# Michael Fassbender



## Swanky

Continued from here.


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## gemini582

GG Weekend


----------



## BadAzzBish

Awww...sister Fassy looks pretty! Looks like Leto awards sweep has started..oh well Fassy will get his one day!


----------



## Allegory

That is three hours I have lost.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Allegory said:


> That is three hours I have lost.



Lol..at least 12YAS won best picture!


----------



## Isa_TS

So disappointed for Michael ...


----------



## gemini582

I knew Michael was going to lose. I never thought they would sweep but I was surprised they lost so many.


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> I knew Michael was going to lose. I never thought they would sweep but I was surprised they lost so many.



Couldn't agree more. This was a piss take if I ever saw one. Glad it won best film tho.


----------



## Allie28

I was disappointed none of the actors won but glad it at least won the top prize.  I don't get the love for American Hustle.  Everyone I've talked to said it wasn't that good.  Oh, not wanting to read too much into this but Nicole Beharie tweeted congratulations to 12YAS for winning and named Steve, Chiwetel, & Lupita. Noticeably omitting Michael.  Diss or just being cheeky?  Either way, kind of funny.


ETA:  Just read when asked by a fan on the red carpet if he was gonna win, Mike replied, "I don't give a ****. I just want to go home."  LOL so there's that consolation anyway.  And he looked to be in high spirits at the after party.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Allie28 said:


> I was disappointed none of the actors won but glad it at least won the top prize.  I don't get the love for American Hustle.  Everyone I've talked to said it wasn't that good.  Oh, not wanting to read too much into this but Nicole Beharie tweeted congratulations to 12YAS for winning and named Steve, Chiwetel, & Lupita. Noticeably omitting Michael.  Diss or just being cheeky?  Either way, kind of funny.
> 
> 
> ETA:  Just read when asked by a fan on the red carpet if he was gonna win, Mike replied, "I don't give a ****. I just want to go home."  LOL so there's that consolation anyway.  And he looked to be in high spirits at the after party.



Nicole Beharie is very much supportive and vocal towards anything African/African-American/Black represented in the film industry and other arts (if you check her twitter, it's that majority she follows and RT most of the time besides her SH show) nothing to do with dissing or else 

Well it's a pity that American Hustle is so overhyped the film was okay at best, the only good things were Bale and Adams performances, the rest of the cast omg  David O. Russell has connections what can you say...

I was peeved when Chiwetel lost but oh well, hopefully there are the BAFTAS and SAG... looking forward to the Oscars nods this Thursday.

I guess the GG tried to spread the awards to everyone as much as possible but truly I was even peeved when Bruce Dern lost LOL! Glad 12 Years A Slave won scooped the ultimate prize after all, McQueen speech was lovely.


----------



## gemini582

Allie28 said:


> Oh, not wanting to read too much into this but Nicole Beharie tweeted congratulations to 12YAS for winning and named Steve, Chiwetel, & Lupita. Noticeably omitting Michael.  Diss or just being cheeky?  Either way, kind of funny.


I don't think it was just an oversight.


----------



## Allie28

gemini582 said:


> I don't think it was just an oversight.



Yeah, neither do I.


----------



## karma70

Allie28 said:


> I was disappointed none of the actors won but glad it at least won the top prize.  I don't get the love for American Hustle.  Everyone I've talked to said it wasn't that good.  Oh, not wanting to read too much into this but Nicole Beharie tweeted congratulations to 12YAS for winning and named Steve, Chiwetel, & Lupita. Noticeably omitting Michael.  Diss or just being cheeky?  Either way, kind of funny.
> 
> 
> ETA:  Just read when asked by a fan on the red carpet if he was gonna win, Mike replied, "I don't give a ****. I just want to go home."  LOL so there's that consolation anyway.  And he looked to be in high spirits at the after party.


He didn't say it on the red carpet. It was a facebook post fra ireland christmas eve 2011. Here is the post:
http://s0ftash.tumblr.com/image/73152812373


----------



## Allie28

karma70 said:


> He didn't say it on the red carpet. It was a facebook post fra ireland christmas eve 2011. Here is the post:
> http://s0ftash.tumblr.com/image/73152812373



Ahh....thanks!  I had only read a tweet about it so my bad.


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## Blueberry12

Stupid Daily Fail...






But the pic is great.


----------



## mollie12

http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.c...re-of-michael-and-his-sister-catherine-at-the

Cute that he brought his sister as his date.   And I think she looks really good?!  Conservative, of course, but that dress is really flattering on her.   A lot of times you see pictures of the non-celebs or relatives of celebs attending these events and they're in something absolutely ghastly.

And you absolutely can see the family resemblance.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Has he wrapped filming his latest movie? I hate that beard and want him to shave pronto.

The GG's are a complete joke. I can't believe they dissed Twelve Years A Slave like that. I can only imagine how the cast and Steve felt sitting there all night watching all the lessers win. I was shocked when it won Best Picture. I expected Steve to say something very serious and profound but he was so giddy and surprised, so cute.


----------



## karma70

Ms Kiah said:


> Has he wrapped filming his latest movie? I hate that beard and want him to shave pronto.
> 
> The GG's are a complete joke. I can't believe they dissed Twelve Years A Slave like that. I can only imagine how the cast and Steve felt sitting there all night watching all the lessers win. I was shocked when it won Best Picture. I expected Steve to say something very serious and profound but he was so giddy and surprised, so cute.


He wrapped Slow west in december. The beard is for his role as Macbeth, which starts shooting this month:
http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/film-stars-way-elstead-6500493


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## Allie28

According to the BBC website, he's no longer scheduled to be on Graham Norton.  I wondered how he was going to appear with both Sundance and the SAG awards this week.  I bet the most disappointed is Lena Dunham (can't blame her!).


I was looking forward to seeing him on the show (sans drunk Marky Mark) but glad this likely means he will be at Sundance and SAGs...can't go wrong with both a casual and dapper Fassy.


----------



## Allegory

http://moviesandmischief.tumblr.com/





All's well that end well. Civilization is saved.


----------



## gemini582

^ Posting the pics.


----------



## Tara38

She had the nerve to say on her instagram the guy in the pic wasn't Michael. 

http://statigr.am/p/627441326260016125_352737099

No, not Michael Fassbender, indeed...pfft!


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

gemini582 said:


> ^ Posting the pics.




Aww, they're holding hands!

eta: Madalina has serious skills if some of the rumors are true


----------



## Alys

Allie28 said:


> According to the BBC website, he's no longer scheduled to be on Graham Norton.  I wondered how he was going to appear with both Sundance and the SAG awards this week.  I bet the most disappointed is Lena Dunham (can't blame her!).
> 
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing him on the show (sans drunk Marky Mark) but glad this likely means he will be at Sundance and SAGs...can't go wrong with both a casual and dapper Fassy.



He is probably going to be in Sundance since he is the lead.

I think that it is unfair that people call Madalina names in other places. Those guys ,that she has been (rumor ) link too, has probably been with more models or actresses than she has been with guys.


----------



## Allegory

Onward to the next interesting thespian. Dislike tabloid fodder 
Meanwhile the bid for respectability begins in ........10,9,,,,,,
Excuses for her past questionable behaviour and lack of talent
Whinging about unkind comments when worst was said about 
exes.
Hypocrisy and double standards will be exposed
A virtual sideshow.


----------



## chicaloca

So does the Madelina woman have an occupation or does she just date actors?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@ Allegory ^ It's gossip. No need to put your claws so deep into other posters.


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

Alys said:


> He is probably going to be in Sundance since he is the lead.
> 
> I think that it is unfair that people call Madalina names in other places. Those guys ,that she has been (rumor ) link too, has probably been with more models or actresses than she has been with guys.



Totally agree with this. Seeing some of the people go off on other boards (as they usually do when he's seen with a female) is baffling but to be expected. I hope he makes it to Sundance


----------



## gemini582

chicaloca said:


> So does the Madelina woman have an occupation or does she just date actors?


I think officially she's a model/actress. There are also the rumors that she is/was an escort in Europe.


----------



## Reborn

Previous post  - eta: Madalina has serious skills if some of the rumors are true 

Well if she was an escort - it might explain the skill set..lol ....and the ability to bag these actors who are probably addicted to sex

Also there are rumors that she is pregnant?? - which could explain why he was in Italy in the middle of awards season (hardly convenient) and his slightly glum countenance of late 

Imagine getting the bomb dropped about the baby bump when you are a self admitted commitment phobe. No time to be selfish about your career when there are kids involved.......


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> ^ Posting the pics.



Is the proverbial hitting the fan already in the Fassy Universe?

She's a starf^cker and he likes f^ck these type of women, so match made in heaven. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an Oscar nomination for him today. His performance was fantastic and him, Chiwetel the rest of the gang also deserve the recognition. American Hustle is a bog standard film, as was Silver Linings Playbook. I seriously don't get the hype.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

gemini582 said:


> ^ Posting the pics.



LOL! Oh well as long as he brings his a$$ here in Utah 

Frank premiere is tomorrow, looking forward to it


----------



## Artica

*The 86th Annual Academy Awards*

Best Motion Picture of the Year   *Nominees:*

*12 Years a Slave (2013)*

*Gravity (2013)*

*Dallas Buyers Club (2013)*

*American Hustle (2013)*

*Captain Phillips (2013)*

*Her (2013)*

*Nebraska (2013)*

*Philomena (2013)*

*The Wolf of Wall Street (2013)*



*Best Performance by an Actor in a Leading Role*

*Nominees:*

*Chiwetel Ejiofor* for 12 Years a Slave (2013)

*Leonardo DiCaprio* for The Wolf of Wall Street (2013)

*Christian Bale* for American Hustle (2013)

*Bruce Dern* for Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom (2013)

*Matthew McConaughey* for Dallas Buyers Club (2013)



*Best Performance by an Actress in a Leading Role*

*Nominees:*

*Amy Adams* for American Hustle (2013)

*Cate Blanchett* for Blue Jasmine (2013)

*Sandra Bullock* for Gravity (2013)

*Judi Dench* for Philomena (2013)

*Meryl Streep* for August: Osage County (2013)



*Best Performance by an Actor in a Supporting Role*

*Nominees:*

*Barkhad Abdi* for Captain Phillips (2013)

*Bradley Cooper* for American Hustle (2013)

*Jonah Hill* for The Wolf of Wall Street (2013)

*Michael Fassbender* for 12 Years a Slave (2013)

*Jared Leto* for Dallas Buyers Club (2013)



*Best Performance by an Actress in a Supporting Role*

*Nominees:*

*Sally Hawkins* for Blue Jasmine (2013)

*Julia Roberts* for August: Osage County (2013)

*Lupita Nyong'o* for 12 Years a Slave (2013)

*Jennifer Lawrence* for American Hustle (2013)

*June Squibb* for Nebraska (2013)



*Best Achievement in Directing*

*Nominees:*

*Alfonso Cuarón* for Gravity (2013)

*Steve McQueen* for 12 Years a Slave (2013)

*David O. Russell* for American Hustle (2013)

*Martin Scorsese* for The Wolf of Wall Street (2013)

*Alexander Payne* for Nebraska (2013)



*Best Writing, Screenplay Written Directly for the Screen*

*Nominees:*

*American Hustle (2013): *Eric Singer, David O. Russell

*Blue Jasmine (2013): *Woody Allen

*Her (2013): *Spike Jonze

*Nebraska (2013): *Bob Nelson

*Dallas Buyers Club (2013): *Craig Borten, Melisa Wallack



*Best Writing, Screenplay Based on Material Previously Produced or Published*

*Nominees:*

*Before Midnight (2013): *Richard Linklater

*Captain Phillips (2013): *Billy Ray

*12 Years a Slave (2013): *John Ridley

*The Wolf of Wall Street (2013): *Terence Winter

*Philomena (2013): *Steven Coogan



*Best Animated Feature Film of the Year*

*Nominees:*

*The Croods (2013)*

*Despicable Me 2 (2013)*

*Ernest & Celestine (2012)*

*Frozen (2013)*

*The Wind Rises (2013)*



*Best Foreign Language Film of the Year*

*Nominees:*

*The Broken Circle Breakdown (2012): *Felix Van Groeningen(Belgium)

*The Missing Picture (2013): *Rithy Panh(Cambodia)

*The Hunt (2012): *Thomas Vinterberg(Denmark)

*The Great Beauty (2013): *Paolo Sorrentino(Italy)

*Omar (2013): *Hany Abu-Assad(Palestine)


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Yaaaassssss so happy for all of the 12 Years A Slave crew!!! 

I can't with Jonah Hill LOL!

ETA: 

*Nominees:*

*Chiwetel Ejiofor* for 12 Years a Slave (2013)

*Leonardo DiCaprio* for The Wolf of Wall Street (2013)

*Christian Bale* for American Hustle (2013)

*Bruce Dern* for Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom (2013)

*Matthew McConaughey* for Dallas Buyers Club (2013)

Bruce Dern for Mandela???


----------



## Artica

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Yaaaassssss so happy for all of the 12 Years A Slave crew!!!
> 
> I can't with Jonah Hill LOL!



I know. He is now a 2-time academy award nominated actor. Shocking!!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Artica said:


> I know. He is now a 2-time academy award nominated actor. Shocking!!



And his ego is going to be even more all kind of big urgh!


----------



## BagBerry13

Artica said:


> I know. He is now a 2-time academy award nominated actor. Shocking!!





LeeLooDallasMP said:


> And his ego is going to be even more all kind of big urgh!



Do you guys still take the Oscars seriously?? I mean for a long time now we all know they are not about which one's the best movie or who acted best but who's having the best campaign and kissed the most arses. Or who's willing to wear fugly Marchesa dresses.
There's no other way how I can explain myself those Oscars for Portman and Lawrence.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

BagBerry13 said:


> Do you guys still take the Oscars seriously?? I mean for a long time now we all know they are not about which one's the best movie or who acted best but who's having the best campaign and kissed the most arses. Or who's willing to wear fugly Marchesa dresses.
> There's no other way how I can explain myself those Oscars for Portman and Lawrence.



It's not about the Oscars, it's about Jonah Hill. Dude thinks he's all that because he's worked with Tarantino and got Oscar nods.


----------



## gemini582

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> LOL! Oh well as long as he brings his a$$ here in Utah
> 
> Frank premiere is tomorrow, looking forward to it


I wonder if he'll show. I figured he'd go straight there from LA.



Artica said:


> *The 86th Annual Academy Awards*


Good for him even though he'll probably lose. I hope Lawrence doesn't win. I can't deal with more of her "aww shucks" personality.


----------



## BagBerry13

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> It's not about the Oscars, it's about Jonah Hill. Dude thinks he's all that because he's worked with Tarantino and got Oscar nods.



That's my point. If no one would take them as this important achievement and event Jonah Hill could have nth nominations, I couldn't give a f*ck.
What give you all the Oscar nods if you can't sell a movie? I didn't see Django Unchained because of him but because of Tarantino. I would never watch a movie where Jonah Hill is the lead.
I'll never understand where those Hollywood actors get their big egos from when all the ego is build on is so incestuously LA/Hollywood and not based in reality. It could all be gone in a minute.


----------



## Reborn

Madalina and Fassy spotted in a Pediactric Hospital apparently in Milan

http://levipere.com/2014/01/15/shock-michael-fassbender-in-un-ospedale-pediatrico-di-milano/


"It was the best of times...it was the worst of times...."


----------



## BadAzzBish

Reborn said:


> Madalina and Fassy spotted in a Pediactric Hospital apparently in Milan
> 
> http://levipere.com/2014/01/15/shock-michael-fassbender-in-un-ospedale-pediatrico-di-milano/
> 
> 
> "It was the best of times...it was the worst of times...."



Oh no Fassy I hope u didn't get this chick pregnant!  Ugh! Anyways,  congratulations on the nomination even though I think he won't win. And if he's serious about this chick he would take her out on the red carpet with him...we shall see. Imo he will take his mom to the Oscars.


----------



## bwanch02

Reborn said:


> Madalina and Fassy spotted in a Pediactric Hospital apparently in Milan
> 
> http://levipere.com/2014/01/15/shock-michael-fassbender-in-un-ospedale-pediatrico-di-milano/
> 
> 
> "It was the best of times...it was the worst of times...."



I'm shocked if that's true.
Sounds like she had a miscarriage


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> That's my point. If no one would take them as this important achievement and event Jonah Hill could have nth nominations, I couldn't give a f*ck.
> What give you all the Oscar nods if you can't sell a movie? I didn't see Django Unchained because of him but because of Tarantino. I would never watch a movie where Jonah Hill is the lead.
> I'll never understand where those Hollywood actors get their big egos from when all the ego is build on is so incestuously LA/Hollywood and not based in reality. It could all be gone in a minute.



I totally support your point about the @ss kissing, phoney aspect of the Oscars and I don't really take the winners of the Oscar seriously but the nominees still carry some weight. The Jonah Hill nomination is mystifying but on average the majority of nominees are deserving. 

The best part of the Oscars are the nominees and the resulting conversation that it generates, the speculation on why some films win and others don't is good fun.





Reborn said:


> Madalina and Fassy spotted in a Pediactric Hospital apparently in Milan
> 
> http://levipere.com/2014/01/15/shock-michael-fassbender-in-un-ospedale-pediatrico-di-milano/
> 
> 
> "It was the best of times...it was the worst of times...."



Who are these people on this website, are they just an Italian Fassbender fan site... I couldn't make it out my google translation wasn't that good.

eta: Never mind I figured it out.


----------



## Reborn

bwanch02 said:


> I'm shocked if that's true.
> Sounds like she had a miscarriage



It could be either - he looks worse than she does!

http://fan-girl.org/2014/01/michael...girlfriend-madalina-ghenea-in-italy/001-1520/

Is it me or does she have a slight smile on her face?

Its either they were together getting fairly serious and open to having a child together - which has mis-carried 

or 

She is pregnant and he is devastated and she is also crushed ...or perhaps faking sadness and really enjoying the fame gravy train this will produce... reports about her would suggest the latter.... but who can tell

once there is a kid involved (esp if public) you have that person in your life forever 

As they are both actors who can tell??
But he has not been his jolly self of late that's for sure

If they are having a baby and embarking on something special I sincerely wish them all the luck of the Irish


----------



## bwanch02

Reborn said:


> It could be either - he looks worse than she does!
> 
> http://fan-girl.org/2014/01/michael...girlfriend-madalina-ghenea-in-italy/001-1520/
> 
> Is it me or does she have a slight smile on her face?
> 
> Its either they were together getting fairly serious and open to having a child together - which has mis-carried
> 
> or
> 
> She is pregnant and he is devastated and she is also crushed ...or perhaps faking sadness and really enjoying the fame gravy train this will produce... reports about her would suggest the latter.... but who can tell
> 
> once there is a kid involved (esp if public) you have that person in your life forever
> 
> As they are both actors who can tell??
> But he has not been his jolly self of late that's for sure
> 
> If they are having a baby and embarking on something special I sincerely wish them all the luck of the Irish



She does look happy so I'm not sure if she did lose it. Plus I do question the scarf covering a majority of her tummy. 
Didn't she try with the pregnancy thing with Gerard too?
Obviously something serious happened and that's why he's in Milan at the moment.

So was she the woman in New Zealand then? It didn't look like her but articles say that they've been together for a while.


----------



## Reborn

bwanch02 said:


> I do question the scarf covering a majority of her tummy.
> Didn't she try with the pregnancy thing with Gerard too?
> Obviously something serious happened and that's why he's in Milan at the moment.



Yeah the scarf is interesting......others share your opinion

from MoneyPenny (Lipstick Alley) http://www.lipstickalley.com/showthread.php?t=632430&page=3

Re: Michael Fassbender & Madalina Ghenea: New Couple Alert!

I find the large scarf she's wearing interesting. Paps were called, and it wasn't Fassbender that notified them.

She did the same thing with Butler.


----------



## bwanch02

Reborn said:


> Yeah the scarf is interesting......others share your opinion
> 
> from MoneyPenny (Lipstick Alley) http://www.lipstickalley.com/showthread.php?t=632430&page=3
> 
> Re: Michael Fassbender & Madalina Ghenea: New Couple Alert!
> 
> I find the large scarf she's wearing interesting. Paps were called, and it wasn't Fassbender that notified them.
> 
> She did the same thing with Butler.



Interesting that he would date someone who called the paps. I expect him to keep the relationship private like with Zoe and Nicole.
Plus weren't these photos taken after the hospital thing? It's a bit weird that she would do that.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## mollie12

Well, this is interesting.   It's funny to see some people call her "Gerard Butler's leftovers" because I'm like 99% certain they weren't a real couple/didn't have sex.   The fact that she was "with" Butler AND Dicaprio kind of points to her being a professional beard rather than a high-priced escort, as some people are saying. 

I'm a fan of his work more than anything & I don't really care what he does in his personal life (except that I frequently find it amusing).   I kind of wonder how this will go down in the media.


----------



## gemini582

*Michael Fassbender, 12 Years a Slave:* "I'm really chuffed with the Oscar nomination especially being recognized alongside such great actors. It's a real honor." 

*Chiwetel Ejiofor, 12 Years a Slave:* At no point during filming, in the sweltering heat of New Orleans, did any of us ever foresee the journey this film would take us all on. Steve McQueen created an entire family to tell one man's tale and I am delighted that so many of this family have also been recognized today. I am hugely grateful to the Academy for this great honor, and, of course, to Solomon Northup for sharing his story through his breathtaking book." 

*Steve McQueen, 12 Years a Slave:* "I'm extraordinarily happy for all the cast and crew of our 12 Years a Slave family. This has been an amazing ride, and to receive nine nominations from the Academy is testament to all of the hard work. And for that I am truly grateful."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Chuffed. Love that word.


----------



## Reborn

bwanch02 said:


> Interesting that he would date someone who called the paps. I expect him to keep the relationship private like with Zoe and Nicole.
> Plus weren't these photos taken after the hospital thing? It's a bit weird that she would do that.



Not if someone wanted irrefutable evidence that they are a couple of sorts without it seeming like it was them that actually leaked it.

She said that the pic on Instagram was not him and then is spotted with him in Milan the next day...all a bit suspect 

He may be a private person but if the woman he is dating is not then can he really stop that pap stuff happening.


----------



## Reborn

instagram.com/p/il8-DsINLE/


----------



## Reborn

Pic of Madalina with exact same go-Kart on her Instagram 

http://instagram.com/p/il8-DsINLE/

Could be she was putting things in place for this reveal for some weeks....she must have known that it would be linked back when the interview pics of him for the magazine came out....

Looking more and more like he has been had by this chick ....


----------



## bwanch02

mollie12 said:


> Well, this is interesting.   It's funny to see some people call her "Gerard Butler's leftovers" because I'm like 99% certain they weren't a real couple/didn't have sex.   The fact that she was "with" Butler AND Dicaprio kind of points to her being a professional beard rather than a high-priced escort, as some people are saying.
> 
> I'm a fan of his work more than anything & I don't really care what he does in his personal life (except that I frequently find it amusing).   I kind of wonder how this will go down in the media.



I don't think she's a beard or an escort, I think she's a star-****er. Sleeping her way to the top. Even though she would've been up there after being with Leo and Adrien.

If it's anything to go by, I have a feeling we'll see a lot more pap shots and interviews about her talking about Mike (if it lasts long)



Reborn said:


> Pic of Madalina with exact same go-Kart on her Instagram
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/il8-DsINLE/
> 
> Could be she was putting things in place for this reveal for some weeks....she must have known that it would be linked back when the interview pics of him for the magazine came out....
> 
> Looking more and more like he has been had by this chick ....



She must've known that the photos would come out in that italian magazine so everyone would've put two & two together.. even though I kinda pointed it out 9 days ago 


It feels like they haven't dating that long because why is she only showing off the relationship in the last couple of weeks


----------



## Reborn

@bwanch02 

LOL...like I said he probably has been had by this chick... she clearly wants it to be known that they are dating without it being obvious as it appears he wanted to keep this on the DL rather than go public. 

If she is not preggers its more than likely that this would have fizzled in a short while based on his track record. 
But hey you never know ...could be really serious


----------



## Singra

Wow y'all know a lot about Michael Fassbender's dating life 




mollie12 said:


> Well, this is interesting.   It's funny to see some people call her "Gerard Butler's leftovers" because I'm like 99% certain they weren't a real couple/didn't have sex.   *The fact that she was "with" Butler AND Dicaprio kind of points to her being a professional beard rather than a high-priced escort*, as some people are saying.
> 
> I'm a fan of his work more than anything & I don't really care what he does in his personal life (except that I frequently find it amusing).   I kind of wonder how this will go down in the media.



I know the rumours regarding Butler and DiCaprio but their personal grooming habits make it very hard for me to believe they're gay or bisexual.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Singra said:


> *Wow y'all know a lot about Michael Fassbender's dating life *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the rumours are regarding Butler and DiCaprio but their personal grooming habits make it very hard to believe they're gay or bisexual.



...what I like is whenever there is a new thing about his dating life, there is always a couple of new members suddenly popping on the board


----------



## BagBerry13

I found it interesting how much you can chat about one set of pictures.
The man likes his occasional "easy hit". Who cares? It's not breaking news. She'll be gone as fast as the other ones.

And puuhleease! Butler and DiCaprio gay? Really? One is banging whatever has boobs and moves and the other one likes his models way too much (yes, currently my country is to blame).


----------



## gemini582

BagBerry13 said:


> I found it interesting how much you can chat about one set of pictures.
> The man likes his occasional "easy hit". Who cares? It's not breaking news. She'll be gone as fast as the other ones.


Pretty much. How long was Louise around? I give Madalina until summer especially if she's as big a famewhore as people say.


----------



## gemini582

Back to his career&#8230;There's a clip from 'Frank'

http://vimeo.com/84321394#at=0


----------



## Alys

gemini582 said:


> Back to his careerThere's a clip from 'Frank'
> 
> http://vimeo.com/84321394#at=0



It seem weird, but interesting.
Back to the pic. . Anyway, Micheal is an adult, and i highly doubt that he is naive. I don't see the big deal. In my opinion, it is very sexism that people call her an escort because she dated a couple of actor. Those guys date around, but everyone say that they deserve better?
How fair is it?


----------



## mollie12

> Back to his career&#8230;There's a clip from 'Frank'
> 
> http://vimeo.com/84321394#at=0



Well, I'll be shallow and say that all is forgiven when his body looks that good.


----------



## Tara38

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> ...what I like is whenever there is a new thing about his dating life, there is always a couple of new members suddenly popping on the board


A personal dig at me, I suppose. If I'm a new member, what does that make you?


----------



## Alys

BagBerry13 said:


> That's my point. If no one would take them as this important achievement and event Jonah Hill could have nth nominations, I couldn't give a f*ck.
> What give you all the Oscar nods if you can't sell a movie? I didn't see Django Unchained because of him but because of Tarantino. I would never watch a movie where Jonah Hill is the lead.
> I'll never understand where those Hollywood actors get their big egos from when all the ego is build on is so incestuously LA/Hollywood and not based in reality. It could all be gone in a minute.



My bad. I should of fact check first. I did not like the wolf of  wall street Overhype


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alys said:


> Jonah Hill wasn't in Django Unchained . He was in moneyball.  He has never work with Tarantino, but he did work with Martin  Scorteses in the Wolf of Wall Street which is overhype.



Umm..sorry but he IS in _Django Unchained_ - in a cameo.

Always best to check the facts before stating something outright as wrong, yes?


----------



## Alys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Umm..sorry but he IS in Django Unchained - in a cameo.



Ok My bad sorry


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alys said:


> Ok My bad sorry



No probs


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Tara38 said:


> A personal dig at me, I suppose. If I'm a new member, what does that make you?



I wasn't talking about you at all, as I didn't even noticed you at all but rather some others, thus you supposed wrong, but since you want to be noticed... Eh.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Umm..sorry but he IS in _Django Unchained_ - in a cameo.
> 
> Always best to check the facts before stating something outright as wrong, yes?



He wasn't even funny at being the sarcastic character in that bag-head scene...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> He wasn't even funny at being the sarcastic character in that bag-head scene...



I'm not debating his acting skills in the movie, only whether he was in it.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not debating his acting skills in the movie, only whether he was in it.



I know, just voicing my opinion.


----------



## BadAzzBish

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> I wasn't talking about you at all, as I didn't even noticed you at all but rather some others, thus you supposed wrong, but since you want to be noticed... Eh.



Lol...according to some other sites Ms. Gehnea LOVES attention & reads about herself online. Wouldn't be surprised if her/her people are on here.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kaiser @ Celebitchy, who is a long time Fassy fangirl has "broken up" with him over Madalina.

http://www.celebitchy.com/344468/michael_fassbenders_definitely_gerard_butlers_ex_madalina_ghenea/


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

So happy for Fassy and the gangs Oscar noms! 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kaiser @ Celebitchy, who is a long time Fassy fangirl has "broken up" with him over Madalina.
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/344468/michael_fassbenders_definitely_gerard_butlers_ex_madalina_ghenea/



But Kaiser has "broken up" with Michael so many times now.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Darn, I'm just putting together who is this guy lol.  I loved him on Inglorious Bastards, but didnt know who he was.  He's pretty fabulous, I see why his thread is so active lol!


----------



## bwanch02

Reborn said:


> LOL...like I said he probably has been had by this chick... she clearly wants it to be known that they are dating without it being obvious as it appears he wanted to keep this on the DL rather than go public.


She knows exactly what she's doing. Calling the paps the day before the Oscar noms so that this story will gain interest 



LeeLooDallasMP said:


> ...what I like is whenever there is a new thing about his dating life, there is always a couple of new members suddenly popping on the board



So I guess you're talking about me?



BagBerry13 said:


> I found it interesting how much you can chat about one set of pictures.
> The man likes his occasional "easy hit". Who cares? It's not breaking news. She'll be gone as fast as the other ones.


Well there's nothing else to talk about other than his Oscar nom and it's not like he's going to win. Even Barkhad Abdi in Captain Phillips has a better chance of winning. Or even Bradley Cooper because of SLP. I don't understand the love for American Hustle but that film is the strongest as it has all 4 acting noms and best pic. Mike saying that he's not campaigning pretty much shot him in the foot.

Lol  She's not going anywhere if she does have a baby with him. She wanted to get pregnant with Gerard but she should know that someone like Mike or Gerard wouldn't want to settle down yet.



BadAzzBish said:


> Lol...according to some other sites Ms. Gehnea LOVES attention & reads about herself online. Wouldn't be surprised if her/her people are on here.


She probably will. After what happened with Gerard, we'll get the same treatment.


----------



## BagBerry13

bwanch02 said:


> She knows exactly what she's doing. Calling the paps the day before the Oscar noms so that this story will gain interest
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you're talking about me?
> 
> 
> Well there's nothing else to talk about other than his Oscar nom and it's not like he's going to win. Even Barkhad Abdi in Captain Phillips has a better chance of winning. Or even Bradley Cooper because of SLP. I don't understand the love for American Hustle but that film is the strongest as it has all 4 acting noms and best pic. Mike saying that he's not campaigning pretty much shot him in the foot.
> 
> Lol  *She's not going anywhere if she does have a baby with him. She wanted to get pregnant with Gerard but she should know that someone like Mike or Gerard wouldn't want to settle down yet.*
> 
> 
> She probably will. After what happened with Gerard, we'll get the same treatment.



Ha! Don't you think that's a bit naive? Just because he might have a child with her doesn't mean he'll stick with her forever. If he's sick and tired of her he'll leave. Doesn't mean he won't take care of the kid.


----------



## bwanch02

BagBerry13 said:


> Ha! Don't you think that's a bit naive? Just because he might have a child with her doesn't mean he'll stick with her forever. If he's sick and tired of her he'll leave. Doesn't mean he won't take care of the kid.



Maybe I am being naive but I think she's the type of person who will sink her claws and won't let go. Or maybe they will break up but get back together again. What she did when she was with Gerard sounds very malicious. I hope Fassy gets away from her soon because this may hurt his career (known for his relationships than his work).

I was reading a Michael spanish forum and the poster said that the pap who took the photos said that she called them (not sure about the baby news)


----------



## bwanch02

I just read that Michael won't be at Sundance


----------



## gemini582

bwanch02 said:


> Maybe I am being naive but I think she's the type of person who will sink her claws and won't let go. Or maybe they will break up but get back together again. *What she did when she was with Gerard sounds very malicious. *I hope Fassy gets away from her soon because this may hurt his career (known for his relationships than his work).
> 
> I was reading a Michael spanish forum and the poster said that the pap who took the photos said that she called them (not sure about the baby news)


What is this whole "poor Gerry" thing? The girl is a famewhore and maybe an escort but what did she do that's so bad? GB not exactly a prize.


----------



## Reborn

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> ...what I like is whenever there is a new thing about his dating life, there is always a couple of new members suddenly popping on the board



Actually you were talking about me.   ...isn't it obvious!!...lol

In all seriousness, love your former posts LeeLoo DallasMP - Hope you can update with interesting tidbits from Sundance when you bump into him again 

Found this forum and think its great - not like many others which appear to just be unbalanced and only focus on  either"race"... such a mute point....or just general slating
...eg - there are huge debates about MG's ethnic origins...so unnecessary 
or stating MG is a former escort and that she is really in her mid thirties rather than 20's
I actually feel a bit sorry for her now  (based on the scale of the abuse) - not nice regardless if its true or not.


----------



## Reborn

bwanch02 said:


> I just read that Michael won't be at Sundance



Where did you read that? post the link if you can

Pulling out of Graham Norton and now Sundance?? 
Wonder if he will go to the SAG awards now?

Wowser - it must be a case that with all that's happening in his life they felt that it would draw away from the focus of the film, either that or he has lots to sort out on a personal level....

This is really impacting his career methinks 
Timing couldn't be worse really 

I am actually thinking she might be pregnant after all now.....


----------



## bwanch02

gemini582 said:


> What is this whole "poor Gerry" thing? The girl is a famewhore and maybe an escort but what did she do that's so bad? GB not exactly a prize.



She constantly lied about things to put her in the press e.g. about them moving in together, stuff with Gerard's mum, her being a widow with a son but that's not true. Calling the paps so that they would be photographed doing interesting things [just go through JJ], even though I think GB played into that so people would think he's a stable guy instead of a player. Taunting fans with stuff she posts on FB like baby things or her crying on a plane when they broke up so people would be talking about her. Gerard ain't a saint but she sounds very dodgy.



Reborn said:


> Where did you read that? post the link if you can
> 
> Pulling out of Graham Norton and now Sundance??
> Wonder if he will go to the SAG awards now?
> 
> I am actually thinking she might be pregnant after all now.....



http://thedailyedge.thejournal.ie/michael-fassbender-frank-lenny-abrahamson-1268913-Jan2014/
_Abrahamson and Gyllenhaal will be at the premiere in Utah, while a spokesperson for Element Pictures has told DailyEdge.ie that Fassbender and Gleeson will not be in attendance._
I hope he goes to SAG awards. I need to see more of that beard with a tux


----------



## Reborn

Well he has already missed the Critics Choice Awards for which he was a nominee..who knows??
You would expect him to be taking part in the Awards season fully at this point in time, this can be doing his career no good at all.
It rarely bodes well when nominated actors snub the Awards for possible future accolades

He was supposed to be a big draw at Sundance and also help put Frank on the map... Element Pictures must be pissed!

He must still be in Milan I guess, but I hope its worth it to come so far and then almost fall at the last hurdle

We can only imagine that his private issues are so serious that they require such a massive time out


----------



## Reborn

Although just realised that SAG awards may be on same night as Frank airing?  - Fingers crossed he will be at SAG then


----------



## MightyMouse

Reborn said:


> Although just realised that SAG awards may be on same night as Frank airing?  - Fingers crossed he will be at SAG then


 
They are not the same day. Frank's premiere is today and SAG Awards are tomorrow.

In normal circumstances he probably shouldn't have problems with attending them all: Graham Norton taping, Critics Choice Awards, Sundance and SAG. But now it seems that he might miss everything. It's no good if he will not attend SAG.


----------



## Reborn

It just seems crazy to me that he would jepodise his professional reputation that you have spent over a decade building by snubbing key events that were due to catapult you to the next level like this

It seems totally crazy and reeks of a breakdown

I almost hope they are the real deal as there has to be something to show for this madness
We can only assume that for him she is worth the risk....she must be 
He has missed major events to be with her in Italy..this is fact

I hope its love ....as all this for just sex.... it cant be worth it 

Because this is damaging and really out of character


----------



## bwanch02

Reborn said:


> It just seems crazy to me that he would jepodise his professional reputation that you have spent over a decade building by snubbing key events that were due to catapult you to the next level like this
> 
> It seems totally crazy and reeks of a breakdown
> 
> I almost hope they are the real deal as there has to be something to show for this madness
> We can only assume that for him she is worth the risk....she must be
> He has missed major events to be with her in Italy..this is fact


I agree. He should be getting his name out there for his acting. All the other nominees in his category are doing interviews and going to events. I'm not saying he should go to everything.. maybe Sundance to support his film and SAG [No need for Critics Choice Awards because they're pointless].

I was reading his imdb and couldn't believe that quote from Steve that he couldn't contact him after the oscar nom announcements. Really shocking that he wasn't there to celebrate with his friend. He must have some VERY important stuff going on right now.

Lol if he brings her to SAG or the Oscars, Tumblr and other message boards will explode! 

I find it so odd that the major American entertainment websites aren't covering this... maybe they're not falling for her act & giving her attention


----------



## BadAzzBish

Ok I've come to the conclusion that the reason Fassy's member is so big is due to the fact that half of his brain is in it! It's the only explanation for some of his relationship choices...lol


----------



## Alys

Apparently, Frank is very good. Crazy, weird, but really good. from critics at Sundance. Finally, we get to see him in a comedy.


----------



## chicaloca

It's a bit disappointing that Michael isn't promoting his films like he should. A movie like Frank will need all the support it can get especially from its lead actor. Sundance is a chance to charm distributors and get the best possible deal. Producers rely heavily on the movie's stars to sell the film. They can't be happy about Michael's absence. I hope whatever he's doing instead of Sundance is more important.


----------



## Alys

chicaloca said:


> They can't be happy about Michael's absence. I hope whatever he's doing instead of Sundance is more important.



He has always been very professionnal. So, I hope everything is well with him.


----------



## Yello

Maybe he just needs some time out, he has a big project coming up (Macbeth) with little time to prepare. Maybe he just want some me time. Nothing wrong with that. Festivals are not obligatory.

He's obviously not doing any promotion right now do mor reasons than just being with his new girl,because realistically she could travel with him if he wanted her to.


----------



## Reborn

But its more than just festivals
Its awards events for which he has been nominated. Its unheard of for actors to not attend when nominated and he is usually the consumate professional.
something bad has happened in his life and its made him abandon everything, this is not just a burn out.

He doesnt appear to be the type that is fussed if he gets papped with a new chick

Its the AWOL behaviour that should raise concern.


----------



## gemini582

The only award show he's missed is the critics choice and that show is a joke. Actors skip awards all the time. Everyone is acting like he's had a breakdown or disappeared. I'm sure the people that matter know where he is and what he's doing.


----------



## BagBerry13

Seriously, it's not a big deal. He doesn't attend every award shows he's nominated. Boohoo! As already said here before, he said he wouldn't chase those awards and that apparently also means not attending every show he's nominated. Gosh! He's having a good time which obviously includes not wearing a suit every other night.
Agree gemini, it's not like he had a mental breakdown. He's not Britney. He is just not hanging around LA during awards season. That's all!


----------



## bwanch02

Thank god he had a legit reason why he didn't go to Sundance. He's currently filming Macbeth *phew*


----------



## BagBerry13

^^I thought that was clear. Marion Cotillard is going back and forth between France and the UK for a while now. He also said in an interview the beard is for Macbeth.


----------



## bwanch02

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^I thought that was clear. Marion Cotillard is going back and forth between France and the UK for a while now. He also said in an interview the beard is for Macbeth.



I thought that he was just prepping the beard for Macbeth. Filming is supposed to start on the 27th but I saw a tweet where someone started work today (unless he's just helping out with the set at the moment) and a movie critic said he said he isn't at sundance because he's filming Macbeth... but that might be wrong because they're filming in Surrey, not Scotland.


----------



## BagBerry13

bwanch02 said:


> I thought that he was just prepping the beard for Macbeth. Filming is supposed to start on the 27th but I saw a tweet where someone started work today (unless he's just helping out with the set at the moment) *and a movie critic said he said he isn't at sundance because he's filming Macbeth... but that might be wrong because they're filming in Surrey, not Scotland.*



Either way, both places are in the UK so he won't fly in just for Sundance.


----------



## mollie12

Well, pre-production work with actors sometimes takes a couple weeks.  Sometimes they can arrive on set and start shooting, but most of the time not.

Anyways, I thought it was obvious that Sundance was never in the picture for him.   He wasn't going to fly from LA to London for the Graham Norton Show all the way back to Park City again.  He missed one appearance on a talk show.  Big whup.


----------



## bwanch02

I would've liked to see him at the SAGs tonight but filming is much more important 
To be honest, I'm not that interested in the Macbeth film. He'll obviously be great in it but I never liked Shakespeare


----------



## BadAzzBish

He should have attended the SAG awards. I'm thinking MG has sunk her claws into him and will drain him if he lets her. She's a vampire and a tired, plastic looking one at that!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I dip in and out of the Fassy fandom so I feel very lost right now. 

I thought he made it pretty clear that he wasn't going to be campaigning for awards season after the "Shame" disappointment. It's pretty obvious that he's not going to win Best Supporting Actor at any of these things, so it's not like he's snubbing.

I don't know anything about this chick and I'm sure Fassy doesn't either.  I doubt she is the reason he wouldn't attend an award show. I think he's very focused on his career and wouldn't let some random interfere with anything.


----------



## MightyMouse

I thought that Michael got his SAG card earlier, but then I realised that before Inglorious Basterds the only American projects he did were Band Of Brothers and 300.


----------



## Alys

During award seasons, between attending ceremonies and campaigning, when does one have time to film.  They spend pratically half of the year campaigning, between september to february. I totally understand why someone doesn't want to do all those stuff. They are actors not politician
He is an actor's actor. With all the project that it is offered to him, he is still willing to work with young directors and take risk like in Frank.   I am glad that he is not one of those actors that only work with establish directors.


----------



## bwanch02

BadAzzBish said:


> *She's a vampire and a tired, plastic looking one at that!*


LOOOOL

So Ben Affleck did a joke mentioning Michael 
_*"I was at the bar briefly, and I came back to my seat and somebody said, You know, there was a guy up on stage who said you have a big d--k,'" the Oscar winner joked to the audience. "I was like, You know, isn't that always how is goes? The one time it happens and I miss it!' Thank you very much. Whoever you are, God bless you. I'm often confused with Matt Damon but rarely with Michael Fassbender, so..."*_
Link
I hate that Hollywood would not let go of the penis jokes  I've seen a recent gifset that asked him if he was going to be naked again 

Anyways I love this Frank still. His arms are fantastic:






And his eyes looks beautiful in this Vogue outtake


----------



## Reborn

TBH - It would just be nice to see him re-surface after the MG bomb (whenever that is)

Although he may actually be happy and loved up, it does seem like he has been a bit short-changed in not being able to enjoy the awards season and privilege of nominations, he normally comes across as a quite social person. Hopefully he will get another chance in the not to distant future to do it right.


----------



## bwanch02

Reborn said:


> TBH - It would just be nice to see him re-surface after the MG bomb (whenever that is)
> 
> Although he may actually be happy and loved up, it does seem like he has been a bit short-changed in not being able to enjoy the awards season and privilege of nominations, he normally comes across as a quite social person. Hopefully he will get another chance in the not to distant future to do it right.



I don't think we're going to see him until the Oscars  He won't be at the BAFTAs because he's still filming Macbeth.
I wonder who will win the supporting actor bafta because Leto is not nominated 

Do you think he'll campaign again in the following years if he's nominated? I would love him to win one but it seems that campaigning is very important and he probably doesn't want to do kiss voters' *sses again


----------



## Reborn

bwanch02 said:


> I don't think we're going to see him until the Oscars  He won't be at the BAFTAs because he's still filming Macbeth.
> 
> ....Do you think he'll campaign again in the following years if he's nominated?



He may be at the BAFTAS as its an evening event in the UK, and Macbeth is being filmed in Surrey not far from London where they will be held.

Also I think he would be wise to find the middle ground if he gets another opportunity. Everyone desires recognition after all, and if his attitude is that of dismissal of these award bodies, they may just rule him out as someone who would not appreciate the award so why bother to nominate him in the first place.


----------



## bwanch02

Reborn said:


> He may be at the BAFTAS as its an evening event in the UK, and Macbeth is being filmed in Surrey not far from London where they will be held.
> 
> Also I think he would be wise to find the middle ground if he gets another opportunity. Everyone desires recognition after all, and if his attitude is that of dismissal of these award bodies, they may just rule him out as someone who would not appreciate the award so why bother to nominate him in the first place.



Oh yeah! I forgot how close they are.. hopefully he brings his parents instead of a certain someone as his guest  I've noticed that baby rumor has been making rounds again


----------



## Reborn

bwanch02 said:


> Oh yeah! I forgot how close they are.. hopefully he brings his parents instead of a certain someone as his guest  I've noticed that baby rumor has been making rounds again



I actually hope he brings MG to the BAFTAS, not to poke and stare ...lol
But rather to solidify their relationship if they have one in the face of all opposition.
If they are together and he takes family members or goes stag, it will just add more fuel to the fire. 

If he is not proud to date her and show her off then he should let her be.....its not nice to treat anyone that way. 
She is clearly happy to be seen with him and have him in her life...if he does not feel the same then he should just end it. Its the decent thing to do.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sundance is amazing 

I met Maggie Gyllenhaal at Sundance, and she is pretty cool to chat with! We joked around the Soronprfbs pronounciation 

Frank is hell of a trip of a film, basically you either react WTF or WTF good and/or bad 

You basically enter a dysfunctional, bizarre world, between Fassbender papier-mâché head and some funky weird elements in the film, it's quite inventive, mind  playful and too crazy quirky film to try to find some type of deep message. But clearly it has the basic element  music nowadays and its struggles, not only to make it big but also the positive/negatie dynamic within a band.  It's just funny weird, and I can tell it definitely wont be for  everyone!

Talent runs in the Gleeson family, Domhnall has totally a gift for comedy, he is truly amazing, head to head with everyone in the film, from funny dynamic with Gyllenhaal to crazy one with Fassbender.

Seriously.... Soronprfbs 

Off topic, another film I totally loved is Infinity Polar Bear with Mark Ruffalo and Zoe Saldana, a beautiful story about interracial marriage and bipolar disorder.


----------



## gemini582

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Sundance is amazing
> 
> I met Maggie Gyllenhaal at Sundance, and she is pretty cool to chat with! We joked around the Soronprfbs pronounciation
> 
> Frank is hell of a trip of a film, basically you either react WTF or WTF good and/or bad
> 
> You basically enter a dysfunctional, bizarre world, between Fassbender papier-mâché head and some funky weird elements in the film, it's quite inventive, mind  playful and too crazy quirky film to try to find some type of deep message. But clearly it has the basic element  music nowadays and its struggles, not only to make it big but also the positive/negatie dynamic within a band.  It's just funny weird, and I can tell it definitely won&#8217;t be for  everyone!
> 
> Talent runs in the Gleeson family, Domhnall has totally a gift for comedy, he is truly amazing, head to head with everyone in the film, from funny dynamic with Gyllenhaal to crazy one with Fassbender.
> 
> Seriously.... Soronprfbs
> 
> Off topic, another film I totally loved is Infinity Polar Bear with Mark Ruffalo and Zoe Saldana, a beautiful story about interracial marriage and bipolar disorder.


 From what I've read it's a pretty divisive film, which means I'll probably love it. Did you like Maggie in the film? She seems to be the standout.


----------



## Singra

After seeing the trailer I'm eager to see it, @LeeLoo thanks for the report back. 

Short interview with Maggie G on on Acting Opposite a Papier-Mache Head...


----------



## BagBerry13

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Sundance is amazing
> 
> I met Maggie Gyllenhaal at Sundance, and she is pretty cool to chat with! We joked around the Soronprfbs pronounciation
> 
> Frank is hell of a trip of a film, basically you either react WTF or WTF good and/or bad
> 
> You basically enter a dysfunctional, bizarre world, between Fassbender papier-mâché head and some funky weird elements in the film, it's quite inventive, mind  playful and too crazy quirky film to try to find some type of deep message. But clearly it has the basic element  music nowadays and its struggles, not only to make it big but also the positive/negatie dynamic within a band.  It's just funny weird, and I can tell it definitely wont be for  everyone!
> 
> Talent runs in the Gleeson family, Domhnall has totally a gift for comedy, he is truly amazing, head to head with everyone in the film, from funny dynamic with Gyllenhaal to crazy one with Fassbender.
> 
> Seriously.... Soronprfbs
> 
> Off topic, another film I totally loved is Infinity Polar Bear with Mark Ruffalo and Zoe Saldana, a beautiful story about interracial marriage and bipolar disorder.



From that description it totally reminds me of _I Heart Huckabees_ which I loved (though I had to watch it twice to get it).


----------



## bwanch02

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Sundance is amazing
> 
> Frank is hell of a trip of a film, basically you either react WTF or WTF good and/or bad
> 
> Talent runs in the Gleeson family, Domhnall has totally a gift for comedy, he is truly amazing, head to head with everyone in the film, from funny dynamic with Gyllenhaal to crazy one with Fassbender.



I can't wait to see it! 

I love Domhnall.  I wonder what happened to that movie that Michael was supposed to do with his dad and all those lovely Irish actors?






New photo of him in Italy. Oh god, I wanna rub my hand through that beard 





Old photo from Dec of him doing the Irish jig


----------



## jlactofree

That was posted today.  So, he was never preparing/filming for Macbeth as reported?
I wonder why he didn't attend the Sundance festival at least.
I hope he didn't miss  promoting Frank so that he could spend time with his lady friend.
That wouldn't be very professional in my opinion.
Does anyone feel the same?


----------



## gemini582

Unprofessional&#8230;huh? Actors don't have to go to every event. If he wants to take time off to spend with his girlfriend or just sit on his couch and scratch his balls he's allowed to do that. Again, I'm sure the producers of both Frank and TYAS know his plans.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

jlactofree said:


> That was posted today.  So, he was never preparing/filming for Macbeth as reported?
> I wonder why he didn't attend the Sundance festival at least.
> I hope he didn't miss  promoting Frank so that he could spend time with his lady friend.
> That wouldn't be very professional in my opinion.
> Does anyone feel the same?



Well I believe things are being blown out of proportion... Domhnall Gleeson didn't attend the Sundance festival either and he is one of the main characters  as well, and he was filming Unbroken up until Xmas and was done; he was expected to attend the festival as well, up until last minute he cancelled, no explanation given from him unless I mistaken and if that's the case, please do correct me.

My point is people are triviliazing it very much because it's Fassbender they are more interested in, whereas the same could be said about Gleeson not being professional either for example if perhaps he was just hanging around or whatever. Anyway neither was missed per se, to be honest Maggie Gyllenhaal was great.

And the imdb board once again is all animated because his dating life is making the headlines lately and all theories are up. Not that they aren't allowed to express it, but to relate anything Fassbender does lately to the lady makes no sense, simply because not only actors/actresses cancel tv gigs, skip awards all the time, but Fassbender is one of the most dedicated actors to his craft. I mean dude has been filming back to back Frank, then a break to Argentina then Xmen, then the TYAS promotion started right after, then off to NZ filming, then right after fly to the Golden Globes etc... He does more than enough at being one of the most professional guys out there, thus he can take a few days off before starting filming anyway, so I don't see the big deal. But alas people want to see only what they want to see so...


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

gemini582 said:


> From what I've read it's a pretty divisive film, which means I'll probably love it. Did you like Maggie in the film? She seems to be the standout.



She is really good in the film, she has good comedy timing. She is a good actress anyway (The Dark Knight doesn't count  ) so the dynamic with everyone was very good.


----------



## bwanch02

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Well I believe things are being blown out of proportion... Domhnall Gleeson didn't attend the Sundance festival either and he is one of the main characters  as well


Domhnall was ill so couldn't attend.



jlactofree said:


> That was posted today.  So, he was never preparing/filming for Macbeth as reported?
> I wonder why he didn't attend the Sundance festival at least.
> I hope he didn't miss  promoting Frank so that he could spend time with his lady friend.
> That wouldn't be very professional in my opinion.
> Does anyone feel the same?


Oops I meant the event when the photo was taken was old.

I just find it sad and disappointing. He got an Oscar nom and I found myself caught up in this clusterf*ck... talked about this attention seeking woman instead ullhairthat's probably because I do not like his performance in 12YAS, I prefer him in Shame) but eh, I'm over it now. If he wants to spend his time in Italy, so be it. He slipped away and went to Hawaii and motorcycling around Europe to relax so he's probably resting for Macbeth. There was an article about Sundance and it sounded like he was booked to attend but must've dropped out; maybe it was for Mad Maddy, maybe not 



New photo in Rome here
HIS RED BEARD!!  Sounds like Mad Maddy was there


----------



## gemini582

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Not that they aren't allowed to express it, but to relate anything Fassbender does lately to the lady makes no sense, simply because not only actors/actresses cancel tv gigs, skip awards all the time, but Fassbender is one of the most dedicated actors to his craft.


This. Say what you will about his love life but to call him unprofessional for skipping some events just seems silly. There were several actors missing from the recent award shows, including Christian Bale, but no one seems to notice that.



bwanch02 said:


> Domhnall was ill so couldn't attend.
> 
> 
> Oops I meant the event when the photo was taken was old.
> 
> *I just find it sad and disappointing.* He got an Oscar nom and I found myself caught up in this clusterf*ck... talked about this attention seeking woman instead ullhairthat's probably because I do not like his performance in 12YAS, I prefer him in Shame) but eh, I'm over it now. If he wants to spend his time in Italy, so be it. He slipped away and went to Hawaii and motorcycling around Europe to relax so he's probably resting for Macbeth. There was an article about Sundance and it sounded like he was booked to attend but must've dropped out; maybe it was for Mad Maddy, maybe not


I'm not trying to *****y but why would him choosing to skip awards make you sad and disappointed? He hasn't slighted you. I understand people not liking Madalina for whatever reason but I don't understand why people are taking this all so personally.


----------



## bwanch02

gemini582 said:


> This. Say what you will about his love life but to call him unprofessional for skipping some events just seems silly. There were several actors missing from the recent award shows, including Christian Bale, but no one seems to notice that.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to *****y but why would him choosing to skip awards make you sad and disappointed? He hasn't slighted you. I understand people not liking Madalina for whatever reason but I don't understand why people are taking this all so personally.



Isn't he currently filming that Moses film?
No, him skipping awards doesn't make me sad and disappointed. I'm calling the situation, that I was sucked into, sad. He finally got an Oscar nom and I just commented on his personal life.  Or did she purposely plan it like that


----------



## BadAzzBish

jlactofree said:


> That was posted today.  So, he was never preparing/filming for Macbeth as reported?
> I wonder why he didn't attend the Sundance festival at least.
> I hope he didn't miss  promoting Frank so that he could spend time with his lady friend.
> That wouldn't be very professional in my opinion.
> Does anyone feel the same?



Yes, I feel the same. I've been on the Fassy train for awhile but have begun to notice a pattern like other actors Jonathan Rhys-Meyers, Colin Farrell, Gerard Butler & Josh Brolin. He's starting to let his personal life affect his professional one. To think of his awards snub for Shame. And now that he & his film is being nominated, he's not showing up (Critics Choice & SAG):what: imo..I'm about to hop off especially if this type of behavior continues.


----------



## MightyMouse

Lenny Abrahamson interview from Sundance, he talks about Michael in it.


----------



## bwanch02

BadAzzBish said:


> Yes, I feel the same. I've been on the Fassy train for awhile but have begun to notice a pattern like other actors Jonathan Rhys-Meyers, Colin Farrell, Gerard Butler & Josh Brolin. He's starting to let his personal life affect his professional one. To think of his awards snub for Shame. And now that he & his film is being nominated, he's not showing up (Critics Choice & SAG):what: imo..I'm about to hop off especially if this type of behavior continues.



I loved JRM (Velvet Goldmine, Bend it like Beckham and Tudors ) and GB (300) but abandoned them after GB's whorish ways and all that sad stuff about JRM.. but I'm glad that their careers are revived. 
Still stayed with Colin (*drools* he's soo sexy ). Don't care about Brolin the wife beater.
I'm fans of Christian Bale, James McAvoy and Cillian Murphy- all are private, married and settled with children so hopefully Michael can settle down soon (hopefully not with her )


Well I see that stupid Romanian gossip sites dragged back up the abuse _allegations_


----------



## bwanch02

*Rough translation of an interview from Vanity Fair Italia (Half google and half other translation. If anyone wants the Italian that's typed up, just ask)*

*SLAVE OF LOVE?*
New _Madalina Ghenea_ sentimental coup that has brought home (in Milan) by none other than <<mister Shame>> _Michael Fassbender_ (single turn the page to find it).
The couple has been pinched in the Fashion district (not the most suitable place to hide )

Madalina Ghenea , 25, in Milan with Michael Fassbender , 36, nominated for an Oscar as supporting actor for 12 years and now slaves in cinemas in The Counselor - The prosecutor.

(ALMOST) ALL HER EX
Madalina Ghenea has a prize list of ex-boyfriends in all respect. Still, it was not always important stories. The one with DiCaprio was just a flirt (apparently she had arrived on the set of The Great Gatsby) never confirmed. Brody has courted, but between the two there was a flash report. It lasted a year instead of the love with Butler: the couple had been caught for the first time in October 2012 by our photographers in Costa Azzarra.




*Then I took WHIP*
It was a revolutionary, he was a sex addict. Now is nominated for an Oscar in the role of a slave capable of torturing the woman he loves. Just filming the scene he realized something important about God himself. And on all of us.

IT IS HE WHO GREETS ME FIRST. Recognizes the notebook and the recorder that I have in my hand in the *****dor of the hotel in New York where I'm waiting. <<_Hello_>>, says in Italian <<five minutes and arrival>> he adds before closing with publicist and assistants in the suite. Unbelievable but true: in that group was even difficult to miss it. Already close to the legend, but still not too far from his debut on the set, Michael Fassbender remains suspended in that strange limbo of celebrity where you can be at the same time any of them and one of the most desirable men on the planet.
But perhaps there is also a clear desire to remain in this his almost anonymous, and you understand that when you sit down in front of him and begin to look at those eyes of blue ice that escape as his beloved Ferrari: we talk for a moment of the Cavallino, asks me, almost from a fan, the relationship between Fernando Alonso and Luca de Montezemolo. Him about his private life - see the flirtation of which we have written a page ago - wants to know as little as possible because it distracts from the performance, and in case he had forgotten I'll remember the publicist before the interview: we'll talk about movies and little else.
But it's worth it, because in his work as an actor Fassbender is truly unforgettable. Three scenes.
In the part of the Irish activist Bobby Sands in _Hunger_, in 2008, when he explains to the priest who visited him in jail because he is about to begin a hunger strike : that dialogue takes 17 minutes, equal to 28 pages of sample, and was shot in one take.
Then there is that scene of _Shame_, in 2011. No, not that that made him become even more attached to privacy after months of beats on its <<superdotazione >>, but the one in which bursts into tears after a night of sex from which draws only despair.
And finally, there is now Edwin Epps, who plays the slave owner in _12 years_, the role that fresh after the Golden Globes brought the Irish actor (of German origin) to the next Oscar nomination as best supporting actor.

Our conversation begins, however, by another unforgettable scene of his latest film: short circuit, which can be read on his face when he is asked to whip the slave girl he fell in love.

*What did you think at that moment?*
<<A lot of things together. It's a little 'how to put his hands inside a barrel full of eels: they all seem entangled with each other, and my job is to pull them out and show them, one by one>>.

*Do it for us.*
<<I, slave, I do not have the intelligence to live this love. I do not understand, is not covered in my way of thinking, and yet it possesses in an absolute way. I feel trapped, and then I want to destroy this woman, or at least the love I feel for her. But each stroke of the whip would love her more. Behold, I thought this, and I expressed physically: the crescendo and breaks in the rhythm of the lashes follow the emotions of Epps>>.

*Epps is the absolute evil: you are now, has specialised in characters time unwatchable.*
<<I find that their human side is my job. We are all interconnected: candle the moment in which ache the public can recognize each other for a moment into one like him>>.

*It is no coincidence that Hunger, Shame and 12 slaves are all shot by Steve McQueen?*
<<No, because Steve is a genius, and it's great to bring out the best in me. I think _12 years _is a slave his masterpiece, because it is built on complex characters that will eventually show us what we are willing to cross moral boundaries to survive>>.

*McQueen compares in size to Brando, one of the few hard capable to show their fragility.*
<<It's a huge compliment for me Brando is an absolute model, a giant: it is very important to know how to communicate strength and weakness, as he knew how to do>>

*What are your other film legends?*
<<Coppola, Lumet , Scorsese are filmmakers who have inspired me in 15 years when I began to think for the first time acting, and I made them all know my mother, Adele , a fan of the cinema late Sixties -early Seventies. From her I got a passion for the art of storytelling, and my father perfectionism>>.

*It is very attached to her?*
<<I feel so lucky to have grown up with them, they taught me to be a good person and the work ethic in the years when I gave them a hand in the family restaurant. Now I am retired and finally have a life: that means that it is exhausting work>>.

*Sees them often?*
<<We travel. With dad and my best friend are party to a round of a crazy bike ride, 5 thousand kilometers from Holland to Germany and Austria, to Dubrovnik, and then from there to Italy: Bari. Taormina, and again along the Amalfi coast up to Rome, Florence and the Lake of Garda. It's great to sit at the table and go to dinner at one o'clock at night, as do you Italians >>.

*We think of the Oscar?*
<<That is a trap in which are already fallen with Shame, even if I tried to keep low expectations before the missing nomination: the fact is that when all you speak of it is difficult not to think about it. Then I would prefer to focus on the job: I am going to shoot the first film with my production house, a western. And then I expect a monumental task: _Macbeth_>>.

*I know that he is superstitious: he sees them signals of fate that lead to victory?*
<<No, I do not see those either. I'm just happy and relaxed, for now>>.


First section


----------



## MightyMouse

http://twitchfilm.com/2014/01/breaking-daniel-espinosa-for-assassins-creed.html



> Has the upcoming big screen adaptation of Assassin's Creed found its director? Though nothing has firmed up just yet there is persistent talk that the film's producers and backer 20th Century Fox have zeroed in on Swedish director Daniel Espinosa to take the helm.
> 
> Espinosa originally burst on to the Hollywood radar with his 2010 Swedish action thriller Snabba Cash (Easy Money), a massive international hit which led to Espinosa taking the helm of Ryan Reynolds / Denzel Washington hit Safe House while also launching its Swedish star Joel Kinnaman - now known for the US version of The Killing and soon to be on screens as the lead in RoboCop - to Hollywood stardom.
> 
> Currently scheduled for 2015 release Assassin's Creed should be gearing up soon with Michael Fassbender attached to star and produce.


----------



## lilly1973

Is he not going to shoot the 'assassin's creed' movie after 'macbeth'? maybe he's just taking a break before diving into work. This macbeth movie will request a lot of dedication of him, you all know how intense this man is, hes all methodic and i dont think he'll have the time/mind to be with his "lady friend" during the filming so he's enjoying his time off.


----------



## bwanch02

Damn, he's got a busy Monday next week.. 12YAS Q&A with Steve at Soho curzon and something big is happening for the XMEN DOPF film.


> @xmenmovies The first of its kind, a special reveal by @*EmpireMagazine* and the #*XMen* cast is coming up on January 27th!


Fox is going all out with the marketing.
Even though I want DOPF and Apocalypse to fail at the box office so Xmen rights might go back to Disney, or for Fox to learn that Xmen films don't need to be so Wolverine-centric, it sounds like Fox is confident in this hot mess


----------



## MightyMouse

lilly1973 said:


> Is he not going to shoot the 'assassin's creed' movie after 'macbeth'? maybe he's just taking a break before diving into work. This macbeth movie will request a lot of dedication of him, you all know how intense this man is, hes all methodic and i dont think he'll have the time/mind to be with his "lady friend" during the filming so he's enjoying his time off.


 
By methodic you mean he is a method actor? He is not, he said it in several interviews that he is not a method actor. And what his co-stars say about his acting style confirms it.


----------



## MightyMouse

bwanch02 said:


> Damn, he's got a busy Monday next week.. 12YAS Q&A with Steve at Soho curzon and something big is happening for the XMEN DOPF film.
> Fox is going all out with the marketing.
> Even though I want DOPF and Apocalypse to fail at the box office so Xmen rights might go back to Disney, or for Fox to learn that Xmen films don't need to be so Wolverine-centric, it sounds like Fox is confident in this hot mess


 
They start filming Macbeth on Monday, so probably he will not be there. Unless they start filming with scenes that he is not in.


----------



## bwanch02

MightyMouse said:


> They start filming Macbeth on Monday, so probably he will not be there. Unless they start filming with scenes that he is not in.



I think he will be there cos someone who runs Curzon's public events confirmed it last night then the tickets went on sale hours after Sounds like it was a last minute event.
Not sure what's going on with the xmen thing. Empire might be posting some cast interviews, possible posters or maybe a viral event (like Warner Bros did for the Dark Knight) for the 2nd trailer. Isn't Empire is located in London so maybe some cast members can pop in and do a live podcast/webchat or something 






Lol old photo. It's funny that Mike is 3rd place, I thought his supposed to be good at go-karting


----------



## Reborn

bwanch02 said:


> I think he will be there cos someone who runs Curzon's public events confirmed it last night then the tickets went on sale hours after Sounds like it was a last minute event.
> Not sure what's going on with the xmen thing. Empire might be posting some cast interviews, possible posters or maybe a viral event (like Warner Bros did for the Dark Knight) for the 2nd trailer. Isn't Empire is located in London so maybe some cast members can pop in and do a live podcast/webchat or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol old photo. It's funny that Mike is 3rd place, I thought his supposed to be good at go-karting



Where on earth did you find that pic?


----------



## bwanch02

Reborn said:


> Where on earth did you find that pic?



 it was on the racetrack's FB page.. dating back to dec


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

I believe Brangelina has now competition in Just Jared comments wise, I clicked on the Fassbender tag and JJ probably broke the record in terms of being prolific at gathering all the crazy in one Fassbender post, it's close to 1,800 comments


----------



## Allie28

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> I believe Brangelina has now competition in Just Jared comments wise, I clicked on the Fassbender tag and JJ probably broke the record in terms of being prolific at gathering all the crazy in one Fassbender post, it's close to 1,800 comments



Crazy.  I never even heard of Madalina before her association with Michael but apparently she rouses strong emotions from people!  (Or is it Michael who's rousing them as most are just sick of the thought of him dating her?)  I guess if she's anything like they say she's probably enjoying this.  I mean, if she wanted publicity...MISSION ACCOMPLISHED. LOL


I have to laugh at all the cries of, "She'll ruin him!"  "She'll end his career!"  Um, ok.  I think the only one who can ruin his career is Michael himself.  Most people in my town couldn't pick him out of a lineup, let alone know who he's dating atm.  But she'll be the death of him!  LOL


Others are saying how this shows who he really is and the "nice Irish lad" thing was all just an act.  I've been following his career for 3 years now and anyone who has probably is aware he probably drinks too much, definitely smokes too much, and has a rep for being a womanizer.  I really don't care.  Unless he's kicking kittens or drowning puppies what he does with his life is his choice.  I just sit back and enjoy the show...both on and off screen.


----------



## bwanch02

^^ Lol! They're totally giving in to her attention seeking ways. They're probably stalking for FB page, waiting for her to update it  Well I don't like her cos she seems very self-centered and vain which is why some _fans_ are shocked that he's dating her. There might be some pap photos and red carpet events which will gain even more hate 

I never thought of him as a _'nice Irish lad'_. I always thought he was a crazy Irish guy who likes having fun and lives life to the fullest. 
True, I thought he was notorious as a ladies' man... with reports that his relationships overlapped :giggles: I usually don't like smoking but he makes it look so hot  When he was with Louise, I kinda hoped that he'll do it less.
It's funny when they & some _fans_ on his imdb say that she'll ruin him. Michael's career is in his hands and he has great important people to support him.


@LeeLooDallasMP :lolots: what could they be talking about that warrants that much comments!?


----------



## bwanch02

> Magnolia Pictures has picked up the North American rights to Frank, the dark and weird comedy that features Michael Fassbender in a headmask throughtout the movie.
> 
> Magnolia is eyeing a summer 2014 theatrical release.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sundance-magnolia-picks-up-michael-673933

The only film out of his recent film decisions that I'm looking forward to 

Edit: OMG Sean Harris in rehearsals for Macbeth. He's such a great actor


----------



## Artica

Allie28 said:


> Crazy.  I never even heard of Madalina before her association with Michael but apparently she rouses strong emotions from people!  (Or is it Michael who's rousing them as most are just sick of the thought of him dating her?)  I guess if she's anything like they say she's probably enjoying this.  I mean, if she wanted publicity...MISSION ACCOMPLISHED. LOL
> 
> 
> I have to laugh at all the cries of, "She'll ruin him!"  "She'll end his career!"  Um, ok.  I think the only one who can ruin his career is Michael himself.  Most people in my town couldn't pick him out of a lineup, let alone know who he's dating atm.  But she'll be the death of him!  LOL
> 
> 
> Others are saying how this shows who he really is and the "nice Irish lad" thing was all just an act. * I've been following his career for 3 years now and anyone who has probably is aware he probably drinks too much, definitely smokes too much, and has a rep for being a womanizer.  I really don't care.  Unless he's kicking kittens or drowning puppies what he does with his life is his choice.  I just sit back and enjoy the show...both on and off screen.*



Could not have said it better myself. If he hurts a kitten, we'll kick him in his giant c***k!


----------



## Reborn

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> I believe Brangelina has now competition in Just Jared comments wise, I clicked on the Fassbender tag and JJ probably broke the record in terms of being prolific at gathering all the crazy in one Fassbender post, it's close to 1,800 comments



Wow checked the JJ page out based on your comment here - what a poop storm!
Madalina is not a popular woman on there.
Couldn't even get through it all as there are so many posts.


----------



## Singra

Reborn said:


> Wow checked the JJ page out based on your comment here - *what a poop storm!*
> Madalina is not a popular woman on there.
> *Couldn't even get through it all as there are so many posts.*



 Yup... and why bother really? it's the same old stuff you see on many other celebrity threads. The regularity with which the pattern repeats itself is quite remarkable. My personal favourite are always the career prognosticators.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Dating Madalina or whatever her name is simply  proves that Michael Fassbender is into dating mostly attractive and fit women.  I don't get why people on social media are so upset and shocked by his choice.  I don't think it's that astonishing that MF would choose an attractive model/actress to date whoever she may be. Men tend to choose their dates based on their looks. MF is no exception.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

bwanch02 said:


> ^^ Lol! They're totally giving in to her attention seeking ways. They're probably stalking for FB page, waiting for her to update it  Well I don't like her cos she seems very self-centered and vain which is why some _fans_ are shocked that he's dating her. There might be some pap photos and red carpet events which will gain even more hate
> 
> I never thought of him as a _'nice Irish lad'_. I always thought he was a crazy Irish guy who likes having fun and lives life to the fullest.
> True, I thought he was notorious as a ladies' man... with reports that his relationships overlapped :giggles: I usually don't like smoking but he makes it look so hot  When he was with Louise, I kinda hoped that he'll do it less.
> It's funny when they & some _fans_ on his imdb say that she'll ruin him. Michael's career is in his hands and he has great important people to support him.
> 
> 
> *@LeeLooDallasMP* :lolots: *what could they be talking about that warrants that much comments!?*



Well I didn't read it per se, I just saw the 1st page and 1st comments and looked up, it showed something close to 1,800 comments, 70+ pages and it doesn't take an Einstein mind to guess that they are a mix of G. Butler/Fassbender fans and other batsh!t crazy fuming that he is dating Madalina, since you know Madalina is the career-wrecker, and now Fassbender is breaking their "trust" because he chose to live  his personal life a certain way that burst their fantasy bubble. So they are delusional and  inflate their own importance as if there's some kind of reciprocal  "relationship" where Fassbender has to be a certain way or owes them  something beyond a good acting effort...


----------



## bwanch02

Cherrasaki said:


> Dating Madalina or whatever her name is  simply  proves that Michael Fassbender is into dating mostly attractive  and fit women.  *I don't get why people on social media are so upset and  shocked by his choice.*  I don't think it's that astonishing that MF  would choose an attractive model/actress to date whoever she may be. Men  tend to choose their dates based on their looks. MF is no  exception.


Well I just think it's shocking that he'll date someone who seems quite vain.
Yeah she is pretty and seems to fit his cat eyes and big lips look. Back in november I remember someone on a message board said the lips are big so they can deepthroat him 



LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Well I didn't read it per se, I just saw the 1st page and 1st comments and looked up, it showed something close to 1,800 comments, 70+ pages and it doesn't take an Einstein mind to guess that they are a mix of G. Butler/Fassbender fans and other batsh!t crazy fuming that he is dating Madalina, since you know Madalina is the career-wrecker, and now Fassbender is breaking their "trust" because he chose to live  his personal life a certain way that burst their fantasy bubble. So they are delusional and  inflate their own importance as if there's some kind of reciprocal  "relationship" where Fassbender has to be a certain way or owes them  something beyond a good acting effort...


I don't like her but I'm not going on a gossip photo site to write about something that happened a week ago  It's funny that they think that Maddy is a whore, both Gerard and Michael are big ol' sluts





OMG A WHOLE day of xmen promo, they'll be releasing Empire magazine covers 1hr at a time so 25 covers in total. Plus I'm guessing a trailer today.


> #XMen cast & I are exclusively revealing 25 @EmpireMagazine covers, one every hour, starting now. #Empire25


Interesting that he used _'cast and I'_


----------



## Reborn

If anyone happened to go to the 12 Years a Slave Q&A - please post your experience
Video footage is a welcome bonus


----------



## mollie12

LOL WUT:



> Foxes says taking fame tips off her hunky pal Michael Fassbender will help her cope with fame after the Southampton-born singer stormed to the Grammy award for best dance recording on Sunday.
> 
> The 24-year-old songstress, real name Louisa Allen, is confident she will keep her ego in check and revealed her friendship with the 36-year-old pin-up has got her hot under the collar at times.
> 
> &#8216;I know Michael quite well. I&#8217;ve known him for a while. My sister is friends with him and I&#8217;ve known him since before he turned into a mega superstar,&#8217; the victorious star told Guilty Pleasures in an exclusive chat.
> 
> &#8216;It&#8217;s weird when I see him on the front of magazines or in great, massive movies. The first time I felt really freaked out was when I watched X-Men and I was like, &#8220;That&#8217;s his face blown up on the big screen&#8221;. It was really freaky,&#8217; she laughed.
> 
> Foxes also explains it was something of an embarrassment when she first watched Shame, the film in which Fassbender won acclaim and raised eyebrows in equal measures for his gritty performance and full-frontal sex scenes.
> 
> &#8216;I watched Shame with my sister and my mum. It was the weirdest experience we have all been through together as a family,&#8217; she laughed.
> 
> &#8216;My sister went to the premiere and sat next to him when they watched it. I think that was slightly more awkward. At least he wasn&#8217;t there when I watched it.&#8217;



http://metro.co.uk/2014/01/27/foxes...-michael-fassbender-after-grammy-win-4279175/


----------



## gemini582

Curzon Q&A


----------



## bwanch02

His hairline 

@mollie12 LOOL that story is so random. I like Foxes, glad she's winning awards.


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## Reborn

MightyMouse said:


>





Thank you  
Great interview


----------



## bwanch02

Someone told me that someone dragged my username, Allie28 and LeeLooDallasMP in JustJared  F**k it.. I'm outta here, I'll go back to lurking http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=445417http://leeloodallasmp.com


----------



## gemini582

bwanch02 said:


> Someone told me that someone dragged my username, Allie28 and LeeLooDallasMP in JustJared  F**k it.. I'm outta here, I'll go back to lurking http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=445417http://leeloodallasmp.com


So someone said something bad about you?


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

bwanch02 said:


> Someone told me that someone dragged my username, Allie28 and LeeLooDallasMP in JustJared  F**k it.. I'm outta here, I'll go back to lurking



............?!?!!!!???


----------



## mollie12

As always, grain of salt:

https://twitter.com/charliejburness/status/429034815317225472
https://twitter.com/charliejburness/status/429035120721276928


----------



## gemini582

If true then I'm guessing that's Maiko.


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> If true then I'm guessing that's Maiko.



She would be the only one to fit that bill, unless it was someone before her.


----------



## Singra

^ Wow did they date for 2 years? 


Photos of Fassbender on the set of Macbeth... they say it's him but I'm not 100% sure... anyway more at the Daily Mail


----------



## BagBerry13

That's not him. The beard is too dark and I'm not sure he developed such a beer belly in such a short time.  Probably his stuntman.


----------



## Singra

bwanch02 said:


> Someone told me that someone dragged my username, Allie28 and LeeLooDallasMP in JustJared  F**k it.. I'm outta here, I'll go back to lurking http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=445417http://leeloodallasmp.com



Whoa I had to do a lot of scrolling to see what you were talking about, I would ignore the f*cker they're the ones who clearly have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> That's not him. The beard is too dark and I'm not sure he developed such a beer belly in such a short time.  Probably his stuntman.



Yeah that's what I thought but it was pics from the set so you know... 

His stuntman's brow ridge is also a little crazy


----------



## Reborn

The Daily Mail removed the article as it was clearly not him :lolots::lolots:
They should know better


----------



## BadAzzBish

Reborn said:


> The Daily Mail removed the article as it was clearly not him :lolots::lolots:
> They should know better



Sigh...I guess that's why some folks call it the Daily Fail. You'd think they'd be more professional & fact check


----------



## Paris Darling

I thought he was supposed to be on the Graham Norton in January? Or wasn't he? I was really looking forward to it, because the last time he was theren, Mark Wahlberg ruined the episode.


----------



## Allie28

So, I saw tweets saying Michael was a no-show at the London Critics Awards where Chiwetel, Lupita, and McQueen all won. 12YAS won best picture.  I've been shrugging off the negativity surrounding him but am starting to worry.  I could see missing SAGs and Sundance because it would've meant long flights when he's trying to prep for Macbeth but since he is IN LONDON I'd think it would be a no brainer he'd show for both Graham Norton and these awards.  Something's amiss here.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Allie28 said:


> So, I saw tweets saying Michael was a no-show at the London Critics Awards where Chiwetel, Lupita, and McQueen all won. 12YAS won best picture.  I've been shrugging off the negativity surrounding him but am starting to worry.  I could see missing SAGs and Sundance because it would've meant long flights when he's trying to prep for Macbeth but since he is IN LONDON I'd think it would be a no brainer he'd show for both Graham Norton and these awards.  Something's amiss here.



Well correct me if I'm wrong but the 3 of them weren't there either. Fassbender was still in Italy at the time the Graham Norton Show was being pre-recorded. Then he flew back to London 48hrs before the Q&A at the Curzon cinema, the pre-prod of Macbeth had already started, and turns out the filming has now started.


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

Congrats To Steve, Chiwetel and Lupita. 
Apparently Steve accepted on behalf of Lupita and said the pressure is on for his next project. According to twitter Michael was seen out to brunch earlier today out and about Hackney, no pics though. Also, I bet Steve will try to get that musical he's spoken of in production next.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

QueenOfTheNight said:


> Congrats To Steve, Chiwetel and Lupita.
> Apparently Steve accepted on behalf of Lupita and said the pressure is on for his next project. According to twitter Michael was seen out to brunch earlier today out and about Hackney, no pics though. Also, I bet Steve will try to get that musical he's spoken of in production next.



Thank for the pics, and my mistake. There were no sign of Chiwetel nor Lupita, only saw Naomie Harris so I lightly assumed that Steve didn't attend either. Well as for twitter, who knows whether it's true or not... but for sure Fassbender is in the country eh...


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Thank for the pics, and my mistake. There were no sign of Chiwetel nor Lupita, only saw Naomie Harris so I lightly assumed that Steve didn't attend either. Well as for twitter, who knows whether it's true or not... but for sure Fassbender is in the country eh...



Naomie is such a beauty. 
I think Michael's still in London especially if he's filming Macbeth already and people have seen him. We'll probably get a set pic soon (of Michael not a stunt double) lol


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for the info.  I'll go back to wait and see mode.  Still think it's weird he's in town but didn't show up for McQueen.  This is the biggest moment of McQueens career.  He may never have another year like this. Michael always talks about their strong friendship, calls him brother, yet he can make time for brunch and be out and about Hackney but not time for this?  I just feel something's off but maybe it's really no biggie.


----------



## BagBerry13

They definitely started shooting _MacBeth_ now. Marion is in London and she was sighted at the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

BagBerry13 said:


> They definitely started shooting _MacBeth_ now. Marion is in London and she was sighted at the Royal Albert Hall.



Waaaa I'm going to stalk her around London!


----------



## mollie12

> Thanks for the info. I'll go back to wait and see mode. Still think it's weird he's in town but didn't show up for McQueen. This is the biggest moment of McQueens career. He may never have another year like this. Michael always talks about their strong friendship, calls him brother, yet he can make time for brunch and be out and about Hackney but not time for this? I just feel something's off but maybe it's really no biggie.



Nominees rarely attend this dinner.  It's generally only the winners who show up.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Nominees rarely attend this dinner.  It's generally only the winners who show up.





Ahh, gotcha.  Thanks.


----------



## bwanch02

LOOOL Oh the sheer hypocrisy of going on a celebrity news and _GOSSIP _board  Not enough eye rolls in the world. There's 700 pages with some comments about ROC, Maiko, Nicole and Louise but why do you have the hump when it's about Maddy?

_Edit:_ It's funny that you seem to dislike comments about his personal life but you named all the celebrity websites that discuss his personal life.. like you knew it like the back of your hand.

I wanted to stay lurking but I couldn't resist. CHECK YO FACTS! Only one purseforum account is allowed


----------



## Reborn

bwanch02 said:


> LOOOL Oh the sheer hypocrisy of going on a celebrity news and _GOSSIP _board  Not enough eye rolls in the world. There's 700 pages with some comments about ROC, Maiko, Nicole and Louise but why do you have the hump when it's about Maddy?
> 
> _Edit:_ It's funny that you seem to dislike comments about his personal life but you named all the celebrity websites that discuss his personal life.. like you knew it like the back of your hand.
> 
> I wanted to stay lurking but I couldn't resist. CHECK YO FACTS! Only one purseforum account is allowed



Whats even weirder is that some of the previous quotes from this thread have vanished??

Didn't know they could be deleted 

Why the censorship? Nothing bad was said.


----------



## Allegory

Is this a public board; if so where are my posts.


----------



## Allegory

I was not abusive nor rude I made some obvious observations about multiple sock accounts on LSA, IMDb, Celebitchy and purseforum. I did not yell "fire" in  a crowded room.


----------



## Allegory

This old lady has been instrumental in the abuse of Ms. Beharie on many occasions and my posts are gone not hers. She has 3 blogs on him where she write silly glowing remarks then turn to the sock accounts and attack him in the worse way possible. I find her obsession creepy at best; invasive at worst.


 She sells merchandise in his name; claims to be black and Canadian and she is not. But the posts from the many accounts remain and mine are deleted.


Interesting.....


----------



## Allegory

Now pretending to be another person after getting them deleted and posting now. I now understand why the women from LSA move to a private blog to get away from the nutcase. This boring and gossipy lady knows how to play the game - she won - or did she.


Still an unhinged narcissist wallowing in pettiness. 


Seriously, I hope his (MF) management do not look to these posts to gauge public reaction. It will be far from accurate and incomplete since one person dominates the conversation.


Gary Oldman spoke honestly  about these blogs at the London Critics function in which bullies and cowards can attack actors/actresses or public people anonymously. Twitter has devised a good way to spot multiple accounts and expose and eliminate them. I hope the other blogs will follow.


This is close to slander.


----------



## Allegory

Inner peace is a gift.


----------



## Singra

@ Allegory, It's against the rules to mention other forums on this forum and to bring in drama from outside sites (I think). Last I checked you were guilty of those two things. 

There is no great conspiracy, the mods just don't like drama. I suggest you take your grievances elsewhere. You are well on your way to getting banned.


----------



## Allegory

Thanks for the explanation. I was not informed when I signed on that such a rule exist. 
There is no need for threats. Drama has a whole new meaning.
Best regards.
Allegory.


----------



## BagBerry13

Don't you have a job to attend or something? You're cluttering this thread with pointless remarks no one cares about. If you are so concerned about Mr Fassbender's reputation you might contact his management so they can take care of it instead of acting like a lunatic on a _gossip_ thread.


----------



## Darklady

I just had to check in. What is going on in this thread?


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Darklady said:


> I just had to check in. What is going on in this thread?


 
Nothing, the usual self righteous patrol trying it and failing, order has been restored


----------



## Allegory

She's back!!!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Allegory said:


> She's back!!!


 
Never left LOL! But carry on....


----------



## Darklady

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Nothing, the usual self righteous patrol trying it and failing, order has been restored


Phew!  That's good to hear. I'm not  being biased but this is a bloody good thread.


----------



## MightyMouse

The shooting dates and cast for Macbeth confirmed.

http://variety.com/2014/film/intern...-marion-cotillard-roll-on-macbeth-1201089254/



> BERLIN &#8211; Starring Michael Fassbender and <a href="http://variety.com/t/marion-cotillard/" target="_blank">Marion Cotillard (pictured), See-Saw Films&#8217; production &#8220;Macbeth&#8221; commenced principal photography in Scotland, Studiocanal and Film Four announced Thursday.
> 
> The Weinstein Company distributes in the U.S.
> 
> Helmed by Justin Kurzel (&#8220;Snowtown&#8221, &#8220;Macbeth&#8221; co-stars Paddy Considine (&#8220;The Bourne Ultimatum&#8221, David Thewlis (&#8220;Harry Potter&#8221, Sean Harris (&#8220;Prometheus&#8221, Jack Reynor (&#8220;What Richard Did&#8221, and Elizabeth Debicki (&#8220;The Great Gatsby&#8221. It will shoot for seven weeks in Scotland and England.
> 
> Jacob Koskoff and Todd Louiso wrote the screenplay.
> 
> Though offering a partly classic interpretation of Shakespeare&#8217;s play &#8211; &#8220;Macbeth,&#8221; a fearless warrior, is brought low by ambition &#8211; Kurzel&#8217;s big-screen
> adapration offers at least two newer elements. Another of Macbeth&#8217;s fatal flaws in Kurzel&#8217;s movie &#8211; not explored by Shakespeare &#8211; is all-consuming passion.
> 
> Also, expanding on a direction taken by Roman Polanski in his 1971 makeover, &#8220;Macbeth&#8221; will also offer &#8220;a thrilling interpretation of the dramatic realities
> of the times and a truthful reimagining of what wartime must have really been like for one of Shakespeare&#8217;s most famous and compelling characters, set in
> war-torn 11th century Scotland.&#8221;
> 
> Academy-Award winners Iain Canning and Emile Sherman of See-Saw Films (&#8220;The King&#8217;s Speech,&#8221; &#8220;Shame&#8221, produce with Laura Hastings-Smith (&#8220;Hunger&#8221. See-Saw have developed the project alongside Film4. Studiocanal will majority finance with Film4, handle international sales, and distribute in the U.K., Germany and France.
> 
> Cinematographer is Adam Arkapaw (&#8220;Animal Kingdom&#8221 who worked with Kurzel on &#8220;Snowtown,&#8221; production designer is Fiona Crombie (&#8220;Top of the Lake&#8221, another &#8220;Snowtown&#8221; collaborator.
> 
> Academy-Award winner Jacqueline Durran (&#8220;Atonement,&#8221; &#8220;Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy&#8221 designs &#8220;Macbeth&#8217;s&#8221; costumes. Make-up and hair designer is Academy-Award winner Jenny Shircore (&#8220;The Invisible Woman,&#8221; &#8220;My Life with Marilyn&#8221.
> 
> &#8220;Macbeth&#8221; is a See-Saw Films production in association with DMC Film, Anton Capital Entertainment S.C.A. and Creative Scotland.


----------



## Singra

I'm really liking the supporting cast.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

So this random thing happened.... I was at a friend's in East Sheen last night and we were eating in the local restaurant, and we were about to leave and either my eyes lied to me or I saw a Madalina doppelganger.... I froze and my friend said "why are you staring at that girl?" and I said "well I'm hoping she is waiting for her boyfriend to come around, I need to see it!" and my friend looked at me like I saw cuckoo and we left dammit!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

MightyMouse said:


> The shooting dates and cast for Macbeth confirmed.
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/film/intern...-marion-cotillard-roll-on-macbeth-1201089254/



That is one heavy and good production, hope they deliver something solid.


----------



## gemini582

Supposedly there was a post on Madalina's FB and IG about being alone and sad then they were deleted and she said she was hacked. I always side eye the hack excuse. Anyway, the assumption is a) he dumped her, b) she referring to the alleged miscarriage/abortion or c) she's just being dramatic.


----------



## bwanch02

Yes! Does it say who David Thewlis is playing? I love him so much 

Is Richmond close to Twickenham? Apparently Maddy spilled the location of where they're staying and he was spotted in a coffee shop two weeks ago near that area.

I'll say it's the last option. She's probably bored of being stuck in the house


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

bwanch02 said:


> Yes! Does it say who David Thewlis is playing? I love him so much
> 
> *Is Richmond close to Twickenham?* *Apparently Maddy spilled the location of where they're staying and he was spotted in a coffee shop two weeks ago near that area.
> *
> I'll say it's the last option. She's probably bored of being stuck in the house





Twickenham is in Richmond borough.... so is East Sheen.... 

Wait noooooo I may get ahead of myself here, where are the receipts of her spilling the location though?


----------



## bwanch02

Oh is it? I'm not from London so didn't know.

I read it on LSA but apparently it's on JJ. Something about her posting a pic on instagram with the location on and it revealed the apartment they're staying in. They were also spotted in a pub by a writer who lives in Twickenham


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

bwanch02 said:


> Oh is it? I'm not from London so didn't know.
> 
> I read it on LSA but apparently it's on JJ. Something about her posting a pic on instagram with the location on and it revealed the apartment they're staying in. They were also spotted in a pub by a writer who lives in Twickenham



Ah thanks for the info. So it's kinda hopeless to find any concrete receipts, I really wanted to be able to say "It's her, I saw her!!!" dammit!


----------



## gemini582

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Ah thanks for the info. So it's kinda hopeless to find any concrete receipts, I really wanted to be able to say "It's her, I saw her!!!" dammit!


Here's a screenshot of the pic w/ the location. Is this near where you saw her? 

This is what was posted when she says she was hacked: "Am fost singura o perioada si trebuie sa recunosc ca totul mergea foarte bine. Cred ca eu sunt aleasa. Sunt singura." It translates to: "I was only a period and I must admit that everything was fine. Believe that I am one. I'm Alone."


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

gemini582 said:


> Here's a screenshot of the pic w/ the location. Is this near where you saw her?
> 
> This is what was posted when she says she was hacked: "Am fost singura o perioada si trebuie sa recunosc ca totul mergea foarte bine. Cred ca eu sunt aleasa. Sunt singura." It translates to: "I was only a period and I must admit that everything was fine. Believe that I am one. I'm Alone."



I had to squint me eyes to check the map below LOL! 

East Sheen is like 3 miles away from Marble Hill Park... not so doppelganger after all..... 

Or then it's a decoy and she was never there


----------



## bwanch02

Lol @ her being _hacked_. Nobody has time for that.

Werent you the one that met him several times? What luck 

She was definitely in the Twickenham area  She posted a pic of her friend that matches the decor of the apartment they're in


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

bwanch02 said:


> Lol @ her being _hacked_. Nobody has time for that.
> 
> Werent you the one that met him several times? What luck
> 
> She was definitely in the Twickenham area  She posted a pic of her friend that matches the decor of the apartment they're in



Well who knows, the hacking could be true but that excuse has been so overused that even if one might be telling the truth it's now hard to believe.

Yes met him several times. They were mostly brief encounters, I may type a lot, but truly the longest would be what 10min...

I was adamant it wasn't her on NZ pics and turns out it was her, I saw her doppelganger and I can be totally wrong, so even if it's too good of a coincidence, just don't take my words for the truth


----------



## bwanch02

Yeah I don't believe that she was hacked. IMO her friend went into her FB/Instagram pages and was writing crazy things.
I  was going through the JJ thread to see what happened two days ago.  Sounds like she was reading the JJ thread and started deleting things  when it was mentioned there; the ladybug pic and unliking Louise's  pic. She's  baiting those girls with a pic of her wearing Fassy's hat &  pointing to it, the Frida Kahlo painting and being single quote. They  need to chill and not take everything so literally.

Same here. She looked nothing like her in the pics (her hair) but the coat matched


----------



## gemini582

bwanch02 said:


> Yeah I don't believe that she was hacked. IMO her friend went into her FB/Instagram pages and was writing crazy things.
> I  was going through the JJ thread to see what happened two days ago.  Sounds like she was reading the JJ thread and started deleting things  when it was mentioned there; the ladybug pic and unliking Louise's  pic. She's  baiting those girls with a pic of her wearing Fassy's hat &  pointing to it, the Frida Kahlo painting and being single quote. They  need to chill and not take everything so literally.
> 
> Same here. She looked nothing like her in the pics (her hair) but the coat matched


I skimmed through those pages too to figure out what happened. I had never heard about her liking Louise's picture. That's ballsy. This is like a soap opera.


----------



## bwanch02

It was mentioned on an Italian gossip website and JJ.. then she unliked it:lolots:







BTW does anyone think that he'll be in Star Wars? Apparently Star Wars will shoot from May to August, just in time to shoot Assassins after but he'll have to do promo for Xmen and Frank


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

OMG! 

I don't think he'll be in Star Wars as I've heard so many rumours and no concrete casting. Then again he may have landed a part, but at this point I think it is just wishful thinking.


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

Macbeth set photos (Michael and Marion)


----------



## BadAzzBish

QueenOfTheNight said:


> Macbeth set photos (Michael and Marion)



Looks great so far! I just hope Marion nails the accent :what:


----------



## MightyMouse

Lainey is suspiciously civil in her write-ups about him recently. I wonder what she is up to.


----------



## gemini582

QueenOfTheNight said:


> Macbeth set photos (Michael and Marion)


Looks good and eerie.


BadAzzBish said:


> Looks great so far! I just hope Marion nails the accent :what:


Supposedly they're letting Marion use her own accent.


----------



## BadAzzBish

gemini582 said:


> Supposedly they're letting Marion use her own accent.



Isn't the wife supposed to be Scottish or at least English:what:


----------



## Allegory

Omg!! Woot!! Woot!!


----------



## MightyMouse

BadAzzBish said:


> Isn't the wife supposed to be Scottish or at least English:what:


 
If I remember correctly in the play it was never said who she was, so she could be a French lady.

The real Lady Macbeth I think was Scottish. But then Shakespeare's play is not 100% faithfully following the real events, so ... She could be French. 

Not to mention that back then they didn't have the same notion of nationality as we understand it now. But accent wise, in the play at least, she could be Scottish, English or what we understand now as French nobility.


----------



## BadAzzBish

MightyMouse said:


> If I remember correctly in the play it was never said who she was, so she could be a French lady.
> 
> The real Lady Macbeth I think was Scottish. But then Shakespeare's play is not 100% faithfully following the real events, so ... She could be French.
> 
> Not to mention that back then they didn't have the same notion of nationality as we understand it now. But accent wise, in the play at least, she could be Scottish, English or what we understand now as French nobility.



Oh okay, thanks! I hope it works out as the pics look great.


----------



## Isa_TS

Thanks for Macbeth pics but definitly not Marion Cotillard on


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

Isa_TS said:


> Thanks for Macbeth pics but definitly not Marion Cotillard on



Oops. I can't tell from the picture quality, thanks for the correction.


----------



## mollie12

https://twitter.com/T0m0akl3y/status/432638068432982018
https://twitter.com/T0m0akl3y/status/432640235151699968


----------



## bwanch02

@Mollie12 Don't really believe it but it fits his _wild _behaviour

Loving the Macbeth photos. Some close up set photos from this person's blog. The detail on the church:okay:

Here's his Oscar questionnaire. His one is the shortest one there.




I'm really surprised Ruffalo is on his list. Sam's so underrated


----------



## mollie12

Not sure I believe this, since we haven't heard anything about Macbeth filming that far south, but it is gossipy.


----------



## BadAzzBish

'Relation****' LMAO


----------



## bwanch02

@Mollie12 I'm not sure if I believe it too. Macbeth is still busy shooting in Hankley Common and will move to Skye, Cambridge and Oxford. It did sound like they rested for like 1 day after shooting on the 8th but I doubt they rested for 4 days and he'd go all the way to Brighton.

Anyways the Untitled Malick film is apparently going to be released this year ... but this is Malick we're talking about  I would love to see this premiere at Cannes 
I don't think he'll be cut out because he was shooting with Bale, Mara, Gosling and Portman; and did some voice work for the narration.

http://thefilmstage.com/news/terrenc...ere-this-year/


----------



## bwanch02

Hmm.. reading the @WEIRDCHRISTMAS recent tweets makes it sound like she was just messing around. But I've read that the Macbeth set was quiet today so maybe they're not in London because of the rain and moved up north to film other scenes or are on a break 

He might be sitting next to Cate Blanchett but in other photos I've seen Bradley Cooper and Bruce Dern next to her. Plus the 12YAS crew are sitting on the 2nd row and seen a pic that might look like Adepero Oduye and Penelope Cruz? are sitting next to him


----------



## gemini582

^ Yeah if read through all the tweets it you can tell the person was joking around which makes me think the whole tweet is a lie.


----------



## MightyMouse

At BAFTAs red carpet


----------



## Allie28

Sigh.  He's so dreamy even with the bags and dark circles around his eyes.  He looks like he needs a week's sleep.  I hope he takes a break after Macbeth.  Another bike trip with his Dad perhaps?  I'm sorry neither he nor Lupita won but thrilled for Chiwetel and Steve.


----------



## gemini582

If this party is real I hope we get some good stories.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Wow...really surprised he lost the BAFTA :/


----------



## bwanch02

BadAzzBish said:


> Wow...really surprised he lost the BAFTA :/


It's not that suprising. Abdi won at the LCC and I thought he was better than Michael. Plus it seems that the British love Greengrass.

My order for supporting actors are:
Leto
Hill
Abdi
Fassbender
Cooper


----------



## gemini582

At least they can laugh at being losers


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

Thought Fass would have won but congrats to the 12 Years Team!


----------



## MightyMouse

Allie28 said:


> Sigh.  He's so dreamy even with the bags and dark circles around his eyes.  He looks like he needs a week's sleep.  I hope he takes a break after Macbeth.  Another bike trip with his Dad perhaps?


 
According to this he starts filming Trespass Against Us after Macbeth:

http://www.eonline.com/videos/218516/michael-fassbender-moved-to-tears-by-film


----------



## MightyMouse

Michael and Lupita


----------



## Blueberry12

MightyMouse said:


> Michael and Lupita



I love that last pic. So cute!


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.iradio.ie/blog/could-fassbender-be-set-for-a-stint-as-a-gallagher-brother/



> Noel Gallagher reportedly wants Michael Fassbender to play the lead in a film about Oasis.
> 
> A studio has approached Noel about making a movie about the hugely successful band and it is believed that Noel would like the Irish actor to star in it.
> 
> However he has not revealed if Michael would play Noel or his brother Liam.
> 
> Noel has said that nothing has been confirmed but he would definitely consider getting involved in an Oasis film.


----------



## bwanch02

^ I hope he doesn't do it. Who wants to watch a frigging film about Oasis?


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

bwanch02 said:


> ^ I hope he doesn't do it. Who wants to watch a frigging film about Oasis?



Almost everybody. Oasis was the biggest and most successful British band from the 90s in the UK/world to date, the Gallagher bros and their douchiness, controversy and many ups and downs made the band just like it ended it. If there is a film to be made and whoever gets the part, people will go to watch the movie, trust.


----------



## bwanch02

I would've preferred a documentary of the real brothers instead actors that look nothing like them playing dress up.

LOL at that new Magneto picture. WTF is going on with his legs


----------



## MightyMouse

Magneto character bio


----------



## Darklady

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Almost everybody. Oasis was the biggest and most successful British band from the 90s in the UK/world to date, the Gallagher bros and their douchiness, controversy and many ups and downs made the band just like it ended it. If there is a film to be made and whoever gets the part, people will go to watch the movie, trust.


I agree. Oasis were huge here in the UK when they came out. I remember the whole thing with Blur and Sporty Spice challenging the  Gallagher brothers to a fight at the Brits.  I think if you are not British you wouldn't know how big they were. And what an impact they made on British culture.  So yeah an Oasis film would be greatly anticipated here in the UK.

bwanch02 as for dress up - isn't that a huge part of what actors do?


----------



## Artica

Darklady said:


> I agree. Oasis were huge here in the UK when they came out. I remember the whole thing with Blur and Sporty Spice challenging the  Gallagher brothers to a fight at the Brits.  I think if you are not British you wouldn't know how big they were. And what an impact they made on British culture.  So yeah an Oasis film would be greatly anticipated here in the UK.
> 
> bwanch02 as for dress up - isn't that a huge part of what actors do?



I am not British, but I do know how popular they were/are. I blame them for the whole Brit Pop phase that ruined the music scene for years. I can't stand the Gallagher Bros. I think it's way too early for a film about this band, so I hope Michael won't bother. 

Speaking of Michael. I saw him and his mum at the BAFTAs backstage. He's losing his looks. Don't know if it's the horrible hair or the beard. Leonardo DiCaprio on the other hand, looked mighty fine.


----------



## Artica

bwanch02 said:


> I would've preferred a documentary of the real brothers instead actors that look nothing like them playing dress up.
> 
> LOL at that new Magneto picture. WTF is going on with his legs


They are short!  He's got short legs.


----------



## BagBerry13

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Almost everybody. Oasis was the biggest and most successful British band from the 90s in the UK/world to date, the Gallagher bros and their douchiness, controversy and many ups and downs made the band just like it ended it. If there is a film to be made and whoever gets the part, people will go to watch the movie, trust.





Darklady said:


> I agree. Oasis were huge here in the UK when they came out. I remember the whole thing with Blur and Sporty Spice challenging the  Gallagher brothers to a fight at the Brits.  I think if you are not British you wouldn't know how big they were. And what an impact they made on British culture.  So yeah an Oasis film would be greatly anticipated here in the UK.
> 
> bwanch02 as for dress up - isn't that a huge part of what actors do?



Not only in the UK but also Europe and the world in general. They had a huge impact on the music scene (if positive or negative is everyone's own point of view). They created a new genre and I believe this band's movie as well as a Kurt Cobain biopic are the most anticipated movies of modern musicians nowadays (as they did about Ray, Johnny Cash and Co.).

I don't think Michael would fit the part. They should at least try for a slight resemblance.


----------



## gemini582

Artica said:


> I am not British, but I do know how popular they were/are. I blame them for the whole Brit Pop phase that ruined the music scene for years. I can't stand the Gallagher Bros. I think it's way too early for a film about this band, so I hope Michael won't bother.
> 
> Speaking of Michael. I saw him and his mum at the BAFTAs backstage. He's losing his looks. Don't know if it's the horrible hair or the beard. Leonardo DiCaprio on the other hand, looked mighty fine.




Michael did look really tired in those BAFTA pics. He needs to take a break or something. Leo has never done it for me. Maybe I need to see him person.


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> Michael did look really tired in those BAFTA pics. He needs to take a break or something. Leo has never done it for me. Maybe I need to see him person.



I used to think that Leo resembled a gerbil, but he's been looking better as of late.


----------



## Darklady

gemini582 said:


> Michael did look really tired in those BAFTA pics. He needs to take a break or something. Leo has never done it for me. Maybe I need to see him person.


I'm not the only one then. Leo has never done it for me either. I don't see it.


----------



## Darklady

BagBerry13 said:


> Not only in the UK but also Europe and the world in general. They had a huge impact on the music scene (if positive or negative is everyone's own point of view). They created a new genre and I believe this band's movie as well as a Kurt Cobain biopic are the most anticipated movies of modern musicians nowadays (as they did about Ray, Johnny Cash and Co.).
> 
> I don't think Michael would fit the part. They should at least try for a slight resemblance.


Agreed.


----------



## Reborn

BagBerry13 said:


> Not only in the UK but also Europe and the world in general. They had a huge impact on the music scene (if positive or negative is everyone's own point of view). They created a new genre and I believe this band's movie as well as a Kurt Cobain biopic are the most anticipated movies of modern musicians nowadays (as they did about Ray, Johnny Cash and Co.).
> 
> I don't think Michael would fit the part. They should at least try for a slight resemblance.


Hopefully he does not accept the part if it became a possibility. He looks nothing like either of them.
Trying to think of him doing a Manchuian accent is difficult as well.

Kurt Cobain Biopic - Now that I would love to see. 

Always thought Leo looked like a Man Child, too boyish in looks for me on the whole. But I also noticed he looked better than I remember of late. I reckon he is growing into this looks finally, meaning that he is young looking 40 now, and looks more masculine and less pubescent as he grows older.
He looks a lot like his mum who has aged fairly well.


----------



## BagBerry13

Reborn said:


> Hopefully he does not accept the part if it became a possibility. He looks nothing like either of them.
> Trying to think of him doing a Manchuian accent is difficult as well.
> 
> *Kurt Cobain Biopic - Now that I would love to see.*
> 
> Always thought Leo looked like a Man Child, too boyish in looks for me on the whole. But I also noticed he looked better than I remember of late. I reckon he is growing into this looks finally, meaning that he is young looking 40 now, and looks more masculine and less pubescent as he grows older.
> He looks a lot like his mum who has aged fairly well.



Me too!
IMO there are only two people in the world who could play him and I hate to admit to one of them because I can't stand him.


----------



## Reborn

BagBerry13 said:


> Me too!
> IMO there are only two people in the world who could play him and I hate to admit to one of them because I can't stand him.


Ohhh do tell who you think could play Kurt - I was thinking that earlier and couldn't think who might be a good candidate

Anyone else got ideas on who would be a good actor to play Cobain?


----------



## BagBerry13

Reborn said:


> Ohhh do tell who you think could play Kurt - I was thinking that earlier and couldn't think who might be a good candidate
> 
> Anyone else got ideas on who would be a good actor to play Cobain?



One of them is Jared Leto. He looks just like him when he has the blond hair with the right length. And the other one is Charlie Hunnam. I realised that when I saw a certain episode of season 3 of SoA for the first time, when he has this hurt, confused, disturbed look on his face which reminded me immediately of Kurt. Also in season 3 he has exactly the right hair for it.


----------



## Artica

Reborn said:


> Ohhh do tell who you think could play Kurt - I was thinking that earlier and couldn't think who might be a good candidate
> 
> Anyone else got ideas on who would be a good actor to play Cobain?



I think Michael Pitt has been a favorite to play Cobian. Leto would be great as well.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Artica said:


> I think Michael Pitt has been a favorite to play Cobian. Leto would be great as well.



Michael Pitt did a Curt Cobain-esque thing in the film Last Days almost a decade ago, now if there is a biopic to be made, probably another actor shall be cast.


----------



## Reborn

BagBerry13 said:


> One of them is Jared Leto. He looks just like him when he has the blond hair with the right length. And the other one is Charlie Hunnam. I realised that when I saw a certain episode of season 3 of SoA for the first time, when he has this hurt, confused, disturbed look on his face which reminded me immediately of Kurt. Also in season 3 he has exactly the right hair for it.


Good call on both btw!!
I see what you mean - Leto has the added advantage of being a Rock star as well. 
But I think I would prefer Charlie Hunnam still.

Just googled Michael Pitt - and I see whay he could be a good candiate as well

However all of this for me is based on the "look" rather than the ability to bring the character that Cobain was to life.

I wonder who would play Courtney Love then...hmmmm??


----------



## Alina Velsirio

Reborn said:


> Good call on both btw!!
> I see what you mean - Leto has the added advantage of being a Rock star as well.
> But I think I would prefer Charlie Hunnam still.
> 
> Just googled Michael Pitt - and I see whay he could be a good candiate as well
> 
> However all of this for me is based on the "look" rather than the ability to bring the character that Cobain was to life.
> 
> I wonder who would play Courtney Love then...hmmmm??


What about Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Artica

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Michael Pitt did a Curt Cobain-esque thing in the film Last Days almost a decade ago, now if there is a biopic to be made, probably another actor shall be cast.



Yes, that's correct. I remember that now.
I think in the 90s Courtney wanted Brad Pitt to play Kurt. Brad circa 1994 looked a bit like Kurt only ridiculously prettier. 

What about Garrett Hedlund? They are trying to make him happen.


----------



## mollie12

Up in Scotland:

http://instagram.com/p/ksX0Hvj8bk/
http://statigr.am/p/661520039055428565_567868297#/detail/661520039055428565_567868297


----------



## Reborn

Alina Velsirio said:


> What about Cameron Diaz?


Diaz.....She just seems too happy to play Courtney for me 
Or maybe its because she generally is a comic actress 
I haven't seen the Counselor which I know is a dramatic role.

She probably could do it though


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.rte.ie/ten/news/2014/0227/506933-fassbender-leto-and-cooper-to-take-mums-to-oscars/



> Michael Fassbender, Jared Leto and Bradley Cooper are all taking their mothers as their date to The Academy Award this Sunday, March 2.
> 
> The Oscar nominees have all ditched their girlfriends in favour of their mothers as their plus ones for the star-studded ceremony &#8211; with Michael flying
> his parents over from Ireland for biggest awards ceremony of the year.
> 
> A source close to the _12 Years A Slave_ star told The Sun newspaper: ''[Michael's] parents are on their way from Kerry.
> 
> ''He has been seeing model Madalina Ghenea recent months but won't be walking the red carpet with her.''


----------



## gemini582

In London


----------



## MightyMouse

From TKART magazine


----------



## MightyMouse

Arriving at LAX yesterday


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

MightyMouse said:


> Arriving at LAX yesterday



Ah so he will attend the ISA today then.


----------



## Artica

I watched TYAS again this week and it's such a pity that it will lose to American Hustle in lots of categories tomorrow. That film was beyond basic. Christian Bale and Amy Adams were really good in it, but they couldn't elevate the basicness of this film. How it managed to already win so much, is beyond me. 

I hope Michael isn't expecting to win, so he can just enjoy the parties with his parents and not get too disappointed.


----------



## mollie12

I'm not sure if it's the beard the confusing me, but it looks like he put on weight.  I think I don't like it.   Hopefully it's just for MacBeth and he goes back to being skinny.


----------



## MightyMouse

More LAX pics, with his father.


----------



## MightyMouse

More pics from LAX (with his mother this time)


----------



## MightyMouse

With sister Catherine at Independent Spirit Awards today


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/we-failed-to-turn-michael-off-acting-say-parents-260527.html



> We failed to turn Michael off acting, say parents
> 
> Saturday, March 01, 2014
> 
> Josef and Adele Fassbender may have raised a highly successful son, but they failed in one respect: they couldn&#8217;t dissuade him from becoming an actor.
> 
> The couple will be in Los Angeles tomorrow night hoping to watch Michael walk the red carpet and collect an Oscar for his part in 12 Years a Slave.
> 
> &#8220;We always tried to talk him out of it when he was younger, because it&#8217;s such an uncertain profession that depends very much on luck, who you meet and
> how you&#8217;re received,&#8217;&#8217; recalled Mr Fassbender.
> 
> Fassbender junior tried to start a rock group as a young lad, but he was very determined to go into acting and once he met Donie Courtney (now of the Gaiety School of Acting) that&#8217;s what got him going. &#8220;Once we saw there was no changing his heart, we accepted his choice and fully supported him after that.&#8221;
> 
> There&#8217;s no acting history on either side of the family, but Michael appeared to have a special gift from an early age, always wanting to perform, playing guitar and singing virtually all the time.
> 
> And that sense of drama was there from the moment of his birth. According to family lore, Michael was almost born on April Fool&#8217;s Day, but his father asked his mother to hold on a little longer and the screen star-to-be arrived into the world soon after midnight on April 2, 1977.
> 
> Just back from the storm-battered Isle of Skye in Scotland, where Michael is filming Macbeth, the Fassbenders, who live in Fossa, Killarney, Co Kerry, packed their bags for Hollywood again this week.
> 
> Michael&#8217;s parents get the impression he is not going to the Oscars with high expectations.
> &#8220;There are some very strong contenders, like Jared Leto for his performance in Dallas Buyers Club. It&#8217;s really hard to say.&#8221;
> 
> They got access to the set of 12 Years a Slave during filming in New Orleans where they met director Steve McQueen who has built up an excellent working relationship with Michael.
> 
> This weekend, the Fassbenders will also be meeting their daughter, Catherine, a neuro-psychologist who is attached to Davis University in California. She is older than Michael and they are said to be close.
> 
> &#8220;We didn&#8217;t expect his success and his career just catapulted after directors took notice of him,&#8217;&#8217; said Mr Fassbender. &#8220;This is great and he really loves what he does.&#8217;&#8217;


----------



## mollie12

Here's some pics of him and his sis from Getty.  Good on her.  She looks really cute.

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...-guests-attends-the-2014-news-photo/475865255
http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...the-stella-artois-lounge-news-photo/475874979


Remember those Rosario Dawson tweets?  Yeah, they totally hooked up.

http://moviesandmischief.tumblr.com/post/78258977327


----------



## gemini582

Catherine favors their parents a bit but Michael doesn't look like any of them. And Michael and Rosario look pretty chummy.


----------



## mollie12

> Catherine favors their parents a bit but Michael doesn't look like any of them



Really?  I see both parents in him.  His mother's bone structure (especially in profile) and his dad's eyes.


----------



## gemini582

I see a little of his dad but I wouldn't immediately guess those are his parents.


----------



## gemini582

I wonder if she's the only ex he's still friends with


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

gemini582 said:


> I wonder if she's the only ex he's still friends with



Their relationship gave the vibe to be mutually very free spirited (not really invested etc.), so it's no wonder they are still in good terms.


----------



## gemini582

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> Their relationship gave the vibe to be mutually very free spirited (not really invested etc.), so it's no wonder they are still in good terms.


True. I guess if you have a loosey-goosey relationship there's no reason for hard feelings.


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

gemini582 said:


> I wonder if she's the only ex he's still friends with



Probably.


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## MightyMouse

Spirit Awards after party


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'll admit I am not really a fan of the guy. Thought he was overrated in Shame. Saw him in a movie over the summer with Brad Pitt. Can't remember the name. Terrible movie but good acting.

He should win an Oscar for 12 Years. Point. Blank. Period.


----------



## BadAzzBish

He lost the Oscar but I wasn't surprised. At least his category is over with early in the show. Hopefully he'll win won in the future since he's one of the best actors working now.


----------



## yogamommi

BagOuttaHell said:


> He should win an Oscar for 12 Years. Point. Blank. Period.



I agree he was brilliantly evil! Very well acted!


----------



## Allegory

Congratulations to the cast and crew of 12YAS for winning the Best Oscar. Lupita as a recent Oscar winner was grace personified. 12YAS will be in the cannon where it belongs with the other greats. 
I must add that it has been well received in my city and has been in theatres since October 2013.


I thoroughly enjoyed August: Osage Country - another stellar cast and Nebraska - Bruce Dern was wonderful in that role. The stories were riveting.


The Great Beauty
The Invisible Woman
Le Passe
Gloria
The above mentioned movies were also interesting. A nice surprise in the documentary section and Darlene Love's  singing as acceptance was pitch perfect.




Looking forward to watching movies from my country.






An aside - quite odd being the only other poster among the socks and rejuvenated old accounts. This is what my ex-teacher warned against - He encouraged us to vocalize when solving a problem but NEVER ANSWER YOURSELF.


Crazy talk.


----------



## gemini582

Steve gave him a pretty nice kiss last night. I think he kissed Michael harder than he kissed his wife.


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## BadAzzBish

gemini582 said:


> Steve gave him a pretty nice kiss last night. I think he kissed Michael harder than he kissed his wife.



I noticed that. ..lol  Well I wouldn't be totally shocked if he is bi-sexual. He seems very fond of Fassy


----------



## mollie12

Lainey saw him at a restaurant pre-Oscars with his mom and a younger woman (probably his sister) with a baby that he played with.   Apparently she doesn't like the way he walks.  *eyeroll*


----------



## Allegory

Next updates on MF  BM(s).


----------



## MightyMouse

http://popwatch.ew.com/2014/03/03/oscar-parties-inside-the-governors-ball/



> Bellying up to the bar to get a drink, _12 Years a Slave_ Best Supporting Actor nominee *Michael Fassbender* says he wasn&#8217;t surprised by the evening&#8217;s outcome. &#8220;In fact, tonight went exactly as I thought it would,&#8221; he says. &#8220;I should have been a bookie. I could have won some money.
> I haven&#8217;t congratulated Lupita yet. I was out taking a pee break so I missed her acceptance speech. But she doesn&#8217;t need me. She&#8217;s so happy already.&#8221;


----------



## gemini582

I saw people trying to make an issue out of him not being there when Lupita won. I figured he was peeing or smoking.


----------



## mollie12

Here's a photo of him with Penelope Cruz on the red carpet last night.  It looks awkward, like she's backing away from him.  He looks like he's trying to brush something off her face. 

https://twitter.com/SashaBronner/status/440326870614028288/photo/1


----------



## MightyMouse

Oscar after parties

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...rparty-20140303,0,2734014.story#axzz2uvwe59dq



> Best supporting Oscar nominee Michael Fassbender appeared to be entertaining a  bevvy of attractive young glamazons, while his &#8220;12 Years a Slave&#8221; co-star and fellow Academy Award-nominee Chiwetel Ejiofor (who lost out to Matthew  McConaughey in the leading actor category) tolerated late-night Holllywood&#8217;s selfie nation requests.


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

Steve really planted that kiss on Michael! lol 
Congrats to Steve and co. for last nights win


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## chicaloca

> &#8220;I should have been a bookie. I could have won some money.
> I haven&#8217;t congratulated Lupita yet. I was out taking a pee break so I  missed her acceptance speech. But she doesn&#8217;t need me. She&#8217;s so happy  already.&#8221;


I'm sorry but this is kinda tacky, no? I understood him not doing the full campaign due to filming but there's no excuse to be M.I.A. during your co-star's win.  He seriously couldn't wait a few minutes then go pee? His comment that "she didn't need me, she seems happy" sounds like sour grapes or hurt feelings.


----------



## BadAzzBish

chicaloca said:


> I'm sorry but this is kinda tacky, no? I understood him not doing the full campaign due to filming but there's no excuse to be M.I.A. during your co-star's win.  He seriously couldn't wait a few minutes then go pee? His comment that "she didn't need me, she seems happy" sounds like sour grapes or hurt feelings.



Ita! The BSA category was the most compelling this year and he couldn't hold it long enough to see her win...smdh. He's a sore loser - his previous statements about his snubs/not campaigning along with his award show absences and not being there for Lupita's win has shown this


----------



## mollie12

> I'm sorry but this is kinda tacky, no? I understood him not doing the full campaign due to filming but there's no excuse to be M.I.A. during your co-star's win. He seriously couldn't wait a few minutes then go pee? His comment that "she didn't need me, she seems happy" sounds like sour grapes or hurt feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ita! The BSA category was the most compelling this year and he couldn't hold it long enough to see her win...smdh. He's a sore loser - his previous statements about his snubs/not campaigning along with his award show absences and not being there for Lupita's win has shown this
Click to expand...


He wasn't in his seat for John Ridley's category either.  I really doubt this was a pointed snub of her.  Maybe he just lost track of time.


----------



## Artica

mollie12 said:


> He wasn't in his seat for John Ridley's category either.  I really doubt this was a pointed snub of her.  Maybe he just lost track of time.



I read that lots of stars spend a lot of time away from their seats during the ceremony due to the length of it. They go out and smoke, have a drink and go the bathroom.
It doesn't sound like sour grapes at all, especially since his dad already indicated that Michael didn't expect to win at all. 

I do think the timing is a bit unfortunate, but then again this is the same actor who showed up for auditions on the wrong day.

Btw, what's this beef between McQueen and Ridley about? Does anyone know?


----------



## Ms Kiah

I can't believe how people are trying to pick apart everything that Fassy does. Now he can't even pee without a huge drama. I think he loves and supports Lupita. He probably tried to smash lol.

The Wrap and Indiewire have stories about the fight

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...r-12-years-a-slave-screenplay-credit-20140303



> After McQueen tapped Ridley to pen the adaptation on spec &#8212; and "had a hand in shaping" the final result, but was denied by the writer when he asked for a co-credit. Fox Searchlight sided with Ridley, and everyone involved agreed to keep the battle under wraps, but it has surfaced in recent weeks, starting at the BAFTAs where Ridley was excluded from McQueen's prepared speech. And while McQueen did mention the writer at the Golden Globes, it was a last minute reminder by a producer, reportedly to keep any notice of tension behind the scenes from affecting the Oscar campaign.


 
This screenwriter also had a huge fight over the director of Three Kings.


----------



## Artica

Ms Kiah said:


> I can't believe how people are trying to pick apart everything that Fassy does. Now he can't even pee without a huge drama. I think he loves and supports Lupita. He probably tried to smash lol.
> 
> The Wrap and Indiewire have stories about the fight
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...r-12-years-a-slave-screenplay-credit-20140303
> 
> 
> 
> This screenwriter also had a huge fight over the director of Three Kings.



Thanks for the info. I could have sworn that I saw McQueen as a writer on the end credits of TYAS. I always thought that he did co-write the screenplay like he did with Shame. How odd. Didn't George Clooney also have major problems with David O. Russell on Three Kings? I heard he is quite notorious for being a major douche.


----------



## BagBerry13

I didn't know anything about those tensions between Ridley and McQueen but I noticed last night that McQueen neither shook his hand nor hugged him when he won. Ridley went right past him. And also the entire speech, I believe, he didn't mention McQueen once. This all made me already wonder if there's something up. Now reading this I feel kinda confirmed.


----------



## mollie12

> Thanks for the info. I could have sworn that I saw McQueen as a writer on the end credits of TYAS. I always thought that he did co-write the screenplay like he did with Shame. How odd.



He basically did.  The original draft that leaked had both their names on it, if I recall correctly.  This story has been a big discussion point among entertainment journalists on Twitter today.  Two of them said that their sources said McQueen did do the the rewrites but doesn't have "proof" as in actual drafts because he's really computer illiterate.


----------



## Cherrasaki




----------



## BagBerry13

At LAX.

View attachment 2529226
View attachment 2529221


View attachment 2529225
View attachment 2529223


View attachment 2529224
View attachment 2529222


View attachment 2529227


----------



## mollie12

Cute:

https://twitter.com/josiebabytaylor/status/440812311989997568



> Oh and Michael Fassbender at my luggage carousel, being lovely and ginger-bearded, lifting heavy bags for strangers.


----------



## Nico_79

mollie12 said:


> He wasn't in his seat for John Ridley's category either.  I really doubt this was a pointed snub of her.  Maybe he just lost track of time.



^THIS

I mean Cate Blanchett nearly missed her award because she was at the bar.


----------



## MightyMouse

The source is Sun, so probably BS.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...pita-Nyongo-is-dating-Michael-Fassbender.html



> It didn&#8217;t seem possible for life to get any sweeter for Oscar winner LUPITA  NYONG&#8217;O.
> 
> But it has &#8212; she&#8217;s gone and nabbed herself *MICHAEL FASSBENDER*.
> 
> The 12 Years A Slave co-stars secretly dated last year and now we hear things are hotting up again.


 
http://www.nation.co.ke/lifestyle/s...ongo/-/1950810/2231642/-/uerqboz/-/index.html



> The 'Shame' star is said to have been romancing his '12 Years A Slave' co-star on and off in recent months but he is now keen to show her he's "serious" about their relationship.
> 
> A source told The Sun newspaper: "They have an incredible connection after the whirlwind of filming '12 Years A Slave' and then promoting it together.
> 
> "In September during the Toronto Film Festival they had a brief romance. Now Michael is intent on showing how he wants to get serious again and made a point of bringing his mum Adele to the Oscars rather than a date.
> 
> "Lupita's the most in-demand woman in the world at the moment so it will be hard to make it work but their chemistry is undeniable."
> 
> Lupita, 31, grew close to 36-year-old Michael - who was previously in a relationship with Gerard Butler's ex-girlfriend Madalina Ghenea -  when they
> filmed the Oscar-winning biopic and she admitted they shared a "ritual" where they'd "look into each other's eyes" and an "embrace" to help them cope with the intensity of the scenes they were working on.
> 
> The screen beauty explained: "Michael and I had a ritual that we never even really spoke about - we would make nice right before a scene, and then we'd make nice after a scene.
> "Just looking into each other's eyes, an embrace, a squeeze of the hands - that would button the scene.
> 
> "And at the end of the day when the director Steve McQueen said cut, we would go out and enjoy the freedom that these people we were playing has granted us.
> 
> "It was a very close-knit cast and crew."


----------



## Reborn

MightyMouse said:


> The source is Sun, so probably BS.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...pita-Nyongo-is-dating-Michael-Fassbender.html
> 
> Doesn't surprise me in the slightest  LOL
> If they are dating he almost totally messed it up and hence he was quite glum lately and looking for distraction in some else's arms.
> he is an exceptionally lucky fellow if she has given him another chance.
> 
> If they are not dating then he blew it, but the attraction is/ was obvious.


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.fashionnstyle.com/articl...years-a-slave-stars-have-a-boys-night-out.htm



> Single Benedict Cumberbatch Takes Michael Fassbender To Oscars After Party Instead Of A Girlfriend, Single &#8217;12 Years A Slave&#8217; Stars Have A Boys&#8217; Night
> Out.
> 
> Benedict Cumberbatch and his &#8220;12 Years A Slave&#8221; co-star Michael Fassbender both appear to be single, so the friends had a boys' night and partied sans girlfriends at the AGO Oscars after-party after the awards ceremony.
> 
> Cumberbatch, 37, and Fassbender, 36, had a lot to celebrate &#8211; their film won Best Picture! Both actors have important supporting roles in "12 Years A Slave," with Ford playing a relatively benevolent slave owner who sells main character Solomon Northup (Chiwetel Ejiofor) to Fassbender&#8217;s character, an unbearably cruel slave owner.
> 
> &#8220;12 Years A Slave&#8221; scored major acting nominations, but only Lupita Nyong&#8217;o took home the prize, a Best Supporting Actress Oscar for her role as abused
> slave Patsey. Fassbender and Ejiofor both scored nominations, Fassbender for Best Supporting Actor and Ejiofor for Best Actor, but lost out to &#8220;Dallas Buyers Club&#8221; actors Jared Leto (Best Supporting Actor) and Matthew McConaughey (Best Actor).
> 
> Entertainmentwise writes that Cumberbatch and Fassbender were joined at the after-party by their co-star Chiwetel Ejiofor, 36. Ejiofur brought his longtime girlfriend Sari Mercer as his Oscars date and also celebrated at the Governors Ball after-party.
> 
> After the boys&#8217; night out, Cumberbatch was snapped leaving the AGO party with his publicist, Karon Maskill &#8211; no Oscar romance for him. Fassbender was also seen leaving the party alone, apparently single despite earlier rumors linking him to Gerard Butler&#8217;s ex-girlfriend, Madalina Ghenea.
> 
> In late 2013, Cumberbatch revealed that although he&#8217;s topped countless &#8220;Sexiest&#8221; polls, his fame actually makes it hard for him to get a date.
> 
> &#8220;It is harder [meeting women], because people think they know more about you than they actually do,&#8221; he told _British GQ_. &#8220;And you can&#8217;t control
> that&#8230; you can&#8217;t control perceptions of you.&#8221;


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...-Home-Alone-After-12-Years-A-Slaves-Oscar-Win



> Boys Night! Benedict Cumberbatch And Micheal Fassbender Head  Home Alone After 12 Years A Slave's Oscar Win
> 
> The 12 Years A Slave cast partied into the night after Best Picture win
> 
> 12 Years A Slave took home the top honour at last night's Oscar ceremony scooping Best Picture as well as Best Supporting Actress for Lupita  Nyong'o and clearly they had a lot to celebrate with Micheal Fassbender,  Benedict Cumberbatch and Chiewetel Ejiofor looking pretty pleased as they left
> the AGO after party in Hollywood.
> 
> Reportedly single Sherlock star Benedict Cumberbatch seemed pretty pleased  with himself as he headed home alongside publicist Karon Maskill. He might be  one of the most desired stars on the planet, but clearly there was no Oscar  romance for the British stud, as he appeared to be alone.
> 
> It was quite the night for the 12 Years A Slave cast as they celebrated the  momentous win. Micheal Fassbender and Chiewetel Ejiofor might have missed
> out on  acting nods, but it didn't appear to dampen their spirits.
> 
> British hunk Chiwetel flashed a huge smile as he made his way home, stopping to  sign autographs for fans. The star had missed out on the Best Actor gong to  Dallas Buyers Club's Matthew McConaughey but it didn't look like he was too  downcast about it.
> 
> Steve McQueen collaborator Micheal Fassbender was still rocking his ginger beard  and looked pretty happy about it as he was mobbed by fans as he left the party.  He also lost out on his Best Supporting Actor award to Dallas Buyers Club, with  Jared Leto the clear favourite in that category for some
> time.
> 
> As ever Fassbender, who previously worked with McQueen on Shame and Hunger,  looked in the mood to party. We can't imagine the currently single star went home alone either, but he looked pretty solo as he left the party.


----------



## MightyMouse

I guess that could be a proof, that the Lupita dating rumours are not true. Or that he failed to woo her.


----------



## gemini582

I call bs on them dating. I only get a close friends/mutual respect vibe from them. And Lupita and Nicole are friendly. That would be a bit awkward.


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> I call bs on them dating. I only get a close friends/mutual respect vibe from them. And Lupita and Nicole are friendly. That would be a bit awkward.



Me too! It seems that he's had his hands full with that Madalina chick and his ridiculous work schedule. Plus, Lupita seems like smart enough girl not to fall for 'Everwet'.


----------



## Reborn

Artica said:


> Me too! It seems that he's had his hands full with that Madalina chick and his ridiculous work schedule. Plus, Lupita seems like smart enough girl not to fall for 'Everwet'.


LOL..I laugh out of sheer disbelief the man has his own definition in the urban dictionary 
Good Lord!!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Everwet

I really hope Lupita is not dating him now either. 

However the pic above does not a boyfriend make for me - he could be a cousin or friend. I actually hope that guy is her guy. Then at least the she is safe (for now) maybe


----------



## BadAzzBish

Smh..if he fancied her he would not have taken a piss during her Oscar win.


----------



## LovesYSL

Reborn said:


> LOL..I laugh out of sheer disbelief the man has his own definition in the urban dictionary
> Good Lord!!
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Everwet
> 
> I really hope Lupita is not dating him now either.
> 
> However the pic above does not a boyfriend make for me - he could be a cousin or friend. I actually hope that guy is her guy. Then at least the she is safe (for now) maybe



The guy she is hugging is the rapper K'Naan. Apparently a few days before the Oscars she was spotted at his show in LA and requested that no photos be taken of her. (Can't remember where I read this but it was a credible source. And K'Naan is AWESOME.)


----------



## Reborn

LovesYSL said:


> The guy she is hugging is the rapper K'Naan. Apparently a few days before the Oscars she was spotted at his show in LA and requested that no photos be taken of her. (Can't remember where I read this but it was a credible source. And K'Naan is AWESOME.)


Thanks 
Will deffo look into this guy and his music


----------



## Reborn

BadAzzBish said:


> Smh..if he fancied her he would not have taken a piss during her Oscar win.


Or he might not have been dating Madalina Ghenea for the last 6 or so months...lol


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.gossipcop.com/lupita-nyongo-dating-michael-fassbender-couple/





> Lupita Nyong'o and Michael Fassbender are NOT dating, despite an inaccurate report from The Sun.
> 
> On Wednesday, the British tabloid claimed the _12 Years A __Slave_ co-stars &#8220;secretly dated last year and now we hear things are hotting up again.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;They have an incredible connection after the whirlwind of filming _12 __Years A Slave_ and then promoting it together,&#8221; a so-called &#8220;source&#8221; told the outlet, alleging, &#8220;In September during the Toronto Film Festival they had a brief romance.&#8221;
> 
> The supposed _Sun_ &#8220;insider&#8221; further claimed, &#8220;Now Michael is intent on showing how he wants to get serious again and made a point of bringing his mum Adele to the Oscars rather than a date.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;Lupita&#8217;s the most in-demand woman in the world at the moment so it will be hard to make it work but their chemistry is undeniable,&#8221; added the paper&#8217;s &#8220;source.&#8221;
> 
> Actually, it will be &#8220;hard to make it work&#8221; simply because Nyong&#8217;o and Fassbender are not a couple &#8212; period.
> 
> A source close to the pair tells Gossip Cop _exclusively_ that the story is &#8220;100 percent false.&#8221;


----------



## Reborn

MightyMouse said:


> http://www.gossipcop.com/lupita-nyongo-dating-michael-fassbender-couple/


LOL....Am so happy that they are not dating.
Let Lupita's star shine, without all the murky She is dating a bad boy rumors.


----------



## gemini582

.


----------



## BadAzzBish

gemini582 said:


> .




This surprisingly looks great. ..and really funny!  Fassy is SO versatile! Can't wait to see this!


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> .




I actually like the trailer. It reminds me a bit of Wes Anderson film.


----------



## Reborn

Frank is looking like it will be quite good!! 
When is the UK release?


----------



## mollie12

I'm obsessed with the Frank trailer to the point that I kind of wish he'd never do drama again.


----------



## MightyMouse

Reborn said:


> Frank is looking like it will be quite good!!
> When is the UK release?


 
May 9.


----------



## MightyMouse

Filming Macbeth


----------



## Reborn

MightyMouse said:


> May 9.


Thank you


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## mollie12

Watched The Counselor extended cut.  The sex scene is twice as long....and kind of made me wonder about him in real life.


----------



## BadAzzBish

mollie12 said:


> Watched The Counselor extended cut.  The sex scene is twice as long....and kind of made me wonder about him in real life.



Wonder what?


----------



## graygoose

re: #336

Hi, Mollie

Have been lurking for ages, joined a month or two ago and am just now posting.  

"The Counselor" was not one of Fassbender's movies that I wanted to see.  I'm still waiting to see "Twelve Years A Slave".  They didn't show it anywhere near where I live.  

But now I am intrigued-- what is it that you're specifically wondering about?


----------



## Allegory

You can't always get what you want


----------



## Allegory

^^


----------



## Allegory

Strong


----------



## Allegory

Happy.


----------



## Reborn

Allegory said:


> Happy.



Do you mean he looked strong and happy in the photo of the Counselor premiere in the UK?

Am intrigued by your post of "You can't always get what you want" too? and the meaning


----------



## Ms Kiah

I have no idea what's happening in this thread half the time. Post after post of one word? 

Anyway..

OMG, I cannot get through The Counselor. I have to keep giving myself mental breaks. Sometimes Fassy looks gorgeous, other times too orange. Plus, that accent, dear lord, it's terrible. Why did they make him use a southern accent? Urgh.


----------



## Artica

Ms Kiah said:


> I have no idea what's happening in this thread half the time. Post after post of one word?
> 
> Anyway..
> 
> OMG, I cannot get through The Counselor. I have to keep giving myself mental breaks. Sometimes Fassy looks gorgeous, other times too orange. Plus, that accent, dear lord, it's terrible. Why did they make him use a southern accent? Urgh.



Perhaps he couldn't shake the accent after filming TYAS. He filmed these back to back.
I thought the film was dreadful and I'm a sucker for bleak films, but this was too much and too bad.


----------



## MightyMouse

http://osullivancolin.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/michael-fassbender-owes-me-a-favour/



> I was working in the family dry cleaners one day during the summer holidays &#8211; must&#8217;ve been about twenty years ago &#8211; when my dad said to me that the boy of the Fassbenders was out the front, he wanted to talk to me about something. I put down what I was doing and went out to see Michael, a guy I had known from being involved in amateur drama groups, and who I often chatted to in Yer Man&#8217;s Pub (a place which features heavily in my novel Killarney Blues) over pints of Guinness.
> 
> Although my memory is naturally hazy after all this time, the transcript ran something like this:
> 
> Michael: Colin, I wonder can you help me out with something. (Cue Fassbender&#8217;s now-famous smile).
> 
> Me: What is it?
> 
> Michael: I&#8217;m putting together a play; we&#8217;re doing a version of Reservoir Dogs. One or two of the guys had to pull out. I&#8217;m desperate to make up the numbers.
> 
> Me: Aw man, really. Can&#8217;t you find someone else?
> 
> Michael: C&#8217;mon, it would really be a big help. Please&#8230;
> 
> Me: Hmm, well, I don&#8217;t really want to, but look, if it&#8217;s a small part then, OK, then I&#8217;ll do it.
> 
> Michael: Actually it&#8217;s quite a big part&#8230; Mr. Orange.
> 
> Me: Aw Man.
> 
> There were quite a few more &#8220;Aw Mans&#8221; from me but he finally persuaded me and I roped my close friend and cousin Sean into taking part too. The play was a success and all proceeds went to charity and we all had a great time. Fassbender showed even back then that he was deadly serious about his acting career and directed us expertly all in our roles. It was a lot of fun and a great experience.
> 
> A few years later I met him on a street in Killarney and he told me he had started drama school in London and was having a good time. My wife (then girlfriend) and I joked with him how someday he&#8217;d be super famous, and he laughed it all off saying he was just enjoying his studies, and that was all. The rest of course&#8230;
> 
> How proud we were to see him at the Oscars and what a shame he didn&#8217;t get to pick up the golden statue. He will have other bites at the cherry though, an exceptional talent like him, of that I think we can all rest assured.
> 
> Of course the bottom line of all this is that Michael Fassbender owes me a favour! I helped him out when he needed an extra man &#8211; he put me into rehearsals the very next day, and we were on stage five nights later! &#8211; so someday I&#8217;m gonna have to come knocking on his Hollywood door. I have here a little novel called Killarney Blues, would make a great film, I think you might even like to direct&#8230;well Michael, whadya say?
> 
> Let&#8217;s have a pint first of course, for old times&#8217; sake.
> 
> Killarney Blues the novel (not yet the film) is available here: http://viewbook.at/killarneyblues


----------



## MightyMouse

Michael is going to attend IFTAs (as expected)

http://www.independent.ie/entertain...r-part-in-irish-films-big-night-30096669.html



> He is one of the hottest movie stars on the planet, but Michael Fassbender hasn't forgotten his roots.
> 
> Following a whirlwind Oscars campaign, where he narrowly missed out on a golden statuette, the Hollywood A-lister is jetting home for the annual Irish Film and Television Awards.
> 
> "It's nice to come home to the IFTAs and be among friends and family. It's pretty special," Fassbender said this weekend.
> 
> The actor will go head-to-head with Hollywood heartthrob Colin Farrell for the Best Supporting Actor Film award for his role in 12 Years a Slave. Farrell has been nominated for his role in Saving Mr Banks, along with Edward MacLiam for Run & Jump and Peter McDonald in The Stag.
> 
> The event, which has returned to its original home in the Burlington Hotel, will take place on Saturday, April 5, and organisers are keen to focus on atmosphere rather than the formality of the ceremony.


----------



## BagBerry13

Apparently they shoot around Ely Cathedral since yesterday.


----------



## Reborn

http://www.elystandard.co.uk/news/g...in_filming_in_ely_ahead_of_schedule_1_3453335

Wednesday, March 19, 2014 
9:24 AM
 movie fans welcomed the arrival of Hollywood stars Marion Cotillard and Michael Fassbender, who both star in the new adaptation of Macbeth.
The duo arrived and began shooting scenes in Ely Cathedral&#8217;s Lady Chapel on Tuesday, two days earlier than had been expected.
Fassbender and Cotillard were both spotted in full costume making their way from trailers located on Cathedral Green to an entrance at the side of the cathedral shortly after 3pm.
Fassbender, who will play the lead role as Macbeth, was sporting white robes, thick facial hair and with a series of false scars over his face.
Cotillard, meanwhile, is set to play Lady Macbeth and was wearing a black dress immaculately plated black hair, styled in a bun.
Justin Kurzel, the director, has chosen to shoot at the cathedral just months after scenes from Hollywood blockbuster &#8216;Jupiter Ascending&#8217; were filmed on the site.
Oscar winning film The King&#8217;s Speech and The Other Boleyn Girl have also featured scenes shot in Ely. Macbeth is set for release in 2015.


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.ely-news.co.uk/News/SLID...sed-for-filming-of-Macbeth-20140321141831.htm



> Filming for Macbeth is ongoing at Ely Cathedral - although none of the Hollywood stars have yet been spotted.
> 
> Banquet scenes for the hugely-anticipated new adaptation of the William Shakespeare tragedy are being shot inside the cathedrals Lady Chapel.
> 
> Filming started on Thursday and according to the Ely Cathedral website, the Lady Chapel will be closed to visitors until Monday.
> 
> Today (Friday), the entire cathedral is closed during the afternoon and tomorrow (Saturday), the cathedral will be shut from 12pm onwards.
> 
> On Sunday, the cathedral, which has now been used as a major movie location seven times, will be open to the public, although the Lady Chapel will remain closed.
> 
> As previously reported, the film stars Hollywood actor Michael Fassbender and actress Marion Cotillard, although neither are believed to have been seen entering or leaving the cathedral.


----------



## Reborn

Did not know he wore glasses -if you look at the last picture in the slides they definitely are not sunglasses

http://www.ely-news.co.uk/News/SLID...sed-for-filming-of-Macbeth-20140321141831.htm


----------



## gemini582

Reborn said:


> Did not know he wore glasses -if you look at the last picture in the slides they definitely are not sunglasses
> 
> http://www.ely-news.co.uk/News/SLID...sed-for-filming-of-Macbeth-20140321141831.htm


They look tinted like sunglasses to me.



MightyMouse said:


> http://www.ely-news.co.uk/News/SLID...sed-for-filming-of-Macbeth-20140321141831.htm


I wonder if they wrap soon. Even with his time off they have to be close to 7 or 8 weeks of shooting.


----------



## mollie12

> I wonder if they wrap soon. Even with his time off they have to be close to 7 or 8 weeks of shooting.



Probably.  Period pieces with location shooting typically take at least two months to shoot.  I think both Jane Eyre and A Dangerous Method had similar schedules. 


In other news, Fox Studios set a release date for an untitled Ridley Scott film in 2016, and a lot of people think it's the sequel to Prometheus.  I'm sure MF isn't too thrilled that's looking like a "go".


----------



## MightyMouse

http://instagram.com/p/l3JvqcFX5t/#





> Dad just saw Michael Fassbender in Ely Cathedral filming Macbeth!!


----------



## mollie12

LOLOLOL.


----------



## gemini582

^Ha. Everyone thinks he's a manwhore.


----------



## MightyMouse

New trailer and poster for X-Men: DOFP


----------



## Artica

mollie12 said:


> LOLOLOL.



^^


----------



## gemini582

Does anyone know who this guy is? I'm assuming he must work for/with Michael.


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> Does anyone know who this guy is? I'm assuming he must work for/with Michael.



Perhaps he's his personal driver on this shoot.


----------



## gemini582

Artica said:


> Perhaps he's his personal driver on this shoot.


Yeah could be. I was just wondering since he's been on a few jobs with Michael.


----------



## mollie12

> Yeah could be. I was just wondering since he's been on a few jobs with Michael.



It looks like one of his friends to me?


Anyway, MF, McAvoy, and Jackman are supposedly shooting an episode with Graham Norton on April 1st.   Jennifer Lawrence and Nicholas Hoult just landed in London.  Looks like X-Men: DoFP press duties will be going full steam ahead imminently.


----------



## Artica

mollie12 said:


> It looks like one of his friends to me?
> 
> 
> Anyway, MF, McAvoy, and Jackman are supposedly shooting an episode with Graham Norton on April 1st.   Jennifer Lawrence and Nicholas Hoult just landed in London.  Looks like X-Men: DoFP press duties will be going full steam ahead imminently.



For the UK/London peeps down here, you can still win free tickets for this recording through SRO Audiences: http://www.sroaudiences.com/


----------



## Reborn

gemini582 said:


> Does anyone know who this guy is? I'm assuming he must work for/with Michael.


Looks a little like his BFF Emerson Johnson perhaps?


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.thewrap.com/prometheus-2...ature-multiple-michael-fassbenders-exclusive/



> After working with Ridley Scott on a new Blade Runner movie, veteran scribe Michael Green has been hired to rewrite the untitled Prometheus sequel for 20th Century Fox, TheWrap has learned.
> 
> Jack Paglen (Transcendence) wrote the original draft of the screenplay.
> 
> Multiple sources have told TheWrap that the Untitled Ridley Scott Project that 20th Century Fox announced it will release in March 2016 is Prometheus 2, although the film may not ultimately use that title. An insider told TheWrap that production is scheduled to start this fall, after Scott has delivered his Moses movie Exodus to Fox.
> 
> Prometheus served as an unofficial prequel to Scott's seminal 1979 sci-fi movie Alien, and the sequel that Green will write aims to be much more alien-y and in line with the terrifying tone of past films in the franchise.
> Additionally, the sequel is expected to feature multiple David androids, which means there will be more than one Michael Fassbender on screen at the same time, according to an individual familiar with the project.
> 
> 20th Century Fox had no comment regarding the film's plot details or title.
> 
> Prometheus starred Noomi Rapace as Elizabeth Shaw, a God-fearing archaeologist tasked with finding the Engineers, an alien race that served as the architects of humanity. Fassbender co-starred as an android named David whose remains, by the end of the film, help sole human survivor Shaw launch an Engineer spacecraft bound for their home planet. The last shot featured an alien creature bursting out of an Engineer's chest, and a sequel will likely incorporate that terrifying development.
> 
> Green was hired to write Blade Runner back in May 2013 and he is currently finishing a polish of the script. While Alcon and Scott Free are keen to start production on that project, the Prometheus sequel is in first position for Scott. The sequel has become a priority project at Fox, as the first film grossed more than $400 million worldwide.
> 
> Green worked on Smallville and Heroes before he wrote Green Lantern for Warner Bros., which also hired him to pen The Flash. He's repped by WME, 3 Arts Entertainment and attorney Patti C. Felker.


----------



## Artica

MightyMouse said:


> http://www.thewrap.com/prometheus-2...ature-multiple-michael-fassbenders-exclusive/



No offense to the writer, but I wasn't exactly blown away by the previous films that he wrote. Neither was I impressed with the last couple of films Ridley Scott directed, so I'm readjusting my expectations a peg lower than they already were.


----------



## MightyMouse

https://twitter.com/Forgeandco/status/449273908592910338



> So Michael Fassbender and Luke Evans are here, Chris Moon's private view at Forge & Co #*art* #*a*-listcoworking


http://t.co/DOCCK8DB5u


----------



## Ms Kiah

His beard looks bigger than him.


----------



## MightyMouse

Michael has a favorite artist. It was his exposition he attended.

Michael with Luke Evans and with Chris Moon on pics below.

BTW, didn't Michael audition for the same role that Luke Evans plays now in Hobbit?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Artertons-favourite-artist-display-time.html



> Londoner Chris Moon is a rising star on the contemporary art scene
> New exhibition focuses on abstract interpretations of Hollywood views
> Artist is a favourite of Michael Fassbender and Gemma Arterton
> 
> With Michael Fassbender, Gemma Arterton and Sir Paul McCartney among fans of his work, it's safe to say that artist Chris Moon has no shortage of celebrity
> followers.
> 
> Now the A-list favourite has turned his paintbrush on Hollywood for his third collection of paintings, A Splendid Isolation.
> 
> The works, which will go on display in London for the first time on Friday, include versions of some of LA's most iconic sights as well as haunting depictions of the desolate desert panoramas that surround Tinseltown.
> 
> Along with the pool at A-list favourite Chateau Marmont, Venice Beach, San Diego, Death Valley, and Las Vegas also get the Moon treatment, rendered lonely and haunting in his work.
> 
> The East London-born artist has made a name for himself thanks to his woozily abstract style of painting and deconstructed landscapes.
> 
> Described by Harper's Bazaar as 'a new art superstar', Moon, currently one of the UK's most important contemporary artists, was even favourably compared to Francis Bacon by AnOther magazine art critic Jean-Paul Pryor.
> 
> Yet despite the beauty of his work, Moon says the drawings of Arthur Conan-Doyle - created after he was sectioned - were an early inspiration.
> 
> Speaking to AnOther magazine, he explained: I think the drawings I had a book of were from his years in an asylum &#8211; these bizarre interactions between human form and insects.
> 
> 'My headspace was filled with this completely traditional form of painting infused with the completely surreal.'
> 
> While his own work has a surreal quality of its own, his delicately rendered Hollywood tableaux are far from bizarre, and rather than getting him sectioned, are more than likely to win him a few more A-list fans.
> 
> Michael Fassbender might just have to start paying more for his decor.


----------



## Artica

MightyMouse said:


> Michael has a favorite artist. It was his exposition he attended.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Artertons-favourite-artist-display-time.html
> 
> 
> 
> Michael with Luke Evans and with Chris Moon on pics below.
> 
> BTW, didn't Michael audition for the same roel that Luke Evans plays now in Hobbit?



What happened to this handsome devil? He looks basic as hell. 
He needs a nice long holiday in the sun and he needs to grow his hair out.


----------



## MightyMouse

LOL 

https://twitter.com/Miss_EBP/status/450044390325886976



> So this is what I look like just before I slap Michael Fassbender.


http://t.co/skOv70Q52S


----------



## MightyMouse

Jameson Empire Awards

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=40600



> BEST SUPPORTING ACTOR presented by The National Lottery
> 
> These two Supporting categories are new for this year, just because there's so much great work in supporting roles that we felt we were missing out. Celia Imrie, fresh back from shooting The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel 2 in India and wearing an utterly fabulous gold coat, is presenting this award  but to us, shell always be Fighter Pilot Bravo 5 in The Phantom Menace.
> 
> "Thanks Empire, because I'm hoping to be able to kiss one of these gorgeous nominees when they win," says Imrie.
> 
> The winner is... *Michael Fassbender, 12 Years A Slave*
> 
> Fassbender can't be here because he's working out of the country on something that requires a big ginger beard, but he sent his thanks. "You'll have to make do with snogging me, Celia," says Nesbitt.


----------



## mollie12

Somehow I doubt that he's out of the country...


----------



## Artica

mollie12 said:


> Somehow I doubt that he's out of the country...



That was my first thought too. Then again I remember him being at the market in Hackney on a Saturday and being at an event in New York the next day. I seriously want his Airmiles.


----------



## MightyMouse

He is probably still filming Macbeth in Scotland or somewhere.


----------



## karma70

Apparently there was a twitter-sighting of him in Montreal on friday:
https://twitter.com/coleenelst

I didn't belive it since it didn't seem to fit in his scedule, but maybe it's true. What work he is doing there is anybodys guess.

Macbeth wrapped on 27th march according to the DP on the film':
https://twitter.com/AdamArkapaw


----------



## MightyMouse

And he said himself that he is out of country when he accepted his award:


----------



## mollie12

It looks like he's in a recording studio in that video. 

Why is he wearing gloves?


----------



## Ms Kiah

He said it's to keep his prints off the shiny statue.


----------



## mollie12

He just had a pair of white gloves lying around?  That's unusual.


----------



## Artica

mollie12 said:


> He just had a pair of white gloves lying around?  That's unusual.



Those probably came with the statue, perhaps it still needs to be engraved. Seems weird to post an award to Canada, tho.

Perhaps he's in the studio to do some voice-over work.


----------



## MightyMouse

He said the gloves came with the statue.


----------



## mollie12

So if he doesn't make it back for this Graham Norton show taping, will we have people going bat**** again?


----------



## MightyMouse

He is already back in London.


----------



## Artica

I'm so jealous of the people that will be at the recording tomorrow evening. 
So close and yet so far.

Btw, it was gorgeous weather today in London. Dude must have have been 'sweating like a cornered nun' in those 2 coats.


----------



## Ms Kiah

He shaved!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Artica

Ms Kiah said:


> He shaved!!!!! Yay!!!!!



Bloody hell! I didn't even notice. 
Thank goodness beard is gone.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Ms Kiah said:


> He shaved!!!!! Yay!!!!!



Yay! He looks younger & cuter without his beard.


----------



## MightyMouse

They already started X-Men: DOFP promotion


----------



## BadAzzBish

Before I forget...Happy Birthday Fassy! U don't look a day over 47


----------



## Reborn

BadAzzBish said:


> Before I forget...Happy Birthday Fassy! U don't look a day over 47



Sad but true.....:giggles:
he has aged a lot recently.

Hope he had a wonderful day though


----------



## Artica

Happy Birthday Fassmeister!


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.tv3.ie/entertainment_article.php?locID=1.803.810&article=130784



> Hugh Jackman and Michael Fassbender danced around to 'Blurred Lines' in between takes for 'X-Men: Days of Future Past'.
> 
> The 45-year-old actor confessed his co-star was ''very taken'' to Robin Thicke's video where an unrated version shows models Emily Ratajkowski, Elle Evans and Jessi M'Bengue dancing in skin-colored G-strings.
> 
> Jackman told The Sun newspaper: ''Michael was particularly enamoured with the video to 'Blurred Lines'.
> 
> ''Which version? I think we all know what one ... he was very taken.''
> 
> Jackman reprises his role as Wolverine, while Fassbender plays Magneto, and in character they would ''strut about'' re-enacting the original footage.
> 
> He added: ''We'd strut about. I used to play the song in between takes on the 'X-Men' set. It was a lot of fun. Everyone would just go into character and we'd be strutting around. It was identical to the video but we'd be mutants.''
> 
> James McAvoy joined in on the fun too, and Jackman was particularly impressed with their vocal range.
> He continued: ''I didn't need to take the high bits. You'd be surprised what talented singers Michael and James are. They could get up there.''


----------



## mollie12

That's more than a little embarrassing.  I hope they didn't film it for DVD extras.

Also:  He couldn't be more straight and Hugh couldn't be more gay.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Embarrassing? Nah. I'd love to see that. They have such a great time together I think it'd be hysterical. I love silly Fassy.


----------



## Ms Kiah

http://michaelfassbenderonline.tumblr.com/

Sexy Mofo Fassy is back with a vengeance. Shaved, refreshed and ready to destroy a sweet shop at the IFTA awards today.


----------



## dunzo

Ms Kiah said:


> http://michaelfassbenderonline.tumblr.com/
> 
> Sexy Mofo Fassy is back with a vengeance. Shaved, refreshed and ready to destroy a sweet shop at the IFTA awards today.


I worried he had lost his mojo, but you're so right , he looks so damn sexy again !!


----------



## Blueberry12

Ms Kiah said:


> http://michaelfassbenderonline.tumblr.com/
> 
> Sexy Mofo Fassy is back with a vengeance. Shaved, refreshed and ready to destroy a sweet shop at the IFTA awards today.



He looks great!

There would be a law against goodlooking men wearing facial hair/dying their hair platinum blonde.


----------



## MightyMouse

They seem very excited.


----------



## MightyMouse

https://twitter.com/bizerkworks/status/452650609796476928



> Have come home with Michael Fassbender's lighter. #*IFTA2014*


http://t.co/QF4fpJSWrI


----------



## scaredsquirrel

Is that laying on her hair or a shag rug? Love it..


----------



## venus15

*Naomi Campbell proves she's still in top Shape as it emerges she is dating 12 Years A Slave hunk Michael Fassbender*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...12-Years-A-Slave-hunk-Michael-Fassbender.html


----------



## Allegory

All  the self esteem issues have returned in  I,2,.......


----------



## mollie12

Excuse me while I cackle for hours.  What the ****?


----------



## Darklady

Hahaha. I've just read the Mail online piece. I can't stop laughing. It must be just a brief encounter as the likes of Naomi only date billionaires.


----------



## Artica

Ms Kiah said:


> http://michaelfassbenderonline.tumblr.com/
> 
> *Sexy Mofo Fassy is back with a vengeance. Shaved, refreshed and ready to destroy a sweet shop at the IFTA awards today.*



That is funny as hell. I immediately heard 50 Cent's Candy Shop in my head.


----------



## Artica

venus15 said:


> *Naomi Campbell proves she's still in top Shape as it emerges she is dating 12 Years A Slave hunk Michael Fassbender*
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...12-Years-A-Slave-hunk-Michael-Fassbender.html



LOL! The original source of this story is The Sun. It must be true then. 
We'll find out soon enough when we see him with bruises on his face, due to flying phones.


----------



## lilly1973

I have a doubt: is he smoking again or he never stopped? cause it seems to me that at the time he was dating Nicole he stopped and then after their split he kept away from the cigarettes but I noticed that from time to time he appeared here and there with a cigarette in hand...


----------



## Ms Kiah

http://michaelfassyfastbender.tumblr.com

Fass Fass out with Mum & Dad in Dublin today.

He's looking _amazing_!


----------



## Blueberry12

http://youtu.be/fccdGBi9JUs


Aria about Fassy?


----------



## Allegory

The cray-cray(s) is out. Let the Hunger games begin. Naomi Campbell is not the chick but there is definitely one. Poor Naomi; hope she can duck the two freaks.


----------



## Artica

lilly1973 said:


> I have a doubt: is he smoking again or he never stopped? cause it seems to me that at the time he was dating Nicole he stopped and then after their split he kept away from the cigarettes but I noticed that from time to time he appeared here and there with a cigarette in hand...



I don't think he's ever stopped smoking, especially not for a woman. The man loves is cancer sticks too much.


----------



## Cherrasaki

BadAzzBish said:


> Before I forget...Happy Birthday Fassy! U don't look a day over 47



:giggles: He does look like he has aged a lot but he's looking a lot better now that he's clean shaven and looking all dapper again. He cleans up nicely especially at awards shows.


----------



## mollie12

Off the topic of Naomi. 

This is adoorable.  https://twitter.com/Jillnicole7/status/452841666102431745/photo/1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

As usual Michael K's take on it was.....classy...and had me giggling out loud 

http://dlisted.com/2014/04/06/naomi...g-her-*****y-bits-against-michael-fassbender/


----------



## Reborn

Hahahaha. This guy is a legend. 
Out of the frying pan and into the fire as they say.
(if the Naomi rumour is true of course)


----------



## Reborn

Free Spirit
As usual Michael K's take on it was.....classy...and had me giggling out loud 

http://dlisted.com/2014/04/06/naomi-...el-fassbender/ 


Yes that made me laugh too.
The comments were quite funny as well, esp when they go on to talk about hair tips and how weaves and hormones have ruined the hair of many others????
The weird bit was the mention of a dwarf porn star who looked like Gordon Ramsey who  was found dead in a badger Den - WTF? - talk about a tangent!

I do feel sorry for Naomi and her hair - it looks painful and embarrassing.

best comment on that article 
"I'd need that sucker double-bagged and saran wrapped, but yeah, I'd go for a ride"


----------



## mollie12

> Killarney Fassbender Watch Day 2. He called in to see the kids in Fossa National School, his old school. His mom makes him do it but still.



https://twitter.com/martynrosney/status/453160636961538048


----------



## mollie12

This comment on Celebitchy post is something I have no trouble believing, especially since it came right out of the blue:



> It was 2009 and I was covering the Cannes FF, we were invited to the Inglorious Bastards after party and there he was of course Fassy along the whole cast and director Quentin Tarantino. One of the best parties of the Festival, one of the jurors was Robin Wright freshly divorced from Penn and looking for fun. She hooked up with the, back then, not so famous Fassdong, they were seen dancing and drinking for most of the night , even if he was with a date, a black girl. The date suddenly was left alone. For the rest of the evening. Yes. He loves casual sex.



http://www.celebitchy.com/359077/mi..._kissed_canoodled_in_london/#comment-13932067


----------



## Allegory

As noted before in the quest to control a celebrity's life :


Stage one Denial 


Stage two Denial


Stage three Rage and Passive Aggression.


 *Note to self:


Be aware of your purchasing consumer power and use it wisely.
* 

*As noted there is no disrespect, name calling etc.*




Mr. Fassbender attended the Inglorious Bastard premiere in Germany with Ms. Maiko Spencer 
who is identified as Euro-Japanese.


Stage 1 and 2 has begun.


Noted.


Wait for Stage 3.


----------



## Artica

Allegory said:


> As noted before in the quest to control a celebrity's life :
> 
> 
> Stage one Denial
> 
> 
> Stage two Denial
> 
> 
> Stage three Rage and Passive Aggression.
> 
> 
> *Note to self:
> 
> 
> Be aware of your purchasing consumer power and use it wisely.
> *
> 
> *As noted there is no disrespect, name calling etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fassbender attended the Inglorious Bastard premiere in Germany with Ms. Maiko Spencer
> who is identified as Euro-Japanese.
> 
> 
> Stage 1 and 2 has begun.
> 
> 
> Noted.
> 
> 
> Wait for Stage 3.



He was actually there with Leasy Andrews aka ROC.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-216.html

But I'm not buying that he dumped her at a party for Robin Wright. He was living with her at the time in LA.


----------



## Artica

FreeSpirit71 said:


> As usual Michael K's take on it was.....classy...and had me giggling out loud
> 
> http://dlisted.com/2014/04/06/naomi...g-her-*****y-bits-against-michael-fassbender/



OMG!!! This man is a legend! This is pure genius.

"It was my understanding that Naomi Campbell&#8217;s snatch didn&#8217;t get out of bed for anything less than the $10,000 d!ck of a billionaire, but it appears that even the clickety-clackiest of gold digging can&#8217;t resist the siren sound of *Michael Fassbender&#8217;s trouser kraken*. According to The Sun (via The Daily Mail) Naomi has downgraded in the dollar department but upgraded in the d!ck department (_&#8220;Where might I find this wonderful department store you speak of?&#8221;_  &#8211; MK) because she might be hooking up with *The Hammaconda&#8217;s huskier  German cousin, Das A$$bender*, after the two were caught &#8220;canoodling&#8221;  (not my words, never my words):"-Michael K.


----------



## Allegory

Bingo!!


----------



## Allegory

"The first thing 1 must do is the knowledge. Look listen observe &respect the situation. When you know the ledge you won't fall off the edge."


RZA


----------



## Allegory

As noted on Page 356 on Purseforum there is a post from Venus 15 dated March 13, 2012 5.10pm on the premiere of 
Inglorious Bastards. I am disinterested in what allegedly happened. I knew it premiered after Leasi Andrews accused Mr.
Fassbender of abuse. So there. 



http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-352.html




img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/1640208d1331672962-michael-fassbender-wenn2426290.jpg


----------



## Artica

Allegory said:


> As noted on Page 356 on Purseforum there is a post from Venus 15 dated March 13, 2012 5.10pm on the premiere of
> Inglorious Bastards. I am disinterested in what allegedly happened. I knew it premiered after Leasi Andrews accused Mr.
> Fassbender of abuse. So there.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-352.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/1640208d1331672962-michael-fassbender-wenn2426290.jpg



That is not Maiko. That is Julie Dreyfus who had a part in IG. She was also in Kill Bill.

This is Maiko:
​


----------



## Allegory

To make proper decisions/opinions one has to have information that is RARE, TIMELY and FACTUAL. I do not expect that items in a gossip blog to achieve those criteria so I take everything that is posted with "a grain of salt". I rechecked the source and the individual is listed as Maiko Spencer. Here is another image of Ms. Spencer and Mr. Fassbender attending another function in Sydney Australia. An aside Ms. Andrews self-identify as American not AA, bi-racial nor black.


http://camewiththeframe.tumblr.com/post/6632685627/michael-then-took-himself-off-to-Sydney


----------



## Allegory

http://queeniestargazer.tumblr.com/post/30581194997/p-a-r-t-y-fassystyle


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Allegory said:


> As noted on Page 356 on Purseforum there is a post from Venus 15 dated March 13, 2012 5.10pm on the premiere of
> Inglorious Bastards. I am disinterested in what allegedly happened. I knew it premiered after Leasi Andrews accused Mr.
> Fassbender of abuse. *So there.*



So there? Really?  You were clearly in the wrong about the identity of this woman.


----------



## chicaloca

This thread is confusing. The original post says the Robin Wright/ Girlfriend dumping incident took place in Cannes. What does his date in Germany have to do with it?


----------



## MightyMouse

Allegory said:


> As noted on Page 356 on Purseforum there is a post from Venus 15 dated March 13, 2012 5.10pm on the premiere of
> Inglorious Bastards. I am disinterested in what allegedly happened. I knew it premiered after Leasi Andrews accused Mr.
> Fassbender of abuse. So there.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-352.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/1640208d1331672962-michael-fassbender-wenn2426290.jpg


 
IB premiered in 2009, accusation were in 2010. And like it was already pointed out, the woman on the photo is an actress Julie Dreyfus:

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0237838/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1

She played Francesca Mondino in IB.

Anyway,

http://www.independent.ie/entertain...ender-pops-in-to-his-old-school-30168168.html



> HIS visit was unannounced and low-key but Hollywood star Michael Fassbender was welcomed back with open arms at his old school.
> 
> The Oscar-nominated actor spent more than an hour at Fossa National School near Killarney, Co Kerry, where he chatted with the 240 pupils, and was in no hurry to leave despite his dad Josef's growing anxiety.
> 
> His mum Adele had dinner, roast duck, waiting at home that was going to be ruined if her son didn't get his skates on.
> 
> But what struck his young audience was how down to earth he was, happy to answer questions, pose for photographs and even sing a song.
> 
> "He was normal and you couldn't tell he was rich and famous," said Sean Myers (11), a sixth-class pupil.
> 
> Just before lunch, the children's teacher Ms Hallissey told them there was a special visitor and they all had to go to the hall to meet him.
> 
> "She told us to line up and when we heard it was Michael Fassbender we all got really excited and when he walked in we gave him a massive cheer," Anna Clifford (12) said.
> 
> Answering questions, the star revealed he did suffer from stage fright and that learning lines was difficult. To the delight of the pupils, the 37-year-old also revealed his favourite football team was Liverpool.
> 
> The only teacher who was absent on Monday was Michael's former teacher Linda O'Donoghue, who joked one of the positives of getting older was that she could boast that she taught Michael Fassbender.
> 
> Although she was disappointed to have missed the unexpected visit, Ms O'Donoghue had been part of an invited 'Late Late Show' audience for a pre-recorded interview with the actor.
> 
> Principal Pat Clifford said the actor had arrived without any warning. "It was all spontaneous. I didn't even know he was coming but it was better in a way because the kids weren't prepared or rehearsed.
> 
> "What was very obvious was his charisma and the time he gave the children," Mr Clifford added.
> 
> And just before he left, the 'Twelve Years a Slave' star sang The Beatles' 'Hey Jude', accompanied on piano by teacher Helen Moynihan.


----------



## Lilmix

Artica said:


> He was actually there with Leasy Andrews aka ROC.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-216.html
> 
> But I'm not buying that he dumped her at a party for Robin Wright. He was living with her at the time in LA.


Actually it was neither Leasi Andrews or Maiko Spencer that was with him on that night
It was a non-famous black lady

See link below

http://michaelfassbenderarchive.tum...n-wright-penn-dancing-with-michael-fassbender


----------



## MightyMouse

Lilmix said:


> Actually it was neither Leasi Andrews or Maiko Spencer that was with him on that night
> It was a non-famous black lady
> 
> See link below
> 
> http://michaelfassbenderarchive.tum...n-wright-penn-dancing-with-michael-fassbender


 
It looks to me that she was just dancing next to him, like a lot of other people, including Robin Wright.


----------



## Darklady

MightyMouse said:


> It looks to me that she was just dancing next to him, like a lot of other people, including Robin Wright.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that.


----------



## Reborn

Could be just a random lady I agree, but then again it does fit with the description the person gave to an T. All relevant people mentioned, Robin, Michael and unknown Black woman. What are the odds?? Leasi is definitely not in sight.
She (Black Chick) might have been trying to join in then given up at some point.


Quote:
It was 2009 and I was covering the Cannes FF, we were invited to the Inglorious Bastards after party and there he was of course Fassy along the whole cast and director Quentin Tarantino. One of the best parties of the Festival, one of the jurors was Robin Wright freshly divorced from Penn and looking for fun. She hooked up with the, back then, not so famous Fassdong, they were seen dancing and drinking for most of the night , even if he was with a date, a black girl. The date suddenly was left alone. For the rest of the evening. Yes. He loves casual sex.


----------



## Darklady

Well, it doesn't mean it was this particular black woman does it ?She could be anyone and not his date, . Maybe he didn't have a plus one for the night.  Since Michael seems to have a preference for women of colour (woc) any random woc in his vicinity people are willing to hook him up with.


----------



## Reborn

Fair point! That does happen to him a lot.


----------



## Ladybug09

Allegory said:


> To make proper decisions/opinions one has to have information that is RARE, TIMELY and FACTUAL. I do not expect that items in a gossip blog to achieve those criteria so I take everything that is posted with "a grain of salt". I rechecked the source and the individual is listed as Maiko Spencer. Here is another image of Ms. Spencer and Mr. Fassbender attending another function in Sydney Australia. An aside Ms. Andrews self-identify as American not AA, bi-racial nor black.
> 
> 
> http://camewiththeframe.tumblr.com/post/6632685627/michael-then-took-himself-off-to-Sydney



She Looks Asian to me.


----------



## Allegory

*Stage 3 begins*.
*I will sit this out. *




For the record I do not believe gossip blogs. I do not believe long essays about first hand accounts about casual meeting with celebrities, when these actually occur they are fleeing and random. If I was a celebrity and I keep seeing a random everywhere I go I will get a restraining order. 

Such reports of sightings are most false.
People in the industry cannot be as indiscreet as these items imply.


In any case he will get married and the then what..............
Will he have to have security for his family??






Nous devons cultiver notre propre jardin. Quand l'homme a été mis dans le jardin d'Eden, il a été mis là pour qu'il devrait fonctionner, ce qui prouve que l'homme n'est pas né pour se reposer.   
Voltaire


----------



## mollie12

This story is behind a paywall, but here's the opening:



> X-MEN hunk Michael Fassbender has locked himself away in a jungle in South America on an isolated 'journey of discovery' away from the hassles of everyday...



http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/5565275/Michael-Fassbender-on-trek-to-Peru.html


----------



## MightyMouse

Reborn said:


> Could be just a random lady I agree, but then again it does fit with the description the person gave to an T. All relevant people mentioned, Robin, Michael and unknown Black woman. What are the odds?? Leasi is definitely not in sight.
> She (Black Chick) might have been trying to join in then given up at some point.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> It was 2009 and I was covering the Cannes FF, we were invited to the Inglorious Bastards after party and there he was of course Fassy along the whole cast and director Quentin Tarantino. One of the best parties of the Festival, one of the jurors was Robin Wright freshly divorced from Penn and looking for fun. She hooked up with the, back then, not so famous Fassdong, they were seen dancing and drinking for most of the night , even if he was with a date, a black girl. The date suddenly was left alone. For the rest of the evening. Yes. He loves casual sex.


 
The black girl with him in that gossip snippet could be as well Leasi. I doubt that everybody knows her name and can recognize her immediately.


----------



## MightyMouse

mollie12 said:


> This story is behind a paywall, but here's the opening:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/5565275/Michael-Fassbender-on-trek-to-Peru.html


 
I wonder if maybe he is preparing for a role. But which one?



> X-MEN hunk *MICHAEL FASSBENDER *has locked himself away in a jungle in  South America on a &#8220;journey of discovery&#8221;.
> 
> We can reveal that Oscar-nominated Michael has gone to Peru and is going  native with locals.


----------



## mollie12

I wouldn't assume that it's preparation for a role.   Last year at this same time he travelled down to Buenos Aires for a couple weeks of vacation.  Maybe he just really likes South America?


----------



## Allie28

Didn't he say he'd be doing another bike trip with his Dad?  I think he even said it would be South America.  If I'm to take a guess, that would be it.  Or just a vacation.  Heaven knows he needs it.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yep, he was/is in Peru looking all gingery.








http://moviesandmischief.tumblr.com/post/82929079442


----------



## BagBerry13

First stills from _Macbeth_.

View attachment 2584367


View attachment 2584368


----------



## mollie12

A London photographer went on this radio show and shared Fassbender stories tonight: http://fubarradio.com/shows/girls-night-in-with-vikki-stone/

I may be an idiot, but I can't figure out if there's a downloadable version.


----------



## lilly1973

bagberry13 said:


> first stills from _macbeth_.
> 
> View attachment 2584367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584368


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## Allegory

Duly noted


----------



## Allegory

Note to self observe Stage 3 on JustJared - http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/06...odel-naomi-campbell/comment-page-25/#comments


----------



## Allegory

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/06...odel-naomi-campbell/comment-page-28/#comments with special emphasis on entry#718.


Stage 3 _ The revolution will not be televised.


----------



## chicaloca

Michael is a good enough actor but what is it about this dude merits 700 comments on Just Jared? Is it just a few obsessed fans or is there really that level of interest in his life?


----------



## mollie12

http://t.co/AYIA8sUUet

Behind the scenes of the Fassbender/McAvoy Details photoshoot.


----------



## Artica

Allegory said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/06...odel-naomi-campbell/comment-page-28/#comments with special emphasis on entry#718.
> 
> 
> Stage 3 _ The revolution will not be televised.



OMG!! That is beyond shocking. As if Michael needs those KKK morons to earn a living as an actor. JJ really needs to moderate the comments page. Bishes be cray cray!!


----------



## Artica

mollie12 said:


> http://t.co/AYIA8sUUet
> 
> Behind the scenes of the Fassbender/McAvoy Details photoshoot.



Nice video! McFassy are looking good.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Hey y'all 

Frank Premiere in Dublin :


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yes Lawd! Getting rid of that beard did wonders for my Fassy love.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2592159


----------



## mollie12

Jim Sheridan went to the premiere.  I would LOOOOVE it if he directed Michael at some point.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2593359
View attachment 2593361


View attachment 2593360


View attachment 2593362


View attachment 2593363
View attachment 2593364


View attachment 2593365
View attachment 2593366


View attachment 2593367
View attachment 2593368


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2593369
View attachment 2593370


View attachment 2593371


View attachment 2593372


View attachment 2593373
View attachment 2593374


View attachment 2593375


----------



## BadAzzBish

Can't post a link bc I'm on my mobile but Fassy lost his role in Genius to Jude Law. Its on Deadline.com (very reputable Hollywood site) Bleh...Jude Law is mediocre actor!


----------



## Reborn

BadAzzBish said:


> Can't post a link bc I'm on my mobile but Fassy lost his role in Genius to Jude Law. Its on Deadline.com (very reputable Hollywood site) Bleh...Jude Law is mediocre actor!


I thought it was more a case of Fassbender pulling out, for other script offers.


----------



## mollie12

Cat & Mutton sighting today. 

I think he's going to be on Jimmy Fallon on May 8, with Zoe Saldana as the other guess.  Ruh-roh.


----------



## Allegory

Artica said:


> OMG!! That is beyond shocking. As if Michael needs those KKK morons to earn a living as an actor. JJ really needs to moderate the comments page. Bishes be cray cray!!




*Epic Fail*. The real  Artica will never respond to the former posting #714 in that manner. The original poster was not inclined to talk about the self-entitled defaulters. She never responded to race.


The ugly comment was removed from JustJared  and the thrust of said  tread  has changed drastically from Page 30: evidence of less than 4 posters on that thread.  Denial is on again.


Note to other future readers/posters except the one only poster using  former and numerous monikers.


The material from the various boards have been corrupted similar to  a file with a virus rendering the material useless.


----------



## Allegory

"So, some dumb @$$ delusional poster named Allegory at purse forum thinkz s/he is starting some sort of revolution.  Yeah, maybe in her/his pants&#8230;LOL&#8230; . But, as a feeling, compassionate, caring, responsible, extremely polite, polished, classy, and vulnerable contributor to this JJ thread, I must say that it pi/sses the effn sheeite outta me for those crowing screaming banshees on purse forum to call certain posters here (not me) members of the KKK.  As everyone here knows, I normally don&#8217;t butt in to situations like this when it&#8217;s got nothing to do with me, especially since those dingbats over there couldn&#8217;t possibly know whether I went Greek in college much less whether I&#8217;m actually a guy or a girl in real life.  But, it makes no sense anyway.  Why single out that fraternity, Kappa Kappa Kappa (est at Dartmouth in 1842), and not SAE or ATO?  (Thought bubble over Lena&#8217;s head:  loved those guys&#8230;often [sic]&#8230;I mean&#8230;er..a lot..oh&#8230;whatever&#8230;I had a lot of fun with all those guys&#8230; Awww shi&#8230;..anyway&#8230;. good times&#8230;good times&#8230;sighs&#8230; &#8230;.)  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kappa_Kappa_Kappa 
 Its nonsensical&#8230; truly&#8230;  Or if they think the posters here belonging to KKK are girls, who here even said they went to college in Indiana?  That&#8217;s the only place I found the philanthropic sorority named tri-kaps, or Kappa Kappa Kappa&#8230; I just Googled it&#8230;.I don&#8217;t recall anyone saying in any prior posts in this thread that they went to college in Indiana or belonged to a philanthropic sorority at an Indiana college, do any of you????  Lena scrunches eyebrows, and scratches head&#8230;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tri_Kappa
It&#8217;s so outta left field, it&#8217;s mind numbing&#8230;.why pick on charitable girls doing good in the world like the KKKs or tri kaps?  Very low&#8230;
I get that the Fasszombies at purse forum are very thirsty, but maybe they should lay off the sauce for a while.  Or maybe the moderators need to hire S1m0ne  from Fassobssessed Fassnutterbutter, and before letting anyone in to post at that venue, they need to let her &#8220;Pink Floyd esque psychopathic wife of the school teacher&#8221; personality loose on the posters  to search all of their purses  to make sure no one is trying to smuggle in vodka in their Final net hairspray bottles (like all of us girls used to do in high school when we went to big arena concerts back in the day)..It&#8217;s just a friendly Switzerland non revolution sort of suggestion.  LOL . Just my opinion as someone without a dog in this fight&#8230;"






Response to Lena/whichever. I did not read the crap. This is not a confrontation but a nudge to the real fans of cinema will might be interested in discussing Mr. Fassbender career like I was and got bogged with the freaks. Everybody's left except one or two. I am just saving future readers the time going through inarticulate sludge and muck. *One important note your daddy does not own the* *internet*.
I am happy with knowledge I gained when I read some of your  earlier posts that I can safely surmise you will never know true happiness and that is enough for me. 


I do not have tolerance for cowardly cyber-bullies.


Peace out .


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hi all, first time poster here. Had to find a place where Michael isn't bashed and skewered. Im a fan of his and wanna be around ppl who are true fans too


----------



## MightyMouse

FassbenderLover said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. Had to find a place where Michael isn't bashed and skewered. Im a fan of his and wanna be around ppl who are true fans too


 
Hi! Welcome.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Thank u so much. I like it here, The site, very professional


----------



## Artica

FassbenderLover said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. Had to find a place where Michael isn't bashed and skewered. Im a fan of his and wanna be around ppl who are true fans too



Welcome! You have come to the right place! We are all fans of the man's work here. 


Did Fassy dodge a bullet here? 


         Relativity Media and The Weinstein Co. are officially pushing back the release of the *Natalie Portman* Western _Jane Got a Gun_ from Aug. 29 to Feb. 20, 2015.

*STORY: Relativity Pushes Back 'Jane Got a Gun,' Dates 'November Man' *
_Jane Got a Gun, _which co-stars *Noah Emmerich*, *Ewan McGregor* and *Joel Edgerton*, made headlines as filming began when director* Lynne Ramsay *dropped out and the project underwent numerous cast changes as *Michael Fassbender* left, and *Jude Law* and *Bradley Cooper* both joined the project and subsequently dropped out.


 Edgerton took over the role vacated by Fassbender, while McGregor took on the villain character Law and Cooper were hired to play.
 Relativity and TWC teamed up to handle U.S. distribution for the Western, which was directed by *Gavin O'Connor.*


----------



## Reborn

Gabriel Byrne, Colin Farrell, Domhnall Gleeson, Michael Fassbender and Cillain Murphy are going to be in the same film, good Lord... I am unable to cope for a hot second!!!!
This is like St Paddy's day and Christmas rolled into one times 10 

if they chuck Jamie Dornan in there then I don't think I would know what to do with myself. 

http://www.slashfilm.com/casting-bi...pert-hong-sangsoo-mystery-project-roswell-fm/

#IrishHotties


----------



## Reborn

Hi there and welcome also!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Thanks guys


----------



## MightyMouse

Reborn said:


> Gabriel Byrne, Colin Farrell, Domhnall Gleeson, Michael Fassbender and Cillain Murphy are going to be in the same film, good Lord... I am unable to cope for a hot second!!!!
> This is like St Paddy's day and Christmas rolled into one times 10
> 
> if they chuck Jamie Dornan in there then I don't think I would know what to do with myself.
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/casting-bi...pert-hong-sangsoo-mystery-project-roswell-fm/
> 
> #IrishHotties


 
I'm not sure if that movie is still going to happen. The news is 3 years old and I remember that I first heard about that project about 4-5 years ago. It seems they are struggling with financing. 
But who knows, maybe now, when the Fass' star is rising (and Domhnall's as well), something will happen.

Song from Frank, Michael is singing:

https://soundcloud.com/frankfilm/frank-i-love-you-all


----------



## MightyMouse

Interview about Frank with Mark Kermode and Simon Mayo


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hhlpJIDxkdk


Lord have mercy Im even more in love smh d@mn u Michael, marry me please


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BadAzzBish

BagBerry13 said:


>




Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see the full episode. They all have great chemistry!


----------



## Singra

The full episode is on youtube...


----------



## BadAzzBish

Singra said:


> The full episode is on youtube...




Yeah! Thanks!  :thumbup:


----------



## FassbenderLover

Isnt there minutes that were cut from the show? Wasn't Michael,s former school teacher there? I know it problably was long but why cut it? Wanna see everything


----------



## Avril

FassbenderLover said:


> Isnt there minutes that were cut from the show? Wasn't Michael,s former school teacher there? I know it problably was long but why cut it? Wanna see everything



His former school teacher was not there.


----------



## Artica

FassbenderLover said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hhlpJIDxkdk
> 
> 
> Lord have mercy Im even more in love smh d@mn u Michael, marry me please



I must be the only one who's not feeling this video. It just seems so fake to me, after other celebs did that before on the GN show. The high-fiving afterwards just makes me side eye them even more.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Artica what I would love to see is them dancing on set in costume.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Avril said:


> His former school teacher was not there.




Hmm ok thanx, must be another program Im getting mixed up


----------



## mollie12

> I must be the only one who's not feeling this video. It just seems so fake to me, after other celebs did that before on the GN show. The high-fiving afterwards just makes me side eye them even more.



I don't like the dancing bit either.  The rest of the show is very spontaneous and fun, though.  MF's  quite obviously far less comfortable than McAvoy (cheeky, dirty) and Jackman (the smooth entertainer) on these talk shows.  He's more funny in one-on-one non-audience interviews.He's definitely more awkwardly charming here, but he does have great chemistry with the other two actors.  The recurring call-backs to his love for Africa by Toto is kind of endearing.  And it kind of warmed my heart to see how enthusiastic Jackman was about Frank and gung-ho for a future Fassbender musical.  

McAvoy does get top honors for how game and quick-witted he is.

ETA:   A number of Hackney sightings today, ending with a sighting at Shoreditch House: https://twitter.com/JohannaKam/status/463061347543302144

She doesn't seem sure that it's him, but I'd recognize those arms and that profile anywhere.


----------



## Artica

mollie12 said:


> I don't like the dancing bit either.  The rest of the show is very spontaneous and fun, though.  MF's  quite obviously far less comfortable than McAvoy (cheeky, dirty) and Jackman (the smooth entertainer) on these talk shows.  He's more funny in one-on-one non-audience interviews.He's definitely more awkwardly charming here, but he does have great chemistry with the other two actors.  The recurring call-backs to his love for Africa by Toto is kind of endearing.  And it kind of warmed my heart to see how enthusiastic Jackman was about Frank and gung-ho for a future Fassbender musical.
> 
> McAvoy does get top honors for how game and quick-witted he is.
> 
> ETA:   A number of Hackney sightings today, ending with a sighting at Shoreditch House: https://twitter.com/JohannaKam/status/463061347543302144
> 
> She doesn't seem sure that it's him, but I'd recognize those arms and that profile anywhere.



He was spotted on the market yesterday as well. It was a bank holiday weekend and for once the weather was gorgeous. 

I need to watch the full video before it disappears.


----------



## Artica

FassbenderLover said:


> Artica what I would love to see is them dancing on set in costume.



Perhaps it'll be on the extras of the DVD/BlueRay.


----------



## Singra

mollie12 said:


> I don't like the dancing bit either.



Me three.

I found the dance bit cringeworthy... but I've been finding a lot of the organised bits on Graham Norton have been sucking of late... Not that I didn't enjoy the rest of the  Fassbender, Jackman, Mcavoy threesome. 

Fassbender was better on this episode of GN, his last appearance wasn't a great episode... although who could be good with a drunk Mark Wahlberg. 





mollie12 said:


> The rest of the show is very spontaneous and fun, though.  MF's  quite obviously far less comfortable than McAvoy (cheeky, dirty) and Jackman (the smooth entertainer) on these talk shows.  He's more funny in one-on-one non-audience interviews.He's definitely more awkwardly charming here, but he does have great chemistry with the other two actors.  The recurring call-backs to his love for Africa by Toto is kind of endearing.  And it kind of warmed my heart to see how enthusiastic Jackman was about Frank and gung-ho for a future Fassbender musical.
> 
> McAvoy does get top honors for how game and quick-witted he is.



^ Nice breakdown of the episode...


----------



## MightyMouse

http://movies.uk.msn.com/features/x...ender-and-patrick-stewart-a-question-on-skype



> To celebrate the upcoming release of X-Men: Days of Future Past, we're hunting for the biggest fans to record a question on Skype for a very A-list ensemble, namely James McAvoy, Ian McKellen, Michael Fassbender and Patrick Stewart.
> 
> You'll need to stand out from the crowd by recording an original and fun video question for the cast - especially seeing as we've lined-up the past and future Magneto and Professor Xavier's for you!
> 
> We'll only be picking the most original video questions to show to the amazing foursome we will be interviewing and they'll be_ lots _of competition, so get your thinking caps on!
> 
> To apply, all you need to do is add* msn.movies *on Skype and then record your question using the video messaging tool (see more detailed instructions here).
> 
> *
> You'll have to get your video question recorded and sent to us via the video messaging tool on Skype before 12pm on Thursday 8th May 2014.
> 
> *


----------



## MightyMouse

Interview about Frank


----------



## mollie12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMrery0zPVw#!


I watched this clip from Frank and I am SO SO IN. 

Any UK posters planning on seeing it this weekend?


----------



## FassbenderLover

MightyMouse said:


> Interview about Frank





Hes so gorgeous, love his eyes, his voice. Sooo sexxxyyy


----------



## Artica

mollie12 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMrery0zPVw#!
> 
> 
> I watched this clip from Frank and I am SO SO IN.
> 
> Any UK posters planning on seeing it this weekend?



Yes, I'm defo watching it tomorrow. I wasn't a fan of the TV show, but I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Artica

Artica said:


> Yes, I'm defo watching it tomorrow. I wasn't a fan of the TV show, but I'm really looking forward to it.



I watched Frank today and I still haven't recovered from the WTF?? levels of the film. Similar to Locke, you'll either love it or hate it. I loved the latter, but I wasn't impressed by the former. Sure, it has some funny and touching moments and Michael has a nice singing voice, but I don't need to see the film again.


----------



## MightyMouse

He was seen today in NY, leaving his hotel.


----------



## FassbenderLover

MightyMouse said:


> He was seen today in NY, leaving his hotel.




Mr yummyyy, going to the XMen DOFP press no doubt.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2611032


View attachment 2611033
View attachment 2611034


----------



## MightyMouse

Jimmy Fallon show video

http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/segments/5671


----------



## MightyMouse

X-Men: DOFP press conference


----------



## CaribbeanChick

Hi! I'm new here but I've been lurking for a while. Gotta say ladies, you feed my Fassy obsession!


----------



## FassbenderLover

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 2611032
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611033
> View attachment 2611034




OOOOOO Sexxinessss -swoons-


----------



## FassbenderLover

CaribbeanChick said:


> Hi! I'm new here but I've been lurking for a while. Gotta say ladies, you feed my Fassy obsession!




Hi and welcome


----------



## mollie12

He look super skinny.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I don't know what he did or who he did or what he's doing or who he's doing but he needs to keep doing it. He brought the sexy allllllllll the way back. 

My Fassy lust cannot be contained right now.


----------



## CaribbeanChick

FassbenderLover said:


> Hi and welcome


Thanks! Have you seen the pics from the X-Men premiere?  SEXY!


----------



## FassbenderLover

CaribbeanChick said:


> Thanks! Have you seen the pics from the X-Men premiere?  SEXY!






I watched the live streaming. When he showed up, Lord have mercy. He is my obsession to the max. I love this man


----------



## CaribbeanChick

FassbenderLover said:


> I watched the live streaming. When he showed up, Lord have mercy. He is my obsession to the max. I love this man


I watched it too. The female interviewer was full on fangirling! LOL  Kudos to her for keeping her composure. I would have probably been arrested for public indecency!


----------



## FassbenderLover

CaribbeanChick said:


> I watched it too. The female interviewer was full on fangirling! LOL  Kudos to her for keeping her composure. I would have probably been arrested for public indecency!




LOL me worse


----------



## FassbenderLover

Any news on Michael? What is he up to?


----------



## BagBerry13

At the premiere in London.

View attachment 2613570
View attachment 2613571


View attachment 2613572


View attachment 2613573


View attachment 2613575


View attachment 2613576


View attachment 2613577
View attachment 2613578


View attachment 2613579
View attachment 2613580


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2613581


View attachment 2613582


----------



## mollie12

I like that suit better than the one from Saturday.  And the shoes are great.


----------



## FassbenderLover

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 2613581
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613582




YUMMMYYYYY Omg Id so lick the raindrops off of Michael -swoons-. Be still my heart, be still calm down. Thanx so much for these...Btw why was James looking so upset lol, raining or what


----------



## FassbenderLover

Saw other pics on facebook and James was looking a bit upset, even with Michael's arm around him. Maybe he was tired or it was raining, but he wasn't smiling like usual. He looks great tho, as do Michael


----------



## MightyMouse

It's probably just those pictures. I've watched the live stream and he didn't look upset IMO.

Maybe he started feeling cold, it was really raining.

Audio from the NYC press conference.


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## Reborn

I think James was fine, see the pics with his wife, they look lovely together, really enjoying the moment. Apparently it was quite cold in London yesterday.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nder-moment-attend-X-Men-premiere-London.html

Does anyone know where they are heading next on the tour (McAvoy and Fassbender)?


----------



## mollie12

> Does anyone know where they are heading next on the tour (McAvoy and Fassbender)?



As I type this, Fassbender is doing press on the red carpet of the Moscow premiere.  I think McAvoy is going to Brazil.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ok so I wanna know, why wont the cast come to Florida? Miami or Ft Lauderdale. Its always LA or NY. If Michael would come to Florida hell yeah Id go see him


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-fassbender-talks-light-between-703888


*



Michael Fassbender is in negotiations to star in The Light Between Oceans, DreamWorks' adaptation of the M.L. Stedman novel.

Derek Cianfrance, who last directed the Ryan Gosling drama The Place Beyond the Pines, is directing the drama. The Light Between Oceans is set on an island off the coast of Western Australia after World War I.

A lighthouse keeper and his wife find a 2-month-old girl and a dead body in a rowboat and decide to raise the baby as their own. But what seems like a blessing soon turns tragic, as morality and love are tested.

A shoot in Australia is being eyed.

Heyday Films' David Heyman and Jeffrey Clifford are producing.

Fassbender, repped by CAA, Sloane Offer and UK's Troika, next stars as Magneto in X-Men: Days of Future Past, which is getting rave reviews.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## MightyMouse

Answering questions from fans.

http://movies.uk.msn.com/trailers-and-clips/?VideoID=2t6t1k7q


----------



## FassbenderLover

Thanx MightyMouse for posting. Love the interview. Great men, slow motion face was adorable lol. Michael sexy as ever


----------



## CaribbeanChick

Apparently, his performance in Macbeth is great. As if we would expect something less than extraordinary from him. 

https://twitter.com/AndreasWiseman/status/466991547092041730

&#8207;@AndreasWiseman May 13 
'Is this an Oscar I see before me?' #MichaelFassbender will get at least a nom for #Macbeth. Sizzling in footage I just saw. #Cannes2014 

Murtada &#8207;@ME_Says May 13 
@AndreasWiseman and Cotillard. ? 

Andreas Wiseman &#8207;@AndreasWiseman 10m 
@ME_Says Also looked strong. Didn't hear enough of the accent to know how it will pan out. But Fassbender was lightning


----------



## MightyMouse

Michael fishing on some Russian talk show?


----------



## MightyMouse

Details interview with Michael and James.

http://www.details.com/celebrities-...es-mcavoy-interview-x-men-days-of-future-past


----------



## Reborn

MightyMouse said:


> Details interview with Michael and James.
> 
> http://www.details.com/celebrities-...es-mcavoy-interview-x-men-days-of-future-past


Great Article - Thanks for posting!!


----------



## MightyMouse

News from Cannes

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/c...ils-michael-fassbender-in-macbeth-1201183473/



> The Weinstein Co. unveiled its upcoming slate at a market presentation in the Cannes Majestic Hotel on Friday afternoon, with COO David Glasser introducing Harvey Weinstein. _Variety_ attended and graded some of the best  and worst  trailers that debuted. Many of these films dont have release dates yet, though the more Oscar-friendly fare will likely open before the end of the year.
> 
> *Macbeth:* Michael Fassbender gave the best trailer performance of the bunch as the future king of Scotland, in what looks like his most scenery-chewing (in a good way) role yet. As Jada Yuan at Vulture noted, the story looks like the Shakespeare tragedy told through the lens of Braveheart (but again, in a good way). My one quibble: Marion Cotillard is barely seen as Lady Macbeth.
> 
> Grade: B+.


----------



## Artica

MightyMouse said:


> Details interview with Michael and James.
> 
> http://www.details.com/celebrities-...es-mcavoy-interview-x-men-days-of-future-past



What a fun read. Many thanks!!


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/ir...X-Men-and-what-the-year-will-hold-VIDEOS.html



> Actors are a dime a dozen, but leading men are harder to find.  Thats because theres more to the job than having brooding good looks or a  tuxedo-ready figure. Talent and smarts also enter the equation, but so too does  sensitivity and charm.
> 
> Irelands Michael  Fassbender has quietly become the leading man of his generation because he  has all of these in spades. His strong German features are softened by a laid  back Irish attitude to life and other people.
> 
> His intensity is modified by his dont be talking to me ready laugh. You can hear his Kerry accent, too. Its soft and a bit well traveled, but its undeniably there.
> 
> Next week Fassbender, 37, stars in one of the biggest blockbusters of the year, the highly anticipated  "X-Men: Days of Future Past." Its a multi-million dollar spectacle that is  certain to break the box office when it opens nationwide on May 23.
> 
> The "X-Men" franchise is a hit because its so relatable, Fassbender tells the Irish Voice.
> 
> I think thats what makes it such a huge hit all over the world. That idea of being ostracized for being different, for feeling like a misfit or living on the fringes of society. Whether its down to skin color, religion, sexual orientation, its obviously something people can relate to.
> 
> The new film deals with the persecution of minorities in a way that fellow actor Sir Ian McKellen, who plays the older version of Fassbenders character Magneto, couldnt miss.
> 
> When Bryan Singer (the "X-Men" director) asked me to be in these films he sold it to me on just this point, says McKellen. As a gay man you can identify with mutants  people who have talents but are despised by society as theyre different
> 
> Fassbender takes a similar view. Its the fact that the X-Men stand out like sore thumbs wherever they go that makes them so relatable.
> Growing up half German in Kerry may have taught him a thing or two about that.
> 
> All my closest friends from school were half-Italian, or half-Canadian. My best friend Emerson is from San Diego. Hes this half-Irish and half-American guy who ended up living in Killarney, says Fassbender.
> 
> My fiend Peter is half-German, half-Irish. Its funny. I guess it's people who come from a similar circumstance, maybe they gel together.
> 
> It might be the part of the reason hes an actor too, because he learned early on how to relate to people in different ways.
> 
> Very possible. I just know the very first time I went to an acting and drama class I felt very comfortable. I felt really at ease in the realm and I felt there was a clear expression for me there.
> 
> "X-Men: Days of Future Past" is a mutant film, but theres very human qualities displayed in these comic books," he says.
> 
> For example, how we have this problem as humans with things that are different, destroying things that we fear. I think thats at the core of the 'X-Men' comic books and thats what draws people to it from Japan to Peru to Ireland or wherever it may be.
> 
> There are moments in the new film when Fassbenders character is so bad-*** onscreen that the audience literally cheers. He appears at one point wearing a Trilby hat and black wrap-around 1970s sunglasses. That led to whoops of delight from the audience.
> 
> Fassbender spells cool, obviously. But his favorite scene in the new film belongs to actor Evan Peters who plays the speed of light character Quicksilver. All Fassbender has to do in the scene is stand stock-still.
> 
> That was my favorite scene in the film. I loved the introduction of that character and Evan is wonderful as Quicksilver. Its my boy, its my son. Look at him go, Fassbender says.
> 
> In my favorite scene I am literally doing nothing. Theres a lesson to be learned there.
> 
> Its one of the many gee-whiz moments in the film that seem crafted to make you feel like youre 12 years old again. Another is when Fassbenders Magneto lifts a baseball stadium with his mutant powers.
> 
> Oh yeah, the stadium. Lifting it up? It took a little bit of practice that. It took a couple of takes if Im honest. We didnt get that in the first one, Fassbender laughs.
> 
> At the press conference his affection for his banner name co-stars is obvious. This is genuinely the nicest bunch of people, he says.
> 
> Hugh (Jackman) is a massive movie star and the most generous presence on set, the most generous actor. He leads by example. Then you have legends like Sir Patrick (Stewart) and Sir Ian (McKellen). Ellen (Page) is hilarious as well. They came together and worked as an ensemble and it was a privilege to work with them.
> 
> Many actors enjoy talking about themselves; Fassbender clearly prefers to compliment others. Its probably the Irish in him.
> 
> He left Killarney, Co. Kerry when he was 19 and has lived in London for nearly two decades. But home is still Ireland, he says.
> 
> "Frank," his forthcoming film with Irish director Lenny Abrahamson, is a quirky fictional telling of the life of the very real cult music figure Frank Sidebottom. Its a risky independent feature the like of which many other Hollywood actors at his level might have shied away from. It also requires Fassbender to sing in a rock and roll band. Was he nervous?
> 
> No I loved it. Music has always been such an important part of my life, he says.
> 
> Luckily my parents always encouraged my sister Catherine and myself to play music. Whenever I am doing acting, the rhythm of the piece is always important.
> 
> So to actually have the chance to do a musical, which I think 'Frank' kind of is, was great. I got to live out so many fantasies in my own head. They actually let me do it.
> 
> The film has already been a major hit with critics, who love its weirdness and Fassbenders remarkable performance. Next on his slate is the sequel to Ridley Scotts "Prometheus." Before that hell star in Shakespeares "Macbeth." How did he feel about tackling such an iconic role?
> 
> It was scary, you know? he confesses. I was trying to fill some pretty big boots (Orson Welles, for example). The subject matter and it being Shakespeare meant taking on the challenge of that too. But I loved it.
> 
> The schedule was pretty grueling he says, with the weather in the Isle of Skye at the beginning of February this year being pretty brutal.
> 
> But I loved working with Australian director Justine Kurzul and Marion Cotillard and Paddy Considine (who starred in Jim Sheridans "In America"). Ive been a fan of Paddy for so long, so to do some work with him was great, Fassbender says.
> 
> The weather conditions were nuts. It was four weeks straight of horizontal rain. Luckily I was well equipped for it having grown up in the west coast. Any rain thats going to hit Ireland dumps down there!


----------



## MightyMouse

Michael and James interviewing Ian McKellen and Patrick Stewart. It seems like a part of a longer interview:

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/video/patrick-stewart-ian-mckellen-explain-155037877.html


----------



## BagBerry13

In Moscow.

View attachment 2619625


View attachment 2619626
View attachment 2619628


View attachment 2619627


View attachment 2619629


View attachment 2619630
View attachment 2619631


View attachment 2619632


View attachment 2619633


----------



## Singra

Those photos are funny... who are the two suits trailing/with him?... bodyguards? Assistants? Russian mafia?


----------



## Solemony

The sleek suit and the sunglasses looks like he's an agent from a very secretive underground agency.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Aww I love the pics. Hell I wish I were with him. Hes looking sexy


----------



## Allegory

"Yo petticoat ah sho"  -  Deliberate use of language.


----------



## mollie12

He met up with Zoe Kravitz last week in NYC two days before the premiere.  A fashion blog covered the event and wondered if they were back on.

But considering that they were photographed chatting at the Indy Spirits in March and she went to The Counselor screening in NYC that he hosted back in October, I'm guessing that they might casually hook up whenever he's in the US.


----------



## chicaloca

mollie12 said:


> He met up with Zoe Kravitz last week in NYC two days before the premiere.  A fashion blog covered the event and wondered if they were back on.
> 
> But considering that they were photographed chatting at the Indy Spirits in March and she went to The Counselor screening in NYC that he hosted back in October, I'm guessing that they might casually hook up whenever he's in the US.




Zoe is dating tennis player Boris Becker's son Noah. There were pics of them on Just Jared only this past Friday.


----------



## mollie12

> Zoe is dating tennis player Boris Becker's son Noah. There were pics of them on Just Jared only this past Friday.



I've seen those.  Doesn't negate my speculation.  Zoe doesn't seem like the type to be exclusive.  Her bouncing between Michael and the Gossip Girl kid kind of proved that.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Shoot I wish Michael would come hook up with me, Im available


----------



## Ms Kiah

It's been a Fassypalooza. I'm spoiled. My Ginger Shark is looking good. I don't care who he's with as long as it's not some crazy famewhore.

I hated that beard in real life but in the MacBeth poster he looks incredible. 



> Sarah Paulson:
> 
> _Michael Fassbender is a man. He just looks at you, and you want to take your clothes off. Let me just say this &#8212; once he kissed me on the mouth to say hello, and I almost fainted_


 
I hate to always reduce him to my sexual plaything but the man just does something to me.


----------



## gemini582

^ it's pretty impressive when you can make a lesbian want to drop her panties.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gemini582 said:


> ^ it's pretty impressive when you can make a lesbian want to drop her panties.





LOL ikr, that man has some serious powers smh Lord help womankind


----------



## MightyMouse

gemini582 said:


> ^ it's pretty impressive when you can make a lesbian want to drop her panties.


 
There are some rumours that she is bisexual, but I don't know. I don't follow news or gossips about her. Good actress though.

Funny video with Michael and James doing impressions of Patrick and Ian, but this time in their presence.


----------



## FassbenderLover

MightyMouse said:


> There are some rumours that she is bisexual, but I don't know. I don't follow news or gossips about her. Good actress though.
> 
> Funny video with Michael and James doing impressions of Patrick and Ian, but this time in their presence.





Omg I love this video, such adorable men I was cracking up. Michael is just ugh, my Lord my Lord


----------



## Allegory

For those of you who are genuinely interested in movies go to tumblr at the indicated link 




http://almost-kael.com/post/86303721579/im-still-here-bryan-singers-x-men-days-of-future


*I am still Here: Bryan's Singer X-men.*




*REVIEW* - Every single superheroes movie that comes out nowadays has flaws; especially Marvel&#8217;s. They can annoy me or let me down, but none of them bore me as the _X-Men_ do.  

  There&#8217;s no denying that *X-Men: Days of Future Past* looked crazy exciting however, the final result doesn&#8217;t allow me to say that a miracle happened: *Bryan Singer*'s new _X-Men_ is as boring as the previous ones. *Spoilers* 
When *X-Men: First Class *came out in 2011, years after the awful _X-Men 3_ directed by *Brett Ratner*, it gave the franchise some panache. Although I did think *Matthew Vaughn*'s film dragged on for too long, I recognized that it had a lot of, well, class. The _mise en scène_, the settings, the general atmosphere were classy, matching the high-level sophistication of the main actors (*Michael Fassbender*, *James McAvoy* and *Kevin Bacon*). It sure was a nice change from the indelicate style of Brett Ratner.  
 The announcement that Bryan Singer -who directed *X-Men 1* and* 2*- would be at the commands of_ Days of Future Past_ pleased a lot of people, for reasons that escaped me (I guess it&#8217;s automatic to cheer when the  first director of a saga comes back to it), until I saw the trailer. I should have known better&#8230;  
Starting off after the events of X_-Men: First Class_ (it&#8217;s the least we can say), _Days of Future Past_'s plot was undeniably engaging. Wolverine (*Hugh Jackman*) is sent back to the 70&#8217;s to prevent Mystique (*Jennifer Lawrence*) from being captured after killing Bolivar Task (*Peter Dinklage*), a scientist who created robots (the Sentinels) which can spot mutants. If Wolverine can&#8217;t save her, then the followers of Task will give the Sentinels her ability of changing appearances, allowing them to adapt to every mutant attacks which will lead to their extinction.   
 In short,_ Days of Future Past_ promised to be hella dramatic. Not only because the mutants we came to know through all the _X-Men_ movies (*Ellen Page*, *Shawn Ashmore*, *Halle Berry*&#8230 were this time truly facing imminent obliteration, but also because saving soldat Mystique implied for Magneto (Fassbender), Professor Xavier (James McCavoy) and Mystique to kiss and make up. Wolverine basically travels back in time to patch them up together, which won&#8217;t be easy: Xavier is a junkie mess with abandonment issues; Magneto is in jail for something he didn&#8217;t do and Mystique&#8217;s crusade against Task is fueled by rage and revenge.   
 Bryan Singer really had a lot to play with and orchestrate, action-wise and characters-wise. Unfortunately, by the end of the movie, I couldn&#8217;t help but feel that he had nothing to do with the good aspects of _Days of Future Past_ (for which the actors are responsible), and everything to do with its soporific pace.  
 I&#8217;ll start on the bad stuff with the budget-look of _Days of Future Past_. If _First Class_ hadn&#8217;t happened maybe I wouldn&#8217;t have noticed it that much but it did. I know _X-Men_ is a comics, and I&#8217;m usually not one to ***** about the fake, plastic aspect of superheroes movie. Nevertheless, I feel Bryan Singer&#8217;s idea of the _X-Men_ just doesn&#8217;t fit with the natural elegance of the film&#8217;s cast.  
 Indeed, it seems to me that *Ian McKellen*, *Patrick Stewart*, Lawrence, Jackman but most particularly Fassbender and McCavoy didn&#8217;t need Singer to do a great job. I don&#8217;t dare to imagine what the movie would have been without the excellent actors it features (special bravo to new-comer *Evan Peters*). Bryan Singer is the weakest link of _Days of Future Past_, his directing having failed to create the tension the plot deserved. Singer didn&#8217;t exploit to the maximum the drama between Mystique, Magneto and Xavier, always somehow breaking the arising tension. If I didn&#8217;t completely fall asleep it was thanks to the charisma of Fassbender and McAvoy and how well they respond to each other.  
  They brought real intensity -although briefly because of Singer&#8217;s editing and _mise en scène_- to an uneventful movie. _Days of Future Past_ is not boring because the disappointing action scenes but because of Bryan Singer&#8217;s try-hard attempt to be &#8220;in&#8221; again, to prove that he and his vision of _X-Men_ aren&#8217;t a thing of the past.  
  The fact that he gave himself a small part in the film of a guy shooting the battle between Magneto and the Beast (*Nicholas Hoult*) speaks volume: Bryan Singer is a part of the _X-Men_'s history and he wants us to not forget it. Maybe I would have seen you Bryan if you had been at the service of your film and of your actors, instead of yours.  
 Photo credit: DR 



4 hours ago 


#X-Men 
#Days of future past 
#Michael Fassbender 
#Jennifer Lawrence 
#Nicholas Hoult 
#Hugh Jackman 
#Wolverine 
#Magneto 
#Professor Xavier 
#Bryan Singer 
#Marvel 
#Omar Sy 
#Evan Peters 
#Halle Berry 
#Mystique 
#Anna Paquin 
#Peter Dinklage 
#James McAvoy


----------



## FassbenderLover

Looking for an interview, found this instead
http://t.co/njl2qNsREI


----------



## Allegory

For neophytes who are trying to have film and movie appreciation: I have been blessed to be acquainted with Mr. Brian Linehan interviews ;  whom made a career out of his love of movies. There are two prominent notables, the art of conversation and discussion of the craft. It is purely art for art sake.  There was no ****ing gossip, stalking nor madness. It was a lesson in "how to be a proper fan". I discovered these treasures after he died. It would have been interesting to have his take on Mr. Fassbender; although "Sharp Magazine" provided a wonderful piece of Michael's  work without the fuss and nonsense.


I have included a sample of his work.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cqcbDZqQX4


----------



## FassbenderLover

Found it!! Funny part was when Michael took the head to put on and some guy tried to take a pic, Michael turned his back. Now idk if it was deliberate or not but I laughed...CHINCHILLA!!!!! I swear I could watch and listen to him talk all day, the man just draws me in


http://t.co/RzyhJ30gEY


----------



## Allegory

For neophytes who are trying to have film and movie appreciation: I have been blessed to be acquainted with Mr. Brian Linehan interviews ;  whom made a career out of his love of movies. There are two prominent notables, the art of conversation and discussion of the craft. It is purely art for art sake.  There was no ****ing gossip, stalking nor madness. It was a lesson in "how to be a proper fan". I discovered these treasures after he died. It would have been interesting to have his take on Mr. Fassbender; although "Sharp Magazine" provided a wonderful piece of Michael's  work without the fuss and nonsense.


 I have included a sample of his work.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cqcbDZqQX4


----------



## Allegory

In his own words - I hope he is not limited by fame or fan-girl madness










MICHAEL FASSBENDER: WHAT I'VE LEARNED | ESQUIRE MAGAZINE

31.media.tumblr.com/5ec6b60ae9792372a7e0edccabebe5ba/tumblr_inline_n5w3pdIPU01r4gc4k.jpg

_In __The X-Men: Days of Future Past, the Irish-German actor plays the younger self of Sir Ian McKellens Magneto. Here we grab a quick chat with Michael Fassbender to find out some of his life lessons_
*It was tough playing the young Sir Ian McKellen. *I had to spend some time studying his voice. I just wish wed had some scenes together. Maybe we will in the next one.
*My super power would be flying.* If I can move metal around too then great, but flying would be the best.
*It was pretty hectic during filming.* Nicolas [Hoult] and James [McAvoy] went out and bought BB guns for everyone, so for five or six weeks there was a war going on. One day I was hemmed in in my trailer like Ned Kelly, with James trying to come in through the sky light. Nick got me in the neck through a crack in the door. Eventually they took away the guns because Josh Helman had too many injuries on his face.
*The best age to be?* 33.
*The process for me is always the same.* You try to tell a story, you try to do justice to the character. The only difference is you move more slowly making the blockbusters. With smaller films the money is tight. I like the pressure of working fast.
*My most challenging role? *_Shame_. That was pretty full on.
*If youre going to do a job, do it properly. *And treat others as youd like to be treated yourself. Thats the best pieces of advice Ive ever had. The usual stuff.
*I relax by going karting.* Im rubbish at it, but I enjoy it. Thats the main thing isnt it?
*In my fantasy world Id be a Formula 1 driver in the early 80s.* That would be pretty cool. But in reality if I wasnt an actor, Id probably be working behind a bar.
*Jesus Christ.* Thats the man Id like to take for a drink.
*My approach to style? *Always dress well [laughs]. Im a jeans and t-shirt guy. And I do like a good tracksuit. Comfort is high on the list.
*The best thing about fame* is getting to work with the best people in the business, and doing blockbusters so I can help fun smaller films that wouldnt get made.
*The worst bit? *I used to love to people watch. Thats getting harder to do now.


----------



## Allegory

Another review.......


The link: http://reviewsundertheinfluence.com/2014/05/20/x-men-days-of-future-past-review/

*X-Men: Days of Future Past  Review*

        Posted on May 20, 2014 by mwhi 

In 2000 Bryan Singer directed _X-Men_, and launched a successful superhero series. _X2_ saw Singer revisit that world, and the lovable mutants he had dragged onto the big screen (also Halle Berry) again caused quite a stir. Then Singer took a step away from the world and everything took a tumble worse than having your entire body injected with adamantium  enter _X-Men: The Last Stand_. A film whose mutant power is being terrible.
In 2011, as an apology to fans of cinema and fans of not being punched in the face by a terrible film, _X-Men: First Class_ re-launched the universe and  while it completely messed up the canon of pretty much every character  I loved it. And now were back. Back with papa Singer, back with the X-men, back to the _Days of Future Past._
_Days of Future Past _works as a sequel to both _First Class_ AND _The Last Stand_ by functioning in several strands of time. Set in a dystopian future (which in the original comic was actually 2013. lol) where mutants are hunted and exterminated by über-weapon-soldier-robots: the Sentinels. Kitty Pryde (Ellen Page) sends the consciousness of Wolverine (Hugh Jackman) back in time in order to prevent a chain of events leading to this very bleak future of Shawn Ashmores patchy beard.
So Wolverine travels back to 1973 where he must confront a drunk Professor Xavier (James McAvoy) and a ******* sexual beast of a Magneto (Michael Fassbender) and they all attempt to convince Academy-Award Winner Mystique (Jennifer Lawrence) that she shouldnt assassinate the scientist and creator of the Sentinels, Bolivar Trask (Peter Dinklage). While Wolverine attempts to re-write history, the old gang of surviving mutants still exist in the future, holding fort before an onslaught of Sentinels crashes down and ruins their awesome Cape Convention.


As a massive X-Men fan (the original 90s cartoon series is still something I hold dear) I didnt love this film and heres why: In a film devoted to the idea that one man can be sent back in time to prevent a devastating future, it becomes abundantly clear that _Days of Future Past_ is Singers attempt to go back in time to re-write _The Last Stand_ out of public consciousness. This would be fine, but it isnt anything new or interesting, hes just relying on his old tricks plus heavy-handed injections of schlock and exposition. And Halle Berrys garbage, garbage haircut.
This isnt a case of a bad story  its just not a very good script. Theres so much elbow digging and self-aware winks to the audience. The films of the X-Men have never been incredibly subtle, but this seems to go above-and-beyond with hideously unnecessary digs. You can control metal? My mom knew a guy that could do that CRINGE. Spoken by Quicksilver (you thought Halle Berry looked stupid? Who the hell styled Evan Peters?) to his father, this is all telling instead of showing, and thats insulting to an audience. Its not a good script. The film also boasts more cameos than a farewell to Barbara Walters, which again, is more a wink-wink-nudge-nudge to the audience of how LUCKY we are to see these actors reunited. But are we? What does it serve if in the end the mains are left filling in the gaps between heavy exposition and jabs at fans with half-hearted monologues and frowning (so much frowning).


I also feel like the weighting of the story just seems off. Theres a genocide, theres the Vietnam War, but forget all those because the focus falls almost entirely on the minor relationships of the characters. Even when everything comes to a head, it isnt the chaos of trying to stop the Mystique that causes Wolverine to stumble; its seeing Josh Helmans handsome, handsome face. _First Class_ uses the Cold War as a backdrop for rising tension. _Days of Future Past_ uses the Vietnam War, and to a lesser extent the future war against the Mutants, for lazy allegory and cute retro army outfits.
Did I mention Josh Helman is very handsome?
I guess I was underwhelmed because I had invested so much into_ First Class_, the sleeker story, the new approach to the aesthetic and rebuilding characters _Days of Future Past_ just feels like regression. Sure it was nice to have the old gang reunited and Hugh Jackmans bare ***, theres something so familiar and overdone here that it became more of a labor to watch than a labor of love.
Id also like to argue that its time to put Wolverine away now. Put him away. _X-Men_ should have been called _Wolverine & The X-Men_, _X2_ should have been called _2 Wolv 2 erine__, __The Last Stand_? More like _Wolverin3. __X-Men Origins: Wolverine?_ More like _Wolverine Wolverine: Wolverine_. That recent movie _The Wolverine? _WELL I THINK IVE MADE MY POINT. There are a kajillion bazillion (some Brazillian!) mutants. Please stop making Wolverine the lead in every X-Men film. PLEASE. WE GET IT. HE GETS PUNCHED IN THE FACE AND THEN SLOWLY TURNS BACK, REVEALING HIS HEALING CHEEK TO A STUNNED ASSAILANT. WE GET IT.
When you break up with a mutant, he becomes your ex-man. Some might just be better left in the past.
Not so much Mutant and Proud as meh-taints and blahhhd. Been there, done that.


----------



## Allegory

*Should you go see X-Men Days of Future Past?*

May 21, 2014          · by Sarah                · in It's Strawberry Blonde. 

When I was 10 years old I arrived home to find a curious package sticking out of my letter box. The clunky battered brown item contained an X-Men video tape that I would watch over and over and over again. Entertainment.ies Mike Sheridan gave me a blast from the past when he pointed out that the franchise was now 14 years old, but it was nothing compared to the wonderful nostalgia that Bryan Singers latest X-Men adventure offers up.
From opening sequence to closing crescendo, X-Men Days of Future Past proves that, in the words of Charles Xavier himself (albeit paraphrased) just because a franchise strays off the path, it doesnt mean it cant right itself.
Those who walked out of X-Men: The Last Stand feeling cheated will understand where hes coming from.
DOFP sees the X-Men battling for survival in a post-apocalyptic future, where robot Sentinels reign supreme. The terrifying robots aim to eradicate every mutant and theyre doing a pretty good job. So, Professor X and the crew decide to send Logan (thats Wolverine, obvs) back in time to stop Mystique from setting off a rather unfortunate series of events.
If youve read the comic youll get the picture.
Now we all know I wouldnt ever class myself as a film critic because I prefer to talk about movies in rather simple terms and theres very little I can say about Days of Future Past that 
doesnt involve spoiling the film but Ill attempt to contain the fangirlish joy and explain why its worth paying in to see.
We kick off with a fierce X-citing (sorry) battle between some familiar and not-so familiar mutants and the seriously scary sentinels.
Theres no doubt but that these creations are seriously scary and what they do next will have cinema-goers glued to their seats. Who doesnt love a villain who could possibly give you nightmares eh? Try not to think about this while youre watching: It wont help.
Peter Dinklages determined Bolivar Trask just doesnt compare to his creations and, to be honest, seems to serve as little more than a plot device. That said, the actor is a welcome addition to the cast and certainly makes his presence felt when he is on screen.
Speaking of welcome additions, its an absolute joy to see old friends Patrick Stewart and Ian McKellen together again.
LadzXMenHaving spent much of First Class (and indeed Days of Future Past) with Fassbenders young bloodthirsty Magneto, its rather nice to see Sir Ian bring the villains tormented side back to the big screen.
That doesnt mean Fassbenders Erik isnt fantastic though. Hes ditched the Kerry lilt this time around (boo-urns) and certainly channels McKellen from beginning to end but seems to have put his own, rather wonderful, stamp on the magnetic villain.
Speaking of Magneto, we definitely need to talk about Evan Peters Quicksilver who definitely x-ceeded (cant help myself) expectations.They said hed be terrible. They mocked him all over the internet. And then he went and stole the show in the films most enjoyable scene.Im not even slightly joking: The entire cinema applauded.
instaMajor props to the writers for a wonderful yet subtle nod to his rather amusing parentage too.
Terrific time shifts, James McAvoy joy, and a cutesy performance from Nicholas Hoult warrant honourable mentions, as does Jennifer Lawrences transformation into the Mystique we know and love.
I couldnt help but wonder if JLaw would quite simply be too JLaw for the role but Rebecca Romijns gloriously twisted character is in safe hands. Even if I still prefer her original incarnation.
So, is X-Men Days of Future Past worth a trip to the cinema? Well, if you havent figured out the answer to that question yet, let me spell it out for you: Y-E-S.
It may lag a little in the middle and some scenes could probably have been dumped on the cutting room floor but the final five to ten minutes more than make up for that minor indiscretion.


Link:http://itsstrawberryblonde.wordpress.com/2014/05/21/should-you-go-see-x-men-days-of-future-past/


----------



## Allegory

One does not need to know every/any detail of this man's interior life  to appreciate his work ............


It speaks for itself.  

He has a human right to have privacy; he should be free of other peoples' obsessions and prejudices. After all he pays his taxes and obeys the law. He has the right to work hard and play hard with whomever he chooses. It is none of the public business...


----------



## FassbenderLover

Allegory said:


> One does not need to know every/any detail of this man's interior life  to appreciate his work ............
> 
> 
> It speaks for itself.
> 
> He has a human right to have privacy; he should be free of other peoples' obsessions and prejudices. After all he pays his taxes and obeys the law. He has the right to work hard and play hard with whomever he chooses. It is none of the public business...





Thanks so much for saying that. I applaude u. Couldn't say it better myself. For some people its all about taking him apart bit by bit just to examine every detail, its all a bit too much for me. He does amazing work, everything else should be less important.


----------



## MightyMouse

http://www.elleuk.com/star-style/ne...as-hoult-x-men-set-gold-buggy-wheelie#image=1



> What happens when you put four talented, attractive, typically boy-like actors on an X-Men film set, with golf buggies to ferry them around?
> 
> Trouble, of course.
> 
> First off, Michael Fassbender and James McAvoy were banned from using the buggies after crashing one into a car (and for the record, it wasn't bad-bpy Michael behind the wheel, but butter-wouldn't-melt McAvoy).
> 
> 'I was hanging off the back, keeping the weight on the outside tyres, and we went up on two wheels,' says Fass happily.
> 
> 'The next thing we went bang straight into the back of a parked Lexus. James smashed off the perspex glass at the front, I went flying over the back seats and hit my head off the steering wheel and landed in the drivers seat  so everyone thinks it was me that crashed it  and I was like, if I'm here, where's James? And then I hear [slips into a perfect Scottish accent]: "Are you alright, pal?" and he's on the ground and theres a big lump on his head. My shins were cut up. I might still have some scars from that actually [rolls up trouser leg, proudly displays scar]. There, right there.'
> 
> McAvoy, however, is unrepentant.
> 
> 'I know the golf buggy story yeah, but I tell it kind of differently. He landed in the drivers sat and then ran away. Dont get me wrong, it was still all my fault, but he ran away with a comedy caper run. And Im not joking, there was a comedy caper, his shins were all cut up and bleeding. I left my mark on Michael Fassbender. It was good fun.'
> 
> So, banned. But the ban didn't stick. Because on the set of X-Men: Days of Future Past, our intrepid would-be racing drivers were back behind the buggy-wheel, this time armed with a couple more co-stars, to see if it's possible to execute a perfect wheelie.
> 
> Fassbender: 'We did manage to steal one, and managed to do a wheelie, which I was pretty impressed by. We had two people in the back seat, and two in the front, and I floored it into reverse then I just clicked it into forward while we were moving backward and slammed the accelerator and for a couple of wonderful seconds we were on two wheels!
> 
> So who were their partners in crime? Over to Mr McAvoy... 'The fact we had Nicholas Hoult and Hugh Jackman in the back tipped the balance and helped us pull off the wheelie.'
> 
> Men! [sighs and rolls eyes]


----------



## FassbenderLover

MightyMouse said:


> http://www.elleuk.com/star-style/ne...as-hoult-x-men-set-gold-buggy-wheelie#image=1





Aww they're so much fun. Michael and James' chemistry is so awsesome, love watching and reading their interviews. U can tell they get along pretty well


----------



## FassbenderLover

http://t.co/k72r1nzZmo


----------



## Allegory

Link: http://www.bensbasement.co.uk/2014/05/review-frank.html


Director: Lenny Abrahamson
Starring: Michael Fassbender, Domhnall Gleeson, Maggie Gyllenhaal, Scoot McNairy
Certificate: 15
Run-time: 95 minutes

Must-See

IN SHORT: Frank is a supremely entertaining movie, filled with colourful, unstable characters, the occasional dark twist and a pitch black comedic tongue.
Frank opens with budding singer-songwriter Jon (Domnhall Gleeson) pacing around his coastal town, desperately trying to write a song. After hours of trying, inspiration finally hits him and he races home to record his melody. It's only when he's sat down at his keyboard that he realises the tune he's been humming all day is a Madness track. Dejected and all but finished with his dreams of pop super-stardom, Jon returns back to his soul-sucking office 9-5. That's until a coincidental encounter with Soronprfbs; an avant-garde band made up of former psychiatric patients, quirks and an enigmatic lead-singer who wears an oversized papier-mâché head, offer him one last chance to pursue his dream.
Frank is a complex movie. Flitting between comedy, drama and faux-biopic, it juggles a multitude of themes. With sardonic cynicism, Frank pokes fun at sites like Twitter and Youtube, critiquing the importance contemporary musicians place upon them. Jon constantly hash-tags throughout the movie, building up a steady mass of 'devoted' followers despite the fact that the band have never released an album. And when Frank (Michael Fassbender) gets excited upon hearing that a Soronprfbs Youtube video has 29,000 hits, he's upset to learn that "29,000 hits is nothing on Youtube".
Just like the audience, Jon is an outsider, ignorant to the band's bizarre way of life and innovative creative processes. Scenes with the band practicing provide Frank's funniest moments as Jon tries to construct a song with this collective of musically-accomplished weirdos. However, even funnier is that these weirdos, with their random screeches, chaotic strumming and out-of-key harmonies, create beautiful music. And Frank, although hampered by the giant head, has a fragile but gruff voice that allows these strange tunes to resonate with the listener. 
A comedy first and foremost, there's also a genuine tenderness to Frank that grounds all of these zany shenanigans. Lenny Abrahamson's movie isn't just a funny off-beat musical caper, it's thoughtful with a few notes of melancholy. Michael Fassbender drives the dramatic core of the film, superbly portraying the anxiety of a mentally ill man. The performance isn't showy either, in fact Frank spends much of the movie in the background, overshadowed by louder members of the band. Gleeson's role is rather different, he excels as the comedic narrator but his role is also refreshingly subversive, almost the villain of the piece.
Overall, Frank is a supremely entertaining movie, filled with colourful, unstable characters, the occasional dark twist and a pitch black comedic tongue. The wonderfully off-the-wall performances are grounded by the fantastic script that keeps the movie realistic and also relevant. The sometimes brutal composition of comedy and morbid reality is not for everyone though and the semi-sentimental ending feels out of place. However those with a penchant for the slightly anarchic and weirdly wonderful will feel comfortable marching along to Frank's bonkers beat.


----------



## Allegory

The Guardian, Tuesday 13 May 2014  Steve Rose    

*2014, X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST* 
Wolverine, played by Hugh Jackman, must try to prevent a future apocalypse in X-Men: Days of Future Past. Photograph: Allstar/20th Century Fox
The latest installment in this sector of Marvel's comic-book empire is a film of two halves. It takes place in two different eras, which means two different teams of superheroes battling to save humanity in their own ways, and two different casts: the Patrick Stewart/Ian McKellen gang from the first bunch of X-Men movies, and the younger generation, led by James McAvoy and Michael Fassbender, from 2011's X-Men: First Class.
Unfortunately, it's a matter of two halves for the audience, too. If you've consulted your ring-binder of data from the previous six X-Men movies, you'll probably enjoy this. If you come to it fresh, it can be like trying to follow two games of chess at once.
The story involves time travel. The "classic" McKellen/Stewart X-Men are in some dystopian future where virtually everyone has been killed by indestructible robots called Sentinels. As a last resort, they send Wolverine, Hugh Jackman's alpha X-Man (right), back to the 1970s, Terminator-style. He must prevent a future apocalypse by foiling the Sentinels' inventor (Peter Dinklage, sadly kept on a tight rein compared with Game Of Thrones).
For the plan to work, Jackman must unite McAvoy and Fassbender  respectively the psychic Martin Luther King and metal-bending Malcolm X of the mutant struggle. Having fallen out in the previous X-Men movie, McAvoy is now a disillusioned addict and Fassbender is in a secure prison 100 floors beneath the Pentagon. Keeping up so far?
Most of the action takes place in this parallel 1970s, which means allusions to Vietnam, a cameo for Nixon and a wardrobe borrowed from American Hustle. Jennifer Lawrence's involvement confuses matters further. She's key to the success of the mission, but despite being able to alter her appearance however she wishes, she's obliged to spend most of the film prancing around virtually naked save for blue body paint.
Non-devotees might well give up, but director Bryan Singer always has a neat special effect, a well-timed gag or an action set piece around the corner, whipping up the action towards a symphonic climax.
For me, one unforgivable feature was the appearance, and rapid disappearance, of Quicksilver  an amiably nonchalant teen with the power to move so fast everyone else practically becomes a statue. The highlight of the movie is a scene where Quicksilver whizzes round altering the trajectories of enemy bullets hanging in the air, effectively getting everyone out of trouble without even removing his headphones. It's a visual and comic delight. It's also, in this Top Trumps world, a pretty handy superpower to have when you've got a world to save, you'd have thought. But inexplicably, the other X-Men just send him home early. Why? Perhaps because Quicksilver is also scheduled to appear in the next Avengers movie, another Marvel franchise being made by a different studio to X-Men.
These superheroes might be able to transcend the laws of nature but the logic of the franchise proves to be immutable, even if it means spoiling the audience's fun. For all its ambitious plotting, this X-Men is really an effective merger of the franchise's two separate incarnations, resolving one and continuing the other on its way towards the next summer blockbuster in 2016  assuming there's still an appetite for it.


----------



## Allegory

*Frank review  a weird, wonderful movie that dances to a different beat*
In a funny yet poignant film, Michael Fassbender's turn as cult character Frank Sidebottom proves liberating rather than limiting
  4 out of 5  Stars  Mark Kermode  
The Observer, Sunday 11 May 2014
If you've ever wondered what would happen if you transplanted the method of Captain Beefheart and the madness of Daniel Johnston into the gigantic papier-mache head of Frank Sidebottom (and frankly, who hasn't?) then this surreally comic  and yet poignant  oddity has the answers. Investing the frame of Chris Sievey's madcap creation with the tortured soul of avant garde rock, Frank manages to get beneath the mask and the skin of its eponymous antihero in a manner that bridges the gap between absurdist laughter and all-too-tender tears. The result is something weird, wonderful, and utterly unique  a cracked classic which takes its place alongside the Barbie-doll animation Superstar and the conjoined twins mockumentary Brothers of the Head in the pantheon of genuinely unexpected pop movies.
The roots of Frank lie in a newspaper article by Jon Ronson detailing his time as keyboard player in Frank Sidebottom's Oh Blimey Big Band. As with The Men Who Stare at Goats, Ronson's real-life reportage provided the springboard for a screenplay (co-written with Peter Straughan) which spins fantastical tall tales from stranger-than-fiction fact. To be clear: this is not the Frank Sidebottom story, in the same way that Todd Haynes's I'm Not There was not a Bob Dylan biopic. Rather, it inhabits an alternative universe in which mimicry and tribute (the film is dedicated to Sievey) form their own kind of strangely sincere (un)truth; in which characters try on one another's clothes, haircuts, and heads while striving to be somebody else; and in which it's not entirely unusual for someone to be sexually attracted to mannequins.
The film's closest link to "reality" is the faux naif dorkishness of Domhnall Gleeson's wannabe pop star Jon Burroughs, a Ronsonesque narrator who winds up playing keyboards for the unpronounceable Soronprfbs after the previous incumbent attempts to drown himself in the sea. Summoned to Ireland, Jon finds himself a willing prisoner in the rehearsal and recording of the band's new album, a year-long process which nods to legendary tales of Trout Mask Replica. Entranced by the fake head that group leader Frank wears 24/7 ("Would it help if I said my facial expressions out loud?"), Jon becomes seduced both by the guru-like enigma of his mentor, and by the waving hands of theremin player Clara (Maggie Gyllenhaal), who seems able to conjure beautiful sounds and savage weapons out of thin air with equal ease.
Getting the performers to play the music for real pays dividends, with composer Stephen Rennicks leading the cast through songs that range from the oblique (such as Lone Standing Tuft, an ode to a stray carpet strand) to the hilarious (Frank's Most Likeable Song  "people will love it") to the heartbreaking (I Love You All, already a haunting indie classic). From the chaos of an opening gig in an English coastal town, to the anarchic creativity of rehearsals in Ireland and the last-minute "new direction" of a terrifying appearance at SXSW in Texas, the assorted Soronprfbs look and sound like a "real" band trapped in a world of surreal strife. While individual characters may push the envelope of eccentricity, the horrors of a band on tour are as recognisable as the home truths of Spinal Tap (you can almost hear David St Hubbins exclaiming: "Too much ****in' perspective").
Bearing the heaviest burden is Michael Fassbender, released (rather than weighed down) by the cumbersome mask which proves his character's liberation. Infusing the pantomimey finger-fiddling of Frank Sidebottom with the pathos of Daniel Johnston's twitchy tactility, Fassbender conjures a fully rounded character (from America rather than Timperley) whose expeditions along the edge of sanity question oft-repeated clichés about the genius of madness (and vice versa). With his facial expressions obliterated by Frank's immovable look of ooh-er astonishment (and his voice muffled by eggshell casing), Fassbender is forced to speak with his body, his stance and mannerisms precisely tuned to the complex tragicomic twists of the story.
It takes a director of some talent to stop such an outlandish venture tipping over into mere quirky indulgence, and Lenny Abrahamson rises to the challenge magnificently. From the Beckett-inflected riffs of Adam & Paul to the domesticated sociopathy of What Richard Did, Abrahamson has proved himself an astute observer of "borderline" behaviour. It's hard to find a duff performance in any of his films, and false notes are few and far between. Here, he orchestrates the key change from goofiness to sadness with an elegance that means we never notice the sly introduction of a narrative minor-third. As Frank peels away the layers of its subject's onion-like facade to reveal a piper at the gates of dawn beneath, so our own grinning expressions start to falter. And whereas a lesser director would have been content to leave us amused and amazed, Abrahamson ensures that we are also moved.
While Frank may not be for everyone (just as Sidebottom, Beefheart and Johnston were never chart-toppers), for those who like their movies to dance to a different beat, it is something rather exceptional.
You know it is. It really is.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wish there was a translator. Start watching @ 9:30
https://vimeo.com/96048477


----------



## Allegory

*X-Men: A Blast From the Past (and Future)*

            Bryan Singer's _Days of Future Past_ is the franchise's most ambitious installment to date.        
Christopher OrrMay 23 2014, 7:31 AM ET


     cdn.theatlantic.com/static/newsroom/img/mt/2014/05/Xmen_beast_wolverine_xavier/lead.jpg?n611ro                                                         20th Century Fox            

The cast, by my back-of-the-envelope tally, has collectively earned 10 Oscar nominations over the years, along with more Golden Globes, Emmys, and BAFTAs than I care to count.
If I&#8217;d written that sentence two decades ago, one might have assumed I was describing a Robert Altman film. But it is a testament to the remarkable tenacity of the superhero genre&#8212;a genre that has more than once seemed utterly spent&#8212;that I&#8217;m referring not to an Altman but to an X-Men.

Now it&#8217;s true that _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ has achieved this milestone in part through arithmetic slight of hand, by essentially combining the cast of the first three _X-Men_ films (Hugh Jackman, Halle Barry, Ian McKellen, Anna Paquin&#8212;here present only in minute cameo&#8212;Patrick Stewart, Ellen Page, etc.) with that of its subsequent pre-boot, _X-Men: First Class_ (Jennifer Lawrence, Michael Fassbender, James McAvoy, Nicholas Hoult&#8230 Still, it is an impressive accumulation of talent, one reinforced by the return of director Bryan Singer, who masterfully helmed the first two installments of the franchise.
As he demonstrated in those earlier films, Singer has a particular aptitude for taking narratives that teeter on the precipice of preposterousness and imbuing them with unexpected moral resonance and gravity. It&#8217;s a skill set in notable demand over the course of this exceptionally ambitious new chapter, which interweaves not only casts but storylines, time periods, and dramatic moods.
Singer opens in the dystopian near-future, with a shot of a post-apocalyptic Manhattan presided over by an Empire State Building with a hole punched through its upper floors. Intelligent robots called the Sentinels have conducted a decade-long war to eradicate mutants, a war that they have unilaterally expanded to include human beings suspected of helping mutants as well as those who might produce mutant offspring down the road. In practice, this seems to mean &#8220;pretty much all humankind.&#8221; (Yes, the echoes of Skynet rumble loudly.)

A few familiar franchisees (Professor X, Magneto, Wolverine, Storm) and assorted minor mutants (Bishop, Blink, Sunspot) take sanctuary in a remote Himalayan monastery, where they adopt a plan to save the future by altering the past. Kitty Pryde (Page) will project the consciousness of Wolverine (Jackman) back to his semi-ageless 1973 self. There he will enlist the aid of the younger versions of Professor X (McAvoy) and Magneto (Fassbender) in an effort to prevent Mystique (Lawrence) from killing the Sentinels&#8217; inventor, Bolivar Trask (Peter Dinklage)&#8212;a murder that precipitated the all-out war against mutants that has wrought such global havoc.
Still with me? From this conceit, the movie proceeds in relatively straightforward fashion, with a slumbering future Wolverine (shades of _The Matrix_) trying to accomplish his mission in the past (a whiff of _Austin Powers_), before time runs out and the Sentinels hunt down the last remaining mutants in the monastery.
There are missteps here and there. The Sentinels are a disappointingly familiar hybrid of the T-1000 Terminator and (especially) the Destroyer from _Thor_. Even by blockbuster standards, the movie plays awfully fast and loose with the consequences of time travel. And the climactic sequence, in which the Nixon White House is encircled by&#8212;nope, it&#8217;s a detail too good to reveal&#8212;seems like an event far more likely to have started a war against mutants than to have averted one.
This film belongs principally to the triangular affections and antipathies of the younger Xavier, Magneto, and Mystique.But given the scope and audacity of the film, Singer does a masterful job of keeping his many balls in the air. The &#8216;70s-era storyline has fun not only with the fashion and the cultural touchstones (lava lamps, Roberta Flack), but neatly conjures the look of period film. A central sequence takes place in the midst of the Paris Peace Accords, and there are cunning references to the Kennedy assassination (what could have accounted for the magic bullet?), as well as the introductions of a few characters who appeared earlier (which is to say, later) in the franchise.
Jackman once again seems more alive when playing Wolverine than he does in any other role, though the habitrail-diameter veins in his herculean arms are becoming a matter of concern. (In one of the movie&#8217;s many nice touches, we&#8217;re reminded that even though he looks the same on the outside, the pre-admantium-ized Logan is a more fragile hero altogether.) Stewart lends his customary air of gentle authority to the proceedings as (the elder) Professor X, and McKellen&#8212;well, honestly McKellen looks a bit bored, which is understandable enough after four tours as Magneto and five (and counting) as Gandalf.
The torch, in any case, is being handed off. This film, like _X-Men: First Class_, belongs principally to the triangular affections and antipathies of the younger Xavier, Magneto, and Mystique. Much has happened since the prior film, and McAvoy&#8217;s Professor X, in particular, has borne the brunt of it, losing his powers and his faith. His doubts, as ever, find their antithesis in the heedless certainty of Fassbender&#8217;s Magneto. Which leaves Lawrence&#8217;s Mystique as&#8212;if you&#8217;ll forgive the phrase&#8212;the x factor, the weight that can tip the scales one way or the other. Mystique is the principal moral axis around which the film pivots, and Lawrence handles this responsibility with a precise balance of strength and vulnerability.
_X-Men: Days of Future Past _is, in other words, not a particularly lighthearted entertainment. That said, I would be remiss not to note that tucked away amid all the existential melodrama is perhaps the most hilarious set piece ever to grace a superhero film. The subject is a jailbreak, and the instigator is Quicksilver (Evan Peters), the first significant character to be jointly claimed by the X-Men franchise (the rights to which are owned by 20th Century Fox) and the Marvel Cinematic Universe. The latter managed to get their version (played by Aaron Taylor-Johnson) onscreen first, in a brief credit-sequence coda to _Captain America: The Winter Soldier_. But it will be awfully tough for Marvel (and Joss Whedon, who will be directing Taylor-Johnson in the _Avengers_ sequel next year) to contrive a more memorable Quicksilver than Peters's. The overall role may be small, but the rewards of this one sequence&#8212;which lasts, perhaps, two minutes&#8212;are borderline incalculable. Just sit back and prepare to enjoy yourself when you hear the opening chords of Jim Croce&#8217;s &#8220;Time in a Bottle."
Who knew that saving the world from Armageddon could be such a gas.






X-Men opens today in Canada.


----------



## miss clare

FassbenderLover said:


> Found it!! Funny part was when Michael took the head to put on and some guy tried to take a pic, Michael turned his back. Now idk if it was deliberate or not but I laughed...CHINCHILLA!!!!! I swear I could watch and listen to him talk all day, the man just draws me in
> 
> 
> http://t.co/RzyhJ30gEY


Thanks for the video. But are those bald patches on his head?


----------



## FassbenderLover

miss clare said:


> Thanks for the video. But are those bald patches on his head?




You're welcome, and I don't know. I watched the video again and the sides do look a little patchy huh. Still sexy tho


----------



## Allegory

*Female Filmmaker Friday: Fish Tank, 2009 (dir. Andrea Arnold)*
Posted by cinemafanatic
Link: http://cinema-fanatic.com/2014/05/23/female-filmmaker-friday-fish-tank-2009-dir-andrea-arnold/

I saw this one for the first time a few years back when Michael Fassbender was in all the movies and I was doing some catch up (still haven&#8217;t seen all his films, though). This one really struck a chord with me because it&#8217;s a nice riff on the Angry Young Man/Kitchen Sink/British New Wave films of the late-50s/early-60s, but with a female protagonist and a female filmmaker, which gives a whole other perspective to the angst of the youth of this socioeconomic class. Beware, there be spoilers after the cut.
One thing I really love about the film is its aspect ratio, which adds to the film&#8217;s claustrophobic nature. The film&#8217;s protagonist Mia (Katie Jarvis) lives in the projects in East London with her sister and single mother &#8211; both of whom she doesn&#8217;t care too much for. She spends most of her time alone, practicing hip-hop dancing.
One day her mother brings home a new boyfriend &#8211; Connor (Michael Fassbender). The viewer can already tell things are not right with this man, as he walks around Mia&#8217;s mother&#8217;s flat shirtless &#8211; regardless of the fact that there are two young girls around (or maybe because of it). He&#8217;s charming and Irish, but Mia maintains an outward indifference. Arnold&#8217;s camera, on the otherhand, is going full-on female gaze, taking in all the beauty that is Fassbender&#8217;s languid body.
You even get a little glimpse of Mia&#8217;s female gaze as well, taking in her mother&#8217;s boyfriend in all his male glory. She&#8217;s old enough to find a man attractive, but young enough to still want a father figure. These conflicting feelings don&#8217;t help her already confused adolescence.
Movies like this are why I wish more female directors would have a strong perspective and would bring this gaze to the forefront. Women oggle men as much as men oggle women, we just tend to be more sly about it. Arnold&#8217;s camera is definitely oggling Fassbender in the film. Her casting is spot on, too, as he is extremely charming and good-looking, but his character is just ever so sleazy. You can imagine a lonely woman (and her teenager daughter), falling under spell despite the warning signs that all is not right.
Connor takes Mia and her family on a fishing trip in order win them over. This trip includes one of the goofiest dances you will ever see. Here he&#8217;s in full on Dad mode and Mia takes the bait; acting like a kid again, interacting with him like you would expect a father and daughter would. For a brief moment, you see a happiness to Mia that is not common.
When Mia decides she wants to audition for a hip hop dance competition, Connor lends her a videocamera so she can make an audition tape. Again in this scene Arnold utilizes the female gaze, both with her camera and with Mia&#8217;s use of Connor&#8217;s camera. It&#8217;s an interesting moment where Mia feels powerful and Connor, caught by her gaze, is for once powerless.
I wanted to include this shot because Mia almost breaks the forth wall here, but not quite. This shows us that while we are inside Mia&#8217;s story, she doesn&#8217;t share everything with us and we can&#8217;t ever see complete eye-to-eye.
A few days after accidentally Mia catches her mother and Connor having sex, the two adults get ****faced, her mother passes out and Connor takes advantage of Mia. This is a very polite way of saying Connor rapes her. It&#8217;s a delicate scene and Mia&#8217;s not sure what she wants, but she&#8217;s also not in any shape mentally to give consent either. This is how Connor reestablishes his power over her.
After the incident, Connor leaves never to return.  Mia tracks him down, only to discover that he has a family of his own &#8211; a wife and young daughter. Mia breaks into his home and in a fit of rage urinates on one of his rugs (that&#8217;s an interesting retaliation and probably deserves more analysis than I&#8217;m capable of at the moment).
This leads to one of the hardest parts of the film. Mia kidnaps his daughter, unsure what she wants to do with her. Eventually, due to the girl&#8217;s struggle and protests, Mia pushes her into a river. It&#8217;s in this moment we see that Mia really is still a child. Her life has caused her to grow up too fast, but really it&#8217;s Conner&#8217;s young daughter she envies the most. She wants to be a young,  carefree girl again &#8211; if she ever was. After Mia returns the girl home, she has one last confrontation with Connor. There are no words &#8211; he slaps her and leaves her, hurt, on the ground. Again we see unbalanced power. Connor abused Mia &#8211; twice now &#8211; and there&#8217;s nothing she can do about it about. She put a child in danger, but she herself is still a child. There&#8217;s really no one in this movie who behaves responsibly.
There&#8217;s a whole other aspect of the film &#8211; with travellers, a boy named named Billy and an ill horse &#8211; that I didn&#8217;t even try to write about just now. There&#8217;s a lot of layers and symbolism in this film and it&#8217;s one that deserves multiple viewings to take it all in. As the film ties all its pieces together, Mia finally goes to her audition &#8211; only to discover it is clearly for erotic dancers. She arrives in a sweats. Again, we see that she is really still a child. Shes&#8217;s not quite ready for the world of adults that she finds herself thrust into, but unable to go back to anything else.




This movie had a person effect for a while; the lacking of parenting on the mother's part; poverty and the obvious need for love and the meaning of life. A very bleak environment.........The complex and flawed Conner..... 
Look at the lack of clutter and neatness in his home  in comparable of Mia's.


----------



## Allegory

*X-Men: Skin deep, but somehow satisfying **Add to ...* *Adam Nayman* 
Special to The Globe and Mail
Published Friday, May. 23 2014, 12:00 AM EDT 
Last updated Friday, May. 23 2014, 9:45 AM EDT  


 

 

Directed by Bryan Singer
Written by Simon Kinberg
Starring Hugh Jackman and Jennifer Lawrence
Classification PG
Year 2014
Country USA
Language English

Blame Richard Nixon. Thats the satirical thrust of _X-Men: Days of Future Past,_ an enjoyably convoluted time-travel adventure that takes place mostly in a mildly anachronistic 1973, after the end of the Vietnam War and before Watergate, with the President trying to figure out what to do about Americas potentially insurgent mutant population. Convinced by ambitious scientist Bolivar Trask (Peter Dinklage) that the solution to the problem is to green-light a line of mutant-targeting drones called Sentinels, Tricky Dick acts with predictably self-serving expediency  and inadvertently triggers a series of events that leads to a dystopian future in which humans and mutants alike teeter on the verge of extinction.

 Its in this greyed-out, apocalyptic scenario that Bryan Singers film lays out its basic plot line: with their backs against the wall in the present tense, the X-Men (or whats left of them following a series of Sentinel raids) opt to send Wolverine (Hugh Jackman)  or at least his consciousness  back in time 50 years so that his younger self can try to alter this chronology  a scheme that nods to H.G. Wells and Harlan Ellison (as well as the _X-Men_ comics series). The plot details here are so ludicrous and complicated that youd need some really good actors to put them across, and luckily _Days of Future Past_ has two fine ensembles at its disposal: not only Jackman and the original _X-Men_ cohort (including Patrick Stewart and Ian McKellen) but also the sleeker, more contemporary models last seen in the mediocre prequel _X-Men: First Class._
The big news since that films release in the summer of 2011 is that Jennifer Lawrence has gone on to become the biggest movie star in the free world, and so _Days of Future Past_ has upped her role. Her shape-shifting Mystique has gone from an alienated outsider to a would-be assassin whose actions will dictate the whole of human history.
Wolverines mission is to convince the younger versions of Professor X (James McAvoy) and Magneto (Michael Fassbender) to help him stop Mystique from murdering Trask (and inflaming anti-mutant hysteria), and Jackman is in fine form bouncing off his pedigreed co-stars: His scenes with McAvoy replicate his tender rapport with Stewart in the early instalments. And Fassbender is reliably fabulous, fully inhabiting Magnetos arrogance and ambivalence (its a compliment to say that as played the character might convincingly age into Ian McKellen).
Unfortunately, Lawrence doesnt register as strongly, which partially has to do with her roles malleable particulars (Mystique spends a lot of time being other people) and also her status in the storyline  as both the hunter and the hunted, she spends most of her time in motion and doesnt get too many character moments. Thats also true of the film as a whole, which is so elaborately plotted  crosscutting between past and future while keeping a good half-dozen subplots spinning in the air  as to seem more like a contraption than a movie.
Having already directed the first two (and superior) _X-Men_ films, Singer shows a level of comfort with both the material and the cast, and he contributes at least one brilliant comic set piece in which new mutant Quicksilver (Evan Peters) lays waste to a kitchen full of security guards in languorous, _Matrix-_style bullet time (it looks gorgeous and has the slapstick choreography of a Three Stooges routine). Simon Kinbergs script is awash in banal, expository dialogue  the characters having to keep explaining the plot to each other  but people dont go to _X-Men_ movies for naturalistic exchanges: a few pithy one-liners will suffice, and Jackman puts the ones he does get across with the gruff brio of an old pro. (Among the films principals Wolverine alone suffers the torment of having his consciousness exist in two time frames at once, but the actor seems to be having fun).
Like _Captain America: The Winter Soldier_ and _Godzilla, Days of Future Past_ tries to use real-world history and iconography to prop up its storyline, and while its allusions arent particularly deep, the attempts at contextualizing its fantastical action at least evince a little bit of ambition. It doesnt take a lot of wit or imagination to use Richard Nixon as a bad guy, but its still satisfying to watch a climatic showdown between two supervillains  one brought back from out of the past and the other from off the comic-book page  and wait to see who blinks first. Seems like well always have Nixon to kick around, after all.


Was rated 3 out of 4 stars.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Thanx for posting the reviews Allegory


----------



## Ladybug09

He has swag.


----------



## Ms Kiah

In droves.


----------



## MightyMouse

Michael and James and the musical version of X-Men


----------



## miss clare

MightyMouse said:


> Michael and James and the musical version of X-Men



These guys are just trolling. LOL!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ladybug09 said:


> He has swag.




He does doesn't he? Whether hes wearing a 3 piece suit to a tshirt and jeans to a sexy leather jacket


----------



## miss clare

twitter.com/lokiandmagneto/status/468295083695951872/photo/1/large twitter.com/lokiandmagneto/status/468295083695951827/photo/1/large

Michael looks like a little boy being led by his dad in the 2nd picture.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miss clare said:


> twitter.com/lokiandmagneto/status/468295083695951872/photo/1/large twitter.com/lokiandmagneto/status/468295083695951827/photo/1/large
> 
> Michael looks like a little boy being led by his dad in the 2nd picture.




Can't click on link hun


----------



## Singra

FassbenderLover said:


> Can't click on link hun



I think this is supposed to be the link...

https://twitter.com/lokiandmagneto/status/468295083695951872/photo/1/large

Here is the picture I found following that link, don't know if there was supposed to be another photo... the link she posted was two conjoined links but only one link worked.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Singra said:


> I think this is supposed to be the link...
> 
> https://twitter.com/lokiandmagneto/status/468295083695951872/photo/1/large
> 
> Here is the picture I found following that link, don't know if there was supposed to be another photo... the link she posted was two conjoined links but only one link worked.





LOL thanx, poor Michael. Shoot I would so do the same thing


----------



## miss clare

Singra said:


> I think this is supposed to be the link...
> 
> https://twitter.com/lokiandmagneto/status/468295083695951872/photo/1/large
> 
> Here is the picture I found following that link, don't know if there was supposed to be another photo... the link she posted was two conjoined links but only one link worked.


Sorry, about the link. I guess I don't know how to work it. Anyway, thanks for finding it.


----------



## miss clare

http://www.downvids.net/x-men-interview-magneto-amp-professor-x-veroniqueinsterrenland-549326.html

This is very funny.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miss clare said:


> http://www.downvids.net/x-men-interview-magneto-amp-professor-x-veroniqueinsterrenland-549326.html
> 
> This is very funny.



OMG LOL I was laughing so hard, they are so cute, esp Michael. Did he really say finger licking good in the end? Too funny


----------



## Allegory

For neophytes who are trying to have film and movie appreciation: I have been blessed to be acquainted with Mr. Brian Linehan interviews ;  whom made a career out of his love of movies. There are two prominent notables, the art of conversation and discussion of the craft. It is purely art for art sake.  There was no ****ing gossip, stalking nor madness. It was a lesson in "how to be a proper fan". I discovered these treasures after he died. It would have been interesting to have his take on Mr. Fassbender; although "Sharp Magazine" provided a wonderful piece of Michael's  work without the fuss and nonsense.


 I have included a sample of his work.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cqcbDZqQX4


----------



## Allegory

*Why Jane Campion and Her Jury Awarded 'Winter Sleep' the Palme d'Or*


The main competition jury of the 2014 Cannes Film Festival             Cannes Film Festival         

Going into tonight's awards ceremony at the 2014 Cannes Film Festival, there was no clear front-runner for the event's highest honor, the Palme d'Or.

Prior to the show, buzz in Cannes was deafening for Xavier Dolan's first film to screen in competition "Mommy," the Dardennes brothers' harrowing "Two Days, One Night," and the challenging Russian epic "Leviathan." Yet ultimately the Palme went to  Cannes regular, Turkish director Nuri Bilge Ceylan for his three-hour plus drama "Winter Sleep," a Shakespearean tale of a disgruntled landowner contemplating his affluent lifestyle. Dolan settled for the Jury Prize (along with Jean-Luc Godard for "Goodbye to Language"), while "Leviathan" writers Andrey Zvyaginstev and Oleg Negin were awarded Best Screenplay. The Dardennes, who both have already won Palme d'Or twice before (for "The Child" and "Rosetta"), were shut out as was Marion Cotillard's much-praised performance.



At the press conference immediately following the awards, Campion admitted that she was a "little afraid" to watch Ceylan's film. "I was thinking, oh my god, I'm going to need to take a toilet break," she said. "But I sat down, and the film had such a beautiful rhythm and it took me in. I could have stayed there for another couple hours. It was masterful."

"The real gift of the film is how honest it is," she added. "It's ruthless. If I had the guts to be as honest as [Ceylan], I'd be proud of myself."
In awarding both Dolan and Godard the Jury Prize, the Jury awarded the youngest and oldest filmmaker with films in the competition. Asked if coupling them together was intentional, Campion said "yes, we were aware."

"All of us owe a lot of our life blood to Godard," Campion said. "It's so wonderful that we've had this opportunity to heartfully give him the prize. When I saw his new film, I wasn't expecting it, but I was blown away by it."

Campion also had high praise for "Mommy." "It's such a great, brilliant and modern film," she said. "[Xavier] Dolan is kind of a genius, I think."


----------



## Allegory

*X-Men : Days of Past and Future  *
*By Hemanth Kissoon*
​We were young, we didnt know any better, Magneto (Ian McKellen)

    The 2020s are bleak. A devastated Manhattan is the home to a mutant prison camp. A mini-army of virtually indestructible biomechanical warriors, the Sentinels, able to take on the abilities of super-powered individuals, are rounding up and killing the gifted, their human helpers, and any that contain the genes to father and grandfather such offspring. Wolverine (Hugh Jackman), Magneto, Professor X (Patrick Stewart) and Storm (Halle Berry) have come across a rogue band of mutants still at large, evading capture through a form of time travel. As extinction looms for their species, the only option left to the X-Men is a mind-boggling strategy: Send Wolverines conscience back to his 1973 ever-young body, before Mystique (Jennifer Lawrence) triggers the Sentinel programme into existence.    


Urgent, gripping, X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST is, at last, a return to form for the franchise, after a long, mediocre run. Surprising emotional heft anchors a whizz-bang narrative across multiple timelines, coupling the original cast to the new protagonists birthed in FIRST CLASS (2011). As the future superheroes steel themselves for the approaching final confrontation, and a sense of the end of an epoch permeates, 1970s Wolverine must convince the younger Charles Xavier/Professor X (James McAvoy) and Erik Lehnsherr/Magneto (Michael Fassbender) to stop Mystique from assassinating Dr Bolivar Trask (Peter Dinklage), head of Trask Industries, whose death will galvanise his Sentinel research into fruition. Combining time travel genre tropes, and a bringing the team back together movie, in the context of history/time-to-come, is no mean feat. Rarely is ambition an attribute of blockbusters.

I dont want your suffering; I dont want your future, Charles Xavier

    An atmosphere of anger and regret make for a melancholy spectacle. Amid the stakes of annihilation waiting, Vietnam and Nixon and hate are the 1970s waters to navigate. DAYS OF FUTURE PASTs winning hand comes in the form of juggling adroitly an enthralling array of thespians across genders and ages. In particular, having McAvoy/Stewart and Fassbender/McKellen play the same characters, in the same film, is a master stroke.

    X-MEN 2 still remains the franchise, and graphic novel big screen, benchmark, but DAYS OF FUTURE PAST does attempt to match it. Nightcrawlers White House attack, from the 2003 action flick, has a goofily imaginative rival sequence: Our leads attempt to break the young Magneto out of the Pentagon, utilising the skillset of Quicksilver (Evan Peters), supposedly shot at 3,600 frames per second. DAYS OF FUTURE PAST is not perfect however, a longer runtime would have been welcome to allow the story and characters to breathe, as well as to include more politics. Having said that, there is a refreshing humanism seeped into the films fabric, where value for human life, no matter their moral make-up, is championed. Placing a check on bloodlust, in genres normally craving questionable catharsis, is an attribute alone worthy of celebrating, amid the perquisite mayhem.


----------



## Allegory

*New X-Men Meet Old X-Men and Explain Lots of Stuff*

*Snikt-ing in the '70s*

 By Amy Nicholson Wednesday, May 21 2014                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

 America's sweetheart Jennifer Lawrence truly can do anything. In the course of three months, she's managed to graciously lose an Oscar (her third nomination in four years), swan above the mansplaining condescension of a male pundit who tsk-tsked her for getting drunk in public, and burst into the summer blockbuster _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ as a politicized '70s soul sister grimly fighting for mutant equality by any means necessary. It's no coincidence that in one scene where she embarrasses herself before a crowd of normals, her shapeshifter changes her skin from blue to black and holds her head high under the weight of a righteous afro.  

What fun there is slips in through director Bryan Singer's visuals.

 When we first met her in 2011's_ X-Men: First Class_, Lawrence played a well-behaved do-gooder named Raven. Radicalized by the murder of her mutant friends (including January Jones's plot-haltingly wooden Emma Frost), Raven ditched her establishment name and rechristened herself Mystique. When we meet her again in 1973, the setting of most of_ Days of Future Past_, Mystique is plotting to assassinate anti-mutant activist Dr. Bolivar Trask (an eerily calm Peter Dinklage). That act of aggression will lead, 50 years later, to the total destruction of life on our planet. 
 How do we know? Because that's where the film starts, in a present-day apocalypse made of gray rubble with jolts of neon: purple lasers, yellow mind-control pogs, and piles of lime-green corpses, some fresh and some already artistically mulched. The last of our aging X-Men  Patrick Stewart's Professor X, Ian McKellen's Magneto, and Halle Berry's Storm, i.e. those actors who are happy to collect another _X-Men_ paycheck as long as it doesn't require anything more strenuous than stalking across a room  are days away from death.         

 With help from Ellen Page as pocket-size quantum physicist Kitty Pryde (I'm giving names because the film itself doesn't bother), the X-Men seize on a Hail Mary last hope: send Wolverine's (Hugh Jackman) consciousness half a century back in time into his younger body so he can find Mystique before the pivotal murder and, you know, very nicely ask her not to. For kicks, he must enlist the Professor and Magneto's earlier selves, even though the former (James McAvoy) is a depressive addicted to painkillers and the latter (Michael Fassbender) is locked in a dungeon 100 stories beneath the Pentagon for killing JFK. 
 Wait, JFK? "What else explains a bullet miraculously curving in the air?" glowers McAvoy's bitter mentalist, who still hasn't forgiven the once-powerful Magneto for crippling him in the last film during the Bay of Pigs. Now in the Nixon era, their tensions mirror the real-life fallout of the Vietnam War: The Professor is the martyred peacenik Ron Kovic, Magneto the unrepentant Kissinger, and Mystique the guerilla soldier who answers to no one but her own conscience. 
 You have to admire _X-Men_'s audacious rejiggering of history to fit fiction. Stan Lee launched the series in 1963, the dawn of the civil rights movement, and even at their clangiest the films have never forgotten that these metal, ice, claw, and magma brawls are really metaphors for acceptance. Luckily for the franchise, we've marginalized so many groups that each generation can layer its own struggle over the mutants', be it black power, brown power, gay rights, or god help us, Bronies. 
 Still, all this good-intentioned selflessness means that the movies don't have room to enjoy themselves. _Future Past_ starts fast and never slows down. There's not a line of dialogue that isn't exposition, as though screenwriter Simon Kinberg feared that if he ever stopped drilling home his messages about peace, love, and social panic, we might think we were simply in the theater to have fun. It's like discovering your box of Milk Duds is really chocolate-covered vitamins. 
 What fun there is slips in through director Bryan Singer's visuals. When Wolverine wakes up in the '70s, the first thing he sees is a lava lamp. Everyone's a fashion disaster, from Professor X's wide floral lapels to Magneto's bell-bottoms. As for Jackman himself, over the 14 years he's played Wolvie, he's somehow gotten more ripped. Now 45, he's so lean that when the sun dapples his veiny shoulders, they look like tree bark. 
 Wolverine has always factored into the franchise as an apathetic demigod, an Achilles roused to fight only when war gets personal. Here, he's stuck in the unusual role of moral compass, the Freak of Christmas Future, while the younger mutants get the good fights. 
 The best of the gang is Quicksilver (Evan Peters), a fast-moving teenager who can't resist hotdogging while he saves the day. In one showdown, while swatting away bullets aimed at his friends, he takes a few short breaks to sample some soup, steal a hat, and rearrange the bad guys so that when the clock catches up, they punch each other in the face like the Three Stooges. He's so entertaining that it's a disappointment when Wolverine and co. choose not to bring him along for the rest of the film. Quicksilver will return in_ The Avengers 2_, but the rigmaroles of multi-studio Marvel contracts require he be recast with a different actor. Listen, Fox and Disney: If mutants and humans can learn to share a universe, maybe you can, too.


----------



## Allegory

Should one be accosted by an over-enthusiastic fan. This photo shows a possible escape. Hold still and remove oneself mentally; hopefully some self-awareness will let the "fan" leave. Thanks to Jamie Dolan...............


----------



## Allegory

Hope. Charity. Faith


----------



## boxermom

I read about a really kind thing that Michael did recently while waiting for a flight (I don't know where it happened). He noticed a lot of military people waiting for the same flight. He asked how many 1st class seats were left; he was told 4 and he bought them and along with the 2 he had reserved, he gave them to 6 of the troops for the flight and for the rest of the military on the flight he bought drinks and food for them all, while he went back to coach with them.

It's a refreshing change from all the bad behavior we read about from some celebs.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I read that a while back Boxermom. That was very sweet of him. Makes me love him even more. And I love how he's so generous with his fans, he takes his time to sign autographs and take pics. You don't see a lot of celebs doing that. Michael is pretty cool in my book


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqOmSujwUQc


----------



## Allegory

*Michael Fassbender Was Intimidated Playing the Scottish King*

by Melissa LoParco · May 26, 2014


Dare I say it? In the theatre world saying the name of the Scottish play is cursed. Actors who are involved in the play will not speak its name and dont directly quote unless in the theatre at rehearsal; they dont even call the character by his name, they simply call him the Scottish King. Luckily, Im not in theatre nor am I an actor of any sorts so I can call it what it is for the rest of the article -_ Macbeth_.
Michael Fassbender recently finished filming as Macbeth for the film adaptation by Justin Kurzel which will hit theatres in 2015. The film will also star Marion Cotillard as Lady Macbeth, Paddy Considine as Banquo, Elizabeth Debicki as Lady Macduff, and Sean Harris as Macduff.
With some pretty big shoes to fill (James McAvoy, Ethan Hawke, and Ian Mckellen are among the actors who have played the Scottish King), Fassbender admitted that taking on this role was scary.
[It was] scary. I hope I did justice to it. Its pretty big boots to fill, but I loved the experience and loved working with Justin and Marion. Shes so courageous and such a wonderful actor to work with, Fassbender told the Press Association. 

I think the fact that the name of the play being a curse alone would have me shaking in my boots, let alone playing the character.
There is no current release date for _Macbeth_ but if you want to see three actors who have all taken on the character in one movie head on over to the cinema for _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ to see not only Fassbender in action, but McAvoy and McKellen as well.






I am looking forward to see this movie; I hope Lady Macbeth is deliciously ambitious and not watered down to  become mere annoying.


----------



## Allegory

Oh I love the Paps!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

I'm guessing some ladies will be stalking now. Hmm maybe I should move to the UK  


http://t.co/JNxwCLP16R


----------



## gemini582

FassbenderLover said:


> I'm guessing some ladies will be stalking now. Hmm maybe I should move to the UK
> 
> 
> http://t.co/JNxwCLP16R




I'm assuming those are his favorite places that he doesn't actually visit often.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yeah perhaps. Im guessing chances of seeing him would increase if anyone is around those places, that is if he's in the country


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ever so busy. After this then I'm sure Prometheus 2, then Assassin's Creed, with promo work, interviews and such in between. Rest up when you can Mr. fassbender


http://www.irishpost.co.uk/entertai...on-to-film-in-english-countryside-this-summer


----------



## Freckles1

He is FINE


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yes he certainly is


http://t.co/oRI5RxiYc6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4CSX8mY6_jE


----------



## FassbenderLover

http://t.co/qhWH4qsMj6


----------



## FassbenderLover

Love the last pic
http://t.co/75aStRCFuP


----------



## FassbenderLover

Oh my Lord, ok this is definitely saved as a favourite. 
https://twitter.com/LaRAWRR_13/status/472611323495198720/photo/1


----------



## FassbenderLover

http://t.co/3jFWyiBtYb


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://twitter.com/betway/status/472835664925708288/photo/1


----------



## gemini582

At Lardo in London Fields and a boxing match at Wembley


----------



## miss clare

tumblr_m8v3q4mNPb1rnybwwo1_500


----------



## FassbenderLover

He is looking pretty darn good


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://twitter.com/Fassbender_Way/status/473285711295438849/photo/1


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatMi...41828.150087988529980/257049384500506/?type=1


Any news on Michael Fassbender? What's he up to? Any more sightings?


----------



## Ms Kiah

Fassy's in London filming "Trespass Against Us"


I love him in this shirt. Brings out his eyes. 


https://twitter.com/BarryKeoghan/status/475017419866767360/


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ms Kiah said:


> Fassy's in London filming "Trespass Against Us"
> 
> 
> I love him in this shirt. Brings out his eyes.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BarryKeoghan/status/475017419866767360/




Ha I was about to post this pic but u beat me to it . Michael is looking absolutely gorgeous here, so frefreshed. And yes, beautiful eyes indeed )


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ok I admit, the man has serious swag 


http://repimg.tumblr.com/post/69409424336/michael-fassbender-10


----------



## Freckles1

That man is H O T hot.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yes he is!!


----------



## Freckles1

He needs to get naked again :0


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL o Lord help womankind if he every gets naked again


----------



## gemini582

Michael Fassbenders Larne uncle says it is only a matter of time before his famous nephew wins a major award.

Speaking exclusively to The Times the day after he saw his nephew star as Magneto in the new Xmen movie Days of Future Past, local man Mike Collins stated: I took my son to see Xmen last night.

To be honest, Im not a big Xmen fan, but the movie I saw last night was brilliant.

The most recent installation in the Xmen blockbuster franchise sees Xmen characters from the past and present unite to fight for the survival of their species.

Michael Fassbender has a special link to Larne, as his mother Adele is from the area and he regularly visited his grandparents at the towns Wellington Parade during his childhood.

Michael was born in Germany, his fathers native land, before his family moved to Kilarney.

His uncle Mike recalled: Michael would have been here on numerous occasions  Christmas, family get togethers.

The last time he was in Larne would have been four years ago for my wedding reception at Ballygally castle.

He always wanted to be an actor, since he was very young  since primary and secondary school he was always involved in some form of acting and drama.

He was also a bit of a musician and played everything, including the guitar, which he still plays.

Mike says that the family is very proud of their famous son, who worked very, very hard to make it in Hollywood.

He continued: I thought he was brilliant in 12 Years A Slave and in Hunger.

He has had some brilliant roles, but 12 Years A Slave is probably my favourite.

When Michael works with Steve McQueen he seems to get very good results.

For 12 Years A Slave he was nominated for a Golden Globe for Best Supporting Actor.

So far he has been nominated for an Oscar, a Golden Globe and a BAFTA but he has missed out. It doesnt bother him  he takes it in his stride. Im sure his time will come.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Thanx for the post Gemini. Read the article last night. I give Michael another year or 2 before he wins that Oscar. He does great work and he deserves it


----------



## FassbenderLover

Everyone loves Michael Fassbender, shoot I love him too 


http://t.co/bcNIppJjOu


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ok I admit it, I love pics of Michael up close cuz his face is so beautifully handsome. I could stare all day


http://t.co/kPmTwWb3uW


----------



## FassbenderLover

Love how Michael says "massage" 






http://t.co/KlHZF1H5qV


----------



## morrisol

Damn. Just saw this on Tumblr and thought I should post it here.



> my friends friend is Michael Fassbenders estate agent and apparently  once they went to the property and there were random girls and tons of  coke everywhere and I think about this when I feel sad



I think this is true because he's a whore and I believe that blind item about him doing coke.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow, first time posting and that's what u post. Hmm?


----------



## lilly1973

morrisol said:


> Damn. Just saw this on Tumblr and thought I should post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is true because he's a whore and I believe that blind item about him doing coke.



There was a period on his career, I think it was 2008/2009 (mainly by the time he was living in Los angeles with his ex girlfriend) that he indeed "resembled" someone who enjoyed some... 'hardcore fun' if you know what I mean. He sure had his wild days...


----------



## Morgane

We were all impatient for a bad joke. Thanks for having wasted  your time  creating an account here.
A friend of a friend of a friend who said that a friend.. 
His two rooms flat in Hackney is supposed to be his property\estate?
Even if someone would take seriously a blind item,I've never seen blind items about coke use.


----------



## Morgane

lilly1973 said:


> There was a period on his career, I think it was 2008/2009 (mainly by the time he was living in Los angeles with his ex girlfriend) that he indeed "resembled" someone who enjoyed some... 'hardcore fun' if you know what I mean. He sure had his wild days...


 
In the few photos taken at parties,when he was living with his ex in L.A. ,he seemed just tipsy. He sure had his wild days,but I think more like a drinker and  a guy who likes to party hard. I also  remember  well an interview in which he said clearly that drugs are not his cup of tea,and I must say that I believe him.  He really seems  more the classic Irish guy who likes just drinking than a drug user.


----------



## morrisol

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow, first time posting and that's what u post. Hmm?



 What? Am I allowed not to post this? I'm a long-time lurker + came across this news and thought I should post this. xxxx this isn't an appreciation forum, it's a GOSSIP forum.



Morgane said:


> Even if someone would take seriously a blind item,I've never seen blind items about coke use.



There's a blind item about 'him' snorting cocaine. Plus over the years there's been tidbits of him using weed.. and something about him having a 'blast' at TIFF last year


----------



## FassbenderLover

xxx O and btw I saw that blind, "snorting star is a magnet" and of course since Michael's name was thrown in there just for the heck of it u decided to grab at it and run with it. He wasn't even A list then, now he problably is. So therefore ur only assuming that it was him when in fact it could have been countless other A-A+ actors. Why you feel the need to say it's Michael I have no clue. xx You saying he does coke and /or other hard drugs is quite slanderous. Until a blind is revealed to be a certain celebrity then all there is, is guessing and assumptions


----------



## Morgane

Even now he's not referred to as an A lister..  At the time he was rather unknown,with the exception of cinephiles,and recognised only as the guy of Inglorious Bastards. People don't even know that he was cast as magneto. Blind items are 99% a load of bollocks,but the fact that in these four years there have never been rumours about that is also very telling. Even if it was true,using weed and using coke are different things.


----------



## Swanky

Let me remind everyone, this is not a fan forum.  Positive and negative gossip/news/photos are all allowed.  If you don't like a post, simply skip it.  Being respectful to other members, however, is a rule and must be followed.


----------



## Darklady

FassbenderLover said:


> I read that a while back Boxermom. That was very sweet of him. Makes me love him even more. And I love how he's so generous with his fans, he takes his time to sign autographs and take pics. You don't see a lot of celebs doing that. Michael is pretty cool in my book
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqOmSujwUQc


That's a blind item  (which was revealed)  So when the blind is about an act of kindness you will take it as fact but blinds that portray him in a bad light such as  Michael doing the dirty on  Naomi Campbell  with another woman( which was also a blind item reveals Is a lie?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Im pretty much sure if Michael had stepped out on Naomi Campbell it would have been front page news cuz she most likely would have hurt him, knowing her temper. I know the man isn't perfect however I choose to believe the good even if he's done bad


----------



## Freckles1

FassbenderLover said:


> Im pretty much sure if Michael had stepped out on Naomi Campbell it would have been front page news cuz she most likely would have hurt him, knowing her temper. I know the man isn't perfect however I choose to believe the good even if he's done bad




Ha!! She would seriously do something cray cray!!!


----------



## Darklady

FassbenderLover said:


> Im pretty much sure if Michael had stepped out on Naomi Campbell it would have been front page news cuz she most likely would have hurt him, knowing her temper. I know the man isn't perfect however I choose to believe the good even if he's done bad


It was on the Mail Online  and then all over the gossip and blog sites. I'm surprised you missed that' Since I know how closely you watch Michael's career on and off the pitch so to speak.

Link here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2598037/Naomi-Campbell-proves-shes-Shape-emerges-dating-12-Years-A-Slave-hunk-Michael-Fassbender.html

If you read it closely you will  see that the story seems to come from Naomi's camp. I wouldnt' be surprised if she leaked it after  she  caught him in the hotel room with another woman. Enty turned this incident into a blind which he revealed.


----------



## Artica

Darklady said:


> It was on the Mail Online  and then all over the gossip and blog sites. I'm surprised you missed that' Since I know how closely you watch Michael's career on and off the pitch so to speak.
> 
> Link here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2598037/Naomi-Campbell-proves-shes-Shape-emerges-dating-12-Years-A-Slave-hunk-Michael-Fassbender.html
> 
> If you read it closely you will  see that the story seems to come from Naomi's camp. I wouldnt' be surprised if she leaked it after  she  caught him in the hotel room with another woman. Enty turned this incident into a blind which he revealed.



This whole Naomi story is pure PR. After the story of them dating together hit the papers, he was seen with Louise Hazel at Broadway Market again. The man is obviously still having fun at the 'candy shop'.


----------



## Darklady

PR for whom though? Unlike  most celebs I think Michael does not like his private life in the public domain at all.  The man is a major player and having fun. That's for sure.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ha it wouldn't surprise me if she had her people set it up. After she saw him in 12YAS? Naah Im thinking she saw him in Shame and thought D@MN. And I read somewhere that he tried to holla at some chic off set on his new movie. Clearly the man loves candy, hope he doesn't get diabetes and his teeth fall out LOL


----------



## morrisol

FassbenderLover said:


> xxx O and btw I saw that blind, "snorting star is a magnet" and of course since Michael's name was thrown in there just for the heck of it u decided to grab at it and run with it.



I guess you missed the clue. The magnet bit is referring to Magneto.



Artica said:


> After the  story of them dating together hit the papers, he was seen with Louise  Hazel at Broadway Market again. The man is obviously still having fun at  the 'candy shop'.



He was also 'seen' with Naomi at Nobu. They probably hooked up again when he was in NY for the X-Men premiere


----------



## Ms Kiah

What's the pearl clutching breaking news?


He's one of the best actors of his generation. Between roles he lives it up. Fassy likes to get his freak on, likes to drink, likes to party, and likes to shark smile. I thought we all knew this?


----------



## Morgane

morrisol said:


> I guess you missed the clue. The magnet bit is referring to Magneto.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily..  There's no way that he was referred to as an A lister (even now he's referred to as B\B+  lister) when he was almost unknown and many people didn't even know that he was cast as magneto.


----------



## Morgane

Darklady said:


> PR for whom though? Unlike  most celebs I think Michael does not like his private life in the public domain at all.  The man is a major player and having fun. That's for sure.


 

I think Artica was  referring only to Naomi.

I don't know if they had a fling,but the source for that news was The Sun,one of the least reliable sources,and then it was reported by The Daily Mail,and other websites.There aren't photos,sightings (that girl who saw them at Nobu recognised him after two hours..)
That blind item (if I remember well it has not been revealed yet)  was ludicrous. A story about Naomi going crazy soon after The Sun story.. very predictable.
This confirms my theory that it's all fabricated on the base of previous news and rumours around the web.


----------



## Reborn

Morgane said:


> We were all impatient for a bad joke. Thanks for having wasted  your time  creating an account here.
> A friend of a friend of a friend who said that a friend..
> His two rooms flat in Hackney is supposed to be his property\estate?
> Even if someone would take seriously a blind item,I've never seen blind items about coke use.



Not sure if its true in terms of the rumour, but thought I would mention that in the UK Realtors are called "Estate Agents" it does not mean the person owns a huge Estate but that they market all types of properties to buy, sell and to rent.


----------



## MJDaisy

just saw the new xmen! such an awesome movie. love him as magneto.


----------



## Artica

Darklady said:


> PR for whom though? Unlike  most celebs I think Michael does not like his private life in the public domain at all.  The man is a major player and having fun. That's for sure.



For Naomie. Wasn't she recently replaced for a younger model by her previous lover? Who knows?! She seems way too high maintenance for a simple boy from Killarney.


----------



## FassbenderLover

He might not be rich enough for her Artica but he sure is famous enough and...gifted enough


----------



## gemini582

Darklady said:


> PR for whom though? Unlike  most celebs I think Michael does not like his private life in the public domain at all.  The man is a major player and having fun. That's for sure.




Naomi was promoting her show in the US when the rumors started. Who knows if they actually went on a date but the timing was suspicious.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lucky fan
https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatMi...41828.150087988529980/263807157158062/?type=1


----------



## Darklady

Artica said:


> For Naomie. Wasn't she recently replaced for a younger model by her previous lover? Who knows?! She seems way too high maintenance for a simple boy from Killarney.


Yeah. She did get dumped by her Russian Billionaire for some model she mentored on her show the 'Face'. I agree Naomi is high maintenance woman who loves luxury and diamonds and Michael is a normal guy. Someone like Naomi would be hard work for a simple dude like Fassbender.  However,  do I think they hooked up for a shag? Yeah.  I wouldn't put it past him. We know he likes the ladies and he does not  seem  be  that discerning when it comes to picking partners.  

Causal hookup yeah. Dating - nope.


----------



## jlactofree

Just curious.  What month was he seen with Louise Hazel?  
He seems to keep in touch with Zoe Kavitz as well.


----------



## Artica

Darklady said:


> Yeah. She did get dumped by her Russian Billionaire for some model she mentored on her show the 'Face'. I agree Naomi is high maintenance woman who loves luxury and diamonds and Michael is a normal guy. Someone like Naomi would be hard work for a simple dude like Fassbender.  However,  do I think they hooked up for a shag? Yeah.  I wouldn't put it past him. We know he likes the ladies and he does not  seem  be  that discerning when it comes to picking partners.
> 
> Causal hookup yeah. Dating - nope.



Indeed! Can't blame the man either. I saw Naomi last month and she is still absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Artica

jlactofree said:


> Just curious.  What month was he seen with Louise Hazel?
> He seems to keep in touch with Zoe Kavitz as well.



In May and I do think he and Zoe remained friends, but who knows?!


----------



## FassbenderLover

"We know he likes the ladies and he does not  seem  be  that discerning when it comes to picking partners."  


Well lets hope his love for the ladies don't get him in trouble, and when he's ready to settle down he will use a lot of discerning, use his brain and not his pen!s


----------



## jlactofree

Was the sighting by tweet  or did you see them? Because I think he may just be friendly with Louise and not involved physically? But just like you said who knows.


----------



## CaribbeanChick

He has just been invited to join the Academy. 

http://www.thewrap.com/lupita-nyong...-abdi-invited-to-join-motion-picture-academy/


----------



## FassbenderLover

CaribbeanChick said:


> He has just been invited to join the Academy.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/lupita-nyong...-abdi-invited-to-join-motion-picture-academy/





Do u think he should join or what considering he's been snubbed? Would be funny if he says no tho


----------



## CaribbeanChick

I think he should join and I think he will. Yes, AMPAS makes questionable choices year after year, but that's precisely why he should join. So he can cast his votes for projects he thinks are of value. Plus he can vote for himself! Hahaha


----------



## FassbenderLover

CaribbeanChick said:


> I think he should join and I think he will. Yes, AMPAS makes questionable choices year after year, but that's precisely why he should join. So he can cast his votes for projects he thinks are of value. Plus he can vote for himself! Hahaha





Yes he can make a difference. I just hope they wise up and give him an Oscar next year. The man deserves it


----------



## CaribbeanChick

He should have won for Shame. But hey, he's young. I'm sure he'll win one one day


----------



## Reborn

I haven't seen Shame but I thought he should have won for 12YAS.

I hope Macbeth is Oscar worthy and wins it for him. 

I know it is due out early next year (Feb or March), does anyone know if that will that mean it will be in consideration for the 2015 Oscars or the following year as nominations are announced in January? Does the release date make a difference?


----------



## Solemony

^ It won't be considered for the Oscar hosted in 2015 but will be considered for the 2016 one. Any movies that are released this year and has the potential for an Oscar nomination will be eligible for the 2015 Oscar. The way I've known the Oscars- movies that were released in the award season- which is always around mid-late October to the end of December are movies that will mostly be in contender for the Oscar or the Globe. Of course, it's not always the case but a lot of the nominated movies seems to be released around that time. I hope Michael is nominated for an Oscar soon because he's a great actor and definitely deserve one !


----------



## FassbenderLover

Solemony said:


> ^ It won't be considered for the Oscar hosted in 2015 but will be considered for the 2016 one. Any movies that released this year and has the potential for an Oscar nomination will be eligible for the 2015 Oscar. The way I've known the Oscars- movies that are released in the award season- which is always around mid-late October to the end of December are movies that will mostly be in contender for the Oscar or the Globe. Of course, it's not always the case but a lot of the nominated movies seems to be released around that time. I hope Michael is nominated for an Oscar soon because he's a great actor and definitely deserve one !




I agree. Let's hope its for the movie Frank. Some actors who won Oscars have gone through physical transformations like gain or lose weight. With Michael not showing his face I hope the Academy will see the acting he displays


----------



## Reborn

Solemony said:


> ^ It won't be considered for the Oscar hosted in 2015 but will be considered for the 2016 one. Any movies that are released this year and has the potential for an Oscar nomination will be eligible for the 2015 Oscar. The way I've known the Oscars- movies that were released in the award season- which is always around mid-late October to the end of December are movies that will mostly be in contender for the Oscar or the Globe. Of course, it's not always the case but a lot of the nominated movies seems to be released around that time. I hope Michael is nominated for an Oscar soon because he's a great actor and definitely deserve one !


Thanks, for clarifying this, I thought that might be the case


----------



## CaribbeanChick

His IMDb page states that Macbeth will be released in 2014. If they end the post production early it could be a contender for next year's Oscars. I'd be thrilled if they could finish it early and have back to back Fassy appearances at the Oscars. As for Frank, if they have a good campaign, I can see him nominated in the Comedy category at the Golden Globes. That could hopefully be a good sign going towards the Oscars but I doubt AMPAS would go for that.

P.S. English is my second language, so I apologize for any grammatical errors


----------



## Reborn

CaribbeanChick said:


> His IMDb page states that Macbeth will be released in 2014. If they end the post production early it could be a contender for next year's Oscars. I'd be thrilled if they could finish it early and have back to back Fassy appearances at the Oscars. As for Frank, if they have a good campaign, I can see him nominated in the Comedy category at the Golden Globes. That could hopefully be a good sign going towards the Oscars but I doubt AMPAS would go for that.
> 
> P.S. English is my second language, so I apologize for any grammatical errors


Ok I saw this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macbeth_(2015_film) and thought it would be 2015.

I guess if they are working towards an earlier release for late 2014 they have the Oscars in mind for 2015 then


----------



## CaribbeanChick

I thought it was going to be a 2015 release too. Maybe it still is. I just know that his IMDb filmography says 2014. The sooner, the better for us Fassy fans!


----------



## Morgane

Yes,I would not exclude a release for this year. A first footage has been already showed at Cannes and it seems that the press was really impressed  Actually Macbeth's footage was the one who received the greater praise. I had no doubt. Michael is a hell of an actor and I'm sure that Marion has made a good work too.
But Weinstein has already scheduled Big eyes with Waltz\ Adams and The imitation game with Cumberbatch\ Knightley,so I really don't know.  It would be great to see Cumberbatch and Fassbender "together"  during the next awards season.


----------



## mollie12

There were a bunch of tweets last night/this morning from people working at or attending Glastonbury Music Festival that spotted Michael.+ Bradley Cooper.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> There were a bunch of tweets last night/this morning from people working at or attending Glastonbury Music Festival that spotted Michael.+ Bradley Cooper.




I swear I get jealous when people meet him and see him somewhere. I'm thinking, why can't I be that lucky LOL. I guess I'd have to move there to catch a glimpse and snap a pic


----------



## FassbenderLover

Interesting. I just watched a Frank interview with Michael Fassbender where he mentioned the Glastonbury Music Festival. Seems as if he had planned to go, or made plans to go after that interview. Said it would be money well spent


----------



## FassbenderLover

Love this interview of Michael and Ian McKellen
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/video/michael-fassbender-ian-mckellen-interview-175420801.html


----------



## PurseLynne

I met Michael Fassbender when I was in New York and he looks better in person. He is very nice and gentle.


----------



## FassbenderLover

PurseLynne said:


> I met Michael Fassbender when I was in New York and he looks better in person. He is very nice and gentle.


 Aww that's so sweet. I've been hearing a lot lately how sweet he is, of course I wanna hear more so lemme have it. Tell me more


----------



## PurseLynne

FassbenderLover said:


> Aww that's so sweet. I've been hearing a lot lately how sweet he is, of course I wanna hear more so lemme have it. Tell me more


I met him  like two or three years ago. He was just outside of a bakery smoking a joint with a few buddies. It was almost evening time and he casually said hey to me. I said hey back and I just stood there a little star struck. He was able to pick up on it and he introduced himself to me. I had a few errands to run because I was helping my sister with packing, so we couldn't chat for too long. Our conversation was probably for about 3 minutes tops! I was shaking in my pants. He did most of the talking. We talked about restaurants and cupcakes. It was weird. I didn't ask for an autograph or picture, but I wish I did. He told me have a nice day and I told him the same.

It was a pleasant experience. I've seen and met a few celebrities in my life. I really enjoyed the Michael Fassbender one because he was so chill and not a pompous self entitled brat who thinks the world owns him something.

The most disturbing experience was when I saw Leonardo DiCaprio back in 2003. He was crying while talking on his cell phone. I felt bad for him and I wonder what it all was about. I didn't walk up to him.


----------



## FassbenderLover

PurseLynne said:


> I met him  like two or three years ago. He was just outside of a bakery smoking a joint with a few buddies. It was almost evening time and he casually said hey to me. I said hey back and I just stood there a little star struck. He was able to pick up on it and he introduced himself to me. I had a few errands to run because I was helping my sister with packing, so we couldn't chat for too long. Our conversation was probably for about 3 minutes tops! I was shaking in my pants. He did most of the talking. We talked about restaurants and cupcakes. It was weird. I didn't ask for an autograph or picture, but I wish I did. He told me have a nice day and I told him the same.
> 
> It was a pleasant experience. I've seen and met a few celebrities in my life. I really enjoyed the Michael Fassbender one because he was so chill and not a pompous self entitled brat who thinks the world owns him something.
> 
> The most disturbing experience was when I saw Leonardo DiCaprio back in 2003. He was crying while talking on his cell phone. I felt bad for him and I wonder what it all was about. I didn't walk up to him.


 


Aww, that's so sweet. He sounds like a very nice guy. Thanx for sharing. Love hearing stories of people meeting him. Should one day I meet him, I'll gladly share mine


----------



## PurseLynne

FassbenderLover said:


> Aww, that's so sweet. He sounds like a very nice guy. Thanx for sharing. Love hearing stories of people meeting him. Should one day I meet him, I'll gladly share mine


It was a great and memorable experience.


----------



## Solemony

PurseLynne said:


> It was a great and memorable experience.



I'd might have gone to lala land and fainted on the spot or there may or may not be birds flying around in circles over my head XD.


----------



## PurseLynne

Solemony said:


> I'd might have gone to lala land and fainted on the spot or there may or may not be birds flying around in circles over my head XD.


I almost did faint. I felt lightheaded


----------



## Blueberry12

PurseLynne said:


> I met him  like two or three years ago. He was just outside of a bakery smoking a joint with a few buddies. It was almost evening time and he casually said hey to me. I said hey back and I just stood there a little star struck. He was able to pick up on it and he introduced himself to me. I had a few errands to run because I was helping my sister with packing, so we couldn't chat for too long. Our conversation was probably for about 3 minutes tops! I was shaking in my pants. He did most of the talking. We talked about restaurants and cupcakes. It was weird. I didn't ask for an autograph or picture, but I wish I did. He told me have a nice day and I told him the same.
> 
> It was a pleasant experience. I've seen and met a few celebrities in my life. I really enjoyed the Michael Fassbender one because he was so chill and not a pompous self entitled brat who thinks the world owns him something.
> 
> The most disturbing experience was when I saw Leonardo DiCaprio back in 2003. He was crying while talking on his cell phone. I felt bad for him and I wonder what it all was about. I didn't walk up to him.



Sounds like a great meeting. Cupcakes! Haha!


----------



## Blueberry12

How many of us met Fassy then?
It was at  least 3 -4 more who mentioned meeting him.

I've met him too.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> How many of us met Fassy then?
> It was at  least 3 -4 more who mentioned meeting him.
> 
> I've met him too.





Ok MsBerry gimme the tea, I wanna hear


----------



## FassbenderLover

OOO my boy Michael partying like a rock star. Rock on
http://t.co/fIcz88nolM


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Ok MsBerry gimme the tea, I wanna hear



Not so much tea to spill , I bumped into him at London Fields , we talked like 2 minutes , said Hi and that's all.

Sharky Grin as usual...


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Not so much tea to spill , I bumped into him at London Fields , we talked like 2 minutes , said Hi and that's all.
> 
> Sharky Grin as usual...


 


You know I'm thinking of moving to London just to be near Michael. That way I can see him and then tell you guys


----------



## Lilmix

FassbenderLover said:


> You know I'm thinking of moving to London just to be near Michael. That way I can see him and then tell you guys



Lol your joking right! 
Just in case you were not I thought I would mention that people who live in London and occasionally see him, nothing happens with them. Its a huge place millions of people, like a needle in a haystack.
I wouldn't hedge my bets on you moving to London and striking up a romance with him, in case you were considering it... 
He lives in a part of London very very very multicultural shall we say, surrounded by his "supposed type". And he doesn't really take the bait anymore from what I hear which would suggest the the days of randomly picking up a local girl from his area are far behind him now. He's upgraded to models and fellow movie stars  
Most importantly I don't think he would take too kindly to being regularly observed by his fans, no matter how far they traveled to do so :giggles:


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lilmix said:


> Lol your joking right!
> Just in case you were not I thought I would mention that people who live in London and occasionally see him, nothing happens with them. Its a huge place millions of people, like a needle in a haystack.
> I wouldn't hedge my bets on you moving to London and striking up a romance with him, in case you were considering it...
> He lives in a part of London very very very multicultural shall we say, surrounded by his "supposed type". And he doesn't really take the bait anymore from what I hear which would suggest the the days of randomly picking up a local girl from his area are far behind him now. He's upgraded to models and fellow movie stars
> Most importantly I don't think he would take too kindly to being regularly observed by his fans, no matter how far they traveled to do so :giggles:


Ugh too bad, but any sighting would do LOL


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> You know I'm thinking of moving to London just to be near Michael. That way I can see him and then tell you guys



Haha. Good idea. 
London is lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Ugh too bad, but any sighting would do LOL



How do you know that FL isn't a model?


----------



## Lilmix

Blueberry12 said:


> How do you know that FL isn't a model?


I did not say she wasn't a hot model lol, she could even be a hot athlete or a hot actress as well
I provided useful information for self assurance or elimination 
It is for the reader to decide if they fit the bill and if it is worth the risk 

I agree London is lovely. Worth a visit any time.


----------



## gemini582

FassbenderLover said:


> You know I'm thinking of moving to London just to be near Michael. That way I can see him and then tell you guys




Just make a trip to NY next time he's in town. A couple off us have met him here. Plus he stays at the same hotel. If you're really determined it shouldn't be hard to find him...not that I'm encouraging stalking.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gemini582 said:


> Just make a trip to NY next time he's in town. A couple off us have met him here. Plus he stays at the same hotel. If you're really determined it shouldn't be hard to find him...not that I'm encouraging stalking.





No stalker here, just a fan of Michael soof course I wanna meet him. Whether its London or NY is no problem. I have family and friends there so I can go visit, as for NY. My friend LOVES NY, so next times she decides on a trip I just might accompany here, as long as Michael is there. And no I'm no model or athlete but I have no problem turning heads so should there be a day I meet Michael yeah I'll turn his too. He might have upgraded to models and athletes, hell he can upgrade to a monkey if he wants to but anything can happen


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> No stalker here, just a fan of Michael soof course I wanna meet him. Whether its London or NY is no problem. I have family and friends there so I can go visit, as for NY. My friend LOVES NY, so next times she decides on a trip I just might accompany here, as long as Michael is there. And no I'm no model or athlete but I have no problem turning heads so should there be a day I meet Michael yeah I'll turn his too. He might have upgraded to models and athletes, hell he can upgrade to a monkey if he wants to but anything can happen




Good luck then. 

As Thomas A. Edison said :

Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time.


----------



## Lilmix

If Macbeth comes out this year it will probably be aired at TIFF. It might be worth booking into the film festivals he is likely to be at if you want to meet and greet


----------



## FassbenderLover

Thanx MissBerry
MissLilMix sounds like a plan, but I thought Macbeth was coming out next year. Either way I'm a patient person.


----------



## gemini582

FassbenderLover said:


> No stalker here, just a fan of Michael soof course I wanna meet him. Whether its London or NY is no problem. I have family and friends there so I can go visit, as for NY. My friend LOVES NY, so next times she decides on a trip I just might accompany here, as long as Michael is there. And no I'm no model or athlete but I have no problem turning heads so should there be a day I meet Michael yeah I'll turn his too. He might have upgraded to models and athletes, hell he can upgrade to a monkey if he wants to but anything can happen





Lilmix said:


> If Macbeth comes out this year it will probably be aired at TIFF. It might be worth booking into the film festivals he is likely to be at if you want to meet and greet


Yeah you should try to go to TIFF or NYFF. Between Macbeth and Slow West there's a good chance he'll show up at one or both of those.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gemini582 said:


> Yeah you should try to go to TIFF or NYFF. Between Macbeth and Slow West there's a good chance he'll show up at one or both of those.





Sounds good, I have a brother in Canada so maybe it's time I visit him


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Sounds good, I have a brother in Canada so maybe it's time I visit him







&#8220;I had never met Larry before, but I had seen him on stage and I was impressed because he was such a marvelous actor, I saw him in &#8216;The Royal Family&#8217; and I said, &#8216;that&#8217;s the man I am going to marry&#8217;. And [my friend] said, &#8216;Ridiculous. You&#8217;re both married already&#8217;, and I said it didn&#8217;t matter, I would still marry him one day.&#8221;

 (Vivien Leigh)


----------



## FassbenderLover

This picture tho
http://t.co/KlUBPW2Fyi


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> This picture tho
> http://t.co/KlUBPW2Fyi



Not bad , but not as good as this one.


----------



## Solemony

Michael should refrain from growing a beard. It makes him look like a hobo xD. Stubble are fine but no beard, it ages him greatly!


----------



## Blueberry12

Solemony said:


> Michael should refrain from growing a beard. It makes him look like a hobo xD. Stubble are fine but no beard, it ages him greatly!



I am not fond of the beard either , but the pic is great.


----------



## Solemony

He and Benedict knows how to groove it down! Look at the guy on the left, he's like "man I wish I was them" xD.


----------



## Blueberry12

Solemony said:


> He and Benedict knows how to groove it down! Look at the guy on the left, he's like "man I wish I was them" xD.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Not bad , but not as good as this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672066





This is the full picture. Not sure why they cut off Tom Hiddleston
https://twitter.com/TricksAndMagic/status/425094060949241856/photo/1


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> This is the full picture. Not sure why they cut off Tom Hiddleston
> https://twitter.com/TricksAndMagic/status/425094060949241856/photo/1


----------



## FassbenderLover

O snap, Mr Messy Hair, every rocking the shades
https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatMi...41828.150087988529980/266199986918779/?type=1


----------



## mollie12

The Daily Mail has a photo of BCoop and MF.  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lagher-backstage-final-night-Glastonbury.html

Also:


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> O snap, Mr Messy Hair, every rocking the shades
> https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatMi...41828.150087988529980/266199986918779/?type=1



Do you live far away from Glastonbury?

(I know it's over now... )


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Do you live far away from Glastonbury?
> 
> (I know it's over now... )





Unfortunately yes


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> The Daily Mail has a photo of BCoop and MF.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lagher-backstage-final-night-Glastonbury.html
> 
> Also:





Sounds like a blast, glad they had fun. Its Michael's first time going


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Unfortunately yes



What a pity.


;(


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> What a pity.
> 
> 
> ;(





I know, would have loved to hear Metallica and of course see Michael and Bradley


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> I know, would have loved to hear Metallica and of course see Michael and Bradley



Maybe he is going next year too.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe he is going next year too.



If hes not too busy. Lord knows the man works hard


----------



## gemini582

.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gemini582 said:


> .





Thanx for posting, looked like Michael had fun and its good to see him smiling


----------



## FassbenderLover

http://t.co/XuTnIbqPIX


----------



## Solemony

Those camouflage shorts it looks so odd on him. I'm so used to seeing him in monochromatic colors (long dress pants or jeans or suits) that this made him look all the more funny and appealing.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Solemony said:


> Those camouflage shorts it looks so odd on him. I'm so used to seeing him in monochromatic colors (long dress pants or jeans or suits) that this made him look all the more funny and appealing.


Goes great with that smile tho


----------



## Blueberry12

Now I watched The Counselor.
Not my fave M movie...

But there were some nice scenes.


----------



## Blueberry12

Everyone , which is your fave Michael movie?


----------



## Blueberry12

Mine is Hunger.
And I like Jane Eyre too.

And I also like Sherlock Holmes and the Case of the Silk Stocking , that was the first film I've seen with Michael.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Mine is Hunger.
> And I like Jane Eyre too.
> 
> And I also like Sherlock Holmes and the Case of the Silk Stocking , that was the first film I've seen with Michael.




Mine is Hex, 300 and XMen First Class


----------



## CaribbeanChick

My favorite ones are Jane Eyre and X-Men First Class. But I think his best movie is 12 Years a Slave. Performance wise, Hunger and Shame


----------



## mollie12

Best films:

A Dangerous Method
Hunger
12 Years a Slave
Inglourious Basterds
Jane Eyre
Fish Tank
Haywire (yes, I consider this movie pretty excellent at what it's trying to do)

TBH, everything else is meh or outright bad.  But he's worked a lot (probably too much) and that's a really good filmography for someone who broke out just six years ago.  Quite frankly, if we're just counting the "good" films in someone's career and throwing out the bad (which I tend to do), than I think he has more "good" films than a lot of his Brit peers.


----------



## FassbenderLover

The best is yet to come for Michael. He's just gonna keep on getting better and better, and with his production company the sky's the limit


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

Fish Tank!!!

X-Men, Hunger & IB


----------



## Morgane

My favourite ones are Hunger,Fish tank,Jane Eyre and Shame. Shame is not a perfect film,but it's one of those films I kept thinking about after watching it. 12 YAS is a great film, Michael is incredible but I've preferred him in Shame and Hunger.
The most disturbing is Eden Lake.
I agree,the best is yet to come for him. Fingers crossed for Macbeth.

I wonder if he will be at Silverstone this weekend.


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> My favourite ones are Hunger,Fish tank,Jane Eyre and Shame. Shame is not a perfect film,but it's one of those films I kept thinking about after watching it. 12 YAS is a great film, Michael is incredible but I've preferred him in Shame and Hunger.
> The most disturbing is Eden Lake.
> I agree,the best is yet to come for him. Fingers crossed for Macbeth.
> 
> I wonder if he will be at Silverstone this weekend.



I agree about Shame , it was not perfect , but it was genial in many ways.
I was crying when I went home...

I've seen it at London Film Festival with Michael also attending.

He was blushing when he entered the stage and the public (the females mostly ) were yelling...


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> The best is yet to come for Michael. He's just gonna keep on getting better and better, and with his production company the sky's the limit



I'd love to hear him sing that Sinatra song.


----------



## miss clare

He gives 100% to all his performances. I appreciated Hunger, Jane Eyre and Fish Tank, but he looked best in The Counselor, Inglorous Basterds, A Bear Named Winnie and After the Funeral.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> I'd love to hear him sing that Sinatra song.


Ive seen the youtube video. He has a very nice singing voice


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> I agree about Shame , it was not perfect , but it was genial in many ways.
> I was crying when I went home...
> 
> I've seen it at London Film Festival with Michael also attending.
> 
> He was blushing when he entered the stage and the public (the females mostly ) were yelling...


 
 I suppose he blushed many other times during the promotion..
Can you confirm that he's very gracious to fans,people attending these events?


----------



## FassbenderLover

miss clare said:


> He gives 100% to all his performances. I appreciated Hunger, Jane Eyre and Fish Tank, but he looked best in The Counselor, Inglorous Basterds, A Bear Named Winnie and After the Funeral.




He does give really good performances. Hes getting Oscar next year for Frank, if not then following year for Macbeth. Im calling it


----------



## Morgane

miss clare said:


> He gives 100% to all his performances. I appreciated Hunger, Jane Eyre and Fish Tank, but he looked best in The Counselor, Inglorous Basterds, A Bear Named Winnie and After the Funeral.


 
IMO he was very attractive in Fish Tank


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> He does give really good performances. Hes getting Oscar next year for Frank, if not then following year for Macbeth. Im calling it


 
For Frank it's very improbable,but I would not exclude Macbeth for the next awards season..   The release date has not been confirmed. I hope it will go to Venice or TIFF.
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...festivals-20140630?page=1#blogPostHeaderPanel


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> I suppose he blushed many other times during the promotion..
> Can you confirm that he's very gracious to fans,people attending these events?




I did not meet him at this screening, but as I've heard he is always gracious to people.


A friend met him before the screening and he was very nice to her and he was lovely when I met him an other time.
He seems like a very nice guy.
There was a Q & A after the screening where I asked him about his acting , and he was very lovely.


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Mine is Hex, 300 and XMen First Class



Yes indeed.
Hex is great!


http://youtu.be/Zb4BTQHotBo


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> I did not meet him at this screening, but as I've heard he is always gracious to people.
> 
> 
> A friend met him before the screening and he was very nice to her and he was lovely when I met him an other time.
> He seems like a very nice guy.
> There was a Q & A after the screening where I asked him about his acting , and he was very lovely.



You've met and interviewed him, more or less, oh how I envy you lol


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> For Frank it's very improbable,but I would not exclude Macbeth for the next awards season..   The release date has not been confirmed. I hope it will go to Venice or TIFF.
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...festivals-20140630?page=1#blogPostHeaderPanel



I hope it will go to Venice.
I went to Venice in 2011 , it was fun.
I am still laughing at those " film producers" who wanted to invite me to different screenings.
Italian men are funny.

Venice is wonderful.
But as I live in Sweden ( you can only buy alcohol at special stores ) I did not realise that the peach drink I've bought at a regular store included alcohol , so I ended up sitting 3 hours at St Mark's Basilica being very dizzy and starring at the doves.


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> You've met and interviewed him, more or less, oh how I envy you lol



Yes , we were lucky , both me and me friend managed to ask him a question.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , we were lucky , both me and me friend managed to ask him a question.




Should you meet him again kindly take pics


----------



## Blueberry12

Michael is at Silverstone








Source :  


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=305268126300327


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> This is the full picture. Not sure why they cut off Tom Hiddleston
> https://twitter.com/TricksAndMagic/status/425094060949241856/photo/1



These are funny too.









http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2014...nder-dance-from-baker-street-to-downton-abbey


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> I hope it will go to Venice.
> I went to Venice in 2011 , it was fun.
> I am still laughing at those " film producers" who wanted to invite me to different screenings.
> Italian men are funny.
> 
> Venice is wonderful.
> But as I live in Sweden ( you can only buy alcohol at special stores ) I did not realise that the peach drink I've bought at a regular store included alcohol , so I ended up sitting 3 hours at St Mark's Basilica being very dizzy and starring at the doves.


 
Glad to read  a further confirmation about his attitude.

Yes,Italian men are funny,sometimes intrusive,but generally funny.. Probably you bought a peach vodka! You can find easily vodka,liqueurs,  and other alcoholic drinks in every supermarket and in many grocery stores. 
Venice is beautiful,in Italy there are so many wonderful places to visit. You could have met him ,Shame and A dangerous method were in competition at Venice that year.

Michael is at Silverstone today for the qualifying,I was sure he was going there. Tomorrow  we should see many photos!
I've  a passion in common with Michael,I've inherited a great love for Formula1 from my grandfather. It's a pity that the Ferrari team is not doing well..


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> Glad to read  a further confirmation about his attitude.
> 
> Yes,Italian men are funny,sometimes intrusive,but generally funny.. Probably you bought a peach vodka! You can find easily vodka,liqueurs,  and other alcoholic drinks in every supermarket and in many grocery stores.
> Venice is beautiful,in Italy there are so many wonderful places to visit. You could have met him ,Shame and A dangerous method were in competition at Venice that year.
> 
> Michael is at Silverstone today for the qualifying,I was sure he was going there. Tomorrow  we should see many photos!
> I've  a passion in common with Michael,I've inherited a great love for Formula1 from my grandfather. It's a pity that the Ferrari team is not doing well..



 They've been a few sightings of him at Silverstone and pics too. If I could move faster than a bullet Id so be there


----------



## FassbenderLover

Pic of Michael at Silverstone
https://twitter.com/redbullracing/status/485442398961807360/photo/1


----------



## FassbenderLover

Another pic, he photographs so well, he should be outlawed. Seriously
https://twitter.com/EmLou_TW/status/485415884568399872/photo/1


----------



## FassbenderLover

Jesus help me
https://twitter.com/Fassbender_Way/status/485425544365080576/photo/1


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> Glad to read  a further confirmation about his attitude.
> 
> Yes,Italian men are funny,sometimes intrusive,but generally funny.. Probably you bought a peach vodka! You can find easily vodka,liqueurs,  and other alcoholic drinks in every supermarket and in many grocery stores.
> Venice is beautiful,in Italy there are so many wonderful places to visit. You could have met him ,Shame and A dangerous method were in competition at Venice that year.
> 
> Michael is at Silverstone today for the qualifying,I was sure he was going there. Tomorrow  we should see many photos!
> I've  a passion in common with Michael,I've inherited a great love for Formula1 from my grandfather. It's a pity that the Ferrari team is not doing well..



It was Bellini in small bottles.
While I know there is a cocktail called Bellini I didn't realize before drinking 3 that it was the actual cocktail , as it was next to bottled water & soft drinks. 

I know you can buy alcohol at regular stores in Italy , but they usually have a different section for alcoholic drinks. At least in the stores I visited.

Yes , M was in Venice too , but I did not meet him that time.
He was very funny & nice when we met in London.

He seems like a really nice guy. Everyone else who met him says he is very nice.
Yes , I love Italy , esp. Rome , Milan and Venice.

I've been in Italy a couple of times.


----------



## mollie12

LOL there's a red carpet stylist for celebs (men and women--and she's worked with big names) who by chance hung out with him at Silverstone.  Funny thing is I remember her saying months ago that she'd love to get her hands on him because there was no excuse for someone that good looking to be styled so poorly.  I sincerely hope she pitches herself at him and gains a client.


----------



## Blueberry12

mollie12 said:


> LOL there's a red carpet stylist for celebs (men and women--and she's worked with big names) who by chance hung out with him at Silverstone.  Funny thing is I remember her saying months ago that she'd love to get her hands on him because there was no excuse for someone that good looking to be styled so poorly.  I sincerely hope she pitches herself at him and gains a client.


----------



## mollie12

>





> Might write a book 'How not to do business in fashion' to incl flirting, drinking & making bets on the outcome of F1 races with movie stars.



Or maybe it won't happen.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> LOL there's a red carpet stylist for celebs (men and women--and she's worked with big names) who by chance hung out with him at Silverstone.  Funny thing is I remember her saying months ago that she'd love to get her hands on him because there was no excuse for someone that good looking to be styled so poorly.  I sincerely hope she pitches herself at him and gains a client.



As long as she lets him keep the leather jackets and shades, the man looks good in those. And there's no denying he looks pretty darn good in a suit


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael with Eric Clapton
https://twitter.com/Fassbender_Way/status/485747336304676864/photo/1


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfQWliia1kE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## FassbenderLover

http://t.co/wEHFzp2Pyr


----------



## BagBerry13

At Chiltern Firehouse (where else).

View attachment 2677845


View attachment 2677846


View attachment 2677847


----------



## FassbenderLover

Nice pics, even casually dressed Mr Fassbender looks good


----------



## bhb2014

If that film Garagistas really comes out, I can't wait to see him as a F1 driver! 

He's so handsome that I could cry. Explain to me this hair!!! He could find the love of his life soon and have ginger kids with her, it would be so beautiful =)


----------



## FassbenderLover

Like WOW
http://t.co/dTWMXPsqwK


----------



## FassbenderLover

http://t.co/cOa1Uepykb


----------



## bhb2014

OMG! Imagine this man as a race driver!! He would be like Thomas Hunt in Rush (2013) hahaha Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

He looked so happy there!!! So cute!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Nice pics


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Nice pics



Right? That's why he is the most handsome face of 2013! =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYIjBC5mbIA


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Right? That's why he is the most handsome face of 2013! =)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYIjBC5mbIA




OMG are you serious!? I screamed when Michael is number 1. That's what I'm talking bout. You go boy WOOT. 100 handsome men from all over the world, had to fan myself. Gotta go over that list again and I'm so pleased Paul Walker made the list....I was like "omg is Michael number 1?" Proud of him


----------



## Solemony

Hmm, ironically Marion was #1 for the most beautiful face of 2013, which she played as Lady Macbeth with Michael as Macbeth. What a coincidence! Congratulations to him though!


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> OMG are you serious!? I screamed when Michael is number 1. That's what I'm talking bout. You go boy WOOT. 100 handsome men from all over the world, had to fan myself. Gotta go over that list again and I'm so pleased Paul Walker made the list....I was like "omg is Michael number 1?" Proud of him



YEAH!!! It's their first list of men and Michael was number 1!  I already knew it because I read the video's description first hehehe but hreat to see that Paul was there too. He was GORGEOUS!!!

Solemony, Marion is always on their list! On YouTube, their oldest list is from 2008 and she was already on Top 10  I thought it was funny to see her and Michael at the first position too but they are, indeed, the most beautiful faces nowadays hehehe In Macbeth they're like Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie in Mr & Mrs. Smith! (without the happy ending, of course!).


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yeah Paul Walker was gorgeous, I miss him. I wonder if there are any more lists with Michael Fassbender on top LOL


----------



## Blueberry12

Which are your fave Michael pix ever?


----------



## Solemony

All of them? xD. I'm a bit selfish. Currently I have a tumblr full of his pics .


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Which are your fave Michael pix ever?




I love this one, his eyes in this one is just WOW

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/309270699383540951/


This is also a fave
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/413768284488111867/


This one definately
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/326018460496917517/


omg ok this one
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/68539225552688908/


That smile
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/82331499412895388/


----------



## mollie12

This Germany vs. Brazil blowout just reminded me that a couple months ago a journalist asked MF what his pick for WC winner was.   He said without hesitating it would be Germany because they have more experience as a team. Then MF asked the journalist what his pick was.  I can't even remember what the response was, but MF's facial reaction was hilarious.  He looked at the guy like he was an idiot.


----------



## Blueberry12

I like this pic a lot.
Very cute.
And the look on the dog's face is hillarious.


----------



## Blueberry12

Is the old guy checking out M's behind?


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> This Germany vs. Brazil blowout just reminded me that a couple months ago a journalist asked MF what his pick for WC winner was.   He said without hesitating it would be Germany because they have more experience as a team. Then MF asked the journalist what his pick was.  I can't even remember what the response was, but MF's facial reaction was hilarious.  He looked at the guy like he was an idiot.




Ha I remember that video. Looking for it but cant find it. Btw did Germany win?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> I like this pic a lot.
> Very cute.
> And the look on the dog's face is hillarious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680198





Haha look like hes liking Michael's touch


----------



## Blueberry12

And I like pix where Michael is hanging out with his parents , Steve or Benedict.













And this one : 




His hair looks very good!


----------



## Blueberry12

This one is funny too:


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> And I like pix where Michael is hanging out with his parents , Steve or Benedict.
> 
> View attachment 2680217
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680218
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680219
> 
> 
> 
> And this one :
> 
> View attachment 2680221
> 
> 
> His hair looks very good!





Yeah pics with his parents look real nice, shows how grounded he is


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> This one is funny too:
> 
> View attachment 2680224





Lord of the riverdance


----------



## FassbenderLover

Im pretty much sure Michael is celebrating right now


----------



## bhb2014

Michael must be THRILLED!!! 7 x 1 was mean hahaha. But Germany was amazing and they played like champions. Besides, they have been playing with the same team for 6 years. Brazilian team is too weak next to theirs. 

I read him saying that he would support Ireland but since it didn't qualify to the World Cup, he would support Germany.


----------



## bhb2014

Btw, my fave pics of Michael:

http://31.media.tumblr.com/10be2a6aae0c1209e84dc516ac74126a/tumblr_mjmxymIa0R1s88ss5o1_1280.jpg

http://img0.ndsstatic.com/wallpapers/a68f0ddd4ef6f3c55893c712ee14330e_large.jpeg

http://ruthnineke.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/fassbender-studio.jpg

http://img0.ndsstatic.com/wallpapers/8bd228271ab6e1e764009e63134fd36a_large.jpeg

http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/fassy4.jpg


----------



## bhb2014

With Germany's T-shirt hahaha


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Michael must be THRILLED!!! 7 x 1 was mean hahaha. But Germany was amazing and they played like champions. Besides, they have been playing with the same team for 6 years. Brazilian team is too weak next to theirs.
> 
> I read him saying that he would support Ireland but since it didn't qualify to the World Cup, he would support Germany.




Im sure he celebrated, the other side was crying. Like wow. Anyways, nice pics of him


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Im sure he celebrated, the other side was crying. Like wow. Anyways, nice pics of him



Yeah, sad but that's why we love football: it's unpredictable! But seeing Michael happy like that was priceless!


----------



## Singra

Blueberry12 said:


> Is the old guy checking out M's behind?



The old guy who has his hand in his pants and is actually a mannequin? Why yes I believe he is. 




FassbenderLover said:


> Ha I remember that video. Looking for it but cant find it. *Btw did Germany win?*



Yup, it was a massacre... Germany won 7-1.... Edit: oops... didn't see this page before I responded to your post.


----------



## Blueberry12

Singra said:


> The old guy who has his hand in his pants and is actually a mannequin? Why yes I believe he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it was a massacre... Germany won 7-1.... Edit: oops... didn't see this page before I responded to your post.



Yes that one. 
Who can resist Michael , not dogs , horses and mannequin's.

( and definitly not the ladies...  )


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow didn't know that was a mannequin LOL and who on this planet can resist Michael? He has the kavorka (Seinfeld reference) LOL


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Im sure he celebrated, the other side was crying. Like wow. Anyways, nice pics of him



Poor guy on the middle...


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Poor guy on the middle...
> 
> View attachment 2680803





Aww poor thing, don't look so sad gramps
Michael is a little kitten huh, I'd sure like to pet him....and I'm gonna stop right there


----------



## Blueberry12

fassbenderlover said:


> aww poor thing, don't look so sad gramps
> michael is a little kitten huh, i'd sure like to pet him....and i'm gonna stop right there


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2680817


The middle one scares me LOL


----------



## Blueberry12

Better ?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Better ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680856




MsBerry you're killing me, and yes much better


----------



## FassbenderLover

Sooo, I hear that Macbeth is being released this December. Am I sensing another Oscar nomination for Michael Fassbender and possible win? Oh yeah baby. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Singra

Whoa easy there cowboy... it's still early days, the film hasn't even come out yet. 

Even if it's good enough for an oscar nod I think it's really hard to win with a Shakespearean role... unless he plays MacBeth as a wheelchair bound, autistic savant who's just been diagnosed with an incurable disease, fighting to overcome societies prejudices all the while leading an epic revolution that culminates in a sword fight to the death with his left foot.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Singra said:


> Whoa easy there cowboy... it's still early days, the film hasn't even come out yet.
> 
> Even if it's good enough for an oscar nod I think it's really hard to win with a Shakespearean role... unless he plays MacBeth as a wheelchair bound, autistic savant who's just been diagnosed with an incurable disease, fighting to overcome societies prejudices all the while leading an epic revolution that culminates in a sword fight to the death with his left foot.




LOL I guess that's the only way he'll win huh. How about not showing his face, like Frank. Think he'll get another nod?


----------



## Solemony

Singra said:


> Whoa easy there cowboy... it's still early days, the film hasn't even come out yet.
> 
> Even if it's good enough for an oscar nod I think it's really hard to win with a Shakespearean role... unless he plays MacBeth as a wheelchair bound, autistic savant who's just been diagnosed with an incurable disease, fighting to overcome societies prejudices all the while leading an epic revolution that culminates in a sword fight to the death with his left foot.



If that was the role and he didn't win the Oscar, I have no idea what would xD.


----------



## Blueberry12

Singra said:


> Whoa easy there cowboy... it's still early days, the film hasn't even come out yet.
> 
> Even if it's good enough for an oscar nod I think it's really hard to win with a Shakespearean role... unless he plays MacBeth as a wheelchair bound, autistic savant who's just been diagnosed with an incurable disease, fighting to overcome societies prejudices all the while leading an epic revolution that culminates in a sword fight to the death with his left foot.


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, that's awesome! So maybe Macbeth will premiere at Toronto, Telluride or London Film Festival!  Can't wait for September to come 

http://www.indiewire.com/article/fa...venice-toronto-telluride-or-new-york-20140708

Well, it's rare but Michael can certainly win an Oscar because, at least based on the trailer reception at Cannes, his performance has already been praised! Marion herself has said that has done something amazing there: "I saw a lot of movies he was in, and I have the feeling hes reached another level here. When you start a scene and you dont really know where youre going to go, thats a roller-coaster. Many times I was surprised by what he does in this movie, and this is priceless". Who knows???

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/marion-cotillard-two-days-one-night-1201178636


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, that's awesome! So maybe Macbeth will premiere at Toronto, Telluride or London Film Festival!  Can't wait for September to come
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/fa...venice-toronto-telluride-or-new-york-20140708
> 
> Well, it's rare but Michael can certainly win an Oscar because, at least based on the trailer reception at Cannes, his performance has already been praised! Marion herself has said that has done something amazing there: "I saw a lot of movies he was in, and I have the feeling hes reached another level here. When you start a scene and you dont really know where youre going to go, thats a roller-coaster. Many times I was surprised by what he does in this movie, and this is priceless". Who knows???
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/film/news/marion-cotillard-two-days-one-night-1201178636


So I just read and looks like they are hoping for a Telluride premiere. Unfortunately tickets have sold out, unless u get a sponsor pass


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> So I just read and looks like they are hoping for a Telluride premiere. Unfortunately tickets have sold out, unless u get a sponsor pass



Yes, the article from Variety is saying that. But how do you know tickets are sold out? They are already selling them? I thought they revealed the lineup for Telluride only on the week before the festival.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, the article from Variety is saying that. But how do you know tickets are sold out? They are already selling them? I thought they revealed the lineup for Telluride only on the week before the festival.




I had checked out the website, Telluride Film Festival. Big event so I'm guessing anyone who wants to go have to buy tickets well in advance


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I had checked out the website, Telluride Film Festival. Big event so I'm guessing anyone who wants to go have to buy tickets well in advance



OMG! Now I'm even more excited for it!  I think they usually announce their lineup a week before the estival so in August we'll know it. Is it possible that Macbeth is finished by then? In six months?


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG! Now I'm even more excited for it!  I think they usually announce their lineup a week before the estival so in August we'll know it. Is it possible that Macbeth is finished by then? In six months?





Who knows. Might be some editing left to do. I read Macbeth has a November or Christmas release. Telluride is from August 29-Sep 1. They have limited all access pass and Sponsor pass. (Not sure if those are still available). Toronto Film Festival is from Sep 4-14. Venice Film Festival is from August 27-Sep 6.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Who knows. Might be some editing left to do. I read Macbeth has a November or Christmas release. Telluride is from August 29-Sep 1. They have limited all access pass and Sponsor pass. (Not sure if those are still available). Toronto Film Festival is from Sep 4-14. Venice Film Festival is from August 27-Sep 6.



Yeah, filming finished in March so by September I believe it's already finished. Some films are edited quite fast, specially when producers want it ready for Awards Season. And Weinstein wants it ready for that! I think it can be screened at London Film Festival. What place can be better than the land of Shakespeare?

Besides, Michael will probably promote Slow West at Toronto and Marion her film Two Days, One Night. Maybe Weinstein will want them to promote Macbeth exclusively. Let's wait and see!


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> Whoa easy there cowboy... it's still early days, the film hasn't even come out yet.
> 
> Even if it's good enough for an oscar nod I think it's really hard to win with a Shakespearean role... unless he plays MacBeth as a wheelchair bound, autistic savant who's just been diagnosed with an incurable disease, fighting to overcome societies prejudices all the while leading an epic revolution that culminates in a sword fight to the death with his left foot.



Plus he should've gained or lost an astonishing amount of weight in a WWII setting. That would've sealed the deal.

Btw, _Frank_ will definitely not get him an Oscar nod. It's not the kind of movie that even gets considered for the Oscars. It's some kind of indie movie that is considered too light an entertainment. And also Michael doesn't like kissing arses of old, white (-haired), conservative men as we already learned.


----------



## FassbenderLover

BagBerry13 said:


> Plus he should've gained or lost an astonishing amount of weight in a WWII setting. That would've sealed the deal.
> 
> Btw, _Frank_ will definitely not get him an Oscar nod. It's not the kind of movie that even gets considered for the Oscars. It's some kind of indie movie that is considered too light an entertainment. And also Michael doesn't like kissing arses of old, white (-haired), conservative men as we already learned.




Question Bagberry13. Do you think Michael's invitation to the Academy will increase or diminish his chances of getting an Oscar? Whether its for, if not Frank then, Macbeth or another movie


----------



## BagBerry13

FassbenderLover said:


> Question Bagberry13. Do you think Michael's invitation to the Academy will increase or diminish his chances of getting an Oscar? Whether its for, if not Frank then, Macbeth or another movie



It won't do anything with his chances. It's hardly an acknowledgment of them basically saying yes we've noticed you're making good movies but you don't deserve neither a nod nor an actual Oscar yet. If it would be solely based on Michael's work he'd gotten an Oscar long ago but the Academy Awards are about campaigning. It's politics more than anything else. Well and a bit of Weinstein.


----------



## FassbenderLover

BagBerry13 said:


> It won't do anything with his chances. It's hardly an acknowledgment of them basically saying yes we've noticed you're making good movies but you don't deserve neither a nod nor an actual Oscar yet. If it would be solely based on Michael's work he'd gotten an Oscar long ago but the Academy Awards are about campaigning. It's politics more than anything else. Well and a bit of Weinstein.




Campaigning aka kissy kissy on the butty butty huh. Its a shame, no pun intended. But George Clooney seems like  Hollywood favorite and I he's only won 1 Oscar despite his many years in the business, so I guess Michael has to work hard for his.


----------



## BagBerry13

FassbenderLover said:


> Campaigning aka kissy kissy on the butty butty huh. Its a shame, no pun intended. But George Clooney seems like  Hollywood favorite and I he's only won 1 Oscar despite his many years in the business, so I guess Michael has to work hard for his.



Yes, campaigning as in saying the right things to the right people. Being in your face during awards season. All that stuff you see from other nominees.
George Clooney has already two Oscars and if I remember correctly he's not as "enthusiastic" about his campaign as other people. Yes, he does it but it's not as annoying as Anne Hathaway for example.


----------



## FassbenderLover

BagBerry13 said:


> Yes, campaigning as in saying the right things to the right people. Being in your face during awards season. All that stuff you see from other nominees.
> George Clooney has already two Oscars and if I remember correctly he's not as "enthusiastic" about his campaign as other people. Yes, he does it but it's not as annoying as Anne Hathaway for example.



Lol ok got ya


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Campaigning aka kissy kissy on the butty butty huh. Its a shame, no pun intended. But George Clooney seems like  Hollywood favorite and I he's only won 1 Oscar despite his many years in the business, so I guess Michael has to work hard for his.



I don't like this neither but Michael didn't campaign last year (he said he wasn't a politician but an actor) and he managed to be nominated. In 2012 he campaigned a lot and was snubbed. I honestly think that if Macbeth is critically acclaimed so as his performance he will probably be nominated. Wining I don't know but depending on his competition this year he might make history with his Shakespeare's role. We have to wait and see!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> I don't like this neither but Michael didn't campaign last year (he said he wasn't a politician but an actor) and he managed to be nominated. In 2012 he campaigned a lot and was snubbed. I honestly think that if Macbeth is critically acclaimed so as his performance he will probably be nominated. Wining I don't know but depending on his competition this year he might make history with his Shakespeare's role. We have to wait and see!




How I see it, his work should speak for itself without having to campaign. He has been nominated before which means they see how good he is as an actor. But in Hollywood politics they have to get on their knees and say pretty please for a little golden man. Sad, but no doubt he will be nominated again and win too


----------



## Solemony

Regardless if he got nominated for one or not, he's still a great actor. I just think that nowadays I find the Oscar a bit overrated, it's not the same compared to the old days. Anyway, I'll still be happy for him so...


----------



## bhb2014

Solemony said:


> Regardless if he got nominated for one or not, he's still a great actor. I just think that nowadays I find the Oscar a bit overrated, it's not the same compared to the old days. Anyway, I'll still be happy for him so...



I totally agree! No one has to win an Oscar to prove how good she or he is. There are thousands of amazing actors who are stunning but never will win an Oscar. Besides, this award is all about politics, promotion and money so talent is not the only thing that matters.

On the other hand, it open doors indeed and whether we like it or not it's one of the biggest recognitions an actor can win in his career. I would love to see Michael winning an Oscar


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> I totally agree! No one has to win an Oscar to prove how good she or he is. There are thousands of amazing actors who are stunning but never will win an Oscar. Besides, this award is all about politics, promotion and money so talent is not the only thing that matters.
> 
> On the other hand, it open doors indeed and whether we like it or not it's one of the biggest recognitions an actor can win in his career. I would love to see Michael winning an Oscar


You know the amazing thing is, even without an Oscar doors are wide open for Michael. Gradually people are seeing just what a talented actor he is and they want to work with him plus he has his own production company. Great things are happening for him and he doesn't need the Academy's approval. Having an Oscar would just be the icing on the cake for Michael. That man is blessed. The Academy will one day recognize that


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> You know the amazing thing is, even without an Oscar doors are wide open for Michael. Gradually people are seeing just what a talented actor he is and they want to work with him plus he has his own production company. Great things are happening for him and he doesn't need the Academy's approval. Having an Oscar would just be the icing on the cake for Michael. That man is blessed. The Academy will one day recognize that



Exactly!! Before Shame, he was already an acclaimed actor in Europe because of Hunger and Fish Tank and he did X-Men: First Class in 2011 too. We can't forget that he started to make bigger films when he was older, in his late 20s. When people are extremely talented, doors are eventually opened for them. I remember Michael saying that Brad Pitt helped him in Hollywood too but of course that his talent was the one who helped him the most. 

All actors and directors who work with him always say beautiful things about him. Once, Carey Mulligan said that Michael was so intense that if the director asked him to die on set he would. In the rape scene of 12 Years A Slave, he also said that he fainted. I believe him!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Germany won again! Fassy must be very happy!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Exactly!! Before Shame, he was already an acclaimed actor in Europe because of Hunger and Fish Tank and he did X-Men: First Class in 2011 too. We can't forget that he started to make bigger films when he was older, in his late 20s. When people are extremely talented, doors are eventually opened for them. I remember Michael saying that Brad Pitt helped him in Hollywood too but of course that his talent was the one who helped him the most.
> 
> All actors and directors who work with him always say beautiful things about him. Once, Carey Mulligan said that Michael was so intense that if the director asked him to die on set he would. In the rape scene of 12 Years A Slave, he also said that he fainted. I believe him!!!


He is quite an actor. Even Marion Cotillard said Michael surprised her (acting wise) while working on Macbeth


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> He is quite an actor. Even Marion Cotillard said Michael surprised her (acting wise) while working on Macbeth



Yes, she did! And he did the same with her so we can expect both of them to be praised by their roles 

Germany won indeed! It was hard but they did and now they are fourth time champions, that's AMAZING!!! Look what I found on Facebook!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, she did! And he did the same with her so we can expect both of them to be praised by their roles
> 
> Germany won indeed! It was hard but they did and now they are fourth time champions, that's AMAZING!!! Look what I found on Facebook!




Aww scruffy. I love it


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yep, he guessed correctly 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=V6FdV5BmdoM


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael Fassbender sighting
http://t.co/aTnShTdHuu


----------



## FassbenderLover

Another sighting of Michael, a bit blurry though but still
http://t.co/UrnaoZKcL3


----------



## Freckles1

Watched The Counselor last night. I'm SO confused!!! He's still hot though. And man when he's cries...... :0


----------



## mollie12

> Another sighting of Michael, a bit blurry though but still
> http://t.co/UrnaoZKcL3



I'm dead certain that's Mia Wasikowska with MF and Eisenberg.

Anyway, he was spotted all over the place in London today.  Here's another of him with the same friend at Soho Square.
http://instagram.com/p/qcJgV3oruF/

Also, he went to a screening of The Secret Service
https://twitter.com/mrmarkmillar/status/488804682253361152


----------



## gemini582

Is he done with Trespass? I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Yep, he guessed correctly
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=V6FdV5BmdoM



OMG! I always knew that Germany was a strong team but I would never say "Spain? NAAH!!". He must be very happy! 

Great pic! Wish the angle was better hehehe


----------



## mollie12

> Is he done with Trespass? I haven't heard much about it.



He's been filming it since early June.  One of the kids in the cast is on Twitter and said this is his last week of filming. 

Also:
https://twitter.com/LuxArtistsLtd/status/487910706931826688


> LuxArtistsLtd: Production Designer, NICK PALMER wraps later this month on the film TRESPASS AGAINST US starring Michael Fassbender.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> He's been filming it since early June.  One of the kids in the cast is on Twitter and said this is his last week of filming.
> 
> Also:
> https://twitter.com/LuxArtistsLtd/status/487910706931826688



Guess he's taking full advantage of his days off. Almost make me wanna move there just for a sighting of him. And he's extremely busy. Isn't he starting on AC next month?


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Guess he's taking full advantage of his days off. Almost make me wanna move there just for a sighting of him. And he's extremely busy. Isn't he starting on AC next month?



Oh yes! I've seen some pics of him while filming Trespass Against Us in June:

https://twitter.com/ShengyongW/status/478909099808022530/photo/1

https://twitter.com/GiseReedus/status/477131265846824960/photo/1

I think he's done filming it because he's been seen at Glastonbury and F1 so he's been out a lot. Unless he had some days off and will finish the film soon. 

When it comes to Assassin's Creed I don't know how this project is going because no official release has been sent to the press yet and only Michael and Justin Kurzel are attached. We'll have to wait a little bit to know more but shooting must start this month or next month because Michael will be busy soon promoting Frank, Slow West and Macbeth.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Oh yes! I've seen some pics of him while filming Trespass Against Us in June:
> 
> https://twitter.com/ShengyongW/status/478909099808022530/photo/1
> 
> https://twitter.com/GiseReedus/status/477131265846824960/photo/1
> 
> I think he's done filming it because he's been seen at Glastonbury and F1 so he's been out a lot. Unless he had some days off and will finish the film soon.
> 
> When it comes to Assassin's Creed I don't know how this project is going because no official release has been sent to the press yet and only Michael and Justin Kurzel are attached. We'll have to wait a little bit to know more but shooting must start this month or next month because Michael will be busy soon promoting Frank, Slow West and Macbeth.



Frank should be out soon so I guess he'll start promo on that first. I thought AC will be out next year?


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Frank should be out soon so I guess he'll start promo on that first. I thought AC will be out next year?



Yeah, probably in August because the movie comes out on August 15th. But they can do that earlier too, I don't know. 

AC comes out in a year, in August 2015. I have no ideia how Michael will manage to shoot this film and also promote three other films. Unless they postpone its release date again. The guy is like a machine, he can't stop doing movies hahaha But there was one, Genius, that he had to leave probably due to scheduling conflicts.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow already? Michael sure isn't wasting any time. Busy busy busy
http://t.co/3dTUBVDoKY


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael Fassbender out of AC movie
http://t.co/loxXpMnBal


----------



## Artica

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, she did! And he did the same with her so we can expect both of them to be praised by their roles
> 
> Germany won indeed! It was hard but they did and now they are fourth time champions, that's AMAZING!!! Look what I found on Facebook!



He was so gorgeous and ginger then. Now not so much.


----------



## bhb2014

That article said that filming The Light Between Oceans was due to start by the end of September. Maybe it will be something quick like Trespass Against Us. I read this news about AC but no announcement was made so we'll have to wait a little bit. If that article about Cianfrance's film is true, I think that he did left AC because no way that he will shoot two films at the same time! 

Oooh, he's still VERY ginger! And the more he's older the more handsome he is. Today he's way hotter and cute than ten years ago


----------



## FassbenderLover

He's still gorgeous and handsome, even more now, with a sexy voice. As for the ginger, well I for one can't wait til Trespass Against Us comes out. The family is Irish so hopefully we'll see his red hair, or reddish brown hair and him speaking Irish. Sexy indeed. Btw if u watch this interview the Yes/No show you'll notice his hair looking a bit reddish. Very nice
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv6POS9paa4


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> He's still gorgeous and handsome, even more now, with a sexy voice. As for the ginger, well I for one can't wait til Trespass Against Us comes out. The family is Irish so hopefully we'll see his red hair, or reddish brown hair and him speaking Irish. Sexy indeed. Btw if u watch this interview the Yes/No show you'll notice his hair looking a bit reddish. Very nice
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv6POS9paa4



hahahahaha he's afraid of leprechauns? hahahahaaha so cute!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

The way how he apologized for interrupting shows the kind of man he is


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lucky fan meeting Michael Fassbender 
http://t.co/Bpij4xdMBF


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Lucky fan meeting Michael Fassbender
> http://t.co/Bpij4xdMBF



Oh it seems that he's back shooting Tresspass Against Us! Lucky fan!


----------



## gemini582

I hope that's not the only shirt he wears in the movie.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gemini582 said:


> i hope that's not the only shirt he wears in the movie.



 lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

Dynamic duo
http://f-is-for-film.tumblr.com/post/91973728090/whats-that-i-smell-another-steve-mcqueen


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> I hope that's not the only shirt he wears in the movie.



hahahahahahahahahaha this reminded me of his photoshoot with Charlize Theron for W Magazine in 2012 I guess. One of the sexiest I've ever seen with two actors! Michael should always be like that on the streets


----------



## wildblood

He should be naked, always.


----------



## Freckles1

wildblood said:


> He should be naked, always.




If that man was always naked I'd never get anything done!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Freckles1 said:


> If that man was always naked I'd never get anything done!!!





Doubt if any female over 18 would get anything done. Just stare and stare and stare and of course drool


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Doubt if any female over 18 would get anything done. Just stare and stare and stare and of course drool


----------



## FassbenderLover

This man though
http://instagram.com/p/qgx42mEBOf/

Ok lemme stop before I get outta hand
https://31.media.tumblr.com/91c4108dabe8b1dd115fe903d0b31f0f/tumblr_n8qsizfate1twjn0uo2_1280.jpg


----------



## FassbenderLover

Pic of Michael. I'm feeling this pull 


https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatMi...41828.150087988529980/271265659745545/?type=1


----------



## bhb2014

Oh this man...so handsome!!! He is INDEED the most handsome face in the world


----------



## FassbenderLover

Oh my Lord, those lips. Soooo kissable. Umm damn. I wanna....ok lemme stop
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201434608707723&set=gm.1459743900951278&type=1


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Oh my Lord, those lips. Soooo kissable. Umm damn. I wanna....ok lemme stop
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201434608707723&set=gm.1459743900951278&type=1



It's not working this link you sent


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> It's not working this link you sent




Really? Works for me. Might be to much for u to see LOL Try again


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> Oh this man...so handsome!!! He is INDEED the most handsome face in the world



He is only number 2 on my list , but he is definitly very handsome.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> He is only number 2 on my list , but he is definitly very handsome.




Just number 2? He's definitely number 1 for me 
Who's your number 1 MsBerry?


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Just number 2? He's definitely number 1 for me
> Who's your number 1 MsBerry?





You would never guess , right?


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Really? Works for me. Might be to much for u to see LOL Try again



Does not work for me either.

;(

Can you take a screencap and post it with the app?


----------



## FassbenderLover

UGH, I keep trying to post the pic, resize and post and it's just not working. Ahh Maybe Michael dotn want me sharing his lips with y'all LOL. Anyways, here's the link, scroll through and you'll see it, up close and tempting 
https://www.facebook.com/CumberCollective1?fref=nf


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> You would never guess , right?


Naah can't guess 
Henry Cavill would be my number 2. Ohhh snap. Magneto v Superman :O 
OOOOOOO. Well they're both hot, got the cape thing going on, they both can fly. Just don't put them in the same cuz it would be way to hard for me to choose


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> UGH, I keep trying to post the pic, resize and post and it's just not working. Ahh Maybe Michael dotn want me sharing his lips with y'all LOL. Anyways, here's the link, scroll through and you'll see it, up close and tempting
> https://www.facebook.com/CumberCollective1?fref=nf



Great FB page. These are all nice.


----------



## bhb2014

Blueberry12 said:


> You would never guess , right?



Who is your number one??? I'm curious!!! 

And OMG, I loved that pic, thanks! He looks amazing as always!


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> Who is your number one??? I'm curious!!!
> 
> And OMG, I loved that pic, thanks! He looks amazing as always!



Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Great FB page. These are all nice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690784
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690786
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690785
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690788





That second and fourth pic, -swoons- that man is my ultimate weakness smh. Such handsomeness should be locked up ....in my bedroom where I can...experiment


----------



## wildblood

He looks like a shark when he smiles big. I say this fondly.


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> That second and fourth pic, -swoons- that man is my ultimate weakness smh. Such handsomeness should be locked up ....in my bedroom where I can...experiment



Haha.


Good idea. I am sure he'd love it!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Haha.
> 
> 
> Good idea. I am sure he'd love it!


Yes he would. And oh my Benedict Cumberbatch, heeeyyyy. You go girl, get him


----------



## bhb2014

wildblood said:


> He looks like a shark when he smiles big. I say this fondly.



hahahahahaahaha exactly!!! Look at these pics!

Benedict is cute too and he's very charming but I prefer Michael


----------



## wildblood

Lmao yes those were the pics I was thinking of. Mm he has a very naughty way about him


----------



## bhb2014

wildblood said:


> Lmao yes those were the pics I was thinking of. Mm he has a very naughty way about him



hahahahahaha I wonder if he knows that fans compare him to sharks...it would be a great thing to tell him in an interview hahahaha


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahaha I wonder if he knows that fans compare him to sharks...it would be a great thing to tell him in an interview hahahaha




That last picture with that smile and those eyes, gorgeous


----------



## wildblood

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahaha I wonder if he knows that fans compare him to sharks...it would be a great thing to tell him in an interview hahahaha



Considering his personality, I think he'd have fun with it. Extra points if James McAvoy is also in the interview.


----------



## bhb2014

wildblood said:


> Considering his personality, I think he'd have fun with it. Extra points if James McAvoy is also in the interview.



hahahahahaha yeah!!! They are so cute together! My dream was having the chance to interview James and Michael, it must be very funny!


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Yes he would. And oh my Benedict Cumberbatch, heeeyyyy. You go girl, get him


----------



## bhb2014

Talking about Michael and Benedict...


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> Talking about Michael and Benedict...



Haha. Nice.

Wish we could see pix  of them riding motorbikes together.
They both like motorbikes.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Umm, I wouldn't mind going for a ride with Michael


----------



## Blueberry12

Haha.


----------



## FassbenderLover

For you MsBerry
http://t.co/6rKO07k9ii


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> For you MsBerry
> http://t.co/6rKO07k9ii



Very nice!


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> For you MsBerry
> http://t.co/6rKO07k9ii



For you MrsFassy


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> For you MrsFassy
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691813
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691817
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691818





I LOVE it. There goes my babyyyyy


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> I LOVE it. There goes my babyyyyy


----------



## bhb2014

Blueberry12 said:


> Haha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2691682



OMG, I loved it!!! I want them ofr my b-day! hahaahaha

I didn't know Benedict liked motorbikes too!


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, I loved it!!! I want them ofr my b-day! hahaahaha
> 
> I didn't know Benedict liked motorbikes too!



He does , he has a Honda CBF600


----------



## Blueberry12

Sexy men and motorbikes are a great combination...


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## bhb2014

hahahaah AMAZING!!! So sexy! I would love to ride his bike with him!

Sexy men and cars are a great combination too!


----------



## bhb2014

The BEST! Look how happy he is hahahahaha


----------



## FassbenderLover

Daaaaang, that's what Im talking bout. Check out my baby. Ya know I wanna ride with him


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Daaaaang, that's what Im talking bout. Check out my baby. Ya know I wanna ride with him



hahahahahahahahaha you have no idea how much I'm enjoying our conversation! So funny to share our love for Fassy!


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Daaaaang, that's what Im talking bout. Check out my baby. Ya know I wanna ride with him



With?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> With?




Who else? Michael of course. You know how Kim was straddling Kanye on that bike. Ahh yeah, just like that 
You know if he ever come across pf and see these posts, he might just blush LOL


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Who else? Michael of course. You know how Kim was straddling Kanye on that bike. Ahh yeah, just like that
> You know if he ever come across pf and see these posts, he might just blush LOL



That's not what I've meant...

LOL...


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2692039



But sexy man & horses are the best IMO.

http://cdn01.cdn.socialitelife.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/02/tumblr_inline_mxvzisEc4w1srco2f.gif


----------



## Blueberry12

No horse , but cute pic.


----------



## Blueberry12

Or a sexy man and a bear?

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvmm8mBWfx1qee7ixo4_250.gif


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

http://youtu.be/W-kaiCd4EU8

So cute!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm I wonder how it would be if I ride him...sorry ride with him on a horse? Don't know bout the bear, I'd get mauled or something


----------



## FassbenderLover

Bike, horse, car (with top down) whatever. I'd ride him, you know, with him anywhere


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## Blueberry12

Nightshirts are sexy!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2692755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightshirts are sexy!


 Easy to rip off


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yummmmyyyy darling
https://twitter.com/ayesha_kiran1/status/490563769022443521/photo/1


----------



## FassbenderLover

For you MrsBerryCumberbatch. He wants you to play with him 


https://twitter.com/NataliaPeters17/status/477191421535854592/photo/1


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Easy to rip off


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Yummmmyyyy darling
> https://twitter.com/ayesha_kiran1/status/490563769022443521/photo/1





FassbenderLover said:


> For you MrsBerryCumberbatch. He wants you to play with him
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/NataliaPeters17/status/477191421535854592/photo/1




Very lovely!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Thinks to self "I wonder if that's how Michael is"
#*Aries* are not slick lovers or elegant seducers. They are high energy meat pounding machines.
#*Aries* men in the bedroom can pound that hammer. Woman often call them Thor
You will earn big points by licking and nibbling around an #*Aries* neck and face.
Wow, that explains him in Dangerous Method
#*Aries* will show you who's boss when they bend you over their knee and spank that ***
#*Aries* likes sex that's fast and furious
OK this is interesting
#*Aries* men are not in a hurry to get married. They do not want to sit back and regret their marriage later.
This is where he and I would have a problem
#*Aries* is not going to sit back and let you take charge in the bedroom. Hell no. They're on top tonight.


----------



## bhb2014

These below seem like him!

*#Aries likes sex that's fast and furious
*

I totally imagine him doing this! hahhaahha But I also think he would be great having a slow and lovely sex  

*#Aries men are not in a hurry to get married. They do not want to sit back and regret their marriage later.
*

He's 37 and his longest relationship was 2 years I guess. He's not worried AT ALL in getting married. I don't even know if he will someday because he dates lots of women and it will be hard for him to find someone who's patient with all the films he shoots and promotes every year.

*#Aries is not going to sit back and let you take charge in the bedroom. Hell no. They're on top tonight.
*

NEVER. Michael is the boss dude! But it would be nice for him to find a woman who puts him in his place sometimes and gives him orders hahahaha


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> These below seem like him!
> 
> *#Aries likes sex that's fast and furious
> *
> 
> I totally imagine him doing this! hahhaahha But I also think he would be great having a slow and lovely sex
> 
> *#Aries men are not in a hurry to get married. They do not want to sit back and regret their marriage later.
> *
> 
> He's 37 and his longest relationship was 2 years I guess. He's not worried AT ALL in getting married. I don't even know if he will someday because he dates lots of women and it will be hard for him to find someone who's patient with all the films he shoots and promotes every year.
> 
> *#Aries is not going to sit back and let you take charge in the bedroom. Hell no. They're on top tonight.
> *
> 
> NEVER. Michael is the boss dude! But it would be nice for him to find a woman who puts him in his place sometimes and gives him orders hahahaha





LOL slow and lovely then fast and furious. Yeah I can work with that
He most likely will settle down one day to the right woman
Wonder if he likes being tied up, Id want his hands all over me tho so who knows lol


----------



## Freckles1

FassbenderLover said:


> Thinks to self "I wonder if that's how Michael is"
> #*Aries* are not slick lovers or elegant seducers. They are high energy meat pounding machines.
> #*Aries* men in the bedroom can pound that hammer. Woman often call them Thor
> You will earn big points by licking and nibbling around an #*Aries* neck and face.
> Wow, that explains him in Dangerous Method
> #*Aries* will show you who's boss when they bend you over their knee and spank that ***
> #*Aries* likes sex that's fast and furious
> OK this is interesting
> #*Aries* men are not in a hurry to get married. They do not want to sit back and regret their marriage later.
> This is where he and I would have a problem
> #*Aries* is not going to sit back and let you take charge in the bedroom. Hell no. They're on top tonight.




I'm an Aries too. I'm pretty sure he and I work well together .... In ANY situation!!!


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL slow and lovely then fast and furious. Yeah I can work with that
> He most likely will settle down one day to the right woman
> Wonder if he likes being tied up, Id want his hands all over me tho so who knows lol



hahahhaahaha who wouldn't??? He seems to have an AMAZING approach with women because he's not only handsome but also charming andvery funny.

Yes, I know that. I can't wait to see him having ginger children with his soulmate


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahhaahaha who wouldn't??? He seems to have an AMAZING approach with women because he's not only handsome but also charming andvery funny.
> 
> Yes, I know that. I can't wait to see him having ginger children with his soulmate


Im ready when he's ready


----------



## Blueberry12

Some nice pix:


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Some nice pix:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694415
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694416
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694417
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694418
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2694419


I swear if he ever gives me that look from the top picture, I'd so wet myself.
And the panties would come off so fast


----------



## bhb2014

I loved him in The Counselor. His first scene with Penelope Cruz is freaking AWESOME 

I'm sad that Slow West isn't at Toronto's lineup  Maybe at the next slate of films? Or at another festival? What do you think?


----------



## FassbenderLover

One of the hardest working actor in showbiz
http://t.co/7M7tchTDee


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lemme suck on that
http://t.co/7M7tchTDee


----------



## FassbenderLover

For you MrsB
Sexy smolder
http://t.co/7M7tchTDee
You know you cant resist
http://t.co/7M7tchTDee
Someone's gonna get tied up and spanked -cough-
http://t.co/7M7tchTDee


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> For you MrsB
> Sexy smolder
> http://t.co/7M7tchTDee
> You know you cant resist
> http://t.co/7M7tchTDee
> Someone's gonna get tied up and spanked -cough-
> http://t.co/7M7tchTDee



The True Detective is a good show , but it won't make me that excited.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> The True Detective is a good show , but it won't make me that excited.


Him whispering in your ear would do it tho I bet


----------



## Freckles1

Is it wrong that I always check out his pants to see which side he's hanging on that day? &#128558;&#128558;&#128558;


----------



## FassbenderLover

Freckles1 said:


> Is it wrong that I always check out his pants to see which side he's hanging on that day? &#128558;&#128558;&#128558;


LOL I don't usually check but the eyes automatically go there


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL I don't usually check but the eyes automatically go there



EXACTLY. Everytime I see a picture of him, with his full body, I always look there hahahaha it's hard not to do this for obvious reasons 

Btw, I think it would be amazing to have him on the second season of TD but he will be very busy by the end of the year. I don't know if he'll have the time to shoot The Light Between Oceans and promote both Macbeth and Frank and probably Slow West. But he's crazy, who knows???

I've just read that The Tragedy Of Macbeth will be screened at Venice in a special session. Maybe Macbeth will be there too? It would be AMAZING.


----------



## Freckles1

bhb2014 said:


> EXACTLY. Everytime I see a picture of him, with his full body, I always look there hahahaha it's hard not to do this for obvious reasons
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I think it would be amazing to have him on the second season of TD but he will be very busy by the end of the year. I don't know if he'll have the time to shoot The Light Between Oceans and promote both Macbeth and Frank and probably Slow West. But he's crazy, who knows???
> 
> 
> 
> I've just read that The Tragedy Of Macbeth will be screened at Venice in a special session. Maybe Macbeth will be there too? It would be AMAZING.




Seriously I've never done this until him!!! It's because I KNOW what's under that clothing!! Holy moley!!!


----------



## Freckles1

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL I don't usually check but the eyes automatically go there




Yes yes!! You just can't help yourself!!


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Him whispering in your ear would do it tho I bet



Haha.


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> hahahhaahaha who wouldn't??? He seems to have an amazing approach with women because he's not only handsome but also charming andvery funny.
> 
> Yes, i know that. I can't wait to see him having ginger children with his soulmate






fassbenderlover said:


> im ready when he's ready


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 2695895


 Aww, look at my future hubby/father of my babies


----------



## FassbenderLover

-Crawls into bed and lays between his legs, resting my head on his chest- ahh, pure bliss 
http://socialitelife.com/photos/mic...l-fassbender-shirtless-w-magazine-01192012-01


----------



## FassbenderLover

Damn damn damn 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201470323320566&set=gm.1461968517395483&type=1


----------



## Freckles1

FassbenderLover said:


> -Crawls into bed and lays between his legs, resting my head on his chest- ahh, pure bliss
> http://socialitelife.com/photos/mic...l-fassbender-shirtless-w-magazine-01192012-01




Um why is that sheet there.....


----------



## FassbenderLover

Freckles1 said:


> Um why is that sheet there.....


Lol I know right, shoulda been a little lower


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Damn damn damn
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201470323320566&set=gm.1461968517395483&type=1



OMG, I can't see it AGAIN. Could you save it and send it here, please?


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, I can't see it AGAIN. Could you save it and send it here, please?





Enjoy!!
https://www.facebook.com/CumberCollective1?fref=nf


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Enjoy!!
> https://www.facebook.com/CumberCollective1?fref=nf



hahahahahhaha Thanks!!! Loved it!  Here's one for you!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahhaha Thanks!!! Loved it!  Here's one for you!


Looking oh so wonderful


----------



## bhb2014

Michael was so cute as a kid!


----------



## bhb2014

Ops, I forgot hehehe


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Ops, I forgot hehehe


Such a cutie


----------



## FassbenderLover

Don't call him "Mikey" like he's some 12yo LOL and don't be stealing his jackets either they belong to me
Side Note: How the hell can one man be so freaking gorgeous. Like DANG
http://t.co/VudHnw1z2i


----------



## Artica

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahhaha Thanks!!! Loved it!  Here's one for you!



This picture is great!


----------



## Blueberry12

Artica said:


> This picture is great!



He has funny ears.
( not in a bad way.  )


----------



## bhb2014

hahahahahaha Mikey...  He's still filming Tresspass Against Us? When will he finally take some time off??? He needs to rest, come on! In one month he'll be shooting another film already and Slow West can still be on the lineup of Toronto...I don't know how he manages to do all of this.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahaha Mikey...  He's still filming Tresspass Against Us? When will he finally take some time off??? He needs to rest, come on! In one month he'll be shooting another film already and Slow West can still be on the lineup of Toronto...I don't know how he manages to do all of this.


Actually he's done filming and hes in France. He was spotted at the beach learning how to surf. Keeping that body fit I say


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Actually he's done filming and hes in France. He was spotted at the beach learning how to surf. Keeping that body fit I say



OMG, could anyone take a picture of him there, PLEASE?? hahahaha He's in Biarritz, in the  south of France (God, I love Twitter). While we wait for him surfing...


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, could anyone take a picture of him there, PLEASE?? hahahaha He's in Biarritz, in the  south of France (God, I love Twitter). While we wait for him surfing...


I'll be happy to rub some suntan lotion on that body


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I'll be happy to rub some suntan lotion on that body



hahhaahahhahahahaahhahahahha who wouldn't, right? hahahahahaha 

Do you guys know if there will be an American premiere for Frank/ Because it will be released on August 15th there.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahhaahahhahahahaahhahahahha who wouldn't, right? hahahahahaha
> 
> Do you guys know if there will be an American premiere for Frank/ Because it will be released on August 15th there.


August 22. I see it's a limited release tho


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, could anyone take a picture of him there, PLEASE?? hahahaha He's in Biarritz, in the  south of France (God, I love Twitter). While we wait for him surfing...



Ugly swimming trunks.
He'd take them off....


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Ugly swimming trunks.
> He'd take them off....



-Raises hand- umm I volunteer to take em off, with my teeth


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> August 22. I see it's a limited release tho



no, August 15th. The official Facebook page of the film says it so. But on IMDB it says August 22nd. ???

https://www.facebook.com/frankmovie

I hope there is a premiere!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> no, August 15th. The official Facebook page of the film says it so. But on IMDB it says August 22nd. ???
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/frankmovie
> 
> I hope there is a premiere!!!


I think in the UK its Aug 15, but here in US its 22nd


----------



## Artica

FassbenderLover said:


> I think in the UK its Aug 15, but here in US its 22nd



In the UK? Frank was released in the cinema months ago.Is that the dvd release date?


----------



## bhb2014

Artica said:


> In the UK? Frank was released in the cinema months ago.Is that the dvd release date?



It was released on UK in May. UK and Ireland. Check out below some pics of the premieres held there! 

But I think the original date for Frank in the US was August 22nd. Probably there will be a premiere there, specially because the film has received critical acclaim and Michael could earn some nominations in independent awards this year and next year.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ugh, I was looking for the premiere dates for the movie. Found it earlier but I lost it. Anyway, I saw the Film Festival release dates from all over, in the UK its Aug 15 and the US Aug 22 limited


----------



## mollie12

Once again, Frank was already released theatrically in the UK.  The UK DVD will be released in September.  

As for the US, there's a sneak preview + Q&A with the director at the BAMCinematek in NYC on Aug. 7.  The film will be released in NYC and Vancouver on Aug 15.   Aug 22 begins the limited nationwide theatrical expansion.  If you really want details on where the film is playing, go here: http://www.magpictures.com/dates.aspx?id=0d706c2f-d11b-4d8f-bb34-03ccd076c5b5

Also, people here shouldn't expect any awards for this film.  First, t's not that kind of film, and second, it's going to get fairly mediocre reviews in the US.  Anyone could tell that from the reception at Sundance. 

I've seen it and I did like MF in it, even if I didn't care for the film overall.  I hope he does more comedy.


----------



## Morgane

I remember that the reviews (THR,Indiewire,Variety,NYmag..) were positive when it premiered at Sundance and his performance was particularly praised. Of course,it's not a film for everyone.
Regarding the awards,Frank is not mainstream awards material,but  I wouldn't exclude awards like the Spirit Awards or the British  Independent  Film awards.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Another sighting of my babe
https://twitter.com/Ambzerr/status/493176783307829248/photo/1


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> It was released on UK in May. UK and Ireland. Check out below some pics of the premieres held there!
> 
> But I think the original date for Frank in the US was August 22nd. Probably there will be a premiere there, specially because the film has received critical acclaim and Michael could earn some nominations in independent awards this year and next year.






I like his jacket. Nice colour.


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Another sighting of my babe
> https://twitter.com/Ambzerr/status/493176783307829248/photo/1



Haha!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2699218


Honestly I don't know how I would function if it were me smh


----------



## FassbenderLover

OMG -faints-
http://t.co/uS0V2g8xhn


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> OMG -faints-
> http://t.co/uS0V2g8xhn



Lovely!


Is anyone going?


----------



## Solemony

Does that require special invite or something? I'd imagine quite a lot of people are going.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> Is anyone going?





Planning on it. Looking into flights and hotels (dang hotel prices in NY are up there)


----------



## FassbenderLover

Solemony said:


> Does that require special invite or something? I'd imagine quite a lot of people are going.


Don't know, dont care. If I cant get in I'll try and "bump" into him outside lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL its amazing what you can read on Twitter. For eg:
i had a dream i told michael fassbender i loved him and im pretty sure he was like no thanks


P.S. NO this was NOT my dream


----------



## bhb2014

That's great news!!! Can't wait to see him there promoting Frank 

Reviews from the film are extremely positive, including American ones. i also think that Macbeth is the film which will give Michael nominations in 2015 but maybe Frank will earn him tributes or nominations to smaller awards. Who knows? Depending on its reception at the box office...


----------



## Solemony

Seating is limited but I heard you can reserve one. I have no idea how but good luck to those who got one and are going and I'll probably be trolling tumblr for pictures or something.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Solemony said:


> Seating is limited but I heard you can reserve one. I have no idea how but good luck to those who got one and are going and I'll probably trolling tumblr for pictures or something.


Soo unfair


----------



## bhb2014

Blueberry12 said:


> I like his jacket. Nice colour.



YES!!! He wore two jackets while promoting the film: one black and another blue.


----------



## bhb2014

I prefer the black one 

Do you know if this event at Apple Store is because they will release the soundtrack? Or Apple has something else to do with the film or producers?


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> I prefer the black one
> 
> Do you know if this event at Apple Store is because they will release the soundtrack? Or Apple has something else to do with the film or producers?


Umm cant answer that, too busy staring at this man, love of my life. The blue brings out his eyes


----------



## gemini582

I'm going. The Apple Store has discussions with filmmakers pretty often. It might just be a NYC thing but they're free you just have to reserve a seat through their site.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gemini582 said:


> I'm going. The Apple Store has discussions with filmmakers pretty often. It might just be a NYC thing but they're free you just have to reserve a seat through their site.


Hmm, I did notice a "reserve" button while checking the site


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> I'm going. The Apple Store has discussions with filmmakers pretty often. It might just be a NYC thing but they're free you just have to reserve a seat through their site.



Oooh, good to know! God, I wish I had the chance to listen to its soundtrack though...I only listened to "I Love You All" and it's amazing!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

The man got moves
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyz9NEeGlIQ


----------



## Blueberry12

Solemony said:


> Seating is limited but I heard you can reserve one. I have no idea how but good luck to those who got one and are going and I'll probably be trolling tumblr for pictures or something.



https://www.apple.com/retail/soho/


You just need to log in with your Apple ID and reserve a seat.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> The man got moves
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyz9NEeGlIQ



OMG!!! I loved it! I remember him dancing with Keira Knightley right now hahahahahaha

Found another funny video of him, of course, with his mate James McAvoy! Now he even hugs Peter Dinklage, so cute! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvgCYKMnwQI


----------



## Solemony

Blueberry12 said:


> https://www.apple.com/retail/soho/
> 
> 
> You just need to log in with your Apple ID and reserve a seat.



Thanks! Unfortunately, the first twos weeks of August are not my friend so I can't go due to prior engagements.


----------



## Blueberry12

Solemony said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately, the first twos weeks of August are not my friend so I can't go due to prior engagements.



What a pity.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Feeling the blues :cry: Cant get the time off to go


----------



## FassbenderLover

Cant tell you how many times I've watched this. Two things always get me
1. At the :18- :23 mark when that lady was fixing his jacket. The look on his face to me was like "Really? Are you done cuz I can do this by myself" Too funny
2. That walk from :24- :28 OMG pure swag. Like seriously, Have you ever seen a man walk like that. It's like Dang. The rest of the video is great but the first 30sec whoa, especially that walk
D*mn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2Df71Q81Jg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Morgane

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...us-what-are-their-oscar-frontrunners-20140728 

Honestly  I think that there is still hope for Macbeth to be released this year.. That schedule is not definitive and, as the author says, all  depends on how the other films will be received the next months.


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh what a man!!!!!!!!!!! 

About Macbeth, I don't think that Weinstein will release it next year. I think they will release their films in festivals and see the reaction. If they are very good, they release this year, even if it's only a limited one. If the reception is bad, only next year. I read some journalist talking about Cannes but I really don't think so. It's almost impossible for this movie to be bad. Let's see how it goes...

My bet is London Film Festival for Macbeth. Opening or closing night ceremony.


----------



## wee drop o bush

FassbenderLover said:


> Cant tell you how many times I've watched this. Two things always get me
> 1. At the :18- :23 mark when that lady was fixing his jacket. The look on his face to me was like "Really? Are you done cuz I can do this by myself" Too funny
> *2. That walk from :24- :28 OMG pure swag. Like seriously, Have you ever seen a man walk like that. It's like Dang.*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2Df71Q81Jg&feature=player_detailpage




It's an Irish thing :greengrin:


----------



## FassbenderLover

wee drop o bush said:


> It's an Irish thing :greengrin:


I absolutely LOVE it


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh what a man!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> About Macbeth, I don't think that Weinstein will release it next year. I think they will release their films in festivals and see the reaction. If they are very good, they release this year, even if it's only a limited one. If the reception is bad, only next year. I read some journalist talking about Cannes but I really don't think so. It's almost impossible for this movie to be bad. Let's see how it goes...
> 
> My bet is London Film Festival for Macbeth. Opening or closing night ceremony.




 I hope so too. The opening film is The Imitation Game ,they have not announced the full programme. The LFF would be perfect but NOW the WC  schedule doesn't include it..
If doesn't screen at LFF or Telluride,we should just hope for a rushed release like The Wolf of Wall Street.
If this is not the case,I prefer to see it at Cannes (IMO it's a solid possibility because the film is distributed also by the French Studio Canal ) and not at the beginning of the year. Weinstein totally messed up Fiennes' Coriolanus,I don't want a similar treatment.
IMO the possibilities are two:
- the film is not finished,and I really really hope that W doesn't interfere during the editing phase.
-he has alreaday TIG with Cumberbatch  and Knightley and  it's sure he will campaign hard for them ,maybe Big Eyes and The disappearance of Eleanor Rigby  with a possibility for Amy Adams and Chastain,so probably he doesn't want to  waste Macbeth this year.
Let's see ..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I hope so too. The opening film is The Imitation Game ,they have not announced the full programme. The LFF would be perfect but NOW the WC  schedule doesn't include it..
> If doesn't screen at LFF or Telluride,we should just hope for a rushed release like The Wolf of Wall Street.
> If this is not the case,I prefer to see it at Cannes (IMO it's a solid possibility because the film is distributed also by the French Studio Canal ) and not at the beginning of the year. Weinstein totally messed up Fiennes' Coriolanus,I don't want a similar treatment.
> IMO the possibilities are two:
> - the film is not finished,and I really really hope that W doesn't interfere during the editing phase.
> -he has alreaday TIG with Cumberbatch  and Knightley and  it's sure he will campaign hard for them ,maybe Big Eyes and The disappearance of Eleanor Rigby  with a possibility for Amy Adams and Chastain,so probably he doesn't want to  waste Macbeth this year.
> Let's see ..



Oh, I didn't know that TIG was opening LFF...maybe Macbeth will close the festival? Maybe Weinstein wants to surprise us! Besides, Macbeth wrapped up in March so a release by December is possible, come on, 9 months!  There is also AFI Festival in November, who knows? Cannes is too far...unless they do with Macbeth what they did with GOM and postpone it for more than a year and then just release by the end of 2015. I really don't think so...

To be honest, I don't know if TIG and Big Eyes will earn big nominations for Weinstein. In my view, they might earn in technical stuff but acting...I don't know. With Macbeth they would have extremely HIGH chances for Best Actor and Best Actress, along with some technical aspects. I also believe that is not a matter of waste because next year there will be a lot of great films coming too.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Oh, I didn't know that TIG was opening LFF...maybe Macbeth will close the festival? Maybe Weinstein wants to surprise us! Besides, Macbeth wrapped up in March so a release by December is possible, come on, 9 months!  There is also AFI Festival in November, who knows? Cannes is too far...unless they do with Macbeth what they did with GOM and postpone it for more than a year and then just release by the end of 2015. I really don't think so...
> 
> To be honest, I don't know if TIG and Big Eyes will earn big nominations for Weinstein. In my view, they might earn in technical stuff but acting...I don't know. With Macbeth they would have extremely HIGH chances for Best Actor and Best Actress, along with some technical aspects. I also believe that is not a matter of waste because next year there will be a lot of great films coming too.


All i know is Im keeping my fingers crossed for another Oscar nod for Michael should Macbeth be released end of year.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oh, I didn't know that TIG was opening LFF...maybe Macbeth will close the festival? Maybe Weinstein wants to surprise us! Besides, Macbeth wrapped up in March so a release by December is possible, come on, 9 months!  There is also AFI Festival in November, who knows? Cannes is too far...unless they do with Macbeth what they did with GOM and postpone it for more than a year and then just release by the end of 2015. I really don't think so...
> 
> To be honest, I don't know if TIG and Big Eyes will earn big nominations for Weinstein. In my view, they might earn in technical stuff but acting...I don't know. With Macbeth they would have extremely HIGH chances for Best Actor and Best Actress, along with some technical aspects. I also believe that is not a matter of waste because next year there will be a lot of great films coming too.


 


Weinstein is pretending that Grace doesn't exist  But The Immigrant,for example,has received a similar treatment..so at this point I don't know..
Honestly, if it's not released this year,I prefer to wait :cry: and see it at some festivals the next year.. A winter\spring release would be very disappointing..


Judging from the early screening  reactions,TIG is very very Oscar baity,and Cumberbatch is currently in many best actor predictions. It seems that he's very good and the role is the classic role that could appeal to the Academy.. I'm sensing that Weinstein will campaign for  it as he did for The King's Speech.
You're right,the next year there will be other films,but since he spent a lot of money for TIG's rights, it's possible that now W doesn't want a "conflict of interest" for the acting  categories.. I don't know.. Marion has some chances with Two days,one night,for which she has received rave reviews at Cannes this year,so this could be a further reason.. 


I'm not really interested in awards,they are not a synonym for quality. There are plenty of wonderful movies and performances without any type of recognition,but if Fassy and Marion are great,it would be a pity not seeing the deserved attention .


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> All i know is Im keeping my fingers crossed for another Oscar nod for Michael should Macbeth be released end of year.





Yes,fingers crossed..


----------



## FassbenderLover

My love having fun
http://t.co/FhLLO0OeBr
http://t.co/OlMbvRlnUT
http://t.co/orbSBkYZc8
http://t.co/IAWXd2ar8a


----------



## FassbenderLover

Two more
http://t.co/tebe8ma1ml
http://t.co/potS8yIojh


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Two more
> http://t.co/tebe8ma1ml
> http://t.co/potS8yIojh






It's  always good to see  every person who meets him saying  how he's nice and lovely.
I've yet to see someone who is not  favorably impressed by him and this is an extremely rare thing in showbiz.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> It's  always good to see  every person who meets him saying  how he's nice and lovely.
> I've yet to see someone who is not  favorably impressed by him and this is an extremely rare thing in showbiz.


I agree, a guy said he was warm and polite, great voice and smile. Just hearing that makes me impressed and put a smile on my face


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is one of those stars who everybody loves and that we can't say bad things like NEVER. First because all actors that have worked with him say he's easy to work with and a very friendly person. In interviews at red carpets or anything like it he's always nice and smilling...even with paparazzis he doesn't have problems.

And second because it's impossible to deny his talent. In all roles he does he gives 110%


----------



## bhb2014

*


Morgane said:



			Weinstein is pretending that Grace doesn't exist  But The Immigrant,for example,has received a similar treatment..so at this point I don't know..
Honestly, if it's not released this year,I prefer to wait :cry: and see it at some festivals the next year.. A winter\spring release would be very disappointing..
		
Click to expand...

*


Morgane said:


> Yes, it's true. Does it even have a release date yet? After it flopped in Europe, even in France, I think they will release it on VOD, iTunes, etc. Or only a very limited release on theaters. But apparently the film is like Diana, very superficial, although performances and editing are very good. The Immigrant was nearly ignored but after it got rave reviews in the US, they decided to release it and it overperformed over there. Some critics even say that Marion Cotillard might receive some award for it. Not an Oscar but a small award.
> 
> Do you know what? Foxcatcher was supposed to premiere at AFI last year and they decided to postpone it for six months until Cannes. Now, the film will only be released in November, one year after its original release date. It's a possibility that Macbeth will have the same destination, who knows? It would be great indeed to see it premieres at Cannes, specially because Michael hasn't been there since 2009 (am I right?). But a release on December 25th, like happened with TWOWT is possible too...
> 
> 
> *Judging from the early screening  reactions,TIG is very very Oscar baity,and Cumberbatch is currently in many best actor predictions. It seems that he's very good and the role is the classic role that could appeal to the Academy.. I'm sensing that Weinstein will campaign for  it as he did for The King's Speech.
> You're right,the next year there will be other films,but since he spent a lot of money for TIG's rights, it's possible that now W doesn't want a "conflict of interest" for the acting  categories.. I don't know.. Marion has some chances with Two days,one night,for which she has received rave reviews at Cannes this year,so this could be a further reason.. *
> 
> Huum, I see...on the next months we'll know what will happen with TIG. After its reception at Toronto and London will have an idea. Let's wait just a little bit!  Yes, Marion has TDON but after she was snubbed for Rust And Bone I have my doubts if she will earn an Oscar nod in 2015. I think she might earn nominations in France and maybe some independent awards or awards which have more acting categories, like the Golden Globes. I say the same for Michael in Frank. Frank will be released in August, let's see how it goes there!
> 
> *I'm not really interested in awards,they are not a synonym for quality. There are plenty of wonderful movies and performances without any type of recognition,but if Fassy and Marion are great,it would be a pity not seeing the deserved attention .*
> 
> I totally agree, it's all about politics and money. But it's always amazing to see talented actors like them receiving recognition. Specially because they fought a lot to be where they are. Both started acting very young and only by their 30s that they got some attention.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Michael is one of those stars who everybody loves and that we can't say bad things like NEVER. First because all actors that have worked with him say he's easy to work with and a very friendly person. In interviews at red carpets or anything like it he's always nice and smilling...even with paparazzis he doesn't have problems.
> 
> And second because it's impossible to deny his talent. In all roles he does he gives 110%


----------



## FassbenderLover

Look at my baby. Daaaaaaamn. Now I'm even more anxious to ride with him
http://t.co/7a8RsV8ceP


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Look at my baby. Daaaaaaamn. Now I'm even more anxious to ride with him
> http://t.co/7a8RsV8ceP



OMG, so sexy!!!!!!! My dream is too see a photoshoot of him and a woman on a bike like that or a Harley-Davidson. Imagine how sexy it would be? Specially if this woman was me


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, so sexy!!!!!!! My dream is too see a photoshoot of him and a woman on a bike like that or a Harley-Davidson. Imagine how sexy it would be? Specially if this woman was me


LOL not if I get there first


----------



## FassbenderLover

Sexy man, lemme just comb that hair...with my hand 
http://t.co/tyyNyoTHM5


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL not if I get there first



hahahahaahahahaha ooh Michael! I prefer him with his hair messy! I don't like hair gel...


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahaahahahaha ooh Michael! I prefer him with his hair messy! I don't like hair gel...


That's my Mr Scruffy. I like a little facial hair tho


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ok, I don't watch these shows but I sure will for Mr Fassbender 
http://t.co/aTEwLeHtJZ


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, it's true. Does it even have a release date yet? After it flopped in Europe, even in France, I think they will release it on VOD, iTunes, etc. Or only a very limited release on theaters. But apparently the film is like Diana, very superficial, although performances and editing are very good. The Immigrant was nearly ignored but after it got rave reviews in the US, they decided to release it and it overperformed over there. Some critics even say that Marion Cotillard might receive some award for it. Not an Oscar but a small award.
> 
> Do you know what? Foxcatcher was supposed to premiere at AFI last year and they decided to postpone it for six months until Cannes. Now, the film will only be released in November, one year after its original release date. It's a possibility that Macbeth will have the same destination, who knows? It would be great indeed to see it premieres at Cannes, specially because Michael hasn't been there since 2009 (am I right?). But a release on December 25th, like happened with TWOWT is possible too...
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace was a disaster.. it has been hailed as one of the worst opener in  Cannes history and someone even wondered if it was the worst Cannes film ever.. I've not seen it and honestly I'm not impatient to verify  with my eyes    Weinstein is know for interfering  in the final phases of the production and  allegedly he  had many problems with the director , probably now he wants to re-edit it. Marion totally deserved a nomination for Rust And Bone,but honestly  I agree with you, it's a long shot for her to get a nomination. About Frank,I'm more confident in the British Independent Film Awards or in the Spirits Awards.. the GG could be a possibility if the Best Actor in a comedy\musical category is particularly weak. At the moment I see like very strong guesses   Boseman for Get on up and Phoenix for Inherent Vice.
> Yes,Michael was there for IB and Fish Tank (Jury Prize) and the previous year for Hunger (Camera d'Or) ,it would be great see him there again. Obviously I want to see a release this year,even a limited one,but if this is not the case I prefer to wait and see a proper treatment. I'm still hoping for some surprises (LFF,Telluride or AFI festival) or at least some news to understand if the film is still in post-production or there are other "strategy  reasons " forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/thinkin.gif
> However we are forgetting Slow West! IMO there are some chances it could be included in the TIFF schedule (they have not announced the full programme) and ,of course,LFF and Telluride remain other options.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahaahahahaha ooh Michael! I prefer him with his hair messy! I don't like hair gel...


 
_
_
_
_
_
_
 I prefer him with a little facial hair too.


Another pic with a fan today  http://moviesandmischief.tumblr.com/post/93415637498


Usual remark on his kindness


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Ok, I don't watch these shows but I sure will for Mr Fassbender
> http://t.co/aTEwLeHtJZ



Comedy Central??? Can't wait to see this! Although we always see Michael in dramas he can be GREAT in comedies and makes us laugh really hard.  I loved him in Jimmy Fallon talking about repelents! hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

*Grace was a disaster.. it has been hailed as one of the worst opener in  Cannes history and someone even wondered if it was the worst Cannes film ever.. I've not seen it and honestly I'm not impatient to verify  with my eyes    Weinstein is know for interfering  in the final phases of the production and  allegedly he  had many problems with the director , probably now he wants to re-edit it. Marion totally deserved a nomination for Rust And Bone,but honestly  I agree with you, it's a long shot for her to get a nomination. About Frank,I'm more confident in the British Independent Film Awards or in the Spirits Awards.. the GG could be a possibility if the Best Actor in a comedy\musical category is particularly weak. At the moment I see like very strong guesses   Boseman for Get on up and Phoenix for Inherent Vice.
*

It's a shame because the director is very good and the cast...AMAZING. But yes, Dahan had problems with Weinstein but I've read that the version which screened at Cannes was the director's. So TWC will definitely do some editing to it so the money damage will be less to producers. Cannes has been picking up some very average films to its recent openings: Grace this year and The Great Gatsby the year before. But it happens, maybe next year they will choose better  

*Yes,Michael was there for IB and Fish Tank (Jury Prize) and the previous year for Hunger (Camera d'Or) ,it would be great see him there again. Obviously I want to see a release this year,even a limited one,but if this is not the case I prefer to wait and see a proper treatment. I'm still hoping for some surprises (LFF,Telluride or AFI festival) or at least some news to understand if the film is still in post-production or there are other "strategy  reasons " forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/thinkin.gif
However we are forgetting Slow West! IMO there are some chances it could be included in the TIFF schedule (they have not announced the full programme) and ,of course,LFF and Telluride remain other options.[/QUOTE]*

Maybe it's better for it to be released next year because both him and Marion have other important films in 2014. He has Frank and Slow West, which is already finished (I think it screened at Cannes?) and will probably be on TIFF this year. The festival will announce new films on August 6 and then on the following weeks. So he has two films already. And Marion has The Immigrant and TDON, which will probably be on TIFF too. 

Thinking well, now I want Macbeth to premiere at Cannes: Michael would be back after 6 years and Marion is a queen over there and she doesn't have any film to be released next year, except two animations. Imagine Macbeth opening it or running for Palme D'or?


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> _
> _
> _
> _
> _
> _
> I prefer him with a little facial hair too.
> 
> 
> Another pic with a fan today  http://moviesandmischief.tumblr.com/post/93415637498
> 
> 
> Usual remark on his kindness



Loved his glasses!!! 

http://www.michaelfassbender.org/tiff2013-sunglassback11.jpg


----------



## Morgane

Honestly,despite all the criticism,I didn't dislike The Great Gatsby and it was surely a better choice than Grace. The festival's opener is traditionally out of competition,so I hope this will not be the case but yes,it would be very good to see them there.
I think that Slow West is   finished. It was at Cannes in search for buyers, probably there was  a private screening  or  they showed just some  footage. I'm very curious to see it too. Let's see what happens with TIFF..
However I've just controlled  the IMDb page and the release date for Macbeth is still 2014, 29 January 2015 in Germany.. but I don't know how the news are updated there.


----------



## Solemony

http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.c...-smiling-michael-fassbender-sighting-today-in

^ Wouldn't you have loved it if Michael was standing in front of you but you have no idea that was him until he turned around. Then, you go all squeaking like heaven just open its gate before taking out your phone, fumbling with the buttons before taking a picture of him? Yup xD.

Anyway, Michael was spotted out in London today 8/02/2014.


----------



## bhb2014

Solemony said:


> http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.c...-smiling-michael-fassbender-sighting-today-in
> 
> ^ Wouldn't you have loved it if Michael was standing in front of you but you have no idea that was him until he turned around. Then, you go all squeaking like heaven just open its gate before taking out your phone, fumbling with the buttons before taking a picture of him? Yup xD.
> 
> Anyway, Michael was spotted out in London today 8/02/2014.



hahahahaahaha I wouldn't know what to do!!! But he's so nice and friendly that I wouldn't be ashamed of taking a picture of him hahahahaha he would probably smile like in this picture or do some funny face  Loved his slippers! Are they havaianas?!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Honestly,despite all the criticism,I didn't dislike The Great Gatsby and it was surely a better choice than Grace. The festival's opener is traditionally out of competition,so I hope this will not be the case but yes,it would be very good to see them there.
> I think that Slow West is   finished. It was at Cannes in search for buyers, probably there was  a private screening  or  they showed just some  footage. I'm very curious to see it too. Let's see what happens with TIFF..
> However I've just controlled  the IMDb page and the release date for Macbeth is still 2014, 29 January 2015 in Germany.. but I don't know how the news are updated there.



Well, I think The Great Gatsby is a good entertainment and everything but it's an average movie. Its performances are fine so as art direction, photography and costumes but it was too much for Fitzgerald's story. But I agree that it was far a better choice than Grace Of Monaco. Cannes didn't receive Gatsby very well but GOT was much worse based on what I read.

I can see Macbeth opening Cannes but on competition I don't know...Saint Laurent was running up this year so it's a possibility...let's wait and see!  Imagine Michael with that AMAZING cast over there...it would be a DREAM. On the other hand, if it's released this year, which I think is more possible, it might receive a premiere by the end of November or December, like TWOWT. I wanted it to be released on a festival but...

About Slow West, it's probably finished but on wednesday we'll know because TIFF will announce more films! And on the following weeks too. It's definitely a film to be screened over there!


----------



## Solemony

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahaahaha I wouldn't know what to do!!! But he's so nice and friendly that I wouldn't be ashamed of taking a picture of him hahahahaha he would probably smile like in this picture or do some funny face  Loved his slippers! Are they havaianas?!




I have no idea? Maybe? I don't pay as much attention to his choice of clothing (unless he's in some suit or something) as I do when I stare at his face .


----------



## bhb2014

Solemony said:


> I have no idea? Maybe? I don't pay as much attention to his choice of clothing (unless he's in some suit or something) as I do when I stare at his face .



hahahaahahha I love his face but I also love his clothes. He's also so elegant and sexy, even with slippers haahha but I agree that his shark smile is enough to make me happy  Btw, do you guys know how tall is he? Sometimes he seems to be like 6'0 but other times he seems to be shorter than 5'11...


----------



## FassbenderLover

Finally can post.
As I was saying, he looks pretty cool. I think some celebs wouldn't be so but I am being biased cuz its Michael LOL. Makes me wanna pack my bags and move to London
I think he might be 6', if not then an inch or 2 shorter, either way he's taller than me. I'm 5'9 so yeah I'd have to look up to him which works fine by me
P.S. he looks good in anything, dressed down or dressed up


----------



## Solemony

I think Michael is around 5'11" based on the comparison when he was standing next to Benedict or Hugh. I know both are around 6'1" and he's at least 2 inches shorter than both of them.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Solemony said:


> I think Michael is around 5'11" based on the comparison when he was standing next to Benedict or Hugh. I know both are around 6'1" and he's at least 2 inches shorter than both of them.


Still a good height for me


----------



## Blueberry12

Solemony said:


> I think Michael is around 5'11" based on the comparison when he was standing next to Benedict or Hugh. I know both are around 6'1" and he's at least 2 inches shorter than both of them.



Hugh is 6' 2" and Ben is 6' according to IMDB and other sources.


----------



## bhb2014

Blueberry12 said:


> Hugh is 6' 2" and Ben is 6' according to IMDB and other sources.



In this picture, Michael and Benedict look to have the same height! In the other one he's also a little bit taller than Chiwetel, who is like 5'10 or so...so Michael is like 6'0 of pure hotness, charism and talent!!!  Perfect!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Hugh is 6' 2" and Ben is 6' according to IMDB and other sources.


That's a nice height to scoop u up


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> In this picture, Michael and Benedict look to have the same height! In the other one he's also a little bit taller than Chiwetel, who is like 5'10 or so...so Michael is like 6'0 of pure hotness, charism and talent!!!  Perfect!


-bites my bottom lip- I see a little skin showing. Makes me wanna touch it


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> -bites my bottom lip- I see a little skin showing. Makes me wanna touch it



hahahahahaahahahahahahaha I love your comments!! 

look how bit his arms and his...well you know


----------



## Solemony

This is so odd but every time I see a picture of Michael wearing that costume in 300, I can't help but compare his lower half to a baby's diaper-clad bottom- with more finesse of course. Even though his body is great for ladies like us to ogle at, I think it's the most ineffective outfit to wear in a battle. Can anyone imagine if this was incorporated into today's men/women in the army or marine, etc? X3.


----------



## bhb2014

Solemony said:


> This is so odd but every time I see a picture of Michael wearing that costume in 300, I can't help but compare his lower half to a baby's diaper-clad bottom- with more finesse of course. Even though his body is great for ladies like us to ogle at, I think it's the most ineffective outfit to wear in a battle. Can anyone imagine if this was incorporated into today's men/women in the army or marine, etc? X3.



hahahahahahahha it's true!!! Pretty weird! I also don't like this long hair, it also might be hard to fight with a hair that long on your face.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahaahahahahahahaha I love your comments!!
> 
> look how bit his arms and his...well you know


Well his arms can hold me up while he.... umm yeah


----------



## FassbenderLover

Solemony said:


> This is so odd but every time I see a picture of Michael wearing that costume in 300, I can't help but compare his lower half to a baby's diaper-clad bottom- with more finesse of course. Even though his body is great for ladies like us to ogle at, I think it's the most ineffective outfit to wear in a battle. Can anyone imagine if this was incorporated into today's men/women in the army or marine, etc? X3.


Lets face it, if gear like those were worn in today's war, there would be no war at all -snap-


----------



## FassbenderLover

Sooo Mr Fassbender was spotted today in London. Ahh are those the same clothes he wore yesterday LOL. Dude don't care. I love that about him....Note to my love next time change your shirt IF you're 
going ok. Looks darn good tho 
http://t.co/TYajW4EZ81


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love the expression on the baby's face. What a cute family. 


I'm not here for those lime shorts tho.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Sooo Mr Fassbender was spotted today in London. Ahh are those the same clothes he wore yesterday LOL. Dude don't care. I love that about him....Note to my love next time change your shirt IF you're
> going ok. Looks darn good tho
> http://t.co/TYajW4EZ81



No, are they? His shorts are the same but the t-shirt is different. Besides, it's normal to repeat your shorts...the t-shirt that it's complicated, specially when it's too hot. And like you said, it's Michael, he looks gorgeous and he probably smells very nice too  

I read that he was in France until the end of July, in Biarritz. It's a shame that nobody photographed him surfing on the beach =( But this week we'll see him in the US promoting Frank, I hope he sings something!


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh so cute seeing him with these babies! He will be an awesome dad!  In Trespass Against Us we'll see him as a father, it will be very interesting.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh so cute seeing him with these babies! He will be an awesome dad!  In Trespass Against Us we'll see him as a father, it will be very interesting.


You see the baby looking up at him? Even the poor kid is enthralled smh


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> No, are they? His shorts are the same but the t-shirt is different. Besides, it's normal to repeat your shorts...the t-shirt that it's complicated, specially when it's too hot. And like you said, it's Michael, he looks gorgeous and he probably smells very nice too
> 
> I read that he was in France until the end of July, in Biarritz. It's a shame that nobody photographed him surfing on the beach =( But this week we'll see him in the US promoting Frank, I hope he sings something!


He changed the shirt, same shorts tho and shades


----------



## Solemony

He'd probably had several pair of the same pants. From what I've known about men, they tend to have several of the same pants in their closet yet with many different t-shirts or dress shirts.


----------



## Morgane

*he looks gorgeous and he probably smells very nice too*


Yes,as the woman in the pic said, he smells GOOOD! 
The entire comment is also funny: 
" I was trying to pass him on the canal near Hackney Wick. He turned. I did the classic double take. Pointed at him saying 'OOOOOOOO!' Because for the life of me his name wouldn't come out of my mouth. He was with friends who laughed at my dramatics. I said 'Man! Please can I have a picture? You have no idea how this would make my day' he said 'Come here' still laughing. I shouted at Angelo to pay attention and take the picture. Hahaha! Then Angelo wanted a group shot. Proper comedy sketch. He was so, so friendly and complimented Joshua. Well cool. And Yes! He smelled GOOOD. And had the best red frame reflective shades on."


He's super nice with everyone,another reason why I like him.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Well, I think The Great Gatsby is a good entertainment and everything but it's an average movie. Its performances are fine so as art direction, photography and costumes but it was too much for Fitzgerald's story. But I agree that it was far a better choice than Grace Of Monaco. Cannes didn't receive Gatsby very well but GOT was much worse based on what I read.
> 
> I can see Macbeth opening Cannes but on competition I don't know...Saint Laurent was running up this year so it's a possibility...let's wait and see!  Imagine Michael with that AMAZING cast over there...it would be a DREAM. On the other hand, if it's released this year, which I think is more possible, it might receive a premiere by the end of November or December, like TWOWT. I wanted it to be released on a festival but...
> 
> About Slow West, it's probably finished but on wednesday we'll know because TIFF will announce more films! And on the following weeks too. It's definitely a film to be screened over there!




I agree,it was a bit too much.. and Luhrmann is not everyone's cup of tea,but generally I like his films and  I prefer this adaptation to that with Redford-Farrow,even if I don't get  Carey Mulligan as Daisy  either.  If I must wait ,I want to see it in the main competition section !                                                   In the last years  the opener has always been out of competition (Robin Hood,Midnight in Paris,GoM,The Great Gatsby..) and it seems that they are more inclined to create just a glamour event.. Saint Laurent premiered on the third,fourth day of competion,right?
 

Fingers crossed for Slow West!!
 

Michael with his flip-flops  reminds me of his  photocalls at the Venice Festival!!    He was  glorious!!    Only fassy could wear flip-flops at events and still look cool :


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hes problably the only actor I know who will wear jeans and a t shirt with flipflops to a premiere and still rock it. Even at the dangerous Method premiere he was in jeans and he looks so cool. He looks so relatable and approachable, I like that about him. Everyone who comes in contact with this man says nice things about him. Some celebs wouldn't even be bothered with fans, just brush them off but not Michael. How can you not love the man. And the smelling good part? Now I wanna know what cologne he wears LOL


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Hes problably the only actor I know who will wear jeans and a t shirt with flipflops to a premiere and still rock it. Even at the dangerous Method premiere he was in jeans and he looks so cool. He looks so relatable and approachable, I like that about him. Everyone who comes in contact with this man says nice things about him. Some celebs wouldn't even be bothered with fans, just brush them off but not Michael. How can you not love the man. And the smelling good part? Now I wanna know what cologne he wears LOL







 and in my opinion he looks even sexier  in jeans than in formal clothes.


----------



## Morgane

Other  gorgeous Venice pics:


----------



## bhb2014

haahahahahhaha I didn't read the girl's whole comment! hahha nice to know that he smells good  even more perfect!!! I agree, guys usually have lots of shorts and t-shirts and usually they look the same hahaha And yes, he will be always charming and cute, whether wearing slippers, all-star or social shoes. He's the king of guy that everytime you're with you have a lot of fun, he's like the life and soul of the party! And besides being handsome and nice he will also drink with you, dance like hell and even play the guitar or the piano. 

I also prefer Gatsby's new version than Coppola's one. That older one was too boring, although it was a more proper adaptation of Fitzgerald's story than the new one. But when I heard that Luhrman was making it I already expected something HUGE. It was far better on the artistic side and far more entertaining with that amazing soundtrack. 

Saint Laurent premiered on May 17th, Saturday. So that makes the third day, right? I can see Macbeth premiering as an opener or in the middle of Cannes. But I honestly think that it will come later this year.


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, in some pictures his teeth seemed to be a little bit yellow, probably because he smokes a lot but seeing these pictures I was mistaken. His teeth are VERY white! If he stopped smoking then he would be PERFECT.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> Other  gorgeous Venice pics:


Hubba hubba :kiss:


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, in some pictures his teeth seemed to be a little bit yellow, probably because he smokes a lot but seeing these pictures I was mistaken. His teeth are VERY white! If he stopped smoking then he would be PERFECT.



I really hope he has stopped but I doubt it, I saw a pic of him, Bradley Cooper and a fan and he was smoking smh. If he wont stop I'll give him a very good reason to
https://twitter.com/FassFass/status/485051859611033600/photo/1


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I really hope he has stopped but I doubt it, I saw a pic of him, Bradley Cooper and a fan and he was smoking smh. If he wont stop I'll give him a very good reason to
> https://twitter.com/FassFass/status/485051859611033600/photo/1



Yeah, he didn't quit. Sad because we all know it sucks for our health and the others' and it's not charming at all although some people find it "cool". Maybe when he has kids he'll stop it because couples who have kids and keep smoking are freaking stupid!!! Leo DiCaprio and J-Law also smoke...BLEEEH!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, he didn't quit. Sad because we all know it sucks for our health and the others' and it's not charming at all although some people find it "cool". Maybe when he has kids he'll stop it because couples who have kids and keep smoking are freaking stupid!!! Leo DiCaprio and J-Law also smoke...BLEEEH!


Ive seen pics and videos of Michael and I gotta say, the man looks freaking sexy. I don't like smokers now but when he does it, its beyond sexy. I don't want him to tho, Id prefer if he stops now before he has kids.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Ive seen pics and videos of Michael and I gotta say, the man looks freaking sexy. I don't like smokers now but when he does it, its beyond sexy. I don't want him to tho, Id prefer if he stops now before he has kids.



hahahaha yes, he's freaking sexy smoking! But it's bad for your health so I still don't like it, even when he's doing it =( I think he'll stop one day but he has to find the woman of his life first! Maybe she convinces him hahaha


----------



## Solemony

I agree, my dad used to smoke but probably not as much compared to this 20s vs. 30s. When I hit my mid-teens I gave him an ultimatum on choosing between his pack of cigarettes or me. Well, turns out he's been free of it every since that point. Second-hand smoker is just as bad as first-hand smoker so I hope Michael lessen or break free of that someday.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaha yes, he's freaking sexy smoking! But it's bad for your health so I still don't like it, even when he's doing it =( I think he'll stop one day but he has to find the woman of his life first! Maybe she convinces him hahaha


-cough- That's where I come in


----------



## FassbenderLover

Solemony said:


> I agree, my dad used to smoke but probably not as much compared to this 20s vs. 30s. When I hit my mid-teens I gave him an ultimatum on choosing between his pack of cigarettes or me. Well, turns out he's been free of it every since that point. Second-hand smoker is just as bad as first-hand smoker so I hope Michael lessen or break free of that someday.


My mom used to smoke back in her younger years, so glad she stopped. To me I think second hand smoke is worse cuz when they breathe that smoke out and someone breathes it in, they cant breathe it out. But both smokers and second hand smokers do suffer in the end. Michael need to stop being stubborn cuz I'm sure he has been told to stop. He needs to just listen


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> My mom used to smoke back in her younger years, so glad she stopped. To me I think second hand smoke is worse cuz when they breathe that smoke out and someone breathes it in, they cant breathe it out. But both smokers and second hand smokers do suffer in the end. Michael need to stop being stubborn cuz I'm sure he has been told to stop. He needs to just listen



My dad used to smoke too but when my mom got pregnant for the first time, he said: "Tomorrow I'll stop smoking". And he did. He hasn't been smoking for a very long time. I admire him for that because he would smoke since his teens. Having children change some people's mind when it comes to smoking...who knows it happens with Michael?


----------



## bhb2014

A new clip from Frank was posted today, very funny! It's nice to see Michael in a comedy because he's like the king of dramas hahaha

http://www.indiewire.com/article/wa..._1391978&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Twitter


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> A new clip from Frank was posted today, very funny! It's nice to see Michael in a comedy because he's like the king of dramas hahaha
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/wa..._1391978&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Twitter





Funny clip, I wanna see it. I think the audience will get to focus of his voice, physicality and yes body instead of his face. It just shows his range as an actor and the fact that he can pull off anything and he's not afraid to try new characters. He likes to be challenged it seems and that's very good. How could anyone not admire him and his work
I'm sure some way some how Michael will stop smoking. I read somewhere that he had stopped 2 years ago so Lord knows what got him started again. So if he stopped once he can do it again, permanently


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Funny clip, I wanna see it. I think the audience will get to focus of his voice, physicality and yes body instead of his face. It just shows his range as an actor and the fact that he can pull off anything and he's not afraid to try new characters. He likes to be challenged it seems and that's very good. How could anyone not admire him and his work
> I'm sure some way some how Michael will stop smoking. I read somewhere that he had stopped 2 years ago so Lord knows what got him started again. So if he stopped once he can do it again, permanently



Yes, exactly. He had to focus entirely on his body in his role, since we don't get to see his face. What I love the most about Michael is that he likes to be challenged so he's always doing different roles, with different approaches. You never see him doing the same kind of character. In Frank, he proves that he can be great as a comedian...who knows we get to see him doing more comedies in the future?

I didn't know he stopped smoking a few years ago. I found the interview here, it's in French but you can traslate it. He says that he used to play a lot of sports in the past but he stopped and started to smoking more. That's what I got hahaha But he says that he doesn't like that. Recently, we've seen here surfing and riding bikes and he's pretty hot so he must be doing some exercises to look like that. 

http://obsession.nouvelobs.com/peop...chael-fassbender-l-ascension-d-un-acteur.html


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, exactly. He had to focus entirely on his body in his role, since we don't get to see his face. What I love the most about Michael is that he likes to be challenged so he's always doing different roles, with different approaches. You never see him doing the same kind of character. In Frank, he proves that he can be great as a comedian...who knows we get to see him doing more comedies in the future?
> 
> I didn't know he stopped smoking a few years ago. I found the interview here, it's in French but you can traslate it. He says that he used to play a lot of sports in the past but he stopped and started to smoking more. That's what I got hahaha But he says that he doesn't like that. Recently, we've seen here surfing and riding bikes and he's pretty hot so he must be doing some exercises to look like that.
> 
> http://obsession.nouvelobs.com/peop...chael-fassbender-l-ascension-d-un-acteur.html





Started to post something and had to stop and download Adobe.
Like I was saying you can tell he has a nice body, but he's too skinny. I think it has something to do with the smoking. My brother is the same, he smokes, hes skinny, hes active, and he eats a lot. He said he had stopped smoking and he gained weight but he started smoking again. If Michael stops smoking for a month or even 3 months I guarantee you he'd gain a little weight. And with him being so active, you know that body will be smoking hot even more
 It is true he likes playing different characters. Saves him from being typecast. Some actors they are so comfortable playing the same character over and over, and it gets boring and it loses the appeal. And even if/when they try something different for some it works, for others not so much.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, exactly. He had to focus entirely on his body in his role, since we don't get to see his face. What I love the most about Michael is that he likes to be challenged so he's always doing different roles, with different approaches. You never see him doing the same kind of character. In Frank, he proves that he can be great as a comedian...who knows we get to see him doing more comedies in the future?
> 
> I didn't know he stopped smoking a few years ago. I found the interview here, it's in French but you can traslate it. He says that he used to play a lot of sports in the past but he stopped and started to smoking more. That's what I got hahaha But he says that he doesn't like that. Recently, we've seen here surfing and riding bikes and he's pretty hot so he must be doing some exercises to look like that.
> 
> http://obsession.nouvelobs.com/peop...chael-fassbender-l-ascension-d-un-acteur.html


Btw if I could photoshop my head on that woman's body I'd soo do it :giggles:


----------



## bhb2014

*


FassbenderLover said:



			Started to post something and had to stop and download Adobe.
Like I was saying you can tell he has a nice body, but he's too skinny. I think it has something to do with the smoking. My brother is the same, he smokes, hes skinny, hes active, and he eats a lot. He said he had stopped smoking and he gained weight but he started smoking again. If Michael stops smoking for a month or even 3 months I guarantee you he'd gain a little weight. And with him being so active, you know that body will be smoking hot even more
		
Click to expand...

*


FassbenderLover said:


> You think Michael is skinny? He's very strong, come on! Look at these pictures, his arms are HUGE! But I agree that if he stopped smoking he'd be even more hot


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Btw if I could photoshop my head on that woman's body I'd soo do it :giggles:



hahahhaahahahahaha me too! But one day I'll find him and I'll take a picture with him myself


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> *
> 
> 
> FassbenderLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started to post something and had to stop and download Adobe.
> Like I was saying you can tell he has a nice body, but he's too skinny. I think it has something to do with the smoking. My brother is the same, he smokes, hes skinny, hes active, and he eats a lot. He said he had stopped smoking and he gained weight but he started smoking again. If Michael stops smoking for a month or even 3 months I guarantee you he'd gain a little weight. And with him being so active, you know that body will be smoking hot even more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> FassbenderLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think Michael is skinny? He's very strong, come on! Look at these pictures, his arms are HUGE! But I agree that if he stopped smoking he'd be even more hot
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah his butt is skinny. 10lbs would make him look so delish
> That top pic, I'm trying to take a peek
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah his butt is skinny. 10lbs would make him look so delish
> That top pic, I'm trying to take a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahaha but his muscles are pretty fine! His arms are strong and his belly is pretty fine  hahaha that pic from Fish Tank is life =) In that film he's so sexy and being mean helps it even more!
Click to expand...


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> FassbenderLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahaha but his muscles are pretty fine! His arms are strong and his belly is pretty fine  hahaha that pic from Fish Tank is life =) In that film he's so sexy and being mean helps it even more!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok lemme not comment on that body that I wanna lick
Click to expand...


----------



## Morgane

Michael seems so skinny because he has that (beautiful) tiny waist ..
About Fish Tank,these are two very nice articles,one is a review,the other is  a heartfelt tribute to him and his waistline 
http://www.thewire.com/entertainmen...f-his-threatening-appeal-in-fish-tank/371382/


http://blogs.indiewire.com/pressplay/angel-eyes-that-old-devil-sent-michael-fassbender-and-shame


----------



## Morgane

I've just found this:
http://observer.com/2014/07/to-do-this-week-hang-with-puppets-and-trolls-buy-some-art/
 Frank is premiering  now in NY.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wait, backup, holdup just one minute there. So will Michael be singing? O snap, I gotta see this
https://www.facebook.com/frankmovie...41828.576636462431457/666666266761809/?type=1


----------



## Morgane

Yes!!! https://twitter.com/MagnoliaPics/status/496770143637094400


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Wait, backup, holdup just one minute there. So will Michael be singing? O snap, I gotta see this
> https://www.facebook.com/frankmovie...41828.576636462431457/666666266761809/?type=1





We have published the same news contemporaneously 
I suppose that he will be singing  Wonderful!


----------



## bhb2014

OMG guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's freaking awesome! So we can expect him to sing with that big head right?  This is so AWESOMEEEEEEEEEE. Maybe they will song "I Love You All"?

I didn't know the premiere was TODAY! So tomorrow and the day after are his participations on TV shows and that event at Apple Store? OMG!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's freaking awesome! So we can expect him to sing with that big head right?  This is so AWESOMEEEEEEEEEE. Maybe they will song "I Love You All"?
> 
> I didn't know the premiere was TODAY! So tomorrow and the day after are his participations on TV shows and that event at Apple Store? OMG!


Lol I hope he don't wear that head, I wanna see his face. "I Love You All" is the song we all know so they might sing it. I'm looking forward to Comedy Central and that other show (forgot the name)..Seth Myers I think


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Lol I hope he don't wear that head, I wanna see his face. "I Love You All" is the song we all know so they might sing it. I'm looking forward to Comedy Central and that other show (forgot the name)..Seth Myers I think



Yes, exactly! Comedy is tomorrow and Seth is on August 7th. On this same day he'll be at soho with Gleeson. It would be nice if he wore tha mask but then took it off after the performance hahahahaha

https://www.facebook.com/MichaelFas...142896.270386443558/10152552858143559/?type=1


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh check it out: "The Most Likeable Song Ever"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLOuHFVqOkc

hahahahaha I laughed! A LOT


----------



## Morgane

https://twitter.com/alexqsmith/status/496804827876589570


----------



## bhb2014

Surprise!!!


----------



## Morgane

Gorgeous pic : https://twitter.com/Chatta_Boxy/status/496811144708104192/photo/1


----------



## Morgane

https://twitter.com/lindsfrances/status/496806516415279104


----------



## bhb2014

OMG I'm still waiting for pictures at WireImage and GettyImages!! hahahahha


----------



## FassbenderLover

OMG the man is too gorgeous for words, like seriously 
And the video is so funny. Cant wait to hear him sing 
Wish I were in NY right now


----------



## Morgane

Yes,very gorgeous  
http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/93924282719/michael-fassbender-leaves-his-hotel-in-tribeca


http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/93923986379


----------



## bhb2014

More pics!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> More pics!!!


-faints-


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> More pics!!!


----------



## bhb2014

hahahahaahha loved this pic!!! his face is so funny while Domnhall is hugging him!

Now with a mask!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahaahha loved this pic!!! His face is so funny while domnhall is hugging him!
> 
> Now with a mask!



:d


----------



## FassbenderLover

His shoes are noice. This man is just :fox:


----------



## Morgane

He's super gorgeous in every pic..


----------



## bhb2014

YES, always handsome! That's wht TC Handler was so right in putting him as the most handsome face of 2013


----------



## Morgane

It's Michael? http://instagram.com/p/rVxS2WoHto/


----------



## Morgane

OMG http://instagram.com/p/rVyyTIsm8E/


----------



## Morgane

https://twitter.com/kurt_loder/status/496847529653583872


----------



## Morgane




----------



## mollie12

This forum is getting a bit spammy....

Anyway, in gossip news, Zoe Kravitz went to the premiere.  That's the fourth time she's gone to the same event as MF in the last year (The Counselor premiere, Indy Spirits, party a day before X-Men premiere).


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> This forum is getting a bit spammy....
> 
> Anyway, in gossip news, Zoe Kravitz went to the premiere.  That's the fourth time she's gone to the same event as MF in the last year (The Counselor premiere, Indy Spirits, party a day before X-Men premiere).


They're friends. Apparently he left quite a big impression on her while they were dating hence her always supporting him at his premieres


----------



## gemini582

From Zoe's IG:


----------



## FassbenderLover

gemini582 said:


> From Zoe's IG:


He's pointing at himself saying "I'm the real Frank" LOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

Interview and short video of Michael Fassbender 
http://t.co/KYT1il8V9H


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh I loved everything! I only read good things about this film and the performance they did yesterday! 

Can't wait to watch then today! I hope the song is successfull on iTunes!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/i-love-you-all-from-frank/id905028269

Btw, maybe he and Zoe hook up sometimes, who knows? Or they are just friends?


----------



## bhb2014

So cute!! Love this smile


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh I loved everything! I only read good things about this film and the performance they did yesterday!
> 
> Can't wait to watch then today! I hope the song is successfull on iTunes!
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/i-love-you-all-from-frank/id905028269
> 
> Btw, maybe he and Zoe hook up sometimes, who knows? Or they are just friends?


Just good friends


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> So cute!! Love this smile


That smile is heart-melting


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Just good friends



Oooh, ok then! =) I haven't seen Michael with a woman for a long time. The last time I heard anything was in May, when he was with Naomi Campbell. Was that even true? I don't know what to believe in. The Daily Mail once published an article saying that he hit on Marion Cotillard at some BAFTA's party, do you remember?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rd-dodges-Michael-Fassbenders-plans-kiss.html

Anyway, good to know he's in good terms with Zoe


----------



## bhb2014

Frank!!!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> This forum is getting a bit spammy....
> 
> Anyway, in gossip news, Zoe Kravitz went to the premiere.  That's the fourth time she's gone to the same event as MF in the last year (The Counselor premiere, Indy Spirits, party a day before X-Men premiere).





Sorry if I put too many links consecutively (in the case you're referring to me).. it was just a way for sharing some reactions to the premiere.




Zoe and Michael seem to be just good friends. I don't know if they are still together,but recently Zoe was seen with  Noah Becker.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh, ok then! =) I haven't seen Michael with a woman for a long time. The last time I heard anything was in May, when he was with Naomi Campbell. Was that even true? I don't know what to believe in. The Daily Mail once published an article saying that he hit on Marion Cotillard at some BAFTA's party, do you remember?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rd-dodges-Michael-Fassbenders-plans-kiss.html
> 
> Anyway, good to know he's in good terms with Zoe





I remember that story  Everything published by TDM should be taken with a grain of salt. They fabricate stories all the time. Clickbait headlines,embellished and made up stories are their forte. I go on their site just for the photos.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, sometimes they're telling the truth and sometimes they are not hahaha anyway, good to know he's still friends with Zoe. Michael does seem to be the kind of guy that everybody loves and be friends with even in situations like that


----------



## FassbenderLover

Gonna be staying up for Colbert tonight. Have to see Michael performing


----------



## CaribbeanChick

I couldn't stop laughing waching him on Colbert. LOL! He was so funny!  And he looked HOT!


----------



## bhb2014

OMG!!!!!!!! Loved it!! He totally incorporated Frank, he's AMAZING 

http://michaelfassbenderla.blogspot.com.br/2014/08/fassy-en-el-show-colbert-report.html?spref=tw


----------



## CaribbeanChick

Some people who posted on IMDb didn't like it. I thought it was awkward, weird and totally in sync with what I've read is the tone of the movie. It wasn't Michael singing, it was Frank singing. I loooved it


----------



## gemini582

I liked the interview and he looked good but I had secondhand embarrassment watching that performance.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Oh Lord, did y'all notice how his arms were bulging outta his jacket? LOL like whoa baby. He looked so fine its uncanny. Watched Colbert last night, I know it repeated a few times already (missed those) but it's gonna be repeating again tonight so I'm definitely gonna watch again. Loved the interview, loved the performance, love Michael. Here's a vid of him outside Colbert. Once again, much respect for this man, the way he takes his precious time to pose for pics and sign for his fans. Much love for ya Mike
http://t.co/ZpW29ZawLv


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> I liked the interview and he looked good but I had secondhand embarrassment watching that performance.



The entire film is an exercise in 2nd hand embarrassment, tbh.
I love strange little indies, but this was way too weird for me.


----------



## Artica

Reunited??


----------



## Morgane

CaribbeanChick said:


> Some people who posted on IMDb didn't like it. I thought it was awkward, weird and totally in sync with what I've read is the tone of the movie. It wasn't Michael singing, it was Frank singing. I loooved it





I agree. The performance wasn't intended to be good  according to our normal standards.. But I'm starting to like that single  


I've also read that the acoustics were really bad in the studio,and he was clearly singing in a lower register for the character . Actually Michael can sing and  that is  not his natural voice, with that head it must be also difficult .
I've seen the video here:
http://thefilmstage.com/news/watch-...-love-you-all-as-frank-on-the-colbert-report/
I think it sounds better,probably they improved the sound. IMO the performance is  faithful to the character. 


This girl was at the taping: https://twitter.com/glittersquirrel/status/497261659489316864


----------



## bhb2014

CaribbeanChick said:


> Some people who posted on IMDb didn't like it. I thought it was awkward, weird and totally in sync with what I've read is the tone of the movie. It wasn't Michael singing, it was Frank singing. I loooved it



Exactly. Frank isn't a normal movie, it's quite bizarre!! I think the performance reflected pretty well what the movie is about. If it was "normal" it wouldn't be Frank. Besides, singing live is very different from the studio version. I think it was a great performance. I, personnally, don't like the band's style and I entertain myself watching Frank hahaha he's the show! 

Can't wait to see him on Seth Meyers!


----------



## bhb2014

Artica said:


> Reunited??



They're just good friends. At least we all think so!


----------



## gemini582

I think they're good friends with occasional benefits.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> I think they're good friends with occasional benefits.



Perhaps hahahaha they're both single...let them enjoy themselves!


----------



## mollie12

https://twitter.com/KC_in_NYC

Someone asked MF to sign her boobs...so he did.  Also, this person mentions his "girlfriend" was sitting in the audience.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> https://twitter.com/KC_in_NYC
> 
> Someone asked MF to sign her boobs...so he did.  Also, this person mentions his "girlfriend" was sitting in the audience.



hahahahaha I've seen her pics!!  Ooh, so maybe he's dating a non-famous woman and he's trying to be private about it. That's great!

http://instagram.com/p/rax5ejPPxk/

http://instagram.com/p/razrvnulod/


----------



## gemini582

I read through her tweets. The girl said she wasn't paying attention but someone said they saw Louise Hazel in the audience. I didn't end up going so I can't confirm but if it's her you would think she would have been at the premiere too.


----------



## mollie12

> I read through her tweets. The girl said she wasn't paying attention but someone said they saw Louise Hazel in the audience. I didn't end up going so I can't confirm but if it's her you would think she would have been at the premiere too.



I can't be the only one thinking that Louise and Zoe look so much alike that it wouldn't be surprising if someone confused the two.


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

> I read through her tweets. The girl said she wasn't paying attention but someone said they saw Louise Hazel in the audience. I didn't end up going so I can't confirm but if it's her you would think she would have been at the premiere too.



She seems to think it could have been Zoe though b/c she was at the after party. She said if it was Zoe and she was paying attention she would have gotten her to sign the other boob  Maybe a pic will show up later



mollie12 said:


> I can't be the only one thinking that Louise and Zoe look so much alike that it wouldn't be surprising if someone confused the two.



I was just thinking that! They don't look that much alike to me but I get the comparisons, SOOO many people were confusing them last year that it wouldn't surprise me if that's what happened this time as well.


----------



## Morgane

This guy is awesome,seriously   http://instagram.com/p/ra04xGuAD_/


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> I read through her tweets. The girl said she wasn't paying attention but someone said they saw Louise Hazel in the audience. I didn't end up going so I can't confirm but if it's her you would think she would have been at the premiere too.







I agree,probably someone confused another person,or Zoe,with her.


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh loved his pic hugging a fan, he's amazing!!! 

When it comes to his girlfriend, I can think about two things: maybe she saw him kissing the girl before or after the event or she just saw Zoe or Louise at the crowd and thought they were still dating. Let's wait and see because we always know about his girlfriends eventually


----------



## bhb2014

His interview on Seth Meyers is on!!! Loved it! He even talks a little bit about the musical that he and Steve McQueen want to do 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5zUmAXX4vw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjVW2Wj0rmQ&list=UUVTyTA7-g9nopHeHbeuvpRA


----------



## mollie12

The Seth Meyers interview is really nice, possibly because Seth seems like he actually knows a little bit about MF.  I'm a bit surprised he's even familiar with all three Steve McQueen films.


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

bhb2014 said:


> His interview on Seth Meyers is on!!! Loved it! He even talks a little bit about the musical that he and Steve McQueen want to do
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5zUmAXX4vw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjVW2Wj0rmQ&list=UUVTyTA7-g9nopHeHbeuvpRA



Thanks for the links. LOL For some reason I doubt the Steve McQueen musical will be light. It'll probably be a musical on a dark subject or something heavy or abstract. I don't remember Steve giving a synopsis or anything so perhaps I could be wrong, but my guess is that the musical would be about something heartbreaking/sad/tragedy.


----------



## Artica

mollie12 said:


> I can't be the only one thinking that Louise and Zoe look so much alike that it wouldn't be surprising if someone confused the two.



They do look similar. I wouldn't be surprised if he was Fassbending them both.

Here is a recent image of Hazel.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> The Seth Meyers interview is really nice, possibly because Seth seems like he actually knows a little bit about MF.  I'm a bit surprised he's even familiar with all three Steve McQueen films.



I was upset because I wanted to know more about this musical hahaha but McQueen is very well known and acclaimed for all of his three films. But I get what you're saying because usually these talk shows' presenters don't know a lot about their interviewee 

Probably this musical will be a HUGE drama, like Les Misérables. I can't imagine McQueen or Michael doing a comedy together. But it would be awesome if they did, it would be an amazing surprise!

More pics from Soho!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.277631909108920.1073742000.150087988529980&type=1


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael looks so good. I wanna bite his arms LOL. Cuteness at the beginning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-ymMtTeNtc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael you're too much
http://t.co/y1z7pX9vUV


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> His interview on Seth Meyers is on!!! Loved it! He even talks a little bit about the musical that he and Steve McQueen want to do
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5zUmAXX4vw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjVW2Wj0rmQ&list=UUVTyTA7-g9nopHeHbeuvpRA





Thanks for the links . Very nice interview. It would be  interesting seeing a musical as a next project.I remember  McQueen saying that he wanted  something lighter for his next film.  I can see him  doing a film about a musician,rather than an out-and-out musical.




Michael has confirmed that he's still involved with Assassin's Creed. Kurzel is the director. I'm among those who were confident about this project,so I'm quite happy.


http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/08...+twitter&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## miss clare

If Michael wants to do a musical, he should do "HAIL! THE MUSICAL", which premiered last month at the Galway International Arts Festival.


----------



## bhb2014

hahahahahaahahahaha I loved all interviews! MTV's is great. loved how he played with his eyes hahahahaha  and yes, his arms were like...OMG! If it was me there I'd be like  It must be great to talk to him because he's always so funny, it's like talking to a friend in a bar or something.

Good to hear about AC. But when are they filming it? Because he's filming Derek Cianfrance's movie in late September, probably for one or two months. Unless Macbeth is postponed to 2015 and he'll shoot AC in the end of the year of in the beginning of 2015. I really think they will change its release date from August to another month because it will be a huge movie and they'll need time to finish it well.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahaahahahaha I loved all interviews! MTV's is great. loved how he played with his eyes hahahahaha  and yes, his arms were like...OMG! If it was me there I'd be like  It must be great to talk to him because he's always so funny, it's like talking to a friend in a bar or something.
> 
> Good to hear about AC. But when are they filming it? Because he's filming Derek Cianfrance's movie in late September, probably for one or two months. Unless Macbeth is postponed to 2015 and he'll shoot AC in the end of the year of in the beginning of 2015. I really think they will change its release date from August to another month because it will be a huge movie and they'll need time to finish it well.


His schedule is pretty full. He's got Light Between Two Oceans to start filming soon, then promotion of Slow West, then Macbeth, then Prometheus, then XMen Apocalypse. AC would have to be fit in somewhere there. Plus if they're gonna be doing parkour he's gonna have to do some serious training for that. Lots of jumping, running and flipping involved. I wish him the very best. I don't know how he does it but man he sure is driven. Love how dedicated he is, much respect to him


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> His schedule is pretty full. He's got Light Between Two Oceans to start filming soon, then promotion of Slow West, then Macbeth, then Prometheus, then XMen Apocalypse. AC would have to be fit in somewhere there. Plus if they're gonna be doing parkour he's gonna have to do some serious training for that. Lots of jumping, running and flipping involved. I wish him the very best. I don't know how he does it but man he sure is driven. Love how dedicated he is, much respect to him



Yes, definitely!!! But after you struggle for more than 10 years until having the doors opened for you like he did...and specially that he doesn't have a family yet...it's hard to say no. And with amazing roles that he's offered I would do the same thing! And he stills find time to do the things he loves and travel a lot. 

I'm starting to think that the studio will release AC later in 2015 or only in 2016. It was supposed to be shot right now to be release in one year but with Michael filming TLBO in September and then promoting two more films it will be hard to shoot it soon. Let's wait and see!


----------



## Swanky

*Good News! Michael Fassbender Is Still Signed On For 'Assassin's Creed' Movie *






*Michael Fassbender*  dons cool reflective sunglasses while saying goodbye to a close gal pal  outside a hotel on Friday (August 8) in New York Citys Soho district. 
 The day before, the 37-year-old actor made an appearance on _Late Night with Seth Meyers_, where he chatted about wearing a mask the whole time for _Frank_.
*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Michael Fassbender*
*Michael* recently squashed the rumors that he had exited the upcoming film _*Assassins Creed*_ after becoming unhappy with the script.
 I know, I love these rumors! Its fantastic. People talk about it,  and theyre hopefully interested. Nothing has changed, yeah. Im still a  part of _Assassins Creed_, and were working on the script as we speak. Actually, Im going to go back and see the writers when I get back to Europe, *Michael* recently shared to IGN.


----------



## bhb2014

I read people saying this was his new girlfriend hahahahaha I think it's her PR or something like it


----------



## mollie12

That's Paula Woods.  Yes, she's a publicist and I'm pretty sure she's been working with him since late 2011/early 2012.  She used to work with Mickey Rourke.


----------



## Singra

mollie12 said:


> That's Paula Woods.  Yes, she's a publicist and I'm pretty sure she's been working with him since late 2011/early 2012.  *She used to work with Mickey Rourke.*



Does that mean she's not very good?


----------



## Swanky

He's had an impressive comeback IMO!


----------



## mollie12

> That's Paula Woods. Yes, she's a publicist and I'm pretty sure she's been working with him since late 2011/early 2012. She used to work with Mickey Rourke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean she's not very good
Click to expand...


No, I think what happened is that Fox Searchlight essentially assigned her to Rourke for The Wrestler, and they did the same thing with Michael in 2011 with Shame.   She's worked with the Weinsteins too.   She also works with McQueen.  Somewhere along the way, she started acting more as MF's personal publicist rather than as someone who was just along for the promotional tour of one film.


----------



## FassbenderLover

First of all, good grief he looks good. New clothes, nice shades, sexy arms. Keep it up babe. Second, don't people know who she is by now. She's the lady who always photobombs his interviews and pics LOL


----------



## Singra

mollie12 said:


> No, I think what happened is that Fox Searchlight essentially assigned her to Rourke for The Wrestler, and they did the same thing with Michael in 2011 with Shame.   She's worked with the Weinsteins too.   She also works with McQueen.  Somewhere along the way, she started acting more as MF's personal publicist rather than as someone who was just along for the promotional tour of one film.



Yeah I know... I was just making a joke (obviously a very poor one)... hence the winking smilie. 





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's had an impressive comeback IMO!



What is he coming back from? (honestly curious, not trying to be clever) I wasn't aware there was anything to comeback from, I've always thought he was on steady trajectory.


----------



## Swanky

For me, he was completely off the radar for years.  Sin City and the Wrestle brought him out of obscurity, _to me_.


----------



## Swanky

Wikipedia calls it a comeback too:


> During the 1980s Rourke starred in Diner, Rumble Fish, and the erotic drama 9½ Weeks, and received critical praise for his work in Barfly and Angel Heart. In 1991 Rourke, who had trained as a boxer in his early years, left acting and became a professional boxer for a time.[3] He had supporting roles in several later films, including The Rainmaker, Buffalo '66, The Pledge, Get Carter, Spun, Once Upon a Time in Mexico and Man on Fire.
> 
> In 2005 Rourke made his comeback in mainstream Hollywood circles with a lead role in Sin City, for which he won awards from the Chicago Film Critics Association, the Irish Film and Television Awards, and the Online Film Critics Society. In the 2008 film The Wrestler, Rourke portrayed a past-his-prime wrestler, and received a 2009 Golden Globe award, a BAFTA award, and a nomination for an Academy Award.[4] In 2010 he appeared in Iron Man 2 and The Expendables.


----------



## mollie12

In the comments section of Zoe Kravitz's instagram, someone mentions seeing MF and Kravitz all over each other yesterday.  

http://iconosquare.com/p/783638422091017384_1372086354


----------



## gemini582

That's probably always been their normal M.O. when he's in NY.


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> That's probably always been their normal M.O. when he's in NY.





It's  very  probable  or that person was just "trolling" his\her fans


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

mollie12 said:


> In the comments section of Zoe Kravitz's instagram, someone mentions seeing MF and Kravitz all over each other yesterday.
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/783638422091017384_1372086354



friends with BENEFITS! I think this is this pretty normal behavior for them as well.


----------



## Reborn

QueenOfTheNight said:


> friends with BENEFITS! I think this is this pretty normal behavior for them as well.


Yeah considering that he was eyeing up that fan at the Apple signing Its doubtful they are fully back on together. 
They probably hook up when they are both single and in the same town.


----------



## FassbenderLover

It's great to listen to his voice without seeing his face, but it would be nice if there were a video
https://t.co/ANlCeERDPV


----------



## mollie12

> It's great to listen to his voice without seeing his face, but it would be nice if there were a video
> https://t.co/ANlCeERDPV



It's sometimes a surprise to listen to him on podcasts/radio shows because he seems/sounds far more low key and mild than he does on film or in video Q&As.  A lot of movie stars just always sound like movie stars....and he doesn't.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> It's sometimes a surprise to listen to him on podcasts/radio shows because he seems/sounds far more low key and mild than he does on film or in video Q&As.  A lot of movie stars just always sound like movie stars....and he doesn't.


That makes him extra special


----------



## FassbenderLover

I can't even picture Michael in costume, it's too much, too sexy. I'm getting tingly. I don't play the game but hell I'd play now
http://t.co/XJ3mUvy9el


----------



## bhb2014

Michael will be AWESOME in AC!!! I really think they will postpone this film to the end of 2015 or 2016. No way they will edite it in a few months if they start shooting in the end of the year or in the beginning of 2016!

I loved his interview! Josh Horowitz is amazing and funny just like Michael! hahaha


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael and company at Apple Store. I must say, Dom is pretty funny, love his laugh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZpUrOhl5-c&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CaribbeanChick

That was fun! I usually find Michael a little awkward in interviews, like a little shy, but he looked very comfortable and playful here. I swear that man gets better every day. And Domnhall is a cutie.


----------



## bhb2014

OMG. I loved it!! He's so handsome and nice!  He's a great company to be with, always talking and making jokes. Amazing guy!

Did you guys see that Slow West is not on Toronto's lineup? They will announce more films but I don't know if it will be there though =(


----------



## FassbenderLover

CaribbeanChick said:


> That was fun! I usually find Michael a little awkward in interviews, like a little shy, but he looked very comfortable and playful here. I swear that man gets better every day. And Domnhall is a cutie.


He problably had a little drink before he went on lol, relaxed him a little. Btw I don't blame Carla for changing her mign when she heard Michael was gonna be doing the movie LOL, I would have done the same thing


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG. I loved it!! He's so handsome and nice!  He's a great company to be with, always talking and making jokes. Amazing guy!
> 
> Did you guys see that Slow West is not on Toronto's lineup? They will announce more films but I don't know if it will be there though =(


if not Slow West then Macbeth, there will always be other movies


----------



## CaribbeanChick

FassbenderLover said:


> He problably had a little drink before he went on lol, relaxed him a little. Btw I don't blame Carla for changing her mign when she heard Michael was gonna be doing the movie LOL, I would have done the same thing




I thought that too! That he had a shot or something... Well, if that was what he did, he should do it always, because he was utterly charming. And I saw another video where Carla said that she did the movie because her favorite actor (Michael) was going to be in the movie, so she's definitely a fan.


----------



## FassbenderLover

CaribbeanChick said:


> I thought that too! That he had a shot or something... Well, if that was what he did, he should do it always, because he was utterly charming. And I saw another video where Carla said that she did the movie because her favorite actor (Michael) was going to be in the movie, so she's definitely a fan.


Lol, too bad I missed it


----------



## bhb2014

hahahahahaha c'mon guys, maybe he was just excited to be there! He's very extrovert in interviews. I remember at TIFF last year that when he arrived at the PC of 12 Years A Slave the first thing he said was: "This looks like a Church!" hahaahaha

Yeah, he'll appear more this year, I'm sure! Today it was confirmed that The Light Between Oceans will start shooting in the end of September in Australia and New Zealand. It will take more than a month to shoot so if Slow West and Macbeth are released this year, he'll have to travel a lot, unless both or one of them is released in December.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/10378943/X-Men-star-heads-to-Marlborough


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahaha c'mon guys, maybe he was just excited to be there! He's very extrovert in interviews. I remember at TIFF last year that when he arrived at the PC of 12 Years A Slave the first thing he said was: "This looks like a Church!" hahaahaha
> 
> Yeah, he'll appear more this year, I'm sure! Today it was confirmed that The Light Between Oceans will start shooting in the end of September in Australia and New Zealand. It will take more than a month to shoot so if Slow West and Macbeth are released this year, he'll have to travel a lot, unless both or one of them is released in December.
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/nelson-mail/10378943/X-Men-star-heads-to-Marlborough


Mr Busyyyyy. And yeah I remember that interview. They were pretty quiet weren't they LOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

Sorry Michael my dear but size do matter 
http://t.co/F7qX2rHt4d


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wish I could watch this movie. Link doesn't work
http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/short-film-fanclub/31600/short-film-fanclub-pitch-black-heist


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> OMG. I loved it!! He's so handsome and nice!  He's a great company to be with, always talking and making jokes. Amazing guy!
> 
> Did you guys see that Slow West is not on Toronto's lineup? They will announce more films but I don't know if it will be there though =(





John Maclean won a Bafta for the short Pitch Black Heist,IMO the are still chances it will premiere at LFF. 


Michael is genuinely funny,humble and unpretentious,a rarity for the showbiz world and people who meet or know him basically repeat this all the time. I've also seen many journalists remarking these qualities in their interviews and twitter profiles.
I've just found this interview http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qohxcftlLMY   and this video    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpBkpYUV8Pw    from the San Sebastian Film Festival. He's adorable The birds sounds are amazing!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> John Maclean won a Bafta for the short Pitch Black Heist,IMO the are still chances it will premiere at LFF.
> 
> 
> Michael is genuinely funny,humble and unpretentious,a rarity for the showbiz world and people who meet or know him basically repeat this all the time. I've also seen many journalists remarking these qualities in their interviews and twitter profiles.
> I've just found this interview http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qohxcftlLMY   and this video    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpBkpYUV8Pw    from the San Sebastian Film Festival. He's adorable The birds sounds are amazing!


----------



## FassbenderLover

So I found this 2min vid of Pitch Black Heist starring Michael and Liam Cunningham. Michael is just mesmerizing, when he started dancing, this smile just came on my face. In all honesty, I wish I were dancing with him. There, I said it
https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqILVs.tTuTYAVOH7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTByZWc0dGJtBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDBGdwb3MDMQ--?p=pitch+black+heist+short+film&vid=9117d091a066300da4bf1fb8359ea946&l=&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts4.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DVN.608032013468173503%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Finsidemovies.ew.com%2F2012%2F04%2F13%2Ftribeca-film-festival-michael-fassbender%2F&tit=Tribeca+%3Cb%3EFilm+%3C%2Fb%3EFestival%3A+Michael+Fassbender+is+smoking+in+%26%2339%3B%3Cb%3EPitch+Black+Heist%3C%2Fb%3E%26%2339%3B+--+EXCLUSIVE+VIDEO&c=0&sigr=12f8hde6a&sigt=13kg9e4dh&age=0&fr=yfp-t-901-s&tt=b


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> So I found this 2min vid of Pitch Black Heist starring Michael and Liam Cunningham. Michael is just mesmerizing, when he started dancing, this smile just came on my face. In all honesty, I wish I were dancing with him. There, I said it
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...de6a&sigt=13kg9e4dh&age=0&fr=yfp-t-901-s&tt=b





Thanks!!


----------



## bhb2014

Ooh thanks!!! I loved his screen test and the sound he did hahaha he loves doing these weird sounds 

About his short film, despite all the smoking, I LOVED his dance! Like Carla said at Frank's Q&A at the Apple Store, he's a natural singer, a natural front man. I hope he sings more in the future!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Holy hell, I'm literally sitting here with my mouth open like damn
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=958498750834234&set=gm.1469183230007345&type=1


And if anyone can't see it
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1413921928866809/


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Holy hell, I'm literally sitting here with my mouth open like damn
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=958498750834234&set=gm.1469183230007345&type=1
> 
> 
> And if anyone can't see it
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1413921928866809/



Can't see =(((


----------



## FassbenderLover

Having a tough time posting pic. Its a Michael Fassbender group pic though so you might have to join the group to see it


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yumm
http://t.co/WYkJQ1McyI


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL Love the last one
http://t.co/nl5cHxeDBF


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL Love the last one
> http://t.co/nl5cHxeDBF



hahahaha I liked the one that he's getting two kisses and his face is like "what the hell?"


----------



## Morgane

Good interview with Lenny Abrahamson: 
http://www.studiosystemnews.com/spo...chael-fassbender-in-sundance-stand-out-frank/




http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollyw...assbender-frank-interview?mbid=social_twitter  I suppose we'll not see Slow West this year


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL Love the last one
> http://t.co/nl5cHxeDBF





"his glorious, wonderful, sexy, sexy face" .  I agree!


----------



## bhb2014

http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollyw...assbender-frank-interview?mbid=social_twitter  I suppose we'll not see Slow West this year [/QUOTE]

Oooh what a shame =( Perhaps we'll see Slow West in some big festival next year, like Sundance, Berlin or even Cannes. Who knows?


----------



## FassbenderLover

The great news is Frank is doing well, critics love Michael's performance. Hopefully Slow West or Macbeth will be at some film festival later this year. Like seeing Michael out and about


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> The great news is Frank is doing well, critics love Michael's performance. Hopefully Slow West or Macbeth will be at some film festival later this year. Like seeing Michael out and about



Can't wait to see how Frank goes at the box office! 

I think we won't see Slow West and Macbeth later this year but definitely in 2015! Maybe SW will be in Sundance or Berlin and Macbeth in Cannes.


----------



## mollie12

I guess when he was in Biarritz, he went surfing with Vincent Cassel.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Can't wait to see how Frank goes at the box office!
> 
> I think we won't see Slow West and Macbeth later this year but definitely in 2015! Maybe SW will be in Sundance or Berlin and Macbeth in Cannes.







I was thinking it could be at Sundance too. About Macbeth,I'm still hoping for some news from the LFF.. :cry:


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> I guess when he was in Biarritz, he went surfing with Vincent Cassel.


He's free to teach me how to surf


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> The great news is Frank is doing well, critics love Michael's performance. Hopefully Slow West or Macbeth will be at some film festival later this year. Like seeing Michael out and about





Yes,Frank is doing well,and everybody seems to like his performance,and not only,I would add..  I've got the impression that some critics could start  their Fassy appreciation thread  All jokes aside,it's good to see how he's appreciated. It seems like that  just having his  name attached makes people interested in his projects.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I guess when he was in Biarritz, he went surfing with Vincent Cassel.




He was there too? I wouldn't be surprised,they seemed to get along very well when they were promoting ADM.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> Yes,Frank is doing well,and everybody seems to like his performance,and not only,I would add..  I've got the impression that some critics could start  their Fassy appreciation thread  All jokes aside,it's good to see how he's appreciated. It seems like that  just having his  name attached makes people interested in his projects.


Plus he's a fantastic actor, he's shown his range even when he is covering his face


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, maybe Macbeth will be at LFF or AFI but depending on how Weinstein films are received this year, they will probably release it in 2015. 

OMG, he was surfing with Vincent Cassel? That's awesome, I love that guy!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I guess when he was in Biarritz, he went surfing with Vincent Cassel.



OMG, someone posted it on Twitter today!  Why don't they post pictures??? Come on!!!

https://twitter.com/AntoineTwo/status/500700787719540736


----------



## mollie12

> OMG, someone posted it on Twitter today!  Why don't they post pictures??? Come on!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/AntoineTwo/statu...00787719540736



Also mentioned here:
https://twitter.com/LazyBananaa/status/500854853972008960


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Also mentioned here:
> https://twitter.com/LazyBananaa/status/500854853972008960



Oooh not working =( someone could post a picture, it would be like... HEAVEN!


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> Also mentioned here:
> https://twitter.com/LazyBananaa/status/500854853972008960


Ugh page doesn't exist. Too bad


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, Frank did pretty well in its first weekend. It made $ 16.000 in just one theater in New York!

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...0140817?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, Frank did pretty well in its first weekend. It made $ 16.000 in just one theater in New York!
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...0140817?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter





I think Frank will perform well  when it will open in the other cities too.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Ugh page doesn't exist. Too bad





That tweet was deleted,but basically it said that a friend (I suppose) saw them on the beach. Probably she deleted it because the way she referred to this person\friend was  a bit "hyperbolic"  
I think Michael is there again.


----------



## mollie12

> That tweet was deleted,but basically it said that a friend (I suppose) saw them on the beach. Probably she deleted it because the way she referred to this person\friend was a bit "hyperbolic"



LOL yeah.  "Salope!" or "*****!", essentially.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> I think Frank will perform well  when it will open in the other cities too.


Too bad its not playing near me. I'd love to see it


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> That tweet was deleted,but basically it said that a friend (I suppose) saw them on the beach. Probably she deleted it because the way she referred to this person\friend was  a bit "hyperbolic"
> I think Michael is there again.


Michael has another month before he heads to NZ to start shooting Light Between two Oceans. He's bound to be spotted when he gets back to London


----------



## bhb2014

Yes, I'm sure Frank will be even better when it opens in more countries! 

Apparently, Michael enjoys surfing in France a lot. Do you know if he has been going there for a long time? Or he's there because of Vincent Cassel? Maybe the guy told him it was a nice place to surf, right? And he liked it  Someone could do us all a favour and take pictures!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, I'm sure Frank will be even better when it opens in more countries!
> 
> Apparently, Michael enjoys surfing in France a lot. Do you know if he has been going there for a long time? Or he's there because of Vincent Cassel? Maybe the guy told him it was a nice place to surf, right? And he liked it  Someone could do us all a favour and take pictures!!!


Omg can you picture him in a wet suit, holding a surfboard?


----------



## gemini582

Has anyone read Light Between Oceans? From what I've heard and read online it sounds like people either love it or hate it. There's no middle ground.


----------



## Reborn

Has anyone wondered when and who might challenge Fassy to the Ice Bucket Challenge for ALS?

This is very viral at the moment and pretty much all celebs seem to be up for doing it many giving much higher donations than the $10 or $100 requirement.

Tom Hiddleston just challenged Benedict Cumberbatch and Luke Evans today. I sense it's getting closer to Fassy, anyone else agree?

Chance for Wet t-shirt if nothing else


----------



## mollie12

> Tom Hiddleston just challenged Benedict Cumberbatch and Luke Evans today. I sense it's getting closer to Fassy, anyone else agree?



My guess is that most celebrities would not publicly challenge other celebrities to do this kind of thing without checking beforehand that they're open to doing it.  It's just good manners, to be honest.   

And since MF has never before publicly participated in charitable endeavors, my guess is that he wouldn't be interested in doing something like this.  Which isn't to say that he doesn't donate anonymously.


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, I'm sure Frank will be even better when it opens in more countries!
> 
> Apparently, Michael enjoys surfing in France a lot. Do you know if he has been going there for a long time? Or he's there because of Vincent Cassel? Maybe the guy told him it was a nice place to surf, right? And he liked it  Someone could do us all a favour and take pictures!!!



Vincent should teach him Capoeira.

I'd like to see M doing something like this:


http://youtu.be/IuP6qwunOD4


----------



## CaribbeanChick

Someone called Max Greenfield challenged him.  Here's the link: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQa6YH1k9rw&feature=youtu.be&ac


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> Has anyone read Light Between Oceans? From what I've heard and read online it sounds like people either love it or hate it. There's no middle ground.





I've not read it,but  IMO the story shows some risks.. Personally i'm more interested in the way Cianfrance could treat it and I think he's the main reason why Michael accepted this project.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gemini582 said:


> Has anyone read Light Between Oceans? From what I've heard and read online it sounds like people either love it or hate it. There's no middle ground.


I haven't read it but I have read a few spoilers and it sounds very good


----------



## FassbenderLover

Reborn said:


> Has anyone wondered when and who might challenge Fassy to the Ice Bucket Challenge for ALS?
> 
> This is very viral at the moment and pretty much all celebs seem to be up for doing it many giving much higher donations than the $10 or $100 requirement.
> 
> Tom Hiddleston just challenged Benedict Cumberbatch and Luke Evans today. I sense it's getting closer to Fassy, anyone else agree?
> 
> Chance for Wet t-shirt if nothing else


Ha it's circling around Michael alright, I'm sure he's keeping his fingers crossed someone wouldn't nominate him for it. But if Benedict is challenged and accepts then he might suggests Michael next, and Michael problably bring James McAvoy in it. Sounds like fun


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Vincent should teach him Capoeira.
> 
> I'd like to see M doing something like this:
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/IuP6qwunOD4


Yeah, shirtless


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> Has anyone read Light Between Oceans? From what I've heard and read online it sounds like people either love it or hate it. There's no middle ground.



Well, it seems to be the kind of book that has this reception. And based on Cianfrance's latest films, this will be a BIG drama. I, perosnally, didn't like The Place Beyond The Pines a lot but Blue Valentine is very good. And having Rachel Weisz and Michael as leading roles with that plot, we'll have an intense drama, maybe monotonous too. Let's wait and see!


----------



## bhb2014

CaribbeanChick said:


> Someone called Max Greenfield challenged him.  Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQa6YH1k9rw&feature=youtu.be&ac



hahahaha it's Schmidt from the TV series New Girl!!! Let's see if Michael will accept it  Maybe he will, who knows??? I'm 100% sure that Benedict will do it!


----------



## CaribbeanChick

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaha it's Schmidt from the TV series New Girl!!! Let's see if Michael will accept it  Maybe he will, who knows??? I'm 100% sure that Benedict will do it!



Thanks for that! LOL I don't watch much TV. Fassy probably doesn't know he was challenged, so I don't expect him to do it. But if he does, he should do it with a white tshirt on... Or shirtless... Or Naked! LOL.  Seriously though, he should do it. It's for a good cause.


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaha it's Schmidt from the TV series New Girl!!! Let's see if Michael will accept it  Maybe he will, who knows??? I'm 100% sure that Benedict will do it!


LOL...Love that guy from New Girl!! Hope Michael does do it 

He probably has less than 24 hour now 

I think Benedict Cumberbatch will do it, he is game for a laugh most of the time. 

Hope Fassy Challenges Steve McQueen!!


----------



## bhb2014

Michael can do this any way he wants that i'll be VERY happy! hahahaha I hope he knows that he was challenged!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael should hurry up and do it, then challenge James McAoy


----------



## Reborn

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael should hurry up and do it, then challenge James McAoy


100% agree


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael should hurry up and do it, then challenge James McAoy



Yeah, it would be amazing!!! He would probably challenge James, maybe Bradley Cooper and Steve McQueen haahahaha But I eally don't know if he will know that he was challenged since he doesn't have social networks. I read an interview saying that he has a Twitter just so anyone pretends that is him but I never found him =(


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, it would be amazing!!! He would probably challenge James, maybe Bradley Cooper and Steve McQueen haahahaha But I eally don't know if he will know that he was challenged since he doesn't have social networks. I read an interview saying that he has a Twitter just so anyone pretends that is him but I never found him =(


LOL omg I can just imagine Steve McQueen's reaction if Michael ever nominates him LOLOL


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, Michael giving an interview with the head of Frank hahahahaahhaha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOpoHlLjclo#t=70


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, it would be amazing!!! He would probably challenge James, maybe Bradley Cooper and Steve McQueen haahahaha But I eally don't know if he will know that he was challenged since he doesn't have social networks. I read an interview saying that he has a Twitter just so anyone pretends that is him but I never found him =(


 


Yes,he might not even know that someone challenged him. Honestly I prefer when people donate quietly and IMO he's too private  and not that type of person who publicises donations in that way. I've also noticed that very few celebs speak about the cause. In fact,in many cases the comments are just about their bodies and their wet T-shirts.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, Michael giving an interview with the head of Frank hahahahaahhaha
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOpoHlLjclo#t=70








I didn't know that Abrahamson directed Michael for a commercial. 
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/entertainment/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501119&objectid=11290365
""You know, pretty remarkably, I think Michael hasn't changed," says Abrahamson, an Irish director best known for the 2007 Irish tragicomedy, Garage. I worked with him on almost the first thing he ever did, a commercial I directed for MasterCard, and *he was lovely then and he's still the same guy*."   I'm not surprised 
Speaking about commercials,have you seen this  for Guinness? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSh1NNp0q5Q


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, Michael giving an interview with the head of Frank hahahahaahhaha
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOpoHlLjclo#t=70


Lol, too funny. Dom is so goofy its adorable


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael talking about some of his fave songs. Really good listen
http://t.co/X3r52gHS7B


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I didn't know that Abrahamson directed Michael for a commercial.
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/entertainment/news/article.cfm?c_id=1501119&objectid=11290365
> ""You know, pretty remarkably, I think Michael hasn't changed," says Abrahamson, an Irish director best known for the 2007 Irish tragicomedy, Garage. I worked with him on almost the first thing he ever did, a commercial I directed for MasterCard, and *he was lovely then and he's still the same guy*."   I'm not surprised
> Speaking about commercials,have you seen this  for Guinness? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSh1NNp0q5Q



Great interview!!! Good to know that Michael is the same guy and he didn't let fame get in his way =) 

I love this commercial! hahahahaha love his hair too


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael talking about some of his fave songs. Really good listen
> http://t.co/X3r52gHS7B



haahahhaa dude, when "Sexual Healing" started playing I was imagining Michael dancing and taking his clothes off hahahhaha 

He has a really good taste! Michael Jackson, Metallica, Rolling Stones...loved it, thanks!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> haahahhaa dude, when "Sexual Healing" started playing I was imagining Michael dancing and taking his clothes off hahahhaha
> 
> He has a really good taste! Michael Jackson, Metallica, Rolling Stones...loved it, thanks!


Haha yw. I had read somewhere that he liked Sexual Healing. I was picturing him having a girl over, playing that song and singing it to her LOL. I can imagine him saying "its good for me" Romance in the air tonight!!! LOLOL


----------



## Solemony

Looks like James is ahead of Michael in the ALS challenge ! Anyway, it looks like the next couple of months will definitely be busy for him with the filming and award show coming up so soon.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Haha yw. I had read somewhere that he liked Sexual Healing. I was picturing him having a girl over, playing that song and singing it to her LOL. I can imagine him saying "its good for me" Romance in the air tonight!!! LOLOL



hahaahahaha ooh that's awesome too! I can totally see him doing that because he loves to sing and dance.


----------



## bhb2014

Solemony said:


> Looks like James is ahead of Michael in the ALS challenge ! Anyway, it looks like the next couple of months will definitely be busy for him with the filming and award show coming up so soon.



HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHA OMG, I Loved it!!! It's a shame that he hasn't done it yet, it would be awesome to see him doing that. For those who haven't seen James's ice bucket challenge:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZT31c4Mogk

I still have hopes that Michael will do it!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHA OMG, I Loved it!!! It's a shame that he hasn't done it yet, it would be awesome to see him doing that. For those who haven't seen James's ice bucket challenge:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZT31c4Mogk
> 
> I still have hopes that Michael will do it!


Ha I lve it. Michael should do it now. Even though 24hrs have passed


----------



## bhb2014

Frank's soundtrack is coming on September 15th!!!!!!!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frank-Music...ef=dp_tracks_all_1/278-5926621-2112709#disc_1


----------



## FassbenderLover

Sooo Naomi Campbell nominated Michael for the ice bucket challenge. Will he accept considering this is the second time someone nominated him? Time will tell.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Sooo Naomi Campbell nominated Michael for the ice bucket challenge. Will he accept considering this is the second time someone nominated him? Time will tell.



hahaahahahaha cool!!! Now he HAS to do it! I hope that Naomi gives him a call and tell him that he was challenged


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahaahahahaha cool!!! Now he HAS to do it! I hope that Naomi gives him a call and tell him that he was challenged


We'll see. He's been MIA since leaving NY so I hope someone contacts him and lets him know


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> We'll see. He's been MIA since leaving NY so I hope someone contacts him and lets him know



Oooh, after Naomi Campbell I think he might do it because she probably has his contacts  The world is waiting hahaaha


----------



## FassbenderLover

Interesting ending
https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqID1dPpT9V8ArC77w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTByNDY3bGRuBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDBGdwb3MDNQ--?p=pitch+black+heist&vid=be68881e431cb54fb8f39e984d98508f&l=13%3A13&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DVN.608005114097764505%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvk.com%2Fvideo-17304720_163753472&tit=%3Cb%3EPitch+Black+Heist%3C%2Fb%3E&c=4&sigr=116jjbhk7&sigt=10oe6qccn&fr=yfp-t-901-s&tt=b


----------



## bhb2014

I love when Michael plays the bad guy!!!


----------



## bhb2014

In an interview to a website, Marion Cotillard said the following about Michael:

"I think Michael was quite affected too. And the ideas that Justin and him had, I never knew how a scene would turn out. It was interesting to see him carrying Macbeth and I think it's going to be, for him, I cannot even find the words to describe his Macbeth. It's going to be so strong".

OMG!!! I already know that he's gonna be awesome but it's good to hear it from his incredibly talented co-star! 

http://www.independent.ie/entertain...n-cotillard-nearly-packed-it-in-30524313.html


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> In an interview to a website, Marion Cotillard said the following about Michael:
> 
> "I think Michael was quite affected too. And the ideas that Justin and him had, I never knew how a scene would turn out. It was interesting to see him carrying Macbeth and I think it's going to be, for him, I cannot even find the words to describe his Macbeth. It's going to be so strong".
> 
> OMG!!! I already know that he's gonna be awesome but it's good to hear it from his incredibly talented co-star!
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/entertain...n-cotillard-nearly-packed-it-in-30524313.html




Just can't wait to see the movie.
I've already seen James McAvoy as Macbeth , it will be interesting to compare their performances.


----------



## Blueberry12

TYAS is number one at the local dvd store:


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> In an interview to a website, Marion Cotillard said the following about Michael:
> 
> "I think Michael was quite affected too. And the ideas that Justin and him had, I never knew how a scene would turn out. It was interesting to see him carrying Macbeth and I think it's going to be, for him, I cannot even find the words to describe his Macbeth. It's going to be so strong".
> 
> OMG!!! I already know that he's gonna be awesome but it's good to hear it from his incredibly talented co-star!
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/entertain...n-cotillard-nearly-packed-it-in-30524313.html


Again, I'm not surprised. Everyone who works with him has wonderful things to say about how he works. he is an incredible actor


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> TYAS is number one at the local dvd store:
> 
> View attachment 2733239


That's great, loved the movie


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> In an interview to a website, Marion Cotillard said the following about Michael:
> 
> "I think Michael was quite affected too. And the ideas that Justin and him had, I never knew how a scene would turn out. It was interesting to see him carrying Macbeth and I think it's going to be, for him, I cannot even find the words to describe his Macbeth. It's going to be so strong".
> 
> OMG!!! I already know that he's gonna be awesome but it's good to hear it from his incredibly talented co-star!
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/entertain...n-cotillard-nearly-packed-it-in-30524313.html





This is  another quote from an interview with Variety:  


She has the highest regard for her co-star, of whom she says, *I saw a lot of movies he was in, and I have the feeling hes reached another level here. When you start a scene and you dont really know where youre going to go, thats a roller-coaster. Many times I was surprised by what he does in this movie, and this is priceless.*
Fassbender likewise praises Cotillard, hailing the actress as fearless and unfailingly generous to her fellow players. Shes got so much courage just to take on the part in the first place, he says. Shes quite a quiet person, but onscreen shes just electric. I didnt have to discuss any ideas that I wanted to do, anything that came to mind during a take. I would just do it, and she always responded. Shes just very easy to work with. Zero drama, except whats in the scene. 


This is the full interview: http://variety.com/2014/film/news/marion-cotillard-two-days-one-night-1201178636/


I've still (a little) hope it will be released this year. However,tomorrow TIG will premiere at Telluride,let's see how it goes for Weinstein..


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Again, I'm not surprised. Everyone who works with him has wonderful things to say about how he works. he is an incredible actor



 Not only about how he works. He's really praised for his attitude by every person who has worked with him or has  interviewed him. I remember an article on the Spanish press, when he was filming The Counselor, which said he was the only one who knew the name of everyone in the film crew,who greeted them and spent time with people on the set. He also made coffee for everyone!!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Not only about how he works. He's really praised for his attitude by every person who has worked with him or has  interviewed him. I remember an article on the Spanish press, when he was filming The Counselor, which said he was the only one who knew the name of everyone in the film crew,who greeted them and spent time with people on the set. He also made coffee for everyone!!



Ooooh so cute!! Michael is amazing! I'm really want to know how things were on Macbeth's set because weird stuff happened and he also refers to the film as "The Scottish Play".


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This is  another quote from an interview with Variety:
> 
> 
> She has the highest regard for her co-star, of whom she says, *I saw a lot of movies he was in, and I have the feeling hes reached another level here. When you start a scene and you dont really know where youre going to go, thats a roller-coaster. Many times I was surprised by what he does in this movie, and this is priceless.*
> Fassbender likewise praises Cotillard, hailing the actress as fearless and unfailingly generous to her fellow players. Shes got so much courage just to take on the part in the first place, he says. Shes quite a quiet person, but onscreen shes just electric. I didnt have to discuss any ideas that I wanted to do, anything that came to mind during a take. I would just do it, and she always responded. Shes just very easy to work with. Zero drama, except whats in the scene.
> 
> 
> This is the full interview: http://variety.com/2014/film/news/marion-cotillard-two-days-one-night-1201178636/
> 
> 
> I've still (a little) hope it will be released this year. However,tomorrow TIG will premiere at Telluride,let's see how it goes for Weinstein..



Yes, I read this interview in May, when she was in US to promote The Immigrant. They are the best actors of their generation and seeing they saying these things about each other makes be even more excited to watch Macbeth! 

Weinstein has TIG, Big Eyes, Eleanor Rigby and St. Vincent. I don't think they'll release Macbeth this year. But I prefer seeing it be released at Cannes and then in other festivals. Like it happened to Foxcatcher


----------



## miss clare

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3mz0C1AFWg

Lyndsey Marshall talks about Michael and Trespass Against Us.


----------



## FassbenderLover

It's so amazing how people say such good things about him


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, I read this interview in May, when she was in US to promote The Immigrant. They are the best actors of their generation and seeing they saying these things about each other makes be even more excited to watch Macbeth!
> 
> Weinstein has TIG, Big Eyes, Eleanor Rigby and St. Vincent. I don't think they'll release Macbeth this year. But I prefer seeing it be released at Cannes and then in other festivals. Like it happened to Foxcatcher





I'm starting to think that Marion has good chances with Two days,one night..
I think that TIG is the only strong contender for Weinstein,if it's well received. Judging from the first screenings,Big Eyes is not exceptional and probably there are just some chances for Adams and Waltz. At the moment St. Vincent isn't  in any predictions list,I don't know.. Him and Her received mixed reviews the last year when they were screened at the TIFF. Reading the reviews this year for Them,Jessica Chastain seems  the only possible contender for some awards.
If TIG doesn't have a rapturous reception,necessary to support this type of film in the acting categories ,I don't think Weinstein has many choices this year.
Macbeth is  also distributed by Studio Canal,so I suppose they have a voice in deciding the release too.. But I agree with you,I don't  think it will be released this year ,and obviously in this case I prefer they wait for the next festivals.


----------



## Morgane

miss clare said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3mz0C1AFWg
> 
> Lyndsey Marshall talks about Michael and Trespass Against Us.





I'm looking forward to this project too


----------



## FassbenderLover

Umm 
http://t.co/y9WLY3dSXB


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3mz0C1AFWg
> 
> Lyndsey Marshall talks about Michael and Trespass Against Us.



Ooh everyone always saying beautiful things about him. Like Marion said about him in Macbeth, Lindsey said the same about his performance in TAU. That's awesome!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I'm starting to think that Marion has good chances with Two days,one night..
> I think that TIG is the only strong contender for Weinstein,if it's well received. Judging from the first screenings,Big Eyes is not exceptional and probably there are just some chances for Adams and Waltz. At the moment St. Vincent isn't  in any predictions list,I don't know.. Him and Her received mixed reviews the last year when they were screened at the TIFF. Reading the reviews this year for Them,Jessica Chastain seems  the only possible contender for some awards



I think that even if their films don't have a great reception, they will invest on performances, like they did last year with August: Osage County. Eleanor Rigby and Big Eyes have chances in acting categories. TIG, if it's really good, might have some chance in best picture or directing. Let's wait and see!

But Macbeth should be released in 2015  Michael will be busy next year because he'll then have AC, TAU and Slow West too. TLBO will probably be released in some festival next year too. OMG.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I think that even if their films don't have a great reception, they will invest on performances, like they did last year with August: Osage County. Eleanor Rigby and Big Eyes have chances in acting categories. TIG, if it's really good, might have some chance in best picture or directing. Let's wait and see!
> 
> But Macbeth should be released in 2015  Michael will be busy next year because he'll then have AC, TAU and Slow West too. TLBO will probably be released in some festival next year too. OMG.


 
I agree with you about the acting categories for ER and BE (at least Chastain and Adams),but I think W is even more interested in campaigning when he's also the producer (see August:Osage County,Shakespeare in Love,The Reader) .It's obvious,but I've always got the impression that  there's a bit of confusion about the general perception of his roles. Honestly I also think that some people overestimate his weight a bit too much.. at least considering the current situation.
However,reading the reactions for TIG now it's sure that Weinstein (he was even at the screening!) will campaign hard,very hard for Cumberbatch,Keira and a best picture nomination,even if the film is not receiving a critical acclaim. I've noticed that in the last years the Academy is doing more auterish choices (see 12YAS, the BD nom for Haneke and Steve McQueen),they don't go necessarily for the safe,crowdpleaser and Oscar bait choices. I find particularly funny seeing how people (oscars bloggers,above all) are already  overhyping performances and films as "locks","BP\BA frontrunners"  and basically reducing everything to the Oscars game. Before expressing an opinion about the actual value of performances and films,it's all a continuous reference to the awards season.. "Sure BP nod","it's in the top5,lock!!" ,"he might win!!"   It's still August and there are very interesting films (as I've said before,not only from a critical point of view,but for the Academy too) which remain  to be shown. There are Gone Girl,Inherent Vice,Selma,Interstellar (it can do even better than Gravity),I'd add even Unbroken (it seems very oscar baity but it could be good). A performance like those of Boseman,Keaton,a film like Boyhood (it has currently a perfect score of 100 on metacritic) are all potential contenders,when in other years they would have been surely  overlooked by the awards season.


The next year will be.. intense! He will film AC,Prometheus,X-men and at least three films (Macbeth,TAU,SW,I'm not sure about TLBO) will be released!  Michael  will need a double..


----------



## bhb2014

hahahaha yeah, it's true. Everytime they see a film and like a performance they say it's "Oscar worthy" and blablabla. What matters is the performance and not if it's earing awards' recognition. Althouth we all know that winning awards or nominations helps actors careers A LOT. But that's how the game works. The press influences American Academy every single year.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yes Lord
http://t.co/IGZBZJfBzR


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Yes Lord
> http://t.co/IGZBZJfBzR



Damn, I thought it was his ie bucket challenge! hahahaha


----------



## miss clare

http://butmadnnw.tumblr.com/post/95752729089/good-lord-this-man-is-a-f antastic-nonverbal


----------



## miss clare

From the Frank soundtrack https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgLPgAnxfJA


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hold on, so Michael was nominated for the ice bucket challenge AGAIN?! LOL Too funny
http://t.co/kFBqlc5gtK


----------



## bhb2014

hahahaahahahaahha I don't think he'll do this...it's a shame though. He's vanished! I think he's preparing for his role in TLBO.

There are 5 songs from Frank's soundtrack in this YouTube's channel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgLPgAnxfJA&list=PLqNgXNl5eP7rX1duHxTv4F8Xemxuq-VjG

It's not a very pleasable sound like pop music but it's quite interesting...I'd say it's an experimental genre


----------



## bhb2014

Frank is still doing GREAT in the US. It had a better theater average than last week's. It has already grossed $ 282.000 in only 52 theaters! 

http://boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=weekend&id=frank.htm


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaha yeah, it's true. Everytime they see a film and like a performance they say it's "Oscar worthy" and blablabla. What matters is the performance and not if it's earing awards' recognition. Althouth we all know that winning awards or nominations helps actors careers A LOT. But that's how the game works. The press influences American Academy every single year.[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it's even difficult to understand if they like the performance,film..
> because the conversation is all Oscars\awards season related,and I'm starting to  notice this trend not only in articles written by oscars bloggers\analysts but also in twitter reactions and reports from festivals written by "real" critics.
> Yes,winning awards and being in talk during the awards season help a lot actors' and directors' careers. The recognition doesn't define a work's value,but when this attention  is received by deserving persons,it can be really useful. Directors like McQueen,Paul Thomas Anderson or  Linklater who don't make safe choices have more chances to be supported  in what they want to do. I don't think the press has influenced so much the academy in the past,at least from a critical point of view. IMO in the last years a massive use of internet ,that helps a lot the conversation about films and performances,is contributing to some (SOME) changes,so,if we speak about press in terms of critical and interesting discussions,it's not  always a bad thing..
> I don't think  that a film  like Shakespeare in love could  win now an Oscar for BP..


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Frank is still doing GREAT in the US. It had a better theater average than last week's. It has already grossed $ 282.000 in only 52 theaters!
> 
> http://boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=weekend&id=frank.htm






Great! It's receiving a very good response from moviegoers and critics. I think there are good chances for the British Independent Film Awards and even for the Spirits.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Great! It's receiving a very good response from moviegoers and critics. I think there are good chances for the British Independent Film Awards and even for the Spirits.



Yeeah! Spirits for sure I think. Awards wouldn't snub Michael after his AMAZING performance in Frank. It would be mean. And I think he might have a chance of receiving a nomination for the Golden Globes, in the Musical's category. What do you think?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeeah! Spirits for sure I think. Awards wouldn't snub Michael after his AMAZING performance in Frank. It would be mean. And I think he might have a chance of receiving a nomination for the Golden Globes, in the Musical's category. What do you think?



Seeing  the general praise  and considering that Michael is an established name,IMO it's not completely out of the question.. but notoriously GG care even less about quality than other awards,in fact I'm not even sure that Boseman will be nominated. There are also "major" films which will end up in the comedy\musical category even if not properly musical or comedy. Keaton is already a sure nomination.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Seeing  the general praise  and considering that Michael is an established name,IMO it's not completely out of the question.. but notoriously GG care even less about quality than other awards,in fact I'm not even sure that Boseman will be nominated. There are also "major" films which will end up in the comedy\musical category even if not properly musical or comedy. Keaton is already a sure nomination.



Keaton is already a strong contender for the Oscars. On the other hand, I don't see a lot of strong names in the comedy or musical category at the Golden Globes. I think Michael has chances...who knows?  Next year that it will be hard because he'll have three big films: Macbeth, TLBO and TAU. But I have the impression that the second one will be released in festivals and only hit theaters in 2016. Tresspass looks like a British award contender. Macbeth is the ONE. That's an Oscar performance for SURE.


----------



## bhb2014

Ok, three great news!

A new featurette on Frank:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXWP388wgV8&feature=youtu.be

X-Men will start filming in April 2015! 

http://www.journaldemontreal.com/2014/09/03/le-prochain-x-men-sera-tourne-a-montreal

A very nice girl finally took a picture of Michael in France! Again with his cool glasses


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael getting his rock on
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=K0_RJuWg2uM


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael getting his rock on
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=K0_RJuWg2uM



OMG, he's so sexy singing!  Someone from Frank said he was a natural singer and HE IS INDEED.


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

Rumors that Robert Downey Jr. has joined the cast of AC as Leonardo Da Vinci. No confirmation but I seriously hope it's just a rumor.


----------



## bhb2014

QueenOfTheNight said:


> Rumors that Robert Downey Jr. has joined the cast of AC as Leonardo Da Vinci. No confirmation but I seriously hope it's just a rumor.



I've read those too! But the source is not very reliable...

http://www.kdramastars.com/articles/36518/20140910/assassins-creed-movie-update.htm


----------



## bhb2014

The website below lists Macbeth as a 2014 release. I doubt it but...

http://movieplayer.it/news/videa-macbeth-the-imitation-game-e-suite-francese-nel-listino_30410/


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

bhb2014 said:


> I've read those too! But the source is not very reliable...
> 
> http://www.kdramastars.com/articles/36518/20140910/assassins-creed-movie-update.htm



Ok. I didn't know the source, it's most likely not true then. Thanks


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael to start shooting next week in NZ


----------



## mollie12

A French site identified the blonde woman he's been hanging out with in Biarritz as Cecile Cassel, Vincent's sister. 

http://moviesandmischief.tumblr.com/post/97239147023


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael to start shooting next week in NZ



Awesome!!! Can't wait to see him on screen alongside Rachel Weisz. They will be amazing as a couple


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> A French site identified the blonde woman he's been hanging out with in Biarritz as Cecile Cassel, Vincent's sister.
> 
> http://moviesandmischief.tumblr.com/post/97239147023



Oooooh that's nice. She's also a singer, aka Hollysiz. She has a hit called "Come Back To Me", which is amazing! Good to know they're friends, maybe they'll do a duet in the future hahaha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xerDmSwiNo


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

mollie12 said:


> A French site identified the blonde woman he's been hanging out with in Biarritz as Cecile Cassel, Vincent's sister.
> 
> http://moviesandmischief.tumblr.com/post/97239147023



Oh, Cecile - she was in the first of two Paris episodes of SATC, playing Alex's daughter. She's gorgeous.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow, very interesting things he said here. I respect the man even more. Where can I find the rest of this interview?
http://t.co/P4LooKjZKA


----------



## bhb2014

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Oh, Cecile - she was in the first of two Paris episodes of SATC, playing Alex's daughter. She's gorgeous.



She's AMAZING. They must be really good friends because he's very close to Vincent. Nice to see that!


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> She's AMAZING. They must be really good friends because he's very close to Vincent. Nice to see that!


She reminds me of a young Courtney Love (maybe because of the blonde hair)

http://38.media.tumblr.com/5ffd2a1ed7caa47d565da9cf2fa6c11b/tumblr_mtwadiGMBs1rs6neco1_400.jpg

http://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/x...om-the-90s/gallery_big_Courtney_Love_90s.jpeg


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> She's AMAZING. They must be really good friends because he's very close to Vincent. Nice to see that!



I like her too.
And her  brother  and late dad.
Talented and beautiful family.


Pity it didn't work out with Gaspard Ulliel.
They were such a lovely couple.


----------



## bhb2014

Ooh yes, she reminds of Courteney Love a little bit! 

I didn't know she dated Gaspard...God, he's cute!!! That thing he has on his cheek is super sexy  Do you guys think Michael is friends with her or they also have a thing? Like friends with benefits?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Keaton is already a strong contender for the Oscars. On the other hand, I don't see a lot of strong names in the comedy or musical category at the Golden Globes. I think Michael has chances...who knows?  Next year that it will be hard because he'll have three big films: Macbeth, TLBO and TAU. But I have the impression that the second one will be released in festivals and only hit theaters in 2016. Tresspass looks like a British award contender. Macbeth is the ONE. That's an Oscar performance for SURE.





There's Bill Murray for St. Vincent ,probably Boseman,and there are also various titles from the TIFF (Baumbach's While we are young,Reitman's Men,women and children) that have the advantage of being discussed during the awards season.
Into the Woods is another film which could do well with HFPA. They are always those who nominated Depp for The Tourist..  
However it's good to see so many raves for a risky performance. This is a passage from Amy Nicholson's review (she writes for The Village Voice): *"Look closely at Frank's mask and you'll spot two plaster bandages by his nose, a hint at a life that's taken some lumps. Study Fassbender's limbs and see one of the best physical performances of the decade. His face never changes, but he has visible soul. In small movements  the twitch of a hand, a wobble under a door frame, a beer and straw held uselessly by his painted mouth  Fassbender gives us glimpses of what Frank's isolating genius has cost him."*
*http://www.laweekly.com/2014-08-21/...plays-a-musician-who-wears-a-giant-fake-head/*
Even if it will not be recognised at all,Frank  has received an enthusiastic response not only from critics but also from many people who have seen it . It's  not  a "conventional" film so it's a very good result.


Speaking of awards,I've found this conversation with the Boston Globe film critic Ty Burr,he was discussing the last awards season. It's interesting   what he says about Michael's approach to his characters,and obviously he speaks  highly of him :


"CHAKRABARTI: On the radio, exactly. Well, so let's talk a bit for a second about Best Supporting Actor, because you were talking about the year of the McConaissance regarding Matthew McConaughey. But in "Dallas Buyers Club," Jared Leto has also been considered a favorite for his role as the transvestite AIDS patient Rayon. But you've got another favorite in this category as well, Ty.
BURR: *Well, Michael Fassbender is this insanely talented actor who plays characters that are not nice people, and he plays them without a shred of vanity. Often when you have actors playing villainous characters, there's something going on to let you know that they're not really like that. He doesn't go there. Here as the plantation owner in "12 Years a Slave," he is nominated, but the performance is just so deeply evil that I don't think he's going to - I think he scares people.*
*I think his character has put off voters because nothing - he's not interested in redemption. I think he's that honest an actor. I hope someday he wins an Oscar or awards just to have it on his shelf. Actually, in the long run, you know, like a lot of actors he probably doesn't care that much, although the attention is great.*
*But I just hope he's not one of these people that gets to the end of his life and they give him an honorary award, and that's it."*
*http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2014/02/26/academy-award-nominees*

It's true,I've never noticed vanity in his approach to his characters,and regarding the Oscars,I don't know.. I've always got the impression that winning doesn't bring so much luck .. He's not the type of person who could take the Hathaway's-Portman's route (look at me! look at how I'm good in it!)but generally people became tired,because in order to win actors\actresses  end up being overexposed (dozens of covers,interviews and tv appearances). I prefer he continues to choose interesting and challenging roles without caring too much for awards.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael has already said that he's an actor, not a politician. Last year he didn't campaign for 12 Years A Slave but he was still nominated because his performance was extraordinary. He doesn't need that to win awards. I don't think that awards are that important, they're just a way to recognize your work. Of course that I would love to see him winning an Oscar one day and I'm sure he will but I care more about seeing him on screen.

Frank is not an award contender but he has a few chances of being nominated to independent awards or awards that have specific categories for drama, comedy or musical


----------



## Singra

This is probably not a popular opinion but I thought Leto + McConaughey were the right people to win the Oscar... even though I don't really like them and overall I thought 12YAS was the superior movie. There was something very immediate about their performances that I thought was slightly lacking in 12YAS. 

It wasn't so much the performances but the way in which the performances were captured because there is no doubt that the performances in 12YAS were great. Dallas Buyers Club did a really good job of capturing the vitality of Leto + McConaughey's performances while the formalism in 12YAS  distanced me from the performances somewhat.


----------



## bhb2014

Singra said:


> This is probably not a popular opinion but I thought Leto + McConaughey were the right people to win the Oscar... even though I don't really like them and overall I thought 12YAS was the superior movie. There was something very immediate about their performances that I thought was slightly lacking in 12YAS.
> 
> It wasn't so much the performances but the way in which the performances were captured because there is no doubt that the performances in 12YAS were great. Dallas Buyers Club did a really good job of capturing the vitality of Leto + McConaughey's performances while the formalism in 12YAS  distanced me from the performances somewhat.



I think that everyone deserved to win the Oscar, all performances were amazing. But if I could choose the winners I'd have chosen Michael or Abdi for best supporting actor and Bruce Dern for best actor. Not only their performances but also their movies touched me a lot. I didn't like Dallas Buyers Club that much as a film, it was made by its performances in my view.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Michael has already said that he's an actor, not a politician. Last year he didn't campaign for 12 Years A Slave but he was still nominated because his performance was extraordinary. He doesn't need that to win awards. I don't think that awards are that important, they're just a way to recognize your work. Of course that I would love to see him winning an Oscar one day and I'm sure he will but I care more about seeing him on screen.
> 
> Frank is not an award contender but he has a few chances of being nominated to independent awards or awards that have specific categories for drama, comedy or musical





 Frank has good chances above all for the BIFA.


I've just read that filming for TLBO has already started.


----------



## Morgane

Singra said:


> This is probably not a popular opinion but I thought Leto + McConaughey were the right people to win the Oscar... even though I don't really like them and overall I thought 12YAS was the superior movie. There was something very immediate about their performances that I thought was slightly lacking in 12YAS.
> 
> It wasn't so much the performances but the way in which the performances were captured because there is no doubt that the performances in 12YAS were great. Dallas Buyers Club did a really good job of capturing the vitality of Leto + McConaughey's performances while the formalism in 12YAS  distanced me from the performances somewhat.





Your point of view is perfectly understandable,and actually nobody expected Michael to win. His role was totally unsympathetic and the fact that  he didn't campaign obviously didn't help.. on the other hand Leto was  everywhere during the awards season,but they were all deserving. Personally I'd have chosen Michael because I consider his performance more difficult for the emotional investment required,and considering that Oscars are often a recognition for the entire body of work (see how many times actors don't win for their best performance),there's no comparison between him and Leto..
Eijofor and Di Caprio were my first options. Eijofor for his nuanced and "restrained" performance (IMO the most difficult to give) and DiCaprio for the most spontaneous  and  uninhibited  performance that Ive seen from him ,without considering that he deserves his Oscar more than McConaughey.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Frank has good chances above all for the BIFA.
> 
> 
> I've just read that filming for TLBO has already started.



Yes, in awards in Britain I think Michael has chances and independent too, like Spirit Awards  

Ooh can't wait to see pictures of Michael and Rachel? Do you know what I was thinking? That Daniel Craig could be there and he befriended Michael and then he would advice producers of James Bond to ask Michael to play the character after him. My DREAM is to see Michael as 007. Have you ever seen this fan video on YouTube?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRfEowzS9tE


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael with a fan in NZ. Stringy hair don't care LOL
http://t.co/3uGd2ipggK


----------



## FassbenderLover

Plus a lil article
http://t.co/PpyatJsIKS


----------



## gemini582

Moustaches make him look pervy.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael with a fan in NZ. Stringy hair don't care LOL
> http://t.co/3uGd2ipggK



His mustache is incredible! hahahaha loved the hair


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, in awards in Britain I think Michael has chances and independent too, like Spirit Awards
> 
> Ooh can't wait to see pictures of Michael and Rachel? Do you know what I was thinking? That Daniel Craig could be there and he befriended Michael and then he would advice producers of James Bond to ask Michael to play the character after him. My DREAM is to see Michael as 007. Have you ever seen this fan video on YouTube?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRfEowzS9tE




DiCaprio from TGG Yes,I've seen it,very inceptionesque .. If I remember well,Nolan said he was interested in making a James Bond film and Michael would be perfect,of course.. people want him to play JB since X-men FC! Daniel Craig also said Michael would be a great choice after him. Skyfall and Casino Royale were overall good films,but many others not so much.. The character is great,of course,but I don't know.. Bond films are very risky and after x-men and AC,at this point of his career, probably he doesn't want to be involved in other "franchises". But it's all speculation .


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael with a fan in NZ. Stringy hair don't care LOL
> http://t.co/3uGd2ipggK





I want to see mustache and hair in a best pic  before judging.. 
The mustache ages him a little bit,so I wonder if now  they are going  to film the final scenes when the character is older.




Speaking of cute pics,how nice is this one?This lady met him at Comic Con.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> DiCaprio from TGG Yes,I've seen it,very inceptionesque .. If I remember well,Nolan said he was interested in making a James Bond film and Michael would be perfect,of course.. people want him to play JB since X-men FC! Daniel Craig also said Michael would be a great choice after him. Skyfall and Casino Royale were overall good films,but many others not so much.. The character is great,of course,but I don't know.. Bond films are very risky and after x-men and AC,at this point of his career, probably he doesn't want to be involved in other "franchises". But it's all speculation .



hahahaaha yes, Nolan making a Bond film...this is HEAVEN. And the cast of this fake 007 is stunning. Michael would consider playing the character, at least based on this article published 3 years ago haha:

http://screenrant.com/michael-fassbender-james-bond-benm-117237

I don't know if Craig would do two more movies. He'll do the next one, which is being released in 2015, but I don't know if he's involved in the next one. And Michael would be what? 40 years old? That's a nice age to start. And in a recent interview he said he should slow down his shooting rhythm a little bit so...who knows? X-Men will be relased in 2016 and I think that's it. AC let's wait the reception. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I want to see mustache and hair in a best pic  before judging..
> The mustache ages him a little bit,so I wonder if now  they are going  to film the final scenes when the character is older.
> 
> Speaking of cute pics,how nice is this one?This lady met him at Comic Con.



Oooown Michael is so cute!


----------



## bhb2014

AC was pushed to 2016. I knew it! They will probably shoot it in the beginning of 2015, no way it will be done by August.

http://www.thewrap.com/fantastic-four-moved-into-assassins-creed-release-date-by-fox/


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> AC was pushed to 2016. I knew it! They will probably shoot it in the beginning of 2015, no way it will be done by August.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/fantastic-four-moved-into-assassins-creed-release-date-by-fox/





Yes,there's no way  it will be ready by August 2015. It's still in pre-production and he has already X-men and Prometheus scheduled for the next year.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,there's no way  it will be ready by August 2015. It's still in pre-production and he has already X-men and Prometheus scheduled for the next year.



Yes, it's true! In April he has X-Men and then Prometheus. In the end of the year he'll be busy promoting Macbeth and Slow West. Or he's shooting AC in January or something or only in 2016. Let's wait to find out!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Omg this is too funny. When Halle Berry was jumping up and down LOL. Wanted to see more of Michael tho
https://t.co/63HqaA8Ubg


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Omg this is too funny. When Halle Berry was jumping up and down LOL. Wanted to see more of Michael tho
> https://t.co/63HqaA8Ubg



Awesome this gag reel! Hugh, James, Nicholas and J-Law appeared more but nice to see the funny side of Michael on screen  I always imagine here a more serious actor while shooting.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Awesome this gag reel! Hugh, James, Nicholas and J-Law appeared more but nice to see the funny side of Michael on screen  I always imagine here a more serious actor while shooting.


There this part where Jennifer was saying please Eric, then start laughing. I know I hear Michael saying, it happens LOL. He's so bad. Guess he's use to hearing those words "Michael, please..." LOLOL


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> There this part where Jennifer was saying please Eric, then start laughing. I know I hear Michael saying, it happens LOL. He's so bad. Guess he's use to hearing those words "Michael, please..." LOLOL



hahahahaha I didn't hear that before! LOL I likd in the end, when J-Law is pointing the gun to him and he does a funny dance hahaha But X-Men is not a huge drama...I don't think we'd see Michael like this in Shame, 12 Years Or Slave or Macbeth hahaha


----------



## Solemony

The tripping and falling into the fountain... Ahahaha. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## bhb2014

Solemony said:


> The tripping and falling into the fountain... Ahahaha. I don't even know what to say.



haahahaha But it wasn't him I think...at least it didn't seem to be him.


----------



## miss clare

I think the guy who tripped in the fountain wasn't him. I remember reading that the fountain scene was the only time a double was used.


----------



## Reborn

FassbenderLover said:


> There this part where Jennifer was saying please Eric, then start laughing. I know I hear Michael saying, it happens LOL. He's so bad. Guess he's use to hearing those words "Michael, please..." LOLOL


Actually, I think it was because she farted during that take...lol


----------



## bhb2014

hahahaahaha if it was Mihael tripping I'd be laughing until now hahahaha but only this guy and Jame sMcAoy fell in this video LOL

She farted?? hahahahha


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yessss. U know its gonna be great with Brian directing
https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDMjE0Mzc5NzU2OQRhbgNvcGVuTGluawRjaANlbWFpbARkZXN0A290aGVyBGV0A3lzZWFyY2gEZ19wb3MDMTAEZ2QDTTJRVjdJUExDSjc2N08zTkUzNUlXVDJTQ1EEa3cDbWljaGFlbCBmYXNzYmVuZGVyBG1vAzAEcGxhdGZvcm0DWUhPTy1VTlAEcG9zAzEEc2VjA25ld3MEc2xrA3RleHQEdHADdGVtcGxhdGUueXNlYXJjaC5lbWFpbC5zZWFyY2hFbWFpbFRlbXBsYXRlX3YzNwR0cwMxNDExNDIxMjM4BHVybANodHRwOi8vd3d3LmVkbW9udG9uc3VuLmNvbS8yMDE0LzA5LzIyL2JyeWFuLXNpbmdlci10by1kaXJlY3QteC1tZW4tYXBvY2FseXBzZQ--/800641618022928426/SIG=12ude5icj/**http%3A%2F%2Fwww.edmontonsun.com%2F2014%2F09%2F22%2Fbryan-singer-to-direct-x-men-apocalypse


----------



## Singra

Usually when news leaks about a someones private life it doesn't affect my decision to see a movie but those allegations plus all the stories & photos over the years are quite worrying. 

He's not a bad director but I wish they'd gotten someone else.


----------



## bhb2014

I think he's a good director and he'll do a great job in X-Men: Apocalypse 

When it comes to those allegations, it's a quite personal thing, which we don't even know if it's true. We shouldn't judge him as a director because of that. On the other hand, I really hope those things are false.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, I watched Frank yesterday!!! Michael is AMAZING. When you think he couldn't do better than 12 Years or Shame, here comes again and surprised you. The man steals the scene. We can't see his face but the way he speaks and moves his body is stunning. And in my opinion, he shows in this film that he is a natural singer too. His voice is very beautiful and he really has presence on stage.

WOW! He really deserved awards for Frank


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, I watched Frank yesterday!!! Michael is AMAZING. When you think he couldn't do better than 12 Years or Shame, here comes again and surprised you. The man steals the scene. We can't see his face but the way he speaks and moves his body is stunning. And in my opinion, he shows in this film that he is a natural singer too. His voice is very beautiful and he really has presence on stage.
> 
> WOW! He really deserved awards for Frank


I watched Frank too and I loved it. The cast was great, esp Maggie and Dom. However Michael was, yes, amazing. I don't even have words to describe so I'm not gonna even try. With a mask on eh stands out, by yes his voice and his movements. The music was great and surprisingly I'd buy the album (along with the album for Guardians of Galaxy). Michael's singing is pretty good even though I have to remind myself that he most likely is supposed to sing like the RL Frank. I've heard him sing before and he does sound good. What I notice too is 1. Michael speaking a different language is the sexiest thing EVER (no joke) and 2. Him playing an instrument, esp that guitar, was so damn good. I found myself watching his hands LOL. I'm amazed by his acting. With SOME actors, I don't know if its because they've been acting for years, like 10 or more years, they are so seamless. Meaning, its a routine to them. They don't put much effort into their craft. With Michael its different. Maybe it has to do with the fact that he's struggled for so long and he takes his work so seriously, he gives 1000% and then some. More and more people are starting to take notice. Why would Daniel Ratcliff say "what would Michael do"? or Theo James saying he admires Michael. They could have picked anyone yet Michael stoods out for them. That says a lot about the man


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I watched Frank too and I loved it.
> 
> Oh yes, Maggie and Gleeson were amazing too
> 
> I was surprised by the soundtrack too. When I first heard it, I didn't like it because it was too different, too experimental. But in the film I LOVED their songs hahaha and Frank on stage is simply mesmerizing...Michael could play on a tour as him, I'd buy a ticket at any price!
> 
> And I agree with you. What makes Michael such a powerful and unique actor is that he always surprised you on screen. It's like he gives to each character he plays a new approach, a new vibe...he can change his voice, his looks, the way he moves his body is different too...it's amazing. He totally impressed me in this film, it's like he's getting better in every single movie!
> 
> And this is gold because most actors can't do that. It doesn't mean they're bad but they're just common, just actors between millions that already exist. Michael NO, he's something special, he gives you something different all the time. There are only a few who can do that on his generation. It's not a surprise for me to read that young actors like Daniel and Theo see him as an example. And Michael is not even 40!
> 
> I can't hardly wait to see his Macbeth. This role is his Oscar  But I really wanted to see Frank giving him awards too.


----------



## Singra

bhb2014 said:


> I think he's a good director and he'll do a great job in X-Men: Apocalypse
> 
> When it comes to those allegations, it's a quite personal thing, which we don't even know if it's true. We shouldn't judge him as a director because of that. On the other hand, I really hope those things are false.



Usually I might agree with you but there have been pictures over the years of his "parties" and pictures of his "assistants", even if it's all legal there's something a little off about that. There have also been stories over the years (before the allegations surfaced) he uses movies like X-men and superman to lure desperate young men/boys in Hollywood... that's the thing that makes me uncomfortable about him directing a movie like this. 

Although in the end it doesn't really matter that much to me because I'm not the biggest X-men fan, I like the cast but the movies are not really my thing any more. 

Just giving my two cents don't expect anyone to agree


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singer is as dodgy as hell. He's not getting a free pass from me because he has talent as a director. Same boat as Polanski and Allen.

It will be interesting what comes out of any trial..its much wider than Singer. I love the X-Men films and MF is brilliant in them.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, it's complicated seeing in this way. But when it comes to powerful people, even if these allegations are true, they usually find a way out to pay the victims or bribe the judge to get rid of it. I remember that Casey Affleck was being sued for sexual harassment in 2010 but nothing happened to him. The same will happen to Singer (if it's true!). For those who have money justice almost always work on their behalf.

But I think he's a great director and his X-Men's films are awesome


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> FassbenderLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Frank too and I loved it.
> 
> Oh yes, Maggie and Gleeson were amazing too
> 
> I was surprised by the soundtrack too. When I first heard it, I didn't like it because it was too different, too experimental. But in the film I LOVED their songs hahaha and Frank on stage is simply mesmerizing...Michael could play on a tour as him, I'd buy a ticket at any price!
> 
> And I agree with you. What makes Michael such a powerful and unique actor is that he always surprised you on screen. It's like he gives to each character he plays a new approach, a new vibe...he can change his voice, his looks, the way he moves his body is different too...it's amazing. He totally impressed me in this film, it's like he's getting better in every single movie!
> 
> And this is gold because most actors can't do that. It doesn't mean they're bad but they're just common, just actors between millions that already exist. Michael NO, he's something special, he gives you something different all the time. There are only a few who can do that on his generation. It's not a surprise for me to read that young actors like Daniel and Theo see him as an example. And Michael is not even 40!
> 
> I can't hardly wait to see his Macbeth. This role is his Oscar  But I really wanted to see Frank giving him awards too.
> 
> 
> 
> Can Michael get an Oscar nod for Frank? Anything is possible. After all how many actors have gotten nods for gaining/losing weight for a movie? Who says Michael cant for wearing a mask
Click to expand...


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, it's complicated seeing in this way. But when it comes to powerful people, even if these allegations are true, they usually find a way out to pay the victims or bribe the judge to get rid of it. I remember that Casey Affleck was being sued for sexual harassment in 2010 but nothing happened to him. The same will happen to Singer (if it's true!). For those who have money justice almost always work on their behalf.
> 
> But I think he's a great director and his X-Men's films are awesome [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy watching XMen movies and I think Bryan has done an amazing job directing
> However this is how I see things, on his side IF the allegations are true and he did pay off the accuser, what does that say about him? On the other hand, if the accuser accepts such payment what does that say about him? How much did he really want Bryan to pay for doing what he did? If he really wanted justice to be served he would have said no to the payoff. That's just my opinion


----------



## bhb2014

About Frank, I don't think he has chances at the Oscars because the competition this year is TOUGH. Ben Affleck, Michael Keaton, Joaquin Phoenix, Beneditct Cumberbatch, Steve Carell, Brad Pitt, Christoph Waltz...hard! But I think that at the Golden Globes and other events that have special categories for genres he might get a nomination. And at independent awards too. Since Frank is British, Michael will probably be nominated to the BAFTAs and Irish awards.

When it comes to Singer, I agree with you. He would be wrong by giving money and the person would be wrong by accepting it. But unfortunately money does buy a lot of people, specially when some of them needs it a lot. In the case of him, this would destroy his career so if it's true indeed, his lawyers probably did everything to avoid it going to the press and settled things out in private with the victim.


----------



## Artica

FassbenderLover said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can Michael get an Oscar nod for Frank? Anything is possible.* After all how many actors have gotten nods for gaining/losing weight for a movie? Who says Michael cant for wearing a mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Michael gets an Oscar nod for Frank, I will eat my Nike Air Max! The film is too tiny and too quirky. They probably won't even bother with a campaign. This year will be very obvious choices. Cumberbatch, Pitt, Affleck, Keaton. I haven't even seen any of their films, but the buzz is there.
> 
> ^Oops: bhb2014, it seems we have a twin post.
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

Artica said:


> FassbenderLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Michael gets an Oscar nod for Frank, I will eat my Nike Air Max! The film is too tiny and too quirky. They probably won't even bother with a campaign. This year will be very obvious choices. Cumberbatch, Pitt, Affleck, Keaton. I haven't even seen any of their films, but the buzz is there.
> 
> ^Oops: bhb2014, it seems we have a twin post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha I agree. Besides strong competition with films which are being released in the end of the year specially for the Oscars, Frank is too small and different for the Academy nominate Michael for his performance.
> 
> I really think he has chances on independent awards and British and Irish ones since the film is a co-production between UK and Ireland
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

Ok, I LOVED this. His best gifs! 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hp8spicychicken/michael-fassbender-is-the-king-of-attractiveness-qd27


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Ok, I LOVED this. His best gifs!
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/hp8spicychicken/michael-fassbender-is-the-king-of-attractiveness-qd27


O Jesus. Yes Lord YES


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lol, of course Michael is on the list https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDMjE0Mzc5NzU2OQRhbgNvcGVuTGluawRjaANlbWFpbARkZXN0A290aGVyBGV0A3lzZWFyY2gEZ19wb3MDOQRnZANNMlFWN0lQTENKNzY3TzNORTM1SVdUMlNDUQRrdwNtaWNoYWVsIGZhc3NiZW5kZXIEbW8DMARwbGF0Zm9ybQNZSE9PLVVOUARwb3MDMQRzZWMDbmV3cwRzbGsDdGV4dAR0cAN0ZW1wbGF0ZS55c2VhcmNoLmVtYWlsLnNlYXJjaEVtYWlsVGVtcGxhdGVfdjM3BHRzAzE0MTIwOTQ0MzgEdXJsA2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuY25uLmNvbS8yMDE0LzA5LzI5L3Nob3diaXovY2VsZWJyaXR5LW5ld3MtZ29zc2lwL2dlb3JnZS1jbG9vbmV5LWNlbGVicml0eS1iYWNoZWxvcnMvaW5kZXguaHRtbA--/820656052452664188/SIG=140576srq/**http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnn.com%2F2014%2F09%2F29%2Fshowbiz%2Fcelebrity-news-gossip%2Fgeorge-clooney-celebrity-bachelors%2Findex.html


----------



## bhb2014

hahahahahaha he's just like Leo DiCaprio. He'll always be a bachelor. He may date one woman now or later but he'll never settle down. Sad because I'd love to see him having ginger kids...

And this story is saying that Cooper has dated Waterhouse but they're still together LOL. They were even with Michael at Glastonbury I think hahaha


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahaha he's just like Leo DiCaprio. He'll always be a bachelor. He may date one woman now or later but he'll never settle down. Sad because I'd love to see him having ginger kids...
> 
> And this story is saying that Cooper has dated Waterhouse but they're still together LOL. They were even with Michael at Glastonbury I think hahaha


Lol Michael will settle down one day, he might even do so before DiCaprio. As for Bradley and Snookie (yeah that's what I call her) yeah they're still together


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Lol Michael will settle down one day, he might even do so before DiCaprio. As for Bradley and Snookie (yeah that's what I call her) yeah they're still together



I don't think so...I have my serious doubts that he'll get married or have children come day. He doesn't stop making films, it's impossible for him right now to have a family. And Leo the same thing. He could have had something nice to Gisele and that model after Gisele (he dated them for 5 years) but he didn't. Maybe both will settle down like George Clooney did, on their 50s or even later LoL But it's their lives, they do whatever they want


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think so...I have my serious doubts that he'll get married or have children come day. He doesn't stop making films, it's impossible for him right now to have a family. And Leo the same thing. He could have had something nice to Gisele and that model after Gisele (he dated them for 5 years) but he didn't. Maybe both will settle down like George Clooney did, on their 50s or even later LoL But it's their lives, they do whatever they want


You said it perfectly, "right now". But maybe in a few years. You never know


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> You said it perfectly, "right now". But maybe in a few years. You never know



I hope so! But he HAS to settle down LoL He barely spends time on his appartment in London in a year!

Btw, are there any pictures of the set of TLBO? I can't wait to see him with Rachel Weisz. That's a nice couple on screen!


----------



## Fassynated

Because of his Catholic upbringing, I think he'll settle down eventually.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LMAO very funny
http://grantland.com/hollywood-pros...gone-girl-michael-fassbenders-penis-responds/


----------



## bhb2014

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## FassbenderLover

He doesn't "want" to. But I think its only a matter of time before he is the highest paid actor in Hollywood and most respected I might add
http://t.co/ZJ2SG2Bihs


----------



## bhb2014

I have no idea about how much Michael earns on his films, do you? I know he makes lots of movies and usually they are huge box office hits. He might not me the highest paid actor but he definitely earns some good money  And I would LOVE to see RDJ on Assassin's Creed!

Btw, I think he does take a vacation now or then but it's for a few weeks only or a month LoL This year, he was seen a lot in Biarritz, France, fo example.


----------



## bhb2014

What the hell is Rachel Weisz doing in New York???

http://hdutopia.blogspot.com.br/2014/10/rachel-weisz-was-spotted-this-afternoon.html


----------



## Fassynated

She's lived there for quite some time now. First with Aronofsky and now with Daniel Craig.


----------



## Morgane

I think bhb2014 was alluding to the fact that Rachel Weisz should have been on the set in NZ. Probably they haven't started to shoot the scenes with her.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Or maybe she's done shooting her scenes and back home


----------



## bhb2014

Already??? Didn't they start filming it in the end of September? Maybe Michael is doing his scenes only and Rachel will start hers soon. I don't think they have already finished it, do you? I thought it wiuld take one or two months to film it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Already??? Didn't they start filming it in the end of September? Maybe Michael is doing his scenes only and Rachel will start hers soon. I don't think they have already finished it, do you? I thought it wiuld take one or two months to film it.


It all depends on what Rachel's part is. Michael has a main role, so does the other female (sorry I forgot her name). Rachel's part might be minor that's why she's done early. Michael still has a bit more to go and since they're at an undisclosed and secure location there are no pics


----------



## Morgane

Alicia Vikander probably will have more screen time than Rachel Weisz,but I don't think that Rachel's role   requires just two\three weeks of work. There's  also this article which says that they are all expected to be in Dunedin later this month: http://www.odt.co.nz/news/dunedin/318014/town-gets-dirt-movie-shoot


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh I only read now that Alicia is playing his wife LoL I thought Rachel was playing her, duh!!! hahahaha Probably, Michael and Alicia are shooting some scenes now and Rachel will shoot hers later. 

I want pictures from the set!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Alas I wish I were an extra on set


----------



## bhb2014

Me too!!  I want pictures!


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth probably to premiere at Cannes and Slow West at Sundance. But the article says that Sundance is also a bet for Macbeth, although I think this is like NO WAY.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...he-2014-fall-festival-circuit-20140922?page=1


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wish I were there to party LOL
https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDMjE0Mzc5NzU2OQRhbgNvcGVuTGluawRjaANlbWFpbARkZXN0A290aGVyBGV0A3lzZWFyY2gEZ19wb3MDOQRnZANNMlFWN0lQTENKNzY3TzNORTM1SVdUMlNDUQRrdwNtaWNoYWVsIGZhc3NiZW5kZXIEbW8DMARwbGF0Zm9ybQNZSE9PLVVOUARwb3MDMQRzZWMDbmV3cwRzbGsDdGV4dAR0cAN0ZW1wbGF0ZS55c2VhcmNoLmVtYWlsLnNlYXJjaEVtYWlsVGVtcGxhdGVfdjM3BHRzAzE0MTI2MjcyMzgEdXJsA2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuc3R1ZmYuY28ubnovZW50ZXJ0YWlubWVudC9maWxtLzEwNTg3MTQzL01vdmllLWNyZXctc2F2b3Vycy1zbWFsbC10b3duLWRlbGlnaHRz/030822296772935672/SIG=13a5lveni/**http%3A%2F%2Fwww.stuff.co.nz%2Fentertainment%2Ffilm%2F10587143%2FMovie-crew-savours-small-town-delights


----------



## Lilmix

I know this wont be a popular topic but.....

Is no one curious as to why Madalina was flying from Shannon Ireland recently and before that shots possibly in Otago New Zealand and definately in Australia?

yes all from her instagram pic taken with beautiful baby girl from Melbourne and another stating she is leaving Shannon. 
probably still dating Fassbender and now meeting the future in laws?

many pennies or many thoughts.....

#itgotserious
#thatgirlandherclues


----------



## bhb2014

God, me too! Michael parties A LOT! LoL 

Do you think they're still dating? I think they're not but who knows? Michael usually doesn't have stable relationships because of his work.


----------



## FassbenderLover

She has a tendency to play games, esp with Michael's fans. Was she there? I do not know since I don't follow her. Maybe she was just to get people talking. Is he still messing with her? God I hope not


----------



## bhb2014

Michael should stop dating these women with whom he'll go nowhere. He's 37, he should be thinking about forming a family already. But it's his life though...he does whatever he wants with it.

You might disagree with me but I think that his future wife will surprise us. I think he'll end up with an older woman (not 50 but a few years older) and with a completely different profile if compared to his exes, like Naomi Campbell, Zoe Kravitz and Madalina.


----------



## Lilmix

FassbenderLover said:


> She has a tendency to play games, esp with Michael's fans. Was she there? I do not know since I don't follow her. Maybe she was just to get people talking. Is he still messing with her? God I hope not


I dont follow her, someone I know checks her instagram from time to time and mentioned the Shannon pic.
Yes she was in Australia, New Zealand and Shannon in the last couple of weeks. All places with an incredibably high probability of Michael being there. &#55357;&#56853;

Never great to know she is lurking about. 
Suggests he is still messing with her sadly.

When the media from the filming and shots of the film are released it will probably match up with her pictures. 
When will he learn she will never be classy and discreet, she knows exactly what she is doing.


----------



## jlactofree

Lilmix said:


> I know this wont be a popular topic but.....
> 
> Is no one curious as to why Madalina was flying from Shannon Ireland recently and before that shots possibly in Otago New Zealand and definately in Australia?
> 
> yes all from her instagram pic taken with beautiful baby girl from Melbourne and another stating she is leaving Shannon.
> probably still dating Fassbender and now meeting the future in laws?
> 
> many pennies or many thoughts.....
> 
> #itgotserious
> #thatgirlandherclues


To answer your question, I don't think they are dating; neither past or present.  As for this trip to film LBTO.,
He was spotted with someone described as short, with dark shortish hair when he arrived.@dznz: @jaimejaime2016 friendly, short. Wasn't a long meeting, we just gave em directions. I was squeeing inside. Played it cool though.@SaigonSyl: @jaimejaime2016 his age, shortish, dark hair. She looked like a really great person.


I only consider girlfriends as the people he has publicly acknowledge to be his girlfriends since 2010.  That would be Zoe Kavitz and Nicole Beharie.


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> I know this wont be a popular topic but.....
> 
> Is no one curious as to why Madalina was flying from Shannon Ireland recently and before that shots possibly in Otago New Zealand and definately in Australia?
> 
> * yes all from her instagram pic taken with beautiful baby girl from Melbourne and another stating she is leaving Shannon.
> probably still dating Fassbender and now meeting the future in laws?
> *
> many pennies or many thoughts.....
> 
> #itgotserious
> #thatgirlandherclues




I didn't know that the Fassfamily lived in Shannon... 
Just for curiosity's sake,I've taken a look at her public Instagram profile and there's no evidence she has been in Australia or NZ in the last weeks. There are  just some pics in which she  alludes  to  Miami,NY and Montreal.


That baby has her own Instagram profile created by her parents   and she wasn't with her.
I've seen a similar thing for " baby fashion blogs",parents who create facebook,instagram profiles for their children to show how they are cute and well-dressed .


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> She has a tendency to play games, esp with Michael's fans. Was she there? I do not know since I don't follow her. Maybe she was just to get people talking. Is he still messing with her? God I hope not





I've never been interested in her activities,but I don't understand why some people (see some Butler's fans ) are so obsessed over this woman. If it's true that she likes to play,people who are still paying attention to her are basically doing  just what she expects from them.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Michael should stop dating these women with whom he'll go nowhere. He's 37, he should be thinking about forming a family already. But it's his life though...he does whatever he wants with it.
> 
> You might disagree with me but I think that his future wife will surprise us. I think he'll end up with an older woman (not 50 but a few years older) and with a completely different profile if compared to his exes, like Naomi Campbell, Zoe Kravitz and Madalina.




The Naomi story  has always seemed  to me just a rumour spread by her entourage to promote her program. Zoe is young but she has never taken advantage of Michael's position. With some few exceptions... all the women publicly linked to him seem decent persons,or at least not opportunistic.
He's inclined to "date" women  met  while he's working or at parties,events related to his work (see Ghenea, Louise Hazel) and obviously it's predictable,but a woman with  a  completely different  profile wouldn't be a bad thing for him..


----------



## Tea_Lover

"Completely different profile," huh? Is that what we're calling it now?  As long as Michael's happy with his choice of "profile" I'm okay. Back to lurk mode.


----------



## Singra

FassbenderLover said:


> *She has a tendency to play games, esp with Michael's fans.* Was she there? I do not know since I don't follow her. Maybe she was just to get people talking. Is he still messing with her? God I hope not



What do you mean play games? is that real or just perceived?


----------



## bhb2014

Tea_Lover said:


> "Completely different profile," huh? Is that what we're calling it now?  As long as Michael's happy with his choice of "profile" I'm okay. Back to lurk mode.



Oooh what I meant is that we usually see him linked to these extremely younger women but in relationships that don't last because he's always working. After he got famous, who did he spend more time with, Zoe and Nicole? Madalina was a brief thing so as it was Naomi, if they indeed had something.

I think that he'll end up with a more mature woman, that's what I meant. But if he's happy dating women with whom he's got no future with it's his problem. Maybe he doesn't wanna have a family, he wants to be a bachelor forever.


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> I've never been interested in her activities,but I don't understand why some people (see some Butler's fans ) are so obsessed over this woman. If it's true that she likes to play,people who are still paying attention to her are basically doing  just what she expects from them.


I agree with this. It's suspect that she was mentioned. Please change the subject.


----------



## Lilmix

Morgane said:


> I didn't know that the Fassfamily lived in Shannon...
> Just for curiosity's sake,I've taken a look at her public Instagram profile and there's no evidence she has been in Australia or NZ in the last weeks. There are  just some pics in which she  alludes  to  Miami,NY and Montreal.
> 
> 
> That baby has her own Instagram profile created by her parents   and she wasn't with her.
> I've seen a similar thing for " baby fashion blogs",parents who create facebook,instagram profiles for their children to show how they are cute and well-dressed .


Shannon is the most popular airport used to get to west coast of Ireland from it you can locate and get to places such as Trelee and Killarney easily. My family visited many many years ago.

nothing to be suspicious of, I observed a few things after they were mentioned to me and thought people here would be  curious too, able to provide counter opinion and generally discuss in an appropriate manner. which is what I like so much about purse forum.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Singra said:


> What do you mean play games? is that real or just perceived?



Its something that I've seen for myself. I'll give some examples:
1. After Michael wrapped on Macbeth and flew to Canada where he accepted the Empire award, she-who-shall-not-be-named posted on her instagram a picture. Now I do not have instagram and I don't follow her on twitter and facebook but other people do. The picture that was posted showed a few people at a party, and one of the guests was a male. At first glance you would think that the person was Michael. She posted "Happy birthday M" (it was the weekend of his birthday). So at first people were thinking it was him, he went to Canada then flew to NY to spend the weekend with her (she was promoting that Jude Law Movie). However she was caught in that lie when someone who was there mentioned the person by name, who was a female. Basically she wanted to think Michael was there and the party was for him.
2. When Michael went to Peru on vacay, she posted another pic showing mountains. It looked like she was in a cabin. Her caption was "strangers in paradise". Once again she wanted people to think that he was with her, she was in California and he was thousands of miles away.
3. In Inglorious Basterds, that bar scene when Michael's character asked for beer and held up the wrong three fingers, on her page was posted a picture of posing with a guitar and holding up the 3 fingers, the correct 3 fingers. So of course the talk was it was in reference to Michael.
4. Another picture she had posted was of some books she was reading. And I believe one of them was Isis. The talk was about whether she was referring to Gerard or Michael. Since both men are supposedly doing a movie with the title or character Isis and she's reading up on the character.
5. On a thread she had posted that she didn't like that Michael went public with Naomi, he kept her (she-who-shall-not-be-named) private, she's not gonna post anymore, her people told her not to, blah blah blah yada yada yada.
These are the things I've seen her personally do. Did she create multiple names to comment on a certain gossip site? Yes. Did her friend Anka comment on this site? Yes. Would she do the same on pf? Yes I believe she would. Simple because she would create any buzz to link her name with Michael's and have people talk about her. It's the most publicity she ever had. So her and her friends/minions whatever can make up and post anything they want just to have her name mentioned. Even when Michael was in London few months ago she was there, going to "acting class". Once again that got people talking that they are hooking up. And I'm sure she's loving the free publicity. Maybe not front page news or on tv. But the fact that there's an 11000 plus comments about her and Michael is something I'm sure she enjoys


----------



## Singra

^ Oh okay, wasn't aware of any of that... thanks for taking the time to post. 

So it would seem she follows the online activity to a certain degree... which is kinda scary and sad for all parties involved. 

I wonder how many "legit" celebrities follow their online activity, I'd wager it's quite a lot... just another reminder how there are few perks to fame besides a big pay check.


----------



## Allie28

So Michael and Alicia (who plays his wife in 'The Light Between Oceans') were seen at this spa in NZ and partied/danced together til 3:30 am on her birthday.  Friends or more or soon-to-be-more?  Who knows?  She certainly looks like someone he'd be attracted to and dating his costars would be nothing new.


----------



## Morgane

Tea_Lover said:


> "Completely different profile," huh? Is that what we're calling it now?  As long as Michael's happy with his choice of "profile" I'm okay. Back to lurk mode.







I'm okay too. His private life is his own business. With "different profile" I was referring to persons not related to his work environment.


I don't think that age is a "problem" in his relationships. When they started  dating,Zoe was 23\ 24 and he was 32\33 years old,it's not a huge difference,but Zoe looks  younger than her age and Michale looks a bit older than his age. Nicole Beharie was 26\27 years old,Michael 34\35,the age gap is irrelevant. The same can be said about Louise Hazel who is 30 years old,I think,and I wouldn't define Madalina Ghenea extremely younger.. she's 26\27 or she claims to be 26\27 (I don't know exactly her age) but honestly she looks a bit older.
Leasi Andrews was older than him and  Naomi is  in her forties (if that story is true),so I don't think he's necessarily attracted to younger women.
IMO it's pretty clear that  he doesn't want to settle down at the moment.. He  wants to focus on this work,in fact his work schedule in the last years has been crazy. I think,for example, that his work played a big role in the relationship with Nicole Beharie.
I've always thought that  he tried to build something serious with her,putting some effort into  it. Even if they were living in different countries, I remember that Nicole was  with him in London when he took a break after promoting Shame and they tried to visit  each other on their respective film sets,but coincidentally when he resumed his intensive work schedule  they broke up. Obviously I don't know exactly why they broke up,but  surely his work  and the distance factor were among the reasons. I don't see how these things could change now with his current rhythms.


----------



## bhb2014

I agree with you Morgane. But when it comes to age, we usually see him dating women who are pretty younger, on her twenties or 30 tops. I think it's a tendency for men like him, who prefer dating younger women. Alicia, for example, fits this "profile" I've been talking about. I wouldn't be surprised if I heard that they hooked up while filming TLBO.

Anyway, that's his life, he does whatever he wants with it (but I really wanna see him settling down with a wife and kids in the future  ).


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> Shannon is the most popular airport used to get to west coast of Ireland from it you can locate and get to places such as Trelee and Killarney easily. My family visited many many years ago.
> 
> nothing to be suspicious of, I observed a few things after they were mentioned to me and thought people here would be  curious too, able to provide counter opinion and generally discuss in an appropriate manner. which is what I like so much about purse forum.


 


Nothing against you. It's the continuous research of some kind of connections  with her exes that makes me smile (I'm not specifically referring to you) and this attention is also  what she wants.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> And I'm sure she's loving the free publicity. Maybe not front page news or on tv. But the fact that there's an 11000 plus comments about her and Michael is something I'm sure she enjoys






There's no way what she does on fb ,twitter or instagram is relevant.. I doubt many Michael's fans even know who she is  and if a small group of persons keeps writing every day about her,it's obvious that after some months there's a 11000 plus comments thread.. She knows  that publishing a pic or a vague reference to some persons  is not the way to gain free publicity on gossip outlets (who cares?),and at the same time I don't see her giving interviews about her exes because she seems a person who wants to give the impression of being classy,discreet.. "Enigmatic" pics and  phrases are just games she plays for the few people  that she knows are still following her.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I agree with you Morgane. But when it comes to age, we usually see him dating women who are pretty younger, on her twenties or 30 tops. I think it's a tendency for men like him, who prefer dating younger women. Alicia, for example, fits this "profile" I've been talking about. I wouldn't be surprised if I heard that they hooked up while filming TLBO.
> 
> Anyway, that's his life, he does whatever he wants with it (but I really wanna see him settling down with a wife and kids in the future  ).


 


Well,Michael is now 37 years old,he can still be considered young and age appropriate for a 30-year-old woman  But,seriously,I don't see any problems with him dating a woman in her late twenties. As I've said,looking back at his  (public) dating history Zoe is the only one  with whom the age gap was more significant and emphasized by their looks,because age differences of five,six or seven years are not so relevant in my opinion,and Leasi was even older than him.
I'm sure that when he'll slow down a bit he will take time for his personal life.


I don't like his hair in the pic with Alicia Vikander  I hope it's just the photo,because it seems he has changed  his hair color.
Speaking of premature dating rumours, he was partying with her and the film crew,he wasn't seen dancing alone with her.. 


On a side note,this pic with Tatum was taken  whe they were filiming Haywire:
http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/98583642719/training-2-of-the-sweetest-and-most-humble-dudes
"Training 2 of the sweetest and most humble dudes ever."


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh there is no problem in him dating younger women. He's not old but he's almost 40, I don't wanna see him at his 40s and 50s dating women who are half his age and who don't make any difference in his life. I think that his busy schedule is keeping him away from that, I hope he takes a break for a while and find some time for himsel  He deserves that.


----------



## bhb2014

Btw, loved the pic with Channing Tatum!  God, they're hot!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael ever looking hot


----------



## miss clare

Stumbled on this track.  Sounds like Michael, but couldn't find anything about it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNmfJLlgG9Q


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, it's from Frank's soundtrack. Michael singing! He's AMAZING! My fave song is the opening scene, when they perform "Ginger Crouton". Mike is a born singer, the way he moves is like...indescribable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEJu9WJaMLo


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh there is no problem in him dating younger women. He's not old but he's almost 40, *I don't wanna see him at his 40s and 50s dating women who are half his age and who don't make any difference in his life.* I think that his busy schedule is keeping him away from that, I hope he takes a break for a while and find some time for himsel  He deserves that.





That would be another story and I agree with you,but of course,it's none of our business.
Merely talking about age (without considering other personality traits),my point was that differences of six,seven or eight years are not problematic,in my opinion.


----------



## Morgane

A bit of "vintage" Michael  for anyone who's interested:
two old interviews,for Première when he was promoting Angel in France
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwfA3LY-a_w
and for Reverse Shot  http://vimeo.com/18792052 


and a making of Hex video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1MfTVOcMww 
That ending!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> That would be another story and I agree with you,but of course,it's none of our business.
> Merely talking about age (without considering other personality traits),my point was that differences of six,seven or eight years are not problematic,in my opinion.



Oh yeah! Totally agree! I meant women like Madalina and Zoe, who are 26, 11 years younger than him. But when men are older, on their late 30s and 40s they usually date much younger women, like Bradley Cooper, Leo DiCaprio, Jean Dujardin, etc.

It's Michael life and he does whatever he wants, I totally respect that. But everytime I look at him I think: "Man, I can't wait to see him finding his other half, get married and ginger children with his wife"


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> A bit of "vintage" Michael  for anyone who's interested:
> two old interviews,for Première when he was promoting Angel in France
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwfA3LY-a_w
> and for Reverse Shot  http://vimeo.com/18792052
> 
> 
> and a making of Hex video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1MfTVOcMww
> That ending!



hahahaaha I think he said once that he never actually watched Jonah Hex LoL God, he's way hotter and handsome today!


----------



## FassbenderLover

I got a rush of excitement
http://t.co/ES11sIrEr2


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ok:
1. I could listen to Michael talk all day long, his voice is so sexy and he's so intelligent which makes him incredibly sexy
2. That hair, I'd love to run my fingers through them and 
3. I'd love to play with him


----------



## FassbenderLover

Even straight guys love Michael Fassbender LOL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzbHXZoexiM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bhb2014

Lol Charming and good guy. That's fair  Michael is admired by everyone, he's amazing. I say this to all people I know but if we consider his age, talent, films and awards, he's the male version of Marion Cotillard. They usually makes amazing movies, they're both considered the most talented and beautiful actors of their generation and even, they've played comics villains in huge franchises and when they do average or bad films their performances are praised anyway. 

Can't wait to see Apocalypse's pictures already! It will be awesome! And it will probably be the last film, right?


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL chic magnet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IMONvCAh_4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL chic magnet
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IMONvCAh_4&feature=player_detailpage



haahahahahahaha loved it!!! But he's so cute, how not to be a chic magnet? LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaaha I think he said once that he never actually watched Jonah Hex LoL God, he's way hotter and handsome today!




Jonah Hex is pretty bad.. Michael said he wasn't happy with the result,and he was absolutely right. 
That behind the scene video is from Hex,the British tv series. He was super gorgeous in it.
http://spiftynifty.tumblr.com/post/20442925479/michael-fassbender-as-azazel-in-hex-1x04 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBWZ1ZWu_nA


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL chic magnet
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IMONvCAh_4&feature=player_detailpage




He's very sweet. I also appreciate the fact that he really  cares  for fans and people who want to meet him. 
In this video he jumps from the red carpet to meet the people who were waiting for him
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFT5rHxu_M4


----------



## bhb2014

Oooooooh that's the tv show LoL he's indeed pretty hot!! 

Loved the video, he's so nice! He's a very extrovert person and unny to be around. He's the kind of guy who everybody loves to hang out with


----------



## bhb2014

I LOVE this interview for the New York Times. He looks so sexy in leather jackets!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-gwnsxBFO0

And love this one with Charlize Theron! They did a photoshoot for Prometheus that is like...OMG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNHtJf_IdjU


----------



## miss clare

Luke Barnett admits to a man-crush on Michael Fassbender at 2:30 of this vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzbHXZoexiM


----------



## FassbenderLover

OMLord his arms
https://36.media.tumblr.com/3c9d452f69cef867c661a0827e7f0877/tumblr_n9wbvg2auz1spwk4yo3_1280.jpg


----------



## bhb2014

I know a lot of men who are crazy about Michael LoL it's hard not to be attracted to a 6'0 guy, who is extremely talented, strong, has amazing blue eyes, ginger beard AND a huge you know what  

Oooh his arms...I love this one! He forgot to wear his underwear LoL


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hanging to the left I see


----------



## bhb2014

hahahaahahahahahah How can someone NOT see that, right? Oh Michael


----------



## FassbenderLover

Everybody can see it lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

This is pretty cool
https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDMjE0Mzc5NzU2OQRhbgNvcGVuTGluawRjaANlbWFpbARkZXN0A290aGVyBGV0A3lzZWFyY2gEZ19wb3MDOQRnZANNMlFWN0lQTENKNzY3TzNORTM1SVdUMlNDUQRrdwNtaWNoYWVsIGZhc3NiZW5kZXIEbW8DMARwbGF0Zm9ybQNZSE9PLVVOUARwb3MDMQRzZWMDbmV3cwRzbGsDdGV4dAR0cAN0ZW1wbGF0ZS55c2VhcmNoLmVtYWlsLnNlYXJjaEVtYWlsVGVtcGxhdGVfdjM3BHRzAzE0MTMxOTk2NDEEdXJsA2h0dHA6Ly9mZWVkcy53aXJlZC5jb20vYy8zNTE4NS9mLzY2MTQ2OS9zLzNmNjYyNGJlL3NjLzM4L2wvMEwwU3dpcmVkME4wQzIwQTE0MEMxMEEwQ3gwRW1lbjBFZG9mcDBFc2xvdzBFbW8wRXNjZW5lMEMvc3RvcnkwMS5odG0-/672681702325026597/SIG=14uj8lvo1/**http%3A%2F%2Ffeeds.wired.com%2Fc%2F35185%2Ff%2F661469%2Fs%2F3f6624be%2Fsc%2F38%2Fl%2F0L0Swired0N0C20A140C10A0Cx0Emen0Edofp0Eslow0Emo0Escene0C%2Fstory01.htm


----------



## bhb2014

LoL I LOVED this scene, it's amazing!!! Quicksilver is so cool and Evan Peters suit him pretty well on screen  Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

New photoshoot to be released! Can't wait! He looks gorgeous already!

https://twitter.com/Fassbender_Way/status/522939734147231746


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I LOVE this interview for the New York Times. He looks so sexy in leather jackets!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-gwnsxBFO0



"but my parents wouldn't let me" The way he says it


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> New photoshoot to be released! Can't wait! He looks gorgeous already!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Fassbender_Way/status/522939734147231746





That photo is from an old photoshoot .. http://www.vogue.it/uomo-vogue/cover-story/2012/01/michael-fassbender


They are referring to the magazine's scans posted on their fansite.
The next year there will be plenty of occasions to see new photos and interviews


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> This is pretty cool
> https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MD...0Cx0Emen0Edofp0Eslow0Emo0Escene0C/story01.htm





It's a pity they didn't keep Quicksilver for the entire film.


----------



## FassbenderLover

He said "sort of" a million times LOL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLmdnmzxb-k&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> That photo is from an old photoshoot .. http://www.vogue.it/uomo-vogue/cover-story/2012/01/michael-fassbender
> 
> 
> They are referring to the magazine's scans posted on their fansite.
> The next year there will be plenty of occasions to see new photos and interviews



OMG, he is gorgeous indeed! It's from 2012, a little bit old LoL But Michael is one of the rare people that the older they get the more beautiful they are 

Next year will be HUGE. It will his year. Only a bomb can prevent him from winning the Oscar for Macbeth. Like Weinstein doing something stupid or the film being bad, whoch I doubt that it is.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> He said "sort of" a million times LOL
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLmdnmzxb-k&feature=player_detailpage



OMG he said this words like a hundred time haahha


----------



## FassbenderLover

I love how he's so generous with his fans, never hesitate to sign or take pics with
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhElzR7rfLA&feature=player_detailpage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfiyFNWPxWc&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## FassbenderLover

Some parts are repeated but that 3:18 mark when Michael licked his lips had me like 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdKfbJk_nDE&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## FassbenderLover

Sooo Macbeth is set to be released in Germany on January 29th. Which means most likely it will be out in the US and the UK around that time. Will it be a contender for next year's Oscar race? More importantly, is it possible that Michael can be nominated yet again?


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Sooo Macbeth is set to be released in Germany on January 29th. Which means most likely it will be out in the US and the UK around that time. Will it be a contender for next year's Oscar race? More importantly, is it possible that Michael can be nominated yet again?



I think this is wrong. If it was released this year Weinstein would have already done some promotion. According to some websites, Macbeth will probably be released at Cannes in May and other festivals through the year. So Oscar only in 2016. They will probably change this information about Germany soon 

Besides, Marion Cotillard has Two Days, One Night this year and she'll probably be nominated for her role. And in leading actor category the race is pretty tough already. Next year we'll see more of this movie!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Finally!! A pic of Michael in NZ
http://t.co/IzdZ37pMDo


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Finally!! A pic of Michael in NZ
> http://t.co/IzdZ37pMDo




Is he  waving at the bus? And that  moustache?:weird: 


In order to be eligible Macbeth should come out this year and this is not the case. I hope it will not be released in january,february or march..  they are pretty bad months. I also hope that HW keep his fingers away from it..


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> I love how he's so generous with his fans, never hesitate to sign or take pics with
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhElzR7rfLA&feature=player_detailpage
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfiyFNWPxWc&feature=player_detailpage




It's absolutely true. He's adorable http://fassygirl.tumblr.com/post/32422159968/tostadaconjamon-michael-fassbender-at-alicante 
"
Michael Fassbender at Alicante, taking care of his beloved fans (we are beloved fans as well). We got three autographs and nice, kind words. Hes really awesome, cute and funny.
Me: I want one for me and for my best friend.
Michael: just one? dont you want two separately? I can do it.
Me: no, no, thanks! *dying* just one is fine, we like to share.
Michael: oh, really? thats so sweet! *shark smile*

Paula: I did this for you in less than five minutes (a little cartoon-like drawing of him)
Michael: wow, thats so cool! hes better looking than me!
Paula: thats so NOT true!
Michael: hahaha *charming laughter and shark smile*

 "We like to share"!! 


There's also another thing that I see in every interview.. there are always remarks on how he's humble and nice. See fir example  this interview,very good:
http://www.hitfix.com/blogs/awards-...n-facing-fear-in-shame-and-a-dangerous-method
or this (the interview about Shame and ADM is very interesting)intereshttp://blogs.indiewire.com/thelostboy/14_minutes_and_50_minutes_with_michael_fassbender


The guy is so in love with him  " A few days back I had the ridiculous pleasure of interviewing Mr. Michael Fassbender when he was in New York promoting both "Shame" and "A Dangerous Method" at the New York Film Festival. *Clever, insightful and seemingly quite humble*, *I'm happy to report that Fassbender the person seems as perfect as Fassbender the actor. *The full interview is up over at indieWIRE, but I've posted the audio below. It was actually more like 18 minutes but my recorder tragically died before the last two questions (and before all the lovemaking, of course)
Before the lovemaking!!


----------



## bhb2014

Hahahahaha I saw that pic on Twitter, Michael is so cute! 

Yeah, he's very humble and easy going. At least he seems based on interviews I've read and saw him giving. But reading what you said and what other fans have said about him too I get the impression that he's like that for sure!


----------



## FassbenderLover

I love how he is during interviews. Very smart and funny. I find it refreshing to listen to him without seeing him, just concentrate on his voice (which is quite sexy)


----------



## FassbenderLover

Very cool, too bad no pic
http://t.co/EDr8Tzwcsd


I wonder what his reaction was LOL
https://twitter.com/GMTminus7/status/526392052465274881/photo/1


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Very cool, too bad no pic
> http://t.co/EDr8Tzwcsd
> 
> 
> I wonder what his reaction was LOL
> https://twitter.com/GMTminus7/status/526392052465274881/photo/1


----------



## berrydiva

bhb2014 said:


> I know a lot of men who are crazy about Michael LoL it's hard not to be attracted to a 6'0 guy, who is extremely talented, strong, has amazing blue eyes, ginger beard AND a huge you know what
> 
> Oooh his arms...I love this one! He forgot to wear his underwear LoL


Ohh...Hello Michael! He's just so handsome.


----------



## bhb2014

hahahhahaahahhahaahahhaa LOVED it! Michael probably laughed and thought in his own head: "Ok, she's grabbing my bum". He's used to that LoL 

I wonder what he thought about Whiplash. I've only read good things about it


----------



## FassbenderLover

With movies like 12YAS and X men DOFP you'd think Michael would rank higher. He would at least crack the top 25. But they call him stealth so its only a matter of time he's in the top 10
http://www.vulture.com/2014/10/most-valuable-movie-stars.html


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh but Michael didn't do a lot of blockbusters in the past year, only X-Men. In 2016 he'll be on the top of that list because he'll have Assassin's Creed, X-Men and probably Macbeth, depending on how the movie will be promoted by Weinstein  Besides, he already has media's respect, Oscar nomination and a lot of mentions on Twitter.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Mr Busy-as-a-bee
http://t.co/tJ1GzKrtHA


----------



## bhb2014

According to this NZ's website, TLBO shooting finishes next week. I think that, now, Michael will finally get some rest! He needs it! He shot what, three films this year? Macbeth, TAU and TLBO? It seems that Assassin's Creed will take a while to start shooting and X-Men only starts filming in April. And from what I've been reading, Frank won't be considered in Awards season, probably in Ireland only but not the BAFTAs or Golden Globes =(

Now I hope that someone catches him surfing in the South of France!  

http://www.odt.co.nz/news/dunedin/321564/fassbender-latest-star-dine-restaurant


----------



## mollie12

> According to this NZ's website, TLBO shooting finishes next week.



No, it finishes shooting in Dunedin and the surrounding area.  They still have scenes to shoot in Tasmania.  They're scheduled to go at least to the end of November, maybe longer.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Besides, he already has media's respect, Oscar nomination and a lot of mentions on Twitter.




 

This. I don't take seriously these lists. Charlize higher than C. Blanchett? Jonah Hill at no.34.. why? Wahlberg and  Hemsworth in the top 25 .. why? Let's talk about Chris Pine at no.38.. What has  Chris Pine done this year?                                                    Tom Cruise with a likability score of 36 is at no.19 thanks to MI?The Edge of Tomorrow has been  a BO bomb in America,just for saying..  Amy Adams and Channing Tatum are so high just for some minor Oscars attention? At least Amy obtained a nomination with AH. The same could be said for Cumberbatch. The Fifth Estate had the worst takings-to-budget ratio the last year  (I don't blame him because he did what he could with what he had and he's a very good actor). People don't go see The Hobbit because of his voice-over..  but he's at no.35 thanks to his twitter mentions and because he's getting some early Oscars buzz . Let's talk about the twitter mentions    Does it matter if the twilighters      tweet about Pattinson every minute when these people don't pay for his films? Twitter and fans on tumblr are not always good indicators..
 

The last year Michael was  27 because he registered better with mainstream audience?   Well,of course the last year he was a surefire nominated actor..  
But I like the comparison with Day-Lewis.   I think that he wants that type of career. Of course he's more willing to play the studio game,but  he also likes to live under the radar and being selective in his projects. You can see that he shows up just when he must promote something,otherwise he's very low key and discreet about his persona life. There are very few photos with Nicole Beharie  and if she hadn't called the paps nobody would have noticed M.Ghenea too. Aside from some twitter sightings and people who meet him by chance,nobody knows where he's living and what he's doing. The same can't be said for  many other actors.
Being so unrecognizable (for the mainstream audience of course   ) in every film is actually a testament to his abilities. I prefer to see him with that  relatively low tabloid (gossip) value and that  (high) studio value.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> And from what I've been reading, Frank won't be considered in Awards season, probably in Ireland only but not the BAFTAs or Golden Globes =(




But we already knew it.. Frank is not GGs material.. 
Depp was nominated for The Tourist.. this speaks volumes about their priorities .
Yes,IFTAs,BIFAs,maybe the Spirit Awards are some possibilities.


----------



## Morgane

http://iconosquare.com/p/842376063665022005_1262770744


What happened to the moustache?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yes please
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.enstarz.com%2Farticles%2F49940%2F20141031%2Fx-men-apocalypse-movie-news-magneto-to-get-his-own-film-michael-fassbender-or-ian-mckellen-could-pull-it-off-video.htm&ei=MBxVVKDmC4mbNqSrhMAF&usg=AFQjCNHB6pH5Z7MyHHjmbhvYeUFwLjg2DA&sig2=Vvl8NpD_Wpb9B_37ssHryw&bvm=bv.78677474,d.eXY


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> No, it finishes shooting in Dunedin and the surrounding area.  They still have scenes to shoot in Tasmania.  They're scheduled to go at least to the end of November, maybe longer.



Ooooh I see. So half is done then! Soon he'll get some rest  Btw, this fanpage of his on Facebook said that he was seen having dinner alone with Alicia Vikander. But on Twitter they don't mention her name...weird. Are they dating or something? From what I've seen Michael loves dating his co-stars LoL I mean, single co-stars 

https://www.facebook.com/MichaelFas...41828.268616613298812/359230244237448/?type=1


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> But we already knew it.. Frank is not GGs material..
> Depp was nominated for The Tourist.. this speaks volumes about their priorities .
> Yes,IFTAs,BIFAs,maybe the Spirit Awards are some possibilities.



Yeah, it's sad because he's amazing in Frank and the movie was acclaimed and had a modest box office too. But at least Golden Globes for best actor in a comedy or musical can't he be nominated though?


----------



## jlactofree

Having dinner with a co star isn't unusual.  In fact I think it's pretty common.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, I know. But the way they posted it looked like it was something romantic. And based on this story with some of his other co-stars I assumed they were dating. They make a nice couple  Anyway, they might have probably gone to dinner only too, you're right.

Btw, loved his new look, without that weird mustache LoL Do you know who's Rachel Weisz playing in TLBO?


----------



## jlactofree

Did the tweet say they were acting romantic?  
I believe Rachel is playing the mother of the child.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Morgane said:


> But we already knew it.. Frank is not GGs material..
> Depp was nominated for The Tourist.. this speaks volumes about their priorities .
> Yes,IFTAs,BIFAs,maybe the Spirit Awards are some possibilities.



Let's not forget the The Tourist was nominated in the Best Picture/Musical or Comedy which shows you just how accurate and relevant they are


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> Did the tweet say they were acting romantic?
> I believe Rachel is playing the mother of the child.



Michael's Fan Page wrote: "#MichaelFassbender and #AliciaVikander were dining alone together in a restaurant called Plato".

https://www.facebook.com/MichaelFas...41828.268616613298812/359230244237448/?type=1

But when I checked on Twitter the tweet they mentioned it doesn't say anything about him being with her over there. I think I'm used to see Michael in relationships with some of his co-stars and I wrongly presumed he was dating Alicia too. Hot man like Michael can have female friends too, duh! LoL


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Let's not forget the The Tourist was nominated in the Best Picture/Musical or Comedy which shows you just how accurate and relevant they are



Yeah, awards season is all about politics, big producers and we always know the films who will be nominated because it's too preditable to know the material critics and the Academy love. Sometimes people win stuff because they actually deserve it but it's rare. It's always the same actors, directors and style of films. Anyway...I hope Frank gets at least some nominations


----------



## Hackensack

> But when I checked on Twitter the tweet they mentioned it doesn't say anything about him being with her over there.


Hi, I've been lurking for awhile and enjoy the discussions here.  In regard to this tweet, I saw her first version (yes, I confess to checking tweets about him!) that did state clearly that they (Alicia and Michael) were dining together and also, in response to another tweet, suggested that it was a romantic evening.  That was likely the origin of the fb page.  However, she subsequently deleted all but the original tweet--including one in which she expressed some concern about getting RTs and traffic.  I suspect she also did not want to interpret something that she didn't really know about, which is appropriately cautious of her.  But she did clearly say that Alicia was there too--for what that's worth.


----------



## jlactofree

So she did say they were acting romantic (touching, kissing etc) or having a romantic dinner in the original tweet?


----------



## Hackensack

> So did she say they were acting romantic (touching kissing) etc



No, nothing like that, beyond that they were "friendly" and "private"--I think; I'm going on memory. Certainly nothing more "incriminating" than that, which of course could be said about two good friends or co-workers, especially if they are in the public eye.  She was then asked a number of follow-up questions that were pushing the romance angle, and that probably led her to delete.  There was nothing definitive beyond Alicia's presence.  As said by someone earlier, there's nothing surprising about a dinner with a costar--making anything else of it beyond that is just interpretation.  But I do think the original tweets are the reasons for the fb page, that is otherwise puzzling!


----------



## jlactofree

Thanks for clarifying.  It would make sense that they were acting "private" they could be talking about things related to the film, directors other actors. I agree with you that co workers/stars have dinner all the time.


----------



## bhb2014

Ooooh ok then! I real tweets about Michael too LoL I have lots of fun 

This happens a lot on Twitter. Sometimes people tweet about celebrities having dinner with someone else and since it might lead to a wrong interpretation or actually show that someone is cheating on their partner, they usually delete it. I wouldn't be surprised to learn that they are dating but a dinner doesn't mean they're together. People have dinner, it's normal LoL I exaggerated. 

And Michael is usually seen hanging out with a lot of people because he's chaming and nice. Last week he was seen in a restaurant with other five people in Dunedin. Just because he's alone with a woman it doesn't mean they're dating. Unless they were seen kissing and holding hands


----------



## jlactofree

He was also seen with friends to view the movie Whiplash.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> He was also seen with friends to view the movie Whiplash.



Yeah he was! I'm jealous because I'm crazy to watch this film!


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> No, nothing like that, beyond that they were "friendly" and "private"--I think; I'm going on memory. Certainly nothing more "incriminating" than that, which of course could be said about two good friends or co-workers, especially if they are in the public eye.  She was then asked a number of follow-up questions that were pushing the romance angle, and that probably led her to delete.  There was nothing definitive beyond Alicia's presence.  As said by someone earlier, there's nothing surprising about a dinner with a costar--making anything else of it beyond that is just interpretation.  But I do think the original tweets are the reasons for the fb page, that is otherwise puzzling!





Yes,she deleted the tweet because people were misinterpreting it . Probably they were just dining during a break. 
This happens all the time on twitter. Take for example Cumberbatch and his "rumoured" secret gf There are fans who stalk everyone who sees him!
Actually I'm not surprised if  Michael dates a costar. He's working nonstop and there are more possibilities to know better someone who works with him so many hours a day.
But it's always nice to see how he's easy to get along with. This pinterest page has a recap of some Michael love http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender/
Sarah Paulson is the most passionate http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2014/1/7/interview-sarah-paulsons-12-years-of-breakthroughs.html
"SARAH PAULSON: Fassbender? I just looked at him and thought 'I want to have sex with you'  
Jack Reynor (Malcolm in Macbeth) is the cutest 
http://www.independent.ie/entertain...nor-gushes-about-macbeth-costar-30357438.html


But my favourite "bromance" is that with Liam Cunningham

They lived together to prepare the famous dialogue scene in Hunger .
Talking of Hunger,for anyone who is interested,this is a great piece  about that scene ( the comments below are interesting too)
http://www.sheilaomalley.com/?p=38358


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, it's sad because he's amazing in Frank and the movie was acclaimed and had a modest box office too. But at least Golden Globes for best actor in a comedy or musical can't he be nominated though?


It's  very improbable. Nobody  is keeping the conversation going. There's  no Paramount\Sony\Fox etc.. to support it. Frank is a small indie film,it can only hope for  some recognition at BIFAs,IFTAs.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's  very improbable. Nobody  is keeping the conversation going. There's  no Paramount\Sony\Fox etc.. to support it. Frank is a small indie film,it can only hope for  some recognition at BIFAs,IFTAs.



Do you know which films Magnolia is campaigning for this year? Because they actually don't have a lot to promote. I mean, Nymphomaniac is not getting buzz for awards season, Serena didn't receive nice reviews although it has J-Law and Bradley Cooper on its cast...maybe The Two Faces Of January? But they don't have an actor, they could at least try Michael for best actor in independent awards. Frank was critically acclaimed so was Michael.


----------



## bhb2014

Loved his Pinterest!  He's so handsome and hot! I made a list of some of his female co-stars praising him:

Keira Knightley - "I have seen him in Shame. I think he's amazing. I saw him in Hunger as well, and he got quite a lot of awards for that one as well, which was completely right and justified. He's a phenomenal actor, and I think his performance in Shame is amazing. Talk about brave. I think it's wonderful."

Carey Mulligan - "Half the time, I had no idea what Michael was going to do. We rehearsed, but a lot of our dialogue was improvised. We would get into scenes and I would have no idea what he was going to do. But, he had free rein to be physical with me. I grew up with an older brother, so Im pretty good at being bashed around. He knew that he wouldnt hurt me, if he threw me around a bit, but I didnt know what he was going to do. It was scary, and it was exciting. It was usually all in one long take. We would just do whatever wed like and Sean [Bobbitt], who was the D.P., would just follow us around with the camera. It was amazing"

Jennifer Lawrence - Oh God, Michael, now he really is an artist. Me, Im just like this idiot girl who doesnt even know what shes doing. He doesnt have any bullsh-t, you know. I cant stand this bullsh-t  even if its real. Like its a job, right, and if you cant say a who farted? joke in an emotional scene I mean, come on! Lets all hang out together! Lets relax! We all fart, right?

Marion Cotillard - I saw a lot of movies he was in, and I have the feeling hes reached another level here. When you start a scene and you dont really know where youre going to go, thats a roller-coaster. Many times I was surprised by what he does in this movie, and this is priceless.


----------



## bhb2014

GUYS, MICHAEL WAS NOMINATED!!!!!! Best Supporting Actor for Frank in British Independent Film Awards. I thought he was going for Best Actor alongside Gleeson...anyway, that's awesome!

http://www.bifa.org.uk/releases/british-independent-film-awards-nominations-2014


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> Yes,she deleted the tweet because people were misinterpreting it . Probably they were just dining during a break.
> This happens all the time on twitter. Take for example Cumberbatch and his "rumoured" secret gf There are fans who stalk everyone who sees him!
> Actually I'm not surprised if  Michael dates a costar. He's working nonstop and there are more possibilities to know better someone who works with him so many hours a day.
> But it's always nice to see how he's easy to get along with. This pinterest page has a recap of some Michael love http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender/
> Sarah Paulson is the most passionate http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2014/1/7/interview-sarah-paulsons-12-years-of-breakthroughs.html
> "SARAH PAULSON: Fassbender? I just looked at him and thought 'I want to have sex with you'
> Jack Reynor (Malcolm in Macbeth) is the cutest
> http://www.independent.ie/entertain...nor-gushes-about-macbeth-costar-30357438.html
> 
> 
> But my favourite "bromance" is that with Liam Cunningham
> 
> They lived together to prepare the famous dialogue scene in Hunger .
> Talking of Hunger,for anyone who is interested,this is a great piece  about that scene ( the comments below are interesting too)
> http://www.sheilaomalley.com/?p=38358


Thanx for posting the pinterest page, I started reading it earlier and I loved it. This man is so incredible and everyone has something real good to say about him. I'll finish reading later lol. He was fantastic in Hunger, its a tough film to watch and I sat through all of it. Michael is simply awesome. Love him even more


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Thanx for posting the pinterest page, I started reading it earlier and I loved it. This man is so incredible and everyone has something real good to say about him. I'll finish reading later lol. He was fantastic in Hunger, its a tough film to watch and I sat through all of it. Michael is simply awesome. Love him even more





 His performance in Hunger is still my favourite one.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> GUYS, MICHAEL WAS NOMINATED!!!!!! Best Supporting Actor for Frank in British Independent Film Awards. I thought he was going for Best Actor alongside Gleeson...anyway, that's awesome!
> 
> http://www.bifa.org.uk/releases/british-independent-film-awards-nominations-2014


We were just talking about that yesterday!I think Michael is definitely supporting in this and Gleeson deserved a nomination too, but Best Actor is very tight this year.I don't think Magnolia is interested in promoting films for indie awards.. 
 Glad to see Alicia Vikander for Testament of Youth,she's receiving terrific reviews. I've really liked her in Anna Karenina and A Royal Affair (wonderful film),I'm very curious to see her work in TLBO.


----------



## Hackensack

> Glad to see Alicia Vikander for Testament of Youth, she's receiving terrific reviews.  I've really liked her in Anna Karenina and A Royal Affair (wonderful film), I'm very curious to see her work in TLBO.



I hadn't realized until reading this that she was the younger sister in Anna Karenina; I thought at the time that she was terrific in that role.
TLBO should be great for both Alicia and Michael.
And I'm so excited about the nomination.  It is even more significant because Magnolia hasn't really pushed this.  After all, why should they?  It's on VOD already and scheduled soon for Blu-ray release before the end of the year (I've got mine on pre-order).  So this nomination is actually a recognition of quality work, not of a campaign.


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> I hadn't realized until reading this that she was the younger sister in Anna Karenina; I thought at the time that she was terrific in that role.
> TLBO should be great for both Alicia and Michael.
> And I'm so excited about the nomination.  It is even more significant because Magnolia hasn't really pushed this.  After all, why should they?  It's on VOD already and scheduled soon for Blu-ray release before the end of the year (I've got mine on pre-order).  So this nomination is actually a recognition of quality work, not of a campaign.



Actually, Magnolia is the distributor in US, I don't know if they have something to do with this nomination in BIFA. But I agree with you that Frank is a film that will be nominated for awards season for quality of work, not campaigning. I really think that Michael could be nominated for best supporting actor at least at the GG and Spirit Awards in 2015. But being recognized for your work in US without any campaign is really hard.

I always knew her name because of Anna Karenina and A Royal Affair but I never actually watched her on screen. She'll be in a film next year with Glesson called Ex-Machina, what a coincidence!


----------



## miss clare

I'm glad you liked the pinterest page. But that's only 1 board. I have 11 boards on Michael Fassbender. 3 boards have snippets from reviews of his films.


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I'm glad you liked the pinterest page. But that's only 1 board. I have 11 boards on Michael Fassbender. 3 boards have snippets from reviews of his films.



Put the links here, I wanna see all of them!


----------



## miss clare

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender/

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender-2/

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender-3/

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/fassbender-films-2014-2015/

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/fassbender-films-2011-2013/

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/fassbender-films-2001-2010/


----------



## miss clare

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/the-many-faces-of-michael-fassbender/

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/the-look-others-give-michael-fassbender/

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender-videosgifs/

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender-funnies/

http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender-articles/


----------



## bhb2014

LOVED them all!


----------



## Morgane

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/m...alks-to-play-steve-jobs-in-biopic-1201346741/


It would be great to see him working with Sorkin and I'm sure Michael will do a great work,but I don't know.. I have some doubts about the accent and Jobs' facial features. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Morgane

miss clare said:


> I'm glad you liked the pinterest page. But that's only 1 board. I have 11 boards on Michael Fassbender. 3 boards have snippets from reviews of his films.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> I hadn't realized until reading this that she was the younger sister in Anna Karenina; I thought at the time that she was terrific in that role.
> TLBO should be great for both Alicia and Michael.
> And I'm so excited about the nomination.  It is even more significant because Magnolia hasn't really pushed this.  After all, why should they?  It's on VOD already and scheduled soon for Blu-ray release before the end of the year (I've got mine on pre-order).  So this nomination is actually a recognition of quality work, not of a campaign.





Alicia Vikander and Domnhall Gleeson were the best part of Anna Karenina. I found the film disappointing.


----------



## BagBerry13

The trailer for _Ex Machina_ is great. I was blown away when I saw it last week. I think this might be the big breakthrough for Alicia.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miss clare said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/the-many-faces-of-michael-fassbender/
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/the-look-others-give-michael-fassbender/
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender-videosgifs/
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender-funnies/
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/castaneda0219/michael-fassbender-articles/



Wow Michael Fassbender overload. Thanx for posting. I'm gonna take my time and enjoy reading these


----------



## gemini582

Morgane said:


> http://variety.com/2014/film/news/m...alks-to-play-steve-jobs-in-biopic-1201346741/
> 
> 
> It would be great to see him working with Sorkin and I'm sure Michael will do a great work,but I don't know.. I have some doubts about the accent and Jobs' facial features. Let's see what happens.




I don't think he's right for this. He doesn't resemble Jobs and he struggles with accents. I doubt he'd be able to maintain his accent while doing what's sure to be a dialogue heavy film.


----------



## gemini582

BagBerry13 said:


> The trailer for _Ex Machina_ is great. I was blown away when I saw it last week. I think this might be the big breakthrough for Alicia.





This does look good. I've largely found her forgettable but she has some interesting projects coming out.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Actually, Magnolia is the distributor in US, I don't know if they have something to do with this nomination in BIFA. But I agree with you that Frank is a film that will be nominated for awards season for quality of work, not campaigning. I really think that Michael could be nominated for best supporting actor at least at the GG and Spirit Awards in 2015. But being recognized for your work in US without any campaign is really hard.


I agree.I would be surprised even for a Spirit nomination.. and we can exclude  the GGs because the supporting category  is already packed.


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> I don't think he's right for this. He doesn't resemble Jobs and he struggles with accents. I doubt he'd be able to maintain his accent while doing what's sure to be a dialogue heavy film.


I agree with you. Bale,for example,has   the kind of features that can work with some makeup. The heavy dialogue scenes could also be problematic for Michael's accent.
Now it's  just a rumour.. let's see.


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> This does look good. I've largely found her forgettable but she has some interesting projects coming out.


I really liked her in A royal affair and I'm reading very good reviews for A testament of Youth.


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> I don't think he's right for this. He doesn't resemble Jobs and he struggles with accents. I doubt he'd be able to maintain his accent while doing what's sure to be a dialogue heavy film.



I agree 100%.  The article states the Leo passed when Fincher was directing.  Now Christan Bale.  Is there that much interest in a Steve Jobs movie after Ashton's failure at the box office?


----------



## Hackensack

> I don't think he's right for this.  He doesn't resemble Jobs and he struggles with accents.



I think he does resemble Jobs sufficiently--both have angular features, and when his hair is cut very short there is enough of a resemblance to Jobs to make it work.  
He will have to have an impeccable accent, I agree, especially if this is a dialogue-heavy role.  I think he is better at accents than he has a reputation for, and I assume he is constantly improving.  
No guts, no glory.  Taking on this role (if he does) is a gutsy move.


----------



## bhb2014

Well, let's wait and see if this is really true and if Michael will actually do it. At first, I don't think he has the appearance to do it like Christian Bale does but he might surprise us. He's Michael Fassbender, he can do this in every single role he does 

And concerning Jobs film last year, I didn't like the script, it was totally wrong and bad written but I loved Ashton's performance. That first scene in which he presents the iPod...amazing. Ashton wasn't lucky to be in such a bad adaptation, in my view.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM5f511ISnI


----------



## Singra

^ Don't know why but I'd be surprised if Fassbender ended up doing it. 



I dunno about this Steve Jobs movie, it seems like they're struggling to keep people and they're still committed to their tight deadline that's never a good sign.

The problem is Bale seems like he'd be perfect for the role so why did he drop out?... in addition to possessing angular facial features, no one plays a narcissistic sociopath better than Bale. 

I want to know why Bale (and to a lesser degree Fincher + DiCaprio) passed on the film... Jobs seems like he'd be a good character, it seems like the kind of acting challenge Bale would take on, Sorkin is a good writer, Boyle is a good director... I want to know what's the real problem with this film? I know Bale and Fincher can be difficult but DiCaprio has been angling for an Oscar win for years and based on early impressions this project has Oscar written all over it.


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, I'd assume the script must be lacking. When directors and actors jump ship it can't be about them but the material they would have to work with. Maybe it's not as Oscar-worthy as everyone thinks.
Why do a Jobs movie anyway? Wait a few years and the interest in his life might build up more. Gives you time to improve the script, get better writers.


----------



## bhb2014

Singra said:


> ^ Don't know why but I'd be surprised if Fassbender ended up doing it.
> 
> The problem is Bale seems like he'd be perfect for the role so why did he drop out?... in addition to possessing angular facial features, no one plays a narcissistic sociopath better than Bale.
> 
> I want to know why Bale (and to a lesser degree Fincher + DiCaprio) passed on the film... Jobs seems like he'd be a good character, it seems like the kind of acting challenge Bale would take on, Sorkin is a good writer, Boyle is a good director... I want to know what's the real problem with this film? I know Bale and Fincher can be difficult but DiCaprio has been angling for an Oscar win for years and based on early impressions this project has Oscar written all over it.



Well, Aaron Sorkin is a pretty good writer in my view and Danny Boyle is a good diretor too. I agree with you. I really don't know why Leo and Bale refused the role but I don't it's because it looks bad. I think Leo wants to spend some time resting after so many films in the past few years and Bale...well, he's just become a father again, maybe he wants to be with his family more...

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...aprio-drops-out-steve-jobs-biopic-danny-boyle

Anyway, if Michael eventually accepts this role it would be amazing. But I also think he won't do this. I read somewhere that shooting begins soon, probably for a 2015 release, and Michael has two films to shoot in 2015 already, besides Macbeth and Slow West to promote.


----------



## Singra

^ Yeah I've read they have a very set date, it seems like they're rushing to get it all together when what they should be doing is postponing the release date.




BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I'd assume the script must be lacking. When directors and actors jump ship it can't be about them but the material they would have to work with. Maybe it's not as Oscar-worthy as everyone thinks.
> Why do a Jobs movie anyway? Wait a few years and the interest in his life might build up more. Gives you time to improve the script, get better writers.



Yeah I don't get why they want to do a Jobs film, it seems utterly ridiculous.


It probably is the script but Sorkin is usually pretty reliable so I was thinking it might be more of a problem with the producers... they seem to very committed to a certain time frame and with all the shifting personalities it seems like it would be wise to take time to get everyone on the same page. 

Bale has said in interviews that he hates working on studio films that forge ahead before they've sorted out pre-production.


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> I don't think he's right for this. He doesn't resemble Jobs and he struggles with accents.* I doubt he'd be able to maintain his accent while doing what's sure to be a dialogue heavy film.*




That is the first thing that popped into my mind. Michael isn't good with American accents. I hope he doesn't accept the role. It seems like a sinking ship.


----------



## bhb2014

[/QUOTE] It probably is the script but Sorkin is usually pretty reliable so I was thinking it might be more of a problem with the producers... they seem to very committed to a certain time frame and with all the shifting personalities it seems like it would be wise to take time to get everyone on the same page. 

Bale has said in interviews that he hates working on studio films that forge ahead before they've sorted out pre-production.[/QUOTE]

Exactly. Producers probably want to rush things and get this film done for 2016's Awards Season. I trust a lot on Sorkin and Boyle, I think the problem is with the studio mostly. Leo has already said that he wants to take a rest. I didn't know this about Bale but it fits perfectly on this film's current status. It's a shame because he could do an incredible Steve Jobs but anyaway...


----------



## jlactofree

Just wanted to add, Leo isn't resting he decided to film Revenant with Tom Hardy.  I don't know if this movie is the reason he dropped the Steve Jobs bio or not.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> Just wanted to add, Leo isn't resting he decided to film Revenant with Tom Hardy.  I don't know if this movie is the reason he dropped the Steve Jobs bio or not.



Yes, Leo gained some weight and let his beard grow because of The Revenant. I'm saying after this film  It seems that Sony wants to shoot Jobs in the Winter, for a 2015's release. By then Leo would be free I guess so the argument of resting would be valid. But this is according to The Guardian.

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...aprio-drops-out-steve-jobs-biopic-danny-boyle


----------



## libeth

Hi to everyone!Im a longtime lurker here! 
Like other people on here,Ive some doubts about  this Jobs biopic . All these Actors dropping out don't inspire much confidence about the prduction,but Michael has shown great intelligence in his choices,taking interesting material and making it better. In regard to Sorkin,I can't imagine anyone else adapting the Isaacson's biography.


----------



## bhb2014

Hi and welcome!  I have my doubts about Michael doing this but not because of writers or director but the role itself. Michael rarely does bad films. To be honest, I've never seen him in a really bad movie. He choses pretty well his roles. Michael can do anything but I don't know if Jobs is right for him so let's see what he will decide.

But if he eventually accepts it, this means that he will have two roles which might lead him to the Oscars in 2016?


----------



## libeth

Hackensack said:


> No, nothing like that, beyond that they were "friendly" and "private"--I think; I'm going on memory. Certainly nothing more "incriminating" than that, which of course could be said about two good friends or co-workers, especially if they are in the public eye.  She was then asked a number of follow-up questions that were pushing the romance angle, and that probably led her to delete.  There was nothing definitive beyond Alicia's presence.  As said by someone earlier, there's nothing surprising about a dinner with a costar--making anything else of it beyond that is just interpretation.  But I do think the original tweets are the reasons for the fb page, that is otherwise puzzling!





 

You did well to point it out ,just in case someone goes around taliking nonsense.You know,the usual stuff.. Pr persons  who silence restaurants,people on twitter and  fb fanpages. She  deleted her tweets because people were becoming insistent and were reading too much into it. She didnt say they were romantically involved. Just for the record,the post about them dining together is still on his fb fanpage. If it doesnt have the screenshot of the other tweets its because they were soon deleted.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Hi and welcome!  I have my doubts about Michael doing this but not because of writers or director but the role itself. Michael rarely does bad films. To be honest, I've never seen him in a really bad movie. He choses pretty well his roles. Michael can do anything but I don't know if Jobs is right for him so let's see what he will decide.
> 
> But if he eventually accepts it, this means that he will have two roles which might lead him to the Oscars in 2016?





Thanks! Writer and director are not the problem. Fincher would have been perfect,but Boyle is a good replacement. There are some bad movies in Michael's work history,but he didn't have much choice. In the last few years his choices have been really interesting. I think that even The Counselor will be rivalued.


----------



## miss clare

I have my doubts about the Steve Jobs role.  I hope he won't take it.  But this article from Time is very interesting.  The biography on which the script is based was written by a former Time managing editor, but there had been no coverage by Time on the movie, until now.

http://time.com/3558362/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs/


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Thanks! Writer and director are not the problem. Fincher would have been perfect,but Boyle is a good replacement. There are some bad movies in Michael's work history,but he didn't have much choice. In the last few years his choices have been really interesting. I think that even The Counselor will be rivalued.



Yeah, true. But I've only seen the good ones like Fish Tank, Hunger, Shame, A Dangerous Method and so on. I loved The Counselor LoL A lot of people didn't enjoy it but I found it amazing. I like Ridley Scott's films that are different than his huge blockbusters. And Michael is amazing on that movie. OMG, his first scene with Penelope Cruz, jeez! And his last scenes almost made me cry.


----------



## Morgane

It makes  some good points. Considering that Bale resembles more Jobs,I was also surprised seeing how many people prefer Michael to him.There's some unexepected enthusiasm Comments like "I'll see everything he's in" are declarations of love!
I think that Di Caprio (who IMO doesn&#8217;t have the right facial shape too) dropped out because he wanted to work with Sorkin AND Fincher,and I can see the reason. Fincher is the perfect match for Sorkin&#8217;s works and I assume that the script is as good as anticipated. I don&#8217;t know what happened with Bale.. there could be many reasons. Maybe it&#8217;s true that  he didn&#8217;t feel himself suited for the role and I think Michael is smart enough to do the same, if he has no time to prepare for itor if he  feels that it's not the role for him.
Actually I&#8217;m changing my mind about the physical resemblance.With the right adjustments it could work and Michael is able to  give the gravitas  necessary to make people paying less attention to the physical details. He can also rock a turtleneck like nobody!


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I have my doubts about the Steve Jobs role.  I hope he won't take it.  But this article from Time is very interesting.  The biography on which the script is based was written by a former Time managing editor, but there had been no coverage by Time on the movie, until now.
> 
> http://time.com/3558362/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs/



Ashton has the perfect look to be Steve Jobs and he did a nice job, the problem of that film is the terrible script. This one seems to be quite good and has great names involved in it. I think that Michael can do this and give an amazing performance and even win awards for it but I don't know if he's doing it with so many projects to be shot and promoted in 2015.


----------



## Morgane

Originally Posted by *miss clare*                      I have my doubts about the Steve Jobs role.  I hope he won't take it.  But this article from Time is very interesting.  The biography on which the script is based was written by a former Time managing editor, but there had been no coverage by Time on the movie, until now.

http://time.com/3558362/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs/ 
 It makes  some good points. Considering that Bale resembles more Jobs,I was also surprised seeing how many people prefer Michael to him.There's some unexepected enthusiasm Comments like "I'll see everything he's in" are declarations of love!
I think that Di Caprio (who IMO doesn&#8217;t have the right facial shape too) dropped out because he wanted to work with Sorkin AND Fincher,and I can see the reason. Fincher is the perfect match for Sorkin&#8217;s works and I assume that the script is as good as anticipated. I don&#8217;t know what happened with Bale.. there could be many reasons. Maybe it&#8217;s true that  he didn&#8217;t feel himself suited for the role and I think Michael is smart enough to do the same, if he has no time to prepare for itor if he  feels that it's not the role for him.
Actually I&#8217;m changing my mind about the physical resemblance.With the right adjustments it could work and Michael is able to  give the gravitas  necessary to make people paying less attention to the physical details. He can also rock a turtleneck like nobody!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Ashton has the perfect look to be Steve Jobs and he did a nice job, the problem of that film is the terrible script. This one seems to be quite good and has great names involved in it. I think that Michael can do this and give an amazing performance and even win awards for it but I don't know if he's doing it with so many projects to be shot and promoted in 2015.


Yes,I agree with you,the main problem was the script. Michael's schedule might be a problem too. Let's see what happens.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, true. But I've only seen the good ones like Fish Tank, Hunger, Shame, A Dangerous Method and so on. I loved The Counselor LoL A lot of people didn't enjoy it but I found it amazing. I like Ridley Scott's films that are different than his huge blockbusters. And Michael is amazing on that movie. OMG, his first scene with Penelope Cruz, jeez! And his last scenes almost made me cry.


The Counselor's  extended cut is better. There are many details that help the rhythm.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> The Counselor's  extended cut is better. There are many details that help the rhythm.



Really? I'll watch it then! Thanks for the tip. I really liked this film though...what kind of details you say?


----------



## Morgane

http://www.thewrap.com/aaron-sorkin...featured-in-claustrophobic-steve-jobs-biopic/


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> http://www.thewrap.com/aaron-sorkin...featured-in-claustrophobic-steve-jobs-biopic/



I agree when this article says that tons of films could be made about Steve Jobs. His life was long and he did A LOT. I think that Sony will make a huge film about him, with a stellar cast, a worldwide release and it has everything to be amazing. But like I said, it HAS, I won't say it will be awesome because it's a complex person and a complex life and people's reaction to it is a mystery. Biographies are complicated and sometimes they can be fine and others not, even with amazing people behind it. We have to wait and see.

Michael can totally do it but, like I said before, I don't know if he has the time to do so and Weinstein will play all its cards on his performance in Macbeth next year. Unless Jobs comes out in 2016 only...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I agree when this article says that tons of films could be made about Steve Jobs. His life was long and he did A LOT. I think that Sony will make a huge film about him, with a stellar cast, a worldwide release and it has everything to be amazing. But like I said, it HAS, I won't say it will be awesome because it's a complex person and a complex life and people's reaction to it is a mystery. Biographies are complicated and sometimes they can be fine and others not, even with amazing people behind it. We have to wait and see.
> 
> Michael can totally do it but, like I said before, I don't know if he has the time to do so and Weinstein will play all its cards on his performance in Macbeth next year. Unless Jobs comes out in 2016 only...


I don't think it will come out the next year.But yes,he could have some problems  because he's still filming TLBO and Sorkin said that filming should begin in the next couple of months. This role requires time.


----------



## Singra

bhb2014 said:


> I agree when this article says that tons of films could be made about Steve Jobs. His life was long and he did A LOT. I think that Sony will make a huge film about him, with a stellar cast, a worldwide release and it has everything to be amazing. But like I said, it HAS, I won't say it will be awesome because it's a complex person and a complex life and people's reaction to it is a mystery. Biographies are complicated and sometimes they can be fine and others not, even with amazing people behind it. We have to wait and see.
> 
> Michael can totally do it but, like I said before, I don't know if he has the time to do so and *Weinstein will play all its cards on his performance in Macbeth next year.* Unless Jobs comes out in 2016 only...



Even with the Weinstein machine behind him I feel like it will be very difficult for his performance to get significant award traction. 

I could be completely wrong and it's not that I don't think the performance won't be great but I can't recall the last time a Shakespeare role was nominated for an Oscar or made any significant splash in the pop culture.... and it's not like there haven't been good Shakespeare performances in the last few years. Kenneth Branagh got an Oscar nod for Henry V but he's Kenneth Branagh, defender of all thing Shakespeare, the nomination felt more like a brand reinforcement... actually most Oscar noms and wins feel like brand reinforcement of some sort.

In order for it to get ahead in the awards race it has to break expectations in some way and it's very difficult to do that with Shakespeare, especially these days. 

Macbeth also seems to be too much in Fassbender's wheel house (European, dark character, brooding, violence etc.) to be much of a surprise... now if it was Matthew McConaughey doing the role he'd probably have no problem getting award attention and not only because it's the McConassance.... Lol, can you imagine.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All I can hear now is Matthew McConaughey doing Macbeth...lol.

"Alright, alright, alright, alright. Let not light see my black and deep desires."


----------



## bhb2014

Singra said:


> Even with the Weinstein machine behind him I feel like it will be very difficult for his performance to get significant award traction.
> 
> I could be completely wrong and it's not that I don't think the performance won't be great but I can't recall the last time a Shakespeare role was nominated for an Oscar or made any significant splash in the pop culture.... and it's not like there haven't been good Shakespeare performances in the last few years. Kenneth Branagh got an Oscar nod for Henry V but he's Kenneth Branagh, defender of all thing Shakespeare, the nomination felt more like a brand reinforcement... actually most Oscar noms and wins feel like brand reinforcement of some sort.
> 
> In order for it to get ahead in the awards race it has to break expectations in some way and it's very difficult to do that with Shakespeare, especially these days.
> 
> Macbeth also seems to be too much in Fassbender's wheel house (European, dark character, brooding, violence etc.) to be much of a surprise... now if it was Matthew McConaughey doing the role he'd probably have no problem getting award attention and not only because it's the McConassance.... Lol, can you imagine.



Recently there's none, except for Gwyneth Paltrow in Shakespeare In Love but it's not based on any of his work LoL In the past there's Branagh, Laurence Olivier who won and was nominated to several Oscars too, Marlon Branco, Maggie Smith ans so on...but I can't also remember, at least in the past few years, a very good film based on Shakespeare's plays. In the past there were plenty.

If Macbeth is indeed good, I think that Michael has great chances of being nominated. Winning I really don't know but he's playing a role that was made for him and critics were already stunned by the trailer presented at Cannes in May. He's usually seen in dramatic roles and it's a not a surprise to see him amazing in these kind of characters but he has something that few actors have: he can surprise us in every single role he does. I think that, in Macbeth, he will do something totally different from what we've seen, it will surprise everyone. I hope this films is presented at Berlin or Cannes next year. Based on its reception we'll know.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> All I can hear now is Matthew McConaughey doing Macbeth...lol.
> 
> "Alright, alright, alright, alright. Let not light see my black and deep desires."



HAHAHAHAAHA OMG! I love Matthew but no way he can do Macbeth LoL


----------



## Morgane

FreeSpirit71 said:


> All I can hear now is Matthew McConaughey doing Macbeth...lol.
> 
> "Alright, alright, alright, alright. Let not light see my black and deep desires."



From what I've read,this Macbeth is a personal work but at the same time is  intended to appeal  to a modern target. Michael will have great chances of being nominated if the film has a great festival traction and *great* reviews for his performance.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> From what I've read,this Macbeth is a personal work but at the same time is  intended to appeal  to a modern target. Michael will have great chances of being nominated if the film has a great festival traction and *great* reviews for his performance.



Yeah, exactly. That's what I think. A lot of websites predict its release at Cannes and then a worldwide release in the end of the year. If it's indeed good as a lot of people think, Michael has great chances of being nominated. Winnning I don't know but nominated, hell yeah! And we all know that he and Marion rarely do bad films...this one must be awesome


----------



## miss clare

Gosh, I didn't realize Michael bears any resemblance to Steve Jobs, but this certainly proves me wrong - https://twitter.com/Golem_13/status/530415177968390144/photo/1


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> Even with the Weinstein machine behind him I feel like it will be very difficult for his performance to get significant award traction.
> 
> I could be completely wrong and it's not that I don't think the performance won't be great but I can't recall the last time a Shakespeare role was nominated for an Oscar or made any significant splash in the pop culture.... and it's not like there haven't been good Shakespeare performances in the last few years. Kenneth Branagh got an Oscar nod for Henry V but he's Kenneth Branagh, defender of all thing Shakespeare, the nomination felt more like a brand reinforcement... actually most Oscar noms and wins feel like brand reinforcement of some sort.
> 
> In order for it to get ahead in the awards race it has to break expectations in some way and it's very difficult to do that with Shakespeare, especially these days.
> 
> Macbeth also seems to be too much in Fassbender's wheel house (European, dark character, brooding, violence etc.) to be much of a surprise... *now if it was Matthew McConaughey doing the role he'd probably have no problem getting award attention and not only because it's the McConassance..*.. Lol, can you imagine.



McConaughey playing anything apart from romcoms would be surprising so he has a huge advantage there. Now that everyone thinks he's fallen into a kettle of talent they're always pleasantly surprised about his roles.
Sorry I'm not a big Matt McCon fan. He's just another proof what's wrong with the Oscars.

*ETA:* Maybe Marion doing Shakespeare could give her the surprise factor they need for a nomination. Though she's European she's not British but French and therefore probably struggling a bit more with the whole language thing (God help me, I already had problems with Bill in German). If she's delivering a stunning performance in this she might get a nomination.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> All I can hear now is Matthew McConaughey doing Macbeth...lol.
> 
> "Alright, alright, alright, alright. Let not light see my black and deep desires."


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Gosh, I didn't realize Michael bears any resemblance to Steve Jobs, but this certainly proves me wrong - https://twitter.com/Golem_13/status/530415177968390144/photo/1



God, that's awesome! My problem with him in this movie is not his appearance, is more because his schedule is busy as hell. He can do anything. And I'm not worried with the film itself because it has good people involved in. It can be bad, of course, but I have hopes it will be awesome. Better than Jobs (2013) it will definitely be LoL


----------



## jlactofree

BagBerry13 said:


> McConaughey playing anything apart from romcoms would be surprising so he has a huge advantage there. Now that everyone thinks he's fallen into a kettle of talent they're always pleasantly surprised about his roles.
> Sorry I'm not a big Matt McCon fan. He's just another proof what's wrong with the Oscars.
> 
> *ETA:* Maybe Marion doing Shakespeare could give her the surprise factor they need for a nomination. Though she's European she's not British but French and therefore probably struggling a bit more with the whole language thing (God help me, I already had problems with Bill in German). If she's delivering a stunning performance in this she might get a nomination.




I have to defend Matthew McConaughey.  It's ok if your not a fan,  I saw Mud-great performance; Killer Joe-sadistic & crazy-great performance. Dallas Buyers Club-great performance.  Last night, Intersteller-incredible performance.  All of his performances lately have been completely different, not forced and genuine. 
I don't know if him getting married and having children elevated him to a different level or if he could always act but would only receive Rom Com scripts.

As for Michael considering the Jobs role,  I have several concerns:

Two major incredible actors passed on it.  Who else passed on it that we don't know about? We all know that Leo & Christian can pull this off easily. Fincher passed,  Sorkin praised Christian so much so in that video you'd think he was his BF.
Don't we know everything about Jobs at this point? When the Social Network came out, we knew nothing about Mark Zuckerberg.  The interest level was very high, Facebook was new.
Michael's accent always seems to appear slighty in all  the movies I've seen except for 12 years which I felt his performance was forced. ( just my opinion). 
I think his most convincing and best performance was Hunger.
So I think he should pass on this role.


----------



## Hackensack

> Two major incredible actors passed on it.



True, but I think that the only unusual thing about this was that it was so public--largely due to Aaron Sorkin's big mouth.  I suspect that Leo, Bale, Brad Pitt, and a few others initially get all the high profile scripts.  They can't do all of them, so they pass on them.  It doesn't mean something is wrong with the scripts.  (And articles about which actors passed on career-making parts are posted all the time--I can't find any at the moment, but they're around!)  Bale seems to have been the only one who was really in serious talks about it; Leo was mentioned, but apparently it didn't get that far, and some of the reports on this story suggest that he wasn't really seriously in the mix.  Danny Boyle, of course, took over from Fincher, but directing gigs also get changed around as well.
I hope MF has the time to do it between the end of LBO and X-Men.  He'll have to prep for it quite a bit, but I think he'll be able to pull it off very well if he does.  It's a significant comment on his standing at the moment that they go to him after Leo and Bale.


----------



## bhb2014

I love Matthew, specially after one interview he gave saying that he started reading critics to see things he could develop in his performances and thet helped him a lot because these were things he thought about himself too. And since then he's been doing amazing roles. I think he's great  But not for Macbeth...but he can do that someday and be stunning and I'll keep my mouth shut LoL

About Bale and Leo passing the role, we don't know why they did it for sure but it doesn't mean that the script is bad. Like I said before, Michael can totally do it but I don't know if he has the time to. It's a role that demands A LOT of preparation and it seems that Sony plans to release it in the end of 2015. In the first case, he will finish TLBO in the end of November I think so he would have too little time to prepare for it. In the last case, I think that Michael has Slow West and Macbeth to promote in the end of 2015 and if everything goes as planned with Macbeth, he will definitely go for Oscar's race. I don't know if Weinstein and Sony wanna fight for the same spot with the same actor. Unless Jobs comes out only in 2016, then it would be fine.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> Michael's accent always seems to appear slighty in all  the movies I've seen except for 12 years which I felt his performance was forced. ( just my opinion).
> I think his most convincing and best performance was Hunger.So I think he should pass on this role.


Hunger is my McQueen's favourite one,maybe Michael's favourite performance among his collaborations with Steve. Epps could have been easily a caricature,considering the script,while in my opinion he succeds in conveying an emotional complexity throughout a very physical performance. But I understand why this contrast between moments of in which he seems to throw his body completely into it and moments of surreal stillness could be perceived as forced. I've really liked McConaughey's work in the last few years,but I've  still some doubts about his range.




bhb2014 said:


> About Bale and Leo passing the role, we don't know why they did it for sure but it doesn't mean that the script is bad. Like I said before, Michael can totally do it but I don't know if he has the time to. It's a role that demands A LOT of preparation and it seems that Sony plans to release it in the end of 2015. In the first case, he will finish TLBO in the end of November I think so he would have too little time to prepare for it. In the last case, I think that Michael has Slow West and Macbeth to promote in the end of 2015 and if everything goes as planned with Macbeth, he will definitely go for Oscar's race. I don't know if Weinstein and Sony wanna fight for the same spot with the same actor. Unless Jobs comes out only in 2016, then it would be fine.


I think it will come out in 2016,but yes,it seems that he has too little time to prepare for it. I've read that Jeff Snider of The Wrap  had been hearing rumors that Jobs' wife had been calling actors asking them to pass on the movie..:wondering I don't know if it's true. Sorkin said that Jobs asked for his help to write his commencement address at Stanford,I suppose their relationship was good.


----------



## bhb2014

*


Morgane said:



			Hunger is my McQueen's favourite one,maybe Michael's favourite performance among his collaborations with Steve. Epps could have been easily a caricature,considering the script,while in my opinion he succeds in conveying an emotional complexity throughout a very physical performance. But I understand why this contrast between moments of in which he seems to throw his body completely into it and moments of surreal stillness could be perceived as forced. I've really liked McConaughey's work in the last few years,but I've  still some doubts about his range.
		
Click to expand...

*


Morgane said:


> I love Michael in all films he did with McQueen. ALL. He was amazing in Hunger, Shame and 12 Years A Slave. I wanted to kill him on that scene in which he spanks Nyongo's character and her soap falls of her hand. It was the first time I ever cried on a theatre LoL
> 
> *I think it will come out in 2016,but yes,it seems that he has too little time to prepare for it. I've read that Jeff Snider of The Wrap  had been hearing rumors that Jobs' wife had been calling actors asking them to pass on the movie..:wondering I don't know if it's true. Sorkin said that Jobs asked for his help to write his commencement address at Stanford,I suppose their relationship was good.*




Really? It seems these are just rumours...but I don't know. Let's wait and see.


----------



## bhb2014

According to THR, Michael and J-Law will have their characters' romance focused on the next X-Men. Promissing!

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/jennifer-lawrences-next-moves-david-748374?utm_source=twitter


----------



## FassbenderLover

Nice, rare pic of Michael 
https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MD...news/dunedin/323480/touch-hollywood-maniototo


----------



## mchris55

I'm not really sure about the Magneto/Mystique thing. The bromance/love affair has always been between Charles and Erik. You could cut the tension between the two with a knife in that scene on the plane in DOFP.


----------



## bhb2014

Thanks for the pic! When is TLBO wrapping up? The end of this month?

I thought the next film would focus on more action and the battle with Apocalypse. I agree with you that the scenes between Michael and James are quite good and they have an amazing chemistry together but let's see what they will do with Magneto/Mistique. Maybe it will be something nice


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks for the pic! When is TLBO wrapping up? The end of this month?
> 
> I thought the next film would focus on more action and the battle with Apocalypse. I agree with you that the scenes between Michael and James are quite good and they have an amazing chemistry together but let's see what they will do with Magneto/Mistique. Maybe it will be something nice [/QUOTE
> 
> Few more weeks to go maybe
> As for Magneto/Mystique pairing, I don't know about that. I prefer the Charles/Magneto dynamic, cant beat that chemistry. IF they are gonna focus on Mystique and Magneto I hope not too much. Still wanna see Charles and Magneto plus Apocalypse. Maybe its because Jennifer and Nicholas broke up they decided to change course, who knows. But who cares, let them be uncomfortable lol


----------



## mchris55

We shall see. Unfortunately, it's 18 MONTHS away!!:cry:


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic! When is TLBO wrapping up? The end of this month?
> 
> I thought the next film would focus on more action and the battle with Apocalypse. I agree with you that the scenes between Michael and James are quite good and they have an amazing chemistry together but let's see what they will do with Magneto/Mistique. Maybe it will be something nice [/QUOTE
> 
> Few more weeks to go maybe
> As for Magneto/Mystique pairing, I don't know about that. I prefer the Charles/Magneto dynamic, cant beat that chemistry. IF they are gonna focus on Mystique and Magneto I hope not too much. Still wanna see Charles and Magneto plus Apocalypse. Maybe its because Jennifer and Nicholas broke up they decided to change course, who knows. But who cares, let them be uncomfortable lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huum thanks! It probably wraps in November. I hope Michael attends BIFA in December. Do you think he'll go?
> 
> I think they might give to Magneto/Mystique the same focus they gave on the first X-Men. Not something exaggerated but nice. His tension with Charles will probably be there too, we can be sure of that
Click to expand...


----------



## Reborn

FassbenderLover said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pic! When is TLBO wrapping up? The end of this month?
> 
> I thought the next film would focus on more action and the battle with Apocalypse. I agree with you that the scenes between Michael and James are quite good and they have an amazing chemistry together but let's see what they will do with Magneto/Mistique. Maybe it will be something nice [/QUOTE
> 
> Few more weeks to go maybe
> As for Magneto/Mystique pairing, I don't know about that. I prefer the Charles/Magneto dynamic, cant beat that chemistry. IF they are gonna focus on Mystique and Magneto I hope not too much. Still wanna see Charles and Magneto plus Apocalypse. Maybe its because Jennifer and Nicholas broke up they decided to change course, who knows. But who cares, let them be uncomfortable lol
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same actually. The breakup with Nick Hoult, has caused a change in direction of the characters who will be romantically linked.
> It was definitely reported earlier that the focus was on Mystique and Beast. She has probably said she doesn't want to work with Nick on romantic scenes.
> 
> http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-mystique-jennifer-lawrence/
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/film/news/x...re-on-jennifer-lawrences-mystique-1201321385/
> 
> It probably was not the amicable split they have made out it was, I heard (rumored) that he broke it off and she tried to briefly win him back.
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> FassbenderLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same actually. The breakup with Nick Hoult, has caused a change in direction of the characters who will be romantically linked.
> It was definitely reported earlier that the focus was on Mystique and Beast. She has probably said she doesn't want to work with Nick on romantic scenes.
> 
> http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-mystique-jennifer-lawrence/
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/film/news/x...re-on-jennifer-lawrences-mystique-1201321385/
> 
> It probably was not the amicable split they have made out it was, I heard (rumored) that he broke it off and she tried to briefly win him back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's a possibility. But I agree with this new focus on Erik and Raven instead of Raven and the Beast just because J-Law and Hoult were dating. I mean, their characters had something in the first movie but with Magneto was much more intense.
Click to expand...


----------



## gemini582

He's in Melbourne (with some bad hair). Looks like he's doing ADR.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gemini582 said:


> He's in Melbourne (with some bad hair). Looks like he's doing ADR.


 Shaggy hair, messy hair don't care lol. He's looking good as always no matter what he wears


----------



## miss clare

According to the guy in the first pic, Michael "was incredibly on the level, we were just chatting about rubbish on the couch like old buddies."

http://instagram.com/p/vff5sohFyz/


----------



## bhb2014

Is this a music studio??? He was there to record something or was he just hanging out? He could release a song because I LOVED his songs in Frank LoL 

About the messy hair...OMG, so cute! Like him at the Comic Con last year. Look how big are his arms LoL


----------



## mchris55

It seems like everyone had "messy hair, I don't care" in the pics. Very cute, thanks.


----------



## Hackensack

Re: all the "messy hair" posts--love them!  Shows him to be the nice, normal, on-the-level guy that I think he seems to be.  (Well, on the level except for his acting ability, which is somewhere in the stratosphere.)


----------



## bhb2014

Michael seems to be a very nice guy. He's always smilling and having fun, it must be really good to be next to someone like him.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Really? I'll watch it then! Thanks for the tip. I really liked this film though...what kind of details you say?


There isn't anything extremely significant,but the characters are given much more time to create the whole picture and the editing feels less interfering.


I would like to see more about Quicksilver and Magneto's relationship.  I'm sure that  they want to capitalize on JLaw because this is probably her last X-men movie,but more Magneto,yes,more Mystique..hmm,no.




gemini582 said:


> He's in Melbourne (with some bad hair). Looks like he's doing ADR.




His hair!!It's like he had his head on a pillow.  
Michael is a very amiable person,no doubt about it. I've seen the comments of a guy who was with him at that Ron Haslam School event and he was having another   mancrush on Michael! He can't help it if people love him.


----------



## bhb2014

Thanks about the info! I'll buy soon the DVD of The Counselor 

I'd love to see more about Magneto and Quicksilver. It would be awesome! I read today that they're looking for actors to play Jean Grey and Cyclope too.

Do you guys know why Michael was in a record studio? Is he like narrating TLBO? Or he was just hanging out there for fun?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael spotted today. And I believe he was doing some voice over work at the studio
https://twitter.com/LizMarijic/status/535001292037316608/photo/1


----------



## FassbenderLover

Potential casting for upcoming X men movie
http://hsrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=A2KK_C6C1WxUS2QB5jCbvZx4;_ylu=X3oDMTNudHE4bjIzBGJwb3MDMQRjY29kZQNnYQRjcG9zAzEzBGN0AzEEZwMxNzBlYjk3ZC1kOTZiLTMwM2MtOThjNy03OTYwNjUzN2IyNDYEaW50bAN1cwRwa2d0AzQEcG9zAzEEc2VjA3RkLXN0cm0Ec2xrA3RpdGxlBHRlc3QDNzAz/RV=1/RE=1417628290/RH=aHNyZC55YWhvby5jb20-/RO=2/RU=aHR0cDovL2FwLmlnbi5jb20veC1tZW4tYXBvY2FseXBzZS84NDI1NS9uZXdzL2hlcmVzLXdoby1taWdodC1iZS1wbGF5aW5nLWplYW4tZ3JleS1jeWNsb3BzLWluLXg-/RS=%5EADAytTRVhaAeus4SBOCHjLVTOrshZ8-


----------



## bhb2014

Thanks for the pic! 

Yeah, I think he was dubbing for TLBO. Maybe he's the narrator 

Oooh I love Cyclope! I hope they choose a nice actor to play him! I liked the options for Grey too.


----------



## bhb2014

Bad news: Sony is not producing Jobs film anymore. It seems that Universal will do it.

http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/sony-p...-movie-turnaround-universal-now-eying-project


----------



## mchris55

This Jobs project is really sounding very messy with all of the desertions. I wouldn't be surprised if he is not a part of it.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> This Jobs project is really sounding very messy with all of the desertions. I wouldn't be surprised if he is not a part of it.



Yeah, too messy indeed! Why did Sony drop it? Too weird...I like Boyle (except for The Beach LoL) and Sorkin and I understand problems with casting but now this with Sony dropping it is strange. I think Michael would kill it as Jobs but I don't think he should do this. But it's up to him to decide it


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael with a fan
https://twitter.com/TrueBlueGrl/status/535656645368356865/photo/1


----------



## bhb2014

Awesome pic!!! More from https://www.facebook.com/MichaelFassbenderOnline


----------



## FassbenderLover

Love those pics of Michael. Now for some more
https://twitter.com/LizMarijic/status/537032306720927744/photo/1
https://twitter.com/LizMarijic/status/537038615570702336/photo/1
https://twitter.com/LizMarijic/status/537038052896432129/photo/1


----------



## Morgane

How cute is this pic?
"My son Jacob gave him a hand drawn picture of Magneto, #*MichaelFassbender* loved it and gave him a high 5. Lovely man"
"#*MichaelFassbender* and I after he completed shooting #*TheLightBetweenOceans* in Stanley Tasmania. What a lovely guy!! 
*Elizabeth Marijic*&#8207;@*LizMarijic* 4 h4 ore fa 
"@*MFOnline* He said he's looking forward to shooting Asassins Creed next year, he was so friendly to us, top bloke!!


----------



## Morgane

How nice are these others?

*Elizabeth Marijic*@LizMarijic                 ·          4 h     4 ore fa 
#*MichaelFassbender* and I after he completed shooting #*TheLightBetweenOceans* in Stanley Tasmania. What a lovely guy!!

 "#*MichaelFassbender* and I!!! He was so accommodating and just lovely! Good on ya Fassy xxx "


"*David Parry*&#8207;@*david_parr0* 5 h5 ore fa 
Me and #*MichaelFassbender*.. He is the nicest guy. I'm so happy"

 Further proof,as if it were needed,of how sweet he is.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Love those pics of Michael. Now for some more
> https://twitter.com/LizMarijic/status/537032306720927744/photo/1
> https://twitter.com/LizMarijic/status/537038615570702336/photo/1
> https://twitter.com/LizMarijic/status/537038052896432129/photo/1


 

Sorry,I didn't see these!


Regarding that Jobs film: http://variety.com/2014/film/news/steve-jobs-movie-picked-up-by-universal-1201364178/ 


"Universal Studios has picked up the Steve Jobs movie project, less than a week after Sony put the high-profile feature into turnaround.
Producers recently set Michael Fassbender to star as the late Apple mogul after Christian Bale dropped out. Seth Rogen is also in talks to play Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak."

 I think  Michael is going to do this. Both the Hollywood Reporter and Variety say he's attached. The next year he will film X-men,this Jobs film,Assassin's Creed,maybe Prometheus.. He must promote Macbeth,TAU,TLBO and Slow West.. and we still don't know anything about  the next two McQueen's projects! Well..


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, lovely pics! I love his glasses with red lens!  And he's always nice and humble with everyone, that's why I love him so much too. Thanks!

So it seems that next year he'll shoot X-Men, Assassin's Creed, Prometheus AND Jobs. Dude, he's crazy! I mean, he always does challenging roles but these four are not only challenging but also will take a looooooong time to prepare and shoot. And he has TONS of movies to promote too: Macbeth, Slow West, Trespass Against Us and TLBO (I don't know if the last two will be released next year though). He's doing too much stuff, I'm getting worried that he's not resting the way he should. I know it's hard to say "No" to big projects but he must think in himself too. But maybe he's a mutant and we don't know it LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> But maybe he's a mutant and we don't know it LoL


 
Maybe!!


----------



## bhb2014

Another picture from our mutant man LoL I don't like the mustache but it's Michael, he looks awesom anyway


----------



## berrydiva

He kind of looks like Bryan Cranston with that mustache.


----------



## mchris55

Very nice pics, thanks everyone.

This article addresses some of the issues with the Jobs' film and Sony.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...orkin-boyle-and-rudins-troubled-jobs-20141121


----------



## bhb2014

Yes, he does look like Cranston a little bit! LoL

Thanks for the article! In a nutshell: it's all about money. But with Michael's name in it and Sorking writing after The Social Network and Moneyball, I'm sure this film will be amazing. Although I have no problems with Ashton Kutcher, his Jobs was really bad. An unknown director and a terrible script. This time it will be BIG.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Very nice pics, thanks everyone.
> 
> This article addresses some of the issues with the Jobs' film and Sony.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...orkin-boyle-and-rudins-troubled-jobs-20141121


 
I hope he's very careful about this project. I don't think the physical resemblance is a great problem and Micheal is a wonderful actor,but I've many doubts about the American accent. It's very risky for a film with so many dialogue-heavy scenes.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I hope he's very careful about this project. I don't think the physical resemblance is a great problem and Micheal is a wonderful actor,but I've many doubts about the American accent. It's very risky for a film with so many dialogue-heavy scenes.



I don't think physical resemblance will be a problem neither. When it comes to accent, I think he wouldn't say "Yes" if he knew he couldn't do it. But he's still negotiating, he hasn't accepted the role yet. If he does, we can be sure he'll find a way to work his accent and it will be perfect


----------



## bhb2014

Guess who is in talks to join Jobs: Natalie Portman! Second time she would play with Michael =) Third, if she hadn't left Macbeth.

http://deadline.com/2014/11/natalie-portman-in-talks-to-join-jobs-1201297998/


----------



## mchris55

Wow, Portman is interesting and that happened really fast.

Maybe it was fortuitous that Sony dropped out, considering their budget restrictions and now, the hacking scandal. Sony Pictures needs to get their act together.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think physical resemblance will be a problem neither. When it comes to accent, I think he wouldn't say "Yes" if he knew he couldn't do it. But he's still negotiating, he hasn't accepted the role yet. If he does, we can be sure he'll find a way to work his accent and it will be perfect


 Yes,I think he will accept only if he's sure he can work well.




bhb2014 said:


> Guess who is in talks to join Jobs: Natalie Portman! Second time she would play with Michael =) Third, if she hadn't left Macbeth.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2014/11/natalie-portman-in-talks-to-join-jobs-1201297998/




Natalie Portman REALLY wants to work with Michael! I think they chose Marion instead of her,because she would have been very happy to be Lady Macbeth!
However I prefer Jessica Chastain. Someone made her name too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,I think he will accept only if he's sure he can work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie Portman REALLY wants to work with Michael! I think they chose Marion instead of her,because she would have been very happy to be Lady Macbeth!
> However I prefer Jessica Chastain. Someone made her name too.





hahahhaha I really wanna see them in that Malick's film that we've been waiting for almost two years LoL The cast is stunning!!! I don't know about Macbeth though. I think the real reason was never explained but some websites say that it was because of her directorial debut, so it would be hard for her to do Lady Macbeth. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/21/marion-cotillard-macbeth_n_3789610.html


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is so...Michael


----------



## FassbenderLover

I love these pics of him. It's the most I've seen of him while filming


----------



## mchris55

Hahahaha, he's such a clown. &#128513;


----------



## bhb2014

He's so freaking cute!!! I found an old picture but I don't know where it is. it looks like a tourist place though...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> He's so freaking cute!!! I found an old picture but I don't know where it is. it looks like a tourist place though...


 I think it's London. They were a cute couple.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think it's London. They were a cute couple.



Couple??? Isn't she a fan or friend?


----------



## Morgane

I like this pic too. It seems to reflect his personality.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Couple??? Isn't she a fan or friend?


 She's Nicole Beharie.


----------



## jlactofree

The first picture is Michael and Nicole at Broadway Market.  August 2011.  The second picture was at London Fields also the same summer.  She was his girlfriend at the time for possibly a year.


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, I didn't recognize her LoL They were indeed a nice couple


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> I like this pic too. It seems to reflect his personality.


 Wow look at him. Ok this is now one of my favourite pics of him


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow look at him. Ok this is now one of my favourite pics of him



I loved this pic too! He's so simple isn't he? He likes to party and chillin' programs


----------



## bhb2014

I found these pics online and I HAD to post them LoL I wonder what is he listening to...


----------



## bhb2014

Oh no, I uploaded the same I had uploaded before loL this is new one I wanted to share =)


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oh no, I uploaded the same I had uploaded before loL this is new one I wanted to share =)




Nice pics! Michael was a very cute kid.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Nice pics! Michael was a very cute kid.



OMG, I love these two pics! The first one, his smile...so cute! he must have been a quite friendly kid and funny to be around! Josh Horowitz mentioned in one interview that his nickname was Fattbender as a kid but he doesn't seem fat in those pics. Was he indeed fat?


----------



## Morgane

I don't know why,but I like these pics


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-biopic-says-superstar-chef-Pierre-White.html


It's the Daily Mail.. but Michael playing a chef would be interesting.. considering his family background too. I just have some doubts about another collaboration with Ridley Scott.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, I love these two pics! The first one, his smile...so cute! he must have been a quite friendly kid and funny to be around! Josh Horowitz mentioned in one interview that his nickname was Fattbender as a kid but he doesn't seem fat in those pics. Was he indeed fat?


Probably when he was 12\13 yo?I don't know..
In these pics he's very young


----------



## bhb2014

What are those pics of Michael??? LoL He looked thin in his youth too so maybe he was fat as a teen, I don't know...

I liked this film! It would be awesome to see him as a chef although there have been two movies already about it. Chef, released this year, and next year Bradley Cooper will be in another one called Adam Jones. I love Ridley Scott, specially his films that aren't action/fiction blockbusters such as Thelma and Louise, A Good Year and The Counselor. I'd love to see him directing a dramedy


----------



## libeth

Michael on the set in Tasmania and giving some shark realness in Sydney


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, thanks for the pics!!!!!!!! I thought shooting was already finished in Tasmania but I think his schedule is almost done! His body looks amaaaazing! 

Ok, now I think he's dating Vikander. He was seen with her in Sydney on the beach, having dinner alone...anyway, let's see if this will work out.


----------



## mchris55

I would need to see more to believe that. You could replace Vikander with an attractive man in any of the pics or sightings and no one would think twice. I'm not saying it couldn't happen, because they are two attractive people, I'm just saying that it doesn't have to be the case.

For the record, I don't believe the Naomi rumor. The original article for that just seemed more like a Campbell press release. And I just don't see Naomi, who last dated a billionaire, getting that excited for one date with an actor who is not really known internationally. Michael is not Pitt or Clooney. Naomi dated DeNiro for goodness sakes.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I would need to see more to believe that. You could replace Vikander with an attractive man in any of the pics or sightings and no one would think twice. I'm not saying it couldn't happen, because they are two attractive people, I'm just saying that it doesn't have to be the case.
> 
> For the record, I don't believe the Naomi rumor. The original article for that just seemed more like a Campbell press release. And I just don't see Naomi, who last dated a billionaire, getting that excited for one date with an actor who is not really known internationally. Michael is not Pitt or Clooney. Naomi dated DeNiro for goodness sakes.



Yeah, I overreacted Lol it's because he has already dated a few co-stars and he was already seen having a private dinner with her so...but more pictures surfaced and they were in a group. But The Daile Mail suggested something going on between them LoL I wouldn't doubt but we need to see holding hands or kissing to know for sure =)

About Naomi, I totally believe they had something!  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndi-Light-Oceans-wife-Alicia-Vikander-26.html

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/30...n-of-waves-with-a-mystery-brunette-in-sydney/


----------



## mollie12

Don't know if he's dating Vikander, but I do know they both finished filming last week, on the 24th.  His makeup artist posted that on Instagram, and a minor trade paper confirmed it.

They could just be friends taking the opportunity to enjoy Australia now that they're free, but his track record makes that iffy.


----------



## jlactofree

mollie12 said:


> Don't know if he's dating Vikander, but I do know they both finished filming last week, on the 24th.  His makeup artist posted that on Instagram, and a minor trade paper confirmed it.
> 
> They could just be friends taking the opportunity to enjoy Australia now that they're free, but his track record makes that iffy.



Is she known to date costars? I know nothing about her.  As for Michael if he is dating her, it will begin to look bad if he is consistently dating his costars. We know of two already.  Also, how long will it last?


----------



## BagBerry13

jlactofree said:


> Is she known to date costars? I know nothing about her.  As for Michael if he is dating her, it will begin to look bad if he is consistently dating his costars. We know of two already.  Also, how long will it last?



How else is he supposed to meet women? The guy is constantly working. I wish I had young male co-workers but no, it's old beer bellied dudes.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Don't know if he's dating Vikander, but I do know they both finished filming last week, on the 24th.  His makeup artist posted that on Instagram, and a minor trade paper confirmed it.
> 
> They could just be friends taking the opportunity to enjoy Australia now that they're free, but his track record makes that iffy.



Oh, I didn't know they finished filming already. So now he can finally rest a little bit after three movies in 2014! I mean, rest for a few months cause he has tons of projects to 2015 =)


----------



## mchris55

Oddly enough, Vikander is known to be quite the workaholic as well. Take a look at her imdb page, she could have five or six films out next year.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, she has a lot of projects indeed! Lol but it's happening to her, she should do this  Besides, she's quite talented, she deserves it!


----------



## Underoos!

I find it odd that Michael is still clean shaven if the movie wrapped on the 24th.  When he's not working, he usually always has some kind of facial hair!  

The beach pictures look as if Michael took his kid sister with him and she's just thrilled to be there!   I would think going to the beach would be fun but Alicia looks as if she would rather be someplace else.

Since they were with a large group, I wonder if this was part of the film's wrap party?


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> I would need to see more to believe that. You could replace Vikander with an attractive man in any of the pics or sightings and no one would think twice. I'm not saying it couldn't happen, because they are two attractive people, I'm just saying that it doesn't have to be the case.
> 
> For the record, I don't believe the Naomi rumor. The original article for that just seemed more like a Campbell press release. And I just don't see Naomi, who last dated a billionaire, getting that excited for one date with an actor who is not really known internationally. Michael is not Pitt or Clooney. Naomi dated DeNiro for goodness sakes.


 
These pics don't say much and they are with other people. It could be that they are just enjoying some free time before leaving,but it's very possible that there's something going on.. I don't see so many opportunities for him to know people. Michael is a  private person and Bondi beach is very popular (there are always paps),maybe they were just being careful. Even if there's something between them,I don't it will last because his schedule is crazy (promotion,X-Men,AC,Prometheus,that Jobs movie if he'll accept,a possible collaboration with McQueen) and she's busy too.
But I prefer seeing him with a good actress like Alicia and not with some social climber.. They should attend the BIFAs this week ,let's see if there will be other news..


That article seemed a  Campbell press release for her program,I agree.During her ice bucket challenge she basically hinted at the rumour But I can see her getting excited for him,and this could explain that gossip.I'm  speaking about physical attraction and not in terms of potential bf. Naomi's glamorous and expensive lifestyle is not veru compatible with  Michael.


----------



## Morgane

From a Cotillard's interview with Indiewire:http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...es-the-immigrant-macbeth-more-20141201?page=2 
"*I love the idea of you and Michael Fassbender working opposite each other in such a classic story. What was that like?
*Michael is one of the most creative actors I've ever worked with. Every day, you never know what is going to happen, or what idea he's going to find. I've worked with people who wanted to be creative every day: it was like a goal to arrive with something very special. Sometimes it's just disturbing, because special is good when it's needed. But when it's not needed it's confusing, and you go away from the authenticity by a strong desire to be unique and singular. Michael Fassbender is just a creative force, he finds authenticity in singularity with what he brings, and it's always authentic. He doesn't try to be creative and different for the sake of it. He is carried by his work, everything he does is very special because it serves the story and his character, and he's not taking the character to serve himself with creative wannabe processes. "


I can't wait to see it! I'm glad she received the best actress award from the NYFCC Yesterday (The Immigrant,TDON). Maybe she'll have some chance for a nomination..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> From a Cotillard's interview with Indiewire:http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...es-the-immigrant-macbeth-more-20141201?page=2
> "*I love the idea of you and Michael Fassbender working opposite each other in such a classic story. What was that like?
> *Michael is one of the most creative actors I've ever worked with. Every day, you never know what is going to happen, or what idea he's going to find. I've worked with people who wanted to be creative every day: it was like a goal to arrive with something very special. Sometimes it's just disturbing, because special is good when it's needed. But when it's not needed it's confusing, and you go away from the authenticity by a strong desire to be unique and singular. Michael Fassbender is just a creative force, he finds authenticity in singularity with what he brings, and it's always authentic. He doesn't try to be creative and different for the sake of it. He is carried by his work, everything he does is very special because it serves the story and his character, and he's not taking the character to serve himself with creative wannabe processes. "
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see it! I'm glad she received the best actress award from the NYFCC Yesterday (The Immigrant,TDON). Maybe she'll have some chance for a nomination..



Michael has already said great things about her so as she. This film will be HUGE! But let's be honest, they were elected the most beautiful faces of 2013 and both are considered one of the most talented actors nowadays. There's NO WAY Macbeth will be bad! 

Thanks for the news!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2820808


View attachment 2820809


View attachment 2820810


----------



## bhb2014

These two are dating LoL it probably won't last because both have tons of projects in different parts of the world but they look nice together. Let's see where this is going


----------



## Hackensack

Yes, they definitely are a couple.  His face in the last picture, staring straight at the pap, is funny.  But soon she has to rush off to film _The Danish Girl_, with Eddie Redmayne, and he is apparently going off to film _Jobs_.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, let them enjoy it while it lasts  On Sunday they'll probably attend BFI too because they're nominated but probably separated. Anyway, Michael won't be in a serious relationship while doing so many movies so we have to wait until he appears with his future wife and their ginger kids lol


----------



## Morgane

Well,there's  something going on.. looking at the pics,one could say that they are just friends,but I'm sure they know there are paps there,so..
Now we must waiting for some Hackney sightings..




bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, let them enjoy it while it lasts  On Sunday they'll probably attend BFI too because they're nominated but probably separated. Anyway, Michael won't be in a serious relationship while doing so many movies so we have to wait until he appears with his future wife and their ginger kids lol


  They have spent three months together basically isolated,I can see why they are getting close.. but I don't think  it will last. They have busy careers and he needs to slow down to build a proper relationship.


----------



## mchris55

It all seems a bit contrived to me, but that is clearly what they want people to think so I'll play along. These things can be entertaining at times and it also means that the man who literally disappears for months may be making more pap appearances which is not a bad thing.

If he is going to have his picture taken more frequently, can he get a permanent stylist, as well?


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> Well,there's  something going on.. looking at the pics,one could say that they are just friends,but I'm sure they know there are paps there,so..
> Now we must waiting for some Hackney sightings..
> 
> 
> 
> They have spent three months together basically isolated,I can see why they are getting close.. but I don't think  it will last. They have busy careers and he needs to slow down to build a proper relationship.




Your correct about the pics.  Doesn't appear to be anything.  I personally do not see any chemistry.
I also noticed that in the beach pics ( before possible pap knowledge) she doesn't smile or appears engaged.
In the restaurant pics, even if you think the paps are watching wouldn't you stay off your phone and engage in conversation?  Other than that she seems to nice.
I would prefer anyone other than MG!
My main concern for Michael is his reputation in the industry.  I don't want him to be known as the " male Julia Roberts" If this is indeed a relationship developing, this would be his third known costar relationship.  That can't possibly look good.  Even though we are fans, an would love to be in his presence;  how many actresses may avoid working with him due to a known reputation?


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> It all seems a bit contrived to me, but that is clearly what they want people to think so I'll play along. These things can be entertaining at times and it also means that the man who literally disappears for months may be making more pap appearances which is not a bad thing.
> 
> If he is going to have his picture taken more frequently, can he get a permanent stylist, as well?




I think it seems a bit contrived because they are aware that there are paps.. Actually if you look at the pics they could easily  be only friends (it's possible too) and I'm sure he doeasn't want to create excessive speculation. In fact every article  speaks about two costars that are spending some free time together while filming. I've seen the same thing with Zoe Kravitz when they were papped at the Toronto Film Festival or at the X-men and  Jane Eyre premieres,because he knew that there were photographers and he acted consequently. On the other hand,in other circumstances he had no problem holding hands  with her,for example.He was even more spontaneous in his pre-fame period when he was dating Leasi Andrews or Maiko Spencer.
If I remember well,when he was seen for the first time with Nicole Beharie (and he was aware of being photographed),they have been together for some time,so probably he was more sure about their relationship.


He must cut his hair.. that's the only thing I want to see I've always liked his casual style (with the exception of his horrible camo shorts) and I think he looks better simply  wearing jeans and t-shirts.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> Even though we are fans, an would love to be in his presence;  how many actresses may avoid working with him due to a known reputation?


 

I disagree. Zoe,Nicole  were all  adult persons involved in a consesual relationship..  it's not him taking advantage of someone he's working with.. If he showed interest in them,they showed interest in him,evidently.. Not because I'm a fan,but it's possible to tell how he's respectful of people working with him even from the way he speaks about his acting process. These are two interviews about Shame and Fish Tank which are very indicative: http://www.vulture.com/2011/11/michael-fassbender-on-simulating-sex-in-a-dangerous-method.html
http://www.slantmagazine.com/features/article/interview-michael-fassbender
I've also read the account of one of the two women who filmed the famous threesome scene in Shame. Even if I had no doubt,it was great to see how professional Michael and Steve were on set. Those scenes could have been very difficult and Michael,Steve made every effort to make them feel comfortable. I've seen nothing but praise from his female costars,so honestly I don't see the problem.


----------



## jlactofree

We know he's not taking advantage of anyone. He started a romance with Zoe during filming XMen and Nicole was during the promotion of Shame.  I agree that he gets praise from co stars who work with him.
I'm just saying it can be perceived as such within the industry.  Also, when the past relationships were reported in the media, it was frequently stated as " met on the set" or "previous costar".  This is just my opinion of course.


----------



## bhb2014

Although I think Michael and Alicia are dating, these pics don't proove anything, it's true. They're not holding hands, smilling at each other or anything that suggests that. For now, they're just good friends. Besides, we all know this won't last anyway lol

When it comes to dating co-stars, I don't think this is bad for film. It happens, it's normal. Michael is extremely talented and he always gives amazing performances so people won't look at him in a negative way because he's dated a few co-stars. He's talented, hot, charming and nice to hang out with, even if I was his co-star I'd date him


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> We know he's not taking advantage of anyone. He started a romance with Zoe during filming XMen and Nicole was during the promotion of Shame.  I agree that he gets praise from co stars who work with him.
> I'm just saying it can be perceived as such within the industry.  Also, when the past relationships were reported in the media, it was frequently stated as " met on the set" or "previous costar".  This is just my opinion of course.


 
Of course we know he's not taking advantage of anyone.. I was just emphasizing the concept to point out that it takes two persons to be in a relationship. It's not like "OMG I will work with Michael Fassbender,I will end up in a relationship with him!" .The premise is a mutual interest  and,honestly,I don't see any  problem if people  are professional about their  craft. I think that is the only thing which matters to the industry.  Starting a relationship while filming is not unusual  for actors. They spend much time together, it could happen. The only thing that could be possibly problematic is the promotion, IF there's something going on and their relationship becomes public. That could be a bit awkward,but now it's just speculation.


----------



## mchris55

Agreed, I don't believe he would get a bad reputation from dating co-stars, some women may be even more inclined to work with him (like a certain Prometheus actress who made her intentions public, in jest, but, it did make you think).

As for his wardrobe, I can deal with the camo shorts that he wears Everywhere, if I can set a match to the hideous neon yellow shorts he has. &#128516;

The man needs serious help.&#128512;

BIFA's this week, thanks for the reminder. If he goes, we may have things to talk about, lol!


----------



## jlactofree

mchris55 said:


> Agreed, I don't believe he would get a bad reputation from dating co-stars, some women may be even more inclined to work with him (like a certain Prometheus actress who made her intentions public, in jest, but, it did make you think).
> 
> As for his wardrobe, I can deal with the camo shorts that he wears Everywhere, if I can set a match to the hideous neon yellow shorts he has. &#128516;
> 
> The man needs serious help.&#128512;
> 
> BIFA's this week, thanks for the reminder. If he goes, we may have things to talk about, lol!




LOL.  Charlize.  Shakes head.


----------



## miss clare

They look more natural in these pics. She's smiling and laughing. But that was probably before they became aware of the paps.
http://www.laineygossip.com/Michael-Fassbender-and-Alicia-Vikanders-side-by-side-lunch-in-Sydney/32029


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, I loved the photoshoot he did with Charlize. It was the sexiest thing EVER.


----------



## mollie12

The pics these last two days have a slight whiff of PR.  Mainly because when Fassbender goes on vacation, it's typically not somewhere he'd likely to be photographed.  He's gone to Peru, Argentina, Thailand, and Biarritz to be private.  Not this time. 

I seriously wonder if they might walk the red carpet together at the BIFAs.


----------



## mchris55

It may be more than a whiff.

If he goes to the BIFA's, since I have exposed myself to be concerned with what he is wearing, I'm thinking a nice Tom Ford suit.


----------



## jlactofree

mollie12 said:


> The pics these last two days have a slight whiff of PR.  Mainly because when Fassbender goes on vacation, it's typically not somewhere he'd likely to be photographed.  He's gone to Peru, Argentina, Thailand, and Biarritz to be private.  Not this time.
> 
> I seriously wonder if they might walk the red carpet together at the BIFAs.



You are so correct about privacy.  But walking the carpet after stating "casually dating" which is very basic,
So soon?  Are you thinking they are or not dating? Is it possible her people contacted the paps because no one seems to recognize him, there were no fan paps at the beach or tweets that I'm aware of. She also have a movie coming out I believe.


----------



## gemini582

I'm another one who thinks someone's PR is responsible for this. He generally flies under the radar but he takes a date to one of the most popular beaches in the world and then gets photographed 2 days in a row. The whole thing is odd.


----------



## Hackensack

They are obviously dating.  They both obviously know the paps are there.  It's a way of announcing a relationship.  He did this with Beharie as well, in those first photos of the two of them walking through NYC.  I see nothing wrong with it, frankly; the only problem is when one person calls the paps without the other's knowledge.  These two make a nice couple, and I hope they go to BIFA together.


----------



## gemini582

I don't doubt something is going on but if you're announcing your relationship shouldn't you actually look interested in one another. This just looks like one or both of them wanted to get people speculating which I guess worked.


----------



## jlactofree

Hackensack said:


> They are obviously dating.  They both obviously know the paps are there.  It's a way of announcing a relationship.  He did this with Beharie as well, in those first photos of the two of them walking through NYC.  I see nothing wrong with it, frankly; the only problem is when one person calls the paps without the other's knowledge.  These two make a nice couple, and I hope they go to BIFA together.



I have to disagree about when Michael and Nicole were photographed. They were holding hands and his arm around her shoulder at different times. Michael was confronting the pap.  His arm was up and looking directly at the camera.  This was after promotion of their film.


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> I don't doubt something is going on but if you're announcing your relationship shouldn't you actually look interested in one another. This just looks like one or both of them wanted to get people speculating which I guess worked.



Agreed 100%


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> The pics these last two days have a slight whiff of PR.  Mainly because when Fassbender goes on vacation, it's typically not somewhere he'd likely to be photographed.  He's gone to Peru, Argentina, Thailand, and Biarritz to be private.  Not this time.
> 
> I seriously wonder if they might walk the red carpet together at the BIFAs.


 

It's   true  that he doesn't go on vacation where he'd likely to be photographed,but in my opinion he's just enjoying some days like a normal tourist after filming,taking the opportunity of being there. We know he likes to surf,maybe someone has suggested the easiest option just for a few days. Bondi Beach is one of the most touristic places there,but this is not a planned vacation. We know that they have finished filming,but every article I've read is still assuming that they are filming there (nobody doeas a proper research..),so even if someone speculates about a possible relationship,they  have perfectly concealed the thing IMO. Personally I have no doubt there's something going on..,but there's not a single pic that shows an affectionate behaviour.If they were papped kissing or holding hands I would agree with you because they were aware of  paps or simply they knew  they were staying in a place where everybody can take pics and sell to agencies. 


I don't think they'll work the red carpet together,even if I'm sure that we'll see other news sufacing.. I think that now he's allergic when it comes to make something official..  I remember to have  seen him  with gfs (Leasi,Maiko) at this type of events only in his pre-fame period.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> I have to disagree about when Michael and Nicole were photographed. They were holding hands and his arm around her shoulder at different times. Michael was confronting the pap.  His arm was up and looking directly at the camera.  This was after promotion of their film.


 
I agree with you. They had been together for quite a while  when they were papped,evidently he had no problem making the thing "official". And yes,I've always appreciated how they started dating publicly AFTER the promotion.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> I don't doubt something is going on but if you're announcing your relationship shouldn't you actually look interested in one another. This just looks like one or both of them wanted to get people speculating which I guess worked.



Agreed! If they wanted to announce something why did they act like two friends and not an actual couple? On the other hand, I think they are kinda dating. It won't last but they seem to have something. And when it comes fo BIFA, I doubt they will walk the red carpet together LoL But who knows?


----------



## bhb2014

Guess which film will screen at Sundance??? SLOW WEST! 

http://www.sundance.org/blogs/news/us-world-and-next-films-announced-for-2015-festival


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> I'm another one who thinks someone's PR is responsible for this. He generally flies under the radar but he takes a date to one of the most popular beaches in the world and then gets photographed 2 days in a row. The whole thing is odd.


 
Recently Katy Perry complained about paps' aggressive behaviour when she was staying there,so it's absolutely plausible that the first pics were taken by professional paps. The lunch pics seem  a bit amateurish. It' s possible that someone recognized him and sold the pics. I'm sure this happened when he was papped with MG while filming Slow West.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Guess which film will screen at Sundance??? SLOW WEST!
> 
> http://www.sundance.org/blogs/news/us-world-and-next-films-announced-for-2015-festival


 
Great! It's the most plausible choice for a film like this.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Guess which film will screen at Sundance??? SLOW WEST!
> 
> http://www.sundance.org/blogs/news/us-world-and-next-films-announced-for-2015-festival



Finally!!&#128522;


----------



## bhb2014

Yeeeeah! He couldn't be there for Frank but he will for Slow West! Can't wait to see him in Park City =)


----------



## mollie12

Slow West's synopsis sounds boring and unoriginal, so I hope the director has an interesting take on the material.


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> I don't doubt something is going on but if you're announcing your relationship shouldn't you actually look interested in one another. This just looks like one or both of them wanted to get people speculating which I guess worked.


IMO if they REALLY wanted to get people speculating,there would have been at least one pic with some kind of affectionate behaviour. As I've already said,in my opinion they are trying to conceal the thing using as an excuse the fact of being co-stars,etc.. and  speaking about the choice of that popular beach,well,it's not like  Fassbender is on some Brad Pitt level of fame.. I think  he doesn't take for granted  that everytime he's in some well-frequented place he'll have some paps following him.People don't even know they are not filming anymore. According to the Daily mail now they should  film in Tasmania..


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Slow West's synopsis sounds boring and unoriginal, so I hope the director has an interesting take on the material.


The synopsis doesn't say much.. Mclean won a bafta for the short  Pitch Black Heist with Michael and Liam Cunningham,but I've not seen it so I don't know.. I'm more curious about Trespass Against Us.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The synopsis doesn't say much.. Mclean won a bafta for the short  Pitch Black Heist with Michael and Liam Cunningham,but I've not seen it so I don't know.. I'm more curious about Trespass Against Us.



Pitch Black Heist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXyve6G2onw

I can't wait for TAU! But I think this one is coming only in 2016...


----------



## FassbenderLover

Thinking about this, IMO its all about publicity. Usually when Michael is on vacation he flies way under the radar and there are very very few pics of him. When was the last time there were pics of him while filming and all of a sudden BAM, pic overload (which I'm glad for wont lie). some will say they were at the spa and it was a date. Well actually they were filming there and the crew was there so it wasn't a date. As for the private dinner well don't some, if not most actors have private dinners? If I'm "casually" dating someone u best believe I would be at least showing some interest, at least smile at each other, be a bit more friendly. In the first pics they're barely engaged, she's not smiling yet in the other pic its all smiles baby. Not to mention all of a sudden Slow West is gonna be at Sundance and that Malick movie FINALLY have a title. Michael may or may not have known about the set up but maybe his people and her people got together and planned this. Michael problably has no choice but to go along with it. Movies gotta sell, they gotta be out there. And what better way to sell movies than to be more public. He may not like it, but he has to go with it.


----------



## jlactofree

FassbenderLover said:


> Thinking about this, IMO its all about publicity. Usually when Michael is on vacation he flies way under the radar and there are very very few pics of him. When was the last time there were pics of him while filming and all of a sudden BAM, pic overload (which I'm glad for wont lie). some will say they were at the spa and it was a date. Well actually they were filming there and the crew was there so it wasn't a date. As for the private dinner well don't some, if not most actors have private dinners? If I'm "casually" dating someone u best believe I would be at least showing some interest, at least smile at each other, be a bit more friendly. In the first pics they're barely engaged, she's not smiling yet in the other pic its all smiles baby. Not to mention all of a sudden Slow West is gonna be at Sundance and that Malick movie FINALLY have a title. Michael may or may not have known about the set up but maybe his people and her people got together and planned this. Michael problably has no choice but to go along with it. Movies gotta sell, they gotta be out there. And what better way to sell movies than to be more public. He may not like it, but he has to go with it.



Very good points!  Don't forget that at the table for lunch, she's looking at her phone. Even if you are "casually dating" will you even touch your phone while on a date when he is clearly just sitting there?  Another point, while walking there were a few smiles in one pic.  In the others she's talking and he is looking forward.  Neither appeared engaged.  Also she has her movie as well.


----------



## gemini582

Morgane said:


> Recently Katy Perry complained about paps' aggressive behaviour when she was staying there,so it's absolutely plausible that the first pics were taken by professional paps. The lunch pics seem  a bit amateurish. It' s possible that someone recognized him and sold the pics. *I'm sure this happened when he was papped with MG while filming Slow West.*


The pics in NZ looked professional. I doubt there are many paps hanging around small town NZ so someone (most likely her or her people) probably tipped them off.



Morgane said:


> IMO if they REALLY wanted to get people speculating,there would have been at least one pic with some kind of affectionate behaviour. As I've already said,in my opinion they are trying to conceal the thing using as an excuse the fact of being co-stars,etc.. and  speaking about the choice of that popular beach,well,it's not like  Fassbender is on some Brad Pitt level of fame.. I think  he doesn't take for granted  that everytime he's in some well-frequented place he'll have some paps following him.People don't even know they are not filming anymore. According to the Daily mail now they should  film in Tasmania..


If they were affectionate what would there be to speculate? And he's said it's getting harder to go unnoticed. He may not be Brad Pitt but unless he's naive and incredibly stupid he has to know he's probably going to be spotted in Sydney.


----------



## miss clare

Sundance's Director of Programming talks about Slow West - Its a Western for sure, but a really fresh take, Groth says. Because the genre has been done so well in the past and everyone knows its patterns, they take that history and create a new way of telling the story by not filling in all the backstory but by filling in the beats. I felt like I was listening to a Western song as I was watching it.
http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/12/03/sundance-2015-jack-black-kristen-wiig-sarah-silverman/?hootPostID=590f0b179c37e2196cc69733c5401e99


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> *The pics in NZ looked professional.* I doubt there are many paps hanging around small town NZ so someone (most likely her or her people) probably tipped them off.
> 
> 
> *If they were affectionate what would there be to speculate*? And he's said it's getting harder to go unnoticed. He may not be Brad Pitt but unless he's naive and incredibly stupid he has to know he's probably going to be spotted in Sydney.


 
I remember they were not so clear,actually MG was unrecognizable.Maybe I'm wrong and this is not the case,but it's increasingly difficult to distinguish between professional and amateurish photos. They were outside  a  shop,it could be that someone recognized him,followed them and took the pics. Michael was photographed on the Slow West set while he was peeing.. those pics were taken by a person working there,for example.  It's VERY probable that she called paps in Milan,she lives there.. But even in that case there's a ( minimum) possibility that someone recognized him,there are always paps who hang around in Milan centre.I want to give her the benefit of doubt..


I wasn't necessarily speaking of  some incontrovertible evidence,just a more friendly attitude.In the first pics they were not even alone,when they were lunching she was busy looking at her phone.. It's no coincidence that people are still saying "they are filming together,they are just co-stars,I don't see anything  between them!". This is just my opinion,but I think that he doesn't live his life  thinking  continuously of  what people may think.. He likes to fly under the radar but IMO he's a person who doesn't give a damn  if he wants to do something he likes. He likes to surf,he had the opportunity to do what he likes there before leaving (this is not a proper, planned vacation),so he did it. If they will not be seen together again (I doubt it) he's still in the position to say "we are just friends!" ,if they will continue to be seen together,it means that he has no problem dating her publicly.


----------



## Morgane

miss clare said:


> Sundance's Director of Programming talks about Slow West - Its a Western for sure, but a really fresh take, Groth says. Because the genre has been done so well in the past and everyone knows its patterns, they take that history and create a new way of telling the story by not filling in all the backstory but by filling in the beats. I felt like I was listening to a Western song as I was watching it.
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/12/.../?hootPostID=590f0b179c37e2196cc69733c5401e99




Interesting! Another pic from TLBO set


----------



## libeth

Morgane said:


> I remember they were not so clear,actually MG was unrecognizable.Maybe I'm wrong and this is not the case,but it's increasingly difficult to distinguish between professional and amateurish photos. They were outside  a  shop,it could be that someone recognized him,followed them and took the pics. Michael was photographed on the Slow West set while he was peeing.. those pics were taken by a person working there,for example.  It's VERY probable that she called paps in Milan,she lives there.. But even in that case there's a ( minimum) possibility that someone recognized him,there are always paps who hang around in Milan centre.I want to give her the benefit of doubt..
> 
> 
> I wasn't necessarily speaking of  some incontrovertible evidence,just a more friendly attitude.In the first pics they were not even alone,when they were lunching she was busy looking at her phone.. It's no coincidence that people are still saying "they are filming together,they are just co-stars,I don't see anything  between them!". This is just my opinion,but I think that he doesn't live his life  thinking  continuously of  what people may think.. He likes to fly under the radar but IMO he's a person who doesn't give a damn  if he wants to do something he likes. He likes to surf,he had the opportunity to do what he likes there before leaving (this is not a proper, planned vacation),so he did it. If they will not be seen together again (I doubt it) he's still in the position to say "we are just friends!" *,if they will continue to be seen together,it means that he has no problem dating her publicly.*


He has no problem!http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Vikander-romantic-stroll-Sydney-barefoot.html
When the cast was announced,I don't know why but I saw this coming!I don't think it will last  but I like them together. She's pretty and a very good actress.


----------



## mollie12

Wow, these latest photos make it REALLY obvious who much they want people to know they're dating.


----------



## jlactofree

mollie12 said:


> Wow, these latest photos make it REALLY obvious who much they want people to know they're dating.



This statement is what I was concerned about from the DM:


He has a history of dating his co stars, I hope this one works out but they do live in other countries and I live up the road from him, so I am still in with a chance.

This comment has the majority of comments.  I wish he had waited like with Nicole until promotion.


----------



## mollie12

Also, laughing my *** off that they're being photographed going into a liquor store.   What PR told them to do that in front of paps?  That definitely seems less calculated to me.


----------



## jlactofree

mollie12 said:


> Also, laughing my *** off that they're being photographed going into a liquor store.   What PR told them to do that in front of paps?  That definitely seems less calculated to me.



I don't know what to believe about paps getting pics.  Are they or are they not aware? 
I do find it interesting that E already had confirmed the "casual dating".  Why did they say casual instead of just dating?  Then todays pics come out.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> Wow, these latest photos make it REALLY obvious who much they want people to know they're dating.


Why?Her publicist is the only one  who could want some exposure for her. I don't see any reason for him.They have been papped together, it's pretty obvious that  now paps are following them.I think he just doesn't see any reason to hide it. He was papped holding hands with Zoe,with Nicole,with his last ex in Milan and he has always managed to be private.If we start seeing pics of them taken everywhere,then we should say they want to publicize it. I think he's running a risk with this relationship because the promotion  will be really awkward when the movie will come out.I hope they will be together but it's not very likely to happen.


----------



## libeth

jlactofree said:


> This statement is what I was concerned about from the DM:
> 
> 
> He has a history of dating his co stars, I hope this one works out but they do live in other countries and I live up the road from him, so I am still in with a chance.
> 
> This comment has the majority of comments.  I wish he had waited like with Nicole until promotion.


 
His relationship with Nicole was different because they started to date while promoting. This movie will come out at the end of the next year,I suppose. This story will be a good memory.


----------



## libeth

jlactofree said:


> I don't know what to believe about paps getting pics.  Are they or are they not aware?
> I do find it interesting that E already had confirmed the "casual dating".  Why did they say casual instead of just dating?  Then todays pics come out.


 
I don't know if in the last pics they  are aware but it's obvious that they don't want to hide anything. I think that the "casual dating"thing,if it's true,is from his pr team. I think it means that they are having an affair without any commitment. They know him.  




mollie12 said:


> Also, laughing my *** off that they're being photographed going into a liquor store.   What PR told them to do that in front of paps?  That definitely seems less calculated to me.


I think nobody told them anything.I don't know what to think about her publicist,but if that "casual thing" note is true I just see his pr covering his back.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 2822976


View attachment 2822977


View attachment 2822978


View attachment 2822979


View attachment 2822980


View attachment 2822982


----------



## bhb2014

I knew it! hahaha Honestly, since they announced the cast I imagined that both would have something. She's totally Michael's type, gorgeous and single, just like him. Something happening between them was already written LoL They're a nice couple and now I think they might attend together BIFA 

But I'm sure this won't last much, only a few months - they're probably dating since the beginning of the shooting - like his previous relationships. For me, seeing those pics on the beach and at that restaurant this week, although they're a cute couple, they just don't seem to be in sync a lot. She's 26 and he's almost 40, they're in different moments of their lives and both have a lot of films coming out in 2015 and to shoot. This is just "casual dating". Anyway, wasn't Angelina Jolie who had the fame of dating her co-stars? Look at her now. I can totally see Michael settling down when he finds the right woman 

Btw, I think TLBO is only coming out in 2016, not 2015.


----------



## jlactofree

Actually only one of the past costar relationships started during filming, Zoe Kavitz. XMen filmed for at least 4 months.  This relationship is a record even for him.  They really started filming late September. Not preproduction.

I agree about the other pics. Not being in sync.
As far as their ages, most men in their late thirties start to slow down not pick up like him.  I think someone posted yesterday that he needs to find a proper relationship.  I just don't think he looking for a proper relationship. She is prime age for a career.


----------



## mchris55

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I read somewhere that TLBO is coming out 9/2015. This would make sense wouldn't it, because they just finished shooting?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

He's dating Alicia Vikander?

I thought she's dating Alexandar Skarsgard?! 

Dammit, she gets them all.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think I read somewhere that TLBO is coming out 9/2015. This would make sense wouldn't it, because they just finished shooting?



Oh yeah, it would. I was thinking about 2016 because Michael has Slow West to promote next year (Sundance already) and Macbeth (probably in some festival in the first semester and then in the end of the year). I don't know if they want TLBO to be a film to awards season because if they do, they shouldn't do it next year cause he has two projects already. Michael does so many movies that I get confused LoL


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> Actually only one of the past costar relationships started during filming, Zoe Kavitz. XMen filmed for at least 4 months.  This relationship is a record even for him.  They really started filming late September. Not preproduction.
> 
> I agree about the other pics. Not being in sync.
> As far as their ages, most men in their late thirties start to slow down not pick up like him.  I think someone posted yesterday that he needs to find a proper relationship.  I just don't think he looking for a proper relationship. She is prime age for a career.



Huum I see. But still...he dates most of his co-stars, whether during or after promotion. I was waiting for him to date someone from Trespass Against Us but I don't think his opposite was single too or his type.

Yeah, he already said that he can't be in a serious relationship right now because he does a lot of movies and it's not fair to let someone waiting for him. He's right. But he needs to settle down a little bit not only for someone but to himself, spend some time to relax, hang out with friends. What he's doing is too much, he seems like a mutant Lol


----------



## jlactofree

Mutant.  LOL


----------



## karma70

bhb2014 said:


> Huum I see. But still...he dates most of his co-stars, whether during or after promotion. I was waiting for him to date someone from Trespass Against Us but I don't think his opposite was single too or his type.
> 
> Yeah, he already said that he can't be in a serious relationship right now because he does a lot of movies and it's not fair to let someone waiting for him. He's right. But he needs to settle down a little bit not only for someone but to himself, spend some time to relax, hang out with friends. What he's doing is too much, he seems like a mutant Lol


You says he dates most of his co-stars. Who are you talking about apart from Nicole Beharie(almost a year after filming ended) and Zoe Kravitz? I can't think of any other.


----------



## mollie12

I'm amused by this photo:

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/3255062/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-pda-sydney-07/


----------



## jlactofree

He appears to be looking at the paps.


----------



## mollie12

> He appears to be looking at the paps.



Yes, I know--and looking irritated.  That pic wasn't in the Daily Mail photoset.


----------



## Ocean Horizon

Hey ladies! been lurking here and there for awhile :sunnies

With confirmation of this intimate relationship, it's likely there are more costar hookups, and truth to hookup rumors with Cameron Diaz Rosario Dawson Naomi Campbell and the sketchy blonde with open toe booties hooker during xmen 2 filming. Didn't Naomi Campbell 'accidentally' post a nude bum pic of him from a bed on her twitter? Read awhile back he was dating his costar (the blonde main actress) from Hex and got booted off the show after a fall out with her. He mightve, not so shockingly, tried or had unknown hookups with other costars given his unprofessional reckless, rather sleazy, player reputation of bedding, bed hopping and possibly cheating on a trail of costars and other women. If he states to prioritize his career I doubt he meant it. He'll be known as the actor who hooksup with his costars over his acting as headlines and writers are taking jabs at his recent behavior 

Michael couldve requested Alicia Vikander as his costar. She is cute, not a knockout, and doesn't seem a challenge to get with, but I also don't feel 'the one' out of this world chemistry and deep connection match in the pics. It sorta looks like they're both trying too hard, a bit forced, as if they're on purpose acting cutesy trying to prove something for the cameras. There is also the generation gap over a decade age difference disconnect that'll inevitably just make Michael feel even older. Then again either could be actually going for publicity and a career boost


----------



## bhb2014

karma70 said:


> You says he dates most of his co-stars. Who are you talking about apart from Nicole Beharie(almost a year after filming ended) and Zoe Kravitz? I can't think of any other.



Well, Nicole and Zoe he actually had a relationship, didn't he? it doesn't matter if it's after shooting, he met her because of the film they did together  Alicia, like the press has been saying, seems to be just "casual dating", no big deal but still his co-star. I read that he had something with Cameron Diaz and Lupita Nyong'o but these are just rumours, we have no proofs.

My point is that he usually dates his co-stars. I meant that, I used the wrong word LoL not "most", I overreacted  But he's free to do whatever he wants, it's his life. I just wanted to see him settling down and don't end up like a 70 year-old man who dates young women. I wanna see him with his ginger kids in the future, come on!


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> He appears to be looking at the paps.



Totally! LoL I missed him, at least these photos get to show him to us =)


----------



## jlactofree

I remember the pics of him and Nicole, he looked like he was going to fight someone.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Oh yeah, it would. I was thinking about 2016 because Michael has Slow West to promote next year (Sundance already) and Macbeth (probably in some festival in the first semester and then in the end of the year). I don't know if they want TLBO to be a film to awards season because if they do, they shouldn't do it next year cause he has two projects already. Michael does so many movies that I get confused LoL



I wish I could remember where I saw this so I could post it. Oh well, I think we can all agree the  "mutant" is going to have a busy 2015.&#128516;


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> Why?Her publicist is the only one  who could want some exposure for her. I don't see any reason for him.They have been papped together, it's pretty obvious that  now paps are following them.I think he just doesn't see any reason to hide it. He was papped holding hands with Zoe,with Nicole,with his last ex in Milan and he has always managed to be private.If we start seeing pics of them taken everywhere,then we should say they want to publicize it. I think he's running a risk with this relationship because the promotion  will be really awkward when the movie will come out.I hope they will be together but it's not very likely to happen.


I agree with you. He's living his life the way he likes,I don't want to repeat myself but he doesn't give a damn of what people may think. He's staying there because evidently he likes the place,and maybe he wanted to go there even before filming,he's seeing her and he's aware of being papped so probably he know that's no reason to hide their fling,since they are likely to be seen again together. I like him for this reason too I hope this story turns out to be like that with Nicole. They were private and not begging for attention. It may not last but whatever..  I don't think it's a problem dating co-stars,but yes,the promotion could be problematic.. It's my main "concern". I'm sure they are both very professional,but it could be awkward.




libeth said:


> I don't know if in the last pics they  are aware but it's obvious that they don't want to hide anything*. I think that the "casual dating"thing,if it's true,is from his pr team. I think it means that they are having an affair without any commitment. They know him. *
> I think nobody told them anything.*I don't know what to think about her publicist,but if that "casual thing" note is true I just see his pr covering his back*.


 
I didn't see that yesterday I wouldn't be surprised if HIS pr people are not happy about this story. On the other hand,this publicity is very useful for her name.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I wish I could remember where I saw this so I could post it. Oh well, I think we can all agree the  "mutant" is going to have a busy 2015.&#128516;



Yeah, true. But let's wait and see, who knows? If it's coming in 2015 our mutant will have Slow West, Macbeth and TLBO in 2015. Perhaps Trespass Against Us too. God, he's insane! LoL But I really think producers could leave some of this films to 2016 and let his Macbeth receive all the buzz next year. I can totally see Michael winning the Oscar for this role.


----------



## Hackensack

I can see Macbeth winning Cannes, or Venice, but I'm not sure about the oscars.  I do agree that TLBO could wait until 2016, when he will have the blockbuster (X-Men) that won't be in the running for awards.
But what about Jobs, if that one is still on?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I knew it! hahaha Honestly, since they announced the cast I imagined that both would have something. She's totally Michael's type, gorgeous and single, just like him. Something happening between them was already written LoL They're a nice couple and now I think they might attend together BIFA
> 
> But I'm sure this won't last much, only a few months - they're probably dating since the beginning of the shooting - like his previous relationships. For me, seeing those pics on the beach and at that restaurant this week, although they're a cute couple, they just don't seem to be in sync a lot. She's 26 and he's almost 40, they're in different moments of their lives and both have a lot of films coming out in 2015 and to shoot. This is just "casual dating". Anyway, wasn't Angelina Jolie who had the fame of dating her co-stars? Look at her now. I can totally see Michael settling down when he finds the right woman
> 
> Btw, I think TLBO is only coming out in 2016, not 2015.


Yes,Alicia is his type and we already  knew this here That dinner twit implying that something was going on between them was indicative.. That girl didn't want to be stalked or used like some gossip source,but yes,it was a bit indicative!
In my opinion it was a mix of being aware of paps and being relaxed,actually people don't smile all the time. In the last pics he's being totally Michael,walking barefoot,going to liquor stores,basically not giving a damn,as I've said. If they decide to not remain there for the Christmas holidays too they will attend the BIFAs but I don't think they will pose for paps and similar things.It's just speculation  and maybe I'm wrong,but IMO he has no problem in being papped while walking together,holding hands,etc.. which are of course  all ways to confirm a relationship,like in this case,but when it comes to make things REALLY official,in the last years (post Leasi Andrews period) I think he's very reticent. At the XMen FC premiere,for example,I don't remember pics with Zoe,even if there were already pics of them being "affectionate". Also,he seems the type who is initially  all instinct and then he starts to retrace his steps,flying under the radar again. Let's see,but I don't want photos spammed everywhere!


----------



## mollie12

> At the XMen FC premiere,for example,I don't remember pics with Zoe,even if there were already pics of them being "affectionate".



Yeah, there weren't any.  And she attended the Jane Eyre premiere, but didn't take any photos with him.  But then she also went to The Counselor and Frank premieres, when they were both single.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> I can see Macbeth winning Cannes, or Venice, but I'm not sure about the oscars.  I do agree that TLBO could wait until 2016, when he will have the blockbuster (X-Men) that won't be in the running for awards.
> But what about Jobs, if that one is still on?


Macbeth is more a festival film,if he's REALLY good ( I hope it) he has a good shot at getting a  nomination,but it's not the type of movie that you can find among the nom for best picture..
Distributors have their own work schedules,I don't know how Mchael's  work schedule matters,honestly. Chastain-Nolan-AMVY affair is a good example.


----------



## twiddlebird

Okay, long time lurker, first time poster. Greetings!



Ocean Horizon said:


> Michael couldve requested Alicia Vikander as his costar. She is cute, not a knockout, and doesn't seem a challenge to get with, but I also don't feel 'the one' out of this world chemistry and deep connection match in the pics. It sorta looks like they're both trying too hard, a bit forced, as if they're on purpose acting cutesy trying to prove something for the cameras. There is also that from different generations over a decade age difference disconnect that'll inevitably just make Michael feel even older. Then again either could be actually going for publicity and a career boost



Perhaps I can flesh this statement out a bit: When I first saw that she was cast, it was pretty apparent that she was his type: darker skin, dark eyes, young, and a very pretty face. Her figure isn't as curvy as some of his past flings (MG, Nicole, Leasi, etc), and her physical features have her looking far younger than her age would indicate, but otherwise she is his type. I agree that I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't request her for the movie. I don't think she'll make Michael feel older, but she does make him look older when he's next to her, IMO. Honestly, if he grew his beard again, people might mistake her for his daughter.

As far as them trying too hard with the new photographs, think about it: three days in a row of paps pics. Each one is a step up in intimacy (first group photo, not really looking at each other, next one they are alone, but still not really interacting much, today it's together and actually touching.) This looks planned, and not spontaneous. What's next?

These are two people with connections and means who have certainly been to Sydney before. Why be there right now when there are much more interesting and private places nearby? What are they actually DOING there? Hanging out at cheap touristy cafes and buying liquor? They don't seem to be doing anything that they couldn't do anywhere else in the region (certainly better surfing) and not be dogged by paps. Again, this looks planned.


----------



## Morgane

Ocean Horizon said:


> Hey ladies! been lurking here and there for awhile :sunnies
> 
> With confirmation of this intimate relationship, it's likely there are more costar hookups, and truth to hookup rumors with Cameron Diaz Rosario Dawson Naomi Campbell and the sketchy blonde with open toe booties hooker during xmen 2 filming. Didn't Naomi Campbell 'accidentally' post a nude bum pic of him from a bed on her twitter? Read awhile back he was dating his costar (the blonde main actress) from Hex and got booted off the show after a fall out with her. He mightve, not so shockingly, tried or had unknown hookups with other costars given his unprofessional reckless, rather sleazy, player reputation of bedding, bed hopping and possibly cheating on a trail of costars and other women. If he states to prioritize his career I doubt he meant it. He'll be known as the actor who hooksup with his costars over his acting as headlines and writers are taking jabs at his recent behavior
> 
> Michael couldve requested Alicia Vikander as his costar. She is cute, not a knockout, and doesn't seem a challenge to get with, but I also don't feel 'the one' out of this world chemistry and deep connection match in the pics. It sorta looks like they're both trying too hard, a bit forced, as if they're on purpose acting cutesy trying to prove something for the cameras. There is also the generation gap over a decade age difference disconnect that'll inevitably just make Michael feel even older. Then again either could be actually going for publicity and a career boost


Just out of curiosity.. do you post on his IMDb board? 
- Rosario Dawson is a friend,never seen any rumor about hookups with her. They were just spotted in a bar,like normal friends. If I'm not wrong she lives in Hackney.
-C. Diaz was one of the MANY persons (crew,cast) going  with him at some disco,pub while they were filming The Counselor.
 -N. Campbell is not a co-star and that story has never been confirmed.  It's very possible that she  just wanted to promote her program,and the "nude bum pic" was not Michael's nude bum pic. I've read accurate analyses
-The "sketchy blonde  with open toe booties hooker"  was an unknown woman  that nobody knows (you and anyone else),who certainly doesn't deserve your  nasty treatment.He was just papped WALKING with her,without any type of "suspect" behavior.. she could be a person  working on set (in fact she was photographed there too),a person he knew there,etc.. there are many possibilities.
-We could make an entire list of  female co-stars and you will see that Nicole,Zoe and Alicia make a 0,0001 % of that list.


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> Just out of curiosity.. do you post on his IMDb board?
> - Rosario Dawson is a friend,never seen any rumor about hookups with her. They were just spotted in a bar,like normal friends. If I'm not wrong she lives in Hackney.
> -C. Diaz was one of the MANY persons (crew,cast) going  with him at some disco,pub while they were filming The Counselor.
> -N. Campbell is not a co-star and that story has never been confirmed.  It's very possible that she  just wanted to promote her program,and the "nude bum pic" was not Michael's nude bum pic. I've read accurate analyses
> -The "sketchy blonde  with open toe booties hooker"  was an unknown woman  that nobody knows (you and anyone else),who certainly doesn't deserve your  nasty treatment.He was just papped WALKING with her,without any type of "suspect" behavior.. she could be a person  working on set (in fact she was photographed there too),a person he knew there,etc.. there are many possibilities.
> -We could make an entire list of  female co-stars and you will see that Nicole,Zoe and Alicia make a 0,0001 % of that list.




A few facts:
Rosario Dawson was spotted with Michael during Easter of 2013 for two days in his neighborhood.  Numerous Twitter sightings that weekend because everyone recognized her.  She actually has a place in Kings Cross UK. I think that is why people though they hooked up.  We will never know of course.  She was also suppose to film Trance with him before Vincent Cassel took over.

Michael and Cameron were seen dancing for her birthday with cast.  They also had dinner together in London alone at least one time.  This was mentioned in a very big woman's magazine.  Either Elle UK or another one.  She was on the cover and the journalist that wrote the article mentioned Michael and her dining alone together in London.  

Many thought the blonde was paid for, others thought a set person.  No one knows for sure.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> Okay, long time lurker, first time poster. Greetings!
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I can flesh this statement out a bit: When I first saw that she was cast, it was pretty apparent that she was his type: darker skin, dark eyes, young, and a very pretty face. Her figure isn't as curvy as some of his past flings (MG, Nicole, Leasi, etc), and her physical features have her looking far younger than her age would indicate, but otherwise she is his type. I agree that I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't request her for the movie. I don't think she'll make Michael feel older, but she does make him look older when he's next to her, IMO. Honestly, if he grew his beard again, people might mistake her for his daughter.
> 
> As far as them trying too hard with the new photographs, think about it: three days in a row of paps pics. Each one is a step up in intimacy (first group photo, not really looking at each other, next one they are alone, but still not really interacting much, today it's together and actually touching.) This looks planned, and not spontaneous. What's next?
> 
> These are two people with connections and means who have certainly been to Sydney before. Why be there right now when there are much more interesting and private places nearby? What are they actually DOING there? Hanging out at cheap touristy cafes and buying liquor? They don't seem to be doing anything that they couldn't do anywhere else in the region (certainly better surfing) and not be dogged by paps. Again, this looks planned.




As I've said,people are not smiling and laughing all the time,kissing,hugging,.holding hands.. They seem relaxed and obviously they saw paps.In the last pics,having been followed for three days,at least,probably they didn't want to hide their relationship,because when they will come back in London they could be papped again and again. It can last three,two,one,four months,a year,two year,their entire life.. if they are together there's no need to hide things. This doesn't mean (I hope) that we'll see them everyday and everywhere.. the last time he was seen with a woman was almost  a year ago. With Nicole he was papped two or three times in over a year,it's just an example..
How do you know that he has  been there? How is it possible to tell from five pics what they are actually "DOING" there? Please.. And one moniker is enough.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> A few facts:
> Rosario Dawson was spotted with Michael during Easter of 2013 for two days in his neighborhood.  Numerous Twitter sightings that weekend because everyone recognized her.  She actually has a place in Kings Cross UK. I think that is why people though they hooked up. * We will never know of course*.  She was also suppose to film Trance with him before Vincent Cassel took over.
> 
> Michael and Cameron were seen dancing for her birthday with cast.  They also had dinner together in London alone at least one time.  This was mentioned in a very big woman's magazine.  Either Elle UK or another one.  She was on the cover and the journalist that wrote the article mentioned Michael and her dining alone together in London.
> 
> Many thought the blonde was paid for, others thought a set person. * No one knows for sure*.


This. Rosario just seems a good friendi if you see some pics with him. And it's possible that  they met for work reasons.
That with Cameron is just  a  simple rumor,really.. I can totally see them flirting,but there's an incredible amount of made up stories in big or small magazines. If Michael and Marion were filiming in London,I guess we would have seen stories of them having dinners,being alone,etc.. I take all these rumors with a grain of salt.
Actually I don't understand why "many" thought she was paid.. Did anybody know her? There was that DM article in which he saw paps , evidently he didn't want speculation and started to walk apart,making a mistake because he was actually drawing more attention. That pointless article said that he was "yelling" at her.. well,there's any evidence in those pics of him yelling at her. It's ridiculous,but everybody knows how the DM works,so.. Is that article the reason for all the blonde thing? I don't know. If the reason is some anonymous comment in place like reddit,JJ,etc.. hmm,no,please..
I agree with you.No one knows for sure. Nicole and Zoe remain his only known exes  who have worked with him. It's not a shockingly great amount of female co-stars,honestly.. Actors spend  months working together,it may happen.


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> How do you know that he has  been there? How is it possible to tell from five pics what they are actually "DOING" there? Please.. And one moniker is enough.



He's filmed in the area before (Slow West - New Zealand). Also, Sydney is the largest and most cosmopolitan city in a region and it's highly doubtful he flew all the way down there without at least visiting Sydney before. I don't know anyone who hasn't.

I never posted before last time. I only have one moniker.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> He's filmed in the area before (Slow West - New Zealand). Also, Sydney is the largest and most cosmopolitan city in a region and it's highly doubtful he flew all the way down there without at least visiting Sydney before. I don't know anyone who hasn't.
> 
> I never posted before last time. I only have one moniker.


 
Well,but we still don't know if he has been there,and this time he went  to surf. We don't know why he choose that beach. Did someone suggest it? Did he want to go there because he wants to surf in that particular place?Was that the easiest option while being in the area? We don't know.


Ok,sorry.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Morgane said:


> Well,but we still don't know if he has been there,and this time he went  to surf. *We don't know why he choose that beach*. Did someone suggest it? Did he want to go there because he wants to surf in that particular place?Was that the easiest option while being in the area? We don't know.
> 
> 
> Ok,sorry.



Bondi Beach is the most popular and most famous beach in Australia. Most people go there on a visit to Oz. It's super casual - they would have fit right in - he wouldn't have been the only one walking around without his shoes - in fact lots of us Aussies do so after a day at the beach - the places where they ate/shopped are only across the road from the beach itself.


----------



## daisymoder69

Morgane said:


> Well,but we still don't know if he has been there,and this time he went  to surf. We don't know why he choose that beach. Did someone suggest it? Did he want to go there because he wants to surf in that particular place?Was that the easiest option while being in the area? We don't know.
> 
> 
> Ok,sorry.



He has been to Sydney before with Maiko (she is from there) and he mentions it in an old interview.

Also, he has met all his GF's through work. He met Maiko through him filming Angel and Leasi through filming IB.


----------



## twiddlebird

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bondi Beach is the most popular and most famous beach in Australia. Most people go there on a visit to Oz.




That was actually my point exactly: it's also the most touristy and crowded. If they wanted a spot to make sure everyone knew about their relationship (because more publicity is a good thing for both of them), they chose a perfect spot close by from where they were filming before they will part ways.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

twiddlebird said:


> That was actually my point exactly: it's also the most touristy and crowded. If they wanted a spot to make sure everyone knew about their relationship (because more publicity is a good thing for both of them), they chose a perfect spot close by from where they were filming before they will part ways.



Or they could have wanted to just hang out there because it's a very cool, great vibe type of place (it is). 

Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar


----------



## Underoos!

IMO, this is a romance of convenience.  Two single people make a movie together, there's nobody else to date, why don't we hook up?  I don't think this is pr driven, it just is what it is.
I doubt either has big expectations out of this.

To me they make an odd couple.  I think Alicia seems to have a different personality from Michael.  Very reserved, not joking a lot, just different from Michael.  Maybe opposites do attract?  

On another note, I don't get why people think he's only attracted to "darker" women.  Alicia's not dark at all.  She just has an olive complexion.  And Zoe and Maiko look lighter skinned than Alicia!  I think he just likes an exotic look. To me Alicia is cute, but just plain looking.


----------



## Ocean Horizon

For whoever asked, I have never lurked or posted on imdb. Show evidence with linked quotes you're referencing. Other commentary I recall from LA and have never posted there and am posting here for the second time under one moniker. I shoulve tuned in earlier the emojis are good! Tea is largely speculation and why are you in such blind defense of Michael, you don't know associate or work for the guy, otherwise you would not be commenting here! To others, please clarify misinformation and rumors on his private life. Personally I question his character morals values (also seems somewhat womanizing) and I believe he has potential to be wiser than his current choices, although I recognize it's his life his choices his truth his outcome. It's good to react honestly and be curious, and not everyone will have the same perspective or feelings on the issues. Michael signed up for this exposure and observation so no need for censorship and he can take the darn heat! 

I thought there was an article about him following Cameron Diaz into a hotel room post dinner which could be utter tabloid trash. Also thought there was a photo of the paid? blonde in montreal following him into his hotel building after the paps claimed he was asking her to step off. Rosario Dawson has a rep for being promiscuous like Michael but hasn't necessarily slept with him

I speculate the intentional PDA in the bondi beach photos was in part from PR advising to better show something than not to add further speculation.  It's a fun convenient place central to the crew they were hanging out with day one. The lunch photos the following day could be distance argument frustration exhaustion of what happens after australia but trying not to make a scene in front of paps. Yikes poor Alicia, was moron Michael not transparent on his intentions and wishwashy on plans? Then again you can't assume from a few photos

I hope he does not unfairly lead her on or cruelly break her young heart. And why risk negative media attention and speculation if it was remotely serious? You wonder were either attempting to use the other to prove to or spite someone? Alicia is lighter than in photos and without pigment in the deeper layers of skin, and is not incredibly feminine but sweet looking. She is common and many girls look like her. Michael has an slight edge on her in looks and unique traits. They know and work with the same people which I imagine would be awkward in addition to promotion time, and Alicia will have to bear the brunt of it, career boost or not. Don't sh^t where you eat! Looks don't hold much weight in romantic attachment in so as the photos don't show much magnetic gravity and magic intensity between them, but rather acting feelings and blandly going through the motions. All Michael seems to do are relationships of proximity and convenience but he's not feeling head over heels sublime

I suspect Michael absolutely picked his outfits to show off his hitting the gym plus protein buffed body


----------



## gemini582

Well this brought people out of the woodwork.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> Well this brought people out of the woodwork.



hahahahaha right???

I've already gave my P.O.V about this. Michael doesn't want any serious relationship and he couldn't care less about what people think about him. Him dating co-stars wont hurt his career, the same way it didn't hut Angelina Jolie's, for example. He's talented and that's it. He's not like doing drugs or anything bad, he's just enjoying his bachelor's life. It's his right and that's what he can do now with so many projects. 

His thing with Alicia will last a few months and then he'll find someone else later, just like he did recently with that swimmer Louise and that model Madalina (I agree that he apparently prefers exotic women). I only hope that one day he settles down and have a family of ginger kids


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> well this brought people out of the woodwork.



lollll


----------



## twiddlebird

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Or they could have wanted to just hang out there because it's a very cool, great vibe type of place (it is).
> 
> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar




I think it's both. They can have a fun little time, and push their PR all at once.

Personally, I wish Michael hadn't, and kept this one on the DL. We all know he's a rake, but I don't like the look of this pairing. He's always appeared older than his age, and her childlike look accentuates that.

Honestly, I hope they don't walk the red carpet at the BIFA's together. She always looks like a classy and pretty child actress, and he'll end up looking like Don and Sally Draper with her. C r e e p y, and mismatched to me.


----------



## twiddlebird

gemini582 said:


> Well this brought people out of the woodwork.




Sorry about that. 

I've been lurking here for a few months, but this time I had to say something. LOL


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I think it's both. They can have a fun little time, and push their PR all at once.
> 
> Personally, I wish Michael hadn't, and kept this one on the DL. We all know he's a rake, but I don't like the look of this pairing. He's always appeared older than his age, and her childlike look accentuates that.
> 
> Honestly, I hope they don't walk the red carpet at the BIFA's together. She always looks like a classy and pretty child actress, and he'll end up looking like Don and Sally Draper with her. C r e e p y, and mismatched to me.



I agree that, althugh they are gorgeous people, they look weird together. She's too young and her personality doesn't seem to fit his. They're just enjoying some time together but they don't seem to have anything special, just casual. "We feel attracted to each other? Let's hook up for a while then"


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> I've been lurking here for a few months, but this time I had to say something. LOL


 Welcome twi twi.


----------



## mollie12

Alicia is on the expected guestlist for the BIFAs this Sunday.  She's probably winning Best Actress.  Rafe Spall is probably winning best supporting actor.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Alicia is on the expected guestlist for the BIFAs this Sunday.  She's probably winning Best Actress.  Rafe Spall is probably winning best supporting actor.



I don't think that Michael will win neither. Alicia might, true. But there's Keira Knightley and Raw (from Belle) in the same category too so I'm not sure. Can't wait to see the winners on Sunday! I LOVE awards season


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think that Michael will win neither. Alicia might, true. But there's Keira Knightley and Raw (from Belle) in the same category too so I'm not sure. Can't wait to see the winners on Sunday! I LOVE awards season



Me too. And the outfits!


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think that Michael will win neither. Alicia might, true. But there's Keira Knightley and Raw (from Belle) in the same category too so I'm not sure. Can't wait to see the winners on Sunday! I LOVE awards season



Raw is simply STUNNING and SEXY!!!!! And I'm straight.


----------



## jlactofree

Delete


----------



## jlactofree

Delete


----------



## jlactofree

twiddlebird said:


> I think it's both. They can have a fun little time, and push their PR all at once.
> 
> Personally, I wish Michael hadn't, and kept this one on the DL. We all know he's a rake, but I don't like the look of this pairing. He's always appeared older than his age, and her childlike look accentuates that.
> 
> Honestly, I hope they don't walk the red carpet at the BIFA's together. She always looks like a classy and pretty child actress, and he'll end up looking like Don and Sally Draper with her. C r e e p y, and mismatched to me.




Very good points.


----------



## BagBerry13

Wow! For the fact that most people on here didn't even know her two days ago they suddenly know a lot about her personality and habits.
If you knew a bit about her you'd know she never dated Alexander Skarsgård. They're just part of the same clique because she did a movie with his lil brother and the group coincidentally consists mostly of Swedes (surprise!). Until now none of her former boyfriends were known to the public which lets me think it's rather Fassbender's "fault" that he's become so famous suddenly that their relationship status was exposed so quickly to the public. Just sayin'.


----------



## lilly1973

She may look decades younger than him and waaay too basic for him but, fact is: she's a decent woman, a working-hard actress (like him) so FINALLY this man made a nice choice, YOU GO MICHAEL!


----------



## twiddlebird

lilly1973 said:


> She may look decades younger than him and waaay too basic for him but, fact is: she's a decent woman, a working-hard actress (like him) so FINALLY this man made a nice choice, YOU GO MICHAEL!




Fact is: we don't know if she's a decent woman or a manipulative climber. We don't know anything about her. I'm not going to cast her either way.

I can say I don't think they look good together because she makes him look old. He already looks old for his age, and she looks like a child. Mismatch to look at, IMO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

twiddlebird said:


> Fact is: we don't know if she's a decent woman or a manipulative climber. We don't know anything about her. I'm not going to cast her either way.
> 
> I can say I don't think they look good together because she makes him look old. He already looks old for his age, and she looks like a child. Mismatch to look at, IMO.



We don't know anything about _him_ either if you're going to take it that way. Personally, I prefer to assume people are good before I start thinking they're manipulative. Alicia has a good rep as an up and coming actress with no reports of her being a diva etc etc - that kind of thing tends to get around.

What is it about some of these guys having a girlfriend or a fling that brings out the nasty?


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We don't know anything about _him_ either if you're going to take it that way. Personally, I prefer to assume people are good before I start thinking they're manipulative. Alicia has a good rep as an up and coming actress with no reports of her being a diva etc etc - that kind of thing tends to get around.
> 
> *What is it about some of these guys having a girlfriend or a fling that brings out the nasty?*



Delusion? Irrational hope?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Delusion? Irrational hope?


----------



## twiddlebird

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What is it about some of these guys having a girlfriend or a fling that brings out the nasty?




So, unless people are anything less than cheerleading and congratulatory, they're nasty and delusional? Nice. Those are some narrow standards.

FWIW: I never cast any negative light on Alicia's personality. I only ever said she has a very childlike look (a lot of people have said that) and makes him look older. That's fair game.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

twiddlebird said:


> So, unless people are anything less than cheerleading and congratulatory, they're nasty and delusional? Nice. Those are some narrow standards.
> 
> FWIW: I never cast any negative light on Alicia's personality. I only ever said she has a very childlike look (a lot of people have said that) and makes him look older. That's fair game.



I can read. Your quote put in the mix that she may be a manipulative climber.  

Don't put words in my mouth. I never said anything about being _only_ positive. You're making your own narrative there, purely in the realm of make-believe.

I just don't get the recent torrent of nasty descriptives against women he's been spotted with  past, present...and probably future.


----------



## BagBerry13

Is it her problem when he looks older than his actual age? Is he only allowed to date women that match his looks? She's not a minor so who gives a f*ck.


----------



## twiddlebird

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can read. Your quote put in the mix that she may be a manipulative climber.
> 
> Don't put words in my mouth. I never said anything about being _only_ positive. You're making your own narrative there, purely in the realm of make-believe.
> 
> I just don't get the recent torrent of nasty descriptives against women he's been spotted with  past, present...and probably future.




Let me quote myself:

"Fact is: we don't know if she's a decent woman or a manipulative climber. We don't know anything about her. I'm not going to cast her either way."

I also said she might be a decent woman. You're not giving me credit for that. If you are going to cast shade on me for saying that she might also be something negative (because NONE of us knows her), then you are saying I can only say positive things, or you are going to paint me as a hater. 

I'm not going to say she's anything bad because I don't know her, but I'm not going to go around putting angel wings on her, either. She's not done enough public things for us to have any idea of her personality. Even if she had, we still don't know what these people are like IRL, since their jobs are so reliant on public image. I'm sure most of what we think we know about celebrities is likely make-believe, anyway.


----------



## BagBerry13

In recent years she did lots of public events/interviews/shoots. You just didn't pay attention. She even got a DP/30 interview. She talks half an hour about her films, career and life. So it's not like you are not able to get to know her.


----------



## twiddlebird

Quoting myself again:



twiddlebird said:


> .,.we still don't know what these people are like IRL, since their jobs are so reliant on public image. I'm sure most of what we think we know about celebrities is likely make-believe, anyway.



Everything celebrities say and do is all likely contrived, really. Their livelihoods depend on it.


----------



## BagBerry13

But with a bit of common sense and intelligence you can decipher truth from fiction. Luckily I'm not as cynical yet. I still believe some actors just want to talk about their art.


----------



## Hackensack

[MENTION=318921]BagBerry13[/MENTION].  Thanks for posting the interview.  She's amazing, smart as well as lovely.  They make a beautiful couple.


----------



## fassfas

mollie12 said:


> Yes, I know--and looking irritated.  That pic wasn't in the Daily Mail photoset.



Although it comes with the territory, it still must be annoying and irritating.


----------



## Underoos!

I don't understand the big deal about the age difference or the "look" of a much bigger age difference. 

Anyhoo, this is entertaining! 

For years, I used to come to purse forum to actually look at purses.  I never realized there was a celebrity forum until last week!


----------



## twiddlebird

BagBerry13 said:


> But with a bit of common sense and intelligence you can decipher truth from fiction. Luckily I'm not as cynical yet. I still believe some actors just want to talk about their art.



I'm not cynical, but I am a realist. Listening to an artist talk about their art tells me about as much about them as a person as listening to an engineer talk about their work - which isn't much. It tells me they're an artist who loves what they do, which is great. It tells me nothing about them as human beings. People are too complicated to be deciphered by mere interviews about their work.

If you guys would like to continue promoting Alicia and her work in Micheal's thread, perhaps you should start a forum for her instead. Apparently she doesn't have one of her own yet, and you guys appear to appreciate her so much you might want to consider creating one for her. Just an idea...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nope. She's part of Michael's life and as such is part of his gossip as well, when it's related - such as the discussion of their photographs together.

You don't get to dictate that.


----------



## twiddlebird

It's not a dictation. It's a suggestion. She doesn't have her own forum yet, and you guys sound like good candidates to create one.

Touchy.


----------



## jlactofree

I think it's important to point out that everyone has a different opinion about Michael, those who are in his life; friends, exes (all & rumored) etc.

None of us know any of these people.  What we see is probably completely different than who we think they are.
We can only speculate how they feel and think.

I think it's a good idea to perhaps respect a difference of opinions.  So everyone should be able to express their thoughts equally.  Personal attacks and name calling is unnecessary.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Okaaaaaaay (this happens ad nauseum btw _whenever_ Fassy gets a girlfriend).


----------



## miss clare

Thanks for posting the interview. One thing's for sure, she and Michael have the same catch phrase, "you know".


----------



## bhb2014

Good one jlactofree! 

Can't wait to see him tomorrow at BIFA (with or without his new gff)


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> Good one jlactofree!
> 
> Can't wait to see him tomorrow at BIFA (with or without his new gff)




Your welcome.


----------



## gemini582

He's still not listed on the list of those expected to attend but I assume he'll go.

Anyway, for those who don't know you can watch the lifestream here: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRr_rR-eC_M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> He's still not listed on the list of those expected to attend but I assume he'll go.
> 
> Anyway, for those who don't know you can watch the lifestream here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRr_rR-eC_M&feature=youtu.be



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think he'll attend, he's just not confirmed yet


----------



## Artica

BagBerry13 said:


> In recent years she did lots of public events/interviews/shoots. You just didn't pay attention. She even got a DP/30 interview. She talks half an hour about her films, career and life. So it's not like you are not able to get to know her.




She looks stunning as usual. She as Fassy make a cute couple. Now wasn't she previously linked to Askars? Any woman who can bag herself Askars and Fassy, deserves some major respect.  And we deserve to know what her secret is.


----------



## Tea_Lover

lilly1973 said:


> She may look decades younger than him and waaay too basic for him but, fact is: she's a decent woman, a working-hard actress (like him) so FINALLY this man made a nice choice, YOU GO MICHAEL!



I think he's made a couple of nice choices in the past. Nicole comes to mind. I'm seeing some parallels to how certain people are gushing over Alicia in the same way others were gushing over Nicole. Only the groups seem to have switched this time around. And when people would gush over her others would say things like, "You don't really know anything about her. She could be a gold digger/social climber." But it seemed acceptable to question Nicole. Not so much Alicia. Funny that.

Alicia seems like a nice girl. I watched a couple of her interviews before filming on the light between oceans began. I like her personality - when it shows up. Sometimes it doesn't. But she seems very nice all the same. If this isn't all PR I hope she's ready to get that heart broken because with this man it's just inevitable. 

As for him liking darker women, I think he DOES like darker women and I think he likes lighter women and those in between. And I think it's perfectly fine that he likes darker women and I'm really tired of people writing things to make it sound like it's not. I'm POSITIVE Nicole is not the darkest or the only "dark" woman he's had the pleasure of being with. As a matter of fact, I'm sure he's been with plenty. It's just sad and obvious that that offends certain people.


----------



## Underoos!

Tea Lover, I agree with most everything you've said except for Alicia getting her heart broken.  If it's true they are just casually dating, I think neither of them is heavily invested in the relationship.  I don't believe it's PR driven.


----------



## Morgane

Underoos! said:


> Tea Lover, I agree with most everything you've said except for Alicia getting her heart broken. * If it's true they are just casually dating, I think neither of them is heavily invested in the relationship.  I don't believe it's PR driven*.


 

It's not pr driven.It was even predictable before they started filming.They have spent three months filming most of their scenes with each other in an isolated location,having plenty of time to stay together and she's his type. If his publicists had wanted a bit more of visibility for him,a dozen of shirtless pics around Bondi Beach would have been enough to make some good gossip news  Of course Alicia would benefit from more visibility,but even in her case random beach pics with the news "Michael is casually dating Alicia" attached is not enough if they don't "feed" the narrative in other ways. And I cannot see him doing this type of pr stunts,even if he's genuinely dating her. Not only because he has always valued his privacy,but the career he has chosen doesn't need it and could even been damaged by that attitude,without considering that his personal life has never been that  click baity,at least after all the Shame promotion and awards season campaign related. Actually I think his publicists are not even happy with this story because they could have problems with promotion.That "casual dating" annotation comes from them,IMO. I think Michael is simply a living-life-to-the-fullest  kind of guy,who does what he  wants in his own way. He can be extremely focused on his work  but also extremely carefree,disappearing for months and then going  to surf  on Bondi beach if he likes the place.I agree with someone  who said above that it was probably the easiest choice being there.He has never had a problem being photographed with women when he's infatuated,but ,as I've  already said,when it comes to make things a bit more "official" he seems pretty allergic at the moment.. Maybe I'll be proven wrong with Alicia. 


Regarding Alicia getting her heart broken,it's not like she doesn't know what are his priorities because  I imagine it's the same for her.Honestly I don't think it will last,because after this "honeymoon phase",when they will started to jump from one set to another again (above all in his case),I don't  know how things could work. I think it happened a similar thing with Nicole too.
I've always liked that he's  honest about the fact that work comes first for him at the moment,that he's selfish with the time he puts in it. It's not like nobody  knows what they are in for.. I think that women he gets involved with know the deal and are fine with it because they are not looking to settle down either.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> None of us know any of these people.  What we see is probably completely different than who we think they are.
> We can only speculate how they feel and think.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to perhaps respect a difference of opinions.


I wholeheartedly agree.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> We don't know anything about _him_ either if you're going to take it that way. *Personally, I prefer to assume people are good before I start thinking they're manipulative.* Alicia has a good rep as an up and coming actress with no reports of her being a diva etc etc - that kind of thing tends to get around


She's a 26 years old adult woman with her own successful career and independent life. He's a 38 years old man with his successful career.What's the problem?
He's not dating a teen model.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> *What is it about some of these guys having a girlfriend or a fling that brings out the nasty?* Delusion? Irrational hope?


 Cumberbatch comes to mind..


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> He's still not listed on the list of those expected to attend but I assume he'll go.
> 
> Anyway, for those who don't know you can watch the lifestream here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRr_rR-eC_M&feature=youtu.be




Thanks! Seeing the nominations I thought that the actors from Pride could cancel each other ,giving Michael more chances. But there's Rafe Spall too.. I don't know. I think it's between Alicia and Keira. Her work in A Testament of Youth was highly praised and she carries the film on her shoulders.On the other hand Keira is more supporting.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Thanks! Seeing the nominations I thought that the actors from Pride could cancel each other ,giving Michael more chances. But there's Rafe Spall too.. I don't know. I think it's between Alicia and Keira. Her work in A Testament of Youth was highly praised and she carries the film on her shoulders.On the other hand Keira is more supporting.



It's a possibility, yeah. But I'm not that confident about Michael winning. I think Alicia has way more chances than him, although Keira's role is quite strong too. Let's wait for 4 more hours and find out!


----------



## libeth

He's not there. It's a pity because he's great in Frank.


----------



## mollie12

I thought there was a possibility he would go, but I'm also not surprised he didn't.   For all we know, after that vacation he might have flown to the US to start prepping for the Jobs movie.


----------



## Morgane

I'm not surprised too.


mollie12 said:


> For all we know, after that vacation he might have flown to the US to start prepping for the Jobs movie.


 Yes,it's possible.Or he wasn't expected to win so he decided  not to attend. He was in danger of being papped again..   Most of the people attending are there to present of because they are expected to win. I think we'll get some news about the jobs movie soon.


----------



## Hackensack

I was hoping against the odds to see him there.  But he wasn't on the guest list, never said he would attend, and didn't!  So that's that.


----------



## BagBerry13

Alicia was there though.


----------



## PurseLynne

BagBerry13 said:


> Is it her problem when he looks older than his actual age? Is he only allowed to date women that match his looks? She's not a minor so who gives a f*ck.


I agree. It's like when people make a big deal about Big Sean and Ariana Grande when they are only 5 years apart in age. Ariana is an adult woman. If she was older looking no one would care.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> Alicia was there though.


Alcia was considered a frontrunner. Rightly,they  tend not to give awards to higher profile films like The Imitation Game.


----------



## bhb2014

I didn't expect Frank to win two awards, that was a good surprise! And I can't wait to see Pride, the biggest winner of the night


----------



## jlactofree

[MENTION=229215]var[/MENTION]iety: Natalie Portman Passes on Steve Jobs Biopic http://t.co/hTOUtSZXDT


After beginning discussions to join Jobs before the Thanksgiving break, Natalie Portman has parted ways with the female lead in the Steve Jobs biopic.

Jobs currently stars Michael Fassbender as Jobs and Seth Rogen as Steven Wozniak with Danny Boyle directing. Aaron Sorkin penned the script with Scott Rudin, Mark Gordon and Guymon Casady producing.

The pic is based on the Walter Isaacson biography and was originally set up at Sony before Universal picked it up out of turnaround when Sony let it go.

Production is expected to start in the spring and while sources dont have an exact reason why Portman passed, other than news probably breaking before the actress had made a decision on the film, sources say Jobs is still on track to make its production date and actresses are already meeting for the part.

Portman can be seen next in the Gavin OConnor western Jane Got a Gun and is repped by CAA and Brillstein Entertainment.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> [MENTION=229215]var[/MENTION]iety: Natalie Portman Passes on Steve Jobs Biopic http://t.co/hTOUtSZXDT
> 
> 
> After beginning discussions to join Jobs before the Thanksgiving break, Natalie Portman has parted ways with the female lead in the Steve Jobs biopic.
> 
> Jobs currently stars Michael Fassbender as Jobs and Seth Rogen as Steven Wozniak with Danny Boyle directing. Aaron Sorkin penned the script with Scott Rudin, Mark Gordon and Guymon Casady producing.
> 
> The pic is based on the Walter Isaacson biography and was originally set up at Sony before Universal picked it up out of turnaround when Sony let it go.
> 
> Production is expected to start in the spring and while sources dont have an exact reason why Portman passed, other than news probably breaking before the actress had made a decision on the film, sources say Jobs is still on track to make its production date and actresses are already meeting for the part.
> 
> Portman can be seen next in the Gavin OConnor western Jane Got a Gun and is repped by CAA and Brillstein Entertainment.



Wait, production is expected to start in the Spring??? Isn't Michael shooting X-Men that same time? And I've read that Macbeth might be released at Cannes too, in May. Is Michael insane? If I meet him one day I'll ask him: "Dude, are you a mutant?". Because really, how will he pull this up? LoL


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, Golden Globes' nominations are coming this Thursday. Do you think Michael has any chance of being nominated in the category of best actor/supporting actor in a comedy or musical? Or he will be totally out of awards season in US? I still have hopes, specially because it's still on screens


----------



## jlactofree

Delete.


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Golden Globes' nominations are coming this Thursday. Do you think Michael has any chance of being nominated in the category of best actor/supporting actor in a comedy or musical? Or he will be totally out of awards season in US? I still have hopes, specially because it's still on screens



No.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> Delete.



Delete? 

Damn, seeing this list from Indiewire I came to the conclusion he has 99,9% of chances of being snubbed. It's a shame though. But he would be running for leading or supporting actor?

http://www.indiewire.com/article/2015-golden-globe-predictions-best-actor-comedy-musical-20141029


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Wait, production is expected to start in the Spring??? Isn't Michael shooting X-Men that same time? And I've read that Macbeth might be released at Cannes too, in May. Is Michael insane? If I meet him one day I'll ask him: "Dude, are you a mutant?". Because really, how will he pull this up? LoL


 I was thinking about the same thing. We must wait for more accurate news. His name has never even been confirmed.
He has developed some superpowers while filming XMen,maybe


----------



## Underoos!

I remember when the rumors first started about Michael being part of "Jobs", they wanted to start filming soon or something to that effect.  I took that to mean after the start of the new year.  There is no way Michael will film two movies at the same time (if filming doesn't start till spring).  If he is really attached to this movie, it will either happen in January or early February at the latest.  Of course, he may drop out.

I agree that we need more accurate info.  Way to many rumors for this film.  I would think Michael would have some project to work on in the first part of 2015 as I can't see him taking four to five months off until X-men starts filming!


----------



## gemini582

I've seen it listed as a Jan. 2015 start date.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Delete?
> 
> Damn, seeing this list from Indiewire I came to the conclusion he has 99,9% of chances of being snubbed. It's a shame though. But he would be running for leading or supporting actor?
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/2015-golden-globe-predictions-best-actor-comedy-musical-20141029


 Michael is considered supporting and there's no way he will be nominated,sadly. The supporting category is drama\comedy and obviously it's packed. Frank has never been supported by any type of promotion or campaign and it's not GGs material.. I just had very little hope for the Spirits in the international film category.It's an Ireland-UK production,I think we'll see some nominations at the IFTAs.  
However I was happy to see  Frank taking the screenplay prize  and the technical achievement prize for the music.


Regarding that Malick's untitled but currently (we'll se other titles..) known as Project V:
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...ic-scene-love-triangle-drama-surface-20141208
"Some people scoffed and had their own thoughts on what might happen, but it turns out the only accurate word about the arrival of *Terrence Malick*s upcoming movies came from actress *Isabel Lucas* who said we wouldnt be seeing any of them until 2015. She wasnt kidding either. Not even one of Malicks two in-the-works movies were shown at festivals this year, which likely means well see one next year, *but theatrical release could have to wait til 2016* if *To The Wonder* is any kind of model."
We'll wait..


----------



## Morgane

Underoos! said:


> I remember when the rumors first started about Michael being part of "Jobs", they wanted to start filming soon or something to that effect.  I took that to mean after the start of the new year.  There is no way Michael will film two movies at the same time (if filming doesn't start till spring). * If he is really attached to this movie, it will either happen in January or early February at the latest.*  Of course, he may drop out.
> 
> I agree that we need more accurate info.  Way to many rumors for this film.  I would think Michael would have some project to work on in the first part of 2015 as *I can't see him taking four to five months off until X-men starts filming*!


Agree. But I think he would have too little time to prepare for it,I don't know..
I wouldn't exclude something with McQueen in the next months..


----------



## mchris55

Apocalypse starts shooting in April. I saw McAvoy doing an interview with a Jonathan something (McAvoy sang Copacabana with Barry Manilow. It's on youtube.). Anyhoo, McAvoy was promoting a play he was starring in that would end in April. He also said Apocalypse would start in April, so I'm thinking mid to late April, maybe.

Interesting about Portman, especially from a conspiracy point of view.


----------



## jlactofree

mchris55 said:


> Apocalypse starts shooting in April. I saw McAvoy doing an interview with a Jonathan something (McAvoy sang Copacabana with Barry Manilow. It's on youtube.). Anyhoo, McAvoy was promoting a play he was starring in that would end in April. He also said Apocalypse would start in April, so I'm thinking mid to late April, maybe.
> 
> Interesting about Portman, especially from a conspiracy point of view.


I don't know if this is the reason she dropped out, but it's being reported.
 [MENTION=2489]apple[/MENTION]News1376: [News] Natalie Portman declines role in Steve Jobs biopic: It appears another big-name actor... http://t.co/xKKWORpNzu #Apple #Applenews


----------



## bhb2014

I agree with you, we don't even know if Michael is actually doing this. But I also believe that he would do it if shooting started in the beginning of 2015. Let's wait and see how things will go 

I was thinking here and the only name that comes in my head for best supporting actor in a comedy or musical is Edward Norton in Birdman. Who else? Someone from Neighbors, Tha Grand Budapest Hotel, Top Five...? I really thought Michael could have a shot in this category, specially because Frank has 93% of approval on RT and it's still screening in US after 3 months. Anyway, it's a shame, he is so amaaaaazing in this film =)


----------



## mchris55

According to goldderby.com, the top candidates are

JK Simmons, Whiplash ( he's considered to be the winner)
Ed Norton , Birdman
Mark Ruffalo, Foxcatcher
Ethan Hawke, Boyhood
Tom Wilkinson, Selma
Miyavi, Unbroken
Robert Duvall, The Judge
Tim Roth, Selma

Another site that can give you predictions is awardswatch.com. Obviously, nothing is set in stone. But those sites, as well as the trades, can give you an idea where the industry is leaning, or at least where or whom the respective studios are backing.

Magnolia Pictures are not the type of distributor to back the movies that they are involved with in Oscar campaigns. They do not even send out screeners to voters. Magnolia Pictures President, Eamonn Bowles, doesn't believe that Oscar campaigns are cost effective.


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> According to goldderby.com, the top candidates are
> 
> JK Simmons, Whiplash ( he's considered to be the winner)
> Ed Norton , Birdman
> Mark Ruffalo, Foxcatcher
> Ethan Hawke, Boyhood
> Tom Wilkinson, Selma
> Miyavi, Unbroken
> Robert Duvall, The Judge
> Tim Roth, Selma
> 
> Another site that can give you predictions is awardswatch.com. Obviously, nothing is set in stone. But those sites, as well as the trades, can give you an idea where the industry is leaning, or at least where or whom the respective studios are backing.
> 
> Magnolia Pictures are not the type of distributor to back the movies that they are involved with in Oscar campaigns. They do not even send out screeners to voters. *Magnolia Pictures President, Eamonn Bowles, doesn't believe that Oscar campaigns are cost effective.*



I already like Mr Bowles for this.


----------



## chicaloca

Gosh he's aging so rapidly. I'm afraid the next time I check this thread I'll be looking at Christopher Plummer.


----------



## hellobyebye

chicaloca said:


> Gosh he's aging so rapidly. I'm afraid the next time I check this thread I'll be looking at Christopher Plummer.



yeah, he really is. he's burning the candle at both ends if you ask me. i think it'd be good for him to pace himself a bit.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> According to goldderby.com, the top candidates are
> 
> JK Simmons, Whiplash ( he's considered to be the winner)
> Ed Norton , Birdman
> Mark Ruffalo, Foxcatcher
> Ethan Hawke, Boyhood
> Tom Wilkinson, Selma
> Miyavi, Unbroken
> Robert Duvall, The Judge
> Tim Roth, Selma
> 
> Another site that can give you predictions is awardswatch.com. Obviously, nothing is set in stone. But those sites, as well as the trades, can give you an idea where the industry is leaning, or at least where or whom the respective studios are backing.
> 
> Magnolia Pictures are not the type of distributor to back the movies that they are involved with in Oscar campaigns. They do not even send out screeners to voters. Magnolia Pictures President, Eamonn Bowles, doesn't believe that Oscar campaigns are cost effective.



Ooh thanks!!! 

A nomination to SAG, BAFTA or Oscar I know it 100% impossible but I was wondering to the Golden Globes, at best supporting actor in a comedy or musical. Hawke, Simmons, Miyavi, Ruffalo, etc, are all dramas performances. I can only think of Norton as a big contender. Who else was praised this year in a comedy or musical? Maybe someoe from Into The Woods, Chef, Top 5 or Neighbors?


----------



## jlactofree

chicaloca said:


> Gosh he's aging so rapidly. I'm afraid the next time I check this thread I'll be looking at Christopher Plummer.



Too funny!!


----------



## gemini582

There's info about Michael and the Jobs film in the Sony leaks.



> At this point the crew at Sony was just tossing out the names of famous men ("Fassbender? Bradley Cooper?") before agreeing to watch Shame and regroup. All they seemed to agree on was the size of Fassbender's dick:
> 
> Subject: Re: I am really concerned about Fassbender
> 
> I agree with Mike.
> 
> *Fassbender is not a star yet, but a really fine actor who is putting together a terrific body of work.*
> 
> He was sooo good in Prometheus and X-Men.
> 
> Remember Ridley told us he thinks he's the best actor there is. Loved him.
> 
> Making Jobs great is not about casting a movie star, it's about turning in a stunning performance.
> 
> The script and the take is the star in this one.
> 
> On Nov 3, 2014, at 10:52 PM, DeLuca, Michael wrote:
> 
> *Shame just makes you feel bad to have normal sized male genitalia, unless Aaron is Johnny Wad Holmes he's in for a bummer of an evening.* I'd steer mark to fassbenders roles in inglorious bastards where he's basically Cary Grant, Prometheus where he's basically Peter o toole, and x men first class where he's just very very good. His role in 12 Years and his performance of it rivals Ralph Fiennes' iconic depiction of twisted, racial sadistic violence as Amon Goeth for making horror watchable. Also very good as Rochester in Cary Fukunagas Jane Eyre. I'll tell him.






> But the next day she e-mailed Sorkin again to say that Boyle seems committed to Michael Fassbender for the part.
> 
> *Sorkin replied, This used to be an event. I don't know who Michael Fassbender is and the rest of the world isn't going to care. This is insane.* But in the exchange that followed, he wrote, **** it. He's a great actor whose time has come.
> 
> Thats where I ended up, Pascal replied.
> 
> Yeah, if the movies good, hell be on the cover of everything and get nominated for everything, Sorkin conceded.


----------



## jlactofree

Thank you.  I was just about to post the same article.


----------



## jlactofree

Attached is the entire article. Quite long:

 [MENTION=117478]ars[/MENTION]technica: Leaked Sony e-mails reveal Aaron Sorkin wanted Tom Cruise as Steve Jobs http://t.co/5TJxDaf3K4 by [MENTION=257671]THE[/MENTION]packetrat


----------



## jlactofree

The article I posted yesterday said this was the reason Natalie Portman passed.  I do believe that Tom Cruise would have been a better choice than Bale even.  Not the physical aspect, but Tom's ability in other movies like "A Few Good Men" and "Tropic Thunder".


----------



## gemini582

I still don't think Michael's right for it either. I wonder how often people argue over him being talented but not a star.


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> I still don't think Michael's right for it either. I wonder how often people argue over him being talented but not a star.



These days probably often.  Movies are being pressured to fill seats at the theatre.  Example,  Leonardo made the Great Gatsby.  Who would have thought that it would be a hit.  It was a big hit because of him.
I think that is the reality of an actor today.  Either stick with small films and be happy or go the blockbuster route.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Ooh thanks!!!
> 
> A nomination to SAG, BAFTA or Oscar I know it 100% impossible but I was wondering to the Golden Globes, at best supporting actor in a comedy or musical. Hawke, Simmons, Miyavi, Ruffalo, etc, are all dramas performances. I can only think of Norton as a big contender. Who else was praised this year in a comedy or musical? Maybe someoe from Into The Woods, Chef, Top 5 or Neighbors?


 The supporting category is drama\comedy,sadly.


----------



## mchris55

Thanks for the articles. They are very insightful. When exactly are these children going to get over the man's penis? You would think it was the length of his entire leg.

I don't agree with the Cruise choice for Jobs, Sorkin has lost his mind. There is a reason why Cruise only does action movies now and he is expensive. He wouldn't have fit Sony's budget.

The Portman thing I'm not sure about. Universal acquired the film 11/24 and there were reports of her negotiating over Thanksgiving wknd, so she knew Cruise and Bale were not involved at that time.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The supporting category is drama\comedy,sadly.



Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh I thought it was separated too LoL he's totally out of it hahaha if there was a specific for musical/comedy he had a small shot at least. Anyway, that's life.


----------



## Morgane

It's all so entertaining!
The *****ness! the drama!




jlactofree said:


> These days probably often. * Movies are being pressured to fill seats at the theatre.*  Example,  Leonardo made the Great Gatsby.  Who would have thought that it would be a hit.  It was a big hit because of him.
> I think that is the reality of an actor today.  Either stick with small films and be happy or go the blockbuster route.


 

You're right,but at the same time the old days when they could sell a film only using the stars involved are gone. I read this article on Vulture,some months ago. It makes some very good points.
http://www.vulture.com/2012/07/why-stars-dont-matter-gavin-polone.html
 "the right actor cast in the right part, whether they are well known or not, makes a movie good, and good adds value, regardless of the level of his or her celebrity. Big-name stars don&#8217;t necessarily sell tickets; they sell magazines when there is a story on the cover about their divorce." 
I completely agree.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh I thought it was separated too LoL he's totally out of it hahaha if there was a specific for musical/comedy he had a small shot at least. Anyway, that's life.


 


I think Portman passed on this because her role,I suppose,is not so substantial,and her ego seems pretty big many actors want to work with him,but Sorkin is not known to give women great roles. I've also seen people speculating that she was influenced by the recent criticism about The Newsroom. When she was considered for Macbeth,I remember many articles remarking that she wanted to work again with Michael,so I think that she would have accepted the role in other circumstances.


On a happier note,many people are now going to see Shame!


"Pascal e-mailed back, saying that she loved the idea and that she was going to talk to Boyle about it. But the next day she e-mailed Sorkin again to say that Boyle &#8220;seems committed to&#8221; Michael Fassbender for the part.
Sorkin replied, &#8220;*This used to be an event. I don't know who Michael Fassbender is and the rest of the world isn't going to care. This is insane*.&#8221; But in the exchange that followed, he wrote, &#8220;**** it. He's a great actor whose time has come.&#8221;
*&#8220;That&#8217;s where I ended up,&#8221; Pascal replied.*
&#8220;*Yeah, if the movie&#8217;s good, he&#8217;ll be on the cover of everything and get nominated for everything,*&#8221; Sorkin conceded.


We know that Sorkin is a self-assorbed *******,so I'm not surprised that he's TOO BUSY in the writers room to see the others' work..  But it's good that after seeing Michael's work he was so impressed


----------



## twiddlebird

I've been reading all of the associated emails about the Jobs movie, and at this point I really want to see a movie made about the making of the Jobs movie. These people are insane.


----------



## libeth

Morgane said:


> It's all so entertaining!
> The *****ness! the drama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're right,but at the same time the old days when they could sell a film only using the stars involved are gone.* I read this article on Vulture,some months ago. It makes some very good points.
> http://www.vulture.com/2012/07/why-stars-dont-matter-gavin-polone.html
> "the right actor cast in the right part, whether they are well known or not, makes a movie good, and good adds value, regardless of the level of his or her celebrity. Big-name stars don&#8217;t necessarily sell tickets; they sell magazines when there is a story on the cover about their divorce."
> I completely agree.


 Pascal in her email  wrote that this film doesn't need  a movie star but a stunning performance.
What a mess!These people are completely disconnected from reality.I wonder what will happen now..
Things we've learned :
-Michael is Cary Grant and Peter O' Toole all in one.
-Ridley Scott and Danny Boyle love him.
-Shame is still a big deal.
-People lure Leo using  his Oscars thirst 
- At Sony Pictures nobody change the default &#8220;sent from my iPad"


I still hope he turns down it.


-


----------



## bhb2014

Jeez, what a mess this film! LoL Let's wait and find out who's been cast then. I hope Michael passes it, he needs to rest after so many films. But if he wanna do it I'm sure he'll rock it


----------



## mchris55

Thanks for the Vulture article. I agree with it also.

The ignorance of the people involved in making these decisions is truly scary.


----------



## FassbenderLover

This is one hot mess and now the public is seeing how the business side of how Hollywood works, it is one cut throat business. Sorkin is a prick but one thing he is right on and that is, Michael's time has come. He is a great actor and he's gonna do a wonderful job


----------



## mollie12

I don't think Michael is right for the film & I wish he'd drop out, but I don't think he will.   I also doubt that Universal and Rudin are going to drop the project, even with the crazy bad publicity. Sony's taking most of the heat for all of this.  



> I still don't think Michael's right for it either. I wonder how often people argue over him being talented but not a star.



Every time he's up for a major role, in my opinion.


----------



## gemini582

jlactofree said:


> These days probably often.  Movies are being pressured to fill seats at the theatre.  Example,  Leonardo made the Great Gatsby.  Who would have thought that it would be a hit.  It was a big hit because of him.
> 
> I think that is the reality of an actor today.  Either stick with small films and be happy or go the blockbuster route.



It's interesting there's always talk about how everyone wants to work with him but then you see he's still considered a big risk. There has to be a push for him to up his profile.



mollie12 said:


> I don't think Michael is right for the film & I wish he'd drop out, but I don't think he will.   I also doubt that Universal and Rudin are going to drop the project, even with the crazy bad publicity. Sony's taking most of the heat for all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he's up for a major role, in my opinion.





This thing is a mess and he should drop it but I can see how those emails might make him want to prove that he's right for the part.


----------



## jlactofree

mollie12 said:


> I don't think Michael is right for the film & I wish he'd drop out, but I don't think he will.   I also doubt that Universal and Rudin are going to drop the project, even with the crazy bad publicity. Sony's taking most of the heat for all of this.
> 
> 
> Every time he's up for a major role, in my opinion.




I don't think he's right for the role either.


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> It's interesting there's always talk about how everyone wants to work with him but then you see he's still considered a big risk. There has to be a push for him to up his profile.
> 
> 
> This thing is a mess and he should drop it but I can see how those emails might make him want to prove that he's right for the part.



I think Michael is considered a risk because of The Counselor.  I think that was his chance to prove he could be a leading man and it didn't make close to the amount the studio wanted.   And I know people will say it wasn't his fault that Ridley dropped the ball big time, but Michael was the headliner.  I think if an actor is ready to take a leap to star status, it's very risky.  Jennifer Lawrence comes to mind. Indie films (winter bone, AH, Silverlining Playbook) to Hunger Games franchise.  She succeeded to that level.
I think indies have a safer/ less risk regarding profit.  
I don't count movies like XMen because they have several major stars to draw box office.
Again, worldwide profit has become very important.

I would like Michael to dabble in TV again and indies.
Many major stars are doing both, increasing their awareness and following/star power.  Like Benedict Cumberbatch.  Mr Sherlock.


----------



## mchris55

This is really going to be a difficult decision. I don't envy him at all. His beef is with Sorkin and Sony. The picture is now at Universal with Boyle directing. It appears, for now, that Universal and Boyle are behind him. His managers and agents undoubtedly have gone HAM at Sorkin and Sony over this mess. And you may even throw in Pitt, because he has worked with Rudin in the past and now their nonsense is tainting his wife. So, after taking Rudin out over Angie, I'm sure he dropped some mess over Fassbender as well. Ugly, ugly, ugly.

So does Michael cut bait with an FU to this nonsense or does he brings the fire and put out an FU performance, so yes, everyone will KNOW ( even prominent writers who want to act like they don't know) who he is. Tough decisions, because after this, everyone will know who he is.


----------



## Reborn

What I find the most difficult to understand is why they feel another "Jobs" movie is necessary.
Its an assumption that because Steve Jobs was a technology Icon that people want to see his life depicted in film over and over again.
If you read film forums and various blogs, the consistent message is why bother? Its too soon, from the last movie and from his death in all fairness for the vast majority of potential audiences to appreciate any such story.
Its rumoured that even Steve Jobs own family don't want this film made.
Maybe I am wrong but I can only speak for myself and people who I have spoken to and not one person wants to see this film at the box office. "its the old I might watch it if it comes on TV/Netflix etc.
Someone mentioned that these film execs, studio bosses and writers are very removed from reality, and its absolutely true. If they did a little Market research they would probably find that this could be a really disappointing investment.

My concern in Micheal's involvement is that its actually really risky for him. It could be a well scripted film (although Sorkin's arrogance does not convince me it will be at all), however if the audience is disinterested due to "Jobs" overload it will not do well at the box office, which will reflect on him, and he could be further labelled as unable to carry a lead.

I also have concerns about his accents, he is a great actor, but his American accents need a lot of work, in Shame and 12YAS they were not great. I have not seen the Counsellor to compare.
In doing Steve he would have to nail it and if production starts in Jan its doubtful he would have time to prepare properly.

Essentially this is a battle of ego's his included which is not a great place to start. I know most feel  his time has come but are we convinced this film is it? and could it do a little more harm than good for his career?


----------



## Reborn

Originally Posted by mollie12
I don't think Michael is right for the film & I wish he'd drop out, but I don't think he will. I also doubt that Universal and Rudin are going to drop the project, even with the crazy bad publicity. Sony's taking most of the heat for all of this. 

Jlactofree
Every time he's up for a major role, in my opinion.

I don't think he's right for the role either.


Sadly I think your right, I read Tom Cruise was considered for the role (I am not a fan of Tom whatsoever) and I hate to say it but I think Sorkin was right. Tom would have captured the duality of Jobs being a charismatic person and also a douche very well. The only issue I saw is the height, which they always sort for Tom anyway.
I think Sorkin conceded as he couldn't get who he wanted to do the film (Cruise and DiCaprio etc) on board hence he starts his mail with "f*uck it! Not "ok you were right he is the man for the Job" (pun intended)


----------



## jlactofree

Reborn said:


> What I find the most difficult to understand is why they feel another "Jobs" movie is necessary.
> Its an assumption that because Steve Jobs was a technology Icon that people want to see his life depicted in film over and over again.
> If you read film forums and various blogs, the consistent message is why bother? Its too soon, from the last movie and from his death in all fairness for the vast majority of potential audiences to appreciate any such story.
> Its rumoured that even Steve Jobs own family don't want this film made.
> Maybe I am wrong but I can only speak for myself and people who I have spoken to and not one person wants to see this film at the box office. "its the old I might watch it if it comes on TV/Netflix etc.
> Someone mentioned that these film execs, studio bosses and writers are very removed from reality, and its absolutely true. If they did a little Market research they would probably find that this could be a really disappointing investment.
> 
> My concern in Micheal's involvement is that its actually really risky for him. It could be a well scripted film (although Sorkin's arrogance does not convince me it will be at all), however if the audience is disinterested due to "Jobs" overload it will not do well at the box office, which will reflect on him, and he could be further labelled as unable to carry a lead.
> 
> I also have concerns about his accents, he is a great actor, but his American accents need a lot of work, in Shame and 12YAS they were not great. I have not seen the Counsellor to compare.
> In doing Steve he would have to nail it and if production starts in Jan its doubtful he would have time to prepare properly.
> 
> Essentially this is a battle of ego's his included which is not a great place to start. I know most feel  his time has come but are we convinced this film is it? and could it do a little more harm than good for his career?




Very well said.  I agree 100%.


----------



## BagBerry13

Reborn said:


> What I find the most difficult to understand is why they feel another "Jobs" movie is necessary.
> Its an assumption that because Steve Jobs was a technology Icon that people want to see his life depicted in film over and over again.
> If you read film forums and various blogs, the consistent message is why bother? Its too soon, from the last movie and from his death in all fairness for the vast majority of potential audiences to appreciate any such story.
> Its rumoured that even Steve Jobs own family don't want this film made.
> Maybe I am wrong but I can only speak for myself and people who I have spoken to and not one person wants to see this film at the box office. "its the old I might watch it if it comes on TV/Netflix etc.
> Someone mentioned that these film execs, studio bosses and writers are very removed from reality, and its absolutely true. If they did a little Market research they would probably find that this could be a really disappointing investment.
> 
> Essentially this is a battle of ego's his included which is not a great place to start. I know most feel  his time has come but are we convinced this film is it? and could it do a little more harm than good for his career?



Couldn't have said it better.
That was my first reaction as well. Why bother with a movie? Maybe it's my disinterest in anything behind-the-scenes of technology stuff but I don't see how this movie could be interesting. Yes, I use Apple but do I need a movie about how the guy came up with it?


----------



## Underoos!

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think this version is supposed to mainly focus on Jobs' speeches.  Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I don't think Michael is right for the film & I wish he'd drop out, but I don't think he will.   I also doubt that Universal and Rudin are going to drop the project, even with the crazy bad publicity*.* Sony's taking most of the heat for all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time he's up for a major role, in my opinion.


 

It's not bad publicity,now there will be people who will want to see what all the fuss is about.. a great script,a super producer who broke with Sony only because SP head Amy Pascal didn't want to back up a project with such a great script,all this  because she was toooo scared of Angelina Jolie.. It's just great publicity for the film. Sony.. well,that's another matter..
I don't think he's right either. He will not drop out,I can already figure Sorkin calling him  yesterday to clean up.

 Fassbender is not a "movie star",whatever today this means,Tom Hardy is not a movie star,Cumberbatch can't open a movie alone,at least without Weinstein supporting him.. None of them,and Fassbender is still above them career-wise, is recognizable like Pitt,Robert DJ,Depp, but at the same time none of the old generation of so-called movie stars  can't guarantee nothing,now. Cruise has huge flops,Depp has huge flops when he's not in the Pirates franchise,Depp-Jolie was another flop.. Just to name a few.How many people go to see a RDJ's film when  he's not Sherlock or Iron Man? How many people did go to see Jlaw's Serena? I've seen many times Bale being compared to Fassbender (career's choices),and actually Bale was the first choice for Sorkin  after Cruise,I suppose.. Bale has a longer career,but what really makes a difference to the way they are perceived is Bale's involvement in TDK trilogy. But,again,how many people did go to see Out of the Furnace the last year?How many people Bale,who is considered a bigger name than Fassbender,draw only with his name attached?I think that movie franchises are giving some distorted perceptions..
Actually I don't even know what can be considered a "major role",these days. Is the leading role in a Paul Thomas Anderson' film  or a Malick's film a major role? Fassbeder could  be among the first casting choices,but this is not mainstream stuff,even with Pitt attached.. What is highly regarded within the film industry is not marketable most of the time,what is marketable can ruin a good actor's reputation. There are mainstream movies whit a lot of box-office potential even without big-names,there are mainstream movies with potential helped by a big name (Pitt's WWZ),there are maintream movies with potential who are flops even with a big-name (Cruise's American BO,even if in his case his antics play a big role). There's no rule anymore,IMO.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> I think Sorkin conceded as he couldn't get who he wanted to do the film (Cruise and DiCaprio etc) on board hence he starts his mail with "f*uck it! Not "ok you were right he is the man for the Job" (pun intended)


 

What is very sad is that they (Pascal,Rudin,Sorkin) don't  care about what every actor could bring to the role with his  individuality. Bale,Fassbender,DiCaprio are all very different. They were just looking for some buzz.. Actually  Amy Pascal in that exchange with DeLuca was right when she wrote that this film needs just a stunning performance and a good cast (I'm not sure about Michael)because if the script is SOOO brilliant,as everyone is saying,a big super name is not necessary..
TSN was a starless film,probably Sorkin doesn't remember the time when he had just  Eisenberg and Timberlake as super big stars..
Actually,if the script is SOOO brilliant,IMO the true problem here is not the big name,but its target. TSN could appeal to a younger audience,I don't know if this is the case.. with or without big name. This would be sad if Michael will be involved. 
Initially I thought Sorkin was being sarcastic and *****ing about Boyle who didn't want Cruise,but it's likely he didn't really know Michael's work.. these self-centered people live in a bubble ( ''he will be nominated for everything'' ,as if he wasn't already) and he could just be one of those ampas members who don't see what they vote..
If he didn't know his work,I'm sure he saw it and was sincere when he said that Michael is great,but these people want everything..  buzz and critical acclaim. I'm sure he look at Michael's track record with critics and suddenly it became a very good idea.


----------



## karma70

What really confuses me is why Sony found it so difficult to finance.  It  sounds like a zero-budget movie. The story takes place back stage at  three of Apples biggest presentations.  The only thing they  need apart from the actors is a couple of rooms and a hallway. Even so  they wanted Tom Cruise, who's fee is probably bigger than the cost of  the movie it self. 

To me it seems like Pascal was staling and did'nt  want to make the movie. First by makeing it difficult for them to hire  Fincher, and then by not making an effort to finance it when Fassbender  was cast. If you read the e-mails it is clear that it's Rudin who makes a  deal with Universal and ask Pascal to release the film. He knew it  would never be made at Sony and sold it to Universal. My guess  is that Danny Boyle now will make a small-budget film. Foucising on the  script itself and the quality of the actors, instead of on big stars.


----------



## Singra

Morgane said:


> What is very sad is that they (Pascal,Rudin,Sorkin) don't  care about what every actor could bring to the role with his  individuality. Bale,Fassbender,DiCaprio are all very different. They were just looking for some buzz.. Actually  Amy Pascal in that exchange with DeLuca was right when she wrote that this film needs just a stunning performance and a good cast (I'm not sure about Michael)because if the script is SOOO brilliant,as everyone is saying,a big super name is not necessary..
> *TSN was a starless film,probably Sorkin doesn't remember the time when he had just  Eisenberg and Timberlake as super big stars..*
> Actually,if the script is SOOO brilliant,IMO the true problem here is not the big name,but its target. TSN could appeal to a younger audience,I don't know if this is the case.. with or without big name. This would be sad if Michael will be involved.
> Initially I thought Sorkin was being sarcastic and *****ing about Boyle who didn't want Cruise,but it's likely he didn't really know Michael's work.. these self-centered people live in a bubble ( ''he will be nominated for everything'' ,as if he wasn't already) and he could just be one of those ampas members who don't see what they vote..
> If he didn't know his work,I'm sure he saw it and was sincere when he said that Michael is great,but these people want everything..  buzz and critical acclaim. I'm sure he look at Michael's track record with critics and suddenly it became a very good idea.



TSN wasn't starless, Fincher was the movie's real star, he also has the power to get the cast he wants.. not every director is as fortunate. 

Sorkin and his merry band do come across as major d-bags in the emails but I've heard many writers, directors and producers talk about the pressure of the bottom line. They've said it takes so much to get a film approved and made that it's hard not to think about how it's going to test and how the movies going to sell during the writing/development phase. To have a movie fall apart after years of development because it's going to be a hard sell can make anyone a little cynical.




Reborn said:


> What I find the most difficult to understand is why they feel another "Jobs" movie is necessary.
> Its an assumption that because Steve Jobs was a technology Icon that people want to see his life depicted in film over and over again.
> If you read film forums and various blogs, the consistent message is why bother? Its too soon, from the last movie and from his death in all fairness for the vast majority of potential audiences to appreciate any such story.
> Its rumoured that even Steve Jobs own family don't want this film made.
> Maybe I am wrong but I can only speak for myself and people who I have spoken to and not one person wants to see this film at the box office. "its the old I might watch it if it comes on TV/Netflix etc.
> Someone mentioned that these film execs, studio bosses and writers are very removed from reality, and its absolutely true. If they did a little Market research they would probably find that this could be a really disappointing investment.
> 
> My concern in Micheal's involvement is that its actually really risky for him. It could be a well scripted film (although Sorkin's arrogance does not convince me it will be at all), however if the audience is disinterested due to "Jobs" overload it will not do well at the box office, which will reflect on him, and he could be further labelled as unable to carry a lead.
> 
> I also have concerns about his accents, he is a great actor, but his American accents need a lot of work, in Shame and 12YAS they were not great. I have not seen the Counsellor to compare.
> In doing Steve he would have to nail it and if production starts in Jan its doubtful he would have time to prepare properly.
> 
> Essentially this is a battle of ego's his included which is not a great place to start. I know most feel  his time has come but are we convinced this film is it? and could it do a little more harm than good for his career?



So agree with everything you said. 

Aside from the whole why are they making this movie I'm also struggling to see Fassbender as Jobs, his American accent has been a problem for me in past movies.

I actually thought Cruise would have been better for the role... he has the intensity, the weirdly hollow personality and physically he could pass more for Jobs than I feel Fassbender could. Cruise is intense in a very American way and Jobs is a quintessentially American character, Fassbender's intensity reads slightly differently... to me anyway.


----------



## mollie12

He's still in Australia?


----------



## jlactofree

mollie12 said:


> He's still in Australia?



So much for him missing the BIFA's because of work.


----------



## BagBerry13

Underoos! said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but I think this version is supposed to mainly focus on Jobs' speeches.  Sounds like a winner to me!



That sounds even worse! If I haven't watched his speeches while he lived why should I watch a movie about it? It has written boring all over it.


----------



## jlactofree

bagberry13 said:


> that sounds even worse! If i haven't watched his speeches while he lived why should i watch a movie about it? It has written boring all over it.



lol!


----------



## Hackensack

In regard to the film, I think it is about three product launches and the backstage drama before they occurred.  But as one of the leaked emails revealed (I can't find it now), the script features a limited number of characters and claustrophobic settings.  It actually sounds like something that would be a good play.
If I were Michael, I wouldn't want to be in it now that he knows Sorkin dissed him, but he also knows that Boyle went to bat for him, so possibly feels some sort of obligation.  It's a tough situation.
And in regard to Boyle, I'd really like to see the two of them work together--in something else.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That does _not_ sound like a film a lot of people are going to want to see. Indeed it sounds like Oscar bait - one that actors and directors etc will _lurrrrrve_ , and maybe some of the "art" crowd (I like a great indie myself but this sounds....dry).

That said it's hard to make a judgement on this kind of film because the details are so bareboned. 

Michael is certainly a good enough actor to carry it off (bar the always present probs with accent) and it could be a tour de force for him _if it's done right_. But getting a really big crowd in it see it? I just don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> So much for him missing the BIFA's because of work.



Do you think he's still there shooting something for TLBO? But he'll probably be in UK soon to spend some time with his family. I hope he rests because 2015 will be extremely busy for him, like 2014 ten times Lol


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> Do you think he's still there shooting something for TLBO? But he'll probably be in UK soon to spend some time with his family. I hope he rests because 2015 will be extremely busy for him, like 2014 ten times Lol



i think he is there doing whatever he does to enjoy himself.  The movie is in post production.  Since I've been following him, if he's nominated, he attends BIFA, BAFTA etc.  that's why I was surprised he didn't attend.  His costar attended. i think he's hiding again.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> i think he is there doing whatever he does to enjoy himself.  And go into hiding.  The movie is in post production.  Since I've been following him, if he's nominated, he attends.



True, good to know he's resting then  We'll probably see him next month at Sundance! =)


----------



## jlactofree

I didn't say resting. Michael likes to drink, party etc.  That's what I've noticed over the years.


----------



## bhb2014

By resting I meant he's not working, he's enjoying himself, whether he's laying down on a bed or having fun  He does attend events when he's nominated but he didn't attend BIFA last weekend, I missed him there =(


----------



## BagBerry13

Following the whole Sony email hack ... it's interesting to see how Hollywood makes decisions. And how much ego is involved. Even more than I thought. Sorkin seems to be a big arsehole (and if he thinks no one cares about MF, I haven't heard of him before The Newsroom either).
I mean I knew it but it's actually really saddening to see that today's filmmaking decisions aren't foremost based on talent but rather what old, white-haired producers think the audience wants to see and what brings the most money for them. Those people are so far removed from reality, how are they supposed to make a reality-based film? This is why they try to go through with this Jobs movie. They think people actually want to see it. They spend so much money on sh*tty movies so when actually really good scripts land on their table they don't have any left for them.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> I think Michael is considered a risk because of The Counselor.





jlactofree said:


> I would like Michael to dabble in TV again and indies.
> Manymajor stars are doing both, increasing their awareness and following/starpower. Like Benedict Cumberbatch. Mr Sherlock.


 
The Counselor wasn't sold  like a Fassbender's film. It was promoted like a film with Fassbender,Pitt,Cruz,Bardem and Diaz. Even posters made this clear. Actually Cruz'sand Fassbender's roles were the most lackluster. The Counselor is already on many cult films lists but I understand why it's not for everyone. It's some kind of hybrid,leaning towards arthouse territory,while people thought to see a blockbuster thriller,after all the misleading trailers. 

I agree about his career and I don't think his intent to mix indies,auteur films and things like Prometheus or Xmen is changed. His ability to disappear in every role,not being overexposed and always in the public eye are all things that help him as an actor. When I watch films with people  like Pitt,Cruise,even Di Caprio, I often just see them playing themselves.A tv project would beinteresting too. McQueen is filming Codes of Conduct for HBO.I'm curious to see it.



Singra said:


> TSN wasn't starless, Fincher was the movie's real star, he also has the power to get the cast he wants.. not every director is as fortunate. I actually thought Cruise would have been better for the role... he has the intensity, the weirdly hollow personality and physically he could pass more for Jobs than I feel Fassbender could. Cruise is intense in a very American way and Jobs is a quintessentially American character, Fassbender's intensity reads slightly differently... to me anyway.


 
The film's real star is the script,in my opinion. Fincher made the best of it.Sorkin was a highly regarded writer ,of course,but he was not what he's nowwithin the industry. Fincher is a great director and I'm sure he cast thepersons he thought  were right for their roles (even Timberlake),but nobody has always carte blanche (budget issues,etc..).
My point is that TSN suceeded even without big names because of its subject,becauseit could appeal to a younger audience. My concern about this Jobs film is that,despite the brilliant script,it could appear uninteresting and its target is not well-defined. There's no big name who can change it,IMO.
 I hope I'm wrong,but I don't like him for the role either. I think that the accent in so many dialogue-heavy scenes could be a problem for many non-American actors,not only for him. I think Michael made a good work in 12YAS (he was better than Cumberbatch IMO),in fact I've seen many praising him . In Shame his character was Irish,so I don't see any problem, and his Irish accent in the last Xmen FC's scenes  was due to reshoots. But obviously he needs more time for this kind of film. Maybe Cruise would have been an interesting choice. Boyle said he was a commercial name,evidently that's the way he's perceived within the industry and Cruise can't guarantee a commercial success anymore,so probably their needs would have not fitted either. I still don't know if Sorkin  thought he was right for the role or wanted just some buzz for Cruise-serious actor again..These people don't seem to know what kind of actor they need,honestly.


----------



## Morgane

karma70 said:


> *To me it seems like Pascalwas staling and did'nt want to make the movie. First by makeing it difficultfor them to hire Fincher, and then by not making an effort to finance it whenFassbender was cast. If you read the e-mails it is clear that it's Rudin whomakes a deal with Universal and ask Pascal to release the film. He knew itwould never be made at Sony and sold it to Universal.* My guessis that Danny Boyle now will make a small-budget film. Foucising on the script itself and the quality of the actors, instead of on big stars.


 Sorkin was pushing for Cruise. Sony didn't want to pay  Fincher ,let alone  FincherAND Cruise.. At the end Pascal agreed about Fassbender,but clearly she didn'twant to make the movie,with or without Bale\Cruise\etc.. All the problems about the impossibility to free up Sorkin because Angelina Jolie wanted him for Cleopatra were just excuses. When things went really bad between them,Rudin made the deal with Universal.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *That does not sound like a film alot of people are going to want to see. Indeed it sounds like Oscar bait - onethat actors and directors etc will **lurrrrrve**, andmaybe some of the "art" crowd (I like a great indie myself but thissounds....dry).*
> Thatsaid it's hard to make a judgement on this kind of film because the details areso bareboned.
> Michaelis certainly a good enough actor to carry it off (bar the always present probswith accent) and it could be a tour de force for him _if it's done right_.*But getting a reallybig crowd in it see it? I just don't think that's going to happen*.


In my opinion it was never meant to be a BO draw,like a Bond film. Now all  seems "more"than it actually is,because of the speculation and the big egos involved..
These people are more interested in the buzz (e.g. when Sorkin was pushing for Cruise in a  serious roleagain),awards bait,critical acclaim side of the film.. I think this is the reason why Sorkin changed his mind about Michael.
It'snot going to happen,whoever is involved in it,in my opinion.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> By resting I meant he's not working, he's enjoying himself, whether he's laying down on a bed or having fun  He does attend events when he's nominated but he didn't attend BIFA last weekend, I missed him there =(


Resting can mean many things for him.. However he's still in Australia.
From TLBO set


----------



## miss clare

Andrew Sorkin is an over-rated writer.  He strings together cliches.  This mash-up of is funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S78RzZr3IwI


----------



## Hackensack

> Sorkin is an over-rated writer.  He strings together cliches.  This mash-up is funny.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S78RzZr3IwI



This mash-up is amazing!  It's interesting to see how different actors deliver the same lines in different shows.
It's interesting, too, that Sorkin himself is coming under some scrutiny as this goes on; perhaps one should be careful before dissing someone, even if you think it's private.


----------



## mchris55

If Universal is smart, they would bring him to the Unbroken premiere on Monday. It would diffuse the Sony negativity and reinforce Jobs. Win, win for him, he gets to get this nonsense out of the way with humor, and does a solid for the Jolie-Pitts because unfortunately Angie can't be there. He also knows Jack O'Connell from Eden Lake. Everyone wins.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Resting can mean many things for him.. However he's still in Australia.
> From TLBO set



Oooh I though they had already finished shooting. Thanks for the update and the pic!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

miss clare said:


> Andrew Sorkin is an over-rated writer.  He strings together cliches.  This mash-up of is funny.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S78RzZr3IwI



Hilarious!


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> Resting can mean many things for him.. However he's still in Australia.
> From TLBO set



Filming is finished.  That picture is from a few weeks ago. 

@FassbendKiki: #MichaelFassbender and #AliciaVikander    on #TheLightBetweenOceans set a few weeks ago http://t.co/XAH66H5D0V


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh I though they had already finished shooting. Thanks for the update and the pic!



There are finished filming.  Also, IMDB is listed as post production.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> Filming is finished.  That picture is from a few weeks ago.
> 
> @FassbendKiki: #MichaelFassbender and #AliciaVikander    on #TheLightBetweenOceans set a few weeks ago http://t.co/XAH66H5D0V


Yes,that pic is from a  few weeks ago.He was still in Australia because someone met him a in cafe three or four days ago.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh I though they had already finished shooting. Thanks for the update and the pic!


 No,no,filming is finished!I meant to say that he's still there,at least until three days ago,because someone met him.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> No,no,filming is finished!I meant to say that he's still there,at least until three days ago,because someone met him.



Ooooh ok then! Good for him then! Can't wait to see him at Sundance next month


----------



## bhb2014

Frank was elected one of the best soundtracks of 2014 by Indiewire! They won't go for the Oscar because the Academy has already announces the competitors but that's good anyway. I loved its songs 

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...est-movie-soundtracks-of-2014-20141210?page=3


----------



## mollie12

Good lord, Amy Pascal seriously seriously doesn't like Mr. Fassbender. 

https://twitter.com/BikiniRobotArmy/status/544147886217240577

Link has an e-mail from Rudin to Pascal I haven't seen before.


----------



## Singra

Wow that email... Rudin is a manipulative d-bag.

What I got from the email was that she had no confidence in Fassbender for the role and didn't love the casting choice which is not the same as saying she doesn't like him at all. Lot of people on the internet have expressed reservations about Fassbender for the role and a bunch of high profile people have already passed on the movie which seems to indicate that there is something wrong or very risky with the project.  

In all the emails about this movie is seems like Pascal is always finding ways of stalling this project, she just didn't want to make it seemingly.

Edit:
In the email Rudin references TSN which I don't think is a great comparison... the main focus of TSN wasn't necessarily Zuckerberg or rather Zuckerberg was not a celebrity (when they made TSN) in the way Jobs is/was... audiences have a more solidified picture of Jobs. It seems like the kind of role that would benefit from a movie star presence, as others have pointed out there's nothing compellingly fresh about a Steve Jobs biopic but perhaps it could be the kind of movie that people might tune into to see a transformative performance from a familiar actor/star... Fassbender is a good actor but he's not a movie star, not in that way you might need for a role like this... especially if you were wanting to sell it to a wide audience. 

It's very possible he could do very well under Boyle's direction and the movie could be great but on the surface it does seem like a risky proposition.



An article that give an overview of Rudin AKA HWood's biggest A-hole... http://pagesix.com/2014/12/14/the-man-known-as-hollywoods-biggest-a-hole/


----------



## Reborn

mollie12 said:


> Good lord, Amy Pascal seriously seriously doesn't like Mr. Fassbender.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BikiniRobotArmy/status/544147886217240577
> 
> Link has an e-mail from Rudin to Pascal I haven't seen before.



Thanks for posting - I have tried to add the image of the e-mail here.

Can't believe these people, the mail barely makes sense (I know it is contextual). However this person (assuming it is from Rudin) is an exceptionally well paid writer and his e-mail is not that well composed. I know it's an emotive mail, but it's still mean to be a professional one right?! 
What you can tell at this stage though that he (Rudin) didn't really care if Michael did it or not he just wanted the film made and that was the overriding push on his part.
She (Pascal) didn't want Sony to make the film and used Michael's casting as the excuse.
Rudin called her bluff in the earlier mail when he said OK to go with Fassbender. 
It's really sad  think neither really wanted him for the role. Rudin probably would have secured the film first and fought the lead battle thereafter. 
The part is more his now because of the mail leak, but now there is this enormous pressure for it to be really good and for him especially to prove them all wrong.
This is a mess! He will have to nail it (accent included), as this will be under much more scrutiny now.
Seriously, some have said this is meant to be Oscar bait, but unless the script is phenomenal and Michael / Danny bats it out the park, it is likely to be under much more scrutiny than competing film projects, because of this scandal now. 
Also it's not necessarily going to be one that makes mega bucks at the box office, so the stakes are much higher for all concerned.


----------



## Reborn

Singra said:


> Wow that email... Rudin is a manipulative d-bag.
> 
> Lot of people on the internet have expressed reservations about Fassbender for the role and a bunch of high profile people have already passed on the movie which seems to indicate that there is something wrong or very risky with the project.
> 
> Fassbender is a good actor but he's not a movie star, not in that way you might need for a role like this... especially if you were wanting to sell it to a wide audience.



I sadly do agree with a couple of your points. Michael is a great actor, (I actually think he does have Movie star potential or is kind of one already), however, like you said not for this role.

Because of the type of film it is going to be and the way it will be filmed you need an actor who can carry the film as a draw, which would reduce the risks. 
Unfortunately there are fewer of these type actors around at the moment, and few that even slightly resemble Jobs.

Michael biggest film in terms of movie star appeal is XMen DOFP. however it's an ensemble cast, largely carried by Jackman and Lawrence as the advertised leads to get people to watch it. Look at the pictures for the film, all have those two at the forefront. 

I only hope Michael comes to the conclusion like his other wise peers that there is no shame on passing on this role and walks away. Considering all that has happened, I don't think anyone would think any less of him for leaving the project.


----------



## Hackensack

This article is long but really interesting--the most extensive and intelligible explanation of what happened with the Jobs movie at Sony that I've seen.  Pascal seems to have tried desperately to keep the movie at the last minute after a talk with Boyle, saying that she finally "got" mf (her name for him) in the role.  But it was too late. It also seems that Boyle didn't think their conversation went well.

http://mashable.com/2014/12/11/steve-jobs-sony-email-hack/


----------



## Singra

^ That is a fascinating article... thanks for posting. 

It's really interesting to see how the wheels of the financial side of filmmaking turn.


----------



## mchris55

Thanks for the article. It's really interesting.

My biggest question, is this script REALLY that great? Because this collection of people have not represented themselves well, and don't appear very bright.

The only thing that gives me any hope for the script is that MF (ha,ha) wants to do it. If he does this film, and if he wasn't we would have heard by now, he better knock it out of the park, because there will be an industry bullseye on his back.


----------



## Reborn

Yeah great article!  Very comprehensive
I realized I got Rudin and Sorkin mixed up in my earlier posts..lol:shame:
Confirmed that the role is a "one man show".
Not surprised about the money element, and I think Sony was right to try to keep the budget small, considering the Global box office profit is not expected to be higher than $100-150 million.
The appeal must be that it's a play on film and therefore suited to the awards panels tastes.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Does anyone know if Michael is still in Australia or is he back home? There's a hostage situation going on there and I really hope they are ok
http://hsrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=A2KK_emVS45UOAwABgWbvZx4;_ylu=X3oDMTVzYW5zOWM5BGEDMTQxMjE0IG5ld3Mgc3lkbmV5IGhvc3RhZ2UgdARhaWQDaWQtMzUzMDA3NgRjY29kZQNnYQRjcG9zAzEEZwMzNWU2NTIzNS03ZTEzLTM2YWEtOWZlNC0xOTUzZTVlM2I5NDYEaW50bAN1cwRpdGMDMARwa2d0AzEEcGtndgMyMgRwb3MDMgRyA0RZb2ZhOEFWZUp3aXZoMVdEcTI5BHNlYwN0ZC1mZWEEc2xrA3RpdGxlBHRlc3QDMjUy/RV=1/RE=1419821205/RH=aHNyZC55YWhvby5jb20-/RO=2/RU=aHR0cDovL25ld3MueWFob28uY29tL21ham9yLXBvbGljZS1vcGVyYXRpb24tdW5mb2xkaW5nLXN5ZG5leS0yMzU3NDQxNDUuaHRtbA--/RS=%5EADAV9shaDxvbTZ0ucGsZaILl5AvulA-


----------



## Underoos!

Hackensack said:


> This article is long but really interesting--the most extensive and intelligible explanation of what happened with the Jobs movie at Sony that I've seen.  Pascal seems to have tried desperately to keep the movie at the last minute after a talk with Boyle, saying that she finally "got" mf (her name for him) in the role.  But it was too late. It also seems that Boyle didn't think their conversation went well.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2014/12/11/steve-jobs-sony-email-hack/


Thanks for this article.  I can totally see this movie starting in January.  It stated that Boyle would need two months (Jan., Feb.) for rehearsals and such.  Another four to five weeks to film (March and maybe first week in April).  I would think that two months of prep would allow Michael to get the accent right but who knows.

I guess it's safe to say that Michael is still attached, otherwise, wouldn't somebody have denied or stated he dropped out?


----------



## Underoos!

FassbenderLover said:


> Does anyone know if Michael is still in Australia or is he back home? There's a hostage situation going on there and I really hope they are ok
> http://hsrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=A2KK_emVS45UOAwABgWbvZx4;_ylu=X3oDMTVzYW5zOWM5BGEDMTQxMjE0IG5ld3Mgc3lkbmV5IGhvc3RhZ2UgdARhaWQDaWQtMzUzMDA3NgRjY29kZQNnYQRjcG9zAzEEZwMzNWU2NTIzNS03ZTEzLTM2YWEtOWZlNC0xOTUzZTVlM2I5NDYEaW50bAN1cwRpdGMDMARwa2d0AzEEcGtndgMyMgRwb3MDMgRyA0RZb2ZhOEFWZUp3aXZoMVdEcTI5BHNlYwN0ZC1mZWEEc2xrA3RpdGxlBHRlc3QDMjUy/RV=1/RE=1419821205/RH=aHNyZC55YWhvby5jb20-/RO=2/RU=aHR0cDovL25ld3MueWFob28uY29tL21ham9yLXBvbGljZS1vcGVyYXRpb24tdW5mb2xkaW5nLXN5ZG5leS0yMzU3NDQxNDUuaHRtbA--/RS=%5EADAV9shaDxvbTZ0ucGsZaILl5AvulA-


It's really crazy how that man can just disappear.  Good for him but bad for us!

If he's back in London, I really don't think it's any safer there.  Seems there are terrorists hiding everywhere nowadays.  I hope the hostages in Sydney make it out of there alive.


----------



## bhb2014

Don't worry, Michael is probably fine. I hope everything turns out ok and there are no injured people over there.


----------



## Hackensack

I just saw a tweet stating that he was just spotted in a restaurant near Sydney, in the beach area, with his father.


----------



## Reborn

Underoos! said:


> Thanks for this article.  I can totally see this movie starting in January.  It stated that Boyle would need two months (Jan., Feb.) for rehearsals and such.  Another four to five weeks to film (March and maybe first week in April).  I would think that two months of prep would allow Michael to get the accent right but who knows.
> 
> I guess it's safe to say that Michael is still attached, otherwise, wouldn't somebody have denied or stated he dropped out?



He is still attached. I doubt he will back down from this project now.


----------



## mollie12

Not sure what to make of this news:



> Ahead of its world debut at the Sundance Film Festival in January, Slow West has been acquired by A24 and DirecTV for the U.S.
> 
> It will debut exclusively on DirecTV followed by a theatrical release by A24.
> 
> A24 has acquired several films for its pact with DirecTV, including Denis Villeneuve&#8217;s Enemy starring Jake Gyllenhaal, Jeff Baena&#8217;s directorial debut Life After Beth starring Aubrey Plaza and The Captive, directed by Atom Egoyan.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sundance-a24-directv-acquire-slow-757873


On the one hand, Enemy was pretty damn good. But Life After Beth and The Captive did not get good reviews.  And the fact that the film was picked up BEFORE premiering seems to indicate that the producers may have wanted to dump it on a distributor before official reviews trickled in.


----------



## karma70

mollie12 said:


> Not sure what to make of this news:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sundance-a24-directv-acquire-slow-757873
> 
> 
> On the one hand, Enemy was pretty damn good. But Life After Beth and The Captive did not get good reviews.  And the fact that the film was picked up BEFORE premiering seems to indicate that the producers may have wanted to dump it on a distributor before official reviews trickled in.


They have many good films on their slate:
http://a24films.com/films/


----------



## mollie12

> They have many good films on their slate:
> http://a24films.com/films/



It's their specific plan for it that I'm questioning.  Most of A24's films are NOT released VOD/TV first.  They get a full theatrical release.


----------



## karma70

mollie12 said:


> It's their specific plan for it that I'm questioning.  Most of A24's films are NOT released VOD/TV first.  They get a full theatrical release.


Ok, you are probably right then. It's a bad film. Only reason it got to Sundance is Fassbender's name. 
I hope for the filmmaker's sake he actually shows up and supports the film this time.


----------



## mollie12

> Ok, you are probably right then. It's a bad film. Only reason it got to Sundance is Fassbender's name. I hope for the filmmaker's sake he actually shows up and supports the film this time.



...that's not what I'm saying either. Maybe it's really offbeat/not commercial.  

I'm just saying that it's too soon to know whether this is good news or bad news.  Maybe this film is like Enemy, maybe it's a Life After Beth.


----------



## Reborn

karma70 said:


> Ok, you are probably right then. It's a bad film. Only reason it got to Sundance is Fassbender's name.
> I hope for the filmmaker's sake he actually shows up and supports the film this time.



If he starts working on Jobs, before Sundance then its less likely that he will be at the festival. He is known for putting the work above all things.
If the beginning of this year is anything to go by as a trend and if he feels uncomfortable with all the press around the Jobs film and the e-mails. He may skip Sundance for that reason as well.

Does anyone else suspect he is hiding out in OZ for a bit?


----------



## karma70

Hackensack said:


> I just saw a tweet stating that he was just spotted in a restaurant near Sydney, in the beach area, with his father.


It was not Sydney but a place called Byron Bay. Maybe he and his dad is on one of their motorcycle trips. May explain  why he was not at the BIFA. If he and his dad had planned the trip long  before he knew he was nominated, he probably wouldn't cancel it just to  attend an award show.


----------



## bhb2014

karma70 said:


> It was not Sydney but a place called Byron Bay. Maybe he and his dad is on one of their motorcycle trips. May explain  why he was not at the BIFA. If he and his dad had planned the trip long  before he knew he was nominated, he probably wouldn't cancel it just to  attend an award show.



I agree. Michael wouldn't miss an important award like that for nothing. Good to know he's with his family right now. Soon we'll know more about Jobs movie, soecially if it actually starts shooting next month 

A24 is a good distributor and they had good films on their slate this year, like A Most Violent Year, Under The Skin, Locke, Tusk and Enemy. I'm sure that Slow West is not a commecial film, it will probably have a similar release that Frank had in August. But let's wait for its reception, who knows it is good? Michael rarely does bad movies.


----------



## Hackensack

Just to say--I saw the Byron Bay thing, and said that at first, but it was in almost real time.  I edited the post to be more general.  Now, ten or twelve hours later, it doesn't matter.


----------



## bhb2014

According to BBC News, Steve McQueen's next film will be about Paul Robeson and there probably will be a role for Michael in it 

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30471137


----------



## bhb2014

Michael's performance in Frank was considered the 11th best of 2014 by Indiewire!

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/the-21-best-performances-of-2014-20141217


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Michael's performance in Frank was considered the 11th best of 2014 by Indiewire!
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/the-21-best-performances-of-2014-20141217



 Frank has been also named Best Irish Film by the Dublin Film Critics' circle. Michael is among the best actors.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Frank has been also named Best Irish Film by the Dublin Film Critics' circle. Michael is among the best actors.



Oh yeah, that's true! He was on the top 10 actors  Frank is an amazing film, it deserves this recognition. And Michael is incredible, I watched it a few months ago and I'm still in love with this character LoL


----------



## bhb2014

Kate Winslet is now in negotiations to play the leading female role.

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/jobs-kate-winslet-eyed-for-female-lead-1201375304/


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...cal-rudin-dicaprio-20141216-story.html#page=1


----------



## bhb2014

Michael was spotted at Dallas Airport. Maybe in US for Jobs? I have to be honest and say that I'm more excited now that Kate WInslet might join him.

https://twitter.com/fassytime/status/546837778387202048


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I agree. Michael wouldn't miss an important award like that for nothing. Good to know he's with his family right now. Soon we'll know more about Jobs movie, soecially if it actually starts shooting next month
> 
> A24 is a good distributor and they had good films on their slate this year, like A Most Violent Year, Under The Skin, Locke, Tusk and Enemy. I'm sure that Slow West is not a commecial film, it will probably have a similar release that Frank had in August. But let's wait for its reception, who knows it is good? Michael rarely does bad movies.


Yes,SW sounds even less commercial than Frank. A24 will distribute TAU too.



FassbenderLover said:


> Wow
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...cal-rudin-dicaprio-20141216-story.html#page=1


Thanks&#9786; Very interesting.


bhb2014 said:


> Michael was spotted at Dallas Airport. Maybe in US for Jobs? I have to be honest and say that I'm more excited now that Kate WInslet might join him.
> 
> https://twitter.com/fassytime/status/546837778387202048


It's possible. I think pre- production will begin in January.


----------



## bhb2014

A24 really seems to have enjoyed Michael's two new films right? I hope they're good as I think they are  

Even though I think that Michael should rest a little bit, instead of jumping in another extremely intense role, his Jobs will be magnificent. In my view he'll do an amazing job and I can't wait to see it. And with this rumoured cast, with Winslet, Rogen, Daniels...Universal has gold in its hands.


----------



## Underoos!

I agree.  If this is the cast that sticks, it may have a fighting chance.  I do love Winslet so I hope she'll be confirmed.

As far as Michael getting rest, I personally don't think he's overworked.  If they start work on the film in January, he'll have had at least five weeks off.  And that seems the usual (if not sometimes more) between any of his movies.  I don't know of any people who get three or four months off per year for vacation!  I think Michael's just a very active person.  He ain't no couch potato!


----------



## Hackensack

> As far as Michael getting rest, I personally don't think he's overworked.


Probably true.  I think the difference is that he works a lot more than most actors at his level.  Given the problems of scheduling, etc., it would be virtually impossible to finish up one film on Friday, for example, and start another on Monday, so five weeks or probably a little bit more is cutting it close--much closer than most other actors do.  I suspect he also does some prep work in between as well.  On the other hand, for most of us a couple of months between assignments would be more than enough rest before we got involved in something else.
I'm excited about Winslet (much more so than Portman) and I really hope this doesn't fall through.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, you both changed my mind now. I was thinking here and I'm scared with so many films he does every year because other high level actors like him don't do three, four movies in a row all the time. Besides, he doesn't have a wife or kids to worry about so a few weeks off or one, two months on vacation are enough for him to enjoy himself and prepare for other works. I'm so glad that he's in USA so we'll get to see more pictures of him often 

Universal won't be crazy to release this film in the end of 2015, right? Next year his big film is Macbeth and he has other three films that might be released too, that's enough LoL


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, you both changed my mind now. I was thinking here and I'm scared with so many films he does every year because other high level actors like him don't do three, four movies in a row all the time. Besides, he doesn't have a wife or kids to worry about so a few weeks off or one, two months on vacation are enough for him to enjoy himself and prepare for other works. I'm so glad that he's in USA so we'll get to see more pictures of him often
> 
> Universal won't be crazy to release this film in the end of 2015, right? Next year his big film is Macbeth and he has other three films that might be released too, that's enough LoL


He would have 5 films next year, if all his completed films are released.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> He would have 5 films next year, if all his completed films are released.



I was just considering Slow West, Trespass Agains Us, The Light Betwen Oceans and Macbeth. Perhaps we'll see Malick's film too...anyway, a LOT of Michael LoL I like it! 

But I don't think TLBO is getting a theatrical release in 2015 and SW and TAU will have a similar reception that Frank did, nothing big enough for awards season in US, only in UK. In 2016 he'll have X-Men, Prometheus 2 and Jobs. I think that Assassin's Creed is coming only in 2017.


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> I was just considering Slow West, Trespass Agains Us, The Light Betwen Oceans and Macbeth. Perhaps we'll see Malick's film too...anyway, a LOT of Michael LoL I like it!
> 
> But I don't think TLBO is getting a theatrical release in 2015 and SW and TAU will have a similar reception that Frank did, nothing big enough for awards season in US, only in UK. In 2016 he'll have X-Men, Prometheus 2 and Jobs. I think that Assassin's Creed is coming only in 2017.



I feel like the Malick film has to be coming soon since Knight of Cups is going to Berlin but I guess you never know with Malick. Either way he's going to have a busy 2015 with all the films he'll have to promote and shoot.


----------



## bhb2014

Who knows we get to see Malick's other film in another big festival? Let's wait! 

News: Katherine Waterson is playing the lead role in Jobs. I was really excited about Kate Winslet but Waterson is a good actress too.

http://deadline.com/2014/12/katherine-waterston-steve-jobs-inherent-vice-1201334507/


----------



## Hackensack

Waterston is definitely linked to the role of Jobs' longtime girlfriend/wife? and mother of Lisa--but does this mean Kate Winslet is definitely out?  There is apparently a woman who was important in the early history of the Apple company, and it has been speculated that she would be in the film also.

ETA: Just found this.  They say this isn't the same role!  http://www.firstshowing.net/2014/inherent-vice-star-katherine-waterston-lands-role-in-jobs-biopic/


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Waterston is definitely linked to the role of Jobs' longtime girlfriend/wife? and mother of Lisa--but does this mean Kate Winslet is definitely out?  There is apparently a woman who was important in the early history of the Apple company, and it has been speculated that she would be in the film also.



Good point. She's playing Chrisann but maybe there's a big role for someone who worked at Apple too. The article says that Waterston's role is the leading one, that's why I thought that Winslet was out. Since filming starts soon, we'll know more about the cast in the following weeks


----------



## mollie12

The weird thing about this Jobs movie is that even with Danny Boyle directing it, I'd probably be really excited about it with a different, more appropriate leading man.  Especially since the supporting roles seem to be well (and interestingly) cast with Rogen, Stuhlbarg, and Waterston.  

I just cannot for the life of me picture MF in this role.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> The weird thing about this Jobs movie is that even with Danny Boyle directing it, I'd probably be really excited about it with a different, more appropriate leading man.  Especially since the supporting roles seem to be well (and interestingly) cast with Rogen, Stuhlbarg, and Waterston.
> 
> I just cannot for the life of me picture MF in this role.



I understand your opinion but I can assure you one thing: Michael surprises people. He surprised me A LOT in Prometheus and X-Men. Even if he's not American or doesn't look like Jobs, he'll find a way to ressemble him with the way he moves and speaks. And I'm sure he'll learn how to speak English with an American accent.


----------



## Hackensack

Sorry--I found a "casting call" link for extras for Jobs, but can't get it to post correctly.  It said shooting in San Francisco, starting late January.

http://www.projectcasting.com/casting-calls-acting-auditions/steve-jobs-starring-michael-fassbender-open-casting-call/


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Sorry--I found a "casting call" link for extras for Jobs, but can't get it to post correctly.  It said shooting in San Francisco, starting late January.
> 
> http://www.projectcasting.com/casting-calls-acting-auditions/steve-jobs-starring-michael-fassbender-open-casting-call/



Wow, that's interesting! Thanks for the update! 

Happy holidays everyone! :santawave:


----------



## Morgane

I think Venice is a solid possibility for the Malick film. I'm very curious to read the reviews for the other film.
I was sceptical about this film too,but I I think that if he hadn't been sure about this project,he wouldn't have accepted. He knows the risks. Nobody at Sony questioned his talent for the role,even Amy Pascal in a brief moment of lucidity acknowledged that the film needed just a great performance. They wanted merely a bigger name,and even in that case they struggled finding co-financing.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## miss clare

I also couldn't imagine Michael as Steve Jobs.  I didn't really think there is any resemblance, but the photo from this link made me think again - https://twitter.com/Golem_13/status/530415177968390144/photo/1

Also, the following article is persuasive - http://time.com/3558362/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs/


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I also couldn't imagine Michael as Steve Jobs.  I didn't really think there is any resemblance, but the photo from this link made me think again - https://twitter.com/Golem_13/status/530415177968390144/photo/1
> 
> Also, the following article is persuasive - http://time.com/3558362/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs/



OMG, thanks!!! I tried to find this exact pic before but I couldn't. I think he'll do a great job!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hopefully next year Michael will rank higher
https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDMjE0Mzc5NzU2OQRhbgNvcGVuTGluawRjaANlbWFpbARkZXN0A290aGVyBGV0A3lzZWFyY2gEZ19wb3MDOQRnZANNMlFWN0lQTENKNzY3TzNORTM1SVdUMlNDUQRrdwNtaWNoYWVsIGZhc3NiZW5kZXIEbW8DMARwbGF0Zm9ybQNZSE9PLVVOUARwb3MDMQRzZWMDbmV3cwRzbGsDdGV4dAR0cAN0ZW1wbGF0ZS55c2VhcmNoLmVtYWlsLnNlYXJjaEVtYWlsVGVtcGxhdGVfdjM3BHRzAzE0MTk2OTA0MjgEdXJsA2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuZm94bmV3cy5jb20vZW50ZXJ0YWlubWVudC8yMDE0LzEyLzI3L2otbGF3LWFuZC1jaHJpcy1wcmF0dC10b3AtbGlzdC1oaWdoZXN0LWdyb3NzaW5nLWFjdG9ycy8-/774224923207159238/SIG=13sccuebg/**http%3A%2F%2Fwww.foxnews.com%2Fentertainment%2F2014%2F12%2F27%2Fj-law-and-chris-pratt-top-list-highest-grossing-actors%2F


----------



## FassbenderLover

I loved Frank starring Michael Fassbender, surprised Days didn't make the list
https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDMjE0Mzc5NzU2OQRhbgNvcGVuTGluawRjaANlbWFpbARkZXN0A290aGVyBGV0A3lzZWFyY2gEZ19wb3MDOQRnZANNMlFWN0lQTENKNzY3TzNORTM1SVdUMlNDUQRrdwNtaWNoYWVsIGZhc3NiZW5kZXIEbW8DMARwbGF0Zm9ybQNZSE9PLVVOUARwb3MDMQRzZWMDbmV3cwRzbGsDdGV4dAR0cAN0ZW1wbGF0ZS55c2VhcmNoLmVtYWlsLnNlYXJjaEVtYWlsVGVtcGxhdGVfdjM3BHRzAzE0MTk2ODY4MjgEdXJsA2h0dHA6Ly93d3cudG9yb250b3N1bi5jb20vMjAxNC8xMi8xOS90aGUtYmVzdC1maWxtcy1vZi0yMDE0/625425211252507931/SIG=12cefum0r/**http%3A%2F%2Fwww.torontosun.com%2F2014%2F12%2F19%2Fthe-best-films-of-2014


----------



## bhb2014

Frank was the first??? YES!!!!!!!!!!!  X-Men was incredible too but I loved Frank. I want his head on my bedroom LoL

Michael lost 4 positions but he's still on the Top 10 of most handsome faces of the year! Lupita was in 3rd on women's rank. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONXtPw3nA9g


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Hopefully next year Michael will rank higher
> https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDMjE0Mzc5NzU2OQRhbgNvcGVuTGluawRjaANlbWFpbARkZXN0A290aGVyBGV0A3lzZWFyY2gEZ19wb3MDOQRnZANNMlFWN0lQTENKNzY3TzNORTM1SVdUMlNDUQRrdwNtaWNoYWVsIGZhc3NiZW5kZXIEbW8DMARwbGF0Zm9ybQNZSE9PLVVOUARwb3MDMQRzZWMDbmV3cwRzbGsDdGV4dAR0cAN0ZW1wbGF0ZS55c2VhcmNoLmVtYWlsLnNlYXJjaEVtYWlsVGVtcGxhdGVfdjM3BHRzAzE0MTk2OTA0MjgEdXJsA2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuZm94bmV3cy5jb20vZW50ZXJ0YWlubWVudC8yMDE0LzEyLzI3L2otbGF3LWFuZC1jaHJpcy1wcmF0dC10b3AtbGlzdC1oaWdoZXN0LWdyb3NzaW5nLWFjdG9ycy8-/774224923207159238/SIG=13sccuebg/**http%3A%2F%2Fwww.foxnews.com%2Fentertainment%2F2014%2F12%2F27%2Fj-law-and-chris-pratt-top-list-highest-grossing-actors%2F



Well, in 2016 he'll have X-Men and Prometheus, his rank will definitely be higher! Assassin's Creed will also be huge but I don't know if it's coming in 2016 or 2017. In 2015 he only has Macbeth as a big film, I don't think his other ones will be like that. Malick's film might be big too, let's see.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I loved Frank starring Michael Fassbender, surprised Days didn't make the list
> https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MD...ontosun.com/2014/12/19/the-best-films-of-2014


 

He has relationships with real women now.... LOL!!! 

Frank is fabulous!!

I know that Knight of Cups is coming out in 2015, but the untitled Malick is coming out also??


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> He has relationships with real women now.... LOL!!!
> 
> Frank is fabulous!!
> 
> I know that Knight of Cups is coming out in 2015, but the untitled Malick is coming out also??



We don't know it yet but it might be released this year too. We have to wait because, you know...Malick LoL I think this one with Michael will be better than Knight Of Cups but let's wait for Berlin to have an idea =)


----------



## mchris55

Ok, I understand now, thanks. Honestly, I'm not a big Malick fan, so it would have to look pretty damn good for me to want to see it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Apparently Michael Fassbender is still in Byron Bay with family, still vacationing
http://t.co/zxWoevjdhD


----------



## bhb2014

Maybe that person thought she saw him but it wasn't really him. Good to know he's still on vacations =) Jobs will be a very challenging role for him and he has very little time to prepare for it. I wonder if Winslet is still attached to it...I'd love to see her on screen with him!


----------



## Hackensack

None of the recent sightings (New York, Austin on the way to LAX, Byron Bay) have a photo, so who knows?  The guy on Byron Bay, in a follow-up tweet, said he was walking on the beach alone.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, no photo, true. Some of these people probably saw someone who looked a lot like him but it was someone else. Anyway, he'll probably in USA in January. Slow West premieres on January 24th at Sundance and I also think he might get there before because of Jobs


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael Fassbender is number 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONXtPw3nA9g


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael Fassbender is number 5
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONXtPw3nA9g



I saw that. He lost fourth places but he's still on the Top 10  Next year he'll be back to the top! Of course that Christian Grey would be in first place LoL Jamie is pretty hot but I prefer Michael!


----------



## Hackensack

Still in Australia at Byron Bay, it seems; attended a music festival.  

http://www.byronnews.com.au/news/touch-hollywood-falls/2499817/


----------



## bhb2014

Thanks!


----------



## FassbenderLover

My my my what a way to start the new year. Sexy pic of Michael Fassbender and o Lord he is looking gorgeous. That smile, that facial hair 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1428657723_fc4abe4cba9cf72774aaa481baa2a582


----------



## Underoos!

^ My goodness, thank you for that.  The new year is looking so much brighter.


----------



## bhb2014

hahahahhhaha nice! I found more pics of him at this festival. Alicia was with him there too. They're playing ping pong


----------



## Hackensack

So Alicia must have flown back to Australia after the BIFA awards?  Very interesting.


----------



## gemini582

He's had a nice long vacation. I would assume this is his last weekend there if he's doing Jobs.


Hackensack said:


> So Alicia must have flown back to Australia after the BIFA awards?  Very interesting.



I think Alicia went back to Australia recently. She was in London around Christmas.


----------



## bhb2014

That's nice they're enjoying each other 

I don't know when Jobs starts filming, do you? I think Michael might arrive in US a few weeks before to rehearse and he also has Slow West at Sundance.


----------



## gemini582

It's supposed to start at the end of the month.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> It's supposed to start at the end of the month.



Hum I see. So I think he'll be in US quite soon because he has to rehearse and stuff. Shooting will take how long? About two months or so?


----------



## mollie12

> I think Alicia went back to Australia recently. She was in London around Christmas.



Yeah, she stayed in London after the BIFAs because she had to do press conferences, interviews, etc. for Seventh Son, Son of a Gun, Testament of Youth, and Ex Machina, all of which are opening in the UK in January.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> My my my what a way to start the new year. Sexy pic of Michael Fassbender and o Lord he is looking gorgeous. That smile, that facial hair
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1428657723_fc4abe4cba9cf72774aaa481baa2a582


Cute pic!!&#9786;


gemini582 said:


> He's had a nice long vacation. I would assume this is his last weekend there if he's doing Jobs.
> 
> 
> I think Alicia went back to Australia recently. She was in London around Christmas.


Yes,I saw a pic of a Q&A for her film.  Alicia should start filming her new film in the next weeks too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Cute pic!!&#9786;
> 
> Yes,I saw a pic of a Q&A for her film.  Alicia should start filming her new film in the next weeks too.



Is it The Danish Girl? She's just like Michael, she has tons of films to be released this year LoL But after this one she'll be more busy promoting, right? At least I can't remember another project that she has to shoot...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Hum I see. So I think he'll be in US quite soon because he has to rehearse and stuff. Shooting will take how long? About two months or so?


Yes,he'll be there soon,they need to maximize their time because Xmen should start in April.


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> Hum I see. So I think he'll be in US quite soon because he has to rehearse and stuff. Shooting will take how long? About two months or so?



About 2 months. They'll wrap sometime in March.



mollie12 said:


> Yeah, she stayed in London after the BIFAs because she had to do press conferences, interviews, etc. for Seventh Son, Son of a Gun, Testament of Youth, and Ex Machina, all of which are opening in the UK in January.



Yeah she's doing a lot of press and being heavily promoted. I saw her on a PR website and keep seeing her touted as the next big thing.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Is it The Danish Girl? She's just like Michael, she has tons of films to be released this year LoL But after this one she'll be more busy promoting, right? At least I can't remember another project that she has to shoot...


Yes,I was referring to The Danish Girl but I got confused! I don't know when they will start filming it.
However she'll be very busy promoting this month.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, she has tons of films coming up and all at once LoL I read they will start shooting The Danish Girl this month but I'm don't know for how long. Then I think she'll be more busy promoting her other films. 

About Jobs, thanks for the info. X-Men starts shooting in April so he'll have a few weeks to prepare for it. I think Macbeth is premiering at Venice and not at Cannes so he won't have to make a break during X-Men. But who knows, let's wait!


----------



## FassbenderLover

OMLord 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lIhCTBg28E0


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> OMLord
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lIhCTBg28E0



Jesus Christ, what a man!!!!!!!! When was this shot? Please tell me it's a new interview 

PS: this is my fave look of his: short hair and not so big beard. Perfect!


----------



## gemini582

From tumblr


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> From tumblr



Ooh Michael, always so nice to everyone!

Wait a minute: his parents were with him? Because Alicia was also there, that's huge then! I think I have to bit my tongue because their relationship seems for REAL and I thought it wouldn't last


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> From tumblr



His parents have been there for at least 3 weeks.  Someone had tweeted that she saw him and father at a Greek restaurant.


----------



## Hackensack

> Wait a minute: his parents were with him?  Because Alicia was also there, that's huge then!



That's exactly what I'm thinking.  She has met the parents?  Given his closeness to his parents, that would seem to be a very important step.


----------



## twiddlebird

Do we really know that she's there? I've seen the photo of him playing ping pong with someone, but it's quite grainy. Is that really her, or is it someone else? From the pic alone it's hard to tell.


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> Ooh Michael, always so nice to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute: his parents were with him? Because Alicia was also there, that's huge then! I think I have to bit my tongue because their relationship seems for REAL and I thought it wouldn't last




Some people think meeting parents is  a big deal and some people couldn't care less. Who knows what his stance on it is?


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> Some people think meeting parents is  a big deal and some people couldn't care less. Who knows what his stance on it is?



Don't forget, his parents were already there for several weeks.  They didn't just fly in for NYE.


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> Do we really know that she's there? I've seen the photo of him playing ping pong with someone, but it's quite grainy. Is that really her, or is it someone else? From the pic alone it's hard to tell.


 I've zoomed in real good on the pic and I can say its not her at all. From a distance it looks like her but it isn't. For all I know it could be a random stranger he's playing with.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Jesus Christ, what a man!!!!!!!! When was this shot? Please tell me it's a new interview
> 
> PS: this is my fave look of his: short hair and not so big beard. Perfect!


 I don't know when it was shot but it looks like a photo shoot not an interview


----------



## FassbenderLover

There's a pic of her with Kit Karrington, supposedly around Christmas time (sorry I do not have the pic). She has to be back in London before Monday so would she fly all the way to Australia just for a few days? Plus no one has posted that she was there with Michael. He was at the festival and if she was there surely someone would have seen her and said they were there together.


----------



## Underoos!

FassbenderLover said:


> I've zoomed in real good on the pic and I can say its not her at all. From a distance it looks like her but it isn't. For all I know it could be a random stranger he's playing with.



I don't even think that is Michael in the picture.  After I zoomed in, it looks like the man has highlights in his hair plus a bigger, fuller beard.    The shirt is similar to what Michael was wearing but I don't think it's him.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Underoos! said:


> I don't even think that is Michael in the picture.  After I zoomed in, it looks like the man has highlights in his hair plus a bigger, fuller beard.    The shirt is similar to what Michael was wearing but I don't think it's him.


 I have to admit the highlights got to me too cuz I wondered if he does have highlights, even from the sun. I was even checking out the color of the shirt he has worn before. If people say its him then by all means but its from the back. People just assume that just cuz its a ping pong table and there's a guy who has the same build as Michael then its him, cuz he has a ping pong table. That table is in  very public place so it could be anyone. Even IF it is him, after zooming in and having a closer look I do not think its Alicia with him. Was she at the festival with him? Someone would have seen her right? Taken a pic and posted. She would have been right by his side and since there hasn't been any reports that she's there then I say she wasn't/isn't there


----------



## jlactofree

I think at the BIFA awards her hair was dyed.  Looked like ash blond.
I don't know when this pic was taken. Tweeted on the 28. And I don't have a zoom lens.

    @Woodkander: Omg la photo que j'attend depuis des lustre #AliciaVikander #KitHarington &#128536; http://t.co/hMqZXZfr6o


----------



## daisymoder69

I don't know if anyone else has done this but if you lighten up this pic then you can see that Michael is wearing shorts. 

http://iconosquare.com/p/888867010202595427_317238099


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, I'm so sorry. I really thought it was Michael and Alicia on that photo. At first, I even found weird Michael with that light hair but that woman looked so much like her and the one who posted said it was them that I believed. After all your comments it's clear this is not them: Michael's shirt was not that dark, apparently he was wearing shorts and not trousers and if Alicia was indeed there more people would have said something. At least said that Michael was with a girlfriend or something like it. 

So he was probably there with his parents for a while before heading to US in the following weeks.


----------



## runawaygirl

Hi I'm a new one here! I am a fan of Movies and ofc Michael. 
I didn't know they had a thread here about Michael, so I have been lurking around for about two weeks.


----------



## bhb2014

runawaygirl said:


> Hi I'm a new one here! I am a fan of Movies and ofc Michael.
> I didn't know they had a thread here about Michael, so I have been lurking around for about two weeks.



Welcome!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

runawaygirl said:


> Hi I'm a new one here! I am a fan of Movies and ofc Michael.
> I didn't know they had a thread here about Michael, so I have been lurking around for about two weeks.


 Welcome, have fun


----------



## mollie12

Wow, people are really analyzing those pics.  

I guess it's impossible that he could have worn pants and shorts on the same day, depending on where he was going/what he was doing?  

I don't know, the shirt in that ping-pong photo looks exactly the same to me, and he has a very distinctive physique, especially his back.  Alicia has a very slight build and distinctive bone structure as well.  It just seems more plausible to me that if one person we know is in a particular location is with someone who looks THAT much like someone they know, odds are more in favor of the obvious explanation.  

I don't have any investment in them being together either.  It just seems like the simplest explanation is probably the right one.


----------



## jlactofree

mollie12 said:


> Wow, people are really analyzing those pics.
> 
> I guess it's impossible that he could have worn pants and shorts on the same day, depending on where he was going/what he was doing?
> 
> I don't know, the shirt in that ping-pong photo looks exactly the same to me, and he has a very distinctive physique, especially his back.  Alicia has a very slight build and distinctive bone structure as well.  It just seems more plausible to me that if one person we know is in a particular location is with someone who looks THAT much like someone they know, odds are more in favor of the obvious explanation.
> 
> I don't have any investment in them being together either.  It just seems like the simplest explanation is probably the right one.





I believe that this was all the same day.  Michael looks like he is wearing shorts in the backstage picture. That's a fact.    I didn't think about it until it was pointed out. We all know he wears shorts quite often.  I don't think his hair looks that blonde in the picture backstage.   I don't know if that's the same shirt.  I can't see the front.  Could he go and change into pants, sure.
The person that had a conversation with him said he was with his parents.  It's not difficult to say his parents and another person.  The article about said he was at the VIP bar for hours.   Michael was spotted alone on the beach on Monday.
As for AV, she was in London through XMas according to interviews and pictures.  Her hair is much lighter in color since the BIFA's.   It was mentioned that she has a movie premiere on Monday.  Could she take a fly to OZ for a day, and turn back around. Sure. 
I think it's depends on what each wants to believe.
I don't think it's any investment by any one.


----------



## Underoos!

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, I'm so sorry. I really thought it was Michael and Alicia on that photo. At first, I even found weird Michael with that light hair but that woman looked so much like her and the one who posted said it was them that I believed. After all your comments it's clear this is not them: Michael's shirt was not that dark, apparently he was wearing shorts and not trousers and if Alicia was indeed there more people would have said something. At least said that Michael was with a girlfriend or something like it.
> 
> So he was probably there with his parents for a while before heading to US in the following weeks.



No biggie, you have nothing to apologize for.  We know that Michael was at the festival but whether or not it's him in the photo, who knows?  To me, it doesn't look like him but if the couple says it was Michael then that's fine by me.  It doesn't really matter one way or the other as long as he's having a good time!


----------



## Underoos!

runawaygirl said:


> Hi I'm a new one here! I am a fan of Movies and ofc Michael.
> I didn't know they had a thread here about Michael, so I have been lurking around for about two weeks.



For a very long time, I didn't even know there was a celebrity forum!  Welcome.


----------



## Lilmix

I think this was a 5 day festival. He could have attended more than one day, hence the different clothes and being seen one day with parents and another with Alicia.
Also they are fairly wealthy as actors and can afford to travel whenever they like.
Also Alicia is not as well known and recognisable as he is, so fans may not include her in posts as they don't know who she is.
If they were not doing PDA's you might not know they were a couple.
Agree with Mollie12 it could be them.
If she has darker hair for the Monday Premiere it might serve as a clue. I have noticed her hair looks darker when up as sun bleaching often does not effect entire hair.


----------



## jlactofree

Underoos! said:


> No biggie, you have nothing to apologize for.  We know that Michael was at the festival but whether or not it's him in the photo, who knows?  To me, it doesn't look like him but if the couple says it was Michael then that's fine by me.  It doesn't really matter one way or the other as long as he's having a good time!



Correct me if I'm wrong, I don't think the people in the photo said it was Michael.  The person who posted the picture on Twitter said it was him in the background playing ping pong on the same day he was seen in shorts on someone else's IG.


----------



## Underoos!

Oh, I didn't know that.  I didn't read the tweet.  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yeah the pics are being way over analyzed, seems some folk really don't want it to be him and AV, they're in denial about them being an item, can't think why, she's hot.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah the pics are being way over analyzed, seems some folk really don't want it to be him and AV, they're in denial about them being an item, can't think why, she's hot.



I'm not in denial, if he's happy then it's great. Just like I thought it was great when he was with Madalina for what, four months or so? He's enjoying his life, let him do it  Specially before shooting a big film and with a very hard role to portray.


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah the pics are being way over analyzed, seems some folk really don't want it to be him and AV, they're in denial about them being an item, can't think why, she's hot.



LOL Although I agree with you to an extent , the analysis of the pictures is the rights and passage of a fangirl. Which most are or have become through having a crush on this handsome fella.
Its a bitter pill to swallow but the investment is what makes these places fun and interesting and none that partcipate should knock it IMO.
In our normal lives we would never muse over this stuff, but here its appropriate and encouraged, no need to shame others . I for one like the variety of opinion&#128522;
Also I don't think anyone has denied they are an item, if you saw what happened with Madalina and the fandom you know this relationship is positively recieved by most fans.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> LOL Although I agree with you to an extent , the analysis of the pictures is the rights and passage of a fangirl. Which most are or have become through having a crush on this handsome fella.
> Its a bitter pill to swallow but the investment is what makes these places fun and interesting and none that partcipate should knock it IMO.
> In our normal lives we would never muse over this stuff, but here its appropriate and encouraged, no need to shame others . I for one like the variety of opinion&#128522;
> Also I don't think anyone has denied they are an item, if you saw what happened with Madalina and the fandom you know this relationship is positively recieved by most fans.



I agree with you. No one here denied they were an item, some just don't like Alicia and other do like her. We are all fans of Michael and each person has one opinion about this relationship  We were just talking if it was really her with him at the festival, that doesn't change the fact that they're dating. I still think it wasn't her after those pics but maybe it was, we'll never know anyway. Again, what matters is if he's happy =)


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> I agree with you. No one here denied they were an item, some just don't like Alicia and other do like her. We are all fans of Michael and each person has one opinion about this relationship  We were just talking if it was really her with him at the festival, that doesn't change the fact that they're dating. I still think it wasn't her after those pics but maybe it was, we'll never know anyway. Again, what matters is if he's happy =)




People should be able to voice an opinion without being called desperate or in denial.  
I base my thoughts on facts if they are made.  It was a fact that on the same day he had on a lighter color shirt and shorts.  In two pictures, his hair doesn't appear to have blonde highlights.  Though the person who posted the picture stated that Michael" now has blonde highlights" even though you can't see the persons face.
You have to ask how did the poster come to the conclusion that he has blonde highlights currently. I choose to not believe everything I read.


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> I think this was a 5 day festival. He could have attended more than one day, hence the different clothes and being seen one day with parents and another with Alicia.
> Also they are fairly wealthy as actors and can afford to travel whenever they like.
> Also Alicia is not as well known and recognisable as he is, so fans may not include her in posts as they don't know who she is.
> If they were not doing PDA's you might not know they were a couple.
> Agree with Mollie12 it could be them.
> If she has darker hair for the Monday Premiere it might serve as a clue. I have noticed her hair looks darker when up as sun bleaching often does not effect entire hair.



Yes,it's possible that the pics were taken in different days or simply in different moments of the day.Alicia is not so well known, it's understandable that people don't recognize her.
The girl seems really Alicia and the guy has the same build as Michael,the t-shirt seems the same to me (colours can be altered in photos) and some highlights could have been easily due to sun exposure. I don't know.. However I'm waiting for  some Macbeth news!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,it's possible that the pics were taken in different days or simply in different moments of the day.Alicia is not so well known, it's understandable that people don't recognize her.
> The girl seems really Alicia and the guy has the same build as Michael,the t-shirt seems the same to me (colours can be altered in photos) and some highlights could have been easily due to sun exposure. I don't know.. However I'm waiting for  some Macbeth news!



That guy playing ping pont doesn't seem to be Michael but Alicia could have been playing with someone else, they weren't alone there. Anyway, maybe it was her, maybe not, we'll never know 

I'm dying to see more pics or a teaser for Macbeth! This is the film I'm expecting the most in 2015


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> We were just talking if it was really her with him at the festival, that doesn't change the fact that they're dating.



Yes, totally, no one contested if they were dating just if she was at the festival with him and his parents. I think they may have been, however the only doubt I have is that the posts of these pics the one in shorts and the ping pong one are on the same day. He was deffo in the same t-shirt when they took the pic in the VIP area and the chandelier. But not in shorts during the ping pong session obviously.
The person who took the picture and posted on Instagram said it was him, not sure about twitter reposts.

www.iconosquare.com/p/888896715162800413_225254755


----------



## jlactofree

Lilmix said:


> Yes, totally, no one contested if they were dating just if she was at the festival with him and his parents. I think they may have been, however the only doubt I have is that the posts of these pics the one in shorts and the ping pong one are on the same day. He was deffo in the same t-shirt when they took the pic in the VIP area and the chandelier. But not in shorts during the ping pong session obviously.
> The person who took the picture and posted on Instagram said it was him, not sure about twitter reposts.
> 
> www.iconosquare.com/p/888896715162800413_225254755



The time difference of the two pics being posted is within one hour.  One has a face the other has someone with highlights and no face and a darker shirt. Looks more grey than blue.


----------



## bhb2014

According to Chandelier's Facebook, it seems that Michael was there on January 1st.

https://www.facebook.com/chandelier...902883534950/1537407239851180/?type=1&fref=nf

The picture that guy posted of him playing ping pong was on January 2nd and apparently the one with him wearing shorts was on the same day too.

https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatMichaelFassbender/posts/328370177368426

So I don't think it was him playing ping pong (besides hair and his posture) but it could be Alicia though. It's blurred but it seems to be her


----------



## bhb2014

Oops, that guy playing ping pong could be him LoL check out this pic of him with Alicia hahahaha it seems to be the same shirt and he's got light hair on the back.


----------



## karma70

bhb2014 said:


> Oops, that guy playing ping pong could be him LoL check out this pic of him with Alicia hahahaha it seems to be the same shirt and he's got light hair on the back.


I think the chances of there being a man at the festival with the same shirt, the same body type (short legs, long upper body), same hair (he said in the old interview with David Poland that his hair gets lighter in the sun) and with a woman who looks exactly like Vikander are pretty small. 

The pictures on instagram isn't necessarily posted at the same time they are taken. He was at the VIP area on the 1st of january. The person who posted it may well have posted it the day after it was taken. The man who posted the ping pong picture was at the festival. As far as i can see he is not a fan and there is no reason why he would have stated it was Fassbender if it was a random man.


----------



## bhb2014

karma70 said:


> I think the chances of there being a man at the festival with the same shirt, the same body type (short legs, long upper body), same hair (he said in the old interview with David Poland that his hair gets lighter in the sun) and with a woman who looks exactly like Vikander are pretty small.



I agree. It's too much coincidence LoL Anyway, great they're enjoying each other's company and having fun. I remember that last year he also spent New Year with Madalina, didn't he?


----------



## runawaygirl

Michael is learning how to sketch in this behind the scenes video of "Angel" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NOcVu6sQJE


----------



## bhb2014

runawaygirl said:


> Michael is learning how to sketch in this behind the scenes video of "Angel"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NOcVu6sQJE



Oh, François Ozon! Thanks! That's nice


----------



## Morgane

View attachment 2851537


runawaygirl said:


> Michael is learning how to sketch in this behind the scenes video of "Angel"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NOcVu6sQJE



Thanks!  I'm not a great fan of that film but there are some very cute pics from the press conference at the Berlin film festival


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael Fassbender pic
http://iconosquare.com/p/890992554284773397_13432651#/detail/890992554284773397_13432651


----------



## pearlyqueen

karma70 said:


> I think the chances of there being a man at the festival with the same shirt, the same body type (short legs, long upper body), same hair (he said in the old interview with David Poland that his hair gets lighter in the sun) and with a woman who looks exactly like Vikander are pretty small.
> 
> The pictures on instagram isn't necessarily posted at the same time they are taken. He was at the VIP area on the 1st of january. The person who posted it may well have posted it the day after it was taken. The man who posted the ping pong picture was at the festival. As far as i can see he is not a fan and there is no reason why he would have stated it was Fassbender if it was a random man.



Yeah, totally agree with you. I've crossed paths with him a good few times and recognise him here even from behind, he has a distinct posture


----------



## Reborn

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael Fassbender pic
> http://iconosquare.com/p/890992554284773397_13432651#/detail/890992554284773397_13432651



Seems like it was him at the ping pong table. Although the picture you have provided a link to (thanks btw) is low lit his hair does look significantly lighter on top, and its that darn grey T-shirt again.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> View attachment 2851537
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm not a great fan of that film but there are some very cute pics from the press conference at the Berlin film festival



He was so handsome in Berlin tha year, jeez! He was what, 29 back then?


----------



## mollie12

Random news tidbit from an article about Australian distribution company:



> Umbrella&#8217;s next major theatrical release will be Trespass Against Us, UK director Adam Smith&#8217;s debut feature starring Michael Fassbender and Brendan Gleeson, the saga of an outlaw father and son.
> 
> It will set a release date after the film&#8217;s premiere at the Cannes Film Festival.



http://if.com.au/2015/01/04/article/Umbrella-takes-stock-amid-indie-downturn/NLQWHGRQLR.html

I'm not sure what to make of that.  I have heard of Cannes locking in films this early, but it's usually for films with a MAJOR director, not a first-timer.  It's possible this writer is just a bit clueless and the film will actually be screened privately at one of the sales markets.  Or maybe it is quite good/interesting and will be screened in one of the sidebars (Un Certain Regard, Director's Fortnight, Critic's Week).  There's absolutely no way it's in competition.


----------



## gemini582

I haven't read anything about a Cannes premiere and I'm sure someone would have picked up that bit of news. It's possible he's using the word premiere rather loosely.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Random news tidbit from an article about Australian distribution company:
> 
> 
> 
> http://if.com.au/2015/01/04/article/Umbrella-takes-stock-amid-indie-downturn/NLQWHGRQLR.html
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of that.  I have heard of Cannes locking in films this early, but it's usually for films with a MAJOR director, not a first-timer.  It's possible this writer is just a bit clueless and the film will actually be screened privately at one of the sales markets.  Or maybe it is quite good/interesting and will be screened in one of the sidebars (Un Certain Regard, Director's Fortnight, Critic's Week).  There's absolutely no way it's in competition.



It's possible a premiere at Cannes, like Un Certain Regard or Semaine de la Critique. Or it's being presented secretly. Didn't this happen with Slow West last year? Competition I really doubt. Let's wait for March or Paril to know this, when they announce the lineup.

I'm starting to think that Macbeth is premiering only at Venice...


----------



## Morgane

Lionsgate pre-bought UK rights during the last Cannes festival,maybe some news got mixed up. I had already thought about the possibility of a Cannes premiere. Sections like Un Certain Regard have had films that were on paper far less interesting than this.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Lionsgate pre-bought UK rights during the last Cannes festival,maybe some news got mixed up. I had already thought about the possibility of a Cannes premiere. Sections like Un Certain Regard have had films that were on paper far less interesting than this.



It will be awesome to see Michael back to Cannes after 6 years


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael Fassbender's message at the Chandelier Falls Festival
https://www.facebook.com/chandelier...s/p.1539485369643367/1539485369643367/?type=1


----------



## bhb2014

Nice, thanks for the image!

Guys, Assassin's Creed is coming on December 21st 2016. So we can expect shooting to begin in the end of this year maybe? Or sometime in August, September?

http://deadline.com/2015/01/gambit-assassins-creed-planet-of-the-apes-release-dates-1201341760


----------



## bhb2014

Michael with that shirt again LoL

http://instagram.com/p/xgYkVHtnip/?modal=true


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> Michael with that shirt again LoL
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/xgYkVHtnip/?modal=true



That looks like a different shirt.  Looks like the shirt he had on with the two girls.  Looks black and he is backstage under the tent.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> That looks like a different shirt.  Looks like the shirt he had on with the two girls.  Looks black and he is backstage under the tent.



Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot to mention. I meant the shirt he was wearing with those girls  But it looks black because of the light, it seems to be dark grey. It's totally different from the one he wore on that table, with shorts. I was checking and Falls Festival last a week in Byron Bay (30 December to 3 January). We'll never know when those pics were taken for sure LoL


----------



## Reborn

The posters of original Instagram pic have updated that it was taken on the 2nd Jan. Probably the same day of the Ping Pong pic and the one with the two girls.
The Chandelier (and probably the shorts pic) appears to be taken on the 1st Jan.

Also the Tumblr quote from the lucky lady who spoke to him for about 15 mins was posted on the 3rd Jan but captioned - "Last night Michael Fassbender kissed my cheek. Life made." http://withathousandsweetkisses.tumblr.com/post/106922095105
Which also confirms the 2nd Jan.

On another note - does anyone else think it is amusing that he is all "Shades of Grey" in his top attire


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> The posters of original Instagram pic have updated that it was taken on the 2nd Jan. Probably the same day of the Ping Pong pic and the one with the two girls.
> The Chandelier (and probably the shorts pic) appears to be taken on the 1st Jan.
> 
> Also the Tumblr quote from the lucky lady who spoke to him for about 15 mins was posted on the 3rd Jan but captioned - "Last night Michael Fassbender kissed my cheek. Life made." http://withathousandsweetkisses.tumblr.com/post/106922095105
> Which also confirms the 2nd Jan.
> 
> On another note - does anyone else think it is amusing that he is all "Shades of Grey" in his top attire



Oh thanks!! I didn't see the update! The picture on The Chandelier was published on their website on January 1st and it appears that the shirt he's wearing is the same he was seen on that table 

Shades of Grey hahahaha


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Nice, thanks for the image!
> 
> Guys, Assassin's Creed is coming on December 21st 2016. *So we can expect shooting to begin in the end of this year maybe?* Or sometime in August, September?
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/01/gambit-assassins-creed-planet-of-the-apes-release-dates-1201341760


Yes,I think in the end of this year. I hope Kurzel is still attached. 
Macbeth,TLBO,Jobs,Slow West and TAU are all among the Indiewire's most anticipated films of 2015
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/the-100-most-anticipated-films-of-2015-20150105?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Multiple sightings of Michael back home in London
https://twitter.com/KittKino


https://twitter.com/baharkhadem


https://twitter.com/sophienovak


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Yes,I think in the end of this year. I hope Kurzel is still attached.
> Macbeth,TLBO,Jobs,Slow West and TAU are all among the Indiewire's most anticipated films of 2015
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/the-100-most-anticipated-films-of-2015-20150105?


 

Not bad for someone a certain prominent writer *cough* claimed *cough* not to know. 
How did that arse kissing session work out for you Aaron Sorkin? Idiot.


----------



## jlactofree

fassbenderlover said:


> multiple sightings of michael back home in london
> https://twitter.com/kittkino
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/baharkhadem
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/sophienovak




Your correct about 20-22 hours air time. Didn't happen. &#128516;


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,I think in the end of this year. I hope Kurzel is still attached.
> Macbeth,TLBO,Jobs,Slow West and TAU are all among the Indiewire's most anticipated films of 2015
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/the-100-most-anticipated-films-of-2015-20150105?



I saw that list, that's awesome! For me, the only film he has a chance to get a nod at awards season in USA is Macbeth. TAU and Slow West he might get a nod in some British ceremony, like he did with Frank, and TLBO is probably being released in some festival in the end of this year but not theaters. What do you guys think?

Good to know he's back home! Alicia was in London (or still is?) for the premiere of Testamenth of Youth this week too


----------



## bhb2014

From Macbeth's set


----------



## mollie12

...


----------



## jlactofree

https://twitter.com/KittKino.

This exchange is very interesting!  I read the entire original tweet.



@KittKino: Just walked past Michael Fassbender in Soho. The Fassbot himself.

@amellywoodlove: @KittKino OMG!! Was he with anyone or just alone?

@KittKino: @amellywoodlove He had his arm draped around a beautiful black woman; his partner and co-star from Shame? Too blinded by him to see.

@tryrthfhf: @KittKino He was with this girl? http://t.co/Fl0yAedVu0 



@MaryBeatlesfan: @KittKino Alicia is pretty dark but she's definitely not black

@mfan747: @MaryBeatlesfan @KittKino Maybe he was with someone else.

@KittKino: @mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here.

@KittKino: @mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan Maybe it was a Fassbot hologram.

@KittKino: @MaryBeatlesfan I like it! That's a keeper.

@tryrthfhf: @KittKino thanks for the reply. I'm glad that it wasn't Alicia

This is apparently the original tweet before the deletions..


----------



## Reborn

jlactofree said:


> https://twitter.com/KittKino.
> 
> This exchange is very interesting!  I read the entire original tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> @KittKino: Just walked past Michael Fassbender in Soho. The Fassbot himself.
> 
> @amellywoodlove: @KittKino OMG!! Was he with anyone or just alone?
> 
> *@KittKino: @amellywoodlove He had his arm draped around a beautiful black woman; his partner and co-star from Shame? Too blinded by him to see.*
> 
> @tryrthfhf: @KittKino He was with this girl? http://t.co/Fl0yAedVu0
> 
> 
> 
> @MaryBeatlesfan: @KittKino Alicia is pretty dark but she's definitely not black
> 
> @mfan747: @MaryBeatlesfan @KittKino Maybe he was with someone else.
> 
> @KittKino: @mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here.
> 
> @KittKino: @mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan Maybe it was a Fassbot hologram.
> 
> @KittKino: @MaryBeatlesfan I like it! That's a keeper.
> 
> @tryrthfhf: @KittKino thanks for the reply. I'm glad that it wasn't Alicia
> 
> This is apparently the original tweet before the deletions..




Micheal, Michael Michael 

IF this is true are we really surprised! 
I doubt it is Nicole Beharie though but stranger things have happened.

I see no reason for that guy who posted to lie, the fact that he removed the one incriminating tweet makes me suspect moreso that it might be true.

Obviously does not mean he is cheating on Alicia but he should know better than that by now to be seen out arm draped around another woman.
For the poster to mistake the person for Nicole Beharie then the mystery person is not going to be Alicia by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## bhb2014

LoL It could be him because he would be soon in USA for Jobs. He's not in a relationship with Alicia neither, so he's not cheating on her. The media that now refers to her as his new girlfriend, just like it did with Madalina last year, but these are just briefs things. If it was something serious like Zoe, for instance, then it would be weird seeing him with another woman.

Anyway, the guy might have seen someone else too, I've seen a lot of people saying they saw famous faces on the street and this person was in a completely different place. It happens.

I can't wait to see him as Jobs, seriously!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Here are the tweets. Where does it say he was with someone? As far as I see Kit didn't even say he was with someone, it was just thrown out there if he was and if she looked like Alicia
https://twitter.com/KittKino


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Here are the tweets. Where does it say he was with someone? As far as I see Kit didn't even say he was with someone, it was just thrown out there if he was and if she looked like Alicia
> https://twitter.com/KittKino



According to Reborn, it seems that the guy erased the tweet in which he mentioned the woman Michael was seen with. But who knows if it was really him? Or if this woman was actually his friend? I walk with my friends on the street like that too, it doesn't mean the person is your boyfriend or girlfriend


----------



## jlactofree

FassbenderLover said:


> Here are the tweets. Where does it say he was with someone? As far as I see Kit didn't even say he was with someone, it was just thrown out there if he was and if she looked like Alicia
> https://twitter.com/KittKino



The person Kittborn deleted some tweets after someone asked if it was her.  That's why one tweet said AV isn't black.  Kittborn ID the woman as black. The last reply tweet was that it was not AV.  That's when the person said they were glad it wasn't her because the last person thought he was cheating.
The person who tweeted seeing him is a film person. The other tweets were from the same area of London as well.

This person got back a private reply from Kittkino.


@tryrthfhf: @KittKino thanks for the reply. I'm glad that it wasn't Alicia

Whoever the woman was she looked similar to Nicole/complexion etc.


----------



## jlactofree

More originals before deletions:

@tryrthfhf: @mfan747 @KittKino but she is his gf. it would be logical that he was with her.

@KittKino: @mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here.

@tryrthfhf: @mfan747 @KittKino do you need confirmation? http://t.co/zIGpaQ4YHA.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> The person Kittborn deleted some tweets after someone asked if it was her.  That's why one tweet said AV isn't black.  Kittborn ID the woman as black. The last reply tweet was that it was not AV.  That's when the person said they were glad it wasn't her because the last person thought he was cheating.
> The person who tweeted seeing him is a film person. The other tweets were from the same area of London as well.
> 
> This person got back a private reply from Kittkino.
> 
> 
> @tryrthfhf: @KittKino thanks for the reply. I'm glad that it wasn't Alicia
> 
> Whoever the woman was she looked similar to Nicole/complexion etc.



I've seen people from the business being mistaken, that's why I said that. Sometimes you think you saw someone but it was't really this person 

When you said Soho I thought it was New Yok, not London LoL Sorry! If it was really Michael, it could be a friend or someone he hooks up with when he's there, I don't know. He's single anyway...


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> According to Reborn, it seems that the guy erased the tweet in which he mentioned the woman Michael was seen with. But who knows if it was really him? Or if this woman was actually his friend? I walk with my friends on the street like that too, it doesn't mean the person is your boyfriend or girlfriend



It was jlactofree who said in the original post that there had been deletions.
I admit I agreed as I read the original tweet and it seemed dialogue was obviously missing  esp when the person mentioned black woman and at the end someone said I am glad it was not Alicia.
Read whats there (if more has not been deleted) you can tell there are gaps in the posts.

Also the other tweet from at least one of the two other people  who saw him back up that he was in the area of London known as central London.  Soho and Piccadilly are in the same area within walking distance. Coincidence?..probably not.


----------



## gemini582

I wouldn't be surprised if he was with another woman but I doubt it's Nicole. I never got a friendly break-up vibe from them.


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> LoL It could be him because he would be soon in USA for Jobs. He's not in a relationship with Alicia neither, so he's not cheating on her. The media that now refers to her as his new girlfriend, just like it did with Madalina last year, but these are just briefs things. If it was something serious like Zoe, for instance, then it would be weird seeing him with another woman.
> 
> Anyway, the guy might have seen someone else too, I've seen a lot of people saying they saw famous faces on the street and this person was in a completely different place. It happens.
> 
> I can't wait to see him as Jobs, seriously!



Apparently they(Michael and Alicia) have confirmed to a US news agency that they are  dating. Which would mean some sort of relationship normally. This may or may not be true.
They may have ended it now filming is over, it could have been an arrangement while on set to alleviate frustration and boredom for both who knows.
If he is back on the market even better right 

However it just doesn't seem smart to let it appear like your dating unless there are benefits to both for raising profiles etc.

I get his relationships are normally implied as was with Madalina, Naomi, and even with Zoe K who despite being considered/ known as serious was never seen with him in a picture displaying affection. Only person we know who he has openly said is my girlfriend is Nicole B, and pictures with other non famous girlfriends suggest a proper relationship as well.

I don't know but to me the fact he is still matey with Zoe, says more that their relationship   was casual and not full on emotionally.
Perhaps when it fizzles or ends after the really passionate relationships they don't tend to be seen with him as friends thereafter.

In the words of Ed Sheeran - Thinking out Loud 

Still not sold on Jobs - Its a wait and see project for me.....


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> It was jlactofree who said in the original post that there had been deletions.
> I admit I agreed as I read the original tweet and it seemed dialogue was obviously missing  esp when the person mentioned black woman and at the end someone said I am glad it was not Alicia.
> Read whats there (if more has not been deleted) you can tell there are gaps in the posts.
> 
> Also the other tweet from at least on of the two other people  who saw him back up that he was in the area of London know as central London.  Soho and Piccadilly are in the same area within walking distance. Coincidence?..probably not.



Oh sorry, it's because you quoted jlactofree  the guy deleted his tweets after so many people curious about who Michael was walking with LoL

I didn't see those tweets so maybe it was really him then. Anyway, we can't say if this woman is his date, there are a lof of friends who walk like that. If she was really with him romantically at least we are confirmed that his thing with Alicia wasn't so serious.


----------



## runawaygirl

Top 10 Celebrity Friends 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMVkHw51h4I


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> If she was really with him romantically at least we are confirmed that his thing with Alicia wasn't so serious.



LOL very true. I suspected it was linked to raising her profile as she has 8 films coming out this year.The beach pictures just were not convincing to me as a smitten couple but that's just my interpretation.

The guy has deleted even a few more tweets now


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> LoL It could be him because he would be soon in USA for Jobs. He's not in a relationship with Alicia neither, so he's not cheating on her. The media that now refers to her as his new girlfriend, just like it did with Madalina last year, but these are just briefs things. If it was something serious like Zoe, for instance, then it would be weird seeing him with another woman.
> 
> Anyway, the guy might have seen someone else too, I've seen a lot of people saying they saw famous faces on the street and this person was in a completely different place. It happens.
> 
> I can't wait to see him as Jobs, seriously!


I always take with a grain of salt this type of things,above all when people start to be a bit "stalkerish".
"I'm glad it wasn't Alicia".. :wondering
I think it's too early to say anything definite about them,what seems clear is that both of them have busy work schedules,so it's very likely that they put their work before their personal lives. With Zoe I think there's a special affinity,they seem to be above all good friends but when they were together they didn't give exactly the impression of two people who wanted to settle down.. His relationship with Nicole Beharie seems to me his last more stable relationship after those with Maiko Spencer or Leasi Andrews (among those we know). Also,I've got the impression  they broke up when he started working again more intensely.Maybe the same happened with Madalina Ghenea since they were seeing each other for some months before being photographed,but IMO in that case there may be other causes.


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he was with another woman but I doubt it's Nicole. I never got a friendly break-up vibe from them.




I agree 100%. Someone who could pass for her.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> Apparently they(Michael and Alicia) have confirmed to a US news agency that they are  dating. Which would mean some sort of relationship normally. This may or may not be true.


I think someone asked for some confirmation and it's no coincidence that it was used the expression "casual dating". IMO that doesn't imply the intention to confirm anything.

Also,I believe it was Alicia in those pics where he was playing ping pong and honestly I don' t see how some pics can raise her profile if there is not any other type of photos or news to feed that "narrative".


----------



## bhb2014

runawaygirl said:


> Top 10 Celebrity Friends
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMVkHw51h4I



Ooh Michael and James, the best! Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I always take with a grain of salt this type of things,above all when people start to be a bit "stalkerish".
> "I'm glad it wasn't Alicia".. :wondering
> I think it's too early to say anything definite about them,what seems clear is that both of them have busy work schedules,so it's very likely that they put their work before their personal lives. With Zoe I think there's a special affinity,they seem to be above all good friends but when they were together they didn't give exactly the impression of two people who wanted to settle down.. His relationship with Nicole Beharie seems to me his last more stable relationship after those with Maiko Spencer or Leasi Andrews (among those we know). Also,I've got the impression  they broke up when he started working again more intensely.Maybe the same happened with Madalina Ghenea since they were seeing each other for some months before being photographed,but IMO in that case there may be other causes.



It's too hard for Michael to have a serious relationship with his busy schedule. Maybe he can pull that off someday but making four films in a row, more promotion, then filming again and so on is very hard to have a good relationship. He even said that he doesn't think it's fair to do that and I totally agree. Let him enjoy his brief things and one day he'll find the one and have the most beautiful ginger kids


----------



## Morgane

runawaygirl said:


> Top 10 Celebrity Friends
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMVkHw51h4I







bhb2014 said:


> It's too hard for Michael to have a serious relationship with his busy schedule. Maybe he can pull that off someday but making four films in a row, more promotion, then filming again and so on is very hard to have a good relationship. He even said that he doesn't think it's fair to do that and I totally agree. Let him enjoy his brief things and one day he'll find the one and have the most beautiful ginger kids


I totally agree.


----------



## girlwhowaited

jlactofree said:


> I agree 100%. Someone who could pass for her.


I haven't posted in a long time (completely forgot my password) but I noticed you were talking about the "Nicole" tweet and I saw what @kittkino said at the time, he was asked by a fan if Michael was with anyone at the time and he replied in a joking manner that he was with a black woman, the co-star from Shame. I believe he deleted the tweet after other fans were having a discussion while still including him in the conversation and he tweeted this "@mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here." At the time I thought this was him back tracking and apologizing for causing the confusion.

it couldn't have been Nicole anyway, I still follow her on twitter/instagram and she was in NY and is now in LA filming Sleepy Hollow. I would love if they were still in good terms but after she made a point of no congratulating him earlier this year I doubt they are still talking.


----------



## daisymoder69

girlwhowaited said:


> I haven't posted in a long time (completely forgot my password) but I noticed you were talking about the "Nicole" tweet and I saw what @kittkino said at the time, he was asked by a fan if Michael was with anyone at the time and he replied in a joking manner that he was with a black woman, the co-star from Shame. I believe he deleted the tweet after other fans were having a discussion while still including him in the conversation and he tweeted this "@mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here." At the time I thought this was him back tracking and apologizing for causing the confusion.
> 
> it couldn't have been Nicole anyway, I still follow her on twitter/instagram and she was in NY and is now in LA filming Sleepy Hollow. I would love if they were still in good terms but after she made a point of no congratulating him earlier this year I doubt they are still talking.



Thank you for clearing that up, girlwhowaited. 

That makes sense since the other that saw him yesterday said he was alone.


----------



## Lilmix

girlwhowaited said:


> I haven't posted in a long time (completely forgot my password) but I noticed you were talking about the "Nicole" tweet and I saw what @kittkino said at the time, he was asked by a fan if Michael was with anyone at the time and he replied in a joking manner that he was with a black woman, the co-star from Shame. I believe he deleted the tweet after other fans were having a discussion while still including him in the conversation and he tweeted this "@mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here." At the time I thought this was him back tracking and apologizing for causing the confusion.


 
Really is that how you read the tweets? I totally got something else.
To me he clearly said the person looked like Nicole (Shame co-star) but admitted he did not really see the girl, which could easily be interpreted that he saw a unmistakably black skin on a woman who Fassbender was draped over. Mr Kitt did not see the face of the woman properly as he focused on Fassy, which is normal, ie to hone in on the person you actually recognise. It did not seem like a joke statement. He geuinely thought Fassbender was still with Nicole most probably.
Those responding to his tweet asked if it was Alicia and posted links to confirm. He responded to confirm he did not see Nicole or did not properly see the face of the black woman to confirm it was Nicole. He never responded to those who directly asked if it was Alicia.
London is a very cosmopolitan city. You are never going to mistake someone of Alicia 's complexion for a black woman or call them black unless they really are. The tweeter responded naively becuase he thought Nicole and Michael were still dating and then realised it might cause a scandal and moreso if Nicole was falsely accused now that Fassy has a new girlfriend.

Also this guy posted later in the day from the other tweets it would seem - check the time stamps. All in the same area though. 

@KittKino: @amellywoodlove He had his arm draped around a beautiful black woman; his partner and co-star from Shame? Too blinded by him to see.

@tryrthfhf: @KittKino He was with this girl? http://t.co/Fl0yAedVu0 

@MaryBeatlesfan: @KittKino Alicia is pretty dark but she's definitely not black

@mfan747: @MaryBeatlesfan @KittKino Maybe he was with someone else.

@KittKino: @mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here.


----------



## jlactofree

Lilmix said:


> Really is that how you read the tweets? I totally got something else.
> To me he clearly said the person looked like Nicole (Shame co-star) but admitted he did not really see the girl, which could easily be interpreted that he saw a unmistakably black skin on a woman who Fassbender was draped over. Mr Kitt did not see the face of the woman properly as he focused on Fassy, which is normal, ie to hone in on the person you actually recognise. It did not seem like a joke statement. He geuinely thought Fassbender was still with Nicole most probably.
> Those responding to his tweet asked if it was Alicia and posted links to confirm. He responded to confirm he did not see Nicole or did not properly see the face of the black woman to confirm it was Nicole. He never responded to those who directly asked if it was Alicia.
> London is a very cosmopolitan city. You are never going to mistake someone of Alicia 's complexion for a black woman or call them black unless they really are. The tweeter responded naively becuase he thought Nicole and Michael were still dating and then realised it might cause a scandal and moreso if Nicole was falsely accused now that Fassy has a new girlfriend.
> 
> Also this guy posted later in the day from the other tweets it would seem - check the time stamps. All in the same area though.
> 
> @KittKino: @amellywoodlove He had his arm draped around a beautiful black woman; his partner and co-star from Shame? Too blinded by him to see.
> 
> @tryrthfhf: @KittKino He was with this girl? http://t.co/Fl0yAedVu0
> 
> @MaryBeatlesfan: @KittKino Alicia is pretty dark but she's definitely not black
> 
> @mfan747: @MaryBeatlesfan @KittKino Maybe he was with someone else.
> 
> @KittKino: @mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here.







Kittkino did respond to the person who asked if it was AV by the picture. It must have been a PM.  This is the last tweet:

tryrthfhf: @KittKino thanks for the reply. I'm glad that it wasn't Alicia.

He was never joking.  It was later obvious to him that he saw MF with another woman.

Quite clear. He was not joking.  I saw ALL the tweets.

KittKino: @amellywoodlove He had his arm draped around a beautiful black woman; his partner and co-star from Shame? Too blinded by him to see.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Lilmix said:


> Really is that how you read the tweets? I totally got something else.
> To me he clearly said the person looked like Nicole (Shame co-star) but admitted he did not really see the girl, which could easily be interpreted that he saw a unmistakably black skin on a woman who Fassbender was draped over. Mr Kitt did not see the face of the woman properly as he focused on Fassy, which is normal, ie to hone in on the person you actually recognise. It did not seem like a joke statement. He geuinely thought Fassbender was still with Nicole most probably.
> Those responding to his tweet asked if it was Alicia and posted links to confirm. He responded to confirm he did not see Nicole or did not properly see the face of the black woman to confirm it was Nicole. He never responded to those who directly asked if it was Alicia.
> London is a very cosmopolitan city. You are never going to mistake someone of Alicia 's complexion for a black woman or call them black unless they really are. The tweeter responded naively becuase he thought Nicole and Michael were still dating and then realised it might cause a scandal and moreso if Nicole was falsely accused now that Fassy has a new girlfriend.
> 
> Also this guy posted later in the day from the other tweets it would seem - check the time stamps. All in the same area though.
> 
> @KittKino: @amellywoodlove He had his arm draped around a beautiful black woman; his partner and co-star from Shame? Too blinded by him to see.
> 
> @tryrthfhf: @KittKino He was with this girl? http://t.co/Fl0yAedVu0
> 
> @MaryBeatlesfan: @KittKino Alicia is pretty dark but she's definitely not black
> 
> @mfan747: @MaryBeatlesfan @KittKino Maybe he was with someone else.
> 
> @KittKino: @mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here.



There were more tweets that were deleted by one of the fans that were having the argument, that's why things to make sense right now but at the time that's what I understood. Either way, it could have been a friend or someone else. It doesn't really matter, his personal life is his personal business.

I was just trying to clarify that it couldn't have been Nicole, unless she flew to London for a day to be with a guy she broke up with two years ago. 

And don't even know why anyone would think it was Alicia, she's a busy woman with 8 films coming out this year and soon to be filming one more. She was doing press all day for various movies.

EDIT:

Why on earth would the guy add a total stranger on twitter just so he could DM personal details about a famous dude he saw for 5 seconds? lol

https://twitter.com/MaryBeatlesfan/status/552950350265991168 - Here's the convo, he even made another joke.


----------



## jlactofree

Yes there were many tweets that were deleted.  I don't know who replied back to the person in the tweet; but they specifically stated thanks for the reply.  That tells me that someone responded.  Perhaps a notification.  You don't need to add the person but it's still not visible.
He made the comment about the halo gram after that person stated that AV was not black and he started to mention no scandal.  That poster mentioned a halo gram and he said I like that.  


I agree that I doubt it was Nicole.  However, Nicole films in NC not LA I believe.


----------



## Tea_Lover

girlwhowaited said:


> I haven't posted in a long time (completely forgot my password) but I noticed you were talking about the "Nicole" tweet and I saw what @kittkino said at the time, he was asked by a fan if Michael was with anyone at the time and *he replied in a joking manner that he was with a black woman*, the co-star from Shame. I believe he deleted the tweet after other fans were having a discussion while still including him in the conversation and he tweeted this "@mfan747 @MaryBeatlesfan I really didn't see her. Sorry. No scandal here." At the time I thought this was him back tracking and apologizing for causing the confusion.
> 
> it couldn't have been Nicole anyway, I still follow her on twitter/instagram and she was in NY and is now in LA filming Sleepy Hollow. I would love if they were still in good terms but after she made a point of no congratulating him earlier this year I doubt they are still talking.



He didn't reply in a joking manner about the description of the woman he saw MF with. He did, however, reply jokingly to the hounds who needed him to confirm that MF couldn't possibly be with another woman. Because they (complete strangers) came at him from out of nowhere with a bunch of questions about whether the woman was Alicia Vikander, even tweeting photos of her to him, mentioning that while she's "dark", she isn't black and basically scaring the guy into deleting his tweet lest he cause some sort of scandal by posting that he saw MF with a black woman, a woman who isn't his girlfriend (even though he hasn't confirmed anyone as his girlfriend since Nicole Beharie). But I get that people want him to be with someone like AV so he can _get those ginger babies_. 

As for Nicole, Sleepy Hollow does not film in L.A. as you stated so she would not be there filming it. It films in Wilmington, North Carolina, which is where she could be but as she doesn't post her whereabouts we really don't know. Like others, I doubt the black woman the film editor spotted MF with was Beharie. But it sure as hell wasn't Vikander . Also, it should be mentioned that the other two people who spotted him yesterday day in London did not mention that he was alone as someone in this thread stated earlier.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Tea_Lover said:


> He didn't reply in a joking manner about the description of the woman he saw MF with. He did, however, reply jokingly to the hounds who needed him to confirm that MF couldn't possibly be with another woman. Because they (complete strangers) came at him from out of nowhere with a bunch of questions about whether the woman was Alicia Vikander, even tweeting photos of her to him, mentioning that while she's "dark", she isn't black and basically scaring the guy into deleting his tweet lest he cause some sort of scandal by posting that he saw MF with a black woman, a woman who isn't his girlfriend (even though he hasn't confirmed anyone as his girlfriend since Nicole Beharie). But I get that people want him to be with someone like AV so he can _get those ginger babies_.
> 
> As for Nicole, Sleepy Hollow does not film in L.A. as you stated so she would not be there filming it. It films in Wilmington, North Carolina, which is where she could be but as she doesn't post her whereabouts we really don't know. Like others, I doubt the black woman the film editor spotted MF with was Beharie. But it sure as hell wasn't Vikander . Also, it should be mentioned that the other two people who spotted him yesterday day in London did not mention that he was alone as someone in this thread stated earlier.



That's what I got when I read the tweet and his other tweets, if you don't see it that way than it's fine, it's just my personal opinion and there's a lot of people that seem to agree with me. 

I would love to see some Fassy babies this year, I don't think he's going to get married anytime soon but I think he's going to be a great dad and parenthood will slow him down a bit in a good way.

And I now they don't film in LA, my brain just got confused for a second, I still subconsciously associate set's with LA. And she does hints about where she is all the time. I know she's on set because that's where cast members are as of last monday when the show started again (even thought it was a ****ty episode and I'm not sure if they will get another season if it goes on like this).


----------



## pearlyqueen

If MF is in any sort of relationship with AV it would be a dangerous game to play walking around central London in a compromising way with another woman. He may like to take risks and he may be promiscuous but this sounds like a move too far. And why should the guy care if it caused a scandal if he was 100% that he saw what or who he claimed to? It's just as plausible that he exagerrated the arm draping bit or that it wasn't even MF he saw at all. People are false tweeting him all the time.


----------



## mchris55

Casually dating means not exclusive. Either one of them could have their arm draped around someone, kiss someone, or more, whenever or wherever.


----------



## girlwhowaited

http://youtu.be/P3mz0C1AFWg

An interview with co-star Lyndsey Marshall, who plays his wife in the film (isn't nice when they cast someone his age to play his partner?) about the upcoming film Trespass Against Us.


----------



## Lilmix

jlactofree said:


> Kittkino did respond to the person who asked if it was AV by the picture. It must have been a PM.  This is the last tweet:
> 
> tryrthfhf: @KittKino thanks for the reply. I'm glad that it wasn't Alicia.
> 
> He was never joking.  It was later obvious to him that he saw MF with another woman.
> 
> Quite clear. He was not joking.  I saw ALL the tweets.
> 
> KittKino: @amellywoodlove He had his arm draped around a beautiful black woman; his partner and co-star from Shame? Too blinded by him to see.


 
Yes I agree the person who posted (@KittKino) was not joking about what he saw, and what we have seen is obviously a backtrack to avoid any association with a cheating scandal for Fassy. I doubt this will ripple elsewhere though. 

I didnt realise @KittKino had directly responded to a question about Alicia.


----------



## FassbenderLover

If he were really with AV no way he would have his arm around someone else


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> If MF is in any sort of relationship with AV it would be a dangerous game to play walking around central London in a compromising way with another woman. He may like to take risks and he may be promiscuous but this sounds like a move too far. And why should the guy care if it caused a scandal if he was 100% that he saw what or who he claimed to? It's just as plausible that he exagerrated the arm draping bit or that it wasn't even MF he saw at all. People are false tweeting him all the time.


 
People dont bother him that much when he is in the UK/London from what I can tell.
Rarely do people stop him and ask him for photo op's when he is in London, they smile and tweet/ instagram if they get to take a sneeky picture.
When your home you do what you normally feel comfortable doing, without thinking.
This may change as he is getting more and more famous.

The guy @KittKino works in film production, so there is some risk on his part. 

The arm drape - well its not a phrase you would use unless thats what it was or if it was worse in all honesty. You would say walking with or holding hands for example.
He didnt have to say it at all.  But in saying it, there is no doubt as to the closeness of the contact with the mystery woman he is supposed to have been walking with.

This person could be a friend I agree and I agree that its a risky thing to do since your relationship with another actress is still very hot in the media. But for reasons mentioned already I can understand why he might do that without thinking.

The guy saw something very specific and told the twitter world what he saw when asked. What he did not see was the face of the person that Fassy was with to confirm it was or was not Nicole Beharie, but he saw the complexion of that person and thought in a glace that the mystery woman was attractive.

So at worst....
Lets be honest he would not be the the first man who has fame and wealth to have a thing on the side that satisfies desires would he? It sadly goes with the territory often 

At best.... 
This woman was just a friend, a colleague or an aquaintance who he knows that he was talking to closely and hence had his arm draped over her.
OR
This never happened.....

I think a new sighting is needed asap so we can talk about that


----------



## Lilmix

mchris55 said:


> Casually dating means not exclusive. Either one of them could have their arm draped around someone, kiss someone, or more, whenever or wherever.


 

LOL...very true. That distinction between dating and being a girlfriend is something I observed very strongly in NYC. Where dating meant you could see loads of other people, and if you were very serious about someone exclusivity was mentioned and a distinction would be made as some sort of partner.

It would not surprise me that Fassy buys into that scene of "dating" as an ideal 

I personally thought/ think Fassy and Alicia were an item of some significance as I at the time believed it was Alicia at the ping pong table at the Falls Festival and if that was the case she would have met his parents, which to me speaks of much more than casual dating.

Might be best for him to steer towards caution to avoid confusion as the world does think Alicia is his "girlfriend" even if He or She do not see each other as exclusive.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Vikander-wows-Testament-Youth-premiere.html


----------



## jlactofree

Tea_Lover said:


> He didn't reply in a joking manner about the description of the woman he saw MF with. He did, however, reply jokingly to the hounds who needed him to confirm that MF couldn't possibly be with another woman. Because they (complete strangers) came at him from out of nowhere with a bunch of questions about whether the woman was Alicia Vikander, even tweeting photos of her to him, mentioning that while she's "dark", she isn't black and basically scaring the guy into deleting his tweet lest he cause some sort of scandal by posting that he saw MF with a black woman, a woman who isn't his girlfriend (even though he hasn't confirmed anyone as his girlfriend since Nicole Beharie). But I get that people want him to be with someone like AV so he can _get those ginger babies_.
> 
> As for Nicole, Sleepy Hollow does not film in L.A. as you stated so she would not be there filming it. It films in Wilmington, North Carolina, which is where she could be but as she doesn't post her whereabouts we really don't know. Like others, I doubt the black woman the film editor spotted MF with was Beharie. But it sure as hell wasn't Vikander . Also, it should be mentioned that the other two people who spotted him yesterday day in London did not mention that he was alone as someone in this thread stated earlier.




100% agree.


----------



## jlactofree

FassbenderLover said:


> If he were really with AV no way he would have his arm around someone else




100% agree.


----------



## jlactofree

Lilmix said:


> LOL...very true. That distinction between dating and being a girlfriend is something I observed very strongly in NYC. Where dating meant you could see loads of other people, and if you were very serious about someone exclusivity was mentioned and a distinction would be made as some sort of partner.
> 
> It would not surprise me that Fassy buys into that scene of "dating" as an ideal
> 
> I personally thought/ think Fassy and Alicia were an item of some significance as I at the time believed it was Alicia at the ping pong table at the Falls Festival and if that was the case she would have met his parents, which to me speaks of much more than casual dating.
> 
> Might be best for him to steer towards caution to avoid confusion as the world does think Alicia is his "girlfriend" even if He or She do not see each other as exclusive.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Vikander-wows-Testament-Youth-premiere.html





That DM article is a joke.  They stated AV and MF walking together in Sydney was confirmation of them "dating" and her being his GF. Really?  Neither of them have stated anything.
PR at it's best.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> That DM article is a joke.  They stated AV and MF walking together in Sydney was confirmation of them "dating".  Really?  Neither of them have stated anything.
> PR at it's best.



Daily Mail is not a very reliable source. They've said once that Michael was following Marion Cotillard at some BAFTA's after party and that she dodged him LoL Sometimes they might be right but don't trust what they say always LoL

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rd-dodges-Michael-Fassbenders-plans-kiss.html


----------



## FassbenderLover

Haha the only reason they were walking "arm in arm" was because it was raining LOL. Whatever DM...soooo if they weren't walking arm in arm would there still be a "confirmation" by just being "side by side" LOL


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> If MF is in any sort of relationship with AV it would be a dangerous game to play walking around central London in a compromising way with another woman. He may like to take risks and he may be promiscuous but this sounds like a move too far. And why should the guy care if it caused a scandal if he was 100% that he saw what or who he claimed to? It's just as plausible that he exagerrated the arm draping bit or that it wasn't even MF he saw at all. People are false tweeting him all the time.



Supposing that he really saw him with another woman (that in any case doesn't mean anything without any other type of context),supposing that he exagerrated or that he was just jokingly teasing people who were being a bit "stalkerish" (a thing that happens many times on twitter)saying the first thing about his personal life that came to his mind.. anyway he clearly didn't want to be stalked anymore by people who want him to identify a person he saw (if it's true) for 5 seconds as if he were at the police station..  IMO that's the only reason why he deleted his tweets. It has nothing to do with the "fear" to create some "cheating scandal" because he saw Michael walking with a woman who didn' t  - scandal!!!- look like his supposed gf.. as if people,aside from his fans,are interested in Fassbender twitter sightings in any case. 

The DM refers to Alicia as his gf because they were papped  arm-in-arm (not only walking together),and someone confirmed that they were casually dating. I don't think there are other reasons. Also,the DM referred to Louise Hazel as his gf for some months just because she was photographed  with him,even without any type of affectionate behaviour between them.


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> Daily Mail is not a very reliable source. They've said once that Michael was following Marion Cotillard at some BAFTA's after party and that she dodged him LoL Sometimes they might be right but don't trust what they say always LoL
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rd-dodges-Michael-Fassbenders-plans-kiss.html



You and some other subsequent posters did not get my point at all.
The reliablity of the DM is irrelivant the fact that millions read its online articles and it projects a viewpoint that many take on board is what I was refering to.

You as an individual might not think the DM is worth a read and personally I agree. However I am not ignoring its global reach to viewers and because of the DM and other sites millions believe Fassy is dating Vikander.
Is that not true? 

Hence my comment that he tone down PDAs with other women (if true). 
He is an actor and his reputation therefore means a lot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Supposing that he really saw him with another woman (that in any case doesn't mean anything without any other type of context),supposing that he exagerrated or that he was just jokingly teasing people who were being a bit "stalkerish" (a thing that happens many times on twitter)saying the first thing about his personal life that came to his mind.. anyway he clearly didn't want to be stalked anymore by people who want him to identify a person he saw (if it's true) for 5 seconds as if he were at the police station..  IMO that's the only reason why he deleted his tweets. It has nothing to do with the "fear" to create some "cheating scandal" because he saw Michael walking with a woman who didn' t  - scandal!!!- look like his supposed gf.. as if people,aside from his fans,are interested in Fassbender twitter sightings in any case.
> 
> The DM refers to Alicia as his gf because they were papped  arm-in-arm (not only walking together),and someone confirmed that they were casually dating. I don't think there are other reasons. Also,the DM referred to Louise Hazel as his gf for some months just because she was photographed  with him,even without any type of affectionate behaviour between them.


Largely agree and unless there are accompanying pics IMO tweets should be taken with a pinch of salt! I'm curious about Louise Hazel. Don't think she was ever his g/f and the only pics I ever saw of them together was when he went to meet Bradley Cooper. Could be Louise is just a friend and she asked him to introduce her to BC, no accounting for taste, lol


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> You and some other subsequent posters did not get my point at all.
> The reliablity of the DM is irrelivant the fact that millions read its online articles and it projects a viewpoint that many take on board is what I was refering to.
> 
> You as an individual might not think the DM is worth a read and personally I agree. However I am not ignoring its global reach to viewers and because of the DM and other sites millions believe Fassy is dating Vikander.
> Is that not true?
> 
> Hence my comment that he tone down PDAs with other women (if true).
> He is an actor and his reputation therefore means a lot.



No, I totally got what you meant  My comment wasn't a critic on your view. It's just that everytime I see someone mentioning Daily Mail I remember that story from 2013 LoL 

I always check this website to see pictures and sometimes I read what they say. They write very accurate stuff too. Anyway, it's a gossip site too, if they spot Michael with another woman just like he was seen with Alicia in Australia they'll say it's his new girlfriend. Normal.


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> http://youtu.be/P3mz0C1AFWg
> 
> An interview with co-star Lyndsey Marshall, who plays his wife in the film (isn't nice when they cast someone his age to play his partner?) about the upcoming film Trespass Against Us.


 Thanks!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Largely agree and unless there are accompanying pics IMO tweets should be taken with a pinch of salt! I'm curious about Louise Hazel. Don't think she was ever his g/f and the only pics I ever saw of them together was when he went to meet Bradley Cooper. Could be Louise is just a friend and she asked him to introduce her to BC, no accounting for taste, lol


I think they had a brief fling. It wasn't anything serious,I suppose.


----------



## Lilmix

Morgane said:


> It has nothing to do with the "fear" to create some "cheating scandal" because he saw Michael walking with a woman who didn' t  - scandal!!!- look like his supposed gf.. as if people,aside from his fans,are interested in Fassbender twitter sightings in any case.


 
Actually the Daily Mail (hahahaha) and other news and gossip sites took great delight in pointing out Fassy was seen on the set of X-Men and off set hanging out with and shouting at a particular blonde lady while he was dating Louise Hazel.
They remarked he had been seen seen with Louise the week before and they had been out to dinner with his good buddy Bradley Cooper and thereafter Fassy went to the 5 star Bulgari hotel with Louise and they left in the hotel in the early hours.



Morgane said:


> The DM refers to Alicia as his gf because they were papped  arm-in-arm (not only walking together),and someone confirmed that they were casually dating. I don't think there are other reasons. Also,the DM referred to Louise Hazel as his gf for some months just because she was photographed  with him,even without any type of affectionate behaviour between them.


 
He was dating Louise Hazel and not becuase the Dail Mail said so 
It is highly likely that he is or was dating Alicia as well.


----------



## Lilmix

Morgane said:


> I think they had a brief fling. It wasn't anything serious,I suppose.


 
There are also pictures off them in Hackey, eating with friends and several reports of them hanging out together, bike riding and running etc.
He used to fly back to the uk to visit her while filming. 
Not withstanding they spent a night in a hotel together without Bradley Cooper.

I wonder why people contest this one..lol. I get that Naomi and Lupita as rumours are debateable (I am very skeptical of those myself) but Louise Hazel and he were seem with each other at various time between 2012 and 2013 it was not a two week fling. 

Fassy finds it difficult to be faithful and hence his relationships dont last very long. 
Why anyone thinks otherwise is beyond me.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I do not believe for one minute that Michael would ever cheat on a woman that he's serious with. His career keeps him busy so if/when he hooks up with anyone, chances are he will tell them from the beginning he's not looking for anything serious. The fact that he was seen with another female after coming back from Australia tells me he and Alicia are not serious at all, if there's even a relationship. So as far as I'm concerned, he's free to be with anyone he chooses. Once he's serious with someone, then I believe its only them and no one else on the side.


----------



## bhb2014

In a nutshell, Daily Mail () and other gossip sites that see Michael with any woman will always say she's his new girlfriend, even if the woman is just a Summer fling or something similar. If this means being a girlfriend for them so be it, for me it's not. It depends on each person's P.O.V. Just remember they're gossip sites, sometimes they see more than what is actually there and are only worried about selling.

For me, his thing with Alicia is very similar to what he had with Madalina. He met her at Toronto (or somewhere else?), I remember they being spot while he was filming Slow West and they spent New Year together too. When he started Macbeth they were over. Correct me if I'm wrong. Now he met Alicia on set, they had a thing, probably were together on New Year and soon he'll shoot Jobs and she'll be shooting and promoting tons of films. Maybe I'm wrong and they really will try to make it work, I don't know. Let's see.

As I said before and so did Michael, having a long and serious relationship with his busy schedule is very hard. But I'm sure that when he finds the right woman he'll slow down and he'll be the most adorable father in the world


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> For me, his thing with Alicia is very similar to what he had with Madalina. He met her at Toronto (or somewhere else?), I remember they being spot while he was filming Slow West and they spent New Year together too. When he started Macbeth they were over.
> As I said before and so did Michael, having a long and serious relationship with his busy schedule is very hard. But I'm sure that when he finds the right woman he'll slow down and he'll be the most adorable father in the world


 
I do conceed that the Daily Mail is known as the Daily Fail, but they do bring the juice a lot of the time

Fassy was seeing Madalina during the time he was shooting Macbeth, they appeared to have fizzled out around the time of the Oscars.
Her brother recently put up a picture of Himself and Fassy on the actual set of MacBeth. She was very much with him while he was filming and not following him around as some believe. 
http://www.enjoygram.com/m/883417879068305443_30096561

Apparently they were last seen together a day or two after the Baftas and then when he started filming in Scotland. It appears she was sent home to Romania or so it seemed. 
After the Oscars she was not seen with him again and it was generally perceived that she was thought to be a liability with several rumours about her being part of an "alternative" profession to acting.

She even tried to make out that she was with him for his birthday at a party on Instagram, sadly for her one of the guests exposed that it was someone else's party when Fassy was definately elsewhere due to promotion work he was doing.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> I do conceed that the Daily Mail is known as the Daily Fail, but they do bring the juice a lot of the time
> 
> Fassy was seeing Madalina during the time he was shooting Macbeth, they appeared to have fizzled out around the time of the Oscars.
> Her brother recently put up a picture of Himself and Fassy on the actual set of MacBeth. She was very much with him while he was filming and not following him around as some believe.
> http://www.enjoygram.com/m/883417879068305443_30096561
> 
> Apparently they were last seen together a day or two after the Baftas and then when he started filming in Scotland. It appears she was sent home to Romania or so it seemed.
> After the Oscars she was not seen with him again and it was generally perceived that she was thought to be a liability with several rumours about her being part of an "alternative" profession to acting.
> 
> She even tried to make out that she was with him for his birthday at a party on Instagram, sadly for her one of the guests exposed that it was someone else's party when Fassy was definately elsewhere due to promotion work he was doing.



hahahaha thanks for the info! OMG, I posted that photo here like yesterday, I didn't notice that it was her brother LoL Huum so he dated her for like 5 months or so? Interesting, I thought it had ended before Macbeth's shooting. 

With Alicia is different because I read her next film with Redmayne starts shooting this month in Europe and Michael will be in US shooting Jobs. Unless they reconnect later


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> Actually the Daily Mail (hahahaha) and other news and gossip sites took great delight in pointing out Fassy was seen on the set of X-Men and off set hanging out with and shouting at a particular blonde lady while he was dating Louise Hazel.
> They remarked he had been seen seen with Louise the week before and they had been out to dinner with his good buddy Bradley Cooper and thereafter Fassy went to the 5 star Bulgari hotel with Louise and they left in the hotel in the early hours.
> 
> 
> 
> He was dating Louise Hazel and not becuase the Dail Mail said so
> It is highly likely that he is or was dating Alicia as well.



He  was PHOTOGRAPHED with that blond lady.I still don't know where the story of him shouting at that woman comes from,since the only clear thing in those pics,if I remember well,is that he didn't want to be papped,with or without her. However,the DM didn't report a twitter sighting. He was papped with Louise Hazel and they,of course,assumed  Michael was dating her,then he was seen walking (just walking!) with the blonde woman and basically a " cheating story" was already written.
I'm not contesting his fling,his relationship,whatever it was,with Louise Hazel. I was just pointing out that the DM referred to her as his gf  because he was photographed  with her. Twitter sightings of them running,biking,etc.. are things that his fans know,not details included in DM or JJ articles.. If  now they have pics with Alicia Vikander which are much more "explicit",I don't see why the DM or other sites shouldn't refer to her as his gf.
Also,I don't think anyone here is saying that if he's seen with a  woman,there's no way he could be seen with another one a week later.. 
I simply think that his personal life is not his priority at the moment.


----------



## Lilmix

FassbenderLover said:


> I do not believe for one minute that Michael would ever cheat on a woman that he's serious with. His career keeps him busy so if/when he hooks up with anyone, chances are he will tell them from the beginning he's not looking for anything serious. The fact that he was seen with another female after coming back from Australia tells me he and Alicia are not serious at all, if there's even a relationship. So as far as I'm concerned, he's free to be with anyone he chooses. Once he's serious with someone, then I believe its only them and no one else on the side.


 
He is no Angel. I do agree he is a very likelable and loveable person and very attractive as a man. but after being a fan for a while the signs are difficult to ignore. 
In the words of Shane Warne "'It's hard to resist a bad boy who's a good man'. Some people are just not good with fidelity and he may be one of them. 
if he wanted he could "settle down" even with the busy schedule (many others do it) but he probably does not want to and hence attibutes it to the job (easy explaination for the ladies and it does sound good in interviews)
Its more complicated than work it has to be.

Take into consideration the longer you live your life in a certain way the harder it is to give up for another person no matter how much you want to.

I really sincerely hope he can be a faithful and committed husband and father, if that is what he wants. 
But take into consideration it may not be what he wants anymore, now the world of hot and exciting options are always available to him. 
Hope he does not lead people on if he has no intention of committing and will respect that choice on his part if that is the case. I will be a fan of his work in any case.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaha thanks for the info! OMG, I posted that photo here like yesterday, I didn't notice that it was her brother LoL Huum so he dated her for like 5 months or so? Interesting, I thought it had ended before Macbeth's shooting.
> 
> With Alicia is different because I read her next film with Redmayne starts shooting this month in Europe and Michael will be in US shooting Jobs. Unless they reconnect later


Yes,they met at the TFF,so probably they were together for 5,6 months.  I think that he left her because he had serious problems of trustworthiness,more serious than some rumours spread by people perpetually mad at her dating history,but it's just my opinion.


----------



## Lilmix

Morgane said:


> He  was PHOTOGRAPHED with that blond lady.I still don't know where the story of him shouting at that woman comes from,since the only clear thing in those pics,if I remember well,is that he didn't want to be papped,with or without her. However,the DM didn't report a twitter sighting. He was papped with Louise Hazel and they,of course,assumed  Michael was dating her,then he was seen walking (just walking!) with the blonde woman and basically a " cheating story" was already written.
> I'm not contesting his fling,his relationship,whatever it was,with Louise Hazel. I was just pointing out that the DM referred to her as his gf  because he was photographed  with her. Twitter sightings of them running,biking,etc.. are things that his fans know,not details included in DM or JJ articles.. If  now they have pics with Alicia Vikander which are much more "explicit",I don't see why the DM or other sites shouldn't refer to her as his gf.
> Also,I don't think anyone here is saying that if he's seen with a  woman,there's no way he could be seen with another one a week later..
> I simply think that his personal life is not his priority at the moment.


 
Michael does not normally mind being papped, he is very happy to take pics with fans and generally plays it cool when the paps are around. The blonde lady in Montreal (when filming xmen) was a very unusual incident based on his reported actions. 

I agree, his personal life or building a committed relationship is not high on his agenda at all.
I also think that the Alicia story is somewhat true.
The Lupita story was refuted pretty soon on Gossip Cop after it got out.


----------



## Lilmix

Morgane said:


> Yes,they met at the TFF,so probably they were together for 5,6 months.  I think that he left her because he had serious problems of trustworthiness,more serious than some rumours spread by people perpetually mad at her dating history,but it's just my opinion.


 
Your probably right, she did do a lot of weird stuff while dating him and took delight in baiting his fans.
Although there are rumours that he took out court proceedings to stop personal details  getting out into the press (in the UK), she pretty much quit social media in the run up to the Oscars which was suspected to be legally imposed.


----------



## FassbenderLover

She seems to enjoy toying with her fans cuz she wants attention and her name beign called in the same sentence gives her that and she feeds off of it. It might not have made front page news but the fact that there's an 11k plus comments thread on them is enough to swell her head and I'ce personally seen the stuff she's done to have her name continually called, including yes trying to give off the fact that he was with her for his birthday last year. Now why the heck would her brother post a pic of him and Michael have no clue. I don't have instagram so no way I would ever follow her. I'm guessing it was another ploy to get her name being called in the same line with Michael's
Regarding whether Michael settles down or no, I think he will. He just has to find the right lady to do so. If he had started his career earlier maybe he would have doen so by now, but he started pretty late, so he has a lot of catching up to do, career wise. So perhaps for the next few years his personal life is gonna take a back seat, with the occasional hookup or fling. He is a man after all and he has needs LOL
With him and Alicia, I think that's a PR setup. She's benefitting from being with him. How? First of all Ive never heard of her til she started working with Michael. Maybe some have heard of her but I never did. She has a lot of projects coming out this year and she needs a boost, so what better way to do that is to be attached to an A list actor. If anyone has twitter and going through Michael Fassbender tweets you see "Related searches: Alicia Vikander". So she's getting publicity right there. To me those pics of them looked like "paparazzi pics" not fan pics taken by some random and posted online. I'm pretty much sure Michael was aware but hey, its publicity, even for him too. Sorkin said he didn't know who Michael Fassbender was so again what better way to be a bit more known is by having your picture taken. Michael is too lowkey. Notice how after that there were no pics of him til early this week? In the early part when pics were taken of them they looks so casual, almost not engaging with each other. I remember there were some comments that they weren't acting "lovey dovey" and next thing you know they were arm in arm (thanks to the rain). So do I think they are a couple? No. Did they even hook up? I doubt it, else he wouldn't be so quick to have his arm around another female soon as he got back. Was she there for the Film Festival? Again I doubt it since there was a pic of her with costars posted Dec 31. So would she fly 20-22 or even 24hrs there for less than 5 days only to be back in London before Monday to start promotion on her film? If that's the case then Michael certainly has quite an amazing penis to have a female go through all that trouble.


----------



## bhb2014

*Again I doubt it since there was a pic of her with costars posted Dec 31. So would she fly 20-22 or even 24hrs there for less than 5 days only to be back in London before Monday to start promotion on her film? If that's the case then Michael certainly has quite an amazing penis to have a female go through all that trouble.[/QUOTE]*

Are you sure that pic is from December 31st? I saw it but I can't find the pic anywhere LoL If it was published indeed on that date, I also don't think she took a plane on January 1st to arrive in Australia and stay there for 2,3 days and then go back to Europe again. Like I said before, we'll never know if she was there with him. BUT it's possible she did that, anything is possible, who knows?


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> Michael does not normally mind being papped, he is very happy to take pics with fans and generally plays it cool when the paps are around. The blonde lady in Montreal (when filming xmen) was a very unusual incident based on his reported actions




It's true that he doesn't have problems with paps. In those pics he seemed  annoyed. Probably,knowing how those pics would have been used,he didn't want other gossip stories about him,or simply he was just irritated for other reasons. Of course the best thing to do was playing it cool.



Lilmix said:


> Your probably right, she did do a lot of weird stuff while dating him and took delight in baiting his fans.
> Although there are rumours that he took out court proceedings to stop personal details  getting out into the press (in the UK), she pretty much quit social media in the run up to the Oscars which was suspected to be legally imposed.



I'm basing my opinion on some things I've read. Honestly I didn't put so much effort into searching news about her but I know for sure that there are some Butler's fans crazily mad at her and she surely knows how to draw the attention.. I think she's clever enough to know that all that social stuff doesn't sit well with a person like Michael and IMO she wanted to give a specific image of herself.


----------



## runawaygirl

I've always liked Julianne Moore  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnY7AIA7H_w


----------



## bhb2014

runawaygirl said:


> I've always liked Julianne Moore
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnY7AIA7H_w



hahahaaha thanks!!! "Which movie?" "All of them, he's hot" hahahahha


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Regarding whether Michael settles down or no, I think he will. He just has to find the right lady to do so. *If he had started his career earlier maybe he would have doen so by now, but he started pretty late, so he has a lot of catching up to do, career wise. So perhaps for the next few years his personal life is gonna take a back seat, with the occasional hookup or fling. *He is a man after all and he has needs LOL
> With him and Alicia, I think that's a PR setup. She's benefitting from being with him. How? First of all Ive never heard of her til she started working with Michael. Maybe some have heard of her but I never did. She has a lot of projects coming out this year and she needs a boost, so what better way to do that is to be attached to an A list actor. If anyone has twitter and going through Michael Fassbender tweets you see "Related searches: Alicia Vikander". So she's getting publicity right there. To me those pics of them looked like "paparazzi pics" not fan pics taken by some random and posted online. I'm pretty much sure Michael was aware but hey, its publicity, even for him too. Sorkin said he didn't know who Michael Fassbender was so again what better way to be a bit more known is by having your picture taken. Michael is too lowkey. Notice how after that there were no pics of him til early this week? In the early part when pics were taken of them they looks so casual, almost not engaging with each other. I remember there were some comments that they weren't acting "lovey dovey" and next thing you know they were arm in arm (thanks to the rain). So do I think they are a couple? No. Did they even hook up? I doubt it, else he wouldn't be so quick to have his arm around another female soon as he got back. Was she there for the Film Festival? Again I doubt it since there was a pic of her with costars posted Dec 31. So would she fly 20-22 or even 24hrs there for less than 5 days only to be back in London before Monday to start promotion on her film? If that's the case then Michael certainly has quite an amazing penis to have a female go through all that trouble.


I completely agree with you on that.
Regarding Alicia,personally I knew her name. She has been a "hot name" for the last two,three years within the industry. In Anna Karenina she was the most praised and above all she was the lead actress in an Oscar nominated film with another highly praised perfomance. As I've said before,some pics with Michael,who honestly he's not this huge gossip baity subject,are useless if there are not other pics or news that feed some kind of narrative. IMO they gave paps what they wanted after being stalked for some days. If Michael just  wanted a bit of visibility ,his shirtless surfing pics would have been enoughActually he could have been going shirtless around Bondi Beach for another month.. About them hooking up,IMO that was  a predictable thing even before they started filming.. There was already a bit of "speculation" about them when that dinner tweet was posted by someone here,sorry I don't remember the person.. 
Also,IMO it's totally believable that she was there ,even just for a week, to spend New Year's Eve and the girl in that pic looks like her,in my opinion.Of course everyone  has the right to believe what they want.


----------



## Morgane

runawaygirl said:


> I've always liked Julianne Moore
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnY7AIA7H_w


 I like her too!


----------



## girlwhowaited

runawaygirl said:


> I've always liked Julianne Moore
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnY7AIA7H_w



They need to be in a film together.


----------



## jooa

FassbenderLover said:


> Again I doubt it since there was a pic of her with costars posted Dec 31. So would she fly 20-22 or even 24hrs there for less than 5 days only to be back in London before Monday to start promotion on her film? If that's the case then Michael certainly has quite an amazing penis to have a female go through all that trouble.


If you think about Alicia's pic with Kit, that pic was old, it was taken in summer 2014 in LA.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Phew, MF's love/sex  life moves too fast to keep up with, so many rumours but so little evidence. IMO you can't have it both ways, he's photographed with Louise on one occasion so she must be a g/f but then reject AV as PR even though she's been photographed with him many more times. I think he has been/is in a relationship with her, there's too much evidence out there supporting that. She was in London until a few days before Christmas and reappeared on Monday for her premiere. She must have flown back to spend the Christmas and New Year with him. Also if its just publicity she's after he's not the best choice to get her name promoted. It is a fact that most people don't know who MF is and IMO he's as famous now as he will ever be. As for him what would he get out of a PR set up? Truth is he has short term relationships with women. He had a reputation in London before he found success, not as bad as some paint him but he's def a player. And I don't think he wants to commit to any one woman, he enjoys things the way they are - and  can't recall him ever using the term dating, no big love affairs, think he sees them as female friends he has sex with and a fun time while it lasts.


----------



## mchris55

It's the rollout of the relationship that raises eyebrows. They wanted to be photographed and made sure it happened. And then there was the clarification. Hollywood couples have sources tell websites that they are casually dating? That rarely happens, and it usually is prompted by a long term breakup of a person involved in the new relationship. Otherwise, the couple is either official and exclusive or they are not. You don't tell the public, yes I'm sleeping with so and so, but I'm available to sleep with others as well.
He has mentioned when he has had girlfriends in the past.


----------



## FassbenderLover

jooa said:


> If you think about Alicia's pic with Kit, that pic was old, it was taken in summer 2014 in LA.


 Ahh, thanx for the clarification. The person who posted the pic said it was Dec 31


----------



## italian style

I am afraid to say that i really think that with alicia is something serious.They are perfect for each other:young,beautifull and both talented.I think he wanted all his fans to know that he is dating her, protecting her.HE is capable to escape paparazzi very well if he wants. Their schedule is very busy but i think they will both make it work to be togheter. 
 He looked happy and relaxed in her company. I also think that they had the chance to know each other well while filming and the fact that she flew back to be with him means she knows he worthed ! Sigh!!!


----------



## girlwhowaited

Morgane said:


> I completely agree with you on that.
> Regarding Alicia,personally I knew her name. She has been a "hot name" for the last two,three years within the industry. In Anna Karenina she was the most praised and above all she was the lead actress in an Oscar nominated film with another highly praised perfomance. As I've said before,some pics with Michael,who honestly he's not this huge gossip baity subject,are useless if there are not other pics or news that feed some kind of narrative. IMO they gave paps what they wanted after being stalked for some days. If Michael just  wanted a bit of visibility ,his shirtless surfing pics would have been enoughActually he could have been going shirtless around Bondi Beach for another month.. About them hooking up,IMO that was  a predictable thing even before they started filming.. There was already a bit of "speculation" about them when that dinner tweet was posted by someone here,sorry I don't remember the person..
> Also,IMO it's totally believable that she was there ,even just for a week, to spend New Year's Eve and the girl in that pic looks like her,in my opinion.Of course everyone  has the right to believe what they want.



I agree with you, Michael is not an actor know for his celebrity status, he's not someone that needs that to get roles and Alicia doesn't need that either, she's getting big roles in huge movies on her own. A PR relantioship usally occurs when two people need celebrity status to get jobs or only care about being famous.

Besides, the picture with Kit was posted 19 weeks ago(in ausgust), probably while they were doing something for the movie in LA,I think it just surfaced because the guy who posted was private on instagram before. the original pic: http://iconosquare.com/p/797604747217334415_23165891

There's a radio interview with Alicia and Kit yesterday and they mentioned having the week off for the holidays and Kit says he went home and to Stockholm for the NYE, Alicia then says it's funny he was there while she wasn't home (Stockholm). It's easy to assume she was with Michael and his family in Australia for the holidays and they flew back after festival (Michael was spotted in hackney on the 4th).


----------



## girlwhowaited

mchris55 said:


> It's the rollout of the relationship that raises eyebrows. They wanted to be photographed and made sure it happened. And then there was the clarification. Hollywood couples have sources tell websites that they are casually dating? That rarely happens, and it usually is prompted by a long term breakup of a person involved in the new relationship. Otherwise, the couple is either official and exclusive or they are not. You don't tell the public, yes I'm sleeping with so and so, but I'm available to sleep with others as well.
> He has mentioned when he has had girlfriends in the past.



He only ever mentions he has a girlfriend during interviews when it comes up and he has been a lot more careful with what he says in interviews lately, it's probably not going to happen in a while because he won't be promoting anything soon.


----------



## cir74

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree with you, Michael is not an actor know for his celebrity status, he's not someone that needs that to get roles and Alicia doesn't need that either, she's getting big roles in huge movies on her own. A PR relantioship usally occurs when two people need celebrity status to get jobs or only care about being famous.
> 
> Besides, the picture with Kit was posted 19 weeks ago(in ausgust), probably while they were doing something for the movie in LA,I think it just surfaced because the guy who posted was private on instagram before. the original pic: http://iconosquare.com/p/797604747217334415_23165891
> 
> There's a radio interview with Alicia and Kit yesterday and they mentioned having the week off for the holidays and Kit says he went home and to Stockholm for the NYE, Alicia then says it's funny he was there while she wasn't home (Stockholm). It's easy to assume she was with Michael and his family in Australia for the holidays and they flew back after festival (Michael was spotted in hackney on the 4th).


Michael was spotted in Hackney on the 4th?by whom ?


----------



## Oldsoul

Longggg time lurker. New poster!


I have always loved this forum due to the general maturity, respect level and sometimes tongue in cheek nature of the posts. I was finally willing to overcome my fears of expressing my thoughts and actually join in.
I love MF, flaws and all!  I think however we build up too many romantic notions in our heads about our faves and their dalliances. ( I used to be very guilty of this). I now try to view things very rationally in terms of observed behavior over time, listening for a consistent line in what a person purports to be, subtle reveals and judgments based upon a preponderance of the evidence available and not my biased views. Regardless, whatever my methods, it is still speculation and opinion. 
These are my views of the recent MF/AV are they or are they not:


They were and maybe still  are an item. She likes him a lot. He likes her a lot, but I will not hold my breath.
She most likely went back to Oz and spent the holidays with him and his family. 
Pause... This may seem like a big deal in our world, meeting the parents and all. Again I would not hold my breath since we are dealing with MF. I have paid attention to subtle and overlooked timing details over the years and realized that MF's parents may have met all his known gfs. The only one I am uncertain about is MG.  I believe he is able to enjoy hanging out with his parents because they are cool and do not interfere in his relationship business. They may have opinions which they share, but imo there is no PRESSURE.
I also believe the Film Editor saw MF with someone who was not AV and described what he saw, not being up to date on the gossip. This is neither here nor there with the Fass.

I am a die hard fan, but I have long removed the rose coloured glasses. He will settle or not settle down all in his own time/mind. He will live as he chooses with the occasional reining in by tptb. His attention span is short, he rarely abstains from any desire and any woman who dares should understand this going in. In the mean time I am just going to enjoy him creatively, gossip about the escapades and wish him well.


----------



## Oldsoul

Longggg time lurker. New poster!


I have always loved this forum due to the general maturity, respect level and sometimes tongue in cheek nature of the posts. I was finally willing to overcome my fears of expressing my thoughts and actually join in.
I love MF, flaws and all!  I think however we build up too many romantic notions in our heads about our faves and their dalliances. ( I used to be very guilty of this). I now try to view things very rationally in terms of observed behavior over time, listening for a consistent line in what a person purports to be, subtle reveals and judgments based upon a preponderance of the evidence available and not my biased views. Regardless, whatever my methods, it is still speculation and opinion. 
These are my views of the recent MF/AV are they or are they not:


They were and maybe still  are an item. She likes him a lot. He likes her a lot, but I will not hold my breath.
She most likely went back to Oz and spent the holidays with him and his family. 
Pause... This may seem like a big deal in our world, meeting the parents and all. Again I would not hold my breath since we are dealing with MF. I have paid attention to subtle and overlooked timing details over the years and realized that MF's parents may have met all his known gfs. The only one I am uncertain about is MG.  I believe he is able to enjoy hanging out with his parents because they are cool and do not interfere in his relationship business. They may have opinions which they share, but imo there is no PRESSURE.
I also believe the Film Editor saw MF with someone who was not AV and described what he saw, not being up to date on the gossip. This is neither here nor there with the Fass.

I am a die hard fan, but I have long removed the rose coloured glasses. He will settle or not settle down all in his own time/mind. He will live as he chooses with the occasional reining in by tptb. His attention span is short, he rarely abstains from any desire and any woman who dares should understand this going in. In the mean time I am just going to enjoy him creatively, gossip about the escapades and wish him well.


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> Phew, MF's love/sex  life moves too fast to keep up with, so many rumours but so little evidence. IMO you can't have it both ways, he's photographed with Louise on one occasion so she must be a g/f but then reject AV as PR even though she's been photographed with him many more times. I think he has been/is in a relationship with her, there's too much evidence out there supporting that. She was in London until a few days before Christmas and reappeared on Monday for her premiere. She must have flown back to spend the Christmas and New Year with him. Also if its just publicity she's after he's not the best choice to get her name promoted. It is a fact that most people don't know who MF is and IMO he's as famous now as he will ever be. As for him what would he get out of a PR set up? Truth is he has short term relationships with women. He had a reputation in London before he found success, not as bad as some paint him but he's def a player. And I don't think he wants to commit to any one woman, he enjoys things the way they are - and  can't recall him ever using the term dating, no big love affairs, think he sees them as female friends he has sex with and a fun time while it lasts.


 
Yep Yep and Yep
It's strange that people will accept the same or similar evidence to support idea of one person they think he has started dating but not another. Alicia was probably with him for New Years and The Falls festival and its not a PR stunt as they were or are still dating. 
As I mentioned I really think he has fidelity issues, I am not sure if he sees all his conquests as sex buddies though. 
The only knick in that idea for me is when he admitted Nicole was his girlfriend, which would suggest he was serious at the time and not in an entirely FWB situation. I do think he has had big love affairs (though short lived) and has had his heart broken (remember you can experience heartache and be a fault for your own pain). 
I think he finds it hard to be faithful and now after messing up so many times accepts thats the way things are and goes with it. I have also heard of his pre fame rep. 

I suspect with some people the fact he is not with them all the time means it is doomed even if he really wants it to work.
With most it is fun with no deep emotional investment.
Sadly I suspect the partners he "might" have been faithful too were the crazy women, and the drama with them kept his attention until it ended and he moved on quickly thereafter.


----------



## Lilmix

italian style said:


> I am afraid to say that i really think that with alicia is something serious.They are perfect for each other:young,beautifull and both talented.I think he wanted all his fans to know that he is dating her, protecting her.HE is capable to escape paparazzi very well if he wants. Their schedule is very busy but i think they will both make it work to be togheter.
> He looked happy and relaxed in her company. I also think that they had the chance to know each other well while filming and the fact that she flew back to be with him means she knows he worthed ! Sigh!!!


 
I agree with you he likes her a lot and they appear to be well suited but I am not sure it will work unless they have an open relationship agreement or they make a huge effort with time and money to see each other (sometimes awkwardly) through busy schdules. 
Otherwise it is likely that this may end up being a similar situation to what happened with Nicole (they broke up a couple of months after having a loved up holiday together in Thailand, when she visited him on set in New Mexico) There were tweets about him having a one night stand with a fan during their relationship (way before the holiday) and pictures and rumours started surfacing of him hanging out with Louise Hazel as well.
He is just not that guy who will abstain for months possibly weeks because you can't be together (perhaps thats partly why she went back to Australia for such a short period )


----------



## Tea_Lover

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree with you, *Michael is not an actor know for his celebrity status*, he's not someone that needs that to get roles and Alicia doesn't need that either, she's getting big roles in huge movies on her own. *A PR relantioship usally occurs when two people need celebrity status to get jobs or only care about being famous.*
> 
> Besides, the picture with Kit was posted 19 weeks ago(in ausgust), probably while they were doing something for the movie in LA,I think it just surfaced because the guy who posted was private on instagram before. the original pic: http://iconosquare.com/p/797604747217334415_23165891
> 
> There's a radio interview with Alicia and Kit yesterday and they mentioned having the week off for the holidays and Kit says he went home and to Stockholm for the NYE, Alicia then says it's funny he was there while she wasn't home (Stockholm). It's easy to assume she was with Michael and his family in Australia for the holidays and they flew back after festival (Michael was spotted in hackney on the 4th).



"A PR relantioship usally occurs when two people need celebrity status to get jobs or only care about being famous."

That is absolutely 100% false. PR relationships are abound in the entertainment industry and especially with A-list/top name actors. The public is fickle and short on attention span and even the A+++ need to constantly keep their names out there. How many normal, everyday people know of this girl? Just because some people on Purse Blog said they'd heard of her before doesn't mean anything. She has a slew of films coming out this year. Doesn't mean anything. Directors want to work with her according to articles. Doesn't mean anything. None of it means anything if people don't know who she is because if people don't know who she is, people won't go see her films. They need a reason to other than the trailer. PR people know this. This is what they're paid to do. It's their job.  

So she makes a film with a hot name actor who's probably willing to help raise her profile (no harm done to him), date her for a few months and allow her people to publicize their relationship by having them papped on the beach, having E! News print that "a source" (BTW, 9 out of 10 times that "source" is a publicist) exclusively (another code word) told them that "Michael and Alicia are casually dating, spending a lot of time together,"  and the next day they just happen to be conveniently papped awkwardly walking with their arms around each other. I'm sorry but I just cannot allow myself to to be so gullible as to swallow that. But they're not counting on people like me to swallow it. They know that there are people out there who want to see him with someone like her so they know that it will be believed and it has. I wouldn't at all be surprised if his people (i.e. Paula Woods, his publicist) were very much in on this, as well. Thereby making her people happy, his people happy and a large portion of his fan base very happy. And "*casually* dating"? You can bet that part came from him, to be sure. The whole thing reeks of PR but only those who want to know better will know better. 

Anyway, I'm sure she's a nice girl. But she's playing the game and doing it well. "No one" knew who she was until she hooked up with Fassbender. And now she's "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" (so much for the casual dating thing, sorry Mike). It benefits them both. She gets a boost in her popularity (and no one had better even try to deny that) and he gets the accolades from dating the type of girl the majority of his fan base wanted to see him with all along. The mere fact that once the "arm draped around a beautiful black woman" tweet was revealed here, the thread has seen a slight influx of newbies defending their relationship should be proof enough of that.  I'm just waiting for the inevitable "see, we're still together!" pics once either his or her publicist reads the last few days of this thread. And to be sure, they already have.


----------



## Lilmix

Oldsoul said:


> Longggg time lurker. New poster!
> 
> 
> I have always loved this forum due to the general maturity, respect level and sometimes tongue in cheek nature of the posts. I was finally willing to overcome my fears of expressing my thoughts and actually join in.
> I love MF, flaws and all!  I think however we build up too many romantic notions in our heads about our faves and their dalliances. ( I used to be very guilty of this). I now try to view things very rationally in terms of observed behavior over time, listening for a consistent line in what a person purports to be, subtle reveals and judgments based upon a preponderance of the evidence available and not my biased views. Regardless, whatever my methods, it is still speculation and opinion.
> These are my views of the recent MF/AV are they or are they not:
> 
> 
> They were and maybe still  are an item. She likes him a lot. He likes her a lot, but I will not hold my breath.
> She most likely went back to Oz and spent the holidays with him and his family.
> Pause... This may seem like a big deal in our world, meeting the parents and all. Again I would not hold my breath since we are dealing with MF. I have paid attention to subtle and overlooked timing details over the years and realized that MF's parents may have met all his known gfs. The only one I am uncertain about is MG.  I believe he is able to enjoy hanging out with his parents because they are cool and do not interfere in his relationship business. They may have opinions which they share, but imo there is no PRESSURE.
> I also believe the Film Editor saw MF with someone who was not AV and described what he saw, not being up to date on the gossip. This is neither here nor there with the Fass.
> 
> I am a die hard fan, but I have long removed the rose coloured glasses. He will settle or not settle down all in his own time/mind. He will live as he chooses with the occasional reining in by tptb. His attention span is short, he rarely abstains from any desire and any woman who dares should understand this going in. In the mean time I am just going to enjoy him creatively, gossip about the escapades and wish him well.


 
Fantastic first post - Welcome!! 
The maturity and general class of the people on the purse forum is phenominal - "I love you all" ....lol 
I think you and I see things from a similar perspective, no allusions or rose tinted glasses about Fassy having come to terms with what he is like.
So the possiblity (at worst) that he he might have been trying to seduce an attractive black woman while having a publically known girlfriend (Alicia), does not surprise us at all.
If it's not true then great,  if it is true then its him....


----------



## jlactofree

Tea_Lover said:


> "A PR relantioship usally occurs when two people need celebrity status to get jobs or only care about being famous."
> 
> That is absolutely 100% false. PR relationships are abound in the entertainment industry and especially with A-list/top name actors. The public is fickle and short on attention span and even the A+++ need to constantly keep their names out there. How many normal, everyday people know of this girl? Just because some people on Purse Blog said they'd heard of her before doesn't mean anything. She has a slew of films coming out this year. Doesn't mean anything. Directors want to work with her according to articles. Doesn't mean anything. None of it means anything if people don't know who she is because if people don't know who she is, people won't go see her films. They need a reason to other than the trailer. PR people know this. This is what they're paid to do. It's their job.
> 
> So she makes a film with a hot name actor who's probably willing to help raise her profile (no harm done to him), date her for a few months and allow her people to publicize their relationship by having them papped on the beach, having E! News print that "a source" (BTW, 9 out of 10 times that "source" is a publicist) exclusively (another code word) told them that "Michael and Alicia are casually dating, spending a lot of time together,"  and the next day they just happen to be conveniently papped awkwardly walking with their arms around each other. I'm sorry but I just cannot allow myself to to be so gullible as to swallow that. But they're not counting on people like me to swallow it. They know that there are people out there who want to see him with someone like her so they know that it will be believed and it has. I wouldn't at all be surprised if his people (i.e. Paula Woods, his publicist) were very much in on this, as well. Thereby making her people happy, his people happy and a large portion of his fan base very happy. And "*casually* dating"? You can bet that part came from him, to be sure. The whole thing reeks of PR but only those who want to know better will know better.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure she's a nice girl. But she's playing the game and doing it well. "No one" knew who she was until she hooked up with Fassbender. And now she's "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" (so much for the casual dating thing, sorry Mike). It benefits them both. She gets a boost in her popularity (and no one had better even try to deny that) and he gets the accolades from dating the type of girl the majority of his fan base wanted to see him with all along. The mere fact that once the "arm draped around a beautiful black woman" tweet was revealed here, the thread has seen a slight influx of newbies defending their relationship should be proof enough of that.  I'm just waiting for the inevitable "see, we're still together!" pics once either his or her publicist reads the last few days of this thread. And to be sure, they already have.





Very well said.


----------



## Oldsoul

Thank you Lilmix!


This is an excellent forum. YES! You and I are definitely on the same page. I noticed this in some of your previous posts which I totally got. Maybe both a bit jaded but still able to have some fun and enjoy the Fantastic Fass!


----------



## Hackensack

Someone just said on twitter that she "definitely" saw him at the Fairmont Hotel.  She lists San Francisco and LA as her home base.  That is where he is likely to be in any case.

https://twitter.com/LalaTellsAStory/status/554012759113736192


----------



## pearlyqueen

Tea_Lover said:


> "A PR relantioship usally occurs when two people need celebrity status to get jobs or only care about being famous."
> 
> That is absolutely 100% false. PR relationships are abound in the entertainment industry and especially with A-list/top name actors. The public is fickle and short on attention span and even the A+++ need to constantly keep their names out there. How many normal, everyday people know of this girl? Just because some people on Purse Blog said they'd heard of her before doesn't mean anything. She has a slew of films coming out this year. Doesn't mean anything. Directors want to work with her according to articles. Doesn't mean anything. None of it means anything if people don't know who she is because if people don't know who she is, people won't go see her films. They need a reason to other than the trailer. PR people know this. This is what they're paid to do. It's their job.
> 
> So she makes a film with a hot name actor who's probably willing to help raise her profile (no harm done to him), date her for a few months and allow her people to publicize their relationship by having them papped on the beach, having E! News print that "a source" (BTW, 9 out of 10 times that "source" is a publicist) exclusively (another code word) told them that "Michael and Alicia are casually dating, spending a lot of time together,"  and the next day they just happen to be conveniently papped awkwardly walking with their arms around each other. I'm sorry but I just cannot allow myself to to be so gullible as to swallow that. But they're not counting on people like me to swallow it. They know that there are people out there who want to see him with someone like her so they know that it will be believed and it has. I wouldn't at all be surprised if his people (i.e. Paula Woods, his publicist) were very much in on this, as well. Thereby making her people happy, his people happy and a large portion of his fan base very happy. And "*casually* dating"? You can bet that part came from him, to be sure. The whole thing reeks of PR but only those who want to know better will know better.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure she's a nice girl. But she's playing the game and doing it well. "No one" knew who she was until she hooked up with Fassbender. And now she's "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" (so much for the casual dating thing, sorry Mike). It benefits them both. She gets a boost in her popularity (and no one had better even try to deny that) and he gets the accolades from dating the type of girl the majority of his fan base wanted to see him with all along. The mere fact that once the "arm draped around a beautiful black woman" tweet was revealed here, the thread has seen a slight influx of newbies defending their relationship should be proof enough of that.  I'm just waiting for the inevitable "see, we're still together!" pics once either his or her publicist reads the last few days of this thread. And to be sure, they already have.



Don't dispute that these PR arrangements exist but can't agree either of them want or need the publicity. Don't agree that MF is a "hot name actor" either, check it out with folk, most of them won't know who he is. If he was known like Leo di Caprio or even Christian Bale or similar standing IMO the PR angle might have some bearing, but not with MF. Also her low key return to Australia for New Year doesn't fit with this, and if she wanted PR she could've exploited that for more photo opportunities.


----------



## gemini582

Onslaught of new people. Same old arguments being rehashed. I see I haven't missed much.


----------



## Oldsoul

@Tea_Lover... Very interesting post! I must admit the sentiments you expressed have crossed my mind. You are right in surmising that the world of PR is not simplistic and I have discovered and been stunned by the who's who, the extent of planning details and the intricacies. 
By the way, imo there are very few who are above this.
 But you can also have a situation where two people can genuinely like each other a lot, have a "nice" sometimes long-term relationship and also take advantage of the mutual PR benefit that can be derived from it. Why not?
I do get you though. lol


----------



## Lilmix

Tea_Lover said:


> "A PR relantioship usally occurs when two people need celebrity status to get jobs or only care about being famous."
> 
> That is absolutely 100% false. PR relationships are abound in the entertainment industry and especially with A-list/top name actors. The public is fickle and short on attention span and even the A+++ need to constantly keep their names out there. How many normal, everyday people know of this girl? Just because some people on Purse Blog said they'd heard of her before doesn't mean anything. She has a slew of films coming out this year. Doesn't mean anything. Directors want to work with her according to articles. Doesn't mean anything. None of it means anything if people don't know who she is because if people don't know who she is, people won't go see her films. They need a reason to other than the trailer. PR people know this. This is what they're paid to do. It's their job.
> 
> So she makes a film with a hot name actor who's probably willing to help raise her profile (no harm done to him), date her for a few months and allow her people to publicize their relationship by having them papped on the beach, having E! News print that "a source" (BTW, 9 out of 10 times that "source" is a publicist) exclusively (another code word) told them that "Michael and Alicia are casually dating, spending a lot of time together,"  and the next day they just happen to be conveniently papped awkwardly walking with their arms around each other. I'm sorry but I just cannot allow myself to to be so gullible as to swallow that. But they're not counting on people like me to swallow it. They know that there are people out there who want to see him with someone like her so they know that it will be believed and it has. I wouldn't at all be surprised if his people (i.e. Paula Woods, his publicist) were very much in on this, as well. Thereby making her people happy, his people happy and a large portion of his fan base very happy. And "*casually* dating"? You can bet that part came from him, to be sure. The whole thing reeks of PR but only those who want to know better will know better.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure she's a nice girl. But she's playing the game and doing it well. "No one" knew who she was until she hooked up with Fassbender. And now she's "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" (so much for the casual dating thing, sorry Mike). It benefits them both. She gets a boost in her popularity (and no one had better even try to deny that) and he gets the accolades from dating the type of girl the majority of his fan base wanted to see him with all along. The mere fact that once the "arm draped around a beautiful black woman" tweet was revealed here, the thread has seen a slight influx of newbies defending their relationship should be proof enough of that.  I'm just waiting for the inevitable "see, we're still together!" pics once either his or her publicist reads the last few days of this thread. And to be sure, they already have.


 
I would normally not agree with this viewpoint, however I have just seen an advert for her new film Ex-Machina (looks good btw) and it occured to me that its usual for them to release two films concurrently with the same actor when they are very popular or the expect them to be the next big thing. 
They do that when they are riding on the wave of popularity to improve sales and or seats in movies.  It's why they often release DVD's of actors not so successful flicks immediately after they have a winning role which gets attention.

My point is that Alicia's association with Michael HAS rasied her profile and its not by accident. Don't get me wrong she is a good actress I saw a Royal Affair recently and she proved she has great talent. 
But she is getting a lot of hype and exposure and the relationship with Michael has helped without a doubt. It may be a case of her time has come as well..
I don't however think the relationship is a total PR stunt, they are genuinely dating as well. Only time will tell how serious it is.


----------



## Lilmix

gemini582 said:


> Onslaught of new people. Same old arguments being rehashed. I see I haven't missed much.


 
LOL that made me giggle. What are your thoughts? As a long time member of this place


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Someone just said on twitter that she "definitely" saw him at the Fairmont Hotel.  She lists San Francisco and LA as her home base.  That is where he is likely to be in any case.
> 
> https://twitter.com/LalaTellsAStory/status/554012759113736192



Huuuum so Michael is in US already...nice! Can't wait to hear more news about Jobs =D


----------



## FassbenderLover

Tea_Lover said:


> "A PR relantioship usally occurs when two people need celebrity status to get jobs or only care about being famous."
> 
> That is absolutely 100% false. PR relationships are abound in the entertainment industry and especially with A-list/top name actors. The public is fickle and short on attention span and even the A+++ need to constantly keep their names out there. How many normal, everyday people know of this girl? Just because some people on Purse Blog said they'd heard of her before doesn't mean anything. She has a slew of films coming out this year. Doesn't mean anything. Directors want to work with her according to articles. Doesn't mean anything. None of it means anything if people don't know who she is because if people don't know who she is, people won't go see her films. They need a reason to other than the trailer. PR people know this. This is what they're paid to do. It's their job.
> 
> So she makes a film with a hot name actor who's probably willing to help raise her profile (no harm done to him), date her for a few months and allow her people to publicize their relationship by having them papped on the beach, having E! News print that "a source" (BTW, 9 out of 10 times that "source" is a publicist) exclusively (another code word) told them that "Michael and Alicia are casually dating, spending a lot of time together,"  and the next day they just happen to be conveniently papped awkwardly walking with their arms around each other. I'm sorry but I just cannot allow myself to to be so gullible as to swallow that. But they're not counting on people like me to swallow it. They know that there are people out there who want to see him with someone like her so they know that it will be believed and it has. I wouldn't at all be surprised if his people (i.e. Paula Woods, his publicist) were very much in on this, as well. Thereby making her people happy, his people happy and a large portion of his fan base very happy. And "*casually* dating"? You can bet that part came from him, to be sure. The whole thing reeks of PR but only those who want to know better will know better.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure she's a nice girl. But she's playing the game and doing it well. "No one" knew who she was until she hooked up with Fassbender. And now she's "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" (so much for the casual dating thing, sorry Mike). It benefits them both. She gets a boost in her popularity (and no one had better even try to deny that) and he gets the accolades from dating the type of girl the majority of his fan base wanted to see him with all along. The mere fact that once the "arm draped around a beautiful black woman" tweet was revealed here, the thread has seen a slight influx of newbies defending their relationship should be proof enough of that.  I'm just waiting for the inevitable "see, we're still together!" pics once either his or her publicist reads the last few days of this thread. And to be sure, they already have.


 This


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> Onslaught of new people. Same old arguments being rehashed. I see I haven't missed much.



So true.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ah well, we all have our own opinions, that's ok, it's allowed. Mine is that MF and AV have been in a relationship and maybe still are. That's not being gullible, I could say those who dismiss everything they see as PR motivated are cynical and/or delusional. MF likes ladies too much to pass on a relationship where he can enjoy himself and why should he, he's single. I giggle when he's described as a well known name guaranteed to raise profiles. Jeez, even Aaron Sorkin hadn't heard of him, never mind your man/woman on the street. And from what I've learned of MF that's the way he likes it, no desire to be a "celebrity".


----------



## Allie28

gemini582 said:


> Onslaught of new people. Same old arguments being rehashed. I see I haven't missed much.



Yep.  Extremes on both ends.  It's why I pulled back and mainly just enjoy the pretty pics and tidbits here and there.  Fandoms are nutty.

Welcome Oldsoul!  Great first post!  I'm with you....I like the dude, warts and all.  He's no saint but that's what makes him interesting along with his incredible talent.

Re: his personal life, I'm just happy he appears in a good place no matter what's going on. As nutty as it sounds I was actually worried about him for awhile.  During the whole Madalina/Macbeth period he looked old, tired, and worn out.  And during the awards season for 12YAS, he just seemed...off.  IDK.  He appears happy by the recent fan encounters and pics so that's good.  

I'm curious to see what he'll look like in character for Steve Jobs (bring on the black turtlenecks!).  Hopefully we'll get set pics soon!


----------



## gloomyharlow

I like Alicia Vikander a lot. If Michael is dating her then he's dating a good one. She's good friends with the Skarsgard brothers and she keeps her life private. There was lots of rumors of her dating Alexander Skarsgard, with lots of pictures of the two hanging out at concerts and events. Anyway, I think she's a great actress. I heard of Alicia WAY before she started dating Michael. Saw her first in *Anna Karenina*  and of course *A Royal Affair* so not everyone knows who she is because of Michael.  Anyway, if these two lovebirds are really together I hope they are happy


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah well, we all have our own opinions, that's ok, it's allowed. Mine is that MF and AV have been in a relationship and maybe still are. That's not being gullible, I could say those who dismiss everything they see as PR motivated are cynical and/or delusional. MF likes ladies too much to pass on a relationship where he can enjoy himself and why should he, he's single. I giggle when he's described as a well known name guaranteed to raise profiles. Jeez, even Aaron Sorkin hadn't heard of him, never mind your man/woman on the street. And from what I've learned of MF that's the way he likes it, no desire to be a "celebrity".





gloomyharlow said:


> I like Alicia Vikander a lot. If Michael is dating her then he's dating a good one. She's good friends with the Skarsgard brothers and she keeps her life private. There was lots of rumors of her dating Alexander Skarsgard, with lots of pictures of the two hanging out at concerts and events. Anyway, I think she's a great actress. I heard of Alicia WAY before she started dating Michael. Saw her first in *Anna Karenina*  and of course *A Royal Affair* so not everyone knows who she is because of Michael.  Anyway, if these two lovebirds are really together I hope they are happy


----------



## bhb2014

Alicia is a great actress and I also don't believe their relationship is a PR thing. Thet're just hanging out and enjoying each other's company, that's it. Her spending or not New Year with him is not a big deal neither, it's totally normal when you're dating someone. If this is serious or not we'll only know in the future.

What I really can't wait is to see them on screen in TLBO, it will be awesome!


----------



## gemini582

Lilmix said:


> LOL that made me giggle. What are your thoughts? As a long time member of this place


Maybe I missed it but I don't think anyone said they're not dating but people have said they using this for good PR which is what I believe. I think one (or both) of their PR people set up the beach pics and is the "source" providing info. She's transitioning into Hollywood films and this helps raise her profile. He is seen with a woman who's more palatable to some. It's a win-win. Everyone plays the PR game to some extent. I'm not sure why her being talented or friends with the Skarsgards would mean she's above it. But like I said it's the same old argument and people are going to see what they want to see.



Allie28 said:


> Yep.  Extremes on both ends.  It's why I pulled back and mainly just enjoy the pretty pics and tidbits here and there.  Fandoms are nutty.
> 
> Welcome Oldsoul!  Great first post!  I'm with you....I like the dude, warts and all.  He's no saint but that's what makes him interesting along with his incredible talent.
> 
> Re: his personal life, I'm just happy he appears in a good place no matter what's going on. As nutty as it sounds I was actually worried about him for awhile.  During the whole Madalina/Macbeth period he looked old, tired, and worn out.  And during the awards season for 12YAS, he just seemed...off.  IDK.  He appears happy by the recent fan encounters and pics so that's good.
> 
> I'm curious to see what he'll look like in character for Steve Jobs (bring on the black turtlenecks!).  Hopefully we'll get set pics soon!


There was an interview where he said bad stuff happened during Macbeth. I think she's part of the bad stuff. If the stories are true MG is a drama filled woman.

I still have doubts about him as Jobs but I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## Oldsoul

I  see legitimacy in both arguments. A PR relationship is not implausible because MF does not need a raised profile but rather a more clean cut one. 2014 was a great year for him professionally but not personally. Like Allie28 posted he looked terrible in the first half of the year. He was being linked to questionable names and choices. A clean cut talented woman like AV is excellent for his image in so many ways. For him the benefit would be more with insiders and would spill outside as well. Do people actually believe that Aaron Sorkin did not know who MF was? Maybe my Dad but not Aaron. With AV, she gets the raised profile on the outside. An excellent PR strategy can be bold, but is always subtly executed. The Bondi pictures with social media today is good for months. More pics now would be overkill and suspect for people who are both generally known to be low key.  













I subscribe, however, to the view that it was/is real and the resulting good PR  is a bonus and any smart Publicist knowing their client(s), would be careful what they said, but milk it as well. I did however hate that a great Actress like AV has to be reduced to being referred  to by the DM as MF's girlfriend at her film's premiere, but so it goes. They'll both be ok when the dust settles. 






@Allie28 thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## jlactofree

Oldsoul said:


> I  see legitimacy in both arguments. A PR relationship is not implausible because MF does not need a raised profile but rather a more clean cut one. 2014 was a great year for him professionally but not personally. Like Allie28 posted he looked terrible in the first half of the year. He was being linked to questionable names and choices. A clean cut talented woman like AV is excellent for his image in so many ways. For him the benefit would be more with insiders and would spill outside as well. Do people actually believe that Aaron Sorkin did not know who MF was? Maybe my Dad but not Aaron. With AV, she gets the raised profile on the outside. An excellent PR strategy can be bold, but is always subtly executed. The Bondi pictures with social media today is good for months. More pics now would be overkill and suspect for people who are both generally known to be low key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I subscribe, however, to the view that it was/is real and the resulting good PR  is a bonus and any smart Publicist knowing their client(s), would be careful what they said, but milk it as well. I did however hate that a great Actress like AV has to be reduced to being referred  to by the DM as MF's girlfriend at her film's premiere, but so it goes. They'll both be ok when the dust settles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Allie28 thanks for the warm welcome!




Do realize that the DM mentioning his name in the headliner was what made people click on the article other wise if just her name that would not have happened.  Sad to say the premiere became more about her than the movie and other cast members in the article.  PR at work.

Another point.  MF image.  In real life he isn't clean cut.  He's rough around the edges.  That's the sad point.  Hopefully he can continue to be who he is without PR not liking it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hopefully he can continue to be who he is without PR not liking it.


----------



## bhb2014

Honestly, when they announces the film and Vikander in it I predicted that both would have something. I still don't believe in PR stuff but I also don't think this is serious neither. Soon he'll be seen with another woman and DM will call her his new girlfriend and write headlines like "Michael Fassbender leaves Alicia Vikander for misterious blonde girl" LoL And maybe they didn't even have a real relationship but hooked up a few times.

Anyway, dying to see his pics as Jobs! I think he'll be great and I really hope Kate Winslet joins the project too


----------



## FassbenderLover

jlactofree said:


> Do realize that the DM mentioning his name in the headliner was what made people click on the article other wise if just her name that would not have happened.  Sad to say the premiere became more about her than the movie and other cast members in the article.  PR at work.
> 
> Another point.  MF image.  In real life he isn't clean cut.  He's rough around the edges.  That's the sad point.  Hopefully he can continue to be who he is without PR not liking it.


That's what makes him so unique, him being rough around the edges. If his pr wanna fix that, him being with a woman I don't think is the way to do it. After all I doubt that Michael wants any one involved in his personal life, that's what his parents are for. So if pr think that having the right type of female around, that his fans and the public would approve of, they ot another thing coming. Michael has his own mind and he does as he pleases as long as it doesn't affect his work. Time away from the Romanian is what he needed, he did it and he looks better. His work, for the time being, is his number one priority. He definitely got a boost too in publicity, Slow West got out there and that Malick film finally got a title. He benefitted from him, but Alicia benefiting way more


----------



## Oldsoul

@jlactofree
Absolutely. I did not miss that point. I just hate it when talent more likely than not female talent is reduced to this.
 The thing is I expected this relationship to occur from long before filming began. I knew he would do it and I expected her to go with it. The surprise for me would have been if it did not happen. Its entirely possible that it was planned, but he typically leads with the other head! That's why my thinking is in line with it being real. The PR benefit is par de course in my view. It's now simply a matter of which came first... the chicken or the egg? Your guess is as good as mine, but for now I am sticking with mine. 


That being said, I do not view this as some great romance. It is typical of what I have come to expect from him and it will run its course if it hasn't already. I am not envisioning long term, that would surprise me. I have come to terms with who he is and I am ok with it. I have no plan to date him lol. Many others want him with a particular image  (a fact which is not lost on me) and for the moment this relationship fits that bill.


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> Honestly, when they announces the film and Vikander in it I predicted that both would have something. I still don't believe in PR stuff but I also don't think this is serious neither. Soon he'll be seen with another woman and DM will call her his new girlfriend and write headlines like "Michael Fassbender leaves Alicia Vikander for misterious blonde girl" LoL And maybe they didn't even have a real relationship but hooked up a few times.
> 
> Anyway, dying to see his pics as Jobs! I think he'll be great and I really hope Kate Winslet joins the project too


 
C'mon we all know it will be another brunette...lol

Maybe Jobs will appeal more when we get an idea of how much they make Michael look like Steve Jobs and if Michael gets the accent down and/or we get a better sense of the story.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oldsoul said:


> @jlactofree
> Absolutely. I did not miss that point. I just hate it when talent more likely than not female talent is reduced to this.
> The thing is I expected this relationship to occur from long before filming began. I knew he would do it and I expected her to go with it. The surprise for me would have been if it did not happen. Its entirely possible that it was planned, but he typically leads with the other head! That's why my thinking is in line with it being real. The PR benefit is par de course in my view. It's now simply a matter of which came first... the chicken or the egg? Your guess is as good as mine, but for now I am sticking with mine.
> 
> 
> That being said, I do not view this as some great romance. It is typical of what I have come to expect from him and it will run its course if it hasn't already. I am not envisioning long term, that would surprise me. I have come to terms with who he is and I am ok with it. I have no plan to date him lol. Many others want him with a particular image  (a fact which is not lost on me) and for the moment this relationship fits that bill.


Absolutely, agree with all.of this. How long will it last, given that she has another 2 London premieres in January then starts filming in Europe for her next film. He's tied up with Jobs for the next 2 months swiftly followed by XMen in April. If he gets home between the two and her film wraps by the end of March they could potentially have some time together. But then he'll be abroad again for another 2 months and there may be additions to her schedule. Can't see how this can run for more than a few months, maybe summer at the outside.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> C'mon we all know it will be another brunette...lol
> 
> Maybe Jobs will appeal more when we get an idea of how much they make Michael look like Steve Jobs and if Michael gets the accent down and/or we get a better sense of the story.



hahahahahaha 

That montage someone did of Michael old as Steve Jobs was really good and I totally think he can play the tough personality of Jobs pretty well too. What scares me is the accent and the accent only. I liked the script and it's hard to be as bad as jObs (2013) LoL


----------



## mchris55

Ex Machina, Slow West, and Trespass all distributed by A24.
And yes, he looked like 50 shades of hell at the Bafta's. I remember thinking, what the hell is Kurzel(sp) doing to him on Macbeth?


----------



## Lilmix

Oldsoul said:


> @jlactofree
> Absolutely. I did not miss that point. I just hate it when talent more likely than not female talent is reduced to this.
> The thing is I expected this relationship to occur from long before filming began. I knew he would do it and I expected her to go with it. The surprise for me would have been if it did not happen. Its entirely possible that it was planned, but he typically leads with the other head! That's why my thinking is in line with it being real. The PR benefit is par de course in my view. It's now simply a matter of which came first... the chicken or the egg? Your guess is as good as mine, but for now I am sticking with mine.
> 
> 
> That being said, I do not view this as some great romance. It is typical of what I have come to expect from him and it will run its course if it hasn't already. I am not envisioning long term, that would surprise me. I have come to terms with who he is and I am ok with it. I have no plan to date him lol. Many others want him with a particular image  (a fact which is not lost on me) and for the moment this relationship fits that bill.


 
Seriously enjoy your posts! We think along the same lines jaded though it might be...lol
I too thought as soon as it was confirmed that they would be co-stars that a fling was inevitable. She is a very pretty brunette with olive complexion and even if he wasn't your type to begin with you would be curious after a while especially if he is as charming as I suspect he is.

Your right many others want him with a particular image and Alicia fits the bill. I like her a lot in fact but then again the only GF of his I thought was really dubious was MG. I have never found it strange that he dated Zoe, Nicole or Louise they are beautiful women in their own right. If he did anything with Naomi so what, she is a fricking supermodel, most men would if given a chance.
I really don't understand why he is considered to be less susceptable than any other man with a playboy life and money as to having and going for the things and people he wants to be with.  We should all accept his choices and be glad that he is not boring and predictable.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Ex Machina, Slow West, and Trespass all distributed by A24.
> And yes, he looked like 50 shades of hell at the Bafta's. I remember thinking, what the hell is Kurzel(sp) doing to him on Macbeth?



I know that people usually don't refer to Macbeth as Macbeth outside the theatre so Michael always refer to it as "the Scottish play". But I don't think he had a terrible experience, he's never said that. He said he hopes he does a great job, that he loved to work with Marion Cotillard and the other actors and that Kurzel is a great director. He's even doing Assassin's Creed with him. 

I just wonder when Macbeth is being released...my guesses are Cannes or Venice


----------



## Tea_Lover

bhb2014 said:


> I know that people usually don't refer to Macbeth as Macbeth outside the theatre so Michael always refer to it as "the Scottish play". But I don't think he had a terrible experience, he's never said that. He said he hopes he does a great job, that he loved to work with Marion Cotillard and the other actors and that Kurzel is a great director. He's even doing Assassin's Creed with him.
> 
> I just wonder when Macbeth is being released...my guesses are Cannes or Venice




He referred to it as "Macbeth" for a long time before and during filming. Then things started happening with the Romanian woman, he started looking like death warmed over with an attitude to match, had people literally scared for him because of his appearance and subdued demeanor during awards season and suddenly he's announcing on Graham Norton that he started calling it "The Scottish Film" because "some things started happening". I, for one, was happy to hear it. Superstition is a b****, I know.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> I know that people usually don't refer to Macbeth as Macbeth outside the theatre so Michael always refer to it as "the Scottish play". But I don't think he had a terrible experience, he's never said that. He said he hopes he does a great job, that he loved to work with Marion Cotillard and the other actors and that Kurzel is a great director. He's even doing Assassin's Creed with him.
> 
> I just wonder when Macbeth is being released...my guesses are Cannes or Venice



Not true, originally he referred to it as Macbeth, but then he readily admitted to strange occurrences happenening on set, which then caused him to call it "the Scottish play".

At this point I'm hungry for any news, clip, etc. It's about time.


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> I know that people usually don't refer to Macbeth as Macbeth outside the theatre so Michael always refer to it as "the Scottish play". But I don't think he had a terrible experience, he's never said that. He said he hopes he does a great job, that he loved to work with Marion Cotillard and the other actors and that Kurzel is a great director. He's even doing Assassin's Creed with him.
> 
> I just wonder when Macbeth is being released...my guesses are Cannes or Venice


 
During the Baftas he admitted he started to refer to the play as "the Scottish film" probably because some things had started to go awry which made him unusually suspicious. I remember it distinctly because he looked so haggard at the start of 2014 and it was believed that he was going though some challenges at the time.
Before then I am sure he had said Macbeth and did not buy into the supertitious notions at all. 

http://uk.eonline.com/videos/218516/michael-fassbender-moved-to-tears-by-film


----------



## Tea_Lover

gemini582 said:


> Maybe I missed it but I don't think anyone said they're not dating but people have said they using this for good PR which is what I believe. I think one (or both) of their PR people set up the beach pics and is the "source" providing info. She's transitioning into Hollywood films and this helps raise her profile. He is seen with a woman who's more palatable to some. It's a win-win. Everyone plays the PR game to some extent. I'm not sure why her being talented or friends with the Skarsgards would mean she's above it. But like I said it's the same old argument and people are going to see what they want to see.
> 
> 
> There was an interview where he said bad stuff happened during Macbeth. I think she's part of the bad stuff. If the stories are true MG is a drama filled woman.
> 
> I still have doubts about him as Jobs but I'll keep an open mind.



 
Agreed with everything written. 

I also have doubts about "Jobs" but I'm pulling for him to just kill it and say "I told you so" to doubters like me. My concern is/was mainly the accent so I hope he's been working hard on it.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't dispute that these PR arrangements exist but can't agree either of them want or need the publicity. Don't agree that MF is a "hot name actor" either, check it out with folk, most of them won't know who he is. If he was known like Leo di Caprio or even Christian Bale or similar standing IMO the PR angle might have some bearing, but not with MF. Also her low key return to Australia for New Year doesn't fit with this, and if she wanted PR she could've exploited that for more photo opportunities.



It's absoulutely true.Michael is not a baity gossip subject,someone should explain how some pics around Bondi Beach with a person like him can "raise" her profile.. If he's papped with her and the day after,the week after nobody is talking about them anymore,these pics,news about a rumoured relationship are useless.  A PR set up requires that his/her publicists continue to  implant other stories using news outlets like Page Six,People,the NE,even the DM.If Michael Fassbender put so much effort into raising her profile.. he should have made another,further,effort with other,more romantic pics on the beach while he was still there,possibly whitout being papped in some liquor store..  .Even in that case,seriously,who is going to see a film with her because she's his gf..Please..  Fans confuse their own perception of things with  what the normal,average person perceives. If his publicist wanted a bit of visibility for him,his surfing pics were already everywhere and I still don't think he was there because he needed to be papped.. He could have chosen another well frequented beach to surf simply because he liked the place, wanted to surf in that specific place and there would have been the same probability to be spotted by paps. 
Also,I think that his publicists have no reason to want him publicly linked to his co-star because a) there could be "problems" during the film's promotion, b) if he will be spotted publicly with another woman in the next weeks,months,thing that could easily happen,they obviously know that it's not going to be great for his image.The expression "casually dating",if it was suggested by them,was IMO a clear way to cover his back.
Above all,where are all these  people talking about Fassbender and Vikander?How this girl is "playing" well? I've read yesterday an interview with her on The Daily Telegraph and nobody asked anything about Michael and she didn't say anything about him. 
I think that everyone here knows his dating history in the last four,five years.Honestly I've always appreciated that he doesn't pretend to be what he's not,admitting that he's very selfish with the time he put into his work,that he knows that,at least at the moment,he can't have everything. Personally I think that the last time he was truly emotionally involved in a relationship was with Leasi Andrews,and while he has no problem being photographed,he's becoming more and more careful when it comes to make things a bit more "official",bringing,for exemple,his gfs to public events,or simply talking about his private life. This overreacting-he's going to put ring on it,over- analyzing tweets and pics is pretty useless,IMO.Of course,everyone will see what they want to see,or saying it better,what fits their own theories about him.


----------



## Tea_Lover

jlactofree said:


> Do realize that the DM mentioning his name in the headliner was what made people click on the article other wise if just her name that would not have happened.  Sad to say the premiere became more about her than the movie and other cast members in the article.  *PR at work.*
> 
> Another point.  MF image.  In real life he isn't clean cut.  He's rough around the edges.  That's the sad point.  *Hopefully he can continue to be who he is without PR not liking it.*



PR at work, indeed.

I, like a lot of people, like his rough edges and I don't want to see them buffed away because some people have decided that it doesn't fit the Hollywood mold of bland, "perfect" actor publicly doing exactly what the majority of his fanbase wants while privately doing exactly what he wants. He always seemed above that to me. But what I've been seeing in the last few months is a subtle yet still very obvious image readjustment. And, yes, to some, that *is* the sad point. To others, it's the exact opposite.


----------



## Morgane

gloomyharlow said:


> I like Alicia Vikander a lot. If Michael is dating her then he's dating a good one. She's good friends with the Skarsgard brothers and she keeps her life private. There was lots of rumors of her dating Alexander Skarsgard, with lots of pictures of the two hanging out at concerts and events. Anyway, I think she's a great actress. I heard of Alicia WAY before she started dating Michael. Saw her first in *Anna Karenina*  and of course *A Royal Affair* so not everyone knows who she is because of Michael.  Anyway, if these two lovebirds are really together I hope they are happy


Alicia  is a very good actress,when I saw her in A royal affair two years ago I was impressed by her and of course by Mikkelsen. When I saw Anna Karenina,again, Alicia and Domhnall were the best things about it,and the majority of the reviews I read ,agreed with me.I've also  heard very good things about Pure and of course Testament of youth. Even when critics review average films like Son of a gun,there's often a mention to her. There's a reason why she has so many films to promote.. Alicia doesn't owe anything to anyone.She has worked very well in the last few years and I've seen many people interested in her work,not just because they  read in some article title that she's Fassbender's gf.. Maybe after all someone knows her..



Oldsoul said:


> I  see legitimacy in both arguments. A PR relationship is not implausible because MF does not need a raised profile but rather a more clean cut one. 2014 was a great year for him professionally but not personally. *Like Allie28 posted he looked terrible in the first half of the year. He was being linked to questionable names and choices. A clean cut talented woman like AV is excellent for his image in so many ways. *For him the benefit would be more with insiders and would spill outside as well. Do people actually believe that Aaron Sorkin did not know who MF was? Maybe my Dad but not Aaron. With AV, she gets the raised profile on the outside. *An excellent PR strategy can be bold, but is always subtly executed. The Bondi pictures with social media today is good for months.* More pics now would be overkill and suspect for people who are both generally known to be low key.
> I subscribe, however, to the view that it was/is real and the resulting good PR  is a bonus and any smart Publicist knowing their client(s), would be careful what they said, but milk it as well.* I did however hate that a great Actress like AV has to be reduced to being referred  to by the DM as MF's girlfriend at her film's premiere, but so it goes.*


Madalina Ghenea is  considered a questionable choice by his fans,who are invested or over-invested in his personal life,and know that he probably was not having a good time with her.. For the other people she's just a model/actress with whom he supposedly  had a brief relationship,fling,because actually there are some pics with her that prove it. But there's no other public news regarding that relationship, people don't even mention her anymore as usually nobody mention his other (many) flings,rumored relationships. 
An excellent PR strategy requires other news and stories,implanted more or less subtly.. above all when the subjects are persons like Michael and Alicia,not exactly Jolie and Pitt. Few pics are not so good for months in their case IMO..
The DM is the DM.. of course NOW they would refer to her as his gf,but in other serious publications there's no way you'll find her mentioned in that way.


bhb2014 said:


> *Honestly, when they announces the film and Vikander in it I predicted that both would have something. *I still don't believe in PR stuff but I also don't think this is serious neither. Soon he'll be seen with another woman and DM will call her his new girlfriend and write headlines like "Michael Fassbender leaves Alicia Vikander for misterious blonde girl" LoL And maybe they didn't even have a real relationship but hooked up a few times.
> 
> Anyway, dying to see his pics as Jobs! I think he'll be great and I really hope Kate Winslet joins the project too


Honestly I'm surprised that someone with a minimum of knowledge about his public and rumored personal life is even doubting that they hooked up


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Someone just said on twitter that she "definitely" saw him at the Fairmont Hotel.  She lists San Francisco and LA as her home base.  That is where he is likely to be in any case.
> 
> https://twitter.com/LalaTellsAStory/status/554012759113736192


Thanks for the update!!  I'm very curious to see some pics from the set.



gemini582 said:


> Onslaught of new people. Same old arguments being rehashed. I see I haven't missed much.


When I started to write something here I've always found this thread a relaxed place to discuss projects and other news in a funny,gossipy way  This is always the impression I've got lurking occasionally here in the last few years too. If new people want to write their opinion in a reasonable,polite way,I don't see any problem,everyone is welcome. But when it comes to Michael's gfs,rumored gfs I see always,here and elsewhere, the same old  "problem" which has nothing to do with pr setups and "image adjustments".


----------



## Oldsoul

Thanks Lilmix! Yep! We are total twinsies and I enjoy your posts too. Still trying to figure this forum out, how to quote etcetera etcetera.
I am nervous about Jobs even worse than I was for the Counselor. The vibe for me is just off. Gosh I hope we the naysayers are wrong. It's not that I think he will not do a good job pun intended. I have zero interest in it and know few who do. I can see me watching and bearing it just to support him after all the Sony negativity. I admire his courage and loyalty in going forward. I hope they can pull something out of the box and totally blow us away.


----------



## Tea_Lover

"Public Relations (PR) is *the practice of managing the spread of information*."
"The aim of public relations is to inform the public, prospective customers, investors, partners, employees, and other stakeholders and ultimately *persuade them to maintain a certain view*." -Good old Wikipedia

The fact that AV's name being continually mentioned in a large amount of posts since those pics were published is the direct result of and the continued spreading of PR. Every time we write about her we're contributing to her PR. A good publicist knows this. They know that they don't need to be completely over the top and in your face with publicity. A good PR person knows how to seem subtle and that in this, the digital age, they need only drop an image here, a story there and Twitter, fan forums like this and IMDB, sites like the DM and places like Tumblr will run with it and spread it. They know that things grow and spread from the bottom up. And that's exactly what has and will continue to happen.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ or they could just be dating casually....lol


----------



## bhb2014

I said that I have always seen him referring to Macbeth as The Scottish Play, I never read him saying "Macbeth", only people asking him and then he answers without saying it or saying "Scottish Play". I didn't read the ancient ones in which he said "Macbeth" but if you say he said its real name I believe you 

Anyway, I read an interview in which Cotillard said that she was deeply affected and so was he but I didn't find him any different at the BAFTAs and other events while he was shooting the film. This year we'll have more details when they start promoting it and telling the weird stuff that happened LoL


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ or they could just be dating casually....lol



hahahahaaha I agree! I really don't see this PR relationship, for me they're just hooking up and that's it LoL Both are single, talented, gorgeous, play a couple on screen...normal to feel attraction to each other and eventually date


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> *I said that I have always seen him referring to Macbeth as The Scottish Play, I never read him saying "Macbeth", only people asking him and then he answers without saying it or saying "Scottish Play"*. I didn't read the ancient ones in which he said "Macbeth" but if you say he said its real name I believe you
> 
> Anyway, I read an interview in which Cotillard said that she was deeply affected and so was he but I didn't find him any different at the BAFTAs and other events while he was shooting the film. This year we'll have more details when they start promoting it and telling the weird stuff that happened LoL



Don't most actors refer to it that way, due to superstition?  If he did, it was probably in error.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Don't most actors refer to it that way, due to superstition?  If he did, it was probably in error.



I know about this superstition and apparently it's better not to say Macbeth indeed after what he said that happened on set LoL but maybe he didn't think this thing was for real until shooting so he didn't mind saying Macbeth back then.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Tea_Lover said:


> "Public Relations (PR) is *the practice of managing the spread of information*."
> "The aim of public relations is to inform the public, prospective customers, investors, partners, employees, and other stakeholders and ultimately *persuade them to maintain a certain view*." -Good old Wikipedia
> 
> The fact that AV's name being continually mentioned in a large amount of posts since those pics were published is the direct result of and the continued spreading of PR. Every time we write about her we're contributing to her PR. A good publicist knows this. They know that they don't need to be completely over the top and in your face with publicity. A good PR person knows how to seem subtle and that in this, the digital age, they need only drop an image here, a story there and Twitter, fan forums like this and IMDB, sites like the DM and places like Tumblr will run with it and spread it. They know that things grow and spread from the bottom up. And that's exactly what has and will continue to happen.


 I agree with this. Even now on twitter, u type in Michael Fassbender's name and scroll down and you'll see her name too, so others can click on her name. Plus you see articles like (AV swaps Michael Fassbender for Kit H...). The other day, I kid you not, every tweet was about Michael Fassbender's gf. So is she getting publicity? Darn right she is


----------



## Lilmix

Oldsoul said:


> Thanks Lilmix! Yep! We are total twinsies and I enjoy your posts too. Still trying to figure this forum out, how to quote etcetera etcetera.
> I am nervous about Jobs even worse than I was for the Counselor. The vibe for me is just off. Gosh I hope we the naysayers are wrong. It's not that I think he will not do a good job pun intended. I have zero interest in it and know few who do. I can see me watching and bearing it just to support him after all the Sony negativity. I admire his courage and loyalty in going forward. I hope they can pull something out of the box and totally blow us away.


 
Same here I want to be proved wrong about Jobs entirely. I think most of us are concerned about the accent and his ability to pull if off. 

If you want to quote others - at ent end of each posts there are options to quote, O and quote reply. I you select quote you end up with a reply box with the code to quote other users, which you can type under. Hope this helps


----------



## Oldsoul

Lilmix said:


> Same here I want to be proved wrong about Jobs entirely. I think most of us are concerned about the accent and his ability to pull if off.
> 
> If you want to quote others - at ent end of each posts there are options to quote, O and quote reply. I you select quote you end up with a reply box with the code to quote other users, which you can type under. Hope this helps


Oh great! Thanks much!  Yeah the accent problem... and Steve Jobs being so exciting and all!


----------



## Lilmix

Morgane said:


> I think that everyone here knows his dating history in the last four,five years.Honestly I've always appreciated that he doesn't pretend to be what he's not,admitting that he's very selfish with the time he put into his work,that he knows that,at least at the moment,he can't have everything. *Personally I think that the last time he was truly emotionally involved in a relationship was with Leasi Andrews,and while he has no problem being photographed,he's becoming more and more careful when it comes to make things a bit more "official",bringing,for exemple,his gfs to public events,or simply talking about his private life.* This overreacting-he's going to put ring on it,over- analyzing tweets and pics is pretty useless,IMO.Of course,everyone will see what they want to see,or saying it better,what fits their own theories about him.


 

Yeah kinda agree with you about the Leasi Andrews thing. I suspect he got burned big time with that one. 
Thought I would Google her as her name was mentioned and it appears that she has recently had another baby (if anyone is interested). I wish her and he partner all the best. 
http://registry.thebump.com/leasi-andrews-james-mac-donald-september-2014/7851162


----------



## Blueberry12

Lilmix said:


> Yeah kinda agree with you about the Leasi Andrews thing. I suspect he got burned big time with that one.
> Thought I would Google her as her name was mentioned and it appears that she has recently had another baby (if anyone is interested). I wish her and he partner all the best.
> http://registry.thebump.com/leasi-andrews-james-mac-donald-september-2014/7851162



Anyone wants to buy her the stuff?


----------



## Oldsoul

@Tea_Lover
Agree with you about the shift. Time will tell.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Anyone wants to buy her the stuff?


 Hell no


----------



## Blueberry12

:giggles:




FassbenderLover said:


> Hell no


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oldsoul said:


> Thanks Lilmix! Yep! We are total twinsies and I enjoy your posts too. Still trying to figure this forum out, how to quote etcetera etcetera.
> I am nervous about Jobs even worse than I was for the Counselor. The vibe for me is just off. Gosh I hope we the naysayers are wrong. It's not that I think he will not do a good job pun intended. I have zero interest in it and know few who do. I can see me watching and bearing it just to support him after all the Sony negativity. I admire his courage and loyalty in going forward. I hope they can pull something out of the box and totally blow us away.


Must admit I feel the same way about Jobs. Even though I think he can and most likely will kill the part there is a huge danger it will be a commercial flop due to zero interest. And as the main protagonist his reputation will be adversely affected which could have longer term repercussions for future projects


----------



## mchris55

Blueberry12 said:


> Anyone wants to buy her the stuff?



You are so wrong, but thanks I needed the laugh!&#128516;


----------



## Lilmix

Tea_Lover said:


> *But what I've been seeing in the last few months is a subtle yet still very obvious image readjustment.* And, yes, to some, that *is* the sad point. To others, it's the exact opposite.


 
Good, glad to know I am not the only one that suspected subtle changes during 2014 although I didn't see this about who he dates. I noticed he is dropping the party man image on the whole, avoiding the after parties at the Oscars and pictures of him smoking, drinking etc and possibly leading a healthier lifestyle??

I think I understand your comment to mean, Fassy wants to be successful and the best of his generation (if he is really honest) but with as little compromise as possible. However there needs to be compromise nevertheless and he possibly has been partially sold on the give them a small bone idea to open further doorways (if needed).
This happens in Hollywood its the norm in fact. 

A additonal point for me is that I sincerely think the relationship with Vikander is real but also am being persuaded that there is a professional element as well which is mutually benifical to both. 
TBH many people pick partners or people they date for this very reason, so its nothing untoward.


----------



## Lilmix

FassbenderLover said:


> Hell no


 Sorry I know I shouldn't but that did make me laugh.
I do wish her the best though, I for one hope she and Fassbender are over each other entirely!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> It's absoulutely true.Michael is not a baity gossip subject,someone should explain how some pics around Bondi Beach with a person like him can "raise" her profile.. If he's papped with her and the day after,the week after nobody is talking about them anymore, ......seriously,who is going to see a film with her because she's his gf..Please..  *Fans confuse their own perception of things with  what the normal,average person perceives*.



Exactly, we are in total agreement. And the average person has no idea who he is and is never likely to either. He doesn't want or seek celebrity or publicity and there is no reason to think AV does, her career is shaping up nicely by virtue of her talent and reputation. I also agree it is mystifying why there should be any doubt why a man with a well known reputation for the ladies would not want to hit on AV, I'm sure he was not only impressed by her looks but also her personality and talent. I'm sure they'll have fun while it lasts, which I don't expect it will. Leopards don't change their spots!


----------



## Oldsoul

pearlyqueen said:


> Must admit I feel the same way about Jobs. Even though I think he can and most likely will kill the part there is a huge danger it will be a commercial flop due to zero interest. *And as the main protagonist his reputation will be adversely affected which could have longer term repercussions for future projects *



Hi pearlyqueen! You have also captured my fears in a nutshell, particularly in that last sentence. Fingers and toes crossed! We'll see!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahaaha I agree! I really don't see this PR relationship, for me they're just hooking up and that's it LoL Both are single, talented, gorgeous, play a couple on screen...normal to feel attraction to each other and eventually date


There's no way to argue with people who  believe what they want to believe. Here we were "discussing",in a completely relaxed way ,a possible affair between them months ago,even before that tweet about them dining together,which now is a further confirmation,if a confirmation is needed, of the timing of their relationship and that they were basically hooking up while filming. 
A good publicist knows that things like this could end up in some kind of embarassment when they will promote their film,even if they are,and I'm sure they are, very professional persons. 

Just to reassure who is worried to contribute to her PR,people who lurk here,on tumblr,on IMD in threads related to his private life,are fans who are interested in his personal life regardless Alicia Vikander, and it's very likely that  they already know about them.. People,and I know many of them,who are just interested in his work don't give a damn about Alicia,Madalina,Nicole,Zoe or whoever is his gf,rumored  gf, and they probably know Alicia because they have seen her films.



Lilmix said:


> *Yeah kinda agree with you about the Leasi Andrews thing. I suspect he got burned big time with that one.
> *Thought I would Google her as her name was mentioned and it appears that she has recently had another baby (if anyone is interested). I wish her and he partner all the best.
> http://registry.thebump.com/leasi-andrews-james-mac-donald-september-2014/7851162


I completely agree with you. Does her daughter have her same name?


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> Anyone wants to buy her the stuff?





pearlyqueen said:


> Must admit I feel the same way about Jobs. Even though I think he can and most likely will kill the part there is a huge danger it will be a commercial flop due to zero interest. And as the main protagonist his reputation will be adversely affected which could have longer term repercussions for future projects


I hope it will have the same fortune of TSN,I agree with Scott Rudin that they are very similar films.


pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly, we are in total agreement. And the average person has no idea who he is and is never likely to either. He doesn't want or seek celebrity or publicity and there is no reason to think AV does, her career is shaping up nicely by virtue of her talent and reputation. I also agree it is mystifying why there should be any doubt why a man with a well known reputation for the ladies would not want to hit on AV, I'm sure he was not only impressed by her looks but also her personality and talent. I'm sure they'll have fun while it lasts, which I don't expect it will. *Leopards don't change their spots!*



. At least he's not going to change anytime soon..
Learning to  be more careful about his own image,and IMO he has always been very good to be low key with his free time,but learning to be even more  careful means that he is an intelligent person who cares about his work,not necessarily that he wants to change himself. He saw what happened when he was papped in high spirits after the ADM party,he knows how those things work.


----------



## Lilmix

Morgane said:


> I completely agree with you. Does her daughter have her same name?


 
Not sure  from the links that came up I think she is called Leasi (aka) Sunawin and there is much younger person also called Sunawin Merci Andrews as well (might be her eldest daughter??).


----------



## Tea_Lover

Morgane said:


> There's no way to argue with people who  believe what they want to believe.



Yes. My point exactly.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael Fassbender spotted...
https://twitter.com/shanesteele


----------



## gloomyharlow

I almost destroyed my TV set today. I watched "12 Years A Slave" for the first time. I wanted to strangle Michael's character through my TV, which means he once again did a brilliant job on a film. 


Someone give this man an Oscar.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael Fassbender spotted...
> https://twitter.com/shanesteele



His sister lives in San Francisco, doesn't she? Maybe he's there visiting her before shooting


----------



## bhb2014

gloomyharlow said:


> I almost destroyed my TV set today. I watched "12 Years A Slave" for the first time. I wanted to strangle Michael's character through my TV, which means he once again did a brilliant job on a film.
> 
> 
> Someone give this man an Oscar.



hahahahaha that scene in which he almost kills Lupita'a character is pure evil, he made me cry for the first time ever on a theatre LoL


----------



## karma70

bhb2014 said:


> His sister lives in San Francisco, doesn't she? Maybe he's there visiting her before shooting



They are filming Jobs in San fransisco, so thats the reason he is there.


----------



## bhb2014

karma70 said:


> They are filming Jobs in San fransisco, so thats the reason he is there.



Huuuum I see. But his sister lives there too, right? I think I read that somewhere once but I'm not sure. I know she lives in US.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gloomyharlow said:


> I almost destroyed my TV set today. I watched "12 Years A Slave" for the first time. I wanted to strangle Michael's character through my TV, which means he once again did a brilliant job on a film.
> 
> 
> Someone give this man an Oscar.


 He should have been nominated for Hunger too. Great movie.


----------



## miss clare

Michael's sister lives in Sacramento. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0sYwc0OY


----------



## bhb2014

Oh Michael was stunning in Hunger. Btw, he was stunning in all movies he did with McQueen, the guy only gives him powerful roles and he performs them with perfection. He surely deserved more nods for Hunger, I agree 

Thanks, I don't know why but I thought she lived in SF LoL thanks!!!


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> Not sure  from the links that came up I think she is called Leasi (aka) Sunawin and there is much younger person also called Sunawin Merci Andrews as well (might be her eldest daughter??).


Yes,I think you're right.



Tea_Lover said:


> Yes. My point exactly.


IMO there's a difference between (simply) commenting and over-analyzing,finding every type of excuse,when things don't fit one's own theories.. but,of course,let's agree to disagree

I think they will start filming in the next weeks,probably they are making rehearsals.
Let's wait for some pics  Seth Rogen seems active on twitter,maybe he will be a good source for some behind-the-scenes stuff.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oh Michael was stunning in Hunger. Btw, he was stunning in all movies he did with McQueen, the guy only gives him powerful roles and he performs them with perfection. He surely deserved more nods for Hunger, I agree
> 
> Thanks, I don't know why but I thought she lived in SF LoL thanks!!!


Hunger is my favourite collaboration with McQueen.I remember that, with Michael's performance,it was on many critics' top ten  lists of  2008,Chaiers du cinema included. It was McQueen's first feature film and it wasn't publicized at all,even if it won the Camera d'Or.Suffice it  to say that it was released in many theatres after Shame.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Hunger is my favourite collaboration with McQueen.I remember that, with Michael's performance,it was on many critics' top ten  lists of  2008,Chaiers du cinema included. It was McQueen's first feature film and it wasn't publicized at all,even if it won the Camera d'Or.Suffice it  to say that it was released in many theatres after Shame.



Yeah, it was McQueen's first film, Michael wasn't weel known but with Shame, 3 years later, people really noticed them and they got all those awards and nods. And with 12 Years we all know what happened too. These two together are gold!!! 

I don't have a favourite between the three, I love them all! hahaha too hard to choose with such amazing performances and movies. I think I like 12 Years more as a film, with a more touching story in my view, but if I had to pick one performance I'd say Hunger. Not only for his physical change but I don't know...I felt more connected with his character. Anyway can't wait to see their next film together, specially if it's a musical!


----------



## pearlyqueen

MF has been nominated for "best breakout performance" for Frank at the UK National Film Awards.....LMAO


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> MF has been nominated for "best breakout performance" for Frank at the UK National Film Awards.....LMAO



Thanks! Awesome! Frank was also nominated for best comedy and director


----------



## libeth

Morgane said:


> It's absoulutely true.Michael is not a baity gossip subject,someone should explain how some pics around Bondi Beach with a person like him can "raise" her profile.. If he's papped with her and the day after,the week after nobody is talking about them anymore,these pics,news about a rumoured relationship are useless.  A PR set up requires that his/her publicists continue to  implant other stories using news outlets like Page Six,People,the NE,even the DM.*If Michael Fassbender put so much effort into raising her profile.. he should have made another,further,effort with other,more romantic pics on the beach while he was still there,possibly whitout being papped in some liquor store..  .*Even in that case,seriously,who is going to see a film with her because she's his gf..Please..  *Fans confuse their own perception of things with  what the normal,average person perceives*.
> *Of course,everyone will see what they want to see,or saying it better,what fits their own theories about him.*


 True. So,so true.
What's the problem with Alicia Vikander?The girl is promoting her films quietly and discretely. 
Interesting article about The light between oceans : 
http://collider.com/the-light-between-oceans-movie-details/
Interview with Alicia Vikander where she briefly speaks about the film:
http://www.heraldscotland.com/mobil...era-brittain-and-testament-of-youth.115686139
"I spend a lot of time with Michael Fassbender, which was wonderful." We believe you,Alicia.
I wasn't crazy about the M.L.Stedman's novel but my expectations are growing considerably.


----------



## libeth

pearlyqueen said:


> MF has been nominated for "best breakout performance" for Frank at the UK National Film Awards.....LMAO


Great but "best breakout performance"?:weird:


----------



## Artica

libeth said:


> Great but "best breakout performance"?:weird:



What a joke! If they had done that with Hunger, that would have made sense. I guess they wanted to squeeze him a category and this was the only one left.


----------



## runawaygirl

Filming seems to have started.

http://www.cnet.com/news/lights-camera-apple-filming-starts-for-new-steve-jobs-biopic/


----------



## Underoos!

I can't believe they are going to film some scenes in the garage of Jobs' childhood home!  Crazy.  I'm still surprised they are filming this movie in San Francisco area.  Films are rarely shot where it all actually took place.

On another note, can't wait to see Michael as Jobs in the 1980's.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Artica said:


> What a joke! If they had done that with Hunger, that would have made sense. I guess they wanted to squeeze him a category and this was the only one left.



Giving a best breakout performance nomination for a guy who has been nominated for an Oscar is stupid.


----------



## girlwhowaited

libeth said:


> True. So,so true.
> What's the problem with Alicia Vikander?The girl is promoting her films quietly and discretely.
> Interesting article about The light between oceans :
> http://collider.com/the-light-between-oceans-movie-details/
> Interview with Alicia Vikander where she briefly speaks about the film:
> http://www.heraldscotland.com/mobil...era-brittain-and-testament-of-youth.115686139
> "I spend a lot of time with Michael Fassbender, which was wonderful." We believe you,Alicia.
> I wasn't crazy about the M.L.Stedman's novel but my expectations are growing considerably.



I think the novel had a good plot but I wasn't crazy about her writing, that can be easily fixed with a good script and Cianfrance was the one who adapted it. Also, I remember crying a bit during Tom's POV in the end so I'm sure Michael will make us cry our eyes out.


----------



## runawaygirl

http://www.liveinlimbo.com/2015/01/16/features/top-25-performances-of-the-decade-so-far.html


----------



## FassbenderLover

runawaygirl said:


> http://www.liveinlimbo.com/2015/01/16/features/top-25-performances-of-the-decade-so-far.html


 There's no surprise here that Michael Fassbender is number 1


----------



## Morgane

runawaygirl said:


> Filming seems to have started.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/lights-camera-apple-filming-starts-for-new-steve-jobs-biopic/


Now let's wait for some pics!

http://www.indiewire.com/article/the-10-worst-oscar-acting-snubs-of-the-last-10-years-20150115 
I would add Shame and Hunger,even if Hunger had absolutely no chance.
Macbeth is among Dana Stevens' five most anticipated films http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/..._carol_star_wars_inside_out.html?wpsrc=fol_tw
I want to see a clip,a trailer,something !
Slightly OT: I'm very happy for Marion's nomination.


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> True. So,so true.
> What's the problem with Alicia Vikander?The girl is promoting her films quietly and discretely.
> Interesting article about The light between oceans :
> http://collider.com/the-light-between-oceans-movie-details/
> Interview with Alicia Vikander where she briefly speaks about the film:
> http://www.heraldscotland.com/mobil...era-brittain-and-testament-of-youth.115686139
> "I spend a lot of time with Michael Fassbender, which was wonderful." We believe you,Alicia.
> I wasn't crazy about the M.L.Stedman's novel but my expectations are growing considerably.


I like this quote: "Its a film with no black and whites, it inhabits a grey world and I think that its going to be onewhich I lovewhich people will leave the cinema debating the choices that the characters make.



girlwhowaited said:


> I think the novel had a good plot but I wasn't crazy about her writing, that can be easily fixed with a good script and Cianfrance was the one who adapted it. Also, I remember crying a bit during Tom's POV in the end so I'm sure Michael will make us cry our eyes out.


I'm really looking forward to this film. I wasn't enthusiastic about the novel,but I've loved Blue Valentine and I'm very confident in Cianfrance,Michael,of course,and Alicia. Her last films are confirming that she can deliver a great performance.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Now let's wait for some pics!
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/the-10-worst-oscar-acting-snubs-of-the-last-10-years-20150115
> I would add Shame and Hunger,even if Hunger had absolutely no chance.
> Macbeth is among Dana Stevens' five most anticipated films http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/..._carol_star_wars_inside_out.html?wpsrc=fol_tw
> I want to see a clip,a trailer,something !
> 
> YES, dammit, the thirst for Macbeth is REAL!!! Harvey, let's ride the wave of Marion's nomination (especially since you screwed her again).


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> YES, dammit, the thirst for Macbeth is REAL!!! Harvey, let's ride the wave of Marion's nomination (especially since you screwed her again).


 I think that now we'll see something..


----------



## bhb2014

Ok, one thing at a time 

First, wow, Michael's performance was chosen as the best of the decade so far? Awesome! This is totally subjective, of course, but still...he's indeed one of the best actors of the world today so no surprise! 

Secondly, it seems that Winslet will play his second wife, nice. I assume her role will be pretty important in this film so she wouldn't do it. Do you guys know how important she was in Jobs life? Besides being his wife and mother of his children? I mean, professionally or something?

Third, I'm so glad for Marion, she really deserved that nod. I also was very happy because it was amazing to see Weinstein being totally snubbed for Big Eyes after the terrible way he "promoted" The Immigrant. I hope he doesn't destroy Macbeth this year. My fingers are crossed to see this movie being critically acclaimed in festivals and he releases it by the end of the year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I have a hunch that Macbeth will show at Cannes. Only problem is that is in May when MF will be in Canada filming XMen so not likely to attend.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> I have a hunch that Macbeth will show at Cannes. Only problem is that is in May when MF will be in Canada filming XMen so not likely to attend.



I thought about Cannes but maybe with the fact that Little Prince is showing there and perhaps Trespass Against Us they might release it in another festival, like Venice. It would be awesome too  But I'm sure that if it's selected to Cannes, Michael would be free to go there for a few days to promote it. I don't think it would be a problem for X-Men's crew to lose him for this short period of time. I say the same thing for Marion, since she's also shooting a film in the Spring.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I thought about Cannes but maybe with the fact that Little Prince is showing there and perhaps Trespass Against Us they might release it in another festival, like Venice. It would be awesome too  But I'm sure that if it's selected to Cannes, Michael would be free to go there for a few days to promote it. I don't think it would be a problem for X-Men's crew to lose him for this short period of time. I say the same thing for Marion, since she's also shooting a film in the Spring.


I prefer Cannes for Macbeth,supposing that it will premiere during a festival. I agree that his work could  be organized allowing him to be there.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I prefer Cannes for Macbeth,supposing that it will premiere during a festival. I agree that his work could  be organized allowing him to be there.



I prefer it too but I feel that it might get a Venice's release. Anyway, it would be a dream to see this film at the croisette, seriously


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, according to StudioCanal's website, they might release Macbeth in UK on the third quarter of 2015 

http://www.studiocanal.com/media/lineup/UK.pdf


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, according to StudioCanal's website, they might release Macbeth in UK on the third quarter of 2015
> 
> http://www.studiocanal.com/media/lineup/UK.pdf


Interesting ,thanks!


----------



## libeth

pearlyqueen said:


> I have a hunch that Macbeth will show at Cannes. Only problem is that is in May when MF will be in Canada filming XMen so not likely to attend.


I'm not sure he will attend the Slow West premiere either.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I'm not sure he will attend the Slow West premiere either.



Ooh he will! It's the first film of his company isn't it? I don't think Universal would have problems with him attending Sundance for 2 days...just like Fox wouldn't if Macbeth screens at Cannes =)


----------



## mollie12

5 minutes with Alicia Vikander



> On working with Michael Fassbender (in The Light Between Oceans &#8211; out 8 January 2016):
> 
> Alicia Vikander: I remember seeing Hunger and Fish Tank a couple of years back, before he broke out into big Hollywood films, and I just think he is one of the best actors of his generation. He&#8217;s extremely brave, and an actor who dares to go in different artistic directions; he&#8217;s also one of the most humble, easy, and fun guys. It was great to work with him on this film.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> 5 minutes with Alicia Vikander



Nice, thanks! Marion also said the most beautiful thing about him:

"Michael is one of the most creative actors I've ever worked with. Every day, you never know what is going to happen, or what idea he's going to find. I've worked with people who wanted to be creative every day: it was like a goal to arrive with something very special. Sometimes it's just disturbing, because special is good when it's needed. But when it's not needed it's confusing, and you go away from the authenticity by a strong desire to be unique and singular. Michael Fassbender is just a creative force, he finds authenticity in singularity with what he brings, and it's always authentic. He doesn't try to be creative and different for the sake of it. He is carried by his work, everything he does is very special because it serves the story and his character, and he's not taking the character to serve himself with creative wannabe processes."

Michael always being praised!!!


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, according to StudioCanal's website, they might release Macbeth in UK on the third quarter of 2015
> 
> http://www.studiocanal.com/media/lineup/UK.pdf



Thanks for the info. Excuse me for a minute as I whine because that's so far away!&#128521;


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, according to StudioCanal's website, they might release Macbeth in UK on the third quarter of 2015
> 
> http://www.studiocanal.com/media/lineup/UK.pdf



The date is suggestive of making Macbeth a strong candidate for awards season 2016 methinks.Typically Weinstein


----------



## bhb2014

Totally! If this film is indeed good and Weinstein promotes it well, awards season is guaranteed!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Totally! If this film is indeed good and Weinstein promotes it well, awards season is guaranteed!


 Mmmm I'm sensing another Oscar nod for Michael Fassbender


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Mmmm I'm sensing another Oscar nod for Michael Fassbender



Imagine if he receives an Oscar by Julianne Moore? LoL It would be awesome after she said he was hot! :lolots:


----------



## bhb2014

More news, this time about TLBO. UK's release date is January 2016! 

https://www.facebook.com/MichaelFas...8616613298812/393258827501256/?type=1&theater


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> 5 minutes with Alicia Vikander






bhb2014 said:


> Nice, thanks! Marion also said the most beautiful thing about him:
> 
> "Michael is one of the most creative actors I've ever worked with. Every day, you never know what is going to happen, or what idea he's going to find. I've worked with people who wanted to be creative every day: it was like a goal to arrive with something very special. Sometimes it's just disturbing, because special is good when it's needed. But when it's not needed it's confusing, and you go away from the authenticity by a strong desire to be unique and singular. Michael Fassbender is just a creative force, he finds authenticity in singularity with what he brings, and it's always authentic. He doesn't try to be creative and different for the sake of it. He is carried by his work, everything he does is very special because it serves the story and his character, and he's not taking the character to serve himself with creative wannabe processes."
> 
> Michael always being praised!!!


  I've always seen good words for him and a very genuine praise from every person who has worked with him. It's indicative of his personality.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Imagine if he receives an Oscar by Julianne Moore? LoL It would be awesome after she said he was hot! :lolots:


 LOL that would be too funny


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, according to StudioCanal's website, they might release Macbeth in UK on the third quarter of 2015
> 
> http://www.studiocanal.com/media/lineup/UK.pdf


Maybe September? For the awards season it would be even  better November.
But honestly I wouldn't be too confident about TWC,above all after seeing what they did with Marion..  This year Weinstein has Carol,The Hateful Eight,Macbeth and Southpaw with Gyllenhaal. If Southpaw is well received,it'sure that Weinstein will campaign hard for him.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Maybe September? For the awards season it would be even  better November.
> But honestly I wouldn't be too confident about TWC,above all after seeing what they did with Marion..  This year Weinstein has Carol,The Hateful Eight,Macbeth and Southpaw with Gyllenhaal. If Southpaw is well received,it'sure that Weinstein will campaign hard for him.



I'm expecting more of an October release in UK and November in US. Maybe a premiere at London Film Festival, who knows? A similar path of Imitation Game?

They have a lot of highly expected films besides Macbeth so it all depends on the film's reception. If Macbeth has a warm welcome, Michael and Marion are praised as well as the other actors, maybe Weinstein will campaign for it a lot. But if all the other movies have the same attention, I have no ideia about what could happen. The man has Michael, Marion, Gyllenhaal, Blanchett, the stellar cast of Hateful Eight...we'll only know in a year how things will turn out! 

But let's remember that in 2014 TWC has a good lineup too but it ended up with only nods for The Imitation Game and one for Begin Again. In 2013, it had major nods for Philomena and August:Osage County only.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I'm expecting more of an October release in UK and November in US. Maybe a premiere at London Film Festival, who knows?* A similar path of Imitation Game?*
> 
> They have a lot of highly expected films besides Macbeth so it all depends on the film's reception. If Macbeth has a warm welcome, Michael and Marion are praised as well as the other actors, maybe Weinstein will campaign for it a lot. But if all the other movies have the same attention, I have no ideia about what could happen. The man has Michael, Marion, Gyllenhaal, Blanchett, the stellar cast of Hateful Eight...we'll only know in a year how things will turn out!
> 
> *But let's remember that in 2014 TWC has a good lineup too but it ended up with only nods for The Imitation Game and one for Begin Again. In 2013, it had major nods for Philomena and August:Osage County only.*


Yes,it's possible.
Precisely. Of course without Weinstein things would've gone differently for a film like AOC,but I think  that sometimes people overestimate his influence,above all in the recent years. For Macbeth I prefer to keep my expectations low, hoping just for a good and respectful adaptation with two great performances . I'm even more curious about Marion because she was an "intrepid" choice for the role. His attitude towards all  the Oscar campaign is another thing that shouldn't be dismissed. Assuming that Michael will have some chances,I think he will busy with AC and he has already made clear what are his priorities.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,it's possible.
> Precisely. Of course without Weinstein things would've gone differently for a film like AOC,but I think  that sometimes people overestimate his influence,above all in the recent years. For Macbeth I prefer to keep my expectations low, hoping just for a good and respectful adaptation with two great performances . I'm even more curious about Marion because she was an "intrepid" choice for the role. His attitude towards all  the Oscar campaign is another thing that shouldn't be dismissed. Assuming that Michael will have some chances,I think he will busy with AC and he has already made clear what are his priorities.



When Weinstein really goes for something he usually achieve his goals. I was quite surprised when Adams didn't get a nod or anything or anyone from Big Eyes but the man is powerful, oh yeah  But I'll follow you: no big expectations, even with two of the most acclaimed actors of their generation as leads and producers of King's Speech behind it. It's Shakespeare, we can't forget it. 

About AC, we're not sure about when it starts shooting, are we? Do we even know about Prometheus 2 dates? I only know that both come in 2016 (I'd assume a Summer shooting for Scott's film and a Fall/Winter one for AC). But I'm sure that Michael would attend big festivals and other premieres of Macbeth, besides interviews and stuff. Just like he did with 12 Years A Slave in 2013


----------



## Reborn

I suspect the release date of Macbeth probably has been moved to Q3 2015 because of his schedule to fit in with the filming for Prometheus 2 and AC??. 

XMen traditionally has a long shoot period the last one was 3+ months I think (I am sure I read it somewhere). If they are starting either the middle or end of April and if the shoot time is roughly the same then other projects may be lined up to start approx July 2015 or it could be early Q3 promotions for Macbeth around that time?

AC is still a moving target in my eyes. If his schedule gets too crowded and if other things come on board (like Jobs did) I doubt it will be filmed this year.

Does anyone know if he has any specific 2016 projects lined up yet? Not promotions just filming.


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> I suspect the release date of Macbeth probably has been moved to Q3 2015 because of his schedule to fit in with the filming for Prometheus 2 and AC??.
> 
> XMen traditionally has a long shoot period the last one was 3+ months I think (I am sure I read it somewhere). If they are starting either the middle or end of April and if the shoot time is roughly the same then other projects may be lined up to start approx July 2015 or it could be early Q3 promotions for Macbeth around that time?
> 
> AC is still a moving target in my eyes. If his schedule gets too crowded and if other things come on board (like Jobs did) I doubt it will be filmed this year.
> 
> Does anyone know if he has any specific 2016 projects lined up yet? Not promotions just filming.



I agree. With his busy schedule, maybe he'll only shoot AC next Winter or something. Maybe he's shooting X-Men and right away Prometheus 2. After that, he'll be busy promoting his other four films LoL he's crazy, I still don't know how he manages to do all of this. 

About 2016, I have no idea. I don't think he's attached to anything to be shot in 2016. But 2015 is just beginning, I'm sure he'll do another four films next year  His priorities are quite clear: movies and movies and movies. Good for us all!


----------



## italian style

I hope and i am sure that he will keep sone free time for his private life,hopefully marriage and children?i think he is ready now


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> I agree. With his busy schedule, maybe he'll only shoot AC next Winter or something. Maybe he's shooting X-Men and right away Prometheus 2. After that, he'll be busy promoting his other four films LoL he's crazy, I still don't know how he manages to do all of this.
> 
> About 2016, I have no idea. I don't think he's attached to anything to be shot in 2016. But 2015 is just beginning, I'm sure he'll do another four films next year  His priorities are quite clear: movies and movies and movies. Good for us all!



True he is extremely dedicated to his work 

So obviously it being the start of 2015 no news for 2016 projects is fine, I don't generally keep abreast of new items myself and often find out here the jist of what is happening.
The only reason I asked is by comparison at the start of 2014, I think it was known that Xmen  was on the cards as well as Prometheus 2 for 2015 fairly early on.

I wondered if the hint of less things in the pipeline at this stage was indication that he might be taking on less and allowing for more well deserved personal time?

Obviously time will tell and no news at this point does not mean anything really.


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> True he is extremely dedicated to his work
> 
> So obviously it being the start of 2015 no news for 2016 projects is fine, I don't generally keep abreast of new items myself and often find out here the jist of what is happening.
> The only reason I asked is by comparison at the start of 2014, I think it was known that Xmen  was on the cards as well as Prometheus 2 for 2015 fairly early on.
> 
> I wondered if the hint of less things in the pipeline at this stage was indication that he might be taking on less and allowing for more well deserved personal time?
> 
> Obviously time will tell and no news at this point does not mean anything really.



Ooh I see. But I think that TAU and TLBO were all announced during 2014, weren't they? And Jobs was announced on the second semester of last year too. On the other hand, with so many projects to be released in 2016 (AC, Prometheus 2, Jobs, X-Men), maybe he'll take some time off. Let's wait and see if he's gonna be attached to other movies in the following months


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> When Weinstein really goes for something he usually achieve his goals. I was quite surprised when Adams didn't get a nod or anything or anyone from Big Eyes but the man is powerful, oh yeah  But I'll follow you: no big expectations, even with two of the most acclaimed actors of their generation as leads and producers of King's Speech behind it. It's Shakespeare, we can't forget it.
> 
> About AC, we're not sure about when it starts shooting, are we? Do we even know about Prometheus 2 dates? I only know that both come in 2016 *(I'd assume a Summer shooting for Scott's film and a Fall/Winter one for AC). *But I'm sure that Michael would attend big festivals and other premieres of Macbeth, besides interviews and stuff. Just like he did with 12 Years A Slave in 2013



Yes,it's possible.  I don't think there are news about Prometheus,but a fall/winter shooting for AC is the most plausible option.

I've no doubt that he will promote his work,I think he's paid for that too!. Differently from the dismissive attitude of other actors,I've always got the impession that he's very interested in discussing his acting process and I've seen many journalists remarking it. I was talking about a proper campaign that,we know,is  made of ther things (all the meet and greet stuff ).Michael  did all the promotion for 12YAS but he didn't campaign like Lupita or Leto. He clearly said  that he his priority was working for other projects and not spending months in LA.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> I suspect the release date of Macbeth probably has been moved to Q3 2015 because of his schedule to fit in with the filming for Prometheus 2 and AC .


I think that the release date of Macbeth is related to a possible premiere at Cannes or other fall festivals.Let's see..

I hope for another collaboration with McQueen.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30471137
"He says it is Robeson's social activism that "takes my breath away".

"He was a sports star, an entertainer, he saw the frontline of the Spanish Civil War, he met striking Welsh miners, he later became a civil rights campaigner... but there's also such tragedy there. They don't make lives like that any more.

"It's been on my mind since my first film, Hunger, but I didn't have the ability to make it back then."

He adds that "there probably will be" a part for actor Michael Fassbender in the project, with whom he has worked on all three of his films.

"If Michael wants to do it, I'm sure there'll be something for him. He means very much to me, and we met at a pivotal time in both our lives.

"It's important to me to keep my original group of British and Irish-born creative people close to me wherever I work, whether it's my producers, cinematographers, or indeed Michael Fassbender.

"They are instrumental to what I do, they're not going to change."


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,it's possible.  I don't think there are news about Prometheus,but a fall/winter shooting for AC is the most plausible option.
> 
> I've no doubt that he will promote his work,I think he's paid for that too!. Differently from the dismissive attitude of other actors,I've always got the impession that he's very interested in discussing his acting process and I've seen many journalists remarking it. I was talking about a proper campaign that,we know,is  made of ther things (all the meet and greet stuff ).Michael  did all the promotion for 12YAS but he didn't campaign like Lupita or Leto. He clearly said  that he his priority was working for other projects and not spending months in LA.



Oh yeah, he already said that he doesn't campaign. I think he even said "I'm an actor, not a politician" before. After he campaigned for Shame and was snubbed at the Oscars, he decided that. Anyway, it worked out for 12 Years, he just didn't win because everybody loved Leto and yeah, he campainged like hell to win that Oscar. I'm sure that Weinstein will do everything he can to give Michael the award if Macbeth is well received. Michael might not campaign a lot but he will attend premieres and perhaps a few Q&A (he did that with Frank, didn't he?) and Weinstein will o the rest of the work


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think that the release date of Macbeth is related to a possible premiere at Cannes or other fall festivals.Let's see..
> 
> I hope for another collaboration with McQueen.
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30471137
> "He says it is Robeson's social activism that "takes my breath away".



I'd die if it premiered at Cannes, seriously. PERFECT to see him at the croisette with that superb cast  Btw, Marion praised him again on Larry King, saying he's one of the most inventive actors she's ever met. From 11:30!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj6U9OXC88Y

I'm sure Michael would work for the fourth time with McQueen! I thought he was writing something original but this one sounds great too. But weren't they talking about doing a musical? Michael said that in an interview last year. It would so amazing to hear him singing again


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I'd die if it premiered at Cannes, seriously. PERFECT to see him at the croisette with that superb cast  Btw, *Marion praised him again on Larry King, saying he's one of the most inventive actors she's ever met. From 11:30!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj6U9OXC88Y
> *I'm sure Michael would work for the fourth time with McQueen! I thought he was writing something original but this one sounds great too. But weren't they talking about doing a musical? Michael said that in an interview last year. It would so amazing to hear him singing again




Yes,McQueen was talking about a musical,what is sure  is that he's going to direct the biopic about  Robeson and a film based on a 80s British miniseries called Widows.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,McQueen was talking about a musical,what is sure  is that he's going to direct the biopic about  Robeson and a film based on a 80s British miniseries called Widows.


----------



## Underoos!

Just because a movie is supposedly scheduled to come out in 2016, it doesn't always mean it will.  Movie release dates get pushed back all the time.  I can't see Michael doing AC and Prometheus 2 for the latter part of the year.  If Xmen doesn't finish until sometime in July that would leave five months to do both, back to back.  That ain't gonna happen.  It's probably going to be one or the other.  Or maybe even a completely different movie!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael Fassbender will be at Sundance
http://t.co/TScDwYv8WN


----------



## bhb2014

Underoos! said:


> Just because a movie is supposedly scheduled to come out in 2016, it doesn't always mean it will.  Movie release dates get pushed back all the time.  I can't see Michael doing AC and Prometheus 2 for the latter part of the year.  If Xmen doesn't finish until sometime in July that would leave five months to do both, back to back.  That ain't gonna happen.  It's probably going to be one or the other.  Or maybe even a completely different movie!



I agree. Until now, Prometheus is expected to be release in March 2016 and AC in December 2016, but things can be changed, of course. 

I just figured he would end things with X-Men around June or July, then shoot Prometheus in August or something and AC in January or something. Like you said, studios might change release dates and another project comes up. Let's wait and see!


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael Fassbender will be at Sundance
> http://t.co/TScDwYv8WN



Can't wait to see him there!


----------



## Underoos!

I wonder if he even likes to go to Sundance out of all the different film festivals?  Sundance seems to have way to many d listers who don't have anything to do with any of the movies.  They show up for PR and freebies.  It just seems to be the worst of the bunch.  Does anyone know if the other film fests are as bad?  People are always complaining about Sundance but I never hear the same about the others.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's sad. Sundance used to be the best. Redford is trying to get it back to being about true indie films.


----------



## Reborn

Interesting, the 2015 Sundance London Festival has been cancelled despite growing in success over the three years it ran.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-30851134

It does seem quite commercialised, although I am sure its a lot of fun.
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ilm-festival-2015-celebrity-hotspots--2015221

Btw Zoe Kravitz's band Lolawolf will be playing at the festival this year.

Michael is considered an A - lister in the line up as well - nice 
*
"The Grey Goose Blue Door lounge is back to host some of the festival&#8217;s most exclusive film cocktail parties and receptions for A-list celebrities such as Nicole Kidman and Michael Fassbender".*


----------



## jlactofree

Zoe has a movie at Subdance as well.  Called Dope.


----------



## bhb2014

Nice tweet about Slow West already!

"Just saw a film called Slow West we scored the end credits for...Masterpiece."

https://twitter.com/thedjangos/status/557288375351517184


----------



## Morgane

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's sad. Sundance used to be the best. Redford is trying to get it back to being about true indie films.


Sundance is still very important for the indie film industry.Boyhood premiered  there an it's,incredibly,the Oscar  frontrunner.This year the line-up seems quite interesting.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Nice tweet about Slow West already!
> 
> "Just saw a film called Slow West we scored the end credits for...Masterpiece."
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedjangos/status/557288375351517184


 Slow West is a passion project for Maclean and Michael,let's hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Slow West is a passion project for Maclean and Michael,let's hope it doesn't disappoint.


 
It's a good start. I guess I'll have to pay attention to the tweets and reviews this weekend.


----------



## bhb2014

Boyhood and Whiplash premiered at Sundance in 2014 and both were nominated to the Oscars and other important awards. I think the festival is still very good for independent films and a lot of big things come from over there 

According to Variety, one of the reasons why they canceled Sundance London was the venue, since its attendance was good. But I don't know if this is true indeed.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> It's a good start. I guess I'll have to pay attention to the tweets and reviews this weekend.


 Slow West and Macbeth are among The Guardian's most anticipated films.
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jan/06/2015-key-movies-films-year-ahead


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Boyhood and Whiplash premiered at Sundance in 2014 and both were nominated to the Oscars and other important awards. I think the festival is still very good for independent films and a lot of big things come from over there
> 
> According to Variety, one of the reasons why they canceled Sundance London was the venue, since its attendance was good. But I don't know if this is true indeed.


Oh yes,Whiplash! I'd add Obvious Child and The Babadook among the other successful titles of the last year. This year's edition seems strong,there's also Redford with his film.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Nice tweet about Slow West already!
> 
> "Just saw a film called Slow West we scored the end credits for...Masterpiece."
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedjangos/status/557288375351517184



I can't take this seriously.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Slow West and Macbeth are among The Guardian's most anticipated films.
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jan/06/2015-key-movies-films-year-ahead



Nice! The one I'm expecting the most is Macbeth, by faaaaar =D Michael as Lord Macbeth will be heaven!


----------



## Lilmix

More news on X-men new cast members announced to play younger versions of Jean Grey, Cyclops and Storm.
http://variety.com/2015/legit/news/...andra-shipp-join-x-men-apocalypse-1201412640/


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow, here come the questions
*MichaelFassbender* is stopping by the #*VarietyStudio* @*Dockers* #*Sundance*, tweet us your questions! #*AskHollywood*


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I can't take this seriously.


They seem a bit biased.. 
Let's hope it's at least  interesting,obviously the film will not please everyone,like basically every film. The most interesting things are often the most polarizing ones.


----------



## jlactofree

Lilmix said:


> More news on X-men new cast members announced to play younger versions of Jean Grey, Cyclops and Storm.
> http://variety.com/2015/legit/news/...andra-shipp-join-x-men-apocalypse-1201412640/




I like the new XMen Cast.  I think Sophie is really good on Game of Thrones.  Alexandra Shipp is simply gorgeous.  She looks like she could be half Native American.  I remember Ty from Mud.  He stole the movie.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Pic from on set. I think that's Michael speaking with someone in the blue jacket
https://twitter.com/shasta_nicole/status/558850035883188224/photo/1


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Pic from on set. I think that's Michael speaking with someone in the blue jacket
> https://twitter.com/shasta_nicole/status/558850035883188224/photo/1



Thanks! I can't see anything but blurred people LoL I read another person tweeting about it and she posted a pic of Daniels on the set. Nothing about Michael but he was expected to be there.

https://twitter.com/NannetteNewz/status/558844768067674113


----------



## FassbenderLover

Pic of Michael on set, blurry but cant miss that smile
https://twitter.com/egoist_010/status/558978316745441280/photo/1


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Pic of Michael on set, blurry but cant miss that smile
> https://twitter.com/egoist_010/status/558978316745441280/photo/1



Now yeah! Blurry but his smile and the long hair of Jobs help A LOT LoL Thanks!


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Now yeah! Blurry but his smile and the long hair of Jobs help A LOT LoL Thanks!



There's the black turtleneck!!  


Thanks!!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> There's the black turtleneck!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



hahaahah true! There's also a video from ABC News but we can't see him, only pics of Daniels and Sorkin.

http://abc7news.com/entertainment/3-movie-stars-in-berkeley-shooting-steve-jobs-film----/488774/


----------



## mchris55

Sweet!!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## FassbenderLover

My pleasure ladies. Another pic of Michael on set
http://t.co/7fYrH4hsQz


----------



## libeth

FassbenderLover said:


> Pic of Michael on set, blurry but cant miss that smile
> https://twitter.com/egoist_010/status/558978316745441280/photo/1



Thanks! Happy to hear that he can attend the premiere of Slow West.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> My pleasure ladies. Another pic of Michael on set
> http://t.co/7fYrH4hsQz



Nice! This one with his regular hair LoL Much better! 

There are some pics of Slow West portraits at Sundance! No Michael but he'll show up later.

http://www.gettyimages.com/search/2...ialproducts=entertainment&excludenudity=false


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Nice! This one with his regular hair LoL Much better!
> 
> There are some pics of Slow West portraits at Sundance! No Michael but he'll show up later.
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/search/2...ialproducts=entertainment&excludenudity=false


 He'll be there and he'll be answering some fan questions


----------



## runawaygirl

New stills from "Slow West" 

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2015/01/...ve-stills-of-michael-fassbender-in-slow-west/


----------



## libeth

runawaygirl said:


> New stills from "Slow West"
> 
> http://insidemovies.ew.com/2015/01/...ve-stills-of-michael-fassbender-in-slow-west/



 I didn't know that Michael collaborated on the screenplay.
http://www.screendaily.com/festival...e?blocktitle=SUNDANCE-FEATURES&contentID=1704


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I didn't know that Michael collaborated on the screenplay.
> http://www.screendaily.com/festival...e?blocktitle=SUNDANCE-FEATURES&contentID=1704



Me neither! But it must have been just a few things because Michale's name os not credited on the screenplay. Or is it?

A few reviews of Slow West are already published:

http://thefilmstage.com/reviews/sundance-review-slow-west

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/slow-west-sundance-review-766737 

http://www.hitfix.com/the-fien-prin...ael-fassbender-and-absurdist-western-violence


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, did Michael attend Sundance? I couldn't find pics of him at the premiere =( Only this one:


----------



## bhb2014

Great review from Indiewire!

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...0150125?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Morgane

He isn't there . He's filming Jobs,I expected that he would have had problems.The reviews are overall very positive,I've seen good reactions on twitter too.. It seems beautifully staged. His small projecst continue to be really interesting and unusual. Actually,Jonah Hex aside,I can't think of a single film that is bland. Even The Counselor,although divisive,is infinitely better than Scott's Exodus and Prometheus has one of his best performances.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> He isn't there . He's filming Jobs,I expected that he would have had problems.The reviews are overall very positive,I've seen good reactions on twitter too.. It seems beautifully staged. His small projecst continue to be really interesting and unusual. Actually,Jonah Hex aside,I can't think of a single film that is bland. Even The Counselor,although divisive,is infinitely better than Scott's Exodus and Prometheus has one of his best performances.



I loved The Counselor. My fave films from Scott aren't his blockbusters (Thelma&Louise, A Good Year). But this is relative  Michael rarely does bad films and even if they're bad, he's amazing in them.

I thought he was coming to Sundance yesterday but maybe he's still coming. Wasn't him confirmed on Variety's studio? The festival is still going on, I think he might go there when Jobs shooting allows him too. If he doesn't attend it, we can be sure that it was impossible for him to be there because he always supports his films.


----------



## mollie12

Something to look forward to and I was genuinely surprised and delighted to discover:

He uses an Irish accent in Slow West.  Actually, it seems that all the characters in the movie are genuine foreign "settlers".


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Something to look forward to and I was genuinely surprised and delighted to discover:
> 
> He uses an Irish accent in Slow West.  Actually, it seems that all the characters in the movie are genuine foreign "settlers".



I thought they were all Americans in the film. Interesting! People in general are enjoying this film


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thank goodness. He hasn't mastered an American accent.


He looks sexy as hell in those stills from the film.


----------



## bhb2014

Another great review for Slow West 

http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2015/01/slow-west-sundance-review


----------



## bhb2014

One more excellent review, now from Crave Online!

http://www.craveonline.com/film/reviews/815695-sundance-2015-review-slow-west-justice


----------



## runawaygirl

2 More good reviews  

http://www.examiner.com/review/sundance-review-slow-west-starring-michael-fassbender

http://collider.com/slow-west-review-sundance-2015/


----------



## FassbenderLover

This could be only a rumor re Michael Fassbender but who knows
http://t.co/bBhUkujXHq


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> This could be only a rumor re Michael Fassbender but who knows
> http://t.co/bBhUkujXHq



Wow, interesting! I remember about those rumors of him in Star Wars, it seems it will happen but in a spinoff though  Let's see if this will actually happen!


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> One more excellent review, now from Crave Online!
> 
> http://www.craveonline.com/film/reviews/815695-sundance-2015-review-slow-west-justice





runawaygirl said:


> 2 More good reviews
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/review/sundance-review-slow-west-starring-michael-fassbender
> 
> http://collider.com/slow-west-review-sundance-2015/


----------



## libeth

http://deadline.com/2015/01/steve-jobs-cast-sony-movie-1201360951/
I like all the choices.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> http://deadline.com/2015/01/steve-jobs-cast-sony-movie-1201360951/
> I like all the choices.



I like everything about it on paper. I hope the result on screen is amazing as the cast, writer and director! And I hope they release it in 2016 because Michael already has too many films this year


----------



## FassbenderLover

I really cant wait to see Michael Fassbender as Jobs
http://t.co/quPPxO92EV


----------



## FassbenderLover

Its great Michael got financing for AC. Let's hope he has time for it, wouldn't want to see it get pushed back
https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDMjE0Mzc5NzU2OQRhbgNvcGVuTGluawRjaANlbWFpbARkZXN0A290aGVyBGV0A3lzZWFyY2gEZ19wb3MDOQRnZANNMlFWN0lQTENKNzY3TzNORTM1SVdUMlNDUQRrdwNtaWNoYWVsIGZhc3NiZW5kZXIEbW8DMARwbGF0Zm9ybQNZSE9PLVVOUARwb3MDMQRzZWMDbmV3cwRzbGsDdGV4dAR0cAN0ZW1wbGF0ZS55c2VhcmNoLmVtYWlsLnNlYXJjaEVtYWlsVGVtcGxhdGVfdjM3BHRzAzE0MjI0MTkyMjgEdXJsA2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuaG9sbHl3b29kcmVwb3J0ZXIuY29tL25ld3MvdGFpd2Fucy1jYXRjaHBsYXktZmluYW5jZXMtbmV3LXJlZ2VuY3ktNzY3ODMw/796453571376465770/SIG=130fui3lu/**http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hollywoodreporter.com%2Fnews%2Ftaiwans-catchplay-finances-new-regency-767830


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Its great Michael got financing for AC. Let's hope he has time for it, wouldn't want to see it get pushed back
> https://us.lrd.yahoo.com/;_ylc=X1MDMjE0Mzc5NzU2OQRhbgNvcGVuTGluawRjaANlbWFpbARkZXN0A290aGVyBGV0A3lzZWFyY2gEZ19wb3MDOQRnZANNMlFWN0lQTENKNzY3TzNORTM1SVdUMlNDUQRrdwNtaWNoYWVsIGZhc3NiZW5kZXIEbW8DMARwbGF0Zm9ybQNZSE9PLVVOUARwb3MDMQRzZWMDbmV3cwRzbGsDdGV4dAR0cAN0ZW1wbGF0ZS55c2VhcmNoLmVtYWlsLnNlYXJjaEVtYWlsVGVtcGxhdGVfdjM3BHRzAzE0MjI0MTkyMjgEdXJsA2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuaG9sbHl3b29kcmVwb3J0ZXIuY29tL25ld3MvdGFpd2Fucy1jYXRjaHBsYXktZmluYW5jZXMtbmV3LXJlZ2VuY3ktNzY3ODMw/796453571376465770/SIG=130fui3lu/**http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hollywoodreporter.com%2Fnews%2Ftaiwans-catchplay-finances-new-regency-767830



Great news, thanks!


----------



## runawaygirl

In San Jose with some chef  

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=396972417129897


----------



## bhb2014

runawaygirl said:


> In San Jose with some chef
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=396972417129897



I was about to post this pic LoL I thought Michael was like 1,80 or something but according to this guy he's around 6'0. Even better!  Jobs was this height, wasn't he?


----------



## runawaygirl

bhb2014 said:


> I was about to post this pic LoL I thought Michael was like 1,80 or something but according to this guy he's around 6'0. Even better!  Jobs was this height, wasn't he?



I think Michael is a little bit over 5'11 but with shoes 6'0, Jobs was something between 6'0 and 6'2 i believe.


----------



## bhb2014

runawaygirl said:


> I think Michael is a little bit over 5'11 but with shoes 6'0, Jobs was something between 6'0 and 6'2 i believe.



Huum maybe he's like 1,81 or something. jobs seemed quite tall, not as tall as Ashton Kutcher but like 1,85m


----------



## Vanilla Bean

runawaygirl said:


> In San Jose with some chef
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=396972417129897


That's a waiter.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael Fassbender on set today
http://t.co/KqofIJ9b9P


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael with a fan
https://twitter.com/Chef_Epsimos/status/561025727550590978/photo/1


----------



## Morgane

runawaygirl said:


> In San Jose with some chef
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=396972417129897


He gives some Magneto (XMen FC) /Brandon vibes in that pic!


----------



## runawaygirl

New behind the scenes pics! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...troversial-new-film-Apple-founder-s-life.html


----------



## bhb2014

Everytime I see pics of him on set I think: "God, Michael is very courageous!". But I really think he'll put this off and will do an amazing Steve Jobs. Can't wait for 2016!


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael Fassbender on set today
> http://t.co/KqofIJ9b9P


They are not going to create a perfect resemblance with Jobs,actually Sorkin said it will not be a proper biopic (the script speaks for itself). Now I'm very curious to see the direction they are taking.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> They are not going to create a perfect resemblance with Jobs,actually Sorkin said it will not be a proper biopic (the script speaks for itself). Now I'm very curious to see the direction they are taking.



Kutcher looked a lot like Jobs and look what happened. Awful script (I loved his performance). If Michael kills it and Sorkin's script is good indeed, this film will rock. Although seeing an actor who looked more like Jobs would be nice, if his performance gets the soul of the man this movie will be gold


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Everytime I see pics of him on set I think: "God, Michael is very courageous!". But I really think he'll put this off and will do an amazing Steve Jobs. Can't wait for 2016!


Yes,this is a very risky project for him but I trust his choices. Boyle works very quickly , I think it will have a limited release this year.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I think Michael will do great in this movie. It not just his resemblance to Jobs its his performance. Every movie he has done he's been really good in it, he's gotten good reviews for hoe he acts and his costars say very good things about him. If a movie bombs you best believe because of him. With that being said, he will do Jobs pretty well and I cant wait to see it


----------



## Morgane

[MENTION][/MENTION]





bhb2014 said:


> Kutcher looked a lot like Jobs and look what happened. Awful script (I loved his performance). If Michael kills it and Sorkin's script is good indeed, this film will rock. Although seeing an actor who looked more like Jobs would be nice, if his performance gets the soul of the man this movie will be gold


Michael doesn't look like Jobs,but I think they have made a precise decision here. What is strange to me is that they have not altered his appearance,changing his hair colour,for example.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> I think Michael will do great in this movie. It not just his resemblance to Jobs its his performance. Every movie he has done he's been really good in it, he's gotten good reviews for hoe he acts and his costars say very good things about him. If a movie bombs you best believe because of him. With that being said, he will do Jobs pretty well and I cant wait to see it


Yes,he's the  kind of actor who elevates whatever material he is given and when he has been able to choose,he has always made interesting choices.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> Michael doesn't look like Jobs,but I think they have made a precise decision here. What is strange to me is that they have not altered his appearance,changing his hair colour,for example.



Maybe, he is going to hair and makeup and they will put a wig on his head?


----------



## Oldsoul

IDK, after seeing these pics I actually really want to see how this turns out  now. I know he may not look like Jobs in them, but to me he is already in character. I mean this is the first time I have seen MF in pics and felt indifferent or nothing if you will. Which is exactly how I felt/feel about Steve Jobs outside of his accomplishments and the loss to his family.


----------



## Morgane

I think they (Sorkin/Rudin) have never been looking for someone who looks like Jobs. DiCaprio looks nothing like Jobs,Bale has some facial features that could vaguely be considered similar,but if they maintain his natural look,he doesn't look like Jobs either. Honestly I don't think that a perfect resemblance is necessary for what in my opinion is not meant to be a classic biopic.


----------



## Morgane

Another positive review from NYmag:
http://www.vulture.com/2015/01/sundance-fassbender-does-eastwood-in-slow-west.html


----------



## Hackensack

This looks like the outfit Michael is wearing, suit, bow tie, and all--Steve Jobs' 1984 introduction of the Macintosh.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B-XwPjn9YY


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> This looks like the outfit Michael is wearing, suit, bow tie, and all--Steve Jobs' 1984 introduction of the Macintosh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B-XwPjn9YY



Yeah, one of the moments they will focus is its introduction!  The others I think they are Next and iPod.

http://www.ropeofsilicon.com/sony-p...-movie-turnaround-universal-now-eying-project


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think they (Sorkin/Rudin) have never been looking for someone who looks like Jobs. DiCaprio looks nothing like Jobs,Bale has some facial features that could vaguely be considered similar,but if they maintain his natural look,he doesn't look like Jobs either. Honestly I don't think that a perfect resemblance is necessary for what in my opinion is not meant to be a classic biopic.



This is true. Bale has his resemblance with Jobs but Leo doesn't and they wanted him too. Anyway, Michael will do a terrific job as always and his appearance won't make any difference if the movie is actually good. I don't think Universal will release it this year, perhaps in some festival in 2016 and then in awards season


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, Slow West won the Grand Jury Prize on World Cinema Dramatic's section! Amazing news! 

http://deadline.com/2015/01/sundanc...s-2015-festival-awards-winner-list-1201363757


----------



## Oldsoul

^ Great news! Very happy for him.


----------



## mchris55

That is awesome news! But, of course, there is no release date . What can I say, I'm impatient by nature . I had a feeling that Slow West was going to be good, I really enjoyed Pitch Black Heist.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Slow West won the hGrand Jury Prize on World Cinema Dramatic's section! Amazing news!
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/01/sundanc...s-2015-festival-awards-winner-list-1201363757


Great! The Guardian gave four stars  :
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ssbender-psychedelic-western#comment-46805009

I prefer his Jobs in this way rather than with prosthetics or a fake look.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> That is awesome news! But, of course, there is no release date . What can I say, I'm impatient by nature . I had a feeling that Slow West was going to be good, I really enjoyed Pitch Black Heist.



Michael has four films coming out this year? Well, according to Studiocanal's website, Macbeth is getting a 3Q's release. Slow West and TAU I have no idea. I also think that TLBO might not get a 2015's release. We have to wait and see! =)


----------



## PurseLynne

I dont understand why they are making another Jobs film when thr kutcher one was only a year ago


----------



## PurseLynne

I rather see fassbendrr play the beast in beauty and the beast but i know they probably wouldnt or couldnt get him


----------



## runawaygirl

PurseLynne said:


> I dont understand why they are making another Jobs film when thr kutcher one was only a year ago



It has been in a long production over a few years, David Fincher was originally gonna direct it but decided to do "Gone Girl" instead. Production was put on hold, later on Fincher didn't want to direct it anymore and the studio gave Boyle an offer.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Slow West won the Grand Jury Prize on World Cinema Dramatic's section! Amazing news!
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/01/sundanc...s-2015-festival-awards-winner-list-1201363757


----------



## Morgane

runawaygirl said:


> It has been in a long production over a few years, David Fincher was originally gonna direct it but decided to do "Gone Girl" instead. Production was put on hold, later on Fincher didn't want to direct it anymore and the studio gave Boyle an offer.


Fincher wanted a very high budget and Sony needed to co-finance the film,that was the main reason. All the "Jolie-Fincher "controversy was clearly an excuse.



bhb2014 said:


> Michael has four films coming out this year? Well, according to Studiocanal's website, Macbeth is getting a 3Q's release. Slow West and TAU I have no idea. I also think that TLBO might not get a 2015's release. We have to wait and see! =)


TLBO could premiere at the Toronto Film Festival,according to the producer. I remember an article linked here about it. I've already seen Michael (TLBO,Macbeth,Jobs) and Alicia (TLBO and The Danish girl) in many prediction lists for the next year..  . 
If TLBO has some awards potential,maybe there will be a limited release this year. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Slow West won the Grand Jury Prize on World Cinema Dramatic's section! Amazing news!
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/01/sundanc...s-2015-festival-awards-winner-list-1201363757


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> TLBO could premiere at the Toronto Film Festival,according to the producer. I remember an article linked here about it. I've already seen Michael (TLBO,Macbeth,Jobs) and Alicia (TLBO and The Danish girl) in many prediction lists for the next year..  .
> If TLBO has some awards potential,maybe there will be a limited release this year. I'm really looking forward to it.



Oh yes, I believe TLBO is getting a festival release this year but not a theater release, maybe a limited one. Cianfrance's last film was released in March, wasn't it? I know it's VERY soon to say anything but I don't think Slow West and TAU will be nominated to awards season (probably in Ireland and British ones). Michael will either compete for Macbeth or TLBO. If Weinstein campaigns for him he'll have big chances to get a nod in 2016


----------



## gemini582

I don't see him getting nominated. Shakespeare is rarely recognized with awards. TLBO is a melodrama with unlikable characters, which makes it a hard sell. And there are quite a few actors whose roles, at least on paper, seem more likely to be well received.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> I don't see him getting nominated. Shakespeare is rarely recognized with awards. TLBO is a melodrama with unlikable characters, which makes it a hard sell. And there are quite a few actors whose roles, at least on paper, seem more likely to be well received.



It's very hard, I agree, but I think Macbeth will surprise many critics and Academy members. We have to wait and see how it's gonna be received around the world. Cotillard is very picky with her movies so I think that if she accepted doing this one it's because it's possibly a pretty nice adaptation. Michael rarely does bad films too so I have hopes it's amazing 

I liked Blue Valentine but I hated The Place Beyond The Pines. I'm reading TLBO and it's not an Oscar film in my view, but it's just my opinion. The cast is amazing so it might have a chance if it's a really good adaptation.


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> It's very hard, I agree, but I think Macbeth will surprise many critics and Academy members. We have to wait and see how it's gonna be received around the world. Cotillard is very picky with her movies so I think that if she accepted doing this one it's because it's possibly a pretty nice adaptation. Michael rarely does bad films too so I have hopes it's amazing
> 
> I liked Blue Valentine but I hated The Place Beyond The Pines. I'm reading TLBO and it's not an Oscar film in my view, but it's just my opinion. The cast is amazing so it might have a chance if it's a really good adaptation.


I hated TLBO and my friend did as well. It had a Nicholas Sparks/Hallmark Channel feel to me. I'm a fan of Cianfrance but unless he completely changed the tone I can't imagine this having broad appeal.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oh yegs, I believe TLBO is getting a festival release this year but not a theater release, maybe a limited one. Cianfrance's last film was released in March, wasn't it? I know it's VERY soon to say anything but *I don't think Slow West and TAU will be nominated to awards season *(probably in Ireland and British ones). Michael will either compete for Macbeth or TLBO. If Weinstein campaigns for him he'll have big chances to get a nod in 2016


Maybe TAU,SW is not "awards season" material.. All these prediction lists are obviously silly now,it's too early. Also,at least on paper,there are many good roles.DiCaprio (The Revenant),Redmayne (The Danish Girl),Jake Gyllenhaal(Demolition/Southpaw), Tom Hanks (St. James Place),Colin Firth (Genius),McConaughey (The Sea of Trees) and others.
The point with Michael  is that he has some (potential) very good films,so he can gain traction from something. Macbeth is not AMPAS material and honestly I only  hope it's a good adaptation,but it could help him with other roles if they turn out good. The same could be said about Alicia. TLBO could be quite great. I've not read the book but it seems good material for Cianfrance because he could make a story about moral choices related to family less accessible,more ambitious   than a traditional period melodrama.IMO critics will love it,if the film is good,obviously.For the same reasons I don't know if it will be Academy-friendly.. The team behind it is great: Desplat,Arkapaw ,David Heyman who produced Gravity.I'm really looking forward to it. I love Blue Valentine and ,seeing Alicia's last reviews,now I'm really curious to see her and Michael in it.


----------



## bhb2014

The book is fine until now for me but I don't see it at awards season unless Cianfrance does something really really amazing with it. I think Michael and Alicia will be the greatest things about it for sure. But who knows? 

Macbeth also has great producers behind it and Justin Kurzel is quite good. I watched Snowtown and I loved it, I think he'll do something surprising with Shakespeare's play.


----------



## mchris55

Yes, Snowtown definitely stays with you for awhile. Can we have the Macbeth trailer now please? 
At this rate, Apocalypse will be out before any of these movies.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Yes, Snowtown definitely stays with you for awhile. Can we have the Macbeth trailer now please?
> At this rate, Apocalypse will be out before any of these movies.



Yeah, that film is intense! I hope a trailer comes out soon. I remember that they announced the full cast of the film at Berlin last year so maybe we'll see something in the following weeks. If it goes to Cannes, we'll see a trailer around April or May. I'm tired of waiting, this is like Mr. and Mrs Smith but one million times better! LoL


----------



## Artica

bhb2014 said:


> *It's very hard, I agree, but I think Macbeth will surprise many critics and Academy members. We have to wait and see how it's gonna be received around the world. Cotillard is very picky with her movies so I think that if she accepted doing this one it's because it's possibly a pretty nice adaptation. Michael rarely does bad films too so I have hopes it's amazing*
> 
> I liked Blue Valentine but I hated The Place Beyond The Pines. I'm reading TLBO and it's not an Oscar film in my view, but it's just my opinion. The cast is amazing so it might have a chance if it's a really good adaptation.



I think most actors worth their salt don't intentionally pick turkeys as their new projects, but a lot can happen between pre-production and post-production. And neither Michael, nor Marion have any control over that, unless they co-produce or direct those projects.

Btw, am I right into thinking that the X-man film was the last project that we saw Michael in? It's been way too long!


----------



## bhb2014

Artica said:


> I think most actors worth their salt don't intentionally pick turkeys as their new projects, but a lot can happen between pre-production and post-production. And neither Michael, nor Marion have any control over that, unless they co-produce or direct those projects.
> 
> Btw, am I right into thinking that the X-man film was the last project that we saw Michael in? It's been way too long!



Oh yeah, they don't have control on their films but I trust on their choices. Most of them are great so I have hopes they chose a good project again 

Actually, his last film to hit theaters was Frank, he had three last year if we consider that 12 Years A Slave was released in many countries in 2014. But yeah, it's been a while. We'll probably see him on theaters in the second semester. I envy the lucky ones who saw Slow West at Sundance!!!


----------



## Morgane

I think we'll see Macbeth and TAU this year,it's very likely that TLBO will premiere at the Toronto Film Festival. According to IMDb it will be released in US this year but I don't know  if it's reliable. In my opinion Cianfrance is a director who can really improve the source material,giving a very personal touch. 
I liked Snowtown very much and the  fact that  Fassbender wants him for AC is a good thing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Frank opened in the UK before XMen. I think Slow West, Macbeth and possibly TAU will open in the UK this year. TLBO is slated to open in the UK early January 2016. I couldn't care less about awards, just a superficial distraction IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think we'll see Macbeth and TAU this year,it's very likely that TLBO will premiere at the Toronto Film Festival. According to IMDb it will be released in US this year but I don't know  if it's reliable. In my opinion Cianfrance is a director who can really improve the source material,giving a very personal touch.
> I liked Snowtown very much and the  fact that  Fassbender wants him for AC is a good thing.



I agree about Macbeth and TAU and Cianfrance. IMDB is great but they change a lot release dates. Last year, Macbeth was predicted for 2014 and for last month in Germany lol

TLBO might premiere at Toronto, like Ciancrance's last film. I think its release date will depend on the reception of his previous films and other productions release dates too.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Frank opened in the UK before XMen. I think Slow West, Macbeth and possibly TAU will open in the UK this year. TLBO is slated to open in the UK early January 2016. I couldn't care less about awards, just a superficial distraction IMO.



I think that Frank opened in April in UK and Ireland, more than one month before X-Men. In US and other countries it was after. It's coming out now in France, for instance.

Me neither but even though Michael doesn't need them and he doesn't make them to get awards, he surely deserves recognition for his work =)


----------



## Morgane

According to Jeff Sneider (The Wrap) Steve Jobs will be released on Friday, October 9, 2015. 
I think it will premiere at TIFF or at NYFF.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, Steve Jobs is coming on October 9!

http://deadline.com/2015/02/steve-jobs-movie-release-date-universal-1201366098


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> According to Jeff Sneider (The Wrap) Steve Jobs will be released on Friday, October 9, 2015.
> I think it will premiere at TIFF or at NYFF.



hahaha we posted on the exact same time LoL maybe a similar release that Gone Girl had =)


----------



## mchris55

Wow, they just started filming within the last week and a half. I guess Universal is very happy with the dailies. Hmm, this could be interesting.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Wow, they just started filming within the last week and a half. I guess Universal is very happy with the dailies. Hmm, this could be interesting.



I'm surprised too,I thought they would release it next year so they would have more time to edit and finish it. Anyway, we're still in February, things might change. Someone here said that Boyle is quick on post-production, who was it? Totally right! It filming finishes in March or April he'd have 6 months to get it done


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ooo looks like they anxious to give Michael an Oscar (or 2). First for Macbeth and then for Jobs. I'm calling it from now, he will get a nod next award season


----------



## mchris55

You know what, they may be c*ckblocking Harvey. If TLBO premieres at TIFF or NYFF in September or early October, he can't release Macbeth during the fall/winter. How many Fassbender movies can be released at the same time?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Boyle films fast, I'd expect Jobs to wrap by mid March. It would kind of have to anyway as XMen starts mid April. Frank and the last XMen came out within 2 weeks of each other in the UK, and Alicia Vikander had 3 films premiere in London in January!


----------



## Artica

pearlyqueen said:


> Boyle films fast, I'd expect Jobs to wrap by mid March. It would kind of have to anyway as XMen starts mid April. Frank and the last XMen came out within 2 weeks of each other in the UK, and Alicia Vikander had 3 films premiere in London in January!



Thanks for reminding me. I wasn't impressed with either of those 2 films. Hopefully this year will bring better Fassy films. 

Alicia is pulling a Jessica Chastain this year. I saw another film poster with her on it for Seventh Son, which comes out very soon as well. The girl is doing very well indeed.


----------



## jlactofree

mchris55 said:


> Yes, Snowtown definitely stays with you for awhile. Can we have the Macbeth trailer now please?
> At this rate, Apocalypse will be out before any of these movies.



Agree!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Nice article, I wished Michael Fassbender was on set tho
http://www.macworld.com/article/2879440/i-was-an-extra-in-the-steve-jobs-movie.html


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahaha we posted on the exact same time LoL maybe a similar release that Gone Girl had =)


 I think it could be a NYFF opener like TSN,being an early October release, but Boyle has a history with the Toronto festival (Slumdog Millionaire,127 hours). Let's wait and see..  



bhb2014 said:


> I'm surprised too,I thought they would release it next year so they would have more time to edit and finish it. Anyway, we're still in February, things might change. Someone here said that Boyle is quick on post-production, who was it? Totally right! It filming finishes in March or April he'd have 6 months to get it done


I wrote that Boyle works very quickly,actually I thought it could have had a limited release this year in case they wanted an "awards season release".


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Frank opened in the UK before XMen. I think Slow West, Macbeth and possibly TAU will open in the UK this year. TLBO is slated to open in the UK early January 2016. I couldn't care less about awards, just a superficial distraction IMO.


You can see many actors having horrible careers after winning an Oscar,for various reasons. I prefer that an actor ,whose work I like, makes good and interesting choices,but at the same time I think that festival prizes (that generally tend to  reward more the quality) or even the film critics circles' ones can be important. The Camera d'Or helped McQueen to film Shame,Michael's Volpi Cup helped the film to get a distributor. Sometimes they really help to put good directors and actors on the map.



pearlyqueen said:


> Boyle films fast, I'd expect Jobs to wrap by mid March. It would kind of have to anyway as XMen starts mid April. Frank and the last XMen came out within 2 weeks of each other in the UK, and Alicia Vikander had 3 films premiere in London in January!





Artica said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I wasn't impressed with either of those 2 films. Hopefully this year will bring better Fassy films.
> 
> Alicia is pulling a Jessica Chastain this year. I saw another film poster with her on it for Seventh Son, which comes out very soon as well. The girl is doing very well indeed.


DOFP has not enough Magneto but Frank is a special film for me,I hope he continues to choose small projects like that or Slow West. However I understand why it's not everyone's cup of tea.
"Pulling a Chastain" is becoming a common phrase!  In Seventh Son I think she has a small role. Frank or Ex-Machina are indie films,it's a "problem" when major productions are released at the same time. Macbeth,Jobs,TLBO (I think for a limited release) for him;TLBO,The Danish girl ( which seems very Oscar baity),maybe Tulip Fever for her.I hope they plan well the promotion.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think it could be a NYFF opener like TSN,being an early October release, but Boyle has a history with the Toronto festival (Slumdog Millionaire,127 hours). Let's wait and see..
> 
> 
> I wrote that Boyle works very quickly,actually I thought it could have had a limited release this year in case they wanted an "awards season release".



It's true, perhaps a special presentation at TIFF and a really big premiere at NYFF. TSN was released at New York Festival in September and then hit theaters in October, maybe Steve Jobs is following the same path too 

Funny that Studiocanal is planning a 3Q release for Macbeth...I mean, if Universal releases Jobs in many countries in October, maybe Studiocanal will change the date. I wonder how Weinstein will cope with that...


----------



## bhb2014

Just so you know, Slow West has 100% of approval on Rotten Tomatoes. Eight positive reviews 

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/slow_west_2015


----------



## gemini582

From an interview with Louise Hazel


> They were on dates together in 2013 and though they split later the same year, Louise reveals that shes still good pals with Michael, who first came to many peoples attention with his impressive full frontal scene in 2011s sex addict movie Shame.
> 
> Speaking from the mountainside in Austria where shes taking on rivals including Joey Essex, Mike Tindall and Heather Mills, she tells me: Michael is such a charming person  extremely funny and ridiculously talented.
> 
> "We have one of those really lovely friendships where he supports me and I support him.
> 
> She says: What is really nice about my friendship with Michael is we completely understand that there are huge, huge parallels between the sports world and the acting world.
> 
> There is a lot of preparation that goes into making a star and someone who is successful.
> 
> "Because you have those similarities and personalities, you have the same drive and ambition and you have more in common than most.
> 
> We spent a lot of time looking at each others work. He told me that when he was my age he was nowhere near as confident on screen as I was with my sport. Hes so supportive. We just want the best for one another.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> From an interview with Louise Hazel



That's so nice to read this! It seems he has a good relationship with most of his exes


----------



## Oldsoul

I posted something earlier about the Louise interview but it did not go through.
As much as I like the things she had to say about him, I was disappointed that at least to me she  seemed to be using him and his name to fast forward her career. It rubbed me the wrong way and I like her. As much as I like gossip I loved the unknown quality to most of his relationships. I am side eying her now. Others may disagree but it bothered me.
To date NB remains my favourite MF girlfriend and I hope she continues to remain mum. Favourable nods to ZK and Maiko as well.
I like AV for now, Time will tell.


----------



## gemini582

Oldsoul said:


> I posted something earlier about the Louise interview but it did not go through.
> As much as I like the things she had to say about him, I was disappointed that at least to me she  seemed to be using him and his name to fast forward her career. It rubbed me the wrong way and I like her. As much as I like gossip I loved the unknown quality to most of his relationships. I am side eying her now. Others may disagree but it bothered me.
> To date NB remains my favourite MF girlfriend and I hope she continues to remain mum. Favourable nods to ZK and Maiko as well.
> I like AV for now, Time will tell.


It does seem out of the blue but maybe there's something that prompted this. Maybe he's ok with her mentioning him.  If they're still close, it seems odd she would talk about him and run the risk of pissing him off.


----------



## karma70

gemini582 said:


> It does seem out of the blue but maybe there's something that prompted this. Maybe he's ok with her mentioning him.  If they're still close, it seems odd she would talk about him and run the risk of pissing him off.


Also remeber the source. It's a tabloid paper. They are probably exaggerating what she said. That's usually what those kind of papers do.


----------



## ap1207

Hey, hey! I'm a new member and finally have gotten around to posting. 

Just wondering if he and AV are still an item? Were they even a thing? Haven't heard anything new...


----------



## bhb2014

ap1207 said:


> Hey, hey! I'm a new member and finally have gotten around to posting.
> 
> Just wondering if he and AV are still an item? Were they even a thing? Haven't heard anything new...



Hey, welcome! 

I have no idea about them! hahahaha


----------



## Oldsoul

gemini582 said:


> It does seem out of the blue but maybe there's something that prompted this. Maybe he's ok with her mentioning him.  If they're still close, it seems odd she would talk about him and run the risk of pissing him off.


 
I think you are right and that she probably may have cleared it with him first. He comes off looking good so it does not hurt, lol. I just did not want her to come across like this to me. She apparently has a few irons in the fire and has something I believe scheduled for her Podium Effect Fitness Programme on February 14, called I think 50 Shades of Whoopass, piggybacking  it seems on the 50 Shades of Grey Movie release. So I suppose she is not above milking an opportunity. I guess more power to her and I've got to respect her hustle, she is a disciplined and hard worker.


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> It does seem out of the blue but maybe there's something that prompted this. Maybe he's ok with her mentioning him.  If they're still close, it seems odd she would talk about him and run the risk of pissing him off.




I agree. It's obvious they are close friends. Plus they both live in the Hackney area.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Nice article, I wished Michael Fassbender was on set tho
> http://www.macworld.com/article/2879440/i-was-an-extra-in-the-steve-jobs-movie.html


 I've some  problems using twitter,I rely on you, guys,for sightings and accounts from the set



bhb2014 said:


> Just so you know, Slow West has 100% of approval í Rotten Tomatoes. Eight positive reviews
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/slow_west_2015


 Yes,the reviews have been very good.


----------



## Morgane

Oldsoul said:


> I think you are right and that she probably may have cleared it with him first. He comes off looking good so it does not hurt, lol. I just did not want her to come across like this to me. She apparently has a few irons in the fire and has something I believe scheduled for her Podium Effect Fitness Programme on February 14, called I think 50 Shades of Whoopass, piggybacking  it seems on the 50 Shades of Grey Movie release. So I suppose she is not above milking an opportunity. I guess more power to her and I've got to respect her hustle, she is a disciplined and hard worker.


I don't think she was using his name or giving private details about their relationship in a gossipy way.


----------



## Oldsoul

Morgane said:


> I don't think she was using his name or giving private details about their relationship in a gossipy way.


There was not anything wrong or disrespectful to the relationship in what she said. She was her normal chatty upbeat self. The timing in concert with her future outlook gave me a little pause. I must confess I am weird like that and I tend to trust my instincts, but I can be wrong!


----------



## FassbenderLover

A fan meeting Michael 
https://twitter.com/StephTwitch


Meeting Michael Fassbender...
https://twitter.com/LoriTweets


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> A fan meeting Michael
> https://twitter.com/StephTwitch
> 
> 
> Meeting Michael Fassbender...
> https://twitter.com/LoriTweets



hahahhaahaha I love reading these meetings with Michael! He's always so nice and charming =) thanks!


----------



## Morgane

Oldsoul said:


> There was not anything wrong or disrespectful to the relationship in what she said. She was her normal chatty upbeat self. The timing in concert with her future outlook gave me a little pause. I must confess I am weird like that and I tend to trust my instincts, but I can be wrong!


You're not weird,what you said makes sense. I tend to "side-eye" people who speak purposely  about things  that can be sensationalized,but I don't think this is the case.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> A fan meeting Michael
> https://twitter.com/StephTwitch
> 
> 
> Meeting Michael Fassbender...
> https://twitter.com/LoriTweets


Thanks! I've always had the impression that, while he's very sociable,he's also a shy person.


----------



## libeth

FassbenderLover said:


> A fan meeting Michael
> https://twitter.com/StephTwitch
> 
> 
> Meeting Michael Fassbender...
> https://twitter.com/LoriTweets


  At the Flint Center Jobs unveiled the original Macintosh.
Other pics from TLBO and Goldfish set :


----------



## miss clare

Fan made poster for the Steve Jobs movie


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Fan made poster for the Steve Jobs movie



hahahaahhaha cool! But the movie ends in 1998, right? I don't think we'll get to see Michael with this look. Or will they show Jobs in his last years too?


----------



## Morgane

miss clare said:


> Fan made poster for the Steve Jobs movie


Good work! 
I don't think we'll see Jobs in his last years.

I've read some reviews for Knight of cups,it seems quite  divisive.. Not that I'm surprised! I think the other untitled project will be very similar.


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> At the Flint Center Jobs unveiled the original Macintosh.
> Other pics from TLBO and Goldfish set :


Cute pics!What is he doing in the last pic? Always barefoot,I see..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Good work!
> I don't think we'll see Jobs in his last years.
> 
> I've read some reviews for Knight of cups,it seems quite  divisive.. Not that I'm surprised! I think the other untitled project will be very similar.



Me neither! 

That's normal  If it's better than To The Wonder I'm happy LoL I hated that film! I'm looking forward to seeing his other film, way more than Knight Of Cups to be honest. Maybe a release on the second semester is coming...at Cannes, Venice or Toronto.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Good work!
> I don't think we'll see Jobs in his last years.
> 
> I've read some reviews for Knight of cups,it seems quite  divisive.. Not that I'm surprised! I think the other untitled project will be very similar.


 
Knight of Cups- To the Wonder, set in Hollywood

Untitled Project- To the Wonder, set in Texas

Can you tell that I'm not a Malick fan  ? How this man gets his projects greenlit and studios wait for years for the film's release is beyond me.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Knight of Cups- To the Wonder, set in Hollywood
> 
> Untitled Project- To the Wonder, set in Texas
> 
> Can you tell that I'm not a Malick fan  ? How this man gets his projects greenlit and studios wait for years for the film's release is beyond me.


I liked The tree of life,I still don't know if I disliked To the wonder I think that films like The Thin Red Line,Days of Heaven were really good,but I understand why this "prolific" period is divisive.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Me neither!
> 
> That's normal  If it's better than To The Wonder I'm happy LoL I hated that film! I'm looking forward to seeing his other film, way more than Knight Of Cups to be honest. Maybe a release on the second semester is coming...at Cannes, Venice or Toronto.



I think Venice is more probable. I hope it will be received better than To The Wonder..


----------



## BadAzzBish

Ok, this fitness class promo is turning me off of Louise Hazel - it's the definition of try hard!

dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2948820/Ropes-chains-pain-s-Fifty-Shades-workout-Olympian-Louise-Hazel-strips-promote-***-whooping-year-high-intensity-exercise-class.html#comments


----------



## Hackensack

> OK, this fitness promo is turning me off of Louise Hazel - it's the definition of try hard!



I have to agree.  She is better than this, or I thought she was.  She is also linking herself to a cheesy movie that will soon become the subject of mockery, if it hasn't already.  I will say one thing, though: she looks beautiful, in that first shot especially.


----------



## Oldsoul

Hackensack said:


> I have to agree.  She is better than this, or I thought she was.  She is also linking herself to a cheesy movie that will soon become the subject of mockery, if it hasn't already.  I will say one thing, though: she looks beautiful, in that first shot especially.


 Hey ladies! Consider giving her a break. I have concluded that she is an attention seeker, but at least she seems to be willing to put in the effort and actually do the work to make success happen for her, as cheesy as that workout idea with that stupid movie/book is.
I have also reconsidered a part of my reaction to her interview where she spoke about MF. While I still believe she was using him as a launching pad, I can understand her probable rationale. She had finally got a platform, (the reality show) where she could speak her truth about their relationship and tie it in with her future plans. The predominant narrative about her previous to this on social media, was that she was essentially his occasional hookup. It must have been annoying to her and she got her chance to clear the air among other things. I guess anyone who needs to set their record straight should have that right.  It was over the top because she is naturally too chatty. My advice to her would be to tone it down in future with a little more subtlety.


I won't be paying much attention to her in the future since her style does not suit mine, but I wish her great success! I am still trying to wrap my mind around the possibility that MF way have given  her the OK to discuss him in an interview with a tabloid though...


----------



## bhb2014

According to this, Assassin's Creed has begun production.

https://twitter.com/VideoGamesFacts/status/566241635940720640


----------



## gemini582

I guess they all got along.



> *Marion Cotillard To Star With Michael Fassbender In Assassins Creed For New Regency & Ubisoft*
> 
> The New Regency and Ubisoft adaptation of Assassins Creed has turned into a Macbeth reunion. Marion Cotillard has signed on to star with Michael Fassbender in the Justin Kurzel-directed Assassins Creed, the live-action adaptation of the Ubisoft video game. They starred together in Macbeth, and Kurzel directed the film, which The Weinstein Company will release later this year.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> I guess they all got along.



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm shocked but in an amazing way, of course! Michael and Marion are my favorite actors and it will be awesome to see them together again! Can't wait to hear the rest of the cast!  Shooting to begin in the fall!


----------



## Morgane

Great news!!For Macbeth too  It's promising.
As I thought they will start filming this fall, now I don't know how he will promote his films..


----------



## Oldsoul

Morgane said:


> Great news!!For Macbeth too  It's promising.
> As I thought they will start filming this fall, now I don't know how he will promote his films..


 Agreed. Somehow hopefully it will work out. But, Hell YES! I love this news!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Great news!!For Macbeth too  It's promising.
> As I thought they will start filming this fall, now I don't know how he will promote his films..



Michael has more two films to shoot and others to promote and Marion has one to shoot now and other three films to promote later this year (Little Prince, Rigged World, Macbeth) and she has a son home. But you know...they're secretly mutants, they'll find a way somehow


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Michael has more two films to shoot and others to promote and Marion has one to shoot now and other three films to promote later this year (Little Prince, Rigged World, Macbeth) and she has a son home. But you know...they're secretly mutants, they'll find a way somehow


  Let's hope the script is good.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Let's hope the script is good.



Yes! If fans enjoy it this film will rock and we'll get to see a franchise coming soon  Both Michael and Marion signed for more than one movie so let's hope Ubisoft did a good script with screenwriters. When it comes to acting I have NO doubts that these two will rock! Can't wait to see the rest of the cast!


----------



## bhb2014

According to this person, Michael seen in SF.

http://instagram.com/p/zI6wj_gQbn/?modal=true


----------



## Ms Kiah

Oh no, another picture which may or may not be Fassy. Thank goodness him or his imposter is alone in that shot.


----------



## Hackensack

It looks like his clothes and shoes.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> It looks like his clothes and shoes.


Yes,it's him.There's a glimpse of his tiny waist,the trousers seem the same of the (in)famous ping pong pic The wavy hair! I would like to see him again with this look:


----------



## Morgane

I've seen this pic taken after the Shame premiere at the Venice Festival,I find it very sweet Michael seems very touched,and that was at least  the second time he saw his film. The guy behind can't choke the tears back too.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> I've seen this pic taken after the Shame premiere at the Venice Festival,I find it very sweet Michael seems very touched,and that was at least  the second time he saw his film. The guy behind can't choke the tears back too.


I love this pic of Michael, he was crying after. The guy behind is his friend Emerson
Love this video too, Michael is so humble


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRqaLdhWiIQ


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is so cute and humble, I love him!  He's so transparent too...I mean, you know exactly how he's feeling, he doesn't hide it. Nice to see him recognizing McQueen's work and then McQueen let everybody praise Michael's amazing performance.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> I love this pic of Michael, he was crying after. The guy behind is his friend Emerson
> Love this video too, Michael is so humble
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRqaLdhWiIQ


  He's a shy person too,differently from what people usually think.
Maybe I've already posted it,but this behind the scenes of Hex deserves a repost:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gpKLxngem9M

The final dance is hilarious!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yes! If fans enjoy it this film will rock and we'll get to see a franchise coming soon  Both Michael and Marion signed for more than one movie so let's hope Ubisoft did a good script with screenwriters. When it comes to acting I have NO doubts that these two will rock! Can't wait to see the rest of the cast!


The fact that Ubisoft is behind the project is a good thing. I really hope the script is good,because,as you said,the acting is not a problem here..
Also,I hope the rumor about a completely new story,character and setting (the Spanish inquisition) is true.
People are already complaining about whitewashing,etc.. Not that some arguments are wrong,but the **** associated to him is more than enough (thanks to "lady" ROC).


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> He's a shy person too,differently from what people usually think.
> Maybe I've already posted it,but this behind the scenes of Hex deserves a repost:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gpKLxngem9M
> 
> The final dance is hilarious!



hahahahaahahhahahhhahaha I didn't remember this dance LoL Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The fact that Ubisoft is behind the project is a good thing. I really hope the script is good,because,as you said,the acting is not a problem here..
> Also,I hope the rumor about a completely new story,character and setting (the Spanish inquisition) is true.
> People are already complaining about whitewashing,etc.. Not that some arguments are wrong,but the **** associated to him is more than enough (thanks to "lady" ROC).



Yeah, Ubisoft being involved is very good  I think it would be nice if Marion played a more explored version of Maria but if it's a new story I trust everyone involved too. Michael already said they're going to be as loyal as they can to the game and if Marion accepted doing it is a good sign too. Let's see if they'll announce more news about it soon!


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth is coming out on November 11th in France! 

https://twitter.com/FredMonnereau/status/567708762015006720


----------



## bhb2014

Non sense article about Michael LoL I had to share this because it's ridiculous 

http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...-oscar-winner-assassin-s-creed-girlfriend.htm


----------



## gloomyharlow

Morgane said:


> I've seen this pic taken after the Shame premiere at the Venice Festival,I find it very sweet Michael seems very touched,and that was at least  the second time he saw his film. The guy behind can't choke the tears back too.






Such a powerful picture.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Non sense article about Michael LoL I had to share this because it's ridiculous
> 
> http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...-oscar-winner-assassin-s-creed-girlfriend.htm


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Macbeth is coming out on November 11th in France!
> 
> https://twitter.com/FredMonnereau/status/567708762015006720


Great!!  http://www.lescinemasaixois.com/films/macbeth
Studio Canal is the distributor for  UK  too,so I think it will come there  around that time. TLBO will premiere probably at the Toronto Film Festival,according to the producer. If it's good ,with some awards potential, it's very likely that it will have a limited release at the end of the year too...  A lot of stuff to be promoted!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Great!!  http://www.lescinemasaixois.com/films/macbeth
> Studio Canal is the distributor for  UK  too,so I think it will come there  around that time. TLBO will premiere probably at the Toronto Film Festival,according to the producer. If it's good ,with some awards potential, it's very likely that it will have a limited release at the end of the year too...  A lot of stuff to be promoted!



StudioCanal's website dated Macbeth for 3Q so I think it's getting a September or maybe an October release. It might be selected to London Film Festival too!

Isn't Prometheus 2 dated for March 2016? When is Michael going to shoot it? LoL Because he starts shooting X-Men in April and in September he shoots AC. And he has Slow West, Macbeth and Trespass Against Us to promote. So WHEN? Will they change Prometheus release date or will Michael film it in July/August?

About TLBO, do you know where AC will be filmed? Because it starts shooting in early fall and Toronto is held in September. He didn't go to Sundance to promote Slow West and he was in the same country of the festival. 

I love Michael doing many films because I love watching him on screen but he's crazy! LoL


----------



## Morgane

Yes,the London Film Festival is  a possibility too. I don't think Prometheus will have that release date. The new Alien film will be an extension of Prometheus 2,and it seems that the script is not even ready. Scott is still working on The Martian.
http://deadline.com/2015/02/alien-neil-blomkamp-directing-fox-movie-1201376439/
AC will be surely filmed in Europe. If they start filming in mid-September,there will be no problem.  I think it's very likely that Jobs will premiere at Toronto too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,the London Film Festival is  a possibility too. I don't think Prometheus will have that release date. The new Alien film will be an extension of Prometheus 2,and it seems that the script is not even ready. Scott is still working on The Martian.
> http://deadline.com/2015/02/alien-neil-blomkamp-directing-fox-movie-1201376439/
> AC will be surely filmed in Europe. If they start filming in mid-September,there will be no problem.  I think it's very likely that Jobs will premiere at Toronto too.



Jobs will go to Toronto and NY or NY only, let's see! 

I saw that article about Alien today and yeah, I think Fox will change Prometheus 2 release date, probably to 2017. No word about it and Michael has tons of projects to shoot and promote this year and Scott has The Martian. I think he's still filming it and it has a November 2015 release.

About AC, I agree it will be filmed in Europe. They said early fall so maybe Michael will be able to attend Toronto before and then return for a possible promotion of Jobs at NYFF in October. He'll be busy!!! And I'm not even counting Macbeth, Slow West and Trespass Against Us possible promotions LoL


----------



## ap1207

Someone spotted him at JFK airport. Wondering where he's off to? Guess no Oscar parties but who knows.

https://mobile.twitter.com/iamacameron/status/569086898339078145


----------



## bhb2014

ap1207 said:


> Someone spotted him at JFK airport. Wondering where he's off to? Guess no Oscar parties but who knows.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/iamacameron/status/569086898339078145



Maybe he's taking a break from shooting and going to London for a while. He was shooting in San Francisco, he wouldn't go to New York it he was attending any Oscar event tomorrow. Unless he was arriving, which I doubt


----------



## italian style

Hope he is going home...to rest and to be with alicia.love to read all your message on this forum.thank you &#128522;


----------



## ap1207

I don't know if he's still with Alicia, but yeah, I hope he's getting some r&r at home.


----------



## mchris55

We will probably never know, but I wonder who he voted for. He is a friend of both BCoop and Cumberbatch, is he friendly with Redmayne as well?


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> We will probably never know, but I wonder who he voted for. He is a friend of both BCoop and Cumberbatch, is he friendly with Redmayne as well?


Is it sure that he accepted their invitation?
I hope he voted,if he has voted,for the performance he liked more
Personally I've never seen pics with Redmayne,at parties or other events,I don't know..


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Maybe he's taking a break from shooting and going to London for a while. He was shooting in San Francisco, he wouldn't go to New York it he was attending any Oscar event tomorrow. Unless he was arriving, which I doubt


Maybe they are going to film in another place and he's taking some time off.
I've never got the impression that he's particularly interested in that type of events,unless he attends the previous ceremonies.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Is it sure that he accepted their invitation?
> I hope he voted,if he has voted,for the performance he liked more
> Personally I've never seen pics with Redmayne,at parties or other events,I don't know..



I don't know if he accepted for sure, but after the Shame snub, and last year's death stare into the camera when Leto won, I can't think of many reasons why he wouldn't accept.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Whether he knows Redmayne or not I hope he voted for him, that was an exceptional performance IMO, more so than Cumberbatch. Hope he voted for Ethan Hawke and Rosamund Pilcher too!


----------



## bhb2014

I think Michael accepted his invitation but he already said he doesn't like to attend these things and he doesn't campaign neither, specially after his snub in 2012. I remember him saying "I'm not a politician, I'm an actor" 

He's probably resting home or he'll meet producers form AC or another project. Shooting for Jobs hasn't finished yet, right?


----------



## jlactofree

He's still in NYC.  In TriBeCa.

@tallkcin: Walked right passed Michael Fassbender in TriBeCa.  I'll take any questions now.

And Jobs isn't finished until mid to late March I believe.


----------



## FassbenderLover

jlactofree said:


> He's still in NYC.  In TriBeCa.
> 
> @tallkcin: Walked right passed Michael Fassbender in TriBeCa.  I'll take any questions now.
> 
> And Jobs isn't finished until mid to late March I believe.


He loves NY more than LA it seems so a little vacay maybe?


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> He's still in NYC.  In TriBeCa.
> 
> @tallkcin: Walked right passed Michael Fassbender in TriBeCa.  I'll take any questions now.
> 
> And Jobs isn't finished until mid to late March I believe.



Ooooh nice! I wonder what he's been doing in NY...thanks! 

So that means he'll wrap Jobs and have a few weeks of vacation before X-Men starts shooting. At least I think he'll have plenty time to rest between X-Men and AC, right?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Holy hell 


*N. Bradham* &#8207;@*tallkcin*  22m22 minutes ago 
@*MissLadySkylar* @*lalaine_so* He smelled like Marlboro Lights, rugged sexuality, and yearning.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Holy hell
> 
> 
> *N. Bradham* &#8207;@*tallkcin*  22m22 minutes ago
> @*MissLadySkylar* @*lalaine_so* He smelled like Marlboro Lights, rugged sexuality, and yearning.



hahahahahaha oh Michael...


----------



## Morgane

This morning I've seen a thing on twitter.. and I was speechless,wordless.. I'm very sad for him.  I really hope that someday his publicists or whoever pretends to be responsible for his image will do something..
This person,@_AmyGray_   ,claims to write op-ed for a reputable publication like The Guardian,and this is the most shocking "detail".


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> He's still in NYC.  In TriBeCa.
> 
> @tallkcin: Walked right passed Michael Fassbender in TriBeCa.  I'll take any questions now.
> 
> And Jobs isn't finished until mid to late March I believe.



Someone mentioned that they were filming and that a co-worker saw him.I don't know if it's true.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This morning I've seen a thing on twitter.. and I was speechless,wordless.. I'm very sad for him.  I really hope that someday his publicists or whoever pretends to be responsible for his image will do something..
> This person,@_AmyGray_   ,claims to write op-ed for a reputable publication like The Guardian,and this is the most shocking "detail".



What are you talking about???


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Someone mentioned that they were filming and that a co-worker saw him.I don't if it's true.



Huum interesting and totally possible too. Jobs didn't work only in California, right? I found this tweet:

https://twitter.com/tenacioushope/status/569910355607957504

I wanna see more pics of him as Jobs


----------



## Reborn

Wondering if he went Eastside to also avoid the whole Oscars scene  lol
More likely is that he had other business to take care of though 
I am pretty sure he would have been invited with or without accepting the academy invitation to join. Normally invitees are allowed to slack off for a day or two because of the Oscars.
Am sure he is still be shooting Jobs as well and if Jobs is filming in NYC then that explains it all. The schedule is so tight because of XMen start dates most likely.
Hope he is enjoying NYC regardless


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> What are you talking about???


Penn announced yesterday best picture,making a tasteless joke about Inarritu (they are friends,Inarritu was not offended by it but it was tasteless). This person 
took the opportunity to make the names of all the people that,according to her,are ,wrongly,highly regarded by Hollywood. Aside from the fact that Penn's anthics are well-known (as far as I know there are police reports at the time of his relationship with Madonna)and people don't praise him for that..  aside from it,this person added to her "personal" list Michael..  Didn't you know that there's a Michael's ex who is deaf because he beat her? I don't even have words for this fu*ckery,sorry for the word..
Obviously people were reblogging this crap.."OMG I didn't know this.." because people believe every single thing they read. The worst thing is that this person,I hope it's not true,writes for some publications. The worst thing is that this person acts like she seriously cares about "social justice","women's rights".. The worst thing is that there are  other persons who fabricate these type of stories about him.  Nobody makes an attempt to see what are actually the facts..   It's disgusting.


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> Wondering if he went Eastside to also avoid the whole Oscars scene  lol
> More likely is that he had other business to take care of though
> I am pretty sure he would have been invited with or without accepting the academy invitation to join. Normally invitees are allowed to slack off for a day or two because of the Oscars.
> Am sure he is still be shooting Jobs as well and if Jobs is filming in NYC then that explains it all. The schedule is so tight because of XMen start dates most likely.
> Hope he is enjoying NYC regardless



Oh yeah, he was probably invited but because of Jobs he didn't attend. Or because he had something else to do in NY 

Yeah, his schedule is tight! I don't even know if he'd attend Macbeth's premiere at Cannes if it's selected.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Huum interesting and totally possible too. Jobs didn't work only in California, right? I found this tweet:
> 
> https://twitter.com/tenacioushope/status/569910355607957504
> 
> I wanna see more pics of him as Jobs



Yes,I think it's possible he's filming there.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Penn announced yesterday best picture,making a tasteless joke about Inarritu (they are friends,Inarritu was not offended by it but it was tasteless). This person
> took the opportunity to make the names of all the people that,according to her,are ,wrongly,highly regarded by Hollywood. Aside from the fact that Penn's anthics are well-known (as far as I know there are police reports at the timeof his relationship with Madonna)and people don't praise him for that..  aside from this,this person added to her "personal" list Michael..  Didn't you know that there's a Michael's ex who is deaf because he beat her? I don't even have words for this fu*ckery,sorry for the word..
> Obviously people were reblogging this crap.."OMG I didn't know this.." because people every single thing they read. The worst thing is that this person,I hope it's not true,writes for some publications. The worst thing is that this person acts like she seriously cares about "social justice","women's rights".. The worst thing is that there are  other persons who fabricate these type of stories about him.  Nobody makes an attempt to see what are actually the facts..   I'm disgusted.



I read this story before but I thought it was just an invention to sell. I hope this woman checks these facts before saying more stupid things about him in the future. Let's not give it attention, Michael is a good and caring person, he would never do that.


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> Someone mentioned that they were filming and that a co-worker saw him.I don't know if it's true.



The NYC tweets were from the weekend.  Not today.  So I'm pretty sure they are still filming in California.


----------



## ap1207

He's back on the West Coast. That was a super quick trip then! Maybe he was escaping all the Oscar craziness or had something to do for work. Maybe visiting friends? Who knows.  

K. C. @tenacioushope  ·  43m 43 minutes ago
@MaryBeatlesfan No, not in NY. Other coast. Hot is closer than cute, but I still think it's too simple for him!

https://twitter.com/tenacioushope/status/569964749837848576


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> This morning I've seen a thing on twitter.. and I was speechless,wordless.. I'm very sad for him.  I really hope that someday his publicists or whoever pretends to be responsible for his image will do something..
> This person,@_AmyGray_   ,claims to write op-ed for a reputable publication like The Guardian,and this is the most shocking "detail".



Delete.


----------



## bhb2014

ap1207 said:


> He's back on the West Coast. That was a super quick trip then! Maybe he was escaping all the Oscar craziness or had something to do for work. Maybe visiting friends? Who knows.
> 
> K. C. @tenacioushope  ·  43m 43 minutes ago
> @MaryBeatlesfan No, not in NY. Other coast. Hot is closer than cute, but I still think it's too simple for him!
> 
> https://twitter.com/tenacioushope/status/569964749837848576



Very quick! I think he was running away from the Oscar attention LoL

Loved the "Hot and tall", it reminded me of Julianne Moore praising him on thay W Magazine video


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> Penn announced yesterday best picture,making a tasteless joke about Inarritu (they are friends,Inarritu was not offended by it but it was tasteless). This person
> took the opportunity to make the names of all the people that,according to her,are ,wrongly,highly regarded by Hollywood. Aside from the fact that Penn's anthics are well-known (as far as I know there are police reports at the time of his relationship with Madonna)and people don't praise him for that..  aside from it,this person added to her "personal" list Michael..  Didn't you know that there's a Michael's ex who is deaf because he beat her? I don't even have words for this fu*ckery,sorry for the word..
> Obviously people were reblogging this crap.."OMG I didn't know this.." because people believe every single thing they read. The worst thing is that this person,I hope it's not true,writes for some publications. The worst thing is that this person acts like she seriously cares about "social justice","women's rights".. The worst thing is that there are  other persons who fabricate these type of stories about him.  Nobody makes an attempt to see what are actually the facts..   It's disgusting.


 Unfortunately this thing is still being tweeted, not this particular person but rather tweets about how they dislike him and such like that. I was on twitter over the weekend and this person, I assume was a female, was saying something about drinking and the fact that hes abusive yet fans still love him (paraphrasing here, sorry). Someone retweeted and there was another tweet. I blocked the person. It seems as tho whenever hes doing something you see these tweets. I remember when DoFP came out, I was away that weekend and when I got back that Monday and went on twitter, I kid you not every other tweet was about him. I checked and it was coming from tumblr. Now I don't know if these people are being paid to do this or what but it really upset me. And whosoever his pr/publicist is they need to do something about it. This is his reputation and its being tarnished. I cant imagine how this must be affecting him and/or his family and those close to him. It sucks when he's being put in the same category as Penn and Brown. I don't know if this will ever go away. And the more he gets famous the more its gonna be out there. But something needs to be done


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I read this story before but I thought it was just an invention to sell. I hope this woman checks these facts before saying more stupid things about him in the future. Let's not give it attention, Michael is a good and caring person, he would never do that.


Of course it's not true,his ex  is perfectly well, enjoying her life in her Bel Air home.. and I don't want to add anything more. Nobody has never even implied a similar thing,that's the point. The horrible thing is how adult persons can write ,publicly,totally absurd and made up stuff that other people keep reblogging and repeating in other places.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> The NYC tweets were from the weekend.  Not today.  So I'm pretty sure they are still filming in California.



Yes,you are right. I've seen now the other tweet.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Of course it's not true,his ex  is perfectly well, enjoying her life in her Bel Air home.. and I don't want to add anything more. Nobody has never even implied a similar thing,that's the point. The horrible thing is how adult persons can write ,publicly,totally absurd and made up stuff that other people keep reblogging and repeating in other places.



Some people like to invent things like that, go figure why. They like to see the world burn, it's ridiculous. Fortunately, since this is a big lie, nobody listens to these people  Michael is loved by everyone.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Unfortunately this thing is still being tweeted, not this particular person but rather tweets about how they dislike him and such like that. I was on twitter over the weekend and this person, I assume was a female, was saying something about drinking and the fact that hes abusive yet fans still love him (paraphrasing here, sorry). Someone retweeted and there was another tweet. I blocked the person. It seems as tho whenever hes doing something you see these tweets. I remember when DoFP came out, I was away that weekend and when I got back that Monday and went on twitter, I kid you not every other tweet was about him. I checked and it was coming from tumblr. Now I don't know if these people are being paid to do this or what but it really upset me. And whosoever his pr/publicist is they need to do something about it. This is his reputation and its being tarnished. I cant imagine how this must be affecting him and/or his family and those close to him. It sucks when he's being put in the same category as Penn and Brown. I don't know if this will ever go away. And the more he gets famous the more its gonna be out there. But something needs to be done


That particular person came out of nowhere with  absolutely fabricated stuff. The worrisome and really  disturbing thing is that she's an adult woman,who claims to write in some publications and has several followers. She's not a  teen. 
Some months ago someone used a dumb,embarassing post written years ago by a teenager, (when his name was announced for AC )to write another dumb,misinformed post on her tumblr. Among the dumb,misinformed things she wrote,there was a totally fabricated story about Michael and Keira when they were filming ADM. When they were promoting the film,Keira made some jokes about the famous spanking scene. The context was absolutely jovial,playful. They are good friends and Keira has always praised him,everywhere. Michael is among the few actors about whom you can find just genuine praisefrom his peers. He's loved by everyone. And the fact that he has filmed some very uncomfortable scenes,it's telling..
This teen obviously took all out of context and started to rant about Michael's " abusive"attitude towards Keira.. Now,I don't know why,someone found that article,wrote something on tumblr and  that post was reblogged thousands of times there...  So when DoFP came out,you could find that dumb sh*it everywhere on tumblr and twitter. The teen who wrote the original "article" added a disclaimer ,excusing herself  because she was "an inexeperienced journalist" .. As far as I know her embarassing stuff is still there and people keep using it as a "refefence" for this nonsense. Places like Tumblr have a very youngish target,it's full of these teen girls who act like strong "feminists",thinking to fight some right battle..  But the problem is that these persons are very active on the other social networks too,so they find this crap and obviously keep repeating and reblogging it . NOBODY makes an effort to verify what they read. Typical exchange: "I love Michael so much!" "Do you know he's an abuser?He was abusive with Keira too!!!!" " Is it true?I'm devastated.. now he's blacklisted!!" #feminism #rapeculture #DV .  It makes me laugh,but yes,the damage for him is great and the person I was talking about (adult person) is just one among the many other cases of people who fabricate stuff and keep reporting totally unsubstanciated facts.
You are absolutely right,he's becoming  more and more famous and people easily end up loving him because he's an incredible actor  and a very likeable person. It's true,something needs to be done,but I can assure you that none of his publicists,agents will allow him to speak about it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> That particular person came out of nowhere with  absolutely fabricated stuff. The worrisome and really  disturbing thing is that she's an adult woman,who claims to write in some publications and has several followers. She's not a  teen.
> Some months ago someone used a dumb,embarassing post written years ago by a teenager, (when his name was announced for AC )to write another dumb,misinformed post on her tumblr. Among the dumb,misinformed things she wrote,there was a totally fabricated story about Michael and Keira when they were filming ADM. When they were promoting the film,Keira made some jokes about the famous spanking scene. The context was absolutely jovial,playful. They are good friends and Keira has always praised him,everywhere. Michael is among the few actors about whom you can find just genuine praisefrom his peers. He's loved by everyone. And the fact that he has filmed some very uncomfortable scenes,it's telling..
> This teen obviously took all out of context and started to rant about Michael's " abusive"attitude towards Keira.. Now,I don't know why,someone found that article,wrote something on tumblr and  that post was reblogged thousands of times there...  So when DoFP came out,you could find that dumb sh*it everywhere on tumblr and twitter. The teen who wrote the original "article" added a disclaimer ,excusing herself  because she was "an inexeperienced journalist" .. As far as I know her embarassing stuff is still there and people keep using it as a "refefence" for this nonsense. Places like Tumblr have a very youngish target,it's full of these teen girls who act like strong "feminists",thinking to fight some right battle..  But the problem is that these persons are very active on the other social networks too,so they find this crap and obviously keep repeating and reblogging it . NOBODY makes an effort to verify what they read. Typical exchange: "I love Michael so much!" "Do you know he's an abuser?He was abusive with Keira too!!!!" " Is it true?I'm devastated.. now he's blacklisted!!" #feminism #rapeculture #DV .  It makes me laugh,but yes,the damage for him is great and the person I was talking about (adult person) is just one among the many other cases of people who fabricate stuff and keep reporting totally unsubstanciated facts.
> You are absolutely right,he's becoming  more and more famous and people easily end up loving him because he's an incredible actor  and a very likeable person. It's true,something needs to be done,but I can assure you that none of his publicists,agents will allow him to speak about it.


Why wont they allow him to speak on it, this ish is getting worse and outta hand and in the meanwhile Michael's rep is suffering cuz of it. Or don't his people give a damn about him. Why cant his people shut down the posters on tumblr? Or do they rather know that this thing is out there and thing its publicity for him, regardless of whether its good or bad. I'm sure his dad is seeing it and is not pleased.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Why speak out and bring more attention to it? As of right now, it's a little pocket of the internet that keeps repeating the story. 

Fassy's not that famous. If he addressed it then it allows every legit media source to publish a story about it. People who want to believe it are going to believe it regardless of what he says.


----------



## Underoos!

Until it hits the mainstream gossip pages (like the Daily Mail), I doubt it will be addressed.  If his PR people address it now, they probably feel it will only bring more attention to it, which is not what they want.  Otherwise, major publications aren't paying attention to it.  There is so much crap on Twitter, Facebook, Tumblr etc., about all celebrities, Michael's PR probably feels it not worth it.

Edited:  Ms Kiah, we posted at the same time and I totally agree!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Some people like to invent things like that, go figure why. They like to see the world burn, it's ridiculous. Fortunately, since this is a big lie, nobody listens to these people  Michael is loved by everyone.


Yes,the  "sad" thing is that he's  loved by every single person who meets him,knows him and works with him. It's very rare. There are other actors ,whose work I like,that are known to be problematic,not very easy persons.. Michael has truly a likeable attitude,he's discreet,not pretentious,he doesn't say dumb sh*it all the time like other people.  

This interview has been already posted here,but in the prevoius thread. Thomas Turgoose is one of the boys of Eden Lake:
"Working with Finn was great. She was really cool and I still speak to her regularly now. Michael Fassbender was amazing - he wasnt quite as massive then, but still hed done 300 and a lot of other good work. Hes such a genuinely nice bloke and hed do anything for anyone. He had his own car on the set, which I dont think he asked for. If there was anyone waiting around after shooting hed say, dont wait around, jump in this car.
 
http://www.leftlion.co.uk/articles.cfm/title/thomas-turgoose/id/5651#.USbCYL-ceSo


----------



## Morgane

Underoos! and Ms Kiah have made some good points. Cumberbatch's recent controversy about the use of "colored people" is a perfect example. His excuses (he did the right thing IMO)ended up to be everywhere. But things go viral on the web and Michael was not famous five years ago,now he can be considered famous,and above all he's very popular in places like tumblr thanks to X-men and his charming attitude. The problem is not only tumblr,because even if these places ( fb,tw )are full of crap and nonsense  for every  celebrity,this is actually a serious and damaging  issue. He's going to have a big exposure in the next months,and it's true that this thing is out of control now,because not only people don't verify anything,but fabricate  stories too.. There's also a "racial subtext" in some (many) comments. When you see people mentioning Brown,as a proof that there's a double standard for white and black men ,you can see that they are not even able to see the difference..  This is scaring and sad. Of course his pr people don't want to bring attention to it,and the fact that the worst mainstream gossip pages have not jumped on it is very telling.. Much more famous and powerful people have every kind of dirtiness there,every day.BUT I can positively say that even the major publications use TMZ as their reference.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,the  "sad" thing is that he's  loved by every single person who meets him,knows him and works with him. It's very rare. There are other actors ,whose work I like,that are known to be problematic,not very easy persons.. Michael has truly a likeable attitude,he's discreet,not pretentious,he doesn't say dumb sh*it all the time like other people.
> 
> This interview has been already posted here,but in the prevoius thread. Thomas Turgoose is one of the boys of Eden Lake:
> "Working with Finn was great. She was really cool and I still speak to her regularly now. Michael Fassbender was amazing - he wasnt quite as massive then, but still hed done 300 and a lot of other good work. Hes such a genuinely nice bloke and hed do anything for anyone. He had his own car on the set, which I dont think he asked for. If there was anyone waiting around after shooting hed say, dont wait around, jump in this car.
> 
> http://www.leftlion.co.uk/articles.cfm/title/thomas-turgoose/id/5651#.USbCYL-ceSo



hahhahaha this thing about the car is totally Michael! I hadn't read it before, thanks!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahhahaha this thing about the car is totally Michael! I hadn't read it before, thanks!




I've only read, randomly,the synopsis of some scenes and IMO the material is very good. According to this person who has  the Jobs' script,it's really great :

"The only other thread I could find was the one with Fincher listed as the director in the headline (which ultimately ended up falling through), so I wanted to start a new thread because A) filming recently kicked off, and B) I finally got my hands on the script yesterday. I read the first 56 pages - which covers the behind-the-scenes in the half hour or so just before the Mac launch announcement in '84 - and man, it's so, so good. The first 56 pages are literally just one, long, continuous sequence of the chaos Jobs has to deal with leading up to the announcement (the demo not working properly, his ex-girlfriend showing up with their daughter who Jobs won't claim as his, pressure from Woz to acknowledge certain people in the presentation, etc.) and it's just stunningly good. Imagine the opening scene of The Social Network extended to half an hour, moving between the stage, hallway, and Jobs' dressing room, with way more at stake. It's that kind of back of forth, with that kind of biting Sorkin wit, and I loved every minute of it. 
That said, I'm still debating whether or not I want to read the rest of the script and spoil the move, or wait. The next sequence is the launch of the NeXT computer four years later, and the final sequence is the launch of the iMac in 1998. In the first sequence with the Mac, there's a quick section of rapid flashbacks to "THE garage" with Jobs and Woz, but other than that, it's in 100% real time, and I imagine the next two sequences are much the same. It's hard to describe how well the nontraditional narrative works, but it absolutely does so far. Jobs is kind of a monster, with some hilarious exchanges, and Sorkin has found a way to inject so much history and personality into the dialogue. It really is amazing, at least from a screenwriting perspective, and couldn't be further from the Kutcher version. "

Also,he/she has interesting opinion about Bale which "confirms" the reason why Bale dropped out.
" I will say, having now read it, it's even harder picturing Christian Bale saying some of this stuff / in the role. I can see why he ultimately dropped out. Fassbender can at least a be little more cunning in the same way Jobs was."


----------



## italian style

Michael will make the difference and make it special as he does with every movie he acts in...


----------



## bhb2014

Wow, awesome to read this! I can't wait to see what Sorking and Boyle are doing and I'm sure Michael will rock on it. 

About Bale, I can't say anything until I actually watch the movie, but if he dropped it there was a reason. I find him an amazing actor and I do think he could impress as Jobs but Michael has a long experience in playing "mean" people and he will definitely give an interesting performance while approaching this and the genius side of Jobs.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Underoos! and Ms Kiah have made some good points. Cumberbatch's recent controversy about the use of "colored people" is a perfect example. His excuses (he did the right thing IMO)ended up to be everywhere. But things go viral on the web and Michael was not famous five years ago,now he can be considered famous,and above all he's very popular in places like tumblr thanks to X-men and his charming attitude. The problem is not only tumblr,because even if these places ( fb,tw )are full of crap and nonsense  for every  celebrity,this is actually a serious and damaging  issue. He's going to have a big exposure in the next months,and it's true that this thing is out of control now,because not only people don't verify anything,but fabricate  stories too.. There's also a "racial subtext" in some (many) comments. When you see people mentioning Brown,as a proof that there's a double standard for white and black men ,you can see that they are not even able to see the difference..  This is scaring and sad. Of course his pr people don't want to bring attention to it,and the fact that the worst mainstream gossip pages have not jumped on it is very telling.. Much more famous and powerful people have every kind of dirtiness there,every day.BUT I can positively say that even the major publications use TMZ as their reference.


 
Wow, great find. Thanks for the info. It does sound very interesting, maybe that's why Sorkin was such an a** about it. He may think it's another chance for him to get another gold man.


----------



## ap1207

Another great, quality article  

http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...ikander-assassin-s-creed-marion-cotillard.htm

Geez, people have a lot of time on their hands. I mean, how do they come up with this stuff?


----------



## italian style

Ahahah!who knows?it is ridiculos...anyway to answer them i hope they will celebrate michael's birthday togheter and i really think he was in new york to meet her...


----------



## ap1207

italian style said:


> Ahahah!who knows?it is ridiculos...anyway to answer them i hope they will celebrate michael's birthday togheter and i really think he was in new york to meet her...



Why do you think they met up in New York? I'm mean, it's possible, but the last time anyone has seen or heard of them together was when they were in Austraila. I also find it hard to digest that they saw each other, especially after he was spotted in London with a woman who looked like Nicole.

He's going to be filming X-men in April, so it would be cool if the cast has a big party for him there.


----------



## bhb2014

For me Michael never had anything serious with Alicia and they aren't together anymore. We'll never know but both are extremely busy with their projects so the chances of seeing them having something real are low. 

About that article...LoL This website is terrible, I laugh a lot everytime I read it!


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Wow, great find. Thanks for the info. It does sound very interesting, maybe that's why Sorkin was such an a** about it. He may think it's another chance for him to get another gold man.


Are you referring to the Jobs' script?  Yes,in my opinion he's sure to win another Oscar..  Maybe I'm wrong,but Sorkin seems a person who aknowledges when his work is not so good. I think that he's very proud of this script. Actually,reading the many emails from the Sony hack ,it was evident that people liked it. Amy Pascal, after Rudin made a deal with Universal,regretted her choices.
"She confesses to longtime friend and current Sony colleague Tom Rothman, I feel like I just gave away a seminal movie like Citizen Kane for our time. CAA chief Bryan Lourd tells her to try to patch things up with Rudin. She replies, He crossed a line. It can't be uncrossed.

She then reassures her top production executives that all will be OK, running through some comparable cases.

"Even if this movie becomes the greatest movie ever made and wins the Academy Award, we will be fine. Warners was fine with 'Slumdog' [curiously, another Boyle movie that was passed on by a conglomerate]. Uni survived not making 'Gravity.' Paramount survived putting '12 years' [in turnaround]. Fox survived not making 'Ted.' "
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...cal-rudin-dicaprio-20141216-story.html#page=2
  I love how these people are dramatic!!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> For me Michael never had anything serious with Alicia and they aren't together anymore. We'll never know but both are extremely busy with their projects so the chances of seeing them having something real are low.
> 
> About that article...LoL This website is terrible, I laugh a lot everytime I read it!



Redmayne said on the red carpet that they have just started filming The Danish Girl  in LA. I agree,whether they are still together or not,they are extremely busy.

Other interesting comments from another person who has read the whole script:
"Just finished reading the script and damn, I'd sign a deal with the devil to write like Sorkin. 
I didn't watch the Kutcher movie about Jobs and didn't hear a tremendous amount of buzz about it when it was in theaters, but EVERYONE will be buzzing about this movie. There are so many fascinating little moments, so many great slams, and the character arch of Jobs and his daughter is so much more compelling than what we saw in Social Network that folks are going to love this. 
Fassbender's intensity will be great, but I'm curious how he'll veil in accent and how he'll handle some of the more vulnerable moments. Rogen should be perfect as Woz.
I can't wait to see this flick. Y'all should be looking forward to it, too."

 "From the first two thirds I've read of the script, without giving anything away, there's definitely conflict between them, but it's a really cool relationship in that Jobs also voices a ton of respect for him. Woz is like his little brother who's kind of done a couple things to annoy him, but ultimately, Jobs is beyond loyal to him, and sticks up for him against other parties. I really, really like how it's handled."

" Just know that Woz doesn't have a huge role. I'd say next to Jobs, Kate Winslet as Joanna Hoffman has the most dialogue/screentime, then maybe his ex girlfriend and daughter, and then just below them, Rogen as Woz and Jeff Daniels as John Scully are kind third or fourth tier. But not really. It's hard to explain. At least in each of the two sequences I've read, every character kind of gets their moment with Jobs, and so maybe it's all equal in that regard. Though, Winslet is definitely more prominent than the others, as she's almost always right by Jobs' side, always ushering him around (and combating him like no one else can - she's really a great character)."

"Sculley-Jobs is definitely the second-most interesting relationship behind Jobs-his daughter. Woz is a neat presence that shines some insight on Jobs from a different angle, but he's not the biggest player in this script, so you might find yourself wishing you'd seen more of him."


----------



## Underoos!

The Danish Girl is filming in LA, as in Los Angeles?  I thought it was filming in Copenhagen and a couple other euro cities, can't remember where.

Anyhoo, Morgane, thanks for the Jobs' script info.  Very interesting!


----------



## ap1207

I'm pretty sure they're filming in London. There are a lot of tweets that on the carpet Eddie said that he flew in from filming in London. I also remember seeing a tweet from the crew about filming and they were at the George Lucas studio which is in London. Also Eddie flew back to London, so if they were filming in California, I'm sure he would have stayed.


----------



## Artica

ap1207 said:


> I'm pretty sure they're filming in London. There are a lot of tweets that on the carpet Eddie said that he flew in from filming in London. I also remember seeing a tweet from the crew about filming and they were at the George Lucas studio which is in London. Also Eddie flew back to London, so if they were filming in California, I'm sure he would have stayed.



They were definitely filming the Danish Girl in London last week. Not sure about the other locations.


----------



## Morgane

I remember that Redmayne said that he was  filming the day before the Oscars in some studios there,but yes,I found it strange too,because the locations should  be all European(Berlin,London and Copenhagen). I've just seen that he's already filming in London.I suppose  I didn't understand very well or he was so excited that he didn't express himself very well..


----------



## Morgane

Underoos! said:


> Anyhoo, Morgane, thanks for the Jobs' script info.  Very interesting!


 Now let's hope the film is good!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I remember that Redmayne said that he was  filming the day before the Oscars in some studios there,but yes,I found it strange too,because the locations should  be all European(Berlin,London and Copenhagen). I've just seen that he's already filming in London.I suppose  I didn't understand very well or he was so excited that he didn't express himself very well..



I love this pic! hahahahahaha


----------



## bhb2014

Guardian already predicting Oscar in 2016 LoL Michael appears for Jobs, Macbeth and The Light Between Oceans.

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/feb/24/oscars-2016-and-next-years-awards-will-go-to-


----------



## bhb2014

Beautiful still of Macbeth.


----------



## italian style

ap1207 said:


> Why do you think they met up in New York? I'm mean, it's possible, but the last time anyone has seen or heard of them together was when they were in Austraila. I also find it hard to digest that they saw each other, especially after he was spotted in London with a woman who looked like Nicole.
> 
> He's going to be filming X-men in April, so it would be cool if the cast has a big party for him there.



Dear ap1207 i think he was with her because they looked perfect together and i believe it is something serious. I think he wentbto ny for someone or something he cares about and probably she was free because of the oscar week end .ny is right in the middle between los angeles and london...please forgive my romantic way to look at things....


----------



## Ms Kiah

All that from some staged pap photos 2 months ago?


I'm actually getting excited about MacBeth.


----------



## italian style

Me too actually.i think it will be a masterpiece and also tau i am not so curious about slow west...and as far as x men is concerned i loved them all


----------



## bhb2014

I can't wait to see all of his films that are coming out this year and next year but the one I'm most excited about is Macbeth. I've got the feeling it's a masterpiece, with memorable performances by its cast.


----------



## Reborn

Thanks Morgane for the info on the Job's script.

I have been very skeptical about it since the get go but I will admit your posts have got me interested 
Still concerns on the accent issue but I gather we will only know the outcome when trailers are released.


----------



## mchris55

delete


----------



## mchris55

I'm actually getting excited about MacBeth.[/QUOTE]

Yes!!! Something wicked this way comes!!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love his look in Slow West. Sexy cowboy with the beard stubble. Yum.


----------



## Reborn

italian style said:


> Dear ap1207 i think he was with her because they looked perfect together and i believe it is something serious. I think he wentbto ny for someone or something he cares about and probably she was free because of the oscar week end .ny is right in the middle between los angeles and london...please forgive my romantic way to look at things....


Romance is not dead...
However from being a fan of this guy for a couple of years I would say don't get too invested in romanticizing his love life. It is so choppy.
I have observed a few others who have been fans for a while (when I joined), and see that eventually you get to that place, I laugh now at how right they were. 
I would say to you, stay on the side of caution and not give into the outward notions of who he looks good with etc, (even though I agree they are both very good looking people). There are too many varying opinions on that one and when people think they have him nailed he goes and does something (or someone) which sends ripples in the fanbase again.
I am sure when and if he is serious we will all know eventually without any doubt.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> Thanks Morgane for the info on the Job's script.
> 
> I have been very skeptical about it since the get go but I will admit your posts have got me interested
> Still concerns on the accent issue but I gather we will only know the outcome when trailers are released.


  I didn't post the link because that person posted  his email address,so I was a bit uncomfortable. However those were the most interesting comments.
 I agree with you about the accent,it's my only concern because the physical resemblance will not be a problem,IMO. We'll see when trailers are released.




bhb2014 said:


> Guardian already predicting Oscar in 2016 LoL Michael appears for Jobs, Macbeth and The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/feb/24/oscars-2016-and-next-years-awards-will-go-to-


 That still is beautiful,my favourite one is that where he's with Marion.
Slow West will come out in theaters on May 15th.
https://mobile.twitter.com/TheFilmStage/status/570262938449268737


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I agree with you about the accent,it's my only concern because the physical resemblance will not be a problem,IMO. We'll see when trailers are released.
> 
> 
> That still is beautiful,my favourite one is that where he's with Marion.
> Slow West will come out in theaters on May 15th.
> https://mobile.twitter.com/TheFilmStage/status/570262938449268737



May 15th? It's a limited release but on the same day Mad Max and Pitch Perfect 2 are being relased too. I hope these movies don't steal attention from it  I also hope that Michael manages to promote it since he couldn't do it at Sundance because of Jobs. 

I was thinking here: he starts X-Men in April, probably for a few months, and he'll have Slow West to promote in May and many websites have published that Macbeth and TAU might be on Cannes selection. I mean...WTF??? He must be the most busy man in the world LoL


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> Romance is not dead...
> However from being a fan of this guy for a couple of years I would say don't get too invested in romanticizing his love life.* It is so choppy.o
> *I have observed a few others who have been fans for a while (when I joined), and see that eventually you get to that place, I laugh now at how right they were.
> I would say to you, stay on the side of caution and not give into the outward notions of who he looks good with etc, (even though I agree they are both very good looking people). There are too many varying opinions on that one and when people think they have him nailed he goes and does something (or someone) which sends ripples in the fanbase again.
> I am sure when and if he is serious we will all know eventually without any doubt.


It's true!  And yes,it's better not to  romanticize his love life.. Above all when the persons allegedly involved seem to have other priorities..  

I must post these gifs:


----------



## Morgane

I don't know if we'll see this mess in the Malick film


----------



## bhb2014

hahahahaha I hope we do! Kidding, I think Rooney Mara is the one who sings in this film 

Michael surprised me in Frank, I loved to hear him singing. If that musical of Steve McQueen really happens, it would be awesome if he let him take the stage again!


----------



## Underoos!

bhb2014 said:


> Guardian already predicting Oscar in 2016 LoL Michael appears for Jobs, Macbeth and The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/feb/24/oscars-2016-and-next-years-awards-will-go-to-




Dear god, lol!  Oscar predictions are always so funny.  Most of the time a lot of the Oscar buzz for movies never leads to nominations.


----------



## Underoos!

Ms Kiah said:


> I love his look in Slow West. Sexy cowboy with the beard stubble. Yum.




Yep!  My favorite look by far!  I'm always about that stubble.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ms Kiah said:


> All that from some staged pap photos 2 months ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the photos with Nicole and Madalina were staged pap ones too? You're kidding yoursef to think they weren't in some kind of romantic relationship. Is it still going on? He's away working in SF and she's working in London, so who knows. But hey like all his relationships over the last few years it's not likely serious, he only has room for one love in his life - his work, lol


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yeah I think the Romanian chick called the paps and wanted attention on her social media using her connection to him. 

My post was referencing this specific comment.



> i think he was with her because they looked perfect together and i believe it is something serious


 
I didn't understand how that conclusion was being reached based on those pap pics. Or that those pics meant that they met up in NY because they're in love and the greatest romance of all time. It didn't make sense to me. If you believe that, cool for you.


----------



## italian style

I just thought that they looked happy in those pics in Australia, and I do not understand why their story should be over...many people work facing distance and they keep on loving each other...so I guess they meet when They can . Michael in the past showed that he can escape paps if he wants...so no surprise there are no more pics after January...but they clearly wanted their fans to know about their relation :  I am a romantic with no hope!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ms Kiah said:


> Yeah I think the Romanian chick called the paps and wanted attention on her social media using her connection to him.
> 
> My post was referencing this specific comment.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't understand how that conclusion was being reached based on those pap pics. Or that those pics meant that they met up in NY because they're in love and the greatest romance of all time. It didn't make sense to me. If you believe that, cool for you.


I agree the Romanian likely had a hand in those pap pics but regardless it's clear he was seeing her for several months. And I don't think the pics of him in Australia were staged at all, there were 3 separate batches and the last ones they had no idea they were being papped. I don't think he went to NY to see Alicia and there is no evidence she was there anyway. Nor do I necessarily think there is anything to suggest they are in love or it's a great romance. But there is enough to go on support them being in a romantic relationship, casual dating whatever.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> May 15th? It's a limited release but on the same day Mad Max and Pitch Perfect 2 are being relased too. I hope these movies don't steal attention from it  I also hope that Michael manages to promote it since he couldn't do it at Sundance because of Jobs.
> 
> I was thinking here: he starts X-Men in April, probably for a few months, and he'll have Slow West to promote in May and many websites have published that Macbeth and TAU might be on Cannes selection. I mean...WTF??? He must be the most busy man in the world LoL


I hope he promotes it. It's a small indie film which needs a bit of promotion.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> I agree the Romanian likely had a hand in those pap pics but regardless it's clear he was seeing her for several months. And I don't think the pics of him in Australia were staged at all, there were 3 separate batches and the last ones they had no idea they were being papped.I don't think he went to NY to see Alicia and there is no evidence she was there anyway. Nor do I necessarily think there is anything to suggest they are in love or it's a great romance. But there is enough to go on support them being in a romantic relationship, casual dating whatever.


They have been together at least for five months.
Regarding the pics in Australia,he was evidently aware of the paps when he was surfing and when they were having lunch,but the others pics were spontaneous (the liquor store. ..) .It's pretty sure that they were hooking up while and after filming. I beilieve also that she was with him in Australia during the Christmas holidays,but let 's not start with this argument again!  I  was reading some articles about Ex-Machina and I found an interview with her where she was asked about Michael (before her publicist stepped in),the only interview I've read where someone has mentioned his name.. Her non-answer seemed quite enigmatic and embrassed..


----------



## ap1207

Morgane said:


> They have been together at least for five months.
> Regarding the pics in Australia,he was evidently aware of the paps when he was surfing and when they were having lunch,but the others pics were spontaneous (the liquor store. ..) .It's pretty sure that they were hooking up while and after filming. I beilieve also that she was with him in Australia during the Christmas holidays,but let 's not start with this argument again!  I  was reading some articles about Ex-Machina and I found an interview with her where she was asked about Michael (before her publicist stepped in),the only interview I've read where someone has mentioned his name.. Her non-answer seemed quite enigmatic and embrassed..



Wait, who has been together for five months? Sorry I'm confused 

Also, would you have the link to that article? I love reading that kind of stuff. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Morgane

ap1207 said:


> Wait, who has been together for five months? Sorry I'm confused
> 
> Also, would you have the link to that article? I love reading that kind of stuff.
> 
> Thanks!!


I was referring to Madalina Ghenea.
I've found that interview again! This is the link:  https://sg.news.yahoo.com/alicia-vikander-fame-overwhelming-003000491.html


----------



## ap1207

Morgane said:


> I was referring to Madalina Ghenea.
> I've found that interview again! This is the link:  https://sg.news.yahoo.com/alicia-vikander-fame-overwhelming-003000491.html



Ha! Never read that one before. Honestly, I feel bad for anyone who is put in that position where they get asked about their personal life.
But then again, it comes with the territory.


----------



## Morgane

ap1207 said:


> Ha! Never read that one before. Honestly, I feel bad for anyone who is put in that position where they get asked about their personal life.
> But then again, it comes with the territory.


It can be embarrassing,but yes, it comes with the territory.


----------



## Oldsoul

My gut says they are still together or as together as you can be with him. I also think that it is not beyond the realm of possibility that they may have met up in NY, if there was a long weekend break due to Eddie's Oscar commitments. Unlike Italian style I do not subscribe to romantic notions about this. They connect.
I do not underestimate AV or overestimate him. She may be lovely, with an innocent and  bland look, but I believe she is tenacious, smart and probably open minded (for now).  I suggest she knew what she was getting into with him. Once they decided to go there, she either already knew about him or would have researched him just like any character she plays. including reading this forum and  he or his people would have researched her ( especially after his MG experience).
This is a big year for both, the support system is there but his  perennial restlessness and dislike for being boxed in will be interesting to watch.  I wait to see what he wants more. If I am off base, time will tell, but I do not think it is over yet.


----------



## ap1207

Oldsoul said:


> My gut says they are still together or as together as you can be with him. I also think that it is not beyond the realm of possibility that they may have met up in NY, if there was a long weekend break due to Eddie's Oscar commitments. Unlike Italian style I do not subscribe to romantic notions about this. They connect.
> I do not underestimate AV or overestimate him. She may be lovely, with an innocent and  bland look, but I believe she is tenacious, smart and probably open minded (for now).  I suggest she knew what she was getting into with him. Once they decided to go there, she either already knew about him or would have researched him just like any character she plays. including reading this forum and  he or his people would have researched her ( especially after his MG experience).
> This is a big year for both, the support system is there but his  perennial restlessness and dislike for being boxed in will be interesting to watch.  I wait to see what he wants more. If I am off base, time will tell, but I do not think it is over yet.



Yeah, this seems more likely. I guess what I'm hung up on, (and my apologies that I keep talking about it) is that he was spotted with his arm draped around a woman who was not described as AV. Unless the person reporting it was mistaken, it's hard for me to believe that he and AV are serious. Again, apologies if it seems like I'm rehashing old news, I'm just getting use to his personal antics so to speak.


----------



## Reborn

There is always the possibility that the "sighting" in New York was a mistake. 
After all there were tweets the next day of him being on set for Jobs (please correct me if I am wrong ) It just seems plausible that he was not in NYC for a few hours and that it was a case of mistaken identity (this has happened to him before on a few occasions).
I know he could have been there it is not impossible and although it is a juicy puzzle as to the possible reason (if it happened) it makes no sense to add stuff to it that is not evident in any way.

I find it really funny that without a tweet or picture sighting of them together or any indication that AV was in New York at all, its being considered that they were there together? Why? it makes no difference to whether they are an item or not. Only they know the truth and the people they trust with this information.

Its one thing to piece together things from any tenable thread (however small) but to decide something happened with nothing to base it on at all is getting far fetched.

Also I have seen here on so may occasions tweets, news reports and other social media postings dismissed as not being either a relevant or good enough source of information. 
Including the tweet which had the mystery lady whom Fassbender supposedly draped his arm around in London when he briefly returned there. It was tweeted and there was evidence from two other tweets to support he was in that location on that day, yet it was hotly contested as being neither real or true.

While on the other hand there is no tweet, pics or other messages to indicate he was in NYC with anyone ( it was a lone sighting) and yet somehow he is with his rumoured girlfriend??

If he was with her I personally think its is wonderful. 
However what is not good is the total bias of viewpoint to the point of fabrication and the dismissal of anything that does not fit into a similar viewpoint. 

IMO, if someone is willing to believe in the notion that MF and AV were in NYC together without any possible evidence then they should also believe every tweet, story etc and not dismiss things because it does not fall into what they would like to see and/ or what they want to be true for what ever reason.

But be warned this is dangerous territory.......


----------



## gemini582

Reborn said:


> There is always the possibility that the "sighting" in New York was a mistake.
> After all there were tweets the next day of him being on set for Jobs (please correct me if I am wrong ) It just seems plausible that he was not in NYC for a few hours and that it was a case of mistaken identity (this has happened to him before on a few occasions).
> I know he could have been there it is not impossible and although it is a juicy puzzle as to the possible reason (if it happened) it makes no sense to add stuff to it that is not evident in any way.
> 
> I find it really funny that without a tweet or picture sighting of them together or any indication that AV was in New York at all, its being considered that they were there together? Why? it makes no difference to whether they are an item or not. Only they know the truth and the people they trust with this information.
> 
> Its one thing to piece together things from any tenable thread (however small) but to decide something happened with nothing to base it on at all is getting far fetched.
> 
> Also I have seen here on so may occasions tweets, news reports and other social media postings dismissed as not being either a relevant or good enough source of information.
> Including the tweet which had the mystery lady whom Fassbender supposedly draped his arm around in London when he briefly returned there. It was tweeted and there was evidence from two other tweets to support he was in that location on that day, yet it was hotly contested as being neither real or true.
> 
> While on the other hand there is no tweet, pics or other messages to indicate he was in NYC with anyone ( it was a lone sighting) and yet somehow he is with his rumoured girlfriend??
> 
> If he was with her I personally think its is wonderful.
> However what is not good is the total bias of viewpoint to the point of fabrication and the dismissal of anything that does not fit into a similar viewpoint.
> 
> IMO, if someone is willing to believe in the notion that MF and AV were in NYC together without any possible evidence then they should also believe every tweet, story etc and not dismiss things because it does not fall into what they would like to see and/ or what they want to be true for what ever reason.
> 
> But be warned this is dangerous territory.......



Pretty much all this.


----------



## Oldsoul

Reborn said:


> There is always the possibility that the "sighting" in New York was a mistake.
> After all there were tweets the next day of him being on set for Jobs (please correct me if I am wrong ) It just seems plausible that he was not in NYC for a few hours and that it was a case of mistaken identity (this has happened to him before on a few occasions).
> I know he could have been there it is not impossible and although it is a juicy puzzle as to the possible reason (if it happened) it makes no sense to add stuff to it that is not evident in any way.
> 
> I find it really funny that without a tweet or picture sighting of them together or any indication that AV was in New York at all, its being considered that they were there together? Why? it makes no difference to whether they are an item or not. Only they know the truth and the people they trust with this information.
> 
> Its one thing to piece together things from any tenable thread (however small) but to decide something happened with nothing to base it on at all is getting far fetched.
> 
> Also I have seen here on so may occasions tweets, news reports and other social media postings dismissed as not being either a relevant or good enough source of information.
> Including the tweet which had the mystery lady whom Fassbender supposedly draped his arm around in London when he briefly returned there. It was tweeted and there was evidence from two other tweets to support he was in that location on that day, yet it was hotly contested as being neither real or true.
> 
> While on the other hand there is no tweet, pics or other messages to indicate he was in NYC with anyone ( it was a lone sighting) and yet somehow he is with his rumoured girlfriend??
> 
> If he was with her I personally think its is wonderful.
> However what is not good is the total bias of viewpoint to the point of fabrication and the dismissal of anything that does not fit into a similar viewpoint.
> 
> IMO, if someone is willing to believe in the notion that MF and AV were in NYC together without any possible evidence then they should also believe every tweet, story etc and not dismiss things because it does not fall into what they would like to see and/ or what they want to be true for what ever reason.
> 
> But be warned this is dangerous territory.......


It is speculation on my part that they *could *have met in NY, this is not based on any hard information at hand but I confess its the way my mind works good or bad.  He could have been there all by himself or with someone else but I tend to believe he was there alone not, because I choose to believe those tweets.  Just as in a previous post I indicated that I believed in the veracity of the tweet in January with the woman who looked like NB. I like AV as an Actress and she seems  ok.  I do not expect to see her with him long term and I am  developing an impression of her which  I shall only call mixed and leave it there. She is a good actress but I would have  had no interest her in her outside of a possible relationship with MF.
If there is a bias on my part it would be towards NB. She remains my favourite and I am still interested in her. I definitely try to not let my biases affect my thinking.


----------



## Oldsoul

alone *or *not


----------



## Morgane

Oldsoul said:


> My gut says they are still together or* as together as you can be with him.* I also think that it is not beyond the realm of possibility that they may have met up in NY, if there was a long weekend break due to Eddie's Oscar commitments. Unlike Italian style I do not subscribe to romantic notions about this. They connect.
> I do not underestimate AV or overestimate him. She may be lovely, with an innocent and  bland look, but* I believe she is tenacious, smart and probably open minded *(for now).  I suggest she knew what she was getting into with him. Once they decided to go there, she either already knew about him or would have researched him just like any character she plays. including reading this forum and  he or his people would have researched her ( especially after his MG experience).
> This is a big year for both, the support system is there but his  perennial restlessness and dislike for being boxed in will be interesting to watch.  I wait to see what he wants more. If I am off base, time will tell, but I do not think it is over yet.


  Perfect choice of words!! But I think he's pretty honest and "transparent",women know exactly what he has to offer.
Actually,having read some interviews with her,she's probably the most determined actress I've ever seen. She wanted so much the role in A Royal Affair that she learnt Danish in two months. Alicia or not, I hope to see him with a person with a strong personality and a career of her own,in the future. Considering his past,it must be said that MG pales in comparison to  other personal  choices.. As someone said, "women are his weakness,Michael needs to be careful".. It makes sense.


----------



## mchris55

Things I find fascinating about AV, the amount of work she has on her IMDB page and the fact that she lost the 50 Shades role to Dakota Johnson.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> IMO, if someone is willing to believe in the notion that MF and AV were in NYC together without any possible evidence then they should also believe every tweet, story etc and not dismiss things because it does not fall into what they would like to see and/ or what they want to be true for what ever reason.
> 
> But be warned this is dangerous territory.......


As I've already said here,stating the obvious,tweets ,sightings should be always taken with a grain of salt,like that tweet about he and Alicia dining together,soon deleted because the girl didn't want to be harassed. What she wrote was later "confirmed",but the most reasonable thing was  to assume that this person might  have misinterpreted what she saw,not jumping to the conclusion that they were surely hooking up.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Things I find fascinating about AV, the amount of work she has on her IMDB page and the fact that she lost the 50 Shades role to Dakota Johnson.


She lost or didn't accept?:weird: Good for her,she and her body of work are way better than that.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Things I find fascinating about AV, the amount of work she has on her IMDB page and the fact that she lost the 50 Shades role to Dakota Johnson.



I didn't know that! LoL Well, 50 Shades is a huge success all over the world but I don't think AV need this film to be noticed, she's already doing many good films. Dakota Johnson also has plenty exciting films coming soon


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> She lost or didn't accept?:weird: Good for her,she and her body of work are way better than that.


 

My understanding is that it was lost.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Reborn said:


> There is always the possibility that the "sighting" in New York was a mistake.
> After all there were tweets the next day of him being on set for Jobs (please correct me if I am wrong ) It just seems plausible that he was not in NYC for a few hours and that it was a case of mistaken identity (this has happened to him before on a few occasions).
> I know he could have been there it is not impossible and although it is a juicy puzzle as to the possible reason (if it happened) it makes no sense to add stuff to it that is not evident in any way.
> 
> I find it really funny that without a tweet or picture sighting of them together or any indication that AV was in New York at all, its being considered that they were there together? Why? it makes no difference to whether they are an item or not. Only they know the truth and the people they trust with this information.
> 
> Its one thing to piece together things from any tenable thread (however small) but to decide something happened with nothing to base it on at all is getting far fetched.
> 
> Also I have seen here on so may occasions tweets, news reports and other social media postings dismissed as not being either a relevant or good enough source of information.
> Including the tweet which had the mystery lady whom Fassbender supposedly draped his arm around in London when he briefly returned there. It was tweeted and there was evidence from two other tweets to support he was in that location on that day, yet it was hotly contested as being neither real or true.
> 
> While on the other hand there is no tweet, pics or other messages to indicate he was in NYC with anyone ( it was a lone sighting) and yet somehow he is with his rumoured girlfriend??
> 
> If he was with her I personally think its is wonderful.
> However what is not good is the total bias of viewpoint to the point of fabrication and the dismissal of anything that does not fit into a similar viewpoint.
> 
> IMO, if someone is willing to believe in the notion that MF and AV were in NYC together without any possible evidence then they should also believe every tweet, story etc and not dismiss things because it does not fall into what they would like to see and/ or what they want to be true for what ever reason.
> 
> But be warned this is dangerous territory.......


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> My understanding is that it was lost.


Just out of curiosity, I've done a brief research and it seems that Alicia,S. Woodley and Imogen Poots were namechecked by Sam Taylor-Johnson. Shailene seemed a more concrete possibility,I don't know if the others have been  really in talks for the role. I remember when three years ago fans of the books wanted Michael,Gosling for the film 
Someone even asked him about it and Michael was a bit disgusted!  

https://twitter.com/jeremyscahill/status/569689317544742912


----------



## Underoos!

I don't for one second believe Alicia was ever interested in the role of Anastasia Steele!  I remember before the announcement of Charlie Hunnam and Dakota, they wanted everyone to believe that every A lister and below was interested in those two roles.  I think it was wishful thinking on the part of the movie company/producers.


----------



## Tea_Lover

Well, while we're throwing unfounded theories into the pot, here's one. Nicole, who lives in New York, has been spending the whole Winter in California. She skipped Sleepy Hollow's wrap party (as was reported by someone on Instagram who attended back in early January). If she's staying in L.A. it wouldn't be anything for him to fly down to visit her on weekends/days off. It's an hour flight.  We do know he has a history of revisiting past girlfriends/relationships. And no one would be looking for him in L.A. (assuming that's where Nicole is in California) since he's supposed to be in San Francisco. However, Oscar weekend stars and paps are all over L.A. and all eyes are on the lookout for celebs so maybe they decided to head to NY for a less high profile environment that weekend.

Again, unfounded, like the AV theory. But a theory, still. And I just thought I'd add some flavor to the pot of speculation. 

Oh, and here's this video she made public last month of her covering Amy Winehouse's cover of the Zutons' "Valerie" where she sings about missing someones "ginger hair" to spice up the pot a bit.


----------



## jlactofree

tea_lover said:


> well, while we're throwing unfounded theories into the pot, here's one. Nicole, who lives in new york, has been spending the whole winter in california. She skipped sleepy hollow's wrap party (as was reported by someone on instagram who attended back in early january). If she's staying in l.a. It wouldn't be anything for him to fly down to visit her on weekends/days off. It's an hour flight.  We do know he has a history of revisiting past girlfriends/relationships. And no one would be looking for him in l.a. (assuming that's where nicole is in california) since he's supposed to be in san francisco. However, oscar weekend stars and paps are all over l.a. And all eyes are on the lookout for celebs so maybe they decided to head to ny for a less high profile environment that weekend.
> 
> Again, unfounded, like the av theory. But a theory, still. And i just thought i'd add some flavor to the pot of speculation.
> 
> oh, and here's this video she made public last month of her covering amy winehouse's cover of the zutons' "valerie" where she sings about missing someones "ginger hair" to spice up the pot a bit.





Excellent!!!!!


----------



## Morgane

​


Underoos! said:


> I don't for one second believe Alicia was ever interested in the role of Anastasia Steele!  I remember before the announcement of Charlie Hunnam and Dakota, *they wanted everyone to believe that every A lister and below was interested in those two roles.  I think it was wishful thinking on the part of the movie company/producers.*


 Yes,it was all wishful thinking!! They wanted to sell the film like  some kind of prestigious project!


----------



## Morgane

Tea_Lover said:


> Well, while we're throwing unfounded theories into the pot, here's one. Nicole, who lives in New York, has been spending the whole Winter in California. She skipped Sleepy Hollow's wrap party (as was reported by someone on Instagram who attended back in early January). If she's staying in L.A. it wouldn't be anything for him to fly down to visit her on weekends/days off. It's an hour flight.  We do know he has a history of revisiting past girlfriends/relationships. And no one would be looking for him in L.A. (assuming that's where Nicole is in California) since he's supposed to be in San Francisco. However, Oscar weekend stars and paps are all over L.A. and all eyes are on the lookout for celebs so maybe they decided to head to NY for a less high profile environment that weekend.
> 
> Again, unfounded, like the AV theory. But a theory, still. And I just thought I'd add some flavor to the pot of speculation. b
> *
> Oh, and here's this video she made public last month of her covering Amy Winehouse's cover of the Zutons' "Valerie" where she sings about missing someones "ginger hair" to spice up the pot a bit.
> *



 Beautiful voice! 
It must be said that Italian Style and Oldsoul have admitted  that it was  just a bit of gossipy speculation..  As Reborn has rightly said ,we don't  even know   if it's true that he was there!
Personally speaking,I'm not overly invested in his private life,actually when I started to catch up with his body of work I didn't even know if he had children or was married.. Seeing,sadly,the damage of certain personal choices,I just hope (for him) that he has learnt to be more careful.


----------



## Reborn

Tea_Lover said:


> Again, unfounded, like the AV theory. But a theory, still. And I just thought I'd add some flavor to the pot of speculation.
> 
> Oh, and here's this video she made public last month of her covering Amy Winehouse's cover of the Zutons' "Valerie" where she sings about missing someones "*ginger hair"* to spice up the pot a bit.



LOL....very entertaining I have to admit. Although as you mentioned unfounded and IMO probably unlikely (My gut is the NB ship sailed after some kind of major offence the kind you don't return from easily) But with the situations he likes to get into and the fact that he hides a lot, this kind of speculation fills the gap in the absence of real information.

I liked those two as a couple as well, it is a Shame (pun intended) that it didn't work out.
Also wouldn't read to much into the "ginger hair" mention as it is the actual song lyrics and she is not add libbing, or adding the word ginger. 
However if she chose that song to reach out so to speak, it seems very unlike her, she is equally as guarded about private matters as he is from what I have observed.
But if she did, better to just call him - or do a cover of Blondies Call me perhaps...lol

However it does showcase her voice so well, she is a great singer. I would never have known. 

Is Sleepy Hollow over for good or was it an end of season wrap party? I ask because I would be interested to know what NB is doing next if it is over. 

Talking of Gingers - Alicia's film "The Danish Girl" with Eddie Redmayne (the ginger) looks like it will be very good and possibly another Awards contender itself (it is being released Dec 2015). She has worked with a few interesting redheads - Michael (of course) Domnall, and now Eddie.


----------



## Oldsoul

Tea_Lover said:


> Well, while we're throwing unfounded theories into the pot, here's one. Nicole, who lives in New York, has been spending the whole Winter in California. She skipped Sleepy Hollow's wrap party (as was reported by someone on Instagram who attended back in early January). If she's staying in L.A. it wouldn't be anything for him to fly down to visit her on weekends/days off. It's an hour flight.  We do know he has a history of revisiting past girlfriends/relationships. And no one would be looking for him in L.A. (assuming that's where Nicole is in California) since he's supposed to be in San Francisco. However, Oscar weekend stars and paps are all over L.A. and all eyes are on the lookout for celebs so maybe they decided to head to NY for a less high profile environment that weekend.
> 
> Again, unfounded, like the AV theory. But a theory, still. And I just thought I'd add some flavor to the pot of speculation.
> 
> Oh, and here's this video she made public last month of her covering Amy Winehouse's cover of the Zutons' "Valerie" where she sings about missing someones "ginger hair" to spice up the pot a bit.



 Love it! In my fan girl fantasies your theory sounds like heaven to me! I totally prefer it to mine.  I love, love, love NB.
But when I am rational, I care about this woman, whom I do not know, enough to want her never to be reduced to hookup status with anyone especially MF. In my mind the other girlfriends black, white or indifferent, like or do not like, can do whatever the hell they want with him or without him. But I really care what happens with her and like I have said before, she is my bias and I own it. 
In the mean time I compartmentalize and freely speculate about him without blinders, noticing the subtle and not so subtle changes/adjustments (at least in my mind) and the sneak moves I have observed and read about over the years. I really like this guy, but I do not overestimate and/or under estimate him.


----------



## mchris55

The only damn thing I care about is when Macbeth will be released in the US, and I will continue to beat that drum, dammit. 

I am happy about the Slow West release date. It's called progress, people.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> The only damn thing I care about is when Macbeth will be released in the US, and I will continue to beat that drum, dammit.
> 
> I am happy about the Slow West release date. It's called progress, people.



  It will come out on November 11th in France,its American release date will depend  on various factors. If it's well received and if it's considered a potential contender,it 's sure that Weinstein will release it this year in the US too. I'm very curious about TAU,let's hope to see a trailer soon.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> Talking of Gingers - Alicia's film "The Danish Girl" with Eddie Redmayne (the ginger) looks like it will be very good and possibly another Awards contender itself (it is being released Dec 2015). She has worked with a few interesting redheads - Michael (of course) Domnall, and now Eddie.


Yes,it sounds very Oscar-baity. Obviously I hope that TLBO (I think it will come out,at least for a limited release,around  that time too) will be a more interesting film. 
I have yet to see The Theory of Everything,but I've liked Domhnall in everything I've seen. I'm glad to see Michael working with his father too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It will come out on November 11th in France,its American release date will depend  on various factors. If it's well received and if it's considered a potential contender,it 's sure that Weinstein will release it this year in the US too. I'm very curious about TAU,let's hope to see a trailer soon.



Everything will depend on Macbeth's reception on the festival it's getting a first release. If it's good, Weinstein will show it in other festivals and make a release in November, like it did with TIG. They'll avoid October because of Jobs probably.

TAU I've read that it's getting a Cannes' release but these are just rumors...


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,it sounds very Oscar-baity. Obviously I hope that TLBO (I think it will come out,at least for a limited release,around  that time too) will be a more interesting film.
> I have yet to see The Theory of Everything,but I've liked Domhnall in everything I've seen. I'm glad to see Michael working with his father too.



This film is totally Oscar-baity but it might get a 2016 release too, we don't know if they'll try it on the next awards season, let's wait. I thought Macbeth was getting a 2014 release and it didn't and it wrapped shooting in March...

I'm reading TLBO and I'm not enjoying it a lot...anyway, I think it will get a Toronto's release but I'm not sure if a theatrical one will be made. What I know is that Michael has this film, Macbeth and Jobs for awards season, let's see which one of these roles is gonna get praised


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> This film is totally Oscar-baity but it might get a 2016 release too, we don't know if they'll try it on the next awards season, let's wait. I thought Macbeth was getting a 2014 release and it didn't and it wrapped shooting in March...
> 
> I'm reading TLBO and I'm not enjoying it a lot...anyway, I think it will get a Toronto's release but I'm not sure if a theatrical one will be made. What I know is that Michael has this film, Macbeth and Jobs for awards season, let's see which one of these roles is gonna get praised



Agreed, I have a borrowed copy of TLBO that I skimmed, obviously if it is released this year, I suppose I will really have to dedicate myself.


----------



## Tea_Lover

Reborn said:


> LOL....very entertaining I have to admit. Although as you mentioned unfounded and IMO probably unlikely (My gut is the NB ship sailed after some kind of major offence the kind you don't return from easily) But with the situations he likes to get into and the fact that he hides a lot, this kind of speculation fills the gap in the absence of real information.
> 
> I liked those two as a couple as well, it is a Shame (pun intended) that it didn't work out.
> Also wouldn't read to much into the "ginger hair" mention as it is the actual song lyrics and she is not add libbing, or adding the word ginger.
> However if she chose that song to reach out so to speak, it seems very unlike her, she is equally as guarded about private matters as he is from what I have observed.
> But if she did, better to just call him - or do a cover of Blondies Call me perhaps...lol
> 
> However it does showcase her voice so well, she is a great singer. I would never have known.
> 
> Is Sleepy Hollow over for good or was it an end of season wrap party? I ask because I would be interested to know what NB is doing next if it is over.



Well, my theory is just that. A Theory. Not a belief. Hence my use of the phrase "pot of speculation". A few here were speculating and I wanted to join in the fun with something which I know others elsewhere are speculating about as well. And this theory has a lot of other interesting bits and bobs to "support" it. I mentioned but a few. 

To your point of ships sailing: Now, ships do sail, and like you I also believed NB's ship to have sailed but ships sometimes come back to port (especially where MF is concerned, let's be honest). And to conclude from NB's "Fassbender and I are over" tweet that she'd never see him again because things probably ended contentiously is to assume that things ended in an opposite manner between him and his other exes - some (?), many (?), all (?) of whom came back. I don't see why she should be so different. People get angry/upset at significant others all of the time, end relationships all of the time and many still manage to rekindle love or at the very least restore friendships. And we don't know that the two of them haven't been in contact over the last few months, the last year, the last couple of years because as you noted, they're both quite guarded about their private matters (with the exception of her breakup tweet). But I could see it happening. Why not? They've both had some milestones in their careers since they parted ways in 2012. Not to mention the fact that she turned thirty last month. I've often heard from exes during or after a significant event or achievement and none of those breakups were what I'd call a trip to Disney World. 

Anyway, I doubt that she sang that song to "reach out to him" but her singing it does go well with the theory that the two of them may have reunited (in whatever fashion). In the off chance or maybe the not so off chance (who knows?) that he had anything to do with her singing it, perhaps it was just a simple serenade from one person to another. One friend to another. One lover to another. We don't know but it's damn sure fun to speculate. Speculation does not equal belief. And yep, I do know that she didn't ad lib the "ginger hair" line in the song, which is why I made sure to mention that it was a cover of a cover. But again, it does go well with the theory. And like I said, I threw that in to spice up the pot. Ginger _is_ a spice, non? I mean she could've sung any song but she chose _that_ song with _that_ line. 

No matter. That was just my contribution to the speculation stew. It was tasting kinda bland.







Just kidding. Just kidding. 

Oh, to answer your question, I don't believe there has been any official word on Sleepy Hollow's fate. I think that it'll be back based on the positive fan reaction to the season finale but I'm not naive enough to believe that that is all it takes. I hope it returns. I'm a fan of the show and would like to see it returned to the successful and popular formula it had in it's freshman season.


----------



## Tea_Lover

Oldsoul said:


> Love it! In my fan girl fantasies your theory sounds like heaven to me! I totally prefer it to mine.  I love, love, love NB.
> *But when I am rational, I care about this woman, whom I do not know, enough to want her never to be reduced to hookup status with anyone especially MF.* In my mind the other girlfriends black, white or indifferent, like or do not like, can do whatever the hell they want with him or without him. But I really care what happens with her and like I have said before, she is my bias and I own it.
> In the mean time I compartmentalize and freely speculate about him without blinders, noticing the subtle and not so subtle changes/adjustments (at least in my mind) and the sneak moves I have observed and read about over the years. I really like this guy, but I do not overestimate and/or under estimate him.



I don't know her either so I obviously can't say with any certainty what she would and wouldn't do. But I just don't think she's the type to allow herself be reduced to being someone's f-buddy while waiting in vain for them to treat her right. Now, if the friends with benefits relationship is mutually desired, that's a different thing and if that's what she wanted then that's her prerogative. It wouldn't cause me to look at her any differently or change my opinion of her. As long as she's happy.



> I really like this guy, *but I do not overestimate and/or under estimate him.*



Wise decision. Neither should be done with regard to him, IMO.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Everything will depend on Macbeth's reception on the festival it's getting a first release. If it's good, Weinstein will show it in other festivals and make a release in November, like it did with TIG. They'll avoid October because of Jobs probably.
> 
> TAU I've read that it's getting a Cannes' release but these are just rumors...


Yes,I agree,it will depend on its reception. November seems to be  his favourite month for films with some award potential.  It would be great a Cannes' release for TAU ,let's see..

Regarding TLBO,I'm pretty confident in Cianfrance's ability to enlighten the grey areas of the story,making a story about moral choices more ambitious than a traditional period melodrama.I think this is good material for his style. The team behind it is great too,I'm really looking forward to this film. I expect intimate and poweful performances.


----------



## pennylane93

hello, i've just decided to create an accout after being a silent reader for a while. I'm glad this forum has provided me with many infomations on Michael's upcoming films 



Morgane said:


> Yes,I agree,it will depend on its reception. November seems to be  his favourite month for films with some award potential.  It would be great a Cannes' release for TAU ,let's see..
> 
> Regarding TLBO,I'm pretty confident in Cianfrance's ability to enlighten the grey areas of the story,making a story about moral choices more ambitious than a traditional period melodrama.I think this is good material for his style. The team behind it is great too,I'm really looking forward to this film. I expect intimate and poweful performances.



I agree, i think they'll make it really interesting. Aside from Macbeth, this is the movie i'm looking forward to the most. My heart broke a little for his character towards the ending of the book and i can imagine Michael giving an intense and emotional performance there


----------



## italian style

Dear Pennylane agree 100%!as there are no news on our irish boy ,i just wish you all in this forum an happy sunday (it is a sunny morning here in Italy


----------



## Hackensack

I liked TLBO as a book.  I think a lot will depend on how strongly the film portrays the isolation of the lighthouse island--it becomes its own little world, disconnected from society, and that explains a great deal of what the couple does.  I'm looking forward to this, to Macbeth, and (based on the stills and reviews) Slow West!  
TAU is still a mystery to me--I see it as possibly similar in tone to Fish Tank.  And that would be a good thing.


----------



## italian style

Me too i loved TLBo as a book but i loved most Me Before you,probably one of the most touchy book i have ever read!i remember that i read an interview to the author,Jojo Moyes,who suggested Michael to play the main carachter of Will in the upcoming movie...than the part went to Sam Clafin i dont know if it was offred to MF and he refused:he would have been perfect ...both movies will be amazing...


----------



## Reborn

Tea_Lover said:


> To your point of ships sailing: Now, ships do sail, and like you I also believed NB's ship to have sailed but ships sometimes come back to port (especially where MF is concerned, let's be honest). And to conclude from NB's "Fassbender and I are over" tweet that she'd never see him again because things probably ended contentiously is to assume that things ended in an opposite manner between him and his other exes - some (?), many (?), all (?) of whom came back. I don't see why she should be so different. People get angry/upset at significant others all of the time, end relationships all of the time and many still manage to rekindle love or at the very least restore friendships. And we don't know that the two of them haven't been in contact over the last few months, the last year, the last couple of years because as you noted, they're both quite guarded about their private matters (with the exception of her breakup tweet). But I could see it happening. Why not? They've both had some milestones in their careers since they parted ways in 2012. Not to mention the fact that she turned thirty last month. I've often heard from exes during or after a significant event or achievement and none of those breakups were what I'd call a trip to Disney World.



In a nutshell It was not based on her tweet alone that I concluded that there might not be the same good feeling between MF and NB as there might be between MF and Zoe Kravitz for example. 
Another indication was the 2014 Awards season where NB made a point of openly  congratulating others involved in the film and its success EXCEPT Micheal. It was pretty obvious from that she was not all cool with him.

"Nicole Beharie tweeted congratulations to 12YAS for winning and named Steve, Chiwetel, & Lupita. Noticeably omitting Michael."

Also various gossip articles tried to imply that she was having a hard time getting over him and that she was incredibly hurt and screwed up still a year later. 

Obviously love can be rekindled. I would have no problem with them being an item again ever, especially if she didn't have to compromise her self respect in any way to do so.
However I get the impression (also just a theory) that she might have go back on certain principles to in order to take him back. I would not wish that on her, as I respect her greatly.

Thanks for the Sleepy Hollow update, I really want to see her career go from strength to strength as well 

Ginger is a lovely spice, one of my favorite spices in fact


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,I agree,it will depend on its reception. November seems to be  his favourite month for films with some award potential.  It would be great a Cannes' release for TAU ,let's see..
> 
> Regarding TLBO,I'm pretty confident in Cianfrance's ability to enlighten the grey areas of the story,making a story about moral choices more ambitious than a traditional period melodrama.I think this is good material for his style. The team behind it is great too,I'm really looking forward to this film. I expect intimate and poweful performances.



I think this film will gain more attention for its performances than for its story but I don't see Oscar material there. I see this film in independent awards in US and worldwide. On the other hand, I might be wrong, so who knows?


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> I liked TLBO as a book.  I think a lot will depend on how strongly the film portrays the isolation of the lighthouse island--it becomes its own little world, disconnected from society, and that explains a great deal of what the couple does.  I'm looking forward to this, to Macbeth, and (based on the stills and reviews) Slow West!
> TAU is still a mystery to me--I see it as possibly similar in tone to Fish Tank.  And that would be a good thing.



I'm still reading it so maybe I can enjoy it more in the future  

Ooh Fish Tank...I wanted to kill Michael in that film, he was such a jerk! Such a sexy jerk though...great movie!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love Fish Tank. His performance, his back, his thrusting, it was magnificent. 

I finally saw Frank. What a quirky little film. He really can do anything. He has to use his body and hands so much and it worked. There were pure laugh out loud moments. 

His green tank. Yes Gawd. *flattered grin*


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> I love Fish Tank. His performance, his back, his thrusting, it was magnificent.
> 
> I finally saw Frank. What a quirky little film. He really can do anything. He has to use his body and hands so much and it worked. There were pure laugh out loud moments.
> 
> His green tank. Yes Gawd. *flattered grin*



I loved Frank. At first, I didn't like the songs very much but after watching it I fell in love with them. His performance was amazing...funny and touching, the way he used his body to express his feelings...genius! It was nice to see his funny side


----------



## bhb2014

Michael in SF.

https://instagram.com/p/zt5Uy9MN13/#


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Michael in SF.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/zt5Uy9MN13/#[/QUOTE]
> That smile and that crazy hair lol


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael in SF.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/zt5Uy9MN13/#[/QUOTE]
> That smile and that crazy hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that strong arm...oooh Michael... =)
Click to expand...


----------



## Morgane

These are some good old interviews,Hunger /IB period. There are other interviews on that old fan forum,some were on The Times,which requires a subscription. I like his old interviews.Michael always comes  across as a genuine,down-to-earth guy,but his old interviews are even more spontaneous. 
http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...=2&t=928&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9

http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1063&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9
When I got to the audition in Berlin, Quentin and I chatted for a bit. Then he said, Okay, lets take a look at Hicox. I was, like, What about Landa? And he goes, Well, I cast my Landa on Tuesday. Are you sure? Yeah, Im sure, man. Then there was a pause, and he goes, Look, man, any guy that gets cast as Heathcliff is not f***ing German enough to play my Landa, all right? [Tarantino knew Fassbender had been cast in a putative remake of the Emily Brontë classic.] And I thought, Im not going to argue with Quentin Tarantino about who he wants to cast, thats for sure.  

http://movieline.com/2009/08/24/the-verge-michael-fassbender/
"I didn't really know what way to pitch Hicox because I was really gunning for Landa, actually. [The role was eventually filled by actor Christoph Waltz.] I was working on Fish Tank at the time and I would come home after work and really pour a lot of hours into Landa. There was French to learn, the German section, speaking the German accent in English...I didn't really get to do a great deal of work on Hicox. They had told me, "Look at Hicox as well," and I was sort of in denial, I suppose -- like, "No, no, no." So then I arrived, and Quentin was like, "OK, let's take a look at Hicox" and I was like, "****!" [Laughs] I was like, "What about Landa?" and he was like, "I cast my Landa on Tuesday." I went, "Really? Are you sure?" 

Had there ever been an accent that was really difficult for you to learn?
I think all of them can be pretty difficult, do you know what I mean?* An American accent comes, I suppose, the most easily in terms of [being] Irish -- the sounds and the word formations are pretty much the same*. An English accent is actually pretty tricky: The r's are silent, the vowels are different, sounds are forming in the front of the mouth as opposed to the back. I kind of do it like music as opposed to phonetically; there is a phonetic approach to learning an accent, but I think I was asleep during those classes in drama school."  Michael we trust you! 

You were a semi-finalist for the superhero role of Green Lantern. Did you get to put on the suit?
I didn't get as far as the suit, unfortunately.
But at least you got to try on another accent.
I kind of did a neutral American accent for that, I suppose. It's just sort of taking away my Irish vowel sounds. [Speaks in a low voice] So it's like, uh, I'm speaking to you like this. I think Ryan Reynolds got cast, didn't he?
Yup, they just announced it a few weeks ago.
Bastard. [Laughs]
 Green Lantern!! 

http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1066&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9
I like LA a lot, Fassbender says, taking in the canyon view high above Bel Air. Its very creative, very friendly. Of course theres a definite sort of trap you can fall into: That guy has a faster car than me, or He has three and I have only one.
He pauses and smiles before uttering the ultimate LA heresy. Of course, I dont have a car here. A Harley Fat Boy would be pretty cool, though. I would love to sweep down the Pacific Coast Highway, but now wouldnt be a good time to break a leg. He chuckles at his own showbiz pun.

"These days, Fassbender seems to be a low-key guy living in a land of excess, preferring the company of his best friend from Killarney and his girlfriend to the celebrity candy shop that could be his for the taking. It is not the promise of stardom that animates his conversation but talking about a forthcoming visit by his parents, and of* how his girlfriends son teaches him more in a week than he learnt in three years of drama school,* and how everyones been so fantastic back home, flying the flag and supporting me. 

For the series "journalists with a serious crush on him"   :
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...sbender-a-big-hot-star-is-born/article622923/
"Sometimes the odd intimacy of my job is unsettling. There I was on a Saturday morning just before Valentine's Day, in a lavish hotel suite on Park Avenue in New York. The windows were laced with frost, but the room was warm and filled with flowers. The gorgeous man beside me - tousle-haired, sleepy-eyed, barefoot - was just finishing a room-service breakfast of oatmeal and tea. He was wearing jeans and a grey T-shirt that looked like they were thrown back on after a night on the floor, his lean, six-foot frame was draped languidly over a settee, and we were talking about passion. For a moment, it was tempting to imagine a whole other story."


----------



## Morgane

Ms Kiah said:


> I love Fish Tank. His performance, his back, his thrusting, it was magnificent.
> 
> I finally saw Frank. What a quirky little film. *He really can do anything.* He has to use his body and hands so much and it worked. There were pure laugh out loud moments.
> 
> His green tank. Yes Gawd. *flattered grin*


His performances in Fish Tank,Shame and Hunger are probably my favourite ones.




bhb2014 said:


> Michael in SF.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/zt5Uy9MN13/#


Some Magneto/Brandon vibes..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> These are some good old interviews,Hunger /IB period. There are other interviews on that old fan forum,some were on The Times,which requires a subscription. I like his old interviews.Michael always comes  across as a genuine,down-to-earth guy,but his old interviews are even more spontaneous.
> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...=2&t=928&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9
> 
> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1063&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9
> When I got to the audition in Berlin, Quentin and I chatted for a bit. Then he said, Okay, lets take a look at Hicox. I was, like, What about Landa? And he goes, Well, I cast my Landa on Tuesday. Are you sure? Yeah, Im sure, man. Then there was a pause, and he goes, Look, man, any guy that gets cast as Heathcliff is not f***ing German enough to play my Landa, all right? [Tarantino knew Fassbender had been cast in a putative remake of the Emily Brontë classic.] And I thought, Im not going to argue with Quentin Tarantino about who he wants to cast, thats for sure.
> 
> http://movieline.com/2009/08/24/the-verge-michael-fassbender/
> "I didn't really know what way to pitch Hicox because I was really gunning for Landa, actually. [The role was eventually filled by actor Christoph Waltz.] I was working on Fish Tank at the time and I would come home after work and really pour a lot of hours into Landa. There was French to learn, the German section, speaking the German accent in English...I didn't really get to do a great deal of work on Hicox. They had told me, "Look at Hicox as well," and I was sort of in denial, I suppose -- like, "No, no, no." So then I arrived, and Quentin was like, "OK, let's take a look at Hicox" and I was like, "****!" [Laughs] I was like, "What about Landa?" and he was like, "I cast my Landa on Tuesday." I went, "Really? Are you sure?"
> 
> Had there ever been an accent that was really difficult for you to learn?
> I think all of them can be pretty difficult, do you know what I mean?* An American accent comes, I suppose, the most easily in terms of [being] Irish -- the sounds and the word formations are pretty much the same*. An English accent is actually pretty tricky: The r's are silent, the vowels are different, sounds are forming in the front of the mouth as opposed to the back. I kind of do it like music as opposed to phonetically; there is a phonetic approach to learning an accent, but I think I was asleep during those classes in drama school."  Michael we trust you!
> 
> You were a semi-finalist for the superhero role of Green Lantern. Did you get to put on the suit?
> I didn't get as far as the suit, unfortunately.
> But at least you got to try on another accent.
> I kind of did a neutral American accent for that, I suppose. It's just sort of taking away my Irish vowel sounds. [Speaks in a low voice] So it's like, uh, I'm speaking to you like this. I think Ryan Reynolds got cast, didn't he?
> Yup, they just announced it a few weeks ago.
> Bastard. [Laughs]
> Green Lantern!!
> 
> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1066&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9
> I like LA a lot, Fassbender says, taking in the canyon view high above Bel Air. Its very creative, very friendly. Of course theres a definite sort of trap you can fall into: That guy has a faster car than me, or He has three and I have only one.
> He pauses and smiles before uttering the ultimate LA heresy. Of course, I dont have a car here. A Harley Fat Boy would be pretty cool, though. I would love to sweep down the Pacific Coast Highway, but now wouldnt be a good time to break a leg. He chuckles at his own showbiz pun.
> 
> "These days, Fassbender seems to be a low-key guy living in a land of excess, preferring the company of his best friend from Killarney and his girlfriend to the celebrity candy shop that could be his for the taking. It is not the promise of stardom that animates his conversation but talking about a forthcoming visit by his parents, and of* how his girlfriends son teaches him more in a week than he learnt in three years of drama school,* and how everyones been so fantastic back home, flying the flag and supporting me.
> 
> For the series "journalists with a serious crush on him"   :
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...sbender-a-big-hot-star-is-born/article622923/
> "Sometimes the odd intimacy of my job is unsettling. There I was on a Saturday morning just before Valentine's Day, in a lavish hotel suite on Park Avenue in New York. The windows were laced with frost, but the room was warm and filled with flowers. The gorgeous man beside me - tousle-haired, sleepy-eyed, barefoot - was just finishing a room-service breakfast of oatmeal and tea. He was wearing jeans and a grey T-shirt that looked like they were thrown back on after a night on the floor, his lean, six-foot frame was draped languidly over a settee, and we were talking about passion. For a moment, it was tempting to imagine a whole other story."



hahahaahahahaha thanks for this interviews! I knew about Waltz role but not that he actually asked Tarantino to confirm his choice LoL I saw the other day on YouTube one personification of Tarantino that he made in 2012...so funny! LoL it's in the end of the roundtable LoL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd-y95CNezk


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> In a nutshell It was not based on her tweet alone that I concluded that there might not be the same good feeling between MF and NB as there might be between MF and Zoe Kravitz for example.
> Another indication was the 2014 Awards season where NB made a point of openly  congratulating others involved in the film and its success EXCEPT Micheal. It was pretty obvious from that she was not all cool with him.
> 
> "Nicole Beharie tweeted congratulations to 12YAS for winning and named Steve, Chiwetel, & Lupita. Noticeably omitting Michael."


I remember someone pointing out that Nicole is always supportive of black actors,on her twitter profile. Maybe that was the reason. We don't know if she sent him a text message,for example..  I don't doubt that their relationship was different from that he had with  Zoe Kravitz. Surely he and Zoe have more in common personality-wise,and yes,there might not be the same good feeling,but nobody knows what happened between them.
I don't think it's a coincidence that he had his longest relationships when he wasn't working with his actual rhythms. If I remember well,they made their relationship public when Michael took a break after the promotion for Shame,all the awards season campaign.Incidentally when he started again to jump from one set to another (obviously Nicole had her work too),they broke up,maybe after an on/off period .Of course this is just speculation.. But I've always believed that his work plays a major role in his personal life.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaahahahaha thanks for this interviews! I knew about Waltz role but not that he actually asked Tarantino to confirm his choice LoL I saw the other day on YouTube one personification of Tarantino that he made in 2012...so funny! LoL it's in the end of the roundtable LoL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd-y95CNezk


----------



## Oldsoul

Tea_Lover said:


> I don't know her either so I obviously can't say with any certainty what she would and wouldn't do. But I just don't think she's the type to allow herself be reduced to being someone's f-buddy while waiting in vain for them to treat her right. Now, if the friends with benefits relationship is mutually desired, that's a different thing and if that's what she wanted then that's her prerogative. It wouldn't cause me to look at her any differently or change my opinion of her. As long as she's happy.
> 
> Fair points. Accepted and agreed with.


----------



## pearlyqueen

IMO it's fair to think that all the women linked to him in recent years have really been friends with benefits, in his eyes at least. That's ñot to say he treats them disrespectfully, but he has no intention of committing to anyone at this stage in his life.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> IMO it's fair to think that all the women linked to him in recent years have really been friends with benefits, in his eyes at least. That's ñot to say he treats them disrespectfully, but he has no intention of committing to anyone at this stage in his life.



I believe that when he says it's a girlfriend, it's a girlfriend. There is no reason for him to state that unless that's the case. He is pretty much a straight shooter when he speaks. There is no indication of pretension or mystery. It is, what you see is what you get, take it or leave it.


----------



## Reborn

mchris55 said:


> I believe that when he says it's a girlfriend, it's a girlfriend. There is no reason for him to state that unless that's the case. He is pretty much a straight shooter when he speaks. There is no indication of pretension or mystery. It is, what you see is what you get, take it or leave it.



Totally agree with you, why demote someone for fwb when he clearly has not.
Whether someone agrees with his choices is another matter 

From what I have observed most of the ladies we know he has dated have been girlfriends (albeit some short term). Few have been FWB and if they were I doubt we (the public) would know about them at all.


----------



## Reborn

Morgane said:


> These are some good old interviews,Hunger /IB period. There are other interviews on that old fan forum,some were on The Times,which requires a subscription. I like his old interviews.Michael always comes  across as a genuine,down-to-earth guy,but his old interviews are even more spontaneous.
> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...=2&t=928&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9
> 
> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1063&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9
> When I got to the audition in Berlin, Quentin and I chatted for a bit. Then he said, Okay, lets take a look at Hicox. I was, like, What about Landa? And he goes, Well, I cast my Landa on Tuesday. Are you sure? Yeah, Im sure, man. Then there was a pause, and he goes, Look, man, any guy that gets cast as Heathcliff is not f***ing German enough to play my Landa, all right? [Tarantino knew Fassbender had been cast in a putative remake of the Emily Brontë classic.] And I thought, Im not going to argue with Quentin Tarantino about who he wants to cast, thats for sure.
> 
> http://movieline.com/2009/08/24/the-verge-michael-fassbender/
> "I didn't really know what way to pitch Hicox because I was really gunning for Landa, actually. [The role was eventually filled by actor Christoph Waltz.] I was working on Fish Tank at the time and I would come home after work and really pour a lot of hours into Landa. There was French to learn, the German section, speaking the German accent in English...I didn't really get to do a great deal of work on Hicox. They had told me, "Look at Hicox as well," and I was sort of in denial, I suppose -- like, "No, no, no." So then I arrived, and Quentin was like, "OK, let's take a look at Hicox" and I was like, "****!" [Laughs] I was like, "What about Landa?" and he was like, "I cast my Landa on Tuesday." I went, "Really? Are you sure?"
> 
> Had there ever been an accent that was really difficult for you to learn?
> I think all of them can be pretty difficult, do you know what I mean?* An American accent comes, I suppose, the most easily in terms of [being] Irish -- the sounds and the word formations are pretty much the same*. An English accent is actually pretty tricky: The r's are silent, the vowels are different, sounds are forming in the front of the mouth as opposed to the back. I kind of do it like music as opposed to phonetically; there is a phonetic approach to learning an accent, but I think I was asleep during those classes in drama school."  Michael we trust you!
> 
> You were a semi-finalist for the superhero role of Green Lantern. Did you get to put on the suit?
> I didn't get as far as the suit, unfortunately.
> But at least you got to try on another accent.
> I kind of did a neutral American accent for that, I suppose. It's just sort of taking away my Irish vowel sounds. [Speaks in a low voice] So it's like, uh, I'm speaking to you like this. I think Ryan Reynolds got cast, didn't he?
> Yup, they just announced it a few weeks ago.
> Bastard. [Laughs]
> Green Lantern!!
> 
> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1066&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9
> I like LA a lot, Fassbender says, taking in the canyon view high above Bel Air. Its very creative, very friendly. Of course theres a definite sort of trap you can fall into: That guy has a faster car than me, or He has three and I have only one.
> He pauses and smiles before uttering the ultimate LA heresy. Of course, I dont have a car here. A Harley Fat Boy would be pretty cool, though. I would love to sweep down the Pacific Coast Highway, but now wouldnt be a good time to break a leg. He chuckles at his own showbiz pun.
> 
> "These days, Fassbender seems to be a low-key guy living in a land of excess, preferring the company of his best friend from Killarney and his girlfriend to the celebrity candy shop that could be his for the taking. It is not the promise of stardom that animates his conversation but talking about a forthcoming visit by his parents, and of* how his girlfriends son teaches him more in a week than he learnt in three years of drama school,* and how everyones been so fantastic back home, flying the flag and supporting me.
> 
> For the series "journalists with a serious crush on him"   :
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...sbender-a-big-hot-star-is-born/article622923/
> "Sometimes the odd intimacy of my job is unsettling. There I was on a Saturday morning just before Valentine's Day, in a lavish hotel suite on Park Avenue in New York. The windows were laced with frost, but the room was warm and filled with flowers. The gorgeous man beside me - tousle-haired, sleepy-eyed, barefoot - was just finishing a room-service breakfast of oatmeal and tea. He was wearing jeans and a grey T-shirt that looked like they were thrown back on after a night on the floor, his lean, six-foot frame was draped languidly over a settee, and we were talking about passion. For a moment, it was tempting to imagine a whole other story."



Great interviews - thanks for posting them


----------



## pearlyqueen

Reborn said:


> Totally agree with you, why demote someone for fwb when he clearly has not.
> Whether someone agrees with his choices is another matter
> 
> From what I have observed most of the ladies we know he has dated have been girlfriends (albeit some short term). Few have been FWB and if they were I doubt we (the public) would know about them at all.



Guess it all depends how you define "girlfriend" anyway, not that he's in the habit of labelling them as he never speaks about them. The most I've come across is him saying he is "seeing xxxx". And why is a FWB a demotion? They were clearly ladies he liked and enjoyed spending time with them (albeit very sporadically) and surely had sexual relationships with them. But was he committed or exclusive with them, did he put them first or make lifestyle changes? Hmm, I think not. That's fine, that's the way he rolls, and I'm not criticisizing him or demeaning them in any way. As an earlier poster said it's not a good idea to romanticize his relationships!


----------



## italian style

Things can change...he may grow up or find the right person...
I keep on thinking Alicia is the one...


Thank you Morgane for posting such nice interwies.


----------



## Reborn

pearlyqueen said:


> Guess it all depends how you define "girlfriend" anyway, not that he's in the habit of labelling them as he never speaks about them. The most I've come across is him saying he is "seeing xxxx". And why is a FWB a demotion? They were clearly ladies he liked and enjoyed spending time with them (albeit very sporadically) and surely had sexual relationships with them. But was he committed or exclusive with them, did he put them first or make lifestyle changes? Hmm, I think not. That's fine, that's the way he rolls, and I'm not criticisizing him or demeaning them in any way. As an earlier poster said it's not a good idea to romanticize his relationships!



I think this is down to cultural or even geographical interpretation. Where certain people are from FWB is not something respectful or of particularly high regard. How he has conducted himself with these women might mean they are girlfriends based on that interpretation.
Its not romanticizing its just attributing a level of respectfulness which I think he is does anyway.
Some examples 
He lived with Leasi for some time and was close to her son as one of the articles above mentioned, not what I would call FWB - she was known to be his girlfriend.
He dated Nicole Beharie for about a year, holidayed together a few times, took her to film festivals with him she stayed with him in London, he stayed with her in NYC, he made it clear they were an item without doubt having a long distance relationship.
He lived with Zoe in New York while shooting Shame and they have remained really good friends since.
He and Louise Hazel are still very good friends as well according to her recent interview.

I will admit others he has dated since I am not so sure about (including Alicia) as if the definition of them being a defined couple is admittance by one or both then she would be FWB I guess.

However If we ever got the opportunity to speak with this man I am sure he would regard these people as ex (or current) girlfriends not ex FWB.

Also why should he have to make major lifestyle changes because of a girlfriend with his career as a rising actor (during the time), when your dating in that way people tend to work together at doing there own thing a lot. If the person was a fiance or a wife then that's a whole different story. If he had kids well then that is again another story.
How you see a girlfriend or partner has a whole lot to do with the stage of your life you are at, your maturity, your general outlook and for most men your options. Does not mean a guy does not see that person as a girlfriend or an important addition to their life.

What is clear is that he has in some way cared enough for those we know he was in relationships with, for him to have spent time with them and be okay with others knowing about it as well. Visa versa for those that have dated him as it is not one sided either. 

But ultimately I concede that the definition of any relationship is up to those in it. 
So after all that whether you or I think they are girlfriends or FWB is not even really important.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Reborn said:


> I think this is down to cultural or even geographical interpretation. Where certain people are from FWB is not something respectful or of particularly high regard. How he has conducted himself with these women might mean they are girlfriends based on that interpretation.
> Its not romanticizing its just attributing a level of respectfulness which I think he is does anyway.
> Some examples
> He lived with Leasi for some time and was close to her son as one of the articles above mentioned, not what I would call FWB - she was known to be his girlfriend.
> He dated Nicole Beharie for about a year, holidayed together a few times, took her to film festivals with him she stayed with him in London, he stayed with her in NYC, he made it clear they were an item without doubt having a long distance relationship.
> He lived with Zoe in New York while shooting Shame and they have remained really good friends since.
> He and Louise Hazel are still very good friends as well according to her recent interview.
> 
> I will admit others he has dated since I am not so sure about (including Alicia) as if the definition of them being a defined couple is admittance by one or both then she would be FWB I guess.
> 
> However If we ever got the opportunity to speak with this man I am sure he would regard these people as ex (or current) girlfriends not ex FWB.
> 
> Also why should he have to make major lifestyle changes because of a girlfriend with his career as a rising actor (during the time), when your dating in that way people tend to work together at doing there own thing a lot. If the person was a fiance or a wife then that's a whole different story. If he had kids well then that is again another story.
> How you see a girlfriend or partner has a whole lot to do with the stage of your life you are at, your maturity, your general outlook and for most men your options. Does not mean a guy does not see that person as a girlfriend or an important addition to their life.
> 
> What is clear is that he has in some way cared enough for those we know he was in relationships with, for him to have spent time with them and be okay with others knowing about it as well. Visa versa for those that have dated him as it is not one sided either.
> 
> But ultimately I concede that the definition of any relationship is up to those in it.
> So after all that whether you or I think they are girlfriends or FWB is not even really important.



I don't disagree with your view but for me a girlfriend is someine a guy shows more commitment to than what I see with him. Leasi wasnt that long and the actual amount of time with Nicole was not that much, just spaced out over the course of a year and what were all the holidays? One to Thailand, what else? The only one he really looked to have a settled relationship with was Maiko who he lived with for 2 years; I don' t think staying in other people's homes is quite the same as that. As you say who cares how we define his relationships anyway, he doesnt and we are all entitled to our opinions.


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

As far as I know Michael has referred to Zoe as his girlfriend and he's referred to NB as his girlfriend. Some people don't see these as serious relationships and some do, depending on your definition.

Zoe: *May 8, 2011* http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/01/movies/michael-fassbender-in-x-men-first-class-and-prometheus.html?_r=1& 
"After that he is not so sure. For now, though, he was headed out to meet his *girlfriend*, who, he said, had just flown in from the United States. He bought her a cupcake"

Zoe: *May 26, 2011 *http://www.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052748703730804576321301034918040
"he enjoys a pint at his local pub in Hackney, engages in spirited banter about the disappointing form of his soccer team, and crashes at his *girlfriend's* place in Williamsburg, Brooklyn, when he works in New York"

There's also that one interview Michael had when he and Zoe lived together during the filming of XMen First Class (she apologized for the mess in their flat) 

How serious a relationship he's had is definitely open to interpretation. It seems he put in an effort to spend time with some (Leasi, Maiko, Zoe), while others he didn't see very often, from what's publicly known. 

He did say (last year?) he wasn't ready to settle down... If he has a girlfriend I wouldn't expect him to talk about it publicly anymore. lol

I'm sure he's also referred to Leasi as such but I wasn't following him then so I don't know. Judging by them living together, attending lots of red-carpet events as a couple, etc. I would say Leasi was obviously his serious girlfriend... I'm too lazy to research his interviews from then.

That's my opinion on the whole gf/relationship thing.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Are people really going to try to say that Leasi, Zoe and Nicole were FWB and not his girlfriends? Oy.

Gee, I wonder what they have in common to relegate them to that category?


----------



## jlactofree

ms kiah said:


> are people really going to try to say that leasi, zoe and nicole were fwb and not his girlfriends? Oy.
> 
> Gee, i wonder what they have in common to relegate them to that category?




bingo!


----------



## Morgane

Yes,he referred to Leasi as his girlfriend,and,just speculation on my part of course,that seems to be (sadly) his last truly important relationship. Also,she was the last woman,as far as I know,that was with him on red carpets,at events (Cannes,IFTAs,all the Inglorious Bastards promotion). I don't think he has ever been ready to settle down,but some of his public relationships seem more stable or important than others,even if,obviously,different from each other. For example,he and Zoe seem very similar personality-wise. I've no difficulty picturing them at a certain point like FWB..  Actually,he put some effort in seeing MG too. He was with her in NZ,in Italy before Christmas and for some weeks after the GGs,with her family in January,if I remember well. 


Reborn said:


> How you see a girlfriend or partner has a whole lot to do with the stage of your life you are at, your maturity, your general outlook and for most men your options. Does not mean a guy does not see that person as a girlfriend or an important addition to their life.


I agree. 

Regarding Zoe,this is a funny anecdote:
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/08/magazine/lenny-kravitzs-halfway-mark.html?_r=0
*Your daughter,Zoe,dated Michael Fassbender. What was it like when she brought him home to meet her dad?
*Well,the door rang,and there he was,and he said,"Good to meet you,sir,"and I was like,"Sir?-we ain't that far apart."


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> Great interviews - thanks for posting them





italian style said:


> Thank you Morgane for posting such nice interwies.



http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...=2&t=939&sid=3acfa093fe7541f1a9d92c7aef03aed1
Ah,if someone wants to cook a rack of lamb,this is the definitive recipe! 
http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1032&sid=3acfa093fe7541f1a9d92c7aef03aed1



Ms Kiah said:


> Are people really going to try to say that Leasi, Zoe and Nicole were FWB and not his girlfriends? Oy.
> 
> Gee, I wonder what they have in common to relegate them to that category?


I'm pretty sure that pearlyqueen was generally speaking  of his personal life in the last years,MG and AV included.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,he referred to Leasi as his girlfriend,and,just speculation on my part of course,that seems to be (sadly) his last truly important relationship. Also,she was the last woman,as far as I know,that was with him on red carpets,at events (Cannes,IFTAs,all the Inglorious Bastards promotion). I don't think he has ever been ready to settle down,but some of his public relationships seem more stable or important than others,even if,obviously,different from each other. For example,he and Zoe seem very similar personality-wise. I've no difficulty picturing them at a certain point like FWB..  Actually,he put some effort in seeing MG too. He was with her in NZ,in Italy before Christmas and for some weeks after the GGs,with her family in January,if I remember well.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Regarding Zoe,this is a funny anecdote:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/08/magazine/lenny-kravitzs-halfway-mark.html?_r=0
> *Your daughter,Zoe,dated Michael Fassbender. What was it like when she brought him home to meet her dad?
> *Well,the door rang,and there he was,and he said,"Good to meet you,sir,"and I was like,"Sir?-we ain't that far apart."



hahahahaahhaahahahhahaha Lenny is 13 years older than Michael but maybe he was expecting a younger man with Zoe, at least 5 years older than yer or something, not 11 LoL


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...=2&t=939&sid=3acfa093fe7541f1a9d92c7aef03aed1
> Ah,if someone wants to cook a rack of lamb,this is the definitive recipe!
> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1032&sid=3acfa093fe7541f1a9d92c7aef03aed1
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that pearlyqueen was generally speaking  of his personal life in the last years,MG and AV included.


Thank you Morgane.  Yeah I was speaking of his personal life generally. The only reason I named those particular ladies was because the poster I was replying to had singled them out as what she considered to be girlfriends and had left out MG and AV. To me they are all in the same boat, black or white and I don't see much difference in his level of commitment to any of them. Nor do I find FWBs as derogatory as others seem to. IMO they look like women he liked, was friends with and had sexual relationships with. But I didn't see any great in love vibe or commitment, they all look more casual than that. I'm not criticising or defending anyone and who cares what anyof us thinks. Live and let live


----------



## ap1207

Michael spotted with Bradley Cooper. Unfortunately no pics, but they were celebrating Lars Ulrich's bachelor party.

http://www.tablehopper.com/starlet/metal-rock-bachelor-party-takes-over-starlight-room/


----------



## bhb2014

ap1207 said:


> Michael spotted with Bradley Cooper. Unfortunately no pics, but they were celebrating Lars Ulrich's bachelor party.
> 
> http://www.tablehopper.com/starlet/metal-rock-bachelor-party-takes-over-starlight-room/



Cool, thanks! The original article doesn't mention Michael though...but I'm sure he was there  I remember them hanging out last year!

http://www.people.com/article/metallica-lars-ulrich-bachelor-party


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

Ms Kiah said:


> Are people really going to try to say that Leasi, Zoe and Nicole were FWB and not his girlfriends? Oy.
> 
> Gee, I wonder what they have in common to relegate them to that category?



Yep! I mean even after Michael literally said himself they were his girlfriends you'll still have someone saying, no they couldn't possibly be his girlfriends. LMAO I guess every fandom has loonies 

Also, that quote from Lenny is hilarious. Haha


----------



## mchris55

ap1207 said:


> Michael spotted with Bradley Cooper. Unfortunately no pics, but they were celebrating Lars Ulrich's bachelor party.
> 
> http://www.tablehopper.com/starlet/metal-rock-bachelor-party-takes-over-starlight-room/[/QUOTE]
> 
> Who knows if this is true, but if it is WOW!! Fassbender, McKellen, and BCoop? Please sign me up!!!


----------



## Morgane

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...est-actor-contenders-20150303?page=2#comments

Now  I want to see pics of Michael and Ian McKellen partying together!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...est-actor-contenders-20150303?page=2#comments
> 
> Now  I want to see pics of Michael and Ian McKellen partying together!


Hahahahaha so cute, Michael that is


----------



## pearlyqueen

QueenOfTheNight said:


> Yep! I mean even after Michael literally said himself they were his girlfriends you'll still have someone saying, no they couldn't possibly be his girlfriends. LMAO I guess every fandom has loonies
> 
> Also, that quote from Lenny is hilarious. Haha


Oh really? Every fandom has its fantasists who over invest in certain areas. Keep on dreamin', one day you may wake up and smell the bacon


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Hahahahaha so cute, Michael that is



Cute indeed!!! Thanks for these pics! =)


----------



## mollie12

ap1207 said:


> Michael spotted with Bradley Cooper. Unfortunately no pics, but they were celebrating Lars Ulrich's bachelor party.
> 
> http://www.tablehopper.com/starlet/metal-rock-bachelor-party-takes-over-starlight-room/




It kind of says a lot about his current level of fame that he's not mentioned in the People article. Another mention:  



> Update, 3:15 pm: Turns out the group's dinner destination was none other than Mourad Lahlou's splashy new Mourad. "They did a tasting menu that we cooked especially for them," says Lahlou, who adds that Peter Coyote, Michael Fassbender, and tennis star Brad Gilbert were also among Ulrich's crew. "They were super badass, and people loved them."



http://sf.eater.com/2015/3/4/815007...isco-bradley-cooper-ian-mckellen-lucky-strike


----------



## QueenOfTheNight

pearlyqueen said:


> oh really? Every fandom has its fantasists who over invest in certain areas. Keep on dreamin', one day you may wake up and smell the bacon



k


----------



## Underoos!

"They were super badass"   LOL, they went bowling and ate spinach dip before that. 


I'm sorry but it always cracks me up when I see these models dating men twenty and thirty years older than they are!  Yuck!  

I always got a douche vibe from Lars Ulrich but maybe he's mellowed out.  I wonder if Michael knew him before last summer?


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, not only Michael has roles that might get Oscar attention but also Vikander. The Danish Girl is coming out in November in US so she might get nods for that and TLBO


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, not only Michael has roles that might get Oscar attention but also Vikander. The Danish Girl is coming out in November in US so she might get nods for that and TLBO


 
That may be true, but given the obvious sexism in Hollywood and how good Redmayne looks as a woman, they may overlook her and focus solely on Redmayne.


----------



## Ms Kiah

New pic from Slow West.


He looks _good_. My heart is shot to hell too.

http://www.transmissionfilms.com.au/films/slow-west


----------



## Ms Kiah

QueenOfTheNight said:


> Yep! I mean even after Michael literally said himself they were his girlfriends you'll still have someone saying, no they couldn't possibly be his girlfriends. LMAO I guess every fandom has loonies


 

It's quite something isn't it?


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Hahahahaha so cute, Michael that is





bhb2014 said:


> Cute indeed!!! Thanks for these pics! =)





bhb2014 said:


> Guys, not only Michael has roles that might get Oscar attention but also Vikander. The Danish Girl is coming out in November in US so she might get nods for that and TLBO


It was predictable,Hooper is quick on post-production. I don't know if she'supporting or lead in TDG. However she's already on some Oscar prediction lists  for it and TLBO: 
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...ons-the-2016-best-actress-contenders-20150304

New still for SW


----------



## Morgane

Young Fassy collection  There was a time when he looked like a teen! 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=LXRSslBi2CY


----------



## mollie12

...


----------



## bhb2014

I LOVED the poster! I thought that young actor was a main role in this film, not only Michael...or am I wrong?

About Vikander, yeah, maybe they'll forget about her and nominate Eddie only. BUT who knows? If she gives a stunning performance she might be recognized for that. I think she has way more chances with TDG than with TLBO.

Morgane, loved his young pics, very handsome! I prefer him today but OMG, what a hottie in his 20s!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I LOVED the poster! I thought that young actor was a main role in this film, not only Michael...or am I wrong?
> 
> About Vikander, yeah, maybe they'll forget about her and nominate Eddie only. BUT who knows? If she gives a stunning performance she might be recognized for that. I think she has way more chances with TDG than with TLBO.
> 
> Morgane, loved his young pics, very handsome! I prefer him today but OMG, what a hottie in his 20s!


Those pics are from the behind- the- scenes of the music video Blind Pilots (2003/4). That SAS commercial (1998) was,I suppose,his first acting job.

Slow West will screen at the Tribeca Festival.
http://variety.com/2015/film/news/tribeca-film-festival-2015-schwarzenegger-zombie-1201446961/


----------



## italian style

according to "amica"italian magazine Machbeth will be screen at Cannes Festival....i hope so :i am looking forward to wach it!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Those pics are from the behind- the- scenes of the music video Blind Pilots (2003/4). That SAS commercial (1998) was,I suppose,his first acting job.
> 
> Slow West will screen at the Tribeca Festival.
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/tribeca-film-festival-2015-schwarzenegger-zombie-1201446961/



Awesome! I really hope that Michael can attend Tribeca! Maybe the film will be screened before shooting begins with X-Men


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> according to "amica"italian magazine Machbeth will be screen at Cannes Festival....i hope so :i am looking forward to wach it!



Really? I also read on Royal Monaco, also an Italian website, that Little Prince is being presented at Cannes too! But I always thought iit would, perfect place for this film!

http://www.royalmonaco.net/2014/12/il-piccolo-principe-tra-i-film-di-cannes-2015.html

Do you have the link for Macbeth???


----------



## italian style

Here it is http://www.amica.it/2015/03/07/festival-di-cannes-2015-le-prime-previsioni/


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Here it is http://www.amica.it/2015/03/07/festival-di-cannes-2015-le-prime-previsioni/



Oooh it's a predictions' post, I thought it was a similar article to the one I posted before. Yeah, many specialized websites predict Macbeth to premiere at Cannes. One also said that TAU will be there, probably in a paralell section


----------



## Morgane

I think there's a good chance that Macbeth and TAU will premiere at Cannes,let's hope not for the opening ceremony (Macbeth)!


----------



## mchris55

It will only be about, DAMN time!! Don't over exert yourself Harvey!

This is such bs!!!!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think there's a good chance that Macbeth and TAU will premiere at Cannes,let's hope not for the opening ceremony (Macbeth)!



I think that Macbeth will be on the official competition and won't open it neither. They might choose Little Prince to open the festival...stellar cast, based on a French classic book  It would be a dream if Michael won the best actor prize!

TAU will probably be on Un Certain Regard or Directors' Fortnight IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

More predictions, now from THR! Macbeth competing and Tomorrowland and Mad Max as strong contenders to open Cannes. 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cannes-todd-mccarthy-possibilities-probabilities-779894


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I think that Macbeth will be on the official competition and won't open it neither. They might choose Little Prince to open the festival...stellar cast, based on a French classic book  It would be a dream if Michael won the best actor prize!
> 
> *TAU will probably be on Un Certain Regard or Directors' Fortnight IMO*.


Yes,it's a good option. Regarding Macbeth,I was kidding!
In the last years they have selected  Hollywood films which can guarantee a star-studded opening gala. I've seen someone speculating about Bradley Cooper's Chef,it's possible.
Some speculation about the line-up:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cannes-todd-mccarthy-possibilities-probabilities-779894

In other news,I'm a little bit in love with this GIFs


----------



## Morgane

We have linked the same article!! 
Mad Max is another possibility.


----------



## bhb2014

Hahahahahaha loved the gifs! =)

Yeah, it's a pretty good article! Tomorrowland is a strong possibility too, it opens in France on the same day Cannes starts. Many options!


----------



## Morgane

Morgane said:


> Yes,it's a good option. Regarding Macbeth,I was kidding!
> In the last years they have selected  Hollywood films which can guarantee a star-studded opening gala. I've seen someone speculating about Bradley Cooper's Chef.
> 
> In other news,I'm a little bit in love with this GIFs


*these


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Hahahahahaha loved the gifs! =)
> 
> Yeah, it's a pretty good article! *Tomorrowland is a strong possibility too,* it opens in France on the same day Cannes starts. Many options!


Yes,Clooney is a big draw. 
He was at the San Sebastian Film Festival.


----------



## bhb2014

He is indeed!!!

Alicia praising Michael in new interview =)

http://www.goss.ie/2015/03/hes-off-...-she-really-admires-him/#.VP17yk5n3cQ.twitter


----------



## ap1207

bhb2014 said:


> He is indeed!!!
> 
> Alicia praising Michael in new interview =)
> 
> http://www.goss.ie/2015/03/hes-off-...-she-really-admires-him/#.VP17yk5n3cQ.twitter



It's always great to hear such positive feedback from his co-workers!!

Though I have to say, it's pretty funny that this website thinks her saying nice things about him means that he's "off the market" lol. The lengths that people take to make a story.


----------



## bhb2014

ap1207 said:


> It's always great to hear such positive feedback from his co-workers!!
> 
> Though I have to say, it's pretty funny that this website thinks her saying nice things about him means that he's "off the market" lol. The lengths that people take to make a story.



LoL if we keep this thought then he would have dated all his co-stars because all of them praised him and still do!  It reminded me of that recent article about AC, in which they said that his "relationship" with Vikander was in danger now that Marion is shooting another film with him. Oh this websites...LoL


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> LoL if we keep this thought then he would have dated all his co-stars because all of them praised him and still do!  It reminded me of that recent article about AC, in which they said that his "relationship" with Vikander was in danger now that Marion is shooting another film with him. Oh this websites...LoL




This one is even better than yours.

http://fb.me/3FkO2UGUi


----------



## italian style

Ahahah!!!someone should theach them what being a journalist mean!!!!


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> This one is even better than yours.
> 
> http://fb.me/3FkO2UGUi



HAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHAHAHHA I laughed so much when I read this!  I'm not even going to say anything, I'm speechless LoL


----------



## FassbenderLover

39 yo huh smh


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHAHAHHA I laughed so much when I read this!  I'm not even going to say anything, I'm speechless LoL



Is Lupita a new ex? 
I've never seen this pic:







> Michael Fassbender at the Elysian in Chicago. He sang Message in a Bottle to me right before I snapped this, so I had only a minute to get an image without his mouth hanging open
> 
> Lenny Gilmore (C) 2011


 
And this too:




I like this kind of photoshoot where people are "natural" in their poses. I prefer these pics to those where he' s all sexed up


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, Michael is 37, 38 to be in April. Even the age, which is something basic, is wrong LoL About Lupita I don't know if they had something while shooting 12 Years. Do you know?? I remember seeing pics of her with a supposed boyfriend last year.

Jesus Christ, this pic on the wall is like HEAVEN. Thank you Morgane!  His eyes...OMG! It's like, you look at them and you see everything, his soul. Not surprised with the singing part, he loves to sing LoL


----------



## Morgane

This girl met him when he was on vacation in Buenos Aires:
http://ask.fm/RoadsintheSky/answer/38051120075


> Conociste a Michael Fassbender? Pudiste hablar con el? Como es? O.O *__* Si, lo conocí, hablamos un rato largo con él... Creo que no puedo describírtelo. Es todo lo que te esperás que sea, y más todavía.


I think she was part of a group of fans who met him in a night club. Some of them posted long and detailed reports on tumblr! 
http://moriartyownsthetardis.tumblr...ince-all-the-picture-are-out-there-i-might-as
http://captainjackhotness.tumblr.com/post/48013106489/hi


> And he's adorable and incredibly nice  AND HE IS SO SOFT AND WARM Im telling you Im 10xmore in love with him after seeinf him face to face tbh


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, Michael is 37, 38 to be in April. Even the age, which is something basic, is wrong LoL About Lupita I don't know if they had something while shooting 12 Years. Do you know?? I remember seeing pics of her with a supposed boyfriend last year.
> 
> Jesus Christ, this pic on the wall is like HEAVEN. Thank you Morgane!  His eyes...OMG! It's like, you look at them and you see everything, his soul. Not surprised with the singing part, he loves to sing LoL



No,I don't think. I 've never got the impression that he was interested in Lupita. When they were filming,he was with Nicole,I suppose,and Michael didn't even take part in the promotional tour. After the Oscars Lupita was linked to Leto,Pitt,Michael,Ejiofor..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> No,I don't think. I 've never got the impression that he was interested in Lupita. When they were filming,he was with Nicole,I suppose,and Michael didn't even take part in the promotional tour. After the Oscars Lupita was linked to Leto,Pitt,Michael,Ejiofor..



Are you serious? Pitt??? LoL Leto I remember quite well  

Michael was dating Nicole in 2012? I thought they were already over by then.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This girl met him when he was on vacation in Buenos Aires:
> http://ask.fm/RoadsintheSky/answer/38051120075
> 
> I think she was part of a group of fans who met him in a night club. Some of them posted long and detailed reports on tumblr!
> http://moriartyownsthetardis.tumblr...ince-all-the-picture-are-out-there-i-might-as
> http://captainjackhotness.tumblr.com/post/48013106489/hi



hahhaahahahhahaha "he's what you expect and even more" LoL Loved the pics, he seems to be a fun person to be around!


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> This girl met him when he was on vacation in Buenos Aires:
> http://ask.fm/RoadsintheSky/answer/38051120075
> 
> I think she was part of a group of fans who met him in a night club. Some of them posted long and detailed reports on tumblr!
> http://moriartyownsthetardis.tumblr...ince-all-the-picture-are-out-there-i-might-as
> http://captainjackhotness.tumblr.com/post/48013106489/hi



These pictures were from April 2013 I believe. He went down to South America ( Argentina/ Rio for 2 weeks.)  This same lady had a very detailed story about what he was doing that night in the club.  In the third picture, the girl behind was making out with him according to the lady's post. She described in detail that MF was "tongue kissing her and feeling her up". He seemed drunk and he didn't want to leave the club when his friends told him they were leaving. His friend is the fourth person.  This blew up tumblr because she was answering questions for days.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> These pictures were from April 2013 I believe. He went down to South America ( Argentina/ Rio for 2 weeks.)  This same lady had a very detailed story about what he was doing that night in the club.  In the third picture, the girl behind was making out with him according to the lady's post. She described in detail that MF was "tongue kissing her and feeling her up". He seemed drunk and he didn't want to leave the club when his friends told him they were leaving. His friend is the fourth person.  This blew up tumblr because she was answering questions for days.


Yes,those pics are from April 2013  This is her very detailed report 
http://moriartyownsthetardis.tumblr.com/post/48785071919/how-i-met-your-mother-i-mean-how-we-met
He was very nice with them.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Are you serious? Pitt??? LoL Leto I remember quite well
> 
> Michael was dating Nicole in 2012? I thought they were already over by then.


Pitt was mentioned in some (hilarious) blind items 
Yes,they were together.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,those pics are from April 2013  This is her very detailed report
> http://moriartyownsthetardis.tumblr.com/post/48785071919/how-i-met-your-mother-i-mean-how-we-met
> He was very nice with them.



Wow, now that's a detailed report! LoL yeah, it seems he's a very friendly and fun guy to be around. The girl he made out with looks a little bit like Alicia and Madalina...very beautiful too   Thanks!


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> Wow, now that's a detailed report! LoL yeah, it seems he's a very friendly and fun guy to be around. The girl he made out with looks a little bit like Alicia and Madalina...very beautiful too   Thanks!



There were a lot more pictures circulating at the time.  The lady looked like Eva Mendes but darker.  Her hair came down to her hips.  A beautiful Latina.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> There were a lot more pictures circulating at the time.  The lady looked like Eva Mendes but darker.  Her hair came down to her hips.  A beautiful Latina.



I didn't remember that! But I've been a huge fan of Michael recently so...yeah, wonderful woman!


----------



## jlactofree

The lady was wrote the story was also answering questions for days about specific things.  I remember she said the lady he was making out with was just standing there while he was kissing all over her and his hands were caressing her buttocks.

She thought something was wrong with the her because she said she would have jumped him.  She was hilarious.  
She also said that while they were in the street with him, he couldn't stop looking at a Cuban woman that walked past them.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> The lady was wrote the story was also answering questions for days about specific things.  I remember she said the lady he was making out with was just standing there while he was kissing all over her and his hands were caressing her buttocks.
> 
> She thought something was wrong with the her because she said she would have jumped him.  She was hilarious.
> She also said that while they were in the street with him, he couldn't stop looking at a Cuban woman that walked past them.



hahahhahaha I didn't read the comments LoL I understand her...if it was me I'd in shock too LoL there's nothing wrong with her, she's human!


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> hahahhahaha I didn't read the comments LoL I understand her...if it was me I'd in shock too LoL there's nothing wrong with her, she's human!



If you did that bhb2014, I would be SO disappointed in you. If you are going to let him kiss and grope you, and you are going to behave like that woman, pass him along, let someone else have some fun.


I had never seen that story before, thanks. The amount of detail was unbelievable and hilarious. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> If you did that bhb2014, I would be SO disappointed in you. If you are going to let him kiss and grope you, and you are going to behave like that woman, pass him along, let someone else have some fun.
> 
> 
> I had never seen that story before, thanks. The amount of detail was unbelievable and hilarious. I can't stop laughing.



hahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahaha ok, if that happens one day I'll keep that in mind!  #yeahright

I love reading this story, so funny! Best part was when he took the girl's mobile and talked to her friend, calling her with her nickname LoL Ooh Michael...it's nice to see his funny side since he only does dramas LoL I'd love to see him in a real comedy just to see how he'd perform! Frank was a good start but I want MORE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahaha ok, if that happens one day I'll keep that in mind!  #yeahright
> 
> I love reading this story, so funny! Best part was when he took the girl's mobile and talked to her friend, calling her with her nickname LoL Ooh Michael...it's nice to see his funny side since he only does dramas LoL I'd love to see him in a real comedy just to see how he'd perform! Frank was a good start but I want MORE!!!!!!!!!!!



He wasn't trying to be funny, he was intoxicated.  Also, the questions from people and her comments were part of her Tumblr.   About 6 pages. From at least 60 or more people. This was two years ago. You may have to go back to that date.  I don't believe you will find them in the comments with the pics.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> He wasn't trying to be funny, he was intoxicated.  Also, the questions from people and her comments were part of her Tumblr.   About 6 pages. From at least 60 or more people. This was two years ago. You may have to go back to that date.  I don't believe you will find them in the comments with the pics.



I don't think he was trying to be funny, he is funny LoL Of course that sober he wouldn't do that but seeing him in interviews and press conferences and friends talking about him you can clearly see he's a fun guy to be around with and he does similar things  I love when he sings during interviews or make noises with his mouth LoL


----------



## gemini582

They've been showing clips of Trespass in France and so far the reaction has been positive.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> They've been showing clips of Trespass in France and so far the reaction has been positive.



OMG, amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's the same distributor of Lost River in France. They also presented Gosling's film and High Rise. Some guy asked about Macbeth but I don't think that Studiocanal showed it.

Thanks!


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> They've been showing clips of Trespass in France and so far the reaction has been positive.


Thanks!Great news. 
I'm looking forward to this film,Gleeson and Fassbender are  a great match.


> OMG, amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's the same distributor of Lost River in France. They also presented Gosling's film and High Rise. Some guy asked about Macbeth but I don't think that Studiocanal showed it.


Lost River is not a very good film.. but I'm interested in High Rise. I think there are good chances to see it and TAU at Cannes.


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's the same distributor of Lost River in France. They also presented Gosling's film and High Rise. Some guy asked about Macbeth but I don't think that Studiocanal showed it.
> 
> Thanks!



From what I can tell there wasn't any Macbeth footage shown.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Thanks!Great news.
> I'm looking forward to this film,Gleeson and Fassbender are  a great match.
> 
> Lost River is not a very good film.. but I'm interested in High Rise. I think there are good chances to see it and TAU at Cannes.



It isn't? You've seen it already? Jealous here! I watched the trailer and I found it quite interesting. Despite bad reviews on Rotten Tomatoes, on Vodkaster it had a much better reception by reviewers. High Rise sounds pretty good!

I think we'll see TAU at Cannes but in a paralell section. Let's see next month!


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> The lady was wrote the story was also answering questions for days about specific things.  I remember she said the lady he was making out with was just standing there while he was kissing all over her and his hands were caressing her buttocks.
> 
> *She thought something was wrong with the her because she said she would have jumped him.  She was hilarious.
> *She also said that while they were in the street with him, he couldn't stop looking at a Cuban woman that walked past them.


  But I'm pretty sure that she embellished something,just to keep the gossip going.. 


> I don't think he was trying to be funny, he is funny LoL Of course that sober he wouldn't do that but seeing him in interviews and press conferences and friends talking about him you can clearly see he's a fun guy to be around with and he does similar things  I love when he sings during interviews or make noises with his mouth LoL


Yes,he's a very funny person. Even if he was a bit drunk..,I don't think he knows Supernatural and Torchwood!  He legitimately thought that her name was Jo 
I wonder how many actors would have behaved like him,in that friendly way,while on vacation with their friends.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> But I'm pretty sure that she embellished something,just to keep the gossip going..
> 
> Yes,he's a very funny person. Even if he was a bit drunk..,I don't think he knows Supernatural and Torchwood!  He legitimately thought that her name was Jo
> I wonder how many actors would have behaved like him,in that friendly way,while on vacation with their friends.



hahhahaahhahahahaha 

It depends on the person. Some prefer to be more discrete, others don't like to interact a lot with fans and some are like Michael LoL There are probably many actors who behave like him but I can't think of anyone right now LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> It isn't? You've seen it already? Jealous here! I watched the trailer and I found it quite interesting. Despite bad reviews on Rotten Tomatoes, on Vodkaster it had a much better reception by reviewers. High Rise sounds pretty good!
> 
> I think we'll see TAU at Cannes but in a paralell section. Let's see next month!


No,no,I've not seen it! But I remember that the reviews from Cannes were unanimously terrible.. basically a bad Nicolas Winding Refn's film.
Yes,High Rise sounds good,Ballard's novel is surely a good material.
I agree about TAU.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahhahaahhahahahaha
> 
> It depends on the person. Some prefer to be more discrete, others don't like to interact a lot with fans and some are like Michael LoL *There are probably many actors who behave like him but I can't think of anyone right now LoL*


 I think many people are nice when they are promoting something,otherwise they can't wait to get rid of fans.


----------



## Ms Kiah

gemini582 said:


> They've been showing clips of Trespass in France and so far the reaction has been positive.


 
Yes! I want this to be good!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> No,no,I've not seen it! But I remember that the reviews from Cannes were unanimously terrible.. basically a bad Nicolas Winding Refn's film.
> Yes,High Rise sounds good,Ballard's novel is surely a good material.
> I agree about TAU.



Oh yeah, true. I don't know, I loved its trailer, it sounds good. And soundtrack is incredible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8ngDiG9V8w


----------



## mollie12

I always thought his behavior in Argentina is probably how he typically behaved in his 20s prefame and how he would behave a lot more now if he weren't famous.


----------



## gemini582

Ms Kiah said:


> Yes! I want this to be good!



Me too. This is high on my list of his films to see.



mollie12 said:


> I always thought his behavior in Argentina is probably how he typically behaved in his 20s prefame and how he would behave a lot more now if he weren't famous.



Honestly, I bet he still acts like this more often than we hear. He knows how to go unnoticed when he wants. There's probably a lot that never gets tweeted or gossiped about.


----------



## mollie12

gemini582 said:


> Me too. This is high on my list of his films to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I bet he still acts like this more often than we hear. He knows how to go unnoticed when he wants. There's probably a lot that never gets tweeted or gossiped about.



Yeah, I wasn't saying he never/rarely does it now.  But you wouldn't see him act like that with fans/the general public in a popular, open-to-the-public club in London/NYC obviously.  He let his guard down in a foreign country.  But there are events and private clubs where there are certain codes/expectations in place to allow celebs to let be a bit wild without worrying the next day about whether they'd be in a tabloid or gossiped about on various social media platforms.


----------



## gemini582

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't saying he never/rarely does it now.  But you wouldn't see him act like that with fans/the general public in a popular, open-to-the-public club in London/NYC obviously.  He let his guard down in a foreign country.  But there are events and private clubs where there are certain codes/expectations in place to allow celebs to let be a bit wild without worrying the next day about whether they'd be in a tabloid or gossiped about on various social media platforms.




Oh I agree with you. I doubt you'll see him acting like this with fans anytime soon. I was just saying I don't think he's as changed as he appears. I think he's gotten media savvy and he's smart about what he's doing and who he's doing it with.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't saying he never/rarely does it now. * But you wouldn't see him act like that with fans/the general public in a popular, open-to-the-public club in London/NYC obviously.  *He let his guard down in a foreign country.  But there are events and private clubs where there are certain codes/expectations in place to allow celebs to let be a bit wild without worrying the next day about whether they'd be in a tabloid or gossiped about on various social media platforms.


I agree with you. What happened at the after-party of A Dangerous Method premiere ,for example,surely taught him something..


----------



## jlactofree

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't saying he never/rarely does it now.  But you wouldn't see him act like that with fans/the general public in a popular, open-to-the-public club in London/NYC obviously.  He let his guard down in a foreign country.  But there are events and private clubs where there are certain codes/expectations in place to allow celebs to let be a bit wild without worrying the next day about whether they'd be in a tabloid or gossiped about on various social media platforms.



Agree 100%


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> Oh I agree with you. I doubt you'll see him acting like this with fans anytime soon. I was just saying I don't think he's as changed as he appears. I think he's gotten media savvy and he's smart about what he's doing and who he's doing it with.



Agree 100%


----------



## jlactofree

When he went to Peru in April of last year, you didn't see or hear anything except one fan picture and an article that he stayed at a hotel.  But I'm pretty sure he enjoyed himself.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Fassy _always_ enjoys himself.


----------



## Morgane

Other reactions:
Tom Left@Tom_Left 
La BA post-production de #TresPassAgainstUs donne vraiment envie! @thejokersfilms #showeb2printemps

ClairIssa@HostileIndian
@thejokersfilms encore une fois au dessus du game au #showeb2printemps. Leur BA de #Trespassagainstus m'a bouleversé. J'imagine pas le film!

Daily Mars@DailyMarsNet
Le prochain film de Fassbender et Gleeson Trespass Against Us semble très tendu avec des rôles taillés sur mesure.

Manureva@regardezmoica
Fassbender et Brendan Gleeson réunis dans un même film promet du grand spectacle #TrespassAgainstUs @le_pacte

Manureva@regardezmoica
#HighRise et #TrespassAgainstUs ont l'air géniaux! @le_pacte @waytobluefr


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Other reactions:
> Tom Left@Tom_Left
> La BA post-production de #TresPassAgainstUs donne vraiment envie! @thejokersfilms #showeb2printemps
> 
> ClairIssa@HostileIndian
> @thejokersfilms encore une fois au dessus du game au #showeb2printemps. Leur BA de #Trespassagainstus m'a bouleversé. J'imagine pas le film!
> 
> Daily Mars@DailyMarsNet
> Le prochain film de Fassbender et Gleeson Trespass Against Us semble très tendu avec des rôles taillés sur mesure.
> 
> Manureva@regardezmoica
> Fassbender et Brendan Gleeson réunis dans un même film promet du grand spectacle #TrespassAgainstUs @le_pacte
> 
> Manureva@regardezmoica
> #HighRise et #TrespassAgainstUs ont l'air géniaux! @le_pacte @waytobluefr



So far French really loved TAU!  That's a good sign! Now I really think Michael's film will get a Cannes release, just don't know if in Main Competition or other section.

Btw, Lost River's critics in France are waaaay more positive than around the world.

http://www.vodkaster.com/films/lost-river/1269762


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Other reactions:
> Tom Left@Tom_Left
> La BA post-production de #TresPassAgainstUs donne vraiment envie! @thejokersfilms #showeb2printemps
> 
> ClairIssa@HostileIndian
> @thejokersfilms encore une fois au dessus du game au #showeb2printemps. Leur BA de #Trespassagainstus m'a bouleversé. J'imagine pas le film!
> 
> Daily Mars@DailyMarsNet
> Le prochain film de Fassbender et Gleeson Trespass Against Us semble très tendu avec des rôles taillés sur mesure.
> 
> Manureva@regardezmoica
> Fassbender et Brendan Gleeson réunis dans un même film promet du grand spectacle #TrespassAgainstUs @le_pacte
> 
> Manureva@regardezmoica
> #HighRise et #TrespassAgainstUs ont l'air géniaux! @le_pacte @waytobluefr


 
This is all very well and good, but can we SEE something? I believe they are called trailers. Trailers for something, anything at this point. This is becoming unbearable. This movie, that movie, and the other movie are really, really great, but no, YOU, can't see a thing.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> This is all very well and good, but can we SEE something? I believe they are called trailers. Trailers for something, anything at this point. This is becoming unbearable. This movie, that movie, and the other movie are really, really great, but no, YOU, can't see a thing.



I've only seen one pic of TAU, they could at least release more stills or a trailer soon. I'm tired of waiting for Macbeth too =P


----------



## Morgane

> So far French really loved TAU!  That's a good sign! Now I really think Michael's film will get a Cannes release, just don't know if in Main Competition or other section.
> 
> *Btw, Lost River's critics in France are waaaay more positive than around the world.
> *


It seems so,maybe someone was too harsh because it lacks  originality,I don't know..
TAU and High Rise have had a  really  positive feedback. TAU is Adam Smith's feature debut,
 I don't think it will be in the main competition,IF it will premiere at Cannes.



mchris55 said:


> This is all very well and good, but can we SEE something? I believe they are called trailers. Trailers for something, anything at this point. This is becoming unbearable. This movie, that movie, and the other movie are really, really great, but no, YOU, can't see a thing.


  Macbeth is a mysterious case ,Slow West had a very long post-production. It seems that Adam Smith is still working on TAU. I think that TLBO's trailer will be the first thing we'll see.


----------



## Hackensack

Let's not forget Untitled Terence Malick film.  No trailer (of course), but there seem to be a lot of new stills from it floating around--at least new to me.


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Let's not forget Untitled Terence Malick film.  No trailer (of course), but there seem to be a lot of new stills from it floating around--at least new to me.



Where????????/ Please show me them!  This movie can come out soon too, true! And it's the one I've been expecting the most fromm Malick!


----------



## Hackensack

> Where????????



Here is a good tumblr site full of stills--not all Fassbender, but lots of MFhttp://waitingformalickproject.tumblr.com!


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Here is a good tumblr site full of stills--not all Fassbender, but lots of MFhttp://waitingformalickproject.tumblr.com!



hahaahhahha loved the name of the Tumblr LoL Thanks, I'd never seen those before!


----------



## bhb2014

Marion will talk about Macbeth today, hope the interview comes out soon! I'm sure she'll say the most beautiful things about Michael, as she already has  That's a sign that promotion might start soon, finally!

https://instagram.com/pmafilms/p/0ILqwWotg7/


----------



## ap1207

New for me, but someone spotted him on a plane three weeks ago. My guess is this was when he was heading to NYC or coming back. 


http://iconosquare.com/p/939162834557691554_24005984


----------



## Morgane

> New for me, but someone spotted him on a plane three weeks ago. My guess is this was when he was heading to NYC or coming back.
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/939162834557691554_24005984


Thanks!



bhb2014 said:


> Marion will talk about Macbeth today, hope the interview comes out soon! I'm sure she'll say the most beautiful things about Michael, as she already has  That's a sign that promotion might start soon, finally!
> 
> https://instagram.com/pmafilms/p/0ILqwWotg7/


Maybe they are already planning a bit of promotion..
I want to see some photoshoots with these two 
I liked that with Mia Wasikowska.


----------



## Morgane

Regarding the Malick film.. Michael,Florence Welch,Lykke Li and Gosling 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=x_UGLfcC_NQ
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AmDLiuTrBW4


----------



## bhb2014

Thanks for the pic!

Morgane, I want some photoshoots like that too! But mostly something more sexy and hot like those he did with Theron for W Magazine. I almost died with their pics


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are already planning a bit of promotion..
> I want to see some photoshoots with these two
> I liked that with Mia Wasikowska.


I love her shoes


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Regarding the Malick film.. Michael,Florence Welch,Lykke Li and Gosling



hahahaahahhahaha loved it! Michael is so funny!  They shot this film in 2012? Jeez, it's about time to release it! It sounds amazing, seriously!


----------



## Morgane

> I love her shoes


Yes,and Mia is beautiful in that photoshoot.


bhb2014 said:


> Thanks for the pic!
> 
> Morgane, I want some photoshoots like that too! But mostly something more sexy and hot like those he did with Theron for W Magazine. I almost died with their pics


I liked that with Charlize too,maybe it was a bit too photoshopped.. 
This photoshoot with Natalia Vodianova is also great,I like the concept behind it.




http://www.vogue.com/865352/modern-times-michael-fassbender-and-natalia-vodianova/


> Suddenly the door gusts open on a blast of testosterone, and the hottest actor in London, wearing jeans, a peacoat, and a wide, toothy grin, walks two steps, shakes my hand, and orders tea. Everyones head snaps up.
> 
> He is so physically arresting (handsome face unshaven, light eyes dancing) that he sucks all the air out of the room, mesmerizing even the preschoolers in strollers (whose little, wondering voices fill my recorder.) He squeezes in beside me, says yes, last nights BAFTA ceremony was so much fun; and his laughing, Irish-accented voice rolls out with Brad and Angelina this and Colin Firth that and Meryl Streep the other, and how he had missed Judi Dench (whom he venerates), and how thrilled he was that his friend and collaborator John Maclean won Best Short Film for Pitch Black Heist (in which Fassbender did the heisting).



However the cutest one is this from Vogue Italy:


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaahahhahaha loved it! Michael is so funny!  *They shot this film in 2012? Jeez, it's about time to release it! *It sounds amazing, seriously!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I hate those people for not posting that picture of him at the airport immediately.


----------



## mollie12

That photoshoot with Charlize was kind of embarrassing, to be honest.

But yes, the Mia/W Mag shoot is one of his best, as is the Natalia V/Vogue Mag shoot, though I wish he'd been featured more.


----------



## Ms Kiah

The entire press tour with Charlize was embarrassing.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> *That photoshoot with Charlize was kind of embarrassing, to be honest.
> *
> But yes, the Mia/W Mag shoot is one of his best, as is the Natalia V/Vogue Mag shoot, though I wish he'd been featured more.


I didn't dislike the concept,but yes,the execution  was a bit overdone.. 
This year there will be plenty of occasions to see him. 
Speaking of Vogue,this Caitlin Cronenberg's cover story for L'Uomo Vogue is great too:




http://www.vogue.it/en/uomo-vogue/cover-story/2012/01/michael-fassbender
http://youtube.com/watch?v=c1g0azIOW0o



> Do you have a memorable photoshoot that really stands out for you?
> My shoot for mens Italian Vogue with Michael Fassbender was really memorable because it was my first time shooting anything Vogue-related. And it was the cover. It was a lot of pressure, but in a good way. We shot in downtown L.A., in an abandoned train in a parking lot. We almost got arrested and our fashion editor literally bribed the police with chocolate! He was about to arrest us and charge us $10,000 bail each, but luckily it was at the end of the shoot. It was really outrageous and very memorable, as well as kind of a turning point in my career. That was in December 2011.


----------



## Underoos!

Ms Kiah said:


> I hate those people for not posting that picture of him at the airport immediately.



Exactly!  Why did it take three weeks to post?  No excuses!


----------



## Underoos!

mollie12 said:


> That photoshoot with Charlize was kind of embarrassing, to be honest.



I don't know which was the worst part of that photo shoot: the clothing or the poses!!  Definitely, embarrassing.


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh I liked it! Ok that some positions were too much but I find those pics extremely sexy LoL I also laughed a lot watching their interviews, specially the one for W Magazine. 

But yeah, the photoshoot with Mia was stunning! I think he'll do something like that with Marion. Besides, she never does photoshoots like those he did with Theron =)


----------



## Ms Kiah

The Fass out last night in SF meeting photographers and promising photo shoots! Hopefully he wasn't just being drunk nice and he'll actually show up today. :giggles:



> just met michael fassbender, were doing a quick shoot tomorrow then he's coming to my solo show at @evergoldgallery twemoji.maxcdn.com/16x16/270c.png thanks @eugandeug @rhinoknife


 

Nice one. The squint, the bone structure, the hands, the tight t shirt. Yes boy.

Her pics look interesting tho check out her instagram.


https://instagram.com/sandycandykim


----------



## gemini582

Ms Kiah said:


> The Fass out last night in SF meeting photographers and promising photo shoots! Hopefully he wasn't just being drunk nice and he'll actually show up today. :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one. The squint, the bone structure, the hands, the tight t shirt. Yes boy.
> 
> Her pics look interesting tho check out her instagram.
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/sandycandykim


If you look at the sample pics in her SF exhibit they're mostly nudes. I wonder what sort of shoot this is. Could be interesting.


----------



## gemini582

Another pic. Iron Maiden...lol.


----------



## Ms Kiah

He's looking so good!

Fass approved. *Delighted grin*


----------



## bhb2014

hahahhahhaahahha nice, thanks! Can't wait to see the pics she took! 

Shooting is about to end, isn't it?


----------



## FassbenderLover

I wanna nibble on him like rat on cheese


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I wanna nibble on him like rat on cheese



:lolots:


----------



## Ms Kiah

FassbenderLover said:


> I wanna nibble on him like rat on cheese


 
Do you have enough teeth tho?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ms Kiah said:


> Do you have enough teeth tho?


 I have enough, and when I'm done nibbling he can nibble on me


----------



## mollie12

He has his 2010-2011 hair back.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael has enough teeths to do that! Hahaha I saw a tweet during Superbowl, in which the guy said Michael was there and when I clicked it was a person disguised as a shark LoL

I'm not a fan of this hair but it's because of Jobs. I don't know how he'll look alike in X-Men...it's the 80s though...


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> Another pic. Iron Maiden...lol.



That shirt has to be old.  I've seen it in pics in 2011.


----------



## FassbenderLover

jlactofree said:


> That shirt has to be old.  I've seen it in pics in 2011.


His clothes outlast his relationships 
 :giggles:


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh I liked it! Ok that some positions were too much but I find those pics extremely sexy LoL I also laughed a lot watching their interviews, specially the one for W Magazine.
> 
> But yeah, the photoshoot with Mia was stunning! I think he'll do something like that with Marion. Besides, she never does photoshoots like those he did with Theron =)


Yes,some pics are sexy, in others above the poses seem too much..  and  Charlize is such a beautiful woman that she doesn't need to have  her image photoshopped in that way.. Michael too. With Marion,yes,I think we'll see something different..


----------



## jlactofree

FassbenderLover said:


> His clothes outlast his relationships
> :giggles:




So true!


----------



## Morgane

Ms Kiah said:


> The Fass out last night in SF meeting photographers and promising photo shoots! *Hopefully he wasn't just being drunk nice and he'll actually show up today. :giggles:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one. The squint, the bone structure, the hands, the tight t shirt. Yes boy.
> 
> Her pics look interesting tho check out her instagram.
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/sandycandykim





> He has his 2010-2011 hair back.


I've already said that he's giving Magneto/Brandon vibes 
And that T-shirt is obviously like his infamous  camo shorts.. something undeniable.


----------



## bhb2014

I never noticed this shirt LoL apparently he loves it  But what I like the most about him is that he manages to be simple and elegant at the same time


----------



## Morgane

http://iconosquare.com/p/940004096839704643_240310695


> andrea_hard_an about 5 hours ago
> he was at a bar in SF. I put my dollar on the pool table where he was playing and of coarse lurked and pretended not to know him. he started talking to me while I was playing pool and then after a shot or so I said "I'm not gonna pretend like I don't know who you are, Michael Fassbender. I love your work (mighta said I love you)." he was totally rooting for me to win and when I beat a member of his crew in pool I was on a high and asked if he'd take a photobooth pic with me. and of coarse I asked if my best bros could be in it too. lol we were all being giddy little girls. then we chatted for a while after about careers and he gave us advice for wanting to work in film. it's was amazing #swoon.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/940004096839704643_240310695


----------



## Allie28

I love reading these fan encounters.  It shows how good-natured and down-to-earth Michael is.  Even at the height of his fame.  It's one thing for a celebrity to take a few secs to sign an autograph or take a picture but to let them hang out with them like that?  I know there's times he's been in a hurry or couldn't accommodate fans but it seems like his inclination is always to be cool and treat fans as well as he'd treat big wigs (maybe even better?).  I read about other celebs who travel with their entourages who make sure "regular folk" don't get too close.  The fact that Michael's not like this at all makes me love him even more.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I love reading these fan encounters.  It shows how good-natured and down-to-earth Michael is.  Even at the height of his fame.  It's one thing for a celebrity to take a few secs to sign an autograph or take a picture but to let them hang out with them like that?  I know there's times he's been in a hurry or couldn't accommodate fans but it seems like his inclination is always to be cool and treat fans as well as he'd treat big wigs (maybe even better?).  I read about other celebs who travel with their entourages who make sure "regular folk" don't get too close.  The fact that Michael's not like this at all makes me love him even more.



Yeah, Michael never let fame change his behavior and he's always nice to fans and even in interviews he's extremely humble and funny. It seems you're talking to a friend  I love his personality! It's weird because we see him playing villains or big dramas all the time and when we get to know him in person he's so different. I hope he does comedies in the future!


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, Michael never let fame change his behavior and he's always nice to fans and even in interviews he's extremely humble and funny. It seems you're talking to a friend  I love his personality! It's *weird because we see him playing villains or big dramas all the time and when we get to know him in person he's so different.* I hope he does comedies in the future!


 
Yes, I agree. 

One of my favorite interviews with him was a reporter starting off the discussion with, "So you're happy." It's adorable and Fassy laughs asking, "You expected me to be a miserable sufferer?"


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> One of my favorite interviews with him was a reporter starting off the discussion with, "So you're happy." It's adorable and Fassy laughs asking, "You expected me to be a miserable sufferer?"



hahahahahahahaahahhaaha I didn't see this one!  I remember that when he was at TIFF in 2013 for 12 Years A Slave he arrived at the press conference room and said something like "what about this silence? It looks like a church or something!" LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, *Michael never let fame change his behavior and he's always nice to fans and even in interviews he's extremely humble and funny.* It seems you're talking to a friend  I love his personality! It's weird because we see him playing villains or big dramas all the time and when we get to know him in person he's so different. I hope he does comedies in the future!


It reminds me  of what Cronenberg said about him: 
"He's so perky, it drives you crazy," said Cronenberg. "One day, I found him out in the sun in his costume and make-up, with this big smile. I said, 'Michael, why are you smiling like that?' He said, 'I don't know ... life.' I said, 'It's so irritating that you're happy all the time."


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It reminds me  of what Cronenberg said about him:
> "He's so perky, it drives you crazy," said Cronenberg. "One day, I found him out in the sun in his costume and make-up, with this big smile. I said, 'Michael, why are you smiling like that?' He said, 'I don't know ... life.' I said, 'It's so irritating that you're happy all the time."



hahahahahaha I can totally imagine this scene! LoL but true, Michael has an amazing energy, a great person to be around with. All events he attends people look entertained next to him (Cooper, Lawrence, McAvoy, McQueen, Knightley, etc).


----------



## lilly1973

the iron maiden shirt he's wearing on the new twitter/instagram pic with fans its actually new. The print is different from the other. He must have had a nostalgic crisis(again)and bought it somewhere recently. I smell the "younger girlfriend effect" though (IF he's still with Alicia)


----------



## Underoos!

Or maybe his other t-shirt fell apart.  The dude's a long time headbanger.


----------



## jlactofree

Underoos! said:


> Or maybe his other t-shirt fell apart.  The dude's a long time headbanger.




Exactly!! Big time metal head.  AC/DC, Metallic, several others.  He wears the same clothes time after time.


----------



## FassbenderLover

jlactofree said:


> Exactly!! Big time metal head.  AC/DC, Metallic, several others.  He wears the same clothes time after time.


 Hell even his slippers be falling off so what does that say? I wonder if there are any holes in his pants?


----------



## Underoos!

His camo shorts must be indestructible!    He's admitted that he's thrifty so his wardrobe is probably limited.  Very limited.


----------



## ap1207

I stand corrected. Guess they're dating. 

http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2015/03/alicia-vikander-actress/


----------



## Allie28

*pops popcorn*


----------



## daisymoder69

You really don't know how PR works, do you?

People should actually see and not just look.


----------



## ap1207

daisymoder69 said:


> You really don't know how PR works, do you?
> 
> People should actually see and not just look.


I mean yes, it can easily be a PR stunt, but would he/she really be flying across the country if it was all for show. Seems unlikely.


----------



## mollie12

ap1207 said:


> I stand corrected. Guess they're dating.
> 
> http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2015/03/alicia-vikander-actress/




From the article:



> She projected an air of self-sufficiency: *polite but not warm*, and certainly not vulnerable.
> 
> She would not, however, be attending the Oscars this year, she said matter-of-factly. But next year, the Oscars will be interesting. If all goes well, Im going to have three films in contention. Ive had many years of working a lot without being in the public eye. And thats been good. But by this time next year, I think things are going to change. She smiled. I expect to be busy. Im ready to be a bit more known.



This is the vibe I've gotten from her before.  She did an interview with Anne Thompson a couple of years ago and was polite but a bit prickly.  Also, very, very ambitious.


----------



## Allie28

*opens a bottle of wine to go with the popcorn*


----------



## daisymoder69

ap1207 said:


> I mean yes, it can easily be a PR stunt, but would he/she really be flying across the country if it was all for show. Seems unlikely.



Here is a quick PR lesson.... If the writer of the article is mentioning it (like in this case) it is PR.  (eg. Their opinion, their or PR's agenda) So, ignore it but most people won't because, well, magazines and media never lie or allude to something as been true when it isn't.

All types of media put out the story (or narrative) that with receive the most hits, likes, tweets, etc...


----------



## mchris55

I personally enjoyed how she started her Oscar campaign in February 2015. Where was her publicist to stop this conversation? Many people killed Hathaway and Cumberbatch for their excessive thirst during their campaigns, Vikander is swinging for the fences before anyone has seen her performances, amazing.


----------



## ap1207

I guess I'm wondering then, if you think it's PR, why would she go to California to see him? Do you think that was made up? 

I'm not really familiar with how PR works so I really appreciate you explaining it.


----------



## italian style

Why can not we accept that they could be in love like a normal couple shoul be ?of  course many of us would like to be in her place....


----------



## gemini582

mchris55 said:


> I personally enjoyed how she started her Oscar campaign in February 2015. Where was her publicist to stop this conversation? Many people killed Hathaway and Cumberbatch for their excessive thirst during their campaigns, Vikander is swinging for the fences before anyone has seen her performances, amazing.


I guess you have to admire her chutzpah but those are things you generally say in private. I can't imagine what a Redmayne/Vikander Oscar campaign is going to produce.


----------



## mchris55

gemini582 said:


> I guess you have to admire her chutzpah but those are things you generally say in private. I can't imagine what a Redmayne/Vikander Oscar campaign is going to produce.


 

LOL!! Only a thirsty Redmayne/Vikander + a thirsty Fassbender would truly annoy. Hathaway, Cumberbatch, and Redmayne were entertaining to me, only because so many people became sooo annoyed. Vikander, unless her team pulls her back, has appeared to already launched her rocketship into the stratosphere, and you can only be humored by the hubris.
 I mean poor, Kevin Bacon is interviewed wondering why he hasn't ever been nominated, and this lady appears to be marking her calendar for 2016 .


----------



## Allie28

I agree she needs to tone it down but her ambition may be one of the very things that attracted Michael to her.  Ambitious is definitely a word one could use to describe him and his career.  

I'm remembering the story when Tarantino cast him as Hicox in Inglorious Basterds.  Michael's response was, "Why not Lando?" the bigger role that went to Christoph Waltz.  Even Steve McQueen said his first impression of Michael wasn't great.  He thought he was sort of arrogant and full of himself.  Turns out he was just ambitious and confident.

It could also describe most of the women he's dated.  You don't become an actress, Olympic athlete or a supermodel without ambition.

Celebs thirst for awards is funny to me too.  What annoys me is the phony "Who? Me??" when they knew darn well they were winning, lol.


----------



## mollie12

ap1207 said:


> I guess I'm wondering then, if you think it's PR, why would she go to California to see him? Do you think that was made up?
> 
> I'm not really familiar with how PR works so I really appreciate you explaining it.



It's not impossible and that kind of strategy (making it up) has been used before. 

That said, lack of proof (tweets/photos) that she was there doesn't really mean anything either.  She's still very much unknown to the majority of the public.  Michael hasn't really been spotted out and about in San Francisco all that much either, despite working there for over a month and a half.  (Hell, even Kate Winslet hasn't been spotted!) And if they wanted quality time together, then she might have gone straight from the airport to his hotel and they might have just stayed in whenever he wasn't working.  

Whether she was or wasn't there though, dropping the information about going to San Francisco is still a type of media and image calculation/manipulation.  But all stars do that.


----------



## Lilmix

ap1207 said:


> I stand corrected. Guess they're dating.
> 
> http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2015/03/alicia-vikander-actress/


 

Just a guess but I think it might have been Valentine's weekend (or before) that they had the long weekend.  Bear in mind that he disppearred to NYC for a day during Oscar weekend (21st Feb), then she was in London at that time and the subsequent period after filming. First weekend of March he was on the Metallica Stag do. The weekend gone he was partying with fans and boozing a little.

One thing is for sure, she is doing the legwork on this - flies to spend NYE with him. Flies to San Fran.  Make him do some leg work too Alicia 
It may be convienient for both their commitments. But when he was filming the last X-Men appreantly he used to fly back to London on occasions to spend time with Louise Hazel.

Ambition is deffo an attraction for these two. She is has the same work ethic as he does from the sounds of it.

I think he was scarred by the whole MG experience and now wants relationships to be entirely out of public eye. Hence she does not talk about theirs when asked in interviews.

The fact the interviewer said she was polite but not warm speaks volumes though. Be careful Alicia your relationship with the media needs to be nurtured and they have to feel they are getting something from you to back you. Micheal gave early open interviews which allowed them to be won over. 
 Playing the "its all about the work card, gets you respect (which I love) but not neccesarily popularity. I felt there a very slight critical tone to the mention of lack of information and her lack of warmth in the article. Did anyone else think this?
Not Vunerable? is this a dig at the fact she looks very young almost like a teen, but clearly is not in personality? Polite but not warm, is that the interviewer saying they didn't like her? "Matter of factly"???, interesting phrasing right?


----------



## bhb2014

Why would W Magazine lie about it? It's too much coincidence for her to be in SF for something else besides Michael, who's there shooting Jobs. If she went there to spend time with him is because they're probably dating. A stupid hook up wouldn't make her travel to USA. If it's indeed serious I don't know but if they're happy like that, it's all that matters. I wonder if Michael will come to visit her on set in the future too 

I just have one doubt: Did Madalina really travel to England when he was shooting Macbeth? Because I think she and Michael dated for what, 5 or 6 months last year? And they spent New Year together too.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> *Why would W Magazine lie about it? It's too much coincidence for her to be in SF for something else* besides Michael, who's there shooting Jobs. If she went there to spend time with him is because they're probably dating. A stupid hook up wouldn't make her travel to USA. If it's indeed serious I don't know but if they're happy like that, it's all that matters. I wonder if Michael will come to visit her on set in the future too



That's not what people were suggesting.  They're saying that Alicia/her publicist fed a story to W/Lynn Hirschberg.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> That's not what people were suggesting.  They're saying that Alicia/her publicist fed a story to W/Lynn Hirschberg.



Huuum I see. Well, I don't think she did that anyway...I read the interview and it seems Alicia is very confident about her films, let's see if they'll get Academy love in 2015. I don't think TLBO will get nods but Danish Girl has BIG chances. Tulip Fever I have no idea.


----------



## gemini582

Lilmix said:


> I felt there a very slight critical tone to the mention of lack of information and her lack of warmth in the article. Did anyone else think this?
> Not Vunerable? is this a dig at the fact she looks very young almost like a teen, but clearly is not in personality? Polite but not warm, is that the interviewer saying they didn't like her? "Matter of factly"???, interesting phrasing right?


Saying she's not vulnerable just means she's not very open. She's probably a bit standoffish. 



bhb2014 said:


> Huuum I see. Well, I don't think she did that anyway


She (or her publicist) had to have mentioned it. How else would W have known?


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> Saying she's not vulnerable just means she's not very open. She's probably a bit standoffish.
> 
> 
> She (or her publicist) had to have mentioned it. How else would W have known?



Oh yes, I believe Alicia or her PR told W about this trip  I don't think that this magazine just invented that story.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Why would W Magazine lie about it? It's too much coincidence for her to be in SF for something else besides Michael, who's there shooting Jobs. If she went there to spend time with him is because they're probably dating. A stupid hook up wouldn't make her travel to USA. If it's indeed serious I don't know but if they're happy like that, it's all that matters. I wonder if Michael will come to visit her on set in the future too
> 
> I just have one doubt: Did Madalina really travel to England when he was shooting Macbeth? Because I think she and Michael dated for what, 5 or 6 months last year? And they spent New Year together too.


I don't understand, honestly,some comments here.. she's very ambitious and determined. She has learnt a new language in two months to obtain her role in A royal affair.. just saying.. But this is not a bad thing. Are people seriously insisting with the pr stunt thing? This girl has promoted two indie films in the last three months,she could have easily used his name,their relationship to have more visibility. This didn't happen. The only time a journalist asked her about Michael,her publicist stepped in..
Also,there could be many reasons why Hirschberg knew that she was in SF,and many times journalists write things that are not meant to be written. I've read other interviews with her,and actually she was described  as very friendly and confident,sometimes people get different vibes for many possible reasons. All this "next Hathaway,cold ,calculating woman,evil master of the pr stunt" is a bit gratuitous.
Redmayne has barely received the same amount of backlash that Hathaway or Winslet received for their aggressive campaigns,because,obviously,they were women.. I don't think we'll see another Hathaway in the short term.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I just have one doubt: Did Madalina really travel to England when he was shooting Macbeth? Because I think she and Michael dated for what, 5 or 6 months last year? And they spent New Year together too.



Yes,she was with him in London after some weeks in Italy. 


> Oh yes, I believe Alicia or her PR told W about this trip  I don't think that this magazine just invented that story.


Or they contacted her,and someone said she was there. Just a theory. However it's not a type of magazine which fabricates  stories.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,she was with him in London after some weeks in Italy.
> 
> Thanks! Just to check
> 
> Or they contacted her,and someone said she was there. Just a theory. However it's not a type of magazine which fabricates  stories.



I don't think it either. Anyway, since both have extremely busy careers and tons of projects to shoot and promote, it will hard to have a long and serious relationship. Both of them know that and are just trying to enjoy their lives


----------



## Lilmix

Interesting article on Ex Machina

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/mar/16/ex-machina-stunt-sxsw-users-falling-for-robot-tinder

Read comments as well

Surprised she allowed her pic on Tinder for the ad campaign


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think it either. Anyway, since both have extremely busy careers and tons of projects to shoot and promote, it will hard to have a long and serious relationship. Both of them know that and are just trying to enjoy their lives


It's what I think.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm so since the mag wont make up stories, its not possible that a lie was told to a reputable magazine? Cant she or her pr say she was there even if she wasn't just to give off the impression that there is a relationship? She wont say she's in a relationship with him yet say she was there. I guess women don't know how to be coy huh, she may not have to come out and say anything but she can be sly and cunning about it. She wanna be more known, well she's doing W and the face of Vuitton, and o did anyone see that false advert thingy with her face? Hell she's even pre campaigning for Oscar 2016 LOL dang. Hmm ok


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> I don't understand, honestly,some comments here.. she's very ambitious and determined. She has learnt a new language in two months to obtain her role in A royal affair.. just saying.. But this is not a bad thing. Are people seriously insisting with the pr stunt thing? This girl has promoted two indie films in the last three months,she could have easily used his name,their relationship to have more visibility. This didn't happen. The only time a journalist asked her about Michael,her publicist stepped in..
> Also,there could be many reasons why Hirschberg knew that she was in SF,and many times journalists write things that are not meant to be written. I've read other interviews with her,and actually she was described  as very friendly and confident,sometimes people get different vibes for many possible reasons. All this "next Hathaway,cold ,calculating woman,evil master of the pr stunt" is a bit gratuitous.
> Redmayne has barely received the same amount of backlash that Hathaway or Winslet received for their aggressive campaigns,because,obviously,they were women.. I don't think we'll see another Hathaway in the short term.


 
I don't believe this is fair. Cumberbatch is not a woman and he was killed more than Hathaway and Redmayne combined. Come on, Cumberbatch was taken to task by members of his own fan base . It may be that a large portion of the backlash is because of the message that you allow to represent YOU.

Winslet was due, as was Moore. When you have been nominated as many times as they each have, that is not thirst, it's "give me the darn thing already". If in 2016, Amy Adams wants to be everywhere, I think many people would not begrudge her a darn thing.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Interesting article on Ex Machina
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/mar/16/ex-machina-stunt-sxsw-users-falling-for-robot-tinder
> 
> Read comments as well
> 
> Surprised she allowed her pic on Tinder for the ad campaign



Wow, interesting! I didn't know that reviews were already out for the film! And they are AMAZING 

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/ex_machina/?search=ex machina


----------



## Adieu

I was completely on my own, she told me on a very chilly day in early February in London, where she now resides. W

Sounds to me like an old Interview.


----------



## bhb2014

Adieu said:


> I was completely on my own, she told me on a very chilly day in early February in London, where she now resides. W
> 
> Sounds to me like an old Interview.



No, this was a line in which the writer referred to a previous meeting with Vikander 4 years ago


----------



## Hackensack

A"chilly day in early February" sounds as if the interview was about a month ago, and since W is a monthly magazine, that would fit.
I wonder if they've had a chance to see each other since?

Edited to add: I'm seeing tweets about people who are extras on the Jobs set, but so far nothing of substance, beyond that they were there!


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> A"chilly day in early February" sounds as if the interview was about a month ago, and since W is a monthly magazine, that would fit.
> I wonder if they've had a chance to see each other since?
> 
> Edited to add: I'm seeing tweets about people who are extras on the Jobs set, but so far nothing of substance, beyond that they were there!



Oh sorry, the interview was actually in February, I misunderstood  Redmayne was in USA because of the Oscar so it's plausible that she had a period off before starting shooting Danish Girl.

Indiewire expects Macbeth and MAYBE Malick's new film at Cannes. I doubt the last one but...its Malick.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...the-2015-cannes-film-festival-20150316?page=1


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> I don't believe this is fair. Cumberbatch is not a woman and he was killed more than Hathaway and Redmayne combined. Come on, Cumberbatch was taken to task by members of his own fan base . It may be that a large portion of the backlash is because of the message that you allow to represent YOU.
> 
> Winslet was due, as was Moore. When you have been nominated as many times as they each have, that is not thirst, it's "give me the darn thing already". If in 2016, Amy Adams wants to be everywhere, I think many people would not begrudge her a darn thing.



Regarding Cumberbatch,that's a whole other story.. Redmayne objectively campaigned harder than him,and it's among the reasons why he won. He was at every screening of his film,at every small event in LA. He basically lived there for some months and did what mattered most,in the end. Cumberbatch was more visible  in the press because of his personal life and Weinstein planned a campaign more centred on Turing's legacy. Even if he gave dozens of interviews in three days and he did nothing for the following months because he was working in London,people (his fans) got the impression that he was continuously promoting and campaigning..  The "problem" with Cumberbatch is that at a certain point  many fans became convinced that his engagement was just a PR stunt.. thing that obviously doesn't make sense because people don't organize marriages for the Oscars.. Then,his fiance was obviously  faking her pregnancy,then he married her before the Oscars only because he's a terrible narcissist who likes the attention..
Of course Weinstein and his publicists  have used the press to create a particular,romantic narrative:the engagement announced on The Times,THEN the news that his fiance was pregnant,followed by the marriage. But you can find people who are still saying that Cumberbatch is trying to convince his fans that he really loves his wife.. plus a variety of crazy things.. that his wife was paid by Weinstein,that he's not the father of the child,etc.. I've even read a letter written by some fans who are imploring him to say finally the truth,because he's becoming the cause of serious traumatic disorders.
Yes,Winslet was due,but I remember very well that people were criticizing her because she seemed "thirsty". What,in my opinion,is evident is that overexposure brought out the worst.. always .When Michael campaigned for Shame he was basically unknown. Now,IF some roles turn out to be possible contenders,I prefer to see him isolated for months,working on AC.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm so since the mag wont make up stories, its not possible that a lie was told to a reputable magazine? Cant she or her pr say she was there even if she wasn't just to give off the impression that there is a relationship? She wont say she's in a relationship with him yet say she was there. I guess women don't know how to be coy huh, she may not have to come out and say anything but she can be sly and cunning about it. She wanna be more known, well she's doing W and the face of Vuitton, and o did anyone see that false advert thingy with her face? Hell she's even pre campaigning for Oscar 2016 LOL dang. Hmm ok


Of course it's possible that she or her publicist said it on purpose,as Mollie has already (rightly) said. But it's possible that the thing was mentioned in other circumstances and the journalist drew her conclusions.. It happens many time. I've seen this with other actors,Michael too. 
The false advert is just a way to promote her film using its plot. It's a cool thing,IMO. But she has nothing to do with it. It was surely a director's idea.


----------



## Allie28

Have fandoms gotten crazier or does the internet just provide a platform for the crazy that would be there anyway?  Fassy, Cumberbatch, Hiddleston....don't even get me started on the sheer insanity that was the twilight fandom.  

I started the day popping popcorn cause I knew it would be entertaining and the reactions I've seen perusing the net did not disappoint!  I should say 90% entertaining, 10% frightening.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Have fandoms gotten crazier or *does the internet just provide a platform for the crazy that would be there anyway? * Fassy, Cumberbatch, Hiddleston....don't even get me started on the sheer insanity that was the twilight fandom.
> 
> I started the day popping popcorn cause I knew it would be entertaining and the reactions I've seen perusing the net did not disappoint!  I should say 90% entertaining, 10% frightening.


This.  However I must say that Hiddleston and Cumberbatch are in a special league..
They have  always offered a bit of  "fanservice" (Sherlock plays also a huge role for Cumberbatch),allowing many fans to think that they have some kind of personal relationship with them,that they know what is good for them. Fassbender is more discreet,reserved. He doesn't use twitter,instagram,he disappears for months and nobody knows if he's still alive..  Well,the last year there was a bit of craziness about Madalina Ghenea,but some  people were more obsessed with her than with him.. 
However I've always seen here reasonable people,who really care for his work. 


> Wow, interesting! I didn't know that reviews were already out for the film! And they are AMAZING
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/ex_m...h=ex machina


I want to see it,I liked  Garland's previous works as a writer,and I've liked the three of them in everything I've seen.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Regarding Cumberbatch,that's a whole other story.. Redmayne objectively campaigned harder than him,and it's among the reasons why he won. He was at every screening of his film,at every small event in LA. He basically lived there for some months and did what mattered most,in the end. Cumberbatch was more visible  in the press because of his personal life and Weinstein planned a campaign more centred on Turing's legacy. Even if he gave dozens of interviews in three days and he did nothing for the following months because he was working in London,people (his fans) got the impression that he was continuously promoting and campaigning..  The "problem" with Cumberbatch is that at a certain point  many fans became convinced that his engagement was just a PR stunt.. thing that obviously doesn't make sense because people don't organize marriages for the Oscars.. Then,his fiance was obviously  faking her pregnancy,then he married her before the Oscars only because he's a terrible narcissist who likes the attention..
> Of course Weinstein and his publicists  have used the press to create a particular,romantic narrative:the engagement announced on The Times,THEN the news that his fiance was pregnant,followed by the marriage. But you can find people who are still saying that Cumberbatch is trying to convince his fans that he really loves his wife.. plus a variety of crazy things.. that his wife was paid by Weinstein,that he's not the father of the child,etc.. I've even read a letter written by some fans who are imploring him to say finally the truth,because he's becoming the cause of serious traumatic disorders.
> Yes,Winslet was due,but I remember very well that people were criticizing her because she seemed "thirsty". What,in my opinion,is evident is that overexposure brought out the worst.. always .When Michael campaigned for Shame he was basically unknown. Now,IF some roles turn out to be possible contenders,I prefer to see him isolated for months,working on AC.



Wow,wow,wow. I don't remember Winslet campaigning hard, but I do remember thinking that Hathaway should win because I really appreciated her performance. But, I do know I wasn't upset with Winslet, because she was due.

If Fassbender goes through this, I may disappear from the internet, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Oldsoul

I will continue to trust my instincts when it comes to my guy and his activities. I did indicate in an earlier post that my opinion of her was evolving to say the least. Have to give it to her for chutzpah. She's calling him out! He may not  in the end appreciate the "exposure" but he signed up for this ride  and I hope the trade off is worth it. I will not attack her for it. I am actually quite amused. Lol


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> *Wow,wow,wow.* I don't remember Winslet campaigning hard, but I do remember thinking that Hathaway should win because I really appreciated her performance. But, I do know I wasn't upset with Winslet, because she was due.
> 
> If Fassbender goes through this, I may disappear from the internet, it's ridiculous.


Yes,I know,my reply was a bit long.. 
I don't think Michael feels the urge to get married.. 
Winslet absolutely deserved her award,she's one of my favourite actresses too..
Personally I liked Hathaway's performance,but her speeches were cringe-worthy..

However nothing can beat this :


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> This.  However I must say that Hiddleston and Cumberbatch are in a special league..
> *They have  always offered a bit of  "fanservice" (Sherlock plays also a huge role for Cumberbatch),allowing many fans to think that they have some kind of personal relationship with them,that they know what is good for them. Fassbender is more discreet,reserved. He doesn't use twitter,instagram,he disappears for months *and nobody knows if he's still alive..  Well,the last year there was a bit of craziness about Madalina Ghenea,but some  people were more obsessed with her than with him..
> However I've always seen here reasonable people,who really care for his work.
> 
> I want to see it,I liked  Garland's previous works as a writer,and I've liked the three of them in everything I've seen.



Yeah, Tom especially is SO good to fans and it's bit him in the *** at times.  The crap his "fans" tweet him.... *cringe*.  Fassy's wise to avoid all that.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Yes,I know,my reply was a bit long..
> I don't think Michael feels the urge to get married..
> Winslet absolutely deserved her award,she's one of my favourite actresses too..
> Personally I liked Hathaway's performance,but her speeches were cringe-worthy..
> 
> However nothing can beat this :



Let me first clarify, I was talking about the Best Actress race between Winslet for The Reader and Hathaway for Rachel Getting Married. I thought Hathaway should win, but wasn't upset that Winslet did.

Melissa Leo is a treasure within herself . She did earn that award with her acting, but her hustle for it will NEVER be forgotten  !!


----------



## Underoos!

mchris55 said:


> I personally enjoyed how she started her Oscar campaign in February 2015. Where was her publicist to stop this conversation? Many people killed Hathaway and Cumberbatch for their excessive thirst during their campaigns, Vikander is swinging for the fences before anyone has seen her performances, amazing.



I truly believe these comments are going to come back to bite her on the butt!  

I'm surprised that she could get the cover of a major magazine (and a LV ad) when most people have not a clue who she is.  This chicks got a good agent/PR.

But thank goodness she's actually a good actress.


----------



## Oldsoul

Allie28 said:


> I agree she needs to tone it down but her ambition may be one of the very things that attracted Michael to her.  Ambitious is definitely a word one could use to describe him and his career.
> 
> I'm remembering the story when Tarantino cast him as Hicox in Inglorious Basterds.  Michael's response was, "Why not Lando?" the bigger role that went to Christoph Waltz.  Even Steve McQueen said his first impression of Michael wasn't great.  He thought he was sort of arrogant and full of himself.  Turns out he was just ambitious and confident.
> 
> It could also describe most of the women he's dated.  You don't become an actress, Olympic athlete or a supermodel without ambition.
> 
> Celebs thirst for awards is funny to me too.  What annoys me is the phony "Who? Me??" when they knew darn well they were winning, lol.


 I missed this post earlier. I totally agree. He seems to like the take charge type with a little bit of the "witch" in them. The only new thing this time and I think it is a first, I can't remember one where the woman "openly" acknowledges the relationship with him on their own. I'll stand corrected if that is the case.
I know this may not be a popular opinion here, but I believe he wants the Oscar just as badly as she does no matter was is said to the contrary. It is as good a year for both of them. I hope he gets his desire soon because he deserves it. It is  going to be an interesting year for "Mr. Privacy" and I can't wait to see how he plays and handles it all.
I am going to be popping corn too!


----------



## bhb2014

GUYS, PLEASE READ THIS. Hahahahahaha

http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...mo&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=snsanalytics


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,I know,my reply was a bit long..
> I don't think Michael feels the urge to get married..
> Winslet absolutely deserved her award,she's one of my favourite actresses too..
> Personally I liked Hathaway's performance,but her speeches were cringe-worthy..
> 
> However nothing can beat this :



She gave a stunning performance in The Fighter but people will.remember more her campaign than the film LoL


----------



## bhb2014

New oic of Jobs! They're not concerned at all about making Michael look like Jobs but hey, Kutcher looked A LOT like the man and it didn't work out.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michael-fassbender-as-steve-jobs-113880590747.html


----------



## Morgane

Oldsoul said:


> I missed this post earlier. I totally agree. He seems to like the take charge type with a little bit of the "witch" in them. The only new thing this time and I think it is a first, I can't remember one where the woman "openly" acknowledges the relationship with him on their own. I'll stand corrected if that is the case.
> I know this may not be a popular opinion here, but I* believe he wants the Oscar just as badly as she does no matter was is said to the contrary. *It is as good a year for both of them. I hope he gets his desire soon because he deserves it. It is  going to be an interesting year for "Mr. Privacy" and I can't wait to see how he plays and handles it all.
> I am going to be popping corn too!


IMO he has expressed very well and honestly what he thinks in two interviews:
GQ interview 





> At the beginning people [say], 'You're going to be going to the Oscars,' and you're like, 'Whatever, doesn't matter, don't think so.' But after a while it does penetrate. After a while you're like, 'Anyway, so I'm going to the Oscars...' " He laughs. "And you start to believe it. And I did. I thought I was going. And then I found out I wasn't and I was upset. I was very upset by it. The first reaction was 'What the ****...?' " He sounds frustrated that he had let himself get sucked in. "It's a vanity thing. It does become important to you. And it shouldn't." On reflection, he decided that he had learned something about misplaced priorities. "A good little lesson."


And the Details interview :





> Fassbender showed a candor rarely seen in the For Your Consideration crowd, saying he was disappointed about not getting a nomination and suggesting he was done campaigningcomments that were interpreted, by some, as a dig at those who did lobby the academy.
> 
> MF: It takes five to six months to go and do a campaign, and that's fine, but I would prefer to make the movie and tell another story. And that's all I meant by that. It's not like, "Oh God, this is a drag and I can't be bothered with this." It's not that at all, and I don't want to take away from anybody who does it, because that's not what I meant. Basically, what I'm saying is, I think we live in such a politically correct time at the moment. It almost feels like the fifties again. People are so quick to judge and pick on something that you say. The fact of the matter is, of course it affects youbecause of course everybody likes approval, that's just human natureso you'd be lying to say it doesn't. Like James said, it's nice to hear your name called out.
> DETAILS: So was it validating to be up there this year, alongside director Steve McQueen, for 12 Years a Slave?
> MF: Absolutely. Like I said, it's always nice to get approval from your peers. I think everybody wants that in life, to be sort of . . . acknowledged is not the right wordcelebrated, if that's what it is. You try and tell a story and it touches people.


I don't think he's "thirsty" for recognition,he has a very relaxed attitude towards awards.
He's only thirsty for work  ,having really struggled to be where he's now. When he says that being a jobbing actor, and being able to make a living out of this, would have been already good enough,I've no difficulty believing him.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is worried about doing movies, playing strong and interesting characters, not winning awards. If he campaigned, the Oscar was his in 2014 but he'd rather shoot Slow West and Macbeth. One already earned stunning reviews and the other one will probably get amazing ones too. And he already said that after Shame he'll never campaign again:

"You know, I get it. Everybody's got to do their job. So you try and help and facilitate as best you can. But I won't put myself through that kind of situation again," he tells the magazine for its November cover story. "It's just a grind. And I'm not a politician. I'm an actor."

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/oscars-michael-fassbender-says-he-648405


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> New oic of Jobs! They're not concerned at all about making Michael look like Jobs but hey, Kutcher looked A LOT like the man and it didn't work out.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michael-fassbender-as-steve-jobs-113880590747.html



It's a bit "GQ model working in Silicon Valley"..   



> I truly believe these comments are going to come back to bite her on the butt!
> 
> I'm surprised that she could get the cover of a major magazine (and a LV ad) when most people have not a clue who she is. This chicks got a good agent/PR.
> 
> But thank goodness she's actually a good actress.
> Underoos! is offline REPORT


IMO she was trying to say that considering her roles, the directors involved, she would probably have the possibility to campaign to get a nomination.She has already spoken about the fact that after working for three years without seeing any result,now she's ready to move to a higher stage of her career. She just worded it badly or the meaning and tone get  lost in the printed interview. Also,this shows how she's not so media savy..

I think that her cover has more to do with  distribution companies,since she still has her bigger films coming out. Regarding her LV ad,I don't know,maybe she made useful connections while attending Paris fashion weeks.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Michael is worried about doing movies, playing strong and interesting characters, not winning awards. If he campaigned, the Oscar was his in 2014 but he'd rather shoot Slow West and Macbeth. One already earned stunning reviews and the other one will probably get amazing ones too. And he already said that after Shame he'll never campaign again:
> 
> "You know, I get it. Everybody's got to do their job. So you try and help and facilitate as best you can. But I won't put myself through that kind of situation again," he tells the magazine for its November cover story. "It's just a grind. And I'm not a politician. I'm an actor."
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/oscars-michael-fassbender-says-he-648405[/QUOTE]
> 
> I disagree. He would have never won for playing Epps, no matter how hard he campaigned. He was deserving, yes, but Epps was way too ugly a character.


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> GUYS, PLEASE READ THIS. Hahahahahaha
> 
> http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...mo&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=snsanalytics


not sure who Sophia Steele (person who writes kpopstars articles about Fassy) is but I get the impression she reads here avidly
so Hello Sophia. 

As for Michael he wants an Oscar of course he does. Its called being a graceful loser they all have to do it. His time will come when its right.

Subtle mention of San Fran visit, nicely done Alicia (or her team). Dont think for one minute that they were not aware it would be published with that info. Often articles are run by publicists before going to print. All good though doubt he will mind at all.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael is worried about doing movies, playing strong and interesting characters, not winning awards. If he campaigned, the Oscar was his in 2014 but he'd rather shoot Slow West and Macbeth. One already earned stunning reviews and the other one will probably get amazing ones too. And he already said that after Shame he'll never campaign again:
> 
> "You know, I get it. Everybody's got to do their job. So you try and help and facilitate as best you can. But I won't put myself through that kind of situation again," he tells the magazine for its November cover story. "It's just a grind. And I'm not a politician. I'm an actor."
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/oscars-michael-fassbender-says-he-648405[/QUOTE]
> 
> I disagree. He would have never won for playing Epps, no matter how hard he campaigned. He was deserving, yes, but Epps was way too ugly a character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we have very mean characters that won before, don't we? Nicholson, Waltz, Leadger, Bardem, Washingtonm Hopkins...I really think he could have won if he campaigned. I loved Leto's performance but he won it because he campaigned more. On the other hand, I don't know if they would award him and Lupita...between a slave who suffers all the time and the man who makes her suffer, it's obvious the Academy preferred the woman. At least Michael got a nod, something he really deserved
Click to expand...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> mchris55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we have very mean characters that won before, don't we? Nicholson, Waltz, Leadger, Bardem, Washingtonm Hopkins...I really think he could have won if he campaigned. I loved Leto's performance but he won it because he campaigned more. On the other hand, I don't know if they would award him and Lupita...between a slave who suffers all the time and the man who makes her suffer, it's obvious the Academy preferred the woman. At least Michael got a nod, something he really deserved
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he would have won,Leto had a very sympathetic character and his campaign was very shrewd. Honestly I don't like Leto's poseur attitude and  their resumes and acting abilities are not even comparable. I didn't dislike his performance but Michael was more deserving,like Sally Hawkins IMO,even if I liked Lupita.  However I think it would have been embarassing for him winning for that role. He did the right choice with 12 YAS.
Click to expand...


----------



## Allie28

http://michaelfassyfastbender.tumblr.com/image/113913520836

Michael hung out with Jason Stratham today.  I'll just be over here in fangirl heaven.

ETA:  I'm seeing now that even though the pic was posted today it was taken in 2012.  Oh well, still fangirling!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he would have won,Leto had a very sympathetic character and his campaign was very shrewd. Honestly I don't like Leto's poseur attitude and  their resumes and acting abilities are not even comparable. I didn't dislike his performance but Michael was more deserving,like Sally Hawkins IMO,even if I liked Lupita.  However I think it would have been embarassing for him winning for that role. He did the right choice with 12 YAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huum I see. i don't know, when I looked at competition by the end of 2013 I was sure Michael had chances but when I read that he wasn't campaigning and Leto was gaining strength it was easy to predict his win =( I liked his performance in Dallas but Michael was muuuuuch better and moving, even being so evil. He deserved that Oscar. But like someone said before, his time will come
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> http://michaelfassyfastbender.tumblr.com/image/113913520836
> 
> Michael hung out with Jason Stratham today.  I'll just be over here in fangirl heaven.



Lol cool! But I don't think this was today, perhaps over the weekend? Yesterday he was spotted shooting Jobs in SF.

http://abc7news.com/entertainment/steve-jobs-movie-scene-filmed-in-san-francisco/560829/


----------



## gemini582

That picture is old. I think from when they were doing Knight of Cups. Collins just posted it today.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> not sure who Sophia Steele (person who writes kpopstars articles about Fassy) is but I get the impression she reads here avidly
> so Hello Sophia.
> 
> As for Michael he wants an Oscar of course he does. Its called being a graceful loser they all have to do it. His time will come when its right.
> 
> Subtle mention of San Fran visit, nicely done Alicia (or her team). Dont think for one minute that they were not aware it would be published with that info. Often articles are run by publicists before going to print. All good though doubt he will mind at all.


In the interviews I've quoted,he admitted that he likes that type of "approval",but I think there are actors who really are desperate for recognition,who craft their images in order to be more likeable,and others,like him, Bale or Gosling,who have a much more relaxed attitude. 

If she or her publicist mentioned it during the interview,they were obviously aware it  would have been published. If it was mentioned in other circumstances,I don't know... However I don't think that article in particular was approved by her publicist.. 
It depends on the type of magazine,IMO. GQ,VF,Playboy (which seems to like controversies) don't seem the type of magazine that send interviews to publicists. It's the same for newspapers like The Times , The Guardian,NY Times.


----------



## Allie28

gemini582 said:


> That picture is old. I think from when they were doing Knight of Cups. Collins just posted it today.



Thanks. Yeah, I just saw that.


----------



## mchris55

Do I think he should have won, absolutely. But, you have to look at the big picture. He portrayed a character that was reprehensible, that the director and the actor "claimed" was in love with the victim of sexual assault. I understand why he would need another motivation as an actor, because you can't portray all dark characters as Satan, but how many women in a Q and A would agree that rape was love? That would NOT happen, and you can just imagine how things would have spiraled from there. He would not win for Epps at all.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Do I think he should have won, absolutely. But, you have to look at the big picture. He portrayed a character that was reprehensible, that the director and the actor "claimed" was in love with the victim of sexual assault. I understand why he would need another motivation as an actor, because you can't portray all dark characters as Satan, but how many women in a Q and A would agree that rape was love? That would NOT happen, and you can just imagine how things would have spiraled from there. He would not win for Epps at all.



Huuum I see your Point. I really thought he'd win if he campaigned but reading your comments I came into the conclusion that Leto was the obvious choice =)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Michael is mentioned http://www.celebitchy.com/417287/al...ms/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## bhb2014

gloomyharlow said:


> Michael is mentioned http://www.celebitchy.com/417287/al...ms/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



This interview wasn't very good to her image. Many people found her arrogant based on comments on this website and much others like Gold Derby and IMDB.


----------



## Oldsoul

Morgane said:


> IMO he has expressed very well and honestly what he thinks in two interviews:
> GQ interview
> And the Details interview :
> I don't think he's "thirsty" for recognition,he has a very relaxed attitude towards awards.
> He's only thirsty for work  ,having really struggled to be where he's now. When he says that being a jobbing actor, and being able to make a living out of this, would have been already good enough,I've no difficulty believing him.


Morgane I really love and I am a little jealous of your positivity. The wonderful thing about MF is that we can both love him even when coming from different and sometimes diametrically opposed points of views


----------



## ap1207

It'll be interesting to see how long this relationship lasts. Most articles and coverage that I've read and seen about AV starts off as calling her "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" or "Girlfriend of Michael Fassbender". Yes, it's a media tactic to get people interested, but at least for me, this has been overshadowing her career. People who aren't that familiar with her work, really only know her right now as dating MF. AV comes off as someone who wants to be known and recognized for her work and, at least to me, this whole thing doesn't seem promising. Because if it was me, I'd be getting frustrated that people only know me because of who I am dating.


----------



## Artica

bhb2014 said:


> This interview wasn't very good to her image. Many people found her arrogant based on comments on this website and much others like Gold Derby and IMDB.



That is mighty presumptuous of her about the Oscars. This will come back to hunt her. No doubt about it! 

As for casually mentioning her relationship with Michael to a journo. She could have let it slip, but I doubt it. She seems very focused and ambitious. And good for her. I saw her in several films lately and she was pretty good in them. I couldn't warm to her characters, but I was very impressed with her technical abilities.


----------



## bhb2014

I agree that the media referring to her as Michael's gff (I don't even know if this is a relationship) isn't very good, she'd be recognized for ter talent. And even if she sounded a little bit too ambicious when talking about the Oscar in 2016, I find her an amazing actress and I'm sure she'll give strong performances in all her films. Let's see if they'll be indeed good!


----------



## FassbenderLover

The thing is, what makes her think shes gonna be nominated for anything? Talk about digging a hole. Not gonna talk about her anymore on here. This is a Michael Fassbender thread, she needs her own thread. Her being discussed here is another way of linking her name to his and I'm sure her pr loving it so I for one am nipping it in the bud right here


----------



## pennylane93

i think when she was talking about the Oscar, she was just referring to the movies, not her performance...she doesn't say anything about being nominated for best actress so i don't quite get why people would call her arrogant. she does have some promising upcoming movies afterall and she said it was the movies that are up for nominations  
also, this might be an unpopular opinion but amongst the women michael has supposedly dated, i think she's my favorite (talent-wise and career-wise..i just love her works).

anyway, does anyone know what movie michael is supposed to shoot after jobs and x men?


----------



## bhb2014

He's shooting Assassin's Creed with Cotillard, directed by Justin Kurzel =)


----------



## Hackensack

Can't wait to see the costumes for Assassins' Creed.  And if that hits, he is due to make a lot of money, since he is a co-producer.


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Can't wait to see the costumes for Assassins' Creed.  And if that hits, he is due to make a lot of money, since he is a co-producer.



Yeah, costumes will be amazing in this film, so as special effects! And with two extremely talented actors like them, it has everything to be a huge hit. I hope fans enjoy it and we get to see sequels!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, costumes will be amazing in this film, so as special effects! And with two extremely talented actors like them, it has everything to be a huge hit. I hope fans enjoy it and we get to see sequels!


 Everytime I see a poster for AC on twitter I picture Michael in the costume and boy o boy what hotness. Damn he's gonna look sexy in it


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Everytime I see a poster for AC on twitter I picture Michael in the costume and boy o boy what hotness. Damn he's gonna look sexy in it



hahahahahahahahahahahahaa damn he'll look hot! And sexy! I'll be jealous if he has a love interest!


----------



## Allie28

I feel like people who don't like Alicia had a problem with this relationship (whatever it is) BEFORE this interview.  This just gives them a legit reason to not like her.  Thing is, if you don't like the current gf, just wait it out.  It won't be long til there's a new one.  lol

The only gf I had a problem with was the romanian.  Wasn't sorry to see her go.

I don't know anything about AC the game but ITA he's gonna look REALLY hot in the costumes!


----------



## gemini582

The comments about her have been largely negative _everywhere_. I'm going to say she just doesn't have an endearing personality, unless you think everyone at imdb, aw etc is secretly pining away for Fassbender.


----------



## Allie28

ITA.  The comments here are fine.  I think we're a pretty chill group.  Elsewhere, they're pretty mean.   And they started before this interview.  The very day those first bondi beach pics came out people were dismissing her as bland and boring and dismissing the relationship as nothing but PR.

My point was there was a lot of negative response to her and this relationship way before she opened her mouth.  Her interview didn't help her.  At all.  And that's on her.


----------



## gemini582

She doesn't appear to be getting it any worse than any other woman he's been linked to. They're always loved by some and hated by others. It comes with the territory.


----------



## Lilmix

comments on Celeb *****y were harsh. I did not know there were bad comments being said about Alicia elsewhere as well.

It is clear she is very ambitious. And proabably offering her acting skills very competively $$ to get all the recent roles as well.

My only concern is the rumour of she also regularly hooking up with leading men and Weinstien vetting? Not sure if this is true may be something said based on jealousy however, It would only suggest to me is that Michael of late is quite easily manipulated if you do a bit of research on him and figure out his button (his gentials) you can pretty much willingly get him on side to be your arm candy to further your career.
Would be quite disappointed in him if that was the case.

Other than that I liked all his gfs apart from the vampiric Romanian.


----------



## Allie28

gemini582 said:


> She doesn't appear to be getting it any worse than any other woman he's been linked to. They're always loved by some and hated by others. It comes with the territory.



Very true.  Part and parcel of dating any famous person I suppose.  I'd be willing to put up with a bit of hate on the internet for a shot at Fassy.


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> The comments about her have been largely negative _everywhere_. I'm going to say she just doesn't have an endearing personality, unless you think everyone at imdb, aw etc is secretly pining away for Fassbender.




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2998100/Alicia-Vikander-speaks-Oscar-aspirations-flashes-toned-tum-magazine-shoot.html

Read these comments.  I'm sure these are not just fan girls making these comments.  These are people who may or may not see your film.


----------



## Lilmix

Someone said she makes Suki Waterhouse look interesting.  Not good.
Lots of comments from men too who were critical so have to agree not entirely jealous fans of MF being negative.

Annoying that she is know as MF girlfiend for every article almost. This could backfire. 
She seems ambitious enough to want to be known for her own achievements. 
If the relationship ends and she is too entwined with the MF brand it could flatline her exposure and actually set back her career.

They should have outed the relationship (if serious) closer to Oscar time and/ or release of LBTO. During the promo phase.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I never really sit to read comments in gossip sites but this caught my eye:




> _maleficent_ says:
> March 18, 2015 at 1:26 pm
> *Yes! And she was super smug dating Alexander Skarsgard too. The whole she wont talk about dating him but yet letting it be known for interviews that she just came from visiting the city hes filming in*
> She also seems to have the paps on *speed dial like the boz* did too!
> Saying shes going to have 3 films in Oscar contention next year??
> * Well she has been rumored to be one of Harveys Girls for awhile now. She has done a lot of miramax films in the typical cute girl role*. *And we know in order to get those cupcake girl parts you have to let Harvey thoroughly vet you* *cough*




Wait, wait, wait, what?!


----------



## gemini582

jlactofree said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2998100/Alicia-Vikander-speaks-Oscar-aspirations-flashes-toned-tum-magazine-shoot.html
> 
> Read these comments.  I'm sure these are not just fan girls making these comments.  These are people who may or may not see your film.



Geez. Yeah, I really don't think all this is only coming from Fassbender fans. Not the best start for this phase of her career.


----------



## Hackensack

I thought we weren't going to talk about her anymore?  (But if we do, let's not get way out there with repeating unsourced gossip/troll-comments.)


----------



## gloomyharlow

gemini582 said:


> Geez. Yeah, I really don't think all this is only coming from Fassbender fans. Not the best start for this phase of her career.


 
She's been acting for years. I can't read through all the comments. I doubt she ever dated Alex...too much hate in those pages.


----------



## jlactofree

Hackensack said:


> I thought we weren't going to talk about her anymore?  (But if we do, let's not get way out there with repeating unsourced gossip/troll-comments.)



End of my discussion.


----------



## FassbenderLover

jlactofree said:


> End of my discussion.


----------



## Morgane

Oldsoul said:


> Morgane I really love and I am a little jealous of your positivity. The wonderful thing about MF is that we can both love him even when coming from different and sometimes diametrically opposed points of views



It's totally fair!  Yes, generally I prefer to give people the benefit of the doubt . In this case I don't want to sound naive,but I 've not seen  disdainful statements like "It's a travesty!Don't give me those horrible golden statuettes! "   It's clear that he's very happy when his work is recognized. My point is that I've not seen a discrepancy between his declared intentions and his actions. He said that he played the game and it was useless,in fact the last year he made his (paid) promotion for the film, preferring to work on an another project. I've mentioned Bale and Gosling because I see a similar attitude in general towards awards. If we'll see him in Redmayne-mode ,then..  And I'm saying this like a person who think that Eddie is absolutely a  nice guy,but yes,I've seen a bit of cringe worthy things..
http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2015/02/eddie-redmayne-golden-g lobe-airport-security


> I saw the bag go through [the X-ray machine] and I saw the [T.S.A. attendant] stop the thing and then go close up on this weird shaped thing, explained the actor. She was like, I think its an award or something.
> 
> Redmayne revealed that he was thrilled at the chance to show off his shiny new statuette.
> 
> I was praying that they would make me open it up. . . and they did. That was very special moment, he said, even if the T.S.A. attendant did not seem to recognize him. The guy was like, Is this real?


----------



## Morgane

> Originally Posted by gemini582
> The comments about her have been largely negative everywhere. I'm going to say she just doesn't have an endearing personality, unless you think everyone at imdb, aw etc is secretly pining away for Fassbender.


People at imdb and aw like soooo much demonizing actors when they even  show a minimum of interest in the Oscars race.. "Bye Alicia,I was stunning for you!","Dulligam ( yes Dulligam) is coming for you!!" ,"now I'll stan for her even more!"  That's the level...  Some threads are very entertaining.
But even there, someone actually has understood what she was trying to say.. Having read other interviews,personally I don't have any problem with what she said or with her. I understand her point and I've always liked how she speaks about her work,she's very determined in a good way,but,from what I've seen and read ,she's not arrogant. Among the comments on cb,there's also this one,which makes sense since her mother is a theatre actress: "I used to work with her father a couple of years back. He was quite sure she was gonna make it big in the future, and that she was very ambitious, really living for this job. Her father is a really great psychiatrist with a theatrical flare, but i I cant believe how he could have such a pretty daughter!"
In this case she just worded badly the fact that she has some *films* (not sure nominations for herself) possibly in contention for awards ,and mentioning the Oscars was tacky. It's refreshing from a certain point of view that she's not so media savy,but I hope for her that she clarifies it because I'm sure she'll see for herself that her words sound presumptuous. It's normal to find that type of comments from people who don't know her.. let's not pretend that every commenter on the DM is a movie buff..  and even there someone knows her and her films.  Then there are people with,obvious, other reasons to hate her.. Fassy anyone? 
There will be many other occasions to see if she's this evil,arrogant master of the pr stunt,and judge her personality.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> I thought we weren't going to talk about her anymore?  (But if we do, let's not get way out there with repeating unsourced gossip/troll-comments.)


Her name will inevitably pop up again,and again.. she's the co-star in a film that I hope will be very good.  Maybe someone will start to know her name too!  . Just to be fair,until now,she has always been doing her things without mentioning him or using his name.



> Other than that I liked all his gfs apart from the vampiric Romanian.
> Lilmix is online now REPORT


Well.. she's not even the worst..


> They should have outed the relationship (if serious) closer to Oscar time and/ or release of LBTO. During the promo phase.


No,please.. It would have been worse on so many levels.. Honestly I don't think they will be together,but I'm sure they will behave professionally. 


gloomyharlow said:


> I never really sit to read comments in gossip sites but this caught my eye:
> Wait, wait, wait, what?!


Weinstein is the distributor of just one of her films,Tulip fever. Her role is not even in the prediction lists,just saying.. That person (obviously the same) who goes around mentioning him,has probably other reasons... I don't know her private life,but I've seen here some Skarsgard's fans saying that she's just a friend of the family.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Morgane


 
Someone on IMDb posted this:


> I read this script...
> 
> ..and yeah, this has the potential to be a juggernaut. Of all the scripts I've read this year (Joy, Spotlight, Sea of Trees, etc) this will probably be one of the massive leading contenders this award season. I truly believe Carol will be our critical darling (it's just too beautiful) and clean up/sweep through the precursors, but Jobs is the closest we have this year to a Boyhood, Gravity, etc inventive gimmick.
> 
> And the structure is exactly what you heard it is. Reminded me a lot of Birdman, actually. Extremely claustrophobic chamber piece, that calls for the infrequent flashback which Boyle used to perfection in 127 Hours. It's very long and drawn out continuously, but I doubt Boyle plays them uninterrupted and instead opts for more coverage.
> It has extremely low commercial prospects. Mainstream audience will find it lacking in insight/value and boring/repetitive. $30m AT BEST. But the Guilds and industry will go GAGA over this. It's obviously not Social Network, but Sorkin has rarely been better here. It's most likely the second best of all his film scripts, and leagues better than The Newsroom. It's a sublime and fearless feat of storytelling.
> 
> Yeah, it's an empirical look of America that implements a literal use of Bob Dylan on the soundtrack, but it's very similar with Moneyball. The father/daughter relationship at the core is where the true bliss of the script comes from. It's about fatherhood... Jobs literally spends the first act of the film denying his parental relations, so you can see it's very complex stuff.
> 
> Imo, Steve Jobs is an Oscar winning role, sincerely. He has his monologues, larger than life demeanor,etc. Pencil him in as the NYFC or LAFC Best Actor. As the script ages on it seemed applied (stated actually) that Jobs appears visibly older, but it doesn't look as if Fassbender will be wearing make-up. Fassbender is a tremendous actor, and he's blessed with a great role like I said, but I hope he is up to the task and transformation.
> 
> The entire ensemble is great and everybody gets a moment to shine. Winslet is more of the comic relief, but if she gains any traction (and she probably will), it'll be due to her last act revelation which is an OSCAR CLIP, to say the least. Stuhlberg is dealt with another shy and sympathetic role which he excels in, while Rogen was born to play Woz. He's the Andrew Garfield here and will be in Oscar contention. Waterston as the mother of Steve's child can be a little one-note, but you'll totally feel her venom every time she's on screen.
> 
> For a movie about technology, the human element is at the forefront. A truly resonant American picture. I really wish Fincher directed this with Bale, but I trust Fassbender/Boyle honor the art of Sorkin's writing.


I think this is accurate,I've personally already read  about Bob Dylan and the relationship father-daughter in another synopsis I found some months ago. That assumption about the mainstream audience is premature,because it's not possible to say how that script will be adapted. IMO Boyle is a better director than Fincher in terms of mainstream tastes.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Hackensack said:


> I thought we weren't going to talk about her anymore?  (But if we do, let's not get way out there with repeating unsourced gossip/troll-comments.)


 
And who made you the Fassy thread police?  
That's his girlfriend and co-star. Her name is always gonna pop up in his thread just like all his other ex's. It is what it is.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Someone on IMDb posted this:
> 
> I think this is accurate,I've personally already read  about Bob Dylan and the relationship father-daughter in another synopsis I found some months ago. That assumption about the mainstream audience is premature,because it's not possible to say how that script will be adapted. IMO Boyle is a better director than Fincher in terms of mainstream tastes.



Nice Morgane! Michael is a contender for sure but let's wait for Macbeth and Jobs premieres to see which role will give him buzz to Awards Season. TAU and TLBO are good for independent awards in my view, not BAFTA, SAG or the Oscar. I might bite my tongue though...let's see!


----------



## Hackensack

Regarding the lengthy IMDB comment on the Jobs script, I can see from that why Michael wanted to take the film; I also think it's a gutsy move on his part, because it's obviously a very demanding part.  So far, every article featuring the NeXT poster has at least the same four comments: "He doesn't look a thing like Jobs!"/"I wish Bale was in this!"/"At least Kutcher looked like Jobs!"/"Why are they making another Jobs movie?"
I'm not worried about his look.  He looks great.  Some have noted that Anthony Hopkins, for example, made no attempt to look like Nixon, and yet that was a brilliant portrayal.


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Regarding the lengthy IMDB comment on the Jobs script, I can see from that why Michael wanted to take the film; I also think it's a gutsy move on his part, because it's obviously a very demanding part.  So far, every article featuring the NeXT poster has at least the same four comments: "He doesn't look a thing like Jobs!"/"I wish Bale was in this!"/"At least Kutcher looked like Jobs!"/"Why are they making another Jobs movie?"
> I'm not worried about his look.  He looks great.  Some have noted that Anthony Hopkins, for example, made no attempt to look like Nixon, and yet that was a brilliant portrayal.



I'm not worried about his looks either and Boyle and Sorkin clearly don't care. This will be a performance movie and I'm sure Michael will play Jobs perfectly. Kutcher looked a lot like Jobs, his performance was very good but the movie sucked. If Michael is amazing so as the movie, nobody will care about how much he looks like him or not.


----------



## mollie12

I think the reactions to Vikander's remarks have been a bit over-the-top.  Yes, she comes across as very ambitious, but she's probably right that those three films will be pushed as awards vehicles.  She said they're "in contention" not certainties.   The only thing that bothered me is her slight hint of entitlement.  She hasn't been working that long.  

And quite frankly, she's very, very, very talented.  Probably more so than Michael.  She's had little trouble learning specific accents on top of English as a second language.  And she's a sublimely natural, emotionally fluid performer.  I know someone in the biz who's seen her Swedish language performances and thinks she's by far the best actress in that early-late 20s age bracket.  

Any "controversy" right now will be forgotten in a few months when her major movies start opening in the US and critics over here start going as gaga for her as the UK ones have.

She's an actress who's clearly going places & if she's hitching her star to Michael for now---well, he'd probably be extraordinarily lucky to keep her.


----------



## Morgane

> Nice Morgane! Michael is a contender for sure but let's wait for Macbeth and Jobs premieres to see which role will give him buzz to Awards Season. TAU and TLBO are good for independent awards in my view, not BAFTA, SAG or the Oscar. I might bite my tongue though...let's see!


 Let's wait and see..  These are all risky films,TAU is a small indie but it can easily be the real surprise. 



Hackensack said:


> Regarding the lengthy IMDB comment on the Jobs script, I can see from that why Michael wanted to take the film; *I also think it's a gutsy move on his part, because it's obviously a very demanding part.*So far, every article featuring the NeXT poster has at least the same four comments: "He doesn't look a thing like Jobs!"/"I wish Bale was in this!"/"At least Kutcher looked like Jobs!"/"Why are they making another Jobs movie?"
> I'm not worried about his look.  He looks great.  Some have noted that Anthony Hopkins, for example, made no attempt to look like Nixon, and yet that was a brilliant portrayal.


Yes,that was a gutsy and risky move. This role is different from his other demanding performances (Shame,Hunger) because there's a lot of pressure on him,and not because it's supposed to be a record-breaking BO hit. I agree about his look,personally I find prosthetic make up distracting,and it often looks bad. People usually look only  for resemblance in a  biopic,but there's much more a great actor can do.. I've only doubts about his accent.


----------



## gemini582

Morgane said:


> People at imdb and aw like soooo much demonizing actors when they even  show a minimum of interest in the Oscars race.. "Bye Alicia,I was stunning for you!","Dulligam ( yes Dulligam) is coming for you!!" ,"now I'll stan for her even more!"  That's the level...  Some threads are very entertaining.
> But even there, someone actually has understood what she was trying to say.. Having read other interviews,personally I don't have any problem with what she said or with her. I understand her point and I've always liked how she speaks about her work,she's very determined in a good way,but,from what I've seen and read ,she's not arrogant. Among the comments on cb,there's also this one,which makes sense since her mother is a theatre actress: "I used to work with her father a couple of years back. He was quite sure she was gonna make it big in the future, and that she was very ambitious, really living for this job. Her father is a really great psychiatrist with a theatrical flare, but i I cant believe how he could have such a pretty daughter!"
> In this case she just worded badly the fact that she has some *films* (not sure nominations for herself) possibly in contention for awards ,and mentioning the Oscars was tacky. It's refreshing from a certain point of view that she's not so media savy,but I hope for her that she clarifies it because I'm sure she'll see for herself that her words sound presumptuous. It's normal to find that type of comments from people who don't know her.. let's not pretend that every commenter on the DM is a movie buff..  and even there someone knows her and her films.  Then there are people with,obvious, other reasons to hate her.. Fassy anyone?
> There will be many other occasions to see if she's this evil,arrogant master of the pr stunt,and judge her personality.


You won't convince me that she simply misspoke or that everyone misunderstood her. You seem to really like her and that's great but I've seen enough of her films and interviews to form my own opinions.

And with that I'm done talking about her.


----------



## pennylane93

Yeah not sure why people are so bothered that he looks nothing like jobs, he looks nothing like bobby sands either and still did an outstanding job portraying him.  I can't stand the negativity people are giving regarding his casting (the ones on ONTD are the worst but let's not go there)


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> You won't convince me that she simply misspoke or that everyone misunderstood her. You seem to really like her and that's great but I've seen enough of her films and interviews to form my own opinions.
> 
> And with that I'm done talking about her.




Agree with your comment 100%


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I think the reactions to Vikander's remarks have been a bit over-the-top.  Yes, she comes across as very ambitious, but she's probably right that those three films will be pushed as awards vehicles.  She said they're "in contention" not certainties.   The only thing that bothered me is her slight hint of entitlement.  She hasn't been working that long.
> Any "controversy" right now will be forgotten in a few months when her major movies start opening in the US and critics over here start going as gaga for her as the UK ones have.


I agree.As I've already said,she was referring in general  to her films,not sure nominations.Actors know what type of projects they are doing. She just worded it badly and she needs a bit of media training.. In other interviews she seemed more excited to see  responses  after having filming for three years,I suppose, than entitled to recognition. I think she's already doing  well,if critics recall a performance of two years ago (Anna Karenina),reviewing a bad film.. 


> And quite frankly, she's very, very, very talented.  Probably more so than Michael.  She's had little trouble learning specific accents on top of English as a second language.  And she's a sublimely natural, emotionally fluid performer.  I know someone in the biz who's seen her Swedish language performances and thinks she's by far the best actress in that early-late 20s age bracket.
> She's an actress who's clearly going places & if she's hitching her star to Michael for now---well, he'd probably be extraordinarily lucky to keep her.


Wow,you are really in love with her..  I find her very similar to Michael,acting-wise. Natural and emotionally fluid,subtle too,are the words that I'd use for him in Shame,Hunger, Fish Tank ,even Prometheus. And yes,she's better than him with accents..  It's among the reasons why personally I'm looking forward to TLBO. Cianfrance is the right director for them.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> I think the reactions to Vikander's remarks have been a bit over-the-top.  Yes, she comes across as very ambitious, but she's probably right that those three films will be pushed as awards vehicles.  She said they're "in contention" not certainties.   The only thing that bothered me is her slight hint of entitlement.  She hasn't been working that long.
> 
> And quite frankly, she's very, very, very talented.  Probably more so than Michael.  She's had little trouble learning specific accents on top of English as a second language.  And she's a sublimely natural, emotionally fluid performer.  I know someone in the biz who's seen her Swedish language performances and thinks she's by far the best actress in that early-late 20s age bracket.
> 
> Any "controversy" right now will be forgotten in a few months when her major movies start opening in the US and critics over here start going as gaga for her as the UK ones have.
> *
> She's an actress who's clearly going places & if she's hitching her star to Michael for now---well, he'd probably be extraordinarily lucky to keep her.*



Yeah, people are forgetting the PR benefits work both ways.  Sure it's great for her, but after the nightmarish period with Madalina, it's good for Michael to be seen with someone with a career and talent of her own.  Like her or not, she's got to be a step up from MG and her reputation for....well best not to even go there.  That did not look good for Michael or his career at all.  And it shown on him physically, looking so worn and tired.  I really did worry for him.


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> You won't convince me that she simply misspoke or that everyone misunderstood her. You seem to really like her and that's great but I've seen enough of her films and interviews to form my own opinions.
> 
> And with that I'm done talking about her.


I wasn't trying to convince anyone,that was just my personal opinion.  . I've remarked it various times. I liked what I've seen of her acting-wise and I knew her work before. But I don't know  her,I've only  read  and seen some interviews and it's just a matter of impressions,as for everyone.  Of course people here are entitled to their opinions,and when I used the word "hate" ,obviously jokingly (emoticons are useful for a reason ),I was not referring to you,or others here. And with the use of the expression "even there",speaking of places like AW,IMDb,I was not implying that you or others  lack comprehension skills.. I was referring to the fact that people over there looove to emphasize and joke with  that  type of statement.


----------



## bhb2014

Slow West is coming on June 26th in the UK!

http://www.screendaily.com/news/slo...le=LATEST-FILM-NEWS-HEADLINES&contentID=42422


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Slow West is coming on June 26th in the UK!
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/news/slo...le=LATEST-FILM-NEWS-HEADLINES&contentID=42422



Great news!  Michael has made all these films and it's taking forever to get to see them!   I think I'll be eligible for social security when the Malick film gets released.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Great news!  Michael has made all these films and it's taking forever to get to see them!   I think I'll be eligible for social security when the Malick film gets released.



hahahahaahahahahahahahhaaha some people believe that Malick's film will be released at Cannes but I doubt it. I think he'll wait for Knight Of Cups to be released and then release it. Or he'll release both closely, since characters are connected in both movies. But Cannes...maybe Venice!


----------



## Artica

pennylane93 said:


> Yeah not sure why people are so bothered that he looks nothing like jobs, he looks nothing like bobby sands either and still did an outstanding job portraying him.  I can't stand the negativity people are giving regarding his casting (the ones on ONTD are the worst but let's not go there)



I'm not too bothered about the looks either, but I am a bit concerned about the accent. I haven't once been convinced by Michael's version of an American accent. I hope he's using a good dialect coach on this thing. As a viewer I find bad accent work very distracting. For me it immediately ruins the illusion.


----------



## Reborn

Artica said:


> I'm not too bothered about the looks either, but I am a bit concerned about the accent. I haven't once been convinced by Michael's version of an American accent. I hope he's using a good dialect coach on this thing. As a viewer I find bad accent work very distracting. For me it immediately ruins the illusion.


Agree 100%


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Yeah, people are forgetting the PR benefits work both ways.  Sure it's great for her, but after the nightmarish period with Madalina, it's good for Michael to be seen with someone with a career and talent of her own.  Like her or not, she's got to be a step up from MG and her reputation for....well best not to even go there.  That did not look good for Michael or his career at all.  And it shown on him physically, looking so worn and tired.  I really did worry for him.


For people not interested in his personal life,she was only a  model/wannabe actress. She's basically unknown. The only reason why someone was  (obsessively) interested in her, it's because she was linked to another actor. I've never considered a big deal for his public image  his relationship with her. He doesn't speak about his private life and  he  doesn't give the impression to want to settle down.. It's not like there are dozens of stories about them in the mainstream gossip news. Speaking about his image,honestly it's all  forgettable.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Slow West is coming on June 26th in the UK!
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/news/slo...le=LATEST-FILM-NEWS-HEADLINES&contentID=42422


 I don't remember if I've already posted it,but Slow West will screen at the Tribeca Festival.


> Originally Posted by Artica
> I'm not too bothered about the looks either, but I am a bit concerned about the accent. I haven't once been convinced by Michael's version of an American accent. I hope he's using a good dialect coach on this thing. As a viewer I find bad accent work very distracting. For me it immediately ruins the illusion.


I think he did a good job in 12 YAS,but this is a dialogue-heavy  film.. let's hope there's a good dialect coach. Also,since he doesn't resemble Jobs,Michael needs to reproduce at least his mannerism.


----------



## Underoos!

Morgane said:


> For people not interested in his personal life,she was only a  model/wannabe actress. She's basically unknown. The only reason why someone was  (obsessively) interested in her, it's because she was linked to another actor. I've never considered a big deal for his public image  his relationship with her. He doesn't speak about his private life and  he  doesn't give the impression to want to settle down.. It's not like there are dozens of stories about them in the mainstream gossip news. Speaking about his image,honestly it's all  forgettable.



I agree.  I don't think he worries about his image.  He just goes about his own business.  He's just not big tabloid fodder, thank goodness.  

I really have never understood some of the dislike for Madalina.  She never really got much attention or any work from dating Michael.  There were maybe four or five stories about them, not a barrage of daily pap pictures.  Although I have no idea what their relationship was like, if Michael looked frazzled during this time, it probably came down to his lifestyle and work.


----------



## Morgane

Morgane said:


> He doesn't speak about his private life and  he  doesn't give the impression to want to settle down..


*that he wants


> I agree. I don't think he worries about his image. He just goes about his own business. He's just not big tabloid fodder, thank goodness.
> 
> I really have never understood some of the dislike for Madalina. She never really got much attention or any work from dating Michael. There were maybe four or five stories about them, not a barrage of daily pap pictures. Although I have no idea what their relationship was like, if Michael looked frazzled during this time, *it probably came down to his lifestyle and work.*


Maybe not only that.. but however,yes, I agree with you about her visibility.


----------



## Artica

Morgane said:


> I don't remember if I've already posted it,but Slow West will screen at the Tribeca Festival.
> 
> I think he did a good job in 12 YAS,but this is a dialogue-heavy  film.. let's hope there's a good dialect coach. Also,since he doesn't resemble Jobs,Michael needs to reproduce at least his mannerism.



I could hear his Irish twang through is Louisiana accent. Speaking of accents, I watched Prometheus again after nearly 3 years and man was he good as David. He saved that film, because the plot had more holes than Swiss cheese. I hope they won't mess up the sequel.


----------



## Morgane

Artica said:


> I could hear his Irish twang through is Louisiana accent. Speaking of accents, I watched Prometheus again after nearly 3 years and man was he good as David. He saved that film, because the plot had more holes than Swiss cheese. I hope they won't mess up the sequel.


Yes,that's one of my favourite performances. 

I've found on tumblr this yt link to Pitch Black Heist. The quality is not great.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xXyve6G2onw


----------



## Allie28

A couple of new pics....

Adorable pic at a restaurant in SF.  I'm imagining he's making a fan's day with that phone call. 

http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.com/

With Alicia and others at Cafe Mogador in Williamsburg.

https://instagram.com/p/zadEg0TO6n/


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I've found on tumblr this yt link to Pitch Black Heist. The quality is not great.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xXyve6G2onw



Thanks!  I watched and enjoyed it.  I can see why it won the BAFTA.  I love the chemistry between Michael and Liam.


----------



## mollie12

Allie28 said:


> A couple of new pics....
> 
> Adorable pic at a restaurant in SF.  I'm imagining he's making a fan's day with that phone call.
> 
> http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.com/
> 
> With Alicia and others at Cafe Mogador in Williamsburg.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/zadEg0TO6n/



Ah, so that weekend he flew out to NYC, she flew from London to meet him.


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> A couple of new pics....
> 
> Adorable pic at a restaurant in SF.  I'm imagining he's making a fan's day with that phone call.
> 
> http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.com/
> 
> With Alicia and others at Cafe Mogador in Williamsburg.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/zadEg0TO6n/



Oh so that's when he went to NY a few weeks ago? Wondering who those guys are...


----------



## bhb2014

OK so I guess they're dating for real...let's see how long it will last! =)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Brooklyn no less...


----------



## Blueberry12

pennylane93 said:


> Oh so that's when he went to NY a few weeks ago? Wondering who those guys are...



They seem to be Swedes. Could be friends of A.


----------



## italian style

This relation will last........she is perfect for him and he knows it....


----------



## SusanBeach

Yes, they are swedes, the celebrated one of the guys birthday, Måns Ericson.
It´s a DJ that have moved to NY


----------



## pennylane93

Ah ok.  The swedish dj seems to be friends with the guy who's with michael at SF (the one who posted the pic of him talking on the phone) / gosh i'm such a creeper haha


----------



## italian style

Maybe they are alicia friends and they meet first in Sf while she was there and then in Ny...i agree Prometheus was accettable just because of Michael great performance...i am not so exited for the sequel...


----------



## Oldsoul

I was going to withhold comment but my restraint did not last.


I like the NY pic. It says a lot to me alongside the related info from the new Fonts.
AV, Smart, Smart girl! Have your people around him. If you continue to play this right,
you have the best shot ever! Patience, subtlety, purpose, timing, determination and controlled freedom will win the day. I know you are competitive, but do not overplay your hand.
 I'm cynical by nurture, so I will not hold my breath. But go for it!


One must see things as they are, not as they would like it to be.


----------



## mollie12

I'm pretty much 100% convinced that Alicia made that ghastly London to Sydney flight to spend NY Eve with him too.  If she was willing to make that almost equally horrendous London to California trip just to spend a few days with him, then there's no reason to think she wouldn't have done the same thing a few weeks earlier.  She's clearly putting a hell of a lot of time into making this work.


----------



## pennylane93

I don't really think those guys at SF are alicia's friends, they just met him last week at a club, so suggesting that she has her people around him is a bit far stretched? But that's just me 
Yea i agree mollie12. And I think their relationship is not as casual as most people think.. I mean, i wouldn't fly all the way to sydney, SF and NY for casual hook-ups


----------



## ap1207

I agree. Someone said through Instagram that those are his friends, not hers. So those are really not her people. 

I don't think there is any doubt that they're dating, but the fact that _she's_ the one traveling these long distances and he really isn't is, at least to me, strange. So far, it seems that AV is the one doing most of the legwork. I mean she went to the British Film Awards and they were both nominated. He didn't go. And then she goes all the way back to Sydney to see him. Then she goes all the way to SF and yes, he started Jobs, but that is a long trip from London to California. Then she goes to New York. He met her there, but London to New York is a longer trip. 

I admit that I am a skeptic but, to me, it's all very odd that she's doing a lot of the work. I feel like that would get old after some time.


----------



## jooa

Michael is in almost all the scenes in "Steve Jobs", she's not so much, because the main star is Eddie Redmayn and the story is about his character. Michael has probably free time only on weekends, while Alicia may be weeks without any shooting, especially when she has a well-set schedule so it isn't strange that she's now travelling to meet with Michael.
And I must add that the flight from London to NY is only 1 hour and a half longer.


----------



## ap1207

jooa said:


> Michael is in almost all the scenes in "Steve Jobs", she's not so much, because the main star is Eddie Redmayn and the story is about his character. Michael has probably free time only on weekends, while Alicia may be weeks without any shooting, especially when she has a well-set schedule so it isn't strange that she's now travelling to meet with Michael.
> And I must add that the flight from London to NY is only 1 hour and a half longer.



True, I guess I just see that she is making more of an effort see him and he not so much. I could be completely wrong, but I would feel like it would eventually take a toll on the one person who is doing all the back and forth. His schedule isn't lightening up anytime soon and I'm not sure how much of a relationship you can have with someone when you only can see them for a couple of days every some odd weeks/months. That's why I think a lot of his past relationships haven't been too successful. Again, my opinion.


----------



## jooa

He probably also would be willing to travel if he had the opportunity and time but in his schedule even a 6 hour (one way) trip to NY, just for a weekend, seems a big effort and indicates a desire to maintain the relationship ... and this is just my opinion.


----------



## jlactofree

pennylane93 said:


> I don't really think those guys at SF are alicia's friends, they just met him last week at a club, so suggesting that she has her people around him is a bit far stretched? But that's just me
> Yea i agree mollie12. And I think their relationship is not as casual as most people think.. I mean, i wouldn't fly all the way to sydney, SF and NY for casual hook-ups



Perhaps the relationship is more casual to him than to her.


----------



## jlactofree

jooa said:


> He probably also would be willing to travel if he had the opportunity and time but in his schedule even a 6 hour (one way) trip to NY, just for a weekend, seems a big effort and indicates a desire to maintain the relationship ... and this is just my opinion.



He wasn't working in December.  Yet she traveled to him? He was then spotted with another woman in January when he was in London before Jobs started. 
Yes he went to NYC. Yet they were spending quality time with friends instead of being alone the entire weekend?  Because he was back on set that Monday. He's been spotted hanging out at bars in SF like every other day.  Which he enjoys.


----------



## ap1207

jlactofree said:


> Perhaps the relationship is more casual to him than to her.



I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## pennylane93

^ yes that could be the case
I'm quite curious about where this is all going


----------



## twiddlebird

italian style said:


> This relation will last........she is perfect for him and he knows it....



Ugh. I really just want to grab a bucket everytime you post about them. 

We know nothing. We know even less about her.

Personally, I can't wait until he starts promoting these movies. I'm ready for some videos of press interviews, long magazine interviews, and promotional photoshoots by professional photographers. I'm tired of these pap photos and social media posts.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Ugh. I really just want to grab a bucket everytime you post about them.
> 
> We know nothing. We know even less about her.
> 
> Personally, I can't wait until he starts promoting these movies. I'm ready for some videos of press interviews, long magazine interviews, and promotional photoshoots by professional photographers. I'm tired of these pap photos and social media posts.



What I think is that if they're serious or not we'll never know. Cool that she went to US for him, to NY and SF, but let's not jump on conclusions and say they are perfect for each other. I find them a talented and stunning couple, yeah, but honestly? His past girlfriends weren't that different and they last the same or even more time. 

Madalina posted a pic of him on her Instagram, she spent NY Eve with him, they went to Italy, she was with him while shooting Macbeth...and BAM, they split after a few months. Sorry but with his busy schedule and her busy schedule, they won't have anything serious, maybe hook up now and then. Or you actually think that Michael doesn't hook up with other women while she's in another country shooting or promoting a movie? And vice-versa? 

Let's see where this is going but I don't see any future in there. Actually, I think his next "girlfriend" will be Alexandra Shipp (Storm in Apocalypse)


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> What I think is that if they're serious or not we'll never know. Cool that she went to US for him, to NY and SF, but let's not jump on conclusions and say they are perfect for each other. I find them a talented and stunning couple, yeah, but honestly? His past girlfriends weren't that different and they last the same or even more time.
> 
> Madalina posted a pic of him on her Instagram, she spent NY Eve with him, they went to Italy, she was with him while shooting Macbeth...and BAM, they split after a few months. Sorry but with his busy schedule and her busy schedule, they won't have anything serious, maybe hook up now and then. Or you actually think that Michael doesn't hook up with other women while she's in another country shooting or promoting a movie? And vice-versa?
> 
> Let's see where this is going but I don't see any future in there. Actually, I think his next "girlfriend" will be Alexandra Shipp (Storm in Apocalypse)



You forgot something.  MG was with him during Slow West filming in NZ.  Even with AV's "Oscar" movies to promote,I think she will follow him around during his filming.  She's already doing it during filming herself.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> You forgot something.  MG was with him during Slow West filming in NZ.



Oh yeah, true! They met at TIFF, right? So they dated for 7 months? Or they split before Macbeth wrapped?


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Let's see where this is going but I don't see any future in there. Actually, I think his next "girlfriend" will be Alexandra Shipp (Storm in Apocalypse)



Agree about Alexandra Shipp. She may be next on the docket. Just like AV when I first saw she was cast for TLBO (his type, surely he would get with her - and I was right). AS is also his type. AV may have competition pretty soon.

Michael has never given ANY public indication that he's ready for love and to settle down. It doesn't mean he's not, but his work commitments don't indicate a desire for time off, relationships, etc.

Honestly, it must be fun for men like Michael, but it has to be hard for the women they are with. So many women who throw themselves at men like him. He's called it a "buffet" in the past, with all the women he can choose. Based on his past, and what we do know about him, AV would be smart to not get too emotionally attached.


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> Oh yeah, true! They met at TIFF, right? So they dated for 7 months? Or they split before Macbeth wrapped?



It is believed that they met at TIFF 2014.
They split when he started Oscar promotions; before Macbeth wrapped.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Agree about Alexandra Shipp. She may be next on the docket. Just like AV when I first saw she was cast for TLBO (his type, surely he would get with her - and I was right). AS is also his type. AV may have competition pretty soon.
> 
> Michael has never given ANY public indication that he's ready for love and to settle down. It doesn't mean he's not, but his work commitments don't indicate a desire for time off, relationships, etc.
> 
> Honestly, it must be fun for men like Michael, but it has to be hard for the women they are with. So many women who throw themselves at men like him. He's called it a "buffet" in the past, with all the women he can choose. Based on his past, and what we do know about him, AV would be smart to not get too emotionally attached.



hahaha when they announced her on TLBO and I saw she was single, I also knew they would eventually date  He's a little bit predictable, even though he's dated many women before who aren't like Alicia.

But hey, who knows? He might change and finally settle down with someone one day. This woman can be Alicia or not, probably someone else due to their busy schedules.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I'm pretty much 100% convinced that Alicia made that ghastly London to Sydney flight to spend NY Eve with him too.  If she was willing to make that almost equally horrendous London to California trip just to spend a few days with him, then there's no reason to think she wouldn't have done the same thing a few weeks earlier. *She's clearly putting a hell of a lot of time into making this work.*


I agree. I wouldn't be surprised if she becomes a permanent member of the X-men group after wrapping up filming.  


> ap1207
> True, I guess I just see that she is making more of an effort see him and he not so much. I could be completely wrong, but I would feel like it would eventually take a toll on the one person who is doing all the back and forth. His schedule isn't lightening up anytime soon and I'm not sure how much of a relationship you can have with someone when you only can see them for a couple of days every some odd weeks/months. *That's why I think a lot of his past relationships haven't been too successful. Again, my opinion.*


Agree. I don't think it's a coincidence that he had his longer when he wasn't jumping from on set to another. I've noticed the same thing with Nicole Beharie. 


> What I think is that if they're serious or not we'll never know. Cool that she went to US for him, to NY and SF, but let's not jump on conclusions and say they are perfect for each other. I find them a talented and stunning couple, yeah, but honestly? His past girlfriends weren't that different and they last the same or even more time.
> 
> Madalina posted a pic of him on her Instagram, she spent NY Eve with him, they went to Italy, she was with him while shooting Macbeth...and BAM, they split after a few months. Sorry but with his busy schedule and her busy schedule, they won't have anything serious, maybe hook up now and then. Or you actually think that Michael doesn't hook up with other women while she's in another country shooting or promoting a movie? And vice-versa?
> 
> Let's see where this is going but I don't see any future in there. Actually, I think his next "girlfriend" will be Alexandra Shipp (Storm in Apocalypse)


I agree about their schedules,it's objectively difficult. Let's wait and  see if they make their relationship more "public".   They have also TLBO to promote,so I can see them being careful in order not to create an embarassing situation.
Alexandra Shipp?Please no...  Other speculations.. At least Alicia is an adult person with her own successful career.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> He wasn't working in December.  Yet she traveled to him? He was then spotted with another woman in January when he was in London before Jobs started.
> Yes he went to NYC. Yet they were spending quality time with friends instead of being alone the entire weekend?  Because he was back on set that Monday. He's been spotted hanging out at bars in SF like every other day.  Which he enjoys.


Actually nobody knows their exact activities when they were there.. or how much time they spent with friends.


> It is believed that they met at TIFF 2014.
> They split when he started Oscar promotions; before Macbeth wrapped.


Yes,I think there are pics at the same event,it's very likely they met at the Toronto Film Festival.I don't remember him doing anythig for the Oscars,and honestly I don't think  it has something to do with their split.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I agree. I wouldn't be surprised if she becomes a permanent member of the X-men group after wrapping up filming.
> 
> Agree. I don't think it's a coincidence that he had his longer when he wasn't jumping from on set to another. I've noticed the same thing with Nicole Beharie.
> 
> I agree about their schedules,it's objectively difficult. Let's wait and  see if they make their relationship more "public".   They have also TLBO to promote,so I can see them being careful in order not to create an embarassing situation.
> Alexandra Shipp?Please no...  Other speculations.. At least Alicia is an adult person with her own successful career.



Yeah, they're professionals, sure  Many ex-couples have promoted films after splitting, like Collins and Lautner or Diaz and Timberlake. Even Michael, right? Or he and Zoe were still together when X-Men was released in 2011? Anyway, splitting won't be a problem in my view.

About Shipp, well, she's 23 but she's been acting since 2009 at least. Besides, Michael dated Zoe when whe was this age too or even younger. Age isn't a problem for Michael  Anyway, maybe I'm wrong, let's wait for X-Men shooting LoL


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> I agree. I wouldn't be surprised if she becomes a permanent member of the X-men group after wrapping up filming.
> 
> Agree. I don't think it's a coincidence that he had his longer when he wasn't jumping from on set to another. I've noticed the same thing with Nicole Beharie.
> 
> I agree about their schedules,it's objectively difficult. Let's wait and  see if they make their relationship more "public".   They have also TLBO to promote,so I can see them being careful in order not to create an embarassing situation.
> Alexandra Shipp?Please no...  Other speculations.. At least Alicia is an adult person with her own successful career.




MF started dating NB after Shame promotions. Not during filming. He was only promoting a few films. After that.   He wasn't filming at that time. There were many sightings in NYC and London over a time period.  After he started filming both were spotted all over the U.S. spending time with her on her set and he on his.  Her film was "42" his was 12YAS.  He didn't film again until The Counselor.  So he was film free for about 7-8 months I believe.

As for Alexandra Shipp, she a very very attractive young woman.  Don't fool yourself by thinking that MF would only date someone with a successful career (Leasi) whom he lived with.  Maybe he isn't Alexandra's type.   As a matter of fact I'm sure AV would love to be in XMen what young actress wouldn't.


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> Actually nobody knows their exact activities when they were there.. or how much time they spent with friends.
> 
> Yes,I think there are pics at the same event,it's very likely they met at the Toronto Film Festival.I don't remember him doing anythig for the Oscars,and honestly I don't think  it has something to do with their split.



True no one knows all their activies while in NYC. But he was there 1 1/2 days tops. The picture proves they were with a group of people at some point during 1 1/2 days together.  If you could spend A day with your lover would you prefer to spend any of it with a group of friends or alone? That's my point.


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> Actually nobody knows their exact activities when they were there.. or how much time they spent with friends.
> 
> Yes,I think there are pics at the same event,it's very likely they met at the Toronto Film Festival.I don't remember him doing anythig for the Oscars,and honestly I don't think  it has something to do with their split.




He was promoting at BAFTA  and other smaller venues. I never said that was the reason they split. We don't know why.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> MF started dating NB after Shame promotions. Not during filming. He was only promoting a few films. After that.   He wasn't filming at that time. There were many sightings in NYC and London over a time period.  After he started filming both were spotted all over the U.S. spending time with her on her set and he on his.  Her film was "42" his was 12YAS.  He didn't film again until The Counselor.  So he was film free for about 7-8 months I believe.
> 
> As for Alexandra Shipp, she a very very attractive young woman.*  Don't fool yourself by thinking that MF would only date someone with a successful career (Leasi) *whom he lived with.  Maybe he isn't Alexandra's type.   As a matter of fact I'm sure AV would love to be in XMen what young actress wouldn't.


My point in fact was that he took a break after the promotion for Shame,the Oscar campaign,and ,as you said, he was film free for some months. They broke up apparently (if I remember well) when he started to film more intensely (The Counselor ,Frank).

That was not my point.Leasi,Madalina.. I know. But even if Alicia is younger than him,and she looks younger than her age (and he looks a bit older than his actual age),she has a different and more accomplished public image. 


> Yeah, they're professionals, sure  Many ex-couples have promoted films after splitting, like Collins and Lautner or Diaz and Timberlake. Even Michael, right? Or he and Zoe were still together when X-Men was released in 2011? Anyway, splitting won't be a problem in my view.
> 
> About Shipp, well, she's 23 but she's been acting since 2009 at least. Besides, Michael dated Zoe when whe was this age too or even younger. Age isn't a problem for Michael  Anyway, maybe I'm wrong, let's wait for X-Men shooting LoL


Yes,I think he was still with Zoe. But this is  another type of situation. He's not a huge gossip subject.. but in four years something has changed for him.. He and Zoe were 10/11 years apart,I think. He was 34 yo,she was 23/24 yo. I know that age is not a problem for him.. older,younger..  But this would be Cooper-Waterhouse 2.. not very good for his image,using a euphemism (even as a random rumor).


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> My point in fact was that he took a break after the promotion for Shame,the Oscar campaign,and ,as you said, he was film free for some months. They broke up apparently (if I remember well) when he started to film more intensely (The Counselor ,Frank).
> 
> That was not my point.Leasi,Madalina.. I know. But even if Alicia is younger than him,and she looks younger than her age (and he looks a bit older than his actual age),she has a different and more accomplished public image.
> 
> Yes,I think he was still with Zoe. But this is  another type of situation. He's not a huge gossip subject.. but in four years something has changed for him.. He and Zoe were 10/11 years apart,I think. He was 34 yo,she was 23/24 yo. I know that age is not a problem for him.. older,younger..  But this would be Cooper-Waterhouse 2.. not very good for his image,using a euphemism (even as a random rumor).




Different public image? Meaning what exactly? I understand perhaps AV is more accomplished critically.  Alexander Shipp is 23 years old and has accomplished a major role in a major film series.   Surely that's nothing to sneeze at.

As for BC and Suki, his image is great with all those that matter like:  movie goers, different academy voting groups etc.  His career is on top still.


----------



## twiddlebird

jlactofree said:


> Different public image? Meaning what exactly? I understand perhaps AV is more accomplished critically.  Alexander Shipp is 23 years old and has accomplished a major role in a major film series.   Surely that's nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> As for BC and Suki, his image is great with all those that matter like:  movie goers, different academy voting groups etc.  His career is on top still.



I'll take a stab and say that AV has a British indie film BAFTA type image, and AS is more American Lifetime TV movie image. However, I don't think Michael cares about that stuff. His dating track record doesn't exactly indicate that someone's acting resume amounts to much when it comes to who he decides to involve himself with romantically.

Also, age hasn't historically been an issue for him, either. That, and Bradley Cooper is presumably a respected friend of his. I doubt Michael thought much about the age difference between BC and Suki.


----------



## Morgane

AV is  considered his equal to a certain extent (career-wise )and an age difference of ten years is still acceptable. A 38 years old man with a 23 years old girl  would be a bit pathetic, honestly..  I know that he's not judgemental..  that's not my point. I was speaking about the age difference and how the thing is perceived. The most ironic thing is that he dated a woman older than him with children in his early thirties,women who look older than their actual age,women who are the same age or with an irrelevant age gap.The last thing he needs now is to embody the stereotype of the successful actor who hooks up only with much younger girls.


----------



## SusanBeach

"Madalina posted a pic of him on her Instagram, she spent NY Eve with him, they went to Italy, she was with him while shooting Macbeth...and BAM, they split after a few months. Sorry but with his busy schedule and her busy schedule, they won't have anything serious, maybe hook up now and then. *Or you actually think that Michael doesn't hook up with other women while she's in another country shooting or promoting a movie? And vice-versa?* "

I´m new in this forum so I begin with apologies for my bad english grammar 

I forund this thread a few weeks ago and have read every comment with interest. AV is known for me because I´m swedish but until now MF were relative unknowmn for me but what I have seen about his work is very impressive 

M and A looks both happy and relaxed (IMO) for now, how serious it is nobody knows and of course like many of you have said, both are very busy!!

I don´t know if the group of people at the restaurant are Alicias or Michael friends but I know they are swedish, two of them are DJ:s and in NY there lives many swedish musicians/actors/DJ that "hangs out" a lot. AVs best friends who she lived with when she moved to London are Icona Pop, they started as DJ:s, now I don´t know what I shall call them :giggles:: In the group of friends there also Alexander Skarsgård, Joel Kinnaman etc.

I understand that Michael had a lot of girlfriends, all good, but what I don´t understand is the comments about hooking-up with someone else when AV is not around.
My impression of Michael is that he is a cool funny guy and I believe he treats his girlfriends very good


----------



## Blueberry12

SusanBeach said:


> "Madalina posted a pic of him on her Instagram, she spent NY Eve with him, they went to Italy, she was with him while shooting Macbeth...and BAM, they split after a few months. Sorry but with his busy schedule and her busy schedule, they won't have anything serious, maybe hook up now and then. *Or you actually think that Michael doesn't hook up with other women while she's in another country shooting or promoting a movie? And vice-versa?* "
> 
> I´m new in this forum so I begin with apologies for my bad english grammar
> 
> I forund this thread a few weeks ago and have read every comment with interest. AV is known for me because I´m swedish but until now MF were relative unknowmn for me but what I have seen about his work is very impressive
> 
> M and A looks both happy and relaxed (IMO) for now, how serious it is nobody knows and of course like many of you have said, both are very busy!!
> 
> I don´t know if the group of people at the restaurant are Alicias or Michael friends but I know they are swedish, two of them are DJ:s and in NY there lives many swedish musicians/actors/DJ that "hangs out" a lot. AVs best friends who she lived with when she moved to London are Icona Pop, they started as DJ:s, now I don´t know what I shall call them :giggles:: In the group of friends there also Alexander Skarsgård, Joel Kinnaman etc.
> 
> I understand that Michael had a lot of girlfriends, all good, but what I don´t understand is the comments about hooking-up with someone else when AV is not around.
> My impression of Michael is that he is a cool funny guy and I believe he treats his girlfriends very good



There are old pictures of Alicia with a dude called Victor Tell and pictures of the same Victor with Måns Ericson.


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> AV is  considered his equal to a certain extent (career-wise )and an age difference of ten years is still acceptable. A 38 years old man with a 23 years old girl  would be a bit pathetic, honestly..  I know that he's not judgemental..  that's not my point. I was speaking about the age difference and how the thing is perceived. The most ironic thing is that he dated a woman older than him with children in his early thirties,women who look older than their actual age,women who are the same age or with an irrelevant age gap.The last thing he needs now is to embody the stereotype of the successful actor who hooks up only with much younger girls.




MF already has that reputation of hooking up with his younger co-stars.  This is his third that we know of.


----------



## jlactofree

SusanBeach said:


> "Madalina posted a pic of him on her Instagram, she spent NY Eve with him, they went to Italy, she was with him while shooting Macbeth...and BAM, they split after a few months. Sorry but with his busy schedule and her busy schedule, they won't have anything serious, maybe hook up now and then. *Or you actually think that Michael doesn't hook up with other women while she's in another country shooting or promoting a movie? And vice-versa?* "
> 
> I´m new in this forum so I begin with apologies for my bad english grammar
> 
> I forund this thread a few weeks ago and have read every comment with interest. AV is known for me because I´m swedish but until now MF were relative unknowmn for me but what I have seen about his work is very impressive
> 
> M and A looks both happy and relaxed (IMO) for now, how serious it is nobody knows and of course like many of you have said, both are very busy!!
> 
> I don´t know if the group of people at the restaurant are Alicias or Michael friends but I know they are swedish, two of them are DJ:s and in NY there lives many swedish musicians/actors/DJ that "hangs out" a lot. AVs best friends who she lived with when she moved to London are Icona Pop, they started as DJ:s, now I don´t know what I shall call them :giggles:: In the group of friends there also Alexander Skarsgård, Joel Kinnaman etc.
> 
> I understand that Michael had a lot of girlfriends, all good, but what I don´t understand is the comments about hooking-up with someone else when AV is not around.
> My impression of Michael is that he is a cool funny guy and I believe he treats his girlfriends very good




If you have read every comment as you've stated you should have your answer regarding MF and other women.


----------



## gemini582

He's 11.5 years older than AV and 14 years older than AS. Same difference. Besides his d!ck doesn't seem to really care about age or accomplishments.


----------



## jlactofree

gemini582 said:


> He's 11.5 years older than AV and 14 years older than AS. Same difference. Besides his d!ck doesn't seem to really care about age or accomplishments.




Agree 100%


----------



## SusanBeach

Originally Posted by jlactofree
"If you have read every comment as you've stated you should have your answer regarding MF and other women."

Ok, maybe it´s because english is a second language to me and I´m a newcomer in here but I really don´t see what you see :shame:
Yes, I have read the comments but only in three weeks and I asume you can interpret comments in different ways!!
For me I have read it like: "Michael likes women a lot  and is sort of a womanizer"
I haven´t read it like: "Michael can´t date one woman at a time, he just throws him over every woman he meets and think is attractive."

This is my thoughts, I don´t expect you to share them! I also think that so long all comments is just speculation, in both ways, I can´t see the speculations as facts.


----------



## jlactofree

SusanBeach said:


> Originally Posted by jlactofree
> "If you have read every comment as you've stated you should have your answer regarding MF and other women."
> 
> Ok, maybe it´s because english is a second language to me and I´m a newcomer in here but I really don´t see what you see :shame:
> Yes, I have read the comments but only in three weeks and I asume you can interpret comments in different ways!!
> For me I have read it like: "Michael likes women a lot  and is sort of a womanizer"
> I haven´t read it like: "Michael can´t date one woman at a time, he just throws him over every woman he meets and think is attractive."
> 
> This is my thoughts, I don´t expect you to share them! I also think that so long all comments is just speculation, in both ways, I can´t see the speculations as facts.




It's clear that you haven't followed MF.  Many things in older threads and current are not only speculation.  Let's put it this way, he is far from perfect regarding his personal life.  Nor has he claimed to be perfect.  Relationships are not his priority.  He has stated this.  The majority of his relationships are very brief. Fact.  I will not recap his known personal weeknesses. But know that he has the same weeknesses that 75% all men have.   So feel free to believe all things are speculations. I will continue to know that many are factual.


----------



## Oldsoul

Permit me a little rant.
Here it goes:
Why do we do this time after timeSquabbling over MFslatest like theres no tomorrow I guess the board may become too boring orartsy otherwise. I have been equally as guilty after having been a fan foryears until one day I realized that the common denominator in all of theescapades/relationships was *MF *(insertany celebrity); however in this case its *his*thread/forum.
I am not a member of the AV fan club or forum if there isone. I happen to like her and yet also have a mixed feelings vibe. I thinkshes a very talented  and  a versatile Actress;MF could do much worse imo. MF appears to have chosen to be with her, whatever form the relationship takes, thats *his*choice and whatever happens good/bad, its on *him/them*. 
To date, I have already indicated my favourite was and stillis *NB*. But I accept (reluctantly)that this ship appears to have sailed. Foryears weve been attacking/praising these women based on our own bias and orpreferences, racially, aesthetically, class wise etc. etc. and very few own it. The bs just switches sides. To be fair,there are a few fonts here who have avoided this for the most part and I have admiredthem, even when I was still a lurker. Imo, the blinders when viewing/assessing *him* must be removed.  We have placed* him* on a pedestal and hold the women *he chooses *accountable for *his*actions/choices. They are liars, social climbers, hookups and the list goes on.Truth is MF is a grown man and *he* is_responsible_/accountable for all ofhis relationships/choices good or bad. *His*choice in partners just like in work projects say more, at least to me, about* him* than anyone else or anything. (Nosarcasm is implied).  I do not believe hewould want it any other way. If *he*forms relationships/alliances for career sake, over pure lust, friendship, badjudgment, romance etc. etc. It is on *him*,not on me or us. I do not live in his head (although I would love having a shotat his* head*, the *top* one not the *bottom* LOL ... you are freeto make your own choice LOL)
We need to at least try to see things as plainly aspractical. I do not know the truth of his angst, his rhyme or reason, I can onlyguess at it. I can freely excuse the new fans not believing or being surprisedby some of his activities/ proclivities. They will learn or choose not to learn soon enough .But we have been around this block too many times to take this still soseriously. Our hero has feet and other body parts of clay. I have had enough ofthe excuses and explanations, mine included, that are made about why *his* relationships do not last. Hiswork, late bloomer, the women are users, the distance; he is not ready etal. I repeat*, he* is the common denominator and I believe *he* owns it. I believe* he *sometimesmakes calculated choices, normal and sometimes impulsive ones, just like thewomen we accuse/hate/love. * Their *choices are on *them* too. But these thoughts, in the end, are just my views fromthe outside looking in .who knows the absolute truth of the matter, obviously *him, *if he is actually that self-aware.
If these views put my membership in the MF fan club inquestion, I guess so it goes. I subscribe to personal responsibility in life,in my heroes (I lost this one for a while) and that even in fandom; a spademust be called a spade. I will not defend or excuse bad behavior/choices *if* it ever convincingly rears its uglyhead.

I think the next 12 months are going to be very interesting,at least to me, from a psychological voyeurs point of view, I really want tosee how* he *plays out the thoughts/perceptions my mind is grappling with. Time will tell.
I will try to tone down on the sarcasm in a lot of my posts,sometimes it import gets lost in the emotional fray.
Hope the forgoing is taken as well intentioned as it wasmeant. If this gets lost in translation, its on* me* and Ill own it.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> MF already has that reputation of hooking up with his younger co-stars.  This is his third that we know of.





> He's 11.5 years older than AV and 14 years older than AS. Same difference. Besides his d!ck doesn't seem to really care about age or accomplishments.


In fact,he doesn't need that kind of gossip about him again in a few months' time. I think we are talking about different things and with different premises. Actually that gap makes quite a difference.. at least for the public perception. With Alicia you will always find comments like "Oh but she seems much younger!",but at the same time people pay less attention to the age difference because she has her own career,she's the lead actress in his film and they share supposedly the same interests. It's not a Cooper-Suki situation where people constantly wonder what they are talking about.. You can read the comments about their split..  Hookup rumors with a 23 years old girl would be bad,really bad for his image.. I can already imagine the comments.. creepy,predatory.. He has already his problems,he doesn't need that. This is my point. Having said this,it's always better for  him not to be in the gossip pages,with Alicia or others.


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> "Madalina posted a pic of him on her Instagram, she spent NY Eve with him, they went to Italy, she was with him while shooting Macbeth...and BAM, they split after a few months. Sorry but with his busy schedule and her busy schedule, they won't have anything serious, maybe hook up now and then. *Or you actually think that Michael doesn't hook up with other women while she's in another country shooting or promoting a movie? And vice-versa?* "
> 
> I´m new in this forum so I begin with apologies for my bad english grammar
> 
> I forund this thread a few weeks ago and have read every comment with interest. AV is known for me because I´m swedish but until now MF were relative unknowmn for me but what I have seen about his work is very impressive
> 
> M and A looks both happy and relaxed (IMO) for now, how serious it is nobody knows and of course like many of you have said, both are very busy!!
> 
> I don´t know if the group of people at the restaurant are Alicias or Michael friends but I know they are swedish, two of them are DJ:s and in NY there lives many swedish musicians/actors/DJ that "hangs out" a lot. AVs best friends who she lived with when she moved to London are Icona Pop, they started as DJ:s, now I don´t know what I shall call them :giggles:: In the group of friends there also Alexander Skarsgård, Joel Kinnaman etc.
> 
> I understand that Michael had a lot of girlfriends, all good, but what I don´t understand is the comments about hooking-up with someone else when AV is not around.
> My impression of Michael is that he is a cool funny guy and I believe he treats his girlfriends very good



Welcome! 

Oooh, I do think Michael is a funny and gentle guy and he does treat his gff very well. Just see the pics of him with them and you can be sure of that. What I meant is that he and Alicia only spent a lot of time together while shooting TLBO and in Australia. Nowadays, due to their extremely tight schedule, I think they rather have a more opened relationship and it's totally understantable. They're not married or dating for years.

But we don't even know what thay have either, if it's serious or not so...just thoughts


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> In fact,he doesn't need that kind of gossip about him again in a few months' time. I think we are talking about different things and with different premises. Actually that gap makes quite a difference.. at least for the public perception. With Alicia you will always find comments like "Oh but she seems much younger!",but at the same time people pay less attention to the age difference because she has her own career,she's the lead actress in his film and they share supposedly the same interests. It's not a Cooper-Suki situation where people constantly wonder what they are talking about.. You can read the comments about their split..  Hookup rumors with a 23 years old girl would be bad,really bad for his image.. I can already imagine the comments.. creepy,predatory.. He has already his problems,he doesn't need that. This is my point. Having said this,it's always better for  him not to be in the gossip pages,with Alicia or others.



I totally understand you and agree to a certain extent. Concerning Alicia and Alexandra's ages, I don't see much of a difference: one is 23 and the other 26, both extremely young. Not only Bradley Cooper but also Leonardo DiCaprio, Jean Dujardin and other actors around their age have also been involved with women of this ages or much younger, it's quite common. If they're happy like that I'm happy for them  The difference between this ones I mentionded is that all of them have longer relationships, Michael isn't worried about that now because he's focusing on his career and doesn't have time to invest in relationships. And he's totally right, it's not fair to be in a serious relationship when you make four movies a year, besides promoting others, and barely see your woman.


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> In fact,he doesn't need that kind of gossip about him again in a few months' time. I think we are talking about different things and with different premises. Actually that gap makes quite a difference.. at least for the public perception. With Alicia you will always find comments like "Oh but she seems much younger!",but at the same time people pay less attention to the age difference because she has her own career,she's the lead actress in his film and they share supposedly the same interests. It's not a Cooper-Suki situation where people constantly wonder what they are talking about.. You can read the comments about their split..  Hookup rumors with a 23 years old girl would be bad,really bad for his image.. I can already imagine the comments.. creepy,predatory.. He has already his problems,he doesn't need that. This is my point. Having said this,it's always better for  him not to be in the gossip pages,with Alicia or others.




When the pictures first surfaced of MF and AV the majority of comments I witnessed on several reputable outlets were very negative because of the costar link.  There were several comparisons even to which costar they preferred.  As well as him looking old and her looking like his daughter. 

As far as MF and AV having shared interest? I would assume he had things in common with all his female friends.  Do you know something we don't?


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> When the pictures first surfaced of MF and AV the majority of comments I witnessed on several reputable outlets were very negative because of the costar link.  There were several comparisons even to which costar they preferred.  As well as him looking old and her looking like his daughter.
> 
> As far as MF and AV having shared interest? I would assume he had things in common with all his female friends.  Do you know something we don't?


WITH the predictable comments about him looking older than her,etc.. there were many others which paid less attention to the age gap,for the reasons I mentioned.About the costar link,I've already said this,but I don't consider it a big deal  in itself,since he was linked to Zoe four years ago and they are still friends. Nicole was more age appropriate and actually they started dating after filming. That happened  three years ago. How many co-stars he has had? It doesn't seem to me that there are dozens of rumors about his hookups with co-stars.. BUT it would be really bad for his image being linked to another co-star, in a few months' time,not only much younger than him but  younger than Alicia too..  The reasons are pretty clear in my opinion.

Maybe it's not clear that I'm talking about  public perception.. And no,I don't know things that others don't know.


----------



## Hackensack

Morgane: "And no, I don't know things that others don't know."

Nicely put!  

And totally agree with the post.


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> WITH the predictable comments about him looking older than her,etc.. there were many others which paid less attention to the age gap,for the reasons I mentioned.About the costar link,I've already said this,but I don't consider it a big deal  in itself,since he was linked to Zoe four years ago and they are still friends. Nicole was more age appropriate and actually they started dating after filming. That happened  three years ago. How many co-stars he has had? It doesn't seem to me that there are dozens of rumors about his hookups with co-stars.. BUT it would be really bad for his image being linked to another co-star, in a few months' time,not only much younger than him but  younger than Alicia too..  The reasons are pretty clear in my opinion.
> 
> Maybe it's not clear that I'm talking about  public perception.. And no,I don't know things that others don't know.




Thanks for that your explanation of the costar link.  Before you clearly stated AV has her own career and AS particularly not successful career when the girl is clearly successful.   That was incorrect.
Just to clarify.  MF and NB started dating after their promotion of their film which was about 9 months after filming ended. &#128516;


----------



## Morgane

> Permit me a little rant.
> Here it goes:
> Why do we do this time after timeSquabbling over MFslatest like theres no tomorrow I guess the board may become too boring orartsy otherwise. I have been equally as guilty after having been a fan foryears until one day I realized that the common denominator in all of theescapades/relationships was MF (insertany celebrity); however in this case its histhread/forum.


When it comes to actors and their gfs,rumored gfs, there's ALWAYS overreaction. 
We should argue about the nature of some comments,recently or in the past,but,at least here,people are always respectful. There's not the type of craziness you could find in places like JJ or imdb.
Of course Michael is the common denominator and we all know him.. That's the reason why a certain kind of  overreaction is unnecessary.. I said this when the (in)famous Bondi Beach pics came out,and  I've already said that I didn't find his relationship with MG a big deal either,for example.. Michael is not an attention seeker and he's not a  huge gossip subject... so if his flings,relationships last or don't last, it's not a  big deal honestly,as long as he maintains a low profile. It's evident that his priority is his career. Personally speaking,I'm more excited about his work  ,and regarding him and Alicia,I'm more excited to see them on the big screen,frankly..


----------



## bhb2014

I'm also much more excited about seeing them on screen! =) and yeah, he's usually low profile, I like that!


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> Thanks for that your explanation of the costar link.  *Before you clearly stated AV has her own career and AS particularly not successful career when the girl is clearly successful. *  That was incorrect.
> Just to clarify.  MF and NB started dating after their promotion of their film which was about 9 months after filming ended. &#128516;


I don't know AS's work,so I would never imply that she's not doing well for herself.. Objectively Alicia has a "more mature" image,and yet,there are comments about the age and their looks.. I was specifically speaking about the age gap,and how it could be perceived. 
Probably,months ago, I was the only one here not complaining about the co-stars affairs!
Because actually I don't see anything wrong in those  relationships. Just the other day I wrote this:


> I remember someone pointing out that Nicole is always supportive of black actors,on her twitter profile. Maybe that was the reason. We don't know if she sent him a text message,for example.. I don't doubt that their relationship was different from that he had with Zoe Kravitz. Surely he and Zoe have more in common personality-wise,and yes,there might not be the same good feeling,but nobody knows what happened between them.
> I don't think it's a coincidence that he had his longest relationships when he wasn't working with his actual rhythms. If I remember well,they made their relationship public when Michael took a break after the promotion for Shame,all the awards season campaign.Incidentally when he started again to jump from one set to another (obviously Nicole had her work too),they broke up,maybe after an on/off period .Of course this is just speculation.. But I've always believed that his work plays a major role in his personal life.


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> What I think is that if they're serious or not we'll never know. Cool that she went to US for him, to NY and SF, but let's not jump on conclusions and say they are perfect for each other. I find them a talented and stunning couple, yeah, but honestly? His past girlfriends weren't that different and they last the same or even more time.
> 
> Madalina posted a pic of him on her Instagram, she spent NY Eve with him, they went to Italy, she was with him while shooting Macbeth...and BAM, they split after a few months. Sorry but with his busy schedule and her busy schedule, they won't have anything serious, maybe hook up now and then. Or you actually think that Michael doesn't hook up with other women while she's in another country shooting or promoting a movie? And vice-versa?
> 
> Let's see where this is going but I don't see any future in there. Actually, I think his next "girlfriend" will be Alexandra Shipp (Storm in Apocalypse)



They do compliment each other in terms of ambition and work ethic without a doubt.
But as I have always maintained MF has a roving eye and it means he moves on when the need or desire takes him.
I think he is into Alicia a lot. But it does appear a little one sided for travel. But that to me speaks more of convenience and the fact that he can command that from a partner now being the bigger star. 

If she or he was prepared to reduce their career aspirations they might make it work. But that seems unlikely becuase of the point either of them are at. I get a sense of what happened with Nicole might happen here as well.
He was more UK based at the time and she in NYC. she got the series gig and he got more film work all over the place.
The fact MF and AV both live in London would have made things easier if they were at the same point in their careers 2-3 years ago. He is rarely home now and the likelyhood of them being in the same place regularly is unlikely for 2015.

As you mentioned Madalina tried to be with him all the time, which was not good either. I guess there is a fine line with him. Be there but don't crowd him maybe.

If anyone thinks that with him going to all these bars and being very social does not involve some SPORT then your dreaming.  If he meets someone who takes his fancy he is likely to do something, its a pattern with him.

Miss Shipp, as soon as I saw her picture when they annouced her casting I thought here comes trouble..lol. She looks like the lovechild of Zoe Kravitz and Louise Hazel. Seriously they could not have picked better bait for him. He will try his charms on her for certain if given the opportunity.


----------



## Reborn

Oldsoul said:


> Permit me a little rant.
> Here it goes:
> Why do we do this time after timeSquabbling over MFslatest like theres no tomorrow I guess the board may become too boring orartsy otherwise. I have been equally as guilty after having been a fan foryears until one day I realized that the common denominator in all of theescapades/relationships was *MF *(insertany celebrity); however in this case its *his*thread/forum.
> I am not a member of the AV fan club or forum if there isone. I happen to like her and yet also have a mixed feelings vibe. I thinkshes a very talented  and  a versatile Actress;MF could do much worse imo. MF appears to have chosen to be with her, whatever form the relationship takes, thats *his*choice and whatever happens good/bad, its on *him/them*.
> To date, I have already indicated my favourite was and stillis *NB*. But I accept (reluctantly)that this ship appears to have sailed. Foryears weve been attacking/praising these women based on our own bias and orpreferences, racially, aesthetically, class wise etc. etc. and very few own it. The bs just switches sides. To be fair,there are a few fonts here who have avoided this for the most part and I have admiredthem, even when I was still a lurker. Imo, the blinders when viewing/assessing *him* must be removed.  We have placed* him* on a pedestal and hold the women *he chooses *accountable for *his*actions/choices. They are liars, social climbers, hookups and the list goes on.Truth is MF is a grown man and *he* is_responsible_/accountable for all ofhis relationships/choices good or bad. *His*choice in partners just like in work projects say more, at least to me, about* him* than anyone else or anything. (Nosarcasm is implied).  I do not believe hewould want it any other way. If *he*forms relationships/alliances for career sake, over pure lust, friendship, badjudgment, romance etc. etc. It is on *him*,not on me or us. I do not live in his head (although I would love having a shotat his* head*, the *top* one not the *bottom* LOL ... you are freeto make your own choice LOL)
> We need to at least try to see things as plainly aspractical. I do not know the truth of his angst, his rhyme or reason, I can onlyguess at it. I can freely excuse the new fans not believing or being surprisedby some of his activities/ proclivities. They will learn or choose not to learn soon enough .But we have been around this block too many times to take this still soseriously. Our hero has feet and other body parts of clay. I have had enough ofthe excuses and explanations, mine included, that are made about why *his* relationships do not last. Hiswork, late bloomer, the women are users, the distance; he is not ready etal. I repeat*, he* is the common denominator and I believe *he* owns it. I believe* he *sometimesmakes calculated choices, normal and sometimes impulsive ones, just like thewomen we accuse/hate/love. * Their *choices are on *them* too. But these thoughts, in the end, are just my views fromthe outside looking in .who knows the absolute truth of the matter, obviously *him, *if he is actually that self-aware.
> If these views put my membership in the MF fan club inquestion, I guess so it goes. I subscribe to personal responsibility in life,in my heroes (I lost this one for a while) and that even in fandom; a spademust be called a spade. I will not defend or excuse bad behavior/choices *if* it ever convincingly rears its uglyhead.
> 
> I think the next 12 months are going to be very interesting,at least to me, from a psychological voyeurs point of view, I really want tosee how* he *plays out the thoughts/perceptions my mind is grappling with. Time will tell.
> I will try to tone down on the sarcasm in a lot of my posts,sometimes it import gets lost in the emotional fray.
> Hope the forgoing is taken as well intentioned as it wasmeant. If this gets lost in translation, its on* me* and Ill own it.



Nice to see someone has come round to the similar trail of thought. 
I said a few weeks back dont get invested in this mans lovelife where it becomes personal for you. I called him out as a bit of a player and I stand by that. He is what he is.
You can still be a fan, enjoying his movies , the gossip and the banter here. Its great fun IMO. 
But if your assign a standard of what a man should be and expect him to meet it, then only expect disapointment.
I imagine being his girlfriend is exciting at first then ego bruising at some point. He appears to be the type of guy who you would tell your friend to have fun with if they insisted but dont get invested at all ever.
Truthfully my concern is for Alicia who I like, I hope she does not get hurt like NB did.


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> They do compliment each other in terms of ambition and work ethic without a doubt.
> But as I have always maintained MF has a roving eye and it means he moves on when the need or desire takes him.
> I think he is into Alicia a lot. But it does appear a little one sided for travel. But that to me speaks more of convenience and the fact that he can command that from a partner now being the bigger star.
> 
> If she or he was prepared to reduce their career aspirations they might make it work. But that seems unlikely becuase of the point either of them are at. I get a sense of what happened with Nicole might happen here as well.
> He was more UK based at the time and she in NYC. she got the series gig and he got more film work all over the place.
> The fact MF and AV both live in London would have made things easier if they were at the same point in their careers 2-3 years ago. He is rarely home now and the likelyhood of them being in the same place regularly is unlikely for 2015.
> 
> As you mentioned Madalina tried to be with him all the time, which was not good either. I guess there is a fine line with him. Be there but don't crowd him maybe.
> 
> If anyone thinks that with him going to all these bars and being very social does not involve some SPORT then your dreaming.  If he meets someone who takes his fancy he is likely to do something, its a pattern with him.
> 
> Miss Shipp, as soon as I saw her picture when they annouced her casting I thought here comes trouble..lol. She looks like the lovechild of Zoe Kravitz and Louise Hazel. Seriously they could not have picked better bait for him. He will try his charms on her for certain.



Exactly. If both were decided to give a break this thing could evolve to a much serious reltionship but they're in similar moments too and both have no intentions to stop making films. Michael has been doing tons of films for a while and Alicia is starting to get buzz internationally now, I doubt she'd refuse roles for Michael and he would refuse roles for her. 

As I said before, anything is possible and Michael has been working a lot lately, so he might give a break for a while after Assassin's Creed (Prometheus will probably start production early 2016 if it gets a 2017 release). I don't see a future for this couple but that's just me


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> I'm also much more excited about seeing them on screen! =) and yeah, he's usually low profile, I like that!



Me too!  I didn't really care for the book much but I'm looking forward to seeing how it's portrayed on screen.   I think this will be the 1st time we see him portray a husband/father.  That alone will be interesting to see.

I'm looking forward to Macbeth too.  I think Michael and Marion will hit it out of the park.


----------



## Allie28

Reborn said:


> Nice to see someone has come round to the similar trail of thought.
> I said a few weeks back dont get invested in this mans lovelife where it becomes personal for you. I called him out as a bit of a player and I stand by that. He is what he is.
> You can still be a fan, enjoying his movies , the gossip and the banter here. Its great fun IMO.
> But if your assign a standard of what a man should be and expect him to meet it, then only expect disapointment.
> I imagine being his girlfriend is exciting at first then ego bruising at some point. He appears to be the type of guy who you would tell your friend to have fun with if they insisted but dont get invested at all ever.



Great points Oldsoul and Reborn.  

ETA:  I tried to quote both Oldsoul and Reborn but messed it up, lol.  But I was nodding along to both of your posts!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Me too!  I didn't really care for the book much but I'm looking forward to seeing how it's portrayed on screen.   I think this will be the 1st time we see him portray a husband/father.  That alone will be interesting to see.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Macbeth too.  I think Michael and Marion will hit it out of the park.



He'll also be a father on Trespass Against Us! =) In Macbeth he'll be a father who lost a child. Yeah, he and Marion will be freaking amazing on screen! Dying to watch it!


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> He'll also be a father on Trespass Against Us! =) In Macbeth he'll be a father who lost a child. Yeah, he and Marion will be freaking amazing on screen! Dying to watch it!



I didn't know he'll portray a father in Trespass too. Cool!!  I actually don't know much at all about that movie except his costar is Brendon Gleeson.  Michael's probably now an honorary member of the Gleeson family having worked with both father and son.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Morgane: "And no, I don't know things that others don't know."
> 
> Nicely put!
> 
> And totally agree with the post.





> SusanBeach
> 
> I´m new in this forum so I begin with apologies for my bad english grammar


Welcome! Don't worry. Write here every time you want.


> Exactly. If both were decided to give a break this thing could evolve to a much serious reltionship but they're in similar moments too and both have no intentions to stop making films. *Michael has been doing tons of films for a while and Alicia is starting to get buzz internationally now, I doubt she'd refuse roles for Michael and he would refuse roles for her. *
> 
> As I said before, anything is possible and Michael has been working a lot lately, so he might give a break for a while after Assassin's Creed (Prometheus will probably start production early 2016 if it gets a 2017 release). I don't see a future for this couple but that's just me


Agree. He's working very intensely,but I highly doubt he will decline a good role any time soon. Quoting his words: " I spent a lot of time out of work. Now Im trying to make hay while the sun is shining.

He will be also a father in Jobs. It seems that the relationship with his daughter will have a great and emotional role.


----------



## Lilmix

I like Alicia but am skeptical as to the prolific rise and number of roles she has bagged in the last couple of years.
Its pretty unusual or near on impossible if your not well known.
I have no doubt she is talented but I also know that the casting couch is very real.
We will never know the truth but I can't dismiss that this could be a factor.
If she managed to bag roles due to her bedroom experience it makes why there is more fuel to the attraction. 
I dont  think he would be unaware either. Its the done thing for many actresses. 
I just cant reason why as it takes more than being a good or even great actress with very cutesy looks to have that many lead roles in succession.  
Something is not adding up for me.
I do like them as a couple though.


----------



## Allie28

I posted this originally in Jan, 2014.  It seems even more apropos now....

_I've been following his career for 3 years now and anyone who has probably is aware he probably drinks too much, definitely smokes too much, and has a rep for being a womanizer. I really don't care. Unless he's kicking kittens or drowning puppies what he does with his life is his choice. I just sit back and enjoy the show...both on and off screen._


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> I like Alicia but am skeptical as to the prolific rise and number of roles she has bagged in the last couple of years.
> Its pretty unusual or near on impossible if your not well known


She has been working quietly for more than two years. Royal Affair and Anna Karenina were game-changers for her (she was nominated for a  Bafta rising star award),after the critically acclaimed Swedish-language  performances. Thanks to those films she has become part of a  group of actresses who are considered for the same roles. She  herself said that when she auditions,she often knows most of the people going for the same role. For example Saoirse Ronan was attached to Testament of Youth,then Alicia obtained the part because of Saoirse's scheduling conflicts.The fact that she's determined and versatile with accents has helped her a lot too. It must be also said that some of her films coming out this year are indie,so not big budget productions,and in others she has small roles. However if you are interested,these are two interviews where she speaks about casting,roles,etc..
http://www.irishtimes.com/culture/f...roles-even-when-i-couldn-t-pay-rent-1.2064512
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-could-be-the-actress-to-watch-in-2015.html


----------



## Lilmix

Morgane said:


> She has been working quietly for more than two years. Royal Affair and Anna Karenina were game-changers for her (she was nominated for a  Bafta rising star award),after the critically acclaimed Swedish-language  performances. Thanks to those films she has become part of a  group of actresses who are considered for the same roles. She  herself said that when she auditions,she often knows most of the people going for the same role. For example Saoirse Ronan was attached to Testament of Youth,then Alicia obtained the part because of Saoirse's scheduling conflicts.The fact that she's determined and versatile with accents has helped her a lot too. It must be also said that some of her films coming out this year are indie,so not big budget productions,and in others she has small roles. However if you are interested,these are two interviews where she speaks about casting,roles,etc..
> http://www.irishtimes.com/culture/f...roles-even-when-i-couldn-t-pay-rent-1.2064512
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-could-be-the-actress-to-watch-in-2015.html



Thanks for the interviews


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Welcome! Don't worry. Write here every time you want.
> 
> Agree. He's working very intensely,but I highly doubt he will decline a good role any time soon. Quoting his words: " I spent a lot of time out of work. Now Im trying to make hay while the sun is shining.
> 
> He will be also a father in Jobs. It seems that the relationship with his daughter will have a great and emotional role.



Yeah, it's hard indeed. But I think that after AC he'll take a break because he has MANY films to promote by the end of the year. Anyway, let's see 

Oh yeah, I forgot about Jobs! Well remembered!


----------



## mollie12

Lilmix said:


> I like Alicia but am skeptical as to the prolific rise and number of roles she has bagged in the last couple of years.
> Its pretty unusual or near on impossible if your not well known.
> I have no doubt she is talented but I also know that the casting couch is very real.
> We will never know the truth but I can't dismiss that this could be a factor.
> If she managed to bag roles due to her bedroom experience it makes why there is more fuel to the attraction.
> I dont  think he would be unaware either. Its the done thing for many actresses.
> I just cant reason why as it takes more than being a good or even great actress with very cutesy looks to have that many lead roles in succession.
> Something is not adding up for me.
> I do like them as a couple though.



Oh, for Pete's sake.  This post is ridiculous.  NEWSFLASH. No one lands this many and these types of lead roles because of the casting couch.  The roles she's getting are technically difficult and emotionally complex.  Producers and directors are not basing their decisions (and risking millions of dollars) on whether one actress is willing to put out while another is not.   It's all about whether an actress is talented enough, cast well for a particular part, and marketable.  

And guess what?  This kind of breakout year isn't unheard of.  Jessica Chastain had 7 movies released in 2011.  And Vikander and Chastain are actually very similar types of talents.


----------



## pennylane93

Nicely put mollie12. 
I know some people are questioning her sudden rise. I say there's nothing sudden about it, it's the  result of her hard work over the years


----------



## twiddlebird

pennylane93 said:


> Nicely put mollie12.
> I know some people are questioning her sudden rise. I say there's nothing sudden about it, it's the  result of her hard work over the years



...and connections, genes, luck, etc. I don't think anyone thinks that acting is a virtuous meritocracy where only the hardest working and most deserving make it. Like a lot of industries, other factors beyond talent and work have a lot (and probably more) to do with success in the entertainment industry.


----------



## FassbenderLover

There's an AV thread that's open, brand new. So for those who wish to talk about her in any capacity please feel free to do so there. Thank you


----------



## twiddlebird

FassbenderLover said:


> There's an AV thread that's open, brand new. So for those who wish to talk about her in any capacity please feel free to do so there. Thank you



Thank goodness! Please, take all the AV talk over there.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> There's an AV thread that's open, brand new. So for those who wish to talk about her in any capacity please feel free to do so there. Thank you


----------



## jlactofree

mollie12 said:


> Oh, for Pete's sake.  This post is ridiculous.  NEWSFLASH. No one lands this many and these types of lead roles because of the casting couch.  The roles she's getting are technically difficult and emotionally complex.  Producers and directors are not basing their decisions (and risking millions of dollars) on whether one actress is willing to put out while another is not.   It's all about whether an actress is talented enough, cast well for a particular part, and marketable.
> 
> And guess what?  This kind of breakout year isn't unheard of.  Jessica Chastain had 7 movies released in 2011.  And Vikander and Chastain are actually very similar types of talents.




I think we should all respect a difference of opinions.  I do disagree that AV's talent is on the level of Jessica Chastin.  And yes, I've seen multiple works from both ladies.


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


>



Agree


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, Cannes will announce its competition lineup on April 16th. Fingers crossed for Macbeth and Trespass Against Us!

http://www.festival-cannes.fr/fr/article/61281.html


----------



## italian style

Yes,finger crossed!!!


----------



## Allie28

I'm so ready for Macbeth news, clips, etc.  Definitely have fingers crossed!!

Re:  Alicia.  If new pics come out with Michael or new story, gossip...if it includes Michael can we post it?  What about when their film is released and promo starts?  I understand if it's Alicia ONLY news it should be in her thread but if it involves Michael.... I mean there was lots of discussion of Nicole and Madalina here when he was dating them so I think it's fair game as long as it involves him too.  

This quote by someone interviewing her is almost identical to what interviewers have said about Michael...  _"It's the eyes that strike me when I meet Vikander in a cafe in north London just before Christmas.... She is friendly and talkative and makes jokes, but she has the ability to unnerve you with one glance."_  I swear I've read almost the same exact sentence about Michael, lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If they're dating, she's part of his story/gossip. Just because some posters dislike her is irrelevant.


----------



## naja1919

Am I the only one who thinks she's basic as hell??? no salt, no pepper... for a moment I confused her with that actress from inherent vice, katherine waterston. But anyway, nothing against her as an actress. She's good.


----------



## BagBerry13

Any woman that gets involved with the Fassdong especially actresses cast in his movies should know better than thinking they'd become his wife. He won't settle down for any woman unless he himself wants it.
So if you're his co-star and you're getting physical with the man don't believe you're the only one. The man has a wandering eye. Don't invest emotionally!


----------



## bhb2014

naja1919 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks she's basic as hell??? no salt, no pepper... for a moment I confused her with that actress from inherent vice, katherine waterston. But anyway, nothing against her as an actress. She's good.



I find Alicia extremely pretty  

Waterson is doing Jobs with Michael, she'll play his ex-girlfriend, mother of Lisa Jobs.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I'm so ready for Macbeth news, clips, etc.  Definitely have fingers crossed!!
> 
> Re:  Alicia.  If new pics come out with Michael or new story, gossip...if it includes Michael can we post it?  What about when their film is released and promo starts?  I understand if it's Alicia ONLY news it should be in her thread but if it involves Michael.... I mean there was lots of discussion of Nicole and Madalina here when he was dating them so I think it's fair game as long as it involves him too.
> 
> This quote by someone interviewing her is almost identical to what interviewers have said about Michael...  _"It's the eyes that strike me when I meet Vikander in a cafe in north London just before Christmas.... She is friendly and talkative and makes jokes, but she has the ability to unnerve you with one glance."_  I swear I've read almost the same exact sentence about Michael, lol.



Of course that if Alicia mentions Michael in an interview or something comes out about TLBO we'll talk about here  I mean, we are all free to talk about anything we want in here but it's nice if we talk about Alicia's exclusives news on her specific thread. 

She seems to be outgoing and funny, the thing about the glance I don't know, I'll have to watch more movies with her or interviews to observe that LoL Michael, oh yeah, he has THE LOOK.


----------



## mchris55

Well, there has been silence from Harvey about Macbeth. He's been talking up Carol and The Hateful Eight (of course, it's his buddy Tarantino), but nothing about Macbeth. I can't find a nugget about that movie anywhere. Annoyed would be putting it mildly, especially since the UK, France, and Sweden are putting it out in the fall. This doesn't feel right.


----------



## Allie28

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If they're dating, she's part of his story/gossip. Just because some posters dislike her is irrelevant.



Yep.  



bhb2014 said:


> I find Alicia extremely pretty  Waterson is doing Jobs with Michael, she'll play his ex-girlfriend, mother of Lisa Jobs.



Ha, small world!  I think Alicia's pretty too, in a non-hollywood way.



> Of course that if Alicia mentions Michael in an interview or something comes out about TLBO we'll talk about here  I mean, we are all free to talk about anything we want in here but it's nice if we talk about Alicia's exclusives news on her specific thread.



Agreed.  I'm not a fan of censoring discussion so anything pertaining to Michael is fair game in his thread imo.  As long as she's part of his life, she's part of his narrative but her exclusives should be in her thread.



> Well, there has been silence from Harvey about Macbeth. He's been talking up Carol and The Hateful Eight (of course, it's his buddy Tarantino), but nothing about Macbeth. I can't find a nugget about that movie anywhere.



Ugh.  I wanna see this so bad.  I'd settle for a 3 sec clip or even a new still. Anything!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Well, there has been silence from Harvey about Macbeth. He's been talking up Carol and The Hateful Eight (of course, it's his buddy Tarantino), but nothing about Macbeth. I can't find a nugget about that movie anywhere. Annoyed would be putting it mildly, especially since the UK, France, and Sweden are putting it out in the fall. This doesn't feel right.



Weinstein has Carol and The Hateful Eight for awards season but he also has Tulip Fever and Macbeth. Depending on their reception in festivals we'll also see these two on his campaign (Carol has Blanchett as lead and Tarantino is Tarantino!). Southpow,with Gyllenhaal, has a Summer release, I think he'll only try a box office hit with it. But you know...anything can happen! 

To be honest, I even think Weinstein might campaign for Cotillard as supporting actress. The good thing about Macbeth is that Studiocanal is behind it too as distributor and financer so we won't depend on Harvey only to see things about it. With Cannes lineup coming up, we'll probably read about it soon!


----------



## mollie12

I'm going to paraphrase Lainey re: Alicia....There's real life beautiful and there's magazine beautiful.   Alicia is real life beautiful.  Lainey went on and on about seeing her at a Comic-Con party a few years ago and how every single man in the room gravitated toward her. Stunning skin, eyes, legs.  In photos, I agree she can look more "pretty" and somewhat childish rather than drop dead gorgeous.   

But then, if you see a hi-def photo of her, it's more obvious what her appeal is.  For example:

http://photos.newknd.com/media/x1920/AliciaVikander2374351443.jpg

ETA: I lowered my expectations for Macbeth a while ago.


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> Weinstein has Carol and The Hateful Eight for awards season but he also has Tulip Fever and Macbeth. Depending on their reception in festivals we'll also see these two on his campaign (Carol has Blanchett as lead and Tarantino is Tarantino!). Southpow,with Gyllenhaal, has a Summer release, I think he'll only try a box office hit with it. But you know...anything can happen!
> 
> To be honest, I even think Weinstein might campaign for Cotillard as supporting actress. The good thing about Macbeth is that Studiocanal is behind it too as distributor and financer so we won't depend on Harvey only to see things about it. With Cannes lineup coming up, we'll probably read about it soon!


TWC also has Adam Jones with Cooper. Honestly, I think Macbeth will get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## mchris55

gemini582 said:


> TWC also has Adam Jones with Cooper. Honestly, I think Macbeth will get lost in the shuffle.


 

Thanks, I forgot that and was just about to add it , yes, everyone's favorite Sniper.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> TWC also has Adam Jones with Cooper. Honestly, I think Macbeth will get lost in the shuffle.



Adam Jones is getting an October release but I can't see it in more than Golden Globes and Critics Choice. I might bite my tongue but I loved Chef last year and it didn't get any big nod so I lowered my expectations with this one. Even with the loved Cooper in it (he has more chances as supporting in Joy IMO).

If Weinstein destroys Macbeth I'll be pissed, seriously. I remember when I read that Harvey won over Fox Searchlight and I was like: "Jeez, NOOOO! Why???" LoL But after he got snubbed at the Oscar this year, with basically one major film and one winning, I think he learned his lesson.


----------



## Morgane

Morgane said:


> It must be also said that some of her films coming out this year are indie


*It must also be 



BagBerry13 said:


> Any woman that gets involved with the Fassdong especially actresses cast in his movies should know better than thinking they'd become his wife. He won't settle down for any woman unless he himself wants it.
> So if you're his co-star and you're getting physical with the man don't believe you're the only one. The man has a wandering eye. Don't invest emotionally!


It's true. I don't think he feels this urge to get married..


> Of course that if Alicia mentions Michael in an interview or something comes out about TLBO we'll talk about here  I mean, we are all free to talk about anything we want in here but it's nice if we talk about Alicia's exclusives news on her specific thread.


Good points.


----------



## mchris55

Harvey never learns. He just gets more aggressive with his favorites. I think we see the lineup, plus "transformation" Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Artica

gemini582 said:


> TWC also has Adam Jones with Cooper. Honestly, I think Macbeth will get lost in the shuffle.



I agree. Macbeth is a hard sell. It's not very Hollywood. Coriolanus was completely ignored a few years ago, despite excellent performances from Fiennes, Redgrave and even Butler! I think Hollywood peeps prefer their Shakespeare a bit light. 



mollie12 said:


> I'm going to paraphrase Lainey re: Alicia....There's real life beautiful and there's magazine beautiful.   Alicia is real life beautiful.



I agree! I saw her a few years ago at a red carpet event and she is very beautiful, and she wasn't wearing much make-up. I remember that the photogs were yelling at her to stand still, cuz she was posing like a maniac.  Fassbender was at the event as well. Perhaps they met at the after party.


----------



## Allie28

gemini582 said:


> TWC also has Adam Jones with Cooper. Honestly, I think Macbeth will get lost in the shuffle.



I'm worried it will too.  

I'll be pissed cause Michael seemed to have poured his whole heart into Macbeth and worked his *** off.


----------



## Allie28

Artica said:


> I agree. Macbeth is a hard sell. It's not very Hollywood. Coriolanus was completely ignored a few years ago, despite excellent performances from Fiennes, Redgrave and even Butler! I think Hollywood peeps prefer their Shakespeare a bit light.
> 
> 
> I agree! *I saw her a few years ago at a red carpet event and she is very beautiful, *and she wasn't wearing much make-up. I remember that the photogs were yelling at her to stand still, cuz she was posing like a maniac. * Fassbender was at the event as well.* Perhaps they met at the after party.



You got to see both her and Fassy in real life?  Awesome!!  I've read other fans say Fassy is even better looking in real life, true?    Alas, I'll probably never know....


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I'm going to paraphrase Lainey re: Alicia....*There's real life beautiful and there's magazine beautiful*.   Alicia is real life beautiful.  Lainey went on and on about seeing her at a Comic-Con party a few years ago and how every single man in the room gravitated toward her. Stunning skin, eyes, legs.  In photos, I agree she can look more "pretty" and somewhat childish rather than drop dead gorgeous.
> 
> But then, if you see a hi-def photo of her, it's more obvious what her appeal is.  For example:
> 
> http://photos.newknd.com/media/x1920/AliciaVikander2374351443.jpg
> 
> ETA: I lowered my expectations for Macbeth a while ago.


Absolutely true.
Let's wait and see for Macbeth..


> TWC also has Adam Jones with Cooper. Honestly, I think Macbeth will get lost in the shuffle


Adams Jones is an October release,his strongest films are usually  released in November. Also,honestly after three  nominations I don't know if another nomination for Cooper is a strong possibility.Carol will be surely his frontrunner. I don't think Hateful Eight will be a big player (for awards). As a commercial hit.. well,that's another story. However now it's difficult to predict his main pushes. It will depend on reviews and box office. 
Regarding Macbeth,personally I've never thought of it as a potential awards (GG,Bafta,Oscars)contender.This has nothing to do with its quality,so my expectations are still high. If Michael is great,his role could be useful to get some traction on other roles.


----------



## bhb2014

Handsome and also tall. I mean, he's like 5'11 but some people say he's taller in real life 

About Macbeth, I don't know what Artica means by "hard sell" but when it was sold on Marché Du Film last year, it was basically bought in all territories. Weinstein got it in 2013 already I think and Studiocanal will release it in the UK, France and Germany. I don't think Harvey will put it on the self...but if if gets a cold reception at Cannes he'll ignore it for sure. 

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/c...l-to-cannes-sales-record-exclusive-1201188270

But when it comes to the Oscar, yeah, it's very hard to see a Shakespeare film get nominated or win. Coriolanus was raved by critics but the audience didn't enjoy it very well. I was checking here and it got released in the end of January by Weinstein LoL At least if god nods to critics lists, BAFTA and BIFA. BUT on Macbeth's defense, they have the producers of King's Speech and the most praised and hottest actors of their generation, I think people will wanna see it IF Harvey promotes it well.

http://boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=weekend&id=coriolanus.htm


----------



## BagBerry13

^^I admire your optimism. Just because a film has a hot actor (to you) it doesn't mean thousands of others see it similarly. And producers mean nothing at the Oscars.
Just because a film has sold worldwide to distributers also doesn't mean it'll be successful. Shakespeare is always hard to sell to an audience especially if they still talk like Shakespeare. So I doubt it'll have any chances at the Oscars. That's what's meant with a hard sell.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Absolutely true.
> Let's wait and see for Macbeth..
> 
> Adams Jones is an October release,his strongest films are usually  released in November. Also,honestly after three  nominations I don't know if another nomination for Cooper is a strong possibility.Carol will be surely his frontrunner. I don't think Hateful Eight will be a big player (for awards). As a commercial hit.. well,that's another story. However now it's difficult to predict his main pushes. It will depend on reviews and box office.
> Regarding Macbeth,personally I've never thought of it as a potential awards (GG,Bafta,Oscars)contender.This has nothing to do with its quality,so my expectations are still high. If Michael is great,his role could be useful to get some traction on other roles.



Exactly, Adam Jones isn't an Oscar bait and Cooper will have bigger chances with Joy. Also agree about Carol, mostrly on acting categories. Hateful Eight might get nods on screenplay and acting but let's wait before jumping on conclusions  Last year Weinstein had a huge slot for awards season and only TIG got nods (Begin Again got ONE).

Since the beginning I thought Macbeth was a huge possibility for awards but right now I'm just worried about seeing it, whether it gets nods or not LoL Seeing Michael and Marion on screen is already a gift  It will get a November release in France so who knows?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Weinstein has Carol and The Hateful Eight for awards season but he also has Tulip Fever and Macbeth. Depending on their reception in festivals we'll also see these two on his campaign (Carol has Blanchett as lead and Tarantino is Tarantino!). Southpow,with Gyllenhaal, has a Summer release, I think he'll only try a box office hit with it. But you know...anything can happen!
> 
> To be honest, I even think Weinstein might campaign for Cotillard as supporting actress. The good thing about Macbeth is that Studiocanal is behind it too as distributor and financer so we won't depend on Harvey only to see things about it. With Cannes lineup coming up, we'll probably read about it soon!


Gyllenhaal has more chances for Demolition. Tulip Fever doesn't seem awards material.
You are right about Macbeth. It's a good thing that Studiocanal is behind it.
About Cannes,some predictions:
http://festival-de-cannes.parismatc...nostics-sur-le-Festival-de-Cannes-2015-729896


----------



## gemini582

mchris55 said:


> Thanks, I forgot that and was just about to add it , yes, everyone's favorite Sniper.


Yep, he's not my favorite but you have to give him credit for his success.


bhb2014 said:


> Adam Jones is getting an October release but I can't see it in more than Golden Globes and Critics Choice. I might bite my tongue but I loved Chef last year and it didn't get any big nod so I lowered my expectations with this one. Even with the loved Cooper in it (he has more chances as supporting in Joy IMO).
> 
> If Weinstein destroys Macbeth I'll be pissed, seriously. I remember when I read that Harvey won over Fox Searchlight and I was like: "Jeez, NOOOO! Why???" LoL But after he got snubbed at the Oscar this year, with basically one major film and one winning, I think he learned his lesson.





Morgane said:


> Absolutely true.
> Let's wait and see for Macbeth..
> 
> Adams Jones is an October release,his strongest films are usually  released in November. Also,honestly after three  nominations I don't know if another nomination for Cooper is a strong possibility.Carol will be surely his frontrunner. I don't think Hateful Eight will be a big player (for awards). As a commercial hit.. well,that's another story. However now it's difficult to predict his main pushes. It will depend on reviews and box office.
> Regarding Macbeth,personally I've never thought of it as a potential awards (GG,Bafta,Oscars)contender.This has nothing to do with its quality,so my expectations are still high. If Michael is great,his role could be useful to get some traction on other roles.


Cooper is the current golden boy and the Adam Jones script is supposed to be very good. I wouldn't discount it. But putting Adam Jones' awards potential aside, TWC has 6 films right now. They're not going to give them all they're full attention. If something is going to be ignored my money is on Macbeth. Shakespeare is rarely recognized.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Gyllenhaal has more chances for Demolition. Tulip Fever doesn't seem awards material.
> You are right about Macbeth. It's a good thing that Studiocanal is behind it.
> About Cannes,some predictions:
> http://festival-de-cannes.parismatc...nostics-sur-le-Festival-de-Cannes-2015-729896



Ooh yeah, I forgot about it. Academy seems to enjoy performances on Vallé's films  Let's see! It was so sad that Jake was snubbed for Nightcrawler, he was incredible in that film =( I don't see anything special in Tulip Fever either but it has an extraordinary cast so I rather wait.

Wow, very interesting list! There are some films that based on their release dates in France we'll see them on the lineup: Mad Max, Tomorrowland and Belles Familles. Little Prince is also a strong possibility, much more than Minions. BUT Macbeth many websites believe in its screening and it's done so why wait until Venice or Toronto? TAU is also a huge bet on Un Certain Regard or Semaine de la Critique.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> Yep, he's not my favorite but you have to give him credit for his success.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper is the current golden boy and the Adam Jones script is supposed to be very good. I wouldn't discount it. But putting Adam Jones' awards potential aside, TWC has 6 films right now. They're not going to give them all they're full attention. If something is going to be ignored my money is on Macbeth. Shakespeare is rarely recognized.



Cooper is the golden boy and he's done some pretty wise choices but I don't see potential on Adam Jones, only in Joy for him. Steven Knight is the writer though...hahaha he's amazing.

TWC has a lot of films but like you said some of them will be left behind. Also agree about Shakespeare, unfortunately. But I rather keep my hopes on for this one, specially with this amazing duo leading the cast


----------



## mchris55

Macbeth was always an art-house film, which is why I always questioned why Harvey purchased it. It does not make sense.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Exactly, Adam Jones isn't an Oscar bait and Cooper will have bigger chances with Joy. Also agree about Carol, mostrly on acting categories. Hateful Eight might get nods on screenplay and acting but let's wait before jumping on conclusions  Last year Weinstein had a huge slot for awards season and only TIG got nods (Begin Again got ONE).
> 
> Since the beginning I thought Macbeth was a huge possibility for awards but right now I'm just worried about seeing it, whether it gets nods or not LoL Seeing Michael and Marion on screen is already a gift  It will get a November release in France so who knows?


Cooper's role is very "showy",however.. And yes,last year his his slot seemed very promising.. I've already said this,but IMO Weinstein has lost a a bit his magical  touch..  It's true that TIG receiced many nominations,and it was not even a strong critical hit,but it didn't have any chance to win. However things are changing for the Oscars too. A Birdman's or Boyhood's win would have been improbable years ago.


> I admire your optimism. Just because a film has a hot actor (to you) it doesn't mean thousands of others see it similarly.* And producers mean nothing at the Oscars.*
> Just because a film has sold worldwide to distributers also doesn't mean it'll be successful. Shakespeare is always hard to sell to an audience especially if they still talk like Shakespeare. So I doubt it'll have any chances at the Oscars. That's what's meant with a hard sell.


That's not entirely true,producers are still great credentials for a film in contention.
However,yes,Macbeth is a hard sell,independently from the actors in it. And Michael is not DiCaprio.. who is one the few who can sell a film with his name attached.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Cooper's role is very "showy",however.. And yes,last year his his slot seemed very promising.. I've already said this,but IMO Weinstein has lost a a bit his magical  touch..  It's true that TIG receiced many nominations,and it was not even a strong critical hit,but it didn't have any chance to win. However things are changing for the Oscars too. A Birdman's or Boyhood's win would have been improbable years ago.
> 
> That's not entirely true,producers are still great credentials for a film in contention.
> However,yes,Macbeth is a hard sell,independently from the actors in it. And Michael is not DiCaprio.. who is one the few who can sell a film with his name attached.



Yeah, things are changing indeed, I like it  I loved how awards were split this year!

Totally agree about producers, of course they care. And yeah, Michael is no DiCaprio, just his name isn't enough. On the other hand, his name is associated with stunning performances and great films and along with Cotillard, who's a beloved name among critics and awards, this combination might sell. No hit at the box office but it might get some love from voters. I believe in Macbeth.


----------



## BagBerry13

Morgane said:


> Cooper's role is very "showy",however.. And yes,last year his his slot seemed very promising.. I've already said this,but IMO Weinstein has lost a a bit his magical  touch..  It's true that TIG receiced many nominations,and it was not even a strong critical hit,but it didn't have any chance to win. However things are changing for the Oscars too. A Birdman's or Boyhood's win would have been improbable years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not entirely true,producers are still great credentials for a film in contention.
> 
> However,yes,Macbeth is a hard sell,independently from the actors in it. And Michael is not DiCaprio.. who is one the few who can sell a film with his name attached.




Apparently you haven't read the Hollywood Reporter's Oscar series this year then. This is not how eligible voters vote these days. They don't care which producers are attached. The film can be lucky if it gets seen. Voters are lazy it seems. If there's not an interesting story or a mindblowing performance in the film they won't vote for it. And sadly the campaign still matters. They hardly watch anything outside the Best Pictures category.


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> Cooper's role is very "showy",however.. And yes,last year his his slot seemed very promising.. I've already said this,but IMO Weinstein has lost a a bit his magical  touch..  It's true that TIG receiced many nominations,and it was not even a strong critical hit,but it didn't have any chance to win. However things are changing for the Oscars too. A Birdman's or Boyhood's win would have been improbable years ago.
> 
> That's not entirely true,producers are still great credentials for a film in contention.
> However,yes,Macbeth is a hard sell,independently from the actors in it. And Michael is not DiCaprio.. who is one the few who can sell a film with his name attached.




I agree with your assessment of Leo and Bradley. The Great Gatsby was a hit because of LEO's name.  Gatsby was terrible. Leo is an outstanding actor and people will purchase tickets because of him.  Bradley has become like Leo.  I saw American Sniper.  He was great but I don't think his performance was better than Jake for Nightcrawler. But Bradley got the Oscar nod. But the film was a hit because of Bradley's name.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> I agree with your assessment of Leo and Bradley. The Great Gatsby was a hit because of LEO's name.  Gatsby was terrible. Leo is an outstanding actor and people will purchase tickets because of him.  Bradley has become like Leo.  I saw American Sniper.  He was great but I don't think his performance was better than Jake for Nightcrawler. But Bradley got the Oscar nod. But the film was a hit because of Bradley's name.



Nowadays Leo's name has been stronger than never, he only chooses good roles in good films or even if the movie isn't that good he manages to give an incredible performance. I remember that in early 2013 people considered him for the Oscar for Gatsby but the film had pretty mixed reviews and deservedly won the Oscar on technical categories. But it sill had a great box office. Thank God he went from The Beach and Iron Mask to Aviator and Wolf (and next year The Revenant) 

Yeah, Cooper is a name that attracts people and he usually does films that have a good ditribution. Sniper had him, Eastwood and a story about a national hero that got killed 2 years ago. But I don't think his name will save Serena LoL I also prefer Gyllenhaal's performance


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> Yep, he's not my favorite but you have to give him credit for his success.
> Cooper is the current golden boy and the Adam Jones script is supposed to be very good. I wouldn't discount it. But putting Adam Jones' awards potential aside, TWC has 6 films right now. They're not going to give them all they're full attention. If something is going to be ignored my money is on Macbeth. Shakespeare is rarely recognized.


You are right,Cooper is very loved and the script seems very Academy-friendly. I've some doubts about the director.. but it could be a  commercial hit,and AS's incredible success played a huge role for his last nomination.


> Wow, very interesting list! There are some films that based on their release dates in France we'll see them on the lineup: Mad Max, Tomorrowland and Belles Familles. Little Prince is also a strong possibility, much more than Minions. BUT Macbeth many websites believe in its screening and it's done so why wait until Venice or Toronto? TAU is also a huge bet on Un Certain Regard or Semaine de la Critique.


That list is very close to the lineup,I suppose. Lanthimos,Gomes,Sorrentino,Garrone,Moretti.. all seemed  locks. 


> Macbeth was always an art-house film, which is why I always questioned why Harvey purchased it. It does not make sense.


TWC produces and distributes indie,low-budget films too. I think he was very confident about the names involved. He likes prestige projects,and above all he likes to be seen as someone who is involved with challenging films.


----------



## mchris55

Wait, just reading through some of these, I actually like the Sniper. I didn't say it in a snide way at all. I will always remember my first reaction to BCoop when he was nominated for SLP, was "the Hangover guy"!?! And then I saw it , and was like "ok, I see it", and then I saw an interview he did where he said people had the same reaction.  I don't know where the AH nod came from, because I thought that film was just a mess, but Sniper was the first time I can say I totally divorced him from The Hangover. He was excellent. 

So the moniker, everyone's favorite Sniper is done more in jest than anything else. I hope this explains it.


----------



## mchris55

Ignore dp.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Wait, just reading through some of these, I actually like the Sniper. I didn't say it in a snide way at all. I will always remember my first reaction to BCoop when he was nominated for SLP, was "the Hangover guy"!?! And then I saw it , and was like "ok, I see it", and then I saw an interview he did where he said people had the same reaction.  I don't know where the AH nod came from, because I thought that film was just a mess, but Sniper was the first time I can say I totally divorced him from The Hangover. He was excellent.
> 
> So the moniker, everyone's favorite Sniper is done more in jest than anything else. I hope this explains it.



Cooper had a similar path of Leo, going from blockbusters and not so serious films to an Academy award nominee who can attract people at the B.O and please critics. He's a good actor, he just needed the right roles to be finally recognized. Each actor has his time 

I didn't like AH AT ALL, such a mess. But since it was announced we knew Academy would nominate it LoL And I hated his character in that movie.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> Apparently you haven't read the Hollywood Reporter's Oscar series this year then. This is not how eligible voters vote these days. They don't care which producers are attached. The film can be lucky if it gets seen. Voters are lazy it seems. If there's not an interesting story or a mindblowing performance in the film they won't vote for it. And sadly the campaign still matters. They hardly watch anything outside the Best Pictures category.


I've read them. I know  that they are lazy. Sometimes  they vote for the most hideous reasons too. But since campaign is what matters most,producers and generally people behind a project play a huge role. Objectively,having Pitt as a producer helped 12 YAS a lot in its campaign,for example.


> I agree with your assessment of Leo and Bradley. The Great Gatsby was a hit because of LEO's name. Gatsby was terrible. Leo is an outstanding actor and people will purchase tickets because of him. Bradley has become like Leo. I saw American Sniper. He was great but I don't think his performance was better than Jake for Nightcrawler. But Bradley got the Oscar nod. But the film was a hit because of Bradley's name.


Leo is a huge box office draw,and Cooper has become a box office draw too,maybe not like Leo,but he's a very marketable name. Yes,Gyllenhaal was better.  Cooper gave a very good performance and the patriotic subject matter of the film contributed undoubtedly to  its success.


----------



## Morgane

> JenelleRiley@jenelleriley
> Rewatching FRANK and still think Fassbender's work in the last 7 minutes was the best performance I saw all year.





> JenelleRiley@jenelleriley
> @susandamante @MFOnline The best actor working today and one of my all-time favorite interviews. We did a 12 YEARS Q&A where he stayed...





> @susandamante @MFOnline ...for at least a half an hour to greet everyone, take photos, sign autographs.
> 9:55pm - 22 Mar 15





> SusanDamante@susandamante
> @jenelleriley I'm jealous of u! @MFOnline ...genius AND gentleman!!





> Andakat@andakat
> @jenelleriley @susandamante @MFOnline He stayed a full HOUR after a Frank Q&A for the Apple Store in NYC. Met every person who stayed.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


>



Oooh Michael, always so nice to everyone. He's so simple and generous  And he's also good at guessing. He predicted Germany to win the World Cup and was VERY confident about it. The guy said Spain and he was like: "Nah!". I mean, ok that Germany has been playing with the same team since 2008 but even so...I'd never guess so easily on them, there were other strong teams.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6FdV5BmdoM


----------



## gemini582

I read most of the Steve Jobs script last night. I probably have 30 pages left. Anyway, it's very good. Much better than I expected. I can see this doing very well _*if*_ he gets the accent and mannerisms right.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> I read most of the Steve Jobs script last night. I probably have 30 pages left. Anyway, it's very good. Much better than I expected. I can see this doing very well _*if*_ he gets the accent and mannerisms right.



You did? Where? Jobs has everything to be huge, it has all ingredients. But I'm sure Michael will have a good accent. Concerning mannerisms I have no doubt he'll be amazing, he has no problem in using his body or expressions


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> You did? Where? Jobs has everything to be huge, it has all ingredients. But I'm sure Michael will have a good accent. Concerning mannerisms I have no doubt he'll be amazing, he has no problem in using his body or expressions


I have a copy of it.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> I have a copy of it.


----------



## BagBerry13

Morgane said:


> I've read them. I know  that they are lazy. Sometimes  they vote for the most hideous reasons too. But since campaign is what matters most,producers and generally people behind a project play a huge role. Objectively,having Pitt as a producer helped 12 YAS a lot in its campaign,for example.



I know what you mean. But Brad Pitt is Brad Pitt and that's why _12 Years a Slave_ got attention. Not because he's an amazing producer. I couldn't tell you the producers of _The King's Speech_ from the top of my head. So why should an Oscar voter care about a producer who hasn't made a name for himself in acting à la Brad Pitt or Reese Witherspoon? If you're not Harvey Weinstein or an actor turned producer hardly anyone knows names of producers.


----------



## mollie12

I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, but the first trailer for Slow West is here: 

http://t.co/KOOJuPCrYw


----------



## Allie28

gemini582 said:


> I read most of the Steve Jobs script last night. I probably have 30 pages left. Anyway, it's very good. Much better than I expected. I can see this doing very well _*if*_ he gets the accent and mannerisms right.


Awesome news!!  It makes me feel a lot better about this project.  With a good script and Fassy's acting chops hopefully it'll turn out great.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, but the first trailer for Slow West is here:
> 
> http://t.co/KOOJuPCrYw


Yay!  I was just saying to someone I hoped for some real movie news soon.  Off to watch!!


----------



## Reborn

mollie12 said:


> I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, but the first trailer for Slow West is here:
> 
> http://t.co/KOOJuPCrYw



Great and thank you so much. I have been wanting to see more of this since the great reviews at Sundance 

I just saw an article stating that J-Law has confirmed this will be her last X-men (Apocalypse), same goes for Nick Hoult.
Does anyone think that we will shortly get similar confirmations from Fassy and McAvoy as well? Or is this possibly more likely to be exclusive to Law and Hoult due to their previous relationship?
I wonder if they (Fassy & McAvoy) have become as attached to those characters as say Hugh Jackman has to Wolverine. They have maintained that they have such a great time filming so, for me it would be interesting to see if they also want to move away from the X-men brand as well. 

Does anyone know if Fassy indicated that he would like to leave already? Its the role that has contributed to fan recognition the most from what I have gathered, with many calling him Magneto when they initially see him rather than Michael in the first instance.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, but the first trailer for Slow West is here:
> 
> http://t.co/KOOJuPCrYw



Woooow, thank you so much! I LOVED it  This film sounds amazing. I hope the audience enjoys it!


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> Great and thank you so much. I have been wanting to see more of this since the great reviews at Sundance
> 
> I just saw an article stating that J-Law has confirmed this will be her last X-men (Apocalypse), same goes for Nick Hoult.
> Does anyone think that we will shortly get similar confirmations from Fassy and McAvoy as well? Or is this possibly more likely to be exclusive to Law and Hoult due to their previous relationship?
> I wonder if they (Fassy & McAvoy) have become as attached to those characters as say Hugh Jackman has to Wolverine. They have maintained that they have such a great time filming so, for me it would be interesting to see if they also want to move away from the X-men brand as well.
> 
> Does anyone know if Fassy indicated that he would like to leave already? Its the role that has contributed to fan recognition the most from what I have gathered, with many calling him Magneto when they initially see him rather than Michael in the first instance.



Well, we'll have to wait and see but I think the third one is that last of the franchise. It's in the 80s, 20 years after DOFP, and since the first X-Men was released in 2000, I don't know if they wanna do a movie in the 90s or another time. Wolverine managed to have solo films, yeah, I just don't know if people would be interested in solo films of other characters...or if actors would like to do them in the future.

What I know is that Michael has many projects coming out, including a possible franchise with Assassin's Creed because he and Marion signed for other movies if the first one is successful. I don't know if he'd have the time to play Magneto again.


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> I haven't had a chance to watch it yet, but the first trailer for Slow West is here:
> 
> http://t.co/KOOJuPCrYw



Thanks, it looks like a Tarantino film, which normally is a hit or miss for me. But, obviously here, I'm all in!


----------



## Ms Kiah

Thanks for the trailer! I think I'm going to like this one. He looks so sexy and stubblish. 

The gifs are amazing.

http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com/post/114518851512/michael-fassbender-in-slow-west


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> Well, we'll have to wait and see but I think the third one is that last of the franchise. It's in the 80s, 20 years after DOFP, and since the first X-Men was released in 2000, I don't know if they wanna do a movie in the 90s or another time. Wolverine managed to have solo films, yeah, I just don't know if people would be interested in solo films of other characters...or if actors would like to do them in the future.
> 
> What I know is that Michael has many projects coming out, including a possible franchise with Assassin's Creed because he and Marion signed for other movies if the first one is successful. I don't know if he'd have the time to play Magneto again.



I suspect a solo series with Mystique would have done quite well. But as J Law is jumping ship thats off the cards I reckon.

Good point about possiblity of AC franchise. The only game to film franchise I can think of which has done fairly well is Resident Evil. However I consider these adaptations to be less about craftmanship and more about the Money. 
The best game to film adaptation I can think of personally is Hitman they had the progtagonist down to a T.  I have not seen Prince of Persia which is apprarently good and am not a huge fan of the tomb raider films although they did make Jolie iconic in many ways. 

The reason for bringing up the gamer films, well on the whole Comic adaptations have done better and although I think AC is a risk worth undertaking I would be interested to see if he hangs up the Magneto helmet by choice in favor of AC.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Thanks for the trailer! I think I'm going to like this one. He looks so sexy and stubblish.
> 
> The gifs are amazing.
> 
> http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com/post/114518851512/michael-fassbender-in-slow-west



OMG, thank for the gifs! Can't wait to see Michael killing some evil people on the west


----------



## Hackensack

Lovely trailer for SW!  I can't wait to see it.  And it's wonderful to hear his Irish accent.
AC seems to be a passion project for him; I think it was first announced in 2012, and he held out for several script rewrites.
While X-Men FC gave Michael a lot of range, DOFP made poor use of the Magneto character; he was great, but his motivations in the script?  Not so much.  I would not be surprised if he decides that he can find a better franchise.
And I'm so glad to hear that Jobs is a good script.  Fascinating detail about it; I hope to be able to read it some day.
There, I think I'm caught up on all the news!
(Of course, there's always Terence Malick Untitled.)


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> I suspect a solo series with Mystique would have done quite well. But as J Law is jumping ship thats off the cards I reckon.
> 
> Good point about possiblity of AC franchise. The only game to film franchise I can think of which has done fairly well is Resident Evil. However I consider these adaptations to be less about craftmanship and more about the Money.
> The best game to film adaptation I can think of personally is Hitman they had the progtagonist down to a T.  I have not seen Prince of Persia which is apprarently good and am not a huge fan of the tomb raider films although they did make Jolie iconic in many ways.
> 
> The reason for bringing up the gamer films, well on the whole Comic adaptations have done better and although I think AC is a risk worth undertaking I would be interested to see if he hangs up the Magneto helmet by choice in favor of AC.



Never say never but after what she said yeah, maybe she's not interested in a series about Mystique. Besides, she has many projects coming soon, I think she's not focusing right now in another franchise after X-Men and Hunger Games 

About games adaptations, Resident Evil is quite successful, despite bad reviews on RT. Five films and almost $ 1 billion gross and they'll shoot the last one this year. Tomb Raider wasn't big but it did make Jolie iconic, I agree. Prince of Persia had a $ 200 million budget and made $ 336 million, it didn't do well.

AC is definitely worth the risk, it's one of the most beloved games in the world. I wish I could read the script to see what they're doing though...because if they mess it up fans won't enjoy it. I just know they will create a new story, which, of course, will respect the game's previous adventures. I hope it works!


----------



## Allie28

Leave it to Fassy to make even a grown man in a onesie sexy.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Leave it to Fassy to make even a grown man in a onesie sexy.



 I like the trailer! Cinematography looks great (Robbie Ryan worked on Fish Tank),and it seems funny and a bit pulpy.

Regarding Jobs,I'm seeing many people enthusiastic about the script. I've already said it,but since he can't rely on the physical resemblance, accent (obviously) and Jobs' mannerisms are essential.While he's physically miscast,Michael has that  cold intensity to pull it off. I can already see shades of Magneto and Brandon. He's the right choice from that point of view,much better than DiCaprio.

I think that Apocalypse will be the last X-Men film for Michael and James too.Like JLaw,they signed for three films. JLaw has never shown a great enthusiasm for this franchise and I've seen many people complaining about her casting. But fans will be disappointed for Michael and James. Hugh Jackman is leaving too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I like the trailer! Cinematography looks great (Robbie Ryan worked on Fish Tank),and it seems funny and a bit pulpy.
> 
> Regarding Jobs,I'm seeing many people enthusiastic about the script. I've already said it,but since he can't rely on the physical resemblance, accent (obviously) and Jobs' mannerisms are essential.While he's physically miscast,Michael has that  cold intensity to pull it off. I can already see shades of Magneto and Brandon. He's the right choice from that point of view,much better than DiCaprio.
> 
> I think that Apocalypse will be the last X-Men film for Michael and James too.Like JLaw,they signed for three films. JLaw has never shown a great enthusiasm for this franchise and I've seen many people complaining about her casting. But fans will be disappointed for Michael and James. Hugh Jackman is leaving too.



I don't think DiCaprio fits this role but it would have been awesome to see him on screen with Winslet again!  And if they tried him is because they aren't worried about physical similarities but performance. And when it comesto performance we all know that Michael is extraordinary, the only thing I'm concerned is his accent (and I think he'll do fine with it).

I'll miss this X-Men cast a lot!


----------



## bhb2014

Official website for Slow West! 

http://slowwestmovie.com


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Official website for Slow West!
> 
> http://slowwestmovie.com


 

But this video? 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=0-pRwIzlKCQ


----------



## bhb2014

what the hell??? Hahahahahahha


----------



## Reborn

Morgane said:


> But this video?
> 
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=0-pRwIzlKCQ




Singularly brilliant!!!!!

I nearly peed laughing. He is such a good sport. I thought it was real and not spoofed at one point. 

Thanks so much Morgane. This is legendary.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> Singularly brilliant!!!!!
> 
> I nearly peed laughing. He is such a good sport. I thought it was real and not spoofed at one point.
> 
> Thanks so much Morgane. This is legendary.


  Maybe I've already posted it,I don't remember,but I like this Q&A when he was at Cannes for Fish Tank and IB.
https://youtube.com/watch?v=EzPCBMPaSQ8
This video is quite famous:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=DpnFCJ5EJM8


----------



## mollie12

Welp.  No Michael at Cannes this year.   Variety seems to have the _very inside_ track on what's premiering there this year.   No Macbeth mentioned and Trespass Against Us isn't ready.  

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/cannes-film-festival-whats-in-and-whats-out-1201460030/


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Welp.  No Michael at Cannes this year.   Variety seems to have the _very inside_ track on what's premiering there this year.   No Macbeth mentioned and Trespass Against Us isn't ready.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/cannes-film-festival-whats-in-and-whats-out-1201460030/



Hi everyone. Been lurking around here for a while, but was just coming to post about this.

Very upset that Macbeth won't be at Cannes. I can't believe that Weinstein is ditching it. It has to be done by now since Kurzel is doing pre-production on AC. At least Weinstein could just release Macbeth so we can see it instead of holding it for whatever reason he has. It's another Immigrant or Suite Francaise.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Hi everyone. Been lurking around here for a while, but was just coming to post about this.
> 
> Very upset that Macbeth won't be at Cannes. I can't believe that Weinstein is ditching it. It has to be done by now since Kurzel is doing pre-production on AC. At least Weinstein could just release Macbeth so we can see it instead of holding it for whatever reason he has. It's another Immigrant or Suite Francaise.




Yes, release it now, if you don't have faith in it. It's not like everyone is rushing out to see the Gunman or whatever it's called.

I am beyond upset. He shouldn't have purchased the darn thing in the first place. I hope one of the reporters asks him about it at Cannes, because we need resolution to this nonsense.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> Yes, release it now, if you don't have faith in it. It's not like everyone is rushing out to see the Gunman or whatever it's called.
> 
> I am beyond upset. He shouldn't have purchased the darn thing in the first place. I hope one of the reporters asks him about it at Cannes, because we need resolution to this nonsense.



He always has a showcase at Cannes (where reporters saw the first clips of Macbeth last year and were so impressed). We'll see if he includes clips from it this time around, as I'm sure he will feature the Tarantino and Adam Jones. And there is a chance a reporter will ask him about Macbeth, although all the questions are likely to he about The Hateful Eight.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Welp.  No Michael at Cannes this year.   Variety seems to have the _very inside_ track on what's premiering there this year.   No Macbeth mentioned and Trespass Against Us isn't ready.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/cannes-film-festival-whats-in-and-whats-out-1201460030/


I remember someone  saying that TAU is still in post-production,so yes,it's very likely.. About Macbeth,let's wait and see.. It's all speculative,screendaily has it in the mix. Variety has basically the same lineup (more or less) predicted by others.


----------



## mollie12

Well, we don't know anything.  The film (or MF's performance) might just be bad or mediocre, and if that's the case, then Weinstein is well within his rights to hold it for a release date where he thinks he can squeeze a decent box office return out of it despite mixed/bad reviews.  

I don't know. I've seen this with other fandoms.  They think because they're fans that they somehow know more or better or should judge these companies.  Yeah, you want to see it.  So do I.  People like Weinstein have other concerns.  

And quite frankly, if MF wants to be in contention for his other performances this year (though I doubt he will be), then holding a stinker back until spring 2016 might be something he'd prefer.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Yes, release it now, if you don't have faith in it. It's not like everyone is rushing out to see the Gunman or whatever it's called.
> 
> I am beyond upset. He shouldn't have purchased the darn thing in the first place. I hope one of the reporters asks him about it at Cannes, because we need resolution to this nonsense.


IF it will not be at Cannes,there's  still a good chance for Venice,even for Toronto. It would make sense considering the release date. Let's not jump to conclusions.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Well, we don't know anything.  The film (or MF's performance) might just be bad or mediocre, and if that's the case, then Weinstein is well within his rights to hold it for a release date where he thinks he can squeeze a decent box office return out of it despite mixed/bad reviews.
> 
> I don't know. I've seen this with other fandoms.  They think because they're fans that they somehow know more or better or should judge these companies.  Yeah, you want to see it.  So do I.  People like Weinstein have other concerns.
> 
> And quite frankly, if MF wants to be in contention for his other performances this year (though I doubt he will be), then holding a stinker back until spring 2016 might be something he'd prefer.



If it were another distributor, fine, but Weinstein does this. The Immigrant, Coriolanus, even Suite Francaise is getting half way decent reviews. I'm not saying that Macbeth is an instant classic, but it's obviously done. If Weinstein doesn't want to do an awards run for it, fine, but just release it. 

And there is some reason to believe the movie is at least decent - Weinstein showed a clip from it at Cannes LAST year to leave reporters wanting more (many said it was the only clip that stood out). Michael advocated and got Kurzel as the director on AC, which shows he has faith in him. And Cotillard signed on to AC, which demonstrates the faith she has in Michael and Kurzel.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Well, we don't know anything.  The film (or MF's performance) might just be bad or mediocre, and if that's the case, then Weinstein is well within his rights to hold it for a release date where he thinks he can squeeze a decent box office return out of it despite mixed/bad reviews.
> 
> I don't know. I've seen this with other fandoms.  They think because they're fans that they somehow know more or better or should judge these companies.  Yeah, you want to see it.  So do I.  People like Weinstein have other concerns.
> 
> And quite frankly, if MF wants to be in contention for his other performances this year (though I doubt he will be), then holding a stinker back until spring 2016 might be something he'd prefer.


You are right about Weinstein,he has other concerns. But honestly it's not like he has never messed up with other (good) films.. Also,even if he doesn't want to campaign for it (honestly I've never thought of it as an award contender),it doesn't mean that it's not a good film.
However it will be released in November in France.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> If it were another distributor, fine, but Weinstein does this. The Immigrant, Coriolanus, even Suite Francaise is getting half way decent reviews. I'm not saying that Macbeth is an instant classic, but it's obviously done.* If Weinstein doesn't want to do an awards run for it, fine, but just release it. *
> 
> And there is some reason to believe the movie is at least decent - Weinstein showed a clip from it at Cannes LAST year to leave reporters wanting more (many said it was the only clip that stood out). Michael advocated and got Kurzel as the director on AC, which shows he has faith in him. And Cotillard signed on to AC, which demonstrates the faith she has in Michael and Kurzel.



Note:  I'm not saying absolutely that Weinstein is making the right call.  But with the information we have now, there's no reason to think he is or is not.  And we won't know until we actually see the film.  

But no one "just releases" anything.  It all depends on what else is on his docket that he's acquired before this one and what dates are best for those films, what other films are being released by other companies on specific dates, when the actors will be available to do promotion for it, etc.  

Clips are basically useless for determining the overall actual quality of a film.  And maybe Michael/Marion have **** taste with respect to this director.  They've certainly both made stinkers, as well as decent films.

Also, I am completely aware that Weinstein has mismanaged films re: awards. The Immigrant is one such case with Cotillard.  I'm really not convinced you're right about Suite Francaise.  3/5 star reviews are okay-ish, but not enough to really launch a campaign, especially considering Williams reviews have not been standout.  And Coriolanus would also probably not have been a great bet, since actors are NOTORIOUSLY hard to please where Shakespeare is concerned. And Redgrave has always been a polarizing figure in the film industry.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> If it were another distributor, fine, but Weinstein does this. The Immigrant, Coriolanus, even Suite Francaise is getting half way decent reviews. I'm not saying that Macbeth is an instant classic, but it's obviously done. If Weinstein doesn't want to do an awards run for it, fine, but just release it.
> 
> And there is some reason to believe the movie is at least decent - Weinstein showed a clip from it at Cannes LAST year to leave reporters wanting more (many said it was the only clip that stood out). Michael advocated and got Kurzel as the director on AC, which shows he has faith in him. And Cotillard signed on to AC, which demonstrates the faith she has in Michael and Kurzel.


I've read months ago  some reports from the set,and people  were impressed,at least by Michael since what I read was specifically related to his work. This obviously doesn't mean nothing,we need to see the film. However TWC has still not announced any release date,so,again,let's not jump to conclusions Also,TWC it's not the only distributor,there's Studio Canal too.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Note:  I'm not saying absolutely that Weinstein is making the right call.  But with the information we have now, there's no reason to think he is or is not.  And we won't know until we actually see the film.
> 
> But no one "just releases" anything.  It all depends on what else is on his docket that he's acquired before this one and what dates are best for those films, what other films are being released by other companies on specific dates, when the actors will be available to do promotion for it, etc.
> 
> Clips are basically useless for determining the overall actual quality of a film.  And maybe Michael/Marion have **** taste with respect to this director.  They've certainly both made stinkers, as well as decent films.
> 
> Also, I am completely aware that Weinstein has mismanaged films re: awards. The Immigrant is one such case with Cotillard.  I'm really not convinced you're right about Suite Francaise.  3/5 star reviews are okay-ish, but not enough to really launch a campaign, especially considering Williams reviews have not been standout.  And Coriolanus would also probably not have been a great bet, since actors are NOTORIOUSLY hard to please where Shakespeare is concerned. And Redgrave has always been a polarizing figure in the film industry.



You're taking me too literally. What I'm saying is, don't delay the film for another year if it's done and just collecting dust on a shelf. Weinstein could have certainly found some time in the first half of this year to do a small release with a quick VOD. 

And I am conceding this is not a big awards release for him. Maybe it's excellent and just not awards fodder. Maybe it's just OK. Maybe it's horrible and should be released in February (but why not 2015?). All I want is to see it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Morgane

> But no one "just releases" anything. It all depends on what else is on his docket that he's acquired before this one and what dates are best for those films, what other films are being released by other companies on specific dates, when the actors will be available to do promotion for it, etc.


This. Also,IF there's something "awards-worthy" (performances,cinematography,costumes),it makes much more sense waiting for Venice or Toronto to give the film more visibility. But,honestly,a November release is perfectly fine,with or without awards buzz.Just speculation from my part,but Michael has other two roles which are on paper much more awards-friendly,so it's  possible that W is waiting for some "feedback" regarding those films.


----------



## mchris55

Harvey has set a date for the Ray Kroc, founder of McD, biopic with Keaton in November 2016, today. Yes, THIS was the film everyone was waiting for!!!


This is bs.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, calm down LoL This is Variety's predictions of Cannes in 2014:

http://variety.com/2014/film/news/c...man-likely-headed-to-the-croisette-1201147926

They goy many right and many wrong. Just because they THINK that Macbeth and TAU won't be on the lineup that they won't. Specially because MANY websites, to be honest, all the ones I read believe that Macbeth will be on the croisette. One of them, I don't know if it's Indiewire, believe that a Venice or Toronto release will be late for Macbeth. It has a Fall release in Europe.

Don't worry about Weinstein, it has the rights in North America but Studiocanal will distribute it in many territories across Europe, including France. It's not up to Weinstein if the film is getting a Cannes release or not. THANK GOD. I'm sure we'll get to see Michael and Marion there


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Maybe I've already posted it,I don't remember,but I like this Q&A when he was at Cannes for Fish Tank and IB.
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=EzPCBMPaSQ8
> This video is quite famous:
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=DpnFCJ5EJM8



Loved the Q&A! haahaahahahahaha I don't like the smoking part cause I hate cigarrettes but very good!  Thanks!


----------



## Lilmix

Interesting tweets just came up


----------



## BagBerry13

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, calm down LoL This is Variety's predictions of Cannes in 2014:
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/film/news/c...man-likely-headed-to-the-croisette-1201147926
> 
> They goy many right and many wrong. Just because they THINK that Macbeth and TAU won't be on the lineup that they won't. Specially because MANY websites, to be honest, all the ones I read believe that Macbeth will be on the croisette. One of them, I don't know if it's Indiewire, believe that a Venice or Toronto release will be late for Macbeth. It has a Fall release in Europe.
> 
> *Don't worry about Weinstein, it has the rights in North America but Studiocanal will distribute it in many territories across Europe, including France. It's not up to Weinstein if the film is getting a Cannes release or not.* THANK GOD. I'm sure we'll get to see Michael and Marion there



That doesn't mean he wouldn't try pressuring them into a later release. He worked with StudioCanal before so he knows what he's dealing with. He started showing _The King's Speech_ at TIFF first too.


----------



## karma70

This person can not be trusted. Check his tweet history. He tweets he meets Fassbender almost every day and always in LA when we know Fassbender was in SF or when he was filming in Australia. He has done this for a long time. Its bull****.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Interesting tweets just came up



This person tweeted the same things last year, in many different days. I already reported this user to Twitter.

https://twitter.com/yoimsola/status/515325771464708096

https://twitter.com/yoimsola/status/509226580900462592

https://twitter.com/yoimsola/status/505899406797729792


----------



## bhb2014

BagBerry13 said:


> That doesn't mean he wouldn't try pressuring them into a later release. He worked with StudioCanal before so he knows what he's dealing with. He started showing _The King's Speech_ at TIFF first too.



True, he can definitely do that but given the Fall release of Macbeth in Europe I think they might wanna have a premiere at Cannes. And this film was shot a year ago, while The King's Speech ended its shooting in January 2010, for a World Premiere at Telluride in the same year. Macbeth will probably be screened at TIFF but not a first release in my view.


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> This person tweeted the same things last year, in many different days. I already reported this user to Twitter.
> 
> https://twitter.com/yoimsola/status/515325771464708096
> 
> https://twitter.com/yoimsola/status/509226580900462592
> 
> https://twitter.com/yoimsola/status/505899406797729792


Great I was a bit concerned


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> Great I was a bit concerned


----------



## Hackensack

That whole thing with the tweets--that's why I like this board!  If I had seen those tweets I would have been worried too. There are some crazies out there, desperate for any kind of attention.


----------



## italian style

http://thefilmstage.com/news/terrence-malick-sets-title-for-austin-set-drama-with-ryan-gosling-rooney-mara-michael-fassbender-more/                         It seems we have a title....at least


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> http://thefilmstage.com/news/terrence-malick-sets-title-for-austin-set-drama-with-ryan-gosling-rooney-mara-michael-fassbender-more/                         It seems we have a title....at least



wooooow!!! Loved it! =) Wonder when we'll see this...


----------



## Hackensack

Here's a casting call for late summer.  What would this be?  

http://screenterrier.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/jina-jay-casting-call.html


----------



## Ms Kiah

It's for Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> *That doesn't mean he wouldn't try pressuring them into a later release. He worked with StudioCanal before so he knows what he's dealing with*. He started showing _The King's Speech_ at TIFF first too.


I think that the Studio Canal's  release date in France  will not change.Regarding the festival route,there are many factors. It will depend on the film's quality and their intentions.Speaking specifically about Cannes,it might be submitted and not selected or it might be shown out if competition,for example. Let's wait and see.. 

http://deadline.com/2015/03/gillian...hriller-widows-new-regency-film-4-1201399898/
I hope to see Michael and Steve working again together.


----------



## Morgane

italian style said:


> http://thefilmstage.com/news/terrence-malick-sets-title-for-austin-set-drama-with-ryan-gosling-rooney-mara-michael-fassbender-more/                         It seems we have a title....at least


At least there's a title


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think that the Studio Canal's  release date in France  will not change.Regarding the festival route,there are many factors. It will depend on the film's quality and their intentions.Speaking specifically about Cannes,it might be submitted and not selected or it might be shown out if competition,for example. Let's wait and see..
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/03/gillian...hriller-widows-new-regency-film-4-1201399898/
> I hope to see Michael and Steve working again together.



It's november, the same of The Immigrant. it screened at Cannes and got a later release over there by Wild Bunch. Studiocanal won't change Macbeth =) I really believe in this movie and Cannes loves Marion. Kurzel was awarded there before too. It's there guys! If Weinstein will release this year I don't know though.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> It's november, the same of The Immigrant. it screened at Cannes and got a later release over there by Wild Bunch. Studiocanal won't change Macbeth =) I really believe in this movie and Cannes loves Marion. Kurzel was awarded there before too. It's there guys! If Weinstein will release this year I don't know though.


Gray is a festival's darling,honestly I'm more confident about an  out-of-competition screening..  Obviously I'd he happy to see them there,let's see.. 

This old comment in The Guardian's comment section is very nice:


> It seems like all my friends in Montreal met him over the summer while they were filming X-Men and they all say he's a really cool guy. He became a regular in a lounge downtown and always turned down the owner's offer to put him in the VIP area, instead preferring to chat with whoever was around while having a drink and he tips really well too, which, according to my friend who's worked in more than a few establishments in the city, is incredibly rare for celebrities.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Everyone says the same thing about him. I bet he's a blast to hang with.


----------



## lilly1973

http://www.whatsonstage.com/manches...anagh-martin-scorcese-macbeth-film_37441.html

I didn't understand if they will film the play or if they will do a movie MOVIE. If its really the second option, do u guys think it can obfuscate Michael's version?


----------



## Hackensack

I think they will film the play, which Branagh is preparing to revive, but the articles about it have not been all that clear.  Scorsese attaches himself to a lot of projects, so this may never see the light.  Even if it does, I don't think it will overshadow Michael's version--unless, of course, HW never releases it!  
Speaking of Macbeth, I just saw Marion in Two Days, One Night.  She is such a great actress.


----------



## Reborn

lilly1973 said:


> http://www.whatsonstage.com/manches...anagh-martin-scorcese-macbeth-film_37441.html
> 
> I didn't understand if they will film the play or if they will do a movie MOVIE. If its really the second option, do u guys think it can obfuscate Michael's version?



Hmmm, this is a little concerning and from reading the article it does not seem to me like they are filming the play. They are creating a feature film of that particular production of Macbeth. 

Branagh is especially known for his successful interpretations and involvement with productions of Shakepeare's works. He will nail it without a doubt. There will definitely be comparisons between both versions if this one is made. The combination of Branagh and Scorcese will be very powerful in all honesty.

However, I do suspect the Fassbender/ Kurzel version will be an interpretation which will deviate from the original text and language to some extent and add some themes not fully developed in the play.

All the more reason that they get Micheal's version out sooner rather than later.


----------



## bhb2014

Branagh did a play of Macbeth in 2013, I think he's trying to make a feature film with Scorsese directing and him writing and acting. And yes, he's done some pretty good Shakespeare's adaptations. BUT he also did bad ones. 

Until Scorsese is available, this movie (IF it happens) will probably get a release in 2018 or 2019 and I don't know if people will be interested in another Macbeth if Michael's is amazing. From what I've read, it has a darker tone and it features original lines on the script. Let's see the result soon!


----------



## mchris55

According to AW, Carol has it's first screening tomorrow in NYC. :okay:

I will continue to seethe.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> According to AW, Carol has it's first screening tomorrow in NYC. :okay:
> 
> I will continue to seethe.



NICE! Let's see how people will react! THR released its Cannes predictions and Macbeth is there 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ga...783915/1-mad-max-fury-road?utm_source=twitter


----------



## mollie12

Buried in an article about how hating on the Kardashians should stop is this blurb from a NY blogger/journalist:



> If party guests are interested in the fact that you saw Ryan Gosling eating a bagel, imagine the level of intrigue attached to someone who has had actual, consensual sex with a celebrity. (I was at a dinner party at which a girl admitted to having had sex with Michael Fassbender, and she instantly became the most fascinating person in the room.)


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Branagh did a play of Macbeth in 2013, I think he's trying to make a feature film with Scorsese directing and him writing and acting. And yes, he's done some pretty good Shakespeare's adaptations. BUT he also did bad ones.
> 
> Until Scorsese is available, this movie (IF it happens) will probably get a release in 2018 or 2019 and I don't know if people will be interested in another Macbeth if Michael's is amazing. From what I've read, it has a darker tone and it features original lines on the script. Let's see the result soon!



I don't think it will come out anytime soon.. Scorsese is also attached to  other projects. I doubt he will do everything. 

Yesterday they filmed the last "crowd scene",I suppose.


> Pam Beesly@BanielleDradley
> I JUST SAID I LOVE YOU TO MICHAEL FASSBENDER AND HE SAID I LOVE YOU BACK!!!!!! I CAN DIE HAPPY


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't think it will come out anytime soon.. Scorsese is also attached to  other projects. I doubt he will do everything.
> 
> Yesterday they filmed the last "crowd scene",I suppose.



Yeah, me too! Scorsese takes time to direct films and he has indeed other projects 

Finally! But someone here said Jobs was supposed to finish this month, wasn't it? Can't wait to see his 80's look in Apocalypse!


----------



## bhb2014

More Cannes predictions! With Macbeth AND TAU 

http://www.theguardian.com/film/fil...tival-2015-predictions-hopes?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> More Cannes predictions! With Macbeth AND TAU
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/fil...tival-2015-predictions-hopes?CMP=share_btn_tw



Nice to see that The Guardian has advanced word that TAU is good. I'm excited to see Michael and Brendan Gleeson together. I wonder what A24 has planned for it in the US. I'd assumed it would be a summer release.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Nice to see that The Guardian has advanced word that TAU is good. I'm excited to see Michael and Brendan Gleeson together. I wonder what A24 has planned for it in the US. I'd assumed it would be a summer release.



Yeah! Well, A24 is releasing Slow West in May...perhaps an August release for TAU?


----------



## Underoos!

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, me too! Scorsese takes time to direct films and he has indeed other projects
> 
> Finally! But someone here said Jobs was supposed to finish this month, wasn't it? Can't wait to see his 80's look in Apocalypse!



An extra on another forum said that there was still 2 weeks left to go for filming (from Sunday).  Don't know how accurate the info is, though.  I wonder when, in April, Xmen starts filming?  It seems he's going to go straight into another movie without a break.


----------



## bhb2014

Underoos! said:


> An extra on another forum said that there was still 2 weeks left to go for filming (from Sunday).  Don't know how accurate the info is, though.  I wonder when, in April, Xmen starts filming?  It seems he's going to go straight into another movie without a break.



jeez! Will he even attend Tribeca for Slow West? I guess he'll go straight to X-Men and after that he'll go straight to Assassin's Creed. The guy is a freaking mutant LOL


----------



## bhb2014

More predictions for Cannes! Macbeth and Weighless for Indiewire!

http://www.indiewire.com/article/ca...e-to-see-at-the-2015-festival-20150331?page=1


----------



## mchris55

Hmmm?!?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah! Well, A24 is releasing Slow West in May...perhaps an August release for TAU?



If it doesn't premiere at Cannes,I can easily see it coming out in autumn,after premiering at Venice or Telluride/Toronto.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> If it doesn't premiere at Cannes,I can easily see it coming out in autumn,after premiering at Venice or Telluride/Toronto.



It's possible too  TIFF is a strong shot for TAU and a release by then, in early September. I'm sure they'll avoid October because of Jobs and the end of the year because of Macbeth (IF Weinstein releases it in 2015).


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> More predictions for Cannes! Macbeth and Weighless for Indiewire!
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/ca...e-to-see-at-the-2015-festival-20150331?page=1


   Regarding the Malick project,I'm more confident about Venice.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Regarding the Malick oroject,I'm more confident about Venice.



Me too to be honest! One festival in the first half of the year and another one in the second half  But this title's revelation next to Cannes's announcement is curious...


----------



## bhb2014

It seems Macbeth is indeed amazing 

https://instagram.com/p/07pYX5ottX/?taken-by=pmafilms


----------



## Hackensack

So pma films, where this instagram comes from, do movie marketing and publicity--meaning the film is being readied for release!  Best news about Macbeth in a year!


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> It seems Macbeth is indeed amazing
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/07pYX5ottX/?taken-by=pmafilms




Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> So pma films, where this instagram comes from, do movie marketing and publicity--meaning the film is being readied for release!  Best news about Macbeth in a year!



Yes!!! Cannes please


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> It seems Macbeth is indeed amazing
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/07pYX5ottX/?taken-by=pmafilms





Ian McKellen posted this pic,some days ago. He looks like Michael a bit 
https://twitter.com/IanMcKellen/status/579722680854671360


----------



## Morgane

And this pic is cute!! Michael,racing driver Felipe Massa and his son:


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Ian McKellen posted this pic,some days ago. He looks like Michael a bit
> https://mobile.twitter.com/IanMcKellen/status/579722680854671360



They did great choices on casting X-Men! 

But nothing beats Plummer/Fassbender hahaha


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> It seems Macbeth is indeed amazing
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/07pYX5ottX/?taken-by=pmafilms[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I believe! I believe!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> And this pic is cute!! Michael,racing driver Felipe Massa and his son:



All drivers must know Michael now hahaha he's always there when he can! =) he probably kneeled in this pic cause Massa is like 1,65m LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> They did great choices on casting X-Men!
> 
> But nothing beats Plummer/Fassbender hahaha


   Incredible..



> *All drivers must know Michael now hahaha* he's always there when he can! =) he probably kneeled in this pic cause Massa is like 1,65m LoL


----------



## bhb2014

With friends in SF yesterday! 

Happy b-day Michael!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! artyhat::urock::


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, according to Vodkaster, Macbeth is getting an October release in France. Same day of The Walk. Maybe they changed to avoid competition with Spectre in November?

http://www.vodkaster.com/films/macbeth/1290445


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> With friends in SF yesterday!
> 
> Happy b-day Michael!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! artyhat::urock::


 

OMG he looks delicious. I know he don't read here but.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHAEL!!!!!!!!!!!!artyhat:


----------



## Allie28

He does look good.  

Hope he has a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Morgane

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> With friends in SF yesterday!
> 
> Happy b-day Michael!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! artyhat::urock::






> Guys, according to Vodkaster, Macbeth is getting an October release in France. Same day of The Walk. Maybe they changed to avoid competition with Spectre in November?
> 
> http://www.vodkaster.com/films/macbeth/1290445


I think you're right,if this info is accurate. They are very different films,but it's possible.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think you're right,if this info is accurate. They are very different films,but it's possible.



Yes but you know...Bond, specially after the huge success of Spectre. And the new one has Léa Seydoux on its cast, maybe they wanna avoid two big French starts facing each other on the same week  The Walk is about a French icon but it's not as big as Spectre. Let's wait and see if this is really true or the website is wrong.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Happy Birthday!!



hahahahaahahahahahha seeing this pic makes me wanna see him with his ginger kids in the future 

Everytime I see him smilling I remember sharks LoL


----------



## FassbenderLover

Another sexy pic
https://instagram.com/p/0--2ULD3YC/


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Another sexy pic
> https://instagram.com/p/0--2ULD3YC/



 Lovely indeed.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Another sexy pic
> https://instagram.com/p/0--2ULD3YC/



He looks great! Seriously, I'd give him 30 easily!  I'm curious about the look he'll have in Apocalypse...will he keep this longer hair or have it cut? Huuuum


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> He looks great! Seriously, I'd give him 30 easily!  I'm curious about the look he'll have in Apocalypse...will he keep this longer hair or have it cut? Huuuum



LOL. He looks to be mid-chew in that one.  Supercute!

I honestly don't know how he goes from looking older and tired to going back years and looking young and refreshed.  Wish I knew his secret!

I think I'm in the minority but I prefer the shorter hair.  Shorter hair and a little scruff....


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> LOL. He looks to be mid-chew in that one.  Supercute!
> 
> I honestly don't know how he goes from looking older and tired to going back years and looking young and refreshed.  Wish I knew his secret!
> 
> I think I'm in the minority but I prefer the shorter hair.  Shorter hair and a little scruff....



I prefer the short hair too! Or the one he had in Fish Tank...I like his hair natural


----------



## mollie12

The longer hair sort of highlights how much his hairline has receded (still not as bad as Hiddleston/Cumberbatch though).    I still think it looks pretty good on him though.  I'm not that picky.


----------



## Lilmix

FassbenderLover said:


> Another sexy pic
> https://instagram.com/p/0--2ULD3YC/



Looks like that lady may have take the other pic in the resturant as well based on positioning.
They look cosy dont you think? She reminds me of one of his girlfriends from some years ago. The one he was with the longest.  He like looks like he just got caught doing something slightly naughty as well or just mid chew. Lol


----------



## Lou9

Lilmix said:


> Looks like that lady may have take the other pic in the resturant as well based on positioning.
> They look cosy dont you think? She reminds me of one of his girlfriends from some years ago. The one he was with the longest.  He like looks like he just got caught doing something slightly naughty as well or just mid chew. Lol



He looks like he has food in his mouth.


----------



## SusanBeach

Lou9 *He looks like he has food in his mouth.*

I don´t know how to do a respons correctly so I just do a copy, sorry for that Lou9 :cry:

I agree with you, looks his mouth is full. 
Cosy or not, maybe he is, but I think the guy who took the picture with the lady, they are a couple IMO. It seems that he is a close friend to Michael and he also took the nice picture a few weeks ago with Michael "on the phone".


----------



## Ms Kiah

He seems to be having a great time in San Francisco but I thought Jobs was supposed to wrap already.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> He seems to be having a great time in San Francisco but I thought Jobs was supposed to wrap already.



It seems they still have one week of shooting  He'll shoot three films in a row this year. I mean, Jobs, then X-Men and then Assassin's Creed. I hope he takes a break afterso many projects.


----------



## ap1207

Don't know how accurate this is, but someone tweeted that she met him today.The person is in New York so who knows. This girl also tweeted that she saw Juliane Moore three hours before her seeing MF and it was super early in the morning. Who knows.  

https://twitter.com/TheFreePeople/status/584019289943969793


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I prefer the short hair too! Or the one he had in Fish Tank...I like his hair natural


 I prefer him with shorther hair and a bittle of stubble or with more natural longer hair


----------



## bhb2014

ap1207 said:


> Don't know how accurate this is, but someone spotted him in New York today. Well, the person who tweeted about meeting him is in New York so who knows.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheFreePeople/status/584019289943969793



Maybe he's shooting something there or he's meeting Alicia again  Kidding, I don't think she's done filming Danish Girl in Europe.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I prefer him with shorther hair and a bittle of stubble or with more natural longer hair



Oooh the last two  He's lost some hair on his head but he's still very hot!


----------



## ap1207

bhb2014 said:


> Maybe he's shooting something there or he's meeting Alicia again  Kidding, I don't think she's done filming Danish Girl in Europe.


True! Though the girl who tweeted about seeing him also tweeted three hours earlier that she saw Juliane Moore? I mean, possible, but it's from the crack of dawn


----------



## Morgane

This post is very cute. Yesterday he was trending on tumblr 
http://iron-rion.tumblr.com/post/115302253304/happy-38th-birthday-fassy-any-word-can-not


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This post is very cute. Yesterday he was trending on tumblr
> http://iron-rion.tumblr.com/post/115302253304/happy-38th-birthday-fassy-any-word-can-not



Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh so cute!! :kiss:


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Maybe he's shooting something there or he's meeting Alicia again  Kidding, I don't think she's done filming Danish Girl in Europe.


I think that the last time he was there for Slow West and the Tribeca Festival,since he's one of the producers.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think that the last time he was there for Slow West and the Tribeca Festival,since he's one of the producers.



Oooh true! Slow West premieres soon, right? Maybe he's already there to do some press junket, pics, etc. Well reminded!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh so cute!! :kiss:



There's Hex too!!


----------



## ap1207

Morgane said:


> I think that the last time he was there for Slow West and the Tribeca Festival,since he's one of the producers.


Unless I'm mistaken, Tribeca starts on the 15th of April.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> There's Hex too!!



hahahaahha like, WTF??? The guy could have put Macbeth too, I missed it!


----------



## bhb2014

ap1207 said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, Tribeca starts on the 15th of April.



I think he'll do some promotion, goes back to finish Jobs and then return to NY. And after that Canada baby!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh true! Slow West premieres soon, right? Maybe he's already there to do some press junket, pics, etc. Well reminded!


Yes,it will premiere soon:
https://tribecafilm.com/filmguide/slow-west-2015
About SW : http://www.cineuropa.org/it.aspx?t=interview&l=en&did=288820


> How did you get Michael Fassbender to feature in this your first feature film?
> I met him in 2009 thanks to a friend in common, while he was filming Inglourious Basterds.My friend had made me send him the mad things that I was doing, my initial film experiments, and he was impressed. He gave me an opportunity to meet him once, a meeting I filmed with my mobile phone. He was really kind and spontaneous. First we filmed a short and then he decided to participate in my first feature project. I wrote the character of Silas with him in mind. It has been an honour and a really lucky opportunity to work with such a talented actor. The great thing is that when he was on set, with that great aura he has, the whole team worked better.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,it will premiere soon:
> https://tribecafilm.com/filmguide/slow-west-2015
> About SW : http://www.cineuropa.org/it.aspx?t=interview&l=en&did=288820



Yeeei! But still two weeks to come 

Nice interview! Working with Michael must be amazing. He's not the kind of actor who lets fame change him or anything, he's always the same guy of before. When Cotillard accepted doing AC I was sure about that because she rarely does films with the same team, she only did that with Nolan and her boyfriend. Michael and Kurzel had something very special


----------



## Lou9

There was an ad a couple of days ago looking for a Michael photo double as well as more extras for Steve Jobs to film next week. If you ever wanted to know Michael's measurements, there you go. I would assume the shoot for his will be over by mid-April.

If he is going to the Tribeca Film Festival, I would assume that's when he would do press for the upcoming release of Slow West (interviews and such). It's a holiday weekend, so I suppose he and Alicia might decide to meet up in NYC, but who knows.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> There was an ad a couple of days ago looking for a Michael photo double as well as more extras for Steve Jobs to film next week. If you ever wanted to know Michael's measurements, there you go. I would assume the shoot for his will be over by mid-April.
> 
> If he is going to the Tribeca Film Festival, I would assume that's when he would do press for the upcoming release of Slow West (interviews and such). It's a holiday weekend, so I suppose he and Alicia might decide to meet up in NYC, but who knows.



Yeah, it will end next week then. In time for Tribeca!  I always knew Michael was between 5'11 and 6'1, he's tall!

Let's see about that! LoL Or if he'll show up with a new woman. Or if he'll just hang out with friends


----------



## Lilmix

Michael Fassbender Photo Double  Needed BOTH Mon 4/6 in SF & Tue 4/7 in Los Gatos  Seeking a lean, 511 to 61, Brown-Haired Man with 39-40R Suit Size, 15.5-16 Neck & 30-32 Waist.


----------



## bhb2014

Pic of Michael in a karaoke in NY! Yesterday or in the early hours of today LoL

http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.c...assbender-hanging-in-nyc-in-the-wee-hours#_=_


----------



## gemini582

I think that picture was taken when the dinner picture with Alicia was taken. His hair is identical and it's the same sweater.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> I think that picture was taken when the dinner picture with Alicia was taken. His hair is identical and it's the same sweater.



Are you sure? Maybe he just repeated the outfit...he's in NY now so it's possible it was this week. Was he in a karaoke with Alicia?


----------



## bhb2014

The guy posted another pic, with Alicia in it. He said "last night".

https://instagram.com/p/1DiADDzO4Z

The other pic was a month ago and their clothes were different.

https://instagram.com/p/zadEg0TO6n


----------



## Lou9

I love his adorable curls!

Glad their relationship is working for them right now. They look happy.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I love his adorable curls!
> 
> Glad their relationship is working for them right now. They look happy.



I liked his hair too, although I prefer it shorter 

Yeah, they look happy, that's what matters the most!


----------



## Allie28

Yeah, this person says it was yesterday too.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=425868414240297

Celebrating his birthday.  IA if he looks happy, I'm happy for him.  (but I do hope he cuts his hair after Jobs is finished, lol)


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I liked his hair too, although I prefer it shorter
> 
> Yeah, they look happy, that's what matters the most!


  I prefer his hair shorter too! Or with some hair left on the forehead.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I prefer his hair shorter too! Or with some hair left on the forehead.



For me, these two options are fine :graucho Or with his ginger beard LoL


----------



## Blueberry12

Yes. Ginger beard is great.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Its almost as if I can peep down in his pants. Maybe if I stand up


----------



## Allie28

Those are some mighty fine pics.  Mighty fine.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> For me, these two options are fine :graucho Or with his ginger beard LoL


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Its almost as if I can peep down in his pants. Maybe if I stand up


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


>



Nice!!! The last one I didn't like his hair, TOO short. But loved the pics! =)


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> Are you sure? Maybe he just repeated the outfit...he's in NY now so it's possible it was this week. Was he in a karaoke with Alicia?




No after I wrote that I saw she posted on IG about being in NY so I figured out it was recent.


----------



## mollie12

gemini582 said:


> No after I wrote that I saw she posted on IG about being in NY so I figured out it was recent.



"she" as in Alicia? I didn't know she was on IG.


----------



## Morgane

]





bhb2014 said:


> Nice!!! The last one I didn't like his hair, TOO short. But loved the pics! =)



I like him with very short hair too,like in  this GQ shot:




Or speaking about  GQ shoots,this is also great:


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> "she" as in Alicia? I didn't know she was on IG.


I thought it was private.


----------



## gemini582

mollie12 said:


> "she" as in Alicia? I didn't know she was on IG.



Yes, she is.


----------



## bhb2014

gemini582 said:


> Yes, she is.



What's her profile? I didn't know that! Michael could have one too! =)


----------



## bhb2014

Wow! Michael and Alicia kissing in NY! Happy Easter Everybody! =P

http://iconosquare.com/p/956301132738372130_1619177855


----------



## mollie12

I'm so confused right now.


----------



## bhb2014

Cute! BUT not the first time we see Michael hanging out with a gff on the streets. This just confirms they're dating for real


----------



## SusanBeach

mollie12





> *I'm so confused right now.*



Why are you confused? Is it the PDA they show?


----------



## bhb2014

More here!

http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/M...-Vikander-Kissing-NYC-37218044#photo-37218048


----------



## FassbenderLover

Paparazzi love sure looks good huh. Ok I gotta get this off my chest, might be a bit long so here goes. First of all I'm very disappointed in Michael. Since when is he the type to pose for paps pics? I thought he was the private low key fly under the radar type, now all of a sudden its pose for pics here, pose for pics there. I know why she's doing it. She has movies to promote and want the public (not me) to go see her movies so what better wat to do that is to be on the shirt tail on an Oscar nominated actor, plus of course she wants to be more known aka more famous. Not to be known for her work now but for the fame and the Oscar. To me shes no different from the Romanian, yes I said it. Shes absolutely no different. Why I say that? First, they're both opportunists. They both are willing to use Michael for fame and notoriety, both called the paps when they were with him in NZ (I suggest next time he keep his butt outta there), they both hope to attend the Oscars with him, well I was the other is hoping to, one laid on her back for cash, gifts, trips etc and the other laid on her back on casting coaches, her payout have been/will be more fame, more movies and of course Oscar. Before u say no one knows if she, AV, laid up with anyone first off she's Weinstein's girl so of course she's the latest to grace the casting couch, how would u explain how she blew up so fast? Despite the fact that she has been working for over 10 years she's only recently "known" the past few years, and yet already wants to be more known. Michael on the other hand has steadily worked and hasn't cared much about awards. However it seems that has changed. He's near 40 and hasn't won an Oscar so I'm guessing now he's willing to put out to get it. He has movies to promote too, including Macbeth which is a Weinstein movie, so I guess Michael is his bytch now. Last time this happened was with Cumberbatch and we all know what happened, now he's trapped with a woman he doesn't love (please don't tell me he does) and with a baby that may or may not be his. Plus his PDA with his new wife is, well, dreadful. Now Michael has taken up that mantle. So what will we see next? Engagement? Baby? Heaven forbid. Everything Michael has said he's done the opposite and to me its fake, its phony, he's a sellout and a liar. But I'm sure Paula and her people are loving this cuz they get to steer him in the direction where they think he should go. It can only go downhill from here. I shall avert my eyes to that trainwreck. Wish him luck


----------



## Lou9

Okay....


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Paparazzi love sure looks good huh. Ok I gotta get this off my chest, might be a bit long so here goes. First of all I'm very disappointed in Michael. Since when is he the type to pose for paps pics? I thought he was the private low key fly under the radar type, now all of a sudden its pose for pics here, pose for pics there. I know why she's doing it. She has movies to promote and want the public (not me) to go see her movies so what better wat to do that is to be on the shirt tail on an Oscar nominated actor, plus of course she wants to be more known aka more famous. Not to be known for her work now but for the fame and the Oscar. To me shes no different from the Romanian, yes I said it. Shes absolutely no different. Why I say that? First, they're both opportunists. They both are willing to use Michael for fame and notoriety, both called the paps when they were with him in NZ (I suggest next time he keep his butt outta there), they both hope to attend the Oscars with him, well I was the other is hoping to, one laid on her back for cash, gifts, trips etc and the other laid on her back on casting coaches, her payout have been/will be more fame, more movies and of course Oscar. Before u say no one knows if she, AV, laid up with anyone first off she's Weinstein's girl so of course she's the latest to grace the casting couch, how would u explain how she blew up so fast? Despite the fact that she has been working for over 10 years she's only recently "known" the past few years, and yet already wants to be more known. Michael on the other hand has steadily worked and hasn't cared much about awards. However it seems that has changed. He's near 40 and hasn't won an Oscar so I'm guessing now he's willing to put out to get it. He has movies to promote too, including Macbeth which is a Weinstein movie, so I guess Michael is his bytch now. Last time this happened was with Cumberbatch and we all know what happened, now he's trapped with a woman he doesn't love (please don't tell me he does) and with a baby that may or may not be his. Plus his PDA with his new wife is, well, dreadful. Now Michael has taken up that mantle. So what will we see next? Engagement? Baby? Heaven forbid. Everything Michael has said he's done the opposite and to me its fake, its phony, he's a sellout and a liar. But I'm sure Paula and her people are loving this cuz they get to steer him in the direction where they think he should go. It can only go downhill from here. I shall avert my eyes to that trainwreck. Wish him luck


Sorry, I think you've lost the plot. The guy is having a romantic weekend with his girlfriend..... nothing unusual about that.....thousands of couples do it. All your talk of paps.....do you even know how they operate? They don't ask for permission before they take shots. They have VERY long lenses and the targetshave no idea they are being papped. MF doesn't go in for playing silly games or PR opportunities. He is loved up with his girlfriend. If you are a fan or admirer be happy for him!


----------



## SusanBeach

FassbenderLover 





> Paparazzi love sure looks good huh. Ok I gotta get this off my chest, might be a bit long so here goes. First of all I'm very disappointed in Michael. Since when is he the type to pose for paps pics? I thought he was the private low key fly under the radar type, now all of a sudden its pose for pics here, pose for pics there. I know why she's doing it. She has movies to promote and want the public (not me) to go see her movies so what better wat to do that is to be on the shirt tail on an Oscar nominated actor, plus of course she wants to be more known aka more famous. Not to be known for her work now but for the fame and the Oscar. To me shes no different from the Romanian, yes I said it. Shes absolutely no different. Why I say that? First, they're both opportunists. They both are willing to use Michael for fame and notoriety, both called the paps when they were with him in NZ (I suggest next time he keep his butt outta there), they both hope to attend the Oscars with him, well I was the other is hoping to, one laid on her back for cash, gifts, trips etc and the other laid on her back on casting coaches, her payout have been/will be more fame, more movies and of course Oscar. Before u say no one knows if she, AV, laid up with anyone first off she's Weinstein's girl so of course she's the latest to grace the casting couch, how would u explain how she blew up so fast? Despite the fact that she has been working for over 10 years she's only recently "known" the past few years, and yet already wants to be more known. Michael on the other hand has steadily worked and hasn't cared much about awards. However it seems that has changed. He's near 40 and hasn't won an Oscar so I'm guessing now he's willing to put out to get it. He has movies to promote too, including Macbeth which is a Weinstein movie, so I guess Michael is his bytch now. Last time this happened was with Cumberbatch and we all know what happened, now he's trapped with a woman he doesn't love (please don't tell me he does) and with a baby that may or may not be his. Plus his PDA with his new wife is, well, dreadful. Now Michael has taken up that mantle. So what will we see next? Engagement? Baby? Heaven forbid. Everything Michael has said he's done the opposite and to me its fake, its phony, he's a sellout and a liar. But I'm sure Paula and her people are loving this cuz they get to steer him in the direction where they think he should go. It can only go downhill from here. I shall avert my eyes to that trainwreck. Wish him luck



Wow, this is IMO to much!! 
Of course, I want to respect every opinions in here but for me you come with a lot of speculations and your thought and present them as " the truth". I think it´s just sad! You call yourself a FassbenderLover and now because you don´t like his new girlfriend you seems to turn around! :cry:


----------



## FassbenderLover

Uh huh, yeah sure. Plus she has to advertise her handbag. Isnt she the new face of LV? Yep, gotta show the bag. And yeah don't put your hands around the man your "dating" while hes kissing you, and keep the eyes open. How big is NY btw? Wouldn't the paps have to be called to get to a certain location to get a shot? Hmm ok


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, this isn't the first time Michael is pictured with another woman. We have no idea about how his relationship with Alicia is, we'll never know. If they're happy then I'm happy  If this is going anywhere we have to wait and see what happens. BUT I don't think this is a PR thing...they met, liked each other and are enjoying the few time they have together. Totally normal


----------



## FassbenderLover

I had an opinion, I gave my opinion and its a problem. Funny thing is, I'm not the only person who thinks this way and say so. Others say the same thing, not just me


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I had an opinion, I gave my opinion and its a problem. Funny thing is, I'm not the only person who thinks this way and say so. Others say the same thing, not just me



It's your right to think like that. If you're right or wrong I don't know, only time will show if this relationship is indeed serious or not. I don't agree with you but I have no problem with what you said either


----------



## SusanBeach

> *They both are willing to use Michael for fame and notoriety, both called the paps when they were with him in NZ (I suggest next time he keep his butt outta there), they both hope to attend the Oscars with him, well I was the other is hoping to, one laid on her back for cash, gifts, trips etc and the other laid on her back on casting coaches, her payout have been/will be more fame, more movies and of course Oscar. Before u say no one knows if she, AV, laid up with anyone first off she's Weinstein's girl so of course she's the latest to grace the casting couch, how would u explain how she blew up so fast? * *Last time this happened was with Cumberbatch and we all know what happened, now he's trapped with a woman he doesn't love (please don't tell me he does) and with a baby that may or may not be his. Plus his PDA with his new wife is, well, dreadful.* Now Michael has taken up that mantle. So what will we see next? Engagement? Baby? Heaven forbid. Everything Michael has said he's done the opposite and to me its fake, its phony, he's a sellout and a liar.





> Uh huh, yeah sure. Plus she has to advertise her handbag. Isnt she the new face of LV? Yep, gotta show the bag. And yeah don't put your hands around the man your "dating" while hes kissing you, and keep the eyes open. How big is NY btw? Wouldn't the paps have to be called to get to a certain location to get a shot? Hmm ok



[QUOTE*]I had an opinion, I gave my opinion and its a problem.* Funny thing is, I'm not the only person who thinks this way and say so. *Others say the same thing, not just me[/QUOTE]*

For me it´s how you say things, you are very offensive and you present your thoughts like facts!!
When you write that AV "laid on her back on casting coaches" like a fact, for me it´s just to much!!
And I´m just curious, how do you have your handbag when you are in town?


----------



## FassbenderLover

SusanBeach said:


> [QUOTE*]I had an opinion, I gave my opinion and its a problem.* Funny thing is, I'm not the only person who thinks this way and say so. *Others say the same thing, not just me*


 
For me it´s how you say things, you are very offensive and you present your thoughts like facts!!
When you write that AV "laid on her back on casting coaches" like a fact, for me it´s just to much!!
And I´m just curious, how do you have your handbag when you are in town?[/QUOTE]
 I carry a small purse on my wrist


----------



## Hackensack

Here's what the facts are:
They look good together.  (Okay, one could debate that, but I think so!)
They are both talented actors who get rave reviews for their performances (as someone said many pages ago, it is naive to think that producers risk millions of dollars on actors in starring or supporting roles on the basis of the "casting couch").  
He flew across a continent, and she flew across an ocean, so they could be together.  
Not sure why these things would make anyone so angry.


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Here's what the facts are:
> They look good together.  (Okay, one could debate that, but I think so!)
> They are both talented actors who get rave reviews for their performances (as someone said many pages ago, it is naive to think that producers risk millions of dollars on actors in starring or supporting roles on the basis of the "casting couch").
> He flew across a continent, and she flew across an ocean, so they could be together.
> Not sure why these things would make anyone so angry.



I, personally, don't think this is any different from Michael's past relationships and I don't like seeing him getting involved with almost all his co-stars, specially when he looks like her father (Alicia is 26 but she looks like a 20 year-old). 

BUT it's his life, he does whatever he wants and if he's happy like that, if he's happy with her right now, I'm happy for him. And yeah, they're both gorgeous, it's a hot couple  I'm a fan and I'm ok if he's fine, which he clearly is, at least based on these pics.


----------



## bhb2014

Always entertaining 

http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...rk-assassins-creed-swedish-naomi-campbell.htm


----------



## mollie12

SusanBeach said:


> mollie12
> 
> Why are you confused? Is it the PDA they show?



Naw, I was joking.  This is about what I was expecting, complete with OTT reactions.  

Like, yes, this is clearly a staged photo-op that they're both aware of, but I'm not as up in arms about it as some people are.  Conspiracy theories are ridic.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Naw, I was joking.  This is about what I was expecting, complete with OTT reactions.
> 
> Like, yes, this is clearly a staged photo-op that they're both aware of, but I'm not as up in arms about it as some people are.  Conspiracy theories are ridic.


Oh really? Do you REALLY think that both or either would play such silly games? He's just not like that and come on, what would he get out of it? It's clear that there are some people who just can't come to terms with what is staring them in the face. Why is it so hard to accept that he's fallen in love? Nothing shocking here, he's a normal man too. It was bound to happen eventually like it does with most normal people!


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh really? Do you REALLY think that both or either would play such silly games? He's just not like that and come on, what would he get out of it? It's clear that there are some people who just can't come to terms with what is staring them in the face. Why is it so hard to accept that he's fallen in love? Nothing shocking here, he's a normal man too. It was bound to happen eventually like it does with most normal people!



Okay, this post is part of what I was referring to. 

People seem to think in terms of complete polarity.

EITHER he's completely in love with her and they just randomly were photographed by paparazzi.

OR he's a complete phony sell-out who's whoring himself to Weinstein, is just using her to hide other activities, etc, etc. 


How about it's possible that he's casually dating a girl he likes, they're both aware of how the industry works (seriously--everyone from Clooney to the Pitts to the Kardashians use the press this way; it's just a matter of degree), they both agree that a photo op wouldn't hurt either of them, and they'll see where a relationship takes them?  

Like, I see people getting pissed off about this and I'm like what? At worst it's mildly amusing to me.


----------



## mollie12

He went to see It Follows in NYC yesterday.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> He went to see It Follows in NYC yesterday.



Yikes!  I couldn't go see that, even with Fassy.  Too fraidy scared!

Using the ole Occam's razor principle....they're dating and whatever PR benefits that brings is fine and dandy.  99% of HW relationships are built on this.  I don't think they're SOLELY dating for PR but hey, if it helps.....

This is not anything new for Fassy.  He was papped with Madalina.  He was papped with Louise Hazel....Zoe....Nicole.  In fact, I think the first solid confirmation that he and Nicole were a couple was that first set of pap pics....strolling in NYC coincidentally.


----------



## lilly1973

deletehttp://postimg.org/image/8p6tvk2zz/


----------



## lilly1973

FassbenderLover said:


> Paparazzi love sure looks good huh. Ok I gotta get this off my chest, might be a bit long so here goes. First of all I'm very disappointed in Michael. Since when is he the type to pose for paps pics? I thought he was the private low key fly under the radar type, now all of a sudden its pose for pics here, pose for pics there. I know why she's doing it. She has movies to promote and want the public (not me) to go see her movies so what better wat to do that is to be on the shirt tail on an Oscar nominated actor, plus of course she wants to be more known aka more famous. Not to be known for her work now but for the fame and the Oscar. To me shes no different from the Romanian, yes I said it. Shes absolutely no different. Why I say that? First, they're both opportunists. They both are willing to use Michael for fame and notoriety, both called the paps when they were with him in NZ (I suggest next time he keep his butt outta there), they both hope to attend the Oscars with him, well I was the other is hoping to, one laid on her back for cash, gifts, trips etc and the other laid on her back on casting coaches, her payout have been/will be more fame, more movies and of course Oscar. Before u say no one knows if she, AV, laid up with anyone first off she's Weinstein's girl so of course she's the latest to grace the casting couch, how would u explain how she blew up so fast? Despite the fact that she has been working for over 10 years she's only recently "known" the past few years, and yet already wants to be more known. Michael on the other hand has steadily worked and hasn't cared much about awards. However it seems that has changed. He's near 40 and hasn't won an Oscar so I'm guessing now he's willing to put out to get it. He has movies to promote too, including Macbeth which is a Weinstein movie, so I guess Michael is his bytch now. Last time this happened was with Cumberbatch and we all know what happened, now he's trapped with a woman he doesn't love (please don't tell me he does) and with a baby that may or may not be his. Plus his PDA with his new wife is, well, dreadful. Now Michael has taken up that mantle. So what will we see next? Engagement? Baby? Heaven forbid. Everything Michael has said he's done the opposite and to me its fake, its phony, he's a sellout and a liar. But I'm sure Paula and her people are loving this cuz they get to steer him in the direction where they think he should go. It can only go downhill from here. I shall avert my eyes to that trainwreck. Wish him luck


I couldn't write better


----------



## Reborn

mollie12 said:


> Okay, this post is part of what I was referring to.
> 
> People seem to think in terms of complete polarity.
> 
> EITHER he's completely in love with her and they just randomly were photographed by paparazzi.
> 
> OR he's a complete phony sell-out who's whoring himself to Weinstein, is just using her to hide other activities, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> How about it's possible that he's casually dating a girl he likes, they're both aware of how the industry works (seriously--everyone from Clooney to the Pitts to the Kardashians use the press this way; it's just a matter of degree), they both agree that a photo op wouldn't hurt either of them, and they'll see where a relationship takes them?
> 
> Like, I see people getting pissed off about this and I'm like what? At worst it's mildly amusing to me.




This. Agree with you. 
Kiss on street when coming out of the hotel (where it easily could have be done in private) was on purpose. I will admit this is a bit unusal for him but people change, its life, nothing untoward necessarily.
However attraction and desire to spend time together at this point is very real too. 
Reaction of fans to be expected with any girlfriend he has and anyone who has been around for a while has seen worse. 
There are benefits to this relationship on a number of levels. If either are insincere they have to live with the consequence not us.


----------



## pearlyqueen

How about this for a theory: Two single attractive people meet at work. They get on well, are attracted to each other, fall in love. Both have high profile jobs that mean they will have to spend weeks apart. But they understand that and are prepared to make the effort to be together when they can. When these opportunities arise they are reunited and enjoy romantic weekends etc. 

Guess that's just too bizarre to be true. Best stick to the tried and trusted PR/hidden agenda/letscallthepaps/we've nothing better to do in our limited free time theory instead.


----------



## Lilmix

They are together for real. Good for them


----------



## SusanBeach

> pearlyqueen	How about this for a theory: Two single attractive people meet at work. They get on well, are attracted to each other, fall in love. Both have high profile jobs that mean they will have to spend weeks apart. But they understand that and are prepared to make the effort to be together when they can. When these opportunities arise they are reunited and enjoy romantic weekends etc.
> 
> Guess that's just too bizarre to be true. Best stick to the tried and trusted PR/hidden agenda/letscallthepaps/we've nothing better to do in our limited free time theory instead.





> Lilmix	They are together for real. Good for them



 Agree with both of you, good for them


----------



## ap1207

Okay. This is probably not going to be the most popular opinion because after reading previous comments, everyone seems to have sipped the "MF&AV Forever Kool Aid"

There is no denying that they are in some sort of relationship, but these grandiose statements that they are in love seems a bit too much. The reality is that, if you take a step back, most people (and I'm not saying everyone), but most people do not know who MF is. They might know the name and they've seen him in a few movies, but MF is in no way comparable to a George Clooney or Brad Pitt. Those actors are recognized instantaneously. The same goes for AV. Some people know her name and have seen her in her films, but if some one walked by her, most people would not have a clue. 
I live in NYC. It is super easy to go unnoticed, especially if you are a celeb. A while back I saw Emma Roberts in Whole Foods, completely under the radar. MF and AV are not huge stars. Yes, great actors, but definitely not Brad Pitt/Angelina Jolie status. 

With this being said, MF and AV's public display of affection was for sure a PR setup. I'm not trying to be insulting, but a blind person could see this. The way they are standing, the way the photo is taken screams PR set up. What paparazzi would know to go to that exact location and to get that photo unless someone tipped them off? I'm not saying MF's people are behind, I'm not saying AV is behind it either. I am trying to make the point that putting blinders on and thinking that it's the Cinderella story of the century is a sham. 

I am sure they have feelings for one another and care about each other, but this is a stunt. Sure, it was MF's birthday and of course they got together to celebrate. But AV also has a movie to publicize that comes out this week. MF also isn't typically in the tabloids so sometimes he can be forgotten (unless you're a big fan of his and you keep track of his every move). And now, what are a lot of people talking about? MF and AV "passionately kissing" over the weekend. It gets people interested. Also, these photos have only been published so far on Just Jared, Daily Mail and some other blogs. These sites are consistently known for publishing pictures and stories with a PR agenda. 

Again, this is my opinion and everyone is entitled to their own. I am MF fan as far as his work. It just gets frustrating when people think everything is so black and white ( I think someone already mentioned that). Yes, they are in a relationship, but I am not so convinced it's extremely sincere. For me, it's a relationship with its perks- meaning to get more noticed in the public eye.


----------



## mchris55

ap1207 said:


> Okay. This is probably not going to be the most popular opinion because after reading previous comments, everyone seems to have sipped the "MF&AV Forever Kool Aid"
> 
> Errr, not everyone .


----------



## bhb2014

You all have great arguments LoL What I think is: Michael has been spotted with many girlfriends before, I don't know what's the big deal about Alicia. He already said he's not looking for a serious commitment right now so people who think they are soul mates are completely exaggerating. They're hot, they are dating, yeah, but soon Michael will be spotted with someone else and this will start all over again. Maybe he'll appear with another co-star, a model or an ordinary woman, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## FassbenderLover

ap1207 said:


> Okay. This is probably not going to be the most popular opinion because after reading previous comments, everyone seems to have sipped the "MF&AV Forever Kool Aid"
> 
> There is no denying that they are in some sort of relationship, but these grandiose statements that they are in love seems a bit too much. The reality is that, if you take a step back, most people (and I'm not saying everyone), but most people do not know who MF is. They might know the name and they've seen him in a few movies, but MF is in no way comparable to a George Clooney or Brad Pitt. Those actors are recognized instantaneously. The same goes for AV. Some people know her name and have seen her in her films, but if some one walked by her, most people would not have a clue.
> I live in NYC. It is super easy to go unnoticed, especially if you are a celeb. A while back I saw Emma Roberts in Whole Foods, completely under the radar. MF and AV are not huge stars. Yes, great actors, but definitely not Brad Pitt/Angelina Jolie status.
> 
> With this being said, MF and AV's public display of affection was for sure a PR setup. I'm not trying to be insulting, but a blind person could see this. The way they are standing, the way the photo is taken screams PR set up. What paparazzi would know to go to that exact location and to get that photo unless someone tipped them off? I'm not saying MF's people are behind, I'm not saying AV is behind it either. I am trying to make the point that putting blinders on and thinking that it's the Cinderella story of the century is a sham.
> 
> I am sure they have feelings for one another and care about each other, but this is a stunt. Sure, it was MF's birthday and of course they got together to celebrate. But AV also has a movie to publicize that comes out this week. MF also isn't typically in the tabloids so sometimes he can be forgotten (unless you're a big fan of his and you keep track of his every move). And now, what are a lot of people talking about? MF and AV "passionately kissing" over the weekend. It gets people interested. Also, these photos have only been published so far on Just Jared, Daily Mail and some other blogs. These sites are consistently known for publishing pictures and stories with a PR agenda.
> 
> Again, this is my opinion and everyone is entitled to their own. I am MF fan as far as his work. It just gets frustrating when people think everything is so black and white ( I think someone already mentioned that). Yes, they are in a relationship, but I am not so convinced it's extremely sincere. For me, it's a relationship with its perks- meaning to get more noticed in the public eye.


----------



## mollie12

Are we all Vikander-ed out or do people want to see pics of her partying and with her ex-boyfriend (who was also quite a bit older)?

She's a lot less demure than she looks.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> Are we all Vikander-ed out or do people want to see pics of her partying and with her ex-boyfriend (who was also quite a bit older)?
> 
> She's a lot less demure than she looks.


 Ooo I wanna see those pics


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> Ooo I wanna see those pics



Note: Some of these pics are actually only Google-archived.  If you try clicking on the original source, you can see they've been taken down.  They come from Swedish photographer Frederik Etoall's website,  Seems like he's an all-purpose, fashion/editorial/social scene photographer.

So here are some with her ex, Gustav Gissendahl, who was 36 when she was dating him in 2012/2013.


----------



## mollie12

And here are the more candid ones.


----------



## mchris55

Umm, why is this on a MF thread? This shouldn't even be a question. She has her own thread. Her fans can follow her there. I feel like I'm being inundated by  the machine, and it's not right. I'm here for MF stuff, please respect that.


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> Umm, why is this on a MF thread? This shouldn't even be a question. She has her own thread. Her fans can follow her there. I feel like I'm being inundated by  the machine, and it's not right. I'm here for MF stuff, please respect that.



Er, I asked and someone who's much more interested in him than her responded yes.  It's not that difficult to scroll past or ignore.

I'm planning to delete in a day anyway.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> You all have great arguments LoL What I think is: Michael has been spotted with many girlfriends before, I don't know what's the big deal about Alicia. He already said he's not looking for a serious commitment right now so people who think they are soul mates are completely exaggerating. They're hot, they are dating, yeah, but soon Michael will be spotted with someone else and this will start all over again. Maybe he'll appear with another co-star, a model or an ordinary woman, it's just a matter of time.



Yep.  I'm not sure why people are acting like this is all brand new when he's been papped with all of them.  This didn't start with Alicia.  She won't be the last either.

The good news is we get to to go through this all over again when a new girl enters the picture!!  Yayyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Yep.  I'm not sure why people are acting like this is all brand new when he's been papped with all of them.  This didn't start with Alicia.  She won't be the last either.
> 
> The good news is we get to to go through this all over again when a new girl enters the picture!!  Yayyyyyyyy!!!



Exactly LoL


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> And here are the more candid ones.


 Wow, she seems quite the party girl here lol. Feel free to post on her thread too, after all this is an MF thread. And thank u


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow, she seems quite the party girl here lol. Feel free to post on her thread too, after all this is an MF thread. And thank u



Was planning on it!


----------



## SusanBeach

> *So here are some with her ex, Gustav Gissendahl, who was 36 when she was dating him in 2012/2013*.



Curious about your source...... they are friends and have mutual friends but both had denied romance ....I have never read about these two!



> *Umm, why is this on a MF thread? This shouldn't even be a question. She has her own thread. Her fans can follow her there. I feel like I'm being inundated by the machine, and it's not right. I'm here for MF stuff, please respect that.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you!! When both MF and AV are included it´s a different thing but when it´s* only *AV her thread it´s a better place, IMO.


----------



## Lilmix

Nothing wrong with posting AV stuff here. While she is MF girlfriend it is contextual. 
I hate this whole I am wounded because he is dating someone attitude. Its a strange kind of censorship. 
I few weeks ago I mentioned AV was not as innocent as she appeared (it did not go down well). 
I like her, but as I said then certain things dont add up for me and the publicity element in their lives is very real  especially hers at the moment. 
They are a couple, however they knew a photographer was following them and played to it a bit. They did the same in Australia. 
The seriousness of the relationship is unknown to anyone on this thread who posts (we dont know who reads).
He probably was seen with the black woman in London before shooting Jobs as well. AV may know and be ok with it, we cant tell.
But as most are sure there is an element to this which is two people actually dating then why not give full support? She is miles better than Madalina for sure and that is always for me enough to be pleased about.


----------



## mchris55

Where did anyone say that they were wounded?? I may skim over the comments at times, but I don't recall anyone saying that they were wounded. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

If the information, etc. is solely about her, I really don't understand why it is a problem to say put it in her thread. Isn't that what her thread is for? Or is her thread littered with information about MF, as well?


----------



## Lilmix

mchris55 said:


> Where did anyone say that they were wounded?? I may skim over the comments at times, but I don't recall anyone saying that they were wounded. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> If the information, etc. is solely about her, I really don't understand why it is a problem to say put it in her thread. Isn't that what her thread is for? Or is her thread littered with information about MF, as well?



Lol really! No one has to say they are wounded for it to be very evident. So thats a mute point. Hence wounded attitude.

I dont know whats on her thread as I have not looked.
But then again I am not telling others to go there.


----------



## Reborn

ap1207 said:


> Okay. This is probably not going to be the most popular opinion because after reading previous comments, everyone seems to have sipped the "MF&AV Forever Kool Aid"
> 
> There is no denying that they are in some sort of relationship, but these grandiose statements that they are in love seems a bit too much. The reality is that, if you take a step back, most people (and I'm not saying everyone), but most people do not know who MF is. They might know the name and they've seen him in a few movies, but MF is in no way comparable to a George Clooney or Brad Pitt. Those actors are recognized instantaneously. The same goes for AV. Some people know her name and have seen her in her films, but if some one walked by her, most people would not have a clue.
> I live in NYC. It is super easy to go unnoticed, especially if you are a celeb. A while back I saw Emma Roberts in Whole Foods, completely under the radar. MF and AV are not huge stars. Yes, great actors, but definitely not Brad Pitt/Angelina Jolie status.
> 
> With this being said, MF and AV's public display of affection was for sure a PR setup. I'm not trying to be insulting, but a blind person could see this. The way they are standing, the way the photo is taken screams PR set up. What paparazzi would know to go to that exact location and to get that photo unless someone tipped them off? I'm not saying MF's people are behind, I'm not saying AV is behind it either. I am trying to make the point that putting blinders on and thinking that it's the Cinderella story of the century is a sham.
> 
> I am sure they have feelings for one another and care about each other, but this is a stunt. Sure, it was MF's birthday and of course they got together to celebrate. But AV also has a movie to publicize that comes out this week. MF also isn't typically in the tabloids so sometimes he can be forgotten (unless you're a big fan of his and you keep track of his every move). And now, what are a lot of people talking about? MF and AV "passionately kissing" over the weekend. It gets people interested. Also, these photos have only been published so far on Just Jared, Daily Mail and some other blogs. These sites are consistently known for publishing pictures and stories with a PR agenda.
> 
> Again, this is my opinion and everyone is entitled to their own. I am MF fan as far as his work. It just gets frustrating when people think everything is so black and white ( I think someone already mentioned that). Yes, they are in a relationship, but I am not so convinced it's extremely sincere. For me, it's a relationship with its perks- meaning to get more noticed in the public eye.




Hmmm interesting points raised. Neither Michael or Alicia are as recognisable as Emma Watson even for most people. My guess is that the hotel they stayed in was one which is frequented by famous people and therefore it is expected that there would be paps outside. 
They both Michael and Alicia knew they could or would be followed if recognised by people whos job it is to recognise and follow celebrities.

I take into consideration that this man is very good at going under the radar and avoiding social media and generally does not have his girlfriend in fan and friend shots, not since Beharie. An effort is being made to put the relationship out there whether for personal reasons or professional or both. They are both willing and happy to do this. A clever pairing has done wonders for the careers of many in entertainment. It generates interest and raises profiles all the time, as well as allowing two hot people to be together.

What will be hard for some fans to accept is that Michael is not adverse to doing this kind of thing as they have believed for the longest time that he is above this. 
Alicia has already become a Daily Mail darling and as rightly mentioned JJ and the DM are places that are very well known for approved gossip.
For those in love with them as a couple, please know its not a slight on the validity of their relationship. I personally believe they are really dating. 
My observation is that of a change in him as a person and how much more he is prepared to play some of the fame games now at this point. This will be interesting to watch over time and I wonder if people will remain commited fans if changes become more and more evident.


----------



## Reborn

Sorry I thought it was Emma Watson not Emma Roberts.


----------



## bhb2014

Another casting for AC! It seems that shooting will take place in London =)

http://jinajaycasting.com


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> Another casting for AC! It seems that shooting will take place in London =)
> 
> http://jinajaycasting.com



Same casting, they haven't yet found the people they were looking for it seems.


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> Same casting, they haven't yet found the people they were looking for it seems.



=( I hope they find them now! But I didn't know it would be shot in London, cool.


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> =( I hope they find them now! But I didn't know it would be shot in London, cool.



I imagine there will be a few locations for this film. But mainly in the UK and Europe to keep down the production costs possibly.


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> I imagine there will be a few locations for this film. But mainly in the UK and Europe to keep down the production costs possibly.



Yeah, true. Do you know the budget of this film? I have no idea LoL Maybe they will shoot in Spain too, if the plot has actually Spanish Inquisition as a background


----------



## mchris55

Wait, do you remember when I talked about the DVD packaging for The Immigrant? And the kudos on the packaging was for best cinematographer for the NYFCC Awards? Guess who won best actress at the NYFCC Awards that year?

Marion Cotillard for The Immigrant (shared award with Two Days One Night).

Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## italian style

As far as i know part of the story of assassin creed takes place in Rome so maybe we will be lucky enough to have him here for a while...at least he will be in london at home ...and sorry for some of you who don't agree  but i really think time to settle down.Of course the photos in Ny were studied but just to tell fans what is going on also in his private life....and that they look so happy...why is it so hard to believe that they can just be in love?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Wait, do you remember when I talked about the DVD packaging for The Immigrant? And the kudos on the packaging was for best cinematographer for the NYFCC Awards? Guess who won best actress at the NYFCC Awards that year?
> 
> Marion Cotillard for The Immigrant (shared award with Two Days One Night).
> 
> Interesting, isn't it?



hahahahahahahaha Weinstein completely snubbed Marion last year and what he got as a result was her nod for TDON instead of his Amy Adams for Big Eyes. 

I just hope he doesn't do the same thing this year with Macbeth, although it's quite possible he only campaigns harder for Carol and Hateful Eight. Southpow got a July release and Tulip Fever I have my doubts...


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> As far as i know part of the story of assassin creed takes place in Rome so maybe we will be lucky enough to have him here for a while...at least he will be in london at home ...and sorry for some of you who don't agree  but i really think time to settle down.Of course the photos in Ny were studied but just to tell fans what is going on also in his private life....and that they look so happy...why is it so hard to believe that they can just be in love?



Rome? Wasn't Spanish Inquisition the rumors? But yeah, good to see him home after so long 

I don't find it hard to believe they're in love, I just think that Alicia isn't the first woman he's seen with. He was seen with Madalina many times in 2013 and 2014 and he looked quite happy with her around in those pics. Same thing with his past girlfriends. We just have to wait and see where this is going. Since she's doing tons of projects and so is he, I can't see anything serious besides them hanging out once in a while, like they did in Sydney and New York. Nothing more.


----------



## BagBerry13

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahahahaha Weinstein completely snubbed Marion last year and what he got as a result was her nod for TDON instead of his Amy Adams for Big Eyes.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't do the same thing this year with Macbeth, although it's quite possible he only campaigns harder for Carol and *Hateful Eight*. Southpow got a July release and Tulip Fever I have my doubts...



How can he campaign for _Hateful Eight_ when it's not even finished yet. I doubt H8 will enter this awards season.


----------



## italian style

I don't know..my son told me that ACis made of different episodes and different characters...some episodes regerinf to a carachter called Ezio take place in Rome. He has been many times in Italy and of course it seems it stayed here a long time while he was with MG who used to live in Milan. I think that at least he was happy we awarded his great talent in Venice...


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


> How can he campaign for _Hateful Eight_ when it's not even finished yet. I doubt H8 will enter this awards season.


 
It's Tarantino, enough said.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahahahaha Weinstein completely snubbed Marion last year and what he got as a result was her nod for TDON instead of his Amy Adams for Big Eyes.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't do the same thing this year with Macbeth, although it's quite possible he only campaigns harder for Carol and Hateful Eight. Southpow got a July release and Tulip Fever I have my doubts...


 

Whispers now about Lion, with Kidman, Dev Patel, and now R. Mara. It was not looking good for Macbeth before, and now I think the music has started. It's a disgrace, my opinion, of course.


----------



## bhb2014

BagBerry13 said:


> How can he campaign for _Hateful Eight_ when it's not even finished yet. I doubt H8 will enter this awards season.



He will campaign for Tarantino and Hateful Eight is scheduled for a November release. At least until now 

http://www.cinemablend.com/Hateful-Eight-66426.html

http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/01...teful-eight-begins-filming-full-cast-revealed

http://www.vcpost.com/articles/4779...film-industry-filming-boost-local-economy.htm


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> I don't know..my son told me that ACis made of different episodes and different characters...some episodes regerinf to a carachter called Ezio take place in Rome. He has been many times in Italy and of course it seems it stayed here a long time while he was with MG who used to live in Milan. I think that at least he was happy we awarded his great talent in Venice...



Oh yes, I'm sure they will shoot in many locations besides London but Rome I didn't know about. Cool if they go there, it's a beautiful place for sure 

Michael is not looking for something serious, he already stated that, he's focused on his work. Him appearing on the street kissing someone doesn't mean they're completely in love and are soul mates. But like I said before, if they're happy I'm happy


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> It's Tarantino, enough said.


----------



## BagBerry13

bhb2014 said:


> He will campaign for Tarantino and Hateful Eight is scheduled for a November release. At least until now
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/Hateful-Eight-66426.html
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/01...teful-eight-begins-filming-full-cast-revealed
> 
> http://www.vcpost.com/articles/4779...film-industry-filming-boost-local-economy.htm



Well, I guess then they need to hurry up because they're still shooting. And knowing Tarantino he still needs a bit of post-production.


----------



## bhb2014

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I guess then they need to hurry up because they're still shooting. And knowing Tarantino he still needs a bit of post-production.



Sill shooting? I thought they had already wrapped. Where did you read this? Anyway, I think Tarantino can finish it until November, let's see. Or Weinstein will make him get it ready for the end of this year LoL


----------



## BagBerry13

bhb2014 said:


> Sill shooting? I thought they had already wrapped. Where did you read this? Anyway, I think Tarantino can finish it until November, let's see. Or Weinstein will make him get it ready for the end of this year LoL



Walton Goggins who's part of the cast did instagram from the set. At least end of March he still did.


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


>


 
Harvey has been there with Tarantino since the beginning with Reservoir Dogs. He loves him.

That film will be ready by the end of the year, and Harvey will campaign for Tarantino like he always has and always does.


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> Harvey has been there with Tarantino since the beginning with Reservoir Dogs. He loves him.
> 
> That film will be ready by the end of the year, and Harvey will campaign for Tarantino like he always has and always does.



I know that these two share a bromance but rushing a film just so it can enter the awards season doesn't feel right. I'm looking forward to the next Tarantino but I don't want a lesser quality just because of a distributor's greed.


----------



## mchris55

I'm not familiar with Tarantino's usual postproduction schedule, but Steve Jobs is still filming and it has a October release date.

Can someone clue me in on the turnaround for Tarantino films?


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> I'm not familiar with Tarantino's usual postproduction schedule, but Steve Jobs is still filming and it has a October release date.
> 
> Can someone clue me in on the turnaround for Tarantino films?



Well, I know he's always taking the music part seriously. Choosing it himself etc. And if there's a true Tarantino blood bath scene in there it needs lots of blood that most certainly gets CGI'ed in. It also happened on earlier films, I think, that he had to re-shoot. So I think it could take its time.


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I know he's always taking the music part seriously. Choosing it himself etc. And if there's a true Tarantino blood bath scene in there it needs lots of blood that most certainly gets CGI'ed in. It also happened on earlier films, I think, that he had to re-shoot. So I think it could take its time.


 

Good points. I did not think about all of that. I guess I'll have to watch to see if the release date changes.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Good points. I did not think about all of that. I guess I'll have to watch to see if the release date changes.


 
Django wrapped when? In July? And it still had a December release. I think Tarantino can finish Hateful Eight by November and present an amazing work.


----------



## BagBerry13

bhb2014 said:


> Django wrapped when? In July? And it still had a December release. I think Tarantino can finish Hateful Eight by November and present an amazing work.



You should cross your fingers that it doesn't. Because then Macbeth might get real promotion instead.


----------



## bhb2014

BagBerry13 said:


> You should cross your fingers that it doesn't. Because then Macbeth might get real promotion instead.


 
Weinstein can promote three films if he wants to =P I think he'll give a decent promo for Macbeth if it has a good reception at Cannes or the festival it gets a screening. Let's see!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> Weinstein can promote three films if he wants to =P I think he'll give a decent promo for Macbeth if it has a good reception at Cannes or the festival it gets a screening. Let's see!



That normally doesn't go well. Weinstein has laser focus - he'll choose the one he thinks is the most likely for an Oscar and focus on that, leaving the others to pick up the scraps. If the film has merit on it's own, it will still do well ie like Marion's have,but it won't have the full weight of the promotions dept from Weinstein & Co.  I have to agree with Bag here.


----------



## Lou9

Very interesting that Weinstein is planning to release Lion at the end of November when it hasn't even started filming yet (and just finished casting). With that release date, it will be his number one. Along with Carol and The Hateful Eight, that will be his slate. Macbeth will likely be a VOD/limited theater release at the beginning of next year. It might be shown at the TIFF. If it a very good performance and Michael is in the Oscar race for Steve Jobs, the placement could help him.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Okay, this post is part of what I was referring to.
> 
> People seem to think in terms of complete polarity.
> 
> EITHER he's completely in love with her and they just randomly were photographed by paparazzi.
> 
> OR he's a complete phony sell-out who's whoring himself to Weinstein, is just using her to hide other activities, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> How about it's possible that he's casually dating a girl he likes, they're both aware of how the industry works (seriously--everyone from Clooney to the Pitts to the Kardashians use the press this way; it's just a matter of degree), they both agree that a photo op wouldn't hurt either of them, and they'll see where a relationship takes them?
> 
> Like, I see people getting pissed off about this and I'm like what? At worst it's mildly amusing to me.


I'm a bit late to the party!!
It's  also possible that they were aware of paps (like in Australia) and they did nothing to hide themselves and played along.They were outside of their hotel,paps are tipped off by people at hotels all the time.We have seen only some pics,there are surely  many others that were not sold to agencies.He was kissing her while waiting for their cabs probably knowing of getting photographed . In other pics I don't see them so aware of getting photographed.
I whole heartedly agree about everything else,above all agree that some pics will not  hurt either of them. Michael doesn't have any problem if he's papped with her. On the other hand I see some "problems" aknowledging a relationship in other ways,because he knows perfectly that his relationships don't last.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That normally doesn't go well. Weinstein has laser focus - he'll choose the one he thinks is the most likely for an Oscar and focus on that, leaving the others to pick up the scraps. If the film has merit on it's own, it will still do well ie like Marion's have,but it won't have the full weight of the promotions dept from Weinstein & Co.  I have to agree with Bag here.



Ooh, I expressed myself wrong. I meant that Weinstein CAN release three films in the end of the year (Carol, Hateful, Macbeth) and campaigns for all of them BUT I doubt he will. He'll choose the ones he thinks are the best for awards season and forget abour the others or just give them much less attention. Last year he focused on TIG and Big Eyes mostly (the others didn't work out LoL) and only TIG was his main competitor. Let's see how things will go in 2015: if he'll have a good year or if his lineup will end up with one major contender at the Oscar like last year. 

His snub to Marion last year was freaking mean but critics recognized her stunning work and Weinstein even put The Immigrant on his campaign in December LoL of course it was in vain, such a shame. Anyway, I have few hopes for Macbeth but the film looks amazing so I think that Weinstein will have some respect for Marion and Michael in this adaptation and promotes it well later this year. Let's see.


----------



## Morgane

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That normally doesn't go well. Weinstein has laser focus - he'll choose the one he thinks is the most likely for an Oscar and focus on that, leaving the others to pick up the scraps. If the film has merit on it's own, it will still do well ie like Marion's have,but it won't have the full weight of the promotions dept from Weinstein & Co.  I have to agree with Bag here.


Agree. But sometimes he chooses an  "Oscar-friendly" film,campaigning for it as a whole,and other performances potentially oscar-worthy.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Very interesting that Weinstein is planning to release Lion at the end of November when it hasn't even started filming yet (and just finished casting). With that release date, it will be his number one. Along with Carol and The Hateful Eight, that will be his slate. Macbeth will likely be a VOD/limited theater release at the beginning of next year. It might be shown at the TIFF. If it a very good performance and Michael is in the Oscar race for Steve Jobs, the placement could help him.



Macbeth is a strong contender for Cannes (French Studiocanal is behind it) and it will probably screen at TIFF too. If Carol comes in November like Hateful Eight or before, I expect a late December release for Macbeth. October I doubt because Jobs is coming out that month...but you know, if Macbeth has a mixed or cold reception at Cannes or some other festival, Weinstein will hold it until 2016 for sure, like he did with The Immigrant. Or he'll just ignore it and release it in March, like he just did with Suite Française.


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs wraps this week right? I think this is the last casting call of the film.

http://www.claimfame.com/casting-call/steve-jobs-movie-starring-michael-fassbender-now-casting-men


----------



## Morgane

I've noticed a typo in my last comment: acknowledging



bhb2014 said:


> Jobs wraps this week right? I think this is the last casting call of the film.
> 
> http://www.claimfame.com/casting-call/steve-jobs-movie-starring-michael-fassbender-now-casting-men


I think it wraps the next week.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> I take into consideration that this man is very good at going under the radar and avoiding social media and generally does not have his girlfriend in fan and friend shots, not since Beharie.An effort is being made to put the relationship out there whether for personal reasons or professional or both.


His last pics,those posted by his friends in SF and in NY,were posted by  people very active on social networks. There are just two pics with Alicia,and one was noticed 4 weeks later!Honestly I don't see anything strange.


> What will be hard for some fans to accept is that Michael is not adverse to doing this kind of thing as they have believed for the longest time that he is above this.
> Alicia has already become a Daily Mail darling and as rightly mentioned JJ and the DM are places that are very well known for approved gossip.


I sense that someone thinks that Michael will be everyday on JJ... Also,he has always been photographed with his previous gfs,when the relationship was more important or when he was just having a fling. Sometimes there are nuances. Daily Mail's darlings are the Kardashians and people like them. You would have found there the same pics even without Michael. If there's a press conference with Redmayne or Oscar Isaac,if there's a premiere for one of her films,it's obvious that those pics are on the DM or JJ.


----------



## Underoos!

bhb2014 said:


> Jobs wraps this week right? I think this is the last casting call of the film.
> 
> http://www.claimfame.com/casting-call/steve-jobs-movie-starring-michael-fassbender-now-casting-men



It actually states that the casting call is for the last day of filming, thursday night (4/9) into friday morning (4/10).


----------



## Reborn

Morgane said:


> His last pics,those posted by his friends in SF and in NY,were posted by  people very active on social networks. There are just two pics with Alicia,and one was noticed 4 weeks later!Honestly I don't see anything strange.
> 
> I sense that someone thinks that Michael will be everyday on JJ... Also,he has always been photographed with his previous gfs,when the relationship was more important or when he was just having a fling. Sometimes there are nuances. Daily Mail's darlings are the Kardashians and people like them. You would have found there the same pics even without Michael. If there's a press conference with Redmayne or Oscar Isaac,if there's a premiere for one of her films,it's obvious that those pics are on the DM or JJ.



These things are always down to interpretation. I happen to agree with another poster that they were aware of the attention and went with it. I also think they are a real couple, no contradiction. But I stand by the opinion that this for him was a bit different from what I have observed before, and attribute that there is some benefit to it, whether personal and professional. 

Also I don't expect him or her to be on JJ all the time. it was contextual again in response to another poster. She is liked by the D Mail trust me. No criticism. When they like a celeb they phrase things in certain ways which lets you know this is the case.


----------



## bhb2014

Underoos! said:


> It actually states that the casting call is for the last day of filming, thursday night (4/9) into friday morning (4/10).



Oooh thanks! I hadn't seen this detail LoL Finally!  Can't wait to see him at Tribeca!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Why do you think he will be at Tribeca?


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Why do you think he will be at Tribeca?



Well, Slow West screening is next week and Jobs will wrap tomorrow. I think he can go to Canada after Tribeca  And I'm sure he'll be at Cannes if Macbeth and TAU are announced too.


----------



## bhb2014

Spoiler about Jobs script if you haven't read it yet! It sounds pretty amazing! And we'll get to see some great scenes with Michael, Winslet and Jardine (Lisa).

http://9to5mac.com/2015/04/03/sorkin-jobs-screenplay


----------



## pearlyqueen

Well he didn't go to Sundance when Slow West premiered and it has been shown at other film festivals since then. There's a good chance he has loads to do between now and pitching up in Montreal.....


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Spoiler about Jobs script if you haven't read it yet! It sounds pretty amazing! And we'll get to see some great scenes with Michael, Winslet and Jardine (Lisa).
> 
> http://9to5mac.com/2015/04/03/sorkin-jobs-screenplay[/QUOTE]
> 
> "...it will have been worth it to those who survive" LOL!!!
> 
> This is really sounding tremendous, and right up my alley!!!
> 
> That line kills me, thanks.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> These things are always down to interpretation.* I happen to agree with another poster that they were aware of the attention and went with it. I al*so think they are a real couple, no contradiction. But I stand by the opinion that this for him was a bit different from what I have observed before, and attribute that there is some benefit to it, whether personal and professional.


I agree with you on this. I don't think it was set up,but they evidently were aware and played along. This was more explicit,but it's not the first time that he's perfectly fine with being papped..


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Well, Slow West screening is next week and Jobs will wrap tomorrow. I think he can go to Canada after Tribeca  And I'm sure he'll be at Cannes if Macbeth and TAU are announced too.


I didn't see that detail either!  
I think it's possible. X-Men should start filming at the end of this month.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Well he didn't go to Sundance when Slow West premiered and it has been shown at other film festivals since then. There's a good chance he has loads to do between now and pitching up in Montreal.....



But he didn't attend Sundance for a reason. I remember Variety or someone else tweeting that he'd be there for Slow West but he couldn't come. Maybe flight issues or Jobs scheduling that wouldn't allow him to attendthe festival  Other film festivals most actors don't attend, only if they're giving special Q&A's or the festival is very big. 

Between now and X-Men I think he has some time to relax and promote Slow West. He's a mutant but he signs for films having at least a few weeks to recover his energies. I hope so! LoL


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler about Jobs script if you haven't read it yet! It sounds pretty amazing! And we'll get to see some great scenes with Michael, Winslet and Jardine (Lisa).
> 
> http://9to5mac.com/2015/04/03/sorkin-jobs-screenplay[/QUOTE]
> 
> "...it will have been worth it to those who survive" LOL!!!
> 
> This is really sounding tremendous, and right up my alley!!!
> 
> That line kills me, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaahahahahhaaha I loved that scene too  Can't wait to see it on the screen, seriously!
Click to expand...


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh thanks! I hadn't seen this detail LoL Finally!  Can't wait to see him at Tribeca!





bhb2014 said:


> Well, Slow West screening is next week and Jobs will wrap tomorrow. I think he can go to Canada after Tribeca  And I'm sure he'll be at Cannes if Macbeth and TAU are announced too.





bhb2014 said:


> But he didn't attend Sundance for a reason. I remember Variety or someone else tweeting that he'd be there for Slow West but he couldn't come. Maybe flight issues or Jobs scheduling that wouldn't allow him to attendthe festival  Other film festivals most actors don't attend, only if they're giving special Q&A's or the festival is very big.
> 
> Between now and X-Men I think he has some time to relax and promote Slow West. He's a mutant but he signs for films having at least a few weeks to recover his energies. I hope so! LoL



As I recall no reason was given for him not showing at Sundance. Maybe he had a visitor in SF that weekend  At most he will only have 2 weeks between Jobs wrapping and arriving in Montreal so i 'd be surprised if he went to Tribeca... is there a list of confirmed attendees?


----------



## Ms Kiah

Isn't Slow West the first film that his company produced? 

You would think that he would take the time to promote it wherever possible. He's the only real recognizable name in the cast.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Spoiler about Jobs script if you haven't read it yet! It sounds pretty amazing! And we'll get to see some great scenes with Michael, Winslet and Jardine (Lisa).
> 
> http://9to5mac.com/2015/04/03/sorkin-jobs-screenplay



Great find!  Thanks!  After reading, I'm feeling better about Jobs.  I wasn't sure it was the right fit for Michael but he has said a good script is one of the top factors in choosing his projects.  I think the script and Danny Boyle (and perhaps proving a few email happy naysayers wrong??) made him choose this.  I'm starting to be hopeful this will really payoff for him.


----------



## gemini582

bhb2014 said:


> But he didn't attend Sundance for a reason. I remember Variety or someone else tweeting that he'd be there for Slow West but he couldn't come. Maybe flight issues or Jobs scheduling that wouldn't allow him to attendthe festival  Other film festivals most actors don't attend, only if they're giving special Q&A's or the festival is very big.
> 
> Between now and X-Men I think he has some time to relax and promote Slow West. He's a mutant but he signs for films having at least a few weeks to recover his energies. I hope so! LoL


You're correct. Either Variety or THR reported that he sent along a message about why he couldn't be there. And Tribeca is considered the NY Premiere. He'd be stupid to miss it.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Between now and X-Men I think he has some time to relax and promote Slow West. He's a mutant but he signs for films having at least a few weeks to recover his energies. I hope so! LoL


I want to see some new interviews! 



> Spoiler about Jobs script if you haven't read it yet! It sounds pretty amazing! And we'll get to see some great scenes with Michael, Winslet and Jardine (Lisa).
> 
> http://9to5mac.com/2015/04/03/sorkin-jobs-screenplay


The script sounds amazing and it doesn't seem to edulcorate Jobs,but I don't want to read too many details before seeing the film.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> As I recall no reason was given for him not showing at Sundance. Maybe he had a visitor in SF that weekend  At most he will only have 2 weeks between Jobs wrapping and arriving in Montreal so i 'd be surprised if he went to Tribeca... is there a list of confirmed attendees?



hahaahhaahahaha I think Alicia was in Europe back then, for Danish Girl. She only came in February  It was probably due to shooting Jobs.

I haven't seen a list but he'll definitely be there. Shooting ended, X-Men still a few weeks away, release in May on theaters...Tribeca is a big festival, he wouldn't miss it.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Great find!  Thanks!  After reading, I'm feeling better about Jobs.  I wasn't sure it was the right fit for Michael but he has said a good script is one of the top factors in choosing his projects.  I think the script and Danny Boyle (and perhaps proving a few email happy naysayers wrong??) made him choose this.  I'm starting to be hopeful this will really payoff for him.



My only concerns about Jobs were his look and accent. Now I couldn't care less about his appearence, Boyle and Sorkin made clear that they don't want a visual copy of Jobs but a good actor. And Michael is more than good 

Michael rarely does bad films, I trust his choices. If he accepted this it's because the script is probably amazing. And these spoilrs prove it. Can't hardly wait to watch it in October!


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> *My only concerns about Jobs were his look and accent.* Now I couldn't care less about his appearence, Boyle and Sorkin made clear that they don't want a visual copy of Jobs but a good actor. And Michael is more than good
> 
> Michael rarely does bad films, I trust his choices. If he accepted this it's because the script is probably amazing. And these spoilrs prove it. Can't hardly wait to watch it in October!



Same feeling here about the look and accent and agree the look is less and less important, however the accent for this role is still important, and I assume for others as well.
I really hope he has nailed it because it would be a shame that a really good script which seems to be gaining more encouragement, is ultimately overlooked by the viewing audience due to this element and the fact is because it is Steve Jobs (who is so iconic) it could be.


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> Same feeling here about the look and accent and agree the look is less and less important, however the accent for this role is still important, and I assume for others as well.
> I really hope he has nailed it because it would be a shame that a really good script which seems to be gaining more encouragement, is ultimately overlooked by the viewing audience due to this element and the fact is because it is Steve Jobs (who is so iconic) it could be.



The accent is a concern indeed. Although many directors have already let their casts speak bizarre accents in films, I believe that Boyle and Sorkin won't allow this to happen. Michael probably have trained A LOT his American accent and how Jobs spoke. I'm concerned but I've got the feeling he'll nail it


----------



## bhb2014

Celebrating the end of shooting in SF?  Cute!

https://instagram.com/p/1SBTBuhktZ/?taken-by=rishishourie


----------



## bhb2014

Another one but I don't know how old this pic is.

http://ren1881.tumblr.com/post/115345871788/michael-fassbender-in-san-francisco-vol-2


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Another one but I don't know how old this pic is.
> 
> http://ren1881.tumblr.com/post/115345871788/michael-fassbender-in-san-francisco-vol-2


 This one was a month ago, around the time he was in NY


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> This one was a month ago, around the time he was in NY



Huum I see. Thanks!


----------



## mollie12

The friends/people he hangs out with in San Francisco fascinate me.  I assume they're in some way associated with the film production, but not like at a high level at all, since they're SF natives.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> The friends/people he hangs out with in San Francisco fascinate me.  I assume they're in some way associated with the film production, but not like at a high level at all, since they're SF natives.


 Are you sure they're associated with the film? Between pics in Sf and NY the folks he hangs with have me questioning if they're leeching on him for a little publicity.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> The friends/people he hangs out with in San Francisco fascinate me.  *I assume they're in some way associated with the film production*, but not like at a high level at all, since they're SF natives.


Yes,I think this too. When he was eating sushi with his friends,the girl in the other pic was a member of the crew,no?



> The accent is a concern indeed. Although many directors have already let their casts speak bizarre accents in films, I believe that Boyle and Sorkin won't allow this to happen. Michael probably have trained A LOT his American accent and how Jobs spoke. I'm concerned but I've got the feeling he'll nail it


I hope he'll nail it. Not only that,but Jobs' mannerisms too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,I think this too. When he was eating sushi with his friends,the girl in the other pic was a member of the crew,no?
> 
> 
> I hope he'll nail it. Not only that,but Jobs' mannerisms too.



Ooh when it comes to expressions, personality and mannerisms I have no doubt Michael will nail it. EVER!


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> The friends/people he hangs out with in San Francisco fascinate me.  I assume they're in some way associated with the film production, but not like at a high level at all, since they're SF natives.



No indication they are anything to do with the film crew. Some of them are connected to the NY set of friends. They seem to be club djs or similar.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> hahaahhaahahaha I think Alicia was in Europe back then, for Danish Girl. She only came in February  It was probably due to shooting Jobs.
> 
> I haven't seen a list but he'll definitely be there. Shooting ended, X-Men still a few weeks away, release in May on theaters...Tribeca is a big festival, he wouldn't miss it.



Nah, Alicia visited him in SF for a long weekend at the end of January too, see her interview in W magazine. Could have been the reason he skipped Sundance but we'll never know either way the real reason he was a no show. XMen principal photography scheduled for April 28, only 2 weeks away. Still not convinced Tribeca will be top of his list to do. Maybe he'll show at Coachella instead or go home between times. Guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Nah, Alicia visited him in SF for a long weekend at the end of January too, see her interview in W magazine. Could have been the reason he skipped Sundance but we'll never know either way the real reason he was a no show. XMen principal photography scheduled for April 28, only 2 weeks away. Still not convinced Tribeca will be top of his list to do. Maybe he'll show at Coachella instead or go home between times. Guess we'll find out soon enough.



Ooh I thought she mentioned being there in February, not January. I doubt he would put her in first place instead of a film he produces himself...it was probably Jobs shooting that prevented him attending Sundance. We'll never know anyway.

Come on, we're 18 days from shooting X-Men, I'm sure he'll promote Slow West a lot now, specially with its theatrical release approaching. It's a big festival and he has nothing until X-Men. About Coachella, it's this weekend and the next, he could go this week IF he attends it. Soon we'll know for sure


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Celebrating the end of shooting in SF?  Cute!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/1SBTBuhktZ/?taken-by=rishishourie



Cute!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Ooh when it comes to expressions, personality and mannerisms I have no doubt Michael will nail it. EVER!


Hope you're right!!

I  also want to see a bit of promotion for SW.


----------



## Allie28

Just saw this on twitter....

AXXXa WXXXXht &#8207;@TheAxxxxht  · 40m40 minutes ago  
I'm not going to be emotionally invested in Michael Fassbender and who he dates. It ain't paying my bills.

I x'd out some of her name and who she was talking to cause I wasn't sure re: the rules about posting people's tweets here but I want to invite her to come join us.


----------



## Morgane

I found the GIFs of this video,this is the complete performance!!  
Turn down the volume!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0_RJuWg2uM


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I found the GIFs of this video,this is the complete performance!!
> Turn down the volume!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0_RJuWg2uM



hahahahaha OMG! LoL that guy hurt Michael hahaha I thought he was going to fall!


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> No indication they are anything to do with the film crew. Some of them are connected to the NY set of friends. They seem to be club djs or similar.



One of them definitely works in the computer/Mac field and I thought he might be a consultant.


----------



## mollie12

LOL remember how I posted that Michael was spotted at an NYC cinema to see 'It Follows' last weekend?

Alicia mentions seeing 'It Follows' in NYC during this interview:  http://www.metro.us/entertainment/i...sci-fi-film-ex-machina/zsJodj---6xnL1ObhPa66/


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> LOL remember how I posted that Michael was spotted at an NYC cinema to see 'It Follows' last weekend?
> 
> Alicia mentions seeing 'It Follows' in NYC during this interview:  http://www.metro.us/entertainment/i...sci-fi-film-ex-machina/zsJodj---6xnL1ObhPa66/



Oh yeah, they probably went together. Both in NYC, why not watch a movie? =) I heard this film is amazing as she said! I'll see it soon.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> LOL remember how I posted that Michael was spotted at an NYC cinema to see 'It Follows' last weekend?
> 
> Alicia mentions seeing 'It Follows' in NYC during this interview:  http://www.metro.us/entertainment/i...sci-fi-film-ex-machina/zsJodj---6xnL1ObhPa66/


 Michael was spotted but she wasn't?


----------



## Lou9

Billboard just tweeted that Michael is at Coachella.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Billboard just tweeted that Michael is at Coachella.



hahaha awesome! Want pics!!! =P


----------



## Underoos!

Lou9 said:


> Billboard just tweeted that Michael is at Coachella.



Not surprised, IIRC, AC/DC is the headliner tonight.


----------



## Allie28

LOL.  We may see more head-banging Fassy!  That youtube is hysterical!


----------



## bhb2014

Jack Reynor praising Michael and the cast of Macbeth. Fingers crossed to Cannes announcement next week! 

http://www.goss.ie/2015/04/jack-rey...r-it-was-really-cool-to-collaborate-with-him/


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Jack Reynor praising Michael and the cast of Macbeth. Fingers crossed to Cannes announcement next week!
> 
> http://www.goss.ie/2015/04/jack-rey...r-it-was-really-cool-to-collaborate-with-him/



https://instagram.com/p/1TD7bQAw5H/


> And just like that: with a big gracious thank you from Mr. Boyle, a kiss on the cheek from Mr. Fassbender and the biggest bottle of bullet rye I have ever seen from the best 4 background artists a costumer could ask for, that my friends is a picture wrap! &#128564; #day40of40 #shegone #dontcallme #anothermoviedone


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> https://instagram.com/p/1TD7bQAw5H/



kiss on the cheek...huuum! Oh Michael! =)


----------



## mollie12

I'm pretty sure he wasn't at Coachella.  Tweets place him still in SF last night and today.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I'm pretty sure he wasn't at Coachella.  Tweets place him still in SF last night and today.



I was surprised too. Filming wrapped yesterday,it would be strange if he was already at Coachella.


----------



## Lou9

I think that Billboard sighting may have been wrong - between that Instagram picture which indicates a wrap party and a girl on twitter who gushed about having dinner near him while dining with her mother last night, which also seems to have been in SF, I don't think he's there. At least he wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, still in SF! =)

https://twitter.com/LizONeal/status/587007467155927040


----------



## bhb2014

God, that weird website is saying that AC will be on Middle East and that Weinstein will release it LoL WTF? LoL

http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...creed-movie-casting-news-marion-cotillard.htm


----------



## criscris

he is pretty


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> God, that weird website is saying that AC will be on Middle East and that Weinstein will release it LoL WTF? LoL
> 
> http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...creed-movie-casting-news-marion-cotillard.htm




This photo  was  used for the cover of Liberation:






Photoshoot for Angel  at the Berlin Festival:


----------



## bhb2014

He was so cute promoting Angel at Berlin in 2007! Wow!


----------



## TwisterBaby

I've been perusing this forum for a year now.  Great job everyone.  I just have 1 thing to say *Fassbender Faint*


----------



## bhb2014

TwisterBaby said:


> I've been perusing this forum for a year now.  Great job everyone.  I just have 1 thing to say *Fassbender Faint*


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> He was so cute promoting Angel at Berlin in 2007! Wow!








Interview with Première:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wwfA3LY-a_w
Famous press conference in Italy for Angel where he flirted with a journalist  . Here he looks basically out of bed!    :
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZkIgHtHzHmE


----------



## Morgane

TwisterBaby said:


> I've been perusing this forum for a year now.  Great job everyone.  I just have 1 thing to say *Fassbender Faint*


You are welcome.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Interview with Première:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wwfA3LY-a_w
> Famous press conference in Italy for Angel where he flirted with a journalist  . Here he looks basically out of bed!    :
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZkIgHtHzHmE



He was weird in the first interview you sent but the second one...wow! Loved the messy short hair! He looked bored LoL


----------



## baewatch

Was doing some facebook creeping on my friend list came across a picture with a friend out in Dublin with MF in Dec 12...I kissed one guy in this picture ...wrong one though!


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> View attachment 2960329
> 
> 
> Was doing some facebook creeping on my friend list came across a picture with a friend out in Dublin with MF in Dec 12...I kissed one guy in this picture ...wrong one though! [/QUOTE
> 
> Cool! but his hair is too short to be from December, isn't it? I think this is older...


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> baewatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960329
> 
> 
> Was doing some facebook creeping on my friend list came across a picture with a friend out in Dublin with MF in Dec 12...I kissed one guy in this picture ...wrong one though! [/QUOTE
> 
> Cool! but his hair is too short to be from December, isn't it? I think this is older...
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno! It was posted 2 December 2012 anyway
Click to expand...


----------



## baewatch

Just Checked it was originally posted by my friends, friend on friend 31 March 2013 *Edit was set as profile picture on this date


----------



## Allie28

TwisterBaby said:


> I've been perusing this forum for a year now.  Great job everyone.  I just have 1 thing to say *Fassbender Faint*



Welcome!  

:tpfrox:


----------



## Lambnyla

I'm new to posting but have been following the forum for a while! 
That's a cool pic. Michael seems really happy hahah.


----------



## FassbenderLover

:rockettes:


----------



## baewatch

I've been following this forum for a while too!  

To Lambnyla, Yeah looks like he was having fun, Wish I was out that night with my friend!


----------



## Lambnyla

Hopefully one day you'll meet him again and have a great time baewatch


----------



## baewatch

Thanks, Yeah that would be cool!


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Just Checked it was originally posted by my friends, friend on friend 31 March 2013 *Edit was set as profile picture on this date



Huuum now it makes sense that hair!  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## bhb2014

Found these on Tumblr and OMG. HOT! That's the hair cut I love the most in him


----------



## mollie12

Who knows what (or when) his obligations to X-Men are, but Slow West has two major events coming up:



> The British Academy of Film and Television Arts (BAFTA) has today announced that BAFTA-winning director John Maclean will take part in the latest &#8216;Brits to Watch: The Screenings&#8217;; a series of showcase events, hosted by BAFTA in New York and Los Angeles, that introduce outstanding British talent to the US film industry.
> 
> On Thursday 23 April in Los Angeles, John Maclean will be presented at a screening of his debut feature film Slow West, winner of the World Cinema Grand Jury Prize: Dramatic at this year&#8217;s Sundance Film Festival. On Tuesday 21 April he will be guest of honour at a dinner in New York, where the film will screen at the Tribeca Film Festival.



http://www.bafta.org/press/press-re...atch-john-maclean-in-new-york-and-los-angeles


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Found these on Tumblr and OMG. HOT! That's the hair cut I love the most in him



Love these pics!!  The ones with the little girl are adorable.  Melts my fangirl heart.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Who knows what (or when) his obligations to X-Men are, but Slow West has two major events coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bafta.org/press/press-re...atch-john-maclean-in-new-york-and-los-angeles



Well, Michael might attend the premiere next Saturday, April 18th, before heading to Canada. It's possible he attends this special event to John MacLean too, who knows? Does anyone know when X-Men starts shooting? Late April, perhaps early May?


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Love these pics!!  The ones with the little girl are adorable.  Melts my fangirl heart.



haahahahahaahaha I dream about seeing him with his children  He will be the cutest father ever!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Who knows what (or when) his obligations to X-Men are, but Slow West has two major events coming up:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bafta.org/press/press-re...atch-john-maclean-in-new-york-and-los-angeles


I think he will be present. I don't  know exactly when X-Men starts filming,but I don't think before the first scheduled event. It's sure that he will do a bit of promotion.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> He was weird in the first interview you sent but the second one...wow! Loved the messy short hair! He looked bored LoL


Yes,he was bored! 























bhb2014 said:


> Found these on Tumblr and OMG. HOT! That's the hair cut I love the most in him


Cute pics!


----------



## mollie12

There have been a number of interviews/press events where he's obviously been absurdly bored and restless and strangely even hotter than he usually is.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> There have been a number of interviews/press events where he's obviously been absurdly bored and restless and strangely even hotter than he usually is.



LOL.  Absolutely true!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> There have been a number of interviews/press events where he's obviously been absurdly bored and restless and strangely even hotter than he usually is.



hahahahahahahahahahahaha exactly! Good one! =P


----------



## Morgane

baewatch said:


> View attachment 2960329
> 
> 
> Was doing some facebook creeping on my friend list came across a picture with a friend out in Dublin with MF in Dec 12...I kissed one guy in this picture ...wrong one though!


Thanks for sharing! I think that date is right,he was filming Frank. These pics were taken in Dublin around that period,I think.









Found on tumblr these other pics:
Urgan show for DOFP




with a fan years ago (and some "blonde" locks)




http://iconosquare.com/p/683492563344518027_511444441
I suppose she's a member of his family (the account is public)


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> There have been a number of interviews/press events where he's obviously been absurdly bored and restless and strangely even hotter than he usually is.


True. While in most of the interviews I've read ( the oldest ones too),as many journalists have also remarked, he's always very interested in explaining extensively his roles,acting process,years ago he was completely carefree and spontaneous. Now he's more self-aware,obviously. However that press event in Italy was incredibly hilarious!


----------



## Lambnyla

Michael was surely carefree and still is. You just feel like he's all around happy and easy to get along with.

Ps: his cousins account is not there anymore. I'm talking about necole_bc

She probably changed her name or deleted


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is very friendly and funny but I get the impression that he used to be more a bit of a clown in the past, not so serious...nowadays I think he knows that he has to act more professionally. Do you know what I mean? He's still very nice and entertaining, he still makes jokes, but his posture changed a litle bit  For better, of course!

These photos with the statue are the best LoL he wears All-Star, he's so cute!


----------



## bhb2014

Even as a woman he's sexy!


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Michael is very friendly and funny but I get the impression that he used to be more a bit of a clown in the past, not so serious...nowadays I think he knows that he has to act more professionally. Do you know what I mean? He's still very nice and entertaining, he still makes jokes, but his posture changed a litle bit  For better, of course!
> 
> These photos with the statue are the best LoL he wears All-Star, he's so cute!



Yes, I completely agree. He has changed for the better, and status pics are cute. It shows who Michael is which is a goofball ha.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Even as a woman he's sexy!



Ha, he looks like his mom in this pic. Still good looking!


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Ha, he looks like his mom in this pic. Still good looking!



hahahaahhahahha yeah, looking at some pics of himwith his parents, he really does look like his mother A LOT  His sister is quite different though...


----------



## Allie28

It's Kate's turn to gush about working with Michael.  I just love her.  I hope they'll work together again.

https://en-maktoob.entertainment.ya...tml?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> It's Kate's turn to gush about working with Michael.  I just love her.  I hope they'll work together again.
> 
> https://en-maktoob.entertainment.ya...tml?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed



Ooooown! Another actress praising Michael, no news!  Can't wait to see her praising him more by the end of the year! Thanks for the link! Btw, if Macbeth gets selected at Cannes you can be SURE that Marion will say more beautiful things about him too in May. So the rest of the cast, like Jack Reynor.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaahhahahha yeah, looking at some pics of himwith his parents, he really does look like his mother A LOT  His sister is quite different though...



His sister is a copy of him. She is a sweetheart as well!


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> His sister is a copy of him. She is a sweetheart as well!



You think they look alike? Seriously? I can't see that LoL but I can imagine she's as nice as him


----------



## Allie28

Back in London?



> · 1m1 minute ago
> just saw Michael Fassbender on Oxford Street LOL..gorgeous af &#128525;


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Back in London?



Three possibilities: he went there and will return for Tribeca after a few days. This person saw someone else and not him. Or He went to London for a few weeks of relaxing before shooting X-Men in the end of the month


----------



## Lambnyla

Allie28 said:


> Back in London?



He may very well be back there. Probably wants to rest and be on the dl before filming.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> You think they look alike? Seriously? I can't see that LoL but I can imagine she's as nice as him



Haha yeah I do! Just look at her pose, cheeks and eyes. It's all Michael hahah. My friend sees her at UC Davis so she knows her. She's a really ambitious person and a complete sweetie according to my friend. Also soft spoken, and has a stronger Irish accent than Michael.


----------



## Reborn

Allie28 said:


> Back in London?




Interesting if true. The last time he was spotted in London by three people who tweeted it was in the exact same area (pretty much).


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> *Michael was surely carefree and still is. You just feel like he's all around happy and easy to get along with.*
> Ps: his cousins account is not there anymore. I'm talking about necole_bc
> She probably changed her name or deleted



Yes,she changed her name,but I was referring to the girl who posted the pic.



bhb2014 said:


> Three possibilities: he went there and will return for Tribeca after a few days. This person saw someone else and not him. Or He went to London for a few weeks of relaxing before shooting X-Men in the end of the month


I hope he'll return for Tribeca. I'm pretty sure he will do a bit of promotion for SW. 
There are also those BAFTA events.



Allie28 said:


> It's Kate's turn to gush about working with Michael.  I just love her.  I hope they'll work together again.
> 
> https://en-maktoob.entertainment.ya...tml?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


Nice!! 
Also,this tweet: 
https://twitter.com/Susan_Griffin/status/587952174786867200


> Kate Winslet's just wrapped #SteveJobs. Her advice to me regarding co-star Michael Fassbender? "I'd get yourself down the bookies now"


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,she changed her name,but I was referring to the girl who posted the pic.
> 
> 
> I hope he'll return for Tribeca. I'm pretty sure he will do a bit of promotion for SW.
> There are also those BAFTA events.
> 
> 
> Nice!!
> Also,this tweet:
> https://twitter.com/Susan_Griffin/status/587952174786867200



Hahahahahaha what did she mean? Bookies? I'm slow LoL


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Hahahahahaha what did she mean? Bookies? I'm slow LoL


 

Yes, bookies !!! 

What she said in the video is also very sweet. It's nice hearing that from a true professional. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Lambnyla

I think bookies mean to place a bet. Or something of that sort at least haha.


----------



## Hackensack

I think she was probably referring to betting on the Oscars.


----------



## bhb2014

I still don't get it guys LoL


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> I still don't get it guys LoL


 
It means place your bets with your "bookie" or bookmaker. Winslet thinks he will get an Oscar nod and is advising the reporter to place her bet early so that she can make some money.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Hahahahahaha what did she mean? Bookies? I'm slow LoL


I think she means  that Michael is so good that people can already bet on him to win..  
But we should ask her what..


----------



## Allie28

mchris55 said:


> It means place your bets with your "bookie" or bookmaker. Winslet thinks he will get an Oscar nod and is advising the reporter to place her bet early so that she can make some money.



Ahhh, thanks!  I didn't get it either, lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Ooh thanks guys!!  LoL good to hear this then! Hope Winslet gets praised too! =)


----------



## Lou9

From Deadline:


> Snowtown helmer Justin Kurzel has the Michael Fassbender/Marion Cotillard-starrer Macbeth teed up, but it&#8217;s possible that if it doesn&#8217;t get a slot in Cannes, it may go to Venice.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> From Deadline:



Nooooooooooooooo!!! I've read critics saying it would be too late if it got a Venice premiere =( I'm tired of waiting!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!! I've read critics saying it would be too late if it got a Venice premiere =( I'm tired of waiting!



What do you mean by "too late"? For the awards season? It all depends when Weinstein decides to actually release it. Venice would theoretically set it up well for a Fall awards campaign if Weinstein releases it in October, November or December. I would assume that's why he would take it to Venice. 

It's not actually going to be released (at least in the US or Europe, where it looks like it will be released in November) any earlier if it premiers at Cannes.


----------



## Lambnyla

I really want to see Macbeth. It seems really good.


----------



## Morgane

I'm starting to look forward to the Malick project.. I was seeing some pics from the set,the other day,and I'm trying to figure out the plot..  Blanchett is paired with Gosling,but Gosling is paired with Mara too. Michael seems to marry Portman,but we also see him with Mara.. What is this mess?


----------



## Morgane

Playing raquetball with Gosling:




Eating with the crew:




















This is some kind of report from the set,posted by mollie12 on the old thread (she was a personal assistent):




Also:


> This man is a) sweet, b) possibly crazy, c) an INCREDIBLE dancer.


 



> 10% of what Malick/Chivo/Joerg/Ryan films ends up in the final cut. The cameras roll for 8 hours a day for 40 days. Try to even begin wrapping your mind around how much footage there is.


8 hours?!


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> What do you mean by "too late"? For the awards season? It all depends when Weinstein decides to actually release it. Venice would theoretically set it up well for a Fall awards campaign if Weinstein releases it in October, November or December. I would assume that's why he would take it to Venice.
> 
> It's not actually going to be released (at least in the US or Europe, where it looks like it will be released in November) any earlier if it premiers at Cannes.


The fall festival circuit is better for some awards buzz,even if I still don't think Mabeth will be a contender. Cannes is surely more fascinating,but there's the possibility that it might end up being lost among the other films,if the reception is not "great". The Cannes crowd is notoriously more difficult to please.

It sounds like Kurzel has taken his time with the post-production..


----------



## Lambnyla

Morgane said:


> Playing raquetball with Gosling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating with the crew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is some kind of report from the set,posted by mollie12 on the old thread (she was a personal assistent):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 hours?!





Ahhh, I want michael to dance with me! Ha I can't wait to see this movie too. It seems really cool.


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> Ahhh, I want michael to dance with me! Ha I can't wait to see this movie too. It seems really cool.


Cool and strange!
What's going on here? 












And this pic?


----------



## Lambnyla

These pics are funny and weird. This movie needs to be out already!


----------



## bhb2014

The more I see of this film the more it looks crazy!  Can't wait! And the cast is just incredible...it will be even bigger than Knight Of Cups IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The fall festival circuit is better for some awards buzz,even if I still don't think Mabeth will be a contender. Cannes is surely more fascinating,but there's the possibility that it might end up being lost among the other films,if the reception is not "great". The Cannes crowd is notoriously more difficult to please.
> 
> It sounds like Kurzel has taken his time with the post-production..



I'd love to see it in Venice too, it's an awesome festival, Michael has been there before, it would be Marion's first time over there...but Macbeth started its promotion in Cannes last year, it was sold to many territories there, and Marion has already been giving interviews about it, like the one I posted here. I don't think she's been doing that already if it's getting a late August/early September festival's release. And this film wrapped a year ago, I'm sure it's ready. French Studiocanal is financing and distributing it too, they'd prefer to release it at Cannes, wouldn't they?

Anyway, Cannes is very demanding indeed! Perhaps with so many movies coming out on the croisette, Weinstein and Studiocanal find more interesting a Fall release at Venice and Toronto and then an October/November release in the UK. Probably November since I believe they don't wanna release it along with Steve Jobs. In France and Italy, Macbeth already has November dates  TWC will probably release it in late December (he has many films coming out in November).


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> What do you mean by "too late"? For the awards season? It all depends when Weinstein decides to actually release it. Venice would theoretically set it up well for a Fall awards campaign if Weinstein releases it in October, November or December. I would assume that's why he would take it to Venice.
> 
> It's not actually going to be released (at least in the US or Europe, where it looks like it will be released in November) any earlier if it premiers at Cannes.



It doesn't depend on Weinstein because this film is not only his. It belongs to See-Saw Films, Film4 and Studiocanal too so TWC is not the only one who decides what's best for it. He can decide to release it in 2016 or in December 25th, it's his problem if he wants to destroy it, but choose the festival...he has power but it's not him the one to decide it. Thank God 

Like I said above, Macbeth is ready, they're probably thinking about what's best since many of its release dates are already predicted to November in Europe. Cannes or Venice won't make that of a difference, what will make a difference is how they will promote it and campaign for it (IF they do it). What concerns me is that Marion is shooting Mal de Pierres in July and I don't know how long it will take. AC starts in September, right? I think her schedule and Michael's might be tight by then, so a Venice premiere in late August or early September might be difficult for them. Now in May she's free and he'll only be starting with X-Men so...let's wait one more day to see their decision!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> What concerns me is that Marion is shooting Mal de Pierres in July and I don't know how long it will take. AC starts in September, right?* I think her schedule and Michael's might be tight by then, so a Venice premiere in late August or early September might be difficult for them*. Now in May she's free and he'll only be starting with X-Men so...let's wait one more day to see their decision!


It would help that they will film in Europe.
My expectations are low for Cannes,let's see tomorrow!


----------



## Morgane

These are two old  interviews while he was promoting Shame and ADM. German mag Rampstyle (I love his candor but something can be lost in translation):
http://www.fassinatingfassbender.com/2012/10/german-interview-rampstyle-magazine.html
With Le Monde:
http://www.lemonde.fr/cinema/articl...lagon-de-michael-fassbender_1613929_3476.html
The journalist was almost "annoyed" by his humble attitude. 
Very cute anecdote from the set of 12YAS:
http://metro.co.uk/2013/12/28/micha...slave-after-scene-with-a-child-actor-4244121/
http://www.michaelfassbender.org/12yearsaslaverinterview69.html


> Fassbender, who plays plantation owner Edwin Epps in the film, admitted he had a lump in his throat when he spoke to the youngster, who plays the daughter of slave Patsey.
> He told Empire: She was so sweet, that little girl, because we did the scene and I come running out, screaming and yelling, and she got really frightened and started crying.
> I was like This is make-believe, we were playing pretend and everythings OK and we took her out of the scene.
> After that I was getting ready to go back into the scene again and I wasgetting into the headspace, pacing around a bit and she stood in the doorway. And she goes Are you OK?
> The actor went on: I almost started crying. I had a lump in my throat. I was like, Im just getting ready and she was like OK. And then she just sat down and watched me, like she was there to support me. It broke my heart.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> These are two old  interviews while he was promoting Shame and ADM. German mag Rampstyle (I love his candor but something can be lost in translation):
> http://www.fassinatingfassbender.com/2012/10/german-interview-rampstyle-magazine.html
> With Le Monde:
> http://www.lemonde.fr/cinema/articl...lagon-de-michael-fassbender_1613929_3476.html
> The journalist was almost "annoyed" by his humble attitude.
> Very cute anecdote from the set of 12YAS:
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/12/28/micha...slave-after-scene-with-a-child-actor-4244121/
> http://www.michaelfassbender.org/12yearsaslaverinterview69.html



"Because my old machine - a Triumph Speed Triple - was stolen in London. Okay, I did not lock it, although I had the feeling that I was being watched. So I'm to blame a bit myself. As the saying goes, motorcycling is definitely better than bad sex ..." LoL 

Loves the interviews! And the story with the girl...so cute! Michael is so sensitive, he will cry more than his wife when he becomes a father!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It would help that they will film in Europe.
> My expectations are low for Cannes,let's see tomorrow!



Yeah, this is true LoL But still...better now that both are relaxing and ok than in the middle of shooting. ANyway, let's see tomorrow. If Macbeth is not selected, we'll have to wait three more months to see it at Venice.


----------



## Hackensack

Macbeth in competition at Cannes!

http://deadline.com/2015/04/cannes-film-festival-lineup-2015-official-selection-1201410687/


----------



## Lou9

SO happy to be wrong! Michael on the croisette again!


----------



## bhb2014

I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dream cast at Cannes! Great to see him back after 6 years! =)


----------



## Allie28

Yayyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mchris55

You can't continue to ignore us Harvey!!!

Yes  !!!


----------



## bhb2014

Studiocanal already posted about it on its Instagram, besides Film4 and DMC on their social networks. Let's see if Weinstein will say anything or he will just talk about his beloved Carol LoL Some websites are considering Macbeth a British, American and French production


----------



## mollie12

I actually think this is a stupid move.  It's going to get ripped to shreds at Cannes.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I actually think this is a stupid move.  It's going to get ripped to shreds at Cannes.



I don't think so. It's Shakespeare, it's hard to adapt but I trust on Marion and Michael and Kurzel was praised by Snowtown at Cannes, a very tough film to watch. Critics would be hard with it despite the festival IMO. I know that critics can be harsh over there but I think they'd act like that wherever Macbeth would screen.

We have to wait and see but my expectations are high! If it's not amazing as a film, at least performances will be praised. Every single thing I've read about it, from people who have watched a few scenes, is extremely positive


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> I actually think this is a stupid move.  It's going to get ripped to shreds at Cannes.


 
Clearly, they are confident, and they are for a reason. 

Let the chips fall as they may. I'm tired of waiting for crumbs of information about this film. It has been too darn long.

I, of course, lean towards the side of the positive.

Bring it, Cannes!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

What I want to know is when are we gonna see a trailer for Macbeth? Not to mention Trespass Against Us? I need me a Michael Fassbender movie dammit


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> What I want to know is when are we gonna see a trailer for Macbeth? Not to mention Trespass Against Us? I need me a Michael Fassbender movie dammit



They will announce more films on next weeks, besides Critics Week and Director's Fortnight. TAU can be in one of these lists 

And yes, I miss Michael on screen! LoL


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> What I want to know is when are we gonna see a trailer for Macbeth? Not to mention Trespass Against Us? I need me a Michael Fassbender movie dammit


 

TAU is not ready, apparently. 

Slow West is on VOD on DirecTV starting today, if you have access.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dream cast at Cannes! Great to see him back after 6 years! =)


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I actually think this is a stupid move.  It's going to get ripped to shreds at Cannes.


Have you read something specific about it?However  I've said yesterday that  Cannes is very very difficult to please and every negative buzz is amplified even more. Even if Cannes is fascinating and  I'm obviously happy to see something about this film after so much time,honestly I would have "preferred" Venice at this point.It's  a very risky and tricky film. Actors have big shoes to fill,purists can be incredibly picky. Also,I've read a not so encouraging tweet,but I don't know how to contextualize it,so I take it with a grain of salt.
But sometimes  we  talk like the selected films are just submitted and automatically accepted. And it doesn't work in this way,above all in festivals like Cannes. Frémaux said they have chosen complessively among more than 1800 films submitted.Many auteurs and Cannes-friendly films didn't  make the final cut.I'm a little more confident because actually it has been seen and selected.


----------



## bhb2014

New clip of Slow West! Michael amazing as always!

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2015...ve-clip-of-michael-fassbenders-film-slow-west


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> New clip of Slow West! Michael amazing as always!
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2015...ve-clip-of-michael-fassbenders-film-slow-west



 The tone seems more clear here.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> Have you read something specific about it?However  I've said yesterday that  Cannes is very very difficult to please and every negative buzz is amplified even more. Even if Cannes is fascinating and  I'm obviously happy to see something about this film after so many time,honestly I would have "preferred" Venice at this point.It's  a very risky and tricky film. Actors have big shoes to fill,purists can be incredibly picky. Also,I've read a not so encouraging tweet,but I don't know how to contextualize it,so I take it with a grain of salt.
> But sometimes  we  talk like the selected films are just submitted and automatically accepted. And it doesn't work in this way,above all in festivals like Cannes. Frémaux said they have chosen complessively among more than 1800 films submitted.Many auteurs and Cannes-friendly films didn't  make the final cut.I'm a little more confident because actually it has been seen and selected.



Could you point me to that tweet?

See, most people assume that because a film is selected for the supposedly uber-selective and serious Cannes competition slate, that means it's high quality and that Fremaux/the Cannes team actually think highly of it. 

That is absolutely not the case.  

Every year, Cannes has 2/3 "duds" and journalists wonder how this or that film ever made it past the selection committee.  And the reason is that they have other concerns than quality.

1) They want stars on the red carpet.
2) They're loyal to certain directors (Loach, Egoyan, etc) despite a series of poorly received films.
3) They want "diversity".  Not in the sense of gender/race, but typically they try to showcase films from various regions/national cinemas.  So there's typically a limit of 3 French/Italian films.  3 American films.  A few from Asian.  A couple Spanish language films.  And Fremaux has for the past few years been showcasing one film per year from the new Australian directors.  
4) They try to appease or please powerful producers and distributors.  So Weinstein frequently has a film or two at Cannes.  StudioCanal has an in.  The Wild Bunch has an in. Etc., etc.


And yes, the press at Cannes is merciless and heavily, heavily attended.  They can absolutely kill a film's distribution prospects. They expect artfulness and originality.  I agree with you that Venice would have been more ideal because there's fewer press and lower expectations.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Could you point me to that tweet?
> 
> And Fremaux has for the past few years been showcasing one film per year from the new Australian directors.
> 4) They try to appease or please powerful producers and distributors.  So Weinstein frequently has a film or two at Cannes.  StudioCanal has an in.  The Wild Bunch has an in. Etc., etc.
> *And yes, the press at Cannes is merciless and heavily, heavily attended.  They can absolutely kill a film's distribution prospects. They expect artfulness and originality.  I agree with you that Venice would have been more ideal because there's fewer press and lower expectations.*


Even if people usually don't soften their reactions at Venice either,there's fewer press and almost a more relaxed "mood",so yes,Venice would have been better. I think we'll see TAU there.
I know that other factors play a role in the choice. You're absolutely  right.But this year,for example,they have not included Spanish films and even if Macbeth has been often predicted in the last months,there are other auteurs ( widely predicted)  who  didn't make the final cut.Also,you are right about Frémaux's choices regarding the new Ausustralian directors,but The Rover,for example,was not in competion the last year and it was panned by critics. The most interesting thing about Macbeth is that Weinstein really gives the impression to have abandoned it. I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't like some Kurzel's editing choices. Kurzel seems also to have taken his  time to finalize the film. StudioCanal is the other distributor,so maybe they are the ones who influenced  this choice,IF the film is not really good.
This is the tweet:
https://twitter.com/HitFixGregory/status/588644078071328768
But I don't know if someone has actually seen it,and it  would be strange because I've never read anything before and it really seems like Kurzel has finalized recently the post-production.Since other people are mentioning vaguely this "negative buzz",without being able to explain it,I would not exclude that it's due to the fact that people expected  to see it during the last fall festival circuit,but they have seen Weinstein delaying the release,without having ever talked about it,so "it must be bad"..


----------



## mollie12

> The most interesting thing about Macbeth is that Weinstein really gives the impression to have abandoned it. I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't like some Kurzel's editing choices. Kurzel seems also to have taken his time to finalize the film. *StudioCanal is the other distributor,so maybe they are the ones who influenced this choice*,IF the film is not really good.
> This is the tweet:
> https://twitter.com/HitFixGregory/st...44078071328768
> *But I don't know if someone has actually seen it,and it would be strange because I've never read anything before* and it really seems like Kurzel has finalized recently the post-production.Since other people are mentioning vaguely this "negative buzz",without being able to explain it,I would not exclude that it's due to the fact that people expected to see it during the last fall festival circuit,but they have seen Weinstein delaying the release,without having ever talked about it,so "it must be bad"..



I agree that Studio Canal probably pushed it through. 

As for Ellwood, he and Kris Tapley at Hitfix have a lot of contacts in the industry and with Weinstein.  Ellwood himself hasn't seen the film, but he probably has sources that he trusts and who have seen it.


----------



## Lou9

I'll be interested to see the reaction. It seems pretty obvious that Harvey has abandoned it - if he had been the one pushing for it to get into Cannes, he would have had screenings in the US as he did Carol. The question is why. He liked it last year since he featured early footage in his showcase. We know he often clashes with directors. If he has a problem with how Kurzel edited the film (which might be why post-production took so long), he might be badmouthing it to his friends at Hitfix. Or maybe he just has a problem with Cotillard (I say this half jokingly, but he must have been steaming mad when she got nominated for an Oscar this year and got such recognition for a film he basically threw away.)

So Studio Canal probably got it in. The question is whether it's any good. Cannes has a love/hate relationship with Cotillard - her films are consistently in competition, but she has never won their best actress award. I assume they know they cannot count on Michael to even show up for the premier and he's not a mega star (they didn't accept Sean Penn's film which has bigger names, at least not yet). Fremaux favors Australian directors, but he didn't have to put it in competition. So we'll see.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> So Studio Canal probably got it in. The question is whether it's any good. Cannes has a love/hate relationship with Cotillard - her films are consistently in competition, but she has never won their best actress award.* I assume they know they cannot count on Michael to even show up for the premier* and he's not a mega star (they didn't accept Sean Penn's film which has bigger names, at least not yet). Fremaux favors Australian directors, but he didn't have to put it in competition. So we'll see.



Oh, there's no question at all that Michael will be on the red carpet for this one.  Cannes isn't Sundance.


----------



## mchris55

Harvey clashes with directors when he does not get his way. I'm not sure post- production took a long time, because I remember Fassbender saying last year, before he started TLBO, that he was going to see it. It was ready last year. 

This "delay"  is a Harvey thing. Has he even mentioned the Cannes' selections on the TWC twitter page yet, because there weren't any mentions when I last checked.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, about this tweet, it's just one guy spreading negative buzz. I've read others saying extremely positive things of it. That trailer screened last year had rave reviews too. It's one person saying this. Even if he eventually doesn't like it, so what? It's one among tons of critics. There are bad reviews from famous journalists of 12 Years A Slave, American Sniper, Imitation Game and so on. You can please everybody.

When it comes to Weinstein, he has a problem with Marion for sure. He screwed her in 2010 by campaigning for her as leading actress in Nine, then snubbing The Immigrant last year and watching his beloved Amy Adams got snubbed at the Oscar (just like Big Eyes). And Marion got the fifth spot for another film. Now he'll do anything to ignore Macbeth and promotes mainly Carol and Hateful Eight. He never said a word about Kurzel's film, his focus is on Tarantino and Blanchett, that's it. 

Cannes selected Macbeth because of Studiocanal, not Weinstein. It kills to know that Fox Searchlight almost bought the film but lost to TWC. I wouldn't have any worries about awards season with them... =( 

I think critics would be demanding everywhere. Screening it at Cannes is a big risk, yes, but let's do it. Kurzel was praised and awarded over there for Snowtown and that film is extremely tough and dark. I trust him and I trust even more on Marion, Michael and all the cast. Next month we'll know.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I'll be interested to see the reaction. It seems pretty obvious that Harvey has abandoned it - if he had been the one pushing for it to get into Cannes, he would have had screenings in the US as he did Carol. The question is why. He liked it last year since he featured early footage in his showcase. We know he often clashes with directors. If he has a problem with how Kurzel edited the film (which might be why post-production took so long), he might be badmouthing it to his friends at Hitfix. Or maybe he just has a problem with Cotillard (I say this half jokingly, but he must have been steaming mad when she got nominated for an Oscar this year and got such recognition for a film he basically threw away.)
> 
> So Studio Canal probably got it in. The question is whether it's any good. Cannes has a love/hate relationship with Cotillard - her films are consistently in competition, but she has never won their best actress award. I assume they know they cannot count on Michael to even show up for the premier and he's not a mega star (they didn't accept Sean Penn's film which has bigger names, at least not yet). Fremaux favors Australian directors, but he didn't have to put it in competition. So we'll see.



Harvey has a problem with her LoL And I'm not joking! His actions confirm it.

Cannes has been selecting Marion's films since 2011 and, fortunately, her performances and films (except Blood Ties) had mostly amazing reviews. Her performances are usually raved too. With Michael the same thing. But yeah, they never awarded her...and people already noticed it. Even Marion has said that she thinks her films aren't awarded (Dardennes weren't awarded for the first time with her film last year) because of her. 

Michael will show up, I'm sure. He'll be there  Macbeth is there thanks to Studiocanal, Kurzel and the cast, it's the whole package. At least IMO.


----------



## mchris55

Everything bhb is saying is true. In addition, Renner and Cotillard were not happy at the lack of support from TWC when The Immigrant was screened, and talked to Harvey about it to no avail, which was a travesty.

This year at the pre Oscar show and dinner Harvey had for all the Oscar nominees, the last people to leave were Harvey, Cotillard, and Amy Adams. Do you think Cotillard was talking to him about the gown she was going to wear the next day at the Oscars? She HAD to be talking about  Macbeth, especially since he had wronged her before. 

These things are just not happening.


----------



## mollie12

> Guys, about this tweet, it's just one guy spreading negative buzz. I've read others saying extremely positive things of it. That trailer screened last year had rave reviews too.



A trailer and a film are radically different things. 

As for Harvey and Marion, LOL at the idea that he somehow has it out for her.  She's had bad luck, and he mismanaged The Immigrant, but not because he has it out for her.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> A trailer and a film are radically different things.
> 
> As for Harvey and Marion, LOL at the idea that he somehow has it out for her.  She's had bad luck, and he mismanaged The Immigrant, but not because he has it out for her.



But there are people who said good things about Macbeth too and not based on the trailer. Just because ONE guy from Hitfix said he didn't like it (God knows how he knows that) and other people feel the same, it doesn't mean it's even true. Maybe he just wanted to spread negative buzz for the film. And his opinion doesn't reproduce the world's  Let's wait for May to see the reception.

Weinstein mismanaged her performance in Nine (she was supporting, not leading), The Immigrant and now he's mismanaging Macbeth. Three times isn't a coincidence IMO. I hope you're right though LoL Who knows he doesn't do the right thing this year? I don't trust him but I rather wait before saying he'll mess with her AGAIN.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Everything bhb is saying is true. In addition, Renner and Cotillard were not happy at the lack of support from TWC when The Immigrant was screened, and talked to Harvey about it to no avail, which was a travesty.
> 
> This year at the pre Oscar show and dinner Harvey had for all the Oscar nominees, the last people to leave were Harvey, Cotillard, and Amy Adams. Do you think Cotillard was talking to him about the gown she was going to wear the next day at the Oscars? She HAD to be talking about  Macbeth, especially since he had wronged her before.
> 
> These things are just not happening.



At The Immigrant premiere in May 2014 Wesintein also spent a long time talking to Marion alone. Probably saying he wouldn't campaign for The Immigrant or something about Macbeth, I don't know. 

I wonder what he was talking to her and Adams after Big Eyes was snubbed...anyway, I just hope Weinstein doesn't screw Michael like he did with Marion three times.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I agree that Studio Canal probably pushed it through.
> 
> As for Ellwood, he and Kris Tapley at Hitfix have a lot of contacts in the industry and with Weinstein.  Ellwood himself hasn't seen the film, but he probably has sources that he trusts and who have seen it.


I know. That's the reason why I said that it's not so encouraging if this "rumor" is based on sources who have seen it. On the other hand,if it's related to how Weinstein is handling the release,and the "sources" are people closed to him who maybe are saying that he's not happy with the final product,etc.. well,this is a whole other story. The last time he talked about it was at Cannes,and he basically said that it would have been a mainstream and more accessible adaptation.. I wouldn't be surprised if he has had problems with Kurzel. According to The Times,this Macbeth is very "gory". Weinstein probably wanted something more sugarcoated and accessible (regarding the language too) ,maybe seeing it like his successful attempt to release a more mainstream Shakespearean adaptation.But who has seen Snowtown knows that Kurzel is not that type of director. So yes,I wouldn't be surprised if there's some "bad blood".Hope this is the case.

Anne Thompson referred to Carol and Macbeth as early entries in the Oscar race (now). Personally I've never considered Macbeth a contender,and I'm not even interested,honestly. I would be more pleased to see a good,personal adaptation,even if dark and "not accessible".


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Cannes has been selecting Marion's films since 2011 and, fortunately, her performances and films (except Blood Ties) had mostly amazing reviews. Her performances are usually raved too. With Michael the same thing. But yeah, they never awarded her...and people already noticed it. Even Marion has said that she thinks her films aren't awarded (Dardennes weren't awarded for the first time with her film last year) because of her.



I would have preferred Venice for Marion too... I've always got the impression that the French press is particularly "*****y" with successful French stars like her. 
I remember very well that the last year everyone was predicting her for the Palme d'Or.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I would have preferred Venice for Marion too... I've always got the impression that the French press is particularly "*****y" with successful French stars like her.
> I remember very well that the last year everyone was predicting her for the Palme d'Or.



French press love to mock Marion but she's constantly praised for her performances. Last year she was believed to be the favorite, in 2012 too, for Rust And Bone, but maybe for the fact that she's always on the media e being nominated to important awards, they decided not to award her. She's a too popular face to get awarded, that's why I think Cannes never award her. Sad =(

Anyway, after so many snubs, I couldn't care less about her winning acting prize. I just wanna see her in Macbeth and I hope people enjoy it. It's was a challenging role and a bold adaptation, my fingers are crossed. For me, whenever this movie go critics will be demanding.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I know. That's the reason why I said that it's not so encouraging if this "rumor" is based on sources who have seen it. On the other hand,if it's related to how Weinstein is handling the release,and the "sources" are people closed to him who maybe are saying that he's not happy with the final product,etc.. well,this is a whole other story. The last time he talked about it was at Cannes,and he basically said that it would have been a mainstream and more accessible adaptation.. I wouldn't be surprised if he has had problems with Kurzel. According to The Times,this Macbeth is very "gory". Weinstein probably wanted something more sugarcoated and accessible (regarding the language too) ,maybe seeing it like his successful attempt to release a more mainstream Shakespearean adaptation.But who has seen Snowtown knows that Kurzel is not that type of director. So yes,I wouldn't be surprised if there's some "bad blood".Hope this is the case.
> 
> Anne Thompson referred to Carol and Macbeth as early entries in the Oscar race (now). Personally I've never considered Macbeth a contender,and I'm not even interested,honestly. I would be more pleased to see a good,personal adaptation,even if dark and "not accessible".



I have no doubt that Kurzel has problems with Weinstein. But honestly? He probably watched Snowtown so he knew how Kurzel would take on Macbeth, how it would be a darker view, even a scarier one. It just annoys me a man buying a film for millions and then he destroys it. Specially Macbeth, which is NOT a mainstream story. And for me, if Weinstein makes Kurzel have a special cut for Americans, he'll hurt Shakespeare's play even more.


----------



## mchris55

Everyone in the industry knows about this film and they are intrigued. Cinephiles know about it and are intrigued. 

You can't film Macbeth with Fassbender and Cotillard and expect to hide it. Harvey hasn't spoken about it on purpose. He is the biggest promoter and self promoter in Hollywood. 

Everyone knew that Big Eyes was terrible and that didn't stop him from talking about it or promoting it.

There is something that is just not right about this entire situation.


----------



## Allie28

More praise from Kate Winslet....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfGrSRcrj84&noredirect=1

At the 4:30 mark, she's asked who she'd like to work with again.  She says hands down, Michael. Any day.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Everyone in the industry knows about this film and they are intrigued. Cinephiles know about it and are intrigued.
> 
> You can't film Macbeth with Fassbender and Cotillard and expect to hide it. Harvey hasn't spoken about it on purpose. He is the biggest promoter and self promoter in Hollywood.
> 
> Everyone knew that Big Eyes was terrible and that didn't stop him from talking about it or promoting it.
> 
> There is something that is just not right about this entire situation.



That's what I'm saying, The Immigrant was praised by critics, specially in US, and this didn't prevented him for ignoring it. He was even release it on VOD/DVD but changed his mind. In December he out the film on his campaign because of the press. Nobody cared about Big Eyes and he still promoted it like hell. 

The only thing I hear him talking about is Carol and Hateful Eight, nothing about Macbeth. Something is wrong. I'm just happy because Studiocanal is behind it and they will promote it.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> More praise from Kate Winslet....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfGrSRcrj84&noredirect=1
> 
> At the 4:30 mark, she's asked who she'd like to work with again.  She says hands down, Michael. Any day.



Oooh love her!


----------



## Hackensack

I remembered reading a Viggo Mortensen complaint about how Weinstein handled _The Road_, which HW essentially dumped to pay attention to something else.  I couldn't find the Viggo interview, but here is Lainey's take on it at the time.
http://www.laineygossip.com/Viggo-Mortensen-The-Road-in-New-York-premiere-November-2009/15154?celebrityId=148
Like Macbeth (I'm assuming) _The Road_ was considered too bleak.  That turned off critics.  But it reached 75% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## mchris55

Did I like the third act of The Immigrant, no. But was it enough to change my mind about the entire film? No. Cotillard's performance was tremendous. Trust me, if her name was Streep, the film would not have been abandoned.

Excuse me, but when has Macbeth NOT been bleak? Is it a rom-com now?:wondering


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> I remembered reading a Viggo Mortensen complaint about how Weinstein handled _The Road_, which HW essentially dumped to pay attention to something else.  I couldn't find the Viggo interview, but here is Lainey's take on it at the time.
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Viggo-Mortensen-The-Road-in-New-York-premiere-November-2009/15154?celebrityId=148
> Like Macbeth (I'm assuming) _The Road_ was considered too bleak.  That turned off critics.  But it reached 75% on Rotten Tomatoes.



If we list how many people that had problems with Weinstein...we'd stay here for days  Coriolanus was praised by critics but still TWC released it on January 20th in US. I'm afraid he does the exact same thing with Macbeth, unless the press does something that forces him to do the opposite. Sorry but I just don't trust the guy =(

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=weekend&id=coriolanus.htm


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Did I like the third act of The Immigrant, no. But was it enough to change my mind about the entire film? No. Cotillard's performance was tremendous. Trust me, if her name was Streep, the film would not have been abandoned.
> 
> Excuse me, but when has Macbeth NOT been bleak? Is it a rom-com now?:wondering



I enjoyed The Immigrant, despite some details on the script and characters. But is had a brilliant cinematography and Marion was stunning, her accent was perfect. At least the film won some important awards from critics, besides nods to Spirit Awards. Weinstein didn't do anything for this film, he almost ruined it. He has issues with Marion, seriously. If Streep or Adams were in it he would have done SO MUCH MORE...

What do people expect Macbeth to be? A romance for everyone to watch? Jeez, it's a freaking tragic Shakespeare's play, not Shakespeare In Love. WTF?


----------



## aerissse

https://38.media.tumblr.com/34a1f1defec5b033ca1098b9ed7edc05/tumblr_nmeflihqvI1rqyirro4_r1_250.gif


----------



## mollie12

> Like Macbeth (I'm assuming) The Road was considered too bleak. That turned off critics. But it reached 75% on Rotten Tomatoes.



"Too bleak" isn't the reason critics didn't care for The Road.  What a ridiculously reductive statement. Most just didn't think it was a convincing adaptation. 



> What do people expect Macbeth to be? A romance for everyone to watch? Jeez, it's a freaking tragic Shakespeare's play, not Shakespeare In Love. WTF?



Where on earth have you been seeing anyone saying this?  No one is saying that "too bleak" is the reason it could be bad.   It might be poorly acted, poorly edited, poorly paced, poorly framed/staged.  It's entirely possible that the director just doesn't have a coherent, intelligent take on the material.  It's possible that the adaptation cut down the dialogue too much.  We just don't know at this point.

Quite frankly, Snowtown Murders didn't convince me that Justin Kurzel has a particularly intuitive or intelligent grasp of violence beyond shock value.  That's why I wouldn't be surprised if the film isn't particularly good.


----------



## bhb2014

aerissse said:


> https://38.media.tumblr.com/34a1f1defec5b033ca1098b9ed7edc05/tumblr_nmeflihqvI1rqyirro4_r1_250.gif



LoL I believe in Macbeth, I don't believe in Weinstein


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> "Too bleak" isn't the reason critics didn't care for The Road.  What a ridiculously reductive statement. Most just didn't think it was a convincing adaptation.
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth have you been seeing anyone saying this?  No one is saying that "too bleak" is the reason it could be bad.   It might be poorly acted, poorly edited, poorly paced, poorly framed/staged.  It's entirely possible that the director just doesn't have a coherent, intelligent take on the material.  It's possible that the adaptation cut down the dialogue too much.  We just don't know at this point.
> 
> Quite frankly, Snowtown Murders didn't convince me that Justin Kurzel has a particularly intuitive or intelligent grasp of violence beyond shock value.  That's why I wouldn't be surprised if the film isn't particularly good.



I didn't say people thought like that, I was answering another person  But I do get the impression sometimes that some people expect something lighter, I don't know...something more commercial. Kurzel won't do that, anyone who watched Snowtown knows he'll do something darker and tough. 

Nobody here knows anything about Macbeth and how the result is. The only thing we know is that most people who watched even a few scenes enjoyed it and both Michael and Marion, who are demanding when it comes to directors, loved to work with Kurzel. It's not a coincidence that they're all working again just one year later, in Assassin's Creed. Unlike Weinstein, I trust the guy and I'm confident that he did a good job. Performances I have no doubt that they will be extraordinary. Let's see the rest.


----------



## bhb2014

Is this true? Weinstein taking off dialogues of Macbeth?

https://twitter.com/Criterion10/status/588772098459488256


----------



## mchris55

And the negativity continues...

Audiences aren't stupid and uneducated. They either have dissected Macbeth in school (whether they were half asleep or not) or know the synopsis. And if they don't, they can get the information with a click on their favorite device. 

It's not difficult. Every movie doesn't have to be the Transformers.


----------



## Morgane

It's impossible to please every critic. And it would not be interesting either,honestly. Divisive films are often the most interesting ones. I've seen many many times critics whose opinions I highly regard,hating and loving the same film. Malick's The Tree of Life,now considered by many people as one of the best films in recent years,was booed at its Cannes premiere. Not even panned by many critics,but booed.. (attitude that I've always found moronic and gratuitous). Some people love,love being particularly merciless with movie stars and highly-regarded directors. In this regard it could help the fact that Kurzel is an "outsider". 
I've seen that StudioCanal has also Carol and Mon Roi in competition.Honestly,while it's entirely possible that they pushed it,I don't find this a smart move if the film is not really good. They would just ruin its prospects. Kurzel is not Egoyan,a Cannes darling who has always disappointed in the last years.He's the first Australian director in competition after four years.They could have put him out of competition. Michael and above all Marion would have showed up the same,if they were interested in the film's star value. 
I've also given a look at other bloggers,"industry insiders" and I've not noticed other "allusions",just people excited to see it.Tapley (who is surely the original source) has remarked again that he's "super reserved" about it,but,while it's entirely possible that the film is not good (very risky adaptation),I don't completely trust people like Tapley. He's the kind of movie blogger who very often acts like a spokesperson for publicists and producers,distributors,overhyping useless stuff or reporting very  partial infos. Let's see.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Is this true? Weinstein taking off dialogues of Macbeth?
> 
> https://twitter.com/Criterion10/status/588772098459488256


This is old news.. It's what Weinstein said at Cannes the last year  (the last time he acknowledged it publicly too). This is the reason why people assumed that he wanted something more mainstream.
http://www.hollywood-elsewhere.com/2014/05/annual-harvey-preview-party/



> I was struck by the absence of any Shakespearean verse in the footage for the Michael Fassbender-and-Marion Cotillard Macbeth (due in 15) so I asked Harvey if the film contains any traditional Shakespearean dialogue. Its cut down, Harvey said. [The film is] very conducive to mainstream audiences. So this new Macbeth doesn;t resemble the 1971 Polanski version? No, noits somewhere in the middle but is very understandable, Harvey replied. So instead of Fassbender saying tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow, hell just say tomorrow? Heres the mp3 of our brief discussion.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> And the negativity continues...
> 
> Audiences aren't stupid and uneducated. They either have dissected Macbeth in school (whether they were half asleep or not) or know the synopsis. And if they don't, they can get the information with a click on their favorite device.
> 
> It's not difficult. Every movie doesn't have to be the Transformers.



I'm not negative concerning the film, i'm negative concerning Weinstein and he gave me three reasons to feel that way. If you think he'll do wonderful things or Macbeth, great.

I never said audiences are stupid or uneducated LoL I said that I think Weinstein will make this movie more commercial than it needs to and this might hurt the original story. Some changes are fine, it's normal to have them, but if he changes many things, specially dialogues, I don't know how this will affect the plot. We have to wait and see the result. I know they're giving attention to action scenes but dialogues are essential. I hope they aren't affected in a negative way.


----------



## mchris55

Wait, that wasn't directed at you, that was directed at Harvey.  It's not your film!!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This is old news.. It's what Weinstein said at Cannes the last year  (the last time he acknowledged it publicly too). This is the reason why people assumed that he wanted something more mainstream.
> http://www.hollywood-elsewhere.com/2014/05/annual-harvey-preview-party/



Have you seen Coriolanus? Because Weinstein released it in US and I wanted to know if this film was mainstream like Macbeth or if it was more loyal do Shakespeare's work. I remember some people who were excited with this new version of Kurzel because it would have original words from the play but now it seems these things were cut down. So what we'll we watch then? I think it's cool that it's not like Polanski since we don't wanna see the same movie again but I'm really concerned about what Weinstein did do it.


----------



## mchris55

Actually, Morgane's post brought up an excellent point. That blog article that is referenced in her post and written by Jeffrey Wells brought up exactly what I was talking about. Harvey's desire to dumb it down or his desire to let the public know that he wants to dumb it down.

Notice that Mr. Wells, the blogger, was a fan of Big Eyes.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Wait, that wasn't directed at you, that was directed at Harvey.  It's not your film!!



Ooooh ok then LoL  I didn't know about these changes so now I'm very worried about Cannes. A month goes by quickly, soon we'll know what the hell Harvey did to the script. And I agree with you, Macbeth main plot isn't that hard to understand, neither some dialogues. Cut down some of them? Fine. I wonder how much was cut...


----------



## Morgane

While I've no doubt that Weinstein wanted a more accessible adaptation and he could have easily had a say (or wanted to have a say) in some editing choices,he's not the producer. He's just one of the distributors. Let's not overestimate him. Language,dialogue may be just Kurzel's directorial choices.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's impossible to please every critic. And it would not be interesting either,honestly. Divisive films are often the most interesting ones. I've seen many many times critics whose opinions I highly regard,hating and loving the same film. Malick's The Tree of Life,now considered by many people as one of the best films in recent years,was booed at its Cannes premiere. Not even panned by many critics,but booed.. (attitude that I've always found moronic and gratuitous). Some people love,love being particularly merciless with movie stars and highly-regarded directors. In this regard it could help the fact that Kurzel is an "outsider".
> I've seen that StudioCanal has also Carol and Mon Roi in competition.Honestly,while it's entirely possible that they pushed it,I don't find this a smart move if the film is not really good. They would just ruin its prospects. Kurzel is not Egoyan,a Cannes darling who has always disappointed in the last years.He's the first Australian director in competition after four years.They could have put him out of competition. Michael and above all Marion would have showed up the same,if they were interested in the film's star value.
> I've also given a look at other bloggers,"industry insiders" and I've not noticed other "allusions",just people excited to see it.Tapley (who is surely the original source) has remarked again that he's "super reserved" about it,but,while it's entirely possible that the film is not good (very risky adaptation),I don't completely trust people like Tapley. He's the kind of movie blogger who very often acts like a spokesperson for publicists and producers,distributors,overhyping useless stuff or reporting very  partial infos. Let's see.



I don't think they pushed the film, I think it's ready. Many critics have been considering Macbeth for this festival since last year and I think it's the right place to screen it. Competition, not out of competition. Yeah, we've seen many times movies that were selected and weren't ready, like The Search, or films that had amazing casts but had a cold reception. Cannes has seen it and they approved it. Of course there were some political influences as in any other festival but they wouldn't screen it if it was THAT bad. It's all a matter of opinion anyway. 

I read on THR that Icon, by Stephen Frears, wasn't selected because it wasn't ready. And this film wrapped one year and a half ago. It's either bad or not Cannes material. I'm saying this to show that they can snub films if they feel it's the best thing to do. Kurzel had one year to edit it and IMO this was enough time to do it. I'm worried about the script now but I still believe that Michael and Marion can compensate problems with the story.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> While I've no doubt that Weinstein wanted a more accessible adaptation and he could have easily had a say (or wanted to have a say) in some editing choices,he's not the producer. He's just one of the distributors. Let's not overestimate him. Language,dialogue may be just Kurzel's directorial choices.



See-Saw Films and Studiocanal are producing it but Weinstein can still have an influence on the final result. Or am I wrong? LoL Because he talked about cutting down some dialogues...do you think that maybe Kurzel agreed to do that too?


----------



## aerissse

Cannes always screens the director's cut


----------



## PSawyer

Morgane said:


> While I've no doubt that Weinstein wanted a more accessible adaptation and he could have easily had a say (or wanted to have a say) in some editing choices,he's not the producer. He's just one of the distributors. Let's not overestimate him. Language,dialogue may be just Kurzel's directorial choices.



Harvey has the power to edit and destroy a movie if he wants to, believe me, only in the past 2 years he did that do The Grandmaster, Grace of Monaco, The Young and Prodigious T.S. Spivet, Snowpiercer and Eleanor Rigby (why do you think this movie has 3 versions?), some of these movies were screened in Cannes. Jean Pierre Jeunet told that Harvey didn't allow T.S. Spivet to be released on DVD in France and even to participate in film festivals before the US release, he told on his website how Harvey screwed the film and until now there's no US release date yet (it was released in France in 2013).
http://www.jpjeunet.com/GB/when-harvey-weinstein/
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...g-oscars-says-he-wants-to-cut-spivet-20150213


----------



## mchris55

How many films are we at now?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> How many films are we at now?



hahahahahahahahahha the list is huge! Let's see next month =P


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think they pushed the film, I think it's ready. Many critics have been considering Macbeth for this festival since last year and I think it's the right place to screen it. Competition, not out of competition.


We were merely speculating in case the film is not really good. Yes, Macbeth has been predicted many times in the last months,or for the last fall festival circuit and Kurzel is not a new name for the festival,so it's not a strange choice per se. 



> See-Saw Films and Studiocanal are producing it but Weinstein can still have an influence on the final result. Or am I wrong? LoL Because he talked about cutting down some dialogues...do you think that maybe Kurzel agreed to do that too?


Weinstein has a certain reputation,it's true.I've said that it's very likely that he  wanted to interfere,or has interfered, in some editing choices. And Macbeth is probably the only film he has never mentioned among those which are coming out this year,even the mediocre ones like Woman in Gold. I wouldn't be surprised if he has some problems with the final product. BUT it doesn't make sense now to jump to conclusions about  choices that we don't even know. I'm sure we'll know  more very soon.


----------



## Lambnyla

What happened to talking about Michael? Haha 
All this Weinstein talk is giving me a headache.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> What happened to talking about Michael? Haha
> All this Weinstein talk is giving me a headache.



hahahahahahaha btw, is he attending Tribeca or not? No Word from him since Jobs wrapped.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahahaha btw, is he attending Tribeca or not? No Word from him since Jobs wrapped.


He's back home, been seen in London this week


----------



## Lambnyla

I remember the tweet on Oxford street. Is that what you're talking about? 
We need pics. Ha


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> We were merely speculating in case the film is not really good. Yes, Macbeth has been predicted many times in the last months,or for the last fall festival circuit and Kurzel is not a new name for the festival,so it's not a strange choice per se.
> 
> Oooh I see =) But honestly? If the film was really, really bad, I think Cannes wouldn't screen it. They gave an interview to ScreenDaily and explained why some films weren't chosen, mostly because they needed to re-shoot or do more editing. So they can decline or advice people not to screen there and they didn't do it to Macbeth. The film is also 113 minutes long, it's a fine length IMO
> 
> vhttp://www.screendaily.com/festivals/cannes/cannes-chief-thierry-fremaux-talks-2015-line-up/5086670.article
> 
> Weinstein has a certain reputation,it's true.I've said that it's very likely that he  wanted to interfere,or has interfered, in some editing choices. And Macbeth is probably the only film he has never mentioned among those which are coming out this year,even the mediocre ones like Woman in Gold. I wouldn't be surprised if he has some problems with the final product. BUT it doesn't make sense now to jump to conclusions about  choices that we don't even know. I'm sure we'll know  more very soon.



Woman In Gold has been panned but Weinstein has released it and promoted it like hell LoL just like he did to Big Eyes. Go figure! I agree that he surely had some problems with Kurzel but the maximum he could do was exclude some lines, I HOPE! Anyway, let's wait and see the result in May, if I'm wrong about his power I'll be very happy!


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> He's back home, been seen in London this week



Oooh I remember that tweet but I wonder if he's coming to promote Slow West. Maybe A24 will host a premiere in the end of the month? Or he'll attend Tribeca next week? I hope he's resting now, after working so much, he deserved a break  

But that's the problem in working so much: you shoot many films and before you know it you have to promote others you had already shot. After that another project comes and the circle continues.


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> What happened to talking about Michael? Haha
> All this Weinstein talk is giving me a headache.


 Let's lighten the mood! A bit of silly/cute Michael:


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Woman In Gold has been panned but Weinstein has released it and promoted it like hell LoL just like he did to Big Eyes. Go figure! I agree that he surely had some problems with Kurzel but the maximum he could do was exclude some lines, I HOPE! *Anyway, let's wait and see the result in May, if I'm wrong about his power I'll be very happy!*


I hope that this alleged "negative buzz" comes just  from some problems with the final product (it would be a good sign!),and not from the inherent quality of the  film.

Other  (new?) pics of Michael and Alicia:
http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/116205638109/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander
Alicia has voiced a documentary about Ingrid Bergman,set to premiere at Cannes (Cannes will commemorate the centenary of Bergman's birth),I wonder if Alicia will be there too.
http://www.screendaily.com/news/alicia-vikander-to-be-voice-of-ingrid-bergman/5085860.article


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I hope that this alleged "negative buzz" comes just  from some problems with the final product (it would be a good sign!),and not from the inherent quality of the  film.
> 
> Other  (new?) pics of Michael and Alicia:
> http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/116205638109/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander
> Alicia has voiced a documentary about Ingrid Bergman,set to premiere at Cannes (Cannes will commemorate the centenary of Bergman's birth),I wonder if Alicia will be there too.
> http://www.screendaily.com/news/alicia-vikander-to-be-voice-of-ingrid-bergman/5085860.article



No, they're from that same day in NY, but in different angles 

Ok, "Bergman of today"? Calm down! LoL She has just started her career, don't compare her to Ingrid Bergman like that, come on! 

But yeah, we can definitely expect her to be there. It would be interesting if Alicia attended Macbeth's premiere or something...let's see when this documentary will premiere, so as Macbeth because Michael will probably spend 2, 3 days at Cannes and then fly to Canada for X-Men.


----------



## mollie12

I guess Kodi Smit-McPhee and John Maclean are at the Tribeca screening of Slow West, but no Michael.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> No, they're from that same day in NY, but in different angles
> 
> *Ok, "Bergman of today"? Calm down! LoL She has just started her career, don't compare her to Ingrid Bergman like that, come on! *
> 
> But yeah, we can definitely expect her to be there. It would be interesting if Alicia attended Macbeth's premiere or something...let's see when this documentary will premiere, so as Macbeth because Michael will probably spend 2, 3 days at Cannes and then fly to Canada for X-Men.


I don't remember to have seen some of them,so I've linked the post.But yes,I know they're from the same day. :smile . I've not noticed here new pages of comments with people overanalyzing other pics! 
Yes,someone has exaggerated! However I don't recall other Swedish actresses after Bergman with a similar,potentially good and mainstream career. 
Mabe she will attend the premiere but I don't think we'll see them posing for paps on the red carpet.  And yes,he will be there  for 2,3 days at most. Zoe Kravitz is also in Mad Max and the other day I saw MG in the trailer for Sorrentino's Youth. She has a small role,I suppose,but you can be sure she'll be there!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I guess Kodi Smit-McPhee and John Maclean are at the Tribeca screening of Slow West, but no Michael.


 There are also those other BAFTA screenings,right?


----------



## Lambnyla

Morgane said:


> Let's lighten the mood! A bit of silly/cute Michael:





Ooo where is that first gif of Michael pulling the mic from the lady.


----------



## mchris55

Noomi, have we forgotten about Noomi? IMO, she WAS The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. That film did not have to be remade. 

Prometheus, yes, I will concede she took a backseat to her co-star, but, well, come on!!


----------



## mchris55

Let me clarify, Noomi Rapace is Swedish.


----------



## BagBerry13

Weinstein has a lot of influence in the editing process and beyond. He f*cked up one of the "princess" movies, can't remember which one, either the Watts one or the Kidman one. Same with Snowpiercer. And because both those directors didn't back down they've got as minimal exposure as possible. This is how it works. You either play by Weinstein's rules or you don't play at all.



bhb2014 said:


> Harvey has a problem with her LoL And I'm not joking! His actions confirm it.
> 
> *Cannes has been selecting Marion's films since 2011* and, fortunately, her performances and films (except Blood Ties) had mostly amazing reviews. Her performances are usually raved too. With Michael the same thing. But yeah, they never awarded her...and people already noticed it. Even Marion has said that she thinks her films aren't awarded (Dardennes weren't awarded for the first time with her film last year) because of her.
> 
> Michael will show up, I'm sure. He'll be there  Macbeth is there thanks to Studiocanal, Kurzel and the cast, it's the whole package. At least IMO.



Cannes has selected her films before 2011 and she had a greater chance then to win than she has now. For some reason Cannes is pissed with her. Probably because she became too big, is not only working in France etc.



Morgane said:


> I would have preferred Venice for Marion too... I've always got the impression that the French press is particularly "*****y" with successful French stars like her.
> I remember very well that the last year everyone was predicting her for the Palme d'Or.



She has a love/hate relationship with certain French press. They don't like that she's become so successful. They think she's not humble anymore, has become a diva etc. I think they don't like that she's working in the US. She regularly vented in French interviews about certain printed press.



bhb2014 said:


> That's what I'm saying, The Immigrant was praised by critics, specially in US, and this didn't prevented him for ignoring it. He was even release it on VOD/DVD but changed his mind. In December he out the film on his campaign because of the press. Nobody cared about Big Eyes and he still promoted it like hell.
> 
> The only thing I hear him talking about is Carol and Hateful Eight, nothing about Macbeth. Something is wrong. *I'm just happy because Studiocanal is behind it and they will promote it.*



They will only promote it in Europe. They have no influence in the US and if they want an Oscar entry for that they need Weinstein.



mchris55 said:


> Actually, Morgane's post brought up an excellent point. That blog article that is referenced in her post and written by Jeffrey Wells brought up exactly what I was talking about. *Harvey's desire to dumb it down or his desire to let the public know that he wants to dumb it down.*
> 
> Notice that Mr. Wells, the blogger, was a fan of Big Eyes.



Weinstein thinks about the American audience because that's where he wants to sell his films. He thinks the American audience won't get Shakespeare so he has to dumb it down for them. I can't blame him. He probably thinks an audience that throws most of its money at superhero movies will not understand Shakespeare.
As stated pages before, Shakespeare is hard to sell. Hell, I already break a sweat hearing Shakespeare and I luckily just had to study Romeo & Juliet (we were busy taking Faust apart). The language is just ... difficult.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Let me clarify, Noomi Rapace is Swedish.



True! She's bigger than Alicia...at least until now LoL so we'll have many exes of him at Cannes, plus his girlfriend. Cool! =)


----------



## Lambnyla

This years Cannes should be interesting. I wonder if we'll see Michael and Alicia holding each other at the Cannes. Haha


----------



## bhb2014

BagBerry13 said:


> Weinstein has a lot of influence in the editing process and beyond. He f*cked up one of the "princess" movies, can't remember which one, either the Watts one or the Kidman one. Same with Snowpiercer. And because both those directors didn't back down they've got as minimal exposure as possible. This is how it works. You either play by Weinstein's rules or you don't play at all.
> 
> Cannes has selected her films before 2011 and she had a greater chance then to win than she has now. For some reason Cannes is pissed with her. Probably because she became too big, is not only working in France etc.
> 
> She has a love/hate relationship with certain French press. They don't like that she's become so successful. They think she's not humble anymore, has become a diva etc. I think they don't like that she's working in the US. She regularly vented in French interviews about certain printed press.
> 
> 
> 
> They will only promote it in Europe. They have no influence in the US and if they want an Oscar entry for that they need Weinstein.
> 
> Weinstein thinks about the American audience because that's where he wants to sell his films. He thinks the American audience won't get Shakespeare so he has to dumb it down for them. I can't blame him. He probably thinks an audience that throws most of its money at superhero movies will not understand Shakespeare.
> As stated pages before, Shakespeare is hard to sell. Hell, I already break a sweat hearing Shakespeare and I luckily just had to study Romeo & Juliet (we were busy taking Faust apart). The language is just ... difficult.



He destroyed Grace of Monaco LoL Diana I don't know..but it was really bad. 

I know, I meant in a row. Since 2011 her films are selected in a row and they are the ones that got praised everywhere. The ones before I can't even tell.

I know about Studiocanal LoL and I'm happy with that. It's not only US that matters. Even if Weinstein snubs it, in Europe the film will have a decent promotion.


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> Ooo where is that first gif of Michael pulling the mic from the lady.


It's from a Q&A at the AFI festival  for Haywire.  

I didn't forget Noomi,who is a very good actress. I liked her in Prometheus too.But in my opinion Alicia is a  better actress and she could have POTENTIALLY a better career than Noomi.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> This years Cannes should be interesting. I wonder if we'll see Michael and Alicia holding each other at the Cannes. Haha



hahahahahaha I think they will be discret. No red carpet together but perhaps inside and after parties. Zoe and Madalina will attend? Probably, right? Michael has no problems with exes, does he?


----------



## BagBerry13

bhb2014 said:


> He destroyed Grace of Monaco LoL Diana I don't know..but it was really bad.
> 
> I know, I meant in a row. Since 2011 her films are selected in a row and *they are the ones that got praised everywhere*. The ones before I can't even tell.
> 
> I know about Studiocanal LoL and I'm happy with that. It's not only US that matters. Even if Weinstein snubs it, in Europe the film will have a decent promotion.



Her films before got praised as well. You might just not remember it. If I remember correctly she went there with _A Very Long Engagement_ for example.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> It's from a Q&A at the AFI festival  for Haywire.
> 
> I didn't forget Noomi,who is a very good actress. I liked her in Prometheus too.But in my opinion Alicia is a  better actress and she could have POTENTIALLY a better career than Noomi.



I understand, but that is said of soooo many people, the "next great thing" phenomenon. I just would rather see it happen, as opposed to being told it would happen. For example, McConaughey, 
when he first became known he was clearly part of a machine. All you heard was that he was the next best and great thing. Well, what happened? He did rom-com after rom-com, THEN for whatever reason, he decided he wanted more.

All I'm saying is let it happen, it will probably come if you deserve it and truly want it.


----------



## Morgane

> I remember very well that the last year everyone was predicting her for the Palme d'Or.


OMG  I meant obviously the Prix d'interprétacion féminine


BagBerry13 said:


> Weinstein has a lot of influence in the editing process and beyond. He f*cked up one of the "princess" movies, can't remember which one, either the Watts one or the Kidman one. Same with Snowpiercer. And because both those directors didn't back down they've got as minimal exposure as possible. This is how it works. You either play by Weinstein's rules or you don't play at all.


Grace of Monaco was a complete mess. Probably the film was not a good idea from the beginning,but  it seems that the  Amel's script was not bad. However Weinstein may be a nightmare to work with,I know. Oliver Dahan,the director,was very vocal about his problems with him,and the writer Amel,didn't take part in the press conference at Cannes. 
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/apr/29/harvey-weinstein-grace-of-monaco-biopic-row-cannes
But the difference, in that case,was that he was among the producers too.



> Cannes has selected her films before 2011 and she had a greater chance then to win than she has now. For some reason Cannes is pissed with her. Probably because she became too big, is not only working in France etc.
> She has a love/hate relationship with certain French press. They don't like that she's become so successful. They think she's not humble anymore, has become a diva etc. I think they don't like that she's working in the US. She regularly vented in French interviews about certain printed press.


Oh yes,I think you are absolutely right. Cannes has a tendency to reward "unknown" actors,but the last year  Moore,an equally "mainstream" actress,won the best actress prize,so yes,they probably have a problem with successful French actors. The French press was also  a bit mean when Audrey Tautou was chosen as host of the opening and closing ceremonies.


> They will only promote it in Europe. They have no influence in the US and if they want an Oscar entry for that they need Weinstein.


I still don't see this type of film as a potential GGs/Oscar contender,regardless.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> I understand, but that is said of soooo many people, the "next great thing" phenomenon. I just would rather see it happen, as opposed to being told it would happen. For example, McConaughey,
> when he first became known he was clearly part of a machine. All you heard was that he was the next best and great thing. Well, what happened? He did rom-com after rom-com, THEN for whatever reason, he decided he wanted more.
> 
> All I'm saying is let it happen, it will probably come if you deserve it and truly want it.


You're right,let it happen,of course. But,talking just about talent,I think she's a better actress based on what I've already seen,even before she was cast in TLBO. I was very impressed by her acting in Royal Affair and in Anna Karenina. I'm waiting to see Ex-Machina and Testament of Youth,but her reviews are great for them too. I don't know obviously what she'll do,but some premises are good.


----------



## bhb2014

BagBerry13 said:


> Her films before got praised as well. You might just not remember it. If I remember correctly she went there with _A Very Long Engagement_ for example.



I have no idea LoL on competition? A Very Long Engagement wasn't screened at Cannes, I searched pics and found nothing =( unless it got a special screening or something.


----------



## PurseLynne

When does MacBeth trailer come out?


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> I have no idea LoL on competition? A Very Long Engagement wasn't screened at Cannes, I searched pics and found nothing =( unless it got a special screening or something.



In 2004 Marion won the Chopard Trophy of Female Revelation in Cannes, but it had nothing to do with A Very Long Engagement, the film was only released in October 2004, the award was probably because of Love Me if You Dare and Big Fish, both films were released in 2003.



BagBerry13 said:


> Cannes has selected her films before 2011 and she had a greater chance then to win than she has now.



Her first chance to win the best actress prize only happened in 2012 with Rust and Bone, it was her first film in competition. Her first film in Cannes was Midnight in Paris in 2011 but out of competition, she attended the festival for the first time in 1998 with the cast of Taxi, but the film wasn't in competition there, it was already on theaters since April. Her films have never been selected to Cannes until 2011, she attended the festival several times before this, but for other reasons.
http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=1083
http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=265
http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=1089
http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=284
http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=315
http://marion-cotillard.org/media/index.php?cat=89&page=2
http://marion-cotillard.org/media/index.php?cat=97&page=2


----------



## bhb2014

PurseLynne said:


> When does MacBeth trailer come out?



no idea! But maybe Studiocanal will release something soon, before Cannes.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> In 2004 Marion won the Chopard Trophy of Female Revelation in Cannes, but it had nothing to do with A Very Long Engagement, the film was only released in October 2004, the award was probably because of Love Me if You Dare and Big Fish, both films were released in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> Her first chance to win the best actress prize only happened in 2012 with Rust and Bone, it was her first film in competition. Her first film in Cannes was Midnight in Paris in 2011 but out of competition, she attended the festival for the first time in 1998 with the cast of Taxi, but the film wasn't in competition there, it was already on theaters since April. Her films have never been selected to Cannes until 2011, she attended the festival several times before this, but for other reasons.
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=1083
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=265
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=1089
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=284
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=315
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/index.php?cat=89&page=2
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/index.php?cat=97&page=2



Thanks for the info!!! =) I hope she finally wins this year so as Michael. It would be so awesome!


----------



## BagBerry13

PSawyer said:


> In 2004 Marion won the Chopard Trophy of Female Revelation in Cannes, but it had nothing to do with A Very Long Engagement, the film was only released in October 2004, the award was probably because of Love Me if You Dare and Big Fish, both films were released in 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> Her first chance to win the best actress prize only happened in 2012 with Rust and Bone, it was her first film in competition. Her first film in Cannes was Midnight in Paris in 2011 but out of competition, she attended the festival for the first time in 1998 with the cast of Taxi, but the film wasn't in competition there, it was already on theaters since April. Her films have never been selected to Cannes until 2011, she attended the festival several times before this, but for other reasons.
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=1083
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=265
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=1089
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=284
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/thumbnails.php?album=315
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/index.php?cat=89&page=2
> http://marion-cotillard.org/media/index.php?cat=97&page=2



Well, I guess I got so used to seeing her there all the time that I assumed her films must be in competition, or at least be screened.


----------



## bhb2014

Soon we'll see Macbeth! Probably new pics!

http://movie-on.blogspot.com.br/2015/04/2015-cannes-check-1-todd-haynes.html?m=1


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I guess Kodi Smit-McPhee and John Maclean are at the Tribeca screening of Slow West, but no Michael.



I saw the pics and amazing reviews so far!  I hope Michael shows up at least for one premiere, he's producing it, come on!


----------



## bhb2014

Amazing Slow West's review by THR 

http://www.thehollywoodnews.com/2015/04/19/tff-2015-slow-west-review

Not Michael's official account but it has some cool pics of him!

https://i.instagram.com/michaelfassbenderofficial


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Amazing Slow West's review by THR
> 
> http://www.thehollywoodnews.com/2015/04/19/tff-2015-slow-west-review
> 
> Not Michael's official account but it has some cool pics of him!
> 
> https://i.instagram.com/michaelfassbenderofficial




I wonder if he has an official account on Instagram. 
Thanks for the post.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> I wonder if he has an official account on Instagram.
> Thanks for the post.



I don't think so. I think he said in one interview that he barely has time to check his e-mail  Can you imagine a social network profile? LoL But it would be awesome if he did!


----------



## bhb2014

bhb2014 said:


> Amazing Slow West's review by THR
> 
> http://www.thehollywoodnews.com/2015/04/19/tff-2015-slow-west-review
> 
> Not Michael's official account but it has some cool pics of him!
> 
> https://i.instagram.com/michaelfassbenderofficial



Oh, Hollywood News, not THR


----------



## bhb2014

Winslet praising Michael AGAIN  I love her even more now!

http://bcove.me/zoh29y6d

Michael in a "things you probably don't know about Alicia Vikander" list. I think now most people know they're together after NYC pics LoL

http://news.moviefone.com/2015/04/10/alicia-vikander-facts/#slide=3423800


----------



## Lambnyla

Haha I think they are not getting the attention they wanted.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Soon we'll see Macbeth! Probably new pics!
> 
> http://movie-on.blogspot.com.br/2015/04/2015-cannes-check-1-todd-haynes.html?m=1


I didn't read probably and I was searching for these new pics!!

This is the radiotimes interview with Kate Winslet:
http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015...fassbenders-brilliant-portrayal-of-steve-jobs


> "It was an extraordinary experience making it and we just wrapped in San Francisco," she tells us. "Steve Jobs was so admired by so many people and I think for Michael Fassbender, who has played the role brilliantly  I know because I was in the room  he really wishes Steve was still here so he would have the experience of being able to spend time with him and be as accurate in his performance as possible."


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I didn't read probably and I was searching for these new pics!!
> 
> This is the radiotimes interview with Kate Winslet:
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2015...fassbenders-brilliant-portrayal-of-steve-jobs



I put her interview here, didn't the link work? =( I forgot to tell it was from Radiotimes LoL amazing what she said!


----------



## Morgane

Yes,the link works!

This article was published yesterday,but I don't have a subscription! I'm very curious to read if Kate Muir,the chief film critic for The Times,is referring to the footage shown at Cannes or to to proper screenings. 
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/arts/article4414693.ece


> Why?
> Michael Fassbender is headlining as Macbeth in competition at the Cannes Film Festival next month, and those who have had sneak previews say the results are powerful and visceral. Fassbender adds screen Shakespeare to a varied body of risky work with the director Steve McQueen, from their Bobby Sands film Hunger, to the sex addict flick Shameto the Oscar-winning 12 Years a....


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,the link works!
> 
> This article was published yesterday,but I don't have a subscription! I'm very curious to read if Kate Muir,the chief film critic for The Times,is referring to the footage shown at Cannes or to to proper screenings.
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/arts/article4414693.ece



Wow, very nice! The article's description is quite similar to the ones said back in May 2014, when a teaser was screened by Weinstein. BUT this may be another thing too, another screen or something. Studiocanal had special events to show their next films in the end of last year and Macbeth was presented so it might be from them too 

https://twitter.com/SangelesLo/status/519463700559060992

https://twitter.com/HypeRobin/status/519462480062734336

https://twitter.com/geotoine/status/519560845274009602

https://twitter.com/lordofnoyze/status/519957656878862337

And this is a comment after Macbeth was presented on AFM 2014.

http://www.ssninsider.com/ssn-on-af...-the-10-most-bankable-films-for-u-s-audiences

I'm VERY confident again!


----------



## bhb2014

Another video of Kate Winslet praising Michael. Now she said he's one of the most professional, lovely actors she's ever worked with, it was an extraordinary experience for her 

http://www.independent.ie/videos/en...-irish-actor-michael-fassbender-31152999.html


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Wow, very nice! The article's description is quite similar to the ones said back in May 2014, when a teaser was screened by Weinstein. BUT this may be another thing too, another screen or something. Studiocanal had special events to show their next films in the end of last year and Macbeth was presented so it might be from them too
> 
> https://twitter.com/SangelesLo/status/519463700559060992
> 
> https://twitter.com/HypeRobin/status/519462480062734336
> 
> https://twitter.com/geotoine/status/519560845274009602
> 
> https://twitter.com/lordofnoyze/status/519957656878862337
> 
> And this is a comment after Macbeth was presented on AFM 2014.
> 
> http://www.ssninsider.com/ssn-on-af...-the-10-most-bankable-films-for-u-s-audiences
> 
> I'm VERY confident again!



These are all reactions to a trailer/clip highlight.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> These are all reactions to a trailer/clip highlight.



Yes, I know. Only producers and Cannes have seen the film. I don't even know if Marion and Michael saw it LoL I don't know if actors get to see their movies before a screening in a festival or only in these events, along with the audience.

Anyway, even for footage, I'm happy already loved the film. Let's hope the whole thing is stunning  But I liked how they praised Kurzel's view on the story, it's a good sign.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, I know. Only producers and Cannes have seen the film. I don't even know if Marion and Michael saw it LoL I don't know if actors get to see their movies before a screening in a festival or only in these events, along with the audience.
> 
> Anyway, even for footage, I'm happy already loved the film. Let's hope the whole thing is stunning  But I liked how they praised Kurzel's view on the story, it's a good sign.


I don't think they have seen it. However those are all positive,promising reactions. 
Also,I would have expected to find other reactions or allusions when the lineup was unveiled,in case there was actually a negative (early) screenings feedback. I still don't see the need to "reject" people like Gomes,Noe,Desplechin (who initially didn't even want to accept the Directors' Fortnight slot) in favor of  a director who has just one film screened in Critics' Week,although with positive reactions.Macbeth could have been  put in Critics' Week,Midnight Sessions or,if StudioCanal wanted a more prestigious slot,in Directors' Fortnight. Films in competition like Only God Forgives have been strongly criticized,but they were interesting and somewhat "artful" choices. With moderate expectations,I'm still confident.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't think they have seen it. However those are all positive,promising reactions.
> Also,I would have expected to find other reactions or allusions when the lineup was unveiled,in case there was actually a negative (early) screenings feedback. I still don't see the need to "reject" people like Gomes,Noe,Desplechin (who initially didn't even want to accept the Directors' Fortnight slot) in favor of  a director who has just one film screened in Critics' Week,although with positive reactions.Macbeth could have been  put in Critics' Week,Midnight Sessions or,if StudioCanal wanted a more prestigious slot,in Directors' Fortnight. Films in competition like Only God Forgives have been strongly criticized,but they were interesting and somewhat "artful" choices. With moderate expectations,I'm still confident.



Because of Studiocanal and Weinstein as distributors, an early Critics Week winner (special mention), Michael and Marion as main stars and huge producers, they would either select Macbeth for competition or out of competition. Having chosen the film on competition, I believe there's comething quite special there. Of course that Cannes have already chosen many panned films to compete for the Palm D'Or but I don't know...I'm confident here, specially because of the cast and the fact that this adaptation will be different from all the others, with the dark tone that fits the story quite well


----------



## mchris55

DMC Film has a production credit with Macbeth.

And I'm quite sure he said he was going to see the film before he started TLBO.


----------



## mollie12

RE: Macbeth

Great Northern Radio &#8207;@_greatnorthern  5m5 minutes ago
@emmanix @WHFP1 Fassbender was a real gent on set and bought all the soldier extras whiskey and beer on the last day. Top class.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> DMC Film has a production credit with Macbeth.
> 
> And I'm quite sure he said he was going to see the film before he started TLBO.



Wow, I didn't know that! So far, Pitch Black Heist and Slow West had amazing reviews. I've read good stuff about TAU (previews, etc) too. Let's hope Macbeth and AC follow the same path  Thanks for the info!

http://www.imdb.com/company/co0386553


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> RE: Macbeth
> 
> Great Northern Radio &#8207;@_greatnorthern  5m5 minutes ago
> @emmanix @WHFP1 Fassbender was a real gent on set and bought all the soldier extras whiskey and beer on the last day. Top class.



This is SO Michael LoL  :snack:


----------



## bhb2014

The guy shared some pics too, cool! You can read the full conversation below 

https://twitter.com/_greatnorthern/status/590254123146158082


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> The guy shared some pics too, cool! You can read the full conversation below
> 
> https://twitter.com/_greatnorthern/status/590254123146158082


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Because of Studiocanal and Weinstein as distributors, an early Critics Week winner (special mention), Michael and Marion as main stars and huge producers, *they would either select Macbeth for competition or out of competition. Having chosen the film on competition, I believe there's comething quite special there.* Of course that Cannes have already chosen many panned films to compete for the Palm D'Or but I don't know...I'm confident here, specially because of the cast and the fact that this adaptation will be different from all the others, with the dark tone that fits the story quite well


If they were just interested in its "star value",there was no need to put it in competition,so yes,I'm more inclined to believe that it's at least interesting.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> If they were just interested in its "star value",there was no need to put it in competition,so yes,I'm more inclined to believe that it's at least interesting.



Exactly. Next month we'll know more. Studiocanal could release something new about it, I'd be so happy


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, Cannes jury announced! And what a stellar jury!  

http://www.festival-cannes.fr/fr/article/61318.html?hc_location=ufi

Rossy de Palma (Actrice  Espagne)
Sophie Marceau (Actrice, Réalisatrice  France)
Sienna Miller (Actrice  Royaume-Uni)
Rokia Traoré (Auteur, Compositeur, Interprète  Mali)
Guillermo del Toro (Réalisateur, Scénariste, Producteur  Mexique)
Xavier Dolan (Réalisateur, Scénariste, Producteur, Acteur  Canada)
Jake Gyllenhaal (Acteur  États-Unis)


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Cannes jury announced! And what a stellar jury!
> 
> http://www.festival-cannes.fr/fr/article/61318.html?hc_location=ufi
> 
> Rossy de Palma (Actrice  Espagne)
> Sophie Marceau (Actrice, Réalisatrice  France)
> Sienna Miller (Actrice  Royaume-Uni)
> Rokia Traoré (Auteur, Compositeur, Interprète  Mali)
> Guillermo del Toro (Réalisateur, Scénariste, Producteur  Mexique)
> Xavier Dolan (Réalisateur, Scénariste, Producteur, Acteur  Canada)
> Jake Gyllenhaal (Acteur  États-Unis)


Sienna Miller..


----------



## mchris55

LOL!! She clearly is in rebranding mode. I have to give it to her though, she was good in American Sniper. And hey, BCoop likes her, she's also in Adam Jones. The association with BCoop is NOT a bad thing.


----------



## Morgane

Miller should be the "glamour"  choice for red carpets,every year there's one.. Also,aside from AS, she's in Wheatley's High-Rise that many expected to see in competition or in the  Directors' Fortnight lineup,but there are many other English,American actresses with a better résumé,honestly.


----------



## bhb2014

I like Sienna Miller, she just hasn't had the chance to show how amazing she is because she gets small or bad roles. But recently she's made some pretty good movies, like AS and Foxcatcher (both widows LoL) and High-Rise has big chances of getting a slot on competition too. I'm curious to see how this jury will analyse the lineup this year, looking froward to it!


----------



## Morgane

I don't think High-Rise will be in the main competition with  Sienna Miller as a jury member.UCR,maybe.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't think High-Rise will be in the main competition with  Sienna Miller as a jury member.UCR,maybe.



What's UCR? 

You don't? Maybe this week or next week they will announce the three, four films left on competition, besides out of competition. But yeah, with Miller in it maybe they will screen it Out Of Comp. and choose other films to compete. I'm very curious!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> What's UCR?
> 
> You don't? Maybe this week or next week they will announce the three, four films left on competition, besides out of competition. But yeah, with Miller in it maybe they will screen it Out Of Comp. and choose other films to compete. I'm very curious!



Un Certain Regard!  They should add other  three or two titles.
It's sure it will not be in competition. There are many connections this years between actors in competition and jury members,I suppose. I don't think they will want to be seen as  biased in their choices. Tarantino,who headed the Jury at the Venice Festival five years ago,was strongly criticized when Sofia Coppola's Somewhere received the Golden Lion for best picture. Many people thought  that Tarantino was influenced by his close relationship with her (Sofia is one of his exes).


----------



## baewatch

Do you think Michael will attend the IFTAS at then end of May?


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Do you think Michael will attend the IFTAS at then end of May?



I don't know...good question! Ceremony will be held on May 24th, the day Cannes wraps. Let's see if he'll get nominated, I think nominations are announced next week.


----------



## baewatch

So there is good timing between the two events. Should be interesting to see who will be nominated


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Un Certain Regard!  They should add other  three or two titles.
> It's sure it will not be in competition. There are many connections this years between actors in competition and jury members,I suppose. I don't think they will want to be seen as  biased in their choices. Tarantino,who headed the Jury at the Venice Festival five years ago,was strongly criticized when Sofia Coppola's Somewhere received the Golden Lion for best picture. Many people thought  that Tarantino was influenced by his close relationship with her (Sofia is one of his exes).



No High-Rise =( They've just announced the rest of the lineup.

About Tarantino, Somewhere is a good film, I enjoyed it, but no Golden Lion worth IMO LoL


----------



## mchris55

The trailers are rolling out. Where is Macbeth?

I saw the trailer for Black Mass, and Depp, surprisingly, looks like he is NOT playing. I haven't seen THAT man in years.

Where are you Macbeth?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> The trailers are rolling out. Where is Macbeth?
> 
> I saw the trailer for Black Mass, and Depp, surprisingly, looks like he is NOT playing. I haven't seen THAT man in years.
> 
> Where are you Macbeth?



If it depends on Weinstein we'll see it next year LoL I think Studiocanal might release something soon or in May. When Cannes announced its lineup, the only film they posted about on their Instagram was Macbeth. Fingers crossed!

https://instagram.com/p/1iCI7xoD6t/?taken-by=studiocanal


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> No High-Rise =( They've just announced the rest of the lineup.
> 
> About Tarantino, Somewhere is a good film, I enjoyed it, but no Golden Lion worth IMO LoL


Yes,agree.It didn't deserve the best picture prize. 
I was really curious about it.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> The trailers are rolling out. Where is Macbeth?
> 
> I saw the trailer for Black Mass, and Depp, surprisingly, looks like he is NOT playing. I haven't seen THAT man in years.
> 
> Where are you Macbeth?


Yes,Depp seems back on form. It's not a variation on the Jack Sparrow character!

I'm pretty sure we'll see something before Cannes.


----------



## Morgane

This photoshot with fashionable flip-flop  is great :


----------



## Morgane

There's a possibility that Universal will show some footage of Steve Jobs at Cinemacon today.. 
Edit: nothing..


----------



## Allie28

Macbeth Poster!!!


----------



## mollie12

How are people not realizing that's fanmade?  

Someone took a promotional still image from 12 Years a Slave, photoshopped the streak across his face, and cut/pasted his head onto a suit of armor.


----------



## mchris55

Really? Back to the self-immolation of the Avengers.


----------



## bhb2014

I wish this was the real poster...I wish! I Hope more people share it and the studios finally release something new about the film LoL


----------



## Morgane

Generally they are posted by online mags. I think we'll see other stills in  the next few days.


----------



## Hackensack

Good for the fan(s) who took it upon themselves TO GET A MACBETH POSTER OUT THERE!  If only the studios would do the same.  A trailer would be nice too.


----------



## Lou9

Disappointed Universal didn't show any footage from or promote Steve Jobs as Fox did their awards season films at Cinema Con, but they were very focused on their blockbusters.

I've seen a few tweets from New York film journalists indicating that they will soon be interviewing Michael for a Slow West press junket, so I assume A24 is doing a full release for May 15th.


----------



## wildblood

He looks like Floki from Vikings in that edit


----------



## italian style

It seems he is spending some days in spain...he is definetly putting his personal life before job:well done michael...he is probably sure that his acting does not need promotion....let's wait and see...


----------



## bhb2014

Really? Where did you read this?


----------



## italian style

https://m.facebook.com/TheGreatMichaelFassbender?refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fit-it.facebook.com%2FTheGreatMichaelFassbender


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> https://m.facebook.com/TheGreatMichaelFassbender?refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fit-it.facebook.com%2FTheGreatMichaelFassbender



I saw this pic of him but I thought it was old. Even sleeping on a plane he's cute! He was in Spain for Counselor right? Maybe he'll meet some friends and hang out a bit before returning to US in May.

http://iconosquare.com/p/969701282232215488_1812128144


----------



## italian style

Reading The twitter profile of the fan who met him it seems he is with alicia...lucky girl...


----------



## Allie28

My bad on the Macbeth poster.  A friend sent it to me and I was so excited I came straight here to post.  Sorry everyone!


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Reading The twitter profile of the fan who met him it seems he is with alicia...lucky girl...



True, the guy was asked if it was Alicia and he confirmed. Cool! Let's see where this goes 

Btw, found an interview of Tom Hardy praising Michael when they studied together in a drama school.

"Mikey Fassbender, he was in the third year, and he was, like, the ****," Hardy enthused. "And he was in this wheelchair, 'cause his character is in a wheelchair. We had, like, half an hour for lunch, a half an hour to feed the whole school. We had this little canteen, Barbara's canteen, and Mikey would be holding up the whole queue 'cause he wouldn't get out of his ****ing wheelchair. That's the kind of school I went to. 'Mikey, man, just stand the **** up and order your lunch so we can go back to school, so we don't get thrown out at the end of the week.' And he'd be like, '**** you!' It was awesome. I've got mad respect for him. I'd love to go up against him on stage."

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...el-fassbender-was-the-sh-t-in-school-20150423


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> My bad on the Macbeth poster.  A friend sent it to me and I was so excited I came straight here to post.  Sorry everyone!



Don't worry, we've been crazy to see something new about the film and when a new image appears...LoL


----------



## bhb2014

The plane pic!


----------



## mchris55

Sooooo, I may as well confess. I saw some of Slow West last weekend via DirecTV, but what started as a lazy weekend afternoon, quickly at that time, became a bonfire, and I was distracted. 

What I saw, I did like, and the humorous elements I did enjoy. Unfortunately, because of circumstance, I did not see ALL of the story.

The cinematography (Hi, Harvey:giggles: ) was fantastic by the way.

I thought about a repurchase, but I think I'll just wait for the cinema.


----------



## Lambnyla

Well it's good he's having some time off. Can you post a link to the Twitter profile?


----------



## italian style

https://mobile.twitter.com/juankigris


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Sooooo, I may as well confess. I saw some of Slow West last weekend via DirecTV, but what started as a lazy weekend afternoon, quickly at that time, became a bonfire, and I was distracted.
> 
> What I saw, I did like, and the humorous elements I did enjoy. Unfortunately, because of circumstance, I did not see ALL of the story.
> 
> The cinematography (Hi, Harvey:giggles: ) was fantastic by the way.
> 
> I thought about a repurchase, but I think I'll just wait for the cinema.



ooooh such a shame =( But I agree, watch it on a theater must be better!


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Well it's good he's having some time off. Can you post a link to the Twitter profile?



Yeah, he'll probably spend like a week over there before heading to US to promote Slow West. And then X-Men baby!  I hope he recovers his energy and have fun before working again! 

The guy said Michael didn't wanna take a pic but he did shake his hand LoL


----------



## Lambnyla

Thank you for the link. Yeah looks like he somewhat confirmed that they are together on holiday. I wonder if anyone will post another pic of them.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, he'll probably spend like a week over there before heading to US to promote Slow West. And then X-Men baby!  I hope he recovers his energy and have fun before working again!
> 
> The guy said Michael didn't wanna take a pic but he did shake his hand LoL



Agreed! 
Wow ha, I guess he didn't want to be seen with AV or alone.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Agreed!
> Wow ha, I guess he didn't want to be seen with AV or alone.



Or maybe he was too tired or in a hurry to take a pic  He has taken pics in airports before, he could have taken it without Alicia since the guy obviously didn't know her. I wanna see how they'll behave in Cannes! It would be cool to see her at Macbeth's premiere or after party. Did he walk the red carpet with his last girlfriends or only the most important ones, like Nicole and Zoe?


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Or maybe he was too tired or in a hurry to take a pic  He has taken pics in airports before, he could have taken it without Alicia since the guy obviously didn't know her. I wanna see how they'll behave in Cannes! It would be cool to see her at Macbeth's premiere or after party. Did he walk the red carpet with his last girlfriends or only the most important ones, like Nicole and Zoe?



True that can be the case. Yeah same here, I wonder how they'll go about that. They will probably be awkward haha. I have no idea tbh. I think possibly his old gf maiko or leasi.


----------



## bhb2014

Maiko was with him at Cannes in 2009


----------



## BadAzzBish

bhb2014 said:


> Maiko was with him at Cannes in 2009



I don't think that is Maiko? I believe that's an actress (forgot her name) that played the mean assistant in Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## bhb2014

BadAzzBish said:


> I don't think that is Maiko? I believe that's an actress (forgot her name) that played the mean assistant in Kill Bill Vol. 1



Oh I'm sorry, in the description it said Maiko =( But this one is her right?


----------



## karma70

Maiko was with him in Cannes in 2008 for hunger. Here is a picture from the after party:
http://www.corbisimages.com/stock-p...ny-masterson-party-the-greenhouse-cannes-film


----------



## Lambnyla

I thought it was maiko too haha. Yeah the pic above is maiko. So I guess he didn't or at least there isn't any pics. Honestly, I don't think we'll see them holding hands but maybe support each other's films and what not.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> I thought it was maiko too haha. Yeah the pic above is maiko. So I guess he didn't or at least there isn't any pics. Honestly, I don't think we'll see them holding hands but maybe support each other's films and what not.



Oh yeah, holding hands I doubt but after party or even hanging out in some restaurant is possible  Let's see the schedule and when their films will be presented because I don't think he'll stay there for much longer than 2 days because of X-Men.


----------



## Allie28

New pic with Alicia from an airport...

http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/117271609704/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-from

With a fan...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=888348401210678&set=p.888348401210678&type=1&theater


----------



## baewatch

New Picture with AV 

https://o.twimg.com/2/proxy.jpg?t=HBheaHR0cDovLzQxLm1lZGlhLnR1bWJsci5jb20vZWUyOGM2ZDU4NDAyYzc1NzRhN2ZmMDIyZDRjMTRhMTEvdHVtYmxyX25uYnNqYlFXRkYxcm55Ynd3bzFfNTAwLmpwZxTABxTSCQAWABIA&s=L8YoDkLvpN3jgaslPtQNkUDms8rtoP0YYQESU3S2C9U


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Don't worry, we've been crazy to see something new about the film and when a new image appears...LoL


Thanks!  Yeah, I was so excited to see something, anything on Macbeth I posted in haste, lol


----------



## bhb2014

Well, don't know why he didn't take pics with that guy...

I know Alicia is 26 but she looks 20 LoL Although they look beautiful together, I find them a bit weird because of this difference. Madalina looked her age or older at least (both are 26).

Thanks for the pics! =)


----------



## baewatch

By the look of the people in the que they are either English or Irish


----------



## pennylane93

It's el prat airport, barcelona.. They're flying out to san sebastian according to the woman who posted the pics



bhb2014 said:


> True, the guy was asked if it was Alicia and he confirmed. Cool! Let's see where this goes
> 
> Btw, found an interview of Tom Hardy praising Michael when they studied together in a drama school.
> 
> "Mikey Fassbender, he was in the third year, and he was, like, the ****," Hardy enthused. "And he was in this wheelchair, 'cause his character is in a wheelchair. We had, like, half an hour for lunch, a half an hour to feed the whole school. We had this little canteen, Barbara's canteen, and Mikey would be holding up the whole queue 'cause he wouldn't get out of his ****ing wheelchair. That's the kind of school I went to. 'Mikey, man, just stand the **** up and order your lunch so we can go back to school, so we don't get thrown out at the end of the week.' And he'd be like, '**** you!' It was awesome. I've got mad respect for him. I'd love to go up against him on stage."
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...el-fassbender-was-the-sh-t-in-school-20150423



Aw that's the 2nd time tom talked about their time at school. These two need to be in a movie together, how amazing would that be


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> It's el prat airport, barcelona.. They're flying out to san sebastian according to the woman who posted the pics
> 
> 
> 
> Aw that's the 2nd time tom talked about their time at school. These two need to be in a movie together, how amazing would that be



It would be heaven on Earth! =) Two of the most powerful actors nowadays, only good stuff could come out!


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> It's el prat airport, barcelona.. They're flying out to san sebastian according to the woman who posted the pics
> 
> 
> 
> Aw that's the 2nd time tom talked about their time at school. These two need to be in a movie together, how amazing would that be



Ooh, lovely. He's been there a few times. Some day, he's going to run into native son and Michael doppelganger Xabi Alonso. THAT'S a picture I want to see! (I wonder if Michael would fanboy over him since Alonso is a Liverpool legend...)

I don't know. On set stories make Hardy out to often be a jackass to crew. Of course, that would just make everyone love Michael more.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> It would be heaven on Earth! =) Two of the most powerful actors nowadays, only good stuff could come out!


 Yep, the finest of their generation imo  both have excellent ability to transform themselves to completely different roles


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Yep, the finest of their generation imo  both have excellent ability to transform themselves to completely different roles



Couldn't agree more! :okay:


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> Ooh, lovely. He's been there a few times. Some day, he's going to run into native son and Michael doppelganger Xabi Alonso. THAT'S a picture I want to see! (I wonder if Michael would fanboy over him since Alonso is a Liverpool legend...)
> 
> I don't know. On set stories make Hardy out to often be a jackass to crew. Of course, that would just make everyone love Michael more.



Haha it was quite amusing when i found out he's a Liverpool fan, thought he'd be a Gooner


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, I was so excited to see something, anything on Macbeth I posted in haste, lol


Don't worry,  it's actually very nice.

That pic where he's sleeping is old.  I don't remember if he has filmed  something in San Sebastian..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Don't worry,  it's actually very nice.
> 
> That pic where he's sleeping is old.  I don't remember if he has filmed  something in San Sebastian..



Oooh I figured since his hair is still longer, not that short  Curious to see how he'll look in X-Men!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Well, don't know why he didn't take pics with that guy...
> 
> I know Alicia is 26 but she looks 20 LoL Although they look beautiful together, I find them a bit weird because of this difference. Madalina looked her age or older at least (both are 26).
> 
> Thanks for the pics! =)


I think Madalina is 27/28 yo,and yes she looks her age.. 
Michael is not very familiar with social networks ,but now I think  he knows that  when fans and friends post some pics,they become somewhat "popular",so maybe he was taken by surprise,since he posed with that other fan soon after,or he was simply tired,I don't know..  Actually I think it was nice that he said "let's shake hands instead!",I remember a recent interview where he said he didn't understand why people are so eager for pics when they could actually exchange a few words.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh I figured since his hair is still longer, not that short  Curious to see how he'll look in X-Men!


  He should cut his hair now..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> He should cut his hair now..



haahahaha me too! But you know...80s LoL it's possible they want him to have a longer hair, even though in DOFP Magneto had Michael's haircut. Let's wait and see!  I liked his look in First Class, he could have that one again!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think Madalina is 27/28 yo,and yes she looks her age..
> Michael is not very familiar with social networks ,but now I think  he knows that  when fans and friends post some pics,they become somewhat "popular",so maybe he was taken by surprise,since he posed with that other fan soon after,or he was simply tired,I don't know..  Actually I think it was nice that he said "let's shake hands instead!",I remember a recent interview where he said he didn't understand why people are so eager for pics when they could actually exchange a few words.



No, she's 26, only two months older than Alicia. At least according to Google  But some people have the same age and look rather younger, older or their age LoL I just find them a bit weird because she looks very younger than she actually is and Michael looks his age so there are times they look father and daughter. To me of course!

Yeah, Michael is always nice to fans, maybe he was in a hurry for some reason and rather shake that guy's hands instead. I also don't like to take pics, usually I'm the one who takes them when my friends see celebs  I rather talk or ask a written autograph.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> *No, she's 26, only two months older than Alicia.* At least according to Google  But some people have the same age and look rather younger, older or their age LoL I just find them a bit weird because she looks very younger than she actually is and Michael looks his age so there are times they look father and daughter. To me of course!
> 
> Yeah, Michael is always nice to fans, maybe he was in a hurry for some reason and rather shake that guy's hands instead. I also don't like to take pics, usually I'm the one who takes them when my friends see celebs  I rather talk or ask a written autograph.


I don't believe it's that her age..



> I don't know. On set stories make Hardy out to often be a jackass to crew. Of course, that would just make everyone love Michael more.


I don't always like  Tom Hardy,but it would be very interesting seeing them acting together.
I think Hardy is fundamentally a nice guy when  he doesn't  interact with other difficult people.I'm  sure he wouldn't have any problem with Michael.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't believe it's that her age..
> 
> 
> I don't always like  Tom Hardy,but it would be very interesting seeing them acting together.
> I think Hardy is fundamentally a nice guy when  he doesn't  interact with other difficult people.I'm  sure he wouldn't have any problem with Michael.



I think Hardy would't have problems with Michael, since he's quite easy to work with and I've never heard anyone complaining about him. About Hardy yeah, but that's his way of working, it's life. I wanna see him promotin Mad Max in Cannes with Charlize Theron and then The Revenant, which had many problems in its shooting. But Hardy posted a pic of him and Iñárritu on set quite funny LoL


----------



## italian style

i don't know who this guy is but i like what he says...&#128521;https://mobile.twitter.com/andreaswiseman


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> i don't know who this guy is but i like what he says...&#128521;https://mobile.twitter.com/andreaswiseman





I know he'll give another stunning performance in Macbeth. Counting the days for Cannes!


----------



## italian style

I feel the same about Machbeth...


----------



## Allie28

Yay on the good Macbeth review!  Knew Fassy would kill it!



> Andrea Byrne &#8207;@andreabyrne  · 53m53 minutes ago
> Spotted a very handsome Michael Fassbender with his very beautiful girlfriend in the Maria Christina Hotel in San Sebastian.


----------



## mollie12

Allie28 said:


> Andrea Byrne &#8207;@andreabyrne  1h1 hour ago
> Spotted a very handsome Michael Fassbender with his very beautiful girlfriend in the Maria Christina Hotel in San Sebastian.



Was just about to post that myself.   I guess that answers some questions.


----------



## BadAzzBish

bhb2014 said:


> Oh I'm sorry, in the description it said Maiko =( But this one is her right?



Yes, I believe so. Fassy looks so young!


----------



## bhb2014

Cool! I hope he relax and recovers his energies before promoting Slow West, Macbeth and then shooting X-Men  

He was in San Sebastian in 2011, now I remember it!


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Sooooo, I may as well confess. I saw some of Slow West last weekend via DirecTV, but what started as a lazy weekend afternoon, quickly at that time, became a bonfire, and I was distracted.
> 
> What I saw, I did like, and the humorous elements I did enjoy. Unfortunately, because of circumstance, I did not see ALL of the story.
> 
> The cinematography (Hi, Harvey:giggles: ) was fantastic by the way.
> 
> I thought about a repurchase, but I think I'll just wait for the cinema


The cinematographer Robbie Ryan did an awesome work in Fish Tank too.


> I think Hardy would't have problems with Michael, since he's quite easy to work with and I've never heard anyone complaining about him. About Hardy yeah, but that's his way of working, it's life. I wanna see him promotin Mad Max in Cannes with Charlize Theron and then The Revenant, which had many problems in its shooting. But Hardy posted a pic of him and Iñárritu on set quite funny LoL


Ahahah!! He wore a T-shirt with that pic! At least they are keeping it cool.. :wondering


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Was just about to post that myself.   I guess that answers some questions.


What questions?

Filming has wrapped for The Danish Girl,right?


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> Cool! I hope he relax and recovers his energies before promoting Slow West, Macbeth and then shooting X-Men
> 
> He was in San Sebastian in 2011, now I remember it!


I like the second picture. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Morgane

italian style said:


> i don't know who this guy is but i like what he says...&#55357;&#56841;https://twitter.com/andreaswiseman


Screen International is a film magazine,Screendaily is the website.   I think they are previewing material for Cannes.
Good news!




bhb2014 said:


> Cool! I hope he relax and recovers his energies before promoting Slow West, Macbeth and then shooting X-Men
> 
> He was in San Sebastian in 2011, now I remember it!


Yes,he was there for Shame! The second pic is very nice. His smile is infectious.
I think it's possible he's in Spain for AC..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,he was there for Shame! The second pic is very nice. His smile is infectious.
> I think it's possible he's in Spain for AC..



Cool! =)

I think he's just on vacations with Alicia, enjoying their time together before he starts working insanely again LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Cool! =)
> 
> I think he's just on vacations with Alicia, enjoying their time together before he starts working insanely again LoL


Actually I was thinking about those rumours regarding the Spanish Inquisition..  It's possible that they will film in Spain.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Actually I was thinking about those rumours regarding the Spanish Inquisition..  It's possible that they will film in Spain.



oooh I see. But I think shooting only starts in Summer. And I also believe he'll have his hair cut for the film. Just some fun with his girl now =)


----------



## Lambnyla

I think he's filming in Montreal first for xmen then start AC in london. They may film in Spain.


----------



## Lambnyla

Is Michael playing Altair the Syrian guy from AC?


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> I think he's filming in Montreal first for xmen then start AC in london. They may film in Spain.



Exactly! Maybe they'll shoot in Spain, I don't know. But for now I think it's holiday time =) There is no official plot released, we might know more soon, mayne in Cannes he'll talk about it.


----------



## mchris55

Interesting tidbit about Robbie Ryan, thanks Morgane.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Interesting tidbit about Robbie Ryan, thanks Morgane.







> oooh I see. *But I think shooting only starts in Summer.* And I also believe he'll have his hair cut for the film. Just some fun with his girl now =)


Oh yes,I know.  But maybe he's also looking for some locations,since he's one of the producers. I think they will start filming in september,october. I hope it will involve new characters.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Oh yes,I know.  But maybe he's also looking for some locations,since he's one of the producers. I think they will start filming in september,october. I hope it will involve new characters.



Huum possible indeed!  I think it was already said that the story will be new and will respect the game's universe. So yeah, we can expect new characters  This person below said she read a script from late 2013 (already changed) and it follows:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2094766/board/thread/240860698


----------



## bhb2014

What's wrong with this website? LoL The article changes completely its title LoL

http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...k-assassins-creed-ex-machina-relationship.htm


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> What's wrong with this website? LoL The article changes completely its title LoL
> 
> http://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/1...k-assassins-creed-ex-machina-relationship.htm



Guys, don't give traffic to this website.   It's complete and total bull****.  No different from fanfiction.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Guys, don't give traffic to this website.   It's complete and total bull****.  No different from fanfiction.



Good idea LoL won't do that anymore. But this title was so ridiculous hahaha tons of people shared it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Good idea LoL won't do that anymore. But this title was so ridiculous hahaha tons of people shared it.



Lol it looks like tons of peoplke share their articles but these are all automated retweets, from fake identity accounts; so every time they publish one of their bullsh#t stories there are about 200 "retweets" . I wish I could find a way to block them all.

To the poster who asked about the Danish Girl, it wrapped before Easter.

Regarding XMen which starts filming today, I read that filming starts with the new younger cast and established cast like Michael will drift in over the coming weeks; seems to be the case as he is with Alicia in San Sebastian....


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol it looks like tons of peoplke share their articles but these are all automated retweets, from fake identity accounts; so every time they publish one of their bullsh#t stories there are about 200 "retweets" . I wish I could find a way to block them all.
> 
> To the poster who asked about the Danish Girl, it wrapped before Easter.
> 
> Regarding XMen which starts filming today, I read that filming starts with the new younger cast and established cast like Michael will drift in over the coming weeks; seems to be the case as he is with Alicia in San Sebastian....



True, no real accounts, most of them fake ones.

Agreed about X-Men! Singer has been publishing pics of the cast and only with the cast of young generation of mutants. Maybe Michael and others will only start shooting in late May or something so he'll have some time with Alicia before promoting Slow West and Macbeth at Cannes. I hope he rests because after his vacations he'll work until the end of the year


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh Michael! Do you think he'll have a sexy side in Macbeth too? Or we'll only see his evil and violent side in it?

http://www.popsugar.com/love/Michae...s-32163714?utm_campaign=social_share_button_d


----------



## SusanBeach

> bhb2014	 Oooh Michael! Do you think he'll have a sexy side in Macbeth too? Or we'll only see his evil and violent side in it?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/love/Michael...share_button_d



 Thank you so much, LOVE IT


----------



## italian style

He would probably show his  sexy side also playing  Sponge Bob....i am sure his Macbeth will be amazing and intense...


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> True, no real accounts, most of them fake ones.
> 
> Agreed about X-Men! Singer has been publishing pics of the cast and only with the cast of young generation of mutants. Maybe Michael and others will only start shooting in late May or something so he'll have some time with Alicia before promoting Slow West and Macbeth at Cannes. I hope he rests because after his vacations he'll work until the end of the year



It would make sense for Michael to delay heading to Montreal until after his Cannes appearance; don't know yet what date Macbeth is showing. Alicia should also be at Cannes as she is the "voice of Ingrid Bergman" in the Cannes tribute. Maybe they will stay in the northern Spain/southern France region until Cannes. They are definitely getting some rest and relaxation up to now, it didn't surprise me at all that he didn't attend Tribeca. But alternatively they may also head home to London before Cannes; I  doubt he brought his designer suits with him to Spain!


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> It would make sense for Michael to delay heading to Montreal until after his Cannes appearance; don't know yet what date Macbeth is showing. Alicia should also be at Cannes as she is the "voice of Ingrid Bergman" in the Cannes tribute. Maybe they will stay in the northern Spain/southern France region until Cannes. They are definitely getting some rest and relaxation up to now, it didn't surprise me at all that he didn't attend Tribeca. But alternatively they may also head home to London before Cannes; I  doubt he brought his designer suits with him to Spain!



Yeah, I think that's what's gonna happen. Sometime to relax until next week, then promote Slow West (he won't snub the film again) and then head to Cannes. I think Cannes will screen Macbeth in the middle of the festival, like on May 18th or May 19th. Let's see when they announce their schedule 

Maybe he'll check some things in Spain for AC, maybe he's there just for holidays with his girlfriend. But next week there's Met Gala, I think Alicia might attend. I don't think they would make an appearance together so soon but he might be in NY to promote SW


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> What's wrong with this website? LoL The article changes completely its title LoL


Do you remember that other "article" about Michael and Marion? It's basically clickbait fanfiction.



> Lol *it looks like tons of peoplke share their articles but these are all automated retweets, from fake identity accounts; so every time they publish one of their bullsh#t stories there are about 200 "retweets" . I wish I could find a way to block them all.
> *
> To the poster who asked about the Danish Girl, it wrapped before Easter.
> 
> Regarding XMen which starts filming today, I read that filming starts with the new younger cast and established cast like Michael will drift in over the coming weeks; seems to be the case as he is with Alicia in San Sebastian....


Exactly. I was the one who asked for The Danish Girl. Thanks.
It doesn't surprise me,Hooper films quickly.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> It would make sense for Michael to delay heading to Montreal until after his Cannes appearance; don't know yet what date Macbeth is showing. Alicia should also be at Cannes as she is the "voice of Ingrid Bergman" in the Cannes tribute. Maybe they will stay in the northern Spain/southern France region until Cannes. They are definitely getting some rest and relaxation up to now, it didn't surprise me at all that he didn't attend Tribeca. But alternatively they may also head home to London before Cannes; I  doubt he brought his designer suits with him to Spain!


Yes,Alicia is the voice for the documentary that will celebrate Ingrid Bergman's centenary. 
I'm curious to see if they will show up together. The last time was with Leasi Andrews ,if I remember well.


----------



## Lambnyla

Michael is back in London according to a fan. I agree with what you all are saying.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Michael is back in London according to a fan. I agree with what you all are saying.



Already? That was fast! LoL


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh Michael! Do you think he'll have a sexy side in Macbeth too? Or we'll only see his evil and violent side in it?
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/love/Michae...s-32163714?utm_campaign=social_share_button_d



Those GIFS....  

Just look at God work.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Do you remember that other "article" about Michael and Marion? It's basically clickbait fanfiction.
> 
> 
> Exactly. I was the one who asked for The Danish Girl. Thanks.
> It doesn't surprise me,Hooper films quickly.



hahahaha that article and the one on Daily Mail about Michael hitting on Marion at BAFTA in 2013 LoL they would never be a couple LoL I have so much fun reading these things, even though they are garbage hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,Alicia is the voice for the documentary that will celebrate Ingrid Bergman's centenary.
> I'm curious to see if they will show up together. The last time was with Leasi Andrews ,if I remember well.



Andrews? When? In 2009? I don't think they will walk the red carpet but perhaps attend the same parties, like Macbeth's and AMFAR. I'm curious to know if she'll attend the Met next Monday...it's possible that he's in NY too for Slow West.


----------



## SusanBeach

Lambnyla 





> Michael is back in London according to a fan. I agree with what you all are saying.



I also saw that comment but I think it´s a misunderstanding, it´s about the guy that wanted a picture but had a handshake, IMO that was before Spain  but who knows?


----------



## miss clare

This site has pictures of Michael and Maiko during the Cannes 2008 premiere of Hunger
http://www.michaelfassbender.org/PremiereHungerCannese.html


----------



## Lambnyla

SusanBeach said:


> Lambnyla
> 
> I also saw that comment but I think it´s a misunderstanding, it´s about the guy that wanted a picture but had a handshake, IMO that was before Spain  but who knows?



Are we talking about this guy? 

https://instagram.com/p/1_GnLJgDqo/ 

This is who I was referring to.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> Lambnyla
> 
> I also saw that comment but I think it´s a misunderstanding, it´s about the guy that wanted a picture but had a handshake, IMO that was before Spain  but who knows?



No this guy is in London, not Spain. He posted this at 5.30pm yesterday (Monday) in Dean Street, Soho London.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Are we talking about this guy?
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/1_GnLJgDqo/
> 
> This is who I was referring to.



hahahaahahahahahahahhhaha another guy he didn't wanna take a pic with. Not we know why: he was in a rush  but he did shake his hands and the fan was still very amazed LoL loved his reaction! So it was a quick trip then, maybe just for the weekend before heading to US again. I think that in UK his film only gets a Summer release so we'll probably be seeing him in NY soon  AGAIN LoL


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> This site has pictures of Michael and Maiko during the Cannes 2008 premiere of Hunger
> http://www.michaelfassbender.org/PremiereHungerCannese.html



How long did he date her? Two years or so? I think he took her because they had been dating for longer and back then he wasn't very famous so he probably managed to spend a lot of time with her. Like I said before, I don't think we'll see him walking the red carpet with Alicia, only attending parties. IF they do pose together we can be sure this is indeed a serious relationship


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaahahahahahahahhhaha another guy he didn't wanna take a pic with. Not we know why: he was in a rush  but he did shake his hands and the fan was still very amazed LoL loved his reaction! So it was a quick trip then, maybe just for the weekend before heading to US again. I think that in UK his film only gets a Summer release so we'll probably be seeing him in NY soon  AGAIN LoL



hm we dont know how long he has been in spain actually...before the sightings in san sebastian and barcelona, there was sighting in madrid too i think, so it's probably longer than a weekend  

anyway i cant wait for him to get back to the x men set! the concept art (and nightcrawler!) look awesome. what role do you guys think magneto will play this time? here's hoping the magneto/mystique rumour is untrue


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> hm we dont know how long he has been in spain actually...before the sightings in san sebastian and barcelona, there was sighting in madrid too i think, so it's probably longer than a weekend
> 
> anyway i cant wait for him to get back to the x men set! the concept art (and nightcrawler!) look awesome. what role do you guys think magneto will play this time? here's hoping the magneto/mystique rumour is untrue



Huuum when was he spotted in Spain? I remeber him being spotted in London recently too. Maybe he spent a week over there or something. It's possible he was in Madrid to check something for AC and used his extra time to go on vacation with Alicia.

Magneto will be quite older in this one so we can expect him to age a bit. He'll be like 40 or 50 in this one? I think McAvoy will be bold already too. About Raven...have no idea! But perhaps there will be something going on...


----------



## miss clare

I think he and Maiko lived together.


----------



## Allie28

NEW Macbeth stills!!!

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=44149


----------



## Reborn

pearlyqueen said:


> No this guy is in London, not Spain. He posted this at 5.30pm yesterday (Monday) in Dean Street, Soho London.



Noticing a pattern, there is obviously something important he does or a business activity in the soho area as last three London sightings are in or near that area.


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> NEW Macbeth stills!!!
> 
> http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=44149



i'm ****ting myself with excitement here


----------



## pearlyqueen

Reborn said:


> Noticing a pattern, there is obviously something important he does or a business activity in the soho area as last three London sightings are in or near that area.



Soho in London is where the film and tv companies have their offices. He moves around London quite freely, for the most part unnoticed.


----------



## italian style

Allie28 said:


> NEW Macbeth stills!!!
> 
> http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=44149


 


Thank you !!!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> NEW Macbeth stills!!!
> 
> http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=44149



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Beautiful, beautiful! I can already tell that Michael and Marion will have an amazing chemistry and he'll rule as Macbeth like any actor ever did! I just don't wanna see him losing his head again LoL Prometheus was enough! hahahaha


----------



## mchris55

Well, well. 

It looks GREAT!!!

Thanks, Studiocanal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reborn

pearlyqueen said:


> Soho in London is where the film and tv companies have their offices. He moves around London quite freely, for the most part unnoticed.



Actually I was wondering if his own company may have offices in that area. 
the point being that last three sightings in London were pretty much in the same area, and unless he has moved to that area (which though not impossible is doubtful) its still an interesting observation , esp for someone who travels around the city unnoticed for the main.


----------



## bhb2014

Just so you can see them here and appreciate these two wonderful actors together


----------



## Reborn

The stills look fantastic!


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> The stills look fantastic!



Yes they do!  First thing a friend of mine said was: "Wow, these two would have beautiful babies" LoL it's definitely not a lie hahahaha can't wait to watch Macbeth!


----------



## Artica

Reborn said:


> Noticing a pattern, there is obviously something important he does or a business activity in the soho area as last three London sightings are in or near that area.



Soho is media land in London. It has lots of Post Production houses, casting suits and film production offices. Plus there are lots of famous restaurants and members-only clubs. You can spot quite a few musicians and actors on the streets of Soho.


----------



## Lou9

Gorgeous pics! I hope we get a trailer soon!


----------



## Morgane

Fantastic stills!!   Michael and  Marion look obviously great and now I can't wait to see the trailer. The costume designer is Jacqueline Durran and I've loved her work in  Atonement and above all in Anna Karenina.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Soho in London is where the film and tv companies have their offices. He moves around London quite freely, for the most part unnoticed.


It's possible that they are working on the pre-production for AC.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Andrews? When? In 2009?* I don't think they will walk the red carpet but perhaps attend the same parties,* like Macbeth's and AMFAR. I'm curious to know if she'll attend the Met next Monday...it's possible that he's in NY too for Slow West.


Yes,in 2009. Maiko was with him at Cannes for Hunger,LA when IB and Fish Tank premiered there.
I don't think it either.  Someone here mentioned an American journalist who should interview him,I suppose in NY.

Three nice videos from the Venice Film Festival,in one he jumps past the security guards to greet his fans  :
http://youtube.com/watch?v=n9u33XNw4Cc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SFT5rHxu_M4
With Viggo Mortensen:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=z63SV4e5v0c


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Fantastic stills!!   Michael and  Marion look obviously great and now I can't wait to see the trailer. The costume designer is Jacqueline Durran and I've loved her work in  Atonement and above all in Anna Karenina.



Yeah, she's awesome! She did Mr. Turner and Pride & Prejudice too! Great choice


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,in 2009. Maiko was with him at Cannes for Hunger,LA when IB and Fish Tank premiered there.
> I don't think it either.  Someone here mentioned an American journalist who should interview him,I suppose in NY.
> 
> Three nice videos from the Venice Film Festival,in one he jumps past the security guards to greet his fans  :
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=n9u33XNw4Cc
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=SFT5rHxu_M4
> With Viggo Mortensen:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=z63SV4e5v0c



I love his pics at Venice  The videos are awesome hahahahaha But my best moments from this film's promotion are him dancing with Keira and Viggo LoL


----------



## PurseLynne

bhb2014 said:


> Just so you can see them here and appreciate these two wonderful actors together


Beautiful!


----------



## miss clare

Reborn said:


> Noticing a pattern, there is obviously something important he does or a business activity in the soho area as last three London sightings are in or near that area.


I think his DMC Films has offices in Mortimer St. which is a few blocks from the Soho area.


----------



## italian style

Some good news: Michael got the nomination for best male actor for IFTA for his role in Frank....




http://www.iftn.ie/news/?act1=record&only=1&aid=73&rid=4288251&tpl=archnews&force=1


and it seems that someone spotted him in New York...if i am able i post the link...


----------



## italian style

https://twitter.com/MxPf[URL="https://twitter.com/MxPf"][/URL]h


----------



## Lambnyla

italian style said:


> https://twitter.com/MxPf[URL="https://twitter.com/MxPf"][/URL]h



The account is suspended!


----------



## italian style

Ops...sorry....


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Ops...sorry....



So he's in New York now! This means he'll promote Slow West soon  I hope so!


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Some good news: Michael got the nomination for best male actor for IFTA for his role in Frank....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iftn.ie/news/?act1=record&only=1&aid=73&rid=4288251&tpl=archnews&force=1
> 
> 
> and it seems that someone spotted him in New York...if i am able i post the link...



OMG, I'm so happy for Frank and everyone involved! NINE nods, that's amazing  this time, Michael was considered leading and Gleeson supporting. Cool that he's in the same category of Jack Reynor, who really admires him and will star in Macbeth. Thanks for the news!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I love his pics at Venice  The videos are awesome hahahahaha But my best moments from this film's promotion are him dancing with Keira and Viggo LoL


Ahahah!!



italian style said:


> Some good news: Michael got the nomination for best male actor for IFTA for his role in Frank....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iftn.ie/news/?act1=record&only=1&aid=73&rid=4288251&tpl=archnews&force=1
> 
> 
> and it seems that someone spotted him in New York...if i am able i post the link...



Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, I'm so happy for Frank and everyone involved! NINE nods, that's amazing * this time, Michael was considered leading and Gleeson supporting.* Cool that he's in the same category of Jack Reynor, who really admires him and will star in Macbeth. Thanks for the news!


Yes,their roles are not well-defined.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,their roles are not well-defined.



Yeah, after watching it I'd consider both leading. But even though I love Gleeson, Michael totally rules the film IMO


----------



## mchris55

Wow, that's funny. We are all over the place. I considered Fassbender to be supporting and Gleeson to be the lead.


----------



## Allie28

Another twitter sighting in NYC....



> tj &#8207;@tbaybj  · 18m18 minutes ago
> Holy affyhfr6reucxcvnnvxxxvvhyMNh8 MICHAEL FASSBENDER JUST WALKED PAST ME ON THE VENCH. YOU DON'T KNOW HOW BADLY I WANT HIM.





> tj &#8207;@tbaybj  · 12m12 minutes ago
> See I'm not lying.  He just walked past me again,  but just as i was saying "Can he please just come ask me out" LOL pic.twitter.com/ItRBB8phKC



Hopeful this means some Slow West promo before X-men.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Wow, that's funny. We are all over the place. I considered Fassbender to be supporting and Gleeson to be the lead.


 For the BIFAs he was supprting,so yes,it's open to debate.










http://www.torontosun.com/2011/09/12/fassbender-proud-of-shame
I like this quote: 


> "As for me being a commodity, well, this thing with, 'Is it such a good idea for your image to be doing this?' well, bollocks. It's my job to go to places that are uncomfortable to go to, or to push the envelope, so that an audience member can vicariously take that journey with me, and ask questions, serious questions of themselves." He smiled and added, "As well as doing more popcorn-driven films."


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Another twitter sighting in NYC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful this means some Slow West promo before X-men.




hahahahaahaha cool! Here's the pic, it looks like him, at least from his back  it seems that jacket he was wearing in Spain with Alicia.

About his schedule, I predict him promoting Slow West and then heading to Cannes before shooting X-Men in Canada. Still curious about his hair as Magneto!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Another twitter sighting in NYC....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful this means some Slow West promo before X-men.



Yes,it's pretty sure that he will do a bit of promotion. I'm also curious to see if he'll say something about Jobs or Macbeth.


----------



## mollie12

There was another tweet last night about him sitting behind a girl at a restaurant while she was trying to enjoy her tasting menu.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahaahaha cool! Here's the pic, it looks like him, at least from his back  it seems that jacket he was wearing in Spain with Alicia.
> 
> About his schedule, I predict him promoting Slow West and then heading to Cannes before shooting X-Men in Canada. Still curious about his hair as Magneto!



Thanks for posting the pic.  I'm still not good at that, lol.

The pic is kinda cool, kinda sad at the same time.  Guess it proves even movie stars walk lonely streets of garbage....


----------



## mollie12

Also:

Holly Yeamans
&#8207;@HamburgerHollz
I walked right next to Michael Fassbender. I smiled at him and he smiled at me. Life complete.
@feelmyfancy he was with a pretty lady. Saw him in Soho.

Roxie Vizcarra
&#8207;@roxination
I just saw michael fassbender on Lafayette!!!!!!!!!!! Was with a lady I am guessing is not the one he is beating


----------



## Lambnyla

So he's with Alicia possibly. The beating tweet was a little uncalled for.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Also:
> 
> Holly Yeamans
> &#8207;@HamburgerHollz
> I walked right next to Michael Fassbender. I smiled at him and he smiled at me. Life complete.
> @feelmyfancy he was with a pretty lady. Saw him in Soho.
> 
> Roxie Vizcarra
> &#8207;@roxination
> I just saw michael fassbender on Lafayette!!!!!!!!!!! Was with a lady I am guessing is not the one he is beating



What the hell did she mean with "not the one he is beating"? Beating? WTF?


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> So he's with Alicia possibly. The beating tweet was a little uncalled for.



OR it's someone else and the girl who said the awful thing thinks he beats Alicia. How can she say that? I'm gonna report her.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> OR it's someone else and the girl who said the awful thing thinks he beats Alicia. How can she say that? I'm gonna report her.



No don't report her. Just inform her nicely that that's not true.


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> So he's with Alicia possibly. The beating tweet was a little uncalled for.


Probably he's with her. About the beating bit I have no words anymore..


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> No don't report her. Just inform her nicely that that's not true.



I already did. It's VERY serious to say something like that and totally wrong, specially after it's been already proved he never beated anyone. Someone even answered asking if he's a beater =(


----------



## Lambnyla

Morgane said:


> Probably he's with her. About the beating bit I have no words anymore..



Poor guy, he keeps getting tied back to that.


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> No don't report her. Just inform her nicely that that's not true.



It's useless reporting her and it's useless trying to explain something to those people. I've already talked about this question,this is how the ****ty web works..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Probably he's with her. About the beating bit I have no words anymore..



If it's Alicia indeed, I think we'll see more pics of them together tomorrow LoL Weren't they spotted in Soho earlier this month?


----------



## Lambnyla

Well, that right. It isn't cool to say something like that when it's not true. she needs to know that it isn't true as well so she won't keep insisting it is.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> If it's Alicia indeed, I think we'll see more pics of them together tomorrow LoL Weren't they spotted in Soho earlier this month?



Haha yeah we probz would see. Yeah they were spotted smooching hahah.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Haha yeah we probz would see. Yeah they were spotted smooching hahah.



Well, I'm gonna be honest: this thing is lasting more than I thought it would. Too soon to say they are soul mates BUT they're really trying to be together. Won't be surprised if she attends Slow West's premiere in NY and Macbeth's at Cannes. Let's see if she'll attend Met Gala too and he'll be there


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> Poor guy, he keeps getting tied back to that.


Well,he's in good company,there are people like Leto who are considered "rapists"..   Now,Leto is a poseur and everything.. but these teens,I suppose,need to live without wifi,phones and tablets to re-educate themselves.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Well, I'm gonna be honest: this thing is lasting more than I thought it would. Too soon to say they are soul mates BUT they're really trying to be together. Won't be surprised if she attends Slow West's premiere in NY and Macbeth's at Cannes. Let's see if she'll attend Met Gala too and he'll be there



They are dating, and I think we will see something whether it's a tweet or pic of them together. I think Michael is trying on his part to have some kind of relationship. I mean this industry does leave you lonely so why not?


----------



## Lambnyla

Morgane said:


> Well,he's in good company,there are people like Leto who are considered "rapists"..   Now,Leto is a poseur and everything.. but these teens,I suppose,need to live without wifi,phones and tablets to reducate themselves.



That's true. It's hard to be called something so serious like that. That's why we don't see Michael on the social media accounts.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> If it's Alicia indeed, I think we'll see more pics of them together tomorrow LoL Weren't they spotted in Soho earlier this month?



I can't remember the link/article, but I remember reading an Alicia interview lately that said she's actually been spending more time in NY/LA the last couple of years than in London because her best friends live there.   It's possible Soho is now their (MF/AV) go-to NY locale that's where her friends live.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> There was another tweet last night about him sitting behind a girl at a restaurant while she was trying to enjoy her tasting menu.



Trying? Was he bothering her too?Stealing her food,maybe?


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> They are dating, and I think we will see something whether it's a tweet or pic of them together. I think Michael is trying on his part to have some kind of relationship. I mean this industry does leave you lonely so why not?



He had other relationships before, they were short but still relationships  I'm surprised with this one because it's going on since October 2014 and even with their busy schedules they're making an effort to be together. I just don't know if it will last after she begins campaigning late this year and he starts shooting more two films and promoting others. Let's wait and see!


----------



## Lambnyla

mollie12 said:


> I can't remember the link/article, but I remember reading an Alicia interview lately that said she's actually been spending more time in NY/LA the last couple of years than in London because her best friends live there.   It's possible Soho is now their (MF/AV) go-to NY locale that's where her friends live.




Yeah that's right, she he a lot of Swedish friends living in New York who are surprisingly successful like her. I know one of her friends. She picks good friend.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I can't remember the link/article, but I remember reading an Alicia interview lately that said she's actually been spending more time in NY/LA the last couple of years than in London because her best friends live there.   It's possible Soho is now their (MF/AV) go-to NY locale that's where her friends live.



Cool! Maybe we'll see some pics of them in NY like we saw before. In LA will be even easier since there are tons of paparazzis


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I can't remember the link/article, but I remember reading an Alicia interview lately that said she's actually been spending more time in NY/LA the last couple of years than in London because her best friends live there.   It's possible Soho is now their (MF/AV) go-to NY locale that's where her friends live.


Yes,I remember that interview too.


----------



## pennylane93

Holly Yeamans
&#8207;@HamburgerHollz
@melsantos33 She had long light brown hair. Honestly, I wasn't really looking at her. Haha

yea sounds like alicia


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Holly Yeamans
> &#8207;@HamburgerHollz
> @melsantos33 She had long light brown hair. Honestly, I wasn't really looking at her. Haha
> 
> yea sounds like alicia



hahhahhahha it does sound like her! Guess Alicia is still not famous enough to get recognized but descriptions always help


----------



## Lambnyla

Hahah I love how she was honest about not looking at Alicia. Hahha Michael has that affect on people.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Hahah I love how she was honest about not looking at Alicia. Hahha Michael has that affect on people.



Like Alicia said, this time next year she expects to be more well-known so maybe people won't look just at him but at her too


----------



## Lambnyla

Idk how long their relationship will last but you can expect Alicia getting know this year. She and Michael are going to be busy bees.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Cool! Maybe we'll see some pics of them in NY like we saw before. In LA will be even easier since there are tons of paparazzis



Please no!! Other pages and comments of people overanalysing their body language,debating if they were looking at the paps,if someone called them,etc..



bhb2014 said:


> Well, I'm gonna be honest: this thing is lasting more than I thought it would. Too soon to say they are soul mates BUT they're really trying to be together. Won't be surprised if she attends Slow West's premiere in NY and Macbeth's at Cannes. Let's see if she'll attend Met Gala too and he'll be there


I'm pretty sure she will be at Cannes,but  I doubt she will pose with him on the red carpet... 
Maybe someone here will not agree with me,but I don't want to see him "integrated" in that type of showbiz (Met Gala).


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> I'm pretty sure she will be at Cannes,but  I doubt she will pose with him on the red carpet...
> Maybe someone here will not agree with me,but I don't want to see him "integrated" in that type of showbiz (Met Gala).



I was just wondering if Vuitton is one of the fashion houses that invites a celeb or two to the Met Gala.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Please no!! Other pages and comments of people overanalysing their body language,debating if they were looking at the paps,if someone called them,etc..
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure she will be at Cannes,but  I doubt she will pose with him on the red carpet...
> Maybe someone here will not agree with me,but I don't want to see him "integrated" in that type of showbiz (Met Gala).



hahahhahhaha true! Many people will say it's fake and only PR stuff  Although I think they did see paparazzis and tried to look natural (which ended up WEIRD), it wasn't pretending, it was cute. I'm not a fan of her after that interview but she and Michael are happy and that's what matters.

Yeah, she'll be there because of Bergman1s documentary. If they walk the red carpet it's a sign they're serious, let's see. Now she's in NY with him, even though she has already promoted Ex Machina...or does she have more events to attend over there? I wanted to know if she'll attend the Met next Monday.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Like Alicia said, this time next year she expects to be more well-known so maybe people won't look just at him but at her too



well she now seems to be sci-fi fans' new favorite after ex machina


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> well she now seems to be sci-fi fans' new favorite after ex machina



 With the film's big expansion more people will know who she is and we won't have to be wondering if Michael is with her or not LoL People will say "Oh, I've just seen Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander in Soho!"


----------



## Allie28

Wow. Thread's really hopping today!  Thanks for all the info, ladies.

I agree that most likely we'll see AV and Fassy at after parties and such rather than officially posing on red carpets.  But they could surprise us.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> Please no!! Other pages and comments of people overanalysing their body language,debating if they were looking at the paps,if someone called them,etc..



lol you dont need pap pics for the overanalysis to emerge. it happened with the pics of them hanging out with friends and the one at the airport..it's like everyone suddenly became an expert psychologist overnight


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahhahhaha true! Many people will say it's fake and only PR stuff  *Although I think they did see paparazzis and tried to look natural (which ended up WEIRD), it wasn't pretending, it was cute.* I'm not a fan of her after that interview but she and Michael are happy and that's what matters.
> 
> Yeah, she'll be there because of Bergman1s documentary. If they walk the red carpet it's a sign they're serious, let's see. Now she's in NY with him, even though she has already promoted Ex Machina...or does she have more events to attend over there? I wanted to know if she'll attend the Met next Monday.


It's what I think too.  They were trying to look natural but the result was just awkward. Also,celebs are papped in NY everyday. Not always it's PR stuff. I've seen Hathaway and husband  several times on Just Jared,recently. It's just an example. I don't think she has something to promote these days.



> well she now seems to be sci-fi fans' new favorite after ex machina


Ex-Machina is expanding nationwide and people are absolutely praising all  the performances,above all Alicia and Oscar Isaac. Sony will release Testament of Youth in June,so yes,it's a matter of time and someone will recognize her too !!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Wow. Thread's really hopping today!  Thanks for all the info, ladies.
> 
> I agree that most likely we'll see AV and Fassy at after parties and such rather than officially posing on red carpets.  But they could surprise us.



Yes! I love surprises! =)


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I was just wondering if Vuitton is one of the fashion houses that invites a celeb or two to the Met Gala.


http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/designers/news/a10713/met-gala-2015/
Ghesquière is on  the guest list,these are some of the celebrities:
Celebrities: Rihanna, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West, Julianne Moore, Katy Perry, Seth Meyers, James Corden, Harvey Weinstein, Jessica Chastain, Bradley Cooper, Benedict Cumberbatch, Claire Danes, Hugh Dancy, Colin Firth, Livia Firth, Neil Patrick Harris, Anne Hathaway, Ethan Hawke, Dakota Johnson, Spike Jonze, Blake Lively, Ryan Reynolds, Baz Luhrmann, Sienna Miller, Carey Mulligan, Marcus Mumford, Rita Ora, Sarah Jessica Parker and Matthew Broderick, Eddie Redmayne, Amanda Seyfried, Ivanka *****, Florence Welch, Allison Williams, Reese Witherspoon.
I'm surprised to see Mulligan.
I don't see among the names other testimonials..


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion/designers/news/a10713/met-gala-2015/
> Ghesquière is on  the guest list,these are some of the celebrities:
> Celebrities: Rihanna, Kim Kardashian and Kanye West, Julianne Moore, Katy Perry, Seth Meyers, James Corden, Harvey Weinstein, Jessica Chastain, Bradley Cooper, Benedict Cumberbatch, Claire Danes, Hugh Dancy, Colin Firth, Livia Firth, Neil Patrick Harris, Anne Hathaway, Ethan Hawke, Dakota Johnson, Spike Jonze, Blake Lively, Ryan Reynolds, Baz Luhrmann, Sienna Miller, Carey Mulligan, Marcus Mumford, Rita Ora, Sarah Jessica Parker and Matthew Broderick, Eddie Redmayne, Amanda Seyfried, Ivanka *****, Florence Welch, Allison Williams, Reese Witherspoon.
> I'm surprised to see Mulligan.
> I don't see among the names other testimonials..



Why would Mulligan be a surprise?  She's already attended three Met Galas and was the co-host of the event in 2012.  And she's in NYC for Skylight anyway.


----------



## bhb2014

Mulligan has attended before but now she'll be with Mumford, which is even more awesome! They're so cute!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Why would Mulligan be a surprise?  She's already attended three Met Galas and was the co-host of the event in 2012.  And she's in NYC for Skylight anyway.


True,I didn't remember it! She seems a very private person who doesn't like that type of spotlight.I've seen her complaining in the last interviews about being uncomfortable on red carpets,etc.. But she's in NYC for Skylight and Far From the Madding Crowd is going to be released there,so yes,it was predictable.


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> Yeah that's right, she he a lot of Swedish friends living in New York who are surprisingly successful like her. I know one of her friends. She picks good friend.


Personally?


----------



## Lambnyla

Morgane said:


> Personally?



Yeah, I don't see her much since she's in NY and I live more west coast. &#128512;


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> Yeah, I don't see her much since she's in NY and I live more west coast. &#128512;


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Please no!! Other pages and comments of people overanalysing their body language,debating if they were looking at the paps,if someone called them,etc..
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure she will be at Cannes,but  I doubt she will pose with him on the red carpet...
> Maybe someone here will not agree with me,but I don't want to see him "integrated" in that type of showbiz (Met Gala).



Lol, the analyzers are mainly Alicia haters who are doing their damndest to convince themselves that she is not his g/f. Doesn't matter how much evidence there is, pap pics, twitter sightings whatever, they devote hours trying to "prove" it's fake. Just looking back over April - they met in NYC to spend the weekend together, Michael flew home to London after Jobs (missed Tribeca) and has been with Alicia ever since, taking her to Spain with him. Now he has brought her to NY again for what is probably some pre Slow West promo. IMO he stopped by NY on his way to Montreal as it is close by. This level of togetherness is not giving me a "casually dating" vibe, but something more serious. Both travelled to NY twice just to spend the weekend together and are spending all their available time together. But the analyzers ignore this because it's not what they want to believe, as the saying goes, there's none so blind as those who won't see! Lol!


----------



## mchris55

Hathaway just opened her one woman show in NYC. That's why she's been papped quite frequently recently.


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, the analyzers are mainly Alicia haters who are doing their damndest to convince themselves that she is not his g/f. Doesn't matter how much evidence there is, pap pics, twitter sightings whatever, they devote hours trying to "prove" it's fake. Just looking back over April - they met in NYC to spend the weekend together, Michael flew home to London after Jobs (missed Tribeca) and has been with Alicia ever since, taking her to Spain with him. Now he has brought her to NY again for what is probably some pre Slow West promo. IMO he stopped by NY on his way to Montreal as it is close by. This level of togetherness is not giving me a "casually dating" vibe, but something more serious. Both travelled to NY twice just to spend the weekend together and are spending all their available time together. But the analyzers ignore this because it's not what they want to believe, as the saying goes, there's none so blind as those who won't see! Lol!



i dont want to go back there again but yeah...
two good looking people who share the same passion/ambition and spend lots of time working intensely together in close quarters...it's not hard to see
they could be attracted and/or develop feelings for each other, but apparently that concept is way too foreign for some people  I'm NOT suggesting that the celeb's PR teams (or the celebs themselves) aren't taking advantages of it sometimes, but that doesn't inescapably make the relationship fake. it's a very common occurence in hollywood.


----------



## baewatch

Frank is nominated for 9 Awards at the IFTAs next month! MF is up for Best Actor in the film! http://www.ifta.ie/awards/nominees_2015/


----------



## pennylane93

do you think michael will win the IFTA? i haven't seen reynor's,farrell's and dunford's performance so i cant compare..


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, the analyzers are mainly Alicia haters who are doing their damndest to convince themselves that she is not his g/f. Doesn't matter how much evidence there is, pap pics, twitter sightings whatever, they devote hours trying to "prove" it's fake. Just looking back over April - they met in NYC to spend the weekend together, Michael flew home to London after Jobs (missed Tribeca) and has been with Alicia ever since, taking her to Spain with him. Now he has brought her to NY again for what is probably some pre Slow West promo. IMO he stopped by NY on his way to Montreal as it is close by. This level of togetherness is not giving me a "casually dating" vibe, but something more serious. Both travelled to NY twice just to spend the weekend together and are spending all their available time together. But the analyzers ignore this because it's not what they want to believe, as the saying goes, there's none so blind as those who won't see! Lol!



Yeah, we can't say they're not real, they're totally dating. Michael had girlfriends before, she's just another one LoL We can't say they're gonna get married and have children but we can't say this isn't serious either. Two busy actors who manage to spend some time together evey time it's possible aren't just having fun, there's something more. He didn't miss Tribeca because of her though, I still think he puts his work above all and, so far, we've only seen Alicia going to him, not the opposite. If we see him supporting her, going to her shootings, etc, then I'll be surprised. Like I said before, if they're happy everything is fine


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> do you think michael will win the IFTA? i haven't seen reynor's,farrell's and dunford's performance so i cant compare..



I don't know...not only thinking about performance, does ITFA award the same actor two times in a row? Michael won last year, that's why I'm asking this. Maybe Reynor, maybe the actor from Patrick's Day, hard call!


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> and, so far, we've only seen Alicia going to him, not the opposite.


i thought he was the one who went to visit her in NY on easter? she had to promote ex machina in NY, while he didnt seem to have any work to do there.i could be wrong though 



bhb2014 said:


> I don't know...not only thinking about performance, does ITFA award the same actor two times in a row? Michael won last year, that's why I'm asking this. Maybe Reynor, maybe the actor from Patrick's Day, hard call!



yes but last year was for best supporting actor, he's the lead this year


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> i think he was the one who went to visit her in NY on easter? she had to promote ex machina in NY, while i dont remember he had any work to do there.i could be wrong though
> 
> 
> 
> yes but last year was for best supporting actor, he's the lead this year



Oooh it was his b-day on Easter, right? Why not spend it with his girlfriend? He didn't go there because of Ex Machina, it's just easier for them to meet in NY, it's their common place LoL


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh it was his b-day on Easter, right? Why not spend it with his girlfriend? He didn't go there because of Ex Machina, it's just easier for them to meet in NY, it's their common place LoL



yeah what i meant was that, he wasn't in NY for work that easter, he probably was just there to spend time with her..i was implying that it seemed like he also made an effort to be with her, not just the other way around


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> yeah what i meant was that, he wasn't in NY for work that easter, he probably was just there to spend time with her..i was implying that it seemed like he also made an effort to be with her, not just the other way around



I totally get you and I agree to some extent  What I meant was that it was his birthday so of course he would like to spend it with his girlfriend. He didn't go there because she was there for Ex Machina, he went there because of his b-day. Besides, she had been to California before and it's a looong trip to the east coast after crossing the Atlantic to see him. 

I wanna see if he'll be there for her too, like shootings and other promotions. Right now, for instance, I don't know if she has more interviews about Ex Machina so she's probably in NY to be close to him while he promotes Slow West. I still wonder if she'll attend the Met...


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, we can't say they're not real, they're totally dating. Michael had girlfriends before, she's just another one LoL We can't say they're gonna get married and have children but we can't say this isn't serious either. Two busy actors who manage to spend some time together evey time it's possible aren't just having fun, there's something more. He didn't miss Tribeca because of her though, I still think he puts his work above all and, so far, we've only seen Alicia going to him, not the opposite. If we see him supporting her, going to her shootings, etc, then I'll be surprised. Like I said before, if they're happy everything is fine



Well he barely has time to promote his own stuff, let alone hers! You say he didn't miss Tribeca because of her but how do you know? Yes he probably wanted some time at home after being away so long and she happens to live in London too. But what else did he have to do that was so urgent to make him pass on Tribeca? I get the impression that he's really making an effort with this relationship and that can only be because he has strong feelings for her.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Well he barely has time to promote his own stuff, let alone hers! You say he didn't miss Tribeca because of her but how do you know? Yes he probably wanted some time at home after being away so long and she happens to live in London too. But what else did he have to do that was so urgent to make him pass on Tribeca? I get the impression that he's really making an effort with this relationship and that can only be because he has strong feelings for her.



True LoL Alicia will be more busy later this year but she was shooting Danish Girl, promoting Testament of Youth, Seventh Son and Ex Machina and still had time to be with him. Now she's free and he's still busy as usual so we can expect to see her travelling with him to Cannes and Canada too 

Yes, we have no idea if he skipped Tribeca for her or not and we'll never know, true. I said that because he usually puts his work first. I also think he's enjoying being with her but I'll only believe he's really, really in love if he starts slowing down his career for her, if he travels for her too, not the other way only. So far, it's a 6 month thing and definitely a more serious relationship than Madalina's and Louise's. They might split soon or not, let's see how thing go


----------



## mchris55

Okay, something needs to be said here, because it's not something I'm comfortable with. Why are the friends of Alicia on a Fassbender message board? What is going on here?

This is something that I've seen quite often on sports blogs, where a parent, or other relative, etc. comes on as "so and so" steers conversation a certain way and then it is revealed that "so and so" is actually a "so and so" in X's life. And then everyone on the board feels manipulated, and as we all know, that is never a good thing.

Something is not right here. This, THIS, is not even her board.


----------



## italian style

I don't see myself as Alicia's friend..do I like her? yes, a lot... I am michael's fan and as I believe she is the woman he loves and she is part of his life I talk  about her as I love disussing his job...Just to discuss about him..nothing more...


He is a good boy and deservs to be happy and with her I think he is...


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> Okay, something needs to be said here, because it's not something I'm comfortable with. Why are the friends of Alicia on a Fassbender message board? What is going on here?
> 
> This is something that I've seen quite often on sports blogs, where a parent, or other relative, etc. comes on as "so and so" steers conversation a certain way and then it is revealed that "so and so" is actually a "so and so" in X's life. And then everyone on the board feels manipulated, and as we all know, that is never a good thing.
> 
> Something is not right here. This, THIS, is not even her board.



So it's ok to hate Alicia but if you say anything positive you're manipulating the board?? I'm not a "friend of Alicia" per se. IMO she's a good actress and my only interest in her is that she is currently MF's girlfriend. I've only referred to what are known facts about their relationship and my interpretation of what their actions signify. Don't understand why that makes you uncomfortable? Clearly he's very happy with her so I'm happy for him.


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> I don't see myself as Alicia's friend..do I like her? yes, a lot... I am michael's fan and as I believe she is the woman he loves and she is part of his life I talk  about her as I love disussing his job...Just to discuss about him..nothing more...
> 
> 
> He is a good boy and deservs to be happy and with her I think he is...



I think it's great that you consider them perfect for each other but don't get TOO excited about this relationship because if they break up you'll be devastaded. I also find them cute together and they look happy but hold on a little bit. It's Michael, the longest relationship he ever had lasted 2 years


----------



## mchris55

Not you guys. Lambnyla described herself as a friend or a friend of a friend.


----------



## SusanBeach

mchris55 





> Okay, something needs to be said here, because it's not something I'm comfortable with. *Why are the friends of Alicia on a Fassbender message board? What is going on here?*
> 
> This is something that I've seen quite often on sports blogs, where a parent, or other relative, etc. comes on as "so and so" steers conversation a certain way and then it is revealed that "so and so" is actually a "so and so" in X's life. And then everyone on the board feels manipulated, and as we all know, that is never a good thing.
> 
> Something is not right here. This, THIS, is not even her board.



[I agree with B]pearlyqueen[/B]  For now they seems together and then it´s normal IMO to talk about Alicia in here.

I remember a few weeks ago there were a lot of posts about Marion in "*Michaels thread"* many pictures and talk about her and the french press and so on.... 
Why is that alouded but we shall not talk about Alicia


----------



## Lambnyla

mchris55 said:


> Not you guys. Lambnyla described herself as a friend or a friend of a friend.



Just bc I said I know one of av's friends and is friends with her doesn't mean I'm manipulating anything or anyone.  We are discussing Michael and Alicia's relationship. This isn't turning into a forum for her. Calm down.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Just bc I said I know one of av's friends and is friends with her doesn't mean I'm manipulating anything or anyone.  We are discussing Michael and Alicia's relationship. This isn't turning into a forum for her. Calm down.



I agree, Alicia is Michael's girlfriend, it's totally normal to talk about her. The same way we'll talk about his next girlfriend when he gets one. Normal


----------



## mchris55

Just stated an opinion, so I don't need to calm down. I also never said their relationship shouldn't be discussed either. I just was discussing something that was posted, which then was taken left, right, and center.


----------



## Allie28

IA as long as Alicia's part of Michael's life she's part of the discussion.  Lord knows we've discussed his other relationships to death, lol.  Besides, it's kind of nice having a small window into her life.  Other boards have "insiders", about time we got one! 

Anyway.... Look who's doing Slow West promo.... 

https://twitter.com/ColliderNews/status/593840539184852992/photo/1


----------



## Lambnyla

Allie28 said:


> IA as long as Alicia's part of Michael's life she's part of the discussion.  Lord knows we've discussed his other relationships to death, lol.  Besides, it's kind of nice having a small window into her life.  Other boards have "insiders", about time we got one!
> 
> Anyway.... Look who's doing Slow West promo....
> 
> https://twitter.com/ColliderNews/status/593840539184852992/photo/1



Haha thank for posting. His hair is funny. He need a hair cut. 
Finally a little promo for slow west!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> IA as long as Alicia's part of Michael's life she's part of the discussion.  Lord knows we've discussed his other relationships to death, lol.  Besides, it's kind of nice having a small window into her life.  Other boards have "insiders", about time we got one!
> 
> Anyway.... Look who's doing Slow West promo....
> 
> https://twitter.com/ColliderNews/status/593840539184852992/photo/1



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeah! Awesome!  Not a fan of this hair but I think he'll keep it for X-Men. He'll probably have it cut when he shoots Assassin's Creed. At least on the videogame his character has short hair.


----------



## Morgane

What's happening here? 
Actually I don't see people in this thread being delusional about Michael's romantic life..  Maybe someone loves particularly seeing them together,but I'm sure that everyone here knows his dating history. I'm among those who absolutely recognizes Alicia's talent,and since they have done a film together it's a positive thing..  
People who write regularly here are,before everything else,his fans and not fans of the couple.They are dating,having a flight,so it's natural "discussing" her in this thread too.  But actually we have been talking about Macbeth,Cannes,Weinstein  for entire entire days and nobody has even mentioned her name! That's the point.   I don't see people obsessed about their story. About Lambnyla,it must be said that she was even among those who have expressed a bit of "criticism" about their pics in NY.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeah! Awesome!  Not a fan of this hair but I think he'll keep it for X-Men. He'll probably have it cut when he shoots Assassin's Creed. At least on the videogame his character has short hair.


I'm not a fan of long hair when they are  slicked back. But I like his longer hair in these pics:





Special mention for the fashionable flip-flop!


----------



## Morgane

Ok  but to everyone.. people can disagree,let's try to respect every opinion,there's no need to argue about this type of things.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I'm not a fan of long hair when they are  slicked back. But I like his longer hair in these pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special mention for the fashionable flip-flop!



Loved the flip-flop detail LoL  Loved when he used them at Venice in 2011 too hahaha that's Michael, so simple...

I liked his hair in Fish Tank but I don't know...I rather see him with his hair short. He's sooo much hotter! I'm sure I'll hate his look in TLBO, specially with that mustache LoL In Macbeth his beard is HUGE and I hate that too hahaha I think I'll enjoy his look in TAU and AC. X-Men I don't know yet...and agree about the slicked back thing, I HATE that. Like when he attended Hunger premiere at Cannes...awful! But on Tarantino's movie he was much better.


----------



## bhb2014

No and YES!


----------



## gemini582

This thread has really turned into a hot mess.


----------



## Lambnyla

Morgane said:


> What's happening here?
> Actually I don't see people in this thread being delusional about Michael's romantic life..  Maybe someone loves particularly seeing them together,but I'm sure that everyone here knows his dating history. I'm among those who absolutely recognizes Alicia's talent,and since they have done a film together it's a positive thing..
> People who write regularly here are,before everything else,his fans and not fans of the couple.They are dating,having a flight,so it's natural "discussing" her in this thread too.  But actually we have been talking about Macbeth,Cannes,Weinstein  for entire entire days and nobody has even mentioned her name! That's the point.   I don't see people obsessed about their story. About Lambnyla,it must be said that she was even among those who have expressed a bit of "criticism" about their pics in NY.




I have show criticism yes, but that doesn't mean I don't want them to date, or I hate Alicia. I'm nuetural about the relationship. Sorry if I was disrespectful to anyone in here. Did not mean to touch a nerve.


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> This thread has really turned into a hot mess.



Like every time there's a female human being near to him..


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> No and YES!


Agree.

http://www.vulture.com/2015/04/see-a-wet-michael-fassbender-in-long-johns.html


> I would be remiss, though, if I didn't say that at least some of that Sundance buzz had to do with a certain scene where a wet Michael Fassbender walks around in long johns, and as it happens, Vulture is exclusively debuting the scene in question. Obviously, that won't motivate your click. You, reader, are a passionate, pure-hearted devotee of independent cinema, and your fealty to feature film has nothing to do with handsome, talented men in clingy undergarments. (We actually have a medal for you. You can pick it up at the front desk.)


----------



## Allie28

Michael also talked to MTV.  Link to interview (VIDEO!!!)

http://www.mtv.com/news/2148400/michael-fassbender-apocalypse-x-men-last/


----------



## bhb2014

Of course I clicked on Vulture's video! LOL thanks! Loved MtV too! I don't think he'll return for a fourth film but who knows?


----------



## Allie28

Here he talks a bit about Assassin's Creed....

http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/ne...hael-fassbender-on-developing-assassins-creed


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Michael also talked to MTV.  Link to interview (VIDEO!!!)
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/news/2148400/michael-fassbender-apocalypse-x-men-last/


 He doesn't say anything new,but he looks good.  He must cut the hair though..


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Here he talks a bit about Assassin's Creed....
> 
> http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/ne...hael-fassbender-on-developing-assassins-creed



Damn, nothing new about it LoL shooting in September, cool! Wanna details about characters! =)


----------



## Lambnyla

Did he whiten his teeth? His teeth are really white.


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you Morgane


----------



## BagBerry13

Leaving his hotel in NYC.

View attachment 2979919
View attachment 2979920


View attachment 2979921
View attachment 2979922


View attachment 2979924

Source


----------



## mollie12

Allie28 said:


> Michael also talked to MTV.  Link to interview (VIDEO!!!)
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/news/2148400/michael-fassbender-apocalypse-x-men-last/




It's hilarious how much he perked up when Ex Machina was mentioned.  

I think he looks pretty good tbh.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Damn, nothing new about it LoL shooting in September, cool! Wanna details about characters! =)


Yeah, nothing new,but I'm pretty sure the story will involve new characters.


----------



## pennylane93

^thanks for the pics! couldnt play the vid for some reason..
not a big fan of the hair (and facial hair...) but leave it to the x-men's hair and makeup team, they always manage to make him looks impeccable


----------



## mollie12

I actually like the hair here.


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> Thank you Morgane


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> I actually like the hair here.



strange, i like his hair on those pics too, it looks tidier than previous pics  

just watched the interview..michael & oscar dance off lol yes please


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I actually like the hair here.


Yes,because his hair seems more voluminous. I like these pics. He seems just a bit sleep-deprived in the others.
Actually I don't see any huge difference with his hairline,seeing his old pics.


----------



## Lambnyla

I don't think he's losing hair. He looks good for the most part. I liked how he talked about Oscar Isaac. Dance off please! I think Michael and Isaac will get along pretty well on xmen haha. &#128521;


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> I*t's hilarious how much he perked up when Ex Machina was mentioned.*  I think he looks pretty good tbh.



You noticed that too, eh?


----------



## twiddlebird

This hasn't been a safe place to say anything negative about AV in a long time, even after her poor attitude in her W interview (come on, just about everyone complained.)

This also isn't a safe place to complain about it, either.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> You noticed that too, eh?



Hahahahha he does look crear! I didn't notice anything on his face when Ex Machina was mentioned LoL and yes, it will be awesome to see Michael and Oscar on screen! Funny that Alicia played a role in the same movie of Oscar and Gleeson, who also played roles alongside Alicia. Small world!


----------



## Lambnyla

twiddlebird said:


> This hasn't been a safe place to say anything negative about AV in a long time, even after her poor attitude in her W interview (come on, just about everyone complained.)
> 
> This also isn't a safe place to complain about it, either.


 
Any actor who is just getting started or is rising up and become more known has done an interview like Alicia saying what they want in the future. It's really something normal and I don't think she was out of line or anything. I'm sure Michael has an interview similar and any actor does. As you know more of the industry you learn how to answer questions short and simple. She'll learn...if she hasn't already.


----------



## Underoos!

Everyone keeps complaining about the hair but I'm looking at his pants and shoes, like what the ...?!?  I expect him to turn around and see his boxers hanging out ala Justin Bieber!    From the waist up, it doesn't bother me, though.


----------



## bhb2014

New photoshoot! He looks amazing http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.com/post/117832543958/michael-fassbender-slow-west-promotional


----------



## twiddlebird

Lambnyla said:


> Any actor who is just getting started or is rising up and become more known has done an interview like Alicia saying what they want in the future. It's really something normal and I don't think she was out of line or anything. I'm sure Michael has an interview similar and any actor does. As you know more of the industry you learn how to answer questions short and simple. She'll learn...if she hasn't already.



For someone who wanted this as badly as she apparently did, she should have known better. There wasn't a stitch of humble in that interview. It was entitled. I would have expected a more intelligently formed response, considering how important the interview was. Being grateful and humble is etiquette 101. She shouldn't have missed that, and shouldn't have needed to pay a coach to tell her that.



pennylane93 said:


> well she now seems to be sci-fi fans' new favorite after ex machina



LOL,not without that digital body they gave her in Ex Machina, or some plastic surgery. She's simple and pretty, but not a bombshell at all. She's no Angelina Jolie, Scarlett Johansson, Halle Berry, Jennifer Lawrence, Natalie Portman, etc. 

Unless the demographics have changed over the years (which they haven't), sci fi fans have always insisted on more curvy assets that AV doesn't currently possess:

http://cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...fassbender-shirtless-surfing-in-sydney-15.JPG

Some actual Sci Fi fan favorites (with Michael, of course):

http://assets.nydailynews.com/polop.../natalie-portman-michael-fassbender-texas.jpg

http://www3.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Jennifer+Lawrence+Michael+Fassbender+20th+lR3zlru9wsDl.jpg

However, it is nice to see that Michael doesn't seem to care about such things. So, she doesn't have curvy hips, chest, etc. It's nice that Michael doesn't seem to mind, and that's cool.


----------



## pennylane93

twiddlebird said:


> LOL,not without that digital body they gave her in Ex Machina, or some plastic surgery. She's simple and pretty, but not a bombshell at all. She's no Angelina Jolie, Scarlett Johansson, Halle Berry, Jennifer Lawrence, Natalie Portman, etc.
> 
> Unless the demographics have changed over the years (which they haven't), sci fi fans have always insisted on more curvy assets that AV doesn't currently possess:
> 
> http://cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-c...fassbender-shirtless-surfing-in-sydney-15.JPG
> 
> Some actual Sci Fi fan favorites (with Michael, of course):
> 
> http://assets.nydailynews.com/polop.../natalie-portman-michael-fassbender-texas.jpg
> 
> http://www3.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Jennifer+Lawrence+Michael+Fassbender+20th+lR3zlru9wsDl.jpg
> 
> However, it is nice to see that Michael doesn't seem to care about such things. So, she doesn't have curvy hips, chest, etc. It's nice that Michael doesn't seem to mind, and that's cool.



I was referring to her performance, not her physical appearance  movie goers and critics are praising her acting in ex machina, that's all.


----------



## twiddlebird

pennylane93 said:


> I was referring to her performance, not her physical appearance  people are praising her acting in ex machina, that's all.



That's cool. BTW: I'm not here to hate on AV at all, just to offer some perspective and for things to not get out of hand with the AV affiliates and their adoration.

I only wish some people who were friends of friends of Michael would get on these boards and talk about him as well as adore and defend him sometimes.


----------



## italian style

He is awesome as usual...but in the interview he looked different:i can not say if tired,bored or maybe just grown up and more serious...sorry michael this is part of the game: every job has a "dark"side....


----------



## baewatch

Lambnyla said:


> Just bc I said I know one of av's friends and is friends with her doesn't mean I'm manipulating anything or anyone.  We are discussing Michael and Alicia's relationship. This isn't turning into a forum for her. Calm down.


Haha, I agree with you. People need to chill.


----------



## pennylane93

Looking fine as hell


----------



## Lambnyla

He looks good and really calm.


----------



## Lambnyla

baewatch said:


> Haha, I agree with you. People need to chill.



Haha why thank you. (:


----------



## mchris55

I never said I hated Alicia. I never said their relationship could not be discussed. 

I did say I did not appreciate being admonished like a child, especially since it was based on things I did not say.

Please stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## bhb2014

Yes, he does look amazing in these new portraits!  About his hairline, he's almost 40 guys, eventually it will be shorter in the future, men usually lose hair, it's normal. But he still has plenty hair LoL And I also think his hairline wasn't very different in the past, his forehead that is large and gives us this impression.


----------



## mollie12

Just one junket day for Slow West in NYC.   He was spotted arriving at Montreal airport today.


----------



## Allie28

Another interview.... He mentions Jobs and shows his broken iphone, lol.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-x-men-slow-west-117849332652.html


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Just one junket day for Slow West in NYC.   He was spotted arriving at Montreal airport today.



Already? LoL Guess he'll do some preparations before heading to Cannes then! Where did you read this? I thought Slow West would have a premiere in NY...


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> Another interview.... He mentions Jobs and shows his broken iphone, lol.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-x-men-slow-west-117849332652.html


Thank you, I liked the interview


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Another interview.... He mentions Jobs and shows his broken iphone, lol.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-x-men-slow-west-117849332652.html



Thank you! I loved the interview, specially when he talked with the guy about vacations and some things about he and his father (fights, his father "stealing" his bike LoL). Nice!  He has an old and broken iPhone  Damn, I'd love to see him on social networks, I'd love to see his posts!


----------



## mollie12

pennylane93 said:


> Looking fine as hell




He's really ****ing tiny. Lovely, but tiny.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> He's really ****ing tiny. Lovely, but tiny.



Tiny? It's just this pic, he's 6'0 tall I think or nearly that


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Tiny? It's just this pic, he's 6'0 tall I think or nearly that



Tiny doesn't necessarily mean 'short'.  My dad is 6'1" and 145 lbs.  That's tiny.  And in my opinion, MF has a very slight frame.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Tiny doesn't necessarily mean 'short'.  My dad is 6'1" and 145 lbs.  That's tiny.  And in my opinion, MF has a very slight frame.



I still didn't get the tiny LoL You mean for Michael being thin then?


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Another interview.... He mentions Jobs and shows his broken iphone, lol.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-x-men-slow-west-117849332652.html


Thanks!


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> Looking fine as hell





bhb2014 said:


> Yes, he does look amazing in these new portraits!  About his hairline, he's almost 40 guys, eventually it will be shorter in the future, men usually lose hair, it's normal. But he still has plenty hair LoL And I also think his hairline wasn't very different in the past, his forehead that is large and gives us this impression.


His eyes are always so expressive,great pics!Among his old  pics,I love this too:




I really don't see any great difference either:


----------



## mollie12

Alicia is profiled in the NY Times and they mention Michael.  



> So it may have been apt, if not downright predictable, that *during her stay in New York last week* she would visit an exhibition of experimental design at the Museum of Modern Art.
> 
> Whether the MoMA show, This Is for Everyone, was in fact her choice or *that of her ever-present handlers*, who seemed intent on positioning Ms. Vikander as a thinking-mans Blake Lively, it brought out a ruminative streak...
> 
> *She will be squired to the Met Gala* this month by her latest champion, the designer Nicolas Ghesquière.
> 
> Nor does it hurt that shes been linked romantically with the actor and *rake about town* Michael Fassbender, a relationship she firmly declined to discuss.



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/style/theres-no-easy-way-to-get-insidealicia-vikanders-head.html

And while Michael's in Montreal, she's still in NYC, promoting Ex Machina.  She was doing Q&As with Domhnall today.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> This hasn't been a safe place to say anything negative about AV in a long time, even after her poor attitude in her W interview (come on, just about everyone complained.)
> 
> This also isn't a safe place to complain about it, either.



Nobody is going to bash you.Feel free to say what you want. Starting to question everything may become tiresome (why did he go there,why in that pic her eyes are closed,why his eyes are open,etc..),but if a person disagrees with me,just an example,it's not a problem at all. There are definetely more important problems.. I believe she was misinterpreted in that interview,but if you think she's presumptuous,aside from replying with my own opinion,I'm not going to try to convince you. It's not a concern for me,honestly.
I've seen/read other interviews and I think she's very serious about her work and appreciative of her peers.Now I've not other material to judge her. Also,people who write here or wrote here are not delusional about his personal life.This is not a thread for the "couple".


----------



## fassfas

mollie12 said:


> Tiny doesn't necessarily mean 'short'.  My dad is 6'1" and 145 lbs.  That's tiny.  And in my opinion, MF has a very slight frame.



You're right in saying Michael is tiny. He may be about 6 feet tall, but he's very, very slight in frame. Like, think, supermodel thin, gymnast thin, Olympic swimmer thin. He's strong and healthy, just slight as heck.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Alicia is profiled in the NY Times and they mention Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/style/theres-no-easy-way-to-get-insidealicia-vikanders-head.html
> 
> And while Michael's in Montreal, she's still in NYC, promoting Ex Machina.  She was doing Q&As with Domhnall today.



So she'll attend the Met! I knew it! Btw, where did you read about him being in Montreal? I think they'll have a quite private relationship, no red carpets, maybe another Gosling/Mendes thing. I'm curious to see if she'll go to Canada...Cannes they'll go together of course. Their schedules are very good right now, allowing them to be together =)


----------



## bhb2014

fassfas said:


> You're right in saying Michael is tiny. He may be about 6 feet tall, but he's very, very slight in frame. Like, think, supermodel thin, gymnast thin, Olympic swimmer thin. He's strong and healthy, just slight as heck.



Ooooh I see! Now I get it!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Alicia is profiled in the NY Times and they mention Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/style/theres-no-easy-way-to-get-insidealicia-vikanders-head.html
> 
> And while Michael's in Montreal, she's still in NYC, promoting Ex Machina.  She was doing Q&As with Domhnall today.


I don't know if I should be perplexed or smile..  Who are these handlerS? 
So her presence at the Met Gala is sure. It's better for him being in Montreal. 
Also,it's pretty clear that she doesn't want to be seen as Fassbender's gf,probably now she's aware that people may dismiss or overlook her own achievements .She seems very ambitious and evidently  too proud of her career.


----------



## Morgane

fassfas said:


> You're right in saying Michael is tiny. He may be about 6 feet tall, but he's very, very slight in frame. Like, think, supermodel thin, gymnast thin, Olympic swimmer thin. He's strong and healthy, just slight as heck.


Good description,sometimes he makes me think to a dancer.

Someone spotted him at the airport,so now he's already in Montreal.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Good description,sometimes he gives me dancers' vibes.
> 
> Someone spotted him at the airport,so now he's already in Montreal.



This person tweeted or something? Couldn't find anything =( I guess he'll keep his hair for X-Men!


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> This person tweeted or something? Couldn't find anything =( I guess he'll keep his hair for X-Men!


https://mobile.twitter.com/decadent_pastry/status/594158567722192897


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/decadent_pastry/status/594158567722192897



Thanks!


----------



## Lambnyla

Alicia doesn't want to be known as Michael's girlfriend, she wants to be known as Alicia Vikander and focus on her work. Like mentioned, she's ambitious and I think people are misunderstanding her interview with W too. It's nice to hear once or twice called someone's gf being interviewed but it's kind of (I don't want to say dismissive) but I think it derives from the persons real accomplishments. Also, she likes to be private. So is Michael. Not a big deal. Honestly, it's good she's not mentioning him in every interview. I think fans would really be annoyed then. Ha


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Alicia doesn't want to be known as Michael's girlfriend, she wants to be known as Alicia Vikander and focus on her work. Like mentioned, she's ambitious and I think people are misunderstanding her interview with W too. It's nice to hear once or twice called someone's gf being interviewed but it's kind of (I don't want to say dismissive) but I think it derives from the persons real accomplishments. Also, she likes to be private. So is Michael. Not a big deal. Honestly, it's good she's not mentioning him in every interview. I think fans would really be annoyed then. Ha



She doesn't mention him but she has said things that connect her to him, like when she said she saw It Follows and Michael had been spotted watching the film in NY. Or when she said she spent a time in California and everybody knew Michael was there shooting Jobs. But recently she has been more discrete. Michael has always been discrete, as far as I'm concerned. He never said anything that connects him to her. Anyway, her career is great, she doesn't need him =)


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Friendly remind ahead. . .  


*ANY news or gossip is welcome.*  This includes negative, positive, relating to Michael, etc. . . * if you don't like a post, IGNORE IT.*  Super easy.   
If you think something is inappropriate, IGNORE IT and REPORT IT and keep on keepin' on.  K?

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> She doesn't mention him but she has said things that connect her to him, like when she said she saw It Follows and Michael had been spotted watching the film in NY. Or when she said she spent a time in California and everybody knew Michael was there shooting Jobs. But recently she has been more discrete. Michael has always been discrete, as far as I'm concerned. He never said anything that connects him to her. Anyway, her career is great, she doesn't need him =)



Yeah that's true. I think both her and Michael have great careers ahead of them.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Yeah that's true. I think both her and Michael have great careers ahead of them.



Yes! Michael has been on the road for a while, Alicia is just starting, can't wait to see where she's going! She'll have many projects soon!


----------



## Underoos!

mollie12 said:


> Alicia is profiled in the NY Times and they mention Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/style/theres-no-easy-way-to-get-insidealicia-vikanders-head.html
> 
> And while Michael's in Montreal, she's still in NYC, promoting Ex Machina.  She was doing Q&As with Domhnall today.



The one line that stood out for me was the "thinking man's Blake Lively."  Wow, what an insult!  I've only read three (recent) interviews with Alicia but the writers always seem to throw shade at her.  Not good.


----------



## Lambnyla

Underoos! said:


> The one line that stood out for me was the "thinking man's Blake Lively."  Wow, what an insult!  I've only read three (recent) interviews with Alicia but the writers always seem to throw shade at her.  Not good.



What does that mean? Can you explain? I've kind of noticed that a little too. Also it seems like the interviewer through some shade at Michael calling him a "rake about." I wonder why though. Don't want to make a big deal out of this but I feel like something isn't right here. Ha


----------



## Reborn

Underoos! said:


> The one line that stood out for me was the "thinking man's Blake Lively."  Wow, what an insult!  I've only read three (recent) interviews with Alicia but the writers always seem to throw shade at her.  Not good.





Lambnyla said:


> What does that mean? Can you explain? I've kind of noticed that a little too. Also it seems like the interviewer through some shade at Michael calling him a "rake about." I wonder why though. Don't want to make a big deal out of this but I feel like something isn't right here. Ha



Yep she was getting shade. I can only assume its because she is quite guarded in interviews. The writers therefore are offput but in a way they can't quite openly disrespect. The title says it all. 

The Blake Lively ref - may mean incredibly pretty but dull in person and possibly a bit insincere? (interviewer perspective ) also perhaps meaning she is not exciting to interview and maybe comes off as rude when she flatly declines to discuss some topics. 

Handlers...wtf???? If they are mentioning openly you have handlers then its never good. Also comment gives the impression Alicia's team chose the muesum of modern art as the location for interview, in a somewhat pretentious manner, but really the interviewer sees her as no different from Ms Lively?

Comments about her appearance in connection with being the new face of  LV were matter of factly written, no overwhelming support, more a case of well she looks the part so easy to see why, even to the point of saying its not official yet.

The referance to Michael being called a "rake" which means -a fashionable or wealthy man of immoral or promiscuous habits. Which is quite mean, towards him and her for dating him.


Absolutely she got shade and him too by the rake comment. This was not a supportive article IMO.  
I also think that support from the New York Times would have been brilliant for her, maybe she will get another opportunity later on to be more comfortable and win them over.


----------



## pennylane93

Does thinking man's blake lively mean the same as thinking man's crumpet (a girl who is popular with guys for their attractiveness and intelligence.. So does it mean she is a more intelligent version of blake?) ?

And rake means a womanizer isn't it?


----------



## bhb2014

Jeez! I hadn't noticed these details when I read this interview. So this was a bad one? Even for Michael? =(


----------



## chicaloca

I think interviewers are picking up on the obvious attempts to manipulate AV's image. It's off-putting to the point that its coming through in these write ups. Also being compared to Blake Lively for anything other than looks is definite shade.


----------



## italian style

Yes it sounds bad...i am sorry but it is not the first time the she is described as cold and her sweet smile seems to hide a sort of arrogant side...excuse me for the question :is hugh hakman going to be in apocalypys or not?


----------



## Lambnyla

Reborn said:


> Yep she was getting shade. I can only assume its because she is quite guarded in interviews. The writers therefore are offput but in a way they can't quite openly disrespect. The title says it all.
> 
> The Blake Lively ref - may mean incredibly pretty but dull in person and possibly a bit insincere? (interviewer perspective ) also perhaps meaning she is not exciting to interview and maybe comes off as rude when she flatly declines to discuss some topics.
> 
> Handlers...wtf???? If they are mentioning openly you have handlers then its never good. Also comment gives the impression Alicia's team chose the muesum of modern art as the location for interview, in a somewhat pretentious manner, but really the interviewer sees her as no different from Ms Lively?
> 
> Comments about her appearance in connection with being the new face of  LV were matter of factly written, no overwhelming support, more a case of well she looks the part so easy to see why, even to the point of saying its not official yet.
> 
> The referance to Michael being called a "rake" which means -a fashionable or wealthy man of immoral or promiscuous habits. Which is quite mean, towards him and her for dating him.
> 
> 
> Absolutely she got shade and him too by the rake comment. This was not a supportive article IMO.
> I also think that support from the New York Times would have been brilliant for her, maybe she will get another opportunity later on to be more comfortable and win them over.




Thank you so much for replying and explaining in perfect detail. Reading this article I felt it wasn't a really supportive one. I think we may see some changes in av? 
Yeah, I think her team did choose the place too. They probably didn't want to be seen. The lv approach was just something he did not want to over do like mentioned. 

The rake comment towards Michael is mean, you're right and I think it's disrespectful to their relationship. Maybe Michael dating av is his way of cleaning up that image but obviously that is not working so well or at least not at the moment. 

Hopefully we get to see something better for both. I noticed that even though av gets good ratings for her movie and acting, she isn't too loved by journalists.


----------



## Lambnyla

italian style said:


> Yes it sounds bad...i am sorry but it is not the first time the she is described as cold and her sweet smile seems to hide a sort of arrogant side...excuse me for the question :is hugh hakman going to be in apocalypys or not?



That true. Maybe it's the "Swedish thing to do" ha jk. I know that Europeans in general don't smile very much unless with genuine people to them. I know it's not an excuse for av to not smile. 

I think he is supposed to be.


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Yes it sounds bad...i am sorry but it is not the first time the she is described as cold and her sweet smile seems to hide a sort of arrogant side...excuse me for the question :is hugh hakman going to be in apocalypys or not?



Yes he is! Hahahahahaha =) wanna see more dancing moves with him, Michael and James!


----------



## mollie12

"Rake" or "rakish" isn't really a derogatory term.  It can certainly be taken that way by some people.


----------



## pennylane93

I've seen many comments from people who have met her (in festival, premieres, etc), and they said she was really sweet and accommodating. She probably wasn't comfortable in interview settings where interviewers keep asking her about her personal life so she might came across as standoffish? 

About hugh in apocalypse, it hasn't been confirmed yet, has it? Ugh i need pics of michael and james on set, these new young casts are cool and all but come on, bryan..


----------



## jlactofree

Reborn said:


> Yep she was getting shade. I can only assume its because she is quite guarded in interviews. The writers therefore are offput but in a way they can't quite openly disrespect. The title says it all.
> 
> The Blake Lively ref - may mean incredibly pretty but dull in person and possibly a bit insincere? (interviewer perspective ) also perhaps meaning she is not exciting to interview and maybe comes off as rude when she flatly declines to discuss some topics.
> 
> Handlers...wtf???? If they are mentioning openly you have handlers then its never good. Also comment gives the impression Alicia's team chose the muesum of modern art as the location for interview, in a somewhat pretentious manner, but really the interviewer sees her as no different from Ms Lively?
> 
> Comments about her appearance in connection with being the new face of  LV were matter of factly written, no overwhelming support, more a case of well she looks the part so easy to see why, even to the point of saying its not official yet.
> 
> The referance to Michael being called a "rake" which means -a fashionable or wealthy man of immoral or promiscuous habits. Which is quite mean, towards him and her for dating him.
> 
> 
> Absolutely she got shade and him too by the rake comment. This was not a supportive article IMO.
> I also think that support from the New York Times would have been brilliant for her, maybe she will get another opportunity later on to be more comfortable and win them over.




Basically saying she's dating him for a come up. Also his name has been mentioned in most of her interviews posted.

Blake Lively was known for Gossip Girl, dating costar Penn Bagley, dating Leo, rumors about Harvey Weinstein (don't know if it's true), took nudes pictures of herself and sent them to someone of authority (I believe the pictures were confirmed to be her at the time because you can see her face and full body).
Rumors of sleeping with Ben Affleck; the movie The Town (don't know if it's true) finally marrying Ryan Reynolds.  She's also a fashionista.

In my opinion people can never change their image because it always reveals itself at some point,


----------



## bhb2014

Ops Jackman said on his Instagram he'd play Wolverine one more time

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/hugh-jackman-will-play-wolverine-one-last-time-1201462085


----------



## Lambnyla

So I guess this is his last movie?


----------



## Hackensack

A journalist can really destroy someone if he or she wants to--here, the description of an actor's press person and assistant as "handlers," for example.  "Rake" is an old-fashioned word, and has the connotation of charm, but basically Michael was the victim of a ricochet attack against her, which is too bad.  
Michael seems like a workaholic, devoted to improving his craft and taking on challenges, getting into the producing end of things and developing scripts (Slow West is a good example) and yet all of that gets overlooked and he can be reduced, in the words of a snarky journalist, to his social life and dating history.  Too bad.


----------



## pennylane93

Lambnyla said:


> So I guess this is his last movie?


Hugh's? No that would be Wolverine 3, coming up in 2017 
Frankly i've had enough with these wolverine movies, i (still) want a magneto spin-off..


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Hugh's? No that would be Wolverine 3, coming up in 2017
> Frankly i've had enough with these wolverine movies, i (still) want a magneto spin-off..



Maybe Jackman will make a cameo, like he did in First Class. The last Wolverine's film is coming in 2017, that's correct


----------



## twiddlebird

Michael seemed really tired, if not slightly depressed looking, in his Slow West promotions. He seemed to be good natured about doing it, but a little "off". He is certainly skinnier with far less muscle tone than he had during the last X-Men filming. I wonder if he'll have to work out more while in Montreal, to build himself back up for the movie.

As far as AV goes: meh. If she's getting bad press, who cares. IMO the "rake" comment hurts AV far more than it hurts Michael. I don't think that journalists are doing her an injustice, or that there's a conspiracy against her. If the shade all of them are throwing portrays her as arrogant and entitled, it's probably because she is.


----------



## Lambnyla

twiddlebird said:


> Michael seemed really tired, if not slightly depressed looking, in his Slow West promotions. He seemed to be good natured about doing it, but a little "off". He is certainly skinnier with far less muscle tone than he had during the last X-Men filming. I wonder if he'll have to work out more while in Montreal, to build himself back up for the movie.
> 
> As far as AV goes: meh. If she's getting bad press, who cares. IMO the "rake" comment hurts AV far more than it hurts Michael. I don't think that journalists are doing her an injustice, or that there's a conspiracy against her. If the shade all of them are throwing portrays her as arrogant and entitled, it's probably because she is.



I think so as well. He looks calm than usual. Not saying he isn't allowed to be quiet or smiling always but he does seem off to me too for slow west. Maybe it's just him being jetlag. He's been traveling from one place to another whether it being vacation or work. He works hard too. 

For av, I think something is not right if she's being portrayed as arrogant or snobby like. I'm not saying that's not her personality but from fans pics, everyone seems to see her nice and cool. The "rake" comment hurts both but since this is an interview with av, you're probably right that it hurts her more. The thing is, she and Michael kind of jumped into the whole or thing. I know they've been dating since tlbo and no one has noticed before the beach pics but I think they may have jumped into it quickly.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Michael seemed really tired, if not slightly depressed looking, in his Slow West promotions. He seemed to be good natured about doing it, but a little "off". He is certainly skinnier with far less muscle tone than he had during the last X-Men filming. I wonder if he'll have to work out more while in Montreal, to build himself back up for the movie.
> 
> As far as AV goes: meh. If she's getting bad press, who cares. IMO the "rake" comment hurts AV far more than it hurts Michael. I don't think that journalists are doing her an injustice, or that there's a conspiracy against her. If the shade all of them are throwing portrays her as arrogant and entitled, it's probably because she is.



I think he's just tired of so many flights crossing the USA and the Atlantic and the lack of time he has between shootings and promotions. He basically has no time for himself nowadays: he did TLBL, one month later he jumped into Jobs, a few weeks after it he's already shooting X-Men and promoting Slow West and Macbeth and right after it he'll be shooting Assassin's Creed. He must be REALLY tired, it's about time he started slowing down a bit, not doing so many movies in a row. He kinda aged through the years (still HOT but he does look older).

About Alicia, yeah this isn't a very good interview for her image, specially after W Magazine's, but it's just one person's P.O.V. Like you all said, she's been nice to other people  The only issue is that this is NY Times, many people read it and might have the wrong impression of her. I don't know her to say if she's arrogant, superficial or boring...but even IF she is, Michael already dated women with apparently the same "problems", such as Louise and Madalina. Not surprised.


----------



## jlactofree

What made you think Louise Hazel is boring and arrogant?  She seemed confident and had a major sense of humor. Just my opinion.  But that could be because she's an Olympian.  I know she and MF would race together.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> I think he's just tired of so many flights crossing the USA and the Atlantic and the lack of time he has between shootings and promotions. He basically has no time for himself nowadays: he did TLBL, one month later he jumped into Jobs, a few weeks after it he's already shooting X-Men and promoting Slow West and Macbeth and right after it he'll be shooting Assassin's Creed. He must be REALLY tired, it's about time he started slowing down a bit, not doing so many movies in a row. He kinda aged through the years (still HOT but he does look older).
> 
> About Alicia, yeah this isn't a very good interview for her image, specially after W Magazine's, but it's just one person's P.O.V. Like you all said, she's been nice to other people  The only issue is that this is NY Times, many people read it and might have the wrong impression of her. *I don't know her to say if she's arrogant, superficial or boring...but even IF she is, Michael already dated women with apparently the same "problems", such as Louise and Madalina. Not surprised*.



You raised a good point.  Of all the known gfs, none of them gave me the "warm and fuzzy" vibe.  They're all beautiful, ambitious and some very talented, but not the sweet, motherly, nurturing types.  He says he likes strong and feisty women, not the shy, quiet types.  I've said this before but I don't think we'll ever see him with "sweet little Rebecca from Killarney" with no ambitions other than being a stay-at-home wife and mother.  Unless he fell head over heels, that woman would bore him to death.


----------



## jlactofree

I think the only thing that his GF's have in common is independence (except Leasi maybe).  They are all different to me. Some good and bad.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> What made you think Louise Hazel is boring and arrogant?  She seemed confident and had a major sense of humor. Just my opinion.  But that could be because she's an Olympian.  I know she and MF would race together.



Weren't you guys talking about her after she mentioned Michael in an interview to get buzz for her acting career? Or am I wrong? I think I exaggerated by saying "arrogant" and "boring" LoL This ones are the impressions I had after reading NY Times interview with Alicia. Of course, regarding the journalist's P.O.V.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/jumps-louise-hazel-could-following-5113603

But this was just an assumption, I don't know any of his women. Maybe they're all nice and everything


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> You raised a good point.  Of all the known gfs, none of them gave me the "warm and fuzzy" vibe.  They're all beautiful, ambitious and some very talented, but not the sweet, motherly, nurturing types.  He says he likes strong and feisty women, not the shy, quiet types.  I've said this before but I don't think we'll ever see him with "sweet little Rebecca from Killarney" with no ambitions other than being a stay-at-home wife and mother.  Unless he fell head over heels, that woman would bore him to death.



hahahaahhaha Michael already said in an interview what he likes in a woman. Each person with her preferences  I also can't imagine him with a house wife...he enjoys travelling, partying and working a lot, right now he's far far far away from having a family. Maybe he'll be like Clooney and on his 50s he finally marries someone. Or, like you said, he might fall in love with his total opposite and surprises us all 

http://www.independent.ie/style/sex...what-hes-looking-for-in-a-woman-30265735.html


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Weren't you guys talking about her after she mentioned Michael in an interview to get buzz for her acting career?



She name-dropped him in interviews when promoting her "50 shade of Grey" inspired workouts. (maybe he inspired them? lol)  But yeah...think she's pursuing acting too.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> She name-dropped him in interviews when promoting her "50 shade of Grey" inspired workouts. (maybe he inspired them? lol)  But yeah...think she's pursuing acting too.



hahaahahahaha really? 

Found another pic of him in NY, that's VERY cute!

http://iconosquare.com/p/976217652113515935_1812128144


----------



## Morgane

It's obvious that the journalist  was annoyed by her "PR team" ( still wondering how many publicists she has with her  ). Yesterday I noticed those shady  lines too. Blake Lively had that reputation of "trying hard" with her image,right? All this thing of being interviewed at the MoMA,with her pr people supervisoning the questions has probably put the journalist off. There's also the contract with LV,that,I'm sure,they asked to mention in the article. Alicia is not arrogant,but she may come across as standoffish. The fact that she didn't want to speak about her private life was the reason why he threw that  shade at Michael.Three years ago people took notice of her with Anna Karenina and Royal Affair,but she's somewhat new on the scene. This year she will have the big push and his publicists are trying to  "craft" for her the image of the serious actress that should not be involved in gossipy speculations. I've already said it,probably they are now aware of the risk that her association with Michael might overshadow her own merits. I remember that already in another interview her publicist stepped in when she was asked about Michael. The problem is that she's "new" on the scene,most people don't know her,that attempt to control a journalist who must profile her for the NYT may end up to be really off putting. And some journalists know how to be *****y...


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> *Basically saying she's dating him for a come up. Also his name has been mentioned in most of her interviews posted.
> *
> Blake Lively was known for Gossip Girl, dating costar Penn Bagley, dating Leo, rumors about Harvey Weinstein (don't know if it's true), took nudes pictures of herself and sent them to someone of authority (I believe the pictures were confirmed to be her at the time because you can see her face and full body).
> Rumors of sleeping with Ben Affleck; the movie The Town (don't know if it's true) finally marrying Ryan Reynolds.  She's also a fashionista.
> 
> In my opinion people can never change their image because it always reveals itself at some point,


No,that's not the reason why the journalist referred to her as the thinking man's Blake Lively. That was a reference to the way some people wanted to "sell" her image after Gossip Girl.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> Hugh's? No that would be Wolverine 3, coming up in 2017
> Frankly i've had enough with these wolverine movies, i (still) want a magneto spin-off..



 Agree. Hugh said that Wolveine 3 will be his last one.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's obvious that the journalist  was annoyed by her "PR team" ( still wondering how many publicists she has with her  ). Yesterday I noticed those shady  lines too. Blake Lively had that reputation of "trying hard" with her image,right? All this thing of being interviewed at the MoMa,with her pr people supervisoning the questions has probably put the journalist off. There's also the contract with LV,that,I'm sure,they asked to mention in the article. Alicia is not arrogant,but she can come across as standoffish. The fact that she didn't want to speak about her private life was the reason why he threw that  shade at Michael.Three years ago people took notice of her with Anna Karenina and Royal Affair,but she's somewhat new on the scene. This year she will have the big push and his publicists are trying to  "craft" for her the image of the serious actress that should not be involved in gossipy speculations. I've already said it,probably they are now aware of the risk that her association with Michael might overshadow her own merits. I remember that in another interview her publicist already stepped in when she was asked about Michael. The problem is that she's "new" on the scene,most people don't know her,that attempt to control a journalist who must profile her for the NYT may end up to be really off putting. And some journalists know how to be *****y...



I agree. After her mentioning being with Michael in SF, then watching It Follows, besides those pics in Australia and the weird ones in New York, people started seeing her mostly as his girlfriend and she already let it clear that she wants to be more well-known, she wants to be part of Hollywood as Alicia Vikander. The journalist probably wanted to ask about him and everything she wants is NOT be linked as his gff but as a talented actress. Her strategy changed. Let's see if this will work out. Her attending the Met is already something good for her being recognized by the audience  

The problem with this interview and W Magazine's is that in both she sounds arrogant and superficial, things that aren't that good for her image among the audience and I don't even know what Oscar's voters will think either...


----------



## jlactofree

Morgane said:


> No,that's not the reason why the journalist referred to her as the thinking man's Blake Lively. That was a reference to the way some people wanted to "sell" her image after Gossip Girl.



I was talking about the dating a man known as a "rake".  I already explained what has been said and rumored about Blake Lively.


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> I agree. After her mentioning being with Michael in SF, then watching It Follows, besides those pics in Australia and the weird ones in New York, people started seeing her mostly as his girlfriend and she already let it clear that she wants to be more well-known, she wants to be part of Hollywood as Alicia Vikander. The journalist probably wanted to ask about him and everything she wants is NOT be linked as his gff but as a talented actress. Her strategy changed. Let's see if this will work out. Her attending the Met is already something good for her being recognized by the audience
> 
> The problem with this interview and W Magazine's is that in both she sounds arrogant and superficial, things that aren't that good for her image among the audience and I don't even know what Oscar's voters will think either...



People should realize if you publicize your relationship in anyway it's difficult to put it in back in a box. Many have done this before.  It always takes away the credibility of the more unknown person.


----------



## Morgane

jlactofree said:


> I was talking about the dating a man known as a "rake".  I already explained what has been said and rumored about Blake Lively.


Yes,but I don't think it's that the reason why he mentioned Lively.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I agree. After her mentioning being with Michael in SF, then watching It Follows, besides those pics in Australia and the weird ones in New York, people started seeing her mostly as his girlfriend and she already let it clear that she wants to be more well-known, she wants to be part of Hollywood as Alicia Vikander. The journalist probably wanted to ask about him and everything she wants is NOT be linked as his gff but as a talented actress. Her strategy changed. Let's see if this will work out. Her attending the Met is already something good for her being recognized by the audience
> 
> The problem with this interview and W Magazine's is that in both she sounds arrogant and superficial, things that aren't that good for her image among the audience and I don't even know what Oscar's voters will think either...


 I don't think she sounds superficial but standoffish and arrogant (W interview),yes. She's definetely better in video. Also,I must say that I like that when some journalists were throwing shade at Keira while interviewing her (because Keira was the lead actress but Alicia according to many overshadowed her performance ) she was always humble and appreciative of her.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't think she sounds superficial but standoffish and arrogant (W interview),yes. She's definetely better in video. Also,I must say that I like that when some journalists were throwing shade at Keira while interviewing her (because Keira was the lead actress but Alicia according to many overshadowed her performance ) she was always humble and appreciative of her.



In video she is amazing! Love her accent! =) 

About Keira, of course Alicia would praise her LoL she isn't crazy to do the opposite or agree she was better (I'm not saying she thinks that but just saying that an actor usually praises everything in a film or colleague while promoting it). I can't wait to see Hardy promoting Mad Max and Revenant! LoL


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> hahaahahahaha really?
> 
> Found another pic of him in NY, that's VERY cute!
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/976217652113515935_1812128144


Wonder if the lady in this picture was the pretty brown haired woman the the person that tweeted was talking about walking with Michael as she has long brown hair. While Alicia's could be considered closer to mid length? 
I suppose this lady is part of the promotion team.


----------



## Lilmix

Allie28 said:


> You raised a good point.  Of all the known gfs, none of them gave me the "warm and fuzzy" vibe.  They're all beautiful, ambitious and some very talented, but not the sweet, motherly, nurturing types.  He says he likes strong and feisty women, not the shy, quiet types.  I've said this before but I don't think we'll ever see him with "sweet little Rebecca from Killarney" with no ambitions other than being a stay-at-home wife and mother.  Unless he fell head over heels, that woman would bore him to death.



Now wondering did he date someone in the past in Killarney called Rebecca?? Cmon spill the tea if you know.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Wonder if the lady in this picture was the pretty brown haired woman the the person that tweeted was talking about walking with Michael as she has long brown hair. While Alicia's could be considered closer to mid length?
> I suppose this lady is part of the promotion team.



It's possible! It could have been one of them. The person who wrote this didn't specify it was Alicia, did she?


----------



## BagBerry13

I think she just embraced the whole American publicity machinery. She got herself a publicist (wouldn't be surprised if it's Robin Baum), got herself a manager, numerous agents, a stylist, a glam team etc. She's playing the game of how to promote your film properly in the US. And that might be off putting to a journalist who hardly knows who she is. She saw that nothing really happened after _Anna Karenina_ and _A Royal Affair_. Back then she didn't have a publicist. So she probably thought this time around I'm doing it the right way.
The other thing is she's still Swedish. They're sometimes known to be reserved and distant. That might come off as cold and arrogant to some.


----------



## pennylane93

Lilmix said:


> Wonder if the lady in this picture was the pretty brown haired woman the the person that tweeted was talking about walking with Michael as she has long brown hair. While Alicia's could be considered closer to mid length?
> I suppose this lady is part of the promotion team.


I saw someone tweeted that pic to the person who saw them and asked if it was her (the promotion team lady). .. She said she's not sure


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> I think she just embraced the whole American publicity machinery. She got herself a publicist (wouldn't be surprised if it's Robin Baum), got herself a manager, numerous agents, a stylist, a glam team etc. She's playing the game of how to promote your film properly in the US. And that might be off putting to a journalist who hardly knows who she is. She saw that nothing really happened after _Anna Karenina_ and _A Royal Affair_. Back then she didn't have a publicist. So she probably thought this time around I'm doing it the right way.
> The other thing is she's still Swedish. They're sometimes known to be reserved and distant. That might come off as cold and arrogant to some.


Agree,but I wouldn't say that nothing happened after AK and A Royal Affair. That year she was nominated for a  Bafta Rising Star Award and people took notice of her. In the last two years basically she has only filmed without promoting anything. Now she has a blockbuster,at least three big projects,plus two indie critically acclaimed performances. Someone is already comparing her to Jessica Chastain when she had her breakthrough year four years ago. The "problem" is that she is still seen (obviously) as new on  the scene. There's also the relationship with Michael and I think she's truly uncomfirtable when people want her to speak about him.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> In video she is amazing! Love her accent! =)
> 
> About Keira, of course Alicia would praise her LoL she isn't crazy to do the opposite or agree she was better (I'm not saying she thinks that but just saying that an actor usually praises everything in a film or colleague while promoting it). I can't wait to see Hardy promoting Mad Max and Revenant! LoL


Ahahah!! You are right,but sometimes it's very easy seeing when a person is honest and sincere.  Actually I've liked how Charlize has handled the questions about her and Hardy.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Ahahah!! You are right,but sometimes it's very easy seeing when a person is honest and sincere.  Actually I've liked how Charlize has handled the questions about her and Hardy.



haha when you're a good actor you can pretend you're sincere pretty well! Charlize, Hardy are all amazing actors. They'll make everyone believe they love each other and after the promotion they'll never speak again hahaha


----------



## SusanBeach

> BagBerry13*	I think she just embraced the whole American publicity machinery.* She got herself a publicist (wouldn't be surprised if it's Robin Baum), got herself a manager, numerous agents, a stylist, a glam team etc. She's playing the game of how to promote your film properly in the US. And that might be off putting to a journalist who hardly knows who she is. She saw that nothing really happened after Anna Karenina and A Royal Affair. Back then she didn't have a publicist. So she probably thought this time around I'm doing it the right way.
> *The other thing is she's still Swedish. They're sometimes known to be reserved and distant. That might come off as cold and arrogant to some.*



I agree with you, it´s a huge difference between American press (also British I believe) and Swedish press and I think it´s can be hard in the beginning of your career. But of course, do you want to be known it´s come in the packet.

Different personality/cultures/nationality/background/experience form you so in general it´s hard to say but I think Alicia always have been a little reserved to people she don´t know.

 I´m swedish and I can see what you mean. We have a realityshow in Sweden (three seasons) there Americans come to Sweden for search after relatives. A lot of them have said this about the swedish people: Positive: Friendly, openminded, stable and equal 
Negative: Reserved, hard to wow and we have "the Jante Law" which means that don´t think ypu are special, always have a low profile!!

Alicia is like many of you said driven and focused, maybe it´s that Michael likes in here. And maybe when they worked together in TLBO Alicia wasn´t alone to think that the co-star was good.

I´m sorry for my spelling and that I sometimes use wrong words (translationsprogram)


----------



## bhb2014

53??? OK, this app was a bit mean with Michael LoL

http://iconosquare.com/p/976615589239847836_9664093


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> I agree with you, it´s a huge difference between American press (also British I believe) and Swedish press and I think it´s can be hard in the beginning of your career. But of course, do you want to be known it´s come in the packet.
> 
> Different personality/cultures/nationality/background/experience form you so in general it´s hard to say but I think Alicia always have been a little reserved to people she don´t know.
> 
> I´m swedish and I can see what you mean. We have a realityshow in Sweden (three seasons) there Americans come to Sweden for search after relatives. A lot of them have said this about the swedish people: Positive: Friendly, openminded, stable and equal
> Negative: Reserved, hard to wow and we have "the Jante Law" which means that don´t think ypu are special, always have a low profile!!
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia is like many of you said driven and focused, maybe it´s that Michael likes in here. And maybe when they worked together in TLBO Alicia wasn´t alone to think that the co-star was good.
> 
> I´m sorry for my spelling and that I sometimes use wrong words (translationsprogram)



I just read through 3 or 4 pages on here with most of the posts being about Alicia "getting shade' in a NY Times interview,  it was mentioned she was also portrayed indifferently in another American publication too. I'm British and don't see her as cold, arrogant or superficial;  I think there is a lot of cultural misunderstanding that Europeans get from Americans.Similarly in Europe a lot of Americans are viewed as shallow, superficial and with little interest or understanding of anything or anyone outside of the USA. It should be recognized that Europe and the USA are different as are Europeans and Americans. Even though Americans speak in my language I feel more in common with Europeans from any of the other European countries. We have a shared history and culture and understand each others customs aand culture in a way that many Americans just don't get.

To me it is very interesting reading Alicia's interviews with British publications; she is portrayed VERY diferently and spoken about very positively for both her talent and personality. She is widely respected by fellow actors and directors here too and will get plenty of work here if Americans choose not to warm to her.

As for all the bullsh#t about motivations behind her and Michael's relationship, well tbh I see those suggestions as a reflection of the American "celebrity culture", something that neither of them has any interest in. Why should she talk about her boyfriend or sex life to strangers talking to her in a work related capacity? Why do interviewers think they have a right to ask personal questions? If you go for a consultation with your doctor or have a business meeting would you ask these people who they are romantically involved with or what their sexual preferences were?? IMO it's not Alicia who needs to behave differently!


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> I just read through 3 or 4 pages on here with most of the posts being about Alicia "getting shade' in a NY Times interview,  it was mentioned she was also portrayed indifferently in another American publication too. I'm British and don't see her as cold, arrogant or superficial;  I think there is a lot of cultural misunderstanding that Europeans get from Americans. Similarly in Europe a lot of Americans are viewed as shallow, superficial and with little interest or understanding of anything or anyone outside of the USA. It should be recognized that Europe and the USA are different as are Europeans and Americans. Even though Americans speak in my language I feel more in common with Europeans from any of the other European countries. We have a shared history and culture and understand each others customs aand culture in a way that many Americans just don't get.
> 
> To me it is very interesting reading Alicia's interviews with British publications; she is portrayed VERY diferently and spoken about very positively for both her talent and personality. She is widely respected by fellow actors and directors here too and will get plenty of work here if Americans choose not to warm to her.
> 
> As for all the bullsh#t about motivations behind her and Michael's relationship, well tbh I see those suggestions as a reflection of the American "celebrity culture", something that neither of them has any interest in. Why should she talk about her boyfriend or sex life to strangers talking to her in a work related capacity? Why do interviewers think they have a right to ask personal questions? If you go for a consultation with your doctor or have a business meeting would you ask these people who they are romantically involved with or what their sexual preferences were?? IMO it's not Alicia who needs to behave differently!



I agree with the European viewpoint. It might be that because so many different cultures live close together here we're "forced" to understand each other and try to put ourself in another person's mind.

It's true. If European actors do press in Europe the focus is on work and the film. There's an understanding that you get interviewed because of your art and craft, and not because you're sleeping with Angelina. So it must be surprising to go over to the US and everyone's asking you about your morning routine. In the US your private life is considered entertainment too. Otherwise why do people get famous for leaking sex tapes?


----------



## bhb2014

How old is this pic? He looks so handsome and young  His hair is a bit like nowadays. I'm starting to like it this way too LoL


----------



## Allie28

Lilmix said:


> Now wondering did he date someone in the past in Killarney called Rebecca?? Cmon spill the tea if you know.



lol, no tea, just me being facetious. 

I was playing on the "Rebecca from Sunnybrook Farm" stereotype of pure and sweet girls back home.  I switched it to Killarney since that's where Fass grew up.


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> I agree with the European viewpoint. It might be that because so many different cultures live close together here we're "forced" to understand each other and try to put ourself in another person's mind.
> 
> It's true. If European actors do press in Europe the focus is on work and the film. There's an understanding that you get interviewed because of your art and craft, and not because you're sleeping with Angelina. So it must be surprising to go over to the US and everyone's asking you about your morning routine. In the US your private life is considered entertainment too. Otherwise why do people get famous for leaking sex tapes?



I'm American and I get what you, pearlyqueen, and Susan are saying.  I watched some of the video interviews of Alicia posted in her thread and I didn't see her as cold or arrogant.  She came across as very engaged and very enthused about the work.  She was smiling and seemed pleasant enough to me just very serious about her work which is how Michael is too.  I think bhb2014 said she comes across better in video interviews rather than print interviews and I agree.  If I were one her "many handlers" I'd get her on a celeb friendly talk show like Jimmy Fallon or Kelly and Michael STAT.  Jimmy Fallon is great at getting serious actor types to let their hair done and do fun stuff like play beer pong, lol.  In America we like to think celebrities are "one of us". That's one reason why we love Jen Lawrence.  She's a "beer and pretzel" gal not "champagne and caviar".  She's more herself telling fart jokes than talking about her "craft" of acting, lol.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> How old is this pic? He looks so handsome and young  *His hair is a bit like nowadays.* I'm starting to like it this way too LoL



Actually I don't notice any difference. 2008,2007?


----------



## BagBerry13

Allie28 said:


> I'm American and I get what you, pearlyqueen, and Susan are saying.  I watched some of the video interviews of Alicia posted in her thread and I didn't see her as cold or arrogant.  She came across as very engaged and very enthused about the work.  She was smiling and seemed pleasant enough to me just very serious about her work which is how Michael is too.  I think bhb2014 said she comes across better in video interviews rather than print interviews and I agree.  If I were one her "many handlers" I'd get her on a celeb friendly talk show like Jimmy Fallon or Kelly and Michael STAT.  Jimmy Fallon is great at getting serious actor types to let their hair done and do fun stuff like play beer pong, lol.  In America we like to think celebrities are "one of us". That's one reason why we love Jen Lawrence.  She's a "beer and pretzel" gal not "champagne and caviar".  She's more herself telling fart jokes than talking about her "craft" of acting, lol.



I get what you're saying but the whole JLaw clumsy number is getting on my nerves too. After so many years you'd expect she'd get some media training and knows how to walk in heels. She comes on too strong with the girl next door thing. Sure she's relaxed and loose which is fine but then, at least for me, she can't take on jobs like Dior. Dior is classy and elegant. Not something I associate with Lawrence.
But I think Alicia will go on some American talk shows soon and if it's just for promotion purpose. I'd like to see her on James Corden or Conan. Fallon and Kimmel are kinda boring.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I'm American and I get what you, pearlyqueen, and Susan are saying.  I watched some of the video interviews of Alicia posted in her thread and I didn't see her as cold or arrogant.  She came across as very engaged and very enthused about the work.  She was smiling and seemed pleasant enough to me just very serious about her work which is how Michael is too.  I think bhb2014 said she comes across better in video interviews rather than print interviews and I agree.  If I were one her "many handlers" I'd get her on a celeb friendly talk show like Jimmy Fallon or Kelly and Michael STAT.  Jimmy Fallon is great at getting serious actor types to let their hair done and do fun stuff like play beer pong, lol.  In America we like to think celebrities are "one of us". That's one reason why we love Jen Lawrence.  She's a "beer and pretzel" gal not "champagne and caviar".  She's more herself telling fart jokes than talking about her "craft" of acting, lol.



Alicia is much better in video  She's attending the Met tomorrow, I'm sure she'll be invited to talk shows soon because of the success of Ex Machina and her next films...soon people will get to know her more and she will be much more than Michael's girlfriend. 

About those "bad" interviews, it's hard to say because we weren't there and they're all written interviews. On videos she seems quite ok, not funny like Michael, but friendly (she seems to be a bit shy). Maybe she was in a bad day in NY, even charismatic actors already had bad moments in interviews, it happens. We are all humans, it's impossible to be nice to everyone, sometimes you're in a bad mood or something similar. Or perhaps the interviewer is difficult to deal with too. What happens is that her W Magazine's interview left a bad impression and now comes this journalist from NY Times and does the same thing. I'm sure her image will be better later this year, she's just starting to be known in Hollywood, let's give time to time


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I'm American and I get what you, pearlyqueen, and Susan are saying.  I watched some *of the video interviews of Alicia posted in her thread and I didn't see her as cold or arrogant.  She came across as very engaged and very enthused about the work.  She was smiling and seemed pleasant enough to me just very serious about her work which is how Michael is too*.  I think bhb2014 said she comes across better in video interviews rather than print interviews and I agree.  If I were one her "many handlers" I'd get her on a celeb friendly talk show like Jimmy Fallon or Kelly and Michael STAT.  Jimmy Fallon is great at getting serious actor types to let their hair done and do fun stuff like play beer pong, lol. * In America we like to think celebrities are "one of us". *That's one reason why we love Jen Lawrence.  She's a "beer and pretzel" gal not "champagne and caviar".  She's more herself telling fart jokes than talking about her "craft" of acting, lol.



 When she was cast for TLBO,I read some interviews and I've never seen anyone describing her as cold,unpleasant,even if she probably comes across better in video. Agree,she seemed just very focused on her work. I'm pretty sure that she may come across as defensive and "cold" when she declines to speak about her private life,but the main "problem" is that now she's new on the scene.. The journalist in this case was annoyed by her "handlers' " requests,not by her. What she wrote was the consequence of the way she was probably approached. "I must interview this Alicia Vikander at the MoMA.. is she the thinking man's Blake Lively?"


----------



## Lou9

I think Alicia needs to take a good, hard look at this and the W interview and realize the reputation she is establishing in the American media (and public) is not positive so far. It might take her agent, a well meaning publicist, her parents, or even Michael, but she needs to realize how poorly this publicity looks early in her career and she needs to get rid of the entourage. It is obvious that her "team" came across way too strong on the New York Times journalist, trying to shape her image when the journalist was trying to get an actual idea of who she is. This gave the idea to the journalist that there isn't anything beyond the facade Alicia's team is trying to project, thus the Blake Lively line. 

And the line about Michael being a rake is about Alicia, to me, not Michael. She refuses to talk about him, but who is she fooling? Maybe her relationship with a man known to be seen with many different women is just as fake as the rest of her. (Note: this is my perception of the article, not the relationship.)


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I think Alicia needs to take a good, hard look at this and the W interview and realize the reputation she is establishing in the American media (and public) is not positive so far. It might take her agent, a well meaning publicist, her parents, or even Michael, but she needs to realize how poorly this publicity looks early in her career and she needs to get rid of the entourage. *It is obvious that her "team" came across way too strong on the New York Times journalist, trying to shape her image when the journalist was trying to get an actual idea of who she is. This gave the idea to the journalist that there isn't anything beyond the facade Alicia's team is trying to project, thus the Blake Lively line.
> 
> And the line about Michael being a rake is about Alicia, to me, not Michael. She refuses to talk about him, but who is she fooling? Maybe her relationship with a man known to be seen with many different women is just as fake as the rest of her.* (Note: this is my perception of the article, not the relationship.)


I would not exaggerate about the "bad press".. She has done many other good interviews to promote her films for people who are interested in  her films.But yes,it's what I think too.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Alicia is much better in video  She's attending the Met tomorrow,* I'm sure she'll be invited to talk shows soon because of the success of Ex Machina and her next films...*soon people will get to know her more and she will be much more than Michael's girlfriend.



She's listed for Conan O'Brien's talk show on Tuesday and Last Call with Carson Daly on Thursday.  Both tape out in LA.  

I'll address some of the other comments about her interviews tomorrow.


----------



## twiddlebird

^ If you are going to continue to post only about AV and her appearances, can you at least post a pic of Michael for us Michael fans? After all, it's his forum. Throw some of us a bone who don't really give a damn about AV, please.


----------



## mollie12

twiddlebird said:


> ^ If you are going to continue to post only about AV and her appearances, can you at least post a pic of Michael for us Michael fans? After all, it's his forum. Throw some of us a bone who don't really give a damn about AV, please.



Look back at my history.  I've been posting about Michael (almost solely about Michael) since Jan 2012.  I'm no AV fanbot. I don't need to prove anything and I'll post what I want, especially since a lot of the other "analysis" in this thread by other commenters is solely about her.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Look back at my history.  I've been posting about Michael (almost solely about Michael) since Jan 2012.  I'm no AV fanbot. I don't need to prove anything and I'll post what I want, especially since a lot of the other "analysis" in this thread by other commenters is solely about her.


She was referring to others too,including me.


----------



## twiddlebird

Of the 14 posts today (prior to my own earlier), 10 of them have been about AV. I know she's his gf, but just because she's connected to him, does that really mean his thread should be mostly about her? I guess that's the case. I'm just here voicing dissent, since the majority of people posting seem so enthralled by her. I'd just rather talk about Michael, IMO. As I said before, I really could care less about her.


----------



## Morgane

> She's listed for Conan O'Brien's talk show on Tuesday and Last Call with Carson Daly on Thursday. Both tape out in LA.
> 
> I'll address some of the other comments about her interviews tomorrow.


 I'm interested in your opinion.



twiddlebird said:


> ^ If you are going to continue to post only about AV and her appearances, can you at least post a pic of Michael for us Michael fans? After all, it's his forum. Throw some of us a bone who don't really give a damn about AV, please.


Ahahah! Actually her interview was interesting because  somewhat involved him too. 
A bit of vintage Michael:


----------



## twiddlebird

THANK YOU! That's all I was asking for.


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> I get what you're saying but *the whole JLaw clumsy number is getting on my nerves too*. After so many years you'd expect she'd get some media training and knows how to walk in heels. She comes on too strong with the girl next door thing. Sure she's relaxed and loose which is fine but then, at least for me, she can't take on jobs like Dior. Dior is classy and elegant. Not something I associate with Lawrence.
> But I think Alicia will go on some American talk shows soon and if it's just for promotion purpose. I'd like to see her on James Corden or Conan. Fallon and Kimmel are kinda boring.



Yeah, her "schtick" is wearing thin on alot of folks.  I expect her to tone it some.  Looking forward to seeing set pics of her and Michael (y'all see what I did there?)


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Alicia is much better in video  She's attending the Met tomorrow, I'm sure she'll be invited to talk shows soon because of the success of Ex Machina and her next films...soon people will get to know her more and she will be much more than Michael's girlfriend.
> 
> About those "bad" interviews, it's hard to say because we weren't there and they're all written interviews. On videos she seems quite ok, not funny like Michael, but friendly (she seems to be a bit shy). Maybe she was in a bad day in NY, *even charismatic actors already had bad moments in interviews, it happens.* We are all humans, it's impossible to be nice to everyone, sometimes you're in a bad mood or something similar. Or perhaps the interviewer is difficult to deal with too. What happens is that her W Magazine's interview left a bad impression and now comes this journalist from NY Times and does the same thing. I'm sure her image will be better later this year, she's just starting to be known in Hollywood, let's give time to time



Very true.  Robert Deniro, brilliant actor, is notoriously awful in interviews.  I'll never forget on Fallon when he answered literally EVERY question with one word, lol.

On the other hand, Michael, also a brilliant actor, was great on Fallon!


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> She's listed for Conan O'Brien's talk show on Tuesday and Last Call with Carson Daly on Thursday.  Both tape out in LA.



Her handlers read my post!!  HA!!!  

If Michael or any of his peeps are reading this...more black t shirts that show off those arms please!!!


----------



## twiddlebird

Allie28 said:


> Her handlers read my post!!  HA!!!
> 
> If Michael or any of his peeps are reading this...more black t shirts that show off those arms please!!!



Yes! And I hope he gets better, because he seemed like he was tired and/or getting over a cold during his Slow West promos.

BTW: I don't hate AV, I just don't find her very compelling or interesting. Not an actress I'd choose to follow, or go out of my way to see, especially as the lead.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> THANK YOU! That's all I was asking for.


 I like particularly  the last pic I 've posted because I love photoshoots where he's not stylished or sexed up.


----------



## gemini582

twiddlebird said:


> Of the 14 posts today (prior to my own earlier), 10 of them have been about AV. I know she's his gf, but just because she's connected to him, does that really mean his thread should be mostly about her? I guess that's the case. I'm just here voicing dissent, since the majority of people posting seem so enthralled by her. I'd just rather talk about Michael, IMO. As I said before, I really could care less about her.


You're not the lone voice of dissent. I've PM'd with others who feel the same way. People don't want to post anymore since this thread has become an AV circle jerk. If you're not fawning over her then you must be a hater. Meanwhile, her own thread languishes somewhere.


----------



## Lou9

Wow, are people really intimidated by other posters here? Jeez, post what you want. It's a Fassbender thread, here's some Fassbender:











And my personal favorite:





Let's hope for some good stuff from Cannes (hopefully Bryan Singer won't screw up his hair too badly).


----------



## Allie28

twiddlebird said:


> Yes! And I hope he gets better, because he seemed like he was tired and/or getting over a cold during his Slow West promos.
> 
> BTW: I don't hate AV, I just don't find her very compelling or interesting. Not an actress I'd choose to follow, or go out of my way to see, especially as the lead.



That's fair.  Just because we're all fans of Michael doesn't mean we all have to be fans of whoever he dates.  I know I sure didn't care too much for the Romanian. Tbh, I don't know enough about Alicia to like or dislike her yet.  And there's a clear difference between simply not liking her and the OTT hatred and irrationality some have shown (not anyone here).  And it's not just this fandom but everywhere, anytime an actor gets a wife or gf.  Look at FKA Twigs and all the racist garbage being thrown at her by butthurt Twilight stans just because Rob is with her and not Bella... er, I mean Kristen.  Then there's Cumberbatch's wife...God help the woman who ends up with Tom Hiddleston!!  It's just shameful!  So if I sometimes show a knee jerk response, I apologize.  I don't mean to anger anyone or force any opinion.  Chances are it's just my own embarrassment for my part in these fandoms.

And we will always have Fassy in black t shirts to drool over together.


----------



## Allie28

gemini582 said:


> You're not the lone voice of dissent. I've PM'd with others who feel the same way. People don't want to post anymore since this thread has become an AV circle jerk. If you're not fawning over her then you must be a hater. Meanwhile, her own thread languishes somewhere.



Really?  I think there's been a good mix of those that like her, those that don't, and the majority who don't feel too much either way cause they know Fassy's history and know she probably won't be around much longer anyway, lol.

We talked alot about all of the women he's dated.  Both good and bad.  We gossip.  We speculate.  Why does it have to stop with Alicia?  What about the next gf?


----------



## Morgane

gemini582 said:


> You're not the lone voice of dissent. I've PM'd with others who feel the same way. People don't want to post anymore since this thread has become an AV circle jerk. If you're not fawning over her then you must be a hater. Meanwhile, her own thread languishes somewhere.



You are free,like everyone here,to post whatever you want. I've already said it,nobody is going to bash you if you dislike her. Above all,I don't see people being delusional about the "best love story of the century".. I think that  people who have followed a bit his private life should know better..  If I disagree with you (example),aside from replying with my own point of view,I'm not going to try to convince you. People who post regularly here,including me,bhb,mollie,chris,allie and others are interested firstly  in Michael Fassbender and everything related to his work.  If there's something which somewhat involved him (pics,sightings,interviews),it's evident that people discuss them here too. Again,everyone is free to express a personal opinion. Everyone is free to disagree ,respectfully of course.I'm stating the obvious.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Wow, are people really intimidated by other posters here? Jeez, post what you want. It's a Fassbender thread, here's some Fassbender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for some good stuff from Cannes (hopefully Bryan Singer won't screw up his hair too badly).


Awful white hair !!!
This puc,from the same photoshoot,is great too:


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> Awful white hair !!!
> This puc,from the same photoshoot,is great too:



Throw in the shaving pic and... Perfection.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Allie28

He's so cute with the bear.  Thanks Morgane!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> He's so cute with the bear.  Thanks Morgane!



 This is the behind-the-scenes:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=W-kaiCd4EU8


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Wow, are people really intimidated by other posters here? Jeez, post what you want.



Exactly, people are free to propose a different topic. 

I'll be perfectly honest and say that right now I like thinking about AV's career because Fassbender's career is at a kind of depressing crossroads.  "The writing is on the wall", as they say.   I hope for the best for him, but I think he's made some stupid film choices. 

If Macbeth AND Steve Jobs fail, his career is going to take a fairly catastrophic nosedive.  Maybe _that's_ why he's looked depressed during Slow West promo. 

I'll always lust after him and think he's an interesting personality, though.


----------



## bhb2014

He's so cute with the bear 

My personal favorites here:


----------



## bhb2014

Missed one!


----------



## gemini582

Allie28 said:


> Really?  I think there's been a good mix of those that like her, those that don't, and the majority who don't feel too much either way cause they know Fassy's history and know she probably won't be around much longer anyway, lol.
> 
> We talked alot about all of the women he's dated.  Both good and bad.  We gossip.  We speculate.  Why does it have to stop with Alicia?  What about the next gf?


Who said it has to stop? It's just some of people here are a little defensive about her. Anyway, I don't really care. I'm just chiming in.



Morgane said:


> You are free,like everyone here,to post whatever you want. I've already said it,nobody is going to bash you if you dislike her. Above all,I don't see people being delusional about the "best love story of the century".. I think that  people who have followed a bit his private life should know better..  If I disagree with you (example),aside from replying with my own point of view,I'm not going to try to convince you. People who post regularly here,including me,bhb,mollie,chris,allie and others are interested firstly  in Michael Fassbender and everything related to his work.  If there's something which somewhat involved him (pics,sightings,interviews),it's evident that people discuss them here too. Again,everyone is free to express a personal opinion. Everyone is free to disagree ,respectfully of course.I'm stating the obvious.


I don't think anyone is afraid of being bashed. I know I'm not. Some of us, myself included, have first hand knowledge about things related to MF, AV and their relationship but half the posts here are met with snark or essays so it's not worth posting. It's tiresome. But hey, that's what PM is for.


----------



## gemini582

Lou9 said:


> Wow, are people really intimidated by other posters here? Jeez, post what you want. It's a Fassbender thread, here's some Fassbender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my personal favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for some good stuff from Cannes (hopefully Bryan Singer won't screw up his hair too badly).


Nvm.


----------



## mollie12

gemini582 said:


> Who said it has to stop? It's just some of people here are a little defensive about her. Anyway, I don't really care. I'm just chiming in.
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is afraid of being bashed. I know I'm not. Some of us, myself included, have first hand knowledge about things related to MF, AV and their relationship but half the posts here are met with snark or essays so it's not worth posting. It's tiresome. But hey, that's what PM is for.




So a year from now she'll be dating post-Star Wars/The Revenant Domhnall Gleeson, essentially.

ETA:  Psst.  If any of you haven't ever been to the MyNewPlaidPants blog, he frequently posts Fassbender-related pics/gifs.  Often focused on his "assets".






I do like his post-working-out-with-Hugh-Jackman-for-three-months body.  He's normally not this meaty.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Exactly, people are free to propose a different topic.
> 
> I'll be perfectly honest and say that right now I like thinking about AV's career because Fassbender's career is at a kind of depressing crossroads.  "The writing is on the wall", as they say.   I hope for the best for him, but I think he's made some stupid film choices.
> 
> If Macbeth AND Steve Jobs fail, his career is going to take a fairly catastrophic nosedive.  Maybe _that's_ why he's looked depressed during Slow West promo.
> 
> I'll always lust after him and think he's an interesting personality, though.



I'm not sure. That seems more like something his agent would be fretting about. As he said in the Yahoo! interview, Michael seems to look at the script and director and pick projects from there. He chooses the projects he wants to do, to fulfill himself. He doesn't seem to give a damn about anything else. If he was really worried about box office failures, he would be out there working his *** off for Slow West - at least show up at some festivals and some of the events honoring McLean. He just doesn't like promotion.

I agree that this is a turning point year for him. We'll see how the films turn out. Jobs is probably the biggest deal because of the noise before he came to the project. It's just kind of hard to believe that he has decided his career is over so he's moping. But I can't personally speculate why he seemed reserved in those interviews.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Exactly, people are free to propose a different topic.
> 
> I'll be perfectly honest and say that right now I like thinking about AV's career because Fassbender's career is at a kind of depressing crossroads.  "The writing is on the wall", as they say.   I hope for the best for him, but I think he's made some stupid film choices.
> 
> If Macbeth AND Steve Jobs fail, his career is going to take a fairly catastrophic nosedive.  Maybe _that's_ why he's looked depressed during Slow West promo.
> 
> I'll always lust after him and think he's an interesting personality, though.


You have said this before.  Actually his last choices are very very risky. But they are interesting,at least for me. One of the reasons why I love him so much as an actor is that he doesn't make "safe choices". Not every good actor is like him. Macbeth,AC,Jobs are definetely not safe choices.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> I'm not sure. That seems more like something his agent would be fretting about. As he said in the Yahoo! interview, Michael seems to look at the script and director and pick projects from there. He chooses the projects he wants to do, to fulfill himself. He doesn't seem to give a damn about anything else. If he was really worried about box office failures, he would be out there working his *** off for Slow West - at least show up at some festivals and some of the events honoring McLean. He just doesn't like promotion.
> 
> I agree that this is a turning point year for him. We'll see how the films turn out. Jobs is probably the biggest deal because of the noise before he came to the project. It's just kind of hard to believe that he has decided his career is over so he's moping. But I can't personally speculate why he seemed reserved in those interviews.



Well, there's really nothing he can do about Slow West.  A bunch of promo isn't going to change the fact that it's going direct to VOD at the same time it's getting a very limited theatrical release.  I was actually chuckling a bit to myself a few weeks ago because people were fretting about him not promoting the movie.  Yeah, it would have been nice to see pics of him at Tribeca, but that literally would have been nothing but a wasted trip for him.

And I was being a  bit facetious about him actually being "depressed".  But for sure he'd have an idea by now about the general quality of Macbeth and Weinsteins' plans for it.


----------



## Lambnyla

gemini582 said:


> Who said it has to stop? It's just some of people here are a little defensive about her. Anyway, I don't really care. I'm just chiming in.
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone is afraid of being bashed. I know I'm not. Some of us, myself included, have first hand knowledge about things related to MF, AV and their relationship but half the posts here are met with snark or essays so it's not worth posting. It's tiresome. But hey, that's what PM is for.




Can I be part of the pming? Haha what do you know? Pm me (:


----------



## Lambnyla

I highly doubt Michael is depressed but I would say he was just tired or overwhelmed by work. He's an emotional guy. I think he just doesn't take bs and that if he fails at something he just works harder. He's one of those actors who truly are passionate about acting and doesn't really need the fame and glam life. He needs longer breaks but I think once we start seeing him filming and pics come out he'll be fine.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Well, there's really nothing he can do about Slow West.  A bunch of promo isn't going to change the fact that it's going direct to VOD at the same time it's getting a very limited theatrical release.  I was actually chuckling a bit to myself a few weeks ago because people were fretting about him not promoting the movie.  Yeah, it would have been nice to see pics of him at Tribeca, but that literally would have been nothing but a wasted trip for him.
> 
> And I was being a  bit facetious about him actually being "depressed".  But for sure he'd have an idea by now about the general quality of Macbeth and Weinsteins' plans for it.



But it is his friend's first film, as well as his production company's. It would make more sense for him to do promotion for it. It still confuses me, even with the day-to-date of release on VOD. You still want to make $$.

I can't read Weinstein. A lot of his motivation is awards and he knows as well as anyone that Shakespeare doesn't fly with the Academy. So why would he bother with it when he's got a full slate this year? (I think he might have released it last year if he hadn't of had Cumberbatch as his lead actor candidate - he was certainly considering it from what we heard from his presentation at Cannes 2014. He didn't have much of anything last year, so why not make a push?) I'll know what Macbeth is when we see reviews from Cannes. There is a very good chance the movie will get middling reviews but Michael's performance will be praised.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> So a year from now she'll be dating post-Star Wars/The Revenant Domhnall Gleeson, essentially.
> 
> ETA:  Psst.  If any of you haven't ever been to the MyNewPlaidPants blog, he frequently posts Fassbender-related pics/gifs.  Often focused on his "assets".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like his post-working-out-with-Hugh-Jackman-for-three-months body.  He's normally not this meaty.






gemini582 said:


> Who said it has to stop? It's just some of people here are a little defensive about her. Anyway, I don't really care. I'm just chiming in.
> 
> 
> *I don't think anyone is afraid of being bashed. I* know I'm not. Some of us, myself included, have first hand knowledge about things related to MF, AV and their relationship but half the posts here *are met with snark or essays so it's not worth posting. *It's tiresome. But hey, that's what PM is for.


You have said that _some_ people don't post here bc if they don't adore her,it means they are _haters_,with all the  consequent snark and essays. I've just said that nobody is going to bash you or others if you say that she's arrogant and entitled or whatever you want. There's obviously a respectful way of saying everything,but,again,I'm stating the obvious. If you post something like "A friend of mine has seen him with..,etc.."," I've found this pic on her insta (do you follow her,right?).. ",nobody can reasonably  come here and call you hater,at least people who write here regularly. Mollie12 has posted in the past many tweets which could have been considered somewhat embarrassing for him (when he was supposedly with Nicole too). This is not a PR thread for him (everything is beautiful )or the "couple". Now,if  people are going to throw shade at her for the sake of it (casting couch,etc..),then those posts are met with obvious snark, because it's  gratuitous and undeserved. "Essays" sometimes are useful to explain better an opinion,without misunderstandings. I don't see any problem.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> But it is his friend's first film, as well as his production company's. It would make more sense for him to do promotion for it. It still confuses me, even with the day-to-date of release on VOD. You still want to make $$..



It depends on what kind of interviews he was able to get/A24 was able to arrange.  They can't just snap their fingers and get major journalists to come.   I remember Maggie Gyllenhaal mentioned that one of the press Q&As for Frank (which got a fairly decent limited release, wider than Slow West's) was _really_ sparsely attended.  Maybe a one-day hotel junket was the best they could do?  Honestly, a lot of these dinky web interviews are no help at all.  

ETA: And I don't know if anybody noticed, but the people doing the interviewing at Tribeca were kind of nobodies.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael has always done bold choices, that's who he is. He'll be doing challenging roles forever, he wants to do films that bring him to another level and touch audiences somehow. Has he made bad choices? Yeah, like any other actor, nobody is perfect. Nowadays he's been very picky and I like all his decisions. So far, all of them have been praised by critics and the audience, such as Frank and now Slow West. 

Some of his movies will have limited releases but he isn't worried about that, neither am I. Getting a theatrical release isn't the only way to watch films, you have VOD, Netflix, etc. I'm sure that many people will watch his smaller films. Besides, Michael himself knows about this, he knows what kind of films will have wider releases and which ones won't 

I was a bit disappointed about him snubbing Tribeca but he needed vacations. He chose himself for a few weeks and he was right. I'm sure that A24 will hold a special premiere for SW and he'll be there. I hope! It's like I said before: Michael does too many films every year and when he finally has some time to enjoy his personal life it's also time to promote a film he shot the year before. This happened right now and he chose to be home and Spain for a few days. Maybe in the future he will avoid doing this again, specially now that he has built a successful and admired career in film's industry. He'll know how to balance his career and personal life 

X-Men will be shot until July or something? AC starts shooting in September, he'll have a month off to rest and prepare for this new bold role, which I'm sure fans will love in 2016. Sorry for the huge text!


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> ETA: And I don't know if anybody noticed, but the people doing the interviewing at Tribeca were kind of nobodies.



The Wall Street Journal?


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> But it is his friend's first film, as well as his production company's. It would make more sense for him to do promotion for it. It still confuses me, even with the day-to-date of release on VOD. You still want to make $$.
> 
> I can't read Weinstein. A lot of his motivation is awards and he knows as well as anyone that Shakespeare doesn't fly with the Academy. So why would he bother with it when he's got a full slate this year? (I think he might have released it last year if he hadn't of had Cumberbatch as his lead actor candidate - he was certainly considering it from what we heard from his presentation at Cannes 2014. He didn't have much of anything last year, so why not make a push?) I'll know what Macbeth is when we see reviews from Cannes. There is a very good chance the movie will get middling reviews but Michael's performance will be praised.



Slow West is a small small project,honestly I don't know what  he could do for it. It has been well-received,I'm pretty sure it will do well with the release on VOD and the limited theatrical release. That's all. It's basically a passion project and a test for his company.

Weinstein doesn't buy only big productions which are academy-friendly even on paper.  IMO he saw Macbeth like some kind of challenge.. a mainstream Shakespearean film, with some awards potential too. I don't think it was ready for Cannes 2014,but for the last fall festival circuit,yes. But he had already other things to push... Now it's impossible to say what will be his next move. StudioCanal will release it in November,it will come out in other European countries in November too. I will be happy even if it's just a decent adaptation,with great performances.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> It depends on what kind of interviews he was able to get/A24 was able to arrange.  They can't just snap their fingers and get major journalists to come.   I remember Maggie Gyllenhaal mentioned that one of the press Q&As for Frank (which got a fairly decent limited release, wider than Slow West's) was _really_ sparsely attended.  Maybe a one-day hotel junket was the best they could do?  Honestly, a lot of these dinky web interviews are no help at all.
> 
> ETA: And I don't know if anybody noticed, but the people doing the interviewing at Tribeca were kind of nobodies.


Yes,I noticed it too. I don't see any reason,honestly,why he should have been at Tribeca. The film was there just for some screenings. What he could have done there it's exactly what he has done the last week.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Michael has always done bold choices, that's who he is. He'll be doing challenging roles forever, he wants to do films that bring him to another level and touch audiences somehow. Has he made bad choices? Yeah, like any other actor, nobody is perfect. Nowadays he's been very picky and I like all his decisions. So far, all of them have been praised by critics and the audience, such as Frank and now Slow West.
> 
> Some of his movies will have limited releases but he isn't worried about that, neither am I. Getting a theatrical release isn't the only way to watch films, you have VOD, Netflix, etc. I'm sure that many people will watch his smaller films. Besides, Michael himself knows about this, he knows what kind of films will have wider releases and which ones won't
> 
> I was a bit disappointed about him snubbing Tribeca but he needed vacations. He chose himself for a few weeks and he was right. I'm sure that A24 will hold a special premiere for SW and he'll be there. I hope! It's like I said before: Michael does too many films every year and when he finally has some time to enjoy his personal life it's also time to promote a film he shot the year before. This happened right now and he chose to be home and Spain for a few days. Maybe in the future he will avoid doing this again, specially now that he has built a successful and admired career in film's industry. He'll know how to balance his career and personal life
> 
> X-Men will be shot until July or something? AC starts shooting in September, he'll have a month off to rest and prepare for this new bold role, which I'm sure fans will love in 2016. Sorry for the huge text!


 Personally I'm excited and curious to see where these choices will take him. The Counselor,a classic  for someone,the most boring and incomprehensible film for others was on paper incredible,McCarthy,Scott (who did a good work IMO),THAT cast..  I think it's better for him that people don't have big expectations for SJ. When the bar is set too high,it's very easy to remain deluded.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Personally I'm excited and curious to see where these choices will take him. The Counselor,a classic  for someone,the most boring and incomprehensible film for others was on paper incredible,McCarthy,Scott (who did a good work IMO),THAT cast..  I think it's better for him that people don't have big expectations for SJ. When the bar is set too high,it's very easy to remain deluded.



I loved The Counselor! Hahaha Expectations are already huge about SJ and Macbeth. At least his performances I'm sure they will be stunning. About the movie itself I'm more confident about Jobs because of Boyle and Sorkin. I don't know Macbeth's writers very well...


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I loved The Counselor! Hahaha Expectations are already huge about SJ and Macbeth. At least his performances I'm sure they will be stunning. About the movie itself I'm more confident about Jobs because of Boyle and Sorkin. I don't know Macbeth's writers very well...



I'm not so sure about Jobs. Don't have doubts about his performance, I just don't think there is the level of interest in it that the studio anticipates. The general public don't much care about the quality of acting or screenplays if the subject matter is not of interest to them. So I think it may fall short of expectations financially which Michael will be associated with. Macbeth is a different prospect altogether. Nobody expects huge box office returns, it's a labour of love  And has one of the greatet writers ever - William Shakespeare! We should get news of the Cannes schedule this week too.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not so sure about Jobs. Don't have doubts about his performance, I just don't think there is the level of interest in it that the studio anticipates. The general public don't much care about the quality of acting or screenplays if the subject matter is not of interest to them. So I think it may fall short of expectations financially which Michael will be associated with. Macbeth is a different prospect altogether. Nobody expects huge box office returns, it's a labour of love  And has one of the greatet writers ever - William Shakespeare! We should get news of the Cannes schedule this week too.



I'm confident because of the team involved, the amazing cast and the script sounds pretty good. The problem is that Jobs film with Kutcher, which was a huge flop and panned by critics...let's see how they'll promote the film later this year. I'm excited 

Yeah, Macbeth won't be a box office hit, it will have a small distribution, unless it's raved and Weinstein and Studiocanal give it a wider release after a few weeks. Cannes will give us a hint of what's happening. About the writer, yeah, Shakespeare rules! I'm worried about screenwriters, I've never heard of them. And Weinstein cut down dialogues, I'm afraid because of that. Cannes will announce its schedule this week, can't wait! I think Macbeth will have a premiere around May 19th or May 20th.


----------



## bhb2014

Sexy!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I loved The Counselor! Hahaha Expectations are already huge about SJ and Macbeth. At least his performances I'm sure they will be stunning. About the movie itself I'm more confident about Jobs because of Boyle and Sorkin. I don't know Macbeth's writers very well...


For Macbeth,yes. There's obviously buzz about SJ and Michael is in every prediction list,but even if the script is great (McConaughey and Cooper were interested too),Boyle is a great director,and Michael is.. Michael. ,the problem is that people have always  questioned his suitability for the role,so there's still skepticism. However Michael has also TLBO, TAU,that probably will premiere at Venice. It's a hell of a year for him!!


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> I highly doubt Michael is depressed but I would say he was just tired or overwhelmed by work. He's an emotional guy. I think he just doesn't take bs and that if he fails at something he just works harder. He's one of those actors who truly are passionate about acting and doesn't really need the fame and glam life. He needs longer breaks but I think once we start seeing him filming and pics come out he'll be fine.


He was sleep-deprived and tired IMO. He's developing a big project like AC which is not Slow West.. There are many things that depend on his decisions. Going on set,doing your own work and being responsible for an entire big project are very different duties.


----------



## Lambnyla

Morgane said:


> He was sleep-deprived and tired IMO. He's developing a big project like AC which is not Slow West.. There are many things that depend on his decisions. Going on set and doing your own work and being responsible for an entire big project are very different duties.



That right, he has a lot on his mind right now. He has a big responsibility and its to not only prepare for his role in AC but like you mentioned help get production ready.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> For Macbeth,yes. There's obviously buzz about SJ and Michael is in every prediction list,but even if the script is great (McConaughey and Cooper were interested too),Boyle is a great director,and Michael is.. Michael. ,the problem is that people have always  questioned his suitability for the role,so there's still skepticism. However Michael has also TLBO, TAU,that probably will premiere at Venice. It's a hell of a year for him!!



In a certain way I like it because when the movie is released and he kills it, the reception will be astonishing. Just like it happended with Heath Ledger and will probably happen with Ben Affleck in Batman. Katie Winslet couldn't stop praising Michael after the shooting, this is a good sign. 

I think TLBO isn't getting a Venice release. For me, it won't even get a 2015 release, probably because Michael already has two major roles to promote, Weisz and Vikander the same thing. Perhaps some festival screening or even holding the film to Berlin or even Cannes next year. Producers shouldn't rush it. 

About TAU, I have no idea. Footage has already been presented but I don't know where they'll fit it, which festival..


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> Sexy!


Hello MF!!


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> That right, *he has a lot on his mind right now. *He has a big responsibility and its to not only prepare for his role in AC but like you mentioned help get production ready.






bhb2014 said:


> In a certain way I like it because when the movie is released and he kills it, the reception will be astonishing. Just like it happended with Heath Ledger and will probably happen with Ben Affleck in Batman. Katie Winslet couldn't stop praising Michael after the shooting, this is a good sign.
> 
> I think TLBO isn't getting a Venice release. For me, it won't even get a 2015 release, probably because Michael already has two major roles to promote, Weisz and Vikander the same thing. Perhaps some festival screening or even holding the film to Berlin or even Cannes next year. Producers shouldn't rush it.
> 
> About TAU, I have no idea. Footage has already been presented but I don't know where they'll fit it, which festival..


I've seen many,many times people complaining about overhyped films and performances.
I was talking about TAU for Venice. Someone was speculating that it wasn't ready for Cannes,so Venice is a possible option. Maybe the Malick project will be there too. 
According to the producer,TLBO should screen at the Toronto Film Festival. But yes,Weisz has also Sorrentino's Youth.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I've seen many,many times people complaining about overhyped films and performances.
> I was talking about TAU for Venice. Someone was speculating that it wasn't ready for Cannes,so Venice is a possible option. Maybe the Malick project will be there too.
> According to the producer,TLBO should screen at the Toronto Film Festival. But yes,Weisz has also Sorrentino's Youth.



Oh TAU? Interesting a Venice release...you mean on competition? Or maybe another section? About TLBO, I agree about the TIFF release, following The Place Beyond The Pines. I think Michael will have two films to promote over there then...and then he'll go shoot AC in Europe...tight schedule again LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oh TAU? Interesting a Venice release...you mean on competition? Or maybe another section? About TLBO, I agree about the TIFF release, following The Place Beyond The Pines. I think Michael will have two films to promote over there then...and then he'll go shoot AC in Europe...tight schedule again LoL


Yes.  This is Adam Smith's first feature film,but with Fassbender and Gleeson in it,I can see it being on competition.


----------



## italian style

here is our boy in Montreal....https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=367394113466032


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> here is our boy in Montreal....https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=367394113466032



Oooh when I was starting to love his long hair he has it cut LoL thanks!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh when I was starting to love his long hair he has it cut LoL thanks!


----------



## mollie12

His '80s costume for Apocalypse is FLANNEL?  I hope he's going incognito for that scene, because it's not in keeping with the costume characterization for his role in the previous two movies.  He was pretty clean-cut and stylin' for both the '60s and '70s.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh when I was starting to love his long hair he has it cut LoL thanks!


 I like this hair more.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> His '80s costume for Apocalypse is FLANNEL?  I hope he's going incognito for that scene, because it's not in keeping with the costume characterization for his role in the previous two movies.  He was pretty clean-cut and stylin' for both the '60s and '70s.


Where have you read it?  No,please..


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> Where have you read it?  No,please..



http://cherikstony.tumblr.com/post/118212009076/bryan-singer-live-on-periscope-teases-michael


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> http://cherikstony.tumblr.com/post/118212009076/bryan-singer-live-on-periscope-teases-michael


I like it..


----------



## Allie28

I don't think I've ever seen him in flannel before.

LumberFass.... I like it!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I like it..



Me too! This haircut doesn't sound 80s to me but maybe they'll change it on screen, let's see. Cute pics!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen him in flannel before.
> 
> LumberFass.... I like it!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I like this hair more.



Me too! hahaha but I liked the previous haircut with the beard. He was so handsome in NY!


----------



## pennylane93

i sure hope that's  not his costume lol the outfit and the look is too different from magneto's previous images  looks cute though


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Me too! This haircut doesn't sound 80s to me but maybe they'll change it on screen, let's see. Cute pics!


That pic is from the set,right?  I suppose that  at least in some scenes he will have that haircut.


----------



## Morgane

http://eserei27.tumblr.com/post/118220746319/bryan-singers-announcement-about-the-rogue-cut


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> That pic is from the set,right?  I suppose that  at least in some scenes he will have that haircut.



Maybe I'm thinking too much on 80s stereotypes LoL let's see his outfits later! I liked his one too


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> http://eserei27.tumblr.com/post/118220746319/bryan-singers-announcement-about-the-rogue-cut



Oooh thank you!!!!!!!! He looks like a farmer  A pretty cute one!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> *Maybe I'm thinking too much on 80s stereotypes *LoL let's see his outfits later! I liked his one too


Me too.


----------



## Lou9

In Empire, Simon Kinberg said at the beginning of this film Erik is trying to lay low (which is hard when you dropped a stadium on the White House). In that Periscope, Singer said they are filming something with Erik for the beginning of the film, in a steel factory. I imagine that is Erik's idea of lying low (and this is just a temporary look for him until the action kicks up).

ETA: Sorry, the Empire quote is that Erik is trying to start a new life. Whatever that means.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> In Empire, Simon Kinberg said at the beginning of this film Erik is trying to lay low (which is hard when you dropped a stadium on the White House). In that Periscope, Singer said they are filming something with Erik for the beginning of the film, in a steel factory. I imagine that is Erik's idea of lying low (and this is just a temporary look for him until the action kicks up).



Ooh I see, cool! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> In Empire, Simon Kinberg said at the beginning of this film Erik is trying to lay low (which is hard when you dropped a stadium on the White House). In that Periscope, Singer said they are filming something with Erik for the beginning of the film, in a steel factory. I imagine that is Erik's idea of lying low (and this is just a temporary look for him until the action kicks up).
> 
> ETA: Sorry, the Empire quote is that Erik is trying to start a new life. Whatever that means.



Thanks. Now it's more clear.


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> http://eserei27.tumblr.com/post/118220746319/bryan-singers-announcement-about-the-rogue-cut



Is that a gold ring on Erik's hand? I realize it's his right hand, but still, not an accessory the character had before.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Is that a gold ring on Erik's hand? I realize it's his right hand, but still, not an accessory the character had before.


Yes,it's a gold ring...


----------



## pennylane93

ah so he's probably starting a new life as a low-key factory worker now?


----------



## Morgane

L





pennylane93 said:


> ah so he's probably starting a new life as a low-key factory worker now?


  Everything is possible.

I've found these new pics on tumblr (Malick's untitled project):


----------



## Morgane

http://mfasslatino.tumblr.com


----------



## Lou9

He looks amazing. He should always wear t-shirts. Unless he's wearing the sweater of sex.

So that's his assistant on this film? If I recall, for the last X-Men movie, he had a very attractive female assistant...


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> He looks amazing. He should always wear t-shirts. Unless he's wearing the sweater of sex.
> 
> So that's his assistant on this film? If I recall, for the last X-Men movie, he had a very attractive female assistant...



Honestly, who thought hiring a young female assistant for him was a good idea?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Honestly, who thought hiring a young female assistant for him was a good idea?



 But she was his female assistant?


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> But she was his female assistant?



I've heard a story about that summer and his assistants, so...


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I've heard a story about that summer and his assistants, so...


Some  details?  He was seen with a brunette too,if I remember well.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Is that a gold ring on Erik's hand? I realize it's his right hand, but still, not an accessory the character had before.



Perhaps a commitment with someone? Well noticed!

Thanks for the pics Morgane! =)


----------



## pennylane93

About the ring.. Lol i hope there's no unnecessary romance for magneto in this movie.. 
I'm more curious about whether he'll be siding up with apocalypse or the x men  and i'd like them to explore his relationship with quicksilver more


By the way Weightless is set to be released in 2016...that's 4 years of waiting  lol i'm throwing a fit if they cut him off


----------



## italian style

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWgC991tDQM&feature=player_detailpage


This is new to me....


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> About the ring.. Lol i hope there's no unnecessary romance for magneto in this movie..
> I'm more curious about whether he'll be siding up with apocalypse or the x men  and i'd like them to explore his relationship with quicksilver more
> 
> 
> By the way Weightless is set to be released in 2016...that's 4 years of waiting  lol i'm throwing a fit if they cut him off



I think romance is welcome if well put in the story. But that golden ring might mean something else, we don't know. Maybe a special bond with someone? Someone like Raven, for instance?  I want more Quicksilver too, he was amazing in DOFP!

Really, only 2016? Where did you read this? Maybe it will come out in some festival later this year...


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I think romance is welcome if well put in the story. But that golden ring might mean something else, we don't know. Maybe a special bond with someone? Someone like Raven, for instance?  I want more Quicksilver too, he was amazing in DOFP!
> 
> Really, only 2016? Where did you read this? Maybe it will come out in some festival later this year...



him and raven would be quite weird for me..i mean, dude tried to kill her without hesitation 

oh,weightless is now set to be released in 2016 on imdb....


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> him and raven would be quite weird for me..i mean, dude tried to kill her without hesitation
> 
> oh,weightless is now set to be released in 2016 on imdb....



hahahaha it was the most simple choice LoL but I don't know, that's an interesting couple...

Oooh don't always trust Imdb, I think Weighless might get at least a festival release in 2015! =)


----------



## Lambnyla

gemini582 said:


> Nvm.



I need to talk to you but can't send you stuff...pm is full.


----------



## SusanBeach

italian style said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWgC991tDQM&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> 
> This is new to me....


Thank you, I haven´t seen this video


----------



## mollie12

Does anyone have a quick link to the scans of his Elle UK 2013 interview?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Perhaps a commitment with someone? Well noticed!
> 
> Thanks for the pics Morgane! =)




It's pretty sure that the Malick film will come out in 2016.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone have a quick link to the scans of his Elle UK 2013 interview?


https://www.pinterest.com/tourjourspur/michael-fassbender/


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/tourjourspur/michael-fassbender/



Woop, thanks though I guess I was thinking of a different publication.


----------



## Morgane

Behind the cover:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WrBt8JDradA

Speaking of Elle UK,another old interview:
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m43icgBWF71qkidoxo1_1280.png
http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff433/artica5/ellemag2.png


----------



## mollie12

...


----------



## bhb2014

Another actress who loves Michael: Mary Elizabeth Winstead 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8eIh_9e4EQ


----------



## Lou9

Macbeth will screen at Cannes on May 23, the last day of the festival before the awards ceremony (the only film shown that day).


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Macbeth will screen at Cannes on May 23, the last day of the festival before the awards ceremony (the only film shown that day).



I've just see that! LoL Last day, interesting. But I think the reason is the cast's schedule. Michael will be busy shooting X-Men, Marion is preparing for Xavier Dolan's new film...at least it's a good date because if both be awarded, closing ceremony is on the next day  

Ingrid Bergman's documentary will be screened on May 19th.


----------



## baewatch

Do you agree with this? http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/irish-men-top-most-fancied-list-in-us-survey-675870.html

As a girl from Ireland, I know that generally the majority of men from Ireland lack the qualities that these Irish actors have. Like charm, being attractive & who are intellectual....they are far and few between in this country!


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Do you agree with this? http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/irish-men-top-most-fancied-list-in-us-survey-675870.html
> 
> As a girl from Ireland, I know that generally the majority of men from Ireland lack the qualities that these Irish actors have. Like charm, being attractive & who are intellectual....they are far and few between in this country!



It's just a research, with Americans and only a few part of Americans LoL It's just a matter of POV  But good to know that Irish are leading, score for Michael! I'm not a fan of Colin Farrell though...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Another actress who loves Michael: Mary Elizabeth Winstead
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8eIh_9e4EQ



http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/tr...assbender-and-kodi-smit-mcphee-talk-slow-west


> CS: What did you learn from working with Michael Fassbender? And he seems like the perfect actor to do Westerns, so you wonder why he hasnt done more.
> 
> Smit-McPhee: Oh, man, so perfect! And hes a great guy. Hes so down to earth, and he doesnt mean to, but he just keeps things so lively on set and happy. Thats because hes really a kid at heart, and I think he has a huge passion for what he does, but he just likes to fun. He does things with a really great energy. That actually just helped every day. It keeps you moving forward when youre on a project and youre shooting scenes out of place. Its just good to have someone with you in that state of mind.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Macbeth will screen at Cannes on May 23, the last day of the festival before the awards ceremony (the only film shown that day).


I was hoping for  an early date!
We have waiting so much,it makes no difference. Trailer,please..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I was hoping for  an early date!
> We have waiting so much,it makes no difference. Trailer,please..



I'm trying to see this in a positive way: it they get awarded he will have no problems in staying one more day at Cannes since closing ceremony in one day later  I also think Michael couldn't attend the first week of the festival, so they scheduled it to the next one.


----------



## Lou9

Olivia Munn is on the XMen set (with boyfriend Aaron Rodgers). Looks like the same Magneto steel mill set from earlier this week. I wonder how they will work Psylocke into that...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I'm trying to see this in a positive way: *it they get awarded he will have no problems in staying one more day at Cannes since closing ceremony in one day later  *I also think Michael couldn't attend the first week of the festival, so they scheduled it to the next one.



Hope you're right!! He will be there,it's sure. But I don't know if being there during the first or the second week makes a great difference for  his schedule.
The first screenong is at 8:30am,the other two at 14:00pm  and 19:00pm. 
I must say,I'm very interested in this year's lineup.

May 13: 
La Tête Haute (Emmanuelle Bercot) Opening Film/Out of Competition

May 14: 
Umimachi Diary (Kore-Eda Hirokazu)
Il Racconto Dei Racconti (Matteo Garrone)

May 15:
The Lobster (Yorgos Lanthimos)
Saul Fia (László Nemes)

May 16:
Mia Madre (Nanni Moretti)
Sea of Trees (Gus Van Sant)

May 17:
Mon Roi (Maïwenn)
Carol (Todd Haynes)

May 18:
La Loi du Marché (Stéphane Brizé)
Louder Than Bombs (Joachim Trier)

May 19:
Sicario (Denis Villeneuve)
Marguerite & Julien (Valérie Donzelli)

May 20:
Youth (Paolo Sorrentino)
Shan He Gu Ren (Jia Zhang-Ke)

May 21:
Dheepan (Jacques Audiard)
Nie Yinniang (Hou Hsiao-Hsien)

May 22:
Chronic (Michel Franco)
Valley of Love (Guillaume Nicloux)

May 23:
MacBeth (Justin Kurzel)

May 24:
Awards Ceremony


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Hope you're right!! He will be there,it's sure. But I don't know if being there during the first or the second week makes a great difference for  his schedule.
> The first screenong is at 8:30am,the other two at 14:00pm  and 19:00pm.
> I must say,I'm very interested in this year's lineup.
> 
> May 13:
> La Tête Haute (Emmanuelle Bercot) Opening Film/Out of Competition
> 
> May 14:
> Umimachi Diary (Kore-Eda Hirokazu)
> Il Racconto Dei Racconti (Matteo Garrone)
> 
> May 15:
> The Lobster (Yorgos Lanthimos)
> Saul Fia (László Nemes)
> 
> May 16:
> Mia Madre (Nanni Moretti)
> Sea of Trees (Gus Van Sant)
> 
> May 17:
> Mon Roi (Maïwenn)
> Carol (Todd Haynes)
> 
> May 18:
> La Loi du Marché (Stéphane Brizé)
> Louder Than Bombs (Joachim Trier)
> 
> May 19:
> Sicario (Denis Villeneuve)
> Marguerite & Julien (Valérie Donzelli)
> 
> May 20:
> Youth (Paolo Sorrentino)
> Shan He Gu Ren (Jia Zhang-Ke)
> 
> May 21:
> Dheepan (Jacques Audiard)
> Nie Yinniang (Hou Hsiao-Hsien)
> 
> May 22:
> Chronic (Michel Franco)
> Valley of Love (Guillaume Nicloux)
> 
> May 23:
> MacBeth (Justin Kurzel)
> 
> May 24:
> Awards Ceremony



True! But I think they scheduled it to the weekend because of Xmen. I think Marion is busy on the first weekend too. It's nice cause Macbeth is the only movie on competition on May 23rd =)

Lineup is amazing! The best I've seen in years!


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Macbeth will screen at Cannes on May 23, the last day of the festival before the awards ceremony (the only film shown that day).



Yikes.  That is not a good indication of quality.


----------



## libeth

Is it safe to post here  an interview with AV that I've found on my twitter feed?  It's the May issue of Marie Claire Italia https://twitter.com/lorenzormando/status/595307437030248449  When the journalist asks about Michael she says that after seeing Hunger she  thought immediately that he's among the best actors of his generation. She adds that he's a nice and down to earth person and that she's happy to know him. I don't know what are the original words.. The happy to know him quote is funny and odd at the same time. The journalist also remarks the she's polite but very guarded.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Yikes.  That is not a good indication of quality.



It doesn't mean anything IMO. That vampire film with Swinton and Hiddleston screened on the last Day, critically acclaimed. I'm not worried about the Day =)


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Yikes.  That is not a good indication of quality.



I've seen quite a bit of film forum commentary that it means nothing at all.


----------



## karma70

mollie12 said:


> Yikes.  That is not a good indication of quality.


Why? The white ribbon was screened last when it won the Palm, and last year Leviathan was one of the favorites to win the prize. It was the last film in the competition. I don't think when a film is screened says anything about it's quality.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> Yikes.  That is not a good indication of quality.



I will not hide that I've thought the same.. I don't know,to be honest. The lineup is really amazing. My most anticipated screenings are Macbeth,obviously, and Garrone's Il Racconto dei Racconti. I've always preferred Garrone to Sorrentino.


----------



## pennylane93

libeth said:


> Is it safe to post here  an interview with AV that I've found on my twitter feed?  It's the May issue of Marie Claire Italia https://twitter.com/lorenzormando/status/595307437030248449  When the journalist asks about Michael she says that after seeing Hunger she  thought immediately that he's among the best actors of his generation. She adds that he's a nice and down to earth person and that she's happy to know him. I don't know what are the original words.. The happy to know him quote is funny and odd at the same time. The journalist also remarks the she's polite but very guarded.



it sounds similar to her Elle UK interview back in january:
_On working with Michael Fassbender (in The Light Between Oceans  out 8 January 2016):

Alicia Vikander: I remember seeing Hunger and Fish Tank a couple of years back, before he broke out into big Hollywood films, and I just think he is one of the best actors of his generation. Hes extremely brave, and an actor who dares to go in different artistic directions; hes also one of the most humble, easy, and fun guys. It was great to work with him on this film_


----------



## libeth

pennylane93 said:


> it sounds similar to her Elle UK interview back in january:
> _On working with Michael Fassbender (in The Light Between Oceans  out 8 January 2016):
> 
> Alicia Vikander: I remember seeing Hunger and Fish Tank a couple of years back, before he broke out into big Hollywood films, and I just think he is one of the best actors of his generation. Hes extremely brave, and an actor who dares to go in different artistic directions; hes also one of the most humble, easy, and fun guys. It was great to work with him on this film_



Yes,it sounds similar to her Elle UK interview. I think this will be always her default  response.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> it sounds similar to her Elle UK interview back in january:
> _On working with Michael Fassbender (in The Light Between Oceans  out 8 January 2016):
> 
> Alicia Vikander: I remember seeing Hunger and Fish Tank a couple of years back, before he broke out into big Hollywood films, and I just think he is one of the best actors of his generation. Hes extremely brave, and an actor who dares to go in different artistic directions; hes also one of the most humble, easy, and fun guys. It was great to work with him on this film_



She said what people usually say about him: humble, funny, brave, creative and easy. Michael is libre or admired by everyone he works with =)


----------



## bhb2014

Article on THR about Alicia as being the new face of Louis Vuitton, mentioning Michael and their vacation in January.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/alicia-vikander-is-new-face-794063


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Article on THR about Alicia as being the new face of Louis Vuitton, mentioning Michael and their vacation in January.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/alicia-vikander-is-new-face-794063



Which vacation? Did they mean the bondi beach pics from November?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Which vacation? Did they mean the bondi beach pics from November?



Oooh sorry, they were spotted in Australia in December, right? Right after wrapping TLBO. Sorry!


----------



## italian style

i found this on internet but i can not say if this is old or new...can it be Tlbo?


----------



## miss clare

italian style said:


> i found this on internet but i can not say if this is old or new...can it be Tlbo?


That's an old pic from when he guested in the TV show William and Mary.  He played a Russian named Lukas.


----------



## italian style

Thank you!&#128521;


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> It doesn't mean anything IMO. That vampire film with Swinton and Hiddleston screened on the last Day, critically acclaimed. I'm not worried about the Day =)





> Why? The white ribbon was screened last when it won the Palm, and last year Leviathan was one of the favorites to win the prize. It was the last film in the competition. I don't think when a film is screened says anything about it's quality.



Only Lovers and Leviathan screened on Friday, not Saturday.  Press start leaving on Friday.


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> Yes,it sounds similar to her Elle UK interview. I think this will be always*her default response*





karma70 said:


> Why? The white ribbon was screened last when it won the Palm, and last year Leviathan was one of the favorites to win the prize. It was the last film in the competition. I don't think when a film is screened says anything about it's quality.


The White Ribbon is a good example.  IF (big if) their performances ars very good,the only disadvantage is that other performances will have all the time to build the "hype",becoming "undeniable". However I've seen that the screening  of Sea of trees has been postponed to permitit McConaughey to attend,so it's very likely that they have tried to facilitate Michael's and Marion's schedules too.

OT: Yesterday there was the first screening of Adam Jones. Weinstein and Cooper were at the screening too. It doesn't seem exceptional. Hiddleston,in my opinion,IF the film is good, has way more chances to be a contender.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Only Lovers and Leviathan screened on Friday, not Saturday.  Press start leaving on Friday.



No, you're wrong. Only Lovers Left Alive screened on May 25th, Saturday. Just search for pics of the premiere and you'll see the date.

http://www.indiewire.com/article/heres-the-screening-schedule-for-the-2013-cannes-competition-lineup

Leviathan screened on a Friday but it was the last day before closing ceremony. They changed the closing day because of European Elections.

http://www.festival-cannes.fr/fr/article/60493.html

Press won't leave before watching Macbeth, I can guarantee you that  They can leave before the premiere (which I doubt), since there are screenings in the morning and in the afternoon.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The White Ribbon is a good example.  IF (big if) their performances ars very good,the only disadvantage is that other performances will have all the time to build the "hype",becoming "undeniable". However I've seen that the screening  of Sea of trees has been postponed to permitit McConaughey to attend,so it's very likely that they have tried to facilitate Michael's and Marion's schedules too.
> 
> OT: Yesterday there was the first screening of Adam Jones. Weinstein and Cooper were at the screening too. It doesn't seem exceptional. Hiddleston,in my opinion,IF the film is good, has way more chances to be a contender.



Really? How was the reception? Curious in here!  It sounds cool!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Only Lovers and Leviathan screened on Friday, not Saturday.  *Press start leaving on Friday*.



This happens for other festivals (Berlin,Venice). It's not completely true for Cannes.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Really? How was the reception? Curious in here!  It sounds cool!


The overall film *seems* good,but there's nothing memorable about it.Probably it will not be a BP contender,but Weinstein could campaign for Cooper the same.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The overall film *seems* good,but there's nothing memorable about it.Probably it will not be a BP contender,but Weinstein could campaign for Cooper the same.



I think Cooper has more chances with Joy, as supporting. Adam Jones will be a hit at the B.O but no big nods IMO. I'm curious to see him cooking on screen and how his chemistry with Miller will be after American Sniper


----------



## bhb2014

How old are these pics?


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> How old are these pics?



I'm not sure about the top pic with Nicholas Hoult but I've seen the taco pics before...thinking it was sometime 2013.  I remember having two observations on them... He looks great in that black tank.  And all those people not realizing MICHAEL FASSBENDER is eating a taco in their midst.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I'm not sure about the top pic with Nicholas Hoult but I've seen the taco pics before...thinking it was sometime 2013.  I remember having two observations on them... He looks great in that black tank.  And all those people not realizing MICHAEL FASSBENDER is eating a taco in their midst.


The pic with Hoult is surely from the period they were filming DOFP. If I remember well,in the others he was  promoting Prometheus.


----------



## Morgane

italian style said:


> i found this on internet but i can not say if this is old or new...can it be Tlbo?



Cute!!


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> No, you're wrong. Only Lovers Left Alive screened on May 25th, Saturday. Just search for pics of the premiere and you'll see the date.
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/heres-the-screening-schedule-for-the-2013-cannes-competition-lineup
> 
> Leviathan screened on a Friday but it was the last day before closing ceremony. They changed the closing day because of European Elections.
> 
> http://www.festival-cannes.fr/fr/article/60493.html
> 
> Press won't leave before watching Macbeth, I can guarantee you that  They can leave before the premiere (which I doubt), since there are screenings in the morning and in the afternoon.



Uh, you can't guarantee what I already know.  There are major industry journalists/critics leaving before Macbeth screens.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Uh, you can't guarantee what I already know.  There are major industry journalists/critics leaving before Macbeth screens.



How do you know that? LoL But still, I doubt they'll leave the festival without watching the film. I've already read reviews published one day before the film's premiere so maybe a few journalists will watch it on May 22nd, for instance. I have no problems with this date, I think it's fine. 

I'm just worried that Weinstein already held screenings of Carol and Adam Jones and nothing for Macbeth. Those recent pics were released by Studiocanal...when will Harvey do something for it? =(


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Uh, you can't guarantee what I already know.  There are major industry journalists/critics leaving before Macbeth screens.


I've seen this happen more often at the Berlin and Venice FF,above all in regard to the  not European journalists. Most of them are not *that* relevant in any case.The awards ceremony ,the speculation related to the winners is way more important at Cannes than for other festivals. Cannes is a different beast.


----------



## Lou9

On their podcast today, Anne Thompson and Erik Kohn of Indiewire both said that they would not be present at Cannes for the end of the festival and Macbeth. But when Kohn has some skepticism because of the scheduling, Thompson replies that placement has not previously been an indication of quality. They also said there would be plenty of reviews to read to get an idea of the film.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> On their podcast today, Anne Thompson and Erik Kohn of Indiewire both said that they would not be present at Cannes for the end of the festival and Macbeth. But when Kohn has some skepticism because of the scheduling, Thompson replies that placement has not previously been an indication of quality. They also said there would be plenty of reviews to read to get an idea of the film.



The day means nothing. Many films, like we said before here, were screened on the last day of Cannes and were praised. They probably scheduled it to Saturday so all the cast could come  Thanks for the link! It's from 8:30 if you wanna avoid the rest LoL the guy said he isn't very excited about it because we all know where the story goes and he doesn't think something very different will be made either.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> On their podcast today, Anne Thompson and Erik Kohn of Indiewire both said that they would not be present at Cannes for the end of the festival and Macbeth. But when Kohn has some skepticism because of the scheduling, Thompson replies that placement has not previously been an indication of quality. They also said there would be plenty of reviews to read to get an idea of the film.


Thanks! I didn't remember that Clouds of Sils Maria premiered the last day too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Thanks! I didn't remember that Clouds of Sils Maria premiered the last day too.



Mud screened on the last day, Only Lovers Left Alive...I didn't remember Sils Maria either LoL


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> How do you know that? LoL But still, I doubt they'll leave the festival without watching the film. I've already read reviews published one day before the film's premiere so maybe a few journalists will watch it on May 22nd, for instance. I have no problems with this date, I think it's fine.
> 
> I'm just worried that Weinstein already held screenings of Carol and Adam Jones and nothing for Macbeth. Those recent pics were released by Studiocanal...when will Harvey do something for it? =(



Generally those films have already premiered in their own countries. Moretti's Mia Madre has already come out in Italy. Garrone's Il Racconto Dei Racconti screened yesterday for the Italian press. I think we'll see a teaser or a trailer next week.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Generally those films have already premiered in their own countries. Moretti's Mia Madre has already come out in Italy. Garrone's Il Racconto Dei Racconti screened yesterday for the Italian press. I think we'll see a teaser or a trailer next week.



Are you talking about Carol and Adam Jones? They're only coming out later this year  I hope Studiocanal releases something, Weinstein won't do anything. At least a teaser please! LoL


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Are you talking about Carol and Adam Jones? They're only coming out later this year  I hope Studiocanal releases something, Weinstein won't do anything. At least a teaser please! LoL



No,I was talking about the reviews of the films in competition,published before the film's premiere.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> No,I was talking about the reviews of the films in competition published before the film's premiere.



Oh I see. This too, I agree. But I remember reading reviews of some films in competition before their photocalls and premieres at Cannes. Only Lovers Left Alive is an example: premiered on May 25th, review on May 24th. I thought it weird at the time but maybe they invite the press one day before for a special screening? In some cases, of course.

http://variety.com/2013/film/global/only-lovers-left-alive-review-1200487848/


----------



## Lou9

I hope we'll get a trailer next week; at the very least a poster and more stills.

I'm also curious about what Weinstein will say about it during his press conference/dog and pony show during Cannes. It would be incredibly bizarre if he continues to remain silent about his own film that is showing at Cannes. Usually he has some of his stars appear at the event (although I wouldn't expect Michael or Marion regardless, given their schedules). I'm sure he will talk a great deal about Adam Jones, Hateful Eight and Carol, but someone is bound to at least ask about a release date for Macbeth.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I hope we'll get a trailer next week; at the very least a poster and more stills.
> 
> I'm also curious about what Weinstein will say about it during his press conference/dog and pony show during Cannes. It would be incredibly bizarre if he continues to remain silent about his own film that is showing at Cannes. Usually he has some of his stars appear at the event (although I wouldn't expect Michael or Marion regardless, given their schedules). I'm sure he will talk a great deal about Adam Jones, Hateful Eight and Carol, but someone is bound to at least ask about a release date for Macbeth.



Weinstein will be a chair at AMFAR, he'll be at Carol's premiere and probably Macbeth's. He'll promote his films at Marché Du Film too, like Hateful Eight and Adam Jones. I don't know about Tulip Fever, let's see. Release date only later IMO. We'll get a 2015 date in US IF reception is good. So far, Macbeth comes to France in early November and UK in October.


----------



## Lou9

Does anybody have access to The Times? There was something on their website today or yesterday about Macbeth, but I don't have a subscription to read all of it.


----------



## italian style

Also professor X is ready....


----------



## pennylane93

Old pic but he looks great.


----------



## bhb2014

Is this true? People considering Michael to Fifty Shades Darker? 

http://www.fashionnstyle.com/articl...for-fifty-shades-darker-still-on-for-2016.htm


----------



## italian style

I don't think this can be true...or better I hope! he is lucky his talent allows him to choose much better movies...i have always admired his choises...but who knows to me he is changing...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Is this true? People considering Michael to Fifty Shades Darker?
> 
> http://www.fashionnstyle.com/articl...for-fifty-shades-darker-still-on-for-2016.htm



 I don't think,just wishful thinking..  This rumor hasn't been mentioned by any reputable source. 

Old photoshoot (have I already said that I like this kind of photoshoot? )


----------



## Morgane

italian style said:


> Also professor X is ready....



This is commitment! 
I hope they don't do anything with Michael until Cannes..  



pennylane93 said:


> Old pic but he looks great.






Lou9 said:


> Does anybody have access to The Times? There was something on their website today or yesterday about Macbeth, but I don't have a subscription to read all of it.



I asked the same thing for another article about Macbeth.


----------



## bhb2014

Mother's day, congrats to Adele!  God, Michael looks A LOT like her LoL


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't think,just wishful thinking..  This rumor hasn't been mentioned by any reputable source.
> 
> Old photoshoot (have I already said that I like this kind of photoshoot? )



Yeah, true. Let's see if these are just rumors...Michael loves doing different roles but I don't know if he would do Grey.

Amazing pics, thank you! How old was he? About 30?


----------



## bhb2014

Sexy Michael in Slow West


----------



## bhb2014

http://iconosquare.com/p/982050471707593078_761752225


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/982050471707593078_761752225


  He was having a good time!
In those pics he was probably 30,31 years old.

OT (for those who are interested  ) Interview with Stéphane Delorme,the editor-in-chief of Cahiers du Cinéma. It's very interesting.
http://bombmagazine.org/article/1000121/st-phane-delorme


----------



## bhb2014

Jed Kurzel made the soundtrack for Slow West, I didn't know that  He also did for Snowtown and Macbeth. Michael really bonded with Kurzel's brothers LoL Maybe he'll do for Assassin's Creed too?

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2015/05/11/slow-west-soundtrack-announced


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Jed Kurzel made the soundtrack for Slow West, I didn't know that  He also did for Snowtown and Macbeth. Michael really bonded with Kurzel's brothers LoL* Maybe he'll do for Assassin's Creed too?*
> 
> http://filmmusicreporter.com/2015/05/11/slow-west-soundtrack-announced


It's sure. I trust his taste. If he wants to continue the collaboration with Kurzel,evidently he has his reasons.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's sure. I trust his taste. If he wants to continue the collaboration with Kurzel,evidently he has his reasons.



I'll listen again to Snowtown OST hahaha but I trust Michael, I'm sure Kurzel is a great composer! =) It seems he bonded quite well with them, that's cute!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I'll listen again to Snowtown OST hahaha but I trust Michael, I'm sure Kurzel is a great composer! =) It seems he bonded quite well with them, that's cute!


 I was talking about the director.
This is the main reason why I'm quite confident about AC and Macbeth too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I was talking about the director.
> This is the main reason why I'm quite confident about AC and Macbeth too.



Ooh haha but Jed worked in SloW West and Macbeth, perhaps on AC, that makes three times. With Justin only two. But yeah, if Michael wanted to work twice with the guy, with a one year difference...that's a good sign! Besides X-Men, is there any other cast he worked with twice in a row?


----------



## Morgane

Speaking about directors and crews,McQueen. With different actors,of course,but most of the crew was the same. I'm not sure about Ridley Scott.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Speaking about directors and crews,McQueen. With different actors,of course,but most of the crew was the same. I'm not sure about Ridley Scott.



Oh yeah haahaha I forgot about Scott, with whom he worked in Prometheus (2012) and The Counselor (2013) and, of course, McQueen, three times LoL And he'll be on his next film too  But I mean, Michael is the one who asked Kurzel to direct AC, wasn't he? I think that previous times the directors were the ones who asked for him


----------



## italian style

Nice...


http://www.screendaily.com/features...itle=INTERVIEWS&contentID=43731@studiocanaluk


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Besides X-Men, is there any other cast he worked with twice in a row?


actors who work with him twice? liam cunningham, marion cotillard, caren pistorius...


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> actors who work with him twice? liam cunningham, marion cotillard, caren pistorius...



Sean Harris too! Forgot about him! Liam? Besides Pitch Black Heist?


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Nice...
> 
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/features...itle=INTERVIEWS&contentID=43731@studiocanaluk



Wow thank you! Even more excited now!  So Michael read the script of Macbeth more than 200 times? LoL Kurzel said AC starts shooting in August, not September...maybe Michael and Marion will only start one month later?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Sean Harris too! Forgot about him! Liam? Besides Pitch Black Heist?


Hunger and Pitch Black Heist are their collaborations. I'd like to see them working together again.


----------



## Morgane

italian style said:


> Nice...
> 
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/features...itle=INTERVIEWS&contentID=43731@studiocanaluk


Thanks!!  Now,trailer please... 
screendaily.com/pictures/636xAny/8/4/8/1217848_Macbeth_Behind%20the%20Scenes%20Kurzel%20Cotillard.jpg

http://m.hitfix.com/in-contention/h...serShare&hf_medium=Twitter&hf_campaign=gregel


> Then there's Justin Kurzel's "Macbeth." Ornate design and mouth-watering photography were singled out by press last year when footage was shown, but of course Michael Fassbender in the title part and Marion Cotillard in the gift of a role that is Lady Macbeth are bound to stir talk. *Some were surprised to see it land a competition slot*, so perhaps that bodes well for its quality?


Some... It's better to say " I was surprised "


----------



## Morgane

Ahahah!!! http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...assion-for-food--and-each-other-10241189.html


> The pair eat together there once a week. Other favourite haunts include the Brackenbury in Hammersmith, and the River Café, where Monroe reveals Michael Fassbender also dines. I touched his chest and Im still a lesbian, she laughs. Allegra introduced us, and I laid my filthy hands on him!





> @MsJackMonroe @ESLifeandStyle @AllegraMcEvedy it is the standard !!
> Anyway how did his chest feel &#128525;





> @darragh999 @ESLifeandStyle @AllegraMcEvedy Chesty. Hard and warm and manly.





> @feelmyfancy @darragh999 @AllegraMcEvedy Shirt was open and I went for it. I was a little bit inebriated at the time.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Ahahah!!! http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...assion-for-food--and-each-other-10241189.html



hahahahhahaahhahahhahahahhaa best title ever


----------



## Morgane

New interview:
http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/nod-eastwood-fassbender-west-slow-west-30985495
Another positive review for SW:
http://www.timeout.com/us/film/slow-west-2015
Macbeth's film pack,but it's in French.It's very interesting. 
http://www.festival-cannes.com/en/festivalServices/filmFiles.html


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahhahaahhahahhahahahhaa best title ever


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> New interview:
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/nod-eastwood-fassbender-west-slow-west-30985495
> Another positive review for SW:
> http://www.timeout.com/us/film/slow-west-2015
> Macbeth's film pack,but it's in French.It's very interesting.
> http://www.festival-cannes.com/en/festivalServices/filmFiles.html



Thank you Morgane!  I loved how he reacted when asked about Sorkin, very professional.

I know French so I managed to understand everything  Now I'm even more excited, if that was even possible LoL Kurzel saying both Michael and Marion were already in their roles before shooting or how Marion felt she had always known Michael before meeting him...or how the whole cast was so determined because of their trust in Justin and the story. This is awesome, thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## libeth

To everyone who knows something more about Michael's schedule in Montreal: Is it possible for him to be in Rome?  Take this with a grain of salt,but according to a comment on an Italian gossip blog, apparently someone spotted him and Alicia Vikander yesterday in Piazza Navona. I don't believe it,honestly. Unless he's going to stay in Europe until Cannes,it would be crazy for him to fly back to Montreal,then come back in Europe for Cannes. Let's see if someone sees him again. Last year he was in Italy for several days and very few people  posted something on twitter/instagram.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> To everyone who knows something more about Michael's schedule in Montreal: Is it possible for him to be in Rome?  Take this with a grain of salt,but according to a comment on an Italian gossip blog, apparently someone spotted him and Alicia Vikander yesterday in Piazza Navona. I don't believe it,honestly. Unless he's going to stay in Europe until Cannes,it would be crazy for him to fly back to Montreal,then come back in Europe for Cannes. Let's see if someone sees him again. Last year he was in Italy for several days and very few people  posted something on twitter/instagram.



I don't think so LoL He's shooting X-Men now and will probably go to Cannes next week, for Macbeth. It's a gossip website, don't forget about this  Anything is possible but I doubt it, it's easier for her to be in Canada then vice-versa. Rememeber when he was "spotted" at Coachella? LoL I don't give a year for them to split, their schedules are pretty tight, not only to promote but to shoot films in different parts of the world. Maybe during TLBO promo they'll hook up again.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Thank you Morgane!  I loved how he reacted when asked about Sorkin, very professional.



Agree,very professional. I also like this quote:





> I like to keep myself fairly balanced. I suppose I have a short fuse with annoying things, like threading a needle. That's about as bad as I get. I try to put everything into my work and then enjoy my downtime with as little drama as possible.&quot;  Putting aside for a moment the question of whether Fassbender spends much time doing needlepoint, his response crystallizes something striking about the 38-year-old actor: Despite the deep, often dark places he goes for a character, he bounces back with the lightness of an Irish featherweight. When he's not playing a menacing slave owner or a hunger-striking Bobby Sands, Fassbender is easygoing and playful  certainly not brooding.  &quot;Most people in the world do really hard jobs and they do them every day of the week. I live a pretty sort of privileged life,&quot; he says. &quot;There's no place for me to go, 'Yeah, it was pretty difficult and it was psychologically wearing and blah blah blah.' Nobody should hear that or wants to hear that.&quot;


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think so LoL He's shooting X-Men now and will probably go to Cannes next week, for Macbeth. It's a gossip website, don't forget about this  Anything is possible but I doubt it, it's easier for her to be in Canada then vice-versa. Rememeber when he was &quot;spotted&quot; at Coachella? LoL I don't give a year for them to split, their schedules are pretty tight, not only to promote but to shoot films in different parts of the world. Maybe during TLBO promo they'll hook up again.



It would be very strange. The comment seems reliable. Probably knowing that Alicia Vikander was in Rome, she mistook other persons for them.


----------



## Lou9

Trying to get through that Macbeth press pack reminded me how bad my French is! But it was worth the time. Interesting that Michael came on before there was a director--he usually doesn't do that, so it must have been a convincing script (or did he have input on the director; I might have missed that). And I loved the part where the producer talked about Michael inspiring the crew to work in difficult conditions.

Turning to yet another project, Cate Blanchett talked a little in her Variety cover story about working on Weightless and I thought it was interesting:


> "...then two weeks on &#8220;Weightless,&#8221; a film for which she had to pseudo-improvise. &#8220;Terry would write reams and reams of poetry, and he&#8217;d give it to you in the morning,&#8221; says Blanchett, who told the director she couldn&#8217;t memorize all those lines that quickly. So he&#8217;d read her the dialogue in an earpiece. &#8220;You&#8217;d say what you heard or misheard,&#8221; Blanchett says."



Michael without his epic script reads? That will be an interesting film...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Thank you Morgane!  I loved how he reacted when asked about Sorkin, very professional.
> 
> I know French so I managed to understand everything  Now I'm even more excited, if that was even possible LoL Kurzel saying both Michael and Marion were already in their roles before shooting or how Marion felt she had always known Michael before meeting him...or how the whole cast was so determined because of their trust in Justin and the story. This is awesome, thank you!!!!!!!!


 Kurzel has fallen in love with Michael and Marion!  It's great to read that he accepted to direct Macbeth (he was already working on another film ) just because they were on board. Another important thing is that Reynor,Kurzel and Michael  hint at the use of original dialogue.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Kurzel has fallen in love with Michael and Marion!  It's great to read that he accepted to direct Macbeth (he was already working on another film ) just because they were on board. Another important thing is that Reynor,Kurzel and Michael  hint at the use of original dialogue.



I think Kurzel came in before Marion, both him and Michael wanted Marion on the role. I just wonder if Michael chose Portman before or if it was Canning...

OMG, that's the French poster for Macbeth? I liked more the oldest ones...I's rather see both Macbeth and L. Macbeth together in one image instead of split.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> It would be very strange. The comment seems reliable. Probably knowing that Alicia Vikander was in Rome, she mistook other persons for them.



Where did you read it? Do you have the link? I think this woman just mistook them, just like you said. We'll know soon LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> *I think Kurzel came in before Marion, both him and Michael wanted Marion on the role.* I just wonder if Michael chose Portman before or if it was Canning...
> 
> OMG, that's the French poster for Macbeth? I liked more the oldest ones...I's rather see both Macbeth and L. Macbeth together in one image instead of split.


Yes,Michael wanted Kurzel,but it sounds like he was even more enthusiastic about the project when Marion accepted. Many times agents propose their clients to producers and studios. Cooper's,McConaughey's and DiCaprio's agents have done the same with Steve Jobs.Portman was interested in SJ too,but with the Sony leak she decided to distance herself. It's difficult to say what happened. 
I like more the other posters too... this one is a bit lazy.

If they are waiting to change his look ,it's not so unlikely that they have delayed his scenes. But we'll see!!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,Michael wanted Kurzel,but it sounds like he was even more enthusiastic about the project when Marion accepted. Many times agents propose their clients to producers and studios. Cooper's,McConaughey's and DiCaprio's agents have done the same with Steve Jobs.Portman was interested in SJ too,but with the Sony leak she decided to distance herself. It's difficult to say what happened.
> I like more the other posters too... this one is a bit lazy.
> 
> If they are waiting to change his look ,it's not so unlikely that they have delayed his scenes. But we'll see!!



Who wouldn't?  It seems both Michael and Marion were stunned by Kurzel and all the cast and crew were touched by that. I think we'll see incredible performances on screen, even if the movie itself isn't that amazing as many expect. After reading this press kit I have to say I'm very confident about it but let's wait one more week to know that! 

Exactly, the first ones had this bizarre atmosphere, this dark side. This one with the white touch doesn't bring this idea...

About Portman, I wanted to know if she came on boardalong with Michael or if he asked for her. I know she left the project because of her schedule but I wonder how she got involved.


----------



## pennylane93

Is this him in Canada or is it an old pic?


----------



## mollie12

So, I've been the most pessimistic about Macbeth, but never let it be said that I won't post information that contradicts my own suppositions.  Anne Thompson of Indiewire is blogging from Cannes and had this to say:



> A Tuesday Cannes ritual brought a gaggle of Cannes journos to Le Pizza at the Old Port...Everyone seemed equally high on George Miller's "Mad Max: Fury Road"--a potential Oscar contender which world premieres here tomorrow--and I was raving about another likely Oscar entry, Pete Docter's animated "Inside Out," which screened at CinemaCon. Hope springs eternal that something new and exciting will hit us hard. *The advance word from London on Michael Fassbender's "Macbeth" is upbeat.* Everyone wants to see Todd Haynes' "Carol."



http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...om-le-pizza-buzz-to-meeting-the-jury-20150513


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Is this him in Canada or is it an old pic?



hahahahahahhha have no idea but it's possible, since he's there shooting X-Men. It can be from 2013 too, I don't know. He seems to be having fun


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> So, I've been the most pessimistic about Macbeth, but never let it be said that I won't post information that contradicts my own suppositions.  Anne Thompson of Indiewire is blogging from Cannes and had this to say:
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...om-le-pizza-buzz-to-meeting-the-jury-20150513



Yeeeeeeeeeei!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> So, I've been the most pessimistic about Macbeth, but never let it be said that I won't post information that contradicts my own suppositions.  Anne Thompson of Indiewire is blogging from Cannes and had this to say:
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...om-le-pizza-buzz-to-meeting-the-jury-20150513



This is encouraging. 
I've also found this on AW:


> Working the Cannes market has been exhilarating thus far. Besides working for a company (fascinating) and roaming around, I also just saw the entire Jury come out. I also saw the Studio Canal reel which included The Program, A Bigger Splash, and the Upcoming James Marsh film. *Macbeth footage looked strong as well. This one shot of Fassbender charging on a horse behind an army was really ****ing cool*.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This is encouraging.
> I've also found this on AW:



Icon became The Program? LoL This film is taking ages to get a release and I've heard Frears had to shoot new scenes...not a good sign!

Another positive observation about Macbeth, awesome! Thanks!

I've just read a new interview with Michael on Variety, in which he says he would love to direct one day  He also said he can't wait to see what happens next to Apocalypse.

http://variety.com/2015/film/market...men-not-leaving-macbeth-steve-jobs-1201493611


----------



## pennylane93

Whoa i didn't know he auditioned for inside llewyn davis
Lol i love the interview! Thanks bhb


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> I've just read a new interview with Michael on Variety, in which he says he would love to direct one day  He also said he can't wait to see what happens next to Apocalypse.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/market...men-not-leaving-macbeth-steve-jobs-1201493611




That's a truly terrible interview.  It reads like he and that journalist have met each other before and disliked each other, the journalist 'shades' him a few times, especially with that "Were you in Inside Llewyn Davis" line.  And Michael is basically just trolling him throughout most of the interview.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Whoa i didn't know he auditioned for inside llewyn davis
> Lol i love the interview! Thanks bhb



You're welcome!  I didn't know it either. But Isaac was great on that role, I'm sure Michael will have a chance to do another musical soon!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> That's a truly terrible interview.  It reads like he and that journalist have met each other before and disliked each other, the journalist 'shades' him a few times, especially with that "Were you in Inside Llewyn Davis" line.  And Michael is basically just trolling him throughout most of the interview.



I also found it weird, with really short answers and in some parts that really sounded funny there were no "laughs" written. Maybe this was a written interview, by phone or e-mail?


----------



## pennylane93

Lol yes its weird and kinda awkward but some of his answers are hilarious. Yea it looks like it was conducted by phone


----------



## mollie12

pennylane93 said:


> Lol yes its weird and kinda awkward but some of his answers are hilarious. Yea it looks like it was conducted by phone



I very much doubt that it was a phone interview.  The journalist comments on how skinny he looks.


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> I very much doubt that it was a phone interview.  The journalist comments on how skinny he looks.


Oops my bad!


----------



## bhb2014

True LoL anyway, these are just words, I'm sure Michael was nice like he always is in his interviews.

Btw, at the opening ceremony of Cannes they screened a few scenes of Macbeth. I only saw pics of Marion but I'm sure they'll put in available soon so we get to see Michael


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> True LoL anyway, these are just words, I'm sure Michael was nice like he always is in his interviews.
> 
> Btw, at the opening ceremony of Cannes they screened a few scenes of Macbeth. I only saw pics of Marion but I'm sure they'll put in available soon so we get to see Michael



Source for the pics of Marion please?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> That's a truly terrible interview.  It reads like he and that journalist have met each other before and disliked each other, the journalist 'shades' him a few times, especially with that "Were you in Inside Llewyn Davis" line.  And Michael is basically just trolling him throughout most of the interview.



I think it was just a  quick interview,where the playful tone of some answers was lost in a badly written article...  There are many journalists who are able to write decent articles with very little.When he asked about Inside Llewyn Davis, I'm pretty sure he was laughing.



> Where are you living now?
> Im still in London, but I havent spent too much time there in the last year. I did think about L.A. before, but not so much now. I think Im European. I know Im European. Im happiest there.


Well,it doesn't surprise me... He didn't like LA...
Also,this sums up very well his  fashionable taste for clothes:


> No, the 4 is my favorite design. *I also use something until its no longer useable.*


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> True LoL anyway, these are just words, I'm sure Michael was nice like he always is in his interviews.
> 
> Btw, at the opening ceremony of Cannes they screened a few scenes of Macbeth. I only saw pics of Marion but I'm sure they'll put in available soon so we get to see Michael


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Source for the pics of Marion please?





https://twitter.com/gonegirlscat/status/598541622679347200


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> https://twitter.com/gonegirlscat/status/598541622679347200



Thank you.


----------



## mchris55

The fan art poster is better than that atrocity in Cannes, but whatever.

Thanks, for the articles. I did know about the Inside Llewellyn Davis thing, and I like Oscar, but that movie was boring as hell. He may have dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Morgane

https://twitter.com/devincf/status/598561901358940161

So he was serious when he asked about IDL... 
"Fassbender was the cat"


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> The fan art poster is better than that atrocity in Cannes, but whatever.
> 
> Thanks, for the articles. I did know about the Inside Llewellyn Davis thing, and I like Oscar, but that movie was boring as hell. He may have dodged a bullet there.





That was one of the best reviewed films of 2013, and THE best according to the most prestigious, rigorous critics.  He didn't dodge a bullet.  It would have been the best movie in his filmography.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> The fan art poster is better than that atrocity in Cannes, but whatever.
> 
> Thanks, for the articles. I did know about the Inside Llewellyn Davis thing, and I like Oscar, but that movie was boring as hell. He may have dodged a bullet there.


I didn't dislike it,but Oscar fits the role better. Also,is this his second audition for a Coen's film? 

That poster is lazy... seriously. I hope it's not the definitive one.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> I didn't dislike it,but Oscar fits the role better. Also,is this his second audition for a Coen's film?



I do agree with you about Oscar.  No, I'm pretty sure that's the only time.


----------



## bhb2014

I loved Inside Llewyn Davis, specially soundtrack and cinematography  Isaac was amazing in it, we'd never know how Michael would have been but I'm sure he'd be great. Anyway, he got to play Frank  And if McQueen really makes a musical he'll surely do something cool on screen.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> That was one of the best reviewed films of 2013, and THE best according to the most prestigious, rigorous critics.  He didn't dodge a bullet.  It would have been the best movie in his filmography.



Hunger was included in the Cahiers du Cinéma's top 10. In my opinion it would still have been  the better film in his filmography.


----------



## mchris55

Oh, I know that Inside Llewellyn Davis was very well received. It just really didn't do anything for me, personally.

You know how it is, some films you like and enjoy, and some, you would just rather forget.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I do agree with you about Oscar.  No, I'm pretty sure that's the only time.


Yes,it's the only time. I was getting confused by another film. 
In this interview he talks about this audition:
http://www.elleuk.com/fashion/celeb...-men-days-of-future-past-elle-cover-interview


> Fassbender is famously popular on set. McQueen describes him as a team player, a dad who embraces everyone around him, but hes also very serious. When Fassbender hears this, he cracks up and says: Yeah, well, Steves a dirty liar. But Javier Bardem backs up McQueen. Michaels always making the most ridiculous jokes. Its like: Jesus man, stop it, I need to concentrate here. [But] the guy hes an acting beast. When they say Action boom, he goes to a place that I want to visit in the scene. So I just have to follow him. McAvoy says more of the same: Hes a proper gentleman. Yeah, he plays hard as hell, but he works really hard and gives everybody respect. Theres something quite old-school about Michael, and I love him dearly.
> 
> For his part, Fassbender hasnt got a bad word to say about anyone. On Steve McQueen: I love him too. You know, he changed my life. Simple. James McAvoy, he clearly adores. When I suggest that McAvoy  after a stomach-churning turn in the recently released Filth  might topple Fassbenders monopoly on deviance, he is delighted. Ive heard hes AMAZING in it. Anything that he does, Im gonna go see.The work shows no sign of letting up. Fassbender is prepping for Macbeth, and producing and starring in an adaptation of video game Assassins Creed, while Steve McQueen is developing  of all things  a musical for him. There have been some misses  he auditioned for the Coen Brothers upcoming Inside Llewyn Davis, but lost out to Oscar Isaac  but he sucks them up with the same good humour as the hits: I didnt get the ****ing [Coen Brothers] part, did I? Thats the dream, to work with those guys. I wait by the phone.
> 
> *When I get back to the office, my colleagues ask me if he is better looking in person. Yes, I say, probably the best-looking man I have ever met. And is he nice, they ask. The truth? Michael Fassbender: Even nicer than he looks.*





> He gives the impression of really, truly liking women. He is chivalrous with things like ordering, paying and looking for public facilities. And hes uncomfortable with the objectification of actresses.


I liked this interview and he was totally right about the trite dick jokes. 



mchris55 said:


> Oh, I know that Inside Llewellyn Davis was very well received. It just really didn't do anything for me, personally.
> 
> You know how it is, *some films you like and enjoy, and some, you would just rather forget. *


In the end,it becomes a matter of personal taste,even revognizing the overall quality of performances,direction,etc..


----------



## bhb2014

You can watch clips from Macbeth starting at 24:29  Michael is scary.

http://www.festival-cannes.fr/en/mediaPlayer/14806.html


----------



## Allie28

I LOVED the interview because Michael was hilarious and obviously trolling.  THIS is the guy I fell for watching his earlier interviews after being impressed with his acting.

My favorite parts....



> You recently finished playing Steve Jobs. Is it dark?
> *Like The Conjuring?
> *
> Have you seen Macbeth?
> *I have not*.
> 
> Why wont they show it to you?
> *Because they are mean. Ill see it in Cannes for the first time.
> *
> Are you making Prometheus 2&#8243;?
> *I dont know. I just follow the Internet to find out what Im doing these days. The mighty Internet has told me its happening*.



The last one is funny but also kind of telling.  
But YAY at getting confirmation he'll be at Cannes!!


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> You can watch clips from Macbeth starting at 24:29  Michael is scary.
> 
> http://www.festival-cannes.fr/en/mediaPlayer/14806.html



Well, now I know what I'll be doing after supper.....awesome!!

THANK YOU!!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Well, now I know what I'll be doing after supper.....awesome!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!



hahahaahaha that scene in which he is standing alone is bizarre! I can already see that I'm gonna cry rivers and rivers during this film...I hope they do some sexy and happy photoshoots so I'll be able to easily ignore that tragic ending LoL


----------



## mollie12

I'm afraid to watch it. Especially out of context.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> You can watch clips from Macbeth starting at 24:29  Michael is scary.
> 
> http://www.festival-cannes.fr/en/mediaPlayer/14806.html



YES! It looks beautiful!  Thank you!

Oh and that Variety interviewer was ridiculous. He deserved to be trolled by Michael. I loved 'The Conjuring' answer, as well as the thing about the 'Macbeth' producers being mean and not showing him the film.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> You can watch clips from Macbeth starting at 24:29  Michael is scary.
> 
> http://www.festival-cannes.fr/en/mediaPlayer/14806.html


I can't open the video,how is it? Does Marion speak? Please,tell me.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> YES! It looks beautiful!  Thank you!
> 
> Oh and that Variety interviewer was ridiculous. He deserved to be trolled by Michael. I loved 'The Conjuring' answer, as well as the thing about the 'Macbeth' producers being mean and not showing him the film.





As others on twitter have already noticed,probably he was even serious asking about ILD...


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> I can't open the video,how is it? Does Marion speak? Please,tell me.



I thought she sounded quite clear, although it is only a brief bit of speech. Michael's accent is Scots, but not too thick.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I can't open the video,how is it? Does Marion speak? Please,tell me.



Oooooh no =((((( Michael is quite scary just by looking at his eyes LoL Marion does speak, it seems on her last moments on the film, when she's alone and crying and Macbeth is killing innocent people somewhere. She says "What's done can't be undone" I think.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I thought she sounded quite clear, although it is only a brief bit of speech. Michael's accent is Scots, but not too thick.





bhb2014 said:


> Oooooh no =((((( Michael is quite scary just by looking at his eyes LoL Marion does speak, it seems on her last moments on the film, when she's alone and crying and Macbeth is killing innocent people somewhere. She says "What's done can't be undone" I think.



Thanks!! I was more worried about Marion's accent. Michael has already used the Scottish accent years ago and it seemed good. I can't wait to see it. I hope that IF,big if,their performances are very,very good,they will be taken into consideration for the acting prizes. Other performances will have all the time to build their "hype".


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Thanks!! I was more worried about Marion's accent. Michael has already used the Scottish accent years ago and it seemed good. I can't wait to see it. I hope that IF,big if,their performances are very,very good,they will be taken into consideration for the acting prizes. Other performances will have all the time to build their "hype".



Marion won't have a Scottish accent, it has already been said. She tried but it was too difficult so they decided to keep her French accent. I think I read producers or Kurzel saying it would be plausible for L. Macbeth to have a Gallic descendence. People already know about that so they won't criticize her for that IMO. 

I was never worried about performances, only the script. Next week we'll know. I think that on Friday we might have some. The Tale Of Tales only premieres tomorrow and Variety already published its review


----------



## Lou9

Here's a link to the clip from the Cannes ceremony, isolated. Wish we had better quality!


----------



## Allie28

The Macbeth clips gave me chills.  Definitely made me want to see more.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Here's a link to the clip from the Cannes ceremony, isolated. Wish we had better quality!



I've just seen it! Go watch it Morgane!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Marion won't have a Scottish accent, it has already been said. She tried but it was too difficult so they decided to keep her French accent. I think I read producers or Kurzel saying it would be plausible for L. Macbeth to have a Gallic descendence. People already know about that so they won't criticize her for that IMO.
> 
> I was never worried about performances, only the script. Next week we'll know. I think that on Friday we might have some. The Tale Of Tales only premieres tomorrow and Variety already published its review



Yes,I know it. But I was a bit worried the same,knowing that it was surely difficult for her that type of dialogue,assuming they have used the original verse. But the choice to keep her accent is absolutely right. I don't think she'll be criticized either.

If I'm not wrong, evening screenings have their press screenings during the morning,afternoon screenings have their press screenings the day before.


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> Yes,I know it. But I was a bit worried the same,knowing that it was surely difficult for her that type of dialogue,assuming they have used the original verse. But the choice to keep her accent is absolutely right. I don't think she'll be criticized either.
> 
> If I'm not wrong, evening screenings have their press screenings during the morning,afternoon screenings have their press screenings the day before.



Somewhere, I saw a press screening schedule, but it didn't include Macbeth. I don't know if it wasn't final or if it was because there was no conflict so press could see it at the regular screenings on May 23. Not all of the competition films were on it.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Here's a link to the clip from the Cannes ceremony, isolated. Wish we had better quality!



Thanks!! They look great and the visuals seem stunning ,I want more!
Yes,Michael is scaring and Marion has such an expressive,beautiful face.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Somewhere, I saw a press screening schedule, but it didn't include Macbeth. I don't know if it wasn't final or if *it was because there was no conflict so press could see it at the regular screenings on May 23. *Not all of the competition films were on it.


It's possible,but being the only film in competition,there's also the possibility it will screen for the press on May 22.


----------



## mchris55

Wow!! 

I can't wait!!!


----------



## pennylane93

OMG noo i need more, they both seem amazing


----------



## mollie12

LOL someone at Imdb mentioned you can see his ex Madalena in that same Cannes opening ceremony clip show.   Doing a nude scene at that.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> LOL someone at Imdb mentioned you can see his ex Madalena in that same Cannes opening ceremony clip show.   Doing a nude scene at that.



She's in Youth, by Paolo Sorrentino. Michael will have three gff at Cannes LoL I mean, two exes (Madalina and Kravitz) and one current


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> She's in Youth, by Paolo Sorrentino. Michael will have three gff at Cannes LoL I mean, two exes (Madalina and Kravitz) and one current



Will madalina be there though? Her role seems very minor lol


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Will madalina be there though? Her role seems very minor lol



I think she will, unless she has something else to do. Even with minor roles some actors attend it, specially because it's Cannes, a big deal. But Mad Max premieres tomorrow, Youth on May 20th and Bergman's documentary on May 19th. I don't know if Michael will meet them, only if he goes to France a few days before Saturday and they stay there until Macbeth's premiere. Let's see


----------



## mchris55

Madalina will be there. 

The clip that was shown was probably a portion of the trailer for Youth. You can see her arse and a suggestion of her breasts.


----------



## PSawyer

mchris55 said:


> Madalina will be there.
> 
> The clip that was shown was probably a portion of the trailer for Youth. You can see her arse and a suggestion of her breasts.



And she's naked on the poster as well, when will she have the chance to go to Cannes again for a movie in which she's featured on the poster?


----------



## BagBerry13

Allie28 said:


> I LOVED the interview because Michael was hilarious and obviously trolling.  THIS is the guy I fell for watching his earlier interviews after being impressed with his acting.
> 
> My favorite parts....
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is funny but also kind of telling.
> But YAY at getting confirmation he'll be at Cannes!!



I liked that interview too. I am also still on my iPhone 4 but mine is slowly dying but I'm too poor to get a new one (student and all).


----------



## twiddlebird

PSawyer said:


> And she's naked on the poster as well, when will she have the chance to go to Cannes again for a movie in which she's featured on the poster?



She's a known fame whore. She'll be there. I'm not surprised that she's naked in the movie and on the poster. From what I can tell, she's known primarily for her body and not her acting. If she can act well, there could be some success for her.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> She's a known fame whore. She'll be there. I'm not surprised that she's naked in the movie and on the poster. From what I can tell, she's known primarily for her body and not her acting. If she can act well, there could be some success for her.



I've never seen her acting, I only remember her being in the cast of Dom Hemingway and now Youth. And that she dated Gerard Butler for a year or so, before Michael. She also stars in a TV show called Borgia but I don't know it. 

She's the same age of Alicia but she doesn't look 20 LoL I'd give her 30...she has this really mature look. But yeah, a very beautiful woman


----------



## twiddlebird

I don't know if this has been posted yet. I haven't seen his SW interviews in this shirt before:

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/05/14/slow-west-featurette


----------



## Morgane

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...ial&utm_source=twitter&utm_content=1431626570


> Both "Macbeth" ("we will never vanquished be...I am in blood stepped in so far") and "The Little Prince," which looked promising, are screening late in the festival and will be missed by many attendees here. "We'll show it to you back in the states," promised one Weinstein Co. rep.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet. I haven't seen his SW interviews in this shirt before:
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/05/14/slow-west-featurette



Wow, his hair looks different! I loved it  Was this in NY or in Canada? Thanks!


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet. I haven't seen his SW interviews in this shirt before:
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/05/14/slow-west-featurette



No,I've never seen  this one before. Thanks. 
Also,Michael sings on the soundtrack !
http://filmmusicdaily.com/2015/05/1...zel-may-19-michael-fassbender-western-may-15/


----------



## mchris55

So, let me get this straight. Harvey holds his annual dog and pony show, doesn't talk about Macbeth, and then a rep promises that it will be screened in the US. Really??

At least he is consistent. But couldn't SOMEONE ask him about the lack of love for this film???


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> No,I've never seen  this one before. Thanks.
> Also,Michael sings on the soundtrack !
> http://filmmusicdaily.com/2015/05/1...zel-may-19-michael-fassbender-western-may-15/



Where did you see Michael's name? Awesome!

Btw, two news articles about Macbeth, after Weinstein screended new footage of the film, along with his other films 

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...adley-cooper-vehicle-adam-jones-more-20150514

http://deadline.com/2015/05/harvey-weinstein-hateful-eight-carol-southpaw-oscar-1201426973/


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> So, let me get this straight. Harvey holds his annual dog and pony show, doesn't talk about Macbeth, and then a rep promises that it will be screened in the US. Really??
> 
> At least he is consistent. But couldn't SOMEONE ask him about the lack of love for this film???



"and the Michael Fassbender/Marion Cottilard version of Macbeth, which will be the last of the 19 competition films to be shown on Saturday May 23 (TWC told me they have no say in that date placement as the foreign distributor is presenting it here). Weinstein said they deliver two of the years extraordinary performances" 

Macbeth was screened and critics loved it. Weinstein talked about it, according to Deadline. He also said that Gyllenhaal will be nominated for an Oscar for Southpow and that this film was due to Cannes but having the actor on the jury made them change their opinion.


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> So, let me get this straight. Harvey holds his annual dog and pony show, doesn't talk about Macbeth, and then a rep promises that it will be screened in the US. Really??
> 
> At least he is consistent. But couldn't SOMEONE ask him about the lack of love for this film???



Well, he did show the trailer and said it will screen late in the festival and due to that most attendees will probably miss it. And for those missing he wants to show it back in the US.


----------



## mchris55

He had to show footage, the film is in Competition. It seemed like he allowed the stewardship of the film to be with the "foreign distributor". It just seems like an atypical move for him.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> "and the Michael Fassbender/Marion Cottilard version of Macbeth, which will be the last of the 19 competition films to be shown on Saturday May 23 (TWC told me they have no say in that date placement as the foreign distributor is presenting it here). Weinstein said they deliver two of the years extraordinary performances"
> 
> Macbeth was screened and critics loved it. *Weinstein talked about it, according to Deadline. *He also said that Gyllenhaal will be nominated for an Oscar for Southpow and that this film was due to Cannes but having the actor on the jury made them change their opinion.


Where Is it mentioned? 
Great!! 
However it's promising that Weinstein is starting to support it.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> He had to show footage, the film is in Competition. It seemed like he allowed the stewardship of the film to be with the "foreign distributor". It just seems like an atypical move for him.


I think  he's planning to campaign hard for Carol and Gyllenhaal,even if his role in  Demolition seems better (and the overall film).He knows tbat Macbeth is not AMPA's material,and he knows that Michael has other roles potentually in contention.In my opinion he's just waiting to see how things will turn out.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Where did you see Michael's name? Awesome!


It was mentioned on  facebook,I think it's true. I've also read that Mendelsohn sings too!


----------



## miss clare

mchris55 said:


> He had to show footage, the film is in Competition. It seemed like he allowed the stewardship of the film to be with the "foreign distributor". It just seems like an atypical move for him.


Maybe TWC was not given carte blanche like in its other acquisitions.  This movie is supposedly "majority financed" by Studio Canal. http://www.studiocanal.com/en/news/...rring-michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard  Maybe Studio Canal didn't want the future of their film dictated by TWC. 
Maybe the choice of Marion was even dictated by Studio Canal. Not that I don't think Marion is great for the role, but she only came in after Studio Canal decided to finance.


----------



## Lou9

When the first reactions out of today's Weinstein presentation didn't mention Macbeth, I was very upset, but it soon became apparent that (not unsurprisingly) the press was much more focused on Hateful Eight and films they had seen nothing of (Tulip Fever, Lion) as well as Harvey's pronouncement that he was going to get Jake G nominated for a Oscar. 

Weinstein did complement the acting in the film, he showed a clip (or trailer, it wasn't clear) that impressed. StudioCanal is obviously leading the push for Macbeth in Cannes and might have very well set up with the organizers of the festival when it would be shown, including negotiating when Marion and Michael could attend. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for now, until I see the US release date.

One thing that made me roll my eyes this afternoon was this article about the presentation from Hitfix, a site whose writers, you might recall, have spent the last couple of months broadly hinting that Macbeth would fail, despite not having seen it:



> "Macbeth"
> Well, it's certainly William Shakespeare's play up their on the big screen. Director Justin Kurzel's interpretation has a striking visual palette, but it will sink or swim based on the performances of Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard. Normally we wouldn't even question the pairing of two of the world's greatest thespians. Unfortunately, the fact that "Macbeth" debuts on the absolute last day of the festival has us slightly concerned.



Cast some shade why don't you? Anything to keep the hope alive that their sources were correct.


----------



## Morgane

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...adley-cooper-vehicle-adam-jones-more-20150514



> The first footage from "Macbeth" was equally strong. We've been expecting big things from "Snowtown Murders" director Justin Kurzel's new take on the Shakespearean classic, but even more so now: it's very much a "Macbeth" for the "Game Of Thrones" generation, with a moody and visually stunning approach that marks it as very distinct from previous screen adaptations. Michael Fassbender, sporting a thick Scots burr, looks like a force of nature in the lead role, and Marion Cotillard appears to be more than his match as his lady wife. Keep an eye out for our review of that one, too, towards the end of the festival.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> When the first reactions out of today's Weinstein presentation didn't mention Macbeth, I was very upset, but it soon became apparent that (not unsurprisingly) the press was much more focused on Hateful Eight and films they had seen nothing of (Tulip Fever, Lion) as well as Harvey's pronouncement that he was going to get Jake G nominated for a Oscar.
> 
> Weinstein did complement the acting in the film, he showed a clip (or trailer, it wasn't clear) that impressed. StudioCanal is obviously leading the push for Macbeth in Cannes and might have very well set up with the organizers of the festival when it would be shown, including negotiating when Marion and Michael could attend. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for now, until I see the US release date.
> 
> One thing that made me roll my eyes this afternoon was this article about the presentation from Hitfix, a site whose writers, you might recall, have spent the last couple of months broadly hinting that Macbeth would fail, despite not having seen it:
> 
> 
> *
> Cast some shade why don't you? Anything to keep the hope alive that their sources were correct*.


 They may be right,of course,but Tapley (hitfix) remarked again the other day that "some" were surprised to see it in competition. I posted a  tweet written by Ellwood,who said to keep the expectations low when Macbeth was announced. I think their "sources" were more related to some behind-the-scenes " Weinstein- drama". I think miss claire's comment is also spot- on.


----------



## Morgane

It seems that the trailer for Steve Jobs will be released  Sunday during the Mad Men  finale.


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> It seems that the trailer for Steve Jobs will be released  Sunday during the Mad Men  finale.



WHOA, that was fast, Danny Boyle!


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> It seems that the trailer for Steve Jobs will be released  Sunday during the Mad Men  finale.



yass  this week has been generous to us


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It seems that the trailer for Steve Jobs will be released  Sunday during the Mad Men  finale.



Already?  Can't wait!


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Maybe TWC was not given carte blanche like in its other acquisitions.  This movie is supposedly "majority financed" by Studio Canal. http://www.studiocanal.com/en/news/...rring-michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard  Maybe Studio Canal didn't want the future of their film dictated by TWC.
> Maybe the choice of Marion was even dictated by Studio Canal. Not that I don't think Marion is great for the role, but she only came in after Studio Canal decided to finance.



Well, I don't underestimate Weinstein's power BUT Studiocanal is doing all the work when it comes to Macbeth so I don't doubt he's a bit annoyed or angry because he doesn't have total control over it. If it wasn't for the French producer and distributor we wouldn't have seen anything of the film until now. I don't know what's going on but I would love if this was true, no Weinstein's finger on it.

I thought Studiocanal was on the project since they announced Portman in May 2013 but they only started mentioning it when Marion was on the cast. I don't think they chose her, on Macbeth's press kit it says that both Kurzel and Michael wanted her as Lady Macbeth after Portman left the project.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> When the first reactions out of today's Weinstein presentation didn't mention Macbeth, I was very upset, but it soon became apparent that (not unsurprisingly) the press was much more focused on Hateful Eight and films they had seen nothing of (Tulip Fever, Lion) as well as Harvey's pronouncement that he was going to get Jake G nominated for a Oscar.
> 
> Weinstein did complement the acting in the film, he showed a clip (or trailer, it wasn't clear) that impressed. StudioCanal is obviously leading the push for Macbeth in Cannes and might have very well set up with the organizers of the festival when it would be shown, including negotiating when Marion and Michael could attend. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for now, until I see the US release date.
> 
> One thing that made me roll my eyes this afternoon was this article about the presentation from Hitfix, a site whose writers, you might recall, have spent the last couple of months broadly hinting that Macbeth would fail, despite not having seen it:
> 
> 
> 
> Cast some shade why don't you? Anything to keep the hope alive that their sources were correct.



Isn't Hitfix the one who's been more "negative" about the film? All comments I've read about footage have been amazing. I rather wait until a trailer comes out to have a batter idea.


----------



## mollie12

Your Slow West update:  It has a 74 on Metacritic right now.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> It seems that the trailer for Steve Jobs will be released  Sunday during the Mad Men  finale.



Wait, what?

I'm barely over last week's Mad Men episode. Now, I have to deal with this also? It's sensory overload.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> I'm barely over last week's Mad Men episode. Now, I have to deal with this also? It's sensory overload.



hahahhahaa I forgot to ask: where did you read about this Morgane? LoL


----------



## bhb2014

Marion talking about Michael but it's in Italian so I can't understand everything just the "intelligent", "creative" and "surprised me every day" parts LoL

http://iconosquare.com/p/984625697748880932_241835706


----------



## italian style

Dear bhb2014 in this case maybe i can help...she says Michael is very clever,appassionate,sincere,deep and and creative.He is able to surprise you every day with something different...yes!!!


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Dear bhb2014 in this case maybe i can help...she says Michael is very clever,appassionate,sincere,deep and and creative.He is able to surprise you every day with something different...yes!!!



hahaahaahaha thanks! I can understand a few works because of my French but the rest no  Thank you! And the following question? She also talks about Macbeth and her boyfriend but I only understood the "laughing" part.


----------



## italian style

She answers saying that she and her husband talk about their job and about the projects they are involved in,the love laughing and life...at the end of macbeth she needed some light after all that dark atmosphere...


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> She answers saying that she and her husband talk about their job and about the projects they are involved in,the love laughing and life...at the end of macbeth she needed some light after all that dark atmosphere...



Ooh thank you! Yeah, she did spend a lot of time with her boyfriend and their son after she wrapped Macbeth. She spent a year without shooting a film, her next project only starts in June in Canada  Now she's totally fine since she has three movies to shoot in 2015! Light is back LoL


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Well, I don't underestimate Weinstein's power BUT Studiocanal is doing all the work when it comes to Macbeth so I don't doubt he's a bit annoyed or angry because he doesn't have total control over it. If it wasn't for the French producer and distributor we wouldn't have seen anything of the film until now. I don't know what's going on but I would love if this was true, no Weinstein's finger on it.
> 
> I thought Studiocanal was on the project since they announced Portman in May 2013 but they only started mentioning it when Marion was on the cast. I don't think they chose her, on Macbeth's press kit it says that both Kurzel and Michael wanted her as Lady Macbeth after Portman left the project.



Where does Weinstein fit into the Macbeth project? According to what I've read the production company is UK based SeeSaw films and it is a joint UK/French production majorly financed by the UK's Film 4 and the French Studiocanal.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Where does Weinstein fit into the Macbeth project? According to what I've read the production company is UK based SeeSaw films and it is a joint UK/French production majorly financed by the UK's Film 4 and the French Studiocanal.



Weinstein is the distributor and producers have already worked with him in The King's Speech. That's what I know


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Marion talking about Michael but it's in Italian so I can't understand everything just the "intelligent", "creative" and "surprised me every day" parts LoL
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/984625697748880932_241835706



Basically the same thing she's said about him in every other interview.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Basically the same thing she's said about him in every other interview.



 

I don't mind about posting people praising Michael, even though it's repetitive. All his co-stars say this about him anyway, it's just a new interview and I wanted to share


----------



## bhb2014

B+ review by Indiewire of Slow West  

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...e-ben-mendelsohn-is-worth-treasuring-20150514


----------



## italian style

I was trying to post the same interview...nice...i was not interested in slow west but now i am getting curious..and i can't stand waiting to wach Macbeth any more..but i think it will take a lot of time before we will see it here in italy...


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> B+ review by Indiewire of Slow West
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...e-ben-mendelsohn-is-worth-treasuring-20150514


This interview reveals so much about Michael's intelligence and creativity. He love his work and isn't in it for money and fame, helping to finance projects he's really interested in by taking on the occasional big money job. He's a real team player and must be an inspiration for those lucky enough to work with him


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> I was trying to post the same interview...nice...i was not interested in slow west but now i am getting curious..and i can't stand waiting to wach Macbeth any more..but i think it will take a lot of time before we will see it here in italy...



 I've read on Twitter about people mentioning a November release in Italy. I also loved Indiewire's comment about the score. Even more excited about Macbeth now!


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> This interview reveals so much about Michael's intelligence and creativity. He love his work and isn't in it for money and fame, helping to finance projects he's really interested in by taking on the occasional big money job. He's a real team player and must be an inspiration for those lucky enough to work with him



Agreed!  Now Cannes' press kit is in English and you can read there that Michael was a huge model for the whole cast and crew for his determination and talent. He always gives 110% to everything he does, it's indeed inspiring!

His company is also producing Macbeth, I didn't know that. Slow West is just the beginning of a great start in movies, besides Pitch Black Heist, of course 

http://www.imdb.com/company/co0386553


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> B+ review by Indiewire of Slow West
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...e-ben-mendelsohn-is-worth-treasuring-20150514



 
About Steve Jobs,I've seen someone on AW mentioning a commercial during the Mad men marathon on AMC that announced  the trailer. Hope it's true.

Andreas Wiseman (Screendaily):


> Don't get tired of watching early Macbeth and Carol footage. Both look absolutely stunning. Can't wait.





> Don't think there's a release date but it looks absolutely sensational, I think...Brilliant footage.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I've read on Twitter about people mentioning a November release in Italy. I also loved Indiewire's comment about the score. Even more excited about Macbeth now!



I've read the review,where is the interview?


----------



## bhb2014

Sexy but I don't know how old this is =(

Morgane, I haven't seen any interview, I only posted the review


----------



## bhb2014

I didn't know that Belfast Telegraph was a gossip website too LoL  This is even worse than Daily Mail and KPopStarz.

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/e...ender-and-cotillards-close-bond-31224753.html


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Sexy but I don't know how old this is =(
> 
> Morgane, I haven't seen any interview, I only posted the review


Sorry!! It was for Pearlyqueen!
That pic with Louise Hazel is old.


----------



## italian style

If we wanna discuss about gossip this is even worst....http://m.vanityfair.it/people/mondo/15/05/15/madalina-ghenea-single-figlio-cannes-2015-sorrentino-youth-giovinezza                            &#128561;it is the first time she talks about their relation...the journalist describes it as a serious thing with the project of a family...and when he asks why it ended she answers that it was complicated and painfull...i don't know....i believe he is the kind of man who can break your hart...


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> If we wanna discuss about gossip this is even worst....http://m.vanityfair.it/people/mondo...iglio-cannes-2015-sorrentino-youth-giovinezza                            &#128561;it is the first time she talks about their relation...the journalist describes it as a serious thing with the project of a family...and when he asks why it ended she answers that it was complicated and painfull...i don't know....i believe he is the kind of man who can break your hart...



I used Translator. It was wrong or she actually told the magazine that they were serious, met their parents and had a stable relationship? Even wanted to start a family? Is this correct? This interview was basically about him and how she stated shooting Youth after they broke up. 

She also mentioned that she learned about Macbeth's curse on set, after Michael told her when she was with him in Scotland. It seems they didn't end up well. She said Butler is a good friend and lovely but when asked about Michael...painful and complicated and she didn't say anything more. 

I don't how truthful she is but with the life he has I doubt he would give women hope of having the perfect famiy when he's not interested in that because of his career. For me, he probably let it clear how his life works out and that he's not searching for anything serious, at least nowadays. We can't forget that this is her side of the story either.


----------



## italian style

Yes,you got it right! Translator did a good job..but still i don't know ...i mean many famous actors like pitt,damon,afflek and others..the all have both a brilliant carrier and family..as i said before i am quite sure Alicia is the right one...


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> I used Translator. It was wrong or she actually told the magazine that they were serious, met their parents and had a stable relationship? Even wanted to start a family? Is this correct? This interview was basically about him and how she stated shooting Youth after they broke up.
> 
> She also mentioned that she learned about Macbeth's curse on set, after Michael told her when she was with him in Scotland. It seems they didn't end up well. She said Butler is a good friend and lovely but when asked about Michael...painful and complicated and she didn't say anything more.
> 
> I don't how truthful she is but with the life he has I doubt he would give women hope of having the perfect famiy when he's not interested in that because of his career. For me, he probably let it clear how his life works out and that he's not searching for anything serious, at least nowadays. We can't forget that this is her side of the story either.



Whoa.  She even says they were engaged.  I imagine any run-in at Cannes will be rather awkward, to say the least.

I wonder if we'll see any new PR maneuvers as a result from this?


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Yes,you got it right! Translator did a good job..but still i don't know ...i mean many famous actors like pitt,damon,afflek and others..the all have both a brilliant carrier and family..as i said before i am quite sure Alicia is the right one...



Apparently Madalina thought the same thing, that she was the one LoL I don't think Alicia is the one either, specially because their schedules wouldn't allow it and they both won't stop doing films for each other. She's already attached to a new film and has to promote others and he's shooting two and promoting others too. They're in different parts on their careers, she's just starting hers and he's been on this rhythm for years and he doesn't show any intention to stop.


----------



## libeth

I was going to post it. It's the journalist who speaks about family,wedding,etc...   Michael has never given that impression,to be honest.The point is that MG expected things to turn out differently for her.. That's all. There were some rumors about them last year. Michael looked awful and very sad. She has not implied anything bad about him,just that the end of their relationship was complicated. She has confirmed what I've always thought. Michael behaved very well with her,I think. He cancelled several appearances for the Awards Season just to stay with her. When the journalist asked about the fact that Fassbender will be also at Cannes,she replied that she learnt about the Macbeth's curse on set with him,because it brought her bad luck... implying that they broke up while he was filming. I remember a puc with her brother and Michael taken on set. She also said that she was ibspired by Michael for her nude scene in Youth...


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I was going to post it. It's the journalist who speaks about family,wedding,etc...   Michael has never given that impression,to be honest.The point is that MG expected things to turn out differently for her.. That's all. There were some rumors about them last year. Michael looked awful and very sad. She has not implied anything bad about him,just that the end of their relationship was complicated. She has confirmed what I've always thought. Michael behaved very well with her,I think. He cancelled several appearances for the Awards Season just to stay with her. When the journalist asked about the fact that Fassbender will be also at Cannes,she replied that she learnt about the Macbeth's curse on set with him,because it brought her bad luck... implying that they broke up while he was filming. I remember a puc with her brother and Michael taken on set. She also said that she was ibspired by Michael for her nude scene in Youth...



Ooh I thought the journalist was just rephrasing her...I forgot sometimes they paraphrase people and invent some things that aren't true. Thanks for the heads up!  The way she talked about Butler and him was quite different so I think Michael's split was bad. Not that he was mean to her but maybe because she was expecting too much from him or she thought he would be the one. 

I remember her brother pic and a pic she posted of him on her Instagram (of his beard). I didn't know about him cancelling stuff for her though...when did he do that? Yes, I think they broke up while Macbeth's shooting.Maybe Michael wanted to be alone and focused and it didn't work out. Or maybe he just didn't wanna date her anymore, I don't know. I have to say I felt sorry for her reading this. I still love Michael and I don't have a bad impression of him, just to make myself clear


----------



## italian style

If i don't remember wrong last january instead of going back home in london to attend tv shows to promote 12yas he stayed here in italy with her til the end of january...then he brought her with him to england...


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Ooh I thought the journalist was just rephrasing her...I forgot sometimes they paraphrase people and invent some things that aren't true. Thanks for the heads up!  The way she talked about Butler and him was quite different so I think Michael's split was bad. Not that he was mean to her but maybe because she was expecting too much from him or she thought he would be the one.
> 
> I remember her brother pic and a pic she posted of him on her Instagram (of his beard). I didn't know about him cancelling stuff for her though...when did he do that? Yes, I think they broke up while Macbeth's shooting.Maybe Michael wanted to be alone and focused and it didn't work out. Or maybe he just didn't wanna date her anymore, I don't know. I have to say I felt sorry for her reading this. I still love Michael and I don't have a bad impression of him, just to make myself clear



I'm sure she told something to the journalist. MG remarked her &quot;two important serious relationships&quot; with only two famous men,because she's clearly trying to give a certain image of her,that she was not with them for their career,but because she loved them. She knows very well what people say about her. I feel sorry for MG for other reasons,but I've a worse impression of her,to be honest.


----------



## libeth

italian style said:


> If i don't remember wrong last january instead of going back home in london to attend tv shows to promote 12yas he stayed here in italy with her til the end of january...then he brought her with him to england...



Yes,he spent some weeks in Italy with her.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Yes,he spent some weeks in Italy with her.



I really don't see anything different from what he has with Alicia now, he's behaving the same way, she's just more famous than Madalina. That's why I don't this relationship won't go anywhere. I just hope this interview doesn't jeopardize his image though...and I don't think they'll cross paths at Cannes either, only if she stays until the very end of the festival.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I really don't see anything different from what he has with Alicia now, he's behaving the same way, she's just more famous than Madalina. That's why I don't this relationship won't go anywhere. I just hope this interview doesn't jeopardize his image though...and I don't think they'll cross paths at Cannes either, only if she stays until the very end of the festival.



There are some differences. Alicia is focused on her career and I think,hope for her,she's aware of what he can offer. MG wanted and actively searched what he couldn't and didn't want to offer. I repeat,there were rumors about them last year,I don't think Michael didn't anything wrong with her. It's quite the opposite. However she doesn't speak badly about him,no. There's even that joke -I hope  - about Shame. Anyway,thanks  to everybody for all the updates,I've not so much time to look for news.The presence of the Italian press is massive this year because there are three Italian directors in competition. If I found interesting news or reviews, I'll post them here.The teaser is beautiful. I want to see it NOW.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> There are some differences. Alicia is focused on her career and I think,hope for her,she's aware of what he can offer. MG wanted and actively searched what he couldn't and didn't want to offer. I repeat,there were rumors about them last year,I don't think Michael didn't anything wrong with her. It's quite the opposite. However she doesn't speak badly about him,no. There's even that joke -I hope  - about Shame. Anyway,thanks  to everybody for all the updates,I've not so much time to look for news.The teaser is beautiful. I want to see it NOW.



Yeah, Alicia is different than Madalina, it's obvious. What I meant is that I don't see anything different on Michael's behavior in both relationships. He didn't decline films to spend more time with them, he's the same guy of many years ago, focused on his career. His priorities aren't women right now


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, Alicia is different than Madalina, it's obvious. What I meant is that I don't see anything different on Michael's behavior in both relationships. He didn't decline films to spend more time with them, he's the same guy of many years ago, focused on his career. His priorities aren't women right now



Yes,he clearly doesn't want  to settle down.


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> There are some differences. Alicia is focused on her career and I think,hope for her,she's aware of what he can offer. *MG wanted and actively searched what he couldn't and didn't want to offer.* I repeat,there were rumors about them last year,I don't think Michael didn't anything wrong with her. It's quite the opposite. However she doesn't speak badly about him,no. There's even that joke -I hope  - about Shame. Anyway,thanks  to everybody for all the updates,I've not so much time to look for news.The presence of the Italian press is massive this year because there are three Italian directors in competition. If I found interesting news or reviews, I'll post them here.The teaser is beautiful. I want to see it NOW.


I knew she would have been interviewed before Cannes...  
Exactly. I'm pretty convinced that Michael left her because he didn't trust her anymore. And the Macbeth curse has nothing to do with it... :wondering
Changing topic ,new review for SW:
http://www.vulture.com/2015/01/sundance-fassbender-does-eastwood-in-slow-west.html?mid=imdb
Two new interviews:
Collider http://collider.com/michael-fassbender-talks-slow-west-and-directing-a-feature/
Interesting interview with Indiewire: http://www.indiewire.com/article/wh...t-to-work-with-first-time-filmmakers-20150515


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I knew she would have been interviewed before Cannes...
> Exactly. I'm pretty convinced that Michael left her because he didn't trust her anymore. And the Macbeth curse has nothing to do with it... :wondering
> Changing topic ,new review for SW:
> http://www.vulture.com/2015/01/sundance-fassbender-does-eastwood-in-slow-west.html?mid=imdb
> Two new interviews:
> Collider http://collider.com/michael-fassbender-talks-slow-west-and-directing-a-feature/
> Interesting interview with Indiewire: http://www.indiewire.com/article/wh...t-to-work-with-first-time-filmmakers-20150515



Another good review! 

Loved both interviews, specially the part in which he explains in the video why the title is Slow West LoL Thanks!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Another good review!
> 
> Loved both interviews, specially the part in which he explains in the video why the title is Slow West LoL Thanks!



I like these quotes too:


> Did you have confidence from the outset that John had what it took to make a strong feature?
> Well, I think there's always a risk. I've worked with first-time directors before, having not had the experience of doing two shorts with them, so in a lot of respects I was well-versed on John. No, I didn't have any reservations whatsoever actually.
> 
> Ridley [Scott] was a first-time director at one point. David Cronenberg the same. I'm always interested and looking for new talent, and so you do take a risk and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. For me it's important to keep that connection to the new talent that's coming through as well as the talent that's already established.





> Did you revisit any Westerns to get yourself into the world of "Slow West" before you got to set?
> A little bit, but I don't think I did that much on this. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. It really depends. For "Slow West" I don't believe I did. Maybe we watched "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly." I remember we tried to watch one film and we couldn't load it, we couldn't get the DVD to work on the setup that we had in one of the rented houses. I think it was "Back to the Future"? [Laughs] It's all about "Back to the Future," "Slow West." You can't see it clearly, but if you dig deep enough


----------



## Lou9

I don't know where The Wrap got this information (which is included in its Weinstein Cannes event wrap up), since I've seen it reported no where else, but...



> &#8220;Macbeth&#8221; starring Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard looks beautifully shot and will be out in November.


----------



## Morgane

The Sea of Trees has been booed at the press screening...  Awful reception.I didn't expect this. Fingers crossed for Macbeth...


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I don't know where The Wrap got this information (which is included in its Weinstein Cannes event wrap up), since I've seen it reported no where else, but...



It will be released in November in France,Italy and Russia. The release date in UK,according to IMDb, is October. It makes sense a release in November in the USA too.


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> It will be released in November in France,Italy and Russia. The release date in UK,according to IMDb, is October. It makes sense a release in November in the USA too.



Yes, but November is Awards Season Prime Time for Harvey. I thought it he went fall, he'd go for December and target technicals for the film. I wonder what his strategy will be (if this is true).

It was announced today that he's scheduled Carol for limited release in mid-December. Hateful Eight will probably come out at Christmas (like Django). Question marks for Lion (although that article says 2016) and Tulip Fever (but not many before yesterday were looking at that as an awards player).


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, Alicia is different than Madalina, it's obvious. What I meant is that I don't see anything different on Michael's behavior in both relationships. He didn't decline films to spend more time with them, he's the same guy of many years ago, focused on his career. His priorities aren't women right now





libeth said:


> I'm sure she told something to the journalist. MG remarked her &quot;two important serious relationships&quot; with only two famous men,because she's clearly trying to give a certain image of her,that she was not with them for their career,but because she loved them. She knows very well what people say about her. I feel sorry for MG for other reasons,but I've a worse impression of her,to be honest.





bhb2014 said:


> I really don't see anything different from what he has with Alicia now, he's behaving the same way, she's just more famous than Madalina. That's why I don't this relationship won't go anywhere. I just hope this interview doesn't jeopardize his image though...and I don't think they'll cross paths at Cannes either, only if she stays until the very end of the festival.



I'm surprised so many of you are believing all this stuff she says, well more hints at than says. Her aim is to give the impression that their relationship was really serious but there are several things I know aren't true. First Michael didn't bring her back to London with him. He came back home and started shooting Macbeth a few days later. She came to London with her friend Anca and the two of them started playing games on social media, posting pics of the interior of his flat and the accomodation he was staying in while filming. This went on for a week or two and both of them were seen in London with him. After the location postings both of them abruptly returned to Romania mid February. Now the vast majority of  Macbeth was shot in Surrey in  England; there was only a few days in Scotland that didn't happen until March. She had long gone back to Romania by then and was never in Scotland with him. This woman will do anything for attention, just take a brief look at her social media pages (if you can bear to). She is narcissistic in the extreme and you can safely bet that all this talk of rings and families is an invention and she knows Michael won't call her out so shell get away with it.

I think there is a huge difference betwen her and AV although I don't pretend to know how deeply he feels about her. But one thing is clear - he looks happy when he's with AV and we know she's met his parents for a fact. I'd also guess he respects AV much much more too.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm surprised so many of you are believing all this stuff she says, well more hints at than says. Her aim is to give the impression that their relationship was really serious but there are several things I know aren't true. First Michael didn't bring her back to London with him. He came back home and started shooting Macbeth a few days later. She came to London with her friend Anca and the two of them started playing games on social media, posting pics of the interior of his flat and the accomodation he was staying in while filming. This went on for a week or two and both of them were seen in London with him. After the location postings both of them abruptly returned to Romania mid February. Now the vast majority of  Macbeth was shot in Surrey in  England; there was only a few days in Scotland that didn't happen until March. She had long gone back to Romania by then and was never in Scotland with him. This woman will do anything for attention, just take a brief look at her social media pages (if you can bear to). She is narcissistic in the extreme and you can safely bet that all this talk of rings and families is an invention and she knows Michael won't call her out so shell get away with it.
> 
> I think there is a huge difference betwen her and AV although I don't pretend to know how deeply he feels about her. But one thing is clear - he looks happy when he's with AV and we know she's met his parents for a fact. I'd also guess he respects AV much much more too.


 
We don't know who is lying or not. Maybe Madalina is using him and maybe he did hurt her. Michael is a great guy but he isn't a Saint either. I think he respects all his gff, even if they eventually have problems and split.

We have no idea if Alicia met his parents. Who said that? A fan who thinks she saw them? I think you are putting too much effort in this relationship when there's nothing dkfferent in it. Alicia isn't Madalina but she has already used him to gain buzz and she won't refuse roles to spend time with him either. 

I don't think Michael  was unhappy with Madalina, they just didn't work out, the same way I don't think he and Alicia will. With his next gff it will be the same thing, unless he changes his priorities.


----------



## Lambnyla

I remember after filming in Australia when they went to that festival that Michael's parents were there at the same time that Alicia was there too. Now Idk if this is true or not but if it was Alicia possibly have met them but I highly doubt it was something serious. It was just probably a high and bye thing if it was true. Michael as of now isn't going to introduce his gf to his parents for possibility of marriage. That's my opinion.


----------



## italian style

Hope this is trustable.....,http://t.co/m6I0DNJJus


----------



## Blueberry12

Either Michael or Alicia are Americans anyway.
In Europe " meeting the parents" is not such a big deal as in the US and it does not mean you are planning the wedding.

Esp. for Scandinavians.

You can meet the parents efter a few days and being an unmarried couple 15 years later.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> We don't know who is lying or not. Maybe Madalina is using him and maybe he did hurt her. Michael is a great guy but he isn't a Saint either. I think he respects all his gff, even if they eventually have problems and split.
> 
> We have no idea if Alicia met his parents. Who said that? A fan who thinks she saw them? I think you are putting too much effort in this relationship when there's nothing dkfferent in it. Alicia isn't Madalina but she has already used him to gain buzz and she won't refuse roles to spend time with him either.
> 
> I don't think Michael  was unhappy with Madalina, they just didn't work out, the same way I don't think he and Alicia will. With his next gff it will be the same thing, unless he changes his priorities.



Well that's where we difer. I know for a fact he didn't bring her back to London and she never went to Scotland with him. So I know she is lying by claiming that. And you mustn't have seen pics of him from early last year when he looked as miserable as sin. And presumably you missec her f#cking around on social media too. Oh and after the painful breakup she was busy flitting around Europe and the US with new guys. One more thing I don't get is why you state Alicia is using him???? She has never talked about him - ever. Do you seriously believe all this bullh#t that she calls paps??? Really?? So who calls the paps when he is papped alone like in NYC and Montreal recently? Guess it must be him. And why have they not been papped in London where they both live if she's after being papped with him?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Either Michael or Alicia are Americans anyway.
> In Europe " meeting the parents" is not such a big deal as in the US and it does not mean you are planning the wedding.
> 
> Esp. for Scandinavians.
> 
> You can meet the parents efter a few days and being an unmarried couple 15 years later.



Yeah  both Michael and Alicia are European. So am I. I don't know why you think that meeting the parents isn't a big deal in Europe? It's not something you do unless you are in a relatively stable relationship. And it was obvs more than "hi and bye" as they were all staying under the same roof. Not saying it signals wedding plans but most people wouldn't do it if they were just in a hook up.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah  both Michael and Alicia are European. So am I. I don't know why you think that meeting the parents isn't a big deal in Europe? It's not something you do unless you are in a relatively stable relationship. Not saying it signals wedding plans but most people wouldn't do it if they were just in a hook up.



I wrote not such a big deal as in the US , not that not a big deal at all. 
Stable relationship possible  , marriage not necessary...

Especially not in Sweden.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I wrote not such a big deal as in the US , not that not a big deal at all.
> Stable realationship possible  , marriage not necessary...
> 
> Especially not in Sweden.



You're European?


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> You're European?



Yes. I live in Sweden.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah  both Michael and Alicia are European. So am I. I don't know why you think that meeting the parents isn't a big deal in Europe? It's not something you do unless you are in a relatively stable relationship. And it was obvs more than "hi and bye" as they were all staying under the same roof. Not saying it signals wedding plans but most people wouldn't do it if they were just in a hook up.



Who said it was a " hook up " anyways?
Definitly not me.
I was commenting about marriage specifically as some brought up marriage.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Who said it was a " hook up " anyways?
> Definitly not me.
> I was commenting about marriage specifically as some brought up marriage.


There's definitely some people who would like to think this is just a hook up, either for PR or sex. I don't know much about Swedish customs, I'm in the UK and have lived in Ireland too. The thing is she was meeting/staying with Michael's parents. He is not Swedish and in Ireland or UK it is more of a statement meeting the parents.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> There's definitely some people who would like to think this is just a hook up, either for PR or sex. I don't know much about Swedish customs, I'm in the UK and have lived in Ireland too. The thing is she was meeting/staying with Michael's parents. He is not Swedish and in Ireland or UK it is more of a statement meeting the parents.




I've never stated that the relationship was " PR or for sex" but I don't see very often in Europe that people get married as soon they meet each others parents.

Of course there could always be exceptions.

I have lived in the UK for a while  and everyone I know lived together for a time after meeting the parents and before getting married but maybe we know different people.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I've never stated that the relationship was " PR or for sex" but I don't see very often in Europe that people get married as soon they meet each others parents.
> 
> Of course there could always be exceptions.
> 
> I have lived in the UK for a while  and everyone I know lived together for a time after meeting the parents and before getting married but maybe we know different people.



Agreed, but living together is quite a big deal, sharing a home, maybe kids etc, its like being married without the formalities. The point I'm trying to make is that in Europe, well the UK and Ireland you don't normally introduce your parents unless you're in a solid relationship. So not a case of "meet Alicia, we're hanging out for a while and f#cking" I know you didn't suggest it was a hook up but there are many trying to push that line.


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Hope this is trustable.....,http://t.co/m6I0DNJJus



These are just predictions, many things will change as films start premiering. But I agree with them in general. I just don't think TLBO is getting a 2015 release though, only a TIFF premiere. With Jobs and Macbeth (possibly TAU), I think Cianfrance will push it to 2016, unless he's not worried about awards. Yeah, I believe in Macbeth getting awards, at least in the UK and maybe even US if reviews are good and it gets a fine promotion.

Btw, does anybody know how Slow West did at the B.O yesterday? People only talk about Mad Max and Pitch Perfect 2 LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> We don't know who is lying or not. Maybe Madalina is using him and maybe he did hurt her. Michael is a great guy but he isn't a Saint either. I think he respects all his gff, even if they eventually have problems and split.
> 
> We have no idea if Alicia met his parents. Who said that? A fan who thinks she saw them? I think you are putting too much effort in this relationship when there's nothing dkfferent in it. Alicia isn't Madalina but she has already used him to gain buzz and she won't refuse roles to spend time with him either.
> 
> *I don't think Michael  was unhappy with Madalina, they just didn't work out, the same way I don't think he and Alicia will. With his next gff it will be the same thing, unless he changes his priorities.*



Agree with you about his priorities and this is the reason why sometimes I've been amused by some reactions  here.  But he looked awful while being with her,at least before and during filming Macbeth. It was just another  kind of story.

Someone here posted a pic of Michael and her brother on the set of Macbeth, so she was definitely with him while filming,before they broke up.


----------



## twiddlebird

Note: Americans aren't some uniform block. Europeans aren't either. I know some people on this forum like generalizations, but painting with such broad brushes is bound to do some injustice.

Michael had very likely planned the trip for his parents to come down to Australia for the holidays for some time, and having AV (possibly) meet them wasn't likely the purpose of them coming down there. It was another one of his vacations with them. Also, if she did meet them, SHE flew back down to Australia after the BAFTAs. She was the one who literally went out of her way to meet his parents by flying back and forth between London and Australia. I don't see him flying out to Sweden to me her mom and dad, btw. It doesn't say anything about their relationship, but it does say something about her.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Agree with you about his priorities and this is the reason why sometimes I've been amused by some reactions  here.  But he looked awful while being with her,at least before and during filming Macbeth. It was just another  kind of story.
> 
> Someone here posted a pic of Michael and her brother on the set of Macbeth, so she was definitely with him while filming,before they broke up.



Really? I don't call this unhappy or awful, he looked hot as usual  

Yeah but it was on the beginning of shooting. I don't where they filmed battle sequences. What I know based on these pics is that she was in Macbeth's shooting but when he attended the Oscar in early March they had split already.


----------



## jlactofree

Wow.  Just wow. This forum. Pearlyqueen are you AV?
BTW,  MF parents visit every film location he works on. He mentioned this in an old interview. So his parents visit was planned.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Well that's where we difer. I know for a fact he didn't bring her back to London and she never went to Scotland with him. So I know she is lying by claiming that. And you mustn't have seen pics of him from early last year when he looked as miserable as sin. And presumably you missec her f#cking around on social media too. Oh and after the painful breakup she was busy flitting around Europe and the US with new guys. One more thing I don't get is why you state Alicia is using him???? She has never talked about him - ever. Do you seriously believe all this bullh#t that she calls paps??? Really?? So who calls the paps when he is papped alone like in NYC and Montreal recently? Guess it must be him. And why have they not been papped in London where they both live if she's after being papped with him?



Ok, let me explain my P.O.V again 

We can't state as a fact the things we say because we have no idea about how their relationship is right now or was in the past (IF they're still dating, since the last time they were spotted was almost a month ago). I'd like to apologize for that. I'm just supposing things according to what I've read, to let myself clear. These are MY opinions about it, you all have yours too.

They seem happy in their pics and that's all that matters. We just can't assume they're gonna get married or this as a very serious relationship when they've been together for what? Six, seven months? And we have no idea what kind of relationship they have. We don't know if while they're shooting or promoting films they don't see someone else. Sometimes they spend weeks apart and they're not a longtime couple who can deal with that well like Brangelina.

It's not that I believe in what Madalina says but I just won't say she's lying 100% because she used Michael a bit and enjoyed his success. She can lie but she can tell the truth too. It's possible she did meet his parents, just like it's possible Alicia met his. But like it has just been said on a previous comment, we don't know if Michael arranged these meetings with his family or just happened of them to be in the same place. People usually plan their vacations, it's possible that Michael had already invited his parents to go to Australia, way before meeting Alicia. And we don't even know if she actually met them. If she did, it doesn't mean they're serious either. After two months? Yeah, right. If Madalina was telling the truth, she also met them so? Where are they now? LoL

I don't think this is a PR relationship AT ALL. They met, liked each other and are dating, totally normal. Just like when he dated previous co-stars. I also don't think Alicia uses him, she did this early this year by mentoning him in a big interview and in another one about watching It Follows when Michael was spotted watching it too. After everybody started to mention her as being "Fassbender's gff", she saw it wasn't what she wanted and changed strategy. Now she doesn't talk anything about him, unless if it's about TLBO. And she doesn't need him either, she already has a huge hit and big projects coming out.

Sorry but I just don't think this relationship is any different from his past ones. You can think whatever you want to but I just don't share the same opinion.


----------



## jlactofree

bhb2014 said:


> Really? I don't call this unhappy or awful, he looked hot as usual
> 
> Yeah but it was on the beginning of shooting. I don't where they filmed battle sequences. What I know based on these pics is that she was in Macbeth's shooting but when he attended the Oscar in early March they had split already.



The top picture is when MG was on location in NZ for filming Slow West.  The second picture is in Italy after the Golden Globes when he cancelled all his appearances.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> The top picture is when MG was on location in NZ for filming Slow West.  The second picture is in Italy after the Golden Globes when he cancelled all his appearances.



I know LoL it's because some people said he looked awful when he was with her and I disagree


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> These are just predictions, many things will change as films start premiering. But I agree with them in general. I just don't think TLBO is getting a 2015 release though, only a TIFF premiere. With Jobs and Macbeth (possibly TAU), I think Cianfrance will push it to 2016, unless he's not worried about awards. Yeah, I believe in Macbeth getting awards, at least in the UK and maybe even US if reviews are good and it gets a fine promotion.
> 
> Btw, does anybody know how Slow West did at the B.O yesterday? People only talk about Mad Max and Pitch Perfect 2 LoL



If it has some awards potential,I think TLBO will have a limited release in December. Michael has other roles,above all Jobs,but Alicia has a very juicy role. In The Danish Girl she's more supporting,Tulip Fever will be another generic costume drama,with good performances and nothing more. DreamWorks might decide to campaign for her.

SW has a very very limited release . Btw it's confirmed that the Mad Men finale will feature a teaser.


----------



## twiddlebird

jlactofree said:


> Wow.  Just wow. This forum. Pearlyqueen are you AV?
> BTW,  MF parents visit every film location he works on. He mentioned this in an old interview. So his parents visit was planned.



LOL, you're not the only one who thought that. 

Of course, the answer will be no, but....hahahaha


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> If it has some awards potential,I think TLBO will have a limited release in December. Michael has other roles,above all Jobs,but Alicia has a very juicy role. In The Danish Girl she's more supporting,Tulip Fever will be another generic costume drama,with good performances and nothing more. DreamWorks might decide to campaign for her.
> 
> SW has a very very limited release . Btw it's confirmed that the Mad Men finale will feature a teaser.



I agree but I think for awards season in 2016, not 2015. Let's see how things go with Macbeth and Jobs to have a better idea  Alicia biggest shot is with Danish Girl but I think she might get nods for Ex Machina too, at least in independent awards.

I know but they usually release results of smaller films too, I'm curious! hahaha


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> Note: Americans are some uniform block. Europeans aren't either. I know some people on this forum like generalizations, but painting with such broad brushes is bound to do some injustice.
> 
> Michael had very likely planned the trip for his parents to come down to Australia for the holidays for some time, and having AV (possibly) meet them wasn't likely the purpose of them coming down there. It was another one of his vacations with them. Also, if she did meet them, SHE flew back down to Australia after the BAFTAs. *She was the one who literally went out of her way to meet his parents by flying back and forth between London and Australia. I don't see him flying out to Sweden to me her mom and dad, btw. *It doesn't say anything about their relationship, but it does say something about her.


I don't think the fact she met his parents is important at all,either way. 
Michael spent the Christmas holidays with Madalina's parents too,just saying...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I agree but I think for awards season in 2016, not 2015. Let's see how things go with Macbeth and Jobs to have a better idea  Alicia biggest shot is with Danish Girl but I think she might get nods for Ex Machina too, at least in independent awards.
> 
> I know but they usually release results of smaller films too, I'm curious! hahaha


But they should postpone it for the next festival circuit... It's unlikely. I think it will depend on its reception at TIFF. The producer David Heyman seemed pretty sure about Toronto,but I wouldn't exclude Venice..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> But they should postpone it for the next festival circuit... It's unlikely. I think it will depend on its reception at TIFF. The producer David Heyman seemed pretty sure about Toronto,but I wouldn't exclude Venice..



There are a lot of films that get festival released in one year but only hit theaters a year later. Begin Again is an example, Tracks, Eleanor Rigby, etc. Even Cianfrance's last film had that, although it had a very early release in 2013. TLBO is totally TIFF (Macbeth should have a TIFF release too), Venice I'm not sure. I'd love to see TAU over there


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't think the fact she met his parents is important at all,either way.
> Michael spent the Christmas holidays with Madalina's parents too,just saying...



Michael went to Romania??? I didn't know that LoL I knew he spent New Year's Eve with her in Europe but not in her country, with her folks.


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> There's definitely some people who would like to think this is just a hook up, either for PR or sex. I don't know much about Swedish customs, I'm in the UK and have lived in Ireland too. The thing is she was meeting/staying with Michael's parents. He is not Swedish and in Ireland or UK it is more of a statement meeting the parents.





> The thing is she was meeting/staying with Michael's parents. He is not  Swedish and in Ireland or UK it is more of a statement meeting the  parents


 In Ireland meeting parents signifies that both people are going out. Boyfriend & Girlfriend. Nothing more. tbc


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> LOL, you're not the only one who thought that.
> 
> Of course, the answer will be no, but....hahahaha



Haha twiddlebird, no I'm not Alicia and tbh it makes zero difference to me who he's dating/shagging whatever. I have already said more than once that I have no idea how serious the two of them are about each although I have a hunch she is one of the serious ones. But IMO its insulting to AV's reputation to talk about her as if she's no different to MG who is a talentless user. Michael did look awful early part of last year, drawn and haggard but once she was off the scene he bounced back. In contrast he looks well and happy with AV and if he's happy then all's good as far as I'm concerned. I make no predictions "how long it will last" for them or any couple. Who knows and what does it matter? I only felt compelled to write because I was amazed there were reasonable people on this board who had forgotten all the stunts MG pulled last year and because I know 2 of the things she claimed in that interview aren't true, so for me the rest is highly suspicious too. And for men it is one thing meeting your gfs family but they are usually more discerning who they choose to meet their own. And finally it's not the case that Michael's parents always visit him on set. Sometimes they do but not all of them.


----------



## jlactofree

MF said in an interview that his parents always, his words not mine visit his filming locations. I didn't say set. I said filming locations.

All the stunts in the world can't change the fact that MF spent way more personal time with MG in a fewer time frame than he had with AV.  He spent months with her. 
Yes she is a fame seeker but he didn't care.

Also, MF was looking like usual before he started filming TLBO.  Him looking better had nothing to do with AV.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha twiddlebird, no I'm not Alicia and tbh it makes zero difference to me who he's dating/shagging whatever. I have already said more than once that I have no idea how serious the two of them are about each although I have a hunch she is one of the serious ones. But IMO its insulting to AV's reputation to talk about her as if she's no different to MG who is a talentless user. Michael did look awful early part of last year, drawn and haggard but once she was off the scene he bounced back. In contrast he looks well and happy with AV and if he's happy then all's good as far as I'm concerned. I make no predictions "how long it will last" for them or any couple. Who knows and what does it matter? I only felt compelled to write because I was amazed there were reasonable people on this board who had forgotten all the stunts MG pulled last year and because I know 2 of the things she claimed in that interview aren't true, so for me the rest is highly suspicious too. And for men it is one thing meeting your gfs family but they are usually more discerning who they choose to meet their own. And finally it's not the case that Michael's parents always visit him on set. Sometimes they do but not all of them.



I didn't say Alicia and Madalina were the same, I said that both relationships are similar ("meeting parents", spending holidays together, going to his sets, etc). I don't know if he also did things for Alicia, like going to sets or going to Sweden. So far, she's the one who's been doing things for him. He crossed US two times but she crossed the Atlantic and during the shooting of Danish Girl. I can't tell the last time I saw him putting gff in first...I think he would attend events with Nicole or Zoe? Events that interested them mostly?

I don't think he looked awful early last year. He looked fine at Slow West's set and in Italy. He was even holding her hands, I think I've never seen him holding a woman's hands LoL Macbeth is a very intense role, Marion said that Michael was affected by it too, just like her. Kurzel also said that both were already inside their characters before shooting started. On Macbeth's teaser that screended at Cannes he looked a mess! It was in a movie, yeah, but off screen is pretty possible he was still affected by it. It's not Madalina's fault, it was a tough role. He was perfectly fine in New Zealand in 2013.


----------



## jlactofree

MF was pictured holding Nicole Beharie's hand while walking in a picture photographed in NYC.  Also around her shoulder.


----------



## bhb2014

jlactofree said:


> MF was pictured holding Nicole Beharie's hand while walking in a picture photographed in NYC.  Also around her shoulder.



Around the shoulder I've seen, Alicia included. But holding hands is quite rare. I think he likes to be more private in public


----------



## Blueberry12

twiddlebird said:


> Note: Americans are some uniform block. Europeans aren't either. I know some people on this forum like generalizations, but painting with such broad brushes is bound to do some injustice.
> 
> Michael had very likely planned the trip for his parents to come down to Australia for the holidays for some time, and having AV (possibly) meet them wasn't likely the purpose of them coming down there. It was another one of his vacations with them. Also, if she did meet them, SHE flew back down to Australia after the BAFTAs. She was the one who literally went out of her way to meet his parents by flying back and forth between London and Australia. I don't see him flying out to Sweden to me her mom and dad, btw. It doesn't say anything about their relationship, but it does say something about her.



Sorry my wrong. I didn't mean all American people IRL ,  but more funny US/TV shows movies about the subject like this :



http://youtu.be/2djcavCEajA



But I understand that my comment comes across differently.


----------



## pearlyqueen

We're all entitled to our opinions but there are a lot of assumptions being made without knowing the facts. None of us know if he has been to Sweden with her or, more likely, met any of her family in London. Nor do we know how much time they've spent together. We know they got together last October, 7 months ago. We know they were almost constantly with each other until mid January when he went to SF to film Jobs and she started work on the Danish Girl. During that time she had to retrn to London for the BIFA (not BAFTA) awards and for promo on two films oening in London in January, and she then returned to Australia.  We know she made at least one trip to see him in SF, but there may have been more. We know they both travelled to NYC twice to see each other during breaks in filming. I'm not sure why shes being shaded for her willingness to travel to see him? After Jobs he flew home to London where she already was and they were also seen together in Spain before they both went to NYC to promote their upcoming films late April/early May. Unlike MG she is as busy as Michael with work and that's a factor that may be a problem for them, although some actors manage to make it work. Almost certainly they will be together at Cannes in a few days time and after that he has to return to Montreal. It will be interesting to see their level of togetherness once he's finished XMen and will be back in London from August likely to the end of the year. Apart from promoting I don't think she has any filming until next year. But the fact remains that when he's photographed showing affection to her there are many who scream PR and that's bullsh#t frankly. For those who think hand holding speaks volumes, isn't kissing even more demonstrative? As far as i know she's the only one he's been pictured kissing. 

Regarding his parents visiting filming locations - that interview wasn't recent and they didn't visit when he was filming TAU in UK last year. No mention of them visiting him in SF either when filming Jobs.


----------



## jlactofree

pearlyqueen said:


> We're all entitled to our opinions but there are a lot of assumptions being made without knowing the facts. None of us know if he has been to Sweden with her or, more likely, met any of her family in London. Nor do we know how much time they've spent together. We know they got together last October, 7 months ago. We know they were almost constantly with each other until mid January when he went to SF to film Jobs and she started work on the Danish Girl. During that time she had to retrn to London for the BIFA (not BAFTA) awards and for promo on two films oening in London in January, and she then returned to Australia.  We know she made at least one trip to see him in SF, but there may have been more. We know they both travelled to NYC twice to see each other during breaks in filming. I'm not sure why shes being shaded for her willingness to travel to see him? After Jobs he flew home to London where she already was and they were also seen together in Spain before they both went to NYC to promote their upcoming films late April/early May. Unlike MG she is as busy as Michael with work and that's a factor that may be a problem for them, although some actors manage to make it work. Almost certainly they will be together at Cannes in a few days time and after that he has to return to Montreal. It will be interesting to see their level of togetherness once he's finished XMen and will be back in London from August likely to the end of the year. Apart from promoting I don't think she has any filming until next year. But the fact remains that when he's photographed showing affection to her there are many who scream PR and that's bullsh#t frankly. For those who think hand holding speaks volumes, isn't kissing even more demonstrative? As far as i know she's the only one he's been pictured kissing.
> 
> Regarding his parents visiting filming locations - that interview wasn't recent and they didn't visit when he was filming TAU in UK last year. No mention of them visiting him in SF either when filming Jobs.



Hmmmm.  I recall him being spotted with his arms around a beautiful black woman when he returned to London from OZ just before he went and spotted at his hotel in SF early January.  AV was in London during the same time promoting her movie.
How do you know his parents didn't visit him in London while filming TAU or SF?  Are you his agent/publicist/stylist/ assistant?

Leaving.  My time is important.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> We're all entitled to our opinions but there are a lot of assumptions being made without knowing the facts. None of us know if he has been to Sweden with her or, more likely, met any of her family in London. Nor do we know how much time they've spent together. We know they got together last October, 7 months ago. We know they were almost constantly with each other until mid January when he went to SF to film Jobs and she started work on the Danish Girl. During that time she had to retrn to London for the BIFA (not BAFTA) awards and for promo on two films oening in London in January, and she then returned to Australia.  We know she made at least one trip to see him in SF, but there may have been more. We know they both travelled to NYC twice to see each other during breaks in filming. I'm not sure why shes being shaded for her willingness to travel to see him? After Jobs he flew home to London where she already was and they were also seen together in Spain before they both went to NYC to promote their upcoming films late April/early May. Unlike MG she is as busy as Michael with work and that's a factor that may be a problem for them, although some actors manage to make it work. Almost certainly they will be together at Cannes in a few days time and after that he has to return to Montreal. It will be interesting to see their level of togetherness once he's finished XMen and will be back in London from August likely to the end of the year. Apart from promoting I don't think she has any filming until next year. But the fact remains that when he's photographed showing affection to her there are many who scream PR and that's bullsh#t frankly. For those who think hand holding speaks volumes, isn't kissing even more demonstrative? As far as i know she's the only one he's been pictured kissing.
> 
> Regarding his parents visiting filming locations - that interview wasn't recent and they didn't visit when he was filming TAU in UK last year. No mention of them visiting him in SF either when filming Jobs.



I've already made my point here, I'm not talking again  Great that you think this is a different relationship and that he is in love with her. I just don't agree with you and I think this is another relationship that will end soon (wasn't he spotted with another woman in London after Australia? LoL a friend or another woman he bangs, I doubt he spends weeks without any woman until he meets Alicia again). Michael doesn't wanna marry yet, his career is his priority, and Alicia has tons of films to promote, besides one to shoot with Tom Hanks. We'll never know who's right or wrong about their relationship status. Time will tell us.


----------



## twiddlebird

BAFTA/BIFA who cares, and really, what's the difference? They're not likely to mean much in the end for their Wikipedia or IMDB entries. Those awards mean more to industry insiders than the general public, who pay scant attention to such things. Let's not split hairs.

Keep going Pearlyqueen. Don't let me interrupt you. I'm rather enjoying your posts. You seem to know some things...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yeah I'm getting bored with this too and you'll just to have to trust me (or not) regarding his parents not visiting during TAU. As for the "sighting" of him with another woman in London, believe that if you want, I don't. I think it speaks volumes how eagerly this so called sighting is believed, smacks of clutching at straws to try and trivialise his relationship with AV. MF is often falsely spotted, I saw a tweet last week claiming someone saw him in Edinburgh, not to mention Coachella and countless others.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> BAFTA/BIFA who cares, and really, what's the difference? They're not likely to mean much in the end for their Wikipedia or IMDB entries. Those awards mean more to industry insiders than the general public, who pay scant attention to such things. Let's not split hairs.
> 
> Keep going Pearlyqueen. Don't let me interrupt you. I'm rather enjoying your posts. You seem to know some things...



If I said I did know some things id be accused of baiting, so I'm not spilling anything that's not already generally known


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha twiddlebird, no I'm not Alicia and tbh it makes zero difference to me who he's dating/shagging whatever. I have already said more than once that I have no idea how serious the two of them are about each although I have a hunch she is one of the serious ones. *But IMO its insulting to AV's reputation to talk about her as if she's no different to MG who is  talentless user.Michael did look awful early part of last year, drawn and haggard but once she was off the scene he bounced back. In contrast he looks well and happy with AV and if he's happy then all's good as far as I'm concerned. I make no predictions "how long it will last" for them or any couple. Who knows and what does it matter? I only felt compelled to write because I was amazed there were reasonable people on this board who had forgotten all the stunts MG pulled last year and because I know 2 of the things she claimed in that interview aren't true, so for me the rest is highly suspicious too. *And for men it is one thing meeting your gfs family but they are usually more discerning who they choose to meet their own. And finally it's not the case that Michael's parents always visit him on set. Sometimes they do but not all of them.



You're absolutely right. MG has clearly used that inteview to convey a specific message (very serious relationhip).And yes,he looked awful. I don't remember or simply I don't know her exact moves,but I think it's true that they broke up while he was filming.I don't think she has lied on that,considering that there's a pic with her brother on set. 
And yes,AV and MG are not comparable...


----------



## FassbenderLover

My my my you ladies seem to be having fun. But here's the thing that puzzles me. After 6 or so months of dating how come neither one can say I'm dating him/I'm dating her, he's my bf/she/s my gf (even tho after this I'm sure their pr will no doubt suggest it to them to sneakily mention it in the next interview lol). I'f I'm dating a guy for 6 months and he cant say he's dating me and/or she's my gf I definitely would have a problem with that. But hey, that's just me. I'm sure they're dating but I'm also pretty darn sure they're using the relationship for pr, however from what I've seen and heard, its not going too well. Miss AV is not well received or well liked and her friends/pr/maybe his people too are doing their damndest best to make sure the public likes and accepts her. Its not working tho, at least not on everyone. Not to mention her recent interviews hasn't been too good either and on top of that their staged kiss. Now some of you might jump on this and say it wasn't staged blah blah blah, even Stevie Wonder can see through that mess yet for some particular reason some of you here refuse to accept that or just in plain denial. Has he been faithful to her? Doubt it, after all as soon as he left NZ he was spotted with a female who clearly wasn't AV. Has he been faithful while shooting Jobs in SF? Again, doubt it. Does AV mind? LOL I don't think she cares as long as he keep his trysts private LOL. And I'm gonna leave it right there. However, I wonder if it were another female of another color some of you would go this hard for them? Doubt it. Some of you think that just because she has a career unlike the Romanian and she's not above using him for publicity and doing what it takes to get ahead. I said it before and I will say it again, AV and MG are no different. They are exactly alike, both famewhores and both opportunists. Some of you may not like it, simply because you are a friend/family/pr etc and are here and other blogs to ensure the public likes this chic but frankly I do not care. She does not interest me one bit. And let's not forget, before you became her "fan" you were Michael's fan first. Her "fans are his fans, they give her life, they talk about her well some anyway. So if it wasn't for HIM she wouldn't be talked about here or anywhere for that matter. And yes some of you might say, you've been a fan for years, she was good in this she was good in that well how come the majority never heard of her? How come she never had her own thread til months after she got with him?....Done for now, til another time lol


----------



## jlactofree

FassbenderLover said:


> My my my you ladies seem to be having fun. But here's the thing that puzzles me. After 6 or so months of dating how come neither one can say I'm dating him/I'm dating her, he's my bf/she/s my gf (even tho after this I'm sure their pr will no doubt suggest it to them to sneakily mention it in the next interview lol). I'f I'm dating a guy for 6 months and he cant say he's dating me and/or she's my gf I definitely would have a problem with that. But hey, that's just me. I'm sure they're dating but I'm also pretty darn sure they're using the relationship for pr, however from what I've seen and heard, its not going too well. Miss AV is not well received or well liked and her friends/pr/maybe his people too are doing their damndest best to make sure the public likes and accepts her. Its not working tho, at least not on everyone. Not to mention her recent interviews hasn't been too good either and on top of that their staged kiss. Now some of you might jump on this and say it wasn't staged blah blah blah, even Stevie Wonder can see through that mess yet for some particular reason some of you here refuse to accept that or just in plain denial. Has he been faithful to her? Doubt it, after all as soon as he left NZ he was spotted with a female who clearly wasn't AV. Has he been faithful while shooting Jobs in SF? Again, doubt it. Does AV mind? LOL I don't think she cares as long as he keep his trysts private LOL. And I'm gonna leave it right there. However, I wonder if it were another female of another color some of you would go this hard for them? Doubt it. Some of you think that just because she has a career unlike the Romanian and she's not above using him for publicity and doing what it takes to get ahead. I said it before and I will say it again, AV and MG are no different. They are exactly alike, both famewhores and both opportunists. Some of you may not like it, simply because you are a friend/family/pr etc and are here and other blogs to ensure the public likes this chic but frankly I do not care. She does not interest me one bit. And let's not forget, before you became her "fan" you were Michael's fan first. Her "fans are his fans, they give her life, they talk about her well some anyway. So if it wasn't for HIM she wouldn't be talked about here or anywhere for that matter. And yes some of you might say, you've been a fan for years, she was good in this she was good in that well how come the majority never heard of her? How come she never had her own thread til months after she got with him?....Done for now, til another time lol



Very good points.


----------



## twiddlebird

FassbenderLover said:


> My my my you ladies seem to be having fun. But here's the thing that puzzles me. After 6 or so months of dating how come neither one can say I'm dating him/I'm dating her, he's my bf/she/s my gf (even tho after this I'm sure their pr will no doubt suggest it to them to sneakily mention it in the next interview lol). I'f I'm dating a guy for 6 months and he cant say he's dating me and/or she's my gf I definitely would have a problem with that. But hey, that's just me. I'm sure they're dating but I'm also pretty darn sure they're using the relationship for pr, however from what I've seen and heard, its not going too well. Miss AV is not well received or well liked and her friends/pr/maybe his people too are doing their damndest best to make sure the public likes and accepts her. Its not working tho, at least not on everyone. Not to mention her recent interviews hasn't been too good either and on top of that their staged kiss. Now some of you might jump on this and say it wasn't staged blah blah blah, even Stevie Wonder can see through that mess yet for some particular reason some of you here refuse to accept that or just in plain denial. Has he been faithful to her? Doubt it, after all as soon as he left NZ he was spotted with a female who clearly wasn't AV. Has he been faithful while shooting Jobs in SF? Again, doubt it. Does AV mind? LOL I don't think she cares as long as he keep his trysts private LOL. And I'm gonna leave it right there. However, I wonder if it were another female of another color some of you would go this hard for them? Doubt it. Some of you think that just because she has a career unlike the Romanian and she's not above using him for publicity and doing what it takes to get ahead. I said it before and I will say it again, AV and MG are no different. They are exactly alike, both famewhores and both opportunists. Some of you may not like it, simply because you are a friend/family/pr etc and are here and other blogs to ensure the public likes this chic but frankly I do not care. She does not interest me one bit. And let's not forget, before you became her "fan" you were Michael's fan first. Her "fans are his fans, they give her life, they talk about her well some anyway. So if it wasn't for HIM she wouldn't be talked about here or anywhere for that matter. And yes some of you might say, you've been a fan for years, she was good in this she was good in that well how come the majority never heard of her? How come she never had her own thread til months after she got with him?....Done for now, til another time lol



So true. Never heard of her before MF, won't think twice about her after MF.

As for MF looking happy now that he's with her, I don't think he looks any different than he ever did. He looks just as happy with AV as he was with MG. Just the same ups and downs as anyone has. I think people who attest otherwise are reading too much into the media that's available, IMO.


----------



## karma70

Tweet from Daily Mail's filmjournalist Baz Bamigboye. He has apparently seen Macbeth;
*Baz Bamigboye*     &#8207;@*BazBam*  2h2 hours ago @*susiesooze* @*BeautifulInLDN* @*Festival_Cannes* It's screening on Friday but I have seen & it's stunning visual poem - the director is a star


----------



## Allie28

FassbenderLover said:


> However, I wonder if it were another female of another color some of you would go this hard for them?



That works both ways though.  Would you and some other fonts think differently of her if she were a different color?  It's a shame race has to play into this at all, but here we are.

Why are people so damn angry?  And don't play like you aren't.  Page after page of trashing purseforum over at LSA.   Fonts there calling us a bunch of "racist delusional nutjobs".  My question is, why would you even want to continue to post among "racist, delusional nutjobs"?  If true, it'd be the last place I'd wanna be.

I come here to have fun, chat with fellow fans, read up on the latest, and drool over pretty pics.  It's the last place I'd want to argue something as serious as race.  No wonder Fassy throws shade on all of us who participate in this f*ckery.  To get this wrapped up in his love life....in a way, makes all of us... black, white, whatever color, nutjobs.


----------



## Lou9

karma70 said:


> Tweet from Daily Mail's filmjournalist Baz Bamigboye. He has apparently seen Macbeth;
> *Baz Bamigboye*     &#8207;@*BazBam*  2h2 hours ago @*susiesooze* @*BeautifulInLDN* @*Festival_Cannes* It's screening on Friday but I have seen & it's stunning visual poem - the director is a star



Thanks for finding that! Of course, pessimist that I am, now I'm worried about the performances!


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> Thanks for finding that! Of course, pessimist that I am, now I'm worried about the performances!



Haha ikr,i'm probably reading too much into it but why oh why didn't he mention anything about the performances? What's wrong with them lol
But well, it's michael and marion, nothing could go wrong... I guess


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Thanks for finding that! Of course, pessimist that I am, now I'm worried about the performances!



I'd tweet him to ask him about the performances, but it's generally considered such bad manners to interrupt someone else's conversation!


----------



## libeth

karma70 said:


> Tweet from Daily Mail's filmjournalist Baz Bamigboye. He has apparently seen Macbeth;
> *Baz Bamigboye*     &#8207;@*BazBam*  2h2 hours ago @*susiesooze* @*BeautifulInLDN* @*Festival_Cannes* It's screening on Friday but I have seen & it's stunning visual poem - the director is a star



Thanks!!!


----------



## Allie28

Hopefully it's not a reflection of the performances that he was praising the visuals.  I have faith that Fassy hit it out of the park.


----------



## mollie12

Bamigboye says basically the same thing in this article about Scorsese shooting a documentary about Branagh's stage production of Macbeth:



> Scorsese&#8217;s Macbeth won&#8217;t clash with the Macbeth film being screened at the Cannes Film Festival in a week&#8217;s time.
> That one, directed by Justin Kurzel, stars Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard, and is a thrilling, visually stunning cinematic version of Shakespeare&#8217;s work &#8212; which, anyway, will be released long before Scorsese and his crew start work at Leavesden well into next year.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-new-film-s-Ken-s-Macbeth.html#ixzz3aLVUGKB5


----------



## karma70

Well, a stunning visual poem is better than nothing. Adam Arkapaw is a  great dp and i'm sure he deserves some credit for why the visuals are so  good.


----------



## libeth

twiddlebird said:


> So true. Never heard of her before MF, won't think twice about her after MF.
> 
> As for MF looking happy now that he's with her, I don't think he looks any different than he ever did. He looks just as happy with AV as he was with MG. Just the same ups and downs as anyone has. I think people who attest otherwise are reading too much into the media that's available, IMO.



I don't know if he's happy with AV or not,but he didn't seem happy when they were papped in Milan,he didn't seem happy after. My personal opinion. 


Allie28 said:


> That works both ways though. * Would you and some other fonts think differently of her if she were a different color?  It's a shame race has to play into this at all, but here we are. *
> 
> Why are people so damn angry?  And don't play like you aren't.  Page after page of trashing purseforum over at LSA.   Fonts there calling us a bunch of &quot;racist delusional nutjobs&quot;.  My question is, why would you even want to continue to post among &quot;racist, delusional nutjobs&quot;?  If true, it'd be the last place I'd wanna be.
> 
> I come here to have fun, chat with fellow fans, read up on the latest, and drool over pretty pics.  It's the last place I'd want to argue something as serious as race.  No wonder Fassy throws shade on all of us who participate in this f*ckery.  To get this wrapped up in his love life....in a way, makes all of us... black, white, whatever color, nutjobs.



So true. I've said this elsewhere,I repeat this here,some people are reading too much into everything.  Some people like to demonize and sanctify at their convenience,and some comments are completely unnecessary and unreasonable.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> Bamigboye says basically the same thing in this article about Scorsese shooting a documentary about Branagh's stage production of Macbeth:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-new-film-s-Ken-s-Macbeth.html#ixzz3aLVUGKB5



Another Macbeth? I thought this project was going to fall apart,like many other Scorsese's projects. I like the description,evidently he can't say more before the official screenings. I'm also excited to see the teaser tomorrow.


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28





> That works both ways though. Would you and some other fonts think differently of her if she were a different color? It's a shame race has to play into this at all, but here we are.
> 
> Why are people so damn angry? And don't play like you aren't. Page after page of trashing purseforum over at LSA. Fonts there calling us a bunch of "racist delusional nutjobs". My question is, why would you even want to continue to post among "racist, delusional nutjobs"? If true, it'd be the last place I'd wanna be.
> 
> I come here to have fun, chat with fellow fans, read up on the latest, and drool over pretty pics. It's the last place I'd want to argue something as serious as race. No wonder Fassy throws shade on all of us who participate in this f*ckery. To get this wrapped up in his love life....in a way, makes all of us... black, white, whatever color, nutjobs.
> YESTERDAY 5:03PM


:salute:


----------



## aerissse

He's not allowed to speak about the performances, embargo until the official press screening or film market screening


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> That works both ways though.  Would you and some other fonts think differently of her if she were a different color?  It's a shame race has to play into this at all, but here we are.
> 
> Why are people so damn angry?  And don't play like you aren't.  Page after page of trashing purseforum over at LSA.   Fonts there calling us a bunch of "racist delusional nutjobs".  My question is, why would you even want to continue to post among "racist, delusional nutjobs"?  If true, it'd be the last place I'd wanna be.
> 
> I come here to have fun, chat with fellow fans, read up on the latest, and drool over pretty pics.  It's the last place I'd want to argue something as serious as race.  No wonder Fassy throws shade on all of us who participate in this f*ckery.  To get this wrapped up in his love life....in a way, makes all of us... black, white, whatever color, nutjobs.


Yeah, totally agree, and these nutjobs from LA should just stick to their own delusional board. You know the one, where MF truly only wants black women and he is just staging this with AV to enhance his standing with white audiences, loool. My that crazy board must be slowly dying a death, not one but two white gfs in a row. How long before they run out of scenarios to explain away him being with AV or white women? They amusing themselves now with the continuing trashing of AV and her rep, have already had some minor MF trashing, endless loony chat about contracts and begging the gods for him to cheat on AV with some chick called Olivia in the XMen cast. Bottom line is MF does not discuss his private life - ever. He's happy to be seen with AV, she's his gf and he has nothing to hide. But don't expect him to start talking about her in any capacity other than as a fellow actor. Same goes for her. And you know, that's not unusual. James McAvoy is the same; never talks about his wife or son, doesn't mean he's ashamed of them! Its called keeping your private life private!


----------



## italian style

It seems michael already arrived in nizza....


----------



## italian style

If i am able i will post the photo....&#128560;


----------



## SusanBeach

> italian style	If i am able i will post the photo....&#128560;



 Thank you


----------



## aerissse

I didn't expect him to be here so early, the premiere is next saturday. But it makes sense since he's a producer too


----------



## pennylane93

italian style said:


> If i am able i will post the photo....&#55357;&#56880;



thanks! lol he's keeping the beard in xmen? looks like we'll finally see beardneto afterall

in other news...looks like Carol is the main frontrunner for palme d'or..


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, totally agree, and these nutjobs from LA should just stick to their own delusional board. You know the one, where MF truly only wants black women and he is just staging this with AV to enhance his standing with white audiences, loool. My that crazy board must be slowly dying a death, not one but two white gfs in a row. How long before they run out of scenarios to explain away him being with AV or white women? They amusing themselves now with the continuing trashing of AV and her rep, have already had some minor MF trashing, endless loony chat about contracts and begging the gods for him to cheat on AV with some chick called Olivia in the XMen cast. Bottom line is MF does not discuss his private life - ever. He's happy to be seen with AV, she's his gf and he has nothing to hide. But don't expect him to start talking about her in any capacity other than as a fellow actor. Same goes for her. And you know, that's not unusual. James McAvoy is the same; never talks about his wife or son, doesn't mean he's ashamed of them! Its called keeping your private life private!



Nutjobs. Pearlyqueen, I expected more class from you. Name calling says so much about someone.

I may post at LSA, but I'm white. I also really could care less about AV as an actress. I do care about MF, and I think he deserves better. Personally, I would like to see him with a beautiful, intelligent woman. No matter the color. AV isn't that. She's a cute girl, but she's not a beautiful grown woman. I'm also not liking her personality and intelligence from her own words in her interviews. She's very disappointing, and she should have known better to say those things. She still has A LOT of maturing to do physically and emotionally, from what I can tell.

However, knowing MF's dating history, his choice of AV says just as many damning things about him as at least some of his previous choices (MG, anyone?). As much as I would like MF to be an intelligent and discerning man, I'm forced to come to the conclusion that he's a man who probably isn't that clever or critical. This is reflected in the women/girls he chooses, and the degree of my disappointment in AV is compounded by my disappointment in MF being a dumba$s in his love life.

Again, I wish he would have better. I am also not stupid enough to think that it should be me (LOL). Just someone else. In the end, I wish he had the capacity to make more intelligent choices, but I don't think he does.

I'm sure you guys have your pitchforks at the ready. As I said before, this isn't a safe place to say anything negative about AV, but there goes...


----------



## bhb2014

Michael arrived!!!!! Yeah baby! Loved his beard =) Maybe he and Marion are giving some interviews before the premiere, besides photos, etc. Can't wait to ser the whole cast at Cannes!

And I'm very happy to know that people who saw Macbeth enjoyed it. Very excited! Again, not worried about any performance. They'll kill it!


----------



## jlactofree

twiddlebird said:


> Nutjobs. Pearlyqueen, I expected more class from you. Name calling says so much about someone.
> 
> I may post at LSA, but I'm white. I also really could care less about AV as an actress. I do care about MF, and I think he deserves better. Personally, I would like to see him with a beautiful, intelligent woman. No matter the color. AV isn't that. She's a cute girl, but she's not a beautiful grown woman. I'm also not liking her personality and intelligence from her own words in her interviews. She's very disappointing, and she should have known better to say those things. She still has A LOT of maturing to do physically and emotionally, from what I can tell.
> 
> However, knowing MF's dating history, his choice of AV says just as many damning things about him as at least some of his previous choices (MG, anyone?). As much as I would like MF to be an intelligent and discerning man, I'm forced to come to the conclusion that he's a man who probably isn't that clever or critical. This is reflected in the women/girls he chooses, and the degree of my disappointment in AV is compounded by my disappointment in MF being a dumba$s in his love life.
> 
> Again, I wish he would have better. I am also not stupid enough to think that it should be me (LOL). Just someone else. In the end, I wish he had the capacity to make more intelligent choices, but I don't think he does.
> 
> I'm sure you guys have your pitchforks at the ready. As I said before, this isn't a safe place to say anything negative about AV, but there goes...




Good points.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> Nutjobs. Pearlyqueen, I expected more class from you. Name calling says so much about someone.
> 
> I may post at LSA, but I'm white. I also really could care less about AV as an actress. I do care about MF, and I think he deserves better. Personally, I would like to see him with a beautiful, intelligent woman. No matter the color. AV isn't that. She's a cute girl, but she's not a beautiful grown woman. I'm also not liking her personality and intelligence from her own words in her interviews. She's very disappointing, and she should have known better to say those things. She still has A LOT of maturing to do physically and emotionally, from what I can tell.
> 
> However, knowing MF's dating history, his choice of AV says just as many damning things about him as at least some of his previous choices (MG, anyone?). As much as I would like MF to be an intelligent and discerning man, I'm forced to come to the conclusion that he's a man who probably isn't that clever or critical. This is reflected in the women/girls he chooses, and the degree of my disappointment in AV is compounded by my disappointment in MF being a dumba$s in his love life.
> 
> Again, I wish he would have better. I am also not stupid enough to think that it should be me (LOL). Just someone else. In the end, I wish he had the capacity to make more intelligent choices, but I don't think he does.
> 
> I'm sure you guys have your pitchforks at the ready. As I said before, this isn't a safe place to say anything negative about AV, but there goes...



You're perfectly entitled not to like AV or agree with his choice of gfs. But at the end of the day what does it matter? Its not like he's going to ask for approval from any of us. Clearly she makes him happy and that's all he cares about and tbh that's all that should matter. But one thing I have noticed is that the only people who seem to have a problem with AV are MF fans. Just search her on twitter and all you will see is people praising her acting, her beauty etc. So whilst you are entitled to your opinion on her, it is just that, your opinion. It doesn't make it true or any more relevant than an opposite opinion. And as I'm guessing you've never met her or maybe not seen any of her work, what is it that's informing your negative opinion of her? And sorry, but I just can't condone the ignorant hatred and spite on Lipstick Alley; thats one helluva bunch of bitter women hating on AV because she's white. Its not her fault they spent years falsely believing MF only likes black women and the filthy things they write about her are inexcusable. Admittedly the desperate scenarios they create to explain her away are good for a laugh and even now they must be preparing some new ones to help them cope with any pics of MF and AV together in Cannes. I'm loving that he's arrived early in Cannes and am looking forward to new interviews and pics


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> But one thing I have noticed is that the only people who seem to have a  problem with AV are MF fans. Just search her on twitter and all you will  see is people praising her acting, her beauty etc. So whilst you are  entitled to your opinion on her, it is just that, your opinion. It  doesn't make it true or any more relevant than an opposite opinion. And  as I'm guessing you've never met her or maybe not seen any of her work,  what is it that's informing your negative opinion of her?



Why not? As you've said, it's my opinion. The problem is, it's not just my opinion. Even nonMF fonts don't like her, and they especially don't like the way that her people are trying to make her out to be the "next big thing". It's the PR push of her that's irritating to a lot of people. People don't like being told what they should love.

She's not the next big thing. She never will be. She's not even remotely close to the  complete package she will need to be in order to be embraced by a mass  audience. Women won't want to be her, and men won't want to fu*k her. When she opens her mouth, it only makes things worse.

BTW: done with her. I've got better things to do today than argue about an ingenue in corset roles.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> Nutjobs. Pearlyqueen, I expected more class from you. Name calling says so much about someone.
> 
> I may post at LSA, but I'm white. I also really could care less about AV as an actress. I do care about MF, and I think he deserves better. Personally, I would like to see him with a beautiful, intelligent woman. No matter the color. AV isn't that. She's a cute girl, but she's not a beautiful grown woman. I'm also not liking her personality and intelligence from her own words in her interviews. She's very disappointing, and she should have known better to say those things. She still has A LOT of maturing to do physically and emotionally, from what I can tell.
> 
> However, knowing MF's dating history, his choice of AV says just as many damning things about him as at least some of his previous choices (MG, anyone?). As much as I would like MF to be an intelligent and discerning man, I'm forced to come to the conclusion that he's a man who probably isn't that clever or critical. This is reflected in the women/girls he chooses, and the degree of my disappointment in AV is compounded by my disappointment in MF being a dumba$s in his love life.
> 
> Again, I wish he would have better. I am also not stupid enough to think that it should be me (LOL). Just someone else. In the end, I wish he had the capacity to make more intelligent choices, but I don't think he does.
> 
> I'm sure you guys have your pitchforks at the ready. As I said before, this isn't a safe place to say anything negative about AV, but there goes...





twiddlebird said:


> Why not? As you've said, it's my opinion. The problem is, it's not just my opinion. Even nonMF fonts don't like her, and they especially don't like the way that her people are trying to make her out to be the "next big thing". It's the PR push of her that's irritating to a lot of people. People don't like being told what they should love.
> 
> She's not the next big thing. She never will be. She's not even remotely close to the  complete package she will need to be in order to be embraced by a mass  audience. Women won't want to be her, and men won't want to fu*k her. When she opens her mouth, it only makes things worse.



Fine. Whatever.Nobody has to like her or watch her films, we live in a democracy  But you say men won't want to f#ck her, don't think that's true - and MF certainly wants to f#ck her and does - maybe even right now as I'm writing this - loool


----------



## Allie28

twiddlebird said:


> Name calling says so much about someone.



Exactly.  So what do you say about them calling everyone here at purseforum "*racist*, delusional nutjobs"?   That's what bothered me.  Say what you want about AV and their relationship.  It's a free country.  But they don't know me or my heart.  They don't know my background, religion, who my friends are.  So to label me and everyone here a racist just because we don't all drink their haterade....

Like you say, it says so much about someone.


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> Fine. Whatever.Nobody has to like her or watch her films, we live in a democracy  But you say men won't want to f#ck her, don't think that's true - and MF certainly wants to f#ck her and does - maybe even right now as I'm writing this - loool



As I said before, there's no accounting for MF's taste in women. Which doesn't help him. He has a spotty track record with choosing women, at best. This isn't one of his high points.


----------



## Allie28

Michael's in Cannes a lot sooner that I thought he'd be.  Looking forward to all the news and pics!


----------



## aerissse

I don't like AV because she's dating Michael Fassbender but I've never seen a new actress so thirsty to be famous (and win awards)in so little time and who publicly saying that at only 26 she's overdue. I don't remember Rooney Mara, Emma Stone being that arrogant.
The New York Times shade sums up everything.


----------



## aerissse

* not because


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> Nutjobs. Pearlyqueen, I expected more class from you. Name calling says so much about someone.
> 
> I may post at LSA, but I'm white. I also really could care less about AV as an actress. I do care about MF, and I think he deserves better. Personally, I would like to see him with a beautiful, intelligent woman. No matter the color. AV isn't that. She's a cute girl, but she's not a beautiful grown woman. I'm also not liking her personality and intelligence from her own words in her interviews. She's very disappointing, and she should have known better to say those things. She still has A LOT of maturing to do physically and emotionally, from what I can tell.
> 
> However, knowing MF's dating history, his choice of AV says just as many damning things about him as at least some of his previous choices (MG, anyone?). As much as I would like MF to be an intelligent and discerning man, I'm forced to come to the conclusion that he's a man who probably isn't that clever or critical. This is reflected in the women/girls he chooses, and the degree of my disappointment in AV is compounded by my disappointment in MF being a dumba$s in his love life.
> 
> Again, I wish he would have better. I am also not stupid enough to think that it should be me (LOL). Just someone else. In the end, I wish he had the capacity to make more intelligent choices, but I don't think he does.
> 
> I'm sure you guys have your pitchforks at the ready. As I said before, this isn't a safe place to say anything negative about AV, but there goes...


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> As I said before, there's no accounting for MF's taste in women. Which doesn't help him. He has a spotty track record with choosing women, at best. This isn't one of his high points.



Doubtless he would disagree profoundly with you and point out that only he knows what it takes to satisfy his needs and make him happy. He'd also likely add that its nobody's business except his own.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aerissse said:


> I don't like AV because she's dating Michael Fassbender but I've never seen a new actress so thirsty to be famous (and win awards)in so little time and who publicly saying that at only 26 she's overdue. I don't remember Rooney Mara, Emma Stone being that arrogant.
> The New York Times shade sums up everything.



At least you're honest about why you don't like her. But I really think all this thirsty stuff is grossly exaggerated. All she said was that as she has 6 or 7 films out this year she may attend the Oscars next year to support any nominated, and because of the volume of work the public will be exposed to she is "ready to be a bit more known". Not sure how that makes her ultra thirsty or arrogant?


----------



## twiddlebird

Allie28 said:


> So what do you say about them calling everyone here at purseforum "*racist*, delusional nutjobs"?



I'm not accountable to them, and they're not accountable to me.

Their argument was that when he was dating women of color, some MF fonts gave carte blanche to hating on those gf. That, combined with the FACT that this thread has been so hostile to anything negative about AV, and became quite clearly a cheering ground for her, it's gleeful tone did take a turn that could easily be interpreted as racialized. It is understandable, considering the history.


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> Doubtless he would disagree profoundly with you and point out that only he knows what it takes to satisfy his needs and make him happy. He'd also likely add that its nobody's business except his own.



Oh dear, that's true for ANY MAN. They all think their choices are _spectacular -_ until they're not. __


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> Oh dear, that's true for ANY MAN. They all think their choices are _spectacular -_ until they're not. __



Maybe; but ultimately its only his opinion that matters. And as you don't know him how are you better placed to decide who is or isn't a good choice for him?


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Fine. Whatever.Nobody has to like her or watch her films, we live in a democracy  But you say men won't want to f#ck her, don't think that's true - and MF certainly wants to f#ck her and does - maybe even right now as I'm writing this - loool



A classy forum has clearly devolved into this. SMH.


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> At least you're honest about why you don't like her. But I really think all this thirsty stuff is grossly exaggerated. All she said was that as she has 6 or 7 films out this year she may attend the Oscars next year to support any nominated, and because of the volume of work the public will be exposed to she is "ready to be a bit more known". Not sure how that makes her ultra thirsty or arrogant?



Well, in my opinion, she's not arrogant, she's just proud. She feels good about her
productiveness and she seems to feel confidence that were obtained through her works. but then again, that's just my perception of her and i understand if other people could perceive it differently


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe; but ultimately its only his opinion that matters. And as you don't know him how are you better placed to decide who is or isn't a good choice for him?



Do you know him? That street goes both ways. Who are you to decide who's good for him, if I can't have an opinion of who isn't good for him? As you said before, it's none of our business, right? But here we are...

I'll remind you that you are posting in a "Celebrity News and Gossip" discussion forum. Discussing a celebrity's love life is part of the basis for this forum's existence.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> Do you know him? That street goes both ways. Who are you to decide who's good for him, if I can't have an opinion of who isn't good for him? As you said before, it's none of our business, right? But here we are...
> 
> I'll remind you that you are posting in a "Celebrity News and Gossip" discussion forum. Discussing a celebrity's love life is part of the basis for this forum's existence.



Whether I know him or not is irrelevant as I'll remind you that  it's not me pronouncing that his gf is unsuitable or a poor choice. I'm not writing ill informed character assassinations or questioning MF's ability to choose his gf based on his own needs and values. Discuss his love life but don't make it hateful or tacky!


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, totally agree, and these nutjobs from LA should just stick to their own delusional board. You know the one, where MF truly only wants black women and he is just staging this with AV to enhance his standing with white audiences, loool. My that crazy board must be slowly dying a death, not one but two white gfs in a row. How long before they run out of scenarios to explain away him being with AV or white women? They amusing themselves now with the continuing trashing of AV and her rep, have already had some minor MF trashing, *endless loony chat about contracts and begging the gods for him to cheat on AV with some chick called Olivia in the XMen cast*. Bottom line is MF does not discuss his private life - ever. He's happy to be seen with AV, she's his gf and he has nothing to hide. But don't expect him to start talking about her in any capacity other than as a fellow actor. Same goes for her. And you know, that's not unusual. James McAvoy is the same; never talks about his wife or son, doesn't mean he's ashamed of them! Its called keeping your private life private!



That wouldn't be out of the ordinary. She's a famewhore too. According to a blind vice she likes to sleep with co-stars to "make the working atmosphere better". For the Fassdong she would drop being a beard in a heartbeat.


----------



## badgalwest

*comes out of lurking*

There are some over invested, delusional, obsessed AV fans/family/friends commenting on PF that is obvious. Let them tell it she is the best thing since sliced bread. She is insanely talented, insanely beautiful, misunderstood, and pretty much the best thing to happen to Fassbender ever, it's true love, things are different now, they are so serious and in love, she's on the verge of taking over the world pretty soon blah blah etc.

BUT let's rewind to 2012...
On LSA They were an embarrassment of riches, there were NB fans/friends/family on there as well saying NB was so infinitely talented, so stunning and drop dead gorgeous, it was true love, they were secretly engaged/married, baby talk and how happy Fassbender looked with NB. She was everything. The delusions took over and basically most of them needed to be put in a padded cell because obviously they had lost touch with reality.

LITERALLY THE EXACT SAME THING but PF isn't quite as cray just yet, when y'all start coming for his co-stars and claiming secret engagements then you've arrived Lol some of you are certainly getting close though.

At LSA If you didn't stan NB you were a racist white woman and on PF if you don't stan AV you are a racist black woman 

History is repeating itself. When certain Fassy fans approve of his flavor of the year they go overboard. The theories, the stories... they suddenly become obsessed with the girlfriend and claim to have been serious fans of these seriously talented ladies for years, seriously. So interested in their thriving careers lol Suddenly the gfs are perfect and they are "The One". It's beyond ironic to me that LSA girls are so outraged and self righteous now that AV fans are acting just like they did with NB.  like did you heauxs forget just how insane you were in 2012 thread after thread, fighting, theories etc. why is it so wrong for these PF AV stans to become obsessed but it was perfectly fine for them to be obsessed back then? That's what's making me laugh.

It's beyond obvious why these two particular women brought this level of crazy, obsession and delusion. Maiko, Leasi, Zoe, Louise they were widely hated by MF fans or ignored Madalina was hated obviously lol but AV and NB gained a specific set of cray stans, more interested in them than Fass and it's plain to see why, their race attracted crazies smh.

Just a word of caution to PF AV fans, don't become too invested because you are probably going to be devastated if they break up "suddenly". The meltdowns on LSA were of epic and hilarious proportions and I can picture similar meltdowns on here at the rate things are going now. There doesn't need to be 2 crazy boards and this one is turning into the flip side of LSA.

Not everyone is crazy on either board but the crazies are a loud bunch  get a grip ladies

But I mean carry on if you please because the PMs are hilarious, the tea is hot and the popcorn is on point

p.s. Don't @ me or quote me with the crazy. Just my 2 cent and my opinion

*picks popcorn back up and exits*


----------



## Allie28

twiddlebird said:


> I'm not accountable to them, and they're not accountable to me.
> 
> Their argument was that when he was dating women of color, some MF fonts gave carte blanche to hating on those gf. That, combined with the FACT that this thread has been so hostile to anything negative about AV, and became quite clearly a cheering ground for her, it's gleeful tone did take a turn that could easily be interpreted as racialized. It is understandable, considering the history.



Where is the hate for ANY of his WoC gfs HERE?  Show me where we hated his gfs who are WoC.  Yes, they were terrible things said on tumblr and elsewhere and there was clearly a group of fans who could not accept his relationship with Nicole in particular.  But I never saw any of that HERE.  I know I've never posted an unkind remark about any of his gfs except the romanian.  Lots of us here loved Nicole and think Zoe is super cool.  My point is there was no hate for anyone HERE and certainly no racist remarks.  I think more negative things have been said here about Alicia and Madalina than any of the WoC.

And this phony martydom about how no one is allowed to say anything negative about AV.  I call BS.  Half of the comments on her are negative!  There's a mix of fans, non-fans, and all in between.  You are forgetting the posters who have questioned the PR angle and side-eyed this relationship from the beginning.  Lots of posters reacted negatively to her interview too.  It has been far from all sunshine and roses for her here.

On the other hand.... I can't recall seeing one POSITIVE remark about her over at LSA.  If anyone even dares to say something neutral they get jumped on and accused of being AV's PR folks...or a racist.  And name-calling??  Oh the things they've called her...and that says a lot about someone doesn't it??   And coming over here to lecture us and to say AV shouldn't even be talked about in this thread while their thread is 90% about AV (I guess you're allowed to talk about her as long as it's all about how she's an ugly, no talent c*nt who must be blowing Weinstein to be where she's at)

I've never said or even thought anything bad about any of his WoC gfs while they've never said anything good about his white one.  But I'm the racist.  

Enough of this.  I'm just sick of the hypocrisy and called it out.


----------



## Allie28

Well said, badgalwest.  I should've read your post before typing out mine.  You said it better.


----------



## SusanBeach

> *Allie28*:	Well said, *badgalwest*. I should've read your post before typing out mine. You said it better.



 And I want to say Thank You to both of you!!
 I love popcorn and hot tea


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> thanks! lol he's keeping the beard in xmen? looks like we'll finally see beardneto afterall
> 
> in other news...looks like Carol is the main frontrunner for palme d'or..



He looks good!!! 
Yes,Carol will be Weinstein's main push too.Also,yesterday TWC closed a $6 million acquisition deal for Gaby Dellal's Three Generationsought the rights of Three Generations,with Watts,Sarandon and Elle Fanning,one of the biggest in several years at the festival... Now he has Gyllnhaal,Rooney,Blanchett,and probably this other film... And Tarantino,obviously.


----------



## Morgane

karma70 said:


> Tweet from Daily Mail's filmjournalist Baz Bamigboye. He has apparently seen Macbeth;
> *Baz Bamigboye*     &#8207;@*BazBam*  2h2 hours ago @*susiesooze* @*BeautifulInLDN* @*Festival_Cannes* It's screening on Friday but I have seen & it's stunning visual poem - the director is a star


  Fingers crossed. 

http://www.gossipcop.com/marion-cotillard-michael-fassbender-dating-secret-couple/


----------



## twiddlebird

Allie28 said:


> And this phony martydom about how no one is allowed to say anything negative about AV.  I call BS.  Half of the comments on her are negative!  There's a mix of fans, non-fans, and all in between.  You are forgetting the posters who have questioned the PR angle and side-eyed this relationship from the beginning.  Lots of posters reacted negatively to her interview too.  It has been far from all sunshine and roses for her here.



Many of those negative posts were from me. and I have been personally hated on in this forum for it. That wasn't phony in the least.

As far as LSA goes, they can say whatever they want in their forum. It's theirs. If you don't like what they say, don't read it.


----------



## SusanBeach

> http://www.gossipcop.com/marion-coti...secret-couple/


 Thank you Morgane! I had just seen it but I didn´t know if I should "dare" to post it


----------



## mchris55

I do recall more than one person here (myself included) saying that if an item solely involved AV, it should not be talked about here. I don't recall anyone saying she shouldn't be talked about at all.

The retelling of this statement is false and it keeps cropping up over and over and over again.

There is nothing wrong with saying things that solely concern her should be kept on her thread. I thought that was why she had a thread.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> That, combined with the FACT that this thread has been so hostile to anything negative about AV, and became quite clearly a cheering ground for her, it's gleeful tone did take a turn that could easily be interpreted as racialized. It is understandable, considering the history.



I've already said it,sometimes people talk about AV as if "he's going to put a ring on it".. when we (fans) know his track record. This arguing over their relationship ,at least at the moment, is just a bit meaningless to me. 
Speaking for myself,I like her as an actress,I think she's very good (I already knew her before she was cast for TLBO). It's true that she hasn't come across very well in the W mag interview,but I don't know how much it's her fault,or her PR team's fault,above all in the NYT profile. But,honestly,I'm more excited to see her acting with Michael,than seeing them kissing on the red carpet.. 
Again,speaking just for myself,I'm not overly invested in his private life (90% of my comments are about pics,interviews,news related to his work ) and I've always spent good words for other exes too. 
There's no need to argue over their relationship.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> There is nothing wrong with saying things that solely concern her should be kept on her thread. I thought that was why she had a thread.


No,there's nothing wrong.   If I want to discuss something related to her,I post on her thread,if there are interviews or pics "related" to Michael (her NYT profile),we can discuss them here too.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Allie28

twiddlebird said:


> As far as LSA goes, they can say whatever they want in their forum. It's theirs. If you don't like what they say, don't read it.



When did I ever say otherwise?  When did I say they couldn't post what they want?  I've never gone over there and told them to start a seperate thread for AV and I've never tried to dictate what they can or can't post.  I mentioned some of what's been said there but never tried to censor their discussion.  If you're good with the name-calling, accusations of using sexual favors to get ahead, and all the personal attacks over there...jolly for you!  Enjoy!

You seem to be basking in your roles as 'hero' over there and 'martyr' here so I'll leave you to it.


----------



## Allie28

SusanBeach said:


> And I want to say Thank You to both of you!!
> I love popcorn and hot tea



Thank you.  And I have a feeling this week will definitely be a good time to bring out the popcorn.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


>


Damn. Idk how i'd survive this movie


----------



## Allie28

Ooooh, those Slow West gifs....

Thank you Morgane!!


----------



## mollie12

Something about the way his clothes are hanging on him and how he's photographed make him look fat in those Nice airport pics.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Ooooh, those Slow West gifs....
> 
> Thank you Morgane!!






mollie12 said:


> Something about the way his clothes are hanging on him and how he's photographed make him look fat in those Nice airport pics.


It's true!


----------



## Lou9

I think he looks horrible in those airport pics. What's the expression - ridden hard and put away wet?

I'm sure a stylist will fix him up nicely. I wonder what he has planned for the week.


----------



## mollie12

Oh, God.   This Steve Jobs nonsense was already testing me and now I just want to bury my head in the sand and wait until it all goes away.


----------



## Morgane

https://youtube.com/watch?v=kCNuTXGmToY

It's not bad IMO...


----------



## karma70

Morgane said:


> https://youtube.com/watch?v=kCNuTXGmToY
> 
> It's not bad IMO...


Agree, im intrigued.


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> https://youtube.com/watch?v=kCNuTXGmToY
> 
> It's not bad IMO...



I agree. If you are a regular watcher of Mad Men, the long cut of him from the back is a regular motif for the series. Cool.

His accent is better, not perfect, but better. I'm actually excited for this!


----------



## Morgane

http://collider.com/steve-jobs-movie-trailer-reveals-michael-fassbender-as-apple-guru/



> The first Steve Jobs movie trailer trailer has landed online.  The film has only three scenes, each one the unveiling of a product Jobs created.  I really like this trailer because it walks the line between acknowledging that Steve Jobs accomplished incredible things but it doesnt look like director Danny Boyle is going into hero worship. I dont know what this film will add to what we know about Jobs as an individual, but the way Boyle is presenting Jobs legacy could be very exciting. I particularly love the close of this trailer where the applause Jobs receives is somewhat unnerving. I cant wait to see more.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> I agree. *If you are a regular watcher of Mad Men, the long cut of him from the back is a regular motif for the series. Cool.*
> 
> His accent is better, not perfect, but better. I'm actually excited for this!


  I like it.


----------



## Allie28

Wow!  He looks great!  This was a great teaser cause it definitely made me want to see more.


ETA:  After a quick perusing on twitter most of the comments are positive.  Remembering the twitter reaction when he was first cast....it went from "He looks nothing like Jobs!" to "This looks great!"


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Wow!  He looks great!  This was a great teaser cause it definitely made me want to see more.
> 
> 
> ETA:  After a quick perusing on twitter most of the comments are positive.  Remembering the twitter reaction when he was first cast....it went from "He looks nothing like Jobs!" to "This looks great!"



I'm reading some reactions and most of them are very positive. Also,I'm quite impressed by his "old Jobs".


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> I'm reading some reactions and most of them are very positive. Also,I'm quite impressed by his "old Jobs".



That's not really the most difficult part of the role though, is it.  Steve Jobs with the short cropped grey hair and glasses is a hell of a lot easier for Michael to stretch to than the young man with the floppy long black hair and fresh, unlined face.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ooo the trailer looks great. And Michael is looking mighty fine. And in that turtleneck? OOOO baby. Hurry up October, ok less than 5 months to go


----------



## pennylane93

I like it, he's going to be amazing


----------



## twiddlebird

I just happen to have had the TV on AMC all day, and they're saying coming up, "An exclusive look at Steve Jobs". Are they going to be showing extra clips or something? Is this just going to be the trailer? Anyone know anything?

They were really pushing the tie-in with Steve Jobs. Hmmm.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> That's not really the most difficult part of the role though, is it.  Steve Jobs with the short cropped grey hair and glasses is a hell of a lot easier for Michael to stretch to than the young man with the floppy long black hair and fresh, unlined face.



True. The Macintosh and the NeXT launches will be "crucial". Anyway it looks very promising and this is what I expected while reading about the script.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> I just happen to have had the TV on AMC all day, and they're saying coming up, "An exclusive look at Steve Jobs". Are they going to be showing extra clips or something? Is this just going to be the trailer? Anyone know anything?
> 
> They were really pushing the tie-in with Steve Jobs. Hmmm.


Yesterday I posted this: http://www.technologytell.com/entertainment/62068/mad-men-finale-to-feature-steve-jobs-movie-teaser/
But I don't know if they will show this trailer..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> http://www.gossipcop.com/marion-cotillard-michael-fassbender-dating-secret-couple/



I'm not even going to discuss how insane was this gossip LoL

I LOVED Steve Jobs's trailer, TOTALLY. It seems HUGE and with great performances. I think Winslet has great chances of landing an Oscar nod for supporting


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> I'm not even going to discuss how insane was this gossip LoL
> 
> I LOVED Steve Jobs's trailer, TOTALLY. It seems HUGE and with great performances. I think Winslethas great chances of landing an Oscar nod for supporting



I definitely can see her getting a supporting nod along with Michael getting the lead nod.  Kate, like Michael, hits it out of the park nearly every time.  Another thing they have in common as actors is range.  One thing I think this week will cement is Michael's vast range as an actor.  From Frank to Slow West to Hamlet to Jobs....give the man a role...any role and he can play it.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I definitely can see her getting a supporting nod along with Michael getting the lead nod.  Kate, like Michael, hits it out of the park nearly every time.  Another thing they have in common as actors is range.  One thing I think this week will cement is Michael's vast range as an actor.  From Frank to Slow West to Hamlet to Jobs....give the man a role...any role and he can play it.



The whole cast is amazing, I think Daniels and Rogen will do great too  But yeah, Winslet and Michael seem to have roles with more chances of getting recognition during awards season. Just his voice was great, already showing the angry side of Jobs LoL Can't wait!


----------



## bhb2014

Btw, someone on Awards Watch said that there will be a special screening of Macbeth soon so Michael probably arrived earlier because of that. I think it will happen this Tuesday 

http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...om-the-Lady)&p=2188637&viewfull=1#post2188637


----------



## libeth

I like the teaser a lot! I can see the resemblance,way better than the early pics.  I also usually love Boyle and I'm sure he has added something original.  I can't judge very well his accent,but his accent work doesn't seem bad.


----------



## bhb2014

Why didn't they reveal numbers for Slow West???

http://deadline.com/2015/05/ill-see...ult-beginners-specialty-box-office-1201428629


----------



## PSawyer

Justin Kurzel talked about _Macbeth_ and _Assassin's Creed_ to Hollywood Reporter:



> *Cannes: Justin Kurzel on What Makes 'Macbeth' a Western (Q&A)*
> 
> The Aussie auteur discusses turning Michael&#8239; Fassbender into Macbeth, Marion &#8239;Cotillard&#8217;s 'aura' and why he&#8217;s attracted to dark material.
> 
> *How did you end up directing Macbeth?*
> I was in London working on another project, and it didn&#8217;t eventuate. I was approached by [producer] Iain Canning about Macbeth, and the added thing to that was: Macbeth with Michael Fassbender. And I was like, &#8220;Yes, absolutely.&#8221; I guess it was the combination. In reading the script, I could see how cinematic it was. It embraced the landscape and world much less like a play and much more like cinema, which got me excited and curious.
> 
> *When did you meet Michael Fassbender?*
> Michael and I had met in London about one year before I even knew about Macbeth. We were mutually interested in finding a project to work on. He was a fan of [Snowtown], and he&#8217;s someone I really, really wanted to work with. So it was kind of the perfect storm with the timing of it all. I&#8217;ve been a designer, and I had designed Macbeth and other Shakespeare plays, so I had a connection to Shakespeare&#8217;s work, but there was something really fresh about this.
> 
> *How would you describe your take on Macbeth in this film?*
> To me, it&#8217;s a Western. We shot it all outside. We were able to explore the madness in these brutal and unforgiving and beautiful landscapes, such as in Scotland. It gave it a whole new shade. There&#8217;s a simplicity in the storytelling that I think is unlike any of his other plays, and it fit in that Western structure quite effortlessly. It was at a time where kings were killed continuously, and it was a place where you&#8217;d be at war for years and years, and the idea of Macbeth being a product of that and having to carry what it means to be a warrior and the things that he&#8217;d seen and the things that he&#8217;d done, there&#8217;s something very interesting in terms of the post-trauma that&#8217;s connected to that.
> 
> *Were you always interested in Shakespeare?*
> I think they&#8217;re some of the greatest stories ever written, which is why they&#8217;re repeated as models throughout screenwriting and playwriting. The themes are universal but very human. It feels contemporary because he&#8217;s dealing with human nature in such a visceral way. I&#8217;d just come off Snowtown, and I&#8217;d been in this world of serial killers, focused on someone who turns toward the darkness and can never find his way back. So I think just through me researching that, there were some interesting parallels in terms of gravitating toward darkness and madness and guilt and defining a belief &#8212; no matter how corrupt it is &#8212; that becomes your rock.
> 
> *Do you find yourself attracted to these dark stories?*
> I actually gravitate toward comedy a lot when it comes to what I&#8217;m watching, but maybe that&#8217;s because I&#8217;ve been on such dark work the last four or five years. I think Macbeth was a play that I&#8217;ve always gotten so much out of. My wife played Lady Macbeth in a play, and I designed it. There are things in there that are just kind of extraordinary.
> 
> *How did you decide on Marion Cotillard for Lady Macbeth?*
> I think she&#8217;s one of the most extraordinary actresses in the world. There&#8217;s something that is so unusual about Marion and so cinematic. There&#8217;s an aura about Marion that is very powerful that I really wanted in the film. And I think that freshness and that tension of her doing it for the first time brought a whole new quality to Lady Macbeth and a kind of empathy for that character, which I think is going to be very new.
> 
> *You&#8217;ll be working with both Fassbender and Cotillard again on your next film, Assassin&#8217;s Creed.*
> Michael was attached as a producer, and he started talking to me about it when we finished Macbeth. It&#8217;s a really fascinating and interesting project, and we wanted to work together again. Michael and I thought it would be fantastic if Marion wanted to do it. It&#8217;s amazing to continue those relationships and work on something completely different. I think you see that in a lot of directors and actors who form partnerships if [they] enjoy working together.


----------



## bhb2014

MacBeth as a western? Interesting! People who watched it really enjoyed its visual, I'm excited! Thanks!

Michael at Cannes today!

http://iconosquare.com/p/987325445139329016_379808834


----------



## mollie12

That Steve Jobs trailer and Cannes happening at the same time makes Twitter searches difficult. 


For anyone who is interested, here's Macbeth's presskit in ENGLISH.

http://www.festival-cannes.fr/assets/Image/Direct/39c6e82a7078ef5333b27e0cfd540e9e.pdf


----------



## bhb2014

Michael partying at Cannes last night with Alicia, Zoe and Mos Def 

https://instagram.com/p/21Ku1_p_tG/?taken-by=lacalavados


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> MacBeth as a western? Interesting! People who watched it really enjoyed its visual, I'm excited! Thanks!
> 
> Michael at Cannes today!
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/987325445139329016_379808834



The caption is very sweet.


bhb2014 said:


> Michael partying at Cannes last night with Alicia, Zoe and Mos Def
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/21Ku1_p_tG/?taken-by=lacalavados



There's a reunion there!!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The caption is very sweet.
> 
> 
> There's a reunion there!!



 He ends up friends with many women he dates, it's cool! 

Btw, I watched Mad Max and Zoe is great in it. Very small role but still happy for her


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> He ends up friends with many women he dates, it's cool!
> 
> Btw, I watched Mad Max and Zoe is great in it. Very small role but still happy for her




Yes, she's having a great year!  Dope got great reviews at Sundance and will screen at Cannes.  Good Kill was just released in the US and got decent reviews.  And she just shot an indie with a rising Mexican director!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Yes, she's having a great year!  Dope got great reviews at Sundance and will screen at Cannes.  Good Kill was just released in the US and got decent reviews.  And she just shot an indie with a rising Mexican director!



I didn't know she was in Dope! I think she'll stay for Macbeth's premiere then because Dope premieres on May 22nd at Cannes I think  I loved that pic of her with him on Frank's premiere, using his head LoL

Good Kill had a mostly positive reaction indeed! She has a great future and she's very young (26 too? LoL), her time will come soon


----------



## Morgane

PSawyer said:


> Justin Kurzel talked about _Macbeth_ and _Assassin's Creed_ to Hollywood Reporter:



Thanks! I like how Kurzel is passionate about it. 


bhb2014 said:


> Btw, someone on Awards Watch said that there will be a special screening of Macbeth soon so Michael probably arrived earlier because of that. I think it will happen this Tuesday
> 
> http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...om-the-Lady)&p=2188637&viewfull=1#post2188637


Interesting...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't know she was in Dope! I think she'll stay for Macbeth's premiere then because Dope premieres on May 22nd at Cannes I think  I loved that pic of her with him on Frank's premiere, using his head LoL
> 
> Good Kill had a mostly positive reaction indeed! She has a great future and she's very young (26 too? LoL), her time will come soon



Yes,Dope premieres in the Directors' Fortnight.  Zoe is doing very well.


----------



## baewatch

Thanks for the post! They clearly had a good night out & were hungry!! So much so they were eating on a street. I dont blame them for flipping the picture taker off.


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Thanks for the post! They clearly had a good night out & were hungry!! So much so they were eating on a street. I dont blame them for flipping the picture taker off.



Now I wanna eat a burger too  Not on the street but a very delicious burger (and not with my ex! LoL).


----------



## Reborn

Allie28 said:


> That works both ways though.  Would you and some other fonts think differently of her if she were a different color?  It's a shame race has to play into this at all, but here we are.
> 
> Why are people so damn angry?  And don't play like you aren't.  Page after page of trashing purseforum over at LSA.   Fonts there calling us a bunch of "racist delusional nutjobs".  My question is, why would you even want to continue to post among "racist, delusional nutjobs"?  If true, it'd be the last place I'd wanna be.
> 
> I come here to have fun, chat with fellow fans, read up on the latest, and drool over pretty pics.  It's the last place I'd want to argue something as serious as race.  No wonder Fassy throws shade on all of us who participate in this f*ckery.  To get this wrapped up in his love life....in a way, makes all of us... black, white, whatever color, nutjobs.


Been reading for a lil while with my popcorn...lol
Watching the drama build

You nailed it!
I liked Nicole and now I like Alicia. 
Their complexion didnt matter to him and should not matter to his fans.


Macbeth.... I am excited about this and frustrated as I want to see the cinema release sooo bad.
The Cannes comments make it worse.


----------



## Allie28

Thank you Reborn.  

Now about that pic of Fass with AV and Zoe...love it!  

Idk if it''s because I've always thought Zoe was a cool chick (especially when you think of the total brat she could've been as the product of 2 famous stars) or think it's just cool they can hang like that.... Because, for the life of me I can't see myself eating burgers off the street with my ex and current bf.  

It made me smile anyway.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Thank you Reborn.
> 
> Now about that pic of Fass with AV and Zoe...love it!
> 
> Idk if it''s because I've always thought Zoe was a cool chick (especially when you think of the total brat she could've been as the product of 2 famous stars) or think it's just cool they can hang like that.... Because, for the life of me I can't see myself eating burgers off the street with my ex and current bf.
> 
> It made me smile anyway.



hahaahahaha soon we'll see Michael hanging out with Zoe, Alicia and his new girlfriend LoL I don't know how he maintains his friendship with exes...I could never do that, even if we had a friendly split.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahaahahaha soon we'll see Michael hanging out with Zoe, Alicia and his new girlfriend LoL I don't know how he maintains his friendship with exes...I could never do that, even if we had a friendly split.


Michael and Zoe seem to have similar personalities,I think that's the reason why they  are still friends.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Michael and Zoe seem to have similar personalities,I think that's the reason why they  are still friends.



hahahaaha true, maybe it's best for them to be friends since they're too much alike  But Alicia seems to have a cool personality too, maybe the'll be friends when they split too. Anyway, I could never keep a friendship with an ex, even if we had similar personalities LoL I just can't.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, seriously, where is Slow West? There are tons of indie films on this list, WTF? I wanna know how it went last weekend!

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, seriously, where is Slow West? There are tons of indie films on this list, WTF? I wanna know how it went last weekend!
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart



It only played in two small theaters in U.S. (I know, I watched it at the Angelika in 
New York today - a theater you can hear the subway rumbling by in during the film.). If no one is mentioning the revenue, it's not worth mentioning. They are making $ from VOD.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> It only played in two small theaters in U.S. (I know, I watched it at the Angelika in
> New York today - a theater you can hear the subway rumbling by in during the film.). If no one is mentioning the revenue, it's not worth mentioning. They are making $ from VOD.



Ooooh I see. There are films screening in 2 or 3 theaters and they're still mentioned in this list. Well, next weekend A24 is probably expanding it so we might see numbers 

Guys, this person is posting as if she was the real Michael. I know it isn't him but I think people who follow this profile believe it's him LoL

https://instagram.com/michaelfassbenderofficial


----------



## pennylane93

Lol the burger pic is cute! 
Now since alicia's also still  friends with her ex.. here's hoping someday they'll hang out with him too   because Michael and A. Skarsgard..


----------



## Underoos!

bhb2014 said:


> Michael partying at Cannes last night with Alicia, Zoe and Mos Def
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/21Ku1_p_tG/?taken-by=lacalavados



Actually sitting on a dirty sidewalk eating food!?!  Gross!!!!     I would have lost my appetite and then felt the need to take a shower.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Lol the burger pic is cute!
> Now since alicia's also still  friends with her ex.. here's hoping someday they'll hang out with him too   because Michael and A. Skarsgard..



I don't think she dated Skarsgard LoL and I don't know her ex either. But Zoe could bring Penn Badgley, he's cute!


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> It only played in two small theaters in U.S. (I know, I watched it at the Angelika in
> New York today - a theater you can hear the subway rumbling by in during the film.). If no one is mentioning the revenue, it's not worth mentioning.* They are making $ from VOD.*


 Agree. 


Underoos! said:


> Actually sitting on a dirty sidewalk eating food!?!  Gross!!!!     I would have lost my appetite and then felt the need to take a shower.


Yes,I would have lost my appetite too..  I also like how Alicia is using her napkin as if she were  eating her meal at the restaurant. 


bhb2014 said:


> I don't think she dated Skarsgard LoL and I don't know her ex either. But Zoe could bring Penn Badgley, he's cute!


Someone here mentioned that she's friend with the Skarsgard family.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, seriously, where is Slow West? There are tons of indie films on this list, WTF? I wanna know how it went last weekend!
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart



Not good.

A gross of $3100 from 2 locations.  http://moviecitynews.com/2015/05/friday-estimates-by-cups-2-klady/


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think she dated Skarsgard LoL and I don't know her ex either. But Zoe could bring Penn Badgley, he's cute!


They didnt date? Well at least they're good friends and we've seen michael and alicia hanging out with her friends  she can bring joel kinnaman too

I wonder why they're eating on a sidewalk? Kinda show how humble they are because how many celebrities would do that?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> They didnt date? Well at least they're good friends and we've seen michael and alicia hanging out with her friends  she can bring joel kinnaman too
> 
> I wonder why they're eating on a sidewalk? Kinda show how humble they are because how many celebrities would do that?



Yeah, she and Alexander are friends  I don't think she's friends with her exes like Michael but if she is and they're beautiful like Zoe please bring them too LoL In Michael's wedding half of the invitations will go to his exes since he keeps in touch with most of them 

I think they had just left from the nightclub and were eating during late hours of the night hahaha I usually eat on the street when I leave a nightclub or something


----------



## twiddlebird

pennylane93 said:


> I wonder why they're eating on a sidewalk? Kinda show how humble they are because how many celebrities would do that?



"Humble" is not really the word I would use for eating on the ground and throwing rude gestures. LOL. If I didn't know better, I'd think I was looking at a group of teenagers.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Not good.
> 
> A gross of $3100 from 2 locations.  http://moviecitynews.com/2015/05/friday-estimates-by-cups-2-klady/



But it was released in two theaters... Their initial plan was just A VOD release.


twiddlebird said:


> "Humble" is not really the word I would use for eating on the ground and *throwing rude gestures.* LOL. If I didn't know better, I'd think I was looking at a group of teenagers.


I wouldn't take it out of context,we don't  know who was taking the pic.  I don't think they were meant to be "rude"...


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Not good.
> 
> A gross of $3100 from 2 locations.  http://moviecitynews.com/2015/05/friday-estimates-by-cups-2-klady/



You found it! hahaha but that's just Friday. A $ 1.500 average per screen is bad but let's wait for more numbers. Besides, it hasn't been released in key theaters yet  On VOD it will do much better...I hope!


----------



## PSawyer

Morgane said:


> I wouldn't take it out of context,we don't  know who was taking the pic.  I don't think they were meant to be "rude"...



It was the owner of the restaurant who posted the pic on his account first, so I guess that it was him taking the pic.
https://instagram.com/p/20w_eIGnXs/?taken-by=audrendimitris


----------



## pennylane93

twiddlebird said:


> "Humble" is not really the word I would use for eating on the ground and throwing rude gestures. LOL. If I didn't know better, I'd think I was looking at a group of teenagers.



Haha what i meant was that they're acting like regular folks when they probably could have any vip section in any restaurant


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> It was the owner of the restaurant who posted the pic on his account first, so I guess that it was him taking the pic.
> https://instagram.com/p/20w_eIGnXs/?taken-by=audrendimitris



Thanks! It was either full or they actually wanted to eat on the street LoL They are simple, they aren't those famous people who only go to fancy restaurants and don't hang out next to ordinary people. To be honest, I love eating like this with my friends just like they are doing


----------



## Morgane

PSawyer said:


> It was the owner of the restaurant who posted the pic on his account first, so I guess that it was him taking the pic.
> https://instagram.com/p/20w_eIGnXs/?taken-by=audrendimitris


Thanks  What I meant is that maybe the context was "friendly"...


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks! It was either full or they actually wanted to eat on the street LoL They are simple, they aren't those famous people who only go to fancy restaurants and don't hang out next to ordinary people. To be honest, I love eating like this with my friends just like they are doing



Yep that's what i meant, they're simple, they just don't make a fuss


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> Now I wanna eat a burger too  Not on the street but a very delicious burger (and not with my ex! LoL).


Haha do it!


----------



## mchris55

The teaser was interesting. I can't wait to see more. 

You know the idea to eat on the sidewalk was the idea of ONE person only! LOL!!

First reports from Cannes should be back today. Anticipation!


----------



## Lambnyla

mchris55 said:


> The teaser was interesting. I can't wait to see more.
> 
> You know the idea to eat on the sidewalk was the idea of ONE person only! LOL!!
> 
> First reports from Cannes should be back today. Anticipation!



Yeah me too! 
How do you know it was one persons idea? Haha
Yay!


----------



## bhb2014

Weinstein is already leaving Cannes? I hope this is a lie.

https://twitter.com/FassFass/status/600660942809083905

This guy is saying that Studiocanal is releasing Macbeth on October 2nd in UK. Jobs premieres in November only over there.

https://twitter.com/ian_sandwell/status/600666103250038784


----------



## Allie28

Video of Michael and Alicia at Cannes....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHRcgSujHNU&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> Video of Michael and Alicia at Cannes....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHRcgSujHNU&feature=youtu.be&a



Cute dress. He looks gorgeous af 
I'm just gonna go get my popcorn to watch the meltdown


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I'm just gonna go get my popcorn to watch the meltdown



Me too!  I'm tired of commenting here about this LoL I won't change my opinion because of a PDA. Btw, isn't it the shirt he was wearing in Canada?

I'm worried about Weinstein leaving Cannes before Macbeth's premiere and even its screening later today.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I'm worried about Weinstein leaving Cannes before Macbeth's premiere and even its screening later today.


Yea it's odd, what do you think it means?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Yea it's odd, what do you think it means?



That Weinstein couldn't care less about it I already knew because he'll campaign for Hateful Eight and Carol mostly (probably Three Generations if it gets a 2015 release). But leaving Cannes today just proves his lack of interest in it. Macbeth is getting buzz because of Michael and Marion and critics. I hope this rumour is a lie and he at least attends today's screening.

Michael will get a nod, IF he does, for Steve Jobs. Marion won't get anything, perhaps some nods in the UK. But I'll be glad just to be able to watch it


----------



## Lambnyla

I feel like they don't know how to act when there's paps. They look a little awkward but good nonetheless. 
I like Alicia's dress though. She's so tiny!


----------



## miss clare

Allie28 said:


> Thank you Reborn.
> 
> Now about that pic of Fass with AV and Zoe...love it!
> 
> Idk if it''s because I've always thought Zoe was a cool chick (especially when you think of the total brat she could've been as the product of 2 famous stars) or think it's just cool they can hang like that.... Because, for the life of me I can't see myself eating burgers off the street with my ex and current bf.
> 
> It made me smile anyway.


In the book How to Make an American Quilt, the question was asked why former lovers can remain friends, and the answer given was - because they never loved each other, or they love each other still.


----------



## bhb2014

Confirmed: Macbeth is being released on October 2nd in the UK 

https://twitter.com/Film4/status/600671847299035136


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> That Weinstein couldn't care less about it I already knew because he'll campaign for Hateful Eight and Carol mostly (probably Three Generations if it gets a 2015 release). But leaving Cannes today just proves his lack of interest in it. Macbeth is getting buzz because of Michael and Marion and critics. I hope this rumour is a lie and he at least attends today's screening.
> 
> Michael will get a nod, IF he does, for Steve Jobs. Marion won't get anything, perhaps some nods in the UK. But I'll be glad just to be able to watch it


I see
Thanks, i haven't been keeping up with what harvey is up to lately..


----------



## twiddlebird

They don't look natural in the least. Hardly surprising, since they knew they were being photographed. This whole video is just _weird._ Celebrity culture is so bizarre. I'm surprised they didn't break out into a run at some point. LOL.


----------



## BadAzzBish

twiddlebird said:


> They don't look natural in the least. Hardly surprising, since they knew they were being photographed. This whole video is just _weird._ Celebrity culture is so bizarre. I'm surprised they didn't break out into a run at some point. LOL.



Ikr! Never thought he would go this far for publicity. Both him and Clooney have been disappointments for me


----------



## twiddlebird

BadAzzBish said:


> Ikr! Never thought he would go this far for publicity. Both him and Clooney have been disappointments for me



On behalf of the posters here, I'll apologize in advance for the flaming your potentially perceived negative post is about to provoke.


----------



## Morgane

From  AW,someone has already seen it:


> Ok so here goes
> I saw Macbeth at 9:45 AM today at a private Cannes screening with 13 people and..
> The film is AMAZING. Beautifully shot and superbly acted.
> Marion and Fassy are beyond amazing.
> Only problem with the film is that the dialogue is in old sheakesperian language so I find it a bit hard to understand but they gave us subtitles.
> Cinematography and customes are the best as well.





> Yes i read the play
> Basically Marion's character ending changed a bit, and her final scene ** an Oscar moment ** is different from the book
> Marion;s first and last scenes are Oscar baity as hell
> Fassy has a much bigger role and is amazing
> But Marion is NOT going leading for this, no way - supporting yes.


----------



## Morgane

Weinstein is leaving.... okay.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> From  AW,someone has already seen it:



WOW  Thank you so much Morgane! I also imagined her getting a supporting role, the focus is on Macbeth. And for me she has more chances of getting an Oscar nod for supporting than leading. "More" because if there's no campaigning she won't be nominated.

And very happy to read about dialogues. I think I understand now why Harvey isn't doing anything for this film...he wanted to cut this dialogues down LoL


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane, I've just read other comments and they follow:


"It's much shorter than her 2 Oscar winning roles..but regardless of the length of screen time, I'd say this is probably her second or 3rd best perf behind la vie en rose and inception. I liked her here more than 2 days because it's a meatier role and she has 2 fantastic scenes - her final one (surprisngly not her death scene) and her first one is freaky-ily good!"

"Her accent in the film is her usual accent so it's not scottish (i liked they didnt force her to do scottish because in that case it would be distracting)
They let her just speak consistent english and it worked".

 Thank you so much!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Video of Michael and Alicia at Cannes....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHRcgSujHNU&feature=youtu.be&a



IMO they are not weird... I hope people will not start to question now if someone has  called the paps...  No,because they are everywhere there....  If I knew to be photographed,I wouldn't be so natural either,just saying... After they started to take pics,I see them even more embarrassed.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Morgane, I've just read other comments and they follow:
> 
> 
> "It's much shorter than her 2 Oscar winning roles..but regardless of the length of screen time, I'd say this is probably her second or 3rd best perf behind la vie en rose and inception. I liked her here more than 2 days because it's a meatier role and she has 2 fantastic scenes - her final one (surprisngly not her death scene) and her first one is freaky-ily good!"
> 
> "Her accent in the film is her usual accent so it's not scottish (i liked they didnt force her to do scottish because in that case it would be distracting)
> They let her just speak consistent english and it worked".
> 
> Thank you so much!


I'm reading... Let's wait for other reactions,but this is very encouraging..


----------



## JoanCrawford

PF has deleted my posts about this charade! LOL! I've seen this happen to other posters over the years. I wonder what I said that made them delete them... the truth!


_*Response by tPF - actually tPF deleted your posts that attack our members.  G'day *_


----------



## mollie12

All I have to say about the pap video is that there's a brief shot of him sitting down at the restaurant with his back to the camera & his muscles look pretty damn amazing in that white T-shirt.  Her dress is cute too.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hahaha pR at its finest. Why were they walking so fast? Trying to get away from the cameras they were hired to take them? LOL I know I know, no one called them, everyone knows them in Cannes, they were out for a romantic stroll and paps just happened to be there LM*O too funny. Is that an LV purse or what? Guess she had to show it. As for her dress, really? Cute? Come on now. How old is she again? Don't tell me she couldn't wear something nicer. But hey, they want Oscar so they gotta work for it. Good work guys but I'm not buying it


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I'm reading... Let's wait for other reactions,but this is very encouraging..



I read and I even had a huge spoiler about the film LoL If you guys don't want a spoiler don't read it  But I liked what I read about it and how they adapted the screenplay. And thank God they kept original dialogues.


----------



## mchris55

I can't believe Harvey left. The king of PR had to know that the public would find out. WTH is going on here? We are used to him abandoning films. 

For this film he is using a new tactic, let's just act like the darn film doesn't even exist!!

How do you spend millions on a film and then completely act like it's a nonentity?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> IMO they are not weird... I hope people will not start to question now if someone has  called the paps...  No,because they are everywhere there....  If I knew to be photographed,I wouldn't be so natural either,just saying... After they started to take pics,I see them even more embarrassed.



You and me both, these delusional reactions to a guy and his girlfriend are getting beyond ridiculous. Any fool can see they are happy together and IMO in love. Why certain people are so hell bent on denying it is just weird. MF takes his girlfriend AV out to lunch; paps film them - they are crawling everywhere in Cannes during the festival. So MF and AV walk faster than other people as they know they're being filmed and want away from them asap. However they are happy together and are not going to change their plans when they have nothing to hide. Sooner or later, hopefully sooner, these delusional types will finally have to accept they are a couple - just wait and see how inseparable they will be once he's done with XMen


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> You and me both, these delusional reactions to a guy and his girlfriend are getting beyond ridiculous. Any fool can see they are happy together and IMO in love. Why certain people are so hell bent on denying it is just weird. MF takes his girlfriend AV out to lunch; paps film them - they are crawling everywhere in Cannes during the festival. So MF and AV walk faster than other people as they know they're being filmed and want away from them asap. However they are happy together and are not going to change their plans when they have nothing to hide. Sooner or later, hopefully sooner, these delusional types will finally have to accept they are a couple - just wait and see how inseparable they will be once he's done with XMen



I think you should change X-Men to Assassin's Creed cause he starts shooting it almost right after X-Men, besides all the promotion he'll do for Jobs and Macbeth in October/November  But since she also has to promote tons of films later this year, it's possible they meet in NY and London once in a while.


----------



## twiddlebird

What are we at now? Let's see: nutjobs, wackos, delusions, accusations of mental illness and drug use (the "what are you on" comment). Such class. 

It's not like anyone said "You know, he should really stop trying to date his daughter's friends". Just opinions were expressed about the nature of this relationship that are not without precedent. People thinking this is a PR stunt have just as much data to form that opinion as the "they're so in luuurve!" crowd. If not more. You are free to believe that they are in love, but it's just that: a belief. They've not actually said anything to prove that. Do you have anything more than their PR to base that on?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> All I have to say about the pap video is that there's a brief shot of him sitting down at the restaurant with his back to the camera & his muscles look pretty damn amazing in that white T-shirt.  Her dress is cute too.


Agree.  



pearlyqueen said:


> You and me both, these delusional reactions to a guy and his girlfriend are getting beyond ridiculous. Any fool can see they are happy together and IMO in love. Why certain people are so hell bent on denying it is just weird*. MF takes his girlfriend AV out to lunch; paps film them - they are crawling everywhere in Cannes during the festival. So MF and AV walk faster than other people as they know they're being filmed and want away from them asap.* However they are happy together and are not going to change their plans when they have nothing to hide. Sooner or later, hopefully sooner, these delusional types will finally have to accept they are a couple - just wait and see how inseparable they will be once he's done with XMen


Agree. Seriously... I'm not questioning the others' opinions about them as a couple,their chemistry,her dress,etc..  But paps are everywhere at Cannes,there's no need to hire anyone.
I've seen in the Marion thread her (creepy) pics taken on her balcony while she was eating... And people are surprised to see them papped around Cannes?! It's obvious that they are walking faster because they know that they're being filmed.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Agree.
> 
> 
> Agree. Seriously... I'm not questioning the others' opinions about them as a couple,their chemistry,her dress,etc..  But paps are everywhere at Cannes,there's no need to hire anyone.
> I've seen in the Marion thread her (creepy) pics taken on her balcony while she was eating... And people are surprised to see them papped around Cannes?! It's obvious that they are walking faster because they know that they're being filmed.



Paps are everywhere at Cannes LoL on that same profile that posted this video there are tons of celebs spotted  

I think that what people mean here is that they act weird when they know they're being filmed, they don't act naturally. Its just like "Ok, let's hug and liplock, we're dating". They don't have to prove that to anyone, just act normal. But I agree with the running away part, they did walk faster because of paps hahaha


----------



## twiddlebird

x

BTW: I'm sure they are in a relationship, though knowing MF probably not a really deep one. I'm also sure that they are not above the PR angle, either. Did they call the paps for this one? I really don't care (does it really matter? I don't think so), but I've always said that IMO this pairing was creepy.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> I can't believe Harvey left. The king of PR had to know that the public would find out. WTH is going on here? We are used to him abandoning films.
> 
> For this film he is using a new tactic, let's just act like the darn film doesn't even exist!!
> 
> How do you spend millions on a film and then completely act like it's a nonentity?


IMO,IF he's leaving,there's some behind-the-scenes drama... with StudioCanal,with the director,probably because of some editing choices,considering these early reactions.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Paps are everywhere at Cannes LoL *on that same profile that posted this video there are tons of celebs spotted  *
> 
> I think that what people mean here is that they act weird when *they know they're being filmed, they don't act naturally*. Its just like "Ok, let's hug and liplock, we're dating". They don't have to prove that to anyone, just act normal. But I agree with the running away part, they did walk faster because of paps hahaha


This. 
I wouldn't act naturally either!!!


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> All I have to say about the pap video is that there's a brief shot of him sitting down at the restaurant with *his back to the camera & his muscles look pretty damn amazing in that white T-shirt.*  Her dress is cute too.



IKR?!  

I love the color of her dress.


----------



## Allie28

IA with everyone that I don't think I'd "act naturally" with a guy with a camera taking pictures just a few feet ahead of me.  I know they're actors and more used to it than I'd be but still it's weird.

I don't even know what to think about Weinstein.  I wasn't a fan of his anyway but if he screws over Macbeth I'll be pissed.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This.
> I wouldn't act naturally either!!!



You don't HAVE to act naturally but everytime they're spotted by paps they behave the exact same way. It's embarrassing. But NY was waaaaay worse LoL Anyway, each one with your POV.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> IA with everyone that I don't think I'd "act naturally" with a guy with a camera taking pictures just a few feet ahead of me.  I know they're actors and more used to it than I'd be but still it's weird.
> 
> I don't even know what to think about Weinstein.  I wasn't a fan of his anyway but if he screws over Macbeth I'll be pissed.



I hope he doesn't or, if he tries to, critics and actors will do all the work for Macbeth. It sounds amazing, amazing with awards level. Maybe not for Michael because of Jobs but for costumes, cinematography and supporting performances.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> You don't HAVE to act naturally but everytime they're spotted by paps they behave the exact same way. It's embarrassing. But NY was waaaaay worse LoL Anyway, each one with your POV.



Agree. Did they walk fast because of paps? Sure. Did they have to walk with their arms draped over each other? No. Did they have to kiss? No. The kiss gave the PR angle away to me. They knew they were being photographed. IMO, It's way more likely than not they did that for the cameras. None of it looked natural to me, except for the hurrying. Under the circumstances, anyone would hurry.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> From  AW,someone has already seen it:



Wow thanks morgane! I love that they stick to the original shakespeare's dialogue
Wondering what this change to lady macbeth's ending would be....


----------



## mollie12

Funny: a Swedish journalist at the party for the Ingrid Bergman doc said that he met Michael & that when they see each other again on Friday, he'll have seen Macbeth, but Michael will not.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> I hope he doesn't or, if he tries to, critics and actors will do all the work for Macbeth. It sounds amazing, amazing with awards level. Maybe not for Michael because of Jobs but for costumes, cinematography and supporting performances.



I sure wouldn't mind seeing Harvey's ego taken down a peg or two.

Jobs or Hamlet... I just want to see him get a lead nomination, he got shafted with Hunger and Shame, imo.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> You don't HAVE to act naturally but everytime they're spotted by paps they behave the exact same way. It's embarrassing. But NY was waaaaay worse LoL Anyway, each one with your POV.


IMO this case is different.I can't see the "fake angle" here just because they had their arms draped over each other or because he gave her a "quick kiss". They were not kissing passionately for the paps... But I agree that  when they were photographed in NYC (and I don't think paps were called there either) they WANTED to be seen in that kind of affectionate behaviour...  the result was awkward because they were aware of being photographed,as they were aware of being photographed in Australia,at least when they went in that liquor shop. But in that case I think their behaviour had more to do with  paps  following them.


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> IMO this case is different.I can't see the "fake angle" here just because they had their arms draped over each other or because he gave her a "quick kiss". They were not kissing passionately for the paps... But I agree that  when they were photographed in NYC (and I don't think paps were called there either) they WANTED to be seen in that kind of affectionate behaviour...  the result was awkward because they were aware of being photographed,as they were aware of being photographed in Australia,at least when they went in that liquor shop. But in that case I think their behaviour had more to do with  paps  following them.



So your contention is that in NYC they _were_ aware of being photographed, but in Cannes they _aren't_? I'm not seeing that. I think they were perfectly aware of being photographed in Cannes. I don't see how they couldn't be.


----------



## mollie12

This night's activities:

Emilie (Mysoul.fr) &#8207;@mysoulFR  3m3 minutes ago 
Rentrer se coucher à 2H du mat' après bouclage et croiser Michael Fassbender aux abords du Majestic. Tout le charme de #Cannes2015

Caspar Salmon
&#8207;@CasparSalmon
A rumour is going around that Michael Fassbender is at this party. Sure, I'll believe that when I touch it. #Cannes2015

AP
&#8207;@cizine
Alicia Vikander och Michael Fassbender på plats i dagens event, tillsammans. #kändiskoll #Cannes2015

gunnar rehlin
&#8207;@GunnarRehlin
Träffade Michael Fassbender på Ingrid-festen. Bisarrt: när jag träffar honom på fredag har jag sett Macbeth, men inte han.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> So your contention is that in NYC they _were_ aware of being photographed, but in Cannes they _aren't_? I'm not seeing that. I think they were perfectly aware of being photographed in Cannes. I don't see how they couldn't be.


No,I've already said that if I knew I was being photographed I wouldn't be able to act naturally either... It's obvious they were aware. You can see  they were even taking pics in front of them. But I don't see the pr angle.They were just being followed around Cannes,like EVERY other actor there... Are they supposed to spend all their time in hotel?Also,I don't know why people act like he's some kind of nobody... even at CANNES. 
It's pretty clear the they  followed them while they were going for lunch and,after waiting  outside,they followed them again.IMO they seem much more natural than in NYC. Why walking like that is strange for him? This is Michael with Zoe:
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...el-fassbender-take-relationship-public-201116
Maybe he just likes to walk in that way with his gfs... 
Sometimes I think  there's too much overanalysis.


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> Funny: a Swedish journalist at the party for the Ingrid Bergman doc said that he met Michael & that when they see each other again on Friday, he'll have seen Macbeth, but Michael will not.


He met him at the ingrid bergman documentary party? Wish there were some pics! 
So michael will not be attending the special screening?


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> He met him at the ingrid bergman documentary party? Wish there were some pics!
> So michael will not be attending the special screening?



I assume Michael will see Macbeth at the premier on Saturday. The press may be seeing it on Friday (fingers crossed). It will be interesting if the press conference is on Friday, even before he sees it. 

The AmfAR Gala hasn't occurred yet, has it? And Harvey is the chair or some such? If so, I highly doubt he's left town, even if some of his staff has. I assume Michael will attend, as well, since he is in town.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> He met him at the ingrid bergman documentary party? Wish there were some pics!
> So michael will not be attending the special screening?



Apparently it was today,but they were just buyers. Probably it will screen for other journalists on Friday.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> He met him at the ingrid bergman documentary party? Wish there were some pics!
> So michael will not be attending the special screening?



I think they screened today for journalists who'll leave before Friday. Michael and Marion will first watch it on Saturday only. She's in Paris now but she'll probably go back soon. She probably did some press over the weekend, something Michael will do now, that's why he came so early.

Oh yeah, Harvey will have a chair at Amfar next Thursday so he's still there. Unless he cancelled his appearance. I think we'll see Michael and Alicia there, just like we saw them today at that doc premiere. They are full of projects but their schedule is always matching LoL


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I assume Michael will see Macbeth at the premier on Saturday. The press may be seeing it on Friday (fingers crossed). It will be interesting if the press conference is on Friday, even before he sees it.
> 
> The AmfAR Gala hasn't occurred yet, has it? And Harvey is the chair or some such? If so, I highly doubt he's left town, even if some of his staff has. I assume Michael will attend, as well, since he is in town.


The press conference will be surely on Saturday.


----------



## Lambnyla

I hope we see more pics of them together at parties. I feel like Michael has changed though. I don't expect him to be the same person forever but there is something's about him I feel changed.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> I hope we see more pics of them together at parties. I feel like Michael has changed though. I don't expect him to be the same person forever but there is something's about him I feel changed.



Why? LoL he's the same person. You think he changed because he's in love with Alicia and they will get married or something? Chill out, they've been dating for 7 months and we have no idea about what kind of relationship they have. He treats her the same way he treated past girlfriends. I don't know why making so much fuzz about her. Soon he'll get another woman and we'll be talking about her all over again &#128521;


----------



## Lou9

It seems like a very small group of trade press (Variety, Hollywood Reporter, etc) have seen the film and been embargoed. If the poster at AW is to be believed, the screening today was for 13 people, all buyers, not press. (I don't know what to make of that poster, tbh. Wouldn't he/she be embargoed/signed a NDA? But he/she did have details of the film that are different from the play. But he/she maybe could have gleaned some of that from the press kit. I don't know.) Richard Lawson of Vaniety Fair just tweeted that he extended his stay to see Macbeth. So I assume it will be Friday/Saturday before we see actual reaction/reviews.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Why? LoL he's the same person. You think he changed because he's in love with Alicia and they will get married or something? Chill out, they've been dating for 7 months and we have no idea about what kind of relationship they have. He treats her the same way he treated past girlfriends. I don't know why making so much fuzz about her. Soon he'll get another woman and we'll be talking about her all over again &#128521;



Tbh who can deny seeing pics of fassy? Haha 
No no no, I didn't mean it like that at ALL. I know he's been the same with his gf's. This isn't about his relationship per say with Alicia. I meant he's changed more towards his work wise. Maybe I'm wrong that's fine,


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> It seems like a very small group of trade press (Variety, Hollywood Reporter, etc) have seen the film and been embargoed. If the poster at AW is to be believed, the screening today was for 13 people, all buyers, not press. (I don't know what to make of that poster, tbh. Wouldn't he/she be embargoed/signed a NDA? But he/she did have details of the film that are different from the play. But he/she maybe could have gleaned some of that from the press kit. I don't know.) *Richard Lawson of Vaniety Fair just tweeted that he extended his stay to see Macbeth. *So I assume it will be Friday/Saturday before we see actual reaction/reviews.



I'm taking that as a good sign, since journalists talk among each other.  If he'd heard bad reports from them, he probably wouldn't have bothered staying.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> No,I've already said that if I knew I was being photographed I wouldn't be able to act naturally either... It's obvious they were aware. You can see  they were even taking pics in front of them. But I don't see the pr angle.They were just being followed around Cannes,like EVERY other actor there... Are they supposed to spend all their time in hotel?Also,I don't know why people act like he's some kind of nobody... even at CANNES.
> It's pretty clear the they  followed them while they were going for lunch and,after waiting  outside,they followed them again.IMO they seem much more natural than in NYC. Why walking like that is strange for him? This is Michael with Zoe:
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...el-fassbender-take-relationship-public-201116
> Maybe he just likes to walk in that way with his gfs...
> Sometimes I think  there's too much overanalysis.



I get your point =) But I still think they act weird when they know they are being spotted. This kiss was as staged as in NY. I still get the impression they feel obligated to do that to prove they are a real couple and blablabla. They don't have to. They seem robots programmed to act like a couple. Anyway, that's me. If they're happy, fine by me. One day they'll know how to behave normally &#128514;


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Tbh who can deny seeing pics of fassy? Haha
> No no no, I didn't mean it like that at ALL. I know he's been the same with his gf's. This isn't about his relationship per say with Alicia. I meant he's changed more towards his work wise. Maybe I'm wrong that's fine,



Oh I'm sorry. Changed how? He keeps choosing different and challenging roles, he keeps working a lot and resting for a few weeks every year. What do you mean?


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I'm taking that as a good sign, since journalists talk among each other.  If he'd heard bad reports from them, he probably wouldn't have bothered staying.



Omg, amazing news! It means they heard something good about it after today's screening and will watch it next weekend. I'm so happy! Thanks Lou!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I get your point =) But I still think they act weird when they know they are being spotted. *This kiss was as staged as in NY. I still get the impression they feel obligated to do that to prove they are a real couple and blablabla. *They don't have to. They seem robots programmed to act like a couple. Anyway, that's me. If they're happy, fine by me. One day they'll know how to behave normally &#55357;&#56834;


I agree about NYC,not too much in this case.  Maybe because I don't see anything strange if they are acting like a  normal (embarrassed ) couple.  I know that I would find very difficult to  be completely natural if someone was filming or observing me. When they were in NYC this was pretty obvious,as it was obvious that they wanted to be seen in that kind of behavior. In this case I don't see that exact intention.


bhb2014 said:


> Omg, amazing news! It means they heard something good about it after today's screening and will watch it next weekend. I'm so happy! Thanks Lou!



Agree,it's a good sign.


----------



## pennylane93




----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Why? LoL he's the same person. You think he changed because he's in love with Alicia and they will get married or something? Chill out, they've been dating for 7 months and we have no idea about what kind of relationship they have. He treats her the same way he treated past girlfriends. I don't know why making so much fuzz about her. Soon he'll get another woman and we'll be talking about her all over again &#128521;



We can agree he's still the same person and at his age his personality is fully formed. He's no fake, never in a million years would he go out for "pap strolls", he has no interest in being a celebrity or chasing awards. He knows there are occasions when e has to put up with paps like here in Cannes or seemingly whenever he walks around NYC. Fortunately these episodes are rare and for the most part he's off their radar particularly when he's home in London. But when you see him with AV in these shots make no mistake, he really is into her and I think she's into him big time too. I can't agree that he treats her no differently to past girlfriends, he's doing his utmost to be with her as much as he can and looks really loved up. That's the reason people are making such a fuss about her, because deep down, they know she's different to his exes and that he's really serious about her. And they don't like that, feel she's a threat to the lifestyle they want for him. You seem convinced AV is just a passing fancy; fine, run with that idea. But I think you're very wrong and she's a major fixture in his life.


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> We can agree he's still the same person and at his age his personality is fully formed. He's no fake, never in a million years would he go out for "pap strolls", he has no interest in being a celebrity or chasing awards. He knows there are occasions when e has to put up with paps like here in Cannes or seemingly whenever he walks around NYC. Fortunately these episodes are rare and for the most part he's off their radar particularly when he's home in London. But when you see him with AV in these shots make no mistake, he really is into her and I think she's into him big time too. I can't agree that he treats her no differently to past girlfriends, he's doing his utmost to be with her as much as he can and looks really loved up. That's the reason people are making such a fuss about her, because deep down, they know she's different to his exes and that he's really serious about her. And they don't like that, feel she's a threat to the lifestyle they want for him. You seem convinced AV is just a passing fancy; fine, run with that idea. But I think you're very wrong and she's a major fixture in his life.


I dont know about you or anyone else but I don't care about his personal relationships. Its none of my business. I just enjoy some films he is in & watching fun interviews & checking out nice pictures of him once and a while!


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> That's the reason people are making such a fuss about her, because deep down, they know she's different to his exes and that he's really serious about her. And they don't like that, feel she's a threat to the lifestyle they want for him. You seem convinced AV is just a passing fancy; fine, run with that idea. But I think you're very wrong and she's a major fixture in his life.



There's no data to back up that assumption. He's said NOTHING about her in the press. There are no words from him to indicate any of that. None. The only data there is are pictures, that's it. There's no time (what 7 months? That's it? That's nothing.), and no words. We actually know very little. 

We do know his past, which doesn't bode well for the relationship. We also know their future schedules. None of that looks good for a solid long term relationship. Who really has solid long term relationships in this industry? These people don't lead remotely normal lives, and very very rarely have relationships that last anyway. 

Don't presume.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


>



Thanks! He looks great! Was it last night?


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> There's no data to back up that assumption. He's said NOTHING about her in the press. There are no words from him to indicate any of that. None. The only data there is are pictures, that's it. There's no time (what 7 months? That's it? That's nothing.), and no words. We actually know very little.
> 
> We do know his past, which doesn't bode well for the relationship. We also know their future schedules. None of that looks good for a solid long term relationship. Who really has solid long term relationships in this industry? These people don't lead remotely normal lives, and very very rarely have relationships that last anyway.
> 
> Don't presume.



I don't presume, I see the evidence with my own eyes and don't try and explain away the blindingly obvious. He doesn't owe you, me or anyone else an explanation or have to confirm his relationship in words. He's made his statements loud and clear by his actions. I know his past history with women wasn't all hearts and roses but that doesn't mean he's never going to have a long term solid relationship with a woman. If their feelings are strong enough (and I think they are) they can do their best to make it work. It makes no difference to my life who he chooses as his girlfriend. Ultimately it is their business and I wish them well.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks! He looks great! Was it last night?


It was posted last night but i have no idea when was this.. Still waiting for the pics from the ingrid bergman party


----------



## italian style

I agree 100%...it is the way he looks at her..that' amore!!!


----------



## twiddlebird

Just from experience, my expectations of his love life are already  pretty low, so it doesn't make any difference to me either. I agree that  none of it is really our business, but he's a celebrity, and as such  part of his job for good or ill. We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Just from experience, my expectations of his love life are already  pretty low, so it doesn't make any difference to me either. I agree that  none of it is really our business, but he's a celebrity, and as such  part of his job for good or ill. We'll have to agree to disagree.



Agree! He's a celebrity, people will talk about his personal life, it comes with the job 

About his love life, I also agree. I don't expect much of it, Alicia is just one more he enjoys hanging out and many others will follow her. A guy who's almost 40, usually dates much younger women and his longest relationship lasted 2 years doesn't give us much expectations, sorry. Besides his career, which is clearly his priority for past few years.

But you know, anything can happen. If he and Alicia really prove to be a real love, I'll bite my tongue


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, is this profile of him real? Because the pic Pearlyqueen93 posted was from a Brazilian team covering the festival and the original post mentions this specific profile. Or is it his team? He acts as if he was Michael himself.

https://instagram.com/michaelfassbenderofficial


----------



## mchris55

I'm so disappointed by the lack of information about the film. Especially since that AW source may be false. 

SMH.

We are back to the place we started at.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, is this profile of him real? Because the pic Pearlyqueen93 posted was from a Brazilian team covering the festival and the original post mentions this specific profile. Or is it his team? He acts as if he was Michael himself.
> 
> https://instagram.com/michaelfassbenderofficial


Well one of the guys he hung out with at SF also tagged that profile but when people asked if it was his real one, he said 'no idea, i'm just messing with you guys' haha.  I don't think it was his nor his team's.. All they posted were just regrams..


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I'm so disappointed by the lack of information about the film. Especially since that AW source may be false.
> 
> SMH.
> 
> We are back to the place we started at.



We'll know when reviews come. But the guy gives very specific details about the script, the ending and performances. And I have to be honest: I already imagined Marion having a supporting role and not a leading one. Michael is the one who has much more screen time. I also liked L. Macbeth's ending which, according to that person, is totally Oscar bait (and her ending is not her death).


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Well one of the guys he hung out with at SF also tagged that profile but when people asked if it was his real one, he said 'no idea, i'm just messing with you guys' haha.  I don't think it was his nor his team's.. All they posted were just regrams..



WTF? LoL Anyway, this profile has 26 thousand followers, many people who comment talk as if it was Michael. But it's weird that this profile doesn't follow Alicia's. It tagged her on that pic at Cannes but it doesn't follow her so that's pretty weird.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> WTF? LoL Anyway, this profile has 26 thousand followers, many people who comment talk as if it was Michael. But it's weird that this profile doesn't follow Alicia's. It tagged her on that pic at Cannes but it doesn't follow her so that's pretty weird.


Well you need approval to follow Alicia's account and she probably didn't let that account to follow her because she knows it's fake?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Well you need approval to follow Alicia's account and she probably didn't let that account to follow her because she knows it's fake?



True LoL


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> True LoL


The accounts it follows are questionable anyway, cara delevingne fans club? Ansel elgort? Lol it looks like it was run by a teenage girl


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> The accounts it follows are questionable anyway, cara delevingne fans club? Ansel elgort? Lol it looks like it was run by a teenage girl



I forgot to check that, duuuh!  this account put a pic of him with Madalina's brother on Macbeth's set LoL he woudn't post that.


----------



## mollie12

Isabella Rossellini is one of the coolest women on the planet, so I'm truly ****ing jealous.  



> Efter visningen minglade en leende Isabella Rossellini i solgul klänning med bland andra Alicia Vikander och Michael Fassbender, som frontar tävlingsfilmen &#8221;Macbeth&#8221;, på premiärfesten med utsikt över hamnen i Cannes. Alice Bah Kuhnke var också glad efter visningen, hon berättade att hon är dokumentärfilmsfrälst och tyckte mycket om filmen för att den gav en så personlig bild av Ingrid Bergman.


http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-tv/jubel-i-cannes-over-ingrid-bergman-dokumentar/

Translation:



> After the screening mingled a smiling Isabella rossellini in sun dress with, among others, Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender, who fronts the competition film "Macbeth" at the premiere party with a view of the harbor in Cannes. Alice Bah Kuhnke was also happy after the screening, she told me that she's documentary saved and liked the film because it gave such a personal image of Ingrid Bergman.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> There's no data to back up that assumption. He's said NOTHING about her in the press. There are no words from him to indicate any of that. None. The only data there is are pictures, that's it. There's no time (what 7 months? That's it? That's nothing.), and no words. We actually know very little.
> 
> *We do know his past, which doesn't bode well for the relationship. We also know their future schedules. None of that looks good for a solid long term relationship. Who really has solid long term relationships in this industry? These people don't lead remotely normal lives, and very very rarely have relationships that last anyway. :*p
> 
> Don't presume.


Agree.It's too soon to say anything. That's the reason why I find some comments exaggerated,in one way or another. Sometimes there are nuances...


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Isabella Rossellini is one of the coolest women on the planet, so I'm truly ****ing jealous.
> 
> 
> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-tv/jubel-i-cannes-over-ingrid-bergman-dokumentar/
> 
> Translation:



Why aren't there any pics of this event? Jeez I wanna see them! LoL Only a Swedish website is talking about it? WTF?

It seems that Michael has nothing to do there for Macbeth until Friday, he did arrive for Alicia. I was wrong, my bad


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Why aren't there any pics of this event? Jeez I wanna see them! LoL Only a Swedish website is talking about it? WTF?
> 
> It seems that Michael has nothing to do there for Macbeth until Friday, he did arrive for Alicia. I was wrong, my bad



There are tons of events/parties going on at Cannes where photographers aren't floating around.  And the Bergman doc was really only invited because Ingrid is the face of the fest.  Otherwise, it wouldn't have been part of the official out of comp selection.  Not a press priority for anyone except the Swedes.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> I'm so disappointed by the lack of information about the film. Especially since that AW source may be false.
> 
> SMH.
> 
> We are back to the place we started at.


Yes,the source may be false.I found the first time poster thing suspicious too..We should just wait.



mollie12 said:


> Isabella Rossellini is one of the coolest women on the planet, so I'm truly ****ing jealous.
> 
> 
> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-tv/jubel-i-cannes-over-ingrid-bergman-dokumentar/
> 
> Translation:


Now I want to see the pics of this party...


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> There are tons of events/parties going on at Cannes where photographers aren't floating around.  And the Bergman doc was really only invited because Ingrid is the face of the fest.  Otherwise, it wouldn't have been part of the official out of comp selection.  Not a press priority for anyone except the Swedes.



I thought people would be interested in that. Apparently they're not LoL I wanted to see pics of Michael in there!  That pic with Brazilians yesterday had him with a fancy suit, maybe he went there with that outfit.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> We can agree he's still the same person and at his age his personality is fully formed. He's no fake, never in a million years would he go out for "pap strolls", he has no interest in being a celebrity or chasing awards. He knows there are occasions when e has to put up with paps like here in Cannes or seemingly whenever he walks around NYC. Fortunately these episodes are rare and for the most part he's off their radar particularly when he's home in London. But when you see him with AV in these shots make no mistake, he really is into her and I think she's into him big time too. I can't agree that he treats her no differently to past girlfriends, he's doing his utmost to be with her as much as he can and looks really loved up. That's the reason people are making such a fuss about her, because deep down, they know she's different to his exes and that he's really serious about her. And they don't like that, feel she's a threat to the lifestyle they want for him. You seem convinced AV is just a passing fancy; fine, run with that idea. But I think you're very wrong and she's a major fixture in his life.



I've only seen your comment now, sorry. "Here in Cannes"? So you are in Cannes...are you Alicia or one member of her PR team? 

Anyway, I think that because of his past relationships, who went nowhere. Only time will tell us where this is going, 7 months is nothing, sorry (I'm not even arguing about that black woman he was seen with in London right after he spent new year with Alicia in Australia). Cooper dated Sukihouse for 2 years so? Leo dated two models for 5 years each so? You seemed convinced Alicia is the love of his life, great for you. So far, I think you're wrong. Very wrong.


----------



## mollie12

He also was spotted at this party:



> Artist Urs Fischer helped his wife, Tara Subkoff, host a Cannes bash for her film, &#8220;#horror,&#8221; starring Chloë Sevigny, Timothy Hutton, Natasha Lyonne and Taryn Manning.
> The couple threw a bash at Le Baron&#8217;s local pop-up that included a haunted house with live snakes, ghouls and giant dancing robots. Spotted in the crowd: Benicio Del Toro, Michael Fassbender, Derek Blasberg and Larry Gagosian.



http://pagesix.com/2015/05/19/celebs-hit-up-cannes-haunted-house-party-with-live-snakes/

Like I said, tons of more private events going on there where photographers aren't invited/are a no-no.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> He also was spotted at this party:
> 
> 
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2015/05/19/celebs-hit-up-cannes-haunted-house-party-with-live-snakes/
> 
> Like I said, tons of more private events going on there where photographers aren't invited/are a no-no.



This one has pics LoL It's weird that an event about Ingrid Bergman, who's the star of the festival, doesn't have ANY pic. This is wrong, specially with so many important people in there. It was a screening, the doc is on the official selection, it wasn't only a party to celebrate her. The press should have been there or allowed to be there.


----------



## Morgane

From tumblr:

















http://www.voici.fr/news-people/act...recueillies-de-jour-et-surtout-de-nuit-560828


> De lart de passer incognito
> 
> Ne pas se faire remarquer à Cannes quand on est une star internationale, si, si  cest possible. La preuve avec Michael Fassbender (malin, donc en plus dêtre sexy), qui a réussi (jusquà tomber sur Voici) à déambuler tranquillou sur la Croisette. Véridique, personne ne la calculé. Sa technique : se saper en banal combo t-shirt, bermuda, tongs. Comme quoi, quand on veut Mais même comme ça Mamma Mia&#8239;! Par contre, pour les selfies, cest non merci. Mais appliquant la méthode US, il sarrête deux secondes pour papoter si on linterpelle. Clou du spectacle, il vous prend par le bras et vous demande même votre prénom (on est toujours en train de réanimer une de nos journalistes). La palme, vraiment, du gentleman&#8239;!


If Michael doesn't take selfies,he helds your arms and asks your name.. They are still reanimating one of their journalists...


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> *This one has pics* LoL It's weird that an event about Ingrid Bergman, who's the star of the festival, doesn't have ANY pic. This is wrong, specially with so many important people in there. It was a screening, the doc is on the official selection, it wasn't only a party to celebrate her. The press should have been there or allowed to be there.



It has a pic of the couple who threw the party, but that pic isn't from the  actual event being reported.  The pic is from September 2014.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> It has a pic of the couple who threw the party, but that pic isn't from the  actual event being reported.  The pic is from September 2014.



Weird. But glad that people enjoyed the doc, Bergman was a superb actress


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> From tumblr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.voici.fr/news-people/act...recueillies-de-jour-et-surtout-de-nuit-560828
> 
> If Michael doesn't take selfies,he helds your arms and asks your name.. They are still reanimating one of their journalists...



I can translate to you a bit:

"Don't make yourself unoticed at Cannes when you're an international star, no, no, it's possible. The proof is with Michael Fassbender (clever, besides being sexy), who managed (until he met Voici, gossip magazine from France) to walk relaxed at the croisette. True, nobody calculated that. His technique: wear an ordinary combo t-shirt, bermuda, tongs. But even still...Mamma Mia! On the other hand, for selfies is 'no thanks'. But using American method, he stops for two seconds to chat if we call him. At the end of the show, he takes your arm, even asks your name (we're still trying to reanimate one of our journalists). Ovation, really, a gentleman!" 

He was probably in a hurry because I've seen him in many selfies.


----------



## Morgane

Thanks! I've just chosen the most interesting bit! 
Yes,he was probably in a hurry.


----------



## baewatch

twiddlebird said:


> Just from experience, my expectations of his love life are already  pretty low, so it doesn't make any difference to me either. I agree that  none of it is really our business, but he's a celebrity, and as such  part of his job for good or ill. We'll have to agree to disagree.


Agreed. Sorry everyone I was on a rant early ...being a grouch!


----------



## Lou9

Seems the film reviewer from The Telegraph, Tim Robey, saw Macbeth pre-Cannes. Told someone on Twitter laying odds for best actress that Marion had to be included for her performance.



> Neil Young &#8207;@JigsawLounge  14h14 hours ago
> @trim_obey you saw it at some secret screening?
> 
> @JigsawLounge Pre-Cannes presser. I'm high on it generally.


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> Seems the film reviewer from The Telegraph, Tim Robey, saw Macbeth pre-Cannes. Told someone on Twitter laying odds for best actress that Marion had to be included for her performance.


Thanks, cant wait to hear more! 
No words of michael's performance so far?


----------



## mollie12

pennylane93 said:


> Thanks, cant wait to hear more!
> No words of michael's performance so far?



If the critic is high on it generally, I think that he's probably at least "very good".  The story doesn't work with a bad Macbeth.  

I wish I had fewer scruples, otherwise I'd ask about him specifically.


----------



## Lou9

I think if Michael's performance is as commanding as it has the potential to be, based on the role in general, how they reshaped it a bit based on the description in the press kit and his ability as an actor, he has a shot at the actor prize. Even if the film is very well received, I doubt it will get the Palme or director prize, at least from the chatter about Carol and some of the other films. I think actor is much more open than other categories. His main competition is Michael Caine, but Youth got a mixed reception (although it seems like the kind of film that will do very well with the Academy).

I shouldn't even be talking like this, I'll jinx it!


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> I think if Michael's performance is as commanding as it has the potential to be, based on the role in general, how they reshaped it a bit based on the description in the press kit and his ability as an actor, he has a shot at the actor prize. Even if the film is very well received, I doubt it will get the Palme or director prize, at least from the chatter about Carol and some of the other films. I think actor is much more open than other categories. His main competition is Michael Caine, but Youth got a mixed reception (although it seems like the kind of film that will do very well with the Academy).
> 
> I shouldn't even be talking like this, I'll jinx it!



There are other contenders.  Vincent Lindon has stellar ink for his performance in The Measure of a Man.  Turturro has really good reviews for Mia Madre, which has been mostly well received, and he's a fave of the Coens.  Colin Farrell gives a mostly low-key comic performance in The Lobster, but also has very good reviews and at least one of the jurors thinks the film is a masterpiece (Del Toro).  That's also a film that would appeal to the Coens.  

There's a huge disadvantage with Macbeth because there are so many versions.  The jury is not likely to be *surprised* by anything with that film, including performances.  They're way more likely to want to reward an actor they liked in a film they think deserves rewarding for originality.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> There are other contenders.  Vincent Lindon has stellar ink for his performance in The Measure of a Man.  Turturro has really good reviews for Mia Madre, which has been mostly well received, and he's a fave of the Coens.  Colin Farrell gives a mostly low-key comic performance in The Lobster, but also has very good reviews and at least one of the jurors thinks the film is a masterpiece (Del Toro).  That's also a film that would appeal to the Coens.
> 
> There's a huge disadvantage with Macbeth because there are so many versions.  The jury is not likely to be *surprised* by anything with that film, including performances.  They're way more likely to want to reward an actor they liked in a film they think deserves rewarding for originality.



As I said, a shot, not that he would win or was a favorite. But it's not as strong a category as actress or director.


----------



## pearlyqueen

À





bhb2014 said:


> I've only seen your comment now, sorry. "Here in Cannes"? So you are in Cannes...are you Alicia or one member of her PR team?
> 
> Anyway, I think that because of his past relationships, who went nowhere. Only time will tell us where this is going, 7 months is nothing, sorry (I'm not even arguing about that black woman he was seen with in London right after he spent new year with Alicia in Australia). Cooper dated Sukihouse for 2 years so? Leo dated two models for 5 years each so? You seemed convinced Alicia is the love of his life, great for you. So far, I think you're wrong. Very wrong.



Yeah like Warren Beatty or Ewan McGregor had countless women before they met the one who they wanted to settle down with. You shouldn't always use someone's past history to predict the future, but hey its a common mistake to make. As for the black woman in London tweet, that's just so laughable. MF was only in London a few days between Australia and Jobs and he and AV were Together in that period with a capital T. There's no way he was messing about with other women then. Have you any idea how many false/mistaken tweets get posted? Care to recall the Coachella tweets last month? And there's many many more. He often gets falsely tweeted either by mistake or someone seeking attention. And this tweet is being endlessly recycled as fact, wonder why? Well it's a very convenient tool for those who like to trivialize his relationship with AV. No corroboration is ever sought, no questions asked. Its just pounced on and accepted as gospel. Yet countless photos, yes photos, not uncorroborated tweets by randomers, of MF and AV  very much together are p#ssed on as meaningless or PR stunts. You carry on thinking your way if it makes you feel better, great, you seem convinced by your convictions. But as I recall you were certain MF would attend Tribeca too, and quickly rebuffed me when I ventured it was very very unlikely. I think you said something like he was sure to be there and there's no way he would put AV above such an important event....... hmmm. And his early appearance at Cannes is for what reason....... if not Alicia?


----------



## pearlyqueen

italian style said:


> I agree 100%...it is the way he looks at her..that' amore!!!



Indeed it is amore. It's so obvious, the way he looks at her and he can't keep his hands off her, he's really got it bad. Lol Michael in love is so sweet


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> À
> 
> Yeah like Warren Beatty or Ewan McGregor had countless women before they met the one who they wanted to settle down with. You shouldn't always use someone's past history to predict the future, but hey its a common mistake to make. As for the black woman in London tweet, that's just so laughable. MF was only in London a few days between Australia and Jobs and he and AV were Together in that period with a capital T. There's no way he was messing about with other women then. Have you any idea how many false/mistaken tweets get posted? Care to recall the Coachella tweets last month? And there's many many more. He often gets falsely tweeted either by mistake or someone seeking attention. And this tweet is being endlessly recycled as fact, wonder why? Well it's a very convenient tool for those who like to trivialize his relationship with AV. No corroboration is ever sought, no questions asked. Its just pounced on and accepted as gospel. Yet countless photos, yes photos, not uncorroborated tweets by randomers, of MF and AV  very much together are p#ssed on as meaningless or PR stunts. You carry on thinking your way if it makes you feel better, great, you seem convinced by your convictions. But as I recall you were certain MF would attend Tribeca too, and quickly rebuffed me when I ventured it was very very unlikely. I think you said something like he was sure to be there and there's no way he would put AV above such an important event....... hmmm. And his early appearance at Cannes is for what reason....... if not Alicia?



Ewan was 24 years old when he married. Let's not sully his reputation, as he's been married for 20 years now. If MF has anything in common with other actors, it's DiCaprio, Cooper, et. al. Ewan is actually _normal, _and not stunted in any way.

Also, why not get to Cannes early? It's CANNES after all! LOL! Sounds like a fun time to me, lover or not.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> There are other contenders.  *Vincent Lindon has stellar ink for his performance in The Measure of a Man*.  Turturro has really good reviews for Mia Madre, which has been mostly well received, and he's a fave of the Coens.  Colin Farrell gives a mostly low-key comic performance in The Lobster, but also has very good reviews and at least one of the jurors thinks the film is a masterpiece (Del Toro).  That's also a film that would appeal to the Coens.
> 
> There's a huge disadvantage with Macbeth because there are so many versions.  The jury is not likely to be *surprised* by anything with that film, including performances.  *They're way more likely to want to reward an actor they liked in a film they think deserves rewarding for originality*.


Well,Robey is a reliable source.  
Agree.Also,with exceptions,they often reward lesser known actors,above when they can't reward the film with other prizes. If Blanchett wins the Prix d'interprétation féminine,Carol surely will not win the Palme d'Or.There are also Géza Röhrig for Son of Soul and Caine. 
But,of course,I'd be very happy for Michael...


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> À
> 
> Yeah like Warren Beatty or Ewan McGregor had countless women before they met the one who they wanted to settle down with. You shouldn't always use someone's past history to predict the future, but hey its a common mistake to make. As for the black woman in London tweet, that's just so laughable. MF was only in London a few days between Australia and Jobs and he and AV were Together in that period with a capital T. There's no way he was messing about with other women then. Have you any idea how many false/mistaken tweets get posted? Care to recall the Coachella tweets last month? And there's many many more. He often gets falsely tweeted either by mistake or someone seeking attention. And this tweet is being endlessly recycled as fact, wonder why? Well it's a very convenient tool for those who like to trivialize his relationship with AV. No corroboration is ever sought, no questions asked. Its just pounced on and accepted as gospel. Yet countless photos, yes photos, not uncorroborated tweets by randomers, of MF and AV  very much together are p#ssed on as meaningless or PR stunts. You carry on thinking your way if it makes you feel better, great, you seem convinced by your convictions. But as I recall you were certain MF would attend Tribeca too, and quickly rebuffed me when I ventured it was very very unlikely. I think you said something like he was sure to be there and there's no way he would put AV above such an important event....... hmmm. And his early appearance at Cannes is for what reason....... if not Alicia?



Yes, that girl could have been wrong OR not. But she did tweet about it and deleted her comments after people started asking. Then she answered someone who sent her a private message. We'll never know. I wouldn't say with 100% of sure that it wasn't him with someone else. 

And how can you be so sure about Alicia being there too? Does she follow him 24/7? Like I said before, only time will tell but you should chill out a bit. Stop thinking they're soulmates, they met not even a year ago, they've been dating for 7 months and we don't even know if its an exclusive relationship (I DOUBT Michael spends weeks or a month away from her without hooking up with another woman, sorry).

And yes, I agree about Cannes  He came earlier for her. Marion wasn't even there anymore, she left to Paris on Sunday I think.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> Ewan was 24 years old when he married. Let's not sully his reputation, as he's been married for 20 years now. If MF has anything in common with other actors, it's DiCaprio, Cooper, et. al. Ewan is actually _normal, _and not stunted in any way.
> 
> Also, why not get to Cannes early? It's CANNES after all! LOL! Sounds like a fun time to me, lover or not.



Ewan isn't a saint either...  However,like I said,this arguing over their relationship is now a bit meaningless.

In other news,I think Michael will attend the Monaco Grand Prix on Sunday.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Seems the film reviewer from The Telegraph, Tim Robey, saw Macbeth pre-Cannes. Told someone on Twitter laying odds for best actress that Marion had to be included for her performance.



Thank you! All tweets I've been reading about who have watched are amazing  The story itself of course that it won't be different, it's Macbeth. BUT from what I've been reading it has superb costumes, cinematography and the script also has some differences, including original dialogue and, according to that guy's tweet on AW, even the ending of Lady M. has been different (she still dies, of course LoL). Performances I was never worried, I'm sure everybody is stunning, specially Michael and Marion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> Ewan was 24 years old when he married. Let's not sully his reputation, as he's been married for 20 years now. If MF has anything in common with other actors, it's DiCaprio, Cooper, et. al. Ewan is actually _normal, _and not stunted in any way.
> 
> Also, why not get to Cannes early? It's CANNES after all! LOL! Sounds like a fun time to me, lover or not.



Why not get to Cannes esrly? Fair point if you've got nothing on...But he is in the middle of a film shoot so it's fair to say that someone as dedicated as him wouldn't take extenfed leave without A VERY GOOD REASON


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Ewan isn't a saint either...



Nobody is a Saint LoL Hardy is married but he was partying with models and Leo recently. Martin and Paltrow cheated on each other too...being in a relationship doesn't mean that both are loyal.

She just meant that Ewan got married very early, Michael is almost 40 and he's far away from tying the knot. He's more of a bachelor, like Cooper and Dicaprio. Not a coincidence that they're friends


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> There's a huge disadvantage with Macbeth because there are so many versions.  The jury is not likely to be *surprised* by anything with that film, including performances.  They're way more likely to want to reward an actor they liked in a film they think deserves rewarding for originality.



Yes but i think this is the first major film adaptation of macbeth that truly sticks to the original setting so this is probably quite different from previous adaptations. Michael's brief moment in the teaser was quite a revelation and i saw some people were pleasantly surprised by it.  Idk about the jury though, you're probably right about them preferring 'originality', which is a shame if michael turns out to have the most powerful performance


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, that girl could have been wrong OR not. But she did tweet about it and deleted her comments after people started asking. Then she answered someone who sent her a private message. We'll never know. I wouldn't say with 100% of sure that it wasn't him with someone else.
> 
> And how can you be so sure about Alicia being there too? Does she follow him 24/7? Like I said before, only time will tell but you should chill out a bit. Stop thinking they're soulmates, they met not even a year ago, they've been dating for 7 months and we don't even know if its an exclusive relationship (I DOUBT Michael spends weeks or a month away from her without hooking up with another woman, sorry).
> 
> And yes, I agree about Cannes  He came earlier for her. Marion wasn't even there anymore, she left to Paris on Sunday I think.



Most people know straight away when they meet their soulmate, it's instant recognition, you don't have to clock up mileage. And actually, yeah, they are together pretty much 24/7 as much as they can be. And that's not like his past relationships when it was much less intense.


----------



## mollie12

pennylane93 said:


> Yes but i think this is the first major film adaptation of macbeth that truly sticks to the original setting so this is probably quite different from previous adaptations. Michael's brief moment in the teaser was quite a revelation and i saw some people were pleasantly surprised by it.  Idk about the jury though, you're probably right about them preferring 'originality', which is a shame if michael turns out to have the most powerful performance



Polanski's version is medieval, though the actors don't use Scottish accents.  It's also very highly regarded and part of the Criterion collection.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> LOL right?  Melanie Laurent, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's hard to believe that any rational person could infer from the information we actually know/can see that they're deeply in love.  All we know definitively at this point in time is that they're dating...casually.  Yes, they're clearly putting in time and miles to see each other, but with their careers, that would happen with anyone.



Its equally hard for me to believe that any rational person can't recognize two people in love when the proof is there for all to see. Like I've said to others on here, if it makes you feel better to trivialize them, fine, at least you're not using the embarassing terminology or calling PR strolls. Anyone who knows anything about him would know he would NEVER do that. Can't comment on other actors, but that sort of nonsense is alien to Michael.


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> Polanski's version is medieval, though the actors don't use Scottish accents.  It's also very highly regarded and part of the Criterion collection.


Right, forgot about it, i was too focused on recent macbeth adaptations 

Well lets just hope this version has elements of surprise


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> She just meant that Ewan got married very early, Michael is almost 40 and he's far away from tying the knot. He's more of a bachelor, like Cooper and Dicaprio. Not a coincidence that they're friends



Yeah, that's what I meant. I'm sure he isn't an angel, but at least he and his wife have managed to stay together. 

Honestly, it's probably really hard for these guys to maintain long term relationships and be loyal. I can't imagine how hard it would be to stay faithful to a wife with all the temptations that literally throw themselves at them on a regular basis.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> *Are they having fun? Of course. They like hanging out? Of course. Do they enjoy travelling together and partying with friends? Of course. But in love, love at first sight, soulmates? DUDE, calm down. *If Alicia thinks like you she'll be another woman having her heart broken by him. Any woman should know that having a relationship with Michael guarantees you good drinks, dancing and sex. Nothing more, at least nowadays.


Agree   Like I said,there are nuances between seeing pr setups everywhere and considering their relationship what probably is not,at least at the moment. But I wouldn't discount the fact that he  has had his heart broken too. 



twiddlebird said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant. I'm sure he isn't an angel, but at least he and his wife have managed to stay together.
> 
> Honestly, it's probably really hard for these guys to maintain long term relationships and be loyal. I can't imagine how hard it would be to stay faithful to a wife with all the temptations that literally throw themselves at them on a regular basis.


Not only that,Michael is also working much more than other actors. I don't doubt his career is a priority,but his lifestyle is objectively  insane too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Agree   Like I said,there are nuances between seeing pr setups everywhere and considering their relationship what probably is not,at least at the moment. But I wouldn't discount the fact that he had his heart broken too.
> 
> 
> Not only that,Michael is also working much more than other actors. I don't doubt his career is  priority,but his lifestyle is objectively  insane too.



Yeah, he probaby had his heart broken too. I don't know with who but he's a human being after all 

Yeah, in the past 5 years he got involved with Zoe, Nicole, Louise, Madalina, Naomi Campbell (true or rumour? LoL) and now Alicia. It's like: let's work, date, work, date, work and date, work, date again  Insane indeed!


----------



## Underoos!

Morgane said:


> Ewan isn't a saint either...  However,like I said,this arguing over their relationship is now a bit meaningless.
> 
> In other news,I think Michael will attend the Monaco Grand Prix on Sunday.



Aren't the IFTAs on Sunday? I was hoping he would show up for that since he's in Europe.  He'll probably choose racing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Underoos! said:


> Aren't the IFTAs on Sunday? I was hoping he would show up for that since he's in Europe.  He'll probably choose racing.



Agreed. How could the IFTAs compare with the Monaco Grand Prix, lol! And I think the Montreal one is early June - Michael must be loving life right now


----------



## bhb2014

Underoos! said:


> Aren't the IFTAs on Sunday? I was hoping he would show up for that since he's in Europe.  He'll probably choose racing.



I doubt, specially because he won't win I think. Monaco is close to Cannes and he LOVES F1, he would miss the Oscar if he had the chance to be on track LoL Kidding. But he'll probably watch the race and then Montreal GP on June 7th.


----------



## bhb2014

Don't know if they are really official but they are stunning! (I still prefer the oldest ones LoL)


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Don't know if they are really official but they are stunning! (I still prefer the oldest ones LoL)



I don't know for sure, either. When I saw them on tumblr, the posters listed them as fanmade. They're certainly better than the one they have on the wall at Cannes.


----------



## mchris55

To me, the first one they had of Fassbender with the warpaint was his best. But, I guess because, cough, no one knows who he is, cough, that poster can't be used.

That is a beautiful picture of Marion.


----------



## twiddlebird

FYI: PF has an ignore list. If you would like to put certain members on ignore, all you have to do is go to the top navigator > choose your username > Edit Options > Settings and Options: Edit Ignore List. From there, you can add a user's name if you don't want to see their posts anymore. It can certainly make reading a forum more enjoyable! Happy Day!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> To me, the first one they had of Fassbender with the warpaint was his best. But, I guess because, cough, no one knows who he is, cough, that poster can't be used.
> 
> That is a beautiful picture of Marion.



hahahahahahahaha those from 2014 are the best ones. I hope they use them or something similar while promoting later this year 

Yes, Marion is very beautiful, it reminded me of her in A Good Year because of her long hair. Seriously, this is probably the hottest couple I've seen on screen in YEARS. I hope we get to see some passionate scenes between them


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Um, where did my post go? I did not insult or attack any of my fellow members here, merely stated an opinion as to who a frequent poster in this thread could be (whether she is Alicia Vikander herself, or her PR, etc), because there were several comments about it and I had a differing opinion to offer up. About the most "mean" thing I said was (paraphrasing) _if she's PR, then she's not very good at it_. But, I used that as evidence of why I thought she was just a fan. I didn't realize calling one a possible fan of Alicia Vikander who is excited about her pairing with Michael Fassbender was so mean and insulting.

I then went on to give my thoughts about the upcoming films of the thread's actual subject. Is talking about Fassbender not allowed here either, or is it only allowed if you hew to the narrative being put forth by certain people? Or was it because I mentioned how awesome Margot Robbie is, and that is off topic? Because why delete the whole entire post, rather than edit out the offending part (although I'm still unsure what exactly was so offensive about any part)? Serious question.

I'm just a little irked because I don't frequently post on message boards, and I actually took the time to read through your Community Guidelines and made sure my post did not conflict. That you deleted it without even so much as a private message or comment explaining _why_ makes it very hard for new people to understand what exactly your guidelines really are. To wit:


My post did not discuss politics or religion.
My post was not mean, disrespectful of any member, did not call anyone names, nor attack anyone.
My post was not disrespectful of the TPF Admins or Mods -- in fact, I received no warning, no notice, no instruction, direction or commentary of any kind for me to respect or disrespect, follow or not follow, which again is incredibly unhelpful.
I have only this one nickname registered here.
I can't send PMs yet, but I have no problem with anyone thus far anyway.
My post was on topic.
My post contained no profanity or cursing.
My post contained my own original writing expressing my own opinion, so no worries about copyright or NDAs.
My post contained nothing I'd need permission to distribute.
My post contained no uploads or links to infringing material, nor did it contain links to anything of a pornographic nature.
My post contained no shouting or excessive use of caps, and was written entirely in English.
My post did not link to any other forum or group, nor did it link to my own non-existent blog.

It's just so very curious.


----------



## Swanky

Here's a great rule to live by here - talk about the actor not the members.  If you gossip about members on our threads you'll be edited and often warned.  

:back2topic:


----------



## twiddlebird

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Here's a great rule to live by here - talk about the actor not the members.  If you gossip about members on our threads you'll be edited and often warned.
> 
> :back2topic:



I agree that should be the case. I would hope that if other members are also referred to as nutjobs, delusional, wackos, or irrational mentally ill drug addicts, that the same rules would apply. I agree that we shouldn't provoke each other.

It doesn't matter anyway at this point for me, I'm using the ignore list.


----------



## Swanky

That would fall under the umbrella of "talk about the actor _*not the members*_" 

Again :back2topic:


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Don't know if they are really official but they are stunning! (I still prefer the oldest ones LoL)



They are better,but I like more the old posters. Glad to read some positive early reactions.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> *All I have to say about the pap video is that there's a brief shot of him sitting down at the restaurant with his back to the camera & his muscles look pretty damn amazing in that white T-shirt.*  Her dress is cute too.



I approve!  Is she imitating someone in the last seconds?   I was reading the last pages and I expected to see dozens of sets of photos. Is this all?  What's  the fuss about this video? I don't understand.There are plenty of those videos on that youtube channel. Boh,people overreact for everything. I'm not noticing any overexposition in their relationship. Alicia -hope- has also learned that she has no reason for associating too much her name to him.It would be just bad for her career. Just my personal opinion. 





FassbenderLover said:


> But hey, they want Oscar so they gotta work for it. Good work guys but I'm not buying it


  If they are papped together,they will give them an Oscar? TLBO doesn't seem an oscar-baity movie at all. All their Oscars hopeful movies have nothing in common.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I approve!  Is she imitating someone in the last seconds?   I was reading the last pages and I expected to see dozens of sets of photos. Is this all?  What's  the fuss about this video? I don't understand.There are plenty of those videos on that youtube channel. Boh,people overreact for everything. I'm not noticing any overexposition in their relationship. Alicia -hope- has also learned that she has no reason for associating too much her name to him.It would be just bad for her career. Just my personal opinion.   If they are papped together,they will give them an Oscar? TLBO doesn't seem an oscar-baity movie at all. All their Oscars hopeful movies have nothing in common.



No big deal that video, I just don't see any future for this thing they have, they're having fun together, so what? LOL they act weird in front cameras but it doesn't mean it's PR or campaigning, jeez!  

I also don't find TLBO Oscar material. Jobs and Danish Girl for sure!


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> I approve!  Is she imitating someone in the last seconds?   I was reading the last pages and I expected to see dozens of sets of photos. Is this all?  What's  the fuss about this video? I don't understand.There are plenty of those videos on that youtube channel. Boh,people overreact for everything. I'm not noticing any overexposition in their relationship. Alicia -hope- has also learned that she has no reason for associating too much her name to him.It would be just bad for her career. Just my personal opinion.   If they are papped together,they will give them an Oscar? TLBO doesn't seem an oscar-baity movie at all. All their Oscars hopeful movies have nothing in common.



Exactly, why should there be any fuss over a man and his girlfriend taking a stroll? All these accusations of PR  /pap strolls are nonsensical. Michael's not fussed about Oscars anyway and he's no fake. If he looks loved up that's because he is, he's not playing games, not his style.


----------



## pennylane93

libeth said:


> I approve!  Is she imitating someone in the last seconds?   I was reading the last pages and I expected to see dozens of sets of photos. Is this all?  What's  the fuss about this video? I don't understand.There are plenty of those videos on that youtube channel. Boh,people overreact for everything. I'm not noticing any overexposition in their relationship. Alicia -hope- has also learned that she has no reason for associating too much her name to him.It would be just bad for her career. Just my personal opinion.   If they are papped together,they will give them an Oscar? TLBO doesn't seem an oscar-baity movie at all. All their Oscars hopeful movies have nothing in common.



I agree  
However, regardless of Michael and Alicia's relationship,  i think TLBO could be a surprise. 
It's a moral dilemma drama with outstanding cast and decent director,  it has potentials to be critically acclaimed,  i think.  Several movie sites has placed it as a wild card


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I agree
> However, regardless of Michael and Alicia's relationship,  i think TLBO could be a surprise.
> It's a moral dilemma drama with outstanding cast and decent director,  it has potentials to be critically acclaimed,  i think.  Several movie sites has placed it as a wild card



These websites suppose wrong too. I don't see Oscar for TLBO, maybe independent awards like Gotham, Spirit, etc. I might be mistaken but I don't play high on this. Blue Valentine and TPBTP were positively received, had even more popular casts and nothing. Let's see...who knows?


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> These websites suppose wrong too. I don't see Oscar for TLBO, maybe independent awards like Gotham, Spirit, etc. I might be mistaken but I don't play high on this. Blue Valentine and TPBTP were positively received, had even more popular casts and nothing. Let's see...who knows?


Best actress nomination for michelle W,  if i'm not mistaken.. Well most sites are predicting the performances (michael's, alicia's and rachel's)  to be the wild card, not the movie itself.  I believe michael will give a great performance 
I get your point though. Probably not for the oscar,  but i still think it could be well received by critics


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Best actress nomination for michelle W,  if i'm not mistaken.. Well most sites are predicting the performances (michael's, alicia's and rachel's)  to be the wild card, not the movie itself.  I believe michael will give a great performance
> I get your point though. Probably not for the oscar,  but i still think it could be well received by critics



By critics I'm sure  They loved both Derek's films (I HATED TPBTP btw). 

Oh yeah, I forgot about Williams, true, my bad! His last movie that was generally forgotten on awards season, Blue Valentine had many big nods. I have no doubt about performances, they will be awesome. Let's see the reception next year since I don't see a 2015's release on theaters.


----------



## mchris55

I didn't really like TPBTP, either.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> No big deal that video, I just don't see any future for this thing they have, they're having fun together, so what? LOL they act weird in front cameras but it doesn't mean it's PR or campaigning, jeez!
> 
> I also don't find TLBO Oscar material. Jobs and Danish Girl for sure!



I wasn't referring to you.   Just my personal consideration about the lack of pics or news after they were filmed together.    





> However, regardless of Michael and Alicia's relationship, i think TLBO could be a surprise.  It's a moral dilemma drama with outstanding cast and decent director, it has potentials to be critically acclaimed, i think. Several movie sites has placed it as a wild card


 I agree with you,I've high hopes. I just don't think it will be their &quot;oscar weapon&quot;. Alicia Vikander has The Danish Girl and Michael- I hope- Steve Jobs.


----------



## Morgane

@ItsJo_hanna: https://twitter.com/ItsJo_hanna/status/601444654714761218?s=09
@ItsJo_hanna: https://twitter.com/ItsJo_hanna/status/601484158909677568?s=09











I've only seen Alicia  at the amfAR gala...


----------



## bhb2014

Michael heading to The Amfar Gala! 

Photoset: Looking As Handsome As Ever, Michael Fassbender Meets A Fan In Cannes Presumably on his way to... http://t.co/t38xyJV4rB


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> @ItsJo_hanna: https://twitter.com/ItsJo_hanna/status/601484158909677568?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen Alicia  at the amfAR gala...



I was about to post that! Hahaha everybody is there! Leo, Marion, Kruger, Jenner. I was sure about them going! =)


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I wasn't referring to you.   Just my personal consideration about the lack of pics or news after they were filmed together.     I agree with you,I've high hopes. I just don't think it will be their &quot;oscar weapon&quot;. Alicia Vikander has The Danish Girl and Michael- I hope- Steve Jobs.



I know you weren't hahaha =P


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> @ItsJo_hanna: https://twitter.com/ItsJo_hanna/status/601444654714761218?s=09
> @ItsJo_hanna: https://twitter.com/ItsJo_hanna/status/601484158909677568?s=09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen Alicia  at the amfAR gala...



He's looking REALLY good.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Don't know if they are really official but they are stunning! (I still prefer the oldest ones LoL)


I don't think,but it's an improvement!! 


libeth said:


> I approve!  Is she imitating someone in the last seconds?   I was reading the last pages and I expected to see dozens of sets of photos. Is this all?  What's  the fuss about this video? I don't understand.*There are plenty of those videos on that youtube channel. Boh,people overreact for everything. I'm not noticing any overexposition in their relationship. Alicia -hope- has also learned that she has no reason for associating too much her name to him.It would be just bad for her career.* Just my personal opinion.   If they are papped together,they will give them an Oscar? TLBO doesn't seem an oscar-baity movie at all. All their Oscars hopeful movies have nothing in common.


Agree.   Also,it's interesting that there are just pics of Alicia at the amfAR gala...


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't think,but it's an imorovement!!
> 
> Agree.   Also,it's interesting that there are just pics of Alicia at the amfAR gala...



Usually women take pics at the red carpet. Leo is there and I didn't see pics of him either, only from someone who's inside.

Michael is gorgeous!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Usually women take pics at the red carpet. Leo is there and I didn't see pics of him either, only from someone who's inside.
> 
> Michael is gorgeous!


Yes,he's handsome!!  I want to see other pics!!!


----------



## Lou9

He looks amazing. Love the hair/stubble combo and the very classic sunglasses. And the girl in the pic looks adorable and star struck. 

My favorite, Richard Lawson from Vanity Fair, had mentioned he had "gazed upon Fassbender" at the gala. I can't wait for the red carpet on Saturday.


----------



## Hackensack

There are pictures of Michael as a presenter at the gala, along with Marion Cotillard.  I'll try to find them.


----------



## Morgane

I've seen them too.. 
Zoe Kravitz,Alicia e Madalina... all there... okay.


----------



## Morgane

http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.c...fassbender-marion-cotillard-on-stage-at#notes


----------



## Lou9

They were auctioning off a Banksy piece owned by Leo DiCaprio that sold for over a million Euro.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> They were auctioning off a Banksy piece owned by Leo DiCaprio that sold for over a million Euro.


----------



## BagBerry13

Lou9 said:


> They were auctioning off a Banksy piece owned by Leo DiCaprio that sold for over a million Euro.



I don't know about the Fassdong but Marion loves her street art.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.c...fassbender-marion-cotillard-on-stage-at#notes



Thanks!  He looks impeccable


----------



## Lou9

More











Especially love the second one!


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially love the middle one!



Yes!  This one is cute too:


----------



## Lou9

Marion, those ridiculous rumors are going to return!


----------



## aerissse

the way they look at each other ...


----------



## mollie12

LOL they're kind of adorable together.


----------



## Lou9




----------



## mchris55

They are the sweetest!! And they made a lot of money for a good cause!


----------



## mollie12

I don't think I've seen these before:



> Kurzels film looks absolutely amazing and every role is beautifully cast.



Source


----------



## mchris55

Yes, those are new and they look amazing!!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> LOL they're kind of adorable together.








mollie12 said:


> I don't think I've seen these before:
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Thanks!


----------



## mchris55

Hey, I know Georgina is at amFAR. Has Harvey been spotted?


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> Hey, I know Georgina is at amFAR. Has Harvey been spotted?



Harvey made a speech at the gala according to the amfAR gala twitter feed.

And thank you for the new pics from Macbeth! Marion looks amazing!


----------



## mollie12

OMG this one:

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474300370

I don't see it on tumblr yet but it might be my fave.

Also, this with the shark smile:

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474300358

They are so cute!

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474300056
http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474297230


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> OMG this one:
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474300370
> 
> I don't see it on tumblr yet but it might be my fave.
> 
> Also, this with the shark smile:
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474300358



OMG, why can't there be video of this?! I hope their interviews together are entertaining.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> OMG this one:
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474300370
> 
> I don't see it on tumblr yet but it might be my fave.
> 
> Also, this with the shark smile:
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474300358
> 
> They are so cute!
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474300056
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...and-german-actor-michael-news-photo/474297230



Cute,cute,cute! They'll deliver on the red carpet... 
Tomorrow they should start to give the first interviews,according to some tweets.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Harvey made a speech at the gala according to the amfAR gala twitter feed.
> 
> And thank you for the new pics from Macbeth! Marion looks amazing!



nm


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Harvey made a speech at the gala according to the amfAR gala twitter feed.
> 
> And thank you for the new pics from Macbeth! Marion looks amazing!



Okay, thanks!


----------



## mollie12

There is something kind of funny about poor Alicia having to go up to the auction block all by her lonesome to try to sell something to all those millionaires who probably didn't know who the hell she was, while Michael and Marion seemed like they had a blast goofing off at that podium.


----------



## bhb2014

Omg! I've just seen the pics! LoL if their chemistry is that great on screen I hope they do many more films together! Hahaha who knows a comedy? Very cute! Ps: I want videos too!!!!!!!!!!

And loved Macbeth's images! Thanks! Even more excited =)


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> There is something kind of funny about poor Alicia having to go up to the auction block all by her lonesome to try to sell something to all those millionaires who probably didn't know who the hell she was, while Michael and Marion seemed like they had a blast goofing off at that podium.


 I've seen...  But it's better having Michael and Marion and not  Alicia and Michael together... I'm not ready for it!  I'd like to see other pics at the gala.


----------



## Lou9

They are really giving me a Michael/James friends vibe. I can't wait for the interviews/red carpet.

I don't like to comment on Alicia, but it must be strange - she's at a gala with at least 2 of his exes, he won't walk the red carpet with her (not that he does with any of the women he dates) and then he hams it up with Marion on stage, displaying what seems like great chemistry. 

On another note, I wonder if Papa and Mama Fassbender are attending the premier.  I would assume so, but there hasn't been a sighting of them so far in Cannes.


----------



## mchris55

I hope his sister can come out, too. It is a holiday weekend in the US.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> They are really giving me a Michael/James friends vibe. I can't wait for the interviews/red carpet.
> 
> I don't like to comment on Alicia, but it must be strange - she's at a gala with at least 2 of his exes, he won't walk the red carpet with her (not that he does with any of the women he dates) and then he hams it up with Marion on stage, displaying what seems like great chemistry.
> 
> On another note, I wonder if Papa and Mama Fassbender are attending the premier.  I would assume so, but there hasn't been a sighting of them so far in Cannes.



If they wamted to work together again after only a year it's because they bonded pretty well. I'm glad to see they became friends =)

I don't see anything wrong with Alicia, she even met Zoe this week. Madalina probably doesn't have any relationship with Michael anymore. Besides, Michael is nice to everybody, Alicia knows that already.

It would be great if his parents came! Marion will probably bring her parents or her brothers too.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> They are really giving me a Michael/James friends vibe. I can't wait for the interviews/red carpet.
> 
> I don't like to comment on Alicia, but it must be strange - *she's at a gala with at least 2 of his exes, he won't walk the red carpet with her (not that he does with any of the women he dates) and then he hams it up with Marion on stage, displaying what seems like great chemistry. *
> 
> On another note, I wonder if Papa and Mama Fassbender are attending the premier.  I would assume so, but there hasn't been a sighting of them so far in Cannes


Agree about the exes,with the exception of Zoe,probably. I don't think he'll walk the red carpet with her at the Macbeth premiere (the last time was with LA),but it's definetely better for them being low-key,at least now. 
Papa Fassbender was with him at the Venice Festival,it would be cute seeing them at Cannes


----------



## Lambnyla

Av looks to be looking out for her man. &#128517;

https://instagram.com/p/29HmARPASs/


----------



## Lou9

Lambnyla said:


> Av looks to be looking out for her man. &#55357;&#56837;
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/29HmARPASs/



Is that the back of Harvey's head? I wonder if they were sitting at his table...

Marion was getting along quite well with old Harv, it seems


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> Agree about the exes,with the exception of Zoe,probably. I don't think he'll walk the red carpet with her at the Macbeth premiere (the last time was with LA),but it's definetely better for them being low-key,at least now.
> Papa Fassbender was with him at the Venice Festival,it would be cute seeing them at Cannes


Yeah i think they're being low key for now.  I assume they went together because the fan who met him at the hotel before he went to the gala said that he has a 'petite girlfriend' or something, but then they probably went their separate ways when they arrived.


And i thought weinstein has left cannes..


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Is that the back of Harvey's head? I wonder if they were sitting at his table...
> 
> Marion was getting along quite well with old Harv, it seems



yes! It was Harvey at the table. He knows Marion for years, since Nine back in 2009 at least.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Yeah i think they're being low key for now.  I assume they went together because the fan who met him at the hotel before he went to the gala said that he has a 'petite girlfriend' or something, but then they probably went their separate ways when they arrived.
> 
> 
> And i thought weinstein has left cannes..



Where did you read this? =)

No, he had a chair at Amfar, I totally forgot about that!


----------



## bhb2014

Record! 30 million raised for charity!

http://www.lapresse.ca/arts/nouvell...illions-deuros-au-gala-de-lamfar-a-cannes.php


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Where did you read this? =)
> 
> No, he had a chair at Amfar, I totally forgot about that!



Twitter account of the girl who took a pic with him in the hotel (the ones in previous page) 
She was gushing about how handsome he was but 'too bad he already has this petite woman in his life' or something along that line lol idk for sure it was in french


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Twitter account of the girl who took a pic with him in the hotel (the ones in previous page)
> She was gushing about how handsome he was but 'too bad he already has this petite woman in his life' or something along that line lol idk it was in french



I've just checked her account and didn't find this. Can you post here? I can translate to you, I speak French =)


----------



## Morgane

Lambnyla said:


> Av looks to be looking out for her man. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/29HmARPASs/


Poor Alicia!  Sometimes it must be a nightmare being with him.


bhb2014 said:


> yes! It was Harvey at the table. He knows Marion for years, since Nine back in 2009 at least.


Are you sure? He doesn't seem to be him.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I've just checked her account and didn't find this. Can you post here? I can translate to you, I speak French =)



Here it goes.. 
Cannes&#65039;
Cannes&#65039;   &#8207;@ItsJo_hanna

@manavaeva aah nan mais de toute façon il a déjà une ptite femme dans sa vie &#128589; haha


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Here it goes..
> Cannes&#65039;
> Cannes&#65039;   &#8207;@ItsJo_hanna
> 
> @manavaeva aah nan mais de toute façon il a déjà une ptite femme dans sa vie &#55357;&#56909; haha



oh I found it now! Hahaha "oh but anyway he already has a small woman in his life". She's a fan, she probably knows he's dating someone.

Thanks! =)


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Poor Alicia!  It must be a nightmare being with him,sometimes.
> 
> Are you sure? He doesn't seem him to me.



I'm not LoL From his back yes because of his head and posture. I agree, it must be tough due to his popularity, specially with women. And he's always nice to everyone so...patience girl!


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> oh I found it now! Hahaha "oh but anyway he already has a small woman in his life". She's a fan, she probably knows he's dating someone.
> 
> Thanks! =)


Okay  

It was how she refers to her by her physical characteristic that had me thinking that she probably saw her, but its no big deal anyway 

Haha yeah must be tough dating him, i'd be watching him like a hawk too


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> oh I found it now! Hahaha "oh but anyway he already has a small woman in his life". She's a fan, she probably knows he's dating someone.
> 
> Thanks! =)



Petite femme can also be translated as "little lady", a euphemism for "girlfriend". It doesn't necessarily have to be a descriptive of her physical characteristics - though we do know her to be petite and female. 

I'll have to add, seeing those picture of Michael and Marion together - they are so adorable. Really. I just love this couple. They have such natural chemistry.


----------



## Lilmix

Hi Pearly I agree with you they are together legitimatly.
However I also know now not to rule out what we may not want to be the impossible either.
There were 3 different tweeters who said he was in the same part of London on that same day. Which although not 100% reliable is a good indication of placement. One of those tweets from a guy mentioned the black girl. 
It did not mean he is definatley having an affair neither does it mean it did not happen.
But most of all when it come to Michael's love life its best to sit back relax and enjoy the view. 
Thats the same for the people who want to say this is all PR. It is clear they are dating.


----------



## Lilmix

Morgane said:


> Poor Alicia!  Sometimes it must be a nightmare being with him.



A picture speaks a thousand words as they say LOL.

Really the podum chemistry as its being called is more of a worry IMO than then the attractive lady who got a chance to talk with him and posted on Instagram. 

I would be more worried about assasins creed filming... Lol.
Only kidding. They clearly get on very well and he wanted her to be a big part of his new project.

But I am finding myself speculating about this one. But not that they had an affair. And noticing that perhaps Marion and Alicia are a little similar in looks/type.

Worse case is that Michael would not be the first man to begin dating a woman who looked similar to someone who he had a big crush on at some point but couldnt have.

Not to belittle the relationship with Alicia btw.
Just fun speculation


----------



## BagBerry13

Why is everyone assuming that Marion would jump the Fassdong's bones immediately if given chance? She's in a happy relationship with a child. Do you think she'd risk that for an affair with a man to be known not wanting to settle down?
Maybe they're just good friends and have great chemistry.


----------



## bhb2014

That woman who posted on Instagram is married and with a child if I'm not mistaken. Her description at least mentions she is a mother. He was just chatting with her =)

About Marion, not that is impossible for her to have anything with Michael (hello Brangelina/Aniston?) but she has a boyfriend for 7 years, they have a son and she is absolutely crazy about him. Besides, she's definitely not like Alicia or Michael's past girlfriends. She's almost 40 and her physical attributes are quite different too. I just don't seem them together, like EVER LoL They just bonded, which is awesome!


----------



## Lilmix

BagBerry13 said:


> Why is everyone assuming that Marion would jump the Fassdong's bones immediately if given chance? She's in a happy relationship with a child. Do you think she'd risk that for an affair with a man to be known not wanting to settle down?
> Maybe they're just good friends and have great chemistry.



LOL for the record I said he couldnt have Marion thinking along the same lines you mentioned above.


----------



## BagBerry13

Lilmix said:


> LOL for the record I said he couldnt have Marion thinking along the same lines you mentioned above.



Who said I was talking to you specifically?


----------



## bhb2014

More pics from yesterday!  Btw, Marion and Michael are doing press junket for Macbeth today, I'll post here some pics (no Michael yet).

https://twitter.com/EscurcoNegre/status/601678411728322561

https://twitter.com/oldmanriversoul


----------



## bhb2014

Posted by Marion's PR.

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/990457246506004796_247453307

And PMA Films

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/990389682240150210_1347842229


----------



## mchris55

Marion definitely had one or two glasses of champagne, lol!! I don't blame her, I would have joined her, haha, because you know that was the really good stuff, also!!!!


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Petite femme can also be translated as "little lady", a euphemism for "girlfriend". It doesn't necessarily have to be a descriptive of her physical characteristics - though we do know her to be petite and female.
> 
> I'll have to add, seeing those picture of Michael and Marion together - they are so adorable. Really. I just love this couple. They have such natural chemistry.



Oh yes  We say "femme" meaning girl/woman or wife/partner/girlfriend. I sensed a "oh it's a shame that he already has a small chick with him!" LOL And yes, they worked out pretty well, like Marion is a female version of James McAvoy.


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> That woman who posted on Instagram is married and with a child if I'm not mistaken. Her description at least mentions she is a mother. He was just chatting with her =)
> 
> About Marion, not that is impossible for her to have anything with Michael (hello Brangelina/Aniston?) but she has a boyfriend for 7 years, they have a son and she is absolutely crazy about him. Besides, she's definitely not like Alicia or Michael's past girlfriends. She's almost 40 and her physical attributes are quite different too. I just don't seem them together, like EVER LoL They just bonded, which is awesome!



Micheal has dated women older than himself before and woman who he was very into had kids and also mer his parents.
I assumed people already accepted he is less of a specific type man than many believed for a long time.

Marion and Alicia
They are both elegant slender europeans, with dark hair, nice pouts and certain fine features. Not identical in any way no, but similar.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Marion definitely had one or two glasses of champagne, lol!! I don't blame her, I would have joined her, haha, because you know that was the really good stuff, also!!!!



In her pic with Noomi Rapace she has one glass in her hand  Go girl! She's there for a good cause and to have fun, she's going to work SO MUCH in the next few months, besides all the promotion for Little Prince and Macbeth at Cannes...she deserved it!


----------



## Lilmix

Marion Cotillard picture


----------



## Lilmix

Alicia Vikander picture


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Micheal has dated women older than himself before and woman who he was very into had kids and also mer his parents.
> I assumed people already accepted he is less of a specific type man than many believed for a long time.
> 
> Marion and Alicia
> They are both elegant slender europeans, with dark hair, nice pouts and certain fine features. Not identical in any way no, but similar.



Older than himself when he was young you mean  On his 30s I've only seen him with younger women (Zoe, Nicole, Louise, Madalina, Alicia). But someone actually older, like Marion? Never. But I agree about his preferences. We usually see him with a specific type BUT it doesn't mean he doesn't like other types of women. Anyway, he and Marion will never happen, sorry, she's taken LoL

I don't see any similarity between them but the fact they're from Europe and have some curves. Marion is 13 years old older, white, blue eyes, her hair isn't that dark. Just to make myself clear: I'm talking about appearance similarities, not features that european women usually have!


----------



## Lilmix

I didnt say you were. I was agreeing with you not looking to start a virtual ruck....lol
Your very serious arent you?


----------



## mchris55

I didn't know Noomi was there. Marion was definitely not feeling any pain, lol!!!

Thanks for the picture. LOL!


----------



## bhb2014

You chose a pic of when Marion was Alicia's age, I'm comparing them today. Similar features, YES, but I wouldn't compare them and say they're the same type of woman


----------



## Lilmix

BagBerry13 said:


> Who said I was talking to you specifically?



I didnt say you were. I was agreeing with you not looking to start a virtual fisty cuff..lol
Your very serious arent you?


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> I didnt say you were. I was agreeing with you not looking to start a virtual ruck....lol
> Your very serious arent you?



No, I'm not LOL You would know that by seeing my previous posts  OMG, I've just seen you weren't talking to me (can't erase the comment LoL)

Anyway, this is a Fassy's forum, not a place to compare Marion and Alicia hahaha

I want pics of his press junket for Macbeth!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I didn't know Noomi was there. Marion was definitely not feeling any pain, lol!!!
> 
> Thanks for the picture. LOL!



Me neither! hahaha  Loved that pic! You're welcome!


----------



## bhb2014

Studiocanal posted that Macbeth's pic today and it tagged that profile of Michael on Instagram. And now, that profile is private. Huuum...

https://instagram.com/p/2-x58WoD5U/?taken-by=studiocanal


----------



## italian style

Poor Alicia i think it was not kind to her....i know it is just work...they are actors...


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> Older than himself when he was young you mean  On his 30s I've only seen him with younger women (Zoe, Nicole, Louise, Madalina, Alicia). But someone actually older, like Marion? Never. But I agree about his preferences. We usually see him with a specific type BUT it doesn't mean he doesn't like other types of women. Anyway, he and Marion will never happen, sorry, she's taken LoL
> 
> I don't see any similarity between them but the fact they're from Europe and have some curves. Marion is 13 years old older, white, blue eyes, her hair isn't that dark. Just to make myself clear: I'm talking about appearance similarities, not features that european women usually have!



I was not talking about the features european women usually have either?? I think they look similar thats all.
You dont agree cool. 
I guess I heard a report a few years ago and something recently which suggested he may have a crush on Marion which is not surprising really 
The picture of Marion I posted was not her at 26. She was older when that was taken. 
Leasi Andrews was 3 years older than Micheal with 2 kids. If Naomi rumour is true she is older than him as well. These are just the other famous women we are aware of. 
Marion is the same age as Michael.
Alicia and Marion both have dark hair which changes color in sunlight or if tinted/dyed.

Agree on one thing.... Marion is taken and not falling into his hands. But I dont think he would say no to her if she was available (or perhaps otherwise) is what I mean essentially.....LOL


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> No, I'm not LOL You would know that by seeing my previous posts  OMG, I've just seen you weren't talking to me (can't erase the comment LoL)
> 
> Anyway, this is a Fassy's forum, not a place to compare Marion and Alicia hahaha
> 
> I want pics of his press junket for Macbeth!



True I want more commentary on Michaels performance whether it be good bad or ugly.
I am sure it will be great though.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> I was not talking about the features european women usually have either?? I think they look similar thats all.
> You dont agree cool.
> The picture of Marion I posted was not her at 26. She was older when that was taken.
> Leasi Andrews was 3 years older than Micheal with 2 kids. If Naomi rumour is true she is older than him as well. These are just the other famous women we are aware of.
> Marion is the same age as Michael.
> Alicia and Marion both have dark hair which changes color in sunlight or if tinted/dyed.
> 
> Agree on one thing.... Marion is taken and not falling into his hands. But I dont think he would say no to her if she was available (or perhaps otherwise) is what I mean essentially.....LOL



Yeah, we agree to disagree. They're not similar, unless observing those european features that women genreally have. Swedish and French aren't the same thing 

She wasn't 26 but she wasn't 40 either or even in her 30s to be honest. She was on her 20s in that pic so almost Alicia's age. And no, Marion isn't his age, she's almot 40, he had just turned 38 (I mean same age as SAME, same year).

Ooh I didn't know about Andrews, thanks for the info! He dated her for 2 years?

If both were single yeah, maybe they would hook up hahaha It would be no surprise since they're hot, wonderful and talented


----------



## Lilmix

italian style said:


> Poor Alicia i think it was not kind to her....i know it is just work...they are actors...



Agree
Or maybe this was a quick peck that got caught on camera and looks worse than it is.

Adds to the idea that there is an attraction though even if it will never be acted on.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, Michael is creeping me out as Macbeth. Which is freaking awesome! new clips from the film today 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puV69CWPfP8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM7ErUl_FXs


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, we agree to disagree. They're not similar, unless observing those european features that women genreally have. Swedish and French aren't the same thing
> 
> She wasn't 26 but she wasn't 40 either or even in her 30s to be honest. She was on her 20s in that pic so almost Alicia's age. And no, Marion isn't his age, she's almot 40, he had just turned 38 (I mean same age as SAME, same year).
> 
> Ooh I didn't know about Andrews, thanks for the info! He dated her for 2 years?
> 
> If both were single yeah, maybe they would hook up hahaha It would be no surprise since they're hot, wonderful and talented



No I think Andrews was 18 months seriously dating and living together at the most. But they hooked up again even after she accused him of abuse. So he had a big emotional tie to her from observation. 

Sorry I just saw a site that said she 38 in the bio, should have double checked on Wikipedia.

I am of european descent too, look like neither of them. Wish I did though.. Lol


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Michael is creeping me out as Macbeth. Which is freaking awesome! new clips from the film today
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puV69CWPfP8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM7ErUl_FXs



Omg thank you!
He didn't even say a word and yet he creeps me out lol


----------



## bhb2014

New interview about Macbeth =)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...RSS&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> No I think Andrews was 18 months seriously dating and living together at the most. But they hooked up again even after she accused him of abuse. So he had a big emotional tie to her from observation.
> 
> Sorry I just saw a site that said she 38 in the bio, should have double checked on Wikipedia.
> 
> I am of european descent too, look like neither of them. Wish I did though.. Lol



oh cool! =)

Marion was born on September 30th, 1975. A year and a half older, almost nothing hahaha

I look nothing like them LoL I wish! But I'm not that ugly either!


----------



## pennylane93




----------



## FassbenderLover

Wheres that juicy gossip re Michael chatting with the Romanian for 20 minutes? LOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ahh yes
http://www.thestandard.com.hk/break...737&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Ahh yes
> http://www.thestandard.com.hk/break...737&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed



You mean Madalina, his ex? LoL They broke up a year ago but it doesn't mean they don't wanna catch up ir something. He did spend a time with her, went to her country, etc. Normal =)


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> You mean Madalina, his ex? LoL They broke up a year ago but it doesn't mean they don't wanna catch up ir something. He did spend a time with her, went to her country, etc. Normal =)


 Uh-huh, chatting up close lol, I wish I were there. Then the Romanian was arguing with another man after that LOL Where o where are pics?


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Uh-huh, chatting up close lol, I wish I were there. Then the Romanian was arguing with another man after that LOL Where o where are pics?



I see no big deal in that LoL maybe the man is her jealous boyfriend or they argued for another reason.


----------



## Lambnyla

Possibly the other man might be her by who mg might have told him about her ex Michael so he got mad. 
Idk how true this article is but I don't think Michael is going to flirt with mg again if there was past complications in their relationship. It was probably just a catch up.


----------



## Reborn

On or off film when Fassy is on the radar its time to pop some corn :snack:

I suspect this gathering was no picnic for any of the ladies that have been in his life recently that were in attendance except for Zoe, that young lady is like teflon, nothing phases her.


----------



## SusanBeach

Reborn said:


> On or off film when Fassy is on the radar its time to pop some corn :snack:
> 
> I suspect this gathering was no picnic for any of the ladies that have been in his life recently that were in attendance except for Zoe, that young lady is like teflon, nothing phases her.



 Love your post!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

Reborn said:


> On or off film when Fassy is on the radar its time to pop some corn :snack:
> 
> I suspect this gathering was no picnic for any of the ladies that have been in his life recently that were in attendance *except for Zoe, that young lady is like teflon, nothing phases her.*


----------



## italian style

A very short video....https://youtu.be/mTSDR2yliMA


----------



## bhb2014

bhb2014 said:


> New interview about Macbeth =)
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...RSS&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



I'll post here a part of it, it's easier 

(Macbeth) wasnt necessarily on the list, but when the opportunity came up, I felt like I couldnt turn it down, said Fassbender. I guess it wasnt always something I felt naturally comfortable, but I always thought that I could find something in it that I would have a relationship to it.

For me to take it on, it was, OK, Shakespeare. But shes French-speaking, said Fassbender. I just thought it was incredible bravery.


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> A very short video....https://youtu.be/mTSDR2yliMA



See? Normal chatting


----------



## Allie28

Reborn said:


> *On or off film when Fassy is on the radar its time to pop some corn :snack:*
> 
> I suspect this gathering was no picnic for any of the ladies that have been in his life recently that were in attendance except for Zoe, that young lady is like teflon, nothing phases her.



Truer words were never spoken!  

Agreed on Zoe.  She probably sat back with her champagne and enjoyed the show.


----------



## Allie28

Those Macbeth Clips.....  Wow.  Especially the coronation clip.  Michael can say so much without saying anything at all.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Truer words were never spoken!
> 
> Agreed on Zoe.  She probably sat back with her champagne and enjoyed the show.



Zoe is now a "pal" of Michael hahaha she probably had lots of fun over there, couldn't care less about who he was talking to


----------



## mollie12

italian style said:


> A very short video....https://youtu.be/mTSDR2yliMA



He doesn't look too impressed or engaged here with Ms. Ghenea.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Michael is creeping me out as Macbeth. Which is freaking awesome! new clips from the film today
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puV69CWPfP8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM7ErUl_FXs



Oh SH#TE!!!


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/cannes-amfar-gala-2015

 A fun article (inside the party)


----------



## bhb2014

Lucky fan with Michael today, I think 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/990570917350477279_307890130


----------



## bhb2014

Aha! Just found a video of Michael and Marion playing with Leo at the auction  Very short and it shows just one part but still cool!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ates-one-Banksy-painting-charity-auction.html


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Oh SH#TE!!!



hahahahahaha Michael's look is scaring! I'll have nightmares with his Macbeth


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Michael is creeping me out as Macbeth. Which is freaking awesome! new clips from the film today
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puV69CWPfP8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM7ErUl_FXs



Great! Thanks!   I've just seen the pics with Marion and they have a great chemistry,it bodes well for Macbeth and AC.  





mchris55 said:


> Marion definitely had one or two glasses of champagne, lol!! I don't blame her, I would have joined her, haha, because you know that was the really good stuff, also!!!!



True!


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> See? Normal chatting



He's just chatting with her and to be honest I'm even _ glad _ to see it.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> He's just chatting with her and to be honest I'm even _ glad _ to see it.



Me too, I thought they had ended up in bad terms, specially after that interview she gave. Good to see that!


----------



## Morgane

http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2015/may/22/cannes-uncovered-day-10



> There&#8217;s been a lot of buzz around the female acting contenders so far this festival with Cate Blanchett, Rooney Mara, Bebe Cave and Emily Blunt all receiving a lot of column inches, but there have been less male performances to shout about. Expect this to change once Michael Fassbender&#8217;s performance as Macbeth is unveiled tomorrow.





> Tim Robey &#8207;@trim_obey 2h2 hours ago
> Prize guesses? Tim Roth, Zhao Tao, Kurzel for Director, THE ASSASSIN Jury Prize, LOBSTER screenplay, SON OF SAUL Grand Prix, CAROL Palme.
> 
> @trim_obey I know you probably can't get into specifics yet, but you're saying that Macbeth is prize-worthy? I hope so!
> 
> @enorr592 Tremendous,I think


----------



## Morgane

Tim Robey@trim_obey A personal Cannes top ten. (NB opted to postpone Gomes, and left sublime-looking Hou early out of tiredness.) pic.twitter.com/kG6E8gO13o
12:10pm - 22 Mag 15


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Michael is creeping me out as Macbeth. Which is freaking awesome! new clips from the film today
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puV69CWPfP8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM7ErUl_FXs


Stunning. The art direction seems good,very good. But I'm not surprised because Kurzel was a set designer.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Tim Robey@trim_obey A personal Cannes top ten. (NB opted to postpone Gomes, and left sublime-looking Hou early out of tiredness.) pic.twitter.com/kG6E8gO13o
> 12:10pm - 22 Mag 15



Wow, great news Morgane, thanks!  I rather wait for acting prize because the jury hasn't seen Macbeth yet BUT based on these early screenings, at least one prize it will win. I hope!


----------



## karma70

Morgane said:


> Tim Robey@trim_obey A personal Cannes top ten. (NB opted to postpone Gomes, and left sublime-looking Hou early out of tiredness.) pic.twitter.com/kG6E8gO13o
> 12:10pm - 22 Mag 15


I am cautiosly optimistic after these comments. I'm still confused why  there have been so little buzz around the film when it seems like the  british critics have seen it. The only thing i've read before this was  Thomphson's comment that the word from London was upbeat. I would have  thought word of mouth would have spread between the journalists and that  Macbeth would have been higher on perdictions lists if it was this  good. Like,The Assassin was shown just a few days ago but the advanced  word on that film has been very strong ever since the beginning of the  festival. Why has there been such a silence around Macbeth?


----------



## bhb2014

Michael was the Le Grand Journal today but no video yet. I lost it, damn it LoL

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/990686731168955919_1459595302

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/990678964522177105_1460954851

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/990676828720193661_1626531271


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, Michael is creeping me out as Macbeth. Which is freaking awesome! new clips from the film today
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puV69CWPfP8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM7ErUl_FXs



Ok, now I'm officially excited. I was a little worried, but wow these clips look soooooo good.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Marion definitely had one or two glasses of champagne, lol!! I don't blame her, I would have joined her, haha, because you know that was the really good stuff, also!!!!


I think too... 
What's going on here?


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

karma70 said:


> I am cautiosly optimistic after these comments. I'm still confused why  there have been so little buzz around the film when it seems like the  british critics have seen it. The only thing i've read before this was  Thomphson's comment that the word from London was upbeat. I would have  thought word of mouth would have spread between the journalists and that  Macbeth would have been higher on perdictions lists if it was this  good. Like,The Assassin was shown just a few days ago but the advanced  word on that film has been very strong ever since the beginning of the  festival. Why has there been such a silence around Macbeth?


I'm increasingly convinced that there were some problems related to the distribution,editing choices and marketability of the final product.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think too...
> What's going on here?



hahahahaha she's like that with some of her co-stars. Don't worry, there's NOTHING going on guys


----------



## Morgane

[/B]





bhb2014 said:


> hahahahaha she's like that with some of her co-stars. Don't worry, there's NOTHING going on guys


----------



## Morgane




----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> [/B]



Cute, Michael is a gentleman  They would be a Brangelina couple level BUT I don't see it happening. Like EVER, I quote Taylor Swift hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


>



It's in French but if you guys wanna see it. They talked about Macbeth and AC 

http://www.canalplus.fr/c-emissions/c-le-grand-journal/pid5411-le-grand-journal.html?vid=1267140


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for all the pics and info girls!

I'll just be sitting here like this ------>>>>>    :worthy:


----------



## BadAzzBish

He's got more chemistry with Marion than Alicia imo...lol


----------



## PSawyer

BadAzzBish said:


> He's got more chemistry with Marion than Alicia imo...lol



So true!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Cute, Michael is a gentleman  They would be a Brangelina couple level BUT I don't see it happening. Like EVER, I quote Taylor Swift hahaha


I know.. 



bhb2014 said:


> It's in French but if you guys wanna see it. They talked about Macbeth and AC
> 
> http://www.canalplus.fr/c-emissions/c-le-grand-journal/pid5411-le-grand-journal.html?vid=1267140


Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

More with fans! He even hugged one  He's at Majestic hotel in Cannes, if anyone is here and wantto see him hahaha Marion is there too and Alicia and perhaps Zoe and Madalina hahaha

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/990741640682668304_317541279

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/990735033800846440_379808834

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/990731653577698320_379808834


----------



## bhb2014

DUuuh! Sorry.


----------



## Morgane

He's adorable!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> He's adorable!



Yes he is! Look what I found on Awards Watch 

http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...for-Oscar-(with-no-help-from-the-Lady)/page15


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yes he is! Look what I found on Awards Watch
> 
> http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...for-Oscar-(with-no-help-from-the-Lady)/page15



 But Alicia has many wonderful gifs:


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> But Alicia has many wonderful gifs:



Yes, she's a great actress! I loved her in Royal Affair =) But that one fit perfectly LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, she's a great actress! I loved her in Royal Affair =) But that one fit perfectly LoL



Yes,that one fits very well. I've added the others like some kind of dramatic escalation!


----------



## libeth

Morgane said:


>



He's looking fine  Very nice as always with fans https://youtube.com/watch?v=JiQe3a-RNt8


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> He's looking fine  Very nice as always with fans https://youtube.com/watch?v=JiQe3a-RNt8



He's so cute!


----------



## Lou9

I'm going to start pacing soon. GAH! I need to know! And I need red carpet pictures and the press conference!


----------



## Morgane

Other pics with Marion:

















http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/cannes-amfar-gala-2015


> During a lull in the auctioning, I went outside to check out the scene beyond the tent. Harvey Weinstein was there, holding court. Jake Gyllenhaal, Weinsteins great Oscar hope this year, came out to chat with him for a bit, before hopping on the back of a golf cart and disappearing into the night.





> I watched as Michael Fassbender apologized for stepping on the train of Chanel Imans gorgeous white gown.





> Marion Cotillard and Michael Fassbender then introduced a Banksy piece up for auction, one from Leonardo DiCaprios personal collection. Fassbender called out DiCaprio, whom every reporter had been searching for all night, asking him to stand up, but I couldnt see if he did from my place in the back of the room. DiCaprio would sadly elude me all evening. The Banksy sold for 1,000,000. Cotillard then said, I spoke to Leo earlier and he has agreed to add a special experience to this occasion. The special experience was a seat at DiCaprios table at an upcoming environmental fund-raiser, followed by dinner on a yacht in St. Tropez. Money cant buy experience, de Pury said while auctioning the item. Which is true, except for here. Money absolutely can and does buy experience in Cannes. The item sold for 220,000.





> Actress Alicia Vikander took the stage, jokingly saying of her absent co-presenter, Jake Gyllenhaal, my companion had too many drinks. (Same story at table 77, Alicia.) She introduced a fabulous vacation at a resort in the Maldives (Please, we all need a little vacation after a week in Cannes). At one point the auctioneer indicated that Leonardo DiCaprio made a 60,000 bid, and yet again we all craned our necks to spot him, but I could not find him. Hes truly Gatsby-esque!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I'm going to start pacing soon. GAH! I need to know! And I need red carpet pictures and the press conference!



Know what? hahaha if Macbeth is good? I'm dying too!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Other pics with Marion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/cannes-amfar-gala-2015



His laugh is so funny  I wish someone posted the full video of them on stage!


----------



## Lou9

THE FIRST REVIEW!! The Telegraph: 'Fassbender was born for this'



> "After seeing Fassbender and Cotillard in these roles, the thought of ever seeing anyone else play them fades into irrelevance"


----------



## baewatch

The screening of Macbeth in Cannes is in an hour - 8:30am in the morning!


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> THE FIRST REVIEW!! The Telegraph: 'Fassbender was born for this'


Thanks!


----------



## SusanBeach

Today this article is in a swedish magazine: Aftonbladet
I know that a lot of journalist have asked Alicia about the relationship, this is the first time I read that Michael have been asked.

I have used Google Translation so forgive me if there are some strange things in the language 

*""*Should the film world's hottest and perhaps most secretive , couples - Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander - go together on the red carpet tonight when his film " Macbeth " has its world premiere ?
I put the question directly to him .
- The next question , thank you, 'he says , laughing.

According to foreign media, the 38-year-old German-Irish actor and the 26-year-old Swede has been a couple since they filmed together last fall.
They play a fyrvaktarpar in Australia in "The Light Between the Oceans", directed by Derek Cianfrance.
Here in Cannes movie mogul Harvey Weinstein at a party presented them as talented and hot new couple.
But none of them said a word about what they have for each other.

*"Fame is not a hassle"*
- My dear, you know I do not talk about things, said Alicia when I recently interviewed her.
And when I was here in Cannes asked her if she would go on the red carpet when "Macbeth" has its world premiere in the evening, she said:
- We'll see, it would be fun.
It is thanks to the movie we are eight journalists in the round table discussion with Michael Fassbender, who plays the title role.
We talk among other things about the pros and cons of fame.
- If you do not thing of a celebrity is no greater problem, he says.
On Tuesday night, he accompanied Alicia Vikander to the afterparty for Stig Björkman movie "I'm Ingrid". The location was Isabella Rossellini and the entire Swedish team that is in place in Cannes.
- Hardly anyone seemed to recognize you, I say to Michael Fassbender.
- No, where do you see, fame is not so tough.
That is when I ask if Alicia will bring on the red carpet tonight.
And he, politely but firmly, snobs to answer me.
Otherwise he's incredibly charming, friendly and fun to interview with many fun stories. Many projects are waiting, hopefully including "Prometheus 2" against Noomi Rapace, he speaks very warmly about. He thinks she is both tough and talented.

*"Great film with his idol"*
There are only seven or eight years that films like "300", "Hunger," "Fish Tank," "A Dangerous Method," "Shame" and "12 Years a Slave" has turned him into one of Hollywood's hottest names.
It has gone quickly for you, you will never be "starstruck" yourself?
- Absolutely. 17 years old, we were a few pals who set up Quentin Tarantino's "Reservoir Dogs" who play at an amateur theater. Fifteen years later, I first screen test and will then starred in "Inglourious Basterds". How big any time, to film with his idol Tarantino!*""*

Jan-Olof Andersson, Aftonbladet


----------



## baewatch

Screen caps of the Press Conference

I like his co star she seems really nice & genuine. She broke into a smile after Michael complimented her


----------



## BagBerry13

At the photocall.

View attachment 3005536
View attachment 3005540


View attachment 3005537


View attachment 3005538


View attachment 3005539


View attachment 3005541

Source


----------



## Hackensack

Another glowing review, from Variety.com.  I would post the link, but for some reason I'm having trouble posting links today.

Anyway, these are the sorts of reviews an actor would dream about!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3005554
View attachment 3005558


View attachment 3005555


View attachment 3005556


View attachment 3005557


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## pennylane93

They both look gorgeous  
Anyway here are some reviews 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...e-Michael-Fassbender-triumphs-in-Macbeth.html

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...nd-fury-in-significant-shakespeare-adaptation

http://variety.com/2015/film/festiv...chael-fassbender-marion-cotillard-1201500514/


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3005577


View attachment 3005578


View attachment 3005579


View attachment 3005580


View attachment 3005582


View attachment 3005583


View attachment 3005584


View attachment 3005585


View attachment 3005586


View attachment 3005587

Source


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> Quote:
> I watched as Michael Fassbender apologized for stepping on the train of Chanel Imans gorgeous white gown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/cannes-amfar-gala-2015



Maybe it was no accident.


----------



## Morgane

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/macbeth-cannes-review-797690?utm_source=twitter
http://www.screendaily.com/reviews/...8.article?blyocktitle=REVIEWS&contentID=40296
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/arts/film/cannes/article4449291.ece
More mixed:
http://www.littlewhitelies.co.uk/features/festivals/macbeth-cannes-review-29940
http://www.indiewire.com/article/ca...llard-salvage-justin-kurzels-macbeth-20150523

Magdalena Miedl &#8207;@mmiedl 35 sil y a 35 secondes

Justin Kurzel's MACBETH is Winding-Refn-like brutal visual cinema, mostly convincing. Marion Cotillard a gripping Lady Macbeth #Cannes2015

Matthew Anderson &#8207;@MattAndersonBBC 1 minil y a 1 minute

Quoting some reviews:
Blockbuster battle scenes, spine-tingling staging, utterly believable performances: is this as good as Shakespeare on film gets?

Built around a pair of cosmically powerful performances from Michael Fassbender as Macbeth and Marion Cotillard as Lady Macbeth


O! Full of scorpions is my mind is a line Fassbender was born to say
just wait until you see the metaphysics of the ghostly dagger scene, or Lady Macbeths climactic, soul-tearing soliloquy
Sean Harris, spectral and supremely unnerving

David Thewlis, Paddy Considine and Jack Reynor, as Duncan, Banquo and Malcolm respectively, vanish into their roles, without a hint of the rep-company starchiness that second-tier Shakespeare characters can engender in actors determined to do justice to the Bard.

The tragedy of Macbeth feels as vital and visceral here as it did in the hands of Roman Polanski and Akira Kurosawa, whose previous retellings are as good as Shakespeare on film gets. Kurzels version stands respectably beside them, and there can be few higher compliments than that.
I like this quote:
Robbie Collin


> After seeing Fassbender and Cotillard in these roles, the thought of ever seeing anyone else play them fades into irrelevance. Fassbender makes Macbeth a totally plausible despot, bringing him roaring out of the shadows of his often-more dominant wife. Yet Fassbender makes his characters hunger for power feel entirely human, and perhaps even a little perversely noble, though his sanity ebbs away.



More mixed first reactions,but still raves for them:

Michael Phillips @phillipstribune · 2h 2 hours ago
Mixed response to Fassbender/Cotilliard #Macbeth here in France. Live tweets from final #cannes competition title press conf shortly.

Fabien Lemercier @FabienLemercier · 1h 1 hour ago
Macbeth (Kurzel): 2,5/5 Interesting choices +Fassbender good. Not enough dark & mad (cf Kurosawa or Valhalla Rising) #Cannes2015 Competition

Yannick VELY @yannickvely · 2h 2 hours ago
#MacBeth: mise en scène puissante pour un film trop désincarné. Fassbender parfait. #Cannes2015

Blake Williams @Astrostic · 2h 2 hours ago
Macbeth (5.2) - A showcase for the crafts of several considerably talented people. Any other reason why this needs to exist escaped me.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## baewatch

pennylane93 said:


> They both look gorgeous
> Anyway here are some reviews
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...e-Michael-Fassbender-triumphs-in-Macbeth.html
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...nd-fury-in-significant-shakespeare-adaptation
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/festiv...chael-fassbender-marion-cotillard-1201500514/


Aren't they!  I get the feeling she likes him a lot.


----------



## Allie28

Michael looks GREAT!

And YAYYYYYYY!!! at all the rave reviews.


----------



## bhb2014

Indiewire published another review on The Playlist, now with an A- 

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...hael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard-20150523

They look gorgeous, a dream couple on screen!


----------



## bhb2014

Very beautiful pic! 

https://twitter.com/ciakmag/status/602040811367342080


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> Michael looks GREAT!
> 
> And YAYYYYYYY!!! at all the rave reviews.



 Yes, he really looks great!!!

Marion seems both happy and nice but IMO her fashionstyle today isn´t the best 

Yesterday her dress was super at the premiere "The little prince"


----------



## bhb2014

Alicia is there, right behind Michael at the screening room 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_SMZRogu9U


----------



## Lambnyla

It's a live broadcast so I can't see av


----------



## Allie28

And now we get the Fassy in a tux pics from the premiere.... 

Alicia may be joining Michael and Marion in Assassin's Creed.....

http://deadline.com/2015/05/alicia-...ins-creed-jason-bourne-the-circle-1201432103/


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Indiewire published another review on The Playlist, now with an A-
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...hael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard-20150523
> 
> They look gorgeous, a dream couple on screen!



A dream  couple indeed! 
Basically it's clear that the British press has loved it,Robbie Collin's review "Fassbender was born for this" speaks volumes... I can't read The Times review but Kate Muir gave it 5 stars. 
Everyone,even the so-called godards , likes the performances and the visual style. The "mixed" reactions (more positive than negative) find some problems with the dramatic structure,as if Kurzel couldn't excape the theatricality of the whole operation.But this was predictable. The Playlist review,very positive, explains this very well:


> The play inherently has an odd dramatic structure, but Kurzel has adapted it in such a layered way (often speeches are cross cut with the future events they describe, which is an efficient way to cover more ground) that it feels like he wants to invest every moment we are left with with equal, massive significance. And so the film never undergoes any dramatic crescendos or diminuendos, instead each scene, each new exchange, feels saturated to overflow with importance, with no higher or lower register to kick into. It's an impression enhanced by Jed Kurzel's score, which uses washes of strings and monotone drones throughout but rarely dallies with melody, and by the slight overreliance on extreme slow motion, especially in the battle scenes, that concertinas out quick moments into long ones and invests glances with the weight and power of gazes.



Also,I was reading the first reactions of two posters of AW,and I found this interesting:


> I wish this had subtitles, as I am a Shakespere noob. Although the film is visually stunning, a color palette to die for, and both Marion and (especially) Fassbender are phenomenal.


About Marion's and Michael's chances:


> Nope. Even if both were good.


Cedric Succivalli:


> I disagree. While I'm very mixed on the film as a whole, Fassbender was riveting and a STRONG contender for Best Actor tomorrow night.


Also,they agree that it's not AMPAs' material,and now it's more evident why Weinstein doesn't care about it. He has "better" pushes for the next awards season.He knows that Fassbender has already Jobs,so it's 100% sure he'll campaign for Gyllenhaal. There's Marion,but also in this case he has already Carol and he can  campaign for the performances AND the film.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> And now we get the Fassy in a tux pics from the premiere....
> 
> Alicia may be joining Michael and Marion in Assassin's Creed.....
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/05/alicia-...ins-creed-jason-bourne-the-circle-1201432103/



Ok, after this news about AC I have to say I was wrong. I think they're FOR REAL now  I admit I was very pessimistic about it and I didn't think it would last based on his previous relationships. Now I believe they're something promissing. Marriage I have no idea but a serious thing definitely!


----------



## mchris55

Call me a cynic, but it sounds like she lost the Circle job and her team is scrambling and attaching her to things to save face. We shall see.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Ok, after this news about AC I have to say I was wrong. I think they're FOR REAL now  I admit I was very pessimistic about it and I didn't think it would last based on his previous relationships. Now I believe they're something promissing. Marriage I have no idea but a serious thing definitely!



It's just talking. I don't think anything is for sure at the moment, and filming isn't untillater this year. Also, I since she's not going to be in the Tom Hanks pic, we don't really know what's going on.

However, as a business decision, it's a poor one. It doesn't matter how serious they are or aren't, but he's a producer, and as such needs to make decisions that won't open the production up to possible liability and strife. Casting your current girlfriend isn't a solid choice IMO.


----------



## Lambnyla

mchris55 said:


> Call me a cynic, but it sounds like she lost the Circle job and her team is scrambling and attaching her to things to save face. We shall see.



You know, I felt the same way when reading the article. Also I think Michael is the one may have suggested av to be assassins creed. He is the producer after all.


----------



## twiddlebird

mchris55 said:


> Call me a cynic, but it sounds like she lost the Circle job and her team is scrambling and attaching her to things to save face. We shall see.



Agree. That's what I got from it.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Call me a cynic, but it sounds like she lost the Circle job and her team is scrambling and attaching her to things to save face. We shall see.



Or maybe she just found it cooler to be in a movie with her boyfriend and in another James Bourne so she left The Circle  If I had to choose between doing a movie with my hot bff and Tom Hanks I'd choose my hot bff, specially if we had busy schedules.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> Call me a cynic, but it sounds like she lost the Circle job and her team is scrambling and attaching her to things to save face. We shall see.



I think the producers would have waited until they could confirm Emma Watson if they were dropping Vikander. 

As long as this doesn't have an effect on Marion being in AC, I don't care. It is obvious Marion will have the superior female role.

From the reviews so far of Macbeth, I think Kurzel will do well with AC as long as the script is good. I'm just a little concerned that it might be unrelentingly bleak. If they want a real hit, there needs to be room for some humor.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3005967


View attachment 3005968


View attachment 3005969
View attachment 3005970


View attachment 3005972


View attachment 3005973

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

For me it sounds like she dropped out of The Circle not the other way around. Apparently she finds it more appealing to be in a video game adaptation and another franchise than this film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> For me it sounds like she dropped out of The Circle not the other way around. Apparently she finds it more appealing to be in a video game adaptation and another franchise than this film.



Agreed, I interpreted the article that way too. If MF is involved in the casting he wouldn't have suggested/agreed to it unless he believes they are in a really solid relationship.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I think the producers would have waited until they could confirm Emma Watson if they were dropping Vikander.
> 
> As long as this doesn't have an effect on Marion being in AC, I don't care. It is obvious Marion will have the superior female role.
> 
> From the reviews so far of Macbeth, I think Kurzel will do well with AC as long as the script is good. I'm just a little concerned that it might be unrelentingly bleak. If they want a real hit, there needs to be room for some humor.



This is true. If she replaces Marion I'll DIE. I hope it's just a supporting role. But I wouldn't be surprised if she left the project because of her family. Her boyfriend is full of films this year and doing AC would put them in different parts of the world the whole year (she's shooting in Canada next week and then in France in July). 

And yes, I'm worried about the script. The cast, Kurzel and Adam are awesome.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3005967
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005968
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005969
> View attachment 3005970
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005972
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005973
> 
> Source



Beautiful pics!!

I hope Alicia will not be confirmed for AC,honestly.
Press conference,photocall,interviews:
http://www.festival-cannes.com/en/tv-festival.html


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Beautiful pics!!
> 
> I hope Alicia will not be confirmed for AC,honestly.



Why guys? She's a good actress  And what's wrong in working with her boyfriend again? If she's in negotiations it's because of Michael and if he wants her in the film it's because he really likes her. I trust him.


----------



## Fassynated

I mostly lurk but this new revelation and some of the responses to it here brought me out of my cave.

Alicia dropping out of the circle for Assassins Creed is a red flag. To me, it shows she is NOT liking the focus on Marion and Michael. There's been more press about them and Michael's ex fling who he spoke with for 20 minutes at the amfAR benefit.

Those two things torpedoed what little attention this "thinking man's Blake Lively" who wants to become more well known was getting from that planned paparazzi walk a few days ago. 

At the photo call, there were shots of Michael not looking himself. I think it's possible Alicia read him the riot act and is forcing her way into this project, thus this new development, which may lead to the end of this 'relationship'.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Why guys? She's a good actress  And what's wrong in working with her boyfriend again? If she's in negotiations it's because of Michael and if he wants her in the film it's because he really likes her. I trust him.



Yeah I don't mind av being the movie with fassy again either. I'm sure Michael and the rest of the crew would think long and hard about their casting. If she gets a part, she'll probably do a good job.


----------



## BagBerry13

Morgane said:


> Beautiful pics!!
> 
> I hope Alicia will not be confirmed for AC,honestly.
> Press conference,photocall,interviews:
> http://www.festival-cannes.com/en/tv-festival.html



Those are already posted a few pages back.


----------



## mchris55

If she didn't want the Circle job, she wouldn't have signed on in the first place. She could have easily signed onto her bf's next project and no one would have blinked. He is the producer. If he really wanted her for a particular role he could have signed her easily. Did he not talk Cotillard into AC?

I may be wrong but with what her PR is selling AND her saying she wants to be more known, playing a role that is third fiddle behind Fassbender and Cotillard doesn't fit. 

She's the thinking man's Lively, not Blake Lively. As stated many times here before, she doesn't want to be known as just Fassbender's gf.

As an aside, there was a lot of buzz surrounding that Circle film in Cannes. To leave that, which you earned on your own, to be third fiddle to Fassbender and Cotillard, well not many would make that move, and definitely not an ambitious person.


----------



## Allie28

LOL @ this tweet....



> Jeff Sneider &#8207;@TheInSneider  · 32m32 minutes ago
> Alicia Vikander. Assassin's Creed. Everyone denied last week. They'll be dealt with.



IA she wouldn't be in talks to join AC if Michael didn't want her to be.  If filming is in London it gives them both a chance to actually spend some time at home.  A rare thing for both of them.  If it's Spain or elsewhere, it still gives them more time to be together.  I'd be willing to sacrifice Tom Hanks for that.


----------



## bhb2014

Fassynated said:


> I mostly lurk but this new revelation and some of the responses to it here brought me out of my cave.
> 
> Alicia dropping out of the circle for Assassins Creed is a red flag. To me, it shows she is NOT liking the focus on Marion and Michael. There's been more press about them and Michael's ex fling who he spoke with for 20 minutes at the amfAR benefit.
> 
> Those two things torpedoed what little attention this "thinking man's Blake Lively" who wants to become more well known was getting from that planned paparazzi walk a few days ago.
> 
> At the photo call, there were shots of Michael not looking himself. I think it's possible Alicia read him the riot act and is forcing her way into this project, thus this new development, which may lead to the end of this 'relationship'.



This thing about Michael and Marion is true LOL Everybody is talking about them and simply forgot he has Alicia and she has a 7 year boyfriend 

But I don't think Michael was weird, do you? He was a bit serious and he's usually funnier and more talkactive (I remember Hunger photocall in 2008 and it was hilarious!) but we can't say it's Alicia's fault. Maybe he isn't in a good day or something...


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> If she didn't want the Circle job, she wouldn't have signed on in the first place. She could have easily signed onto her bf's next project and no one would have blinked. He is the producer. If he really wanted her for a particular role he could have signed her easily. Did he not talk Cotillard into AC?
> 
> I may be wrong but with what her PR is selling AND her saying she wants to be more known it playing a role that is third fiddle behind Fassbender and Cotillard doesn't fit.
> 
> She's the thinking man's Lively, not Blake Lively. As stated many times here before, she doesn't want to be known as just Fassbender's gf.
> 
> As an aside, there was a lot of buzz surrounding that Circle film in Cannes. *To leave that, which you earned on your own, to be third fiddle to Fassbender and Cotillard, well not many would make that move, and definitely not an ambitious person.*



True that! I hardly understand why Marion is in there other than because of the Fassdong talking her into it. Alicia should've stayed with The Circle. It's an original book and very zeitgeist-y. But Watson is a good alternative for this.


----------



## Morgane

Other pics :


----------



## Lou9

BagBerry13 said:


> For me it sounds like she dropped out of The Circle not the other way around. Apparently she finds it more appealing to be in a video game adaptation and another franchise than this film.



I assume her people have decided that the next move in her career is blockbusters and it's time to move away from independents, at least for now. The Circle is another small film, even though it stars Tom Hanks.

And you have to remember, this isn't just about AC, it's also about the Bourne film, which will be huge with the return of Damon and Greengrass.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Other pics :



Wow, thanks! I'm so happy that Michael and Marion bonded so well 

At the premiere, when they were on the stairs Michael gave his hand to Marion so she could have some help but she snubbed him LOL not on purpose, she just didn't see him doing that hahaha


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> Those are already posted a few pages back.


Too much stuff,sorry!


http://www.ew.com/article/2015/05/22/michael-fassbender-macbeth-slow-west-jobs


> Eye of the Tiger is the song that plays on the publicists phone as she connects the call with Michael Fassbender. Its fitting intro music for the prolific 38-year-old actor, whos made one bold choice after another since his 2008 breakthrough in Steve McQueens Hunger.


----------



## Fassynated

bhb2014 said:


> This thing about Michael and Marion is true LOL Everybody is talking about them and simply forgot he has Alicia and she has a 7 year boyfriend
> 
> But I don't think Michael was weird, do you? He was a bit serious and he's usually funnier and more talkactive (I remember Hunger photocall in 2008 and it was hilarious!) but we can't say it's Alicia's fault. Maybe he isn't in a good day or something...



Alicia's PR team is in overdrive. All of a sudden she's this 'it' girl when she hasn't done anything of note to be classified as such.

Her wanting to be more well known NOW is driving much of this relationship with Fassbender and it will ultimately put a strain on him.

He is not the type for jealousy or being kept on a short leash.


----------



## mchris55

I thought he was his usual self at the presser. 

Even if Alicia was making a fuss about the night before, if he was concerned he would have stayed with her all night. Instead he was his usual social butterfly self. He was hanging with his homegirl MC, having conversations with exes, meeting new people, and purposefully stepping on gowns. Just another day in the life. Socializing appeared to be more on the agenda than AV.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> If she didn't want the Circle job, she wouldn't have signed on in the first place.



Actors and actresses (including Michael) drop out of films before production all of the time. The reason I'm concerned about Marion staying in is the timing of this announcement - I'm holding my breath that we don't hear anything about Marion dropping out of AC for scheduling issues in the next few days given HER busy schedule over the next few months. 

And as I said above, even if AV has a smaller role than Marion (we have no idea what the characters are), the article also mentions the Bourne movie, which will potentially be significant for her career.


----------



## Morgane

Fassynated said:


> I mostly lurk but this new revelation and some of the responses to it here brought me out of my cave.
> 
> Alicia dropping out of the circle for Assassins Creed is a red flag. To me, it shows she is NOT liking the focus on Marion and Michael. There's been more press about them and Michael's ex fling who he spoke with for 20 minutes at the amfAR benefit.
> 
> T7hose two things torpedoed what little attention this "thinking man's Blake Lively"* who wants to become more well known was getting from that planned paparazzi walk a few days ago. *
> 
> At the photo call, there were shots of Michael not looking himself. I think it's possible Alicia read him the riot act and is forcing her way into this project, thus this new development, which may lead to the end of this 'relationship'.


Some good points,but if she really wants the visibility there,there were many,many opportunities to do the "pr suff". "The planned paparazzi walk" is not a paparazzi walk if you don't see anyone who talks about it...  She didn't get anything from it,because probably that was not the purpose.  She was alone at this premiere too. I didn't see kisses and hugs for the paps.


----------



## bhb2014

Fassynated said:


> Alicia's PR team is in overdrive. All of a sudden she's this 'it' girl when she hasn't done anything of note to be classified as such.
> 
> Her wanting to be more well known NOW is driving much of this relationship with Fassbender and it will ultimately put a strain on him.
> 
> He is not the type for jealousy or being kept on a short leash.



I don't think this relationship will end soon, specially with TLBO and now AC (probably, of course). And if her character is regular, she'll be in more films of the franchise so we can expect them to be together for a while. I just don't care anymore, Michael does whatever he wants to his life and so does Alicia. If he's happy I'm happy, as I said before


----------



## bhb2014

They'll soon show Macbeth's screening  It ends soon!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJUZcPtlDa0


----------



## Fassynated

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think this relationship will end soon, specially with TLBO and now AC (probably, of course). And if her character is regular, she'll be in more films of the franchise so we can expect them to be together for a while. I just don't care anymore, Michael does whatever he wants to his life and so does Alicia. If he's happy I'm happy, as I said before



Great, they can both become as annoying as Jolie and Brad Pitt.


----------



## bhb2014

Fassynated said:


> Great, they can both become as annoying as Jolie and Brad Pitt.



I don't find them annoying LOL I love Brangelina  My opinion, of course!


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> *I assume her people have decided that the next move in her career is blockbusters and it's time to move away from independents, at least for now. *The Circle is another small film, even though it stars Tom Hanks.
> 
> And you have to remember, this isn't just about AC, it's also about the Bourne film, which will be huge with the return of Damon and Greengrass.





Lou9 said:


> Actors and actresses (including Michael) drop out of films before production all of the time. *The reason I'm concerned about Marion staying in is the timing of this announcement - I'm holding my breath that we don't hear anything about Marion dropping out of AC for scheduling issues in the next few days given HER busy schedule over the next few months. *
> 
> And as I said above, even if AV has a smaller role than Marion (we have no idea what the characters are), the article also mentions the Bourne movie, which will potentially be significant for her career.


Agree. This year she will have surely other critically acclaimed performances,even without any nominations. Also,I've seen that her (terrific) performance in Ex Machina is often mentioned when articles talk about her. But this is still a small niche for her.The next move is obviously a franchise to boost her career,like JLaw.


----------



## Fassynated

bhb2014 said:


> I don't find them annoying LOL I love Brangelina  My opinion, of course!



Give them time, they will be. And now it makes sense...


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Agree. This year she will have surely other critically acclaimed performances,even without any nominations. Also,I've seen that her (terrific) performance in Ex Machina is often mentioned when articles talk about her. But this is still a small niche for her.The next move is obviously a franchise to boost her career,like JLaw.



Morgane, that pic you posted with Michael and Marion was on Zoe's table? Because I can see a hair which is exactly like hers LOL


----------



## Morgane

Fassynated said:


> Give them time, they will be. And now it makes sense...



Brangelina.... Please...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Morgane, that pic you posted with Michael and Marion was on Zoe's table? Because I can see a hair which is exactly like hers LOL



I don't know!


----------



## bhb2014

Marion gave an interview today and she talked about AC. I guess she's not leaving the project

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/video/cannes-le-festival-marion-cotillard-182400997.html

Macbeth has just finished! Longest standing ovation of the festival according to a few tweets!

https://instagram.com/p/3CRJ-Xo-4v


----------



## pearlyqueen

Its a shame to still see so many negative comments on here about AV. Michael is obviously very happy with her. How about cutting her some slack instead of creating background dramas. What has she done to deserve all this negativity than win his heart? Nice to see AV and Marion greet each other so warmly too at the premiere, so much for all the jealousy speculation. I've been saying this all along, MF and AV are really in a serious relationship and sooner or later most of you will accept that.


----------



## bhb2014

At least 10 minutes 

https://instagram.com/p/3CQy0iu2mM/


----------



## mchris55

A planned pap walk is still a planned pap walk, regardless of whether people want the pictures or not? Has anyone seen those pictures anywhere?

Yes, MF can drop out of projects, all the time, so can JLaw, and the other top tier people. Someone who is unknown and trying to establish themselves doesn't usually have as many options.


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm still torn on this. I don't know if I'd find it bad if Marion drops out of Assassin's Creed or not because I didn't find it the right movie for her in the first place. It feels more like an act of loyalty for me à la what she did for Nolan in Batman. It appears she became buddies with Fassdong and they have great chemistry. I just don't know if it's the right thing to do.
On the other hand, if you watch the red carpet video you can see they (Marion, Michael, Justin) are like a well-oiled machine. They have become a great team which could be to their advantage on the next film.
And I doubt Alicia joining has anything to do with her deep boiling jealousy for Marion. They greeted each other inside. They're all adults.


----------



## BagBerry13

bhb2014 said:


> At least 10 minutes
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3CQy0iu2mM/



The longest standing ovation at Cannes this year was over 16 minutes.


----------



## Fassynated

pearlyqueen said:


> Its a shame to still see so many negative comments on here about AV. Michael is obviously very happy with her. How about cutting her some slack instead of creating background dramas. What has she done to deserve all this negativity than win his heart? Nice to see AV and Marion greet each other so warmly too at the premiere, so much for all the jealousy speculation. I've been saying this all along, MF and AV are really in a serious relationship and sooner or later most of you will accept that.



I don't have to accept it just like YOU don't have to agree with my opinion. Alicia puts me off and she has ever since she openly stated she wanted to be more well known. She comes off as cold an arrogant in interviews as well but her PR team is trying to paint a different picture.

And it is obvious to me that both are selling their relationship for publicity, which has thrown me off big time because it is not like Fassbender to play the game. Particularly when he was dead set against it for years.

So no, I am not going to drink the kool aid.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> At least 10 minutes
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3CQy0iu2mM/



We did it kids!!!


----------



## bhb2014

The video of the screening. You can see Alicia at 31 I think  Marion was very nice to her.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sGAzSoS3Co

Morgane, this is Zoe at the AMFAR, it was indeed her in that pic, maybe Michael was on her table too.


----------



## Morgane

[/B]





bhb2014 said:


> At least 10 minutes
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3CQy0iu2mM/


Great !!!!


----------



## bhb2014

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/991443388493455314_12236014

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/991440939028845780_1704326540


----------



## bhb2014

This one praised Michael and mentioned a "lovely Alicia Vikander" 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/991446499236041895_463539404


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> ]A planned pap walk is still a planned pap walk, regardless of whether people want the pictures or not? Has anyone seen those pictures anywhere?[/B]
> 
> Yes, MF can drop out of projects, all the time, so can JLaw, and the other top tier people. Someone who is unknown and trying to establish themselves doesn't usually have as many options.


No,nobody has seen nothing... I've not seen nothing,anywhere.DM and JustJared publish everyday irrelevant crap,why not their  "planned pap walk",if her/their pr teams wanted it to be published and talked about... But,of course,pr setups everywhere..  even when nobody talk about them.
Maybe I'll be proven wrong,but actually I'm appreciating how they are handling their relationship there. I've always said that Michael has a problem when it comes to make things "more official",they also know that if they break up,they still have to do promotion together...


----------



## bhb2014

Alicia walked the red carpet, we just didn't see it, the focus was somewhere else hahaha 

https://twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/602188291547537408


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> No,nobody has seen nothing... I've not seen nothing,anywhere.DM and JustJared publish everyday irrelevant crap,why not their  "planned pap walk",if her/their pr teams wanted it to be published and talked about... But,of course,pr setups everywhere..  even when nobody talk about them.
> Maybe I'll be proven wrong,but actually I'm appreciating how they are handling their relationship there. I've always said that Michael has a problem when it comes to make things "more official",they also know that if they break up,they still have to do promotion together...



DM LOL They said Michael hit on Marion at the BAFTAs in 2013 jeez!  Michael promoted X-Men when he and Zoe had split so it's not impossible for them to break up. BUT I just don't see it happening so soon. She walked the red carpet of Macbeth, it's not something casual they have.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Macbeth has just finished! Longest standing ovation of the festival according to a few tweets!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3CRJ-Xo-4v



Awesome!  AWESOME!!!  Way to go Michael!!!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/991443388493455314_12236014
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/991440939028845780_1704326540



I'm not sure if the jury has seen it at the other screenings.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I'm not sure if the jury has seen it at the other screenings.



I watched the red carpet, they saw it today. I spotted Dolan and Miller over there at least.


----------



## BagBerry13

Leaving the premiere. Looks like they're pleased with the reception of the film.

View attachment 3006117
View attachment 3006118


View attachment 3006119
View attachment 3006120


View attachment 3006122


View attachment 3006123


View attachment 3006124
View attachment 3006125


View attachment 3006126
View attachment 3006127

Source


----------



## bhb2014

They look so great together 

http://littleduck16.tumblr.com/post/119703073382/michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard-attend-the


----------



## pennylane93

Chuffed for the Macbeth reception! 




bhb2014 said:


> The video of the screening. You can see Alicia at 31 I think  Marion was very nice to her.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sGAzSoS3Co.



She and marion have known each other


----------



## bhb2014

Alicia is next to Marion's PR, who's right behind her.

https://twitter.com/err_ik/status/602202052618547200


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Chuffed for the Macbeth reception!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She and marion have known each other



Yes, Marion was in the jury that elected Alicia best actress at Marrakech Festival in 2013


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> They look so great together
> 
> http://littleduck16.tumblr.com/post/119703073382/michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard-attend-the


I know right?  
Also, is that elizabeth debicki?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> DM LOL They said Michael hit on Marion at the BAFTAs in 2013 jeez!  Michael promoted X-Men when he and Zoe had split so it's not impossible for them to break up. BUT I just don't see it happening so soon. She walked the red carpet of Macbeth, it's not something casual they have.




Yes,it's not impossible for them to break up...  There's no reason to act like he's going to put  ring on it.. honestly.  I had no doubts about her presence there,but  probably some people were expecting them to hold hands or  other kind of affectionate behavior,while they were doing their things separately. I think it's a smart move.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Fassynated said:


> I don't have to accept it just like YOU don't have to agree with my opinion. Alicia puts me off and she has ever since she openly stated she wanted to be more well known. She comes off as cold an arrogant in interviews as well but her PR team is trying to paint a different picture.
> 
> And it is obvious to me that both are selling their relationship for publicity, which has thrown me off big time because it is not like Fassbender to play the game. Particularly when he was dead set against it for years.
> 
> So no, I am not going to drink the kool aid.



What you are alleging makes no sense st all. If they really wanted to sell their relationship for publicity they would have made much more noise around Cannes this week. Michael just isn't a fake guy, he isn't interested in publicity, celebrity, chasing  awards etc. He doesn't play PR games. Nobody has to like Alicia but eventually people will have to accept he is serious about her.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> I know right?
> Also, is that elizabeth debicki?





BagBerry13 said:


> Leaving the premiere. Looks like they're pleased with the reception of the film.
> 
> View attachment 3006117
> View attachment 3006118
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006119
> View attachment 3006120
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006123
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006124
> View attachment 3006125
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006126
> View attachment 3006127
> 
> Source


 They are adorable. But I don't have great expectations for tomorrow,sadly.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Maybe AV dropped out of The Circle because she finally read the book. It's not very good. But... now she's going to be in Assassin's Creed? I don't care if she's dating MF for real or not (although I do think it's probably real, and just as probaby being used for PR purposes - it's pretty obvious if you know how showbiz PR actually works) because I don't think he's that great of a catch romantically IRL, so I'd rather him be with people I don't care about (so NOOO to him & Marion). BUT they better not mess up Assassin's Creed! Casting your girlfriend feels like the start of a slippery slope to making bad creative decisions just because you can.

As for AV, I honestly don't get the beauty and brilliance of this girl other people are seeing... and I tried. I just find her so bland and forgettable, I didn't even realize I'd seen any of her movies beyond Ex Machina until I revisited this thread and learned she was dating MF so looked her up. While I thought she was perfectly cast as the robot in Ex Machina (much the same way I think Keanu Reeves is perfect for those kinds of roles, they both have a doe-eyed blankness about them that lends itself well to that kind of character), I actually left the theater googling Kyoko, because I found her so much more compelling even though she had no lines. So I don't know. I don't worry so much about Bourne, but she looks kind of young to be Matt Damon's love interest, so I hope if she gets it it's not in that capacity. 

Anyways, yay Macbeth! I'm so excited for this. But Marion, what is she wearing? I wanted her to bring it with a gown befitting the drama of Lady Macbeth, but both her outfits look like she's ready to hit the clubs afterwards! At least Fassy looks good, really good! If only he could look like this all the time. Sigh.


----------



## BagBerry13

bhb2014 said:


> Alicia is next to Marion's PR, who's right behind her.
> 
> https://twitter.com/err_ik/status/602202052618547200



I didn't know that this was her PR. I thought she only has American PR and this is her assistant/friend. But it's cute she brought both her agents, French and American.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> *Maybe AV dropped out of The Circle because she finally read the book. It's not very good.* But... now she's going to be in Assassin's Creed? I don't care if she's dating MF for real or not (although I do think it's probably real, and just as probaby being used for PR purposes - it's pretty obvious if you know how showbiz PR actually works) because I don't think he's that great of a catch romantically IRL, so I'd rather him be with people I don't care about (so NOOO to him & Marion). BUT they better not mess up Assassin's Creed! Casting your girlfriend feels like the start of a slippery slope to making bad creative decisions just because you can.
> 
> As for AV, I honestly don't get the beauty and brilliance of this girl other people are seeing... and I tried. I just find her so bland and forgettable, I didn't even realize I'd seen any of her movies beyond Ex Machina until I revisited this thread and learned she was dating MF so looked her up. While I thought she was perfectly cast as the robot in Ex Machina (much the same way I think Keanu Reeves is perfect for those kinds of roles, they both have a doe-eyed blankness about them that lends itself well to that kind of character), I actually left the theater googling Kyoko, because I found her so much more compelling even though she had no lines. So I don't know. I don't worry so much about Bourne, but she looks kind of young to be Matt Damon's love interest, so I hope if she gets it it's not in that capacity.
> 
> Anyways, yay Macbeth! I'm so excited for this. But Marion, what is she wearing? I wanted her to bring it with a gown befitting the drama of Lady Macbeth, *but both her outfits look like she's ready to hit the clubs afterwards!* At least Fassy looks good, really good! If only he could look like this all the time. Sigh.



I have to disagree here. I'm currently reading the book for a university class and even though it's required reading I'm enjoying it. But given that Mae is more of an innocent character Emma Watson might be the better choice.

I think Marion gave up on dressing dramatic for Cannes. She knows she won't win anyway. Somehow they don't like to give her awards there. Though Dolan is in the jury so she might have a chance now.


----------



## mchris55

Any Harvey sightings?


----------



## Morgane

Justing Chang Variey 
 @JustinCChang: https://twitter.com/JustinCChang/status/602185866866348032?s=09


> And now here are Fassbender and Cotillard, being properly ovated. This whole theater is like an ovatorium. #Cannes15


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Its a shame to still see so many negative comments on here about AV.



Why? This is a thread for Michael Fassbender, one in which I've seen negative comments made about him. Why can't negative comments about his girlfriend be made as well? That's how fandoms usually work.

It's funny, I just read through this entire thread catching up and it's interesting how the beginning mirrors now - he was filming Macbeth, he was having girl drama with accusations of PR stunts being pulled. And back then, just about everyone had nothing but negative things to say about Madalina, and how it wasn't serious even though it went on for many months, and she was seen with him in Scotland or wherever while he was filming, and he cancelled numerous promos to be with her. Too bad you weren't here then to set everyone straight about that! Oh, wait.


----------



## BagBerry13

pennylane93 said:


> I know right?
> Also, is that elizabeth debicki?



Yes, it is. She plays Lady Macduff.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Any Harvey sightings?



Haven't seen Harvey there, only the producer, Ian Canning. Not surprised if he didn't attend  On Carol's he sat right next to Blanchett.

Morgane, thanks! I want VIDEOS of the ovation!


----------



## bhb2014

Loved this pic!  From back but what a trio!


----------



## bhb2014

Now it worked out  Marion noticed Michael being a gentleman hahaha


----------



## Lou9

I'm on complete Fassbender overload today! 

And I don't think this will get any prizes; I'd just like to find out when I get to see it (Harvey).


----------



## Hackensack

If Marion and Alicia are both in AC, what a cast!  Thanks to all for posting all the great photos, the videos, the tweets.


----------



## BagBerry13

Lou9 said:


> I'm on complete Fassbender overload today!
> 
> *And I don't think this will get any prizes;* I'd just like to find out when I get to see it (Harvey).



I think so too for the reasons stated before. Even Jacques Audiard will probably win this year again simply because Marion isn't in his film.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I'm on complete Fassbender overload today!
> 
> And I don't think this will get any prizes; I'd just like to find out when I get to see it (Harvey).



After the longest ovation of the festival and reception, maybe it will get a prize...who knows? I also doubt it will but I rather wait.


----------



## BagBerry13

Again, it wasn't the longest. The longest was over 16 minutes.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> After the longest ovation of the festival and reception, maybe it will get a prize...who knows? I also doubt it will but I rather wait.



I think someone earlier in the thread said it wasn't the longest... Anyway, there is some show, I think the one Fassbender and Kurzel were on Friday, that actually times the ovations. But I don't think we'll get that before the awards.

It's up to the jury anyway, and I just don't know who on this jury will stand up for the film.  Maybe Dolan for Cotillard, but other than that... We'll see tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## bhb2014

Two videos of Marion and Michael walking to the red carpet earlier today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3BykMfpA0M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3BykMfpA0M


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I think someone earlier in the thread said it wasn't the longest... Anyway, there is some show, I think the one Fassbender and Kurzel were on Friday, that actually times the ovations. But I don't think we'll get that before the awards.
> 
> It's up to the jury anyway, and I just don't know who on this jury will stand up for the film.  Maybe Dolan for Cotillard, but other than that... We'll see tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath.



Yeah, true. Was it Youth that had the longest ovation? Still, more than 10 minutes is amazing! I mean, all movies receive ovations at Cannes but this one it seems to be like "Wow, amazing film" and not "your movie is so so but let's just give you some happiness today"


----------



## BagBerry13

Lou9 said:


> I think someone earlier in the thread said it wasn't the longest... Anyway, *there is some show*, I think the one Fassbender and Kurzel were on Friday, that actually times the ovations. But I don't think we'll get that before the awards.
> 
> It's up to the jury anyway, and I just don't know who on this jury will stand up for the film.  Maybe Dolan for Cotillard, but other than that... We'll see tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath.



Le Grand Journal. But I'm not sure they're still broadcasting from the Croisette now that the festival is over.
I agree with you on the jury though. It's always been hard for Marion to win in Cannes. Nothing has changed. She enters with great films but doesn't win.


----------



## BagBerry13

Some solo shots.

View attachment 3006262
View attachment 3006263


View attachment 3006264
View attachment 3006265


View attachment 3006268
View attachment 3006270


View attachment 3006269


View attachment 3006271
View attachment 3006272


View attachment 3006273

Source


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, true. Was it Youth that had the longest ovation? Still, more than 10 minutes is amazing! I mean, all movies receive ovations at Cannes but this one it seems to be like "Wow, amazing film" and not "your movie is so so but let's just give you some happiness today"



I am so thrilled they liked the film so much and it is getting great reviews, but that doesn't translate to prizes here. It's not TIFF. I think the film that won Un Certain Regard tonight was panned, or at least critically disregarded. I'm just not convinced this is what the Coens are looking for. I'd be happy to be wrong.


ETA: GOD HE LOOKS FINE. That tux is perfectly fitted; someone even took the time to hem the trousers properly. Now I want the pictures of him properly drunk at the after party.


----------



## mchris55

I'm not surprised Harvey wasn't there. I haven't heard he was at the private screening of Southpaw last night either. He probably slipped out of France after the amfAR gala. 

He probably needs a scotch now after hearing about the standing ovation Macbeth received.

We just need a release date now, Harvey. Stop playing these stupid games.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> I have to disagree here. I'm currently reading the book for a university class and even though it's required reading I'm enjoying it. But given that Mae is more of an innocent character Emma Watson might be the better choice.



I can see how someone would like the book - the story idea was really interesting to me. But I read it as a fan of Dave Eggers, and as a writer he is usually much better than that book was, so I was really disappointed. It'll probably make a better movie, one of those that are better than the book.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I am so thrilled they liked the film so much and it is getting great reviews, but that doesn't translate to prizes here. It's not TIFF. I think the film that won Un Certain Regard tonight was panned, or at least critically disregarded. I'm just not convinced this is what the Coens are looking for. I'd be happy to be wrong.
> 
> 
> ETA: GOD HE LOOKS FINE. That tux is perfectly fitted; someone even took the time to hem the trousers properly. Now I want the pictures of him properly drunk at the after party.



True! They sometimes award quite divisive films  Well reminded!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I'm not surprised Harvey wasn't there. I haven't heard he was at the private screening of Southpaw last night either. He probably slipped out of France after the amfAR gala.
> 
> He probably needs a scotch now after hearing about the standing ovation Macbeth received.
> 
> We just need a release date now, Harvey. Stop playing these stupid games.



In an article at TheWrap I think, they mentioned a November release in US. But not confirmed in a statement or anything.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> I'm not surprised Harvey wasn't there. I haven't heard he was at the private screening of Southpaw last night either. He probably slipped out of France after the amfAR gala.
> 
> He probably needs a scotch now after hearing about the standing ovation Macbeth received.
> 
> We just need a release date now, Harvey. Stop playing these stupid games.



He was at the Southpaw screening according to a poster over at AW who was there, too.  So just his redheaded stepchild, Macbeth.

Even Hitfix had to admit it was good, not perfect, but not the disaster they were hinting it was.


----------



## SusanBeach

Lou9:
ETA: GOD HE LOOKS FINE. That tux is perfectly fitted; someone even took the time to hem the trousers properly. *Now I want the pictures of him properly drunk at the after party.*[/QUOTE]
 Me too


----------



## Blueberry12

I just can't wait to see Macbeth.
My fave Shakespeare play.

It will be interesting to compare Michael's version to James McAvoy's Macbeth.

James was brilliant. 

I am sure Michael will be great too.


----------



## bhb2014

NINE fresh reviews for Macbeth! 

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/macbeth_2015


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> He was at the Southpaw screening according to a poster over at AW who was there, too.  So just his redheaded stepchild, Macbeth.
> 
> Even Hitfix had to admit it was good, not perfect, but not the disaster they were hinting it was.



Like  I said,the "problem" was not the film. Weinstein doesn't know what to do with it,he has Carol with Cate ,Rooney Mara,and Gyllenhaal,considered already is main push. It's not AMPAs' material and he can't campaign for Michael for obvious reasons. There's Marion,but  Mara is backed by a more "Oscar-friendly" movie. 

The British press has absolutely loved it,the American press is in some cases more mixed about its dramatic structure. It was predictable. But even some godards have liked it! Marion and Michael are being praised. On AW Cedric Succivalli has not even excluded the possibility that they can award Michael... But it's  unlikely,honestly.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Like  I said,the "problem" was not the film. Weinstein doesn't know what to do with it,he has Carol with Cate ,Rooney Mara,and Gyllenhaal,considered already is main push. It's not AMPAs' material and he can't campaign for Michael for obvious reasons. There's Marion,but  Mara is backed by a more "Oscar-friendly" movie.
> 
> The British press has absolutely loved it,the American press is in some cases more mixed about its dramatic structure. It was predictable. But even some godards have liked it! Marion and Michael are being praised. On AW Cedric Succivalli has not even excluded the possibility that they can award Michael... But it's  unlikely,honestly.



Gyllenhaal??? Never. Weinstein has another boxing movie this year, he'll try leading actor with Hateful Eight. Jake has chances with Demolition IMO 

If Weinstein isn't doing anything for Macbeth, why did he buy it then? He already knew about all those films when he decided to buy the film, at least their projects. If Jobs is badly received or his performance, Michael's only shot will be with Macbeth. Since it got rave reviews in Britain, mostly in US and even mixed ones praised acting...he has better shots with this movie. Shakespeare is hard but nothing is impossible  

Harvey will do with Mara what IFC did with Arquette: campaign for supporting, even though it's more of a leading role so she has more chances. Based on what I've read, Marion is superb and she can get a nod if the film is well promoted.


----------



## Morgane

I've already quoted Robbie Collin's raves,but this is some high praise too:
Lodge for Variety
Cotillard electrically conveys misdirected sexual magnetism, but also a poignantly defeated sense of decency. It&#8217;s a performance that contains both the woman&#8217;s abandoned self and her worst-case Cotillard electrically conveys misdirected sexual magnetism, but also a poignantly defeated sense of decency. It&#8217;s a performance that contains both the woman&#8217;s abandoned self and her worst-case incarnation, often in the space of a single scene. Her deathless sleepwalking scene, staged in minimalist fashion under a gauze of snowflakes in a bare chapel, is played with tender, desolate exhaustion; it deserves to be viewed as near-definitive.

If Fassbender is more obviously cast than his leading lady, that&#8217;s not to say his performance is any less considered or intensely textured. There&#8217;s nary a hint in his interpretation of a man once &#8220;full of the milk of human kindness,&#8221; but his nervous unraveling does reveal Macbeth as a gauche, dependent soul, elevated by self-assigned male privilege. Fassbender may be a grand, seething physical presence, but his vocal delivery is immaculate: As befits a text judiciously edited to evoke a certain tartan terseness, the actor brings an inflamed, animalistic bark even to his most mellifluous monologues.

Kurzel likewise opts for high-impact spareness in the film&#8217;s visual and sonic design. incarnation, often in the space of a single scene. Her deathless sleepwalking scene, staged in minimalist fashion under a gauze of snowflakes in a bare chapel, is played with tender, desolate exhaustion; it deserves to be viewed as near-definitive.

If Fassbender is more obviously cast than his leading lady, that&#8217;s not to say his performance is any less considered or intensely textured. There&#8217;s nary a hint in his interpretation of a man once &#8220;full of the milk of human kindness,&#8221; but his nervous unraveling does reveal Macbeth as a gauche, dependent soul, elevated by self-assigned male privilege. Fassbender may be a grand, seething physical presence, but his vocal delivery is immaculate: As befits a text judiciously edited to evoke a certain tartan terseness, the actor brings an inflamed, animalistic bark even to his most mellifluous monologues.

Kurzel likewise opts for high-impact spareness in the film&#8217;s visual and sonic design.


----------



## BagBerry13

It's the ancient old question of why isn't Harvey doing what we want him to do. The man might have a plan, he might have personal preferences in which actors he'll support but we can only guess. So arguing why he isn't giving certain films his utmost support is pointless.


----------



## twiddlebird

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Maybe AV dropped out of The Circle because she finally read the book. It's not very good. But... now she's going to be in Assassin's Creed? I don't care if she's dating MF for real or not (although I do think it's probably real, and just as probaby being used for PR purposes - it's pretty obvious if you know how showbiz PR actually works) because I don't think he's that great of a catch romantically IRL, so I'd rather him be with people I don't care about (so NOOO to him & Marion). BUT they better not mess up Assassin's Creed! Casting your girlfriend feels like the start of a slippery slope to making bad creative decisions just because you can.



I agree. There are a lot a Hollywood couples who may have met on set, but don't choose to do projects together on purpose. I know that Pitt and Jolie have been together for years, but only recently decided to do a project together. Ben Affleck is on record saying he won't do it. There are very good reasons for not doing it, even if it's "true love". LOL.

It does make me wonder about his business skill if this is the route he's going. There's a certain amount of risk for AC already, without casting your new girlfriend in it as well.


----------



## miss clare

mchris55 said:


> Call me a cynic, but it sounds like she lost the Circle job and her team is scrambling and attaching her to things to save face. We shall see.


I think she was the one who dropped out.  The Circle was sold to buyers with her as the lead, so it's highly unlikely they will drop her.  I think she's the one who wants in on Assassin's Creed.  Maybe feeling insecure due to Michael and Marion's chemistry.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I agree. There are a lot a Hollywood couples who may have met on set, but don't choose to do projects together on purpose. I know that Pitt and Jolie have been together for years, but only recently decided to do a project together. Ben Affleck is on record saying he won't do it. There are very good reasons for not doing it, even if it's "true love". LOL.
> 
> It does make me wonder about his business skill if this is the route he's going. There's a certain amount of risk for AC already, without casting your new girlfriend in it as well.



Marion did three films with her boyfriend after 7 years together, I think it depends on the couple. The first one she did with him after they started dating in late 2007 was shot in early 2009, a few months later they shot a film directed by him too. And in 2012 they did Blood Ties, also by his command. 

The Circle was sold to buyers with her in the cast indeed but I don't think she dropped it for insecurity and asked Michael to cast her. Maybe he wanted her in the film and Marion isn't the only female role in it. My fear for Alicia is that people are putting her in everything and she hasn't done anything big yet...I'm not sure if the audience likes this (big magazine covers, appearing on stage at AMFAR, red carpets at Cannes, now A. Creed). Some people might be sick of her because of that.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> My fear for Alicia is that people are putting her in everything and she hasn't done anything big yet...I'm not sure if the audience likes this (big magazine covers, appearing on stage at AMFAR, red carpets at Cannes, now A. Creed). Some people might be sick of her because of that.



Not only that, she'll continue to be "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend". It's pretty obvious her attachment to the project is because of her status with him.


----------



## twiddlebird

miss clare said:


> I think she was the one who dropped out.  The Circle was sold to buyers with her as the lead, so it's highly unlikely they will drop her.  I think she's the one who wants in on Assassin's Creed.  Maybe feeling insecure due to Michael and Marion's chemistry.



AV is still an unknown. Emma Watson has star power. Why wouldn't they choose Emma Watson to star with Tom Hanks? She's a lot more bankable than AV. Nobody outside of the industry knows who AV is.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> He was at the Southpaw screening according to a poster over at AW who was there, too.  So just his redheaded stepchild, Macbeth.
> 
> Even Hitfix had to admit it was good, not perfect, but not the disaster they were hinting it was.



Do you know if it was the private screening from last night or the one Harvey had for Southpaw earlier in the week?

I am so sick of this. Red headed stepchild in more ways than one. 

Just give us the darn date Harvey!!!


----------



## Lou9

Michael is not going to win an Oscar for Macbeth. Academy voters don't go for Shakespeare and neither Harvey nor any other of the possible distributors who might have picked it up would have spent a lot of time and/or effort to campaign for it. Why Harvey picked it up, I don't know. Sometimes he just picks up films he likes the idea of and then ends up screwing them over.

The value of Macbeth is to build Michael a great acting portfolio for late 2015 to show his skill and create a case for an Oscar for another film, most likely Jobs, but possibly LBTO (respected director, good cast, opportunity for him to show a lot or range and emotion he hasn't previously demonstrated). Macbeth can help make his case for awards success with his peers (SAG) and critics leading up to the Oscars. So even if Harvey doesn't release it with awards in mind, if he releases Macbeth in the fall, it helps Michael with his Oscar campaign for another film (if another film plays out).

Of course, that help might be another reason for Harvey to delay it, if you are being really cynical.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Michael is not going to win an Oscar for Macbeth. Academy voters don't go for Shakespeare and neither Harvey nor any other of the possible distributors who might have picked it up would have spent a lot of time and/or effort to campaign for it. Why Harvey picked it up, I don't know. Sometimes he just picks up films he likes the idea of and then ends up screwing them over.
> 
> The value of Macbeth is to build Michael a great acting portfolio for late 2015 to show his skill and create a case for an Oscar for another film, most likely Jobs, but possibly LBTO (respected director, good cast, opportunity for him to show a lot or range and emotion he hasn't previously demonstrated). Macbeth can help make his case for awards success with his peers (SAG) and critics leading up to the Oscars. So even if Harvey doesn't release it with awards in mind, if he releases Macbeth in the fall, it helps Michael with his Oscar campaign for another film (if another film plays out).
> 
> Of course, that help might be another reason for Harvey to delay it, if you are being really cynical.



I don't see TLBO getting a 2015 release and much less an Oscar. My POV. Maybe independent awards.

Shakespeare is rarely nominated, TRUE, but don't say it 100% that Macbeth won't get any nod. Let's wait. At least in British awards it might have a good reception, which is awesome too.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> I don't see TLBO getting a 2015 release and much less an Oscar. My POV. Maybe independent awards.



The producer said it will be at TIFF. It's Dreamworks, not an indy production company. I assume the quality will determine the release date.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> The producer said it will be at TIFF. It's Dreamworks, not an indy production company. I assume the quality will determine the release date.



I said release on theaters  Eleanor Rigby, Begin Again, Place Beyond the Pines all premiered at TIFF and got released a year later, even with generally positive reviews. It's not quality only, it depends on how the race is and if it really has any shot.

I thought TLBO was an independent movie, sorry. Still, my intuition doesn't see it at the Oscars AT ALL but it's just me. Let's see later this year, I can be totally wrong.


----------



## BagBerry13

twiddlebird said:


> AV is still an unknown. Emma Watson has star power. Why wouldn't they choose Emma Watson to star with Tom Hanks? She's a lot more bankable than AV. *Nobody outside of the industry knows who AV is.*



I wouldn't say that. She's wider known in Europe. Three or four years ago she was one of the Berlinale's Shooting Stars. She's done a few very well-received European films among them The Royal Affair and Anna Karenina which gave her attention. Just because this didn't translate to the US doesn't mean she's entirely unknown.
If you guys like it or not she's an upcoming actress getting lots of opportunities. She's Cumberbatch 4 years ago but no one complained about him being everywhere. She never said she _wants_ to be well known she just pointed out that it would happen after all her films have come out this year.


----------



## twiddlebird

BagBerry13 said:


> I wouldn't say that. She's wider known in Europe. Three or four years ago she was one of the Berlinale's Shooting Stars. She's done a few very well-received European films among them The Royal Affair and Anna Karenina which gave her attention. Just because this didn't translate to the US doesn't mean she's entirely unknown.
> If you guys like it or not she's an upcoming actress getting lots of opportunities. She's Cumberbatch 4 years ago but no one complained about him being everywhere. She never said she _wants_ to be well known she just pointed out that it would happen after all her films have come out this year.



The statement was in response to the idea of producers having to settle for the likes of Emma Watson after AV left the project. As a business decision, getting Emma was a far better investment for the project than AV. AV might be better known in Europe vs US, but Emma is better known _all over.  _Emma can sell a movie like AV can't - everywhere.


----------



## libeth

Glad to see all these positive reviews!  Michael and Marion looking fine as always. Yesterday I heard some Italian journalists talking about one of the best Shakespearean  adaptations of all time. Many Italian critics have already left.I've read some complaints about it being too stylished,not enough violent in the same way Snowtown is.Praise for Michael and Marion. If I find some interesting interviews from those whose taste I trust more,I'll post them. I was reading some French reviews and this telerama review is very good:   http://www.telerama.fr/festival-de-...l-fassbender-egale-les-plus-grands,127042.php


> Galère évitée par Marion Cotillard : elle a, semble-t-il, beaucoup travaillé son accent (comme le polonais de The Immigrant et le belge pour Deux jours, une nuit). Elle fait, donc, le job, et plutôt bien. Elle assure. Elle donne au personnage, dès les premières scènes, grâce à ses regards, une noirceur que dément son sourire  un rien trop constant, peut-être Son metteur en scène fait le job, lui aussi (on avait découvert et apprécié son style, tout de violence et de perversité, dans Les Crimes de Snowtown, à la Semaine de la Critique de Cannes, en 2011). Certes, il simplifie la pièce, en fait, par moments, un « soap opera »  et non une tragédie et multiplie, surtout au début, des ralentis inutiles. Mais  la lutte quil instaure constamment entre lobscurité des décors et le rouge des meurtres et des incendies, ne manque pas dampleur, ni de vigueur. La rencontre de Macbeth avec les trois sorcières passe très bien, le banquet avec le fantôme sanglant, aussi. Et le dénouement  Macbeth agenouillé, tête baissée, dans la mort et non pas à terre  recèle une vraie grandeur. Grandeur quapporte, à chaque instant, Michael Fassbender. Depuis Angel de François Ozon (2007), on le savait beau et doué. Couvé par le regard amoureux de son réalisateur fétiche, Steve McQueen, il était remarquable dans Hunger (2008) et, aussi contestable que soit le film, dans Shame (2011). Ici, il égale les plus grands : Orson Welles et tous les autres. Son physique laide, évidemment : sa force, sa carrure rendent infiniment émouvante linnocence du personnage, perdue avec le premier meurtre, qui le précipite droit vers un bain de sang qui le dépasse. Jusquau bout, la tyrannie que Macbeth exerce semble enfantine (il se raccroche aux prophéties des sorcières comme un gamin aux contes quon lui lit). Tout, en lui, même sa grandeur, est absurde. Du coup, la célèbre réplique (« La vie est une histoire dite par un idiot, pleine de bruit et de fureur, et qui ne signifie rien »), que Michael Fassbender prononce avec une sorte de terreur lasse, nen devient que plus belle. Si demain, le jury ne le récompense pas, il devra vraiment expliquer pourquoi.


 These pics are very cute: http://people.premiere.fr/Photos-pe...ael-Fassbender-superstars-du-Festival-4182990


----------



## BagBerry13

twiddlebird said:


> The statement was in response to the idea of producers having to settle for the likes of Emma Watson after AV left the project. As a business decision, getting Emma was a far better investment for the project than AV. AV might be better known in Europe vs US, but Emma is better known _all over.  _Emma can sell a movie like AV can't - everywhere.



I get what you're saying but having a diva like Tom Hanks in a movie forces you to hire a less known actress. If they get Emma Watson you can be sure there'll be discussions. They don't need two well known actors to sell the movie when they got Tom Hanks. And producers always go for the next big thing. And as I said she's upcoming. Hollywood has noticed.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> Michael is not going to win an Oscar for Macbeth. Academy voters don't go for Shakespeare and neither Harvey nor any other of the possible distributors who might have picked it up would have spent a lot of time and/or effort to campaign for it. Why Harvey picked it up, I don't know. Sometimes he just picks up films he likes the idea of and then ends up screwing them over.
> 
> The value of Macbeth is to build Michael a great acting portfolio for late 2015 to show his skill and create a case for an Oscar for another film, most likely Jobs, but possibly LBTO (respected director, good cast, opportunity for him to show a lot or range and emotion he hasn't previously demonstrated). Macbeth can help make his case for awards success with his peers (SAG) and critics leading up to the Oscars. So even if Harvey doesn't release it with awards in mind, if he releases Macbeth in the fall, it helps Michael with his Oscar campaign for another film (if another film plays out).
> 
> Of course, that help might be another reason for Harvey to delay it, if you are being really cynical.



I agree with you. Macbeth and TLBO can help him if Steve Jobs is good.


----------



## twiddlebird

BagBerry13 said:


> I get what you're saying but having a diva like Tom Hanks in a movie forces you to hire a less known actress. If they get Emma Watson you can be sure there'll be discussions. They don't need two well known actors to sell the movie when they got Tom Hanks. And producers always go for the next big thing. And as I said she's upcoming. *Hollywood has noticed.*



Hollywood is also fickle, greedy, and has a short attention span. Nothing is inevitable.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Glad to see all these positive reviews!  Michael and Marion looking fine as always. Yesterday I heard some Italian journalists talking about one of the best Shakespearean  adaptations of all time. Many Italian critics have already left.I've read some complaints about it being too stylished,not enough violent in the same way Snowtown is.Praise for Michael and Marion. If I find some interesting interviews from those whose taste I trust more,I'll post them. I was reading some French reviews and this telerama review is very good:   http://www.telerama.fr/festival-de-...l-fassbender-egale-les-plus-grands,127042.php  These pics are very cute: http://people.premiere.fr/Photos-pe...ael-Fassbender-superstars-du-Festival-4182990



Ooooh thanks! Loved the pics  I was just a bit upset cause I thought they would have more fun at the photocall and red carpet like at the AMFAR. I've seen Michael "happier" in these things before and today he wasn't. Anyway, glad about positive reviews!


----------



## Lou9

libeth said:


> Glad to see all these positive reviews!  Michael and Marion looking fine as always. Yesterday I heard some Italian journalists talking about one of the best Shakespearean  adaptations of all time. Many Italian critics have already left.I've read some complaints about it being too stylished,not enough violent in the same way Snowtown is.Praise for Michael and Marion. If I find some interesting interviews from those whose taste I trust more,I'll post them. I was reading some French reviews and this telerama review is very good:   http://www.telerama.fr/festival-de-...l-fassbender-egale-les-plus-grands,127042.php  These pics are very cute: http://people.premiere.fr/Photos-pe...ael-Fassbender-superstars-du-Festival-4182990



Thank you! I saw that French review - very nice!


----------



## libeth

I wouldn't dismiss their chances for the acting prizes but I'm not very confident.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Gyllenhaal??? Never. Weinstein has another boxing movie this year, he'll try leading actor with Hateful Eight. Jake has chances with Demolition IMO
> 
> If Weinstein isn't doing anything for Macbeth, why did he buy it then? He already knew about all those films when he decided to buy the film, at least their projects. If Jobs is badly received or his performance, Michael's only shot will be with Macbeth. Since it got rave reviews in Britain, mostly in US and even mixed ones praised acting...he has better shots with this movie. Shakespeare is hard but nothing is impossible
> 
> Harvey will do with Mara what IFC did with Arquette: campaign for supporting, even though it's more of a leading role so she has more chances. Based on what I've read, Marion is superb and she can get a nod if the film is well promoted.


Gyllenhaal is already considered his main push. He was at his showreel and Harvey was pretty explicit about his intentions.Some publications have even reported it. 



mchris55 said:


> Do you know if it was the private screening from last night or the one Harvey had for Southpaw earlier in the week?
> 
> I am so sick of this. Red headed stepchild in more ways than one.
> 
> Just give us the darn date Harvey!!!


Last night there was a private screening. I didn't know about the other one.


----------



## pennylane93

BagBerry13 said:


> I wouldn't say that. She's wider known in Europe. Three or four years ago she was one of the Berlinale's Shooting Stars. She's done a few very well-received European films among them The Royal Affair and Anna Karenina which gave her attention. Just because this didn't translate to the US doesn't mean she's entirely unknown.
> If you guys like it or not she's an upcoming actress getting lots of opportunities. She's Cumberbatch 4 years ago but no one complained about him being everywhere. She never said she _wants_ to be well known she just pointed out that it would happen after all her films have come out this year.



IA.   And she's not entirely  unknown in the US either, with ex machina many people start to notice her, if tons of tweets and comments are any indications. Also, when it comes to putting her name on the map, i think she's done really really well for a Swedish actress.  I mean how many Swedish actresses who have recently managed to get wide recognition internationally? Noomi is the only one I can think of and even Noomi wouldn't be recognized by most people in the US


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> IA.   And she's not entirely  unknown in the US either, with ex machina many people start to notice her, if tons of tweets and comments are any indications. Also, when it comes to putting her name on the map, i think she's done really really well for a Swedish actress.  I mean how many Swedish actresses who have recently managed to get wide recognition internationally? Noomi is the only one I can think of and even Noomi wouldn't be recognized by most people in the US



She's still getting noticed. Among critics she's way more known than last year but among the audience, ordinary people? Just see how many pics are there of her at the MET, AMFAR, Macbeth's premiere, etc: only a few. Paps follow her when she's with Michael mostly.

For me, Alicia wil get indeed famous among the audience later this year, with Danish Girl. Tulip Fever maybe. Adam Jones her name isn't even on the poster.


----------



## pennylane93

libeth said:


> Glad to see all these positive reviews!  Michael and Marion looking fine as always. Yesterday I heard some Italian journalists talking about one of the best Shakespearean  adaptations of all time. Many Italian critics have already left.I've read some complaints about it being too stylished,not enough violent in the same way Snowtown is.



Really? Lol i read some US review saying the violence is too much, that kurzel put the violence front and center, and consequently sidelined the text


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> I get what you're saying but having a diva like Tom Hanks in a movie forces you to hire a less known actress. If they get Emma Watson you can be sure there'll be discussions. They don't need two well known actors to sell the movie when they got Tom Hanks. And producers always go for the next big thing. And as I said she's upcoming. Hollywood has noticed.



The comparisons people are making with Jessica Chastain are right,and yes,Hollywood has noticed. I've  seen few times that level of praise from journalists ,critics,HW insiders. And people who are seing her in Ex Machina are very impressed by her acting.
It depends on what studios are searching. If they want a more popular name for a blockbuster-type of movie,Emma is better. If they are searching good acting,Alicia is way better than Emma.If the film was sold with her name attached,it's very likely she is the one who has dropped it. I hope not for AC.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Gyllenhaal is already considered his main push. He was at his showreel and Harvey was pretty explicit about his intentions.Some publications have even reported it.
> 
> 
> Last night there was a private screening. I didn't know about the other one.



No he isn't. Just because Harvey said that Jake will get a nod for it? He also said that Macbeth has two of the best performances of the year and apparently he didn't even attend the premiere. Sorry but I don't believe in any single word this man says 

And if he really wanted Gyllenhaal for Southpow, why a Summer release? He ain't no Blanchett, who won an Oscar for Blue Jasmine after a July release in 2013. Many websites are considering Jake for leading in Demolition, among them:

http://awardswatch.com/predictions/...dley-cooper-tom-hiddleston-michael-fassbender

http://www.indiewire.com/article/2016-oscar-predictions-best-actor-20150313


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Really? Lol i read some US review saying the violence is too much, that kurzel put the violence front and center, and consequently sidelined the text



Me too LOL That's what we call different POVs. Each person sees movies in a way


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


> I get what you're saying but having a diva like Tom Hanks in a movie forces you to hire a less known actress. If they get Emma Watson you can be sure there'll be discussions. They don't need two well known actors to sell the movie when they got Tom Hanks. And producers always go for the next big thing. And as I said she's upcoming. Hollywood has noticed.



Tom Hanks is a diva? Really? This is a serious question, now. Is he more of a diva than the average actor?

Because, I see him as the man who made Barkhad Abdi. Who just happened to steal the BAFTA from MF, is this true??

Everyone I know who has seen C. Phillips is ALL about "Who is the Captain now!!?"

I'm confused.


----------



## libeth

pennylane93 said:


> Really? Lol i read some US review saying the violence is too much, that kurzel put the violence front and center, and consequently sidelined the text



Probably they expected the _ same _ ferocity.Someone thinks that producers have limited Kurzel.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> She's still getting noticed. Among critics she's way more known than last year but among the audience, ordinary people? Just see how many pics are there of her at the MET, AMFAR, Macbeth's premiere, etc: only a few. Paps follow her when she's with Michael mostly.
> 
> For me, Alicia wil get indeed famous among the audience later this year, with Danish Girl. Tulip Fever maybe. Adam Jones her name isn't even on the poster.


Yep, that's why I said people just started to notice her.  I think she'll be famous among audience if Man From Uncle is indeed a summer blockbuster like some are suggesting.  And about adam jones, she's just a cameo apparently..


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> No he isn't. Just because Harvey said that Jake will get a nod for it? He also said that Macbeth has two of the best performances of the year and apparently he didn't even attend the premiere. Sorry but I don't believe in any single word this man says
> 
> And if he really wanted Gyllenhaal for Southpow, why a Summer release? He ain't no Blanchett, who won an Oscar for Blue Jasmine after a July release in 2013. Many websites are considering Jake for leading in Demolition, among them:
> 
> http://awardswatch.com/predictions/...dley-cooper-tom-hiddleston-michael-fassbender
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/2016-oscar-predictions-best-actor-20150313



He doesn't care about Macbeth. He seems to care about Jake. Actually,even with a summer release,Southpaw seems to be something that AMPAs will eat up.


----------



## libeth

pennylane93 said:


> IA.   And she's not entirely  unknown in the US either, with ex machina many people start to notice her, if tons of tweets and comments are any indications. Also, when it comes to putting her name on the map, i think she's done really really well for a Swedish actress.  I mean how many Swedish actresses who have recently managed to get wide recognition internationally? Noomi is the only one I can think of and even Noomi wouldn't be recognized by most people in the US



She has put her name on the map very well,it's true,but AC is not a smart move for her career.


----------



## mchris55

To me this will be very interesting. I honestly do not know where the UNCLE audience is coming from, but clearly it is not my sort of thing, so I claim ignorance. In TLBO, her character is not sympathetic from my brief perusal of the novel. So in my mind, we have the Danish Girl which can easily be turned into a Redmayne vehicle. It is Hollywood, and there are not many juicy parts for women. To me, and maybe only to me, her team has a lot of work to do if they want to deliver on what they have represented to the public.


----------



## PSawyer

pennylane93 said:


> And about adam jones, she's just a cameo apparently..



And so is Jamie Dornan, he has a 2-minute scene, but his name is on the poster.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> He doesn't care about Macbeth. He seems to care about Jake. Actually,even with a summer release,Southpaw seems to be something that AMPAs will eat up.



Agree about Macbeth =) Totally disagree about Jake. Harvey seems to like Marion too. Bought Immigrant, Little Prince (Uk), Nine and now Macbeth...we'll see who's right later! Hahaha Hateful Eight is his choice for leading IMO.


----------



## pennylane93

mchris55 said:


> To me this will be very interesting. I honestly do not know where the UNCLE audience is coming from, but clearly it is not my sort of thing, so I claim ignorance. In TLBO, her character is not sympathetic from my brief perusal of the novel. So in my mind, we have the Danish Girl which can easily be turned into a Redmayne vehicle. It is Hollywood, and there are not many juicy parts for women. To me, and maybe only to me, her team has a lot of work to do if they want to deliver on what they have represented to the public.



Lol i cant stand her character in TLBO either.  

Imo she shouldn't drop the circle since it would be a big opportunity for her to play the lead character, she'll be supporting in AC and Bourne.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## pennylane93

PSawyer said:


> And so is Jamie Dornan, he has a 2-minute scene, but his name is on the poster.


Not surprising to me.. Dornan's name will sell more to audience than Alicia's.   I thought Lily James' name will be on the poster as well...


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


>



Sigh..


----------



## Morgane

Others:


----------



## Morgane

http://browngirlslovefassy.tumblr.com


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Why? This is a thread for Michael Fassbender, one in which I've seen negative comments made about him. Why can't negative comments about his girlfriend be made as well? That's how fandoms usually work.
> 
> It's funny, I just read through this entire thread catching up and it's interesting how the beginning mirrors now - he was filming Macbeth, he was having girl drama with accusations of PR stunts being pulled. And back then, just about everyone had nothing but negative things to say about Madalina, and how it wasn't serious even though it went on for many months, and she was seen with him in Scotland or wherever while he was filming, and he cancelled numerous promos to be with her. Too bad you weren't here then to set everyone straight about that! Oh, wait.



Lool, as if there's any comparison between Alicia and Madalina. He's not having any girl drama now, quite the opposite. He looks like a man who's loving the way his life is and she must be contributing to that. Problem with the negative comments is that when people accuse them of PR stunts they're accusing him as well and I know he has no interest in this type of nonsense.  Aside from the fact that he's not exactly short of work so why would he need to. He's a genuine man with way too much integrity to have any inclination to meddle in such shallow antics. I can't speak for other actors but Michael isn't a Hollywood type and distances himself from all that superficial stuff. Hence if you see him in PDA pics with AV its because he genuinely wants to be with her and is in a loving relationship. They both seem very happy together so I don't understand why some people are eager for them to split or put out an angle that they're not genuine. Don't forget he chose her and he's keeping her very close to him.She will be around long term and its time people accepted that.


----------



## Underoos!

Something is very fishy with this Alicia story.  Why would she sign a deal to do The Circle if she wanted a role in AC?  For Pete's sake , she's dating one of the producers, wouldn't they have discussed this a while back?  It's as if this is her back up plan.  I feel that the AC tidbit was thrown out there so if she doesn't get the Bourne role, people will already think she has a role in AC!  

Anyhow, I think she would kill for the Bourne role.  The movies are proven at the box office (I didn't see the one with Renner.) and have a huge built in fan base. That's what she wants. Thirsty, thirsty.

Even though AC has a big fan base, will people want to see a movie about it?

None of this has been confirmed yet so who knows what's actually going on!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Lool, as if there's any comparison between Alicia and Madalina. He's not having any girl drama now, quite the opposite. He looks like a man who's loving the way his life is and she must be contributing to that. Problem with the negative comments is that when people accuse them of PR stunts they're accusing him as well and I know he has no interest in this type of nonsense.  Aside from the fact that he's not exactly short of work so why would he need to...



Maybe he'd need to because people like Aaron Sorkin still don't know or care who Michael Fassbender is, and that hinders him from getting the projects he wants? And maybe because there is concern that the general adult movie-going public still don't really know him outside of being Magneto, and that's targeted to teen boys (although I think people are coming to terms with the idea of the huge movie star as household name being dead). Plus, I dont think everyone in HW is in his corner. Yes, yes, his co-stars all love him, but HW is bigger than that... like, maybe he's annoyed or pissed someone off? That kind of thing can easily happen when one perhaps drinks too much or thinks with the little head too often. HW is full of judgemental hypocrites. I also think maybe he really doesn't want to be Gerard Butler or Colin Farrell. But, it seems like he's spent this year showing just how well behaved he can be, and he does look better for it, so good for him. I'm sure PR concerns had nothing to do with it and that love is all he needs. 

As far as the women go, there must be some comparison between the two, as they both managed to hook up with Fassbender and capture his interest for months. Although TBH, as tacky as she is, I actually find Madalina the more interesting of the two. But you'd know better I suppose, as you seem to have a very deep insight into the mind of MF with the way you declare your opinions like fact, almost as if you were the man himself! Which I'm definitely not accusing you of being, because I know that you're not. I just find it so very... fassinating.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Underoos! said:


> None of this has been confirmed yet so who knows what's actually going on!



Pure speculation: The Circle package is trying to sell in the US (what was announced was only international markets I think), and maybe there's interest, but only with a bigger name attached, or even a specific name attached. Because her role is the lead - not even just the female lead, but the actual protagonist the story revolves around. Tom Hanks' role (if he's who I think) would be much smaller. Whoever said producers go for the next big thing is wrong, producers / distributors / anyone on the money end goes for the already big thing whenever they can, because they see that as the equivalent of going with the surest money-making thing as possible. So yes, she is probably just trying to save face because they made such a big deal about the Circle announcement. 

It's interesting, because I recently read a kind of snarky comment from MF where he was asked if he's doing a certain project, and he said something like "I checked the Internet and it says I am, so I must be." That's sort of the idea at play here, and it's a tactic publicists often use. The irony.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


>



It's a shame they completely changed their behavior after AMFAR. Macbeth's photocall and red carpet were boring as hell. At least they still look good together =)


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> It's a shame they completely changed their behavior after AMFAR. Macbeth's photocall and red carpet were boring as hell. *At least they still look good together =)*




 Yes, they look great together but I think theirs behavior at the photocall and red carpet
 were more "normal" IMO.

I have seen speculations about this in other places, SMH at some comments, seen two tracks:
1. AV was mad and jealous, she couldn´t handle all cuteness and the affection Michael and Marion showed. *I really hope and don´t think this is the case.* Yes, she probably had a tough night but I believe Alicia have the maturity to manage 
2. It was late in the evening and a few drinks came along, tipsy or maybe a little drunk.

Here is my take: If I worked as Michael or Marions PR I had suggested that they should "tone it down", the affection I mean. Not about Alicia, it´s about Michael and Marion.
We laughed at the article about them, said it was hilarious gossip and I think posters in here is right but after AMFAR the gossip have raised again. 
*This is the last thing they need IMO* and I´m sure that the PR people are aware about this gossip


----------



## aerissse

cache2.asset-cache.net/gc/474515290-marion-cotillard-attends-the-macbeth-gettyimages.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=GkZZ8bf5zL1ZiijUmxa7QTWdvePVYmfbUA3g3N9I9xu02CnV2Qqiptqdx%2bR3n6UYhmjfx2XYW6XTJ13X%2fDUnwA%3d%3d

Michael ...


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> Tom Hanks is a diva? Really? This is a serious question, now. Is he more of a diva than the average actor?
> 
> Because, I see him as the man who made Barkhad Abdi. Who just happened to steal the BAFTA from MF, is this true??
> 
> Everyone I know who has seen C. Phillips is ALL about "Who is the Captain now!!?"
> 
> I'm confused.



Yes, he is. I know someone who met him in a working environment and who confirmed it. And for me it's actually not hard to believe after what he did in Germany a couple years ago.
He's one of those who really just puts the nice guy image on to sell movies.


----------



## italian style

And as we thought here he is...,


----------



## bhb2014

aerissse said:


> cache2.asset-cache.net/gc/474515290-marion-cotillard-attends-the-macbeth-gettyimages.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=GkZZ8bf5zL1ZiijUmxa7QTWdvePVYmfbUA3g3N9I9xu02CnV2Qqiptqdx%2bR3n6UYhmjfx2XYW6XTJ13X%2fDUnwA%3d%3d
> 
> Michael ...



Can't see it =(((


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yes, they look great together but I think theirs behavior at the photocall and red carpet
> were more "normal" IMO.
> 
> I have seen speculations about this in other places, SMH at some comments, seen two tracks:
> 1. AV was mad and jealous, she couldn´t handle all cuteness and the affection Michael and Marion showed. *I really hope and don´t think this is the case.* Yes, she probably had a tough night but I believe Alicia have the maturity to manage
> 2. It was late in the evening and a few drinks came along, tipsy or maybe a little drunk.
> 
> Here is my take: If I worked as Michael or Marions PR I had suggested that they should "tone it down", the affection I mean. Not about Alicia, it´s about Michael and Marion.
> We laughed at the article about them, said it was hilarious gossip and I think posters in here is right but after AMFAR the gossip have raised again.
> *This is the last thing they need IMO* and I´m sure that the PR people are aware about this gossip



Couldn't agree more! =)


----------



## miss clare

Michael and Alicia after Macbeth premiere. https://twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/602444101053722625/photo/1


----------



## pennylane93

he was on sky sports earlier at the GP


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3006856

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

I don't know why people get their panties in a twist about their behaviour at the amfAR gala. They both were a bit tipsy, they're buddies and had a bit of fun on stage. They clearly got on well during the Macbeth shooting and it seems they're still very friendly with each other. Why does everyone have to be romantically linked just because they get along well?


----------



## pennylane93

with alicia at monaco


----------



## miss clare

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3006856
> 
> Source


Is that Alicia's earring Michael has on his ear?


----------



## bhb2014




----------



## pennylane93

miss clare said:


> Is that Alicia's earring Michael has on his ear?


lool seems like it is!


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> lool seems like it is!



Jeez, how old is he again? I have no problems with them as a couple since now I believe in their relationship but this is ridiculous. He's acting like a teenager. Wearing her earrings? Soon he'll wear her underwear LOL


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Jeez, how old is he again? I have no problems with them as a couple since now I believe in their relationship but this is ridiculous. He's acting like a teenager. Wearing her earrings? Soon he'll wear her underwear LOL



he seems drunk lol


----------



## cir74




----------



## cir74

Marion's earrings


----------



## BagBerry13

cir74 said:


> Marion's earrings



No. These pictures are from the after party of Macbeth. The others are from the amfAR gala. Different event, different day.


----------



## bhb2014

cir74 said:


> Marion's earrings



What's up with her earrings? LOL Similar to Vikander's but not the same.


----------



## Lou9

italian style said:


> And as we thought here he is...,



That's Liam Cunningham, right? Aww!


----------



## pennylane93

yes here's more with liam


----------



## SusanBeach

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't know why people get their panties in a twist about their behaviour at the amfAR gala. They both were a bit tipsy, they're buddies and had a bit of fun on stage. *They clearly got on well during the Macbeth shooting and it seems they're still very friendly with each other*. Why does everyone have to be romantically linked just because they get along well?



 I agree with you, nothing wrong!! What I meant was sadly there are a lot of people on different sites that thinks the gossiparticle is true, I have read a lot of crap!!
My thought was that because of this they were little different but who knows


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3006971


View attachment 3006972

Source


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


> Yes, he is. I know someone who met him in a working environment and who confirmed it. And for me it's actually not hard to believe after what he did in Germany a couple years ago.
> He's one of those who really just puts the nice guy image on to sell movies.



I had no idea. Thanks for the info. I NEED to know about Germany. Please bring it ?!?


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> I had no idea. Thanks for the info. I NEED to know about Germany. Please bring it ?!?



He was here to promote, I think, Cloud Atlas. He went on a variety show called _Wetten, dass.._. with Halle Berry. This show is (was, it's cancelled now) very unique. It's only on once a month and had very high ratings. It runs for almost 3 hours without breaks and essentially the celebs that come on are patrons for people who bet that they can do certain things (like opening a beer bottle with a digger) and sometimes get involved in the bets.
Most American celebs say after an hour they "have to catch a flight" so they can go but some celebs were really game for it like Kevin James who's hugely popular here due to King of Queens. Another one was Justin Timberlake who was on the show multiple times. He was down for anything. It is not your typical American talk show where you can walk off after 10 minutes. You have to stay engaged and you don't get your prepared questions which I guess overwhelmed most Americans. They can drop their typical promo lines but they would also get quirky questions.
Anyways, Tom Hanks was supposed to be involved in one of the bets where he had to wear a cat ears hat.


----------



## twiddlebird

BagBerry13 said:


> Anyways, Tom Hanks was supposed to be involved in one of the bets where he had to wear a cat ears hat.
> ...
> Apparently that was too ridiculous for him because the next day when he had to do more press for Cloud Atlas he complained to all the press about how that show went on for too long and all the things he had to do. *He was really badmouthing it which was a bad move given that he wanted to sell a movie.* Halle Berry was just quietly sitting on the couch hoping for it to be over soon but Hanks really tried to be funny and all but it was too exaggerated.
> ...
> Btw, it's the same show Will Arnett complained about. Told ya, North Americans don't get it.



It's okay if they don't like it. They have a right to their opinions, and btw it's not ALL Americans that don't get it. You said yourself that not all American actors were irritated by the show's format. Some were game, so the broad brush your using by your own words isn't necessary. The statements of Europeans are this, and Americans are that doesn't do justice to people. People are people.

Also, what if he was badmouthing the show? He's free to say what he wants as a respected actor. I don't think making a few German viewers mad at him was going to significantly effect the movie's bottom line and profits. The impact of the missing German dollars would be minimal to it's overall numbers.


----------



## BagBerry13

twiddlebird said:


> It's okay if they don't like it. They have a right to their opinions, and btw it's not ALL Americans that don't get it. You said yourself that not all American actors were irritated by the show's format. Some were game, so the broad brush your using by your own words isn't necessary. The statements of Europeans are this, and Americans are that doesn't do justice to people. People are people.
> 
> Also, what if he was badmouthing the show? He's free to say what he wants as a respected actor. I don't think making a few German viewers mad at him was going to significantly effect the movie's bottom line and profits. The impact of the missing German dollars would be minimal to it's overall numbers.



Yeah but the only people that were complaining at all were the Americans. And the people mentioned were the exception from the rule.
And obviously you didn't catch the aftermath. This was a huge deal in Germany. He badmouthed one of the longest running shows with over 35 mio. viewers. The movie was partly made in Germany with a German director. And if the German money wouldn't be so important why is it still considered one of the biggest markets in Europe?

Sorry if you're a Tom Hanks fan but I've got my opinion (and actual confirmation) too.


----------



## twiddlebird

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but the only people that were complaining at all were the Americans. And the people mentioned were the exception from the rule.
> And obviously you didn't catch the aftermath. This was a huge deal in Germany. He badmouthed one of the longest running shows with over 35 mio. viewers. The movie was partly made in Germany with a German director. And if the German money wouldn't be so important why is it still considered one of the biggest markets in Europe?
> 
> Sorry if you're a Tom Hanks fan but I've got my opinion (and actual confirmation) too.



I think the reason for the complaining is that in the US there aren't any shows like this, and their expectations probably weren't properly set. I think the ones that were complaining probably thought better of it, only after they agreed to do it. They probably should have said "no" in the first place, but didn't.

That said, Germany is a portion of a portion of the overall global cinema market. I'm certain they wouldn't actively turn down any dollars where they can earn them, but I'm sure not every single German turned their back on Tom Hanks's movies.

From what I'm reading most Europeans who post here don't hold arrogance and diva'ish attitudes against actors, unless they're Americans. There appears to be a double standard here.


----------



## BagBerry13

twiddlebird said:


> I think the reason for the complaining is that in the US there aren't any shows like this, and their expectations probably weren't properly set. I think the ones that were complaining probably thought better of it, only after they agreed to do it. They probably should have said "no" in the first place, but didn't.
> 
> That said, Germany is a portion of a portion of the overall global cinema market. I'm certain they wouldn't actively turn down any dollars where they can earn them, but I'm sure not every single German turned their back on Tom Hanks's movies.
> 
> From what I'm reading most Europeans who post here don't hold arrogance and diva'ish attitudes against actors, unless they're Americans. There appears to be a double standard here.



Oh please, don't give me the "they didn't know what they've got into". A quick Google search or a well-informed publicist would've told them what kind of show that is.

I never said everyone turned their back on Hanks. Where did you get that from? I'm just giving you the overall impression Germans would've gotten from that German press junket. What decision every single one of them made? I don't know.

And there you go generalising yourself. I for example hold a diva attitude against anyone no matter the nationality. And if you're referring to Alicia's interview again, that's not diva behaviour IMO. You guys like it to be ... for whatever reason.


----------



## twiddlebird

BagBerry13 said:


> Oh please, don't give me the "they didn't know what they've got into". A quick Google search or a well-informed publicist would've told them what kind of show that is.
> 
> I never said everyone turned their back on Hanks. Where did you get that from? I'm just giving you the overall impression Germans would've gotten from that German press junket. What decision every single one of them made? I don't know.
> 
> And there you go generalising yourself. I for example hold a diva attitude against anyone no matter the nationality. And if you're referring to Alicia's interview again, that's not diva behaviour IMO. You guys like it to be ... for whatever reason.



LOL, who says the people use Google, or do their own research? We don't really know what they knew, but you were implying they were well informed when they just as easily could have not been informed. Who knows what they knew? No one but them and their handlers.

You implied that people possibly turned their backs on Tom Hanks. That was quite clear.

AV a diva? We don't know. AV portrayed as arrogant and entitled? Repeatedly. Where there's smoke, there's fire.


----------



## Lou9

Hate to interrupt a random fight about Tom Hanks, but Vincent Lindon won Best Actor at Cannes.

I'm sure Michael enjoyed his day at Monaco regardless!


----------



## twiddlebird

Lou9 said:


> Hate to interrupt a random fight about Tom Hanks, but Vincent Lindon won Best Actor at Cannes.
> 
> I'm sure Michael enjoyed his day at Monaco regardless!



I'm sure he did. We'll probably be seeing him at the Canadian GP soon. 

BTW: I'm done with the argument. There are clearly cultural differences (European vs. American ) that won't be resolved at a purse forum. Agreeing to disagree again...


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Imagine if Youth wins the Palm d'Or? OMG, Madalina will feast on that for ages, lol.

ETA: It went to Dheepan. That would've been hilarious though if she of all people wound up with a Palm d'Or winning film on her resume, lol.


----------



## Hackensack

Dheepan won the Palme d'Or.  So we're spared some MG antics, at least.


----------



## Lou9

Oh, I'm sure he'll be at the Canadian GP. Hopefully this time he'll get McAvoy and the other X-Men folks invited to Red Bull so we'll get some good pictures.

Is there an outside chance he'll show up at the IFTAs tonight? What time is that?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Hackensack said:


> Dheepan won the Palme d'Or.  So we're spared some MG antics, at least.



But her antics are so amusing! It's hilarious how she legit trolls fans (at least during the MF era, lol) and is so shameless about showing how she's checking out everything everyone says about her online. Like, NFG. Thats better than all the lying celebs who say they're too technologically retarded or just above it all to use the Internet and have never Googled themselves and what's a Google anyway... these are people who wanted to be famous. Of course they've Googled themselves, of course their PR people if not them have their names and nicknames on Google alert. Like, come on dude, you're fooling no one!

/random mini rant, sorry!


----------



## Lou9

Michael did not have a good night awards-wise: lost the IFTA, as well. Dom and Lenny Abrahamson both won for Frank, however.


----------



## pearlyqueen

More photos from Monaco F1 today


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> yes here's more with liam


 Liam!! Cute pics.


----------



## mollie12

LOL that last pic.  No "stiffness" there.  

Also, I really, really prefer jeans and t-shirt Fassbender over tuxed-up Fassbender.


----------



## Lambnyla

That's a cute picture of him hugging Alicia from behind.


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


> He was here to promote, I think, Cloud Atlas. He went on a variety show called _Wetten, dass.._. with Halle Berry. This show is (was, it's cancelled now) very unique. It's only on once a month and had very high ratings. It runs for almost 3 hours without breaks and essentially the celebs that come on are patrons for people who bet that they can do certain things (like opening a beer bottle with a digger) and sometimes get involved in the bets.
> Most American celebs say after an hour they "have to catch a flight" so they can go but some celebs were really game for it like Kevin James who's hugely popular here due to King of Queens. Another one was Justin Timberlake who was on the show multiple times. He was down for anything. It is not your typical American talk show where you can walk off after 10 minutes. You have to stay engaged and you don't get your prepared questions which I guess overwhelmed most Americans. They can drop their typical promo lines but they would also get quirky questions.
> Anyways, Tom Hanks was supposed to be involved in one of the bets where he had to wear a cat ears hat.




Thanks for everything! ! I wont be able to comment because life is hectic at the moment but I do appreciate that you took the time to illustrate your ideas.

I will watch this, and comment when I can. Thank you.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> yes here's more with liam


They seem more relaxed. Very cute pics. I knew he would have been there. 



Lou9 said:


> Hate to interrupt a random fight about Tom Hanks, but Vincent Lindon won Best Actor at Cannes.
> 
> I'm sure Michael enjoyed his day at Monaco regardless!


He had no chances,honestly. Some prizes are a bit surprising,but Michael ,Marion,the film itself have never been really in contention. I think they placed Macbeth at the end of the festival for this reason. It's not an "original" project and while its inclusion was not questionable,there's no way they would have awarded it or Michael and Marion.


----------



## miss clare

Lambnyla said:


> That's a cute picture of him hugging Alicia from behind.


Yeah! She looks like the cat that swallowed the canary.


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Yeah! She looks like the cat that swallowed the canary.



WHAT???


----------



## bhb2014

Another pic of Marion, Michael and Zoe at the AMFAR.

http://thebittenword892.tumblr.com/post/119811067139/zoe-kravitz-marion-cotillard-and-michael


----------



## twiddlebird

miss clare said:


> Yeah! She looks like the cat that swallowed the canary.



So true. She knows MF is her ticket to ride.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> So true. She knows MF is her ticket to ride.



What do you mean guys? What's the big deal with this pic?


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> What do you mean guys? What's the big deal with this pic?



Oh, it's just her smiling with him. As far as my comment goes, the only thing I have to say is: Assassins Creed. She'd not even be _considered_ for the role if it weren't for the fact that she's sleeping with a producer of the movie. So yeah, cat that swallowed the canary...


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Oh, it's just her smiling with him. As far as my comment goes, the only thing I have to say is: Assassins Creed. She'd not even be _considered_ for the role if it weren't for the fact that she's sleeping with a producer of the movie. So yeah, cat that swallowed the canary...



Oooh I see LOL I agree that she was cast because of Michael  But it's common to see men/women who cast their partners in their films. This one was weird due to its timing: right after people forgot that Alicia and Guillaume existed and started to say that Marion and Michael looked great together. I just hope Marion doesn't leave this project and Alicia replaces her. I wonder which roles they'll play...


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh I see LOL I agree that she was cast because of Michael  *But it's common to see men/women who cast their partners in their films. *This one was weird due to its timing: right after people forgot that Alicia and Guillaume existed and started to say that Marion and Michael looked great together. I just hope Marion doesn't leave this project and Alicia replaces her. I wonder which roles they'll play...



Ones that they are producing _and_ starring in? I've been thinking of a lot of big Hollywood couples, and unless they are starring together when they meet, I don't see too many that make the business decision to star together again so soon after getting together. It seems like a poor practice to me, and not good business on Michael's part. 

I guess I'd need some examples of successful projects of couples starring and producing together less than a year after they've been together as a couple. I don't know of any.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Ones that they are producing _and_ starring in? I've been thinking of a lot of big Hollywood couples, and unless they are starring together when they meet, I don't see too many that make the business decision to star together again so soon after getting together. It seems like a poor practice to me, and not good business on Michael's part.
> 
> I guess I'd need some examples of successful projects of couples starring and producing together less than a year after they've been together as a couple. I don't know of any.



Hum I get what you're saying. I only found too much coincidence they announce her after what happened at AMFAR and on the Day of Macbeth's premiere. Why not before or after the festival? I still don't understand what happened to The Circle. She quit to be in AC or she lost her role to Watson and Michael decided to cast her in it? I've already seen actors leave a Project a few months after it's bought but not a few days. I'm confused LoL


----------



## Underoos!

I agree with the whole AC thing.  Just weird.  I'm beginning to think the Circle wasn't a done deal for her.

Michael and Alicia have pretty much tried to avoid being photographed together all week but as soon as the Michael and Marion rumors went crazy, low and behold, here they are POSING for photos at the GP.  

Does anybody know if she stayed the whole time at GP or did she leave early and let Michael have guy time?  The reason I ask is, if she left early, it was strictly photo op to calm the Marion rumors.  To me, if you're not into racing, it would have to be boring as hell there.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Hum I get what you're saying. I only found too much coincidence they announce her after what happened at AMFAR and on the Day of Macbeth's premiere. Why not before or after the festival? I still don't understand what happened to The Circle. She quit to be in AC or she lost her role to Watson and Michael decided to cast her in it? I've already seen actors leave a Project a few months after it's bought but not a few days. I'm confused LoL



The whole thing is confusing to me, too. LOL. I guess to play the Devil's Advocate, is that Emma is a much more bankable choice for The Circle, because she is so well known and respected. People genuinely like her. AV is more unknown, with only one movie ever selling much in the US (and one where she's mostly digital at that). Also, considering their box office take is probably expected to be more than half from US Domestic receipts, Emma is a much better bet for the role. AV would be a gamble in US markets.

My gut tells me she lost the role to Emma (and at this point it's only a matter of negotiating Emma's price), and she's been announced for AC to make her appear hot and in demand to try for the more coveted role for her in the Bourne franchise. At least I hope that's the case. I'd prefer to see Michael make decisions like this with his head instead of his heart. Casting his new girlfriend doesn't look like good business as a Producer to me.


----------



## Lou9

I really hate when this thread turns into "let's analyze AV's career," but...

I still think the most important role in the whole equation is Bourne. That is a huge summer blockbuster, which is presumably filming very soon (it comes out next July). If she dropped The Circle for Bourne, it might have cleared up room for AC on her calendar. 

If dropping The Circle days after signing on while the film is being sold to distributors at least partially on your name is strange, so is dropping the lead actress under the same circumstances. I know that Watson is a bigger name, but she has not proven she has box office pull and the film was selling well with distributors already. Hanks with ______ sells this film. Why cause drama by dropping AV?

Now, I may be wearing my Fassbender rose-colored glasses, but I honestly believe that if he advocated casting her, he did so because he thinks she's right for the part. We know very, very well that he does that for friends he thinks are talented. His pretty casual attitude towards his relationships means he probably sees this just like Marion or Liam or John McLean or Justin Kurzel. Is that a good attitude to have with your girlfriend? Probably not. But Michael is Michael.

And to get us back on track:


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Hum I get what you're saying. I only found too much coincidence they announce her after what happened at AMFAR and on the Day of Macbeth's premiere. Why not before or after the festival? I still don't understand what happened to The Circle. She quit to be in AC or she lost her role to Watson and Michael decided to cast her in it? I've already seen actors leave a Project a few months after it's bought but not a few days. I'm confused LoL



Sorry for butting in  but I don't think people pay attention to what happened at amfar as much as we fans do.  Some michael's fans might think that the michael-marion situation is a big deal (not me though, co-stars being friendly? Nothing to see here), but it doesn't mean that other  people will find it newsworthy.  Just Google their name and no rumour came up except for that one gossip site from last week who stated that they're not secretly dating. So yeah, i don't think whatever happened at amfar is relevant enough to interfere with AC announcement or michael's and marion's personal life 

My understanding with the Circle based on the deadline article is that there is still a possibility that they'll have the schedule aligned so she could do all 3 of them, but deadline is predicting that if she's going to drop one of them, it's going to be the Circle.  Remember, it's still just a prediction and so far no one knows what she's going to do.  I also agree with what Lou9 said


----------



## miss clare

Michael and Alicia are supposedly moving in together. http://hub.contactmusic.com/michael...cia-vikander-moving-in-togetherreport_4745351


----------



## twiddlebird

Lou9 said:


> I really hate when this thread turns into "let's analyze AV's career," but...
> 
> 
> 
> I still think the most important role in the whole equation is Bourne. That is a huge summer blockbuster, which is presumably filming very soon (it comes out next July). If she dropped The Circle for Bourne, it might have cleared up room for AC on her calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> If dropping The Circle days after signing on while the film is being sold to distributors at least partially on your name is strange, so is dropping the lead actress under the same circumstances. I know that Watson is a bigger name, but she has not proven she has box office pull and the film was selling well with distributors already. Hanks with ______ sells this film. Why cause drama by dropping AV?
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I may be wearing my Fassbender rose-colored glasses, but I honestly believe that if he advocated casting her, he did so because he thinks she's right for the part. We know very, very well that he does that for friends he thinks are talented. His pretty casual attitude towards his relationships means he probably sees this just like Marion or Liam or John McLean or Justin Kurzel. Is that a good attitude to have with your girlfriend? Probably not. But Michael is Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> And to get us back on track:




The Circle didn't get US distribution, correct? I think that's what they are looking for. They have to get US distribution to make any money for this project. My bet is that they dropped her for a more known and bankable actress in order to seal the U.S. deals. Say what you will about Emma Watson not being bankable (LOL), but she's ahelluva lot better sell to US markets than whatshername AV. 

I think you're thinking that Tom's name alone  would get the US distribution, and ordinarily I would think you're right. However, there must be something about AV that didn't work out with the US distributors... I seriously don't think she dropped this film. She doesn't have enough going on right now to say no to anything. Bourne is far from a done deal (is there even a script?). 

Which brings us back to Michael and AC. I think at best he's throwing that out there to make her seem more appealing to help her get more new work. I think at worst he's casting his girlfriend to help her career overall, and with that I smh.


----------



## pearlyqueen

.





miss clare said:


> Michael and Alicia are supposedly moving in together. http://hub.contactmusic.com/michael...cia-vikander-moving-in-togetherreport_4745351



I wouldn't be surprised if they did move in together but this article hasto be madeup. First Michael's appartment is in London not New York and every time he or they are in New York they stay in a hotel. Also a quick google search has not come up with any Sun article on this topic. Plus in an interview this month a reporter asked him where he lives and he replied London and said something about being European and being happiest when he's in Europe.


----------



## BagBerry13

pennylane93 said:


> Sorry for butting in  but I don't think people pay attention to what happened at amfar as much as we fans do.  Some michael's fans might think that the michael-marion situation is a big deal (not me though, co-stars being friendly? Nothing to see here), but it doesn't mean that other  people will find it newsworthy.  Just Google their name and no rumour came up except for that one gossip site from last week who stated that they're not secretly dating. So yeah, i don't think whatever happened at amfar is relevant enough to interfere with AC announcement or michael's and marion's personal life
> 
> My understanding with the Circle based on the deadline article is that there is still a possibility that they'll have the schedule aligned so she could do all 3 of them, but deadline is predicting that if she's going to drop one of them, it's going to be the Circle.  Remember, it's still just a prediction and so far no one knows what she's going to do.  I also agree with what Lou9 said



Agreed! No one outside the Fassdong fandom cared about this. No major gossip sites picked up on that. It's just the hysteria of the fans. I guess the fans hang onto anyone that is not Alicia.


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


> He was here to promote, I think, Cloud Atlas. He went on a variety show called _Wetten, dass.._. with Halle Berry. This show is (was, it's cancelled now) very unique. It's only on once a month and had very high ratings. It runs for almost 3 hours without breaks and essentially the celebs that come on are patrons for people who bet that they can do certain things (like opening a beer bottle with a digger) and sometimes get involved in the bets.
> Most American celebs say after an hour they "have to catch a flight" so they can go but some celebs were really game for it like Kevin James who's hugely popular here due to King of Queens. Another one was Justin Timberlake who was on the show multiple times. He was down for anything. It is not your typical American talk show where you can walk off after 10 minutes. You have to stay engaged and you don't get your prepared questions which I guess overwhelmed most Americans. They can drop their typical promo lines but they would also get quirky questions.
> Anyways, Tom Hanks was supposed to be involved in one of the bets where he had to wear a cat ears hat.





Thank you so much for your reply. Clearly, I have a lot of reading and viewing to do, but I appreciate the time and effort that you used to answer my question.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Agreed! No one outside the Fassdong fandom cared about this. No major gossip sites picked up on that. It's just the hysteria of the fans. I guess the fans hang onto anyone that is not Alicia.



Agree 100%


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Michael and Alicia are supposedly moving in together. http://hub.contactmusic.com/michael...cia-vikander-moving-in-togetherreport_4745351



Did you see the source? Hahaha on this rhythm he'll marry her during awards season, Like Cumberbatch and Redmayne =)


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Sorry for butting in  but I don't think people pay attention to what happened at amfar as much as we fans do.  Some michael's fans might think that the michael-marion situation is a big deal (not me though, co-stars being friendly? Nothing to see here), but it doesn't mean that other  people will find it newsworthy.  Just Google their name and no rumour came up except for that one gossip site from last week who stated that they're not secretly dating. So yeah, i don't think whatever happened at amfar is relevant enough to interfere with AC announcement or michael's and marion's personal life
> 
> My understanding with the Circle based on the deadline article is that there is still a possibility that they'll have the schedule aligned so she could do all 3 of them, but deadline is predicting that if she's going to drop one of them, it's going to be the Circle.  Remember, it's still just a prediction and so far no one knows what she's going to do.  I also agree with what Lou9 said



As I already posted here, Marion is kind to all her co-stars. I know that nothing happened, happens and ever will happen between them. BUT if you check social networks and even French websites you can read people talking about AMFAR and how good they look together. In Michael's case, Yes, a great chance of being fans who hate Alicia =)

Anyway, I just found too much coincidence Alicia being announced two days after that event, in a movie that has Marion cast. IMO Marion and Michael were asked to behave in a less close way because of this Talk on social networks and the press. Even TheFilmStage joked about that "liplock" LoL

I Also think AMFAR won't have ANY interference on their relationships. Marion's boyfriend was in Paris at the time, now he's in Africa shooting a film far away from this. He might not even heard of this haha and Alicia...well, she seemed quite friendly with Marion at the premiere and vice-versa.


----------



## baewatch

Lou9 said:


> Michael did not have a good night awards-wise: lost the IFTA, as well. Dom and Lenny Abrahamson both won for Frank, however.


I was at the IFTAs. Slightly disappointed that I didnt see him or Lenny there. Delighted with who won the award though!  MF already has loads!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

twiddlebird said:


> Also, considering their box office take is probably expected to be more than half from US Domestic receipts, Emma is a much better bet for the role. AV would be a gamble in US markets.
> 
> My gut tells me she lost the role to Emma (and at this point it's only a matter of negotiating Emma's price), and she's been announced for AC to make her appear hot and in demand to try for the more coveted role for her in the Bourne franchise...



All of this, exactly. And it's actually somewhat common, it's just not usually so public. Having as big a name as possible for your film is everything in HW, it really really is (and with already big names, having the right name becomes the issue). Name talent is probably the most important thing unless you're talking about a franchise. Emma Watson has already been in a huge franchise and comes with a built-in fanbase, all her post-HP choices have been smart and well received, and she's Belle in BATB, so she's going to be everywhere in late 2016/17 already. 

Also, I agree that for this film, Hanks (in a relatively small role) and ___ (a *female* in the actual lead role of a *tech* thriller) may not be enough to sell this domestically. I actually think they tried that, as they've been shopping this since December: http://deadline.com/2014/12/tom-han...e-with-james-ponsoldt-hot-package-1201325646/ 

I just have trouble seeing how being the random girl in Bourne #whatever is a better career move than being the LEAD over Tom Hanks in a movie directed by James Ponsoldt. I guess it depends on what she wants for her career, but I honestly don't think she has it like that. Even Natalie Portman still has to fight for parts, and gets dropped from roles... Lady Macbeth, anyone? And when NP has turned down things, I think it was most often due to nudity. Clearly that is not an issue AV has.

Also, lol at that moving in together story. She needs better PR people, stat. And a stylist who understands how to make her look interesting and chic on and off the carpet despite her girlish body. Funny enough, Emma Watson manages to do just that, though they have similar body types and very young looks.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> All of this, exactly. And it's actually somewhat common, it's just not usually so public. Having as big a name as possible for your film is everything in HW, it really really is (and with already big names, having the right name becomes the issue). Name talent is probably the most important thing unless you're talking about a franchise. Emma Watson has already been in a huge franchise and comes with a built-in fanbase, all her post-HP choices have been smart and well received, and she's Belle in BATB, so she's going to be everywhere in late 2016/17 already.
> 
> Also, I agree that for this film, Hanks (in a relatively small role) and ___ (a *female* in the actual lead role of a *tech* thriller) may not be enough to sell this domestically. I actually think they tried that, as they've been shopping this since December: http://deadline.com/2014/12/tom-han...e-with-james-ponsoldt-hot-package-1201325646/
> 
> I just have trouble seeing how being the random girl in Bourne #whatever is a better career move than being the LEAD over Tom Hanks in a movie directed by James Ponsoldt. I guess it depends on what she wants for her career, but I honestly don't think she has it like that. Even Natalie Portman still has to fight for parts, and gets dropped from roles... Lady Macbeth, anyone? And when NP has turned down things, I think it was most often due to nudity. Clearly that is not an issue AV has.
> 
> Also, lol at that moving in together story. She needs better PR people, stat. And a stylist who understands how to make her look interesting and chic on and off the carpet despite her girlish body. Funny enough, Emma Watson manages to do just that, though they have similar body types and very young looks.



But wasn't The Circle sold to many buyers because of Alicia? Why would she leave the project or why would they choose Watson instead of her? I don't understand this: they just sold it and she's suddenly announced in other two films and Watson comes from nowhere to be her replacement? I'm so lost 

I searched and didn't find anything in The Sun about this moving in story, someone just invented this and a few websites published it. DM, Just Jared and other websites haven't said anything about it yet. But to be honest, if Weinstein is trying to sell them as next hot couple as it was said in here before, it's not working. Both have been having very negative buzz, specially after he cast her in AC. I hope this doesn't affect Michael's image. It would suck to see him being snubbed with so many potential films in 2015.


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> But wasn't The Circle sold to many buyers because of Alicia?


It was sold because of Tom Hanks...he's attached to the film since last year, while Alicia was announced a few days ago.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> All of this, exactly. And it's actually somewhat common, it's just not usually so public. Having as big a name as possible for your film is everything in HW, it really really is (and with already big names, having the right name becomes the issue). Name talent is probably the most important thing unless you're talking about a franchise. Emma Watson has already been in a huge franchise and comes with a built-in fanbase, all her post-HP choices have been smart and well received, and she's Belle in BATB, so she's going to be everywhere in late 2016/17 already.
> 
> Also, I agree that for this film, Hanks (in a relatively small role) and ___ (a *female* in the actual lead role of a *tech* thriller) may not be enough to sell this domestically. I actually think they tried that, as they've been shopping this since December: http://deadline.com/2014/12/tom-han...e-with-james-ponsoldt-hot-package-1201325646/
> 
> I just have trouble seeing how being the random girl in Bourne #whatever is a better career move than being the LEAD over Tom Hanks in a movie directed by James Ponsoldt. I guess it depends on what she wants for her career, but I honestly don't think she has it like that. Even Natalie Portman still has to fight for parts, and gets dropped from roles... Lady Macbeth, anyone? And when NP has turned down things, I think it was most often due to nudity. Clearly that is not an issue AV has.
> 
> Also, lol at that moving in together story. She needs better PR people, stat. And a stylist who understands how to make her look interesting and chic on and off the carpet despite her girlish body. *Funny enough, Emma Watson manages to do just that, though they have similar body types and very young looks.*



I think that has to do with their approach. Emma wants to do elegant and sometimes sexy whereas Alicia likes it sometimes sexy, sometimes quirky. Also Emma tends to use Dior lately which is good for her. LV struggles dressing young actresses.


----------



## twiddlebird

PSawyer said:


> It was sold because of Tom Hanks...he's attached to the film since last year, while Alicia was announced a few days ago.



Also, it was sold to international markets, not US from what I'm reading. They have to have US distribution to make money on this, so I think bringing Emma in instead of AV is them trying to build an attractive package for US distribution. I don't think having AV attached made the package attractive to US distributors. That's why they're trying to get Emma instead, IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Also, it was sold to international markets, not US from what I'm reading. They have to have US distribution to make money on this, so I think bringing Emma in instead of AV is them trying to build an attractive package for US distribution. I don't think having AV attached made the package attractive to US distributors. That's why they're trying to get Emma instead, IMO.



I thought this film had already been sold to US! It makes sense this explanation but maybe with Alicia being so popular because of Ex Machina they wouldn't sell it to US? It was already sold to many other countries with her name on it...

And another thing: why did they announce her in AC now? Michael was probably interested in her in this film before. Or did they announce her in it and Bourne because she "lost" her role to Watson and it would look bad to her image? So Michael put her in the film because of that.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> I thought this film had already been sold to US! *It makes sense this explanation but maybe with Alicia being so popular because of Ex Machina they wouldn't sell it to US?* It was already sold to many other countries with her name on it...
> 
> And another thing: why did they announce her in AC now? Michael was probably interested in her in this film before. Or did they announce her in it and Bourne because she "lost" her role to Watson and it would look bad to her image? So Michael put her in the film because of that.



I wouldn't be so quick to say that AV is popular in the US. She really isn't. Ex Machina has only grossed around $30 Billion worldwide. Relatively speaking for a movie of that type (sci-fi thriller), that's not that much. I'm not too sure that it's completely profitable yet. Combine that with her horrid US press she received (remember the NYT article), well...

There's no reason to believe she wouldn't have been announced earlier if he was interested in her for the film before Cannes. That announcement would have benefited her. Because that wasn't done before, I'm inclined to think this announcement was because of her leaving The Circle, and probably not willingly. However, I still think her role in AC is in her pocket because of Michael and their relationship (don't get me started on that). 

The Bourne thing is something she's hopeful for, but nothing firm yet from what I'm reading. I'm not sure anything is firm for that yet except for Matt Damon and the director. Also, if she's cast in that: ugh. From what I'm reading (if IMDB is to be believed - which it isn't) the next Bourne should be based on Bourne Betrayal. A quick perusal of the plot shows the female lead as a Senior CIA Case Officer. Although I believe they would change the role to cast her or any other young actress, the fact that they'd cast someone who could more believably be cast as this Senior CIA Case Officer's babysitter is just depressing to me.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to say that AV is popular in the US. She really isn't. Ex Machina has only grossed around $30 Billion worldwide. Relatively speaking for a movie of that type (sci-fi thriller), that's not that much. I'm not too sure that it's completely profitable yet. Combine that with her horrid US press she received (remember the NYT article), well...
> 
> There's no reason to believe she wouldn't have been announced earlier if he was interested in her for the film before Cannes. That announcement would have benefited her. Because that wasn't done before, I'm inclined to think this announcement was because of her leaving The Circle, and probably not willingly. However, I still think her role in AC is in her pocket because of Michael and their relationship (don't get me started on that).
> 
> The Bourne thing is something she's hopeful for, but nothing firm yet from what I'm reading. I'm not sure anything is firm for that yet except for Matt Damon and the director. Also, if she's cast in that: ugh. From what I'm reading (if IMDB is to be believed - which it isn't) the next Bourne should be based on Bourne Betrayal. A quick perusal of the plot shows the female lead as a Senior CIA Case Officer. Although I believe they would change the role to cast her or any other young actress, the fact that they'd cast someone who could more believably be cast as this Senior CIA Case Officer's babysitter is just depressing to me.



I get your point, thanks for the answers  I'm very curious to know what role she'll have in AC, so Marion. I thought Michael or Kurzel would talk at least a few new things about the film at Cannes =( I'm really excited about it, I hope there's more to come soon! 

Btw, is Michael back to Canada? Or is he still in Monaco having fun?


----------



## SusanBeach

https://instagram.com/p/3B5-b3Eo0T/?taken-by=richardgianorio

I don´t think this pistures have been posted before, happy sexy Michael

https://instagram.com/p/3HMEJjko4S/?taken-by=richardgianorio

And a stunning Alicia


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> I get your point, thanks for the answers  I'm very curious to know what role she'll have in AC, so Marion. I thought Michael or Kurzel would talk at least a few new things about the film at Cannes =( I'm really excited about it, I hope there's more to come soon!
> 
> Btw, is Michael back to Canada? Or is he still in Monaco having fun?



I'd say off the radar after a week of press.

Also, I'm sure she'd get whatever role she wants in AC, knowing her relationship with Michael. That is, unless the other parties in the production have anything to say about it. We shall see.


----------



## pennylane93

SusanBeach said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3B5-b3Eo0T/?taken-by=richardgianorio
> 
> I don´t think this pistures have been posted before, happy sexy Michael
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3HMEJjko4S/?taken-by=richardgianorio
> 
> And a stunning Alicia


Well he's not wearing his jacket in those bottom pics... 
The photographer also said they were sitting next to each other but he didn't take a pic of them together to respect them


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I'd say off the radar after a week of press.
> 
> Also, I'm sure she'd get whatever role she wants in AC, knowing her relationship with Michael. That is, unless the other parties in the production have anything to say about it. We shall see.



True. In the following weeks we'll have more info about it since shooting begins so shortly. But I wouldn't be surprised if Marion left the project...not because of Alicia, of course, they seemed pretty close at Cannes. She's shooting a French film in July and I don't know if she'll shoot AC in a row, besides all promotion later this year for Macbeth and Little Prince (I don't know its US date though). She has a family so she might leave the film to spend time with them.

I've just found out that Slow West had a very poor start in US. 50 theaters and a gross of $ 64.700, which makes an average of just $ 1.294 =(

http://www.nytimes.com/movies/boxoffice/us/weekend.html


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Well he's not wearing his jacket in those bottom pics...
> The photographer also said they were sitting next to each other but he didn't take a pic of them together to respect them



What a gentleman 

LOL They don't take pics at the AMFAR but in a Formula 1 GP they do? Why? These celebs let me so confuse sometimes...


----------



## Allie28

SusanBeach said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3B5-b3Eo0T/?taken-by=richardgianorio
> 
> I don´t think this pistures have been posted before, happy sexy Michael
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3HMEJjko4S/?taken-by=richardgianorio
> 
> And a stunning Alicia



Gorgeous pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> Well he's not wearing his jacket in those bottom pics...
> The photographer also said they were sitting next to each other but he didn't take a pic of them together to respect them


I assume she is wearing his jacket in that pic?

Oh, and that move in rumor. What crap! Beside the completely wrong information it contains (Michael doesn't have a place in NYC and why would he bother buying a place when he's always working anyway?), Michael and his people would NEVER talk to the S*n, and if AV's people are as smart as they think they are, they would not talk about him to them, either. Michael is a lifelong Liverpool FC supporter and he would NEVER touch that rag with a ten foot pole, let alone give them information. I'm sure they were trying to build on the numerous pictures of them over the weekend and create a unique story.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3B5-b3Eo0T/?taken-by=richardgianorio
> 
> I don´t think this pistures have been posted before, happy sexy Michael
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3HMEJjko4S/?taken-by=richardgianorio
> 
> And a stunning Alicia



They are beautiful pictures. Lol, she is wearing his jacket and he is wearing her earring!


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> What a gentleman
> 
> LOL They don't take pics at the AMFAR but in a Formula 1 GP they do? Why? These celebs let me so confuse sometimes...


Haha was wondering the same thing. 

Ah that's too bad about slow West.. I guess westerns are no longer appealing?


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> Michael is a lifelong Liverpool FC supporter and he would NEVER touch that rag with a ten foot pole



 i'm gonna assume you hate united as much as i do
I stopped reading when they mentioned the sun lol


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Haha was wondering the same thing.
> 
> Ah that's too bad about slow West.. I guess westerns are no longer appealing?



Even with rave reviews, Sundance and Tribeca praises, it didn't help the film. I'm very surprised and sad =( I don't think western is the problem, perhaps the cast, unknown director to mainstream audience...I don't know. Since The Counselor I know Michael isn't a bankable actor but the amazing reviews made me think people would watch it. Anyway...let's hope that abroad it does better!


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> i'm gonna assume you hate united as much as i do
> I stopped reading when they mentioned the sun lol



This article doesn't even exist. I searched on The Sun's website and NOTHING. Just like when there were rumours of Michael hooking up with Marion during Macbeth's shooting and they mentioned OK Magazine. NOTHING in there either LOL


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> What a gentleman
> 
> LOL They don't take pics at the AMFAR but in a Formula 1 GP they do? Why? These celebs let me so confuse sometimes...



It's really not that confusing.  Pics on the red carpet and at the Amfar Gala are at a formal, glamorous event where they're all dressed up.  That means they're far, far more valuable to gossip magazines than a casual jeans-and-t-shirt day at a sporting event.


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> i'm gonna assume you hate united as much as i do
> I stopped reading when they mentioned the sun lol



You know it!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Even with rave reviews, Sundance and Tribeca praises, it didn't help the film. I'm very surprised and sad =( I don't think western is the problem, perhaps the cast, unknown director to mainstream audience...I don't know. Since The Counselor I know Michael isn't a bankable actor but the amazing reviews made me think people would watch it. Anyway...let's hope that abroad it does better!



There was barely any press, no commercials or ad campaign from A24, and the film was widely available for more than a month before hand for DirecTV subscribers and a week for everyone else. As we said last week, the $$ on this one comes from VOD.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> It's really not that confusing.  Pics on the red carpet and at the Amfar Gala are at a formal, glamorous event where they're all dressed up.  That means they're far, far more valuable to gossip magazines than a casual jeans-and-t-shirt day at a sporting event.



Jeez, I'd rather publish pics of beautiful people well dressed than looking like crap LOL They weren't that bad but they were far from looking good. But something tells me they will make many more public appearances together soon. That Weinstein talk of them being the next hot couple gave me this impression


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> There was barely any press, no commercials or ad campaign from A24, and the film was widely available for more than a month before hand for DirecTV subscribers and a week for everyone else. As we said last week, the $$ on this one comes from VOD.



Is the film successful on VOD at all? Do you know that? And true, promotion wasn't that good and Michael barely promoted it because of his busy schedule (again, that's what happens when you work like crazy). With Ex Machina they had a very good marketing and the good reviews were essential too. If Slow West had a good marketing strategy by A24 like Ex Machina's maybe the result would be much better. Even with VOD release I find this result terrible.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Jeez, I'd rather publish pics of beautiful people well dressed than looking like crap LOL They weren't that bad but they were far from looking good. But something tells me they will make many more public appearances together soon. That Weinstein talk of them being the next hot couple gave me this impression



I think you're not understanding me.   Alicia and Michael were fine posing together at the Monaco GP because it was a casual event, thus not that interesting to gossip mags.  They didn't pose together at the Amfar Gala or the premiere because it was a formal event with well dressed beautiful people, thus a lot more likely to valuable to gossip magazines.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I think you're not understanding me.   Alicia and Michael were fine posing together at the Monaco GP because it was a casual event, thus not that interesting to gossip mags.  They didn't pose together at the Amfar Gala or the premiere because it was a formal event with well dressed beautiful people, thus a lot more likely to valuable to gossip magazines.



Ooooooooooooooooooooh I see now LOL  sorry, I'm a bit slow. Well, it didn't work out because many websites are talking about it, besides social networks. And them not posing together and he taking pics with Marion and Zoe made many people start talking about him and Marion. This is the first pic of Alicia that I see at the AMFAR, inside (not counting her on stage, of course).


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

BagBerry13 said:


> I think that has to do with their approach. Emma wants to do elegant and sometimes sexy whereas Alicia likes it sometimes sexy, sometimes quirky. Also Emma tends to use Dior lately which is good for her. LV struggles dressing young actresses.



I agree LV struggles, but Dior's been dressing some people bad lately too! Jennifer Lawrence especially. Egads. But my big issues with AV's looks are they're often poorly fitted, so she ends up looking like a girl playing dress up, or they're underwhelming for the event, like the Met gala (which wasn't totally awful, but was kind of boring for a Met gala themed China through the looking glass) or the amFAR gala (which wasn't totally awful had it been a more casual thing - sort of how Chanel Iman wore a vaguely similar look to some random event that day, but then she wore the most beautiful dress to the gala). 

I think for someone whose branding weaknesses seem to be looking too young and coming off too bland, those are pretty big errors in styling. The amFAR look had zero styling beyond her hair - she needed a better shoe, some earrings, a cuff (on her wrist, not ear!), something to glam it up more. If she's ready to be better known and wants me to buy into her as the next It girl, then she needs to bring It.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> They didn't pose together at the Amfar Gala or the premiere because it was a formal event with well dressed beautiful people, thus a lot more likely to valuable to gossip magazines.



But... all the gossip magazines and sites have already declared them a couple, so what's their problem? 

So much side eye to the surrounding PR aspects of this relationship. So much.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Is the film successful on VOD at all? Do you know that? And true, promotion wasn't that good and Michael barely promoted it because of his busy schedule (again, that's what happens when you work like crazy). With Ex Machina they had a very good marketing and the good reviews were essential too. If Slow West had a good marketing strategy by A24 like Ex Machina's maybe the result would be much better. Even with VOD release I find this result terrible.



As far as I know, there are no reliable stats on VOD. But A24 took very different release and distribution paths for  SW and EM, besides the fact that the SW deal was a partnership with DirecTV, so they are not comparable. A24 saw the wide market appeal of EM, where they understood that SW was a specific genre/film festival film that would benefit from a different roleout.


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth was elected the 10th best film of Cannes by Variety! According to them, as good as Polanski's 

http://variety.com/2015/film/column...24/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> As far as I know, there are no reliable stats on VOD. But A24 took very different release and distribution paths for  SW and EM, besides the fact that the SW deal was a partnership with DirecTV, so they are not comparable. A24 saw the wide market appeal of EM, where they understood that SW was a specific genre/film festival film that would benefit from a different roleout.



I see...thanks! I hope it's selling well on VOD at least  But I don't like this B.O result.


----------



## BagBerry13

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I agree LV struggles, but Dior's been dressing some people bad lately too! *Jennifer Lawrence especially.* Egads. But my big issues with AV's looks are they're often poorly fitted, so she ends up looking like a girl playing dress up, or they're underwhelming for the event, like the Met gala (which wasn't totally awful, but was kind of boring for a Met gala themed China through the looking glass) or the amFAR gala (which wasn't totally awful had it been a more casual thing - sort of how Chanel Iman wore a vaguely similar look to some random event that day, but then she wore the most beautiful dress to the gala).
> 
> I think for someone whose branding weaknesses seem to be looking too young and coming off too bland, those are pretty big errors in styling. The amFAR look had zero styling beyond her hair - she needed a better shoe, some earrings, a cuff (on her wrist, not ear!), something to glam it up more. If she's ready to be better known and wants me to buy into her as the next It girl, then she needs to bring It.



True! But I'm not bothered by it because I still can't buy into JLaw being a Dior girl. When I see her I don't think of Dior or elegance or grace etc. They hired her for a younger target group but now seeing Emma wearing all these great dresses I think they should've picked her. She's a way better model for them than JLaw because she's naturally graceful.

Maybe Alicia has the same problem as Noomi Rapace. Two incompetent stylists. Or no stylist at all. She hasn't found her personal style yet and is now trying different things. Unfortunately for her it happens on the red carpet for everyone to see. I'm surprised though that she chose LV. I mean she's a Swede. They like their fashion minimalistic and straight lines. Nothing LV is known for.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> True! But I'm not bothered by it because I still can't buy into JLaw being a Dior girl. When I see her I don't think of Dior or elegance or grace etc. They hired her for a younger target group but now seeing Emma wearing all these great dresses I think they should've picked her. She's a way better model for them than JLaw because she's naturally graceful.
> 
> Maybe Alicia has the same problem as Noomi Rapace. Two incompetent stylists. Or no stylist at all. She hasn't found her personal style yet and is now trying different things. Unfortunately for her it happens on the red carpet for everyone to see. I'm surprised though that she chose LV. I mean she's a Swede. They like their fashion minimalistic and straight lines. Nothing LV is known for.



I think her dress at the Macbeth premiere was Valentino - it suited her much better


----------



## Freckles1

Just saw him as an extra in Band of Brothers!!! I think I saw Tom Hardy too....


----------



## jenny1981

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't know why people get their panties in a twist about their behaviour at the amfAR gala. They both were a bit tipsy, they're buddies and had a bit of fun on stage. They clearly got on well during the Macbeth shooting and it seems they're still very friendly with each other. Why does everyone have to be romantically linked just because they get along well?


Cuz they seem to have great chemistry vs with Alicia. Blame it on the alcohol....lol


----------



## jenny1981

pearlyqueen said:


> Most people know straight away when they meet their soulmate, it's instant recognition, you don't have to clock up mileage. And actually, yeah, they are together pretty much 24/7 as much as they can be. And that's not like his past relationships when it was much less intense.


Haaaaa! OMG! Don't pee on my leg and tell me it's raining. What has happened to PF? I know it's been some time but damn.....


----------



## twiddlebird

jenny1981 said:


> Haaaaa! OMG! Don't pee on my leg and tell me it's raining. What has happened to PF? I know it's been some time but damn.....



Haha, yes. That's going on. In case your interested PSA: PurseForum has an ignore list. Just go to your username in the top navigator > Edit Options > Settings and Options: Edit Ignore list. Have fun with that, if you like. It's a useful tool. It makes this forum much more pleasant, at least for me.


----------



## jenny1981

twiddlebird said:


> Haha, yes. That's going on. In case your interested PSA: PurseForum has an ignore list. Just go to your username in the top navigator > Edit Options > Settings and Options: Edit Ignore list. Have fun with that, if you like. It's a useful tool. It makes this forum much more pleasant, at least for me.


Thanks so much for the tip. I suspect I will need to use it. LOL!  Just to get this off my chest, when did this become the industry forum "........". Some people are really pressed as if it were their job. Just sayin, as I don't want to get kicked off, at least not yet.


----------



## twiddlebird

jenny1981 said:


> Thanks so much for the tip. I suspect I will need to use it. LOL!  Just to get this off my chest, when did this become the industry forum "........". Some people are really pressed as if it were their job. Just sayin, as I don't want to get kicked off, at least not yet.



I would say the tone certainly started to change at the beginning of the year, at least for me. That said, for the most part this forum is quite thoughtful. If you do use the Ignore List, you probably won't need to add very many users to it in order to increase your enjoyment of the forum.


----------



## SusanBeach

twiddlebird said:


> *I would say the tone certainly started to change at the beginning of the year, at least for me. *That said, for the most part this forum is quite thoughtful. If you do use the Ignore List, you probably won't need to add very many users to it in order to increase your enjoyment of the forum.




For me the whole idea of a forum is different minds/thoughts/perspective, most of the time fun  but sometimes it becomes to serious IMO.

I can´t say the tone are different in here because I relative new as a poster but I think you also are relative new in here or am I wrong?


----------



## twiddlebird

SusanBeach said:


> For me the whole idea of a forum is different minds/thoughts/perspective, most of the time fun  but sometimes it becomes to serious IMO.
> 
> I can´t say the tone are different in here because I relative new as a poster but I think you also are relative new in here or am I wrong?



I lurked for months before I even got an account. I started reading the forum during the previous thread, when MF was dating MG.

If users decide to use the ignore list, that's certainly their prerogative. I'm just letting people know it exists. It's kind of buried, LOL.


----------



## SusanBeach

twiddlebird said:


> I lurked for months before I even got an account. I started reading the forum during the previous thread, when MF was dating MG.
> 
> If users decide to use the ignore list, that's certainly their prerogative. I'm just letting people know it exists. It's kind of buried, LOL.



Ok, I understand 
I have also lurked, I hesitate to write in english because my trouble with gramma and spelling but sometimes I post anyway


----------



## mollie12

Matthew Campbell @MattCampbel  ·  2h 2 hours ago
Michael Fassbender is on my @Ryanair flight. Think he got priority boarding.

ETA:

Always nice to see this sort of thing (from a girl who worked at Cannes):

audrey @lettherebel0ve  ·  4h 4 hours ago
Depuis la soirée où j'ai bossé à Cannes je suis tombée sous le charme de Michael Fassbender.. Il transpire la classe et son sourire mon dieu


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Matthew Campbell @MattCampbel  ·  2h 2 hours ago
> Michael Fassbender is on my @Ryanair flight. Think he got priority boarding.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Always nice to see this sort of thing (from a girl who worked at Cannes):
> 
> audrey @lettherebel0ve  ·  4h 4 hours ago
> Depuis la soirée où j'ai bossé à Cannes je suis tombée sous le charme de Michael Fassbender.. Il transpire la classe et son sourire mon dieu



Cool! Guess he's heading back to Canada  Let's see if Alicia will join him on X-Men's set like Madalina did in Macbeth and Slow West.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Cool! Guess he's heading back to Canada  Let's see if Alicia will join him on X-Men's set like Madalina did in Macbeth and Slow West.



I'm actually way more interested to see him with the other cast members, working on the film. I really don't care if his girlfriend shows up, honestly.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

De-lurking just to say that I was watching a tv program about cinema where they were discussing Cannes and at one point they briefly talked about the atmosphere during the last days of the festival ( parties etc. ) and one of the journalists there said that the day before ( after Macbeth's premiere) she spotted Fassbender not at the party that was being held for the movie but in a little and not-so-glamour restaurant in a more quiet part of the city ( something - avoiding 'glittering events'- that apparently he did a lot during his stay at Cannes). He has also been described as one of the most friendly, patient and humble star there.

It's nothing but I found extremely funny that while in the world where some of his 'fans' live he '_has changed_' and '_is so desperate/in need of attention to resort doing/accepting a PR relationship_' in the *real* world he actually impressed everyone who saw/met him with his ' _down-to-earth and generous_ ' attitude and tried whenever possible to stay away from the spotlight.


----------



## Lou9

SigynLasgalen said:


> De-lurking just to say that I was watching a tv program about cinema where they were discussing Cannes and at one point they briefly talked about the atmosphere during the last days of the festival ( parties etc. ) and one of the journalists there said that the day before ( after Macbeth's premiere) she spotted Fassbender not at the party that was being held for the movie but in a little and not-so-glamour restaurant in a more quiet part of the city ( something - avoiding 'glittering events'- that apparently he did a lot during his stay at Cannes). He has also been described as one of the most friendly, patient and humble star there.
> 
> It's nothing but I found extremely funny that while in the world where some of his 'fans' live he '_has changed_' and '_is so desperate/in need of attention to resort doing/accepting a PR relationship_' in the *real* world he actually impressed everyone who saw/met him with his ' _down-to-earth and generous_ ' attitude and tried whenever possible to stay away from the spotlight.



Cute! Thanks!

I'm going through Fassy withdrawal. I need a pic of him giving baldy McAvoy a nouggie.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> De-lurking just to say that I was watching a tv program about cinema where they were discussing Cannes and at one point they briefly talked about the atmosphere during the last days of the festival ( parties etc. ) and one of the journalists there said that the day before ( after Macbeth's premiere) she spotted Fassbender not at the party that was being held for the movie but in a little and not-so-glamour restaurant in a more quiet part of the city ( something - avoiding 'glittering events'- that apparently he did a lot during his stay at Cannes). He has also been described as one of the most friendly, patient and humble star there.
> 
> It's nothing but I found extremely funny that while in the world where some of his 'fans' live he '_has changed_' and '_is so desperate/in need of attention to resort doing/accepting a PR relationship_' in the *real* world he actually impressed everyone who saw/met him with his ' _down-to-earth and generous_ ' attitude and tried whenever possible to stay away from the spotlight.



On his first day at Cannes he was spotted eating burgers on the street with his friends, in what it seemed an after partying. He also attended many other parties, just like other actors, including Marion and Zoe. There are many events happening over there, maybe the Amfar is the biggest one and he was there. And it's not because he was in a restaurant instead of the after party of Macbeth that he was trying to be out of the spotlight. Maybe he wanted to go there after many parties, he doesn't have to party everyday. Besides, he went to Monaco on Sunday morning because of the race. I don't think he was out of the spotlight, just see him at Amfar talking with many women and friends, hanging on the coast with Alicia for everyone to see. He was just enjoying his time, regardless being on the spotlight or not.

I agree about the friendly and humble behavior, he has always been like that =)


----------



## pennylane93

SigynLasgalen said:


> De-lurking just to say that I was watching a tv program about cinema where they were discussing Cannes and at one point they briefly talked about the atmosphere during the last days of the festival ( parties etc. ) and one of the journalists there said that the day before ( after Macbeth's premiere) she spotted Fassbender not at the party that was being held for the movie but in a little and not-so-glamour restaurant in a more quiet part of the city ( something - avoiding 'glittering events'- that apparently he did a lot during his stay at Cannes). He has also been described as one of the most friendly, patient and humble star there.
> 
> It's nothing but I found extremely funny that while in the world where some of his 'fans' live he '_has changed_' and '_is so desperate/in need of attention to resort doing/accepting a PR relationship_' in the *real* world he actually impressed everyone who saw/met him with his ' _down-to-earth and generous_ ' attitude and tried whenever possible to stay away from the spotlight.



You raised a very good point about his humility :
But i think there was a pic of him at the after party posted a few pages back? The one of him standing by the bar with alicia


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> You raised a very good point about his humility :
> But i think there was a pic of him at the after party posted a few pages back? The one of him standing by the bar with alicia



It was at the screening that pic I think  I only saw pics of Marion at the after party. He attended Alicia's after party, AMFAR and other events that we aren't aware of. He probably wanted something more relaxing on his last day.


----------



## Allie28

SigynLasgalen said:


> De-lurking just to say that I was watching a tv program about cinema where they were discussing Cannes and at one point they briefly talked about the atmosphere during the last days of the festival ( parties etc. ) and one of the journalists there said that the day before ( after Macbeth's premiere) she spotted Fassbender not at the party that was being held for the movie but in a little and not-so-glamour restaurant in a more quiet part of the city ( something - avoiding 'glittering events'- that apparently he did a lot during his stay at Cannes). He has also been described as one of the most friendly, patient and humble star there.
> 
> It's nothing but I found extremely funny that while in the world where some of his 'fans' live he '_has changed_' and '_is so desperate/in need of attention to resort doing/accepting a PR relationship_' in the *real* world he actually impressed everyone who saw/met him with his ' _down-to-earth and generous_ ' attitude and tried whenever possible to stay away from the spotlight.



Welcome and thank you for sharing.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> On his first day at Cannes he was spotted eating burgers on the street with his friends, in what it seemed an after partying. He also attended many other parties, just like other actors, including Marion and Zoe. There are many events happening over there, maybe the Amfar is the biggest one and he was there. And it's not because he was in a restaurant instead of the after party of Macbeth that he was trying to be out of the spotlight. Maybe he wanted to go there after many parties, he doesn't have to party everyday. Besides, he went to Monaco on Sunday morning because of the race. I don't think he was out of the spotlight, just see him at Amfar talking with many women and friends, hanging on the coast with Alicia for everyone to see. He was just enjoying his time, regardless being on the spotlight or not.
> 
> I agree about the friendly and humble behavior, he has always been like that =)



Thanks. There have been pictures of most, if not all of these events posted here, virtually as they happened. You can go back a few pages and see them if you like. Enjoy!


----------



## bhb2014

New interviews about Macbeth, with Michael and Justin. Very short but soon we'll see more. I think they were given last Friday 

http://myxph.com/videos/9439/myx-news-minute-cannes-hails-premiere-of-a-bloody-stylish-macbeth


----------



## bhb2014

Interview with Kurzel on Indiewire;

http://www.indiewire.com/article/ca...acbeth-and-fascination-with-violence-20150526

About Michael and Marion.



> Both of them are super, super prepared. They're incredible listeners to each other, they're so interested in the moment, they're so interested in something never being repeated: there and then on that day only this could happen. I've always found it the most interesting thing and the thing I feel most passionate about in filmmaking, is directing actors, and that moment between "action" and "cut," because you can't ever get it back. And the tension of doing a take creates really interesting things, so they never come in with premeditated ideas about what they're going to do, they're extremely open to whatever is going to present itself, but, most importantly, they just connect. They're just incredible listeners to each other, and that was pretty amazing to witness and be part of.



About AC.



> We all had a good time! I love that, I love the idea that we can continue to work together and want to. It's going to be completely different from "Macbeth," it's going to be a completely different thing, but I always do things that scare me at first, so this one definitely does.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> On his first day at Cannes he was spotted eating burgers on the street with his friends, in what it seemed an after partying. He also attended many other parties, just like other actors, including Marion and Zoe. There are many events happening over there, maybe the Amfar is the biggest one and he was there.And it's not because he was in a restaurant instead of the after party of Macbeth that he was trying to be out of the spotlight. Maybe he wanted to go there after many parties, he doesn't have to party everyday. Besides, he went to Monaco on Sunday morning because of the race. I don't think he was out of the spotlight, just see him at Amfar talking with many women and friends, hanging on the coast with Alicia for everyone to see.He was just enjoying his time, regardless being on the spotlight or not. I agree about the friendly and humble behavior, he has always been like that =)



With 'staying away from the spotlight whenever possible' I just meant that he wasn't one of those celebrities tripping over themselves to 'appear' and be seen here and there. The journalist seemed to imply that him choosing a little and calm restaurant over one of the  parties wasn't something he did just that night, we almost have more photos of him taken by the  fans than by the paps xD and if he went to other parties ( other than the ones we know of) they were definitely the private/no-media ones  so, to me, it looks like he did what he had to do and ,as you said, simply enjoyed his time there - basically my point was that one that wanted all the attention on himself would have acted in a completely different way. I apologize if it came out wrong , my english is horrible. ^^"





pennylane93 said:


> But i think there was a pic of him at the after party posted a few pages back? The one of him standing by the bar with alicia





bhb2014 said:


> It was at the screening that pic I think I only saw pics of Marion at the after party. He attended Alicia's after party, AMFAR and other events that we aren't aware of. He probably wanted something more relaxing on his last day.



TBH I don't remember if she specified if he skipped the event completely or not. Personally I think it's more probable he went but left early.



Allie28 said:


> Welcome and thank you for sharing.



Thank you for the welcome! (:


----------



## Fassynated

SigynLasgalen said:


> With 'staying away from the spotlight whenever possible' I just meant that he wasn't one of those celebrities tripping over themselves to 'appear' and be seen here and there. The journalist seemed to imply that him choosing a little and calm restaurant over one of the  parties wasn't something he did just that night, we almost have more photos of him taken by the  fans than by the paps xD and if he went to other parties ( other than the ones we know of) they were definitely the private/no-media ones  so, to me, it looks like he did what he had to do and ,as you said, simply enjoyed his time there - basically my point was that one that wanted all the attention on himself would have acted in a completely different way. I apologize if it came out wrong , my english is horrible. ^^"



All that really says to me is that he knew when to be seen and what places to avoid if he wanted privacy.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> With 'staying away from the spotlight whenever possible' I just meant that he wasn't one of those celebrities tripping over themselves to 'appear' and be seen here and there. The journalist seemed to imply that him choosing a little and calm restaurant over one of the  parties wasn't something he did just that night, we almost have more photos of him taken by the  fans than by the paps xD and if he went to other parties ( other than the ones we know of) they were definitely the private/no-media ones  so, to me, it looks like he did what he had to do and ,as you said, simply enjoyed his time there - basically my point was that one that wanted all the attention on himself would have acted in a completely different way. I apologize if it came out wrong , my english is horrible. ^^"
> 
> TBH I don't remember if she specified if he skipped the event completely or not. Personally I think it's more probable he went but left early.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! (:



LOL I was criticizing what the journalist said, not you  I know you were just paraphrasing what he said. Michael doesn't care about being on the spotlight or not, if he wanted to be private, specially with Alicia, he wouldn't have walked in the streets of Cannes, full of paps all the time, with his gff, or having her attending his premiere, etc. He just enjoys his life, whether on or out of the spotlight. That article gave the idea that he wanted to be away of the media attention and this isn't true. He just wanted to have dinner in a restaurant, which is normal LOL

I only found fans pics at the after party, maybe there wasn't a huge event for the film after all. It's possible Michael briefly attended and went somewhere else. I think Monaco GP was right after lunch so he probably went there in the morning or something. Can't wait to see them again in Montreal next weekend (on June 7th I think).


----------



## bhb2014

Indiewire updated its Oscar's list last Sunday and Michael is on their main list for Macbeth. But it's based on movies that critics actually saw so it will definitely change through the year. Good sign though...let's see what happens to Steve Jobs.

http://www.indiewire.com/article/2016-oscar-predictions-best-actor-20150313


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

SigynLasgalen said:


> It's nothing but I found extremely funny that while in the world where some of his 'fans' live he '_has changed_' and '_is so desperate/in need of attention to resort doing/accepting a PR relationship_' in the *real* world he actually impressed everyone who saw/met him with his ' _down-to-earth and generous_ ' attitude and tried whenever possible to stay away from the spotlight.



There's nothing really funny about that. PR is a necessity for an actor. Him playing the pap game for that purpose is not mutually exclusive to him also being a down to earth nice dude. He can be and do both, at the same time even. But ok.



Fassynated said:


> All that really says to me is that he knew when to be seen and what places to avoid if he wanted privacy.



This.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Indiewire updated its Oscar's list last Sunday and Michael is on their main list for Macbeth. But it's based on movies that critics actually saw so it will definitely change through the year. Good sign though...let's see what happens to Steve Jobs.
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/2016-oscar-predictions-best-actor-20150313



Steve Jobs makes me cringe just thinking about it. If he's not amazing, if it bombs... man, oh man. I feel like everyone will be especially watching to see what happens, and like his career needs that movie to rock. I hope it does, but my gut says different. Maybe I'm just hungry, and my gut will get in line with all the Oscar hopeful hoopla for Jobs once it's fed.


----------



## mollie12

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Steve Jobs makes me cringe just thinking about it. If he's not amazing, if it bombs... man, oh man. I feel like everyone will be especially watching to see what happens, and like his career needs that movie to rock. I hope it does, but my gut says different. Maybe I'm just hungry, and my gut will get in line with all the Oscar hopeful hoopla for Jobs once it's fed.



Exactly my thoughts on this movie.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Matthew Campbell @MattCampbel  ·  2h 2 hours ago
> Michael Fassbender is on my @Ryanair flight. Think he got priority boarding.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Always nice to see this sort of thing (from a girl who worked at Cannes):
> 
> audrey @lettherebel0ve  ·  4h 4 hours ago
> Depuis la soirée où j'ai bossé à Cannes je suis tombée sous le charme de Michael Fassbender.. Il transpire la classe et son sourire mon dieu



Michael's in London today


----------



## SusanBeach

mollie12 said:


> Matthew Campbell @MattCampbel  ·  2h 2 hours ago
> Michael Fassbender is on my @Ryanair flight. Think he got priority boarding.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Always nice to see this sort of thing (from a girl who worked at Cannes):
> 
> audrey @lettherebel0ve  ·  4h 4 hours ago
> *Depuis la soirée où j'ai bossé à Cannes je suis tombée sous le charme de Michael Fassbender.. Il transpire la classe et son sourire mon dieu*




 Can someone translate this to me?


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Steve Jobs makes me cringe just thinking about it. If he's not amazing, if it bombs... man, oh man. I feel like everyone will be especially watching to see what happens, and like his career needs that movie to rock. I hope it does, but my gut says different. Maybe I'm just hungry, and my gut will get in line with all the Oscar hopeful hoopla for Jobs once it's fed.



I totally trust Boyle and Sorkin, besides the whole cast, but I'm scared of what the press and the audience will think about Michael's performance. I hope this is another Heath Ledger thing, in which a year later people will say: "OMG, we were so wrong!". I can't see the film flopping though...


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Can someone translate this to me?



"Since the night when I worked in Cannes I've fallen for the charm of Michael Fassbender...he transpires class ans his smile OMG"


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> "Since the night when I worked in Cannes I've fallen for the charm of Michael Fassbender...he transpires class ans his smile OMG"



 Thank you so much!!! Very nice words


----------



## Lou9

I'm worried about Steve Jobs, and it is by far the most high pressure and "under the microscope" film Michael has coming out this year (and perhaps of his entire career). But I don't cringe thinking about it. There will be nay sayers and people who will never accept it either because they wanted Fincher and Bale or they can't get past the fact that Michael doesn't look exactly like Jobs. 

Get over it.

I know Michael can put in a great performance in this part. He is excellent with long takes and one-on-one monologues, as we saw it what was (IMO) his best performance, Hunger. He works his *** off and Danny Boyle picked him over Sony and everyone else pushing back because he believed in Michael in this part. Now we have Kate Winslet already gushing over his performance and a good teaser.

I'm can't guarantee that he'll win an Oscar or that it will even work, but I think that we haven't seen any evidence from the actual production (which was smooth once it moved to Universal) that should cause pessimism (and I am I very pessimistic person).


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> New interviews about Macbeth, with Michael and Justin. Very short but soon we'll see more. I think they were given last Friday
> 
> http://myxph.com/videos/9439/myx-news-minute-cannes-hails-premiere-of-a-bloody-stylish-macbeth


 http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...cbeth-differs-from-previous-versions-20150526

http://thefilmstage.com/features/mi...stin-kurzel-discuss-making-macbeth-at-cannes/



bhb2014 said:


> Indiewire updated its Oscar's list last Sunday and Michael is on their main list for Macbeth. But it's based on movies that critics actually saw so it will definitely change through the year. Good sign though...let's see what happens to Steve Jobs.
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/2016-oscar-predictions-best-actor-20150313



Macbeth will help his narrative,IF Jobs will not disappoint. I'd like to see Weinstein campaigning for Marion but Rooney Mara is obviously his best option. Did he even  attend the premiere?


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...cbeth-differs-from-previous-versions-20150526
> 
> http://thefilmstage.com/features/mi...stin-kurzel-discuss-making-macbeth-at-cannes/
> 
> 
> 
> Macbeth will help his narrative,IF Jobs will not disappoint. I'd like to see Weinstein campaigning for Marion but Rooney Mara is obviously his best option. Did he even  attend the premiere?



Thanks! 

We have to wait and see how Weinstein will release the film. According to TheWrap, it will have a November release, one month after Jobs. Depending on the reception of Boyle's film, we'll know what are Michael's chances. If both are successful, we might expect him getting two nods at the BAFTAs: best actor in a british film and best actor  

About Marion, it's a hard call. Her performance has been praised but as a supporting role I think. TWC will probably campaign for Mara as supporting and Blanchett as leading. But I think that nothings prevents him from having two nods in the same category...and yes, Weinstein was at the premiere, he can be seen on the video of the after screening, chatting with Marion.


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> De-lurking just to say that I was watching a tv program about cinema where they were discussing Cannes and at one point they briefly talked about the atmosphere during the last days of the festival ( parties etc. ) and one of the journalists there said that the day before ( after Macbeth's premiere) she spotted Fassbender not at the party that was being held for the movie but in a little and not-so-glamour restaurant in a more quiet part of the city ( something - avoiding 'glittering events'- that apparently he did a lot during his stay at Cannes). He has also been described as one of the most friendly, patient and humble star there.
> 
> It's nothing but* I found extremely funny that while in the world where some of his 'fans' live he 'has changed' and 'is so desperate/in need of attention to resort doing/accepting a PR relationship' in the real world he actually impressed everyone who saw/met him with his ' down-to-earth and generous ' attitude and tried whenever possible to stay away from the spotlight*.


Thanks for sharing!   Many people have said that he was very nice with fans. And yes,so desperate that someone thought he was hiding in his hotel..  But apparently he's guilty of going to lunch.  Btw I totally agree with mollie12:


mollie12 said:


> I think you're not understanding me.   Alicia and Michael were fine posing together at the Monaco GP because it was a casual event, thus not that interesting to gossip mags.  They didn't pose together at the Amfar Gala or the premiere because it was a formal event with well dressed beautiful people, thus a lot more likely to valuable to gossip magazines.


IMO That was a precise decision. 

I don't remember to have seen these pics posted here:


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> We have to wait and see how Weinstein will release the film. According to TheWrap, it will have a November release, one month after Jobs. Depending on the reception of Boyle's film, we'll know what are Michael's chances. If both are successful, we might expect him getting two nods at the BAFTAs: best actor in a british film and best actor



There is no "best actor in a british film" at the BAFTAs, only best actor.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> There is no "best actor in a british film" at the BAFTAs, only best actor.



Oh yes, there is best British film and best first film by a British person. Sorry!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Thanks for sharing!   Many people have said that he was very nice with fans. And yes,so desperate that someone thought he was hiding in his hotel..  But apparently he's guilty of going to lunch.  Btw I totally agree with mollie12:
> 
> IMO That was a precise decision.
> 
> I don't remember to have seen these pics posted here:



For me, it didn't make any difference. They posed for pics in Monaco and everybody saw them LOL Formula 1 is one of the most popular sports in the world and Monaco is maybe the most prestigious GP of the season so...if they thought it wouldn't get attention like at the AMFAR it didn't work out LOL

Loved the pics Morgane, thanks! They do look amazing together. If both were single, what a beautiful couple, a Brangelina indeed!


----------



## baewatch

Here's a picture I took from the IFTA's when Michael was up for Best Lead Male


----------



## mollie12

This is why Macbeth won't be going anywhere this awards season:

http://grantland.com/hollywood-pros...ssbender-as-macbeth-and-the-closing-ceremony/

I also noticed that the Village Voice critic Stephanie Zacharek gave it 2/4 stars.  The Dissolve writer gave it a 2.5/5 star rating.  Harvey can't work with those kind of reviews.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> This is why Macbeth won't be going anywhere this awards season:
> 
> http://grantland.com/hollywood-pros...ssbender-as-macbeth-and-the-closing-ceremony/
> 
> I also noticed that the Village Voice critic Stephanie Zacharek gave it 2/4 stars.  The Dissolve writer gave it a 2.5/5 star rating.  Harvey can't work with those kind of reviews.



Macbeth had generally positive reviews, these negative ones don't represent the film's reception. Just go the RT or Metacritic or mostly British reviews and they're basically praising the adaptation. Variety, THR, The Playlist, Guardian, Daily Telegraph, Irish Times, HitFix, Screen International...all very good. Harvey CAN work with this kind of reviews. 

He won the Oscar for TIG, with a script that caused a lot of controversy for its HUGE inaccuracies...if he wants to, he campaigns for Macbeth, specially with the love of voters and critics for both Michael and Marion. We all know he wouldn't campaign even if EVERYBODY loved it but he can get nods if he promotes the film well. Anyway, we have many more festivals to come, such as Telluride and Toronto, over there we'll have more reviews and have a better idea.


----------



## Lou9

It's interesting that I've seen a few reviews complaining about not being able to understand the language (presumably because of the Scottish accents mixed with the Shakespearean language). One review (I cannot remember for the life of me where it was) noted this and indicated that there might have been a problem with the audio at one of the screenings. Whether that is true or not, I don't know.


----------



## Hackensack

What amazes me is how stubborn and determined is the effort to take this movie down.  Hitfix, the awardswatch forum, have promoted the notion of "bad buzz" about Macbeth since before the film was released, and before they even saw it.  A couple of so-so reviews?  Grantland, a muddled, self-indulgent mess of a review, is why Harvey can't work with it?  Harvey seemingly doesn't want to work with it, and should not have bought the distribution rights.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> LOL I was criticizing what the journalist said, not you I know you were just paraphrasing what he said.



Oh, ok. (:



> He just enjoys his life, whether on or out of the spotlight. That article gave the idea that he wanted to be away of the media attention and this isn't true. He just wanted to have dinner in a restaurant, which is normal LOL


Yeah,  it definitely wasn't like he was hiding or something .. I think the journalist was just impressed by Fassbender's attitude. Maybe she was expecting him to be the typical Diva or one of those 'wild' star attending almost every single party (like Dolan xD).

The way Michael handled the situation with Alicia actually surprised me, he made what is basically the equivalent of an 'official statement': they are a couple (he brought her to the premiere) but they don't want that aspect to be the focus in certain situations ( he didn't pose with her on the red carpet). 




Kyoko Karenina said:


> There's nothing really funny about that. PR is a necessity for an actor. Him playing the pap game for that purpose is not mutually exclusive to him also being a down to earth nice dude. He can be and do both, at the same time even. But ok.



I wasn't saying that a nice or down-to-earth guy can't play the 'pap game', in my post I addressed two criticisms I keep reading about Michael:

1) he has changed ( in attitude )

2) he is so desperate for attention that he decided to do a PR relationship.

And I found (and still find) funny that from what we could gather from Cannes  both those assumptions were wrong:

1) he still is the humble, friendly, down-to-earth and nice guy we all knew he was.

2) If he was really doing PR stunts for his PR relationship we wouldn't have just _one_ pap video and barely any articles focusing on them as a couple.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> Macbeth had generally positive reviews, these negative ones don't represent the film's reception. Just go the RT or Metacritic or mostly British reviews and they're basically praising the adaptation. Variety, THR, The Playlist, Guardian, Daily Telegraph, Irish Times, HitFix, Screen International...all very good. Harvey CAN work with this kind of reviews.
> 
> He won the Oscar for TIG, with a script that caused a lot of controversy  for its HUGE inaccuracies...if he wants to, he campaigns for Macbeth,  specially with the love of voters and critics for both Michael and  Marion. We all know he wouldn't campaign even if EVERYBODY loved it but  he can get nods if he promotes the film well. Anyway, we have many more  festivals to come, such as Telluride and Toronto, over there we'll have  more reviews and have a better idea.



^this.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I'm worried about Steve Jobs, and it is by far the most high pressure and "under the microscope" film Michael has coming out this year (and perhaps of his entire career). But I don't cringe thinking about it. There will be nay sayers and people who will never accept it either because they wanted Fincher and Bale or they can't get past the fact that Michael doesn't look exactly like Jobs.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> I know Michael can put in a great performance in this part. He is excellent with long takes and one-on-one monologues, as we saw it what was (IMO) his best performance, Hunger. He works his *** off and Danny Boyle picked him over Sony and everyone else pushing back because he believed in Michael in this part. Now we have Kate Winslet already gushing over his performance and a good teaser.
> 
> *I'm can't guarantee that he'll win an Oscar or that it will even work, but I think that we haven't seen any evidence from the actual production (which was smooth once it moved to Universal) that should cause pessimism (and I am I very pessimistic person).*


This.There's no reason. I found the teaser very interesting.


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> This.There's no reason. I found the teaser very interesting.



Was I drunk when I wrote that?  Please excuse my horrific grammar!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Was I drunk when I wrote that?  Please excuse my horrific grammar!



hahahahhahahaha don't worry. And I agree. The teaser sounds amazing and Michael, at least based on the audio, seems to have incarnated Jobs pretty well. If this film flops it will be a huge surprise IMO.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> This is why Macbeth won't be going anywhere this awards season:
> 
> http://grantland.com/hollywood-pros...ssbender-as-macbeth-and-the-closing-ceremony/
> 
> I also noticed that the Village Voice critic Stephanie Zacharek gave it 2/4 stars.  The Dissolve writer gave it a 2.5/5 star rating.  Harvey can't work with those kind of reviews.



The American critics were more mixed,and yet Variety,THR,Indiewire were very positive.
The British press has praised it. I've just seen a bit of criticism from Bradshaw about the fact that Kurzel could have worked more closely with Michael's contours of speeches.Honestly I trust more the British critics for this...  The comparison with 300 (Morris is not the only one) is silly but we'll read other reviews like that. The visual style is stunning but it seems "bombastic" It's not something that can please everyone. 
The problem is that Weinstein doesn't know what to do with it,not the reviews. The positive ones are glowing,better than those of his  other average awards- winning films. People on AW who have seen it have already said that it's not AMPAs' material.I completely believe it. Weinstein has much better material,among Carol with Blanchett and Mara,Southpaw with Gyllenhaal,The Hateful Eight. He also knows that Universal will start a campaign for Steve Jobs,if it's good.


----------



## bhb2014

Ooown! Many amazing pics in this Tumblr! 

http://lokimaxiejackie.tumblr.com


----------



## bhb2014

Some cool gifs LOL I wonder what Michael said in this one to make Marion laugh so much. Love Ian Canning's face in the last one hahaha

http://33.media.tumblr.com/ea1c94acb293ed4b0320d5fa05cc45c5/tumblr_nov4xopnuR1qdtcexo4_250.gif

http://38.media.tumblr.com/7508dba190c4312f1696e5e2e4a58d9b/tumblr_noyvhuboRI1qdtcexo1_500.gif

http://33.media.tumblr.com/6e4f022d82ac5009aa22ea39a3e34030/tumblr_noyvhuboRI1qdtcexo2_500.gif


----------



## twiddlebird

SigynLasgalen said:


> 1) he has changed ( in attitude )
> 2) he is so desperate for attention that he decided to do a PR relationship.
> And I found (and still find) funny that from what we could gather from Cannes  both those assumptions were wrong:
> 1) he still is the humble, friendly, down-to-earth and nice guy we all knew he was.
> 2) If he was really doing PR stunts for his PR relationship we wouldn't have just _one_ pap video and barely any articles focusing on them as a couple.



I guess the problem I have with this is how you setup an either/or scenario. Things are often not that simple"
_
1) he has changed ( in attitude )_

I don't think anyone has said that his personality has fundamentally changed in any way.
_
2) he is so desperate for attention that he decided to do a PR relationship._

There may have been some statements that the Sony email leak may have rattled him a bit, and a distraction in the press was a strategy, but *desperation for attention*? No, I think that's overly simplistic.
_
1) he still is the humble, friendly, down-to-earth and nice guy we all knew he was._

I don't think anyone said he was any different. Though, I think most people think he's human, with human imperfections.
_
2) If he was really doing PR stunts for his PR relationship we wouldn't have just one pap video and barely any articles focusing on them as a couple._

I think this is overly simplistic and too black & white. The consensus from what I've been reading is that they are not above using the relationship for PR in the ways they want to use it. This is different from the way that he's operated in the past. It is a change from previous girlfriends, and people want to know why.

I think it's a strategy to dismiss concerns like these out of hand, and simplify them into ridiculousness. There are good reasons to think that something with Michael is different than before, and there are some of us that think "love" is a pretty naive explanation. Especially based on Michael's past relationships and actions.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

^ *sighs* at Marion&Michael photos/gifs ... so much chemistry *-*

_*insert gif of Magneto'saying perfection here*_


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> ^ *sighs* at Marion&Michael photos/gifs ... so much chemistry *-*
> 
> _*insert gif of Magneto'saying perfection here*_



I'm curious to know if they put any love scene in Macbeth...I wanna see them making out on screen since in reality it's impossible LOL They're like Gosling/Stone, so cute!


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> I'm curious to know if they put any love scene in Macbeth...I wanna see them making out on screen since in reality it's impossible LOL They're like Gosling/Stone, so cute!



This. I hope they do more movies together. I wouldn't even care if it were a RomCom.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> This. I hope they do more movies together. I wouldn't even care if it were a RomCom.



Seriously, they might be another Gosling/Stone thing, I think these two have made two films together (one RomCom and a gangster) and are going to star in La La Land next year. 

Michael and Marion are already doing AC (I'm curious to know what role Alicia will play) so it would be great to see them in a RomCom. Am I wrong or has Michael ever been in a film of this genre? LOL He's so funny!


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Seriously, they might be another Gosling/Stone thing, I think these two have made two films together (one RomCom and a gangster) and are going to star in La La Land next year.
> 
> Michael and Marion are already doing AC (I'm curious to know what role Alicia will play) so it would be great to see them in a RomCom. Am I wrong or has Michael ever been in a film of this genre? LOL He's so funny!



I don't think he has, but I agree he would be great in one. He typically plays serious roles (I think Frank is the closest thing to a comedy he's been in). Heck, even Liam Neeson has been in a RomCom, and he's pretty serious. I would certainly pay to see them in one together. If they had half the chemistry, it would be great!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> I'm curious to know if they put any love scene in Macbeth...I wanna see them making out on screen since in reality it's impossible LOL They're like Gosling/Stone, so cute!



Let's put it this way, according to one review, when Lady M tells Macbeth to "screw your courage to the sticking place," she's ... demonstrating it to him.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Was I drunk when I wrote that?  Please excuse my horrific grammar!



  No problem!
https://twitter.com/robbiereviews/status/602068030189875201?s=09
https://twitter.com/Oog/status/602064674650247168?s=09
 I hope he interviewed him.
I've already posted it,but it deserves a repost:


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I don't think he has, but I agree he would be great in one. He typically plays serious roles (I think Frank is the closest thing to a comedy he's been in). Heck, even Liam Neeson has been in a RomCom, and he's pretty serious. I would certainly pay to see them in one together. If they had half the chemistry, it would be great!



Neeson keeps doing action films but when he does other genres he's so good! I loved him in Love Actually 

I laughed so much in Frank LOL "Most Likeable Song" is amazing!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Let's put it this way, according to one review, when Lady M tells Macbeth to "screw your courage to the sticking place," she's ... demonstrating it to him.



hahahahahahhaha 

Morgane, loved the fire image LOL died here.


----------



## mia1985

Hi . I'm new here and my English is not good . 
I just want to say I wish Michael and Marion were together in real life . They look sooo great together


----------



## SigynLasgalen

twiddlebird said:


> I don't think anyone has said that his personality has fundamentally changed in any way.
> +
> I don't think anyone said he was any different. Though, I think most people think he's human, with human imperfections.



Uhm. I heard and read comments saying those things ( changed too much, desperate etc etc) . That's why I felt the need to vent about it and point out how absurd (and wrong)  those conclusions were. 




> I guess the problem I have with this is how you setup an either/or scenario. Things are often not that simple


But sometimes they are. 

No, really, we can argue about how much/if they love each other and how much/if/why they are willing to use their relationship for publicity but - trying to avoid the so called "confirmation bias" and considering objectively every single element we have  - we can see when their actions don't fit the interpretations some want to give them.

Seriously, let's just think about it:

Say that you are an actor and want to raise your profile using your new (fake or not) relationship. You are at Cannes presenting a movie  - the last one in competition- and the attention is all on you. It's basically the perfect setting to stage a romantic scenario: beaches, glamourous events, yatch parties, cameras everywhere, gossip sites/mags ready to post every juicy detail they can put their hands on.

What would you do? Would you limit your plan to 1. attending the same events but never being photographed together and 2. being spotted only once by the paps ( accidentally or not accidentally )? Would you be satisfied with ...what..5(?) articles about it on sites that aren't going to reach the general audience?

I don't want to ridicule anything/anyone but does that makes sense as a strategy to promote a PRcouple to you? Honestly.

I don't think so. 

And we can't even explain it as a strategy to try to keep it secret/create expectation because they did appear together at Monaco shortly after. If they wanted to gain something through their relationship Cannes was the right place: cinema lovers, potential new fans, insiders and co. were all focused on this event --- not on the GP of Monaco ( that is an international event, yes, but it does basically nothing to increase your popularity since for a lot of viewers you are just 'another celebrity' among others gracing the paddocks every year, forgotten a second after you appeared).

It's not about black and white. It's, to me, about logic. 





> There may have been some statements that the Sony email leak may have rattled him a bit, and a distraction in the press was a strategy


If the statements in the leaked emails rattled him it was because he realized that his name wasn't enough known among those who have power in Hollywood. He needed/needs more exposure in the industry to properly shift those people's attention on _him_ and his _value_ -- being photographed with your new girlfriend isn't going to do the trick and it isn't going to distract the public from the 'scandal' because the only ones who cares about those things are gossip mags/fans. Those emails weren't going to disappear, lose appeal or move to the background because he had a new girl at his side.

So, again, I fail to see what kind of strategy that could have represented.



> The consensus from what I've been reading is that they are not above  using the relationship for PR in the ways they want to use it.


And what they did to make people think that they are not above using their relationship for PR? 

There is, IMO,  a BIG difference between accepting the  existence of the paparazzis, being aware of them and actually using the relationship for _promotion_.




> This is  different from the way that he's operated in the past. It is a change  from previous girlfriends, and people want to know why.
> 
> There are good reasons to think that something with Michael is different than before, and there are some of us that think "love" is a pretty naive explanation. Especially based on Michael's past relationships and actions.


Good reasons like..?

Maybe he's simply doing things differently because it is a different situation, different woman, different time of his life. He never acted in the same exact way with all his exes either. So why acting differently now is suspicious? In what he is so different with her ? In what he's different in general? (Just to be clear, it's not an attack xD, I'm just really curious and I'd like to understand.)


----------



## SusanBeach

SigynLasgalen said:


> Uhm. I heard and read comments saying those things ( changed too much, desperate etc etc) . That's why I felt the need to vent about it and point out how absurd (and wrong)  those conclusions were.
> 
> 
> But sometimes they are.
> 
> No, really, we can argue about how much/if they love each other and how much/if/why they are willing to use their relationship for publicity but - trying to avoid the so called "confirmation bias" and considering objectively every single element we have  - we can see when their actions don't fit the interpretations some want to give them.
> 
> Seriously, let's just think about it:
> 
> Say that you are an actor and want to raise your profile using your new (fake or not) relationship. You are at Cannes presenting a movie  - the last one in competition- and the attention is all on you. It's basically the perfect setting to stage a romantic scenario: beaches, glamourous events, yatch parties, cameras everywhere, gossip sites/mags ready to post every juicy detail they can put their hands on.
> 
> What would you do? Would you limit your plan to 1. attending the same events but never being photographed together and 2. being spotted only once by the paps ( accidentally or not accidentally )? Would you be satisfied with ...what..5(?) articles about it on sites that aren't going to reach the general audience?
> 
> I don't want to ridicule anything/anyone but does that makes sense as a strategy to promote a PRcouple to you? Honestly.
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> And we can't even explain it as a strategy to try to keep it secret/create expectation because they did appear together at Monaco shortly after. If they wanted to gain something through their relationship Cannes was the right place: cinema lovers, potential new fans, insiders and co. were all focused on this event --- not on the GP of Monaco ( that is an international event, yes, but it does basically nothing to increase your popularity since for a lot of viewers you are just 'another celebrity' among others gracing the paddocks every year, forgotten a second after you appeared).
> 
> It's not about black and white. It's, to me, about logic.
> 
> 
> If the statements in the leaked emails rattled him it was because he realized that his name wasn't enough known among those who have power in Hollywood. He needed/needs more exposure in the industry to properly shift those people's attention on _him_ and his _value_ -- being photographed with your new girlfriend isn't going to do the trick and it isn't going to distract the public from the 'scandal' because the only ones who cares about those things are gossip mags/fans. Those emails weren't going to disappear, lose appeal or move to the background because he had a new girl at his side.
> 
> So, again, I fail to see what kind of strategy that could have represented.
> 
> And what they did to make people think that they are not above using their relationship for PR?
> 
> There is, IMO,  a BIG difference between accepting the  existence of the paparazzis, being aware of them and actually using the relationship for _promotion_.
> 
> 
> Good reasons like..?
> 
> Maybe he's simply doing things differently because it is a different situation, different woman, different time of his life. He never acted in the same exact way with all his exes either. So why acting differently now is suspicious? In what he is so different with her ? In what he's different in general? (Just to be clear, it's not an attack xD, I'm just really curious and I'd like to understand.)




 I agree with every word!!


----------



## aerissse

So Marion & Michael will be in Montreal at the same time, if I'm not wrong?


----------



## bhb2014

aerissse said:


> So Marion & Michael will be in Montreal at the same time, if I'm not wrong?



Yes, they're both shooting films there. He X-Men and she It's Only The End Of The World, by Xavier Dolan 

I don't know what you're suggesting but Alicia is probably going to be there LOL Guillaume won't cause he's shooting in Africa and he's already confirmed in many horse jumpings in the following weeks. But it would be cool if they did more promotions for Macbeth since they're in the same place hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Uhm. I heard and read comments saying those things ( changed too much, desperate etc etc) . That's why I felt the need to vent about it and point out how absurd (and wrong)  those conclusions were.
> 
> 
> But sometimes they are.
> 
> No, really, we can argue about how much/if they love each other and how much/if/why they are willing to use their relationship for publicity but - trying to avoid the so called "confirmation bias" and considering objectively every single element we have  - we can see when their actions don't fit the interpretations some want to give them.
> 
> Seriously, let's just think about it:
> 
> Say that you are an actor and want to raise your profile using your new (fake or not) relationship. You are at Cannes presenting a movie  - the last one in competition- and the attention is all on you. It's basically the perfect setting to stage a romantic scenario: beaches, glamourous events, yatch parties, cameras everywhere, gossip sites/mags ready to post every juicy detail they can put their hands on.
> 
> What would you do? Would you limit your plan to 1. attending the same events but never being photographed together and 2. being spotted only once by the paps ( accidentally or not accidentally )? Would you be satisfied with ...what..5(?) articles about it on sites that aren't going to reach the general audience?
> 
> I don't want to ridicule anything/anyone but does that makes sense as a strategy to promote a PRcouple to you? Honestly.
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> And we can't even explain it as a strategy to try to keep it secret/create expectation because they did appear together at Monaco shortly after. If they wanted to gain something through their relationship Cannes was the right place: cinema lovers, potential new fans, insiders and co. were all focused on this event --- not on the GP of Monaco ( that is an international event, yes, but it does basically nothing to increase your popularity since for a lot of viewers you are just 'another celebrity' among others gracing the paddocks every year, forgotten a second after you appeared).
> 
> It's not about black and white. It's, to me, about logic.
> 
> 
> 
> If the statements in the leaked emails rattled him it was because he realized that his name wasn't enough known among those who have power in Hollywood. He needed/needs more exposure in the industry to properly shift those people's attention on _him_ and his _value_ -- being photographed with your new girlfriend isn't going to do the trick and it isn't going to distract the public from the 'scandal' because the only ones who cares about those things are gossip mags/fans. Those emails weren't going to disappear, lose appeal or move to the background because he had a new girl at his side.
> 
> So, again, I fail to see what kind of strategy that could have represented.
> 
> And what they did to make people think that they are not above using their relationship for PR?
> 
> There is, IMO,  a BIG difference between accepting the  existence of the paparazzis, being aware of them and actually using the relationship for _promotion_.
> 
> 
> Good reasons like..?
> 
> Maybe he's simply doing things differently because it is a different situation, different woman, different time of his life. He never acted in the same exact way with all his exes either. So why acting differently now is suspicious? In what he is so different with her ? In what he's different in general? (Just to be clear, it's not an attack xD, I'm just really curious and I'd like to understand.)



Don't agree with everything but I get your point. Michael is the same guy of before, humble, talented and with a hot girlfriend by his side. He keeps doing big movies and getting praised for them, he keeps partying and enjoying his life. That's it. If he's happy like that, good for him.

His relationship is real like all his previous ones and so what if he wants to use it as a way to get buzz? Redmayne and Cumberbatch got married during awards season LOL it doesn't mean they don't like their wives but they surely used that time to look better to the audience. It comes with the package. Again, why not? 

Michael isn't posing for pics with Alicia and attending events with her because he's in love (he might be or he might be not), maybe he wants to improve his womanizer image and his habit of dating co-stars. It isn't a surprising strategy IMO, I would expect that, specially after those Sony leaked e-mails. Weinstein promoting them as the next hot couple isn't a coincidence either. 

Again, Michael does whatever he wants with his life. As long as he's happy, I'm happy for him. He had a blast at Cannes, either with Alicia, his friends and Macbeth's cast. Soon we'll see him partying with X-Men's colleagues too


----------



## bhb2014

I don't think this is impossible. They've met many times in NY, why not have a place in the city to hang out, instead of a hotel? 

http://www.goss.ie/2015/05/its-gett...d-girlfriend-alicia-vikander-move-in-together


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, they're both shooting films there. He X-Men and she It's Only The End Of The World, by Xavier Dolan
> 
> I don't know what you're suggesting but Alicia is probably going to be there LOL Guillaume won't cause he's shooting in Africa and he's already confirmed in many horse jumpings in the following weeks. But it would be cool if they did more promotions for Macbeth since they're in the same place hahaha



slightly OT but damn, It's Only The End of The World is going to be one of my most anticipated movies..I mean, Marion, Lea, Vincent and Gaspard? almost too good to be true  i didn't know they're shooting in Montreal, so thanks!

Is Michael still in London or is he back in Montreal already? He seems like he has quite a lot of free time..probably because he doesn't have as many scenes as the previous movies? I imagine Apocalypse will (sadly) focus more on the young mutants  
Alicia's promoting Testament of Youth in early june so i think she's going to be in the US


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> slightly OT but damn, It's Only The End of The World is going to be one of my most anticipated movies..I mean, Marion, Lea, Vincent and Gaspard? almost too good to be true  i didn't know they're shooting in Montreal, so thanks!
> 
> Is Michael still in London or is he back in Montreal already? He seems like he has quite a lot of free time..probably because he doesn't have as many scenes as the previous movies? I imagine Apocalypse will (sadly) focus more on the young mutants
> Alicia's promoting Testament of Youth in early june so i think she's going to be in the US



This film will be HUGE!  It will probably get a Cannes' release in 2016. I don't know how long shooting will take but I've read that the film takes place during a family dinner. The cast is freaking awesome indeed!

I think Michael took some weeks off before heading to Canada for a few months straight. He arrived in Cannes earlier, I don't think he was seen on X-Men recently either. We have to remember he shoots AC in London so it's possible he's there to make some arrangements. I don't think his role will be smaller, they're not crazy of doing that to Magneto! 

I forgot about her film, true. But she'll promote it for a few weeks only, I'm sure she'll be in Canada with him after it. She's been supporting him in everything.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> This film will be HUGE!  It will probably get a Cannes' release in 2016. I don't know how long shooting will take but I've read that the film takes place during a family dinner. The cast is freaking awesome indeed!
> 
> I think Michael took some weeks off before heading to Canada for a few months straight. He arrived in Cannes earlier, I don't think he was seen on X-Men recently either. We have to remember he shoots AC in London so it's possible he's there to make some arrangements. I don't think his role will be smaller, they're not crazy of doing that to Magneto!
> 
> I forgot about her film, true. But she'll promote it for a few weeks only, I'm sure she'll be in Canada with him after it. She's been supporting him in everything.



yeah it's about Gaspard's character trying to tell his family that he is dying isn't it?

Wait, they're going to shoot AC in London? I thought someone said he was looking for filming locations when he was in Spain last month...
Yeah but Bryan Singer seems to be shooting a lot of scenes with the young cast  If this is indeed Michael's (and James' and Jen's) last movie, they better give them the proper send-off! I'm much more interested in the Xavier-Magneto dynamics than Jean/Cyclops/Storm anyway


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> yeah it's about Gaspard's character trying to tell his family that he is dying isn't it?
> 
> Wait, they're going to shoot AC in London? I thought someone said he was looking for filming locations when he was in Spain last month...
> Yeah but Bryan Singer seems to be shooting a lot of scenes with the young cast  If this is indeed Michael's (and James' and Jen's) last movie, they better give them the proper send-off! I'm much more interested in the Xavier-Magneto dynamics than Jean/Cyclops/Storm anyway



Yes, he plays a writer that returns home to announce he's dying and the film takes place during a family dinner. Sounds great!

I saw in a few casting calls that they are shooting in London. I think he was in Spain to have fun, at least until we know if the plot will actually be during Spanish Inquisition LOL if it is indeed, it's possible he went there to check locations. In the next few months we'll know more I hope. I'm dying to know who Marion and Alicia will play, even though I didn't like his move to cast his 7 month girlfriend in it, right after she probably lost her role in a big film.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, he plays a writer that returns home to announce he's dying and the film takes place during a family dinner. Sounds great!
> 
> I saw in a few casting calls that they are shooting in London. I think he was in Spain to have fun, at least until we know if the plot will actually be during Spanish Inquisition LOL if it is indeed, it's possible he went there to check locations. In the next few months we'll know more I hope.* I'm dying to know who Marion and Alicia will play*, even though I didn't like his move to cast his 7 month girlfriend in it, right after she probably lost her role in a big film.



i'm dying to know who HE will play 
yeah i understand what people might think but they probably had a great professional relationship like he did with Marion and Kurzel, i trust his judgement


----------



## BagBerry13

In NYC.

View attachment 3011372
View attachment 3011373


View attachment 3011374
View attachment 3011375


View attachment 3011376

Source


----------



## pennylane93

thanks for the pics, why is he in NY though?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> i'm dying to know who HE will play
> yeah i understand what people might think but they probably had a great professional relationship like he did with Marion and Kurzel, i trust his judgement



He's playing the leading role, like in the game. We at least have an idea  But the rest...

I don't buy this casting. After all I read here and in other forums, I came up with the conclusion that the most plausible thing is that she lost her role and she suddenly appeared on news to be involved in AC and Bourne so her image wouldn't be hurt. They released the news on the day of Macbeth's premiere and in the same piece that revealed Watson replacing her. I don't believe in such coincidences. 

But hey, Michael is the producer and protagonist, he had a finger on Kurzel's and Marion's castings and he adds who he wants to. He could cast McAvoy and Cunningham too  And Zoe, I love her!


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> thanks for the pics, why is he in NY though?



Maybe promoting Macbeth? Or maybe with Alicia, since it's possible they have a place there after being spotted so many times in the city. You said she's promoting TOY soon so he might be there with her for a while


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> He's playing the leading role, like in the game. We at least have an idea  But the rest...
> 
> I don't buy this casting. After all I read here and in other forums, I came up with the conclusion that the most plausible thing is that she lost her role and she suddenly appeared on news to be involved in AC and Bourne so her image wouldn't be hurt. They released the news on the day of Macbeth's premiere and in the same piece that revealed Watson replacing her. I don't believe in such coincidences.
> 
> But hey, Michael is the producer and protagonist, he had a finger on Kurzel's and Marion's castings and he adds who he wants to. He could cast McAvoy and Cunningham too  And Zoe, I love her!



there are many leading roles in the game, i'm curious which one he will play.
well, there are many pros/cons about this casting in the last few pages and there's nothing i want to say that haven't already said so i dont think i need to add anymore 
anyway, yeah he can adds whoever he wants to, tbh i dont care who he cast as long as they turn out great.
haha i dont think i can take Michael and James together in another movie, that would be too much. arguably the best on and off screen chemistry he's ever had


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> there are many leading roles in the game, i'm curious which one he will play.
> well, there are many pros/cons about this casting in the last few pages and there's nothing i want to say that haven't already said so i dont think i need to add anymore
> anyway, yeah he can adds whoever he wants to, tbh i dont care who he cast as long as they turn out great.
> haha i dont think i can take Michael and James together in another movie, that would be too much. arguably the best on and off screen chemistry he's ever had



I meant he'll play the main guy, who's sent to the past. This we can be sure he'll do 

Yeah, I'm not talking about it either, I was just giving a statement that puts in a nutshell what I think. Each person thinks what she wants to. Later we'll know who was right or not. 

Michael has more chemistry with James than with all his female co-stars AND real girlfriends


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I meant he'll play the main guy, who's sent to the past. This we can be sure he'll do
> 
> Yeah, I'm not talking about it either, I was just giving a statement that puts in a nutshell what I think. Each person thinks what she wants to. Later we'll know who was right or not.
> 
> *Michael has more chemistry with James than with all his female co-stars AND real girlfriends*



true which is why i was so mad when i found out that he dropped out of Trance


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> true which is why i was so mad when i found out that he dropped out of Trance



He was doing that? WHo??? Cassel's role? Why did he drop it?


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> It's interesting that I've seen a few reviews complaining about not being able to understand the language (presumably because of the Scottish accents mixed with the Shakespearean language). One review (I cannot remember for the life of me where it was) noted this and indicated that there might have been a problem with the audio at one of the screenings. Whether that is true or not, I don't know.



I do wonder if that huge divide in critical reception between UK and US/French reviewers is somewhat due to much better audio at that pre-Cannes screening and not just due to regional Anglophile bias.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> He was doing that? WHo??? Cassel's role? Why did he drop it?



Yes, for that role. I heard he was already cast, but dropped out due to scheduling conflict. They filmed it in September 2011...what was Michael doing during that time, Promotheus?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Yes, for that role. I heard he was already cast, but dropped out due to scheduling conflict. They filmed it in September 2011...what was Michael doing during that time, Promotheus?



Ooooooh I think he had already shot Prometheus...maybe he was busy promoting A Dangerous Method and Shame? Both screended in big festivals in 2011, I think he was busy with them. I remember him with the blond hair during X-Men's promotion but later the year he had his look back to normal


----------



## mchris55

Good Lord, we may be looking People's Sexiest Man Alive. I'm not saying he isn't,  but I never thought he would chase it. And he's chasing it. A Harvey announcement on your "personal" life, yes, something has changed.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

SigynLasgalen said:


> I don't want to ridicule anything/anyone but does that makes sense as a strategy to promote a PRcouple to you? Honestly.
> 
> I don't think so.



Don't worry, you're not ridiculing any of us...

I think you don't understand PR. PR serves more than one function. It's about publicity, yes. But it's also about controlling an image. So any strategy would first depend on what you're trying to accomplish, and then who the target audience is. I think this MF scenario would be more for image and branding among his core fans (and possibly for some other key people who may be paying attention), not necessarily to raise his profile. For AV, it is definitely about raising her profile. 

Now I don't think this is a full on PR relationship; a co-star who looks 14 is not at all an ideal choice for MF. IMO,  it's a real relationship and they're going with it because she's "the next big thing" (which was decided long before the press started reporting it - it takes time between filming and release). Based on what I've seen, the message they're trying to get across seems to be something like: 

"See? I'm not a cad or rake about town, I'm fully capable of a serious relationship with a serious girl who's got her own career and just so happens to be white. See? I don't just date non-white girls or porny looking models of questionable ethics. And see how in my new serious relationship I am doing healthy things like surfing and walking down the street sober, and see how I am either with her or alone, and definitely not yelling/avoiding random blondes? Yes, I am healthy and serious and in love and monogamous and focused on my career, which is easy to do with her because she is a focused career woman too, with her own career on which to focus [addendum: who is totally not riding my more famous coattails for a come up]."

If you've got an at least capable team, they're going to be aware of what people are saying not just about you, but about your contemporaries as well. Like... Benedict Cumberbatch. A lot of people were disgusted with whatever shenanigans went on with him during awards (?) time with his now wife. I've seen people say they hope MF doesn't go "full Cumberbatch" (which is hilarious).

With that in mind, would it be smart for them to stage romantic scenarios all over Cannes, knowing fans are watching to see if it will go full Cumberbatch, and that this is a Bad Thing? Especially on the red carpet or at any official event, which do hold more weight than a random stroll to lunch (that it was caught on camera could've been totally accidental, and that camera guy could've been such a lucky Moses duck that the crowd parted and left him with a perfectly clear line of sight right at the exact moment of that awkwardly magical kiss). 

Granted, their execution sucks - these are no masters of the pap game for sure, and their messages are tricky, borderline competing (we're in love and together, but she's not here for a come up and is not just my gf). But their teams are clearly paying attention and going on a day by day basis, at least while in Cannes.

Hence the pap stroll showing the candid IRL trueness of their love that just happened to be caught on camera because paps are thoroughly unavoidable in Cannes, even though they'd been in Cannes awhile at that point with nary a pic, seemingly avoiding those unavoidable paps. That was not well received. 

Hence not appearing on the carpet together for amFAR, their one and only real red carpet moment to declare the special specialness of this love that everyone already knows about anyway. That probably was both to say "relax, it's not *that* serious just yet" and also "AV is not here to be MF's girlfriend, but an actress in her own right. She's the next big thing, you know."

Hence AV on her own at the amFAR podium, so rudely ditched by Jake, but which kindly gave her a "meet cute" moment with the room that everyone could talk and, of course, write about. 

Hence MF & MC adorably chummy at amFAR, but way more distant and professional the next day at the photocall. If you don't think someone on their team saw the buzz about them and told them to tone it down, well... I have a bridge in Brooklyn I can sell you at a really great price! Just look at JJ, which is totally official PR driven - not one pic of MF & MC in what seems to have been the most photogenic moments of the night. Yet there is a random article about Leo donating the Banksy piece, full of photos of Leo on a yacht! But no one noticed or cared. Okay.

Hence the final official posing together at Monaco, now saying "Will you please just STFU about planned pap strolls and MF & MC? None of that is a thing. MF & AV are the thing. See? He's showing her his favorite pastime and they're posing officially, so know this is not some tawdry planned pap thing, know this is real and this is serious -  just not red carpet serious. Know that too. He's no Cumberbatch."


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pennylane93 said:


> true which is why i was so mad when i found out that he dropped out of Trance



Though I would love to have seen him in it, dropping this was the smartest thing he's ever done TBH.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SigynLasgalen said:


> Uhm. I heard and read comments saying those things ( changed too much, desperate etc etc) . That's why I felt the need to vent about it and point out how absurd (and wrong)  those conclusions were.
> 
> 
> But sometimes they are.
> 
> No, really, we can argue about how much/if they love each other and how much/if/why they are willing to use their relationship for publicity but - trying to avoid the so called "confirmation bias" and considering objectively every single element we have  - we can see when their actions don't fit the interpretations some want to give them.
> 
> Seriously, let's just think about it:
> 
> Say that you are an actor and want to raise your profile using your new (fake or not) relationship. You are at Cannes presenting a movie  - the last one in competition- and the attention is all on you. It's basically the perfect setting to stage a romantic scenario: beaches, glamourous events, yatch parties, cameras everywhere, gossip sites/mags ready to post every juicy detail they can put their hands on.
> 
> What would you do? Would you limit your plan to 1. attending the same events but never being photographed together and 2. being spotted only once by the paps ( accidentally or not accidentally )? Would you be satisfied with ...what..5(?) articles about it on sites that aren't going to reach the general audience?
> 
> I don't want to ridicule anything/anyone but does that makes sense as a strategy to promote a PRcouple to you? Honestly.
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> And we can't even explain it as a strategy to try to keep it secret/create expectation because they did appear together at Monaco shortly after. If they wanted to gain something through their relationship Cannes was the right place: cinema lovers, potential new fans, insiders and co. were all focused on this event --- not on the GP of Monaco ( that is an international event, yes, but it does basically nothing to increase your popularity since for a lot of viewers you are just 'another celebrity' among others gracing the paddocks every year, forgotten a second after you appeared).
> 
> It's not about black and white. It's, to me, about logic.
> 
> 
> 
> If the statements in the leaked emails rattled him it was because he realized that his name wasn't enough known among those who have power in Hollywood. He needed/needs more exposure in the industry to properly shift those people's attention on _him_ and his _value_ -- being photographed with your new girlfriend isn't going to do the trick and it isn't going to distract the public from the 'scandal' because the only ones who cares about those things are gossip mags/fans. Those emails weren't going to disappear, lose appeal or move to the background because he had a new girl at his side.
> 
> So, again, I fail to see what kind of strategy that could have represented.
> 
> And what they did to make people think that they are not above using their relationship for PR?
> 
> There is, IMO,  a BIG difference between accepting the  existence of the paparazzis, being aware of them and actually using the relationship for _promotion_.
> 
> 
> Good reasons like..?
> 
> Maybe he's simply doing things differently because it is a different situation, different woman, different time of his life. He never acted in the same exact way with all his exes either. So why acting differently now is suspicious? In what he is so different with her ? In what he's different in general? (Just to be clear, it's not an attack xD, I'm just really curious and I'd like to understand.)



Well said, I agree 100% with all you say. There is so much rubbish being written about Michael right now particularly with regards to his relationship with Alicia. As you correctly said, if he or they were looking for publicity in Cannes they could have done so much more to exploit it; they would have been photographed together at AMFAR and at the Macbeth premiere and they could talk about the relatiinship too. But they didn't do any of this because they are private people and not chasing celebrity. Michael has always lived low key and is not seeking publicity or chasing awards. He has never been concerned about his image, he knows all that stuff is superficial and has no bearing on his professional reputation which is the only one he cares about. He is the same person he always was. The only  difference is he is now being accompanied by his girlfriend to a major event like Cannes and brought her to the red carpet premiere, plus he was willing and happy to be photographed with her in Monaco. The most logical explanation for this is not that he's changed but that his relationship with Alicia is serious, his feelings for her are much stronger than they were for previous girlfriends over the past few years. Add to that his two trips from SF to NYC just to spend the weekend with her while filming Jobs and the role in Assassins Creed - this all indicates a man who is in a serious relationship who thinks he has a future with his girlfriend. Its a shame so many people seem unwilling to accept the most logical and reasonable scenario and would rather concoct other explanations that IMO are plainly ridiculous.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mchris55 said:


> Good Lord, we may be looking People's Sexiest Man Alive. I'm not saying he isn't,  but I never thought he would chase it. And he's chasing it. A Harvey announcement on your "personal" life, yes, something has changed.



Where are you getting this from?


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think this is impossible. They've met many times in NY, why not have a place in the city to hang out, instead of a hotel?
> 
> http://www.goss.ie/2015/05/its-gett...d-girlfriend-alicia-vikander-move-in-together



They only met up there as it was roughly the halfway point between SF and London where they were both filming at the time. Apart from that he/they only come to NYC for work related reasons and never stay very long. Staying in hotels in NYC makes much more sense as they have homes in London.


----------



## mchris55

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Where are you getting this from?



When Harvey is publicly declaring that you are the "hot new couple" at an event, there is a lot more PR coming, therefore it would not surprise me is SMA would be part of the deal.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think this is impossible. They've met many times in NY, why not have a place in the city to hang out, instead of a hotel?
> 
> http://www.goss.ie/2015/05/its-gett...d-girlfriend-alicia-vikander-move-in-together





pennylane93 said:


> yeah it's about Gaspard's character trying to tell his family that he is dying isn't it?
> 
> Wait, they're going to shoot AC in London? I thought someone said he was looking for filming locations when he was in Spain last month...
> Yeah but Bryan Singer seems to be shooting a lot of scenes with the young cast  If this is indeed Michael's (and James' and Jen's) last movie, they better give them the proper send-off! I'm much more interested in the Xavier-Magneto dynamics than Jean/Cyclops/Storm anyway



Assassins Creed is filming in London and Malta. The trip to Spain was a holiday.


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> thanks for the pics, why is he in NY though?



Michael flew from London to NYC Wednesday night, en route to Montreal. He doubtless has business connected to AC to attend to in NYC, perhaps a meeting with the scriptwriters who are based there.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> When Harvey is publicly declaring that you are the "hot new couple" at an event, there is a lot more PR coming, therefore it would not surprise me is SMA would be part of the deal.



I wouldn't be surprised either. Their relationship is real BUT it's clear they'll use it for PR purposed. Like many other couples do, it's Hollywood 

Btw, if Weinstein was smart, he would use the fact that both Michael and Marion were elected the most beautiful/handsome faces of 2013 by TC handler and do some promotion for Macbeth using their beauty too.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Don't worry, you're not ridiculing any of us...
> 
> I think you don't understand PR. PR serves more than one function. It's about publicity, yes. But it's also about controlling an image. So any strategy would first depend on what you're trying to accomplish, and then who the target audience is. I think this MF scenario would be more for image and branding among his core fans (and possibly for some other key people who may be paying attention), not necessarily to raise his profile. For AV, it is definitely about raising her profile.
> 
> Now I don't think this is a full on PR relationship; a co-star who looks 14 is not at all an ideal choice for MF. IMO,  it's a real relationship and they're going with it because she's "the next big thing" (which was decided long before the press started reporting it - it takes time between filming and release). Based on what I've seen, the message they're trying to get across seems to be something like:
> 
> "See? I'm not a cad or rake about town, I'm fully capable of a serious relationship with a serious girl who's got her own career and just so happens to be white. See? I don't just date non-white girls or porny looking models of questionable ethics. And see how in my new serious relationship I am doing healthy things like surfing and walking down the street sober, and see how I am either with her or alone, and definitely not yelling/avoiding random blondes? Yes, I am healthy and serious and in love and monogamous and focused on my career, which is easy to do with her because she is a focused career woman too, with her own career on which to focus [addendum: who is totally not riding my more famous coattails for a come up]."
> 
> If you've got an at least capable team, they're going to be aware of what people are saying not just about you, but about your contemporaries as well. Like... Benedict Cumberbatch. A lot of people were disgusted with whatever shenanigans went on with him during awards (?) time with his now wife. I've seen people say they hope MF doesn't go "full Cumberbatch" (which is hilarious).
> 
> With that in mind, would it be smart for them to stage romantic scenarios all over Cannes, knowing fans are watching to see if it will go full Cumberbatch, and that this is a Bad Thing? Especially on the red carpet or at any official event, which do hold more weight than a random stroll to lunch (that it was caught on camera could've been totally accidental, and that camera guy could've been such a lucky Moses duck that the crowd parted and left him with a perfectly clear line of sight right at the exact moment of that awkwardly magical kiss).
> 
> Granted, their execution sucks - these are no masters of the pap game for sure, and their messages are tricky, borderline competing (we're in love and together, but she's not here for a come up and is not just my gf). But their teams are clearly paying attention and going on a day by day basis, at least while in Cannes.
> 
> Hence the pap stroll showing the candid IRL trueness of their love that just happened to be caught on camera because paps are thoroughly unavoidable in Cannes, even though they'd been in Cannes awhile at that point with nary a pic, seemingly avoiding those unavoidable paps. That was not well received.
> 
> Hence not appearing on the carpet together for amFAR, their one and only real red carpet moment to declare the special specialness of this love that everyone already knows about anyway. That probably was both to say "relax, it's not *that* serious just yet" and also "AV is not here to be MF's girlfriend, but an actress in her own right. She's the next big thing, you know."
> 
> Hence AV on her own at the amFAR podium, so rudely ditched by Jake, but which kindly gave her a "meet cute" moment with the room that everyone could talk and, of course, write about.
> 
> Hence MF & MC adorably chummy at amFAR, but way more distant and professional the next day at the photocall. If you don't think someone on their team saw the buzz about them and told them to tone it down, well... I have a bridge in Brooklyn I can sell you at a really great price! Just look at JJ, which is totally official PR driven - not one pic of MF & MC in what seems to have been the most photogenic moments of the night. Yet there is a random article about Leo donating the Banksy piece, full of photos of Leo on a yacht! But no one noticed or cared. Okay.
> 
> Hence the final official posing together at Monaco, now saying "Will you please just STFU about planned pap strolls and MF & MC? None of that is a thing. MF & AV are the thing. See? He's showing her his favorite pastime and they're posing officially, so know this is not some tawdry planned pap thing, know this is real and this is serious -  just not red carpet serious. Know that too. He's no Cumberbatch."



Jake Gyllenhaal ditched her where? She was alone on the stage at the AMFAR, wasn't she? I know they presented Weinstein's film at Cannes the week earlier.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> In NYC.
> 
> View attachment 3011372
> View attachment 3011373
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011374
> View attachment 3011375
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011376
> 
> Source


Thanks! 



mollie12 said:


> I do wonder if that huge divide in critical reception between UK and US/French reviewers is somewhat due to much better audio at that pre-Cannes screening and not just due to regional Anglophile bias.


Yes,it's possible. Quoting Wesley Morris : 





> The sound mix prioritizes score and sound design over dialogue.


 Even if that is a choice,they can tone it down.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Good Lord, we may be looking People's Sexiest Man Alive. I'm not saying he isn't,  but I never thought he would chase it. And he's chasing it. A *Harvey announcement on your "personal" life,* yes, something has changed.



Now I want to see the receipts.. This blaming Weinstein for everything is getting out of hand,honestly.SusanBeach posted a Swedish article where a Swedish journalist interviewed Alicia at the Weinstein's annual showreel,I suppose. Then she mentioned that during a not specified party some days before,Weinstein said that AV and MF are the new couple of talented actors. Michael was not even there. Nobody knows if it's even true and I'm not surprised to see a Swedish journalist creating hype around them.
Btw WHY he should be interested in  Michael's career,personal life,in their personal life.. Weinstein is a completely random name in their plans,it seems just hilarious to me.
I'd side-eyed him if their film was  some kind of oscar-bait produced,distributed by his company,but it's not the case.


SigynLasgalen said:


> *It's not about black and white. It's, to me, about logic. *
> 
> And what they did to make people think that they are not above using their relationship for PR?
> *There is, IMO,  a BIG difference between accepting the  existence of the paparazzis, being aware of them and actually using the relationship for promotion.*
> Good reasons like..?
> Maybe he's simply doing things differently because it is a different situation, different woman, different time of his life. He never acted in the same exact way with all his exes either. So why acting differently now is suspicious? In what he is so different with her ? In what he's different in general? (Just to be clear, it's not an attack xD, I'm just really curious and I'd like to understand.)



Many fans have their own  perception of things,and often,very often,things are blown out of proportions,like the (in)famous  "pap stroll video"...   And YES,they had many opportunities to be seen there,if they wanted that kind of attention. Michael has been papped with other exes during "casual" events. The last time he posed with someone on the red carpet was with Leasi Andrews,if I remember well. But nobody cared about him at the time.If you attend the Monaco GP there's no way you can avoid to be photographed. The last time he was at the Monaco GP,JLaw and Hoult had the same pics. But there're actually differences between red carpet events and "casual" events like that.I think Alicia had more reasons to be there,even if she wasn't interested.I still believe that when it comes to make things "more official" he's still reclutant.


----------



## Morgane

Old and new pics:


----------



## Morgane

https://twitter.com/bonnet_jerome/status/603988250739482624
https://twitter.com/bonnet_jerome/status/603840317775880192


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal ditched her where? She was alone on the stage at the AMFAR, wasn't she? I know they presented Weinstein's film at Cannes the week earlier.



Yes, he left during the gala, and came back for the after-party: http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/cannes-amfar-gala-2015



> During a lull in the auctioning, I went outside to check out the scene beyond the tent. Harvey Weinstein was there, holding court. Jake Gyllenhaal, Weinsteins great Oscar hope this year, came out to chat with him for a bit, before hopping on the back of a golf cart and disappearing into the night. ...
> 
> Actress Alicia Vikander took the stage, jokingly saying of her absent co-presenter, Jake Gyllenhaal, my companion had too many drinks. (Same story at table 77, Alicia.) She introduced a fabulous vacation at a resort in the Maldives (Please, we all need a little vacation after a week in Cannes).


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Yes, he left during the gala, and came back for the after-party: http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/cannes-amfar-gala-2015



Jake was partying, which is much more fun! LoL I saw a video of him hitting on a friend of Rita Ora at the Amfar =P


----------



## bhb2014

I'm tired of discussing Michael's relationship. It's real and he and Alicia used and will keep using it when their agents ask them to. They're a Hollywood couple now, Alicia is rising, Michael has Oscar-bait roles and so does she...it comes with the package. 

I see no difference in him, he's still the same guy of before, he posed for pics with other girlfriends, attended events, Walked in the Streets for paps to see, so what? Now we see it more often not because he's Head over heels or with Alicia is different. He's much more famous than 3 years ago, Alicia is the IT girl so everybody is following them. When they want to, they can be discrete. But there are times they just don't care and show the world they're a couple by attending each other premieres, attending the Amfar, Monaco. They are famous guys, they will be photographed. 

As long as Michael is happy, I'm happy. I don't approve all his attitudes and choices in his career but he's a nice guy and very talented. He's almost 40, he knows what he's doing. I hope! LoL


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> I'm tired of discussing Michael's relationship. It's real and he and Alicia used and will keep using it when their agents ask them to. They're a Hollywood couple now, Alicia is rising, Michael has Oscar-bait roles and so does she...it comes with the package.
> 
> I see no difference in him, he's still the same guy of before, he posed for pics with other girlfriends, attended events, Walked in the Streets for paps to see, so what? Now we see it more often not because he's Head over heels or with Alicia is different. He's much more famous than 3 years ago, Alicia is the IT girl so everybody is following them. When they want to, they can be discrete. But there are times they just don't care and show the world they're a couple by attending each other premieres, attending the Amfar, Monaco. They are famous guys, they will be photographed.
> 
> As long as Michael is happy, I'm happy. I don't approve all his attitudes and choices in his career but he's a nice guy and very talented. He's almost 40, he knows what he's doing. I hope! LoL



I think we're on the same wavelength, but I'm not drinking the Kool-Aid on Alicia being the next IT girl, and the NEXT BIG THING. 

She's just not likeable enough. Her interviews have shown her to be arrogant and entitled at worst, bland and boring at best. There are clearly people with an agenda out there who are willing to promote her everywhere, even in online forums. I don't think that ultimately it will make any difference, honestly.

Does everyone know what they're doing all the time? If I had full confidence in Micheal doing what's right, he wouldn't still be a smoker.


----------



## twiddlebird

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Don't worry, you're not ridiculing any of us...
> 
> I think you don't understand PR. PR serves more than one function. It's about publicity, yes. But it's also about controlling an image. So any strategy would first depend on what you're trying to accomplish, and then who the target audience is. I think this MF scenario would be more for image and branding among his core fans (and possibly for some other key people who may be paying attention), not necessarily to raise his profile. For AV, it is definitely about raising her profile.
> 
> Now I don't think this is a full on PR relationship; a co-star who looks 14 is not at all an ideal choice for MF. IMO,  it's a real relationship and they're going with it because she's "the next big thing" (which was decided long before the press started reporting it - it takes time between filming and release). Based on what I've seen, the message they're trying to get across seems to be something like:
> 
> "See? I'm not a cad or rake about town, I'm fully capable of a serious relationship with a serious girl who's got her own career and just so happens to be white. See? I don't just date non-white girls or porny looking models of questionable ethics. And see how in my new serious relationship I am doing healthy things like surfing and walking down the street sober, and see how I am either with her or alone, and definitely not yelling/avoiding random blondes? Yes, I am healthy and serious and in love and monogamous and focused on my career, which is easy to do with her because she is a focused career woman too, with her own career on which to focus [addendum: who is totally not riding my more famous coattails for a come up]."
> 
> If you've got an at least capable team, they're going to be aware of what people are saying not just about you, but about your contemporaries as well. Like... Benedict Cumberbatch. A lot of people were disgusted with whatever shenanigans went on with him during awards (?) time with his now wife. I've seen people say they hope MF doesn't go "full Cumberbatch" (which is hilarious).
> 
> With that in mind, would it be smart for them to stage romantic scenarios all over Cannes, knowing fans are watching to see if it will go full Cumberbatch, and that this is a Bad Thing? Especially on the red carpet or at any official event, which do hold more weight than a random stroll to lunch (that it was caught on camera could've been totally accidental, and that camera guy could've been such a lucky Moses duck that the crowd parted and left him with a perfectly clear line of sight right at the exact moment of that awkwardly magical kiss).
> 
> Granted, their execution sucks - these are no masters of the pap game for sure, and their messages are tricky, borderline competing (we're in love and together, but she's not here for a come up and is not just my gf). But their teams are clearly paying attention and going on a day by day basis, at least while in Cannes.
> 
> Hence the pap stroll showing the candid IRL trueness of their love that just happened to be caught on camera because paps are thoroughly unavoidable in Cannes, even though they'd been in Cannes awhile at that point with nary a pic, seemingly avoiding those unavoidable paps. That was not well received.
> 
> Hence not appearing on the carpet together for amFAR, their one and only real red carpet moment to declare the special specialness of this love that everyone already knows about anyway. That probably was both to say "relax, it's not *that* serious just yet" and also "AV is not here to be MF's girlfriend, but an actress in her own right. She's the next big thing, you know."
> 
> Hence AV on her own at the amFAR podium, so rudely ditched by Jake, but which kindly gave her a "meet cute" moment with the room that everyone could talk and, of course, write about.
> 
> Hence MF & MC adorably chummy at amFAR, but way more distant and professional the next day at the photocall. If you don't think someone on their team saw the buzz about them and told them to tone it down, well... I have a bridge in Brooklyn I can sell you at a really great price! Just look at JJ, which is totally official PR driven - not one pic of MF & MC in what seems to have been the most photogenic moments of the night. Yet there is a random article about Leo donating the Banksy piece, full of photos of Leo on a yacht! But no one noticed or cared. Okay.
> 
> Hence the final official posing together at Monaco, now saying "Will you please just STFU about planned pap strolls and MF & MC? None of that is a thing. MF & AV are the thing. See? He's showing her his favorite pastime and they're posing officially, so know this is not some tawdry planned pap thing, know this is real and this is serious -  just not red carpet serious. Know that too. He's no Cumberbatch."



 ^ This. Have I mentioned how happy I am to have you here?


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I think we're on the same wavelength, but I'm not drinking the Kool-Aid on Alicia being the next IT girl, and the NEXT BIG THING.
> 
> She's just not likeable enough. Her interviews have shown her to be arrogant and entitled at worst, bland and boring at best. There are clearly people with an agenda out there who are willing to promote her everywhere, even in online forums. I don't think that ultimately it will make any difference, honestly.
> 
> Does everyone know what they're doing all the time? If I had full confidence in Micheal doing what's right, he wouldn't still be a smoker.



I hate smoking too LOL I love Marion and she smoked too hahaha nobody is perfect


----------



## bhb2014

AC shoots in the UK and Malta. Interesting...

http://www.kftv.com/news/2015/05/28/fassbenders-assassins-creed-heads-to-malta-and-uk

Just one question: if Alicia is in negotiations for both AC and Bourne, how will she film them and promote other four films? Because Bourne is scheduled to July 2016...


----------



## bhb2014

I think I found these pics in order LOL no video but at least we can see how cute they were through these sequences.

http://www.quien.com/espectaculos/2...lard-y-michael-fassbender-que-conmovio-cannes


----------



## miss clare

Michael and Cate Blanchett are the most buzzed celebrities on social media during Cannes. http://www.socialmediatoday.com/mar...hael-fassbender-won-social-cannes-infographic


----------



## pearlyqueen

There are significant differences in Michael's behaviour and approach to his relationship with Alicia compared to previous girlfriends over the past few years - these are obvious and don't need to be listed again. IMO that is a key reason why so many people are writing negative things about Alicia and their relationship - they are aware of his different behaviour but try to explain it away as they perceive Alicia as some kind of threat. And there is zero evidence that either of them are exploiting their relationship for PR purposes, in fact the opposite is true - so many opportunities to do that if they wanted to but they chose not to. Michael has never been "Hollywood", he's just not interested in celebrity, chasing awards or being high profile. Nor is he bothered about his image; his professional reputation amongst his peers is all that concerns him and as we all know he is very highly regarded by directors and fellow actors. To suggest he is suddenly jumping on the PR bandwagon indicates a fundamental lack of understanding over who Michael is and his raison d'etre.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Michael and Cate Blanchett are the most buzzed celebrities on social media during Cannes. http://www.socialmediatoday.com/mar...hael-fassbender-won-social-cannes-infographic



wow! Both are very popular and had their performances praised...but I never thought he would win.


----------



## Singra

Social networks are very much about name recognition which wouldn't necessarily mean much for a Cannes award but I guess it's good fuel for the awards machine at the end of the year. However I think Shakespeare is going to be a tough sell for most awards categories even if the production and performances are acclaimed. 




FreeSpirit71 said:


>






Apologies for butting in I know I'm not a regular poster to this thread but...

I've followed this thread on and off for the last couple of weeks and what's weird or sad (or both) is that you can graft in the names of different celebrities in place of Fassbender, Colltiard and Vikander and it would match threads on other forums all over the internet. It's astonishing how similar these kinds of discussion can be.


----------



## bhb2014

Singra said:


> Social networks are very much about name recognition which wouldn't necessarily mean much for a Cannes award but I guess it's good fuel for the awards machine at the end of the year. However I think Shakespeare is going to be a tough sell for most awards categories even if the production and performances are acclaimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for butting in I know I'm not a regular poster to this thread but...
> 
> I've followed this thread on and off for the last couple of weeks and what's weird or sad (or both) is that you can graft in the names of different celebrities in place of Fassbender, Colltiard and Vikander and it would match threads on other forums all over the internet. It's astonishing how similar these kinds of discussion can be.



Blanchett will definitely receive a nod but Macbeth it's very hard. Shakespeare is tough! Only if reviews keep positive in US and Weinstein campaigns that we might see some nods next year. From what I've read, the cast is superb so as cinematography.

Hollywood couples are often discussed so can you imagine when there's a THIRD person? LOL But people exaggerated in this case and they totally forgot that both Michael and Marion are committed to other people and these two people are also actors LOL They're cute but NO WAY


----------



## Allie28

Singra said:


> Apologies for butting in I know I'm not a regular poster to this thread but...
> 
> I've followed this thread on and off for the last couple of weeks and what's weird or sad (or both) is that you can graft in the names of different celebrities in place of Fassbender, Colltiard and Vikander and it would match threads on other forums all over the internet. It's astonishing how similar these kinds of discussion can be.



Don't apologize!  Butt in anytime....we could use some fresh voices around here.  And you're right...it's also astonishingly similar whenever an actor gets a new gf.  The fan girl cat claws come out.  This is why Fassy is smart to stay off twitter.  The things I see fans tweet to actors give me so much secondhand embarrassment.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael talking about Macbeth and Cannes, before the premiere. He was excited to see Carol and The Lobster 

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/05/22/michael-fassbender-macbeth-slow-west-jobs/article_2200758




> So youre in Cannes for the premiere of Macbeth. A Shakespearean classicwas this another one that you wanted to tick off the list?
> I wasnt seeking out to do Shakespeare at the time, when [producer] Iain Canning approached me. But it was one of those things. You get the opportunity to do it and there was just no way I could have said no. So then I had the privilege of meeting the director Justin Kurtzel and we had an immediate chemistry. I knew right away that I believed in him and believed in his vision. And i could feel that excitement of going on a journey together, never knowing if it was going to work or not.
> 
> It sounds similar to how you describe your relationship with John Maclean, not to mention Steve McQueen.
> Yes. Steve always says, Lets try and fail better next time. The risk you might fall flat on your face is critical. I love the idea of being around new, fresh talent. With Justin, its such a treat to watch him work and say to yourself, Hes doing exactly what he should be doing on this planet. The expereince of working with him was exceptional. He put his heart and soul into it.
> 
> Have you seen Macbeth yet?
> No, Im going to be seeing it with everyone else at the premiere on Saturday night. I can tell you that Marion [Cotillard] as Lady Macbeth is incredible. I know that from being across from her during the scenes. Shes mesmerizing.
> 
> Whats the atmosphere like in Cannes right now?
> Oh, its great. Its such a celebration of film, everywhere you look. Its a place of absolute passion for filmmaking. And of course it also happens to be incredibly glamorous and fun.
> 
> What can you tell me about the Steve Jobs biopic? Theres a teaser that everybody got excited about last week.
> I got excited about it! I really loved the teaser. I feel very lucky to be a part of this movie at all. Its exhilaratingagain, for the opportunity to fall flat on my face, maybe. But it was nothing but a joy for me to be working with Aaron Sorkin, a genius, and Danny Boyle, such an inspirational person and a wonderful filmmaker.
> 
> And the biopic is another one to tick off your fantasy list. Youve played real people before but Steve Jobs is huge.
> Oh, man. Steve Jobs changed the way we live. Its hard to comprehend just how integral he was in the way we live our lives now. Not only in terms of the phone but also retail. There were High Street stores closing down because of internet sales, and so he imagined stores with 30 people working on the floor, one-on-one with the customers. I was very glad that we were able to explore that. The movie will show how he changed the whole experience of retail as we know it.
> 
> Have you been able to see any movie so far in Cannes?
> I just got in this morning, so nothing yet. But I cant wait to see The Lobster and Carol and many, many others. It feels like this year has a lot of varied and very intriguing stuff. Im going to try to catch everything I can while Im here. And if I dont catch them here, hopefully theyll be released soon so I can pay for my ticket at the cinema.


----------



## libeth

SigynLasgalen said:


> Oh, ok. (: Yeah,  it definitely wasn't like he was hiding or something .. I think the journalist was just impressed by Fassbender's attitude. Maybe she was expecting him to be the typical Diva or one of those 'wild' star attending almost every single party (like Dolan xD). The way Michael handled the situation with Alicia actually surprised me, he made what is basically the equivalent of an 'official statement': they are a couple (he brought her to the premiere) but they don't want that aspect to be the focus in certain situations ( he didn't pose with her on the red carpet).


  I wasn't surprised. He did exactly what I expected from him.Frankly I don't see this relationship lasting because in my opinion he's not ready to be in a comitted relationship. I don't believe he made the equivalent of an _official_ statement but  he did the best he could with what he can offer now without disrespecting her. Sometimes I wonder what people expect him to do. Something like MF: Tomorrow there's the Grand Prix of Monaco,I'll be there. AV:Me too!! MF: Girl,you at home! I'm curious to read what/if he says something about her in the next interviews. 





> I wasn't saying that a nice or down-to-earth guy can't play the 'pap game', in my post I addressed two criticisms I keep reading about Michael: 1) he has changed ( in attitude ) 2) he is so desperate for attention that he decided to do a PR relationship. And I found (and still find) funny that from what we could gather from Cannes  both those assumptions were wrong: 1) he still is the humble, friendly, down-to-earth and nice guy we all knew he was. 2) If he was really doing PR stunts for his PR relationship *we wouldn't have just one pap video and barely any articles focusing on them as a couple.*


 [/QUOTE] It'svery telling.


----------



## libeth

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Don't worry, you're not ridiculing any of us...
> 
> I think you don't understand PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to understand it very well..
> 
> 
> 
> Hence MF & MC adorably chummy at amFAR, but way more distant and professional the next day at the photocall. If you don't think someone on their team saw the buzz about them and told them to tone it down, well...
> 
> 
> 
> At the amfAR they were tipsy.At the photocall they were acting like two normal adult persons.Michael was probably hungover after the night before.They were smiling and friendly as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> *Blanchett will definitely receive a nod but Macbeth it's very hard. Shakespeare is tough!* Only if reviews keep positive in US and Weinstein campaigns that we might see some nods next year. From what I've read, the cast is superb so as cinematography.
> 
> Hollywood couples are often discussed so can you imagine when there's a THIRD person? LOL But people exaggerated in this case and they totally forgot that both Michael and Marion are committed to other people and these two people are also actors LOL They're cute but NO WAY



True. It's very hard to sell. It doesn't help that many people could need subtitles.  





Morgane said:


> Yes,it's possible. Quoting Wesley Morris :  Even if that is a choice,they can tone it down.


 I hope so. I've read other Italian reviews compaining about it. Glad to see that the performances are always praised. Someone seems not to like much Marion and I'm quite surprised reading the other English-speaking critics. Guess this show how much opinions can  differ.The consensus I'm reading is that the film is a work of technical bravura,with superb cinematography.Some complaints about the lack of a parallel context that can add profundity and actualize the story.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Kyoko Karenina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you're not ridiculing any of us...
> 
> I think you don't understand PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to understand it very well..   At the amfAR they were tipsy.At the photocall they were acting like two normal adult persons.Michael was probably hungover after the night before.They were smiling and friendly as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved how both interacted at the AMFAR but I also think they had exaggerated in ther behaviors. It was a party, they drank, etc, it happens. As much as I expected a more exciting vibe at the photocall and premiere because Michael usually plays around (just check his older pics at Cannes photocalls), it was normal. Their looks showed everything, they didn't have to act like they did at the AMFAR. We all know they bonded and that's why they're doing AC ater this year
> 
> On the other hand, I agree with the theory that their PR team asked them to, you know, be more discrete or people would think wrong things about them LOL After AMFAR, social networks and even popular movie accounts were talking about it. Until today you can see people talking about them, how beautiful and talented they are and how much they would make a great couple and blablabla. It was the right thing to do to calm people down  Now I think the world remembered he has a girlfriend and she has a long partner in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I wasn't surprised. He did exactly what I expected from him.Frankly I don't see this relationship lasting because in my opinion he's not ready to be in a comitted relationship. I don't believe he made the equivalent of an _official_ statement but  he did the best he could with what he can offer now without disrespecting her. Sometimes I wonder what people expect him to do. Something like MF: Tomorrow there's the Grand Prix of Monaco,I'll be there. AV:Me too!! MF: Girl,you at home! I'm curious to read what/if he says something about her in the next interviews.


 It'svery telling. [/QUOTE]

As much as I know Michael and Alicia are for real, I also don't expect much about it to be honest. I just don't see anything special in the way he treats her, there's no spark in there, no chemistry. For instance, when you see Brangelina, you can clearly see sparks, even 10 years later. I just don't see it with Michael and Alicia, she's another girlfriend in his life. like someone said here, he has much more chemistry with James McAvoy and they're just friends LOL But let's see where this goes, I might be wrong


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> Kyoko Karenina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, you're not ridiculing any of us...
> 
> I think you don't understand PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to understand it very well..  *At the amfAR they were tipsy.At the photocall they were acting like two normal adult persons.*Michael was probably hungover after the night before.They were smiling and friendly as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Social networks are very much about name recognition which wouldn't necessarily mean much for a Cannes award but I guess it's good fuel for the awards machine at the end of the year. However I think Shakespeare is going to be a tough sell for most awards categories even if the production and performances are acclaimed.
> 
> Apologies for butting in I know I'm not a regular poster to this thread but...
> I've followed this thread on and off for the last couple of weeks and what's weird or sad (or both) is that you can graft in the names of different celebrities in place of Fassbender, Colltiard and Vikander and it would match threads on other forums all over the internet. *It's astonishing how similar these kinds of discussion can be*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome!!
> I want to use this gif..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> :vhugs: I think I found these pics in order LOL no video but at least we can see how cute they were through these sequences.
> 
> http://www.quien.com/espectaculos/2...lard-y-michael-fassbender-que-conmovio-cannes


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


>



I love this gif in the middle LOL I was going to put it here but I forgot  Similar to her reaction when Cate Blanchett said she was one of the world greatest actresses and that she couldn't wait to see her Lady Macbeth.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw4yNA8XnQM (at 4:20)


----------



## bhb2014

DEAD

http://****yeahfassbender.tumblr.com


----------



## bhb2014

Michael and Marion at the AMFAR, finally! Aerissee found a video  But the beginning is still missing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3zh9ovPo1M


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I loved how both interacted at the AMFAR but I also think they had exaggerated in ther behaviors.* It was a party, they drank, etc, it happens*. As much as I expected a more exciting vibe at the photocall and premiere because Michael usually plays around (just check his older pics at Cannes photocalls), it was normal. Their looks showed everything, they didn't have to act like they did at the AMFAR. We all know they bonded and that's why they're doing AC ater this year


   This.Pics can also be misleading.Marion Cotilliard has a child,a family,I just don't think she needs someone to tell her how to beheave. At the photocall Michael seemed hungover ,sleepless,at the premiere they both showed great chemistry in my opinion. I'm happy to see them in another film. 





Morgane said:


>



He looked fine  on Le Grand Journal.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> DEAD
> 
> http://****yeahfassbender.tumblr.com



Scary. 


bhb2014 said:


> Michael and Marion at the AMFAR, finally! Aerissee found a video  But the beginning is still missing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3zh9ovPo1M



Thanks for the video!


----------



## janinewhit

He ishandsome


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> This.Pics can also be misleading.Marion Cotilliard has a child,a family,I just don't think she needs someone to tell her how to beheave. At the photocall Michael seemed hungover ,sleepless,at the premiere they both showed great chemistry in my opinion. I'm happy to see them in another film.
> 
> He looked fine  on Le Grand Journal.


 
Pics can be misleading or not. Flirting isn't that of a bit deal, it isn't a crime. The problem is how people see that and Many saw more than there was to be seen. It's life. Marion is a mother but it doesn't mean she can't make mistakes or have exaggerated attitudes. A PR team is there to tell her what to do too, she isn't perfect and you can be sure that she already did many things in her career after being told to. There are people married and with many children that have problems in their behavior. 

Michael didn't seem to be hangover IMO. If he was shame on him to have been partying late night on the eve of his premiere. Sorry but they seem to have bonded much more than what we saw that day. IMO they were told to calm down a bit. You can think differently but that's my POV. I was a bit surprised, I expected much more. They were fine to be clear, happy and cute, but for me not as confortable as they wanted to be.


----------



## bhb2014

New interview with Alicia on the NY Times. Only a brief description about TLBO though.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/3...=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytmovies&_r=0&referrer=


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> *Pics can be misleading or not. Flirting isn't that of a bit deal, it isn't a crime. The problem is how people see that and Many saw more than there was to be seen. It's life. *Marion is a mother but it doesn't mean she can't make mistakes or have exaggerated attitudes. A PR team is there to tell her what to do too, she isn't perfect and you can be sure that she already did many things in her career after being told to. There are people married and with many children that have problems in their behavior.
> 
> Michael didn't seem to be hangover IMO. If he was shame on him to have been partying late night on the eve of his premiere. Sorry but they seem to have bonded much more than what we saw that day. IMO they were told to calm down a bit. You can think differently but that's my POV. I was a bit surprised, I expected much more. They were fine to be clear, happy and cute, but for me not as confortable as they wanted to be.



True. What I was saying is that she's adult enough to be conscious of her behavior.  About Michael partying the night before,there's no doubt.   If he wasn't hangover,he looked like he just rolled out of bed!


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> True. What I was saying is that she's adult enough to be conscious of her behavior.  About Michael partying the night before,there's no doubt.   If he wasn't hangover,he looked like he just rolled out of bed!



Yes, of course she is but even as older we have problems in our behavior when we drink  I saw some pics of her before entering the hotel and she was already with a glass in her hand. It happens hahahha I get what you mean but I wanted to say that sometimes she needs people telling her what to do, that's one of the reasons why she has a PR team.

I don't know, after I saw him at Cannes in 2008 and 2009, he looked a bit more serious this year. Marion seemed to have much more fun last year and the years before. I was expecting more laughs and excitement at the photocall and premiere, that's all. But you know, last day, they had been partying the whole week, it's possible they were a bit tired. Macbeth should have premiered earlier


----------



## mollie12

I haven't seen Slow West yet, but this is very, very cool.

Brad BirdVerified account
&#8207;@BradBirdA113
On other matters--

--how great is SLOW WEST?!!**

**(very, I think)


I always like to see filmmakers supporting his work.  Brad Bird's Tomorrowland might suck, but otherwise he has a pretty stellar filmography.  It was nice to see Edgar Wright supporting Frank too.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I haven't seen Slow West yet, but this is very, very cool.
> 
> Brad BirdVerified account
> &#8207;@BradBirdA113
> On other matters--
> 
> --how great is SLOW WEST?!!**
> 
> **(very, I think)
> 
> 
> I always like to see filmmakers supporting his work.  Brad Bird's Tomorrowland might suck, but otherwise he has a pretty stellar filmography.  It was nice to see Edgar Wright supporting Frank too.


Yes,it's very nice.   Lindelof is another huge fan.
It amuses me when even well-known critics and journalists are about to start an appreciation thread for him...


----------



## Morgane

Interesting review on Thompson on Hollywhood:
http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...-perfect-fit-for-justin-kurzel-video-20150523
Interview with Kurzel:
http://www.indiewire.com/article/ca...acbeth-and-fascination-with-violence-20150526


> And Marion and Michael are both in that, so I guess they had a good time making this despite the harsh conditions.
> 
> We all had a good time! I love that, I love the idea that we can continue to work together and want to. It's going to be completely different from "Macbeth," it's going to be a completely different thing, but I always do things that scare me at first, so this one definitely does.
> 
> About the cast --  you worked with some unknowns on "Snowtown," and on this one you
> worked with two of the most revered actors of our time. What prepared you for directing these two titans? Did you feel wholly ready and capable to handle them?
> 
> Look, it was pretty amazing. They are kind of these incredible thoroughbreds, they are like this incredible Formula 1 car -- you direct by fractions because they are so precise and so extraordinary. It was a big learning curve for me to trust new actors, but they're very instinctive, you know. Both of them are super, super prepared. They're incredible listeners to each other, they're so interested in the moment, they're so interested in something never being repeated: there and then on that day only this could happen. I've always found it the most interesting thing and the thing I feel most passionate about in filmmaking, is directing actors, and that moment between "action" and "cut," because you can't ever get it back. And the tension of doing a take creates really interesting things, so they never come in with premeditated ideas about what they're going to do, they're extremely open to whatever is going to present itself, but, most importantly, they just connect. They're just incredible listeners to each other, and that was pretty amazing to witness and be part of.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> [FONT=&quot]I think you don't understand PR. PR serves more than one function. It's about publicity, yes. But it's also about controlling an image. [/FONT]



 No, I completely understand PR. 

  The point is that, more or less directly,  every function has the same final purpose: promotion/publicity. What  do you think controlling an image also requires and entails? 

Anyway, all Im saying is that there is a difference between managing/dealing with  the public aspects of a relationship  (what I think M&As PR are doing ) and doing a _PR-relationship_ ( pure exploitation - that is what I get when I read your interpretation of their actions at Cannes ). 

--

So, you said that Michael could do PR for image. And according to you the message they are trying to get across is that he is now a committed and serious man.

  Care to explain to me how is it possible to try to project _that_ image while he is in a relationship ( for ...like.. 6 months? ) with the [FONT=&quot]_umpteenth co-star_ that is also[/FONT] a girl that _looks way younger_ (I dont think she looks 14 but .. ) than him[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT] 

  [FONT=&quot]Had he been talking about how great she is (like he did with Nicole for example) in interviews, or talking about settling up (instead to work like a crazy man for months) , had sources told magazines how much the age difference isnt a problem for them (has it happened with Zoe) Id understand some of those conclusions but there is [/FONT][FONT=&quot]literally _nothing_  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]he did[/FONT][FONT=&quot] in this new relationship that he didnt before[/FONT][FONT=&quot] and that would create a 'different[FONT=&quot]'[/FONT] image for him.[/FONT]




> If you've got an at least capable team, they're going to be aware of what people are saying not just about you, but about your contemporaries as well. Like... Benedict Cumberbatch. [..]


For every single person who fears to see Michael go full BC there is one skeptic claiming that it would require a lot more than some paps photos to buy Michaels commitment. Then there are those that ,no matter what,  are going to complain or find something strange because they automatically believe everything has to be fake if you are famous or because their idol is no longer available/didnt  do what they expected and wanted him to do.

So, while I agree with you that they keep an eye on the publics opinion about their client, a good PR team _would not_ let a group of disgruntled and fickle fans completely dictate their strategies and they _definitely wouldnt _be scared by the prospect of some of them pissed off by M&A being photographed by paps or posing together on a red carpet they survived the PR nightmare that was Leasi. This is nothing.



> (that it was caught on camera could've been totally accidental, and that camera guy could've been such a lucky Moses [..]


I see that we are going to ignore that  *1.* they ended up practically running  ( clearly what you do when you are waiting the right moment for the right pose  ) and acting extremely uncomfortable  - again - completely normal for *two actors* that were supposedly expecting it.. as it is normal to think that M&A were so coordinated and in sync with the pap _and_ the crowd to perfectly time their movements , *2.* before that magical kiss they were being followed for _at least_ 1 hour -- for someone going out with the precise intent to show the trueness of their love  they took their time before giving the pap what they wanted..apparently they really enjoyed all that almost-jogging. I guess, the concept of that being a big 'f*** it -' kiss is too boring  to consider, right?



> their teams are clearly paying attention and going on a day by day basis, at least while in Cannes.
> Hence the pap stroll showing the candid IRL trueness [..]


That stroll happened _two _days after Michael arrived. Is SO suspicious that until then he had managed to avoid the paps for as long as ... 1 day(!!!) but then failed on day 2, right?  As it is suspicious that he would want to have lunch with friends  and, while there, go for a stroll on the Croisette with his girlfriend because it is not like they are a real (you said it) couple and they are not hiding their relationship.  




> Hence not appearing on the carpet together for amFAR,[..]


There is no reason to suspect that the fan's reaction had something to do with them not posing together on the red carpet for amFAR.

The status of their relationship ( how serious or not serious they are ) would actually interest an extremely little portion of the public , one with not enough weight to explain such an influence on their moves.




> Hence AV on her own at the amFAR podium, so rudely ditched by Jake [..]


Are you saying Jake Gylenhaal was part of the plan too?  Yeah,  I can totally see his PR agreeing to make him ( member of Cannes jury and Oscar hopeful)  look unreliable/rude by not doing his part for a _charity event_. Yep. All Hollywood and their PR want Alicia to be the next big thing so it's obvious they'd let their clients looks like idiots for her. 




> Hence MF & MC adorably chummy at amFAR, but way more distant and professional the next day at the photocall. [..]


Did you actually expect Marion and Michael to act the same way at a gala and during a photocall for their movie? Really? Tell me you are kidding.  

They are professionals and they were there for work. [FONT=&quot]They were not going to act like that during an official event.[/FONT]

Seriously, not every single thing revolves around the master plan of making Alicia the most important thing ever. I mean, what about Marion? Is her PR part of #TeamAlicia too? When _to you _their behavior seemed 'colder' the idea that it could have been Marions decision to no act in a way that could have been perceived as unprofessional and disrespectful toward her partner didnt even cross your mind, right? 

Anyway I found them adorable, their chemistry evident and intense while acting appropriately for the occasion they were in. So, if they told them to tone it down, they clearly didnt listen.




> Just look at JJ, which is totally official PR driven - not one pic of MF & MC[..]


Just Jared didnt post _any_ photo from inside the event except one pic of Di Caprio. 

But I guess JJ would totally lose potential traffic ( =$ ) by not putting M&M's photos on his site just to help 'neutralize the threat' ... _while all the other sites posted them_. Logical. Apparently JJ is the only site that PR can control.




> Yet there is a random article about Leo donating the Banksy piece, full of photos of Leo on a yacht! But no one noticed or cared. Okay.


Yeah, an article about _something Di Caprio did_ that revolves around _him_.... strange! 

There are photos of him on a yacht because the article was not only about *him* raising 33 million with the Banksy *he* donated but about *him* being at Cannes. Basically JJ's usual article about him. There are others like that always from those days : 'he bought a bag for his mother at an auction for 13000$, look at him lounging on his yacht'! xD




> Hence the final official posing together at Monaco, [..]"


Because, of course, the decision to go together at the GP is one of their strategies concocted  during  the last days of Cannes as a response to how their previous moves went. In fact the original plan was for Michael to go there and leave his girlfriend behind..somewhere.. or avoid all the cameras --- its not like the organizers/teams let you go there with the precise intent to increase the prestige of the event and therefore expect you to pose for photos. 

Because suddenly confirming the seriousness of  their relationship, to the few that actually care about these things, is the most important thing to do. Its not like she , the one trying to raise her profile, will miss the most important event at Cannes. You know, the one the people she has to win over actually are interested in and will watch and talk about opposed to a motorsport event. 

Of course.

  --

 In conclusion, I dont see any contradiction in the way their relationship has been 'presented' -   the 'message' they are giving is simple, linear and quite frankly obvious:  they are together and for now theyd like the focus to not be on them as a couple while working.

It exhaustively  explain every single thing that happened at Cannes (and before - and after) but I see that its not fun , doesnt offer an excuse to hate on this relationship without admitting what the real problem is and doesnt fit the preconception that this relationship is different , that Michael is different, that everything is a conspiracy and revolve around them.

We can transform every single action in a cold and calculated PR move (we  could  do it with all his exes too) but it's a dangerous game and one that can twists the reality of things.

One thing is sure tho, the moment you need to rely on convoluted interpretations, to make up random connections and basically paint Michael and Alicia's PR as confused, easily scared incompetents to explain something - it should be the moment to take a step back and actually ask yourself: am I being objective?  Does that really make sense? 

Occam's Razor is your friend.


----------



## twiddlebird

You know, TL;DR

I will say, what convinced me about the Pap Stoll is that this wasn't a far walk for them. If they really didn't care about the Pap image, they could have walked it separately. AV would have been anonymous and not tailed by paps. Heck, from the pace they were going, it would probably have been preferable, as marching arm and arm as they were couldn't have been comfortable. The whole thing was uncomfortable, even to watch. So why do it? It was hardly intimate, so I don't think "for love" is an explanation. It was for publicity.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

SigynLasgalen said:


> No, I completely understand PR.
> 
> The point is that, more or less directly,  every function has the same final purpose: promotion/publicity. What  do you think controlling an image also requires and entails?



I'm sorry, I didn't read beyond this, because every PR function does not have the same final purpose, and that tells me what kind of post this will be. Brand control is not the same as publicity is not the same as promotion. They are all different things. PR is brand image and reputation management, publicity and promotion are just tactics. Like, if you need key behind-the-scene players to see you are sober, controlling your image for that purpose is not promotion or publicity, it's brand damage control. 

Also, I didn't read because while I don't mind long posts if they're interesting, I admit I find line by line responses coming from one whom I can already guess what they'll say to every single point of what is already a response (making this a response to a response of a response) to be tedious af. We'll have to agree to disagree on whatever you said. Lol. I doubt you'll change my thoughts anyway, especially not talking about PR and promotion and publicity are all the same thing.


----------



## Hackensack

The Alicia Vikander thread has become virtually indistinguishable from this one.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Hackensack said:


> The Alicia Vikander thread has become virtually indistinguishable from this one.



I think it's due to their recent relationship. Many actors personal and professional lives are discussed in the same manner. Given Fassy's track record, their threads will change around the later part of next year


----------



## Fassynated

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't read beyond this, because every PR function does not have the same final purpose, and that tells me what kind of post this will be. Brand control is not the same as publicity is not the same as promotion. They are all different things. PR is brand image and reputation management, publicity and promotion are just tactics. Like, if you need key behind-the-scene players to see you are sober, controlling your image for that purpose is not promotion or publicity, it's brand damage control.
> 
> Also, I didn't read because while I don't mind long posts if they're interesting, I admit I find line by line responses coming from one whom I can already guess what they'll say to every single point of what is already a response (making this a response to a response of a response) to be tedious af. We'll have to agree to disagree on whatever you said. Lol. I doubt you'll change my thoughts anyway, especially not talking about PR and promotion and publicity are all the same thing.



Your posts are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

twiddlebird said:


> You know, TL;DR



* http://media.giphy.com/media/5zRdGJbnOOBuU/giphy.gif *

I wanted to address all the points for a last time. If anything I got it off my chest. XD




> I will say, what convinced me about the Pap Stoll is that this wasn't a  far walk for them. If they really didn't care about the Pap image, they  could have walked it separately.AV would have been anonymous and not  tailed by paps. Heck, from the pace they were going, it would probably  have been preferable, as marching arm and arm as they were couldn't have  been comfortable. The whole thing was uncomfortable, even to watch. So  why do it? It was hardly intimate, so I don't think "for love" is an  explanation. It was for publicity.


But where is the publicity?

Except for that video and one set of photo going around on tumblr did you see this presumed PR stunt anywhere else? 





Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't read beyond this,  because every PR function does not have the same final purpose, and that  tells me what kind of post this will be. Brand control is not the same  as publicity is not the same as promotion. They are all different  things. PR is brand image and reputation management, publicity and  promotion are just tactics. Like, if you need key behind-the-scene  players to see you are sober, controlling your image for that purpose is  not promotion or publicity, it's brand damage control.



Erm...no. I didn't mean that. Ok. It's evident that my english isn't good enough to explain myself properly. My fault.




> Also, I didn't read because while I don't mind long posts if they're  interesting, I admit I find line by line responses coming from one whom I  can already guess what they'll say to every single point of what is  already a response (making this a response to a response of a response)  to be tedious af. We'll have to agree to disagree on whatever you said.  Lol. I doubt you'll change my thoughts anyway, especially not talking  about PR and promotion and publicity are all the same thing.


Oh, don't worry. I wouldn't want to bore you with facts and logical thinking.


----------



## SusanBeach

https://www.facebook.com/SmittenwithJamesMcAvoy/photos/a.279808978883989.1073741834.275291922669028/364148083783411/?type=1&theater

I just saw this picture, cute with James but I giggled at Michaels T-Shirt!!! This pic are from 2013 (probably) and same T-Shirt in Sydney dec 14....... like Michael himself said, use it until it´s broken 

https://www.google.se/search?q=michael+fassbender+alicia+vikander&espv=2&biw=1414&bih=747&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=IL5qVarBOMKxsAHl6ILwDQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgrc=8EpjdqWuLeUadM%253A%3BXSmjhqIwks7PUM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.eonline.com%252Feol_images%252FEntire_Site%252F2014113%252Frs_634x1024-141203080742-634.2.Michael-Fassbender-Bondi-Alicia-Vikander-Romance.jl.120314.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.eonline.com%252Fnews%252F603029%252Fmichael-fassbender-casually-dating-co-star-alicia-vikander-see-photos-of-the-two-together%3B634%3B1024


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/3255077/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-pda-sydney-22/fullsize/

Ok, I tried to edit my last post because pic nr 2 is from Google and a lot of other pics turn up. Now I found another (better) of the T-Shirt BUT now I can´t edit my post!!!
Just wondering, is there a "time limit" to edit your own post? Or is it just me?


----------



## pennylane93

SusanBeach said:


> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/3255077/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-pda-sydney-22/fullsize/
> 
> Ok, I tried to edit my last post because pic nr 2 is from Google and a lot of other pics turn up. Now I found another (better) of the T-Shirt BUT now I can´t edit my post!!!
> Just wondering, is there a "time limit" to edit your own post? Or is it just me?



Haha yeah he's thrifty like that 
P.s that pic should be R-rated


----------



## pearlyqueen

SigynLasgalen said:


> * http://media.giphy.com/media/5zRdGJbnOOBuU/giphy.gif *
> 
> I wanted to address all the points for a last time. If anything I got it off my chest. XD
> 
> 
> But where is the publicity?
> 
> Except for that video and one set of photo going around on tumblr did you see this presumed PR stunt anywhere else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm...no. I didn't mean that. Ok. It's evident that my english isn't good enough to explain myself properly. My fault.
> 
> 
> Oh, don't worry. I wouldn't want to bore you with facts and logical thinking.



I'm in total agreement with you on all the points you raised, your posts are reasonable and logical. Fundamentally what we have is a man and a woman who are in a romantic relationship who happen to be actors. For some this seems to imply that there must be another agenda they are following although for the life of me I can see no evidence at all to support that viewpoint. They are just living their lives without affecting anyone else and all this analysis and suspicion is unwarranted and tedious. They both seem very happy together and I hope  their detractors who have convinced themselves there is an alternative plot line  eventually come to terms with it. One thing I have noticed is there seems to be a preoccupation  with American people that image and PR are vitally important to actors and influence their behaviour and choices. Perhaps this  is true of American actors and is embedded in their cuture and extends to American fans and commentators too..... But it is not the case in Europe where a large percentage of actors are focussed on the craft and artistic fulfillment and where their private lives are not expected to create a specific image. Both Michael and Alicia are European, live in London and choose to live low key under the radar. Why would two such private individuals suddenly decide to jump on a PR bandwagon, particularly Michael? He didn't do it when he was striving to make a name for  himself in the industry, so why would he when he is at the top of his game and has no shortage of work....  IMO so illogical that it's not worth considering.


----------



## bhb2014

"Fassbender and Cotillard, whose MacBeth premieres Saturday night at the Palais des Festivals, had a mini-reunion. Fassbender confessed he missed Cotillard after months of working together. Hed just watched her last festival entry at home, he said, though she had to correct him on the numerical title of 2 Days, 1 Night.

 The two then took to the stage to auction an original Bansky that DiCaprio had donated to the auction. It sold for $1 million"

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...ar-gala-797684

Cute! Another Fassy/McAvoy friendship =)


----------



## bhb2014

At the photocall last weekend.


----------



## libeth

Hackensack said:


> The Alicia Vikander thread has become virtually indistinguishable from this one.



Two branches of JustJared. Same vocabulary. PR control,damage control,damage control,brand image,brand control,damage control,damage control..... Waiting for the MG nostalgics.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> At the photocall last weekend.



 They showed chemistry!   https://twitter.com/CineVue/status/602029731857440768?s=09 https://twitter.com/Clapmag/status/602030008601817088?s=09 https://twitter.com/ciakmag/status/602044748044578816?s=09 https://twitter.com/TheEvesApple/status/602047896326971392?s=09 https://twitter.com/RBcasting/status/602071277109682176?s=09 https://twitter.com/alemagliaro/status/602050743470858240?s=09  ANSA journalist  





> Everyone adores Michael Fassbender. He's delicious.


----------



## aerissse

Thanks for the picture! Michael and Marion have undeniable chemistry


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> They showed chemistry!   https://twitter.com/CineVue/status/602029731857440768?s=09 https://twitter.com/Clapmag/status/602030008601817088?s=09 https://twitter.com/ciakmag/status/602044748044578816?s=09 https://twitter.com/TheEvesApple/status/602047896326971392?s=09 https://twitter.com/RBcasting/status/602071277109682176?s=09 https://twitter.com/alemagliaro/status/602050743470858240?s=09  ANSA journalist



Michael's performance was indeed praised. Even in mixed reviews he was highlighted  He has much more time on screen, that's why I think Marion, IF Weinstein campaigns for her, will be promoted as supporting.


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> [
> I just saw this picture, cute with James but I giggled at Michaels T-Shirt!!! This pic are from 2013 (probably) and same T-Shirt in Sydney dec 14....... like Michael himself said, use it until it´s broken


 
This is the pic:






Good review for SW:
https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/mo...e-slow-west/M9JVgMsgW7NtNsbTKEbmqI/story.html


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This is the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good review for SW:
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/mo...e-slow-west/M9JVgMsgW7NtNsbTKEbmqI/story.html



I want pics in Montreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Next weekend we'll have some because of F1 at least. I hope the whole cast attend it like in 2013!


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> They showed chemistry!   https://twitter.com/CineVue/status/602029731857440768?s=09 https://twitter.com/Clapmag/status/602030008601817088?s=09 https://twitter.com/ciakmag/status/602044748044578816?s=09 https://twitter.com/TheEvesApple/status/602047896326971392?s=09 https://twitter.com/RBcasting/status/602071277109682176?s=09 https://twitter.com/alemagliaro/status/602050743470858240?s=09  ANSA journalist





bhb2014 said:


> At the photocall last weekend.




https://38.media.tumblr.com/7508dba190c4312f1696e5e2e4a58d9b/tumblr_noyvhuboRI1qdtcexo1_500.gif
https://33.media.tumblr.com/6e4f022d82ac5009aa22ea39a3e34030/tumblr_noyvhuboRI1qdtcexo2_500.gif


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> https://38.media.tumblr.com/7508dba190c4312f1696e5e2e4a58d9b/tumblr_noyvhuboRI1qdtcexo1_500.gif
> https://33.media.tumblr.com/6e4f022d82ac5009aa22ea39a3e34030/tumblr_noyvhuboRI1qdtcexo2_500.gif



Loved how Kurzel got off the way LOL I was searching for those gifs at the press conference to post here, thanks! 

Michael and Marion are known from knowing how to use their expressions very well so they don't have to say anything to show how much they bonded, you can see that just by watching how they look at each other  After these gifs I was less disappointed by their interaction on the day of the premiere hahaha


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I want pics in Montreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Next weekend we'll have some because of F1 at least. I hope the whole cast attend it like in 2013!


Yes,I think they will attend it.






Photographed by Jeome Bonnet in Cannes:


----------



## Lou9

Michael's back in Montreal according to this chick. (Walk faster, Fassy!)



> Melissa Paradis &#8207;@Paparadis  1m1 minute ago
> Fassbender walks way too fast for me &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;I keep on loosing him! #FML &#55357;&#57010;&#55357;&#56868;&#55357;&#57010;


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> https://38.media.tumblr.com/7508dba190c4312f1696e5e2e4a58d9b/tumblr_noyvhuboRI1qdtcexo1_500.gif
> https://33.media.tumblr.com/6e4f022d82ac5009aa22ea39a3e34030/tumblr_noyvhuboRI1qdtcexo2_500.gif



I like how he respects her professionally and socially.


----------



## Hackensack

> Originally Posted by Lou9
> Michael's back in Montreal according to this chick.



That's the pap photographer who chased him around two years ago.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Michael's back in Montreal according to this chick. (Walk faster, Fassy!)



Finally!!! LoL


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I like how he respects her professionally and socially.



Yes! He treats her like a queen, I love that. Him kissing her hand at AMFAR was the cutest thing ever! =)


----------



## Lou9

Baldy McAvoy and Nick Hoult were pictured up there late last week, so I assume they are getting back to filming. Hopefully, Singer will give us some pics (and we'll see Michael and Egghead together soon).

I kid because I love, Chromedome! :giggles:


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> At the photocall last weekend.









This photo is beautiful. *-* Thank you for posting it. (: 

M&M _*ooze *_chemistry and elegance ... watching them interact is like: * http://s8.postimg.org/722qm0x3n/lead_large.gif*  XD I can only imagine  how their dynamic will translate onscreen. 

I _need_ to see Macbeth like.. _now_? XD Where is the trailer?!??!?!



mchris55 said:


> I like how he respects her professionally and socially.





bhb2014 said:


> Yes! He treats her like a queen, I love that.     Him kissing her hand at AMFAR was the cutest thing ever! =)



Yeah, it's obvious Michael really respect/admires her from the way he acted around her (such a gentleman) and also the way he talked about her. His reply to the _" what is so special with Miss Cotillard?"_ question at the press conference is a good example. Wonderful words.


----------



## daisymoder69

Before some idiot comes along and posts Michael's private family photos. Please don't. Remember they are crazies and stalkers out there.


----------



## pennylane93

I'm done


----------



## Underoos!

daisymoder69 said:


> Before some idiot comes along and posts Michael's private family photos. Please don't. Remember they are crazies and stalkers out there.



Michael's family photos are floating around?  I'll have to go look that up!  Thanks!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Underoos! said:


> Michael's family photos are floating around?  I'll have to go look that up!  Thanks!



Someone posted 3 photos on instagram with his mum/uncle. One was used in a newspaper article and I've seen the other 2 before, they're not new.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I'm done



Wow! Thanks =)


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> This photo is beautiful. *-* Thank you for posting it. (:
> 
> M&M _*ooze *_chemistry and elegance ... watching them interact is like: * http://s8.postimg.org/722qm0x3n/lead_large.gif*  XD I can only imagine  how their dynamic will translate onscreen.
> 
> I _need_ to see Macbeth like.. _now_? XD Where is the trailer?!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's obvious Michael really respect/admires her from the way he acted around her (such a gentleman) and also the way he talked about her. His reply to the _" what is so special with Miss Cotillard?"_ question at the press conference is a good example. Wonderful words.



Yes. "She's the best in show business", loved it! I think he also said that it's amazing how she brings grace to all her performances. Cute!


----------



## bhb2014

More pics from Cannes! From Michael's Italian page on FB 

https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatMichaelFassbender


----------



## bhb2014

B.O updated.

http://www.nytimes.com/movies/boxoffice/us/weekend.html


----------



## bhb2014

Some pics inside the theater after the screening. You can see the cast, besides Alicia and Weinstein in some pics


----------



## SusanBeach

Just wonder, I found a lot of pics of Michael at twitter, is it ok to take pictures there and post here?


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Just wonder, I found a lot of pics of Michael at twitter, is it ok to take pictures there and post here?



Just put your source here, I think there's no problem in that  I've posted here many pics from Twitter.


----------



## SusanBeach

https://twitter.com/JohnSant87/status/605105319233077248

From twitter: JohnSant87

Maybe this already been posted here but then they comes again!!! I think they are soooo good


----------



## SusanBeach

http://38.media.tumblr.com/ca0f07804384d5b41501d2d5933256e2/tumblr_n5t3ouVYc51s6gar9o2_400.gif

http://31.media.tumblr.com/a95e8860cdb251164256ee4f0a97f5a3/tumblr_n5t3ouVYc51s6gar9o3_400.gif

http://31.media.tumblr.com/762433db446998009b14ef25185ac2e7/tumblr_n5t3ouVYc51s6gar9o4_400.gif

From **** Yeah Fassbender and McAvoy

LOL   I have a rather boring evening and BOOM I saw this!!! If you have seen it before I think it´s worth to see again

And I need help to make the gif open :shame: sorry


----------



## bhb2014

New pic from the set! Soon we might have pics of Michael and other actors 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/997975728358440621_1388524366


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Some pics inside the theater after the screening. You can see the cast, besides Alicia and Weinstein in some pics


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> http://38.media.tumblr.com/ca0f07804384d5b41501d2d5933256e2/tumblr_n5t3ouVYc51s6gar9o2_400.gif
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/a95e8860cdb251164256ee4f0a97f5a3/tumblr_n5t3ouVYc51s6gar9o3_400.gif
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/762433db446998009b14ef25185ac2e7/tumblr_n5t3ouVYc51s6gar9o4_400.gif
> 
> From **** Yeah Fassbender and McAvoy
> 
> LOL   I have a rather boring evening and BOOM I saw this!!! If you have seen it before I think it´s worth to see again
> 
> And I need help to make the gif open :shame: sorry



That interview was great.Some gifs are not compatible.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/enterta...s-not-fassbender/story-fni0bom0-1227374317331 


> But of course the pair turned up on set each expecting another so-hot-right-now actor.
> 
> &#8220;Which was really disappointing,&#8221; says Stone. &#8220;Major let-down.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I tried to get out of the movie at that point,&#8221; adds Cooper, &#8220;but my contract, I&#8217;d already signed it.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m still to this day dying to work with Michael Fassbender,&#8221; Stone giggles.


----------



## Morgane

Some old and new pics


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> New pic from the up.mset! Soon we might have pics of Michael and other actors
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/997975728358440621_1388524366



Very cool. 
Did anyone notice that they have Raven and Hank are next to each other.
I wonder if JLaw and Nick Hoult have made up? They tend to reunite as a couple on the XMen set  in the past. 

Not Michael related but just an observation nevertheless.


----------



## pennylane93

Lilmix said:


> Very cool.
> Did anyone notice that they have Raven and Hank are next to each other.
> I wonder if JLaw and Nick Hoult have made up? They tend to reunite as a couple on the XMen set  in the past.
> 
> Not Michael related but just an observation nevertheless.


Lol i was wondering if they're trying to make jlaw/hoult happen again. Seat next to each other, and Singer posted a pic with the two of them 

By the way, there's a bit about michael and alicia (and the earring)  at amfar gala on Italian vanity fair, found the translation on twitter


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Lol i was wondering if they're trying to make jlaw/hoult happen again. Seat next to each other, and Singer posted a pic with the two of them
> 
> By the way, there's a bit about michael (and alicia's earring)  at amfar gala on Italian vanity fair, found the translation on twitter



LoL The comment about The earring, no big deal please. "Intimate?" LoL A friend of mine did that once to his female friend but he was in his early 20s, not late 30s. Actually, it's kinda sad seeing a 38 year-old doing that, he should stop behaving as if he was still young. If he was 26 or something, acceptable.

Anyway, thanks for sharing! Michael had a blast at Amfar, he even had time to catch up with all his exes in the same place! I wish he had partied with Leo, another party man =) Michael reminded me of Leo last year, who was sit next to his gff all the time, Toni Garrn, but didn't give her much attention hahaha he payed more attention to Marion than her, check it out!

http://photos.laineygossip.com/articles/leo-models-cannes-23may14-01.jpg


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Very cool.
> Did anyone notice that they have Raven and Hank are next to each other.
> I wonder if JLaw and Nick Hoult have made up? They tend to reunite as a couple on the XMen set  in the past.
> 
> Not Michael related but just an observation nevertheless.



It would be awesome if they got back together! But isn't Jen still dating Chris Martin? Or they split?


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Lol i was wondering if they're trying to make jlaw/hoult happen again. Seat next to each other, and Singer posted a pic with the two of them
> 
> By the way, there's a bit about michael and alicia (and the earring)  at amfar gala on Italian vanity fair, found the translation on twitter



Lol, I just posted this on Alicia's forum too, didn't think it would be appreciated here for obvious reasons. Nice to get a different perspective of Alicia - dancing wildly - and I note the article states Michael stayed constantly near her.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> It would be awesome if they got back together! But isn't Jen still dating Chris Martin? Or they split?


They're still together I think, they were papped at LA last night.. Although, there's this 'source' saying jen and nic are spending  a lot of time together on set, they have lunch and read lines together everyday, spend lots of times in her trailer etc 
Sorry for straying off topic! Forget what i'm saying


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> They're still together I think, they were papped at LA last night.. Although, there's this 'source' saying jen and nic are spending  a lot of time together on set, they have lunch and read lines together everyday, spend lots of times in her trailer etc
> Sorry for straying off topic! Forget what i'm saying



 no problem, I'm the one who asked! Well, she knows Hoult for years, they might be good friends, specially because the two times they split was due to scheduling conflicts, not cheating or anything bad. Thanks for the update about Martin! LOL


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> LoL The comment about The earring, no big deal please. "Intimate?" LoL A friend of mine did that once to his female friend but he was in his early 20s, not late 30s. Actually, it's kinda sad seeing a 38 year-old doing that, he should stop behaving as if he was still young. If he was 26 or something, acceptable.



I agree that it's not particularly intimate, but it's also not that childish either (or too "youth"ful), especially in a party atmosphere.  God forbid he should joke around with a friend or girlfriend.  One of the most attractive qualities he has is that Irish mischievousness/playfulness.  

On another note:

http://lemmelynxu.tumblr.com/post/120496663656/so-theyre-filming-the-new-xmen-movie-in-montreal

So theyre filming the new xmen movie in montreal and michael fassbender was at my yoga studio tonight
#the girls i work with were freaking out due to his body


I don't blame them.  I also remember that he was spotted at a yoga studio (maybe the same one?) a few times in Montreal during the filming of DoFP, once with James McAvoy.  Seems like that's his workout of choice.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I agree that it's not particularly intimate, but it's also not that childish either (or too "youth"ful), especially in a party atmosphere.  God forbid he should joke around with a friend or girlfriend.  One of the most attractive qualities he has is that Irish mischievousness/playfulness.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> http://lemmelynxu.tumblr.com/post/120496663656/so-theyre-filming-the-new-xmen-movie-in-montreal
> 
> So theyre filming the new xmen movie in montreal and michael fassbender was at my yoga studio tonight
> #the girls i work with were freaking out due to his body
> 
> 
> I don't blame them.  I also remember that he was spotted at a yoga studio (maybe the same one?) a few times in Montreal during the filming of DoFP, once with James McAvoy.  Seems like that's his workout of choice.



I don't like that but hey, he's a party guy and he clearly has a young soul so...he might be a grandpa and still steal his wife's earrings  But yeah, no big deal like the article was trying to say LOL

OMG, they could have taken a pic! hahaha lucky women!


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> LoL The comment about The earring, no big deal please. "Intimate?" LoL A friend of mine did that once to his female friend but he was in his early 20s, not late 30s. Actually, it's kinda sad seeing a 38 year-old doing that, he should stop behaving as if he was still young. If he was 26 or something, acceptable.
> Anyway, thanks for sharing! Michael had a blast at Amfar, he even had time to catch up with all his exes in the same place! I wish he had partied with Leo, another party man =) Michael reminded me of Leo last year, who was sit next to his gff all the time, Toni Garrn, but didn't give her much attention hahaha he payed more attention to Marion than her, check it out!
> 
> http://photos.laineygossip.com/articles/leo-models-cannes-23may14-01.jpg



Gosh there is something about Marion isn't there!
She can seriously hold a mans attention.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Gosh there is something about Marion isn't there!
> She can seriously hold a mans attention.



Yeah, men usually act like that when she's around LoL I don't blame them, she has a powerful look!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I agree that it's not particularly intimate, *but it's also not that childish either (or too "youth"ful), especially in a party atmosphere.  God forbid he should joke around with a friend or girlfriend.One of the most attractive qualities he has is that Irish mischievousness/playfulness.  *
> 
> On another note:
> 
> http://lemmelynxu.tumblr.com/post/120496663656/so-theyre-filming-the-new-xmen-movie-in-montreal
> 
> So theyre filming the new xmen movie in montreal and michael fassbender was at my yoga studio tonight
> #the girls i work with were freaking out due to his body
> 
> 
> I don't blame them.  I also remember that he was spotted at a yoga studio (maybe the same one?) a few times in Montreal during the filming of DoFP, once with James McAvoy.  Seems like that's his workout of choice.


Yes,agree.Recently someone posted on tumblr that her friend was a receptionist there and she had many pics with him.

http://moose-cockblock.tumblr.com/post/119793330294/moose-cockblock-yesterday-we-went-to-le-grand


> Yesterday we went to Le Grand Journal in Cannes right after the montée of the day because we learned on twitter that Fassy was gonna be there. So we went, there was a LOT of people who didnt know him but also a few fans like us. My team was composed of about 9 people, and we were yelling and chanting his name when he came out of the studio. He took pictures with everyone and took his time to come to us because he knew we REALLY wanted him to come. After what seemed to be like 15 minutes, he finally came to us with a huge smile on his face and his arms open like Aaaaaaah thats my girls!!. My friend Océane asked him if he could take a picture with all of us, he said sure and took her phone (he even set the phone in selfie mode himself because she forgot to do it), and tadaaaa! He continued to take pictures with the rest of our friends and then left. We screamed THANK YOUUUU and he waved at us smiling like it was no big deal. Id never thought Fassy was this nice and adorable with his fans !! He even put our picture on his instagram with the caption Selfun &#10084;!!!
> Edit: because everyone is asking, heres the link to our picture on his instagram! https://instagram.com/p/2_tfNcn59c/


----------



## mchris55

The thing with Marion that utterly shocks me, is that she has such a beguiling personality. This woman should be a star!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> The thing with Marion that utterly shocks me, is that she has such a beguiling personality. This woman should be a star!!



Yes, she's very attractive in her own Way, she's unique. Michael even mentioned that at The press conference, when he said she was The Best actress in The business. Her family is very artistic, her father is a director/screenwriter, her mother an actress and Marion and her brothers followed their parents path. Cool, right? She was born to be a star indeed! =) So was Michael!

" think Marion is the best in the business. She brings a grace to everything that she does, which is just in her I think", quoting Michael at The PC.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,agree.Recently someone posted on tumblr that her friend was a receptionist there and she had many pics with him.
> 
> http://moose-cockblock.tumblr.com/post/119793330294/moose-cockblock-yesterday-we-went-to-le-grand



I envy this woman! LoL loved that selfie!


----------



## PSawyer

mchris55 said:


> The thing with Marion that utterly shocks me, is that she has such a beguiling personality. This woman should be a star!!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,agree.Recently someone posted on tumblr that her friend was a receptionist there and she had many pics with him.
> 
> http://moose-cockblock.tumblr.com/post/119793330294/moose-cockblock-yesterday-we-went-to-le-grand



I envy this woman! LoL loved that selfie!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> Yes,agree.Recently someone posted on tumblr that her friend was a receptionist there and she had many pics with him.
> 
> http://moose-cockblock.tumblr.com/post/119793330294/moose-cockblock-yesterday-we-went-to-le-grand



What a nice story. 

He really knows how to make you 'comfortable'.. in the sense that he doesn't make it feel like he's doing you a favor but that he genuinely appreciate your support and care about hearing your words (no matter how shaky and horrible your english is xD) --- and that is sadly a very rare thing... so many self-important 'stars'.... ( and the 'funny' thing is that it seems the less talented, the more arrogant  they are).


----------



## ByeKitty

These forums are like 2 in 1... I don't think I've ever commented in this thread but it's consistently at the top  What is Michael Fassbender's best work?


----------



## baewatch

Lilmix said:


> Gosh there is something about Marion isn't there!
> She can seriously hold a mans attention.


For real! She seems very personable. I'd say guys would be scared to get too close to her in case they fall hard for her. - Just my opinion!


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> What a nice story.
> 
> He really knows how to make you 'comfortable'.. in the sense that he doesn't make it feel like he's doing you a favor but that he genuinely appreciate your support and care about hearing your words (no matter how shaky and horrible your english is xD) --- and that is sadly a very rare thing... so many self-important 'stars'.... ( and the 'funny' thing is that it seems the less talented, the more arrogant  they are).



 He's always very nice with everyone. 
This pinterest profile has only pucs of Michael with fans.
https://www.pinterest.com/leahlambros/fassy-pics-signing-autographs-with-his-fans/
These pics... 
http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/991479641275100676_379808834


> [Photo de qualité originale] Mon bel amour. Te voir sept fois en une semaine a fait mon bonheur. Nos quatre rencontres ont confirmé le pourquoi de mon intérêt pour toi. Je t'aime de tout mon coeur, merci encore pour ce soir, pour la signature sur mon sac, de m'avoir reconnue, pour tes sourires magnifiques et pour tout ce que tu es. Quatre ans à t'attendre, ça valait le coup. Mon Amour éternel. emoji #michaelfassbender #


----------



## Morgane

ByeKitty said:


> These forums are like 2 in 1... I don't think I've ever commented in this thread but it's consistently at the top  What is Michael Fassbender's best work?



My favourite ones are Hunger,Shame and Fish Tank.


----------



## ByeKitty

Morgane said:


> My favourites ones are Hunger,Shame and Fish Tank.



I'll be sure to watch some of his work!


----------



## Hackensack

In addition to Hunger, Shame, and Fish Tank, I also love Jane Eyre.  Slow West might also be in there as well among my favorites.


----------



## bhb2014

ByeKitty said:


> I'll be sure to watch some of his work!



Please do it! He usually gives strong performances but my fave ones, BY FAR, are in Hunger, Shame, The Counselor, Frank and 12 Years A Slave  I think the only character he did that I didn't like much was Mr. Rochester. That's it.


----------



## pennylane93

Looks like he's in NY  (again)  for testament of youth screening?


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> Looks like he's in NY  (again)  for testament of youth screening?


good for him to fly to NY to support his gf...must mean a lot to Alicia. I have been reading previous posts and some people have stated that Alicia acts very entitled, rude, spoiled and is A-grade diva. Any truth to that? 

I wonder if its true since I dont think Michael is a diva type at all and I doubt he would put up with that kind of behavior


----------



## miss clare

Apparently, Michael was at the Testament of Youth premiere in New York. http://www.averagesocialite.com/2015/05/testament-of-youth-premiere-nyc.html#


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> good for him to fly to NY to support his gf...must mean a lot to Alicia. I have been reading previous posts and some people have stated that Alicia acts very entitled, rude, spoiled and is A-grade diva. Any truth to that?
> 
> I wonder if its true since I dont think Michael is a diva type at all and I doubt he would put up with that kind of behavior


I really don't know, but i just read some instagram comments from a make up artist and a film publicist who worked with her, saying she's "super cool"  and "very nice", i've also read some comments from people who met her at festivals saying she's "very accomodating and sweet".  I get the feeling that she's probably a bit standoffish  but well i don't know how she really is.  But i'm not really the type who let the actors' attitude interfere with how i enjoy their work.. I mean, i like charlize and rooney mara, and people know how they are lol


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> I really don't know, but i just read some instagram comments from a make up artist and a film publicist who worked with her, saying she's "super cool"  and "very nice", i've also read some comments from people who met her at festivals saying she's "very accomodating and sweet", but well i don't know how she really is.  But i'm not really the type who let the actors' attitude interfere with how i enjoy their work.. I mean, i like charlize and rooney mara, and people know how they are lol


lol thats true...I love rooney mara, havent heard any diva stories about her but loved her in Girl with a dragon tattoo. 

I was just wondering about Alicia's diva stories because she has expressed her desire to be more well known and famous and she is dating one of the nicest celebrities out there today. Being a diva is not gonna get her places. People, at least in America, dont take well to entitlement. We want actors to act humble and not special, if you know what i mean. good acting will get you favors with critics but in order to be a hollywood star, she cant act like a Diva (at least not before she makes it big).


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> lol thats true...I love rooney mara, havent heard any diva stories about her but loved her in Girl with a dragon tattoo.
> 
> I was just wondering about Alicia's diva stories because she has expressed her desire to be more well known and famous and she is dating one of the nicest celebrities out there today. Being a diva is not gonna get her places. People, at least in America, dont take well to entitlement. We want actors to act humble and not special, if you know what i mean. good acting will get you favors with critics but in order to be a hollywood star, she cant act like a Diva (at least not before she makes it big).


Well some people said rooney is arrogant and disrespectful for what she said in some interviews but I still like her anyway 
Yeah I get what you mean  and as for michael wouldn't put up with that kind of behavior? He allegedly dated naomi campbell lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

miss clare said:


> Apparently, Michael was at the Testament of Youth premiere in New York. http://www.averagesocialite.com/2015/05/testament-of-youth-premiere-nyc.html#



He's a good boyfriend being there for Alicia  Saw this tweet too.
https://twitter.com/driftpartners/status/605932565296345089?s=02


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Apparently, Michael was at the Testament of Youth premiere in New York. http://www.averagesocialite.com/2015/05/testament-of-youth-premiere-nyc.html#



The film has received many positive reviews! Not a big fan of Kit but it seems he's pretty good in it.

We'll see Michael and Alicia supporting each other many more times this year...you can be sure of that. Macbeth premieres, Danish Girl, Tulip Fever, etc. They're like Cooper/Waterhouse, many PDAs, events and so on =)


----------



## bhb2014

Tomorrow we'll have the first teaser for Macbeth! Died!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=NgSjMavPMPU


----------



## bhb2014

Stunning pics of Michael and Marion by Madame Figaro  Like, WOW!


----------



## mchris55

She really does give good face. It really is criminal that she is not more popular. Hopefully, this changes in the near future for her.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> This pinterest profile has only pucs of Michael with fans.
> https://www.pinterest.com/leahlambros/fassy-pics-signing-autographs-with-his-fans/
> These pics...
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/991479641275100676_379808834



How can you not love this man?! XD

( and LMAO at James's face in that last pic  )



miss clare said:


> Apparently, Michael was at the Testament of Youth premiere in New York. http://www.averagesocialite.com/2015/05/testament-of-youth-premiere-nyc.html#





pearlyqueen said:


> He's a good boyfriend being there for Alicia  Saw this tweet too.
> https://twitter.com/driftpartners/status/605932565296345089?s=02



aww.. sweet ... 




bhb2014 said:


> Tomorrow we'll have the first teaser for Macbeth! Died!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=NgSjMavPMPU



wait.. is this^ the teaser or they are going to post something ..longer?

Anyway, more footage I see from this movie the more I can't wait for October/November. It is simply beautiful. Its haunting and nightmarish atmosphere is mesmerizing even in those few seconds.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> She really does give good face. It really is criminal that she is not more popular. Hopefully, this changes in the near future for her.



Are you talking about Marion? She is VERY popular, she basically received her Oscar nod because of her popularity among critics and fellow actors because IFC barely campaigned for her. I think her films made more than $ 3 billion around the world 

Or you said popular meaning something else?


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> How can you not love this man?! XD
> 
> ( and LMAO at James's face in that last pic  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww.. sweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait.. is this^ the teaser or they are going to post something ..longer?
> 
> Anyway, more footage I see from this movie the more I can't wait for October/November. It is simply beautiful. Its haunting and nightmarish atmosphere is mesmerizing even in those few seconds.



hahahhhahaha this is just a teaser, before they release the first trailer tomorrow


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> good for him to fly to NY to support his gf...must mean a lot to Alicia. I have been reading previous posts and some people have stated that Alicia acts very entitled, rude, spoiled and is A-grade diva. Any truth to that?
> 
> I wonder if its true since I dont think Michael is a diva type at all and I doubt he would put up with that kind of behavior



You can read her interviews and come to your own conclusions. Some people have also tweeted that she's into shoe throwing. Don't know if that's true, though. I've read her interviews, and she sounds arrogant and entitled to me. It's also telling that journalists can't seem to stop throwing her shade when they can. She's young, and comes from a well off family with some connections. I'm sure she's always expected to be famous. 

Michael would have killed for her level of fame when he was her age, as he actually had to work really hard to get where he is.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> hahahhhahaha this is just a teaser, before they release the first trailer tomorrow



oh ok, thanks.. XD 

( I can't keep up with those things... sneak peeks, teasers, teasers for teaser trailers, trailers... @.@  )


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Are you talking about Marion? She is VERY popular, she basically received her Oscar nod because of her popularity among critics and fellow actors because IFC barely campaigned for her. I think her films made more than $ 3 billion around the world
> 
> Or you said popular meaning something else?



I mean in terms that she should be a WAY bigger star. As an admittedly myopic American, this woman should be way more apppreciated than she is. She has it ALL. Even her peers, male and female, truly respect her talent.

When you hear about living legends in the US, you hear about Streep, which is fine, but what about Cotillard?


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> You can read her interviews and come to your own conclusions. Some people have also tweeted that she's into shoe throwing. Don't know if that's true, though. I've read her interviews, and she sounds arrogant and entitled to me. It's also telling that journalists can't seem to stop throwing her shade when they can. She's young, and comes from a well off family with some connections. I'm sure she's always expected to be famous.
> 
> Michael would have killed for her level of fame when he was her age, as he actually had to work really hard to get where he is.



Alicia is from a well off family? I read that Alicia mentioned her mother regularly doing Shakespeare in a Royal Theatre of Sweden but I couldn't find her name on their archive. What I know is that her mother was (or still is?) an actress but not a remarkable one. Her talent inspired Alicia though 

People said they had a sweet PDA in Cannes and Monaco and they acted like a normal couple, even kissing in front of paps. Now if Michael kisses her cheek they'll say he's head over heels and will marry her soon. Calm down people, they're a couple, it's normal to have PDAs LOL


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I mean in terms that she should be a WAY bigger star. As an admittedly myopic American, this woman should be way more apppreciated than she is. She has it ALL. Even her peers, male and female, truly respect her talent.
> 
> When you hear about living legends in the US, you hear about Streep, which is fine, but what about Cotillard?



Oooh I see  Well, she could surely be more appreciated in France, where they usually mock her (they make fun of her Batman scene until nowadays LOL). But I'm sure that when she's older, like Streep is now, she'll be MUCH more beloved. If she's where she is at 39, with an Oscar win and an Oscar nod for foreign films, besides many other important awards...she's already a legend, we just haven't realized it yet because she's so young to have done such things.


----------



## Allie28

This is the only pic I've seen of Michael at Alicia's premiere party so far .....

http://www.averagesocialite.com/2015/05/testament-of-youth-premiere-nyc.html#swipebox

LOL @ his expression!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> This is the only pic I've seen of Michael at Alicia's premiere party so far .....
> 
> http://www.averagesocialite.com/2015/05/testament-of-youth-premiere-nyc.html#swipebox
> 
> LOL @ his expression!



Michael should settle down a bit, he looks so old and tired sometimes. I have a friend who thought he was at least 47 when I showed her his pics in Monaco and even Cannes. If she sees this one she'll think he's 50 LOL I hope he rests after AC and go have a trip with Alicia around the world or something  Roles won't stop coming if he decides to rest a little bit...for his own health.

Thanks!!!


----------



## bhb2014

His pics! I challenge you to find him in this crowd


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Michael should settle down a bit, he looks so old and tired sometimes. I have a friend who thought he was at least 47 when I showed her his pics in Monaco and even Cannes. If she sees this one she'll think he's 50 LOL I hope he rests after AC and go have a trip with Alicia around the world or something  Roles won't stop coming if he decides to rest a little bit...for his own health.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Yeah, he needs to take a break after AC.  It would be good for him.  I just couldn't get past that expression to see much else, lol.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> His pics! I challenge you to find him in this crowd



LOL.  It's like Where's Waldo?  Only a better looking Waldo.  

I found him!!!


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> This is the only pic I've seen of Michael at Alicia's premiere party so far .....
> 
> http://www.averagesocialite.com/2015/05/testament-of-youth-premiere-nyc.html#swipebox
> 
> LOL @ his expression!



He shaved!  I guess he started filming the part where magneto finally pull himself together 

Also there's this person on twitter and tumblr who saw him at the after party:



> amy & jo   &#8207;@driftpartners
> 
> I see lots of cute PDA with Michael Fassbender & Alicia Vikander at this party..... #relationshipgoals
> 
> 
> yes i was!! i just contacted the sponsors & got in. :o
> also theyre very cute! now that i think about it im not even sure they came together or if she knew he was there, actually. he went to the party with some other people, and then he stood in the corner. i overheard him saying that he loved the film (and im pretty sure this was his first time seeing it??). lots of pda, too - amy
> 
> there was passionate embraces, kisses, and holding hands kinda pda, lmao!!
> and Y E S i got to talk to kit. he was pretty reserved and appreciative we all came out to see the movie.
> 
> at the venue/after the movie, i had so many opportunities to talk to michael but i diDNT OMG. i tried again at the party, but he was talking to a bunch of other people.. at one point, he was trying to go somewhere and this security guard (?) ended up talking to him, so he was stuck in another corner, lmao. i did talk to alicia, who is honestly humble and sweet. i tried to talk to michael again, but by that point, alicia was with him, and i didnt want to disturb them.




And by the way how gorgeous are those madame figaro pics of michael and marion?? I'd totally ship them if only she and guillaume weren't so perfect already


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Yeah, he needs to take a break after AC.  It would be good for him.  I just couldn't get past that expression to see much else, lol.



Yeah, it's quite funny. I love spontaneous pics  Too bad in this one he looked awful LOL What was he drinking? Caipiroska or something? Seems delicious


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> He shaved!
> 
> Also there's this person on twitter and tumblr who saw him at the after party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way how gorgeous are those pics of michael and marion?? I'd totally ship them if only she and guillaume weren't so perfect already



Michael and Marion look gorgeous on screen but they wouldn't work out in real life, even if both were single. She's old for his pattern LOL Kidding but they just fit as friends IMO, I don't think he's her type or vice-versa. I'm not a fan of Guillaume because he always leaves Marion alone but they're very cute indeed. They used to be cuter but we still find some PDAs of them. This one is from January 2013, old but very charming.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Michael and Marion look gorgeous on screen but they wouldn't work out in real life, even if both were single. She's old for his pattern LOL Kidding but they just fit as friends IMO, I don't think he's her type or vice-versa. I'm not a fan of Guillaume because he always leaves Marion alone but they're very cute indeed. They used to be cuter but we still find some PDAs of them. This one is from January 2013, old but very charming.



Haha i know, i just like the thought of two attractive  people together lol. I love  marion and guillaume since Love me if you dare! Not sure why people were making big fuss out of McGosling when there were those two together


----------



## Allie28

pennylane93 said:


> He shaved!  I guess he started filming the part where magneto finally pull himself together
> 
> Also there's this person on twitter and tumblr who saw him at the after party:



There goes the theory that they only turn on the PDA for the cameras.  I wonder if he surprised her?  From the way he was dressed, flew to NYC under the radar, not walking the RC....seems like he wanted to be low key and not take anything away from Alicia or Kit or those associated with the film.  Yet, still there as support.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Michael and Marion look gorgeous on screen but they wouldn't work out in real life, even if both were single. She's old for his pattern LOL Kidding but they just fit as friends IMO, I don't think he's her type or vice-versa. I'm not a fan of Guillaume because he always leaves Marion alone but they're very cute indeed. They used to be cuter but we still find some PDAs of them. This one is from January 2013, old but very charming.



I've never seen a pic of her little boy before....he's a cutie!  Those curls....awww.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Haha i know, i just like the thought of two attractive  people together lol. I love  marion and guillaume since Love me if you dare! Not sure why people were making big fuss out of McGosling when there were those two together



Oooh yes, I get what you're saying. Marion and Leo also look quite well together, my dream is that they were a couple  But Leo likes models LOL 

Love Me If You Dare is so perfect, it's hard to believe Guillaume was married to Diane Kruger back then. But this is the only movie he did with Marion that I enjoyed, the rest is quite bad hahaha 

Oooh McGosling was hot AND an American couple, in Hollywood, only French cared about Love Me If You Dare LoL I still think they ended up together in the end


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I've never seen a pic of her little boy before....he's a cutie!  Those curls....awww.



Marcel is an angel and a spitty image of Marion  I wish one day we'll see a ginger boy or girl who has Michael's face! hahaha


----------



## Allie28

Still in NYC?



> Stuart Obertelli &#8207;@StuartObertelli  · 8m8 minutes ago
> Just seen Michael Fassbender trotting around Greenwich Village. Let onto him, real fanboy moment! Would've had a pic but he was on the phone


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> There goes the theory that they only turn on the PDA for the cameras.  I wonder if he surprised her?  From the way he was dressed, flew to NYC under the radar, not walking the RC....seems like he wanted to be low key and not take anything away from Alicia or Kit or those associated with the film.  Yet, still there as support.



Yeah, when the girl from tumblr said that she wasn't sure if alicia knew he was going to be there, i was also wondering if he probably went to surprise her? 

Lol and here's michael trying to go undetected 


> christophermasonny Yours truly with Alicia Vikander, the star of Testament of Youth, at last night's premiere of the movie. Her beau, Michael Fassbender, politely declined to be photographed, saying, in his irresistibly charming Irish brogue, "I'd rather not." Alicia is superbly cast in the role of Vera Brittain, who wrote the acclaimed First World War memoir on which the movie was made. #aliciavikander #michaelfassbender #TestamentOfYouth


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Yeah, when the girl from tumblr said that she wasn't sure if alicia knew he was going to be there, i was also wondering if he probably went to surprise her?
> 
> Lol and here's michael trying to go undetected



Thank God Michael avoided being photographed, he looked awful LOL but this talk of being private...everybody knows they're dating, they don't have to make a statement, they've kissed in front of paps for the world to see twice LOL Many Hollywood couples don't take pics together. Paltrow and Martin were together for 12 years and I've never seen them posing to be honest. I don't think he surprised her but he surely didn't want to steal her attention because he could easily do that so he arrived secretly.

Besides, Michael and Alicia already posed in Monaco, the most prestigious GP of the season


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth's official Fan Page 

https://www.facebook.com/Macbeth.The.Movie


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> There goes the theory that they only turn on the PDA for the cameras.  I wonder if he surprised her?  From the way he was dressed, flew to NYC under the radar, not walking the RC....seems like he wanted to be low key and not take anything away from Alicia or Kit or those associated with the film.  Yet, still there as support.



Michael's being sooo supportive of Alicia, so adorable. Seems Michael was very jolly last night, understandably, and the writer says he found him the same guy as he was 6 years ago too, despite all his success since then:-

http://www.showbiz411.com/2015/06/0...nds-steve-jobs-kind-of-worships-his-intellect


----------



## Allie28

More from that tumblr site Pennylane posted quotes from....




> Anonymous asked:
> Aww I'm sure you will have more opportunities to talk with him, there's a bunch of movies they have yet to premiere. Did you see him talking with Kit a lot? And I know some fans wants to believe Michael and Alicia are a PR couple but by what you're saying that's not true.
> 
> DUDE theyre like really buddybuddy from what i saw. kit saw him and came in for a big hug (got/x-men crossover, everybody). and they did talk for quite a bit of time!
> & i cant speak for them, but *from what i saw, theyre very sweet together. he also really was trying to lay low so alicia could have her moment*.



Yeah, just what we were saying....

http://driftpartners.tumblr.com/


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> More from that tumblr site Pennylane posted quotes from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just what we were saying....
> 
> http://driftpartners.tumblr.com/



They aren't a full PR couple BUT they're surely taking advantage of their relationship. And so what? Jeez, Hollywood couples do this all the time, it's not much of a big deal IMO, this is normal. We'll see them attending events together MANY more times in this year, specially during awards season.

I already expected Michael to be nice to Kit, he's always nice and sweet to everyone, rather they're famous or not


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Aww. So it seems that he surprised her ...  that's so adorable! (OMG those photos )



Allie28 said:


> There goes the theory that they only turn on the  PDA for the cameras.



Yep. :greengrin: These sightings are giving us enough to understand what's really going on ( not fake, for now they don't want the focus to be on them as a couple but on their work while they are at official events) but I'm pretty sure that they will be ignored .. at the end for a lot of those people ( those saying that they turn on PDA only for the cameras ) it's about _hoping_ they are completely fake so everything that could suggest the contrary will not taken into account. 

For my part I'm just glad to 'know' that whatever there is between them is making Michael 'happy'.


----------



## pennylane93

SigynLasgalen said:


> Aww. So it seems that he surprised her ...  that's so adorable! (OMG those photos )



Just saw that new post too, she was only guessing based on alicia's reaction upon seeing michael, but it would be kinda adorable if it's true


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Tomorrow we'll have the first teaser for Macbeth! Died!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=NgSjMavPMPU


It has been a long wait... 
 Other pics taken by Jerome Bonnet:


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It has been a long wait...
> Other pics taken by Jerome Bonnet:



VERY long LOL These pics are so awesome! 

On the other hand, they also clearly show how much Michael has aged. I know I've said this before but he should take some rest, seriously. I hope he's taking care of himself, specially after he partied like hell in Cannes hahaha he deserves some rest before shooting X-Men in the next few months. How old will be Magneto btw? About 50? I don't wanna be mean, I love him, but he doesn't even have to wear a lot of makeup to look this age. McAvoy looks quite fine so he'll have to wear some.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael's being sooo supportive of Alicia, so adorable. Seems Michael was very jolly last night, understandably, and the writer says he found him the same guy as he was 6 years ago too, despite all his success since then:-
> 
> http://www.showbiz411.com/2015/06/0...nds-steve-jobs-kind-of-worships-his-intellect



"I worship his intellect"  It's very cute seeing him at her premiere,considering that he was supposed to be in another place.




Allie28 said:


> *There goes the theory that they only turn on the PDA for the cameras.*  I wonder if he surprised her?  From the way he was dressed, flew to NYC under the radar, not walking the RC....seems like he wanted to be low key and not take anything away from Alicia or Kit or those associated with the film.  Yet, still there as support.



Not only this ,but that  paps are systematically called every time they're photographed together or are spending time together.Sometimes people act like they're some kind of gossip darlings..  Well,someone thought he was hiding in his hotel in Cannes... 
There are nuances..


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Michael and Marion look gorgeous on screen but they wouldn't work out in real life, even if both were single. She's old for his pattern LOL Kidding but they just fit as friends IMO, I don't think he's her type or vice-versa. I'm not a fan of Guillaume because he always leaves Marion alone but they're very cute indeed. They used to be cuter but we still find some PDAs of them. This one is from January 2013, old but very charming.


Marion is the same age as Leasi Andrews,I'm not sure age is a problem for him.. 
He lived with her and her children too.



pennylane93 said:


> I really don't know, but i just read some instagram comments from a make up artist and a film publicist who worked with her, saying she's "super cool"  and "very nice", i've also read some comments from people who met her at festivals saying she's "very accomodating and sweet".  I get the feeling that she's probably a bit standoffish  but well i don't know how she really is.  *But i'm not really the type who let the actors' attitude interfere with how i enjoy their work.*. I mean, i like charlize and rooney mara, and people know how they are lol


 One person tweeted about a friend who allegedly worked with her on  set,saying the she threw a shoe at her... others say she's very nice.  I also remember to have read on reddit,from a person who worked on the set of Son of a Gun,that she's reserved but very accomodating. If she acts like a diva,surely we'll read other stories!


----------



## Morgane




----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Marion is the same age as Leasi Andrews,I'm not sure age is a problem for him..
> He lived with her and her children too.
> 
> 
> One person tweeted about a friend who allegedly worked with her on  set,saying the she threw a shoe at her... others say she's very nice.  I also remember to have read on reddit,from a person who worked on the set of Son of a Gun,that she's reserved but very accomodating. If she acts like a diva,surely we'll read other stories!



Michael dated Leasy a LONG time ago, when she was much younger and he wasn't as famous as he is today. He dated many young women in the past 5 years, I don't think he would change for a 39 year-old so soon, honestly. 

Besides, he wouldn't last a week with Marion, he would have to change a lot his behavior and I don't think he would do that, at least not now. After many short relationships and working so hard, I just think he just doesn't show any intentions of getting married or having a family and settle down. He's a party guy, he likes to flirt, maybe when he's 50 he marries and that's it, like Clooney did


----------



## pennylane93

Lmao each time i visit the michael fassbender tag on tumblr, seems like there's always a new question to driftpartners about michael and alicia  this time she said "when she found him in the crowd, the initial embrace was really cute. they were gazing into each others eyes and all of that good stuff!! both of them were laughing and having a good time with the folks they were with".  She also posted some blurry shots of Michael she took at the party (sigh, his body though ) https://mobile.twitter.com/driftpartners


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Thanks for the photos, *Morgane*! 



pennylane93 said:


> Just saw that new post too, she was only  guessing based on alicia's reaction upon seeing michael, but it would be  kinda adorable if it's true



Well, if she seemed surprised.. xD but who knows... it would definitely be adorable. Sometime these little gestures are what makes a difference in a relationship. If anything we can't say Michael doesn't care. 




bhb2014 said:


> VERY long LOL These pics are so awesome!
> 
> On the other hand, they also clearly show how much Michael has aged. I know I've said this before but he should take some rest, seriously. I hope he's taking care of himself, specially after he partied like hell in Cannes hahaha he deserves some rest before shooting X-Men in the next few months. How old will be Magneto btw? About 50? I don't wanna be mean, I love him, but he doesn't even have to wear a lot of makeup to look this age. McAvoy looks quite fine so he'll have to wear some.



yeah, he definitely need rest..   

Anyway, everytime his looks are discussed this old interview came to my mind:

_&#8220;I remember when I first went to Los Angeles, I was 24 and they thought I  was 35. The agent who took me to a television show didn&#8217;t believe me  and I had to show her my driver&#8217;s license to prove I was 24. *I quite  enjoy the lines on my forehead and the lines on my face, because that&#8217;s  my life. That&#8217;s my history* and I like to see it in other people. This  wrinkle is down to some girl that broke my heart and I don&#8217;t want to  escape it in any way.&#8221;

_I always loved that part. So true. And in a world where celebrities are botox-dependent and/or take their time playing with filters to make their selfies look perfect ( -.- ) it's a refreshing view.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Allie28 said:


> There goes the theory that they only turn on the PDA for the cameras.


 
I haven't really seen anyone in this thread say they *only* turn it on for the cameras, though. But I guess that wouldn't really fit in with the "either/or" narrative going on here. Because of course, it would be totally impossible for them to show PDA when there aren't paps around, and also for them to specifically engage in PDA for the cameras when they want/need to. Not that it matters, since I'm thinking they realize they aren't any good at the pap game, so there probably won't be those kinds of pics for awhile. Maybe some "fan" pictures will leak out when the collective needs to be reminded they are still a "thing".



bhb2014 said:


> Michael should settle down a bit, he looks so old and tired sometimes. I have a friend who thought he was at least 47 when I showed her his pics in Monaco and even Cannes. If she sees this one she'll think he's 50 LOL


 
This! OMG, I remember how he used to be sooooo incredibly hot to me. And then I remember how that was only a few years ago! He's always looked older than his age, but never so tired - he used to have an actual twinkle in his eyes. Now, he looks like he's literally weathered a million storms over the course of a decade and is dead tired as a result, when I'm talking three years ago, tops. I just want to yell at him: _Slow down, dude! Wear SPF 100000 sunscreen every day! Take Vitamin C crystals every day too if you insist on chain smoking! Do something!_


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Lmao each time i visit the michael fassbender tag on tumblr, seems like there's always a new question to driftpartners about michael and alicia  this time she said "when she found him in the crowd, the initial embrace was really cute. they were gazing into each others eyes and all of that good stuff!! both of them were laughing and having a good time with the folks they were with".  She also posted some blurry shots of Michael she took at the party (sigh, his body though ) https://mobile.twitter.com/driftpartners



I like this hug he gave in Carey Mulligan back in 2011. So sweet  He's so kind, I can imagine why women fall so hard for him, he's always so charming and kind.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSC17KSt5Yo


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Thanks for the photos, *Morgane*!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if she seemed surprised.. xD but who knows... it would definitely be adorable. Sometime these little gestures are what makes a difference in a relationship. If anything we can't say Michael doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he definitely need rest..
> 
> Anyway, everytime his looks are discussed this old interview came to my mind:
> 
> _I remember when I first went to Los Angeles, I was 24 and they thought I  was 35. The agent who took me to a television show didnt believe me  and I had to show her my drivers license to prove I was 24. *I quite  enjoy the lines on my forehead and the lines on my face, because thats  my life. Thats my history* and I like to see it in other people. This  wrinkle is down to some girl that broke my heart and I dont want to  escape it in any way.
> 
> _I always loved that part. So true. And in a world where celebrities are botox-dependent and/or take their time playing with filters to make their selfies look perfect ( -.- ) it's a refreshing view.



hahahaha I didn't mean as I was so worried about looks but in the past few years he aged A LOT. Seeing his young pics he looked to be his age back then. In Tarantino's film he did look 31 or in Fish Tank he had a 30 year-old look too. But recently, with or without beard he kinda looks way older than he actually is. Even though he thinks he looks older since always (I don't agree), this look lets me worried about his health. He barely has time to have a vacation, he's like a kid who can't say NO so he keeps doing one role after the other, he can't stop. I know he's enjoying good roles when they still come but taking some rest won't ruin his career.

But this wrinkle story LOL I don't buy it, he just invented to sound cute, right? LOL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Michael dated Leasy a LONG time ago, when she was much younger and he wasn't as famous as he is today. He dated many young women in the past 5 years, I don't think he would change for a 39 year-old so soon, honestly.
> 
> Besides, he wouldn't last a week with Marion, he would have to change a lot his behavior and I don't think he would do that, at least not now. After many short relationships and working so hard, I just think he just doesn't show any intentions of getting married or having a family and settle down. He's a party guy, he likes to flirt, maybe when he's 50 he marries and that's it, like Clooney did


It doesn't change that she was older,plus she had already a family. 
Nicole Beharie is six,seven years younger. It's not a great difference. Madalina Ghenea says to be 26 years old,but A-I don't believe it!  B-She looks like a 33,34 years old woman. I don't think age is a very important factor when it comes to what he likes in women. 
I agree that he doesn't show at the moment any intention of having a family and that could be a problem for a woman in her thirties,late thirties.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> But this wrinkle story LOL I don't buy it, he just invented to sound cute, right? LOL



About the agent?  No, I completely buy that.  In his very early work (commercials, that sitcom), he simultaneously looks like a young man just past adolescence, with a body that's still maturing, AND like a 35-year old with crinkles around his eyes and lines on his forehead.   I can see a Hollywood agent doing a double-take when looking at him because that's really not the kind of thing they'd see very often.  

Actually, I noticed that Jack O'Connell has the exact same premature skin aging that he does/did.  It's really obvious in hi-def.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Maybe some "fan" pictures will leak out when the collective needs to be reminded they are still a "thing".


Of course...


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It doesn't change that she was older,plus she had already a family.
> Nicole Beharie is six,seven years younger. It's not a great difference. Madalina Ghenea says to be 26 years old,but A-I don't believe it!  B-She looks like a 33,34 years old woman. I don't think age is a very important factor when it comes to what he likes in women.
> I agree that he doesn't show at the moment any intention of having a family and that could be a problem for a woman in her thirties,late thirties.



I didn't mean older than him, he would date a 25 if he was 20 LOL I meant older NOW, I DOUBT Michael would ever date a woman who is his age, 38, or older. I just can't imagine that. My POV. You take Marion, for instance. I can't see him going to an arts museum, expositions, climate change events or raising children anytime soon or maybe ever. He can become another Dicaprio. 

He has a teen soul, he likes to drink, party, flirt, eat on the sidewalk and do movies one after the other. For me, that's why he dates young women, who usually behave like that and match his behavior. At this moment, he's far away from settling down, even though he has already partied like hell in his life LOL If any woman can make him change, WOW, she really is his soulmate. Still haven't seen this happen.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> About the agent?  No, I completely buy that.  In his very early work (commercials, that sitcom), he simultaneously looks like a young man just past adolescence, with a body that's still maturing, AND like a 35-year old with crinkles around his eyes and lines on his forehead.   I can see a Hollywood agent doing a double-take when looking at him because that's really not the kind of thing they'd see very often.
> 
> Actually, I noticed that Jack O'Connell has the exact same premature skin aging that he does/did.  It's really obvious in hi-def.



I meant the wrinkle because of a girl...LOL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't mean older than him, he would date a 25 if he was 20 LOL I meant older NOW, I DOUBT Michael would ever date a woman who is his age, 38, or older. I just can't imagine that. My POV. You take Marion, for instance. I can't see him going to an arts museum, expositions, climate change events or raising children anytime soon or maybe ever. He can become another Dicaprio.
> 
> He has a teen soul, he likes to drink, party, flirt, eat on the sidewalk and do movies one after the other. For me, that's why he dates young women, who usually behave like that and match his behavior. At this moment, he's far away from settling down, even though he has already partied like hell in his life LOL If any woman can make him change, WOW, she really is his soulmate. Still haven't seen this happen.


I don't think he'd have any problem visiting a museum...  When he was in Moscow for DOFP he seemed very interested in the artistic aspect of the city..  I wouldn't exclude that Marion likes to party too...   Like I said,I don't think he can and he want to give what a woman in her late thirties could ask him.It's not just about "having a teen soul".
And let's not make comparisons with Leo..  He dates exclusively VS or SI blonde models. These models are prompty changed at least three times a year...


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> hahahaha I didn't mean as I was so worried about looks but in the past few years he aged A LOT. Seeing his young pics he looked to be his age back then. In Tarantino's film he did look 31 or in Fish Tank he had a 30 year-old look too. But recently, with or without beard he kinda looks way older than he actually is. Even though he thinks he looks older since always (I don't agree), this look lets me worried about his health. He barely has time to have a vacation, he's like a kid who can't say NO so he keeps doing one role after the other, he can't stop. I know he's enjoying good roles when they still come but taking some rest won't ruin his career.
> 
> But this wrinkle story LOL I don't buy it, he just invented to sound cute, right? LOL



I didn't take your post as if your worries were just about his appereance. As you can see, I agreed with you - he  definitely needs rest. I just think about that quote everytime his look is discussed and I love the message that it send so I thought to share. 



bhb2014 said:


> I meant the wrinkle because of a girl...LOL



I was confused about what bit you didn't buy too. Anyway, that to me sound like kind of a joke - a random example he gave to avoid giving a real one. But maybe it's true who knows?


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't think he'd have any problem visiting a museum...  When he was in Moscow for DOFP he seemed very interested in the artistic aspect of the city..  I wouldn't exclude that Marion likes to party too...   Like I said,I don't think he can and he want to give what a woman in her late thirties could ask him.It's not just about "having a teen soul".
> And let's not make comparisons with Leo..  He dates exclusively VS or SI blonde models. These models are prompty changed at least three times a year...



LoL I can't imagine him in places like that, even a 5 year-old would be interested in Moscow haha Marion parties but not as Michael. She has a son, her life is much busier now than when she wasn't a mother, she has a different kind of life now. She has other commitments besides acting, like climate events, Dior and designing jewelry. She is at another level and Michael isn't ready to that IMO. Or ever will. I think it's not because of his young soul only either but that's who he is, he enjoys having a party life. Maybe he won't change.

I know, Leo is at another level too hahahahaha =) Michael is more of a Cooper then. I was very surprised with how much his relationship with Suki lasted though...


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> I didn't take your post as if your worries were just about his appereance. As you can see, I agreed with you - he  definitely needs rest. I just think about that quote everytime his look is discussed and I love the message that it send so I thought to share.
> 
> 
> 
> I was confused about what bit you didn't buy too. Anyway, that to me sound like kind of a joke - a random example he gave to avoid giving a real one. But maybe it's true who knows?



Oooh good then! =) 

It sounded as a joke but maybe Michael was hurt, nothing is impossible. It's mean to think a guy like him can't be hurt but I can't imagine seeing him crying over a woman. He probably did, I just have this image of him. He could do a romance one day so I could see this romantic side. In Jane Eyre he didn't convince me LoL


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> Thanks for the photos, *Morgane*!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if she seemed surprised.. xD but who knows... it would definitely be adorable. Sometime these little gestures are what makes a difference in a relationship. If anything we can't say Michael doesn't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he definitely need rest..
> 
> Anyway, everytime his looks are discussed this old interview came to my mind:
> 
> _&#8220;I remember when I first went to Los Angeles, I was 24 and they thought I  was 35. The agent who took me to a television show didn&#8217;t believe me  and I had to show her my driver&#8217;s license to prove I was 24. *I quite  enjoy the lines on my forehead and the lines on my face, because that&#8217;s  my life. That&#8217;s my history* and I like to see it in other people. This  wrinkle is down to some girl that broke my heart and I don&#8217;t want to  escape it in any way.&#8221;
> 
> _I always loved that part. So true. And in a world where celebrities are botox-dependent and/or take their time playing with filters to make their selfies look perfect ( -.- ) it's a refreshing view.


 I love that part too. He doesn't care too much about his appearance,clothes,etc.. Now,*sometimes*,his casual style seems better  but his fashionable flip flops are iconic!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I love that part too. He doesn't care too much about his appearance,clothes,etc.. Now,*sometimes*,his casual style seems better  but his fashionable flip flop are iconic!



His famous havaianas hahaha I wanted to buy ones but they're very expensive!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> I love that part too. He doesn't care too much about his appearance,clothes,etc.. Now,*sometimes*,his casual style seems better  but his fashionable flip flop are iconic!


Man, he looked so good at that Cannes, flip flops or not! Sigh. I wonder if he had Paula on board back then. I think not, because I would imagine her being like, _you cannot wear flip flops to a photocall, I forbid it!_ Lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Man, he looked so good at that Cannes, flip flops or not! Sigh. I wonder if he had Paula on board back then. I think not, because I would imagine her being like, _you cannot wear flip flops to a photocall, I forbid it!_ Lol.



He was very serious at the photocall, he can't be serious wearing flip flops LoL


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Man, he looked so good at that Cannes, flip flops or not! Sigh. I wonder if he had Paula on board back then. I think not, because I would imagine her being like, _you cannot wear flip flops to a photocall, I forbid it!_ Lol.


He was at the Venice Film Festival.  Yes,she was with him back then. She appears in one of his interviews.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> He was at the Venice Film Festival.  Yes,she was with him back then. She appears in one of his interviews.



And I knew that too! I saw the lion and the name is on the step and repeat and everything. Doh! Lol.

I wonder why she let him go to a photocall like that if so. Maybe she was mesmerized, because he sure was mesmerizing back then.


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> You can read her interviews and come to your own conclusions. Some people have also tweeted that she's into shoe throwing. Don't know if that's true, though. I've read her interviews, and she sounds arrogant and entitled to me. It's also telling that journalists can't seem to stop throwing her shade when they can. She's young, and comes from a well off family with some connections. I'm sure she's always expected to be famous.
> 
> Michael would have killed for her level of fame when he was her age, as he actually had to work really hard to get where he is.



Yeah I did read about the shoe story. I also read in another forum about how she is stand off and cold to regular staff and help on movie sets, almost acting as though she is above them somehow. But she is sweet (or at least polite) to the bigwigs of movie - like directors and producers, i mean duh she has to be nice to her bosses. Kinda gives me the impression that she is only nice to someone if she can benefit from them somehow. 

As for michael's fame, I know he got famous in his thirties but he has achieved the hollywood stardom with critics and worldwide audience loving him. i had never heard of alicia's name until she was cast in TLBO. I know she is a good actress, but there are TONS of other good actresses that critics love. I dont think she is well known at all in America. Like if she wasnt michael's girlfriend, I doubt she would get pap-ed at all.

Lastly, speaking of "expecting to be famous", I wonder if she was also expecting (felt entitled) to a role in big movie like Assassin's Creed that her man is producing. I wonder what michael had to do to get her a role. I know he is a producer on the movie but he is not the only producer so I am sure he would have had to convince other producers, director etc to cast her


----------



## miasharma

http://lokimaxiejackie.tumblr.com/post/120643393928/eserei27-interview-michael-fassbender-on

New interview in Cannes!! he looks good


----------



## PSawyer

Trailer for Macbeth:


----------



## pennylane93

PSawyer said:


> Trailer for Macbeth:




Wow! Thanks!
It looks great, although i'll probably need subtitles....


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> I love that part too. He doesn't care too much about his appearance,clothes,etc.. Now,*sometimes*,his casual style seems better  but his fashionable flip flops are iconic!



Well.. one that looks like him can afford to not care  ... OMG his flip flops xD



PSawyer said:


> Trailer for Macbeth:




woah! *______* It looks stunning! Michael and Marion looks absolutely fantastic (no surprise).

I think people are understimating the chances of this movie at the main Awards, especially regarding Michael... The "scorpion" line... (now I understand what those reviewers meant.. *-*) and that tear..... 

Can't wait to see it. 

thank you for posting!


----------



## PurseLynne

This film looks like it will be a superb ride. I cannot wait


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> Trailer for Macbeth:




Ok, I know we only had a few seconds of Jobs trailer but WOW. Michael was born for this role indeed. So was Marion. I hope they put at least one love scene in this because their chemistry is like...BUM


----------



## bhb2014

Some screenshots from the trailer  And another pic from Cannes. Seriously, I wanna see this NOW.

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/999829098417915249_1154009896

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/999963292724346973_598189335

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/999945874374623348_1937648551


----------



## bhb2014




----------



## SigynLasgalen

^ Some reviewers hinted at a 'love' scene so _*bhb2014*_ I think your wish will come true.   And I agree. I need to see the movie _now_.  M&M *-*



-----

Anyway, a little bird just told me that I'm 'famous'  (or better 'infamous') and some of my posts here - unsurprisingly misinterpreted - have been reposted elsewhere. Since I'm not going to register on that site just for one post I'm going to clearify here some points ( *waves to lurkers* ) because *the paranoia and conspirational theories are officially out of control now*. 

1) I'm not one of Alicia's people (I laughed for at least 5 minutes after reading it). I'm not even a fan of hers!?!  I literally saw only one movie with her. I'm just a fan of Michael. If more than one person is saying what I'm saying maybe it's because I'm not the only one being perplexed by such 'pindaric flights'?

2) When I talk about people thinking they are fake I'm talking about comments that I heard and read. If you are not among those thinking like that, good! I'm not talking about you. Why are you even thinking that?!?! 

3) I never talked about _love_. Nor I think they are going to marry and live happily ever after. I'm not a foreseer- I just limit myself to facts and his actions say that he 'cares' about her. What will happen in a week, month , year doesn't matter nor change that right now he's at a point where he's willing to travel to NY just for few hours to not miss an important evening for her. He did the same before. Yes. That's exactly my main point. He's the same guy, doing what he has always done. Nothing has changed.

I'm honestly baffled. I feel like I entered the The Twilight Zone or something.


----------



## bhb2014

All from Twitter


----------



## bhb2014

Done!


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> ^ Some reviewers hinted at a 'love' scene so _*bhb2014*_ I think your wish will come true.   And I agree. I need to see the movie _now_.  M&M *-*
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Anyway, a little bird just told me that I'm 'famous'  (or better 'infamous') and some of my posts here - unsurprisingly misinterpreted - have been reposted elsewhere. Since I'm not going to register on that site just for one post I'm going to clearify here some points ( *waves to lurkers* ) because *the paranoia and conspirational theories are officially out of control now*.
> 
> 1) I'm not one of Alicia's people (I laughed for at least 5 minutes after reading it). I'm not even a fan of hers!?!  I literally saw only one movie with her. I'm just a fan of Michael. If more than one person is saying what I'm saying maybe it's because I'm not the only one being perplexed by such 'pindaric flights'?
> 
> 2) When I talk about people thinking they are fake I'm talking about comments that I heard and read. If you are not among those thinking like that, good! I'm not talking about you. Why are you even thinking that?!?!
> 
> 3) I never talked about _love_. Nor I think they are going to marry and live happily ever after. I'm not a foreseer- I just limit myself to facts and his actions say that he 'cares' about her. What will happen in a week, month , year doesn't matter nor change that right now he's at a point where he's willing to travel to NY just for few hours to not miss an important evening for her. He did the same before. Yes. That's exactly my main point. He's the same guy, doing what he has always done. Nothing has changed.
> 
> I'm honestly baffled. I feel like I entered the The Twilight Zone or something.



Are you serious? Which reviews? Please show me them! I'm gonna have a heart attack while watching this LOL

And don't worry, I don't think you're a PR. Michael and Alicia are a Hollywood couple, whether some people here want to accept or not so we'll see them attending many more premieres and festivals together, besides GPs, of course. He cares about her just like he cared about previous girlfriends, the difference is that he's MUCH more famous now, she's a rising star and people love this new couple. It's how it works. 

I'm sure he was kind and supportive with previous gff but he wasn't as famous as he is now so we don't get to see many pics, videos of paps or fans commenting about kisses, hugs and holding hands. Michael is the same guy, she's just another gff. Only time will tell where the hell this is heading LOL


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> Are you serious? Which reviews? Please show me them! I'm gonna have a heart attack while watching this LOL



This is one ( there was at least another one IIRC but I can't find it now ) ..

_Lady Macbeth starts off an insidious, serpentine manipulator (having her encourage Macbeth to murder while in the act of sex is an inspired riff on the indivisibility of sex and death that also injects a perverse, twisted eroticism into what is usually a fairly sexless play)._
*source*:  indiewire


yep, we're all going to die xD










> And don't worry, I don't think you're a PR. Michael and Alicia are a Hollywood couple, whether some people here want to accept or not so we'll see them attending many more premieres and festivals together, besides GPs, of course. He cares about her just like he cared about previous girlfriends, the difference is that he's MUCH more famous now, she's a rising star and people love this new couple. It's how it works.
> 
> I'm sure he was kind and supportive with previous gff but he wasn't as famous as he is now so we don't get to see many pics, videos of paps or fans commenting about kisses, hugs and holding hands. Michael is the same guy, she's just another gff. Only time will tell where the hell this is heading LOL


AMEN.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> This is one ( there was at least another one IIRC but I can't find it now ) ..
> 
> _Lady Macbeth starts off an insidious, serpentine manipulator (having her encourage Macbeth to murder while in the act of sex is an inspired riff on the indivisibility of sex and death that also injects a perverse, twisted eroticism into what is usually a fairly sexless play)._
> *source*:  indiewire
> 
> 
> yep, we're all going to die xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN.



Wow, what a complex way to describe a sex scene LOL But ok, I can die happy after I watch this film  Found the other review mentioning sex, yeeeey!



> You expect brilliance from Michael Fassbender as the Scot driven to kill his King by three witches and Marion Cotillard as his manipulative wife, and that&#8217;s exactly what you get. Fassbender is Macbeth through and through, really selling the internal soliloquies, while Cotillard hides an unexpected hurt behind a stoic exterior. Interestingly, Lady Macbeth isn&#8217;t as all-out evil as many adaptations depict her, an early sex scene paving the way for doubt, something that makes the story more complex as well as reaffirming the new, skewed take on the material.



http://whatculture.com/film/cannes-...e-best-shakespeare-film-of-the-millennium.php


----------



## bhb2014

Shirtless Fassy baby 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1000014117005996558_1327265299


----------



## mollie12

Lainey has photos of him walking around in NYC yesterday.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Lainey has photos of him walking around in NYC yesterday.



I read he arrived with friends at the after party for Alicia's film and he even gave some interviews to journalists about Jobs  He probably had a lof of fun over there, guess he's still not totally focused on X-Men. Maybe next week he'll start shooting. J-Law was in LA this week with Chris Martin so I think their scenes haven't started yet or they're on a hiatus or something


----------



## bhb2014

Loved the tongue detail hahaha he looks very tired. I hope we get to see him in Montreal for the GP this weekend! We'll proabbly see him hanging out with Alicia and X-men's cast.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Michael...ard-in-first-teaser-trailer-for-Macbeth/39705


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Wow. I am so unbelievably hyped for Macbeth. That trailer was amazing! I wonder why some people thought this movie would suck? (although, tbf, that's how I feel about Steve Jobs, so maybe that'll be amazing too)



SigynLasgalen said:


> 1) I'm not one of Alicia's people (I laughed for at least 5 minutes after reading it). I'm not even a fan of hers!?!  I literally saw only one movie with her. I'm just a fan of Michael. If more than one person is saying what I'm saying maybe it's because I'm not the only one being perplexed by such 'pindaric flights'?



I'd laugh for 5 minutes at that too, because you are clearly not anyone's PR. Lol.

And TBH, the only people I've actually seen saying anything like you about the definite non-PRness of any aspect to this relationship all happen to also be positively gushing fans of AV, especially the totally different from you pearlyqueen. It's kind of weird.


----------



## Morgane

PSawyer said:


> Trailer for Macbeth:




It looks  great!!But people should be ready for a visual experience. If they want to see a theatrical adaptation,they will not like it. I'm very confident in the fact that UK critics have loved it. Hope they fix the sound.


----------



## Allie28

Whoa.  The Macbeth trailer looks *INTENSE*.

LOL @ those Lainey pics.  He can be so sexy and yet, such a dork, sometimes at the _same_ time!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

^ _Sexy dork_ may be the best description of Michael. xD


Just saw this post from ONTD on Awardswatch:



> So I have a little story: last night I went to see an early screening of  Adam Jones, the new BCoop ~dramedy coming out in October, I think. And I  was not fond of it -- you know how everyone's sick of arrogant dbag  genius characters who are allowed to be arrogant dbags because they're  geniuses and everyone inexplicably loves them, especially hot women?  This is exactly that, except he's a chef and not a detective/doctor. So  it just made me RME and put me in a bad mood...and then *I go out in the  lobby and who's there but ol' Harvey Scissorhands himself (it's a  Weinstein Company movie). And I was so annoyed that I just stomped over  and practically yelled "HEY, WHEN IS MACBETH COMING OUT?!" *I am like the  least confrontational person ever, but he is just such a dick and I've  been waiting for ages and IDEC anymore. *And he just muttered "I dunno,  probably December" *and I was like "UGGGHHH" and then he asked what I  thought of this current movie and I said I thought it was pretentious  and he made a *****face and I made a *****face and then flounced off.  And that's a true story, bro.


_

"I dunno... _ *probably* december." 

...

Why I have the feeling that Harvey is going to mess this up ? ush:


----------



## PSawyer

SigynLasgalen said:


> Just saw this post from ONTD on Awardswatch:
> 
> _
> 
> "I dunno... _ *probably* december."
> 
> ...
> 
> Why I have the feeling that Harvey is going to mess this up ? ush:



That's typical of Harvey! "I dunno"... "probably december" = maybe next year I'll release it straight to VOD or give it a limited release in May, I couldn't care less...


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> ^ _Sexy dork_ may be the best description of Michael. xD
> 
> 
> Just saw this post from ONTD on Awardswatch:
> 
> _
> 
> "I dunno... _ *probably* december."
> 
> ...
> 
> Why I have the feeling that Harvey is going to mess this up ? ush:



He clearly doesn't care. Michael has other vehicles (IF they are good),I'm a bit sad for Marion.
The funny thing is that there's someone who believes that Harvey not only cares about Michael's career,but that he's heavily interested in his personal life.. 
He's still trying to push Cooper though. Adam Jones's first screenings were not so encouraging. I think he has more chances with Gyllenhaal.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> ^ _Sexy dork_ may be the best description of Michael. xD
> 
> 
> Just saw this post from ONTD on Awardswatch:
> 
> _
> 
> "I dunno... _ *probably* december."
> 
> ...
> 
> Why I have the feeling that Harvey is going to mess this up ? ush:



He loves messing up Marion's films, he'll release Macbeth on December 25th or run if for a week in December and then releaseing it in January, so Academy members don't have time to watch it. He's campaigning for Mara and Blanchett, Macbeth will only have nods in UK. IF Jobs is indeed good and people like Michael's performance, his chances are with it and I dunno he'll win the Oscar. The guy's a jerk, not surprised with this LOL


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> He clearly doesn't care. Michael has other vehicles (IF they are good),I'm a bit sad for Marion.
> The funny thing is that there's someone who believes that Harvey not only cares about Michael's career,but that he's heavily interested in his personal life..
> He's still trying to push Cooper though. Adam Jones's first screenings were not so encouraging. I think he has more chances with Gyllenhaal.



I feel VERY sad for Marion, she gave everything for this role, she was supposed to don't do any films in 2014 because of her family but she accepted it. She even had to send her son home because of this role =( I hope her fellow actors and critics help her out again this year, like they did last year, and she at least receive a few nods.

Harvey only cares about himself, he just pretends he loves Marion, Alicia and Michael and even Gyllenhaal but he will stab them in the back. His actors nods are with Hateful Eight and MAYBE Tulip Fever and Adam Jones (this one seems another Woman in Gold, crowd pleaser but bad). Gyllenhaal has chances with Demolition IMO but we've already talked about this before, let's not start all over again


----------



## Lou9

PSawyer said:


> Trailer for Macbeth:




This is so amazing. I don't know how many times I've watched this today.

When he gives the scorpion line, the look in his eyes along with his shark smile... *shivers*


----------



## Lilmix

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I haven't really seen anyone in this thread say they *only* turn it on for the cameras, though. But I guess that wouldn't really fit in with the "either/or" narrative going on here. Because of course, it would be totally impossible for them to show PDA when there aren't paps around, and also for them to specifically engage in PDA for the cameras when they want/need to. Not that it matters, since I'm thinking they realize they aren't any good at the pap game, so there probably won't be those kinds of pics for awhile. Maybe some "fan" pictures will leak out when the collective needs to be reminded they are still a "thing".
> 
> 
> 
> This! OMG, I remember how he used to be sooooo incredibly hot to me. And then I remember how that was only a few years ago! He's always looked older than his age, but never so tired - he used to have an actual twinkle in his eyes. Now, he looks like he's literally weathered a million storms over the course of a decade and is dead tired as a result, when I'm talking three years ago, tops. I just want to yell at him: _Slow down, dude! Wear SPF 100000 sunscreen every day! Take Vitamin C crystals every day too if you insist on chain smoking! Do something!_



Yeah smoking ages and that's what is happening to Michael.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Yeah smoking ages and that's what is happening to Michael.



He smokes and drinks a lot but Dicaprio also does the same and looks ok. For me this is because of his bad habits AND because he works too much. If he took a break for a while, it would do good for him. Having quick trips to Peru, France and Spain for a week or two won't recover his energies, he needs to rest for like a month or even more. And he can do this now, he's already a popular and praised actor, roles will keep coming for him


----------



## bhb2014

Michael wasn't refusing to take pics on the premiere of TOY this week. Here is him posing with a few people  He should have dressed better honestly.

http://fassyforever.tumblr.com

http://thebittenword892.tumblr.com


----------



## Lou9

Haha! Even those idiots over at Hitfix had to give Macbeth some credit today (while of course praising Harvey for finding another art house hit):


> Don't cry for Harvey Weinstein. The venerable mini-major movie tycoon may have just discovered he has a potential art house hit on his hands.
> 
> The Weinstein Company is distributing Justin Kurzel's "Macbeth" in the United States, but Studio Canal UK, who originally financed it, released the world's first teaser for it this morning and got a buzzworthy reception. Over eight hours after the trailer's debut, "Macbeth" was still trending worldwide on Twitter. That's pretty remarkable for yet another adaptation of William Shakespeare's 400-year-old play. A lot of that has to do with the appeal of the film's stars, Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard, and Kurzel's stunning visuals.
> 
> Frankly, much of the credit for the film's look actually has to go to cinematographer Adam Arkapaw. With recent credits including "Animal Kingdom," the first season of HBO's "True Detective" and "Top of the Lake" (he won Emmy Awards for the latter), the DP is making quite a name for himself. Kurzel's "Macbeth" has some issues including a screenplay that feels like it takes some of the meat out of Shakespeare's original work, but no one will criticize the incredible world the filmmakers have placed it in.
> 
> Oh, and it's hard to go wrong with Fassbender and Cotillard, either.
> 
> For more on the movie read my review from the Cannes Film Festival here. You can enjoy the teaser embedded at the top of this post.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I feel VERY sad for Marion, she gave everything for this role, she was supposed to don't do any films in 2014 because of her family but she accepted it. She even had to send her son home because of this role =( I hope her fellow actors and critics help her out again this year, like they did last year, and she at least receive a few nods.
> 
> Harvey only cares about himself, he just pretends he loves Marion, Alicia and Michael and even Gyllenhaal but he will stab them in the back. His actors nods are with Hateful Eight and MAYBE Tulip Fever and Adam Jones (this one seems another Woman in Gold, crowd pleaser but bad). Gyllenhaal has chances with Demolition IMO but we've already talked about this before, let's not start all over again



Yes,I think he has more chances with Demolition,but his perfirmance in Southpaw is probably better than Cooper in Adam Jones. I'm just repeating what Weinstein said at his showreel... 
Carol,Hateful Eight will be his number ones. Tulip Fever doesn't stand a chance. According to some screenings,great performances (Alicia in particular) but overall a messy film.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,I think he has more chances with Demolition,but his perfirmance in Southpaw is probably better than Cooper in Adam Jones. I'm just repeating what Weinstein said at his showreel...
> Carol,Hateful Eight will be his number ones. Tulip Fever doesn't stand a chance. According to some screenings,great performances (Alicia in particular) but overall a messy film.



Weinstein said The same about Macbeth at his showreel, "two of The Best performances of The year" and here he is forgetting about it. Southpow LoL Gyllenhaal will be awesome but he doesn't stand a chance. Agree about TF, I read they're still working in it, seems like a mess with good actors hahaha AJ won't led anywhere IMO but will please The audience!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Weinstein said The same about Macbeth at his showreel, "two of The Best performances of The year" and here he is forgetting about it. Southpow LoL Gyllenhaal will be awesome but he doesn't stand a chance. Agree about TF, I read they're still working in it, seems like a mess with good actors hahaha AJ won't led anywhere IMO but will please The audience!



I really think Harvey is getting lazy. He goes for the obvious "Oscar bait" films (this will be especially true if he brings Lion forward to this year) and isn't willing to do the work for a film like Macbeth. Yes, it would be an uphill battle, but it isn't Coriolanus, which is a very little known Shakespeare play and much more inaccessible. Harvey insists on treating it that way, however. 

I wish Sony Picture Classics or Fox Searchlight had picked it up.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I really think Harvey is getting lazy. He goes for the obvious "Oscar bait" films (this will be especially true if he brings Lion forward to this year) and isn't willing to do the work for a film like Macbeth. Yes, it would be an uphill battle, but it isn't Coriolanus, which is a very little known Shakespeare play and much more inaccessible. Harvey insists on treating it that way, however.
> 
> I wish Sony Picture Classics or Fox Searchlight had picked it up.



Fox almost did it! I cried hahaha


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> Harvey only cares about himself, he just pretends he loves Marion, Alicia and Michael and even Gyllenhaal but he will stab them in the back. His actors nods are with Hateful Eight and MAYBE Tulip Fever *and Adam Jones (this one seems another Woman in Gold, crowd pleaser but bad*). Gyllenhaal has chances with Demolition



Based on the reactions from the screenings of Adam Jones, it's quite the opposite, it's a good movie and an actor's vehicle for Cooper and both him and Sienna Miller gave great performances, the biggest complaint that I've seen is about the cameos, they could have been cut off and it wouldn't make any difference. It won't be so hard for Cooper get an Oscar nod for this, since he got a nod against all odds for American Sniper... Gyllenhaal's best shot is  with Demolition, that BS of getting an Oscar nod for Southpaw as "revenge" for the Nightcrawler snub that Weinstein said at Cannes is sabotaging the movie already, not to mention the July release + trailer that give away the whole movie.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> Based on the reactions from the screenings of Adam Jones, it's quite the opposite, it's a good movie and an actor's vehicle for Cooper and both him and Sienna Miller gave great performances, the biggest complaint that I've seen is about the cameos, they could have been cut off and it wouldn't make any difference. It won't be so hard for Cooper get an Oscar nod for this, since he got a nod against all odds for American Sniper... Gyllenhaal's best shot is  with Demolition, that BS of getting an Oscar nod for Southpaw as "revenge" for the Nightcrawler snub that Weinstein said at Cannes is sabotaging the movie already, not to mention the July release + trailer that give away the whole movie.



The reception posted in this last Page is quite different from what you said LoL AJ is a crowd pleaser but no Oscar.


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> The reception posted in this last Page is quite different from what you said LoL



ONE person!  and the same person praised Cooper's performance in another comment. All the reactions that I've seen are positive.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> ONE person!  and the same person praised Cooper's performance in another comment. All the reactions that I've seen are good.



Opinion is relative. Not because the people you read said it was good that it's actually good. The poster is already a joke LoL good performances are everywhere, even in bad films. I just don't see this going anywhere hahaaha sorry. It can be good but Oscar? You can mock me here later if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> All from Twitter


 
I love that last pic. You can legit see the madness in his eyes. I have watched this trailer way too many times! I'm really excited for this movie. Maybe if HW sees a genuine upswell of interest, he'll do right by it. I also remember reading that HW was concerned and wanted changes made because he thought people were too dumb to get it, and I don't think he got the changes he wanted. Justin Kurzel doesn't seem like he gaf about what someone else wants or says if it goes against his vision. But, maybe I'm thinking about Snowpiercer. Anyway, in trying to find where HW said the thing about people being dumb, I came across this quote from Deadline that made me LOL:



> This puts Fassbender in the hands of Harvey Weinstein and despite what the actor said in GQ about not wanting to participate in the Oscar proceedings, Weinstein can certainly be persuasive in making stars of his movies see the benefit in at least trying to play the game.


 
I know everyone knows HW is famous for that kind of thing, I just thought it was funny to see Deadline mention it way back in 2013 and, well... here we are now. But what do I know, I'm just bitter and jealous. ¯\_(&#12484_/¯



miasharma said:


> Yeah I did read about the shoe story. I also read in another forum about how she is stand off and cold to regular staff and help on movie sets, almost acting as though she is above them somehow. But she is sweet (or at least polite) to the bigwigs of movie - like directors and producers, i mean duh she has to be nice to her bosses. Kinda gives me the impression that she is only nice to someone if she can benefit from them somehow...


 
Clearly, you are also just bitter and jealous because she is dating Michael Fassbender, and you are not. What else could it be? Oh, Yeaahhh!


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Michael wasn't refusing to take pics on the premiere of TOY this week. Here is him posing with a few people  He should have dressed better honestly.
> 
> http://fassyforever.tumblr.com
> 
> http://thebittenword892.tumblr.com



Er yeah, that's not "a few people".  Same guy in both sets and he's the president of Sony Pictures Classics, the distributor of Testament of Youth and A Dangerous Method.


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> Opinion is relative. Not because the people you read said it was good that it's actually good. The poster is already a joke LoL good performances are everywhere, even in bad films. I just don't see this going anywhere hahaaha sorry. It can be good but Oscar? You can mock me here later if I'm wrong.



If something as bad as American Hustle could get Oscar nominations, nothing in this world is impossible! especially for Cooper (and his famous and influent friends to help him AGAIN) and Weinstein.


----------



## Lou9

PSawyer said:


> Based on the reactions from the screenings of Adam Jones, it's quite the opposite, it's a good movie and an actor's vehicle for Cooper and both him and Sienna Miller gave great performances, the biggest complaint that I've seen is about the cameos, they could have been cut off and it wouldn't make any difference. It won't be so hard for Cooper get an Oscar nod for this, since he got a nod against all odds for American Sniper... Gyllenhaal's best shot is  with Demolition, that BS of getting an Oscar nod for Southpaw as "revenge" for the Nightcrawler snub that Weinstein said at Cannes is sabotaging the movie already, not to mention the July release + trailer that give away the whole movie.



I've seen a lot of 'meh' over at AwardsWatch from the screenings. If AJ was his Oscar push, he would have released it in November (he even has another of his films, an actress vehicle called Three Generations that he picked up at Cannes, coming out later in October month). October is not a Harvey Oscar month.


----------



## PSawyer

Lou9 said:


> If AJ was his Oscar push, he would have released it in November (he even has another of his films, an actress vehicle called Three Generations that he picked up at Cannes, coming out later in October month). October is not a Harvey Oscar month.



Yeah, but July isn't an Oscar month either, but Harvey is saying that Gyllenhaal will be nominated... he's full of contradictions!


----------



## Lou9

PSawyer said:


> Yeah, but July isn't an Oscar month either, but Harvey is saying that Gyllenhaal will be nominated... he's full of contradictions!



Jake was there, what was he going to say? Typical Harvey hype machine.

It will be interesting to see who is Harvey's #1 actor push. Hateful Eight looks like an ensemble piece. Although BCoop is popular with the Academy, I just don't see it this year unless Adams Jones is a big money maker like American Sniper. Harvey has a ton of actress options (which leaves Marion in the lurch regardless).


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Lou9 said:


> When he gives the scorpion line, the look in his eyes along with his shark smile... *shivers*










 :worthy:


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Er yeah, that's not "a few people".  Same guy in both sets and he's the president of Sony Pictures Classics, the distributor of Testament of Youth and A Dangerous Method.



Oooh hahaha but just to prove he was taking pics, he wasn't on his own, avoiding stealing her attention. He was behaving fine.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> If something as bad as American Hustle could get Oscar nominations, nothing in this world is impossible! especially for Cooper (and his famous and influent friends to help him AGAIN) and Weinstein.



This is true LoL how the hell that film got so many nods? But I don't see Adam Jones at the Oscar or any other big award. Let's see.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> If something as bad as American Hustle could get Oscar nominations, nothing in this world is impossible! especially for Cooper (and his famous and influent friends to help him AGAIN) and Weinstein.



Whether Weinstein will care or not, Macbeth became worldwide trend on Twitter or something like it. That's freaking amazing!


----------



## libeth

PSawyer said:


> Trailer for Macbeth:




It's beautifully photographed.The consesus is that it's a work of technical bravura,I'm not surprised.  Michael and Marion look also great.


----------



## libeth

SigynLasgalen said:


> I'm honestly baffled. I feel like I entered the The Twilight Zone or something.






SigynLasgalen said:


> ^ _Sexy dork_ may be the best description of Michael. xD
> 
> 
> Just saw this post from ONTD on Awardswatch:
> 
> _
> 
> &quot;I dunno... _ *probably* december.&quot;
> 
> ...
> 
> Why I have the feeling that Harvey is going to mess this up ? ush:



Predictable.  





SigynLasgalen said:


> :worthy:


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I know everyone knows HW is famous for that kind of thing, I just thought it was funny to see Deadline mention it way back in 2013 and, well... here we are now. But what do I know, I'm just bitter and jealous. ¯\_(&#12484_/¯



Where are we now? His Weinstein movie is a hard sell with AMPAs and Harvey doesn't care about it at all.


Lou9 said:


> Jake was there, what was he going to say? Typical Harvey hype machine.
> 
> It will be interesting to see who is Harvey's #1 actor push. Hateful Eight looks like an ensemble piece. Although BCoop is popular with the Academy, I just don't see it this year unless Adams Jones is a big money maker like American Sniper. Harvey has a ton of actress options (which leaves Marion in the lurch regardless).



What I read about AJ's screenings is that Cooper is good but the direction is not exceptional. In a crowded year his performance could  fall flat. But if Harvey campaigns,with a good BO,it's possible for him to be nominated for the fourth time.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> Where are we now? His Weinstein movie is a hard sell with AMPAs and Harvey doesn't care about it at all.



_Weinstein can certainly be persuasive in making stars of his movies see the benefit in at least trying to play the game._

It certainly seems as if someone's been persuaded in seeing the benefit in at least trying to play the game... And I don't know that Macbeth is necessarily a hard sell with AMPAS. Every AMPAS member I know is curious, if not excited for this. I'll withhold thoughts until I see it though. I really don't think HW will campaign for Cooper. I just don't see it.


----------



## bhb2014

whole pic! That black and white one was from another person I think.


----------



## miasharma

Yeah I'm definitely soooo jealous. Nice try Alicia's PR lol


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> whole pic! That black and white one was from another person I think.




This is Michael Barker. The one in the black and white photo is Tom Bernard. They are co-presidents of Sony Pictures Classics.​


----------



## Singra

PSawyer said:


> Trailer for Macbeth:




They did a good job with that trailer... looks pretty f**king great. 

I studied Macbeth in school two years running because of a change in syllabus and did it at uni, I've seen 5 different stage productions, seen almost every film version of Macbeth, written all the essays I'd ever want to write about it and usually I'm pretty sick of it... but I can't wait to see this one.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> This is Michael Barker. The one in the black and white photo is Tom Bernard. They are co-presidents of Sony Pictures Classics.​



Are they twins? LoL the one in the black and white pic is this one too, come on! Hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

Singra said:


> They did a good job with that trailer... looks pretty f**king great.
> 
> I studied Macbeth in school two years running because of a change in syllabus and did it at uni. I've seen 5 different stage productions of the play, seen almost every film version, written all the essays I'd ever want to write soon it and usually I'm pretty much sick of it but I can't wait to see this one.



I read the play three times,  watched Polanski film and after this trailer I think I never wanted to watch a film so much. Hope crappy Weinstein releases it in November like in France and Italy. December is too crowded already.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> Are they twins? LoL the one in the black and white pic is this one too, come on! Hahaha



LMAO you are right! They messed up the captions.  I remembered that the black and white one was of Tom Bernard so I just checked the source of the second one and it said the man was Michael Barker .. 

http://www.patrickmcmullan.com/site/event_detail.aspx?eid=49690


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, soon we'll have more than ONE MILLION views of the trailer, this is so awesome!  Seriously, this film was SO MUCH interest, people do wanna watch it, reviews are great, Michael and Marion are very popular...at least a few Oscar nods Weinstein could get if he wanted to. I've never seen an interest like that in a Shakespeare's movie. Never.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgH_OnrYlCk


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> LMAO you are right! They messed up the captions.  I remembered that the black and white one was of Tom Bernard so I just checked the source of the second one and it said the man was Michael Barker ..
> 
> http://www.patrickmcmullan.com/site/event_detail.aspx?eid=49690



 Btw, Alicia is in the cover of Interview magazine this month. She has everything in her favor: good films, praised performances, many big interviews, magazine covers and she and Michael are indeed the new hot couple of Hollywood...we'll see them together A LOT during awards season! Let's see if she'll be in Bourne or AC now LOL 

http://www.interviewmagazine.com


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, *soon we'll have* *more than ONE MILLION views of the trailer*, this is so awesome!  Seriously, this film was SO MUCH interest, people do wanna watch it, reviews are great, Michael and Marion are very popular...at least a few Oscar nods Weinstein could get if he wanted to. I've never seen an interest like that in a Shakespeare's movie. Never.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgH_OnrYlCk



*( ^* I think half of those are mine  *)*


Yeah, I'm curious to see if after the reception the movie received at Cannes (  I mean as of now it has 92% on RT and 85 on MC ) _and_ the reaction of the  public at the trailer released by STUDIOCANAL  ( trending topic for 8hr+ all those views)  he's finally going to realize that _maybe_ he was  wrong and there is something there he can work with! 

Come on Harvey! Wake up!! xD

---






Nice cover! 

If she is really that good in those movies than she deserves all this  attention still they need to be careful .. there is a little thing  called _overexposure.._ it could hurt her more than help her_..._


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Btw, Alicia is in the cover of Interview magazine this month. She has everything in her favor: good films, praised performances, many big interviews, magazine covers and she and Michael are indeed the new hot couple of Hollywood...we'll see them together A LOT during awards season! Let's see if she'll be in Bourne or AC now LOL
> 
> http://www.interviewmagazine.com



This is a really good interview.  Domnhall Gleeson is on another cover.  I'm starting to really like him and looks like he, along with Alicia, are mapping out great careers.  (A little film called _Star Wars_ certainly won't hurt him!)  Since both Alicia and Michael have worked with Dom, it'd be cool to see them all in a film together.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> This is a really good interview.  Domnhall Gleeson is on another cover.  I'm starting to really like him and looks like he, along with Alicia, are mapping out great careers.  (A little film called _Star Wars_ certainly won't hurt him!)  Since both Alicia and Michael have worked with Dom, it'd be cool to see them all in a film together.



Dom has been bulding a great career for years. He was in Harry Potter, True Gift, Never Le Me Go, About Time, Calvary...I'm very happy to see him getting amazing roles  He has Star Wars and The Revenant later this year, besides the acclaimed Brooklyn. He's not getting much attention like Alicia though, we have to admit it. I know she and Michael are real but dating him helped her gain a lot of buzz. Which is normal LOL


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> *( ^* I think half of those are mine  *)*
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm curious to see if after the reception the movie received at Cannes (  I mean as of now it has 92% on RT and 85 on MC ) _and_ the reaction of the  public at the trailer released by STUDIOCANAL  ( trending topic for 8hr+ all those views)  he's finally going to realize that _maybe_ he was  wrong and there is something there he can work with!
> 
> Come on Harvey! Wake up!! xD
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cover!
> 
> If she is really that good in those movies than she deserves all this  attention still they need to be careful .. there is a little thing  called _overexposure.._ it could hurt her more than help her_..._



I'm a bit worried about this too but critics love her and, except for Seventh Son, all her new films are getting amazing reviews. If U.N.C.L.E is well succeeded and Danish Girl (very hard to see this flopping) follows the same path, she'll explode, we'll see her face in toilet's doors


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> I'm a bit worried about this too but critics love her and, except for Seventh Son, all her new films are getting amazing reviews. If U.N.C.L.E is well succeeded and Danish Girl (very hard to see this flopping) follows the same path, she'll explode, we'll see her face in toilet's doors



Why worry about her? When this campaign is over, she will either be able to stand on her own or she will fall. Reviews and critical adoration aren't going to be enough to get people to love her. That's what all of this media attention is about. There are a lot of headwinds pushing her, and if she can't carry herself when they are done, she will fall. Two years from now, people will wonder where she went if she can't carry herself. It's all up to her.

However, as a person, she really isn't compelling. I've not seen or read anything from her that makes me want to see more of her. She doesn't have a great intellect from what I've read, and she doesn't have a story other than her failed ballet career. She's not witty, and doesn't have a sense of humor. She doesn't even seem passionate about anything but her career. She's all about her, and there's no there there.

Personally, I think when this campaign to make her a star is over, she won't be able to carry herself because of who she is - nothing but a pretty face and an adequate ingenue. JLaw had this same kind of push - but JLaw is far more endearing than AV as a person. She's funny, witty, and the kind of girl many people want to hang with. I think AV will be the epitome of a "flash in the pan" because she's bland.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Why worry about her? When this campaign is over, she will either be able to stand on her own or she will fall. Reviews and critical adoration aren't going to be enough to get people to love her. That's what all of this media attention is about. There are a lot of headwinds pushing her, and if she can't carry herself when they are done, she will fall. Two years from now, people will wonder where she went if she can't carry herself. It's all up to her.
> 
> However, as a person, she really isn't compelling. I've not seen or read anything from her that makes me want to see more of her. She doesn't have a great intellect from what I've read, and she doesn't have a story other than her failed ballet career. She's not witty, and doesn't have a sense of humor. She doesn't even seem passionate about anything but her career. She's all about her, and there's no there there.
> 
> Personally, I think when this campaign to make her a star is over, she won't be able to carry herself because of who she is - nothing but a pretty face and an adequate ingenue. JLaw had this same kind of push - but JLaw is far more endearing than AV as a person. She's funny, witty, and the kind of girl many people want to hang with. I think AV will be the epitome of a "flash in the pan" because she's bland.



Well, she's in negotiations for Bourne and AC and if she doesn't make it with Matt Damon, she'll surely be in AC. After the shooting and if her films succeed, the chances of her getting bigger roles next year are high. Can you imagine if Alicia is nominated for Danish Girl? Roles will come for sure, I can't see this not happening, even if people don't like her personality (I've watched recent interviews and she seems ok, nothing bad about her like in W Magazine and NY Times interviews).

Only time will tell what's happening to her but right now she has everything in her favor. And honestly, I've only been reading positive reception by the audience. Most of her "hate" come from Michael's fans. I personally don't like her for many reasons (matter of POV, of course) but I recognize she's talented and her films are good. And people in general have nothing against her.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Only time will tell what's happening to her but right now she has everything in her favor. And honestly, I've only been reading positive reception by the audience. Most of her "hate" come from Michael's fans. I personally don't like her for many reasons (matter of POV, of course) but I recognize she's talented and her films are good. And people in general have nothing against her.



People are investing money in her to build her an audience. They aren't doing it for nothing, they want people to buy into her so they can make more money from her audience. The problem is she's not compelling enough for her to gain her own audience. As I said, she's not witty, funny, or interesting. I would stay up late to see certain actors/actresses on talk shows, but she's not interesting enough to be one of them. Being a pretty ingenue will get her parts, but unless she can build a fanbase, she won't be around on magazine covers, etc. for long.

Nothing against her, but I don't see her building a fanbase that's going to pay off for those that are backing her in this campaign. She'll have fans, just not enough to carry her to stardom, IMO.


----------



## pennylane93

Still in NY,  looking damn good
I'm wondering why he often gets papped in NY but not anywhere else..


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> People are investing money in her to build her an audience. They aren't doing it for nothing, they want people to buy into her so they can make more money from her audience. The problem is she's not compelling enough for her to gain her own audience. As I said, she's not witty, funny, or interesting. I would stay up late to see certain actors/actresses on talk shows, but she's not interesting enough to be one of them. Being a pretty ingenue will get her parts, but unless she can build a fanbase, she won't be around on magazine covers, etc. for long.
> 
> Nothing against her, but I don't see her building a fanbase that's going to pay off for those that are backing her in this campaign. She'll have fans, just not enough to carry her to stardom, IMO.



I get what you're saying. As much as I would love to see Michael dating a woman as funny, popular and extrovert like him, it's not very hard to fall into Alicia's beauty and talent. I also don't think she has charisma either but if she keeps doing good films, we'll see her on screen for a long time. I don't think studios care about her popularity if she attracts the audience and make money. Alicia can attract people, even without charisma. She'll turn 27 this year, she's young and I've been reading about her on social networks and people really like her. They praise her style and her performances. Let's see,


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Still in NY,  looking damn good
> I'm wondering why he often gets papped in NY but not anywhere else..



He looks better now LOL NY is full of paps, it's easy to be spotted when they know you're in the city and the hotel you're staying. I think they're waiting for him to go out with Alicia and show some PDA like in April hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

Alicia was also pictured by that photographer in Cannes  But with a different dress from the one she wore at the premiere. And much prettier LOL

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1000632653197655033_991040045


----------



## Allie28

Maybe he's waiting for Alicia to be done with all her promotional duties and they'll fly to Montreal for the GP (and he for XMen) together?  Most likely he's attending buisness too since we've seen interviews popping up.

This article agrees Alicia's not going anywhere for awhile...



> In case you havent noticed, Alicia Vikander isnt going anywhere anytime soon. Not only does she deliver one heck of a performance in Ex Machina, but shes also outstanding in James Kents big screen adaptation of Vera Brittains WWI memoir



http://collider.com/alicia-vikander...ersocial&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

About the overexposure, yeah it's risky.  Michael had the same concerns after his breakout year when he had _Shame, A Dangerous Method, Jane Eyre,_ and _XMen._  He was everywhere, especially when people kept talking Oscars.  But he found his way and got through it.  If Alicia (and her people) are smart, they will too.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> He looks better now LOL NY is full of paps, it's easy to be spotted when they know you're in the city and the hotel you're staying. I think they're waiting for him to go out with Alicia and show some PDA like in April hahaha



Yes, this.



> Maybe he's waiting for Alicia to be done with all her promotional duties and they'll fly to Montreal for the GP (and he for XMen) together? Most likely he's attending buisness too since we've seen interviews popping up.



Probably this too.   Someone on tumblr helpfully captioned these pictures:

_Michael Fassbender outside the Crosby Street Hotel, where the Testament of Youth press junket has been taking place in New York (June 4, 2015). Photo by Getty Images._


----------



## bhb2014

I like this!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/style-blog/wp/2015/06/04/why-justin-kurzels-macbeth-movie-promises-to-be-one-to-watch/?tid=sm_tw


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Maybe he's waiting for Alicia to be done with all her promotional duties and they'll fly to Montreal for the GP (and he for XMen) together?  Most likely he's attending buisness too since we've seen interviews popping up.
> 
> This article agrees Alicia's not going anywhere for awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> http://collider.com/alicia-vikander...ersocial&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
> 
> About the overexposure, yeah it's risky.  Michael had the same concerns after his breakout year when he had _Shame, A Dangerous Method, Jane Eyre,_ and _XMen._  He was everywhere, especially when people kept talking Oscars.  But he found his way and got through it.  If Alicia (and her people) are smart, they will too.



Yeah, if Alicia is snubbed it will be a huge stab on her back.Michael was very disappointed after Shame's snub, same will happen to her. And she's getting buzz much earlier than he did in 2011 I think. I hope ger team handles this exposure well and avoids a failure next year.

And agree about NY. They will make many appearances soon,Montreal included!


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Probably this too.   Someone on tumblr helpfully captioned these pictures:
> 
> _Michael Fassbender outside the Crosby Street Hotel, where the Testament of Youth press junket has been taking place in New York (June 4, 2015). Photo by Getty Images._



Ahhh...well that clears it up then.  Thanks!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I like this!
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-movie-promises-to-be-one-to-watch/?tid=sm_tw



 That's good. One would think that people like those 'prominent Shakespeare scholars' would be the firsts to frown before such bold adaptations but they seems to look at it in the right way ( as a _cinematic_ take of the play ) and be _really_ intrigued by it ... 

_*HARVEYYY!!!!!*_


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> That's good. One would think that people like those 'prominent Shakespeare scholars' would be the firsts to frown before such bold adaptations but they seems to look at it in the right way ( as a _cinematic_ take of the play ) and be _really_ intrigued by it ...
> 
> _*HARVEYYY!!!!!*_



I wish these things changed his mind but I doubt LOL still happy for such reception though


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Yes, this.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably this too.   Someone on tumblr helpfully captioned these pictures:
> 
> _Michael Fassbender outside the Crosby Street Hotel, where the Testament of Youth press junket has been taking place in New York (June 4, 2015). Photo by Getty Images._



Yeah those NYC paps are too much! He hardly ever gets papped in London. I bet he feels stalked when he's in New York. 

I agree he's most likely waiting for Alicia to finish her promo work so she can travel to Montreal with him.


----------



## Allie28

This would come as a surprise to NO ONE.....  



> Lady Juliet &#8207;@LadyJuliet6  · 2m2 minutes ago
> @mcoscia21 A little birdie informed me that Michael Fassbender and other X-Men are headed to the Formula 1 Grand Prix festivities tonight. &#128521;


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> This would come as a surprise to NO ONE.....



What a surprise! Waiting for The pics! =)


----------



## Allie28

Michael & Hugh Jackman!!  Pic says it was today in New York...... 

https://twitter.com/MaryBeatlesfan/status/606954195011436544/photo/1


ETA:  Hugh tweeted it too....and called him Fassy.  

https://twitter.com/RealHughJackman/status/606952407118041089/photo/1


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> This would come as a surprise to NO ONE.....



There better be lots and lots of pics of him and james

Omg  that pic with hugh!  and hugh calls him fassy lol
Also, someone mentioned that the pic is taken in crosby street hotel


----------



## mollie12

I thought this was kind of cool and Michael-related.  From Domhnall Gleeson's Interview Magazine feature, where he has a conversation with Angelina Jolie:



> JOLIE: What else are you up to? I know that you really love music. Do you also write?
> 
> GLEESON: The only music I've ever written was for a film called Frank, and the idea was that it was the worst music in the world.
> 
> JOLIE: That movie, by the way, made me laugh out loud.



http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/domhnall-gleeson-1#page2

I don't know why, but it kind of tickles me that Jolie (and Pitt, presumably) liked this itty-bitty Irish film that hardly anyone saw.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Michael & Hugh Jackman!!  Pic says it was today in New York......
> 
> https://twitter.com/MaryBeatlesfan/status/606954195011436544/photo/1



Hahahahaha Hugh is so hot! If I didn't know he was nearly 50 I'd say he's like 43 or something.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I thought this was kind of cool and Michael-related.  From Domhnall Gleeson's Interview Magazine feature, where he has a conversation with Angelina Jolie:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/domhnall-gleeson-1#page2
> 
> I don't know why, but it kind of tickles me that Jolie (and Pitt, presumably) liked this itty-bitty Irish film that hardly anyone saw.



Hahahhahahahha cool! Frank wasn't a huge success but it's a very popular film. I follow them on FB just to ser their montages haha


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> He looks better now LOL NY is full of paps, it's easy to be spotted when they know you're in the city and the hotel you're staying. I think they're waiting for him to go out with Alicia and show some PDA like in April hahaha


It seems that there's actual interest without calling the paps... 



pennylane93 said:


> There better be lots and lots of pics of him and james
> 
> And that pic with hugh!






mollie12 said:


> I thought this was kind of cool and Michael-related.  From Domhnall Gleeson's Interview Magazine feature, where he has a conversation with Angelina Jolie:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/domhnall-gleeson-1#page2
> 
> I don't know why, but it kind of tickles me that Jolie (and Pitt, presumably) liked this itty-bitty Irish film that hardly anyone saw.


She has good taste..


----------



## Morgane

Another girl at the premiere:


> Is that Fassbender waiting in line to see the movie like a nobody? Or is that somewhere else?
> 
> itsmerosie ha risposto:
> He went to see testament of youth, all the actors were there but they left right after pictures and he was just chilling with his friends. His voice and smile is to die for in person, barely got a picture I was shaking


The Kit Harington's fan is still replying  to anons  


> nonymous asked:
> Hi i'm sorry if this is super late, because i just read your posts about the testament of youth after party lol. How did alicia vikander come across? Someone think she's a diva and so full of herself, i want to know what she was like to you, someone who have actually met and talk to her
> sorry for the late reply- just got back from work.
> she was quite humble and seemed really honored to be apart of this project. at one point she took a picture with a very young girl and they looked at it afterwards - i think alicia really wanted to get a good one of them together. also she kinda embraced me when we took a selfie, lmao!! i didn&#8217;t get any standoffish vibes from her at all.





> no, i don&#8217;t think so.. but as i said, they were gazing into each other&#8217;s eyes for the longest time and whispering stuff in each other&#8217;s ears. they stayed near each other for the rest of the night. cute stuff! :x


----------



## Morgane

https://33.media.tumblr.com/cc1439a1cc82e490dce3f07dccf4ebf4/tumblr_npejaqJzIQ1r0s8vro1_250.gif
https://38.media.tumblr.com/a68a745ad6a76fe042cf0a3b3a8ba5cc/tumblr_npejaqJzIQ1r0s8vro2_250.gif

Old pic with Daniel Day-Lewis:


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> https://33.media.tumblr.com/cc1439a1cc82e490dce3f07dccf4ebf4/tumblr_npejaqJzIQ1r0s8vro1_250.gif
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/a68a745ad6a76fe042cf0a3b3a8ba5cc/tumblr_npejaqJzIQ1r0s8vro2_250.gif
> 
> Old pic with Daniel Day-Lewis:



This is at SAG in 2010 right? Lewis was in Nine, Marion was there too. But Back then they probably hadn't met yet LoL


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> This is at SAG in 2010 right? Lewis was in Nine, Marion was there too. But Back then they probably hadn't met yet LoL


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Another girl at the premiere:
> 
> The Kit Harington's fan is still replying  to anons



Hahahahahaha thanks! Michael always has a blast with his friends LoL he was drinking a caipiroska =)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Another girl at the premiere:
> 
> The Kit Harington's fan is still replying  to anons



Its good to hear first hand experiences from unbiased sources of what Alicia is truly like and how together she and Michael are  Puts paid to all these negative opinions and theories by people who have no first hand knowledge of either of them.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Allie28 said:


> Michael & Hugh Jackman!!  Pic says it was today in New York......
> 
> https://twitter.com/MaryBeatlesfan/status/606954195011436544/photo/1
> 
> 
> ETA:  Hugh tweeted it too....and called him Fassy.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealHughJackman/status/606952407118041089/photo/1



#awesomepeopleareawesome



Morgane said:


> It seems that there's actual interest without calling the paps...



:giggles:



Morgane said:


> https://33.media.tumblr.com/cc1439a1cc82e490dce3f07dccf4ebf4/tumblr_npejaqJzIQ1r0s8vro1_250.gif
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/a68a745ad6a76fe042cf0a3b3a8ba5cc/tumblr_npejaqJzIQ1r0s8vro2_250.gif
> 
> Old pic with Daniel Day-Lewis:



Too much talent in just one pic *-*



pearlyqueen said:


> Its good to hear first hand experiences from  unbiased sources of what Alicia is truly like and how together she and  Michael are  Puts paid to all these negative opinions and theories by  people who have no first hand knowledge of either of them.



Have to agree here. The more I read about Alicia from people that actually met her and had not preconceived opinions about her ( or are_ that-kind-of-_Michael's fans ) the more it's obvious how exaggerated some judgments were/are. I get not liking her appearence ( tastes ) or not being particularily attracted by her personality ( opinions ) or not liking her acting ( again opinions ) but I really don't understand when the dislike became pure and 'active' hate. Like if she wronged personally those people or something.  

Anyway, those sightings are very cute and telling. I'm happy for them.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> #awesomepeopleareawesome
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much talent in just one pic *-*
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree here. The more I read about Alicia from people that actually met her and had not preconceived opinions about her ( or are_ that-kind-of-_Michael's fans ) the more it's obvious how exaggerated some judgments were/are. I get not liking her appearence ( tastes ) or not being particularily attracted by her personality ( opinions ) or not liking her acting ( again opinions ) but I really don't understand when the dislike became pure and 'active' hate. Like if she wronged personally those people or something.
> 
> Anyway, those sightings are very cute and telling. I'm happy for them.



Agre with you. For me, this is all a matter of opinion anyway. I don't like her because I don't find anything amazing in her performances and I don't like her personality and lack of charisma BUT there are people who think the opposite. Who's right or wrong? Anybody, it's a matter of POV in the end. As much as I've read people saying she is sweet and humble, I've read the opposite too, by fans and critics. Again, it depends on how the person sees her behavior, some will find her arrogant, other the nicest person on Earth 

Now I want pics from Montreal!!!!!!!!!!!! More cuddling after Monaco for sure LOL I'm already getting used to see Michael in a demand Hollywood couple. It's new but it's cool to  see him adapting to this reality. I still don't see any spark between them, nothing special but let's see.


----------



## pennylane93

First promo image from AC.  Still feeling underwhelmed about this movie tbh. Hope i'm wrong 


> 20th Century Fox and Ubisoft Motion Pictures Assassins Creed movie stars Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard. The film, to be directed by Justin Kurzel, is scheduled to start shooting this August for a December 21, 2016 release. The film is being co-financed by RatPac and Alpha Pictures. Frank Marshall, Arnon Milchan, Jean-Julien Baronnet, Conor McCaughan, Fassbender and Pat Crowley are producing. Bill Collage, Adam Cooper and Michael Lesslie wrote the script.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

^^^ OMG I.can't.wait. After seeing what Kurzel did with Macbeth I'm so excited! *-*




bhb2014 said:


> Now I want pics from Montreal!!!!!!!!!!!! More cuddling after Monaco for sure LOL I'm already getting used to see *Michael in a demand Hollywood couple*. It's new but it's cool to  see him adapting to this reality. I still don't see any spark between them, nothing special but let's see.



LOL I wouldn't say they're at that point ..yet. But for sure there is more interest/attention now around Michael _and_ Alicia ( individually and not ) .. I mean, I still remember when at the GQ &#8220;Men of the year&#8221; party in 2011 there were like only _10 photos _( !!! ) of our Fassy even though he was one of the men honored that night ( and supposedly a photographer even cut Nicole from one of them  ) ...


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> First promo image from AC.  Still feeling underwhelmed about this movie tbh



Wow!!!!! Guess Alicia is still in negotiations, although I rather see her in Bourne instead. I don't trust writers but I trust Kurzel and, of course, Marion and Michael. Thanks!


----------



## pennylane93

SigynLasgalen said:


> ^^^ OMG I.can't.wait. After seeing what Kurzel did with Macbeth I'm so excited! *-*


Yeah i see some people are getting excited as well because macbeth look amazing.  It's just that video game adaptations always left a bad taste in my mouth  i really hope i'm wrong!


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> ^^^ OMG I.can't.wait. After seeing what Kurzel did with Macbeth I'm so excited! *-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I wouldn't say they're at that point ..yet. But for sure there is more interest/attention now around Michael _and_ Alicia ( individually and not ) .. I mean, I still remember when at the GQ Men of the year party in 2011 there were like only _10 photos _( !!! ) of our Fassy even though he was one of the men honored that night ( and supposedly a photographer even cut Nicole from one of them  ) ...



I think they are hahaha later this year they will be even more on the spotlight, you'll see. Two Hollywood actors dating result in this LoL Yeah, Michael was far less famous in 2011 and who the hell was Nicole? Alicia is much more famous and Michael is huge so...attention expected! =)


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Wow!!!!! Guess Alicia is still in negotiations, although I rather see her in Bourne instead. I don't trust writers but I trust Kurzel and, of course, Marion and Michael. Thanks!


There's nothing official about alicia and AC.. This is from her latest interviews if you're interested


> All three projects are really great. James Ponsoldts script is great for The Circle, and Tom Hanks is involved, and then theres Assassins with Justin [Kurzel], and Bourne. I dont know, myself if Im doing all of them! Its going to come down to scheduling.





> Q :I know you probably cant tell me anything about Assassins Creed or Bourne, but can you talk about how the casting process for something like that works? From our perspective, you had just joined The Circle, and then all of a sudden those two projects popped up.
> 
> VIKANDER: Im very not used to it. I come from small European cinema and I think more with the big industry here and in Europe, its news coming out all the time. And for me, its still just in a process where Im trying to figure out the scheduling and what to do.



Yeah i'm quite skeptical about AC but well it has Michael and Marion, so  at least it guarantees good performance


----------



## SigynLasgalen

I don't know which role/incarnation he will play (if not  a completely new one) but just imagine Michael like this:

https://youtu.be/PCblJnJmMqo

 

xD



pennylane93 said:


> Yeah i see some people are getting excited  as well because macbeth look amazing.  It's just that video game  adaptations always left a bad taste in my mouth  i really hope i'm wrong!



yeah.. it seems they can't get them right. See ie Prince of Persia.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> There's nothing official about alicia and AC.. This is from her latest interviews if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'm quite skeptical about AC but well it has Michael and Marion, so  at least it guarantees good performance



I don't doubt she's in negotiations but I think she will do Bourne. And The Circle is after Watson now, Alicia's ship has already sailed in that one. This interview isn't aware of what's happening LoL and the last question...hahaha the guy knew she wouldn't say anything and she didn't haha


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> I don't know which role/incarnation he will play (if not  a completely new one) but just imagine Michael like this:
> 
> https://youtu.be/PCblJnJmMqo
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.. it seems they can't get them right. See ie Prince of Persia.



I can't wait to see what Kurzel and his cinematographer will do! It will be amazing visually.


----------



## pennylane93

SigynLasgalen said:


> I don't know which role/incarnation he will play (if not  a completely new one) but just imagine Michael like this:
> 
> https://youtu.be/PCblJnJmMqo
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.. it seems they can't get them right. See ie Prince of Persia.



It actually looks cool! (the vid, not prince of persia)


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I think they are hahaha later this year they will be even more on the spotlight, you'll see. Two Hollywood actors dating result in this LoL Yeah, Michael was far less famous in 2011 and who the hell was Nicole?  Alicia is much more famous and Michael is huge so...attention expected!  =)



yep, whether they like it or not ... 




bhb2014 said:


> I can't wait to see what Kurzel and his cinematographer will do! It will be amazing visually.



 As you said, now it's all about the script. Let's hope they don't waste this opportunity.



pennylane93 said:


> It actually looks cool! (the vid, not prince of persia)



ahahhaah yeah, that vidder did a really good job.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SigynLasgalen said:


> ^^^ OMG I.can't.wait. After seeing what Kurzel did with Macbeth I'm so excited! *-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I wouldn't say they're at that point ..yet. But for sure there is more interest/attention now around Michael _and_ Alicia ( individually and not ) .. I mean, I still remember when at the GQ Men of the year party in 2011 there were like only _10 photos _( !!! ) of our Fassy even though he was one of the men honored that night ( and supposedly a photographer even cut Nicole from one of them  ) ...



Yes quite. Michael is better known now but not a household name, nor does he want to be a celebrity. He deliberately shies away from stuff like that and would be either amused or horrified to even consider being part of a "Hollywood power couple". Stuff like that is of zero interest to him and away from work he lives very low key under the radar in London (as does Alicia). He's not going to change his approach to work or life now when everything is working out so well for him


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes quite. Michael is better known now but not a household name, nor does he want to be a celebrity. He deliberately shies away from stuff like that and would be either amused or horrified to even consider being part of a "Hollywood power couple". Stuff like that is of zero interest to him and away from work he lives very low key under the radar in London (as does Alicia). He's not going to change his approach to work or life now when everything is working out so well for him



Michael loves being famous, he loves his fans, he loves promoting his films. In a DP/30 interview in 2011, the interviewer told to Carey Mulligan that Michael was ready to sell out and, of course, he was upset with the journalist for having said that (Michael told this to him as an OFF info) LOL and so what? Michael loves what he does and being a celebrity is a consequence.

He and Alicia are a Hollywood couple and they attending each other's premieres, AMFAR, kissing in front of paps and posing for pics in big GPs prove that. And we'll see them doing that many more times this year. I couldn't care less, I always knew he would become a big star someday and his time has come. He happens to be dating another breakout actress so YES, they'll be attend a lot of things together. It's how it works 

He's still the humble, nice, simple and charming Michael we know but only more famous. Amazing roles will keep coming and his personality and behavior will still be the same, as we can cleary see in recent events. The difference is that we'll see him on the media more often and I love it hahaha


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Michael loves being famous, he loves his fans, he loves promoting his films. In a DP/30 interview in 2011, the interviewer told to Carey Mulligan that Michael was ready to sell out and, of course, he was upset with the journalist for having said that *(Michael told this to him as an OFF info)* LOL and so what? Michael loves what he does and being a celebrity is a consequence.
> 
> He and Alicia are a Hollywood couple and they attending each other's premieres, AMFAR, kissing in front of paps and posing for pics in big GPs prove that. And we'll see them doing that many more times this year. I couldn't care less, I always knew he would become a big star someday and his time has come. He happens to be dating another breakout actress so YES, they'll be attend a lot of things together. It's how it works
> 
> He's still the humble, nice, simple and charming Michael we know but only more famous. Amazing roles will keep coming and his personality and behavior will still be the same, as we can cleary see in recent events. The difference is that we'll see him on the media more often and I love it hahaha



No, he didn't say it off camera to the interviewer. He didn't say it AT ALL.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> No, he didn't say it off camera to the interviewer. He didn't say it AT ALL.



Yes he did LoL I'll post The link here, Just a sec. So what anyway? Whats wrong if he wants to sell out? Is it a crime? He wants to make great films and this Will lead him to success, it happens. He loves acting, he loves his fans and he can still be nice =) hahaha

At 29:30

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic3Z__J7CDg


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Yes he did LoL I'll post The link here, Just a sec. So what anyway? Whats wrong if he wants to sell out? Is it a crime?
> 
> At 29:30
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic3Z__J7CDg



David Poland essentially says here (and in another interview with Carey Mulligan) that he completely misremembered/misquoted what Michael said in another interview.  NOT that he said anything off camera.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> David Poland essentially says here (and in another interview with Carey Mulligan) that he completely misremembered/misquoted what Michael said in another interview.  NOT that he said anything off camera.



No, he said "at least on camera he did not say that". That's why I said OFF. Again, it can be true or not and so what? 

The whole point here is to say that Michael loves his life, he loves being famous, talking to his fans and taking pics. That's what I meant. This relationship is already much talked on social networks and this will increase through the year. We still have many PDAs and events to come. This week we had her premiere, tomorrow Montreal and so on. Besides his new movies of course. Michael's time has come and he's ready for that.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> David Poland essentially says here (and in another interview with Carey Mulligan) that he completely misremembered/misquoted what Michael said in another interview.  NOT that he said anything off camera.



Yes,this is basically what he said.


Michael photographed by Frédéric Stucin + old pic +Miachael & Liam Cunningham singing Johnny Cash's Ring of Fire in Dublin, 2012. https://twitter.com/MaryBeatlesfan/status/605833950389346304?s=09


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,this is basically what he said.
> 
> 
> Michael photographed by Frédéric Stucin + old pic



No, he said "at least on camera he did not say that". That's why I said OFF. 

Loved the pics! =)


----------



## Morgane

The girl who saw him at her yoga studio some days ago:


> Okay I&#8217;m gonna be real with you guys&#8230; I didn&#8217;t actually see him. He walked right by me and I had no idea. I was also working that night, not taking a class, so I don&#8217;t have first-hand details on any of that. But here&#8217;s what I CAN tell you (based on what my co-workers told me):
> 
> My job is to tidy up the room after each class, so me and my co-workers walked in as he was leaving
> It was HOT yoga
> He was shirtless
> One girl I work with said she didn&#8217;t recognize him at first, was too distracted by his nice body/overall hotness
> Apparently when he saw their faces go :O he was smirking
> Anyway hope that was everything you had hoped for!
> 
> tl;dr he was shirtless, sweaty, and smirking. Enjoy that knowledge.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> Yeah i see some people are getting excited as well because macbeth look amazing.  It's just that video game adaptations always left a bad taste in my mouth  i really hope i'm wrong!


I'm very confident in Kurzel,reading some reviews. And I like the relationship between him and the actors. I've already posted this,but this is a very good interview with him.
http://www.indiewire.com/article/ca...acbeth-and-fascination-with-violence-20150526
And this article is also interesting:
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...cbeth-differs-from-previous-versions-20150526


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The girl who saw him at her yoga studio some days ago:



We'll see him shirtless in Macbeth. Dead already.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> No, he said "at least on camera he did not say that". That's why I said OFF. Again, it can be true or not and so what?
> 
> The whole point here is to say that Michael loves his life, he loves being famous, talking to his fans and taking pics. That's what I meant. This relationship is already much talked on social networks and this will increase through the year. We still have many PDAs and events to come. This week we had her premiere, tomorrow Montreal and so on. Besides his new movies of course. Michael's time has come and he's ready for that.



If you think this you've really got him all wrong. He has no desire to be famous or interest in superficial celebrity stuff at all. He does the bare minimum of what he has to do in terms of promotion, doesn't enjoy it much either. He appreciates his fans and enjoys meeting them but appreciates being left alone too.He never seeks publicity and prefers to go unrecognized. He can't contol social media and in any case it's only his fans who are talking about his relationship with Alicia; the other 95% of the population has no interest and most of them wouldnt  recognize him if he walked past them. In his down time he disappears from view, either on holiday or at home in London where he doesnt get papped and hassled, and he really values this privacy. He's not going to suddenly seek out fame and celebrity. If he or Alicia are photographed together or attend each others premieres it's because they are a couple, spending time together and supporting each other, not because he wants to up his public profile, along the lines of how James McAvoy conducts his life and work.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> If you think this you've really got him all wrong. He has no desire to be famous or interest in superficial celebrity stuff at all. He does the bare minimum of what he has to do in terms of promotion, doesn't enjoy it much either. He appreciates his fans and enjoys meeting them but appreciates being left alone too.He never seeks publicity and prefers to go unrecognized. He can't contol social media and in any case it's only his fans who are talking about his relationship with Alicia; the other 95% of the population has no interest and most of them wouldnt  recognize him if he walked past them. In his down time he disappears from view, either on holiday or at home in London where he doesnt get papped and hassled, and he really values this privacy. He's not going to suddenly seek out fame and celebrity. If he or Alicia are photographed together or attend each others premieres it's because they are a couple, spending time together and supporting each other, not because he wants to up his public profile, along the lines of how James McAvoy conducts his life and work.



I think this might be a misunderstanding here of what kind of connotation "selling out" in the English-speaking world has. It has a negative connotation and non-native speakers might not pick up on that as well as the association that comes with it. Personally, I doubt he said that in an earnest way. He might have made an apparently bad joke the interviewer didn't get. This man is the furthest away from selling out simply because even if he tried he's doing it wrong.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> If you think this you've really got him all wrong. He has no desire to be famous or interest in superficial celebrity stuff at all. He does the bare minimum of what he has to do in terms of promotion, doesn't enjoy it much either. He appreciates his fans and enjoys meeting them but appreciates being left alone too.He never seeks publicity and prefers to go unrecognized. He can't contol social media and in any case it's only his fans who are talking about his relationship with Alicia; the other 95% of the population has no interest and most of them wouldnt  recognize him if he walked past them. In his down time he disappears from view, either on holiday or at home in London where he doesnt get papped and hassled, and he really values this privacy. He's not going to suddenly seek out fame and celebrity. If he or Alicia are photographed together or attend each others premieres it's because they are a couple, spending time together and supporting each other, not because he wants to up his public profile, along the lines of how James McAvoy conducts his life and work.



I didn't say he's a Kardashian LoL I said he likes to be famous and deals fine with it. He and Alicia are a Hollywood couple and will behave as one until they split (I don't see any future in this, sorry). They're supporting each other because they are a famous couple and I quote Weinstein, "the next hot couple" ( if he did say that haha). Stop with this talk of "oh they love each other, they are soul mates, they're gonna have children". Stop it, it's annoying. 

McAvoy always was private with his life and has a totally different behavior from Michael. He's not seen eating with young people on sidewalks, flirting with women in front of his wife or kissing in front of cameras. Michael is no Kardashian but he hasn't been very discrete lately either. He's more of a Bradley Cooper. And guys, I don't care. He does whatever he wants with his life, he's still a nice guy to me.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> No, he said "at least on camera he did not say that". That's why I said OFF. Again, it can be true or not and so what?



"at least"

Nuance of word choice + generally defensive tone + context = "I don't remember **** and it would hurt my ego to believe that I ****ed up this badly"

AKA  journalistic bull**** 101


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> "at least"
> 
> Nuance of word choice + generally defensive tone + context = "I don't remember **** and it would hurt my ego to believe that I ****ed up this badly"
> 
> AKA  journalistic bull**** 101



Hahahaahahha maybe he did say it maybe not I don't care. For me, he enjoys being famous. It doesn't mean he loves showing off to paps, it just means he enjoys how his life is and he hasn't problems with attention. That's it =)


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> Hahahaahahha maybe he did say it maybe not I don't care. For me, he enjoys being famous. It doesn't mean he loves showing off to paps, it just means he enjoys how his life is and he hasn't problems with attention. That's it =)



Yeah agree. Michael loves being famous and some of the attention it brings and the doorways it opens. 
Not that it makes him any less of decent person but let's not try to act as if he is more pious than anyone else and not a crowd pleaser if he needs to be. He is fallable like everyone else he had probably dreamed of this moment throughout his life.
Its clear he is at a high point right now and the fact his career is doing so well is likely to be the main high point.

Let's be happy that he is happy.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't say he's a Kardashian LoL I said he likes to be famous and deals fine with it. He and Alicia are a Hollywood couple and will behave as one until they split (I don't see any future in this, sorry). They're supporting each other because they are a famous couple and I quote Weinstein, "the next hot couple" (* if he did say that haha*). Stop with this talk of "oh they love each other, they are soul mates, they're gonna have children". Stop it, it's annoying.
> 
> McAvoy always was private with his life and has a totally different behavior from Michael. He's not seen eating with young people on sidewalks, flirting with women in front of his wife or kissing in front of cameras. Michael is no Kardashian but he hasn't been very discrete lately either. He's more of a Bradley Cooper. And guys, I don't care. He does whatever he wants with his life, he's still a nice guy to me.



It's very likely he didn't say anything.Michael was not even in Cannes,when this not  specified party took place. 
And,honestly,I don't see any problem if he eats with young and older people (Mos Def,the other people in the pic) on sidewalks.Also,again,all this flirting with Marion was blown out of proportion. Like that Vanity Fair article confirms,Michael and Alicia were perfectly fine during the gala. He's more famous now,it's a matter of fact. Even if doesn't like it,he will receive more attention in the future.  I was not surprised to see that Michael and Cate Blanchett were the most popular on social networks. McAvoy's career and his career are not comparable.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> "at least"
> 
> Nuance of word choice + generally defensive tone + context = "I don't remember **** and it would hurt my ego to believe that I ****ed up this badly"
> 
> AKA  journalistic bull**** 101



This.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Well, enjoying being famous isn't the same of wanting to sell out, tho. I think it's good some here want to set the record straight since that's exactly how unreliable quotes became facts online. 

As far as I'm concerned ..

_*Or*_ Poland _misremembered_/_misquoted_  what Michael said _in a smiling and jovial way _to him without realizing how bad those words would sound _out of context_ and made the mistake to use them with Carey and then felt so bad about it that he had the need to discuss about it also with Sarah to be reassured. _*Or*_ he wanted his co-stars to spill some dirt on Michael and used an easily _misinterpretable_ and _conveniently off-camera_ quote Fassy _allegedly_ said with Carey ( loved her response "well, he should be! It would be great if the biggest star in the world was the best actor"  ) and him being upset about it with Sarah (loved her response too). Whatever his intentions were.. he failed miserably.

Carey Mulligan  and Sarah Paulson's completely confused reactions at the concept of Michael  saying something like that, and actually meaning it , say everything we should  know about it, tho.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's very likely he didn't say anything.Michael was not even in Cannes,when this not  specified party took place.
> And,honestly,I don't see any problem if he eats with young and older people (Mos Def,the other people in the pic) on sidewalks.Also,again,all this flirting with Marion was blown out of proportion. Like that Vanity Fair article confirms,Michael and Alicia were perfectly fine during the gala. He's more famous now,it's a matter of fact. Even if doesn't like it,he will receive more attention in the future.  I was not surprised to see that Michael and Cate Blanchett were the most popular on social networks. McAvoy's career and his career are not comparable.



Your opinion hahaha Sometimes I don't like his behavior but that's who he is. I just said that we don't see McAvoy doing that. 

They have different behaviors and Michael is being followed by the media for months, McAvoy does 't have any big role this year or a wife who is in many magazine covers and tv shows. Let's not compare them =)

Vanity Fair wrote one thing and you chose to believe in it just like I chose to believe in people who saw Michael partying, talking to many women and even smoke some pot with Marion LOL of course he was fine with Alicia but he wasn't the perfect bff either ( again he's like that, he likes to party). He just isn't a very romantic guy anyway, he treats all his gff nicely but he isn't a prince either.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Well, enjoying being famous isn't the same of wanting to sell out, tho. I think it's good some here want to set the record straight since that's exactly how unreliable quotes became facts online.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned ..
> 
> _*Or*_ Poland _misremembered_/_misquoted_  what Michael said _in a smiling and jovial way _to him without realizing how bad those words would sound _out of context_ and made the mistake to use them with Carey and then felt so bad about it that he had the need to discuss about it also with Sarah to be reassured. _*Or*_ he wanted his co-stars to spill some dirt on Michael and used an easily _misinterpretable_ and _conveniently off-camera_ quote Fassy _allegedly_ said with Carey ( loved her response "well, he should be! It would be great if the biggest star in the world was the best actor"  ) and him being upset about it with Sarah (loved her response too). Whatever his intentions were.. he failed miserably.
> 
> Carey Mulligan  and Sarah Paulson's completely confused reactions at the concept of Michael  saying something like that, and actually meaning it , say everything we should  know about it, tho.



I already said what I meant and what I think =) not doing it all over again.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> McAvoy always was private with his life and has a totally different behavior from Michael. He's not seen eating with young people on sidewalks, flirting with women in front of his wife or kissing in front of cameras. *Michael is no Kardashian but he hasn't been very discrete lately either. He's more of a Bradley Cooper.* And guys, I don't care. He does whatever he wants with his life, he's still a nice guy to me.


 
OMG, someone with reason. Thank you! I don't know why people have such a hard time accepting this: Michael Fassbender _wants_ to be famous. Michael Fassbender _wants_ to be a celebrity. It would be *impossible* for him to actually _be_ a famous celebrity without _wanting_ to be one. Fame and celebrity is not something that just happens to you and magically stays happening -- you have to want it, you have to pursue it, you have to work really freaking hard for it. That doesn't mean it's a bad thing, it just is what it is. I don't even understand how anyone can argue against that basic fact, it makes zero sense. Maybe Harvey Weinstein was reading those kinds of arguments when he decided people were too dumb for Macbeth. I don't even know.

As for the "selling out" comment, maybe he said it, maybe he didn't, no one will ever know without further proof. But, it's not like David Poland is some yellow press hack who works for the National Enquirer or something -- he's a pretty well respected film critic and interviewer. I think there's a high probability that: MF did say it, but said it in a sarcastic-joking way, but also said it in a context where it came off as possibly only half-joking.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> OMG, someone with reason. Thank you! I don't know why people have such a hard time accepting this: Michael Fassbender _wants_ to be famous. Michael Fassbender _wants_ to be a celebrity. It would be *impossible* for him to actually _be_ a famous celebrity without _wanting_ to be one. Fame and celebrity is not something that just happens to you and magically stays happening -- you have to want it, you have to pursue it, you have to work really freaking hard for it. That doesn't mean it's a bad thing, it just is what it is. I don't even understand how anyone can argue against that basic fact, it makes zero sense. Maybe Harvey Weinstein was reading those kinds of arguments when he decided people were too dumb for Macbeth. I don't even know.
> 
> As for the "selling out" comment, maybe he said it, maybe he didn't, no one will ever know without further proof. But, it's not like David Poland is some yellow press hack who works for the National Enquirer or something -- he's a pretty well respected film critic and interviewer. I think there's a high probability that: MF did say it, but said it in a sarcastic-joking way, but also said it in a context where it came off as possibly only half-joking.



Thanks! Agree!


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> Well, enjoying being famous isn't the same of wanting to sell out, tho. I think it's good some here want to set the record straight since that's exactly how unreliable quotes became facts online.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned ..
> 
> _*Or*_ Poland _misremembered_/_misquoted_  what Michael said _in a smiling and jovial way _to him without realizing how bad those words would sound _out of context_ and made the mistake to use them with Carey and then felt so bad about it that he had the need to discuss about it also with Sarah to be reassured. _*Or*_ he wanted his co-stars to spill some dirt on Michael and used an easily _misinterpretable_ and _conveniently off-camera_ quote Fassy _allegedly_ said with Carey ( loved her response "well, he should be! It would be great if the biggest star in the world was the best actor"  ) and him being upset about it with Sarah (loved her response too). Whatever his intentions were.. he failed miserably.
> 
> Carey Mulligan  and Sarah Paulson's completely confused reactions at the concept of Michael  saying something like that, and actually meaning it , say everything we should  know about it, tho.



Agree.  Actually I find his behavior very weird,it's like he's upset that Michael doesn't want to be interviewed by him again or something like that. However this interview with Steve was very relaxed: https://youtube.com/watch?v=B1bWnMoZH00


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> OMG, someone with reason. Thank you! I don't know why people have such a hard time accepting this: Michael Fassbender _wants_ to be famous. Michael Fassbender _wants_ to be a celebrity. It would be *impossible* for him to actually _be_ a famous celebrity without _wanting_ to be one. Fame and celebrity is not something that just happens to you and magically stays happening -- you have to want it, you have to pursue it, you have to work really freaking hard for it. That doesn't mean it's a bad thing, it just is what it is. I don't even understand how anyone can argue against that basic fact, it makes zero sense. Maybe Harvey Weinstein was reading those kinds of arguments when he decided people were too dumb for Macbeth. I don't even know.
> 
> As for the "selling out" comment, maybe he said it, maybe he didn't, no one will ever know without further proof. But, it's not like David Poland is some yellow press hack who works for the National Enquirer or something -- he's a pretty well respected film critic and interviewer. I think there's a high probability that: MF did say it, but said it in a sarcastic-joking way, but also said it in a context where it came off as possibly only half-joking.



People don't know the meaning of "nuance"... Of course he WANTS to be more famous.. He has to be more famous in order to sell his films.There's a actually a difference between wanting to be a celebrity and wanting to be more famous.But let's agree to disagree,it's better. This thread is becoming tiresome. The same arguments repeated ad nauseam.


----------



## mollie12

It's possible to think Michael pursues fame/celebrity to a certain degree while also thinking Poland is/was full of it.  They're not contradictory.  I've seen plenty of his behavior on Twitter that justifies that opinion.  



> Agree.  Actually I find his behavior very weird,it's like he's upset that Michael doesn't want to be interviewed by him again or something like that.



Well, there's a reason for that.  He likes videos with high view counts, 12YAS was the frontrunner for best picture, MF was a top 2/3 contender for best supporting actor that year and he turned down a DP/30 interview.   I got the impression Poland wasn't convinced he'd ever get him on camera again.  Obviously, his business wouldn't be hampered by that.  There are plenty of very high profile actors that he's unable to get on camera, but there's a huge difference between being turned down because an actor is disinterested in the long format or doesn't think he's a big enough name and being turned down because an actor thinks you're unprofessional.  It's a blow to the ego.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael looks relaxed here too hahaha

http://www.imagebam.com/image/2500e8411888109


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> The girl who saw him at her yoga studio some days ago:



Moving on.  This is a very fun image.  MF giving a yoga studio full of young women an eyeful.  Such a tease.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I already said what I meant and what I think =) not doing it all over again.



?

No need to.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> ?
> 
> No need to.



No, it's that I was going to write all over again what I had said before to answer you  But I forget that we read what others say so I don't have to answer each one of you LOL


----------



## bhb2014

Cute pics from Cannes


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> It's possible to think Michael pursues fame/celebrity to a certain degree while also thinking Poland is/was full of it.  They're not contradictory.  I've seen plenty of his behavior on Twitter that justifies that opinion.


 
I'm not sure where anyone said they are contradictory? At least, in my comment, the two were separate thoughts, each in their own paragraphs. But okay.




Morgane said:


> People don't know the meaning of "nuance"... Of course he WANTS to be more famous...


 
I know the meaning of nuance, and comments like this aren't it: _If you think this you've really got him all wrong. He has no desire to be famous or interest in superficial celebrity stuff at all... _So, um, do _you_ know the meaning of nuance?

But I do agree, this thread is tiresome. It _does_ have the same arguments repeated ad nauseam. And for whatever reason, those arguments often involve the word _nuance_. Frequently accompanied by poorly done not-so-low-key shade. Lol.


----------



## FassbenderLover

How about lots n lots n lots more pics of Michael. New and old, naked and half naked


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> How about lots n lots n lots more pics of Michael. New and old, naked and half naked



We'll have many tomorrow! HahahahHa


----------



## mollie12

Terrible movie, but thank you to Francois Ozon for appreciation of his physique.  His butt never looked better (I think he shot this immediately after The 300).


----------



## bhb2014

Damn it those scenes hahaha thank god we have Shame and Hunger =)


----------



## mollie12

Again, older.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> It _does_ have the same arguments repeated ad nauseam. And for whatever reason, those arguments often involve the word _nuance_. Frequently accompanied by poorly done not-so-low-key shade. Lol.


At least I try not to be monothematic in this thread.. 



mollie12 said:


> It's possible to think Michael pursues fame/celebrity to a certain degree while also thinking Poland is/was full of it.  They're not contradictory.  I've seen plenty of his behavior on Twitter that justifies that opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's a reason for that.  He likes videos with high view counts, 12YAS was the frontrunner for best picture, MF was a top 2/3 contender for best supporting actor that year and *he turned down a DP/30 interview*.   I got the impression Poland wasn't convinced he'd ever get him on camera again.  Obviously, his business wouldn't be hampered by that.  There are plenty of very high profile actors that he's unable to get on camera, but there's a huge difference between being turned down because an actor is disinterested in the long format or doesn't think he's a big enough name and being turned down because an actor thinks you're unprofessional.  It's a blow to the ego.


This explains better his attitude. Yes,probably he's convinced that Michael has that kind of opinion about him.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

those Angel's gifs ...


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Terrible movie, but thank you to Francois Ozon for appreciation of his physique.  His butt never looked better (I think he shot this immediately after The 300).



 Yes,terrible movie even if I kind of like his performance.. Ozon is not the only one! I'd add Andrea Arnold  too.. 





He managed to look plausibly  hot  even in Hex (terrible,terrible)


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> At least I try not to be monothematic in this thread..



If you say so.

Anyway, here's a pic from DP 30, since that started this. He looked so good back then, ugh! And half naked Fish Tank Fassy is my favorite! 

*figured out how to post pics!*


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> Terrible movie, but thank you to Francois Ozon for appreciation of his physique.  His butt never looked better (I think he shot this immediately after The 300).


 Acting like she don't want to look, smh. I'd be naked before he reach the bed


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,terrible movie even if I kind of like his performance.. Ozon is not the only one! I'd add Andrea Arnold  too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He managed to look plausibly  hot  even in Hex (terrible,terrible)



How do you post these gifs??? I have tons in here but they never work hahaha


----------



## Lou9

Andrea Arnold sold Michael's sexuality like no other (he was gorgeous in Shame, but it was so cold you didn't want to touch him). I've never wanted to eat toast that badly in my life. You couldn't help yourself, even after you knew he was a sleaze.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't say he's a Kardashian LoL I said he likes to be famous and deals fine with it. He and Alicia are a Hollywood couple and will behave as one until they split (I don't see any future in this, sorry). They're supporting each other because they are a famous couple and I quote Weinstein, "the next hot couple" ( if he did say that haha). Stop with this talk of "oh they love each other, they are soul mates, they're gonna have children". Stop it, it's annoying.
> 
> McAvoy always was private with his life and has a totally different behavior from Michael. He's not seen eating with young people on sidewalks, flirting with women in front of his wife or kissing in front of cameras. Michael is no Kardashian but he hasn't been very discrete lately either. He's more of a Bradley Cooper. And guys, I don't care. He does whatever he wants with his life, he's still a nice guy to me.



No, you're wrong. I don't know where you get your ideas from but they are just that, ideas. And what is annoying is painting him as something he's not. He's not part of a Hollywood couple, although I can see why it is attractive to suggest this, tying in with the old PR storyline. But it just isn't so. Also annoying are the repeated exaggerations of "flirting with other women" and all this Marion "chemistry" - basically anything to try and trivialise his relationship with Alicia. It is a warped view that is very tiresome and totally inaccurate. You are so determined to deny the possibility that he might actually have found a woman he's serious about and I can't understand why that should be. All his recent behaviour suggests he has and first hand accounts from unbiased witnesses to the two of them together supports that. FYI Michael has always been private with his life too and has a similar outlook to McAvoy on these matters. Who cares if you see any future in this relationship? You have admitted several times that you don't like Alicia so that's hardly surprising. And as you don't know either of them and don't know anything about their intentions your opinion carries no weight. However I recognize that nothing I say will dissuade you from your view, no amount of reason or facts will deter you from knocking this couple. But as the months ahead progress I look forward to reading your ever inventive theories to support your opinions in the face of mounting evidence to the contrary.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> No, you're wrong. I don't know where you get your ideas from but they are just that, ideas. And what is annoying is painting him as something he's not. He's not part of a Hollywood couple, although I can see why it is attractive to suggest this, tying in with the old PR storyline. But it just isn't so. Also annoying are the repeated exaggerations of "flirting with other women" and all this Marion "chemistry" - basically anything to try and trivialise his relationship with Alicia. It is a warped view that is very tiresome and totally inaccurate. You are so determined to deny the possibility that he might actually have found a woman he's serious about and I can't understand why that should be. All his recent behaviour suggests he has and first hand accounts from unbiased witnesses to the two of them together supports that. FYI Michael has always been private with his life too and has a similar outlook to McAvoy on these matters. Who cares if you see any future in this relationship? You have admitted several times that you don't like Alicia so that's hardly surprising. And as you don't know either of them and don't know anything about their intentions your opinion carries no weight. However I recognize that nothing I say will dissuade you from your view, no amount of reason or facts will deter you from knocking this couple. But as the months ahead progress I look forward to reading your ever inventive theories to support your opinions in the face of mounting evidence to the contrary.



I'm not talking about this anymore. You're the one who is determinated to think Michael and Alicia love each other and will live happily ever after. I don't share the same opinion and that's it. Done talking about it. Only time will tell us what will happen (and yes, Michael does have more chemistry with Marion than with Alicia, there's no comparison the way he looks at her and at his actual gff LoL but don't worry, Marion is taken).


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Andrea Arnold sold Michael's sexuality like no other (he was gorgeous in Shame, but it was so cold you didn't want to touch him). I've never wanted to eat toast that badly in my life. You couldn't help yourself, even after you knew he was a sleaze.



I wanted to kill Michael in Fish Tank. But he was so sexy and hot...hahaha Arnold is a genius!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> He managed to look plausibly  hot  even in Hex (terrible,terrible)



Azazeal x_x


----------



## Lou9

SigynLasgalen said:


> Azazeal x_x



That was such a bad show. But I watched it for him, before he was anyone, because he can smolder and rocks that eyeliner.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> How do you post these gifs??? I have tons in here but they never work hahaha



Some gifs are not compatible,but you can often  find the same ones with different urls.

Le Grand Journal for Shame:


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't say he's a Kardashian LoL I said he likes to be famous and deals fine with it. He and Alicia are a Hollywood couple and will behave as one until they split (I don't see any future in this, sorry). They're supporting each other because they are a famous couple and I quote Weinstein, "the next hot couple" ( if he did say that haha). Stop with this talk of "oh they love each other, they are soul mates, they're gonna have children". Stop it, it's annoying.
> 
> McAvoy always was private with his life and has a totally different behavior from Michael. He's not seen eating with young people on sidewalks, flirting with women in front of his wife or kissing in front of cameras. Michael is no Kardashian but he hasn't been very discrete lately either. He's more of a Bradley Cooper. And guys, I don't care. He does whatever he wants with his life, he's still a nice guy to me.





bhb2014 said:


> I'm not talking about this anymore. You're the one who is determinated to think Michael and Alicia love each other and will live happily ever after. I don't share the same opinion and that's it. Done talking about it. Only time will tell us what will happen (and yes, Michael does have more chemistry with Marion than with Alicia, there's no comparison the way he looks at her and at his actual gff LoL but don't worry, Marion is taken).



Great. Yes I do think he loves Alicia but my opinion is based on reliable information. And lol to your chemistry opinion. Those who've seen Michael and Alicia together have been in no doubt they are lovers and very together.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Great. Yes I do think he loves Alicia but my opinion is based on reliable information. And lol to your chemistry opinion. Those who've seen Michael and Alicia together have been in no doubt they are lovers and very together.



Ok then! Hahahahahaahaha they LOVE each other and Will get married and have six children like Brangelina LoL with their chemistry they can't even turn a teenager on. Anyway, time Will tell us =)


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> If you say so.
> 
> Anyway, here's a pic from DP 30, since that started this. He looked so good back then, ugh! And half naked Fish Tank Fassy is my favorite!
> 
> *figured out how to post pics!*



Yes,that interview was really good.




Lou9 said:


> That was such a bad show. But I watched it for him, before he was anyone, because he can smolder and rocks that eyeliner.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Ok then! Hahahahahaahaha they LOVE each other and Will get married and have six children like Brangelina LoL with their chemistry they can't even turn a teenager on. Anyway, time Will tell us =)



Indeed, time will tell, but right now they love each other, as has been testified. But no way like Brangelina, not Michael's style at all. Shame you can't see their chemistry, many can.


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> No, you're wrong. I don't know where you get your ideas from but they are just that, ideas. And what is annoying is painting him as something he's not. He's not part of a Hollywood couple, although I can see why it is attractive to suggest this, tying in with the old PR storyline. But it just isn't so. Also annoying are the repeated exaggerations of "flirting with other women" and all this Marion "chemistry" - basically anything to try and trivialise his relationship with Alicia. It is a warped view that is very tiresome and totally inaccurate. You are so determined to deny the possibility that he might actually have found a woman he's serious about and I can't understand why that should be. All his recent behaviour suggests he has and first hand accounts from unbiased witnesses to the two of them together supports that. FYI Michael has always been private with his life too and has a similar outlook to McAvoy on these matters. Who cares if you see any future in this relationship? You have admitted several times that you don't like Alicia so that's hardly surprising. And as you don't know either of them and don't know anything about their intentions your opinion carries no weight. However I recognize that nothing I say will dissuade you from your view, no amount of reason or facts will deter you from knocking this couple. But as the months ahead progress I look forward to reading your ever inventive theories to support your opinions in the face of mounting evidence to the contrary.




It would be interesting to know why your so invested in them as a couple and offended by any view to the contrary.

I personally believe they are a real couple but your comments are very defensive....hmmm

For example if you are a friend or in there social circle would they appreciate you posting here? Maybe they do which would create a whole new viewpoint for me as to who they are. But I am hoping this is unlikely. 

You have mentioned reliable sources a few times which gives the perception you know one or both personally to an extent even if through another person.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed, time will tell, but right now they love each other, as has been testified. But no way like Brangelina, not Michael's style at all. Shame you can't see their chemistry, many can.



Many can and many can't hahaha matter of POV. I agree, Michael doesn't seem very romantic like Brangelina. At least in one thing we agree =)


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Ok then! Hahahahahaahaha they LOVE each other and Will get married and have six children like Brangelina LoL with their chemistry they can't even turn a teenager on. Anyway, time Will tell us =)





Lilmix said:


> It would be interesting to know why your so invested in them as a couple and offended by any view to the contrary.
> 
> I personally believe they are a real couple but your comments are very defensive....hmmm



Not  personally invested in them at all, makes no difference to me who he is romantically involved with. I'm defensive because of a) all the passive aggressive stuff said to me personally b) all the hateful stuff that some people write about Alicia c) because I happen to know that Michael is not this publicity thirsty, sleazy, fame hungry superficial type of person some people like to present him as - quite the opposite in fact, and d) anyone who writes anything positive about Alicia or endorses their relationship gets jumped on by the anti Alicia crew in this forum. Michael's looking very happy right now and it's a reasonable assuption that Alicia plays a large part in that. All good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Lou9 said:


> That was such a bad show.



Yeah, I tried to watch it but after a couple of episodes I basically just skipped to his scenes ...  I still don't know what was going on there XD



> But I watched it for him, before he was anyone, because he can smolder and rocks that eyeliner.


yep, he definitely can.


----------



## Morgane

It doesn't make sense to "overestimate" (now) their relationship,it doesn't make sense to say that they don't have chemistry.Nobody here knows these persons and nobody has never seen them in their private time,aside from some pics (NYC)  and one video where they look clearly uncomfortable knowing of being filmed and photographed.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> It doesn't make sense to "overestimate" (now) their relationship,it doesn't make sense to say that they don't have chemistry.Nobody here knows these persons and nobody has never seen them in their private time,aside from some pics (NYC)  and one video where they look clearly uncomfortable knowing of being filmed and photographed.


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


>




Also,in my opinion there's a difference between being natural,spontaneous with a friend,a co-star (like Marion) and trying to be natural when you know that part of your private life is being scrutinized.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> It doesn't make sense to "overestimate" (now) their relationship,it doesn't make sense to say that they don't have chemistry.Nobody here knows these persons and nobody has never seen them in their private time,aside from some pics (NYC)  and one video where they look clearly uncomfortable knowing of being filmed and photographed.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't say he's a Kardashian LoL I said he likes to be famous and deals fine with it. He and Alicia are a Hollywood couple and will behave as one until they split (I don't see any future in this, sorry). They're supporting each other because they are a famous couple and I quote Weinstein, "the next hot couple" ( if he did say that haha). Stop with this talk of "oh they love each other, they are soul mates, they're gonna have children". Stop it, it's annoying.
> 
> McAvoy always was private with his life and has a totally different behavior from Michael. He's not seen eating with young people on sidewalks, flirting with women in front of his wife or kissing in front of cameras. Michael is no Kardashian but he hasn't been very discrete lately either. He's more of a Bradley Cooper. And guys, I don't care. He does whatever he wants with his life, he's still a nice guy to me.



I saw McAvoy last year at Barnes and nobles. He was there with his son who btw looks JUST like him with clear blue eyes. I said hello to him and he was really polite. Some other customer asked he could take a photo with him and James politely declined saying he was spending time with his family. He was really cute and playful with his son but I didn't want to be creepy so I just walked away after to browse different aisles. Later we were in the checkout line and he was a couple customers behind me. His son was throwing a tantrum and James was strict and told him to behave haha. I didn't quite get what his son's name was but I think I heard Bryan or something like that. (Sorry this has nothing to do with Fassy but I just thought I'd share lol)


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> I saw McAvoy last year at Barnes and nobles. He was there with his son who btw looks JUST like him with clear blue eyes. I said hello to him and he was really polite. Some other customer asked he could take a photo with him and James politely declined saying he was spending time with his family. He was really cute and playful with his son but I didn't want to be creepy so I just walked away after to browse different aisles. Later we were in the checkout line and he was a couple customers behind me. His son was throwing a tantrum and James was strict and told him to behave haha. I didn't quite get what his son's name was but I think I heard Bryan or something like that. (Sorry this has nothing to do with Fassy but I just thought I'd share lol)



It's Brendan i believe, and i don't think i've ever seen a pic of him, lucky you!


----------



## Lou9

miasharma said:


> I saw McAvoy last year at Barnes and nobles. He was there with his son who btw looks JUST like him with clear blue eyes. I said hello to him and he was really polite. Some other customer asked he could take a photo with him and James politely declined saying he was spending time with his family. He was really cute and playful with his son but I didn't want to be creepy so I just walked away after to browse different aisles. Later we were in the checkout line and he was a couple customers behind me. His son was throwing a tantrum and James was strict and told him to behave haha. I didn't quite get what his son's name was but I think I heard Bryan or something like that. (Sorry this has nothing to do with Fassy but I just thought I'd share lol)



Cute! His name is Brendan and James and Anne Marie guard their private life very closely. (I believe I've actually seen interviews where James has politely refused to answer a question asked about his son and have seen pictures with fans where he hides his son's face.)

Speaking of that family, I am really hoping that Anne Marie happens for Suffragette this year. The trailer looks very good and she stood out (but I know the distributor is probably going to push Streep and/or Helena Bonham Carter). Go Anne Marie!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> I saw McAvoy last year at Barnes and nobles. He was there with his son who btw looks JUST like him with clear blue eyes. I said hello to him and he was really polite. Some other customer asked he could take a photo with him and James politely declined saying he was spending time with his family. He was really cute and playful with his son but I didn't want to be creepy so I just walked away after to browse different aisles. Later we were in the checkout line and he was a couple customers behind me. His son was throwing a tantrum and James was strict and told him to behave haha. I didn't quite get what his son's name was but I think I heard Bryan or something like that. (Sorry this has nothing to do with Fassy but I just thought I'd share lol)



Hahahahaha thanks for sharing! McAvoy seems to be a great father and a very nice guy.

About their relationship, I don't think they have any chemistry and I don't see it going anywhere. MY pov of course. Again, time will tell us where this is going =) But we'll definitely see them together more times this year.


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> Cute! His name is Brendan and James and Anne Marie guard their private life very closely. (I believe I've actually seen interviews where James has politely refused to answer a question asked about his son and have seen pictures with fans where he hides his son's face.)
> 
> Speaking of that family, I am really hoping that Anne Marie happens for Suffragette this year. The trailer looks very good and she stood out (but I know the distributor is probably going to push Streep and/or Helena Bonham Carter). Go Anne Marie!


OMG yeah I just googled it and his son's name is definitely Brendon. The only time I heard James say his name was when he was disciplining his son and I couldnt make out the name with the scottish accent haha.  His son is literally a mini James with same eyes and dark brown hair. I think there is a pic of a young james on the internet and that is literally how brendon looks haha

And yeah I could not find any pics of his son on the internet which is very impressive. From what I understand, and please correct me if I am wrong, James and his wife are very famous and big celebrities in England. Must be extra hard to shield their son from the paps and keeping their family private. 

James is well known in America but I dont think his wife is that famous here so it might have been easier to fly under the radar here.

I hope James and his wife have more kids, at least one more to give Brendon a brother or sister. they make good looking babies lol


----------



## miasharma

http://ghastgormen.tumblr.com/image/120908715719

New still from the movie Trespass Against Us

I wonder when this movie will be out!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> OMG yeah I just googled it and his son's name is definitely Brendon. The only time I heard James say his name was when he was disciplining his son and I couldnt make out the name with the scottish accent haha.  His son is literally a mini James with same eyes and dark brown hair. I think there is a pic of a young james on the internet and that is literally how brendon looks haha
> 
> And yeah I could not find any pics of his son on the internet which is very impressive. From what I understand, and please correct me if I am wrong, James and his wife are very famous and big celebrities in England. Must be extra hard to shield their son from the paps and keeping their family private.
> 
> James is well known in America but I dont think his wife is that famous here so it might have been easier to fly under the radar here.
> 
> I hope James and his wife have more kids, at least one more to give Brendon a brother or sister. they make good looking babies lol



Anne Marie is moere well known in the UK as she does a lot of tv work here. They are not big celebrities in the UK, kind of middle ranking, James is kind of similar to Michael in terms of being well known. They live in north London and lead a normal life very much a part of the local community. Paps in London only really concentrate on specific people and/or central London locations. Neither James nor Michael are on their radar so they don't get the pap treatment. Not sure about more kids, Anne Marie is in her mid 40s, think she's 9 or 10 years older than James, still not unheard of these days.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> http://ghastgormen.tumblr.com/image/120908715719
> 
> New still from the movie Trespass Against Us
> 
> I wonder when this movie will be out!



Thank you!!! Maybe Venice? =)


----------



## bhb2014

Leaving Macbeth's premiere


----------



## miasharma

I don't think fassy and James are at or will be attending the Montreal GP! I see picks of nick hoult but no magneto or professor X &#128534;


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> I don't think fassy and James are at or will be attending the Montreal GP! I see picks of nick hoult but no magneto or professor X &#128534;



They'll be there hahaha GP hasn't started yet, I'm sure at least Fassy will be there


----------



## bhb2014

Michael and, as expected, Alicia in Montreal  With Felipe Massa.

https://twitter.com/WilliamsRacing/...154?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## libeth

miasharma said:


> http://ghastgormen.tumblr.com/image/120908715719
> 
> New still from the movie Trespass Against Us
> 
> I wonder when this movie will be out!



I'm looking forward to  TAU. I think Barbera will want it at the VFF. If it's ready,TLBO could be another film in competition. I've seen A Testament of Youth some days ago and Alicia is a great actress. I'm very excited to see it. I didn't know Arkapaw was the cinematographer. His work in Macbeth is amazing.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Michael and, as expected, Alicia in Montreal  With Felipe Massa.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WilliamsRacing/...154?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed



Yay!! Although I rather see Michael and James together! But I'll take what I can get!


----------



## libeth

Morgane said:


> It doesn't make sense to &quot;overestimate&quot; (now) their relationship,it doesn't make sense to say that they don't have chemistry.Nobody here knows these persons and nobody has never seen them in their private time,aside from some pics (NYC)  and one video where they look clearly uncomfortable knowing of being filmed and photographed.



Amen. If he's low key,he has something to hide and it's a PR strategy.If he kisses her,he's a famewhore and he's faking it. If he's papped with her they don't display affection,there's not chemistry.He can't win.   I read yesterday a tweet from a person who met Michael 15 years ago in London because their girlfriends lived together,I don't remember the place.Michael was a very nice person. I can't find the tweet anymore,but I thought it was a nice thing.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I'm looking forward to  TAU. I think Barbera will want it at the VFF. If it's ready,TLBO could be another film in competition. I've seen A Testament of Youth some days ago and Alicia is a great actress. I'm very excited to see it. I didn't know Arkapaw was the cinematographer. His work in Macbeth is amazing.



I think we'll see TLBO at TIFF, I don't see it fitting Venice. Let's see!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Yay!! Although I rather see Michael and James together! But I'll take what I can get!



I want more pics!!!  And with the whole gang of X-Men. I don't know if J-Law is over there though...I only saw Hoult and Alicia so far. McAvoy might be there too, still a few minutes until it starts.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Amen. If he's low key,he has something to hide and it's a PR strategy.If he kisses her,he's a famewhore and he's faking it. If he's papped with her they don't display affection,there's not chemistry.He can't win.



I don't agree with "he can't win", it's a matter of POV. I don't think it's a PR romance but I don't see any chemistry between them, no spark. Even kissing they're weird hahaha To be honest, I never saw him IN LOVE with any of his gff LOL But it's my opinion. There are people who agree with me, others who don't.


----------



## SusanBeach

libeth said:


> Amen. If he's low key,he has something to hide and it's a PR strategy.If he kisses her,he's a famewhore and he's faking it. If he's papped with her they don't display affection,there's not chemistry.He can't win.   I read yesterday a tweet from a person who met Michael 15 years ago in London because their girlfriends lived together,I don't remember the place.Michael was a very nice person. I can't find the tweet anymore,but I thought it was a nice thing.



Couldn´t agree more


----------



## bhb2014

Another one from Twitter


----------



## bhb2014

Where's Michael?


----------



## bhb2014

Yes! 

https://twitter.com/mcavoybrasil/status/607616967567097856


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Where's Michael?


i saw a pic of michael, nick, james and bryan on Insta...i dont know how to put it on here!! but they are finally together yayyy

***nevermind you already posted it !!!


----------



## libeth

SusanBeach said:


> Couldn´t agree more



 https://twitter.com/LaCasaDeEL/status/607617832608768000?s=09


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> i saw a pic of michael, nick, james and bryan on Insta...i dont know how to put it on here!! but they are finally together yayyy
> 
> ***nevermind you already posted it !!!



hahaahahhhaaha right after I posted it I saw the pic


----------



## libeth

I've linked the same pic!  Sorry!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

*Morgane* & *libeth*,  you should both put **this* *as a warning before posting.. 



libeth said:


> Amen. *If he's low key,he has something to hide and it's a PR strategy.If he kisses her,he's a famewhore and he's faking it.* If he's papped with her they don't display affection,there's not chemistry*.*He can't win.



Basically. 







Those people are going to see _everything_ they do as a confirmation of their 'conspiracies' even if it's _exactly the opposite_ of what would be a PR strategy or what they thought it would be the strategy. 







> I read yesterday a tweet from a person who met Michael 15 years ago in  London because their girlfriends lived together,I don't remember the  place.Michael was a very nice person. I can't find the tweet anymore,but  I thought it was a nice thing.


That's nice to 'hear'! 



miasharma said:


> I saw McAvoy last year at Barnes and nobles.  He was there with his son who btw looks JUST like him with clear blue  eyes. I said hello to him and he was really polite. Some other customer  asked he could take a photo with him and James politely declined saying  he was spending time with his family. He was really cute and playful  with his son but I didn't want to be creepy so I just walked away after  to browse different aisles. Later we were in the checkout line and he  was a couple customers behind me. His son was throwing a tantrum and  James was strict and told him to behave haha. I didn't quite get what  his son's name was but I think I heard Bryan or something like that.  (Sorry this has nothing to do with Fassy but I just thought I'd share  lol)



awwww cute! A mini-James *-*. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> Yes!
> 
> https://twitter.com/mcavoybrasil/status/607616967567097856



Finally!


----------



## libeth

SigynLasgalen said:


> everything[/I] they do as a confirmation of their 'conspiracies' even if it's _exactly the opposite_ of what would be a PR strategy or what they thought it would be the strategy.


 True.People often project their feelings and opinions.  


bhb2014 said:


> I think we'll see TLBO at TIFF, I don't see it fitting Venice. Let's see!



I don't know. Cianfrance is considered one of  the _new_,most interesting directors. I also believe that Barbera,like Fremaux,cares about films' _ star-value _. If it's available,he will include it, imo.


----------



## Lou9

> The Glass Case &#8207;@TheGlassCase  5m5 minutes ago
> Vincent Cassel & Michael Fassbender chatting at the Canadian GP. Cassel in Montreal for a Xavier Dolan film, not Apocalypse. OR IS HE?!



Did Marion come, too?


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> True.People often project their feelings and opinions.
> 
> I don't know. Cianfrance is considered one of  the _new_,most interesting directors. I also believe that Barbera,like Fremaux,cares about films' _ star-value _. If it's available,he will include it, imo.



The only good thing Cianfrance did IMO was Blue Valentine. I hated The Place Beyond the Pines. I read TLBO and disliked it too but you know...the film has a great cast, maybe the director did something cool with it, let's see. I don't think they will screen in it at Venice but yes, it's s possibility. I expect more of a TIFF, like his two previous movies.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Did Marion come, too?



I totally forgot about Cassel LOL he and Michael are great friends and Michael was spotted with Cassel's sister, Hollysiz, last year in France. Marion? I doubt it. She would have been seen already. I think she's at home with her son or doing something else hahaha or in NY since she has presentations next week.


----------



## mollie12

YESSSSS.

The Glass Case &#8207;@TheGlassCase  9m9 minutes ago
Vincent Cassel & Michael Fassbender chatting at the Canadian GP. Cassel in Montreal for a Xavier Dolan film, not Apocalypse. OR IS HE?!


eta: Clearly I should have refreshed.


----------



## Morgane

Al Pacino,Douglas are there too.


----------



## mollie12

I think that is Cassel in front of Michael in the first photo.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I think that is Cassel in front of Michael in the first photo.



Yes, that's him! hahaha Douglas was there yesterday too, I saw Hoult with Lotus team, McAvoy on the track...many famous people!  Cassel plays Marion's husband in Dolan's movie. But its shooting stars later this month, it will be quick.


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Al Pacino,Douglas are there too.



yeah there are pics of nick hoult with the young cyclops, jean grey and storm (with her head shaved!!!) 

I like how bryan brought all his cast to the GP...nice to see them all having fun. cant wait to see the storm mohawk too


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> I think that is Cassel in front of Michael in the first photo.


you can also see simon kinberg in the same pic, in the blue shirt!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I think that is Cassel in front of Michael in the first photo.


The other person seems Alicia.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The other person seems Alicia.



In the pic with Cassel she isn't there. But you can see her in those. of course he's happy, F1 is probably the thing he loves the most after acting hahaha he looks like a baby with an ice cream when he's there.

http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/120959756164/canadian-grand-prix-race-montreal


----------



## SigynLasgalen

*ETA:* oops :shame: already posted


----------



## bhb2014

With famous player Javier Hernandez


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> yeah there are pics of nick hoult with the young cyclops, jean grey and storm (with her head shaved!!!)
> 
> I like how bryan brought all his cast to the GP...nice to see them all having fun. cant wait to see the storm mohawk too



Shipp is there too? Head shaved? LoL post ot here!


----------



## Lou9

First reaction: Why is Chicharito is Montreal?
Second reaction: I guess this is ok because he doesn't play for ManU anymore.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> First reaction: Why is Chicharito is Montreal?
> Second reaction: I guess this is ok because he doesn't play for ManU anymore.



I was surprised too but I listened a guy saying His gff is a journalist so He went there with her =)


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Shipp is there too? Head shaved? LoL post ot here!


https://instagram.com/p/3o6RqExD8D/?taken-by=bryanjaysinger

here you go! jean grey and storm!


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> First reaction: Why is Chicharito is Montreal?
> Second reaction: I guess this is ok because he doesn't play for ManU anymore.


He's supporting that mexican driver whatshisname

Anyway, Michael looks so cute!
No oscar isaac?  (


----------



## Lou9

I like the look on the dude to the left's face:


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> I like the look on the dude to the left's face:



Nick chatting it up with Alicia in the background


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> He's supporting that mexican driver whatshisname
> 
> Anyway, Michael looks so cute!
> No oscar isaac?  (



Javier was with His gff there =) she is a journalist.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I like the look on the dude to the left's face:



Hahahahahahaha loved His look of father Who's angry with his kids! Oh yeah, Alicia is having a chat with Nick indeed! God he's tall! (she seems a bit short too).


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3o6RqExD8D/?taken-by=bryanjaysinger
> 
> here you go! jean grey and storm!



Hahahahaha Sansa!!!!! Love her  thanks!


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Javier was with His gff there =) she is a journalist.


Yeah but I also saw him visiting the mexican dude in the qualifying 
Oh he's dating that girl now? She's just recently linked with Cristiano too... 
Omg sorry this is irrelevant! Back to topic lol


----------



## SusanBeach

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CG7Nq-rWgAEibW9.jpg:large

Love this


----------



## Allie28

SusanBeach said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CG7Nq-rWgAEibW9.jpg:large
> 
> Love this



LOL!!  I wonder what was said that cracked everyone up?

Thanks guys for all the goodies today!!  

All I know is Michael looks really happy, so I'm happy.  It's all good.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Yeah but I also saw him visiting the mexican dude in the qualifying
> Oh he's dating that girl now? She's just recently linked with Cristiano too...
> Omg sorry this is irrelevant! Back to topic lol



Hahahahahha the guy on TV mentioned he was dating a journalist but I don't know, maybe he was wrong haha I know who's the Spanish guy but forgot his name LoL


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> LOL!!  I wonder what was said that cracked everyone up?
> 
> Thanks guys for all the goodies today!!
> 
> All I know is Michael looks really happy, so I'm happy.  It's all good.



They were having a blast with their cell phones! What the hell were they doing? Michael loves F1, he is always very happy when attending these events =) happy for him too! Wished more pics with Cassel though...


----------



## SigynLasgalen

(I hope this hasn't already been posted...)

btw .. NOT enough Fassavoy for my taste


----------



## miasharma

I need some videos to see McFassy in action!! Perhaps some interviews!!! There definitely aren't enough McFassy pics!!!


----------



## mollie12

Cute.


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> Cute.




http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/120959298834/canadian-grand-prix-race-montreal#notes
Seriously though what were they doing


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> (I hope this hasn't already been posted...)
> 
> btw .. NOT enough Fassavoy for my taste



The Monaco Grand Prix is more high-profile,there are many celebrities,above all this year for the Cannes festival. Photos are usually offered to many agencies. This time I've just seen some pics on Sutton images,a motorsport agency (they had all the other pics of Michael and Alicia that were not on gettyimages or other agencies),and Corbis. 

With Felipe Massa,old pic






Old pics with Liam Cunningham:


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Cute.



Cute! 

MrsDolowey also has this pic of a very young Michael:
http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1000990030425563151_2063333655


> @thehughjackman tbt they've been letting him in places for years! #riffraff #fassbender at Chris Andrew's house back in the day! Young #actors in #hollywood #michaelfassbender #Fassy


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Morgane said:


> Cute!
> 
> MrsDolowey also has this pic of a very young Michael:
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1000990030425563151_2063333655



Good photo. That's Australian actress Jacqueline McKenzie.


----------



## BagBerry13

Lou9 said:


> First reaction: Why is Chicharito is Montreal?
> Second reaction: I guess this is ok because he doesn't play for ManU anymore.



To the right, that's a German journalist. So maybe he was on TV here getting interviewed. I'm not a Formula 1 fan so I wouldn't know.


----------



## mollie12

What mischief is he thinking?


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> http://ghastgormen.tumblr.com/image/120908715719
> 
> New still from the movie Trespass Against Us
> 
> I wonder when this movie will be out!






libeth said:


> I'm looking forward to  TAU. I think Barbera will want it at the VFF. If it's ready,TLBO could be another film in competition. I've seen A Testament of Youth some days ago and Alicia is a great actress. I'm very excited to see it. I didn't know Arkapaw was the cinematographer. His work in Macbeth is amazing.



There was some talk for Cannes,so I think there are good possibilities to see it at the Venice festival.But  I wouldn't exclude Cianfrance. 

New interview with Boyle:
http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/leis...e_team_behind_Rio_s_Olympics_opening_ceremony


> : How has the Steve Jobs biopic, starring Michael Fassbender, been going?
> 
> "We finished shooting Steve Jobs and we're just editing at the moment. I have to go back (to the US) unfortunately tomorrow morning; it's a very quick editing period because the film is out in October. Once we got it going, it went very quickly. I can't really tell you anything about it and I don't want to publicise it now, because people can't see it (yet)."
> Do you know your leading lady, Kate Winslet, has said she'd put a bet on Fassbender winning big next awards season?
> 
> "She's a very smart woman Kate, and a wonderful actor as well, so I wouldn't bet against Kate Winslet."


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> What mischief is he thinking?






FreeSpirit71 said:


> Good photo. That's Australian actress Jacqueline McKenzie.



Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

Thank you guys for all pics! Michael really had a great time with everyone! And these old pics are awesome too! Who knows one day he'll have his own race team? LoL 

It's a shame J-Law wasn't there =( 

Next stop? X-Men set? I think Alicia only starts promoting her next film in August right? We'll see the together many more times in the next few months! Happy because more Michael hahaha


----------



## SigynLasgalen

well ... thank you cameraman *-* 
















( x )


----------



## Hackensack

Alicia's expressions reflect a universal truth: sometimes you have to go with your man to his favorite event, even if you are bored stiff with it.  She's luckier than I am: in my case, 5 or 10 k runs.  I would give anything for F-1 races as the shared activity.


----------



## miasharma

Hackensack said:


> Alicia's expressions reflect a universal truth: sometimes you have to go with your man to his favorite event, even if you are bored stiff with it.  She's luckier than I am: in my case, 5 or 10 k runs.  I would give anything for F-1 races as the shared activity.



I think Alicia always has that scowl-y miserable expression on her face without ever meaning to unless she is smiling. And I rarely ever see her smiling, even in photos for events. And I think sometimes she tries to do a sultry face but just ends up looking like she is constipated. I'm not sure but I think a lot of Europeans are very reserved and conservative with their smiles?? But I have no doubt that she just goes to F1 because that is her mans fave thing to do. Wonderful to see them support each other in professional and personal lives!!


----------



## mollie12

More Michael and McAvoy.  

Source (+2 more similar): http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/120977526514


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> well ... thank you cameraman *-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( x )



Is that Alicia?



Hackensack said:


> Alicia's expressions reflect a universal truth: sometimes you have to go with your man to his favorite event, even if you are bored stiff with it.  She's luckier than I am: in my case, 5 or 10 k runs.  I would give anything for F-1 races as the shared activity.







Actually in some pics she was smiling but yes,probably she was bored..


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> Is that Alicia?



You mean between Michael and Cassel, waving the hand?  No, the hands are all wrong.  Should be much slimmer and slightly darker.


----------



## pennylane93

Hackensack said:


> Alicia's expressions reflect a universal truth: sometimes you have to go with your man to his favorite event, even if you are bored stiff with it.  She's luckier than I am: in my case, 5 or 10 k runs.  I would give anything for F-1 races as the shared activity.


She looks like she's trying to have a bit of fun in this pic i wonder if she and nick have known each other  before
Haha i get what you mean, I guess i'm lucky me and my bf are both into football lol


----------



## Morgane

Basically only Sutton images has their pics:


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> Old pics with Liam Cunningham:



 These two. Love their relationship.



mollie12 said:


> Cute.



Look at that smile 



Morgane said:


> New interview with Boyle:
> http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/leis...e_team_behind_Rio_s_Olympics_opening_ceremony



I'm literally terrified for _Jobs_  but if KW is right 




mollie12 said:


> What mischief is he thinking?







Morgane said:


> Is that Alicia?



No, I don't think so. I think it's another man.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> More Michael and McAvoy.
> 
> Source (+2 more similar): http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com/post/120977526514



Alicia's going to have to get used to the fact that her boyfriend has a boyfriend.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> You mean between Michael and Cassel, waving the hand?  No, the hands are all wrong.  Should be much slimmer and slightly darker.


Yes,initially I thought it was her hand,but that seems a man's hand.

They all seem to have an attack of selfie mania today..


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> Basically only Sutton images has their pics:







Lou9 said:


> Alicia's going to have to get used to the fact that her boyfriend has a boyfriend.



ahhahaah true!


----------



## bhb2014

Alicia will have to get used to attend F1 and other races he supports and his boyfriends indeed! Hahaha but she'll adapt. They'll make many more appearances together, specially later this year. But I think GPs are done because of their schedules of promotions and shootings. Let's see! I don't know what she likes, do you? We'll see him doing her things too =)


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Alicia will have to get used to attend F1 and other races he supports and his boyfriends indeed! Hahaha but she'll adapt. They'll make many more appearances together, specially later this year. But I think GPs are done because of their schedules of promotions and shootings. Let's see! I don't know what she likes, do you? We'll see him doing her things too =)



If we see him at a fashion show...


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> If we see him at a fashion show...



Hahahahahaha he's already attended shows before, it's quite possible he will =) They will make many appearances this year, I'm ready! Fashions shows, GPs, festivals, premieres...


----------



## libeth

Thanks for the pucs! 


mollie12 said:


> What mischief is he thinking?



 He's such a dork!  





Morgane said:


> There was some talk for Cannes,so I think there are good possibilities to see it at the Venice festival.But  I wouldn't exclude Cianfrance.
> 
> New interview with Boyle:
> http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/leis...e_team_behind_Rio_s_Olympics_opening_ceremony



In Kate we trust!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

I think with this we've posted literally every single photo from Sutton xD


----------



## Morgane

Old pics:


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Thanks for the pucs!
> 
> He's such a dork!
> 
> In Kate we trust!



Hahahahahaha I'm still a bit concerned about Jobs but I do trust Kate!


----------



## Lou9

I'm watching the Grand Prix and in that .gif where Michael is talking to someone and Vincent Cassel, the someone in the middle is definitely not Alicia - the person has a short-sleeved gray shirt and black baseball cap.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I'm watching the Grand Prix and in that .gif where Michael is talking to someone and Vincent Cassel, the someone in the middle is definitely not Alicia - the person has a short-sleeved gray shirt and black baseball cap.



It was someone from the team haha I had already seen that at the time. Michael was chatting with a very attentive look, as if that person was someone who really understood about racing LoL


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> I think with this we've posted literally every single photo from Sutton xD



Something is capturing their attention..
sutton-images.com/preview.asp?filename=dcd1507ju1223.jpg&search=Fassbender&index=3&count=112
 James' face...




Lou9 said:


> I'm watching the Grand Prix and in that .gif where Michael is talking to someone and Vincent Cassel, the someone in the middle is definitely not Alicia - the person has a short-sleeved gray shirt and black baseball cap.


I think she has nicer hands too!


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> New interview with Boyle:
> http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/leis...e_team_behind_Rio_s_Olympics_opening_ceremony



That gives me a bit more confidence. Boyle doesn't play down Kate's statement, but rather reinforces it (without saying anything about the film, which he can't). Fingers crossed.


----------



## bhb2014

This website is great, many pics of everybody!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> Something is capturing their attention..
> sutton-images.com/preview.asp?filename=dcd1507ju1223.jpg&search=Fassbender&index=3&count=112
> James' face...



You mean *this *one*, *right?

OMG, James  and did someone glue Michael's hand on his phone or something?


----------



## Lilmix

Hackensack said:


> Alicia's expressions reflect a universal truth: sometimes you have to go with your man to his favorite event, even if you are bored stiff with it.  She's luckier than I am: in my case, 5 or 10 k runs.  I would give anything for F-1 races as the shared activity.




Lol I noticed that to!! 
Also I think he finally traded in his iPhone 4 for a newer one.


----------



## Lilmix

pennylane93 said:


> She looks like she's trying to have a bit of fun in this pic i wonder if she and nick have known each other  before
> Haha i get what you mean, I guess i'm lucky me and my bf are both into football lol



Alicia and Nick are closer in age and therefore might have more to talk about than some of the others in the group. When your uncomfortable in a social setting you tend to gravitate to people you can identify with easily. 
Bless her you can tell she is trying to enjoy herself but F1 is clearly not her thing.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Lol I noticed that to!!
> Also I think he finally traded in his iPhone 4 for a newer one.



hahahaahhaha finally! Apple probably gave him a new one


----------



## Lilmix

Lou9 said:


> Alicia's going to have to get used to the fact that her boyfriend has a boyfriend.



Actually I have noticed that McAvoy spends a lot of time with Nick. 
There may possibly be a closer friendship there than with Michael.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Alicia and Nick are closer in age and therefore might have more to talk about than some of the others in the group. When your uncomfortable in a social setting you tend to gravitate to people you can identify with easily.
> Bless her you can tell she is trying to enjoy herself but F1 is clearly not her thing.



This! Alicia will get on very well with Nick and J-Law since they're all young as her and probably have more in common. It can be boring to be around cars that make a lot of noise and around much older people (Michael, McAvoy, Synger, etc). I'm sure she'll fit fine with the cast and we'll see them hanging out a lot in the following months


----------



## Lou9

Lilmix said:


> Actually I have noticed that McAvoy spends a lot of time with Nick.
> There may possibly be a closer friendship there than with Michael.



They have a lot more scenes together than James does with Michael, which means they have the same breaks. When asked, James talks about Michael, even though James did talk about spending more time with Nick during filming for the last movie.


----------



## miasharma

Lilmix said:


> Lol I noticed that to!!
> Also I think he finally traded in his iPhone 4 for a newer one.


yeah that def looks like an iphone 6 in white! yay to finally getting a new phone after 4 years....he probably cant get enough of the new iphone apps and stuff so he was on his phone the entire time hahahaha


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> They have a lot more scenes together than James does with Michael, which means they have the same breaks. When asked, James talks about Michael, even though James did talk about spending more time with Nick during filming for the last movie.


michael has barely been in Montreal at all up until now! i hope he gets decent amount of screentime in apocalypse!! 

Cant wait to see if magneto is on team xmen or team apocalypse!


----------



## Lou9

miasharma said:


> michael has barely been in Montreal at all up until now! i hope he gets decent amount of screentime in apocalypse!!
> 
> Cant wait to see if magneto is on team xmen or team apocalypse!



There is plenty of time left.  Jennifer hasn't been there much, either, and you know she will be in the movie tons.

I'm rooting for good!Magneto. (Who doesn't turn his back to Charles at the end this time!)


----------



## Lilmix

Lou9 said:


> They have a lot more scenes together than James does with Michael, which means they have the same breaks. When asked, James talks about Michael, even though James did talk about spending more time with Nick during filming for the last movie.



James and Nick hang out together when back home as well. and they spent a lot of time together during the last film yes. They did a bike racing course together at some point and are good buddies.
Don't get me wrong James and Michael do get on very well and have done since the first film. 
But I personally dont think they are as close as is thought. When they film everyone enjoys each others company and it's clearly a fun set.
They are both fully aware that the way they gelled in the first film had been picked up on by fans and they support that when doing the promos as they do get on really well.
But off set James and Nick hang out more than James and Michael do.


----------



## miasharma

Lilmix said:


> James and Nick hang out together when back home as well. and they spent a lot of time together during the last film yes. They did a bike racing course together at some point and are good buddies.
> Don't get me wrong James and Michael do get on very well and have done since the first film.
> But I personally dont think they are as close as is thought. When they film everyone enjoys each others company and it's clearly a fun set.
> They are both fully aware that the way they gelled in the first film had been picked up on by fans and they support that when doing the promos as they do get on really well.
> But off set James and Nick hang out more than James and Michael do.


that is very true...in one of the interviews for slow west, michael said that he hadnt seen James since they finished the xmen promo last year. I think James and michael get along very well when they are together but since they lead very different lives (james is a family man and michael is a party loving single guy), they barely ever hang out when not filming


----------



## SigynLasgalen

I can't 





















> _Yeah, he does look a little more sinister doesnt he? I keep  forgetting who he is. Theres just this bald guy sort of waving at me  and Im like whos that? Then I sort of get close enough to see who it  is. Err yeah, I think he secretly likes it. Just an excuse. He shaved it  off himself in a very impressive way. There he goes! Look at that  beautiful head. So yeah, I was very impressed. He shaved his own head._


(x)


----------



## pennylane93

SigynLasgalen said:


> I can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (x)


Omg . They need to stop
and james slapping michael's bum on national television? This is what i live for


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> I can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (x)



Hahahahaahahahhha Best couple ever!!! Missed seeing them together! Thanks! =)


----------



## miasharma

SigynLasgalen said:


> I can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (x)



Omg where is the actual video for this?!?! Just looking at the GIF isn't enough lol


----------



## bhb2014

Just love all fan arts by their bromance.

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1002861990636598903_1437952220


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> This! Alicia will get on very well with Nick and J-Law since they're all young as her and probably have more in common. It can be boring to be around cars that make a lot of noise and around much older people (Michael, McAvoy, Synger, etc). I'm sure she'll fit fine with the cast and we'll see them hanging out a lot in the following months



But,but.... Alicia is a 27 year old adult womam,not a child who must be sent to play with other children of the same age..  Michael is 38 years old,she's almost 27 years old,their age difference is another thing that is often overblown.It's true that she looks  younger and Michael looks a bit older sometimes. But she's not this tiny  fragile thing,physically and personality-wise.. and  when he's not tired,sleep deprived or something like that,he looks exactly  like a 38 years old man. IFTA,last year:




Does he look  so much older than his age?
:wondering


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> I can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (x)



Beautiful!!


----------



## Lou9

AV did the Happy Sad Confused Podcast and talked about LBTO (about minute 33). Said she recently saw a second cut, which means Michael did, too. Also talks about meeting Michael on a dance floor at TIFF (last year, I assume).


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> But,but.... Alicia is a 27 year old adult womam,not a child who must be sent to play with other children of the same age..  Michael is 38 years old,she's almost 27 years old,their age difference is another thing that is often overblown.It's true that she looks  younger and Michael looks a bit older sometimes. But she's not this tiny  fragile thing,physically and personality-wise.. and  when he's not tired,sleep deprived or something like that,he looks exactly  like a 38 years old man. IFTA,last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he look  so much older than his age?
> :wondering



We've already talked about this before, not going to start all over again  FOR ME, Michael looks older than he is, clearly because he's been working a lot. In events people usually look better than they actually are LOL and at IFTA he was 37 but he does look older to me. Matter of POV. This is him in Australia, natural appearance. I'd easily give him 42 looking at this. I'm sure than when he finally settles down he'll look better (he's still hot and handsome just to let myself clear)

I'm not talking about their huge appearance difference (he looks 40 and she looks 20) but that she might feels more comfortable sometimes when she's around people who are actually her age. It's normal, what I'm saying isn't news to anybody LOL Michael can work out well even with Alexandra Shipp and Sophie Turner, who are more than 15 years younger than him. He likes to party, he has no wife and kids to worry about, so yes, he has no problems in hanging out with younger people. He would love to go out with me and my friends too


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> AV did the Happy Sad Confused Podcast and talked about LBTO (about minute 33). Said she recently saw a second cut, which means Michael did, too. Also talks about meeting Michael on a dance floor at TIFF (last year, I assume).



Thanks!  I just started listening....her phone is cracked/broken like Michaels, lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> AV did the Happy Sad Confused Podcast and talked about LBTO (about minute 33). Said she recently saw a second cut, which means Michael did, too. Also talks about meeting Michael on a dance floor at TIFF (last year, I assume).



When did she record this thing with Josh? May? It's possible Michael watched it too  Michael was at TIFF last year? I don't think so...maybe this was in 2013 or even before. She sounded like J-Law while talking about their encounter LOL I think his character in TLBO will have a few similarities with his in TAU, since they're both fathers.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> When did she record this thing with Josh? May? It's possible Michael watched it too  Michael was at TIFF last year? I don't think so...maybe this was in 2013 or even before. She sounded like J-Law while talking about their encounter LOL I think his character in TLBO will have a few similarities with his in TAU, since they're both fathers.


It was recorded last week. And yeah i think it was TIFF 2013 


Also, for those who can't be bothered to listen to the podcast:
 (hope my memory doesn't fail me!) 
- Josh asked her about  Michael in TLBO.  She said that his role in TLBO is probably a bit different than his other characters because he's playing a gentle, timid, man
- Josh asked her between she and Michael, who's the the better dancer?and she described the first time they met at TIFF where she was 'having a boogie' on the dance floor and it got pretty embarrassing because her dress was all dripping with sweat while everyone else were just standing there still looking pretty and sipping their cocktails, but then she noticed someone else who danced just as much as she was, turned out it was  Michael, who was a great disco dancer lol


----------



## Lou9

Here's the video of the Michael interview/James goose from the Grand Prix.


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> Here's the video of the Michael interview/James goose from the Grand Prix.



Omg thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> It was recorded last week. And yeah i think it was TIFF 2013
> 
> 
> Also, for those who can't be bothered to listen to the podcast:
> (hope my memory doesn't fail me!)
> - Josh asked her about  Michael in TLBO.  She said that his role in TLBO is probably a bit different than his other characters because he's playing a gentle, timid, man
> - Josh asked her between she and Michael, who's the the better dancer?and she described the first time they met at TIFF where she was 'having a boogie' on the dance floor and it got pretty embarrassing because her dress was all dripping with sweat while everyone else were just standing there still looking pretty and sipping their cocktails, but then she noticed someone else who danced just as much as she was, turned out it was  Michael, who was a great disco dancer lol



hahaahha in 2013 Michael was focused in someone else, Madalina LOL it was a nice interview


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Here's the video of the Michael interview/James goose from the Grand Prix.




Cool! If McAvoy was a woman he would be Michael's soulmate


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> We've already talked about this before, not going to start all over again  FOR ME, Michael looks older than he is, clearly because he's been working a lot. In events people usually look better than they actually are LOL and at IFTA he was 37 but he does look older to me. Matter of POV. This is him in Australia, natural appearance. I'd easily give him 42 looking at this. I'm sure than when he finally settles down he'll look better (he's still hot and handsome just to let myself clear)
> 
> I'm not talking about their huge appearance difference (he looks 40 and she looks 20) but that she might feels more comfortable sometimes when she's around people who are actually her age. It's normal, what I'm saying isn't news to anybody LOL Michael can work out well even with Alexandra Shipp and Sophie Turner, who are more than 15 years younger than him. He likes to party, he has no wife and kids to worry about, so yes, he has no problems in hanging out with younger people. He would love to go out with me and my friends too



It just makes me uncomfortable when people talk about him as  if he were a 50 year old sleaze hanging out with a barely legal girl... This is the end of my little rant.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> It was recorded last week. And yeah i think it was TIFF 2013
> 
> 
> Also, for those who can't be bothered to listen to the podcast:
> (hope my memory doesn't fail me!)
> - Josh asked her about  Michael in TLBO.  She said that his role in TLBO is probably a bit different than his other characters because he's playing a gentle, timid, man
> - Josh asked her between she and Michael, who's the the better dancer?and she described the first time they met at TIFF where she was 'having a boogie' on the dance floor and it got pretty embarrassing because her dress was all dripping with sweat while everyone else were just standing there still looking pretty and sipping their cocktails, but then she noticed someone else who danced just as much as she was, turned out it was  Michael, who was a great disco dancer lol



Thanks!  Apparently they repeated their dance numbers during her birthday party.. 
I've high expectations for TLBO. I find their acting style kind of similar,so I'm curious to see them acting together.
Some pics from the set:


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It just makes me uncomfortable when people talk about him as  if he were a 50 year old sleaze hanging out with a barely legal girl... This is the end of my little rant.



Oh no he doesn't look 50 and he's not dping anything illegal hahaha he's Just single and enjoying His Life with a Young woman. Nothing wrong with that, it's who he is. One day we'll see him having fun with his children like Massa and his son =)


----------



## SigynLasgalen

pennylane93 said:


> It was recorded last week. And yeah i think it was TIFF 2013
> 
> Also, for those who can't be bothered to listen to the podcast:
> (hope my memory doesn't fail me!)
> - Josh asked her about  Michael in TLBO.  She said that his role in TLBO is probably a bit different than his other characters because he's playing a gentle, timid, man
> - Josh asked her between she and Michael, who's the the better dancer?and she described the first time they met at TIFF where she was 'having a boogie' on the dance floor and it got pretty embarrassing because her dress was all dripping with sweat while everyone else were just standing there still looking pretty and sipping their cocktails, but then she noticed someone else who danced just as much as she was, turned out it was  Michael, who was a great disco dancer lol



( Oh gosh, thank you for writing the points re:Michael.. I don't know why but the audio won't start ush: )

That's so, SO cute!! Just picturing those two dancing like crazy .. lmao . I'd never said that she had this 'wild' side in her (she seems always so calm) .. good to know tho.. I can see this as one of the reasons Michael has been drawn to her. 



Lou9 said:


> Here's the video of the Michael interview/James goose from the Grand Prix.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-t5lVXiTWw



thank you! *-*


----------



## Ms Kiah

I'd like to see Fassy and James in a complete different project together.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> I'd like to see Fassy and James in a complete different project together.



Me too! In a comedy! LoL it would be awesome!


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> I'd like to see Fassy and James in a complete different project together.



Fassy and James were supposed to be in Trance together but fassy dropped out due to scheduling conflicts. That would have been a good pairing!!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Fassy and James were supposed to be in Trance together but fassy dropped out due to scheduling conflicts. That would have been a good pairing!!



Bleh, Trance is a serious film. I want to see them in a comedy, it would be so awesome


----------



## bhb2014

Lucky fan with Michael and Vincent Cassel in Montreal 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1003156489096426147_37423611


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> Here's the video of the Michael interview/James goose from the Grand Prix.




For the joy of the McFassy fans!  On a related note,are there some articles and  new sets of pics? I've not time to search. I expected better from  people who are building their subtle-not-so-subtle pr oscar campaign.  Still waiting for the Cannes photo-op stroll pics... 


pennylane93 said:


> It was recorded last week. And yeah i think it was TIFF 2013
> 
> 
> Also, for those who can't be bothered to listen to the podcast:
> (hope my memory doesn't fail me!)
> - Josh asked her about  Michael in TLBO.  She said that his role in TLBO is probably a bit different than his other characters because he's playing a gentle, timid, man
> - Josh asked her between she and Michael, who's the the better dancer?and she described the first time they met at TIFF where she was 'having a boogie' on the dance floor and it got pretty embarrassing because her dress was all dripping with sweat while everyone else were just standing there still looking pretty and sipping their cocktails, but then she noticed someone else who danced just as much as she was, turned out it was  Michael, who was a great disco dancer lol



They met at The Fifth Estate  party. Cumberbatch didn't dance while Michael was a dancing machine!  He met Madalina at another party,I think.  http://www.torontolife.com/tiff/tiff-parties/2013/09/06/tiff-2013-the-fifth-estate-party/ Michael and Brad partying together,I'd love to see those pics.  https://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/ti...jackman-pitt-fassbender-battle-192243744.html


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Lucky fan with Michael and Vincent Cassel in Montreal



She's gorgeous. What a sandwich!


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Lucky fan with Michael and Vincent Cassel in Montreal
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1003156489096426147_37423611



I would have never recognized Cassel.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not sure who looks the happiest in that fan pic - the fan or Fassy and Cassel.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> For the joy of the McFassy fans!  On a related note,are there some articles and  new sets of pics? I've not time to search. I expected better from  people who are building their subtle-not-so-subtle pr oscar campaign.  Still waiting for the Cannes photo-op stroll pics...
> 
> They met at The Fifth Estate  party. Cumberbatch didn't dance while Michael was a dancing machine!  He met Madalina at another party,I think.  http://www.torontolife.com/tiff/tiff-parties/2013/09/06/tiff-2013-the-fifth-estate-party/ Michael and Brad partying together,I'd love to see those pics.  https://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/ti...jackman-pitt-fassbender-battle-192243744.html



hahaahahahahahaahha maybe Madalina was there but she wasn't that famous enough to be noticed LOL or they met in another party and Michael wasn't paying much attention to Alicia in this party anyway.

OMG, I would LOVE to see Michael and Brad partying hahaha who knows we don't see them acting together again in a Steve McQueen's movie?


----------



## Lou9

libeth said:


> They met at The Fifth Estate  party. Cumberbatch didn't dance while Michael was a dancing machine!  He met Madalina at another party,I think.  http://www.torontolife.com/tiff/tiff-parties/2013/09/06/tiff-2013-the-fifth-estate-party/ Michael and Brad partying together,I'd love to see those pics.  https://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/ti...jackman-pitt-fassbender-battle-192243744.html



Ah, that makes sense, thank you. He seems like the type of guy who would join in any impromptu dance party, especially if it involves a couple of attractive women.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> She's gorgeous. What a sandwich!



One more!


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, I would LOVE to see Michael and Brad partying hahaha who knows we don't see them acting together again in a Steve McQueen's movie?



I wonder if Fassy will work with Steve in the future. Seems like their career paths have different priorities. It's unfortunate because I think Steve brings out the best in Fassy.


----------



## Lou9

Ms Kiah said:


> I wonder if Fassy will work with Steve in the future. Seems like their career paths have different priorities. It's unfortunate because I think Steve brings out the best in Fassy.



I think they will both make time for each other. Right now, Steve is working on his television show, then he'll have his Widows movie. I think Michael has a part in that if he has the time.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> AV did the Happy Sad Confused Podcast and talked about LBTO (about minute 33). Said she recently saw a second cut, which means Michael did, too. Also talks about meeting Michael on a dance floor at TIFF (last year, I assume).



I like her as an actress, but I did understand when people assumed she was a bit sullen/mopey in real life because of her photos.  Genuinely shocked by how exceptionally bubbly and animated she is here.  That story about her World War Z audition is hilarious!

And thanks all for posting those James/Michael gifs and vids!  I always love seeing those two teasing each other.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Ah, that makes sense, thank you. He seems like the type of guy who would join in any impromptu dance party, especially if it involves a couple of attractive women.



 That's our Michael!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I think they will both make time for each other. Right now, Steve is working on his television show, then he'll have his Widows movie. I think Michael has a part in that if he has the time.



This question reminded me of that musical project Michael mentioned in an interview early last year. Isn't this happening anymore? McQueen said that he'd always have a role for Michael his his movies, I'm sure he would fit him in any movie he directs


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> ( Oh gosh, thank you for writing the points re:Michael.. I don't know why but the audio won't start ush: )
> 
> That's so, SO cute!! Just picturing those two dancing like crazy .. lmao . I'd never said that she had this 'wild' side in her (she seems always so calm) .. good to know tho.. I can see this as one of the reasons Michael has been drawn to her.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! *-*



Actually it seems she's quite the party girl...   There are some pics in her thread posted by mollie12 .





miasharma said:


> Fassy and James were supposed to be in Trance together but fassy dropped out due to scheduling conflicts. That would have been a good pairing!!


Wasn't Michael replaced by James?


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> This question reminded me of that musical project Michael mentioned in an interview early last year. Isn't this happening anymore? McQueen said that he'd always have a role for Michael his his movies, I'm sure he would fit him in any movie he directs



Those comments about a musical seemed like something that would be far off - there wasn't even an indication of a concept. McQueen is doing his television show for HBO now, followed by Widows, then the Paul Robeson bio pic.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> Actually it seems she's quite the party girl...   There are some pics in her thread posted by mollie12 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Michael replaced by James?



No michael was replaced by vincent cassel
Haha yeah if you see those friends' pics of alicia, she seems like a fun, partying type.. Bit different from what you see in public lol i thought she was more demure


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> hahaahahahahahaahha maybe Madalina was there but she wasn't that famous enough to be noticed LOL or they met in another party and Michael wasn't paying much attention to Alicia in this party anyway.
> 
> OMG, I would LOVE to see Michael and Brad partying hahaha who knows we don't see them acting together again in a Steve McQueen's movie?


Madalina was at the Fox Searchlight party: http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/08/michael-fassbender-sarah-paulson-fox-searchlight-party/ 
It's pretty sure they met there. 



Ms Kiah said:


> I wonder if Fassy will work with Steve in the future. Seems like their career paths have different priorities. It's unfortunate because I think Steve brings out the best in Fassy.


I've some hopes for his heist film. 



mollie12 said:


> I like her as an actress, but I did understand when people assumed she was a bit sullen/mopey in real life because of her photos.  Genuinely shocked by how exceptionally bubbly and animated she is here.  That story about her World War Z audition is hilarious!
> 
> And thanks all for posting those James/Michael gifs and vids!  I always love seeing those two teasing each other.


I liked her last  NY Mag interview too. Also,I think she comes across as  standoffish when she feels uneasy with the person who is interviewing her.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Those comments about a musical seemed like something that would be far off - there wasn't even an indication of a concept. McQueen is doing his television show for HBO now, followed by Widows, then the Paul Robeson bio pic.



Oh I remember Robeson's film, I think it's the musical we might see in the future  Hope so!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

libeth said:


> On a related note,are there some articles and  new sets of pics? I've not time to search. I expected better from  people who are building their subtle-not-so-subtle pr oscar campaign.  Still waiting for the Cannes photo-op stroll pics...







Morgane said:


> Actually it seems she's quite the party girl...   There are some pics in her thread posted by mollie12 .



 To say that I'm surprised is a understatement , I really didn't expect her to be like that. I'm going to check her thread, thanks.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Madalina was at the Fox Searchlight party: http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/08/michael-fassbender-sarah-paulson-fox-searchlight-party/
> It's pretty sure they met there.
> 
> 
> I've some hopes for his heist film.
> 
> 
> I liked her last  NY Mag interview too. Also,I think she comes across as  standoffish when she feels uneasy with the person who is interviewing her.



Oh thanks! Explained! Madalina is quite attractive, not hard to understand why she got his attention


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> I liked her last  NY Mag interview too. Also,I think she comes across as  standoffish when she feels uneasy with the person who is interviewing her.



As Josh Horowitz noted at the beginning of that podcast interview with her, it takes time for her to become familiar with interviewers and to open up with them. This was the second time he'd interviewed her and it was for an hour. The Interview Magazine interview with Joe Wright, which I haven't read yet, is most likely also more comfortable.

She needs to become more comfortable with press junkets and unfamiliar interviewers if she wants to finds success beyond just being a good actress, however. It could come with time.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> As Josh Horowitz noted at the beginning of that podcast interview with her, it takes time for her to become familiar with interviewers and to open up with them. This was the second time he'd interviewed her and it was for an hour. The Interview Magazine interview with Joe Wright, which I haven't read yet, is most likely also more comfortable.
> 
> She needs to become more comfortable with press junkets and unfamiliar interviewers if she wants to finds success beyond just being a good actress, however. It could come with time.



Exactly! With time she'll know hot to deal better with boring and stupid questions 

I liked her Interview's magazine. But the "rumoured boyfriend" thing, oh please. Everybody knows they're dating, isn't there enough evidence already? LOL The journalist didn't have to write that or even mention since the interview was about her, not her personal life.


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Actually it seems she's quite the party girl...   There are some pics in her thread posted by mollie12 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Michael replaced by James?



No James always had his part. Michael was going to play Vincent cassels part but dropped out due to schedule. Vincent ended up playing that part


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> For the joy of the McFassy fans!  *On a related note,are there some articles and  new sets of pics? I've not time to search.* I expected better from  people who are building their subtle-not-so-subtle pr oscar campaign.  Still waiting for the Cannes photo-op stroll pics...
> 
> They met at The Fifth Estate  party. Cumberbatch didn't dance while Michael was a dancing machine!  He met Madalina at another party,I think.  http://www.torontolife.com/tiff/tiff-parties/2013/09/06/tiff-2013-the-fifth-estate-party/ Michael and Brad partying together,I'd love to see those pics.  https://ca.shine.yahoo.com/blogs/ti...jackman-pitt-fassbender-battle-192243744.html


Nothing.  The few pics where they appear together are only on a motorsport agency website. Strangely there are other pics of the X-Men cast on Zimbio,and they are not among them.
Photographed by Frédéric Stucin in Cannes:






https://twitter.com/gwbinf1/status/607683205861249024


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> As Josh Horowitz noted at the beginning of that podcast interview with her, it takes time for her to become familiar with interviewers and to open up with them. This was the second time he'd interviewed her and it was for an hour. The Interview Magazine interview with Joe Wright, which I haven't read yet, is most likely also more comfortable.
> *
> She needs to become more comfortable with press junkets and unfamiliar interviewers if she wants to finds success beyond just being a good actress, however. It could come with time. *


*
Of course,but some journalists,like the one who interviewed her for the NYT profile,may be particularly unpleasant. I've noticed the same thing in her interview with The Times. In the other interviews I've read,she seems quite comfortable.*


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> Of course,but some journalists,like the one who interviewed her for her NYT profile,may be particularly unpleasant. I've noticed the same thing in her interview with The Times. In the other interviews I've read,she seems quite comfortable.



And she needs to learn how to handle those types of journalists, too. For example, the way Michael handled that idiot from Variety who asked if he was in Inside Llewellyn Davis.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> And she needs to learn how to handle those types of journalists, too. For example, the way Michael handled that idiot from Variety who asked if he was in Inside Llewellyn Davis.


Yes,Setoodeh. Blanchett had some problems too. She will get used to them. After all she's dealing with the press after three years (maybe) spent on set. She speaks about it here:
http://www.indiewire.com/article/al...ign-language-and-her-favorite-robots-20150605

Back on topic,some old pics:


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> No James always had his part. Michael was going to play Vincent cassels part but dropped out due to schedule. Vincent ended up playing that part


Thanks,I didn't remember it.    Di Caprio is a box-office draw and Sony wanted him,but it's possible that he was his first choice for Jobs after Bale,who was already in talks when  Fincher was attached to it.


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> As Josh Horowitz noted at the beginning of that podcast interview with her, it takes time for her to become familiar with interviewers and to open up with them. This was the second time he'd interviewed her and it was for an hour. The Interview Magazine interview with Joe Wright, which I haven't read yet, is most likely also more comfortable.
> 
> She needs to become more comfortable with press junkets and unfamiliar interviewers if she wants to finds success beyond just being a good actress, however. It could come with time.



I think she just has that personality where if she is uncomfortable in a situation, she comes off as standoff ish or rude or entitled. I'm not throwing any shade bc I'm the same way (my resting ***** face and resting ***** personality come out to play when I'm in an uncomfortable situation). If she hasn't learned yet on how to deal with press and media even after hiring a big pr team, I don't think she ever will. I mean she has been famous in her home country and semi famous in Europe, she should have learned how to deal with different personalities, that's her job. I think the first few interviews and stuff she did in America made her out to be an entitled young actress and now she has to work extra hard to overcome that Negative image (we here in America like our celebrities to be humble). I thought her new Seth Meyers interview was really cute so she is making headway. What she really needs is personally and charisma lessons from fassy. He needs to start coaching her between their fassdong adventures lol

Also before anyone starts calling me an Alicia hater for wanting her to get personality lessons, I'm not a hater. I just think she needs to add more oomph to her persona bc she comes across as a bland person in photos and interviews. I mean she needs to hustle if she is "ready to be a bit more known" (translation: become a big star in America/Hollywood)


----------



## miss clare

Lou9 said:


> AV did the Happy Sad Confused Podcast and talked about LBTO (about minute 33). Said she recently saw a second cut, which means Michael did, too. Also talks about meeting Michael on a dance floor at TIFF (last year, I assume).


She and Michael seem to have the same pet phrase, "you know".


----------



## pennylane93

I think this one is slightly different from the one posted before (diff angle & smile)


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> No michael was replaced by vincent cassel
> Haha yeah if you see those friends' pics of alicia, she seems like a fun, partying type.. Bit different from what you see in public lol i thought she was more demure



Yeah, I've seen references before to Alicia being fun and enjoying partying. While some imagined she was sitting around moping at amfaR this extract from Vogue Italia gives a real insight:


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Thanks for the photos. *-*



Morgane said:


> Yes,Setoodeh. Blanchett had some problems too.  She will get used to them. After all she's dealing with the press after  three years (maybe) spent on set. She speaks about it here:
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/al...ign-language-and-her-favorite-robots-20150605
> 
> Back on topic,some old pics:



_*« I love "Blade Runner" [..]»*_

She just won me over.  No, seriously. Interesting interview. And I agree, with time she will get better in dealing with journalists and co. I guess nothing could prepare her for the kind of attention and scrutiny she's getting now. 





pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, I've seen references before to Alicia being fun and enjoying partying. *While some imagined she was sitting around moping at amfaR *this extract from Vogue Italia gives a real insight:



Well, there is a lot of imagination going on in _some parts _of the fandom right now...  they really don't have a good relationship with reality and facts.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

LMAO at Fassy's expression here .. 









*[x]*

and I love the tags the poster on tumblr used:



> *#the camera man is in love*#can't blame him though*#seriously vincent cassel is right there too and he chooses to focus on fassy's eyes *xD


----------



## pennylane93

SigynLasgalen said:


> LMAO at Fassy's expression here ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[x]*
> 
> and I love the tags the poster on tumblr used:



Holy **** is that gaspard ulliel standing beside alicia??


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> LMAO at Fassy's expression here ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[x]*
> 
> and I love the tags the poster on tumblr used:



Hahahahahahahahahahahhha dead.


----------



## mollie12

pennylane93 said:


> Holy **** is that gaspard ulliel standing beside alicia??



Holy ****, it is!  He's doing the new Dolan movie too.  I didn't even notice Alicia in the corner either the first time I saw those gifs.  


Yoga date? Or cardio/weights?  He's taking her everywhere with him.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Holy ****, it is!  He's doing the new Dolan movie too.  I didn't even notice Alicia in the corner either the first time I saw those gifs.
> 
> 
> Yoga date? Or cardio/weights?  He's taking her everywhere with him.



Ulliel was there? OMG! LoL 

I told you we would see them making many appearances together...soon we'll see Michael taking Alicia to The toilet and vice-versa hahaha kidding, they're famous, Hollywood couple now, I already expected this and what's more to come =)


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> Holy ****, it is! He's doing the new Dolan movie too.  I didn't even notice Alicia in the corner either the first time I saw those gifs.
> 
> 
> Yoga date? Or cardio/weights?  He's taking her everywhere with him.


Haha i thought my eyes were deceiving me since i didn't see any photo of him at the gp. Michael and gaspard in the same room, i'm crying


----------



## SigynLasgalen

pennylane93 said:


> Holy **** is that gaspard ulliel standing beside alicia??





mollie12 said:


> Holy ****, it is!  He's doing the new Dolan movie too.  I didn't even notice Alicia in the corner either the first time I saw those gifs.



Uh, I didn't recognize him! *-*



> Yoga date? Or cardio/weights?  He's taking her everywhere with him.


With their crazy schedules I'm not surprised that they make the most of their time together. Cute . And LOL at the comments.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Uh, I didn't recognize him! *-*
> 
> With their crazy schedules I'm not surprised that they make the most of their time together. Cute . And LOL at the comments.



I don't think their schedules are that crazy. She doesn't have anything until UNCLE is released in August so I'm sure she'll be in Canada with him until X-Men wraps. And if she really is confirmed in AC, she'll spend another few months with him. And then there's awards season, which both will attend together 

"Teeny and young" LOL but true indeed, she seems to be quite short and she does look much younger than she is. I'd never say she's turning 27 this year, I'd easily give her 22.


----------



## libeth

SigynLasgalen said:


> Thanks for the photos. *-*     _*« I love "Blade Runner" [..]»*_  She just won me over.  No, seriously. Interesting interview. And I agree, with time she will get better in dealing with journalists and co. I guess nothing could prepare her for the kind of attention and scrutiny she's getting now.       Well, there is a lot of imagination going on in _some parts _of the fandom right now...  they really don't have a good relationship with reality and facts.


 New day,new conspiracy. 


pennylane93 said:


> Holy **** is that gaspard ulliel standing beside alicia??


  I didn't recognize him!


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> Yoga date? Or cardio/weights?  He's taking her everywhere with him.


 Cute. 


bhb2014 said:


> Ulliel was there? OMG! LoL   *I told you we would see them making many appearances together*...soon we'll see Michael taking Alicia to The toilet and vice-versa hahaha kidding, they're famous, Hollywood couple now, I already expected this and what's more to come =)


  It's more like they're enjoyng their daily life.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think their schedules are that crazy. She doesn't have anything until UNCLE is released in August so I'm sure she'll be in Canada with him until X-Men wraps. And if she really is confirmed in AC, she'll spend another few months with him. And then there's awards season, which both will attend together



.. yeah? _Now_ it isn't as crazy therefore they spend time together ...  like every normal couple.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Cute.     It's more like they're enjoyng their daily life.



Definitely! Michael probably had a similar behavior with his exes but the fact of him and Alicia being very famous gives them more exposure  So we'll see many more comments like that soon, like "Just seen Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander eating pizza" hahaha when you're in a Hollywood relationship this happens. Can't wait to later this year!


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> .. yeah? _Now_ it isn't as crazy therefore they spend time together ...  like every normal couple.



They spent much less time together while she was shooting Danish Girl and he was shooting Jobs. But after she wrapped, she went to US and when he wrapped...perfect timing. And from now on their schedules will match for a long time, specially if he casts her in AC, which I think he will


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Definitely! Michael probably had a similar behavior with his exes but the fact of him and Alicia being very famous gives them more exposure  So we'll see many more comments like that soon, like "Just seen Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander eating pizza" hahaha when you're in a Hollywood relationship this happens. Can't wait to later this year!



No I'm fairly sure he hasn't had similar behaviour with any of his exes for quite some years, maybe that was why they didn't work out or maybe he only wanted to spend time with them sporadically, who knows... 
And yes as lilbeth pointed out, they are not a big Hollywood couple making apperances, they are just going about their daily lives together.


----------



## Allie28

pennylane93 said:


> Holy **** is that gaspard ulliel standing beside alicia??



Dang!  Lucky girl!!  Gaspard was another one of my actor crushes.  He's HOT.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

libeth said:


> New day,new conspiracy.



and I'm here like... 









bhb2014 said:


> They spent much less time together while she was  shooting Danish Girl and he was shooting Jobs. But after she wrapped,  she went to US and when he wrapped...perfect timing. And from now on  their schedules will match for a long time, specially if he casts her in  AC, which I think he will



Mhmm.. yes? :wondering  Now that they can they spend has much time possible together... with their jobs it is something that can change quickly (new last minute committments, changes of plans, promo work in different cities... whatever xD) that's why I said that 'they make the most of it'. 




bhb2014 said:


> Definitely! Michael probably had a similar behavior with his exes but the fact of him and Alicia being very famous gives them more exposure  So we'll see many more comments like that soon, like "Just seen Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander eating pizza" hahaha when you're in a Hollywood relationship this happens. Can't wait to later this year!



I don't know, it all depends on what you mean with 'exposure' because so far it's been quite tame (especially if we consider their profiles) - people are obviously going to spot them  (alone or together) but when *I* think of  'Hollywood relationships' I think of couples like .. I don't know...  Ian Somerhalder and Nikki Reed that appear on magazines and gossips sites almost daily NOT Michael and Alicia with a couple of paps photos and some sightings with fans.  They are just a couple of famous people living their lives.


----------



## mollie12

In other random news,  it's likely he's not staying in a Montreal hotel this year.  I remember like a few weeks back someone on Twitter saying that they'd spotted him for a few days around the hotel where the X-men were staying but then just stopped seeing him.  

And this post mentions a Montreal real estate agent helping him find a temporary luxury apartment.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Holy ****, it is!  He's doing the new Dolan movie too.  I didn't even notice Alicia in the corner either the first time I saw those gifs.
> 
> 
> Yoga date? Or cardio/weights?  He's taking her everywhere with him.



LOL.  Clearly those women commenting aren't members of any Fassy forum.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> In other random news,  it's likely he's not staying in a Montreal hotel this year.  I remember like a few weeks back someone on Twitter saying that they'd spotted him for a few days around the hotel where the X-men were staying but then just stopped seeing him.
> 
> And this post mentions a Montreal real estate agent helping him find a temporary luxury apartment.



Big enough for two, assuming.  

I sure could handle that luxury penthouse.


----------



## mollie12

Allie28 said:


> Big enough for two, assuming.
> 
> I sure could handle that luxury penthouse.



He did the same thing for 12YAS.  Rented a beautiful large loft instead of staying at hotels.  And also had a serious gf at the time!


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> He did the same thing for 12YAS.  Rented a beautiful large loft instead of staying at hotels.  And also had a serious gf at the time!



Yep, he was with Nicole then.  I could handle a beautiful loft too...especially if Fassy was included.


----------



## italian style

Just reharsal for a marriage&#128521;...they will probably promote Tlbo as real life husband and wife...i would love to see that..&#128525;


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> LMAO at Fassy's expression here ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[x]*
> 
> and I love the tags the poster on tumblr used:


Alicia seems interested.. 
Another gif:








mollie12 said:


> Holy ****, it is!  He's doing the new Dolan movie too.  I didn't even notice Alicia in the corner either the first time I saw those gifs.
> 
> 
> Yoga date? Or cardio/weights?  He's taking her everywhere with him.



She could give him some dance lessons!! it's not as visible as it was some years ago,but her body (above all legs and feet) still shows the effects of her ballet training. A poster here,maybe Artica,mentioned that in one of her old interview the journalist said that she woke up at 5 am to do her workouts!


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> In other random news,  it's likely he's not staying in a Montreal hotel this year.  I remember like a few weeks back someone on Twitter saying that they'd spotted him for a few days around the hotel where the X-men were staying but then just stopped seeing him.
> 
> And this post mentions a Montreal real estate agent helping him find a temporary luxury apartment.


Lol I read somewhere on tumblr that fassy was looking for a luxury rental and apparently the realtor's assistant told this person that Fassy's max budget was around $50,000  per month and he wanted to rent until mid August! Fassy is living the life!!


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> and I'm here like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mhmm.. yes? :wondering  Now that they can they spend has much time possible together... with their jobs it is something that can change quickly (new last minute committments, changes of plans, promo work in different cities... whatever xD) that's why I said that 'they make the most of it'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, it all depends on what you mean with 'exposure' because so far it's been quite tame (especially if we consider their profiles) - people are obviously going to spot them  (alone or together) but when *I* think of  'Hollywood relationships' I think of couples like .. I don't know...  Ian Somerhalder and Nikki Reed that appear on magazines and gossips sites almost daily NOT Michael and Alicia with a couple of paps photos and some sightings with fans.  They are just a couple of famous people living their lives.



Oh no, not at all like them!  What I meant is that since he's much more famous than he was before and the fact that his gff is also famous will give them a bigger exposure. No media attention like couples who love it but definitely many people mentioning they saw him with her and blablabla. With his past gff we wouldn't see all those videos and pics in events because he wasn't very famous, neither were his women  With Alicia...I'm already expecting A LOT of pics coming out this year, specially during awards season. They're already a Hollywood couple in this sense: famous, good movies, praised. Who wouldn't like to take a few pics? LOL


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Just reharsal for a marriage&#128521;...they will probably promote Tlbo as real life husband and wife...i would love to see that..&#128525;



 yeah, they will get married this year and have many children LOL they're soulmates! #yeahright


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> I don't know, it all depends on what you mean with 'exposure' because so far it's been quite tame (especially if we consider their profiles) - people are obviously going to spot them  (alone or together) but when *I* think of  'Hollywood relationships' I think of couples like .. I don't know...  Ian Somerhalder and Nikki Reed that appear on magazines and gossips sites almost daily NOT Michael and Alicia with a couple of paps photos and some sightings with fans.  They are just a couple of famous people living their lives.



I wouldn't even define Alicia "famous",at least now,but Michael is becoming more recognizable,and people are going to spot him more often. 



bhb2014 said:


> They spent much less time together while she was shooting Danish Girl and he was shooting Jobs. But after she wrapped, she went to US and when he wrapped...perfect timing. And from now on their schedules will match for a long time, specially if he casts her in AC, which I think he will


I still don't think she will do it,even if she could be perfect for some roles thanks to  her ballet background. However Regency and Ubisoft are the main producers,Michael can't do whatever he wants. 



italian style said:


> Just reharsal for a marriage&#128521;...they will probably promote Tlbo as real life husband and wife...i would love to see that..&#128525;



Don't have high expectations with him...


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Yep, he was with Nicole then.  I could handle a beautiful loft too...especially if Fassy was included.



Me too! Btw, was he dating Nicole when this happened?


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I wouldn't even define Alicia "famous",at least now,but Michael is becoming more recognizable,and people are going to spot him more often.
> 
> 
> I still don't think she will do it,even if she could be perfect for some roles thanks to  her ballet background. However Regency and Ubisoft are the main producers,Michael can't do whatever he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have high expectations with him...



I consider her famous, of course that she's not as famous as Michael but she is. I love this exposure because I can see many new pics of him in a daily basis almost 

I'm sure they will cast a young actress (and young actors too) so Alicia would fit it perfectly, not only because of her ballet experience. She's good, she could play any role. For me, she's in talks because of Michael but I agree, he's ONE of the producers, other people and studios have to approve her too. I think she'll do it but let's see


----------



## jcsepjj

Alicia has been talking about going home to Sweden to see friends and family. My guess is she'll leave for Sweden in a week or so, in time for Midsummer


----------



## fassfas

mollie12 said:


> In other random news,  it's likely he's not staying in a Montreal hotel this year.  I remember like a few weeks back someone on Twitter saying that they'd spotted him for a few days around the hotel where the X-men were staying but then just stopped seeing him.
> 
> And this post mentions a Montreal real estate agent helping him find a temporary luxury apartment.



This is the norm. For ultimate privacy and security, when celebrities are on location, especially in a large city, they opt for a private home or condo and are chauffeured to set. Hotels are not secure for long stays. When I worked at a hotel in 2009, Clive Owen stayed at a nice local hotel that was pimped out for him to the max. But he stayed for two days then found a mini-mansion for him and his family for two months. Same for the Batman vs Superman stars - private houses with pools. Not everyone on the film get this set up, only the top dogs.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

italian style said:


> Just reharsal for a marriage&#128521;...they will probably promote Tlbo as real life husband and wife...i would love to see that..&#128525;














Let's not rush things


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Let's not rush things



Exactly how I reacted in here hahaha #dead


----------



## Ms Kiah

Oh dear.


----------



## Lou9

SigynLasgalen said:


> LMAO at Fassy's expression here ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[x]*
> 
> and I love the tags the poster on tumblr used:



Michael's thinking face is so amusing.


----------



## Underoos!

miasharma said:


> Lol I read somewhere on tumblr that fassy was looking for a luxury rental and apparently the realtor's assistant told this person that Fassy's max budget was around $50,000  per month and he wanted to rent until mid August! Fassy is living the life!!




In a big budget movie like this, Michael's not even footing the bill for it so it makes it even sweeter.  And on top of the big pay day he gets for X-men!  

It's definitely cheaper to just get a luxury condo than have the expense of paying for a big suite in a hotel for three months.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Me too! Btw, was he dating Nicole when this happened?



No,they were not together at the time.



jcsepjj said:


> Alicia has been talking about going home to Sweden to see friends and family. My guess is she'll leave for Sweden in a week or so, in time for Midsummer



Who knows.. But yes,it's very likely she will fly  "back and forth" to visit  him,at least before her promotional tour begins.



Underoos! said:


> In a big budget movie like this, Michael's not even footing the bill for it so it makes it even sweeter.  And on top of the big pay day he gets for X-men!
> 
> It's definitely cheaper to just get a luxury condo than have the expense of paying for a big suite in a hotel for three months.


 And there's  more privacy.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> No,they were not together at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows.. But yes,it's very likely she will fly  "back and forth" to visit  him,at least before her promotional tour begins.
> 
> 
> And there's  more privacy.



When did he start dating Nicole? In 2012? Because this party happened in late January 2012

http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Michael-Fassbender-Pictures-Premiere-Keira-Knightley-21573151


----------



## Underoos!

Morgane said:


> I still don't think she will do it,even if she could be perfect for some roles thanks to  her ballet background. However Regency and Ubisoft are the main producers,Michael can't do whatever he wants.




I would be surprised if she's doing AC, also.  To me, it seems she's definitely doing the Circle.  In a recent interview she said, IIRC, that she hoped to do all three but it came down to scheduling.  If she drops out of the Circle , I will wonder where her brain is. Can't imagine her being able to do all three (aren't they shooting all at the same time?) unless Bourne and AC roles are very small.  Nothing's been confirmed so I will take that as still being part of the Circle.


----------



## bhb2014

Underoos! said:


> I would be surprised if she's doing AC, also.  To me, it seems she's definitely doing the Circle.  In a recent interview she said, IIRC, that she hoped to do all three but it came down to scheduling.  If she drops out of the Circle , I will wonder where her brain is. Can't imagine her being able to do all three (aren't they shooting all at the same time?) unless Bourne and AC roles are very small.  Nothing's been confirmed so I will take that as still being part of the Circle.



The Circle is still a mystery to me but I think Watson got her role. If her role in AC is small and bigger in Bourne, I think she can do both =)


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> When did he start dating Nicole? In 2012? Because this party happened in late January 2012
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Michael-Fassbender-Pictures-Premiere-Keira-Knightley-21573151



IIRC rumours about them dating started circulating around March 2012 ?


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> IIRC rumours about them dating started circulating around March 2012 ?



Oooh thanks!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> When did he start dating Nicole? In 2012? Because this party happened in late January 2012
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Michael-Fassbender-Pictures-Premiere-Keira-Knightley-21573151


If I'm not mistaken,March 2012.



Underoos! said:


> I would be surprised if she's doing AC, also.  To me, it seems she's definitely doing the Circle.  In a recent interview she said, IIRC, that she hoped to do all three but it came down to scheduling.  If she drops out of the Circle , I will wonder where her brain is. Can't imagine her being able to do all three (aren't they shooting all at the same time?) unless Bourne and AC roles are very small.  Nothing's been confirmed so I will take that as still being part of the Circle.



Yes,I think that The Circle and Bourne are the projects that she really wants to do.


----------



## pennylane93

SigynLasgalen said:


> IIRC rumours about them dating started circulating around March 2012 ?


I think so too. And he confirmed it in May..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> If I'm not mistaken,March 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,I think that The Circle and Bourne are the projects that she really wants to do.



I guess they dated for 9 months only, not a year as I used to think. Zoe lasted a year or less? 

I think she's doing AC if she doesn't get those two roles.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I guess they dated for 9 months only, not a year as I used to think. Zoe lasted a year or less?
> 
> I think she's doing AC if she doesn't get those two roles.


He began dating zoe in fall 2010, by summer 2011 zoe was already spotted with penn badgley if i'm not mistaken. So it's less than a year


----------



## mchris55

Are there reports that Bourne has even started production or has a script? Bourne is scheduled for release the week prior to Suicide Squad and it hasn't even started. 
The only peep you heard from Damon is the from the release of his new trailer, the Martian.
She may get the AC job because she knows the producer, but remember this may be a smokescreen because she lost the Hanks job.


----------



## miasharma

Underoos! said:


> I would be surprised if she's doing AC, also.  To me, it seems she's definitely doing the Circle.  In a recent interview she said, IIRC, that she hoped to do all three but it came down to scheduling.  If she drops out of the Circle , I will wonder where her brain is. Can't imagine her being able to do all three (aren't they shooting all at the same time?) unless Bourne and AC roles are very small.  Nothing's been confirmed so I will take that as still being part of the Circle.



Why do you think she won't do AC? I don't know, but the way their relationship is going, I get a feeling that Alicia would rather pick AC than Bourne. As for the circle, I think if Emma Watson can do it, the producers will pick her over Alicia


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Why do you think she won't do AC? I don't know, but the way their relationship is going, I get a feeling that Alicia would rather pick AC than Bourne. As for the circle, I think if Emma Watson can do it, the producers will pick her over Alicia



Agree about The Circle 

About AC, since Marion has the female leading role and it seems that Alicia's role in Bourne would be more important, I think she would choose Damon. She can live without Michael and vice-versa for a few weeks. But depending on the film's schedule (I think they'll shoot next Fall), it's possible she can have a smaller role in AC.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Are there reports that Bourne has even started production or has a script? Bourne is scheduled for release the week prior to Suicide Squad and it hasn't even started.
> The only peep you heard from Damon is the from the release of his new trailer, the Martian.
> She may get the AC job because she knows the producer, but remember this may be a smokescreen because she lost the Hanks job.



I've read some articles and they mention a Fall shooting for Bourne. Greengrass can finish it in six months IMO


----------



## bhb2014

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1003874755425057560_1385471517


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Are there reports that Bourne has even started production or has a script? Bourne is scheduled for release the week prior to Suicide Squad and it hasn't even started.
> The only peep you heard from Damon is the from the release of his new trailer, the Martian.
> She may get the AC job because she knows the producer, but remember this may be a smokescreen because she lost the Hanks job.



 how big of a producer is Michael's company for AC?? Does anyone know? I thought regency and Ubisoft that make the game only gave liscence to make the movie and aren't actually producers but what do I know . I dont even know how many producing firms are needed to make a movie like AC (which will probably become a franchise if it does well, fingerscrossed hahaha). I was wondering because I wanted to know how big of a say Michael has in who gets cast etc


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> how big of a producer is Michael's company for AC?? Does anyone know? I thought regency and Ubisoft that make the game only gave liscence to make the movie and aren't actually producers but what do I know . I dont even know how many producing firms are needed to make a movie like AC (which will probably become a franchise if it does well, fingerscrossed hahaha). I was wondering because I wanted to know how big of a say Michael has in who gets cast etc



What I know is that Michael has been involved in this film for years and some producers worked with him in other films: McCaughan (Slow West, Pitch Black Heist) and Milchan (12 Years a Slave). Kurzel and Marion getting cast was surely something that came from Michael so I believe Alicia's casting is the same thing. I don't believe in coincidences. But you know, Michael is producing but there are people more powerful than him behind it too so he might have a saying but it has to be approved. I'm sure they wouldn't have any problems in casting Alicia either because of her talent and critical praise.


----------



## Underoos!

miasharma said:


> Why do you think she won't do AC? I don't know, but the way their relationship is going, I get a feeling that Alicia would rather pick AC than Bourne. As for the circle, I think if Emma Watson can do it, the producers will pick her over Alicia



IMO, if she can do the Circle and Bourne, she would choose those two over AC.  I've always felt that AC was her backup if she didn't get one of the other two.  The Circle is a lead role and I don't necessarily feel like she got dumped.  Even though the others will be bigger movies, they are just supporting roles. 

Yep, that was a whole lot of guessing.


----------



## miasharma

fassfas said:


> This is the norm. For ultimate privacy and security, when celebrities are on location, especially in a large city, they opt for a private home or condo and are chauffeured to set. Hotels are not secure for long stays. When I worked at a hotel in 2009, Clive Owen stayed at a nice local hotel that was pimped out for him to the max. But he stayed for two days then found a mini-mansion for him and his family for two months. Same for the Batman vs Superman stars - private houses with pools. Not everyone on the film get this set up, only the top dogs.


true, I read a report that McAvoy was seen with his family living in a luxury condo building....he was spotted at the xmen hotel for the first couple days but since he has been bald, he has been living in a condo. 

I wonder which members of the cast besides fassy, mcavoy, Jlaw and nick hoult get to have their own condos. I suspect most of the young cast/movie crew has to stay in hotels and that they just get regular rooms rather than luxury suites lol. Not fair for them!! lol


----------



## SusanBeach

Ms Kiah said:


> Oh dear.


----------



## Hackensack

The young X-Men have to prove their appeal before they get a luxury condo!  I noticed from the Grand Prix pictures that Evan Peters wasn't there with Shipp and the others.  (I guess Smit-McPhee wasn't there either, come to think of it.) Maybe Peters doesn't like F1, but I remember reading that he would have an expanded role in Apocalypse.
I hope Michael's role is more coherent than it was in DOFP--his "motivations" in that film were virtually non-existent.


----------



## pennylane93

Hackensack said:


> The young X-Men have to prove their appeal before they get a luxury condo!  I noticed from the Grand Prix pictures that Evan Peters wasn't there with Shipp and the others.  (I guess Smit-McPhee wasn't there either, come to think of it.) Maybe Peters doesn't like F1, but I remember reading that he would have an expanded role in Apocalypse.
> I hope Michael's role is more coherent than it was in DOFP--his "motivations" in that film were virtually non-existent.



I hope so too but with all these young mutants i get the feeling that they will take centre stage and magneto will be even more sidelined.. Also, the fact that he hasn't spent as much time on set as the other cast kinda makes me think that he doesn't have that many scenes.. Or perhaps they're focusing on filming the young mutants scene first before moving on to shoot more of his scenes. 
Tbh the new casts don't really excite me except for kodi smit-mcphee (because i love nightcrawler) and oscar isaac (because he's oscar isaac, duh)  , i hope magneto, xavier and mystique still have some strong story lines... 
There hasn't been any sighting or pics of evan on set, has it?  i hope he does have  an expanded role and hope they'd do a great job developing his character,  Singer sure has some works to do, competing with aaron taylor-johnson's quicksilver


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> I hope so too but with all these young mutants i get the feeling that they will take centre stage and magneto will be even more sidelined.. Also, the fact that he hasn't spent as much time on set as the other cast kinda makes me think that he doesn't have that many scenes.. Or perhaps they're focusing on filming the young mutants scene first before moving on to shoot more of his scenes.
> Tbh the new casts don't really excite me except for kodi smit-mcphee (because i love nightcrawler) and oscar isaac (because he's oscar isaac, duh)  , i hope magneto, xavier and mystique still have some strong story lines...
> There hasn't been any sighting or pics of evan on set, has it?  i hope he does have  an expanded role and hope they'd do a great job developing his character,  Singer sure has some works to do, competing with aaron taylor-johnson's quicksilver



Ugh seriously, there better be a lot of magneto and Xavier in the movie or else I'm not gonna be happy. I think the fact that Michael is looking for or has already gotten a condo makes me think that he about to do a good amount of shooting in Montreal. I heard mcavoy got a condo too. I hope Bryan shot the young mutants first and now it's time to shoot the real deal lol. The movie is probably gonna be focused on apocalypse and Xavier fight with the young mutants trying to defeat apocalypse and obviously Xavier leading them. Magneto will likely be team Xavier but I could see him going with apocalypse too

I have seen pics of evan peters around Montreal. Maybe his scenes are tied with michaels. I hope we get to see now of the father son relationship


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> The young X-Men have to prove their appeal before they get a luxury condo!  I noticed from the Grand Prix pictures that Evan Peters wasn't there with Shipp and the others.  (I guess Smit-McPhee wasn't there either, come to think of it.) Maybe Peters doesn't like F1, but I remember reading that he would have an expanded role in Apocalypse.
> I hope Michael's role is more coherent than it was in DOFP--his "motivations" in that film were virtually non-existent.



Turner, Shipp and Sheridan were all there LoL Shipp shaved her head for her role as Storm. Maybe the others weren't interested in attending and rather did something else haha J-Law was in LA with Martin?


----------



## miasharma

Hahaha I know they have to prove themselves, so did Michael, James and jlaw in the first movie. I heard they barely got $250,000 each for first class but I 7 million for DOFP and 10 million for apocalypse. That kind of salary will definitely also get them a luxury condo. 

As for peters, I wonder if his scenes are tied with michaels bc I remember Simon kinberg saying they wanted to be explore the father son relationship. Also peters is gonna be in the new season for American horror story so it's possible that he isn't in Montreal on shooting breaks and goes to LA to work on the show


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> Ugh seriously, there better be a lot of magneto and Xavier in the movie or else I'm not gonna be happy. I think the fact that Michael is looking for or has already gotten a condo makes me think that he about to do a good amount of shooting in Montreal. I heard mcavoy got a condo too. * I hope Bryan shot the young mutants first and now it's time to shoot the real deal lol.*  The movie is probably gonna be focused on apocalypse and Xavier fight with the young mutants trying to defeat apocalypse and obviously Xavier leading them. Magneto will likely be team Xavier but I could see him going with apocalypse too
> 
> I have seen pics of evan peters around Montreal. Maybe his scenes are tied with michaels.*  I hope we get to see now of the father son relationship*



Yess


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Hahaha I know they have to prove themselves, so did Michael, James and jlaw in the first movie. I heard they barely got $250,000 each for first class but I 7 million for DOFP and 10 million for apocalypse. That kind of salary will definitely also get them a luxury condo.
> 
> As for peters, I wonder if his scenes are tied with michaels bc I remember Simon kinberg saying they wanted to be explore the father son relationship. Also peters is gonna be in the new season for American horror story so it's possible that he isn't in Montreal on shooting breaks and goes to LA to work on the show



What's your source for the XMen salaries?


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> What's your source for the XMen salaries?



I found this website but I have no idea how accurate it is. I think it just says how worth he is, which is $ 30 million.

http://www.celebritiesmoney.com/michael-fassbender-net-worth-actor


----------



## mollie12

Those X-Men salaries don't seem right at all.   

What I'd read was that Jennifer's salary was quite low, in the $250-500,00 range + % of profits/net (which didn't turn out to be very high).   James and Michael had the bigger roles and they wanted more up front without a %, so they were paid low 7 figure salaries ($1-3million).  James probably was paid the most.  This was all for First Class.  Jennifer for sure got a huge bump for DoFP.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Those X-Men salaries don't seem right at all.
> 
> What I'd read was that Jennifer's salary was quite low, in the $250-500,00 range + % of profits/net (which didn't turn out to be very high).   James and Michael had the bigger roles and they wanted more up front without a %, so they were paid low 7 figure salaries ($1-3million).  James probably was paid the most.  This was all for First Class.  Jennifer for sure got a huge bump for DoFP.



HUGE  After that the Oscar came, Hunger Games came...it's possible she even earns more than Michael and James now! Kidding but she earned a few millions to do DOFP and Apocalypse for sure.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> What's your source for the XMen salaries?


Opps sorry wow that came across as hard facts but of course I dont know for sure since I dont work for xmen or either of the stars. SO, i read of either Laineygossip or celebitchitchy that all of the big stars were paid around 250,000 which I believe since neither of them were that big or known or bankable back in 2010 when they would have made the contracts. the article said that for DOFP, Jlaw, mcavoy and fassy went to the bosses and demanded 7 mil each plus a cut of the profits which they apparently ended up getting. and then for x-men apocalypse, i think I read on another gossip site (oh no they didnt or something like that...in the comments so take it for what its worth) that the trio got a 3 mil raise plus the profits at the end. 

sorry the last post sounded very official and true but its all gossip I heard to take it for face value lol


----------



## mchris55

I read JLaw negotiated a bump to about 10 mil for DoFP. She was paid the most (well aside from Wolverine, who I think also got a share of the profits, but I'm not sure). I never heard about the other two renegotiating.

Her agents definitely renegotiated, though. You can google it.


----------



## pennylane93

Another pic of him at the TOY screening, guy who's with him looks like alicia's swedish friend from the NY karaoke pic?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Another pic of him at the TOY screening, guy who's with him looks like alicia's swedish friend from the NY karaoke pic?



Hard to go unoticed when you're Michael Fassbender LOL Even refusing selfies people take pics of him, I love them all  Yes, it looks like the guy who's her friend.


----------



## mollie12

He was spotted by three people in London today.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> He was spotted by three people in London today.



I know Michael avoids the press on set (Singer posted a picture of a bunch of reporters on Instagram), but this is ridiculous! 

Singer also posted a pictured of a Quicksilver scene set up, so at least we know he's in the film, but I want the father-son dynamics!


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> He was spotted by three people in London today.



Ughhhh really?? Why can't he just stay in Montreal and shoot xmen. I'm so worried that he is gonna barely have any screen time &#128534;


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> He was spotted by three people in London today.



Wasn't Alicia going to Sweden for a few weeks or so to see her family and friends? Maybe he's not shooting his major scenes now and he's enjoying some free time with her in her country or in London  Or maybe he's even going to see his family too.


----------



## miasharma

Do his parents live in London now or still in Ireland? I know his sister lives in Bay Area, I bet he spent a lot of time with her when he was shooting Jobs movie!!


----------



## Katespadegurl

miasharma said:


> Ughhhh really?? Why can't he just stay in Montreal and shoot xmen. I'm so worried that he is gonna barely have any screen time &#128534;


I think his scenes are shot later, idk. Jen is in NY, so their scenes are probably shot later. As for McAvoy, he has more screentime with the kids bc he's, well, Prof X. 

Also this is my first post, I've been lurking since before the promo for 12YAS started.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Do his parents live in London now or still in Ireland? I know his sister lives in Bay Area, I bet he spent a lot of time with her when he was shooting Jobs movie!!



Yeah, his sis lives in US but I think his parents still live in Ireland...but you know, AC will be shot in London, he might be there for this too.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, his sis lives in US but I think his parents still live in Ireland...but you know, AC will be shot in London, he might be there for this too.



Ahh very true. I think most of his trips to NY and London are for business regarding AC. He is working very hard to make this movie good. I hope it becomes a blockbuster!!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Ahh very true. I think most of his trips to NY and London are for business regarding AC. He is working very hard to make this movie good. I hope it becomes a blockbuster!!



He was spotted in Soho earlier today, he's probably there for business reasons too. I'm sure soon he'll be back to Montreal or even NY again hahaha 

I hope so too! Michael and Marion signed for multiple films, fingers crossed to be a successful franchise!


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> I think his scenes are shot later, idk. Jen is in NY, so their scenes are probably shot later. As for McAvoy, he has more screentime with the kids bc he's, well, Prof X.
> 
> Also this is my first post, I've been lurking since before the promo for 12YAS started.



yeah i hope so too, Jen has barely been in Montreal either. I bet James is gonna get a lot of screentime, I just want michael and james to have tons of scenes in the movie!! A girl can dream hahahaha


----------



## SusanBeach

Katespadegurl said:


> I think his scenes are shot later, idk. Jen is in NY, so their scenes are probably shot later. As for McAvoy, he has more screentime with the kids bc he's, well, Prof X.
> 
> Also this is my first post, I've been lurking since before the promo for 12YAS started.



Welcome  

Yes, the longhaired man in the pic is Måns Ericson, a swedish DJ who lives in NY.
IDK if both Michael and Alicia have known him a long time or one of them presented him? 
I just know that sometimes Alicia hang out with Måns and other friends and so do Michael.

Next friday is one of the "big holidays/tradition in Sweden, if you are home it's party big time  many swedes goes to cabins and cottages in countryside or archipelago 

Alicia said recently that she wanted to come home but didn't know if she could.

IMO Michael would LOVE to go to Mid-Summer party


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Welcome
> 
> Yes, the longhaired man in the pic is Måns Ericson, a swedish DJ who lives in NY.
> IDK if both Michael and Alicia have known him a long time or one of them presented him?
> I just know that sometimes Alicia hang out with Måns and other friends and so do Michael.
> 
> Next friday is one of the "big holidays/tradition in Sweden, if you are home it's party big time  many swedes goes to cabins and cottages in countryside or archipelago
> 
> Alicia said recently that she wanted to come home but didn't know if she could.
> 
> IMO Michael would LOVE to go to Mid-Summer party



If there's a party Michael will be there! hahahahaha he'll never be tired if he can dance and drink a bit  let's see if he'll go to Sweden or come back to US. I don't think Alicia has any more promotion to do until UNCLE so there's a big chance she's coming home for a while.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> If there's a party Michael will be there! hahahahaha he'll never be tired if he can dance and drink a bit  let's see if he'll go to Sweden or come back to US. I don't think Alicia has any more promotion to do until UNCLE so there's a big chance she's coming home for a while.



Nah i saw the girl from icona pop posted a pic with her, she's already in Sweden.  Michael's still in London probably working on AC
In other news Jlaw is still in NY..  ugh when will they start filming the real deal lol. Also i'm curious to see if indeed there will be romance between magneto and mystique (pls dont).  Both are having sparse schedule now, could it be because they'll have many scenes together later?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Nah i saw the girl from icona pop posted a pic with her, she's already in Sweden.  Michael's still in London probably working on AC
> In other news Jlaw is still in NY..  ugh when will they start filming the real deal lol. Also i'm curious to see if indeed there will be romance between magneto and mystique (pls dont).  Both are having sparse schedule now, could it be because they'll have many scenes together later?



Oh, I hadn't seen it, which pic? I LOVE Icona Pop  Well, AC starts shooting in August so Michael might be even with Kurzel over there, to arrange final pre-production things. 

When we see J-Law back to Canada it's a sign Michael will be there too, I think they'll invest in their relationship in Apocalypse. And after that ending in DOFP, in which Magneto and Raven don't appear in Xavier's school...let's see hahaha


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Oh, I hadn't seen it, which pic? I LOVE Icona Pop  Well, AC starts shooting in August so Michael might be even with Kurzel over there, to arrange final pre-production things.
> 
> When we see J-Law back to Canada it's a sign Michael will be there too, I think they'll invest in their relationship in Apocalypse. And after that ending in DOFP, in which Magneto and Raven don't appear in Xavier's school...let's see hahaha



Its on her instagram @c.hjelt 
Ah, i prefer mystique with beast all the way


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> Its on her instagram @c.hjelt
> Ah, i prefer mystique with beast all the way


I will take a magneto-mystique relationship if that means we get to see more of magneto in the movie LOL...BUT raven-hank all the way for me too hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Its on her instagram @c.hjelt
> Ah, i prefer mystique with beast all the way



Ooooh I like the tension between Michael and J-Law on screen. Despite the age difference, I don't know...there's a spark there. I love Hoult but no way hahaha I want some Magneto/Raven love! If J-Law was still dating Hoult perhaps...


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Ooooh I like the tension between Michael and J-Law on screen. Despite the age difference, I don't know...there's a spark there. I love Hoult but no way hahaha I want some Magneto/Raven love! If J-Law was still dating Hoult perhaps...


what i really want to see is the magneto-quicksilver relationship!! I wonder why bryan didnt put Wanda in the movie. That would have been cute, magneto and his twins fighting Apocalypse together haha


----------



## miasharma

has anyone seen pics of michael in london? or have there just been tweets on his sighting?


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> what i really want to see is the magneto-quicksilver relationship!! I wonder why bryan didnt put Wanda in the movie. That would have been cute, magneto and his twins fighting Apocalypse together haha



Oh yes, me too! And I'm crazy to see Magneto's look  Xavier will be bold but what about Magneto? How old will he be anyway? About 50? 60?

Wanda is actually younger than Quicksilver in this universe created by the film, not twins.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> has anyone seen pics of michael in london? or have there just been tweets on his sighting?



Only tweets. Many have people asking "was he alone?" LOL

https://twitter.com/eserei27/status/608784643379335168

https://twitter.com/offthecuth/status/608749741090975744

https://twitter.com/RobDamiani/status/608686402679762944


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Only tweets. Many have people asking "was he alone?" LOL
> 
> https://twitter.com/eserei27/status/608784643379335168
> 
> https://twitter.com/offthecuth/status/608749741090975744
> 
> https://twitter.com/RobDamiani/status/608686402679762944


ooo thank you!! Bet he his finalizing pre production for AC!! I hope he takes a break after shooting Assassins, he is working himself to the bone!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Oh yes, me too! And I'm crazy to see Magneto's look  Xavier will be bold but what about Magneto? How old will he be anyway? About 50? 60?
> 
> Wanda is actually younger than Quicksilver in this universe created by the film, not twins.


there were some reports where people saw magneto with grey hair..but the rogue cut video by bryan singer, Michael had his natural brown hair (or red but i think his hair is dusty brown lol).


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> ooo thank you!! Bet he his finalizing pre production for AC!! I hope he takes a break after shooting Assassins, he is working himself to the bone!



Me too! But after AC he has to promote Jobs, Macbeth, TAU, TLBO plus awards season and then promoting X-Men in early 2016. But a break from shooting would be great for him to recover his energies


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Me too! But after AC he has to promote Jobs, Macbeth, TAU, TLBO plus awards season and then promoting X-Men in early 2016. But a break from shooting would be great for him to recover his energies


oh yes totally forgot about all the promoting he has to do...CAN NOT wait for all his movies to come out!! more fassy than I know what to do with lol


----------



## SigynLasgalen

#protectiveJames 











[ x ]


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> #protectiveJames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ x ]


----------



## mchris55

I LOVE JAMES!!!!!!


----------



## bhb2014

Loved this fan art of Macbeth 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1005191106947960214_44585242


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Ahh very true. I think most of his trips to NY and London are for business regarding AC. He is working very hard to make this movie good. I hope it becomes a blockbuster!!



NY trips are business but he does live in London, as does Alicia. He was seen having drinks with a friend last night in a London pub. Maybe he just has a couple of weeks off from filming and wanted to come home?


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> Its on her instagram @c.hjelt
> Ah, i prefer mystique with beast all the way






pennylane93 said:


> Nah* i saw the girl from icona pop posted a pic with her, *she's already in Sweden.  Michael's still in London probably working on AC
> In other news Jlaw is still in NY..  ugh when will they start filming the real deal lol. Also i'm curious to see if indeed there will be romance between magneto and mystique (pls dont).  Both are having sparse schedule now, could it be because they'll have many scenes together later?


Is it recent? I  once read they lived together in London. They look like giants next to her :


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

Michael has his own cocktail in Killarney...


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Is it recent? I  once read they lived together in London. They look like giants next to her :



Well observed! But since Alicia said she wanted to go home to see her family and friends it's possible she's there. It's possible they're all in London too, of course, and they had a night out with friends after spending weeks and weeks together. You don't have to go out with your girlfriend all the time  And Alicia is quite short so i'm not surprised in seeing two women taller than her LOL

And OMG, he has a drink with his name? Dead in here! I'll have to check this out when I go there! Thanks!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Well observed! But since Alicia said she wanted to go home to see her family and friends it's possible she's there. It's possible they're all in London too, of course, and they had a night out with friends after spending weeks and weeks together. You don't have to go out with your girlfriend all the time  And Alicia is quite short so i'm not surprised in seeing two women taller than her LOL
> 
> And OMG, he has a drink with his name? Dead in here! I'll have to check this out when I go there! Thanks!


It's definitely possible she's there for the Swrdish Midsummer.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's definitely possible she's there for the Swrdish Midsummer.



Yes it was pointed out here =) Michael Will surely be there hahaha


----------



## SusanBeach

Apparently Alicia is in Stockholm today and the pic with Icona Pop was last night (dinnerpic I mean) Sorry, this is OTT


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> Apparently Alicia is in Stockholm today and the pic with Icona Pop was last night (dinnerpic I mean) Sorry, this is OTT



Yes, Alicia was in Stockholm today on Louis Vuitton duty - she was at a store opening there looking very elegant! Stockholm is only a 2 hour flight from London so it's easy for her to move back and forth between the two cities - Swedes call London Sweden's 4th city, lol!


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, Alicia was in Stockholm today on Louis Vuitton duty - she was at a store opening there looking very elegant! Stockholm is only a 2 hour flight from London so it's easy for her to move back and forth between the two cities - Swedes call London Sweden's 4th city, lol!



LoL she's close to her family, if she doesn't have any duty anywhere you can be sure she'll stay there for a while =) soon she'll be on The Road again for many films.


----------



## pennylane93

He was spotted at Pinewood studios, guess that's where they'll be filming?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> He was spotted at Pinewood studios, guess that's where they'll be filming?



It's quite possible! Cool! =)


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> LoL she's close to her family, if she doesn't have any duty anywhere you can be sure she'll stay there for a while =) soon she'll be on The Road again for many films.



We"ll see, i wouldn't be sure. She may want to spend most of her time with Michael.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> LoL she's close to her family, if she doesn't have any duty anywhere you can be sure she'll stay there for a while =) soon she'll be on The Road again for many films.





pennylane93 said:


> He was spotted at Pinewood studios, guess that's where they'll be filming?



Very likely; along with Elstree and Leavesden it's one of the major studiis in the London area


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> He was spotted at Pinewood studios, guess that's where they'll be filming?



Makes the most sense for a movie of the likely scope of AC. 

This will be a very new experience for Kurzel, whether they use a ton of green screen (which you would assume) or more practical effects. I think Frank Marshall, one of the producers, who has worked on blockbusters like Jurassic Park and the Indiana Jones movies will bring in the right people to aid Kurzel.

(On a completely separate note, and I almost don't want to bring it up, but Marshall is also a producer on the upcoming Bourne movie...)


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> We"ll see, i wouldn't be sure. She may want to spend most of her time with Michael.



She's already spending most of her time with him and vice-versa. Spending a few weeks woth her family won't kill her or him  That's what I meant.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Makes the most sense for a movie of the likely scope of AC.
> 
> This will be a very new experience for Kurzel, whether they use a ton of green screen (which you would assume) or more practical effects. I think Frank Marshall, one of the producers, who has worked on blockbusters like Jurassic Park and the Indiana Jones movies will bring in the right people to aid Kurzel.
> 
> (On a completely separate note, and I almost don't want to bring it up, but Marshall is also a producer on the upcoming Bourne movie...)



Yes, I'm very curious to see how Kurzel will work on that but Arkapaw is a brilliant cinematographer so these two will be fine with this experience  (btw, Arkapow worked in TLBO too, probably after Michael praised him a lot!).

I already knew that about Marshall, he produced previous Bourne movies


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> She's already spending most of her time with him and vice-versa. Spending a few weeks woth her family won't kill her or him  That's what I meant.



Well obviously. But most couples don't enjoy being separated more than necessary, expect they are the same.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Well obviously. But most couples don't enjoy being separated more than necessary, expect they are the same.



LoL ok. They are completely in Love right? Hahaha I forgot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Mock all you like, doesn't bother me. Sad you think he's incapable of being in love. IMO all his  recent behaviour very much suggests he is.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Mock all you like, doesn't bother me. Sad you think he's incapable of being in love. IMO all his  recent behaviour very much suggests he is.



I'm not mocking you, I just think you are seeing what clearly isn't there LOL each person has a POV  His behavior proves the contrary to me, he's the same guy of before. He has hugged and kissed previous gff you know...the only difference is that he's more famous so he has a bigger exposure.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Well I disagree completely with your POV and think you are underestimating their relationship. It's not just about the hugging and kissing but the lengths he's willing to go to be with her. But there's no point going over old ground. Time will tell who's got better insight here.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Well I disagree completely with your POV and think you are underestimating their relationship. It's not just about the hugging and kissing but the lengths he's willing to go to be with her. But there's no point going over old ground. Time will tell who's got better insight here.



Ok, I get your point. It's all a matter of POV. You think I underestimate them, I think you are doing the complete opposite. Time indeed will tell who's right anyway


----------



## SusanBeach

https://mobile.twitter.com/courtam3/status/609052947222261760/photo/3

 LOVE!!!


----------



## SusanBeach

https://mobile.twitter.com/rememberme1994/status/607543402079481856/video/1


https://mobile.twitter.com/rememberme1994/status/607543873401782272/video/1

I think Noomi had à crush for Michael!! Don't blame her


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/courtam3/status/609052947222261760/photo/3
> 
> LOVE!!!



True Love indeed! Hahaha


----------



## Morgane

AC has some experienced producers working on it.. this is promising. It's co-financed by RatPac and Alpha Pictures. Frank Marshall, Arnon Milchan (New Regency), Jean-Julien Baronnet (Ubisoft), Conor McCaughan- Fassbender (DMC) Pat Crowley are producing.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> AC has some experienced producers working on it.. this is promising. It's co-financed by RatPac and Alpha Pictures. Frank Marshall, Arnon Milchan (New Regency), Jean-Julien Baronnet (Ubisoft), Conor McCaughan- Fassbender (DMC) Pat Crowley are producing.



Yes it does. I'm only worried about writers. I didn't like the movies they wrote. But you know, they can write something good this time =) if Michael and Marion are in, it must be nice!


----------



## BadAzzBish

pearlyqueen said:


> Well I disagree completely with your POV and think you are underestimating their relationship. It's not just about the hugging and kissing but the lengths he's willing to go to be with her. But there's no point going over old ground. *Time will tell who's got better insight here.*



Exactly. Can't wait to see what people like yourself will be posting a year or so from now because looking at Fassy's past relationships I'm betting he will break-up with her after AC premeires.


----------



## bhb2014

BadAzzBish said:


> Exactly. Can't wait to see what people like yourself will be posting a year or so from now because looking at Fassy's past relationships I'm betting he will break-up with her after AC premeires.



You're being very optimistic LoL I don't give them a year! But let's see, if I'm wrong you all can make fun of me!


----------



## BadAzzBish

bhb2014 said:


> You're being very optimistic LoL I don't give them a year! But let's see, if I'm wrong you all can make fun of me!



Well, if the rumors of her being cast in AC turn out to be true then I predict they will keep the showmance going through it's premeire in Dec. 2016 but they could break up before then...who knows? I just don't think they're soul mates that will get married and ride off into the sunset like others have proclaimed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I'm surprised some of you are Michael's fans if you think he is so superficial to take part in a "showmance". They've been together 9 months now and both seem committed to each other. So yes I'm optimistic for them and wish them well. They both appear happy with each other so I hope it all works out for them.


----------



## Lou9

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm surprised some of you are Michael's fans if you think he is so superficial to take part in a "showmance". They've been together 9 months now and both seem committed to each other. So yes I'm optimistic for them and wish them well. They both appear happy with each other so I hope it all works out for them.



I think most of those who follow Michael's career are simply realistic about his attention span for relationships.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I think most of those who follow Michael's career are simply realistic about his attention span for relationships.



Exactly! He shows no intentions to stop his partying and working life anytime soon so NO, I have no expectations in this thing with Alicia. Sorry. He treats her no different than previous gff he has already been with, there's no spark, she's just another one on his list. Again, I can be wrong but I hardly doubt. Eight months is nothing, even for him LOL


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I think most of those who follow Michael's career are simply realistic about his attention span for relationships.



Yes,but it's possible to be realistic without exaggerating in one way or another. At the last GP,their pics are only on a motosport photo agency. He was at her premiere and his presence has not been publicized by anyone. Is this a showmance?I don't think.

Already posted,but I like the first pic: 
+  old pics:


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,but it's possible to be realistic without exaggerating in one way or another. At the last GP,their pics are only on a motosport photo agency. He was at her premiere and his presence has not been publicized by anyone. Is this a showmance?I don't think.
> 
> Already posted,but I like the first pic:
> +  old pics:



They're not being discrete at all. Kissing in front of paps twice and attending each other's events prove they have no intention to hide their "romance". Like I said, they are a Hollywood couple and we'll see them doing this a lot later this year, specially during awards season. Normal to see couples using their relationships to get buzz, I have no problems with that if it works out for them 

What the hell is this video? God, he looked amazing at 21! OMG

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=16&v=By-miTtYqgI


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, I found a few websites telling a bit about the TIFF party in which Michael and Alicia attended back in 2013. It seems he was surrounded by eight women  And he loves "Ignition", by R. Kelly LOL Nothing about Alicia dancing until she was sweating but she did share some moves with Cumberbatch hahaha

http://www.torontolife.com/tiff/tiff-parties/2013/09/06/tiff-2013-the-fifth-estate-party

http://nuvomagazine.com/culture/inside-tiff-2013-english-man-candy-and-sultry-french-starlets

http://o.canada.com/news/michael-fa...r-kelly-cumberbatch-holds-court-at-soho-house

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...nedict-cumberbatchs-superfans/article14157629


----------



## pennylane93

Apparently michael ('and his girlfriend' according to the person who spotted them) was at morocco in april, i'm guessing this is during his and alicia's spain trip? 
It's nice that he managed to sneak some vacation before working hectically like right now


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> They're not being discrete at all. Kissing in front of paps twice and attending each other's events prove they have no intention to hide their "romance". Like I said, they are a Hollywood couple and we'll see them doing this a lot later this year, specially during awards season. Normal to see couples using their relationships to get buzz, I have no problems with that if it works out for them
> 
> What the hell is this video? God, he looked amazing at 21! OMG
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=16&v=By-miTtYqgI



Michael have talked about this video for SAS, if I remember right he said it was his first job. He said something like swedes don't think naked people are à 'big thing'


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Exactly! He shows no intentions to stop his partying and working life anytime soon so NO, I have no expectations in this thing with Alicia. Sorry. He treats her no different than previous gff he has already been with, there's no spark, she's just another one on his list. Again, I can be wrong but I hardly doubt. Eight months is nothing, even for him LOL




What "partying" life is this then?

I'm amazed you can't see how Alicia is being treated differently to his previous girlfriends; how many did he take to premieres of his films? Who else's premieres did he attend...or any event of theirs? Who else did he take to Grand Prixs with him? And before you say oh he wasn't as well known in the past.... he has been widely photographed at Grand Prixs since 2011 which would cover his time with Zoe and Nicole but he didn't take either of them, nor did he have them with him at any of his premieres aside from the films they co starred in with him. If he had attended any of their events he was well enough known then to be mentioned....but he wasn't...And tbh I think you are exaggerating how well known he is; the majority of people are still pretty clueless about him, more would have heard of him but most would have difficulty putting a face to the name or recognising him....he definitely doesn't fit in a "Hollywood couple" category, nor does he want to.

As for there being "no spark", seriously, how on earth would you know or be in a position to know unless you had personally seen them together? Funny thing is, people who have seen them together say quite the opposite and speak of them being very loved up...

There is nothing to suggest he's doing anything to publicise his relationship with Alicia, if anything the reverse is true. He certainly doesn't hide her, but why should he? She's his girlfriend and he's probably very proud to have her. But if he wanted to pimp it out he could do so much more....However that's just not Michael's style, he is a private man and will remain one. Just remember there are doubtless dozens of other places they've been to, things they've done together that nobody has a clue about. It's only in certain places he gets reported on/papped like Cannes, NYC, Grand Prixs and events. The rest of the time he remains under the radar which is where he wants to stay.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> What "partying" life is this then?
> 
> I'm amazed you can't see how Alicia is being treated differently to his previous girlfriends; how many did he take to premieres of his films? Who else's premieres did he attend...or any event of theirs? Who else did he take to Grand Prixs with him? And before you say oh he wasn't as well known in the past.... he has been widely photographed at Grand Prixs since 2011 which would cover his time with Zoe and Nicole but he didn't take either of them, nor did he have them with him at any of his premieres aside from the films they co starred in with him. If he had attended any of their events he was well enough known then to be mentioned....but he wasn't...And tbh I think you are exaggerating how well known he is; the majority of people are still pretty clueless about him, more would have heard of him but most would have difficulty putting a face to the name or recognising him....he definitely doesn't fit in a "Hollywood couple" category, nor does he want to.
> 
> As for there being "no spark", seriously, how on earth would you know or be in a position to know unless you had personally seen them together? Funny thing is, people who have seen them together say quite the opposite and speak of them being very loved up...
> 
> There is nothing to suggest he's doing anything to publicise his relationship with Alicia, if anything the reverse is true. He certainly doesn't hide her, but why should he? She's his girlfriend and he's probably very proud to have her. But if he wanted to pimp it out he could do so much more....However that's just not Michael's style, he is a private man and will remain one. Just remember there are doubtless dozens of other places they've been to, things they've done together that nobody has a clue about. It's only in certain places he gets reported on/papped like Cannes, NYC, Grand Prixs and events. The rest of the time he remains under the radar which is where he wants to stay.



Ok, your pov =) we're repetitive on this.


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Michael have talked about this video for SAS, if I remember right he said it was his first job. He said something like swedes don't think naked people are à 'big thing'



Hahhhhhahahaahaaahaha he was sooooo Young! And he looked hot!


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Apparently michael ('and his girlfriend' according to the person who spotted them) was at morocco in april, i'm guessing this is during his and alicia's spain trip?
> It's nice that he managed to sneak some vacation before working hectically like right now



They were in Spain in April? Wasn't it May? Morocco os quite near it, not surprised =)


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> They were in Spain in April? Wasn't it May? Morocco os quite near it, not surprised =)




Marrakech in April before they went to Spain


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Ok, your pov =) we're repetitive on this.




Some is my POV, but the majority is facts


----------



## Katespadegurl

lmao let's move on from this convo please we're beating a dead horse.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> lmao let's move on from this convo please we're beating a dead horse.




Agreed! The guy has a serious girlfriend, no need for side eying or analysis! What you see is how it is with Michael. Not much else to discuss right now though... except maybe how little time he's spent in Montreal since XMen started filming....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> Some is my POV, but the majority is facts



I think you need to look up the definition of "facts". 

To paraphrase GoT, "You KNOW nothing PearlyQueen", aside from photo-speculation, like everyone else.

The horse isn't just beaten, it's been shipped off to the glue factory.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think you need to look up the definition of "facts".
> 
> To paraphrase GoT, "You KNOW nothing PearlyQueen", aside from photo-speculation, like everyone else.
> 
> The horse isn't just beaten, it's been shipped off to the glue factory.



Hahahahahahaahahahaha good one!


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Marrakech in April before they went to Spain



Maybe they went to see wedding arrangements LoL I prefer Italy, where he went with Madalina =) or Romania, I love this country!


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think you need to look up the definition of "facts".
> 
> 
> 
> To paraphrase GoT, "You KNOW nothing PearlyQueen", aside from photo-speculation, like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> The horse isn't just beaten, it's been shipped off to the glue factory.




Oh really? If you think any of his past history or past history v. current behaviour I quoted is incorrect just point out where that is...It's always better to qualify what you say rather than make sweeping statements that fail to justify them. I'm eager to hear how this is just my POV??? Please elaborate....


----------



## BadAzzBish

bhb2014 said:


> Exactly! He shows no intentions to stop his partying and working life anytime soon so NO, I have no expectations in this thing with Alicia. Sorry. He treats her no different than previous gff he has already been with, there's no spark, she's just another one on his list. Again, I can be wrong but I hardly doubt. Eight months is nothing, even for him LOL



^This!


----------



## pearlyqueen

BadAzzBish said:


> ^This!




And I explained why I think "this" is inaccurate. If you disagree with me why not explain why?


----------



## BadAzzBish

pearlyqueen said:


> And I explained why I think "this" is inaccurate. If you disagree with me why not explain why?



 :what:Google it yourself to see the many times he's been pictured with girlfriends  (rumored or not) in the past. Ur entitled to ur opinion and I (and others) are entitled to our opinions. Lets just let this relationship run its course.


----------



## BadAzzBish

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think you need to look up the definition of "facts".
> 
> To paraphrase GoT, "You KNOW nothing PearlyQueen", aside from photo-speculation, like everyone else.
> 
> The horse isn't just beaten, it's been shipped off to the glue factory.



:thumbup:


----------



## pearlyqueen

BadAzzBish said:


> :what:Google it yourself to see the many times he's been pictured with girlfriends  (rumored or not) in the past. Ur entitled to ur opinion and I (and others) are entitled to our opinions. Lets just let this relationship run its course.




Pictured is one thing, accompanying him to prestigious events is quite another; strongly suggests the relationship is much more established than previous ones. Yes everyone has opinions but this is a fact, not an opinion. Like I said previously, I think many of you are underestimating Alicia's importance to him. I can't prove that but the signs are all there and I'm pretty confident of being correct.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Because sniffing glue can be fun and I finally have time to post...



pearlyqueen said:


> Oh really? If you think any of his past history or past history v. current behaviour I quoted is incorrect just point out where that is...It's always better to qualify what you say rather than make sweeping statements that fail to justify them. I'm eager to hear how this is just my POV??? Please elaborate....



I don't see how his behavior is really all that different now vs. the past, other than the pap shenanigans being more obviously planned now (lbr, these are actors who know where the cameras are at all times, and who know how to hit their marks. Random paps didn't just get lucky with those totally unobstructed "kissing" shots in the crowded NY streets or Cannes - and in Cannes you can see how the lady in the white shirt who is clearly with them is for some reason walking way off to the side of them even before that photog ran up and started snapping pics. Almost like she knew it was going to happen, lol. Just because no one bought the pics doesn't mean they didn't set it up). But he's been papped with many females, he's been twitter spotted with Nicole and MG and even Rosario Dawson, lol. He's gone on trips to foreign lands with Nicole and MG (and with both of those you couldn't argue it was work related, lol)... So far, the only thing he's really done now that he didn't do with others (except Leasi and Maiko, so even then not exclusively different) is pose for "official" pics together at a non-event event.

IMO, based purely on photographic evidence, the only relationship where MF actually seemed madly in love was with Leasi - and I'm not talking about "behavior" because it's near impossible to be sure what of an actor's public behavior is or is not authentic. But you can see in his eyes that he was madly in love with that woman, and look how that turned out.

As an aside - serious question pearlyqueen: why exactly are you so invested in spreading the word across the interwebs that these two are just so in love? Because that is clearly your agenda even before anyone was really saying anything about these two either way, and tbh I find it really weird!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think you need to look up the definition of "facts".
> 
> To paraphrase GoT, "You KNOW nothing PearlyQueen", aside from photo-speculation, like everyone else.
> 
> *The horse isn't just beaten, it's been shipped off to the glue factory.*



+1 

And even though PETA would throw red paint on me for my participation in the dead-horse beating in this thread, I think the bolded is hilarious!


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Pictured is one thing, accompanying him to prestigious events is quite another; strongly suggests the relationship is much more established than previous ones. Yes everyone has opinions but this is a fact, not an opinion. Like I said previously, I think many of you are underestimating Alicia's importance to him. I can't prove that but the signs are all there and I'm pretty confident of being correct.



OMG, how can you be so innocent? First, Alicia is the IT girl right now, everybody is talking about her, she's in eight movies this year, one of them with great chances of getting Oscar nods. She's dating a huge star, a guy who's very much respected everywhere, has millions of fans...they share the same PR, Paula Woods. Eh, WHY NOT use their relationship to get attention? Michael had many gff before, travelled with all of them, attended events with them but were they like Alicia is right now? Errrr, nah. So what we have as an result? MEDIA. And? People talk. They're a new Hollywood couple, we get to see their pics on web constantly but does it mean they're soulmates? Really? Weren't his exes soulmates too or just because we don't see many pics and videos of them they're not? How many couples have been photographed exactly like they've been photographed and have split? Therefore, no, pics aren't "facts", they're just pics. You can't tell the status of a relationship based on them. 

I think you have no idea about how Hollywood works and how PR works but using relationships is quite common in the industry. Specially when you have TWO of the most talked celebrities of nowadays. This they're doing is quite obvious, I don't know how you haven't noticed it yet. It's part of the game. I'm not saying they're fake, Michael has dated many co-stars before. But they're not soulmates either. 

Michael will change completely when he finds the love of his life, I'm sure he will settle down, do one of two movies a year, have kids and take a break on his partying/working life. When he goes to the next level, IF he does, we won't see pics of him eating on the sidewalk, flirting with women and partying constantly. No, we'll see him having dinner with his wife, playing with his kids, once in a while attending parties and drinking a lot. He would be like McAvoy. But he's not there yet and I DOUBT Alicia will be the one who will be with him when he does that.

Done here. I know you think differently but that's how I think


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Because sniffing glue can be fun and I finally have time to post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how his behavior is really all that different now vs. the past, other than the pap shenanigans being more obviously planned now (lbr, these are actors who know where the cameras are at all times, and who know how to hit their marks. Random paps didn't just get lucky with those totally unobstructed "kissing" shots in the crowded NY streets or Cannes - and in Cannes you can see how the lady in the white shirt who is clearly with them is for some reason walking way off to the side of them even before that photog ran up and started snapping pics. Almost like she knew it was going to happen, lol. Just because no one bought the pics doesn't mean they didn't set it up). But he's been papped with many females, he's been twitter spotted with Nicole and MG and even Rosario Dawson, lol. He's gone on trips to foreign lands with Nicole and MG (and with both of those you couldn't argue it was work related, lol)... So far, the only thing he's really done now that he didn't do with others (except Leasi and Maiko, so even then not exclusively different) is pose for "official" pics together at a non-event event.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, based purely on photographic evidence, the only relationship where MF actually seemed madly in love was with Leasi - and I'm not talking about "behavior" because it's near impossible to be sure what of an actor's public behavior is or is not authentic. But you can see in his eyes that he was madly in love with that woman, and look how that turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside - serious question pearlyqueen: why exactly are you so invested in spreading the word across the interwebs that these two are just so in love? Because that is clearly your agenda even before anyone was really saying anything about these two either way, and tbh I find it really weird!




Across the interwebs? What's that? And spreading the word? Just challenging all the people here like yourself who are so invested in negating his relationship - and why is that? Why are you so hell bent opposed to him having found someone special? We have the PR/pap stuff - clearly ridiculous. Or the Alicia using him stuff or the Michael' s got no intention of settling down stuff or the Weinstein stuff etc etc etc. All of this can be easily dismissed with LOGICAL reason and facts. But for some reason certain people just won't have it. I find THAT really weird. Some posters have been so aggressive to those who conclude that MF and AV are committed that they don't like to post here anymore, there are quite a lot of pm's being sent instead. Sad that people feel they can't post freely but I can understand why. So don't assume I'm the only poster who has this viewpoint, there are several others.


----------



## italian style

i agree 100%...let s hope to thank us they invite us to the marriage &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, how can you be so innocent? First, Alicia is the IT girl right now, everybody is talking about her, she's in eight movies this year, one of them with great chances of getting Oscar nods. She's dating a huge star, a guy who's very much respected everywhere, has millions of fans...they share the same PR, Paula Woods. Eh, WHY NOT use their relationship to get attention? Michael had many gff before, travelled with all of them, attended events with them but were they like Alicia is right now? Errrr, nah. So what we have as an result? MEDIA. And? People talk. They're a new Hollywood couple, we get to see their pics on web constantly but does it mean they're soulmates? Really? Weren't his exes soulmates too or just because we don't see many pics and videos of them they're not? How many couples have been photographed exactly like they've been photographed and have split? Therefore, no, pics aren't "facts", they're just pics. You can't tell the status of a relationship based on them.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have no idea about how Hollywood works and how PR works but using relationships is quite common in the industry. Specially when you have TWO of the most talked celebrities of nowadays. This they're doing is quite obvious, I don't know how you haven't noticed it yet. It's part of the game. I'm not saying they're fake, Michael has dated many co-stars before. But they're not soulmates either.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael will change completely when he finds the love of his life, I'm sure he will settle down, do one of two movies a year, have kids and take a break on his partying/working life. When he goes to the next level, IF he does, we won't see pics of him eating on the sidewalk, flirting with women and partying constantly. No, we'll see him having dinner with his wife, playing with his kids, once in a while attending parties and drinking a lot. He would be like McAvoy. But he's not there yet and I DOUBT Alicia will be the one who will be with him when he does that.
> 
> 
> 
> Done here. I know you think differently but that's how I think




What can I say but OMG you're so inaccurate! Michael is not a huge star with millions of fans - what on earth gives you that idea?? Most people don't know who he is! And where did you get the information that Paula Woods is Alicia's PR person? She hasn't been seen at any of Alicia's premieres so she must be seriously slacking, loool. You've also got this "Hollywood couple" fixation, so much so that it betrays your lack of understanding into Michael's psyche. He is NOT seeking publicity, certainly not in his private life, and he's not that keen on the promotional side of his work either. I honestly think that being a fan of Michael's has exaggerated your perception of how well known he is - he and Alicia are "two of the most talked about celebrities"?? Err, no they're not, nowhere close nor likely to be if Michael has any influence.

You also have a problem with him "eating on the sidewalk" like it proves something....millions of people do that - so what? And "constantly flirting with other women" another gross exaggeration. Not forgetting your claim he is "partying constantly" - what gives you that idea? Facts please. The fact is he rarely parties, when he does he likes to have a good time - not a crime - but it doesn't happen often. Finally you state that he attended events with previous girlfriends...can you name any...even one such event since 2009??

Yes we're all entitled to our opinions, and the strength of his feelings, intentions etc are open to interpretation and different people have their own POV which is fine. But you constantly repeat these things I highlighted above as factual when they are not. Every time I ask you to qualify them you don't, but carry on repeating them when they are not accurate. That is really what I have an issue with.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Because sniffing glue can be fun and I finally have time to post...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how his behavior is really all that different now vs. the past, other than the pap shenanigans being more obviously planned now (lbr, these are actors who know where the cameras are at all times, and who know how to hit their marks. Random paps didn't just get lucky with those totally unobstructed "kissing" shots in the crowded NY streets or Cannes - and in Cannes you can see how the lady in the white shirt who is clearly with them is for some reason walking way off to the side of them even before that photog ran up and started snapping pics. Almost like she knew it was going to happen, lol. Just because no one bought the pics doesn't mean they didn't set it up). But he's been papped with many females, he's been twitter spotted with Nicole and MG and even Rosario Dawson, lol. He's gone on trips to foreign lands with Nicole and MG (and with both of those you couldn't argue it was work related, lol)... So far, the only thing he's really done now that he didn't do with others (except Leasi and Maiko, so even then not exclusively different) is pose for "official" pics together at a non-event event.
> 
> IMO, based purely on photographic evidence, the only relationship where MF actually seemed madly in love was with Leasi - and I'm not talking about "behavior" because it's near impossible to be sure what of an actor's public behavior is or is not authentic. But you can see in his eyes that he was madly in love with that woman, and look how that turned out.
> 
> As an aside - serious question pearlyqueen: why exactly are you so invested in spreading the word across the interwebs that these two are just so in love? Because that is clearly your agenda even before anyone was really saying anything about these two either way, and tbh I find it really weird!



What kind of pics with Leasy you mean? Please show me, I'm curious!


----------



## pearlyqueen

italian style said:


> i agree 100%...let s hope to thank us they invite us to the marriage [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Loool, if they do get married I think we deserve a reward for supporting them in the face of so much hostility [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> What can I say but OMG you're so inaccurate! Michael is not a huge star with millions of fans - what on earth gives you that idea?? Most people don't know who he is! And where did you get the information that Paula Woods is Alicia's PR person? She hasn't been seen at any of Alicia's premieres so she must be seriously slacking, loool. You've also got this "Hollywood couple" fixation, so much so that it betrays your lack of understanding into Michael's psyche. He is NOT seeking publicity, certainly not in his private life, and he's not that keen on the promotional side of his work either. I honestly think that being a fan of Michael's has exaggerated your perception of how well known he is - he and Alicia are "two of the most talked about celebrities"?? Err, no they're not, nowhere close nor likely to be if Michael has any influence.
> 
> You also have a problem with him "eating on the sidewalk" like it proves something....millions of people do that - so what? And "constantly flirting with other women" another gross exaggeration. Not forgetting your claim he is "partying constantly" - what gives you that idea? Facts please. The fact is he rarely parties, when he does he likes to have a good time - not a crime - but it doesn't happen often. Finally you state that he attended events with previous girlfriends...can you name any...even one such event since 2009??
> 
> Yes we're all entitled to our opinions, and the strength of his feelings, intentions etc are open to interpretation and different people have their own POV which is fine. But you constantly repeat these things I highlighted above as factual when they are not. Every time I ask you to qualify them you don't, but carry on repeating them when they are not accurate. That is really what I have an issue with.



Dude, I'm done here. I'm as repetitive as you are and this conversation is annoying. Let's change subject. Google yourself about Michael and how popular he is, his behavior, past gff and you should also search a bit about Hollywood and couples. Like A LOT. Good luck!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Across the interwebs? What's that? And spreading the word? Just challenging all the people here like yourself who are so invested in negating his relationship - and why is that? Why are you so hell bent opposed to him having found someone special? We have the PR/pap stuff - clearly ridiculous. Or the Alicia using him stuff or the Michael' s got no intention of settling down stuff or the Weinstein stuff etc etc etc. All of this can be easily dismissed with LOGICAL reason and facts. But for some reason certain people just won't have it. I find THAT really weird. Some posters have been so aggressive to those who conclude that MF and AV are committed that they don't like to post here anymore, there are quite a lot of pm's being sent instead. Sad that people feel they can't post freely but I can understand why. So don't assume I'm the only poster who has this viewpoint, there are several others.



Actually, you've been posting about this since January, before anyone really cared. I just got here in May and already explained why I post (as you well know). But, literally every one of the posts in your post history is about MF & AV being in love, being awesome together, etc. That seems like an investment beyond "challenging" others, and I'm just genuinely curious why you personally are so invested, as none of the above really answered that question. 


(I'm just going to ignore your feigned ignorance on what the interwebs are, and that you don't post all over this series of tubes! Oh, Karen. Lol)


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Dude, I'm done here. I'm as repetitive as you are and this conversation is annoying. Let's change subject. Google yourself about Michael and how popular he is, his behavior, past gff and you should also search a bit about Hollywood and couples. Like A LOT. Good luck!




Again, you sidestep the pertinent points of how you constantly repeat inaccurate stuff about MF. The real reason why you won't engage is because you can't back up any of your claims about him. I don't need to google stuff about Michael, I know all I need to know. Unfortunately much of your "knowledge" appears to be gained from gossip sites rather than reality.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Actually, you've been posting about this since January, before anyone really cared. I just got here in May and already explained why I post (as you well know). But, literally every one of the posts in your post history is about MF & AV being in love, being awesome together, etc. That seems like an investment beyond "challenging" others, and I'm just genuinely curious why you personally are so invested, as none of the above really answered that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm just going to ignore your feigned ignorance on what the interwebs are, and that you don't post all over this series of tubes! Oh, Karen. Lol)





pearlyqueen said:


> So I'm consistent in my views, what's wrong with that? I'm not "personally invested" at all, but see reality for what it is and don't indulge in conspiracies like some. I can equally accuse you of being consistent in trivialising their relationship, every one of your posts does; you even go to Alicia's page to do it - so what is your motivation?? And I don't post "all over this series of tubes" either! Guess it suits you to think so because you are trying to make out like I'm the only person who thinks this way. As I told you before there are many others who do but don't feel comfortable saying so because of the hostility from certain posters.[


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Again, you sidestep the pertinent points of how you constantly repeat inaccurate stuff about MF. The real reason why you won't engage is because you can't back up any of your claims about him. I don't need to google stuff about Michael, I know all I need to know. Unfortunately much of your "knowledge" appears to be gained from gossip sites rather than reality.



Ok go base your reality in pics because pics really tell how reality is lol you have a weird obsession with this hahaha and I agree with our fellow board member above. You started posting right after their 'love' was publicized and always have the same speech since then. Since January they are in love then? Hahahaha you sound like a teenager or a really bad PR.


----------



## miasharma

Guys, let change the subject lol. We won't really know Fassy and Alicia's relationship unless we are one of them. As far as I know, neither of the posters here are Michael or Alicia, so let's drop it because it's all speculation no matter what your viewpoint is. 

NOW, on to more important things, do we know where Michael is these days?? James, nick and the guy who plays havoc were spotted out and about in Montreal last night. I wish Michael was with them  he needs to go back to Montreal ASAP.


----------



## twiddlebird

.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> They're not being discrete at all. Kissing in front of paps twice and attending each other's events prove they have no intention to hide their "romance". Like I said, they are a Hollywood couple and we'll see them doing this a lot later this year, specially during awards season. Normal to see couples using their relationships to get buzz, I have no problems with that if it works out for them
> 
> What the hell is this video? God, he looked amazing at 21! OMG
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=16&v=By-miTtYqgI



Twice? How dare they!  Actually there's only one pic of them kissing in NYC. If they attend each other's events,it doesn't mean they are not being discrete. They are not hiding their relationship,they have no need to do that,and Michael has not "hidden" any relationship in the past,BUT they are not all over the place. Alicia attended his premiere but she was photographed like every other actor there. If I didn't see his pics here,on tumblr,I wouldn't know that he attended her premiere. Fans,people who follow closely his personal life have their own perception of things. Personally speaking,I've different concepts of what showmances and "Hollywood couples" are and how publicists work for them. 
But let's agree to disagree. 


Changing topic... I've never seen this  pic from  Hunger. 
http://fuoriposto.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/hunger1.jpg
When he's in motion,it's more difficult to focus on details. His work is amazing and scary at the same time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Guys, let change the subject lol. We won't really know Fassy and Alicia's relationship unless we are one of them. As far as I know, neither of the posters here are Michael or Alicia, so let's drop it because it's all speculation no matter what your viewpoint is.
> 
> 
> 
> NOW, on to more important things, do we know where Michael is these days?? James, nick and the guy who plays havoc were spotted out and about in Montreal last night. I wish Michael was with them  he needs to go back to Montreal ASAP.




Who knows where he is, loool! He's been in London all week but he's kind of under the radar so he could be anywhere... or still in London!


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Ok go base your reality in pics because pics really tell how reality is lol you have a weird obsession with this hahaha and I agree with our fellow board member above. You started posting right after their 'love' was publicized and always have the same speech since then. Since January they are in love then? Hahahaha you sound like a teenager or a really bad PR.




Like I said you can't back up your claims. I rest my case.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Twice? How dare they!  Actually there's only one pic of them kissing in NYC. If they attend each other's events,it doesn't mean they are not being discrete. They are not hiding their relationship,they have no need to do that,and Michael has not "hidden" any relationship in the past,BUT they are not all over the place. Alicia attended his premiere but she was photographed like every other actor there. If I didn't see his pics here,on tumblr,I wouldn't know that he attended her premiere. Fans,people who follow closely his personal life have their own perception of things. Personally speaking,I've different concepts of what showmances and "Hollywood couples" are and how publicists work for them.
> But let's agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> Changing topic... I've never seen this  pic from  Hunger.
> http://fuoriposto.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/hunger1.jpg
> When he's in motion,it's more difficult to focus on details. His work is amazing and scary at the same time.



We have different concepts of discrete so let's not talk anymore about this hahaha we agree to disagree =) let's all change subject, done talking about Alicia and Michael. Next year we'll be doing the same with his new gff LoL

Thanks for Hunger pic!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> What kind of pics with Leasy you mean? Please show me, I'm curious!



All of them? Lol. I'm on my phone and I struuuuuggle with posting pics (last time it took me like 10 edits, lol), but here are some links:

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhhvlf5zpy1qcmk5do1_500.jpg

http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/wenn2101783.jpg

http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwl7j2KPrL1r37nvho1_400.png

http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9kxj26N4k1rnybwwo1_500.jpg

http://41.media.tumblr.com/f808643ab417ef7976f1933ed3e17a84/tumblr_n04udqEQLr1tqfi62o1_400.jpg

http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/wenn2291765.jpg

Granted, he wasn't anywhere near as famous as today, so I don't think we'd see him doing these kinds of things as carefree and without thought as he did then (which is why now it seems like so much stilted PR). But body language doesn't lie, regardless of fame. And in most of these he's leaning so far into her, and on all the red carpet ones he's posed with his hand practically on her butt rather than waist or even lower back. And I didn't even realize he took her to the IG premiere, which was pretty ballsy if you know the history of how they got together. Even the top pic, how he tried to emulate that pose with AV, but the look in his eyes with Leasi... actually, looking at these pics again, I think he was obsessed with her. Sad. But, based on the evidence available, I just don't see him feeling this way about AV, or any of the other women he's been linked to TBH.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Ugh I knoowww! Jen and Oscar hasn't been in Montreal enough either. I wonder if they're filming Team Prof X first then the big stuff comes later? I know Fassy shot some scenes earlier before he went to Cannes so..

Oops this was supposed to be a reply to miasharma


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> All of them? Lol. I'm on my phone and I struuuuuggle with posting pics (last time it took me like 10 edits, lol), but here are some links:
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhhvlf5zpy1qcmk5do1_500.jpg
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/wenn2101783.jpg
> 
> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwl7j2KPrL1r37nvho1_400.png
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9kxj26N4k1rnybwwo1_500.jpg
> 
> http://41.media.tumblr.com/f808643ab417ef7976f1933ed3e17a84/tumblr_n04udqEQLr1tqfi62o1_400.jpg
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/wenn2291765.jpg
> 
> Granted, he wasn't anywhere near as famous as today, so I don't think we'd see him doing these kinds of things as carefree and without thought as he did then (which is why now it seems like so much stilted PR). But body language doesn't lie, regardless of fame. And in most of these he's leaning so far into her, and on all the red carpet ones he's posed with his hand practically on her butt rather than waist or even lower back. And I didn't even realize he took her to the IG premiere, which was pretty ballsy if you know the history of how they got together. Even the top pic, how he tried to emulate that pose with AV, but the look in his eyes with Leasi... actually, looking at these pics again, I think he was obsessed with her. Sad. But, based on the evidence available, I just don't see him feeling this way about AV, or any of the other women he's been linked to TBH.



Wow, beautiful pics. Yeah, they really look in love! They dated from 2007 to 2009? Thanks!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> All of them? Lol. I'm on my phone and I struuuuuggle with posting pics (last time it took me like 10 edits, lol), but here are some links:
> 
> 
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhhvlf5zpy1qcmk5do1_500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/wenn2101783.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwl7j2KPrL1r37nvho1_400.png
> 
> 
> 
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9kxj26N4k1rnybwwo1_500.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://41.media.tumblr.com/f808643ab417ef7976f1933ed3e17a84/tumblr_n04udqEQLr1tqfi62o1_400.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/wenn2291765.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, he wasn't anywhere near as famous as today, so I don't think we'd see him doing these kinds of things as carefree and without thought as he did then (which is why now it seems like so much stilted PR). But body language doesn't lie, regardless of fame. And in most of these he's leaning so far into her, and on all the red carpet ones he's posed with his hand practically on her butt rather than waist or even lower back. And I didn't even realize he took her to the IG premiere, which was pretty ballsy if you know the history of how they got together. Even the top pic, how he tried to emulate that pose with AV, but the look in his eyes with Leasi... actually, looking at these pics again, I think he was obsessed with her. Sad. But, based on the evidence available, I just don't see him feeling this way about AV, or any of the other women he's been linked to TBH.




I don't disagree that he was crazy about Leasi, I can see that too. But I think Alicia is the first woman he's felt like this about since then. IMO the pics of him kissing her in NYC betray an intensity and the candid pic of him hugging her from behind at the Monaco GP. Plus the accounts of people who have actually seen them together at Alicia's premiere, they all reported how loved up they are.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> *Yes,but it's possible to be realistic without exaggerating in one way or another.* At the last GP,their pics are only on a motosport photo agency. He was at her premiere and his presence has not been publicized by anyone. Is this a showmance?I don't think.





Morgane said:


> Twice? How dare they!   Actually there's only one pic of them kissing in NYC. *If they attend  each other's events,it doesn't mean they are not being discrete. They  are not hiding their relationship,they have no need to do that,and  Michael has not "hidden" any relationship in the past,BUT they are not  all over the place. Alicia attended his premiere but she was  photographed like every other actor there. If I didn't see his pics  here,on tumblr,I wouldn't know that he attended her premiere.*  Fans,people who follow closely his personal life have their own  perception of things. Personally speaking,I've different concepts of  what showmances and "Hollywood couples" are and how publicists work for  them.
> But let's agree to disagree.



^THIS.

I mean, this is like the 'sell out' thing. Those terms have a really  specific meaning, we can't use them at random.  To say that Michael is  doing a showmance is as absurd as saying that he is about to get married  with Alicia.

This is the man that has been working his *** off for years when he could have chose  a more easy and quick way to get at the top , capitalize on the buzz around him and become 'popular'-- but didn't. This is the man that managed to get nominated for an Oscar in one of the most competitive race of the last years (for an extremely unlikable character) without  campaign ( doing literally the minimum)  and lost only because Leto  was unbeatable. I'm not saying that he's a saint or perfect or whatever- we 'fans' all know some of his flaws BUT Michael is a man that want to estabilish himself in the industry- and you don't do that with a 'showmance' only some disgruntled fans can see. 




> Changing topic... I've never seen this  pic from  Hunger.
> http://fuoriposto.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/hunger1.jpg
> When he's in motion,it's more difficult to focus on details. His work is amazing and scary at the same time.


Sometime I wonder how much is dedication and how much is pure insanity .. to do that to your body O_O. I'm amazed/disgusted/scared all at once. 

Anyway, he gave a beautiful performance here---  and that long shot with Liam... wow just wow.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SigynLasgalen said:


> ^THIS.
> 
> I mean, this is like the 'sell out' thing. Those terms have a really  specific meaning, we can't use them at random.  To say that Michael is  doing a showmance is as absurd as saying that he is about to get married  with Alicia.
> 
> This is the man that has been working his *** off for years when he could have chose  a more easy and quick way to get at the top , capitalize on the buzz around him and become 'popular'-- but didn't. This is the man that managed to get nominated for an Oscar in one of the most competitive race of the last years (for an extremely unlikable character) without  campaign ( doing literally the minimum)  and lost only because Leto  was unbeatable. I'm not saying that he's a saint or perfect or whatever- we 'fans' all know some of his flaws BUT Michael is a man that want to estabilish himself in the industry- and you don't do that with a 'showmance' only some disgruntled fans can see.
> 
> 
> Sometime I wonder how much is dedication and how much is pure insanity .. to do that to your body O_O. I'm amazed/disgusted/scared all at once.
> 
> Anyway, he gave a beautiful performance here---  and that long shot with Liam... wow just wow.




Agree 100% with all you say 

Regarding Hunger, I find Michael's performance in that so extraordinary and moving, there was something almost spiritual about it. He's done great work since then but none that's surpassed Hunger IMO.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> pearlyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm consistent in my views, what's wrong with that? I'm not "personally invested" at all, but see reality for what it is and don't indulge in conspiracies like some. I can equally accuse you of being consistent in trivialising their relationship, every one of your posts does; you even go to Alicia's page to do it - so what is your motivation?? And I don't post "all over this series of tubes" either! Guess it suits you to think so because you are trying to make out like I'm the only person who thinks this way. As I told you before there are many others who do but don't feel comfortable saying so because of the hostility from certain posters.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my post history is far more diverse than yours, even within the MF & AV threads, although it's more normal I think to trivialize a celeb's relationships than it is to let everyone know they are so in love, even before anyone cares. I mean, literally every one of your posts except like three is about that one thing, that tells me you are invested. And it's your consistency that gives you away - it's not that you're the only one who thinks that way about MF & AV, or that similar ideas get repeated maybe even using the same language (all that is a given, the Internet is too big for only one person to think something, and ideas do spread), it's just that your syntax is identical everywhere. I can always tell when it's you, even since back in the days of the epic MG thread, that's all. I'm just so curious as to your particular why! Which you still haven't answered, lol. But that's okay, we should move on. My glue high is wearing off anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> End note: it's funny that the talk about hostility and people feeling uncomfortable posting because of it, as I've gotten pm's from people expressing that same exact thing. There are even comments in this thread from people who mention it.
Click to expand...


----------



## pearlyqueen

I'm flattered you could be bothered to check back all my posts, I can't be, but feel sure you exaggerate. And you're quite wrong to think I'm anybody else posting on other sites, but I guess as I can't prove that it will become a given fact... I don't see any of the MF/AV detractors ceasing to post whereas many who share my POV have and there are pm's instead. So I think it's pretty clear where the main hostility is coming from.


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> Guys, let change the subject lol. We won't really know Fassy and Alicia's relationship unless we are one of them. As far as I know, neither of the posters here are Michael or Alicia, so let's drop it because it's all speculation no matter what your viewpoint is.
> 
> NOW, on to more important things, do we know where Michael is these days?? James, nick and the guy who plays havoc were spotted out and about in Montreal last night. I wish Michael was with them  he needs to go back to Montreal ASAP.



I saw it, that's a cute pic, shame michael wasn't there! 
What's up with havok's hair though isn't he supposed to be in his late 30s/early 40s in this movie?   he still looks like he just got out of juvie


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't disagree that he was crazy about Leasi, I can see that too. But I think Alicia is the first woman he's felt like this about since then. IMO the pics of him kissing her in NYC betray an intensity and the candid pic of him hugging her from behind at the Monaco GP. Plus the accounts of people who have actually seen them together at Alicia's premiere, they all reported how loved up they are.



I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree, because to me it was the NY pics that made me actually start to wonder if he was faking it. Don't get me wrong, I think he legit likes her and I've always said they're at least in a real relationship. But, his body language and everything about those NY pics is all wrong, it looks like he's acting and gives off a whiff of "try hard" - which was especially noticeable to me since I am familiar with what he looks like doing that exact same pose when undeniably in love. Plus, I think I have a different POV because I saw everything documenting this relationship all at once, within the span of a week rather than months. So, to be fair, that could have effected my perception to make it seem more like shenanigans are afoot, but I think it just made it easier to see the obvious. It is not obvious to me that he feels that intense about AV.

Anyway, I'm going to stop now because my mind is capable of going to deep, dark places and now that I've dredged up those Leasi pics I've just had the realization of how easy it would be for Fassy to end up trapped if he's not careful because of what happened and the rumors that resulted, of how the knowledge of those rumors can always be used against him. Man, that is sad.


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> I saw it, that's a cute pic, shame michael wasn't there!
> What's up with havok's hair though isn't he supposed to be in his late 30s/early 40s in this movie?   he still looks like he just got out of juvie



I hate havocs hair too! He needs his hair cut into a more mature and professional look!! I don't even know how they are going to pass him off as a 40 year old. He looks in his early 20s right now lol

How old are magneto and prof X supposed to be during 80s??


----------



## Morgane

Is it possible to MOVE ON? Because people are not interested in what Kyoko Karenina thinks about Pearlyqueen or what the other users' PM boxes contain.


The Counselor's premiere,great pic:


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Is it possible to MOVE ON? Because people are not interested in what Kyoko Karenina thinks about Pearlyqueen or what the other users' PM boxes contain.
> 
> 
> The Counselor's premiere,great pic:



lol seriously can people just drop it???!! He looked so good in the counselor. Loved him with short hair in that movie


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> , of how the knowledge of those rumors can always be used against him. Man, that is sad.


And we agree.


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> I hate havocs hair too! He needs his hair cut into a more mature and professional look!! I don't even know how they are going to pass him off as a 40 year old. He looks in his early 20s right now lol
> 
> How old are magneto and prof X supposed to be during 80s??


Say apocalypse is set 20 years after first class, then charles and erik are supposed to be 50.
It's weird though, havok is probably 40,but then we have his younger brother cyclops who looks 17, that's a lot of age gap..


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> lol seriously can people just drop it???!! He looked so good in the counselor. Loved him with short hair in that movie



His last scene in Counselor broke my heart. I loved that film! =)


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> His last scene in Counselor broke my heart. I loved that film! =)


Many would disagree...  Actually,I think it will become a cult.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Many would disagree...  Actually,I think it will become a cult.



The film had its problems but God, I loved it. Besides Thelma and Louise and A Good Year, my fave film by Ridley Scott. Many disagree with me but I Love all those movies hahahha


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> Say apocalypse is set 20 years after first class, then charles and erik are supposed to be 50.
> It's weird though, havok is probably 40,but then we have his younger brother cyclops who looks 17, that's a lot of age gap..



I know!! All the ages are going to be so weird. I always thought Erik was 5 years or so older than Charles but I maybe wrong. In first class, charles came across as a college party boy where as Erik seemed more mature


----------



## SusanBeach

SusanBeach said:


> Michael have talked about this video for SAS, if I remember right he said it was his first job. He said something like swedes don't think naked people are à 'big thing'



Now I have found the interview there he talks about the SAS commercial
: funny , comes around 1.18!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EzPCBMPaSQ8


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> I know!! All the ages are going to be so weird. I always thought Erik was 5 years or so older than Charles but I maybe wrong. In first class, charles came across as a college party boy where as Erik seemed more mature



Charles was 30 in first class (1962) because he was 12 when he met Raven in 1944  
Erik seemed older to me too.  Lol i remember Matthew Vaughn said that they originally intended to make Erik younger than Charles until  Michael showed up looking like a 45 year old with his Jung moustache


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> *The film had its problems but God, I loved it*. Besides Thelma and Louise and A Good Year, my fave film by Ridley Scott. Many disagree with me but I Love all those movies hahahha



Me too. I'm pretty sure it's one of those movies that are going to be rehabilitated one day. It's pure nihilism. Like Michael's character we get dragged in the black depths of a world we don't really know/are ready to know and found ourselves hopelessly watching everything unfold and crumble before our eyes. It's definitely not an easy movie to watch, both for its content and the way they chose to tell the story.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Me too. I'm pretty sure it's one of those movies that are going to be rehabilitated one day. It's pure nihilism. Like Michael's character we get dragged in the black depths of a world we don't really know/are ready to know and found ourselves hopelessly watching everything unfold and crumble before our eyes. It's definitely not an easy movie to watch, both for its content and the way they chose to tell the story.



Yeah, underrated film that Will be more appreciated in the future. The beginning was a bit boring (except his sex scene of course) but after the story unfolds...wow, amazing, many unforgettable scenes. Diaz and the car, the lion, Michael's last scene, Pitt's last scene, all awesome. Agree, hard to watch indeed!


----------



## Hackensack

I'm glad I'm not the only one who loved _The Counselor_.  Only a few critics got it, but I think it will be a classic.


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> Me too. I'm pretty sure it's one of those movies that are going to be rehabilitated one day. *It's pure nihilism*. Like Michael's character we get dragged in the black depths of a world we don't really know/are ready to know and found ourselves hopelessly watching everything unfold and crumble before our eyes. It's definitely not an easy movie to watch, both for its content and the way they chose to tell the story.





Hackensack said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who loved _The Counselor_.  Only a few critics got it, but I think it will be a classic.



 It  received  a misjudged promotional campaign. McCarthy 's first original screenplay was harshly criticized,but I think it was just not completely understood.
It's probably already a cult classic..


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> Now I have found the interview there he talks about the SAS commercial
> : funny , comes around 1.18!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EzPCBMPaSQ8



That interview is great!


----------



## miasharma

guys, all this arguing on the forum today, its time for a FUN story!!!!

My friend is currently an undergrad at UC davis trying to get into their med school, so she is doing research in neurophsychology/psychiatry/nuerotransmitters. She is actually part of the research that has both graduate and undergrad students and one of the faculty advisors is apparently Michael's sister!!! My friend said that she has met his sister only a few times bc she mainly deals with grad students but said she is very nice and extremely intelligent! if you google catherine fassbender, she has her own faculty page at the UC davis website you guys can check out. 

Now the fun part: apparently michael's sister has two little kids!! my friend said it she had a four year old and a toddler! I NEVER KNEW MICHAEL WAS AN UNCLE!!!! (did any of the other posters here know that?)

Can you imagine how fun uncle michael is??? I bet he hung out with his sister and nephew/niece when he was shooting for jobs. For the non-americans here, UC Davis is in the bay area, really close to San francisco (which is also in the bay area)


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> guys, all this arguing on the forum today, its time for a FUN story!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My friend is currently an undergrad at UC davis trying to get into their med school, so she is doing research in neurophsychology/psychiatry/nuerotransmitters. She is actually part of the research that has both graduate and undergrad students and one of the faculty advisors is apparently Michael's sister!!! My friend said that she has met his sister only a few times bc she mainly deals with grad students but said she is very nice and extremely intelligent! if you google catherine fassbender, she has her own faculty page at the UC davis website you guys can check out.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the fun part: apparently michael's sister has two little kids!! my friend said it she had a four year old and a toddler! I NEVER KNEW MICHAEL WAS AN UNCLE!!!! (did any of the other posters here know that?)
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine how fun uncle michael is??? I bet he hung out with his sister and nephew/niece when he was shooting for jobs. For the non-americans here, UC Davis is in the bay area, really close to San francisco (which is also in the bay area)




Yes I knew he is an uncle, two nephews I believe. The youngest is 18 months old but I think the older one is more than 4 years old, more like aged 6?


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I knew he is an uncle, two nephews I believe. The youngest is 18 months old but I think the older one is more than 4 years old, more like aged 6?


oh okay then my friend was at least right about the younger one...lol. the older one being six makes sense. I think michael's sister is pretty old (in early 40s i think but im not sure)

Do you know about the sister's husband? my friend said the kids didnt look typically irish, they looked kinda indian-ish. I wonder if the husband is indian LOL


----------



## bhb2014

Michael must be the coolest uncle ever! Hahahaahaha His sister seems to be lovely =)


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> oh okay then my friend was at least right about the younger one...lol. the older one being six makes sense. I think michael's sister is pretty old (in early 40s i think but im not sure)
> 
> Do you know about the sister's husband? my friend said the kids didnt look typically irish, they looked kinda indian-ish. I wonder if the husband is indian LOL




His sister is 42 and the children's dad is Hispanic I think.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Michael must be the coolest uncle ever! Hahahaahaha His sister seems to be lovely =)


right!!! can you imagine! He would be such a cool dad too but I think he has zero interest in having his own kids


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> right!!! can you imagine! He would be such a cool dad too but I think he has zero interest in having his own kids



I thought Clooney would never get married and he did it. And now he's thinking about having kids. There's hope for Michael hahahha I can totally see him with ginger kids! =) When he finds the one we'll see him being the coolest dad in the world!


----------



## libeth

This thread,sometimes  :weird:  





Morgane said:


> If I didn't see his pics here,on tumblr,I wouldn't know that he attended her premiere. Fans,people who follow closely his personal life have their own perception of things.


 *still waiting for the Cannes photo-op stroll pics*   True.The general public and non-fans  don't give a damn about twitter sightings,tumblr pics,youtube videos if _mainstream_ websites don't publish them.   





SigynLasgalen said:


> Sometime I wonder how much is dedication and how much is pure insanity .. to do that to your body O_O. I'm amazed/disgusted/scared all at once.   Anyway, he gave a beautiful performance here---  and that long shot with Liam... wow just wow.


 The 20-minute single take is terrific.Terrific piece of acting and direction.    Derelict,starring Michael Fassbender  http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...nto-2-1-2-hour-black-and-white-movie-20150612


----------



## libeth

miasharma said:


> guys, all this arguing on the forum today, its time for a FUN story!!!!
> 
> My friend is currently an undergrad at UC davis trying to get into their med school, so she is doing research in neurophsychology/psychiatry/nuerotransmitters. She is actually part of the research that has both graduate and undergrad students and one of the faculty advisors is apparently Michael's sister!!! My friend said that she has met his sister only a few times bc she mainly deals with grad students but said she is very nice and extremely intelligent! if you google catherine fassbender, she has her own faculty page at the UC davis website you guys can check out.
> 
> Now the fun part: apparently michael's sister has two little kids!! my friend said it she had a four year old and a toddler! I NEVER KNEW MICHAEL WAS AN UNCLE!!!! (did any of the other posters here know that?)
> 
> Can you imagine how fun uncle michael is??? I bet he hung out with his sister and nephew/niece when he was shooting for jobs. For the non-americans here, UC Davis is in the bay area, really close to San francisco (which is also in the bay area)



 I knew it. When his parents and his sister were in LA for the Oscars,he was also seen playing with his niece /nephew  in a restaurant.


----------



## miasharma

libeth said:


> I knew it. When his parents and his sister were in LA for the Oscars,he was also seen playing with his niece /nephew  in a restaurant.



Oh wow I didn't know he was an uncle until yesterday lol. We're there pics of him and his fam at the restaurant or just someone saw them and posted about it??


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Oh wow I didn't know he was an uncle until yesterday lol. We're there pics of him and his fam at the restaurant or just someone saw them and posted about it??



Me neither LOL I knew he had a sister living in US only. But last year there was a pic of him with two friends in London during Summer and he looked so cute pushing the little girl's carriage  He'll be such a cool dad!


----------



## libeth

miasharma said:


> Oh wow I didn't know he was an uncle until yesterday lol. We're there pics of him and his fam at the restaurant or just someone saw them and posted about it??



Sadly,no pics.   Someone saw them.


----------



## bhb2014




----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> It  received  a misjudged promotional campaign. McCarthy 's first original screenplay was harshly criticized,but I think it was just not completely understood.
> It's probably already a cult classic..



No, that script was awful! It deserved all the criticism. And I actually like the resulting film, but I think that's more a testament to ridley scott being a good filmmaker. He managed to make all those pages and pages of pseudo-philosophical monologues visually interesting! Plus, MF looked beautiful in that movie, lol. I agree the movie will become a cult classic!

Hopefully Danny Boyle can do the same thing with Jobs, which also has a lot of people just standing around talking in the screenplay.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> No, that script was awful! It deserved all the criticism. And I actually like the resulting film, but I think that's more a testament to ridley scott being a good filmmaker. He managed to make all those pages and pages of pseudo-philosophical monologues visually interesting! Plus, MF looked beautiful in that movie, lol. I agree the movie will become a cult classic!
> 
> Hopefully Danny Boyle can do the same thing with Jobs, which also has a lot of people just standing around talking in the screenplay.



I died with him in this scene. DIED.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnXFmikPBnM

And this scene with Natalie Dormer...OMG.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNVFopf5iCY

Attention to his pants detail


----------



## PSawyer

miasharma said:


> oh okay then my friend was at least right about the younger one...lol. the older one being six makes sense. I think michael's sister is pretty old (in early 40s i think but im not sure)
> 
> Do you know about the sister's husband? my friend said the kids didnt look typically irish, they looked kinda indian-ish. I wonder if the husband is indian LOL



Some years ago, I read that his sister is married to a Brazilian guy, I don't know if this is true.
http://lokimaxiejackie.tumblr.com/post/14576537428/fassy-using-havaianas-sandals-with-the-flag-of


----------



## miasharma

PSawyer said:


> Some years ago, I read that his sister is married to a Brazilian guy, I don't know if this is true.
> http://lokimaxiejackie.tumblr.com/post/14576537428/fassy-using-havaianas-sandals-with-the-flag-of



Oh okay yeah he could definitely be Brazilian then! Also someone here said that Michael had two nephews but I think younger toddler is girl! A niece and nephew for Fassy! Perfect


----------



## mollie12

miasharma said:


> Oh wow I didn't know he was an uncle until yesterday lol. We're there pics of him and his fam at the restaurant or just someone saw them and posted about it??



I'm pretty sure that Lainey was the one who spotted them, though at first she wasn't sure who Catherine and the kids were.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I thought Clooney would never get married and he did it. And now he's thinking about having kids. There's hope for Michael hahahha I can totally see him with ginger kids! =) When he finds the one we'll see him being the coolest dad in the world!



Omg hahaha do you think Michael is a ginger?? He definitely has ginger beard but I think the hair on his head are like mousy brown. His hair changes color in different lights but It never have been start red to me. His sister or parents aren't ginger either!! 

James mcavoy has brown hair on his head but a fire ginger beard but his son still has dark brown hair lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Omg hahaha do you think Michael is a ginger?? He definitely has ginger beard but I think the hair on his head are like mousy brown. His hair changes color in different lights but It never have been start red to me. His sister or parents aren't ginger either!!
> 
> 
> 
> James mcavoy has brown hair on his head but a fire ginger beard but his son still has dark brown hair lol




Michael has dark red hair, it isn't brown. And his sister's youngest child is a boy.


----------



## Allie28

ETA:  Sorry.  Thought this was giving a release date.  Turns out it was an old article just about filming starting.  My bad.

But on topic:  Michael sure is looking good!!


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael has dark red hair, it isn't brown. And his sister's youngest child is a boy.



Lol how are you so sure that the younger one is a boy?? Do you know the sister personally/have you seen the kid? My friend said that the sister referred to the baby as a "she" and "her" so it is probably a little girl not a boy


----------



## miasharma

http://klassyfassy.tumblr.com/image/121462767495

ughhh such a good looking man. did he get his teeth whitened?? they are looking so good, there was a time when his teeth were looking so yellow I couldnt stand it lol


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> http://klassyfassy.tumblr.com/image/121462767495
> 
> ughhh such a good looking man. did he get his teeth whitened?? they are looking so good, there was a time when his teeth were looking so yellow I couldnt stand it lol



Hahahaahha sometimes His teeth look yellow, others white...it's weird LoL you see, his hair is a bit ginger like his beard! =)


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Hahahaahha sometimes His teeth look yellow, others white...it's weird LoL you see, his hair is a bit ginger like his beard! =)


hahaha yeah i hope he got his teeth whitened, they were looking real bad before. He seems to have had braces too which is unique, most older europeans dont seem to have gotten a lot of ortho treatment--( omg please dont hate me for this comment, I am not perpetuating the "europeans have bad teeth" stereotype, just that I dont see a lot of europeans getting braces lol). 

anyways, micheal's teeth looking good these days. I hope he is trying to quit smoking too. I see him chewing a lot of gum and chewing on a toothpick, probably that is a substitute for smoking hahaha


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Lol how are you so sure that the younger one is a boy?? Do you know the sister personally/have you seen the kid? My friend said that the sister referred to the baby as a "she" and "her" so it is probably a little girl not a boy




The younger one was born in December 2013 so not really a baby any more, a toddler now and I trust my source re the gender.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> hahaha yeah i hope he got his teeth whitened, they were looking real bad before. He seems to have had braces too which is unique, most older europeans dont seem to have gotten a lot of ortho treatment--( omg please dont hate me for this comment, I am not perpetuating the "europeans have bad teeth" stereotype, just that I dont see a lot of europeans getting braces lol).
> 
> anyways, micheal's teeth looking good these days. I hope he is trying to quit smoking too. I see him chewing a lot of gum and chewing on a toothpick, probably that is a substitute for smoking hahaha




Europeans have been getting orthodontic work (braces) since the 1960's!! Don't know what makes you think otherwise. Michael is still smoking btw...


----------



## wee drop o bush

pearlyqueen said:


> Europeans have been getting orthodontic work (braces) since the 1960's!! Don't know what makes you think otherwise.




This! I'm the same age as MF and I had orthodontic braces here in Ireland when I was a teenager. 
Not hating on you miasharma, just correcting your erroneous assumption.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> The younger one was born in December 2013 so not really a baby any more, a toddler now and I trust my source re the gender.



How do you know all of this? You have friends Who know His sister or something? Even if I tried a lot I wouldn't find any info like that about her. Thanks anyway!


----------



## bhb2014

Oh I found out why Michael went to Marrakech in April, before he went to Spain a few days later. There was a WTCC event over there but it's not that huge as a F1 one for him to be noticed. He really loves racing doesn't he? LoL Maybe he'll become another Patrick Dempsey =)


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> What "partying" life is this then?
> 
> I'm amazed you can't see how Alicia is being treated differently to his previous girlfriends; how many did he take to premieres of his films? Who else's premieres did he attend...or any event of theirs? Who else did he take to Grand Prixs with him? And before you say oh he wasn't as well known in the past.... he has been widely photographed at Grand Prixs since 2011 which would cover his time with Zoe and Nicole but he didn't take either of them, nor did he have them with him at any of his premieres aside from the films they co starred in with him. If he had attended any of their events he was well enough known then to be mentioned....but he wasn't...And tbh I think you are exaggerating how well known he is; the majority of people are still pretty clueless about him, more would have heard of him but most would have difficulty putting a face to the name or recognising him....he definitely doesn't fit in a "Hollywood couple" category, nor does he want to.
> 
> As for there being "no spark", seriously, how on earth would you know or be in a position to know unless you had personally seen them together? Funny thing is, people who have seen them together say quite the opposite and speak of them being very loved up...
> 
> There is nothing to suggest he's doing anything to publicise his relationship with Alicia, if anything the reverse is true. He certainly doesn't hide her, but why should he? She's his girlfriend and he's probably very proud to have her. But if he wanted to pimp it out he could do so much more....However that's just not Michael's style, he is a private man and will remain one. Just remember there are doubtless dozens of other places they've been to, things they've done together that nobody has a clue about. It's only in certain places he gets reported on/papped like Cannes, NYC, Grand Prixs and events. The rest of the time he remains under the radar which is where he wants to stay.



The same arguement about his relationship with Alicia and how could anyone know about the spark he has with her, could also be said of his other relationships the fans are aware of. 
You don't know if previous girlfriends said they didnt want to go to F1 events or not for example.
When he was dating Nicole she did go to a film festival with him and was cut out of most published pictures, he took both Leisi and another Asian girlfriend to premieres for example, they were big events in his life at the time

None of us know the details of the relationship or how long it will last.

Let's be happy for him and stop trying to force an opinion of how much more less or more serious this is to previous relationships in his eyes as we don't know.
It is truly pointless.


----------



## bhb2014

Love this pics 

www.michaelfassbenderfan.net


----------



## Lilmix

Sorry if it looks like I have brought up a dead horse in my last post. I just caught up after being away for a while.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Sorry if it looks like I have brought up a dead horse in my last post. I just caught up after being away for a while.



Don't worry, we already got over that repetitive subject LOL


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> The younger one was born in December 2013 so not really a baby any more, a toddler now and I trust my source re the gender.


OMG you sound like TMZ with your "sources" lol. I guess if your source knows more than the mother herself, then we should all believe you and your source. Maybe the mommy just got confused on the gender of her child hahahahaa


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Europeans have been getting orthodontic work (braces) since the 1960's!! Don't know what makes you think otherwise. Michael is still smoking btw...


oops sorry, I mean getting braces for cosmetic reasons... did not mean to offend you!

BUT I read in my ortho textbook in undergrad dental school that most europeans did not get orthodontic treatment unless they needed correction for the way their jaws come together to bite (skeletal correction) or their teeth come together to bite (malocclusion). aka most europeans chose to forego orthodontic treatment if it was solely for cosmetic appearence. That is what I was basing the last post on...but I ommitted the key words so it came across wrong. whoops. 

but its all changing nowadays since more and more people/parents of young children care about the way their teeth look, now just how the teeth function.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> oops sorry, I mean getting braces for cosmetic reasons... did not mean to offend you!
> 
> BUT I read in my ortho textbook in undergrad dental school that most europeans did not get orthodontic treatment unless they needed correction for the way their jaws come together to bite (skeletal correction) or their teeth come together to bite (malocclusion). aka most europeans chose to forego orthodontic treatment if it was solely for cosmetic appearence. That is what I was basing the last post on...but I ommitted the key words so it came across wrong. whoops.
> 
> but its all changing nowadays since more and more people/parents of young children care about the way their teeth look, now just how the teeth function.



I was looking for some pics of his teeth and they look fine. I remember seeing some yellowish images but I only found pretty white ones LOL I know people who have their teeth a bit yellow because of smoking but I don't think it's his case. If it is, he probably did some treatment or something


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> OMG you sound like TMZ with your "sources" lol. I guess if your source knows more than the mother herself, then we should all believe you and your source. Maybe the mommy just got confused on the gender of her child hahahahaa




I stand by what I said; I'm just not revealing how I know. Believe it or not, makes no odds to me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> oops sorry, I mean getting braces for cosmetic reasons... did not mean to offend you!
> 
> BUT I read in my ortho textbook in undergrad dental school that most europeans did not get orthodontic treatment unless they needed correction for the way their jaws come together to bite (skeletal correction) or their teeth come together to bite (malocclusion). aka most europeans chose to forego orthodontic treatment if it was solely for cosmetic appearence. That is what I was basing the last post on...but I ommitted the key words so it came across wrong. whoops.
> 
> but its all changing nowadays since more and more people/parents of young children care about the way their teeth look, now just how the teeth function.




Well as a European I can assure you orthodontic treatment has been available for cosmetic reasons for over 40 years. In the UK the cost of this is covered by the NHS so everybody has had access to it.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I was looking for some pics of his teeth and they look fine. I remember seeing some yellowish images but I only found pretty white ones LOL I know people who have their teeth a bit yellow because of smoking but I don't think it's his case. If it is, he probably did some treatment or something


LOL his smile is so cute and goofy! definitely his best feature for me hahahah


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Well as a European I can assure you orthodontic treatment has been available for cosmetic reasons for over 40 years. In the UK the cost of this is covered by the NHS so everybody has had access to it.


thats cool. I wish the government paid for my braces. they are too damn expensive. oh well good for everyone in the UK.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> LOL his smile is so cute and goofy! definitely his best feature for me hahahah



I love fan arts of his smile and sharks


----------



## miasharma

wee drop o bush said:


> This! I'm the same age as MF and I had orthodontic braces here in Ireland when I was a teenager.
> Not hating on you miasharma, just correcting your erroneous assumption.


oops sorry, I mean getting braces for cosmetic reasons... did not mean to offend you!

BUT I read in my ortho textbook in undergrad dental school that most europeans did not get orthodontic treatment unless they needed correction for the way their jaws come together to bite (skeletal correction) or their teeth come together to bite (malocclusion). aka most europeans chose to forego orthodontic treatment if it was solely for cosmetic appearence. That is what I was basing the last post on...but I ommitted the key words so it came across wrong. whoops. 

but its all changing nowadays since more and more people/parents of young children care about the way their teeth look, now just how the teeth function.

This is what I replied to Pearlyqueen. apologies if you took offense to my previous post!!!


----------



## bhb2014

Love this one


----------



## gingerglory

Out of lurking...

Michael has two nephews. He talked about them when he was in LA for Golden Globes in 2014. You can see the video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrq1GBQ13aE&feature=youtu.be His sister with her two boys and his parents were all there for him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> thats cool. I wish the government paid for my braces. they are too damn expensive. oh well good for everyone in the UK.




That's why we British value our NHS so much [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Out of lurking...
> 
> Michael has two nephews. He talked about them when he was in LA for Golden Globes in 2014. You can see the video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrq1GBQ13aE&feature=youtu.be His sister with her two boys and his parents were all there for him.




Thank you for posting this - had never seen it before! My "source" is 100% reliable but I have no intention of giving any more details. And you can't beat a cup of tea with breakfast [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Out of lurking...
> 
> Michael has two nephews. He talked about them when he was in LA for Golden Globes in 2014. You can see the video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrq1GBQ13aE&feature=youtu.be His sister with her two boys and his parents were all there for him.



Oh cool! She has two boys so Michael could have a daughter one day. I'd die to see how she would look like  Thanks!


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> This thread,sometimes  :weird:   *still waiting for the Cannes photo-op stroll pics*   True.The general public and non-fans  don't give a damn about twitter sightings,tumblr pics,youtube videos if _mainstream_ websites don't publish them.    The 20-minute single take is terrific.Terrific piece of acting and direction.    Derelict,starring Michael Fassbender  http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...nto-2-1-2-hour-black-and-white-movie-20150612


  The Alien-Prometheus mashup!!!  I didn't love the film,but he gives one of his finest performances.



Lilmix said:


> When he was dating Nicole she did go to a film festival with him and was cut out of most published pictures, he took both Leisi and another Asian girlfriend to premieres for example, they were big events in his life at the time
> 
> None of us know the details of the relationship or how long it will last.
> 
> Let's be happy for him and stop trying to force an opinion of how much more less or more serious this is to previous relationships in his eyes as we don't know.
> It is truly pointless.


I don't want to bring up a dead horse either  but I totally agree.He's obviously more famous now and he was more carefree with Maiko or Leasi Andrews (mollie12 made a good point about the difference between casual and official events),but he's not doing anything "special" with Alicia.


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> hahaha yeah i hope he got his teeth whitened, they were looking real bad before. *He seems to have had braces too which is unique, *most older europeans dont seem to have gotten a lot of ortho treatment--( omg please dont hate me for this comment, I am not perpetuating the "europeans have bad teeth" stereotype, just that I dont see a lot of europeans getting braces lol).
> 
> anyways, micheal's teeth looking good these days. I hope he is trying to quit smoking too. I see him chewing a lot of gum and chewing on a toothpick, probably that is a substitute for smoking hahaha


Actually his teeth have always been straight.But he smokes a lot (add tea,coffee),so even if he whitens them,the  effects don't last.



gingerglory said:


> Out of lurking...
> 
> Michael has two nephews. He talked about them when he was in LA for Golden Globes in 2014. You can see the video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrq1GBQ13aE&feature=youtu.be His sister with her two boys and his parents were all there for him.


Thanks for the video.


----------



## Morgane

Shark grin!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> The Alien-Prometheus mashup!!!  I didn't love the film,but he gives one of his finest performances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to bring up a dead horse either  but I totally agree.He's obviously more famous now and he was more carefree with Maiko or Leasi Andrews (mollie12 made a good point about the difference between casual and official events),but he's not doing anything "special" with Alicia.




Disagree - he hasn't been this hot on a woman since Leasi and there is plenty of detail to support my POV. The only film festival Nicole accompanied him to was Venice for Shame which she was also in. He had many events and premieres between 2010 and 2014 but took no girlfriends with him, nor did he attend any of theirs. Just one example of Alicia getting "special" treatment.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Shark grin!



It's funny that all gingers I know smile like that LOL 

Guys, soon Ubisoft will start its pannel at E3, will they talk about the AC? Or will they only promote the game? I'm very curious! Two months to start shooting only 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uoo...ne--2-odsocmed-17-23-ACS_E3WR_TW--17-2-8-0615


----------



## Ms Kiah

Same old same old in this thread. I think this is why there's such a backlash against Alicia because a certain segment are shoving her down everyone's throat. Just let her be great on her own if that's what she is. No need to attach her to Michael at every opportunity. Or degrade his other relationships to make her seem better and special.

I never thought he would start whitening his teeth but I noticed it a while back.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Same old same old in this thread. I think this is why there's such a backlash against Alicia because a certain segment are shoving her down everyone's throat. Just let her be great on her own if that's what she is. No need to attach her to Michael at every opportunity. Or degrade his other relationships to make her seem better and special.
> 
> I never thought he would start whitening his teeth but I noticed it a while back.



I tried to find pics of his teeth before but I couldn't. In all pics they look perfect and very white  I know many people who smoke a lot like him and still have nice teeth and a few who ended up with yellow ones. Maybe he did some treatment, maybe not. Now he looks great anyway!


----------



## Ms Kiah

His teeth were yellowish before. There were debates about it in earlier threads. People saying that in Europe it wasn't as big of a deal to not have "perfect white" teeth and leave him alone.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> His teeth were yellowish before. There were debates about it in earlier threads. People saying that in Europe it wasn't as big of a deal to not have "perfect white" teeth and leave him alone.



Yeah, I agree with that. As much as it looks prettier to have white teeth in our society, let him have his yellow teeth LOL if he's happy with them and this isn't bad for his health...  I couldn't find any pic of his teeth like that!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I guess it goes to show that not just women are forced to succumb to certain standards of beauty.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yeah whiter than white teeth are kind of an American fetish that Europeans aren't that bothered about. Naturally teeth come in varying shades, having "yellower" teeth doesn't make them less perfect or unattractive.


----------



## FassbenderLover

The natural color of teeth is off white/yellow. Whitening your teeth causes damage. A lot of us have gotten our teeth cleaned and do they end up white afterwards or does the color remain the same? Michael's teeth are fine but smoking isn't good. Since he's an actor its like he's supposed to have white teeth. It looks good on him and on actors who do whiten their teeth but it is unnatural


----------



## SusanBeach

The first time I visited US I was very surprised, (20 years ago) I thought everyone had braces 
Of course many teenagers have braces in Sweden but I think it´s more frequent in US, at least then.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> The natural color of teeth is off white/yellow. Whitening your teeth causes damage. A lot of us have gotten our teeth cleaned and do they end up white afterwards or does the color remain the same? Michael's teeth are fine but smoking isn't good. Since he's an actor its like he's supposed to have white teeth. It looks good on him and on actors who do whiten their teeth but it is unnatural



I've never done that =) If His health is fine he can have purple teeth if he wants to LoL I agree about smoking, that's a really bad habit. I hope he quits if one day he has children. That's a pretty good reason to stop! Hahaha


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> The natural color of teeth is off white/yellow. Whitening your teeth causes damage. A lot of us have gotten our teeth cleaned and do they end up white afterwards or does the color remain the same? Michael's teeth are fine but smoking isn't good. Since he's an actor its like he's supposed to have white teeth. It looks good on him and on actors who do whiten their teeth but it is unnatural


whitening teeth does not cause permanent physical damage to teeth, per say but it does make teeth very sensitive. it should not be done very frequently. But i do think Michael's yellow teeth were definitely caused by smoking combined with heavy tea/coffee drinking!! he still looks good no matter what!


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah whiter than white teeth are kind of an American fetish that Europeans aren't that bothered about. Naturally teeth come in varying shades, having "yellower" teeth doesn't make them less perfect or unattractive.


very true!! really really white teeth makes people look really weird/robotic even. I think Michael's yellow teeth were caused by smoking tho...he had distinct staining between teeth which is seen after years of heavy smoking. I hope he quits soon. smoking is making him look older than he is, combined with his non-stop working on one project after another!


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Thank you for posting this - had never seen it before! My "source" is 100% reliable but I have no intention of giving any more details. And you can't beat a cup of tea with breakfast [emoji3]



oh man!!! your sources were on point then! hahaha
I should have a talk with my sources about giving me wrong info, what the heck!

PS tea makes everything better. I would drink tea with every meal if I could


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> Disagree - he hasn't been this hot on a woman since Leasi and there is plenty of detail to support my POV. The only film festival Nicole accompanied him to was Venice for Shame which she was also in. He had many events and premieres between 2010 and 2014 but took no girlfriends with him, nor did he attend any of theirs. Just one example of Alicia getting "special" treatment.


 
You wont let this be . You have some kind of agenda whether it be personal or otherwise, and I doubt anyone here will believe you now even if you say you do not. Does it really matter if a bunch of strangers agree with you on this laboured point that much?
I actually agree with you on the majority, but I myself am finding it really cringy and a little creepy the way you keep harboring on about it.
Your either an overly invested fan (and most are fairly interested fans here), an ex-partner/gf/fwb/shag who identifies with Alicia more than with other girlfriends perhaps or someone's PR, or the people themselves. None of these options is healthy on the purse forum. 
Whoever you are of the catagory above, please chill out, as the only certain thing is that we dont know what will happen in the future.
If they split, you will be left with egg on your face. Its not worth it, Michael is too unpredictable (sorry if its you Mike... but thats how you come across, buts it also how you keep us fans on our toes )


----------



## BadAzzBish

miasharma said:


> OMG you sound like TMZ with your "sources" lol. I guess if your source knows more than the mother herself, then we should all believe you and your source. *Maybe the mommy just got confused on the gender of her child* hahahahaa



Weird how so many posters have "sources" and "inside information"??


----------



## Lilmix

BadAzzBish said:


> Weird how so many posters have "sources" and "inside information"??


 
 yes I agree, except the person who claims to have the "sources" is not just a regular fan. I am in fact now convinced they actually know Micheal in some capacity. I think they should be careful because if their posting here is not sanctioned or authorised, they are sticking out like a sore thumb and will eventually blow their cover. This person knows Micheal (or maybe at least they used to) and is using that to push opinion and gain popularity on a fansite. Super creepy (shudders).


----------



## BadAzzBish

Lilmix said:


> yes I agree, except the person who claims to have the "sources" is not just a regular fan. I am in fact now convinced they actually know Micheal in some capacity. I think they should be careful because if their posting here is not sanctioned or authorised, they are sticking out like a sore thumb and will eventually blow their cover. This person knows Micheal (or maybe at least they used to) and is using that to push opinion and gain popularity on a fansite. Super creepy (shudders).



Who knows who they are  but their agenda is quite clear!   Like I said previously, I'm sure things will change after AC premieres (or even earlier). Fassy has a habit of moving on quickly ,) Tbh I'm just looking forward to seeing Macbeth and the response during the awards season. The chemistry between him and Marion is electric!


----------



## bhb2014

BadAzzBish said:


> Who knows who they are  but their agenda is quite clear!   Like I said previously, I'm sure things will change after AC premieres (or even earlier). Fassy has a habit of moving on quickly ,) Tbh I'm just looking forward to seeing Macbeth and the response during the awards season. The chemistry between him and Marion is electric!



hahahahhahaha Michael is so INTO Alicia that he let this happen. And right in front of her LOL kidding but jeez, let's freaking wait before saying they're soulmates (I honestly think they're not). This girl's agenda to repete every single day that M and A are perfect for each other is annoying. She's either a super fan of both (although she has weird sources) and is too happy they're together or she's a really bad PR.


----------



## bhb2014

Changing subject AGAIN, where is this? 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1008171300223826789_2024546389


----------



## FassbenderLover

I'm sure it's not hard to dig up info on Michael's sister and see who she's married to and how many kids she has. The internet can be a great "source" of information


----------



## karma70

bhb2014 said:


> Changing subject AGAIN, where is this?
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1008171300223826789_2024546389


It's from the film Eden lake.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Strange how only one POV is allowed on here...I can't express mine without being jumped on.None of you have issues with others posting the same old tired stuff. I'm confident you're wrong but have to keep quiet? Is that how it works here? My posts are in response to others, I haven't started any. Why don't you jump on the two posters today who repeated what many of you keep regurgitating? And I'm accused of having an agenda....?? Ironic or what? And if you think it's easy digging up info on Michael's sister I challenge you to....


----------



## bhb2014

karma70 said:


> It's from the film Eden lake.



Thanks


----------



## miasharma

Lilmix said:


> yes I agree, except the person who claims to have the "sources" is not just a regular fan. I am in fact now convinced they actually know Micheal in some capacity. I think they should be careful because if their posting here is not sanctioned or authorised, they are sticking out like a sore thumb and will eventually blow their cover. This person knows Micheal (or maybe at least they used to) and is using that to push opinion and gain popularity on a fansite. Super creepy (shudders).


lol my "source" was a friend who worked on the research at UC davis that michael's sister was an adviser on...she gave me some incorrect info regarding the age/sex of the sister's kids but whatever, I mean its not like she went ahead and asked michael's sister the info, it was just stuff that came up in conversation.

There are other posters here who have really really reliable "sources" (We all know who I am talking about). I think this person is either Michael's family member or a good friend and personally knows him and his family and is enamored with his new lady love.
Or less likely, this person is friends or family of Alicia and has met Michael and his family. 

Of course we all know she wants alicia and michael to marry and live happily ever after and have tons of ginger/swede kids LOL

on another note, since we all have been talking about teeth today, Alicia should get her bottom teeth fixed, they are too crowded (((


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Out of lurking...
> 
> Michael has two nephews. He talked about them when he was in LA for Golden Globes in 2014. You can see the video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mrq1GBQ13aE&feature=youtu.be His sister with her two boys and his parents were all there for him.



Welcome gingerglory and thanks for the video!  

Well, there ya go.  Straight from Michael's mouth.  I'd think that would be a good enough source.  Surely, he'd know if he had two nephews or not. 

I bet he's a super fun uncle.  He probably doesn't get to see them nearly as much as he'd like but I imagine his birthday and Christmas presents to them are off the charts.... especially if they're into X-Men, lol!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Ms Kiah said:


> Same old same old in this thread. I think this is why there's such a backlash against Alicia because a certain segment are shoving her down everyone's throat. Just let her be great on her own if that's what she is. No need to attach her to Michael at every opportunity. Or degrade his other relationships to make her seem better and special.



This +1,000,000! The first negative thing said about her was "I don't get the hype, I find her boring and forgettable, can someone explain?" Which isn't that bad really, but you'd think I had dragged her to hell and back based on the response. Which is what turned my original "meh" into "EFF this chick! I'm sick of her!" I guess it's really her overzealous fans hijacking anything with Fassbender's name that I'm actually sick of, which is too bad for her. 



Lilmix said:


> You wont let this be . You have some kind of agenda whether it be personal or otherwise, and I doubt anyone here will believe you now even if you say you do not. Does it really matter if a bunch of strangers agree with you on this laboured point that much?
> I actually agree with you on the majority, but I myself am finding it really cringy and a little creepy the way you keep harboring on about it.
> Your either an overly invested fan (and most are fairly interested fans here), an ex-partner/gf/fwb/shag who identifies with Alicia more than with other girlfriends perhaps or someone's PR, or the people themselves. None of these options is healthy on the purse forum.
> Whoever you are of the catagory above, please chill out, as the only certain thing is that we dont know what will happen in the future.
> If they split, you will be left with egg on your face. Its not worth it, Michael is too unpredictable (sorry if its you Mike... but thats how you come across, buts it also how you keep us fans on our toes )



This also! I vote for overly invested fan (who may or may not have a fan site and/or blog). She wishes she was Michael's friend, she's definitely not his family, and I hope she's not PR because that is... not good. If she is PR, then Paula you need better interns! Lol.


----------



## BadAzzBish

FassbenderLover said:


> I'm sure it's not hard to dig up info on Michael's sister and see who she's married to and how many kids she has. *The internet can be a great "source" of information*



^This! Along with their imaginations.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Strange how only one POV is allowed on here...*I can't express mine without being jumped on.* None of you have issues with others posting the same old tired stuff. I'm confident you're wrong but have to keep quiet? Is that how it works here? *My posts are in response to others, I haven't started any.*



How can you be "jumped on" for expressing your POV, when by your own admission all your posts are "responses" to others, in which you either effusively agree with people who share your POV (proving that yes, different POVs are allowed) or in which you actually "jump on" others whose POV differs from yours? Curious.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Welcome gingerglory and thanks for the video!
> 
> Well, there ya go.  Straight from Michael's mouth.  I'd think that would be a good enough source.  Surely, he'd know if he had two nephews or not.
> 
> I bet he's a super fun uncle.  He probably doesn't get to see them nearly as much as he'd like but I imagine his birthday and Christmas presents to them are off the charts.... especially if they're into X-Men, lol!



Me too! I can't wait to see him as a dad, he would be so cool  Can you imagine having a daddy who played Magneto and AC? Superdad!


----------



## Oldsoul

pearlyqueen said:


> Strange how only one POV is allowed on here...I can't express mine without being jumped on.None of you have issues with others posting the same old tired stuff. I'm confident you're wrong but have to keep quiet? Is that how it works here? My posts are in response to others, I haven't started any. Why don't you jump on the two posters today who repeated what many of you keep regurgitating? And I'm accused of having an agenda....?? Ironic or what? And if you think it's easy digging up info on Michael's sister I challenge you to....


I have no problem believing that MF can have stronger feelings for one woman over another. Heck! He may  be madly in Love with AV...although he's probably been there before. However what bothers me about some of your recent posts is that you appear to imply that MF seems to operate on a caste system as to how he treats his girlfriends. Some are/were not good enough for the Main Stage and were regulated to the Back Stage or even worse not brought to the show at all!

If what I have inferred from what you said is correct and your summation is correct. I am troubled, because if this is who he is, then this not a man I can like, respect or spend another dime or time fangirling on. I hope I am wrong on both counts.
By the way Shame premiered at the 2011 Venice Festival. NB accompanied him to the 2012 Festival where he was a judge alongside Ridley Scott of a Short Film competition, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Allie28

karma70 said:


> It's from the film Eden lake.



This is the one film of Michael's I simply cannot watch.  I can't watch two hours of him being cruelly tortured no matter how beautiful he looks in the first part of the film!


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> How can you be "jumped on" for expressing your POV, when by your own admission all your posts are "responses" to others, in which you either effusively agree with people who share your POV (proving that yes, different POVs are allowed) or in which you actually "jump on" others whose POV differs from yours? Curious.



Exactly. She complains about that but when we disagree with her she says we're wrong and they're in love and blablabla. WTF? She has started many repeated conversations, all of them connected to Alicia LOL


----------



## Morgane

.





pearlyqueen said:


> Disagree - he hasn't been this hot on a woman since Leasi and there is plenty of detail to support my POV. The only film festival Nicole accompanied him to was Venice for Shame which she was also in. He had many events and premieres between 2010 and 2014 but took no girlfriends with him, nor did he attend any of theirs. Just one example of Alicia getting "special" treatment.


I don't want to repeat the same things AGAIN ,but actually I'm the one here who always says that it doesn't make sense to judge their relationship from two pics where they were clearly uncomfortable to begin with. I was mainly replying to the criticism that he's acting  so differently than in the past. If I'm not wrong,Nicole accompanied him to the Venice festival for a project related to YouTube. It was the year after Shame. Leasi is the last gf that I've seen posing with him on red carpets,etc.. But things can't be really compared,that was my point. 


Can't we stop with the (silly) personal attacks,please?


----------



## Katespadegurl

Oldsoul said:


> I have no problem believing that MF can have stronger feelings for one woman over another. Heck! He may  be madly in Love with AV...although he's probably been there before. However what bothers me about some of your recent posts is that you appear to imply that MF seems to operate on a caste system as to how he treats his girlfriends. Some are/were not good enough for the Main Stage and were regulated to the Back Stage or even worse not brought to the show at all!
> 
> If what I have inferred from what you said is correct and your summation is correct. I am troubled, because if this is who he is, then this not a man I can like, respect or spend another dime or time fangirling on. I hope I am wrong on both counts.
> By the way Shame premiered at the 2011 Venice Festival. NB accompanied him to the 2012 Festival where he was a judge alongside Ridley Scott of a Short Film competition, but that's neither here nor there.


Yeah I agree w everything. Also, didn't NB and MF flew back and forth to be with each other while they were filming, and visited each other on set? (NB was filming 42 and MF was filming 12YAS when they were together). Also with MG, he literally canceled his plans during awards season to be with her in Rome...


----------



## FassbenderLover

Some pics of Michael please


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Kinda OT, but does anyone know whatever happened with that YouTube short film winner? I remember the winning short being very good and the director being very cute! And MF was supposed to executive produce the film he made with his winning money. Has it come and gone and I missed it?


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Some pics of Michael please



Cannes in 2008, 2009 and 2015 

http://www.skynews.com.au/culture/showbiz/movies/2015/05/25/kurzel-s-macbeth-closes-cannes.html

http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/p...l-Fassbender-facial-hair-center-attention-May

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Brad+P...ous+Basterds+Premiere+Cannes+Film/Rj7Hvsn_a81


----------



## bhb2014

Duuuuh I forgot the pics hahaha


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> very true!! really really white teeth makes people look really weird/robotic even. I think Michael's yellow teeth were caused by smoking tho...he had distinct staining between teeth which is seen after years of heavy smoking. I hope he quits soon. smoking is making him look older than he is, combined with his non-stop working on one project after another!



Yes,smoking stained his teeth.I hope he quits for his health,in general. Also,I think he drinks a lot of tea..   It's mentioned that he was drinking tea in many interviews.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Duuuuh I forgot the pics hahaha



He's always the one who has the best time..


----------



## Lou9

Twitter seems to indicate that Ubisoft said something about the AC movie at their panel. Anyone see anything more about it?

Looks like the new game is set in Victorian England, which would be perfect for Michael, but I doubt if they were going to make a movie of an existing game, it would be the most recent one. Still think there will be an original story.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> He's always the one who has the best time..



Except on Macbeth's premiere LOL he looked hangover indeed hahaha now this is him having fun!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Twitter seems to indicate that Ubisoft said something about the AC movie at their panel. Anyone see anything more about it?



I watched their panel and I didn't see them mentioning anything about the movie, only the new game, Syndicate. But since shooting starts in August, I think we'll have more news about the cast pretty soon


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> I watched their panel and I didn't see them mentioning anything about the movie, only the new game, Syndicate. But since shooting starts in August, I think we'll have more news about the cast pretty soon



There were just a bunch of tweets like this about a half hour ago:


> live action beyblade &#8207;@empiristic  38m38 minutes ago
> THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT THE ASSCREED MOVIE W MICHEL FASSBENDER



I wonder if there will be a presence at ComicCon. I assume Michael will be there for X-Men. They might save an AC panel for next year.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Twitter seems to indicate that Ubisoft said something about the AC movie at their panel. Anyone see anything more about it?
> 
> Looks like the new game is set in Victorian England, which would be perfect for Michael, but I doubt if they were going to make a movie of an existing game, it would be the most recent one. Still think there will be an original story.



Yes,I think it will be an original story.It'd  be the best choice,IMO.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oldsoul said:


> I have no problem believing that MF can have stronger feelings for one woman over another. Heck! He may  be madly in Love with AV...although he's probably been there before. However what bothers me about some of your recent posts is that you appear to imply that MF seems to operate on a caste system as to how he treats his girlfriends. Some are/were not good enough for the Main Stage and were regulated to the Back Stage or even worse not brought to the show at all!
> 
> If what I have inferred from what you said is correct and your summation is correct. I am troubled, because if this is who he is, then this not a man I can like, respect or spend another dime or time fangirling on. I hope I am wrong on both counts.
> By the way Shame premiered at the 2011 Venice Festival. NB accompanied him to the 2012 Festival where he was a judge alongside Ridley Scott of a Short Film competition, but that's neither here nor there.




I have not implied any caste system; the underlying reason why he wanted her at his premiere and none since Leasi was not because they weren't good enough but more to do with how seriously he regards the relationship. There are many posters on this forum who take every opportunity to minimise Alicia, some by cheap throwaway lines such as there'll be another gf before long, right through to implying that Alicia got where she is through sexual favours with Weinstein. In between are the showmance/PR/Hollywood couple/no chemistry stuff; but very few positive or supportive themes. Another line is she is treated no differently to previous gfs and I beg to differ and have stated the reasons why that's not the case. I will happily cease to post my POV if certain other posters cease to post inaccurate things dressed up as factual. These posters have been way too hostile to anyone who disagrees with them resulting in many people being reluctant to post.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> There were just a bunch of tweets like this about a half hour ago:
> 
> 
> I wonder if there will be a presence at ComicCon. I assume Michael will be there for X-Men. They might save an AC panel for next year.



Well, I watched the presentation, which Aisha Tyler hosted, and they didn't mention the film. I watched it for about an hour, until it ended. But this was like two hours ago so maybe they talked about the movie in another event, not the one Tyler was a presenter  I think it has already been said that it will be a new story, respecting the game's universe. Shooting will take place in London and Malta according to some reports but nothing officially confirmed.

I'm sure that by E3 next year some footage will be ready and the cast will be there to present it! Comic Con I'm not sure though...


----------



## pennylane93

> Russell Crowe  Verified account &#8207;@russellcrowe
> 
> The light between oceans- ML Stedman ... I'm late to it, I know... Haunting. So much sadness you don't know where to rest your heart



Bet he would love to get michael's role 




pearlyqueen said:


> I have not implied any caste system; the underlying reason why he wanted her at his premiere and none since Leasi was not because they weren't good enough but more to do with how seriously he regards the relationship. There are many posters on this forum who take every opportunity to minimise Alicia, some by cheap throwaway lines such as there'll be another gf before long, right through to implying that Alicia got where she is through sexual favours with Weinstein. In between are the showmance/PR/Hollywood couple/no chemistry stuff; but * very few positive or supportive themes * . Another line is she is treated no differently to previous gfs and I beg to differ and have stated the reasons why that's not the case. I will happily cease to post my POV if certain other posters cease to post inaccurate things dressed up as factual. These posters have been way too hostile to anyone who disagrees with them resulting in many people being reluctant to post.



Um.  I know i can't speak for the forum but from what i observe, most people here actually in the middle ground, as in; they do believe that mf&av are genuinely together (not a showmance) but they think it's  too early to say that she's the special one.  There are some who are in the opposite ends of underestimating and overestimating their relationship , but i think most are quite neutral?


----------



## pearlyqueen

London is confirmed as a shooting location for AC; casting calls for extras have already gone out with London being cited as the location.


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Um.  I know i can't speak for the forum but from what i observe, most people here actually in the middle ground, as in; they do believe that mf&av are genuinely together (not a showmance) but they think it's  too early to say that she's the special one.  There are some who are in the opposite ends of underestimating and overestimating their relationship , but i think most are quite neutral?




Well that's fine, I've no problem with that and everyone is entitled to their opinions re strength of feelings etc. What I don't like is the passive aggressive/hostile stuff that seems to dominate far more than anything neutral or positive recently; and some who do this write inaccurate stuff too. But hey, hopefully that will change soon


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> I have not implied any caste system; the underlying reason why he wanted her at his premiere and none since Leasi was not because they weren't good enough but more to do with how seriously he regards the relationship. There are many posters on this forum who take every opportunity to minimise Alicia, some by cheap throwaway lines such as there'll be another gf before long, right through to implying that Alicia got where she is through sexual favours with Weinstein. In between are the showmance/PR/Hollywood couple/no chemistry stuff; but very few positive or supportive themes. Another line is she is treated no differently to previous gfs and I beg to differ and have stated the reasons why that's not the case. I will happily cease to post my POV if certain other posters cease to post inaccurate things dressed up as factual. These posters have been way too hostile to anyone who disagrees with them resulting in many people being reluctant to post.



Just curious, please don't take this the wrong way or get defensive. I guess this is just a yes/no answer but are you related to or are friends with Michael or Alicia? Or have you personally known either of them in any respect?


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> London is confirmed as a shooting location for AC; casting calls for extras have already gone out with London being cited as the location.



I meant confirmed by an official source, like the studio, producers or Ubisoft. I know about casting calls in London.


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Bet he would love to get michael's role
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.  I know i can't speak for the forum but from what i observe, most people here actually in the middle ground, as in; they do believe that mf&av are genuinely together (not a showmance) but they think it's  too early to say that she's the special one.  There are some who are in the opposite ends of underestimating and overestimating their relationship , but i think most are quite neutral?




I'm really looking forward to TLBO but don't think I'd be so much if Russell was playing Tom!


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> Strange how only one POV is allowed on here...I can't express mine without being jumped on.None of you have issues with others posting the same old tired stuff. I'm confident you're wrong but have to keep quiet? Is that how it works here? My posts are in response to others, I haven't started any. Why don't you jump on the two posters today who repeated what many of you keep regurgitating? And I'm accused of having an agenda....?? Ironic or what? And if you think it's easy digging up info on Michael's sister I challenge you to....



Its different for two posters to reiterate that point on the same day. However you have been doing it for months, to the point that even I who agrees with you (but with a bit more reasonable doubt), is even weirded out and suspicious of your motives. 
You need to read your posts, you yourself refuse to accept any viewpoint that does not suggest that his other girlfriends were worthless and Alicia is his reason for living. Which as another person mention makes Michael sound like a d1*k.
Would you rather people think he is potentially a horrible person with an in built-in racial disrespect to win your point. Think about it as it is what you have subtly been implying, which I happen to think is wrong. 
I agree he is very much in love with Alicia, but I dont have any desire to push that she means more than anyone else because I simply dont know. Do you? Really could you stake your life on it?
I suggest you leave the issue alone if you can.
Your reasons for doing this are clearly personal as you are so persistent, which is why I have questioned your motives and who you are.
I am sorry if you are genuine and just a fan I would not want you to feel singled out at all. 
But I agree with you on many points and still found your forcefulness very uncomfortable.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Well that's fine, I've no problem with that and everyone is entitled to their opinions re strength of feelings etc. What I don't like is the passive aggressive/hostile stuff that seems to dominate far more than anything neutral or positive recently; and some who do this write inaccurate stuff too. But hey, hopefully that will change soon



Disagreement does not equal hostility. But you know what does? Telling people who disagree with you that they need therapy, or calling them crazy, delusional, jealous, etc. 

Also, this is a Celebrity News and Gossip forum. Which makes this the place for celebrity news and... gossip. Some of which will be inaccurate. Posting inaccurate gossip is also not an act of hostility.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Lilmix said:


> Its different for two posters to reiterate that point on the same day. However you have been doing it for months, to the point that even I who agrees with you (but with a bit more reasonable doubt), is even weirded out and suspicious of your motives.
> You need to read your posts, you yourself refuse to accept any viewpoint that does not suggest that his other girlfriends were worthless and Alicia is his reason for living. Which as another person mention makes Michael sound like a d1*k.
> Would you rather people think he is potentially a horrible person with an in built-in racial disrespect towards partners to win your point. Think about it as it is what you have subtly been implying, which I happen to think is wrong.
> I agree he is very much in love with Alicia, but I dont have any desire to push that she means more than anyone else because I simply dont know. Do you? Really could you stake your life on it?
> I suggest you leave the issue alone if you can.
> Your reasons for doing this are clearly personal as you are so persistent, which is why I have questioned your motives and who you are.


Yesss girl!! GO IN.


----------



## mollie12

pennylane93 said:


> Bet he would love to get michael's role




Related to TLBO, I thought it was very odd that David Heyman (the producer) and Cianfrance chose to cast three non-Aussie actors in all the main roles.   It's not as if that's a shallow talent pool.  There were plenty of age appropriate possibilities (not Russell Crowe).  Joel Edgerton is very talented and a little older than Michael, but they look the same age.  And if Michael and Rachel were chosen for their names and financing, that still doesn't explain Alicia.

ETA: It's even more weird because it might be the first big (or bigger as in "not indie") budget studio film set in Australia....since Baz Luhrmann's Australia.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Its different for two posters to reiterate that point on the same day. However you have been doing it for months, to the point that even I who agrees with you (but with a bit more reasonable doubt), is even weirded out and suspicious of your motives.
> You need to read your posts, you yourself refuse to accept any viewpoint that does not suggest that his other girlfriends were worthless and Alicia is his reason for living. Which as another person mention makes Michael sound like a d1*k.
> Would you rather people think he is potentially a horrible person with an in built-in disrespect towards certain partners to win your point. Think about it as it is what you have subtly been implying, which I happen to think is wrong.
> I agree he is very much in love with Alicia, but I dont have any desire to push that she means more than anyone else because I simply dont know. Do you? Really could you stake your life on it?
> I suggest you leave the issue alone if you can.
> Your reasons for doing this are clearly personal as you are so persistent, which is why I have questioned your motives and who you are.
> I am sorry if you are genuine and just a fan I would not want you to feel singled out at all.
> But I agree with you on many points and still found your forcefulness very uncomfortable.



Thanks! I don't agree with you about Michael being in love but the rest...totally agree. Her problem is being persistent with this "soulmates" talk. She has the right to think they will get married but repeating this every single day is annoying as much as criticizing people who think the opposite, like me


----------



## pearlyqueen

You need to read your posts, you yourself refuse to accept any viewpoint that does not suggest that his other girlfriends were worthless and Alicia is his reason for living. Which as another person mention makes Michael sound like a d1*k.

Would you rather people think he is potentially a horrible person with an in built-in racial disrespect to win your point. Think about it as it is what you have subtly been implying, which I happen to think is wrong. 

.[/QUOTE]


I have read my posts and have never said previous gfs were worthless or implied any racial disrespect (not sure where that's come from??). You must have read all the snarky comments about Alicia from certain posters that by and large go unchallenged on this forum; many of these posters go over to her board to stir it up there too. Perhaps the reason I sound forceful or defensive is because of the snarky comments made to me every time I post challenging their assumptions or inaccuracies. For example it's impossible to illustrate why Alicia is being treated differently without comparing her to previous gfs; that is not to denigrate them but to highlight my argument. And I have never said Alicia is his reason for living, but I do believe he is in love with her and that many people on this forum underestimate their relationship.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks! I don't agree with you about Michael being in love but the rest...totally agree. Her problem is being persistent with this "soulmates" talk. She has the right to think they will get married but repeating this every single day is annoying as much as criticizing people who think the opposite, like me




And FYI I never said they were soul mates either. You are one of the main ones with the snarky comments usually followed by a "loool". I have already pointed out the inaccuracies of what you constantly repeat; if you stopped doing this on a daily basis I would have no problem. I find your persistence very annoying too!


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> Related to TLBO, I thought it was very odd that David Heyman (the producer) and Cianfrance chose to cast three non-Aussie actors in all the main roles.   It's not as if that's a shallow talent pool.  There were plenty of age appropriate possibilities (not Russell Crowe).  Joel Edgerton is very talented and a little older than Michael, but they look the same age.  And if Michael and Rachel were chosen for their names and financing, that still doesn't explain Alicia.



Well it's an American production... But yeah its not like they short on talent there. I'm surprised they didn't go after Margot Robbie


----------



## Morgane

The same things,repeated ad nauseam by everyone (including me ) can be tiresome. Let's agree on this.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> And FYI I never said they were soul mates either. You are one of the main ones with the snarky comments usually followed by a "loool". I have already pointed out the inaccuracies of what you constantly repeat; if you stopped doing this on a daily basis I would have no problem. I find your persistence very annoying too!



I write whatever I want to LOL LOL LOL don't tell me what to write. 

For YOU, what I say doesn't make any sense just like for ME, what you said doesn't make any sense. Can we just agree to disagree? And yes, they way you write it seems you think they are soulmates, my interpretation. Now let's just stop talking about this and let's talk about Michael and his projects.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> Well it's an American production... But yeah its not like they short on talent there. I'm surprised they didn't go after Margot Robbie



I've not read the book,but Alicia probably fits better the role.If I'm not wrong,his wife is described as  younger than Michael's character.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I write whatever I want to LOL LOL LOL don't tell me what to write.
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> ^^^ Ditto.
> 
> At least you had the grace to admit that the "soul mates" stuff was your interpretation, not what I said.
> 
> Np concentrating on Michael.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I write whatever I want to LOL LOL LOL don't tell me what to write.
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> ^^^ Ditto.
> 
> At least you had the grace to admit that the "soul mates" stuff was your interpretation, not what I said.
> 
> Np concentrating on Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the one who says that is italian style hahahahaha  sorry for that, I misinterpretated you it seems. You just think they're in love then, less bad (I'm just kidding, please!)
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldsoul

pearlyqueen said:


> And FYI I never said they were soul mates either. You are one of the main ones with the snarky comments usually followed by a "loool". I have already pointed out the inaccuracies of what you constantly repeat; if you stopped doing this on a daily basis I would have no problem. I find your persistence very annoying too!


So what if others do not believe in their love or scoff at it! Pearly, you do, you do and you seem to know the truth of it to and that should be okay.
I had not posted in a while, but I am so glad that I have kept some of my "" gut feelings" about MF off this board because I fear I would have made you lose it totally.
I will end by saying this ...since you have signed up for this battle, prepare for the long haul. If you think a marriage between MF and AV will change entrenched opinions on either side, you are mistaken. 
I wish you the best!


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> I've not read the book,but Alicia probably fits better the role.If I'm not wrong,his wife is described as  younger than Michael's character.


I've read it and i think alicia fits really well too, it's just that i thought margot was a more obvious choice since she's australian and she's red hot. When they announced they're making the movie i also imagined they'd go for chris hemsworth but eh i'm far from complaining


----------



## bhb2014

Oldsoul said:


> So what if others do not believe in their love or scoff at it! Pearly, you do, you do and you seem to know the truth of it to and that should be okay.
> I had not posted in a while, but I am so glad that I have kept some of my "" gut feelings" about MF off this board because I fear I would have made you lose it totally.
> I will end by saying this ...since you have signed up for this battle, prepare for the long haul. If you think a marriage between MF and AV will change entrenched opinions on either side, you are mistaken.
> I wish you the best!



Marriage? Huh? Didn't get what you're trying to say here.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I've read it and i think alicia fits really well too, it's just that i thought margot was a more obvious choice since she's australian and she's red hot. When they announced they're making the movie i also imagined they'd go for chris hemsworth but eh i'm far from complaining



Robbie is Australian? OMG, I didn't know that LOL I always thought a Hollywood cast would do TLBO so I wasn't surprised when I saw Michael and Weisz's names. I didn't know Alicia by then to be honest so I thought she would have a small role or something (I only knew that she and Michael would eventually date). I was sure that Rachel would play Michael's wife so I was a bit surprised hahaha 

I read the book and I particularly didn't like it but I'm curious to see how Cianfrance adapted this. I hope it's better!


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> I've read it and i think alicia fits really well too, it's just that i thought margot was a more obvious choice since she's australian and she's red hot. When they announced they're making the movie i also imagined they'd go for chris hemsworth but eh *i'm far from complaining*


Neither do I. Actually I wanted to see Michael working with Cianfrance before he signed for TLBO. I also think that producers liked what they saw about Alicia's character in Testament of Youth.
Are the characters' ages mentioned?


----------



## Oldsoul

bhb2014 said:


> Marriage? Huh? Didn't get what you're trying to say here.


I meant that even if this relationship lasts and it leads to a marriage (that's a big if), I expect very few current  "set" opinions to change either way.  Others are in the middle and some do not care.There will always be enough fodder to view it the way one wants to view it.

 I think some people truly believe what they believe either way and I can actually understand the whys of both sides. I have learned through experience not to dismiss what may appear at first blush to be ridiculous.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> Neither do I. Actually I wanted to see Michael working with Cianfrance before he signed for TLBO. I also think that producers liked what they saw about Alicia's character in Testament of Youth.
> Are the characters' ages mentioned?


At the beginning of the story michael's character was a war veteran in his late twenties (probably 28) while alicia's character was about 19 or so. The story spans until they were in their 50s/60s (got a feeling it will be a Notebook-like sobfest lol) .  Rachel's character is about the same age as michael's if not older


----------



## miss clare

I'm not drawing conclusions on the Michael and Alicia relationship. I just wish Alicia would look at him like this -
wf-blogs.sharecdn.com/images/gossip/2012/03/theron_fassbender_penis.jpg

or like this -
 www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Antonio+Banderas+Michael+Fassbender+Haywire+FInyaf0Nnsvl.jpg

but most of all, like this -
 binaryapi.ap.org/a17bc74c7e9e4192b5abc9cd00bd2038/512x.jpg


----------



## miasharma

miss clare said:


> I'm not drawing conclusions on the Michael and Alicia relationship. I just wish Alicia would look at him like this -
> wf-blogs.sharecdn.com/images/gossip/2012/03/theron_fassbender_penis.jpg
> 
> or like this -
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Antonio+Banderas+Michael+Fassbender+Haywire+FInyaf0Nnsvl.jpg
> 
> but most of all, like this -
> binaryapi.ap.org/a17bc74c7e9e4192b5abc9cd00bd2038/512x.jpg


LOL @ this post hahahahah

also, I just wanted to point out that all this arguing about whether michael loves alicia or not, did anyone stop to think whether alicia is into michael at all?

This chick is in for the ride... I doubt she has any interest in marrying michael and settling down hahaha. I mean if I were a 26 year old up and coming actress and I got an opportunity to enjoy me some fassdong, I would take it and run with it. Get to sleep with Michael and simultaneously raise your profile because of his fame? yes and double yes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oldsoul said:


> So what if others do not believe in their love or scoff at it! Pearly, you do, you do and you seem to know the truth of it to and that should be okay.
> I had not posted in a while, but I am so glad that I have kept some of my "" gut feelings" about MF off this board because I fear I would have made you lose it totally.
> I will end by saying this ...since you have signed up for this battle, prepare for the long haul. If you think a marriage between MF and AV will change entrenched opinions on either side, you are mistaken.
> I wish you the best!




Thanks Oldsoul, I get your drift [emoji6]

Tbh I'm not particularly bothered if people scoff, I kind of expect that when someone's crush looks to be getting serious it's probably a natural reaction, at first anyway, to neutralise the threat of the gf.

What really irritates me is the persistence of some posters who continually repeat inaccurate stuff about them, Michael in particular to bolster their POV. You know, the PR/showmance/Hollywood couple angle which is just SO not Michael. Or the "always flirting" with other women or "always partying" lines - gross exaggerations, heck one in particular has an issue with him eating on the sidewalk and repeatedly trots these things out to paint him like he's some kind of shallow, immature playboy.... Not to mention knowing what his intentions are, Michael has "no intention" of settling down etc, like seriously, she's privy to his intentions!! Then there are others who claim to be indifferent but have migrated over to Alicia's page to write negatively about her/them there....And the less said about the Weinstein accusations/conspiracy the better!

I don't doubt there are plenty more moderate/neutral posters, but their voices have become noticeably silent and some have pm'd me saying they don't feel comfortable posting anymore because of the hostility towards anything other than a certain POV on this board right now. So yeah, I've kind of being taking issue as a lone voice but I'm not one to be brow beaten when I know what's being written is wrong. To my mind if it's left unchallenged it kind of becomes a "received truth". 

I don't particularly care if people believe they are in love or not, and agree it's impossible to predict how long any couple's relationship will last or whether it will be formalised by engagement/marriage etc. But I agree that there are some here who would still refuse to accept it if it came to that! I hope you post more often as this board could do with a few more reasonable/middle ground voices and maybe I'd feel less defensive if there was more balance here [emoji3]


----------



## Lilmix

Oldsoul said:


> So what if others do not believe in their love or scoff at it! Pearly, you do, you do and you seem to know the truth of it to and that should be okay.
> I had not posted in a while, but I am so glad that I have kept some of my "" gut feelings" about MF off this board because I fear I would have made you lose it totally.
> I will end by saying this ...since you have signed up for this battle, prepare for the long haul. If you think a marriage between MF and AV will change entrenched opinions on either side, you are mistaken.
> I wish you the best!



That's sad I for one would be very interested in your gut feeling, as now you mention it I am curious.


----------



## pennylane93

miss clare said:


> I'm not drawing conclusions on the Michael and Alicia relationship. I just wish Alicia would look at him like this -
> wf-blogs.sharecdn.com/images/gossip/2012/03/theron_fassbender_penis.jpg
> 
> or like this -
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Antonio+Banderas+Michael+Fassbender+Haywire+FInyaf0Nnsvl.jpg
> 
> but most of all, like this -
> binaryapi.ap.org/a17bc74c7e9e4192b5abc9cd00bd2038/512x.jpg



Lol he just has that effect on women hasn't he


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> I have read my posts and have never said previous gfs were worthless or implied any racial disrespect (not sure where that's come from??). You must have read all the snarky comments about Alicia from certain posters that by and large go unchallenged on this forum; many of these posters go over to her board to stir it up there too. Perhaps the reason I sound forceful or defensive is because of the snarky comments made to me every time I post challenging their assumptions or inaccuracies. For example it's impossible to illustrate why Alicia is being treated differently without comparing her to previous gfs; that is not to denigrate them but to highlight my argument. And I have never said Alicia is his reason for living, but I do believe he is in love with her and that many people on this forum underestimate their relationship.



I was not trying to quote you exactly but instead paraphrase and highlight the likely interpretation of your more defensive posts.
You cannot challenge every assumption and inaccuracy here as they they are subjective as is each of our own view. There are no facts when it comes to trying to interpret the relationship of others it is ALL assumption unless you know the people in the relationship or are the people in the relationship.
As it is all assumption then inaccuracies as you call them are going to happen for everyone including ourselves. Alicia is not being treated differently, his girlfriends are speculated upon while dating him from what I have seen until it ends and then they are generally thought of more fondly thereafter as such is the nature of largely female based fandom I imagine.
Alicia has not had it anywhere near as bad as Madalina did. 
I like you agree that they are really a couple, I think they are living in the moment and enjoying the perks of being a couple that just happen to be famous while at the same time being genuinely happy with each other for now. However I prefer to sit back and watch this play out, as I think we as fans will learn a lot more about Michael as we watch their story unfold.


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks Oldsoul, I get your drift [emoji6]
> 
> Tbh I'm not particularly bothered if people scoff, I kind of expect that when someone's crush looks to be getting serious it's probably a natural reaction, at first anyway, to neutralise the threat of the gf.
> 
> What really irritates me is the persistence of some posters who continually repeat inaccurate stuff about them, Michael in particular to bolster their POV. You know, the PR/showmance/Hollywood couple angle which is just SO not Michael. Or the "always flirting" with other women or "always partying" lines - gross exaggerations, heck one in particular has an issue with him eating on the sidewalk and repeatedly trots these things out to paint him like he's some kind of shallow, immature playboy.... Not to mention knowing what his intentions are, Michael has "no intention" of settling down etc, like seriously, she's privy to his intentions!! Then there are others who claim to be indifferent but have migrated over to Alicia's page to write negatively about her/them there....And the less said about the Weinstein accusations/conspiracy the better!
> 
> I don't doubt there are plenty more moderate/neutral posters, but their voices have become noticeably silent and some have pm'd me saying they don't feel comfortable posting anymore because of the hostility towards anything other than a certain POV on this board right now. So yeah, I've kind of being taking issue as a lone voice but I'm not one to be brow beaten when I know what's being written is wrong. To my mind if it's left unchallenged it kind of becomes a "received truth".
> 
> I don't particularly care if people believe they are in love or not, and agree it's impossible to predict how long any couple's relationship will last or whether it will be formalised by engagement/marriage etc. But I agree that there are some here who would still refuse to accept it if it came to that! I hope you post more often as this board could do with a few more reasonable/middle ground voices and maybe I'd feel less defensive if there was more balance here [emoji3]



I know you did not reply to me, but your position makes more sense here. I was not aware that people had moved to Alicia page, have people moved to say good things as well? I have never visited and it is unlikely that I will, due to time. The sidewalk theory annoys me too but the event has past and as should comments about it. The comments about him being flirtatious and a party boy are not unfounded from his recent past, however as I mentioned in my last message we will learn a lot more about him in the months and years to come from this relationship.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Pearlyqueen,
Ok your position makes more sense and I respect your opinion and get why you think that they are "in love", however, I don't think its okay to state your opinions as "facts" and others as "inaccurate". Are you Michael? Are you Alicia? Are you close friends with both or one of them? No? Well, everyone's opinions here are just that...they are just opinions and points of views, no one is right and no one is wrong. Most people here including myself, are just going to see where this relationship is headed.

Aaannyyways, I like Mia and Michael working together, hope they get to work again in the future!


----------



## wee drop o bush

No worries miasharma


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lilmix said:


> I know you did not reply to me, but your position makes more sense here. I was not aware that people had moved to Alicia page, have people moved to say good things as well? I have never visited and it is unlikely that I will, due to time. The sidewalk theory annoys me too but the event has past and as should comments about it. The comments about him being flirtatious and a party boy are not unfounded from his recent past, however as I mentioned in my last message we will learn a lot more about him in the months and years to come from this relationship.




Yes some people have been over to Alicia's page too; some say good things but there are some who post their negative stuff from here to stir it up, they know who they are. 

Re Michael's reputation as flirty and a party boy. Not saying it is without grounds but is largely informed by gossip sites and the more sensational media. So allowances need to be made for exaggeration - he wouldn't be in his position today if he was half as hedonistic as portrayed! And of course what was true 2/3/5 years ago can also have changed. To say he flirts with other women in front of Alicia infers he is some kind of sleaze and is all based on a few stills with a co star whilst at a public event and which some people delight in interpreting that way to justify belittling his relationship with his gf. 

Yes Michael is a relaxed fun guy and very charming, tbh I think many people mistake his charm for flirting. But he is also very intelligent and has a much deeper side to him and an integrity that many overlook.


----------



## Oldsoul

Lilmix said:


> That's sad I for one would be very interested in your gut feeling, as now you mention it I am curious.


Oh no! lol Overall they are not very pleasant. Mixed bag! I struggle with them myself. They will not go down well and right now irl I do not have the energy for the "fight" or see it as necessary.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> At the beginning of the story michael's character was a war veteran in his late twenties (probably 28) while alicia's character was about 19 or so. The story spans until they were in their 50s/60s (got a feeling it will be a Notebook-like sobfest lol) .  Rachel's character is about the same age as michael's if not older



Actually, they mention His character was born in 1893 and The book starts in 1918. They find The baby in 1926. So Michael is 25 first =) Isabel is quite young but not a very big difference of age to Tom. I wanna see how they wil age them, I Hope they do a good job!


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Actually, they mention His character was born in 1893 and The book starts in 1918. They find The baby in 1926. So Michael is 25 first =) Isabel is quite young but not a very big difference of age to Tom. I wanna see how they wil age them, I Hope they do a good job!


 Ah yes he was 25 when he met isabel and isabel was in her late teens so yeah they'd be 5-7 years apart.  i'm more curios how michael is going to look playing a 25 year old! The pics of him on set wearing the moustache were probably when he was in his 50s?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Ah yes he was 25 when he met isabel and isabel was in her late teens so yeah they'd be 5-7 years apart.  i'm more curios how michael is going to look playing a 25 year old! The pics of him on set wearing the moustache were probably when he was in his 50s?



hahahahahhaahaha I have no idea! But you know, in the past men would be young and look old because of their outfits, mustaches and hair...I don't think this will be a problem honestly. My concern is with Alicia because she looks younger than her age so their diference might sound much bigger than 5-7 years. And I'm curious to see how they aged her...Michael would have no problems in looking 50 IMO, he's almost 40, looking a bit older than he actually is easy


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, does anyone read Korean?  I translated this interview with Justin Kurzel and it seems that Marion is dropping AC because she's pergnant and Cate Blanchett might replace her. WTF? I think this is wrong because Marion mentioned the film in an interview in NY last week...

http://m.entertain.naver.com/read?oid=140&aid=0000027619


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahhaahaha I have no idea! But you know, in the past men would be young and look old because of their outfits, mustaches and hair...I don't think this will be a problem honestly. My concern is with Alicia because she looks younger than her age so their diference might sound much bigger than 5-7 years. And I'm curious to see how they aged her...Michael would have no problems in looking 50 IMO, he's almost 40, looking a bit older than he actually is easy


Wouldn't worry about it, the make up artists are the ones who worked on Sweeney Todd and X-Men First Class


----------



## Lilmix

Oldsoul said:


> Oh no! lol Overall they are not very pleasant. Mixed bag! I struggle with them myself. They will not go down well and right now irl I do not have the energy for the "fight" or see it as necessary.



LoL...I understand, I too have mixed feelings and have observed some things that in the real world, I would really side eye. I am a fan but not without some objectivity, the sun does not shine out of Michael's *** for me even if it is so damn cute.


----------



## Allie28

New (??) Interview....

http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Mic...-depressed-m/story-26706081-detail/story.html

I thought this part was ironic considering all the talk on Fassy boards lately 



> Not only do critics hail him one of the most impressive actors of his generation, but Fassbender has a huge following of loyal fans, though he's not interested in any 'sex symbol' tag.
> 
> "It's whatever people write or say, it doesn't change my day-to-day activities," he says with a shrug. "I've kind of stopped reading most press of late, including newspapers, which is kind of weird. I try not to spend too much attention on good or bad [press], because if you live by it, you die by it. I don't have a television either, the less distraction, the better."


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> New (??) Interview....
> 
> http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Mic...-depressed-m/story-26706081-detail/story.html
> 
> I thought this part was ironic considering all the talk on Fassy boards lately


Lol well said 


bhb2014 said:


> Guys, does anyone read Korean?  I translated this interview with Justin Kurzel and it seems that Marion is dropping AC because she's pergnant and Cate Blanchett might replace her. WTF? I think this is wrong because Marion mentioned the film in an interview in NY last week...
> 
> http://m.entertain.naver.com/read?oid=140&aid=0000027619


Haha i don't think a Korean site will be the first to report if she does drop out. Although.. Cate's not too shabby either


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> New (??) Interview....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Mic...-depressed-m/story-26706081-detail/story.html
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this part was ironic considering all the talk on Fassy boards lately




Exactly! He's no fool [emoji6]


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Wouldn't worry about it, the make up artists are the ones who worked on Sweeney Todd and X-Men First Class



I hope so! I don't think he can convince looking 25 but when his character is on his late 30s and 50 it will be fine. Making Alicia looking old will be hard though, she has such a baby face hahaha I'd be more relaxed if Benjamin Button's makeup team worked in TLBO. Anyway,who cares about that anyway? What matters for real is performances and chemistry. If this works out I think TLBO will do fine.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Lol well said
> Haha i don't think a Korean site will be the first to report if she does drop out. Although.. Cate's not too shabby either



true!


----------



## Allie28

Welcome back Oldsoul!  

IA that the longer Michael and Alicia are together the more entrenched people will be in their opinions.  I am one of those who has taken to using PM's for my more serious thoughts while trying to keep it light on the forum.  I've had a few run-ins and just decided I don't want to argue this.  I want to have fun and talk Fassy with other fans but that's just hard to do these days.  I must say, I've had some of the best PM discussions both with people who agree and disagree with me but we do so respectively and learn from each others opinions.  But on the open boards it's become an US v. THEM mentality and it's a shame.  And it's not just Fassy's fandom, it's all fandoms.

(btw, that paragraph wasn't directed at you, lol. I just wanted to get that out there and explain why I agree with you on the entrenched opinions  )


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I hope so! I don't think he can convince looking 25 but when his character is on his late 30s and 50 it will be fine. Making Alicia looking old will be hard though, she has such a baby face hahaha I'd be more relaxed if Benjamin Button's makeup team worked in TLBO. Anyway,who cares about that anyway? What matters for real is performances and chemistry. If this works out I think TLBO will do fine.




Yea she does look really young here..


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Robbie is Australian? OMG, I didn't know that LOL I always thought a Hollywood cast would do TLBO so I wasn't surprised when I saw Michael and Weisz's names. I didn't know Alicia by then to be honest so I thought she would have a small role or something (I only knew that she and Michael would eventually date). I was sure that Rachel would play Michael's wife so I was a bit surprised hahaha
> 
> I read the book and I particularly didn't like it but I'm curious to see how Cianfrance adapted this. I hope it's better!



I too assumed two things when TLBO was first cast.  1) He and Alicia would get together b  2) Rachel would play the wife, Alicia the young mother.  I read the book and just thought Rachel would play the wife.  

I think maybe Michael had his sights on Alicia before casting....


----------



## miss clare

Allie28 said:


> New (??) Interview....
> 
> http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Mic...-depressed-m/story-26706081-detail/story.html
> 
> I thought this part was ironic considering all the talk on Fassy boards lately


I don't think it's a new interview. It seems to be lifted from this 2011 interview - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pha3ZuvnuhA


----------



## Allie28

miss clare said:


> I don't think it's a new interview. It seems to be lifted from this 2011 interview - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pha3ZuvnuhA



Hmmm.... but the interview is mostly about Slow West, which would be recent.


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I'm not drawing conclusions on the Michael and Alicia relationship. I just wish Alicia would look at him like this -
> wf-blogs.sharecdn.com/images/gossip/2012/03/theron_fassbender_penis.jpg
> 
> or like this -
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Antonio+Banderas+Michael+Fassbender+Haywire+FInyaf0Nnsvl.jpg
> 
> but most of all, like this -
> binaryapi.ap.org/a17bc74c7e9e4192b5abc9cd00bd2038/512x.jpg



hahahahaaha his co-stars love him indeed  Maybe during TLBO press junket we'll see them looking at each other with a more lovely look!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I too assumed two things when TLBO was first cast.  1) He and Alicia would get together b  2) Rachel would play the wife, Alicia the young mother.  I read the book and just thought Rachel would play the wife.
> 
> I think maybe Michael had his sights on Alicia before casting....



Agree with your two points hahaha I thought exactly the same! After I read the book I was like: perfect casting, can't wait to see Michael's chemistry with Weisz! And then it wasn't likw that LOL but let's see what happens later this year. 

I don't think he had any interest in her before the film started shooting though...he got interested the same way he got interested in previous co-stars. But we'll never know anyway


----------



## pennylane93

miss clare said:


> I don't think it's a new interview. It seems to be lifted from this 2011 interview - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pha3ZuvnuhA


It's new https://mobile.twitter.com/PA_Features/status/610677018431238145
Plus, she mentioned his body language so she must have interviewed him directly ? 


Allie28 said:


> I too assumed two things when TLBO was first cast.  1) He and Alicia would get together b  2) Rachel would play the wife, Alicia the young mother.  I read the book and just thought Rachel would play the wife.
> 
> I think maybe Michael had his sights on Alicia before casting....


Really,  i must be the only one who's surprised that they hooked up.. I thought she was going to be like mia or jen, they're friendly but nothing more


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> It's new https://mobile.twitter.com/PA_Features/status/610677018431238145
> Plus, she mentioned his body language so she must have interviewed him directly ?
> 
> Really,  i must be the only one who's surprised that they hooked up.. I thought she was going to be like mia or jen, they're friendly but nothing more



hahahahahaha I don't know, when I looked at her I immediately thought: "Michael will date this one for sure". I even checked if she was single LOL when those first tweets about them started I was like "oh Michael, you're so predictable"


----------



## twiddlebird

Allie28 said:


> I too assumed two things when TLBO was first cast.  1) He and Alicia would get together b  2) Rachel would play the wife, Alicia the young mother.  I read the book and just thought Rachel would play the wife.
> 
> I think maybe Michael had his sights on Alicia before casting....



I was the same way. I thought Rachel would be his wife, and AV the young mother. I was looking forward to a Rachel/Michael pairing on screen. 

When I looked AV up on her IMDB (because I had no idea who she was), and saw her picture, I knew Michael would date her for sure. Dark hair, dark eyes, olive skin, very young looking...just his type. Heck, I've even suspected he decided he wanted to get together with her _before_ he even landed in New Zealand.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miss clare said:


> I don't think it's a new interview. It seems to be lifted from this 2011 interview - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pha3ZuvnuhA




It's definitely a new interview just released by the UK Press Association! And the bulk of it is about Slow West as previously mentioned...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I too assumed two things when TLBO was first cast.  1) He and Alicia would get together b  2) Rachel would play the wife, Alicia the young mother.  I read the book and just thought Rachel would play the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe Michael had his sights on Alicia before casting....




Yeah I think you could be right about him setting his sights on Alicia before casting... Some others here were surprised she was cast and wondered about it....and Michael was cast first about a month before her... Quite possible he had some influence IMO [emoji6]


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah I think you could be right about him setting his sights on Alicia before casting... Some others here were surprised she was cast and wondered about it....and Michael was cast first about a month before her... Quite possible he had some influence IMO [emoji6]



I don't think he had any eye on her before he met her but we'll never know, will we? hahaha 

I don't think Michael had any influence in her cast either but Rosie Alison and David Heyman did since both producers worked with Alicia in Testament Of Youth  I think Michael had influence in her involvement in AC only, just like he did with Marion and Justin, for instance.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

twiddlebird said:


> I was the same way. I thought Rachel would be his wife, and AV the young mother. I was looking forward to a Rachel/Michael pairing on screen.
> 
> When I looked AV up on her IMDB (because I had no idea who she was), and saw her picture, I knew Michael would date her for sure. Dark hair, dark eyes, olive skin, very young looking...just his type. *Heck, I've even suspected he decided he wanted to get together with her before he even landed in New Zealand.*



That sounds so creepy... but so plausible at the same time. I'm just going to pretend like it was a natural, organic thing! And yeah, an MF & Rachel pairing would've been awesome. I love her so much. 



miss clare said:


> I don't think it's a new interview. It seems to be lifted from this 2011 interview - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pha3ZuvnuhA



It could sound similar because Fassy really sticks to his talking points, but the video and article are almost verbatim. I wouldn't be surprised if that journo didn't "borrow" the latter half from this old interview to flesh out a too-short interview or meet a word count or something.


----------



## libeth

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Michael is a relaxed fun guy and very charming, tbh I think many people mistake his charm for flirting. But he is also very intelligent and has a much deeper side to him and an integrity that many overlook.


 It's true. Many mistake his charm for flirting.   





Oldsoul said:


> I have no problem believing that MF can have stronger feelings for one woman over another. Heck! He may  be madly in Love with AV...although he's probably been there before. However what bothers me about some of your recent posts is that you appear to imply that MF seems to operate on a caste system as to how he treats his girlfriends. Some are/were not good enough for the Main Stage and were regulated to the Back Stage or even worse not brought to the show at all!  If what I have inferred from what you said is correct and your summation is correct. I am troubled, because if this is who he is, then this not a man I can like, respect or spend another dime or time fangirling on. I hope I am wrong on both counts. By the way Shame premiered at the 2011 Venice Festival. NB accompanied him to the 2012 Festival where he was a judge alongside Ridley Scott of a Short Film competition, but that's neither here nor there.


  I wouldn't respect him either. It saddens me that some fans could believe it. Alicia is more in the spotlight than his exes but,like I stated before,I don't see how they are overexposed.  





Katespadegurl said:


> Well, everyone's opinions here are just that...they are just opinions and points of views, no one is right and no one is wrong. Most people here including myself, are just going to see where this relationship is headed.


 Most people here also try  to contain the conspiracies. It's much appreciated.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think he had any eye on her before he met her but we'll never know, will we? hahaha
> 
> I don't think Michael had any influence in her cast either but Rosie Alison and David Heyman did since both producers worked with Alicia in Testament Of Youth  I think Michael had influence in her involvement in AC only, just like he did with Marion and Justin, for instance.



She's great in Testament of Youth. It's not surprising they decided to cast her.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> It's true. Many mistake his charm for flirting.     I wouldn't respect him either. It saddens me that some fans could believe it. Alicia is more in the spotlight than his exes but,like I stated before,I don't see how they are overexposed.   Most people here also try  to contain the conspiracies. It's much appreciated.



I agree with that. But I have many charming friends who actually flirt and use the excuse of being "charming" so they don't look as if they were womanizers LOL We'll never know if Michael is being charming of if he's flirting. But honestly? Fliritng is not kissing or having sex, so what? I have a boyfriend and I flirt once in a while so does my bff. It's fun (it's briefly so these people never approach or anything hahaha). My POV is that if Michael was DEEPLY in love, he would behave differently. My POV.


----------



## bhb2014

Loved this pic. The text 



> We make a great #MichaelFassbender sandwich. Nutritious & Delicious @carolarciniegas #F1 #Montreal



http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1008698114974129484_252687278


----------



## Lou9

Because the dealer is very proud of it, we now know that Michael's father is the owner of a brand new Passat!







LOL. Maybe now he can give his son back his motorcycle.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> She's great in Testament of Youth. It's not surprising they decided to cast her.



This is quite normal to happen  Producers work with actors, enjoy it and then work with them again. Two who were in TOY were in TLBO so I'm pretty sure they had some influence on her casting. Just like Michael had some influence not only in Alicia, Marion and Justin's castings in AC but also in McPhee's in X-Men.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Because the dealer is very proud of it, we now know that Michael's father is the owner of a brand new Passat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Maybe now he can give his son back his motorcycle.



hahahahahahhhhaa the guy only missed the opportunity to say that Michael Fassbender is Josef's son LOL


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes some people have been over to Alicia's page too; some say good things but there are some who post their negative stuff from here to stir it up, they know who they are.



I have seen Swanky Mama of Three post in several threads that this is not a FAN forum, and ALL opinions are welcome, both good and bad. It even says at the top Celebrity News and Gossip. I think if people really understood that, there'd be less angst and handwringing over differing POVs. Or maybe not. 

I also think people were/are making an effort to keep posts about AV in the AV thread, so as to keep this thread focused on Fassy. I kind of hope that doesn't change, because it was getting ridiculous for a while there.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I agree with that. But I have many charming friends who actually flirt and use the excuse of being &quot;charming&quot; so they don't look as if they were womanizers LOL We'll never know if Michael is being charming of if he's flirting. But honestly? Fliritng is not kissing or having sex, so what? I have a boyfriend and I flirt once in a while so does my bff. It's fun (it's briefly so these people never approach or anything hahaha). My POV is that if Michael was DEEPLY in love, he would behave differently. My POV.



The pics with Marion were innocent IMO.Weird angles may be misleading. They also were  visibly  tipsy.  He didn't seem  flirtatious  with MG. He didn't seem very happy to talk with her.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> Because the dealer is very proud of it, we now know that Michael's father is the owner of a brand new Passat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Maybe now he can give his son back his motorcycle.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> The pics with Marion were innocent IMO.Weird angles may be misleading. They also were  visibly  tipsy.  He didn't seem  flirtatious  with MG. He didn't seem very happy to talk with her.



They were flirting, nothing else. At first I was surprised but I remembered her with other co-stars and she's like that with most of them. She's kind to her colleagues, that's it  I never saw neither her or Michael doing that "liplock" with other people but I don't see a big deal in it either. They would never become a couple anyway LOL People were just excited because they're both hot, pretty and talented. Normal.

I don't think he was flirting with Madalina, they were just chatting because they coincidently met and were catching up (20 minutes is a lot of talking). After that interview she gave to Vanity Fair Italy, it seems they ended pretty badly so I understand why they looked serious.


----------



## Lou9

From an interview with Frank Marshall... nothing new.



> I was just at Licensing Expo and they had a ton of various versions of the same poster of Assassins Creed. What can you tease people in terms of how thats going?
> 
> MARSHALL: Oh, its going great. Maybe I talked to the same Licensing people you saw, but the movies going to be different from the game but the same [laughs]. Thats about all I can say.
> 
> Can you at least tease when youll be filming?
> 
> MARSHALL: Yes, were starting this fall, probably September.
> 
> Are you filming at a location or studios?
> 
> MARSHALL: Were all going to be in London. Im going to be there for Bourne and Assassins and Kathys going to be there for Star Wars, so its going to be one big happy family in London this fall.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> From an interview with Frank Marshall... nothing new.



Well, the fact that Marshall is producing both Bourne and Assassins' and that they're filming at approximately the same time/consecutively in the same location kind of says something about the casting speculations.


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> IA that the longer Michael and Alicia are together the more entrenched people will be in their opinions.  I am one of those who has taken to using PM's for my more serious thoughts while trying to keep it light on the forum.  I've had a few run-ins and just decided I don't want to argue this.  *I want to have fun and talk Fassy with other fans but that's just hard to do these days. * I must say, I've had some of the best PM discussions both with people who agree and disagree with me but we do so respectively and learn from each others opinions.  But on the open boards it's become an US v. THEM mentality and it's a shame.  And it's not just Fassy's fandom, it's all fandoms.



I really want the same as you, have fun and talk Fassy


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Well, the fact that Marshall is producing both Bourne and Assassins' and that they're filming at approximately the same time/consecutively in the same location kind of says something about the casting speculations.



Yes, it does. I'm sure Alicia will star in both after this news  Same location, same period, same producer, I'm 99% sure that she can and she will do both films unless she manages to get back her role in The Circle.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, it does. I'm sure Alicia will star in both after this news  Same location, same period, same producer, I'm 99% sure that she can and she will do both films unless she manages to get back her role in The Circle.




There is nothing to say Alicia lost her role in The Circle. When she was interviewed during promo for TOY she said she still hoping to do all three, it was down to scheduling.


----------



## SusanBeach

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I have seen Swanky Mama of Three post in several threads that this is not a FAN forum, and ALL opinions are welcome, both good and bad. It even says at the top Celebrity News and Gossip. I think if people really understood that, there'd be less angst and handwringing over differing POVs. Or maybe not.
> 
> *I also think people were/are making an effort to keep posts about AV in the AV thread, so as to keep this thread focused on Fassy.* I kind of hope that doesn't change, because it was getting ridiculous for a while there.



 I have tried just that you said, when it´s only about Alicia I post in her thread and when it´s about Michael in here. Sometimes I have a "tricky" time because I want to post something that connects to both,


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> The pics with Marion were innocent IMO.Weird angles may be misleading. They also were  visibly  tipsy.  He didn't seem  flirtatious  with MG. He didn't seem very happy to talk with her.




Totally agree with you. It's not possible to decide they were flirting based on a few stills. And I saw the video with MG and he barely looked engaged, she was talking and he looked like he was just going through the motions and being civil.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> There is nothing to say Alicia lost her role in The Circle. When she was interviewed during promo for TOY she said she still hoping to do all three, it was down to scheduling.



Just because she said it doesn't make it true, actors can lie, specially if they lost a role so they don't look bad. Deadline reported that Emma Watson is in talks now. 

We have no idea about what happened though: she either lost her role or she received offers to do Bourne and AC and she's considering dropping The Circle because of that. Do the three of them? I doubt she will. Since Bourne and AC will be shot at the same time and place, she could definitely do both. And it seems that her characters would be supporting so that's even better for her schedule.

http://deadline.com/2015/05/alicia-...sins-creed-jason-bourne-the-circle-1201432103


----------



## pearlyqueen

But it's not accurate to say she lost her role either. If she doesn't do it that could equally be her decision, and Deadline isn't always 100% accurate.


----------



## SusanBeach

I saw someone had the game:"where on earth is Michael?" 
What do you think? Playing the game: under the radar?


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> But it's not accurate to say she lost her role either. If she doesn't do it that could equally be her decision, and Deadline isn't always 100% accurate.



I agree  We can't say anything for sure and we have no idea about who's telling the truth either. Movie websites can't be trusted 100%, neither can actors. 

But after this interview I'm very confident about Alicia getting cast in both Bourne and AC if she signs for them. The Circle I don't know details but I think it will be shot in US, right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I agree  We can't say anything for sure and we have no idea about who's telling the truth either. Movie websites can't be trusted 100%, neither can actors.
> 
> 
> 
> But after this interview I'm very confident about Alicia getting cast in both Bourne and AC if she signs for them. The Circle I don't know details but I think it will be shot in US, right?




Yeah I think The Circle has a U.S. location. London will suit her much better.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> At the beginning of the story michael's character was a war veteran in his late twenties (probably 28) while alicia's character was about 19 or so. The story spans until they were in their 50s/60s (got a feeling it will be a Notebook-like sobfest lol) .  Rachel's character is about the same age as michael's if not older


Thanks.


twiddlebird said:


> I was the same way. I thought Rachel would be his wife, and AV the young mother. I was looking forward to a Rachel/Michael pairing on screen.
> 
> When I looked AV up on her IMDB (because I had no idea who she was), and saw her picture, I knew Michael would date her for sure. Dark hair, dark eyes, olive skin, very young looking...just his type. Heck, I've even suspected he decided he wanted to get together with her _before_ he even landed in New Zealand.


Alicia fits better the role than Rachel. Rachel can't pass for a  woman in her early 20's.. It makes sense to cast Rachel as the mother.



bhb2014 said:


> Yes, it does. I'm sure Alicia will star in both after this news  Same location, same period, same producer, I'm 99% sure that she can and she will do both films unless she manages to get back her role in The Circle.



Actually,nothing has been confirmed for The Circle. Se could even end up doing all three projects!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Alicia fits better the role than Rachel. Rachel can't pass for a  woman in her early 20's.. It makes sense to cast Rachel as the mother.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,nothing has been confirmed for The Circle. Se could even end up doing all three projects!



Michael is old for His role too (when he's 25) and he's playing it LoL age isn't a problem for good makeup artists. Thinking like that then Alicia could never play a 40/50 year old since she looks like a teenager. I read The book and Weisz fit Alicia's role too but I'm sure Alicia Will do a great job.

We've already discussed about The Circle. We have no idea about what's going on with it. But if she's actually still involved with it, I think she'll either do it or both AC and Bourne movies. Not all three of them. Let's see.


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> I have tried just that you said, when it´s only about Alicia I post in her thread and when it´s about Michael in here. Sometimes I have a "tricky" time because I want to post something that connects to both,


If people want to discuss her style,fashion contracts,upcoming projects there's her thread.
If something involves Michael,it can be posted here too.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Michael is old for His role too (when he's 25) and he's playing it LoL age isn't a problem for good makeup artists. *Thinking like that then Alicia could never play a 40/50 year old since she looks like a teenager.* I read The book and Weisz fit Alicia's role too but I'm sure Alicia Will do a great job.
> 
> We've already discussed about The Circle. We have no idea about what's going on with it. But if she's actually still involved with it, I think she'll either do it or both AC and Bourne movies. Not all three of them. Let's see.



Considering that the "old age" versions of their characters are in only one scene in the book and her character isn't all that relevant in that scene, I think it's very likely that the film won't even age her at all.  It will just be Michael and Caren Pistorius.

ETA: I also think it's going to work much better that Michael is a good deal older than the character in the book.   We're so used to seeing 28 year old men play teenagers that for the age difference between Isabel and Tom to really register on screen, it needs to be more visible.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Considering that the "old age" versions of their characters are in only one scene in the book and her character isn't all that relevant in that scene, I think it's very likely that the film won't even age her at all.  It will just be Michael and Caren Pistorius.



When The book starts, he's 25 and she's around 19. Eight years go by when they find The baby, Plus The years that pass by and The Kid grows up. Of course all characters should age and I Hope they do. Age difference between Tom and Isabel is 5\7 years, not that large.

MY point is: if Michael can play a 25 year old when He looks 42, why can't Weisz play a 19 year old with good makeup? Blanchett played a very Young woman in Button. I was Just surprised, considering that Isabel ages a lot and Alicia looks quite Young. But if she convinces as an older woman no problem! =)


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> When The book starts, he's 25 and she's around 19. Eight years go by when they find The baby, Plus The years that pass by and The Kid grows up. Of course all characters should age and I Hope they do. Age difference between Tom and Isabel is 5\7 years, not that large.
> 
> MY point is: if Michael can play a 25 year old when He looks 42, why can't Weisz play a 19 year old with good makeup? Blanchett played a very Young woman in Button. I was Just surprised, considering that Isabel ages a lot and Alicia looks quite Young. But if she convinces as an older woman no problem! =)



Isabel ages 19-29.  There's usually almost no visible change in women between those years.  Alicia won't have to convince as an older woman. We won't see the characters age on screen as the child grows up.  There's just one scene at the end with the middle-aged/elderly versions of the characters, mostly between Michael and Caren.  And I'm sorry, Weisz would not remotely be convincing as a teenager.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Michael is old for His role too (when he's 25) and he's playing it LoL age isn't a problem for good makeup artists. Thinking like that then Alicia could never play a 40/50 year old since she looks like a teenager. I read The book and Weisz fit Alicia's role too but I'm sure Alicia Will do a great job.
> 
> We've already discussed about The Circle. We have no idea about what's going on with it. But if she's actually still involved with it, I think she'll either do it or both AC and Bourne movies. Not all three of them. Let's see.



Well,if Alicia is too young to play a 40/50-year-old woman,Rachel can't really pass for a 19/20-year-old-girl... I don't know how much time has been dedicated to the younger/older characters. It's possible they've made some changes too.
Yes,I'm sure she will do a good job.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> Well,if Alicia is too young to play a 40/50-year-old woman,Rachel can't really pass for a 19/20-year-old-girl... *It depends on how much time is dedicated to the younger/older characters.* It's possible they've made some changes too.
> Yes,I'm sure she will do a good job.




This is exactly my point.  Either some people haven't read the book or don't remember it well.  There will be basically no version of Isabel past her late 20s.

And Weisz and Fassbender absolutely cannot play this couple when they look like contemporaries.  In face, the age difference is an incredibly important part of the characterization.   Whether it's 7 years or 15 years is irrelevant, but it absolutely must be there.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> This is exactly my point.  Either some people haven't read the book or don't remember it well.  There will be basically no version of Isabel past her late 20s.



I've not read the book,so I'm basing  my opinions on what people are saying here. If Isabel ages 19-29,Alicia is definitely  better for the role.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> I've not read the book,so I'm basing  my opinions on what people are saying here. If Isabel ages 19-29,Alicia is definitely  better for the role.



Summary:

They meet when Isabel's 19.

Approx. 6 years pass when they live on the island.
They find the baby.  2 years pass.
They discover that the baby's mother still lives.  2 more years pass. 
They return to mainland.  **** happens that I won't spoil.  6 months of time passes. 

That's the BULK of the plot. 

There's a coda 20 years later and a scene between the grown up baby and Tom/Michael.


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> This is exactly my point.  Either some people haven't read the book or don't remember it well.  * There will be basically no version of Isabel past her late 20s.*
> 
> And Weisz and Fassbender absolutely cannot play this couple when they look like contemporaries.  In face, the age difference is an incredibly important part of the characterization.   Whether it's 7 years or 15 years is irrelevant, but it absolutely must be there.



There's one isnt it, the one of her in bed talking to tom? But how difficult could it be to make her look 40 something, just a few strands of grey hair and a bit of makeup would do,  it's not like she's 80.  Still think they should age her considering she and caren pistorius looks like the same age. 

And yeah agree michael has to look older than his wife.  He and rachel would look like the same age

Lol us talking about how there is an old version of them is probably a spoiler already


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Isabel ages 19-29.  There's usually almost no visible change in women between those years.  Alicia won't have to convince as an older woman. We won't see the characters age on screen as the child grows up.  There's just one scene at the end with the middle-aged/elderly versions of the characters, mostly between Michael and Caren.  And I'm sorry, Weisz would not remotely be convincing as a teenager.



Yes, I read The book. For me, she has to convince. IF she still looks 20 when she's a 30 year old mother I won't like it. Or am I obliged to like it now? And I'm sorry, with good makeup she can convince as a 19 year old, just like Michael can convince being 25 when he looks 42. I don't see any difference in here.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Well,if Alicia is too young to play a 40/50-year-old woman,Rachel can't really pass for a 19/20-year-old-girl... I don't know how much time has been dedicated to the younger/older characters. It's possible they've made some changes too.
> Yes,I'm sure she will do a good job.



That's my point. Alicia can play an older woman looking a teen but Weisz can't do the opposite? Again, if performances are good we'll forget about age differences.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Summary:
> 
> They meet when Isabel's 19.
> 
> Approx. 6 years pass when they live on the island.
> They find the baby.  2 years pass.
> They discover that the baby's mother still lives.  2 more years pass.
> They return to mainland.  **** happens that I won't spoil.  6 months of time passes.
> 
> That's the BULK of the plot.
> 
> There's a coda 20 years later and a scene between the grown up baby and Tom/Michael.



Actually the book starts in 1926 and then returns to 1918 to when Tom met Isabel. Tom was born in 1893 =)

My problem here is that I rather see Weisz playing a 28 year old and then a 31 year old looking 35 ( she doesn't look her age at all, which is 45) than seeing Alicia playing the same ages looking 20. Unless they didn't make her look older, I rather see Michael and Rachel as a couple. Besides, Michael at least looks as old as Weisz while with Alicia he looks much more than 6 years older. Maybe 15 or more. 

If they have a good chemistry and Alicia looks a grown up woman and a mother, I might be OK with it hahaha I hope you're right!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Summary:
> 
> They meet when Isabel's 19.
> 
> Approx. 6 years pass when they live on the island.
> They find the baby.  2 years pass.
> They discover that the baby's mother still lives.  2 more years pass.
> They return to mainland.  **** happens that I won't spoil.  6 months of time passes.
> 
> That's the BULK of the plot.
> 
> There's a coda 20 years later and a scene between the grown up baby and Tom/Michael.


Yes,Alicia fits the role. Also,Tom is a war veteran,he's not supposed to look like  a 25-year-old fresh looking man.Michael is a good choice  too.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, I read The book. For me, she has to convince. IF she still looks 20 when she's a 30 year old mother I won't like it. Or am I obliged to like it now? And I'm sorry, with good makeup she can convince as a 19 year old, just like Michael can convince being 25 when he looks 42. I don't see any difference in here.



The point is that it's important to Isabel's characterization that she is plausibly  19-29, which Alicia Vikander, as a 26 year old, can quite easily portray, while Rachel Weisz absolutely cannot without CGI enhancement. (Your example of Cate Blanchett in Benjamin Button neglects to mention that they had the budge to de-age or age both Blanchett and Pitt with computer techniques). 

And it's actually NOT important to Tom's characterization that he's 25.  Quite frankly, I think the film will change his age to something like 32-42 and it won't change the characterization or relationship dynamics one bit.  So Michael won't need to convince as a 25 year old.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Actually the book starts in 1926 and then returns to 1918 to when Tom met Isabel. Tom was born in 1893 =)



I actually noticed that ML Stedman contradicts herself a couple times with the dates/ages, so it's all a bit fudged up.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> The point is that it's important to Isabel's characterization that she is plausibly  19-29, which Alicia Vikander, as a 26 year old, can quite easily portray, while Rachel Weisz absolutely cannot without CGI enhancement. (Your example of Cate Blanchett in Benjamin Button neglects to mention that they had the budge to de-age or age both Blanchett and Pitt with computer techniques).
> 
> And it's actually NOT important to Tom's characterization that he's 25.  Quite frankly, I think the film will change his age to something like 32-42 and it won't change the characterization or relationship dynamics one bit.



If Alicia looked 26 I'd be fine with it. But she doesn't, she looks 20 IMO. Michael looks 42 and he needs to look a war veteran who is just starting his life. He doesn't have to look 25 but he has to at least look 28, 29. And based on those pics on set he looks old. My opinion. Let's see the result later this year. I might be being too demanding, I know, sorry for that.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> If Alicia looked 26 I'd be fine with it. But she doesn't, she looks 20 IMO. Michael looks 42 and he needs to look a war veteran who is just starting his life. He doesn't have to look 25 but he has to at least look 28, 29. And based on those pics on set he looks old. My opinion. Let's see the result later this year. I might be being too demanding, I know, sorry for that.



It's probably a silly thing to argue about and people have different things that bug them about plausibility onscreen.  

Let's move on.  I won't address this topic again.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> It's probably a silly thing to argue about and people have different things that bug them about plausibility onscreen.
> 
> Let's move on.  I won't address this topic again.



Yes, true. For you they were well cast but I think Weisz would be better. Each one with your opinion. It's silly to talk about age on paper but if on screen it looks weird it won't be that silly. We'll know that later this year or next year =) I'm done too but you did made good points! I'm not as worried as I was before so thanks.


----------



## miasharma

https://instagram.com/p/3_nZdco51M/

New-ish pic of fassy at the Montreal GP. Cute little fassy sandwich!!! Hahahah


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3_nZdco51M/
> 
> New-ish pic of fassy at the Montreal GP. Cute little fassy sandwich!!! Hahahah



I posted this one already haha very funny! I envy those women =)


----------



## mollie12

miasharma said:


> https://instagram.com/p/3_nZdco51M/
> 
> New-ish pic of fassy at the Montreal GP. Cute little fassy sandwich!!! Hahahah



Random:  one of those women had a very brief part in Django Unchained as one of the sex slaves at The Pony Club.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I posted this one already haha very funny! I envy those women =)



Oh whoops! Didn't see it lol. Those women hit the jackpot posing next to fassy hahaha


----------



## miasharma

Evan peters, James and Jen were all partying together last Saturday. Where the heck is Michael?? Omg he needs to go to back to Montreal and shoot xmen &#128534;


----------



## miasharma

Here are the IG photos of xmen partying, No magneto 

https://instagram.com/p/4Af44OsSN5/

https://instagram.com/p/4AfYNBMSNI/


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Evan peters, James and Jen were all partying together last Saturday. Where the heck is Michael?? Omg he needs to go to back to Montreal and shoot xmen &#128534;



hahhahahaa thanks for the pics! Where is Nicholas Hoult? And the rest of the gang?  Based on people who saw him in Soho and Pinewood Studios, he's probably working on AC. Shooting begins soon!


----------



## mollie12

It's kind of strange that when the writers were talking about Apocalypse like a year ago, it sounded like Michael would have a major arc in the film.  

Right now it looks like he's going to have even less screen time than he did in DoFP, and I thought he was utterly wasted in that movie---given really poorly conceived, unoriginal action scenes and nonexistent motivations.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> It's kind of strange that when the writers were talking about Apocalypse like a year ago, it sounded like Michael would have a major arc in the film.
> 
> Right now it looks like he's going to have even less screen time than he did in DoFP, and I thought he was utterly wasted in that movie---given really poorly conceived, unoriginal action scenes and nonexistent motivations.



I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that magneto gets as much screen time as professor X, maybe Michael asked for his scenes to be shot at a later date??
I know that Bryan singer is shooting the school scenes right now (there was a pic on IG about first day at school or something like that) so magnetos scenes aren't being shot right now probably. 

Has anyone even scene Michael in London since the last time someone saw him at pinewood studios, which j believe was last Friday??? Maybe Michael is back incanada?!?


----------



## Lou9

That was from this weekend. We haven't had a sighting in London since late last week, right? He could be in Montreal now. AC doesn't start filming until September, Who knows? Oscar Issac isn't there yet, either, and he's the big bad. My only concern is that this means that Magneto is a horseman.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Yeah we haven't had any London sightings since the Pinewood studios one. He could be back in Montreal and is just not pictured there. 

Where is Oscar though???


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that magneto gets as much screen time as professor X, maybe Michael asked for his scenes to be shot at a later date??
> I know that Bryan singer is shooting the school scenes right now (there was a pic on IG about first day at school or something like that) so magnetos scenes aren't being shot right now probably.
> 
> Has anyone even scene Michael in London since the last time someone saw him at pinewood studios, which j believe was last Friday??? Maybe Michael is back incanada?!?



IMO, it's just not his time to shoot most of his scenes. He probably shot a few scenes since we saw him on set before Cannes but now he doesn't have much to do. It seems the focus now is at school and young mutants. 

I'm sure Magneto will have a big part but Michael will only start shooting them later this month. For me, he might be in Canada already or still making some arrangements with AC in London. He can be with his family too


----------



## pennylane93

Michael's name is being tossed around as the next james bond (again), other bookies favorites are damian lewis, tom hardy, idris elba, and henry cavill 


Lou9 said:


> That was from this weekend. We haven't had a sighting in London since late last week, right? He could be in Montreal now. AC doesn't start filming until September, Who knows? Oscar Issac isn't there yet, either, and he's the big bad. My only concern is that this means that Magneto is a horseman.


He's never been a horseman in  the comic right? Although i very much doubt they'd stick to the canon lol
I want to see Onslaught in this movie


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> Michael's name is being tossed around as the next james bond (again), other bookies favorites are damian lewis, tom hardy, idris elba, and henry cavill
> 
> He's never been a horseman in  the comic right? Although i very much doubt they'd stick to the canon lol.
> I want to see Onslaught in this movie



You're right, he hasn't, but with Wolverine probably not in this, I'm worried Singer will plug in Mags. I'd much rather he join up with Charles to defeat Apocalypse, but not turn against him in the end this time.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> It's kind of strange that when the writers were talking about Apocalypse like a year ago, it sounded like Michael would have a major arc in the film.
> 
> Right now it looks like he's going to have even less screen time than he did in DoFP, and I thought he was utterly wasted in that movie---given really poorly conceived, unoriginal action scenes and nonexistent motivations.



Yes,he was wasted and his motivations were laughable. Since this will be probably his last movie,I'd like to see something better...


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


>



He is such a doofus sometimes!


----------



## Morgane

With fans in Sarajevo,2011
http://lavandin.tumblr.com/post/121589238945/a-concept-i-asked-michael-fassbender-to-take-a


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> Yes,he was wasted and his motivations were laughable. Since this will be probably his last movie,I'd like to see something better...


Magneto is wasted in every x men movies ever.  This is the dude who can manipulate the earth's magnetic field, control human's nervous system, create a wormhole etc and in the movies they just make him play around with metals..


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> Magneto is wasted in every x men movies ever.  This is the dude who can manipulate the earth's magnetic field, control human's nervous system, create a wormhole etc and in the movies they just make him play around with metals..



Fox should offer magneto his own movie. I think Michael would love to do a magneto movie!!


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> You're right, he hasn't, but with Wolverine probably not in this, I'm worried Singer will plug in Mags. I'd much rather he join up with Charles to defeat Apocalypse, but not turn against him in the end this time.



Omg I hope magneto isn't one of the horseman!! I was reading somewhere that in the actual age of apocalypse comic, professor X is killed and magneto leads the Xmen (including quicksilver I think) against apocalypse and the horsemen. But you know how there are a million different timelines and realities in comic books and different versions so I don't know if that is the comic book timeline that Bryan and Simon are following. 

I know nothing about comic books and haven't ever read x men comics so don't knock me if this info is incorrect lolol


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> Fox should offer magneto his own movie. I think Michael would love to do a magneto movie!!



I know!! Instead they're making another wolverine movie like no offense but i've seen enough! Gambit and deadpool also getting their own movies so why not magneto?


----------



## bhb2014

The girl who posted on IMDB said that she sent an email to the journalist and he confirmed that Marion is leaving AC. I still don't believe in this though... 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0182839/board/thread/245054288


----------



## SigynLasgalen

pennylane93 said:


> I know!! Instead they're making another  wolverine movie like no offense but i've seen enough! Gambit and  deadpool also getting their own movies so why not magneto?



because some studios lack vision and courage. FOX clearly doesn't have confidence in the 'bankability' of his character probably thinking Magneto wouldn't work 'alone' and therefore prefer to remain in safe waters ( Wolverine etc ). But both Marvel with _GOTG_ and DC with _Suicide Squad_ proved/are proving that anti-heroes, villains and even less known comics characters are worth the risk and ( at least for GOTG ) they can attract people at the cinema. 

It's appaling to see how FOX with one of the best and most iconic comic character in their hands ( played by _two_ of the best actor  out there ) managed to waste his potential so far.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> The girl who posted on IMDB said that she sent an email to the journalist and he confirmed that Marion is leaving AC. I still don't believe in this though...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0182839/board/thread/245054288



nah.. that article is full of innaccurancies ( starting to shoot in April? ) I don't think it's reliable. I wouldn't be surprised if the journalist just misunderstood something - if the press conference for Macbeth at Cannes showed us something is the inability to understand of some people ( ie. how many times Marion had to repeat that she never played Lady Macbeth before? )


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> nah.. that article is full of innaccurancies ( starting to shoot in April? ) I don't think it's reliable. I wouldn't be surprised if the journalist just misunderstood something - if the press conference for Macbeth at Cannes showed us something is the inability to understand of some people ( ie. how many times Marion had to repeat that she never played Lady Macbeth before? )



But the guy confirmed this info in an email to the girl, that's why I find it weird. I hope he completely misunderstood everything Kurzel said LOL this part of shooting in April is bizarre! And how can Marion be pregnant if she was spotted drinking recently and will star in a film with Brad Pitt that will start shooting early 2016? The worse thing is that people over there are believing in this crap.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> But the guy confirmed this info in an email to the girl, that's why I find it weird. I hope he completely misunderstood everything Kurzel said LOL this part of shooting in April is bizarre! *And how can Marion be pregnant if she was spotted drinking recently and will star in a film with Brad Pitt that will start shooting early 2016?*



Also, didn't she give an interview recently where she stated she was going to do AC?

IMdb's boards aren't exactly the most reliable places  so, unless some other site (more known and reliable) start talking about it I'd say it's just a (fake) rumour- and if we want to believe in the good faith of the journalist/girl - just a misunderstanding.



> The worse thing is that people over there are believing in this crap.



People believe in everything they read ( it's on the internet = true ) without checking the facts -- no suprise there.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Also, didn't she give an interview recently where she stated she was going to do AC?
> 
> IMdb's boards aren't exactly the most reliable places  so, unless some other site (more known and reliable) start talking about it I'd say it's just a (fake) rumour- and if we want to believe in the good faith of the journalist/girl - just a misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> People believe in everything they read ( it's on the internet = true ) without checking the facts -- no suprise there.



She did LOL to the WSJ  she doesn't even have a body of a few months pregnant woman, her belly is normal! I believe in the good faith, the guy probably misunderstood Kurzel...A LOT but he did hahaha 

Yeah, I forgot there are naive people who believe in everything they read without checking the facts straight. And it isn't that hard to see that article is full of lies since AC starts shooting late this Summer and Marion has a project to shoot early 2016. She wouldn't even be in talks to that film with Pitt if she was pregnant.


----------



## pennylane93

SigynLasgalen said:


> because some studios lack vision and courage. FOX clearly doesn't have confidence in the 'bankability' of his character probably thinking Magneto wouldn't work 'alone' and therefore prefer to remain in safe waters ( Wolverine etc ). But both Marvel with _GOTG_ and DC with _Suicide Squad_ proved/are proving that anti-heroes, villains and even less known comics characters are worth the risk and ( at least for GOTG ) they can attract people at the cinema.
> 
> It's appaling to see how FOX with one of the best and most iconic comic character in their hands ( played by _two_ of the best actor  out there ) managed to waste his potential so far.


I know!  They own the right for Magneto--who tops the list of the greatest comic book villains of all  time, no big deal--and they just put him on the back burner, they don't even show his true potential. Well fox has decided to take a risk with the antihero (Deadpool) but i still need more of Mags dammit


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, do you remember a pic of X-Men's premiere in London, in which McKellen is holding Michael's hand? It's so cute but I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## miss clare

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, do you remember a pic of X-Men's premiere in London, in which McKellen is holding Michael's hand? It's so cute but I can't find it anywhere!


Are these the ones you're looking for?
davegolder2005.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/two-magnetos-1.jpg?w=696&h=454
davegolder2005.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/two-magnetos.jpg?w=696&h=451

Ian McKellan joked that he brought Michael as his date because Patrick Stewart brought his wife, before grabbing Michael's hand, and leading him away.


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Are these the ones you're looking for?
> davegolder2005.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/two-magnetos-1.jpg?w=696&h=454
> davegolder2005.files.wordpress.com/2014/05/two-magnetos.jpg?w=696&h=451



 YES! God bless you!

Hahahhaha loved The story behind it =)


----------



## Morgane

How is it possible that Kurzel said those things about Marion during the festival,when in the other interviews released at Cannes he said the opposite?


----------



## Morgane

Jealous McAvoy


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> How is it possible that Kurzel said those things about Marion during the festival,when in the other interviews released at Cannes he said the opposite?



Lol. I love Sir Ian. He is very funny and nice IRL too.


----------



## Lou9

Going back to that pregnancy rumor about Marion - it's complete crap. I had people on AW chasing it down yesterday and someone found the original Korean article, which claimed that not only did Kurzel say Marion was pregnant, but that Cate Blanchett would replace her! As state above, Marion said about a week ago she was doing AC, so she is obviously committed to it.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Going back to that pregnancy rumor about Marion - it's complete crap. I had people on AW chasing it down yesterday and someone found the original Korean article, which claimed that not only did Kurzel say Marion was pregnant, but that Cate Blanchett would replace her! As state above, Marion said about a week ago she was doing AC, so she is obviously committed to it.



Yes, it's from a Korean interview with Kurzel so I'm guessing the journalist misunderstood him  When someone told he mentioned an April starting date to AC I knew immediately it was crap. If Marion plans to be pregnant is not now at least.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Jealous McAvoy



They're so cute!  A big family!


----------



## mchris55

JAAAAAAAMES!!!!


No, I absolutely do not believe she's pregnant.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lou9 said:


> Going back to that pregnancy rumor about Marion - it's complete crap. I had people on AW chasing it down yesterday and someone found the original Korean article, which claimed that not only did Kurzel say Marion was pregnant, but that Cate Blanchett would replace her! As state above, Marion said about a week ago she was doing AC, so she is obviously committed to it.



Wait... what? There is a rumor from Korea that Marion is pregnant, and is being replaced in AC by Cate Blanchett? What? This is the second craziest thing I've heard on here today, after learning Mariah Carey is hooking up with Brett Ratner!


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Wait... what? There is a rumor from Korea that Marion is pregnant, and is being replaced in AC by Cate Blanchett? What? This is the second craziest thing I've heard on here today, after learning Mariah Carey is hooking up with Brett Ratner!



I never heard of Brett Ratner in my life, who is he? LOL Yes, now we all know this is false and Marion will be in AC and she isn't pregnant either hahaha


----------



## pennylane93

I don't buy the pregnancy rumor either, but didn't she shoot Dark Knight Rises when she was pregnant too? 

Eh no news/sighting on Michael? The only recent stuff that i could find is this another mention of Michael at TOY after party.. 
http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...wwi-drama-testament-of-youth-alicia-vikander/



> Vikander is dating Michael Fassbender, who she met when they made The Light Between Oceans, also scheduled for release this year. The 26-year-old actress was staying at the same hotel where she and the director were promoting the film. Now with her sudden celebrity, paparazzi circled outside the hotel for hours in hopes of getting shots of Vikander and Fassbender leaving together.
> Later that evening, at the films premiere, the couple attended the after party together, Fassbenders arm gently wrapped around his girlfriends waist. No paparazzi were in sight. Nor did Vikander have an army of stylists hovering nearby. She looked natural with her hair in a loose ponytail and wearing little makeup and spoke to anyone who approached.



Hope he's back in Montreal already! Poor James is left with the kids


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I don't buy the pregnancy rumor either, but didn't she shoot Dark Knight Rises when she was pregnant too?
> 
> Eh no news/sighting on Michael? The only recent stuff that i could find is this another mention of Michael at TOY after party..
> http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...wwi-drama-testament-of-youth-alicia-vikander/
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's back in Montreal already! Poor James is left with the kids



No, Marion shot Batman three months after giving birth to her son, in 2011. She shot Contagion until she was five months pregnant  But Contagion is no AC, besides another film she's shooting in the Summer, called Mal de Pierres, and the one she's in talks to star with brad Pitt.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> I never heard of Brett Ratner in my life, who is he? LOL Yes, now we all know this is false and Marion will be in AC and she isn't pregnant either hahaha



Lucky you! He's a director (Rush Hour, the absolute worst X-Men, the not-totally-terrible-but-could've-been-so-much-better-thank-god-for-ralph-fiennes-and-anthony-hopkins Red Dragon). He's also a producer, egomaniac, casting couch enthusiast and all around vile human being. 

As for the Marion rumors... so bizarre!  Where'd it come from? Like, why is a journalist in Korea saying that? It's so weird and random, yet oddly specific, lol.


----------



## PSawyer

pennylane93 said:


> I don't buy the pregnancy rumor either, but didn't she shoot Dark Knight Rises when she was pregnant too?



No, she started shooting a month after she gave birth, she shot Contagion when she was 2/3 months pregnant, but her role was very small and her pregnancy didn't affect anything. There was not even rumors that she was pregnant back then.


----------



## pennylane93

Ahh alright


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> I don't buy the pregnancy rumor either, but didn't she shoot Dark Knight Rises when she was pregnant too?
> 
> Eh no news/sighting on Michael? The only recent stuff that i could find is this another mention of Michael at TOY after party..
> http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...wwi-drama-testament-of-youth-alicia-vikander/
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he's back in Montreal already! Poor James is left with the kids



So James Kent couldn't be able to afford Alicia now... 
In other news,Michael is still mentioned among the actors in the running to replace Craig:
http://variety.com/2015/film/news/w...-as-james-bond-bookies-slash-odds-1201520574/


> Odds on the former &#8220;Homeland&#8221; star stepping into Daniel Craig&#8217;s shoes have tightened from 25/1 to 3/1, according to Britain&#8217;s biggest bookmaker William Hill. The bookie&#8217;s favorite remains former &#8220;The Wire&#8221; and &#8220;Luther&#8221; star Idris Elba, who is 5/2. Other actors in the running include Tom Hardy (4/1), Henry Cavill (5/1), Michael Fassbender (7/1) and Orlando Bloom (12/1). The odds that &#8220;Spectre&#8221; will be Craig&#8217;s last appearance as Bond are 10/1.



Michael and Tom are not real possibilities,but I know that many people want  him or Elba as the next Bond.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> So James Kent couldn't be able to afford Alicia now...
> In other news,Michael is still mentioned among the actors in the running to replace Craig:
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/w...-as-james-bond-bookies-slash-odds-1201520574/
> 
> 
> Michael and Tom are not real possibilities,but I know that many people want  him or Elba as the next Bond.


Yep i posted about it yesterday too, damian lewis is bookies' favorite  michael's leading the reader's poll on cinemablend lol


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> Yep i posted about it yesterday too, damian lewis is bookies' favorite  michael's leading the reader's poll on cinemablend lol


Many people have been excited about him being Bond basically from First Class!
But Tom Hardy,Idris Elba,Michael are already established actors and I doubt Hardy or Michael would be interested. It's more likely they'll choose a "new",younger actor.


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> Yep i posted about it yesterday too, damian lewis is bookies' favorite  michael's leading the reader's poll on cinemablend lol



I think the best thing is that people want Michael in the roll. I don't believe at this point it is anything he would take. He hasn't built enough of a mainstream name not to be known as a Bond for the rest of his career, which is not what he's probably looking for.


----------



## Katespadegurl

I kinda don't want Michael to be Bond. I want him to do his own thing and not be attached to another franchise. 
Elba I would LOVE to see as Bond though. He's handsome and can pull it off! Although, he said on twitter that he's not interested either.


----------



## bhb2014

I would love to see Michael as James Bond  At the beginning, I thought he would be old for the role but Brosnan was 42 on his first film and 49 on his last one. Craig was 38 and in SPECTRE he'll be 47. If Michael signs for three or four films he might start at 40 and finish at 50 tops (if there's a space of 2/3 years between each film). That's fine by me.

A ginger Bond? Oh please, bring it on baby!


----------



## miasharma

ugh where even is Michael these days? He can stay off the radar when he really wants to...eh good for him, but bad for all of us lol. I need my fassy fix asap


----------



## miasharma

BUT maybe we will see him tomorrow promoting Slow West in London? fingers crossed!! lol

http://fassyb.tumblr.com/post/121717798502/heres-a-new-slow-west-poster-commissioned-by


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> No, she started shooting a month after she gave birth, she shot Contagion when she was 2/3 months pregnant, but her role was very small and her pregnancy didn't affect anything. There was not even rumors that she was pregnant back then.



Oh Yes, I forgot her son was Born in May 2011 hahaha but she was seen shooting Contagion until January 2011, when she was five months pregnant. People only noticed her belly by then LoL and and in The film we can't see it either, of course =)


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> BUT maybe we will see him tomorrow promoting Slow West in London? fingers crossed!! lol
> 
> http://fassyb.tumblr.com/post/121717798502/heres-a-new-slow-west-poster-commissioned-by



It would Be awesome indeed!


----------



## Katespadegurl

miasharma said:


> ugh where even is Michael these days? He can stay off the radar when he really wants to...eh good for him, but bad for all of us lol. I need my fassy fix asap



I think he's in Montreal filming and maybe he's going back and forth between Montreal and London?


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> I kinda don't want Michael to be Bond. I want him to do his own thing and not be attached to another franchise.
> Elba I would LOVE to see as Bond though. He's handsome and can pull it off! Although, he said on twitter that he's not interested either.



Yeah i'm not sure I want him to be on another franchise either.  I sort of want him to be a Daniel day lewis kind of actor if that makes any sense...


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> I think he's in Montreal filming and maybe he's going back and forth between Montreal and London?


oh god I HOPE he is in Montreal filming. but no one has seen him in Canada so I am assuming he is still in london


----------



## Katespadegurl

miasharma said:


> oh god I HOPE he is in Montreal filming. but no one has seen him in Canada so I am assuming he is still in london



Yeah I get you. But he hasn't been spotted in London recently either and he does fly under the radar so for all we know, he could be in Montreal. He doesn't have to be spotted every time he's in a different country soo...
But idk.


----------



## pennylane93

Slow west is the 24th best film of 2015 so far http://www.indiewire.com/survey/the-best-films-of-2015-so-far/best-film/


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Slow west is the 24th best film of 2015 so far http://www.indiewire.com/survey/the-best-films-of-2015-so-far/best-film/



Cool!  I hope it's at least recognized in some independent awards later this year. Not that it needs this but it would be nice!


----------



## SusanBeach

Katespadegurl said:


> Yeah I get you. But he hasn't been spotted in London recently either and he does fly under the radar so for all we know, he could be in Montreal. He doesn't have to be spotted every time he's in a different country soo...
> But idk.



I don't know but I think he maybe heading to Sweden


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> I don't know but I think he maybe heading to Sweden




He may have been in Sweden a while already [emoji6]


----------



## bhb2014

Please, can anyone print this magazine??? 

https://twitter.com/ELLEfrance/status/611558262303928322


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> I think the best thing is that people want Michael in the roll. I don't believe at this point it is anything he would take. He hasn't built enough of a mainstream name not to be known as a Bond for the rest of his career, which is not what he's probably looking for.



I agree with you.I also don't want to see him attached to other franchises.  I don't know if someone has already posted this interview http://www.independent.ie/entertain...newspapers-and-doesnt-have-a-tv-31306025.html


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I agree with you.I also don't want to see him attached to other franchises.  I don't know if someone has already posted this interview http://www.independent.ie/entertain...newspapers-and-doesnt-have-a-tv-31306025.html



I think someone already did it  But it's been a while do no problem hahaha it's a nice interview!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> He may have been in Sweden a while already [emoji6]



Oooh, I wanna play! My arms could use a good stretch, what with all this reaching! So I say...

He may have been in... _Ireland_ a while already. [emoji6]

This is fun! I used an emoji and everything. Let's do more! What other totally unsubstantiated place on planet earth besides where he needs to be for work can Michael Fassbender be?

Although, if he is in Sweden, I wish he'd been on that boat so Andy Milonakis could've gotten a pic of them together. Then he could've joked about both MF & AV being mere beta test versions of fictional robots. That would've been interesting conversation. _Can two robots find love in a cold world?_ Lol.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Please, can anyone print this magazine???
> 
> https://twitter.com/ELLEfrance/status/611558262303928322



Oh, when was this taken? I like this pic!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Oooh, I wanna play! My arms could use a good stretch, what with all this reaching! So I say...
> 
> 
> 
> He may have been in... _Ireland_ a while already. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> This is fun! I used an emoji and everything. Let's do more! What other totally unsubstantiated place on planet earth besides where he needs to be for work can Michael Fassbender be?
> 
> 
> 
> Although, if he is in Sweden, I wish he'd been on that boat so Andy Milonakis could've gotten a pic of them together. Then he could've joked about both MF & AV being mere beta test versions of fictional robots. That would've been interesting conversation. _Can two robots find love in a cold world?_ Lol.




Nah, there are always tweets galore when he's in Ireland. He could still be in London of course...But anywhere is unsubstantiated until proof is forthcoming. That's the nature of speculation. Sweden wouldn't be surprising as it seems his girlfriend is there and he seems to want her with him as much as possible. Who knows if he was on the boat and who is this Andy guy anyway? He seems to rate himself highly judging by his Twitter page..


----------



## pennylane93

Not sure he was in London, wouldn't he be at the slow west screening if he was there? Or he was at the screening but no pics or reports of him there? 
They're still filming the young mutants scene in Montreal, last time Singer posted something, it looked like they were filming Jean in Xavier school, learning archery (for God knows what... Couldn't she just move the arrow telekinetically? ),so i'm not sure he's in Montreal either although of course they could be shooting another scene with him without Singer posting anything... 
Could he be at Malta checking out the AC sets?
Eh he could be unpredictable anyway, last time he went missing, people were debating whether he was in London or Montreal only to found out that he was in Barcelona


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Not sure he was in London, wouldn't he be at the slow west screening if he was there? Or he was at the screening but no pics or reports of him there?
> They're still filming the young mutants scene in Montreal, last time Singer posted something, it looked like they were filming Jean in Xavier school, learning archery (for God knows what... Couldn't she just move the arrow telekinetically? ),so i'm not sure he's in Montreal either although of course they could be shooting another scene with him without Singer posting anything...
> Could he be at Malta checking out the AC sets?
> Eh he could be unpredictable anyway, last time he went missing, people were debating whether he was in London or Montreal only to found out that he was in Barcelona



Michael could be in Malta indeed! Or in Brazil! Or Peru, Germany hahaha He could be anywhere! =)


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Oh, when was this taken? I like this pic!



At Cannes, on The Day of The premiere it seems. He's wearing The same suit and Marion changed her outfit =)


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Nah, there are always tweets galore when he's in Ireland. He could still be in London of course...But anywhere is unsubstantiated until proof is forthcoming. That's the nature of speculation. Sweden wouldn't be surprising as it seems his girlfriend is there and he seems to want her with him as much as possible. Who knows if he was on the boat and who is this Andy guy anyway? He seems to rate himself highly judging by his Twitter page..


 
Nope, if MF was on the boat he would've been in the pic too and undoubtedly there would've been a comment about the two robots David + Ava 4eva, lol! 

Andy Milonakis is a comic/actor. Back in the day he had a show on MTV and less farther back in the day (maybe even still today, dunno) he had a group that's like a less funny Lonely Island. I don't really know or get him, but I know so many guys who love(d) his brand of dumb humor.


----------



## miasharma

New pic from Cannes!! Has everyone seen it? Lol I'm sure everybody has by now but I'll just post it again  hahhahaha

https://instagram.com/p/4FjUfWhLG0/


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> New pic from Cannes!! Has everyone seen it? Lol I'm sure everybody has by now but I'll just post it again  hahhahaha
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/4FjUfWhLG0/



I had already posted it hahahaha but it's a beautiful pic so you can post it many more times if you want to LoL Can't wait to see their photoshoots later this year! Hope it's something between His pics with Theron and Wasikowska =)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Nope, if MF was on the boat he would've been in the pic too and undoubtedly there would've been a comment about the two robots David + Ava 4eva, lol!
> 
> Andy Milonakis is a comic/actor. Back in the day he had a show on MTV and less farther back in the day (maybe even still today, dunno) he had a group that's like a less funny Lonely Island. I don't really know or get him, but I know so many guys who love(d) his brand of dumb humor.




Oh so that's who Milonakis is, guessed he was American but he's not known in Europe; thought he was a random guy with big claims.

Judging by the boat pic I'd say Alicia is clueless about him too and it wasn't a posed pic; looks like whoever took it thought she wouldn't notice but she did. It's still possible Michael was on the boat, can't rule it out just because he wasn't in the pic...maybe we'll never know either way.


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Oooh, I wanna play! My arms could use a good stretch, what with all this reaching! So I say...
> 
> He may have been in... _Ireland_ a while already. [emoji6]
> 
> This is fun! I used an emoji and everything. Let's do more! What other totally unsubstantiated place on planet earth besides where he needs to be for work can Michael Fassbender be?
> 
> Although, if he is in Sweden, I wish he'd been on that boat so Andy Milonakis could've gotten a pic of them together. Then he could've joked about both MF & AV being mere beta test versions of fictional robots. That would've been interesting conversation. _Can two robots find love in a cold world?_ Lol.


yeah i dont think he is in sweden either. isnt alicia somewhat famous in sweden?? their combined star power would have def attracted fan pics or paps! I think michael is busy in london working on AC!! hope he goes back to montreal soooooon!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> yeah i dont think he is in sweden either. isnt alicia somewhat famous in sweden?? their combined star power would have def attracted fan pics or paps! I think michael is busy in london working on AC!! hope he goes back to montreal soooooon!!!!




Don't think Alicia gets papped in Sweden, and how well known is Michael there? He doesn't get papped in London either, nor does she. He/they move around freely in Europe without being noticed much in the main...


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't think Alicia gets papped in Sweden, and how well known is Michael there? He doesn't get papped in London either, nor does she. He/they move around freely in Europe without being noticed much in the main...


oh wow alicia must not be as famous in her home country as i thought!

and yeah youre right, Michael is pretty good flying under the radar which is crazy because I always thought that paps in london are crazier than paps in hollywood/new york. Props to Michael for avoiding them lol.


----------



## miasharma

OMG this interview lolol

old but gold hahaha 

http://www.mtv.com/shows/after_hour...h-michael-fassbender/712519/video/#id=1732823


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> oh wow alicia must not be as famous in her home country as i thought!
> 
> and yeah youre right, Michael is pretty good flying under the radar which is crazy because I always thought that paps in london are crazier than paps in hollywood/new york. Props to Michael for avoiding them lol.




I don't know what pap interests or behaviour is like in Sweden. As for Michael, he doesn't have to try that hard , London paps aren't interested in him!


----------



## PSawyer

miasharma said:


> OMG this interview lolol
> 
> old but gold hahaha
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/shows/after_hour...h-michael-fassbender/712519/video/#id=1732823



OMG! I was thinking about this interview yesterday LOL. Thanks for posting!

"Tom Hardy... oh my God, of course" :lolots:


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't know what pap interests or behaviour is like in Sweden. As for Michael, he doesn't have to try that hard , London paps aren't interested in him!



There is no real paps in Sweden , it's mostly random people who call a paper so they send out someone or people take pix with their iphones and sell the pix.


----------



## SusanBeach

PSawyer said:


> OMG! I was thinking about this interview yesterday LOL. Thanks for posting!
> 
> "Tom Hardy... oh my God, of course" :lolots:



I agree, this is gold, first time I saw this
Thank you miasharma!

And Blueberry 12 you are right, no real paps in Sweden


----------



## jooa

About pic Alicia on the boat ... I think that it's old, from last summer in Sweden. I can't remember where I saw this but maybe I can find it 

ETA.I didn't find it but those pics are from the same day - Alicia and Andy have the same clothes.
http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/759481614244886935_6370109
http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/759718155879748553_28152083


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> There is no real paps in Sweden , it's mostly random people who call a paper so they send out someone or people take pix with their iphones and sell the pix.




I think American paps are in a league of their own, maybe because there is a huge public interest in seeing pics of anyone who is an entertainer or even moderately well known. There are paps in London who can be aggressive; but they only seem interested in certain people, a select handful if you like. So royal family, One Direction, Justin Beiber and similar all get stalked; but the like of Michael is of no interest to them at all nor is he ever likely to be [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> OMG this interview lolol
> 
> old but gold hahaha
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/shows/after_hour...h-michael-fassbender/712519/video/#id=1732823



Hahahahahahaahhahaahhaahahahaa omg! This is gold! I Love MTV's interviews! =)


----------



## miasharma

I know someone posted the original interview already, but this is a funny article about the newest slow west interview lol. The comments at the bottom are really funny 

http://www.celebitchy.com/433514/michael_fassbender_doesnt_read_newspapers_i_dont_have_a_tv_either/


----------



## bhb2014

Some old pics of Michael at GPs. The ones with Arterton are from Twitter. He looks so happy over there LoL do you think he might, one day, do the Dempsey and start riding too? 

http://40.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4mtbwLhsF1r92slwo1_1280.jpg

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j177/jamesjas/tumblr_m4p4qc0IVE1qmxg8ho1_1280.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/07/06/article-2682244-1F6CE81600000578-473_634x423.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BMRF4SmCAAAN6Zo.jpg

http://michael-fassbender-online.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/FForm2.jpg


----------



## bhb2014

I downloaded the magazine but there's nothing more than this pic. It's one among other 20 ones from photographer Jean-François Robert at Cannes


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Some old pics of Michael at GPs. The ones with Arterton are from Twitter. He looks so happy over there LoL do you think he might, one day, do the Dempsey and start riding too?
> 
> 
> 
> http://40.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4mtbwLhsF1r92slwo1_1280.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j177/jamesjas/tumblr_m4p4qc0IVE1qmxg8ho1_1280.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/07/06/article-2682244-1F6CE81600000578-473_634x423.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BMRF4SmCAAAN6Zo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://michael-fassbender-online.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/FForm2.jpg




Does Gemma attend many F1 races too? I know she's a friend of Michael, could be a shared interest. There is scope for him to get behind a wheel, see this:
http://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/ent...bender-to-drive-into-garagistas-30371316.html


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Does Gemma attend many F1 races too? I know she's a friend of Michael, could be a shared interest. There is scope for him to get behind a wheel, see this:
> http://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/ent...bender-to-drive-into-garagistas-30371316.html



The only pics I found of her attending F1 were in this specific British GP in July 2011. Maybe she was there because she was in England by the time and Michael invited her, since they're friends 

Oh is this project still going on? I remember reading about it last year but nothing new since then. Itwould be AWESOME to see him riding cars on screen! After I saw Rush in 2013, I'm very excited about any movie about racing


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> The only pics I found of her attending F1 were in this specific British GP in July 2011. Maybe she was there because she was in England by the time and Michael invited her, since they're friends
> 
> 
> 
> Oh is this project still going on? I remember reading about it last year but nothing new since then. Itwould be AWESOME to see him riding cars on screen! After I saw Rush in 2013, I'm very excited about any movie about racing



Yeah could be, Gemma lives in London too.

IMDB says Garagistas is "in development" - DMC and BBC Films involved. Sounds like a dream package for Michael [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah could be, Gemma lives in London too.
> 
> IMDB says Garagistas is "in development" - DMC and BBC Films involved. Sounds like a dream package for Michael [emoji2]



I don't have IMDB Pro so I can't see more than what's below. But cool! Maybe he'll do this next year, if he doesn't say YES to another film LOL Garagistas seems quite interesting and he can have the support of many drivers too  Massa among them!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4460782/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I don't have IMDB Pro so I can't see more than what's below. But cool! Maybe he'll do this next year, if he doesn't say YES to another film LOL Garagistas seems quite interesting and he can have the support of many drivers too  Massa among them!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4460782/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1




Cars, F1 Grand Prixs, moral dilemma, guilt, ambition, bromance with a youngish Scottish driver.....you think he'd want to play Colin Chapman? [emoji6]


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Cars, F1 Grand Prixs, moral dilemma, guilt, ambition, bromance with a youngish Scottish driver.....you think he'd want to play Colin Chapman? [emoji6]



Well, it's about F1 young independent teams which gained fame within the years. He could play a driver or a member of the crew, who knows? I don't know a lot about racing though, only about the most inonic drivers like Prost, Lauda, Senna, Mansell, Villeneuve (father and son), Schumacher and the most recent ones like Vettel, Alonso and Massa. Really old ones only Fangio to be honest LOL Who's this driver, Chapman? What's his story?


----------



## Allie28

I agree....dream project for Michael!  I was disappointed for him that he wasn't in Rush (in addition to the F1 story, I'd love to see him work with Ron Howard...another Irish ginger!) but he was so busy filming other projects.

Sort of OT but wasn't Schumacher seriously injured?  I remember Michael saying how thrilled he was to meet him.


----------



## Morgane

Yes,Schumacher suffered extensive head injuries while skiing. Now he's at home,but he was  reported to be wheelchair-bound.
Chapman was a British engineer,founder of Lotus. He had a brief career as a race driver during  the 50's.
I'd like to see him,James and Hoult in something like Rush.

San Sebastian Film Festival,2011


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I agree....dream project for Michael!  I was disappointed for him that he wasn't in Rush (in addition to the F1 story, I'd love to see him work with Ron Howard...another Irish ginger!) but he was so busy filming other projects.
> 
> Sort of OT but wasn't Schumacher seriously injured?  I remember Michael saying how thrilled he was to meet him.



Michael was attached to Rush? Or you just meant he was busy when it was shot? But he wouldn't get a role in this film, Hemsworth and Bruhl were too perfect hahaaha 

Schumacher is still in a serious condition but he's not in hospital anymore. He speny many months in a coma and now he's paralysed and wheelchair-bound. His accident was in December 2013


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,Schumacher suffered extensive head injuries while skiing. Now he's at home,but he was  reported to be wheelchair-bound.
> Chapman was a British engineer,founder of Lotus. He had a brief career as a race driver during  the 50's.
> I'd like to see him,James and Hoult in something like Rush.
> 
> San Sebastian Film Festival,2011



Yeah, Michael could play him 

http://s.petrolicious.com/2013/history/chapman/colin-chapman-2.jpg

http://www.lotuscars.com/sites/default/files/image_store/48452_Young-Colin-Chapman_697x848.jpg

I hate smoking but God, Michael looks sexy doing it!


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Michael was attached to Rush? Or you just meant he was busy when it was shot? But he wouldn't get a role in this film, Hemsworth and Bruhl were too perfect hahaaha
> 
> Schumacher is still in a serious condition but he's not in hospital anymore. He speny many months in a coma and now he's paralysed and wheelchair-bound. His accident was in December 2013



No. I don't think he was ever attached to Rush.  I just remember thinking how much he  would've loved being in it!

Thanks to you and Morgane for answering about Schumacher.  That's sad.  Hopefully, he's able to have somewhat a happy and fulfilling life.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> No. I don't think he was ever attached to Rush.  I just remember thinking how much he  would've loved being in it!
> 
> Thanks to you and Morgane for answering about Schumacher.  That's sad.  Hopefully, he's able to have somewhat a happy and fulfilling life.



You're welcome! =)


----------



## Morgane

Interviews with Kurzel,Michael,Marion at 2:40
https://youtube.com/watch?v=kpRIKv7Jz7Q


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> No. I don't think he was ever attached to Rush.  I just remember thinking how much he  would've loved being in it!
> 
> Thanks to you and Morgane for answering about Schumacher.  That's sad.  Hopefully, he's able to have somewhat a happy and fulfilling life.



Let's hope that rehabilitation will improve his life. I've great memories from his battles with Hakkinen. 



bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, Michael could play him
> 
> http://s.petrolicious.com/2013/history/chapman/colin-chapman-2.jpg
> 
> http://www.lotuscars.com/sites/default/files/image_store/48452_Young-Colin-Chapman_697x848.jpg
> 
> I hate smoking but God, Michael looks sexy doing it!



Garagistas would be a great project to see him and James in something different.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, Michael could play him
> 
> 
> 
> http://s.petrolicious.com/2013/history/chapman/colin-chapman-2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lotuscars.com/sites/default/files/image_store/48452_Young-Colin-Chapman_697x848.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I hate smoking but God, Michael looks sexy doing it!




Yeah Michael could easily play him, Colin Chapman a British F1 driver who founded Lotus. This is the synopsis of the film:




And this is the Scottish F1 driver Jim Clarke who is the other half of the bromance:






And both of them together:


----------



## Morgane

jooa said:


> About pic Alicia on the boat ... I think that it's old, from last summer in Sweden. I can't remember where I saw this but maybe I can find it
> 
> ETA.I didn't find it but those pics are from the same day - Alicia and Andy have the same clothes.
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/759481614244886935_6370109
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/759718155879748553_28152083



Good detective skills!
Is tonight Midsummer Night's Eve?


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah Michael could easily play him, Colin Chapman a British F1 driver who founded Lotus. This is the synopsis of the film:
> 
> View attachment 3037960
> 
> 
> And this is the Scottish F1 driver Jim Clarke who is the other half of the bromance:
> 
> View attachment 3037961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both of them together:
> 
> View attachment 3037962



OMG, perfect vehicle for him and James to play!  Thanks! Lotus is one of my fave teams too, amazing project!


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, perfect vehicle for him and James to play!  Thanks! Lotus is one of my fave teams too, amazing project!




Let's hope it happens next year [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## SusanBeach

Morgane said:


> Good detective skills!
> Is tonight Midsummer Night's Eve?



Yes it is 
I posted à pic from today in Alicias thread, she was together with friends, one of them is Caroline from "Icona pop"
No Michael, at least not in the picture


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah Michael could easily play him, Colin Chapman a British F1 driver who founded Lotus. This is the synopsis of the film:
> 
> View attachment 3037956
> 
> 
> And this is the Scottish F1 driver Jim Clarke who is the other half of the bromance:
> 
> View attachment 3037958
> 
> 
> And both of them together:
> 
> View attachment 3037959



I've never seen it among the projects in development,but there's Irish Myths. The synopsis is  interesting. For those who are interested,1:Life on The Limit,the documentary narrated by Michael two  years ago,is worth watching.


----------



## Lou9

From the Instagram video Singer posted today, it didn't look like they were filming in the mansion, and Nick Hoult and James were papped hanging out around Montreal. Maybe Michael is filming again?

Perhaps they'll all go out this weekend and we'll know for sure.


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> Yes it is
> I posted à pic from today in Alicias thread, she was together with friends, one of them is Caroline from "Icona pop"
> No Michael, at least not in the picture


----------



## Lou9

Michael couldn't have participated in this any way - his junk wouldn't have fit.

I wonder if they have a "you can't be bigger than this to ride this ride" sign...


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Michael couldn't have participated in this any way - his junk wouldn't have fit.
> 
> I wonder if they have a "you can't be bigger than this to ride this ride" sign...



I've done this twice, it's fine hahaha Both landing in a river =)


----------



## BadAzzBish

Lou9 said:


> Michael couldn't have participated in this any way - his junk wouldn't have fit.
> 
> I wonder if they have a "you can't be bigger than this to ride this ride" sign...



 well tbh mcavoy might be a grow-er not a show-er


----------



## bhb2014

BadAzzBish said:


> well tbh mcavoy might be a grow-er not a show-er



Omg it's McAvoy hahahahaha I thought it was Michael LoL now I can see The bold Head =)


----------



## mollie12

> &#8220;But I&#8217;ve met a lot of people though Michael,&#8221; Maclean adds. &#8220;Michael&#8217;s the sort of guy who says, &#8216;Let&#8217;s go to the pub, I&#8217;m meeting my mate Vincent,&#8217; and you think it&#8217;s just a mate from Ireland, and it turns out to be Vincent Cassel.&#8221;



http://www.scotsman.com/what-s-on/f...n-maclean-on-his-debut-feature-film-1-3807932

So these two do hang out quite a bit.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> http://www.scotsman.com/what-s-on/f...n-maclean-on-his-debut-feature-film-1-3807932
> 
> So these two do hang out quite a bit.



My dream is to see pics of them surfing in the South of France, like they did last Summer 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/31/01/6b/31016bfddcde4e0ec530f628b51822aa.jpg


----------



## mollie12

Malick's Weightless (which won't be its official title) won't be released until 2016, which isn't a surprise.  Still up in the air is whether it will premiere at a festival this year or next.

http://thefilmstage.com/news/terren...release-until-2016-weightless-to-be-retitled/


----------



## mollie12

I kept out of the "Where in the world is Michael Fassbender?" speculations after his London sightings dried up, but some of you were right:


http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20998677.ab


----------



## pennylane93

:lolots:





mollie12 said:


> I kept out of the "Where in the world is Michael Fassbender?" speculations after his London sightings dried up, but some of you were right:
> 
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20998677.ab


Thanks, now we can all move on with our lifes 
Glad that he's spending his free time, relaxed and stuff but really, is he going to be in Apocalypse at all??


----------



## bhb2014

Putting the pics here 

I think he's not going to be in this film LOL When the hell is he going to shoot something? Maybe it's that theory: he's enjoying some vacation now before shooting X-Men and AC in a row.


----------



## bhb2014

This is the same website that mentioned Weinstein presenting Michael and Alicia in Cannes as Hollywood's hottest new couple  I really can't wait to see them walking the red carpet later this year, it will be interesting! Is this a gossip website or something? Or is it a newspaper?

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/article20841546.ab


----------



## SigynLasgalen

mollie12 said:


> I kept out of the "Where in the world is Michael Fassbender?" speculations after his London sightings dried up, but some of you were right:
> 
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20998677.ab


----------



## miasharma

Finally a sighting!! Yay. Does anyone know what that article is saying? Are these pics recent? By recent I mean last night or sometime last week?

And yeahhhh there is gonna be one scene in apocalypse about magneto at the rate this is going &#128534;&#128534;&#128534;

I hope this was just Michael stopping by his lady's on his way to Montreal. A girl can dream, right?? Lol


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Finally a sighting!! Yay. Does anyone know what that article is saying? Are these pics recent? By recent I mean last night or sometime last week?
> 
> And yeahhhh there is gonna be one scene in apocalypse about magneto at the rate this is going &#128534;&#128534;&#128534;
> 
> I hope this was just Michael stopping by his lady's on his way to Montreal. A girl can dream, right?? Lol



This was today I think. Now it's Sunday in Sweden but it was on Saturday. I think Michael will spend a part of his Summer over there before shooting X-Men for real =)


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Putting the pics here
> 
> I think he's not going to be in this film LOL When the hell is he going to shoot something? Maybe it's that theory: he's enjoying some vacation now before shooting X-Men and AC in a row.



Thanks for the pics!  And thanks Mollie for the link.  I couldn't read the article but know we've got some Swedes here, maybe they could translate for us?  Or give us the gist?  Someone said Sweden doesn't really have paps and the pics look like they were taken with a cell phone.  I always feel a bit conflicted with these kinds of pics.  I'm happy he was able to walk about basically undisturbed but still like seeing pics, lol.


----------



## miasharma

Thank you for posting these pics, bhb2014! They look cute but can I just say, I hate the way walk together with arms around each other lol. It looks so awkward and uncomfortable hahaha. Who even walks like that?!? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the pics!  And thanks Mollie for the link.  I couldn't read the article but know we've got some Swedes here, maybe they could translate for us?  Or give us the gist?  Someone said Sweden doesn't really have paps and the pics look like they were taken with a cell phone.  I always feel a bit conflicted with these kinds of pics.  I'm happy he was able to walk about basically undisturbed but still like seeing pics, lol.



The poor quality leads to a cell pic, unless paps were far away. Since I don't think there are paps in Sweden, it was probably by someone else. I hope he's relaxing before shooting X-Men and AC =) I translated it, I seems it was on Saturday, in a fancy restaurant in Stockholm.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Oh I guess he's in Sweden then. But the question is, since when? Lmao.

My guess is he was there very recently. Idk when the hell they're shooting his scenes. He probably goes back and forth whenever he's off. Hell, even Oscar isn't even there yet, he was at an event in either NY or London a couple days ago


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Thank you for posting these pics, bhb2014! They look cute but can I just say, I hate the way walk together with arms around each other lol. It looks so awkward and uncomfortable hahaha. Who even walks like that?!? &#128514;&#128514;



Michael used to walk like this with Zoe and Nicole hahaha it's his way of walking with women LoL I prefer holding hands but this depends on the person =)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> Oh I guess he's in Sweden then. But the question is, since when? Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is he was there very recently. Idk when the hell they're shooting his scenes. He probably goes back and forth whenever he's off. Hell, even Oscar isn't even there yet, he was at an event in either NY or London a couple days ago




My guess is he's been there for a few days at least. He doesn't get papped in London but there are usually a few Twitter sightings over the course of a week....and the last sighting of him was in London over a week ago.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> The poor quality leads to a cell pic, unless paps were far away. Since I don't think there are paps in Sweden, it was probably by someone else. I hope he's relaxing before shooting X-Men and AC =) I translated it, I seems it was on Saturday, in a fancy restaurant in Stockholm.



Thanks!  Yeah, there was a big Swedish holiday this week (being part of a fandom can be educational at times, lol).


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> My guess is he's been there for a few days at least. He doesn't get papped in London but there are usually a few Twitter sightings over the course of a week....and the last sighting of him was in London over a week ago.



Yeah probably, someone said there was a festival in Sweden recently right? I just want him to be in a lot of scenes in XMen  lol. But Oscar isn't even there yet also and I like him too. *sigh*


----------



## miasharma

Omg this is so random and off topic but does anyone know how Michael got that scar above his lip?? I always assumed that it was an injury as a kid but I recently saw a pic of him in his 20s and the scar wasn't there!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Omg this is so random and off topic but does anyone know how Michael got that scar above his lip?? I always assumed that it was an injury as a kid but I recently saw a pic of him in his 20s and the scar wasn't there!



I've noticed that before! Does anyone know where this scar comes from? Maybe an accident or something?


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> I've noticed that before! Does anyone know where this scar comes from? Maybe an accident or something?



Said in an interview (can't find it right now) he got it before he got famous, got punched by a bouncer I believe. He basically said the next thing he remembered was he was on the ground??? Lmao idk but yeah he got punched by a bouncer


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Said in an interview (can't find it right now) he got it before he got famous, got punched by a bouncer I believe. He basically said the next thing he remembered was he was on the ground??? Lmao idk but yeah he got punched by a bouncer



Oooh poor thing =( but I find it charming to be honest.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> Said in an interview (can't find it right now) he got it before he got famous, got punched by a bouncer I believe. He basically said the next thing he remembered was he was on the ground??? Lmao idk but yeah he got punched by a bouncer




Yeah, he was in a scuffle in Edinburgh trying to get into a club after having too much to drink about 10 years ago.


----------



## miasharma

Wolverine was confirmed to be in Apocalypse. You know what that means?? Even less screen time for magneto. Just great.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the pics!  And thanks Mollie for the link.  I couldn't read the article but know we've got some Swedes here, maybe they could translate for us?  Or give us the gist?  Someone said Sweden doesn't really have paps and the pics look like they were taken with a cell phone.  I always feel a bit conflicted with these kinds of pics.  I'm happy he was able to walk about basically undisturbed but still like seeing pics, lol.



I used google translate, not perfect, but you get the drift 

*
Here cuddles Fassbender and Vikander of fine dining
*Star couple was spotted out openly in central Stockholm

Shellfish Plateau, beer and kisses.
This shows Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender open their love during a dinner at the exclusive luxury restaurant Sturehof in Stockholm.

Last fall, played Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander against each other in "The Light Between the Oceans", directed by Derek Cianfrance .
Since then, it has been speculated that the 38-year-old German-Irish actor and the 26-year-old Swede is a couple.
Tonight, Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander on parmiddag on the exclusive luxury restaurant Sturehof in central Stockholm, the Aftonbladet tell.
Together with his table mates, they shared a seafood platter and drank beer and tacks.
The couple showed openly his love and kissed each other during dinner.
At 23 o'clock on Saturday evening, the couple left Sturehof and went, closely entwined, to the 7-Eleven where they bought throat lozenges and chewing gum then jump into a taxi with his friends.
Has not commented on their relationship
As recently as May, the Nöjesbladet Jan-Olov Andersson matter if the couple would go together on the red carpet in Cannes.
- The next question, thank you, said Michael Fassbender then laughed.
A day later, however, they were snapped together in Monte Carlo in Monaco. At Easter there was also cozy up together in New York.
Alicia Vika Flinders last major role was as the android Ava in the Hollywood film "Ex Machina". She also plays in several films that had premiered yet who "Tulip Fever", "The Danish Girl" and "Adam Jones".
Michael Fassbender has played in "Inglorious Basterds" by Quentin Tarantino, in several "X-Men" movies (as Magneto) and Ridley Scott's "Prometheus". In 2011 he also played a sex addict in "Shame", a role he won a Volpi Cup for Best Actor award for. He was also nominated for a Golden Globe for the role.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Wolverine was confirmed to be in Apocalypse. You know what that means?? Even less screen time for magneto. Just great.



What? Jackman only has one more film as Wolverine, predicted to 2017. He's not in Apocalypse, is he? I don't think so...


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> Finally a sighting!! Yay. Does anyone know what that article is saying? Are these pics recent? By recent I mean last night or sometime last week?


According to Google translate :
- it was 11pm on Saturday night, literally just 4 and a half hour ago.. 
- they kissed during dinner and shared a seafood platter 
- they went to 7/11 to buy gums and throat lozenges, looks like someone got  a sore throat...

ETA : Ah pearlyqueen beat me to it


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> I used google translate, not perfect, but you get the drift
> 
> *
> Here cuddles Fassbender and Vikander of fine dining
> *Star couple was spotted out openly in central Stockholm
> 
> Shellfish Plateau, beer and kisses.
> This shows Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender open their love during a dinner at the exclusive luxury restaurant Sturehof in Stockholm.
> 
> Last fall, played Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander against each other in "The Light Between the Oceans", directed by Derek Cianfrance .
> Since then, it has been speculated that the 38-year-old German-Irish actor and the 26-year-old Swede is a couple.
> Tonight, Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander on parmiddag on the exclusive luxury restaurant Sturehof in central Stockholm, the Aftonbladet tell.
> Together with his table mates, they shared a seafood platter and drank beer and tacks.
> The couple showed openly his love and kissed each other during dinner.
> At 23 o'clock on Saturday evening, the couple left Sturehof and went, closely entwined, to the 7-Eleven where they bought throat lozenges and chewing gum then jump into a taxi with his friends.
> Has not commented on their relationship
> As recently as May, the Nöjesbladet Jan-Olov Andersson matter if the couple would go together on the red carpet in Cannes.
> - The next question, thank you, said Michael Fassbender then laughed.
> A day later, however, they were snapped together in Monte Carlo in Monaco. At Easter there was also cozy up together in New York.
> Alicia Vika Flinders last major role was as the android Ava in the Hollywood film "Ex Machina". She also plays in several films that had premiered yet who "Tulip Fever", "The Danish Girl" and "Adam Jones".
> Michael Fassbender has played in "Inglorious Basterds" by Quentin Tarantino, in several "X-Men" movies (as Magneto) and Ridley Scott's "Prometheus". In 2011 he also played a sex addict in "Shame", a role he won a Volpi Cup for Best Actor award for. He was also nominated for a Golden Globe for the role.



Thanks!   Google translate always cracks me up but yeah, I got the drift.  

ETA:  Thank you too pennylane!


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> Wolverine was confirmed to be in Apocalypse. You know what that means?? Even less screen time for magneto. Just great.


Not confirmed. Rumored  



> A few weeks ago, leather goods store KikaNY posted designs for a duffle backpack on Instagram with an excited caption stating, We were just asked to make a special duffle backpack for Hugh Jackman who is filming the new X MEN movie in Montreal. At the time the post went by unnoticed, but it was picked up today by Superhero News.
> 
> KikaNY has since confirmed to Screen Rant that the backpack is for Jackmans personal use, rather than being a prop for X-Men
> 
> 
> It makes sense that a popular character like Wolverine, who has appeared in every single one of the X-Men movies so far, would have at least a small role in X-Men: Apocalypse. The fact that he was asked to keep it secret suggests that it will only be a cameo, similar to his brief scene in X-Men: First Class. As always its important to note that just because an actor has filmed a scene, it doesnt necessarily mean that the scene will end up in the movie (at least, not in the theatrical cut).
> 
> This shouldnt be taken as 100% confirmation of Wolverines presence in X-Men: Apocalypse, but it certainly adds evidence to the already strong likelihood of him making a cameo appearance. To be honest, we just want to see as much of him as possible before Jackman retires from the role.


A cameo like the one in First Class would be awesome though! I want a Gambit cameo as well..


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> What? Jackman only has one more film as Wolverine, predicted to 2017. He's not in Apocalypse, is he? I don't think so...



I read news that jackman is confirmed to be in apocalypse. It will probably just be a little cameo or something, unless he is one of the four horsemen of apocalypse. I think he has one last solo movie as wolverine but he might just make a cameo in apocalypse! Ugh doesn't even matter, not like Michael is gonna be in the movie for more than two seconds


----------



## miasharma

https://instagram.com/p/4KyKLmn7w3/

I mean it's on Ig so I don't know how credible it is but I saw someone post something about it on tumblr too. Of course it isn't confirmed until Bryan singer himself confirms it


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Malick's Weightless (which won't be its official title) won't be released until 2016, which isn't a surprise.  Still up in the air is whether it will premiere at a festival this year or next.
> 
> http://thefilmstage.com/news/terren...release-until-2016-weightless-to-be-retitled/


I think Venice is a possibility.




mollie12 said:


> I kept out of the "Where in the world is Michael Fassbender?" speculations after his London sightings dried up, but some of you were right:
> 
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20998677.ab



Thanks.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4KyKLmn7w3/
> 
> I mean it's on Ig so I don't know how credible it is but I saw someone post something about it on tumblr too. Of course it isn't confirmed until Bryan singer himself confirms it



Ooh cool. A cameo I believe!


----------



## miasharma

hahahahahhaa how funny is this? 

http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com/image/122003659982


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> hahahahahhaa how funny is this?
> 
> http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com/image/122003659982



Hahahahahahaahhahaahahha dead.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> I kept out of the "Where in the world is Michael Fassbender?" speculations after his London sightings dried up, but some of you were right:
> 
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/klick/article20998677.ab



How fortuitous that you of all people found this Swiss article complete with grainy-but-clear pics showing us they are still a thing! Just when everyone was really fiending for a sighting too. Good looking out!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> This is the same website that mentioned Weinstein presenting Michael and Alicia in Cannes as Hollywood's hottest new couple  I really can't wait to see them walking the red carpet later this year, it will be interesting! Is this a gossip website or something? Or is it a newspaper?
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/article20841546.ab



I think it's a gossip website,but SusanBeach can tell us more.And I've never believed that Weinstein  very weird story. Apparently Alicia was interviewed at the Weinstein's showreel event and the article mentioned a previous,unpecified party where he presented them as the new couple of talented actors.Apparently it was only heard by that journalist.Michael was not even there.. 




Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the pics!  And thanks Mollie for the link.  I couldn't read the article but know we've got some Swedes here, maybe they could translate for us?  Or give us the gist?  Someone said Sweden doesn't really have paps and the pics look like they were taken with a cell phone.  I always feel a bit conflicted with these kinds of pics.  I'm happy he was able to walk about basically undisturbed but still like seeing pics, lol.



The pics were definetely taken by a cell phone and I think that the person who took the pics stalked them  to obtain the other infos in the article,selling a complete package!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Hahahahahahaahhahaahahha dead.



Lol. That's hilarious! 



pennylane93 said:


> Not confirmed. Rumored
> 
> 
> A cameo like the one in First Class would be awesome though! I want a Gambit cameo as well..



A Gambit cameo would be everything!  This needs to happen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> How fortuitous that you of all people found this Swiss article complete with grainy-but-clear pics showing us they are still a thing! Just when everyone was really fiending for a sighting too. Good looking out!




Guess you meant Swedish, not Swiss? No doubt they are very much "a thing" though!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I think it's a goosip website,but SusanBeach can tell us more.And I've never believed that Weinstein  very weird story. Apparently Alicia was interviewed at the Weinstein's showreel event and the article mentioned a previous,unpecified party where he presented them as the new couple of talented actors.Apparently it was only heard by that journalist.Michael was not even there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics were definetely taken by a cell phone and I think that the person who took the pics has stalked them  to obtain the other infos in the article,selling a complete package!




Yeah, agreed! [emoji6]


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> How fortuitous that you of all people found this Swiss article complete with grainy-but-clear pics showing us they are still a thing! Just when everyone was really fiending for a sighting too. Good looking out!


It's Swedish... Twitter is very easy to use.
I was sure you would have chimed in... 




miasharma said:


> I read news that jackman is confirmed to be in apocalypse. It will probably just be a little cameo or something, unless he is one of the four horsemen of apocalypse. I think he has one last solo movie as wolverine but he might just make a cameo in apocalypse! Ugh doesn't even matter,* not like Michael is gonna be in the movie for more than two seconds*



There's plenty of time for him to film his scenes.


miasharma said:


> hahahahahhaa how funny is this?
> 
> http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com/image/122003659982


----------



## miasharma

for the europeans on here, is shark week a thing in europe???

Every time i see an add for shark week, I get so excited bc 1. I LOVE shark week and 2. because it reminds me of fassy hahahahahaha


----------



## Lou9

Kyoko Karenina said:


> A Gambit cameo would be everything!  This needs to happen.



Magic Mike just said in an AMA that he is most definitely not in Apocalypse. 

Get back to work, Michael!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> for the europeans on here, is shark week a thing in europe???
> 
> Every time i see an add for shark week, I get so excited bc 1. I LOVE shark week and 2. because it reminds me of fassy hahahahahaha




Uhm, not in my part of Europe! I highly doubt it is in other parts of Europe either - sharks don't feature much in our landscape - apart from the ginger Irish shark! [emoji6]


----------



## mollie12

Kyoko Karenina said:


> How fortuitous that you of all people found this Swiss article complete with grainy-but-clear pics showing us they are still a thing! Just when everyone was really fiending for a sighting too. Good looking out!



Wow, what a pointed comment.   I go home, do a search on his name, find references to his relationship with Vincent Cassel and an update on his Malick movie and post them here, also see this gossip thing pop up, so I post it here as well.  Sometimes it really is just that simple.  But I'll see myself out.



> It's Swedish... Twitter is very easy to use.
> I was sure you would have chimed in...



LOL yeah, this.  It popped up on the feed, why not post it?  No special effort required.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Magic Mike just said in an AMA that he is most definitely not in Apocalypse.
> 
> Get back to work, Michael!



Yes,he's not in Apocalypse:
http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/markcassidycbm/news/?a=121829


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Wow, what a pointed comment.   I go home, do a search on his name, find references to his relationship with Vincent Cassel and an update on his Malick movie and post them here, also see this gossip thing pop up, so I post it here as well.  Sometimes it really is just that simple.  But I'll see myself out.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah, this.  It popped up on the feed, why not post it?  No special effort required.


LOL some people just will never be satisfied, no matter what. Thank you for posting that link for the website. I love me some fassy sightings!!!  hahaha

also you shouldnt even bother responding to *****y comments, waste your energy for no reason.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Wow, what a pointed comment.   I go home, do a search on his name, find references to his relationship with Vincent Cassel and an update on his Malick movie and post them here, also see this gossip thing pop up, so I post it here as well.  Sometimes it really is just that simple.  But I'll see myself out.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah, this.  It popped up on the feed, why not post it?  No special effort required.



Someone sees huge PR operations  everywhere...  You've been writing here for four years. You don't need to justify yourself to anyone.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> Wow, what a pointed comment.   I go home, do a search on his name, find references to his relationship with Vincent Cassel and an update on his Malick movie and post them here, also see this gossip thing pop up, so I post it here as well.  Sometimes it really is just that simple.  But I'll see myself out.
> 
> LOL yeah, this.  It popped up on the feed, why not post it?  No special effort required.



And... would that not be the definition of fortuitous in action? But okay.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> Someone sees huge PR operations  everywhere...  You've been writing here for four years. You don't need to justify yourself to anyone.



Who is this someone that sees HUGE PR operations everywhere?


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Uhm, not in my part of Europe! I highly doubt it is in other parts of Europe either - sharks don't feature much in our landscape - apart from the ginger Irish shark! [emoji6]


omg i guess its only an American show then! but it is seriously the best thing ever, right along with fassy hahahhaha


----------



## mollie12

Kyoko Karenina said:


> And... would that not be the definition of fortuitous in action? But okay.



It was the "you of all people" that seemed a bit pointed and insinuating to me.  But if I misinterpreted your comment, then I'm genuinely  sorry.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> It was the "you of all people" that seemed like a pointed, insinuating dig to me.  But if I misinterpreted your comment, then I'm genuinely  sorry.



You have not misinterpreted anything..


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> You have not misinterpreted anything..



Lol. And you of all people would know! Thanks for chiming in for me.


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Lol. And you of all people would know! Thanks for chiming in for me.


are you team alicia+michael or do you think its a showmance? everyone on here is so crazy convinced one way or the other


----------



## Morgane

It was blatantly clear you were insinuating something.


----------



## Morgane

I've just noticed that the article was tweeted by the person who wrote it.The pics (and infos) were probably sold directly to him.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> are you team alicia+michael or do you think its a showmance? everyone on here is so crazy convinced one way or the other



I'm team kyoko* and I actually think it's both: A real relationship that they occasionally pimp out for PR when it suits them/as the need arises. I think a lot of people think this way, but the definition of _nuance_ is different here according to some and definitely doesn't include the idea that Michael Fassbender of all people cares about fame or publicity or any such petty PR tomfoolery. 

*really, I'm here for Fassy movie info because I use twitter searches for more important things, so I let others search & collect it for me! TBH, I fell out of lust with him long ago so I don't really care who he's dating, and I care even less about Alicia Vikander. I stay for the tomfoolery though, because it is fun, and to provide a counterbalance to those who are rabidly team alicia+michael, because it can get a little cloying and one-sided in here otherwise.


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm team kyoko* and I actually think it's both: A real relationship that they occasionally pimp out for PR when it suits them/as the need arises. I think a lot of people think this way, but the definition of _nuance_ is different here according to some and definitely doesn't include the idea that Michael Fassbender of all people cares about fame or publicity or any such petty PR tomfoolery.
> 
> *really, I'm here for Fassy movie info because I use twitter searches for more important things, so I let others search & collect it for me! TBH, I fell out of lust with him long ago so I don't really care who he's dating, and I care even less about Alicia Vikander. I stay for the tomfoolery though, because it is fun, and to provide a counterbalance to those who are rabidly team alicia+michael, because it can get a little cloying and one-sided in here otherwise.


okay cool, good to know.

I was just wondering because once I called Alicia entitled and rude and stated that she is probably using Michael to further her career...to which you responded that I am clearly jealous of Alicia and her relationship with Michael. 

But now i know youre not one of the crazy team Fassy-AV.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> okay cool, good to know.
> 
> I was just wondering because once I called Alicia entitled and rude and stated that she is probably using Michael to further her career...to which you responded that I am clearly jealous of Alicia and her relationship with Michael.
> 
> But now i know youre not one of the crazy team Fassy-AV.



Aw, I'm sorry! I was being sarcastic. You missed the first part where I said that apparently I was jealous and bitter too, because for awhile that was the standard response to anyone not gushing about their undying love. But no, I don't think you're jealous! I fully believe people can dislike her without jealousy being a factor.


----------



## SusanBeach

Morgane said:


> I think it's a gossip website,but SusanBeach can tell us more.And I've never believed that Weinstein  very weird story. Apparently Alicia was interviewed at the Weinstein's showreel event and the article mentioned a previous,unpecified party where he presented them as the new couple of talented actors.Apparently it was only heard by that journalist.Michael was not even there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics were definetely taken by a cell phone and I think that the person who took the pics stalked them  to obtain the other infos in the article,selling a complete package!



Wow, 14 hours and 4 pages!!
Went to bed early last night, up in the morning and took à charterplane to Greece 
Now i got sun instead for rain 
Aftonbladet is an evening newspaper but are you asking people in Sweden they probably say it,s  to much gossip in the paper
Because of Midsummer holidays this saturday were like à sunday, lot of stores and restaurants were closed.

Never heard about sharkweek!!!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

miasharma said:


> hahahahahhaa how funny is this?
> 
> http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com/image/122003659982



 



mollie12 said:


> Wow, what a pointed comment.   I go home, do a  search on his name, find references to his relationship with Vincent  Cassel and an update on his Malick movie and post them here, also see  this gossip thing pop up, so I post it here as well.  Sometimes it  really is just that simple.  But I'll see myself out.
> 
> 
> LOL yeah, this.  It popped up on the feed, why not post it?  No special effort required.



Didn't you know that everyone that don't dislike Alicia and/or don't scream PR the few times they are spotted together is one of Alicia's people promoting her? 

The concept that you, a Michael fan, _simply_ stumbled upon this news and decided to share (or that someone in Sweden _simply_ recognized them and decided to sell the story) it's just too _simple_ to believe, you know.  

 


Kyoko Karenina said:


> Who is this someone that sees HUGE PR operations everywhere?







Kyoko Karenina said:


> [..]
> 
> Granted, their execution sucks - these are no masters of the pap game  for sure, and their messages are tricky, borderline competing (we're in  love and together, but she's not here for a come up and is not just my  gf). *But their teams are clearly paying attention and going on a day by  day basis, at least while in Cannes.*
> 
> *Hence the pap stroll showing the candid IRL trueness of their love* that  just happened to be caught on camera because paps are thoroughly  unavoidable in Cannes, even though they'd been in Cannes awhile at that  point with nary a pic, seemingly avoiding those unavoidable paps. That  was not well received.
> 
> *Hence not appearing on the carpet together for amFAR*, their one and only  real red carpet moment to declare the special specialness of this love  that everyone already knows about anyway. That probably was both to say  "relax, it's not *that* serious just yet" and also "AV is not here to be  MF's girlfriend, but an actress in her own right. She's the next big  thing, you know."
> 
> *Hence AV on her own at the amFAR podium*, so rudely ditched by Jake, but  which kindly gave her a "meet cute" moment with the room that everyone  could talk and, of course, write about.
> 
> *Hence MF & MC adorably chummy at amFAR, but way more distant and  professional the next day at the photocall.* If you don't think someone  on their team saw the buzz about them and told them to tone it down,  well... I have a bridge in Brooklyn I can sell you at a really great  price! Just look at JJ, which is totally official PR driven - not one  pic of MF & MC in what seems to have been the most photogenic  moments of the night. Yet there is a random article about Leo donating  the Banksy piece, full of photos of Leo on a yacht! But no one noticed  or cared. Okay.
> 
> *Hence the final official posing together at Monaco*, now saying "Will you  please just STFU about planned pap strolls and MF & MC? None of  that is a thing. MF & AV are the thing. See? He's showing her his  favorite pastime and they're posing officially, so know this is not some  tawdry planned pap thing, know this is real and this is serious -  just  not red carpet serious. Know that too. He's no Cumberbatch."



 Planning (and changing because of _some_ fans' responses ) their moves day by day. ONE pap stroll of which just dedicated fans are aware of  that was the result of a coordinated effort between M&A, the paps and the crowd. Them not posing together on the Red Carpet ( it's definitely not like the opposite would have been seen as a PR move too, right? ). Oscar hopeful and Cannes Jury member Jake Gyllenhall willing to appear as a rude and unreliable person just to give Alicia time to shine for a moment that people barely registered (how many people wrote about it? 2?). JJ pressured in not posting Marion and Michael's pics  inside the amfAR party ( and apparently other actors' PM teams  -except DiCaprio's- agreed in not letting photos of their clients being posted too since there are none of them either..) while others sites around the world still did posted them. Marion and Michael 'suddenly' acting professional (during a professional event). Michael and Alicia posing for photos at the MonacoGP (like he did every single year and like it is expected from the celebrities going there) ...


----------



## pearlyqueen

SigynLasgalen said:


> Didn't you know that everyone that don't dislike Alicia and/or don't scream PR the few times they are spotted together is one of Alicia's people promoting her?
> 
> The concept that you, a Michael fan, _simply_ stumbled upon this news and decided to share (or that someone in Sweden _simply_ recognized them and decided to sell the story) it's just too _simple_ to believe, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning (and changing because of _some_ fans' responses ) their moves day by day. ONE pap stroll of which just dedicated fans are aware of  that was the result of a coordinated effort between M&A, the paps and the crowd. Them not posing together on the Red Carpet ( it's definitely not like the opposite would have been seen as a PR move too, right? ). Oscar hopeful and Cannes Jury member Jake Gyllenhall willing to appear as a rude and unreliable person just to give Alicia time to shine for a moment that people barely registered (how many people wrote about it? 2?). JJ pressured in not posting Marion and Michael's pics  inside the amfAR party ( and apparently other actors' PM teams  -except DiCaprio's- agreed in not letting photos of their clients being posted too since there are none of them either..) while others sites around the world still did posted them. Marion and Michael 'suddenly' acting professional (during a professional event). Michael and Alicia posing for photos at the MonacoGP (like he did every single year and like it is expected from the celebrities going there) ...




Yeah, ikr, cynicism and denial are the watchwords. It couldn't possibly be they are two moderately known actors in a committed relationship. Neither have a track record in playing PR games or chasing celebrity lifestyles. A man and a woman who do their best to keep under the radar and get on with their lives like millions of others, right? [emoji6] That's just too bizarre!


----------



## SusanBeach

SigynLasgalen said:


> Didn't you know that everyone that don't dislike Alicia and/or don't scream PR the few times they are spotted together is one of Alicia's people promoting her?
> 
> The concept that you, a Michael fan, _simply_ stumbled upon this news and decided to share (or that someone in Sweden _simply_ recognized them and decided to sell the story) it's just too _simple_ to believe, you know.
> 
> 
> Thank you Sigyn, I think your comments are spot on! And thank you Mollie for the pics!
> Google translator are a funny thing, not one nuance but the summary is right, someone saw them and called the paper
> 
> "Parmiddag" = dinner with two couples  "  Beer and tacks" = beer and shorts (swedish version, often vodka/akvavit with flavor or spice) &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## miasharma

Do you guys think Michael will go to Glastonbury this week?? His BFF Bradley is currently in London I think. I bet they both will go if work allows (with Alicia in tow as well but Michael doesn't care about anyone else when he is with Bradley lol)


----------



## Katespadegurl

miasharma said:


> Do you guys think Michael will go to Glastonbury this week?? His BFF Bradley is currently in London I think. I bet they both will go if work allows (with Alicia in tow as well but Michael doesn't care about anyone else when he is with Bradley lol)



If he's not working probably. But I WANT him to work on XMen damnit lol. My other bae Oscar Isaac hasn't been spotted in Montreal too.  
Also I feel like Michael has a lot of BFFs.


----------



## Hackensack

I don't want him to go to Glastonbury.  I want him to go to Montreal, with or without Alicia, and get some filming time in!  The worst part of X-Men FC had to do with the young X-kids (they killed off the only interesting one), and I am beginning to fear that this movie is being set up as primarily the launchpad for the new generation.


----------



## pennylane93

We'll get the first footage from TLBO soon at Cineeurope (June 22-25) 
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-2015-can-barcelona-make-802625

Eta : when they say they're presenting the footage, does it mean it goes public or just for those in attendance?


----------



## miasharma

Omg don't even say that. I hated the kids too in the first movie. If apocalypse isn't all about Prof X, magneto and apocalypse, then I'm done. Also throw a little mystique and beast in there but I am NOT excited about seeing the younger mutants. They are annoying me already


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> We'll get the first footage from TLBO soon at Cineeurope (June 22-25)
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-2015-can-barcelona-make-802625
> 
> Eta : when they say they're presenting the footage, does it mean it goes public or just for those in attendance?



I hope we get to see it too!!! I wanna see a glimpse of Michael playing a sweet character rather than all the crazy one he plays lol. 

And I want to Alicia act. Haven't ever seen her in a movie


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> We'll get the first footage from TLBO soon at Cineeurope (June 22-25)
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-2015-can-barcelona-make-802625
> 
> Eta : when they say they're presenting the footage, does it mean it goes public or just for those in attendance?



Since they make it sound like such a make or break for this distributor (and thus the movie), I wonder if Michael will pop by? I'm excited to hear any word about it.

And I think they only mean for the executives in attendance. We won't see anything about TLBO until TIFF, I would assume.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> Since they make it sound like such a make or break for this distributor (and thus the movie), I wonder if Michael will pop by? I'm excited to hear any word about it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I think they only mean for the executives in attendance. We won't see anything about TLBO until TIFF, I would assume.




I guess it's possible Michael (and Alicia) might pop by. One of the big plus factors in Europe is everywhere being a short plane journey to get to [emoji3] Also Slow West opens in the UK on Friday, possible he may make an appearance for that in London.


----------



## BagBerry13

Morgane said:


> Yes,Schumacher suffered extensive head injuries while skiing. Now he's at home,but he was  reported to be wheelchair-bound.
> Chapman was a British engineer,founder of Lotus. He had a brief career as a race driver during  the 50's.
> I'd like to see him,James and Hoult in something like Rush.



I didn't know he's wheelchair-bound. We get hardly news on him here. There seems to be some kind of embargo since the incident with his hospital record.
But I think from the beginning when they still talked about his condition I think he'll be able to walk one day again. He didn't break his neck though.



bhb2014 said:


> This is the same website that mentioned Weinstein presenting Michael and Alicia in Cannes as Hollywood's hottest new couple  I really can't wait to see them walking the red carpet later this year, it will be interesting! Is this a gossip website or something? Or is it a newspaper?
> 
> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/article20841546.ab



It's a newspaper. Swedish actors (i.e. Gustaf Skarsgård) give interviews for them. But they do have a gossip section.

These seem to be mobile phone pics. You recognise pap pics in Sweden when you see them. There are "certain" American actresses who have dated Swedish actors who can tell you how to call paps in Sweden.



miasharma said:


> for the europeans on here, is shark week a thing in europe???
> 
> Every time i see an add for shark week, I get so excited bc 1. I LOVE shark week and 2. because it reminds me of fassy hahahahahaha



What is shark week?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

SigynLasgalen said:


> Didn't you know that everyone that don't dislike Alicia and/or don't scream PR the few times they are spotted together is one of Alicia's people promoting her?



I know some people think this, but since you feel the need to comment on a response to me about a comment I made to someone else that had nothing to do with you, I'll just point out that I don't think most people accused of being are AV's PR actually are. Like, I don't think pearlyqueen is AV's PR. That was actually the very reason I came out of lurk mode and signed up, lol. And I certainly don't think someone who's been posting in the Michael Fassbender thread for four years is _Alicia Vikander's_ PR... lol.



SigynLasgalen said:


> Planning (and changing because of _some_ fans' responses ) their moves day by day. ONE pap stroll of which just dedicated fans are aware of  that was the result of a coordinated effort between M&A, the paps and the crowd. Them not posing together on the Red Carpet ( it's definitely not like the opposite would have been seen as a PR move too, right? ). Oscar hopeful and Cannes Jury member Jake Gyllenhall willing to appear as a rude and unreliable person just to give Alicia time to shine for a moment that people barely registered (how many people wrote about it? 2?). JJ pressured in not posting Marion and Michael's pics inside the amfAR party ( and apparently other actors' PM teams  -except DiCaprio's- agreed in not letting photos of their clients being posted too since there are none of them either..) while others sites around the world still did posted them. Marion and Michael 'suddenly' acting professional (during a professional event). Michael and Alicia posing for photos at the MonacoGP (like he did every single year and like it is expected from the celebrities going there) ...



That's right, I forgot you are a seasoned PR pro, well versed in the arts of communication and publicity and promotion and image management, which are all totally the very exact same thing, amirite? /S

But in reality the real PR pros know that Cannes is a huge event and if you _are_ going to partake in paparazzi tomfoolery, a HUGE PR OPERATION even, Cannes would be the place to do it. Whereas no one but Swedes GAF about Midsummer in Sweden, and a random pap sighting, especially one with no awkward kissing -- whether orchestrated by team alicia+michael or completely accidental -- is hardly a HUGE PR OPERATION, and pointing out the fortuitousness of it all does not suggest otherwise (hyperbole is the enemy of nuance). And everything about this sighting _was_ quite fortuitous:

* That a professional photographer happened to not only spot them in that non-pap thirsty locale, but that they both happened to be facing the windows for such clear shots, despite the professional photographer having such a crap camera for some reason. And that he had the gravitas to stalk them for enough detail to flesh out his story! 

* That it happened just when the fans had reached a fever pitch of speculation about where in the world is Michael Fassbender, and were fiending for a pic of him, any pic, anywhere.

* That it was mollie -- and not someone more... obsessive, let's say -- who found the pics and posted them, apparently just mere hours after this dinner even happened. 

I know it can be that simple, that all of this could've just come together in an organic way -- and I do believe in serendipity and synchronicity -- that's why I used the exact word _fortuitous._ Because yes, it could've just happened, but it does also have a whiff of design about it (not obvious and reeking like Cannes and NY, just a whiff), and pretending otherwise is anything but nuanced. But obviously that doesn't fit in with the either/or all-or-nothing narrative being pushed here that denies the reality of how celebs actually use PR.


----------



## miasharma

A couple of non Americans have asked about shark week so here it is....

It is literally a week of shows (programs) about sharks on Discovery channel in US and i think Canada too but I am not sure. All about different types of sharks and their habitats and cool underwater shots and stories about shark attacks and on and on.

Everyone (almost everyone) loves it and watches it because sharks are the best lol. 

http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/shark-week/

***this has nothing to do with fassy but everything to do with fassy at the same time because he is a sexy shark. hhahahaha


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Also Slow West opens in the UK on Friday, possible he may make an appearance for that in London.



You think so? Has he done any in-person promotion for this movie yet? I know he didn't do Sundance, so I'm just wondering.


----------



## libeth

SigynLasgalen said:


> Didn't you know that everyone that don't dislike Alicia and/or don't scream PR the few times they are spotted together is one of Alicia's people promoting her?   The concept that you, a Michael fan, _simply_ stumbled upon this news and decided to share (or that someone in Sweden _simply_ recognized them and decided to sell the story) it's just too _simple_ to believe, you know.


  It's too simple. Professional paps used ****ty cameras to take three pics for a Swedish website. Her/his publicists planted the details in the article. A sore throat is the best PR stunt to make Swedish readers and Vikassy fans  sympathize with them. 


> is one of Alicia's people promoting her


 No,Paula Woods' intern. Paula's interns write here and crusade elsewhere in the holy name of the Vikassy.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> You think so? Has he done any in-person promotion for this movie yet? I know he didn't do Sundance, so I'm just wondering.




I don't know: just observing it's a possibility as he's in Europe and John McLean has been doing the promo on his own here in the past few days.


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> It's too simple. Professional paps used ****ty cameras to take three pics for a Swedish website. Her/his publicists planted the details in the article. A sore throat is the best PR stunt to make Swedish readers and Vikassy fans  sympathize with them.    No,Paula Woods' intern. Paula's interns write here and crusade elsewhere in the holy name of the Vikassy.




Lool! Now the sore throat could have a story worth exploring....which one of them is afflicted? [emoji6]

This PR obsession is getting ridiculous; I know there's no point trying to reason it in some quarters who believe PR dominates every actor's life -even someone like Michael who's never courted it before and gives not a hoot about his image or recognition.


----------



## libeth

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I know some people think this, but since you feel the need to comment on a response to me about a comment I made to someone else that had nothing to do with you, I'll just point out that I don't think most people accused of being are AV's PR actually are. Like, I don't think pearlyqueen is AV's PR. That was actually the very reason I came out of lurk mode and signed up, lol. And I certainly don't think someone who's been posting in the Michael Fassbender thread for four years is _Alicia Vikander's_ PR... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, I forgot you are a seasoned PR pro, well versed in the arts of communication and publicity and promotion and image management, which are all totally the very exact same thing, amirite? /S
> 
> But in reality the real PR pros know that Cannes is a huge event and if you _are_ going to partake in paparazzi tomfoolery, a HUGE PR OPERATION even, Cannes would be the place to do it. Whereas no one but Swedes GAF about Midsummer in Sweden, and a random pap sighting, especially one with no awkward kissing -- whether orchestrated by team alicia+michael or completely accidental -- is hardly a HUGE PR OPERATION, and pointing out the fortuitousness of it all does not suggest otherwise (hyperbole is the enemy of nuance). And everything about this sighting _was_ quite fortuitous:
> 
> * That a professional photographer happened to not only spot them in that non-pap thirsty locale, but that they both happened to be facing the windows for such clear shots, despite the professional photographer having such a crap camera for some reason. And that he had the gravitas to stalk them for enough detail to flesh out his story!
> 
> ** That it happened just when the fans had reached a fever pitch of speculation about where in the world is Michael Fassbender, and were fiending for a pic of him, any pic, anywhere.
> *
> * That it was mollie -- and not someone more... obsessive, let's say -- who found the pics and posted them, apparently just mere hours after this dinner even happened.
> 
> I know it can be that simple, that all of this could've just come together in an organic way -- and I do believe in serendipity and synchronicity -- that's why I used the exact word _fortuitous._ Because yes, it could've just happened, but it does also have a whiff of design about it (not obvious and reeking like Cannes and NY, just a whiff), and pretending otherwise is anything but nuanced. But obviously that doesn't fit in with the either/or all-or-nothing narrative being pushed here that denies the reality of how celebs actually use PR.


  Fans speculate everyday about where in the world  MF is,if AV is with him. For every twitter sighting there's someone who asks if she's with him. The pics weren't taken by professional paps. *still waiting for the Cannes pap stroll  pics*


----------



## Lou9

If I were the PR that called the paps for that story, I'd be really angry about the quality of those pics. 

And I do love that the pap bothered to find out what they ate and bought in that 7 Eleven. I would hope decent PR would have made it a bit more exciting, beyond cough drops.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> If I were the PR that called the paps for that story, I'd be really angry about the quality of those pics.
> 
> And I do love that the pap bothered to find out what they ate and bought in that 7 Eleven. I would hope decent PR would have made it a bit more exciting, beyond cough drops.



The quality of the pics is a PR stunt.    I've read many times the -he/she ate that,bought this- type of article when celebs are in a foreign country. Waiters and shopkeepers  are paid to give informatiom.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't know: just observing it's a possibility as he's in Europe and John McLean has been doing the promo on his own here in the past few days.



Meanwhile, Michael is chilling in Sweden... lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> The quality of the pics is a PR stunt.    I've read many times the -he/she ate that,bought this- type of article when celebs are in a foreign country. Waiters and shopkeepers  are paid to give informatiom.




Wasn't it reported that he bought underwear in a store in Montreal last month?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Meanwhile, Michael is chilling in Sweden... lol.




He sure is [emoji6] But Sweden's only a short plane journey from London [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

Sturehof, the restaurant they've been in, is in the district of Östermalm which is a fancy neighbourhood. It's like Beverly Hills. The restaurant is right next to Stureplan a well-known club in Stockholm. So this is where the young and rich go to be seen. They could've easily been spotted by some of them. After all Alicia is known in Sweden. The photos might have been taken because of her and not because of Michael. Some might have not even recognised him. Shocking I know!


----------



## Lou9

Retta's tribute to her dad:


> unforettable#HappyFathersDay to the man I used to tell people I was gonna marry. And even though I now tell people it's Michael Fassbender I will marry you are still the best and NOT just because Michael Fassbender doesn't know who I am but because you have the biggest heart, took a second job to pay for my college - please don't be mad I don't use that degree. Because you are amused by the silly things that I do and you look to protect me at all times. I love ya to pieces . . . even though I wouldn't wanna clean up those pieces-you know how I hate to vacuum.
> Kisses for you Daddy-O!


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Sturehof, the restaurant they've been in, is in the district of Östermalm which is a fancy neighbourhood. It's like Beverly Hills. The restaurant is right next to Stureplan a well-known club in Stockholm. So this is where the young and rich go to be seen. They could've easily been spotted by some of them. After all Alicia is known in Sweden. The photos might have been taken because of her and not because of Michael. Some might have not even recognised him. Shocking I know!




Yeah, I bet Alicia is much better known in Sweden than Michael and the photos were taken because of her. Despite some opinions, truth is Michael is not that famous or recognisable to get the paps running out after him, especially in Europe. Obviously he's better known in Ireland and the UK, but even here most people don't know him. That's the way he likes it too [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Fresh news - Michael and Alicia no longer in Sweden! The guy who posted this is English so they're almost certainly in London now [emoji2]


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Despite some opinions, truth is Michael is not that famous or recognisable to get the paps running out after him, especially in Europe.



Actually, I think plenty of people agree that he's not that recognizable to have the paps running after him! That's sort of the point. Lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Actually, I think plenty of people agree that he's not that recognizable to have the paps running after him! That's sort of the point. Lol.




Sorry, what's the point? You agree he's not that famous and the paps aren't interested....so why would they bother with him then?


----------



## libeth

pearlyqueen said:


> Sorry, what's the point? You agree he's not that famous and the paps aren't interested....so why would they bother with him then?



She's saying that they call the paps,that this last sighting was planned. I'm still waiting for the Cannes pap stroll pics.


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> She's saying that they call the paps,that this last sighting was planned. I'm still waiting for the Cannes pap stroll pics :rotlmfao:




Can't think of two people less likely to call paps! I haven't seen any pap stroll pics of them nor do I expect to. Guess some people can't get their heads around them being ordinary people like us when they're not working.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Can't think of two people less likely to call paps! I haven't seen any pap stroll pics of them nor do I expect to. Guess some people can't get their heads around them being ordinary people like us when they're not working.


ummm you cant think of Alicia?! she is seems so desperate for recognition, and michael is her one way ticket to hollywoodtown fame. that girl is so thirsty, I would believe anyone who told me her PR arranged for pap strolls numerous times.


----------



## BagBerry13

Gosh! That's worse than the Skarsgard thread and they really had a problem.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Gosh! That's worse than the Skarsgard thread and they really had a problem.




Yeah I know, it's sad really..


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Fresh news - Michael and Alicia no longer in Sweden! The guy who posted this is English so they're almost certainly in London now [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040182



That's nice of Michael, offering to take the guy's pic 
But,


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> That's nice of Michael, offering to take the guy's pic
> 
> But,




Lool, very true!


----------



## Katespadegurl

lol omg please let's not go back to talking about theories, my brain hurts. 

so I guess he's going to Glastonsbury? MICHAEL PLEASE (or in this case, Bryan Singer please), MAGNETO NEEDS MORE SCENES IN APOCALYPSE.


----------



## mchris55

The Cannes' pap photos were on an obscure photo agency website. I guess no blogs or mags wanted to purchase them.


----------



## miasharma

Lol yeah how about Michael takes a direct flight from London to Montreal!! That will make everyone on here really happy


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Lol yeah how about Michael takes a direct flight from London to Montreal!! That will make everyone on here really happy




How about Michael decides when he needs to go back to Montreal? If he wants to be in London it's all good too!


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> How about Michael decides when he needs to go back to Montreal? If he wants to be in London it's all good too!



Oh obviously. We're just saying that Bryan needs to put Michael (and Oscar really, I haven't seen any news that he's in Montreal), in more scenes in Apocalypse. I'm sure he's going to be there when his scenes start. It's just a matter of "how much magneto is in this movie?"


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> Oh obviously. We're just saying that Bryan needs to put Michael (and Oscar really, I haven't seen any news that he's in Montreal), in more scenes in Apocalypse. I'm sure he's going to be there when his scenes start. It's just a matter of "how much magneto is in this movie?"




Not a great deal by the look of things! Perhaps somewhere between a full role and a cameo?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Can't think of two people less likely to call paps! I haven't seen any pap stroll pics of them nor do I expect to. Guess some people can't get their heads around them being ordinary people like us when they're not working.



Lol. This is the funniest thing I've ever read in this thread! If I thought you actually meant it, it'd be the saddest. 

_Celebs! Why, they're just like us!_ 

(And of course, ordinary people never go out of their way to get attention or recognition, and certainly ordinary people never try to craft a specific image of who they are outside of work for work-related reasons. Not one non-famous person has ever done anything close to that ever, nope)


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> How about Michael decides when he needs to go back to Montreal? If he wants to be in London it's all good too!



Wow what a catty comment. Obviously Michael is gonna decide when he needs to be where. Sorry I don't have "sources" telling me his itinerary so I was just hoping but okay

Oh how about you ask your reliable sources and let us all know when he will be filming for apocalypse. That will surely make us all here really happy.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> *really, I'm here for Fassy movie info because I use twitter searches for more important things, so I let others search & collect it for me! TBH, I fell out of lust with him long ago so I don't really care who he's dating, and I care even less about Alicia Vikander. I stay for the tomfoolery though, because it is fun, *and to provide a counterbalance to those who are rabidly team alicia+michael,* because it can get a little cloying and one-sided in here otherwise.


Don't worry,there are many people here who are not rabidly team alicia + michael.



Kyoko Karenina said:


> I know some people think this, but since you feel the need to comment on a response to me about a comment I made to someone else that had nothing to do with you, I'll just point out that I don't think most people accused of being are AV's PR actually are. Like, I don't think pearlyqueen is AV's PR. That was actually the very reason I came out of lurk mode and signed up, lol. *And I certainly don't think someone who's been posting in the Michael Fassbender thread for four years is Alicia Vikander's PR..*. lol.


Who is mollie12? Now I'm curious..  Actually I'm just  pretending I don't  know your answer..  



> * That a professional photographer happened to not only spot them in that non-pap thirsty locale, but that they both happened to be facing the windows for such clear shots, despite the professional photographer having such a crap camera for some reason. And that he had the gravitas to stalk them for enough detail to flesh out his story!



A professional photographer not only would have had stalked them,but he would have sold their photos to big photo agencies. The pics were sold directly to the writer of  the article by a person who spotted them and followed them right after they leave the restaurant. I think that Bag Berry13 or Susan Beach can confirm that the shop is near the restaurant. It's very easy to obtain the info contained in the article.
Probably you've  never heard about people who sell celebrities' pics to photo agencies and newspapers.
In this case I think the person who took the photos had some kind of connection with the person who wrote the article. After all they were in a fancy restaurant. 


> * That it happened just when the fans had reached a fever pitch of speculation about where in the world is Michael Fassbender, and were fiending for a pic of him, any pic, anywhere.


A fever pitch? Really? I've just seen fans who wanted  to see him in Montreal. 


> * That it was mollie -- and not someone more... obsessive, let's say -- who found the pics and posted them, apparently just mere hours after this dinner even happened.


Since you stay here to teach us,peasants,how PR  work,let me tell you something... If you use a thing called  twitter search engine,you can find every tweet mentioning his name.Admittedly,mollie12 was searching stuff about him. Other posters who post twitter sightings or tweets related to his work,including me,would have posted that article.


> I know it can be that simple, that all of this could've just come together in an organic way -- and I do believe in serendipity and synchronicity -- that's why I used the exact word _fortuitous._ Because yes, it could've just happened, but it does also have a whiff of design about it (not obvious and reeking like Cannes and NY, just a whiff), and pretending otherwise is anything but nuanced. But obviously that doesn't fit in with the either/or all-or-nothing narrative being pushed here that denies the reality of how celebs actually use PR.


You probably know that it can be *that* simple,but you insist on considering everything as PR-driven,and this attitude is anything but rational. And no,you don't believe in _serendipity_ at all.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Katespadegurl said:


> Oh obviously. We're just saying that Bryan needs to put Michael (and Oscar really, I haven't seen any news that he's in Montreal), in more scenes in Apocalypse. I'm sure he's going to be there when his scenes start. It's just a matter of "how much magneto is in this movie?"



I don't think Bryan Singer is a good director... I think he got incredibly lucky because his good friend wrote one of the best screenplays ever early on, so my expectations for anything he does are never very high. That said, I thought they'd be filming all summer?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Lol. This is the funniest thing I've ever read in this thread! If I thought you actually meant it, it'd be the saddest.
> 
> 
> 
> _Celebs! Why, they're just like us!_
> 
> 
> 
> (And of course, ordinary people never go out of their way to get attention or recognition, and certainly ordinary people never try to craft a specific image of who they are outside of work for work-related reasons. Not one non-famous person has ever done anything close to that ever, nope)




Yep I expected you to reply in this manner; somewhat obsessed with recognition, image and PR. Must come from all that California living, lol. Trust me, actors are PEOPLE too! Just like the rest of us they need food, sleep, love, sex etc. There are some actors who play the "celebrity" game but Michael's not one of them - runs a mile in the opposite direction and doesn't give a sh*t about his "image".


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> Not a great deal by the look of things! Perhaps somewhere between a full role and a cameo?



He's obviously going to have a role. Maybe they're just shooting later and just wants to get Prof X and the kids done first? 

Idk, why don't you or your "sources" tell us, since you seem to know a lot of things


----------



## Katespadegurl

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I don't think Bryan Singer is a good director... I think he got incredibly lucky because his good friend wrote one of the best screenplays ever early on, so my expectations for anything he does are never very high. That said, I thought they'd be filming all summer?



Yep. My expectations are low for Singer. But yes they are filming all summer


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Wow what a catty comment. Obviously Michael is gonna decide when he needs to be where. Sorry I don't have "sources" telling me his itinerary so I was just hoping but okay
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how about you ask your reliable sources and let us all know when he will be filming for apocalypse. That will surely make us all here really happy.




How is it catty? Just saying Michael knows when he needs to be somewhere. Personally it wouldn't bother me if he only had 5 lines in the film, so I'm not fussed if he doesn't go back for another month.


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> He's obviously going to have a role. Maybe they're just shooting later and just wants to get Prof X and the kids done first?
> 
> Idk, why don't you or your "sources" tell us, since you seem to know a lot of things



Omg right, I wonder what her sources actually are. I know a lot of people here write that michael and Alicia's PR lurk around here but I doubt that.

What a plot twist would it be if this person was actually Alicia and that's why she goes crazy every time some says anything negative about the relationship or PR strolls?!?!? I would die laughing!!!! &#128514;


----------



## Hackensack

I only force myself to sit through X-Men films because of Michael.  I don't like comic book movies.  So if he isn't in X-Men Apocalypse all that much, it is going to be very painful for me to sit through.  On the other hand, if his scenes are with Oscar, even if that means that he's one of the 4 Horsemen, that could be fun.
Question for the PR experts on this forum: when James and Nicholas were doing whatever it was they were doing on the ropes, did they call the paps?  This could actually be a semi-serious/non-sarcastic question.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> How is it catty? Just saying Michael knows when he needs to be somewhere. Personally it wouldn't bother me if he only had 5 lines in the film, so I'm not fussed if he doesn't go back for another month.



I would be really annoyed if he only had 5 lines, that's why I want him in Montreal filming. Obviously my post was a joke since I don't tell Michael what to do and where to fly.


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> Don't worry,there are many people here who are not rabidly team alicia + michael.
> 
> 
> Who is mollie12? Now I'm curious..  Actually I'm just  pretending I don't  know your answer..
> 
> 
> 
> A professional photographer not only would have had stalked them,but he would have sold their photos to big photo agencies. The pics were sold directly to the writer of  the article by a person who spotted them and followed them right after they leave the restaurant. I think that Bag Berry13 or Susan Beach can confirm that the shop is near the restaurant. It's very easy to obtain the info contained in the article.
> Probably you've  never heard about people who sell celebrities' pics to photo agencies and newspapers.
> In this case I think the person who took the photos had some kind of connection with the person who wrote the article. After all they were in a fancy restaurant.
> 
> A fever pitch? Really? I've just seen fans who wanted  to see him in Montreal.
> 
> Since you stay here to teach us,peasants,how PR  work,let me tell you something... If you use a thing called  twitter search engine,you can find every tweet mentioning his name.Admittedly,mollie12 was searching stuff about him. Other posters who post twitter sightings or tweets related to his work,including me,would have posted that article.
> 
> You probably know that it can be *that* simple,but you insist on considering everything as PR-driven,and this attitude is anything but rational. And no,you don't believe in _serendipity_ at all.





Here you can see a pic of Sturehof ( at left ) and 7/11 ( right , behind the red light).





So they are very close.


----------



## miasharma

Hackensack said:


> I only force myself to sit through X-Men films because of Michael.  I don't like comic book movies.  So if he isn't in X-Men Apocalypse all that much, it is going to be very painful for me to sit through.  On the other hand, if his scenes are with Oscar, even if that means that he's one of the 4 Horsemen, that could be fun.
> Question for the PR experts on this forum: when James and Nicholas were doing whatever it was they were doing on the ropes, did they call the paps?  This could actually be a semi-serious/non-sarcastic question.




That's a good question. I would like to know the answer to this too. Aren't there a lot of big movies filmed in Montreal/Toronto during summer? Maybe paps are more around to get a glimpse of the stars?


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Since they make it sound like such a make or break for this distributor (and thus the movie), I wonder if Michael will pop by? I'm excited to hear any word about it.
> 
> And I think they only mean for the executives in attendance. We won't see anything about TLBO until TIFF, I would assume.



Yes,they only mean for those in attendance.I hope to read something about it.



pearlyqueen said:


> I guess it's possible Michael (and Alicia) might pop by. One of the big plus factors in Europe is everywhere being a short plane journey to get to [emoji3] Also Slow West opens in the UK on Friday, possible he may make an appearance for that in London.


I think he will do something for SW before returning (finally!) to work.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Hackensack said:


> I only force myself to sit through X-Men films because of Michael.  I don't like comic book movies.  So if he isn't in X-Men Apocalypse all that much, it is going to be very painful for me to sit through.  On the other hand, if his scenes are with Oscar, even if that means that he's one of the 4 Horsemen, that could be fun.
> Question for the PR experts on this forum: when James and Nicholas were doing whatever it was they were doing on the ropes, did they call the paps?  This could actually be a semi-serious/non-sarcastic question.



Yeah I would be fine if his scenes are with Oscar (more than fine tbh I love both of them lol). 
Also, isn't he going to have a romantic plotline with Mystique? I guess we'll see IF they have a Comic Con panel.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I only force myself to sit through X-Men films because of Michael.  I don't like comic book movies.  So if he isn't in X-Men Apocalypse all that much, it is going to be very painful for me to sit through.  On the other hand, if his scenes are with Oscar, even if that means that he's one of the 4 Horsemen, that could be fun.
> Question for the PR experts on this forum: when James and Nicholas were doing whatever it was they were doing on the ropes, did they call the paps?  This could actually be a semi-serious/non-sarcastic question.




Ikr, when Michael's photographed with Alicia it's because they/she called the paps. Like you say, was it James or Nick who called the paps for their rope thing? And is it Michael who calls the paps when he's photographed walking around NYC alone? And if he's that PR hungry why doesn't he call them when he's in London?


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I know some people think this, but since you feel the need to comment on a response to me about a comment I made to someone else that had nothing to do with you, I'll just point out that I don't think most people accused of being are AV's PR actually are. Like, I don't think pearlyqueen is AV's PR. That was actually the very reason I came out of lurk mode and signed up, lol. And I certainly don't think someone who's been posting in the Michael Fassbender thread for four years is _Alicia Vikander's_ PR... lol.



Re: my comment to mollie, I felt the need to reply because,sadly, that is one of the 'accusations' that are/were threw around ( more  or less directly - here and elsewhere) anyway I didn't think you thought she was a PR but I have to say that the tone of your post seemed to imply something - because, seriously, why the need to point out how "fortuitous" was for a fan of Michael to find a news about Michael while she was posting news? xD But you explained what you meant so..




> That's right, I forgot you are a seasoned PR pro, well versed in the  arts of communication and publicity and promotion and image management,  which are all totally the very exact same thing, amirite? /S
> [..]


You also apparently forgot that I told you that what you concluded wasn't _at all_ what I meant. My english failed me -- I thought you were talking about the example I made  - but anyway... I can't blame you there... my english really sucks. 



> I know it can be that simple, that all of this could've just come   together in an organic way -- and I do believe in serendipity and   synchronicity -- that's why I used the exact word _fortuitous._   Because yes, it could've just happened, but it does also have a whiff of   design about it (not obvious and reeking like Cannes and NY, just a   whiff), and pretending otherwise is anything but nuanced. But obviously   that doesn't fit in with the either/or all-or-nothing narrative being   pushed here that denies the reality of how celebs actually use PR


Are you sure others are the ones having problem with nuances? 

It's not about automatically refusing the possibility  but to take into  account everything - use logical thinking- realizing that it wouldn't absolutely make sense as that kind of PR move and therefore be able to see the sighting for what it is. _A simple sighting_. 

Two somewhat _famous_ people got spotted in a restaurant in the capital, someone ( I really doubt it was a professional photographer- because I mean.. the quality and type of the shots are anything but professional.. ) took 3 photos and 'sold' them. To see something more here it's _really_ reaching. 

Also, as *libeth* pointed out, people _always_  wonder about Michael whereabouts so there is nothing strange in the timing either.  There is only if you_ want_ to see it.   And that is the point, even the most innocent action can be constructed as a PR move, it's up to us to not let the conspiracy mentality take over and cloud our judgment. 

Also, no one here is  trying to push 'an all or nothing narrative' xD some of us are merely pointing out the lack of logic, plausibility etc of the PR strategies/moves that are attribuited to them. 





libeth said:


> It's too simple. Professional paps used ****ty  cameras to take three pics for a Swedish website. Her/his publicists  planted the details in the article. A sore throat is the best PR stunt  to make Swedish readers and Vikassy fans  sympathize with them.    No,Paula Woods' intern.Paula's interns write here and crusade elsewhere in the holy name of the Vikassy.



LMAO











libeth said:


> *still waiting for the Cannes pap stroll  pics*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,they only mean for those in attendance.I hope to read something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he will do something for SW before returning (finally!) to work.




I hope so too [emoji3] I'm sure he will if he's not under pressure to get back to Montreal and can spend more time at home first.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> The Cannes' pap photos were on an obscure photo agency website. I guess no blogs or mags wanted to purchase them.


Of course they would have been interested. Just Jared,Lainey gossip had some banal pics of him outside his hotel,just saying... I've seen those pics on tumblr and they were just walking. If paps were specifically asked to film and take pics,you can be sure that you'd have found their pics in other places.



Hackensack said:


> I only force myself to sit through X-Men films because of Michael.  I don't like comic book movies.  So if he isn't in X-Men Apocalypse all that much, it is going to be very painful for me to sit through.  On the other hand, if his scenes are with Oscar, even if that means that he's one of the 4 Horsemen, that could be fun.
> Question for the PR experts on this forum: when James and Nicholas were doing whatever it was they were doing on the ropes,* did they call the paps? * This could actually be a semi-serious/non-sarcastic question.





Blueberry12 said:


> Here you can see a pix of Sturehof ( at left ) and 7/11 ( right next to the red light).
> 
> View attachment 3040363
> 
> 
> 
> So they are very close.



Thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

Maybe none of them has sore throat.
In Sweden you call breath freshener pastilles " halstabletter " too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe none of them has sore throat.
> 
> In Sweden you call breath freshener pastilles " halstabletter " too.




Ah, ok, useful for someone who smokes! [emoji6]


----------



## Morgane

Morgane said:


> The pics were sold directly to the writer of  the article by a person who spotted them and followed them right after they leave the restaurant.


they left



SigynLasgalen said:


> Are you sure others are the ones having problem with nuances?
> 
> It's not about automatically refusing the possibility  but to take into  account everything - use logical thinking- realizing that it wouldn't absolutely make sense as that kind of PR move and therefore be able to see the sighting for what it is. _A simple sighting_.
> 
> Two somewhat _famous_ people got spotted in a restaurant in the capital, someone ( I really doubt it was a professional photographer- because I mean.. the quality and type of the shots are anything but professional.. ) took 3 photos and 'sold' them. To see something more here it's _really_ reaching.
> 
> Also, as *libeth* pointed out, people _always_  wonder about Michael whereabouts so there is nothing strange in the timing either.  There is only if you_ want_ to see it.  And that is the point, even the most innocent action can be constructed as a PR move, it's up to us to not let the conspiracy mentality take over and cloud our judgment.
> 
> Also, no one here is  trying to push 'an all or nothing narrative' xD some of us are merely pointing out the lack of logic, plausibility etc of the PR strategies/moves that are attribuited to them.


I wholeheartedly agree. Personally speaking,I've never overlooked the PR aspects of his career and personal life.


----------



## Morgane

Michael and his father:


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Michael and his father:



Great pics Morgane, thanks!  In the first one, is that his friend Emerson on the left?  He's hot!

I was out all day with my family for Father's Day and just catching up.  It's bizarre to me that some would rather believe anything, ANYTHING about Michael other than he's in a genuine, loving relationship.

Thanks to all our Swedish/European friends here who helped out with the translations and Swedish slang.  It's appreciated!


----------



## miasharma

Is Emerson the professor friend from Ireland that Michael has known since childhood?! He is really cute hahha


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Great pics Morgane, thanks!  In the first one, is that his friend Emerson on the left?  He's hot!
> 
> I was out all day with my family for Father's Day and just catching up.  It's bizarre to me that some would rather believe anything, ANYTHING about Michael other than he's in a genuine, loving relationship.
> 
> Thanks to all our Swedish/European friends here who helped out with the translations and Swedish slang.  It's appreciated!


 Yes,he's Emerson.



miasharma said:


> Is Emerson the professor friend from Ireland that Michael has known since childhood?! He is really cute hahha



Actually,if I'm not wrong,Michael has another close friend,so I don't know...


----------



## Allie28

Thanks Morgane!  I'll say it again...Emerson's hot!!


----------



## mchris55

JJ, Lainey, and Celebitchy will cover MF. They rarely cover AV or MF and AV aside from a throwaway line here or there. She's done a lot of press for films, and has had her picture taken professional or otherwise and all three blogs rarely talk about her. 

But she has a new wave of press upcoming for her new films, so maybe they will be more interview coverage or magazine coverage, if she gets a cover, then.


----------



## Morgane

Other pics here:
https://it.pinterest.com/fassfass/bffs-michael-emerson/


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> JJ, Lainey, and Celebitchy will cover MF. They rarely cover AV or MF and AV aside from a throwaway line here or there. She's done a lot of press for films, and has had her picture taken professional or otherwise and all three blogs rarely talk about her.
> 
> But she has a new wave of press upcoming for her new films, so maybe they will be more interview coverage or magazine coverage, if she gets a cover, then.



Actually  JJ has covered her interviews and premieres.I'm pretty sure that CB and Lainey have  their pics too. But yes,with The Man from U.N.C.L.E  and above all with TDG  there  will be more coverage.


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Other pics here:
> https://it.pinterest.com/fassfass/bffs-michael-emerson/



Omg he is so hot!! What's his deal? If I can't have Michael, can I have Emerson instead? Lolol


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> JJ, Lainey, and Celebitchy will cover MF. They rarely cover AV or MF and AV aside from a throwaway line here or there. She's done a lot of press for films, and has had her picture taken professional or otherwise and all three blogs rarely talk about her.
> 
> But she has a new wave of press upcoming for her new films, so maybe they will be more interview coverage or magazine coverage, if she gets a cover, then.



If I'm not mistaken, Celebitchy did cover Alicia the last time she got a cover for some magazine (I can't remember which). That was the PR blunder when she said she was ready to be more known and go to the oscars and all the commenters were like what the hell is she saying. Hope she gets coaching on what to say for her next cover.


----------



## mchris55

Yes, that interview and it's gaffe was covered by all three, I believe. After that, there really hasn't been much coverage, despite the fact that she has had other interviews, movie premieres, etc. This is why I said rarely.


----------



## SusanBeach

BagBerry13 said:


> Gosh! That's worse than the Skarsgard thread and they really had a problem.



^ This!


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Yes, that interview and it's gaffe was covered by all three, I believe. After that, there really hasn't been much coverage, despite the fact that she has had other interviews, movie premieres, etc. This is why I said rarely.


oh yeah youre right! i think they just cover her when she says stupid stuff or when her story is associated with a bigger star like MF. by herself, she isnt a big enough celebrity and these gossip sites can only cover so many stories a day so they pick and choose most interesting/more famous.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, he was in a scuffle in Edinburgh trying to get into a club after having too much to drink about 10 years ago.


Hi i'm MichavelicfromSerbia,

....BLESS that Scuffle, that Bouncer and that Extra drinking for Scar is AWSOME...!


----------



## bhb2014

Michavelicfrom said:


> Hi i'm MichavelicfromSerbia,
> 
> ....BLESS that Scuffle, that Bouncer and that Extra drinking for Scar is AWSOME...!



hahahhhhaahahah is this the scar? A little above his lips?  Welcome!

http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/article9343199.ece/binary/original/michael-fassbender.jpg


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think it's a gossip website,but SusanBeach can tell us more.And I've never believed that Weinstein  very weird story. Apparently Alicia was interviewed at the Weinstein's showreel event and the article mentioned a previous,unpecified party where he presented them as the new couple of talented actors.Apparently it was only heard by that journalist.Michael was not even there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics were definetely taken by a cell phone and I think that the person who took the pics stalked them  to obtain the other infos in the article,selling a complete package!



I believe in all stories about Harvey LOL He's capable of doing that, specially after he said Alicia was the next "it girl". Besides, what's the problem in promoting them as a couple anyway? His movies will get buzz and more money, good for him


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I believe in all stories about Harvey LOL He's capable of doing that, specially after he said Alicia was the next "it girl". Besides, what's the problem in promoting them as a couple anyway? His movies will get buzz and more money, good for him




Right.....Just keep on believing....LOL


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Right.....Just keep on believing....LOL



I don't say I believe in his stories 100% but he's done many things like that before so why not? It's a win win for everybody  Or do you think the guy is a saint? Or even Michael? They're all ambitious people, they do what it takes to get what they want. Besides, just because YOU don't believe in this, does it make it true? You should be less naive when it comes to Hollywood.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> I don't say I believe in his stories 100% but he's done many things like that before so why not? It's a win win for everybody  Or do you think the guy is a saint? Or even Michael? They're all ambitious people, they do what it takes to get what they want. Besides, just because YOU don't believe in this, does it make it true? You should be less naive when it comes to Hollywood.




No I don't believe it, not because it doesn't happen (sometimes) but because Michael is just not interested in publicity or image, trust me. Maybe you should be less cynical and consider that European actors tend not to chase publicity and celebrity so much...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael enjoying himself at a concert in London last night [emoji2][emoji2]
https://twitter.com/marybeatlesfan/status/613006287668924416


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Morgane said:


> Michael and his father:


It's nice to see Daddy fassbender, most surely a very decent man.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

bhb2014 said:


> hahahhhhaahahah is this the scar? A little above his lips?  Welcome!
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/incoming/article9343199.ece/binary/original/michael-fassbender.jpg


YES!!! that's the ONE! thank you bhb!


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> No I don't believe it, not because it doesn't happen (sometimes) but because Michael is just not interested in publicity or image, trust me. Maybe you should be less cynical and consider that European actors tend not to chase publicity and celebrity so much...



It does happen a lot  I didn't say Michael is doing this BUT I also don't think he would never do that (we can't even deny he isn't doing that, we have NO access to his private life to be sure about anything or what his PR team does). 

Sometimes a few of you write as if he was incapable of doing anything for awards or fame. So what if he wants to win an Oscar and wants to be more famous? Nothing wrong with that. He's a Hollywood actor, he always knew he would become famous one day and he loves it, he loves his fans and his movies. He's part of that world. He's no Kardashian, of course, but he enjoys his fame. Who wouldn't?

Besides, how many actors campaign every single year or have already done that to win awards? Melissa Leo, Anne Hathaway, Jared Leto, Michael himself did that, Marion did that to win the Oscar...are they bad people for doing that? Whether you wanna believe in this or not, Michael is not a robot who doesn't care about anything. Like any other ordinary person, he wants feedback for what he does and he surely cared when those Sony emails leaked, for instance. He has feelings


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael enjoying himself at a concert in London last night [emoji2][emoji2]
> https://twitter.com/marybeatlesfan/status/613006287668924416



Thanks! Concert of who? I'll put the pics below


----------



## pearlyqueen

Actually none of those who posted the selfie pics last night with Michael mentioned a concert... so not 100% sure where he was except London


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks! Concert of who? I'll put the pics below




I don't know, just going by comments in the tweet... But the big gig in London last night was in Hyde Park, the British Summertime Show with Kylie Minogue headlining. One of the support acts was Foxes who he is friendly with, so guess it was this one.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pennylane93 said:


> That's nice of Michael, offering to take the guy's pic
> But,


"But," what?


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> It does happen a lot  I didn't say Michael is doing this BUT I also don't think he would never do that (we can't even deny he isn't doing that, we have NO access to his private life to be sure about anything or what his PR team does).
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes a few of you write as if he was incapable of doing anything for awards or fame. So what if he wants to win an Oscar and wants to be more famous? Nothing wrong with that. He's a Hollywood actor, he always knew he would become famous one day and he loves it, he loves his fans and his movies. He's part of that world. He's no Kardashian, of course, but he enjoys his fame. Who wouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, how many actors campaign every single year or have already done that to win awards? Melissa Leo, Anne Hathaway, Jared Leto, Michael himself did that, Marion did that to win the Oscar...are they bad people for doing that? Whether you wanna believe in this or not, Michael is not a robot who doesn't care about anything. Like any other ordinary person, he wants feedback for what he does and he surely cared when those Sony emails leaked, for instance. He has feelings




What makes you think he loves fame or seeks it out?? The way you write sometimes makes me think you know little about him...


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> What makes you think he loves fame or seeks it out?? The way you write sometimes makes me think you know little about him...



NONE of us knows anything about him. We know very few things about him based on interviews and gossip, unless there's someone here who knows him in person and could say something more. 

I NEVER said he seeks for fame, I said he enjoys it, like any other person would. And when you decide to become a big actor, like him, you know what's coming. Or do you think it bothers him to be famous? There's nothing wrong with that, if I was as famous as him I would enjoy as much as he is in the past few years, partying, drinking, dating many women, doing movies with great directors and actors, it's a good life  I also said that like any other actor, he wants to be recognized for his work. What's wrong with that?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not true.

Not all famous people enjoy fame but just put up with it as a by-product of their career when they have to, and Michael is one of them. And certainly there are MANY MANY people who have no desire to be famous at all!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> No I don't believe it, not because it doesn't happen (sometimes) but because Michael is just not interested in publicity or image, trust me. Maybe you should be less cynical and consider that European actors tend not to chase publicity and celebrity so much...



But why should anyone trust you? I don't trust you, sorry, because I know your view is one-sided and wrong - I know with 110% certainty that Michael Fassbender does in fact care about publicity and image. And TBH, your constant assertions otherwise only make him sound like a delusional moron, which is what he'd have to be if he genuinely believed he could reach a certain level in his career (like the level of leading man in any mid-big budget Hollywood production) and _not_ care about his image or publicity. 

Like I've said before, I actually think you do him a disservice with your near-fanatic adherence to this falsity. He's a great actor, but he's not the only great actor and, with a few exceptions, everyone in Hollywood is ultimately disposable (and yes, he is a _Hollywood_ actor, he just happens to be from Ireland). I don't think he's ready to go anywhere just yet, so he should care.

I wonder, do you think that by admitting he does care even a little about his image, that will be the equivalent to admitting his relationship with AV is a showmance or that he's experimenting with staged pap shots? Because it wouldn't be, they are totally different things. Just saying, because I really, really think you do him no favors with that particular "he doesn't care about fame or image or publicity" train of thought.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Not true.
> 
> Not all famous people enjoy fame but just put up with it as a by-product of their career when they have to, and Michael is one of them. And certainly there are MANY MANY people who have no desire to be famous at all!



Stop talking as if you were a friend of Michael LOL Or are you? So you think Michael doesn't enjoy being famous? He doesn't enjoy taking pics with his fans, banging many women, doing big films? Because that's the package when you become a praised Hollywood actor. And based on what we've read, he did and he's doing all of these things 

I said that people who ARE famous enjoy it, not that people WANT to be famous. I meant that Michael has ambition and he wanted to be where he is now. This means that, if his dream became true, he would be very famous. So he knew since the beginning he would become famous and he had no problems with that. If he HATED being in the spotlight, he wouldn't have become a Hollywood Actor in first place.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Not true.
> 
> Not all famous people enjoy fame but just put up with it as a by-product of their career when they have to, and Michael is one of them. And certainly there are MANY MANY people who have no desire to be famous at all!



Generally, the MANY MANY people who have no desire to be famous do not pursue careers in which fame is a by-product of success, especially careers in which that success is very hard to come by.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> But why should anyone trust you? I don't trust you, sorry, because I know your view is one-sided and wrong - I know with 110% certainty that Michael Fassbender does in fact care about publicity and image. And TBH, your constant assertions otherwise only make him sound like a delusional moron, which is what he'd have to be if he genuinely believed he could reach a certain level in his career (like the level of leading man in any mid-big budget Hollywood production) and _not_ care about his image or publicity.
> 
> Like I've said before, I actually think you do him a disservice with your near-fanatic adherence to this falsity. He's a great actor, but he's not the only great actor and, with a few exceptions, everyone in Hollywood is ultimately disposable (and yes, he is a _Hollywood_ actor, he just happens to be from Ireland). I don't think he's ready to go anywhere just yet, so he should care.
> 
> I wonder, do you think that by admitting he does care even a little about his image, that will be the equivalent to admitting his relationship with AV is a showmance or that he's experimenting with staged pap shots? Because it wouldn't be, they are totally different things. Just saying, because I really, really think you do him no favors with that particular "he doesn't care about fame or image or publicity" train of thought.



I agree with you. I don't know why some people here think he doesn't care about fame, awards or what people think about him. Just because he's Irish? He's an Irish Hollywood actor. And what's the problem IF he cares about winning awards and getting the recognition he deserves? Or IF he cares about what people write about him? 

I'm not saying he's in a PR relationship, I'm saying that his team and Alicia's him are taking advantage of their fling to give them buzz, which is totally normal. Hollywood couple, hello? Like I said before, because of their actual status, we'll see them together in public and pictured many more times, probably at Glastonbury, GPs, her premieres, his premieres and on the set of their films. During AC's shooting there will be plenty, since Emma Watson was finally confirmed in The Circle and Michael will definitely cast her in his film. Bourne is a strong possibility too because it's being shot in the same studio and at the same time. And there's one producer in common with AC, which will help her out too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Stop talking as if you were a friend of Michael LOL Or are you? So you think Michael doesn't enjoy being famous? He doesn't enjoy taking pics with his fans, banging many women, doing big films? Because that's the package when you become a praised Hollywood actor. And based on what we've read, he did and he's doing all of these things
> 
> I said that people who ARE famous enjoy it, not that people WANT to be famous. I meant that Michael has ambition and he wanted to be where he is now. This means that, if his dream became true, he would be very famous. So he knew since the beginning he would become famous and he had no problems with that. If he HATED being in the spotlight, he wouldn't have become a Hollywood Actor in first place.




Listen, you have a great many misconceptions. Try actually talking to people who are famous to get a real insight. Ambition and fame are different beasts. Accepting a certain level of recognition and engaging with fans is one thing. Enjoying fame and celebrity is quite another. Hadn't you noticed how he disappears when off duty, lives thousands of miles away from Hollywood, shuns celebrity events??  His private life is quite ordinary, very different from what you imagine. Sounds to me like your views are informed by gossip sites rather than reality.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Generally, the MANY MANY people who have no desire to be famous do not pursue careers in which fame is a by-product of success, especially careers in which that success is very hard to come by.




And how do you reach that conclusion? There are many famous people who do not enjoy being famous and recognised. Why do you find that so hard to comprehend? Musicians who love creating music, actors who love acting, dancers who love dancing, politicians who want to shape society etc. But they don't all seek fame and celebrity or enjoy it; in fact the more intelligent and talented recognise the drawbacks and superficiality of it and steer clear of it as much as possible.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> But why should anyone trust you? I don't trust you, sorry, because I know your view is one-sided and wrong - I know with 110% certainty that Michael Fassbender does in fact care about publicity and image. And TBH, your constant assertions otherwise only make him sound like a delusional moron, which is what he'd have to be if he genuinely believed he could reach a certain level in his career (like the level of leading man in any mid-big budget Hollywood production) and _not_ care about his image or publicity.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I've said before, I actually think you do him a disservice with your near-fanatic adherence to this falsity. He's a great actor, but he's not the only great actor and, with a few exceptions, everyone in Hollywood is ultimately disposable (and yes, he is a _Hollywood_ actor, he just happens to be from Ireland). I don't think he's ready to go anywhere just yet, so he should care.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder, do you think that by admitting he does care even a little about his image, that will be the equivalent to admitting his relationship with AV is a showmance or that he's experimenting with staged pap shots? Because it wouldn't be, they are totally different things. Just saying, because I really, really think you do him no favors with that particular "he doesn't care about fame or image or publicity" train of thought.




You know with 110% certainty - right, sure you do. Loool.


----------



## pennylane93

I was creeping on the pic of him at that 'concert' on instagram.  the sighting of him at stockholm airport was about 23 hours ago, and the sighting of him at that concert thing was posted about 20 hours ago, did he go to the gig directly after landed from stockholm? He's tireless isn't he 




Michavelicfrom said:


> "But," what?


I added an attached pic below the 'but'


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> I was creeping on the pic of him at that 'concert' on instagram.  the sighting of him at stockholm airport was about 23 hours ago, and the sighting of him at that concert thing was posted about 20 hours ago, did he go to the gig directly after landed from stockholm? He's tireless isn't he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added an attached pic below the 'but'




Loool, he's sure got a lot of stamina [emoji6] But there are many flights a day from Stockholm to London and it's a short flight. He could've got back early afternoon and gone home first [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Listen, you have a great many misconceptions. Try actually talking to people who are famous to get a real insight. Ambition and fame are different beasts. Accepting a certain level of recognition and engaging with fans is one thing. Enjoying fame and celebrity is quite another. Hadn't you noticed how he disappears when off duty, lives thousands of miles away from Hollywood, shuns celebrity events??  His private life is quite ordinary, very different from what you imagine. Sounds to me like your views are informed by gossip sites rather than reality.



You talk as if you knew many famous people and got to know Michael or people close to him. I'm an ordinary person who only reads about him on the media and social networks. If you don't have any access to his personal life, you are just like me. And if you are just like me, how can you be so sure about who he is? How is your "reality" so different from mine? My vision of him is based on what I've just mentioned. And IMO he's a humble, nice and very talented guy who enjoys his life. He enjoyed before being famous and is enjoying nowadays. 

He disappears when he wants to like any other celebrity. Even much bigger celebs can disappear too, that's not the point LOL He likes partying, he does attend celebrity events, he likes concerts, GPs, etc. These are all public events and he always has a blast at. Eventually, he'll be pictured, like he has been pictured many times over the last few years. If he isn't pictured, people write about it, although we have to choose in what we wanna believe in. He has a normal life when he's off radar but he's not the only one.


----------



## BagBerry13

Seriously, reading some of the posts here you would think we've got lots of experts on Hollywood in here. As long as no one is coming out saying she/he's working in the industry in some major position I don't believe any of you. Instead I use my common sense. He's no Kate Bosworth trying to work his way up.
But some here really have a narrative/strong personality. We've got lots of smart a*ses that's for sure. One is pretending to know everything about film, the other one knows everything about PR and everyone seems to know exactly what the Fassdong wants. I wish I'd be that kind of psychic, I'd be rich.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> You talk as if you knew many famous people and got to know Michael or people close to him. I'm an ordinary person who only reads about him on the media and social networks. If you don't have any access to his personal life, you are just like me. And if you are just like me, how can you be so sure about who he is? How is your "reality" so different from mine? My vision of him is based on what I've just mentioned. And IMO he's a humble, nice and very talented guy who enjoys his life. He enjoyed before being famous and is enjoying nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> He disappears when he wants to like any other celebrity. Even much bigger celebs can disappear too, that's not the point LOL He likes partying, he does attend celebrity events, he likes concerts, GPs, etc. These are all public events and he always has a blast at. Eventually, he'll be pictured, like he has been pictured many times over the last few years. If he isn't pictured, people write about it, although we have to choose in what we wanna believe in. He has a normal life when he's off radar but he's not the only one.




Well let's just say my "reality" is based on what I know to be accurate but I'm not going to expand on that. Your reality appears to be based on speculation and assuming things. If you ever meet him ask him if he "enjoys fame". And he rarely attends celebrity events, nearly always they are connected to his own projects. Public events like concerts and GPs may be attended by celebrities but they are not celebrity events, there is a big difference,anyone can attend them.


----------



## Allie28

Has this been posted yet?

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-2015-can-barcelona-make-802625?utm_source=twitter

Fingers crossed we'll be getting some clips of "The Light Between Oceans" soon!!!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> And how do you reach that conclusion? There are many famous people who do not enjoy being famous and recognised. Why do you find that so hard to comprehend? Musicians who love creating music, actors who love acting, dancers who love dancing, politicians who want to shape society etc.



Famous people don't enjoy the downsides of fame, often not realized until after they've worked their butts off to achieve that fame; they wanted it at first. I have yet to meet a famous person who did not enjoy the positives. As far as being an artist (I'm ignoring politicians as they are a whole different beast), those who don't want fame usually seek out other paths for their creative outlets; there are many ways to be a successful artist that don't lead to _movie star_ levels of fame -- and lbr, fame of the sort where your face is recognizable to people on the street is actually quite rare in most creative careers (like dancing, writing, painting, etc). Only film & television actors/personalities and musicians in certain genres tend to achieve that kind of fame, and it's not easily done. So that is really a BS argument.  



> But they don't all seek fame and celebrity or enjoy it; *in fact the more intelligent and talented recognise the drawbacks and superficiality of it and steer clear of it as much as possible*



Exactly. And Michael Fassbender is hardly steering clear of fame and celebrity as much as possible. So I will just repeat: you make him sound like a delusional moron. If that's your goal, then good job!


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-2015-can-barcelona-make-802625?utm_source=twitter
> 
> Fingers crossed we'll be getting some clips of "The Light Between Oceans" soon!!!


Yep i posted it a few pages back  but it looks like the footage is only shown to those in attendance?


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Well let's just say my "reality" is based on what I know to be accurate but I'm not going to expand on that. Your reality appears to be based on speculation and assuming things. If you ever meet him ask him if he "enjoys fame". And he rarely attends celebrity events, nearly always they are connected to his own projects. Public events like concerts and GPs may be attended by celebrities but they are not celebrity events, there is a big difference,anyone can attend them.



No, each person has a view on something based on the same information. You would be surprised to see how the same event can be written in many different ways by different people. So don't say my view is wrong or superficial just because I don't agree with you. NONE of us know anything about Michael, unless by media information, specially interviews. You see him in a way, I see him in another one.

He rarely attends celebrity events? Ok then, go search on Google and see if ALL celebrity parties he attended in his life had something to do with his films  One example? The Fifth Estate party at TIFF in 2013. Was he in that movie? No, but he friend was, Cumberbatch. So no, he doesn't attend only events related to his projects. Like I said before, he's no Kardashian but if his famous friends invite him to events he goes to them. Free drinks, music, women...why not?

Since you won't change your mind and I won't change mine, let's just stop arguing about this. Honestly, you and I have no idea about who Michael is and we can't say anything about him for sure, unless we have already met him in person and talked to him a bit.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Famous people don't enjoy the downsides of fame, often not realized until after they've worked their butts off to achieve that fame; they wanted it at first. I have yet to meet a famous person who did not enjoy the positives. As far as being an artist (I'm ignoring politicians as they are a whole different beast), those who don't want fame usually seek out other paths for their creative outlets; there are many ways to be a successful artist that don't lead to _movie star[/] levels of fame -- and lbr, fame of the sort where your face is recognizable to people on the street is actually quite rare in most creative careers (like dancing, writing, painting, etc). Only film & television actors/personalities and musicians in certain genres tend to achieve that kind of fame, and it's not easily done. So that is really a BS argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. And Michael Fassbender is hardly steering clear of fame and celebrity as much as possible. So I will just repeat: you make him sound like a delusional moron. If that's your goal, then good job!_


_


Are you deliberately misunderstanding?? I'm not making him sound like a delusional moron at all! He knows that recognition and a certain level of fame is inevitable for an successful actor and he can live with that. But that's quite different from pursuing fame and celebrity and most of the time he does steer clear of it. In terms of promotional work he does what he has to do, but keeps it minimal. And there is no way he'd encourage a spotlight on his private life and relationships._


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-2015-can-barcelona-make-802625?utm_source=twitter
> 
> Fingers crossed we'll be getting some clips of "The Light Between Oceans" soon!!!



Yes hahaha exciting news! But I don't think stars will attend this, only buyers. When is this happening?


----------



## Allie28

pennylane93 said:


> Yep i posted it a few pages back  but it looks like the footage is only shown to those in attendance?



oops!  Sorry I missed it!  The boards moving too fast, lol.

That stinks we won't get to see anything.  Oh well, we will get it soon enough I guess.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Well let's just say my "reality" is based on what I know to be accurate but I'm not going to expand on that. Your reality appears to be based on speculation and assuming things. If you ever meet him ask him if he "enjoys fame". And he rarely attends celebrity events, nearly always they are connected to his own projects. Public events like concerts and GPs may be attended by celebrities but they are not celebrity events, there is a big difference,anyone can attend them.


you are so sketch with your "reality" and your "sources". Geez.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> No, each person has a view on something based on the same information. You would be surprised to see how the same event can be written in many different ways by different people. So don't say my view is wrong or superficial just because I don't agree with you. NONE of us know anything about Michael, unless by media information, specially interviews. You see him in a way, I see him in another one.
> 
> 
> 
> He rarely attends celebrity events? Ok then, go search on Google and see if ALL celebrity parties he attended in his life had something to do with his films  One example? The Fifth Estate party at TIFF in 2013. Was he in that movie? No, but he friend was, Cumberbatch. So no, he doesn't attend only events related to his projects. Like I said before, he's no Kardashian but if his famous friends invite him to events he goes to them. Free drinks, music, women...why not?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you won't change your mind and I won't change mine, let's just stop arguing about this. Honestly, you and I have no idea about who Michael is and we can't say anything about him for sure, unless we have already met him in person and talked to him a bit.




And to expand on your argument - count how many celebrity events he's attended each year that are not related to his work. Think you'll find it's an exceptionally low number. Shame you won't change your mind, I can assure you that you are misrepresenting him by the way you write.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> you are so sketch with your "reality" and your "sources". Geez.




Don't know what "sketch" means. But anyhow I'm not expanding on how I know what I do; I'm not rising to the bait.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> oops!  Sorry I missed it!  The boards moving too fast, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That stinks we won't get to see anything.  Oh well, we will get it soon enough I guess.




Such teasers! Also there's a private screening of Macbeth in London tonight [emoji6]


----------



## libeth

SigynLasgalen said:


> Re: my comment to mollie, I felt the need to reply because,sadly, that is one of the 'accusations' that are/were threw around ( more  or less directly - here and elsewhere) anyway I didn't think you thought she was a PR but I have to say that the tone of your post seemed to imply something - because, seriously, why the need to point out how "fortuitous" was for a fan of Michael to find a news about Michael while she was posting news? xD But you explained what you meant so..   You also apparently forgot that I told you that what you concluded wasn't _at all_ what I meant. My english failed me -- I thought you were talking about the example I made  - but anyway... I can't blame you there... my english really sucks.   Are you sure others are the ones having problem with nuances?   It's not about automatically refusing the possibility  but to take into  account everything - use logical thinking- realizing that it wouldn't absolutely make sense as that kind of PR move and therefore be able to see the sighting for what it is. _A simple sighting_.   Two somewhat _famous_ people got spotted in a restaurant in the capital, someone ( I really doubt it was a professional photographer- because I mean.. the quality and type of the shots are anything but professional.. ) took 3 photos and 'sold' them. To see something more here it's _really_ reaching.   Also, as *libeth* pointed out, people _always_  wonder about Michael whereabouts so there is nothing strange in the timing either.  There is only if you_ want_ to see it.   And that is the point, even the most innocent action can be constructed as a PR move, it's up to us to not let the conspiracy mentality take over and cloud our judgment.   *Also, no one here is  trying to push 'an all or nothing narrative' xD some of us are merely pointing out the lack of logic, plausibility etc of the PR strategies/moves that are attribuited to them. *


 Wrong,we are all Michael's and Alicia's paid people.    I hate when a discussion devolves into conspiracy theories wanking and slandering. At least most people_ here_ try to contain the conspiracy theories.It's much appreciated.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Such teasers! Also there's a private screening of Macbeth in London tonight [emoji6]



Wow, awesome! it would be cool if Michael attended it since he's in London but I don't think he will. Thanks 

https://twitter.com/bencrystal/status/613041129613852672


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Yes hahaha exciting news! But I don't think stars will attend this, only buyers. When is this happening?



The presentation happened earlier today.   It's possible one of the trades will do a write up, but not certain.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't know what "sketch" means. But anyhow I'm not expanding on how I know what I do; I'm not rising to the bait.


sketch means shady. 

from urban dictionary: 
Sketch
(adj.) a situation, place, or person that posesses qualities that are ominous, scary, shady, out of the ordinary and or suspicious.

Hey, look at that van parked over there. Thats really sketch. 
You're really quiet, why were you acting so sketch lately?


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> The presentation happened earlier today.   It's possible one of the trades will do a write up, but not certain.



Cool, can't wait to read about those footages and negotiations


----------



## Lambnyla

Michavelicfrom said:


> Hi i'm MichavelicfromSerbia,
> 
> ....BLESS that Scuffle, that Bouncer and that Extra drinking for Scar is AWSOME...!



Hey Michavelic, welcome to the forum ha, I wanted to ask if you're really from Serbia? &#128522;


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> sketch means shady.
> 
> from urban dictionary:
> Sketch
> (adj.) a situation, place, or person that posesses qualities that are ominous, scary, shady, out of the ordinary and or suspicious.
> 
> Hey, look at that van parked over there. Thats really sketch.
> You're really quiet, why were you acting so sketch lately?




Right. 
But there's nothing "sketch" about my source/s of information. If I don't know something for a fact I will qualify what I write as a guess or opinion. When I say I know something it's because I do.


----------



## libeth

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael enjoying himself at a concert in London last night [emoji2][emoji2]
> https://twitter.com/marybeatlesfan/status/613006287668924416



Where's Alicia? The conspiracy theories will start again. 


Morgane said:


> Of course they would have been interested. Just Jared,Lainey gossip had some banal pics of him outside his hotel,just saying... *I've seen those pics on tumblr and they were just walking. *If paps were specifically asked to film and take pics,you can be sure that you'd have found their pics in other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'll do a research on tumblr immediately.  If mainstream websites don't publish them,non-fans and general public don't give a damn about tumblr pics,pics published on Swedish websites,twitter sightings,youtube videos.


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> Where's Alicia? The conspiracy theories will start again.
> 
> I'll do a research on tumblr immediately.  If mainstream websites don't publish them,non-fans and general public don't give a damn about tumblr pics,pics published on Swedish websites,twitter sightings,youtube videos.




Loool! Smart money is on Alicia was there too; probably dancing next to him [emoji3]


----------



## libeth

BagBerry13 said:


> Seriously, reading some of the posts here you would think we've got lots of experts on Hollywood in here. As long as no one is coming out saying she/he's working in the industry in some major position I don't believe any of you. Instead I use my common sense. He's no Kate Bosworth trying to work his way up.
> But some here really have a narrative/strong personality. We've got lots of smart a*ses that's for sure. One is pretending to know everything about film, the other one knows everything about PR and everyone seems to know exactly what the Fassdong wants. I wish I'd be that kind of psychic, I'd be rich.



Right?  


mollie12 said:


> The presentation happened earlier today.   It's possible one of the trades will do a write up, but not certain.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Such teasers! Also there's a private screening of Macbeth in London tonight [emoji6]



Ahh, that may be partly why he's in London then.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Where's Alicia? The conspiracy theories will start again.
> 
> I'll do a research on tumblr immediately.  If mainstream websites don't publish them,non-fans and general public don't give a damn about tumblr pics,pics published on Swedish websites,twitter sightings,youtube videos.



Alicia was there making out with him all the time and they went straight to his house to have sex because they're madly in love!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Allie28 said:


> Ahh, that may be partly why he's in London then.



Maybe the other part is to do some actual promotion for Slow West since he hasn't really done any and I hear it's opening there soon. It seems like he's always giving his little movies the shaft, and those are the very ones that need the most promotion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Ahh, that may be partly why he's in London then.




Could be. Plus Slow West opens here Friday so possibly some promo for that? And maybe just some chill time at home with his nearest and dearest [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

I always wondered how many of you actually read the man's interview and read his own words.



> Given the uncertain nature of his chosen profession, I wonder how far ahead he tries to look when thinking about work and where it might lead him. (This is the journalist's intro, the below is Michael's own words)
> 
> 'I try not to plan too much, because when I do it usually ends up a mess. I don&#8217;t have a strategy for dealing with fame, because none of it really interests me. I can really say that honestly.
> 
> Ten years ago, I would have been attracted and seduced by all of the things that come with fame, but it doesn&#8217;t interest me at all anymore. I consider myself lucky to have achieved what I have and that a lot of great film makers want to work with me. That&#8217;s plenty and more than enough for me to deal with. I spent a lot of time out of work. Now I&#8217;m trying to make hay while the sun is shining.'



I don't know the man personally. But my impressions about him are all based on his own words not other people's assumptions or opinions about him. To me, he is really grounded and loves/enjoys what he does best, which is acting. but he's not in it for fame. Clearly he knows what comes with fame, good or bad, but that's not where his energy goes.


----------



## gingerglory

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Maybe the other part is to do some actual promotion for Slow West since he hasn't really done any and I hear it's opening there soon. It seems like he's always giving his little movies the shaft, and those are the very ones that need the most promotion.


He did plenty of promotion for Frank. Went on Colbert Report, live performed as Frank in NYC, and attended Apple Store Talk with meeting all fans there. He is not "always shaft" smaller films. If he shafts smaller films, why did he do them at the very first place. It's not like he didn't do any promotion for SW at all. There are both video interviews and printed interviews of him talking about SW out there.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> I always wondered how many of you actually read the man's interview and read his own words.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the man personally. But my impressions about him are all based on his own words not other people's assumptions or opinions about him. To me, he is really grounded and loves/enjoys what he does best, which is acting. but he's not in it for fame. Clearly he knows what comes with fame, good or bad, but that's not where his energy goes.



Exactly, thank you  He acts because he loves it. Fame comes with it and he apparently doesn't have any problems with it, he enjoys it like anyone in his position would. I never said he became an actor to become famous, it just comes with the package and he knew that from start. He's basically 40, he knows what he's doing


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> He did plenty of promotion for Frank. Went on Colbert Report, live performed as Frank in NYC, and attended Apple Store Talk with meeting all fans there. He is not "always shaft" smaller films. If he shafts smaller films, why did he do them at the very first place. It's not like he didn't do any promotion for SW at all. There are both video interviews and printed interviews of him talking about SW out there.



He promoted Frank a lot indeed, he was able to do it. During Slow West's release he was busy shooting Jobs, that's why he never attended any premiere of it. I'm sure that now that his schedule is ok until he starts X-Men for real he can do a proper promotion besides interviews


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

gingerglory said:


> He did plenty of promotion for Frank. Went on Colbert Report, live performed as Frank in NYC, and attended Apple Store Talk with meeting all fans there. He is not "always shaft" smaller films. If he shafts smaller films, why did he do them at the very first place. It's not like he didn't do any promotion for SW at all. There are both video interviews and printed interviews of him talking about SW out there.



I've found literally two video interviews for Slow West, and the printed ones I've read seem regurgitated with some new stuff. Granted, I didn't look very hard for the videos, so if you have more can you post them? Or tell me which ones/where? Thanks gingerglory.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Right.
> But there's nothing "sketch" about my source/s of information. If I don't know something for a fact I will qualify what I write as a guess or opinion. When I say I know something it's because I do.



I called you sketch, not your sources. although I'm 100% sure your sources are people close to Michael that aren't supposed to be telling you info so in that case they are super duper sketch as well.


----------



## mollie12

Good God, this thread. 



> There were also three exclusive scenes from The Light Between Oceans, the drama starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander that Garrett said would &#8220;take audiences on an emotionally harrowing journey.&#8221;



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-steven-spielberg-talks-bfg-804202

That's all that was mentioned in the trade report about CineEurope, but that's typical.  None of the other reports about Mister Smith's productions (or StudioCanal/Warner Bros) went into much detail about any of them.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Good God, this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-steven-spielberg-talks-bfg-804202
> 
> That's all that was mentioned in the trade report about CineEurope, but that's typical.  None of the other reports about Mister Smith's productions (or StudioCanal/Warner Bros) went into much detail about any of them.



Yeah, no big deal. I remember when people said that Grace Of Monaco looked stunning after footage was screened at Cannes in 2013 hahaha I think we might see TLBO getting a Venice screening, we're not that far from that. Toronto is a certainty IMO. But if the guy thinks the suffering is well portrayed, it will surely work out  I hope!


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Alicia was there making out with him all the time and they went straight to his house to have sex because they're madly in love!



Possible!


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Possible!



:okay:


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Good God, this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-steven-spielberg-talks-bfg-804202
> 
> That's all that was mentioned in the trade report about CineEurope, but that's typical.  None of the other reports about Mister Smith's productions (or StudioCanal/Warner Bros) went into much detail about any of them.



A kindergarten.. 
Thanks.  It's basically what Heyman said in another interview.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Yes, that's what I did, because I am just happened to agree with her on this. I don't believe he is fame thirsty. Also I am not naive to believe anyone says in their interviews is always 100% truth, but I have my own judgment. In this case, I believe Michael is telling the truth. Both you and him are strangers to me, but I've been following  his career for a long time, watch and read lots of his interviews, and met the man couple of times in person. He always strikes me as smart, low key, straightforward, and unpretentious. Since I don't know you at all, on the ground of both being strangers to me, I obviously value Michael's words more than what you think of him.





gingerglory said:


> He did plenty of promotion for Frank. Went on Colbert Report, live performed as Frank in NYC, and attended Apple Store Talk with meeting all fans there. He is not "always shaft" smaller films. If he shafts smaller films, why did he do them at the very first place. It's not like he didn't do any promotion for SW at all. There are both video interviews and printed interviews of him talking about SW out there.


Exactly.



pearlyqueen said:


> Michael enjoying himself at a concert in London last night [emoji2][emoji2]
> https://twitter.com/marybeatlesfan/status/613006287668924416


Blur concert?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blur concert?




I'll try and check Morgane [emoji3]


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> Good God, this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-steven-spielberg-talks-bfg-804202
> 
> That's all that was mentioned in the trade report about CineEurope, but that's typical.  None of the other reports about Mister Smith's productions (or StudioCanal/Warner Bros) went into much detail about any of them.



Whe should wait for some  screenings. I believe that Barbera could be interested.


----------



## Katespadegurl

I can't with ALL OF YALL today. I'm going to drink and catch up with Orange Is The New Black. Im off today so I deserve some peace and quiet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blur concert?




I re read the tweet and comments. The person who tweeted it said he was at a concert but I can't see any reference to that on the Instagram pages of the people in the pics with him....So not sure why she said he was at a concert; someone asked her but she's not replied to them. However it LOOKS. like a concert so it probably was[emoji6] Last night it was Kylie not Blur in Hyde Park.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Yes, let's respect one another!  Pearlyqueen is such a lovely name, it sounds like a beautiful exotic queen from far away Tahiti but right after this tsunami it rather reminds me of Queen Ann Boylen ( alias Nathalie Dormer) just before her beheading in the Tudors series . I think we can't put people in preconceived boxes ,even celebrities, for obviously some have to cope with things they don't like. I think Michael Fassbender, our Fassy, is pretty honest on that point, I mean on his motivations, or he wouldn't bother doing (and promoting) films like Frank (that I love by the way). I have no answer, but I know that sometimes, in spite of everything, appearances can be misleading; I'm sure we 've all already been subjects to this. And now enough because I feel like I'm preaching and I don't like that...


----------



## Katespadegurl

Can we all (hopefully) agree on one thing about Fassy's love life though? Fassy is a hoe. Not saying he cheats/or will cheat, just that he has sex a lot and enjoys sex. There's definitely nothing wrong with being a hoe, let your freak flag fly, whatever floats your boat, etc. 

I obvs still like him, he's cool, fun and talented


----------



## Allie28

Have I said lately that I think his friend Emerson is hot?


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Can we all (hopefully) agree on one thing about Fassy's love life though? Fassy is a hoe. Not saying he cheats/or will cheat, just that he has sex a lot and enjoys sex. There's definitely nothing wrong with being a hoe, let your freak flag fly, whatever floats your boat, etc.
> 
> I obvs still like him, he's cool, fun and talented



Did you really say "hoe"? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Have I said lately that I think his friend Emerson is hot?



Hot guys have hot friends =)


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Did you really say "hoe"? Or am I dreaming?



Yes, I said hoe lol. A womanizer, he sleeps around, etc. nothing wrong with that though.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Yes, I said hoe lol. A womanizer, he sleeps around, etc. nothing wrong with that though.



I think 'hoe' is a very strong word. For me, he just hasn't found his soulmate yet. When he does he'll settle down =) I mean, I like to think we all have the right one for each other, even Dicaprio hahaha I found mine quite young but some only find the one older. Anyway, I get what you mean but the word you used was a bit strong IMO.


----------



## FassbenderLover

With all this back and forth going on I thought I'd stick my *** in here and request some much needed half naked pics of Michael. Its a much needed distraction from the f!@%ery don't you think?


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> I think 'hoe' is a very strong word. For me, he just hasn't found his soulmate yet. When he does he'll settle down =) I mean, I like to think we all have the right one for each other, even Dicaprio hahaha I found mine quite young but some only find the one older. Anyway, I get what you mean but the word you used was a bit strong IMO.



Ah okay. I get you. I probably shouldn't have said it, the word has a lot of negative connotations.


----------



## Katespadegurl

FassbenderLover said:


> With all this back and forth going on I thought I'd stick my *** in here and request some much needed half naked pics of Michael. Its a much needed distraction from the f!@%ery don't you think?



Yes girl. Someone pls post some, I'm on an iPad and can't at the moment.


----------



## bhb2014

I like this one from Tumblr =) some set or something?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> Yes, I said hoe lol. A womanizer, he sleeps around, etc. nothing wrong with that though.




It's all good that he has a lot of sex and enjoys it. Sex is good for people. [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> I like this one from Tumblr =) some set or something?


 More please


----------



## mollie12

To continue keeping the focus on the work,  Slow West screened for the major UK critics today.  

Peter Bradshaw &#8207;@PeterBradshaw1  12h12 hours ago  (*from The Guardian*)
Shame about the poster which somehow fails to show that Michael Fassbender's in it - because Slow West is brilliant 

Robbie Collin &#8207;@robbiereviews  12h12 hours ago *(from The Telegraph*)
Aaand on to the list of my favourite films of 2015 goes John Maclean's Slow West.


Robbie also logged it as 5 stars on his Letterboxd account.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> To continue keeping the focus on the work,  Slow West screened for the major UK critics today.
> 
> Peter Bradshaw &#8207;@PeterBradshaw1  12h12 hours ago  (*from The Guardian*)
> Shame about the poster which somehow fails to show that Michael Fassbender's in it - because Slow West is brilliant
> 
> Robbie Collin &#8207;@robbiereviews  12h12 hours ago *(from The Telegraph*)
> Aaand on to the list of my favourite films of 2015 goes John Maclean's Slow West.
> 
> 
> Robbie also logged it as 5 stars on his Letterboxd account.



Awesome! I really hope people recognize this brilliant film later this year. Acclaimed everywhere, please give it a few awards


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> More please



I think it's funny that his hair chest is fully concentrated in the middle of his chest  But cute!

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8o246mSjc1r92sc8o2_r1_500.png

http://media4.popsugar-assets.com/f...Fassbender-Shirtless-Bondi-Beach-Pictures.jpg


----------



## Katespadegurl

Glad Slow West is getting good reviews. I kinda wanna see Steve Jobs. I think if he nailed the accent/mannerisms he could be nominated


----------



## SigynLasgalen

*opens the thread*


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

SusanBeach said:


> I thought this was a thread for them who like to read about Michael, not private war



This is a thread about Michael Fassbender, but liking him is not a prerequisite, nor is saying only nice things about him and I think therein lies the problem. 

That said, I think it's hilarious how having an opinion like "he definitely wants to be famous" somehow means "I don't like the guy."  Like, acknowledging reality is bad. I don't understand this mindset of not being able to criticize your fave or call him out on anything, of not being able to bear it if anyone else does, of needing everything concerning him to be in lockstep with one over-idealized POV. It's weird, and troubling. (I realize I quoted you Susan Beach, but this last paragraph was in general, and not to you specifically).


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> I think 'hoe' is a very strong word. For me, he just hasn't found his soulmate yet. When he does he'll settle down =) I mean, I like to think we all have the right one for each other, even Dicaprio hahaha I found mine quite young but some only find the one older. Anyway, I get what you mean but the word you used was a bit strong IMO.



But Leo has found his soulmate - his name is Lukas Haas! (I kid Leo! Kidding. Sort of...)

And yes, Fassy is a ho! He's a ho who hasn't found his soulmate, but he's still a ho for now! I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## mollie12

Kyoko Karenina said:


> But Leo has found his soulmate - his name is Lukas Haas! (I kid Leo! Kidding. Sort of...)
> 
> And yes, Fassy is a ho! He's a ho who hasn't found his soulmate, but he's still a ho for now! I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing.



He gets the slightest eye roll for the stream of 26 year old girlfriends from me, but no more than that.  He could be Leo, turning 40 and still dating blonde models age 19-22 (and apparently a lazy, terrible lay. No reciprocal pleasure there.) Or James Franco, trying to arrange a one night stand with a 17 year old.  Or Joaquin Phoenix, who recently dated a 19 year old DJ.  Compared to that standard, he seems pretty harmless.  At least his gfs have _some_ life experience.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> He gets the slightest eye roll for the stream of 26 year old girlfriends from me, but no more than that.  He could be Leo, turning 40 and still dating blonde models age 19-22 (and apparently a lazy, terrible lay. No reciprocal pleasure there.) Or James Franco, trying to arrange a one night stand with a 17 year old.  Or Joaquin Phoenix, who recently dated a 19 year old DJ.  Compared to that standard, he seems pretty harmless.  At least his gfs have _some_ life experience.



Agreed! The jailbait doppelganger modelizer types are so incredibly creepy. I don't think Fassy is anywhere near that bad, and is actually normal there - a lot of guys would be hoes in the same way as him if they could be (is that sexist of me?). And I don't even mind the age thing, because I think he only dates them that young because he only dates co-stars! Lol. I do think he'd be open to dating a more age-appropriate woman, he just needs to be cast with one who's single!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> He gets the slightest eye roll for the stream of 26 year old girlfriends from me, but no more than that.  He could be Leo, turning 40 and still dating blonde models age 19-22 (and apparently a lazy, terrible lay. No reciprocal pleasure there.) Or James Franco, trying to arrange a one night stand with a 17 year old.  Or Joaquin Phoenix, who recently dated a 19 year old DJ.  Compared to that standard, he seems pretty harmless.  At least his gfs have _some_ life experience.



I noticed Michael enjoys women who were born in 1988 LOL Alicia is the third one. I think one of the reasons some fans were excited about him and Marion (the ones who didn't know both were committed, of course) is because she's actually his age (a year and a half older only). 

But just kidding, it's very common to see older men dating women on their 20s: Chris Martin is with J-Law, Robin Thicke with April Love Geary, Matt Bellamy with Elle Evans. It's quite common. Do you have any examples of older women with much younger men? Besides J-Lo and Madonna, of course hahaha

No comments about Dicaprio, I think he'll end up like Jack Nicholson: alone. But I don't think he misses a woman by his side, he can pay many to be with him anywhere he wants to LOL Maybe he's just not interested in getting married, some people prefer to be single.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> To continue keeping the focus on the work,  Slow West screened for the major UK critics today.
> 
> Peter Bradshaw &#8207;@PeterBradshaw1  12h12 hours ago  (*from The Guardian*)
> Shame about the poster which somehow fails to show that Michael Fassbender's in it - because Slow West is brilliant
> 
> Robbie Collin &#8207;@robbiereviews  12h12 hours ago *(from The Telegraph*)
> Aaand on to the list of my favourite films of 2015 goes John Maclean's Slow West.
> 
> 
> Robbie also logged it as 5 stars on his Letterboxd account.



I like to read Collin's reviews. He spent some time with Michael during Cannes,I hope he interviewed him.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> This is a thread about Michael Fassbender, but liking him is not a prerequisite, nor is saying only nice things about him and I think therein lies the problem.


The problem also lies in the way the same arguments are repeated... that's the reason why people complain.


bhb2014 said:


> Yes, we're here to share thoughts about a person, not agree about everything that concenrs him. It's always good to have divergent POVs and we all should respect each other's opinions and never impose ours to anyone.







Kyoko Karenina said:


> Agreed! The jailbait doppelganger modelizer types are so incredibly creepy. I don't think Fassy is anywhere near that bad, and is actually normal there - a lot of guys would be hoes in the same way as him if they could be (is that sexist of me?). And I don't even mind the age thing, because I think he only dates them *that young *because he only dates co-stars! Lol. I do think he'd be open to dating a more age-appropriate woman, he just needs to be cast with one who's single!


We've have already discussed it,but Nicole Beharie,for example,is 30/31 years old,she was age-appropriate. Leasi Andrews was older,Maiko was the same age as him,I think. The age gap with Madalina or Alicia (27-38)  is not a big deal IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The problem also lies in the way the same arguments are repeated... that's the reason why people complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've have already discussed it,but Nicole Beharie,for example,is 30/31 years old,she was age-appropriate. Leasi Andrews was older,Maiko was the same age as him,I think. The age gap with Madalina or Alicia (27-38)  is not a big deal IMO.



The point was just to say that when men get older they usually date much younger women. Nicole was 8 years younger, Louise 8 years, Madalina, Zoe and Alicia all 11 years younger. This will sound repeated but when Michael dated Leasy and Maiko they were all young, 30 or something, right? 

I would like to know if we would date someone of his own age NOW. I can't imagine him with a woman who's 38 or older. I don't know if we don't see this happening because he didn't meet a woman of this age that interested him in the last few years or if it's because he prefers dating young women anyway, like Dicaprio, for instance. What do you think?


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> The point was just to say that when men get older they usually date much younger women. Nicole was 8 years younger, Louise 8 years, Madalina, Zoe and Alicia all 11 years younger. This will sound repeated but when Michael dated Leasy and Maiko they were all young, 30 or something, right?
> 
> I would like to know if we would date someone of his own age NOW. I can't imagine him with a woman who's 38 or older. I don't know if we don't see this happening because he didn't meet a woman of this age that interested him in the last few years or if it's because he prefers dating young women anyway, like Dicaprio, for instance. What do you think?



I think most women who are older than him and who are single are looking for something more serious whereas women who are younger, while obviously wanting to be in a relationship, aren't as serious. I don't know and I don't think Michael is looking for something very serious right now.
Also Leasi was older by a few years though. Maiko idk.


----------



## Freckles1

Katespadegurl said:


> I think most women who are older than him and who are single are looking for something more serious whereas women who are younger, while obviously wanting to be in a relationship, aren't as serious. I don't know and I don't think Michael is looking for something very serious right now.
> Also Leasi was older by a few years though. Maiko idk.




I would disagree with you. Older women know exactly what they want. And are much more confident than younger women.


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> Have I said lately that I think his friend Emerson is hot?



Have I said lately that I like you?? 
I,m not sure but is this Emerson? Anyway two hot ginger men

From MaryBeatlesFass
https://mobile.twitter.com/MaryBeatlesfan/status/612974872197754880


----------



## Morgane

A  38-year-old woman might want children,to settle down,all things that I don't think he wants at the moment. A woman like Alicia,for example,has his same priorities and they have more in common. Also,it's easier for him to meet people in his "circle".


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> Have I said lately that I like you??
> I,m not sure but is this Emerson? Anyway two hot ginger men
> 
> From MaryBeatlesFass
> https://mobile.twitter.com/MaryBeatlesfan/status/612974872197754880



Yes!


----------



## twiddlebird

Katespadegurl said:


> I think most women who are older than him and who are single are looking for something more serious whereas women who are younger, while obviously wanting to be in a relationship, aren't as serious. I don't know and I don't think Michael is looking for something very serious right now.
> Also Leasi was older by a few years though. Maiko idk.



I can't go with the "oh, a 38 year old woman wants children and will want to settle down quickly." Who's to say she doesn't already have kids, and doesn't want to have anymore so quickly? We are all different, with different life choices.

To be blunt, there are lots of men in his profession, and at his age, that only date young women in their early to mid twenties. I bet Michael will be in his forties, and still only date women in that age range. It's typical, and sad IMO. There's a certain misogyny in that for me. After all, how much could they really have in common as the age gap between them gets wider and wider, and he starts to gain more age, wisdom, money, and power over them? They become simple pleasant distractions for him. Objects. I think he's already there, actually.

Honestly, who REALLY believes that if Marion were single that Michael would actually date her? I don't.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Photo from Alicia's page - Michael and Alicia with friends at Midsommar [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm sorry to burst all you guys bubbles but maybe the fact that the Fassdong doesn't date women his age has to do with the fact he's not up to snuff. Maybe women his age aren't interested in _him_ because he might be too carefree for his age or because most women with taste are not interested in 80s rock bands and Formula 1. It could be hard to find a chick that age who rides a motorcycle through South America with him.
I think it's simply his lifestyle that doesn't attract women his age.


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Photo from Alicia's page - Michael and Alicia with friends at Midsommar [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041781



Cute! I guess it's from alicia's friends' private instagram? Now i feel kinda guilty.. Can't complain with new michael's pic though


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Cute! I guess it's from alicia's friends' private instagram? Now i feel kinda guilty.. Can't complain with new michael's pic though




Yes it is. Was posted on Alicia's page here. Looks like Midsommar is fun [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I can't go with the "oh, a 38 year old woman wants children and will want to settle down quickly." Who's to say she doesn't already have kids, and doesn't want to have anymore so quickly? We are all different, with different life choices.
> 
> To be blunt, there are lots of men in his profession, and at his age, that only date young women in their early to mid twenties. I bet Michael will be in his forties, and still only date women in that age range. It's typical, and sad IMO. There's a certain misogyny in that for me. After all, how much could they really have in common as the age gap between them gets wider and wider, and he starts to gain more age, wisdom, money, and power over them? They become simple pleasant distractions for him. Objects. I think he's already there, actually.
> 
> Honestly, who REALLY believes that if Marion were single that Michael would actually date her? I don't.



Never! I think it's like most of you said: His lifestyle is different, he can be 40 but He still behaves as a Guy in His 20s or 30s so that's why he dates women on this age range. He wants to party, travel around the world in a motorcycle, he's not ready to have kids, unless his girlfriends end up pregnant bg accident. I don't think he's even mature enough to draw attention of an older woman. Not only he's interested in dating much younger women because their lifestyle is like his but a 38 woman doesn't want him either. Marion would never date him, maybe if she met him much earlier, when both were young. She's not looking for a mess, she bas a son so, IF she dumps her boyfriend one day, she'll probably date a man who has a similar lifestyle of hers and who's ready to be a father for her son too. Michael is far away from that. That rumour at the Bafta was probably true and what happened? Marion completely snubbed him! Hahaha

I agree it can be sad to see him on his 40s hanging out with people on their 20s. But if that's the life be wants...good for him!


----------



## FassbenderLover

He sure look like he having a blast huh


----------



## bhb2014

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm sorry to burst all you guys bubbles but maybe the fact that the Fassdong doesn't date women his age has to do with the fact he's not up to snuff. Maybe women his age aren't interested in _him_ because he might be too carefree for his age or because most women with taste are not interested in 80s rock bands and Formula 1. It could be hard to find a chick that age who rides a motorcycle through South America with him.
> I think it's simply his lifestyle that doesn't attract women his age.



Exactly. Not a coincidence that Dicaprio and Cooper, who have pretty similar lifestyles, end up dating women on their 20s or early 30s too. And they're all buds! So neither he wants a woman of his age and neither women of his age want him. Honestly? I can't even see him changing his behavior in the future. It's possible he'll be 50 and still have the same life he has now. I just wonder if young women will still be interested in him when he becomes old...now he's still an attractive man but he won't be like that forever.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> He sure look like he having a blast huh



He looks like a grandpa with his grandchildren


----------



## bhb2014

Here some pics of him having real fun!

http://media3.popsugar-assets.com/f...ade-funny-face-Berlin-Film-Festival-press.jpg

http://media1.popsugar-assets.com/f...nder-crack-up-mode-Haywire-costar-Antonio.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbu2zjS2501qbhdn1o2_1280.jpg

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/sites/default/files/custom/Embeds/michael_fassbender_frank_a_l.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/85/26/74/852674d7b586653753641f890c385cd9.jpg


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> He looks like a grandpa with his grandchildren



Omg lol how embarrassing. I was thinking the same exact thing. He looks 38 going on 24 (in actions not looks haha)


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Never! I think it's like most of you said: His lifestyle is different, he can be 40 but He still behaves as a Guy in His 20s or 30s so that's why he dates women on this age range. He wants to party, travel around the world in a motorcycle, he's not ready to have kids, unless his girlfriends end up pregnant bg accident. I don't think he's even mature enough to draw attention of an older woman. Not only he's interested in dating much younger women because their lifestyle is like his but a 38 woman doesn't want him either. Marion would never date him, maybe if she met him much earlier, when both were young. She's not looking for a mess, she bas a son so, IF she dumps her boyfriend one day, she'll probably date a man who has a similar lifestyle of hers and who's ready to be a father for her son too. Michael is far away from that. That rumour at the Bafta was probably true and what happened? Marion completely snubbed him! Hahaha
> 
> I agree it can be sad to see him on his 40s hanging out with people on their 20s. But if that's the life be wants...good for him!



He acts like a 22 year old because he probably never actually got to party in his early twenties. He didn't go to college when he was young, so he is trying to experience that life in his late thirties lol. Trying to be a frat boy and everything haha. No women in their thirties wants to date a frat boy but women in their twenties will be down for a fling or a short relationship until they mature and want to find a guy to actually settle with

(I do know he went to drama school but that doesn't sound like proper college and he stated in interview that he was working throughout to pay for school and auditioning at the same time so no time to actually enjoy college life)


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> He acts like a 22 year old because he probably never actually got to party in his early twenties. He didn't go to college when he was young, so he is trying to experience that life in his late thirties lol. Trying to be a frat boy and everything haha. No women in their thirties wants to date a frat boy but women in their twenties will be down for a fling or a short relationship until they mature and want to find a guy to actually settle with
> 
> (I do know he went to drama school but that doesn't sound like proper college and he stated in interview that he was working throughout to pay for school and auditioning at the same time so no time to actually enjoy college life)



Really? I think he enjoyed his life when he was young but he only had access to, you know, this glamurous life of showbiz on his 30s. It doesn't mean he didn't have fun, he just had to work a lot to pay for his studies and did plenty auditions. Nowadays he's busy working like hell too, the difference is that the events he attends are "cooler" (it depends on the POV, of course. I can have more fun drinking with my friends on the street than in a fancy nightclub).


----------



## miasharma

Oh yeah I didn't mean his life was miserable. I meant he didn't have a college experience. In America, a college for most experience means living on your own, carefree, with friends all the time, partying whenever, doing whatever, being crazy, having crazy relationships and all that. His actions remind me of someone who is still in college. A lot of people here state that Leo and cooper act like frat boys too, they are living out their college experiences in the late thirties and early forties. 

frat boy
nounNORTH AMERICANinformal
plural noun: frat boys
a young man who behaves in a boisterous or foolish manner considered typical of members of some college fraternities.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Oh yeah I didn't mean his life was miserable. I meant he didn't have a college experience. In America, a college for most experience means living on your own, carefree, with friends all the time, partying whenever, doing whatever, being crazy, having crazy relationships and all that. His actions remind me of someone who is still in college. A lot of people here state that Leo and cooper act like frat boys too, they are living out their college experiences in the late thirties and early forties.
> 
> frat boy
> nounNORTH AMERICANinformal
> plural noun: frat boys
> a young man who behaves in a boisterous or foolish manner considered typical of members of some college fraternities.



Oh yes, I'm very familiar with this experience LOL I get your point now. Michael wasn't famous when young but he did work a lot and studied, payed for his stuff, etc. Of course he hanged out and had fun but not like today. Dicaprio became famous VERY young so yeah, he didn't have the college experience because was making movies, promoting them, traveling around the world with his gff, he's engaged to environmental issues...he partied a lot when he was young but he had a lot to worry about: his films mostly. He and Michael never had the chance to spend 4 years of their youth studying and partying only, they had many things to worry about. Nowadays they can do that, they're established actors with money. I understand their behavior. It doesn't mean I aprove it but I get it


----------



## Allie28

SusanBeach said:


> Have I said lately that I like you??
> I,m not sure but is this Emerson? Anyway two hot ginger men
> 
> From MaryBeatlesFass
> https://mobile.twitter.com/MaryBeatlesfan/status/612974872197754880



I like you too!  

If Emerson were an actor too I'd totally be a fan, lol.  Heck, I'm a quasi-fan even though he's not an actor!


----------



## Allie28

I'll admit I'm slightly turned on by Flower Power Fassy.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I'll admit I'm slightly turned on by Flower Power Fassy.



This turns me on more  He reminds me of James Dean a bit, crazy in love about cars.

http://www.fashiontrends.pk/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Michael-Fassbender2.jpg

http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1409451/thumbs/o-MICHAEL-FASSBENDER-570.jpg?1

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fd/1c/c1/fd1cc1fbc0fc9207cc4b4a3f7b0047f2.jpg

http://res.cloudinary.com/condenast...bender-gq-magazine-november-2013-style-01.jpg

http://media.tumblr.com/054d61c0d451a9771c390d3fff05e631/tumblr_inline_muslh39KRc1r4gc4k.jpg


----------



## Michavelicfrom

BagBerry13 said:


> I'm sorry to burst all you guys bubbles but maybe the fact that the Fassdong doesn't date women his age has to do with the fact he's not up to snuff. Maybe women his age aren't interested in _him_ because he might be too carefree for his age or because most women with taste are not interested in 80s rock bands and Formula 1. It could be hard to find a chick that age who rides a motorcycle through South America with him.
> I think it's simply his lifestyle that doesn't attract women his age.


LOL! Were I a woman, and even older than he, I could - ride South America, and dance on the 80s! you can be mature and lively ( I mean ENJOY LIFE ). Now do I think Fassbender is Mature? Nope.


----------



## SusanBeach

I,m curious why age is a big subject? Yes, I understand what you mean when there is a agegap 20+ but when you discuss IF someone loks like 22 or 27 or 25 or 31 I don,t get it. I think it,s so hard to guess age for many people.
In the picture from the midsummerparty the girls are from 26 to 29 (or 30). Their boyfriends I,m not sure but I know one of them are 33 and I think all boys are 30+!
IMO it,s hard to call Michael a grandpa!!
Maybe I,m wrong but I think age matters a LOT more in US than for example In Europe


----------



## bhb2014

Michavelicfrom said:


> LOL! Were I a woman, and even older than he, I could - ride South America, and dance on the 80s! you can be mature and lively ( I mean ENJOY LIFE ). Now do I think Fassbender is Mature? Nope.



It depends on the person, this is true. I know old women who would love to do this hahaha I'm almost half his age and I would love to join him on a trip like that too  

I think nobody is mature in all aspects but my impression of him is that he still has A LOT to grow up and behave like a man who's 38. He doesn't have many worries besides his films and his family and dating much younger women won't help him either. He needs bigger responsabilities to become more mature. After he enjoys the "college" life he never had, he might get there. I hope so!


----------



## SigynLasgalen

What  the fact that you aren't interested in starting a family and are more "crazy" and "carefree" or whatever has to do with how much _mature_ you are? You can behave like a teenager during a party and actually be way more mature than some peer acting accordingly to what is considered to be the  "right behaviour" at a certain age.

The same thing with the age gap. I know lots +/-20 years old girls more mature than +/-35 years old women. I wouldn't be surprised if they end up with men older than them and I would understand why those man would chose them instead of those older women for example.

Every situation is different.


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> I,m curious why age is a big subject? Yes, I understand what you mean when there is a agegap 20+ but when you discuss IF someone loks like 22 or 27 or 25 or 31 I don,t get it. I think it,s so hard to guess age for many people.
> In the picture from the midsummerparty the girls are from 26 to 29 (or 30). Their boyfriends I,m not sure but I know one of them are 33 and I think all boys are 30+!
> IMO it,s hard to call Michael a grandpa!!
> Maybe I,m wrong but I think age matters a LOT more in US than for example In Europe



Let me explain myself 

He looks like a grandpa because he looks older than he is and those girls can be 26-28 but they look much younger. And he doesn't seem to be having fun either (he looks better with Macbeth's crown ). My POV, of course! But Alicia looked bored as hell in those races they attended this year so he kinda owes her a little bit. 

I shouldn't be bothered by age difference as long as the ones involved are really happy. But I just feel weird seeing Michael hanging out with these much younger people, even though he seems to have the same lifestyle and same maturity level. We're never too old to have fun and Michael is 38, not 70, BUT I feel better when I see him having fun with his  family and friends around cars, motorcycles or music concerts. And for me he seems much happier in those events than in this one in Sweden, for instance. 

To be honest, the last time I saw him with a really happy look on his face next to a woman, with sparks and all, was with Leasy Andrews. He never looked really in love, IMO, with Nicole, Zoe or Madalina. That's just me.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

bhb2014 said:


> It depends on the person, this is true. I know old women who would love to do this hahaha I'm almost half his age and I would love to join him on a trip like that too
> 
> I think nobody is mature in all aspects but my impression of him is that he still has A LOT to grow up and behave like a man who's 38. He doesn't have many worries besides his films and his family and dating much younger women won't help him either. He needs bigger responsabilities to become more mature. After he enjoys the "college" life he never had, he might get there. I hope so!


A LOOOT! :rolleyes                 I won't there to witness it! I'll be dead by now...


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> What  the fact that you aren't interested in starting a family and are more "crazy" and "carefree" or whatever has to do with how much _mature_ you are? You can behave like a teenager during a party and actually be way more mature than some peer acting accordingly to what is considered to be the  "right behaviour" at a certain age.
> 
> The same thing with the age gap. I know lots +/-20 years old girls more mature than +/-35 years old women. I wouldn't be surprised if they end up with men older than them and I would understand why those man would chose them instead of those older women for example.
> 
> Every situation is different.



I know, it depends on the person. I know men who are 25 and are more mature than men who are 40. Same with women. But in general older people tend to be more mature towards life. 

IMO, on Michael's case, he seems to be an example of a guy who's 38 but has a lifestyle of a guy who's 25. And for all reasons we discussed: he didn't have much time to enjoy his life when he was young and he's doing it now. And the fact that in the past 6 years he's been linked to much younger women (8 to 11 year gap) kinda means he's either not interested in women of his own age or vice-versa. Besides, people around us have an influence in who we are and what we do and I just don't think his circle has been very mature, his last gff were all very young, with usually young friends too. How can he ever grow up like that? 

I don't know these people so I'm just saying my impressions, ok?


----------



## bhb2014

News about AC: Alicia won't be in it. She'll do Bourne instead. Still waiting for more info about the cast 

http://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia-...pposite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209


----------



## Michavelicfrom

won't BE.../... by then


----------



## CaptWentworth

https://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia...posite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209/

Alicia will not be in Assasins Creed.


----------



## bhb2014

CaptWentworth said:


> https://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia...posite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209/
> 
> Alicia will not be in Assasins Creed.



Yeah but I've read that shootings of AC and Bourne will be at the same studio, at the same time


----------



## Michavelicfrom

bhb2014 said:


> I know, it depends on the person. I know men who are 25 and are more mature than men who are 40. Same with women. But in general older people tend to be more mature towards life.
> 
> IMO, on Michael's case, he seems to be an example of a guy who's 38 but has a lifestyle of a guy who's 25. And for all reasons we discussed: he didn't have much time to enjoy his life when he was young and he's doing it now. And the fact that in the past 6 years he's been linked to much younger women (8 to 11 year gap) kinda means he's either not interested in women of his own age or vice-versa. Besides, people around us have an influence in who we are and what we do and I just don't think his circle has been very mature, his last gff were all very young, with usually young friends too. How can he ever grow up like that?
> 
> I don't know these people so I'm just saying my impressions, ok?


Actually my opinion is not based on whom he dates ( I barely know them ) or what he does in his spare time, just other 'deeds'.


----------



## bhb2014

Michavelicfrom said:


> Actually my opinion is not based on whom he dates ( I barely know them ) or what he does in his spare time, just other 'deeds'.



Yes, I said that those were just my impressions of people he dates and hangs out with because of them. He has friends of his own age too, like McAvoy, Emerson and other ones  What other "deeds" do you mean? LOL


----------



## CaptWentworth

CaptWentworth said:


> https://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia...posite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209/
> 
> Alicia will not be in Assasins Creed.



Oops, I see it's been already posted. Is there any way I can delete my own post? Or does it have to be the mods to delete them?


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I know, it depends on the person. I know men who are 25 and are more mature than men who are 40. Same with women. But in general older people tend to be more mature towards life.
> 
> IMO, on Michael's case, he seems to be an example of a guy who's 38 but has a lifestyle of a guy who's 25. And for all reasons we discussed: he didn't have much time to enjoy his life when he was young and he's doing it now. And the fact that in the past 6 years he's been linked to much younger women (8 to 11 year gap) kinda means he's either not interested in women of his own age or vice-versa. Besides, people around us have an influence in who we are and what we do and I just don't think his circle has been very mature, his last gff were all very young, with usually young friends too. How can he ever grow up like that?
> 
> I don't know these people so I'm just saying my impressions, ok?



I know you all are talking about impressions and it's ok but I'm just not 'comfortable' with all these assumptions? On what basis we are saying that he didn't have much time to enjoy his life before? :wondering His friends aren't _all_ younger people so the fact that he had been linked to younger ( 8-10 years isn't a huge gap at all especially if ie we are talking about people in their late 20s with the other in their 30s IMO) women and maybe ended up spending _some time _around their friends also younger than him doesn't imply that he hasn't had the chance to grow up ( plus we don't actually know the maturity level of these women and people to really form an opinion about it). We see only sparse glimpses of his life and the majority of these moments are about events that don't represent how his daily life is actually like. So..


----------



## bhb2014

CaptWentworth said:


> Oops, I see it's been already posted. Is there any way I can delete my own post? Or does it have to be the mods to delete them?



I think you can only edit your post, not delete it. I THINK.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SigynLasgalen said:


> I know you all are talking about impressions and it's ok but I'm just not 'comfortable' with all these assumptions? On what basis we are saying that he didn't have much time to enjoy his life before? :wondering His friends aren't _all_ younger people so the fact that he had been linked to younger ( 8-10 years isn't a huge gap at all especially if ie we are talking about people in their late 20s with the other in their 30s IMO) women and maybe ended up spending _some time _around their friends also younger than him doesn't imply that he hasn't had the chance to grow up ( plus we don't actually know the maturity level of these women and people to really form an opinion about it). We see only sparse glimpses of his life and the majority of these moments are about events that don't represent how his daily life is actually like. So..




Exactly [emoji3] agree 100%


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> He looks like a grandpa with his grandchildren



Well,the guys in the pic could easily be in their thirties.. just saying... Susan Beach even knows one of them.
Sorry if I repeat this again,but all this talk about the old Fassbender who hangs out with these children,makes me uncomfortable. In my world a 27-year-old woman is ADULT and not *much* younger. None of his gfs has never struck me as immature. I don't think Zoe is immature,I don't think that a woman  like  Alicia,who has been living alone from the age of 15,is immature.I don't think that MG is an immature woman,absolutely not. Like I said,Nicole was perfectly age-appropriate for him.
IMO the problem is not that he's not mature enough to handle a 38-year-old woman. How many 27/28/29 -year-old women,how many older women would be happy to be with a man who moves to a country for two months,then he moves to another country for other two months,etc..  And yes,I think he has more in common with another actress who shares his same priorities and rhythms. We don't know him. Treating an actor like him,with his schedule,like a lazy party animal who must grow up is a bit  insulting. If I didn't know better,reading some posts here,I would think that there are pics of him partying with 20-year-old models everyday...

Does this woman look like his niece?


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> I know you all are talking about impressions and it's ok but I'm just not 'comfortable' with all these assumptions? On what basis we are saying that he didn't have much time to enjoy his life before? :wondering His friends aren't _all_ younger people so the fact that he had been linked to younger ( 8-10 years isn't a huge gap at all especially if ie we are talking about people in their late 20s with the other in their 30s IMO) women and maybe ended up spending _some time _around their friends also younger than him doesn't imply that he hasn't had the chance to grow up ( plus we don't actually know the maturity level of these women and people to really form an opinion about it).* We see only sparse glimpses of his life and the majority of these moments are about events that don't represent how his daily life is actually like.* So..


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> News about AC: Alicia won't be in it. She'll do Bourne instead. Still waiting for more info about the cast
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia-...pposite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209


It's better for her,without any doubt. Also,we'll spare ourselves the effort of reading ten pages of thread with people arguing about how much he's stupid and why his gf doesn't deserve the role.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> I know you all are talking about impressions and it's ok but I'm just not 'comfortable' with all these assumptions? On what basis we are saying that he didn't have much time to enjoy his life before? :wondering His friends aren't _all_ younger people so the fact that he had been linked to younger ( 8-10 years isn't a huge gap at all especially if ie we are talking about people in their late 20s with the other in their 30s IMO) women and maybe ended up spending _some time _around their friends also younger than him doesn't imply that he hasn't had the chance to grow up ( plus we don't actually know the maturity level of these women and people to really form an opinion about it). We see only sparse glimpses of his life and the majority of these moments are about events that don't represent how his daily life is actually like. So..



I didn't say he didn't have fun, what I meant is that he had to work, study acting and other stuff before he started landing big roles in late 2000s. Recently, his schedule is more focused on films and having fun. And since he's very famous and he has a lot of money, he can do many stuff he couldn't do before like traveling around the world to watch races, to surf, to drink, to know other cultures...he had fun before, of course, but nowadays he can do more stuff, he can spend more money. Nowadays, he can choose projects and he can refuse others if he wants to and enjoy more his free time. When he wasn't famous, he probably did many movies to survive, not because he really loved them all. He had to pay his bills.

I know Michael has friends of his age but most of his recent gff aren't. And in general, we know that younger people tend to be less mature. Tend, not always, please! I'm just making assumptions here, based on my views on the world, in my experiences. I'm judging by those. And for me, a 8-11 year gap makes a difference. 

Again, since I have the impression that Michael isn't very mature and his last gff don't seem either, I think that he dating women like that won't make him a more mature man. Being around people on their 20s, who lived less than him and who are just starting their lives, won't make him more mature. I might be wrong but even my most mature friends on their 20s can be very immature sometimes. That's how I see things. 

I know I'm being repetitive but I don't find mature a 34 year old being kicked out of his own film's party, a 38 year old eat on the sidewalk with a bunch of 20s, and then attend his gff after party dressed as homeless (he could have been dressed better). My opinion. And for me, Louise, Madalina and Alicia are all famehores so I can't imagine Michael having any kind of interesting discussion with them.

I don't know any of these people so I'm just talking about my impressions on them. Maybe I'm somehow right, maybe I'm completely wrong. Many will disagree with me and other might agree with me but any of us can't say anything for sure in the end. All we have is based on pics, interview and gossip indeed, it can be quite distorced POVs on their lives, I agree =)


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Well,the guys in the pic could easily be in their thirties.. just saying... Susan Beach even knows one of them.
> Sorry if I repeat this again,but all this talk about the old Fassbender who hangs out with these children,makes me uncomfortable. In my world a 27-year-old woman is ADULT and not *much* younger. None of his gfs has never struck me as immature. I don't think Zoe is immature,I don't think that a woman  like  Alicia,who has been living alone from the age of 15,is immature.I don't think that MG is an immature woman,absolutely not. Like I said,Nicole was perfectly age-appropriate for him.
> IMO the problem is not that he's not mature enough to handle a 38-year-old woman. How many 27/28/29 -year-old women,how many older women would be happy to be with a man who moves to a country for two months,then he moves to another country for other two months,etc..  And yes,I think he has more in common with another actress who shares his same priorities and rhythms. We don't know him. Treating an actor like him,with his schedule,like a lazy party animal who must grow up is a bit  insulting. If I didn't know better,reading some posts here,I would think that there are pics of him partying with 20-year-old models everyday...
> 
> Does this woman look like his niece?



Madalina is 26 but she looks 33 LOL But she totally used Michael to get buzz, I don't like her. But Zoe and Alicia, yes, they look weird for me. He seems their uncle or father. In this pic with Zoe he looks 34 or 35 and she looks 21. With Alicia, he looks 40 and she looks about 20. For ME it's weird. With Madalina it was OK because she looks much more than her age. You probably think I'm too boring to be worried about age but that really bothers me LOL I would never date a guy who's 10, 15 years older than me. Three years is ok, younger or older, but more than that I just couldn't. But hey, I'm young, I might change my opinion later


----------



## BadAzzBish

bhb2014 said:


> news about ac: Alicia won't be in it. She'll do bourne instead. Still waiting for more info about the cast
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia-...pposite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209



^yay!!!!!!!!!!!!  :d


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't say he didn't have fun, what I meant is that he had to work, study acting and other stuff before he started landing big roles in late 2000s. Recently, his schedule is more focused on films and having fun. And since he's very famous and he has a lot of money, he can do many stuff he couldn't do before like traveling around the world to watch races, to surf, to drink, to know other cultures...he had fun before, of course, but nowadays he can do more stuff, he can spend more money. Nowadays, he can choose projects and he can refuse others if he wants to and enjoy more his free time. When he wasn't famous, he probably did many movies to survive, not because he really loved them all. He had to pay his bills.
> 
> I know Michael has friends of his age but most of his recent gff aren't. And in general, we know that younger people tend to be less mature. Tend, not always, please! I'm just making assumptions here, based on my views on the world, in my experiences. I'm judging by those. And for me, a 8-11 year gap makes a difference.
> 
> Again, since I have the impression that Michael isn't very mature and his last gff don't seem either, I think that he dating women like that won't make him a more mature man. Being around people on their 20s, who lived less than him and who are just starting their lives, won't make him more mature. I might be wrong but even my most mature friends on their 20s can be very immature sometimes. That's how I see things.
> 
> I know I'm being repetitive but I don't find mature a *34 year old being kicked out of his own film's party*, a 38 year old eat on the sidewalk with a bunch of 20s, and then attend his gff after party dressed as homeless (he could have been dressed better). My opinion. And for me, Louise, Madalina and Alicia are all famehores so I can't imagine Michael having any kind of interesting discussion with them.
> 
> I don't know any of these people so I'm just talking about my impressions on them. Maybe I'm somehow right, maybe I'm completely wrong. Many will disagree with me and other might agree with me but any of us can say anything for sure in the end =)


It was not true and it was actually  denied by GQ.
Of course we disagree. Also,I don't see why  Louise Hazel should be considered a famewhore. And there's a huge difference between Madalina and Alicia. But I know that you think she's the Weinstein it-girl,etc.. I've yet to see a source that confirms it.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It was not true and it was actually  denied by GQ.
> Of course we disagree. Also,I don't see why  Louise Hazel should be considered a famewhore. And there's a huge difference between Madalina and Alicia. But I know that you think she's the Weinstein it-girl,etc.. I've yet to see a source that confirms it.



It can be fake but I don't find this mature for a 34 year old. Won't post the pics.

http://i.imgur.com/Dx2qh.png

http://gossip.whyfame.com/files/2012/02/michael_fassbender_middle_finger.jpg

Hazel still uses Michael in interviews LOL She says they're friends, is it true? I've never seen them again after they dated briefly in 2013.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/jumps-louise-hazel-could-following-5113603

Alicia tried to use Skarsgard to get buzz but he was smart enough to cut her off. She's doing the same with Michael. I know it's gossip but that's how I see her, specilly after those interviews to W Magazine and NY Times.

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/81059452.html

Source? Weinstein was smart enough to call Alicia an "it girl" to a Swedish website.

http://www.gp.se/kulturnoje/1.2717196-vikander-vill-fanga-bergmans-styrka?m=print


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> It's better for her,without any doubt. Also,we'll spare ourselves the effort of reading ten pages of thread with people arguing about how much he's stupid and why his gf doesn't deserve the role.



LOL.  Ain't that the truth.  

IA Bourne was the better choice.  Marion's the lead female for AC.  With Bourne she'll be the lead female in a successful franchise vs. a small role in AC.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  Ain't that the truth.
> 
> IA Bourne was the better choice.  Marion's the lead female for AC.  With Bourne she'll be the lead female in a successful franchise vs. a small role in AC.



I think she shouldn't have dropped The Circle to be honest. It sounds quite interesting. It's true that she would have a small role in AC but what role will she have in Bourne? She seems great in U.N.C.L.E but her role seems quite stereotyped, like the cute and hot girl who kick asses and make guys fall for her. I hope they don't give her a role like that in Bourne.


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> It can be fake but I don't find this mature for a 34 year old. Won't post the pics.
> 
> Alicia tried to use Skarsgard to get buzz but he was smart enough to cut her off. *She's* doing the same with Michael. I know it's gossip but that's how I see her, specilly after those interviews to W Magazine and NY Times.
> 
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/81059452.html
> 
> 
> I don,t believe a word in that article. IMO it,s false from the beginning to the end!
> Alicia have known the Skarsgårds brothers for years, they are good friends. Alex never dated Ellen, he has a LOT of female friends, Alicia and Ellen are two of them.
> About six months or so after that article Ellen came out and she have been open about her girlfriend.
> Sorry to all of you for OTT but I wanted to correct this.
> If you don,t like Alicia it,s your choice but this is false gossip!


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be fake but I don't find this mature for a 34 year old. Won't post the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia tried to use Skarsgard to get buzz but he was smart enough to cut her off. *She's* doing the same with Michael. I know it's gossip but that's how I see her, specilly after those interviews to W Magazine and NY Times.
> 
> 
> 
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/81059452.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don,t believe a word in that article. IMO it,s false from the beginning to the end!
> 
> Alicia have known the Skarsgårds brothers for years, they are good friends. Alex never dated Ellen, he has a LOT of female friends, Alicia and Ellen are two of them.
> 
> About six months or so after that article Ellen came out and she have been open about her girlfriend.
> 
> Sorry to all of you for OTT but I wanted to correct this.
> 
> If you don,t like Alicia it,s your choice but this is false gossip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. IMO there is too much reliance on gossip sites as sources of information, and unfortunately some people base their opinions on the rubbish they circulate.
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can be fake but I don't find this mature for a 34 year old. Won't post the pics.
> 
> Alicia tried to use Skarsgard to get buzz but he was smart enough to cut her off. *She's* doing the same with Michael. I know it's gossip but that's how I see her, specilly after those interviews to W Magazine and NY Times.
> 
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/81059452.html
> 
> 
> I don,t believe a word in that article. IMO it,s false from the beginning to the end!
> Alicia have known the Skarsgårds brothers for years, they are good friends. Alex never dated Ellen, he has a LOT of female friends, Alicia and Ellen are two of them.
> About six months or so after that article Ellen came out and she have been open about her girlfriend.
> Sorry to all of you for OTT but I wanted to correct this.
> If you don,t like Alicia it,s your choice but this is false gossip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about Page =) I was only referring to Alicia. But thanks for clearing that up! I didn't know she was friends with Skarsgard, cool. He's hot! And talented! I know it's a gossip website but many gossips turned out to be true many times before so...thanks anyway. Do you know Alicia?
Click to expand...


----------



## mchris55

There is plenty of rubbish contained in entertainment articles as well, which is how one person's "cinematic supernova" is another's "thinking man's Lively."

Seriously? How is she a cinematic supernova?


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't say he didn't have fun, what I meant is that he had to work, study acting and other stuff before he started landing big roles in late 2000s. Recently, his schedule is more focused on films and having fun. And since he's very famous and he has a lot of money, he can do many stuff he couldn't do before like traveling around the world to watch races, to surf, to drink, to know other cultures...he had fun before, of course, but nowadays he can do more stuff, he can spend more money. Nowadays, he can choose projects and he can refuse others if he wants to and enjoy more his free time. When he wasn't famous, he probably did many movies to survive, not because he really loved them all. He had to pay his bills.
> 
> I know Michael has friends of his age but most of his recent gff aren't. And in general, we know that younger people tend to be less mature. Tend, not always, please! I'm just making assumptions here, based on my views on the world, in my experiences. I'm judging by those. And for me, a 8-11 year gap makes a difference.
> 
> Again, since I have the impression that Michael isn't very mature and his last gff don't seem either, I think that he dating women like that won't make him a more mature man. Being around people on their 20s, who lived less than him and who are just starting their lives, won't make him more mature. I might be wrong but even my most mature friends on their 20s can be very immature sometimes. That's how I see things.
> 
> I know I'm being repetitive but I don't find mature a 34 year old being kicked out of his own film's party, a 38 year old eat on the sidewalk with a bunch of 20s, and then attend his gff after party dressed as homeless (he could have been dressed better). My opinion. And for me, Louise, Madalina and Alicia are all famehores so I can't imagine Michael having any kind of interesting discussion with them.
> 
> I don't know any of these people so I'm just talking about my impressions on them. Maybe I'm somehow right, maybe I'm completely wrong. Many will disagree with me and other might agree with me but any of us can't say anything for sure in the end. All we have is based on pics, interview and gossip indeed, it can be quite distorced POVs on their lives, I agree =)



That is basically what happens to every single person in the world (except those at the extremes- those that had _always_ had all the time and money or those that _never_ had the time and the money) you spend years studying and/or working when you are young then you find a job and you can do what you want. Some people choose to have a family some other to keep partying or travel the world or whatever -- obviously, the more you make with your job the more you can afford etc etc. but again what this has to do with lack of maturity or having the lifestyle of someone in his 20s because he couldn't do it before?  He just has the lifestyle of someone with money and time to have fun.

And why/how the influences of his younger girlfriends would be more shaping of his character than those of his older friends he has constant contact with? You are trying to read others' lives through your experiences but those people have a completely different background, experiences and history... so.. 


Basically you formed your opinion about his maturity on a fake story, a photo with friends that you don't know the context of and the concept that a 38 years old should never ever be caught being silly while having fun, his lack of sense of style, your personal perception of people you don't know and never met and of which you ignore the nature and dynamic of their relationship with Michael.

I can't say, obviously, if you are right or wrong in your 'impressions' and that's not my point  but I can disagree with you in considering those things enough to form an opinion.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> It's better for her,without any doubt. Also,we'll spare ourselves the effort of reading ten pages of thread with people arguing about how much he's stupid and why his gf doesn't deserve the role.



True.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> There is plenty of rubbish contained in entertainment articles as well, which is how one person's "cinematic supernova" is another's "thinking man's Lively."
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How is she a cinematic supernova?




Entertainment articles vary hugely in quality depending on who is writing the articles and obviously individuals have opinions too. However Alicia is being offered a large number of major roles in high profile films. I think that in itself confirms that directors recognise her talent.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> If I didn't know better,reading some posts here,I would think that there are pics of him partying with 20-year-old models everyday...



I agree.  I mean, it's just one pic of him trying to get involved in his girlfriends activity, there's nothing out of the norm here 

I also don't think someone's maturity is measured by the chronological age of the people they hang out with, it's measured by whether they have achieved certain roles attributed to their life stage.  For someone in their mid adulthood like him, that role might be either raising a family or being productive at work.  As far as i know, he has achieve one of those role, making him a fully functioning adult.  How and with whom he spend his leisure time is irrelevant IMO


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Entertainment articles vary hugely in quality depending on who is writing the articles and obviously individuals have opinions too. However Alicia is being offered a large number of major roles in high profile films. I think that in itself confirms that directors recognise her talent.



What is she being offered?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> What is she being offered?




She was offered The Circle, the Bourne film and Assassins Creed all filming around the same time. And her back catalogue is quite impressive for someone her age.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> That is basically what happens to every single person in the world (except those at the extremes- those that had _always_ had all the time and money or those that _never_ had the time and the money) you spend years studying and/or working when you are young then you find a job and you can do what you want. Some people choose to have a family some other to keep partying or travel the world or whatever -- obviously, the more you make with your job the more you can afford etc etc. but again what this has to do with lack of maturity or having the lifestyle of someone in his 20s because he couldn't do it before?  He just has the lifestyle of someone with money and time to have fun.
> 
> And why/how the influences of his younger girlfriends would be more shaping of his character than those of his older friends he has constant contact with? You are trying to read others' lives through your experiences but those people have a completely different background, experiences and history... so..
> 
> 
> Basically you formed your opinion about his maturity on a fake story, a photo with friends that you don't know the context of and the concept that a 38 years old should never ever be caught being silly while having fun, his lack of sense of style, your personal perception of people you don't know and never met and of which you ignore the nature and dynamic of their relationship with Michael.
> 
> I can't say, obviously, if you are right or wrong in your 'impressions' and that's not my point  but I can disagree with you in considering those things enough to form an opinion.



I didn't base my opinion on a fake story, in those pics you can see his weird behavior. It's not nice for a grown up man, IMO. I don't know the context of that sidewalk pic but I find it sad seeing  38 year old sit over there and eating with a bunch of 20s. My opinion! He was poorly dressed while supporting his gff in an important event, again, my opinion. 

We all analyze the world based on our experiences, who's around us, what we read, etc. I have a certain way to see the world because of that. I love Michael, he is a great actor, a charming and humble guy and he is always nice to fans, even when refusing pics. I consider him immature sometimes and I don't like to see him dating women who are much younger and don't seem to change anything in his life. He just jumps from one co-star to another, then some model, etc. I form my opinion about him based on what we have already discussed. You can surely disagree with me it that's how I see things. He isn't perfect, nobody is =)


----------



## mchris55

Being offered and was offered don't imply the same thing.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I agree.  I mean, it's just one pic of him trying to get involved in his girlfriends activity, there's nothing out of the norm here
> 
> I also don't think someone's maturity is measured by the chronological age of the people they hang out with, it's measured by whether they have achieved certain roles attributed to their life stage.  For someone in their mid adulthood like him, that role might be either raising a family or being productive at work.  As far as i know, he has achieve one of those role, making him a fully functioning adult.  How and with whom he spend his leisure time is irrelevant IMO



Depending on the case you can measure that LOL &#128513; Depending! And I also happen to know a man who's a father of a kid and he behaves pretty badly. He goes out with friends constantly to drink, he works all the time, he only appears with his son in major events with his family and friends. The mother is the one who raises the kid. So he has the role of a father, he works but he's quite immature. I mean, for me he is immature for having such behavior. He shouldn't have become a father at first place.

But hey, I used to consider Angelina Jolie an actress who would only date co-stars and get wasted and nowadays I love her, she's a role model for me. I think that when he puts his career in second place and finds the right woman he will have a huge transformation.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> It can be fake but I don't find this mature for a 34 year old. Won't post the pics.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Dx2qh.png
> 
> http://gossip.whyfame.com/files/2012/02/michael_fassbender_middle_finger.jpg
> 
> Hazel still uses Michael in interviews LOL She says they're friends, is it true? I've never seen them again after they dated briefly in 2013.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/jumps-louise-hazel-could-following-5113603
> 
> Alicia tried to use Skarsgard to get buzz but he was smart enough to cut her off. She's doing the same with Michael. I know it's gossip but that's how I see her, specilly after those interviews to W Magazine and NY Times.
> 
> http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/81059452.html
> 
> Source? Weinstein was smart enough to call Alicia an "it girl" to a Swedish website.
> 
> http://www.gp.se/kulturnoje/1.2717196-vikander-vill-fanga-bergmans-styrka?m=print


It was a party,even if he was drunk,it's not a big deal. I don't consider him immature or less professional. There aren't dozens of pics of him drunk at parties... 
I've just read one interview where Louise speaks about him,and in a very positive way .What you're saying is a bit  gratuitous. The fact that you/we have not seen them together again doesn't mean they are not friends. What do we know about his friends and people in his life? 
Nothing.
Other Swedish posters and  Skarsgard fans have already said that she's friend with the family. I believe them.  
Like someone commented,"this is the strangest, most uninteresting non-scandal ever..." 
Actually the article refers to the Weinstein's showreel and the Tulip Fever's footage. It's not something he told in confidence,IF it's true. Like Alicia (rightly) said,he's very good at selling his movies and complimenting actors. By the way,every other article (that I've read) about the showreel  focused on Jake. Journalists are always very receptive to that kind of things. Also,based on the first screenings,Tulip Fever is probably not going anywhere,speaking in terms  of awards. Weinstein has *much* better material. At the moment,nothing  indicates that he will campaign for her or promote her in some ways. I would have agreed with  you if she was cast in some kind of Oscar-baity Weinstein movie,like Jennifer Lawrence in SLPB,but this is not the case. It's more likely that Focus will campaign for her and Redmayne. 
I know that you've strong feelings for him ,but like I've already said,this putting ( in general)Weinstein in everything is getting out of hand,IMO.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> I agree.  I mean, it's just one pic of him trying to get involved in his girlfriends activity, there's nothing out of the norm here
> 
> I also don't think someone's maturity is measured by the chronological age of the people they hang out with, it's measured by whether they have achieved certain roles attributed to their life stage.  For someone in their mid adulthood like him, that role might be either raising a family or being productive at work.  As far as i know, he has achieve one of those role, making him a fully functioning adult.  How and with whom he spend his leisure time is irrelevant IMO



This. It's immature settling down,having children with someone,knowing that he can't  raise them properly. He has always been honest about his priorities.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> News about AC: Alicia won't be in it. She'll do Bourne instead. Still waiting for more info about the cast
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/06/alicia-...pposite-matt-damon-paul-greengrass-1201452209



Three things

1. This article was either written by someone paid handsomely by Alicia's publicist or someone definitely had a gun to their head while writing this. What the **** is a "cinematic supernova" because Alicia definitely isn't that. Also Alicia's PR was slacking majorly, didn't even bother correcting her freaking nationality before they approved it to be published 

2. This chick is really smart pick Bourne (an established franchise) over AC (a new start up and all the video game to movie adaptation curse talk). Also I'm a 100% sure that Alicia was never gonna be in AC but that her people started the rumor to deflect from negative press when she lost her role in the circle. Michael probably allowed it to fly as a consolation prize for what happened at the Amfar gala. 

3.  Good thing Alicia isn't in AC. Michael and her are probably gonna break up after the award season. Can you imagine how awkward it would have been for AC promotions when Michael and Marion are living it up and having the time of their lives while Alicia is being her miserable-half smile-half wince- stiff mouth self in a corner. Gosh


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> What is she being offered?


This is not her thread,so we shouldn't speak about her career here.Going a little off-topic,Pennylane posted an interview with Ponsoldt where he basically confirmed that she was unavailable in September and October,and she's rumored for the Bergman biopic. Probably she has other projects lined up or she simply thinks  Bourne is a better move for her career.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This. It's immature settling down,having children with someone,knowing that he can't  raise them properly. He has always been honest about his priorities.



This is true, I agree with you. But he can't raise them because he isn't mature enough to be a father and his priorities are now his movies and some gffs now and then. His personal life is still focused on himself only. You should be a mature person when you decide to have kids, he's not there yet. Dating young women proves that since most don't think about getting pregnant so young. Maybe when he's 50 he will change his mind.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This is not her thread,so we shouldn't speak about her career here.Going a little off-topic,Pennylane posted an interview with Ponsoldt where he basically confirmed that she was unavailable in September and October,and she's rumored for the Bergman biopic. Probably she has other projects lined up or she simply thinks  Bourne is a better move for her career.



What? Little White Lies said she could be and should be cast but there at no word about the casting of this film. Or did they release something new about it in the last few hours?

http://www.thewrap.com/james-mangold-to-direct-black-list-script-seducing-ingrid-bergman


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> *This is not her thread*,*so we shouldn't speak about her career here.*Going a little off-topic,Pennylane posted an interview with Ponsoldt where he basically confirmed that she was unavailable in September and October,and she's rumored for the Bergman biopic. Probably she has other projects lined up or she simply thinks  Bourne is a better move for her career.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> This is true, I agree with you. But he can't raise them because he isn't mature enough to be a father and his priorities are now his movies and some gffs now and then. His personal life is still focused on himself only. You should be a mature person when you decide to have kids, he's not there yet. Dating young women proves that since most don't think about getting pregnant so young. Maybe when he's 50 he will change his mind.



Immature people have children all the time,a mature person (IMO he's mature enough) knows when it's not the case. I think he's a mature person who  has other priorities at the moment and he's honest about it. But we don't know him,so I don't understand how we can judge his maturity...  Above all we don't know what kind of father he may be now.:smile1



bhb2014 said:


> What? Little White Lies said she could be and should be cast but there at no word about the casting of this film. Or did they release something new about it in the last few hours?
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/james-mangold-to-direct-black-list-script-seducing-ingrid-bergman



That's why I've said "rumored" ,but yes,it's just speculation,at the moment.

Back on topic,interview with Curzon  mag:
http://www.michaelfassbender.org/slowwestcurzon.html


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Immature people have children all the time,a mature person (IMO he's mature enough) knows when it's not the case. I think he's a mature person who  has other priorities at the moment and he's honest about it. But we don't know him,so I don't understand how we can judge his maturity...  Above all we don't know what kind of father he may be now.:smile1
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I've said "rumored" ,but yes,it's just speculation,at the moment.
> 
> Back on topic,interview with Curzon  mag:
> http://www.michaelfassbender.org/slowwestcurzon.html



True hahahahaa you think he's mature, I think he isn't for his age. None of us can tell the truth anyway, we don't know him =) At least he knows he shouldn't have kids with this crazy life he has.

She's not rumored, one website thinks she should do the film, it doesn't mean she's rumored. But Rebecca Ferguson suits the role better IMO.

Thanks for the interview!


----------



## Hackensack

Fassbender works hard, supports himself, and has become a multi-millionaire by his own efforts.  I would describe that as "mature."
In his off-time he occasionally goes to an F1 race, or to a concert, or just has fun with friends.  I would call that "none of our business."


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't base my opinion on a fake story, in those pics you can see his weird behavior. It's not nice for a grown up man, IMO. I don't know the context of that sidewalk pic but I find it sad seeing  38 year old sit over there and eating with a bunch of 20s. My opinion! He was poorly dressed while supporting his gff in an important event, again, my opinion.
> 
> We all analyze the world based on our experiences, who's around us, what we read, etc. I have a certain way to see the world because of that. I love Michael, he is a great actor, a charming and humble guy and he is always nice to fans, even when refusing pics. I consider him immature sometimes and I don't like to see him dating women who are much younger and don't seem to change anything in his life. He just jumps from one co-star to another, then some model, etc. I form my opinion about him based on what we have already discussed. You can surely disagree with me it that's how I see things. He isn't perfect, nobody is =)



( You talked about him being kicked out of his own film party - and that's not true -  all I see is Michael smiling drunkly while someone without any difficutly carries him toward probably a car/taxi - nothing 'weird' there.)

You can have your opinion, I'm not criticizing that? And it's not about thinking that he is perfect (?!) all I'm saying is that _I_ don't think that those things are enough to form one and _I   _fail to see how these moments are proofs that is not a mature person. 

Getting drunk _at a party_, acting 'silly' _while having fun_ and daring to hang out with people younger than him _once in a while_ ( is James McAvoy immature/sad too since he enjoys Holt's company? )  and not being dressed appropriately.



Our experiences shape our opinions, right, but we should look at the world with an open mind and _never_ limit our views and judge things and people _only_ through those experiences. Otherwise we will never learn or understand anything new.


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Fassbender works hard, supports himself, and has become a multi-millionaire by his own efforts.  I would describe that as "mature."
> In his off-time he occasionally goes to an F1 race, or to a concert, or just has fun with friends.  I would call that "none of our business."



Justin Bieber used to work like hell too, singing all over the world with many tours, writing albums, etc. He's even richer than Michael. Same with Miley Cyrus. Are they mature? I wouldn't call mature someone who works and who's rich. There are many rich working people around the world who are immature as hell.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> ( You talked about him being kicked out of his own film party - and that's not true -  all I see is Michael smiling drunkly while someone without any difficutly carries him toward probably a car/taxi - nothing 'weird' there.)
> 
> You can have your opinion, I'm not criticizing that? And it's not about thinking that he is perfect (?!) all I'm saying is that _I_ don't think that those things are enough to form one and _I   _fail to see how these moments are proofs that is not a mature person.
> 
> Getting drunk _at a party_, acting 'silly' _while having fun_ and daring to hang out with people younger than him _once in a while_ ( is James McAvoy immature/sad too since he enjoys Holt's company? )  and not being dressed appropriately.
> 
> 
> 
> Our experiences shape our opinions, right, but we should look at the world with an open mind and _never_ limit our views and judge things and people _only_ through those experiences. Otherwise we will never learn or understand anything new.



I talked about that, Morgane corrected me  But he still looks bizarre in those pics. Again, YOU don't find this weird, I do. He dranked, he jumped on the guy and played around. I don't wanna be 34 and act like that. That's sad to ME. I have friends who disagree with me and would have no problems in doing this even on their 50s, that's how they see things. I just happen to see it differently.

To be honest, NONE of us can judge if he's mature or not, we don't know the guy. Everything we read about him in interviews, videos we watch, gossip (SOME are true, not everything is a lie)...are just a glimpse of who he is. This whole conversation is useless anyway, let's just drop it. If one day we get to know him well we will be able to talk about it. I shouldn't have started that, it's pointless. Sorry.

And dude, that video of McAvoy is one in a million LOL the guy has wife and kids, he's not like Michael who hasn't started his own family yet. James is a father, he rarely has time to party, so yes, no problem in him playing around with Hoult once in a lifetime. If he did things like that constanly I'd be worried but he doesn't.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It was a party,even if he was drunk,it's not a big deal. I don't consider him immature or less professional. There aren't dozens of pics of him drunk at parties...
> I've just read one interview where Louise speaks about him,and in a very positive way .What you're saying is a bit  gratuitous. The fact that you/we have not seen them together again doesn't mean they are not friends. What do we know about his friends and people in his life?
> Nothing.
> Other Swedish posters and  Skarsgard fans have already said that she's friend with the family. I believe them.
> Like someone commented,"this is the strangest, most uninteresting non-scandal ever..."
> Actually the article refers to the Weinstein's showreel and the Tulip Fever's footage. It's not something he told in confidence,IF it's true. Like Alicia (rightly) said,he's very good at selling his movies and complimenting actors. By the way,every other article (that I've read) about the showreel  focused on Jake. Journalists are always very receptive to that kind of things. Also,based on the first screenings,Tulip Fever is probably not going anywhere,speaking in terms  of awards. Weinstein has *much* better material. At the moment,nothing  indicates that he will campaign for her or promote her in some ways. I would have agreed with  you if she was cast in some kind of Oscar-baity Weinstein movie,like Jennifer Lawrence in SLPB,but this is not the case. It's more likely that Focus will campaign for her and Redmayne.
> I know that you've strong feelings for him ,but like I've already said,this putting ( in general)Weinstein in everything is getting out of hand,IMO.



I never said he was unprofessional because of this 

About Louise, I think I've never seen Michael mentioning her, has he? They were together for a very short time. Naomi Campbell challenged him on IBC, is she good friends with him too because they hooked up? I think that they might go and talk for a bit if they cross paths, like it happened to Madalina at AMFAR. That's it. But I agree, I don't know who is his friend, who isn't, who's just a hook up, who isn't. Well put. let's drop it 

Susan Beach, apparently someone who knows Alicia, already said here those rumors were lies, I got the message. I even said: "cool, the guy is talented and hot, good for her".

I'm not suggesting anything about Weinstein, I'm just saying he considers her an "it girl". I think he does have an influence in some of her castings and he probably will use her relationship with Michael to get media attention. That's it. Many producers do that in Hollywood, it's normal. Alicia is lucky that he likes her, unlike Marion, whose films he buys and destroys. Macbeth is the next one.

You can read about him on the web if you want to, I'm not gonna write here about how powerful he is and how many people owe him favors, or how much control PRs in general have on their clients and how they act. Weinstein doesn't own the world but he does have power in the business to do many things. Who am I to judge? He has done many extraordinary stuff, I get why so many people succumb to him. He made Gwyneth Paltrow win the Oscar in 1999 against Cate Blanchett, the guy is GOOD. Alicia is totally right


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I talked about that, Morgane corrected me  But he still looks bizarre in those pics. Again, YOU don't find this weird, I do. He dranked, he jumped on the guy and played around. I don't wanna be 34 and act like that. That's sad to ME. I have friends who disagree with me and would have no problems in doing this even on their 50s, that's how they see things. I just happen to see it differently.
> .



He looks ... drunk? And where this story of him jumping on this poor guy and playing around come from now? xD 

Again I understand and respect your opinion. I was simply expressing how perplexing *I* found that _one_ episode like that could be _enough_ to define someone '_immature_'.  Just that. 




> And dude, that video of McAvoy is one in a million LOL the guy has wife  and kids, he's not like Michael who hasn't started his own family yet.  James is a father, he rarely has time to party, so yes, no problem in  him playing around with Hoult once in a lifetime. If he did things like  that constanly I'd be worried but he doesn't


Having a family automatically means that you are mature, now?  And since we barely knew anything about what he does in his private life  how do you know that he plays around just "once in a lifetime"? I smell double standards here.  If* one *instance of Michael acting silly with younger people means that he's sad and immature than the same should mean for everyone else. Otherwise it seems that it's not what he does that form your opinion about him but your opinion of him that influence how you see what he does. 




> *To be honest, NONE of us can judge if he's mature or not, we don't know  the guy. Everything we read about him in interviews, videos we watch,  gossip *(SOME are true, not everything is a lie)*...are just a glimpse of  who he is. *This whole conversation is useless anyway, let's just drop  it. If one day we get to know him well we will be able to talk about it.  I shouldn't have started that, it's pointless. Sorry.


And that was basically my point all this time.  Yeah, we can stop here.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Justin Bieber used to work like hell too, singing all over the world with many tours, writing albums, etc. He's even richer than Michael. Same with Miley Cyrus. Are they mature? I wouldn't call mature someone who works and who's rich. There are many rich working people around the world who are immature as hell.



Agree. Just because someone is rich doesn't make them mature. LOL. The fact is, Michael hasn't had to take care of anything but himself, and he's almost forty. He's not so much as had sole responsibility for a plant or a pet his entire life. For most men his age, that's very "different".


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> He looks ... drunk? And where this story of him jumping on this poor guy and playing around come from now? xD
> 
> Again I understand and respect your opinion. I was simply expressing how perplexing *I* found that _one_ episode like that could be _enough_ to define someone '_immature_'.  Just that.
> 
> 
> Having a family automatically means that you are mature, now?  And since we barely knew anything about what he does in his private life  how do you know that he plays around just "once in a lifetime"? I smell double standards here.  If* one *instance of Michael acting silly with younger people means that he's sad and immature than the same should mean for everyone else. Otherwise it seems that it's not what he does that form your opinion about him but your opinion of him that influence how you see what he does.
> 
> 
> And that was basically my point all this time.  Yeah, we can stop here.



There's a pic of him in a guy's back LOL he looks drunk. Besides, Just because an article said he wasn't kicked out that it's true? I've been to a big concert once and the singer couldn't sing cause he was wasted. Did anyone write about it on the news? No because the guy was powerful and his PRs talked to the press and did some arrangements. I'm not saying he seems immature because of that hahaha I've already listed many things.

No, as I already said in another discussion, there are many immature parents who have kids. But James, really? He's the most private guy ever, I rarely see him papped, I'd never seen pics of him similar to pics I've seen with Michael. Both have quite different lifestyles. Him playing with Hoult once in a lifetime doesn't mean anything, no problem with that. I think that even someone from X-Men cast told about that scene of McAvoy and Hoult and said something like: McAvoy is a big dad, he's all for his family all the time so he had the opportunity to have some fun and enjoyed it.

=)


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> There's a pic of him in a guy's back LOL he looks drunk. *Besides, Just because an article said he wasn't kicked out that it's true?* I've been to a big concert once and the singer couldn't sing cause he was wasted. Did anyone write about it on the news? No because the guy was powerful and his PRs talked to the press and did some arrangements. I'm not saying he seems immature because of that hahaha I've already listed many things.



OK, what? Are you saying just because an article says he wasn't kicked out, it's not true that he wasn't kicked out? Because then we can never prove anything. If I recall correctly (and I'm pretty sure I do, because there was a lot of sleuthing around this as the article that originally said Michael was thrown out was either in the Mail or S*n or another rag and made him look like an ***), the editor of the magazine that actually threw the party came out and clarified that he absolutely did not get thrown out of the party.

If you are just talking about whether he was drunk at that party, that was never disputed. It's pretty clear. Since then, he seems to be much more careful about how he appears in public, especially drinking where cameras are present.

Michael is a single man with no children. His career took off late and he is trying to take full advantage of it. He works hard and no one he was worked with has said he has been anything but professional in his working life. A lot of people also talk about how much he loves to have fun. Good for him. As long as he keeps it legal and no one gets hurt (and it doesn't effect his work), I'm happy for him.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> There's a pic of him in a guy's back LOL he looks drunk. Besides, Just because an article said he wasn't kicked out that it's true? I've been to a big concert once and the singer couldn't sing cause he was wasted. Did anyone write about it on the news? No because the guy was powerful and his PRs talked to the press and did some arrangements.



Yeah, I saw the photos  but it's the first time I heard he was jumping on random guys, apparently the story change everytime I hear it. 

The original article was on _The Sun_ , the anonymous source said to the 'reliable' tabloid  that he '_ was becoming a bit of a handful for the other guests_' and the last straw - what made them decide and '_ask him politely to leave_' - was  that he started smoking inside... yep. 


To say that it was all a lie was GQ's Olivia Cole in a tweet (GQ was hosting the party) 




​ 
And just for the record the articles talking about this refutation were_ way_ less than those running the 'he was kicked out from the party'  

I'm always amazed by what his PRs are able to do. 





> I'm not saying he seems immature because of that hahaha I've already listed many things.


Yeah, you listed all those things *_including_ this one* to explain why you saw him as immature. Going out with younger friends once in a while, younger girlfriends you don't like, acting silly while having fun, wrong clothes...




> No, as I already said in another discussion, there are many immature  parents who have kids. But James, really? He's the most private guy  ever, I rarely see him papped, I'd never seen pics of him similar to  pics I've seen with Michael. Both have quite different lifestyles. Him  playing with Hoult once in a lifetime doesn't mean anything, no problem  with that. I think that even someone from X-Men cast told about that  scene of McAvoy and Hoult and said something like: McAvoy is a big dad,  he's all for his family all the time so he had the opportunity to have  some fun and enjoyed it.
> 
> =)


I don't know James. He could be the most immature person on this planet.  The fact that he gets photographed less and that he's a more private person doesn't mean that he's more mature. Like _at all_. You can be private , a dedicated dad _and_ immature.  I adore him but I'm not going to pretend that I actually have any idea of how he really is in his private life. 

Anyway, since the words of collegues and friends are 100% reliable  are we going to take in consideration all the quotes about Michael too?


----------



## SusanBeach

Like Morgane wrote, we can discuss Alicia in her thread when Michael isn,t involved but I want to answer a question: NO, I don,t know Alicia!! 
Sweden is a small country with a small celebrities circle so the gossip or facts about them is hard to avoid. 
OTT: Stellan Skarsgård have 8 kids, 6 of them are adult, 5 of them are actors (all boys).


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> OK, what? Are you saying just because an article says he wasn't kicked out, it's not true that he wasn't kicked out? Because then we can never prove anything. If I recall correctly (and I'm pretty sure I do, because there was a lot of sleuthing around this as the article that originally said Michael was thrown out was either in the Mail or S*n or another rag and made him look like an ***), the editor of the magazine that actually threw the party came out and clarified that he absolutely did not get thrown out of the party.
> 
> If you are just talking about whether he was drunk at that party, that was never disputed. It's pretty clear. Since then, he seems to be much more careful about how he appears in public, especially drinking where cameras are present.
> 
> Michael is a single man with no children. His career took off late and he is trying to take full advantage of it. He works hard and no one he was worked with has said he has been anything but professional in his working life. A lot of people also talk about how much he loves to have fun. Good for him. As long as he keeps it legal and no one gets hurt (and it doesn't effect his work), I'm happy for him.



This is all I wanted to say in a nutshell. His career took off late so he's enjoying it now. I never said he wasn't professional cause he likes to party, that's just who he is. I don't like his behavior sometimes (showing the finger is one of them) but I agree that he's much better than before and more careful about what he does. I'm not a fan of men on their 40s who are still single and banging much younger women but I'm done talking about it. If Michael likes this lifestyle, good for him. I don't think he's happy with Alicia, I don't think she's good for him just like Madalina wasn't or Louise but it's his life.

I just sincerely hope he doesn't become a 50 year old dating models and young co-stars. Maybe it's what he wants to do but it would be a shame to prevent the world having so much beautiful ginger kids =)


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Yeah, I saw the photos  but it's the first time I heard he was jumping on random guys, apparently the story change everytime I hear it.
> 
> The original article was on _The Sun_ , the anonymous sources said to the 'reliable' tabloid  that he '_ was becoming a bit of a handful for the other guests_' and the last straw - what made them decide and '_ask him politely to leave_' - was  that he started smoking inside... yep.
> 
> 
> To say that it was all a lie was GQ's Olivia Cole in a tweet (GQ was hosting the party)
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> And just for the record the articles talking about this refutation were_ way_ less than those running the 'he was kicked out from the party'
> 
> I'm always amazed by what his PRs are able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you listed all those things *_including_ this one* to explain why you saw him as immature. Going out with younger friends once in a while, younger girlfriends you don't like, acting silly while having fun, wrong clothes...
> 
> 
> I don't know James. He could be the most immature person on this planet.  The fact that he gets photographed less and that he's a more private person doesn't mean that he's more mature. Like _at all_. You can be private , a dedicated dad _and_ immature.  I adore him but I'm not going to pretend that I actually have any idea of how he really is in his private life.
> 
> Anyway, since the words of collegues and friends are 100% reliable  are we going to take in consideration all the quotes about Michael too?



I already got he wasn't kicked out. I just wanted I say that people can lie to make others look better. Can you get it now? So yes, Michael might have been kicked out and people covered him. It doesn't clean the fact he wasn't sober and was showing the finger to paps. Very mature! And could you just accept my motives to find him a little bit immature? Jeez LOL you say you respect my opinion but you keep being ironic towards it.

If James is that private about his personal life, he isn't seen showing the finger to paps drunk, partying like hell in festivals, dating almost all of his co-stars, sometimes even people from the crew...so yes, I do find him mature. He isn't the one who has the of banging co-stars is he? I don't know him personally, you're right. I'm just making assumptions. 

Let's just stop this. I think we've discussed a lot, I admit I can be very harsh sometimes but my view on Michael is this. The guy is awesome, talented, funny, humble, etc. He has flaws like all of us and, for me, one of them is his behavior. Again, I hated Angelina Jolie's behavior and now I worship her. The same can happen with him =)


----------



## miasharma

he is so cute! 

http://38.media.tumblr.com/86740fd430cd5e1c853082ddf4d31756/tumblr_nq62mwrOnd1trd76fo1_540.gif

Did anyone notice how quiet alicia's fangirls have been on here today? I bet they took their crazy business to alicia's forum or something. good riddance


----------



## miasharma

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-Vikander-announced-as-lead-in-new-Bourne-movie/39880

here is lainey covering vanilla vikander. this is for whoever said that Lainey never covers her (legitimately cant remember who, not throwing any shade lol)


----------



## SusanBeach

miasharma said:


> he is so cute!
> 
> http://38.media.tumblr.com/86740fd430cd5e1c853082ddf4d31756/tumblr_nq62mwrOnd1trd76fo1_540.gif
> 
> Did anyone notice how quiet alicia's fangirls have been on here today? I bet they took their crazy business to alicia's forum or something. good riddance



What and WHO do you mean? Like we said a few times when it only includes Alicia we post in her thread and now you call us fangirls with crazy business!!! 
What,s your agenda and why so aggressive?


----------



## pennylane93

Sorry if already posted


----------



## Lambnyla

pennylane93 said:


> Sorry if already posted



Ooo where did you find these? Thanks for posting.


----------



## pennylane93

Lambnyla said:


> Ooo where did you find these? Thanks for posting.


From michaelfassbenderofficial, that fake instagram?


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-Vikander-announced-as-lead-in-new-Bourne-movie/39880
> 
> here is lainey covering vanilla vikander. this is for whoever said that Lainey never covers her (legitimately cant remember who, not throwing any shade lol)



No shade taken because I didn't say never, I said rarely. I also said her coverage in blogs and magazines could possibly increase with her next wave of films.


----------



## miss clare

Was Michael just photo shopped into these pictures? I can't be sure in the 1st pic, but in the 2nd pic the lower half of his body seems to be missing.  And there's a whitish outline in the outer edges of the hair of the girl in front of him near his raised arm which seem to suggest slopping cropping.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> Being offered and was offered don't imply the same thing.




Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## Michavelicfrom

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, I said that those were just my impressions of people he dates and hangs out with because of them. He has friends of his own age too, like McAvoy, Emerson and other ones  What other "deeds" do you mean? LOL


Bhb I think you're funny! you're (your curiosity) gonna be disappointed! for example those antics, mostly referred to as 'paps something,'(especially Cannes'), and thrown to the face of the world. A pity because otherwise I do like this couple.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> What and WHO do you mean? Like we said a few times when it only includes Alicia we post in her thread and now you call us fangirls with crazy business!!!
> 
> What,s your agenda and why so aggressive?




Hey SusanBeach. There is a hardcore here right now who have a BIG issue with either Alicia or comprehending Michael is likely in a serious relationship with her.  Some of them also misrepresent Michael by portraying him/his lifestyle totally inaccurately. People who have never so much as met the man and who base their opinions on tabloid tattle and gossip websites. They also pronounce that he's immature, not ready to settle down, isn't ready/mature enough to have kids etc and like HOW ON EARTH could they possibly have any idea?? But I guess they constantly repeat this stuff to try and "prove" he's not serious about Alicia. Those of us who accept he's in a loving relationship with Alicia tend to have to pm each other in peace. Or post on Alicia's thread, which as you know tends to be a much nicer place [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

SigynLasgalen said:


> Yeah, I saw the photos  but it's the first time I heard he was jumping on random guys, apparently the story change everytime I hear it.
> 
> The original article was on _The Sun_ , the anonymous source said to the 'reliable' tabloid  that he '_ was becoming a bit of a handful for the other guests_' and the last straw - what made them decide and '_ask him politely to leave_' - was  that he started smoking inside... yep.
> 
> 
> To say that it was all a lie was GQ's Olivia Cole in a tweet (GQ was hosting the party)
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> And just for the record the articles talking about this refutation were_ way_ less than those running the 'he was kicked out from the party'
> 
> I'm always amazed by what his PRs are able to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you listed all those things *_including_ this one* to explain why you saw him as immature. Going out with younger friends once in a while, younger girlfriends you don't like, acting silly while having fun, wrong clothes...
> 
> 
> I don't know James. He could be the most immature person on this planet.  The fact that he gets photographed less and that he's a more private person doesn't mean that he's more mature. Like _at all_. You can be private , a dedicated dad _and_ immature.  I adore him but I'm not going to pretend that I actually have any idea of how he really is in his private life.
> 
> Anyway, since the words of collegues and friends are 100% reliable  are we going to take in consideration all the quotes about Michael too?




^^^ Indeed [emoji106]&#127995;

And just to add, the guy he's on the back of is one of his close friends. And Michael was asked to go outside if he wanted to smoke, he wasn't thrown out.


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> From michaelfassbenderofficial, that fake instagram?




Wonder where they lifted these pics from? Guess the black and white one is in London this week? Guess the original source will materialise soon!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Hackensack said:


> Fassbender works hard, supports himself, and has become a multi-millionaire by his own efforts.  I would describe that as "mature."
> In his off-time he occasionally goes to an F1 race, or to a concert, or just has fun with friends.  I would call that "none of our business."


Feel reassured people! I swear you can still do that without being a millionaire. you might not be in the VIP section with the coveted badge nor see your picture in the magazines, it might entail your budget a bit more, you might have to save a bit longer, but definitely possible! One of the good things with Fassy, compared to Bieber for example ( since he was quoted) , is that he knows what to live on a dime means!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michavelicfrom said:


> Feel reassured people! I swear you can still do that without being a millionaire. you might not be in the VIP section with the coveted badge nor see your picture in the magazines, it might entail your budget a bit more, you might have to save a bit longer, but definitely possible! One of the good things with Fassy, compared to Bieber for example ( since he was quoted) , is that he knows what to live on a dime means!




Yes. Mainly his leisure activities are things that non famous, non rich people attend and enjoy too - not "celebrity events".


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Totally agree! They really do look nice together! There are no fortunetellers here as far as I know, are there? ( a few illfortunetellers though) Girls and boys (?) Do work on your jealousy if any and let them be happy together! She looks very decent and pretty in my opinion. And whatever his past practises, when a man finds the RIGHT one, he is always READY !


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Was Michael just photo shopped into these pictures? I can't be sure in the 1st pic, but in the 2nd pic the lower half of his body seems to be missing.  And there's a whitish outline in the outer edges of the hair of the girl in front of him near his raised arm which seem to suggest slopping cropping.



What? I don't think so...he looks ridiculous but he wasn't photoshopped. We can see his legs in the first one!


----------



## bhb2014

I think it's so funny that everytime we criticize his relationship or comment he's been missing for a while, someone comes, usually Alicia's "fans", and post pics of them. And sometimes pics that have been taken a long time ago...so funny! #agenda


----------



## Michavelicfrom

bhb2014 said:


> I think it's so funny that everytime we criticize his relationship or comment he's been missing for a while, someone comes, usually Alicia's "fans", and post pics of them. And sometimes pics that have been taken a long time ago...so funny! #agenda


I would call it, provocation!


----------



## Lambnyla

pennylane93 said:


> From michaelfassbenderofficial, that fake instagram?



Haha ohhh, that's interesting. That insta is a weird one. A lot of people who meet Michael like celebs or close friends tag him to pics with that account but the account looks soooo fake.


----------



## Lilmix

miasharma said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-Vikander-announced-as-lead-in-new-Bourne-movie/39880
> 
> here is lainey covering vanilla vikander. this is for whoever said that Lainey never covers her (legitimately cant remember who, not throwing any shade lol)




You did not need to throw shade Lainey did her own in that article. 
The thinking Mans Blake lively is now Alicia's official sub title and Lainey said the person who called Alicia a "cinematic supanova"is a kiss ***.

Lainey doesn't hold punches...lol

She just started to get less hard on Michael in the last few months as well, so I doubt its about him.
More her interpretation of the Vikander hype. 

Honestly her PR need to do better.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lool - who the hell is "Lainey"??


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lambnyla said:


> Haha ohhh, that's interesting. That insta is a weird one. A lot of people who meet Michael like celebs or close friends tag him to pics with that account but the account looks soooo fake.




Yeah it does look fake. Strange that the restaurant photo doesn't seem to be anywhere else though!


----------



## bhb2014

Michavelicfrom said:


> I would call it, provocation!



hahahahahahahaahaha bring it on!  But Lainey article about her is amazing LOL I don't think she dislikes Michael but Alicia on the other hand...she's not a charismatic person, people already noticed it. But here isn't the place to talk about it anyway.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I think it's so funny that everytime we criticize his relationship or comment he's been missing for a while, someone comes, usually Alicia's "fans", and post pics of them. And sometimes pics that have been taken a long time ago...so funny! #agenda


If you were referring to me posting those last pics, then i'm sorry, i was just keeping the thread going by posting *newest* pics of him i could find, in which she just happened to be in there with him 

Oh well, if people don't like any new pic of him that has alicia in it being posted here.. There's the alicia vikander thread to go to next time ..i guess i should've known better after those arguments when mollie12 posted the pics of him in stockholm. My bad. Sorry if i caused a stir let's just move on to Michael and Michael alone then


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> I think it's so funny that everytime we criticize his relationship or comment he's been missing for a while, someone comes, usually Alicia's "fans", and post pics of them. And sometimes pics that have been taken a long time ago...so funny! #agenda



Does it matter? Evidence would suggest Michael and Alicia are clearly in a relationship for which they are both making effort. Whether on his part it is more or less or the same as other relationships we will never know.
I like to think personally that he would treat the women he has cared about with love and respect. No matter how long or short the relationship was. 
Lets all wait and see. (This is not aimed just at the poster i am replying too).
Please stop trying to wind each other up. It's pointless.
Lets have no time limits, no preconceptions or fanaticism of marriage or break ups either and everything in between.
Let them enjoy it. Simple as that.
Make this thread a happy place again..


----------



## bhb2014

A few pics of Michael with fans 

http://i.imgur.com/taBQ1.jpg

http://40.media.tumblr.com/bef07d2f6a4e573eeb25c302f49d1c20/tumblr_moxm35tiIr1s5zxono1_r1_500.jpg

http://www.mikethefanboy.com/wp/wp-...sbender-fan-photo-meeting-the-shame-star4.jpg


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> I think it's so funny that everytime we criticize his relationship or comment he's been missing for a while, someone comes, usually Alicia's "fans", and post pics of them. And sometimes pics that have been taken a long time ago...so funny! #agenda



A few days ago there were endless arguings and a LOT of the posters wanted that to finish and wanted LOTs of pictures instead! There is a mix of Michael alone, Michael with cars .......
And when he was 'up in the air ' over a week many just wanted a photo of him and when at last there came a picture but with Alicia and her friends.
Is this also wrong, may I not post picture with Michael IF she is there?

I have had a lots of fun in here but not any longer.... it must be Alicias fault

And thank you pennylane93 and Lilmix, couldn,t agree more


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Does it matter? Evidence would suggest Michael and Alicia are clearly in a relationship for which they are both making effort. Whether on his part it is more or less or the same as other relationships we will never know.
> I like to think personally that he would treat the women he has cared about with love and respect. No matter how long or short the relationship was.
> Lets all wait and see. (This is not aimed just at the poster i am replying too).
> Please stop trying to wind each other up. It's pointless.
> Lets have no time limits, no preconceptions or fanaticism of marriage or break ups either and everything in between.
> Let them enjoy it. Simple as that.
> Make this thread a happy place again..



It's hard to make this a happy thread when there are fans or friends of Alicia posting all the time instead of posting on HER thread about it. And they'll keep posting constantly to keep us talking about them as a couple and make us think they're perfect for each other. Their strategy is simple and I noticed it. How can this be a happy place like that? 

But I'm with you girl, let's make this a nice place about Michael


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Thank you, but I'll make my own opinion.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Sorry! my last post came without the quote! I was answering to Pearlyqueen telling me how Michael is 'not celebs' events


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover will enjoy these  Who's the guy with him on the third pic?

http://compassandquill.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/michael-fassbender.jpg

https://pabblogger.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/michael-fassbender-8.jpg

http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-conten...UK_Fassbender_Michael_exc_100112_50902937.jpg

http://hdwallpapersfit.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/hot-body-michael-fassbender-images.jpg


----------



## miasharma

SusanBeach said:


> What and WHO do you mean? Like we said a few times when it only includes Alicia we post in her thread and now you call us fangirls with crazy business!!!
> What,s your agenda and why so aggressive?


I did not mean you. You are very nice and friendly and mostly talking about/explaining things from the swede perspective.

I was referring to the other poster who literally goes into overdrive anytime someone says something about michael and alicia she doesnt like. 

I dont have an agenda. what does that even mean? I just post on here what I think/feel.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Hey SusanBeach. There is a hardcore here right now who have a BIG issue with either Alicia or comprehending Michael is likely in a serious relationship with her.  Some of them also misrepresent Michael by portraying him/his lifestyle totally inaccurately. People who have never so much as met the man and who base their opinions on tabloid tattle and gossip websites. They also pronounce that he's immature, not ready to settle down, isn't ready/mature enough to have kids etc and like HOW ON EARTH could they possibly have any idea?? But I guess they constantly repeat this stuff to try and "prove" he's not serious about Alicia. Those of us who accept he's in a loving relationship with Alicia tend to have to pm each other in peace. Or post on Alicia's thread, which as you know tends to be a much nicer place [emoji3]



Hello, omg are you for real right now? I am dying laughing hahhahahaha

"Some of them misrepresent Michael by portraying him/his lifestyle totally inaccurate. *People who have never so much as met the man and who base their opinions on tabloid tattle and gossip websites*" 

Pearlyqueen, THAT IS EXACTLY HOW CELEBRITY/HOLLYWOOD WORKS. Dont worry, just ask your totally legit Michael source. They will explain how being a celebrity and being famous works. Then you might just go a little easy on people who dont personally know Michael as you surely do


----------



## miasharma

Lilmix said:


> You did not need to throw shade Lainey did her own in that article.
> The thinking Mans Blake lively is now Alicia's official sub title and Lainey said the person who called Alicia a "cinematic supanova"is a kiss ***.
> 
> Lainey doesn't hold punches...lol
> 
> She just started to get less hard on Michael in the last few months as well, so I doubt its about him.
> More her interpretation of the Vikander hype.
> 
> Honestly her PR need to do better.



LOL I just added my own shade to compliment Lainey's shade. 

Lainey can be a little harsh sometimes, but she does not need PR. She is a gossip website so people dont HAVE to like her, but most people do tolerate/like her blog since it is pretty popular in North America.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Hello, omg are you for real right now? I am dying laughing hahhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> "Some of them misrepresent Michael by portraying him/his lifestyle totally inaccurate. *People who have never so much as met the man and who base their opinions on tabloid tattle and gossip websites*"
> 
> 
> 
> Pearlyqueen, THAT IS EXACTLY HOW CELEBRITY/HOLLYWOOD WORKS. Dont worry, just ask your totally legit Michael source. They will explain how being a celebrity and being famous works. Then you might just go a little easy on people who dont personally know Michael as you surely do




Thank you for your advice but it's not necessary. If you want to believe gossip sites that's up to you. For myself I choose to base my views on what I KNOW of the man, not second or third hand opinions other people hold.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michavelicfrom said:


> Sorry! my last post came without the quote! I was answering to Pearlyqueen telling me how Michael is 'not celebs' events




Which is what you said yourself.....and is true...


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pearlyqueen said:


> Which is what you said yourself.....and is true...


Hii Pearly ! Good to know then...Actually, I believe you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michavelicfrom said:


> Hii Pearly ! Good to know then...Actually, I believe you.




Ah, glad we cleared that up! [emoji2]


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Thank you for your advice but it's not necessary. If you want to believe gossip sites that's up to you. For myself I choose to base my views on what I KNOW of the man, not second or third hand opinions other people hold.



Yeah I will believe whatever I want to believe. I love Michael's movies, I think he is very hot, I think he LOVES to party life a frat boy (which is not a a bad thing, I know you threw shade at that but its not a bad thing at all. I was in a sorority and my bf was in a fraternity when we started dating), I think his relationship with Alicia is real (albeit a fling that wont long last and not a lifelong romance, omg)

So we agree on a lot of things, I think. 

also, by the way you talk/post, I think you know Alicia more than you personally know MIchael. Is Alicia your trusted source?? LOL Say hi to Vanilla Vikander for me!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Yeah I will believe whatever I want to believe. I love Michael's movies, I think he is very hot, I think he LOVES to party life a frat boy (which is not a a bad thing, I know you threw shade at that but its not a bad thing at all. I was in a sorority and my bf was in a fraternity when we started dating), I think his relationship with Alicia is real (albeit a fling and not a lifelong romance, omg)
> 
> 
> 
> So we agree on a lot of things, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> also, by the way you talk/post, I think you know Alicia more than you personally know MIchael. Is Alicia your trusted source?? LOL Say hi to Vanilla Vikander for me!




You say you think he likes to "party like a frat boy", but what informs your view? I already said I'm not going to elaborate on any sources etc nor divulge anything I know that isn't already out there. Btw, why do you refer to Alicia as "Vanilla Vikander"?


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, where the hell are Michael's LEGS in this pic??? miss clare did a nice observation. He's either doing like a gigantic curve with his body or this is fake LOL


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pearlyqueen said:


> Thank you for your advice but it's not necessary. If you want to believe gossip sites that's up to you. For myself I choose to base my views on what I KNOW of the man, not second or third hand opinions other people hold.


It's true that we live in such a world of MANIPULATION now ; whether it's for territorial, religious, financial interests or mere power and narcissistic self satisfaction , the end seems to justify the means! What to think then of gossip sites, magazines ...which combine more or less symbolically ALL of those...and are in addition sometimes, often?, used by the people they promote or demolish ?


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> You say you think he likes to "party like a frat boy", but what informs your view? I already said I'm not going to elaborate on any sources etc nor divulge anything I know that isn't already out there. Btw, why do you refer to Alicia as "Vanilla Vikander"?



called him frat boy from the pics I see of him partying, as I said before I am not using it with a negative connotation. Do you have fraternities/frat boys in college in England? If you dont, you are just taking it the wrong way. personally, I wish I could have a crazy night of partying with Michael. he would be such a blast. 

LOL i read that nickname in some comments and found that really funny 

Vanilla: Unexciting, normal, conventional, boring personality

jesus, does that describe Alicia or what? hahah. Also I am not even basing this on gossip websites you hate so much. I saw one interview she did for ex-machina along with Oscar Isaac and she was just sitting there for most of it like a mannekin with a stone face and then for the last two minutes, she bust out her fake british accent and gave some long, winding response that was so boring. and I was like bye, I am done.


----------



## Lilmix

miasharma said:


> LOL I just added my own shade to compliment Lainey's shade.
> 
> Lainey can be a little harsh sometimes, but she does not need PR. She is a gossip website so people dont HAVE to like her, but most people do tolerate/like her blog since it is pretty popular in North America.



Oh no you misunderstood me. I meant Alicia's PR not for Lainey.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, where the hell are Michael's LEGS in this pic??? miss clare did a nice observation. He's either doing like a gigantic curve with his body or this is fake LOL


HAHAHAAH looks like he is standing behind that asian chick and leaning to the right. his expression is hilarous tho


----------



## Allie28

My opinion remains that if Michael's in the picture or if he is included in the news article, it is certainly fair game for this thread.  If it is an Alicia ONLY article or pic that's for her thread.  Simple as that.

No one should have to apologize for posting a pic that includes Michael in his thread.  We go through Fassy droughts a lot where we don't get any new pics or news at all.  I'd think any pic with Michael would be welcome.

A while back there were several pages of discussion on Marion.  Some was fair game since she's in Macbeth and AC but many posts were just about her career, her relationship with her bf, her son, etc. nothing to do with Michael.  Yet no one complained or yelled to take her to her thread.  And Marion's not dating Fassy so she has even less to do with his life than Alicia for now.

As long as the mods here say it's fair game, we're good.

I thank everyone who contributes news and pics to this thread.  Saves me time!!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> HAHAHAAH looks like he is standing behind that asian chick and leaning to the right. his expression is hilarous tho



Leaning to the left you mean?  Yeah, he's really doing some exercise over there hahaha 

Another pic that came out because we said he looked bored in the first one posted. These people can post a pic of Michael giving her a big kiss in the middle of the street if they want to, like in NY (now Alicia will have her eyes closed), I don't think this fling will go anywhere. There's no spark in there for ME. The only girlfriends he really seemed into were Maiko and Leasy IMO.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> My opinion remains that if Michael's in the picture or if he is included in the news article, it is certainly fair game for this thread.  If it is an Alicia ONLY article or pic that's for her thread.  Simple as that.
> 
> No one should have to apologize for posting a pic that includes Michael in his thread.  We go through Fassy droughts a lot where we don't get any new pics or news at all.  I'd think any pic with Michael would be welcome.
> 
> A while back there were several pages of discussion on Marion.  Some was fair game since she's in Macbeth and AC but many posts were just about her career, her relationship with her bf, her son, etc. nothing to do with Michael.  Yet no one complained or yelled to take her to her thread.  And Marion's not dating Fassy so she has even less to do with his life than Alicia for now.
> 
> As long as the mods here say it's fair game, we're good.
> 
> I thank everyone who contributes news and pics to this thread.  Saves me time!!



Second that! Thanks anyone who brings anything new about Michael.


----------



## mchris55

Oh, there were people that tried to yell about the Marion, Macbeth, HW discussion long after the discussion was over because they wanted more inclusion of AV.

By the way, there is still no Macbeth release date for the US.


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> My opinion remains that if Michael's in the picture or if he is included in the news article, it is certainly fair game for this thread.  If it is an Alicia ONLY article or pic that's for her thread.  Simple as that.
> 
> No one should have to apologize for posting a pic that includes Michael in his thread.  We go through Fassy droughts a lot where we don't get any new pics or news at all.  I'd think any pic with Michael would be welcome.
> 
> A while back there were several pages of discussion on Marion.  Some was fair game since she's in Macbeth and AC but many posts were just about her career, her relationship with her bf, her son, etc. nothing to do with Michael.  Yet no one complained or yelled to take her to her thread.  And Marion's not dating Fassy so she has even less to do with his life than Alicia for now.
> 
> As long as the mods here say it's fair game, we're good.
> 
> I thank everyone who contributes news and pics to this thread.  Saves me time!!



True, i just don't like causing a stir or making people suggesting agendas or conspiracies lol. I'm just here for updates on my fav actor, didn't sign up for all the hassle


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Huh? What do you mean?



Being offered- present tense
Was offered- past tense


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Oh, there were people that tried to yell about the Marion, Macbeth, HW discussion long after the discussion was over because they wanted more more inclusion of AV.
> 
> By the way, there is still no Macbeth release date for the US.



Yeah, Weinstein will barely promote Macbeth. This film screened at Cannes because of the cast and Studiocanal. He'll give it a poor release in December or so. Btw, Harvey is already campaigning for Helen Mirren in Woman In Gold


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, Weinstein will barely promote Macbeth. This film screened at Cannes because of the cast and Studiocanal. He'll give it a poor release in December or so. Btw, Harvey is already campaigning for Helen Mirren in Woman In Gold



Can you believe this BS? You can't make it up anymore!
And I'm not taking anything from Mirren, she is a tremendous talent, but this man HAS purchased other films!


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> Being offered- present tense
> 
> Was offered- past tense




Both apply to her though


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Can you believe this BS? You can't make it up anymore!



Check out his ad to campaign for her LOL The max she'll get is a Golden Globe nod. This film had really poor reviews, only a nice BO because the guy released it in thousands of theaters, if you check its average per screen is very poor.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?page=weekend&id=womaningold.htm

I love Mirren but Harvey has MANY other good films coming up. Please.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> called him frat boy from the pics I see of him partying, as I said before I am not using it with a negative connotation. Do you have fraternities/frat boys in college in England? If you dont, you are just taking it the wrong way. personally, I wish I could have a crazy night of partying with Michael. he would be such a blast.
> 
> LOL i read that nickname in some comments and found that really funny
> 
> Vanilla: Unexciting, normal, conventional, boring personality
> 
> jesus, does that describe Alicia or what? hahah. Also I am not even basing this on gossip websites you hate so much. I saw one interview she did for ex-machina along with Oscar Isaac and she was just sitting there for most of it like a mannekin with a stone face and then for the last two minutes, she bust out her fake british accent and gave some long, winding response that was so boring. and I was like bye, I am done.




We have students in England, I think the ones you refer to in the 18-22 age group known as undergraduates. I'm not sure what you think he does at any parties he attends that signal he's behaving inappropriately? The other point I would make is why do you think he parties frequently? If you don't want to accept my conviction just ask yourself this: IF he was out partying all the time, particularly like a frat boy, and at "celebrity" or high profile events, why is there no press coverage or gossip sites reporting on it? If American gossip blogs regularly run with photos of him doing nothing but coming out of his hotel or walking down the street, surely they would cover any wild partying? Don't you think? 

As other posters here have pointed out over the past day or so, most people know very little about what he does in his down time or private life. The few pictures you see only provide a small glimpse into his world. I believe he said himself that people prefer to believe he lives a hedonistic life because that's more interesting to write about than the reality. And the reality is that for the most part his private life is much more ordinary than some people would have you believe. 

Interesting that you find Alicia unexciting and boring. I've heard she is very bright and sociable...Not that it really matters, obviously Michael finds her stimulating so other peoples negative opinions are kind of redundant in this context.


----------



## mchris55

WTH? Can Macbeth get some love too? The teaser has over 2 million hits on youtube. All of those hits are not coming from outside of the US and Canada, lol!!
This is ridiculous!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> WTH? Can Macbeth get some love too? The teaser has over 2 million hits on youtube. All of those hits are not coming from outside of the US and Canada, lol!!
> This is ridiculous!



Macbeth is critically acclaimed worldwide, specially in US and UK, the trailer is extremely popular...but Coriolanus had a very nice reception and Harvey couldn't care less about it. He'll just release Macbeth to avoid the press eating him alive, like they did last year with The Immigrant and he had to put the film in his official campaign website in December


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> My opinion remains that if Michael's in the picture or if he is included in the news article, it is certainly fair game for this thread.  If it is an Alicia ONLY article or pic that's for her thread.  Simple as that.
> 
> No one should have to apologize for posting a pic that includes Michael in his thread.  We go through Fassy droughts a lot where we don't get any new pics or news at all.  I'd think any pic with Michael would be welcome.
> 
> A while back there were several pages of discussion on Marion.  Some was fair game since she's in Macbeth and AC but many posts were just about her career, her relationship with her bf, her son, etc. nothing to do with Michael.  Yet no one complained or yelled to take her to her thread.  And Marion's not dating Fassy so she has even less to do with his life than Alicia for now.
> 
> As long as the mods here say it's fair game, we're good.
> 
> I thank everyone who contributes news and pics to this thread.  Saves me time!!



^This


----------



## gingerglory

miss clare said:


> Was Michael just photo shopped into these pictures? I can't be sure in the 1st pic, but in the 2nd pic the lower half of his body seems to be missing.  And there's a whitish outline in the outer edges of the hair of the girl in front of him near his raised arm which seem to suggest slopping cropping.



I don't think the first one is photo shopped, but the second one does look strange with the lower half missing. However the flower crown on his head seems the same as the first picture. I also don't trust that Instagram account  michaelfassbenderofficial. It always recycles other people's pictures, makes them look like from its account. The original source of these two pictures are definitely not from this account. If we know the original source, then maybe we can have some more info about the second picture. However, I do think Michael was there with them regardless the weirdness of the second one.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Macbeth is critically acclaimed worldwide, specially in US and UK, the trailer is extremely popular...but Coriolanus had a very nice reception and Harvey couldn't care less about it. He'll just release Macbeth to avoid the press eating him alive, like they did last year with The Immigrant and he had to put the film in his official campaign website in December



Oh Harvey, full of scorpions is my mind!


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> I don't think the first one is photo shopped, but the second one does look strange with the lower half missing. However the flower crown on his head seems the same as the first picture. I also don't trust that Instagram account  michaelfassbenderofficial. It always recycles other people's pictures, makes them look like from its account. The original source of these two pictures are definitely not from this account. If we know the original source, then maybe we can have some more info about the second picture. However, I do think Michael was there with them regardless the weirdness of the second one.



I believed that account was real LOL but when I saw a pic of Madalina's brother in there, posted THIS year, I was like: "yeah, right". But that account has many sources and manages to post not only public but also private pics of him. And the account usually tags Alicia's official Instagram and other people's involved. But a lof of followers believe it's the real Michael  

I also believe he was there, although the second pic looks weird with the legs observation. It can be a very well made photoshopped pic IMO but it can be true too. The first one looks totally real.


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> It's hard to make this a happy thread when there are fans or friends of Alicia posting all the time instead of posting on HER thread about it. And they'll keep posting constantly to keep us talking about them as a couple and make us think they're perfect for each other. Their strategy is simple and I noticed it. How can this be a happy place like that?
> 
> But I'm with you girl, let's make this a nice place about Michael




We can agree that we disagree sometimes, I can talk just for me, I have no strategy for my posts! I don,t know if they are perfect for each other, we can only wait and see but for now IMO they are happy together!
I also want this to be a happy and nice place


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I already got he wasn't kicked out. I just wanted I say that people can lie to make others look better. Can you get it now? So yes, Michael might have been kicked out and people covered him. It doesn't clean the fact he wasn't sober and was showing the finger to paps. Very mature! And could you just accept my motives to find him a little bit immature? Jeez LOL you say you respect my opinion but you keep being ironic towards it.



First of all, if I sound ironic (in any part of the post that isn't the PR thing) I apologize I was just trying to keep a light tone.  


I got it, even if I didn't understand what that had to do with our discussion about maturity, I just pointed out - had that been the case- how 'good' his PRs are since the other story is the one going around as universal truth. You know, just as good as they proved to be with their presunted efforts at Cannes  .

BTW no one is saying that he was sober or being a gentleman there. My only point was that acting like that while drunk =/= from actually being immature. Unless you believe that only immature people can get drunk while partying and behave like that.

Sorry but you said he '_has a lot to grow up_' and that you '_don't find him mature_'. That to me wasn't saying that he's a 'little immature' but if you mean just that, ok. Obviously, *I*'m still uncomfortable with and perplexed by such assumptions and judgements based on so little, but ok. 





> If James is that private about his personal life, he isn't seen showing  the finger to paps drunk, partying like hell in festivals, dating almost  all of his co-stars, sometimes even people from the crew...so yes, I do  find him mature. He isn't the one who has the of banging co-stars is  he? I don't know him personally, you're right. I'm just making  assumptions.
> 
> Let's just stop this. I think we've discussed a lot, I admit I can be  very harsh sometimes but my view on Michael is this. The guy is awesome,  talented, funny, humble, etc. He has flaws like all of us and, for me,  one of them is his behavior. Again, I hated Angelina Jolie's behavior  and now I worship her. The same can happen with him =)


Exactly those are just assumptions.  One day we could find out that he did all these things (and even worse) and was just better than Michael in keeping it a secret.   No, seriously, to me they both seems good guys and their lifestyles seems to reflect their different choices and priorities ( family James, work Michael) nothing more. To judge something like 'maturity' _*I*_ need to know the person more privately. That is basically the only point I disagree with you and one I think I made abundantly clear (xD). So,yep, let's stop here. I think we understood each other.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> We have students in England, I think the ones you refer to in the 18-22 age group known as undergraduates. I'm not sure what you think he does at any parties he attends that signal he's behaving inappropriately? The other point I would make is why do you think he parties frequently? If you don't want to accept my conviction just ask yourself this: IF he was out partying all the time, particularly like a frat boy, and at "celebrity" or high profile events, why is there no press coverage or gossip sites reporting on it? If American gossip blogs regularly run with photos of him doing nothing but coming out of his hotel or walking down the street, surely they would cover any wild partying? Don't you think?
> 
> As other posters here have pointed out over the past day or so, most people know very little about what he does in his down time or private life. The few pictures you see only provide a small glimpse into his world. I believe he said himself that people prefer to believe he lives a hedonistic life because that's more interesting to write about than the reality. And the reality is that for the most part his private life is much more ordinary than some people would have you believe.
> 
> Interesting that you find Alicia unexciting and boring. I've heard she is very bright and sociable...Not that it really matters, obviously Michael finds her stimulating so other peoples negative opinions are kind of redundant in this context.



wow okay, let me say this one last time. I have NO problem with michael partying, I dont believe I ever said he parties all the time, but if I did, sorry I didnt mean to. I said he parties like a frat boy in all the pics I have seen of him. 

I went to princeton for undergrad and frat parties were the BEST, most fun parties around. Frat boys really know how to have a fun time and thats what I was referring to. Michael knows how to have a good time. I mean drinking all night and eating burgers on the street is totally something a frat boy would do, I have done it many times with my bf (minus the eating on street part lol)

Do you really think it is interesting I dont find Alicia exciting after reading all the shade I throw at her? haha I can find her unexciting, does not matter to me how Micheal views her. Michael and I are not the same person.

Of course you find her bright and sociable, youre probably on her freaking payroll LOL


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> First of all, if I sound ironic (in any part of the post that isn't the PR thing) I apologize I was just trying to keep a light tone.
> 
> 
> I got it, even if I didn't understand what that had to do with our discussion about maturity, I just pointed out - had that been the case- how 'good' his PRs are since the other story is the one going around as universal truth. You know, just as good as they proved to be with their presunted efforts at Cannes  .
> 
> BTW no one is saying that he was sober or being a gentleman there. My only point was that acting like that while drunk =/= from actually being immature. Unless you believe that only immature people can get drunk while partying and behave like that.
> 
> Sorry but you said he '_has a lot to grow up_' and that you '_don't find him mature_'. That to me wasn't saying that he's a 'little immature' but if you mean just that, ok. Obviously, *I*'m still uncomfortable with and perplexed by such assumptions and judgements based on so little, but ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly those are just assumptions.  One day we could find out that he did all these things (and even worse) and was just better than Michael in keeping it a secret.   No, seriously, to me they both seems good guys and their lifestyles seems to reflect their different choices and priorities ( family James, work Michael) nothing more. To judge something like 'maturity' _*I*_ need to know the person more privately. That is basically the only point I disagree with you and one I think I made abundantly clear (xD). So,yep, let's stop here. I think we understood each other.


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> We can agree that we disagree sometimes, I can talk just for me, I have no strategy for my posts! I don,t know if they are perfect for each other, we can only wait and see but for now IMO they are happy together!
> I also want this to be a happy and nice place



I like you  IMO both don't look happy or even attracted to each other but that's how I see it. I think they might remain good friends in the future, like he is with Zoe nowadays. Honestly, I love Zoe but I never found them cute as a couple LOL


----------



## gingerglory

http://slories.tumblr.com/post/122334666711

I think these pictures are recent. I like fluffy Michael.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> wow okay, let me say this one last time. I have NO problem with michael partying, I dont believe I ever said he parties all the time, but if I did, sorry I didnt mean to. I said he parties like a frat boy in all the pics I have seen of him.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to princeton for undergrad and frat parties were the BEST, most fun parties around. Frat boys really know how to have a fun time and thats what I was referring to. Michael knows how to have a good time. I mean drinking all night and eating burgers on the street is totally something a frat boy would do, I have done it many times with my bf (minus the eating on street part lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think it is interesting I dont find Alicia exciting after reading all the shade I throw at her? haha I can find her unexciting, does not matter to me how Micheal views her. Michael and I are not the same person.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you find her bright and sociable, youre probably on her freaking payroll LOL




Ok, but you can have a good time at a party without behaving like a teenager right?

Your last sentence was inappropriate.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> http://slories.tumblr.com/post/122334666711
> 
> 
> 
> I think these pictures are recent. I like fluffy Michael.




Thanks! They were posted today so guessing they're VERY recent [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> wow okay, let me say this one last time. I have NO problem with michael partying, I dont believe I ever said he parties all the time, but if I did, sorry I didnt mean to. I said he parties like a frat boy in all the pics I have seen of him.
> 
> I went to princeton for undergrad and frat parties were the BEST, most fun parties around. Frat boys really know how to have a fun time and thats what I was referring to. Michael knows how to have a good time. I mean drinking all night and eating burgers on the street is totally something a frat boy would do, I have done it many times with my bf (minus the eating on street part lol)
> 
> Do you really think it is interesting I dont find Alicia exciting after reading all the shade I throw at her? haha I can find her unexciting, does not matter to me how Micheal views her. Michael and I are not the same person.
> 
> Of course you find her bright and sociable, youre probably on her freaking payroll LOL



This!  I have the same experience in college (almost done!) and I have to admit I've already eaten in sidewalks many times after leaving parties  But I don't pretend to do that when I'm 38 (let's just not start all over again, it's just MY opinion!).

I don't like her either, she has no charisma, she doesn't have any special talent IMO (so far, just good characters), she has no personality and she already let it clear many times she's looking for success and awards. After so many years "battling" (THREE LOL) she finally got what she wanted: fame. Say whatever you want to about her W Magazine interview or NY Times interview, I don't think she was misunderstood. That's how I see things. 

The problem here is people trying to make we love her and who are not accepting why we don't like her. What's the big deal? Even if she slaps some girl in the street her friends and fans will say; "oh, the girl asked for it, she can slaps whoever she wants to"


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> http://slories.tumblr.com/post/122334666711
> 
> I think these pictures are recent. I like fluffy Michael.



Let me post them here. He looks tired as hell but I like his look too LOL  Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

Has anybody watched Jonah Hex? Is it good or very bad?

http://media3.popsugar-assets.com/f...n-Megan-Fox-Michael-Fassbender-waved-fans.jpg

https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2578/3837854340_28a9fa1264_o.jpg


----------



## SusanBeach

Changing topic: Glastonbury, what kind of music festival and is it the "biggest" in UK? I have understand that many celebs are there, is it like Coachella festival?


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Has anybody watched Jonah Hex? Is it good or very bad?
> 
> http://media3.popsugar-assets.com/f...n-Megan-Fox-Michael-Fassbender-waved-fans.jpg
> 
> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2578/3837854340_28a9fa1264_o.jpg



It's absolutely godawful and nonsensical and feels like they just cut a few random scenes together.  

Michael is actually pretty good in it, though.  He's the only person in that cast having any fun.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> It's absolutely godawful and nonsensical and feels like they just cut a few random scenes together.
> 
> Michael is actually pretty good in it, though.  He's the only person in that cast having any fun.



hahaahahahahaha really? I might watch it someday then, to see him having fun


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Changing topic: Glastonbury, what kind of music festival and is it the "biggest" in UK? I have understand that many celebs are there, is it like Coachella festival?



I think Glastonbury is the largest greenfield festival in the world. My dream is to go there  Michael was there last year with Cooper, his ex (Suki) and Lars Ulrich. He'll probably be back there this year, with Alicia and their friends. Pics please! He always has a blast there!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lilmix said:


> You did not need to throw shade Lainey did her own in that article.
> The thinking Mans Blake lively is now Alicia's official sub title and Lainey said the person who called Alicia a "cinematic supanova"is a kiss ***.
> 
> Lainey doesn't hold punches...lol
> 
> She just started to get less hard on Michael in the last few months as well, so I doubt its about him.
> More her interpretation of the Vikander hype.
> 
> Honestly her PR need to do better.



Interesting. How different Lainey sounded when AV was a nameless random in a pic with Alexander Skarsgard, and Lainey said she was so beautiful, compared to now... And Lainey has never really liked Fassbender, so yeah, it's almost certainly not about him.

And that Deadline article, lol. She's the equivalent of a cinematic supernova, but the writer can't be bothered to do the most basic research and learn she's Swedish, not Danish? They have to learn it through the comments? Or... maybe it was a kind of low-key shade, since a supernova only shines brightly for a very short time before fading out compared to a normal star. Lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> Changing topic: Glastonbury, what kind of music festival and is it the "biggest" in UK? I have understand that many celebs are there, is it like Coachella festival?




Yeah, Glastonbury is massive with an eclectic mix of music. This year Florence & the Machine and Kanye West are headlining, not Michael's favourite like last year! It opens today btw.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, where the hell are Michael's LEGS in this pic??? miss clare did a nice observation. He's either doing like a gigantic curve with his body or this is fake LOL



What even...? Fassy has short legs, but not that short! Lol. There was a different pic of this, does that one look photoshopped too? Weird.



miasharma said:


> Vanilla: Unexciting, normal, conventional, boring personality
> 
> jesus, does that describe Alicia or what? hahah. Also I am not even basing this on gossip websites you hate so much. I saw one interview she did for ex-machina along with Oscar Isaac and she was just sitting there for most of it like a mannekin with a stone face and then for the last two minutes, she bust out her fake british accent and gave some long, winding response that was so boring. and I was like bye, I am done.



Maybe she was still in character? Lol.

And I've seen people refer to A. Skarsgard as the Vanilla Viking, lmao. Poor Swedish people. I guess they can't all be Lisbeth Salander.


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> I think Glastonbury is the largest greenfield festival in the world. My dream is to go there  Michael was there last year with Cooper, his ex (Suki) and Lars Ulrich. He'll probably be back there this year, with Alicia and their friends. Pics please! He always has a blast there!



Is Michael friend with Lars Ulrich?? Now I understand that Michael talks from the heart when he talks about be a rockstar


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> What even...? Fassy has short legs, but not that short! Lol. There was a different pic of this, does that one look photoshopped too? Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she was still in character? Lol.
> 
> And I've seen people refer to A. Skarsgard as the Vanilla Viking, lmao. Poor Swedish people. I guess they can't all be Lisbeth Salander.



No, the first pic seems quite real. Only the second one is weird but I think it's because he's making a very sided movement  If it's photoshopped it's a very good one cause the rest of his body seems perfect.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic from Midsommar on the michaelfassbender Instagram!


----------



## SusanBeach

And I've seen people refer to A. Skarsgard as the Vanilla Viking, lmao. Poor Swedish people. I guess they can't all be Lisbeth Salander.[/QUOTE]

 don't fel bad for us, hihi, we all have a bit of Lisbeth Salander inside


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Is Michael friend with Lars Ulrich?? Now I understand that Michael talks from the heart when he talks about be a rockstar



Yeah! He even attended the guy's bachelor party last year!


----------



## bhb2014

More I found on Twitter  They really bonded!


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> And I've seen people refer to A. Skarsgard as the Vanilla Viking, lmao. Poor Swedish people. I guess they can't all be Lisbeth Salander.



 don't fel bad for us, hihi, we all have a bit of Lisbeth Salander inside [/QUOTE]

There's a soccer player from Sweden that played in US, so HOT  And he was very charismatic, he's called Ljungberg. With or without hair the guy is hot! Sorry but I had to mention him LOL Do you know him Susan?

http://www.itsrainingfeet.com/gallery/albums/Freddie Ljungberg/Freddie ljungberg 6.jpg

http://static.goal.com/462400/462416.jpg


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic from Midsommar on the michaelfassbender Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043232



Flower Power Fassy!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

More London photos today [emoji3]


----------



## mollie12

I'm almost certain I recognize the older, short gentleman.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic from Midsommar on the michaelfassbender Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043232



so cute


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah! He even attended the guy's bachelor party last year!



Ah, the perks of being a famous celebrity! You get to not just meet your childhood idol, but become good enough friends that you get invited to his bachelor party! Good for him.


----------



## bhb2014

Who's Dexter Fletcher? Michael really looks tired, it seems he had just waken up  But I can't deny he looks sexy.

https://twitter.com/MaryBeatlesfan/status/613737643323617281


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> I'm almost certain I recognize the older, short gentleman.



Yes, that's Dexter Fletcher, Michael's co-star from Band of Brothers.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Ah, the perks of being a famous celebrity! You get to not just meet your childhood idol, but become good enough friends that you get invited to his bachelor party! Good for him.



Yeah  Famous and cool, of course! Who's his next famous friend to hold a bachelor party? Cooper ship has sailed and he's back to single life, Dicaprio won't marry, McAvoy is already married, Jackman the same thing...who? Huuum!


----------



## Lambnyla

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah it does look fake. Strange that the restaurant photo doesn't seem to be anywhere else though!



Right?! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## bhb2014

From Independent IE and michaelfassbender.org  He was so charming! There's a cute pic of him playing this same instrument next to Leasy, does anybody have it?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lambnyla said:


> Right?! I was thinking the same thing.




And the additional Midsommar pictures too..


----------



## bhb2014

Besides McAvoy, another bromance we love  I don't know about you but Michael looks soooo much better with a beard.

http://static.businessinsider.com/image/52d4316269bedd4e6ebd2f1e/image.jpg

http://www.benedictcumberbatch.co.u...allery/12-years-a-slave-tiff-red-carpet/9.jpg


----------



## bhb2014

Forgot to post the pics


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> OK, what? Are you saying just because an article says he wasn't kicked out, it's not true that he wasn't kicked out? Because then we can never prove anything. If I recall correctly (and I'm pretty sure I do, because there was a lot of sleuthing around this as the article that originally said Michael was thrown out was either in the Mail or S*n or another rag and made him look like an ***), the editor of the magazine that actually threw the party came out and clarified that he absolutely did not get thrown out of the party.  If you are just talking about whether he was drunk at that party, that was never disputed. It's pretty clear. Since then,* he seems to be much more careful about how he appears in public, especially drinking where cameras are present.*  Michael is a single man with no children. His career took off late and he is trying to take full advantage of it. He works hard and no one he was worked with has said he has been anything but professional in his working life. A lot of people also talk about how much he loves to have fun. Good for him. As long as he keeps it legal and no one gets hurt (and it doesn't effect his work), I'm happy for him.


   WOW how many judgmental comments! He was only dancing with Keira and Viggo,playing the piano. He was being his Irish happy-drunk self. True. He's much more guarded.   Please,please. I'm having a Cumberbatch déjà- vu.It's not a good thing.This thread is  the only-for the most part-healthy,conspiracy-free, Fassy-related board. People are reasonable,not aggressive and suspicious. Don't ruin it! Thanks.


----------



## Lambnyla

pearlyqueen said:


> And the additional Midsommar pictures too..



Whoever runs that page is probably adding Alicia's friends and taking the pics. A lot of her friends are private accounts so that can be a possibility.


----------



## libeth

miasharma said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-Vikander-announced-as-lead-in-new-Bourne-movie/39880  here is lainey covering vanilla vikander. this is for whoever said that Lainey never covers her (legitimately cant remember who, not throwing any shade lol)


  Lainey  has an  incredible number of PR connections. By throwing shade at her,she's vendicating  her fav Blake Lively. She didn't like that NYT article's shade.


----------



## libeth

pennylane93 said:


> Sorry if already posted



  He looks good,thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

Found this on Tumblr. Died.

https://41.media.tumblr.com/d637d811f9de79d51018f1283eb82eb0/tumblr_nqf37jQgTK1uv0gu7o1_500.jpg

Do you guys like Jane Eyre? I have to be honest: not a fan of it  I didn't like his chemistry with Mia, although I love both.


----------



## mollie12

http://www.laineygossip.com/Michael...d-new-international-trailer-for-Macbeth/39895

Lainey posted more photos of him from yesterday.  I _think_ that the other guy with him actually might be his friend Emerson, but he looks like he's gained around 15 lbs & looks kind of schlubby and different.  Either that or he has another friend with a similar face.  



> Do you guys like Jane Eyre? I have to be honest: not a fan of it  I didn't like his chemistry with Mia, although I love both.



Yes, I'm a big fan of the movie and the two performances.  It's an incredibly smart adaptation, and I'm glad the "romance" is less swoony than it is about a meeting of the minds and spirits.


----------



## karma70

I don't think it's Emmerson but the guy he hung out with on the counselor set in spain.


----------



## SusanBeach

Hi bhb2014!
Sorry for off topic, this is a quick answer about Freddie Ljungberg, he played in Arsenal UK and a short time in US. He was underwear model for Calvin Klein (before Beckham)

http://images-02.delcampe-static.net/img_large/auction/000/082/843/123_001.jpg


----------



## PSawyer

New international trailer of Macbeth:


EDIT: Sorry, this is just the Australian trailer that was released yesterday, there's nothing new.


----------



## mollie12

karma70 said:


> I don't think it's Emmerson but the guy he hung out with on the counselor set in spain.



Oh yeah, I remember seeing that photoset when it came out & also thinking that the guy sort of looked like fat Emerson.


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> Found this on Tumblr. Died.
> 
> https://41.media.tumblr.com/d637d811f9de79d51018f1283eb82eb0/tumblr_nqf37jQgTK1uv0gu7o1_500.jpg
> 
> Do you guys like Jane Eyre? I have to be honest: not a fan of it  I didn't like his chemistry with Mia, although I love both.



It was not bad but I prefer the BBC series with Toby Stephens & Ruth Wilson.


----------



## mollie12

Blueberry12 said:


> It was not bad but I prefer the BBC series with Toby Stephens & Ruth Wilson.



Oh good God do I hate that one.  Rochester is a naturalist?  That ridiculous scene on the bed?  Toby Stephen's mega-ham performance?  Ruth Wilson is a good actress and is rather excellent in many scenes, but I thought she was really physically miscast.  I didn't think that adaptation respected the themes of the text at all.

ETA: I don't want to offend anyone.  I know a lot of people who love that version, but it is interesting how radically different people can interpret the same text/material.


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Hi bhb2014!
> Sorry for off topic, this is a quick answer about Freddie Ljungberg, he played in Arsenal UK and a short time in US. He was underwear model for Calvin Klein (before Beckham)
> 
> http://images-02.delcampe-static.net/img_large/auction/000/082/843/123_001.jpg



OMG, I've never seen these before until now. He modeled for Calvin Klein? How did I miss that?  He has retired right? He's almost Michael's age, a few days younger only. God I miss watching him play in US hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> New international trailer of Macbeth:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, this is just the Australian trailer that was released yesterday, there's nothing new.




Cool, thanks  Nothing new, true. I don't know why but that sequences with Marion and Michael walking in white and with a fog seem like a pos-ending thing. Her hair is quite different, longer and curly, he seems different too. Or am I crazy?


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/Michael...d-new-international-trailer-for-Macbeth/39895
> 
> Lainey posted more photos of him from yesterday.  I _think_ that the other guy with him actually might be his friend Emerson, but he looks like he's gained around 15 lbs & looks kind of schlubby and different.  Either that or he has another friend with a similar face.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm a big fan of the movie and the two performances.  It's an incredibly smart adaptation, and I'm glad the "romance" is less swoony than it is about a meeting of the minds and spirits.



Nice to see someone who thinks differently. I liked Mia but I didn't like their chemistry, I wasn't convinced about their love. Michael didn't seem so in love for her, like he was for Cruz in The Counselor, for instance. I could feel the sparks from my chair in Scott's film LOL


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Do you guys like Jane Eyre? I have to be honest: not a fan of it  I didn't like his chemistry with Mia, although I love both.



Jane Eyre is one of my favorite films and performances of Michael's.  Of course it helps that I've also always loved the book but I loved his Rochester.  I loved Mia as Jane but did feel their chemistry was a bit off.  Maybe because they looked liked brother and sister?  Lol, Idk.

My only complaint is the rather abrupt ending.  They left out my favorite scene that takes place at the end of the book.  Other than that, I loved it.


----------



## pennylane93

I absolutely love Jane Eyre and call me crazy but she's my favorite on screen love interest of Michael's (that is, only if James doesn't count as one lol). Not that he has many love interests though


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Jane Eyre is one of my favorite films and performances of Michael's.  Of course it helps that I've also always loved the book but I loved his Rochester.  I loved Mia as Jane but did feel their chemistry was a bit off.  Maybe because they looked liked brother and sister?  Lol, Idk.
> 
> My only complaint is the rather abrupt ending.  They left out my favorite scene that takes place at the end of the book.  Other than that, I loved it.



I didn't read The book. What was their age diference? And which scene did they leave out? I liked Both performances, I just don't think they had a very good chemistry. His best one so far for me was with Cruz. And McAvoy of course LOL


----------



## SigynLasgalen

I love Jane Eyre too. The scene where he begs her gets me every time... 







and I think they were cute together






( slightly OT but Mia is IMO one of the strongest young actress around. I love her. And I love the path she chose career wise. Very smart. )


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't read The book. What was their age diference? And which scene did they leave out? I liked Both performances, I just don't think they had a very good chemistry. His best one so far for me was with Cruz. And McAvoy of course LOL



Jane is around 17-19 at the age Mia plays her.  Rochester is in his mid to late 30s.

ETA:  That's actually been a bit of an issue for me in many adaptations.  Many Janes (Joan Fontaine, Ruth Wilson) just look too old or aren't plain enough.  You have to believe that the character has had almost no contact with adult men before.


----------



## fassfas

mollie12 said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/Michael...d-new-international-trailer-for-Macbeth/39895
> 
> Lainey posted more photos of him from yesterday.  I _think_ that the other guy with him actually might be his friend Emerson, but he looks like he's gained around 15 lbs & looks kind of schlubby and different.  Either that or he has another friend with a similar face.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm a big fan of the movie and the two performances.  It's an incredibly smart adaptation, and I'm glad the "romance" is less swoony than it is about a meeting of the minds and spirits.



That guy wearing the sunglasses is not Emerson. I don't know the guy's name, but he's a different friend seen with Michael more frequently than Emerson.


----------



## mollie12

fassfas said:


> That guy wearing the sunglasses is not Emerson. I don't know the guy's name, but he's a different friend seen with Michael more frequently than Emerson.



Thanks!

Assassin's Creed update (even though I don't care about it):

Greek-born French actress Ariane Labed joins the film in the role Vikander had been offered


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Jane is around 17-19 at the age Mia plays her.  Rochester is in his mid to late 30s.
> 
> ETA:  That's actually been a bit of an issue for me in many adaptations.  Many Janes (Joan Fontaine, Ruth Wilson) just look too old or aren't plain enough.  You have to believe that the character has had almost no contact with adult men before.



So age wasn't an issue. I mean, Mia was 20 when she shot the film? Michael suited Rochester too. I think that their chemistry didn't work out for me then. I was expecting something stronger, sparks all around. For me, of course. IMO, Michael only had a very strong and convincing romance with Cruz in The Counselor. They had so many amazing scenes... =) What do you think?


----------



## mchris55

Totally agree about Mia's talent. She disappears into every role she plays. I loved, loved, loved her in OLLA. To me, she was the best part of the film.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> So age wasn't an issue. I mean, Mia was 20 when she shot the film? Michael suited Rochester too. I think that their chemistry didn't work out for me then. I was expecting something stronger, sparks all around. For me, of course. IMO, Michael only had a very strong and convincing romance with Cruz in The Counselor. They had so many amazing scenes... =) What do you think?



Well, how can anyone forget that first scene in The Counselor?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Totally agree about Mia's talent. She disappears into every role she plays. I loved, loved, loved her in OLLA. To me, she was the best part of the film.



What's this? I loved her in Tracks and Maps to the Stars. Her last scene with Juliane Moore is freaking awesome!!!


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> What's this? I loved her in Tracks and Maps to the Stars. Her last scene with Juliane Moore is freaking awesome!!!



Only Lovers Left Alive.

Yes, she was awesome in Maps.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Well, how can anyone forget that first scene in The Counselor?



God, that's one of the sexiest scenes I have ever seen in a movie. Ever. Their chemistry was explosive! Ad his last scene...I died with him. But besides that, any other romance?  I can't think of any other. In Fish Tank he was such a jerk ...


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Only Lovers Left Alive.
> 
> Yes, she was awesome in Maps.



Ooh I agree. MIA was the best thing about that movie. After that beautiful dance of Tom and Tilda =)


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Assassin's Creed update (even though I don't care about it):
> 
> Greek-born French actress Ariane Labed joins the film in the role Vikander had been offered



I didn't know this actress. Is she good? I want more! Hahahaha very excited about AC


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> God, that's one of the sexiest scenes I have ever seen in a movie. Ever. Their chemistry was explosive! Ad his last scene...I died with him. But besides that, any other romance?  I can't think of any other. In Fish Tank he was such a jerk ...



Shame had a lot of hotness. The aborted sex scene with Nicole, the outdoor sex scene, the naughty potty mouth in the bar, and that LOOK in the subway car.
Fish Tank, well, even though I was disgusted with what he was doing, what he was saying during it, was disturbingly salacious and titillating to me. I'm still coming to terms with that, haha.


----------



## mollie12

I like/love Mia in Stoker, Tracks, and The Double, but I don't really care about her work in Maps to the Stars, Only Lovers Left Alive, or Madame Bovary.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I'm not suggesting anything about Weinstein, I'm just saying he considers her an "it girl".* I think he does have an influence in some of her castings and he probably will use her relationship with Michael to get media attention.* That's it. Many producers do that in Hollywood, it's normal. Alicia is lucky that he likes her, unlike Marion, whose films he buys and destroys. Macbeth is the next one.
> 
> You can read about him on the web if you want to, I'm not gonna write here about how powerful he is and how many people owe him favors, or how much control PRs in general have on their clients and how they act. Weinstein doesn't own the world but he does have power in the business to do many things. Who am I to judge? He has done many extraordinary stuff, I get why so many people succumb to him. He made Gwyneth Paltrow win the Oscar in 1999 against Cate Blanchett, the guy is GOOD. Alicia is totally right


I know who he is.  But he's not the only producer,distributor in Hollywood. He's just more known for his  Oscar campaigning and IMO,even for that,he has lost his touch in the last years. But that's my point: I don't see why he should be interested in their  relationship,or why he should "use" it... For what purposes? I think that his name is completely random in their plans.
IF their films are good,Universal and Focus will campaign for them.He hasn't shown any kind of interest in Macbeth,even those who attended the Cannes screenings  have confirmed on AW that it's not AMPAS' material.Probably he will use The Danish to create buzz for TF,if it comes out this year but,at least according to the first screenings,it seems unlikely that it  will be a contender,even if well acted.Honestly,I think he has better material (Carol,Mara and Blanchett). 
Unlike Marion,she doesn't have a track record of collaboration with him.He can easily "mistreat" TF too. The it girl thing honestly doesn't indicate anything to me. IF true (Swedish media tend obviously to hype her),it's just a complimentary way to introduce her film. But I've already expressed my opinion and I don't want to repeat myself. 
Her career seems very coherent to me after A Royal Affair,0,in terms of roles. Admittedly,she has often auditioned with the same actresses for the same role.Like James Kent said,they were lucky to have her when her paycheck was lower,so I can totally see the producers of TDG,for example,wanting to capitalize on her upcoming exposure with minimum expense. However this is not the place to discuss her.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I know who he is.  But he's not the only producer,distributor in Hollywood. He's just more known for his  Oscar campaigning and IMO,even for that,he has lost his touch in the last years. But that's my point: I don't see why he should be interested in their  relationship,or why he should "use" it... For what purposes? I think that his name is completely random in their plans.
> IF their films are good,Universal and Focus will campaign for them.He hasn't shown any kind of interest in Macbeth,even those who attended the Cannes screenings  have confirmed on AW that it's not AMPAS' material.Probably he will use The Danish to create buzz for TF,if it comes out this year but,at least according to the first screenings,it seems unlikely that it  will be a contender,even if well acted.Honestly,I think he has better material (Carol,Mara and Blanchett).
> Unlike Marion,she doesn't have a track record of collaboration with him.He can easily "mistreat" TF too. The it girl thing honestly doesn't indicate anything to me. IF true (Swedish media tend obviously to hype her),it's just a complimentary way to introduce her film. But I've already expressed my opinion and I don't want to repeat myself.
> Her career seems very coherent to me after A Royal Affair,0,in terms of roles. Admittedly,she has often auditioned with the same actresses for the same role.Like James Kent said,they were lucky to have her when her paycheck was lower,so I can totally see the producers of TDG,for example,wanting to capitalize on her upcoming exposure with minimum expense. However this is not the place to discuss her.



I'm tired of talking about this to be honest. I already said what I think about him and Alicia many times. I respect your opinion =) but I have my reasons too.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I like/love Mia in Stoker, Tracks, and The Double, but I don't really care about her work in Maps to the Stars, Only Lovers Left Alive, or Madame Bovary.



I love how opinion can be so relative hahaha I didn't like The Double a lot...Tracks I agree. She was superb in Maps, omg! She and Moore stole the show IMO! Didn't watch Stoker and Bovary. She is really an amazing actress and I find her and Eisenberg very cute together! Hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Shame had a lot of hotness. The aborted sex scene with Nicole, the outdoor sex scene, the naughty potty mouth in the bar, and that LOOK in the subway car.
> Fish Tank, well, even though I was disgusted with what he was doing, what he was saying during it, was disturbingly salacious and titillating to me. I'm still coming to terms with that, haha.



Michael js a genius in Shame but I wasn't very into his hot scenes in it. I was so disgusted by him that I didn't feel anything watching him with other women. Maybe only the one he touches that girl at the bar.

Fish Tank, well, his sex scene with that young girl was pretty cool and quite fast LOL but his sex scene with her mother...I forgot about it. That one was gooooooood!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Oh good God do I hate that one.  Rochester is a naturalist?  That ridiculous scene on the bed?  Toby Stephen's mega-ham performance?  Ruth Wilson is a good actress and is rather excellent in many scenes, but I thought she was really physically miscast.  I didn't think that adaptation respected the themes of the text at all.
> 
> ETA: I don't want to offend anyone.  I know a lot of people who love that version, but it is interesting how radically different people can interpret the same text/material.



I've seen every adaptation. A  tv  adaptation has the time to be more faithful to the book (for example,the Rochester in drag scene),but my favorite adaptation is the Fukunaga's one.The film belongs to Mia (obviously),but Michael is great as well.I've never understood the love for Stephen. I don't think Ruth Wilson was miscast,but I prefer without any doubt  Mia.


----------



## Hackensack

I've also seen every adaptation of Jane Eyre.  The Fassbender-Wasikowska version is my favorite, without doubt.  Second to that is the Timothy Dalton version from the 1980s.  Stephen's Rochester is too normal--not nearly tortured enough--and Ruth Wilson doesn't seem right for the role, either.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I'm tired of talking about this to be honest. I already said what I think about him and Alicia many times. I respect your opinion =) but I have my reasons too.



I know that you've your opinions. That's the point,we may have opinions or impressions,but none of us has any kind of  inside knowledge in their careers and personal life.


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't read The book. What was their age diference? And which scene did they leave out? I liked Both performances, I just don't think they had a very good chemistry. His best one so far for me was with Cruz. And McAvoy of course LOL



I'm sending you a PM because I'm a wordy book lover and didn't want to bore the whole board.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I'm sending you a PM because I'm a wordy book lover and didn't want to bore the whole board.



hahahahahaaha ok


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> I love how opinion can be so relative hahaha I didn't like The Double a lot...Tracks I agree. She was superb in Maps, omg! She and Moore stole the show IMO! Didn't watch Stoker and Bovary. She is really an amazing actress and I find her and Eisenberg very cute together! Hahaha



Oh, I didn't really care for The Double as a whole either.  It's way too indebted to other film references.  But Mia's really beguiling and the best thing in it.   Her performance in Maps is okay but mainly just seemed like a retread of other, better work & I absolutely despise the film.  It's Cronenberg's worst, in my opinion.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/Michael...d-new-international-trailer-for-Macbeth/39895
> 
> Lainey posted more photos of him from yesterday.  I _think_ that the other guy with him actually might be his friend Emerson, but he looks like he's gained around 15 lbs & looks kind of schlubby and different.  Either that or he has another friend with a similar face.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm a big fan of the movie and the two performances.  It's an incredibly smart adaptation, and I'm glad the "romance" is less swoony than it is about a meeting of the minds and spirits.


He had just woken up.. 



mollie12 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Assassin's Creed update (even though I don't care about it):
> 
> Greek-born French actress Ariane Labed joins the film in the role Vikander had been offered


I don't know her...


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> I've also seen every adaptation of Jane Eyre.  The Fassbender-Wasikowska version is my favorite, without doubt.  Second to that is the Timothy Dalton version from the 1980s.  Stephen's Rochester is too normal--not nearly tortured enough--and Ruth Wilson doesn't seem right for the role, either.



Yes,I liked the Dalton version too! 



mollie12 said:


> Oh, I didn't really care for The Double as a whole either.  It's way too indebted to other film references.  But Mia's really beguiling and the best thing in it.   Her performance in Maps is okay but mainly just seemed like a retread of other, better work & I absolutely despise the film.  It's Cronenberg's worst, in my opinion.


I'm not fond of Maps to the Stars either. Tracks, Stoker (I've really liked the films too) and Jane Eyre  are my favorite performances. I've not great expectations for Crimson Peak.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Oh, I didn't really care for The Double as a whole either.  It's way too indebted to other film references.  But Mia's really beguiling and the best thing in it.   Her performance in Maps is okay but mainly just seemed like a retread of other, better work & I absolutely despise the film.  It's Cronenberg's worst, in my opinion.



OMG, Maps is my FAVORITE film by Cronenberg hahahahaha I mean, among the ones I've watched of course. I liked the one with Pattinson too, it was very good  I was a bit sad when Marion lost Cannes last year but when I watched Maps I was like "Ok, Moore is REALLY marvelous in this, she deserved to win the award". For me, her performance in Maps is a lot better than in Still Alice. I mean, her singing "na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye" LOL or when she mentions some "Harvey" hahaha

Nah, Mia and Jesse are good in it but I disliked the plot so much that their performances didn't help much.


----------



## miss clare

bhb2014 said:


> From Independent IE and michaelfassbender.org  He was so charming! There's a cute pic of him playing this same instrument next to Leasy, does anybody have it?


I don't know about the one with Leasi, but there's this -
celebrityvibe.photoshelter.com/image/I0000YIvMyfZNvQQ


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> there's a cute pic of him playing this same instrument next to leasy, does anybody have it?


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I don't know about the one with Leasi, but there's this -
> celebrityvibe.photoshelter.com/image/I0000YIvMyfZNvQQ



Oh I thought I had seen a pic of him playing with Leasy next to him. I think I imagined this image in my head LOL What's the name of this instrument? I'm terrible with names, I only know like piano, guitar, violin, drums, etc.


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> Lainey  has an  incredible number of PR connections. By throwing shade at her,she's vendicating  her fav Blake Lively. She didn't like that NYT article's shade.


Interesting. 



Lilmix said:


> She just started to get less hard on Michael in the last few months as well, so I doubt its about him.
> More her interpretation of the Vikander hype.
> 
> Honestly her PR need to do better.


Lainey used to love Michael when he was with Zoe.Probably he didn't give her any  interview during the Toronto Festival and she became a little  bitter.  



libeth said:


> *I'm having a Cumberbatch déjà- vu.*It's not a good thing.This thread is  the only-for the most part-healthy,conspiracy-free, Fassy-related board. People are reasonable,not aggressive and suspicious. Don't ruin it! Thanks.






Allie28 said:


> My opinion remains that if Michael's in the picture or if he is included in the news article, it is certainly fair game for this thread.  If it is an Alicia ONLY article or pic that's for her thread.  Simple as that.
> 
> No one should have to apologize for posting a pic that includes Michael in his thread.  We go through Fassy droughts a lot where we don't get any new pics or news at all.  I'd think any pic with Michael would be welcome.
> 
> A while back there were several pages of discussion on Marion.  Some was fair game since she's in Macbeth and AC but many posts were just about her career, her relationship with her bf, her son, etc. nothing to do with Michael.  Yet no one complained or yelled to take her to her thread.  And Marion's not dating Fassy so she has even less to do with his life than Alicia for now.
> 
> As long as the mods here say it's fair game, we're good.
> 
> I thank everyone who contributes news and pics to this thread.  Saves me time!!


 Everything that involves him can be posted here.Yes,no one should have to apologize.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oh I thought I had seen a pic of him playing with Leasy next to him. I think I imagined this image in my head LOL What's the name of this instrument? I'm terrible with names, I only know like piano, guitar, violin, drums, etc.



It's an accordion.


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> Oh I thought I had seen a pic of him playing with Leasy next to him. I think I imagined this image in my head LOL What's the name of this instrument? I'm terrible with names, I only know like piano, guitar, violin, drums, etc.



It's Accordion. But Leasi was with him indeed, I just found it.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> It's Accordion. But Leasi was with him indeed, I just found it.
> View attachment 3043699



Ooooh cute pic  He's leaning on her while playing it. What's that ring on her left hand? An ordinary one or a commitment one?


----------



## mollie12

PSawyer said:


> It's Accordion. But Leasi was with him indeed, I just found it.
> View attachment 3043699



Oh God, these photos.   Every set of photos (I think there were three) from CelebrityVibe of him in LA with Leasi in the winter of 2008 _must_ have been the result of her/him calling the paps.  Literally NO ONE except critics knew who he was then.  It was just a few weeks after he was finished shooting Inglourious Basterds.  Now this, this was some obvious pap trolling.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> Lainey used to love Michael when he was with Zoe.Probably he didn't give her any  interview during the Toronto Festival and she became a little  bitter.



Lainey has never "loved" him because of his short legs/pants situation and mostly because of the Leasi stuff. It was Zoe she loved.

ETA: Not sure how I deleted it, but yes, Lainey has a lot of PR connects. And she makes deals with some... like, be nice to a certain client, get tea on other celebs. I sometimes find it interesting who she chooses as faves. Blake, Gwyneth...


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> Oh God, these photos.   Every set of photos (I think there were three) from CelebrityVibe of him in LA with Leasi in the winter of 2008 _must_ have been the result of her/him calling the paps.  Literally NO ONE except critics knew who he was then.  It was just a few weeks after he was finished shooting Inglourious Basterds.  Now this, this was some obvious pap trolling.



Lol, I have always wondered about this. I mean, there are sooo many pictures and they're both kind of nobodies at the time -- she's a producer's baby mama, he's a rising actor getting some critical attention. But pictorially, it's like his most documented relationship. It's weird.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Oh God, these photos.   Every set of photos (I think there were three) from CelebrityVibe of him in LA with Leasi in the winter of 2008 _must_ have been the result of her/him calling the paps.  Literally NO ONE except critics knew who he was then.  It was just a few weeks after he was finished shooting Inglourious Basterds.  Now this, this was some obvious pap trolling.



Oh really? They dated from 2008 to 2010? Yeah, he wasn't famous in US back in 2008 and she was the partner of a Tarantino's producer, no big deal. It's possible they called the paps indeed. But they look very cute!


----------



## mollie12

...


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> Also, this  NYDailyNews story from May 2009 is almost gob-smackingly weird as an item of gossip.  What editor even approved that?  It's about three people that no one in their paper would ever have heard/read of.  And they're feuding about...what exactly? Even that part is a complete nonstory to the readership.  It's like someone paid the paper to plant it.



Indeed! Lawrence Bender wasn't at all happy with Leasi & Fassy hooking up (although I don't totally blame him - Fassy moved into his house with his recent ex and his child. That'd bug me too), and I think he may have been behind a lot of negative Fassy gossip connected to Leasi.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Lainey has never "loved" him because of his short legs/pants situation and mostly because of the Leasi stuff. It was Zoe she loved.
> 
> ETA: Not sure how I deleted it, but yes, Lainey has a lot of PR connects. And she makes deals with some... like, be nice to a certain client, get tea on other celebs. I sometimes find it interesting who she chooses as faves. Blake, Gwyneth...


Yes,you're right about the Leasi stuff,but she used to like him when he was with Zoe,not only because she liked her. I'm pretty sure there are other reasons. Actually she has always been complimentary about his acting but now,like Lilmix has noticed,she seems less "*****y".


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Indeed! Lawrence Bender wasn't at all happy with Leasi & Fassy hooking up (although I don't totally blame him - Fassy moved into his house with his recent ex and his child. That'd bug me too), and I think he may have been behind a lot of negative Fassy gossip connected to Leasi.



Maybe because it was somehow involved with a Tarantino's big film, about to premiere at Cannes. Bender had worked with him many times before, right? And I agree about Bender, although I think that Leasy did some pretty mean things to him too, not only her ex.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Indeed! Lawrence Bender wasn't at all happy with Leasi & Fassy hooking up (although I don't totally blame him - Fassy moved into his house with his recent ex and his child. That'd bug me too), and I think he may have been behind a lot of negative Fassy gossip connected to Leasi.


Actually we don't know if it was his house,but yes,he may have been behind a lot of rumors. Was the NYDN the source of their alleged reunion after the GGs?


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Morgane said:


> Actually we don't know if it was his house,but  yes,he may have been behind a lot of rumors. *Was the NYDN the source of  their alleged reunion after the GGs?*



^ yep.


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> http://slories.tumblr.com/post/122334666711
> 
> I think these pictures are recent. I like fluffy Michael.


OMG he looks so rough in these pics  he really needs to start taking better care of his skin and stop smoking


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> OMG he looks so rough in these pics  he really needs to start taking better care of his skin and stop smoking



I think he had just woken up  Or hangover like at Macbeth's photocall LOL Kidding, he was probably tired of parties in Sweden and at Cannes he was tired of spending the whole week partying too. It can be exausting to attend so many events in a row  Besides all the smoking and drinking, which don't help keeping good looks either.


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> ^ yep.






miasharma said:


> OMG he looks so rough in these pics  he really needs to start taking better care of his skin and stop smoking



He needs to stop smoking,but in these pics he had just woken up!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Actually we don't know if it was his house,but yes,he may have been behind a lot of rumors. Was the NYDN the source of their alleged reunion after the GGs?



Which reunion??? Michael and Bender?


----------



## Morgane

https://38.media.tumblr.com/4b2acd3d29d725049ba06ef6af4fd524/tumblr_np8zi9TLq81ro95bto2_540.gif

https://38.media.tumblr.com/93b10fee2b82005606dbf4d03b58e994/tumblr_np8zi9TLq81ro95bto3_540.gif

https://38.media.tumblr.com/4f8e93123d32a360524082d00c6fcb2d/tumblr_np8zi9TLq81ro95bto4_540.gif


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> https://38.media.tumblr.com/4b2acd3d29d725049ba06ef6af4fd524/tumblr_np8zi9TLq81ro95bto2_540.gif
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/93b10fee2b82005606dbf4d03b58e994/tumblr_np8zi9TLq81ro95bto3_540.gif
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/4f8e93123d32a360524082d00c6fcb2d/tumblr_np8zi9TLq81ro95bto4_540.gif



HAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA check out the young photographer on the background of the second pic. He's also a bit sleepy


----------



## bhb2014

I LOVE this pic. How can he even sleep like that? I always fall and wake up with my neck exploding LOL And my mouth is opened and sometimes drooling.

http://images5.fanpop.com/image/pho...Spain-michael-fassbender-31935887-600-800.jpg


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I LOVE this pic. How can he even sleep like that? I always fall and wake up with my neck exploding LOL And my mouth is opened and sometimes drooling.
> 
> http://images5.fanpop.com/image/pho...Spain-michael-fassbender-31935887-600-800.jpg


hahahahahah that pic is so funny!! he looks so peaceful, good for him. I can NEVER sleep on planes


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> I LOVE this pic. How can he even sleep like that? I always fall and wake up with my neck exploding LOL And my mouth is opened and sometimes drooling.
> 
> http://images5.fanpop.com/image/pho...Spain-michael-fassbender-31935887-600-800.jpg





Does anyone know the original poster for this photo? I would like to know the story haha.


----------



## gingerglory

Lambnyla said:


> Does anyone know the original poster for this photo? I would like to know the story haha.



He was on the way to San Sebastian, Spain in August 2012. The guy sitting in front of him recognized him and snapped the picture and posted it on twitter. 





> FACT:Michael Fassbender sat behind me, kipping, on my way to Spain today.Since when did Ryanair attract a-listers


 The very next day, the same lucky guy ran into Michael and Nicole again in San Sebastian. So I assumed that it's Nicole who sat next to Michael on the plane.

btw, tbh, I feel uncomfortable about people snapping his picture like that while he was asleep.


----------



## miasharma

https://instagram.com/p/4U6ljSFbjO/

Is the guy in the blue shirt Michaels assistant?? Does anyone know? I think he is the same guy that was snapped with Michael in Montreal back in May.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pearlyqueen said:


> More London photos today [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3043268
> View attachment 3043269
> View attachment 3043270


 God heard you girls and sent 'paps' to London! Alleluia!
He looks good though , to me hasn't looked that natural in months!
Pearlyqueen, I'd love you to answer my last post (before this one) only if you please for you seem to know more than I for sure.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pearlyqueen said:


> More London photos today [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3043268
> View attachment 3043269
> View attachment 3043270


 


PSawyer said:


> It's Accordion. But Leasi was with him indeed, I just found it.
> View attachment 3043699


 this picture is grand!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

bhb2014 said:


> Which reunion??? Michael and Bender?


 LOL! You're very funny Bhb, I really like you!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

gingerglory said:


> He was on the way to San Sebastian, Spain in August 2012. The guy sitting in front of him recognized him and snapped the picture and posted it on twitter.  The very next day, the same lucky guy ran into Michael and Nicole again in San Sebastian. So I assumed that it's Nicole who sat next to Michael on the plane.
> 
> btw, tbh, I feel uncomfortable about people snapping his picture like that while he was asleep.


 YEP! First taking it but worse giving it away ! You can't expect everybody to have ethics and respect, but you can also do blunders, like not really be aware of the 'problem' of what you're doing.May do better next time...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michavelicfrom said:


> God heard you girls and sent 'paps' to London! Alleluia!
> He looks good though , to me hasn't looked that natural in months!
> Pearlyqueen, I'd love you to answer my last post (before this one) only if you please for you seem to know more than I for sure.




You mean the guy in blue shirt and shades? Michael doesn't have an assistant. He is a  friend who Michael hangs out with quite often. Don't know his name, Michael has a lot of friends in London who aren't celebrities.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> He was on the way to San Sebastian, Spain in August 2012. The guy sitting in front of him recognized him and snapped the picture and posted it on twitter.  The very next day, the same lucky guy ran into Michael and Nicole again in San Sebastian. So I assumed that it's Nicole who sat next to Michael on the plane.
> 
> btw, tbh, I feel uncomfortable about people snapping his picture like that while he was asleep.



I thought this was more recent. Didn't he film Counselor in Spain? Or was he just travelling with Nicole on vacation? He really lives San Sebastian huh?

I don't find it nice either, it's a very personal moment. At least he looks fine sleeping haahaha


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, this gif with James. DIED.

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1015090881988590171_1412862749


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I thought this was more recent. Didn't he film Counselor in Spain? Or was he just travelling with Nicole on vacation? He really lives San Sebastian huh?
> 
> I don't find it nice either, it's a very personal moment. At least he looks fine sleeping haahaha


The Counselor was filmed in Alicante. August 2012 was San Sebastian Film Festival iirc


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> The Counselor was filmed in Alicante. August 2012 was San Sebastian Film Festival iirc



Which film he had to promote in San Sebastian in 2012??? He only had Prometheus that year and in the Summer. I assume he went there on holidays then?


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Which film he had to promote in San Sebastian in 2012??? He only had Prometheus that year and in the Summer. I assume he went there on holidays then?


i dont remember what he was doing there but he was at the festival, there were sightings of him and nicole attending the festival, i think, i'm not sure, it was a long time ago


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> i dont remember what he was doing there but he was at the festival, there were sightings of him and nicole attending the festival, i think, i'm not sure, it was a long time ago



I think they were just having fun  I was checking his filmography and his only film in the second semester of 2012 was Prometheus (Summer release). The lineup of the festival didn't include films with him either.

http://movie-on.blogspot.com.br/2012/09/60th-san-sebastian-film-festival-lineup.html


----------



## bhb2014

Talking about planes, Michael with a fan in 2014 I think.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/118430665173590891/


----------



## miasharma

http://www.celebitchy.com/434393/mi..._in_london_would_you_hit_it/#comment-14607833

the comments in this post are hilarious!!! hahahahaha


----------



## libeth

Allie28 said:


> Jane Eyre is one of my favorite films and performances of Michael's.  Of course it helps that I've also always loved the book but I loved his Rochester.  I loved Mia as Jane but did feel their chemistry was a bit off.  Maybe because they looked liked brother and sister?  Lol, Idk.  My only complaint is the rather abrupt ending.  They left out my favorite scene that takes place at the end of the book.  Other than that, I loved it.


  Agree  about the abrupt ending but I loved the film on the whole.Marianelli's score  is  beautiful. Someone thought that Mia was too bland and  Michael too gorgeous for Mr. Rochester. Mia is the best Jane I've ever seen. Michael has that rough quality which makes him perfect for the role. I didn't  picture  Mr. Rochester like him when I read the book  but they are  well cast.   





mollie12 said:


> Thanks!  Assassin's Creed update (even though I don't care about it):  Greek-born French actress Ariane Labed joins the film in the role Vikander had been offered


  She won the Volpi Cup for Attenberg five years ago,but I've not seen it. She's in Lanthimos' The Lobster.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> Oh God, these photos.   Every set of photos (I think there were three) from CelebrityVibe of him in LA with Leasi in the winter of 2008 _must_ have been the result of her/him calling the paps.  Literally NO ONE except critics knew who he was then.  It was just a few weeks after he was finished shooting Inglourious Basterds.  Now this, this was some obvious pap trolling.



How many things can be said 


Morgane said:


> https://38.media.tumblr.com/4b2acd3d29d725049ba06ef6af4fd524/tumblr_np8zi9TLq81ro95bto2_540.gif
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/93b10fee2b82005606dbf4d03b58e994/tumblr_np8zi9TLq81ro95bto3_540.gif
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/4f8e93123d32a360524082d00c6fcb2d/tumblr_np8zi9TLq81ro95bto4_540.gif



Rolled out of bed!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> http://www.celebitchy.com/434393/mi..._in_london_would_you_hit_it/#comment-14607833
> 
> the comments in this post are hilarious!!! hahahahaha



But the title...hahahahahahaha it asked for those comments LOL



> Michael Fassbender looks scruffy, hot & gingery in London: would you hit it?


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pearlyqueen said:


> You mean the guy in blue shirt and shades? Michael doesn't have an assistant. He is a  friend who Michael hangs out with quite often. Don't know his name, Michael has a lot of friends in London who aren't celebrities.


Sorry,I not the blue shirt question (not mine),I meant p 412 #6177.thanks


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Agree  about the abrupt ending but I loved the film on the whole.Marianelli's score  is  beautiful. Someone thought that Mia was too bland and  Michael too gorgeous for Mr. Rochester. Mia is the best Jane I've ever seen. Michael has that rough quality which makes him perfect for the role. I didn't  picture  Mr. Rochester like him when I read the book  but they are  well cast.     She won the Volpi Cup for Attenberg five years ago,but I've not seen it. She's in Lanthimos' The Lobster.



I know she won awards in Venice and Locarno and was nominated to French Oscar this year too. And she's in The Lobster. Great casting! I'm just a bit worried about them casting, so far, only European white actors, when the game has a lot of diversity. Fans won't enjoy this.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I know she won awards in Venice and Locarno and was nominated to French Oscar this year too. And she's in The Lobster. Great casting! I'm just a bit worried about them casting, so far, only European white actors, when the game has a lot of diversity. Fans won't enjoy this.



Is a new story? I've never played the Assassin's Creed series.I don't know anything about it.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Is a new story? I've never played the Assassin's Creed series.I don't know anything about it.



I haven't played it a lot but I have friends who have and although they seem to like Michael and Marion involved, they think the cast needs more diversity. The games feature a large variety of characters, not only white ones with blues eyes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michavelicfrom said:


> Sorry,I not the blue shirt question (not mine),I meant p 412 #6177.thanks




Oh, ok...do you mean what is my view of gossip sites?? I wouldn't waste my time with them; they are full of idle speculation and run by people who have no knowledge of the people they feature.


----------



## Lou9

Probably getting the 1st full length (2:25) Steve Jobs trailer next week!  Just classified today.


----------



## Lilmix

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Indeed! Lawrence Bender wasn't at all happy with Leasi & Fassy hooking up (although I don't totally blame him - Fassy moved into his house with his recent ex and his child. That'd bug me too), and I think he may have been behind a lot of negative Fassy gossip connected to Leasi.



Interesting, as I have always thought the same.
Michael even hooked up with her again after the potentially damaging allegations.
He was in deep. But it goes to show even futher his career comes first.

I believe Leasi had another child fairly recently. I wonder if Micheal knows. He must do. 
I sense that's kinda the line in the sand for them. I know they split ages ago and the allegations stuff etc. But he did go back there even after that. 

I suspect that he only recently let go of how that situation made him feel or he is either letting go or really trying hard too at the moment. 
I wont share all my thoughts about this here, but I have also always wondered if his decision to not live in LA has something to do with Leasi as well. 

If he iad like some of the Aries I know once they have decided on certain things they dont move on it even at the expense of their own deep feelings...lol

Just musing ladies... Carry on


----------



## Morgane

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...hael-fassbender-kodi-smit-mcphee-john-maclean
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jun/24/john-maclean-slow-west

I didn't remember that The Beta Band's Dry in the Rain was featured in High Fidelity:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ppJAkN4m9bY


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> I suspect that he only recently let go of how that situation made him feel or he is either letting go or really trying hard too at the moment.
> I wont share all my thoughts about this here, but I have also always wondered if his decision to not live in LA has something to do with Leasi as well.


I think the same.



Lou9 said:


> Probably getting the 1st full length (2:25) Steve Jobs trailer next week!  Just classified today.


Let's hope to see it!


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Interesting, as I have always thought the same.
> Michael even hooked up with her again after the potentially damaging allegations.
> He was in deep. But it goes to show even futher his career comes first.
> 
> I believe Leasi had another child fairly recently. I wonder if Micheal knows. He must do.
> I sense that's kinda the line in the sand for them. I know they split ages ago and the allegations stuff etc. But he did go back there even after that.
> 
> I suspect that he only recently let go of how that situation made him feel or he is either letting go or really trying hard too at the moment.
> I wont share all my thoughts about this here, but I have also always wondered if his decision to not live in LA has something to do with Leasi as well.
> 
> If he iad like some of the Aries I know once they have decided on certain things they dont move on it even at the expense of their own deep feelings...lol
> 
> Just musing ladies... Carry on



That theory of Bender being behind those allegations is possible? Or Leasy really dos that too, after all they had been through? I didn't know they were that serious. I know that just seeing their pics you can see him totally into her more than any other gffs he had seen with, IMO, but he even decided to not live in LA because of her? Wow.

Btw, who's she dating/married now? She had one child with Bender only? Ps: I'm so into astrology! LOL


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Probably getting the 1st full length (2:25) Steve Jobs trailer next week!  Just classified today.



Yes please give me some Jobs!!! Thanks!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh, ok...do you mean what is my view of gossip sites?? I wouldn't waste my time with them; they are full of idle speculation and run by people who have no knowledge of the people they feature.


 yhanks.So the people they feature are never into "manipulation", and never use them ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michavelicfrom said:


> yhanks.So the people they feature are never into "manipulation", and never use them ?




Who knows, they cover so many people. But definitely a large number are not featured by their own choice, Michael being one of these, not his scene ever!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pearlyqueen said:


> Who knows, they cover so many people. But definitely a large number are not featured by their own choice, Michael being one of these, not his scene ever!


 Well, what matters in the end is Self Respect; Genuine Feelings and Empathy ; it helps a lot to respect others and others' feelings. A key to "happiness".
 As to gossip sites , magazines, etc..Still have to admit that it is sometimes "fun"!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michavelicfrom said:


> Well, what matters in the end is Self Respect; Genuine Feelings and Empathy ; it helps a lot to respect others and others' feelings. A key to "happiness".
> As to gossip sites , magazines, etc..Still have to admit that it is sometimes "fun"!




Sure they can be fun but they are no way reliable!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

pearlyqueen said:


> Sure they can be fun but they are no way reliable!


 yeah! Not as much as you ! Lol !


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> That theory of Bender being behind those allegations is possible? Or Leasy really dos that too, after all they had been through? I didn't know they were that serious. I know that just seeing their pics you can see him totally into her more than any other gffs he had seen with, IMO, but he even decided to not live in LA because of her? Wow.
> 
> Btw, who's she dating/married now? She had one child with Bender only? Ps: I'm so into astrology! LOL



Just to clarify I wondered if he decided to not live in LA and if what happened with her had any influence on that.
I couldn't for sure say this was the case. Just one of my musings that's all 

I believe Leasi has 3 children in total. Each have different fathers. The middle son who Michael was very close to when they lived together is Benders child. 

It was mentioned in this forum some months ago that she had a baby registry up which said the baby was due last September.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Tbh I don't think she was/is a major factor for him not choosing to live in LA. He's said in several interviews he doesn't much like the place. He's been happy based in London most of his adult life and said very recently that he still lives in London, and as a European feels happiest there.


----------



## BagBerry13

In London with Dexter Fletcher.

View attachment 3045039


View attachment 3045040


View attachment 3045041


View attachment 3045042


View attachment 3045043


View attachment 3045044


View attachment 3045045


View attachment 3045046


View attachment 3045047


View attachment 3045048

Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

Dexter is shorter than I remember! He's doing well for himself as a director now too [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Just to clarify I wondered if he decided to not live in LA and if what happened with her had any influence on that.
> I couldn't for sure say this was the case. Just one of my musings that's all
> 
> I believe Leasi has 3 children in total. Each have different fathers. The middle son who Michael was very close to when they lived together is Benders child.
> 
> It was mentioned in this forum some months ago that she had a baby registry up which said the baby was due last September.



Ooh I see. Yeah, Back then she could have been a major factor but even if Michael was single he would have chosen London. He doesn't have an LA profile IMO. 

Three? Wow! I wish I could have seen Michael with him to see him being a stepfather a bit =)


----------



## bhb2014

Other pics of Michael at Cannes. Love the glasses


----------



## Allie28

Dang.  The man sure cleans up well.  But frankly, I don't mind the scruffy, Hobo Fass either.  I'll take both any day!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Dang.  The man sure cleans up well.  But frankly, I don't mind the scruffy, Hobo Fass either.  I'll take both any day!



hahahahahahaha even hangover he still manages to look somehow hot


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lilmix said:


> Interesting, as I have always thought the same.
> Michael even hooked up with her again after the potentially damaging allegations.
> He was in deep. But it goes to show even futher his career comes first.
> 
> I believe Leasi had another child fairly recently. I wonder if Micheal knows. He must do.
> I sense that's kinda the line in the sand for them. I know they split ages ago and the allegations stuff etc. But he did go back there even after that.
> 
> I suspect that he only recently let go of how that situation made him feel or he is either letting go or really trying hard too at the moment.
> I wont share all my thoughts about this here, but I have also always wondered if his decision to not live in LA has something to do with Leasi as well.
> 
> If he iad like some of the Aries I know once they have decided on certain things they dont move on it even at the expense of their own deep feelings...lol
> 
> Just musing ladies... Carry on



I think whatever happened with Leasi probably did play a part in him not wanting to live in LA. He lived with her here for almost a year (or close to it I think) and he had nothing but complimentary things to say when he stayed in Venice before to prepare for Hunger. So it's not like he always hated LA, you know? Something happened. 

As far as Leasi having another child, she slready had two kids when she was with Michael, a toddler (Bender's) and a teenager from a previous relationship, so I'm not sure that'd be the line in the sand. I think that line was drawn long ago, though, even if they hooked up again. It's actually pretty common for people in toxic relationships to go back to each other, so I wasn't really surprised at either of them.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Allie28 said:


> Dang.  The man sure cleans up well.  But frankly, I don't mind the scruffy, Hobo Fass either.  I'll take both any day!



Lol @ Hobo Fass. Every time I see someone describing him (or any celeb) like that, I can't help but think of Derelicte. I bet Fassy could do a great Blue Steel though!


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I think whatever happened with Leasi probably did play a part in him not wanting to live in LA. He lived with her here for almost a year (or close to it I think) and he had nothing but complimentary things to say when he stayed in Venice before to prepare for Hunger. So it's not like he always hated LA, you know? Something happened.
> 
> As far as Leasi having another child, she slready had two kids when she was with Michael, a toddler (Bender's) and a teenager from a previous relationship, so I'm not sure that'd be the line in the sand. I think that line was drawn long ago, though, even if they hooked up again. It's actually pretty common for people in toxic relationships to go back to each other, so I wasn't really surprised at either of them.



I agree with your last sentence, I've experienced that myself. Not THAT toxic but it happens a lot indeed. Some couples remain together for years even though they're already done (because of kids mostly), others date for a long time, fight, get back together, fight again, others have such a big passion that it's hard for them to split despite differences...it depends on the case. Maybe Michael's case was the last one.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

A dynamic like that, a toxic relationship, can definitely explain this alleged hookup but I have to say that I have a hard time believing it and I always considered more probable that it was fake and that it had been planted by *someone* 'against' Michael and/or simply trying to ride the attention he was getting during that time. Because:

1) The story was posted by the _New York Daily News_. That is also the source of everything related to _gorgeous_!Leasi, bad!Michael and lovesickpuppy!Bender. *All* the other accounts of the evening failed to mention such a public display. And it's not like there wasn't interest in him or something - we had a journalist on his twitter letting us know that he saw Michael chilling in the lobby of his hotel while he was checking out the day after the party ie. 

2) The account talked about 3 different moments. So, unless the source was a stalker, it means that they were spotted by different people at _LA _and _all of them_ , not only recognized her, but thought to contact _ONLY _a gossip column ..._of New York. _

3) The article gave emphasis on who _she_ was mentioning her 'work' and , obviously, their 'dark' past. Coincidentally old pictures of her and Michael from I don't remember which event (xD) were posted on her IMdb profile_ just hours before _the story was printed.  

4) IIRC the same weekend Leasi accompanied Lawrence Bender (yes, him) at one of the pre-parties.


----------



## libeth

Lilmix said:


> Interesting, as I have always thought the same.
> Michael even hooked up with her again after the potentially damaging allegations.
> He was in deep. But it goes to show even futher his career comes first.
> 
> I believe Leasi had another child fairly recently. I wonder if Micheal knows. He must do.
> I sense that's kinda the line in the sand for them. I know they split ages ago and the allegations stuff etc. *But he did go back there even after that.
> 
> * I suspect that he only recently let go of how that situation made him feel or he is either letting go or really trying hard too at the moment.
> I wont share all my thoughts about this here, but I have also always wondered if his decision to not live in LA has something to do with Leasi as well.
> 
> If he iad like some of the Aries I know once they have decided on certain things they dont move on it even at the expense of their own deep feelings...lol
> 
> Just musing ladies... Carry on



I still doubt it. In happier news,has the SDCC panel been confirmed?


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> A dynamic like that, a toxic relationship, can definitely explain this alleged hookup but I have to say that I have a hard time believing it and I always considered more probable that it was fake and that it had been planted by *someone* 'against' Michael and/or simply trying to ride the attention he was getting during that time. Because:
> 
> 1) The story was posted by the _New York Daily News_. That is also the source of everything related to _gorgeous_!Leasi, bad!Michael and lovesickpuppy!Bender. *All* the other accounts of the evening failed to mention such a public display. And it's not like there wasn't interest in him or something - we had a journalist on his twitter letting us know that he saw Michael chilling in the lobby of his hotel while he was checking out the day after the party ie.
> 
> 2) The account talked about 3 different moments. So, unless the source was a stalker, it means that they were spotted by different people at _LA _and _all of them_ , not only recognized her, but thought to contact _ONLY _a gossip column ..._of New York. _
> 
> 3) The article gave emphasis on who _she_ was mentioning her 'work' and , obviously, their 'dark' past. Coincidentally old pictures of her and Michael from I don't remember which event (xD) were posted on her IMdb profile_ just hours before _the story was printed.
> 
> 4) IIRC the same weekend Leasi accompanied Lawrence Bender (yes, him) at one of the pre-parties.



God, showbiz is so confuse


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I still doubt it. In happier news,has the SDCC panel been confirmed?



They confirmed a screening of DOFP with a Rogue special cut  July 11th. 

https://twitter.com/XMenMovies/status/614171632060497920


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> God, showbiz is so confuse



yeah..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I think whatever happened with Leasi probably did play a part in him not wanting to live in LA. He lived with her here for almost a year (or close to it I think) and he had nothing but complimentary things to say when he stayed in Venice before to prepare for Hunger. So it's not like he always hated LA, you know? Something happened.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Leasi having another child, she slready had two kids when she was with Michael, a toddler (Bender's) and a teenager from a previous relationship, so I'm not sure that'd be the line in the sand. I think that line was drawn long ago, though, even if they hooked up again. It's actually pretty common for people in toxic relationships to go back to each other, so I wasn't really surprised at either of them.




I didn't say he hated LA, just that he doesn't care much for it, not his kind of place. There are several interviews where he says this himself - couple of examples below:

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m43ifmQUAc1qkidoxo1_1280.png

http://www.michaelfassbender.org/ttint.html


----------



## Lou9

There is in fact more Michael in "Rogue Cut":



> Nick de Semlyen &#8207;@NickdeSemlyen  Jun 23
> @DOFPXmen Yes. It intercuts between old Magneto breaking into the Mansion and young Magneto breaking into Trask's HQ. Very nicely done.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> There is in fact more Michael in "Rogue Cut":



Wow, good to know then!  Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

Found a pic! But with Ian and Anna 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1016172880475506016_30532096


----------



## Morgane

New interview with Maclean:
http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/...-and-shooting-films-on-a-mobile-10327994.html


----------



## Morgane

SigynLasgalen said:


> A dynamic like that, a toxic relationship, can definitely explain this alleged hookup but I have to say that I have a hard time believing it and I always considered more probable that it was fake and that it had been planted by *someone* 'against' Michael and/or simply trying to ride the attention he was getting during that time. Because:
> 
> 1) The story was posted by the _New York Daily News_. That is also the source of everything related to _gorgeous_!Leasi, bad!Michael and lovesickpuppy!Bender. *All* the other accounts of the evening failed to mention such a public display. And it's not like there wasn't interest in him or something - we had a journalist on his twitter letting us know that he saw Michael chilling in the lobby of his hotel while he was checking out the day after the party ie.
> 
> 2) The account talked about 3 different moments. So, unless the source was a stalker, it means that they were spotted by different people at _LA _and _all of them_ , not only recognized her, but thought to contact _ONLY _a gossip column ..._of New York. _
> 
> 3) The article gave emphasis on who _she_ was mentioning her 'work' and , obviously, their 'dark' past. Coincidentally old pictures of her and Michael from I don't remember which event (xD) were posted on her IMdb profile_ just hours before _the story was printed.
> 
> 4) IIRC the same weekend Leasi accompanied Lawrence Bender (yes, him) at one of the pre-parties.


Good points.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> New interview with Maclean:
> http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/...-and-shooting-films-on-a-mobile-10327994.html



Cool, thanks! I liked what he said about Michael giving ideas on the script...maybe we'll see him soon writing something or even directing. Perhaps a short film and later a movie. I'm sure he would have a great vision 

Btw, why do they mention the importance of good female roles? In Slow West the girl who's missing has a major role in the story? I thought the boy was the leading and Michael and Ben supporting roles.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Cool, thanks! I liked what he said about Michael giving ideas on the script...maybe we'll see him soon writing something or even directing. Perhaps a short film and later a movie. I'm sure he would have a great vision
> 
> Btw, why do they mention the importance of good female roles? In Slow West the girl who's missing has a major role in the story? I thought the boy was the leading and Michael and Ben supporting roles.



I think her role is very important to the development of the story,but I don't know,honestly.


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Cool, thanks! I liked what he said about Michael giving ideas on the script...maybe we'll see him soon writing something or even directing. Perhaps a short film and later a movie. I'm sure he would have a great vision
> 
> Btw, why do they mention the importance of good female roles? In Slow West the girl who's missing has a major role in the story? I thought the boy was the leading and Michael and Ben supporting roles.



She probably has a good character development. I guess he's just answering the question bc he said something in the previous answer about female roles.


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> I think her role is very important to the development of the story,but I don't know,honestly.


i like her, i think she's one of the best parts of the movie. She has important role at the ending. but the ending got me a bit like :weird:


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> i like her, i think she's one of the best parts of the movie. She has important role at the ending. but the ending got me a bit like :weird:



Oooh I see! I'll watch it soon! But I read many reviews talking about The ending...


----------



## Hackensack

The woman in _Slow West_ is a very complex character, even though she has very little screen time.  Obviously she is a good actress, and she also has an important role in TLBO, as the grown-up daughter.


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> The woman in _Slow West_ is a very complex character, even though she has very little screen time.  Obviously she is a good actress, and she also has an important role in TLBO, as the grown-up daughter.



Ooh she's in this film too? Cool! It's possible she's in it because of Michael then...or it was just a coincidence =)


----------



## miasharma

Anyone know what the deal with the new Xmen rogue cut is? Is there more Michael in there?

Also is the cast of apocalypse gonna be in San Diego? I didn't see any news about it


----------



## miasharma

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/terrence-malicks-knight-of-cups-wont-arrive-until-2016-austin-music-scene-drama-not-titled-weightless-20150627

New news about the Terrence malick movie. Looks like Michael will just have a cameo in it!


----------



## Lou9

miasharma said:


> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/terrence-malicks-knight-of-cups-wont-arrive-until-2016-austin-music-scene-drama-not-titled-weightless-20150627
> 
> New news about the Terrence malick movie. Looks like Michael will just have a cameo in it!




Why do you say it will just be a cameo?


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> Why do you say it will just be a cameo?



That's what I got from reading the article. Christian bale, natalie Portman and cate blanchett have leading roles and other stars have cameos/small roles.


----------



## Hackensack

I don't think Michael has any role in Knight of Cups.  Christian Bale said (I can't find it) that he has no role in Not-Weightless--Bale was supposed to star in both, but "bailed" out of Not-Weightless, and probably was replaced by Fassbender.  
In any case, who cares?  This was a throwaway for Michael, who did the film between The Counselor and Frank.  Malick did two really good films--Badlands and Days of Heaven--and since then his films have been unwatchable, at least for me.  I'll watch it, for Michael, but I don't care about it, and don't expect anything from it.


----------



## Lou9

miasharma said:


> That's what I got from reading the article. Christian bale, natalie Portman and cate blanchett have leading roles and other stars have cameos/small roles.



I think it was only written like that because most of the article was about Knight of Cups. But we'll see - you never know with Malick. He can edit out the person who every one assumes is the lead if he feels like it.


----------



## Allie28

An old interview I came across today.  He was promoting Fish Tank.  It's super cute plus I love how thick his accent is here.  

Edit:  The embedded video didn't play so here's the link....

http://klassyfassy.tumblr.com/post/122625000460/ieatsleepdrinktea-michael-fassbender-discusses


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I think it was only written like that because most of the article was about Knight of Cups. But we'll see - you never know with Malick. He can edit out the person who every one assumes is the lead if he feels like it.


Yes,but I think Gosling and Michael will be in it.

This was posted by mollie12 in the other thread,this person was a personal assistent working on set:

She posted a photo of MF and said:



> Quote:
> This man is a) sweet, b) possibly crazy, c) an INCREDIBLE dancer. : and I am d) drunk. you should ask me questions because I am likely to answer them at this current moment in time guys let's break my NDA and get me fired LET'S DO IT! jk I won't leave you George


Tagged under a video from ACL she wrote:


> Quote:
> 10% of what Malick/Chivo/Joerg/Ryan films ends up in the final cut.* The cameras roll for 8 hours a day for 40 days*. Try to even begin wrapping your mind around how much footage there is.



 She also posted that Michael told her to send the intern home because she looks tired.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> An old interview I came across today.  He was promoting Fish Tank.  It's super cute plus I love how thick his accent is here.
> 
> Edit:  The embedded video didn't play so here's the link....
> 
> http://klassyfassy.tumblr.com/post/122625000460/ieatsleepdrinktea-michael-fassbender-discusses



I posted this interview some months ago! It's very cute. The journalist interviewed him for Reverse Shot. 

I don't know if this video has something to do with the Malick film,or it's just Michael having a good time. I've already posted it,but it's worth a repost 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=K0_RJuWg2uM


----------



## Morgane

New review for SW:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/slow-west/review/


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I posted this interview some months ago! It's very cute. The journalist interviewed him for Reverse Shot.
> 
> I don't know if this video has something to do with the Malick film,or it's just Michael having a good time. I've already posted it,but it's worth a repost
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=K0_RJuWg2uM



Oh, I'm sorry Morgane.  I must've spaced that it had already been posted.

Michael singing karaoke is always a trip!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry Morgane.  I must've spaced that it had already been posted.
> 
> Michael singing karaoke is always a trip!


It's worth a repost!

This is worth a repost too  :


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Yes,but I think Gosling and Michael will be in it.
> 
> This was posted by mollie12 in the other thread,this person was a personal assistent working on set:
> 
> She posted a photo of MF and said:
> 
> 
> Tagged under a video from ACL she wrote:
> 
> 
> She also posted that Michael told her to send the intern home because she looks tired.



What is this video from ACL?

Omg hahaha is this intern from Terrence malick movie set? Michael is so kind and considerate to others


----------



## miasharma

And since we are talking about the not-weightless movie, here is a little Ryan gosling/Michael fassbender treat for yall. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/here-is-michael-fassbender-massaging-ryan-gosling


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> What is this video from ACL?
> 
> Omg hahaha is this intern from Terrence malick movie set? Michael is so kind and considerate to others



I don't know,honestly. Probably one of these two:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AmDLiuTrBW4
http://youtube.com/watch?v=x_UGLfcC_NQ
Yes,she's from the Malick movie set.


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> And since we are talking about the not-weightless movie, here is a little Ryan gosling/Michael fassbender treat for yall.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/here-is-michael-fassbender-massaging-ryan-gosling



Other pics from the set:


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> I don't know,honestly. Probably one of these two:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AmDLiuTrBW4
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=x_UGLfcC_NQ
> Yes,she's from the Malick movie set.



Omg thanks for these videos, Michael is so cute when he is dancing lol. 

I read a little story from the set of DoFP long time ago, last year I think around the time of xmen promotions. It was either the girl herself or someone quoting her but it was some assistant on set when they were filming the James and Michael scene in the airplane. She said Michael was very friendly and sweet while James mostly kept it to himself between takes. I think she said she got in trouble or got yelled at for taking pics of the set and Michael was very sweet to her and gave her a hug. How cute is Michael!!! I honestly can't remember where I read it, some tumblr account, I'll try to find the link


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> I think it was only written like that because most of the article was about Knight of Cups. But we'll see - you never know with Malick. He can edit out the person who every one assumes is the lead if he feels like it.



Yeah, this.  The writer of the blog knows nothing about Weightless.  There's literally no possible way that Bale or Blanchett are leads of that movie when they were on set at most a few days to a week.   Meanwhile, Gosling and Mara were there for the entirety of the shoot and Michael was on set six weeks.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I posted this interview some months ago! It's very cute. The journalist interviewed him for Reverse Shot.
> 
> I don't know if this video has something to do with the Malick film,or it's just Michael having a good time. I've already posted it,but it's worth a repost
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=K0_RJuWg2uM



Do you know what would be fun? If Peter Tracker interviewed him with Marion this year and next year with James. I would love to hear them.singing together hahaha it was so cute when they sang a few years ago!

I love when the big guy on stage pushes Michael, I think he used a bit extra strength LOL


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> And since we are talking about the not-weightless movie, here is a little Ryan gosling/Michael fassbender treat for yall.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/here-is-michael-fassbender-massaging-ryan-gosling



Jesus. These two on screen will cause a few heart attacks on the audience hahaha


----------



## miasharma

Apparently Michael is in LA and not too happy about it. According to the tweets he was rude to a fan at LAX and rude to people at a restaurant. What the heck?


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Apparently Michael is in LA and not too happy about it. According to the tweets he was rude to a fan at LAX and rude to people at a restaurant. What the heck?



What??? Where did you read this? Maybe he was in a bad Day or something. Or this is a lie, of course.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Apparently Michael is in LA and not too happy about it. According to the tweets he was rude to a fan at LAX and rude to people at a restaurant. What the heck?




That is very out of character. Maybe mistaken identity?


----------



## Katespadegurl

Yeah saw the tweets. Can't find it right now. But he seemed upset/mad about something. The tweet didn't necessarily say he was rude to people at a restaurant, the guy just said that he seemed mad if I remember correctly. And one dude at LAX asked if he was MF and MF said that he's not, possibly didn't want to get his pic taken. Idk why the hell he's in LA. Business probably?


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Yeah saw the tweets. Can't find it right now. But he seemed upset/mad about something. The tweet didn't necessarily say he was rude to people at a restaurant, the guy just said that he seemed mad if I remember correctly. And one dude at LAX asked if he was MF and MF said that he's not, possibly didn't want to get his pic taken. Idk why the hell he's in LA. Business probably?



Can you post The tweets here?


----------



## Katespadegurl

Can't embed tweets but look up DLuft412 and JozefDeLaRuckus on Twitter.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Can't embed tweets but look up DLuft412 and JozefDeLaRuckus on Twitter.



Huuum. Maybe he was in a bad day, he's human. He doesn't have to be nice 24/7 =)


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Huuum. Maybe he was in a bad day, he's human. He doesn't have to be nice 24/7 =)



Probably. He probably received bad news? Probs had to go to LA for business? Orrrr it was a mistaken identity like it had happened before (Coachella). 

But if it was him, why is his flight coming from Germany (one of the tweets said so). What did he do in Germany?


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Probably. He probably received bad news? Probs had to go to LA for business? Orrrr it was a mistaken identity like it had happened before (Coachella).
> 
> But if it was him, why is his flight coming from Germany (one of the tweets said so). What did he do in Germany?



Actually, both tweets might have mistaken him, we will never know. But yeah, he can be in LA for business. Germany guy I think have big chances of have mistaken him or does Michael have any relative or friends over there? Unless he was in London, went to Germany to do do whatever and then went straight to LA. Usually paps picture celebs arriving at LAX...let's see if pics will pop up later.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> Can't embed tweets but look up DLuft412 and JozefDeLaRuckus on Twitter.




Just saw the tweets; neither sounds like his usual behaviour.... makes me wonder if it was him. Also if he was making a scene at a restaurant chances are more than one person would tweet about it.


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> Just saw the tweets; neither sounds like his usual behaviour.... makes me wonder if it was him. Also if he was making a scene at a restaurant chances are more than one person would tweet about it.



True. But maybe he wasn't really making a "scene" and the guy who tweeted maybe sat close by him and heard by his tone of voice that he was probably angry. Idk who knows. Plus he has turned down pics before with fans, not unusual behavior, he probably wanted privacy.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> True. But maybe he wasn't really making a "scene" and the guy who tweeted maybe sat close by him and heard by his tone of voice that he was probably angry. Idk who knows. Plus he has turned down pics before with fans, not unusual behavior but he probably wanted privacy.




Hmm, but "angry baby boy" sounds like a tantrum. And the LAX guy didn't say he refused a pic, he said the guy denied that he was Michael....so chances are it wasn't him..particularly on an inbound flight from Germany, why would that be him?


----------



## karma70

Well, the DLuft412 character seems to be from New York and the other one was at Lax. Cant see how he could be at a resataurant in new york at the same time as he was in lax coming from germany. At least one of the sighting are probably mistaken identity. We'll see.


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmm, but "angry baby boy" sounds like a tantrum. And the LAX guy didn't say he refused a pic, he said the guy denied that he was Michael....so chances are it wasn't him..



Maybe. Could be an exaggeration about "angry baby boy" but who knows until more things come out. Also the guy in LAX said he was 80% sure it was him bc he's seen XMen and he knows his Magneto...so idk. Lots of celebs say when ppl come up to them say that they're not them, sometimes.


----------



## miasharma

karma70 said:


> Well, the DLuft412 character seems to be from New York and the other one was at Lax. Cant see how he could be at a resataurant in new york at the same time as he was in lax coming from germany. At least one of the sighting are probably mistaken identity. We'll see.


well the new york guy actually tweeted that in west hollywood, a neighborhood in LA so it would fit with michael being in LA

as for the LAX guy, his tweet cracked me up hahaha. I think michael was just kidding around saying it wasnt him because he knew the next question would be asking for a pic and Michael wasnt feeling up to it? 

Also I dont know why the second guy thought Michael came from germany? Maybe he just flew in on a german airline or something? or had a connecting from london to somewhere in germany to LA?

or maybe Michael did come from germany...maybe he had to attend a family reunion or something hahaha


----------



## Katespadegurl

karma70 said:


> Well, the DLuft412 character seems to be from New York and the other one was at Lax. Cant see how he could be at a resataurant in new york at the same time as he was in lax coming from germany. At least one of the sighting are probably mistaken identity. We'll see.



The DLuft person was in West Hollywood when he made the tweet (Twitter has location settings on), you could see it when you specifically click on his tweet. But yeah we'll see if anything else comes up


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> The DLuft person was in West Hollywood when he made the tweet (Twitter has location settings on), you could see it when you specifically click on his tweet. But yeah we'll see if anything else comes up



Yes, let's wait and see. But if he's in LA we might have some news soon


----------



## Lilmix

I am sure Michael is capable of the full range of human emotions. Not just in his acting. LOL
If it is him then cool IMO
It does not sound that he would have been overly rude in denying he was himself and if he was not being directly rude to anyone in the restaurant but rather animated in describing what had upset him and that's his business. 
It's not like he craps roses. In fact I kinda like that this makes him more normal and balanced. 
If true of course


----------



## libeth

Morgane said:


> Other pics from the set:



Every time I see the pics from this set I'm like   I believe he'll have an important role.


----------



## libeth

Katespadegurl said:


> Yeah saw the tweets. Can't find it right now. But he seemed upset/mad about something. The tweet didn't necessarily say he was rude to people at a restaurant, the guy just said that he seemed mad if I remember correctly. And one dude at LAX asked if he was MF and MF said that he's not, possibly didn't want to get his pic taken. Idk why the hell he's in LA. Business probably?



I've read the tweets and he didn't say he was rude.  I don't want to offend anyone but the continuous monitoring of his sightings is,I don't know,creepy?I can't find the right words.


----------



## Hackensack

I would like Michael Fassbender to post on this blog, tell us whether he is in London or LA or Stockholm or Montreal, describe his state of mind, and give us the dates when he is scheduled to film more X-Men scenes.
It's just too hard trying to work all this out from tweets.:giggles:


----------



## miasharma

Hackensack said:


> I would like Michael Fassbender to post on this blog, tell us whether he is in London or LA or Stockholm or Montreal, describe his state of mind, and give us the dates when he is scheduled to film more X-Men scenes.
> It's just too hard trying to work all this out from tweets.:giggles:


hahahahahaa yeah if he can just post here his daily itinerary, that would be lovely. no one would have to go to tumblr, and twitter and instagram trying to figure out what he is up to.


----------



## libeth

Hackensack said:


> I would like Michael Fassbender to post on this blog, tell us whether he is in London or LA or Stockholm or Montreal, describe his state of mind, and give us the dates when he is scheduled to film more X-Men scenes.
> It's just too hard trying to work all this out from tweets.:giggles:


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> I am sure Michael is capable of the full range of human emotions. Not just in his acting. LOL
> If it is him then cool IMO
> It does not sound that he would have been overly rude in denying he was himself and if he was not being directly rude to anyone in the restaurant but rather animated in describing what had upset him and that's his business.
> It's not like he craps roses. In fact I kinda like that this makes him more normal and balanced.
> If true of course



I agree with you.  



Hackensack said:


> I would like Michael Fassbender to post on this blog, tell us whether he is in London or LA or Stockholm or Montreal, describe his state of mind, and give us the dates when he is scheduled to film more X-Men scenes.
> It's just too hard trying to work all this out from tweets.:giggles:


Ten pages of thread discussing his  party-animal ways,why he can't be a good father,why he's immature because of this pic:






It's not too hard...


----------



## Morgane

Old pics:


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> 
> Ten pages of thread discussing his  party-animal ways,why he can't be a good father,why he's immature because of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too hard...



This and many recent more made this subject come up again (besides old ones, of course). And why bring that up again? 

Nobody here knows anything about him so we have the right to at least have our impressions based on what we see and read. We'll never know if they're right o wrong but we can still talk about it. IMO he can be very immature for his age and he's far from becoming a father (if he ever becomes one)...so what? My opinion. He's not a bad person for that or a worse actor for that. He's still my favorite actor. If things like that mathered to me I would hate him, Dicaprio, Depp, Hardy...let's just let ourselves have different POVs 

But please, let's not start this all over again haahaha I just needed to answer your comment.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> This and many recent more made this subject come up again (besides old ones, of course). And why bring that up again?
> 
> Nobody here knows anything about him so we have the right to at least have our impressions based on what we see and read. We'll never know if they're right o wrong but we can still talk about it. IMO he can be very immature for his age and he's far from becoming a father (if he ever becomes one)...so what? My opinion. He's not a bad person for that or a worse actor for that. He's still my favorite actor. If things like that mathered to me I would hate him, Dicaprio, Depp, Hardy...let's just let ourselves have different POVs
> 
> But please, let's not start this all over again haahaha I just needed to answer your comment.



It was just a personal annotation while replying to Hackensack. 
Aside from  the fact that the Midsummer pics are the most innocuous party pics I've ever seen ,a pic of him eating with friends (Cannes),some pics with friends while he was filming Jobs are not a big deal.
You're right,impressions.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It was just a personal annotation while replying to Hackensack.
> Aside from  the fact that the Midsummer pics are the most innocuous party pics I've ever seen ,a pic of him eating with friends (Cannes),some pics with friends while he was filming Jobs are not a big deal.
> You're right,impressions.



Like I said, for YOU they aren't a big deal, for me some of them are. Not gonna say it all over again  

I just want more news about Fassy in LA! I'm curious to know why he's there (if he really is, of course).


----------



## gingerglory

This is posted today. The person is a huge fan of Michael, apparently.



> This is a great actor in my book. Michael has the ability to blend into his roles like that of a chameleon blending into the background. You watch him on the screen and love him, hate him, loathe him, or maybe even desire him.
> 
> The point is&#8230;&#8230;he makes you &#8220;feel&#8221; through his acting. Getting to take a photo of a true thespian is always cool to me since I feel the photo has longevity through time and makes me smile.
> 
> I spotted him leaving the new hotspot in town named &#8220;Bar 53&#8243; on the Sunset strip. Small, intimate and full of celebs makes a perfect combination of awesome for me!!
> 
> Thanks for the photo and the conversation Michael.



liesangeles.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Michael-Fassbender.jpg

http://liesangeles.com/exclusive-michael-fassbender/


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> This is today. The person is a huge fan of Michael, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> liesangeles.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Michael-Fassbender.jpg
> 
> http://liesangeles.com/exclusive-michael-fassbender/



Thanks! Sexy and cluffy, like in London =) wondering why he's in LA..maybe a big event? When Will X-men cast be in San Diego?


----------



## pennylane93

He's in Montreal, someone posted it on instagram


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> He's in Montreal, someone posted it on instagram



Yes! He was in LA probably a few days ago or even yesterday. Montreal, finally!

http://iconosquare.com/p/1017757996841269573_1592120605


----------



## gingerglory

pennylane93 said:


> He's in Montreal, someone posted it on instagram



Thanks! That picture from the LA guy is posted today, but it's possible that it was taken yesterday or before.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Yes! He was in LA probably a few days ago or even yesterday. Montreal, finally!
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1017757996841269573_1592120605


Alicia was with him in LA and possibly with him in Montreal....she keeps him on a tight leash jeeez LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Alicia was with him in LA and possibly with him in Montreal....she keeps him on a tight leash jeeez LOL




Or conversely he keeps her on a tight leash...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten pages of thread discussing his  party-animal ways,why he can't be a good father,why he's immature because of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too hard...




Indeed! IMO he is very self aware and a fully mature adult, more than capable of being a father both physically and emotionally [emoji3] Life and experience are great resources to have when gaining an insight and forming opinions [emoji6]


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Alicia was with him in LA and possibly with him in Montreal....she keeps him on a tight leash jeeez LOL



You don't know that. Let's wait for more tweets before saying this =) but yeah, it's possible of course.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Monaco,  Montreal, New York, Montreal, London, Stockholm, London, LA, Montreal... 



Morgane said:


> *Ten pages of thread discussing his  party-animal ways,why he can't be a good father,why he's immature because of this pic*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not too hard...


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Monaco,  Montreal, New York, Montreal, London, Stockholm, London, LA, Montreal...



It seems he might have been to Germany too LOL


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Or conversely he keeps her on a tight leash...


nah mannn you think so? maybe your sources can confirm this but Michael isnt the type to care. Conversely, AV now, she might like to stay close to her golden fame ticket at all times.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> You don't know that. Let's wait for more tweets before saying this =) but yeah, it's possible of course.


LOL the people who saw him at the Bar in WeHo confirmed that Alicia was with him


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> nah mannn you think so? maybe your sources can confirm this but Michael isnt the type to care. Conversely, AV tho, she might like to stay close to her golden fame ticket at all times.



What the hell is this??? I think that Michael's PR team might be the busiest on Earth, seriously.

http://fassytea.tumblr.com


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> LOL the people who saw him at the Bar in WeHo confirmed that Alicia was with him



Oooh really? Can you send me the links?  Was she the one who was with him at that restaurant where he was seen angry too?


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> What the hell is this??? I think that Michael's PR team might be the busiest on Earth, seriously.
> 
> http://fassytea.tumblr.com









oh internet, never change.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> What the hell is this??? I think that Michael's PR team might be the busiest on Earth, seriously.
> 
> http://fassytea.tumblr.com



Hahahaha I think it's one of those crazy Michael obsessed fans, not his PR but I could be wrong. But yeah whoever runs this asked the guy from the bar if Michael was alone and the guy said that Michaels gf was with him


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> oh internet, never change.



We have to read certain things that...jeez


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Hahahaha I think it's one of this crazy Michael obsessed fans, not his PR but I could be wrong. But yeah whoever runs this asked the guy from the bar if Michael was alone and the guy said that Michaels gf was with him



Oh no, I didn't mean that his team is involved I meant that his PR team must have a hell of a time trying to take care of his image with all those things people say about him online. 

Thanks!


----------



## miasharma

Hahahaha some of the anonymous stories on that tumblr account makes me wonder how sane and mentally stable some of these people really are &#128533;


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> nah mannn you think so? maybe your sources can confirm this but Michael isnt the type to care. Conversely, AV now, she might like to stay close to her golden fame ticket at all times.




How do you know he isn't the type to care? Why do you assume she's following him around? It's much more reasonable to conclude she's with him everywhere because he wants her with him.


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> How do you know he isn't the type to care? Why do you assume she's following him around? It's much more reasonable to conclude she's with him everywhere because *he wants her with him*.



and vice versa.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Oh my goodness, that fassytea tumblr thread is a DAMN MESS LMAOOOO. I found it a few weeks ago and the person who runs it needs to stop asking 20 questions when an anon posts "tea" in her tumblr ask. 

The anon "hookup"stories needs to be taken with a grain of salt obviously, but there are like 1 or 2 that made me go "hmmmmm"


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> and vice versa.




Indeed [emoji3] People should remember that Michael followed Alicia to NYC for TOY premiere and hung around there for a few days while she was doing promo there. And he followed her to Sweden too.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Ooooh you know what else though? Since AV was with him in LA, do ya'll think that they had an argument at that restaurant where the guy tweeted that he was "angry"?


----------



## SusanBeach

miasharma said:


> nah mannn you think so? maybe your sources can confirm this but Michael isnt the type to care. Conversely, AV now, she might like to stay close to her golden fame ticket at all times.



IMO both Michael and Alicia have shown that they care about this relationsship and I don't agree with you about the golden fame ticket. Of course like you and many others have said: the relationsship don't hurt them but I think that many forget that Alicia was known in the small group of filmmakers and producers before she met Michael on set. The only workrelated she got after TLBO is the role in Bourne.


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed [emoji3] People should remember that Michael followed Alicia to NYC for TOY premiere and hung around there for a few days while she was doing promo there. And he followed her to Sweden too.



Yes and she followed him to Montreal and LA. So there's mutual following on both sides


----------



## SusanBeach

miasharma said:


> Hahahaha some of the anonymous stories on that tumblr account makes me wonder how sane and mentally stable some of these people really are &#128533;



I agree with you!!


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> Yes and she followed him to Montreal and LA. So there's mutual following on both sides



Yeah. It's the way it's always been with Michael in his previous relationships too..for example Nicole also went with him wherever he went when she wasn't working, and he visited her when he was free. It's no big deal, it's normal for two people in a relationship to want to spend time with each other as much as they can if they're usually busy with their works


----------



## SusanBeach

Katespadegurl said:


> Oh my goodness, that fassytea tumblr thread is a DAMN MESS LMAOOOO. I found it a few weeks ago and the person who runs it needs to stop asking 20 questions when an anon posts "tea" in her tumblr ask.
> 
> The anon "hookup"stories needs to be taken with a grain of salt obviously, but there are like 1 or 2 that made me go "hmmmmm"



I found it just when the thread started in the beginning of may and back then it was fun but shortly after it became more and more aggressive ( just my opinion of course) so I haven't been there since then. 
On Twitter someone refered to this two days ago so I went back to read and I regret that I did, just a mess and a LOT of hate!
It's just confusing: why??? IF you are a fan of Fassy why hurt him? Don't get me wrong, I understand his not a saint but he don't deserve this because they want the gossip.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Yeah. It's the way it's always been with Michael in his previous relationships too..for example Nicole also went with him wherever he went when she wasn't working, and he visited her when he was free. It's no big deal, it's normal for two people in a relationship to want to spend time with each other as much as they can if they're usually busy with their works



Exactly, thank you! Some people here wanna make it sound this thing with Alicia is serious but he was like that with many girlfriends. Fact. I think Michael looks unhappy and old when he's with her though and I don't think she's into him either. For me, nowadays they're more using this to be on the spotlight than because they actually want to be together. I just hope Michael don't do the Cumberbatch way and marries her during awards season. He's better than that.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Ooooh you know what else though? Since AV was with him in LA, do ya'll think that they had an argument at that restaurant where the guy tweeted that he was "angry"?



It's possible but the guy didnt answer anybody I think. And he won't be silly to do that either  He would be exposing a famous actor private life.


----------



## Katespadegurl

SusanBeach said:


> I found it just when the thread started in the beginning of may and back then it was fun but shortly after it became more and more aggressive ( just my opinion of course) so I haven't been there since then.
> On Twitter someone refered to this two days ago so I went back to read and I regret that I did, just a mess and a LOT of hate!
> It's just confusing: why??? IF you are a fan of Fassy why hurt him? Don't get me wrong, I understand his not a saint but he don't deserve this because they want the gossip.



I agree. If you hooked up with someone famous, keep that sh!t to yourself please!

I understand why people gossip though and why we want to know people's "deepest darkest secrets~" it's just the way we are. Although I honestly don't like it, I still read it for entertainment lmao


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Exactly, thank you! Some people here wanna make it sound this thing with Alicia is serious but he was like that with many girlfriends. Fact. I think Michael looks unhappy and old when he's with her though and I don't think she's into him either. For me, nowadays they're more using this to be on the spotlight than because they actually want to be together. I just hope Michael don't do the Cumberbatch way and marries her during awards season. He's better than that.



Well i can't speak for the guy and i don't know what he thinks or feels about these ladies but from what i can observe, he always try to put some efforts to his relationships whether it's Nicole, Madalina, Alicia or whoever. I won't say the women are the only ones chasing him around, his relationships looks pretty mutual to me (based on what is observable of course, who knows what happened behind closed doors), and i'd like to think his relationships are genuine, but if you want to think otherwise, OK.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Well i can't speak for the guy and i don't know what he thinks or feels about these ladies but from what i can observe, he always try to put some efforts to his relationships whether it's Nicole, Madalina, Alicia or whoever. I won't say the women are the only ones chasing him around, his relationships looks pretty mutual to me (based on what is observable of course, who knows what happened behind closed doors), and i'd like to think his relationships are genuine, but if you want to think otherwise, OK



Me neither, I was just saying what I think. But it's true, he puts some effort indeed, like any other boyfriend or girlfriend would. I didn't say his relationships are fake, what I meant is that since Leasy I really don't see him looking very into any woman he dated. They were very cute together. My POV  

What i do think is that he is using his thing with Alicia to be on the spotlight and vice-versa, like any other Hollywood couple would. This is very common.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Me neither, I was just saying what I think. But it's true, he puts some effort indeed, like any other boyfriend or girlfriend would. I didn't say his relationships are fake, what I meant is that since Leasy I really don't see him looking very into any woman he dated. They were very cute together. My POV
> 
> What i do think is that he is using his thing with Alicia to be on the spotlight and vice-versa, like any other Hollywood couple would. This is very common.



Well yeah it's just a matter of how you and i perceive them. we both have zero inside knowledge to his personal life and all we can do is speculate based on what we want to believe


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Or conversely he keeps her on a tight leash...



Um, I know you're the extra most zealous and all, but you might want to be careful with comments like this, as this does not make him sound good. You know, all things considered. Just sayin. (Although, either party keeping the other on a tight leash sounds gross. Controlling clinginess is not hot)



bhb2014 said:


> What the hell is this??? I think that Michael's PR team might be the busiest on Earth, seriously.
> 
> http://fassytea.tumblr.com



Lololololol... oh, dear. That's hilarious. And some of the stories! I mean, the one chick described what she was wearing, and it was a _hot pink maxi dress_. Um, that sounds like a pretty memorable outfit, you know? Like, I don't think Michael Fassbender has chatted up and then slept with so many chicks from the bay area in hot pink maxis that he wouldn't remember who she was. If she was trying to stay anonymous, I think the jig is up! Lol. 

True or not, I don't understand why people go online to post about their sexual encounters, with celebs or otherwise. I'm glad they do because it's entertaining, lol, but I couldn't do it.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Um, I know you're the extra most zealous and all, but you might want to be careful with comments like this, as this does not make him sound good. You know, all things considered. Just sayin. (Although, either party keeping the other on a tight leash sounds gross. Controlling clinginess is not hot)
> 
> 
> 
> Lololololol... oh, dear. That's hilarious. And some of the stories! I mean, the one chick described what she was wearing, and it was a _hot pink maxi dress_. Um, that sounds like a pretty memorable outfit, you know? Like, I don't think Michael Fassbender has chatted up and then slept with so many chicks from the bay area in hot pink maxis that he wouldn't remember who she was. If she was trying to stay anonymous, I think the jig is up! Lol.
> 
> True or not, I don't understand why people go online to post about their sexual encounters, with celebs or otherwise. I'm glad they do because it's entertaining, lol, but I couldn't do it.



Omg if you scroll down farther enough, there were stories on her asks about hooking up with MF lolllll . A lot of people said that the one where he met up with the girl in SF was the most believable and that made me go "hmmm..." 

But of course, all of this could be false, we will never know...


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed [emoji3] People should remember that Michael followed Alicia to NYC for TOY premiere and hung around there for a few days while she was doing promo there. And he followed her to Sweden too.



He sure did, and there are the pics to prove it so all the world would know! No pics from LA though, the so-called pap-thirstiest place on earth. Not even from LAX. Huh.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Well yeah it's just a matter of how you and i perceive them. we both have zero inside knowledge to his personal life and all we can do is speculate based on what we want to believe



Yes! Not only when it comes to celebrities, but we choose to believe in what we read about any subject. There are so many POVs about so many different things...it's crazy! The other day I was observing how many newspapers talked about the same subject and it's incredible how much their texts differ from each other hahaha


----------



## Katespadegurl

Kyoko Karenina said:


> He sure did, and there are the pics to prove it so all the world would know! No pics from LA though, the so-called pap-thirstiest place on earth. Not even from LAX. Huh.



There was one pic though from a gossip site called LiesAngeles but that was only of him getting out of a bar. And someone said that they asked the person who runs the website if AV was with him and he said she was but she wasn't photographed.


----------



## mollie12

Slow West nearly made more in one weekend playing in UK theaters than it did for the entirety of its US theatrical run.



> Critically acclaimed neo-Western Slow West enjoyed a healthy start to its UK run with $221,000 (£140,858) from its 69 sites, including $10,000 (£6,565) in previews, through Lionsgate.


http://www.screendaily.com/news/min...le=LATEST-FILM-NEWS-HEADLINES&contentID=42422

Vs.  US   $229,094 (though its widest release was 54 theaters)
http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=slowwest.htm


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> He sure did, and there are the pics to prove it so all the world would know! No pics from LA though, the so-called pap-thirstiest place on earth. Not even from LAX. Huh.




And there are no pics from other places where they've been together like Barcelona, Morocco, London, Germany (?)...and they're only the places known about - could be others. So what's your point??

Don't accuse me of being over zealous; I just see two people very much into each other in a serious relationship. Clearly some of you want to keep kidding yourselves that this is PR or he's behaving no differently to other relationships over recent years. Fine, carry on believing what you do. I think you'd have a very hard time providing any FACTS to back up your assertions re other girlfriends, it's widely known he didn't have them with him 24/7 and none of them were working as much as Alicia is. However you can't see what you don't want to see, and there are some very zealous people here who won't budge from their line no matter what.


----------



## mchris55

Appreciated in his home country is he? Except of course, when he's up for a BAFTA.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Um, I know you're the extra most zealous and all, but you might want to be careful with comments like this, as this does not make him sound good. You know, all things considered. Just sayin. (Although, either party keeping the other on a tight leash sounds gross. Controlling clinginess is not hot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lololololol... oh, dear. That's hilarious. And some of the stories! I mean, the one chick described what she was wearing, and it was a _hot pink maxi dress_. Um, that sounds like a pretty memorable outfit, you know? Like, I don't think Michael Fassbender has chatted up and then slept with so many chicks from the bay area in hot pink maxis that he wouldn't remember who she was. If she was trying to stay anonymous, I think the jig is up! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> True or not, I don't understand why people go online to post about their sexual encounters, with celebs or otherwise. I'm glad they do because it's entertaining, lol, but I couldn't do it.




Right, but you see my post was in response to another stating that Alicia was keeping Michael on a tight leash, I'm sure you saw that.

Uhm, so it's ok to make comments suggesting she's keeping him on a tight leash? Double standards or what?


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Slow West nearly made more in one weekend playing in UK theaters than it did for the entirety of its US theatrical run.
> 
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/news/min...le=LATEST-FILM-NEWS-HEADLINES&contentID=42422
> 
> Vs.  US   $229,094 (though its widest release was 54 theaters)
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=slowwest.htm



Wow, awesome! At home Michael did much better  US had a smaller release, besides VOD numbers we aren't aware of, but in UK it had a large average per screen, above 3K. In US, on its first weekend, it was 1,3K only and in the following weeks if got even worse. 

Good news, thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Appreciated in his home country is he? Except of course, when he's up for a BAFTA.



He'll win the BAFTA one day  In Ireland he wins stuff at least, he already won 4 times.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Ok girls, let's not do argue this again. We're already beating a dead horse. Both of them are just trying to spend time and see each other as much before one of them gets more busy, no one is keeping the other in a tight leash (hopefully).


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> Ok girls, let's not do argue this again. We're already beating a dead horse. Both of them are just trying to spend time and see each other as much before one of them gets more busy, no one is keeping the other in a tight leash (hopefully).




Agreed. Hopefully people will stop making snarky comments about Michael's girlfriend. There's no need for it.


----------



## bhb2014

Some old pics of Michael in Montreal 

http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Michael+Fassbender+Canadian+F1+Grand+Prix+WILE0lsO0nWx.jpg

http://mixtemagazine.ca//wp-content...etait-la-evenement-ff1-michael-fassbender.jpg

http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Canadian+F1+Grand+Prix+Yn_ISwiZqr9x.jpg

Who is this woman he was seen with in London in early 2013? He looked great back then, wow! 

http://www.celebitchy.com/287114/mi...rty_with_a_mystery_blonde_in_london_son_of_a/


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Some old pics of Michael in Montreal
> 
> http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Michael+Fassbender+Canadian+F1+Grand+Prix+WILE0lsO0nWx.jpg
> 
> http://mixtemagazine.ca//wp-content...etait-la-evenement-ff1-michael-fassbender.jpg
> 
> http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Canadian+F1+Grand+Prix+Yn_ISwiZqr9x.jpg
> 
> Who is this woman he was seen with in London in early 2013? He looked great back then, wow!
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/287114/mi...rty_with_a_mystery_blonde_in_london_son_of_a/



Omg, I remember the blonde!  I want her outfit tbh.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Omg, I remember the blonde!  I want her outfit tbh.



Me too! He looked hot and she looks hot  It seems it was just a night stand or something. Or was she that blonde in Canada in 2013? (why all the yelling thing?)

http://www.splashnewsonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/michael-wm9002.jpg

http://www.laineygossip.com/Michael-Fassbender-doesn’t-want-to-be-seen-with-blonde-in-Montreal/27062


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Me too! He looked hot and she looks hot  It seems it was just a night stand or something. Or was she that blonde in Canada in 2013? (why all the yelling thing?)
> 
> http://www.splashnewsonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/michael-wm9002.jpg
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Michael-Fassbender-doesn’t-want-to-be-seen-with-blonde-in-Montreal/27062



I don't think so. The blonde in Canada looks younger


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> I don't think so. The blonde in Canada looks younger



Hmmmm that's true, she looks quite younger than the one in London


----------



## bhb2014

Rogue Cut is out! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KqpfdMfqts


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Right, but you see my post was in response to another stating that Alicia was keeping Michael on a tight leash, I'm sure you saw that.
> 
> Uhm, so it's ok to make comments suggesting she's keeping him on a tight leash? Double standards or what?



Well, I was meaning that your comment could be construed badly for Fassbender specifically because of _those_ rumors, if you know what I mean. 

And actually, I did reference both of them - maybe you missed it: _(Although, either party keeping the other on a tight leash sounds gross. Controlling clinginess is not hot)_ So, I'm not sure whose double standards you're referring to. If you mean calling the other poster out, well, IDGAF about comments good or bad made about AV in this MF thread obviously, especially when such a comment looks a lot more innocuous in reference to her than to him. Again, just sayin.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Katespadegurl said:


> I don't think so. The blonde in Canada looks younger



OMG yeah, the blonde in Canada looked waaaaaay younger! Lol. And I want her outfit too (but only if you meant the London lady's outfit).


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed. Hopefully people will stop making snarky comments about Michael's girlfriend. There's no need for it.


okay sounds good! I guess next time I will just ask your permission before posting anything snarky about Alicia! Its not like its a free board for people to post whatever they feel....


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> OMG yeah, the blonde in Canada looked waaaaaay younger! Lol. And I want her outfit too (but only if you meant the London lady's outfit).



Yeah, I can see that now LOL and according to the article he was yelling at her for some reason so the blonde woman from London got him on a better day in all senses  And she was way more stylish.


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Well, I was meaning that your comment could be construed badly for Fassbender specifically because of _those_ rumors, if you know what I mean.
> 
> And actually, I did reference both of them - maybe you missed it: _(Although, either party keeping the other on a tight leash sounds gross. Controlling clinginess is not hot)_ So, I'm not sure whose double standards you're referring to. If you mean calling the other poster out, well, IDGAF about comments good or bad made about AV in this MF thread obviously, especially when such a comment looks a lot more innocuous in reference to her than to him. Again, just sayin.


LOL my comment about Alicia keeping michael on a tight leash was a joke but I guess youre correct, it can be taken the wrong way.

Dont worry about the other poster, she just gets in a really sour mood everytime someone calls Alicia anything other than the "cinematic supernova" that she is LOL . Its hilarious, really


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> okay sounds good! I guess next time I will just ask your permission before posting anything snarky about Alicia! Its not like its a free board for people to post whatever they feel....




Lol, a free board to post except for those who don't have issues with Alicia maybe - people always jumping on my back! Don't understand why anyone feels the need to post snarky comments about her. A good rule is to say nothing unpleasant about somebody unless you'd be prepared to say it to them in person.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> And there are no pics from other places where they've been together like Barcelona, Morocco, London, Germany (?)...and they're only the places known about - could be others. So what's your point??
> 
> Don't accuse me of being over zealous; I just see two people very much into each other in a serious relationship. Clearly some of you want to keep kidding yourselves that this is PR or he's behaving no differently to other relationships over recent years. Fine, carry on believing what you do. I think you'd have a very hard time providing any FACTS to back up your assertions re other girlfriends, it's widely known he didn't have them with him 24/7 and none of them were working as much as Alicia is. However you can't see what you don't want to see, and there are some very zealous people here who won't budge from their line no matter what.


if you think this is a serious, loving relationship, you should try googling what happened in Cannes (which subsequently led to their first and only offical photo op together). 

and before you start with all gossip is wrong and no one knows the man, just know that I know the person who was there when crap went down.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, a free board to post except for those who don't have issues with Alicia maybe - people always jumping on my back! Don't understand why anyone feels the need to post snarky comments about her. A good rule is to say nothing unpleasant about somebody unless you'd be prepared to say it to them in person.


lol I hope I never jumped on you for saying anything nice, unless you said it to me first. If I did, I am sorry (genuinely). I would have no problem saying it to Alicia's face, I just dont think I will ever be in the same room talking to her tho


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oh really? I'll pass on that snippet thanks. No crap went down, just idle gossip by people hell bent on discrediting their relationship.


----------



## mchris55

There is snark on this thread about Michael as well, his lack of fashion sense, his receding hairline, his premature aging, etc. People make comments, disagree or laugh and move on. It is just recently that anything possibly perceived as negative is taken as -- "oh, how could you, I thought you were a fan", as if people don't have snark with their friends, family, co-workers and vice-versa.

I don't understand where this mentality comes from. I'm sure people don't or won't like some of his films as well. Does that make them any less of a fan? No. The need for groupthink is scary and unnatural.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Kyoko Karenina said:


> OMG yeah, the blonde in Canada looked waaaaaay younger! Lol. And I want her outfit too (but only if you meant the London lady's outfit).



Yeah I was talking about the London lady's outfit. It looks like something I would wear to work or a night out


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> LOL my comment about Alicia keeping michael on a tight leash was a joke but I guess youre correct, it can be taken the wrong way.
> 
> Dont worry about the other poster, she just gets in a really sour mood everytime someone calls Alicia anything other than the "cinematic supernova" that she is LOL . Its hilarious, really



Oh, I actually wasn't talking about your comment, I think it's fine - I got the joke. I was talking about the wanna-be witty comeback "maybe he's keeping her on a tight leash too" because, unfortunately, jokes or comments like that don't work so well with MF, and I know pearlyqueen wouldn't want to emphasize that about him. 

As for AV, I actually think calling her a cinematic supernova is hilarious - I mean, it's a star who burns bright for a short time, then fades away with a quickness compared to other stars! The supernova phase only lasts for days to months, compared to the millions or billions of years of a regular star. Lol, I think that may be my favorite of the is-it-or-isn't-it journalistic shade thrown her way, even more than "the thinking man's Blake Lively", because it's so subtly hilarious whether it was intended as shade or not! Like, even when they're not trying to diss, she still gets dissed! Lol.


----------



## Katespadegurl

mchris55 said:


> There is snark on this thread about Michael as well, his lack of fashion sense, his receding hairline, his premature aging, etc. People make comments, disagree or laugh and move on. It is just recently that anything possibly perceived as negative is taken as -- "oh, how could you, I thought you were a fan", as if people don't have snark with their friends, family, co-workers and vice-versa.
> 
> I don't understand where this mentality comes from. I'm sure people don't or won't like some of his films as well. Does that make them any less of a fan? No. The need for groupthink is scary and unnatural.



I agree! We can have our favorites and still criticize/tease around about them. I think that mentality of "my fave shoots roses out of their *** and is a perfect prince/princess" needs to stop tbh. This goes for anyone's favorite celebs.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mchris55 said:


> There is snark on this thread about Michael as well, his lack of fashion sense, his receding hairline, his premature aging, etc.



But... but... is it snarky if it's true? Lol, I kid Fassy. I kid! 



pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, a free board to post except for those who don't have issues with Alicia maybe - people always jumping on my back! Don't understand why anyone feels the need to post snarky comments about her. A good rule is to say nothing unpleasant about somebody unless you'd be prepared to say it to them in person.



Maybe because... this isn't her thread? Or... this isn't a fan forum, and negative, snarky and downright mean comments about celebs are allowed? Reading through that Fassy tea tumblr, I like what she said: if you don't like it, start your own place called Fassy fact. Msybe you could do that for AV?

As for this "constantly getting jumped on", I think with some of your behavior towards others over the course of this thread, you might want to put your little violin away. You've done plenty of jumping yourself. Maybe if you just stopped trying to police everyone's comments, there'd be no "jumping". IDK.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh really? I'll pass on that snippet thanks. No crap went down, just idle gossip by people hell bent on discrediting their relationship.


whatever you like. Keep them rose colored glasses on.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> There is snark on this thread about Michael as well, his lack of fashion sense, his receding hairline, his premature aging, etc. People make comments, disagree or laugh and move on. It is just recently that anything possibly perceived as negative is taken as -- "oh, how could you, I thought you were a fan", as if people don't have snark with their friends, family, co-workers and vice-versa.
> 
> I don't understand where this mentality comes from. I'm sure people don't or won't like some of his films as well. Does that make them any less of a fan? No. The need for groupthink is scary and unnatural.



Totally agree


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> if you think this is a serious, loving relationship, you should try googling what happened in Cannes (which subsequently led to their first and only offical photo op together).
> 
> and before you start with all gossip is wrong and no one knows the man, just know that I know the person who was there when crap went down.



Wait, WHAT? You know who? And which crap?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Loool at the way so many of you excuse yourselves. Just watch and wait a little longer, you can't hide from reality for ever!


----------



## libeth

Katespadegurl said:


> Omg if you scroll down farther enough, there were stories on her asks about hooking up with MF lolllll . A lot of people said that the one where he met up with the girl in SF was the most believable and that made me go "hmmm..."   But of course, all of this could be false, we will never know...


  A lot of people,where?  How many anons have   waken up suddenly to tell the world how hot were their fassy encounters  We have the conspiracy theories and the soft-core porn  fanfiction.  I like how they want  to tell the world he's cheating on AV but we are fans  so it must be clear that he's nice,so nice inside and _outside_ the bedroom,his peen is a shower or a grower,it's not clear,and _not_ intimidating.   Fassy was drinking _but_ he wasn't dunk. 


Kyoko Karenina said:


> He sure did, and there are the pics to prove it so all the world would know! No pics from LA though, the so-called pap-thirstiest place on earth. Not even from LAX. Huh.


 On tumblr. The world doesn't care.


----------



## libeth

miasharma said:


> if you think this is a serious, loving relationship, you should try googling what happened in Cannes (which subsequently led to their first and only offical photo op together).
> 
> and before you start with all gossip is wrong and no one knows the man, just know that I know the person who was there when crap went down.



Do you KNOW? Are you the friend of the assistent/intern on his payroll? Your  first  post was like " What type of person is AV ?" and you're teling us that you're  an insider....


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> A lot of people,where?  How many anons have   waken up suddenly to tell the world how hot were their fassy encounters  We have the conspiracy theories and the soft-core porn  fanfiction.  I like how they want  to tell the world he's cheating on AV but we are fans  so it must be clear that he's nice,so nice inside and _outside_ the bedroom,his peen is a shower or a grower,it's not clear,and _not_ intimidating.   Fassy was drinking _but_ he wasn't dunk.      On tumblr. The world doesn't care.



hahahahaha this story is so funny...from nowhere these women came out talking about his cheating behavior in SF and even Cannes. Nowhere LOL at least it's fun to read it, it's a hell of an entertainment LOL

But I have to admit that when the woman described him inside the bedroom and mentioned he likes the "dog style" I wasn't surprised. I have male friends who don't like it but I always thought Michael would. I also loved this part:



> The embarrassing part is we got kind of deep or personal with each other but all of a sudden from one thing leading to another we started dancing. Im not really the type to do dirty dancing so that was the embarrassing part for me. He teased me about it but he did seem to like it according to his pants (;


----------



## Katespadegurl

libeth said:


> A lot of people,where?  How many anons have   waken up suddenly to tell the world how hot were their fassy encounters  We have the conspiracy theories and the soft-core porn  fanfiction.  I like how they want  to tell the world he's cheating on AV but we are fans  so it must be clear that he's nice,so nice inside and _outside_ the bedroom,his peen is a shower or a grower,it's not clear,and _not_ intimidating.   Fassy was drinking _but_ he wasn't dunk.      On tumblr. The world doesn't care.



Oops "a lot of people" I meant to say probably just the person who runs the account and maybe some of her followers. But yeah it's hilaaaarious to read it all.


----------



## libeth

miasharma said:


> Hahahaha some of the anonymous stories on that tumblr account makes me wonder how sane and mentally stable some of these people really are &#128533;



Are you @fitzkennedy,the insider friend of his assistent/interns who is _spilling _ the tea elsewhere?


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> A lot of people,where?  How many anons have   waken up suddenly to tell the world how hot were their fassy encounters  We have the conspiracy theories and the soft-core porn  fanfiction.  I like how they want  to tell the world he's cheating on AV but we are fans  so it must be clear that he's nice,so nice inside and _outside_ the bedroom,his peen is a shower or a grower,it's not clear,and _not_ intimidating.   Fassy was drinking _but_ he wasn't dunk.      On tumblr. The world doesn't care.




Lool, probably the same fans who write the Cherik soft porn fiction! Seriously, some people need to get a grip on themselves and stop peddling this nonsense. There are too many gullible people out there who can't discern fantasy from reality and actually swallow this stuff!


----------



## miasharma

libeth said:


> Do you KNOW? Are you the friend of the assistent/intern on his payroll? Your  first  post was like " What type of person is AV ?" and you're teling us that you're  an insider....



OMG two posts asking the same thing, calm your horses lol. The story that you read on fassy tea is not entirely accurate. but the gist is there. 

I dont know who that fitzkennedy person is but this person did spill the beans apparently....by the time I found out, the post had been edited to say that this person was deleting it. I mean its an online account so for all I know, it could be the person that told me about it. 

I had known about the incident since it happened because someone I know was there...but I did not say anything because I did not know how many other people had been told so if I said something it might come back to me. But since it is out there now, I just mentioned it.

I am NOT an insider, never met or have known alicia or michael. I just know someone that was there and told me about this juicy gossip. this person heard it first hand from the horses mouth. 

Honestly tho, I dont think its that big of a scandel or anything. Everyone knows Michael likes to have a good time, and if Alicia is okay with it happening, who are we to say anything.

Umm last thing, dont call me crazy thru those stupid emojis, its very rude.


----------



## Allie28

I've always wanted to try typing my response using nothing but emoticons....

The Fassy Tea blog....   

All these anons who recall at the exact same time how they sexually conquered Fass and then chose the same little tumblr all at the exact same time to spill their tales of conquest...  :weird:

The current state of the Fassy fandom....


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> OMG two posts asking the same thing, calm your horses lol. The story that you read on fassy tea is not entirely accurate. but the gist is there.
> 
> I dont know who that fitzkennedy person is but this person did spill the beans apparently....by the time I found out, the post had been edited to say that this person was deleting it. I mean its an online account so for all I know, it could be the person that told me about it.
> 
> I had known about the incident since it happened because someone I know was there...but I did not say anything because I did not know how many other people had been told so if I said something it might come back to me. But since it is out there now, I just mentioned it.
> 
> I am NOT an insider, never met or have known alicia or michael. I just know someone that was there and told me about this juicy gossip. this person heard it first hand from the horses mouth.
> 
> Honestly tho, I dont think its that big of a scandel or anything. Everyone knows Michael likes to have a good time, and if Alicia is okay with it happening, who are we to say anything.
> 
> Umm last thing, dont call me crazy thru those stupid emojis, its very rude.



Wait. The person you know heard this story from who? Someone from Michael's circle, that's what you meant? And please tell me HOW he would manage to cheat on his girlfriend in CANNES, with not only her around but also journalists, paps...? 

Why is this coming out one month later only?  And along with other many stories? It's too much of a coincidence and I don't believe in coincidences.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I've always wanted to try typing my response using nothing but emoticons....
> 
> The Fassy Tea blog....
> 
> All these anons who recall at the exact same time how they sexually conquered Fass and then chose the same little tumblr all at the exact same time to spill their tales of conquest...  :weird:
> 
> The current state of the Fassy fandom....



I'm so confused.


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> I've always wanted to try typing my response using nothing but emoticons....
> 
> The Fassy Tea blog....
> 
> All these anons who recall at the exact same time how they sexually conquered Fass and then chose the same little tumblr all at the exact same time to spill their tales of conquest...  :weird:
> 
> The current state of the Fassy fandom....



my thought exactly 

i could literally go on there right now and drop a fanfic in their ask box too, easy


----------



## libeth

miasharma said:


> OMG two posts asking the same thing, calm your horses lol. The story that you read on fassy tea is not entirely accurate. but the gist is there.
> 
> I dont know who that fitzkennedy person is but this person did spill the beans apparently....by the time I found out, the post had been edited to say that this person was deleting it. I mean its an online account so for all I know, it could be the person that told me about it.
> 
> I had known about the incident since it happened because someone I know was there...but I did not say anything because I did not know how many other people had been told so if I said something it might come back to me. But since it is out there now, I just mentioned it.
> 
> I am NOT an insider, never met or have known alicia or michael. I just know someone that was there and told me about this juicy gossip. this person heard it first hand from the horses mouth.
> 
> Honestly tho, I dont think its that big of a scandel or anything. Everyone knows Michael likes to have a good time, and if Alicia is okay with it happening, who are we to say anything.
> 
> Umm last thing, dont call me crazy thru those stupid emojis, its very rude.



The fitzkennedy person did spill the bean,you knew about it since it happened,anons spilling the tea on tumblr. OK. Perfect synchronicity and  many coincidences. I was,I'm  like  not you.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Wait. The person you know heard this story from who? Someone from Michael's circle, that's what you meant? And please tell me HOW he would manage to cheat on his girlfriend in CANNES, with not only her around but also journalists, paps...?
> 
> Why is this coming out one month later only?  And along with other many stories? It's too much of a coincidence and I don't believe in coincidences.




I think everyone needs to calm down. Also it's not like Michael is going to screw the girl in public. His premier of Macbeth was on the last day of Cannes, so I'm sure he had some time to wonder about. 
It's normal for tea to come out a month or longer later. People may not feel comfortable to reveal it right away. Also it may be a much more hard thing to believe if it came right out. However, I do agree with you that all this tea here, fassytea, and lsa coming out all in one week is strange. Somehow it is all similar to one another.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I think if you know anything about Michael you have to accept that he's a womanizer. You're going to have a tough time being a fan of his if you think otherwise. Better to accept who he is instead of putting these unrealistic expectations on him.

He looks absolutely terrible in the recent pics. He needs to take better care of himself.


----------



## Lambnyla

The fassytea blog with those two anons revealing their nights with Michael is weird. I think SF anon may have a more truthful story but if there is anything get out of the stories is that, Michael is not an angel. He's like any normal guy who likes to either play around or have fun or basically not be serious about relationships.


----------



## Lilmix

Ms Kiah said:


> I think if you know anything about Michael you have to accept that he's a womanizer. You're going to have a tough time being a fan of his if you think otherwise. Better to accept who he is instead of putting these unrealistic expectations on him.
> 
> He looks absolutely terrible in the recent pics. He needs to take better care of himself.



So true.
What's is concerning is that many of us probably have a hard time believing he is faithful....lol. All the 'tea' seems to be more consistent with his normal self than otherwise.
If any of the stuff said is true then this would have consistency with previous relationship patterns as well.


----------



## Allie28

pennylane93 said:


> i could literally go on there right now and drop a fanfic in their ask box too, easy



Anyone of us here could probably come up with more interesting fanfic.  LOL, we all ought to go over there under the header "I slept with Fassy too!" and throw out randoms like he wears spiderman pajamas and likes to watch "House Hunters International" during the post-sex cuddle.

Now there's an anon who by golly just happens to be a crew member from XMen saying no one on set likes AV.  Gotta love it...24 hours after Michael returns to Montreal we already have an insider on-set to assure that everyone hates AV!  All these insiders stumbling across this little blog to spill the tea everyone wants to drink!  What a coinkydink!  

At this rate, by this time tomorrow we'll have another set insider who was on the receiving end of some thrown shoes.....


----------



## Ms Kiah

Lilmix said:


> So true.
> What's is concerning is that many of us probably have a hard time believing he is faithful....lol. All the 'tea' seems to be more consistent with his normal self than otherwise.
> If any of the stuff said is true then this would have parallels with previous relationship patterns as well.



Yeah leopards don't change their spots.

He is who he is. 

Some of these "new fans" are going to be in for a disappointment.


----------



## Lilmix

Ms Kiah said:


> Yeah leopards don't change their spots.
> 
> He is who he is.
> 
> Some of these "new fans" are going to be in for a disappointment.



Again agree. I was the same a while back. But once you do some research, certain themes come up again and again with this guy..lol.
I do think the Alicia thing is more than a showmance but I can see her getting really burned at some point if she is very invested no matter how far down the line they go.


----------



## jcsepjj

Allie28 said:


> Anyone of us here could probably come up with more interesting fanfic.  LOL, we all ought to go over there under the header "I slept with Fassy too!" and throw out randoms like he wears spiderman pajamas and likes to watch "House Hunters International" during the post-sex cuddle.
> 
> Now there's an anon who by golly just happens to be a crew member from XMen saying no one on set likes AV.  Gotta love it...24 hours after Michael returns to Montreal we already have an insider on-set to assure that everyone hates AV!  All these insiders stumbling across this little blog to spill the tea everyone wants to drink!  What a coinkydink!
> 
> At this rate, by this time tomorrow we'll have another set insider who was on the receiving end of some thrown shoes.....



Lol. I swear, I am so tempted to make something up just to watch it spread..


----------



## bhb2014

jcsepjj said:


> Lol. I swear, I am so tempted to make something up just to watch it spread..



Someone here could do that just to test. We all know that rumours spread easily, specially when they are negative. But I have to admit that it's fun reading this Tumblr 

Just one thing: although I do think these stories are probably fake, you guys need to put in your minds that Michael isn't perfect. Every single time something negative comes out about him you say it's a lie and when something positive is out you are all but compliments. I know he's a humble and sweet guy but even nice people have bad moments, ok?


----------



## SigynLasgalen




----------



## Katespadegurl

I pretty much agree with Ms. Kiah, Lilmix, bhb and some others.

Although I do think that a lot of the "unfaithful" stuff from that tumblr is fake, it's not unreasonable. If you've been a fan of The Fass from 2011 or so, you'll probably know he's a womanizer.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Also, all those stuff about AV being a rude, ice queen on set...yeah I don't believe those either. i don't think I have an opinion formed about her yet.


----------



## jcsepjj

bhb2014 said:


> Someone here could do that just to test. We all know that rumours spread easily, specially when they are negative. But I have to admit that it's fun reading this Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing: although I do think these stories are probably fake, you guys need to put in your minds that Michael isn't perfect. Every single time something negative comes out about him you say it's a lie and when something positive is out you are all but compliments. I know he's a humble and sweet guy but even nice people have bad moments, ok?




Of course, Michael is only human. It's not really about whether it's true or fake. It's about the plausibility, and that's where most of the "Tea" is very unlikely. That is, if you actually take a moment to think about it, lets be honest, most don't. It is very entertaining though.


----------



## Allie28

jcsepjj said:


> Lol. I swear, I am so tempted to make something up just to watch it spread..



LOL.  Go for it!!  I'm already cooking on something.... How about AV and JLaw get into a shoe throwing match over Michael that turns real ugly with names like  "Weinstein Girl" and "Ice Cold Diva" shouted out.


----------



## jcsepjj

Katespadegurl said:


> Also, all those stuff about AV being a rude, ice queen on set...yeah I don't believe those either. i don't think I have an opinion formed about her yet.




No, that's just propaganda. Trust me.


----------



## jcsepjj

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  Go for it!!  I'm already cooking on something.... How about AV and JLaw get into a shoe throwing match over Michael that turns real ugly with names like  "Weinstein Girl" and "Ice Cold Diva" shouted out.





Lol, I like it! Very plausible! I'm kind of leaning towards a story of how she cheated on the Fass with Henry Cavill. Or maybe Guy Ritchie. They would eat that **** up!


----------



## bhb2014

jcsepjj said:


> Of course, Michael is only human. It's not really about whether it's true or fake. It's about the plausibility, and that's where most of the "Tea" is very unlikely. That is, if you actually take a moment to think about it, lets be honest, most don't. It is very entertaining though.



The tea stuff has become nonsense already, even though we know Michael is no saint and some articles have thrown shade on Alicia  All these stories in a day, all coincidently negative about her and their relationship...it's weird. Him cheating once, I have to be honest, I could believe. 

The problem is ALL of this in a row, this Fassy Tea doesn't have much credibility IMO. Anyone can go there and invent stuff, that's why I think some of us should go there and spill the beans about something fake as a test


----------



## bhb2014

jcsepjj said:


> Lol, I like it! Very plausible! I'm kind of leaning towards a story of how she cheated on the Fass with Henry Cavill. Or maybe Guy Ritchie. They would eat that **** up!



Don't go there, I think Cavill is gay LOL


----------



## Lilmix

jcsepjj said:


> No, that's just propaganda. Trust me.



I do. She is a normal actress who is probably very focused and professional on set.


----------



## jcsepjj

bhb2014 said:


> Don't go there, I think Cavill is gay LOL




That would make sense. Guy Ritchie it is then


----------



## libeth

Lilmix said:


> So true. What's is concerning is that many of us probably have a hard time believing he is faithful....lol. All the 'tea' seems to be more consistent with his normal self than otherwise. If any of the stuff said is true then this would have consistency with previous relationship patterns as well.


  I've not a hard believing he's unfaithful. It's not the problem in my opinion. We have anons spilling tea on tumblr at the exact time,a person who knows assistents and interns elsewhere ,a poster in this thread who doesn't know him or her but she knew about the same "incident" because she knows someone who was in Cannes. OK. Suddenly every anon and person who knows interns and assistents is waking up. OK.


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  Go for it!!  I'm already cooking on something.... How about AV and JLaw get into a shoe throwing match over Michael that turns real ugly with names like  "Weinstein Girl" and "Ice Cold Diva" shouted out.





lol and throw Nicholas Hoult into the mix, we saw how him and Alicia looked friendly on the GP, they were taking picture together just the two of them and stuff  

In no time there will be another anon who work on set and say that Michael have been hooking up with Olivia Munn or Alexandra Shipp or whoever  (again, i'm not saying this is impossible, it's just that the timing is laughable. Suddenly, everyone who is in-the-know found this random little tumblr! Incredible )


----------



## Ms Kiah

Well luckily there's an "insider" here who claims they're soulmates and she's better than every other woman he's been with. So it all evens out in the end.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> lol and throw Nicholas Hoult into the mix, we saw how him and Alicia looked friendly on the GP, they were taking picture together just the two of them and stuff
> 
> In no time there will be another anon who work on set and say that Michael have been hooking up with Olivia Munn or Alexandra Shipp or whoever  (again, i'm not saying this is impossible, it's just that the timing is laughable. Suddenly, everyone who is in-the-know found this random little tumblr! Incredible )



Totally not impossible  But Alicia is over there and she will probably be on set too, he would have to be very smart to cheat discretly, she'll keep an eye on him.

I agree. If more stories come out I'll think this Tumblr is even more fake. It makes no sense all come out at once!


----------



## FassbenderLover

jcsepjj said:


> No, that's just propaganda. Trust me.


 Do you run the Alicia Vikander daily on twitter and instagram?


----------



## Allie28

Y'all are welcome to run with my spiderman pajamas idea.  Anyone?  No?  Okay. 

My problem with the tea on FassyTea isn't because some of it's negative.  I don't think gossip by nature is typically_ positive_ and I gossip all the time, lol.  And I've never seen Michael as a saint.  I love him warts and all.

My problem is all the coincidences we'd have to accept in order to believe their plausibility.... there's the THREE anons (and I should also cap ANONS) coming out of the woodwork all at once and outing his cheating on AV on a new Fassy blog with only a handful of followers.  And as luck would have it, it's an anti-AV (or anti-Vikassy as the owner says lol) blog so Michael cheating on AV would be welcome news.

Then today's coincidence.  Within 24 hrs. of Michael (and presumably Alicia since she was with him in LA the night before) touching down in Montreal we are blessed with a set insider to tell us AV's an ice cold ***** who ruins everyones fun and no one likes.  Because of course crew members of XMen read FassyTea and want to spill all on the very first day!  And of course it's going to jive with everything else that's been written there.  

The biggest coincidence of all is every bit of tea spilled there is exactly what her readers would want to see.  Experience with real gossip is it's rarely so black and white and rarely is the truth 100% exactly what the readers wanted.


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Don't go there, I think Cavill is gay LOL



Wait whaaaat. I did not know this.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Wait whaaaat. I did not know this.



I don't know if he's gay LOL I THINK he is.


----------



## jcsepjj

FassbenderLover said:


> Do you run the Alicia Vikander daily on twitter and instagram?




Yes!


----------



## FassbenderLover

jcsepjj said:


> Yes!


 Hmm ok


----------



## miasharma

to Libeth and Bhb2014

I see how you guys roll, asking for details and then when I say something, acting holier than thou. guys, please correct me if I am wrong but I thought this was a gossip forum?! 

Now, I said before on here that I think some of the anons posting on fassy tea are probably not sane or are mentally unstable. some weird stuff posted on there. I dont know who those girls are that said that they had sex with him in SF. and YEAHhh, really weird that the gossip I had came out around the same time as those anons. I wouldnt believe it either if I was just reading it from random faceless accounts on the internet.  As i said before, I only mentioned it when others started talking about it. I had this info since beginning of june but as I said before, I did not want to say anything because I did not want it coming back to me. for the record, I do not know the person who hooked up with Michael. this person told someone who told me. 

Now for the actual gossip part, is it really that unbelievable that Michael hooked up with someone? He was in Cannes for almost a whole week, he and Alicia arent attached at the hip, they can go to seperate parties and do stuff without each other. 

last thing, I did not write the bible, that everyone has to believe every word. Its a piece of gossip, be skeptical about it all you want. No hard feelings. I heard it from a second hand source, obviously some details (or the whole thing?) could have been misconstrued. I chose to believe it. I dont believe that one anon on fassy tea that wore a hot pink dress and did it with michael (wtf) but I chose to believe the Cannes story. Okay thats all.


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> Also, all those stuff about AV being a rude, ice queen on set...yeah I don't believe those either. i don't think I have an opinion formed about her yet.


LOL i just went to fassy tea and read that xmen crew post....shadiest thing ever lol. Even tho Alicia hasnt impressed me all that much, I doubt she would behave so rudely and icey cold at her boyfriends place of work among other cast members and especially Mcavoy! Who could resist James charming personality?! I call total BS on that whole Alicia on set story


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> Well luckily there's an "insider" here who claims they're soulmates and she's better than every other woman he's been with. So it all evens out in the end.


LOL youre a slay queen.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Wait. The person you know heard this story from who? Someone from Michael's circle, that's what you meant? And please tell me HOW he would manage to cheat on his girlfriend in CANNES, with not only her around but also journalists, paps...?
> 
> Why is this coming out one month later only?  And along with other many stories? It's too much of a coincidence and I don't believe in coincidences.



hmm you know journalists/paps dont go into bedrooms and bathrooms with Michael? And michael and alicia arent attached at the hip. this wasnt a week long affair, just hit it and quit it deal, thats what I heard. I dont believe in coincidences either dont worry. If i was just reading it by a random person on the internet, I would not believe it either hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> to Libeth and Bhb2014
> 
> I see how you guys roll, asking for details and then when I say something, acting holier than thou. guys, please correct me if I am wrong but I thought this was a gossip forum?!
> 
> Now, I said before on here that I think some of the anons posting on fassy tea are probably not sane or are mentally unstable. some weird stuff posted on there. I dont know who those girls are that said that they had sex with him in SF. and YEAHhh, really weird that the gossip I had came out around the same time as those anons. I wouldnt believe it either if I was just reading it from random faceless accounts on the internet.  As i said before, I only mentioned it when others started talking about it. I had this info since beginning of june but as I said before, I did not want to say anything because I did not want it coming back to me. for the record, I do not know the person who hooked up with Michael. this person told someone who told me.
> 
> Now for the actual gossip part, is it really that unbelievable that Michael hooked up with someone? He was in Cannes for almost a whole week, he and Alicia arent attached at the hip, they can go to seperate parties and do stuff without each other.
> 
> last thing, I did not write the bible, that everyone has to believe every word. Its a piece of gossip, be skeptical about it all you want. No hard feelings. I heard it from a second hand source, obviously some details (or the whole thing?) could have been misconstrued. I chose to believe it. I dont believe that one anon on fassy tea that wore a hot pink dress and did it with michael (wtf) but I chose to believe the Cannes story. Okay thats all.



I'm a VERY curious person so of course I want some details 

I get your point and I don't doubt AT ALL that Michael could have cheated on her. Some gossip can be true, specially coming from Hollywood celebs. I just find it weird that this thing and many others are being released now, in the last 24 hours. You say you knew about this for a while so it's just a matter of believing in you or not. I hope it's fake and this won't spread to actual gossip websites and gain a bigger proportion. It won't be good for Michael's image.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> hmm you know journalists/paps dont go into bedrooms and bathrooms with Michael? And michael and alicia arent attached at the hip. this wasnt a week long affair, just hit it and quit it deal, thats what I heard. I dont believe in coincidences either dont worry. If i was just reading it by a random person on the internet, I would not believe it either hahaha



Ok, I get what you're saying


----------



## jcsepjj

miasharma said:


> LOL i just went to fassy tea and read that xmen crew post....shadiest thing ever lol. Even tho Alicia hasnt impressed me all that much, I doubt she would behave so rudely and icey cold at her boyfriends place of work among other cast members and especially Mcavoy! Who could resist James charming personality?! I call total BS on that whole Alicia on set story




I'm totally with you. Not just because I like her but why would she do that? Makes no sense what so ever. At her point in her career, even if she was grumpy and having a bad day, she would mingle and make contacts like crazy in that inviroment. And that's just if you believe the theories about her not caring about Michael. She's in love with him and of course would do anything to make his friends like her. And why would she even show up if to act like that. Complete propaganda from the haters. They know nothing about her. They think they know her personality by looking at some well chosen pictures captured the second she's not smiling. Ridiculous. 

And NO ONE could not fall in love with James.


----------



## bhb2014

jcsepjj said:


> I'm totally with you. Not just because I like her but why would she do that? Makes no sense what so ever. At her point in her career, even if she was grumpy and having a bad day, she would mingle and make contacts like crazy in that inviroment. And that's just if you believe the theories about her not caring about Michael. She's in love with him and of course would do anything to make his friends like her. And why would she even show up if to act like that. Complete propaganda from the haters. They know nothing about her. They think they know her personality by looking at some well chosen pictures captured the second she's not smiling. Ridiculous.
> 
> And NO ONE could not fall in love with James.



Now this is you defending her as a fan. She loves Michael and wouldn't be cold with any of his friends? I don't see any love in there, from both sides LOL If she managed to be shaded by a few journalists it's possible she was cold with people on set too. The only reason why I said this information isn't to be trusted is timing and the source. 

But the same way I don't doubt Michael cheated on her with several women, I believe she could have acted like that. She seemed quite bored at Montreal already and it seems she had no interaction with James over there either. You will call "hater" anyone who says negative things about her, you simply OWNS fan accounts of her on Instagram and Twitter LOL


----------



## jcsepjj

bhb2014 said:


> Now this is you defending her as a fan. She loves Michael and wouldn't be cold with any of his friends? I don't see any love in there, from both sides LOL If she managed to be shaded by a few journalists it's possible she was cold with people on set too. The only reason why I said this information isn't to be trusted is timing and the source.
> 
> 
> 
> But the same way I don't doubt Michael cheated on her with several women, I believe she could have acted like that. She seemed quite bored at Montreal already and it seems she had no interaction with James over there either. You will call "hater" anyone who says negative things about her, you simply OWNS fan accounts of her on Instagram and Twitter LOL




No, this is me being reasonable and looking at the facts and not the speculations. Her "behavour" makes no sense. And your  conspiracy theories and the whole "it's-just-a-pr-relationship-without-feelings" is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Sorry. It's just so dumb. It's doesnt even deserve being discussed.


----------



## gingerglory

miasharma said:


> to Libeth and Bhb2014
> 
> I see how you guys roll, asking for details and then when I say something, acting holier than thou. guys, please correct me if I am wrong but I thought this was a gossip forum?!
> 
> Now, I said before on here that I think some of the anons posting on fassy tea are probably not sane or are mentally unstable. some weird stuff posted on there. I dont know who those girls are that said that they had sex with him in SF. and YEAHhh, really weird that the gossip I had came out around the same time as those anons. I wouldnt believe it either if I was just reading it from random faceless accounts on the internet.  As i said before, I only mentioned it when others started talking about it. I had this info since beginning of june but as I said before, I did not want to say anything because I did not want it coming back to me. for the record, I do not know the person who hooked up with Michael. this person told someone who told me.
> 
> Now for the actual gossip part, is it really that unbelievable that Michael hooked up with someone? He was in Cannes for almost a whole week, he and Alicia arent attached at the hip, they can go to seperate parties and do stuff without each other.
> 
> last thing, I did not write the bible, that everyone has to believe every word. Its a piece of gossip, be skeptical about it all you want. No hard feelings. I heard it from a second hand source, obviously some details (or the whole thing?) could have been misconstrued. I chose to believe it. I dont believe that one anon on fassy tea that wore a hot pink dress and did it with michael (wtf) but I chose to believe the Cannes story. Okay thats all.



Are you the one who said your friend or your friend's friend said Michael's sister has a baby girl? And it turns out both her children are boys. All I am saying is second hand info isn't really that reliable even from someone we know.


----------



## mollie12

The return of Yoga!Fassbender:

&#1329;&#1388;&#1387;&#1398;&#1377;
&#8207;@alinavictoriaa
First trade shift at Enso yoga and I see Michael Fassbender. Interesting first day.

ETA: Now we know where/what his specific yoga studio is.


----------



## bhb2014

jcsepjj said:


> No, this is me being reasonable and looking at the facts and not the speculations. Her "behavour" makes no sense. And your  conspiracy theories and the whole "it's-just-a-pr-relationship-without-feelings" is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Sorry. It's just so dumb. It's doesnt even deserve being discussed.



You're not looking at facts, you are defending an idol of yours LOL you would never say anything negative about her even if a video of her throwing a shoe at someone leaked online LOL But who are we to discuss this again? We don't know any of them, we base our POVs in pics and what we read about them. You might find her a lovely girl, I don't. You think they are in love, I think they are far from that. Who's right?

And what the hell are you talking about? I NEVER said this was a PR relationship, I said they USE their relationship to be on the spotlight, it's a completely different thing. And many Hollywood couples do that, they're just another one


----------



## Oldsoul

Imo his cheating has had no bearing on how he personally values his main relationships. Like most cheaters,  he probably does not consider it cheating and is able to separate or make them distinct from each other.
How quickly we forget when fans could not accept he was cheating on NB, but he was. He did the same to Maiko, the so called great love LA, Zoe who shrugged it off, NB who I suspect had a had time dealing with this, LH, MG and I am sure the pattern holds true with AV. It has never been about them it has always been about him. It is up to each woman to decide what is her limit that she will put up with.

This  Fassytea Thread is convoluted and over the top but is pretty run of the mill to me. Maybe I am too old, but what I read is comparable to many threads I have seen over the years. One anon posts something (true or not), people pile on. Some people who have been sitting on stuff chime in. Somewhere along the many posts, there is some truth, some fan fiction, lies and sometimes half truths. Sometimes when it rains gossip it pours gossip, true or not.
The stand on what is or is not a Conspiracy on Purse forum seems to depend on where people sit on any issue.

Like I have said in a previous post. I  have learned not to dismiss anything and not to believe everything. I try first to remove any semblance of bias on my part and then trust my instincts thereafter.
I still struggle with my instincts about MF, but I have accepted as a fan who I think he is. His decision making both professional and personal sometimes bugs me, but I do not have to live with him. 
I do not need the halo


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> The return of Yoga!Fassbender:
> 
> &#1329;&#1388;&#1387;&#1398;&#1377;
> &#8207;@alinavictoriaa
> First trade shift at Enso yoga and I see Michael Fassbender. Interesting first day.
> 
> ETA: Now we know where/what his specific yoga studio is.



He really likes doing some yoga, doesn't he? I hope he relaxes more because he's been looking really bad recently. Tired to say the least. And a bit old too. I want him looking the same way he did with that blonde girl in London early 2013


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> LOL i just went to fassy tea and read that xmen crew post....shadiest thing ever lol. Even tho Alicia hasnt impressed me all that much, I doubt she would behave so rudely and icey cold at her boyfriends place of work among other cast members and especially Mcavoy! Who could resist James charming personality?! I call total BS on that whole Alicia on set story


 
Maybe she's just bitter and jealous over the undying McFassy love. That's supposed to be her storyline, after all. Lol.



Ms Kiah said:


> Well luckily there's an "insider" here who claims they're soulmates and she's better than every other woman he's been with. So it all evens out in the end.


 
Lol, right? 

* 

Anyway, as for all the stories today, I don't understand why everyone finds it so weird that they all came out on the same day, whether true or not. If you understand human nature, it makes sense. On the one hand, I think we all get that when certain gossip comes out, that can encourage others to make some stuff up just to join in on the fun -- people in this thread have even suggested doing that very thing, which I believe the kids call "trolling." 

But on the other hand, it's also quite normal for people who may have a real story they've kept to themselves because they didn't want to be "first" or didn't know where it was okay to share to be more willing to come forward only _after_ someone else has gone first. That it was the same blog also makes sense to me -- if someone's been holding onto real gossip for months, chances are they've been scouring the internet looking for somewhere to either read tea stories like theirs or find a good place to post their own. It just doesn't seem that weird to me, either way.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

mollie12 said:


> The return of Yoga!Fassbender:
> 
> &#1329;&#1388;&#1387;&#1398;&#1377;
> &#8207;@alinavictoriaa
> First trade shift at Enso yoga and I see Michael Fassbender. Interesting first day.
> 
> ETA: Now we know where/what his specific yoga studio is.



Lucky girl! ( Thanks for posting. )

Something tells me there will be a sudden increment in their subscriptions.


----------



## Morgane

I don't know assistents or people on his payroll,and I've never heard second hand stories... I'm not lucky,evidently. 



Lilmix said:


> So true.
> What's is concerning is that many of us probably have a hard time believing he is faithful....lol. *All the 'tea' seems to be more consistent with his normal self than otherwise.*
> If any of the stuff said is true then this would have consistency with previous relationship patterns as well.



That's the point. It's easy making up that kind of  stories about him. Now there's just an indiscernible mass of stories,rumors that are all the same.I don't even take  into consideration tumblr and  the story about the "official" pic   at the Monaco GP  is ridiculous IMO. It fits perfectly what some people want to believe about him or them. But everyone will believe what they want to believe.


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> I don't know assistents or people on his payroll,and I've never heard second hand stories... I'm not lucky,evidently.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. It's easy making up that kind of  stories about him. Now there's just an indiscernible mass of stories,rumors that are all the same.I don't even take  into consideration tumblr but  the story about the "official" pic   at the Monaco GP  is ridiculous IMO. It fits perfectly what some people want to believe about him or them. But everyone will believe what they want to believe.



Girrrrl, we can't  ALL be lucky now, can we? Some people just have all the luck smh.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> The return of Yoga!Fassbender:
> 
> &#1329;&#1388;&#1387;&#1398;&#1377;
> &#8207;@alinavictoriaa
> First trade shift at Enso yoga and I see Michael Fassbender. Interesting first day.
> 
> ETA: Now we know where/what his specific yoga studio is.



Michael loves yoga and I love yoga. Are Michael and I soul mates yet or nah?


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> The fitzkennedy person did spill the bean,you knew about it since it happened,anons spilling the tea on tumblr. OK. Perfect synchronicity and  many coincidences. I was,I'm  like  not you.


It happens. 



Allie28 said:


> Y'all are welcome to run with my spiderman pajamas idea.  Anyone?  No?  Okay.
> 
> My problem with the tea on FassyTea isn't because some of it's negative.  I don't think gossip by nature is typically_ positive_ and I gossip all the time, lol.  And I've never seen Michael as a saint.  I love him warts and all.
> 
> *My problem is all the coincidences we'd have to accept in order to believe their plausibility.... there's the THREE anons (and I should also cap ANONS) coming out of the woodwork all at once and outing his cheating on AV on a new Fassy blog with only a handful of followers.  And as luck would have it, it's an anti-AV (or anti-Vikassy as the owner says lol) blog so Michael cheating on AV would be welcome news.*
> 
> Then today's coincidence.  Within 24 hrs. of Michael (and presumably Alicia since she was with him in LA the night before) touching down in Montreal we are blessed with a set insider to tell us AV's an ice cold ***** who ruins everyones fun and no one likes.  Because of course crew members of XMen read FassyTea and want to spill all on the very first day!  And of course it's going to jive with everything else that's been written there.
> *
> The biggest coincidence of all is every bit of tea spilled there is exactly what her readers would want to see. * Experience with real gossip is it's rarely so black and white and rarely is the truth 100% exactly what the readers wanted.


  I've never seen him as a saint either... His fans should know him. But this is not the point here.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Slow West nearly made more in one weekend playing in UK theaters than it did for the entirety of its US theatrical run.
> 
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/news/min...le=LATEST-FILM-NEWS-HEADLINES&contentID=42422
> 
> Vs.  US   $229,094 (though its widest release was 54 theaters)
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=slowwest.htm


Thanks for the update! 



mollie12 said:


> The return of Yoga!Fassbender:
> 
> &#1329;&#1388;&#1387;&#1398;&#1377;
> &#8207;@alinavictoriaa
> First trade shift at Enso yoga and I see Michael Fassbender. Interesting first day.
> 
> ETA: Now we know where/what his specific yoga studio is.


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> Girrrrl, we can't  ALL be lucky now, can we? Some people just have all the luck smh.



Evidently..  I'm not judging you,but I think you understand why someone is perplexed


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Evidently..  I'm not judging you,but I think you understand why someone is perplexed


yes yes yes, you have all the right to judge since anonymous internet accounts and all that, dont worry! I was just playing around hahaha


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oldsoul said:


> Imo his cheating has had no bearing on how he personally values his main relationships. Like most cheaters,  he probably does not consider it cheating and is able to separate or make them distinct from each other.
> How quickly we forget when fans could not accept he was cheating on NB, but he was. He did the same to Maiko, the so called great love LA, Zoe who shrugged it off, NB who I suspect had a had time dealing with this, LH, MG and I am sure the pattern holds true with AV. It has never been about them it has always been about him. It is up to each woman to decide what is her limit that she will put up with.
> 
> This  Fassytea Thread is convoluted and over the top but is pretty run of the mill to me. Maybe I am too old, but what I read is comparable to many threads I have seen over the years. One anon posts something (true or not), people pile on. Some people who have been sitting on stuff chime in. Somewhere along the many posts, there is some truth, some fan fiction, lies and sometimes half truths. Sometimes when it rains gossip it pours gossip, true or not.
> The stand on what is or is not a Conspiracy on Purse forum seems to depend on where people sit on any issue.
> 
> Like I have said in a previous post. I  have learned not to dismiss anything and not to believe everything. I try first to remove any semblance of bias on my part and then trust my instincts thereafter.
> I still struggle with my instincts about MF, but I have accepted as a fan who I think he is. His decision making both professional and personal sometimes bugs me, but I do not have to live with him.
> I do not need the halo




I know Michael's not a saint and don't doubt he's been with a lot of women, although I suspect he's quietened down a lot in recent years. But I'm curious to know what actual evidence there is that he's a womaniser and habitual cheater? As far as I can tell this reputation was mostly spawned by gossip, and repeated endlessly, so much so that if becomes accepted "fact". As most intelligent people know, gossip is not a reliable source of information and even when there is some truth to it gets exaggerated. Michael does not consider himself a womaniser, although he confirmed he does  love women, but there's a difference between appreciating women and being a womaniser. And I've  yet to hear of any previous girlfriends complain about him or any facts that support him being a habitual cheater. There's an old proverb - give a dog a bad name and hang him - and I suspect that's the case with Michael's reputation.


----------



## Oldsoul

pearlyqueen said:


> I know Michael's not a saint and don't doubt he's been with a lot of women, although I suspect he's quietened down a lot in recent years. But I'm curious to know what actual evidence there is that he's a womaniser and habitual cheater? As far as I can tell this reputation was mostly spawned by gossip, and repeated endlessly, so much so that if becomes accepted "fact". As most intelligent people know, gossip is not a reliable source of information and even when there is some truth to it gets exaggerated. Michael does not consider himself a womaniser, although he confirmed he does  love women, but there's a difference between appreciating women and being a womaniser. And I've  yet to hear of any previous girlfriends complain about him or any facts that support him being a habitual cheater. There's an old proverb - give a dog a bad name and hang him - and I suspect that's the case with Michael's reputation.


Subject to correction, Pearly if my memory serves me well in your initial posts when you joined PF, you appeared to reference and hold the view that he was a player. Since then you have apparently changed your opinion. I accept that you may be reliably, in your view, been informed otherwise. I have not changed mine.
I formed my opinion based on his own words (when he didn't use to filter) what I have read and also been reliably, in my view, been informed about over the years.
There is nothing new here at least to me. In the NB era there were anti-blogs as well designed to capture or report information on his supposed trysts. They were over the top too and I side-eyed them sometimes. But you know what some of the information when the dust settled turned out to true and they did not even get all the information that was actually available, which I later came to know.
He is not worst player ever imo, but he remains one to me. Like I said earlier, its up to each partner to decide what to put up with. Let us agree to disagree on this. You will not change your opinion and I will not change mine.
We can agree on the fact that he an excellent actor.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yes I have re evaluated my opinion of him. I knew he has a reputation as a player and didn't seek to query that assumption in the past. But in the light of all these gossip blogs I questioned what I was basing this assumption on. Having looked into it I could find nothing more than copious references to such in gossip articles and accompanying comments made by people who don't know him. Consequently in my post replying to you I asked what evidence there is to support his reputation as a player.... that is independent of gossip.

I recall one interview with him when he was asked outright if he was a womaniser around 3 or 4 years ago and his reply was he didn't really consider himself as one - he didn't deny that he had sometimes been with a woman if the circumstances were right - but denied actively being one. Of course he could be in denial or not wanting to admit as much, but despite several searches on him in recent years, no women other than the known  girlfriends emerged; and there were no reports of him cheating on any of them, except on gossip sites. 

I also think that many men are far more promiscuous in their youth than post mid 30's - so it's entirely possible that he may have been promiscuous in the past but calmed down since then. It's also possible that he has/had one night stands but not when in an active relationship. 

You mentioned in your post that you formed your opinion based partly on his own words but I haven't found anything yet where he confirms he is a player or cheats. I've seen admissions that there are temptations everywhere but no more than that, nothing to say he gives in to them, or that he's unfaithful.

So, in summary, I have re evaluated his reputation as a player or a cheater until I see something more reliable than gossip to support it.


----------



## Oldsoul

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I have re evaluated my opinion of him. I knew he has a reputation as a player and didn't seek to query that assumption in the past. But in the light of all these gossip blogs I questioned what I was basing this assumption on. Having looked into it I could find nothing more than copious references to such in gossip articles and accompanying comments made by people who don't know him. Consequently in my post replying to you I asked what evidence there is to support his reputation as a player.... that is independent of gossip.
> 
> I recall one interview with him when he was asked outright if he was a womaniser around 3 or 4 years ago and his reply was he didn't really consider himself as one - he didn't deny that he had sometimes been with a woman if the circumstances were right - but denied actively being one. Of course he could be in denial or not wanting to admit as much, but despite several searches on him in recent years, no women other than the known  girlfriends emerged; and there were no reports of him cheating on any of them, except on gossip sites.
> 
> I also think that many men are far more promiscuous in their youth than post mid 30's - so it's entirely possible that he may have been promiscuous in the past but calmed down since then. It's also possible that he has/had one night stands but not when in an active relationship.
> 
> You mentioned in your post that you formed your opinion based partly on his own words but I haven't found anything yet where he confirms he is a player or cheats. I've seen admissions that there are temptations everywhere but no more than that, nothing to say he gives in to them, or that he's unfaithful.
> 
> So, in summary, I have re evaluated his reputation as a player or a cheater until I see something more reliable than gossip to support it.


Understood. You interpreted his words one way and I interpreted them another! LOL.

Cheating  or the definition of cheating,imo, has no bearing on a relationship except the bearing the parties involved want to give it. Alas, my moral views or opinions on the subject hold no sway  and should not over their definition of what works for them and when it no longer works. I do not need the comfort of knowing that he is or he is not. I just have an opinion, based on my definition on the subject that he has and mostly likely still does and redundantly, my opinion is irrelevant.

At the end of the day, irrelevance aside, Pearly it may sound like a recurring decimal; but when all else fails, I trust my gut/ instincts, it has/ they have never failed me yet. However although we disagree on this, I respect your view. Enjoy your day


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oldsoul said:


> Understood. You interpreted his words one way and I interpreted them another! LOL.
> 
> Cheating  or the definition of cheating,imo, has no bearing on a relationship except the bearing the parties involved want to give it. Alas, my moral views or opinions on the subject hold no sway  and should not over their definition of what works for them and when it no longer works. I do not need the comfort of knowing that he is or he is not. I just have an opinion, based on my definition on the subject that he has and mostly likely still does and redundantly, my opinion is irrelevant.
> 
> At the end of the day, irrelevance aside, Pearly it may sound like a recurring decimal; but when all else fails, I trust my gut/ instincts, it has/ they have never failed me yet. However although we disagree on this, I respect your view. Enjoy your day




Fair enough, I understand where you're coming from and you're entitled to your opinion too [emoji3] 

I guess the analyst in me is demanding something more concrete to go on, and I certainly think it's worth considering if his womanising/cheating label is deserved. My instinct is to give people the benefit of the doubt as I know only too well how false tales and exaggerated stories can get out of hand and perpetuate things that weren't that accurate at the outset.

But hey, if both he and his girlfriend aren't bothered by the labels random people apply to him and are happy,  then it's all an irrelevance anyway! You have a good day too [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

Iron Maiden's shirt  Wonder if he beated Zoe playing ping pong or not...

http://fassytea.tumblr.com/image/122828579387

http://www.metalsucks.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Michael-Fassbender-Iron-Maiden-2.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m66ir1GOr41qmdr3lo1_500.jpg

http://i52.tinypic.com/149tnwh.png


----------



## bhb2014

oops


----------



## Allie28

Allie28 said:


> At this rate, by this time tomorrow we'll have another set insider who was on the receiving end of some thrown shoes.....



Ok, I was totally being a smartass when I wrote this yesterday but I just checked out Fassy Tea and lo and behold, they DO have another set insider today! LMAO!  So far, nothing about thrown shoes *yet*...

So we have 3 anon hookups, 2 set insiders 

And now I have "The 12 Days of Christmas" song in my head.  Great.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, when is Jobs trailer coming out?


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Allie28 said:


> Ok, I was totally being a smartass when I wrote this yesterday but I just checked out Fassy Tea and lo and behold, they DO have another set insider today! LMAO!  So far, nothing about thrown shoes *yet*...
> 
> So we have 3 anon hookups, 2 set insiders
> 
> And now I have "The 12 Days of Christmas" song in my head.  Great.



This is getting so ridiculous I can't even ...


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, when is Jobs trailer coming out?



Jobs trailer, Trespass trailer, Macbeth release date... just another day!!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Jobs trailer, Trespass trailer, Macbeth release date... just another day!!!



TAU, omg, I'm dying to watch this! Jobs we'll have something soon since it will probably get a release at TIFF in September before hitting theaters in October. Macbeth release date...LOL no comments.

Btw, I was thinking here, Michael might have THREE or even FOUR movies in Toronto: Jobs, Macbeth, TLBO and TAU. And AC starts shooting in the same month. Michael will need his mutant powers by then


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> TAU, omg, I'm dying to watch this! Jobs we'll have something soon since it will probably get a release at TIFF in September before hitting theaters in October. Macbeth release date...LOL no comments.
> 
> Btw, I was thinking here, Michael might have THREE or even FOUR movies in Toronto: Jobs, Macbeth, TLBO and TAU. And AC starts shooting in the same month. Michael will need his mutant powers by then


 
Something may have to get pushed back. It's too much. And as we know, no one knows who he is....


----------



## libeth

miasharma said:


> to Libeth and Bhb2014  I see how you guys roll, asking for details and then when I say something, acting holier than thou. guys, please correct me if I am wrong but I thought this was a gossip forum?!   Now, I said before on here that I think some of the anons posting on fassy tea are probably not sane or are mentally unstable. some weird stuff posted on there. I dont know who those girls are that said that they had sex with him in SF. and YEAHhh, *really weird that the gossip I had came out around the same time as those anons. I wouldnt believe it either if I was just reading it from random faceless accounts on the internet. * As i said before, I only mentioned it when others started talking about it. I had this info since beginning of june but as I said before, I did not want to say anything because I did not want it coming back to me. for the record, I do not know the person who hooked up with Michael. this person told someone who told me.   Now for the actual gossip part, is it really that unbelievable that Michael hooked up with someone? He was in Cannes for almost a whole week, he and Alicia arent attached at the hip, they can go to seperate parties and do stuff without each other.   last thing, I did not write the bible, that everyone has to believe every word. Its a piece of gossip, be skeptical about it all you want. No hard feelings. I heard it from a second hand source, obviously some details (or the whole thing?) could have been misconstrued. I chose to believe it. I dont believe that one anon on fassy tea that wore a hot pink dress and did it with michael (wtf) but I chose to believe the Cannes story. Okay thats all.


 You said it very well. It's not unbelievable that he hooked up with someone. It's very weird  that there are two persons with the same story and analogous posts in two threads. No hard  feelings. It's just an observation.


----------



## libeth

Allie28 said:


> Ok, I was totally being a smartass when I wrote this yesterday but I just checked out Fassy Tea and lo and behold, they DO have another set insider today! LMAO!  So far, nothing about thrown shoes *yet*...
> 
> So we have 3 anon hookups, 2 set insiders
> 
> And now I have &quot;The 12 Days of Christmas&quot; song in my head.  Great.


----------



## libeth

Oldsoul said:


> Subject to correction, Pearly if my memory serves me well in your initial posts when you joined PF, you appeared to reference and hold the view that he was a player. Since then you have apparently changed your opinion. I accept that you may be reliably, in your view, been informed otherwise. I have not changed mine.
> I formed my opinion based on his own words (when he didn't use to filter) what I have read and also been reliably, in my view, been informed about over the years.
> There is nothing new here at least to me. *In the NB era there were anti-blogs as well designed to capture or report information on his supposed trysts.* They were over the top too and I side-eyed them sometimes. But you know what some of the information when the dust settled turned out to true and they did not even get all the information that was actually available, which I later came to know.
> He is not worst player ever imo, but he remains one to me. Like I said earlier, its up to each partner to decide what to put up with. Let us agree to disagree on this. You will not change your opinion and I will not change mine.
> We can agree on the fact that he an excellent actor.



Tumblr? They were doing what they're doing with Alicia Vikander .Even worse for Nicole Beharie because some_ fans_ were racist.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Tumblr? They were doing what they're doing with Alicia Vikander .Even worse for Nicole Beharie because some_ fans_ were racist.



Fans were racist only with Nicole or were they with Leasy, Zoe and Louise too? Jeez these people


----------



## bhb2014

Loves these pics  Queens! Lucky Michael, lucky women...

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/615946101733105664


----------



## bhb2014

Beautiful shot in Slow West 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1018986609030628876_271362464


----------



## Ms Kiah

libeth said:


> Tumblr? They were doing what they're doing with Alicia Vikander .Even worse for Nicole Beharie because some_ fans_ were racist.



Even now those same racist "fans" of Fassy are slamming Nicole. Implying that he's never had any kind of serious relationship until Alicia. Never been in love before Alicia. Changing his entire life for Alicia.

Nicole took so much crap and continues well after they broke up. Funny, the same "fans" who will crawl over broken glass to defend Alicia never said anything when Nicole was being attacked. Maybe they were the ones who were doing the attacking and now they're finally happy.

But I'm sleep doe.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Ms Kiah said:


> Even now those same racist "fans" of Fassy are slamming Nicole. Implying that he's never had any kind of serious relationship until Alicia. Never been in love before Alicia. Changing his entire life for Alicia.
> 
> Nicole took so much crap and continues well after they broke up. Funny, the same "fans" who will crawl over broken glass to defend Alicia never said anything when Nicole was being attacked. Maybe they were the ones who were doing the attacking and now they're finally happy.
> 
> But I'm sleep doe.



yeeess girl! Drag them


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> Even now those same racist "fans" of Fassy are slamming Nicole. Implying that he's never had any kind of serious relationship until Alicia. Never been in love before Alicia. Changing his entire life for Alicia.
> 
> Nicole took so much crap and continues well after they broke up. Funny, the same "fans" who will crawl over broken glass to defend Alicia never said anything when Nicole was being attacked. Maybe they were the ones who were doing the attacking and now they're finally happy.
> 
> But I'm sleep doe.



OH SNAP! Slay queen back at it!!! Girl, slaaaaaay


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Ms Kiah said:


> Even now those same racist "fans" of Fassy are slamming Nicole. Implying that he's never had any kind of serious relationship until Alicia. Never been in love before Alicia. Changing his entire life for Alicia.
> 
> Nicole took so much crap and continues well after they broke up. Funny, the same "fans" who will crawl over broken glass to defend Alicia never said anything when Nicole was being attacked. Maybe they were the ones who were doing the attacking and now they're finally happy.
> 
> But I'm sleep doe.



THIS. Yes!


----------



## mchris55

Wow,wow,wow. I had no idea, that's absolutely disgraceful.
Sadly, I'm not surprised.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

That was an extremely sad page in the history of Michael's fandom. And what makes it even more sad is that some people seem to have completely missed the lesson it should have teached us: the importance of respect and the weight of words.


----------



## Lou9

> Chris Hardwick &#8207;@nerdist  2h2 hours ago
> HEY @BryanSinger I HAVE MAGNETO'S HELMET. If you want it back, I'm moderating @20thcenturyfox in Hall H at SDCC!!!



Pretty strong indication Michael will be at ComicCon on 7/11.

Oh, and it looks like the new trailer for Steve Jobs is in front of Magic Mike. I assume it will be released on the web tomorrow (fingers crossed).



> anchorless757 &#8207;@anchorless757  1h1 hour ago
> in other news, how does Fassbender still manage to look good playing Steve Jobs?they showed the extended trailer tonight


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> I would challenge it if I saw it, but I haven't as yet. Have only been posting here since the beginning of this year and his ex black girlfriends haven't been racially abused here since then. I edited my post to better explain where I'm coming from as you continually jump down my throat. Your personal attacks on me are getting way over the top. No need to reply as I'll be ignoring you from now on.



Your right racial put downs and need to be challenged right then and there. 

But the debate at the moment did raise a few questions  which I would like to share.

If Michael in the possible future began to date a well respected and professional person (not necessary she is an actress but that does appear to be his preference)
Would those in strong support of Alicia, be as they are for that person if they were not white? 
For example if he had dated Lupita would you (to all thread members) be as strongly in support of the relationship?

Likewise those that say Alicia and Michael are enjoying a fling and not too serious about each other, would you be saying it if she were a black actress?

I am not trying to stir the pot but rather get some quiet contemplation for thread members and self reflection going on. 
As I have seen some thinly veiled comments which to me have subtle racial overtones even if skin color is not mentioned and I have grimaced at the possible reaction it might receive.
Many will deny they have any issue, so this is not a message to gather anyone's thoughts, as I doubt even with anonimity most could own up to the truth in their hearts. 

I can however speak for myself and I can honestly say I would support a relationship with the Lupita example and also I do support the relationship with Alicia now.

Not to say I have been in support of all Michaels romances, but it was never race that formed the dislike, that I know for sure.

Only time will tell the outcome, but hope that if he does date outside his race again, someone who is beautiful and talented like Alicia efor example that those in great support of Alicia will also be as demonsratively supportive of that person.
I for one will be visting if and when that time comes to see if certain members stick around or bale at that point. Lol.


----------



## miasharma

On a lighter note, Bryan singer pretty much confirmed that he will be at Comic Con. I hope he brings James and Micheal!! They both know how to have a good time


----------



## SusanBeach

Lilmix said:


> Your right racial put downs and need to be challenged right then and there.
> 
> But the debate at the moment did raise a few questions  which I would like to share.
> 
> If Michael in the possible future began to date a well respected and professional person (not necessary she is an actress but that does appear to be his preference)
> Would those in strong support of Alicia, be as they are for that person if they were not white?
> For example if he had dated Lupita would you (to all thread members) be as strongly in support of the relationship?
> 
> Likewise those that say Alicia and Michael are enjoying a fling and not too serious about each other, would you be saying it if she were a black actress?
> 
> I am not trying to stir the pot but rather get some quiet contemplation for thread members and self reflection going on.
> As I have seen some thinly veiled comments which to me have subtle racial overtones even if skin color is not mentioned and I have grimaced at the possible reaction it might receive.
> Many will deny they have any issue, so this is not a message to gather anyone's thoughts, as I doubt even with anonimity most could own up to the truth in their hearts.
> 
> I can however speak for myself and I can honestly say I would support a relationship with the Lupita example and also I do support the relationship with Alicia now.
> 
> Not to say I have been in support of all Michaels romances, but it was never race that formed the dislike, that I know for sure.
> 
> Only time will tell the outcome, but hope that if he does date outside his race again, someone who is beautiful and talented like Alicia efor example that those in great support of Alicia will also be as demonsratively supportive of that person.
> I for one will be visting if and when that time comes to see if certain members stick around or bale at that point. Lol.




^ This!! :salute:


----------



## pennylane93

yeah i hope he'll be at the comic con, i need some mcfassy! (although i'm sure singer will focus more on the young cast.boo)
james and nick are papped together again today, why does he never join them


----------



## Lilmix

pennylane93 said:


> yeah i hope he'll be at the comic con, i need some mcfassy! (although i'm sure singer will focus more on the young cast.boo)
> james and nick are papped together again today, why does he never join them



I mentioned a while back James and Nick are much closer than James and Fassy in real terms.

We could consider that FassAvoy is now a bit of a marketing concept.
Don't get me wrong they get on and have fun on set and they are matey. 
But I don't think they are best Buddy's at all.  They had the potential to form that friendship after the first film. But when the set packed up, so did the close bromance.
But the viewers like the concept and they do get on so they go along with it as it helps market the films, as they are matey this would be fairly easy as well.


----------



## pennylane93

Lilmix said:


> I mentioned a while back James and Nick are much closer than James and Fassy in real terms.
> 
> We could consider that FassAvoy is now a bit of a marketing concept.
> Don't get me wrong they get on and have fun on set and they are matey.
> But I don't think they are best Buddy's at all.  They had the potential to form that friendship after the first film. But when the set packed up, so did the close bromance.
> But the viewers like the concept and they do get on so they go along with it as it helps market the films, as they are matey this would be fairly easy as well.



Haha yeah i don't think they're friends the way Michael and Bradley are, for example. Do love seeing them together though


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> yeah i hope he'll be at the comic con, i need some mcfassy! (although i'm sure singer will focus more on the young cast.boo)
> james and nick are papped together again today, why does he never join them



I didn't know Nick and James were that close, cute! Pics please! =)

Michael must be on set or something, soon we will see everyone together at Comic Con anyway...can't wait!


----------



## Lilmix

pennylane93 said:


> Haha yeah i don't think they're friends the way Michael and Bradley are, for example. Do love seeing them together though



Me too
Some of the stuff on tumblr...... Haha


----------



## bhb2014

Was this on the same bar Michael was spotted earlier this week?

https://twitter.com/allegviant/status/615496787529465856


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't know Nick and James were that close, cute! Pics please! =)
> 
> Michael must be on set or something, soon we will see everyone together at Comic Con anyway...can't wait!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3144264/James-McAvoy-enjoys-rare-day-X-Men-star-Nicholas-Hoult-step-Montrael.html

And i think someone here mentioned that the pic of Michael and the rest of the X men cast were taken in different restaurants. 

And seriously though, is Oscar Isaac going to be in this movie at all?? Even Aaron Rodgers seems to spend more time on set......


----------



## Katespadegurl

Lilmix said:


> I mentioned a while back James and Nick are much closer than James and Fassy in real terms.
> 
> We could consider that FassAvoy is now a bit of a marketing concept.
> Don't get me wrong they get on and have fun on set and they are matey.
> But I don't think they are best Buddy's at all.  They had the potential to form that friendship after the first film. But when the set packed up, so did the close bromance.
> But the viewers like the concept and they do get on so they go along with it as it helps market the films, as they are matey this would be fairly easy as well.



Yep. And James spends more time with Nick because they share the most scenes together, so it's not a surprise that they would spend more time off set. McFassy do get along together though and they're good pals, but not as much as Nick is closer to James. I think Fassy has a different filming schedule than them too so he could be filming. And they both lead very different lives obviously. Didn't Michael say in an interview that he hasn't seen James since last May when they were promoting DOFP? So yeah they def lead different lives.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3144264/James-McAvoy-enjoys-rare-day-X-Men-star-Nicholas-Hoult-step-Montrael.html
> 
> And i think someone here mentioned that the pic of Michael and the rest of the X men cast were taken in different restaurants.
> 
> And seriously though, is Oscar Isaac going to be in this movie at all?? Even Aaron Rodgers seems to spend more time on set......



Thanks! Btw, how tall is Nick? I know James isn't tall, he's around 5'7 or something, but WOW, Hoult is a giant 

Yeah, where the hell is Isaac? hahaha maybe he's there but he wasn't spotted.


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks! Btw, how tall is Nick? I know James isn't tall, he's around 5'7 or something, but WOW, Hoult is a giant
> 
> Yeah, where the hell is Isaac? hahaha maybe he's there but he wasn't spotted.



According to google, he is 6'3''

BUT YES WHERE IS MY OTHER BAE OSCAR ISAAC??


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> According to google, he is 6'3''
> 
> BUT YES WHERE IS MY OTHER BAE OSCAR ISAAC??



Really, he seems taller than that...anyway, thanks


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Steve Jobs' trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr6K1bwIVs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pennylane93

SigynLasgalen said:


> Steve Jobs' trailer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr6K1bwIVs&feature=youtu.be


  thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Steve Jobs' trailer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr6K1bwIVs&feature=youtu.be



I'm gonna be honest: I don't like his accent. It seems another great performance by him but I don't see Steve Jobs on screen, I see a genius man but not him. And I think people will be very demanding when it comes to his look, unfortunately. Honestly again? I prefer his Macbeth one million times, based on both trailers, of course.

But the rest sounds amazing  Winslet might have a nod.


----------



## Katespadegurl

I don't see Jobs but his American accent seems fine tbh. Seth Rogen's delivery sounds weird in the first part of the trailer, but we'll see.


----------



## Allie28

SigynLasgalen said:


> Steve Jobs' trailer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr6K1bwIVs&feature=youtu.be



Yay!!!  Thank you!!!  

About McFassy... I kind of assumed their bromance schtick was mainly their promotional tool.  Don't get me wrong.  I think they truly like and admire each other and really enjoy working together but both have said they don't see each other outside of filming or promoting their films.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> I don't see Jobs but his American accent seems fine tbh. Seth Rogen's delivery sounds weird in the first part of the trailer, but we'll see.



Some people are already saying he doesn't sound or look like Jobs. We all know that performance is the one that matters but the audience in general will be picky with this. I don't like his American accent but it's a very personal thing. My concern with this role is that, at least in my view, I don't see Steve Jobs on screen. At all.

But the script seems awesome and supporting roles will be very good too. I really think Winslet might get a nod


----------



## pennylane93

People are wondering why they didn't make michael mimics jobs... I never pay attention to jobs' mannerism so i don't know what to say, is it true that there is no attempt to imitate him?

That scene of him with the white t-shirt and all that arm porn though wow didn't realize jobs was a gq model


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Some people are already saying he doesn't sound or look like Jobs. We all know that performance is the one that matters but the audience in general will be picky with this. I don't like his American accent but it's a very personal thing. My concern with this role is that, at least in my view, I don't see Steve Jobs on screen. At all.
> 
> But the script seems awesome and supporting roles will be very good too. I really think Winslet might get a nod



True. I guess it all depends on his physical mannerisms then. We'll see what critics will say when the fall film festival circuits comes around. 

I have to check out Jobs' interviews and speeches online to see how much Fassbender mimics (or doesn't mimic) him.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> People are wondering why they didn't make michael mimics jobs... I never pay attention to jobs' mannerism so i don't know what to say, is it true that there is no attempt to imitate him?
> 
> That scene of him with the white t-shirt and all that arm porn though wow didn't realize jobs was a gq model



By casting Michael they let it clear they weren't worried about looks and I don't care about that either. Before I watched Jobs in 2013, I checked out a few videos of the guy over the internet and I kinda observed some mannerisms in the way he would speak and his body language. I just don't see them in Michael's scenes in this trailer. Watch below some videos and you can judge yourself, you can think differently  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNeXlJW70KQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNfRgSlhIW0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF-tKLISfPE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-oIL9cLHDc (compilation of angry moments LOL)

And again, his accent doesn't help. Noah Wyle was the best Jobs IMO.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> By casting Michael they let it clear they weren't worried about looks and I don't care about that either. Before I watched Jobs in 2013, I checked out a few videos of the guy over the internet and I kinda observed some mannerisms in the way he would speak and his body language. I just don't see them in Michael's scenes in this trailer. Watch below some videos and you can judge yourself, you can think differently
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNeXlJW70KQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNfRgSlhIW0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF-tKLISfPE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-oIL9cLHDc (compilation of angry moments LOL)
> 
> And again, his accent doesn't help. Noah Wyle was the best Jobs IMO.


Thanks


----------



## mchris55

His American accent is fine. Maybe you have to divorce yourself from seeing his face and just listen to his voice? Close the screen and listen to the trailer and see what you think.

I have to admit the trailer has grown on me. I was skeptical at first, but on repeat viewings I appreciated the dark humor. I'm in.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> His American accent is fine. Maybe you have to divorce yourself from seeing his face and just listen to his voice? Close the screen and listen to the trailer and see what you think.
> 
> I have to admit the trailer has grown on me. I was skeptical at first, but on repeat viewings I appreciated the dark humor. I'm in.



I've just tried this. He sounds like Michael, not Jobs. Like I said, I don't care about his looks, I care that I can't see Steve Jobs on screen, I see Michael playing another jerk role.

If you were skeptical and you're in, I'm the opposite. I was excited, now I think it will be a good film but Michael won't win anything with it. Or even getting nods to be honest. But it's just a trailer, maybe watching the full movie in October I'll change my mind


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> I've just tried this. He sounds like Michael, not Jobs. Like I said, I don't care about his looks, I care that I can't see Steve Jobs on screen, I see Michael playing another jerk role.
> 
> If you were skeptical and you're in, I'm the opposite. I was excited, now I think it will be a good film but Michael won't win anything with it. Or even getting nods to be honest. But it's just a trailer, maybe watching the full movie in October I'll change my mind


 
Oh, I'm sorry, I was really hoping that would help. I guess everyone will be able to assess when the whole film is available.

It is funny though that you mentioned the whole "jerk" thing. I have been thinking the one role that I can see his fans totally disgusted with is Tom in TLBO because is such a spineless, wimp of a man. I know that you have read the book, so I know that even if you don't agree, you can understand where I coming from.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I was really hoping that would help. I guess everyone will be able to assess when the whole film is available.
> 
> It is funny though that you mentioned the whole "jerk" thing. I have been thinking the one role that I can see his fans totally disgusted with is Tom in TLBO because is such a spineless, wimp of a man. I know that you have read the book, so I know that even if you don't agree, you can understand where I coming from.



Yeah, I can change my mind later  But I do think his Macbeth will be MUCH better than his Jobs. Let's see.

hahaahahaha Tom is a really kind and humble character, I agree with you. It will be one of the few times I don't feel disgusted with a role Michael played.


----------



## libeth

mchris55 said:


> His American accent is fine. Maybe you have to divorce yourself from seeing his face and just listen to his voice? Close the screen and listen to the trailer and see what you think.
> 
> I have to admit the trailer has grown on me. I was skeptical at first, but on repeat viewings I appreciated the dark humor. I'm in.



Some people cannot unsee Michael because it's a trailer. I guess people cannot unsee Hopkins when they saw the Nixon trailer. I wasn't excited about it but the trailer looks great. The reactions also are mostly  positive. Can't wait to see the TAU and TLBO trailers.Alicia Vikander is on a roll lately,TLBO can be a great surprise.


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> By casting Michael they let it clear they weren't worried about looks and I don't care about that either. Before I watched Jobs in 2013, I checked out a few videos of the guy over the internet and I kinda observed some mannerisms in the way he would speak and his body language. I just don't see them in Michael's scenes in this trailer. Watch below some videos and you can judge yourself, you can think differently
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNeXlJW70KQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNfRgSlhIW0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF-tKLISfPE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-oIL9cLHDc (compilation of angry moments LOL)
> 
> And again, his accent doesn't help. Noah Wyle was the best Jobs IMO.


 Thanks for this


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Some people cannot unsee Michael because it's a trailer. I guess people cannot unsee Hopkins when they saw the Nixon trailer. I wasn't excited about it but the trailer looks great. The reactions also are mostly  positive. Can't wait to see the TAU and TLBO trailers.Alicia Vikander is on a roll lately,TLBO can be a great surprise.



Since I disliked the book TLBO, I'm not excited with the film. I think it will be as boring and dramatic as it (I fell asleep many time while reading it LOL). But I agree, it can be a surprise  To be honest, the only films with Michael that I was excited this year were Macbeth and TAU. The first one already has positive reviews, I'm waiting for the other one now.

The problem as a whole is that people in general wanna see a guy who looks and speaks as Jobs and Michael doesn't do that IMO. Boyle directed a performance movie and I have no problems with that, the major issue in here is that many people from the audience wanna see Steve Jobs on screen but they only see Fassbender (which is my case). Besides all that talk about "why another Jobs movie?", "the next one will be called Steve" and blablabla. 

I hope Fassbender does the Heath Ledger and surprises everyone when the movie comes out


----------



## bhb2014

Found these on LSA. Scruffy Michael all the way  He really loves jackets, doesn't he?


----------



## Lou9

I think Michael's accent sounds good. Yes, it sounds like Michael doing an American accent, but I don't hear the Irish, which with most audiences outside of those of us who have seen all of his movies, is the point.

Thought the trailer was good and I'm looking forward to the film.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Fyi, someone tweeted a pic of Michael on flight to Nicaragua(????) through connecting flights(??? According to her Twitter feed) but then deleted the pic later. cehowell6 is her Twitter name if you wanna check it out. 

I took a look before she deleted the pic, if yall are wondering if he's with anybody, he doesn't look like he's w anyone.


----------



## Hackensack

I like the Steve Jobs trailer.  I think the accent sounds fine, movie looks good.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Fyi, someone tweeted a pic of Michael on flight to Nicaragua(????) through connecting flights(??? According to her Twitter feed) but then deleted the pic later. cehowell6 is her Twitter name if you wanna check it out.
> 
> I took a look before she deleted the pic, if yall are wondering if he's with anybody, he doesn't look like he's w anyone.



Maybe he's shooting something over there for X-Men. Comic con is only on July 11 right? He has time until he needs to come back =)


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Maybe he's shooting something over there for X-Men. Comic con is only on July 11 right? He has time until he needs to come back =)



Isn't XMen shooting in Montreal? Did they move places?


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Isn't XMen shooting in Montreal? Did they move places?



Maybe they have a few scenes over there? Sometimes they need to shoot in other places. Or Michael is doing something else LOL he likes flying around doesn't he? Hahaha


----------



## pennylane93

Weird if he's flying there to shoot some scenes but he appears to be flying alone without other crew...

Not michael related but since some people were asking, turned out they just filmed oscar isaac's scene yesterday


----------



## BadAzzBish

SigynLasgalen said:


> Steve Jobs' trailer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr6K1bwIVs&feature=youtu.be



Nope. His accent is off, Seth Rogan casting is dumb (can't take him seriously ) and the movie looks boring imo. I'll wait for this to come out on Netflix.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Weird if he's flying there to shoot some scenes but he appears to be flying alone without other crew...



Hmmmmm true...let's see if we'll see some fan pics soon.


----------



## Katespadegurl

He was probably in Montreal to shoot his scenes (which isn't much/or did it quickly) then it's Oscar's turn today to shoot his scenes. So Fassy is having a vaca in Nicaragua right now before he shoots more stuff probably...damn does he ever just sit back and relax??


----------



## Ms Kiah

So nobody grabbed the pic before she deleted it? What's wrong with everyone! You're slipping.

Steve Jobs, no.


----------



## FassbenderLover

pbs.twimg.com/media/CI2xyWoW8AAiID9.jpg


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, Michael wil give a great performance in Jobs, I'm Just worried about his accent and mannerisms. The rest sounds amazing like script, supporting roles, edition, direction, etc. 

I'm afraid people will want to watch and see Steve Jobs but they will only see a good actor playing him, not actually seeing him. Unfortunately =( I know this doesn't matter but some people expected to see a guy identical to Jobs.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> pbs.twimg.com/media/CI2xyWoW8AAiID9.jpg



That's our boy! Haha wonder what he's doing in this trip...he travels too much.


----------



## miasharma

Hackensack said:


> I like the Steve Jobs trailer.  I think the accent sounds fine, movie looks good.



This is the worst his accent game has been in a while!! Trust me, I'm from California, I know what a Californian Steve jobs accent should sound like. There goes his chances to win an Oscar


----------



## Morgane

The trailer looks pretty good. Boyle's direction seems energetic  but more restrained than his previous movies.I think it's impossible to judge his mannerism based on the trailer. I knew he doesn't look like Jobs and I don't want to see him imitating Jobs.


----------



## Oldsoul

I am nervous but a little more curious now about seeing it in its entirety. I did cringe a bit on the accent, but the clip was not horrible considering I did not care about Jobs the man and my interest was peaked a little. I am hoping you are wrong but totally scared that you may be right!


----------



## Oldsoul

miasharma said:


> This is the worst his accent game has been in a while!! Trust me, I'm from California, I know what a Californian Steve jobs accent should sound like. There goes his chances to win an Oscar



I meant to quote you in my previous post


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The trailer looks pretty good. Boyle's direction seems energetic  but more restrained than his previous movies.I think it's impossible to judge his mannerism based on the trailer. I knew he doesn't look like Jobs and I don't want to see him imitating Jobs.



You don't want him imitating Jobs and you don't care about about his look. I agree with you. But it's an adaptation about a real man and a pretty famous one. The audience expects either an actor who looks and acts like the guy or a guy who doesn't look but at least keeps his mannerisms. If Michael doesn't do both (one is definitely not) it won't be good for the film. I think at least. I hope people care only about performance but don't know if they will.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

SigynLasgalen said:


> Steve Jobs' trailer:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEr6K1bwIVs&feature=youtu.be


 
That accent is... no bueno. What part of America is that accent even supposed to be from? I know it's just a trailer, but in this movie, or at least the script, there's soooooo much talking. So much of it rests on MF to deliver these really wordy lines and make you believe he is this real-life guy that a lot of people practically worshipped. And that's how he sounds? I'm worried. I think Danny Boyle will bring energy to the script -- I could feel it in the trailer -- and MF will give an amazing performance, but as Steve Jobs? IDK. I can't help but wishing this was a fictional story only based on the life of Steve Jobs because then he could look and sound however, and would probably kill it. 

Kate Winslet, OTOH, seems to nail Joanna Hoffman. I'm excited for her. I won't mention Seth Rogen.


----------



## Ms Kiah

This seems really rushed. Didn't they only wrap in February?


----------



## pennylane93

I  think i'm going to enjoy this movie because the direction and the script look great, and i'm not familiar with what steve jobs was like so it won't bother me if michael is nothing like him. I watched the social network without knowing how zuckerberg was and i just enjoyed jesse's performance without having to compare him to the real guy. Ignorance is bliss I guess. But i can see how it might be really distracting to people who really know jobs. 
And as oldsoul said, the trailer must have done something right because i don't care about steve jobs either and yet the trailer has piqued my interest 

I also think this could be difficult for oscar.  Eddie redmayne was praised for his resemblance,  be it physical and mannerism, to hawkings.. And people will just compare michael to that?


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> The trailer looks pretty good. Boyle's direction seems energetic  but more restrained than his previous movies.I think it's impossible to judge his mannerism based on the trailer. I knew he doesn't look like Jobs and I don't want to see him imitating Jobs.


Wait, shouldnt Michael be imitating Jobs though? He is playing Jobs in a biographical movie about steve jobs....


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I  think i'm going to enjoy this movie because the direction and the script look great, and i'm not familiar with what steve jobs was like so it won't bother me if michael is nothing like him. I watched the social network without knowing how zuckerberg was and i just enjoyed jesse's performance without having to compare him to the real guy. Ignorance is bliss I guess. But i can see how it might be really distracting to people who really know jobs.
> And as oldsoul said, the trailer must have done something right because i don't care about steve jobs either and yet the trailer has piqued my interest
> 
> I also think this could be difficult for oscar.  Eddie redmayne was praised for his resemblance,  be it physical and mannerism, to hawkings.. And people will just compare michael to that?



Exactly. Oscar loves transformations and accurate performances. Lewis, Redmayne, Streep, Cotillard...they all changed a lot and played perfectly their roles, basing a lot on their real characters. Michael does 't seem to have done that, it seems this is a performance movie only, with a great script. I don't know how the Academy will receive this.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> This seems really rushed. Didn't they only wrap in February?



From start they planned a release later this year, for awards season. Besides, Boyle is quick on post-production. Steve Jobs is an Oscar bait movie, they wouldn't wait another year to release it.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Exactly. Oscar loves transformations and accurate performances. Lewis, Redmayne, Streep, Cotillard...they all changed a lot and played perfectly their roles, basing a lot on their real characters. Michael does 't seem to have done that, it seems this is a performance movie only, with a great script. I don't know how the Academy will receive this.


Well i got a feeling next year will be a back-to-back oscar (or at least nomination) for Eddie anyway..


----------



## mollie12

My favorite ridiculous thing in that trailer is that his hair in one of the segments is styled exactly like it was for Brandon in Shame.

I'm sorry, but it's a bit giggle-worthy to be reminded of a handsome womanizer-extraordinaire while watching someone try to play Steve Jobs.

But it shouldn't surprise anyone here that I'm down on this project.  Quite frankly, I don't see Michael ever leading a major Hollywood film again after this.  Assassin's doesn't count since it was greenlit ages ago.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> My favorite ridiculous thing in that trailer is that his hair in one of the segments is styled exactly like it was for Brandon in Shame.
> 
> I'm sorry, but it's a bit giggle-worthy to be reminded of a handsome womanizer-extraordinaire while watching someone try to play Steve Jobs.
> 
> But it shouldn't surprise anyone here that I'm down on this project.  Quite frankly, I don't see Michael ever leading a major Hollywood film again after this.  Assassin's doesn't count since it was greenlit ages ago.



WORD. This movie is looking more and more like a budget lifetime mess.

I just hope that Michael's acting and the fact that Sorkin and Boyle are attached to movie can save face for Michael at the end. 

You know how everyone was on Ashton Kutchers case for being so terrible in his version of jobs, at least he got the damn accent right LOLOL.  I have seen the trailer twice and both times the accent grated on me so hard that I actually cringed.


----------



## Katespadegurl

miasharma said:


> WORD. This movie is looking more and more like a budget lifetime mess.
> 
> I just hope that Michael's acting and the fact that Sorkin and Boyle are attached to movie can save face for Michael at the end.
> 
> You know how everyone was on Ashton Kutchers case for being so terrible in his version of jobs, at least he got the damn accent right LOLOL.  I have seen the trailer twice and both times the accent grated on me so hard that I actually cringed.



LMAO at "budget lifetime mess"

That's what I'm afraid of it becoming, I just hope and pray it isn't. I watched it 3 times, yes the accent is a bit cringeworthy, but the more I watch it, the more it doesn't seem like it's a budget Lifetime mess. We'll definitely see when Sept-Oct comes around and the fall festival circuit is starting..


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Well i got a feeling next year will be a back-to-back oscar (or at least nomination) for Eddie anyway..



Oh yeah, Danish Girl is an Oscar made movie. I even thought that Redmayme would win next year for this role LOL but he won before that. I think next year will finally be Dicaprio's.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> WORD. This movie is looking more and more like a budget lifetime mess.
> 
> I just hope that Michael's acting and the fact that Sorkin and Boyle are attached to movie can save face for Michael at the end.
> 
> You know how everyone was on Ashton Kutchers case for being so terrible in his version of jobs, at least he got the damn accent right LOLOL.  I have seen the trailer twice and both times the accent grated on me so hard that I actually cringed.



I liked Kutcher's Jobs. He looked like him and he got right his mannerisms. He was unlucky to be in a bad film. Wyle's Jobs was the best IMO, even Jobs himself liked his performance hahaha


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> I  think i'm going to enjoy this movie because the direction and the script look great, and i'm not familiar with what steve jobs was like so it won't bother me if michael is nothing like him.* I watched the social network without knowing how zuckerberg was and i just enjoyed jesse's performance without having to compare him to the real guy. *Ignorance is bliss I guess. But i can see how it might be really distracting to people who really know jobs.
> And as oldsoul said, the trailer must have done something right because i don't care about steve jobs either and yet the trailer has piqued my interest
> 
> I also think this could be difficult for oscar.  Eddie redmayne was praised for his resemblance,  be it physical and mannerism, to hawkings.. And people will just compare michael to that?



That's what I think many people will do. I liked the trailer and I didn't have high expectations. I've seen many persons saying that they don't care for Jobs but that the trailer was actually interesting,or that he doesn't  look like Jobs but the trailer got them interested. I'm not seeing a negative feedback on the whole. Let's see. 

Another positive review for SW: http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jun/28/slow-west-review-mark-kermode

http://www.theguardian.com/film/fil...aclean-wim-wenders-philip-ridley-jim-jarmusch


----------



## FassbenderLover

Stupid pic wont save


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> That's what I think many people will do. I liked the trailer and I didn't have high expectations. I've seen many persons saying that they don't care for Jobs but that the trailer was actually interesting,or that he doesn't  look like Jobs but the trailer got them interested. I'm not seeing a negative feedback on the whole. Let's see.
> 
> Another positive review for SW: http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jun/28/slow-west-review-mark-kermode
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/fil...aclean-wim-wenders-philip-ridley-jim-jarmusch



I've read many People complaining of his lack of mannerisms and no resemblance. Some even mock the fact this is another Jobs movie after only two years. But I also read many who didn't like Michael's choice but expect a great film. In September we'll know what critics think =)

Who doesn't love SW? LOL


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> That's what I think many people will do. I liked the trailer and I didn't have high expectations. I've seen many persons saying that they don't care for Jobs but that the trailer was actually interesting,or that he doesn't  look like Jobs but the trailer got them interested. I'm not seeing a negative feedback on the whole. Let's see.
> 
> Another positive review for SW: http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jun/28/slow-west-review-mark-kermode
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/fil...aclean-wim-wenders-philip-ridley-jim-jarmusch



Yeah and i see many people liking it because he portrays jobs for what he truly was (a jerk, apparently ),  they felt like the ashton's version sugar coated him a bit and that even though ashton looks like him,  he doesn't show us who jobs really was. It's more of the director and writer's fault rather than ashton's though.this one's based on his authorized biography and boyle/sorkin might save the movie..


----------



## SigynLasgalen

The trailer intrigued me but ,as someone that doesn't known Jobs well (his mannerism etc) and doesn't speak english ( I can't recognize the difference between the various accents ), I have to admit that at the moment I'm a little confused. There  are some people saying that he has nailed it others the complete opposite....  ....I guess the truth lies somewhere in the middle... ? :wondering

Anyway Kate Winslet seems really excited about it:



> The way in which that film was shot was extraordinary _extraordinary_, said Winslet, whose excitement for the project bubbled to the surface during her recent press tour for _A Little Chaos_.   Each act is continuous 45 minutes backstage of real time at each   launch that Steve Jobs made during those time periods  84 was the   launch of the Macintosh, 88 was the NeXT computer, 98 was the iMac.   Each act takes place backstage and literally ends with him walking from   the wings on to the stage to rapturous applause.
> 
> 
> We have nine-minute takes, sometimes even longer, Winslet  continued.  I think theres a scene that Michael and Jeff had that was  about 14  pages, so it really went for 11 minutes of continuous dialogue.  Its  not unusual for an actor to learn huge passages of dialogue when  you do  a play. But it is unusual for an actor like Michael Fassbender to   learn 182 pages of dialogue of which hes on _every_ page. Its like _Hamlet,_ times two.
> 
> 
> In the new trailer, the first in-depth look at the biopic,   Fassbender doesnt necessarily resemble Jobs physically, even with the   iconic glasses and turtlenecks. But he definitely delivers Jobs   passion, arrogance, and mad-genius aura. Winslets Hamlet comparison may   have been intended to accent the scope and magnitude of the lead role,   but theres also something extremely Shakespearean about this Steve   Jobs.


[source]

 Let's hope it will be received well from the critics.


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> Wait, shouldnt Michael be imitating Jobs though? He is playing Jobs in a biographical movie about steve jobs....


No,he's not supposed to imitate him. That would be a caricature,a farcical mimicry. There are even some praised,highly praised performances that I personally find bordering on caricarure. Also,I prefer not to see prosthetic makeup.


----------



## miss clare

I liked the trailer, and am excited about the movie.  But honestly, I didn't realize Steve Jobs was that hot.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> The trailer intrigued me but ,as someone that doesn't known Jobs well (his mannerism etc) and doesn't speak english ( I can't recognize the difference between the various accents ), I have to admit that at the moment I'm a little confused. There  are some people saying that he has nailed it others the complete opposite....  ....I guess the truth lies somewhere in the middle... ? :wondering
> 
> Anyway Kate Winslet seems really excited about it:
> 
> [source]
> 
> Let's hope it will be received well from the critics.



You can watch videos of Jobs and compare. I understand it might be hard for a foreign person to see the accent too =) and it's even worse when you see mixed opinions hahaha 

Kate has only good things to talk about Michael but who doesn't? He's amazing! And even if people don't like his Jobs, this won't hurt his career because he has many others acclaimed performances to come, besides all the ones he had in the past. Let's just hope this film is rentable! Do you guys know its budget?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Yeah and i see many people liking it because he portrays jobs for what he truly was (a jerk, apparently ),  they felt like the ashton's version sugar coated him a bit and that even though ashton looks like him,  he doesn't show us who jobs really was. It's more of the director and writer's fault rather than ashton's though.this one's based on his authorized biography and boyle/sorkin might save the movie..



Jobs being a jerk is actually quite classic. When Wyle and Kutcher played him both showed pretty well his awful side. With Michael it won't be any different so people liking his performance in the trailer for that doesn't make any sense or they didn't watch those previous films.

Kutcher suffered because it was a terrible script but his Jobs was good IMO. Very good actually. Wyle was almost perfect, you should see Pirates if you haven't. Michael benefits from an amazing script so people might forget about his look and mannerisms if dialogues entertain them. And Winslet because from what I've seen she'll rule in this film!


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I liked the trailer, and am excited about the movie.  But honestly, I didn't realize Steve Jobs was that hot.



LOL He wasn't hot like Michael looks in this trailer hahaha that scene with the white t-shirt...oh la la!


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> Yeah and i see many people liking it because he portrays jobs for what he truly was (a jerk, apparently ),  they felt like the ashton's version sugar coated him a bit and that even though ashton looks like him,  he doesn't show us who jobs really was. It's more of the director and writer's fault rather than ashton's though.this one's based on his authorized biography and boyle/sorkin might save the movie..



The Ashton's version doesn't count at all.. that was a lifetime mess.. 
 Bale would have been more physically suited to the role,but honestly many people are not fond of his Americam accent either. I still think Michael can bring  a lot more to the performance than a perfect accent and some kind of resemblance. Also,I still think Steve Jobs is his best chance to be nominated.


----------



## Oldsoul

pennylane93 said:


> I  think i'm going to enjoy this movie because the direction and the script look great, and i'm not familiar with what steve jobs was like so it won't bother me if michael is nothing like him. I watched the social network without knowing how zuckerberg was and i just enjoyed jesse's performance without having to compare him to the real guy. Ignorance is bliss I guess. But i can see how it might be really distracting to people who really know jobs.
> And as oldsoul said, the trailer must have done something right because i don't care about steve jobs either and yet the trailer has* piqued *my interest
> 
> I like you . I am cracking up! Peaked! piqued! did not notice what I had written earlier. Thanks for the sweet correction.l


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The Ashton's version doesn't count at all.. that was a lifetime mess..
> Bale would have been more physically suited to the role,but honestly many people are not fond of his Americam accent either. I still think Michael can bring  a lot more to the performance than a perfect accent and some kind of resemblance. Also,I still think Steve Jobs is his best chance to be nominated.



I think people will care about his accent and look, unfortunately. And perhaps even joke with the fact he looks a bit like Brandon in Shame in some scenes. We and some others might care about performance but in general...I don't know. And with Academy, who really likes seeing transformations and mannerisms, not sure. Of course I haven't seen the film yet but by this trailer I see NO nod for him. It's his best shot but he won't get it. Winslet yes!

Ashton doesn't count? His performance was very good, even better than Michael's in this trailer. His problem was the bad script.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FLPjUN1AjFU (this scene is amazing)


----------



## Katespadegurl

idk why i just took a look at that fassytea tumblr account but LORDDD a lot of people in the anon askbox is being overdramatic and over the top


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> idk why i just took a look at that fassytea tumblr account but LORDDD a lot of people in the anon askbox is being overdramatic and over the top



Hahahaha they're all curious about the trip and what he's doing over there. But they pointed out something important: J-Law is in NY. I think she and Michael have many scenes together but they will only shoot them later, maybe after Comic-Con. And Isaac seems to be in Canada because Singer posted a pic o his chair on set.


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Hahahaha they're all curious about the trip and what he's doing over there. But they pointed out something important: J-Law is in NY. I think she and Michael have many scenes together but they will only shoot them later, maybe after Comic-Con. And Isaac seems to be in Canada because Singer posted a pic o his chair on set.



Yesss Isaac is FINALLY there after all this time...it might mean that they still have a lot of scenes to shoot


----------



## Underoos!

Ms Kiah said:


> This seems really rushed. Didn't they only wrap in February?



Even later than that.  They actually finished shooting in early April.


----------



## pennylane93

Oldsoul said:


> pennylane93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  think i'm going to enjoy this movie because the direction and the script look great, and i'm not familiar with what steve jobs was like so it won't bother me if michael is nothing like him. I watched the social network without knowing how zuckerberg was and i just enjoyed jesse's performance without having to compare him to the real guy. Ignorance is bliss I guess. But i can see how it might be really distracting to people who really know jobs.
> And as oldsoul said, the trailer must have done something right because i don't care about steve jobs either and yet the trailer has* piqued *my interest
> 
> I like you . I am cracking up! Peaked! piqued! did not notice what I had written earlier. Thanks for the sweet correction.l
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i actually didn't even notice that
Click to expand...


----------



## Lou9

Jeez...

Most of the response I've seen on twitter and film blogs has been positive (other than those who cannot wrap their heads around the fact that no, Fincher and Bale are not involved and, no Michael doesn't look like Steve Jobs). This trailer gives us no idea of the dialogues that we know are the heart of this movie. That will be where Michael's performance succeeds or fails. I don't think this is the best trailer I've ever seen, or even the best for one of Michael's films this year (that's Macbeth), but it didn't fail. 

And a Lifetime movie? This is a film directed by Danny Boyle and written by Aaron Sorkin (whether you like how he writes or not, people have read this script and it isn't crap). What Michael is doing is acting, not imitating. While Redmayne won the Oscar last year, there was a lot of better acting out there last year than his mostly physical performance. What is the point of imitating Jobs? As has been repeated here over and over, it's been done. The point of this film is to provide the best telling of this particular aspect of his story.


----------



## mchris55

This movie is not an imitation of Jobs, remember the dialogue is fictionalized. I don't think he was ever going for a Californian accent, clearly he and Boyle agreed that a generic American accent  would be fine and that is what he gives in his performance.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> This movie is not an imitation of Jobs, remember the dialogue is fictionalized. I don't think he was ever going for a Californian accent, clearly he and Boyle agreed that a generic American accent  would be fine and that is what he gives in his performance.



Okay what you said makes sense, I guess in my head, I was taking imitation to mean something different.

I dont know if youre American(NOT throwing shade, just wondering), but when most people say California accent, they are referring to the So-cal accent which hyper accentuates vowels. Northern California accent is very similar to a "generic" western American accent. I guess Fassy didnt get the subtle nuances of the accent down, his words sound very strained to me.  But then again his accent was terrible in 12YAS too so I never had much hope. His acting is super on point tho and thats always expected too hahaha


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Okay what you said makes sense, I guess in my head, I was taking imitation to mean something different.
> 
> I dont know if youre American(NOT throwing shade, just wondering), but when most people say California accent, they are referring to the So-cal accent which hyper accentuates vowels. Northern California accent is very similar to a "generic" western American accent. I guess Fassy didnt get the subtle nuances of the accent down, his words sound very strained to me.  But then again his accent was terrible in 12YAS too so I never had much hope. His acting is super on point tho and thats always expected too hahaha



LOL!! I am an American. I was born and raised in NYC and do live and have lived in various parts of the country for educational and professional purposes. I was totally incorrect with the "Californian" comment. I have friends from SoCal and NoCal who would CRINGE if they knew I said that, hahahaha.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Jeez...
> 
> Most of the response I've seen on twitter and film blogs has been positive (other than those who cannot wrap their heads around the fact that no, Fincher and Bale are not involved and, no Michael doesn't look like Steve Jobs). This trailer gives us no idea of the dialogues that we know are the heart of this movie. That will be where Michael's performance succeeds or fails. I don't think this is the best trailer I've ever seen, or even the best for one of Michael's films this year (that's Macbeth), but it didn't fail.
> 
> And a Lifetime movie? This is a film directed by Danny Boyle and written by Aaron Sorkin (whether you like how he writes or not, people have read this script and it isn't crap). What Michael is doing is acting, not imitating. While Redmayne won the Oscar last year, there was a lot of better acting out there last year than his mostly physical performance. What is the point of imitating Jobs? As has been repeated here over and over, it's been done. The point of this film is to provide the best telling of this particular aspect of his story.



On YouTube and movie websites I've seen a positive response but on social networks and some tech websites comments haven't been THAT good. There are a lot of people who don't like his accent and his looks. Jobs looks hot in this movie and we all know he wasn't hot, it's a bit weird LOL Those positive aruments about him looking like a jerk, the stereotyped vision of Jobs, also don't make any sense because all actors who portrayed him were jerks too. Wyle was the best in showing this side of Steve. Boyle won't do anything different in here when it comes to showing his brilliant but jerk side, all movies before that showed this.

We know since start that Boyle doesn't care about looks or nationality, that's why he cast Michael for his talent only. My concern in here is that there are people in the audience who wanna see Steve Jobs on screen. They wanna see a guy who looks like him, who talks like him, who moves like him, and the purpose here isn't to imitate the guy, it's to deliver a solid performances through a good script. I don't know how people will receive this idea. So far, people are excited about Jobs because of Boyle, Sorkin and the movie becoming some sort of another The Social Network, which was loved in 2010. We'll just have to wait and see the result in October.

Honestly? Really honestly? He won't get a nod for Jobs. He has more shots with TLBO for me. I would say Macbeth because his Macbeth seems one million times better than his Jobs but Weinstein won't do anything for this film so I'll have to bet on TLBO, even though I disliked the book a lot. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> This movie is not an imitation of Jobs, remember the dialogue is fictionalized. I don't think he was ever going for a Californian accent, clearly he and Boyle agreed that a generic American accent  would be fine and that is what he gives in his performance.



I agree with you but I don't know if this is what the audience wants: an actor who doesn't look or speak like jobs but it's a hell of an actor. When it comes to biographical films, I think people in general expect the actor to either look like the guy or sound like him. It doesn't seem that Michael is doing this, he's just playing a jerk, a genius but jerk. In 12YAS his accent wasn't perfect but people had no idea about who his character was, there wasn't any comparison to make so they liked his evil performance. But Jobs is VERY different.

And Jobs is coming out the same day of Pan and one week after The Walk and The Martian. Besides Crimson Peak and Bridge of Spies coming out the next weekend. I really hope this movie doesn't flop.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> Northern California accent is very similar to a "generic" western American accent. I guess Fassy didnt get the subtle nuances of the accent down, his words sound very strained to me.  But then again his accent was terrible in 12YAS too so I never had much hope. His acting is super on point tho and thats always expected too hahaha



I think the "generic" American accent actually comes from California because of Hollywood movies, TV and newscasters. I think the SoCal accent only started to deviate later because of all the valley girls and surfer boys, like, totally man.

As far as his accent in 12YAS, I actually didn't notice it was crappy because I was too engrossed in the movie! Maybe that'll happen with Jobs too, but then 12YAS didn't hinge entirely on his performance, and his performance didn't require a ton of just him talking, trying to make you believe he's a specific real life person who everyone living today has some awareness of. I keep trying to imagine him doing that one long scene from Hunger with the accent from the trailer (because that's the closest to the SJ script I could think of), and it seems like it'd be distracting. Why oh why did he even want to do this movie? Hubris?



bhb2014 said:


> On YouTube and movie websites I've seen a positive response but on social networks and *some tech websites comments haven't been THAT good*. There are a lot of people who don't like his accent and his looks. Jobs looks hot in this movie and we all know he wasn't hot, it's a bit weird



This is what I'm worried about. My ex was a tech guy, and that whole field practically worships Steve Jobs. Even though he was kind of a dick, which they see as simply a misunderstanding of his clear genius and perfectionism. No one cared about Zuckerberg like that,  lots of people don't like him (while secretly wanting to be him, lol), so TSN wasn't weighted with as many expectations. People keep comparing the two because of Sorkin, but they're really different. I think people expect more of this. Also, I think Steve Jobs was hot in his younger days! Lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I think the "generic" American accent actually comes from California because of Hollywood movies, TV and newscasters. I think the SoCal accent only started to deviate later because of all the valley girls and surfer boys, like, totally man.
> 
> As far as his accent in 12YAS, I actually didn't notice it was crappy because I was too engrossed in the movie! Maybe that'll happen with Jobs too, but then 12YAS didn't hinge entirely on his performance, and his performance didn't require a ton of just him talking, trying to make you believe he's a specific real life person who everyone living today has some awareness of. I keep trying to imagine him doing that one long scene from Hunger with the accent from the trailer (because that's the closest to the SJ script I could think of), and it seems like it'd be distracting. Why oh why did he even want to do this movie? Hubris?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm worried about. My ex was a tech guy, and that whole field practically worships Steve Jobs. Even though he was kind of a dick, which they see as simply a misunderstanding of his clear genius and perfectionism. No one cared about Zuckerberg like that,  lots of people don't like him (while secretly wanting to be him, lol), so TSN wasn't weighted with as many expectations. People keep comparing the two because of Sorkin, but they're really different. I think people expect more of this. Also, I think Steve Jobs was hot in his younger days! Lol.



There are many actors who don't look like their characters based on real people but they at least had their mannerisms and people recognized them on screen, like Eisenberg playing Zuckerberg or Dicaprio playing Belfort. Michael looks great but I, at least, don't see Steve Jobs, I see someone else who was brilliant and a jerk. 

I think people in general do care about that when they are watching movies like this one. Go check out Facebook page for Steve Jobs and you can see many people commenting about that. I'm worried, seriously.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=402748436593803&set=vb.346691988866115&type=2&theater


----------



## mollie12

Am I the only person who doesn't take at face value his supposed comment that he was going to Nicaragua?  Maybe he is, maybe he isn't, but I wouldn't automatically assume that he was telling a stewardess the truth.


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> There are many actors who don't look like their characters based on real people but they at least had their mannerisms and people recognized them on screen, like Eisenberg playing Zuckerberg or Dicaprio playing Belfort. Michael looks great but I, at least, don't see Steve Jobs, I see someone else who was brilliant and a jerk.
> 
> I think people in general do care about that when they are watching movies like this one. Go check out Facebook page for Steve Jobs and you can see many people commenting about that. I'm worried, seriously.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=402748436593803&set=vb.346691988866115&type=2&theater



Yeah I'm kinda worried too. But then again, this trailer has really mixed reviews, I saw some people saying it looks boring, some say he doesn't look like SJ and some praising it. So....idk bruh. I guess we'll just have to wait until fall. :shrug:


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Yeah I'm kinda worried too. But then again, this trailer has really mixed reviews, I saw some people saying it looks boring, some say he doesn't look like SJ and some praising it. So....idk bruh. I guess we'll just have to wait until fall. :shrug:



I will be very happy if I'm wrong  In September we'll know, only two more months!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't take at face value his supposed comment that he was going to Nicaragua?  Maybe he is, maybe he isn't, but I wouldn't automatically assume that he was telling a stewardess the truth.



Well, he was in a plane heading to Atlanta and someone told the girl who tweeted that he was  going to Nicaragua. It seems an Italian person or newspaper mentioned him arriving in the country alone. If some fans post pics we might know more 

I kinda believe in that because I have the impression that he will have more scenes with J-Law and she isn't in Canada yet. Besides the fact that he loves traveling to America's countries so it's possible he decided to take a brief break for a week to spend some time resting. But you know, it's Michael, he can be in Argentina right now LOL


----------



## mchris55

Controversy sells? Clearly, this will be divisive, but it has been from the beginning hasn't it? I think the critics may be the swing vote, and their opinion may sway the opinion of the general populace. And that is the reason why Macbeth HAS to be out there. Many of those critic awards are based on a year of performances, if Macbeth isn't seen are they now going to turn to "transformation Gyllenhaal"?

I have seen negative mentions about his 12YAS accent, but I never thought it was as bad as some people made it to be. There were times that I did cringe, but I never thought it was bad enough to comment on. I guess, maybe I was also one of those engrossed by Solomon's story?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Controversy sells? Clearly, this will be divisive, but it has been from the beginning hasn't it? I think the critics may be the swing vote, and their opinion may sway the opinion of the general populace. And that is the reason why Macbeth HAS to be out there. Many of those critic awards are based on a year of performances, if Macbeth isn't seen are they now going to turn to "transformation Gyllenhaal"?
> 
> I have seen negative mentions about his 12YAS accent, but I never thought it was as bad as some people made it to be. There were times that I did cringe, but I never thought it was bad enough to comment on. I guess, maybe I was also one of those engrossed by Solomon's story?



Gyllenhaal LOL Southpow already has mixed reviews  His shot is with Demolition IMO. I loved his Macbeth on the trailer and reviews are amazing in US and UK but you know, Weinstein, he's already campaigning for Woman in Gold. Later this year we'll have a better idea. But if I could choose one role to represent him at the Oscars I would choose Macbeth after its trailer and Jobs' came out. TAU isn't an Oscar movie IMO and TLBO, well, it can surprise but I don't think Cianfrance will turn that boring book in an interesting film.

In 12YAS his accent was a bit off but his performance as Epps was incredible. He got a nod without any campaign! (the movie was praised everywhere and had other important nods so he would get one with or without campaign). Epps isn't a known person in US or anywhere, he just played an evil man, who would rape, hurt and kill slaves. Jobs is very different, people will wanna recognize the guy on screen so their demand will be big.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't take at face value his supposed comment that he was going to Nicaragua?  Maybe he is, maybe he isn't, but I wouldn't automatically assume that he was telling a stewardess the truth.



Nicaragua is pretty random. But then, he does seem to love Latin America, so idk.


----------



## everfaithful

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Nicaragua is pretty random. But then, he does seem to love Latin America, so idk.


It is a popular surfing locale so maybe.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> Jeez...  Most of the response I've seen on twitter and film blogs has been positive (other than those who cannot wrap their heads around the fact that no, Fincher and Bale are not involved and, no Michael doesn't look like Steve Jobs). *This trailer gives us no idea of the dialogues that we know are the heart of this movie. *That will be where Michael's performance succeeds or fails. I don't think this is the best trailer I've ever seen, or even the best for one of Michael's films this year (that's Macbeth), but it didn't fail.   *And a Lifetime movie? This is a film directed by Danny Boyle and written by Aaron Sorkin (whether you like how he writes or not, people have read this script and it isn't crap). *What Michael is doing is acting, not imitating. While Redmayne won the Oscar last year, there was a lot of better acting out there last year than his mostly physical performance. What is the point of imitating Jobs? As has been repeated here over and over, it's been done. The point of this film is to provide the best telling of this particular aspect of his story.


 Thanks.  Some people are reading too much into a trailer.What matter most is that he captures the essence of the subject. The general public and critics are not Jobs' worshippers.


----------



## libeth

Katespadegurl said:


> Fyi, someone tweeted a pic of Michael on flight to Nicaragua(????) through connecting flights(??? According to her Twitter feed) but then deleted the pic later. cehowell6 is her Twitter name if you wanna check it out.   I took a look before she deleted the pic, if yall are wondering if he's with anybody, he doesn't look like he's w anyone.


  Next time someone says the speculation is reaching fever pitch,I'll quote this tweet: 





> Had to delete the Fassy pic cause started getting too many randos asking if he was alone. Feels creepy. Twitter too big an ocean.


 It's business as usual for his fans.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Thanks.  Some people are reading too much into a trailer.What matter most is that he captures the essence of the subject. The general public and critics are not Jobs' worshippers.



Don't say that. Jobs was an extremely famous person and he still is. When people come and see Michael playing him, who doesn't look or speak like him, they might feel a bit disappointed. I wish the audience only cared about performance but when it comes to biographical films I don't think they will only pay attention to this. I'll watch it for sure but I don't know if other people will, even with great reviews. 

We can't forget it's getting a release along with other blockbusters so only in October we'll know what will happen. But I really don't see him getting nods with this role.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

Having said that I doubt anyone is expecting this to be a BO hit I think that the biggest obstacle this movie has is the fact that there is a general feeling that it's too soon for another movie about Jobs. Michael's appeareance is something people can be bothered by at first but they will eventually cave in if the reviews (and in general the marketing of the movie) are good enough to spark their interest. They need to make clear that this isn't a remake of the last one as many from that Facebook page bhb2014 posted seem to think ( speaking of which I'm even more confused about the accent thing now :weird: we have a guy there saying that he has a 'german accent' and another that 'he has no accent'. WTH? I mean, shouldn't accents be an objective thing?  ) but a look at the Jobs 'behind the scenes', the Jobs the public didn't get to really see and know.


----------



## bhb2014

Let's see how they will promote the film, it will make the whole difference. Based on the trailer reception they will make moves to make people see it's a new proposition, a new way of telling his story and that Michael is the perfect choice. Let's see.


----------



## bhb2014

Wosniak opinion on the trailer. A lot of inaccuracies and a bit exaggerated but he will watch it. He watched Jobs in 2013 and criticized inaccuracies too but he knows it's Hollywood anyway.

http://www.cnet.com/news/what-does-steve-wozniak-think-of-the-new-steve-jobs-trailer/

I doubt he will think what he thought about Jobs (2013) LOL

http://gizmodo.com/jobs-reviewed-by-steve-wozniak-1153771108


----------



## gingerglory

From the original Bloomberg article: Wozniak Says Scene in Jobs Trailer Is Fiction, Loves It Anyway

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ne-in-jobs-trailer-is-fiction-loves-it-anyway



> &#8220;The lines I heard spoken were not things I would say but carried the right message, at least partly,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I felt a lot of the real Jobs in the trailer, although a bit exaggerated.&#8221;



At least he feels the real Jobs and at least he is one of people who really knows Jobs.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> From the original Bloomberg article: Wozniak Says Scene in Jobs Trailer Is Fiction, Loves It Anyway
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ne-in-jobs-trailer-is-fiction-loves-it-anyway
> 
> 
> 
> At least he feels the real Jobs and at least he is one of people who really knows Jobs.



But he didn't refer to Michael specifically but the movie as a whole. He talked more about Rogen and how he didn't like his portrayal although he likes him as an actor. But yeah, he expects to be a good film, I hope he enjoys it better than the last one. He did enjoy watching it but inaccuracies were big. If Sorkin's script isn't that inaccurate it will be awesome. A few ones we all know they will exist, it's Hollywood


----------



## SigynLasgalen

gingerglory said:


> From the original Bloomberg article: Wozniak Says Scene in Jobs Trailer Is Fiction, Loves It Anyway
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ne-in-jobs-trailer-is-fiction-loves-it-anyway
> 
> 
> 
> At least he feels the real Jobs and at least he is one of people who really knows Jobs.




If someone like him saw Jobs there ..well...  well done (_again_) Michael!


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> But he didn't refer to Michael specifically but the movie as a whole. He talked more about Rogen and how he didn't like his portrayal although he likes him as an actor. But yeah, he expects to be a good film, I hope he enjoys it better than the last one. He did enjoy watching it but inaccuracies were big. If Sorkin's script isn't that inaccurate it will be awesome. A few ones we all know they will exist, it's Hollywood



It's just a creative movie. It's not a documentary. Not to mention even documentaries are subjective. I never expect Sorkin's Jobs to be accurate. I will just watch it as a drama. Wozniak doesn't expect it to be completely accurate either. He said he understands 





> Accuracy is second to entertainment in a movie like this.


 So I don't think accuracy would be something that is on his expectation's list and that interferes his enjoyment.

Also, even he didn't refer to Michael specifically, he clearly didn't feel the "not a good accent" and "not look like Steve Jobs at all" problems like some people do, otherwise he wouldn't say he felt a lot of real Jobs.

Speaking of accent, once the movie goes overseas, especially to the countries that don't speak English, I don't think there are a lot of people will care about how his American accent is. Although Apple is a globe brand which has millions of fans globally who buy their products religiously and know about Jobs, they don't really know the man and his story behind the doors. As long as the trailer and the upcoming marketing intrigue people and make them want to see the movie, I don't really worry about the oversea BO.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> If someone like him saw Jobs there ..well...  well done (_again_) Michael!



Wosniak also liked Kutcher performance LOL and he didn't say anything specific about Michael, only about how Jobs was shown. He didn't like Rogen's performance on the other hand, saying it wasn't him.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> It's just a creative movie. It's not a documentary. Not to mention even documentaries are subjective. I never expect Sorkin's Jobs to be accurate. I will just watch it as a drama. Wozniak doesn't expect it to be completely accurate either. He said he understands  So I don't think accuracy would be something that is on his expectation's list and that interferes his enjoyment.
> 
> Also, even he didn't refer to Michael specifically, he clearly didn't feel the "not a good accent" and "not look like Steve Jobs at all" problems like some people do, otherwise he wouldn't say he felt a lot of real Jobs.
> 
> Speaking of accent, once the movie goes overseas, especially to the countries that don't speak English, I don't think there are a lot of people will care about how his American accent is. Although Apple is a globe brand which has millions of fans globally who buy their products religiously and know about Jobs, they don't really know the man and his story behind the doors. As long as the trailer and the upcoming marketing intrigue people and make them want to see the movie, I don't really worry about the oversea BO.



Inaccuracy destroyed Jobs in 2013. If Sorkin's script isn't accurate as a whole, it will destroy it. But this is very hard to happen, specially because Wosniak was consulted and the script is based on a book authorized by Jobs himself =)

Jobs needs to work out in US. If people mock Michael's accent it will hurt the film at least in English speaking countries. The rest I agree, people who don't speak English might find it weird to see an actor who doesn't look like the real Jobs or speaks like him. Accent won't be an issue for them. If Jobs flops in US though...I don't think overseas BO will help it. 

But you know, if the movie is really good and gets praise reviews and a good marketing campaign it will spread globally and everything will be great.


----------



## Hackensack

Ironically, it's Michael's fans (like us) who obsess over the accent and listen for the Irish.  No one else does.  And so they don't hear it--what they hear and see is someone who doesn't look like Jobs (though he looks more like the older Jobs than Kutcher) but someone who captures the intensity.  As fans, we get nervous for him.  We shouldn't.  He's a great actor.
The trailer has over 2.4 million viewings in only a little over a day, which seems to indicate some interest.  (Of course at least 15 of those viewings are mine!)


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Ironically, it's Michael's fans (like us) who obsess over the accent and listen for the Irish.  No one else does.  And so they don't hear it--what they hear and see is someone who doesn't look like Jobs (though he looks more like the older Jobs than Kutcher) but someone who captures the intensity.  As fans, we get nervous for him.  We shouldn't.  He's a great actor.
> The trailer has over 2.4 million viewings in only a little over a day, which seems to indicate some interest.  (Of course at least 15 of those viewings are mine!)



My problem isn't with his accent, it's with how he sounds. He sounds like Michael, not Jobs. Jobs didn't speak like that. I don't care about looks but many people will. Again, if his performance is very good people won't care about it. Let's see if marketing will be good and the audience will wanna watch this film, this new story about Jobs.

Macbeth trailer got half of viewers in the same time or even a little more. And it's a much smaller movie and not an adaptation of Steve Jobs released by Universal. It was an obligation for Jobs to have two millions viewers in a day IMO.

I know I'm being boring, sorry. It's just that I got disappointed with the trailer, that's all. I love Michael and I'm sure he will give a good performance but he isn't playing Jobs for me, he didn't convince me in any moment. I like to watch adaptations in which I can recognize the guy on screen and this didn't happen with the trailer. I hope Michael proves me wrong in October! =)


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> Wosniak also liked Kutcher performance LOL



Re: Kutcher this is what he said about him:

_«I thought the acting throughout was good.I was attentive and   entertained but not greatly enough to recommend the movie. [..] _*I suspect a lot of  what was wrong with the film came from Ashton's own image of  Jobs.»

*That  to me isn't liking Kutcher's Jobs at  all. He is basically saying  that he is a 'good' actor but got Jobs's  character wrong. Ouch. 



> he didn't say anything specific about Michael, only about how Jobs was  shown.He didn't like Rogen's performance on the other hand, saying it  wasn't him.


He didn't say Michael's name but he was talking about the way _Jobs was portrayed_ in the trailer -- and you can't form an opinion about it without considering what we can see of Michael's performance. 

If he was bad and/or missed Jobs' 'essence' Wozniak would have pointed it out as he pointed out everything else he 'didn't like'.  

Also, where did he say something against Rogen's performance? In the article he just criticised _what_ they made the actor say. :wondering


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Re: Kutcher this is what he said about him:
> 
> _«I thought the acting throughout was good.I was attentive and   entertained but not greatly enough to recommend the movie. [..] _*I suspect a lot of  what was wrong with the film came from Ashton's own image of  Jobs.»
> 
> *That  to me isn't liking Kutcher's Jobs at  all. He is basically saying  that he is a 'good' actor but got Jobs's  character wrong. Ouch.
> 
> He didn't say Michael's name but he was talking about the way _Jobs was portrayed_ in the trailer -- and you can't form an opinion about it without considering what we can see of Michael's performance.
> 
> If he was bad and/or missed Jobs' 'essence' Wozniak would have pointed it out as he pointed out everything else he 'didn't like'.
> 
> Also, where did he say something against Rogen's performance? In the article he just criticised _what_ they made the actor say. :wondering



Ok, let's see. Wozniak said THIS about Kutcher. He did enjoy his performance in general and what you pointed out wasn't the last thing he said either. He was talking about something Ashton said that he didn't like.



> *I suspect a lot of what was wrong with the film came from Ashton's own image of Jobs. Ashton made some disingenuous and wrong statements about me recently (including my supposedly having said that the 'movie' was bad, which was probably Ashton believing pop press headlines) and that I didn't like the movie because I'm paid to consult on another one. These are examples of Ashton still being in character.* Either film would have paid me to consult, but the Jobs one already had a script written. I can't take that creative leadership from someone else. And I was turned off by the Jobs script. But I still hoped for a great movie.



http://gizmodo.com/jobs-reviewed-by-steve-wozniak-1153771108

Now this is him saying something negative about his performance 



> Wozniak, who levied similar criticism against the film in commenting on a Gizmodo article Thursday, said that although he generally "liked" Kutcher's acting, he thought the actor portrayed Jobs in a *one-sidedly glowing light.* "Ashton has too much of this 'fan' thing like a cult leader," Wozniak said. *"He could not see that [Jobs] had a lot of flaws in knowing how to run things and execute and make products that were worthwhile at his time there."*



http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/17/4630596/steve-wozniak-on-steve-jobs-movie-ashton-kutcher

What I meant is that he wasn't praising Michael's performance in the trailer, if he wanted to be specific about him he could have done that. But he only was specific about Rogen (although he did like what he saw after all) and a few inaccuracies.



> I would never accuse the graphical interface of being stolen. *I never made comments* to the effect that I had credit taken from me.





> *I don&#8217;t talk that way. The lines I heard spoken were not things I would say* but carried the right message, at least partly. I felt a lot of the real Jobs in the trailer, *although a bit exaggerated*.&#8221;



http://variety.com/2015/film/news/steve-wozniak-steve-jobs-trailer-1201533382/

Of course his opinion is WAY more positive about the new script than the last Jobs, like if it was even possible to be less accurate than that terrible script LOL But he wasn't all in love about it either. He liked the trailer but did mention inaccuracies and it being exaggerated. Anyway,in October we'll know more.


----------



## twiddlebird

Kyoko Karenina said:


> *I think the "generic" American accent actually comes from California because of Hollywood movies, TV and newscasters. I think the SoCal accent only started to deviate later because of all the valley girls and surfer boys, like, totally man.
> *
> As far as his accent in 12YAS, I actually didn't notice it was crappy because I was too engrossed in the movie! Maybe that'll happen with Jobs too, but then 12YAS didn't hinge entirely on his performance, and his performance didn't require a ton of just him talking, trying to make you believe he's a specific real life person who everyone living today has some awareness of. I keep trying to imagine him doing that one long scene from Hunger with the accent from the trailer (because that's the closest to the SJ script I could think of), and it seems like it'd be distracting. Why oh why did he even want to do this movie? Hubris?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm worried about. My ex was a tech guy, and that whole field practically worships Steve Jobs. Even though he was kind of a dick, which they see as simply a misunderstanding of his clear genius and perfectionism. No one cared about Zuckerberg like that,  lots of people don't like him (while secretly wanting to be him, lol), so TSN wasn't weighted with as many expectations. People keep comparing the two because of Sorkin, but they're really different. I think people expect more of this. Also, I think Steve Jobs was hot in his younger days! Lol.



Spoken like a Californian  LOL (just to be sure, not all culture in the US only originates from the coasts). Since my major at University was Anthropology, I can say with some "authority" (authority derived from partying with linguistics majors) that the "generic" American accent doesn't originate from California, but is actually natively a midwestern accent. Many linguists peg it to Iowa. However, don't take my word for it, here's a wikipedia about it: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_American#/media/File:Map_General_American.svg

That said, many midwesterners migrated to California over the last century, so that can explain some things.

His accent in 12YAS could always be explained away by the fact that it was a period piece, and you never knew when his character had immigrated, or if English was his native language, etc. That's a little different for an actual biographical figure where an audience might be more familiar with them. There's no room for mistakes in his delivery. IMO, his accent is pretty terrible.

It looks to me that his accent was self-coached. He likes to watch YouTube videos and teach himself. I'm sure that's what he's done here, too. He has got to stop doing that. He's too damn frugal to get real professional help, but he needs to wise up and realize that this is going to be a problem for him if he expects to play roles like this. Either he needs to give up on playing Americans, or lose any expectation that American audiences are going to take him seriously as an actor that can play Americans. This could be seriously limiting to him.


----------



## gingerglory

twiddlebird said:


> It looks to me that his accent was self-coached. He likes to watch YouTube videos and teach himself. I'm sure that's what he's done here, too.



He had a dialect coach for 12 years a Slave. 

http://articles.latimes.com/2013/se...llywood-dialect-coach-michael-buster-20130929



> As the story of a free black man kidnapped and sold into slavery in the pre-Civil War United States, "12 Years a Slave" called for a variety of Southern accents. "We don't know what slaves sounded like in the 1840s, so I just used rural samples from Mississippi and Louisiana" for actor Chiwetel Ejiofor, Buster said. "And the same thing for [Michael] Fassbender &#8212; rural Louisiana. And then for Benedict [Cumberbatch], I found some real upper-class New Orleanians from the '30s. And then I also worked with Lupita Nyong'o, who's Kenyan but she did her training at Yale. So she really shifted her speech so she could do American speech."



The only self-coached speech he mentioned are both to listen to Ian Mckellen for Xmen and Macbeth. Both are nothing to do with American accent. Let's not just jump to the generalization and conclusion yet. At least, wait for the promotions. I'm sure there will be a question of "How do you prepare playing Jobs" along the way, which could lead something about accent as well.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> Ok, let's see. Wozniak said THIS about Kutcher. He did enjoy his performance in general and what you pointed out wasn't the last thing he said either. *He was talking about something Ashton said that he didn't like.*
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/jobs-reviewed-by-steve-wozniak-1153771108
> 
> Now this is him saying something negative about his performance
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/17/4630596/steve-wozniak-on-steve-jobs-movie-ashton-kutcher



Nope. I posted the part of his comment regarding his perfomance I  just left out the polemic that had nothing to do with what we were talking about. The second article you mention in fact  talks about what Wozniak was hinting with the "_ I suspect a lot of what was wrong with the film came  from Ashton's own image of Jobs._" bit and that he expressed more clearly in other interviews like the one you posted = the fact that Ashton's portrayal was affected by the (wrong and incomplete) image he gave to his Jobs. The verge.com put "liked" between  quoting marks for a reason.  



> What I meant is that he wasn't praising Michael's performance in the trailer, if he wanted to be specific about him he could have done that. But he only was specific about Rogen (although he did like what he saw after all) and a few inaccuracies.


He was specific about Rogen because the actor was playing _him_ and because the major issue he has with the trailer is what they made his character say. 

Otherwise he has been pretty generic about everything ( and rightly so since it is just a trailer and as far as we know our opinions could change when we see the whole movie). 

Anyway regardless of how specific it is or not, to say that "_I felt a lot of the real Jobs_" is a sort of 'praise' and it is definitely a good sign regarding Michael's portrayal because since he doesn't look at all like  Steve Jobs his credibility in the role rely _completely_ on his ability to capture his personality etc  and Wozniak didn't felt the need to point out something  wrong or off about him (as he did with AK *here* for example) on the contrary he felt compelled to make such positive ( if cautious ) statements. 




> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/steve-wozniak-steve-jobs-trailer-1201533382/
> 
> Of course his opinion is WAY more positive about the new script than the last Jobs, like if it was even possible to be less accurate than that terrible script LOL But he wasn't all in love about it either. He liked the trailer but did mention inaccuracies and it being exaggerated. Anyway,in October we'll know more.


Yeah, he isn't in love with it ( it is just a trailer after all) and he mentioned some inaccuracies  but also pointed out that "even people who were there have different memories" and that while "films about Apple rarely depict the real events accurately [..] the overall meaning is often correct". 

At the end he seems really positive about it ( he knows how Hollywood works and which degree of accuracy and exaggeration to expect from this kind of movies)  and personally, for now, I take it as a good sign. We'll see. Finger crossed.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Nope. I posted the part of his comment regarding his perfomance I  just left out the polemic that had nothing to do with what we were talking about. The second article you mention in fact  talks about what Wozniak was hinting with the "_ I suspect a lot of what was wrong with the film came  from Ashton's own image of Jobs._" bit and that he expressed more clearly in other interviews like the one you posted = the fact that Ashton's portrayal was affected by the (wrong and incomplete) image he gave to his Jobs. The verge.com put "liked" between  quoting marks for a reason.
> 
> He was specific about Rogen because the actor was playing _him_ and because the major issue he has with the trailer is what they made his character say.
> 
> Otherwise he has been pretty generic about everything ( and rightly so since it is just a trailer and as far as we know our opinions could change when we see the whole movie).
> 
> Anyway regardless of how specific it is or not, to say that "_I felt a lot of the real Jobs_" is a sort of 'praise' and it is definitely a good sign regarding Michael's portrayal because since he doesn't look at all like  Steve Jobs his credibility in the role rely _completely_ on his ability to capture his personality etc  and Wozniak didn't felt the need to point out something  wrong or off about him (as he did with AK *here* for example) on the contrary he felt compelled to make such positive ( if cautious ) statements.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he isn't in love with it ( it is just a trailer after all) and he mentioned some inaccuracies  but also pointed out that "even people who were there have different memories" and that while "films about Apple rarely depict the real events accurately [..] the overall meaning is often correct".
> 
> At the end he seems really positive about it ( he knows how Hollywood works and which degree of accuracy and exaggeration to expect from this kind of movies)  and personally, for now, I take it as a good sign. We'll see. Finger crossed.



Tired of discussing this LOL he liked Kutcher despite saying he had an incomplete image of Jobs. What killed the movie for him was the script since he enjoyed performances overall. He said he even approved the guy who played him. That's how I interpreted his words.

About Michael, he never mentioned him, he said that the trailer portrayed well Jobs. Again, if he wanted he could have been specific about the actor if he wanted to IMO. He was talking in general. And Wozniak knows how Hollywood works, he won't be worried about how Michael looks either. I rather wait until the movie comes out =)

I'm happy the guy enjoyed the trailer but I'm worried about what he said about accuracy and an exaggerate portrayal of Jobs. I kinda felt that too and it might be a negative thing about the film.

 Let's wait and see but I, personally, wasn't happy with the trailer, I expected more from Michael and I don't like how they are showing Jobs either. As much as I liked how the script was written, this movie sounds very exaggerated towards Jobs jerk side and I don't think it will bring anything interesting about him. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth will be released in Italy on December 31st.

https://mobile.twitter.com/ciakmag/status/615874879980748800


----------



## Hackensack

> "I felt a lot of the real Jobs in that trailer"


 sounds extremely complimentary.  As for 12YAS, why are we suddenly now assuming that the accent was bad?  Again, it's his fans who obsess over it--I didn't see a single film review that did.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Does it really matter if actors are 100% accurate with accents? Their job is to act, not impersonate. Some actors are better at replicating accents than others, Michael isn't one of the better ones according to Americans. I'm not qualified to judge his American accents, sound ok to me. But I can evaluate his range of British accents and he's very good with them. Ultimately it's his acting that matters and he always delivers on that front.


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> sounds extremely complimentary.  As for 12YAS, why are we suddenly now assuming that the accent was bad?  Again, it's his fans who obsess over it--I didn't see a single film review that did.



I don't think it was good but many films have actors with accents that aren't perfect. I had no problems with his accent in 12 Years, his performance was amazing so I didn't even care about it in the end. Again, in Jobs what concerns me is him playing a good Jobs, not his accent.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Does it really matter if actors are 100% accurate with accents? Their job is to act, not impersonate. Some actors are better at replicating accents than others, Michael isn't one of the better ones according to Americans. I'm not qualified to judge his American accents, sound ok to me. But I can evaluate his range of British accents and he's very good with them. Ultimately it's his acting that matters and he always delivers on that front.



LOL I think it matters if actors are accurate with their accents when they are playing a real person. How would you feel if some American actor was playing I don't know Churchill or even david beckham but had a weird American twinge to their English accent? Wouldn't that sound weird/odd to you?

But yeah michaels always brings it with his acting so not worried about him. He was very good with his English and German  accents in Inglorious bastards from what I can tell, and he looked really good in that movie too, sighhh. I think Michael is only terrible with his American accents, he can do European ones just fine


----------



## pearlyqueen

It does happen with American actors too, we can hear Americanisms coming through that you probably aren't aware of. Some American actors are good at the standard south of England middle class accent - Johnny Depp springs to mind - but I've yet to hear one deliver a passable London/Cockney accent or any other regional ones.


----------



## miasharma

Oh good so you agree with me. Nice (I'm assuming this post is in response to me but if not, just ignore this hahahaha)


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> It does happen with American actors too, we can hear Americanisms coming through that you probably aren't aware of. Some American actors are good at the standard south of England middle class accent - Johnny Depp springs to mind - but I've yet to hear one deliver a passable London/Cockney accent or any other regional ones.



Oops what a mess, I wrote me last post in response to this post but forgot to quote you hahahah. Too early in the morning to be doing this lol


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Oops what a mess, I wrote me last post in response to this post but forgot to quote you hahahah. Too early in the morning to be doing this lol



I agree with you. Accent is a very hard thing and Americans, Europeans and many other nationalities have difficulty with them, it's normal. 

But I was watching the trailer again and I found out what's bothering me and not only in Jobs but in also other movies Michael did: it's not his accent, it's HOW he speaks. It seems he kinda speaks with his teeth clenched or something like it, I don't know how to explain this LOL it's not always, I think it's when he gets angry, like in this scene of Shame below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE2NuKD-U4g 

I still love him, it's just an observation  it doesn't make him bad, it's just how he speaks anyway. It bothers ME now and then but it isn't a major issue either. He's so good in his performances that I forget about it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Well I agree that British/Irish/American actors are very rarely spot on with accents from other English speaking countries, or even regional ones within their own countries. Some regional accents in all countries are very hard to replicate unless by someone skilled at mimicry. I'd question if it's really important as long as it's passable, most audiences are forgiving to a certain degree.. especially if the acting is top quality.


----------



## italian style

Ahah happy his italian dubber is great!!!so we just have to enjoy michael amazing acting talent...


----------



## italian style

Ohhh it takes so long!!!i know i will live that movie.the trailer is amazing and after frank and slow west (i really did not like them...)i need to see hom moving on with his career as he deserves.

I was reffering to the news that we will have machbet in december....


----------



## pearlyqueen

italian style said:


> Ohhh it takes so long!!!i know i will live that movie.the trailer is amazing and after frank and slow west (i really did not like them...)i need to see hom moving on with his career as he deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> I was reffering to the news that we will have machbet in december....




Oh ok! I guess you will have Macbeth dubbed then?


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Ahah happy his italian dubber is great!!!so we just have to enjoy michael amazing acting talent...



Ooooh you will watch it dubbed in Italy? Such a shame, it seems he ruled with his Shakespeare accent in Macbeth  Anyway, it will be worth it just to see his performance anyway.


----------



## italian style

I don t know but i would love to watch in the original version subtitled in italian..but fot jobs and other movies i don t have to worry for his accent...also jobs seems very very good to me:i don t know how his acting moves me so much...


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> About Michael, he never mentioned him, he said that the trailer portrayed well Jobs. Again, if he wanted he could have been specific about the actor if he wanted to IMO. He was talking in general. And Wozniak knows how Hollywood works, he won't be worried about how Michael looks either. I rather wait until the movie comes out =)
> 
> I'm happy the guy enjoyed the trailer but I'm worried about what he said about accuracy and an exaggerate portrayal of Jobs. I kinda felt that too and it might be a negative thing about the film.
> 
> Let's wait and see but I, personally, wasn't happy with the trailer, I expected more from Michael and I don't like how they are showing Jobs either. As much as I liked how the script was written, this movie sounds very exaggerated towards Jobs jerk side and I don't think it will bring anything interesting about him. Hope I'm wrong!



Can you please explain to me how can you say that "_I felt a lot of the real Jobs_" without considering the way Jobs is portrayed by the actor that is playing him?  Sorry, but it really doesn't make sense. 

I mean, it's ok being worried and all, I am too. But we can't twist words and facts to fit our worries and impressions. 

Re: the accuracy and the exaggeration it seems Wozniak was talking about the way things are dramatized to fit what Hollywood needs in a movie like that but he also made sure to point out that taking that in consideration they seem to have got the 'essence' right. Even with the part he had problems with he said that it partly "carried the right message" and also specified how accuracy is  at the end relative since it is impossible to find two person that  remember the same event in the same way. 

Basically as I see it that article says to us that what he saw (including Michael) impressed him in a positive way and all the objections he has are "quibbles". Of course this is just a first impression and everything can change but still ... after those words I am defintiely more confident. 

Key word: positivity.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Can you please explain to me how can you say that "_I felt a lot of the real Jobs_" without considering the way Jobs is portrayed by the actor that is playing him?  Sorry, but it really doesn't make sense.
> 
> I mean, it's ok being worried and all, I am too. But we can't twist words and facts to fit our worries and impressions.
> 
> Re: the accuracy and the exaggeration it seems Wozniak was talking about the way things are dramatized to fit what Hollywood needs in a movie like that but he also made sure to point out that taking that in consideration they seem to have got the 'essence' right. Even with the part he had problems with he said that it partly "carried the right message" and also specified how accuracy is  at the end relative since it is impossible to find two person that  remember the same event in the same way.
> 
> Basically as I see it that article says to us that what he saw (including Michael) impressed him in a positive way and all the objections he has are "quibbles". Of course this is just a first impression and everything can change but still ... after those words I am defintiely more confident.
> 
> Key word: positivity.



How can you say that "I felt a lof of the real Jobs" means exactly that he loved Michael in the trailer? The movie is called STEVE JOBS, he could have said that the TRAILER seemed to show the real Jobs, not necessarily his performance. I think I might have exaggerated but I think you wanna believe he loved Michael in the trailer and we can't say that either. Overall, we can say his reception was better than Jobs (2013) LOL Let's wait for his veredict in October.

You are twisting his words too LOL I know we are all fans and we wanna defend his movies and performances A LOT but we can't ignore negative things, I can't. I'm not confident at all about this project after watching this trailer and I don't see Michael getting an Oscar nod, even though Jobs was made to be nominated in awards season. And even if Wozniak likes it despite inaccuracies and an exaggerated vision (it's Hollywood, we can't forget that), does it mean it will be awesome? Opinion is relative. 

For instance, there were people who worked in Apple and really enjoyed Jobs (2013) because they found it a good entertainment. You can read it below to see how POV changes depending on the person. This is what Daniel Kottke said about Kutcher's performance and then Wyle's:



> *Well, Ashtons very good. I have no complaints with him at all, no complaints with his portrayal of Jobs. The complaint that people would rightly have about the film is that it portrays Woz as not having the same vision as Steve Jobs, which is really unfair.*





> *Noah Wyle was just uncannily close to Jobs. Just unbelievable. I found myself thinking it was actually Steve on the screen*



http://insights.dice.com/2013/08/16/early-apple-employees-talk-memories-of-steve-jobs-new-movie-2

So we have to choose which opinion matters to us. Wozniak thought Ashton was good but he showed only one side of Jobs. Kottke said that Ashton was pretty good and also that Noah Wyle was basically Jobs on screen in Pirates of Silicon Valley.

Again, I know Wozniak had a mostly positive reception to the trailer but he pointed out things that matter to ME. I hate inaccuracies in adapted screenplays, specially invented ones, that's just my POV (I HATED The Imitation Game). And I think we won't see Jobs on screen, just an actor giving a good performance in an exaggerated film about his awful side as a person. Nothing new about Jobs that will attract the audience, unless they make a better second trailer and a hell of a marketing campaign. I hope I'm wrong  though


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> Macbeth will be released in Italy on December 31st.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ciakmag/status/615874879980748800



Thanks for the info! I can't wait to see it. *-* 

Speaking of release dates......... _ Weinstein__!!!!!_  What the hell are you waiting for?!?!?! xD


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Thanks for the info! I can't wait to see it. *-*
> 
> Speaking of release dates......... _ Weinstein__!!!!!_  What the hell are you waiting for?!?!?! xD



Weinstein will destroy this film LOL he'll give a December 25th or 31st release to Macbeth. He doesn't care about it, he cares about Carol and Hateful Eight mostly. Right now he cares about Woman In Gold and Southpow but this films have mixed reviews already, besides early releases...NO WAY they will get Oscar nods. Awards season is crowded already, they won't make it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oscars and awards are only the icing on a cake and shouldn't be regarded as that important. Who cares if Michael never wins an Oscar? Doesn't make him a lesser actor.


----------



## mchris55

I know it's early, but this year is really shaping up to be a year of performances as opposed to films isn't it? There are many BIG names in many of the crowded categories. This year could really be intriguing.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I know it's early, but this year is really shaping up to be a year of performances as opposed to films isn't it? There are many BIG names in many of the crowded categories. This year could really be intriguing.



It's very crowded and we're only in July LOL But we can't forget some performances people predict which end up snubbed. I remember when Naomi Watts was predicted for Diana, Chastain had four (or more?) films last year and ended up snubbed, The Dark Knight was snubbed as best film, etc. 

I love seeing how predictions change as soon as films are being released and either disappoint or confirm expectations  It's a fun game to follow.


----------



## pearlyqueen

italian style said:


> I don t know but i would love to watch in the original version subtitled in italian..but fot jobs and other movies i don t have to worry for his accent...also jobs seems very very good to me:i don t know how his acting moves me so much...




Well you know, you've highlighted what's REALLY important amid all this talk of Oscars and awards - that Michael's acting moves you so much. That's what he's aiming for when he puts his heart and soul into a performance, not trophies to stick in his bathroom! [emoji3]


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> How can you say that "I felt a lof of the real Jobs" means exactly that he loved Michael in the trailer? The movie is called STEVE JOBS, he could have said that the TRAILER seemed to show the real Jobs, not necessarily his performance. I think I might have exaggerated but I think you wanna believe he loved Michael in the trailer and we can't say that either. Overall, we can say his reception was better than Jobs (2013) LOL Let's wait for his veredict in October.
> 
> You are twisting his words too LOL I know we are all fans and we wanna defend his movies and performances A LOT but we can't ignore negative things, I can't. I'm not confident at all about this project after watching this trailer and I don't see Michael getting an Oscar nod, even though Jobs was made to be nominated in awards season. And even if Wozniak likes it despite inaccuracies and an exaggerated vision (it's Hollywood, we can't forget that), does it mean it will be awesome? Opinion is relative.
> 
> For instance, there were people who worked in Apple and really enjoyed Jobs (2013) because they found it a good entertainment. You can read it below to see how POV changes depending on the person. This is what Daniel Kottke said about Kutcher's performance and then Wyle's:
> 
> 
> http://insights.dice.com/2013/08/16/early-apple-employees-talk-memories-of-steve-jobs-new-movie-2
> 
> So we have to choose which opinion matters to us. Wozniak thought Ashton was good but he showed only one side of Jobs. Kottke said that Ashton was pretty good and also that Noah Wyle was basically Jobs on screen in Pirates of Silicon Valley.
> 
> Again, I know Wozniak had a mostly positive reception to the trailer but he pointed out things that matter to ME. I hate inaccuracies in adapted screenplays, specially invented ones, that's just my POV (I HATED The Imitation Game). And I think we won't see Jobs on screen, just an actor giving a good performance in an exaggerated film about his awful side as a person. Nothing new about Jobs that will attract the audience, unless they make a better second trailer and a hell of a marketing campaign. I hope I'm wrong  though




And to show the real Jobs what do you need if not also a performance  that can make you feel who Jobs was? How can you feel the real Jobs with an actor  not doing it right? 

I'm not saying that Wozniak is in love with  Michael's portrayal  but that so far, with what he saw, he seems positive  about it. And the fact that a person who actually knows Jobs (and it is not scared to say what he thinks) is okay  with it and didn't feel the need to point out _anything_ bad  regarding him makes me confident that Michael managed to understand and  got who Jobs was well enough. And that is what to me is important. Oscar worthy? I don't know. Too soon to say. 


Kottke ( that as said in the article consulted on the early versions of the script of "Jobs" ) seems enthusiast about everyone playing Jobs . In that interview he points out other inaccurancies regarding the movie other than Wozniak's portrayal so I wonder how much of that 'artistic license' he was talking about extended to Kutcher's portrayal? On what he based his opinion of his performance - on the way he was able to mimic Jobs? Was he okay with the fact that they gave us an incomplete image of Jobs?

I don't think we have to choose which opinion matter the most but to  consider them all and understand them. They both agree Kutcher's acting  was good. They both agree there were inaccourancies. Their opinions seems to differ when it come to how much those inaccourancies affect  the overall portrayal of Jobs and Kutcher's responsability.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> It's very crowded and we're only in July LOL But we can't forget some performances people predict which end up snubbed. I remember when Naomi Watts was predicted for Diana, Chastain had four (or more?) films last year and ended up snubbed, The Dark Knight was snubbed as best film, etc.
> 
> I love seeing how predictions change as soon as films are being released and either disappoint or confirm expectations  It's a fun game to follow.



Yes, with each rollout of trailers and films there will be something to talk about. It will even happen when some films aren't released in certain parts of the globe, cough. This year looks like it will be fun!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Yes, with each rollout of trailers and films there will be something to talk about. It will even happen when some films aren't released in certain parts of the globe, cough. This year looks like it will be fun!!



Some people are talking about The Program just because Stephen Frears is directing it and the movie doesn't even have an US distributor LOL That's how names matter at this time. Anyone with a big name is included  But I'm excited!


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> And to show the real Jobs what do you need if not also a performance  that can make you feel who Jobs was? How can you feel Jobs with an actor  not doing it right?
> 
> I'm not saying that Wozniak is in love with  Michael's portrayal  but that so far, with what he saw, he seems positive  about it. And the fact that a person who actually knows Jobs (and it is not scared to say what he thinks) is okay  with it and didn't feel the need to point out _anything_ bad  regarding him makes me confident that Michael managed to understand and  got who Jobs was well enough. And that is what to me is important. Oscar worthy? I don't know. Too soon to say.
> 
> 
> Kottke ( that as said in the article consulted on the early versions of the script of "Jobs" ) seems enthusiast about everyone playing Jobs . In that interview he points out other inaccurancies regarding the movie other than Wozniak's portrayal so I wonder how much of that 'artistic license' he was talking about extended to Kutcher's portrayal? On what he based his opinion of his performance - on the way he was able to mimic Jobs? Was he okay with the fact that they gave us an incomplete image of Jobs?
> 
> I don't think we have to choose which opinion matter the most but to  consider them all and understand them. They both agree Kutcher's acting  was good. They both agree there were inaccourancies. Their opinions seems to differ when it come to how much those inaccourancies affect  the overall portrayal of Jobs and Kutcher's responsability.



In a nutshell, I just wanted to say that opinion differs. Kottke knew Jobs a lot and enjoyed a lot Kutcher's performance. The same for Wozniak but he had some negative points about his performance. It depends on the POV. Even if Wozniak hates or loves Steve Jobs later this year, it won't make any difference to me. 

I don't know if the audience will buy this idea and will wanna watch AGAIN another story about Jobs which apparently doesn't bring anything new. It just shows what everybody knows in a different way, with BIG names involved, that's it. Let's see


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> *LOL I think it matters if actors are accurate with their accents when they are playing a real person. How would you feel if some American actor was playing I don't know Churchill or even david beckham but had a weird American twinge to their English accent? Wouldn't that sound weird/odd to you?*
> 
> But yeah michaels always brings it with his acting so not worried about him. He was very good with his English and German  accents in Inglorious bastards from what I can tell, and he looked really good in that movie too, sighhh. I think Michael is only terrible with his American accents, he can do European ones just fine



I agree. If he's playing an actual biographical figure, he really has to get the accent right because people already have a familiarity with the character.

That's not to say that he can just brush off speaking American accents, though. He's mentioned that he's wanted to work with directors that are quite known for creating films that often have a regional quality about them, and accents are important for that. The Cohen brothers come to mind - he's on record stating he wants to work with them.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I agree. If he's playing an actual biographical figure, he really has to get the accent right because people already have a familiarity with the character.
> 
> That's not to say that he can just brush off speaking American accents, though. He's mentioned that he's wanted to work with directors that are quite known for creating films that often have a regional quality about them, and accents are important for that. The Cohen brothers come to mind - he's on record stating he wants to work with them.



I think that when you're playing an important and RECENT public figure (Jobs died in 2011 and created one of the most valuable companies in history), it's important to at least sound and act like the person. Visually I don't care, that's why I didn't find Michael's choice as Jobs bad like many people did. If the guy can plays the character and reminds us of him on screen it's gold. In the trailer I didn't see Jobs but maybe watching the movie I'll change my mind


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> In a nutshell, I just wanted to say that opinion   differs. Kottke knew Jobs a lot and enjoyed a lot Kutcher's   performance. The same for Wozniak but he had some negative points about   his performance. It depends on the POV. Even if Wozniak hates or loves   Steve Jobs later this year, it won't make any difference to me.



Opinions differ, yep, but some things aren't 'subjective' that's why  they agreed on certain points. 

Anyway, yes, I agree that their opinions shouldn't make a difference regarding our enjoyment  and   opinion of the movie and the performance in general but,  personally,  when it come to the analysis of the  accuracy of Michael's  portrayal (  acting-wise ) I will take ALSO  in consideration  what Wozniak  (and all the people that actually knew  Jobs) have to say  on the matter -  positive or negative. 




> *I don't know if the audience* will buy this idea and *will wanna watch AGAIN another story about Jobs *which    apparently doesn't bring anything new. It just shows what everybody    knows in a different way, with BIG names involved, that's it. Let's see


As   I said in one of my previous posts that^ is the biggest obstacle they   have: try to make people see why the movie should be worth their time   and that it is not a remake or something. Even though what really matter   to me is the critical reception. But, yeah, let's see. 




bhb2014 said:


> Weinstein will destroy this film LOL he'll give a  December 25th or 31st release to Macbeth. He doesn't care about it, he  cares about Carol and Hateful Eight mostly. Right now he cares about  Woman In Gold and Southpow but this films have mixed reviews already,  besides early releases...NO WAY they will get Oscar nods. Awards season  is crowded already, they won't make it.



:censor:


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> I agree. If he's playing an actual biographical figure, he really has to get the accent right because people already have a familiarity with the character.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not to say that he can just brush off speaking American accents, though. He's mentioned that he's wanted to work with directors that are quite known for creating films that often have a regional quality about them, and accents are important for that. The Cohen brothers come to mind - he's on record stating he wants to work with them.




Up to a point but how many people actually know what Steve Jobs sounded like? Michael gave an acclaimed performance in Hunger without looking that much like Bobby Sands, and most people aren't that aware if his accent in Hunger was totally authentic either.  His weakness with American accents is never likely to improve but thus far it hasn't prevented him being hotly in demand. There are many directors he would like to work with, some will happen, others not, but an actor with his talent and recognition will always be sought after.


----------



## Lilmix

Of course accents matter
If they didn't why would actors even bother to put them on. The validity of a good accent can only be wavered if it's a comedy, or a film with high entertainment factor IMO.
A drama with heavy dialogue will require good accents.
There are numerous films that although you enjoyed them overall when the the accent of an actor with a major part was not great you remembered it. 
You might have liked the film overall but the actor with the not convincing accent stuck in your mind and that actors ability to not grasp the accent well is often negatively attributed to their performance, even if just a small amount.
This is normal for most people.

I have not seen the trailer and wont now as I would prefer not to be deterred from seeing the film in it's entirety.

So my opinion on accents has nothing to do with Michaels performance. Only what I know to be true. Accents matter. On the other hand when they are done perfectly they appreciated as well. 
Several English actors who manage to get various American accents go up in my estimation as do Americans who excellently manage to handle the various British accents. Its is  an important part of an actors ability and range and should not be dismissed.

I do think that to say people dont know what Jobs sounded like is not entirely true. Because if I didn't know but wanted to I could Google and see several speeches. 

Most bio films (not all) are of people long dead or of there much younger selves (unless its a timelife one) and therefore comparison is less likely. 

If Michael acts well he will get credit without a doubt.


----------



## bhb2014

SigynLasgalen said:


> Opinions differ, yep, but some things aren't 'subjective' that's why  they agreed on certain points.
> 
> Anyway, yes, I agree that their opinions shouldn't make a difference regarding our enjoyment  and   opinion of the movie and the performance in general but,  personally,  when it come to the analysis of the  accuracy of Michael's  portrayal (  acting-wise ) I will always take ALSO  in consideration  what Wozniak  (and all the people that actually knew  Jobs) have to say  on the matter -  positive or negative.
> 
> 
> As   I said in one of my previous posts that^ is the biggest obstacle they   have: try to make people see why the movie should be worth their time   and that it is not a remake or something. Even though what really matter   to me is the critical reception. But, yeah, let's see.



I don't think so. The same person can be seen in many different ways by people who know her. The same way Kottke liked Kutcher, Wozniak had some issues despite a general approval, and someone else who knew Jobs might have HATED him or completely loved him. Just opinions 

As much as I love reading people's views on films and performances, I always have my personal one, regardless any of them. If I mention here how many times I disagreed with the Academy and critics opinions...hahaha But when it comes to awards season, if Wozniak loves the film but critics don't get too excited, it won't be good IMO. His opinion isn't the only one that counts only, he's ONE person who knew Jobs. If critics and people who met Jobs in general agree that the movie is good so as Michael, then it would be really cool 

I agree about the film! Honestly, I think they need to make a better trailer, a clearer one showing that this new version will bring something much more interesting and cooler than previous ones. Seriously, I watched Pirates and Jobs and, by watching Steve Jobs trailer, I didn't see anything special about it, except for the amazing team behind it and on screen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lilmix said:


> Of course accents matter
> 
> If they didn't why would actors even bother to put them on. The validity of a good accent can only be wavered if it's a comedy, or a film with high entertainment factor.
> 
> A drama with heavy dialogue will require good accents.
> 
> There are numerous films that although you enjoyed them overall when the the accent of an actor with a major part was not great you remembered it.
> 
> You might have liked the film overall but the actor with the not convincing accent stuck in your mind and that actors ability to not grasp the accent well is often negatively attributed to their performance.
> 
> This is normal for most people.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen the trailer and wont now as I would prefer not to be deterred from seeing the film in it's entirety.
> 
> 
> 
> So my opinion on accents has nothing to do with Michaels performance. Only what I know to be true. Accents matter. On the other hand when they are done perfectly they appreciated as well.
> 
> Several English actors who manage to get various American accents go up in my estimation as do Americans who excellently manage to handle the various British accents. Its is  an important part of an actors ability and range and should not be dismissed.




I'm not saying accents don't matter at all, just they don't have to be 100% accurate, either for audience enjoyment or critical acclaim. Case in point - Helen Mirren won the best actress Oscar for her portrayal of the Queen. She neither looks like the queen or particularly sounds like her, but she's a great actress and portrayed her superbly. I don't recall people having issues with her voice and appearance not matching the queen. Now I don't for a minute think that Michael will win an Oscar for this, but that's not important. I also agree with a previous poster who fears that the biggest problem Jobs will face is general lack of interest in another film about him. 

When it comes to accent ability some actors are better than others, but I would prefer to watch an actor who can deliver as an actor rather than a less talented one who is a better voice mimic. Yes it's good when an actor can nail an accent, but I can't think of any American actors whose range extends to regional British accents - the only accurate ones I've heard are the standard south of England accents. 

I can't help but wonder if highly accurate American accents are so important to American studios and audiences, why they don't cast American actors in the roles? I can only surmise that the overall objective is not to suspend audience belief that they are actually (in this case) watching Jobs himself. Instead the film is offering an insight into the man's psyche and motivation and the effect that had on his family, colleagues and the wider world. If that is the case there is no reason at all why Michael can't deliver here.


----------



## SigynLasgalen

bhb2014 said:


> I don't think so. The same person can be seen in many different ways by people who know her. The same way Kottke liked Kutcher, Wozniak had some issues despite a general approval, and someone else who knew Jobs might have HATED him or completely loved him. Just opinions



That's why I said 'certain' things. I doubt Wozniak could deny that Kutcher managed to capture some of Jobs' mannierisms  as Kottke couldn't say that it was an accurate movie for example. Those are _facts_. Not subject to opinions. How much you like those elements and how much they are important for someone's enjoyment of the movie it is what is subjective. 



> As much as I love reading people's views on films and performances, I  always have my personal one, regardless any of them. If I mention here  how many times I disagreed with the Academy and critics  opinions...hahaha But when it comes to awards season, if Wozniak loves  the film but critics don't get too excited, it won't be good IMO. His  opinion isn't the only one that counts only, he's ONE person who knew  Jobs. If critics and people who met Jobs in general agree that the movie  is good so as Michael, then it would be really cool


First, taking in consideration what someone that knew Jobs personally thinks about how an actor managed or failed to capture him it's not the same to take in consideration the opinion of the critics or the Academy about movies and performances. :weird: 

Second there is a reason why I said *ALSO* consider his opinion ( _and_ that of others that knew Jobs). I'm not saying that we should base our opinion _only _on what he said but that to form a valid opinion about something we have to consider everything that could inform us about it.  




> I agree about the film! Honestly, I think they need to make a better  trailer, a clearer one showing that this new version will bring  something much more interesting and cooler than previous ones.  Seriously, I watched Pirates and Jobs and, by watching Steve Jobs  trailer, I didn't see anything special about it, except for the amazing  team behind it and on screen.


I don't know.. I personally was intrigued by it but I see why some were not. Let's hope they find a way and that everything goes well.


----------



## bhb2014

*


SigynLasgalen said:



			That's why I said 'certain' things. I doubt Wozniak could deny that Kutcher managed to capture some of Jobs' mannierisms  as Kottke couldn't say that it was an accurate movie for example. Those are facts. Not subject to opinions. How much you like those elements and how much they are important for someone's enjoyment of the movie it is what is subjective.
		
Click to expand...

*


SigynLasgalen said:


> First, taking in consideration what someone that knew Jobs personally thinks about how an actor managed or failed to capture him it's not the same to take in consideration the opinion of the critics or the Academy about movies and performances. :weird:
> 
> Second there is a reason why I said *ALSO* consider his opinion ( _and_ that of others that knew Jobs). I'm not saying that we should base our opinion _only _on what he said but that to form a valid opinion about something we have to consider everything that could inform us about it.
> 
> 
> I don't know.. I personally was intrigued by it but I see why some were not. Let's hope they find a way and that everything goes well.



I was talking about their OPINIONS about Jobs and Kutcher's performance. They're subjective. So subjective that they were different and both knew the real Jobs. The only things in common were FACTS about the real story. And we all know how much that movie changed many things and it flopped badly.

I was talking about awards. Wozniak can LOVE Steve Jobs but if critics don't and the audience doesn't, do you think Academy will care about what he thinks? LOL That's what I meant. I was talking about awards. And the opposite can happen too: Wozniak hates it but the audience and critics love it. Awards will come, regardless Wozniak's opinion.

I'm so disappointed with this trailer  I hope the next one is better. But in general, reception has been positive, specially because of the names involved. And watching the trailer we can see how big names like Boyle and Sorkin can make a better film than the nobodies who did Jobs in 2013. I watched Jobs trailer the other day and it was AWFUL. But I have to admit that I rather had seen Fincher directing instead of Boyle. Even after 127 Hours and Slumdog Millionaire I don't forget he did The Beach LOL


----------



## libeth

Like Lou9 said,this trailer gives us no idea of the dialogues that are the heart of this movie. People will get accustomed to his accent if the performance captures Jobs' temperament. PSH didn't look or sound like Capote,Hopkins didn't look and sound like Richard Nixon. Likennes without any depth means very little.  The Social Network was also  _very_ inaccurate. I don't expect SJ to be accurate.


----------



## miasharma

Lilmix said:


> Of course accents matter
> If they didn't why would actors even bother to put them on. The validity of a good accent can only be wavered if it's a comedy, or a film with high entertainment factor IMO.
> A drama with heavy dialogue will require good accents.
> *There are numerous films that although you enjoyed them overall when the the accent of an actor with a major part was not great you remembered it.*
> You might have liked the film overall but the actor with the not convincing accent stuck in your mind and that actors ability to not grasp the accent well is often negatively attributed to their performance, even if just a small amount.
> This is normal for most people.
> 
> I have not seen the trailer and wont now as I would prefer not to be deterred from seeing the film in it's entirety.
> 
> So my opinion on accents has nothing to do with Michaels performance. Only what I know to be true. Accents matter. On the other hand when they are done perfectly they appreciated as well.
> Several English actors who manage to get various American accents go up in my estimation as do Americans who excellently manage to handle the various British accents. Its is  an important part of an actors ability and range and should not be dismissed.
> 
> I do think that to say people dont know what Jobs sounded like is not entirely true. Because if I didn't know but wanted to I could Google and see several speeches.
> 
> Most bio films (not all) are of people long dead or of there much younger selves (unless its a timelife one) and therefore comparison is less likely.
> 
> If Michael acts well he will get credit without a doubt.



OMG YES to everything you said.

 I remember enjoying Shame (for more reasons than just Michael's performance hahahah) But his American accent was SO embarrassing, so much so that they had to put in a little tidbit about how the Michael's character moved to New York from Ireland to explain his inability to do the accent.

For the Jobs movie, they should have hired a more capable dialect coach (if they even hired one). If Universal is going to an oscar baity movie, they should not have slacked off on even minor details like getting the accent just right. I say accent is a minor details because we all know that Sorkin, boyle and Fassy will obviously bring it, no doubt!!!

***I mentioned shame just because, because who doesnt want to be reminded of that move??!! LOL. Obviously his accent in shame doesnt matter because he was playing a fictional character, not a real life character everyone knows***


----------



## libeth

mchris55 said:


> I know it's early, but this year is really shaping up to be a year of performances as opposed to films isn't it? There are many BIG names in many of the crowded categories. This year could really be intriguing.


  There are _many_  big names!  DiCaprio,Hardy,Depp,Caine,Hanks,Gyllenhaal,Redmayne,Hiddleston,who he's not a big name but the Hanks Williams biopic is right up the alley of the Academy.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Like Lou9 said,this trailer gives us no idea of the dialogues that are the heart of this movie. People will get accustomed to his accent if the performance captures Jobs' temperament. PSH didn't look or sound like Capote,Hopkins didn't look and sound like Richard Nixon. Likennes without any depth means very little.  The Social Network was also  _very_ inaccurate. I don't expect SJ to be accurate.



I couldn't care less about how he looks like  I care about how he'll play Jobs. Dicaprio didn't look like Hughes, Firth didn't look like George VI, Marion didn't look like Piaf, Watts didn't look like Diana, Eisenberg didn't look like Zuckerberg...and so on. What matters is performance.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> There are _many_  big names!  DiCaprio,Hardy,Depp,Caine,Hanks,Gyllenhaal,Redmayne,Hiddleston,who he's not a big name but the Hanks Williams biopic is right up the alley of the Academy.



Hiddleston doesn't look NOTHING like Williams and here he is being considered for an Oscar. If he delivers, he has a chance for sure  After so many flops, my expectations for Depp are very low but it's Depp, he's a genius. For me, Dicaprio and Redmayne are locks, unless their films are really bad, which I doubt they will.


----------



## mchris55

libeth said:


> There are _many_  big names!  DiCaprio,Hardy,Depp,Caine,Hanks,Gyllenhaal,Redmayne,Hiddleston,who he's not a big name but the Hanks Williams biopic is right up the alley of the Academy.



I agree that DiCaprio and Redmayne are locks. If Macbeth is out, they will not be able to deny him. But look at the other categories, supporting actress for example, you have Cotillard, Winslet, and Roberts threw her hammer down this week.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I agree that DiCaprio and Redmayne are locks. If Macbeth is out, they will not be able to deny him. But look at the other categories, supporting actress for example, you have Cotillard, Winslet, and Roberts threw her hammer down this week.



Roberts? For that remake of Secret In Their Eyes? I'm not so sure about this film...I can already read people saying "The Argentinian is much better" LOL But Winslet seems amazing! 

And I would die if Marion got a nod for Macbeth (which I doubt) because she and Kate are friends and she's the one sho gave Kate her Oscar in 2009


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Roberts? For that remake of Secret In Their Eyes? I'm not so sure about this film...I can already read people saying "The Argentinian is much better" LOL But Winslet seems amazing!
> 
> And I would die if Marion got a nod for Macbeth (which I doubt) because she and Kate are friends and she's the one sho gave Kate her Oscar in 2009



I did see the original, and yes, it did not need to be remade, but it was sooo, Roberts did throw herself into the race.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I did see the original, and yes, it did not need to be remade, but it was sooo, Roberts did throw herself into the race.



True LOL The trailer is moving but I don't have a good feeling about this remake. Let's see.


----------



## Morgane

I've read some comments in the Apple forums,there're obviously people who want  another Kutcher or  don't want him portrayed as a bad person.. but many people who know him as an actor and have a deeper knowledge of movies liked it. The best thing I've read is that Fassbender commands the room like Jobs. I knew he doesn't look like him but if he gets the "inner" Steve Jobs, I'll be perfectly fine with his performance. However I still don't know how it's possible to judge his mannerisms based on  a trailer. Also,how many people really know how Jobs  spoke? Honestly there was nothing memorable about the way he spoke. Who wants to see a lookalike can watch his keynote presentations on You Tube.
Wozniak was a consulent,he surely knows that many things will be exaggerated. It's Sorkin. That was one of the reasons  why Zuckerberg wasn't happy about TSN. This "biopic" is based on the Isaacson's biography,so it will be more accurate,but who is looking for "accuracy" will not find it in this movie. This is not a conventional biopic,and in my opinion it will work well for this reason.
http://thedissolve.com/news/6145-allow-the-steve-jobs-trailer-to-delete-ashton-kutc/


> But now with the full-length trailer of Steve Jobs on the table, it looks like the switch from Fincher to Boyle has made for a different sort of energy not seen in that original teaser. And really, its probably for the best, because The Social Network already exists: It really doesnt need a spiritual sequel in Steve Jobs


I completely agree.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> He had a dialect coach for 12 years a Slave.
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/2013/se...llywood-dialect-coach-michael-buster-20130929
> 
> 
> 
> The only self-coached speech he mentioned are both to listen to Ian Mckellen for Xmen and Macbeth. Both are nothing to do with American accent. Let's not just jump to the generalization and conclusion yet. At least, wait for the promotions. I'm sure there will be a question of "How do you prepare playing Jobs" along the way, which could lead something about accent as well.



This. Also,he's not supposed to pay for the coach..



miasharma said:


> OMG YES to everything you said.
> 
> I remember enjoying Shame (for more reasons than just Michael's performance hahahah) But his American accent was SO embarrassing, so much so that they had to put in a little tidbit about how the Michael's character moved to New York from Ireland to explain his inability to do the accent.



His accent was plausible in the context the provided. I think he didn't even try to master a good American accent. They didn't have the time or the budget for that.


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> This. Also,he's not supposed to pay for the coach..
> 
> 
> 
> His accent was plausible in the context the provided. I think he didn't even try to master a good American accent. They didn't have the time or the budget for that.



oh okay, I guess it makes sense that they didnt have time or money for a dialect coach because of a low budget movie, so Michael had to make his self taught American accent work.

I just wonder what day of the shoot did McQueen walk on set and said to Michael "lets just add to the script that you moved to America from Ireland as a teenager" ahahahaha


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> oh okay, I guess it makes sense that they didnt have time or money for a dialect coach because of a low budget movie, so Michael had to make his self taught American accent work.
> 
> I just wonder what day of the shoot did McQueen walk on set and said to Michael "lets just add to the script that you moved to America from Ireland as a teenager" ahahahaha


I think it was added before filming.


----------



## miss clare

This is the nicest comment I've read about the Jobs trailer.  When a poster stated that Ashton Kutcher already played Jobs, this poster commented - 





> *Necronaut*Lana, Lana,...LANAAAAAA!!!        7/01/15 11:36am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Counterpoint*:  He is not Michael Fassbender. Anyone that&#8217;s not Michael Fassbender  being compared to Michael Fassbender will inevitably end up in the  losing side of said comparison. This is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> * (found in gizmodo.com/...)                     *


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> I think it was added before filming.


LOL good one!!


----------



## baewatch

This pic new? https://instagram.com/p/4spIKFt20_/


----------



## miasharma

baewatch said:


> This pic new? https://instagram.com/p/4spIKFt20_/


no, its about a week old!


----------



## Morgane

Morgane said:


> Wozniak was a consul*ta*nt,he surely knows that many things will be exaggerated.





baewatch said:


> This pic new? https://instagram.com/p/4spIKFt20_/


No,it was taken a week ago.


----------



## Lambnyla

Is this thread closed?


----------



## italian style

Ah ah ah ..we are waiting for some news..


----------



## bhb2014

Some other pics from Cannes  He was so hot during Le Grand Journal...

http://www.sppressphotography.com/fr/portfolio-43077-0-40-festival-de-cannes-2015.html


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lambnyla said:


> Is this thread closed?



Maybe everyone's reading the fassy tea tumblr! Lol. It's probably just the combination of MF hiding out in Nicaragua so no new news, plus a long holiday weekend.


----------



## baewatch

Lambnyla said:


> The fassytea blog with those two anons revealing their nights with Michael is weird. I think SF anon may have a more truthful story but if there is anything get out of the stories is that, Michael is not an angel. He's like any normal guy who likes to either play around or have fun or basically not be serious about relationships.


exactly, just because he is an A list actor doesnt mean he has a super human personality. Just a normal guy!


----------



## bhb2014

Anyone reads Italian and might help translating this? I highly doubt Michael won't attend Comic Con, just NO!

https://mobile.twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/617804844884172800


----------



## italian style

Anyone reads Italian and might help translating this? I highly doubt Michael won't attend Comic Con, just NO


They are just a silly exchnage on opinions on how much he is having fun . They wonder if he will be with James at Comic Con as also Alicia in attenting ...
They just say that he can not have fun because she is Jelous and that it seems James doesnt like her (??????).
They call Alicia "mussel" because in Italian it suggestes something that once is attached you can never rid of...




I personally think Alicia is with him in NIcaragua and they will be in San Diego togheter...


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Anyone reads Italian and might help translating this? I highly doubt Michael won't attend Comic Con, just NO
> 
> 
> They are just a silly exchnage on opinions on how much he is having fun . They wonder if he will be with James at Comic Con as also Alicia in attenting ...
> They just say that he can not have fun because she is Jelous and that it seems James doesnt like her (??????).
> They call Alicia "mussel" because in Italian it suggestes something that once is attached you can never rid of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think Alicia is with him in NIcaragua and they will be in San Diego togheter...



Thanks!!! =)

I don't know, maybe he is with her, maybe not. Soon we'll know since Comic Con in next weekend and Both Will be there on The same Day.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael's finger on it? The amazing Michael K. Williams is in talks to star star in AC. He played Robert in 12 Years A Slave 

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/michael-k-williams-ghostbusters-assassins-creed-1201534395/


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Michael's finger on it? The amazing Michael K. Williams is in talks to star star in AC. He played Robert in 12 Years A Slave
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/michael-k-williams-ghostbusters-assassins-creed-1201534395/



I'm a little confused by the wording.  It's basically a co-starring role in the first film, or will be in the sequel (if there is one)?


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I'm a little confused by the wording.  It's basically a co-starring role in the first film, or will be in the sequel (if there is one)?



Variety "heard" that his role would be a major one in the story so if there is a sequel he would be back. That's what I got from the article at least


----------



## Lou9

OMAR!  Omar's comin'!

SO EXCITED! 

Sounds like his role in the first film might be relatively small, but in the next film (fingers crossed) it would be much larger.

ETA: If I recall correctly (and I don't have time right now to look), Michael K Williams said somewhere after the filming of 12YAS that he and Michael Fassbender got along really well during filming (although their overlap wouldn't have been much).


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> OMAR!  Omar's comin'!
> 
> SO EXCITED!
> 
> Sounds like his role in the first film might be relatively small, but in the next film (fingers crossed) it would be much larger.
> 
> ETA: If I recall correctly (and I don't have time right now to look), Michael K Williams said somewhere after the filming of 12YAS that he and Michael Fassbender got along really well during filming (although their overlap wouldn't have been much).



The only certitude I have about this film is that Michael is the leading role. I have no idea about who Marion will play, although I think she'll be a love interest from the past. Labed seems to play a role similar to Lucy, a woman who works in the present time and helps him go back to the past. Williams seem to be a very supporting one, who will live through other films. Don't know if it will be relatively small, let's see who else they will cast.

Since Michael is producing, I think everyone who's on board had his finger related. Justin and Marion are obvious, Williams seems to have got along well with him too...Labed is the only one who apparently doesn't have any relation to him. Since she's French (born in Greece), maybe Marion knows her or something.


----------



## Lilmix

Lambnyla said:


> Is this thread closed?



Lol...Michaels annual holiday to some south american country is always a quiet time for around 2 weeks.
Hahaha.


----------



## Lambnyla

Lilmix said:


> Lol...Michaels annual holiday to some south american country is always a quiet time for around 2 weeks.
> Hahaha.



Haha that's right. I wonder how long he's staying there.


----------



## Allie28

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00

How awesome will this be?  I'd LOVE to be able to go see it.


----------



## mollie12

Allie28 said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00
> 
> How awesome will this be?  I'd LOVE to be able to go see it.



I'm kind of cringing at the thought of it, to be honest.   1-because I don't like the idea of the live reads   and 2-because he's not right for it.    He's a big Coens fan, though, so I guess he'll have fun.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Lambnyla said:


> Haha that's right. I wonder how long he's staying there.



If he's going to SDCC then he'll probably be back sometime this week.

Also yeeeesss at him live reading The Dude from The Big Lebowski!


----------



## Lou9

Allie28 said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00
> 
> How awesome will this be?  I'd LOVE to be able to go see it.



I actually just looked at flights, but it is the absolutely wrong weekend for me. 

I love that he's doing it.  Good for him - he loves the Coens, obviously loves The Big Lebowski and you know he'll have an amazing time doing it. I'm going to have to follow Patton Oswalt on Twitter (they can commiserate over being snubbed in 2012).


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> If he's going to SDCC then he'll probably be back sometime this week.
> 
> Also yeeeesss at him live reading The Dude from The Big Lebowski!


are we sure fassy is gonna be at SDCC though? In 2013, Bryan specifically announced that the entire cast would be at the comic con. But this time around he just said that he will be in SD. If he was bring the cast, he would have probably announced it right? to create more buzz?? I dont know but I am getting more doubtful as the days go on!


----------



## Katespadegurl

miasharma said:


> are we sure fassy is gonna be at SDCC though? In 2013, Bryan specifically announced that the entire cast would be at the comic con. But this time around he just said that he will be in SD. If he was bring the cast, he would have probably announced it right? to create more buzz?? I dont know but I am getting more doubtful as the days go on!



Nah we're not sure. But we can hope bc I honestly don't want to see JUST Bryan there. Also there's the possibility they could be on Conan on Saturday as his "mystery guests" but I'm probably just getting my hopes too high. So eh, we don't know what's gonna happen.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00
> 
> How awesome will this be?  I'd LOVE to be able to go see it.



Great news, thanks!!! Can't wait to see this happening =)


----------



## Lou9

I just don't want Reitman to become one of Michael's "friends he has to work with" because... meh. He should become friends with Patton, because he's awesome.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Lou9 said:


> I just don't want Reitman to become one of Michael's "friends he has to work with" because... meh. He should become friends with Patton, because he's awesome.



I hope he doesn't work with Reitman. Reitman sounds like a d-bag from what I've heard


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Since Michael is producing, I think everyone who's on board had his finger related. Justin and Marion are obvious, Williams seems to have got along well with him too...Labed is the only one who apparently doesn't have any relation to him. Since she's French (born in Greece), maybe Marion knows her or something.



I think Marshall and Ubisoft have a bigger say than him. 



Lou9 said:


> OMAR!  Omar's comin'!
> 
> SO EXCITED!
> 
> Sounds like his role in the first film might be relatively small, but in the next film (fingers crossed) it would be much larger.
> 
> ETA: If I recall correctly (and I don't have time right now to look), Michael K Williams said somewhere after the filming of 12YAS that he and Michael Fassbender got along really well during filming (although their overlap wouldn't have been much).


Yes,I remember something like that,but I've just found these articles:
http://www.rollingstone.com/tv/news...-the-rabbit-hole-on-boardwalk-empire-20130927


> But then about 45 minutes or so later, his assistant gave me a call and said "Steve McQueen wants to take you to dinner," and I sat down with him and Michael Fassbender and Lupita Nyong'o. We sat all down and had dinner, and he pretty much made me the offer right there at the dinner table.


http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2012/nov/02/michael-k-williams-guide-badass


> Learn God Save The Queen
> "I'll give a shout-out to Stephen Graham [Al Capone in Boardwalk Empire], Michael Fassbender [Edwin Epps in Twelve Years A Slave], Dominic West [Jimmy McNulty in The Wire], Steve McQueen [director of Twelve Years] and James Purefoy [Teddy Rist in 2009 TV series The Philanthropist]. I am the black man in the Brit pack and they are my Brit brothers."


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00
> 
> How awesome will this be?  I'd LOVE to be able to go see it.


It sounds very funny and he will have a great time. 



Lou9 said:


> I just don't want Reitman to become one of Michael's "friends he has to work with" because... meh. He should become friends with Patton, because he's awesome.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lilmix said:


> Lol...Michaels annual holiday to some south american country is always a quiet time for around 2 weeks.
> Hahaha.



Unless he dances with a fan who then reports back to tumblr and answers all the questions ever, about everything!  




Allie28 said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00
> 
> How awesome will this be?  I'd LOVE to be able to go see it.



I am so annoyed with Jason Reitman right now! Montreal? WTH! Get Fassy for the freaking LACMA live reads, ugh! (Also, JR is not a douche!)


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think Marshall and Ubisoft have a bigger say than him.
> 
> 
> Yes,I remember something like that,but I've just found these articles:
> http://www.rollingstone.com/tv/news...-the-rabbit-hole-on-boardwalk-empire-20130927
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2012/nov/02/michael-k-williams-guide-badass



Michael doesn't have the final word but he's been involved since 2012, he's producing it so he has some influence in who's getting cast. He can't name anyone without further support but he can persuade them to do so. And vice-versa, of course. It's not a coincidence having Kurzel, Cotillard and Williams involved, he's the one who probably wanted them on the film. He worked with all of them before, it makes sense


----------



## bhb2014

Comic Con lineup by THR  Still no confirmations about X-Men's cast but we all know they'll be there. I hope.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/comic-con-2015-film-lineup-801895


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> I'm a little confused by the wording.  It's basically a co-starring role in the first film, or will be in the sequel (if there is one)?



The part seems to be smaller in the first one but if there's a sequel it would become a co-starring part because it appears it's a role that's around for longer. No clue though which one since I'm not familiar with AC.


----------



## libeth

BagBerry13 said:


> The part seems to be smaller in the first one but if there's a sequel it would become a co-starring part because it appears it's a role that's around for longer. No clue though which one since I'm not familiar with AC.



It seems he will have a co-starring part in the sequel. I'm also not familiar with AC but people are talking about a new story.  In other news, Everest should open the Venice Festival,the source is quite reliable. I believe that Barbera will not miss the opportunity to have Michael in competition.


----------



## Lou9

libeth said:


> In other news, Everest should open the Venice Festival,the source is quite reliable. I believe that Barbera will not miss the opportunity to have Michael in competition.



With what film? 

Here's a snippet from an interview I had not previously seen with the X-Men: DOFP cast from the last Comic-Con, featuring Michael talking about channeling Sir Ian. It confirms (once again) that he was using his own accent in First Class. 

But the best part involves some hand porn towards the end.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> It seems he will have a co-starring part in the sequel. I'm also not familiar with AC but people are talking about a new story.  In other news, Everest should open the Venice Festival,the source is quite reliable. I believe that Barbera will not miss the opportunity to have Michael in competition.



From what Michael has said about it, it seems the story will be new but respecting the game structure and elements 

http://www.slashfilm.com/michael-fassbender-assassins-creed

Everest opening Venice, really? Hmmm...


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> With what film?
> 
> Here's a snippet from an interview I had not previously seen with the X-Men: DOFP cast from the last Comic-Con, featuring Michael talking about channeling Sir Ian. It confirms (once again) that he was using his own accent in First Class.
> 
> But the best part involves some hand porn towards the end.



Trespass against us or TLBO. TAU was rumored for Cannes,like I've read here. If they don't choose Toronto,TLBO is another possibility.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> From what Michael has said about it, it seems the story will be new but respecting the game structure and elements
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/michael-fassbender-assassins-creed
> 
> Everest opening Venice, really? Hmmm...



Otherwise it will not be an AC movie anymore!


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Otherwise it will not be an AC movie anymore!



Of course  but I like it being new...if those rumors about shooting in Malta are true, I wonder what the plot will be like...because in London shooting will be in a studio, right?


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> With what film?
> 
> Here's a snippet from an interview I had not previously seen with the X-Men: DOFP cast from the last Comic-Con, featuring Michael talking about channeling Sir Ian. It confirms (once again) that he was using his own accent in First Class.
> 
> But the best part involves some hand porn towards the end.



I can't see anything from that Nerdist site.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> I can't see anything from that Nerdist site.



Oh, it's working for me: http://nerdist.com/exclusive-michael-fassbender-and-ian-mckellen-discuss-playing-magneto/

You're missing Michael say "sort of" at least 20 times.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> With what film?
> 
> Here's a snippet from an interview I had not previously seen with the X-Men: DOFP cast from the last Comic-Con, featuring Michael talking about channeling Sir Ian. It confirms (once again) that he was using his own accent in First Class.
> 
> But the best part involves some hand porn towards the end.



Thanks!
Old pics:


----------



## bhb2014

I wanna see Michael playing like that with Justin Kurzel LOL the guy seems to be very serious, I can't picture him and Michael playing around


----------



## Katespadegurl

According to Fassytea, Fassbender and the rest of the XMen cast were spotted at a TSwift concert. No pics of Fassbender, a lot of pics of NicHoult tho because he was the only one sitting front row apparently w a bodyguard friend. And one insta user who took a pic with McAvoy said she met the rest of the XMen cast so...


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> According to Fassytea, Fassbender and the rest of the XMen cast were spotted at a TSwift concert. No pics of Fassbender, a lot of pics of NicHoult tho because he was the only one sitting front row apparently w a bodyguard friend. And one insta user who took a pic with McAvoy said she met the rest of the XMen cast so...



Cool!!! Love Taylor Swift! I would pay a lot to see Michael dancing "Shake it off" hahaha


----------



## Lou9

STILL no pictures of Michael: http://comicbook.com/2015/07/08/taylor-swift-hangs-out-with-the-x-men/

I miss James's hair. He's got such great hair.


----------



## pennylane93

Yeah just saw a pic of Taylor with Kinberg,  James and Sophie T! No sign of Michael so far though


----------



## Katespadegurl

Maybe he left earlier? Or left in different times/as soon as the concert was over. People saw him during the concert and right after it was over but I don't think he met Swift lmaooo.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> STILL no pictures of Michael: http://comicbook.com/2015/07/08/taylor-swift-hangs-out-with-the-x-men/
> 
> I miss James's hair. He's got such great hair.



Cute! James really likes this t-shirt, doesn't he?


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> Maybe he left earlier? Or left in different times/as soon as the concert was over. People saw him during the concert and right after it was over but I don't think he met Swift lmaooo.


Which people have seen him? Just some fassytea anon or is there any other sighting like on twitter? I find it weird, imagining him in a taylor swift concert lol but he probably just went along with the other cast


----------



## Katespadegurl

pennylane93 said:


> Which people have seen him? Just some fassytea anon or is there any other sighting like on twitter? I find it weird, imagining him in a taylor swift concert lol but he probably just went along with the other cast



Lmaooo some fassytea anon(s). I know I know. The first anon seems truthful though. They said they saw him way before the whole slew of fan pics came out. I feel like he just went along and was like "bye yall I'll see you guys later peace out!" And some insta user who took a pic with James said she saw the rest of the XMen cast there. And the only Twitter sighting I've seen is someone saying they saw Nick there (granted he was prob the only cast mate in the front row).


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> Lmaooo some fassytea anon(s). I know I know. The first anon seems truthful though. They said they saw him way before the whole slew of fan pics came out. I feel like he just went along and was like "bye yall I'll see you guys later peace out!" And some insta user who took a pic of James said she saw the rest of the XMen cast there. And the only Twitter sighting I've seen is someone saying they saw Nick there (granted he was prob the only cast mate in the front row).


Ah ok thanks  I don't think 'the rest of the cast'  means all of them are there though, Jlaw and Rose Byrne are filming iirc


----------



## Lou9

According to /Film, Fox will promote Victor Frankenstein at its Comic-Con panel (which will be big because they are the final [usually Marvel] slot on Saturday), meaning James will be there. So Michael might as well tag along (Erik is Frankenstein's Monster, after all).


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> Lmaooo some fassytea anon(s). I know I know. The first anon seems truthful though. They said they saw him way before the whole slew of fan pics came out. I feel like he just went along and was like "bye yall I'll see you guys later peace out!" And some insta user who took a pic with James said she saw the rest of the XMen cast there. And the only Twitter sighting I've seen is someone saying they saw Nick there (granted he was prob the only cast mate in the front row).


maybe he was there the entire time and didnt want his pic taken? He has been very shy about fan fics lately 

But can you imagine James and Michael dancing to T. Switft together? hahahahah thats a pic I would die to see LOL


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> According to /Film, Fox will promote Victor Frankenstein at its Comic-Con panel (which will be big because they are the final [usually Marvel] slot on Saturday), meaning James will be there. So Michael might as well tag along (Erik is Frankenstein's Monster, after all).



I think the whole cast will be at Comic-Con  Michael is probably back to Canada for days and we're not aware of it LOL He can be anonyme if he wants to.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> maybe he was there the entire time and didnt want his pic taken? He has been very shy about fan fics lately
> 
> But can you imagine James and Michael dancing to T. Switft together? hahahahah thats a pic I would die to see LOL



From Fassy tea 









> http://31.media.tumblr.com/8cb678dd4e6812fa7306d2d1c1df1ecc/tumblr_nr5vgpTi871uvzwr0o1_500.gif


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> According to /Film, Fox will promote Victor Frankenstein at its Comic-Con panel (which will be big because they are the final [usually Marvel] slot on Saturday), meaning James will be there. So Michael might as well tag along (Erik is Frankenstein's Monster, after all).


hahahahahah "Erik is Frankenstein's monster" LOLOL

umm Lainey, in her SDCC article, said that the "worst kept secret" is that the XMEN cast will be at the comic con this weekend. I hope Fassy shows up!! Now his girlfriend and his soulmate for life (James) will both be there!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> From Fassy tea


HAHAHHA omg they are both crazy!! I bet they have the best time when they are hanging out together


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> STILL no pictures of Michael: http://comicbook.com/2015/07/08/taylor-swift-hangs-out-with-the-x-men/
> 
> I miss James's hair. He's got such great hair.


YEAH cant wait for apocalypse to finish filming so James can grow his beautiful hair out again. I mean, he looks good bald BUT he looks even better with beautiful hair on his head!!!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> YEAH cant wait for apocalypse to finish filming so James can grow his beautiful hair out again. I mean, he looks good bald BUT he looks even better with beautiful hair on his head!!!





http://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/10100000/james-james-mcavoy-10190032-2560-1707.jpg

http://www.tristanfewings.com/data/photos/46_1james_mcavoy.jpg

http://www.movpins.com/big/MV5BNjI0...mes-mcavoy-in-wanted-(2008)-large-picture.jpg

http://f1socialdiary.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/jm1309ju85.jpg


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hmmm, so from what I can make out from earlier posts, nobody saw Michael at the Taylor Swift gig apart from an anon on the Fassy Tea site? Have I understood that correctly? No pap sighting, Twitter sighting, no pictures? If that's the case I'll treat this (non) sighting with a huge boulder of salt and assume he's still in Nicaragua.


----------



## Allie28

Yeah, if our only source is yet another anon on Fassy Tea, I ain't buying it.  NO ONE else on twitter, FB, etc. saw him?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yeah, if our only source is yet another anon on Fassy Tea, I ain't buying it.  NO ONE else on twitter, FB, etc. saw him?




Indeed! Just checked the Instagram of the fan in the pic with James; someone asked if she saw Michael and she said no.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Allie28 said:


> Yeah, if our only source is yet another anon on Fassy Tea, I ain't buying it.  NO ONE else on twitter, FB, etc. saw him?



Like I said, the only Twitter sightings that people mentioned was of Nick Hoult. Obviously take it with a grain of salt bc it's an anon (2 anons?) on a website, and an insta user. People just believe whatever they want to believe. Like those stories about him hooking up with people LMAOOO. (I only believe the SF anon bc she had a more truthful story) again it's just people's perceptions. For all we know, he could be in another country honestly, who the hell knows he slips in and out of countries in like 0.2 seconds


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed! Just checked the Instagram of the fan in the pic with James; someone asked if she saw Michael and she said no.



I guess it was only James, Nick and Sophie then who was actually there/took pics w fans? Idk they could have all left earlier without taking pics or are filming or in another country.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> I guess it was only James, Nick and Sophie then? Idk they could have all left earlier without taking pics.



Remember when someone asked if Michael was in one of those pics in Sweden and someone said he wasn't? A few days later he appeared in other pics. So it's not because someone said he was/wasn't there that it's true. Maybe he was, maybe wasn't, lack of pics doesn't mean anything.

Anyway, on Saturday we'll see him  I smell some new pics arriving soon too, even before Comic Con...


----------



## Katespadegurl

Truthfully, I just want him working in XMen/Magneto to have screen time ok yall? :'((( 

But yeah hopefully all the XMen cast will be at SDCC! Can't tolerate it if it's JUST Singer. Can't wait for videos!


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Truthfully, I just want him working in XMen/Magneto to have screen time ok yall? :'((( (lol slightly joking)
> 
> But yeah hopefully all the XMen cast will be at SDCC! Can't tolerate it if it's JUST Singer. Can't wait for videos!



It's too crazy just Singer attending the event LOL Everyone will be there or at least many of the actors. No way they won't go there  Three more days!


----------



## Allie28

The Fassy Tea owner is now saying she got played and Fassy's probably still in Nicaragua.  The thing is people are submitting all sorts of stories.  Most are fanfic or total bs.  As long as people can remain anonymous she's going to keep getting played.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Allie28 said:


> The Fassy Tea owner is now saying she got played and Fassy's probably still in Nicaragua.  The thing is people are submitting all sorts of stories.  Most are fanfic or total bs.  As long as people can remain anonymous she's going to keep getting played.



How did she know she got played? Does she read here/did she check out one of the comments from insta saying that they didn't see him? Lemme ask her lmao....


----------



## pennylane93

there could be 2 anons, there could be 1 anon pretending to be 2 different person, there could be an anon who decided to just play along with previous anon  i want to believe he was there though, only because it's a confirmation that he'll start filming soon


----------



## Katespadegurl

Yeah that fassytea website, most of it is just full bs. Some anons/the owner can be so over dramatic omg. I just read it for fun.


(Although I still believe on that ONE SF anon hookup story... and if you've been a long time fan of Fassy, you know it's def possible)


----------



## Allie28

I think we're all grown ups here and know to take most of what we see on the internet with a grain of salt.  Under the cloak of anonymity people will say anything.  If everyone had to submit their real name and/or real email to post an online comment the internet would be a totally different beast.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I think we're all grown ups here and know to take most of what we see on the internet with a grain of salt.  Under the cloak of anonymity people will say anything.  If everyone had to submit their real name and/or real email to post an online comment the internet would be a totally different beast.



Of course! But not everything that goes online in "credible" sources should be trusted either. We believe in what we wanna believe. Given Michael's history with women, I believe in some anons who talked about him but others I don't. But I do have fun reading Fassy Tea, some stories are priceless


----------



## libeth

Allie28 said:


> The Fassy Tea owner is now saying she got played and Fassy's probably still in Nicaragua.  The thing is people are submitting all sorts of stories.  Most are fanfic or total bs.  As long as people can remain anonymous she's going to keep getting played.


  I don't believe anons,I don't believe all these persons who suddenly know interns and assistants.  I know,I'm too skeptical  People are submitting all sorts of stories because it's a Vikassy haters hangout  They can also give vent to their conspiracy theories.PR stunt,PR stunt,Weeeeeeinstein!!!!   His fandom is a mess!!


----------



## Katespadegurl

Allie28 said:


> I think we're all grown ups here and know to take most of what we see on the internet with a grain of salt.  Under the cloak of anonymity people will say anything.  If everyone had to submit their real name and/or real email to post an online comment the internet would be a totally different beast.



Correct! The Internet can be a scary place.

Also I think that AV and MF do like each other and are in a real relationship but they're just using some kind of publicity/PR to up their game I guess. Doesn't make it any less real. And that stuff about Weinstein being behind all of this is too much imo. I don't think he is. Yes some of his fandom can be very over dramatic and messy, but I do think that we need to find some type of middle ground regarding all of this crap.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I don't believe anons,I don't believe all these persons who suddenly know interns and assistants.  I know,I'm too skeptical  People are submitting all sorts of stories because it's a Vikassy haters hangout  They can also give vent to their conspiracy theories.PR stunt,PR stunt,Weeeeeeinstein!!!!   His fandom is a mess!!



You're saying they're lying because they hate Alicia? LOL Some are, of course, but others aren't. Like I said, some things might even be true and we have no idea. We can just choose what to believe in. I believe in ONE anon story in SF, the others I don't. I know most here just wanna believe in positive things related to Michael but that's not reality, he's not perfect nor his girlfriends.

Although PR romances DO exist, they aren't one, they just use their relationship to be on the spotlight and help promoting their movies like many other couples do  Curious to see their PDA at Comic Con...


----------



## Ms Kiah

Michael doesn't have a good track record of being faithful. I don't know why so many "new fans" of his think it's any different now.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Ms Kiah said:


> Michael doesn't have a good track record of being faithful. I don't know why so many "new fans" of his think it's any different now.



Right?! I don't know why some people are completely dismissing that he was not "completely chaste" when he was filming Jobs...


----------



## libeth

Katespadegurl said:


> Correct! The Internet can be a scary place.  Also I think that AV and MF do like each other and are in a real relationship but they're just using some kind of publicity/PR to up their game I guess. Doesn't make it any less real. And that stuff about Weinstein being behind all of this is too much imo. I don't think he is. Yes some of his fandom can be very over dramatic and messy, but I do think that we need to find some type of middle ground regarding all of this crap.


 Amen. After the Cumberbatch mess   Weinstein is a must for every conspiracy theory. TLBO,their Oscar hopeful movies have nothong in common and nothing to do with his company. Insignificant  details.


----------



## Katespadegurl

IN OTHER NEWS: Jeff Bridges totally accepts the idea of Michael as The Dude in that Montreal Live Read of The Big Lebowski.

Jeff Bridges &#8207;@TheJeffBridges  4m4 minutes ago
The Dude Abides. @JasonReitman #Fassbender @pattonoswalt http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00 &#8230;


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Amen. After the Cumberbatch mess   Weinstein is a must for every conspiracy theory. TLBO,their Oscar hopeful movies have nothong in common and nothing to do with his company. Insignificant  details.



But we all know that Cumberbatch got married during awards season because of the Oscar LOL Come on! He even published an ad announcing his engagement on Times  Redmayne got married on awards season too LOL But Weinstein is just friends with Michael and Alicia, who tells Michael what to do is Paula Woods. She was even with Alicia on Macbeth's premiere the whole time, on that video of them leaving the screening we can see them together.

TLBO is no Oscar movie, at least in next awards season. Tbh, I think this film should get a 2016's release, both Michael and Alicia already have Oscar bait movies this year, it would be a waste of time and money releasing it THIS year. IMO, of course. But it can be in Venice, let's wait until the end of this month, when the lineup is announced. If it's NOT, I would rather premiere it at Berlin or even Cannes next year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> I don't believe anons,I don't believe all these persons who suddenly know interns and assistants.  I know,I'm too skeptical  People are submitting all sorts of stories because it's a Vikassy haters hangout  They can also give vent to their conspiracy theories.PR stunt,PR stunt,Weeeeeeinstein!!!!   His fandom is a mess!!




Totally agree. On top of that there are people stating that Michael has a poor track record of being faithful and that he was screwing around while filming Jobs. There is no evidence that supports either of these angles; I'm aware that Michael is labelled a womaniser etc but this label has been awarded to him via people continually rehashing views from gossip sources. If people want to believe that, fine, but it is just their viewpoint/belief, it doesn't make it true.


----------



## libeth

Katespadegurl said:


> Right?! I don't know why some people are completely dismissing that he was not &quot;completely chaste&quot; when he was filming Jobs...



I'm not dismissing that he was not completely chaste. I'm dismissing the strange coincidences.


----------



## Allie28

Michael's not a saint.  I've said many times I love him warts and all.  He's human and makes mistakes like we all do.  Sometimes gossip is true.  The National Enquirer has broke quite a few stories that were dismissed at first.  But when all these assistants, set insiders, hook ups, PR experts, people who know what's going on with Michael & AV, all flock to one little new site to blast their insider knowledge?  And ALL their collective knowledge mirrors the narrative of the blog's owner and her followers?  I'm sorry.  But I'm going to side eye the snot out of it.  And I would be no matter what story they were selling (or tea they're spilling).

I think part of the fun with this kind of gossip is fans love single Fassy.  We fell for the guy who "wrecks the sweet shops" with no apologies or regrets.  The lovable "rake about town".  This is the Fassy we were sold and we're used to.  Anything opposing this sort of ruins the fantasy.  You know, the fangirl fantasy.  It's why fandoms go apesh*t whenever the object of their love/lust gets a gf.  It ruins all our fun!!!


----------



## Katespadegurl

pearlyqueen said:


> Totally agree. On top of that there are people stating that Michael has a poor track record of being faithful and that he was screwing around while filming Jobs. *There is no evidence that supports either of these angles*; I'm aware that Michael is labelled a womaniser etc but this label has been awarded to him via people continually rehashing views from gossip sources. If people want to believe that, fine, but it is just their viewpoint/belief, it doesn't make it true.



I mean... I don't know what kind of evidence you need for someone screwing around with someone else...
All I know/believe is stories online/in forums/message boards/etc. of him picking up girls from the bar/them encountering Michael somewhere etc while he has another gf. There were also rumors of an overlap between NB and Zoe but idk if that's true.
You know what, I'm not getting into this argument, I already know we're gonna have different views


----------



## Allie28

libeth said:


> I'm not dismissing that he was not completely chaste. I'm dismissing the strange coincidences.



Exactly!  You said it one sentence what I tried to convey in two paragraphs, lol.  Brevity has never been my strong point, lol.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I think there are a lot of women who have become his "new fans" and are delighted that he's found his one true perfect love. The stories that he's not faithful is what's ruining _their_ fantasy. Ya know because he's only cheated on the _other_ women who were lesser.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Michael's not a saint.  I've said many times I love him warts and all.  He's human and makes mistakes like we all do.  Sometimes gossip is true.  The National Enquirer has broke quite a few stories that were dismissed at first.  But when all these assistants, set insiders, hook ups, PR experts, people who know what's going on with Michael & AV, all flock to one little new site to blast their insider knowledge?  And ALL their collective knowledge mirrors the narrative of the blog's owner and her followers?  I'm sorry.  But I'm going to side eye the snot out of it.  And I would be no matter what story they were selling (or tea their spilling).
> 
> I think part of the fun with this kind of gossip is fans love single Fassy.  We fell for the guy who "wrecks the sweet shops" with no apologies or regrets.  The lovable "rake about town".  This is the Fassy we were sold and we're used to.  Anything opposing this sort of ruins the fantasy.  You know, the fangirl fantasy.  It's why fandoms go apesh*t whenever the object of their love/lust gets a gf.  It ruins all our fun!!!



I agree 

I don't love him single, I love seeing him when he's happy. I don't think he's happy but it's my POV. Maybe he is, maybe he isn't, we'll never know, we don't know him or people who do. 

But I loved when he was with Leasy, for instance. Or Nicole, as much as he probably cheated on her, besides all the problems he had with Andrews. His last girlfriends that I really disliked, starting with Louise in 2013. Just ME, I know there will be always be some fans who will criticize ANY girlfriend he'll have in the future, even if she's indeed perfect LOL


----------



## Allie28

Katespadegurl said:


> IN OTHER NEWS: Jeff Bridges totally accepts the idea of Michael as The Dude in that Montreal Live Read of The Big Lebowski.
> 
> Jeff Bridges &#8207;@TheJeffBridges  4m4 minutes ago
> The Dude Abides. @JasonReitman #Fassbender @pattonoswalt http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00



So he got the Original Dudes thumbs up!!  Cool!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Katespadegurl said:


> I mean... I don't know what kind of evidence you need for someone screwing around with someone else...
> All I know/believe is stories online/in forums/message boards/etc. of him picking up girls from the bar/them encountering Michael somewhere etc while he has another gf. There were also rumors of an overlap between NB and Zoe but idk if that's true.
> You know what, I'm not getting into this argument, I already know we're gonna have different views




Well there are countless examples of people in the public eye being caught cheating either by the testimony of their partners or being photographed in compromising situations etc. My point is that there is nothing I'm aware of like this to demonstrate that Michael is unfaithful when in a relationship other than rumours and gossip. I know he's no saint and don't dispute he's been around the block with several women and it probably is true that he's picked up lots of women in bars etc... but whilst in a relationship? Not aware of anything concrete to support that. Of course people have different POVs, and that's fine; but stating someone has fidelity problems as a fact is not accurate unless it can be supported. Otherwise I think it should be presented as an opinion rather than a fact.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, read this. A former PR talked about publicists role in relationships, paparazzis, break ups, etc. He talked a lot about Affleck and Garner, who split recently. Just so you can see how much some things are staged on purpose. Very interesting! (this is just something out of our conversation about Michael, just one curiosity please!) 

http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/07/celebrity-divorce-expert-tells-all.html?mid=twitter_cut



> I've known instances where a member of that couple has told their publicist before they've told their significant other. I can't tell you who, but it's happened at least once to me, and once to a friend of mine. The hair and makeup people, they always seem to be the first to know. Sometimes the publicist, the hair and makeup people, the car driver, the security  they'll have a little pact where they all tell each other what's going on.





> Sometimes its tricky to find out whats going on, as a reporter or even as a publicist. It's when the sources go silent  radio silent  that you know there's a problem. With Ben and Jen, I'd heard rumors for about six months. When I started not getting texts back, or calls back, that's when I knew something was going on. If you can't find a source to defend the marriage, you know there's trouble.





> If you have a reality star who enjoys attention, you handle it very differently. Youll stage photo ops. Youll stage the paparazzi when they're walking down the street looking very sad, wearing black. Even Princess Diana was not above this. She went to the most romantic building in the world, the Taj Mahal, and cried on a bench by herself in front of the press.



It's kinda interesting.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> But we all know that Cumberbatch got married during awards season because of the Oscar LOL Come on! He even published an ad announcing his engagement on Times  Redmayne got married on awards season too LOL But Weinstein is just friends with Michael and Alicia, who tells Michael what to do is Paula Woods. She was even with Alicia on Macbeth's premiere the whole time, on that video of them leaving the screening we can see them together.  TLBO is no Oscar movie, at least in next awards season. Tbh, I think this film should get a 2016's release, both Michael and Alicia already have Oscar bait movies this year, it would be a waste of time and money releasing it THIS year. IMO, of course. But it can be in Venice, let's wait until the end of this month, when the lineup is announced. If it's NOT, I would rather premiere it at Berlin or even Cannes next year.


  Do you think Weinstein planned his wedding,his wife's pregnancy?  I've never seen a pic of Redmayne's wedding.Their weddings had no influence in the Oscar race. Cumberbatch was out of the Oscar race  months before his wedding. How do you know that Paula Woods was with her _the whole time_? Weinstein is friend with everyone  You don't think it's a PR relationship but you think that his publicist tells him what to do.


----------



## miasharma

libeth said:


> Amen. After the Cumberbatch mess   Weinstein is a must for every conspiracy theory. TLBO,their Oscar hopeful movies have nothong in common and nothing to do with his company. Insignificant  details.


how do you know that TLBO is oscar hopeful? the book sucked so the movie story cant be tons better...no one has even seen any footage...

EDIT: oh shoot, do you mean TLBO and their other movies that may go to oscars? oops sorry read your comment too fast LOL

Alicia is supposedly Weinstein girl and Harvey is trying to make AV an "it" girl in hollywood for about a year now, hasnt happened yet but Harvey keeps trying LOL. I think that is why people try to attach Weinstein to AV/MF relationship


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> Do you think Weinstein planned his wedding,his wife's pregnancy?  I've never seen a pic of Redmayne's wedding.Their weddings had no influence in the Oscar race. Cumberbatch was out of the Oscar race  months before his wedding. How do you know that Paula Woods was with her _the whole time_? Weinstein is friend with everyone  You don't think it's a PR relationship but you think that his publicist tells him what to do.




Exactly! I don't understand why some people think Paula Woods has any great influence in Michael's life? She's a publicist who is there to support him when he is promoting a film and has media obligations to fulfil. Other than that she has no role to play and there is no scope for her telling him what to do. He is friendly with her as she's been working FOR him for many years, but to suggest she's managing his personal life is ridiculous.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Do you think Weinstein planned his wedding,his wife's pregnancy?  I've never seen a pic of Redmayne's wedding.Their weddings had no influence in the Oscar race. Cumberbatch was out of the Oscar race  months before his wedding. How do you know that Paula Woods was with her _the whole time_? Weinstein is friend with everyone  You don't think it's a PR relationship but you think that his publicist tells him what to do.



Ok, let me.put this way: Cumberbatch married because he wanted to but believe that he wanted to get married during awards season and not before or later wasn't a coincidence...come on! Redmayne the same thing. People were talking about their marriages all the time on social networks in case you don't remember. Fans crying because Ben was out of the market and blablabla...kf course there is an impact. And they managed to be on the spotlight because of that. If you think they just wanted to get married on awards season because they just liked the date...good for you LOL and come on, all nominated people have at least a bit of hope to win on the day of the Oscar, even though it's clear they won't win. Hope, we live having hope.

As I mentioned, Paula was with her AFTER the screening, you can see them walking down the stairs and talking until Michael leaves with them behind. The video is on YouTube, it lasts 10 minutes or something.

Ok, here I go again. Michael and Alicia aren't PR, he probably decided to hook up with her when he was cast. Him dating co-stars isn't anything new. But Woods takes care of his image and she can advice him what to do. He is no expert when it comes to showbiz so he probably listens to her when he needs help with something. Please read the article I mentioned in this page =) The only guy that actually did exactly what Woods told him to was Mickey Rourke. He said that on his speech at the Bafta in 2009. But let's not compare him and Michael LOL

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0AVukxmpBpE


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> I mean... I don't know what kind of evidence you need for someone screwing around with someone else...
> All I know/believe is stories online/in forums/message boards/etc. of him picking up girls from the bar/them encountering Michael somewhere etc while he has another gf. There were also rumors of an overlap between NB and Zoe but idk if that's true.
> You know what, I'm not getting into this argument, I already know we're gonna have different views


LOL i think the evidence she needs is a sextape of these encounters or its MICHAEL AND ALICIA 4EVER


----------



## libeth

miasharma said:


> how do you know that TLBO is oscar hopeful? the book sucked so the movie story cant be tons better...no one has even seen any footage...
> 
> EDIT: oh shoot, do you mean TLBO and their other movies that may go to oscars? oops sorry read your comment too fast LOL
> 
> Alicia is supposedly Weinstein girl and Harvey is trying to make AV an &quot;it&quot; girl in hollywood for about a year now, hasnt happened yet but Harvey keeps trying LOL. I think that is why people try to attach Weinstein to AV/MF relationship



Yes,The Danish Girl and Steve Jobs. You said it well. Supposedly. If you read some of his fans' theories.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> LOL i think the evidence she needs is a sextape of these encounters or its MICHAEL AND ALICIA 4EVER




And you need no evidence at all? Gossip will suffice? Right...


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Ok, let me.put this way: Cumberbatch married because he wanted to but believe that he wanted to get married during awards season and not before or later wasn't a coincidence...come on! Redmayne the same thing. People were talking about their marriages all the time on social networks in case you don't remember. Fans crying because Ben was out of the market and blablabla...kf course there is an impact. And they managed to be on the spotlight because of that. If you think they just wanted to get married on awards season because they just liked the date...good for you LOL and come on, all nominated people have at least a bit of hope to win on the day of the Oscar, even though it's clear they won't win. Hope, we live having hope.
> 
> As I mentioned, Paula was with her AFTER the screening, you can see them walking down the stairs and talking until Michael leaves with them behind. The video is on YouTube, it lasts 10 minutes or something.
> 
> Ok, here I go again. Michael and Alicia aren't PR, he probably decided to hook up with her when he was cast. Him dating co-stars isn't anything new. But Woods takes care of his image and she can advice him what to do. He is no expert when it comes to showbiz so he probably listens to her when he needs help with something. Please read the article I mentioned in this page =) The only guy that actually did exactly what Woods told him to was Mickey Rourke. He said that on his speech at the Bafta in 2009. But let's not compare him and Michael LOL
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0AVukxmpBpE



 My question was: do you think that Weinstein planned his wedding and pregnancy?  Paula Woods is his publicist. She does what every other publicist does. Rourke was completely messed up. Garner and Affleck are not Vikander and Fassbender. You don't want to compare them but you're comparing them.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> And you need no evidence at all? Gossip will suffice? Right...


Umm yeah.... Michael Fassbender is a celebrity and there will be gossip about him and people can choose to believe the gossip they want and ignore what they dont want to believe. I dont need to see any evidence of a stranger's life, thanks.


----------



## Lou9

Katespadegurl said:


> IN OTHER NEWS: Jeff Bridges totally accepts the idea of Michael as The Dude in that Montreal Live Read of The Big Lebowski.
> 
> Jeff Bridges &#8207;@TheJeffBridges  4m4 minutes ago
> The Dude Abides. @JasonReitman #Fassbender @pattonoswalt http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00



So awesome! He and Michael would get along like a house on fire!


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> My question was: do you think that Weinstein planned his wedding and pregnancy?  Paula Woods is his publicist. She does what every other publicist does. Rourke was completely messed up. Garner and Affleck are not Vikander and Fassbender. You don't want to compare them but you're comparing them.



I answered it already, won't repeat it.

I didn't compare Michael and Rourke but Michael is no wiz about Hollywood, he needs someone to advise him. He is a couple with Alicia just like Ben and Garner were. Not married but still a couple. That article I mentioned talks about many couples, including Mayer and Aniston, who lasted only a short time =)


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I answered it already, won't repeat it.  I didn't compare Michael and Rourke but Michael is no wiz about Hollywood, he needs someone to advise him. He is a couple with Alicia just like Ben and Garner were. Not married but still a couple. That article I mentioned talks about many couples, including Mayer and Aniston, who lasted only a short time =)


 You didn't answer _ that [/] question.   Interesting : 






			. [Editor's note: Soon after our interview, People exclusively published Ben and Jens first post-divorce paparazzi shots. &quot;*They don't look glamorous enough to be staged*, Shuter said
		
Click to expand...

 It was my first thought when I saw the NYC pics. Alicia looked awful.  






			Not the breakup * they make the decisions by themselves. Were not their marriage counselors*. I'm not her friend, I'm not even her hairdresser. Publicists who think they're friends with celebrities make a terrible mistake. *We're paid professionals who handle getting messages out*.
		
Click to expand...

  Vikander and Fassbender are not Affleck and Garner,Aniston and Mayer. If they break up,nobody will give a damn. Paula Woods will not be busy getting messages out._


----------



## libeth

Katespadegurl said:


> IN OTHER NEWS: Jeff Bridges totally accepts the idea of Michael as The Dude in that Montreal Live Read of The Big Lebowski.
> 
> Jeff Bridges &#8207;@TheJeffBridges  4m4 minutes ago
> The Dude Abides. @JasonReitman #Fassbender @pattonoswalt http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/0...n?hootPostID=342fc2dfd8316ff101571ec4cfc94c00



 It will stream somewhere?


----------



## Katespadegurl

libeth said:


> It will stream somewhere?



I don't know, but definitely check out Reitman's Live Read website.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> You didn't answer _ that [/] question.   Interesting :  It was my first thought when I saw the NYC pics. Alicia looked awful.    Vikander and Fassbender are not Affleck and Garner,Aniston and Mayer. If they break up,nobody will give a damn. Paula Woods will not be busy getting messages out._


_

Eeeh, yes I did. Read it again. But if you insist, I didn't say Harvey planned his wedding, are you crazy? LOL I said he married on awards season on purpose, to be on the spotlight. He announced his engagement on a Times ad LoL 

NY pics were ridiculously staged and I don't care. Cannes wasn't, but nobody cared about Cannes video in US, only Macbeth's premiere and Amfar. And yes, Michael and Alicia are a Hollywood couple but still not a 'hot' one because she isn't very famous in US. When Uncle and Danish Girl are released we'll see them getting paps attention even when they don't want to. But I agree that people won't care about them splitting because they aren't a likeable couple and both don't seem to be into each other a lot. So people won't care when they break up =)_


----------



## FassbenderLover

I think that Ben C and Sophie H were pr but instead of sticking to the script (pap stroll, pics etc) he knocked her up which I don't think was apart of the plan. So they used it for publicity in hoping he'd get lots of awards. it didn't work. I've seen the pics of them before they got hitched. How she walked away from him like she didn't want to be bothered, how she looked at him like she wanted to strangle the hell outta him cuz he lost some award, and of course the one where he had her hand around her and she yank his hand down. That one was taken from behind them so I guess she thought no one would see but yeah we all saw. I'm sure she don't want to be stuck with him either


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Eeeh, yes I did. Read it again. But if you insist, I didn't say Harvey planned his wedding, are you crazy? LOL I said he married on awards season on purpose, to be on the spotlight. He announced his engagement on a Times ad LoL   NY pics were ridiculously staged and I don't care. Cannes wasn't, but nobody cared about Cannes video in US, only Macbeth's premiere and Amfar. And yes, Michael and Alicia are a Hollywood couple but still not a 'hot' one because she isn't very famous in US. When Uncle and Danish Girl are released we'll see them getting paps attention even when they don't want to. But I agree that people won't care about them splitting because they aren't a likeable couple and both don't seem to be into each other a lot. So people won't care when they break up =)


 I'm not crazy  It's what happened according to some of his fans' conspiracy theories. His fans are not like the Fassbender's fans but we are not far from that.  _Posh people_ announce their engagement in The Times.He's not the  exception. I don't believe the NYC pics were_ staged_ but without any doubt they knew that paps were taking pics. Their _likability_ has nothing to do with people caring/not caring. Paltrow and Martin weren't likeable but people _cared_  Alicia and Michael are not famous enough,are not overexposed enough like other _Hollywood couples_.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I'm not crazy  It's what happened according to some of his fans' conspiracy theories. His fans are not like the Fassbender's fans but we are not far from that.  _Posh people_ announce their engagement in The Times.He's not the  exception. I don't believe the NYC pics were_ staged_ but without any doubt they knew that paps were taking pics. Their _likability_ has nothing to do with people caring/not caring. Paltrow and Martin weren't likeable but people _cared_  Alicia and Michael are not famous enough,are not overexposed enough like other _Hollywood couples_.



I know you aren't LOL but you said something I didn't say or made it look I said that when I didn't. I know, Cumberbatch is no exception indeed =) 

Martin and Paltrow were always discrete, since the beginning. Like very. The only time I saw them attending a big event together was at the Golden Globes a few weeks before announcing their divorce LoL PR! But they looked miserable over there so...and people knew they were splitting for years so no crying over them and no surprise. Even Ben and Jen, a darling couple, were expected to split anytime soon.

I think people do care if a couple is beloved and popular. Martin/Paltrow were no Brangelina. If the couple isn't, like Michael and Alicia, nobody will care. If Michael dated a more popular actress and for a longer time, yes, the audience would care. But he never had this status with any gff anyway.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I think that Ben C and Sophie H were pr but instead of sticking to the script (pap stroll, pics etc) he knocked her up which I don't think was apart of the plan. So they used it for publicity in hoping he'd get lots of awards. it didn't work. I've seen the pics of them before they got hitched. How she walked away from him like she didn't want to be bothered, how she looked at him like she wanted to strangle the hell outta him cuz he lost some award, and of course the one where he had her hand around her and she yank his hand down. That one was taken from behind them so I guess she thought no one would see but yeah we all saw. I'm sure she don't want to be stuck with him either



Interesting. She came out of nowhere, they announced their engagement on an ad in November last year and got married on Valentine's Day. LOL It's not a conspiracy theory, it is just weird tbh. Redmayne also got some buzz for getting married im awards season but he dated his gff for 3 years, they attended many things together, they really look cute. Cumberbatch...nothing like that. Please show these pics!


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I know you aren't LOL but you said something I didn't say or made it look I said that when I didn't. I know, Cumberbatch is no exception indeed =)   Martin and Paltrow were always discrete, since the beginning. Like very. The only time I saw them attending a big event together was at the Golden Globes a few weeks before announcing their divorce LoL PR! But they looked miserable over there so...and people knew they were splitting for years so no crying over them and no surprise. Even Ben and Jen, a darling couple, were expected to split anytime soon.  I think people do care if a couple is beloved and popular. Martin/Paltrow were no Brangelina. If the couple isn't, like Michael and Alicia, nobody will care. If Michael dated a more popular actress and for a longer time, yes, the audience would care. But he never had this status with any gff anyway.


 Paltrow's PR, manipulated image is all but discrete. She's not likeable with and without Martin but people and media care about her personal life. Affleck is seen as a cheater and gambler while Garner is often seen as a control freak. They are media darlings. West and Kardashian are other media darling. They aren't likeable but people _care_. A LOT.It's not important if you think they are likeable,some people will agree with you,others will disagree. If they broke up nobody will care because Michael isn't a media darling and they are not famewhoring their relationship.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Paltrow's PR, manipulated image is all but discrete. She's not likeable with and without Martin but people and media care about her personal life. Affleck is seen as a cheater and gambler while Garner is often seen as a control freak. They are media darlings. West and Kardashian are other media darling. They aren't likeable but people _care_. A LOT.It's not important if you think they are likeable,some people will agree with you,others will disagree. If they broke up nobody will care because Michael isn't a media darling and they are not famewhoring their relationship.



Don't agree but I respect your POV. And Alicia used him in the beginning mentioning being in SF and watching It Follows in NY. She stopped after people.notice that. But Michael never cared enough to mention her, something he would do with previous gff. Anyway, it was a nice talk =)


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Interesting. She came out of nowhere, they announced their engagement on an ad in November last year and got married on Valentine's Day. LOL It's not a conspiracy theory, it is just weird tbh. Redmayne also got some buzz for getting married im awards season but he dated his gff for 3 years, they attended many things together, they really look cute. Cumberbatch...nothing like that. Please show these pics!



She didn't come out of nowhere. They worked together several years ago.They  were also seen together for the first time during the summer. I don't believe it was their first date!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Don't agree but I respect your POV. And Alicia used him in the beginning mentioning being in SF and watching It Follows in NY. She stopped after people.notice that. But Michael never cared enough to mention her, something he would do with previous gff. Anyway, it was a nice talk =)



UMM how dare you cast doubt on michaels undying love for Alicia?? Don't you know she is different that ALL his previous girlfriends? He loves Alicia in a way he has never loved anyone before. Please keep your doubts about Michael and Alicia's one true love to yourself. 

(Lolol just kidding with that post. I thought id say it before someone inevitably chimes in to say those things hahaha)

But yeah, those NY pics were definitely a pap stroll. Omg and she looked so bad, at least she could wear better clothes when she is paying someone to take lovey dovey pics of herself and her one true love


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, read this. A former PR talked about publicists role in relationships, paparazzis, break ups, etc. He talked a lot about Affleck and Garner, who split recently. Just so you can see how much some things are staged on purpose. Very interesting! (this is just something out of our conversation about Michael, just one curiosity please!)
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/07/celebrity-divorce-expert-tells-all.html?mid=twitter_cut
> 
> It's kinda interesting.


 
That was a very interesting article, thanks! I think people are willfully ignorant about the truth of PR because they like to believe they're smarter and more discerning than that, that they aren't the ones who can be hoodwinked. They also probably think they're immune to marketing too, lol.



libeth said:


> Quote:
> [Editor's note: Soon after our interview, People exclusively published Ben and Jens first post-divorce paparazzi shots. &quot;*They don't look glamorous enough to be staged*, Shuter said.
> It was my first thought when I saw the NYC pics. Alicia looked awful.


 
If you look at that quote in its entirety and in context, he's not actually saying what you seem to think he's saying. There's a huge_ but _that follows:



> In the old days, it used to always be _People_ magazine. *The unwritten rule was that if you break it with People, down the road, they're probably the ones who will get the sit-down.* [_Editor's note: Soon after our interview, _People _exclusively published__ Ben and Jens first post-divorce paparazzi shots. "They don't look glamorous enough to be staged, Shuter said, *but interesting that the outlet that ignored the rumors for weeks got the post-split photo exclusive.*_*]*


 
People magazine had the exclusive official announcement of Ben & Jen's divorce, and then People magazine had the exclusive first pictures of Ben & Jen post-divorce taken while they were hiding out on an island at a private resort -- pics that of course looked unglamorous and telephoto-lens grainy and borderline invasive, because why would the queen of the "happy family pap stroll" call the paps to photograph the dissolution of that happy family? I guess it's just a coincidence that People magazine happened to get both exclusives. Interesting which coincidences you choose to dismiss.

Anyway, I thought this quote was interesting:



> *How overt are the discussions between the celebrity and the publicist, and the publicist and the paparazzi, in moments like that? *
> It's totally overt, to the point where you tell them the time to be there. Shell be in Central Park, wearing black, sitting on a bench, and shell be there for ten minutes. Fine, see you at 12:01.


 
Something along those lines was _my_ first thought when I saw the NY pics, lol. It was just too obvious.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Don't agree but I respect your POV. And Alicia used him in the beginning mentioning being in SF and watching It Follows in NY. She stopped after people.notice that. But Michael never cared enough to mention her, something he would do with previous gff. Anyway, it was a nice talk =)



It's not what I was thinking about when I used the word famewhoring   but there's space for every opinion in this thread.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> She didn't come out of nowhere. They worked together several years ago.They  were also seen together for the first time during the summer. I don't believe it was their first date!



They worked a long time ago and were never spotted since. They started appearing together in mid 2013 I think. And announced their engagement from nowhere on Times. And married one year after they started dating and during awards season. A bit rushed. But if they really love each other, good for them =)


----------



## miasharma

So I went over to fassy tea tumblr to see what mess was going on there and those xmen set anons actually sound pretty legit. I mean as legit as they can sound being anonymous on the Internet. I don't know, what do you guys think? 

If their info and tidbits are true, then I have renewed hope that Michael will actually be in apocalypse, rather than have a 2 second cameo!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Interesting. She came out of nowhere, they announced their engagement on an ad in November last year and got married on Valentine's Day. LOL It's not a conspiracy theory, it is just weird tbh. Redmayne also got some buzz for getting married im awards season but he dated his gff for 3 years, they attended many things together, they really look cute. Cumberbatch...nothing like that. Please show these pics!


 
38.media.tumblr.com/1fd0cfa68deb28f69f0889dc60967196/tumblr_nods7oAyTr1u47vylo8_540.gif
38.media.tumblr.com/e27cc344a3036f682f0c8b9c20ff01a8/tumblr_inline_nogqf15coP1s0dp1j_540.gif
33.media.tumblr.com/c89da5e0095b96df718c83e54b766e63/tumblr_nfxq63s4Td1u4hcbgo2_500.gif
 38.media.tumblr.com/9dd2527cd101fc3f718fd65e59d33e35/tumblr_nfxq63s4Td1u4hcbgo1_500.gif


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> It's not what I was thinking about when I used the word famewhoring   but there's space for every opinion in this thread.



Oh sorry LOL what did you mean? Yes, no right or wrong, just opinions =)


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> 38.media.tumblr.com/1fd0cfa68deb28f69f0889dc60967196/tumblr_nods7oAyTr1u47vylo8_540.gif
> 38.media.tumblr.com/e27cc344a3036f682f0c8b9c20ff01a8/tumblr_inline_nogqf15coP1s0dp1j_540.gif
> 33.media.tumblr.com/c89da5e0095b96df718c83e54b766e63/tumblr_nfxq63s4Td1u4hcbgo2_500.gif
> 38.media.tumblr.com/9dd2527cd101fc3f718fd65e59d33e35/tumblr_nfxq63s4Td1u4hcbgo1_500.gif



Jeez LOL thanks!


----------



## libeth

Kyoko Karenina said:


> That was a very interesting article, thanks! I think people are willfully ignorant about the truth of PR because they like to believe they're smarter and more discerning than that, that they aren't the ones who can be hoodwinked. They also probably think they're immune to marketing too, lol.   If you look at that quote in its entirety and * in context*, he's not actually saying what you seem to think he's saying. There's a huge_ but _that follows:


 There's a huge but for _that_ context.  





> I don't believe the NYC pics were_ staged_ but without any doubt they knew that paps were taking pics.


 They were photographed outside their hotel,not in Central Park,like Michael some weeks ago. I only said the pics were not _staged _.  





> Something along those lines was _my_ first thought when I saw the NY pics, lol. It was just too obvious.


 It was _ your _ first thought. There's space for every opinion in this thread and not everyone is willfully ignorant about the truth of PR.


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> So I went over to fassy tea tumblr to see what mess was going on there and those xmen set anons actually sound pretty legit. I mean as legit as they can sound being anonymous on the Internet. I don't know, what do you guys think?
> 
> If their info and tidbits are true, then I have renewed hope that Michael will actually be in apocalypse, rather than have a 2 second cameo!!!



I start to think he wasn't  there only because no one else have seen him &  the people who took pics with james and the others said that she didn't see him there with them.. Taylor also posted the pic on instagram saying how cool was it that the Apocalypse team was there and mentioned them one by one but no Michael (one could argue that he probably was there but didn't take a pic with her, hmm nicholas didn't take a pic with her either but she mentioned him). 
There's no sighting or mention whatsoever of any other cast member apart from james, nicholas and sansa, sooo sorry if I'm being skeptical  hope i'm wrong though


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I start to think he wasn't  there only because no one else have seen him &  the people who took pics with james and the others said that he wasn't there with them.. Taylor also posted the pic on instagram saying how cool was it that the Apocalypse team was there and mentioned them one by one but no Michael (one could argue that he probably was there but didn't take a pic with her, hmm nicholas didn't take a pic with her either but she mentioned him).
> There's no sighting or mention whatsoever of any other cast member apart from james, nicholas and sansa, sooo sorry if I'm being skeptical  hope i'm wrong though



I agree. I guess he's either not in the mood to attend Taylor's concert or he's still in Nicaragua LOL but he will be at Comic Con!


----------



## Katespadegurl

pennylane93 said:


> I start to think he wasn't  there only because no one else have seen him &  the people who took pics with james and the others said that she didn't see him there with them.. Taylor also posted the pic on instagram saying how cool was it that the Apocalypse team was there and mentioned them one by one but no Michael (one could argue that he probably was there but didn't take a pic with her, hmm nicholas didn't take a pic with her either but she mentioned him).
> There's no sighting or mention whatsoever of any other cast member apart from james, nicholas and sansa, sooo sorry if I'm being skeptical  hope i'm wrong though



Yeah it seems like it was only James, Nick, and Sophie who went there lol. The same anon who said she saw Fassy wrote another post on that tumblr though. She basically said "i know u guys won't believe me but I know what I saw I swear etc etc"

but I'm skeptical though.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

libeth said:


> There's a huge but for _that_ context.   They were photographed outside their hotel,not in Central Park,like Michael some weeks ago. I only said the pics were not _staged _.


 
That's why I pointed out how the quote you were using, when taken in context, was actually saying something different than what you seemed to be asserting... because the quote was basically saying "_the pics don't seem staged... but they are_" without actually coming out and saying it (that guy is bold, but clearly not stupid! Lol). And I already knew you didn't think that about the Fassy NY pics.



libeth said:


> It was _ your _ first thought. There's space for every opinion in this thread and not everyone is willfully ignorant about the truth of PR.


 
Glad to hear it! Because for a while, I'm not sure if this was actually true (that there's space for every opinion here; I already know not _everyone_ is willfully ignorant about the truth of PR, that's why I didn't say everyone is!).


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> I start to think he wasn't  there only because no one else have seen him &  the people who took pics with james and the others said that she didn't see him there with them.. Taylor also posted the pic on instagram saying how cool was it that the Apocalypse team was there and mentioned them one by one but no Michael (one could argue that he probably was there but didn't take a pic with her, hmm nicholas didn't take a pic with her either but she mentioned him).
> There's no sighting or mention whatsoever of any other cast member apart from james, nicholas and sansa, sooo sorry if I'm being skeptical  hope i'm wrong though


oh yeah I dont think he is in Montreal or at that T swift concert last night...sorry I should have clarified what part I was referring to LOL

I was reading that anon from xmen crew or set or whatever and this person was talking about Michael flying in through a private jet into Montreal a couple times in June when we were going through a fassy drought. If that is true, it gives me hope that micheal has been shooting for apocalypse more than we thought!


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> oh yeah I dont think he is in Montreal or at that T swift concert last night...sorry I should have clarified what part I was referring to LOL
> 
> I was reading that anon from xmen crew or set or whatever and this person was talking about Michael flying in through a private jet into Montreal a couple times in June when we were going through a fassy drought. If that is true, it gives me hope that micheal has been shooting for apocalypse more than we thought!



Ohh. Jlaw and Rose B do have a private jet that carry them to Montreal, and they were papped getting out of the plane. I thought if Michael was flying with the jet, paps would've picked that up as it was quite flashy, but idk the paps probably aren't interested in him like they do with Jlaw

... Or the anon just saw the pics of Jlaw and Rose with the jet and that's where they get the private jet idea from


----------



## bhb2014

Interview with Justin Kurzel in Cannes. He talks about adapting the play in a more human way and how Michael and Marion were chosen to star in the film. He talks a bit about AC but nothing new.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OBg4zd-EL8


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> Ohh. Jlaw and Rose B do have a private jet that carry them to Montreal, and they were papped getting out of the plane. I thought if Michael was flying with the jet, paps would've picked that up as it was quite flashy, but idk the paps probably aren't interested in him like they do with Jlaw
> 
> ... Or the anon just saw the pics of Jlaw and Rose with the jet and that's where they get the private jet idea from



OMG lol you might be on to something. Just went back and checked, the xmen crew anon post was a few posts after the pics showing Rose B and Jlaw getting off the private plane. Yeahhhhh, now that little tidbit isnt that believable. *******it that tumblr is a hot mess.


----------



## Katespadegurl

miasharma said:


> OMG lol you might be on to something. Just went back and checked, the xmen crew anon post was a few posts after the pics showing Rose B and Jlaw getting off the private plane. Yeahhhhh, now that little tidbit isnt that believable. *******it that tumblr is a hot mess.



lol right? I don't believe most of what the anons are saying until i see pics/articles/more info


----------



## pennylane93

> Richard Piers Smith &#8207;@RichPiersSmith
> Lovely day at Wimbledon, Michael fassbender, Juan Mata, de gea and a sprinkling of actual tennis



Not sure which one is harder to believe; that he's back in England or that he's with De Gea and Mata lol (both United players)
If he's indeed at Wimbledon then he's reaaal good at staying under radar. All these footballers get photographed but no pic of him whatsoever


----------



## Katespadegurl

pennylane93 said:


> Not sure which one is harder to believe; that he's back in England or that he's with De Gea and Mata lol (both United players)
> If he's indeed at Wimbledon then he's reaaal good at staying under radar. All these footballers get photographed but no pic of him whatsoever



There's literally never pics of him anywhere that anyone says they saw him/heard him. There's a post on fassytea (yes I know I know take it with a grain of salt) that he's in Nicaragua bc AV is shooting an LV campaign but I digged deep and didn't find any pics or any news. So take everything that every anon has said with a grain of salt basically. Lord... I need sleep I can't keep up lol.


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> There's literally never pics of him anywhere that anyone says they saw him/heard him. There's a post on fassytea (yes I know I know take it with a grain of salt) that he's in Nicaragua bc AV is shooting an LV campaign but I digged deep and didn't find any pics or any news. So take everything that every anon has said with a grain of salt basically. Lord... I need sleep I can't keep up lol.


She shot the LV campaign with Jennifer Connelly in Barcelona (probably why she and Michael were in Barcelona in April?), there were no pic or news during that time either so I guess it was a pretty closed set. Not sure how fassytea anon knows about a Nicaragua shooting unless we suddenly have a fashion/LV insider just randomly popped out at fassytea, lmao.  Set insiders, LV insiders, random hook-ups, all gathered in one place at the same time, so convenient!


----------



## Katespadegurl

pennylane93 said:


> She shot the LV campaign with Jennifer Connelly in Barcelona (probably why she and Michael were in Barcelona in April?), there were no pic or news during that time either. Not sure how fassytea anon knows about a Nicaragua shooting unless we suddenly have a LV insider just randomly popped out to fassytea, lmao.  Set insiders, LV insiders, random hook-ups, all gathered in one place, so convenient!



Hahahahah omg what has this fandom come to. I'm tired of playing this "where in the world is MF" game. I'll just wait until Saturday/SDCC to see real pics and hear real stories.


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> Hahahahah omg what has this fandom come to. I'm tired of playing this "where in the world is MF" game. I'll just wait until Saturday/SDCC to see real pics and hear real stories.


LOL so I guess that anon from the concert is pretty sure that she did see Michael there..this is what she wrote:

"Ok so when my bf thought he was with Lawrence (which we know now is probably Sophie turner, she was facing the other way) he was getting a drink. Later when he was with Mcavoy he was half way up the first level (which was below our seats) I don't know the section number. I totally understood the lack of blind acceptance but I woke to the whole "we've been had, he's still on vacation" post and I was just completely baffled where that came from because I know it was him like 99.9% & it was james"

She sounds believable but maybe she is just a really good "story" teller? Im so gullible though, I am kinda believing her. Ughh. She should have just taken a quick stalker pic to prove her point. Jeez


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> She shot the LV campaign with Jennifer Connelly in Barcelona (probably why she and Michael were in Barcelona in April?), there were no pic or news during that time either so I guess it was a pretty closed set. Not sure how fassytea anon knows about a Nicaragua shooting unless we suddenly have a fashion/LV insider just randomly popped out at fassytea, lmao.  Set insiders, LV insiders, random hook-ups, all gathered in one place at the same time, so convenient!


LOL yeah that post was so conveniently timed. I did try to google info about LV shoots and I guess there was a shoot done in Nicaragua for the 2014 line or something. Maybe that is where the anon got their "info" from.


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> LOL so I guess that anon from the concert is pretty sure that she did see Michael there..this is what she wrote:
> 
> "Ok so when my bf thought he was with Lawrence (which we know now is probably Sophie turner, she was facing the other way) he was getting a drink. Later when he was with Mcavoy he was half way up the first level (which was below our seats) I don't know the section number. I totally understood the lack of blind acceptance but I woke to the whole "we've been had, he's still on vacation" post and I was just completely baffled where that came from because * I know it was him like 99.9% *  & it was james"
> 
> She sounds believable but maybe she is just a really good "story" teller? Im so gullible though, I am kinda believing her. Ughh. She should have just taken a quick stalker pic to prove her point. Jeez



Insert some Atonement quote; you know it was him, or you saw him?


----------



## Katespadegurl

miasharma said:


> LOL so I guess that anon from the concert is pretty sure that she did see Michael there..this is what she wrote:
> 
> "Ok so when my bf thought he was with Lawrence (which we know now is probably Sophie turner, she was facing the other way) he was getting a drink. Later when he was with Mcavoy he was half way up the first level (which was below our seats) I don't know the section number. I totally understood the lack of blind acceptance but I woke to the whole "we've been had, he's still on vacation" post and I was just completely baffled where that came from because I know it was him like 99.9% & it was james"
> 
> She sounds believable but maybe she is just a really good "story" teller? Im so gullible though, I am kinda believing her. Ughh. She should have just taken a quick stalker pic to prove her point. Jeez



Right? Like I want to believe her...but I can't/don't. She seems like she is being truthful (and I apologize if she was) bc she was the very first anon who posted that she saw him way before fan pics got out. But then again, it's anon at a tumblr website, and everyone is so messy there.


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> Right? Like I want to believe her...but I can't/don't. She seems like she is being truthful (and I apologize if she was) bc she was the very first anon who posted that she saw him way before fan pics got out. But then again, it's anon at a tumblr website, and everyone is so messy there.


Tbh i don't see any reason why she  would  lie about seeing Michael at a concert, i mean it's just celebspotting, hardly any tea at all. It's different from making up some more 'scandalous' stuff like hook-up stories. I just find it weird that other people (including taylor swift herself lol) who have seen the other cast didn't see/mention him at all. She probably saw someone else and genuinely thought it was him without any intention to make up something? Then, there's that dude who supposedly saw him at Wimbledon... One of these people got a case of mistaken identity. 

Lol i can't  believe i'm still discussing this, how bored i must be?? :lolots: can't wait for the real thing at SDCC


----------



## Katespadegurl

pennylane93 said:


> Tbh i don't see any reason why she  would  lie about seeing Michael at a concert, i mean it's just celebspotting, hardly any tea at all. It's different from making up some more 'scandalous' stuff like hook-up stories. I just find it weird that other people (including taylor swift herself lol) who have seen the other cast didn't see/mention him at all. She probably saw someone else and genuinely thought it was him without any intention to make up something? Then, there's that dude who supposedly saw him at Wimbledon... One of these people got a case of mistaken identity.
> 
> Lol i can't  believe i'm still discussing this, how bored i must be?? :lolots: can't wait for the real thing at SDCC



Exactly. IF he really was there, he probably wasn't pictured because maybe he left at a different time than the others? They all met fans after the show/near the entrance so...

Anyways I'm still excited for Saturday!


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Exactly. IF he really was there, he probably wasn't pictured because maybe he left at a different time than the others? They all met fans after the show/near the entrance so...
> 
> Anyways I'm still excited for Saturday!



I'm so confused with all of this LOL some say he is in Nicaragua, others that he is in Canada...so funny! But one thing is sure IMO: on Saturday he'll be at Comic-Con, that's what really matters


----------



## Lou9

"Steve Jobs" is testing on Monday and a bunch of AWers are going. NOW I'm nervous!


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> "Steve Jobs" is testing on Monday and a bunch of AWers are going. NOW I'm nervous!


what is an AWer?


----------



## Lou9

miasharma said:


> what is an AWer?



Awards Watch


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> "Steve Jobs" is testing on Monday and a bunch of AWers are going. NOW I'm nervous!



At least we'll know whether to keep our hopes up or more realistic.  Depending on the commenter, they're as much or more tough than most critics.  Spares us months of hype/anticipation.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> At least you'll know whether to keep your hopes up or more realistic.  Depending on the commenter, they're as much or more tough than most critics.



The core of the movie is his performance. It's not something that could be modified after the screenings.We'll have  a better idea.


----------



## libeth

Kyoko Karenina said:


> That's why I pointed out how the quote you were using, when taken in context, was actually saying something different than what you seemed to be asserting... because the quote was basically saying &quot;_the pics don't seem staged... but they are_&quot; without actually coming out and saying it (that guy is bold, but clearly not stupid! Lol).



Let me explain better.For Affleck and Garner the_ but_ was obligatory. Mediatic split,possible exchange of favours.I don't believe he was completely dismissing the possibility that the pics were not staged. People is very PR-friendly with or without exchanges of favours. Michael and Alicia were outside their hotel,he was papped alone some weeks ago outside their hotel.There wasn't any mediatic split going on,she's a LV testimonial. _My _first thought was that the pics didn't seem planned because I've a hard time believing that a new LV testimonial asked to be papped with greasy hair,dressed like she was dressed. Just my opinion.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> "Steve Jobs" is testing on Monday and a bunch of AWers are going. NOW I'm nervous!



Interesting. Let's see how things will go. Either it's good or bad (highly doubt), it's just ONE screening. A festival reception will give us a better idea of the film IMO  Again, after the trailer I don't have any expectations about the Oscar for him or a hit at the BO but with Universal behind it and a huge marketing campaign later this year...anything is possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Lou9

Lol



> jason reitman &#8207;@jasonreitman  50m50 minutes ago
> dear women of montreal,
> live read of big lebowski with michael fassbender has moved to a larger venue.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Lol



Of course LOL


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> Lol



Lol, the public has spoken!  

This is the kind of thing that has to make Fassy feel good.  To know there was such a demand for tickets it had to be moved to a bigger venue.  I mean no offense to Patton Oswalt but we know who the women...um, I mean the public, want to see.


----------



## pennylane93

I see Sophie T is already in San Diego, hm no sign of Michael yet?


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> I see Sophie T is already in San Diego, hm no sign of Michael yet?



I think she might be there for game of thrones!


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> I think she might be there for game of thrones!


Ooh rite. Bet she'll be at Apocalypse panel though, she seems like the main star of this movie afterall.....


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Ooh rite. Bet she'll be at Apocalypse panel though, she seems like the main star of this movie afterall.....



Yeah, she'll have a nice role in X-Men. But today she'll be on GoT's panel 

http://www.comic-con.org/cci/friday


----------



## bhb2014

Jeez, it's bizarre how much Plummer looked like Michael when he was young


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Jeez, it's bizarre how much Plummer looked like Michael when he was young


mte!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Michael's not a saint.  I've said many times I love him warts and all.  He's human and makes mistakes like we all do.  Sometimes gossip is true.  The National Enquirer has broke quite a few stories that were dismissed at first.  But when all these assistants, set insiders, hook ups, PR experts, people who know what's going on with Michael & AV, all flock to one little new site to blast their insider knowledge?  And ALL their collective knowledge mirrors the narrative of the blog's owner and her followers?  I'm sorry.  But I'm going to side eye the snot out of it.  And I would be no matter what story they were selling (or tea they're spilling).
> 
> I think part of the fun with this kind of gossip is fans love single Fassy.  We fell for the guy who "wrecks the sweet shops" with no apologies or regrets.  The lovable "rake about town".  This is the Fassy we were sold and we're used to.  Anything opposing this sort of ruins the fantasy.  You know, the fangirl fantasy.  It's why fandoms go apesh*t whenever the object of their love/lust gets a gf.  It ruins all our fun!!!


This.It's far worse when fans consider them perfect boyfriend material. The problem is that many fans pretend to know these people and they will always believe what they *want* to believe.I don't think I'm able to find it again,but the letter written by a Cumberbatch fan on tumblr,imploring him to say the truth about his engagement,was amazing. Now I'm  ready for Hiddleston.


libeth said:


> Amen. After the Cumberbatch mess   Weinstein is a must for every conspiracy theory. TLBO,their Oscar hopeful movies have nothong in common and nothing to do with his company. Insignificant  details.





Katespadegurl said:


> Correct! The Internet can be a scary place.
> 
> Also I think that AV and MF do like each other and are in a real relationship but they're just using some kind of publicity/PR to up their game I guess. Doesn't make it any less real. And that stuff about Weinstein being behind all of this is too much imo. I don't think he is. Yes some of his fandom can be very over dramatic and messy, but I do think that we need to find some type of middle ground regarding all of this crap.



Every fandom can be over dranatic and messy but I've already said it,these Weinstein conspiracies are getting out of hand and ridiculous too. But it's always easier to think  there's a "master of puppets".It's a human thing. I've yet to see his interest in her career,in their careers,but t if someone wants to believe he's collecting their pics in his office preparing their oscar campaign,or that he's calling every mag to promote movies not distributed and produced by him,they will believe it. 
Meanwhile Three Generations with Watts,Sarandon and Elle Fanning is already screening... 
Also,I'm a bit worried about Macbeth. Every review I'm reading  mentions that there's a lot mumbling and whispering. The score music which covers their voices  doesn't help. I already know that people will complain about their delivery.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> At least we'll know whether to keep our hopes up or more realistic.  Depending on the commenter, *they're as much or more tough than most critics*.  Spares us months of hype/anticipation.






Lou9 said:


> Lol


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> mte!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> This.It's far worse when fans consider them perfect boyfriend material. The problem is that many fans pretend to know these people and they will always believe what they *want* to believe.I don't think I'm able to find it again,but the letter written by a Cumberbatch fan on tumblr,imploring him to say the truth about his engagement,was amazing. Now I'm  ready for Hiddleston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every fandom can be over dranatic and messy but I've already said it,these Weinstein conspiracies are getting out of hand and ridiculous too. But it's always easier to think  there's a "master of puppets".It's a human thing. I've yet to see his interest in her career,in their careers,but t if someone wants to believe he's collecting their pics in his office preparing their oscar campaign,or that he's calling every mag to promote movies not distributed and produced by him,they will believe it.
> Meanwhile Three Generations with Watts,Sarandon and Elle Fanning is already screening...
> Also,I'm a bit worried about Macbeth. Every review I'm reading  mentions that there's a lot mumbling and whispering. The score music which covers their voices  doesn't help. I already know that people will complain about their delivery.



I always expected Weinstein to ignore Macbeth, this film will only get nods in UK because Studiocanal is promoting it pretty well. IF it gets nods in US awards it's because of reviews and support from artists, similar to what happened to Marion in TDON this year. 

Critics I've read so far point out a few problems but, in general, the film's reception is very good: 92% on RT and 85% on Metacritic. Tbh, I'm afraid with what Harvey will do to make it more commercial before its release this year in US. I'm worried about him, reviews have been amazing IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> mte!



 Has anybody ever asked Michael if he was Plummer's son or something?


----------



## Katespadegurl

Ok so apparently someone tweeted (another tweet) they saw Fassy at Wimbledon but there's apparently some tennis player who looks exactly like him at Wimbledon. So in conclusion, we really don't know where  Fassbender is. No pics. Nadaaa.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Ok so apparently someone tweeted (another tweet) they saw Fassy at Wimbledon but there's apparently some tennis player who looks exactly like him at Wimbledon. So in conclusion, we really don't know where  Fassbender is. No pics. Nadaaa.



I saw that hahaha it's Gasquet, a French player. He does not look like Michael LOL


----------



## Lou9

Looks like ComicCon will be a "Prof X and his Mutant Babies" show:


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Looks like ComicCon will be a "Prof X and his Mutant Babies" show:



I think close to the whole cast is going to be there.  JLaw is already there for Hunger Games, Oscar Isaac will probably be there for Star Wars, and I think Michael will be there as well.  I guess he actually was hiding out with Alicia Vikander in Nicaragua the past week or so, and she's confirmed to attend for the Warner Bros. panel.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> I think close to the whole cast is going to be there.  JLaw is already there for Hunger Games, Oscar Isaac will probably be there for Star Wars, and I think Michael will be there as well.  I guess he actually was hiding out with Alicia Vikander in Nicaragua the past week or so, and she's confirmed to attend for the Warner Bros. panel.



Thanks Mollie.  IA.  Since he's been with Alicia and she's scheduled to be there I'm sure Michael flew to CA too.  Besides, he loves Comic Con and the XMen fans.  He'll be there.

ETA:  Conan O'Brien is doing a show from Comic Con tomorrow night with a "surprise cast".  Just a heads up it could be XMen!!  Also, clicked on the link to that Nicaraguan resort...dang, it's NICE.


----------



## Katespadegurl

LMAOOOO. I knew she was with him in Nicaragua. She's been hiding out also. 

Anyways, I'm looking forward to the panel! Fassbender was spotted at a Costa Rica airport today, so he's probably flying to San Diego.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Looks like ComicCon will be a "Prof X and his Mutant Babies" show:



hahaahahha cool! Doubt it, Michael will go tomorrow  And we'll probably see some PDA with Alicia because her panel is tomorrow too.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I think close to the whole cast is going to be there.  JLaw is already there for Hunger Games, Oscar Isaac will probably be there for Star Wars, and I think Michael will be there as well.  I guess he actually was hiding out with Alicia Vikander in Nicaragua the past week or so, and she's confirmed to attend for the Warner Bros. panel.



Hmmm someone here said Michael was in Nicaragua with some certainty, I should have figured that out. I hope he's relaxed now and I hope he shows some hotness like he did in 2013


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I always expected Weinstein to ignore Macbeth, this film will only get nods in UK because Studiocanal is promoting it pretty well. IF it gets nods in US awards it's because of reviews and support from artists, similar to what happened to Marion in TDON this year.
> 
> Critics I've read so far point out a few problems but, in general, the film's reception is very good: 92% on RT and 85% on Metacritic. Tbh, I'm afraid with what Harvey will do to make it more commercial before its release this year in US. I'm worried about him, reviews have been amazing IMO.



If the actors are inaudible in a Shakespearean adaptation,it's a problem. I hope at least they tone down the music. Maybe I'll be proved wrong,but I've never considered it an awards contender.


----------



## Lou9

At first, I figured it was one of their PR flacks that tipped OK off, but reading that item and considering the timing (after they left), the description of the setting they stayed in and the fact that the item used the actual name and a link to the resort, it seems like the resort that filled OK in.


----------



## pennylane93

Yes, Oscar is confirmed for Star Wars..
Is that Evan between Lucas and Brian Singer?


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Looks like ComicCon will be a "Prof X and his Mutant Babies" show:



I think Michael and Oscar Isaac will start to work seriously now.. 




bhb2014 said:


> Hmmm *someone here said Michael was in Nicaragua with some certainty*, I should have figured that out. I hope he's relaxed now and I hope he shows some hotness like he did in 2013


That woman on twitter was the one who saw him,saying he was going there. Actually I didn't even believe it. Someone here was just speculating on why he was in Nicaragua.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I never doubted they were in Nicaragua together. Michael is a lot more straightforward than people give him credit for and doesn't play media/PR games. That resort looks wonderful! The item says it's one of the top honeymoon destinations so guess it's super romantic too. I expect they'll both be glowing at Comic Con [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> If the actors are inaudible in a Shakespearean adaptation,it's a problem. I hope at least they tone down the music. Maybe I'll be proved wrong,but I've never considered it an awards contender.



Well, this detail doesn't seem to be any problem since the film has stunning reviews on RT and Metacritic. I don't think this will be a problem. If Weinstein released it in a good date and campaigns for it, it has chances. If he doesn't, which is what it seems...let's wait and see 

Last time a Shakespeare movie got nominated to the Oscars was in 1996, right? Hamlet, by Kenneth Branagh? Since then, how many GOOD adaptations of the author were made? Seriously? Coriolanus was praised a lot but Weinstein released it in January in theaters. But it did got nods at the BAFTAs, BIFA, etc. Does anyone know better Shakespeare history on cinema? Besides Branagh's film, which were basically all well received and got big nods, who else did acclaimed adaptations?


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think Michael and Oscar Isaac will start to work seriously now..
> 
> 
> 
> That woman on twitter was the one who saw him,saying he was going there. Actually I didn't even believe it. Someone here was just speculating on why he was in Nicaragua.



Oh no, I saw that. I believed he was in Nicaragua but not until like, you know, today or something. But when we were here talking about where he was (Montreal, Nicaragua, London, etc), someome came and said with some certainty, he was in Nicaragua...


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> At first, I figured it was one of their PR flacks that tipped OK off, but reading that item and considering the timing (after they left), the description of the setting they stayed in and the fact that the item used the actual name and a link to the resort, *it seems like the resort that filled OK in*.


Yes,T.I. is mentioned  too.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Oh no, I saw that. I believed he was in Nicaragua but not until like, you know, today or something. But when we were here talking about where he was (Montreal, Nicaragua, London, etc), *someome came and said with some certainty, he was in Nicaragua... *



Who?


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Well, this detail doesn't seem to be any problem since the film has stunning reviews on RT and Metacritic. I don't think this will be a problem. If Weinstein released it in a good date and campaigns for it, it has chances. If he doesn't, which is what it seems...let's wait and see



Most of the reviews on Metacritic are from the British critics.  I know for a fact that major critics like Wesley Morris from Grantland (and a NYFCC member), Stephanie Zacharek (also NYFCC) from the Village Voice, and Michael Phillips of the Chicago Tribune will be giving the film very poor reviews.  And that's just for starters.  

You really should prepare yourself for the eventual overall reception to the film to be middling at best.  And Harvey knows this will happen, which is why he's dithering on a release date.


----------



## pennylane93

do y'all think Michael will be at UNCLE events today? Just want to see him and Henry Cavill together  Armie Hammer isn't bad either


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> do y'all think Michael will be at UNCLE events today? Just want to see him and Henry Cavill together  Armie Hammer isn't bad either



I don't know. What time is UNCLE's panel and X-Men's panel? And the cast will be on Conan too but I don't know the time.


----------



## mollie12

pennylane93 said:


> do y'all think Michael will be at UNCLE events today? Just want to see him and Henry Cavill together  Armie Hammer isn't bad either



There's generally a Saturday night post-SDCC party where the actors and journalists mingle, but you shouldn't expect the actors to show up at other official events/panels during the day.  They're usually pretty segregated & really busy doing a bunch of media.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Most of the reviews on Metacritic are from the British critics.  I know for a fact that major critics like Wesley Morris from Grantland (and a NYFCC member), Stephanie Zacharek (also NYFCC) from the Village Voice, and Michael Phillips of the Chicago Tribune will be giving the film very poor reviews.  And that's just for starters.
> 
> You really should prepare yourself for the eventual overall reception to the film to be middling at best.  And Harvey knows this will happen, which is why he's dithering on a release date.



And Rotten Tomatoes? What about stunning reviews from Variety, THR, Times, Twitch Film, Irish Times, Daily Telegraph, Hitfix, The Playlist, Guardian, Screen International? Aren't those enough for you to have any hope for the film? Come on  

I'm not worried about reception, I'm worried about RELEASE DATE and CAMPAIGNING. Harvey has been showing no interest on Macbeth since he bought it (I'm still crying over this, Fox Searchlight was such a better studio), who did the work at Cannes was Studiocanal, who has been promoting the film on social networks is Studiocanal, who released the trailer was Studiocanal. The movie probably won't have any nods because of Harvey. He's got positive reviews, a stellar cast, an extremely popular trailer for a Shakespeare's adaptation on YouTube...he has the material, he just doesn't want to use it because he only cares about Carol and Hateful Eight (I don't count Woman in Gold because this film was panned by critics and might have some Golden Globe nod). It's a shame. Let's hope Michael lands a nod for Jobs, which I'm not confident of.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Most of the reviews on Metacritic are from the British critics.  I know for a fact that major critics like Wesley Morris from Grantland (and a NYFCC member), Stephanie Zacharek (also NYFCC) from the Village Voice, and Michael Phillips of the Chicago Tribune will be giving the film very poor reviews.  And that's just for starters.
> 
> You really should prepare yourself for the eventual overall reception to the film to be middling at best.  And Harvey knows this will happen, which is why he's dithering on a release date.



Except that the reviews from the trades (who saw it under better technical conditions) were very good, which is an important barometer. 

And the technical issues (sound mixing) (1) can partially be attributed to the theater at Cannes, which is known for this issue and (2) can be fixed before release.

I'm not saying it's going to be widely praised. It obviously isn't - not everyone is going to love this film. People get very personal with Shakespeare and this is a very different take. And I agree that it is quite obvious that Harvey isn't interested in making an awards play with this film. If he was, he would have dated it by now. For the time being, it sits in "coming soon" hell on the Weinstein website with Suite Francaise.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Most of the reviews on Metacritic are from the British critics.  I know for a fact that major critics like Wesley Morris from Grantland (and a NYFCC member), Stephanie Zacharek (also NYFCC) from the Village Voice, and Michael Phillips of the Chicago Tribune will be giving the film very poor reviews.  And that's just for starters.
> 
> You really should prepare yourself for the eventual overall reception to the film to be middling at best.  And Harvey knows this will happen, which is why he's dithering on a release date.



Morris was among those who complained about the sound mix. I think the British critics who were very positive   saw it with better audio. But yes,it will not please everyone (monotonous grim tone,problems with the  score and the delivery).


----------



## Katespadegurl

For yall who are worried if Fassy will be there during SDCC or not, he was spotted at US customs.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> And Rotten Tomatoes? What about stunning reviews from Variety, THR, Times, Twitch Film, Irish Times, Daily Telegraph, Hitfix, The Playlist, Guardian, Screen International? Aren't those enough for you to have any hope for the film? Come on



No, since half of those reviews are irrelevant and almost all of them are from Brit critics. I didn't say it was going to be slaughtered, just that _overall_, they will even out to middling, which isn't enough for Harvey to work with.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> Morris was among those who complained about the sound mix. I think the British critics who were very positive   saw it with better audio. But yes,it will not please everyone (monotonous grim tone,problems with the  score and the delivery).



Right. Even some British critics who saw it under the best conditions complained about the line delivery.


----------



## Lou9

Katespadegurl said:


> For yall who are worried if Fassy will be there during SDCC or not, he was spotted at US customs.



Based on that girl's itinerary, he's in Houston.

You people are turning me into a stalker.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> No, since half of those reviews are irrelevant and almost all of them are from Brit critics. I didn't say it was going to be slaughtered, just that _overall_, they will even out to middling, which isn't enough for Harvey to work with.



Irrelevant? Ok, let's stop arguing  Good that you think Variety (US), THR (US), The Playlist (US) aren't good American critics, besides Irish Times, Times and Guardian...I respect you thinking they don't help the film in nothing, that their reviews are worthless. I think the opposite. Each one with your opinion, let's see how the film will be graded later this year  I'm talking about Macbeth mostly because of performances and the cast's performances have been amazingly praised everywhere.

As I said, if Weinstein cared about this film, he would have already set a release date, a teaser or even talked about it on social networks like his company has been doing with Hateful Eight, Carol, etc. Since he isn't doing any of this, yes, I don't expect anything on awards season,perhaps in UK.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Irrelevant? Ok, let's stop arguing  Good that you think Variety, THR, Times, Guardian don't help the film in nothing, their reviews are worthless. I think the opposite. Each one with your opinion, let's see how the film will be graded later this year



I said _half_of the ones you mentioned are irrelevant.  The ones you mentioned in this post are definitely the important ones.  Hitfix, Twitch, Playlist, Irish Times absolutely don't matter at all.



> Good that you think Variety (US), THR (US), The Playlist (US) aren't good American critics



Those are American publications, but in this particular case, they all employed British critics to review the film.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I said _half_of the ones you mentioned are irrelevant.  The ones you mentioned in this post are definitely the important ones.  Hitfix, Twitch, Playlist, Irish Times absolutely don't matter at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are American publications, but in this particular case, they all employed British critics to review the film.



I don't agree with you. And Irish Times is a respectable newspaper in Ireland. I know it doesn't count for awards season but it's a big thing from Michael's homeland. So I'm glad for him 

Still, they represent American publications and when the audience in general talks about reviews it doesn't say "Oh, Guy Lodge loved it!", it says "Oh, Variety loved it, THR loved it!". They read the magazine, newspaper, website, etc, not WHO wrote the review. 

We'll see later this year but I think reviews won't change and they won't be a problem in the end. Besides, it's Shakespeare, it's a very divisive author. I'm very excited with Cannes reception since I feared extremely mixed reviews everywhere and this didn't happen


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Right. Even some British critics who saw it under the best conditions complained about the line delivery.


Yes,Peter Bradshaw,even if he liked the performances.

I think this THR review (positive) explains very well what are the possible problems with this adaptation:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/movie/macbeth-2015/review/797690


> Although the film's press notes talk up how much the whole cast worked with coach Neil Swain to refine their delivery, there's an awful lot of mumbling going on here, and a sense that while the emotion might be discernible in the performer's face, it's like some kind of free-floating entity not tethered to what's coming out of his or her mouth. At times, some might as well be reciting names from the phone book instead of the free verse.
> That's not necessarily a bad thing. Kurzel's debut feature, fact-based serial killer drama Snowtown, leaned so heavily on low-key performances and dialed-up, cuss-word rich speech, it achieved quasi-documentary levels of naturalism. *Macbeth's cast sticks to a very similar register here, pitching lines laconically,in almost conversational fashion.*


Also:
https://film.list.co.uk/article/71047-macbeth/


> The tone of the film is as savage and inhospitable as the atmospheric Scottish locations. This is a Macbeth of mud and guts, mist and murk, in which the oppressive crimson red of fresh-spilt blood becomes the dominant colour used by cinematographer Adam Arkapaw. *It is a production of primal energy in which dialogue is often hard to catch and there seems an almost indecent haste to rush through the most famous speeches and return to the battlefield.*


Someone may not like this approach,above all who is accustomed to theatrical versions.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Based on that girl's itinerary, he's in Houston.
> 
> You people are turning me into a stalker.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,Peter Bradshaw,even if he liked the performances.
> 
> I think this THR review (positive) explains very well what are the possible problems with this adaptation:
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/movie/macbeth-2015/review/797690
> 
> Also:
> https://film.list.co.uk/article/71047-macbeth/
> 
> Someone may not like this approach,above all who is accustomed to theatrical versions.



I know the films apparently has flaws, I read most of its reviews and all of them pointed out a few issues. It's Shakespeare  And it's a film, it's impossible to please 100% the audience. But main consensus, specially towards performances (despite a few problems):



> Marion Cotillard and Michael Fassbender excel in Justin Kurzel's thrillingly savage interpretation of the Scottish Play.





> Definitive telling of Billy S's play this may not be, but as an entertaining/effective variation upon them it's a remarkable work. With visuals as dark and brooding as its titular character, it stands well alongside its peers while carving its own path.





> Fassbender and Cotillard are superb in Kurzel's visionary adaptation, but it still feels a bit thin.





> Kurzel has created a visually-striking hell that is all of Macbeth's own making.





> There is a lot of sound and fury in this Macbeth, but not without meaning.



I'm happy with this. I know chances of awards are few (not because it needs but because it deserves) but it's not because of reviews IMO.


----------



## Katespadegurl

pennylane93 said:


> do y'all think Michael will be at UNCLE events today? Just want to see him and Henry Cavill together  Armie Hammer isn't bad either



If there were UNCLE events today, do you think AV left earlier in her trip?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I know the films apparently has flaws, I read most of its reviews and all of them pointed out a few issues. It's Shakespeare  And it's a film, it's impossible to please 100% the audience. But main consensus, specially towards performances (despite a few problems):
> 
> I'm happy with this. I know chances of awards are few (not because it needs but because it deserves) but it's not because of reviews IMO.



I was specifically talking about the dialogues and the line delivery. I know that the performances,the cinematography are overall praised.


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> If there were UNCLE events today, do you think AV left earlier in her trip?



Sorry! the UNCLE panel is tomorrow (saturday)



Lou9 said:


> Based on that girl's itinerary, he's in Houston.
> 
> You people are turning me into a stalker.



you and me both. LOL why did someone ask the girl on twitter if he was wearing a wedding ring, did i miss something


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I was specifically talking about the dialogues and the line delivery. I know that the performances,the cinematography are overall praised.



That's what I liked about reviews. I know the script has more serious problems indeed. I just don't think it would get in the way of nods concerning performances and visuals =)


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> you and me both. LOL why did someone ask the girl on twitter if he was wearing a wedding ring, did i miss something



That was ridiculous. Man can't go on vacation...


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> That was ridiculous. Man can't go on vacation...



Right? He travels with his gff and some think they were in a honeymoon or are in love LOL Michael has money, he can even bring a model to Dubai and dumps her the next day. There are some girls on Twitter who always ask someone who spotted him if he was alone or not. So funny and scary LOL


----------



## Katespadegurl

Ok! Magazine (the one where they said they spotted MF and AV in Nicaragua) was also the magazine that said that said MF and Marion are in love right before Cannes... Don't know what that tells you but I'm just saying... Hmmm...


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> Ok! Magazine (the one where they said they spotted MF and AV in Nicaragua) was also the magazine that said that said MF and Marion are in love right before Cannes... Don't know what that tells you but I'm just saying... Hmmm...



I don't think OK spotted them in Nicaragua.  Like others have said, seems like the resort filled OK in about the sighting , like they did with the T. I sighting at the same resort  they even provided the link to the resort, seems like a good advertising for them lol


bhb2014 said:


> Right? He travels with his gff and some think they were in a honeymoon or are in love LOL Michael has money, he can even bring a model to Dubai and dumps her the next day. There are some girls on Twitter who always ask someone who spotted him if he was alone or not. So funny and scary LOL


Lol true.  He went on holiday with Nicole to Thailand and  they broke up not even a month later. Aand i think the girl who asked if he had wedding ring on is the one who runs fassytea?  she has the link on her twitter.  yes i'm feeling extremely stalkerish today


----------



## Katespadegurl

pennylane93 said:


> I don't think OK spotted them in Nicaragua.  Like others have said, seems like the resort filled OK in about the sighting , like they did with the T. I sighting at the same resort  they even provided the link to the resort, seems like a good advertising for them lol
> 
> Lol i think the girl who asked if he had wedding ring on is the one who runs fassytea, she has the link on her twitter.  yes i'm feeling extremely stalkerish today



Oops my bad, meant to say that. My comment still stands though. 
Fassytea is so messy...I only go there for news..


----------



## SusanBeach

Lou9 said:


> That was ridiculous. Man can't go on vacation...



Yes, that was ridiculous (about wedding ring) 

But I must say that the conspiracy theories that writes about everything Michael and Alicia do are also IMO ridiculous! (I don´t mean in this forums)
I´m happy that they could have a vacation week with theirs schedules in mind.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I don't think OK spotted them in Nicaragua.  Like others have said, seems like the resort filled OK in about the sighting , like they did with the T. I sighting at the same resort  they even provided the link to the resort, seems like a good advertising for them lol
> 
> Lol true.  He went on holiday with Nicole to Thailand and  they broke up not even a month later. Aand i think the girl who asked if he had wedding ring on is the one who runs fassytea?  she has the link on her twitter.  yes i'm feeling extremely stalkerish today



I agree, this UK magazine is full of either lies (aka Michael and Marion on set one year later) or PR articles like this. They even put the link of the hotel they were LOL pure publicity using their names. And zero pics, it was a PR move close to Comic Con too. Has his name been used before like that? 

True haha Michael likes to travel all the time, alone or with friends and women. I think that this year he traveled more than he worked to be honest LOL you mentioned Nicole, one month before Zoe was spotted with Penn Badgley in 2011 she was pictured hugging Michael in NY. But there were pics at least, I want pics from Nicaragua too!


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Yes, that was ridiculous (about wedding ring)
> 
> But I must say that the conspiracy theories that writes about everything Michael and Alicia do are also IMO ridiculous! (I don´t mean in this forums)
> I´m happy that they could have a vacation week with theirs schedules in mind.



They are a regular couple who travel together, same way he traveled everywhere with other gffs. I find exaggerated people who say they are in love and blablabla. Just a matter of POV.

Like you said, I hope Michael is fully relaxed now because he has been looking really tired and old recently. Excited for today!


----------



## pennylane93

SusanBeach said:


> Yes, that was ridiculous (about wedding ring)
> 
> But I must say that the conspiracy theories that writes about everything Michael and Alicia do are also IMO ridiculous! (I don´t mean in this forums)
> I´m happy that they could have a vacation week with theirs schedules in mind.



Haha, reading some of those, it's like people expect them to live in a dungeon 


bhb2014 said:


> I agree, this UK magazine is full of either lies (aka Michael and Marion on set one year later) or PR articles like this. They even put the link of the hotel they were LOL pure publicity using their names. And zero pics, it was a PR move close to Comic Con too. Has his name been used before like that?
> 
> True haha Michael likes to travel all the time, alone or with friends and women. I think that this year he traveled more than he worked to be honest LOL you mentioned Nicole, one month before Zoe was spotted with Penn Badgley in 2011 she was pictured hugging Michael in NY. But there were pics at least, * I want pics from Nicaragua too!*



Eh don't get your hopes up, it looks like a pretty private resort. Although i wouldn't mind some pics of shirtless Michael surfing....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Wow Michael and Alicia must've accumulated zillions of frequent flyer points this year so far flown together to NYC, London, Marrakech, Barcelona, San Sebastián, Cannes, Montreal, Sweden, LA, Nicaragua and now San Diego....And they're only the places known about and there's half the year still to go!


----------



## Katespadegurl

They're traveling everywhere before they both get busy again. AV with Bourne, Fassbender with AC/XMen. Plus both have films in the awards season that they have to promote.


----------



## Allie28

I want to sign up on IMDB just so I can give a thumbs up to this post....

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1055413/board/thread/245959863

Actually, I co-sign all the posts in that thread but bravo to Chocolgz for having the guts to start it off and with eloquence and maturity.


----------



## pennylane93

Allie28 said:


> I want to sign up on IMDB just so I can give a thumbs up to this post....
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1055413/board/thread/245959863
> 
> Actually, I co-sign all the posts in that thread but bravo to Chocolgz for having the guts to start it off and with eloquence and maturity.



Unable to open, what's that? 
Eta : never mind, got it! Great post 

Has anyone actually seen him at San Diego yet? I'm getting anxious lol
(on other news, Oscar looked damn fine at Star Wars today, can't wait to see him and Michael together)


----------



## Katespadegurl

Allie28 said:


> I want to sign up on IMDB just so I can give a thumbs up to this post....
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1055413/board/thread/245959863
> 
> Actually, I co-sign all the posts in that thread but bravo to Chocolgz for having the guts to start it off and with eloquence and maturity.



Yep. And I just read through it, he beat some model with a dildo and strangled NB bc she didn't cook his lunch right? Wtf??? This is nuts. Where did these people get these theories?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Haha, reading some of those, it's like people expect them to live in a dungeon
> 
> 
> Eh don't get your hopes up, it looks like a pretty private resort. Although i wouldn't mind some pics of shirtless Michael surfing....



Damn! My dream is to see pics of him surfing with Vincent Cassel LOL


----------



## Katespadegurl

Katespadegurl said:


> Yep. And I just read through it, he beat some model with a dildo and strangled NB bc she didn't cook his lunch right? Wtf??? This is nuts. Where did these people get these theories?



Oh wait it was prob CDAN. I remember most of the stories came from cdan. Mostly full of bs


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> Yep. And I just read through it, he beat some model with a dildo and strangled NB bc she didn't cook his lunch right? Wtf??? This is nuts. Where did these people get these theories?



Wow i thought i've read all the craziest conspiracies, turns out i was wrong  the one of him in Nicaragua to get drugs though lmao



> The venomous unrelenting bile these blogs churn out goes way beyond the usual fandom chatter, and like acr65 observed, it's both cruel and insulting to Michael and his girlfriend.


Which blogs are they talking about? Just that tumblr or..?


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Oh wait it was prob CDAN. I remember most of the stories came from cdan. Mostly full of bs



Jeez, what awful things to write about him. He's not a saint but he isn't a monster either. But people have been writing things like that about him for years and when he has a girlfriend it only gets worse. With Nicole it was really sad what people would write =(


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Jeez, what awful things to write about him. He's not a saint but he isn't a monster either. But people have been writing things like that about him for years and when he has a girlfriend it only gets worse. With Nicole it was really sad what people would write =(



Don't worry a lot of of cdan stories are bs. I think even the person who runs it said so a couple years ago.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Don't worry a lot of of cdan stories are bs. I think even the person who runs it said so a couple years ago.



I know they are. The only things I don't have a problem in believing (some are false, of course) about Michael is cheating rumors or one night stands with women. But being violent, having sex in public spaces...LOL

Now I want San Diego!!!


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> Most of the reviews on Metacritic are from the British critics.  I know for a fact that major critics like Wesley Morris from Grantland (and a NYFCC member), Stephanie Zacharek (also NYFCC) from the Village Voice, and Michael Phillips of the Chicago Tribune will be giving the film very poor reviews.  And that's just for starters.    You really should prepare yourself for the eventual overall reception to the film to be middling at best.  And Harvey knows this will happen, which is why he's dithering on a release date.


 If the major British critics like the movie on the whole,it's a good sign imo,because they've been more exposed to other great British actors' performances and they can judge better accents. It got a good reception at Cannes,on the whole. I read many French and Italian tweets of people mixed about the film but enthusiastic about Michael.Imo Harvey thinks it's a hard sell. Subject,gory style and in all probability people will need subtitles for the thick Scottish accents.  





Lou9 said:


> Except that the reviews from the trades (who saw it under better technical conditions) were very good, which is an important barometer.
> 
> And the technical issues (sound mixing) (1) can partially be attributed to the theater at Cannes, which is known for this issue and (2) can be fixed before release.



 The consensus is that it's a work of technical bravura but they need to fix some technical issues before releasing it.


----------



## libeth

pennylane93 said:


> I don't think OK spotted them in Nicaragua.  Like others have said, seems like the resort filled OK in about the sighting , like they did with the T. I sighting at the same resort  they even provided the link to the resort, seems like a good advertising for them lol



Wrong. It's PR  T.I. and his gf also are a PR couple. The resort website is linked TWO times and  these details : laugh: 





> Over the Fourth of July weekend, T.I. was spotted in Nicaragua at Mukul Resort enjoying some quality family time with his children. While at the resort, they were spotted visiting the resorts spa and using Mukuls yacht to go boating along the coast. Chef David Bouley and Japenese


 They've informed us that the resort has a spa and a yacht! 


Allie28 said:


> I want to sign up on IMDB just so I can give a thumbs up to this post....
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1055413/board/thread/245959863
> 
> Actually, I co-sign all the posts in that thread but bravo to Chocolgz for having the guts to start it off and with eloquence and maturity.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Wrong. It's PR  T.I. and his gf is also a PR couple. The resort website is linked TWO times and  these details : laugh:  They've informed us that the resort has a spa and a yacht!



PR moves can be so annoying sometimes LOL this article is amazing! But one day I might go there, seems to be wonderful!


----------



## libeth

Katespadegurl said:


> Oh wait it was prob CDAN. I remember most of the stories came from cdan. Mostly full of bs



It was a crazy comment about his BDSM activities at Glastonbury  If people on CDAN call you out,it means something.   Someone he's too enamored with his Brandon. If he doesn't get involved in wild sexual activities,it's not Fassbender.


----------



## pennylane93

libeth said:


> Wrong. It's PR  T.I. and his gf is also a PR couple.


Lol how could i forget.  How dare they go on vacations and get spotted by the resort staff??


From rogue cut 
http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com/post/123816682782#notes
Apocalypse first look


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> Lol how could i forget.  How dare they go on vacations and get spotted by the resort staff??
> 
> 
> From rogue cut
> http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com/post/123816682782#notes
> Apocalypse first look


OMG cant wait to see Fassy and the rest of the cast at comicon!! that little poster thing is interesting!

as for that Nicaragua gossip, I think the resort definitely gave OK magazine a little tippy tip but I dont think it was without Michael and Alicia's permission. The resort markets itself as an "exclusive five star" hotel so I dont think they would risk future high profile clientele by acting like they will let gossip mags know everytime someone famous went there. I think it was more like a deal between the hotel and MF/AV that they could state their names, get publicity and perhaps in exchange get a sweet discount/amenities while staying at the hotel. Interesting how the magazine published the gossip right after they MF was done with his vacation, makes you think...

Now before everyone starts harping on me about how Michael is above that, just remember Will and Kate did the same thing when they vacationed in Maldives at an "exclusive" luxury resort two years ago. Publicity for the resort and discounts for guests. If a duke and duchess can do that, a movie star and his fame hungry gf doing that isnt that big of a stretch.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> OMG cant wait to see Fassy and the rest of the cast at comicon!! that little poster thing is interesting!
> 
> as for that Nicaragua gossip, I think the resort definitely gave OK magazine a little tippy tip but I dont think it was without Michael and Alicia's permission. The resort markets itself as an "exclusive five star" hotel so I dont think they would risk future high profile clientele by acting like they will let gossip mags know everytime someone famous went there. I think it was more like a deal between the hotel and MF/AV that they could state their names, get publicity and perhaps in exchange get a sweet discount/amenities while staying at the hotel. Interesting how the magazine published the gossip right after they MF was done with his vacation, makes you think...
> 
> Now before everyone starts harping on me about how Michael is above that, just remember Will and Kate did the same thing when they vacationed in Maldives at an "exclusive" luxury resort two years ago. Publicity for the resort and discounts for guests. If a duke and duchess can do that, a movie star and his fame hungry gf doing that isnt that big of a stretch.




Loool, I'm fairly sure the story about William and Kate doing a publicity deal in the Maldives was merely speculation by British tabloids. Why should they worry about costs when British taxpayers foot the bill? And why assume it was the resort management who let slip Michael and Alicia were staying there? I expect there are armies of (lowly paid) staff who may care to supplement their income via arrangements with the likes of OK magazine. Whatever, I'm confident Michael doesn't enter into such arrangements.


----------



## bhb2014

Comic Con  Doesn't seem he got some tan in his trip but looks fine. No scruffy or tired, yes!

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1027023762784003260_1982532056


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Comic Con  Doesn't seem he got some tan in his trip but looks fine. No scruffy or tired, yes!
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1027023762784003260_1982532056


YAY! cant see the whole face but he looks tired and not tan. WTF was he doing for ten days in Nicaragua? 

Cant wait to see him and James together!!!


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, I'm fairly sure the story about William and Kate doing a publicity deal in the Maldives was merely speculation by British tabloids. Why should they worry about costs when British taxpayers foot the bill? And why assume it was the resort management who let slip Michael and Alicia were staying there? I expect there are armies of (lowly paid) staff who may care to supplement their income via arrangements with the likes of OK magazine. Whatever, I'm confident Michael doesn't enter into such arrangements.


LOL you stay confident girl! I am sure lowly staff workers in Nicaragua got a direct phone line to OK magazine offices in America....sure that is exactly what went down! thanks for this info.

As for the Will and Kate story, the british taxpayers paid for their security and Papa Charles paid for the resort vacation but apparently their bill was way lower than the fees that resort normally charges which means discounts!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> LOL you stay confident girl! I am sure lowly staff workers in Nicaragua got a direct phone line to OK magazine offices in America....sure that is exactly what went down! thanks for this info.
> 
> As for the Will and Kate story, the british taxpayers paid for their security and Papa Charles paid for the resort vacation but apparently their bill was way lower than the fees that resort normally charges which means discounts!




No worries, I'm 100% confident. Whoever advised OK it wasn't Michael or Alicia. [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another SDCC photo just posted

https://twitter.com/garskenbc/status/619990222332243970


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> YAY! cant see the whole face but he looks tired and not tan. WTF was he doing for ten days in Nicaragua?
> 
> Cant wait to see him and James together!!!



LOL when he was in Australia and in France last year he didn't got tanned either  It's life. He was probably surfing, eating and drinking, specially after he probably won some things after letting them promote the hotel with his name in a gossip magazine. And get some buzz before attending Comic-Con today, of course. He did vanish for a week. 

Such a shame nobody will care about this outside his fandom because his name is among other many celebs and there are no pics. He let them use his name, so he could have at least let them take some pics of him surfing for our pleasure  

And why are there people talking about him on Kingsman 2? I found ONE tweet and the guy said he SHOULD do the film, not that he will do it LOL

https://twitter.com/GarfOfTheGalaxy/status/619935502284664832


----------



## pearlyqueen

"And why are there people talking about him on Kingsman 2? I found ONE tweet and the guy said he SHOULD do the film, not that he will do it LOL"


What people are talking about him on Kingsman 2??


----------



## BadAzzBish

miasharma said:


> omg cant wait to see fassy and the rest of the cast at comicon!! That little poster thing is interesting!
> 
> As for that nicaragua gossip, i think the resort definitely gave ok magazine a little tippy tip but i dont think it was without michael and alicia's permission. The resort markets itself as an "exclusive five star" hotel so i dont think they would risk future high profile clientele by acting like they will let gossip mags know everytime someone famous went there. I think it was more like a deal between the hotel and mf/av that they could state their names, get publicity and perhaps in exchange get a sweet discount/amenities while staying at the hotel. Interesting how the magazine published the gossip right after they mf was done with his vacation, makes you think...
> 
> Now before everyone starts harping on me about how michael is above that, just remember will and kate did the same thing when they vacationed in maldives at an "exclusive" luxury resort two years ago. Publicity for the resort and discounts for guests. If a duke and duchess can do that, a movie star and his fame hungry gf doing that isnt that big of a stretch.



+1


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Another SDCC photo just posted
> 
> https://twitter.com/garskenbc/status/619990222332243970


thanks! this tweet makes it sound like XMEN will be the "surprise" cast at conan tonight...unless their appearence was already confirmed? but I dont think it was...


----------



## bhb2014

No tan at all and he's wearing that same jacket he always does LOL and some blue shirt he usually wears too  oh Michael...take the glasses off, I wanna see if he's hangover like he was on Macbeth's photocall LOL


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> thanks! this tweet makes it sound like XMEN will be the "surprise" cast at conan tonight...unless their appearence was already confirmed? but I dont think it was...



I think it's already confirmed...

https://twitter.com/XMenNewz/status/618834198812430336


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> LOL when he was in Australia and in France last year he didn't got tanned either  It's life. He was probably surfing, eating and drinking, specially after he probably won some things after letting them promote the hotel with his name in a gossip magazine. And get some buzz before attending Comic-Con today, of course. He did vanish for a week.
> 
> Such a shame nobody will care about this outside his fandom because his name is among other many celebs and there are no pics. He let them use his name, so he could have at least let them take some pics of him surfing for our pleasure
> 
> And why are there people talking about him on Kingsman 2? I found ONE tweet and the guy said he SHOULD do the film, not that he will do it LOL
> 
> https://twitter.com/GarfOfTheGalaxy/status/619935502284664832


umm new inside info:  it wasnt the hotel, Bhb!! it was some lowly paid staff worker who busted out his phone but rather than take a pic of Michael and Alicia, he or she just dialed their contacts at the OK magazine offices in the USA and let them know that M+A were staying there. Get it? No? okay I dont either but hey thats the truth so just take it and run with it.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I think it's already confirmed...
> 
> https://twitter.com/XMenNewz/status/618834198812430336


oh yayyyy thanks!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> umm new inside info:  it wasnt the hotel, Bhb!! it was some lowly paid staff worker who busted out his phone but rather than take a pic of Michael and Alicia, he or she just dialed their contacts at the OK magazine offices in the USA and let them know that M+A were staying there. Get it? No? okay I dont either but hey thats the truth so just take it and run with it.




Makes more sense than the old conspiracy theories so beloved by a hard core contingent. They're getting beyond ridiculous...


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> umm new inside info:  it wasnt the hotel, Bhb!! it was some lowly paid staff worker who busted out his phone but rather than take a pic of Michael and Alicia, he or she just dialed their contacts at the OK magazine offices in the USA and let them know that M+A were staying there. Get it? No? okay I dont either but hey thats the truth so just take it and run with it.



Yeah, sure. A low paid staff knows who are Michael and Alicia and what is OK Magazine  This is just a PR move, it's quite simple: "you let us publicize our hotel with your names but not pics and we give you some benefits". This is quite common, not surprised.


----------



## bhb2014

On Conan baby! He looks damn fine 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1027058216417724844_7803681


----------



## mollie12

I'm sure in context this is much more innocent than it looks.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> I'm sure in context this is much more innocent than it looks.


Olivia better watch out and duck before she gets hit by that Loius Vuitton heel...I am sure it is flying in the air right as I type this. hahahahahaha


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> I'm sure in context this is much more innocent than it looks.


 

Too focused on Oscar (and who the hell it was beside him) and didn't notice what you were talking about until later lol


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> On Conan baby! He looks damn fine
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1027058216417724844_7803681



Oh, my he looks good! He's never been on Conan. They will be wonderful together!  And with James!



> Sarah Thyre &#8207;@SarahThyre  38m38 minutes ago
> I'm watching @AndyRichter fall in love w/ Michael Fassbender and James McAvoy. #CONAN #SDCC



They all do.  They all do.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I'm sure in context this is much more innocent than it looks.



Her hands are on Conan too hahaha but I don't doubt Michael would, you know, grab the opportunity if Munn wanted LOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> On Conan baby! He looks damn fine
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1027058216417724844_7803681


 Damn he looks delish, ****ing hell


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> Too focused on Oscar (and who the hell it was beside him) and didn't notice what you were talking about until later lol


is that Evan Peters besides Oscar? Looks like someone with red hair though..


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Damn he looks delish, ****ing hell



He looks as hot as in that French program, Le Grand Journal, one day before Macbeth's premiere. Yummy!


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> is that Evan Peters besides Oscar? Looks like someone with red hair though..


Yeah! He has red hair on that plane pic with Singer too i think....


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> LOL when he was in Australia and in France last year he didn't got tanned either  It's life. He was probably surfing, eating and drinking, specially after he probably won some things after letting them promote the hotel with his name in a gossip magazine. _And get some buzz before attending Comic-Con today, of course. _He did vanish for a week.   _Such a shame nobody will care about this outside his fandom because his name is among other many celebs and there are no pics._ He let them use his name, so he could have at least let them take some pics of him surfing for our pleasure    And why are there people talking about him on Kingsman 2? I found ONE tweet and the guy said he SHOULD do the film, not that he will do it LOL  https://twitter.com/GarfOfTheGalaxy/status/619935502284664832


 Those articles are full  of advertisements by all major hotel brands,resorts,restaurants,without any pic. We don't know if he let them use his name.He's not there anymore,like T.I. I suppose. It's not a big deal for the resort _if _someone of the staff fed this information. You said it well. If  photos and video are not published by mainstream websites,nobody cares outside his fandom. Like nobody cares about their photo-op stroll video on YT   and three grainy pics on a Swedish newspaper.  Ginger/blonde people don't tan. Their skin becomes red but after a few days  without sun exposure,it returns to its normal colour.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> I'm sure in context this is much more innocent than it looks.



  He looks fine.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Those articles are full  of advertisements by all major hotel brands,resorts,restaurants,without any pic. We don't know if he let them use his name.He's not there anymore,like T.I. I suppose. It's not a big deal for the resort _if _someone of the staff fed this information. You said it well. If  photos and video are not published by mainstream websites,nobody cares outside his fandom. Like nobody cares about their photo-op stroll video on YT   and three grainy pics on a Swedish newspaper.  Ginger/blonde people don't tan. Their skin becomes red but after a few days  without sun exposure,it returns to its normal colour.



This was a PR move that just didn't work out. Thank God! =)

True, I know a ginger who is exactly like that, well reminded. I would kill to see him tanned one day LOL


----------



## Lou9

He looks rested to me...


----------



## Allie28

He looks great!!  I see some red on his forehead and cheeks...that's about as close to tanned as we pale kids get, lol.  I like to use the term "sun-kissed" but yeah...I'm either pale or red.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> He looks rested to me...



He looks white to me but gingers don't get a lot of tan anyway LOL wow, in this image he looks a bit old, not as hot as the previous ones. But these were taken in a studio, good light...let's not compare. Michael is still handsome as hell! Btw, is it possible that AC is promoted at Comic Con in 2016? Because Warcraft is over there too.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> He looks white to me but gingers don't get a lot of tan anyway LOL wow, in this image he looks a bit old, not as hot as the previous ones. But these were taken in a studio, good light...let's not compare. Michael is still handsome as hell! Btw, is it possible that AC is promoted at Comic Con in 2016? Because Warcraft is over there too.



Speaking as a pale Irish American, we don't tan. Lucky he's not burned, really.

I think AC will definitely be there next year, with a trailer and probably more. It will be a big push for Fox.

San Diego is way beyond comics now. It's basically anything with a fandom.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Speaking as a pale Irish American, we don't tan. Lucky he's not burned, really.
> 
> I think AC will definitely be there next year, with a trailer and probably more. It will be a big push for Fox.
> 
> San Diego is way beyond comics now. It's basically anything with a fandom.



Exactly. I gotcha! =)

Awesome, they will definitely bring a trailer, shooting will probably wrap by November or something. Of course we'll have a video I'm seven months! Can't wait to see Marion over there, she has never been to Comic Con before. Thanks!


----------



## Katespadegurl

Oh wow! He looks good. Just came back from watching Magic Mike lmao. Can't wait for Conan


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Oh wow! He looks good. Just came back from watching Magic Mike lmao. Can't wait for Conan



First or second one? The new one is better, just to let you know! I want Conan too!


----------



## Lou9

So why is Evan's hair exactly the same color as Michael's?


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> So why is Evan's hair exactly the same color as Michael's?


Cute!! 
He's his father's son.. 
http://thebittenword892.tumblr.com/post/123848491754/lovecelebdiary-on-twitter-added-these


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> First or second one? The new one is better, just to let you know! I want Conan too!



The second one XXL. It is Sooo much better. That dance in the house... Lorddd


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> The second one XXL. It is Sooo much better. That dance in the house... Lorddd



Channing Tatum is a God, jeez! This man can dance to me whenever he likes. And so can Michael =)


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Speaking as a pale Irish American, we don't tan. Lucky he's not burned, really.
> 
> I think AC will definitely be there next year, with a trailer and probably more. It will be a big push for Fox.
> 
> San Diego is way beyond comics now. It's basically anything with a fandom.



I think he uses sun potection creams,at least I saw facial some sun protection cream on his face when he was in Australia. He should always use it. 
Yes,AC will be there.


 She works for BBC:
https://twitter.com/ReetuKabra/status/619988258794160128


> Michael Fassbender just kissed me on the cheek. MICHAEL FASSBENDER JUST KISSED ME ON THE CHEEK!!! #SDCC
> 9:54pm - 11 Lug 15



https://twitter.com/ReetuKabra/status/620023052198264833?s=09


> Michelle Gomez has just deflated me by showing me footage of when she properly kissed Michael Fassbender in 'Wedding Belles'.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I think he uses sun potection creams,at least I saw facial sun protection cream on his face when he was in Australia. He should always use it.
> Yes,AC will be there.
> 
> 
> She works for BBC:
> https://twitter.com/ReetuKabra/status/619988258794160128
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ReetuKabra/status/620023052198264833?s=09



Yeah, he's not that crazy to don't wear any sun protection hahaha AC wooo hooooooo can't wait!


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> So why is Evan's hair exactly the same color as Michael's?



Lol like father, like son!!

But actually his hair is probably for American horror story. In XMen, quicksilver has silver hair so evan has to rock some silver weave hahaha


----------



## Lou9

miasharma said:


> Lol like father, like son!!
> 
> But actually his hair is probably for American horror story. In XMen, quicksilver has silver hair so evan has to rock some silver weave hahaha



You think Evan is done filming X-Men? He came with the X-Babies from Montreal. 

If he's done filming, that would mean he basically has no scenes with Michael, which would be a shame.

Oh, and James said in an interview with MTV that they still have 2 more months of filming, which is plenty of time for Michael to actually show up in the movie. Sounds like it will run right up against AC.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> So why is Evan's hair exactly the same color as Michael's?



I am so here for his butt/hamstrings in that pic. And here:


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> I am so here for his butt/hamstrings in that pic. And here:



I COMPLETELY agree!  Thank you!


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> You think Evan is done filming X-Men? He came with the X-Babies from Montreal.
> 
> If he's done filming, that would mean he basically has no scenes with Michael, which would be a shame.
> 
> Oh, and James said in an interview with MTV that they still have 2 more months of filming, which is plenty of time for Michael to actually show up in the movie. Sounds like it will run right up against AC.



I don't think evan is done filming Xmen. I suspect most of his scenes will be with Michael because in the actual comic, magneto recruits both the twins to fight apocalypse. 

I think evan might be filming AHS and Xmen at the same time. New season starts in October so he has to shoot during summer. But when he is in character as quicksilver, he doesn't have to modify his look too much because he wears a wig! 

Yeah I saw the MTV interview too. I think Bryan shot most of the young mutants stuff already so hopefully it is time for Michael to get back to Montreal and shoot his scenes


----------



## Lou9

Love



> gotham news &#8207;@gothamnews_  4m4 minutes ago
> #xmenapocalypse cast taking the stage now. Mcavoy showing off bald head. *room goes crazy for michael fassbender* #sdcc2015


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> You think Evan is done filming X-Men? He came with the X-Babies from Montreal.
> 
> If he's done filming, that would mean he basically has no scenes with Michael, which would be a shame.
> 
> Oh, and James said in an interview with MTV that they still have 2 more months of filming, which is plenty of time for Michael to actually show up in the movie. Sounds like it will run right up against AC.



I don't think Evan's finished.  The silver hair is most likely a wig. 
Olivia is supposed to have purple hair too...


----------



## Lou9

What idiot separated Michael and James?!






Arms look great, though.


----------



## pennylane93

I don't mind they seoarated him and James because he's sitting beside Oscar omg (will i ever shut up about Oscar? No) 
 that gray David t-shirt...


----------



## pennylane93

They said the footage looked damn great! 'A mix of dark emotional tone and colorful sci-fi'

Also this is interesting..


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> If  photos and video are not published by mainstream websites,nobody cares outside his fandom. Like nobody cares about their photo-op stroll video on YT   and three grainy pics on a Swedish newspaper.  Ginger/blonde people don't tan. Their skin becomes red but after a few days  without sun exposure,it returns to its normal colour.


Even his fans who are not so much interested in his personal life don't know for example that he was at the Montreal GP with Alicia or that he attended her premiere in NYC...  It's all a matter of perception and things seem "bigger" than  they actually are.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> *I am so here for his butt/hamstrings in that pic. And here:*





Lou9 said:


> What idiot separated Michael and James?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arms look *great*, though.



I agree..


----------



## pennylane93

OMG he'll be one of the Horsemen! 

With Storm, Psylocke, and Archangel

Excuse my inner geek 

Ugh i need real HQ pics of these two


----------



## Morgane

https://twitter.com/empiremagazine/status/620057215693533184?s=09


> Oscar Isaacs says #apocalypse's biggest superpower is persuasion, turning Magneto and others to his side. #xmen pic.twitter.com/F5kErtSwJF


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> OMG he'll be one of the Horsemen!
> 
> With Storm, Psylocke, and Archangel
> 
> Excuse my inner geek
> 
> Ugh i need real HQ pics of these two



Well ****. I wanted professor X and magneto to be on the same side


----------



## Morgane

https://twitter.com/empiremagazine/status/620056585553887236?s=09



> Fassbender: "Magneto is a guy that plays both sides. Depends on what day of the week he is..." #xmen #apocalypse


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> Well ****. I wanted professor X and magneto to be on the same side


He did say he swings both ways though..... 



Morgane said:


> https://twitter.com/empiremagazine/status/620056585553887236?s=09


LOL

Also, why are Michael and Jen the only ones without nameplate


----------



## mollie12

Yess to all these.


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> Yess to all these.


i love you


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Yess to all these.




https://twitter.com/adambvary/status/620056538837708800?s=09



> At the start of #XMenApocalypse, Magneto has "hung up his cape and his evil ways," says Michael Fassbender. And then Apocalypse comes. #SDCC





> Fassbender just added that Magneto "falls in love and has a family" at the start of #XMenApocalypse.
> #ComicCon


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> https://twitter.com/adambvary/status/620056538837708800?s=09



WHAT (to 2nd tweet)

Umm are they going to just spoil the entire movie...


----------



## Morgane

https://www.youtube.com/embed/5xIJ-Xibd_U

Michael is loved...


----------



## pennylane93

There's a vine of Stan lee taking a selfie with the entire Apocalypse  cast + Hugh + Fantastic 4 + Channing Tatum + Ryan Reynolds... Where's the damn pic 

Some low quality footage.. I think this is when Apocalypse came to get Magneto https://t.co/XUP64V0M3h


----------



## Lou9

Liam Cunningham is on Conan, too! Michael must have had a ball! (Where are the pictures?)


----------



## Katespadegurl

mollie12 said:


> yess to all these.



yaaaaadssss 

moscar? Isaacbender?


----------



## mollie12

I'm pretty sure this is a Michael/Gina Carano reunion.


----------



## Lou9

Conan was great! Michael was really into it and seemed very comfortable and relaxed. One of his best talk show appearances, IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Even his fans who are not so much interested in his personal life don't know for example that he was at the Montreal GP with Alicia or that he attended her premiere in NYC...  It's all a matter of perception and things seem "bigger" than  they actually are.



These are all PR moves. In Montreal gossip websites didn't care but we fans knew about it. It's enough for them because we will talk about it. Monaco is a huge one and they even posed for pics so it had a buzz. TOY I agree, nobody knew about it but us. But for PR teams it's enough to keep fans talking about it. If fans talk about it they're fine with it. My opinion.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a Michael/Gina Carano reunion.



Who is next to him??? Munn?


----------



## pennylane93

The selfie


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Who is next to him??? Munn?



Yeah, he's sandwiched between Carano and Munn.  That's like brunette hottie heaven.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Conan was great! Michael was really into it and seemed very comfortable and relaxed. One of his best talk show appearances, IMO.



I think I got the biggest kick out of watching his face during Olivia Munn's story about her latex suit.  Ha!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, he's sandwiched between Carano and Munn.  That's like brunette hottie heaven.



Hahahahahhaha seriously, things will get hotter between Michael and Munn LOL


----------



## pennylane93

Has anyone posted the full length footage yet? 
In addition of that clip where Apocalypse and Storm came to Magneto, there's this


> We got our first look at Oscar Isaac&#8217;s Apocalypse, a slick-looking blue man with black markings on his face, while an ominous voiceover played.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;ve been called many things over many times of my life,&#8221; he says. &#8220;I was there to spark and fan the flame of man&#8217;s awakening. To spin the wheel of civilization.&#8221;
> 
> Moira MacTaggert (Rose Byrne) introduces him as perhaps &#8220;the world&#8217;s first mutant.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;You are all my children and you are lost, because you follow blind leader,&#8221; Apocalypse intones. (!!!!) &#8220;Everything they&#8217;ve built will fall and from the ashes of their world we&#8217;ll build a better one.&#8221;
> 
> McAvoy, as Professor X, wears a helmet and cries in amazement. &#8220;What do you see?&#8221; he&#8217;s asked.
> 
> &#8220;Oh god,&#8221; is all he can answer. (Same.)
> 
> Later in the footage, his eyes turn pure black. &#8220;I&#8217;ve never felt power like this before.&#8221;
> 
> And, of course, the last shot in the trailer introduces Professor X as we know him: turning slowly to the camera in his wheelchair, bald and serious.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Has anyone posted the full length footage yet?
> In addition of that clip where Apocalypse and Storm came to Magneto, there's this



Exciting!!! Isaac is a tremendous actor, can't wait to see him as Apocalypse.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Exciting!!! Isaac is a tremendous actor, can't wait to see him as Apocalypse.



I know!! I'm so psyched you have no idea!


----------



## miasharma

Michael and James played all the Cherik angles on Conan tonight and I was in Fassavoy heaven. The best interview of them together!!!!


----------



## pennylane93

Sigh..


----------



## mollie12

Michael with Melissa Benoist, who plays Supergirl.
+ 
Hey, remember that Michael starred with Henry Cavill in Blood Creek?  They also got their "how you doin' moment".  (Yes, that's Alicia in the photo).


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Michael and James played all the Cherik angles on Conan tonight and I was in Fassavoy heaven. The best interview of them together!!!!



I wanna watch this interview!!! I miss McFassy!


----------



## pennylane93

mollie12 said:


> Michael with Melissa Benoist, who plays Supergirl.
> +
> Hey, remember that Michael starred with Henry Cavill in Blood Creek?  They also got their "how you doin' moment".  (Yes, that's Alicia in the photo).



Omg. I KNEW he's going to meet Henry, that's all I've been waiting for lol

Lots of new pics and most importantly, mcfassy gifsets : http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com

Jen looks hot


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Michael with Melissa Benoist, who plays Supergirl.
> +
> Hey, remember that Michael starred with Henry Cavill in Blood Creek?  They also got their "how you doin' moment".  (Yes, that's Alicia in the photo).



Cavill is hot but I don't like him as an actor. Still handsome thought =)


----------



## Katespadegurl

mollie12 said:


> Michael with Melissa Benoist, who plays Supergirl.
> +
> Hey, remember that Michael starred with Henry Cavill in Blood Creek?  They also got their "how you doin' moment".  (Yes, that's Alicia in the photo).



omgggg "hey how you been? how are things?" 

this looks like earlier this evening.


----------



## pennylane93

Katespadegurl said:


> omgggg "hey how you been? how are things?"
> 
> this looks like earlier this evening.



"remember when we were both B-movies actors, now we're leading the biggest  panels here lmao"

Is there any after party or some sort?


----------



## mollie12

Cast photo:

https://twitter.com/XMenMovies/status/620107293040881664


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> omgggg "hey how you been? how are things?"
> 
> this looks like earlier this evening.



Yeah, UNCLE had its panel earlier so Michael probably met Henry back then. I didn't know they did a film before. Cool! Not a fan of him but he's hot.


----------



## Katespadegurl

pennylane93 said:


> "remember when we were both B-movies actors, now we're leading the biggest  panels here lmao"
> 
> Is there any after party or some sort?



LMAOOO. blood creek was....something. 

well didn't someone here post there was an EW after party? also the XMen cast did a yahoo movies interview after the panel.


----------



## SusanBeach

pennylane93 said:


> Sigh..



 agree, Michael and Oscar together........
Alicia is a lucky girl for the opportunity to work with hot guys


----------



## miasharma

I think this is the entire Comic Con panel (looks like it, I havent watched it to completion)

Enjoy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlAulib08E4


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> LMAOOO. blood creek was....something.
> 
> well didn't someone here post there was an EW after party? also the XMen cast did a yahoo movies interview after the panel.



Party!!! Blood creek? LOL is it bad?


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Michael with Melissa Benoist, who plays Supergirl.
> +
> Hey, remember that Michael starred with Henry Cavill in Blood Creek?  They also got their "how you doin' moment".  (Yes, that's Alicia in the photo).



Sources please!


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> Sources please!



Do you mean where the pics come from?


----------



## pennylane93

Someone saw Michael at the EW party but i haven't seen a pic of him.. I've only seen pics of (a very very tanned)  Alicia at the arrival but she was with Elizabeth Debicki


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Someone saw Michael at the EW party but i haven't seen a pic of him.. I've only seen pics of (a very very tanned)  Alicia at the arrival but she was with Elizabeth Debicki



Everybody went to that party! Hahaha Alicia's dress was awful, the white one. The one she wore at the panel was cute but at this party...I saw that she was in a photoshoot on Thursday or Friday so Michael came back alone from Nicaragua. But of course that she would get some tan LOL she is no ginger!


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Do you mean where the pics come from?



Yes! Instagram? Some fan of Henry and Michael?


----------



## Katespadegurl

Fassbender was at the EW party, there were a lot of tweets from verified Twitter accounts saying he was there.


----------



## bhb2014

Soulmates  I missed them so much!

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1027424032722000682_1321056541


----------



## bhb2014

Lovely 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_r8D21-Qco&app=desktop


----------



## bhb2014




----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


>



Thank you, so cute


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> Everybody went to that party! Hahaha Alicia's dress was awful, the white one. The one she wore at the panel was cute but at this party...I saw that she was in a photoshoot on Thursday or Friday so Michael came back alone from Nicaragua. But of course that she would get some tan LOL she is no ginger!



No pics of Michael, hope they comes later!
I also thought Alicias dress at the panel was were nice, can I have one? 
I don't think the white dress was awful but not my kind of dress. It seems that a lot of this summer dresses have that cut (not sure exactly which word to use), trend maybe? 
I think she came to LA thursday, the photo shoot was friday. And yes, she is very tanned, I think her skin is of that kind that get quickly tanned. (Sorry for OTT and for my bad english).


----------



## Lou9

> Marc Graser &#8207;@marcgraser  37s37 seconds ago
> One my fav #ComicCon party sightings: Michael Fassbender dancing with James McAvoy, Oscar Isaac and the young newbies to the X-Men franchise





Michael being very silly with Oscar Isaac and Olivia Munn in an interview with EW:
http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid3303744355001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAA0Xi_s~,r1xMuE8k5Nz1HmLGrVlkxGTUBUM_JtH-&bctid=4350169674001

Also talks more about this whole "Mags falls in love and has a family" thing.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Michael being very silly with Oscar Isaac and Olivia Munn in an interview with EW:
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid3303744355001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAA0Xi_s~,r1xMuE8k5Nz1HmLGrVlkxGTUBUM_JtH-&bctid=4350169674001
> 
> Also talks more about this whole "Mags falls in love and has a family" thing.



I read that Oscar fell or something but nothing serious. Good to know Michael had fun with the cast! Want pics =) and I wonder who is his family...curious!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> I read that Oscar fell or something but nothing serious. Good to know Michael had fun with the cast! Want pics =) and I wonder who is his family...curious!



Maybe the baby girl is Lorna? No idea who the woman could be, but I assume that discounts the Raven/Erik romance rumors.

Sad Mags probably abandoned Quicksilver, but I guess there was no chance he could stay anywhere the US could find him after that whole "destroying the White House" thing. So hiding out behind the Iron Curtain in Poland is the best option. It seems very un-Magneto to give up completely on the Mutant supremacy cause, though, even if mutants are generally accepted after DOFP.

Interesting in another interview with Jennifer and James, all three said this was like doing a movie part time. Both Michael and Jennifer said they hadn't yet spent an entire week on set. Obviously, Fox isn't going to let Singer get away with downplaying the two of them (especially Jennifer), so they have to be filming significant scenes, but there is a lot of X-Men Babies to set up future films.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> These are all PR moves. In Montreal gossip websites didn't care but we fans knew about it. It's enough for them because we will talk about it. Monaco is a huge one and they even posed for pics so it had a buzz. TOY I agree, nobody knew about it but us. But for PR teams it's enough to keep fans talking about it. If fans talk about it they're fine with it. My opinion.



"PR moves" are meant to expand his exposure.His fans will be always interested in his personal life. Gossip websites would have cared if Michael and Alicia wanted.Even Hoult and McAvoy had some pics on Zimbio. The few pics where they appear together were posted  by a motorsport agency.The Monaco GP is a high-profile event. Every person attending is photographed and every guest pose for the racing team.At the TOY premiere he could have joined Alicia and Harington for the photos. It's not enough to keep fans talking. It's not their job.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Michael being very silly with Oscar Isaac and Olivia Munn in an interview with EW:
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid3303744355001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAA0Xi_s~,r1xMuE8k5Nz1HmLGrVlkxGTUBUM_JtH-&bctid=4350169674001
> 
> Also talks more about this whole "Mags falls in love and has a family" thing.


I think he filmed the "family man"  scenes before Cannes.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> "PR moves" are meant to expand his visibility.His fans will be always interested in his personal life. Gossip websites would have cared if Michael and Alicia wanted.Even Hoult and McAvoy had some pics on Zimbio. The few pics where they appear together were posted  by a motorsport agency.The Monaco GP is a high-profile event. Every person attending is photographed and every guest pose for the racing team.At the TOY premiere he could have joined Alicia and Harington for the photos. It's not enough to keep fans talking. It's not their job.



Don't agree. They planned to go to Monaco before Cannes, they posed for pics on purpose, they wanted people to talk about it. It's normal, famous couples do that for PR purposes, I don't mind him doing that. Michael went to TOY premiere, took pics with SP president, he wasn't very discrete. He just avoided pics with Alicia, as he did in other events, except in Monaco because they needed to shut up social networks about him and Marion. Even FilmStage talked about their liplock LOL

Although the big media was interested in their PR pics in Monaco only, I think it's enough for their PR teams to keep fans talking. Fans talk about on forums, news articles, social networks, etc. As long as both are on fans spotlight, good for them. My POV.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> "PR moves" are meant to expand his exposure.His fans will be always interested in his personal life. Gossip websites would have cared if Michael and Alicia wanted.Even Hoult and McAvoy had some pics on Zimbio. The few pics where they appear together were posted  by a motorsport agency.The Monaco GP is a high-profile event. Every person attending is photographed and every guest pose for the racing team.At the TOY premiere he could have joined Alicia and Harington for the photos. It's not enough to keep fans talking. It's not their job.




Exactly. So much for the theory that Michael and Alicia would be maxing out every photo opportunity and milking their relationship for publicity. In reality the reverse is true; they are both very discreet and value their privacy.


----------



## fassfas

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly. So much for the theory that Michael and Alicia would be maxing out every photo opportunity and milking their relationship for publicity. In reality the reverse is true;* they are both very discreet and value their privacy*.



LOL! You're cute.


----------



## mollie12

LOL


Sian Rodgers &#8207;@SianRodgers  3h3 hours ago
Sian Rodgers retweeted Entertainment Weekly
Please enjoy this vid of Oscar on a spinning chair, sitting next to* a man who once made me burp the alphabet at 2am* 

https://twitter.com/SianRodgers/status/620305759289487361


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly. So much for the theory that Michael and Alicia would be maxing out every photo opportunity and milking their relationship for publicity. In reality the reverse is true; they are both very discreet and value their privacy.



You know, since Michael flew to Nicaragua alone and flew back to US alone, how can we really be sure they both really were together vacationing?

Aren't you the one that doesn't believe in any gossip? OK magazine is a big gossip magazine, and a very unreliable one at that. I demand evidence of this vacation, gossip won't do it for me this time, just like you. Or do you believe this gossip since it suits your thinking but demand evidence for things that go against your precious little Alicia's PR.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Sian Rodgers &#8207;@SianRodgers  3h3 hours ago
> Sian Rodgers retweeted Entertainment Weekly
> Please enjoy this vid of Oscar on a spinning chair, sitting next to* a man who once made me burp the alphabet at 2am*
> 
> https://twitter.com/SianRodgers/status/620305759289487361



Hahahahahahahaahahhahhaha died


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> Michael being very silly with Oscar Isaac and Olivia Munn in an interview with EW:
> http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid3303744355001?bckey=AQ~~,AAAAAA0Xi_s~,r1xMuE8k5Nz1HmLGrVlkxGTUBUM_JtH-&bctid=4350169674001
> 
> Also talks more about this whole "Mags falls in love and has a family" thing.


Lol i remember michael said he'd challenged oscar for a dance off after seeing his move in ex machina  looks like they finally did it, shame we wouldn't get to see that!


----------



## bhb2014

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/when-magneto-met-superman-and-supergirl-123897680697.html


----------



## bhb2014

Forgot the pic.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> You know, since Michael flew to Nicaragua alone and flew back to US alone, how can we really be sure they both really were together vacationing?
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one that doesn't believe in any gossip? OK magazine is a big gossip magazine, and a very unreliable one at that. I demand evidence of this vacation, gossip won't do it for me this time, just like you. Or do you believe this gossip since it suits your thinking but demand evidence for things that go against your precious little Alicia's PR.




I would hesitate to categorise Michael"s girlfriend accompanying him on holiday as gossip. I'm also not entirely sure he did travel to Nicaragua alone, the photo of him on the plane also shows a woman who could be Alicia. I don't know that 100%, but this couple has been together almost constantly since the beginning of April. Therefore it isn't an outrageous conclusion to believe they were together on this holiday. 

Gossip, by definition, is supposition normally of a salacious nature; there is nothing salacious about a man's girlfriend accompanying him on holiday. The fact that OK magazine reported it doesn't in itself make it untrue, as much as you would like it to be. I do find it amusing that certain people demand photos as proof of their togetherness, but when there are photos they are dismissed as PR pap strolls. 

My response to Morgane drew attention to a wildly inaccurate theory that has been repeatedly promoted by those who find it difficult to accept that Michael and Alicia are in a serious relationship. However, the months progress and the theories and conspiracies are proved to be nonsense. I know that Michael is not a PR driven game player, so I find all these suggestions peculiar. I guess it's like a group attempt to cope with reality.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> You know, since Michael flew to Nicaragua alone and flew back to US alone, how can we really be sure they both really were together vacationing?
> 
> Aren't you the one that doesn't believe in any gossip? OK magazine is a big gossip magazine, and a very unreliable one at that. I demand evidence of this vacation, gossip won't do it for me this time, just like you. Or do you believe this gossip since it suits your thinking but demand evidence for things that go against your precious little Alicia's PR.



Jeez we have already talked about this a million times. We all know what we think and that's awesome, move on =) there's no right or wrong, just opinions about PR moves or not. Tired of this. I wanna talk about nice things, in other words, Michael and X-Men cast partying!


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> I would hesitate to categorise Michael"s girlfriend accompanying him on holiday as gossip. I'm also not entirely sure he did travel to Nicaragua alone, the photo of him on the plane also shows a woman who could be Alicia. I don't know that 100%, but this couple has been together almost constantly since the beginning of April. Therefore it isn't an outrageous conclusion to believe they were together on this holiday.
> 
> Gossip, by definition, is supposition normally of a salacious nature; there is nothing salacious about a man's girlfriend accompanying him on holiday. The fact that OK magazine reported it doesn't in itself make it untrue, as much as you would like it to be. I do find it amusing that certain people demand photos as proof of their togetherness, but when there are photos they are dismissed as PR pap strolls.
> 
> My response to Morgane drew attention to a wildly inaccurate theory that has been repeatedly promoted by those who find it difficult to accept that Michael and Alicia are in a serious relationship. However, the months progress and the theories and conspiracies are proved to be nonsense. I know that Michael is not a PR driven game player, so I find all these suggestions peculiar. I guess it's like a group attempt to cope with reality.


Michael isnt PR driven but a girl who has been trying to be more "known" for the past three years and just hasn't made it reveals her famewhore intentions and then dates a movie start a little better known that her who just happens to sleeps around on her and tells people that he is single even when he is in a "serious relationship" yeahhh. I guess we are all insane and making a group attemtp to cope with reality.

You keep getting drunk on that kool-aid, girl. No one is gonna be stopping you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Michael isnt PR driven but a girl who has been trying to be more "known" for the past three years and just hasn't made it reveals her famewhore intentions and then dates a movie start a little better known that her who just happens to sleeps around on her and tells people that he is single even when he is in a "serious relationship" yeahhh. I guess we are all insane and making a group attemtp to cope with reality.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep getting drunk on that kool-aid, girl. No one is gonna be stopping you.




Now that's the definition of salacious gossip. Your source of this is...?? Wouldn't happen to be Fassy Tea's ever reliable anons would it??


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Now that's the definition of salacious gossip. Your source of this is...?? Wouldn't happen to be Fassy Tea's ever reliable anons would it??


Oh you know the OK mag that you believe with all your heart, they were the ones that reported on Michael and Marions affair, so I guess, by definition, you should believe that little story too without needing evidence. 

But yeah I think that very first anon that talked about hooking up with michael was telling the truth before the slew of false and made up stories were submitted on that website. Next time you should ask your Michael source to let mikey know that he should make a sex tape as evidence to convince you...or better yet maybe invite you into the room while he is getting it on. I think Alicia knows all about his ways and doesnt really care as long as she gets those occasional pap strolls to keep the one or two gossip mags talking about her.


----------



## miasharma

Here is a part of the the James/Michael interview on Conan. These two are literally the cutest together 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlwZwDLbiMs


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Oh you know the OK mag that you believe with all your heart, they were the ones that reported on Michael and Marions affair, so I guess, by definition, you should believe that little story too without needing evidence.
> 
> But yeah I think that very first anon that talked about hooking up with michael was telling the truth before the slew of false and made up stories were submitted on that website. Next time you should ask your Michael source to let mikey know that he should make a sex tape as evidence to convince you...or better yet maybe invite you into the room while he is getting it on. I think Alicia knows all about his ways and doesnt really care as long as she gets those occasional pap strolls to keep the one or two gossip mags talking about her.




No, you've misunderstood my earlier reply. I believe that Michael and Alicia were together in Nicaragua NOT because OK magazine reported it, but because it is consistent with their pattern of behaviour. They've barely been apart for more than a couple of days at a time since Michael wrapped on Jobs. It's obvious he wants Alicia with him as much as he can arrange and he's going full out to make that happen.

However your willingness to believe an anonymous tale on a much discredited internet blog to support your stance is not wise IMO. The ways you believe that both Michael and Alicia behave suggests you have a very low opinion of both, such a shame. I wonder why you bother with him?


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Michael isnt PR driven but a girl who has been trying to be more "known" for the past three years and just hasn't made it reveals her famewhore intentions and then dates a movie start a little better known that her who just happens to sleeps around on her and *tells people that he is single even when he is in a "serious relationship"* yeahhh. I guess we are all insane and making a group attemtp to cope with reality.
> 
> You keep getting drunk on that kool-aid, girl. No one is gonna be stopping you.


 Whoa backup. When did he do this? I need deets on this. Pm me if u must


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/when-magneto-met-superman-and-supergirl-123897680697.html


 Damn, did they really ignore that Alicia was there? Cut her off like that? Wow


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> No, you've misunderstood my earlier reply. I believe that Michael and Alicia were together in Nicaragua NOT because OK magazine reported it, but because it is consistent with their pattern of behaviour. They've barely been apart for more than a couple of days at a time since Michael wrapped on Jobs. It's obvious he wants Alicia with him as much as he can arrange and he's going full out to make that happen.
> 
> However your willingness to believe an anonymous tale on a much discredited internet blog to support your stance is not wise IMO. The ways you believe that both Michael and Alicia behave suggests you have a very low opinion of both, such a shame. I wonder why you bother with him?



Oh yeah I have a really low opinion of that bore AV, you got that right. But just because I dont like Michael's gf, I should not bother with him? Do you find something weird about that statement? Because you definitely should.

You know what though, I dont even know why we talk about that non smiling wince face here. From what I hear, that girl has her own fanpage. I am guilty of it and so are other people but I think we should just not mention her here because she is not Michael Fassbender and this is a fanpage for Michael Fassbender.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Oh yeah I have a really low opinion of that bore AV, you got that right. But just because I dont like Michael's gf, I should not bother with him? Do you find something weird about that statement? Because you definitely should.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what though, I dont even know why we talk about that non smiling wince face here. From what I hear, that girl has her own fanpage. I am guilty of it and so are other people but I think we should just not mention her here because she is not Michael Fassbender and this is a fanpage for Michael Fassbender.




Loool, but you believe that Michael habitually cheats on his girlfriend, lies about being single and bangs women relentlessly! See your earlier posts. So you must have a low opinion of him too.... THAT is why I wonder why you bother with him, not because you dislike his girlfriend!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Oh yeah I have a really low opinion of that bore AV, you got that right. But just because I dont like Michael's gf, I should not bother with him? Do you find something weird about that statement? Because you definitely should.
> 
> You know what though, I dont even know why we talk about that non smiling wince face here. From what I hear, that girl has her own fanpage. I am guilty of it and so are other people but *I think we should just not mention her here because she is not Michael Fassbender and this is a fanpage for Michael Fassbender*.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Sian Rodgers &#8207;@SianRodgers  3h3 hours ago
> Sian Rodgers retweeted Entertainment Weekly
> Please enjoy this vid of Oscar on a spinning chair, sitting next to* a man who once made me burp the alphabet at 2am*
> 
> https://twitter.com/SianRodgers/status/620305759289487361






pearlyqueen said:


> I do find it amusing that certain people demand photos as proof of their togetherness, but when there are photos they are dismissed as PR pap strolls.
> .


That's very true.



bhb2014 said:


> Although the big media was interested in their PR pics in Monaco only, I think it's enough for their PR teams to keep fans talking. *Fans talk about on forums, news articles, social networks, etc. *As long as both are on fans spotlight, good for them. My POV.



With other fans..  And big media are interested if PR teams want it.  By the way,let's agree to disagree and let's move on!


----------



## Morgane

http://mr-handsomeeyebrows.tumblr.com/post/123887787598/x


----------



## Morgane

http://superbbatch.tumblr.com/post/123875002793/fassy-just-couldnt-stop-talking


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, but you believe that Michael habitually cheats on his girlfriend, lies about being single and bangs women relentlessly! See your earlier posts. So you must have a low opinion of him too.... THAT is why I wonder why you bother with him, not because you dislike his girlfriend!


I dont think he is in a serious relationship so he can bang anything that moves. I am happy he gets so much action, that does not mean that I dont have a low opinion of him. When his people confirmed that he was with Alicia, the "source" (read as PR) said that they were causally dating, not  that they are in a serious relationship. 

I dont know what century and country you were born in but in the 21st century and in America (and rest of the free world) having sex isnt a bad thing. High libido signifies good health.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I dont think he is in a serious relationship so he can bang anything that moves. I am happy he gets so much action, that does not mean that I dont have a low opinion of him. When his people confirmed that he was with Alicia, the "source" (read as PR) said that they were causally dating, not  that they are in a serious relationship.
> 
> I dont know what century and country you were born in but in the 21st century and in America (and rest of the free world) having sex isnt a bad thing. High libido signifies good health.




Loool! I'm in the UK honey which is probably a good deal more liberal than the USA especially in sexual matters! But we do have some moral standards and screwing around with abandon isn't regarded as a healthy lifestyle and shouldn't be confused with having a high libido. Especially when you're in a serious relationship, which many accept they are. The "source" you quoted was back at the start of December 2014, over 7 months ago. I doubt the casual bit was true then, and things have progressed a lot since. The two are almost constantly together, nothing casual about that.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool! I'm in the UK honey which is probably a good deal more liberal than the USA especially in sexual matters! But we do have some moral standards and screwing around with abandon isn't regarded as a healthy lifestyle and shouldn't be confused with having a high libido. Especially when you're in a serious relationship, which many accept they are. The "source" you quoted was back at the start of December 2014, over 7 months ago. I doubt the casual bit was true then, and things have progressed a lot since. The two are almost constantly together, nothing casual about that.


Well as we say in America, you drink that Kool-aid. Just make sure you stop before you get diabetes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Well as we say in America, you drink that Kool-aid. Just make sure you stop before you get diabetes.




Lool, there's no such thing as "Kool-aid" in the UK! I guess the market for it is restricted to the USA.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> That's very true.
> 
> 
> 
> With other fans..  And big media are interested if PR teams want it.  By the way,let's agree to disagree and let's move on!



I don't think so LOL fans make a difference. But let's agree to disagree please! We have talked about this one million times haha =)


----------



## Lou9

Michael looked like he was having such a great time yesterday.  I'm glad it seems like he's getting along so well with Oscar Isaac. And he and Jen Lawrence were great, too. I'd like to see them work together again (although I don't want Mags and Raven to get together).

Olivia Munn is a bit... much. I suppose it's wrong to complain about her sex jokes when James makes them constantly, but she doesn't have his charm. 

Oh, and I want DVD extras of the "Apocalypse and the Four Horsemen" rock n roll super group.

Michael fondly recalling Gina Carano kicking his *** a few years ago:


----------



## Katespadegurl

WE. ARE. BEATING. A DEAD HORSE.

Anyways, where is that interview where a yahoo movies interviewer tweeted that James, Jen and Michael were talking about sharting? Would love to see that one lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Michael looked like he was having such a great time yesterday.  I'm glad it seems like he's getting along so well with Oscar Isaac. And he and Jen Lawrence were great, too. I'd like to see them work together again (although I don't want Mags and Raven to get together).
> 
> Olivia Munn is a bit... much. I suppose it's wrong to complain about her sex jokes when James makes them constantly, but she doesn't have his charm.
> 
> Oh, and I want DVD extras of the "Apocalypse and the Four Horsemen" rock n roll super group.
> 
> Michael fondly recalling Gina Carano kicking his *** a few years ago:



Yes he did! He always has a good time when he's around people he loves =) I was like "he wasn't that funny while promoting Macbeth at Cannes" but you know...Comic Con is a totally different event and he wasn't hangover either LOL 

Gina kicked his ***! Hahaha


----------



## Lou9

One more group shot, this time with Michael in the middle with his James.


----------



## pennylane93

morgane said:


> http://superbbatch.tumblr.com/post/123875002793/fassy-just-couldnt-stop-talking


they are adorable i'm waving mcfassy goodbye



Lou9 said:


> One more group shot, this time with Michael in the middle with his James.


Kodi is the tallest of the bunch isn't he? I think he's taller than Michael in Slow West..


Lou9 said:


> Michael looked like he was having such a great time yesterday.  I'm glad it seems like he's getting along so well with Oscar Isaac. And he and Jen Lawrence were great, too. I'd like to see them work together again (although I don't want Mags and Raven to get together).
> 
> Olivia Munn is a bit... much. I suppose it's wrong to complain about her sex jokes when James makes them constantly, but she doesn't have his charm.
> 
> Oh, and I want DVD extras of the "Apocalypse and the Four Horsemen" rock n roll super group.
> 
> Michael fondly recalling Gina Carano kicking his *** a few years ago:



Haha yeah Olivia's comments are somehow... Awkward? People watching the panel on youtube are noticing it too... 
And i love Michael and Jen together! I'm looking for their interviews after the panel too, the one where she looks smokin with the blue dress?


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Yes he did! He always has a good time when he's around people he loves =) I was like "he wasn't that funny while promoting Macbeth at Cannes" but you know...Comic Con is a totally different event and he wasn't hangover either LOL
> 
> Gina kicked his ***! Hahaha



He had a great time at the gala in Cannes, where he could just hang out with other actors and goof with Marion. The rest of that event is business. As you say, Comic Con is a whole different thing.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> One more group shot, this time with Michael in the middle with his James.


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> they are adorable i'm waving mcfassy goodbye
> 
> 
> Kodi is the tallest of the bunch isn't he? I think he's taller than Michael in Slow West..
> 
> 
> Haha yeah Olivia's comments are somehow... Awkward? People watching the panel on youtube are noticing it too...
> And i love Michael and Jen together! I'm looking for their interviews after the panel too, the one where she looks smokin with the blue dress?



Here it is. I hate the interviewer. But I found Jen's comment about Michael "having it all nailed down" in terms of his future roles interesting.


----------



## Morgane

pennylane93 said:


> they are adorable i'm waving mcfassy goodbye
> 
> 
> Kodi is the tallest of the bunch isn't he? I think he's taller than Michael in Slow West..
> 
> 
> Haha yeah Olivia's comments are somehow... Awkward? People watching the panel on youtube are noticing it too...
> And i love Michael and Jen together! I'm looking for their interviews after the panel too, the one where she looks smokin with the blue dress?



Yes,they are very cute. But mcfassy is still alive!! 

Michael very nice with fans:
http://kimberlydawnv.tumblr.com/post/123911449433/i-finally-met-him-it-was-an-amazing-experience






> I finally met him.. it was an amazing experience and Im still not over it (met him last night). Hes so perfect &#128557;&#10084;&#65039;



http://howboutno.tumblr.com/post/123866054819/third-times-the-charm-we-cant-get-to-our-rooms






> Third times the charm?! We cant get to our rooms because of the party up stairs and our lobby is swarming with people. Hate trying to get a picture in a mob of people, but this man is a saint for trying to take as many pictures as possible. #sdcc #michaelfassbender



This gif  https://38.media.tumblr.com/126fca68ccfa30491d5f99af2a162f69/tumblr_nre7vn3NAP1r9pc8mo1_400.gif


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> He had a great time at the gala in Cannes, where he could just hang out with other actors and goof with Marion. The rest of that event is business. As you say, Comic Con is a whole different thing.



Michael always has fun at parties  But he had been partying in Cannes for a week before Macbeth's premiere on Saturday and he was totally hangover at the photocall LOL in other times he attended Cannes he was, you know, more prepared. But at the premiere he had more fun, the whole cast was there, etc. And yeah, at Comic Con in 2013 and 2015 he was with a cast that he adores, everyone is cool and funny and that environment is completely different from any other festival.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> they are adorable i'm waving mcfassy goodbye
> 
> 
> Kodi is the tallest of the bunch isn't he? I think he's taller than Michael in Slow West..
> 
> 
> Haha yeah Olivia's comments are somehow... Awkward? People watching the panel on youtube are noticing it too...
> And i love Michael and Jen together! I'm looking for their interviews after the panel too, the one where she looks smokin with the blue dress?



Taller than Hoult? I doubt it  I think Kodi is around 6'1 or something.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Damn, did they really ignore that Alicia was there? Cut her off like that? Wow



Yeah, they totally ignored he existence LOL But it seems that he briefly talked to Cavill because he had to do some promo for UNCLE and then Supergirl's actress wanted to meet him so they talked for a few minutes, along with James. I'm so glad to see him and James again, I miss this since May 2014


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Lool, there's no such thing as "Kool-aid" in the UK! I guess the market for it is restricted to the USA.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kool-Aid-Cherry-Drink-Sachet/dp/B00391V20E

Lol. Sorry, you were saying?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kool-Aid-Cherry-Drink-Sachet/dp/B00391V20E
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Sorry, you were saying?




Not for sale in the shops here sweetie! Nobody here has heard of it try as you might to prove otherwise, loool. Fancy wasting time searching for online products! Would you like a list of all the major supermarkets so you can check them out? Here goes anyway - Tesco, Sainsbury, Asda, Morrisons, Waitrose, just a few to get started with - enjoy!


----------



## Katespadegurl

Lou9 said:


> Here it is. I hate the interviewer. But I found Jen's comment about Michael "having it all nailed down" in terms of his future roles interesting.



I wonder what she means by that... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kool-Aid-Cherry-Drink-Sachet/dp/B00391V20E
> 
> Lol. Sorry, you were saying?


HAHAHAHAHA "only 3 left in stock". Looks like SOMEONE has a bulk order on the lockdown already. A carton of Michael + Alicia 4ever flavor please!


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> I wonder what she means by that... anyone have any ideas?


I hope that is foreshadowing that fassy will come back when they inevitably make a sequel starring the new generation of younger xmen!!


----------



## pennylane93

Morgane said:


> Yes,they are very cute. But mcfassy is still alive!!


But Oscar's my bae so i'm gonna ignore that  Besides,  James is so busy with  Nick these days... 


Lou9 said:


> Here it is. I hate the interviewer. But I found Jen's comment about Michael "having it all nailed down" in terms of his future roles interesting.


Thanks 


FassbenderLover said:


> Damn, did they really ignore that Alicia was there? Cut her off like that? Wow


Good thing i guess? Had the journo acknowledged and mentioned her presence there with him, people would  be screaming PR from miles away


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Oh you know the OK mag that you believe with all your heart, they were the ones that reported on Michael and Marions affair, so I guess, by definition, you should believe that little story too without needing evidence.
> 
> But yeah I think that very first anon that talked about hooking up with michael was telling the truth before the slew of false and made up stories were submitted on that website. Next time you should ask your Michael source to let mikey know that he should make a sex tape as evidence to convince you...or better yet maybe invite you into the room while he is getting it on. I think Alicia knows all about his ways and doesnt really care as long as she gets those occasional pap strolls to keep the one or two gossip mags talking about her.



OK Magazine is the MOST reliabe source ever LOL 

http://www.peoplemagazine.co.za/article.aspx?id=72763&h=FassbenderandCotillard's'closebond'

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/e...ender-and-cotillards-close-bond-31224753.html


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> But Oscar's my bae so i'm gonna ignore that  Besides,  James is so busy with  Nick these days...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Good thing i guess? Had the journo acknowledged and mentioned her presence there with him, people would  be screaming PR from miles away



As much as if I was the journalist I would have mentioned her, you know, Henry Cavill and Michael Fassbender talking, Superman and Magneto talking...who cares about anyone else? If Alicia was J-Law or James OK but she isn't so...I agree, many would call this PR  They just met in a Yahoo room among other many celebs who were attending the event, not surprised


----------



## Katespadegurl

pennylane93 said:


> But Oscar's my bae so i'm gonna ignore that  Besides,  James is so busy with  Nick these days...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Good thing i guess? Had the journo acknowledged and mentioned her presence there with him, people would  be screaming PR from miles away



Yesss Oscar is my other bae. Glad that Oscar and Fassy seem to get along really well! They seem cute during the panel and that EW interview. I wonder what they were laughing about during the panel..


----------



## SusanBeach

miasharma said:


> Oh yeah I have a really low opinion of that bore AV, you got that right. But just because I dont like Michael's gf, I should not bother with him? Do you find something weird about that statement? Because you definitely should.
> 
> You know what though, I dont even know why we talk about that non smiling wince face here. From what I hear, that girl has her own fanpage. I am guilty of it and so are other people but I think we should just not mention her here because she is not Michael Fassbender and this is a fanpage for Michael Fassbender.



What do you mean? I understand not post about only Alicia (not Michael involved) but do you really mean that we should just not mention her because they are in a relationsship!!!
How shall we do about James, Oscar, Jen, Olivia and for the much loved Marion? 
This is ridicolous!! 
I am sad because I have loved to come here and read about Michael but now it is a mess and fast turning in to Fassyteas cousin!
Back to lurking!!


----------



## miasharma

SusanBeach said:


> What do you mean? I understand not post about only Alicia (not Michael involved) but do you really mean that we should just not mention her because they are in a relationsship!!!
> How shall we do about James, Oscar, Jen, Olivia and for the much loved Marion?
> This is ridicolous!!
> I am sad because I have loved to come here and read about Michael but now it is a mess and fast turning in to Fassyteas cousin!
> Back to lurking!!


No one talks about Michael Fassbender in that snoozefest AV purseforum...why should Alicia be talked about on here?


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> HAHAHAHAHA "only 3 left in stock". Looks like SOMEONE has a bulk order on the lockdown already. A carton of Michael + Alicia 4ever flavor please!



Too right, someone could have a bulk order. Now let me think.... would that someone be a person who has never seen or heard of the product? Or..... much more likely, someone who cant stop mentioning it, probably grew up drinking it.... drinks so much of it that local supplies ran out and international sources are hunted out..... LOOOOOL


----------



## pennylane93

SusanBeach said:


> What do you mean? I understand not post about only Alicia (not Michael involved) but do you really mean that we should just not mention her because they are in a relationsship!!!
> How shall we do about James, Oscar, Jen, Olivia and for the much loved Marion?
> This is ridicolous!!
> I am sad because I have loved to come here and read about Michael but now it is a mess and fast turning in to Fassyteas cousin!
> Back to lurking!!



If that's really the case then... I'm guilty with my Oscar spamming 

We've been through this a thousand times before so I'm just paraphrasing what others have said : Whenever Michael is concerned, you're allowed to talk about it here,  whether or not some people like it is irrelevant. You shouldn't stop posting something Michael-related just because other people doesn't like it. But i completely understand if you rather not talk about it just to avoid all the fuss


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> What do you mean? I understand not post about only Alicia (not Michael involved) but do you really mean that we should just not mention her because they are in a relationsship!!!
> 
> How shall we do about James, Oscar, Jen, Olivia and for the much loved Marion?
> 
> This is ridicolous!!
> 
> I am sad because I have loved to come here and read about Michael but now it is a mess and fast turning in to Fassyteas cousin!
> 
> Back to lurking!!




Don't go SusanBeach! I know exactly what you mean about this place fast turning into Fassy Tea's cousin, all the anti Alicia, empty gloating and ridiculous theories etc. But that's because there are a handful of likeminded people dominating here right now, who sing from that hymn sheet in chorus. So many people who find this unsettling are sending pms already so they can have reasonable chats away from this vibe...


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> If that's really the case then... I'm guilty with my Oscar spamming
> 
> We've been through this a thousand times before so I'm just paraphrasing what others have said : Whenever Michael is concerned, you're allowed to talk about it here,  whether or not some people like it is irrelevant. You shouldn't stop posting something Michael-related just because other people doesn't like it. But i completely understand if you rather not talk about it just to avoid all the fuss


I love oscar, we can talk about him until the end of time. If Michael/Oscar friendship turns out to be anything like Mcfassy 2.0, then im in love.

Obviously I dont mean never mention anything that has Michael and the bore in the same article. Everything Michael related is obvi fair game but most of the time when AV's name is mentioned, it turns into a mini Def Con up in here (and I am guilty of it, I admit). But really, who am I kidding. Alicia will have a constant presence on this forum until she is famewhoring around with Michael (and perhaps after their breakup too)


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Too right, someone could have a bulk order. Now let me think.... would that someone be a person who has never seen or heard of the product? Or..... much more likely, someone who cant stop mentioning it, probably grew up drinking it.... drinks so much of it that local supplies ran out and international sources are hunted out..... LOOOOOL



I wonder if you know what the phrase actually means. 

I have not been drinking the kool aid, at least not on this topic and not recently. Youre really funny, I like you.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> No one talks about Michael Fassbender in that snoozefest AV purseforum...why should Alicia be talked about on here?



Don't worry she said the exact same thing a few weeks ago, except for the part about fassy tea, all because I stated that AV only things should go in her thread. There was the same Marion comment, as if talking about Weinstein, Marion, and Macbeth is not important, and then the lurking comment. It never changes.


----------



## mchris55

Thanks for the pics, gifs, and other assorted items everyone. I liked the little portion I saw of the trailer- Who the F are you? LOL!!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Thanks for the pics, gifs, and other assorted items everyone. I liked the little portion I saw of the trailer- Who the F are you? LOL!!!



Do you have a link for the trailer? I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Do you have a link for the trailer? I haven't seen it yet!



Here you go! 

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/marvelfreshman/news/?a=122788


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> I love oscar, we can talk about him until the end of time. If Michael/Oscar friendship turns out to be anything like Mcfassy 2.0, then im in love.
> 
> Obviously I dont mean never mention anything that has Michael and the bore in the same article. Everything Michael related is obvi fair game but most of the time when AV's name is mentioned, it turns into a mini Def Con up in here (and I am guilty of it, I admit). But really, who am I kidding. Alicia will have a constant presence on this forum until she is famewhoring around with Michael (and perhaps after their breakup too)



Hi, sorry if i misunderstood you. Well yeah i obviously meant the stuff that is related to Michael, which is their relationship.  Everything else about her that isn't related to Michael shouldn't be posted here, although of course sometimes it's hard not to stray from the main topic (i'm guilty too I guess). Anyway, let's move on... 

The leaked trailer for those who haven't seen it
https://vid.me/qHw2
Eta : dammit you beat me to it!

What do y'all think? I love it!!
So i guess Mags gets the honor to drop the F bomb this time lol

I'm a bit curious about the scene where they're hunting Mags down with arrows....


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/marvelfreshman/news/?a=122788



Wow! Magneto always playing the bad side so Michael can show his jerk side to us one more time LOL What's their characters ages in this film? It doesn't seem they aged from the previous one or did they? I saw some hair changes but that's it.

Btw, Oscar Isaac is unrecognizable!


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Wow! Magneto always playing the bad side so Michael can show his jerk side to us one more time LOL What's their characters ages in this film? It doesn't seem they aged from the previous one or did they? I saw some hair changes but that's it.


The FC characters are supposed to be around 40-50... They don't look very convincing i know, especially Charles and Havok hmm
But then again it's an X Men movie.. Continuity was never their forte


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Wow! Magneto always playing the bad side so Michael can show his jerk side to us one more time LOL What's their characters ages in this film? It doesn't seem they aged from the previous one or did they? I saw some hair changes but that's it.



Fassy said that Magneto will play both sides in this movie, the good and bad side. The trailer looked really interesting, got me hyped!


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Fassy said that Magneto will play both sides in this movie, the good and bad side. The trailer looked really interesting, got me hyped!



True, he did say that. And that's what happens to Magneto anyway. He plsys the bad guy but in the end he's good. I hope he's not responsible for getting Professor X bold. Btw, does anyone know WHY he loses his hair?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> The FC characters are supposed to be around 40-50... They don't look very convincing i know, especially Charles and Havok hmm
> But then again it's an X Men movie.. Continuity was never their forte



Yeah, you're right. And how can the cast ages 10 years and then another 10 years in only 5 years? LOL But I do think Michael looks fine because he ages fast (still hot, of course). I'm curious to see who is his wife in this film


----------



## Lou9

James looks SO young, it's ridiculous! at least put some gray in his hair! And there is a thing called make up. 

As for Erik's story, I have a theory... I think it's a (very) modified Magda/Anya story line.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> James looks SO young, it's ridiculous! at least put some gray in his hair! And there is a thing called make up.
> 
> As for Erik's story, I have a theory... I think it's a (very) modified Magda/Anya story line.



What? I don't know this comic book world, please be more specific


----------



## mchris55

pennylane93 said:


> The FC characters are supposed to be around 40-50... They don't look very convincing i know, especially Charles and Havok hmm
> But then again it's an X Men movie.. Continuity was never their forte



You have to suspend continuity and some logic for the Xmen series. For example, why isn't Quicksilver going on the plane with you Charles? LOL!!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> What? I don't know this comic book world, please be more specific



Really need spoiler tags on this site... 

My Theory: Erik goes to Poland to hide out behind the Iron Curtain after destroying Washington, DC and meets Magda (since that woman we saw as Peter's mom was definitely not Magda). They have Anya and live a normal life, no powers. Then something happens (A fire like in the comics? Anya dies?) and Erik shows off his powers to try to save her. The town freaks and chases them into the woods. The "is this what you wanted to see?" line and he kills the towns people chasing him. Magda either freaks and runs off or is killed during all of this. Then he goes to Apocalypse (who had previously approached him [his big f-bomb]) because he can't deal with these humans.

In the comics, Erik meets Magda, a gypsy, in the concentration camps. After they are liberated and some time goes by, they reunite and marry (she doesn't know he's a mutant) and have a daughter, Anya. One day, their house catches fire and Erik uses his powers to try to save Anya but she dies. The towns people freak out and run them out of town. Magda also freaks out and runs away. He thinks she's dead, but she's not - she's actually pregnant with Wanda and Pietro and has them somewhere in the mountains and THEN dies. This is why, in the comics, Erik didn't know about the twins until they were adults.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Really need spoiler tags on this site...
> 
> My Theory: Erik goes to Poland to hide out behind the Iron Curtain after destroying Washington, DC and meets Magda (since that woman we saw as Peter's mom was definitely not Magda). They have Anya and live a normal life, no powers. Then something happens (A fire like in the comics? Anya dies?) and Erik shows off his powers to try to save her. The town freaks and chases them into the woods. The "is this what you wanted to see?" line and he kills the towns people chasing him. Magda either freaks and runs off or is killed during all of this. Then he goes to Apocalypse (who had previously approached him [his big f-bomb]) because he can't deal with these humans.
> 
> In the comics, Erik meets Magda, a gypsy, in the concentration camps. After they are liberated and some time goes by, they reunite and marry (she doesn't know he's a mutant) and have a daughter, Anya. One day, their house catches fire and Erik uses his powers to try to save Anya but she dies. The towns people freak out and run them out of town. Magda also freaks out and runs away. He thinks she's dead, but she's not - she's actually pregnant with Wanda and Pietro and has them somewhere in the mountains and THEN dies. This is why, in the comics, Erik didn't know about the twins until they were adults.



Oooh I see. But in DOFP Quicksilver and Scarlet already exist and so their mother, as his son mentions in a dialogue. Maybe they changed the order and Magda is someone else he met later or something, not the mother of all these children. Or they just invented someone else who would have the same fate as her and her daughter. Interesting, we might see Michael playing a father and widow...can't wait.

Thanks!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh I see. But in DOFP Quicksilver and Scarlet already exist and so their mother, as his son mentions in a dialogue. Maybe they changed the order and Magda is someone else he met later or something, not the mother of all these children. Or they just invented someone else who would have the same fate as her and her daughter. Interesting, we might see Michael playing a father and widow...can't wait.
> 
> Thanks!



Like I said, I don't think Peter's mother in DOFP is Magda - she's alive. She told Peter that she once knew a man who controlled metal like Erik. Plus, she had no accent when she talked to Charles and Logan at the door. 

My theory is that they basically flipped the timeline so the Magda/Anya story line happens later in Erik's life, after the twins (if Wanda exists in this story) are born of a one night stand/short term relationship. 

I'm probably wrong, but I'm working with this until proven otherwise.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Like I said, I don't think Peter's mother in DOFP is Magda - she's alive. She told Peter that she once knew a man who controlled metal like Erik. Plus, she had no accent when she talked to Charles and Logan at the door.
> 
> My theory is that they basically flipped the timeline so the Magda/Anya story line happens later in Erik's life, after the twins (if Wanda exists in this story) are born of a one night stand/short term relationship.
> 
> I'm probably wrong, but I'm working with this until proven otherwise.



Yes, I got that  They just changed the order of facts. Well, Quicksilver has a young sister in DOFP but since Scarlet is his twin, maybe she's lost somewhere and that girl is just another sister he has. Or they simply excluded Wanda in this timeline.

IMO, you're right LOL Erik will be married with Magda and have a daughter and both will die or he'll lose them somehow. Poor Magneto...


----------



## pennylane93

mchris55 said:


> You have to suspend continuity and some logic for the Xmen series. For example, why isn't Quicksilver going on the plane with you Charles? LOL!!


Yeah, let's stop Raven from shooting that guy but we'll just leave that one mutant who can stop bullets behind! Yay!


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> Yeah, let's stop Raven from shooting that guy but we'll just leave that one mutant who can stop bullets behind! Yay!



Erik can do that, as well. He just couldn't in that kitchen because they were prepared for him. And I assume Peter was a minor who Charles, being Charles, didn't want to get in any more trouble than he already was in.

I'm not saying they shouldn't have taken Peter, they should have. But Charles could reasonable believe that he and Erik (if Erik hadn't have turned), plus Logan and Hank, could handle the situation without putting Peter in further danger.  Plus, now that Erik knew (or strongly suspected) that Peter was his son, he might not have wanted him to come along.

But of course the real reason is that Singer just wanted a cool set piece and Quicksilver was perfect for it. But his skill set could have messed with the rest of the plot.


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> * Erik can do that, as well* . He just couldn't in that kitchen because they were prepared for him. And I assume Peter was a minor who Charles, being Charles, didn't want to get in any more trouble than he already was in.
> 
> I'm not saying they shouldn't have taken Peter, they should have. But Charles could reasonable believe that he and Erik (if Erik hadn't have turned), plus Logan and Hank, could handle the situation without putting Peter in further danger.  Plus, now that Erik knew (or strongly suspected) that Peter was his son, he might not have wanted him to come along.
> 
> But of course the real reason is that Singer just wanted a cool set piece and Quicksilver was perfect for it. But his skill set could have messed with the rest of the plot.



I know, but it's Erik, should've known he's just going to **** up  after those stunts in Russia and Cuba you'd think Charles would've known better lol

Yeah Charles probably didn't want to involve a minor  any further, what are we going  to explain to his mom etc etc (said the man who brought kids to fight ex-Nazi... ) 

Lol the reason is the movie would've ended a lot sooner had they brought him to Paris.. Too easy


----------



## mchris55

pennylane93 said:


> I know, but it's Erik, should've known he's just going to **** up  after those stunts in Russia and Cuba you'd think Charles would've known better lol
> 
> Yeah Charles probably didn't want to involve a minor  any further, what are we going  to explain to his mom etc etc (said the man who brought kids to fight ex-Nazi... )
> 
> Lol the reason is the movie would've ended a lot sooner had they brought him to Paris.. Too easy



Exactly.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Not for sale in the shops here sweetie! Nobody here has heard of it try as you might to prove otherwise, loool. Fancy wasting time searching for online products! Would you like a list of all the major supermarkets so you can check them out? Here goes anyway - Tesco, Sainsbury, Asda, Morrisons, Waitrose, just a few to get started with - enjoy!



Well, since you were so kind to provide a list, and since there is this thing called Google that will quickly find anything I type, and since I am a fast typist and it was the first link so it took all of five seconds... http://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/search/?searchBox=kool-aid

Lol.

And since I'm not sure you get what "drinking the kool-aid" actually means here (I hope you don't know, what with the way you beat that analogy down into the ground like someone was talking about you actually drinking literal kool-aid, even going so far as to list all the stores that don't sell kool-aid - never mind that they do):
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinking_the_Kool-Aid


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/marvelfreshman/news/?a=122788



Awesome, thanks! 



Lou9 said:


> Really need spoiler tags on this site...
> 
> My Theory: Erik goes to Poland to hide out behind the Iron Curtain after destroying Washington, DC and meets Magda (since that woman we saw as Peter's mom was definitely not Magda). They have Anya and live a normal life, no powers. Then something happens (A fire like in the comics? Anya dies?) and Erik shows off his powers to try to save her. The town freaks and chases them into the woods. The "is this what you wanted to see?" line and he kills the towns people chasing him. Magda either freaks and runs off or is killed during all of this. Then he goes to Apocalypse (who had previously approached him [his big f-bomb]) because he can't deal with these humans.
> 
> In the comics, Erik meets Magda, a gypsy, in the concentration camps. After they are liberated and some time goes by, they reunite and marry (she doesn't know he's a mutant) and have a daughter, Anya. One day, their house catches fire and Erik uses his powers to try to save Anya but she dies. The towns people freak out and run them out of town. Magda also freaks out and runs away. He thinks she's dead, but she's not - she's actually pregnant with Wanda and Pietro and has them somewhere in the mountains and THEN dies. This is why, in the comics, Erik didn't know about the twins until they were adults.



Ooh, I think you're on to something! I think it could def be something like this. Oh, and other sites I've seen that don't have spoiler tags change the font color to white so you have to highlight the text to read it - maybe something like that could work to avoid spoilers?


----------



## Hackensack

With this theory of the story: we have seen him in a factory setting, which I suppose is Erik getting away from it all.  I like the idea that in anger, he joins Apocalypse of his free will but eventually, I'm guessing, will turn against Apocalypse?  Perhaps because it is a question of Charles' life?  That would give him a strong arc in the film.

Finally, what did Jennifer say in the video about Michael having it "nailed down?"  I couldn't get the video to play.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Well, since you were so kind to provide a list, and since there is this thing called Google that will quickly find anything I type, and since I am a fast typist and it was the first link so it took all of five seconds... http://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/search/?searchBox=kool-aid
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> And since I'm not sure you get what "drinking the kool-aid" actually means here (I hope you don't know, what with the way you beat that analogy down into the ground like someone was talking about you actually drinking literal kool-aid, even going so far as to list all the stores that don't sell kool-aid - never mind that they do):
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinking_the_Kool-Aid




But you missed the point - again! These are on line sales, not stocked in stores. If you ever visit this fair land check for yourself. Whether you believe it or not, the fact is this product is a non starter for British people, it just doesn't feature in our lives. I had worked out what the analogy was but as it is misapplied to my POV it is kind of redundant anyway.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> With this theory of the story: we have seen him in a factory setting, which I suppose is Erik getting away from it all.  I like the idea that in anger, he joins Apocalypse of his free will but eventually, I'm guessing, will turn against Apocalypse?  Perhaps because it is a question of Charles' life?  That would give him a strong arc in the film.
> 
> Finally, what did Jennifer say in the video about Michael having it "nailed down?"  I couldn't get the video to play.




I know, you edited out the reference to me, but I'm  kind of used to the constant beating down! But I have the courage of my convictions and am confident that my POV is accurate which will become more apparent as time progresses [emoji3]. Totally agree that calling women famewh*res is wrong.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> I know, you edited out the reference to me, but I'm  kind of used to the constant beating down! But I have the courage of my convictions and am confident that my POV is accurate which will become more apparent as time progresses [emoji3]. Totally agree that calling women famewh*res is wrong.


Okay, PearlyQueen, I did edit out my complaint about the beatdown of you; just wanted to continue the good X-Men discussion.
However, I stand behind my opposition to "famewh*re" used against any woman!  Can we please stop that!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Okay, PearlyQueen, I did edit out my complaint about the beatdown of you; just wanted to continue the good X-Men discussion.
> However, I stand behind my opposition to "famewh*re" used against any woman!  Can we please stop that!




Loool, I'll leave you to your XMen discussion; the franchise is not of much interest to me! Enjoy [emoji3]


----------



## Lou9

Hackensack said:


> With this theory of the story: we have seen him in a factory setting, which I suppose is Erik getting away from it all.  I like the idea that in anger, he joins Apocalypse of his free will but eventually, I'm guessing, will turn against Apocalypse?  Perhaps because it is a question of Charles' life?  That would give him a strong arc in the film.
> 
> Finally, what did Jennifer say in the video about Michael having it "nailed down?"  I couldn't get the video to play.



From what I know of the Apocalypse comics, he usually enchants or enthralls the Horsemen to do his will. So that scene where Magneto pulls Charles by his wheelchair, I'm wondering if he's not doing that of his free will?

One of 2 things will happen to Erik: (1) Charles (or maybe Charles and Quicksilver) will be in danger and he will turn against Apocalypse or (2) Erik will die in the final fight. Of course, he could die protecting Charles at the end. Usually a Horseman dies and it's not going to be Storm.

As for the video, Jen is talking about choosing roles by instinct and how much money she'll get paid and makes a comment like "of course Fassbender has got it all nailed down." Michael then indicates that he makes all of his decisions with his brain, not his gut. This could either be a joke between the two or some bigger thing (about the X-Men franchise or future roles they've discussed).


----------



## Katespadegurl

Lou9 said:


> From what I know of the Apocalypse comics, he usually enchants or enthralls the Horsemen to do his will. So that scene where Magneto pulls Charles by his wheelchair, I'm wondering if he's not doing that of his free will?
> 
> One of 2 things will happen to Erik: (1) Charles (or maybe Charles and Quicksilver) will be in danger and he will turn against Apocalypse or (2) Erik will die in the final fight. Of course, he could die protecting Charles at the end. Usually a Horseman dies and it's not going to be Storm.
> 
> As for the video, Jen is talking about choosing roles by instinct and how much money she'll get paid and makes a comment like "of course Fassbender has got it all nailed down." Michael then indicates that he makes all of his decisions with his brain, not his gut. This could either be a joke between the two or some bigger thing (about the X-Men franchise or future roles they've discussed).



Wait if Erik dies in the final fight.. That means that the Ian Mckellen Magneto doesn't even ~exist~ and he doesn't grow old? Idk what I'm saying here lol. Does DOFP redo all of what happened previously?


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> From what I know of the Apocalypse comics, he usually enchants or enthralls the Horsemen to do his will. So that scene where Magneto pulls Charles by his wheelchair, I'm wondering if he's not doing that of his free will?
> 
> One of 2 things will happen to Erik: (1) Charles (or maybe Charles and Quicksilver) will be in danger and he will turn against Apocalypse or (2) Erik will die in the final fight. Of course, he could die protecting Charles at the end. Usually a Horseman dies and it's not going to be Storm.
> 
> As for the video, Jen is talking about choosing roles by instinct and how much money she'll get paid and makes a comment like "of course Fassbender has got it all nailed down." Michael then indicates that he makes all of his decisions with his brain, not his gut. This could either be a joke between the two or some bigger thing (about the X-Men franchise or future roles they've discussed).


 
I saw Jen's comment as saying Fassbender is a man with a plan. He has two, potentially three franchises. He has set up his own production company to develop projects he is interested in. And when it come to scripts and the types of roles he chooses, he doesn't want to get pigeonholed into a certain type of character. For example, bhb will lovingly call the Jobs role another " genius jerk", but remember some didn't think he could do it, so he did. It may be the reason why he decided to play the spineless, wimp in TLBO. And this Lebowski thing-- comedy anyone? Do you think Hollywood doesn't know he is doing that? They, especially the Coens, are getting the recordings.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> But you missed the point - again! These are on line sales, not stocked in stores. If you ever visit this fair land check for yourself. Whether you believe it or not, the fact is this product is a non starter for British people, it just doesn't feature in our lives. I had worked out what the analogy was but as it is misapplied to my POV it is kind of redundant anyway.



I'm pretty sure they didn't sell kool-aid in Venezuela either, and the internet didn't exist in the 70's so they couldn't buy it online, and yet somehow an enduring phrase was born because of a commune of people drinking kool-aid that they couldn't have purchased from the local stores. No, if anyone's missing the point, it's you.


----------



## Lou9

Katespadegurl said:


> Wait if Erik dies in the final fight.. That means that the Ian Mckellen Magneto doesn't even ~exist~ and he doesn't grow old? Idk what I'm saying here lol. Does DOFP redo all of what happened previously?



Yes, DOFP completely erases the original X-Men trilogy. And remember - you didn't see Erik at the mansion at the end of DOFP, so we have no idea if he is alive or not in that future.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> I saw Jen's comment as saying Fassbender is a man with a plan. He has two, potentially three franchises. He has set up his own production company to develop projects he is interested in. And when it come to scripts and the types of roles he chooses, he doesn't want to get pigeonholed into a certain type of character. For example, bhb will lovingly call the Jobs role another " genius jerk", but remember some didn't think he could do it, so he did. It may be the reason why he decided to play the spineless, wimp in TLBO. And this Lebowski thing-- comedy anyone? Do you think Hollywood doesn't know he is doing that? They, especially the Coens, are getting the recordings.



He wants to work with the Coens so desperately. I hope they give him a chance.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lou9 said:


> As for the video, Jen is talking about choosing roles by instinct and how much money she'll get paid and makes a comment like "of course Fassbender has got it all nailed down." Michael then indicates that he makes all of his decisions with his brain, not his gut. This could either be a joke between the two or some bigger thing (about the X-Men franchise or future roles they've discussed).



Hopefully it was a joke. If not, then I think maybe he needs to start using his gut more, because he's actually not the best at picking films. If he had chosen better, he could've (and should've) snowballed post-Shame, but that's not what's happened. And all this time I thought he _was_ choosing with his gut... confirms what I started to suspect about him a couple years ago, though. Oh, Fassy.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Yes, DOFP completely erases the original X-Men trilogy. And remember - you didn't see Erik at the mansion at the end of DOFP, so we have no idea if he is alive or not in that future.



I was about to say that LOL But wait: who are the Horseman, besides him and Storm? Maybe someone else will die, not him. They can't kill Magneto, come on! I wasn't expecting to see him at the mansion or Raven, maybe the two went different ways in their lives or something. I think he was alive but in somewhere else.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm pretty sure they didn't sell kool-aid in Venezuela either, and the internet didn't exist in the 70's so they couldn't buy it online, and yet somehow an enduring phrase was born because of a commune of people drinking kool-aid that they couldn't have purchased from the local stores. No, if anyone's missing the point, it's you.




What's your point? Why keep going on about such a boring topic? I can assure you that neither Kool Aid (the product) nor the analogy features in British culture. Having lived in London all my life I think I'm best placed to know that. Anyone would think this was product placement, lool!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> I was about to say that LOL But wait: who are the Horseman, besides him and Storm? Maybe someone else will die, not him. They can't kill Magneto, come on! I wasn't expecting to see him at the mansion or Raven, maybe the two went different ways in their lives or something. I think he was alive but in somewhere else.



Archangel (Angel) and Psylocke.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I saw Jen's comment as saying Fassbender is a man with a plan. He has two, potentially three franchises. He has set up his own production company to develop projects he is interested in. And when it come to scripts and the types of roles he chooses, he doesn't want to get pigeonholed into a certain type of character. For example, bhb will lovingly call the Jobs role another " genius jerk", but remember some didn't think he could do it, so he did. It may be the reason why he decided to play the spineless, wimp in TLBO. And this Lebowski thing-- comedy anyone? Do you think Hollywood doesn't know he is doing that? They, especially the Coens, are getting the recordings.



Michael likes to be challenged, he likes to play strong roles and I admire that. Even when they are similar, like his jerk/villain roles in Fish Tank, Shame, 12 Years, X-Men, Macbeth and now Jobs, he always gives powerful and different performances. I'm not excited about Steve but he might surprise me, after all, he is Michael Fassbender 

And I agree, I think we'll see a completely side of him not only in TLBO but also in TAU and next year in AC. I can't wait to see him as a hero, an 100% good one! Him accepting doing Coens thing was very nice too, I hope they consider him in the future, specially in a comedy. And I hope Hollywood realises he can do other things besides dramas. He is such a funny guy in real life, why not use it in a movie?


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Archangel (Angel) and Psylocke.



They can kill one of them, I don't care. But NOT Magneto. But what you said is very interesting. By changing the past, they completely changed the future. Maybe someone beloved ended up dying because of that.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Hopefully it was a joke. If not, then I think maybe he needs to start using his gut more, because he's actually not the best at picking films. If he had chosen better, he could've (and should've) snowballed post-Shame, but that's not what's happened. And all this time I thought he _was_ choosing with his gut... confirms what I started to suspect about him a couple years ago, though. Oh, Fassy.



So many things can go wrong. From when you read the script, accept the vision of the director, film it, deal with studio interference/changes, editing, marketing and the finished product might be the complete opposite of what you originally signed onto.

It's a crap shoot sometimes. A lot of his films haven't been box office or critical successes in recent years. He might get singled out for his individual performance but the film overall isn't setting the world on fire.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> What's your point? Why keep going on about such a boring topic? I can assure you that neither Kool Aid (the product) nor the analogy features in British culture. Having lived in London all my life I think I'm best placed to know that. Anyone would think this was product placement, lool!



You really should read that Wikipedia link so you'll know what "drinking the kool-aid" actually means as a phrase, and the you won't sound so silly when responding about it. Because a phrase can apply to anyone from anywhere - from cultists living on a commune in Venezuela to random MF+AV diehards ostensibly living in London. Words are funny and universal that way.

Last word: in.


----------



## Lou9

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Hopefully it was a joke. If not, then I think maybe he needs to start using his gut more, because he's actually not the best at picking films. If he had chosen better, he could've (and should've) snowballed post-Shame, but that's not what's happened. And all this time I thought he _was_ choosing with his gut... confirms what I started to suspect about him a couple years ago, though. Oh, Fassy.



He picks the films that will challenge him and directors he wants to work with. He takes chances. I admire that. He doesn't pick Oscar bait, which would be boring (can you imagine him as Stephen Hawking - he's who the producers wanted before Redmayne). No, he's not a huge star, but I don't think that's what he wants. I like most of the films he's done (I wish he'd stop working with Ridley Scott, even though I love his David). No actor worth his salt is going to bat .1000.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Well, I don't think you can say he hasn't chosen some films as Oscar bait. 

He's already campaigning.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> You really should read that Wikipedia link so you'll know what "drinking the kool-aid" actually means as a phrase, and the you won't sound so silly when responding about it. Because a phrase can apply to anyone from anywhere - from cultists living on a commune in Venezuela to random MF+AV diehards ostensibly living in London. Words are funny and universal that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Last word: in.




Well that's what happens when cultural references are not reciprocated. The phrase means nothing here so why should I sound silly not knowing it? I hope not all Americans expect Europeans to know and value their cultural references any more than we would expect you to understand our culture. And just to clarify, there is nothing "ostensible" about my location. I was born in London and have lived here since, not sure why you should doubt that!!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> He picks the films that will challenge him and directors he wants to work with. He takes chances. I admire that. He doesn't pick Oscar bait, which would be boring (can you imagine him as Stephen Hawking - he's who the producers wanted before Redmayne). No, he's not a huge star, but I don't think that's what he wants. I like most of the films he's done (I wish he'd stop working with Ridley Scott, even though I love his David). No actor worth his salt is going to bat .1000.



Actually, Steve Jobs and 12 Years A Slave were both Oscar-baits. but he didn't do them because of that, he did them because he likes the challenge and the directors. He knows these roles might give him awards but this isn't his main goal. Even when he chooses wrong (he's human after all), he manages to show a new side of him somehow, maybe in how he speaks, looks or how he walks. He's authentic.

About Scott, believe me or not, my fave films he did were his non-blockbuster films. I really LOVED Thelma and Louise, A Good Year and The Counselor. Not a huge fan of Gladiator and Prometheus, for instance. Well done films, of course, but I don't like them a lot. I would love to see Michael working with Scott again but I think this might take a while, unless Prometheus 2 comes out.


----------



## Lou9

Ms Kiah said:


> Well, I don't think you can say he hasn't chosen some films as Oscar bait.
> 
> He's already campaigning.



I'm talking about movies that are pure Oscar bait, with little to no other artistic value, like the Hawking and Turing biopics last year. If you are referring to Steve Jobs, with Sorkin and Boyle working on it, I highly doubt it will be at that level.


----------



## mchris55

I think a good reminder of who he is as a person are the stories he wishes to develop himself, the Garigistas project and the one with the mythological/folk hero. His interests can be considered outside of the norm. It's part of who he is.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> He picks the films that will challenge him and directors he wants to work with. He takes chances. I admire that. He doesn't pick Oscar bait, which would be boring (can you imagine him as Stephen Hawking - he's who the producers wanted before Redmayne). No, he's not a huge star, but I don't think that's what he wants. I like most of the films he's done (I wish he'd stop working with Ridley Scott, even though I love his David). No actor worth his salt is going to bat .1000.




Thoughtful analysis and one I endorse. Michael's primary motivations when choosing roles are to explore the way people behave particularly when there are moral dilemmas to be confronted. He is very interested in gaining a better understanding of this both for himself and the audience. He also greatly enjoys creative collaboration and developing his characters. He's not motivated by wanting fame or to be a huge star, that doesn't interest him and in fact would be a hindrance if anything. Totally agree about Ridley Scott too, can't help feeling he's past his best as a director!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Ms Kiah said:


> So many things can go wrong. From when you read the script, accept the vision of the director, film it, deal with studio interference/changes, editing, marketing and the finished product might be the complete opposite of what you originally signed onto.
> 
> It's a crap shoot sometimes. A lot of his films haven't been box office or critical successes in recent years. He might get singled out for his individual performance but the film overall isn't setting the world on fire.



I hear you, but... eh, I don't know. He's picked some pretty crappy scripts - like, The Counselor was a bad script before they ever started filming. He shouldve straight up said no to that mess, and unfortunately that was his biggest leading role to date - and his only lead in a big film. Then he chooses all these little indies, some better than others, but doesn't do much promotion for them. I get him wanting diversity in character types, in film types, but I don't think he has a good balance of small vs large films, and I feel he needs to be more on point with what he chooses for his larger films. If he knocks both Steve Jobs and AC out of the park, then I'll happily reassess. But for now, I just feel like he's not being as smart as he could be and is maybe a little too arrogant and has to some extent squandered the excitement there was around him just a few years ago. And to hear that he's here because he used his "brains" and not instinct or emotion... well... let's just say I don't think brains are his strong suit.


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Actually, Steve Jobs and 12 Years A Slave were both Oscar-baits. but he didn't do them because of that, he did them because he likes the challenge and the directors. He knows these roles might give him awards but this isn't his main goal. Even when he chooses wrong (he's human after all), he manages to show a new side of him somehow, maybe in how he speaks, looks or how he walks. He's authentic.
> 
> About Scott, believe me or not, my fave films he did were his non-blockbuster films. I really LOVED Thelma and Louise, A Good Year and The Counselor. Not a huge fan of Gladiator and Prometheus, for instance. Well done films, of course, but I don't like them a lot. I would love to see Michael working with Scott again but I think this might take a while, unless Prometheus 2 comes out.



Yep. 12YAS was Oscar bait. He chooses roles based on if he wants to work with the director/likes the director or if the script is great. He has said so himself. He also has said that in terms of awards, it's just icing on the cake. I personally thought that during Shame, he was hyped up to be huge and get a nod for an Oscar. But when that didn't happen he said he was devastated. He's talked about this whole thing, that's why he didn't campaign during 12yas. But theeeen after those Sony emails leaked, I'm pretty sure that hurt his ego, so idk what he's gonna do during the awards season. I think he's gonna stick by his words and not actively campaign like Redmayne did, but he's also probably not gonna sit back and relax either. I think IF he's not campaigning, he's still wants a nod or have an Oscar sometime in his life. That's fine and totally normal for any actor.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I hear you, but... eh, I don't know. He's picked some pretty crappy scripts - like, The Counselor was a bad script before they ever started filming. He shouldve straight up said no to that mess, and unfortunately that was his biggest leading role to date - and his only lead in a big film. Then he chooses all these little indies, some better than others, but doesn't do much promotion for them. I get him wanting diversity in character types, in film types, but I don't think he has a good balance of small vs large films, and I feel he needs to be more on point with what he chooses for his larger films. If he knocks both Steve Jobs and AC out of the park, then I'll happily reassess. But for now, I just feel like he's not being as smart as he could be and is maybe a little too arrogant and has to some extent squandered the excitement there was around him just a few years ago. And to hear that he's here because he used his "brains" and not instinct or emotion... well... let's just say I don't think brains are his strong suit.



Yeah...he really needs to follow his gut more often, it's probably his strong suit. I feel like he really does better with being a supporting actor than a lead, which isn't bad, but he needs to choose lead roles more wisely. ALSO, there's a test screening for Steve Jobs today in NYC at 7:30pm! Let's see how they react!


----------



## mchris55

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I hear you, but... eh, I don't know. He's picked some pretty crappy scripts - like, The Counselor was a bad script before they ever started filming. He shouldve straight up said no to that mess, and unfortunately that was his biggest leading role to date - and his only lead in a big film. Then he chooses all these little indies, some better than others, but doesn't do much promotion for them. I get him wanting diversity in character types, in film types, but I don't think he has a good balance of small vs large films, and I feel he needs to be more on point with what he chooses for his larger films. If he knocks both Steve Jobs and AC out of the park, then I'll happily reassess. But for now, I just feel like he's not being as smart as he could be and is maybe a little too arrogant and has to some extent squandered the excitement there was around him just a few years ago. And to hear that he's here because he used his "brains" and not instinct or emotion... well... let's just say I don't think brains are his strong suit.


 
I believe that Fox threw some money in the kitty for AC as an incentive for him to do the Counselor. I did read that somewhere.


----------



## Lou9

I think the reason I've been hanging out here all day is because of the test screening tonight. NERVOUS! 7:30 EDT I wonder how long it is...


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I hear you, but... eh, I don't know. He's picked some pretty crappy scripts - like, The Counselor was a bad script before they ever started filming. He shouldve straight up said no to that mess, and unfortunately that was his biggest leading role to date - and his only lead in a big film. Then he chooses all these little indies, some better than others, but doesn't do much promotion for them. I get him wanting diversity in character types, in film types, but I don't think he has a good balance of small vs large films, and I feel he needs to be more on point with what he chooses for his larger films. If he knocks both Steve Jobs and AC out of the park, then I'll happily reassess. But for now, I just feel like he's not being as smart as he could be and is maybe a little too arrogant and has to some extent squandered the excitement there was around him just a few years ago. And to hear that he's here because he used his "brains" and not instinct or emotion... well... let's just say I don't think brains are his strong suit.



OMG, am I the only one who loved The Counselor?  So many remarkable scenes...Diaz and the car, Michael crying in the end, that first sex scene. Just loved it. But yes, I think this was his first major film in Hollywood with a leading role and it flopped. But let's see how Jobs and Macbeth will do this year, they'll have wide releases around the world, specially the first one.

AC will say to us for good if he and even Marion can hold a blockbuster film by themselves, since it's the first time both lead in a movie of the genre and only with their names, since the rest of the cast is far from being popular as them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Yep. 12YAS was Oscar bait. He chooses roles based on if he wants to work with the director/likes the director or if the script is great. He has said so himself. He also has said that in terms of awards, it's just icing on the cake. I personally thought that during Shame, he was hyped up to be huge and get a nod for an Oscar. But when that didn't happen he said he was devastated. He's talked about this whole thing, that's why he didn't campaign during 12yas. But theeeen after those Sony emails leaked, I'm pretty sure that hurt his ego, so idk what he's gonna do during the awards season. I think he's gonna stick by his words and not actively campaign like Redmayne did, but he's also probably not gonna sit back and relax either. I think IF he's not campaigning, he's still wants a nod or have an Oscar sometime in his life. That's fine and totally normal for any actor.



Who wouldn't be hurt with this? Michael has feelings like anybody else. It will be fun to see Sorkin and Rudin promoting Jobs with the cast after all they said in those emails.



> I don't know who Michael Fassbender is and the rest of the world isn't going to care





> He just makes you feel bad to have normal-sized genitalia.



And no, Michael is no Redmayne LOL He was sad after his snub and didn't campaign in 2014 but I'm sure he'll do it this year. It's not a crime to do that, many actors do it. It's their film after all, they're proud of it and they deserve recognition if they're actually good.


----------



## libeth

Any Vikassy pics? 


miasharma said:


> Oh you know the OK mag that you believe with all your heart, they were the ones that reported on Michael and Marions affair, so I guess, by definition, you should believe that little story too without needing evidence.
> 
> But yeah I think that very first anon that talked about hooking up with michael was telling the truth before the slew of false and made up stories were submitted on that website. Next time you should ask your Michael source to let mikey know that he should make a sex tape as evidence to convince you...or better yet maybe invite you into the room while he is getting it on. I think Alicia knows all about his ways and doesnt really care as long as she gets those occasional pap strolls to keep the one or two gossip mags talking about her.



Pearlyqueen believe her Michael sources and mags,you believe the anons and the second-hand stories from your sources. It's s fair match. 


Hackensack said:


> Okay, PearlyQueen, I did edit out my complaint about the beatdown of you; just wanted to continue the good X-Men discussion.
> However,_ I stand behind my opposition to &quot;famewh*re&quot; used against any woman!  Can we please stop that!_



Someone in this thread needs the reminder more often.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> He picks the films that will challenge him and directors he wants to work with. He takes chances. I admire that. He doesn't pick Oscar bait, which would be boring (can you imagine him as Stephen Hawking - he's who the producers wanted before Redmayne). No, he's not a huge star, but I don't think that's what he wants. I like most of the films he's done (I wish he'd stop working with Ridley Scott, even though I love his David). No actor worth his salt is going to bat .1000.



I don't understand  how he's _already_ campaigning for a movie that will either be a masterpiece or a hot mess.  I also admire that he takes chances and  I've liked his indie movies.His character was bland but The Counselor's extended cut is better. Interesting read: http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/movies/a27389/the-counselor-extended-review/


----------



## libeth

pennylane93 said:


> they are adorable i'm waving mcfassy goodbye
> 
> 
> Kodi is the tallest of the bunch isn't he? I think he's taller than Michael in Slow West..
> 
> 
> Haha yeah Olivia's comments are somehow... Awkward? People watching the panel on youtube are noticing it too...
> And i love Michael and Jen together! I'm looking for their interviews after the panel too, the one where she looks smokin with the blue dress?



Welcome to Misaac?


----------



## mollie12

I just watched that JLaw/Fassbender/McAvoy interview to see what people were talking about re: career choices....and I don't get the analysis, at all.  Seems like they were just making random comments and jokes to me.  Like the idea of speculating on either JLaw or Fassbender and their gut vs. brain choices because of this interview is utterly bonkers to me.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I just watched that JLaw/Fassbender/McAvoy interview to see what people were talking about re: career choices....and I don't get the analysis, at all.  Seems like they were just making random comments and jokes to me.  Like the idea of speculating on either JLaw or Fassbender and their gut vs. brain choices because of this interview is utterly bonkers to me.



I agree, in this specific interview they were just joking around like they always do


----------



## mollie12

I should note that I've been plenty critical of his career/role choices myself & very much think it's possible this next year could derail his career.  General speculation is fine.  It's just this specific interview seems completely meaningless to me.  Anyone could have been in that chair & JLaw would have said the same thing (and the idea that she really thinks she just goes with her gut is hilarious).  And Michael tapping his head in response is just a typical MF going-with-the-flow, reacting-to-the-joke that-was-set-up kind of moment.


----------



## daisymoder69

pearlyqueen said:


> What's your point? Why keep going on about such a boring topic? I can assure you that neither Kool Aid (the product) nor the analogy features in British culture. Having lived in London all my life I think I'm best placed to know that. Anyone would think this was product placement, lool!



I don't know how old you are but I am in my thirties and I am born and bred in England and I know what Kool-aid is (both meanings) and for your information you can buy it in  Tesco's which I am sure you're aware is one of the main four supermarkets we have. 

Kyoko Karenina, what happened to all those people was truly horrific I watched a doc about it (on channel five for pearlyqueen) and how one guy came to his senses but he was too late to save his wife and baby. So sad.


----------



## pearlyqueen

daisymoder69 said:


> I don't know how old you are but I am in my thirties and I am born and bred in England and I know what Kool-aid is (both meanings) and for your information you can buy it in  Tesco's which I am sure you're aware is one of the main four supermarkets we have.
> 
> Kyoko Karenina, what happened to all those people was truly horrific I watched a doc about it (on channel five for pearlyqueen) and how one guy came to his senses but he was too late to save his wife and baby. So sad.




Really? I've never seen the product there or in any supermarkets. Maybe just stocked in the large ones. Whatever, it's not a well known product or phrase here. Don't know what the documentary on Channel 5 is... looking at the schedule Big Brother was on at 9 followed by Under the Dome.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, anyone who finds Jobs tweets or comments on forums today please post them here  I hope I'm being picky and everyone enjoys his performance and the film!


----------



## daisymoder69

pearlyqueen said:


> Really? I've never seen the product there or in any supermarkets. Maybe just stocked in the large ones. Whatever, it's not a well known product or phrase here. Don't know what the documentary on Channel 5 is... looking at the schedule Big Brother was on at 9 followed by Under the Dome.



I just wanted to point out only because you don't know of either the phrase or the product doesn't mean others haven't so please stop talking on the behalf of the whole of the UK. 

I never said that I saw the doc recently only that I did and it was shown on channel five.

Also, just carry my point a little further I have never personally seen duck-billed platypus but I am not going to say that it doesn't exist or that everyone in the UK feels the same way I do.

Basically, just speak for yourself and not an entire country like you keep on doing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

daisymoder69 said:


> I just wanted to point out only because you don't know of either the phrase or the product doesn't mean others haven't so please stop talking on the behalf of the whole of the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said that I saw the doc recently only that I did and it was shown on channel five.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just carry my point a little further I have never personally seen duck-billed platypus but I am not going to say that it doesn't exist or that everyone in the UK feels the same way I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, just speak for yourself and not an entire country like you keep on doing.




This issue is already tedious. Whether you or I have heard of said product or phrase is irrelevant. The point is it isn't widely sold in the UK nor is the phrase well known. Great if it's sold in your Tesco but nobody I know drinks it or knows what that phrase means and I have a wide circle of friends aged between 20 and 40. I'm not speaking "on behalf of the UK" when I say this, just saying it how it is. Type in "Kool Aid UK" in your browser and it will come back with pages of on line suppliers, not supermarkets. Enough time wasted on this already, it's boring and pointless.


----------



## Morgane

Katespadegurl said:


> Yep. 12YAS was Oscar bait. *He chooses roles based on if he wants to work with the director/likes the director or if the script is great. He has said so himself. He also has said that in terms of awards, it's just icing on the cake.* I personally thought that during Shame, he was hyped up to be huge and get a nod for an Oscar. But when that didn't happen he said he was devastated. He's talked about this whole thing, that's why he didn't campaign during 12yas. But theeeen after those Sony emails leaked, I'm pretty sure that hurt his ego, so idk what he's gonna do during the awards season. I think he's gonna stick by his words and not actively campaign like Redmayne did, but he's also probably not gonna sit back and relax either. I think IF he's not campaigning, he's still wants a nod or have an Oscar sometime in his life. That's fine and totally normal for any actor.


I agree with you,but 12YAS was not meant to be an oscar-baity movie and it was not an Oscar-baity movie. McQueen is not an Oscar-baity director.The movie won because it was embraced by the critics and it was the first movie to treat slavery properly.Many members of the Academy didn't even see it.I remember the reactions to the first screenings and nobody had great expectations for the Awards  Season. However he didn't say he was "devastated". He was upset because people gave him hope.


> Nor will he endorse Steve McQueen&#8217;s slightly broader stated view: "In America they&#8217;re too scared of sex, that&#8217;s why he wasn&#8217;t nominated." "I don&#8217;t know&#8212;I don&#8217;t think so," says Fassbender. "Steve is a passionate man. There&#8217;s not much filtering with Steve, and I love him for that." But he&#8217;s starkly honest in acknowledging that there was a concerted campaign to get him nominated&#8212;"They promised me paradise!" he blares&#8212;and how his expectations were raised.
> 
> "At the beginning people [say], &#8217;You&#8217;re going to be going to the Oscars,&#8217; and you&#8217;re like, &#8217;Whatever, doesn&#8217;t matter, don&#8217;t think so.&#8217; But after a while it does penetrate. After a while you&#8217;re like, &#8217;Anyway, so I&#8217;m going to the Oscars...&#8217; " He laughs. "And you start to believe it. And I did. I thought I was going. And then I found out I wasn&#8217;t and I was upset. I was very upset by it. The first reaction was &#8217;What the ****...?&#8217; " He sounds frustrated that he had let himself get sucked in. "It&#8217;s a vanity thing. It does become important to you. And it shouldn&#8217;t." On reflection, he decided that he had learned something about misplaced priorities. "A good little lesson."


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I agree with you,but 12YAS was not meant to be an oscar-baity movie and it was not an Oscar-baity movie. McQueen is not an Oscar-baity director.The movie won because it was embraced by the critics and it was the first movie to treat slavery properly.Many members of the Academy didn't even see it.I remember the reactions to the first screenings and nobody had great expectations for the Awards  Season. However he didn't say he was "devastated". He was upset because people gave him hope.




And that's the most important message from that article, he learned "an important little message" about priorities. Consequently he hasn't campaigned since Shame and I don't expect him to this year either.


----------



## Lou9

Danny Boyle is at the test screening. No idea where Michael went after Comic Con, but I don't think test screenings are his kind of thing. If he's in New York, I'd rather he were at the Mr. Holmes premier with Sir Ian!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I agree with you,but 12YAS was not meant to be an oscar-baity movie and it was not an Oscar-baity movie. McQueen is not an Oscar-baity director.The movie won because it was embraced by the critics and it was the first movie to treat slavery properly.Many members of the Academy didn't even see it.I remember the reactions to the first screenings and nobody had great expectations for the Awards  Season. However he didn't say he was "devastated". He was upset because people gave him hope.



I have to disagree a bit. 12YAS is an American real story about slaves, produced by Brad Pitt, McQueen had already done Hunger and Shame before that so people were already expecting it a lot, Michael was playing an evil slaves' owner who rapes and beats slaves...pretty much Oscar bait IMO. But we all know Michael did it because he loves McQueen, they're friends and it was an amazing role for him to play. Awards were just a consequence  He was nominated with zero campaign because everyone loved the film and basically the whole cast was nominated in acting categories, except leading actress because there was no leading actress.

I agree about "devastaded". I think he was just disappointed/upset because of what you said. It's like Marion when she was snubbed for Rust And Bone. She wasn't expecting being nominated but when people started nominating her to everything and saying she was getting a nod, she started believing in it too. Being nominated to an Oscar is a major achievement for any actor, it's the biggest prize in the cinema's industry, so I kinda understand them when they say this. Michael having hopes to be nominated in 2012 is a proof that he wanted that and it's not bad at all. If I was an actress I would have a shower and pretend my shampoo was the prize  If he isn't nominated this year again, I think he'll be upset too. He won't die, of course, but people are already talking about Jobs for months, since it was being shot, if screening today does well, the press will talk even more. He'll have hope again. Let's just keep our fingers crossed for him getting his first nod as leading


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Danny Boyle is at the test screening. No idea where Michael went after Comic Con, but I don't think test screenings are his kind of thing. If he's in New York, I'd rather he were at the Mr. Holmes premier with Sir Ian!



He was spotted at a Montreal restaurant today.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Danny Boyle is at the test screening. No idea where Michael went after Comic Con, but I don't think test screenings are his kind of thing. If he's in New York, I'd rather he were at the Mr. Holmes premier with Sir Ian!



Oh no, this is just a test screening, I only expected Boyle and Sorking over there, Or Rudin. I wish I was ine of these people  And jeez, Boyle is indeed fast in post-production! Three months, WTF???

https://twitter.com/MichaelNotCera/status/620732951160995840


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> Danny Boyle is at the test screening. No idea where Michael went after Comic Con, but I don't think test screenings are his kind of thing. If he's in New York, I'd rather he were at the Mr. Holmes premier with Sir Ian!




Mr Holmes got good reviews here, hope American audiences like it too [emoji3]

I know Michael has been to test screenings in London before but not sure he'd go out of his way to attend one. I'd expect him to be back in Montreal by now; he must be eager to crack on with filming with AC starting production next month.


----------



## bhb2014

X-Men cast partying at EW's event last Saturday 



> The bash was packed with stars from TV and film, who partied until the wee hours, including Michael Fassbender, Daniel Radcliffe, Scream Queens stars Emma Roberts and Jamie Lee Curtis, American Horror Storys Sarah Paulson, Mr. Robots Rami Malek and Christian Slater, Magic Mikes' Matt Bomer, Silicon Valleys Thomas Middleditch and T.J. Miller, and many more.
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence held court with Mehcad Brooks in a private cabana, while her fellow X-Men stars worked the room. James McAvoy and Nicholas Hoult danced with Game of Thrones stars Maisie Williams and Sophie Turner, headbanging as the DJ rocked the house.





> X-Men: Apocalypse star Tye Sheridan attempted to cut the line for the real star of the party  a photobooth featuring the Iron Throne  before admitting to the photographer that he doesnt watch Game of Thrones.



http://variety.com/2015/scene/news/...r-lawrence-michael-fassbender-xmen-1201538873


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> He picks the films that will challenge him and directors he wants to work with. He takes chances. I admire that. He doesn't pick Oscar bait, which would be boring (can you imagine him as Stephen Hawking - he's who the producers wanted before Redmayne). No, he's not a huge star, but I don't think that's what he wants. I like most of the films he's done (I wish he'd stop working with Ridley Scott, even though I love his David). No actor worth his salt is going to bat .1000.



This.I like that about his career. He take risks and challenges  himself.I like that he  works with new directors,on small passion projects. It's not true that he's not interested in promoting them.Those movies don't have the budget for promotional tours a la X-Men but I doubt many other "serious" actors would have performed like him onThe Colbert Report.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I have to disagree a bit. 12YAS is an American real story about slaves, produced by Brad Pitt, McQueen had already done Hunger and Shame before that so people were already expecting it a lot, Michael was playing an evil slaves' owner who rapes and beats slaves...pretty much Oscar bait IMO. But we all know Michael did it because he loves McQueen, they're friends and it was an amazing role for him to play. Awards were just a consequence  He was nominated with zero campaign because everyone loved the film and basically the whole cast was nominated in acting categories, except leading actress because there was no leading actress.



The theme is "important",but the execution is not what I'd categorize as Oscar-baity. Hunger and Shame are "festival films" and Steve McQueen is still regarded as an arthouse director,even if 12 YAS has a  more "traditional" narrative structure.Also,the evil slaver role isn't exactly what AMPAS members like to reward...
However The Oscars are changing,movies need a solid critical consensus. Shakespeare in Love wouldn't win now.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The theme is "important",but the execution is not what I'd categorize as Oscar-baity. Hunger and Shame are "festival films" and Steve McQueen is still regarded as an arthouse director,even if 12 YAS has a  more "traditional" narrative structure.Also,the evil slaver role isn't exactly what AMPAS members like to reward...
> However The Oscars are changing,movies need a solid critical consensus. Shakespeare in Love wouldn't win now.



Oh yes but he was already a praised director in the industry when 12YAS was released and expectations for the film were already big because of Pitt's involvement, the plot and the cast. Since I saw the trailer I knew it was going to get Oscar nods. But my opinion  Michael would never win an Oscar for the role of a rapist and violent slaves' owner, specially after he snubbed campaign. But nominated it was sure, I had no doubts he would be nominated. I was surprised with Shame but he was a fresh foreign face and that whole buzz his body got for the film didn't help him either.

Yes, Oscars have been changing now that Academy members are getting diverse, from different countries and ages, and it's not very easy to please critics as it was before. Even the audience to be honest. And I love it. Despite not agreeing with some nods and wins, nowadays most of the films nominated please me.


----------



## Katespadegurl

mollie12 said:


> He was spotted at a Montreal restaurant today.



Link? Just asking bc I have a friend who is vacationing there and I need her to stalk the XMen cast for me lolllll.


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> My theory is that they basically flipped the timeline so the Magda/Anya story line happens later in Erik's life, after the twins *  (if Wanda exists in this story) * are born of a one night stand/short term relationship.
> 
> I'm probably wrong, but I'm working with this until proven otherwise.


From rogue cut :




> Oh! And theres also, there was a cute scene that hints at the existence of Wanda Maximoff  The Scarlet Witch  in the X-Men Universe: Peters mother tells his younger sibling to go and bug her older sister.
> 
> Sadly, you dont get to see Wanda appear.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> From rogue cut :



But isn't Wanda his twin?


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> But isn't Wanda his twin?


She is.  His mom refers to her as 'older sister' when she was talking to their little sister, not Peter.  So there are 3 children (Peter, possibly Wanda, and the little girl)


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> She is.  His mom refers to her as 'older sister' when she was talking to their little sister, not Peter.  So there are 3 children (Peter, possibly Wanda, and the little girl)



Hmmmm it's a shame she won't be used in the franchise, unless they introduce her in F4 films or solo films of characters. 

Btw, why does Charles lose his hair?


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Hmmmm it's a shame she won't be used in the franchise, unless they introduce her in F4 films or solo films of characters.
> 
> Btw, why does Charles lose his hair?



Because of some big psychic energies emerged from his head.  Idk the reason in the movie though, probably after he used cerebro to track down apocalypse??


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Because of some big psychic energies emerged from his head.  Idk the reason in the movie though, probably after he used cerebro to track down apocalypse??



Hmm interesting. That's what I always thought...that freaking exercise of reading people's minds would make him lose his hair LOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

Using Cerebro so often most likely caused it


----------



## FassbenderLover

Magneto has 3 kids. Quicksilver, Scarlet witch and Polaris. We saw Polaris (little girl) with Quicksilver in DoFP


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Magneto has 3 kids. Quicksilver, Scarlet witch and Polaris. We saw Polaris (little girl) with Quicksilver in DoFP



But if he has one in Apocalypse, the one who dies, there will be 4 then.


----------



## Lou9

FassbenderLover said:


> Magneto has 3 kids. Quicksilver, Scarlet witch and Polaris. We saw Polaris (little girl) with Quicksilver in DoFP




He actually had 4 kids - Anya died as a child. 

Polaris/Lorna has green hair and Magneto's powers. I would think Quicksilver would have known his father and vice versa if he was the father of that little girl in DOFP.


----------



## Lou9

Patrick Devitt &#8207;@patrickcdevitt  1m1 minute ago
Just saw Danny Boyle's Steve Jobs. They didn't have an embargo for it. Boyle has made his masterpiece.

Raed Shomali &#8207;@shomali11 1m1 minute ago Manhattan, NY
Absolutely brilliant! Must See!
The casting was perfect! The story was amazing!
I am lucky to have seen this uncut.

Claire
&#8207;@Clairvoyant94
Saw a screening of Steve Jobs tonight: wow. Danny Boyle and Aaron Sorkin were there, which was cool.


----------



## mollie12

Raed Shomali &#8207;@shomali11  2m2 minutes ago Manhattan, NY
Absolutely brilliant! Must See!
The casting was perfect! The story was amazing!

I am lucky to have seen this uncut.

#SteveJobs
#Fassbender


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Patrick Devitt &#8207;@patrickcdevitt  1m1 minute ago
> Just saw Danny Boyle's Steve Jobs. They didn't have an embargo for it. Boyle has made his masterpiece.



Found this one too:



> Saw a screening of Steve Jobs tonight: wow. Danny Boyle and Aaron Sorkin were there, which was cool.



https://twitter.com/Clairvoyant94/status/620772320093831168

But Boyle did Slumdog Millionaire, which was a masterpiece IMO  This would be just another one.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Patrick Devitt &#8207;@patrickcdevitt  1m1 minute ago
> Just saw Danny Boyle's Steve Jobs. *They didn't have an embargo for it. *Boyle has made his masterpiece.
> 
> Raed Shomali &#8207;@shomali11 1m1 minute ago Manhattan, NY
> Absolutely brilliant! Must See!
> The casting was perfect! The story was amazing!
> I am lucky to have seen this uncut.
> 
> Claire
> &#8207;@Clairvoyant94
> Saw a screening of Steve Jobs tonight: wow. Danny Boyle and Aaron Sorkin were there, which was cool.


Strange. However these first reactions are encouraging.


----------



## bhb2014

On AW some are complaining about the ending. No word on Fassy yet. Fingers crossed 

http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...like-ur-inventor-quot-Steve-Jobs-Thread/page5


----------



## Lou9

AWer:
Oscar friendly. Very funny and light in tone. Kate Winslet (Hoffman's accent is self awarely made fun of within the movie) and Michael Fassbender should be easy noms. Even Rogen.
Last 15-20m messy.


Another:
Was just told Fassbender has a 'good chance' to win.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> AWer:
> Oscar friendly. Very funny and light in tone. Kate Winslet (Hoffman's accent is self awarely made fun of within the movie) and Michael Fassbender should be easy noms. Even Rogen.
> Last 15-20m messy.
> 
> 
> Another:
> Was just told Fassbender has a 'good chance' to win.



Yeah, it seems the ending has some problems but the film is what critics expected. Oscar-bait film that will end up being nominated. Good news! Let's just hope that only four other actors are on the spotlight so Michael has his place reserved


----------



## bhb2014

Don't read the second one if you don't want SPOILERS.



> @bronco7732: @charles_kinbote @juvie_cinephile it's no SO bad except for the scenes go on for 15 min of fighting w/ cross cuts btn timelines. Baaaaaad
> 
> SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bronco7732: Swear to god guys, it ends in an exultant, triumphant scene after he patches his relationship w/ his daughter over a ****ing COLDPLAY SONG


----------



## Allie28

Thanks guys!!  I'm so encouraged to hear such great reviews!!  (Not so sure about the ending but otherwise I'm thrilled!)


----------



## Lou9

If they are surveying the audience, it seems like they will recut the ending.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> If they are surveying the audience, it seems like they will recut the ending.



Yeah, Boyle has time though.



> The ending blows, but the movie is fine up until that point



And it seems it's a totally pro-Jobs film. Jerk but a genius that should never be forgotten.



> In fact the opposite. It is unabashedly pro Jobs.


----------



## bhb2014

A few more. Won'y be another Social Network but still good. If even Rogen is being praised (I like him but many people don't)...good sign! 



> As for TSN comparisons, this movie can only wish to be that good (at least this cut which is supposed to be WIP plus this is very humorous, actual laugh out loud) Definitely created on the same mould but nowhere near that one.





> Not enthralling, but interesting. The direction doesn't have enough vision (from somebody who's known for being a visionary) to really do the screenplay justice, but it's well-acted





> Fassbender - Solid, not incredible. Good though
> 
> Winslet - Winslet was actually really great





> "Steve Jobs celebrates Jobs, warts and all. I object that there was a happy ending because it contradicts the impartiality the movie had going for it.


----------



## pennylane93

Wow, glad to read those (except of course the Coldplay part lmao i bet it was freakin Fix You),  thanks all for posting!


----------



## Morgane

> Fassy could win; it is a good use of his versatile talents. Winslet could get a nom, but Rogen would *be lucky* to be there.


We'll read many other different opinions.


----------



## Morgane

Reply to the TSN comparisons:


> The Social Network attempted to get inside Zuckerberg's head&#8212;his quickness of thought, tension and anxiety and what not.
> 
> Steve Jobs celebrates Jobs, warts and all. I object that there was a happy ending because it contradicts the impartiality the movie had going for it.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> We'll read many other different opinions.



Yeah, first impressions were very positive, others started to complain about the ending with Coldplay. But it seems that the cast, in general, is awesome. Some believe in nods for Michael, Kate and Rogen, others see only Michael and Kate or only Kate. Just one screening though LOL let's chill


----------



## bhb2014

I think Kate is back everyone!  I think she'll get another nod next year. All tweets I read mentioning performances highligh her, this is just one of them.



> Seems like the real MVP in Boyle's Steve Jobs was actually KATE WINSLET. Welcome back!



https://twitter.com/MichaelNotCera/status/620784944248410112


----------



## Morgane

The Coldplay song is original. I'm not a great fan,let's see.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The Coldplay song is original. I'm not a great fan,let's see.



I don't like when Coldplay does songs like that, out of an album. They did it to Hunger Games and it was just OK. 

Found a pretty good review, who believes in many nods. Just one POV ok? LOL But still encouraging.



> Acting-wise, it is basically the Fassbender show, and he mostly kills it (YES HIS ACCENT WAS FINE, PEOPLE), but if I had to pick another standout, it&#8217;d be Kate Winslet, who finds the perfect balancing act between her staunch practicality and her gradually unfolding true care for the protagonist. Eric even turned to me during her biggest scene and pointed out, to a tee, what her Oscar clip will probably be. Rogen was quite good, but I&#8217;m a little baffled by all the hype over him &#8211; I don&#8217;t think he has nearly enough to do in the film to merit (or be considered for) a nomination, and I probably would rank Daniels (and maybe also Waterston) above him in the cast. The film is definitely a huge crowdpleaser (my audience ate it the f-ck up) that should do very well critically and commercially. It should do well with the Oscars too nomination-wise, but I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;d be predicting it for any wins at the moment.



http://www.imdb.com/board/bd0000005/thread/246079007?d=latest&t=20150713194222#latest

One more.



> Fassbender looks or sounds nothing like Jobs and he doesn't seem to try either which is good (this way it doesn't become hamy imitation) but he is solid if not spectacular.
> 
> And that is what and how this movie could be described as: entertaining. Nothing special. Kinda corny. As for the editing issues, it was clearly something that will be worked upon as there were color correction issues and obvious editing and continuity snafus. They also told that in the beginning as well.
> 
> Waterston and Daniels also have noticeable parts. Rogen has a major part and the most sympathetic one so he could be noticed.
> 
> As for people liking the film, well there are always fanboys. I mean there were couple of young fellas who were gushing to Sorking and Rudin (who were there too) that "How great the film is. Oh my god the script. Genius."
> 
> I didn't sign any NDA which I always have before.
> 
> The only good thing that I really liked was how it is structured. Not a conventional bio but 3 very long extended set pieces which follow the same pattern and same characters across 20 years. Like staging a same play multiple times over decades.



One more.



> Could use a little bit of editing and looks like they're still cutting it. 3 act structure is unique- pretty much like a play. Good acting performances, maybe screenplay nom for Sorkin. I much preferred Social Network. Fassbender was really good, Rogen was really good but it took me a few minutes to get past it being Seth Rogen if that makes sense- i mean the audience laughed the second he showed up i think for the same reason. Some of the scenes with Jeff Daniels ran a little too long. Felt like the 3rd act was paced the best. I'd compare it to Lincoln in the sense that it felt very much like something that could easily have been a play but I enjoyed this more.


----------



## Morgane

More details:



> Overall I thought this was a very successful, engaging biopic, certainly one of the best Oscary ones Ive seen in recent years (better than all four biopic BP nominees last year, for one). Most of its success hinges on the wittiness of the screenplay, the many paradoxes that exist within the main character that generate tension, and  of course  Fassbenders excellent lead performance. Its pacing is also superb  I couldnt believe that 2 hours had passed by the time the credits rolled. However, the film is not without its faults  the corny, dare I say Lifetime-y ending felt completely contradictory to the tone of the rest of the film, and there were also some very bizarre editing choices in terms of incorporating flashbacks in the middle of really intense dialogue scenes  this happened at least five times, and Im really not sure how effective it was. Boyles direction is good, serviceable, but really doesnt do much to elevate or enhance the screenplay. Acting-wise, it is basically the Fassbender show, and he mostly kills it (YES HIS ACCENT WAS FINE, PEOPLE), but if I had to pick another standout, itd be Kate Winslet, who finds the perfect balancing act between her staunch practicality and her gradually unfolding true care for the protagonist. Eric even turned to me during her biggest scene and pointed out, to a tee, what her Oscar clip will probably be. Rogen was quite good, but Im a little baffled by all the hype over him  I dont think he has nearly enough to do in the film to merit (or be considered for) a nomination, and I probably would rank Daniels (and maybe also Waterston) above him in the cast. The film is definitely a huge crowdpleaser (my audience ate it the f-ck up) that should do very well critically and commercially. It should do well with the Oscars too nomination-wise, but I dont think Id be predicting it for any wins at the moment.


----------



## Morgane

> Kinda a sidenote on the screening: but before I went to the line there was a woman on the other side of the theatre yelling a movie screening which turned out to be Adam Jones lol. I took one and to give her the shock I told her I've seen it and she stuttered, "Well there might be some changes." lol Harvey trying to steal thunder from another Best Actor contender.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


>



LOL Adam Jones won't get nods, it has potential to be a crowd-pleaser, like Woman in Gold or something. But Oscar? I can't see it.

Jeez, this guy really hated Jobs. But he thinks it will be Birdman's hated level so that's a good thing, right?

https://twitter.com/bronco7732


----------



## Morgane

He will not be alone!!  Many people hate TSN,many people will hate this,because of Steve Jobs,because Sorkin is pretentious. IF it enters the Oscars race,some people will hate it just for that reason.  Like many hated 12 YAS,Birdman or Boyhood,to make a few examples.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> He will not alone!!  Many people hate TSN,many people will hate this,because of Steve Jobs,because Sorkin is pretentious. IF it enters the Oscars race,some people will hate it just for that reason.  Like many hated 12 YAS,Birdman or Boyhood,to make a few examples.



Yeah hahaha and many loved Prisoners, A most violent year and they were snubbed. There is always a love-hate thing with Oscar bait films. 

Based on these first impressions, I think Kate, Sorkin are guaranteed. Boyle I'm not sure. Michael has big chances but this is not his best work.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah hahaha and many loved Prisoners, A most violent year and they were snubbed. There is always a love-hate thing with Oscar bait films.
> 
> Based on these first impressions, I think *Kate*, Sorkin are guaranteed. Boyle I'm not sure. *Michael has big chances *but this is not his best work.


It's the opposite imo:


> "Fassy could win; it is a good use of his versatile talents. Winslet could get a nom, but Rogen would be lucky to be there."





> She was very good - most of her performance is in the first half of the film, and it's very emotional work; you feel the tension between her Fassbender from her first moment onscreen and it continues to build as you learn more of their backstory. It's not quite nomination-worthy work, but she still holds her own against Fassy's great performance very well





> Acting-wise, it is basically the Fassbender show, and he mostly kills it (YES HIS ACCENT WAS FINE, PEOPLE), but if I had to pick another standout, it&#8217;d be Kate Winslet, who finds the perfect balancing act between her staunch practicality and her gradually unfolding true care for the protagonist.


But these are all first reactions and there will be some changes.


----------



## pennylane93

Okay so some said it's better than theory of everything, imitation game, american sniper and selma? Well that's pretty good enough i guess...


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's the opposite imo:
> 
> 
> 
> But these are all first reactions and there will be some changes.



According to these words you mentioned Yes but others no. And many said Jobs will get nods depending on how crowded is the race, its score and BO. Better wait more =)


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Okay so some said it's better than theory of everything, imitation game, american sniper and selma? Well that's pretty good enough i guess...



Actually this was one Person or two, it doesn't represent the general op. And IMO, it's not difficult to be better than TIG and AS or even TOE. Like I said, Jobs will get nods depending on how crowded is the race, metascore and BO. Let's see. FIRST impressions were very positive despite problems in the last 15-20 min. Michael, Kate and Sorkin might get nods!


----------



## bhb2014

Some person said this on AW and I sincerely hope Boyle changes the final act.

"The mixed reaction to the ending definitely has me worried, though. If they keep it I can see the critics having their knives out for it, and that could possibly harm the movie".

Not a chance this would screen in Venice right? It's more Telluride and TIFF? And then NY and maybe London? Anyway, Boyle has at least one month to change a few things. I hope he does.


----------



## Lou9

This sounds like another "Michael gets nominated for everything, wins nothing" awards season...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> This sounds like another "Michael gets nominated for everything, wins nothing" awards season...




Maybe. But I don't think that's a bad thing; he still gets the industry recognition which is more important to him than awards.


----------



## libeth

I saw some reactions yesterday. Glad to see good things about his performance. I feel reassured that it's not a hot mess! We should wait the final cut and the official reviews but his_ role_ doesn't seem a winning one. Quoting an AWer is not trasformative and there's not significant crying or deglamming   but this seems a great year for him. I'm very excited about TLBO and TAU. The line-up for  the Venice Festival will be announced on July 29th.


----------



## libeth

Morgane said:


>



Waiting for another woman yelling the Carol screening during  The Danish Girl screening. Harvey Patron Saint of the Vikassy trying to boycott their movies


----------



## Lou9

A very positive review conveyed to Jeff Wells at Hollywood Elsewhere. Good ink for Michael. I don't think he would have run the article if he didn't trust the person.


----------



## bhb2014

This is one screening guys. One. And the film clearly has some issues that Boyle needs to fix. I never thought Michael could win with Jobs. And he won't. Best actor is a strong category next year and Jobs needs astonishing reviews and a good BO IMO. Let's wait, one screening that even had mixed POVs doesn't say anything. The film isn't even ready it seems.

About TLBO, I don't think it will be released this year. Maybe a festival and that's it. Michael and Alicia have their Oscar bait films already. This film isn't Jobs or Danish Girl, unless they just wanna release for no awards. I don't know.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I saw some reactions yesterday. Glad to see good things about his performance. I feel reassured that it's not a hot mess! We should wait the final cut and the official reviews but his_ role_ doesn't seem a winning one. Quoting an AWer is not trasformative and there's not significant crying or deglamming   but this seems a great year for him. I'm very excited about TLBO and TAU. The line-up for  the Venice Festival will be announced on July 29th.



Yes, I was hoping for the worst tbh. I am happy reception, in this particular screening, was generally positive. But I am concerned about the final act as many people noticed. At least performances are all praised, including Rogen's. That is a good sign. I hope the general public doesn't have an issue with Michael and think how it would have been if Bale was cast or Fincher directed it. 

But yes, a great year for him, no doubt. I don't think he'll win anything but he will definitely become a major actor in HW of Jobs is a huge success. And this will help AC next year too =) I am very excited for TAU but I have no idea about which festival it will premiere.


----------



## bhb2014

Another comment. I still don't know what to say about this guys. I know I'm being boring and all but it has an October release, many movies will come out after it and which are Oscar bait. We might have surprises. 

" was at the screening as well (and it was at Lincoln Square BTW - not 42nd). I agree that the film's a knockout, though not an unqualified masterpiece. It's head-spinningly dense, with each zinger and retort fired so quickly it's like being stuck in a pinball machine, but each line is so whipsmart, so packed with information, it's intoxicating and completely draws you in. It's also surprisingly dream-like at times - characters seem to just appear, sometimes showing up in unexpected corners (one shot of Jeff Daniels in a hallway of chairs is particularly surreal). Mostly what surprised me was how toned down Boyle's hyper-active camera is. Some of Boyle's signature flourishes are there - dutch angles, surreal projected images floating in the background, the color dialed up (especially in the final third) - but it didn't feel as distracting as it did in, say, Slumdog Millionaire or Millions.

 I'll quibble with your reviewer - Rogen is fine, and he gets a moment to shine in his big third act scene, but he mostly seems like Seth Rogen playing Steve Wozniak. Winslet is excellent, though her Polish accent is almost non-existent in the first act and seemed to grow stronger in each subsequent act (hope they fix that in post). Fassbender was great. The letdown for me was the final emotional push at the end - didn't feel earned considering the film that preceded it. Boyle seems to lose control of the tone a little in the final moments as well. But quibbles. Can't wait to see it again".


----------



## Lou9

From what we've heard, there is nothing to be negative about concerning Michael's performance (including his accent). Considering there were those who seemed certain this film would be a career killer, this is great news. Could he miss nominations? Sure. But it seems from the reactions that this film will once again show Michael's versatility and talent and allow him to continue to get great roles.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> From what we've heard, there is nothing to be negative about concerning Michael's performance (including his accent). Considering there were those who seemed certain this film would be a career killer, this is great news. Could he miss nominations? Sure. But it seems from the reactions that this film will once again show Michael's versatility and talent and allow him to continue to get great roles.



Oh yes! His performance has been praised. Some said it isn't incredible or his best work but just being raved after so many disbelief is awesome indeed =) I think some fans are worried if the film flops. It can be praised but if it flops people will remember more the BO flop than the quality, unfortunately.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> This sounds like another "Michael gets nominated for everything, wins nothing" awards season...


 
It's not over yet :okay:. It will be interesting to see the field. He has to secure the nomination first, of course.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> It's not over yet :okay:. It will be interesting to see the field. He has to secure the nomination first, of course.



Which films Oscar bait are being released after Jobs? Because I heard Gyllenhaal and Segel are amazing in their new films but they all got July releases. I think they will be forgotten. I know we have Hiddleston, Dicaprio, Redmayne, Levitt, Caine, that guy from 45 Years, Gyllenhaal in Demolition...what else?


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Which films Oscar bait are being released after Jobs? Because I heard Gyllenhaal and Segel are amazing in their new films but they all got July releases. I think they will be forgotten. I know we have Hiddleston, Dicaprio, Caine, that guy from 45 Years, Gyllenhaal in Demolition...what else?



You forgot Remayne, didn't you? I think we both agree that Leo and Redmayne are in unless disaster strikes. This leaves three spots. There are lots of names talked about in addition to the ones you mentioned like Hanks, JGL, Depp, etc. Then you also have the irrepressible Sniper. I know Adam Jones looks like it may be in trouble, but the Academy loves him. You really never know, which is why I have said to lock the nod down and leave two spots for the rest of the field to fight over Macbeth has to be out. The events of last night have shown definitely that Harvey will not let that happen, so Fassbender has a dogfight on his hands.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> You forgot Remayne, didn't you? I think we both agree that Leo and Redmayne are in unless disaster strikes. This leaves three spots. There are lots of names talked about in addition to the ones you mentioned like Hanks, JGL, Depp, etc. Then you also have the irrepressible Sniper. I know Adam Jones looks like it may be in trouble, but the Academy loves him. You really never know, which is why I have said to lock the nod down and leave two spots for the rest of the field to fight over Macbeth has to be out. The events of last night have shown definitely that Harvey will not let that happen, so Fassbender has a dogfight on his hands.



I remembered later! LOL Yes, there is Hanks too and Depp, as much as I think he is in a bad moment of his career now. I don't see Adam Jones, although Cooper is a sweetheart. Adams was too and she was snubbed even after winning the Golden Globes for Big Eyes. 

What happened with Harvey? I lost that.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> I remembered later! LOL Yes, there is Hanks too and Depp, as much as I think he is in a bad moment of his career now. I don't see Adam Jones, although Cooper is a sweetheart. Adams was too and she was snubbed even after winning the Golden Globes for Big Eyes.
> 
> What happened with Harvey? I lost that.



The nonsense with the Adam Jones people trying to lure the Jobs' screeners.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> The nonsense with the Adam Jones people trying to lure the Jobs' screeners.



Lure? Explain more please! LOL


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Lure? Explain more please! LOL



When the potential Steve Jobs screeners were on line waiting to be selected, there was a lady in the theater next door yelling that she had a film for them to screen as well. That film was Adam Jones. This was in the AW forum.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> When the potential Steve Jobs screeners were on line waiting to be selected, there was a lady in the theater next door yelling that she had a film for them to screen as well. That film was Adam Jones. This was in the AW forum.



Hahahahahahahaha LOL died. Even if they payed me I would never choose A. Jones over Jobs.


----------



## bhb2014

Best gifs so far from Comic-Con  Oh Michael, you're such a dork LOL The first one if from 2014, with James.












And this one of Channing tatum helping Stan Lee is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Best gifs so far from Comic-Con  Oh Michael, you're such a dork LOL The first one if from 2014, with James.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one of Channing tatum helping Stan Lee is the cutest thing ever!


Olivia Munn acts so inappropriately it makes me cringe. did you guys watch the conan interview? All the guys were rolling their eyes and acting uncomfortable when she was going on and on about lubing her body. She acts very thirsty, its embarrassing.


----------



## gingerglory

Another very positive review by James Healey



> Steve Jobs has topped Lost River for my favorite film of the year. Steve Jobs is my front runner for Best Picture. Steve Jobs is CINEMA. I expected something similar to The Social Network, but not as good. While I did get something similar, it was BETTER. Aaron Sorkin knows how to write amazing biopics and dialogue. I've never been a huge fan of Danny Boyle, but now I am because this his magnum opus.
> 
> Steve Jobs plays out in three acts showing three different major press conferences in Job's history with interludes in between. The editing was fantastic when it was splicing two scenes together because they always played together masterfully.
> 
> Michael Fassbender IS Steve Jobs. No really, Michael Fassbender has perfectly captured the essence of Steve Jobs, or at least to my knowledge. This is both Fassbender's best performance and by far the best performance I've seen all year, including what I saw at Cannes. I never knew Steve Jobs was such an ******* but at the same time I'm not too surprised either. Katherine Waterson plays the mother of his child and does a damn fine job. After Inherent Vice, Queen of Earth, and Steve Jobs, I can safely say we are in a Waterssance. Academy Award winner Seth Rogen? Probably not. Academy Award nominee Seth Rogen? I think that will actually be a thing. By next year there's a good chance to see another stoner comedy star three Academy Award nominees; Seth Rogen, Jonah Hill, and James Franco. Kate Winslet, couldn't even recognize her at first, a great performance as always from her. Jeff Daniels, still hard to believe (but not really because of The Newsroom) that's the same actor who played Lloyd in Dumb and Dumber all those years ago.
> 
> Steve Jobs is without a doubt going to be a big player at the Oscars this year, so get hype because this is not ****ty Oscar bait, it's CINEMA.



http://letterboxd.com/jameshealey/film/steve-jobs/


----------



## SusanBeach

miasharma said:


> Olivia Munn acts so inappropriately it makes me cringe. did you guys watch the conan interview? All the guys were rolling their eyes and acting uncomfortable when she was going on and on about lubing her body. She acts very thirsty, its embarrassing.



I agree with you, can't understand why she acts like that, is this her first time being in a big film? She have been in a tv-show, so much do I know. My thought was that she tried to "prove herself" with all these hot guys 
And if I have understod you others right James is The King of sexjokes  Pehaps she want to go that way.


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> Olivia Munn acts so inappropriately it makes me cringe. did you guys watch the conan interview? All the guys were rolling their eyes and acting uncomfortable when she was going on and on about lubing her body. She acts very thirsty, its embarrassing.


Lol or the one at the panel with the whole deep throat thing.. Michael just turned to Jen all baffled  and Oscar looks so unimpressed 
(not saying she shouldn't make sex jokes.. Michael and James do that all the time but she's just so awkward...i kinda feel bad for her actually)


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> Lol or the one at the panel with the whole deep throat thing.. Michael just turned to Jen all baffled  and Oscar looks so unimpressed
> (not saying she shouldn't make sex jokes.. Michael and James do that all the time but she's just so awkward...i kinda feel bad for her actually)


LOL yeah Oscar was almost to the point of rolling his eyes during Conan, the panel and at the interview Olivia, Oscar and Michael did together. I get a feeling that Olivia makes Oscar really uncomfortable lol (but of course Oscar is really polite so he will never actually act rude towards her). 

James and Michael make sex jokes all the time too, James more so than Michael, but James has this irresistible charm and likeness that Olivia lacks. She just comes across as crass or attention grabbing where as James, Michael and Oscar come across as totally adorable hahaha


----------



## miasharma

SusanBeach said:


> I agree with you, can't understand why she acts like that, is this her first time being in a big film? She have been in a tv-show, so much do I know. My thought was that she tried to "prove herself" with all these hot guys
> And if I have understod you others right James is The King of sexjokes  Pehaps she want to go that way.


yeah I think she is trying to fit in with James, Oscar, Michael and Jen but her delivery comes across as really forced and awkward rather than funny and charming hahahah


----------



## pennylane93

miasharma said:


> LOL yeah Oscar was almost to the point of rolling his eyes during Conan, the panel and at the interview Olivia, Oscar and Michael did together. I get a feeling that Olivia makes Oscar really uncomfortable lol (but of course Oscar is really polite so he will never actually act rude towards her).
> 
> James and Michael make sex jokes all the time too, James more so than Michael, but James has this irresistible charm and likeness that Olivia lacks. She just comes across as crass or attention grabbing where as James, Michael and Oscar come across as totally adorable hahaha



Lol yeah i found the guys reactions at Conan were far more amusing than the joke itself. Nick's face was hilarious  he didn't have the greatest time at Conan did he? First, they exposed him to a Coldplay song on that Cherik video.  And then he just looked troubled by Olivia's jokes lol. 

Some people on youtube mentioned that after the deep throat joke, James mocked her by trying to deep throat his microphone and that's why Michael and Jen were giggling and whispering like school girls the whole time she was talking? 
(actually, Michael and Jen snickering together kinda remind me of that scene where Magneto and Mystique were making fun of Rogue's hair lol)


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Another very positive review by James Healey
> 
> 
> 
> http://letterboxd.com/jameshealey/film/steve-jobs/



Great! But he did like Lost River LOL Happy with the review but you know...he liked LR. I rather wait for big reviews next month or after a festival premiere.


----------



## bhb2014

James did mock Olivia putting his micro on his mouth LOL but couldn't find the pic, damn!

This is him talking about Taylor Swift 











]






And then the punch on Michael's arm...


----------



## Allie28

pennylane93 said:


> Lol or the one at the panel with the whole deep throat thing.. Michael just turned to Jen all baffled  and Oscar looks so unimpressed
> (not saying she shouldn't make sex jokes.. Michael and James do that all the time but she's just so awkward...i kinda feel bad for her actually)



I felt second-hand embarrassment every time she opened her mouth.  She's an attractive woman.  I don't know why she feels the need to always go _there_ with the sex jokes.  Is that how she's selling herself?  If I were her, after that embarrassing sexting story, I'd stay far away from that.

I'd like to take a moment to thank the fandom gods for the gift of the One Direction kid knocking up his gf.  I've been pretty hard on the Fassy fandom lately.  Reading the uproar on twitter was like a beacon of light shining down to show me that things can always be worse.  Much worse.


----------



## pennylane93

Fox superheroes portrait 
I thought the young cast (at least Sophie) would be included...


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Fox superheroes portrait
> I thought the young cast (at least Sophie) would be included...



Loved it!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pennylane93 said:


> Fox superheroes portrait
> I thought the young cast (at least Sophie) would be included...



Why is Ryan Reynolds in the center with JLaw & Hugh? Those two I get, but he's not on their level... is he?


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Why is Ryan Reynolds in the center with JLaw & Hugh? Those two I get, but he's not on their level... is he?



Don't know but he's Deadpool  But I'm curious to understand how they define their positions LOL


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Don't know but he's Deadpool  But I'm curious to understand how they define their positions LOL


 
I hope they put him there because Deadpool is truly a standalone. I'm sorry, I just don't get the whole Deadpool thing and I don't want Erik a part of that mess so that I am forced to watch.

It is a nice picture though. Look at JLaw at the center, they want you back girl!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I hope they put him there because Deadpool is truly a standalone. I'm sorry, I just don't get the whole Deadpool thing and I don't want Erik a part of that mess so that I am forced to watch.
> 
> It is a nice picture though. Look at JLaw at the center, they want you back girl!



Hahaha I love Deadpool, he is fun! But I don't know how Magneto would be attached to future stories. Maybe he will be on Gambit or even next Fantastic Four. Let's wait and see how they will put these timelines together.


----------



## pennylane93

I don't mind Ryan , my question would be why is Psylocke there when Jean and Storm are much more relevant in the X men universe..


----------



## Lou9

Jake Gyllenhaal's biggest Oscar chance must actually be a stinker: Fox Searchlight has announced Demolition will be released next April.

This definitely strengthens Michael's nomination chances.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal's biggest Oscar chance must actually be a stinker: Fox Searchlight has announced Demolition will be released next April.
> 
> This definitely strengthens Michael's nomination chances.



Wow, it seems Harvey will go for Southpow then. Great news for Michael!!! LOL thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

James mocking Olivia at CC. Dead! LOL


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal's biggest Oscar chance must actually be a stinker: Fox Searchlight has announced Demolition will be released next April.
> 
> This definitely strengthens Michael's nomination chances.




Holy sh$$te!!! I'm F'ng stunned!!!
April? That's cold!


----------



## mollie12

I think some of the Olivia Munn-bashing is a bit overkill & people are reading too much into these interactions.

Here's another good (new) interview with Michael, Oscar Isaac, and Olivia:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adambvary/x-men-apocalypse-villains-fassbender-munn-isaac#.vnrvxGBLo1


----------



## Katespadegurl

mollie12 said:


> I think some of the Olivia Munn-bashing is a bit overkill & people are reading too much into these interactions.
> 
> Here's another good (new) interview with Michael, Oscar Isaac, and Olivia:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/adambvary/x-men-apocalypse-villains-fassbender-munn-isaac#.vnrvxGBLo1



this was funny. it'll be interesting to see their dynamic when press tour starts!


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> From what we've heard, there is nothing to be negative about concerning Michael's performance (including his accent). Considering there were those who seemed certain this film would be a career killer, this is great news. Could he miss nominations? Sure. But it seems from the reactions that this film will once again show Michael's versatility and talent and allow him to continue to get great roles.



Yes,these first reactions single out the good acting.He could miss the nomination,obviously,there are many other movies and performances with great potential. Honestly I'm not worried about the final scenes or Boyle's direction,because the movie is not finished. I like the comparisons with Moneyball. There will be many other comparisons with TSN,for obvious reasons,but I don't want to see TSN part 2,so I prefer Boyle for this.Fincher's direction was very good,of course,but the script and the beautiful Reznor and Ross' score were the stoundout for me.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal's biggest Oscar chance must actually be a stinker: Fox Searchlight has announced Demolition will be released next April.
> 
> This definitely strengthens Michael's nomination chances.



There's still Southpaw that I wouldn't dismiss.. Above all if Weinstein's Adam Jones doesn't gain support.


mchris55 said:


> When the potential Steve Jobs screeners were on line waiting to be selected, there was a lady in the theater next door yelling that she had a film for them to screen as well. That film was Adam Jones. This was in the AW forum.


And this:


> So I have a little story: last night I went to see an early screening of Adam Jones, the new BCoop ~dramedy coming out in October, I think. And I was not fond of it -- you know how everyone's sick of arrogant dbag genius characters who are allowed to be arrogant dbags because they're geniuses and everyone inexplicably loves them, especially hot women? This is exactly that, except he's a chef and not a detective/doctor. So it just made me RME and put me in a bad mood...and then I go out in the lobby and who's there but ol' Harvey Scissorhands himself (it's a Weinstein Company movie). And I was so annoyed that I just stomped over and practically yelled "HEY, WHEN IS MACBETH COMING OUT?!" I am like the least confrontational person ever, but he is just such a dick and I've been waiting for ages and IDEC anymore. And he just muttered "I dunno, probably December" and I was like "UGGGHHH" and then he asked what I thought of this current movie and I said I thought it was pretentious and he made a *****face and I made a *****face and then flounced off. And that's a true story, bro.



I think Steve Jobs is one of the (many) reasons  why Weinstein is not interested in Macbeth. Actually it's the same with Alicia and Tulip Fever,even if,based on some first reactions,the movie it's just a good acting showcase. The reasons why he should be interested in their careers and personal life still elude me...


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> There's still Southpaw that I wouldn't dismiss.. Above all if Weinstein's Adam Jones doesn't gain support.
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> I think Steve Jobs is one of the (many) reasons  why Weinstein is not interested in Macbeth. Actually it's the same with Alicia and Tulip Fever,even if,based on some first reactions,the movie it's just a good acting showcase. The reasons why he should be interested in their careers and personal life still elude me...



Weinstein doesn't care about Michael. He isn't campaigning for Macbeth because he doesn't want to, this will be the third time he jeopardizes a film with Marion on awards season. IMO, he will only have Hateful Eight and Carol at the Oscar. 

Southpow got mixed reviews and a very early release (voters will forget about it) and Tulip Fever already screened, with a not very exiting reception. Adam Jones could be a surprise though...Steven Knight wrote the screenplay, it has Cooper...but I am confident about the Golden Globes only. Joy trailer came out and I think Cooper will have a nod for supporting.


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> Joy trailer came out and I think Cooper will have a nod for supporting.



Cooper only has a cameo in this movie. De Niro is the one who can get the nod.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> The reasons why he should be interested in their careers and personal life still elude me...




Me too. In the real world he has no interest at all...


----------



## mchris55

I don't see how Macbeth and Tulip Fever can be a part of the same conversation.


----------



## SusanBeach

mollie12 said:


> I think some of the Olivia Munn-bashing is a bit overkill & people are reading too much into these interactions.
> 
> Here's another good (new) interview with Michael, Oscar Isaac, and Olivia:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/adambvary/x-men-apocalypse-villains-fassbender-munn-isaac#.vnrvxGBLo1



Thank you Molly, I think it was really cute and funny, I wish that this have been a video too.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> Cooper only has a cameo in this movie. De Niro is the one who can get the nod.



Hathaway had 20 minutes in Les Misérables and won the Oscar. There were people who thought Jane Fonda would win Cannes or even be nominated for her 5 minute role in Youth. And how can you see his role is a cameo? In the trailer at least he has many scenes and if we consider that The Academy loves him and even gave him a nod for that crap role in American Hustle (crap movie too)...why not? I still think he has more chances with Joy that Adam Jones. I can be wrong about AJ but for me it's just a crowd-pleaser hit at the BO and maybe a few nods at the GG.


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> I think Steve Jobs is one of the (many) reasons  why Weinstein is not interested in Macbeth. Actually it's the same with Alicia and Tulip Fever,even if,based on some first reactions,the movie it's just a good acting showcase. The reasons why he should be interested in their careers and personal life still elude me...



This is my problem with some of the talk around them - why would Weinstein care? He isn't pushing either of their films for Oscar consideration, so why are they his creation? 

As for Adams Jones, I'm sure Harvey is trying his best to make it Oscar worthy, but it seems there is only so far you can push with a John Wells film these days. Southpaw isn't going to cut it with it's reviews and release date. If he's not going to take a shot with Macbeth, he should be happy with Carol and Hateful Eight.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> This is my problem with some of the talk around them - why would Weinstein care? He isn't pushing either of their films for Oscar consideration, so why are they his creation?
> 
> As for Adams Jones, I'm sure Harvey is trying his best to make it Oscar worthy, but it seems there is only so far you can push with a John Wells film these days. Southpaw isn't going to cut it with it's reviews and release date. If he's not going to take a shot with Macbeth, he should be happy with Carol and Hateful Eight.



Totally agree with you


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, what the hell was this?



> OM: My family, you know, were Asian, and weve got to fulfill all Asian [stereotypes]. Like, were really good at math, my brothers a master physicist, my sisters a lawyer, and we love comic books. And so, getting ready for this, I would just talk with my sister and my brother about Psylocke. Oscar and I talked a lot about it too, and thats where Bryan [Singer, Apocalypse director] was so open about hearing about how I really felt about the character. She was drawn in a very sexual way. I mean, Psylocke is [an] extremely, sexually dressed character. But, shes always had
> MF: Shes promiscuous. Lets face it.
> OM: No! Thats what
> MF: (Laughs) She likes to have a good time.



Promiscous? Because she dresses sexy? Really Michael?


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, what the hell was this?
> 
> 
> 
> Promiscous? Because she dresses sexy? Really Michael?



Yuck.  Michael.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Yuck.  Michael.



He just called me promiscuous too because I like dressing sexy when I go out. Am I promiscous because of that? Seriously? Not only me but many other women, it was totally disrespectful.

I think this is the worst comment he has ever done in his career. I hope it doesn't spread like it happened to Jeremy Renner and Chris Evans (they called Black Widow a **** and a whore) and they had to apologize later.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Ooooops. Michael, Michael, Michael. 
Although I do think that the word "promiscuous" isn't as heavy as "****" or "whore" it's still bad. He did say that it's not a bad thing and that "she likes to have fun" which is, in a way, more PC than being labeled a "****" or a "whore", which is totally horrible.

But yeah, most men are like this and it's sad, and we should educate them more on it.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Ooooops. Michael, Michael, Michael.
> Although I do think that the word "promiscuous" isn't as heavy as "****" or "whore" it's still bad. He did say that it's not a bad thing and that "she likes to have fun" which is, in a way, more PC than being labeled a "****" or a "whore", which is totally horrible.
> 
> But yeah, most men are like this and it's sad, and we should educate them more on it.



Oh yeah, nothing compared to what some guys said early this year about Black Widow. But still very serious and sexist. 

What Michael said reflects a sad reality in the world. I have friends who are the cutest ones ever but sometimes they make comments like that, as if it was an automatic thing to say. They see a girl dressed sexy when it's cold or even when it's hot and they say she's promiscous or a whore. I've even seen women say this. We should really educate ourselves and our kids to avoid unhappy comments like that happening in the future.


----------



## pennylane93

Well comic book Psylocke is actually a bit... Sexually liberated  not that i have any problem with it. Some comic book fans didn't like the way the writers wrote Psylocke's sexualized behavior.  But in the movie,  Michael did point out that "she's not easy"


----------



## Lou9




----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


>


That's ****ing cool! Thanks
Glad they were picked for the cover, I'm actually more excited about Apocalypse and his horsemen than the X babies


----------



## mchris55

He did say that "she's not easy". Don't worry, his sister will educate him on the rest of it.

That EW cover is fierce!!


----------



## Katespadegurl

Great cover but isn't it too early?


----------



## pennylane93

mchris55 said:


> He did say that "she's not easy". Don't worry, his sister will educate him on the rest of it.
> 
> That EW cover is fierce!!


Yeah that's why i think it's important to quote the whole answer rather than just a part of it.. 
I'm not saying that the promiscuous joke was the right thing to say but you know, there's more to it...


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Well comic book Psylocke is actually a bit... Sexually liberated  not that i have any problem with it. Some comic book fans didn't like the way the writers wrote Psylocke's sexualized behavior.  But in the movie,  Michael did point out that "she's not easy"



The thing is: don't judge someone by how she dresses. That's it. Peole wear whatever they want to, that1s their problem, not yours. That comment he did was ridiculous. He probably realised how bad it was and said she wasn't easy and blablabla but still...didn't like it. He's lucky that comment wasn't on video or anything, just in a website.

Thanks for the cover, looks awesome!


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> The thing is: don't judge someone by how she dresses. That's it. Peole wear whatever they want to, that1s their problem, not yours. That comment he did was ridiculous. He probably realised how bad it was and said she wasn't easy and blablabla but still...didn't like it. He's lucky that comment wasn't on video or anything, just in a website.
> 
> Thanks for the cover, looks awesome!



I know, i was just pointing out how Psylocke is actually characterized in terms of her sexual behavior.  Which got me wondering if Michael made that comment based on her outfit _or_  based on her characterization in the comics. But given the context of the interview (Olivia was talking about her outfit), it looks like it was the former and i agree that it was a lazy stereotyping joke (although not in the scale of Renner.  He didn't seem like he mean it in a derogatory way) .. He seemed like he didn't put much thought into it until he realized he sort of screwed up


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I know, i was just pointing out how Psylocke is actually characterized in terms of her sexual behavior.  Which got me wondering if Michael made that comment based on her outfit _or_  based on her characterization in the comics. But given the context of the interview (Olivia was talking about her outfit), it looks like it was the former and i agree that it was a lazy stereotyping joke (although not in the scale of Renner.  He didn't seem like he mean it in a derogatory way) .. He seemed like he didn't put much thought into it until he realized he sort of screwed up



I know but promiscous because of that? She is sexy and dresses sexy but is she promiscous for that? LOL but yes, not Renner style. Bad move by Michael but he at least realized how wrong he was hahaha he said in the same way friends of mine say, as a consequence of how our society thinks in general. It gets out automatic. Hopefully this wil change =)


----------



## bhb2014

Michael does look older in these pics, I think he will look like a 50 year old Mangeto  They changed J-Law's hair too, she might at least looks to be on her 30s.


----------



## mollie12

Another video with JLaw, MF, and McAvoy where they play "the newlywed game".

https://screen.yahoo.com/x-men-stars-play-newlywed-195029268.html?soc_src=unv-sh&soc_trk=tu

They answer who's always late, who's on time, who knows their lines, who takes the longest in the makeup chair, who eats the most.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Another video with JLaw, MF, and McAvoy where they play "the newlywed game".
> 
> https://screen.yahoo.com/x-men-stars-play-newlywed-195029268.html?soc_src=unv-sh&soc_trk=tu
> 
> They answer who's always late, who's on time, who knows their lines, who takes the longest in the makeup chair, who eats the most.



This one is better LOL So Michael eats a lot then...I would die to see him eating like three burgers or a huge pizza all by himself


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Michael does look older in these pics, I think he will look like a 50 year old Mangeto  They changed J-Law's hair too, she might at least looks to be on her 30s.


 
STORM!!! Finally!!

That resembles the Storm I remember from the comic books. That mohawk is everything!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> STORM!!! Finally!!



LOL isn't she bald or something? She's got hair in this pic.


----------



## Lou9

Here's a preview of the article from EW, with a plot overview. I don't like that Erik just gives up helping mutants and they give that to Raven/Mystique - that's completely against his nature. Look at how he railed against Charles in DOFP for wallowing in his misery instead of helping mutants while Erik was in prison. 

Erik in the comics (and in the earlier movies) would not give up just because he had a set back. It makes it seem like in the earlier movies, he was driven by Mystique, not his own motivations, which is completely wrong, since in X3, he abandoned Mystique when she was "cured".


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> LOL isn't she bald or something? She's got hair in this pic.


No, she has mohawk in the comic.  Alexandra pulls it off, she looks great


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> LOL isn't she bald or something? She's got hair in this pic.


 

No, when I spent weeks in the summer with my male cousins and I would steal their comic books at night, Storm had a mohawk. A stark white mohawk.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> No, she has mohawk in the comic.  Alexandra pulls it off, she looks great



Yes, I know. It's because Shipp is actually bald now so this mohawk is probably fake. Btw, are these pics recent? Of from May or June?


----------



## pennylane93

Lou9 said:


> Here's a preview of the article from EW, with a plot overview. I don't like that Erik just gives up helping mutants and they give that to Raven/Mystique - that's completely against his nature. Look at how he railed against Charles in DOFP for wallowing in his misery instead of helping mutants while Erik was in prison.
> 
> Erik in the comics (and in the earlier movies) would not give up just because he had a set back. It makes it seem like in the earlier movies, he was driven by Mystique, not his own motivations, which is completely wrong, since in X3, he abandoned Mystique when she was "cured".



I thought about it too. I also think that was weird, in DOFP he confronted Charles for 'hiding when your own people needed you', and yet now here he is, hiding in Poland... But i think probably the situation is quite different now, in DOFP the mutants are being hunted and killed, so Erik thought they needed help and protection. In Apocalypse--i think someone from the cast mentioned--the situation is much better now for the mutants because of what Raven did at the white house, they're no longer being chased down and are now able to live side by side with the humans, hence that's probably why Erik thinks they no longer need help and he proceeds to live a normal life?


----------



## Lou9




----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


>



I was about to post that  Hot! Not 50 but hot!


----------



## Lou9

pennylane93 said:


> I thought about it too. I also think that was weird, in DOFP he confronted Charles for 'hiding when your own people needed you', and yet now here he is, hiding in Poland... But i think probably the situation is quite different now, in DOFP the mutants are being hunted and killed, so Erik thought they needed help and protection. In Apocalypse--i think someone from the cast mentioned--the situation is much better now for the mutants because of what Raven did at the white house, they're no longer being chased down and are now able to live side by side with the humans, hence that's probably why Erik thinks they no longer need help and he proceeds to live a normal life?



But it says in that article that Raven, with Nightcrawler's help, is saving mutants, and that is how she finds out about Erik being in trouble.

Anyway, I want to know if Michael speaks Polish in this because I love multilingual Erik!


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, I know. It's because Shipp is actually bald now so this mohawk is probably fake. Btw, are these pics recent? Of from May or June?



I think these pics are from the 5 weeks (or however long) of them shooting 

They look exactly like the trailer that they showed in Comic Con: lumberjack Magneto, Raven's hair, Prof X's underground X-Men bunker, etc etc


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Weinstein doesn't care about Michael. He isn't campaigning for Macbeth because he doesn't want to, this will be the third time he jeopardizes a film with Marion on awards season. IMO, he will only have Hateful Eight and Carol at the Oscar.
> 
> Southpow got mixed reviews and a very early release (voters will forget about it) and Tulip Fever already screened, with a not very exiting reception. Adam Jones could be a surprise though...Steven Knight wrote the screenplay, it has Cooper...but I am confident about the Golden Globes only. Joy trailer came out and I think Cooper will have a nod for supporting.


He probably won't campaign for Macbeth because he doesn't want to waste his money. Macbeth is not AMPAS material and  Michael has already Steve Jobs and Universal will campaign for it. I agree about AJ.



Lou9 said:


> This is my problem with some of the talk around them - why would Weinstein care? He isn't pushing either of their films for Oscar consideration, so why are they his creation?
> 
> As for Adams Jones, I'm sure Harvey is trying his best to make it Oscar worthy, but it seems there is only so far you can push with a John Wells film these days. Southpaw isn't going to cut it with it's reviews and release date. If he's not going to take a shot with Macbeth, he should be happy with Carol and Hateful Eight.



Yes,this is my  problem too.It doesn't make sense,in any  way. But like I said,it's just easy to think there's a master of puppets.
If the BO is good,the movie has good,even if not great,reviews,and if other movies disappoint,I wouldn't dismiss Cooper's chances.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> He probably won't campaign for Macbeth because he doesn't want to waste his money. Macbeth is not AMPAS material and  Michael has already Steve Jobs and Universal will campaign for it. I agree about AJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,this is my  problem too.It doesn't make sense,in any  way. But like I said,it's just easy to think there's a master of puppets.
> If the BO is good,the movie has good,even if not great,reviews,and if other movies disappoint,I wouldn't dismiss Cooper's chances.



Well, if we consider GOOD Shaekespeare's adaptations, they were nominated to the Oscar, at least the ones by Branagh. Thinking about good reviews on performances and photography, the cast who is beloved by voters and the audience, YES it is material. But they will only consider it if Harvey campaigns for it. And he already let it clear he just bought Macbeth to be on the spotlight. The film was only at Cannes, it only has a trailer and release dates announced abroad because of Studiocanal. They care about things they  own, Weinstein promotes what he personally likes. He loves Tarantino and Blanchett (even though she doesn't even bother to attend his events), that's why he will promote Hateful Eight and Carol. If he liked Gyllenhaal he wouldn't have released Southpow in July.

I'm not so sure about Jobs, it's possible Michael is snubbed one more time. For me, IF the film has rave reviews and a good B.O late ths year, the only locks are Winslet and Sorkin. Leading actor category is very intense, I rather wait until November before saying Michael will land a nod for Jobs.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


>


Family man Magneto! 



pennylane93 said:


> Yeah that's why i think it's important to quote the whole answer rather than just a part of it..
> I'm not saying that the promiscuous joke was the right thing to say but you know, there's more to it...


Yes,context and tone are important. 


> Oscar and I talked a lot about it too, and thats where Bryan [Singer, Apocalypse director] was so open about hearing about how I really felt about the character. She was drawn in a very sexual way. I mean, Psylocke is [an] extremely, sexually dressed character. But, shes always had
> MF: Shes promiscuous. Lets face it.
> OM: No! Thats what
> MF: (Laughs) She likes to have a good time.
> OM: NO!
> MF: Im not saying thats a bad thing.
> OM: She has a sword. She doesnt need anyone else. She has her own sword!
> OI: Ouch.
> OM: She always had substantive plot lines. I was able to tell [Bryan], Psylocke went to university and had a great family. She has this really sexual outfit on, but she was always a badass.
> OI: Theyre like Greek statues, you know? The idea of comic books, its definitely magnified and overdone to a certain extent, but its the human form, and its kind of celebrated, whether its masculine or female. But they tend to be kind of
> MF: Greek-type gods, yeah.
> OM: So when I wanted to talk to Bryan about making sure that even though she dresses in a very provocative suit
> MF: Shes not easy. (laughs)
> OM: That shes not easy. You make her strong and smart and a badass, and give her all those qualities that she has. So [with] my sister, we would talk it out.
> MF: You know, the guys, were in tights, too.
> OI: Im starving myself right now for my loincloth scene. So I know how it feels.
> OM: You guys arent lubed up every day by two middle-aged women, are you?
> OI: I get some lube.
> MF: I get some lube!



One of the first things that I've really loved about his interviews is the respect he showed  while talking about his female co-stars,how it's important to make them  feel comfortable. The actresses in Shame,Katie Jarvis,Lupita  have all confirmed it.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Family man Magneto!
> 
> 
> Yes,context and tone are important.
> 
> 
> One of the first things that I've really loved about his interviews is the respect he showed  while talking about his female co-stars,how it's important to make them  feel comfortable. The actresses in Shame,Katie Jarvis,Lupita  have all confirmed it.



Calling a woman "promiscous" for the way she dresses (he DID say that and tried to disguise it right after but he still did) isn't nice. He was totally disrespectful, not Renner and Evans level, but he was. Don't try to defend him saying he respects his co-stars, it doesn't make things better. It was an unpleasant comment that he's lucky it didn't spread around the web. Context and tone don't change what he said, it's still bad IMO.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Well, if we consider GOOD Shaekespeare's adaptations, they were nominated to the Oscar, at least the ones by Branagh. *Thinking about good reviews on performances and photography, the cast who is beloved by voters and the audience, YES it is material. *But they will only consider it if Harvey campaigns for it. And he already let it clear he just bought Macbeth to be on the spotlight. The film was only at Cannes, it only has a trailer and release dates announced abroad because of Studiocanal. They care about things they  own, Weinstein promotes what he personally likes. He loves Tarantino and Blanchett (even though she doesn't even bother to attend his events), that's why he will promote Hateful Eight and Carol. If he liked Gyllenhaal he wouldn't have released Southpow in July.
> 
> I'm not so sure about Jobs, it's possible Michael is snubbed one more time. For me, IF the film has rave reviews and a good B.O late ths year, the only locks are Winslet and Sorkin. Leading actor category is very intense, I rather wait until November before saying Michael will land a nod for Jobs.



I disagree and I'm not the only one who's saying it.But I may be mistaken. People who saw it at Cannes say the same. The subject,grim tone,possible problems with the line delivery are not great selling points. They're loved by critics,but  I don't know if Marion and Michael are beloved by the Academy... Michael was nominated because Fox campaigned for the whole movie. Marion was nominated again after several years and in a relatevely weak year. 
I'm not sure about Jobs either!


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> Hathaway had 20 minutes in Les Misérables and won the Oscar. There were people who thought Jane Fonda would win Cannes or even be nominated for her 5 minute role in Youth. And how can you see his role is a cameo? In the trailer at least he has many scenes and if we consider that The Academy loves him and even gave him a nod for that crap role in American Hustle (crap movie too)...why not? I still think he has more chances with Joy that Adam Jones. I can be wrong about AJ but for me it's just a crowd-pleaser hit at the BO and maybe a few nods at the GG.



Hathaway had the Oscar in her hands since she was announced in Les Miserables!, everyone who knew the musical already knew this, Fantine is a meaty role + weight loss + Hathaway going nearly bald. Plus, she didn't have a cameo! Cooper spent a few days shooting Joy during his free time from performing The Elephant Man, he has a cameo in it just like De Niro had in American Hustle.

Don't compare Cannes and Oscar! they are totally different. Critics thought that Jane Fonda's 5-minute cameo was the MVP in Youth, but how many awards she won for this? and even if she had won, she wouldn't be nominated/win as "best actress" at the Oscar, maybe not even as best supporting actress.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I disagree and I'm not the only one who's saying it.But I may be mistaken. People who saw it at Cannes say the same. The subject,grim tone,possible problems with the line delivery are not great selling points. They're loved by critics,but  I don't know if Marion and Michael are beloved by the Academy... Michael was nominated because Fox campaigned for the whole movie. Marion was nominated again after several years and in a relatevely weak year.
> I'm not sure about Jobs either!



And many agree with me LOL People who saw the movie at Cannes praised performances and photography. We have already discussed here script problems but it's not the point, I'm talking about ACTING category, not screenplay. If Harvey wants to, he can push one of the best actors of nowadays, not only by critics but they are both beloved among their own colleagues  

Michael was nominated for 12Years because of campaign and because he was perfect in that film, like Lupita, Chiwetel, McQueen, etc. He's even a member of the Academy now. Shame didn't have any other nod, he was the only one who had clear chances and he wasn't a big name by that time. Nowadays he is. Critics LOVED his Macbeth, I'm sure they will love his Macbeth much more than his Jobs to be honest. 

After La Vie En Rose, the only films Marion had chances to be nominated were Nine and Rust and Bone. She wasn't for Nine because Harvey campaigned for her as leading when she was supporting. She wasn't for the other film, after she got nominated for every other award, because they wouldn't nominate two French actresses, in two foreign films, in leading acress category. They chose the oldest one, in a movie that had other four nods, including best film. It wasn't because Academy didn't like her. And hey, Marion was nominated for TDON without basically ANY campaign, most because of colleagues praising her and supporting her and critics. And the Academy chose her instead of Amy Adams, who the Academy loves to nominate (they would never nominate Aniston). I think they do like her.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> Hathaway had the Oscar in her hands since she was announced in Les Miserables!, everyone who knew the musical already knew this, Fantine is a meaty role + weight loss + Hathaway going nearly bald. Plus, she didn't have a cameo! Cooper spent a few days shooting Joy during his free time from performing The Elephant Man, he has a cameo in it just like De Niro had in American Hustle.
> 
> Don't compare Cannes and Oscar! they are totally different. Critics thought that Jane Fonda's 5-minute cameo was the MVP in Youth, but how many awards she won for this? and even if she had won, she wouldn't be nominated/win as "best actress" at the Oscar, maybe not even as best supporting actress.



Who said that Cooper has a cameo? LOL Have you seen the film? Did you read the script? If you did read the script then I believe in you. Otherwise, I don't. At least in the trailer, he appeared more than De Niro in American Hustle  He can have a supporting role but not a cameo, sorry. It seems he has much more screen time than Fonda in Youth or Alicia in Adam Jones.

Well, critics loved Moore, she won the award and then won the Oscar (for another film but it was Cannes that brought her back). Different awards but Cannes does have an influence on awards season if the actor is from Hollywood or a forgotten one.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Why all these posts about Oscars and awards on Michael's page? Isn't there a separate forum for this kind of discussion? Personally I'm not remotely interested in awards for Michael or others, and I don't think it warrants getting worked up about! Not to say you shouldn't discuss it if that's what floats your boat, but here's not the best place for it IMO. [emoji3]


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> Who said that Cooper has a cameo? LOL Have you seen the film? Did you read the script? If you did read the script then I believe in you. Otherwise, I don't. At least in the trailer, he appeared more than De Niro in American Hustle  He can have a supporting role but not a cameo, sorry. It seems he has much more screen time than Fonda in Youth or Alicia in Adam Jones.
> 
> Well, critics loved Moore, she won the award and then won the Oscar (for another film but it was Cannes that brought her back). Different awards but Cannes does have an influence on awards season if the actor is from Hollywood or a forgotten one.



So, you think that his role is big (despite the fact that he spent A FEW DAYS shooting) and he'll be nominated just because of the trailer? 
Moore was a totally different situation, her "overdue" + playing a sick character was a major factor than a Cannes win for another movie.


----------



## bhb2014

PSawyer said:


> So, you think that his role is big (despite the fact that he spent A FEW DAYS shooting) and he'll be nominated just because of the trailer?
> Moore was a totally different situation, her "overdue" + playing a sick character was a major factor than a Cannes win for another movie.



So you think his role is small because he shot the film for a week? You don't know how many scenes he shot, how important is his role in the story...besides the fact the Academy LOVES him. I said that based on the trailer he doesn't have a a few minutes cameo 

Yes but it was Cannes that brought her back. If she hadn't won it, I don't know if she would have won the Oscar.


----------



## PSawyer

pearlyqueen said:


> *Why all these posts about Oscars and awards on Michael's page?* Isn't there a separate forum for this kind of discussion? Personally I'm not remotely interested in awards for Michael or others, and I don't think it warrants getting worked up about! Not to say you shouldn't discuss it if that's what floats your boat, but here's not the best place for it IMO. [emoji3]



Yeah, let's talk about Alicia - the only thing that matters for you - on Michael's thread! this is much better!


----------



## pearlyqueen

PSawyer said:


> Yeah, let's talk about Alicia - the only thing that matters for you - on Michael's thread! this is much better!




That's uncalled for. I only mention Alicia in reference to Michael - she is his girlfriend. If I have something to say about her that isn't relevant to him I post it on her page. Your convo about awards and Oscars has nothing to do with Michael at all.


----------



## mchris55

They are discussing his competition. It has everything to do with him.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> They are discussing his competition. It has everything to do with him.



Right? Anyway, let's keep talking


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> They are discussing his competition. It has everything to do with him.




Lool, no they weren't. Suggest you re read the past few posts!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Julianne Moore, Anne Hathaway, Jane Fonda, Shakespeare in Love etc etc. Michael's competition? How?


----------



## Swanky

pearlyqueen said:


> Why all these posts about Oscars and awards on Michael's page? Isn't there a separate forum for this kind of discussion? Personally I'm not remotely interested in awards for Michael or others, and I don't think it warrants getting worked up about! Not to say you shouldn't discuss it if that's what floats your boat, but here's not the best place for it IMO. [emoji3]



Nope. This is exactly the right place for it. Kindly ignore it if it doesn't interest you!
If you feel something is off topic or posted in wrong place please report it instead. 

Now, let's stop the bickering, k?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nope. This is exactly the right place for it. Kindly ignore it if it doesn't interest you!
> If you feel something is off topic or posted in wrong place please report it instead.
> 
> Now, let's stop the bickering, k?




Interesting. Why is it the right place for it if doesn't concern Michael? Plenty of people have been told to focus only on Michael when posting here. Why should this be different?


----------



## bhb2014

Anyway, talking about awards season AGAIN 

I don't know but I really like his Macbeth. I think this is THE role for him, so far. Even if he doesn't win anything for it.


----------



## Swanky

Him been talked about for award/not getting one is good here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Him been talked about for award/not getting one is good here.




Yes if it is him being talked about and you are "into" awards, fine. Most of the previous had zilch to do with him.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes if it is him being talked about and you are "into" awards, fine. Most of the previous had zilch to do with him.


If you dont like to read about all the awards talk, you know you can just ignore it, right? Its not like you get notifications or emails on these posts.

Not trying to be catty, just saying what I think. Award talk bores me too so I just ignore it and go straight to the hot gossip being discussed, it there is any


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> If you dont like to read about all the awards talk, you know you can just ignore it, right? Its not like you get notifications or emails on these posts.
> 
> Not trying to be catty, just saying what I think. Award talk bores me too so I just ignore it and go straight to the hot gossip being discussed, it there is any




Yeah I know I can ignore it and often I do ignore stuff that doesn't interest me like XMen for example, which bores me but IS related to Michael. But some of the people discussing awards stuff are very quick to remind others to stay on topic; several people have commented about this so seems only fair they should be reminded too.


----------



## FassbenderLover

WT? I swear some people LOLOLOL. So its a 50/50 chance Michael will be nominated for an award come awards season and that cant be discussed on HIS page? And its about HIM? I really had to laugh out loud on that one. I rather award season than anything else hahaha. At the moment X men Apocalypse and the new Steve Jobs is being talked about on social media so lets keep at it HERE ON HIS THREAD


----------



## PSawyer

mchris55 said:


> They are discussing his competition. It has everything to do with him.



Exactly! it's not that hard to understand.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> WT? I swear some people LOLOLOL. So its a 50/50 chance Michael will be nominated for an award come awards season and that cant be discussed on HIS page? And its about HIM? I really had to laugh out loud on that one. I rather award season than anything else hahaha. At the moment X men Apocalypse and the new Steve Jobs is being talked about on social media so lets keep at it HERE ON HIS THREAD




Oops. Seems you haven't read posts 7346 through to 7350. If you had you would see how any discussion about Michael had veered right off course and was NOT about HIM at all. LOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

pearlyqueen said:


> Oops. Seems you haven't read posts 7346 through to 7350. If you had you would see how any discussion about Michael had veered right off course and was NOT about HIM at all. LOL


Who cares? But I guess you'd prefer to talk about his personal life since that interests you


----------



## pearlyqueen

Well as you don't know me, you don't know what interests me. But I'm getting the drift here.... talk about anything you like so long as it's not his girlfriend.


----------



## Swanky

AGAIN, stop bickering!!


----------



## miasharma

Speaking of Michael and his private life, he was mentioned in a new gossip magazine about his trip to that Nicaragua resort. The magazine said he was with his galpal. Oopsies, looks like AV got a demotion hahaha.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Speaking of Michael and his private life, he was mentioned in a new gossip magazine about his trip to that Nicaragua resort. The magazine said he was with his galpal. Oopsies, looks like AV got a demotion hahaha.




Lool! These gossip magazines, what are they like! I've always said they're best avoided, so often inaccurate. Case in point here Loool!


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Lool! These gossip magazines, what are they like! I've always said they're best avoided, so often inaccurate. Case in point here Loool!


I dont understand what you mean by "case in point". Please explain?


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I dont understand what you mean by "case in point". Please explain?




Np. "Case in point" is an idiom in the English language that illustrates an example of whatever is being discussed. Hence in this case the gossip magazine was inaccurate by referring to Alicia as Michael's "gal pal" rather than "girlfriend". And "case in point" illustrates this to demonstrate that gossip magazines can't be relied upon for accuracy.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Speaking of Michael and his private life, he was mentioned in a new gossip magazine about his trip to that Nicaragua resort. The magazine said he was with his galpal. Oopsies, looks like AV got a demotion hahaha.



Galpal? Really? I didn't know this word also meant "girlfriend"...I thought it meant "friend" or "lesbian friend". Good to know then! I'm gonna call my bff "galpal" now LOL


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Galpal? Really? I didn't know this word also meant "girlfriend"...I thought it meant "friend" or "lesbian friend". Good to know then! I'm gonna call my bff "galpal" now LOL


lol yeah galpal means a friend that happens to be a girl. Makes you wonder what other people thing about AV and MIchael's "serious" relationship too, doesnt it? I guess you and I are not alone in our opinions of this relationship hahaha


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Anyway, talking about awards season AGAIN
> 
> I don't know but I really like his Macbeth. I think this is THE role for him, so far. Even if he doesn't win anything for it.



I agree exactly, I think this is THE role for him too. Even if he wins nothing. But I'll hold off on Oscar predictions for this or Jobs (or anything really) until the movies actually come out since predictions usually change drastically when that happens. Speaking of which... still no US release date for Macbeth? Grr...


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> Speaking of Michael and his private life, he was mentioned in a new gossip magazine about his trip to that Nicaragua resort. The magazine said he was with his galpal. Oopsies, looks like AV got a demotion hahaha.



Oops! Lol. Although... I find this interesting. They basically took the same sighting from that other article, but changed girlfriend to galpal. And MF+AV have been very invisible as a couple of late, downright discreet for the first time in their entire relationship when you think about it. And now Fassy's galpal is in the Daily Fail for nothing more than sitting around smoking...  hmm. Interesting. Lol.


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Oops! Lol. Although... I find this interesting. They basically took the same sighting from that other article, but changed girlfriend to galpal. And MF+AV have been very invisible as a couple of late, downright discreet for the first time in their entire relationship when you think about it. And now Fassy's galpal is in the Daily Fail for nothing more than sitting around smoking...  hmm. Interesting. Lol.


LOL yeah how strange that they were always joined at the hip and now being very discreet. I wonder what changed. 
Just as a sidenote: just make sure you dont call his girlfriend a girlpal or someone on here will have your post deleted. First amendenment and freedom of speech doesn't work on this forum hahahaha


----------



## littlerock

miasharma said:


> LOL yeah how strange that they were always joined at the hip and now being very discreet. I wonder what changed.
> Just as a sidenote: just make sure you dont call his girlfriend a girlpal or someone on here will have your post deleted. First amendenment and freedom of speech doesn't work on this forum hahahaha



Your post was not deleted because you used the term "galpal". Let's not blow things out of proportion. Your post (and a couple others) was deleted because they were directed at specific members and not the subject of this thread. You can state your views on each threads' subject. You cannot verbally fight with other members. It will be shut down here.


----------



## fassfas

pearlyqueen said:


> Np. "Case in point" is an idiom in the English language that illustrates an example of whatever is being discussed. Hence in this case the gossip magazine was inaccurate by referring to Alicia as Michael's "gal pal" rather than "girlfriend". And "case in point" illustrates this to demonstrate that gossip magazines can't be relied upon for accuracy.




 

Gal pal is very accurate in this case. At FF, I have always referred to female friends of Michael as gal pal. It's cute and, very accurate.


----------



## bhb2014

fassfas said:


> Gal pal is very accurate in this case. At FF, I have always referred to female friends of Michael as gal pal. It's cute and, very accurate.



Agree. We don't even know if this is true because, you know, OK Magazine and then Star Magazine. Both reported Michael and Marion were having na affair during Macbeth's shooting  And yes, gal pal is very accurate. They changed "girlfriend" to "gal pal" don't know why but they did and they mean different things. If they had written "belle" or "sweetheart" or anything else it would be the same but "gal pal" is quite different.


----------



## pearlyqueen

fassfas said:


> Gal pal is very accurate in this case. At FF, I have always referred to female friends of Michael as gal pal. It's cute and, very accurate.




Right, ok. So you believe Alicia is a female friend and not Michael's girlfriend? I suggest there's a heck of a lot of eye witness accounts to confirm she is indeed his girlfriend ( Testament of Youth after party is a good place to start). But if it helps people deal with his relationship to think of her as a "gal pal" instead, why not. Have to profoundly disagree with you about accuracy though. Loool


----------



## mchris55

The Revenant trailer is out. There is too much testosterone for me-- man vs. beast and the harsh elements. I'm not the target, however. Men will love it. Leo's in.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> The Revenant trailer is out. There is too much testosterone for me-- man vs. beast and the harsh elements. I'm not the target, however. Men will love it. Leo's in.



Leo's been a foregone conclusion for a nomination since this was announced. If the race is really between him and Redmayne, I hope he finally wins (of course, I'm really pulling for Michael, but I don't think his performance will be 'transformative' enough for Oscar voters, who often don't actually seem to care about acting)  because Eddie isn't a good enough actor to have 2 Oscars in a row; he's just good at sniffing out pure Oscar bait.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Leo's been a foregone conclusion for a nomination since this was announced. If the race is really between him and Redmayne, I hope he finally wins (of course, I'm really pulling for Michael, but I don't think his performance will be 'transformative' enough for Oscar voters, who often don't actually seem to care about acting)  because Eddie isn't a good enough actor to have 2 Oscars in a row; he's just good at sniffing out pure Oscar bait.



Interesting. I don't think Redmayne has a shot at winning two in a row at all. He'll be nominated, but win? No. I'm really curious to see how this film will be promoted because I have a strong feeling that many people are going to have Caitlyn Jenner fatigue. And remember, the Academy is filled with older men who probably don't understand and don't want to understand transgender issues. They are way to comfortable with the narrative that begins with a 20 something woman having a romantic relationship with a 50 or 60 year old man.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> Interesting. I don't think Redmayne has a shot at winning two in a row at all. He'll be nominated, but win? No. I'm really curious to see how this film will be promoted because I have a strong feeling that many people are going to have Caitlyn Jenner fatigue. And remember, the Academy is filled with older men who probably don't understand and don't want to understand transgender issues. They are way to comfortable with the narrative that begins with a 20 something woman having a romantic relationship with a 50 or 60 year old man.



I also think there will be some controversy, with the transgender community having a problem with a man playing a transgender woman, especially with the acclaim that Tangerine is getting right now. 

But if you look at a lot of the Oscar prognosticators, they are ranking Redmayne quite high (and one of the big British bookies has him second right now, behind Leo, with Michael third). After Leto winning for Dallas Buyer's Club, they know Oscar voters will go for the great transformation of a man dressing and acting like a woman (although that did garner controversy, as well, but Redmayne will be much more careful about what he says than Leto was).


----------



## Lou9

A blind item most are guessing is Michael/Vikander/JLaw from Lainey (who, keep in mind, very much dislikes Michael):



> His girlfriend wants what his co-star has. An actor dating another actor and she&#8217;s getting a little obsessed with becoming the next superstar. Recently they were all at the same event together and she made it very clear, within earshot of others, in close proximity to her career target, that that&#8217;s what she deserves, that she has the talent, that she has it all. He seemed uncomfortable with how vocal she was about it, especially since the way she said it sounded really competitive and comparative, as though she thinks she&#8217;s actually better.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> A blind item most are guessing is Michael/Vikander/JLaw from Lainey (who, keep in mind, very much dislikes Michael):


 

Yes. Disgusting.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mchris55 said:


> The Revenant trailer is out. There is too much testosterone for me-- man vs. beast and the harsh elements. I'm not the target, however. Men will love it. Leo's in.



All of this. I have no interest in The Revenant, but it looks good if that's your thing. And I agree, Leo's in again too.



Lou9 said:


> A blind item most are guessing is Michael/Vikander/JLaw from Lainey (who, keep in mind, very much dislikes Michael):



If this is her, I find it very interesting the 180 Lainey's taken from when AV was a nameless nobody papped with Skarsgard - back then, Lainey seemed to be gushing over her, borderline fawning - to now. I wonder what happened. I don't think it was necessarily something to do with Fassy, as this blind is pretty neutral, or even almost sympathetic towards him. 

Based on this, and how just about every article/interview with AV contains some shade, and now the DM papping her while smoking (which they know stars would really rather not be seen doing because it's such negative PR), I'm gonna guess that the rumors about her bad personality are true, and probably worse than it appears. It's always worse than it appears, whatever "it" is. I mean, she has a team working tirelessly to pump her up as the rarest of sparkling unicorns and this kind of thing is still happening... it has to be way worse than it appears.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> I also think there will be some controversy, with the transgender community having a problem with a man playing a transgender woman, especially with the acclaim that Tangerine is getting right now.
> 
> But if you look at a lot of the Oscar prognosticators, they are ranking Redmayne quite high (and one of the big British bookies has him second right now, behind Leo, with Michael third). After Leto winning for Dallas Buyer's Club, they know Oscar voters will go for the great transformation of a man dressing and acting like a woman (although that did garner controversy, as well, but Redmayne will be much more careful about what he says than Leto was).


 

All true, but I'm digging my heels in on this one. Redmayne has already won one and this just may be too controversial. And as we all know, the way things may appear in July, may not be the way they appear in January and February.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> A blind item most are guessing is Michael/Vikander/JLaw from Lainey (who, keep in mind, very much dislikes Michael):



Lainey also dislikes  Vikander.  She's the thinking man's  Blake Lively !   Someone threw shade at her beloved Blake!    Lainey is more reliable than CDAN and Blindgossip but she makes up a lot of things on purpose.  She has many PR  connections.Alicia Vilander herself said she admires Jennifer Lawrence and her career. This blind  is  convenient because she's competitive and unapologetic about it. I like it. It's also very inconsistent with the Weinstein conspiracies.


----------



## Lou9

Michael is working out in the middle of the afternoon:

Marc Boisclair @MarcBoisclair
Spotted au ProGym Hochelaga: Michael Fassbender!


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> Leo's been a foregone conclusion for a nomination since this was announced. If the race is really between him and Redmayne, I hope he finally wins (of course, I'm really pulling for Michael, but I don't think his performance will be 'transformative' enough for Oscar voters, who often don't actually seem to care about acting)  because Eddie isn't a good enough actor to have 2 Oscars in a row; he's just good at sniffing out pure Oscar bait.



The trailer looks fantastic.Leo is a certainty and he can win this year.


----------



## Lou9

Did anyone put up Yahoo's The Newlywed Game, where we learn Michael is a bottomless pit?

I suppose he'll never gain weight for a role...


----------



## miasharma

libeth said:


> The trailer looks fantastic.Leo is a certainty and he can win this year.


Just saw the trailer, I hope Leo wins this year! He is overdue for an oscar for sure!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Just saw the trailer, I hope Leo wins this year! He is overdue for an oscar for sure!



I think 2016 is his year too  But I have some hopes for Michael. The problem is that last year I never thought Redmayne would win until December or something, I only noticed him very late. So far, I bet on Leo or Michael but someone else can show up and ruin everything LOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

Would be nice if Michael gets best actor and Leo gets best supporting


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Would be nice if Michael gets best actor and Leo gets best supporting



But Leo is leading LOL Hardy is supporting. And I think he might win


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> But Leo is leading LOL Hardy is supporting. And I think he might win


 Ok Leo wins leading and Michael wins supporting. Hardy can wait until 2017


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Leo's been a foregone conclusion for a nomination since this was announced. If the race is really between him and Redmayne, I hope he finally wins (of course, I'm really pulling for Michael, but I don't think his performance will be 'transformative' enough for Oscar voters, who often don't actually seem to care about acting)  because Eddie isn't a good enough actor to have 2 Oscars in a row; he's just good at sniffing out pure Oscar bait.


 Visually,the trailer is great,but I can't say if his performance is what the Academy likes,but yes,I can totally see him being nominated. Redmayne will be nominated ,IF the movie is good.I don't think he can win another Oscar. Michael has good chances to be nominated,IF the movie has great reviews and Macbeth,TLBO,even TAU can help him.


----------



## mchris55

Where is TAU? Has anyone heard or seen anything about it?


----------



## Lou9

I highly doubt TAU will be released this year. A24 already bought it for US distribution (and not a day-to-date deal like Slow West) and I believe StudioCanal is distributing it in Europe but hasn't announced dates, either.  I can't believe it's not done, even with a first time director.

TBLO... I'm sure it will be at TIFF. One of the producers basically already guaranteed it. The dates for a release this year are filling up fast, however. If they really think it is an awards vehicle, it might wait for next year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> I highly doubt TAU will be released this year. A24 already bought it for US distribution (and not a day-to-date deal like Slow West) and I believe StudioCanal is distributing it in Europe but hasn't announced dates, either.  I can't believe it's not done, even with a first time director.
> 
> TBLO... I'm sure it will be at TIFF. One of the producers basically already guaranteed it. The dates for a release this year are filling up fast, however. If they really think it is an awards vehicle, it might wait for next year.




TLBO is scheduled to open in London on 8 January 2016.

TAU has no release date as yet but don't know what Studio Canal has to do with it? They were the co production company along with Film 4 for Macbeth. TAU is also a Film 4 production, like so many of Michael's films.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> A blind item most are guessing is Michael/Vikander/JLaw from Lainey (who, keep in mind, very much dislikes Michael):


Lainey is not Enty,but I don't know if I believe it. There's probably some truth but this seems forced:


> in *close proximity to her career target*, that that&#8217;s what she deserves, that she has the talent, *that she has it all*.


Also,it seems like the perfect story tailored for the next awards season,after her W mag interview. I'm sure we'll see other stories...


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> If this is her, I find it very interesting the 180 Lainey's taken from when AV was a nameless nobody papped with Skarsgard - back then, Lainey seemed to be gushing over her, borderline fawning - to now. I wonder what happened. I don't think it was necessarily something to do with Fassy, as this blind is pretty neutral, or even almost sympathetic towards him.
> 
> Based on this, and how just about *every article/interview with AV contains some shade*, and now the DM papping her while smoking (which they know stars would really rather not be seen doing because it's such negative PR), I'm gonna guess that the rumors about her bad personality are true, and probably worse than it appears. It's always worse than it appears, whatever "it" is. I mean, she has a team working tirelessly to pump her up as the rarest of sparkling unicorns and this kind of thing is still happening... it has to be way worse than it appears.


I've read her interviews for Ex Machina and TOY,aside from the  NYT profile (I don't think the journalist had a specific problem with her,more with the whole context),there's not much more about her personality. Even the "cinematic supernova" was meant as a compliment.  Also,I don't see what her (harmless) pics have to do with her personality...But I'm going off topic.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I highly doubt TAU will be released this year. A24 already bought it for US distribution (and not a day-to-date deal like Slow West) and I believe StudioCanal is distributing it in Europe but hasn't announced dates, either.  I can't believe it's not done, even with a first time director.
> 
> TBLO... I'm sure it will be at TIFF. One of the producers basically already guaranteed it. The dates for a release this year are filling up fast, however. If they really think it is an awards vehicle, it might wait for next year.



I don't think so either. I think TAU will have a festival release in early 2016  Michael already has too many films this year LOL

About TLBO, well, producers plan things but who says they will stick with the plan until the end? Everybody thought Demolition would have a TIFF release and it was postponed to 2016. Last year, Macbeth was rumored to have a Christmas release and January release in Europe. Cannes release and then late theater release everywhere (except US). TLBO is totally TIFF but it would be smarter to release it in 2016, for the next awards season. Michael and Alicia already have their Oscar-bait films this year.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Ok Leo wins leading and Michael wins supporting. Hardy can wait until 2017



Michael has no supporting role  He has two leading roles: Macbeth and Jobs.


----------



## Lou9

pearlyqueen said:


> TLBO is scheduled to open in London on 8 January 2016.
> 
> TAU has no release date as yet but don't know what Studio Canal has to do with it? They were the co production company along with Film 4 for Macbeth. TAU is also a Film 4 production, like so many of Michael's films.



Excuse me, Lionsgate is the distributor for TAU in the UK. It doesn't appear to have a European distributor. A film like this could go to Berlin if they still need a European distributor. I don't know what their plan is, but it is a bit unusual for A24 to scoop up a film like this before it screens at a festival. I hope it's not too long before it's released.

If the release date for TLBO is not this year, I could see it delayed in the UK. That date assumes a US awards-friendly release (December). Demolition was delayed because it isn't good enough. Hopefully, that is not the case with TLBO - Cianfrance is a notoriously slow editor and the producers' plan was always TIFF and there is no indication that has changed (AV said she has seen a second cut). But they might decide to delay if Michael and Alicia are strong bets for awards in other films this year.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I highly doubt TAU will be released this year. A24 already bought it for US distribution (and not a day-to-date deal like Slow West) and I believe StudioCanal is distributing it in Europe but hasn't announced dates, iter.  I can't believe it's not done, even with a first time director.
> 
> TBLO... I'm sure it will be at TIFF. One of the producers basically already guaranteed it. The dates for a release this year are filling up fast, however. If they really think it is an awards vehicle, it might wait for next year.


Yes,TLBO will probably  be at TIFF,but  if it's an awards vehicle,it would be better to  wait for Cannes,Venice,etc.. Also,Michael and Alicia run the risk of being overexposed. About TAU,there's this article: http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2015/mar/30/cannes-film-festival-2015-predictions-hopes


> Variety are suggesting this thriller from British director Adam Smith wont be ready in time, but if so, itd be a shame. The advance word has been impressive for this gangster pic starring Michael Fassbender; he plays a man who is looking for a way out of his criminal family ways. Smith, who cut his teeth doing music videos for the Streets and the Chemical Brothers, has got the latter to write the score. But heres hoping it makes the cut.


High-Rise and Penn will probably be at Venice,but I don't see TAU being selected in the main competition.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> Excuse me, Lionsgate is the distributor for TAU in the UK. It doesn't appear to have a European distributor. A film like this could go to Berlin if they still need a European distributor. I don't know what their plan is, but it is a bit unusual for A24 to scoop up a film like this before it screens at a festival. I hope it's not too long before it's released.
> 
> 
> 
> If the release date for TLBO is not this year, I could see it delayed in the UK. That date assumes a US awards-friendly release (December). Demolition was delayed because it isn't good enough. Hopefully, that is not the case with TLBO - Cianfrance is a notoriously slow editor and the producers' plan was always TIFF and there is no indication that has changed (AV said she has seen a second cut). But they might decide to delay if Michael and Alicia are strong bets for awards in other films this year.




With TAU being a British film maybe it will screen at the London Film Festival in October? It already has a UK distributor so will definitely be released here.

There are several sites giving a TLBO release date of 8 January in London, and I seem to remember the date being referred to in an interview with Alicia. Why would the U.S. release date affect the UK release?


----------



## Lou9

pearlyqueen said:


> With TAU being a British film maybe it will screen at the London Film Festival in October? It already has a UK distributor so will definitely be released here.
> 
> There are several sites giving a TLBO release date of 8 January in London, and I seem to remember the date being referred to in an interview with Alicia. Why would the U.S. release date affect the UK release?



If TLBO can be an awards player in the US and UK, but they decide they have a better shot next year because Michael and Alicia already have major award players out there (Steve Jobs and The Danish Girl), they will plan for a release in the fall of next year in the US. It doesn't make sense to release the film in January of 2015 in the UK and the fall in the US; moving the UK date to one that places them favorably for the next awards season doesn't hurt the film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> If TLBO can be an awards player in the US and UK, but they decide they have a better shot next year because Michael and Alicia already have major award players out there (Steve Jobs and The Danish Girl), they will plan for a release in the fall of next year in the US. It doesn't make sense to release the film in January of 2015 in the UK and the fall in the US; moving the UK date to one that places them favorably for the next awards season doesn't hurt the film.




We'll see. I'm not convinced all film distribution relies on potential awards though. And if it opens in London on 8 January 2016 it would still be in the running for Baftas in 2016.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,TLBO will probably  be at TIFF,but  if it's an awards vehicle,it would be better to  wait for Cannes,Venice,etc.. Also,Michael and Alicia run the risk of being overexposed. About TAU,there's this article: http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2015/mar/30/cannes-film-festival-2015-predictions-hopes
> 
> High-Rise and Penn will probably be at Venice,but I don't see TAU being selected in the main competition.



Completely agree  I'm dying to see High-Rise.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

I almost forgot about TAU! After Macbeth, that's the only movie he's finished that I'm really looking forward to, so it's annoying that neither one has US release dates. Even though the post-screening reviews for Steve Jobs were decent, I still feel like... IDK. Not excited. Kinda meh. My gut won't let me be excited for this movie.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I almost forgot about TAU! After Macbeth, that's the only movie he's finished that I'm really looking forward to, so it's annoying that neither one has US release dates. Even though the post-screening reviews for Steve Jobs were decent, I still feel like... IDK. Not excited. Kinda meh. My gut won't let me be excited for this movie.



TAU has a distributor in US but they will probably release it on the first or second quarter of 2016. Maybe Sundance in January or Berlin in February, let's see. It seems the footage of the film pleased many people, even though we know that Grace of Monaco did the same and became what we all know.

Jobs only had one screening and I didn't read a single comment saying Michael was brilliant or that it was hist best performance. I read that he's very good but nothing that made me believe he'll win an Oscar for it. If the film gets rave reviews and an amazing B.O, I think he wil get a nod but not win. I bet on Dicaprio or someone else.


----------



## mollie12

For the stalkers, a sighting from two Montreal-ites:

Sydney
&#8207;@sydneypiggott
Remember this morning when we saw Michael Fassbender @evia27 ? That was cute.

Evia Orlando &#8207;@evia27  3h3 hours ago
@sydneypiggott remember when he smiled at us?

@evia27 Are we dating him now should we call TMZ or...


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> TAU has a distributor in US but they will probably release it on the first or second quarter of 2016. Maybe Sundance in January or Berlin in February, let's see. It seems the footage of the film pleased many people, even though we know that Grace of Monaco did the same and became what we all know.
> 
> Jobs only had one screening and *I didn't read a single comment saying Michael was brilliant* or that it was hist best performance. I read that he's very good but nothing that made me believe he'll win an Oscar for it. If the film gets rave reviews and an amazing B.O, I think he wil get a nod but not win. I bet on Dicaprio or someone else.



It's not true:
http://letterboxd.com/jameshealey/film/steve-jobs/


> Michael Fassbender IS Steve Jobs. No really, Michael Fassbender has perfectly captured the essence of Steve Jobs, or at least to my knowledge. This is both Fassbender's best performance and by far the best performance I've seen all year, including what I saw at Cannes.





> This film could have easily been just another mediocre biographical "hero worship" type of film aiming for the Oscar heavens but falling completely flat. I'm pleased to say that Danny Boyle's "Steve Jobs" doesn't just work as an adaptation of real life events, but it hits all the right notes that audiences would hope to expect of any film. While it's mostly a drama (and a compelling one at that), screenwriter Aaron Sorkin brilliantly interjects moments of levity and wit at just the right moments, making for a truly outstanding film experience.
> 
> Michael Fassbender should receive serious consideration come award season, because his portrayal of Steve Jobs is PERFECTION. I was so completely drawn into the performance that there were moments when I forgot I was watching a film! Fassbender is never not convincing in the role and even when he's playing full on arrogant industrialist, it's hard not to empathize with the guy because you know exactly where he's coming from.





> "Fassy could win; it is a good use of his versatile talents. Winslet could get a nom, but Rogen would be lucky to be there."





> She was very good - most of her performance is in the first half of the film, and it's very emotional work; you feel the tension between her Fassbender from her first moment onscreen and it continues to build as you learn more of their backstory. It's not quite nomination-worthy work, but she still holds her own against Fassy's great performance very well





> Acting-wise, it is basically the Fassbender show, and he mostly kills it (YES HIS ACCENT WAS FINE, PEOPLE), but if I had to pick another standout, itd be Kate Winslet, who finds the perfect balancing act between her staunch practicality and her gradually unfolding true care for the protagonist.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> For the stalkers, a sighting from two Montreal-ites:
> 
> Sydney
> &#8207;@sydneypiggott
> Remember this morning when we saw Michael Fassbender @evia27 ? That was cute.
> 
> Evia Orlando &#8207;@evia27  3h3 hours ago
> @sydneypiggott remember when he smiled at us?
> 
> @evia27 Are we dating him now should we call TMZ or...


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's not true:
> http://letterboxd.com/jameshealey/film/steve-jobs/



One opinion. Wow. Most I've read only said he was great but nothing superb. It's easy when you choose the opinion you want to. I have posted one here that even said "Fassbender is great but nothing incredible". You believe in what you wanna believe. I am not convinced his performance is astonishing, it is just another good one in which he plays a jerk who happens to be a genius. Again, just one screening, shall we wait for more reviews please? =)


----------



## SusanBeach

I know this is an old article but it was posted again yesterday and nothing wrong with repeat I think 

http://www.popsugar.com/love/Michael-Fassbender-Sexy-GIFs-32163714#photo-32163714


----------



## SusanBeach

This is interesting (sorry if this has been posted here already)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYQNtiVO0BM


----------



## Allie28

SusanBeach said:


> This is interesting (sorry if this has been posted here already)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYQNtiVO0BM



I hadn't seen it before.  Thanks!

I'm looking forward to seeing Michael play this character since it's a departure from what he typically plays.


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> I know this is an old article but it was posted again yesterday and nothing wrong with repeat I think
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/love/Michael-Fassbender-Sexy-GIFs-32163714#photo-32163714



I love his gifs, they are the best


----------



## bhb2014

Does anyone know what's BAFTA 195 Piccadilly?

https://twitter.com/aideen_mccarthy/status/622803176048173056


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> Does anyone know what's BAFTA 195 Piccadilly?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/aideen_mccarthy/status/622803176048173056




It's the London address of the British Academy


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Does anyone know what's BAFTA 195 Piccadilly?
> 
> https://twitter.com/aideen_mccarthy/status/622803176048173056



It's a theater.  



> The home of @BAFTA in London: an iconic private Members Club and state-of-the-art venue for hire. Keeping you up-to-date with what were up to.


----------



## bhb2014

Thanks girls!  So they're screening Macbeth today over there. Cool! Maybe we'll hear some opinions later today and tomorrow. I hope people enjot it!


----------



## Lou9

This dude hated it. Haven't see any other reactions.



> Ernest &#8207;@ErnestStrafford  31m31 minutes ago
> Just watched #Macbeth with #fassbender / like a big advert for death but sadly totally unengaging - looks great but you pray for it to end


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> This dude hated it. Haven't see any other reactions.



Too bad =( I hope he doesn't complain like that guy who watched Jobs.

Let's see if other reviews will be better


----------



## bhb2014

Found an amazing one 



> Drinking a massive Spritz to recover from Macbeth. Astounding. Go see it when it's out in October. Sean Harris's Macduff; so damn powerful.



https://twitter.com/ruledbysequins/status/622861575892934657

Another one.



> Seth Imis &#8207;@LondonMovieLoon  49m49 minutes ago
> Macbeth verdict: a visceral, very cinematic experience that somehow manages to bring a new but legitimate take on a much mined text. 4 stars
> 
> Probably the most interesting element of this new Macbeth is Cotillard's very relatable, humanistic take on Lady Macbeth.
> 
> On a negative side though Cotillard has somehow adopted that weird "English" speech that makes her sound exactly like Eva Green!



https://twitter.com/LondonMovieLoon



> Just seen the Fassbender Macbeth directed by Justin Kurzel. Thrilling! Thank you @BAFTA and @joyofse19





> Stunning cinematography by Adam Akapaw #Macbeth @BAFTA



https://twitter.com/Emlin32/status/622871444565938177



> Fassbender #Macbeth visually stunning, emotionally harrowing, and ahem, bloody muddy phwoarsome in places (sorry, so lowbrow)



https://twitter.com/joyofse19/status/622873464337207298


----------



## Lou9

I broke down and asked one of the people who saw it today what she thought of Michael:



> ruledbysequins &#8207;@ruledbysequins  1m1 minute ago
> Compelling. It&#8217;s a fabulous version.



She also complemented Michael's accent and didn't find the dialogue mumbly, just occasionally soft and whispered when appropriate. Never unintelligible. 

Sounds like they might have corrected their sound editing issues. It is also probably a better theater for sound quality then the one in Cannes.



> Martin &#8207;@TinoTwoDinners  10m10 minutes ago
> Saw a screening of #Macbeth tonight. Electrifying performances from #Fassbender & #Cotillard in a bloody, visceral adaptation. ACE.





> Doug Bryson &#8207;@editordoug  16m16 minutes ago
> Hmm. Not convinced by Fassbender's Macbeth. Visually stunning in places but too much slo-mo & too many angsty close-ups.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> One opinion. Wow. Most I've read only said he was great but nothing superb. It's easy when you choose the opinion you want to. I have posted one here that even said "Fassbender is great but nothing incredible". You believe in what you wanna believe. I am not convinced his performance is astonishing, it is just another good one in which he plays a jerk who happens to be a genius. Again, just one screening, shall we wait for more reviews please? =)


Those are two reviews from letterbox (James Healey,Patrick Devitt,quite trustworthy) and other reactions from two,three people who attended the screening. We should wait for more reviews,of course,but according to  the first reactions, he seems brilliant. Maybe not his best performance,who knows,but a great performance. A great performance* is* a brilliant performance.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> This dude hated it. Haven't see any other reactions.


I'm not surprised... one of the reasons why it will be divisive is the monotonous  grim tone.
Nicholas Barber for BBC:


> Kurzel, the Australian director of Snowtown, has made a film which is, to quote the witches, bloody, bold and resolute. Obliterating any trace of stage-bound stuffiness, he replaces it with the mud and gore of an anti-war movie and the stylised immediacy of a graphic novel: the slow-motion blood-spurting recalls a previous Fassbender film, 300, except with jagged wounds in place of washboard *stomachs. Kurzel does whatever he can do make every scene more nightmarish, whether that means including a procession of zombies (you read that correctly), or giving an inspired, apocalyptic twist to the Birnam Wood prophecy. At times, it seems as if he has shifted the action to a forbidding alien planet: Duncan and the royal court favour Jedi-like dressing gowns, while the witches cosmetic facial scarring makes them appear half-Klingon. Speaking of science fiction, Macbeth is the second film Ive seen at Cannes in which an Australian director has plunged us into a blasted netherworld of feral violence. After Mad Max, we have Mad Mac.*
> Kurzels jaw-dropping vision makes Macbeth the most significant new Shakespeare film since Baz Luhrmanns Romeo + Juliet. But as striking as the unremitting darkness may be, it does tend to obscure our view of a doughty general bringing about his own tragic downfall. Fassbender is typically intense, attacking the role with teeth-baring savagery, *but his Macbeth is a homicidal maniac right from the beginning, so when he becomes slightly more manic and slightly more homicidal, its no great loss.* In Kurzels grisly purgatory, stabbing your king through the heart seems to be par for the course. As for Lady Macbeth, Cotillard is electrifying, but, with her reptilian glare and her coiled braids suggesting Medusas snakes, she doesnt look as if shes tasted the milk of human kindness in her life. (Its also a pity that her accent sometimes struggles all the way north from France to England, but cant make it across the border to Scotland.)
> *Whats missing from Kurzels audacious drama is the feeling that anyone or anything is changing. Theres no light and shade  well, no light, anyway. Shakespeares comic-relief scenes have been excised, and theres even a coda which promises that the bloodshed is only just getting started. Lay on, Macduff, says Macbeth, shortly beforehand. And damned be him who first says, hold, enough. Hes wasting his words. In Kurzels Scotland, everyone is damned already*.


The review is very positive,but it explains well that tweet. Mad Mac...


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I broke down and asked one of the people who saw it today what she thought of Michael:
> 
> 
> 
> She also complemented Michael's accent and didn't find the dialogue mumbly, just occasionally soft and whispered when appropriate. Never unintelligible.
> *
> Sounds like they might have corrected their sound editing issues.* It is also probably a better theater for sound quality then the one in Cannes.



Let's hope so! Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Those are two reviews from letterbox (James Healey,Patrick Devitt,quite trustworthy) and other reactions from two,three people who attended the screening. We should wait for more reviews,of course,but according to  the first reactions, he seems brilliant. Maybe not his best performance,who knows,but a great performance. A great performance* is* a brilliant performance.



Yes, true. But there are also not so good reviews of the film, including one on letterbox. Great is not brilliant, it is just great. I mean, Michael was great in Fish Tank nut he was brilliant in Shame. Tbh, he is always at least great LOL to win or get a nod to the Oscar he needs more than a "good performance". But first reviews are exciting, I hope we read in a few months that Michael is brilliant by all sort of critics. Then we might see him winning next year. And I would cry =)


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I broke down and asked one of the people who saw it today what she thought of Michael:
> 
> 
> 
> She also complemented Michael's accent and didn't find the dialogue mumbly, just occasionally soft and whispered when appropriate. Never unintelligible.
> 
> Sounds like they might have corrected their sound editing issues. It is also probably a better theater for sound quality then the one in Cannes.



Only one mixed/negative review then sp far. I am so happy!


----------



## bhb2014

From Instagram today. Michael with a fan in Montreal


----------



## bhb2014

Where did this arm come from? Really.

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/622871602909286400


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> From Instagram today. Michael with a fan in Montreal



OMG he looks so good, and so happy. Maybe it's all that time he is spending with James. It's doing wonders for him Lolol


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Where did this arm come from? Really.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/622871602909286400



That has to be an older pic though, right? His hair looks much shorter than then in the picture above.

And speaking of that picture - why is he wearing long sleeves?! There is no way it's that cool in Montreal and he knows how good he looks in short sleeved shirts!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> That has to be an older pic though, right? His hair looks much shorter than then in the picture above.
> 
> And speaking of that picture - why is he wearing long sleeves?! There is no way it's that cool in Montreal and he knows how good he looks in short sleeved shirts!



Michael was wearing an expensive leather jacket at Comic-Con, in California, in July. Not surprised with this outfit LOL

Yeah, that's an old pic indeed. Different hair, different beard (or lack of beard).


----------



## miasharma

Lol it's in low 70s and cloudy in Montreal. That's probably why he is wearing a light sweater. Thank god he isn't wearing a jacket though. He LOVES wearing those leather jackets. Hahahahaha

Ugh it didn't quote but this was in response to Lou9!!


----------



## miasharma

Hahahahaha it gets rather chilly in San Diego, especially next to the water. I bet that's why he was wearing a rather heavy leather jacket. I loved his outfit at comic con lol

Response to bhb2014! Lol


----------



## Lou9

miasharma said:


> Lol it's in low 70s and cloudy in Montreal. That's probably why he is wearing a light sweater. Thank god he isn't wearing a jacket though. He LOVES wearing those leather jackets. Hahahahaha



Well, the woman next to him and everyone in the background of that picture is wearing short or no sleeves. And it's not like he's from a warm climate. But I just want to see him in short sleeves.

And Montreal can send their weather down my way, please. Had a dew point of 105 down here today, which hopefully would have guaranteed some skimpier Fassbender clothing.


----------



## miasharma

Hahahahaha I feel you. It's been 110+ where I am from. Dry heat though so it's not too bad. 

Fassbender is skimpy clothing is always perfection.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Well, the woman next to him and everyone in the background of that picture is wearing short or no sleeves. And it's not like he's from a warm climate. But I just want to see him in short sleeves.
> 
> And Montreal can send their weather down my way, please. Had a dew point of 105 down here today, which hopefully would have guaranteed some skimpier Fassbender clothing.



This! Maybe Michael feels cold more than other people  Or he just likes wearing jackets and long sleeves shirts.


----------



## SusanBeach

I know it´s old pics but I love the way Hugh talks about his boys/mate


https://instagram.com/p/mR5dfYChCU/?taken-by=thehughjackman

https://instagram.com/p/n0k2_zihPK/?taken-by=thehughjackman

https://instagram.com/p/n1mG20ihJl/?taken-by=thehughjackman


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> I'm not surprised... one of the reasons why it will be divisive is the monotonous  grim tone.
> Nicholas Barber for BBC:
> 
> The review is very positive,but it explains well that tweet. Mad Mac...


 
Thanks for that review. This...



> Kurzel does whatever he can do make every scene more nightmarish, whether that means including a procession of zombies (you read that correctly), or giving an inspired, apocalyptic twist to the Birnam Wood prophecy. At times, it seems as if he has shifted the action to a forbidding alien planet: Duncan and the royal court favour Jedi-like dressing gowns, while the witches cosmetic facial scarring makes them appear half-Klingon. Speaking of science fiction, Macbeth is the second film Ive seen at Cannes in which an Australian director has plunged us into a blasted netherworld of feral violence. After Mad Max, we have Mad Mac.
> 
> Kurzels jaw-dropping vision makes Macbeth the most significant new Shakespeare film since Baz Luhrmanns Romeo + Juliet.


 
...sounds so incredibly awesome! Ugh, I don't want this film to have mixed reviews. I want it to be unanimously praised so Harvey will stop screwing around!


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Thanks for that review. This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...sounds so incredibly awesome! Ugh, I don't want this film to have mixed reviews. I want it to be unanimously praised so Harvey will stop screwing around!



The Immigrant got rave reviews in US and he didn't do anything for it LOL In December he started to campaign for it after critics pressured him. It was funny 

Harvey won't do anything for Macbeth, even if the press gives it good reviews like at Cannes. Michael's shot is with Jobs. In UK he might get some recognition though.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Thanks for that review. This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...sounds so incredibly awesome! Ugh, I don't want this film to have mixed reviews. I want it to be unanimously praised so Harvey will stop screwing around!


It already has mixed reviews and it will have other mixed reviews. Harvey has simply better Oscar material.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It already has mixed reviews and it will have other mixed reviews. Harvey has simply better Oscar material.



Where it matters it didn't. 92% and 85% doesn't mean "mixed" as far as I'm concerned, it means very positive reviews. Macbeth might not be AMPAS material but don't say it has mixed reviews. Crap films have been nominted to the Oscars before. Those amazing reviews the movie received so far won't give it nods but they make it a respectable adaptation.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/macbeth_2015

http://www.metacritic.com/movie/macbeth-2015


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Morgane said:


> It already has mixed reviews and it will have other mixed reviews. Harvey has simply better Oscar material.


 
Who said anything about Oscars, because I didn't. There is more to making money off a film than its Oscar chances. Harvey likes collecting Oscars, but he's also a businessman whose business is film distribution. I'm talking about him being stupid with the release, because I feel like he's going to try and be "creative" with the distro like he was with Snowpiercer. Which he only did because he felt like people were too stupid to get it. I suspect he thinks the same thing about Macbeth, and that's so annoying.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Where it matters it didn't. 92% and 85% doesn't mean "mixed" as far as I'm concerned, it means very positive reviews. Macbeth might not be AMPAS material but don't say it has mixed reviews. Crap films have been nominted to the Oscars before. Those amazing reviews the movie received so far won't give it nods but they make it a respectable adaptation.
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/macbeth_2015
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/movie/macbeth-2015



We've already discussed it.We know that some American critics didn't like it. They will review it when  it will be released. I know that some British critics didn't like it.There are 13 reviews on Rotten Tomatoes,they are very positive, of course,and I hope it will sit at an 80%,but it wasn't unanimously praised.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Who said anything about Oscars, because I didn't. There is more to making money off a film than its Oscar chances. Harvey likes collecting Oscars, but he's also a businessman whose business is film distribution. I'm talking about him being stupid with the release, because I feel like he's going to try and be "creative" with the distro like he was with Snowpiercer. Which he only did because he felt like people were too stupid to get it. I suspect he thinks the same thing about Macbeth, and that's so annoying.


Yes,he's a businessnan,but October,November,December are crowded months and he usually releases and promotes his Oscar contenders.If he doesn't release it in December,I  don't think it will have a limited release in July..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> We've already discussed it.We know that some American critics didn't like it. They will review it when  it will be released. I know that some British critics didn't like it.There are 13 reviews on Rotten Tomatoes,they are very positive, of course,and I hope it will sit at an 80%,but it wasn't unanimously praised.



The way you say it, it seems the film got mixed reviews and it isn't true. Based on many reviews from RT and MC, if has a very positive reception. I know we've talked about this already but you insist in saying Macbeth had a mixed reception and I don't agree with you. Of course is wasn't praised by everyone, this happens to basically all films. It's impossible to please every single person. It happened with Frank, already with Jobs, even 12 Years a Slave had negative reviews. What I mean is that, in general, Macbeth has been pretty well received. And for a Shakespeare's adaptation, this is amazing.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael playing the jerks we love to hate  Just while we don't have some new pics in Canada...


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Michael playing the jerks we love to hate  Just while we don't have some new pics in Canada...


 Sexy babe


----------



## mia1985

wow ! He really is scary as Macbeth.
Can't wait for this movie.


----------



## bhb2014

mia1985 said:


> wow ! He really is scary as Macbeth.
> Can't wait for this movie.



Yeah, he scared me a lot on the trailer. It will be interesting to see this. But IMO, although he is scary, the script manages to show his human side, of a man who suffers after losing a child and who is tired and stressed because of the war and sees an opportunity to make things better


----------



## Katespadegurl

http://******/1OmWjf9 

Don't know if the link will work, but Jennifer Lawrence will join Fassy and Munn for The Big Lebowski live read! The article states that the XMen cast will be there! Awesome!


----------



## mollie12

I hope they have better chemistry there than they do on screen.


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> I hope they have better chemistry there than they do on screen.



I guess I'm one of those peple who thought they had good chemistry on screen. Go figure.


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> I guess I'm one of those peple who thought they had good chemistry on screen. Go figure.



I should clarify that they have a decent rapport in XMFC when he's treating her like his little sister.   But they're both sort of dead when trying to force a romantic/tense moment.  It's all subjective.  We've discussed his chemistry with other actors & some people criticize dynamics I think are fantastic or like an interplay with an actor/actress that I think sucks.


----------



## mollie12

I wonder what the press situation around this live read is going to be?  If they had announced JLaw earlier, I bet it would have been way more gonzo.


----------



## Katespadegurl

mollie12 said:


> I wonder what the press situation around this live read is going to be?  If they had announced JLaw earlier, I bet it would have been way more gonzo.



It's more of a closed set I think? Like I don't think any official press is going to be there except for the fans who bought the tickets. It's like going to a concert.


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> I should clarify that they have a decent rapport in XMFC when he's treating her like his little sister.   But they're both sort of dead when trying to force a romantic/tense moment.  It's all subjective.  We've discussed his chemistry with other actors & some people criticize dynamics I think are fantastic or like an interplay with an actor/actress that I think sucks.



I wasn't criticizing what you said. I just felt that it was interesting enough for me to think about it. I guess I never thought about it before because it was fine to me.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> I wonder what the press situation around this live read is going to be?  If they had announced JLaw earlier, I bet it would have been way more gonzo.


 
That's how he (Jason Reitman) does it for the LA live reads... the cast isn't announced until just before. In fact, not even the movies are announced when people buy tickets, so these Montreal people got way more upfront by knowing not only which film, but also Fassbender, lol. Lucky bastards. I'm sure there will be press though.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I hope they have better chemistry there than they do on screen.



Michael had better chemistry with other actresses but on the second X-Men it was fine. In the first one it was weird cause he looked 35 and she looked 19 but now it's ok.


----------



## Morgane

Katespadegurl said:


> It's more of a closed set I think? Like I don't think any official press is going to be there except for the fans who bought the tickets. It's like going to a concert.


We'll probably see some pics,tweets,I don't  think it will get great press coverage.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Morgane said:


> We'll probably see some pics,tweets,I don't  think it will get great press coverage.



Yeah it will basically be like a person going to a concert.


----------



## Lou9

I need somebody to periscope it. 

kiddingnotkidding


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Katespadegurl said:


> Yeah it will basically be like a person going to a concert.


 
You know that members of the press do attend concerts so they can review them, right? There's always some kind of press at the LA ones, plus this one has Fassy and JLaw. I think for SAG reasons they can't film anything, but someone will probably write something about it.


----------



## Katespadegurl

Kyoko Karenina said:


> You know that members of the press do attend concerts so they can review them, right? There's always some kind of press at the LA ones, plus this one has Fassy and JLaw. I think for SAG reasons they can't film anything, but someone will probably write something about it.



Oh right! Lmao I don't read these types of reviews, but we'll probably see them later. I wish I lived in Montreal *sigh*


----------



## miasharma

Katespadegurl said:


> http://******/1OmWjf9
> 
> Don't know if the link will work, but Jennifer Lawrence will join Fassy and Munn for The Big Lebowski live read! The article states that the XMen cast will be there! Awesome!


This is gonna be so cool!! I have never been to a "live read" thing so I hope some fan somewhere records it and puts it on youtube lol. 

Andddd, kinda wish it was James not Jennifer with Michael. Jennifer can get kind of annoying sometimes ugh.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> This is gonna be so cool!! I have never been to a "live read" thing so I hope some fan somewhere records it and puts it on youtube lol.
> 
> Andddd, kinda wish it was James not Jennifer with Michael. Jennifer can get kind of annoying sometimes ugh.



I have, it's cool  I love J-Law, I'm very excited to see this happening on Friday LOL They have a nice relationship.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I have, it's cool  I love J-Law, I'm very excited to see this happening on Friday LOL They have a nice relationship.


yeah I like their relationship too but Jlaw can overshadow other people sometimes, better not overshadow Fassy on friday!! Lolol

Wonder where Michael is these days, I hope in Montreal filming tons of scenes for Apocalypse haha. He must be starting to get really busy producing AC too


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> yeah I like their relationship too but Jlaw can overshadow other people sometimes, better not overshadow Fassy on friday!! Lolol
> 
> Wonder where Michael is these days, I hope in Montreal filming tons of scenes for Apocalypse haha. He must be starting to get really busy producing AC too



Both will be fine! =)

He is in Canada probably. It seems they have a lot to shoot until late August. Then he'll have like three films at TIFF, then start AC in UK, then promote Macbeth in UK, Jobs in US, shoot AC again. Then promote Jobs in UK, Macbeth in US (I Hope!), finish AC...his mutant powers will be needed!


----------



## bhb2014

It's today!  Can't wait to see Michael and J-Law doing this. Hope people enjoy it!


----------



## mollie12

I forgot--what time is the live-read happening today?


----------



## Katespadegurl

mollie12 said:


> I forgot--what time is the live-read happening today?



9:30 Est


----------



## FassbenderLover

Crossing fingers they will tape it


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Lou9

I can't post pictures now, but do the ones on Twitter really show Michael going on stage in boxers? With a robe and t-shirt, but still...

That's public indecency with what he's working with.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

FassbenderLover said:


> Crossing fingers they will tape it



I don't know if they can. They can't tape the LA ones anyway because of some SAG bs. But maybe the rules are different because Canada? I doubt it though. But here's a picture!


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I can't post pictures now, but do the ones on Twitter really show Michael going on stage in boxers? With a robe and t-shirt, but still...
> 
> That's public indecency with what he's working with.


Bermuda shorts,I think...


----------



## Morgane

> fassbender as lebowski is a bit like frank. Fassbender is smoking something on-stage. A joint? Will tell ya when the fumes travel.


:d


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I don't know if they can. They can't tape the LA ones anyway because of some SAG bs. But maybe the rules are different because Canada? I doubt it though. But here's a picture!



Loved the pic Kyoko, thanks! Want more! =)


----------



## Katespadegurl

According to tweets, it seems like Michael and Jennifer are smoking weed. LOLLLL


----------



## Morgane

> jennifer lawrence rolling a cigarette for michael fassbender during #thebiglebowski live script read in #montreal.





> fassbender's doing the porno music for logjammin' #lebowskiliveread


:d


----------



## Katespadegurl

He looks high lollll. If you guys want a play by play of what's going on at the live read, follow @joblocom on Twitter.


----------



## miasharma

Omg apparently Michael was hitting the blunt hard tonight hahahaha he is so cute, I can't with him &#128514;


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2015/jul/25/michael-fassbender-really-pulls-the-big-lebowski-live-read-together

Nice reading


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2015/jul/25/michael-fassbender-really-pulls-the-big-lebowski-live-read-together
> 
> Nice reading



LOL thanks! Michael really got into his character 

More pics from Instagram!


----------



## Allie28

Fassy looks great!  Looks like the reading was a success and a good time was had by all!  Oh, to have been there....


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> Fassy looks great!  Looks like the reading was a success and a good time was had by all!  Oh, to have been there....



Yeah, everyone had a blast, including Michael  Great to see him so happy! Loves his outfit by the way LOL Was he wearing havaianas?


----------



## Hackensack

He needs to make a comedy.  Not a romcom.  Not one with a plastic head and an unhappy ending.  Just a comedy!


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> He needs to make a comedy.  Not a romcom.  Not one with a plastic head and an unhappy ending.  Just a comedy!



Agree! Would love to see him in a pure comedy, he is so funny! Amazing in dramas but please make us laugh more on screen!


----------



## fassfas

Hackensack said:


> He needs to make a comedy.  Not a romcom.  Not one with a plastic head and an unhappy ending.  Just a comedy!



I totally agree with this. Michael has made some very heavy films, but he has also proven that he has a great sense of humor and very good comedic timing.


----------



## mchris55

Well, this should help pave the way for him to be considered for one. Hopefully, he gets sent some smart comedic scripts now.


----------



## mollie12

TBH, the impression I got from a bunch of tweets was that he was fine but nothing special.  The real stars of the night were the comedians (Patton Oswalt, Mae Whitman, TJ Miller).


----------



## libeth

They had fun!  http://variety.com/2015/scene/news/...fassbender-big-lebowski-live-read-1201548610/


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Here's more about last night's live read:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-fassbender-jennifer-lawrence-participate-811121

http://variety.com/2015/scene/news/...fassbender-big-lebowski-live-read-1201548610/

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...nce-michael-fassbender-big-lebowski-live-read

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...ence_smoke_on_stage_a_big_lebowski_table.html

http://www.mtv.com/news/2223689/jennifer-lawrence-the-big-lebowski-staged-reading/

It sounds like it was so much fun, and I am so annoyed by that! Why couldn't this have been here?!!!! I actually saw The Big Lebowski when he did that one at LACMA and it was good, but Fassbender >>>>>>>>> than Seth Rogen any day (Seth Rogen was The Dude). Damn you Jason Reitman!


----------



## bhb2014

So happy for Michael! Now Hollywood: let's give the man a good role in a comedy?


----------



## Ms Kiah

I wish I could have seen this. I love his genuine smile. 

It would be great if he found a quality comedic role but unfortunately they're few and far between.


----------



## SusanBeach

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=410527275819382

I don´t understand Italian but I think this picture is from the after party 
A little confusing because I read that someone said that Michael went to the after party dressed in the bathrobe?!


----------



## libeth

The pic is from the after party.  https://instagram.com/p/5jvbMgmZ4i/


SusanBeach said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=410527275819382
> 
> I don´t understand Italian but I think this picture is from the after party
> A little confusing because I read that *someone said that Michael went to the after party dressed in the bathrobe*?!


----------



## italian style

Yes they say it was last friday after the reading...


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=410527275819382
> 
> I don´t understand Italian but I think this picture is from the after party
> A little confusing because I read that someone said that Michael went to the after party dressed in the bathrobe?!



Well, he either changed his clothes or this is an old pic. Cute anyway! Thanks Susan!


----------



## bhb2014

The pic


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=410527275819382
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t understand Italian but I think this picture is from the after party
> 
> A little confusing because I read that someone said that Michael went to the after party dressed in the bathrobe?!




Who said Michael went to the after party in a bathrobe? Sounds very unlikely... If this pic is indeed from the after party then it seems like the source is lying!


----------



## miasharma

SusanBeach said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=410527275819382
> 
> I don´t understand Italian but I think this picture is from the after party
> A little confusing because I read that someone said that Michael went to the after party dressed in the bathrobe?!



Lol he is looking good! And tan too, although I think that is just the lighting Hahahah 

He looks like he is always down for the fun time!


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> I wish I could have seen this. I love his genuine smile.
> 
> It would be great if he found a quality comedic role but unfortunately they're few and far between.



Right!! He always has the biggest smile on his face when he is hanging out with people he actually likes/enjoys. I wish I could have gone to this live read things, never been to one. I heard the lines for tickets/to get in were out of control!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> So happy for Michael! Now Hollywood: let's give the man a good role in a comedy?



Comedy is good and everything but I really want to see Michael in a scary movie, like insidious or the conjuring. He was in that one scary movie with superman (whatever that guys name is) but that didn't do it for me haahha


----------



## Ms Kiah

Blood Creek. I forgot about that gem.

I could see him in a noir but not an out and out scary movie.


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2015/jul/25/michael-fassbender-really-pulls-the-big-lebowski-live-read-together
> 
> Nice reading





> Fassbender is not an actor best known for laughs, or indeed for less than intense performances, but from the moment he came on stage in shorts and bathrobe, it was clear he comedy was well in his repertoire. He slurred away convincingly, aided by drinks and unusually pungent cigarettes (Oswalt made reference to his co-star&#8217;s admirably method approach). *Fassbender&#8217;s fine singing voice even made an appearance as he delivered a couple of lines from Kenny Rogers and the First Edition&#8217;s &#8216;Just Dropped In&#8217; to the delighted crowd.*





Is Alicia or Mae Whitman the girl between the blonde women?


----------



## Morgane

The audio is pretty good:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=hAQOJEjrF98


----------



## bhb2014

Some oldies of Michael partying


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Is Alicia or Mae Whitman the girl between the blonde women?



It was probably Mae! She was one of the readers on the panel. I didn't see any pics of AV on Twitter or Instagram, I doubt she was at the thing.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> It was probably Mae! She was one of the readers on the panel. I didn't see any pics of AV on Twitter or Instagram, I doubt she was at the thing.



Who's Mae?


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Who's Mae?



Mae Whitman...She was on a TV show called parenthood in America, among other things! Very fine actress


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Who's Mae?



She was the President's daughter in Independence Day and Sandra Bullock's daughter in Hope Floats, but she's all grown up now. I think she was in that Parenthood show, but I don't watch it.

http://m.imdb.com/name/nm0926165/


----------



## bhb2014

I see...but why was she there? Is she friends of anyone in X-Men? Or she just happened to be there?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> I see...but why was she there? Is she friends of anyone in X-Men? Or she just happened to be there?



Oh, lol. She was in the live read I think. Or she's friends with Reitman because she's done a bunch of them for him. But I think she was in it.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I see...but why was she there? Is she friends of anyone in X-Men? Or she just happened to be there?



Lol probably because reitman asked her or something. There were other people on the panel not related to XMen


----------



## bhb2014

Cool!


----------



## Lou9

I think the photo of Michael with Jeff Ross and the other comedian, as well as another that is on Twitter featuring Jimmy Carr, is from Saturday night in Montreal, at another Just For Laughs event, as opposed to the Big Lebowski after party. 

There was also another tweet without a picture where someone claimed to have run into Michael in an elevator at 4am Sunday morning.


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> I think the photo of Michael with Jeff Ross and the other comedian, as well as another that is on Twitter featuring Jimmy Carr, is from Saturday night in Montreal, at another Just For Laughs event, as opposed to the Big Lebowski after party.
> 
> There was also another tweet without a picture where someone claimed to have run into Michael in an elevator at 4am Sunday morning.


oh very cool! Someone on here said he was wearing his robe at the after party too so the black jacket pics are probably from saturday night! LOL fassy is living it up in Montreal! Glad to hear hahaha


----------



## SusanBeach

Ok, different nights, now I don´t have to be confused. 
I read about the bathrobe in an another forum, I think there are some people that posts regularly in both threads.


----------



## Lou9

> K Trevor Wilson &#8207;@KTrevorWilson  22h
> Here I am with little sis @bwilso, Michael "Magneto" Fassbender and @jimmycarr is working the camera


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


>



Thanks! He looks great


----------



## bhb2014




----------



## FassbenderLover

These pictures of Michael are looking so scrumptious


----------



## bhb2014

Singer's Instagram 

https://instagram.com/p/5kgjGkRDzU/?taken-by=bryanjaysinger


----------



## bhb2014

Trailer for documentary The Man In The Machine, coming out one month before Jobs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrlPyKxdMX4


----------



## mollie12

Well, this is a surprise. 

Steve Jobs is the centerpiece selection for the New York Film Festival.  From the press release:



> New York Film Festival Director and Selection Committee Chair Kent Jones said: &#8220;You hear that a bio of Steve Jobs is being produced, and of course you see multiple possible movies in your head . . . but not this one. Steve Jobs is dramatically concentrated, yet beautifully expansive; it&#8217;s extremely sharp; it&#8217;s wildly entertaining, and the actors just soar&#8211;you can feel their joy as they bite into their material.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I am honored that our film has been selected as the Centrepiece of this year&#8217;s festival,&#8221; said Boyle. &#8220;And thrilled and terrified too, unlike the subject of our film, who would have taken the whole thing very much in his stride. Steve Jobs was a thoroughly contradictory and complex character who forged our digital age. He&#8217;s the kind of brilliant, flawed character that Shakespeare would have relished writing about, and storytellers of all kinds will be fashioning and re-fashioning the mythology of the digital revolution for generations to come. I hope that festivalgoers enjoy our take.&#8221;
> 
> Sorkin and Boyle have created a dynamically character-driven portrait of the co-founder of Apple, weaving the multiple threads of their protagonist&#8217;s life into three daringly extended backstage scenes, as Jobs prepares to launch the first Macintosh, the NeXT workstation, and the iMac. The film is a dazzlingly executed cross-hatched portrait of Jobs, set against the changing fortunes and circumstances of the home computer industry and the ascendancy of branding, of products, and of oneself.



http://www.thewrap.com/danny-boyles-steve-jobs-named-centerpiece-of-new-york-film-festival/


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Well, this is a surprise.
> 
> Steve Jobs is the centerpiece selection for the New York Film Festival.  From the press release:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/danny-boyles-steve-jobs-named-centerpiece-of-new-york-film-festival/



Awesome! But they only mention a screening, not premiere or anything. Jobs will either be at Venice or TIFF first. 

I wonder when Studiocanal will hold Macbeth's premiere in London though...it has an October 2nd release. Guess Michael will start AC, promote Macbeth for like one or two days and then go to US for a huge press-junket for Jobs. Wow!


----------



## mchris55

For some reason I lean towards TIFF, but I guess we will know tomorrow.


----------



## mollie12

I was just thinking...

In 2013, with The Counselor/12YAS, he actually started meeting journalists and doing photoshoots a couple months in advance of the premieres, while still shooting X-Men.  And there was that kerfuffle over his comments about the Oscars.  I expect a similar scenario will occur this year; he'll have features in the works for US/UK GQ/Esquire magazines within the next couple weeks.  I hope he can retain his own humor and personality while also...considering his comments a bit better.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, tomorrow we'll know  but we can't forget that they announce a lot of films but not all of them. So if Macbeth, TLBO and TAU aren't mentioned tomorrow, they might be on the following weeks. Excited! 

True mollie, he can start promoting Macbeth earlier so he has more time to promote Jobs in October. Studiocanal might even hold a premiere in mid-September, when he's over there for AC. I remember that the Counselor was released in late October in US and mid November in UK and London's premiere was held on Octobe 3rd.


----------



## mchris55

Yes, I know that they don't release everything tomorrow, but I figure they want to get major bang for their PR money tomorrow because they know all eyes will be on them. 

I have no hope for Macbeth. TIFF is Canada, that is Weinstein distribution territory. Wouldn't he have the ultimate control over when it premiered in the US and Canada?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mchris55 said:


> For some reason I lean towards TIFF, but I guess we will know tomorrow.



Me too.


----------



## Lou9

Oh God. The Centerpiece at NYFF is the kiss of death!

*plays Taps for Michael's Oscar chances*


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Oh God. The Centerpiece at NYFF is the kiss of death!
> 
> *plays Taps for Michael's Oscar chances*



As much as I'm not excited for Jobs, I think Michael will get a nod  Chances of Boyle/Sorkin fail are like 5%.



> I have no hope for Macbeth. TIFF is Canada, that is Weinstein distribution territory. Wouldn't he have the ultimate control over when it premiered in the US and Canada?



The biggest films will be announced tomorrow, I agree. IMO, Macbeth will be there, so as TLBO and Jobs. Weinstein doesn't care but Studiocanal does and a lot so I'm sure they'll manage to put it there. Besides, Marion has been in five films screened at TIFF since 2006, they would love to have her over there again 

Good luck Michael, you'll be busy as hell!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> Oh God. The Centerpiece at NYFF is the kiss of death!
> 
> *plays Taps for Michael's Oscar chances*




Yeah, so I've read.. Also the rule is the Centrepiece film has to be a World Premiere, so Steve Jobs won't be at TIFF. Michael is not at his happiest promoting films so I wouldn't expect him to do more than the minimum. He has the perfect excuse filming AC in London too [emoji6]


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, so I've read.. Also the rule is the Centrepiece film has to be a World Premiere, so Steve Jobs won't be at TIFF. Michael is not at his happiest promoting films so I wouldn't expect him to do more than the minimum. He has the perfect excuse filming AC in London too [emoji6]


 


> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...nds-nyff-centerpiece-spot-20150727-story.html
> 
> Notably, while the NYFF's centerpiece spot often goes to a world premiere of a buzzed-about end-of-year movie, *"Steve Jobs" is not listed as a world premiere*, and will likely bow at another of the prestigious North American fall festivals, such as Toronto or Telluride.


 
They would have for sure listed it as a premiere in the press release (probably mentioning it more than once, lol). And I seriously doubt any film festival has a hard and fast rule about premieres. It's not always easy to get the films they want, and even when they do get the films sometimes that film's team will get back to them letting them know a bigger or more important festival or an earlier festival is interested and then _boom_, no more premiere. Sure, they all _want_ premieres, but I think programmers make up the "rules" as they go, based on what they can get.

Anyway, I think it's interesting that the LA Times doesn't think this will be at Venice (I just can't see it, myself), but could be at Telluride, which is also difficult for me to see, for whatever reason. IDK, but Steve Jobs just seems like such a TIFF kind of film.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, so I've read.. Also the rule is the Centrepiece film has to be a World Premiere, so Steve Jobs won't be at TIFF. Michael is not at his happiest promoting films so I wouldn't expect him to do more than the minimum. He has the perfect excuse filming AC in London too [emoji6]



No, the rule is that at least 2 out of 3 of the galas (opening, centerpiece, closing) have to be premieres.  And since the press release doesn't mention that Jobs is a premiere, while The Walk and Miles Ahead are, that means it's a safe bet Jobs will show up at TIFF/Telluride.

ETA: and Kyoko answered just before me.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, so I've read.. Also the rule is the Centrepiece film has to be a World Premiere, so Steve Jobs won't be at TIFF. *Michael is not at his happiest promoting films so I wouldn't expect him to do more than the minimum.* He has the perfect excuse filming AC in London too [emoji6]


 
Also, if the bolded is true, then ugh at Fassbender. Promoting films is part of his damn job, and he should be happy to do so because the only way he continues to get paid is if people go see his movies so he continues to get cast! I can get not liking the promotion part, because every job has unlikable aspects and promotion can be grueling, but I really dislike when actors are so full of themselves they do only the bare minimum, if that. It reeks of entitlement to me. Like, the only reason you are a multi-millionaire right now is because fans went to go see your movies, so you got paid more as you gained more fans and popularity. Promotion is for those fans. This mindset irks me, and I easily believe it's one MF has, because he does seem to do the bare minimum promotion-wise for his little indies (where the return isn't so great because he's not getting paid a lot, it's not an ongoing franchise), when often the only reason they cast a star with a name in a small film is so they can get more and better promotion!


----------



## Katespadegurl

Idk why he didn't promote Slow West tbh, he only did like 2 interviews for this. Idk if he doesn't like it, but he seems to do the best he can when promoting indie films, I think he does it depending on his schedule (and if he's up to it). He did that with Frank. We all know he promotes his big films such as XMen and all of McQueens films, etc.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> No, the rule is that at least 2 out of 3 of the galas (opening, centerpiece, closing) have to be premieres.  And since the press release doesn't mention that Jobs is a premiere, while The Walk and Miles Ahead are, that means it's a safe bet Jobs will show up at TIFF/Telluride.
> 
> ETA: and Kyoko answered just before me.



If Jobs was a world premiere they would have mentioned. Since it isn't, we'll definitely see it at TIFF. Telluride I don't know...Social Network premiered at NYFF, while Moneyball premiered at TIFF and 127 Hours premiered at Telluride. Let's see what happens. When will they announce Telluride's lineup? It's like a week or a few days before the festival?


----------



## Lou9

There is no way he isn't going to have a heavy promotion schedule for Steve Jobs. It's part of the game, whether he likes doing it or not, and I'm sure it is part of his contract. This is a prestige picture for Universal during a big year for the studio. Plus Rudin, Boyle and Sorkin (however reluctantly) gave him this chance and not for him to do it and let it fly on his own.

He'll be out there for it, along with Winslet, who will teach him the ropes of how to really run an Oscar campaign. And I expect Sorkin to be doing a lot of press to make up for those Sony emails.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Idk why he didn't promote Slow West tbh, he only did like 2 interviews for this. Idk if he doesn't like it, but he seems to do the best he can when promoting indie films, I think he does it depending on his schedule (and if he's up to it). He did that with Frank. We all know he promotes his big films such as XMen and all of McQueens films, etc.



He was shooting Jobs when Slow West premiered at Sundance and other festivals. But he did a few interviews when it was released on theaters. It's a small film, we can't forget about that. 

Like I said many times before, when an actor chooses to make many films in a row, eventually when one of them comes out, he will be shooting another one. Michael knows that. Last year he shot three films but by the time Frank was released he still hadn't started TLBO. When Cannes happened, he didn't have to shoot a lof of scenes for X-Men. When he was promoting 12 Years and The Counselor, he still hadn't started Slow West...it's just a matter of schedule, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> There is no way he isn't going to have a heavy promotion schedule for Steve Jobs. It's part of the game, whether he likes doing it or not, and I'm sure it is part of his contract. This is a prestige picture for Universal during a big year for the studio. Plus Rudin, Boyle and Sorkin (however reluctantly) gave him this chance and not for him to do it and let it fly on his own.
> 
> He'll be out there for it, along with Winslet, who will teach him the ropes of how to really run an Oscar campaign. And I expect Sorkin to be doing a lot of press to make up for those Sony emails.



Now Sorkin will say "Michael is an amazing actor, his time has come", "He was the perfect choice to play Jobs and blablabla". The press will forget about the "who the hell is Fassbender?" or Universal will gently tell journalists to avoid the subject. Oh Hollywood


----------



## Lou9

Katespadegurl said:


> Idk why he didn't promote Slow West tbh, he only did like 2 interviews for this. Idk if he doesn't like it, but he seems to do the best he can when promoting indie films, I think he does it depending on his schedule (and if he's up to it). He did that with Frank. We all know he promotes his big films such as XMen and all of McQueens films, etc.



He did some more promotion for it in the UK. I think the deal with the A24/DirecTV, which basically ruled out box office receipts in the US, cut down on the promotion of Slow West overall. There was no incentive for them to pay for a promotional tour. It sounds like he was expected at Sundance for the premiere (Variety and others promoted interviews), but he got stuck on the Steve Jobs set.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> There is no way he isn't going to have a heavy promotion schedule for Steve Jobs. It's part of the game, whether he likes doing it or not, and I'm sure it is part of his contract. This is a prestige picture for Universal during a big year for the studio. Plus Rudin, Boyle and Sorkin (however reluctantly) gave him this chance and not for him to do it and let it fly on his own.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be out there for it, along with Winslet, who will teach him the ropes of how to really run an Oscar campaign. And I expect Sorkin to be doing a lot of press to make up for those Sony emails.




We'll see... I predict he will do what he has to but no more. The producers are also aware of Macbeth opening in London on 2 October and his AC commitments... Why do you think he would want to learn how to run an Oscar campaign? I get the distinct feeling that his fans are more invested in him winning an Oscar than he is!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> We'll see... I predict he will do what he has to but no more. The producers are also aware of Macbeth opening in London on 2 October and his AC commitments... Why do you think he would want to learn how to run an Oscar campaign? I get the distinct feeling that his fans are more invested in him winning an Oscar than he is!


Oh, he wants to win an Oscar all right. He wouldn't have gotten so butt hurt when he wasn't even nominated, then acted so spiteful about campaigning during 12YAS. You don't react like that if you legit don't care. And he should care, an Oscar is one of the highest symbols of recognition in his chosen career, and everyone craves recognition. Anyone who doesn't is a liar or a sociopath, because recognition is a basic human desire. It's in Maslow's hierarchy of needs and everything!

As far as Frank... didn't he also bail on Sundance the year Frank premiered? If I remember, while they tried to play that off as "he got stuck on the set of Macbeth", what really happened was he had an urgent meeting with a Romanian in Italy, where he proceeded to hang out for a while, riding trains to Rome and chilling in hotels (knowledge courtesy of Madalina and Instagram!). And he couldn't even be bothered to actually talk on the phone when he was nominated for an Oscar, but did everything by text message. That's not really "doing everything", I don't think.

But I agree, he will for sure promote the hell out of Jobs. It's probably in his contract, so he'll have no choice!


----------



## mollie12

RE: Slow West and promotion


A24 actually has done great, creative marketing (including posters, graphics, etc.) for a lot of their films, including Locke, Under the Skin, Spring Breakers. 

Now look at the work they did for Slow West (posters, DVD cover).   I think it's very, very obvious that  they weren't allocating time or money for that film.  They dumped it VOD.  

So it's entirely possible that they just didn't want to pony up the cash or put in time for anything more than a 1-day press junket.  I wouldn't lay that completely at Michael's door.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lou9 said:


> He'll be out there for it, along with Winslet, who will teach him the ropes of how to really run an Oscar campaign. And I expect Sorkin to be doing a lot of press to make up for those Sony emails.


 
I missed this before, but OMG I would pay money to see him run a Kate Winslet style Oscar campaign! That would just be so epic. Because Winslet is an epic campaigner! And yes, I agree about Sorkin. He's such a sycophant anyway, he will definitely be making up for those emails.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> RE: Slow West and promotion
> 
> 
> A24 actually has done great, creative marketing (including posters, graphics, etc.) for a lot of their films, including Locke, Under the Skin, Spring Breakers.
> 
> Now look at the work they did for Slow West (posters, DVD cover).   I think it's very, very obvious that  they weren't allocating time or money for that film.  They dumped it VOD.
> 
> So it's entirely possible that they just didn't want to pony up the cash or put in time for anything more than a 1-day press junket.  I wouldn't lay that completely at Michael's door.



A24 bought Slow West in a deal with DirecTV, which guaranteed that the film was released VOD more than an month before it hit theaters. This greatly limited the number of theaters what would even pick it up for a run. They went all in on VOD. For TAU, on the other hand, A24 has exclusive rights, so we should see a more traditional promotion campaign.

For Frank, Michael didn't go to Sundance (for whatever reason), but he went to the New York premier and did press, including an interview and performance on Colbert.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Oh, he wants to win an Oscar all right. He wouldn't have gotten so butt hurt when he wasn't even nominated, then acted so spiteful about campaigning during 12YAS. You don't react like that if you legit don't care. And he should care, an Oscar is one of the highest symbols of recognition in his chosen career, and everyone craves recognition. Anyone who doesn't is a liar or a sociopath, because recognition is a basic human desire. It's in Maslow's hierarchy of needs and everything!
> 
> As far as Frank... didn't he also bail on Sundance the year Frank premiered? If I remember, while they tried to play that off as "he got stuck on the set of Macbeth", what really happened was he had an urgent meeting with a Romanian in Italy, where he proceeded to hang out for a while, riding trains to Rome and chilling in hotels (knowledge courtesy of Madalina and Instagram!). And he couldn't even be bothered to actually talk on the phone when he was nominated for an Oscar, but did everything by text message. That's not really "doing everything", I don't think.
> 
> But I agree, he will for sure promote the hell out of Jobs. It's probably in his contract, so he'll have no choice!



Oh yeah, he was shooting Macbeth, another example of his busy schedule getting into the way of his new releases. But Frank he managed to promote in UK in early 2014 and then in August in US. He started shooting TAU after it and TLBO only in late September. This year he had problems cause Jobs took three months shooting, otherwise, I'm sure he would have attended Sundance and other premieres. He did almost attend Sundance, I remember journalists mentioning him but he couldn't make it.

By the time he signed for Jobs, he knew he would have to promote it like hell and he will, it's an Oscar-bait movie, he knew that since start. So yeah, he accepted this role because it was a pretty good one but also cause he wants to get more roles like that and an Oscar recognition or any other important award in showbiz would allow him to do that. Opportunities like this one don't appear all the time, it's his big shot  

Totally agree with you. Of course he cares, I don't understand why some fans find this a bad thing or a lit because he said he doesn't care. His actions show the opposite: first he campaigned for Shame, was snubbed and then ignored everything in 2014 because he was angry about not being nominated. How many amazing actors campaigned like hell to win the Oscar so they could have major roles in Hollywood? Redmayne, Marion...nothing bad with that.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Oh God. The Centerpiece at NYFF is the kiss of death!
> 
> *plays Taps for Michael's Oscar chances*


If it's not a world premiere,it doesn't matter,honestly.The Walk and Miles Ahead are world premieres,at least. I think it will premiere at TIFF,Telluride or Venice.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Oh, he wants to win an Oscar all right. He wouldn't have gotten so butt hurt when he wasn't even nominated, then acted so spiteful about campaigning during 12YAS. You don't react like that if you legit don't care. And he should care, an Oscar is one of the highest symbols of recognition in his chosen career, and everyone craves recognition. Anyone who doesn't is a liar or a sociopath, because recognition is a basic human desire. It's in Maslow's hierarchy of needs and everything!
> 
> As far as Frank... didn't he also bail on Sundance the year Frank premiered? If I remember, while they tried to play that off as "he got stuck on the set of Macbeth", what really happened was he had an urgent meeting with a Romanian in Italy, where he proceeded to hang out for a while, riding trains to Rome and chilling in hotels (knowledge courtesy of Madalina and Instagram!). *And he couldn't even be bothered to actually talk on the phone when he was nominated for an Oscar, but did everything by text message. *That's not really "doing everything", I don't think.
> But I agree, he will for sure promote the hell out of Jobs. It's probably in his contract, so he'll have no choice!


But,seriously,what do we really know about these people? 
Gleeson didn't attend the Sundance premiere either. His presence there was not necessary. He did what he had to do when the movie was released.


> That's not really "doing everything", I don't think.


Actually he did  EVERYTHING,more than what other "serious"  actors would have done.
You probably didn't see his performance on The Colbert Report....


----------



## pearlyqueen

He campaigned for Shame because he allowed himself to be sucked into the superficiality and not only regrets it but was annoyed with himself for doing it. He's made it very clear that he won't make the same mistake again. Why doubt him? He knows his own mind and motivation better than anyone else. Oscars, celebrity etc are all superficial and from what I can see are far more important to Americans who are sold the vibe that they matter. Michael is not American, his values are from the European tradition. He's an actor who loves his craft but doesn't crave the rest of it. Take a step back - it looks to me like many are applying their personal values to someone they have never met in this instance.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> RE: Slow West and promotion
> 
> 
> A24 actually has done great, creative marketing (including posters, graphics, etc.) for a lot of their films, including Locke, Under the Skin, Spring Breakers.
> 
> Now look at the work they did for Slow West (posters, DVD cover).   I think it's very, very obvious that  they weren't allocating time or money for that film.  They dumped it VOD.
> 
> *So it's entirely possible that they just didn't want to pony up the cash or put in time for anything more than a 1-day press junket.  I wouldn't lay that completely at Michael's door.*



This.


----------



## bhb2014

According to Guardian, Jobs will bypass Toronto and Venice, probably screening at Telluride only.

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jul/27/danny-boyle-steve-jobs-new-york-film-fest


----------



## Lou9

If the Guardian is right, they are looking for positive media/critic buzz from Telluride to get Oscar talk and box office going before a big New York premier at NYFF. They don't want to get caught in The Walk's shadow (who knows if it will be any good, but it will be a spectacle). 

We'll see in about an hour.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> If the Guardian is right, they are looking for positive media/critic buzz from Telluride to get Oscar talk and box office going before a big New York premier at NYFF. They don't want to get caught in The Walk's shadow (who knows if it will be any good, but it will be a spectacle).
> 
> We'll see in about an hour.



No special presentation for Michael's films. Waiting for further premieres!


----------



## Lou9

Wow, no Michael. Not even TLBO. Delayed until next year?


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Wow, no Michael. Not even TLBO. Delayed until next year?



I have been thinking of a 2016 release for TLBO for some time now.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I have been thinking of a 2016 release for TLBO for some time now.



TIFF still has many films to announce, let's wait  But IMO, the smart decision is to release it in 2016, Michael, Vikander and Weisz already have films this year.

I think Steve Jobs will be at Telluride but it will skip Toronto. I don't know about Venice...


----------



## mollie12

Pushing back The Light Between Oceans premiere makes sense, but I'm starting to think Trespass Against Us must be ****, which is disappointing.  That was toward the top of my list of most anticipated Michael films.  Certainly more than Macbeth/Jobs.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Pushing back The Light Between Oceans premiere makes sense, but I'm starting to think Trespass Against Us must be ****, which is disappointing.  That was toward the top of my list of most anticipated Michael films.  Certainly more than Macbeth/Jobs.



The only thing that gives me hope about TAU at this point is that A24 bought its distribution outright. They, and StudioCanal, have to have some kind of plan for it.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Pushing back The Light Between Oceans premiere makes sense, but I'm starting to think Trespass Against Us must be ****, which is disappointing.  That was toward the top of my list of most anticipated Michael films.  Certainly more than Macbeth/Jobs.



TAU can still be there, TIFF has many other movies to announce  A24 already bought its rights and I've only read positive things about footage that was screened. But it can follow Slow West's steps and go to Sundance too.

I'm curious about Weinstein...a lot of mistery concerning his films. No Lion, Macbeth, Adam Jones, Tulip Fever and even Carol. Maybe he'll screen some of them at Venice and Telluride? Or maybe they'll come at TIFF in the next weeks?


----------



## bhb2014

New pic of Macbeth in a Spanish magazine. Release on December 25th in Spain!

https://twitter.com/acontrafilms/status/624543928436568064


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> New pic of Macbeth in a Spanish magazine. Release on December 25th in Spain!
> 
> https://twitter.com/acontrafilms/status/624543928436568064



"In the Court of King Fassbender"?!  HELL YES! 

I hate you, Harvey.


----------



## mchris55

It's torture.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> "In the Court of King Fassbender"?!  HELL YES!
> 
> I hate you, Harvey.



King Fassbender was the perfect title 

I hate you, Harvey. [2] (for ignoring the film exists, I know it won't get any Oscar nod, it's Shakespeare).


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> King Fassbender was the perfect title
> 
> I hate you, Harvey. [2] (for ignoring the film exists, I know it won't get any Oscar nod, it's Shakespeare).



I don't care about the Oscars, I want to see it! There is ANOTHER screening in London tonight! 

I wonder if it will still be showing in France when I'm in Paris at the beginning of December...


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I don't care about the Oscars, I want to see it! There is ANOTHER screening in London tonight!
> 
> I wonder if it will still be showing in France when I'm in Paris at the beginning of December...



Yeah, if I just watch it I'll be happy. But to watch it I need Harvey to release it LOL 

Well, it has an October release in France, maybe you'll see it, maybe you won't, it depends on the success of the film.

Some tweets about the screening in London.



> Almost perfect... #macbeth
> 
> As a technical piece of filmmaking, nothing will come close to #Macbeth this year... cinematography, score, acting all flawless!
> 
> One tiny niggle, some of the raw emotion of the characters felt constrained by sticking to shakespearean language on one or two occasions...
> 
> Other than that, a breathtaking film... #Macbeth @StudioCanalUK
> 
> @Andreaxx2Andrea it's an interesting take on lady macbeth, not like I've seen before... #Macbeth
> 
> @Andreaxx2Andrea she's not really the puppet master, more a victim of the monster she created... Much more sympathetic then other versions



https://twitter.com/CiaranDunne



> Fassbender & Cotillard for Oscars. The production was incredible and costume by Jacqueline Durran was flawless. A must-see. #Macbeth



https://twitter.com/alicejrhowarth/status/626116973903089664



> Justin Kurzel's Macbeth is heart-poundingly #dope.



https://twitter.com/Frost_Ed/status/626116604242325504



> Oooooh Macbeth was very very very good.



https://twitter.com/samstuart92/status/626112925506400256


----------



## Hackensack

All these fantastic tweets just make me hate Harvey more.  And they also show the artificiality of the Oscars, as played by someone like Weinstein--the manipulation of release dates, the refusal to release so he can push something else, etc.


----------



## libeth

There's still Venice. Steve Jobs may go there. I believe there are more possibilities to see TLBO at Telluride but it may get a  Cannes/Berlin release. Tomorrow we'll know.


----------



## mchris55

This Macbeth stuff is just not right. 

Absolute power ....


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> There's still Venice. Steve Jobs may go there. I believe there are more possibilities to see TLBO at Telluride but it may get a  Cannes/Berlin release. Tomorrow we'll know.



Nah, Jobs won't be at Venice, at least I don't think so. Deadline already mentioned Danish Girl, besides the ones everybody predicts such as A Bigger Splash, Beasts Of No Nation, Spotlight, etc. I believe in Telluride for Jobs, following Boyle's 127 Hours in 2010. The Guardian mentioned this yesterday and it seems they got it right, let's confirm it tomorrow.

TLBO won't go to Telluride, it will have a TIFF release or only in 2016, at Berlin or Cannes.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> This Macbeth stuff is just not right.
> 
> Absolute power ....



There was an article on TheWrap in May, when Harvey presented his films for 2015, and the guy mentioned a November release for Macbeth in US. But this month is full.

http://www.movieinsider.com/movies/november/2015

The only good spots I see for it are on December 4th or 11th or October 30th.

http://www.movieinsider.com/movies/october/2015

http://www.movieinsider.com/movies/december/2015


----------



## mchris55

Unless other artists and critics beat the drum on this, it will be late December when Star Wars is out and the ten films due to be released on Christmas Day are out. That is how you can "justify" the treatment of this film.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Unless other artists and critics beat the drum on this, it will be late December when Star Wars is out and the ten films due to be released on Christmas Day are out. That is how you can "justify" the treatment of this film.



Even if people pressure him, he won't do anything. He put The Immigrant on his official campaign in December and because the film got nods for best actress and cinematography in many critics lists. That nod Marion got for Spirit Awards was pure merit and recognition. The way he treated that film was sad. His punishment? One Oscar, one big contender and an awful presentation at the Oscars for "Lost Stars" LOL

I don't expect the Oscar but I expect a decent treatment. He doesn't wanna camapign? Fine but he bought it, he has good reviews, just give it a normal promotion, win some money, praises and let people watch it, including me  He can win ten Oscars with Hateful Eight and Carol if he wants to but please don't treat Macbeth like crap.


----------



## bhb2014

> Incredible performances from the entire cast of #macbeth + completely worth the wait. Cheers @StudioCanalUK for a superb evening!



https://twitter.com/clara_gale/status/626147704343760896


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

I think Macbeth is another Snowpiercer, and Harvey's being a dick because Justin Kurzel didn't do what he wanted, or something like that. But at least it's getting amazing reviews! Hopefully Harvey will get over himself. Ugh, let me join the consensus of hate. 

And Steve Jobs really is going to Telluride? Hmm... they're really gunning for the Oscars I guess. I hope it's strong enough for that, because I still don't see it. Oh well.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I think Macbeth is another Snowpiercer, and Harvey's being a dick because Justin Kurzel didn't do what he wanted, or something like that. But at least it's getting amazing reviews! Hopefully Harvey will get over himself. Ugh, let me join the consensus of hate.
> 
> And Steve Jobs really is going to Telluride? Hmm... they're really gunning for the Oscars I guess. I hope it's strong enough for that, because I still don't see it. Oh well.



If I watch Macbeth, I'm happy. So Weinstein please release it this year! 

If it's not in Venice, which I really doubt, it will be at Telluride, as Guardian predicted. It seems they will skip TIFF and then go to NYFF before the release on October 9th. Let's see if the strategy will work. Jobs has Oscar written all over it, just see the names involved! It screams for it. But we have to see contenders, depending on how strong they are, Universal will need a very good B.O and rave reviews to be nominated.


----------



## mollie12

Apparently a Telluride berth for Jobs is still up in the air and NYFF may have just been cagey in not calling their screening of the film a premiere.  The Telluride program curators typically require the director to accompany the films they premiere and Boyle might be busy (?).   And Telluride doesn't lock down its schedule until days before the festival actually starts.   

So it's kind of a wait-and-see situation.


----------



## Lou9

If Telluride is uncertain, wouldn't they go to TIFF or wouldn't NYFF demand the World Premier it usually does for its Centerpiece? They could have waited for Universal to confirm so the press release didn't sound like such weak sauce and Univeral/Rudin/the film didn't look ridiculous if it didn't get into Telluride.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

It sounds like maybe they either knew already, or were waiting for confirmation from Telluride and let NYFF know that was an option, so NYFF decided not to classify it as a premiere since they weren't sure. Plus, I think NYFF was trying to beat TIFF with their announcement, so they had to go with what they had. As for Telluride, even if it's confirmed we won't know until just before the festival. But I think Jobs is definitely going somewhere else, I don't think NYFF would be cagey with the premiere designation if they knew for certain. That's too much wasted press for them.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Pushing back The Light Between Oceans premiere makes sense, but I'm starting to think Trespass Against Us must be ****, which is disappointing.  That was toward the top of my list of most anticipated Michael films.  Certainly more than Macbeth/Jobs.



Yes,it makes sense,above all if it's very good. Let's see. Actually it would make sense to push back TAU too,just to avoid overexposure. 

I don't know why Macbeth US release date  has people up in arms when Weinstein has other movies without any release date.Probably  he wants to see what comes from Venice, Telluride and TIFF. Even if he has other priorities (his big awards contenders),it doesn't mean  it will be released in three arthouse theatres the next year...


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> There's still Venice. Steve Jobs may go there. I believe there are more possibilities to see TLBO at Telluride but it may get a  Cannes/Berlin release. Tomorrow we'll know.





mollie12 said:


> *Apparently a Telluride berth for Jobs is still up in the air and NYFF may have just been cagey in not calling their screening of the film a premiere.  *The Telluride program curators typically require the director to accompany the films they premiere and Boyle might be busy (?).   And Telluride doesn't lock down its schedule until days before the festival actually starts.
> 
> So it's kind of a wait-and-see situation.


It's possible. Someone is even speculating about Venice.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Interesting insight on Danny Boyle and Telluride:



> Another Universal Oscar possibility, Steve Jobs starring Michael Fassbender, is not on this initial TIFF rundown and likely wont be: It was just announced yesterday as the Centerpiece attraction of the New York Film Festival which happens near the end of September. NYFF, which is opening with TriStars The Walk and closing with Don Cheadles Miles Davis biopic  an acquisitions title  did not designate Jobs as a world premiere. Well we can continue to speculate based on that, *so you might want to bet the farm then that Steve Jobs will first turn up at Telluride. Its director Danny Boyle considers it a good-luck fest since that is where he launched his Oscar-winning Slumdog Millionaire, and then returned with his Oscar-nominated 127 Hours. He once told me he owed it to Telluride to take his films there.*
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/07/oscar-race-toronto-film-festival-contenders-1201486254/


----------



## bhb2014

Steve Jobs will be at Telluride  World premiere, just like it happened with 127 Hours. No Venice for the film, they announced the lineup today. Boyle might do a secret screening at TIFF though...let's see.

About Macbeth and TLBO, I think both will be announced at TIFF, for Gala presentations or special presentations. They still have many films to revel, I'm sure at least ONE of them will be there. TAU I think they will release at Sundance.


----------



## bhb2014

> Saw the Fassbender/Cotillard Macbeth last night and it's as bold as Baz Lurhmann's Romeo + Juliet, albeit with fewer guns and no Des'Ree



https://twitter.com/JonathanDean_/status/626283312638771200


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.goss.ie/2015/07/michael-fassbender-humour-is-the-only-way-to-get-through-sex-scenes/


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> http://www.goss.ie/2015/07/michael-fassbender-humour-is-the-only-way-to-get-through-sex-scenes/



hahahahahaha I can't picture him making a joke during a sex scene in Macbeth or TLBO hahaha Just can't  They're too freaking dramatic! I wish I was a journalist to ask him if he uses this strategy in ALL films he shoots.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> hahahahahaha I can't picture him making a joke during a sex scene in Macbeth or TLBO hahaha Just can't  They're too freaking dramatic! I wish I was a journalist to ask him if he uses this strategy in ALL films he shoots.



I know for A Dangerous Method, Keira Knightly said he brought a bottle of champagne to the set.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I know for A Dangerous Method, Keira Knightly said he brought a bottle of champagne to the set.



Yeah, I remember that  I think they said something like "We couldn't make a scene like that without drinking something first" LOL


----------



## bhb2014

In some The Guardian is right, in others I think it's completely wrong 

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jul/28/30-movies-possible-oscar-winners-2015


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, I remember that  I think they said something like "We couldn't make a scene like that without drinking something first" LOL



I would imagine, lol. They also drank Patron and Jameson when shooting the threesome scene in Shame. I'll bet jokes and booze are a frequent part of sex scene filming.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I would imagine, lol. They also drank Patron and Jameson when shooting the threesome scene in Shame. I'll bet jokes and booze are a frequent part of sex scene filming.



hahaahahaha this one was intense too  

I can't imagine him joking in some films but in The Counselor I can LOL And Fish Tank.


----------



## libeth

I like the Venice lineup,it's very balanced. Beasts of No Nation and The Danish Girl are the most Oscar-oriented movies. It will be interesting to see how the more highbrow critics will react.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> I know for A Dangerous Method, Keira Knightly said he brought a bottle of champagne to the set.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I like the Venice lineup,it's very balanced. Beasts of No Nation and The Danish Girl are the most Oscar-oriented movies. It will be interesting to see how the more highbrow critics will react.



Venice has a very good lineup!  Now I'm thinking about what comes to Telluride. We can expect Steve Jobs, Spotlight, Son Of Saul, Black Mass, Beasts Of No Nation. Am I missing something else?


----------



## bhb2014

Died with this 

http://thacmis.tumblr.com/image/125353920326


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

I'm so looking forward to Beasts of No Nation. That Cary Fukunaga, man! Not only is he incredibly good looking, but he's incredibly talented and so brave with his choices. And there is Idris as well...


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Died with this
> 
> http://thacmis.tumblr.com/image/125353920326



Oh, tumblr...


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm so looking forward to Beasts of No Nation. That Cary Fukunaga, man! Not only is he incredibly good looking, but he's incredibly talented and so brave with his choices. And there is Idris as well...



Along with War Machine, it's the film I'm most excited to watch from Netflix. It sounds amazing!


----------



## bhb2014

Shooting for AC starts in 6 or 7 weeks according to Justin Kurzel.

http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/07/2...ector-discusses-heart-and-history-of-the-game


----------



## Lou9

Harvey didn't bother to do anything with Macbeth as he reset his Fall slate today. I doubt it will even be released this year.

I'm tired, so it's conspiracy theory time! Harvey has his slate: Carol, The Hateful Eight and Burnt (lol). Cooper has an outside chance for a nom if Burnt (lol) does well at the box office, since it isn't a strong year for lead actor. Michael might not have much of a shot with Macbeth because of the traditional bias against Shakespeare by the Academy, but the performance would certainly bolster his resume for the year and thus his chances with Steve Jobs. So why should Harvey release it and hurt his boy Bradley? Plus, after Marion basically embarrassed him last year by getting critics awards for her performance in The Immigrant, a film Harvey hid in the Spring, he doesn't want her to overshadow his strong slate of actresses.

Now, instead of Michael coming into this Oscar season with a really strong resume year as we expected, basically all he's got is Steve Jobs (not that I don't think his performance will be good enough). He's worked for what, 2 years straight? And has 2 films to show for it this year. Ugh.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Harvey didn't bother to do anything with Macbeth as he reset his Fall slate today. I doubt it will even be released this year.





This is just evil. The world would be better without this guy, seriously. But I still have hopes he'll give it at least a poor run like he did with Coriolanus. He released it in LA and NY in December 2011.

Harvey must hate Marion LOL Last year he gave Immigrant a May release and by the end of the year she was getting awards for it by some critics, she got a Spirit Awards nod AND she got a nod as leading actress for TDON, instead of his beloved Amy Adams in Big Eyes (100% snubbed at the Oscars). Harvey must have been pissed.

I don't consider leading actor a weak category. Dicaprio, Redmayne, Caine, Michael, Hiddleston, McKellen, Depp, Hanks,Cranston, Cheadle, maybe Clarke, Keaton or Ruffalo...No, Cooper won't get a nod for Burnt (lol). This is a Golden Globes movie, not Oscar. Harvey thought Adams and Waltz would get nods this year so he can think Gyllenhaal or Cooper will get nods, I don't care. We all know they won't hahaha

Harvey has his slate: Hateful Eight and Carol for the Oscars. The rest can go to the Globes if he wants to. That's it. Macbeth won't have any nod, it's very hard to see Shakespeare being nominated, but it deserves a decent release.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Harvey didn't bother to do anything with Macbeth as he reset his Fall slate today. I doubt it will even be released this year.
> 
> I'm tired, so it's conspiracy theory time! Harvey has his slate: Carol, The Hateful Eight and Burnt (lol). Cooper has an outside chance for a nom if Burnt (lol) does well at the box office, since it isn't a strong year for lead actor. *Michael might not have much of a shot with Macbeth because of the traditional bias against Shakespeare by the Academy*, but the performance would certainly bolster his resume for the year and thus his chances with Steve Jobs. So why should Harvey release it and hurt his boy Bradley? Plus, after Marion basically embarrassed him last year by getting critics awards for her performance in The Immigrant, a film Harvey hid in the Spring, he doesn't want her to overshadow his strong slate of actresses.
> 
> Now, instead of Michael coming into this Oscar season with a really strong resume year as we expected, basically all he's got is Steve Jobs (not that I don't think his performance will be good enough). He's worked for what, 2 years straight? And has 2 films to show for it this year. Ugh.


Weinstein  knows that Universal will campaign for him. I think it's the main reason why he's not interested. Honestly I don't think Macbeth would have had some chances in the acting categories,even with another studio,but Arkapaw could get a nomination. But Cooper (or Gyllenhaal) can be a factor too. Actually Marion was above all praised for 2 Days,1 night,and  I don't think she's a problem for him,considering that Mara  has already won at Cannes,has a better role and probably a better movie.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Venice has a very good lineup!  Now I'm thinking about what comes to Telluride. We can expect Steve Jobs, Spotlight, Son Of Saul, Black Mass, Beasts Of No Nation. Am I missing something else?



I Saw the Light and Our Brand is Crisis will be there too.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Weinstein  knows that Universal will campaign for him. I think it's the main reason why he's not interested. Honestly I don't think Macbeth would have had some chances in the acting categories,even with another studio,but Arkapaw could get a nomination. But Cooper (or Gyllenhaal) can be a factor too. Actually Marion was above all praised for 2 Days,1 night,and  I don't think she's a problem for him,considering that Mara  has already won at Cannes,has a better role and probably a better movie.



Marion was praised but she barely campaigned, not a coincidence she didn't get any nod during awards season, except for Critics Choice (because there were SIX names) and the Oscars. Her name was a huge surprise because IFC only started campaigning in early 2015 and Marion only attended a premiere in November at AFI and then in early 2015 again. She was nominated because AMPAS would never nominate Aniston for that film and many critics and even actors were praising her. Big Eyes didn't impress anyone, even with Harvey campaigning like hell for it and getting Adams a Golden Globe and a BAFTA nod. 

Gyllenhaal won't be nominated for Southpaw, neither will Cooper for Burnt (lol). Harvey will get nods for Hateful Eight and Carol. He could get technical nods for Macbeth but he clearly doesn't care at all about this film, even if it's to give it a decent release only, without campaign. If it depended on him only, if Studiocanal wasn't involved, we would have never seen pics, trailer or anything else about it. 

My dream is that Fox Searchlight bought this film from Harvey or any other studio. At least it would TRY getting nods, even though it's difficult. Harvey spent his money just to destroy Macbeth and help the ones he really loves. He's disgusting.


----------



## mchris55

So, Harvey knows that Universal would campaign for MF, so he chooses to neglect Macbeth. That's funny, because didn't he know that Fox Searchlight would campaign for Demolition when it was in play? A film that many people, including many here, felt was a stronger offering than Southpaw? 
Sorry, no neglect of Southpaw to be seen. In fact, it could be said the Gyllenhaal campaign was started in earnest.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> So, Harvey knows that Universal would campaign for MF, so he chooses to neglect Macbeth. That's funny, because didn't he know that Fox Searchlight would campaign for Demolition when it was in play? A film that many people, including many here, felt was a stronger offering than Southpaw?
> Sorry, no neglect of Southpaw to be seen. In fact, it could be said the Gyllenhaal campaign was started in earnest.



Wasn't Weinstein holding a screening for Burnt (lol) on the same day of Jobs and tried to make people watch his film instead? He doesn't care about Michael, he couldn't care less if Universal will campaign for him or not (he would prefer if it didn't of course so Jake can be nominated for Southpaw LOL). It's not about him letting Michael go for Jobs, the thing is: Macbeth doesn't exist for him. What he could do is at least give it a decent release but it seems that he won't even do this. He's a jerk. This year he was already embarrassed with only one film and one Oscar, it would be great if something similar happened next year. Mean people get what they deserve.

Fingers crossed that some decent studio buys Macbeth and gives it the treatment it deserves. It can't be AMPAS material but it's a raved film, with a stunning cast and crew (impossible but I would die if this happened haha).


----------



## mchris55

You are right. Macbeth needs to get out of Harvey's grubby hands. I hope he has egg on his face again this Oscar season. I can't stand him.


----------



## fassfas

> Harvey spent his money just to destroy Macbeth and help the ones he really loves. He's disgusting.



At the end of the day, this is exactly Harvey's modus operandi. He buys films that are in direct competition to his favorites to supress them. He's evil and greedy and I hope Michael never deals with Harvey again.

Unlike the common thought that AMPAS is strictly against Shakespeare, had Macbeth been treated with an ounce of respect and proper distribution, fall festival presence, it would have been on the radar for at least a few technical nominations, and most certainly for Michael and Marion. But Harvey looked into his crystal ball a year ago and planned to derail Macbeth. He'll probably release it next February out of spite and to prove a point.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> So, Harvey knows that Universal would campaign for MF, so he chooses to neglect Macbeth. That's funny, because didn't he know that Fox Searchlight would campaign for Demolition when it was in play? A film that many people, including many here, felt was a stronger offering than Southpaw?
> Sorry, no neglect of Southpaw to be seen. In fact, it could be said the Gyllenhaal campaign was started in earnest.



Southpaw will at least make him money and drumming up an "Oscar campaign" for Jake will make it more money, even if, during Cannes, Harvey believed Demolition was his better chance. Plus, Harvey said that when Jake was in the room and Harvey was trying to make everyone believe that the film would have been in competition if not for Jake being on the Jury (again, box office).

Now Harvey is giving Macbeth the Suite Francaise treatment. Now that I'm awake and have thought about it, the most likely target is StudioCanal, who are trying to sell it over in Europe as an awards contender. He didn't want it at Cannes (he wanted the attention on Carol). As a plus, Fassbender and Cotillard will not benefit from it during the awards season over his own candidates.


----------



## Lou9

Let's cheer this place up a bit with a scruffy new picture of Michael from XMA!


----------



## bhb2014

> mchris55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. Macbeth needs to get out of Harvey's grubby hands. I hope he has egg on his face again this Oscar season. I can't stand him.
Click to expand...


hahaha my ultimate dream! Never happening but it would be awesome 



> At the end of the day, this is exactly Harvey's modus operandi. He buys films that are in direct competition to his favorites to supress them. He's evil and greedy and I hope Michael never deals with Harvey again.



Yeah, that's what I've been told. He buys the films he wants to campaign for (Big Eyes, Southpaw, Carol, Hateful Eight, Burnt lol) and also the ones he thinks that will be strong contenders so he can eliminate their chances (Suite Française, The Immigrant, Macbeth). Evil but he has money, why not? I hope Marion never deals with him again but his goal is to keep buying her films, he recently bought Little Prince for UK release. Maybe he'll buy Dolan's new film too, her movie with Brad Pitt or Mal de Pierres.



Lou9 said:


> Let's cheer this place up a bit with a scruffy new picture of Michael from XMA!



Hot and sexy!


----------



## mchris55

Harvey has done business with Studiocanal before. He knows who he is dealing with. It can't be a shock that they are trying to sell it as an awards contender. Who but a duplicitous arse like him would NOT do that when they have a very good movie with a cast of Fassbender and Cotillard?


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> Harvey has done business with Studiocanal before. He knows who he is dealing with. It can't be a shock that they are trying to sell it as an awards contender. Who but a duplicitous arse like him would NOT do that when they have a very good movie with a cast of Fassbender and Cotillard?



Sure, but I'm certain Harvey made it clear to StudioCanal what his plan was for Macbeth in the States (late December, we'll see what happens with awards) and thought they would do the traditional late January release and let him decide the festival roll out. But StudioCanal (who produced the film) thought they could change it up and put the film firmly in the Oscar race (which is probably what he told them he was going to do in the first place when they sold him the North American rights). 

So they went to Cannes despite his wishes (probably with Kurzel's edit that Harvey didn't approve), pushed out a great trailer he had no say in, and set awards friendly release dates that had the worldwide film press buzzing about Oscars.

But no one pushes Harvey around, even if he doesn't have a real lead actor contender and could have gotten tech nominations out of Macbeth. So he's burying it.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Sure, but I'm certain Harvey made it clear to StudioCanal what his plan was for Macbeth in the States (late December, we'll see what happens with awards) and thought they would do the traditional late January release and let him decide the festival roll out. But StudioCanal (who produced the film) thought they could change it up and put the film firmly in the Oscar race (which is probably what he told them he was going to do in the first place when they sold him the North American rights).
> 
> So they went to Cannes despite his wishes (probably with Kurzel's edit that Harvey didn't approve), pushed out a great trailer he had no say in, and set awards friendly release dates that had the worldwide film press buzzing about Oscars.
> 
> But no one pushes Harvey around, even if he doesn't have a real lead actor contender and could have gotten tech nominations out of Macbeth. So he's burying it.



I think Harvey bought it because he thought another major studio would do that and use it as a potential vehicle for the Oscars, even if AMPAS don't really love Shakespeare's adaptations. It has Michael and Marion leading it after all (Fox Searchlight almost got it). 

Things probably started to piss him off after Studiocanal brought it to Cannes, it had great reviews, the trailer came out and was a huge hit and this could threat his beloved films. And yes, I'm sure Harvey didn't approve Kurzel's cut either. Maybe if the press and actors pressure him he changes his mind about releasing it this year though...forget about campaign, I just wanna watch it LOL


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Sure, but I'm certain Harvey made it clear to StudioCanal what his plan was for Macbeth in the States (late December, we'll see what happens with awards) and thought they would do the traditional late January release and let him decide the festival roll out. But StudioCanal (who produced the film) thought they could change it up and put the film firmly in the Oscar race (which is probably what he told them he was going to do in the first place when they sold him the North American rights).
> 
> So they went to Cannes despite his wishes (probably with Kurzel's edit that Harvey didn't approve), pushed out a great trailer he had no say in, and set awards friendly release dates that had the worldwide film press buzzing about Oscars.
> 
> But no one pushes Harvey around, even if he doesn't have a real lead actor contender and could have gotten tech nominations out of Macbeth. So he's burying it.



I believe it was his plan to bury it from the beginning. Aside from his statement when he first purchased the film, he has barely said a word about the Macbeth. How atypical for that blustery fool. That was done with purpose, and Studiocanal seeing that they didn't have a partner, went about their business without him. I say good for them.


----------



## mchris55

As an aside, didn't Macbeth have a release date in the UK in January 2015? 

Could it have been ready for last year's campaign? Maybe Studiocanal realized they were encountering resistance from their partner and decided he wasn't going to derail their plans two years in a row.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> I believe it was his plan to bury it from the beginning. Aside from his statement when he first purchased the film, he has barely said a word about the Macbeth. How atypical for that blustery fool. That was done with purpose, and Studiocanal seeing that they didn't have a partner, went about their business without him. I say good for them.



It was the centerpiece of his Cannes presentation in 2014, right after filming ended. It was really all the journalists were talking about coming out of the presentation (other than being disappointed with the sneak peak of TIG). Some speculated that Harvey, with his weak slate and they way he talked it up, would release it in 2014. Then in 2015, he stopped talking about it.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> It was the centerpiece of his Cannes presentation in 2014, right after filming ended. It was really all the journalists were talking about coming out of the presentation (other than being disappointed with the sneak peak of TIG). Some speculated that Harvey, with his weak slate and they way he talked it up, would release it in 2014. Then in 2015, he stopped talking about it.



I thought TIG was the centerpiece, especially since he paid 7 million for it. Then, along came Macbeth, and it stole some of the attention.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> I thought TIG was the centerpiece, especially since he paid 7 million for it. Then, along came Macbeth, and it stole some of the attention.



If I recall correctly, the clip from TIG was short and had been seen before. No one was impressed. Macbeth made the biggest impression (and I believe it was just a clip of Michael).


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> As an aside, didn't Macbeth have a release date in the UK in January 2015?
> 
> 
> 
> Could it have been ready for last year's campaign? Maybe Studiocanal realized they were encountering resistance from their partner and decided he wasn't going to derail their plans two years in a row.




According to IMDB the HWG and Fox were in a bidding war for the U.S. & Canadian distribution rights back in October 2013 before Macbeth began production- not sure if that's accurate.

Macbeth is a British film from the Film 4 stable. Studio Canal came on board later to co-finance and distribute in Europe and it was after their involvement that Marion joined the cast.


----------



## mchris55

When Harvey purchased the film in October 2013, he made a statement mentioning the involvement of Fassbender and Cotillard. Studiocanal was also on board at that time, as they were handling international sales.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> When Harvey purchased the film in October 2013, he made a statement mentioning the involvement of Fassbender and Cotillard. Studiocanal was also on board at that time, as they were handling international sales.




Yes, but prior to Studio Canal coming on board, when it was solely a Film 4 production, Michael was committed but the female lead hadn't been finalised; Natalie Portman was linked for a while, I'm fairly sure Marion signed up after Studio Canal became involved.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> If I recall correctly, the clip from TIG was short and had been seen before. No one was impressed. Macbeth made the biggest impression (and I believe it was just a clip of Michael).



Yes, I wasn't aware of all the details you provided, but I certainly remember Macbeth stealing some of the thunder from his 7 million dollar baby.


----------



## bhb2014

Audio review for Macbeth, another rave review by a journalist who watched it in London recently.

http://www.brooklandsradio.co.uk/podcasts/MacbethOnFilmReview2015-07-29.mp3


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> When Harvey purchased the film in October 2013, he made a statement mentioning the involvement of Fassbender and Cotillard. Studiocanal was also on board at that time, as they were handling international sales.



Yes. Studiocanal started getting involved in May 2013, right after Michael and Portman were announced. Marion was cast after Portman left because Kurzel and Michael wanted her, along with producers, of course. It wasn't because of Studiocanal. They actually said that at Cannes conference.

So Studiocanal is the one who sold it to Harvey, thinkinh he might be a good studio for the film in US. Poor people...they should have sold to Fox Searchlight.

http://www.screendaily.com/news/distribution/studiocanal-boards-macbeth/5055854.article


----------



## Lou9

I'm sure this was over Macbeth. 



> David Glasser, chief financial officer at the Weinstein Company, is stepping down, the company said Thursday. The veteran executive was Harvey&#8217;s right hand, he was in midst of contract negotiations.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> So, Harvey knows that Universal would campaign for MF, so he chooses to neglect Macbeth. That's funny, because didn't he know that Fox Searchlight would campaign for Demolition when it was in play? A film that many people, including many here, felt was a stronger offering than Southpaw?
> Sorry, no neglect of Southpaw to be seen. In fact, it could be said the Gyllenhaal campaign was started in earnest.


Gyllenhaal has a  transformative,typically oscar baity role and Demolition will be released the next year.Probably he knew it. But Southpaw has a July release,so I don't even know if he was actually confident about it. Weinstein says many things... I think that he was overpraising him just to create hype for a movie that,aside from Gyllenhaal,is overall average. 

Honestly I think that someone here is not ovrestimating its reception,but the fact that Macbeth is a  serious threat for his movies. Macbeth is not a threat for movies like Carol,Hateful Eight,and the chef movie will be a crowd pleaser.But movies like Steve Jobs,Beasts of No Nation,The Revenant,an oscar bait like The Danish Girl are real threats,so I agree with Lou about the fact that Macbeth can give more exposure to his performance in SJ. But if Macbeth will not be released this year (I don't think),that would be just one of the possible reasons. Weinstein is making some weird choices. He paid 6 million dollars for Three Generations,the movie with Sarandon,Fanning and Watts and it will be released in September...


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I'm sure this was over Macbeth.



Probably! LOL Maybe Harvey wanted to give it a VOD release, like he's doing with Three Generations...


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Probably! LOL Maybe Harvey wanted to give it a VOD release, like he's doing with Three Generations...



I'm just waiting for the announcement that it's going to Radius. (I really want to see the scenery and cinematography everyone has been talking about on the big screen, though!)

What really gives me pause is what he's doing to Suite Francaise. Sure, it wouldn't set the world on fire, but it got decent reviews in Europe. Why is he sitting on it FOR YEARS? Why not release it on DVD at the very least? Is that what will happen to Macbeth?


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I'm just waiting for the announcement that it's going to Radius. (I really want to see the scenery and cinematography everyone has been talking about on the big screen, though!)
> 
> What really gives me pause is what he's doing to Suite Francaise. Sure, it wouldn't set the world on fire, but it got decent reviews in Europe. Why is he sitting on it FOR YEARS? Why not release it on DVD at the very least? Is that what will happen to Macbeth?



The Immigrant went to Radius and there were rumors about a VOD release late 2014 but after the press almost killed Harvey for that, he changed his mind and released it in May. It had a quite good B.O considering the poor promotion and it had nods to Spirit Awards and many critics associations. Suck it Harvey  If he tries doing this with Macbeth I can't even imagine what will happen LOL IMO, he'll be forced to give it a poor theatrical run in early December or something. But I'm betting on a hit in UK. It seems that Burnt will be released on the same day...

http://www.launchingfilms.com/release-schedule

Suite Française have good reviews in general but it didn't have a strong B.O anywhere as far as I'm concerned. Weinstein might give it a late Winter or Spring release in 2016 or just go full VOD or even Lifetime.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lou9 said:


> I'm just waiting for the announcement that it's going to Radius. (I really want to see the scenery and cinematography everyone has been talking about on the big screen, though!)
> 
> What really gives me pause is what he's doing to Suite Francaise. Sure, it wouldn't set the world on fire, but it got decent reviews in Europe. Why is he sitting on it FOR YEARS? Why not release it on DVD at the very least? Is that what will happen to Macbeth?



Macbeth will have a limited theatrical release at the very least, even if it does go to Radius (at which, grrr...). But that sucks because it's limited to only people in LA and NY, maybe SF.


----------



## Morgane

http://iconosquare.com/p/1039795037325915471_1548825412


> Please keep reminding me why i love this city #michaelfassbender #graffiti #london #streetart #ilovelondon #londonstreetart #streetphotography #streetlife - See more at: http://iconosquare.com/p/1039795037325915471_1548825412#sthash.NQpEotOf.dpuf


----------



## Morgane

> @PasteMagazine Best part was Fassbender singing parts of the soundtrack throughout the read! #Montreal #JFLMTL #whatanight #hollywood


https://twitter.com/buttshow/status/626145978119286784?s=09

Old pics:


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> http://iconosquare.com/p/1039795037325915471_1548825412


 This is so damn cool. I love it


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> This is so damn cool. I love it


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Macbeth will have a limited theatrical release at the very least, even if it does go to Radius (at which, grrr...). But that sucks because it's limited to only people in LA and NY, maybe SF.



Weinstein got US rights or NA rights for Macbeth? I also think he'll give it a NY and LA run in early December, same thing he did with Corialanus in 2011. Then he'll see what happens. If people go watch it I'll be happy already  But I wanna watch it too LOL


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> This is so damn cool. I love it



VERY cool!


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> Southpaw will at least make him money and drumming up an &quot;Oscar campaign&quot; for Jake will make it more money, even if, during Cannes, Harvey believed Demolition was his better chance. Plus, Harvey said that when Jake was in the room and Harvey was trying to make everyone believe that the film would have been in competition if not for Jake being on the Jury (again, box office).
> 
> Now Harvey is giving Macbeth the Suite Francaise treatment. Now that I'm awake and have thought about it, the most likely target is StudioCanal, who are trying to sell it over in Europe as an awards contender. He didn't want it at Cannes (he wanted the attention on Carol). As a plus, Fassbender and Cotillard will not benefit from it during the awards season over his own candidates.



Macbeth will have many detractors  but Michael can benefit from it. I hope it comes out in december. I've read that Tulip Fever is also undated -for the Vikassy conspirationists  Does Harvey  fear the Vikassy?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

libeth said:


> Macbeth will have many detractors  but Michael can benefit from it. I hope it comes out in december. I've read that Tulip Fever is also undated -for the Vikassy conspirationists  Does Harvey  fear the Vikassy?



From what I've heard, Tulip Fever isn't very good, so that's probably the reason for no date there. Nothing to do with Vikassy, and totally different from Macbeth, which sounds pretty damn phenomenal.


----------



## miasharma

libeth said:


> Macbeth will have many detractors  but Michael can benefit from it. I hope it comes out in december. I've read that Tulip Fever is also undated -for the Vikassy conspirationists  Does Harvey  fear the Vikassy?



I have heard that Tulip Fever is nothing special, that's probably why it doesn't have a release date right now since the distributors aren't rushing to show it to public. Nothing do to Vikassy


----------



## libeth

Kyoko Karenina said:


> From what I've heard, Tulip Fever isn't very good, so that's probably the reason for no date there. Nothing to do with Vikassy, and totally different from Macbeth, which sounds pretty damn phenomenal.



You said it well. Macbeth _sounds _ phenomenal. TF _ sounds _ beautiful  





> Based on the popular novel by Deborah Moggach, Tulip Fever looks like the acme of artsy period prestige. Vikander plays the lead; Judi Dench, Dane DeHaan (looking more DiCaprio-ish by the day), and, rather improbably considering the genre, Zach Galifianakis provide support. The novel was adapted by Tom Stoppard, so this thing has awards potential for days. But Vikander remains the most beguiling attractionanyone whos seen her in this springs utterly mesmerizing Ex Machina knows that shes a particularly arresting screen presence. Though slightly more well known than Jessica Chastain was when she pulled off a stunning six-movie year in 2011, Vikanders seems destined to be a name that a few people know now, but that everyone will come January.


 http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/harvey-weinstein-jake-gyllenhaal-cannes  The importance of movies like Macbeth and TF us building an impressive _ acting _ portfolio for them in support of their Oscar hopeful movies. Michael will benefit from Macbeth like Vikander will benefit from TF. It has to do with the Vikassy conspiracies.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

libeth said:


> You said it well. Macbeth _sounds _ phenomenal. TF _ sounds _ beautiful



Uh, no... Tulip Fever sounds _bad_ based on those who've seen it, while Macbeth sounds phenomenal based on those who've seen it. I'm not sure where you got _beautiful_ from anything I said. Lol.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Macbeth will have many detractors  but Michael can benefit from it. I hope it comes out in december. I've read that Tulip Fever is also undated -for the Vikassy conspirationists  Does Harvey  fear the Vikassy?



Harvey already let it clear what are his plans for awards season:

Hateful Eight and Carol for the Oscars
Burnt (lol) for Golden Globes, Critics Choice, stuff like that (2015's version of St. Vincent)

About a Ray will have an early September release, before TIFF, and the day announced is a famous day of VOD releases LOL The rest is just the rest. He'll screen them at TIFF and see the reception and IF one of them really impresses the audience and critics he might go for it later this year. 

From what I've heard on movies forums and it was very few, TF isn't a big deal, no AMPAS material al tall. And we all know AV has her Oscar film. Macbeth we already know about reviews and Harvey's lack of interest in even giving it a decent release.


----------



## mollie12

Yep, Harvey is dumping this. 



> The Weinstein Co. has struck a deal with Amazon Studios to bring Shakespeare adaptation Macbeth to online audiences relatively quickly after the film's theatrical release.
> 
> Under the pact, Amazon will stream Macbeth exclusively to Prime Instant Video subscribers two to three months after the film hits theaters in December, sources tell The Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> European giant StudioCanal, which financed and produced the film, is planning an aggressive awards run in Europe.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-fassbender-starrer-macbeth-weinstein-812551


----------



## mollie12

I think it's noteworthy that Frank, Slow West, and Macbeth were/are all getting VOD releases either very shortly after their theatrical premieres or even before.   That's not indicative of career health.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I think it's noteworthy that Frank, Slow West, and Macbeth were/are all getting VOD releases either very shortly after their theatrical premieres or even before.   That's not indicative of career health.



At least we know it will have a December release  But this VOD thing happens with many films, no problem with that. 

I already see him showing the film in like 100 theaters in LA and New York and that's it. He'll do what he did to Coriolanus, probably an Early December release.


----------



## Allie28

Well, selfishly, it's good news for me since I watch a lot of films on Amazon Prime.  At least I know I'll be able to see it.  _*looking for the silver lining*_


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> I think it's noteworthy that Frank, Slow West, and Macbeth were/are all getting VOD releases either very shortly after their theatrical premieres or even before.   That's not indicative of career health.



It's not really the same thing as VOD. It's closer to what is happening to Beasts of No Nation on Netflix. I want to see the details - TWC will give the film a qualifying run, but how much did Amazon pay to get "exclusive rights" for the months leading up to the Oscars? How will they publicize the film? If there wasn't interest in the film, Harvey could have dumped it with his Radius label for a true VOD, day-to-date deal.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> It's not really the same thing as VOD. It's closer to what is happening to Beasts of No Nation on Netflix. I want to see the details - TWC will give the film a qualifying run, but how much did Amazon pay to get "exclusive rights" for the months leading up to the Oscars? How will they publicize the film? If there wasn't interest in the film, Harvey could have dumped it with his Radius label for a true VOD, day-to-date deal.



Based on this article, Harvey will release in December and in February/March Amazon will stream it. Beasts of no Nation, as far as I'm concerned, will be released in 19 Landmark theaters in US on October 16th AND on Netflix worldwide. Same day. Macbeth is different.

What I'm worried about is HOW Weinstein will promote the film and how many theaters he plans to screen the film. I'm excited about Studiocanal, it seems they want big awards in UK, can't wait


----------



## Allie28

Yes, I just read this little nugget in the story....



> European giant StudioCanal, which financed and produced the film, is planning an aggressive awards run in Europe.



So it will get major support from Studiocanal anyway.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Based on this article, Harvey will release in December and in February/March Amazon will stream it. Beasts of no Nation, as far as I'm concerned, will be released in 19 Landmark theaters in US on October 16th AND on Netflix worldwide. Same day. Macbeth is different.
> 
> What I'm worried about is HOW Weinstein will promote the film and how many theaters he plans to screen the film. I'm excited about Studiocanal, it seems they want big awards in UK, can't wait



But it is in Amazon's best interest to raise awareness of the film, since they will have it in the months around the Oscars. Why would Amazon pay a significant amount for a film that is a complete throw away for Weinstein?

The film can at least be used to promote Michael, which will help with his more likely nomination for Steve Jobs. Screeners will be sent out, he'll do US publicity for it's release (presumably), which will be seen as part of a complete portfolio for his 2015. It can only help. 

Plus, a lack of day-to-date, and the knowledge that the film will not been seen by the majority of US filmgoers for months, will encourage theaters to take Macbeth if Weinstein gets it out a bit further than NY and LA.


----------



## libeth

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Uh, no... Tulip Fever sounds _bad_ based on those who've seen it, while Macbeth sounds phenomenal based on those who've seen it. I'm not sure where you got _beautiful_ from anything I said. Lol.



Not from what you said. VF,Indiewire articles,first stills,screening reviews on letterbox: http://letterboxd.com/thatfellow/film/tulip-fever/  I've remarked _ it sounds_ for a reason. A [I ] beautiful [/I] movie is not necessarily a great movie. A uber-stylished  Macbeth has its own number of detractors. The quality of the acting is the interesting aspect for two actors who have other Oscar hopeful movies.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> But it is in Amazon's best interest to raise awareness of the film, since they will have it in the months around the Oscars. Why would Amazon pay a significant amount for a film that is a complete throw away for Weinstein?
> 
> The film can at least be used to promote Michael, which will help with his more likely nomination for Steve Jobs. _Screeners will be sent out, he'll do US publicity for it's release (presumably), which will be seen as part of a complete portfolio for his 2015. It can only help. _
> 
> Plus, a lack of day-to-date, and the knowledge that the film will not been seen by the majority of US filmgoers for months, will encourage theaters to take Macbeth if Weinstein gets it out a bit further than NY and LA.



  It's why Macbeth is important for him.I don't care about a limited release.


----------



## Hackensack

Well, at least it won't sit on the shelf like Suite Francaise.  And I'll get to see it.  I hope Michael in the future puts a clause in every indie contract that he gets to approve the distributor.


----------



## Lou9

Oh, fine, Harvey, just spit on us.

I'll see it in a theater just to spite you.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Oh, fine, Harvey, just spit on us.
> 
> I'll see it in a theater just to spite you.



Fassbinder LOL Fassbender Deadline! =)

I actually find this Amazon push in February interesting...let's see how Harvey will promote the film later this year.


----------



## miss clare

mollie12 said:


> I think it's noteworthy that Frank, Slow West, and Macbeth were/are all getting VOD releases either very shortly after their theatrical premieres or even before.   That's not indicative of career health.


Marshall McLuhan said that this generation cannot follow narrative and description, and prefer landscape and action. This is reflected in cinema, where the trend is big, loud, fast-paced extravaganzas with barely a story. The more intelligent and experimental directors, producers and actors, therefore, have to explore alternative means of delivering content. Hence, VOD.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> But it is in Amazon's best interest to raise awareness of the film, since they will have it in the months around the Oscars. Why would Amazon pay a significant amount for a film that is a complete throw away for Weinstein?
> 
> The film can at least be used to promote Michael, which will help with his more likely nomination for Steve Jobs. Screeners will be sent out, he'll do US publicity for it's release (presumably), which will be seen as part of a complete portfolio for his 2015. It can only help.
> 
> Plus, a lack of day-to-date, and the knowledge that the film will not been seen by the majority of US filmgoers for months, will encourage theaters to take Macbeth if Weinstein gets it out a bit further than NY and LA.



Well, Harvey is releasing it in December, probably after TIFF and AFI premieres and UK release. If the film keeps its rave reviews and a good B.O in limited releas and abroad, Amazon will have gold in their hands. People will die to watch it, specially the ones who couldn't watch Macbeth on theaters. Yes, Amazon will stream it so they can do a proper promotion for it ane the audience can be huge 

Seriously, let's wait and see how Studiocanal will promote Macbeth in September/October in UK and then which festivals in North America will screen it. So far, I found this strategy of Harvey quite interesting. I'm afraid of what he'll do with it (few screens, what release date, poor promotion) but let's wait.


----------



## bhb2014

Prometheus 2 starts shooting in January.  Michael and Rapace on board!

http://www.scified.com/site/prometheusmovies/prometheus-2-begins-filming-in-january


----------



## Lou9

So if he is nominated for awards, he'll be blond at the ceremonies and in interviews?!  Ugh.

How about a wig this time around, Ridley?

(And I love his David, so I don't mind him doing another Prometheus, especially since this one won't be written by Lindeloff. I just hope they put his head back on his body early on, because he looks great in those jumpsuits and t-shirts.)


----------



## mollie12

Ugh, I' m so sad about where this man's career is going. 

Oh well, here's a gif of his very nice butt.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> So if he is nominated for awards, he'll be blond at the ceremonies and in interviews?!  Ugh.
> 
> How about a wig this time around, Ridley?
> 
> (And I love his David, so I don't mind him doing another Prometheus, especially since this one won't be written by Lindeloff. I just hope they put his head back on his body early on, because he looks great in those jumpsuits and t-shirts.)



OMG, I forgot that  Hope he does like Emilia Clarke and uses a wig! He looked awful with that blonde hair. AMPAS won't give him an Oscar looking like that! Just kidding.


----------



## bhb2014

New pics of Macbeth. Can't wait! 

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> New pics of Macbeth. Can't wait!
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08


----------



## Allie28

This says he will team up again with Danny Boyle for a film about Ted Heath.  

http://thestudioexec.com/michael-fassbender-to-play-ted-heath/

Also, saw tweets and pics him and Alicia were at the Osheaga Music Festival in Montreal over the weekend.  Forgive me that I STILL haven't figured out how to post pics, lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> This says he will team up again with Danny Boyle for a film about Ted Heath.
> 
> http://thestudioexec.com/michael-fassbender-to-play-ted-heath/




OMG - sailor Ted!! The amount of rumours about Ted especially his "confirmed bachelor" status! I guess Michael will play him in his younger years, he got very beefy from middle age onwards. This sounds like a fantastic project [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> This says he will team up again with Danny Boyle for a film about Ted Heath.
> 
> http://thestudioexec.com/michael-fassbender-to-play-ted-heath/
> 
> Also, saw tweets and pics him and Alicia were at the Osheaga Music Festival in Montreal over the weekend.  Forgive me that I STILL haven't figured out how to post pics, lol.




Loool, let me help you here with the pics


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> OMG - sailor Ted!! The amount of rumours about Ted especially his "confirmed bachelor" status! I guess Michael will play him in his younger years, he got very beefy from middle age onwards. This sounds like a fantastic project [emoji2][emoji2]



Well, I just reread the article and caught the release date is set for 2020...wtf?! LOL  So I won't hold my breath!  Still, I expect we will see it before the Malick film.  

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Well, I just reread the article and caught the release date is set for 2020...wtf?! LOL  So I won't hold my breath!  Still, I expect we will see it before the Malick film.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics!




2020 is a disappointingly long time to wait, might be 2 years in the making what with Ted's long and colourful life, lool!


----------



## bhb2014

What a happy couple!  Michael seems to be having a blast with her.

About the movie, well this one can give him an Oscar  But rather wait for a more trustful source. Or is this Studio Exec a good source?


----------



## mollie12

Allie28 said:


> This says he will team up again with Danny Boyle for a film about Ted Heath.
> 
> http://thestudioexec.com/michael-fassbender-to-play-ted-heath/
> 
> Also, saw tweets and pics him and Alicia were at the Osheaga Music Festival in Montreal over the weekend.  Forgive me that I STILL haven't figured out how to post pics, lol.



The Studio Exec is a "joke" site.  Don't take anything they post seriously.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> The Studio Exec is a "joke" site.  Don't take anything they post seriously.



That's what I figured


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> The Studio Exec is a "joke" site.  Don't take anything they post seriously.



Oops, sorry!  I didn't know but wondered when I saw the release date, lol.  Thanks for answering.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael's last day of training in Montréal.

https://instagram.com/p/57dysWFcpi


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> You said it well. Macbeth _sounds _ phenomenal. TF _ sounds _ beautiful   http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/05/harvey-weinstein-jake-gyllenhaal-cannes *The importance of movies like Macbeth and TF us building an impressive  acting  portfolio for them in support of their Oscar hopeful movies*. Michael will benefit from Macbeth like Vikander will benefit from TF. It has to do with the Vikassy conspiracies.


Apparently the  script has some problems,and I wouldn't be surprised if it will be pushed back for those reasons.  Since we were talking about threats,TDH is  the real  threat for Carol.


mollie12 said:


> Yep, Harvey is dumping this.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-fassbender-starrer-macbeth-weinstein-812551


It's a good move. It will probably make more money in this way and it will have some chances to be nominated in technical categories. 



mollie12 said:


> Ugh, I' m so sad about where this man's career is going.
> 
> Oh well, here's a gif of his very nice butt.


I'm not worried,honestly. He was the best thing in Prometheus and the script can't be worse...
I've high expectations for AC too,reading the reviews of Macbeth. I think that Kurzel's  work in Macbeth is  promising and a better fit for that kind of material.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, let me help you here with the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086843
> View attachment 3086844



The second pic..  I quite like Tove Lo.


bhb2014 said:


> Michael's last day of training in Montréal.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/57dysWFcpi


He looks good.



Lou9 said:


> So if he is nominated for awards, he'll be blond at the ceremonies and in interviews?!  Ugh.
> 
> How about a wig this time around, Ridley?
> 
> (And I love his David, so I don't mind him doing another Prometheus, especially since this one won't be written by Lindeloff. I just hope they put his head back on his body early on, because he looks great in those jumpsuits and t-shirts.)


I love his David too,but I prefer to see him with his natural hair.... 

But has the news been confirmed?


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The second pic..  I quite like Tove Lo.
> 
> He looks good.
> 
> 
> I love his David too,but I prefer to see him with his natural hair....
> 
> But has the news been confirmed?



It's in a printed edition of Total Film  Not out yet.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Michael's last day of training in Montréal.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/57dysWFcpi


 :kiss:


----------



## Allie28

bhb2014 said:


> Michael's last day of training in Montréal.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/57dysWFcpi



He looks thrilled.  

If Prometheus 2 starts in January that means Michael will once again be filming during Oscar season and won't be able to engage in a huge campaign. 

And after my oops this morning I'm hesitant to post any links, but seeing all sorts of rumors that he and James have signed on for more XMen films.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> He looks thrilled.
> 
> If Prometheus 2 starts in January that means Michael will once again be filming during Oscar season and won't be able to engage in a huge campaign.
> 
> And after my oops this morning I'm hesitant to post any links, but seeing all sorts of rumors that he and James have signed on for more XMen films.



In January, nods will be basically out and I highly doubt he'll win anything so he just has to worry about campaigning until early January. Like attending roundtables, screenings, other public appearances, etc. After that, if Jobs really becomes a contender, Universal will do all the work, like Fox Searchlight did in 2013/2014. So he can just attend awards with his blonde hair in 2016 

I truly believe in that, he already said he would keep doing X-Men movies if he asked to so I can totally see him and James playing those dudes until they're old. Just like Stewart and McKellen did.


----------



## bhb2014

Apparently, we'll have a Jobs screening tomorrow and on Thrisday! 

https://twitter.com/Solimander/status/627512291664097280

https://twitter.com/JohnDarko/status/627957472267890688


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> He looks thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> If Prometheus 2 starts in January that means Michael will once again be filming during Oscar season and won't be able to engage in a huge campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> And after my oops this morning I'm hesitant to post any links, but seeing all sorts of rumors that he and James have signed on for more XMen films.




Lool, proof in this pic that his usual repose face is not a grinning one, and doesn't mean he's unhappy. 

I'm sure he's very happy to be filming in the lead up to the Oscars, gives him a perfect excuse to absent himself from all the campaigning and brown nosing. AC will likely be filming up to December too, so no time for any campaigning then either. I think TLBO is still scheduled to open in London on January 8th; if so he will have some promo to do for that between Christmas and New Year. 

Personally I hope he doesn't sign up for more XMen films. IMO he's way too good an actor to be in pulp films like XMen long term. I know they bankroll his passion projects, where his real interest lies. But if AC. is a success he'll have his own franchise with far more control.


----------



## Morgane

QUOTE=bhb2014;28966222]It's in a printed edition of Total Film  Not out yet.[/QUOTE]
Yes,it's confirmed. 



Allie28 said:


> He looks thrilled.
> 
> If Prometheus 2 starts in January that means Michael will once again be filming during Oscar season and won't be able to engage in a huge campaign.
> 
> And after my oops this morning I'm hesitant to post any links, but seeing all sorts of rumors that he and James have signed on for more XMen films.


He will film AC too,so it doesn't seem he will have time for that. 
It doesn't surprise me,he left the door open when he was promoting SW.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> QUOTE=bhb2014;28966222]It's in a printed edition of Total Film  Not out yet.


Yes,it's confirmed. 


He will film AC too,so it doesn't seem he will have time for that. 
It doesn't surprise me,he left the door open when he was promoting SW.[/QUOTE]

When he signed for Jobs he knew it was Oscar)bait and the he would have to play the game to get a nod. Not like Shame cause he is much more famous now and it's a Boyle/Sorkin movie but premieres, special screenings, roundtables he might do. Paula will manage to schedule these things in a good time for him so he can do all at once in early October and late November. Then he can shoot AC in September, October and perhaps finish it by mid-December. Marion did like that in 2014, she briefly campaigned. Then in January she spent two weeks campaigning in LA. He might do the same. He won't avoid campaign like in 2013 but he won't hard campaign like in 2011. Universal will do the rest =)

Besides, we can't forget our guy is a mutant, he takes flights everywhere, constantly, he will be fine LOL


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Lool, proof in this pic that his usual repose face is not a grinning one, and doesn't mean he's unhappy.
> 
> I'm sure he's very happy to be filming in the lead up to the Oscars, gives him a perfect excuse to absent himself from all the campaigning and brown nosing. AC will likely be filming up to December too, so no time for any campaigning then either.* I think TLBO is still scheduled to open in London on January 8th; if so he will have some promo to do for that between Christmas and New Year. *
> 
> Personally I hope he doesn't sign up for more XMen films. IMO he's way too good an actor to be in pulp films like XMen long term. I know they bankroll his passion projects, where his real interest lies. But if AC. is a success he'll have his own franchise with far more control.


I don't think it will premiere at TIFF. Touchstone Pictures has the American rights,but I don't remember a European distributor. IF it's very good,I hope they release it after a festival premiere.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> When he signed for Jobs he knew it was Oscar)bait and the he would have to play the game to get a nod. Not like Shame cause he is much more famous now and it's a Boyle/Sorkin movie but premieres, special screenings, roundtables he might do. Paula will manage to schedule these things in a good time for him so he can do all at once in early October and late November. Then he can shoot AC in September, October and perhaps finish it by mid-December. Marion did like that in 2014, she briefly campaigned. Then in January she spent two weeks campaigning in LA. He might do the same. *He won't avoid campaign like in 2013 but he won't hard campaign like in 2011. Universal will do the rest =)
> 
> Besides, we can't forget our guy is a mutant, he takes flights everywhere, constantly, he will be fine LOL *


*
Yes,IF the movie,the performance are great. Universal and Scott Rudin will not allow him to avoid the Oscar campaign process.*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I don't think it will premiere at TIFF. Touchstone Pictures has the American rights,but I don't remember a European distributor. IF it's very good,I hope they release it after a festival premiere.




There are several sites still giving a January 8th release date in the UK for TLBO - here's one from the Film Distributors Association:

http://www.launchingfilms.com/release-schedule?sort=date&startmonth=01&startyear=2016

It appears there is a UK distributor - Entertainment One UK.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,IF the movie,the performance are great. Universal and Scott Rudin will not allow him to avoid the Oscar campaign process.



Yes. He will campaign either way. Maybe more if he really has chances to win. If he is locked but no winning chance, he will do the basic stuff. If the movie flops bad he won't do anything. But this is really difficult to happen LOL


----------



## Morgane

This is  the teaser trailer of the movie directed by the guy who won the Your Film  Festival Award during the Venice Festival  three years ago. I don't know if Michael is still involved in the project  with Ridley Scott.
https://youtube.com/watch?v=paeP7sMrshw


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yes. *He will campaign either way. Maybe more if he really has chances to win. If he is locked but no winning chance, he will do the basic stuff.* If the movie flops bad he won't do anything. But this is really difficult to happen LOL


Yes,obviously it will depend on his chances too.




pearlyqueen said:


> There are several sites still giving a January 8th release date in the UK for TLBO - here's one from the Film Distributors Association:
> 
> http://www.launchingfilms.com/release-schedule?sort=date&startmonth=01&startyear=2016
> 
> It appears there is a UK distributor - Entertainment One UK.


I don't know what to think...   I hope it's released after a festival premiere. Michael has Steve Jobs and Macbeth,Alicia has The Danish Girl... He doesn't have  "prestige projects" next year,so it'd make more sense.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,obviously it will depend on his chances too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to think...   I hope it's released after a festival premiere. Michael has Steve Jobs and Macbeth,Alicia has The Danish Girl... He doesn't have  "prestige projects" next year,so it'd make more sense.



It doesn't make any sense to release TLBO this year IMO. The whole cast has big movies this year already (Weisz has Lobster and Youth too), there is zero buzz for the film, not even stills...there is no interest so far. They should screen it at Berlin or Cannes and give it a Fall release in 2016. Neither of the three actors has an awards season film next year, this could be it. It's a completely waste release it in 2015 for me


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,obviously it will depend on his chances too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to think...   I hope it's released after a festival premiere. Michael has Steve Jobs and Macbeth,Alicia has The Danish Girl... He doesn't have  "prestige projects" next year,so it'd make more sense.




I guess neither Michael nor Alicia has any say in when their films are released, the distributors have their own agenda. There is also the London Film Festival in October, maybe it will premiere there?


----------



## bhb2014

From EW.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> From EW.


ugh he is looking good, love his hair short. Is this from Slow west or Macbeth? this pic is giving me a macbeth vibe lol


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> ugh he is looking good, love his hair short. Is this from Slow west or Macbeth? this pic is giving me a macbeth vibe lol



X-Men


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> X-Men


oh wow hahahahah of course its the rugged lumberjack look!!! How could I forget! LOL


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> oh wow hahahahah of course its the rugged lumberjack look!!! How could I forget! LOL



In the middle of the woods, recent clothes  In Macbeth his beard is kinda big too. But his hair and beard in SW and X-Men are similar.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> In the middle of the woods, recent clothes  In Macbeth his beard is kinda big too. But his hair and beard in SW and X-Men are similar.


you're right you're right! that looks like the scene in which we see his daughter in the movie surrounded by the military (nazis?)....Cant wait for this movie to come out!!


----------



## Underoos!

bhb2014 said:


> What a happy couple!  Michael seems to be having a blast with her.
> 
> About the movie, well this one can give him an Oscar  But rather wait for a more trustful source. Or is this Studio Exec a good source?




Regarding the pictures, I think the problem is that maybe Michael's not a fan of Tove Lo's music!  Doubt he's really into today's pop music, as we all know, he tends to like the old stuff from 70's and 80's or rock.


----------



## bhb2014

Underoos! said:


> Regarding the pictures, I think the problem is that maybe Michael's not a fan of Tove Lo's music!  Doubt he's really into today's pop music, as we all know, he tends to like the old stuff from 70's and 80's or rock.



Don't think so but each person sees things in a way. We can just assume what's going on =)


----------



## miasharma

Underoos! said:


> Regarding the pictures, I think the problem is that maybe Michael's not a fan of Tove Lo's he's really into today's pop music, as we all know, he tends to like the old stuff from 70's and 80's or rock.



hahaha whatever the reason, he doesn't seem too thrilled to be there 

somehow he manages to have more fun with certain other people around but hey what do I know.


----------



## bhb2014

According to this website, Macbeth will be released on Christmas in US. I doubt it cause competition is like HUGE and Hateful Eight comes out on the same day.

http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2015/...-michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard.html

And it seems that Jobs will play at TIFF too so Michael will have a busy September with Telluride, Jobs, perhaps Macbeth and then shooting AC in London.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...rds-itinerary-and-stealth-contenders-20150731


----------



## libeth

Allie28 said:


> _He looks thrilled.
> 
> _ If Prometheus 2 starts in January that means Michael will once again be filming during Oscar season and won't be able to engage in a huge campaign.
> 
> And after my oops this morning I'm hesitant to post any links, but seeing all sorts of rumors that he and James have signed on for more XMen films.



I don't see Alicia !     I'm not excited about Pometheus and X-Men but Sott is still an amazing director. Prometheus was  beautiful to look at and  I liked The Counselor's extended cut. His ability to choose  the right script is worrisome  


Underoos! said:


> Regarding the pictures, I think the problem is that maybe Michael's not a fan of Tove Lo's music!  Doubt he's really into today's pop music, as we all know, he tends to like the old stuff from 70's and 80's or rock.



True,he loves 80's music,metal,rock but it looks like they are paying attention to the concert. 





miasharma said:


> hahaha whatever the reason, he doesn't seem too thrilled to be there
> 
> somehow he manages to have more fun with certain other people around but hey _what do I know. _


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> According to this website, Macbeth will be released on Christmas in US. I doubt it cause competition is like HUGE and Hateful Eight comes out on the same day.
> 
> http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2015/...-michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard.html
> 
> And it seems that Jobs will play at TIFF too so Michael will have a busy September with Telluride, Jobs, perhaps Macbeth and then shooting AC in London.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...rds-itinerary-and-stealth-contenders-20150731



I've never heard of that site.  Steve Jobs could be a late addition to the TIFFF lineup.


----------



## bhb2014

So, the screening of today is of the documentary about Steve Jobs. Boyle's film screens on Thrusday 

https://twitter.com/schmvngpctrs/status/628713537838288896


----------



## Lou9

Actually, there was a screening last night...



> Steve Jobs
> 
> AUGUST 05, 2015
> Steve Jobs, the man, changed the way we live. Steve Jobs, the movie, then, had to be different - bigger, somehow, or better than your standard biopic: a daunting feat unequovically and breathtakingly accomplished by Danny Boyle and Aaron Sorkin.
> 
> The climactic moment of the film is the product launch of the iMac - a moment that altered, if not defined, the life and career of Steve Jobs, as it did the lives and careers of everyone who will ever watch this movie, the significance of which is the soul of this film. Steve Jobs achieved every biopic's greatest ambition: convincing the audience that this story is their story.
> 
> The film is divided into what feel like three, very long scenes: the busy minutes leading up to three, sequential product launches, during which all of Jobs's most important conversations with the most important people seem to happen. The progression of the technology over the fifteen-year span of the film is an important element of the film, but the real, compelling force of the story is found in the development of Jobs's blazing, volatile relationships with his colleagues - Joanna Hoffman (his close friend and chief of marketing), Steve Wozniak (co-founder of Apple), John Scully (original CEO of Apple) - and, most importantly, his daughter, Lisa Brennan-Jobs.
> 
> The intelligent dialogue - rapid, intense, biting, frequently funny, and surprisingly moving -  is, coupled with the film's superb editing, a remarkably efficient vehicle for pushing the plot forward. For a movie composed entirely of talking and virtually zero "action," it flies.
> 
> The acting is, at its weakest (.... Seth Rogen), fantastic. Michael Fassbender's performance was transformative, electric, and beautiful. The physicality of the role, although subtle, was essential: the way he walked and the way he spoke were especially impressive.  (Tangential rant: "transformative" does not mean "physically looks like another person." Nicole Kidman's performance in The Hours and Steve Carell's role in Foxcatcher come to mind: a prosthetic nose does not make your acting "transformative." Fassbender's nose, for the record, is his own in this film.)
> 
> Kate Winslet's performance was also spot-on (obviously). I found myself, as a viewer, leaning on her character in the more intense moments of the plot- a weight which she carried easily and beautifully. Both Winslet and Fassbender are absolute guarantees for Oscar nominations.
> 
> The entirety of the film (excepting the numerous and tasteful flashbacks) is set in three auditoriums, with plenty of camera time spent sweeping over rows of velvet-cushioned chairs at various stages of occupancy. That the filmmakers want the audience to be thinking of themselves as characters in this film is no secret, and, as Steve Jobs paces across the stage in his quintessential black turtleneck, practicing the unveiling of the iMac, I - sitting in my own cushioned chair - couldn't help but give in to the magic of "witnessing" that launch of that product: that he, looking forward with hope and confidence, and I, looking back with retroactive knowledge, knew with the same certainty that he had been right all along


source

@alexismunyay: @ausbosss amazing and I don't say that lightly...it'll win a lot a lot of awards for sure 

@GasolineDreams: Saw a test screening of Steve Jobs tonight. Very good movie.

@ozfishinla Just saw new Steve Jobs biopic. Nice work by Fassbender but more drama than bio. Doubt tech journo @MikeElgan will like it. #Stevejobsfilm

@brayaselis After seeing a sneak preview of "Steve Jobs", all I can say is that Michael Fassbender's performance is Oscar- worthy.


----------



## SusanBeach

Lou9 said:


> Actually, there was a screening last night...
> 
> 
> source
> 
> @alexismunyay: @ausbosss amazing and I don't say that lightly...it'll win a lot a lot of awards for sure
> 
> @GasolineDreams: Saw a test screening of Steve Jobs tonight. Very good movie.
> 
> @ozfishinla Just saw new Steve Jobs biopic. Nice work by Fassbender but more drama than bio. Doubt tech journo @MikeElgan will like it. #Stevejobsfilm
> 
> @brayaselis After seeing a sneak preview of "Steve Jobs", all I can say is that Michael Fassbender's performance is Oscar- worthy.



Thank you Lou  nice with the good reviews


----------



## bhb2014

Awesome! I hope the press loved it too! Found a few more 



> I just watched an early screening for the film here in NYC & it was well done!  Kate Winslet as Donna Hoffman was my FAVORITE!



https://twitter.com/manhattanman90/status/628808548408016896



> Just saw a early screening of @SteveJobsFilm & #KateWinslet as Donna Hoffman was the BEST!! #SteveJobs #Film #DannyBoyle #AaronSorkin



https://twitter.com/manhattanman90/status/628793039155261440



> Just saw new Steve Jobs biopic. Nice work by Fassbender but more drama than bio. Doubt tech journo @MikeElgan will like it. #Stevejobsfilm



https://twitter.com/ozfishinla/status/628794428413468672


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> Actually, there was a screening last night...
> 
> 
> source
> 
> @alexismunyay: @ausbosss amazing and I don't say that lightly...it'll win a lot a lot of awards for sure
> 
> @GasolineDreams: Saw a test screening of Steve Jobs tonight. Very good movie.
> 
> @ozfishinla Just saw new Steve Jobs biopic. Nice work by Fassbender but more drama than bio. Doubt tech journo @MikeElgan will like it. #Stevejobsfilm
> 
> @brayaselis After seeing a sneak preview of &quot;Steve Jobs&quot;, all I can say is that Michael Fassbender's performance is Oscar- worthy.





> Michael Fassbender's performance was transformative, electric, and beautiful. _The physicality of the role, although subtle, was essential: the way he walked and the way he spoke were especially impressive. (Tangential rant: &quot;transformative&quot; does not mean &quot;physically looks like another person.&quot;_ Nicole Kidman's performance in The Hours and Steve Carell's role in Foxcatcher come to mind: a prosthetic nose does not make your acting &quot;transformative.&quot; Fassbender's nose, for the record, is his own in this film.)


 Great!  Is @manhattanman90 a Winslet fan?


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Great!  Is @manhattanman90 a Winslet fan?



Clearly LOL


----------



## bhb2014

So...AC will have Passengers as a contender on December 21st in 2016. Michael and Marion Vs J-Law and Chris Pratt. Now I'm worried LOL Both could be hits and everyone will be happy!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> So...AC will have Passengers as a contender on December 21st in 2016. Michael and Marion Vs J-Law and Chris Pratt. Now I'm worried LOL Both could be hits and everyone will be happy!



Something will move.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Actually, there was a screening last night...
> 
> 
> source
> 
> @alexismunyay: @ausbosss amazing and I don't say that lightly...it'll win a lot a lot of awards for sure
> 
> @GasolineDreams: Saw a test screening of Steve Jobs tonight. Very good movie.
> 
> @ozfishinla Just saw new Steve Jobs biopic. Nice work by Fassbender but more drama than bio. Doubt tech journo @MikeElgan will like it. #Stevejobsfilm
> 
> @brayaselis After seeing a sneak preview of "Steve Jobs", all I can say is that Michael Fassbender's performance is Oscar- worthy.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Something will move.


Yes,I agree. 

I think Anne Thompson is right about Macbeth:


> [Radius has shepherded several documentaries through the Oscar race, including back-to-back Oscar-winners "Citizenfour" and "20 Feet From Stardom," but it's a surprise that Radius would release "Macbeth." This suggests that Harvey Weinstein either lacks confidence in the film's awards profile* or is trying to release it during the congested awards corridor at less cost. (A December playing time means not having to hold a movie in theaters during the most competitive months.) A substantial payday from deep-pocked Amazon could mean the difference between profit and loss. *



http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...release-plan-for-fassbenders-macbeth-20150803


----------



## Lou9

Michael is the #7 best dressed person in Hollywood?   Oh, Vanity Fair!

And look who's #1...


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Michael is the #7 best dressed person in Hollywood?   Oh, Vanity Fair!
> 
> And look who's #1...


And who's #2..  Redmayne deserves the first position,but she's the new Vuitton testimonial,so..   Actually Michael was  well dressed during Cannes. 

Take it with a grain of salt,I've  found these posts about Andrews on tumblr: 
http://hrrylouis.tumblr.com/post/125877173381/fun-fact-the-michael-fassbender-beating-thing-was


> Fun fact the Michael fassbender beating thing was a lie!!!!!
> 
> #I don't defend abusers ever BUT I know the woman who accused him of it #her kid plays with mine and it's a known fact among her friends that she was lying





> idk because i knew about her and knew her family and heard about how she lies a lot and is generally weird and hard to be friends with before i found out she was michael&#8217;s ex like i heard her friends say that she had lied about an abusive ex and done ****ty vengeful things to a couple exes and then today i found out that the supposedly abusive ex was actually michael fassbender idk what to tell you i just heard her friends talk about her and what they think of her because of what she&#8217;s told them i didn&#8217;t get DETAILS on what happened all i have heard has been friends casually talking while their kids play in my back yard


This girl lives in LA and she doesn't seem one of his fans,but,obviously,I don't know if she's telling the truth.


----------



## mollie12

Supposedly Magneto has left Montreal.


----------



## bhb2014

Oooh these lists of best dressed...love them! Full PR  Nothing amazing about how Redmayne dresses or Michael or any man to be honest. There are some who dress themselves badly but best dressed? Among women I agree though. Loved how the first one and the second man best dressed are the leading actors on the perhaps most Oscar-bait movie of the year LOL Yes, sure, nobody paid for this...

And about Michael, already leaving Montreal? You mean because of this mollie12?

https://instagram.com/p/6BMHHGSEkS

Well, he'll either go to London to check on things about AC or he'll go straight to NY, where has a premiere to attend next week. Let awards season begins!


----------



## Lou9

Finally saw Ex Machina. All I can say is that Ava and David would be an unstoppable team.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Finally saw Ex Machina. All I can say is that Ava and David would be an unstoppable team.



I had a blast when David lost his head in the end of Prometheus.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Oooh these lists of best dressed...love them! Full PR  Nothing amazing about how Redmayne dresses or Michael or any man to be honest. There are some who dress themselves badly but best dressed? Among women I agree though. Loved how the first one and the second man best dressed are the leading actors on the perhaps most Oscar-bait movie of the year LOL Yes, sure, nobody paid for this...
> 
> And about Michael, already leaving Montreal? You mean because of this mollie12?
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6BMHHGSEkS
> 
> Well, he'll either go to London to check on things about AC or he'll go straight to NY, where has a premiere to attend next week. Let awards season begins!


HAHAHAHA Michael and AV aren't on the couples best dressed list, I guess they only look good when they are not together (its a joke... for all the AV lovers who are gonna read this and lose their minds)

Wait also which premiere are you talking about?!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> HAHAHAHA Michael and AV aren't on the couples best dressed list, I guess they only look good when they are not together (its a joke... for all the AV lovers who are gonna read this and lose their minds)
> 
> Wait also which premiere are you talking about?!



The Man From U.N.C.L.E, it's next week in NY and LA I think because it opens on the 14th (Yes, I'm dying to watch it, seems to be fun!).


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> The Man From U.N.C.L.E, it's next week in NY and LA I think because it opens on the 14th (Yes, I'm dying to watch it, seems to be fun!).


oh...I thought you meant one of Michael's films premiere. 

Ehhh saw a trailer for Man from UNCLE. Looks funny enough but Ill just wait until its on Netflix.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> oh...I thought you meant one of Michael's films premiere.
> 
> Ehhh saw a trailer for Man from UNCLE. Looks funny enough but Ill just wait until its on Netflix.



Which film? LOL Michael has no film in August. He'll only start promoting again in early September, at Telluride and probably TIFF. Then it's AC, Macbeth, NYFF, Jobs and finish AC. Besides attending some events of Danish Girl too. He'll be busy


----------



## Lou9

Armie Hammer's character looks like the costumer was shown a picture of Michael in First Class and told "dress him like this." Nice try.

I really doubt Michael will go to the premier. I think he'll get some interviews and other publicity done for Macbeth and Steve Jobs and do some work leading up to AC if he's really completely done with X-Men (this weekend, Singer said on Instagram that there is 3 weeks of filming left).


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Which film? LOL Michael has no film in August. He'll only start promoting again in early September, at Telluride and probably TIFF. Then it's AC, Macbeth, NYFF, Jobs and finish AC. Besides attending some events of Danish Girl too. He'll be busy


LOL yeah that is why I was confused when you said he is attending a premiere in NY next week because I was like what movie is coming out in August? AV's movies don't count in my book so I was confused. Cant wait for him to start promoting his own movies so soon!! Hope he lives up to his best dressed status hahaha


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> Armie Hammer's character looks like the costumer was shown a picture of Michael in First Class and told "dress him like this." Nice try.
> 
> I really doubt Michael will go to the premier. I think he'll get some interviews and other publicity done for Macbeth and Steve Jobs and do some work leading up to AC if he's really completely done with X-Men (this weekend, Singer said on Instagram that there is 3 weeks of filming left).


Agree with you about the premiere. Even if he does go, I highly doubt he will walk the red carpet. He is gonna show up looking messy and ready to party with his friend Superman. I get a feeling that Michael loves New York and will steal every opportunity to be there hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Armie Hammer's character looks like the costumer was shown a picture of Michael in First Class and told "dress him like this." Nice try.
> 
> I really doubt Michael will go to the premier. I think he'll get some interviews and other publicity done for Macbeth and Steve Jobs and do some work leading up to AC if he's really completely done with X-Men (this weekend, Singer said on Instagram that there is 3 weeks of filming left).



hahahahaha I like Hammer, I hope he finally has a hit after so many flops. He's cool and hot, except for that weird hair chest he has.

I think he will attend the premieres but only next week we'll know anyway. And still 3 weeks to go? Jeez! IMO, he'll do promo for Macbeth in September, perhaps right after Telluride/TIFF. Such as premiere in London, press junket, etc. He might start Jobs in very early October, when Macbeth is done (until December, of course).


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> LOL yeah that is why I was confused when you said he is attending a premiere in NY next week because I was like what movie is coming out in August? AV's movies don't count in my book so I was confused. Cant wait for him to start promoting his own movies so soon!! Hope he lives up to his best dressed status hahaha



Always best dressed  Kidding, he had some bad moments but he's fine. Not the 7th best dresses but he's OK.

What the hell is that wet thing on his shirt?


----------



## pearlyqueen

European premiere of Steve Jobs on Sunday 18th October, closing film of the London Film Festival

http://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/...ial&utm_source=twitterbfi&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## mchris55

How he is on best dressed anything is beyond me. And that is not a knock, it is just he has no personal sense of style. He has said as much, and I believe him. SMH.

The Amazon thing still has me rolling my eyes. I just hope they announce the cinema dates early enough so that I can see it in a theater.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> How he is on best dressed anything is beyond me. And that is not a knock, it is just he has no personal sense of style. He has said as much, and I believe him. SMH.
> 
> The Amazon thing still has me rolling my eyes. I just hope they announce the cinema dates early enough so that I can see it in a theater.



it's PR stuff, awards season is coming. He needs to be on the spotlight. Hope it works out for him!

Me too, I wanna watch it in December LOL


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs will close London Festival. Oscar, Oscar, Oscar! October 18th the European Premiere.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/steve-jobs-to-close-london-film-festival-1201557912

EDIT: I love checking curiosity about festivals. What were previous Oscar-nominated films that closed LFF?


----------



## pearlyqueen

I already posted about Jobs at the London Film Festival


----------



## bhb2014

> New Picturehouse Recommends is in the house. Come and read about all the great movies coming up in the next few months. Ipad edition also



https://instagram.com/p/6C6TbBiagO


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Jobs will close London Festival. Oscar, Oscar, Oscar! October 18th the European Premiere.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/steve-jobs-to-close-london-film-festival-1201557912
> 
> EDIT: I love checking curiosity about festivals. What were previous Oscar-nominated films that closed LFF?


oh cool! thanks for posting this. I know nothing about movie festivals, does this London festival mean good oscar chances for Jobs? Is it one of the more prestigious ones in Europe?


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> oh cool! thanks for posting this. I know nothing about movie festivals, does this London festival mean good oscar chances for Jobs? Is it one of the more prestigious ones in Europe?



Oh yeah, London is huge!  Jobs will go to Telluride, perhaps TIFF, NY and then London before hitting theaters in UK. Fingers crossed that it's a huge success and Michael gets his nod! It would be embarrassing walk the red carpet in London after the film flopped in US but this won't happen, Boyle/Sorkin is a too damn good team.

I was searching here and that's what I found: Fury and Saving Mr. Banks were the films that closed LFF in the past two years. The Imitation Game and Captain Phillips opened it in 2013 and 2014. Who knows Steve Jobs change this recent bad luck of closing night films?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lool, all the chat about Oscars, as if it matters. And like Michael would pay to be included in a best dressed list in a magazine! Rotflmao!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> oh cool! thanks for posting this. I know nothing about movie festivals, does this London festival mean good oscar chances for Jobs? Is it one of the more prestigious ones in Europe?



Eh, I don't think it's that prestigious as far as impact on something like the Oscars. The really prestigious festivals in Europe are Berlinale, Venice and Cannes. In North America, Telluride is probably the most prestigious as far as awards potential goes, which explains why they got the premiere over TIFF, which is the biggest fest, and probably the best for more commercial success.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Eh, I don't think it's that prestigious as far as impact on something like the Oscars. The really prestigious festivals in Europe are Berlinale, Venice and Cannes. In North America, Telluride is probably the most prestigious as far as awards potential goes, which explains why they got the premiere over TIFF, which is the biggest fest, and probably the best for more commercial success.



London usually selects Oscar-bait films but most have already screened in other festivals. It runs in October so the main ones, Berlin, Cannes, Venice and Telluride/TIFF have already happened. But it's still a major one, many Oscar-nominated films screen over there. Last year, The Imitation Game, Foxcatcher, Whiplash, Wild, Leviathan, Wild Tales were all there. 

But I agree, it's not the most important one like the ones you mentioned. It's a big deal though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Au contraire. Via The London Film Festival the British Film Institute selects its films on artistic merit, not "Oscar bait". Is that the definition of an important prestigious film festival - Oscar potential? Not in my part of the world; in any case, the Oscars are becoming increasingly less relevant as each year goes by.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mchris55 said:


> How he is on best dressed anything is beyond me. And that is not a knock, it is just he has no personal sense of style. He has said as much, and I believe him. SMH.
> 
> The Amazon thing still has me rolling my eyes. I just hope they announce the cinema dates early enough so that I can see it in a theater.



Lol, I agree, he's not really a stylish dude - except when he's promoting something at a film festival in recent years, lol! Like Telluride & TIFF in 2013... he was so hot at both those fests! But yeah, those lists are PR driven, the same way Most Beautiful or Sexiest Man kind of lists are PR driven. 

The PR is clear with this list in particular, as there is no way in this reality that both Vikander with her horrible LV looks and Eddie Redmayne with his ugly plaid suits (and Emma Stone as well) are better dressed than Fan Bingbing! She is a goddess with an enormous sense of style. Alicia Vikander wishes she could slay as hard as Fan Bingbing. 

But, AV & ER just so happen to be the stars of the Oscar-baitiest film this year, and they are working overtime to make AV happen, so it's not a coincidence they top the list. Even Gugu, whom I love, shouldn't be ranked as high as she is. She's beautiful, but like Naomi Harris is more stylish than her. Fassy's on there for the same PR reason. But I'm not going to hate on that list, I think they did a good job switching it up between the legit stylish and the PR necessities, and I like that they tried to include some diversity as well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Funny how non Fassbender related opinions on Alicia are in complete contrast:

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-for-the-edit-magazine/

PR driven, haha.


----------



## Katespadegurl

To be fair, Fassbender has been on other best dressed list for other years, this isn't really PR driven. These lists mean nothing, they just take whatever pic or whatever some celeb wears recently and put them on the best dressed list. In this case, Fassbender wore those clothes in Cannes


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Au contraire. Via The London Film Festival the British Film Institute selects its films on artistic merit, not "Oscar bait". Is that the definition of an important prestigious film festival - Oscar potential? Not in my part of the world; in any case, the Oscars are becoming increasingly less relevant as each year goes by.



In the film festival world, London just isn't as prestigious as Berlinale, Venice or Cannes. Sorry. I have worked for several film festivals, and part of my job was knowing how the different festivals rank and each of their strengths/weaknesses. As far as Oscar being irrelevant,  mmkay. If you say so. I'd say Oscar is becoming increasingly relevant in your part of the world, since the BAFTA's are doing their utmost to be the Oscars Jr, but okay.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Funny how non Fassbender related opinions on Alicia are in complete contrast:
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/08/alicia-vikander-for-the-edit-magazine/
> 
> PR driven, haha.



Funny how they seem to only like that one photo shoot. 

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/07/al...n-at-the-man-from-u-n-c-l-e-london-photocall/

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/04/os...vikander-at-the-ex-machina-new-york-premiere/

Tom & Lorenzo (and their *****y kittens) care about style and fashion, they're not delusional stans.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> In the film festival world, London just isn't as prestigious as Berlinale, Venice or Cannes. Sorry. I have worked for several film festivals, and part of my job was knowing how the different festivals rank and each of their strengths/weaknesses. As far as Oscar being irrelevant,  mmkay. If you say so. I'd say Oscar is becoming increasingly relevant in your part of the world, since the BAFTA's are doing their utmost to be the Oscars Jr, but okay.




Oscar irrelevance isn't just my opinion, it's been shown to be so in terms of commercial box office returns too; in fact the live TV ceremony is what most Americans enjoy most. And outside of the USA the Oscars are even less relevant. Just because the BAFTA ceremony may resemble the Oscar TV ceremony does not equate to the Oscars themselves increasing in relevance here. Curious to learn though what the criteria is for ranking film festivals that you refer to?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Funny how they seem to only like that one photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/07/al...n-at-the-man-from-u-n-c-l-e-london-photocall/
> 
> 
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/04/os...vikander-at-the-ex-machina-new-york-premiere/
> 
> 
> 
> Tom & Lorenzo (and their *****y kittens) care about style and fashion, they're not delusional stans.




Yes they care about style and fashion, and if they hate it's for the clothes, not the person wearing them. Unlike some delusional stans of a certain actor who let their dislike blind them to physical beauty and talent. Check out the comments section of the latest photoshoot, not only praise for the clothes but for Alicia too.


----------



## bhb2014

These lists ARE PR driven. VF doesn't think "Oh, let's make our annual list of best dressed people. People, go search all the best looks of the year and let's vote!". There are thousands of actors they could consider, they are influenced by PRs for sure. Tbh, it's very hard to think about a list like this one that isn't PR driven. The world is moved by interests. And brands in this case.

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/photos/2015/08/international-best-dressed-list-2015

Michael has been in other lists before, this is true. In premieres he dresses fine  Like I said, I don't know why they judge men when they basically wear suits and most of them are equal in appearance LOL

Is this the outfit they describe on VF?

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/photos/2015/08/international-best-dressed-list-2015


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes they care about style and fashion, and if they hate it's for the clothes, not the person wearing them. Unlike some delusional stans of a certain actor who let their dislike blind them to physical beauty and talent. Check out the comments section of the latest photoshoot, not only praise for the clothes but for Alicia too.



If they thought she was stunning all the time, the comments on all articles would be filled with "she's stunning! But that outfit isn't". You don't exactly see that though, because that's one well done photo shoot with excellent lighting and photoshop. All the other comments are based on red carpet appearances, with no lighting and photoshop, or styling, apparently. She just doesn't deliver on the red carpet or in her street style, and that'd be my opinion regardless of who she's banging. Fassbender is irrelevant, xxx


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> In the film festival world, London just isn't as prestigious as Berlinale, Venice or Cannes. Sorry. I have worked for several film festivals, and part of my job was knowing how the different festivals rank and each of their strengths/weaknesses. As far as Oscar being irrelevant,  mmkay. If you say so. I'd say Oscar is becoming increasingly relevant in your part of the world, since the BAFTA's are doing their utmost to be the Oscars Jr, but okay.



LOL London doesn't screen Oscar-baits, of course not. Most BIG festivals screen films that will probably be on award season the following year, not a coincidence everyone wants to attend them. Go see the lineup of Cannes, Berlin, Venice and Telluride/TIFF and see how many films screened over there ended up nominated to major awards 

London isn't huge as them but it screens most of the films they screened. Why? Because they are Oscar-bait films! People DO care about the Oscars. And what you said about the BAFTAs...they adjusted their rules so they can be close to The Academy. But no, nobody cares about the Oscar, even the girl who said the expected to have three films over there next year LOL 

I personally don't think Oscar is synonym of quality but it's the most relevant award in showbiz. It's a fact.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> London usually selects Oscar-bait films but most have already screened in other festivals. It runs in October so the main ones, Berlin, Cannes, Venice and Telluride/TIFF have already happened. But it's still a major one, many Oscar-nominated films screen over there. Last year, The Imitation Game, Foxcatcher, Whiplash, Wild, Leviathan, Wild Tales were all there.
> 
> But I agree, it's not the most important one like the ones you mentioned. It's a big deal though.



Yes, this is what I was referring to, that the films have already showed at another festival. London is more of a showcase festival than a discovery one, but the discovery festivals are the ones that people give weight to when it comes to awards and things like that, if only because there's a tendency to think of a film as being from whatever festival it premiered at, if that makes sense. That's why they all want premieres.


----------



## pearlyqueen

bhb2014 said:


> LOL London doesn't screen Oscar-baits, of course not. Most BIG festivals screen films that will probably be on award season the following year, not a coincidence everyone wants to attend them. Go see the lineup of Cannes, Berlin, Venice and Telluride/TIFF and see how many films screened over there ended up nominated to major awards
> 
> 
> 
> London isn't huge as them but it screens most of the films they screened. Why? Because they are Oscar-bait films! People DO care about the Oscars. And what you said about the BAFTAs...they adjusted their rules so they can be close to The Academy. But no, nobody cares about the Oscar, even the girl who said the expected to have three films over there next year LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't think Oscar is synonym of quality but it's the most relevant award in showbiz. It's a fact.




Oscars are a showbiz award, no more and no less. Certainly not important enough for actors of talent and integrity to debase themselves in living a lie in order to win one! Are they the most relevant? In America yes; but there's a whole big world out there outwith the USA, including European cinema and Bollywood as main players. And what is the definition of relevant anyway? Does it make the best actor winner a better actor? I think not. And take a look at the classic films over the years that lost out to far more forgettable ones. Intelligent actors realise that Oscars are not what they're cracked up to be; it may be flattering to win one but ultimately they are superficial.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Yes, this is what I was referring to, that the films have already showed at another festival. London is more of a showcase festival than a discovery one, but the discovery festivals are the ones that people give weight to when it comes to awards and things like that, if only because there's a tendency to think of a film as being from whatever festival it premiered at, if that makes sense. That's why they all want premieres.



Yes, you used the right word: discovery. In the last two years the two films that opened London hadn't premiered in Cannes or Venice and both were major films at the Oscars. The ones that closed it didn't have the same luck: Fury and Saving Mr. Banks. But yeah, it's a festival that mostly screens films that have already been presented in other events.

Studios love putting on their films trailers "Official selection Venice" or "Palme D'Or Winner" or "Official selection Toronto, Cannes and London". It gives them buzz. Many directors and actors dream is to present their films in these festivals. I admit London isn't HUGE but it's definitely an important one.


----------



## bhb2014

Let's talk about someone who actually matters? LOL  Some pics of Michael well-dressed!


----------



## mchris55

Yes, someone that matters and is well dressed  in these pics too!!

Fan Bingbing does slay though


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Yes, someone that matters and is well dressed  in these pics too!!
> 
> Fan Bingbing does slay though



I never heard of this girl LOL Who is she?


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> I never heard of this girl LOL Who is she?



Agree, who is she?


----------



## Katespadegurl

Fan BingBing played Blink on XMDOFP (the one who can teleport)

I would post pics of her on this thread but I'm on my phone so someone else can do it. Or Google "fan bingbing red carpet" she ALWAYS brings it on the red carpet fashion wise. Every photographer is always anticipating for her to come and slay.


----------



## libeth

This thread is a mess 


bhb2014 said:


> Always best dressed  Kidding, he had some bad moments but he's fine. Not the 7th best dresses but he's OK.
> 
> What the hell is that wet thing on his shirt?



Maybe water. He was holding a bottle in another pic. He looks very happy in the last pic. AV was around!  


Katespadegurl said:


> To be fair, Fassbender has been on other best dressed list for other years, this isn't really PR driven. These lists mean nothing, they just take whatever pic or whatever some celeb wears recently and put them on the best dressed list. In this case, Fassbender wore those clothes in Cannes



Conspiracy!   We can positively say Eddie and Micgael are the Oscar frontrunners.  What's the fuss? He was impeccable. Michael also looked great at the DOFP premieres.


----------



## libeth

Kyoko Karenina said:


> In the film festival world, London just isn't as prestigious as Berlinale, Venice or Cannes. Sorry. I have worked for several film festivals, and part of my job was knowing how the different festivals rank and each of their strengths/weaknesses. As far as Oscar being irrelevant,  mmkay. If you say so. I'd say Oscar is becoming increasingly relevant in your part of the world, since the BAFTA's are doing their utmost to be the Oscars Jr, but okay.


  Venice and Cannes are more prestigious than the Berlinale. It doesn't always happen but the BAFTA still often  privilege underdog performances and films over the Oscar frontrunners.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> This thread is a mess
> 
> Maybe water. He was holding a bottle in another pic. He looks very happy in the last pic. AV was around!
> 
> Conspiracy!   We can positively say Eddie and Micgael are the Oscar frontrunners.  What's the fuss? He was impeccable. Michael also looked great at the DOFP premieres.



Hahahahahahaha his outfit was awful in that premiere. Of course he looked happy, she was not with him LOL

It's August, there's not such thing as frontrunners, most films haven't even screened for the press yet. But yes, Steve Jobs screams Oscar. Danish Girl should just write "For your consideration" on its poster. 

Michael dresses fine but like I said, men are the same for me, what changes mostly is their brands and faces. You attend premieres and most are wearing suits and ties, bleh. This list is meaningless to me. I think it's just fun that number one woman is an it girl who stars in the most Oscar bait movie of the year and number two man if her co-star. I don't believe in coincidences, this is PR driven like many other lists =)

In early 2014, Michael was elected the most handsome face of 2013 and Marion the most beautiful face. They had recently been announced in Macbeth. PR!


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Venice and Cannes are more prestigious than the Berlinale. It doesn't always happen but the BAFTA still often  privilege underdog performances and films over the Oscar frontrunners.



Yes, tbh I don't care a lot about Berlin LOL

BAFTA changed its rules recently. It used to be different, like nominating other names but they aren't doing this anymore. Most names are eventually nominated to the Oscars or they are frontrunners.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Of all the outfits he has worn they chose that to say he's best dressed? Gimme a break. True he looks good in anything but they could've chosen a pic of him wearing a suit. VF would no doubt put him at #1


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

libeth said:


> Venice and Cannes are more prestigious than the Berlinale. It doesn't always happen but the BAFTA still often  privilege underdog performances and films over the Oscar frontrunners.



Actually, Cannes is ranked highest, while Venice & Berlinale are sort of on par. Venice may be more popular with regular people, but from a programming POV, they're on par. But really, I was just saying that those three are the most prestigious European festivals, while London really is not. I didn't actually rank the three (until now, lol). 

And I'm not sure your point about BAFTA... I mean, it's simply a fact that their noms in recent years are basically a copy of AMPAS, whether they sometimes privilege underdogs or not (then again, even Spirit Awards nominations are lately in line with the Oscars, which I think speaks more to the nature of Hollywood today more than anything -- that productions are more and more international collaborations, and that there are really only two kinds of films made anymore, the big budget action flick or the small budget "indies" where a lot of award-winners come from. There aren't a lot of mid-level films like Steve Jobs being made anymore)


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Danish Girl should just write "For your consideration" on its poster.



Lolololololol, this is too funny. It's funny 'cause it's true, lol.


----------



## Lou9

Perhaps another screening of the Macbeth, this time for the press (this guy is a writer for Total Film):



> Paul Bradshaw &#8207;@p_bradshaw
> All hail #Macbeth. All hail Michael Fassbender. All hail Marion Cotillard. All hail Justin Kurzel and everyone else involved. Stunning.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Perhaps another screening of the Macbeth, this time for the press (this guy is a writer for Total Film):



Awesome! Thanks =)


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Lol, I agree, he's not really a stylish dude - *except when he's promoting something at a film festival in recent years, *lol! Like Telluride & TIFF in 2013... he was so hot at both those fests! But yeah, those lists are PR driven, the same way Most Beautiful or Sexiest Man kind of lists are PR driven.
> 
> The PR is clear with this list in particular, as *there is no way in this reality that both Vikander with her horrible LV looks and Eddie Redmayne with his ugly plaid suits* (and Emma Stone as well) are better dressed than Fan Bingbing! She is a goddess with an enormous sense of style. Alicia Vikander wishes she could slay as hard as Fan Bingbing.



It's the reason why he's in the list...
Eddie Redmayne was a constant presence in the best dressed lists for all the past Oscar  season.
http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2015/jan/05/eddie-redmayne-gq-best-dressed-man-2015


Kyoko Karenina said:


> Funny how they seem to only like that one photo shoot.
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/07/al...n-at-the-man-from-u-n-c-l-e-london-photocall/
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/04/os...vikander-at-the-ex-machina-new-york-premiere/
> 
> Tom & Lorenzo (and their *****y kittens) care about style and fashion, they're not delusional stans.


Tom & Lorenzo and their "*****y kittens" actually  like her acting and know her movies even if the outfit is not stunning... 




Katespadegurl said:


> To be fair, Fassbender has been on other best dressed list for other years, this isn't really PR driven. These lists mean nothing, they just take whatever pic or whatever some celeb wears recently and put them on the best dressed list. In this case, Fassbender wore those clothes in Cannes


^This. He was the most popular actor on social media too,it's not really surprising.Even his casual style is improving,when he makes an effort...


----------



## bhb2014

Where is Michael guys? New York? Or London?


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Fan BingBing played Blink on XMDOFP (the one who can teleport)
> 
> I would post pics of her on this thread but I'm on my phone so someone else can do it. Or Google "fan bingbing red carpet" she ALWAYS brings it on the red carpet fashion wise. Every photographer is always anticipating for her to come and slay.



Oooh cool! I did not know she was a fashion icon. I remember her in X-Men =)


----------



## Lou9

LOL



> The Wombats could be appearing on the silver screen alongside Florence + The Machine next year, in a music festival-themed movie starring Magneto himself, Michael Fassbender.
> 
> At least, that's the star-studded yarn the indie rock marsupials spun on Like A Version this morning, in-between performing 'Be Your Shadow' and covering Jarryd James.
> 
> Matt and Alex first heard the story backstage at Splendour In The Grass, where drumming Wombat Dan Haggis said the band were co-starring in a new movie with the British singer.
> 
> "I guess that is kind of true," frontman Matt 'Murph' Murphy clarified today.
> 
> The story actually begins back in 2012, at the Austin City Limits music festival, where director Terence Malick (of Badlands and The Tree Of Life fame) was shooting scenes on-site with an all-star cast... and one Florence Welch.
> 
> "She very politely said that she would like to be in the company of us three absolute horrible, ridiculous people," Murph explained.
> 
> "We got summoned to Florence's camp and went and spoke to her and she was lovely and then on the way back I'd poured myself a drink and Fassbender was there [at the bar]."
> 
> Dan added that the band jokingly invited the Inglorious Basterds and Prometheus star for a few drinks, "'cause our bus was just by where they were filming and literally a minute later there was a knock on the door; 'Alright chaps?'"
> 
> Murph continued: "Basically we just proceeded to go on a bit of weird one with him all day... Fassbender pulled a 'fast bender' at the end by completely giving us his incorrect personal information, which is my favourite thing about the whole story."


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Perhaps another screening of the Macbeth, this time for the press (this guy is a writer for Total Film):



Thanks!


Lou9 said:


> LOL



It's time to repost this:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=K0_RJuWg2uM


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> It's time to repost this:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=K0_RJuWg2uM



Hahahahahhahahaha I love how the guy punches him on the arm. If it was me I would fly to Japan LOL


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> Tom & Lorenzo and their "*****y kittens" actually  like her acting and know her movies even if the outfit is not stunning...




Actually, the vast *vast* majority of the comments loved the clothes, the posing, photography, and some thought her pretty. Not her movies, and especially not her acting. To say they know her movies is a gigantic stretch. The tiniest handful did.

And they were probably the same stans that post about her in the few times she ever comes up.



Katespadegurl said:


> Fan BingBing played Blink on XMDOFP (the one who can teleport)
> 
> I would post pics of her on this thread but I'm on my phone so someone else can do it. Or Google "fan bingbing red carpet" she ALWAYS brings it on the red carpet fashion wise. Every photographer is always anticipating for her to come and slay.



OMG Fan Bingbing is so stunningly beautiful and awesome, and a style dream. I hope to see big things from her in the future. I'm so glad you guys brought her up.

About MF's best dressed: it's PR, IMO. When he's not being dressed by a stylist for a red carpet, his dependence on polos and t-shirts, and the ubiquitous leather jackets  don't tell me he puts much thought into his clothes except for simply wearing what he likes - like the nearly ever present leather jackets. How many does he own? Why was he wearing a leather jacket at CC in July? WTF?

Oh, and here's a pic of Michael for your enjoyment:


----------



## Lou9

Universal just ran a commercial for 'Steve Jobs' during the big ********** Primary debate.


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> Universal just ran a commercial for 'Steve Jobs' during the big ********** Primary debate.


LOLOL OMG Steve Jobs was a ******** though, wasnt he? hahahahaha


----------



## Lou9

miasharma said:


> LOLOL OMG Steve Jobs was a ******** though, wasnt he? hahahahaha



EVERYONE is watching this. There are probably more ********s that **********s watching it just for entertainment value. It's a good call.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Universal just ran a commercial for 'Steve Jobs' during the big ********** Primary debate.



Universal will campaign hard for this film. I think Jobs and By the Sea are its films for awards season right? Besides JW and Furious 7 for other categories. This year has been amazing for the studio, if they make it to the Oscar...just wow. 

How was the commercial???


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> Actually, the vast *vast* majority of the comments loved the clothes, the posing, photography, and some thought her pretty. Not her movies, and especially not her acting. To say they know her movies is a gigantic stretch. The tiniest handful did.


Did I say *every *comment? 
I will not post the quotes( post and comments) about the acting and the movies,because I know this is not the Alicia Vikander thread... On the other hand,the same people who  complain about how "everything is about her" here,like to dissect her  fashion style and career choices (five pages of thread about The Circle).



> And they were probably the same stans that post about her in the few times she ever comes up.


 
Probably you don't know that there are people who love movies AND fashion..



> About MF's best dressed: it's PR, IMO*. When he's not being dressed by a stylist for a red carpet*, his dependence on polos and t-shirts, and the ubiquitous leather jackets  don't tell me he puts much thought into his clothes except for simply wearing what he likes - like the nearly ever present leather jackets. How many does he own? Why was he wearing a leather jacket at CC in July? WTF?


He's in the list for his Cannes outfits. Many people in that list are only  considered for what they wear on red carpets.


----------



## miasharma

X

*Now on to Fassy,* I dont understand it but I hope with all this talk of movie festivals and such, there will be hope for Jobs as a contender for Oscars. That will propel Michael into A list movie star game, where as right now I think he is chilling at the B+ level. He could really do with the boost when it comes to promoting AC. I also die laughing every time its stated that Michael doesnt care about Oscars. Does everyone remember his little temper tantrum after he wasnt nominated for Shame? Now that was a good movie. Fingers crossed for his nomination for Jobs though!!!

X


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> EVERYONE is watching this. There are probably more ********s that **********s watching it just for entertainment value. It's a good call.


Yeah totally, I was just laughing to myself about the irony. hahahaha. I hope they release a new trailer for it soon!!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Universal will campaign hard for this film. I think Jobs and By the Sea are its films for awards season right? Besides JW and Furious 7 for other categories. This year has been amazing for the studio, if they make it to the Oscar...just wow.
> 
> How was the commercial???



The commercial was very much like the trailer, although they took out the main laugh line about the survivors if there was a fire in the auditorium, changing it to something about telling the fire marshal they were about to change the world. There was also a bit more of an emphasis on Lisa (although she still didn't say anything).


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> EVERYONE is watching this. There are probably more ********s that **********s watching it just for entertainment value. It's a good call.


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


>



Now a 'Straight Outta Compton' commercial just ran!


----------



## bhb2014

It is here! I honestly do not see anything new to know about Jobs by seeing this. They should really make a trailer that shows how the dynamic will be, which is the coolest thing about it. The jerk/genius side we already know it. What's special about Jobs movie is how they tell his story IMO. Please make a trailer that let this clear!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=swZJwZeMesk


----------



## twiddlebird

Lou9 said:


> The commercial was very much like the trailer, although they took out the main laugh line about the survivors if there was a fire in the auditorium, changing it to something about telling the fire marshal they were about to change the world. There was also a bit more of an emphasis on Lisa (although she still didn't say anything).



I know!! I was watching for that because it's a great line! Oh well, it was still good to see.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> It is here! I honestly do not see anything new to know about Jobs by seeing this. They should really make a trailer that shows how the dynamic will be, which is the coolest thing about it. The jerk/genius side we already know it. What's special about Jobs movie is how they tell his story IMO. Please make a trailer that let this clear!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=swZJwZeMesk



It's not exactly the easiest thing to convey in 30 seconds. But I think as we get closer to actual release (and the final edit of the movie), they will do their best to do so. Quotes from critics in the ad, which would happen after Telluride, will help, too.


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> That pic is from when Fassy was in toronto promoting 12YAS right? One of his BEST casual looks ever!!! Loved that his face actually looked like someone  in their thirties, not late forties LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the beaut pic!



It was! I love that sweater. Not a pic he had taken that day wasn't just wonderful. I've seen him wear that sweater before (I wish he'd drag it out again), but he wore it with a button down shirt under it. Not as good a look, IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> It's not exactly the easiest thing to convey in 30 seconds. But I think as we get closer to actual release (and the final edit of the movie), they will do their best to do so. Quotes from critics in the ad, which would happen after Telluride, will help, too.



But they had 2 min in the first trailer. They have to show this is special somehow. Most comments I read about it (negative ones) are like "Why watch this?" or "Didn't they do this already". They will clearly use Boyle, Sorkin and reviews (hope there are a lot!) but the trailer has to show how different is the way they are telling his story. My biggest fear for Jobs is people ignoring it because it's the third movie about him and some people (believe me they aren't a few) don't even care about him but for Apple only.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> It is here! I honestly do not see anything new to know about Jobs by seeing this. They should really make a trailer that shows how the dynamic will be, which is the coolest thing about it. The jerk/genius side we already know it. What's special about Jobs movie is how they tell his story IMO. Please make a trailer that let this clear!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=swZJwZeMesk


I want to see some new scenes... 



Lou9 said:


> It's not exactly the easiest thing to convey in 30 seconds. But I think as we get closer to actual release (and the final edit of the movie), they will do their best to do so. Quotes from critics in the ad, which would happen after Telluride, will help, too.


----------



## Lou9

And just on The Daily Show finale, right before Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> Probably you don't know that there are people who love movies AND fashion..



:cry:
I still think that was a low blow and disrespectful. Apparently the mods didn't think so. ¯\_(&#12484_/¯

BTW: here's that pic of Michael that was referenced earlier with the sweater that got deleted (in case anyone reading is a little confused about what we were talking about, and still want to see the pic):


----------



## bhb2014

New Macbeth's image.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> EVERYONE is watching this. There are probably more ********s that **********s watching it just for entertainment value. It's a good call.



Yeah,good call.      





bhb2014 said:


> Hahahahahahaha his outfit was awful in that premiere. Of course he looked happy, she was not with him LOL  It's August, there's not such thing as frontrunners, most films haven't even screened for the press yet. But yes, Steve Jobs screams Oscar. Danish Girl should just write "For your consideration" on its poster.   Michael dresses fine but like I said, men are the same for me, what changes mostly is their brands and faces. You attend premieres and most are wearing suits and ties, bleh. This list is meaningless to me. I think it's just fun that number one woman is an it girl who stars in the most Oscar bait movie of the year and number two man if her co-star. I don't believe in coincidences, this is PR driven like many other lists =)  In early 2014, Michael was elected the most handsome face of 2013 and Marion the most beautiful face. They had recently been announced in Macbeth. PR!


 Shes not in the pic but he looked happy to be at her premiere and Alicia was around!  Suit and ties are not all the same. Fashionistas would be very angry to read it.


----------



## libeth

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Actually, Cannes is ranked highest, while Venice & Berlinale are sort of on par. Venice may be more popular with regular people, but from a programming POV, they're on par. But really, I was just saying that those three are the most prestigious European festivals, while London really is not. I didn't actually rank the three (until now, lol).   And I'm not sure your point about BAFTA... I mean, it's simply a fact that their noms in recent years are basically a copy of AMPAS, whether they sometimes privilege underdogs or not (then again, even Spirit Awards nominations are lately in line with the Oscars, which I think speaks more to the nature of Hollywood today more than anything -- that productions are more and more international collaborations, and that there are really only two kinds of films made anymore, the big budget action flick or the small budget &quot;indies&quot; where a lot of award-winners come from. There aren't a lot of mid-level films like Steve Jobs being made anymore)





bhb2014 said:


> Yes, tbh I don't care a lot about Berlin LOL  BAFTA changed its rules recently. It used to be different, like nominating other names but they aren't doing this anymore. Most names are eventually nominated to the Oscars or they are frontrunners.


 They are the most prestigious festivals but Venice and Berlinale are not on par. Venice has more prestigious lineups and more important world premieres. BAFTA changed its rules three years ago but the acting categories,Best Film nominees and winners are still decided by the entire membership.Gyllenhaal and Fiennes last year,Hanks,Cotillard for Rust and Bone,Riva who won for Amour. I can go on.The acting categories still have some surprises.


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> :cry:
> I still think that was a low blow and disrespectful. Apparently the mods didn't think so. ¯\_(&#12484_/¯
> 
> BTW: here's that pic of Michael that was referenced earlier with the sweater that got deleted (in case anyone reading is a little confused about what we were talking about, and still want to see the pic):


 I love him in this sweater. I want this sweater


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

twiddlebird said:


> :cry:
> I still think that was a low blow and disrespectful. Apparently the mods didn't think so. ¯\_(&#12484_/¯



It was. That happens a lot. 



twiddlebird said:


> BTW: here's that pic of Michael that was referenced earlier with the sweater that got deleted (in case anyone reading is a little confused about what we were talking about, and still want to see the pic):



Yessss! He looked so good for that whole 12YAS promo! I didn't even care he was rocking that one sweater over and over, lol. He looked damn good in it! I'm hoping he'll pull out that kind of hotness for this year's festivals, but I don't know. I fear my lusty Fassy spark is gone for good.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Yeah,good call.       Shes not in the pic but he looked happy to be at her premiere and Alicia was around!  Suit and ties are not all the same. Fashionistas would be very angry to read it.



Yeah, he had a blast over there, he even bothered to dress as a homeless!  He doesn't have to wear suit and tie and he knows that, he has wore decent clothes before that didn't include those, please LOL

And hey, he had free drinks, why not go there? He only forgot to dress properly.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> They are the most prestigious festivals but Venice and Berlinale are not on par. Venice has more prestigious lineups and more important world premieres. BAFTA changed its rules three years ago but the acting categories,Best Film nominees and winners are still decided by the entire membership.Gyllenhaal and Fiennes last year,Hanks,Cotillard for Rust and Bone,Riva who won for Amour. I can go on.The acting categories still have some surprises.



Gyllenhaal, Cotillard, Riva were all big contenders for the Oscar  Fiennes and Hanks were too. What you don't see is people like Audrey Tautou being nominated for Amélie or Coco, or Andy Serkis for Sex & Drugs and Rock N Roll. Rules changed, nowadays nominations might differ in one or two names max but it follows awards season in US. 

Past nods to the BAFTAs:

Redmayne, Keaton, Fiennes, Gyllenhaal, Cumberbatch (Jake only missed the Oscar, Fiennes was nominated for the Globes and was a contender for the Oscars)

Moore, Pike, Adams, Jones, Witherspoon (only Adams missed)

In 2014? Only Thompson and McConaughey missed nods.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, he had a blast over there, he even bothered to dress as a homeless!  He doesn't have to wear suit and tie and he knows that, he has wore decent clothes before that didn't include those, please LOL
> 
> And hey, he had free drinks, why not go there? He only forgot to dress properly.



In the pic he was having a blast!  He didn't _ bother_ to dress as a homeless  He  wears T-shirts and jeans all the time and he wasn't at her premiere to be photographed. People in the pics are also dressed like him. Sorry but I have a hard time believing that he can't pay his drinks


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> In the pic he was having a blast!  He didn't _ bother_ to dress as a homeless  He  wears T-shirts and jeans all the time and he wasn't at her premiere to be photographed. People in the pics are also dressed like him. Sorry but I have a hard time believing that he can't pay his drinks




Exactly [emoji3] He was there to support his girlfriend and by all accounts it was a surprise to her. Eye witnesses reported that she was delighted to see him and how loved up they were all evening. *****ing about his clothes is so superficial, he probably had to dash to make a flight from Montreal to get there on time. And you're quite right, he wasn't there to be photographed, it was Alicia's night and he was there as her boyfriend to support her.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> In the pic he was having a blast!  He didn't _ bother_ to dress as a homeless  He  wears T-shirts and jeans all the time and he wasn't at her premiere to be photographed. People in the pics are also dressed like him. Sorry but I have a hard time believing that he can't pay his drinks



Of course he was! He loves dressing as a homeless and supporting the love of his life LOL Honey, after party of his girlfriend premiere, free drinks, why not attend it? Sorry, I have a hard time believing he loved being there 

No, they aren't dressed like him LOL Michael looked a mess IMO, like really awful. Most men were with beautiful jackets or suits or a nice shirt. He was like a homeless. He wears T-Shirts and jeans in F1 stuff or walking in the street or parties. He has dressed better wearing jeans as you can see in pics I've posted. But as I said before, he has made some awful choices before, not only in this premiere "he didn't attend to be photographed" but took a pic with SP vice-president.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Gyllenhaal, Cotillard, Riva were all big contenders for the Oscar  Fiennes and Hanks were too. What you don't see is people like Audrey Tautou being nominated for Amélie or Coco, or Andy Serkis for Sex & Drugs and Rock N Roll. Rules changed, nowadays nominations might differ in one or two names max but it follows awards season in US.
> 
> Past nods to the BAFTAs:
> 
> Redmayne, Keaton, Fiennes, Gyllenhaal, Cumberbatch (Jake only missed the Oscar, Fiennes was nominated for the Globes and was a contender for the Oscars)
> 
> Moore, Pike, Adams, Jones, Witherspoon (only Adams missed)
> 
> In 2014? Only Thompson and McConaughey missed nods.



Nightcrawler wasn't a big contender but it was nominated in four categories. Rene Russo and Imelda Staunton were also surprises,like Chazelle in the directing category. I stand by my point. BAFTA can still have some surprises.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Nightcrawler wasn't a big contender but it was nominated in four categories. Rene Russo and Imelda Staunton were also surprises,like Chazelle in the directing category. I stand by my point. BAFTA can still have some surprises.



I said that Gyllenhaal was nominated but he wasn't a surprise. He was nominated to everything this year, except the Oscar. Just like it happened with Marion in 2013. BAFTA rarely nominates surprising names these days. They are either the ones who will make the Oscar's list or are strong contenders.

I agree with you, it's not impossible, surprises are possible, just rare to see


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> Of course he was! He loves dressing as a homeless and supporting the love of his life LOL Honey, after party of his girlfriend premiere, free drinks, why not attend it? Sorry, I have a hard time believing he loved being there
> 
> No, they aren't dressed like him LOL Michael looked a mess IMO, like really awful. Most men were with beautiful jackets or suits or a nice shirt. He was like a homeless. He wears T-Shirts and jeans in F1 stuff or walking in the street or parties. He has dressed better wearing jeans as you can see in pics I've posted. But as I said before, he has made some awful choices before, not only in this premiere &quot;he didn't attend to be photographed&quot; but took a pic with SP vice-president.



Yeah,sometimes he  loves dressing as  a homeless.  It looks like an informal event,we disagree.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Yeah,sometimes he  loves dressing as  a homeless.  It looks like an informal event,we disagree.



We agree to disagree then


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> We agree to disagree then






pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly [emoji3] He was there to support his girlfriend and by all accounts it was a surprise to her. Eye witnesses reported that she was delighted to see him and how loved up they were all evening. *****ing about his clothes is so superficial, he probably had to dash to make a flight from Montreal to get there on time. And you're quite right, he wasn't there to be photographed, it was Alicia's night and he was there as her boyfriend to support her.



Wasn't there a girl,fan of GOT,who answered questions for two days?


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Wasn't there a girl,fan of GOT,who answered questions for two days?



You mention GOT and I can only remember this. I was so happy when he died, he was so boring LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> Wasn't there a girl,fan of GOT,who answered questions for two days?




Yes! There were 2 of them, there for Kit Harrington. They were tweeting and answering questions about Michael and Alicia, commenting on the PDA and how loved up they were. There was also a journalist there who, based on what he saw, said he was in no doubt they are a couple.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, did you see Zoe's new boyfriend? She's dating the younger version of her father


----------



## Swanky

*Hey folks, if someone is offensive and we don't do anything about it, it's not necessarily because we're not agreeing that it's offensive or because we don't care.  It's because we're human with lives and families and cannot possibly see every single post in every single thread.  Instead of engaging in drama, please always report it.  At least 5 of us will get it and review it.  
Thanks.*


----------



## bhb2014

Charlize turns 40 today, just wow. She looks gorgeous  What do we say? 40s are the new 30s?


----------



## Morgane

x inappropriate


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> Nightcrawler wasn't a big contender but it was nominated in four categories. Rene Russo and Imelda Staunton were also surprises,like Chazelle in the directing category. I stand by my point.* BAFTA can still have some surprises*.


Honestly I often prefer their choices,even if (sadly) there are not  great differences anymore.

Old and new pics:


----------



## bhb2014

Another pic from The Big Lebowski in Montreal


----------



## Morgane

@bhb2014  Since you asked about it,my reply to twiddlebird was about the disrespectful posts and words... But the  moderator deletes comments to prevent that people argue over things not related to the thread. These are the rules.


----------



## baewatch

Morgane said:


> @bhb2014  Since you asked about it,my reply to twiddlebird was about the disrespectful posts and words... But the  moderator deletes comments to prevent that people argue over things not related to the thread. These are the rules.


lol at those GIFS


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> @bhb2014  Since you asked about it,my reply to twiddlebird was about the disrespectful posts and words... But the  moderator deletes comments to prevent that people argue over things not related to the thread. These are the rules.



Oooh I see =)

Jeez at those gifs. Michael is such a dork LOL dead!


----------



## bhb2014

In Cannes, 2008, for Hunger.


----------



## mollie12

Why is Ridley's partner/girlfriend always trying to strangle-hug Michael? Three pics from yesterday + 1 from Prometheus promotion.  I think they're the same woman.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Who wouldn't want to strangle hold Michael? 

Do your thang girl.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Why is Ridley's partner/girlfriend always trying to strangle-hug Michael? Three pics from yesterday + 1 from Prometheus promotion.  I think they're the same woman.




I knew Michael was in London; wonder if he's finished shooting XMen? Looks like a Prometheus dinner, maybe Chiwetel is on board too? Must have been a late dinner; Chiwetel was on stage at the National Theatre yesterday evening.

This is a nice pic from last night too - can't find it without the watermarks though


----------



## bhb2014

Wow, he looks hot  Very hot! Guess he was in London to talk about Prometheus 2 then, good news! Excited to see him with his lonely head on screen LOL

He'll probably come back to Canada this week, I think there are still four weeks until X-Men wraps.


----------



## mchris55

Yes, he looks good!! Chiwetel in Prom2, please let this happen!!!


----------



## bhb2014

Another one with Chiwetel. It would be awesome if he did Prometheus 2 too. He and Michael bonded pretty well 

Btw, I've seen those shoes he's wearing before...


----------



## mollie12

Eh, guys...I'd cool it on the Prometheus 2 speculations.   Ejiofor just worked with Ridley on The Martian.  They'll be promoting it in October.  I wouldn't assume that dinner was about a future project.  Michael has had dinner with Ridley before without specific projects in mind.  They're pretty friendly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Loool to the double postings! Chiwetel looks happy so maybe he is on board. Michael doesn't look particularly happy though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Eh, guys...I'd cool it on the Prometheus 2 speculations.   Ejiofor just worked with Ridley on The Martian.  They'll be promoting it in October.  I wouldn't assume that dinner was about a future project.  Michael has had dinner with Ridley before without specific projects in mind.  They're pretty friendly.




True, but even by Michael's standards that must have been a late dinner as Chiwetel was on stage last night. So maybe there were discussions about a future project?


----------



## FassbenderLover

I wonder if he'll promote Jobs any time this week?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Eh, guys...I'd cool it on the Prometheus 2 speculations.   Ejiofor just worked with Ridley on The Martian.  They'll be promoting it in October.  I wouldn't assume that dinner was about a future project.  Michael has had dinner with Ridley before without specific projects in mind.  They're pretty friendly.


Yes,they seem pretty friendly. Probably Ejiofor joined them without any particular reason,but I'd like to see them working together again.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Eh, guys...I'd cool it on the Prometheus 2 speculations.   Ejiofor just worked with Ridley on The Martian.  They'll be promoting it in October.  I wouldn't assume that dinner was about a future project.  Michael has had dinner with Ridley before without specific projects in mind.  They're pretty friendly.



Hmmm I see. It would be cool seeing them working together again but if it was just a friendly dinner that's fine too


----------



## Lou9

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool to the double postings! Chiwetel looks happy so maybe he is on board. Michael doesn't look particularly happy though.



Perhaps Ridley shut down the blond wig.

Love seeing Michael and Chiwetel together. I hope he'll be in Promethus 2.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> Perhaps Ridley shut down the blond wig.
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing Michael and Chiwetel together. I hope he'll be in Promethus 2.




Haha to the blond wig! Maybe he can negotiate not being blond instead? 

If they do start filming in January the rest of the cast needs to be recruited fairly soon and Chiwetel might be in it. Speaking of casts, Assassins Creed is due to start production in a couple of weeks and there are only 4 definite actors listed to date.... Would have thought there would be a large cast for this, so I'd expect to hear new names added in the next few days.....maybe Chiwetel....you never know!


----------



## miss clare

mollie12 said:


> Why is Ridley's partner/girlfriend always trying to strangle-hug Michael? Three pics from yesterday + 1 from Prometheus promotion.  I think they're the same woman.



This is from the premiere of The Counselor

flickr.com/photos/59327581@N04/10076763103/


----------



## Ms Kiah

Chiwetel is awesome. I hope that Michael and Chiwetel can make another film together but not Prometheus 2. Nobody needs to be in that!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lou9 said:


> Perhaps Ridley shut down the blond wig.
> 
> Love seeing Michael and Chiwetel together. I hope he'll be in Promethus 2.



Lolololol at the blond wig! Although I don't know why he can't just have his regular hair. I mean, it's not like there's hair dye on that alien ship... (I never did get why David was dying his hair! Like, does it grow? Does he have dark roots? What was the significance of that? Oh, Damon Lindelof, I'm so glad you're not writing the sequel!)


----------



## Hackensack

And why did David eat?  Seems inefficient!

If anyone is in Melbourne on the 16th, there's a surprise screening of Macbeth at MIFF, the film festival.  Could the American distributor be bothered to allow one in NY, Toronto, Telluride?

http://http://miff.com.au/program/film/macbeth


----------



## fassfas

A German contributor at FF found several new German interviews with Michael Fassbender for July/August. She translated it into English not using Google or Bablefish. Please note that sometimes with translations, some words are used to give the best representation of what is being said.

German interviews at FF


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> And why did David eat?  Seems inefficient!
> 
> If anyone is in Melbourne on the 16th, there's a surprise screening of Macbeth at MIFF, the film festival.  Could the American distributor be bothered to allow one in NY, Toronto, Telluride?
> 
> http://http://miff.com.au/program/film/macbeth



Great news!  Kurzel might attend it then!

IMO, Harvey will screen it at TIFF, like he'll probably do with About Ray, Tulip Fever and Burnt. Carol feels more of a Telluride thing. Tomorrow they will announce new titles!


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Lolololol at the blond wig! Although I don't know why he can't just have his regular hair. I mean, it's not like there's hair dye on that alien ship... (I never did get why David was dying his hair! Like, does it grow? Does he have dark roots? What was the significance of that? Oh, Damon Lindelof, I'm so glad you're not writing the sequel!)



So many interesting questions about David! I hate his blond hair, I have to admit  But I think Michael will use it again. I hope he uses his hats though, he looks ugly with that hair. Like very! The pic with Zoe in the background is like "WTF Michael?" LOL


----------



## mollie12

Call me crazy, I think this is Gugu Mbatha-Raw:


----------



## bhb2014

I think it is LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Call me crazy, I think this is Gugu Mbatha-Raw:




Possibly. Could just as easily be Chiwetel's sister Zain, they look similar.




And in the third pic you posted she's walking towards Chiwetel as though she's leaving with him.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

That's totally Gugu! Lol at it being Chewitel's sister... they have different noses, different cheekbones, different chins, different skintones, Gugu has the same curly hair and a beauty mark in the same place as the woman in the picture... Chewitel's sister looks nothing like Gugu, except they are both black women. Lol. So much side eye. 

Anyway, I wonder if this means Gugu's going to be in Prometheus 2? Oh, boy. Mikey is in for it, lololol. I remember TIFF 2013...


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> That's totally Gugu! Lol at it being Chewitel's sister... they have different noses, different cheekbones, different chins, different skintones, Gugu has the same curly hair and a beauty mark in the same place as the woman in the picture... Chewitel's sister looks nothing like Gugu, except they are both black women. Lol. So much side eye.
> 
> Anyway, I wonder if this means Gugu's going to be in Prometheus 2? Oh, boy. Mikey is in for it, lololol. I remember TIFF 2013...



TIFF 2013? What happened back then? Michael hooked up with Madalina over there, what does Gugu have to do with it? 

This Instagram says Michael and Marion will be at MIFF next Sunday for Macbeth's screening. I doubt it LOL IMO only Kurzel will attend it, his cast is busy with other films right now.

https://instagram.com/p/6MsqwwvN93/?taken-by=fassynation_


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> That's totally Gugu! Lol at it being Chewitel's sister... they have different noses, different cheekbones, different chins, different skintones, Gugu has the same curly hair and a beauty mark in the same place as the woman in the picture... Chewitel's sister looks nothing like Gugu, except they are both black women. Lol. So much side eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I wonder if this means Gugu's going to be in Prometheus 2? Oh, boy. Mikey is in for it, lololol. I remember TIFF 2013...




Maybe it is Gugu, and maybe she will be in Prometheus. I don't know what the side eye is for, IMO they look similar especially when I can't see close up on a phone, especially the beauty mark. Gugu doesn't always appear with curly hair, sometimes she straightens it. They are both pretty ladies anyway.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Let's just say the Romanian probably wasn't his first choice that year at TIFF, lol. Just the easiest one! Although I don't actually think they hooked up there, I think that's just where they met. If they had already hooked up, there'd have been no reason to cyber-stalk Louise. She was probably doing research to get that hook-up! Haha! Madalina was fun.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Let's just say the Romanian probably wasn't his first choice that year at TIFF, lol. Just the easiest one! Although I don't actually think they hooked up there, I think that's just where they met. If they had already hooked up, there'd have been no reason to cyber-stalk Louise. She was probably doing research to get that hook-up! Haha! Madalina was fun.



What are you talking about? I'm so confused  I don't remember reading that Michael was after Gugu at TIFF, I only remember Madalina.

EDIT: forget it, I found the source here on PF. But you know, stories. Remember when he was trying to kiss Marion at the BAFTAs after party in 2013? LOL

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-641.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Let's just say the Romanian probably wasn't his first choice that year at TIFF, lol. Just the easiest one! Although I don't actually think they hooked up there, I think that's just where they met. If they had already hooked up, there'd have been no reason to cyber-stalk Louise. She was probably doing research to get that hook-up! Haha! Madalina was fun.




Why do you think Madalina wasn't his first choice? What's your source? And where does Gugu fit in?


----------



## bhb2014

Michael looked hot at Belle's party at TIFF


----------



## Katespadegurl

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Let's just say the Romanian probably wasn't his first choice that year at TIFF, lol. Just the easiest one! Although I don't actually think they hooked up there, I think that's just where they met. If they had already hooked up, there'd have been no reason to cyber-stalk Louise. She was probably doing research to get that hook-up! Haha! Madalina was fun.



Are you talking about the story with Gugu? Someone here and on IMDB said he was sorta flirting with her at TIFF. And I guess he went to Belle's screening party according to bhb.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> Are you talking about the story with Gugu? Someone here and on IMDB said he was sorta flirting with her at TIFF. And I guess he went to Belle's screening party according to bhb.



Sorry, it was actually a Fox's party for its films at TIFF. Belle and 12YAS were among them


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe it is Gugu, and maybe she will be in Prometheus. I don't know what the side eye is for, IMO they look similar especially when I can't see close up on a phone, especially the beauty mark. Gugu doesn't always appear with curly hair, sometimes she straightens it. They are both pretty ladies anyway.



But... the lady in the picture does have curly hair, and Zain never does. There is not one photo where her hair is not straight. And on my phone I can see the beauty mark, the curly hair, the completely different face shapes and bone structures, the different eye shapes... that's what the side eye was for, because they look nothing alike at all except they are both female and black. Especially when you look at more than just the one pic of Zain, which I'm assuming you did because that pic used isn't even the first one to come up in Google. I will side eye anyone who looks at these two women and says they look similar to the point that you could confuse one for the other. They don't.


Anyway, I hope this was for Prometheus 2 and not just a random Ridley Scott dinner because I want Gugu to be in a high-profile big budget film! But, a good one, unlike Jupiter Ascending, lol. And I think without Lindeloff, and maybe if Scott works to redeem himself, P2 could be better than the first. The premise was super intriguing, but the script of the first film was not as good as it could've been. Although I'm not one of those who hates Prometheus, as I think it's Fassy's best acted role, actually. Like, he totally became this snarky twink robot. It was such an amazing performance.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> But... the lady in the picture does have curly hair, and Zain never does. There is not one photo where her hair is not straight. And on my phone I can see the beauty mark, the curly hair, the completely different face shapes and bone structures, the different eye shapes... that's what the side eye was for, because they look nothing alike at all except they are both female and black. Especially when you look at more than just the one pic of Zain, which I'm assuming you did because that pic used isn't even the first one to come up in Google. I will side eye anyone who looks at these two women and says they look similar to the point that you could confuse one for the other. They don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope this was for Prometheus 2 and not just a random Ridley Scott dinner because I want Gugu to be in a high-profile big budget film! But, a good one, unlike Jupiter Ascending, lol. And I think without Lindeloff, and maybe if Scott works to redeem himself, P2 could be better than the first. The premise was super intriguing, but the script of the first film was not as good as it could've been. Although I'm not one of those who hates Prometheus, as I think it's Fassy's best acted role, actually. Like, he totally became this snarky twink robot. It was such an amazing performance.




I don't know enough about Zain to know how she wears her hair and tbh couldn't see how the lady in the pic wore hers as it was too blurred. And I didn't use google to find her pic, but it was the first one that came up where she was on her own and wasn't obscuring her face with her hand. Anyway, having looked at more pics of her I can see she is different to Gugu. 

Unlike you I thought Prometheus was very poor and didn't enjoy it at all, although I agree Michael's performance was excellent. Regardless, it didn't much advance the careers of anyone in it, so if you're hoping for a high profile film for Gugu maybe Prometheus 2 isn't the best bet?


----------



## libeth

Thie thread is a mess! 


mollie12 said:


> Call me crazy, I think this is Gugu Mbatha-Raw:



Gugu and Chiwetel in Prometheus?


----------



## libeth

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Lolololol at the blond wig! Although I don't know why he can't just have his regular hair. I mean, it's not like there's hair dye on that alien ship... (I never did get why David was dying his hair! Like, does it grow? Does he have dark roots? What was the significance of that? Oh, Damon Lindelof, I'm so glad you're not writing the sequel!)



Lawrence of Arabia was his favorite movie,David was dying his hair to have the same colour as Peter O'Toole. The tribute to David Lean is the best part of the plot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> Lawrence of Arabia was his favorite movie,David was dying his hair to have the same colour as Peter O'Toole. The tribute to David Lean was the best part of the plot.




Loool, that explains the blond hair then! Maybe in Prometheus 2 David could have no access to hair dye? Lol


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

libeth said:


> Lawrence of Arabia was his favorite movie,David was dying his hair to have the same colour as Peter O'Toole. The tribute to David Lean is the best part of the plot.



But... David was a robot. Why would a robot have to dye its hair? In the marketing of the film the model "David" robots were all blond already... that just made no sense, much like him drinking milk. Why? How does that even work? Lindeloff isn't good at details, thank god he's gone this time.


----------



## SusanBeach

fassfas said:


> A German contributor at FF found several new German interviews with Michael Fassbender for July/August. She translated it into English not using Google or Bablefish. Please note that sometimes with translations, some words are used to give the best representation of what is being said.
> 
> German interviews at FF



Thank you so much  very interesting


----------



## pennylane93

Michael, Chiwetel and Gugu, all of them are actors who have starred in Ridley's movies.. It doesn't necessarily have to be about  Prometheus.
And speaking of upcoming projects, it's been a while since the last time I've heard any casting rumors about Michael, are Prometheus and AC the only projects on the horizon? I wish he'll get involved in something more interesting soon 



fassfas said:


> A German contributor at FF found several new German interviews with Michael Fassbender for July/August. She translated it into English not using Google or Bablefish. Please note that sometimes with translations, some words are used to give the best representation of what is being said.
> 
> German interviews at FF



Thank you. 
That bit about how coping with life is much more satisfying when he's in a relationship is quite interesting. No big deal, it's just that he always gives me the vibe as someone who enjoys being single and not having relationships as his priority, but in this interview  he sort of tells us what being in relationships mean to him


----------



## pearlyqueen

about Michael, are Prometheus and AC the only projects on the horizon? I wish he'll get involved in something more interesting soon 





Yes, me too; there were suggestions he was interested in the Marco Pierre White biopic (Ridley Scott again) and the Garagistas film that sounded tailor made for him [emoji3] I can't pretend to be excited about Prometheus or AC unless the latter is firmly focused on a narrative story rather than an action film..



Thank you. 

That bit about how coping with life is much more satisfying when he's in a relationship is quite interesting. No big deal, it's just that he always gives me the vibe as someone who enjoys being single and not having relationships as his priority, but in this interview  he sort of tells us what being in relationships mean to him[/QUOTE]

Yes, agree here too; a definite change in perspective.


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Michael, Chiwetel and Gugu, all of them are actors who have starred in Ridley's movies.. It doesn't necessarily have to be about  Prometheus.
> And speaking of upcoming projects, it's been a while since the last time I've heard any casting rumors about Michael, are Prometheus and AC the only projects on the horizon? I wish he'll get involved in something more interesting soon
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> That bit about how coping with life is much more satisfying when he's in a relationship is quite interesting. No big deal, it's just that he always gives me the vibe as someone who enjoys being single and not having relationships as his priority, but in this interview  he sort of tells us what being in relationships mean to him



Gugu worked with him before? Didn't know that LOL It could just be a friendly dinner  Perhaps business, who knows? Maybe Michael went there to check on things about AC and met Scott to talk about P2. Or he actually went there to talk about P2. Many possibilities!

Interesting interviews indeed! I loved him talking about how he wants to have a lot of sex and that he wants recognition from people that matter. About relationships, he was quite generic about it, nothing new compared to what he's said before. I hope one day he puts his personal life above work and he gets married and have children. I would love to see that!


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> Gugu worked with him before? Didn't know that LOL It could just be a friendly dinner  Perhaps business, who knows? Maybe Michael went there to check on things about AC and met Scott to talk about P2. Or he actually went there to talk about P2. Many possibilities!
> 
> Interesting interviews indeed! I loved him talking about how he wants to have a lot of sex and that he wants recognition from people that matter. About relationships, he was quite generic about it, nothing new compared to what he's said before. I hope one day he puts his personal life above work and he gets married and have children. I would love to see that!


She's in Concussion which is produced by Ridley


----------



## libeth

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, that explains the blond hair then! Maybe in Prometheus 2 David could have no access to hair dye? Lol



Prometheus 2 should also feature multliple Davids,I have no idea!   





Kyoko Karenina said:


> But... David was a robot. Why would a robot have to dye its hair? In the marketing of the film the model &quot;David&quot; robots were all blond already... that just made no sense, much like him drinking milk. Why? How does that even work? Lindeloff isn't good at details, thank god he's gone this time.



David  identified himself with T.E. Lawrence. He analyzed his mannerisms,quoted him  and he styled his hair like O'Toole,dyeing his hair to have the same golden blonde.


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, me too; there were suggestions he was interested in the Marco Pierre White biopic (Ridley Scott again) and the Garagistas film that sounded tailor made for him [emoji3] I can't pretend to be excited about Prometheus or AC unless the latter is firmly focused on a narrative story rather than an action film..
> 
> .



Same here (re : AC & Prometheus)   &#128553; i don't mind him being blockbusters actor, Chris Pratt is one but at least his blockbusters are interesting.  I have no hope for Prometheus but i really hope AC proves me wrong though


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> Same here (re : AC & Prometheus)   &#128553; i don't mind him being blockbusters actor, Chris Pratt is one but at least his blockbusters are interesting.  I have no hope for Prometheus but i really hope AC proves me wrong though



I hated Prometheus, I hate Alien's franchise. But my friends who love it found P amazing. So they are very excited about the sequel. 

About AC, I'm being positive because Michael and Marion are in it LOL and Kurzel and Arkapow seem to be pretty talented people so this team might be incredible one more time, after Macbeth.


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Gugu worked with him before? Didn't know that LOL It could just be a friendly dinner  Perhaps business, who knows? Maybe Michael went there to check on things about AC and met Scott to talk about P2. Or he actually went there to talk about P2. Many possibilities!
> 
> Interesting interviews indeed! I loved him talking about how he wants to have a lot of sex and that he wants recognition from people that matter. About relationships, he was quite generic about it, nothing new compared to what he's said before.* I hope one day he puts his personal life above work and he gets married and have children. I would love to see that!*



That scares me. I fear he could put Ben Affleck to shame.  

Some guys are not cut out to be husbands and they need to admit that to themselves.

I love Gugu! I hope she keeps getting opportunities.


----------



## mchris55

Affleck's problem is that he has always been dishonest with everyone, including himself. He is constantly pretending to be someone he is not, and that gets him into trouble.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> That scares me. I fear he could put Ben Affleck to shame.
> 
> Some guys are not cut out to be husbands and they need to admit that to themselves.
> 
> I love Gugu! I hope she keeps getting opportunities.



I have to admit I thought Ben and Jen were perfect LOL I wasn't so surprised when they split last month cause they recent pics seemed weird. I was surprised with Gwen Stefani's divorce though. Anyway, I used to think Angelina Jolie would keep dating co-stars for the rest of her life but she found Brad  

Michael can do whatever he wants to. If he decides that it's better for him to don't have a family, good for him. If he decides he wants it in 10 years, great. I, personally, would love to see him playing the dad, the good husband, etc, but it's his choice after all. Maybe he can even change his mind and start a new family anytime soon LOL


----------



## Morgane

fassfas said:


> A German contributor at FF found several new German interviews with Michael Fassbender for July/August. She translated it into English not using Google or Bablefish. Please note that sometimes with translations, some words are used to give the best representation of what is being said.
> 
> German interviews at FF


Thanks!   Very good interviews. I like what he says about  wanting to help unknown talents and choosing his projects.




bhb2014 said:


> Gugu worked with him before? Didn't know that LOL It could just be a friendly dinner  Perhaps business, who knows? Maybe Michael went there to check on things about AC and met Scott to talk about P2. Or he actually went there to talk about P2. Many possibilities!
> 
> Interesting interviews indeed!* I loved him talking about how he wants to have a lot of sex and that he wants recognition from people that matter.* About relationships, he was quite generic about it, nothing new compared to what he's said before. I hope one day he puts his personal life above work and he gets married and have children. I would love to see that!


Actually,according to the translation,he says that he wants to make movies,to have sex,recognition and acceptance for his work by those colleagues he appreciates.Probably something got lost in translation,since the interview was basically translated two times,but it's really nothing new and in the Details interview he explains the concept even better:
http://www.details.com/culture-tren...rview-x-men-days-of-future-past?currentPage=2


> The two friends wait for me to ferry over the next round of pints. And as the bitter begins to flow, so does talk of Fassbender's recently wrapped big-screen adaptation of Macbeth. He and McAvoy compare notes on the interpretation of several lines, the delivery of Shakespeare's verse, and the demands of the Bard's darkest play. McAvoy played the lead in a grueling stage production of Macbeth on London's West End last year and was nominated for an Olivier Award, Britain's equivalent of a Tony.
> 
> JM: Yeah, didn't ****in' win it, though.
> MF: Shoulda won it, shouldn't you?
> JM: Didn't ****in' win it, did I? Lost it.
> MF: Yeah, yeah. Easy, easy.
> JM: I'm not bitter, I'm not bitter
> MF: Just angry.
> JM: I'm drinking bitter. It's just really ****in' annoying. No, I'm only joking.
> MF: Oh, no you weren't.
> JM: No, listen. It's not about winning awards, and I really don't give a **** about awards when I do a job. But if you're sitting in the room, I'd much rather they called my name out than the next guy. Of course I would. It's not like you're Mother Teresa and you're like, "No, I really want everyone else to win."
> MF: We're all winners, we're all winners. ******* it, we are!
> 
> McAvoy pats his friend on the back as he gets up and makes for the bathroom. After a six-month-long Oscar campaign for his role as a troubled sex addict in Shame, Fassbender showed a candor rarely seen in the For Your Consideration crowd, saying he was disappointed about not getting a nomination and suggesting he was done campaigningcomments that were interpreted, by some, as a dig at those who did lobby the academy.
> 
> MF: It takes five to six months to go and do a campaign, and that's fine, but I would prefer to make the movie and tell another story. And that's all I meant by that. It's not like, "Oh God, this is a drag and I can't be bothered with this." It's not that at all, and I don't want to take away from anybody who does it, because that's not what I meant. Basically, what I'm saying is, I think we live in such a politically correct time at the moment. It almost feels like the fifties again. People are so quick to judge and pick on something that you say. The fact of the matter is, of course it affects youbecause of course everybody likes approval, that's just human natureso you'd be lying to say it doesn't. Like James said, it's nice to hear your name called out.
> DETAILS: So was it validating to be up there this year, alongside director Steve McQueen, for 12 Years a Slave?
> MF: Absolutely. Like I said, it's always nice to get approval from your peers. I think everybody wants that in life, to be sort of . . . acknowledged is not the right wordcelebrated, if that's what it is. You try and tell a story and it touches people.
> DETAILS: In that moment, as the envelope was opened for Best Supporting Actor, did you feel anxious or nervous?
> MF: I didn't feel that at the Oscars. I just felt it was a very cool, chill, relaxed atmosphere. I knew what the result was gonna be, so maybe that was why.
> DETAILS: So you predicted Jared Leto would win, but what about 12 Years? And Lupita Nyong'o getting Best Supporting Actress?
> MF: I actually had predicted the way it went. I thought it would get best film. And I did sort of call the Lupita thing. I was pretty sure she'd get it, and I was so happy she did.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Actually,according to the translation,he says that he wants to make movies,to have sex,recognition and acceptance for his work by those colleagues he appreciates.Probably something got lost in translation,since the interview was basically translated two times,but it's really nothing new and in the Details interview he explains the concept even better:
> http://www.details.com/culture-tren...rview-x-men-days-of-future-past?currentPage=2



Yeah, he wants sex and recognition. Not surprised, I already knew that LOL These new interviews don't add anything that we didn't know already


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, tickets for Macbeth already sold out at MIFF. Wow!

http://miff.com.au/program/film/macbeth


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, he wants sex and recognition. Not surprised, I already knew that LOL These new interviews don't add anything that we didn't know already



I think the point is WHO he wants recognition from.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I think the point is WHO he wants recognition from.



Acting is no different from sports or our lives. We work and when we do a good job it's always nice to have some recognition. We don't work to get awards or anything similar but when we do get those it's always good to be noticed  Sometimes it hurts when what you do is ignored. For instance, a soccer player who does a perfect season on his team and his national team's coach forgets about him on the World Cup. Or a woman who writes an amazing article about a disease, she sends it to many scientific events and none of them bothers to invite her to present her work. 

In other words, when you're an actor, you make movies because you like doing them. But when you know there's a possibility that your work can be nominated to the biggest award in industry, you go for it and it's always nice when those you admire notice what you did. What Michael said isn't news for me, I always figured he wanted recognition from these people he mentions (he also wants the Oscar but I'm not going there again, we've already talked about this a million times LOL). Like I said, these German interviews (that probably only we fans know they exist and a few Germans) don't add anything new about him, I'm not surprised with anything he said, especially when it comes to relationships and sex


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Thanks!   Very good interviews. I like what he says about  wanting to help unknown talents and choosing his projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually,according to the translation,he says that he wants to make movies,to have sex,recognition and acceptance for his work by those colleagues he appreciates.Probably something got lost in translation,since the interview was basically translated two times,but it's really nothing new and in the Details interview he explains the concept even better:
> 
> http://www.details.com/culture-tren...rview-x-men-days-of-future-past?currentPage=2




Yes, Michael wants to be appreciated and recognised by his peers; that's very different to craving awards, a distinction some don't seem able to acknowledge. It's a true mark of an actor devoted to his craft and the artistry that he loves helping unknown talent. It's in the creation of the project that he finds fulfilment and satisfaction. 

Whilst much of the interview contents reveal little in the way of new information, there are subtleties there that suggest a shift in perspective.


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> Prometheus 2 should also feature multliple Davids,I have no idea!
> 
> David  identified himself with T.E. Lawrence. He analyzed his mannerisms,quoted him  and he styled his hair like O'Toole,dyeing his hair to have the same golden blonde.


It's curious how the  Lawrence of Arabia stuff was in the original Jon Spaihts' script.I remember Lindelof saying that  Scott is a great fan of  Lean,so probably he reworked that part. 



Lou9 said:


> I think the point is WHO he wants recognition from.


Yes,I think that when he talks about *acceptance* and recognition,he's not merely talking about awards. He wants acceptance from those directors and actors he wants to work with.There's a great difference between saying (honestly) that everybody wants approval or that everybody wants to be celebrated by other peers and being desperate for awards. His career speaks for itself.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's curious how the  Lawrence of Arabia stuff was in the original Jon Spaihts' script.I remember Lindelof saying that  Scott is a great fan of  Lean,so probably he reworked that part.
> 
> 
> Yes,I think that when he talks about *acceptance* and recognition,he's not merely talking about awards. He wants acceptance from those directors and actors he wants to work with.There's a great difference between saying (honestly) that everybody wants approval or that everybody wants to be celebrated by other peers and being desperate for awards. His career speaks for itself.



That Michael has recognition from his peers is no news. He's been having that for years, that's why I'm not surprised with what said. I didn't say he wants recognition only when it comes to awards, sorry if you got that. It doesn't hurt anyone to win an Oscar and battle for it, many actors do that, even him. And he'll do it again this year. Not like Shame, of course, but he will. He's not desperate for an Oscar LOL He's not Hathaway or Melissa Leo (not that I consider what they did bad, they wanted it and they got it, it was their wish and they deserved it). He wants recognition, which is completely natural for anyone in the world


----------



## bhb2014

So, where is Michael? London? I think I remember Kurzel saying in an interview that production would start this month, without the cast but other things. Maybe he's still in Europe to see how things go?


----------



## aerissse

they're adding new members for the AC crew (imdb), but no information for other actors.


----------



## SusanBeach

It have been a quiet time in here so I post old pics, I think these are sooo good 



http://www.maxmayo.com/style/style-profile-michael-fassbender/#.VcuEafntmko


----------



## bhb2014

aerissse said:


> they're adding new members for the AC crew (imdb), but no information for other actors.



Thanks! Very interesting people  People from Mad Max, The Martian, Maleficent, Rogue One...I like this!


----------



## bhb2014

Found this. Dead  Was this in Cannes, in 2009?


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> That Michael has recognition from his peers is no news. He's been having that for years, that's why I'm not surprised with what said. I didn't say he wants recognition only when it comes to awards, sorry if you got that. It doesn't hurt anyone to win an Oscar and battle for it, many actors do that, even him. *And he'll do it again this year.*Not like Shame, of course, but he will. He's not desperate for an Oscar LOL He's not Hathaway or Melissa Leo (not that I consider what they did bad, they wanted it and they got it, it was their wish and they deserved it). He wants recognition, which is completely natural for anyone in the world


Let's see the reviews.... I don't know if he thinks he has been recognized for years... I'm sure he wants to work with  other top-notch directors and actors,this is the reason why I was talking about acceptance.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Found this. Dead  Was this in Cannes, in 2009?


Yes,Cannes.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael looks muuuuuch better now than when he was younger


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Let's see the reviews.... I don't know if he thinks he has been recognized for years... I'm sure he wants to work with  other top-notch directors and actors,this is the reason why I was talking about acceptance.



True, if Jobs flops or Universal sees that it has no chances on awards season, Michael will go to England and focus on AC and Prometheus 2. But this seems unlikely to me, so far. In a few weeks we'll know!


----------



## bhb2014

> SAME ROOM AS MICHAEL FASSBENDER (and Andy Garcia)



https://twitter.com/DanielaPhillips/status/631921082329657345

She previously tweeted that she was going to watch Macbeth but why mentioning Andy Garcia? Maybe they are there too? She lives in the UK.


----------



## mchris55

I really applaud Studiocanal for their work in promoting this film. They are really doing their job with the trailer, the screenings, and the stills. I like that, despite obstacles, they are working to get the information out there.


----------



## bhb2014

Me too! In Europe the film might be a huge hit and get some recognition because of this big push by Studiocanal. And cool that Michael was there! Who else was?


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> https://twitter.com/DanielaPhillips/status/631921082329657345
> 
> She previously tweeted that she was going to watch Macbeth but why mentioning Andy Garcia? Maybe they are there too? She lives in the UK.



She said it turned out to be a "cast and crew screening." Asked how Michael looked:



> Daniela Phillips &#8207;@DanielaPhillips  1h1 hour ago
> @Sammie323Blue he was clean shaven and very handsome! Film was excellent, although I'm a big Shakespeare fan.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> She said it turned out to be a "cast and crew screening." Asked how Michael looked:



Cool! Thanks =) Wonder if Harris or Reynor were there. Marion is in France shooting a film.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Where are the pics! Less tweeting, more pic taking.


----------



## Morgane

This person really liked Steve Jobs:
https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/com...ce_screening_of_steve_jobs/?limit=500#ctzz6if


> I could write whole essays about this movie but I'll try to sum it up succinctly: it's ****ing fantastic. Maybe Danny Boyle's best movie and in my opinion Aaron Sorkin's best script. Smart, kinetic and surprisingly emotional, it's a knockout.





> Some of the big themes it spends time on are things like family, legacy, and kindness vs power. Steve's daughter is one of the most important threads and she really helps tie the whole thing together. Steve is constantly struggling with the fact that everyone ****ing hates him, and it seems almost like he's trying to figure out if he cares or not. It's fascinating stuff.
> I didn't like some choices Danny Boyle made in a few scenes. My friend who came to the show with me tried to describe Boyle's directing style by saying "Hey guys, this scene's great...but what if the camera were sideways?" and it's kind of true. He's very quirky and strange but it doesn't always serve some scenarios. However, it did enhance some scenes (there's one in particular with a bunch of projections on a wall, I won't spoil it). I also wasn't crazy about Katherine Waterson. I usually like her in stuff (she was great in Inherent Vice) but here she was just screaming and crying the whole time without any real depth. It was really jarring especially when she was acting against powerhouses like Fassbender and Winslet. Also, speaking of Kate Winslet, she's great but for some reason she decides to try an accent in the third segment of the movie and she struggles with it. Very odd, I really wonder why they did that. But that's about it for flaws. Fassbender, Daniels, Rogen, the pacing, the cinematography, all perfect.


----------



## Lou9

I wonder if it was less "cast and crew" screening and more "industry" screening, i.e., for industry awards (why someone like Andy Garcia would be there, and another tweeter who seemed completely focused on the cinematography). That seems like why Michael and other members of the cast and crew would be there since Michael has already seen the film (unless it went through another edit since Cannes other than fixing the sound).


----------



## Lou9

Morgane said:


> This person really liked Steve Jobs:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/com...ce_screening_of_steve_jobs/?limit=500#ctzz6if



They MUST have changed the ending, since everyone in that first screening at least mentioned it being off and reactions for the last few showings haven't said anything.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I wonder if it was less "cast and crew" screening and more "industry" screening, i.e., for industry awards (why someone like Andy Garcia would be there, and another tweeter who seemed completely focused on the cinematography). That seems like why Michael and other members of the cast and crew would be there since Michael has already seen the film (unless it went through another edit since Cannes other than fixing the sound).



Maybe it was a surprise screening with cast and crew. Or there were important people over there and that's why people involved attended. Interesting.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> They MUST have changed the ending, since everyone in that first screening at least mentioned it being off and reactions for the last few showings haven't said anything.



This person pointed out a few issues too. About the ending, maybe they didn't change it and this person did not care about it. There were people who liked it while others hated it. I read a guy saying Waterston was amazing so this is all a matter of POV in the end. But I have to say everyday I'm more convinced about Winslet getting a nod. If the movie doesn't flop. Or has the Oscar nominated flops before?

So far, it seems Jobs I a great movie but while there are people saying it's pure genius, there are others saying it's good but nothing incredible. I think it will depend more on how the audience will receive it.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> This person pointed out a few issues too. About the ending, maybe they didn't change it and this person did not care about it. There were people who liked it while others hated it. I read a guy saying Waterston was amazing so this is all a matter of POV in the end. But I have to say everyday I'm more convinced about Winslet getting a nod. If the movie doesn't flop. Or has the Oscar nominated flops before?
> 
> So far, it seems Jobs I a great movie but while there are people saying it's pure genius, there are others saying it's good but nothing incredible. I think it will depend more on how the audience will receive it.



I'm not saying the film is perfect. Few films are. And as to the ending, there have been a few screenings of the film for test audiences since the first and we have yet to see any of the reactions mention an off-beat ending. Plus, because this person was critical (including being critical of Winslet specifically), I think he or she would have said something.

In the questions asked in the Redit thread, he specifically says he enjoyed Michael's performance. He called out Winslet here to criticize her. I've seen a poster at Awards Watch say they thought the performance is only behind Hunger (which is his best performance for me) and 12YAS, And others there and on twitter have praised it, as well. And you have to take AW generally with a grain of salt with Winslet - they are actress obsessed and will focus on Winslet because she's one of their favorites to love/hate.

I think we need to wait and see with the flop talk.  What was the budget? It was indy-level, wasn't it (according to the fight going on in those Sony emails)? I know you are concerned about the interest in Jobs himself, but there are also a lot of Apple fanatics, Sorkin devotees, Boyle devotees, and people who will go if it is as good a movie as many of those who have seen the test screenings are saying.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I'm not saying the film is perfect. Few films are. And as to the ending, there have been a few screenings of the film for test audiences since the first and we have yet to see any of the reactions mention an off-beat ending. Plus, because this person was critical (including being critical of Winslet specifically), I think he or she would have said something.
> 
> In the questions asked in the Redit thread, he specifically says he enjoyed Michael's performance. He called out Winslet here to criticize her. I've seen a poster at Awards Watch say they thought the performance is only behind Hunger (which is his best performance for me) and 12YAS, And others there and on twitter have praised it, as well. And you have to take AW generally with a grain of salt with Winslet - they are actress obsessed and will focus on Winslet because she's one of their favorites to love/hate.
> 
> I think we need to wait and see with the flop talk.  What was the budget? It was indy-level, wasn't it (according to the fight going on in those Sony emails)? I know you are concerned about the interest in Jobs himself, but there are also a lot of Apple fanatics, Sorkin devotees, Boyle devotees, and people who will go if it is as good a movie as many of those who have seen the test screenings are saying.



We have already talked about this film one million times. When reviews come out I will be happy to talk about it all over again. Screenings are just screenings. There are movies who are loved by the audience in screenings and flop and vice-versa. I will feel more secure when we see top critics talking about it =)

I am sure Michael will be amazing. As amazing as he is in all his roles. Same with Winslet and the whole cast.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> We have already talked about this film one million times. When reviews come out I will be happy to talk about it all over again. Screenings are just screenings. There are movies who are loved by the audience in screenings and flop and vice-versa. I will feel more secure when we see top critics talking about it =)
> 
> I am sure Michael will be amazing. As amazing as he is in all his roles. Same with Winslet and the whole cast.



We keep talking about these issues because you keep bringing them up. We'll talk about the film because it's an upcoming project from the subject of this thread. It's what we have now, we'll have more later and the discussion will expand from there.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> We keep talking about these issues because you keep bringing them up. We'll talk about the film because it's an upcoming project from the subject of this thread. It's what we have now, we'll have more later and the discussion will expand from there.



I gave my opinion on that specific review Morgane posted and, after your reply, I saw that we were going to talk all over again about what we talked about many times before. So I won't comment on any other "review" until I see actual top critics writing about it. 

I have already let it clear in here that I'm not excited about Steve Jobs after the trailers and when I look at Michael I see everything but Jobs. Besides, they already made two movies about the guy, who I don't consider such a brilliant man to deserve that obsession in Hollywood, one of them was amazing and the other one was crap. Seeing these videos of Boyle's film, I can only see another movie that won't tell us anything new about Jobs, it will just tell us this in a different way, with an Oscar-bait cast and crew. Nothing more. And some of the lines in the new TV spot were actually lame to be honest, very cliché. Will Michael be great? Of course, he's always great, there's no news in that.

About Boyle, he's no guarantee of success, nobody is. Nowadays, names aren't enough. So I don't think fans of Boyle can avoid a flop or fans of Jobs or fans of the cast. This movie will be successful depending on reviews and how Universal will promote it. So far the studio hasn't done a very good job because they still haven't showed the dynamic of the film in trailers, which is the only interesting thing about it IMO.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lou9 said:


> I think we need to wait and see with the flop talk.  *What was the budget? It was indy-level, wasn't it (according to the fight going on in those Sony emails)?* I know you are concerned about the interest in Jobs himself, but there are also a lot of Apple fanatics, Sorkin devotees, Boyle devotees, and people who will go if it is as good a movie as many of those who have seen the test screenings are saying.



The budget was $35 million. Sony wanted to scale it back, but since they ultimately passed I don't think this happened. I'd be very surprised if Universal slashed the budget when they picked it up. And just based on what they've done so far, they're not treating this like an indie-level budget film. So, it needs to make money. I think it has a good chance to break even and avoid being an out-and-out flop, but I don't know about it being an actual hit. I don't think this is going to be The Social Network. 

Of course, if it does just break even at the box office, they could spin it into seeming like a hit like they've recently done with Ex Machina, for example, which is just barely at "break even" box office numbers. So maybe even if it isn't as successful as hoped, it still won't hurt Fassy in the end. I hope.


----------



## mchris55

I can't remember, was the 35 million dollar price tag after DiCaprio and Bale declared they weren't interested in the project or before?


----------



## bhb2014

Universal will give Jobs a huge release, no doubt. They've been having a perfect year at the B.O, this film is ideal for awards season and, along with By The Sea, a big chance for the studio to get major nods. And now, Pan is the only contender for the film, Masterminds was postponed. 

Well, $ 35M isn't very hard to beat whith a big release in US, UK and other territories. I'm concerned about the audience but at least $ 80M it will gross IMO, if Universal does a very good marketing for it. Even with mixed reviews they can have a good result 

I also doubt this will be as big as TSN but who knows? I'm not excited about it but I'm aware that critics are and A LOT.


----------



## mollie12

Is there anything about Jobs in the Entertainment Weekly Fall Movie Edition?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mchris55 said:


> I can't remember, was the 35 million dollar price tag after DiCaprio and Bale declared they weren't interested in the project or before?



Here's an interesting article that breaks down the entire Steve Jobs saga at Sony, with lots about the budget - it varied depending on who was attached. The budget was one of the problems with this movie. I can see why, since at one point Sony says they need the movie to do $130 million at the box office on a $33 million budget for it to be worthwhile. 

http://mashable.com/2014/12/11/steve-jobs-sony-email-hack/

And here's what was announced when Universal picked it up: 



> A deal has been reached to bring the film about the Apple co-founder  which Danny Boyle is to direct from a script by Aaron Sorkin  to Universal, a studio spokesman confirmed to The Hollywood Reporter on Monday. According to sources, *the project had been shopped with a price tag of more than $30 million.*
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/universal-picks-up-steve-jobs-752149


----------



## Lou9

Here is what's in EW:
http://nerd-utopia.tumblr.com/post/126665286522


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Here's an interesting article that breaks down the entire Steve Jobs saga at Sony, with lots about the budget - it varied depending on who was attached. The budget was one of the problems with this movie. I can see why, since at one point Sony says they need the movie to do $130 million at the box office on a $33 million budget for it to be worthwhile.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2014/12/11/steve-jobs-sony-email-hack/
> 
> And here's what was announced when Universal picked it up:



So it has, approximately, a budget of $ 35M. If they do a good promotion abroad, it can make 60M in US and other 70M abroad. I think it won't be hard to make 100M at the B.O. My concern about this movie is if people are really interested in watching it. Critics are, for obvious reasons, besides movie lovers, but what about the general audience? Because there are people in the world, even in US, who don't know who the hell Boyle is or Michael. I have a cousin who has an iPhone and he has no clue about who Jobs is LOL He knows Apple but the co-founder...he doesn't care. I know, WTF? But not everyone knows the owners of the companies they buy products from.

TSN cost $ 40M and it grossed $ 224M worldwide. I don't think Jobs will be as big as that, he is no Facebook. And by the time TSN was released there was a lot of buzz towards Zuckerberg. Nowadays I don't see any excitement about Jobs.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Here is what's in EW:
> http://nerd-utopia.tumblr.com/post/126665286522


----------



## bhb2014

When was this and where? Adorable pic!


----------



## mchris55

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Here's an interesting article that breaks down the entire Steve Jobs saga at Sony, with lots about the budget - it varied depending on who was attached. The budget was one of the problems with this movie. I can see why, since at one point Sony says they need the movie to do $130 million at the box office on a $33 million budget for it to be worthwhile.
> 
> http://mashable.com/2014/12/11/steve-jobs-sony-email-hack/
> 
> And here's what was announced when Universal picked it up:



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## bhb2014

I have just read this article. This just isn't worse than Fantastic Four LOL but after Jobs started shooting I don't think there were any issues, were there? FF has issues during and after production. And interesting this budget thing depending on the director and actor, guess we are now with a $35M movie. 

Just one question: When they say Sony wanted a $130M B.O, this means globally or only in US?


----------



## Lou9

Michael looking HAF out in London tonight









> After Hours
> &#8207;@djSteveWestover
> Great to see Michael Fassbender tonight at @handandspearpub #weybridge #birthday


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I'm not saying the film is perfect. Few films are. *And as to the ending, there have been a few screenings of the film for test audiences since the first and we have yet to see any of the reactions mention an off-beat ending. *Plus, because this person was critical (including being critical of Winslet specifically), I think he or she would have said something.
> 
> In the questions asked in the Redit thread, he specifically says he enjoyed Michael's performance. He called out Winslet here to criticize her. I've seen a poster at Awards Watch say they thought the performance is only behind Hunger (which is his best performance for me) and 12YAS, And others there and on twitter have praised it, as well. And you have to take AW generally with a grain of salt with Winslet - they are actress obsessed and will focus on Winslet because she's one of their favorites to love/hate.
> 
> I think we need to wait and see with the flop talk.  What was the budget? It was indy-level, wasn't it (according to the fight going on in those Sony emails)? I know you are concerned about the interest in Jobs himself, but there are also a lot of Apple fanatics, Sorkin devotees, Boyle devotees, and people who will go if it is as good a movie as many of those who have seen the test screenings are saying.



Yes,I think they've changed something. However a budget of $33-$35 million is not high. TSN had a budget of  $45 million,Fincher wanted the same budget for Steve Jobs. I don't know if we'll see the same box office numbers,but I think it can do very well. I just hope Amy Pascal gave away a seminal movie like Citizen Kane for our time... 



> Pascal turns to others. She confesses to longtime friend and current Sony colleague Tom Rothman, &#8220;I feel like I just gave away a seminal movie like Citizen Kane for our time.&#8221; CAA chief Bryan Lourd tells her to try to patch things up with Rudin. She replies, &#8220;He crossed a line. It can't be uncrossed.&#8221;
> She then reassures her top production executives that all will be OK, running through some comparable cases.
> "Even if this movie becomes the greatest movie ever made and wins the Academy Award, we will be fine. Warners was fine with 'Slumdog' [curiously, another Boyle movie that was passed on by a conglomerate]. Uni survived not making 'Gravity.' Paramount survived putting '12 years' [in turnaround]. Fox survived not making 'Ted.' "
> She notes it would have been tough to sit with Sony's Japanese executives at a screening in which the head of a rival company was glorified.
> Then she apologizes.
> &#8220;What happened is entirely my fault. It is no ones job but mine to see the forest through the trees and block out temporary noise from the inside as well as the outside. We use numbers as an excuse not to make a movie to the outside world not between us.&#8221; She continues, &#8220;We acted a little flip floppy and sloppy and inconsistent and incredibly stupid but we did the right thing and we stood by our word.&#8221;


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> When was this and where? Adorable pic!


Maybe a  screening for ADM..  very cute.




Lou9 said:


> Michael looking HAF out in London tonight


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> Michael looking HAF out in London tonight




Yeah Michael looks great! He was actually at a close friend's wedding in Weybridge, Surrey, just outside London. Alicia was with him too.


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> When was this and where? Adorable pic!


I thought she was Winona....


----------



## pennylane93

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah Michael looks great! He was actually at a close friend's wedding in Weybridge, Surrey, just outside London. Alicia was with him too.
> View attachment 3098589


Jealous of everyone who got to attend that wedding! This lucky lady here even got a dance &#128555;


----------



## bhb2014

X


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> I thought she was Winona....



Who is Winona?


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> Jealous of everyone who got to attend that wedding! This lucky lady here even got a dance [emoji31]




And an invitation to dinner! I read that Alicia loves hosting dinner parties so maybe she'll throw one soon now she and Michael are back home! But yeah, looks like everyone had a great time at the wedding, especially Michael [emoji2]


----------



## Allie28

Good to see Michael looking so happy.  Love reading all the comments too.  Everyone who's met Michael has said what a great guy he is.  I love how he fits right in with the locals and "regular folk".  Seems people who've met Alicia and seen her and Michael together have quite a different view of them as a couple versus anons who've never met them or seen them together in private settings.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Good to see Michael looking so happy.  Love reading all the comments too.  Everyone who's met Michael has said what a great guy he is.  I love how he fits right in with the locals and "regular folk".  Seems people who've met Alicia and seen her and Michael together have quite a different view of them as a couple versus anons who've never met them or seen them together in private settings.




Indeed! And away from work Michael is just one of the locals and "regular folk" himself, and he wants to stay that way too [emoji3] I also agree that real people/eyewitnesses who see Michael and Alicia together see a real couple, and that's because they are!


----------



## bhb2014

Michael had a blast over there  He took pics with everyone! But if he looked miserable in his friend's wedding LOL But like I said, when he's around people he loves, even when AV is in the same place, he always looks happy. When he's alone with her I don't see the same thing. My POV! These two won't last after February.

Let's wait for awards season and how they will appear in big events. Will he attend the Oscars with her if only she's nominated? What if BOTH are snubbed?


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> Michael had a blast over there  He took pics with everyone! But if he looked miserable in his friend's wedding LOL But like I said, when he's around people he loves, even when AV is in the same place, he always looks happy. When he's alone with her I don't see the same thing. My POV! *These two won't last after February.*
> 
> Let's wait for awards season and how they will appear in big events. Will he attend the Oscars with her if only she's nominated? What if BOTH are snubbed?



I have a different take on their relationsship, I don´t think it´s showmance, IMO they met on set and fell in love.
However: maybe they break-up in dec, feb, next summer or are in it for a long time, noone knows.
We agree to disagree


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> I have a different take on their relationsship, I don´t think it´s showmance, IMO they met on set and fell in love.
> However: maybe they break-up in dec, feb, next summer or are in it for a long time, noone knows.
> We agree to disagree



Yes, it's all a matter of opinion, we don't know what will happen  They won't split this year because they can use their relationship to be on the spotlight, just like Cooper and Cumberbatch did last year. But when awards season ends...I don't think so. 

IMO they started real, since Michael usually dates co-stars, but they're expanding this because of awards season. They don't look in love or happy around each other when they're alone, I only see Michael and AV truly happy when they're with other people around or in separate places. Just my POV. I know many people who agree with me and many who agree with you, nobody knows what's going on, only them.

We agree to disagree  By the way, I watched M:I 5 last weekend and I forgot to tell you, since you're Swedish: Rebecca Ferguson is freaking amazing, I'm in love with her LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> I have a different take on their relationsship, I don´t think it´s showmance, IMO they met on set and fell in love.
> 
> However: maybe they break-up in dec, feb, next summer or are in it for a long time, noone knows.
> 
> We agree to disagree




Yes, totally agree with you. To suggest end dates for relationships is weird, nobody has a crystal ball to predict how long any couple will "last" - could be six months, six years or a lifetime, only time will tell. But I assume the suggestion of February is that is significant as being post Oscars and the inference, again, that this a PR/showmance relationship. I can see no evidence to support this, and agree they fell in love whilst on the TLBO set. There are some people who will never accept this however and would rather believe or promote any manner of theories and explanations instead, which are forever being revised and contradicted to take account of developments. That's up to them of course, but it's clear that people who see Michael and Alicia together as a couple in private are in no doubt they are the real deal.


----------



## bhb2014

Another pic at the wedding with other women. His face is funny LOL


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> Another pic at the wedding with other women.* His face is funny *LOL



Haha, yes it is! I imagine that Michael was popular to take pics with at the party 

I havent´t seen MI 5 but Rebecca have got great reviews, so happy for her!!


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Haha, yes it is! I imagine that Michael was popular to take pics with at the party
> 
> I havent´t seen MI 5 but Rebecca have got great reviews, so happy for her!!



Yeah, it seems he was the only male guest in the party, he was taking pics with all women  I would do the same, I would bring all my girlfriends and ask for my boyfriend to take our pic with Michael!

Oh it hasn't been released in Sweden? It's a huge success here in North America. For me, Rebecca is the BEST thing about it, she just steals it, wonderful. And GINGER


----------



## moonmae

I doubt this relationship is for show. Fassy notoriously refused to campaign the year before for 12 years, I doubt he had a change of heart just like that. Doesn't seem like the kind of guy who would play the game.

Hiddles and Olsen on the other hand....


----------



## mollie12

One more from the wedding:

instagram.com/dannykearl


----------



## bhb2014

moonmae said:


> I doubt this relationship is for show. Fassy notoriously refused to campaign the year before for 12 years, I doubt he had a change of heart just like that. Doesn't seem like the kind of guy who would play the game.
> 
> Hiddles and Olsen on the other hand....



Hahahaha Olsen ended an engagement and a long relationship with her partner because of Tom. Michael dates mostly all His co-stars or Just hook up with them. When they announced him in TLBO I was sure they would date LOL for me both couples are real but both will use their flings to be on he spotlight. Most HW couples do that, Michael isn't the first one. Or Tom. All his buddies did that before such as Cumberbatch and Cooper. Normal.

And Michael didn't campaign for 12YAS because he was upset after being snubbed in 2012 and because he didn't have to campaign either. He would be nominated either way and he was after just attending premieres. But Jobs? He is the leading man of the movie, Universal probably had on its contract: The cast will campaign. He won't do hard campaign like Shame but he won't do anything like it happened with 12YAS. If the movie is a hit, of course. If it flops he can just attend special events with AV cause she will get a nod. LOL


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah Michael looks great! He was actually at a close friend's wedding in Weybridge, Surrey, just outside London. Alicia was with him too.
> View attachment 3098589


 Did they wrap X-Men?



Allie28 said:


> Good to see Michael looking so happy.  Love reading all the comments too.  Everyone who's met Michael has said what a great guy he is.  I love how he fits right in with the locals and "regular folk".  Seems people who've met Alicia and seen her and Michael together have quite a different view of them as a couple versus anons who've never met them or seen them together in private settings.


 



SusanBeach said:


> I have a different take on their relationsship,* I don´t think it´s showmance,* IMO they met on set and fell in love.
> However: maybe they break-up in dec, feb, next summer or are in it for a long time, noone knows.
> We agree to disagree


Montreal GP (Zimbio even has some photos of the cast),TOY premiere,Comic-Con... Great,wasted opportunities for the "showmance"..  It's hilarious. 
Michael could have attended her last premieres too.. Other great,wasted,opportunities for the "showmance"...  IF he goes with her to Venice,I don't think we'll see him front and center on the red carpet.


----------



## Morgane

moonmae said:


> I doubt this relationship is for show. Fassy notoriously refused to campaign the year before for 12 years, I doubt he had a change of heart just like that. Doesn't seem like the kind of guy who would play the game.
> 
> Hiddles and Olsen on the other hand....


IF the movie is good,he will attend more screenings,trying to spend more time in LA. He didn't campaign for 12 YAS for various reasons,above all because he preferred to work instead of campaigning for that kind of role. Also,he probably knew that he would have never won. He was





moonmae said:


> I doubt this relationship is for show. Fassy notoriously refused to campaign the year before for 12 years, I doubt he had a change of heart just like that. Doesn't seem like the kind of guy who would play the game.
> 
> Hiddles and Olsen on the other hand....


IF the movie is good,he will attend more screenings,trying to spend more time in LA. He didn't campaign for 12 YAS for various reasons,above all because he preferred to work instead of campaigning for that kind of role. Also,he probably knew that he would have never won. He wasn't the lead actor either,it would have been just tacky. 
I think  Hiddleston and Olsen are dating,it's not unusual for co-stars.But in their case,IF  I Saw the Light is a contender,their relationship can actually be a talking point.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Did they wrap X-Men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal GP (Zimbio even has some photos of the cast),TOY premiere,Comic-Con... Great,wasted opportunities for the "showmance"..  It's hilarious.
> Michael could have attended her last premieres too.. Other great,wasted,opportunities for the "showmance"...  IF he goes with her to Venice,I don't think we'll see him front and center on the red carpet.




Yes the conspiracy theories are just getting out of control and beyond ludicrous. None of the people who promote them seem to realise that the "showmance" accusations just don't add up one bit, as you've neatly outlined above! And dragging other names in the mix to try to bolster them, it must be exhausting for these people to keep coming up with new angles when their contradictions are highlighted and their predictions fail to materialise! And that's not even allowing for the reality that Michael is NOT the type of man who would take part in these games anyway. It amuses me to see certain people saying how he will do x to achieve y and pronouncing on what he'll do next or what is in his nature to do etc. They've never even met the man and obviously know very little about the man away from the cameras. 

And the exaggerations too - the claim that he dates or hooks up with most of his co-stars.... Well, no, actually. I make it 26 feature length films that Michael has completed to date; the only dates/hook ups that can be verified are Zoe, Nicole and Alicia... So that's 3 from 26 films. Still, never let facts get in the way of a good story/theory/conspiracy, lool. And I thought I'd seen the worst of what Alicia haters had to offer... Reading yesterday in other places was frankly quite bizarre and disgusting; there is some very disturbed thinking and writing going on ATM. Sad what some people will think up and believe rather than accept that Michael is in a settled relationship with Alicia.


----------



## italian style

Could not agree more...just accept they are happy and in love


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Could not agree more...just accept they are happy and in love



Excuse me? Who said they are happy and I love? That's your opinion LOL just because you are a Stan of them, doesn't mean you are right. I used to think Ben and Jen were happy and in love...or Brady and Gisele. Do not impose your POV.

Some pics of them in London. Instagram is now their official JJ! Hahaha again, for me, Michael doesn't seem very interested in walking arm and arm with her.

https://instagram.com/p/6bGjZfmKAz/?tagged=aliciavikander


----------



## pearlyqueen

italian style said:


> Could not agree more...just accept they are happy and in love




Indeed! Expect to get shot down in flames for daring to state this, there are some people who will never accept it despite all the evidence to support it; most importantly actual eye witness accounts from unbiased people saying what a lovely couple they are together.


----------



## PSawyer




----------



## bhb2014

Hahahahahahahahahahaha =)


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Excuse me? Who said they are happy and I love? That's your opinion LOL just because you are a Stan of them, doesn't mean you are right. I used to think Ben and Jen were happy and in love...or Brady and Gisele. Do not impose your POV.
> 
> Some pics of them in London. Instagram is now their official JJ! Hahaha again, for me, Michael doesn't seem very interested in walking arm and arm with her.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6bGjZfmKAz/?tagged=aliciavikander



I called it a long time ago that the only pics that'd come out would be these kinds of random "fan" pics. They don't want "official" pics whether it's a PRomance or not, because she doesn't want to be known as just Fassy's girlfriend. Although, now that her biggest movie of the year has probably flopped, maybe she's rethinking that, lol!

But geez, Fassy. Try harder to sell this thing, man! You can start by taking your hands out your pockets, because that look doesn't exactly scream "happy and in love." Yikes.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I called it a long time ago that the only pics that'd come out would be these kinds of random "fan" pics. They don't want "official" pics whether it's a PRomance or not, because she doesn't want to be known as just Fassy's girlfriend. Although, now that her biggest movie of the year has probably flopped, maybe she's rethinking that, lol!
> 
> But geez, Fassy. Try harder to sell this thing, man! You can start by taking your hands out your pockets, because that look doesn't exactly scream "happy and in love." Yikes.



Her biggest movie is Danigh Girl but UNCLE flopped really bad. I watched it yesterday, it's cool. But you know, Outta Compton destroyed everyone LOL Ritchie might do well overseas, don't know.

Yeah, he just looked at her and kept his hands in his pocket, he didn't even do that arm around her shoulder thing. Details like that prove to ME that he doesn't seem interested in her at all, he's just doing this much longer because of awards season. And so is she IMO. Those wedding pics? I read that it was a friend in common of both and smilling in fans pics doesn't show anything. Or would they look like crap in fans pics, which would be eventually posted on Instagram and other social networks? I mean, DUH!


----------



## bhb2014

Some impressions after Macbeth's premiere at MIFF 



> Lol I tried to draw Marion Cotillard but failed miserably. BUT! I must talk about #Macbeth!!!!!! I got to see it today at the Melbourne International Film Fest. It was PERFECT. Dark and atmospheric, subtle, unsettling... Every single shot was gorgeous. Both the 'out damned spot' and 'tomorrow' soliloquies sent shivers down my spine. I am in awe.



https://instagram.com/p/6cszveQjbD

On Twitter.



> My final #MIFF2015 was MACBETH and it did not disappoint. Exquisitely shot and Fassbender & Cotillard both BROUGHT IT



https://twitter.com/mutemonkey



> Macbeth: breathtakingly beautiful, with Fassbender and Cotillard's intensity propelling the whole brutal machine. Bloody amazing. #MIFF2015





> Observations from the last day of #MIFF2015: Macbeth has drawn the youngest crowd I've seen. Internet generation quick on the draw clearly.



https://twitter.com/Ash_McMillan



> Marion Cotillard waswow. #MIFF2015 #Macbeth





> Seriously though, Marion Cotillard. Just incredible. It was like electricity running through me whenever she was on screen. #MIFF2015 #Oscar



https://twitter.com/Straffo


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Her biggest movie is Danigh Girl but UNCLE flopped really bad. I watched it yesterday, it's cool. But you know, Outta Compton destroyed everyone LOL Ritchie might do well overseas, don't know.
> 
> Yeah, he just looked at her and kept his hands in his pocket, he didn't even do that arm around her shoulder thing. Details like that prove to ME that he doesn't seem interested in her at all, he's just doing this much longer because of awards season. And so is she IMO. Those wedding pics? I read that it was a friend in common of both and smilling in fans pics doesn't show anything. Or would they look like crap in fans pics, which would be eventually posted on Instagram and other social networks? I mean, DUH!



Danish Girl is expected to be a bigger blockbuster than UNCLE was supposed to be? Lol, ok. Awards maybe, but a movie is considered "big" in terms of its box office. Although, it very well could do better BO than UNCLE, considering! Lol. Poor Cavill and Hammer, although I knew that movie would flop. It looked like a flop, and my gut said flop (which is why I worry about Jobs, because I sorta feel the same thing).

As for the pic, I've never seen one where he's with a girl and has his hands in his pockets like HDGAF like that. Even with Madalina he begrudgingly held her hand and what not. Lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Danish Girl is expected to be a bigger blockbuster than UNCLE was supposed to be? Lol, ok. Awards maybe, but a movie is considered "big" in terms of its box office. Although, it very well could do better BO than UNCLE, considering! Lol. Poor Cavill and Hammer, although I knew that movie would flop. It looked like a flop, and my gut said flop (which is why I worry about Jobs, because I sorta feel the same thing).
> 
> As for the pic, I've never seen one where he's with a girl and has his hands in his pockets like HDGAF like that. Even with Madalina he begrudgingly held her hand and what not. Lol.



Focus Features will probably give Danish Girl a wide release, won't it? It has Oscar written all over, it will be a hit IMO. I didn't mean it was a blockbuster, I meant "big" by her major film in 2015. I wasn't expecting UNCLE to be successful either but I wasn't expecting a 13,5M weekend. It was fun, although Cavill was just awful alongside Hammer. He will be forever Superman, I don't see a bright future for him. 

Please, what does HDGAF stand for?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Focus Features will probably give Danish Girl a wide release, won't it? It has Oscar written all over, it will be a hit IMO. I didn't mean it was a blockbuster, I meant "big" by her major film in 2015. I wasn't expecting UNCLE to be successful either but I wasn't expecting a 13,5M weekend. It was fun, although Cavill was just awful alongside Hammer. He will be forever Superman, I don't see a bright future for him.
> 
> Please, what does HDGAF stand for?



Usually when people are talking "big" movies, they mean big box office. Man From UNCLE  was supposed to be a blockbuster, and so her "biggest" movie of the year. Danish Girl is just more of the same baity period-piece stuff that she's already done. 

As for HDGAF, the H is He instead of I... as in, I don't give a fcuk!


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Usually when people are talking "big" movies, they mean big box office. Man From UNCLE  was supposed to be a blockbuster, and so her "biggest" movie of the year. Danish Girl is just more of the same baity period-piece stuff that she's already done.
> 
> As for HDGAF, the H is He instead of I... as in, I don't give a fcuk!



Oh I see, I didn't mean big by that  Yes, UNCLE was supposed to be a blockbuster, I read on Deadline it had an 84M budget plus marketing. Huge flop, it's a shame, I enjoyed it. It's life. Believe me or not, I liked Fantastic Four too LOL

Danish Girl will be her biggest film, let's wait and see how many theaters wil screen it, I think Focus is planning a big release


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just to bring this place back on topic - - nice to see so many posts about Alicia's films though! Macbeth seems to have been well received at MIFF last night. I've read several positive tweets about it [emoji3]


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Just to bring this place back on topic - - nice to see so many posts about Alicia's films though! Macbeth seems to have been well received at MIFF last night. I've read several positive tweets about it [emoji3]



We don't need you to bring us back on topic, lol. If I want to talk about how hard Alicia Vikander's supposed blockbuster The Man From UNCLE flopped at the box office, I will, thanks.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Oh I see, I didn't mean big by that  Yes, UNCLE was supposed to be a blockbuster, I read on Deadline it had an 84M budget plus marketing. Huge flop, it's a shame, I enjoyed it. It's life. Believe me or not, I liked Fantastic Four too LOL
> 
> Danish Girl will be her biggest film, let's wait and see how many theaters wil screen it, I think Focus is planning a big release



I just don't know about Danish Girl, TBH. OTOH, Tom Hooper. But this isn't a big beloved musical like Les Mis, and it's not about the royal family. While the subject matter is relevant here, it's still a really controversial subject. Plus, I don't think Redmayne and Vikander are draws like Russell Crowe and Hugh Jackman and Colin Firth. So IDK.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> We don't need you to bring us back on topic, lol. If I want to talk about how hard Alicia Vikander's supposed blockbuster The Man From UNCLE flopped at the box office, I will, thanks.




Tut tut! But on the wrong page! As other people are constantly told, this is MICHAEL's page, anything related to Alicia only MUST be posted on her page! Oh and I know you always have plenty to say, alas nothing I find remotely worth reading. Is that the royal "we" btw or did I interrupt your flow with your friend? So sorry. But hey, I'm sure there are other places where you can chat too [emoji6]


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Tut tut! But on the wrong page! As other people are constantly told, this is MICHAEL's page, anything related to Alicia only MUST be posted on her page! Oh and I know you always have plenty to say, alas nothing I find remotely worth reading. Is that the royal "we" btw or did I interrupt your flow with your friend? So sorry. But hey, I'm sure there are other places where you can chat too [emoji6]



Nothing you find worth reading, and yet you ALWAYS respond to me. Often when I'm not even talking to you. Mmkay. 

Also, while true that people try to keep Alicia talk on her page because they got sick of it here, we're not actually talking about her right now, but rather about box office and awards. That's allowed, so please stop trying to police. Although I wonder why you don't want to join in the conversation, lol

[This would probably be an example of what we shouldn't talk about, because this post and the one I'm responding to fall into that nebulous "bickering, talking about each other" realm, which I'm pretty sure is the only thing that's off limits.]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Nothing you find worth reading, and yet you ALWAYS respond to me. Often when I'm not even talking to you. Mmkay.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, while true that people try to keep Alicia talk on her page because they got sick of it here, but we're not actually talking about her right now, but rather about box office and awards. That's allowed, so please stop trying to police. Although I wonder why you don't want to join in the conversation, lol
> 
> 
> 
> [This would probably be an example of what we shouldn't talk about, because this post and the one I'm responding to fall into that nebulous "bickering, talking about each other" realm, which I'm pretty sure is the only thing that's off limits.]




On the contrary, I frequently ignore what you write as I find it to be of no consequence. Just re read the thread of posts, think you'll find the first ones were focussed on Alicia's films. Although I don't see why general chat about box office and awards is relevant here either?? Bit rich to accuse me of tying to police boards, the number of times people have been told to stay on topic when the conversation is not about Michael, particularly when the focus is Alicia. Or don't the "rules" apply to everyone equally??


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> On the contrary, I frequently ignore what you write as I find it to be of no consequence. Just re read the thread of posts, think you'll find the first ones were focussed on Alicia's films. Although I don't see why general chat about box office and awards is relevant here either?? Bit rich to accuse me of tying to police boards, the number of times people have been told to stay on topic when the conversation is not about Michael, particularly when the focus is Alicia. Or don't the "rules" apply to everyone equally??



If I personally haven't told you to "stay on topic", then I don't know why you're bringing it up to me. 

Regardless, I think general chit chat about box office and awards potential is totally relevant in an actor's thread. Just because you don't like awards speculation (as you've mentioned before), you can always ignore those posts. I believe you've been told that before.


----------



## Lou9

Someone on twitter spotted Michael in line for falafel in Soho. lol

I wonder why he was so dressed up (for him) in those pictures. A blazer and nicer shoes are not his normal for a day around London and she isn't dressed up.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> Someone on twitter spotted Michael in line for falafel in Soho. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why he was so dressed up (for him) in those pictures. A blazer and nicer shoes are not his normal for a day around London and she isn't dressed up.




You mean the photos from yesterday? Yes, he is dressed up (for him!) and I think Alicia was kind of smart/casual, her shoes are not what she wears when she's just mooching around, loool. I'd guess they were on their way to meet people, probably friends for a meal somewhere nearby.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I just don't know about Danish Girl, TBH. OTOH, Tom Hooper. But this isn't a big beloved musical like Les Mis, and it's not about the royal family. While the subject matter is relevant here, it's still a really controversial subject. Plus, I don't think Redmayne and Vikander are draws like Russell Crowe and Hugh Jackman and Colin Firth. So IDK.



I love Redmayne, I really hope he gets his second Oscar  And he has Harry Potter spinoff coming out next year, his career is at its higher place. And he deserved it, he seems to be so determined and sweet...good for him! It would be awesome if he and Michael did something together one day! I think they were never seen together, have they? Soon we'll see at least! IMO, he's the thing people are most excited to see in TDG, besides the transgender's theme, which is quite popular nowadays. It has everything to be big.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Someone on twitter spotted Michael in line for falafel in Soho. lol
> 
> I wonder why he was so dressed up (for him) in those pictures. A blazer and nicer shoes are not his normal for a day around London and she isn't dressed up.



Falafel? LOL cool 

Macbeth in a magazine cover 

https://instagram.com/p/6cVkY5FYaF


----------



## Lou9

I can't believe I'm going to say something about this but here we go...

I can't tell anything from those pictures of them on the street. We have no idea if they had been fighting, they are in a bad place in their relationship (real or not) or they were bickering over the best way to get to wherever they are going (which, from my experience with men, can get them acting like Michael is in those pictures). Or nothing was happening at all and they were just walking down the street. We don't know what order they go in, especially since one (where they are closest together) is in a different location. The person who took them says nothing about them fighting. So all anyone is doing is transferring his/her own ideas about their relationship onto the pictures.

What I don't understand is what Harvey Weinstein could possibly have to do with them as a couple, or why they would stay together for business purposes. Weinstein has screwed over Michael this year and obviously isn't releasing Tulip Fever, either. He didn't produce and isn't distributing her Oscar player (The Danish Girl) or their film together (TLBO) or any future projects other than those named. So why would he care?  And why would Michael especially do anything for him? 

As for a general publicity relationship, how exactly is that going to help either of them? He's not famous enough to help her get more press. And he previously got nominated for an Oscar while his private life was a shambles and he didn't even campaign. I would think he would at least try to campaign for Steve Jobs (and see if it will go anywhere) before going the extra mile to fake a relationship.

Now I totally can buy that their relationship is winding down. His past history doesn't show him to be much of a relationship type. And perhaps they were OK taking pictures at the wedding on Friday because Celebitchy decided to start rumors that they had broken up. (I could see her, in a perfectly legitimate relationship, being upset if her PR folks told her that there was a lot of traffic on twitter speculating this.) Plus, she had a bad weekend with UNCLE flopping, so they are obviously spending some time together. But if they wanted real publicity outside of Instagram, they could go somewhere or call someone and get it.


And to post something worth posting...



> LatinoReview-Kel &#8207;@Latinoreview  12m12 minutes ago
> Straight Outta Compton and Steve Jobs are so far the best two films I've seen this year but that's just me.
> 
> Bruce Wayne &#8207;@MasterBatman2  11m11 minutes ago
> @Latinoreview How is Michael Fassbender in Steve Jobs?
> 
> LatinoReview-Kel &#8207;@Latinoreview  9m9 minutes ago
> @MasterBatman2 great saw that twice
> 
> Bruce Wayne &#8207;@MasterBatman2  8m8 minutes ago
> @Latinoreview Thanks! Do you think he can make some noise come Oscar time?
> 
> LatinoReview-Kel &#8207;@Latinoreview  7m7 minutes ago
> @MasterBatman2 hopefully


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Some impressions after Macbeth's premiere at MIFF
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6cszveQjbD
> 
> On Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mutemonkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ash_McMillan
> 
> Thanks for the MIFF updates. I don't think I should read many of these because it just makes me so angry.
> As for UNCLE, whoever greenlit that film should be investigated. Who watched that TV show? People who are in their 50's currently? How could anyone be surprised by the outcome?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some impressions after Macbeth's premiere at MIFF
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6cszveQjbD
> 
> On Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mutemonkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Ash_McMillan
> 
> Thanks for the MIFF updates. I don't think I should read many of these because it just makes me so angry.
> As for UNCLE, whoever greenlit that film should be investigated. Who watched that TV show? People who are in their 50's currently? How could anyone be surprised by the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too LOL I need Harvey to see this film
> 
> I don't know, I expected a flop but reviews were mixed to positive, it's fun and Warner promoted it pretty well. I read they spent 34 million in marketing. But 13,5M in US and 12M overseas is just "WTF???". It did worse than FF if that was even possible. As I said before, I found it a good entertainment so I'm kinda disappointed with this glacial reception.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> mchris55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too LOL I need Harvey to see this film
> 
> I don't know, I expected a flop but reviews were mixed to positive, it's fun and Warner promoted it pretty well. I read they spent 34 million in marketing. But 13,5M in US and 12M overseas is just "WTF???". It did worse than FF if that was even possible. As I said before, I found it a good entertainment so I'm kinda disappointed with this glacial reception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had neither the star power nor a popular underlying property to support it. Going up against a real spy movie (M:I5), with a Bond movie coming out in a matter of months and in the shadow of a successful and original play on the Bond archetype (Kingsman), it didn't have room to be middling to poor. And my local paper (which is actually a national paper) gave it 1 star.
> 
> Can we stop expecting Hammer and Cavil to have the personalities to carry a movie (outside of boring, straight-laced Superman for Cavil)? One review actually named the actors who were circling when Soderberg was attached, which included Clooney and... Michael.
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It had neither the star power nor a popular underlying property to support it. Going up against a real spy movie (M:I5), with a Bond movie coming out in a matter of months and in the shadow of a successful and original play on the Bond archetype (Kingsman), it didn't have room to be middling to poor. And my local paper (which is actually a national paper) gave it 1 star.
> 
> Can we stop expecting Hammer and Cavil to have the personalities to carry a movie (outside of boring, straight-laced Superman for Cavil)? One review actually named the actors who were circling when Soderberg was attached, which included Clooney and... Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many great actors surrounded this project before and maybe if Cruise was attached it would have got a better reception. Star power is rare but he still got it. Michael wouldn't make things any better IMO, he isn't a huge star either. Beinh honest, Warner did a great promotion, Ritche made a crowd-pleaser but it lacked real stars. You go to general audience and say there's a big spy movie coming out with Cavill, Hammer, Vikander and Debicki and they will say: "Who the hell are these people?" or "Superman outside Superman? Don't think so".
> 
> But one thing wasn't expected: the huge reception for M:I 5 and the massive start of Outta Compton.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mchris55 said:


> Thanks for the MIFF updates. I don't think I should read many of these because it just makes me so angry.



This is how I feel too, that's why I ignored them. Although, it was interesting to read it had the youngest crowd, because I've kind of felt this movie could be like Luhrman's Romeo + Juliet for millenials or something. Harvey's dumb.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> This is how I feel too, that's why I ignored them. Although, it was interesting to read it had the youngest crowd, because I've kind of felt this movie could be like Luhrman's Romeo + Juliet for millenials or something. Harvey's dumb.



This film will attract adults and young audiences. I think this can be the first Shakespeare's based film that might actually be watched by everyone (except kids, of course LOL). It seems Kurzel did a hell of a job with his cast and crew 

And there's another Steve Jobs screening today!

https://twitter.com/MichaelNotCera/status/633046766326317056


----------



## bhb2014

With Kelly Thornton at IFTAs in 2014.

https://instagram.com/p/6dj6Jvuq8o


----------



## mollie12

Question: when was the last time he was spotted in Hackney/Shoreditch/Broadway Market, ie his usual haunts?


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I called it a long time ago that the only pics that'd come out would be these kinds of random "fan" pics. They don't want "official" pics whether it's a PRomance or not, because she doesn't want to be known as just Fassy's girlfriend. Although, now that her biggest movie of the year has probably flopped, maybe she's rethinking that, lol!
> 
> But geez, Fassy. Try harder to sell this thing, man! You can start by taking your hands out your pockets, because that look doesn't exactly scream "happy and in love." Yikes.


HAHAHAHA!! In reference to that weird 4 part instagram pic, I think A was like "get back here and pretend like you actually love me!! Now that my biggest movie ever flopped like nobody's business, I need to become a household name as your girlfriend!! DO NOT ignore me" hahaha

I actually watched Straight outta Compton, really good movie!! you guys should watch it too, if you get a chance. Not everyone's cup of tea but man it was good!!!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> With Kelly Thornton at IFTAs in 2014.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6dj6Jvuq8o


He looks so good in this pic!!! This must have been right before he started shooting TAU. Whatever happened to that movie, btw. I was actually looking forward to seeing Mikey in a role as a dad lol


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Question: when was the last time he was spotted in Hackney/Shoreditch/Broadway Market, ie his usual haunts?


Dont know much about London but isnt Hackney where he lives? Assuming he still lives in the same apartment (Flat? lol) he moved into when he first moved to London.


----------



## mollie12

miasharma said:


> Dont know much about London but isnt Hackney where he lives? Assuming he still lives in the same apartment (Flat? lol) he moved into when he first moved to London.



Yes, Hackney is where his flat is/was.  That's why I asked.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> He looks so good in this pic!!! This must have been right before he started shooting TAU. Whatever happened to that movie, btw. I was actually looking forward to seeing Mikey in a role as a dad lol



TAU started shooting in April? I remember he was shooting until July or something. In August he was surfing in France with Cassel and hanging out with his sister.  And then he went to work from September to March, taking a break in December 

I think TAU will have a Sundance premiere, like Frank did. It's a very small film, perhaps a festival pleaser only. After Macbeth, it's the movie I'm most looking forward to see with him.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Yes, Hackney is where his flat is/was.  That's why I asked.


oh sorry I read your post too fast and thought you asked if those places were his usual haunts! lol

Hasnt he been spotted a lot in SOHO? Maybe he bought a better flat there instead? I mean 19 years is a long time to live in one place lol, maybe he was ready for an upgrade!!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> TAU started shooting in April? I remember he was shooting until July or something. In August he was surfing in France with Cassel and hanging out with his sister.  And then he went to work from September to March, taking a break in December
> 
> I think TAU will have a Sundance premiere, like Frank did. It's a very small film, perhaps a festival pleaser only. After Macbeth, it's the movie I'm most looking forward to see with him.


yeah lets hope it has some type of premiere soon. Cant wait to watch it. No promotions for this movie either other than that one still that was released out of nowhere. but I guess it makes sense since you said it was a very small movie, so small budget and all that.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> oh sorry I read your post too fast and thought you asked if those places were his usual haunts! lol
> 
> Hasnt he been spotted a lot in SOHO? Maybe he bought a better flat there instead? I mean 19 years is a long time to live in one place lol, maybe he was ready for an upgrade!!



I'm pretty sure he upgraded a while ago, but the Hackney flat just makes for a better story, the story of a guy who is humble and down to earth.


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm pretty sure he upgraded a while ago, but the Hackney flat just makes for a better story, the story of a guy who is humble and down to earth.


LOL yeah I have had my doubts over claims that he still lives in the same apartment, being a multimillionaire and all. For security reasons, if nothing else.


----------



## libeth

pennylane93 said:


> Jealous of everyone who got to attend that wedding! This lucky lady here even got a dance &#128555;



I love the  fab flirt comment! 


Allie28 said:


> Good to see Michael looking so happy.  Love reading all the comments too.  Everyone who's met Michael has said what a great guy he is.  I love how he fits right in with the locals and &quot;regular folk&quot;.  Seems people who've met Alicia and seen her and Michael together have quite a different view of them as a couple _versus anons who've never met them or seen them together in private settings._





bhb2014 said:


> Excuse me? Who said they are happy and I love? That's your opinion LOL just because you are a Stan of them, doesn't mean you are right. I used to think Ben and Jen were happy and in love...or Brady and Gisele. Do not impose your POV.
> 
> Some pics of them in London. _Instagram is now their official JJ!_ Hahaha again, for me, Michael doesn't seem very interested in walking arm and arm with her.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/6bGjZfmKAz/?tagged=aliciavikander



Same traffic.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say something about this but here we go...
> 
> I can't tell anything from those pictures of them on the street. We have no idea if they had been fighting, they are in a bad place in their relationship (real or not) or they were bickering over the best way to get to wherever they are going (which, from my experience with men, can get them acting like Michael is in those pictures). Or nothing was happening at all and they were just walking down the street. We don't know what order they go in, especially since one (where they are closest together) is in a different location. The person who took them says nothing about them fighting. So all anyone is doing is transferring his/her own ideas about their relationship onto the pictures.
> 
> What I don't understand is what Harvey Weinstein could possibly have to do with them as a couple, or why they would stay together for business purposes. Weinstein has screwed over Michael this year and obviously isn't releasing Tulip Fever, either. He didn't produce and isn't distributing her Oscar player (The Danish Girl) or their film together (TLBO) or any future projects other than those named. So why would he care?  And why would Michael especially do anything for him?
> 
> As for a general publicity relationship, how exactly is that going to help either of them? He's not famous enough to help her get more press. And he previously got nominated for an Oscar while his private life was a shambles and he didn't even campaign. I would think he would at least try to campaign for Steve Jobs (and see if it will go anywhere) before going the extra mile to fake a relationship.
> 
> Now I totally can buy that their relationship is winding down. His past history doesn't show him to be much of a relationship type. And perhaps they were OK taking pictures at the wedding on Friday because Celebitchy decided to start rumors that they had broken up. (I could see her, in a perfectly legitimate relationship, being upset if her PR folks told her that there was a lot of traffic on twitter speculating this.) Plus, she had a bad weekend with UNCLE flopping, so they are obviously spending some time together. But if they wanted real publicity outside of Instagram, they could go somewhere or call someone and get it.
> 
> 
> And to post something worth posting...



Sorry but look at the _ faces _,m-i-s-r-a-b-l-e. The fight,the anger,he's a dick,do you see _ how_ he's treating her?  : Vikassy and Weinstein have a contract signed in blood.Don't ask me why. Conspiracies.   Weinstein is closed in his office looking at the Vikassy pics,doing damage control for The Man from U.N.C.L.E,calling every mag for The Danish Girl,planning the Vikassy oscar campaign,new and better pap strolls.   You're also failing to see the importance of the tumblr,insta pics,yt pap op strolls. They scream _ oscarrrrr _. AMPAS is  searching his tag on instagram.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I love the  fab flirt comment!
> 
> 
> Same traffic.



What do you mean, please?


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Sorry but look at the _ faces _,m-i-s-r-a-b-l-e. The fight,the anger,he's a dick,do you see _ how_ he's treating her?  : Vikassy and Weinstein have a contract signed in blood.Don't ask me why. Conspiracies.   Weinstein is closed in his office looking at the Vikassy pics,doing damage control for The Man from U.N.C.L.E,calling every mag for The Danish Girl,planning the Vikassy oscar campaign,new and better pap strolls.   You're also failing to see the importance of the tumblr,insta pics,yt pap op strolls. They scream _ oscarrrrr _. AMPAS is  searching his tag on instagram.



 And Michael is right now planning his wedding with AV because they are soulmates and love each other very much, another Brangelina example! Theories from BOTH sides of stans are the best!


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> Sorry but look at the _ faces _,m-i-s-r-a-b-l-e. The fight,the anger,he's a dick,do you see _ how_ he's treating her?  : Vikassy and Weinstein have a contract signed in blood.Don't ask me why. Conspiracies.   Weinstein is closed in his office looking at the Vikassy pics,doing damage control for The Man from U.N.C.L.E,calling every mag for The Danish Girl,planning the Vikassy oscar campaign,new and better pap strolls.   You're also failing to see the importance of the tumblr,insta pics,yt pap op strolls. They scream _ oscarrrrr _. AMPAS is  searching his tag on instagram.




LOL! I know, some people won't change their tune regardless. All this conspiracy nonsense is so much easier to believe when people don't want to accept their fantasy man is in a solid relationship. As the saying goes, "There are none so blind as those who WILL NOT see". But yeah, these conspiracies have been going on for months and have run out of steam and any semblance of rationality. Let's hope reason prevails soon and they accept Michael and Alicia are a genuine couple.


----------



## miasharma

Yeah Michael and Alicia are definitely a real couple no doubt. I dont even like them together but I will say the weinstein conspiracy theories are stupid and really weird. 

As for Michael, he is such a good boyfriend, spending the weekend with his girlfriend after her biggest movie to date flopped terribly. I hope he did not have to dodge any Louis Vuitton heels this weekend, though. Those would hurt 

Although I do think an expiration date is approaching soon, Michael gets bored easily and his current fling is approaching almost an year. Time to find someone more exciting. Hopefully someone on the set of AC or Prometheus 2!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Yeah Michael and Alicia are definitely a real couple no doubt. I dont even like them together but I will say the weinstein conspiracy theories are stupid and really weird.
> 
> As for Michael, he is such a good boyfriend, spending the weekend with his girlfriend after her biggest movie to date flopped terribly. I hope he did not have to dodge any Louis Vuitton heels this weekend, though. Those would hurt
> 
> Although I do think an expiration date is approaching soon, Michael gets bored easily and his current fling is approaching almost an year. Time to find someone more exciting. Hopefully someone on the set of AC or Prometheus 2!



I still feel sorry for UNCLE huge flop, I enjoyed that film, it just lacked really big stars (Cavill is no Tom Cruise, outside Superman he isn't a very good investment) in the cast and Straight Outta Compton surprised even Universal. I'll see if I watch it next weekend.

No, AC has two committed women in the cast already, above 30 and white LOL Kidding, I think his next girlfriend will be a model or another young actress. As I've said before, I can't picture him dating for real (Maiko and Leasy way) a woman of his own age these days, on his late 30s, early 40s, if he does I'll let you mock me for how long you want to  And yeah, although I agree there are some crazy people online who say terrible things about AV and him and their "PR" relationship, I just laugh at those who think they are completely in love and are for real or will get married or something. No comments.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Yeah Michael and Alicia are definitely a real couple no doubt. I dont even like them together but I will say the weinstein conspiracy theories are stupid and really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Michael, he is such a good boyfriend, spending the weekend with his girlfriend after her biggest movie to date flopped terribly. I hope he did not have to dodge any Louis Vuitton heels this weekend, though. Those would hurt
> 
> 
> 
> Although I do think an expiration date is approaching soon, Michael gets bored easily and his current fling is approaching almost an year. Time to find someone more exciting. Hopefully someone on the set of AC or Prometheus 2!




Yes, it is bizarre that some people promote these weird PR conspiracy stories. Personally I don't believe you can stick an expiration date on any relationship, especially when you don't know the people involved. It's not always a wise move to predict people's future behaviour based on their past, especially in affairs of the heart; feelings and circumstances are different in all relationships. And people who post here are not always constant either; it amuses me to read posts here (not by you) written in a more "guarded" style only to see the same person pop up elsewhere and really let rip with the hate and conspiracies. They don't cover their tracks very well, very revealing, LOL


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, it is bizarre that some people promote these weird PR conspiracy stories. Personally I don't believe you can stick an expiration date on any relationship, especially when you don't know the people involved. It's not always a wise move to predict people's future behaviour based on their past, especially in affairs of the heart; feelings and circumstances are different in all relationships. And people who post here are not always constant either; it amuses me to read posts here (not by you) *written in a more "guarded" style only to see the same person pop up elsewhere and really let rip with the hate and conspiracies. They don't cover their tracks very well, very revealing, LOL*



Ignoring the fact that you pretty much have to be more "guarded" to post here than just about anywhere else on the celeb gossip web, I'm pretty sure people do this on both sides... pretty sure I've seen some of the local "how dareth thou say anything vile about" AV stans say some pretty vile (like, racist vile) things about MF fans that aren't on board with his relationship in different spots around the web... I guess using different names is supposed to prevent people from knowing who's who? That's why I just to use the same name everywhere. It's just easier that way. I would've kept my old JJ name of Moving On, but since the comments were all deleted from the epic thread, it wouldn't make sense anymore. 

Anyway, with regard to the PR aspects of their relationship, I have to say, I've worked in that field a long time so I know how powerful media manipulation can be, but it still amazes me that it works so well, even if it's done badly.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Ignoring the fact that you pretty much have to be more "guarded" to post here than just about anywhere else on the celeb gossip web, I'm pretty sure people do this on both sides... pretty sure I've seen some of the local "how dareth thou say anything vile about" AV stans say some pretty vile (like, racist vile) things about MF fans that aren't on board with his relationship in different spots around the web... I guess using different names is supposed to prevent people from knowing who's who? That's why I just to use the same name everywhere. It's just easier that way. I would've kept my old JJ name of Moving On, but since the comments were all deleted from the epic thread, it wouldn't make sense anymore.
> 
> Anyway, with regard to the PR aspects of their relationship, I have to say, I've worked in that field a long time so I know how powerful media manipulation can be, but it still amazes me that it works so well, even if it's done badly.



There are aggressive people from both sides and not only with Michael and Av but with many other couples in Hollywood. Some love, others hate, others are indifferent. Everyone has the right to think what she/he thinks, as long as there is respect. Nobody is obliged to agree with anybody. Nobody knows the truth, only celebrities so we just get to suppose things. I just hate when certain people come and try to impose what they think to others and they disquality them when their opinions are different. And when they have no arguments, they start changing the subject...LOL 

This serves for everyone, there are stans who love Michael and AV, while there are others who hate them. And when Michael finds someone else, everything will start all over again  It's a circle.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, it is bizarre that some people promote these weird PR conspiracy stories. Personally I don't believe you can stick an expiration date on any relationship, especially when you don't know the people involved. It's not always a wise move to predict people's future behaviour based on their past, especially in affairs of the heart; feelings and circumstances are different in all relationships. And people who post here are not always constant either; it amuses me to read posts here (not by you) written in a more "guarded" style only to see the same person pop up elsewhere and really let rip with the hate and conspiracies. They don't cover their tracks very well, very revealing, LOL


Well I dont see any change in Michael's typical behavior when he is relationships so I feel an expiration date approaching fast on his current one. Its cool if you think he is somehow different in this relationship. I will come back and give you a nod if Michael ends up marrying and making babies with AV  Just to reiterate my opinion, I do think they are an actual couple, I just dont think they are as serious as some may think. Only my opinion though.

As for people letting it rip on other sites, none of my business. This forum is very strict in what can be said and curse words and all that. Other forums might not be as strict so if someone is voicing the same opinion somewhere else but more passionately, good for them. At least they are following the rules here on this forum.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Ignoring the fact that you pretty much have to be more "guarded" to post here than just about anywhere else on the celeb gossip web, I'm pretty sure people do this on both sides... pretty sure I've seen some of the local "how dareth thou say anything vile about" AV stans say some pretty vile (like, racist vile) things about MF fans that aren't on board with his relationship in different spots around the web... I guess using different names is supposed to prevent people from knowing who's who? That's why I just to use the same name everywhere. It's just easier that way. I would've kept my old JJ name of Moving On, but since the comments were all deleted from the epic thread, it wouldn't make sense anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, with regard to the PR aspects of their relationship, I have to say, I've worked in that field a long time so I know how powerful media manipulation can be, but it still amazes me that it works so well, even if it's done badly.




Possibly I don't read as widely as you on the web, but I've yet to see any Alicia fan say any "racist vile" things about Michael's fans anywhere. Would be a bit silly to do so surely, as Michael's fans are ethnically diverse? Sadly I have seen racist comments made about Alicia, indeed the very fact she is white seems to spark indignation in some quarters, as in she can't possibly be/shouldn't be his girlfriend because she's white. Add to that all the insults about her appearance, personality and supposed lack of talent (yes, I know that's subjective, but still *****y). Add another layer of outright lies about getting roles through sexual favours, throwing tantrums and insulting people, being hated by Michael's friends etc etc. And the silly nicknames are just childish. Finally the layer of ridiculous PR conspiracy stories that are an insult to anyone's intelligence. A reasonable person might ask what on earth has she done to deserve so much hate? And why do "fans" of Michael want his films to flop because of his girlfriend? As I'm sure you're aware, he is being accused of some strange things too..... it's all very bizarre.

Doubtless your work in PR has afforded you an insight into the world of spin and subterfuge. However it may also have had the unfortunate consequence of evoking cynicism, thus PR is suspected of being at work even when it isn't. Not all relationships in the public eye are spun by PR, in fact most aren't, just as Michael and Alicia's relationship is genuine.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> There are aggressive people from both sides and not only with Michael and Av but with many other couples in Hollywood. Some love, others hate, others are indifferent. Everyone has the right to think what she/he thinks, as long as there is respect. Nobody is obliged to agree with anybody. Nobody knows the truth, only celebrities so we just get to suppose things. *I just hate when certain people come and try to impose what they think to others and they disquality them when their opinions are different. And when they have no arguments, they start changing the subject...LOL*
> 
> This serves for everyone, there are stans who love Michael and AV, while there are others who hate them. And when Michael finds someone else, everything will start all over again  It's a circle.



I agree with all of this! Although I do think because of who Michael has dated in the past, there's sometimes an unfortunate racist element to some things that isn't there with other celebs. And I feel exactly the same way about the bolded!


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I agree with all of this! Although I do think because of who Michael has dated in the past, there's sometimes an unfortunate racist element to some things that isn't there with other celebs. And I feel exactly the same way about the bolded!



There will always be polemic around who he dates and fellow handsome actors girlfriends too. Have you seen all the fuzz about Cooper's staged pics in Italy? It's crazy how internet can become insane  And I agree with you, who worked in PR world. Celebs are aware that some people know about their strategies but they still do it, even though it can be embarrassing like in Cooper's case now. But if they still do it it's because some others believe in it.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Doubtless your work in PR has afforded you an insight into the world of spin and subterfuge. However it may also have had the unfortunate consequence of evoking cynicism, thus PR is suspected of being at work even when it isn't. Not all relationships in the public eye are spun by PR, in fact most aren't, just as Michael and Alicia's relationship is genuine.



I'm going to ignore the first part, because I just remembered that you are a staunch warrior against racism, as you said in an old post. 

And as far as seeing PR, it's not cynicism, it's a trained eye (that's maybe combined with some nosy asks).


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Well I dont see any change in Michael's typical behavior when he is relationships so I feel an expiration date approaching fast on his current one. Its cool if you think he is somehow different in this relationship. I will come back and give you a nod if Michael ends up marrying and making babies with AV  Just to reiterate my opinion, I do think they are an actual couple, I just dont think they are as serious as some may think. Only my opinion though.
> 
> As for people letting it rip on other sites, none of my business. This forum is very strict in what can be said and curse words and all that. Other forums might not be as strict so if someone is voicing the same opinion somewhere else but more passionately, good for them. At least they are following the rules here on this forum.




Well we both agree their relationship is genuine but have differing opinions as to the strength of it and its outlook. And unlike you I see big differences in Michael's behaviour now compared to previous relationships. I have my reasons for believing this one is different and more serious, and so far have had no reason to change my POV. 

I think it's good that this forum has courtesy rules that prohibit insults and profanity; I've seen the carry on in other places and they can be very unpleasant indeed! My point about some posters here letting rip with the hate elsewhere was not really about expressing themselves more passionately; more that they played it mild here and revealed what they really thought elsewhere, quite contrary and extreme much of the time. This is at odds with the image  presented here revealing their true colours I suppose.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> There will always be polemic around who he dates and fellow handsome actors girlfriends too. Have you seen all the fuzz about Cooper's staged pics in Italy? It's crazy how internet can become insane  And I agree with you, who worked in PR world. Celebs are aware that some people know about their strategies but they still do it, even though it can be embarrassing like in Cooper's case now. But if they still do it it's because some others believe in it.



Yes! It was actually seeing the BCoop pics and some of the comments that made me think, wow, I can't believe this is working! Those pictures are so cringeworthy. Did he have anything so embarrassing when he was with the other girl?


----------



## mollie12

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Yes! It was actually seeing the BCoop pics and some of the comments that made me think, wow, I can't believe this is working! Those pictures are so cringeworthy. Did he have anything so embarrassing when he was with the other girl?



Yes.  Arguably far, far worse because of the obliviousness about the message being sent:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Suki-Waterhouse-21-sprawls-Parisian-park.html


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Yes! It was actually seeing the BCoop pics and some of the comments that made me think, wow, I can't believe this is working! Those pictures are so cringeworthy. Did he have anything so embarrassing when he was with the other girl?



Being honest with you, I believed he and Suki were real until awards season ended together with their romance  I don't remember embarrassing stuff with them though, they were kinda cute. At least their PDAs were sweet 

EDIT: I forgot about Lolita LOL this was bad!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I'm going to ignore the first part, because I just remembered that you are a staunch warrior against racism, as you said in an old post.
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as seeing PR, it's not cynicism, it's a trained eye (that's maybe combined with some nosy asks).




Well that's up to you of course, but there is no denying the level of abuse targeted at Alicia, racial and otherwise, abounding on the web. If you choose to ignore all that it's your call. And I've seen no racist comments made by Alicia's fans, nor any insulting comments about Michael or any suggestions that their relationship is anything other than genuine. It's sad but true that all the unpleasant behaviour and negativity is emanating from Michael's fans, and such a nice guy deserves better from his fans.

IMO if you see PR at work here it has less to do with having a trained eye and more to do with wanting to believe it. There is no rationale behind any PR suggestion, the contradictions in applying the theory in this case are laughable. As I've said many times, take heed of what UNBIASED disinterested eye witnesses have to say about Michael and Alicia together - lovely couple, affectionate, lots of PDA, making out etc etc. Why would anyone choose to disregard that and instead choose to believe all manner of conspiracies? Notwithstanding the fact that Michael is not the kind of man to play PR games; if you met him you'd realise that. People can cry PR from the rooftops all they like if they choose to; but sorry, it doesn't make it a reality in this case.


----------



## Swanky

And again....



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Here's a great rule to live by here - talk about the actor not the members.  If you gossip about members on our threads you'll be edited and often warned.
> 
> :back2topic:


----------



## miasharma

You guys know where Michael is nowadays? In london still or back to Montreal? I think Apocalypse is gonna be done by late August so I wonder if Michael is done shooting. Cant wait to watch that movie!!!! So excited for Michael and James together, throw in a little Oscar too lol


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> You guys know where Michael is nowadays? In london still or back to Montreal? I think Apocalypse is gonna be done by late August so I wonder if Michael is done shooting. Cant wait to watch that movie!!!! So excited for Michael and James together, throw in a little Oscar too lol



I think shooting is about to end, isn't it? Maybe Michael is done and will only come back for Telluride and TIFF in September. Then he'll start AC and promotion for Macbeth and Jobs. 

I'm very excited to see those three together too!


----------



## miasharma

LOL this link is for anyone who KNOWS that there is something not quite right with Michael and AV's relationship, whether you think its PR or just a casual fling. 

http://royalgraffiti.com/vikander-fassbender-wedding/

As the author said in the article "Who Hashtag&#8217;s their wedding photos to someone&#8217;s Fan Sites??"

dying loling at the gifs at the bottom of the article. hahahahahah


----------



## PSawyer

miasharma said:


> LOL this link is for anyone who KNOWS that there is something not quite right with Michael and AV's relationship, whether you think its PR or just a casual fling.
> 
> http://royalgraffiti.com/vikander-fassbender-wedding/
> 
> As the author said in the article *"Who Hashtags their wedding photos to someones Fan Sites??"*
> 
> dying loling at the gifs at the bottom of the article. hahahahahah



Good question!


----------



## baewatch

I'm gonna go to this to support our man! 

http://www.eventbrite.ie/e/irish-tatler-man-men-of-the-year-awards-2015-tickets-17133384414


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

mollie12 said:


> Yes.  Arguably far, far worse because of the obliviousness about the message being sent:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Suki-Waterhouse-21-sprawls-Parisian-park.html



Lolita?! OMG. Surely they weren't that oblivious? Although, if neither had actually read the book... or seen either movie... or never visited wikipedia... and had no awareness of pop culture... lol. That was bad, and I agree that's far worse than those beach pics with Irina!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> LOL this link is for anyone who KNOWS that there is something not quite right with Michael and AV's relationship, whether you think its PR or just a casual fling.
> 
> http://royalgraffiti.com/vikander-fassbender-wedding/
> 
> As the author said in the article *"Who Hashtags their wedding photos to someones Fan Sites??"*
> 
> dying loling at the gifs at the bottom of the article. hahahahahah



A PR flack, that's who! And those gifs! Hilarious. (Although I kind of secretly love Marie Antoinette for all the food and shoe porn. And the soundtrack)


----------



## pearlyqueen

baewatch said:


> I'm gonna go to this to support our man!
> 
> http://www.eventbrite.ie/e/irish-tatler-man-men-of-the-year-awards-2015-tickets-17133384414




Should be fun but he's not likely to be there. Hope he wins [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

No Jobs or Macbeth at TIFF. There is still next week though. But I think Harvey will just dump Macbeth and Michael will only attend Telluride before London and NY.


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> I'm gonna go to this to support our man!
> 
> http://www.eventbrite.ie/e/irish-tatler-man-men-of-the-year-awards-2015-tickets-17133384414



Awesome! But he might be busy with AC and Jobs...perhaps!


----------



## Lou9

LBTO just got a rating from the MPAA (PG-13). I wonder what that means for a release date, as well as it popping up at a festival.

Steve Jobs was given an R in the same bulletin.


----------



## Lilmix

miasharma said:


> LOL this link is for anyone who KNOWS that there is something not quite right with Michael and AV's relationship, whether you think its PR or just a casual fling.
> 
> http://royalgraffiti.com/vikander-fassbender-wedding/
> 
> As the author said in the article "Who Hashtags their wedding photos to someones Fan Sites??"
> 
> dying loling at the gifs at the bottom of the article. hahahahahah



Came back and had to catch up and it was epic...lol.
Tbh I was getting fed up of the doubters of this relationship. I believed it to be real. Maybe I still do I am not sure.
But this has raised questions I will admit.
Its very true who would post wedding picture or tag to fan sites for a private wedding..it is weird and suspicious thing to do.
Where was it written that they were splitting? Does anyone have links.
I do think as I have always said it is best to watch and not get caught up in the gf thing with Michael. 
He appears to get itchy feet after a while.

Also I suspect he may have moved to Soho as well probably this year. I remember there was a pic of him with this guy in a white shirt hanging round the Soho square area and he bumped into Eisenberg at a restaurant. My guess is he was looking then and the guy was a property sales person rather than a friend.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> LBTO just got a rating from the MPAA (PG-13). I wonder what that means for a release date, as well as it popping up at a festival.
> 
> Steve Jobs was given an R in the same bulletin.



I think it means it's far more of a commercial film than a "Cianfrance" film.  Because there's certainly material in the book that could lead to an R rating.    And I don't expect to see it a fall festival at all.   I think it's obvious that it will be a 2016 film and there's no benefit to showing it a TIFF, to either good or bad buzz.  

And I'm not totally convinced that it will be screened at a 2016 festival either.  If the distributor isn't sure how it will play, they may just hold it for review until its release date.  Like Focus with Jane Eyre or Fox Searchlight with Far From the Madding Crowd.  But if it were to show up at a 2016 festival, I think it would be Berlin.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lilmix said:


> Came back and had to catch up and it was epic...lol.
> 
> Tbh I was getting fed up of the doubters of this relationship. I believed it to be real. Maybe I still do I am not sure.
> 
> But this has raised questions I will admit.
> 
> Its very true who would post wedding picture or tag to fan sites for a private wedding..it is weird and suspicious thing to do.
> 
> Where was it written that they were splitting? Does anyone have links.
> 
> I do think as I have always said  best to watch and not get caught up in the gf thing with Michael.
> 
> He appears to get itchy feet after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I suspect he may have moved to Soho as well probably this year.




It hasn't been reported anywhere that they have/are likely to split apart from idle speculation on fan forums from people who want them to. 

With regard to the wedding; it was the wedding of one of Michael's close personal friends. I'd imagine the guest who tagged the photos of Alicia and Michael's fan sites thought they would be interested in the photos of each. To suggest it was suspicious is taking it too far IMO; naive maybe, but not part of a big Vikassy push. I'm sure if they were aware of the amount of gossip that arose from them they would be alarmed! It's easy to forget these guests are ordinary people who work in office jobs etc, not part of the media world. In any case there were only a handful of innocent photos - you can be sure there are many more that will never be available in public.

The only "conclusion" that can be drawn from the wedding is that Michael and Alicia attended as a couple, therefore they are a couple, and the guest who referred to them made that very clear.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> I think it means it's far more of a commercial film than a "Cianfrance" film.  Because there's certainly material in the book that could lead to an R rating.    And I don't expect to see it a fall festival at all.   I think it's obvious that it will be a 2016 film and there's no benefit to showing it a TIFF, to either good or bad buzz.
> 
> And I'm not totally convinced that it will be screened at a 2016 festival either.  If the distributor isn't sure how it will play, they may just hold it for review until its release date.  Like Focus with Jane Eyre or Fox Searchlight with Far From the Madding Crowd.  But if it were to show up at a 2016 festival, I think it would be Berlin.



Disney is listed as the distributor.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> LBTO just got a rating from the MPAA (PG-13). I wonder what that means for a release date, as well as it popping up at a festival.
> 
> Steve Jobs was given an R in the same bulletin.



I've already said in here what I think about releasing TLBO in 2015. Both Michael and AV have their Oscar bait films, it would be a waste. They could world premiere it in Cannes or even Venice next year so producers could create some buzz for it. Right now, the buzz is all around Jobs and Danish Girl, besides Weisz who has Lobster and Youth #TLBO2016 =)


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I think it means it's far more of a commercial film than a "Cianfrance" film.  Because there's certainly material in the book that could lead to an R rating.    And I don't expect to see it a fall festival at all.   I think it's obvious that it will be a 2016 film and there's no benefit to showing it a TIFF, to either good or bad buzz.
> 
> And I'm not totally convinced that it will be screened at a 2016 festival either.  If the distributor isn't sure how it will play, they may just hold it for review until its release date.  Like Focus with Jane Eyre or Fox Searchlight with Far From the Madding Crowd.  But if it were to show up at a 2016 festival, I think it would be Berlin.



Berlin, yes! I can totally see this over there! Or getting a big release like Vinterberg's film in May. Maybe they will screen it at TIFF to producers and distributors to have a better idea of what they will do with it, if it's indeed AMPAS material or not.


----------



## bhb2014

New Macbeth interview.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc_W0TAilJI

Michael was spotted in Malta for AC!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> LOL this link is for anyone who KNOWS that there is something not quite right with Michael and AV's relationship, whether you think its PR or just a casual fling.
> 
> http://royalgraffiti.com/vikander-fassbender-wedding/
> 
> As the author said in the article "Who Hashtags their wedding photos to someones Fan Sites??"
> 
> dying loling at the gifs at the bottom of the article. hahahahahah




Royal Graffitti is a joke, it just rehashes stuff from other gossip blogs. Btw, neither the bride nor her sister work in PR. One works for a finance company, the other for a software company. But sites like this just make up what they don't know and make their mark by spreading snark around.


----------



## pennylane93

oh my god i can't believe i actually went this far, but i just found it disturbing if this wedding guest is actually just some regular folk being dragged into a conspiracy in a gossip site, so i did my share of (creepy) stalking..i don't mean to violate her
privacy, but i just want to clarify...

Some are saying she's a publicist so she must be doing her job to promote Michael/Alicia. I guess RG get the idea that she's a publicist from her twitter, where she said she "moonlights as a publicist for Super Dynamics". A quick google search of her name will tell you that she's actually a manager of a call tracker company. As for her "publicist" job, The Super Dynamics is a small band/musician with only 160 twitter followers (https://twitter.com/stephaniesuperd) and looking at her twitter, it looks like the band is that of her friends' so when she said she  moonlights as a publicist for the band, i'm guessing it means she's just helping her friends on the side in promoting their bands, and that she doesn't actually have a serious PR career or work at a PR agency.

I feel so creepy now for looking up this stuff but i think just need to clarify what she actually does for a living before people involve her any further when she's_ probably_ nothing more than a lucky woman who ran into Michael at a party but ended up being featured in a freakin gossip article ffs
People can go on with their PR theories all they want but i hope they'll leave this stranger out of it




mollie12 said:


> I think it means it's far more of a commercial film than a "Cianfrance" film.  *Because there's certainly material in the book that could lead to an R rating.  *  And I don't expect to see it a fall festival at all.   I think it's obvious that it will be a 2016 film and there's no benefit to showing it a TIFF, to either good or bad buzz.
> 
> And I'm not totally convinced that it will be screened at a 2016 festival either.  If the distributor isn't sure how it will play, they may just hold it for review until its release date.  Like Focus with Jane Eyre or Fox Searchlight with Far From the Madding Crowd.  But if it were to show up at a 2016 festival, I think it would be Berlin.



really, which one? the book seems so PG to me but i might have missed something..


----------



## pennylane93

bhb2014 said:


> New Macbeth interview.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc_W0TAilJI
> 
> Michael was spotted in Malta for AC!



That was fast, i thought filming begins in September?


----------



## bhb2014

pennylane93 said:


> That was fast, i thought filming begins in September?



Maybe some checking before shooting. Or his character will have some scenes over there alone. Marion is still in France in holidays with her son and I think she's busy with other films. Kurzel said in an interview, don't remember when, that production would start in late August so...


----------



## pearlyqueen

pennylane93 said:


> oh my god i can't believe i actually went this far, but i just found it disturbing if this wedding guest is actually just some regular folk being dragged into a conspiracy in a gossip site, so i did my share of (creepy) stalking..i don't mean to violate her
> privacy, but i just want to clarify...
> 
> Some are saying she's a publicist so she must be doing her job to promote Michael/Alicia. I guess RG get the idea that she's a publicist from her twitter, where she said she "moonlights as a publicist for Super Dynamics". A quick google search of her name will tell you that she's actually a manager of a call tracker company. As for her "publicist" job, The Super Dynamics is a small band/musician with only 160 twitter followers (https://twitter.com/stephaniesuperd) and looking at her twitter, it looks like the band is that of her friends' so when she said she  moonlights as a publicist for the band, i'm guessing it means she's just helping her friends on the side in promoting their bands, and that she doesn't actually have a serious PR career or work at a PR agency.
> 
> I feel so creepy now for looking up this stuff but i think just need to clarify what she actually does for a living before people involve her any further when she's_ probably_ nothing more than a lucky woman who ran into Michael at a party but ended up being featured in a freakin gossip article ffs
> People can go on with their PR theories all they want but i hope they'll leave this stranger out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really, which one? the book seems so PG to me but i might have missed something..




I understand how you feel checking this lady out, but there was so much bs being written about her just to try to promote a particular angle. Sometimes the end justifies the means, and hopefully we'll hear no more about her being involved in some kind of PR spin! I enjoyed seeing her photos on Instagram and the comments she wrote to accompany them are all complimentary to both Michael and Alicia and should be taken at face value.

Regarding the classification for TLBO in the USA it has been rated PG13 for "thematic content and some  sexual content". Here's a link to the document I read:

http://www.filmratings.com/downloads/cara_rating_bulletin.pdf


----------



## bhb2014

I LOVE this pic 

Michael was so blonde in May LOL Justin is kinda handsome!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9o6jdwoJ_E&list=PLdJC4EBLm-xUcf3J39JRQFGqOhzDIwjEH&index=2


----------



## pearlyqueen

There was another Macbeth screening in London this evening, a press preview. Have seen a couple of very positive tweets [emoji3]

https://twitter.com/nevillamanda/status/634101163823104000

https://twitter.com/magsh64/status/634090680537755648


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> I LOVE this pic
> 
> Michael was so blonde in May LOL Justin is kinda handsome!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9o6jdwoJ_E&list=PLdJC4EBLm-xUcf3J39JRQFGqOhzDIwjEH&index=2



That promo video/interview wasn't shot in May. His hair isn't right.  I think it was probably sometime in January, before he shot Jobs.  He's wearing that Byron Bay t-shirt.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> That promo video/interview wasn't shot in May. His hair isn't right.  I think it was probably sometime between October and mid-January, before he shot Jobs.



This is true. He gave an interview with that same hair and t-shirt recently, when was it? I remember this image of him...just can't remember WHERE. I was confused because Justin was wearing that same shirt in Cannes, on Friday before the premiere 

Marion was with this outfit while promoting Macbeth in Cannes.

https://instagram.com/p/2-z543M7E8

Her interview published today was also made before the festival.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> This is true. He gave an interview with that same hair and t-shirt recently, when was it? I remember this image of him..*.just can't remember WHERE*. I was confused because Justin was wearing that same shirt in Cannes, on Friday before the premiere
> 
> Marion was with this outfit while promoting Macbeth in Cannes.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/2-z543M7E8
> 
> Her interview published today was also made before the festival.



He's wearing the same shirt (and basically has the same hair, just less messy) in one of the Slow West interviews.  That's why I think he shot both in Australia.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> He's wearing the same shirt (and basically has the same hair, just less messy) in one of the Slow West interviews.  That's why I think he shot both in Australia.



Duuh Justin is Australian, I forgot that. Sorry. Marion shot hers in France earlier this year, Reynor seemed to be on the set of some film too. That little boy plays who? Macduff's son? Nice interviews! I smell a new trailer coming out soon since it will be released in October 2nd in UK.


----------



## bhb2014

Guess we won't have Macbeth, TLBO or Jobs at TIFF.



> @MariahSmith234 We have more #TIFF15 titles to announce next week, but we've released our big Gala and Special Presentation news!



https://twitter.com/TIFF_NET/status/633658503169736704


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Royal Graffitti is a joke, it just rehashes stuff from other gossip blogs. Btw, neither the bride nor her sister work in PR. One works for a finance company, the other for a software company. But sites like this just make up what they don't know and make their mark by spreading snark around.


Yeah that site isnt a legit gossip site, but that article is just going off of what a lot of other gossip sites are saying... I just loved the gifs. And I found it quite odd that the girl who took the pics and posted them on the insta tagged Alicia and Michael's fake accounts for the general public to see them together. Looks odd and weird, especially if she knows Michael personally. Who does that? 

I just found it interesting that all these pics showed up on the internet right after gossip sites talked about how Michael did not attend Alicia's biggest movie's premiere and they havent been seen together yada yada yada. What a coinkydonk coincidence. Michael has asked fans before to not post pics on the internet when he has been been alicia but after everyone starts talk about them not been seen together, voila, here you go!!

Also Alicia did not look happy in any of them, her smile looked more like a wince to me. Maybe she wasn't pleased that her privacy was being violated. Woe is her.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> New Macbeth interview.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc_W0TAilJI
> 
> Michael was spotted in Malta for AC!


Wow Michael looks like he made an effort to look presentable for this interview...*NOT*. Someone (Paula?) should have at least handed him a hair brush before the interview started. He literally looks like a hungover bum. 

Cant wait to watch this movie though! looks so good!!!


----------



## miasharma

pennylane93 said:


> oh my god i can't believe i actually went this far, but i just found it disturbing if this wedding guest is actually just some regular folk being dragged into a conspiracy in a gossip site, so i did my share of (creepy) stalking..i don't mean to violate her
> privacy, but i just want to clarify...
> 
> Some are saying she's a publicist so she must be doing her job to promote Michael/Alicia. I guess RG get the idea that she's a publicist from her twitter, where she said she "moonlights as a publicist for Super Dynamics". A quick google search of her name will tell you that she's actually a manager of a call tracker company. As for her "publicist" job, The Super Dynamics is a small band/musician with only 160 twitter followers (https://twitter.com/stephaniesuperd) and looking at her twitter, it looks like the band is that of her friends' so when she said she  moonlights as a publicist for the band, i'm guessing it means she's just helping her friends on the side in promoting their bands, and that she doesn't actually have a serious PR career or work at a PR agency.
> 
> I feel so creepy now for looking up this stuff but i think just need to clarify what she actually does for a living before people involve her any further when she's_ probably_ nothing more than a lucky woman who ran into Michael at a party but ended up being featured in a freakin gossip article ffs
> People can go on with their PR theories all they want but i hope they'll leave this stranger out of it



She might not be a career publicist but she was smart enough to tag fake accounts of famous people she met and post pics on Insta. Smart enough to know that people will see her pics and talk about them. Probably from her experience promoting the small indie band of her friends. I dont think there is any need to feel sorry for her.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Wow Michael looks like he made an effort to look presentable for this interview...*NOT*. Someone (Paula?) should have at least handed him a hair brush before the interview started. He literally looks like a hungover bum.
> 
> Cant wait to watch this movie though! looks so good!!!



I like his messy hair  This seems to have been shot in January or so, like mollie12 said. He was over there, Justin lives there, his hair was long for Jobs already. I don't know how I didn't notice that LOL


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> She might not be a career publicist but she was smart enough to tag fake accounts of famous people she met and post pics on Insta. Smart enough to know that people will see her pics and talk about them. Probably from her experience promoting the small indie band of her friends. I dont think there is any need to feel sorry for her.



That's the only thing weird on this woman's posts. Fine that she wants to post pics with famous people but why tag fan accounts of them, including a fake one that pretends to be him? If that person had put "Fan account of Michael Fassbender" on its description it would be OK but she doesn't, that's why it has more than 60K followers, which many think it's real. If it was Michael's account or his team's, it should have a verified account.


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> That's the only thing weird on this woman's posts. Fine that she wants to post pics with famous people but why tag fan accounts of them, including a fake one that pretends to be him? If that person had put "Fan account of Michael Fassbender" on its description it would be OK but she doesn't, that's why it has more than 60K followers, which many think it's real. If it was Michael's account or his team's, it should have a verified account.


Maybe she like many other clueless fans thinks that's Michael's account. The other day Bryan Singer even tag that account [btw, he should have really asked Michael about it]. I think it happened when he took a selfie when he visited the reading of Big Lewboski? Or maybe on another occasion. I don't find her tagging that account strange. I think she just made the same mistake as many other fans or famous people did who took a pic with Michael and thought that's his account and tag it. I remember during Cannes, one French fan took a selfie with him and tagged that account and found that account post her pic so she went on about it on her repo and said it's so sweet that Michael even post that pic on his ins. Then a lot of more fans asked her about that account. Things like that make that account has got so many "so called candid aka other clueless people thinks they are exclusive" pictures. And in fact, all those pics are belong to someone else. But unfortunately not everyone has the time and energy to search the original post.

Another interesting observation is that account deleted almost all its pictures recently. Now there are only few left. Wonder what it is up to now.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Maybe she like many other clueless fans thinks that's Michael's account. The other day Bryan Singer even tag that account [btw, he should have really asked Michael about it]. I think it happened when he took a selfie when he visited the reading of Big Lewboski? Or maybe on another occasion. I don't find her tagging that account strange. I think she just made the same mistake as many other fans or famous people did who took a pic with Michael and thought that's his account and tag it. I remember during Cannes, one French fan took a selfie with him and tagged that account and found that account post her pic so she went on about it on her repo and said it's so sweet that Michael even post that pic on his ins. Then a lot of more fans asked her about that account. Things like that make that account has got so many "so called candid aka other clueless people thinks they are exclusive" pictures. And in fact, all those pics are belong to someone else. But unfortunately not everyone has the time and energy to search the original post.
> 
> Another interesting observation is that account deleted almost all its pictures recently. Now there are only few left. Wonder what it is up to now.



That's true about Synger! LOL again, many people think it is official because of the name and number of followers. Since Michael isn't online he probably doesn't see this. But his Team should. They could have reported this account before,  I think it's on since before TLBO. Why haven't them? Fans can have fanpages but this ONE pretends to be him.

Tag it isn't weird, it's weird tagging many other accounts, including AV's fanpages, which are clearly fan accounts. Unless AV knows about them and asked the woman to tag them. Don't know.


----------



## FassbenderLover

But how would she know how to tag the AV account? Was she told to tag the account? And the MF account too? Whether you want to think about it or no or talk about it or no its still weird/interesting she knew to do that


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> But how would she know how to tag the AV account? Was she told to tag the account? And the MF account too? Whether you want to think about it or no or talk about it or no its still weird/interesting she knew to do that




Probably because those accounts had liked earlier photos posted from the wedding. Like I said before, I don't think for a minute there is anything suspicious at all. She was obviously excited at meeting and befriending Michael and Alicia and maybe naively got a bit carried away with posting photos.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Anyone in Scotland might be interested to learn that Michael will be in Edinburgh on 27th September for the UK premiere of Macbeth [emoji2]

https://twitter.com/mediaeyetweets/status/634294235299229696


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth's UK premiere will be on September 27th in Scotland  No London screening???

http://www.premierescene.net/film-calendar.html


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> But how would she know how to tag the AV account? Was she told to tag the account? And the MF account too? Whether you want to think about it or no or talk about it or no its still weird/interesting she knew to do that



People tagging other people is normal. As I said, what's weird is why she tagged @ilovefassy @michaelfassbender @michaelfassbenderofficial so many times and also @aliciavikanderdaily. I don't know but is the last one approved by AV? I don't get how that woman knew so many fan accounts on Instagram. It seems she tagged them so fans could see and post them online so it was totally on purpose. 

And when both took all those pics they knew people would publish them. In other words, they wanted those pics to be seen by fans. And they did it. They just aren't Brangelina or another popular couple to get those pics published in gossip websites, nobody cares about them unless they do another staged PDA in NY or Australia


----------



## Reborn

bhb2014 said:


> People tagging other people is normal. As I said, what's weird is why she tagged @ilovefassy @michaelfassbender @michaelfassbenderofficial so many times and also @aliciavikanderdaily. I don't know but is the last one approved by AV? I don't get how that woman knew so many fan accounts on Instagram. It seems she tagged them so fans could see and post them online so it was totally on purpose.
> 
> And when both took all those pics they knew people would publish them. In other words, they wanted those pics to be seen by fans. And they did it. They just aren't Brangelina or another popular couple to get those pics published in gossip websites, nobody cares about them unless they do another staged PDA in NY or Australia



Hmmm the photo tagging does raise eyebrows slightly, just because I have observed that Michael has asked for pictures not to be posted when in private situations in the past, and has asked for things to be taken down if needed as well.
Normally the most you will get is a tweet from the person he has met.
I am not questioning the relationship status as that has clearly been debated to death here, but maybe, just maybe Michael is conceeding to allow more of a online presence, which he is somewhat in control of, or at least has become persuaded to be more relaxed about it, as its almost becoming a must of the actor/celebrity toolkit. A necessary evil if you may.
Who knows if whatever accounts are his or approved by him and managed by others, I doubt it myself, but it cannot be ruled out entirely, can it? 
Of all the social media offerings Instagram is the only one I could see him doing at a push. Facebook or Twitter for a fan base don't seem like his thing.


----------



## miasharma

Reborn said:


> Hmmm the photo tagging does raise eyebrows slightly, just because I have observed that Michael has asked for pictures not to be posted when in private situations in the past, and has asked for things to be taken down if needed as well.
> Normally the most you will get is a tweet from the person he has met.
> I am not questioning the relationship status as that has clearly been debated to death here, but maybe, just maybe Michael is conceeding to allow more of a online presence, which he is somewhat in control of, or at least has become persuaded to be more relaxed about it, as its almost becoming a must of the actor/celebrity toolkit. A necessary evil if you may.
> Who knows if whatever accounts are his or approved by him and managed by others, I doubt it myself, but it cannot be ruled out entirely, can it?
> Of all the social media offerings Instagram is the only one I could see him doing at a push. Facebook or Twitter for a fan base don't seem like his thing.



Agree with you...but my money is on Alicia more than Michael behind these pics. Michael comes across as very carefree while Alicia has made her thirst known to the world. She is practically parched. I would bet Alicia was the one to "allow" or even push for these pics of her and her so in love boyfriend being released the weekend her movie flopped and gossip sites were talking about them as a couple. 

Either way who ever wanted these photos of them as a couple out, the means were really stupid. If anything, the wedding guest looks really thirsty for tagging fan accounts on Insta and trying to make sure that most number of people saw her pics.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Agree with you...*but my money is on Alicia* more than Michael behind these pics. Michael comes across as very carefree while *Alicia has made her thirst known to the world*. *She is practically parched*. *I would bet Alicia was the one to "allow" or even push for these pics *of her and her so in love boyfriend being released the weekend her movie flopped and gossip sites were talking about them as a couple.
> 
> Either way who ever wanted these photos of them as a couple out, the means were really stupid. If anything, the wedding guest looks really thirsty for tagging fan accounts on Insta and trying to make sure that most number of people saw her pics.


 Lol, like how would she know to tag the AV daily in particular? Tagging Michael is someone what easy cuz more or less she knows him but she's just meeting AV, takes a picture with her and automatically know her instagram account? Really? Stevie Wonder see through this


----------



## mollie12

People are guessing Michael for this:



> If true, one of this year's Telluride tributes is bizarre. And while many do tend to be awards-baiting, this one: insultingly so.



https://twitter.com/kristapley/status/634594144430653441


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> People are guessing Michael for this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/kristapley/status/634594144430653441



I almost said Redmayne but Danish Girl won't go to Telluride, the NA premiere is at TIFF. This could be Michael or Depp. But tributes usually go to films on their lineup? Or can they go to invited guests? If they can, Eddie might be the one.


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> I almost said Redmayne but Danish Girl won't go to Telluride, the NA premiere is at TIFF. This could be Michael or Depp. But tributes usually go to films on their lineup? Or can they go to invited guests? If they can, Eddie might be the one.



Maybe Depp with the "bizarre" mention.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Maybe Depp with the "bizarre" mention.



I think Black Mass will be awesome and Depp will be incredible as he always is. I wasn't expecting this tribute after so many flops in his career recently but if the film is really good he deserved it. I would love to see him getting another nod


----------



## mchris55

I believe Depp is way more "bizarre" than Fassbender. Depp has been sleepwalking through performances while counting checks behind costumes and makeup for years. And this is from someone who actually likes Depp. Sorry, I can't lie.

Black Mass will be interesting though. I can't wait to see how it will be received.


----------



## mollie12

It's not Depp, guys.   Tapley is friends with the director of Black Mass, Scott Cooper, and he's also not likely to think it's bizarre for a major star with a 30 year career to get "tributes".   He was all for that last year with Michael Keaton, and it's not like he was relevant at all for the fifteen years prior to Birdman.


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> It's not Depp, guys.   Tapley is friends with the director of Black Mass, Scott Cooper, and he's also not likely to think it's bizarre for a major star with a 30 year career to get "tributes".   He was all for that last year with Michael Keaton, and it's not like he was relevant at all for the fifteen years prior to Birdman.


 
I'm trying to think who else may be in the running (not that I think Fassbender should be, but if it's between him and Depp, well...). I hate that Telluride tells us their slate so late.


----------



## karma70

We don't even know if Steve Jobs will be at Telluride. Tapley said to the two persons guessing Jesse Eisenberg and Jonny Depp the they "were close". Not sure how that points to Fassbender. Maybe it's Sorkin. Although i can't see why that should be undeserved.


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs will be there for sure. No TIFF but Boyle usually brings his films to Telluride. 

The comment was a bit ironic but I don't know who could be if not Michael and if Depp is really out. Redmayne maybe? Or Danish Girl needs to be there for him to get an award?


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, have you seen the rating for Hitman? 8%? And what many fans of the game are saying is that the movie doesn't respect the original source. I'm VERY concerned about AC, even though I trust Kurzel, Michael and Marion. Those writers...they wrote Exodus :cry:


----------



## Ms Kiah

The wrote Exodus? Didn't know that. Another one in the flop tank.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> The wrote Exodus? Didn't know that. Another one in the flop tank.



Yes LOL that's the thing that concerns me the most about AC: writers.


----------



## Lilmix

karma70 said:


> We don't even know if Steve Jobs will be at Telluride. Tapley said to the two persons guessing Jesse Eisenberg and Jonny Depp the they "were close". Not sure how that points to Fassbender. Maybe it's Sorkin. Although i can't see why that should be undeserved.



Has he mentioned anything in response to those that have said Fassbender?


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Lol, like how would she know to tag the AV daily in particular? Tagging Michael is someone what easy cuz more or less she knows him but she's just meeting AV, takes a picture with her and automatically know her instagram account? Really? Stevie Wonder see through this


hahahahahaha yeah stevie wonder can def see through Alicia's thirst. Did you happen to Alicia gracing the cover of some italian magazine looking like a zombie about to eat everyone alive? but the best part is what the magazine describes her as "Michael fassbender's girlfriend". I guess all that talk about her being the next It girl and next big thing in Hollywood was all just empty talk. She will still just be Fassy's girlfriend LOL. But if she was really dating Mikey to get famous, then it all worked out for her in the end, I am happy for her.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> hahahahahaha yeah stevie wonder can def see through Alicia's thirst. Did you happen to Alicia gracing the cover of some italian magazine looking like a zombie about to eat everyone alive? but the best part is what the magazine describes her as "Michael fassbender's girlfriend". I guess all that talk about her being the next It girl and next big thing in Hollywood was all just empty talk. She will still just be Fassy's girlfriend LOL. But if she was really dating Mikey to get famous, then it all worked out for her in the end, I am happy for her.



What cover are you talking about? They described her a Michael's girlfriend on the COVER? Nothing more? She has Ex Machina as a hit, Danish Girl premiering soon at Venice as a major Oscar contender...why do people still make headlines involving her with him? I get in the beginning of the year because she was still a nobody to the general audience but now? Jeez! I wonder what her team will do when they split and people will have to refer to her in a different way.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> hahahahahaha yeah stevie wonder can def see through Alicia's thirst. Did you happen to Alicia gracing the cover of some italian magazine looking like a zombie about to eat everyone alive? but the best part is what the magazine describes her as "Michael fassbender's girlfriend". I guess all that talk about her being the next It girl and next big thing in Hollywood was all just empty talk. She will still just be Fassy's girlfriend LOL. But if she was really dating Mikey to get famous, then it all worked out for her in the end, I am happy for her.


Let me guess, if his name weren't there no one would know who she is? Lol. Way to use him to get a little recognition. After all the movies she's done she still cant stand on her own two feet? She still need Michael to hold her up? But of course some will say other wise. At this point its just laughable


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> What cover are you talking about? They described her a Michael's girlfriend on the COVER? Nothing more? She has Ex Machina as a hit, Danish Girl premiering soon at Venice as a major Oscar contender...why do people still make headlines involving her with him? I get in the beginning of the year because she was still a nobody to the general audience but now? Jeez! I wonder what her team will do when they split and people will have to refer to her in a different way.



http://static.grazia.it/content/uploads/2015/08/11906372_1085549734811116_1705149709_n.jpg?34c70a

here you go lol. I dont know if this is a passive aggressive move by the magazine but 1. she looks TERRIBLE and 2. all it says is upcoming actress and girlfriend of Michael fassbender. 
I guess she should try next year again to become an IT girl because 2015 didnt go as planned for her hahahaha


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> http://static.grazia.it/content/uploads/2015/08/11906372_1085549734811116_1705149709_n.jpg?34c70a
> 
> here you go lol. I dont know if this is a passive aggressive move by the magazine but 1. she looks TERRIBLE and 2. all it says is upcoming actress and girlfriend of Michael fassbender.
> I guess she should try next year again to become an IT girl because 2015 didnt go as planned for her hahahaha



Not a good pic indeed, what's wrong with these people? She looked better in other covers this year. Well, after she gets her nod for Danish Girl she might get rid of the "Michael Fassbender's gff" image. But still, she deserved a better recognition than that, she seems another Suki Waterhouse. And she has a much better curriculum than Cooper's ex, magazines can describe her in a different way if they want to.


----------



## Morgane

Headlines are chosen by the editor,I doubt it's a choice dictated by her team.



Reborn said:


> Hmmm the photo tagging does raise eyebrows slightly, just because I have observed that Michael has asked for pictures not to be posted when in private situations in the past, and has asked for things to be taken down if needed as well.
> Normally the most you will get is a tweet from the person he has met.
> I am not questioning the relationship status as that has clearly been debated to death here, but maybe, *just maybe Michael is conceeding to allow more of a online presence, which he is somewhat in control of, or at least has become persuaded to be more relaxed about it*, as its almost becoming a must of the actor/celebrity toolkit. A necessary evil if you may.
> Who knows if whatever accounts are his or approved by him and managed by others, I doubt it myself, but it cannot be ruled out entirely, can it?
> Of all the social media offerings Instagram is the only one I could see him doing at a push. Facebook or Twitter for a fan base don't seem like his thing.



Its possible,but he rarely refuses" to take pics with fans.When they were in Spain,a girl said  he was in a hurry and they just shook hands and when they were returning from Sweden,a guy said that he politely declined because he didnt want to draw attention.I dont remember other cases,but I may be wrong.

However that woman has a public account with 800 photos,so privacy is not a problem for her and she has just tagged her own pics with them. People who take pics with  celebrities often tag their accounts,but above all they use their hashtags. Its the only  reason why we see pics with his  fans (now,apparently,it's a problem)..  its the first,easiest and more effective thing to do if a person wants to make sure that people see  her pics. She didnt even tag their names...  Not very smart,honestly. She has just used the first accounts that appear on the users search,like the vikanderdaily account,which is the first result. 
He didn't attend her premieres,the Monaco GP was the their last public appearance (particularly hilarious for a showmance),but *we fans* know that they were in  Montreal two,three weeks ago(arguably,the split rumors were not true)... nobody writes  about Fassbender and Vikander who attend a friend's wedding. This just seems one of the many things about them that are  blown out of proportion,like the pic taken while she was crossing the street. If she was wrapping her arm around his,it was impossible for him holding hands and putting his arm around her shoulders,and,honestly, it proves that they're actually spending time together when there are no paps,when they are not attending premieres,festivals,a F1 GP,when they are not "smiling in fan pics"..  If he's not interested in her,there's no reason to spend their *private * time together for a showmance. I completely agree with Lou9,if they wanted *real* publicity for her, for them as a "solid couple,they could have just hung out in some fancy place in London and Im pretty sure that gossip websites would have been interested.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Not a good pic indeed, what's wrong with these people? She looked better in other covers this year. Well, after she gets her nod for Danish Girl she might get rid of the "Michael Fassbender's gff" image. But still, she deserved a better recognition than that, she seems another Suki Waterhouse. And she has a much better curriculum than Cooper's ex, magazines can describe her in a different way if they want to.


Has anyone seen Danish girl and thinks her performance is Oscar worthy or is just bc she is in a movie opposite an oscar winner and directed by an oscar winner? 

I blame her PR for hyping her up like there is no tomorrow but I dont think the general public really cares about her the way she wants them to. I have only seen her in Ex machina so I am not a good judge of her acting since she played a stiff robot and thats not hard to do. well hopefully she can build a name for herself so that when she breaks up with Michael, the magazines will have to describe her with lol


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Let me guess, if his name weren't there no one would know who she is? Lol. Way to use him to get a little recognition. *After all the movies she's done she still cant stand on her own two feet*? She still need Michael to hold her up? But of course some will say other wise. At this point its just laughable



HAHAHAH yeah I wonder what three movies she was referring to that would get her to the oscars and make her a bit more known now that she is "ready" for fame. Nothing that came out this year has made her "famous" except of course her dear loving famous boyfriend


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> People are guessing Michael for this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/kristapley/status/634594144430653441


Steve Jovs will probably be the most notable  premiere,but I don't understand  if the tribute is so awards baiting that is insulting,or it's insulting,bizarre to pay tribute to a relatively young actor...



Ms Kiah said:


> The wrote Exodus? Didn't know that. Another one in the flop tank.


Ubisoft probably has control over the script.When Ubisoft signed the deal with Sony,they granted Ubisoft total control over budget, cast, script and release date.
http://www.vulture.com/2011/11/assassins_creed_movie_sony_ubi.html
It's possible that was the reason why the project moved to New Regency.Ubisoft  is probably the bigger investor too,so I doubt their creative control over the whole project has really changed.


----------



## Reborn

Morgane said:


> Headlines are chosen by the editor,I doubt it's a choice dictated by her team.
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible,but he rarely refuses" to take pics with fans.When they were in Spain,a girl said  he was in a hurry and they just shook hands and when they were returning from Sweden,a guy said that he politely declined because he didnt want to draw attention.I dont remember other cases,but I may be wrong.
> 
> However that woman has a public account with 800 photos,so privacy is not a problem for her and she has just tagged her own pics with them. People who take pics with  celebrities often tag their accounts,but above all they use their hashtags. Its the only  reason why we see pics with his  fans (now,apparently,it's a problem)..  its the first,easiest and more effective thing to do if a person wants to make sure that people see  her pics. She didnt even tag their names...  Not very smart,honestly. She has just used the first accounts that appear on the users search,like the vikanderdaily account,which is the first result.
> He didn't attend her premieres,the Monaco GP was the their last public appearance (particularly hilarious for a showmance),but *we fans* know that they were in  Montreal two,three weeks ago(arguably,the split rumors were not true)... nobody writes  about Fassbender and Vikander who attend a friend's wedding. This just seems one of the many things about them that are  blown out of proportion,like the pic taken while she was crossing the street. If she was wrapping her arm around his,it was impossible for him holding hands and putting his arm around her shoulders,and,honestly, it proves that they're actually spending time together when there are no paps,when they are not attending premieres,festivals,a F1 GP,when they are not "smiling in fan pics"..  If he's not interested in her,there's no reason to spend their *private * time together for a showmance. I completely agree with Lou9,if they wanted *real* publicity for her, for them as a "solid couple,they could have just hung out in some fancy place in London and Im pretty sure that gossip websites would have been interested.



I never questioned their relationship. I am not sure why my post required that response.
I said he was softening to social media, in addition fan pics are not private, I wrote specifically of private engagements. 
I also never said there was a problem with this change or that it had anything to do with Alicia.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Has anyone seen Danish girl and thinks her performance is Oscar worthy or is just bc she is in a movie opposite an oscar winner and directed by an oscar winner?
> 
> I blame her PR for hyping her up like there is no tomorrow but I dont think the general public really cares about her the way she wants them to. I have only seen her in Ex machina so I am not a good judge of her acting since she played a stiff robot and thats not hard to do. well hopefully she can build a name for herself so that when she breaks up with Michael, the magazines will have to describe her with lol



No one has seen The Danish Girl, I believe. So it is just the usual Oscar speculation that may not go anywhere. 

Her PR game plan has never made any sense to me. And now it just seems like a mess.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> No one has seen The Danish Girl, I believe. So it is just the usual Oscar speculation that may not go anywhere.
> 
> Her PR game plan has never made any sense to me. And now it just seems like a mess.


Oh just great. Her PR team is gonna have a real bad day if she doesnt get nominated but ends up showing to Oscars as Michael's arm candy, assuming he gets nominated.


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> I never questioned their relationship. I am not sure why my post required that response.
> I said he was softening to social media, in addition fan pics are not private, I wrote specifically of private engagements.
> I also never said there was a problem with this change or that it had anything to do with Alicia.


The first part was a reply to your post.  Sorry!


----------



## PSawyer

FassbenderLover said:


> *Let me guess, if his name weren't there no one would know who she is?* Lol. Way to use him to get a little recognition. After all the movies she's done she still cant stand on her own two feet? She still need Michael to hold her up? But of course some will say other wise. At this point its just laughable



x 



miasharma said:


> Has anyone seen Danish girl and thinks her performance is Oscar worthy or is just bc she is in a movie opposite an oscar winner and directed by an oscar winner?



No one has seen this movie, the hype is only because of Redmayne and Hooper. Based on the script, she may get a nod only if the movie is nominated for other big categories - the famous "coattail nod" that Amy Adams knows very well, her character is not that interesting, it's just a supportive wife like Felicity Jones in Theory of Everything.


----------



## mchris55

PSawyer said:


> x
> 
> 
> 
> No one has seen this movie, the hype is only because of Redmayne and Hooper. Based on the script, she may get a nod only if the movie is nominated for other big categories - the famous "coattail nod" that Amy Adams knows very well, her character is not that interesting, it's just a supportive wife like Felicity Jones in Theory of Everything.



Yes, that Felicity Jones nod always did raise my eyebrows. It was a weak year, though. Just remember the Aniston Olympics, which were absolutely ridiculous. As if, she deserved a nod. 

This year seems more competitive, so who knows what may happen.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Yes, that Felicity Jones nod always did raise my eyebrows. It was a weak year, though. Just remember the Aniston Olympics, which were absolutely ridiculous. As if, she deserved a nod.
> 
> This year seems more competitive, so who knows what may happen.


 Felicity Jones and Marion were nominated because it was a weak year. This year the lead and supporting actress categories are more competitive,while the lead actor category *seems* weaker.


----------



## miasharma

PSawyer said:


> x
> 
> No one has seen this movie, the hype is only because of Redmayne and Hooper. Based on the script, she may get a nod only if the movie is nominated for other big categories - the famous "coattail nod" that Amy Adams knows very well, her character is not that interesting, it's just a supportive wife like Felicity Jones in Theory of Everything.



xx
Yeah poor Amy, I like her but she gets nominated for less then stellar roles sometimes..

As Morgane and mchriss55 stated, I think it was gonna be a real fight for worthy actresses to get nominated, let alone someone riding the cottails of oscar winners in the same movie. Alicia might get a golden globe or SAG riding cottails though. Those awards might be easier to get nominated in.


----------



## Morgane

x
No problem,let's move on. 

The making of Hunger (I've never seen it):
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_KJNBcJ8vnw

Old interview with Anne Thompson (minute 0:30.. )
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2qO8HuDk_HQ


----------



## PSawyer

Morgane said:


> Felicity Jones and Marion were nominated because it was a weak year. This year the lead and supporting actress categories are more competitive,while the lead actor category *seems* weaker.



Marion didn't get a coattail nomination though, her performance was the most praised of the year (besides having another highly praised performance in The Immigrant in the same year) and she won the most important critics awards for it, using "weak year" to justify her nomination is unfair. Felicity Jones wouldn't have been nominated without Redmayne.


----------



## Morgane

PSawyer said:


> Marion didn't get a coattail nomination though, her performance was the most praised of the year (besides having another highly praised performance in The Immigrant in the same year) and she won the most important critics awards for it, using "weak year" to justify her nomination is unfair. *Felicity Jones wouldn't have been nominated without Redmayne.*



I agree,but TDON is a Belgian-French movie,Marion didn't campaign and she basically replaced Aniston because Big Eyes underperformed.


----------



## PSawyer

xx


----------



## bhb2014

X-Men wrapped.

http://comicbook.com/2015/08/23/x-men-apocalypse-wraps-main-filming

Michael is in Malta with AV for AC. Can't wait for some pics of him in costumes


----------



## bhb2014

karma70 said:


> We don't even know if Steve Jobs will be at Telluride. Tapley said to the two persons guessing Jesse Eisenberg and Jonny Depp the they "were close". Not sure how that points to Fassbender. Maybe it's Sorkin. Although i can't see why that should be undeserved.



Exactly: Eisenberg. He did The Social Network, about Facebook. Now it will be Michael, for Steve Jobs. Both written by Sorkin. Now it makes sense when he said people were getting closer by saying Jesse's name 

Yeah, our Michael will receive a tribute, I just don't understand why the guy was ironic about it. What's wrong with that? It's part of the campaign, I'm sure Rooney Mara or other contenders will be honored too.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> X-Men wrapped.
> 
> http://comicbook.com/2015/08/23/x-men-apocalypse-wraps-main-filming
> 
> Michael is in Malta with AV for AC. Can't wait for some pics of him in costumes


Oh cool! Is Malta where Assassins is going to be filmed?

Please tell me Alicia isnt part of that movie? she is gonna ruin everything omg!! I thought she left Michael alone and was gonna go ruin (film) Bourne?


----------



## karma70

bhb2014 said:


> Michael is in Malta with AV for AC. Can't wait for some pics of him in costumes



How do you know? Do you have a source?


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Oh cool! Is Malta where Assassins is going to be filmed?
> 
> Please tell me Alicia isnt part of that movie? she is gonna ruin everything omg!! I thought she left Michael alone and was gonna go ruin (film) Bourne?



They're shooting it in Malta and London 

No, she's with him in Malta the same way she was with him in SF and Montreal. I haven't read anything about her doing AC, only Bourne, whoch starts shooting pretty soon. But perhaps she can have a cameo like the one she has in Adam Jones LOL


----------



## bhb2014

karma70 said:


> How do you know? Do you have a source?



This girl is/was in the same hotel he is. Someone asked her if AV was there and she basically confirmed it. And it has been mentioned before that AC would be shot in Malta so...

https://twitter.com/alexmatischen/status/634637657381937152


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> They're shooting it in Malta and London
> 
> No, she's with him in Malta the same way she was with him in SF and Montreal. I haven't read anything about her doing AC, only Bourne, whoch starts shooting pretty soon. But perhaps she can have a cameo like the one she has in Adam Jones LOL



Oh nice. I'm crossing my fingers Michael makes a good movie!!

And thank god Alicia is just clinging to Michael in Malta as usual, please don't give her any ideas about cameos and such Hahahahahah


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Oh nice. I'm crossing my fingers Michael makes a good movie!!
> 
> And thank god Alicia is just clinging to Michael in Malta as usual, please don't give her any ideas about cameos and such Hahahahahah



Me too, I'm really worried about the script after Hitman flopped badly and critics hated it. I hope he really respects the source material as he already said before and fans are able to recognize the game on screen. New roles are fine but they have to remember putting some details about the game in the movie.

Since AV was previously attached to the film, I don't doubt she could have a cameo.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> This girl is/was in the same hotel he is. Someone asked her if AV was there and she basically confirmed it. And it has been mentioned before that AC would be shot in Malta so...
> 
> https://twitter.com/alexmatischen/status/634637657381937152



I'm side eyeing this one. It could be her, it could be another one of Michael's "intimate friendships" as he calls them. Not too many people even know who she is, and all of Michaels girls have dark hair, eyes, skin, etc. It could just be another girl with those same features that he prefers.

She's due to be on live Swedish morning TV tomorrow, so we'll know for sure if she Skype's it from Malta, is actually there in person, or cancels. Either way, it seems unlikely she'd stay in Malta for the whole time they're there - if she's even really there at all.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I'm side eyeing this one. It could be her, it could be another one of Michael's "intimate friendships" as he calls them. Not too many people even know who she is, and all of Michaels girls have dark hair, eyes, skin, etc. It could just be another girl with those same features that he prefers.
> 
> She's due to be on live Swedish morning TV tomorrow, so we'll know for sure if she Skype's it from Malta, is actually there in person, or cancels. Either way, it seems unlikely she'd stay in Malta for the whole time they're there - if she's even really there at all.



hahahahaha thank God that German interview was only read by us fans. 

Well, the girl, when asked if AV was there, said "Yes, I think so". It can be true or not but since she was on Jobs and X-Men's set (not on filming place but in the city where they were filmed), I wouldn't be surprised if she was in Malta too. Michael brought past girlfriends to his sets before.

Bourne starts shooting in Mid-September and next week we'll have Venice and then TIFF, she won't be there the whole time. Perhaps in London because I read that Bourne will shoot some scenes over there, just like AC


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Me too, I'm really worried about the script after Hitman flopped badly and critics hated it. I hope he really respects the source material as he already said before and fans are able to recognize the game on screen. New roles are fine but they have to remember putting some details about the game in the movie.
> 
> Since AV was previously attached to the film, I don't doubt she could have a cameo.


LOL pretty sure that Alicia being part of AC was all bluff after she lost a coveted role at Cannes. AV probably threw a nice, pointy Louis Vuitton heel at Michael to make him start that rumor hahahahah


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> I'm side eyeing this one. It could be her, it could be another one of Michael's "intimate friendships" as he calls them. Not too many people even know who she is, and all of Michaels girls have dark hair, eyes, skin, etc. It could just be another girl with those same features that he prefers.
> 
> She's due to be on live Swedish morning TV tomorrow, so we'll know for sure if she Skype's it from Malta, is actually there in person, or cancels. Either way, it seems unlikely she'd stay in Malta for the whole time they're there - if she's even really there at all.


Yeah I was just gonna say: MAJOR sideeye for this girl. Apparently she has seen Michael multiple times yet there are no pics or anything? And as for the girl with him, Michael's type are petite, dark skinned girls so it could be any number of his "intimiate friendships" he is having a "good time" with hahahaha


----------



## Lilmix

miasharma said:


> Yeah I was just gonna say: MAJOR sideeye for this girl. Apparently she has seen Michael multiple times yet there are no pics or anything? And as for the girl with him, Michael's type are petite, dark skinned girls so it could be any number of his "intimiate friendships" he is having a "good time" with hahahaha



She might be part of the fans. Reading blogs and hence fully aware of what will get attention. 
Smells like Fassytea to me haha


----------



## mollie12

Does anyone remember that awful UK Sunday Times profile by Camilla Long where she grills Fassbender on his sex life?

I noticed this today:

philip lindley &#8207;@philip_lindley  4h4 hours ago
@camillalong  Always wondered why you stopped doing those cutting one-on-one's after the Fassbender interview. Sad loss to us all, Camilla.

Camilla Long &#8207;@camillalong  4h4 hours ago
@philip_lindley The stupid comments of arrogant misogynists like Fassbender have never and will never have effect on how I conduct my work

Funny, because I thought he came off fairly well in that interview, while she seemed sex-crazed and incredibly inappropriate.  Apparently she takes a few other potshots at him in her column this weekend.  She refers to him as an "oaf" in a Twitter conversation.   I'd kind of like to read the column to see if she's as dumb as she seems, but it's behind a pay-wall.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone remember that awful UK Sunday Times profile by Camilla Long where she grills Fassbender on his sex life?
> 
> I noticed this today:
> 
> philip lindley &#8207;@philip_lindley  4h4 hours ago
> @camillalong  Always wondered why you stopped doing those cutting one-on-one's after the Fassbender interview. Sad loss to us all, Camilla.
> 
> Camilla Long &#8207;@camillalong  4h4 hours ago
> @philip_lindley The stupid comments of arrogant misogynists like Fassbender have never and will never have effect on how I conduct my work
> 
> Funny, because I thought he came off fairly well in that interview, while she seemed sex-crazed and incredibly inappropriate.  Apparently she takes a few other potshots at him in her column this weekend.  She refers to him as an "oaf" in a Twitter conversation.   I'd kind of like to read the column to see if she's as dumb as she seems, but it's behind a pay-wall.



I'm sure she didn't like the blow back she got from that column she wrote about him and decided to deflect. But I certainly am not going to pay to get past Rupert Murdoch's paywall to read whatever tripe she wrote this time.


On the Steve Jobs front, an interesting video/article about the movie with Michael Stuhlbarg (no Fassbender, but some might be interested).


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone remember that awful UK Sunday Times profile by Camilla Long where she grills Fassbender on his sex life?
> 
> I noticed this today:
> 
> philip lindley &#8207;@philip_lindley  4h4 hours ago
> @camillalong  Always wondered why you stopped doing those cutting one-on-one's after the Fassbender interview. Sad loss to us all, Camilla.
> 
> Camilla Long &#8207;@camillalong  4h4 hours ago
> @philip_lindley The stupid comments of arrogant misogynists like Fassbender have never and will never have effect on how I conduct my work
> 
> Funny, because I thought he came off fairly well in that interview, while she seemed sex-crazed and incredibly inappropriate.  Apparently she takes a few other potshots at him in her column this weekend.  She refers to him as an "oaf" in a Twitter conversation.   I'd kind of like to read the column to see if she's as dumb as she seems, but it's behind a pay-wall.



What's this? She mentions a Sunday Times column published yesterday but I couldn't find the complete version. What happened in her interview with Michael? I'm not aware of that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> I'm sure she didn't like the blow back she got from that column she wrote about him and decided to deflect. But I certainly am not going to pay to get past Rupert Murdoch's paywall to read whatever tripe she wrote this time.
> 
> 
> On the Steve Jobs front, an interesting video/article about the movie with Michael Stuhlbarg (no Fassbender, but some might be interested).




I didn't see the Sunday Times yesterday and I'm not paying for the online access either. She's obviously very bitter, but she was way out of order the stuff she was asking him in that interview, I'm surprised he answered her questions. I just searched Twitter and found these tweets from that time
	

		
			
		

		
	






Yeah, he got her back in the GQ article, but she asked for it, no more than she deserved IMO. And now she has the nerve to call HIM ignorant and misogynistic??


----------



## bhb2014

Jeez, what's wrong with this woman? Michael didn't even have to make that comment about never touching her. She probably got upset with it and since he's even more famous and respected than he was in 2012 she keeps calling him arrogant and oaf. Grow up!


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> *I'm sure she didn't like the blow back she got from that column she wrote about him and decided to deflect.* But I certainly am not going to pay to get past Rupert Murdoch's paywall to read whatever tripe she wrote this time.
> 
> 
> On the Steve Jobs front, an interesting video/article about the movie with Michael Stuhlbarg (no Fassbender, but some might be interested).




I'm thinking the "misogynist" accusation might be because she was offended he said in GQ that he wouldn't touch her with a 10 foot barge pole.  That's hardly woman-hating, though.  Ungentlemanly and a bit rude from her perspective, maybe, but if she was going to imply that under different circumstances he'd have gone home with her, either be dead certain he's actually into it or be prepared for defensiveness from his corner.

ETA: I misremembered the piece.  She implied that he'd show her his cock, not that he'd go home with her.  Not much  difference though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I'm thinking the "misogynist" accusation might be because she was offended he said in GQ that he wouldn't touch her with a 10 foot barge pole.  That's hardly woman-hating, though.  Ungentlemanly and a bit rude from her perspective, maybe, but if she was going to imply that under different circumstances he'd have gone home with her, either be dead certain he's actually into it or be prepared for defensiveness from his corner.




As I recall the GQ interviewer had just shown Michael her "piece" for the first time and it must have been jaw dropping for him..Maybe he didn't think she'd include all that stuff about his penis and erections etc? She went too far in that interview and I think many other men would've given her short shrift at the time. He was too nice to tell her she was being way too intrusive and personal.


----------



## mchris55

When this idiot reporter, or whatever she is, raises her head to start with her nonsense when MF did nothing wrong during that totally inappropriate interview (How do you start an interview by asking a question about someone's genitals? Would she have said that to an actress?), you know this awards season is going to be a long ride. And, no, I do not think the lead actor is weak this year. I know that AW feels that way and some others do, but someone needs to explain this to me.

Buckle up folks....


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> When this idiot reporter, or whatever she is, raises her head to start with her nonsense when MF did nothing wrong during that totally inappropriate interview (How do you start an interview by asking a question about someone's genitals? Would she have said that to an actress?), you know this awards season is going to be a long ride. And, no, I do not think the lead actor is weak this year. I know that AW feels that way and some others do, but someone needs to explain this to me.
> 
> Buckle up folks....



Leading actor is not weak. The Big Short is screening this week in US, so it's a potential vehicle for Bale, besides Hiddleston, Cheadle, Caine, Dicaprio, Redmayne, the guy from Son Of Saul, Hanks, Redford, Pitt, Elba, Levitt, McKellen, Cranston and our Michael. But of course, these are just names, let's see what happens when big reviews come out.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone remember that awful UK Sunday Times profile by Camilla Long where she grills Fassbender on his sex life?
> 
> I noticed this today:
> 
> philip lindley &#8207;@philip_lindley  4h4 hours ago
> @camillalong  Always wondered why you stopped doing those cutting one-on-one's after the Fassbender interview. Sad loss to us all, Camilla.
> 
> Camilla Long &#8207;@camillalong  4h4 hours ago
> @philip_lindley The stupid comments of arrogant misogynists like Fassbender have never and will never have effect on how I conduct my work
> 
> Funny, because I thought he came off fairly well in that interview, while she seemed sex-crazed and incredibly inappropriate.  Apparently she takes a few other potshots at him in her column this weekend.  She refers to him as an "oaf" in a Twitter conversation.   I'd kind of like to read the column to see if she's as dumb as she seems, but it's behind a pay-wall.


wow I remember when Michael said something like he wouldnt touch her with a 10 foot pole and I thought that was very crude of him. But then I searched for the original article and read how inappropriate she was and was like yeah this girl is pretty crazy. I see that she is back at it. God!!!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Leading actor is not weak. The Big Short is screening this week in US, so it's a potential vehicle for Bale, besides Hiddleston, Cheadle, Caine, Dicaprio, Redmayne, the guy from Son Of Saul, Hanks, Redford, Pitt, Elba, Levitt, McKellen, Cranston and our Michael. But of course, these are just names, let's see what happens when big reviews come out.


As long as Michael gets one of the oscars noms, I am literally praying for it. He has been longing for an Oscar/leading man status for a long time now. Hope he finally gets it this year!! At least a nomination in the leading man category because I hope Leo actually wins the award hahaha


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> When this idiot reporter, or whatever she is, raises her head to start with her nonsense when MF did nothing wrong during that totally inappropriate interview (How do you start an interview by asking a question about someone's genitals? Would she have said that to an actress?), you know this awards season is going to be a long ride. And, no, I do not think the lead actor is weak this year. I know that AW feels that way and some others do, but someone needs to explain this to me.
> 
> Buckle up folks....


I dont follow awards or awards baiting performances that closely but from what I am hearing, I dont think any category is weak this year, especially for the oscars. So actors/actresses actually have to be worthy to secure their nominations, PR games and high profile associations wont work like they did last year.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> As long as Michael gets one of the oscars noms, I am literally praying for it. He has been longing for an Oscar/leading man status for a long time now. Hope he finally gets it this year!! At least a nomination in the leading man category because I hope Leo actually wins the award hahaha


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> I dont follow awards or awards baiting performances that closely but from what I am hearing, I dont think any category is weak this year, especially for the oscars. So actors/actresses actually have to be worthy to secure their nominations, PR games and high profile associations wont work like they did last year.



Read the anonymous Oscar voter series the Hollywood Reporter puts out every year that details an anonymous voters' branch and why they are voting for their particular selection. It is enlightening and horrifying.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> As long as Michael gets one of the oscars noms, I am literally praying for it. He has been longing for an Oscar/leading man status for a long time now. Hope he finally gets it this year!! At least a nomination in the leading man category because I hope Leo actually wins the award hahaha



I would be happy as hell if Leo won but AMPAS will nominate him again and give the award to someone else LOL probably Redmayne. Since I love him too, I won't be angry =)


----------



## bhb2014

I've only realized now that Jobs premiere at NYFF is on AV's b-day LOL and her Bergman's documentary will be screened on the same day over there but sooner. Oh coincidences of love!


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Read the anonymous Oscar voter series the Hollywood Reporter puts out every year that details an anonymous voters' branch and why they are voting for their particular selection. It is enlightening and horrifying.


oh thanks! I will definitely check it out for this years nominees! Sounds like it would be an interesting read.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I've only realized now that Jobs premiere at NYFF is on AV's b-day LOL and her Bergman's documentary will be screened on the same day over there but sooner. Oh coincidences of love!


ew what!!! Alicia better keep her famehoeing to a minimum and let Michael have his day. But who are we kidding, she is gonna take her wincing smile and try to shove it everywhere Michael is present. *Flashback to Macbeth!!*


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> I've only realized now that Jobs premiere at NYFF is on AV's b-day LOL and her Bergman's documentary will be screened on the same day over there but sooner. Oh coincidences of love!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Read the anonymous Oscar voter series the Hollywood Reporter puts out every year that details an anonymous voters' branch and why they are voting for their particular selection. It is enlightening and horrifying.



Why horrifying?


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I'm sure she didn't like the blow back she got from that column she wrote about him and decided to deflect. But I certainly am not going to pay to get past Rupert Murdoch's paywall to read whatever tripe she wrote this time.
> 
> 
> On the Steve Jobs front, an interesting video/article about the movie with Michael Stuhlbarg (no Fassbender, but some might be interested).



Above all she didn't like that another journalist used her interview as an example of "inappropriate"  journalism,basically saying that she lowered the newspaper's standards.
http://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-gq-june-2012-interview


> Maybe theres also something in Fassbenders mannerthe happy-go-lucky Irish charmerthat has reassured people that its okay. One of the things I will find myself wondering as I spend time with Fassbender is how true this is: whether his easygoing, chuckling demeanor at moments like this reflects a similar easygoingness insideor whether, buried deep behind those sparkly eyes, theres actually a whirlpool of fury and disdain and hurt at how it feels when you give your all for the type of performance that might define a career only to find it routinely reduced to a series of jokes about your genitalia, jokes that you are not only expected to tolerate but to laugh along with, and not only that but also to congratulate each new joker for his or her epic wit.
> 
> "Its fun to a point," he says of these situations he has been facing, "and after a certain point you worry that it kind of detracts from the movie. But theres nothing I can do. I just have to laugh it off. I can. Pretty much. Because I take my work seriously but I cant take myself too seriously. Im in such a crazy privileged position****, this is the pinnacle of the dream when I was 17.... Nobody wants to hear really how difficult it is."
> 
> *Lets consider a remarkable interview with him in The Sunday Times, a British newspaper known for a reasonably high tone and sturdy standards. Much of the article is about Fassbenders anatomy, sex life, and sexual history, and in the published version he is depicted as someone willingly engaged in the back-and-forth. At one point he is quoted as blurting out, unexpectedly, "When in doubt, ****." It also includes a statement near the end from the interviewer, Camilla Long, that I believe is without precedent even in the giddy history of the celebrity profile:
> 
> I...feel quite certain that he would willingly show me his penis, given slightly different circumstances and a bucket of champagne.
> 
> "Wow," says Fassbender when I recite this to him. "No, I havent read that one. Just as well, really." But he does remember the interview. "The first thing she said to me was, So, what does it feel like to have a big cock? That was her opening question."
> 
> And as for her bold assertion about what he mightve done?
> 
> "I dont think I would touch her with a barge pole."*
> 
> A blunt answer. Though, I wince to point out, one with its own phallic innuendo. Thats the trouble. As schoolboys of a certain age know, once its on your mind theres barely a sentence that can break free of it.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Why horrifying?



The first time read the series, it includes 5 voters and their narrative is released every day basically the weekend prior to the Oscars, was the year of 12YAS. This is fortunate for this thread because everyone should know major players. I recommend reading all of the comments.

Anywhoo, nothing was said at all about MF. It was like he didn't exist. I remember one voter saying that he would vote for JLaw and the only reason that his fellow members would vote for Lupita was because they felt "sorry" for her character. Another voter said that he would vote for Lupita because she played the role of a "sensuous" slave. None of the voters could remember either Chiwetel's or Lupita's name. It was always the "12YAS person".

That is what I remember off the top of my head. I highly recommend it. It is compelling and eye opening. Last year's was good also, not as good, but good in it's own right.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> The first time read the series, it includes 5 voters and their narrative is released every day basically the weekend prior to the Oscars, was the year of 12YAS. This is fortunate for this thread because everyone should know major players. I recommend reading all of the comments.
> 
> Anywhoo, nothing was said at all about MF. It was like he didn't exist. I remember one voter saying that he would vote for JLaw and the only reason that his fellow members would vote for Lupita was because they felt "sorry" for her character. Another voter said that he would vote for Lupita because she played the role of a "sensuous" slave. None of the voters could remember either Chiwetel's or Lupita's name. It was always the "12YAS person".
> 
> That is what I remember off the top of my head. I highly recommend it. It is compelling and eye opening. Last year's was good also, not as good, but good in it's own right.



But when did they say this? After Telluride and TIFF and all the buzz the film got? Did they change their minds later?


----------



## mchris55

No, these interviews are conducted basically after Oscar voting had closed. The majority of the interviews occurred via telephone. The interviews are released from Wednesday or Thursday through Saturday of Oscar weekend.


----------



## gingerglory

mchris55 said:


> Anywhoo, nothing was said at all about MF. It was like he didn't exist. I remember one voter saying that he would vote for JLaw and the only reason that his fellow members would vote for Lupita was because they felt "sorry" for her character. Another voter said that he would vote for Lupita because she played the role of a "sensuous" slave. None of the voters could remember either Chiwetel's or Lupita's name. It was always the "12YAS person".



This is one of reasons that I supported Michael not championing that year. He was doomed either way.If he championed, people would judge him for championing for playing such a horrendous character. It's much better for him to leave the spotlight to Chiwetel and Lupita and it was also good for the movie to get the BP. If he didn't champion, people would also say all kinds of things against him, such as he's against champion or he's bitter because he didn't get nominated last time, etc. We all read those comments. Either way, there is no win for him. So I am actually glad he was just down in NZ, filming his indie project. At the end of day, producing and filming a good film is the most important and essential thing to him. Anything else is secondary because the works have to come first, then you might get a chance to champion for it.

This year, I think the situation would be different from 12 years because he is playing Jobs, not a slaver. And he is the title leading role which appears on every page of the script, which means he is the absolute center of the film. I am sure he will champion as much as AC filming allows him to but I also think he would maintain it at a very balanced level. His days for championing for Shame is long gone. Just like he said he's learnt a lesson.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> This is one of reasons that I supported Michael not championing that year. He was doomed either way.If he championed, people would judge him for championing for playing such a horrendous character. It's much better for him to leave the spotlight to Chiwetel and Lupita and it was also good for the movie to get the BP. If he didn't champion, people would also say all kinds of things against him, such as he's against champion or he's bitter because he didn't get nominated last time, etc. We all read those comments. Either way, there is no win for him. So I am actually glad he was just down in NZ, filming his indie project. At the end of day, producing and filming a good film is the most important and essential thing to him. Anything else is secondary because the works have to come first, then you might get a chance to champion for it.
> 
> This year, I think the situation would be different from 12 years because he is playing Jobs, not a slaver. And he is the title leading role which appears on every page of the script, which means he is the absolute center of the film. I am sure he will champion as much as AC filming allows him to but I also think he would maintain it at a very balanced level. His days for championing for Shame is long gone. Just like he said he's learnt a lesson.



He would never win for 12YAS, he got nominated because that film was huge and got many nods, he came with the group. Even if he had campaigned he wouldn't have won, 2013 was Leto all the way: "disease always wins", I'll never forget what Keaton said 

This year he won't get away of campaign and I don't even think he dislikes it either, it comes with the package when you do an Oscar-bait film. He's Jobs in a Steve Jobs movie that will play at Telluride, NYFF and London, released by Universal, the biggest studio of the year. It's probably on his contract: "You will campaign for this". He won't campaign hard like he did for Shame because he doesn't have to, he's a solid name right now, and he has more things to do: AC and then Prometheus 2. Let's see if this time it will work out and he'll get his nod 



> No, these interviews are conducted basically after Oscar voting has closed. The majority of the interviews occur via telephone. The interviews are released from Wednesday or Thursday through Saturday of Oscar weekend.



I see, thanks!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> He would never win for 12YAS, he got nominated because that film was huge and got many nods, he came with the group. Even if he had campaigned he wouldn't have won, 2013 was Leto all the way: "disease always wins", I'll never forget what Keaton said



No, he never would have won for 12YAS. It was a Ralph Fiennes in Schindler's List situation. But his performance deserved that nomination.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> No, he never would have won for 12YAS. It was a Ralph Fiennes in Schindler's List situation. But his performance deserved that nomination.



Oh yes, of course he deserved that nod  

But he was nominated because 12YAS got a bunch of nods and major ones. If he was the only thing capable of getting a nod he would be out, he totally ditched campaign in 2013, he only attended premieres and a few interviews. He didn't even attend one award, I forgot which one, because he was with Madalina in Italy God knows why. In terms of campaign, he wouldn't be nominated if 12YAS wasn't as huge as it was.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Oh yes, of course he deserved that nod
> 
> But he was nominated because 12YAS got a bunch of nods and major ones. If he was the only thing capable of getting a nod he would be out, he totally ditched campaign in 2013, he only attended premieres and a few interviews. He didn't even attend one award, I forgot which one, because he was with Madalina in Italy God knows why. In terms of campaign, he wouldn't be nominated if 12YAS wasn't as huge as it was.


I will respectfully disagree with that. His performance was one of the strongest performances of the year and thats why he was nominated. He didnt win because Leto was everyones favorite but Michael definitely deserved and earned all the nominations he got irrespective of how well recieved 12YAS was on a whole.

I think he didnt attend the awards leading up to the Oscars because he was filming Macbeth during that time. And he didnt campaign because he knew that would just make him look thirsty and all the awards were Leto's anyways


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> I will respectfully disagree with that. His performance was one of the strongest performances of the year and thats why he was nominated. He didnt win because Leto was everyones favorite but Michael definitely deserved and earned all the nominations he got irrespective of how well recieved 12YAS was on a whole.
> 
> I think he didnt attend the awards leading up to the Oscars because he was filming Macbeth during that time. And he didnt campaign because he knew that would just make him look thirsty and all the awards were Leto's anyways



I'm not saying he didn't deserve, he did  I said that if he was the only strong thing on the film he wouldn't be nominated with zero campaign. Marion barely campaigned in 2014 but she did some special interviews, roundtables and attended special premieres in early January, and only got the Oscar nod. But she did stuff, Michael didn't do anything. Or did he and I'm not aware of it? I honestly don't think he would be on that list if 12YAS wasn't a huge hit and didn't get all those many nods it did.

Are you sure about that? Because he was spotted in Italy on January 17th, one day before SAG and one day after Critics Choice. And I believe Macbeth started production in late January, I remember seeing Marion in London by the end of the month and shooting started in early February.

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/17/michael-fassbender-madalina-ghenea-hold-hands-in-italy

I think he didn't want to campaign because of Shame's failure, because in the deep he knew he wouldn't win anyway but would get a nod eventually and because he had Slow West and Macbeth to shoot. I don't think he was surprised with his nod, I was never nervous about it, I was sure he would get that nod 12 Years was acclaimed and received tons of nods during awards season, no way he would be out.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> No, he never would have won for 12YAS. It was a Ralph Fiennes in Schindler's List situation. But his performance deserved that nomination.



Yes, I agree. His performance earned his nomination, not because "he came with the group." IMO, his performance outshone Chiwetel's. If there is no Michael's Epps' supporting, the dynamic of the whole film's performance would be not as the same as we've seen now. I'm sure. His nomination is very well deserved and it's not a tag-along. Despite he would never have won for 12 years, I know that, however, IMO, his performance is better than Leto's.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Yes, I agree. His performance earned his nomination, not because "he came with the group." IMO, his performance outshone Chiwetel's. If there is no Michael's Epps' supporting, the dynamic of the whole film's performance would be not as the same as we've seen now. I'm sure. His nomination is very well deserved and it's not a tag-along. Despite he would never have won for 12 years, I know that, however, IMO, his performance is better than Leto's.



Guys, you talk as if I said he didn't deserve that nod. HE DESERVED THAT NOD 

I'm saying that if he was the ONLY praised thing in 12 Years and the movie didn't have ANY other nomination, he wouldn' be on that list. Unless there were actors before who were the highlight of a film and got nominated for ZERO campaign. Is there any?


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I'm not saying he didn't deserve, he did  I said that if he was the only strong thing on the film he wouldn't be nominated with zero campaign. Marion barely campaigned in 2014 but she did some special interviews, roundtables and attended special premieres in early January, and only got the Oscar nod. But she did stuff, Michael didn't do anything. Or did he and I'm not aware of it? I honestly don't think he would be on that list if 12YAS wasn't a huge hit and didn't get all those many nods it did.
> 
> Are you sure about that? Because he was spotted in Italy on January 17th, one day before SAG and one day after Critics Choice. And I believe Macbeth started production in late January, I remember seeing Marion in London by the end of the month and shooting started in early February.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/17/michael-fassbender-madalina-ghenea-hold-hands-in-italy
> 
> I think he didn't want to campaign because of Shame's failure, because in the deep he knew he wouldn't win anyway but would get a nod eventually and because he had Slow West and Macbeth to shoot. I don't think he was surprised with his nod, I was never nervous about it, I was sure he would get that nod 12 Years was acclaimed and received tons of nods during awards season, no way he would be out.


oh I see what you mean!!

And oh nooooo please dont rehash that Madaline story omg!!! I think this was the time when they both were seen exiting a gynecologist's office and everyone thought Michael had knocked her up lolol. Oh the drama that came with that girl. 

MF and MG were a bigger and messier pile of poop than MF and AV, if that is even possible.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> oh I see what you mean!!
> 
> And oh nooooo please dont rehash that Madaline story omg!!! I think this was the time when they both were seen exiting a gynecologist's office and everyone thought Michael had knocked her up lolol. Oh the drama that came with that girl.
> 
> MF and MG were a bigger and messier pile of poop than MF and AV, if that is even possible.



Sorry I have been a fan of Michael recently LOL when I entered PF he had already dumped Madalina so I wasn't present when that mess with her happened. I remember seeing pics of them in New Zealand and Italy but I wasn't following forums or anything. I found out about this "pregnancy" story recently but I didn't want to bring it up, I was just mentioning he snubbed two major awards to be with her in Europe.

And oh, his next girlfriend will be as messier as AV and Madalina, don't worry. Michael will settle down with the perfect woman (for him) by his 50s ou 60s.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> This is one of reasons that I supported Michael not championing that year. He was doomed either way.If he championed, people would judge him for championing for playing such a horrendous character. It's much better for him to leave the spotlight to Chiwetel and Lupita and it was also good for the movie to get the BP. If he didn't champion, people would also say all kinds of things against him, such as he's against champion or he's bitter because he didn't get nominated last time, etc. We all read those comments. Either way, there is no win for him. So I am actually glad he was just down in NZ, filming his indie project. At the end of day, producing and filming a good film is the most important and essential thing to him. Anything else is secondary because the works have to come first, then you might get a chance to champion for it.
> 
> This year, I think the situation would be different from 12 years because he is playing Jobs, not a slaver. And he is the title leading role which appears on every page of the script, which means he is the absolute center of the film. I am sure he will champion as much as AC filming allows him to but I also think he would maintain it at a very balanced level. His days for championing for Shame is long gone. Just like he said he's learnt a lesson.


I completely agree with you.

About Steve Jobs,Tarantino is a great fan of Sorkin:
http://www.vulture.com/2015/08/quentin-tarantino-lane-brown-in-conversation.html


> Now, the HBO show I loved was Aaron Sorkins The Newsroom. That was the only show that I literally watched three times. I would watch it at seven oclock on Sunday, when the new one would come on. Then after it was over, Id watch it all over again. Then I would usually end up watching it once during the week, just so I could listen to the dialogue one more time.
> 
> I think people will be surprised to hear that. The Newsrooms reviews were all over the place. Sorkin even apologized for some of it.
> 
> Who the **** reads TV reviews? Jesus ****ing Christ. TV critics review the pilot. Pilots of shows suck. Why would it be surprising that I like the best dialogue writer in the business?


----------



## miasharma

Just went over to Fassy tea for entertainment and was not disappointed. That italian magazine cover that describes Alicia's sole achievement in life as being Michael's girlfriend, that mag has released the article too. Apparently Alicia namechecks Michael six times in a two page spread. hahahahaha

Is that troll gonna give up or not? My guess is not until she gets that oscar nom she is so thirsty for. Does anyone here speak Italian and wanna translate what that article says? lolol


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> Just went over to Fassy tea for entertainment and was not disappointed. That italian magazine cover that describes Alicia's sole achievement in life as being Michael's girlfriend, that mag has released the article too. Apparently Alicia namechecks Michael six times in a two page spread. hahahahaha
> 
> Is that troll gonna give up or not? My guess is not until she gets that oscar nom she is so thirsty for. Does anyone here speak Italian and wanna translate what that article says? lolol



I've read other translations in other forums (LSA, etc.), and none of them do her any favors. Just the same fame thirsty arrogant stuff as before. She really seems to believe her own press.

They even had to mention him on the cover along with her awful unflattering pictures (she looked like a zombie from The Walking Dead). It will be nice when she goes away and stops leaching off of Michael. She's like a remora.


----------



## Ms Kiah

That's pretty pathetic.

She's been a working actress for a long time. I wonder what changed that spurred her into this? Was she afraid that she was being passed over as the next big thing and needed to up her profile? Just let the work speak for itself!

That's how I feel about Michael too. He's a critically acclaimed actor but it doesn't seem to be enough for him. He's got to play the Hollywood Star now. It's such a turn off.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Just went over to Fassy tea for entertainment and was not disappointed. That italian magazine cover that describes Alicia's sole achievement in life as being Michael's girlfriend, that mag has released the article too. Apparently Alicia namechecks Michael six times in a two page spread. hahahahaha
> 
> Is that troll gonna give up or not? My guess is not until she gets that oscar nom she is so thirsty for. Does anyone here speak Italian and wanna translate what that article says? lolol



This article mentions a London PDA? When was that? AV's PR Team should avoid this excessive name mention of Michael in interviews or the general audience will forever see her as his girlfriend. When they split, what will happen? She can promote herself without him now. She has the most Oscar bait film ever coming out soon.


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> I've read other translations in other forums (LSA, etc.), and none of them do her any favors. Just the same fame thirsty arrogant stuff as before. She really seems to believe her own press.
> 
> They even had to mention him on the cover along with her awful unflattering pictures (she looked like a zombie from The Walking Dead). It will be nice when she goes away and stops leaching off of Michael. She's like a remora.


oh thanks!! went over to the lovely LSA and read the translation provided by one the lovely ladies. OMG if AV stans here think that we are mean to Alicia, they should stay far away from LSA omg hahaha

ALSO, on fassytea, there is another cover that Alicia is gracing. Talks about how she landed the hottest role in UNCLE. hahahaha oopsies I think the mag was printed before that mess of a movie was released. I have second hand embarrassment for this girl, I dont even know how she handles all these messes. oh, and the mag mentions Michael, because you know Alicia is probably a nobody without Michael's name attached to hers.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> This article mentions a London PDA? When was that? AV's PR Team should avoid this excessive name mention of Michael in interviews or* the general audience will forever see her as his girlfriend*. When they split, what will happen? She can promote herself without him now. She has the most Oscar bait film ever coming out soon.



too late for that. Go over to fassy tea, another magazine that associates her with Michael and UNCLE (second association is just an embarrassment now)

ETA and the mag used the same death look pic of Alicias. I am thinking all these mags are trolling Alicia and her PR team hard. Yeah she is on a mag cover but at what cost? Poor thing


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> That's pretty pathetic.
> 
> She's been a working actress for a long time. I wonder what changed that spurred her into this? W*as she afraid that she was being passed over as the next big thing and needed to up her profile?* Just let the work speak for itself!
> 
> That's how I feel about Michael too. He's a critically acclaimed actor but it doesn't seem to be enough for him. He's got to play the Hollywood Star now. It's such a turn off.



In that infamous interview of hers where she displays her thirst for an Oscar, she straight up said that she has been working under the radar for a while and is ready to be a bit more known. Its probably her PR that is digging the whole deeper and deeper and now its all out of control and embarrassing.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> MF and MG were a bigger and messier pile of poop than MF and AV, if that is even possible.



Yes, but at least Madalina was actually a _ fun _ pile of poop with the way she trolled fans! 



Ms Kiah said:


> That's pretty pathetic.
> 
> She's been a working actress for a long time. I wonder what changed that spurred her into this? Was she afraid that she was being passed over as the next big thing and needed to up her profile? Just let the work speak for itself!
> 
> That's how I feel about Michael too. He's a critically acclaimed actor but it doesn't seem to be enough for him. He's got to play the Hollywood Star now. It's such a turn off.



Well, exactly - she's been a working actress a long time, and still hasn't hit. Even though she looks like a little girl still, she is almost 27. She's getting kind of old for the doe-eyed ingenue by Hollywood's sexist standards, and she has to know that (Hollywood just doesn't know what to do with women who still look young, but have the audacity to continue getting older anyway, unless no one knows anything about them, like their real age, lol - see Winona Ryder). This also isn't her first go round at trying to be an It Girl - they were also proclaiming her as such back in 2013 or whenever Anna Karenina came out. She's probably getting desperate, and unfortunately it shows. 

I think Michael is in a similar boat. They're both trying to break into the next level of success relative to their careers - and both have been trying for years, without much success. So I guess why not try new, more extreme and controversial methods. Perhaps that's the thinking behind this. It'd be nice if the work could always speak for itself, but I don't think that happens often, and I think that's true for most careers, not just Hollywood.


----------



## pearlyqueen

x

There is no evidence of any drama connected to Michael and Alicia's relationship apart from that created in the imaginations of those who don't want her to be his girlfriend. This extends towards Michael's supposed "thirst" for fame and awards, largely to "explain" how he could possibly be in a real relationship with Alicia. Forget the fact that she is regarded as extremely attractive by a high percentage of men, is considered to be very talented, is intelligent and accomplished, good fun and has much in common with him by way of her outlook, approach, friends and home city. All that is ignored in favour of the PR angle. Michael's own words and his past refusal to campaign for awards are glibly ignored or dismissed because they don't fit this particular agenda. Doubtless as the year progresses there will be more twists and turns to the conspiracy theories; this is inevitable in a situation based on a false premise - it has to keep adapting to cover itself. For example all the predicted red carpet PR photo opportunities failed to happen as confidently predicted here by some; so now guests at a friend's wedding are being accused of collaborating in a Vikassy push instead and Instagram is being heralded as the couple's publicity arm.... laughable suggestions in the real world. All the unkind personal attacks on Alicia are migrating here too, the "analysis" of photos and body language with an "explanation" to suit every scenario; he's not smiling equals he's miserable with her, he's smiling equals he's only smiling because he's drunk or has other people nearby he cares about. No PDA equals he can't stand her, with PDA equals pap shows, etc etc etc.

Outside of Michael's fan forums/gossip blogs people seem to have no problem acknowledging a man and woman in a steady relationship minding their own business and getting on with their lives. Impartial eyewitnesses who see them together have reported a couple who are very loving and very much an item. I find it  tedious and ridiculous to keep asserting the angle that Alicia is anything other than Michael's girlfriend and that they are conducting their relationship in a perfectly normal way as much out of the spotlight as possible.


----------



## mchris55

I am curious to know what everyone's must-sees are this fall to see if I am missing something. Mine are Jobs, Macbeth (hopefully), Secret in Their Eyes, Spectre and possibly Joy.

I might see Sicario, Our Brand is Crisis, and By the Sea. I could also be swayed to see Carol, if it is as good as everyone is making it out to be.

Whoops, I forgot Beasts of No Nation. It's definitely a must see for me.


----------



## Lou9

I want to see Jobs, Macbeth, Suffragette, Our Brand is Crisis, Joy, Carol, Hateful Eight (I know I should be boycotting Harvey...), Trumbo, Star Wars, and probably a bunch of other things that are slipping my mind. I saw a lot of animation this summer, so I'm ready for drama!


----------



## bhb2014

I'm not excited about Secret In Their Eyes, I think this remake will be awful. But I say this because I love the film from Argentina and I have issues with Julia Robetrs 

I'm really excited to see Danish Girl, Hateful Eight, Star Wars, Macbeth, Carol, The Martian, Miles Ahead, Truth, I Saw the Light, Spotlight and Everest.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Yes, but at least Madalina was actually a _ fun _ pile of poop with the way she trolled fans!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, exactly - she's been a working actress a long time, and still hasn't hit. Even though she looks like a little girl still, she is almost 27. She's getting kind of old for the doe-eyed ingenue by Hollywood's sexist standards, and she has to know that (Hollywood just doesn't know what to do with women who still look young, but have the audacity to continue getting older anyway, unless no one knows anything about them, like their real age, lol - see Winona Ryder). This also isn't her first go round at trying to be an It Girl - they were also proclaiming her as such back in 2013 or whenever Anna Karenina came out. She's probably getting desperate, and unfortunately it shows.
> 
> I think Michael is in a similar boat. They're both trying to break into the next level of success relative to their careers - and both have been trying for years, without much success. So I guess why not try new, more extreme and controversial methods. Perhaps that's the thinking behind this. It'd be nice if the work could always speak for itself, but I don't think that happens often, and I think that's true for most careers, not just Hollywood.



I think things didn't work out in 2013 because her films flopped and failed to give her buzz. But dating Michael already started giving her attention and Ex Machina was a huge hit in US. It seems it hasn't helped her a lot because she still uses him in interviews so maybe after Danish Girl she'll be able to fly on her own. What's weird is that AV has been name dropping Michael since February and he has yet to acknowledge her. Why? He has done that before with Nicole and Zoe, for instance, why can't he do that with her? Aren't they suposed to be a serious and in love couple?

I don't agree about Michael though. He's not an A-list actor but he's managed to increase his success and recognition among his colleagues and I'm sure that he'll land more roles like Jobs in US in the future. He might have a certain fame but Leo and Cooper have the same one and they both get great roles so...I'm not worried about his career. He's popular in the indie area, he might just need a hit of his own at the box office to become, you know, an A-list actor. AC will be his major test because Jobs...Boyle, Sorkin, Winslet, Daniels, Rogen, he's not alone in this.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> I am curious to know what everyone's must-sees are this fall to see if I am missing something. Mine are Jobs, Macbeth (hopefully), Secret in Their Eyes, Spectre and possibly Joy.
> 
> I might see Sicario, Our Brand is Crisis, and By the Sea. I could also be swayed to see Carol, if it is as good as everyone is making it out to be.
> 
> Whoops, I forgot Beasts of No Nation. It's definitely a must see for me.


The only ones on my list right now are Jobs, Revenant and hateful eight. But I usually just check out Fandango on the weekend and see if any movies I might like are out right now. Ill be interested in coming back here and seeing what everyone else is liking this fall too! We should all come back here and discuss are faves lol

ETA forgot star wars!!!


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Yes, but at least Madalina was actually a _ fun _ pile of poop with the way she trolled fans!



HAHAHAHHA!!! yeah at least Madalina had the entertainment factor to her. Alicia is bland and boring and a troll. the worst combination.


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> I want to see Jobs, Macbeth, Suffragette, Our Brand is Crisis, Joy, Carol, Hateful Eight (I know I should be boycotting Harvey...), Trumbo, Star Wars, and probably a bunch of other things that are slipping my mind. I saw a lot of animation this summer, so I'm ready for drama!


Oooo good ideas! Is suffragette the one Mcavoy's wife? gotta add that one to the list too!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I think things didn't work out in 2013 because her films flopped and failed to give her buzz. But dating Michael already started giving her attention and Ex Machina was a huge hit in US. It seems it hasn't helped her a lot because she still uses him in interviews so maybe after Danish Girl she'll be able to fly on her own. *What's weird is that AV has been name dropping Michael since February and he has yet to acknowledge her. Why? *He has done that before with Nicole and Zoe, for instance, why can't he do that with her? Aren't they suposed to be a serious and in love couple?
> 
> I don't agree about Michael though. He's not an A-list actor but he's managed to increase his success and recognition among his colleagues and I'm sure that he'll land more roles like Jobs in US in the future. He might have a certain fame but Leo and Cooper have the same one and they both get great roles so...I'm not worried about his career. He's popular in the indie area, he might just need a hit of his own at the box office to become, you know, an A-list actor. AC will be his major test because Jobs...Boyle, Sorkin, Winslet, Daniels, Rogen, he's not alone in this.



LOL yeah Michael going around talking about all the intimate friendships and sex he wants to have while this thirsty chick milking his B list fame for all its worth. I wonder at what point Alicia draws a line, my guess is never lololol. But if she or her people reading this, they better take note to at least make Alicia seem like she can stand on her own two feet. for you know when Michael dumps her and she has to hustle to find a new famous boyfriend to be associated by.

ETA i checked up on Ex machina since you mentioned it was a huge hit in the US. It made around 26 million in US (11 million worldwide box office..thats it?) on 15 million budget. I know nothing about box office profits but is that classified as a huge hit? Is that by indie movie standards? Just curious. I only watched that movie because of a certain Mr. Bill Weasley hahahahahaha. The movie was too slow but well made in my opinion


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> I'm not excited about Secret In Their Eyes, I think this remake will be awful. But I say this because I love the film from Argentina and I have issues with Julia Robetrs
> 
> I'm really excited to see Danish Girl, Hateful Eight, Star Wars, Macbeth, Carol, The Martian, Miles Ahead, Truth, I Saw the Light, Spotlight and Everest.



See, I forgot Spotlight. I am interested in that one. Truth will depend on the trailer. Is Miles Ahead really going to come out this year?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> See, I forgot Spotlight. I am interested in that one. Truth will depend on the trailer. Is Miles Ahead really going to come out this year?



I forgot about The Revenant and Suffragette  I would love to say I'm excited for Jobs but the trailer diminished all of my expectations (and I don't get all the hype about Apple's guru either, two films were enough for me LOL). I read that Miles Ahead might be pushed to 2016 after NYFF premiere but I'm not so sure about it. They might do the Foxcatcher and change their minds and releasing it in a big festival next year or they can release it this year depending on how I saw the light and Truth perform among critics. Let's see!



> ETA i checked up on Ex machina since you mentioned it was a huge hit in the US. It made around 26 million in US (11 million worldwide box office..thats it?) on 15 million budget. I know nothing about box office profits but is that classified as a huge hit? Is that by indie movie standards? Just curious. I only watched that movie because of a certain Mr. Bill Weasley hahahahahaha. The movie was too slow but well made in my opinion



Considering the not very famous director and cast (Isaac is famous but not that big), that's a very good result. It's still screening in US according to BOM, it had a pretty good average per screen for months, critics and the audience loved it...thinking in terms of money, they spent 15M making it, plus a few millions promoting it (they did a very good marketing campaign) and it grossed 36,8M worldwide. For an indie with not very well-known people involved, this is pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> *ETA i checked up on Ex machina since you mentioned it was a huge hit in the US. It made around 26 million in US (11 million worldwide box office..thats it?) on 15 million budget. I know nothing about box office profits but is that classified as a huge hit? Is that by indie movie standards? Just curious. I only watched that movie because of a certain Mr. Bill Weasley hahahahahaha. The movie was too slow but well made in my opinion*


*

Nope, that's not a hit at all, much less a huge hit. I suspect they spent a lot of money on marketing, at least as much as their production budget, so I wouldn't be surprised if they lost money. There were a ton of commercials in LA, and I remember thinking how weird for an indie. The marketing + the fact that they put it into wide release tells me they thought it'd make alot more than it did. A lot more. I bet they thought it'd do better overseas too since she's a "European" actor. But that's the power of good PR & marketing, to create the public perception that this movie was a huge hit even though it wasn't!*


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Nope, that's not a hit at all, much less a huge hit. I suspect they spent a lot of money on marketing, at _least_ as much as their production budget, so I wouldn't be surprised if they lost money. There were a ton of commercials in LA, and I remember thinking how weird for an indie. The marketing + the fact that they put it into wide release tells me they thought it'd make alot more than it did. A lot more. I bet they thought it'd do better overseas too since she's a "European" actor. But that's the power of good PR & marketing, to create the public perception that this movie was a huge hit even though it wasn't!



The budget was kinda high for an indie film but given the not so stellar cast and crew, it was a suprise. Among critics it's a huge success and when it comes to money, I don't think it flopped. I might have exaggerated with the "huge hit" thing and overseas the film did poorly but 36,8M isn't bad.


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Nope, that's not a hit at all, much less a huge hit. I suspect they spent a lot of money on marketing, at _least_ as much as their production budget, so I wouldn't be surprised if they lost money. There were a ton of commercials in LA, and I remember thinking how weird for an indie. The marketing + the fact that they put it into wide release tells me they thought it'd make alot more than it did. A lot more. I bet they thought it'd do better overseas too since she's a "European" actor. But that's the power of good PR & marketing, to create the public perception that this movie was a huge hit even though it wasn't!



Okay that's what I thought too! More of a illusion of a hit than an actual profitable hit


----------



## bhb2014

New pics from Macbeth! 

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=45208


----------



## bhb2014

Another one. Thank God Studiocanal exists


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> What's weird is that AV has been name dropping Michael since February and he has yet to acknowledge her. Why? He has done that before with Nicole and Zoe, for instance, why can't he do that with her? Aren't they suposed to be a serious and in love couple?
> 
> I don't agree about Michael though. He's not an A-list actor but he's managed to increase his success and recognition among his colleagues and I'm sure that he'll land more roles like Jobs in US in the future. He might have a certain fame but Leo and Cooper have the same one and they both get great roles so...



I don't think he will name drop any girlfriend ever again unless he's actually getting married for real or she's pregnant for real.

As for his career, he is NOT at the level of Leo or BCoop or Bale. Lol. He wishes, but he's not an A-list leading man yet, and I think he wants to be. He just hasn't had much success with that as yet. 




Same fame as Leo... lol. 



mchris55 said:


> I am curious to know what everyone's must-sees are this fall to see if I am missing something. Mine are Jobs, Macbeth (hopefully), Secret in Their Eyes, Spectre and possibly Joy.
> 
> I might see Sicario, Our Brand is Crisis, and By the Sea. I could also be swayed to see Carol, if it is as good as everyone is making it out to be.
> 
> Whoops, I forgot Beasts of No Nation. It's definitely a must see for me.



Off the top of my head, what I'm actually excited to see: Macbeth, Beasts of No Nation, Legend, The Martian, Spotlight, Spectre, Snowden, Truth, By the Sea, Hateful Eight, Crimson Peak (I want this to be like haunted house Pan's Labyrinth so bad... I just want him to make another movie as amazing as PL). 

I'm torn on Carol because I love Cate but don't really like Rooney (or the other Mara sister) and the story just sounds... eh.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I don't think he will name drop any girlfriend ever again unless he's actually getting married for real or she's pregnant for real.
> 
> As for his career, he is NOT at the level of Leo or BCoop or Bale. Lol. He wishes, but he's not an A-list leading man yet, and I think he wants to be. He just hasn't had much success with that as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same fame as Leo... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head, what I'm actually excited to see: Macbeth, Beasts of No Nation, Legend, The Martian, Spotlight, Spectre, Snowden, Truth, By the Sea, Hateful Eight, Crimson Peak (I want this to be like haunted house Pan's Labyrinth so bad... I just want him to make another movie as amazing as PL).
> 
> I'm torn on Carol because I love Cate but don't really like Rooney (or the other Mara sister) and the story just sounds... eh.



Sorry, I didn't mean "fame" as success, he's far from being Leo or Cooper in terms of popularity. I meant the other kind of fame LOL

I'm a big fan of Levitt but I'm not very excited about Snowden, only The Walk. Beasts sounds amazing too, I always forget something! By The Sea sounds a bit boring IMO and don't like Del Toro much so...I will watch Legend because of Hardy only. Carol seems to be a great romance and Blanchett/Mara are just perfect for it. I love Rooney since The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo (her sister was great in House of Cards but she needs better luck with her films LOL) and I'm really rooting for her Oscar


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> The budget was kinda high for an indie film but given the not so stellar cast and crew, it was a suprise. Among critics it's a huge success and when it comes to money, I don't think it flopped. I might have exaggerated with the "huge hit" thing and overseas the film did poorly but 36,8M isn't bad.



There are a ton of movies that are critically acclaimed but made no money. That is like the plight of the indie film right there. As for EM's box office, think about it:

$15 million production budget
$15 million marketing (guess)
--------------------------------------------------
$30 million total expenses

$11 million international b.o. - distributor gets roughly 1/3 (IRL it varies and I'm not sure how it works for int'l distributor, tbh) = $3.7 million

$26 million domestic b.o. - distributor gets roughly 1/2 = $13 million

$3.7 million international net
$13 million domestic net
--------------------------------------------------
$16.7 million net revenues

That is a loss of $13.3 million dollars. Hardly a huge hit. Granted, these are super, super rough estimates and just a total wild guess on marketing. But as you see, even if they spent absolutely zero dollars on marketing,  based on net revenues of $16.7 million (and it's somewhere around there because theaters do get their cut), they still would only have made a profit of $1.7 million based on their production budget. So, still not a huge hit.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> There are a ton of movies that are critically acclaimed but made no money. That is like the plight of the indie film right there. As for EM's box office, think about it:
> 
> $15 million production budget
> $15 million marketing (guess)
> --------------------------------------------------
> $30 million total expenses
> 
> $11 million international b.o. - distributor gets roughly 1/3 (IRL it varies and I'm not sure how it works for int'l distributor, tbh) = $3.7 million
> 
> $26 million domestic b.o. - distributor gets roughly 1/2 = $13 million
> 
> $3.7 million international net
> $13 million domestic net
> --------------------------------------------------
> $16.7 million net revenues
> 
> That is a loss of $13.3 million dollars. Hardly a huge hit. Granted, these are super, super rough estimates and just a total wild guess on marketing. But as you see, even if they spent absolutely zero dollars on marketing,  based on net revenues of $16.7 million (and it's somewhere around there because theaters do get their cut), they still would only have made a profit of $1.7 million based on their production budget. So, still not a huge hit.



Ooh thanks for sharing this, I'm not an expert in numbers  So it was only a hit among critics and the audience, not a rentable production. 

Still, one of the best movies of 2015, even though it's predictable LOL


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> Ooh thanks for sharing this, I'm not an expert in numbers  So it was only a hit among critics and the audience, not a rentable production.
> 
> Still, one of the best movies of 2015, even though it's predictable LOL



No problem. As far as EM, I was rooting for it because I like Alex Garland (even The Beach!), and it was an excellent directing debut, but I expected more from it so it wasn't one of the best films for me. Not bad, but not the best. Although it did have the best scene in a movie so far - I love the dance scene! _ I'm gonna tear up the f'n dance floor dude, check it out..._ Oscar Isaac was so good in this, the best thing about it IMO.

http://youtu.be/o6HXmYi6Jw8


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> No problem. As far as EM, I was rooting for it because I like Alex Garland (even The Beach!), and it was an excellent directing debut, but I expected more from it so it wasn't one of the best films for me. Not bad, but not the best. Although it did have the best scene in a movie so far - I love the dance scene! _ I'm gonna tear up the f'n dance floor dude, check it out..._ Oscar Isaac was so good in this, the best thing about it IMO.
> 
> http://youtu.be/o6HXmYi6Jw8



Ew, the Beach is a bad mark on Boyle's and Leo's past  But soundtrack was great, I admit.

Isaac is perfect, I love him. He got me in Inside Llewyn Davis and I also watched recently that film 10 years, in which he and Kate Mara had the cutest on screen chemistry ever. He ruled in Ex Machina! AV was good too but he was the best thing about it, even though I knew from start he would have that ending. Gleeson was fine but I'm more excited about his role in Star Wars. He was leading in Frank but Michael was much better IMO.

media.giphy.com/media/5CYdE5bdC2X4I/giphy.gif


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I've only realized now that Jobs premiere at NYFF is on AV's b-day LOL and her Bergman's documentary will be screened on the same day over there but sooner. Oh coincidences of love!



Conspiracy.  Organizers were asked to screen Steve Jobs and the Bergman's doc  on AV's b-day to steal Michael's thunder. 


miasharma said:


> Just went over to Fassy tea for entertainment and was not disappointed. That italian magazine cover that describes Alicia's sole achievement in life as being Michael's girlfriend, that mag has released the article too. Apparently Alicia namechecks Michael six times in a two page spread. hahahahaha
> 
> Is that troll gonna give up or not? My guess is not until she gets that oscar nom she is so thirsty for. Does anyone here speak Italian and wanna translate what that article says? lolol



 What's the fuss about Grazia?   She doesn't namecheck anyone,it's the journalist who _ namechecks_ him. Grazia is a lesser fashion,gossip magazine. Its readers don't give a damn about The Man from UNCLE and the Venice Festival  Fassbender on the cover  can grab -_ perhaps _- the attention of the  young women  who read it. It's very simple.


----------



## fashionm

Alicia didn't say anything about Michael in the Grazia spread.She just said he encouraged her on set and helped her professionally (on set,like trying to get the best out of her) thats it. She didn't say he's her boyfriend or talked about their relationship. The Magazine did name drop him and said things like "we get why Michael Fassbender has fallen for her" or "Fassbender might have to share her with the big screen" etc but ALICIA said nothing and I am not a fan.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> I'm thinking the &quot;misogynist&quot; accusation might be because she was offended he said in GQ that he wouldn't touch her with a 10 foot barge pole.  That's hardly woman-hating, though.  Ungentlemanly and a bit rude from her perspective, maybe, but if she was going to imply that under different circumstances he'd have gone home with her, either be dead certain he's actually into it or be prepared for defensiveness from his corner.
> 
> ETA: I misremembered the piece.  She implied that he'd show her his cock, not that he'd go home with her.  Not much  difference though.



People felt outraged by Michael's sexual harassment comments.    In _ more important _ news,the Telluride tribute will include clips and a post-screening debate,right?


----------



## mchris55

Kyoko Karenina said:


> There are a ton of movies that are critically acclaimed but made no money. That is like the plight of the indie film right there. As for EM's box office, think about it:
> 
> $15 million production budget
> $15 million marketing (guess)
> --------------------------------------------------
> $30 million total expenses
> 
> $11 million international b.o. - distributor gets roughly 1/3 (IRL it varies and I'm not sure how it works for int'l distributor, tbh) = $3.7 million
> 
> $26 million domestic b.o. - distributor gets roughly 1/2 = $13 million
> 
> $3.7 million international net
> $13 million domestic net
> --------------------------------------------------
> $16.7 million net revenues
> 
> That is a loss of $13.3 million dollars. Hardly a huge hit. Granted, these are super, super rough estimates and just a total wild guess on marketing. But as you see, even if they spent absolutely zero dollars on marketing,  based on net revenues of $16.7 million (and it's somewhere around there because theaters do get their cut), they still would only have made a profit of $1.7 million based on their production budget. So, still not a huge hit.


 

Thanks for the breakdown. I found this very interesting.


----------



## pearlyqueen

libeth said:


> Conspiracy.  Organizers were asked to screen Steve Jobs and the Bergman's doc  on AV's b-day to steal Michael's thunder.
> 
> What's the fuss about Grazia?   She doesn't namecheck anyone,it's the journalist who _ namechecks_ him. Grazia is a lesser fashion,gossip magazine. Its readers don't give a damn about The Man from UNCLE and the Venice Festival  Fassbender on the cover  can grab -_ perhaps _- the attention of the  young women  who read it. It's very simple.




Alicia never talks about Michael or their relationship; doesn't stop people who call her a famewh@re from lying about it though. Conspiracies everywhere... blah blah....


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Conspiracy.  Organizers were asked to screen Steve Jobs and the Bergman's doc  on AV's b-day to steal Michael's thunder.
> 
> What's the fuss about Grazia?   She doesn't namecheck anyone,it's the journalist who _ namechecks_ him. Grazia is a lesser fashion,gossip magazine. Its readers don't give a damn about The Man from UNCLE and the Venice Festival  Fassbender on the cover  can grab -_ perhaps _- the attention of the  young women  who read it. It's very simple.



Conspiracies!!! LOL But not all conspiracies are false, especially when we it comes to Hollywood =)


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Ew, the Beach is a bad mark on Boyle's and Leo's past  But soundtrack was great, I admit.
> 
> Isaac is perfect, I love him. He got me in Inside Llewyn Davis and I also watched recently that film 10 years, in which he and Kate Mara had the cutest on screen chemistry ever. He ruled in Ex Machina! AV was good too but he was the best thing about it, even though I knew from start he would have that ending. Gleeson was fine but I'm more excited about his role in Star Wars. He was leading in Frank but Michael was much better IMO.
> 
> media.giphy.com/media/5CYdE5bdC2X4I/giphy.gif




Gleeson may be the only reason that I am interested in Star Wars. I think he is playing one of the bad guys right? It's just that the last three episodes with Portman and Christensen left such a bad taste in mouth. If I hear that it is amazing there is a good chance that I could be swayed.


----------



## bhb2014

fashionm said:


> Alicia didn't say anything about Michael in the Grazia spread.She just said he encouraged her on set and helped her professionally (on set,like trying to get the best out of her) thats it. She didn't say he's her boyfriend or talked about their relationship. The Magazine did name drop him and said things like "we get why Michael Fassbender has fallen for her" or "Fassbender might have to share her with the big screen" etc but ALICIA said nothing and I am not a fan.



Thanks for clarifying! I know she didn't mention him like she did early this year to W Magazine or some recent interview in which she said they were officially dating. The writer is the one who name dropped Michael so many times and that is why I said it's a bit troubling for her because she will have the image of "Michael Fassbender girlfriend" and not "Alicia Vikander, new it girl of Hollywood". She has to separate her image of him professionally, otherwise what will happen when they split? Her pr team should pay attention to this IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Gleeson may be the only reason that I am interested in Star Wars. I think he is playing one of the bad guys right? It's just that the last three episodes with Portman and Christensen left such a bad taste in mouth. If I hear that it is amazing there is a good chance that I could be swayed.



Abrams said there is no Sith in Force Awakens but that Driver, Gleeson and that woman from GoT are on the evil side. He is on the cover of the next issue of Empire Magazine along with Driver, he seems quite interesting! Can't wait for it.

Don't tell me about the last two films, Christensen is awful, I totally dislike him as an actor. I only enjoyed episode I to be honest.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Abrams said there is no Sith in Force Awakens but that Driver, Gleeson and that woman from GoT are on the evil side. He is on the cover of the next issue of Empire Magazine along with Driver, he seems quite interesting! Can't wait for it.
> 
> Don't tell me about the last two films, Christensen is awful, I totally dislike him as an actor. I only enjoyed episode I to be honest.




Hmmm, very interesting. Thanks for the info, and yes Christensen IS awful. 


Deadline states "I'll See You In My Dreams" with Blythe Danner is the first screener to be sent out to Academy voters. So we are officially in the season.
Does anyone know how this works?
I guess the distributors are influential as to when the screeners are sent to AMPAS members in their territories, right?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Hmmm, very interesting. Thanks for the info, and yes Christensen IS awful.
> 
> 
> Deadline states "I'll See You In My Dreams" with Blythe Danner is the first screener to be sent out to Academy voters. So we are officially in the season.
> Does anyone know how this works?
> I guess the distributors are influential as to when the screeners are sent to AMPAS members in their territories, right?



=)

I wasn't even remembering this film! It has a 94% rating on RT and it did well at the B.O too. But the may release doesn't help it. 

I don't know pretty well how this works but distributors are essential. They send the film to AMPAS, do special screenings, the promotion, campaign, bring it to festivals...or am I wrong?


----------



## gingerglory

mchris55 said:


> Deadline states "I'll See You In My Dreams" with Blythe Danner is the first screener to be sent out to Academy voters. So we are officially in the season.
> Does anyone know how this works?
> I guess the distributors are influential as to when the screeners are sent to AMPAS members in their territories, right?



Yes, I think so. One of the reasons that Michael didn't get the nom for Shame in 2012 was Fox Searchlight sent out their screener VERY VERY late. They didn't send it before SAG nomination, so a lot of members didn't get to see his performance. Consequentially, he didn't get the most important SAG nom before Oscar. Most Oscar nom in actor's categories have their SAG noms. That year, he had so many noms and awards for Shame, but when I saw he was not nominated for SAG, I knew his chance for Oscar nod was very slim.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Yes, I think so. One of the reasons that Michael didn't get the nom for Shame in 2012 was Fox Searchlight sent out their screener VERY VERY late. They didn't send it before SAG nomination, so a lot of members didn't get to see his performance. Consequentially, he didn't get the most important SAG nom before Oscar. Most Oscar nom in actor's categories have their SAG noms. That year, he had so many noms and awards for Shame, but when I saw he was not nominated for SAG, I knew his chance for Oscar nod was very slim.



Yeah but we have some exceptions too. Like Jake who got all nods but the Oscar for Nightcrawler or Marion, who got all nods in 2013 and was snubbed at the Oscars. This year she didn't get big nods and got the Oscar one. Cooper didn't get any big one but the Oscars he did. 

I don't know what happened to Shame though. He wasn't nominated because the right people didn't see it or because the buzz involved too much his genitals?


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> Yes, I think so. One of the reasons that Michael didn't get the nom for Shame in 2012 was Fox Searchlight sent out their screener VERY VERY late. They didn't send it before SAG nomination, so a lot of members didn't get to see his performance. Consequentially, he didn't get the most important SAG nom before Oscar. Most Oscar nom in actor's categories have their SAG noms. That year, he had so many noms and awards for Shame, but when I saw he was not nominated for SAG, I knew his chance for Oscar nod was very slim.


 


Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah but we have some exceptions too. Like Jake who got all nods but the Oscar for Nightcrawler or Marion, who got all nods in 2013 and was snubbed at the Oscars. This year she didn't get big nods and got the Oscar one. Cooper didn't get any big one but the Oscars he did.
> 
> I don't know what happened to Shame though. He wasn't nominated because the right people didn't see it or because the buzz involved too much his genitals?



I did say "most", not all of them. It's just statistics. There are always exceptions. There are many reasons that he didn't get nominated that year. Fox Searchlight sending out the screener late which caused a lot of members didn't see it and the media focusing too much on his genitals are two of reasons.They don't have to be exclusive to each other. There are some other reasons too, such as the subject matter of the film is just not AMPAS cup of tea.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> I did say "most", not all of them. It's just statistics. There are always exceptions. There are many reasons that he didn't get nominated that year. Fox Searchlight sending out the screener late which caused a lot of members didn't see it and the media focusing too much on his genitals are two of reasons.They don't have to be exclusive to each other. There are some other reasons too, such as the subject matter of the film is just not AMPAS cup of tea.



Yeah but because of these exceptions I don't feel worried about getting some nods before the Oscar. It's possible to be nominated in the end depending on the competition, matter of the film and campaigning. Cooper did a lot of campaign late 2014, I knew he would get a nod, I didn't know who would be out though.

Thanks for the info about Shame, I wasn't aware of the screening part.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I've noticed several people here claiming that Alicia "name drops" Michael and speaks about him in interviews, implying she is somehow using him. I have never seen an interview where she does that. Unless someone can provide links to said interviews it is clear that they are mistaken or are making up these claims.

Here is the link to the much touted  W magazine interview from February:

http://www.wmagazine.com/people/celebrities/2015/03/alicia-vikander-actress/

She does not talk about Michael or their relationship. 

In the Net-a-Porter interview she makes it clear that she doesn't like talking about her private life, particularly her relationship. All she says is so many photos of her and Michael have been taken that it seems pointless to deny they are a couple. Why is that damning in any way? Is she supposed to pretend he isn't her boyfriend? And why should she in the face of so much evidence?? Neither of them has anything to hide. 

I know there will be no response to my request for links because no such interviews exist.


----------



## bhb2014

Let's Talk about good stuff! That short produced by Michael and Ridley Scott will screen at Venice on September 3rd. Telluride goes from 4th to 7th. Will he attend both or will he skip Venice? Ridley might be busy with The Martian too. What do you think?


----------



## bhb2014

Jed Kurzel, Justin's brother, is on composers watch list by Indiewire! He wrote for Snowtown, Macbeth, Slow West and now for AC. Awesome! 

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/on-the-rise-2015-15-composers-to-watch-20150825?page=2


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Let's Talk about good stuff! That short produced by Michael and Ridley Scott will screen at Venice on September 3rd. Telluride goes from 4th to 7th. Will he attend both or will he skip Venice? Ridley might be busy with The Martian too. What do you think?


yeah lets talk about stuff other the sickly looking famehoe Alicia trying to suck michael's fame and soul dry. I got my fix yesterday and now I am over that bore for a while now lol 

what is this short produced by Michael? never heard of it!!! If Michael doesnt have Macbeth or Jobs premiering at Venice then I doubt he will be there since he might be busy with Assassins. Cant wait to see his pics at Telluride and hear reviews about Jobs


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> yeah lets talk about stuff other the sickly looking famehoe Alicia trying to suck michael's fame and soul dry. I got my fix yesterday and now I am over that bore for a while now lol
> 
> what is this short produced by Michael? never heard of it!!! If Michael doesnt have Macbeth or Jobs premiering at Venice then I doubt he will be there since he might be busy with Assassins. Cant wait to see his pics at Telluride and hear reviews about Jobs



The short is directed by a guy who won a contest at Venice back in 2012 and Michael is the one who awarded him over there. He and Scott are executive producers I think. It will be screened out of competition at the festival. It makes sense to be there because everything started at Venice three years ago.

http://www.labiennale.org/en/calendar/cinema/orizzonti-short-films-2.html

Macbeth won't be in any Fall festival thanks to Harvey and Jobs will be at Telluride and London. Nothing in Venice for Michael, unless he attends the screening. I don't know if he will because he might be in US in early September or even busy will AC before heading to Telluride. Next week we'll have a better idea when lineup is revealed!


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Gleeson may be the only reason that I am interested in Star Wars. I think he is playing one of the bad guys right? It's just that the last three episodes with Portman and Christensen left such a bad taste in mouth. If I hear that it is amazing there is a good chance that I could be swayed.


gleeson and oscar for me hahaha.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> The short is directed by a guy who won a contest at Venice back in 2012 and Michael is the one who awarded him over there. He and Scott are executive producers I think. It will be screened out of competition at the festival. It makes sense to be there because everything started at Venice three years ago.
> 
> http://www.labiennale.org/en/calendar/cinema/orizzonti-short-films-2.html
> 
> Macbeth won't be in any Fall festival thanks to Harvey and Jobs will be at Telluride and London. Nothing in Venice for Michael, unless he attends the screening. I don't know if he will because he might be in US in early September or even busy will AC before heading to Telluride. Next week we'll have a better idea when lineup is revealed!


oh that short sounds cool!! Nice of Michael to help out other budding filmakers too


----------



## SusanBeach

miasharma said:


> oh thanks!! went over to the* lovely LSA *and read the translation provided by one the *lovely ladies*. OMG if AV stans here think that we are mean to Alicia, they should stay far away from LSA omg hahaha
> 
> ALSO, on fassytea, there is another cover that Alicia is gracing. Talks about how she landed the hottest role in UNCLE. hahahaha oopsies I think the mag was printed before that mess of a movie was released. I have second hand embarrassment for this girl, I dont even know how she handles all these messes. oh, and the mag mentions Michael, because you know Alicia is probably a nobody without Michael's name attached to hers.




If I understand you right you like the tone and language they use there and maybe you appreciate the way you can write as a poster in there. 
I´m very happy for the rules and moderaters here at PF


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> gleeson and oscar for me hahaha.



That's right,  Oscar! How could I forget! Hmmm, I may have to see this after all! LOL!


----------



## miasharma

SusanBeach said:


> If I understand you right you like the tone and language they use there and maybe you appreciate the way you can write as a poster in there.
> I´m very happy for the rules and moderaters here at PF


lol I described the font as a lovely lady for taking the time and going thru the trouble to translate that mess of an interview that Alicia gave to the Italian mag. 

Although I will say I spent some time lurking LSA yesterday and those ladies are BEYOND hilarious, some of those gifs are crazy funny. I especially liked their gifs when describing Alicia...I was doubled over laughing lol. They dont have a filter so they go full on with their opinions, good for them. Though I am not nearly as funny as those ladies, I will never fit in there so I will just keep posting here hahaha


----------



## bhb2014

Where was this?


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Where was this?


Venice.


----------



## PSawyer

Was this posted here?



> *Jack Reynor says fearless Fassbender 'owns' Macbeth*
> 
> Ahead of the release of _Macbeth_ in October, actor Jack Reynor has said he thinks his co-star Michael Fassbender has set a new standard with his performance as the Scottish leader in the Shakespearean adaptation.
> 
> In a new behind-the-scenes interview released by the makers of the film, Reynor, who plays Malcolm, said that Fassbender is not afraid of anything as a performer.
> 
> "_He dives in, and that's amazing, and that's exactly the way he's approached this project as well_," he said.
> 
> "_He owns the character so much; I think it'll be difficult for people not to picture Michael's face when they think of Macbeth after this film is released,"_ he added.


http://www.rte.ie/ten/news/2015/0825/723533-reynor-says-fearless-fassbender-owns-macbeth/


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Venice.



Thanks! They looked cute =) what's she up to now?


----------



## fashionm

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks! They looked cute =) what's she up to now?


She is on the FOX tv show "Sleepy Hollow"


----------



## bhb2014

fashionm said:


> She is on the FOX tv show "Sleepy Hollow"



Cool, is it good?


----------



## fashionm

bhb2014 said:


> Cool, is it good?


I don't watch it haha but the reception has been great so I guess it is! Good for her,she was good in "Shame"!


----------



## gingerglory

PSawyer said:


> Was this posted here?
> 
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/ten/news/2015/0825/723533-reynor-says-fearless-fassbender-owns-macbeth/



Thanks. I don't think it's been posted here before. Here is the actual video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwN8bwQUofw

Reynor also talked about his character, Justin, Marion and the movie as well. I like how passionate he was when he talked about this project and it's also very obvious that he admires Michael very much. 

The more I watch them talk about Macbeth, the more I hate Weinstein! I want to watch it on big screens and it deserves to be on big screen and be released nationwide!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> lol I described the font as a lovely lady for taking the time and going thru the trouble to translate that mess of an interview that Alicia gave to the Italian mag.
> 
> Although I will say I spent some time lurking LSA yesterday and those ladies are BEYOND hilarious, some of those gifs are crazy funny. I especially liked their gifs when describing Alicia...I was doubled over laughing lol. They dont have a filter so they go full on with their opinions, good for them. Though I am not nearly as funny as those ladies, I will never fit in there so I will just keep posting here hahaha




There's nothing messy about Alicia's interview with Grazia magazine, it's perfectly clear and whilst not scintillating stuff, it's a standard type of article.

Based on what I've seen I wouldn't describe the members of LSA as lovely or funny, but hey, horses for courses. Most of the stuff they write is untrue and vile; I feel sorry for them, they must have sad lives to be so hateful. Good thing there are other forums where things can be discussed in a more intelligent and mature way. Im sure Alicia's not bothered by the lies and gifs; she looks very mellow in the photos of her vacationing in Malta [emoji3]


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> There's nothing messy about Alicia's interview with Grazia magazine, it's perfectly clear and whilst not scintillating stuff, it's a standard type of article.
> 
> Based on what I've seen I wouldn't describe the members of LSA as lovely or funny, but hey, horses for courses. Most of the stuff they write is untrue and vile; I feel sorry for them, they must have sad lives to be so hateful. Good thing there are other forums where things can be discussed in a more intelligent and mature way. Im sure Alicia's not bothered by the lies and gifs; she looks very mellow in the photos of her vacationing in Malta [emoji3]



A lot of stuff on the Internet can seem untrue but then it turns out to be true, it has been done time and time again. Also it might be unfair to call someone's live sad when they are behind the anonymous cloak of the Internet, I wouldn't know how someone lives to call them sad. But I don't think sad people can drum up such funny gifs that's for sure lolol

What Malta pics?? I wanna see em! I couldn't find anything with a cursory Internet search, please post the links!

ETA I only saw the pics from Sweden fashion week and she looked sad and miserable. Are we sure she is still attached to Michael like a barnacle, she didn't look one bit happy. She did look mellow, like she took one too many Xanax and now doesn't know how to deal


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> A lot of stuff on the Internet can seem untrue but then it turns out to be true, it has been done time and time again. Also it might be unfair to call someone's live sad when they are behind the anonymous cloak of the Internet, I wouldn't know how someone lives to call them sad. But I don't think sad people can drum up such funny gifs that's for sure lolol
> 
> 
> 
> What Malta pics?? I wanna see em! I couldn't find anything with a cursory Internet search, please post the links!




Maybe, but a lot of stuff on the Internet is also untrue and remains untrue especially when it is the opinions of a group of people with a grudge. Each to his/her own but usually people who are hateful have deficiencies in their lives and happy people haven't got the time or motivation to feel so bitter. Many comedians are hilarious when they perform but are not happy people....

She looks mellow in the Malta photo and radiant at the premiere of the Ingrid Bergman film in Stockholm on Monday[emoji3] That's a strange thing to say that she is attached to Michael like a barnacle...She is his girlfriend so naturally he wants her with him whenever possible, it's great they can have quality time together between work commitments [emoji3]

There is a link to the Malta photos on Alicia's page if you are interested .


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Thanks. I don't think it's been posted here before. Here is the actual video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwN8bwQUofw
> 
> Reynor also talked about his character, Justin, Marion and the movie as well. I like how passionate he was when he talked about this project and it's also very obvious that he admires Michael very much.
> 
> The more I watch them talk about Macbeth, the more I hate Weinstein! I want to watch it on big screens and it deserves to be on big screen and be released nationwide!



Nice! But it must be a real dream for a young actor like Reynor to be in a film with Michael, Marion, Harris and Thewlis. What a treat! =) I'll never forget what Michael said about Marion: the BEST in business. I get why he cast her so fast in AC after they did Macbeth.

I hate Harvey but I let this clear here many times LOL


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> A lot of stuff on the Internet can seem untrue but then it turns out to be true, it has been done time and time again. Also it might be unfair to call someone's live sad when they are behind the anonymous cloak of the Internet, I wouldn't know how someone lives to call them sad. But I don't think sad people can drum up such funny gifs that's for sure lolol
> 
> What Malta pics?? I wanna see em! I couldn't find anything with a cursory Internet search, please post the links!
> 
> ETA I only saw the pics from Sweden fashion week and she looked sad and miserable. Are we sure she is still attached to Michael like a barnacle, she didn't look one bit happy. She did look mellow, like she took one too many Xanax and now doesn't know how to deal



There are no pics of Michael with AV in Malta, unless she asks her friends to post them again on Instagram like she did in Sweden in June, the same day she was confirmed in Bourne. And some people say she doesn't use him to get buzz (fans know he was/is in Malta). Unfortunately, for her awful PR team, real press couldn't care less about them, only fans of Michael like us LOL and they need to use Instagram to do so hahaha Or some tabloid, the same that talked about his affair with Marion. Score!


----------



## Lou9

This interview with Kate Winslet about Steve Jobs is mostly about Kate Winslet, but it sounds like she and Michael developed quite a rapport.

I still don't understand how Michael has developed a reputation for being hyper-Method. He's said several times he's not, at least not since drama school (that story Tom Hardy told about the wheelchair really seems to have stuck with people).


> *Fassbender is known to be quite Method. Was he always in character on set?*
> No, not in character. But hes on every single page of over 182 pages of dialogue. When youre playing a character whos talking and talking, pages and pages of dialogue without stopping, you have to be very respectful of how the other person works. If we had a very difficult scene to do, we would often find ourselves gravitating toward quiet corners of the set, and I would almost be the hovering henchman, making sure that we had as much space as we needed.



Poster:


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> This interview with Kate Winslet about Steve Jobs is mostly about Kate Winslet, but it sounds like she and Michael developed quite a rapport.
> 
> I still don't understand how Michael has developed a reputation for being hyper-Method. He's said several times he's not, at least not since drama school (that story Tom Hardy told about the wheelchair really seems to have stuck with people).
> 
> 
> Poster:



He has already talked about it, hasn't he? He's not a method actor, at least I don't think he is one. Or am I wrong? LOL I'm so happy he and Kate got on pretty well, who knows he doesn't do another film with her too? 

Wow, I like this poster! Thanks!


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> He has already talked about it, hasn't he? He's not a method actor, at least I don't think he is one. Or am I wrong? LOL I'm so happy he and Kate got on pretty well, who knows he doesn't do another film with her too?
> 
> Wow, I like this poster! Thanks!



Exactly, he's not method. But many reporters assume he is. As I said, the only reason I can think of for this (besides his admiration of Brando and Steve McQueen's comparison of him to Brando) is that story by Tom Hardy. Michael has clarified several times that he's not a method actor and doesn't really follow any prescribed way of acting, despite formal training.

I'm sure he'll get a lot of questions about it during this press tour for Steve Jobs.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

gingerglory said:


> The more I watch them talk about Macbeth, the more I hate Weinstein! I want to watch it on big screens and it deserves to be on big screen and be released nationwide!



This all day long... I want Macbeth to succeed, and I think it really could if the fat man would stop screwing with it. Why won't Harvey let Macbeth be great? Ugh. 




bhb2014 said:


> There are no pics of Michael with AV in Malta, *unless she asks her friends to post them again on Instagram like she did in Sweden in June, the same day she was confirmed in Bourne. And some people say she doesn't use him to get buzz* (fans know he was/is in Malta). Unfortunately, for her awful PR team, real press couldn't care less about them, only fans of Michael like us LOL and they need to use Instagram to do so hahaha Or some tabloid, the same that talked about his affair with Marion. Score!



LOL. I almost snorted out my coffee! But, it's funny 'cause it's true... and you know, with this Malta pic on her friend's insta that no one would've known about had her stans not brought it to everyone's attention, am I the only one reminded of all the Madalina pics she took with her blonde friend in places where everyone knew Michael was at the time? The ones that led to instagate. Like... is AV taking a page from Madalina's playbook (hilarious)? Is Fassy into groups? Why do they never seem to be in a vacationy spot alone? Fassy's latest girlfriends / hook-ups / what-have-you always seem to bring their friends with them. It's kind of weird, no?


----------



## Sbs187

Hello, long time lurker first time poster. 
I didn't follow Michael closely enough during the Madalina time so I've only heard bits and pieces of "Instagate". I'd love for someone to fill me in! She instagramed his address? Or what happened? Thanks!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Lou9 said:


> This interview with Kate Winslet about Steve Jobs is mostly about Kate Winslet, but it sounds like she and Michael developed quite a rapport.



Kate Winslet is the only thing I am remotely excited about when it comes to this Steve Jobs film. Her performance looks amazing. Sorry Fassy.

And they did a good job on the poster - it's got that Mac minimalism, and they were smart enough to use a pic of Fassy when he looks the most like Jobs, and a profile pic at that. Good job! Lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Exactly, he's not method. But many reporters assume he is. As I said, the only reason I can think of for this (besides his admiration of Brando and Steve McQueen's comparison of him to Brando) is that story by Tom Hardy. Michael has clarified several times that he's not a method actor and doesn't really follow any prescribed way of acting, despite formal training.
> 
> I'm sure he'll get a lot of questions about it during this press tour for Steve Jobs.



Please remind me of that story with Hardy. He said that Michael was a method actor? Yeah, I'm SURE he will be asked about this many times during Jobs press junket, God give him patience  When will Telluride announce its lineup? Next Thrusday?



> LOL. I almost snorted out my coffee! But, it's funny 'cause it's true... and you know, with this Malta pic on her friend's insta that no one would've known about had her stans not brought it to everyone's attention, am I the only one reminded of all the Madalina pics she took with her blonde friend in places where everyone knew Michael was at the time? The ones that led to instagate. Like... is AV taking a page from Madalina's playbook (hilarious)? Is Fassy into groups? Why do they never seem to be in a vacationy spot alone? Fassy's latest girlfriends / hook-ups / what-have-you always seem to bring their friends with them. It's kind of weird, no?



I wasn't here while he was dating Madalina. What did she do? LOL I remember one pic on her Instagram in which we could see Michael's beard at the time. But that's it. About travelling alone, many couples like doing it with friends and family, it's normal, nothing weird with that. What's weird for me is why Michael never acknowledged her and she's been doing that for months (mentioning she was in SF, CR, walking the red carpet in Cannes) and recently she finally confirmed they were a couple. What has he done? Because he would talk about Nicole and Zoe at least, I don't remember if he would talk about Maiko and Leasy though. The most recent ones he never bothered to mention either.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Sbs187 said:


> Hello, long time lurker first time poster.
> I didn't follow Michael closely enough during the Madalina time so I've only heard bits and pieces of "Instagate". I'd love for someone to fill me in! She instagramed his address? Or what happened? Thanks!



She took pics much like Thinking Man's Blake Lively Malta pics, of her and her friend and her hotel room and posted to instagram. She left the geotagging on so everyone could see exactly where she was... which showed Fassbender's Hackney address and also that of the hotel she (and most likely he) was staying at. Doh! She was shipped back to Romania the very next day. But, she got to keep Fassy's hat, so there's that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just to clarify, Alicia wasn't tagged in the Malta photos by her friend; it seems they emerged after the extremely anti AV person known as Fassy Tea found them and posted links. I'm sure it's hilarious to keep insisting that Alicia is using Michael and promoting their relationship but it's just not true. And their trips to Morocco, Nicaragua, Barcelona and San Sebastián appear to be just the two of them. So no weirdness at all. And these are just the places known about, there will be many many other locations and events where they've been together that nobody knows about. But still the conspiracies abound...even wedding guests get accused these days.... Ridiculous. And I'm STILL  waiting for links to interviews where Alicia talks about Michael and their relationship....LOL


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> About travelling alone, many couples like doing it with friends and family, it's normal, nothing weird with that.



All the time though? Because I don't think they were alone during that central America trip either. I just think it's weird to never be alone with your boyfriend, to _ always _ have your friends around. But, I guess if you need people to document it on Instagram for you...

Oh, and Telluride is Labor Day weekend, and Labor Day is the 7th, so the announcement would be the Thursday before that. If that's next Thursday, then yes.

Nevermind, it's Thursday Sept. 3. I can't do calendar math in my head, lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> All the time though? Because I don't think they were alone during that central America trip either. I just think it's weird to never be alone with your boyfriend, to _ always _ have your friends around. But, I guess if you need people to document it on Instagram for you...




Why don't you think they were alone in Central America? Of course they are alone a lot, they are only pictured together when someone else posts photos, usually when they've been at a social event like Midsummer, out clubbing or at a wedding etc. These events will only represent a brief insight into their lives and even then the people innocently posting photos are accused of some Vikassy conspiracy. They are allowed to socialise with their friends as a couple too just like other people.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> She took pics much like Thinking Man's Blake Lively Malta pics, of her and her friend and her hotel room and posted to instagram. She left the geotagging on so everyone could see exactly where she was... which showed Fassbender's Hackney address and also that of the hotel she (and most likely he) was staying at. Doh! She was shipped back to Romania the very next day. But, she got to keep Fassy's hat, so there's that.



But when would Madalina do that? In February, little before he dumped her? Or did she do stuff like that in the beginning too? 



> All the time though? Because I don't think they were alone during that central America trip either. I just think it's weird to never be alone with your boyfriend, to always have your friends around. But, I guess if you need people to document it on Instagram for you...
> 
> Oh, and Telluride is Labor Day weekend, and Labor Day is the 7th, so the announcement would be the Thursday before that. If that's next Thursday, then yes.



AV said she went to CR in an interview while Michael said he went to CR and Nicaragua. She was in LA when he was still enjoying his vacations in NGA so he was alone or with friends for a few days. I know that when they went to Morocco in April there was a big racing event over there so he probably went there while she was doing her photoshoot. But your argument makes a bit of sense indeed. IMO, they don't look happy together, maybe in the beginning but not now (my POV based on pics!), so it's always nice to bring more people so you don't have to be alone and bored together.

Excited for Telluride


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> This interview with Kate Winslet about Steve Jobs is mostly about Kate Winslet, but it sounds like she and Michael developed quite a rapport.
> 
> I still don't understand how Michael has developed a reputation for being hyper-Method. He's said several times he's not, at least not since drama school (that story Tom Hardy told about the wheelchair really seems to have stuck with people).
> 
> 
> Poster:



Thanks! How Kate got the role is really timing.The way she talked about it is also quite funny. It's always nice to hear that Michael has wonderful relationships with his co-star. 

I think besides Tom Hardys story, which by the way is really old and it happened in their drama school pre his career and journalists need to get over it, a lot of them also associate Hunger's role with him, for which he had to lose weight. However, Michael said many times that he is NOT a method actor. Maybe at the beginning he was into it as a student, but over the years he develops various ways that suit him.

I like the poster. Very simple and clean, just like iJobs.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

bhb2014 said:


> But when would Madalina do that? In February, little before he dumped her? Or did she do stuff like that in the beginning too?



She actually did stuff like that all along, before it even became public they were... whatever they were doing. Like, she took innocuous pics of her and her friend at some go karting place and posted them to instagram or Facebook or wherever way back in Nov, and then months later an article came out with MF at this same go karting place, with pics of him in the same car as her. By this time everyone knew about them, so of course people put it together and could deduce they'd been together for even longer than the first pap pics of them.  It was kind of brilliant, actually. 

It's too bad she's so thirsty for fame (hmm... Fassy has a type, it seems), because she'd be good at PR. Her whole social media & PR game was way more on point than AV's is, which is hilarious since she didn't really have an actual career to talk about and I suspect was doing most of it on her own. Her hustle game is strong. Lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> She actually did stuff like that all along, before it even became public they were... whatever they were doing. Like, she took innocuous pics of her and her friend at some go karting place and posted them to instagram or Facebook or wherever way back in Nov, and then months later an article came out with MF at this same go karting place, with pics of him in the same car as her. By this time everyone knew about them, so of course people put it together and could deduce they'd been together for even longer than the first pap pics of them.  It was kind of brilliant, actually.
> 
> It's too bad she's so thirsty for fame (hmm... Fassy has a type, it seems), because she'd be good at PR. Her whole social media & PR game was way more on point than AV's is, which is hilarious since she didn't really have an actual career to talk about and I suspect was doing most of it on her own. Her hustle game is strong. Lol.



Oooh, so AV learned from her then  Their moves are quite similar, the difference is that AV has a career and she can get rid of her "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" image if she wants to.

By the way, it was funny when Michael was at Le Grand Journal in Cannes and they showed the poster of Youth, with Madalina's *** appearing. I wonder what he thought when he saw that...LOL


----------



## mchris55

Last I heard MG was focusing on her acting. She mentioned getting another role in some film and was actively going to auditions, etc. Depending on the reaction to Youth, she could also be at the Oscars supporting her film as well.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> This interview with Kate Winslet about Steve Jobs is mostly about Kate Winslet, but it sounds like she and Michael developed quite a rapport.
> 
> I still don't understand how Michael has developed a reputation for being hyper-Method. He's said several times he's not, at least not since drama school (that story Tom Hardy told about the wheelchair really seems to have stuck with people).
> 
> 
> Poster:



This interview was great. Thanks! I like the poster as well. I humorously can't wait for the Sorkin interviews. Those should be very interesting.


----------



## gingerglory

mchris55 said:


> I humorously can't wait for the Sorkin interviews. Those should be very interesting.



Me too! I can't wait to hear him talk about working with Michael and eat his own words. btw, Michael already talked about him and called him a genius back in April when he promoted Slow West.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Me too! I can't wait to hear him talk about working with Michael and eat his own words. btw, Michael already talked about him and called him a genius back in April when he promoted Slow West.



Love Hollywood  In the next few months Michael will keep saying he's a genius and an amazing guy and Sorkin will say how much Michael is a big star and was the perfect choice to play Jobs. Just love this.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Last I heard MG was focusing on her acting. She mentioned getting another role in some film and was actively going to auditions, etc. Depending on the reaction to Youth, she could also be at the Oscars supporting her film as well.



Can you imagine if the Oscar repeats AMFAR?  Michael meets again all his exes in the same place? It will be fun! He had such a blast this year, it would be awesome to see him having fun again.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe, but a lot of stuff on the Internet is also untrue and remains untrue especially when it is the opinions of a group of people with a grudge. Each to his/her own but usually people who are hateful have deficiencies in their lives and happy people haven't got the time or motivation to feel so bitter. Many comedians are hilarious when they perform but are not happy people....
> 
> She looks mellow in the Malta photo and radiant at the premiere of the Ingrid Bergman film in Stockholm on Monday[emoji3] That's a strange thing to say that she is attached to Michael like a barnacle...She is his girlfriend so naturally he wants her with him whenever possible, it's great they can have quality time together between work commitments [emoji3]
> 
> There is a link to the Malta photos on Alicia's page if you are interested .


Thank you for directing me to that link! Yeah Alicia definitely looks really mellow (or high on xanax), especially for being in beautiful Malta. I really do wonder if she is taking barbiturates, because she always looks very sedated in her general expression. Maybe she has anxiety issues because of paparazzi persecution she talked about in that interview with Grazia.


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> This interview with Kate Winslet about Steve Jobs is mostly about Kate Winslet, but it sounds like she and Michael developed quite a rapport.
> 
> I still don't understand how Michael has developed a reputation for being hyper-Method. He's said several times he's not, at least not since drama school (that story Tom Hardy told about the wheelchair really seems to have stuck with people).
> 
> 
> Poster:


Love the poster. Michael really does remind me of Jobs there with taht turtle neck and those glasses!! Cant wait for this movie to come out!!!


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> LOL. I almost snorted out my coffee! But, it's funny 'cause it's true... and you know, with this Malta pic on her friend's insta that no one would've known about had her stans not brought it to everyone's attention, am I the only one reminded of all the Madalina pics she took with her blonde friend in places where everyone knew Michael was at the time? The ones that led to instagate. Like... is AV taking a page from Madalina's playbook (hilarious)? Is Fassy into groups? Why do they never seem to be in a vacationy spot alone? Fassy's latest girlfriends / hook-ups / what-have-you always seem to bring their friends with them. It's kind of weird, no?



did you ever hear theories that Alicia might actually be a lesbian and thats why she has zero chemistry with Michael. She always looks disgusted and bored when she is with her supposed boyfriend, or maybe thats just her natural face lol. I mean Alicia looks like a prepubescent boy and you know prepubescent boys are all hot for girls. Thats probably why she brings her girlfriends to trips with her man.

LOLOL Alicia wishes she was as good a troll as Madalina. Try as she might, Alicia can never surprass the level of famehoe-ing. Madalina brings it with the PR game, where is current Michael girlfriend is too boring and perhaps too stupid to play her PR right.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Last I heard MG was focusing on her acting. She mentioned getting another role in some film and was actively going to auditions, etc. Depending on the reaction to Youth, she could also be at the Oscars supporting her film as well.


Yeah wasnt she at Cannes to support one of her movies? was it Youth?

Sidenote: I think she is 26 or 27 (Cant be bothered to check ATM) which amazed me because I thought she was closer in age to Michael, maybe mid thirties lolol.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Thank you for directing me to that link! Yeah Alicia definitely looks really mellow (or high or xanax), especially for being in beautiful Malta. I really do wonder if she is taking barbiturates, because she always looks very sedated in her general expression. Maybe she has anxiety issues because of paparazzi persecution she talked about in that interview with Grazia.



She always looks happy when she's with her friends. Next to Michael she has a cold smile or a bored face. Same for him. Alone, he looks miserable with her, when he's drunk or partying or having fun with other friends around, he's all smiles. That's how I see things.

I still don't know what London paparazzi's pics Grazia's interview was talking about. They never did staged pics over there, only in Australia, Monaco and New York. Montreal GP was in a not very famous website so I doubt many people saw that (and they didn't do any PDA over there, they seemed buddies just like in that wedding and that concert in Canada). The rest was friends and fans pics published on social networks that only we are aware of LOL But maybe that's enough for their PR teams anyway.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Yeah wasnt she at Cannes to support one of her movies? was it Youth?
> 
> Sidenote: I think she is 26 or 27 (Cant be bothered to check ATM) which amazed me because I thought she was closer in age to Michael, maybe mid thirties lolol.



Madalina is AV's age, I think she has just turned 27. But yeah, she looks 30 or something. Not Michael's age (and he looks over 40), please! 

After Youth, her next film will be Smitten, by Oscar-winner Barry Morrow. And I think she has a leading role in it. She appears on the poster of Youth, although her name is out hahaha

http://mylifeincinema.tumblr.com/post/127653493515/a-cropped-layout-edit-of-the-new-youth-poster


----------



## bhb2014

WHY is this account still on? The person is pretending to be Michael and nothing happens. Now the user commented on a post by Steve Jobs page as him, saying "I'm so excited for everyone to see". 

https://instagram.com/p/62kNAsgD35/?taken-by=stevejobsfilm

Or is this account real? If it is, they have to put a verified mark in it.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> This interview with Kate Winslet about Steve Jobs is mostly about Kate Winslet, but it sounds like she and Michael developed quite a rapport.
> 
> I still don't understand how Michael has developed a reputation for being hyper-Method. He's said several times he's not, at least not since drama school (that story Tom Hardy told about the wheelchair really seems to have stuck with people).
> 
> 
> Poster:


Yes,she was already saying nice things about him during the promotion of A Little Chaos. I'm very happy to see them working together. 
Jared Leto is an actor who likes to be considered hyper-method..  Michael is quite the opposite,reading what he says about his acting process.

I like the poster,it's very simple,mimimalist.


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> *All the time though*? Because I don't think they were alone during that central America trip either. I just think it's weird *to never be alone with your boyfriend,* to _ always _ have your friends around. But, I guess if you need people to document it on Instagram for you...


They were actually spotted alone in NYC,London,Sweden,Spain,Australia (a music festival among the other things )..  so it's not true. 
Also,I don't see anything strange in a midsummer party with more than two persons..   or a dinner  with friends. 



Kyoko Karenina said:


> LOL. I almost snorted out my coffee! But, it's funny 'cause it's true... and you know, with this Malta pic on her friend's insta *that no one would've known about had her stans not brought it to everyone's attention*, am I the only one reminded of all the Madalina pics she took with her blonde friend in places where everyone knew Michael was at the time? The ones that led to instagate.


The pics in Sweden were posted by a fake account which followed the private account of one of her friends,who probably thought  it was Michael's  personal account.
The Malta pic was posted by the fassytea tumblr...  I wouldn't call her an  "AV stan"... so none of her "stans" brought the pic to your attention... 
If people don't have better things to do than stalking accounts related to her or her friends,it's not her fault. But  these are "details".



bhb2014 said:


> AV said she went to CR in an interview while Michael said he went to CR and Nicaragua. She was in LA when he was still enjoying his vacations in NGA so he was alone or with friends for a few days.


She was in Nicaragua too. It was mentioned by a journalist who called her while she was there.


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> T
> The Malta pic was posted by the fassytea tumblr...  I wouldn't call her an  "AV stan"... so none of her "stans" brought the pic to your attention...
> If people don't have better things to do than stalking accounts related to her or her friends,it's not her fault. But  these are "details".



I think Kyoko Karenina meant bringing this threads attention to the Malta pics. Pearly Queen first mentioned them here, I hadnt heard of them being found before she mentioned it. And upon asking her, she directed me to the link posted on Alicia's appreciation thread. I think that is why Kyoko mentioned "AV stan". It if werent for the stan, ladies on this forum may not have found the malta pics!!

**I dont actually know what Kyoko was thinking, but that is what I got out of her post  lol


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> They were actually spotted alone in NYC,London,Sweden,Spain,Australia (a music festival among the other things )..  so it's not true.
> Also,I don't see anything strange in a midsummer party with more than two people..   or a dinner  with friends.
> 
> 
> The pics in Sweden were posted by a fake account which followed the private account of one of her friends,who probably thought  it was Michael's  personal account.
> The Malta pic was posted by the fassytea tumblr...  I wouldn't call her an  "AV stan"... so none of her "stans" brought the pic to your attention...
> If people don't have better things to do than stalking accounts related to her or her friends,it's not her fault. But  these are "details".
> 
> 
> She was in Nicaragua too. It was mentioned by a journalist who called her while she was there.



What journalist please? Because Star Magazine doesn't count, they make up a lot of stuff, including Michael's affair with Marion LOL And why didn't she tell she was there too? Words are just words, especially coming from a journalist, not AV herself. And she only mentioned Costa Rica, never Nicaragua. So I rather hear from AV's mouth that she was in NGA and so far she only mentioned CR, sorry. Michael mentioned both, why didn't her? 

And Morgane, please, her friends let @michaelfassbenderofficial account follow them because they know their pics will be eventually shared. Come on! If AV really wanted to be private (and she can because she's not very famous and even Michael, who is one million times more famous, can go under radar) she wouldn't allow her friends to post private pics of her and Michael knowing a fake account follows them. And they know it's fake, they know Michael personally and he would tell them if it was fake. Or, you know, maybe his PR team hasn't shut down that account on purpose, to let it posts private pics of him with AV. Awards season is coming and they need to use their relationship to be on the spotlight. But that's just conspiracy.

Anyway, it doesn't make any sense to allow fan accounts follow them unless they WANT their pics to be shared. Like I've said many times, big gossip websites couldn't care less about AV and Michael, unless they do staged pics like they did in AUS, NY and Monaco. So...let's invest on social networks! And it's working with us fans, here we are talking about it.

And they were spotted many times in GROUP, much more than alone in Sweden, London, NY, AUS. You know that pretty well. Mid-summer party, in which Michael looked like a grandfather among children, those weird paps pics in a restaurant in Stockolm with other people, friend's wedding in London with a bunch of women, surfing and hanging out in a famous beach in AUS, going out on his b-day in NY with friends...of course they can go out alone, they're a couple, but MOST of the times they were spotted hanging out with other people (walking on the street doesn't count, they were either leaving or arriving from somewhere).

EDIT: Fassy Tea mentioned Malta's Instagram post late yesterday AFTER an anonymus source sent a link to that account. I wonder who was that source...the pics has zero tags, how the hell did an ordinary person found that unless she followed that user? It could have been an AV fan as much as a Michael's fan.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> She always looks happy when she's with her friends. Next to Michael she has a cold smile or a bored face. Same for him. Alone, he looks miserable with her, when he's drunk or partying or having fun with other friends around, he's all smiles. That's how I see things.
> 
> I still don't know what *London paparazzi's pics Grazia's interview was talking about. *They never did staged pics over there, only in Australia, Monaco and New York. Montreal GP was in a not very famous website so I doubt many people saw that (and they didn't do any PDA over there, they seemed buddies just like in that wedding and that concert in Canada). The rest was friends and fans pics published on social networks that only we are aware of LOL But maybe that's enough for their PR teams anyway.



I dont remember reading about London pics but I was just skimming the translated stuff, not reading it properly. Maybe the magazine was referring to that 4 part IG pic?? Or maybe her PR just messed up hahahah I hope no one got hit with a Louis heel for that mistake lol


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> WHY is this account still on? The person is pretending to be Michael and nothing happens. Now the user commented on a post by Steve Jobs page as him, saying "I'm so excited for everyone to see".
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/62kNAsgD35/?taken-by=stevejobsfilm
> 
> Or is this account real? If it is, they have to put a verified mark in it.



That's not him. It's kind of laughable that that account tries to pretend to be him. I will see this as this person's attempt to trick the official Jobs account to believe it's Michael himself. You know the marketing staff who is taking charge of the Jobs account could fall for it just like Singer did.

There is not ONE single original picture from that account. The most recent one is just screenshots from XFC behind the scenes. I can't imagine Michael does that in the middle of preparing filming AC. He has way more and better things to do.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> WHY is this account still on? The person is pretending to be Michael and nothing happens. Now the user commented on a post by Steve Jobs page as him, saying "I'm so excited for everyone to see".
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/62kNAsgD35/?taken-by=stevejobsfilm
> 
> Or is this account real? If it is, they have to put a verified mark in it.


this account isnt Michael's as far as I know...it just looks fake since none of the pics ever posted are original, they are all stolen from other IG accounts.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> That's not him. It's kind of laughable that that account tries to pretend to be him. I will see this as this person's attempt to trick the official Jobs account to believe it's Michael himself. You know the marketing staff who is taking charge of the Jobs account could fall for it just like Singer did.
> 
> There is not ONE single original picture from that account. The most recent one is just screenshots from XFC behind the scenes. I can't imagine Michael does that in the middle of preparing filming AC. He has way more and better things to do.



I also can't imagine him posting on social networks LOL He's busy with AC and he would never post private pics with AV, otherwise he would be quite contradictory since he prefers to be discrete the best he can when it comes to relationships.

It's just weird that they had many pics and they recently deleted all of them. What happened? I thought this account was going to admit it's not official but now I saw it commenting as Michael on Jobs page. Jeez!


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> What journalist please? Because Star Magazine doesn't count, they make up a lot of stuff, including Michael's affair with Marion LOL And why didn't she tell she was there too? Words are just words, especially coming from a journalist, not AV herself. And she only mentioned Costa Rica, never Nicaragua. So I rather hear from AV's mouth that she was in NGA and so far she only mentioned CR, sorry. Michael mentioned both, why didn't her?


Elle UK,if I'm not wrong. It was a short interview. You can find it in her thread. 


> And  they know it's fake, they know Michael personally and he would tell them if it was fake. Or, you know, maybe his PR team hasn't shut down that account on purpose, to let it posts private pics of him with AV.


There are many people who think it's his personal account,and it's possible that her friend thought it was real because it was used to tag other pics by one of their friends in SF,if I remember well.


> Awards season is coming and they need to use their relationship to be on the spotlight.


I don't know how it's possible using instagram.. but I've already said what I think,so let's agree to disagree. 



> And they were spotted many times in GROUP, much more than alone in Sweden, London, NY, AUS. You know that pretty well. Mid-summer party, in which Michael looked like a grandfather among children, those weird paps pics in a restaurant in Stockolm with other people, friend's wedding in London with a bunch of women, surfing and hanging out in a famous beach in AUS, going out on his b-day in NY with friends...of course they can go out alone, they're a couple, but MOST of the times they were spotted hanging out with other people (not walking on the street).


I was talking about twitter sightings posted here and  pics posted on instagram where they were not aware of being photographed,so it's not true that they are *never* spotted alone.



> EDIT: Fassy Tea mentioned Malta's Instagram post late yesterday AFTER an anonymus source sent a link to that account. I wonder who was that source...the pics has zero tags, how the hell did an ordinary person found that unless she followed that user? It could have been an AV fan as much as a Michael's fan.


It's not an "ordinary person".. of course. It's someone who spends time stalking accounts related to her and her friends,since there are actually pics from her friends' accounts around the web. I'm not surprised because it's what many "ordinary people" do on  facebook and instagram.


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> It's just weird that they had many pics and they recently deleted all of them. What happened? I thought this account was going to admit it's not official but now I saw it commenting as Michael on Jobs page. Jeez!



Yeah that's what I noticed last time and wondered what they are up to now. Apparently go on being an impostor.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> That's not him. It's kind of laughable that that account tries to pretend to be him. I will see this as this person's attempt to trick the official Jobs account to believe it's Michael himself. *You know the marketing staff who is taking charge of the Jobs account could fall for it just like Singer did.*
> 
> There is not ONE single original picture from that account. The most recent one is just screenshots from XFC behind the scenes. I can't imagine Michael does that in the middle of preparing filming AC. He has way more and better things to do.


People see "michaelfassbenderofficial" and think it's his real account. But If many pics have been deleted,I don't see this happening again.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> I think Kyoko Karenina meant bringing this threads attention to the Malta pics. Pearly Queen first mentioned them here, I hadnt heard of them being found before she mentioned it. And upon asking her, she directed me to the link posted on Alicia's appreciation thread. I think that is why Kyoko mentioned "AV stan". It if werent for the stan, ladies on this forum may not have found the malta pics!!
> 
> **I dont actually know what Kyoko was thinking, but that is what I got out of her post  lol



Yes, this is along the lines of what I was thinking.



Morgane said:


> It's not an "ordinary person".. of course. It's someone who spends time stalking accounts related to her and her friends,since there are actually pics from her friends' accounts around the web.



I bet it's the same someone who likes to tag pictures of just her with #MichaelFassbender. After all, there is no "Alicia Tea" blog for them to tip off. How else will they get the pics and information out? Lol.


----------



## bhb2014

> Morgane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elle UK,if I'm not wrong. It was a short interview. You can find it in her thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, thanks. I rather hear from AV's mouth, not a journalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many people who think it's his personal account,and it's possible that her friend thought it was real because it was used to tag other pics by one of their friends in SF,if I remember well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but her friends, who actually KNOW him, would know that. Sorry, I don't believe they didn't know it was fake and let it follow them. I can't. That account knows everything about Michael's whereabouts, it's bizarre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about twitter sightings posted here and  pics posted on instagram where they were not aware of being photographed,so it's not true that they are *never* spotted alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh now I get it. Of course they have been alone before but I, particularly, only saw pics of them actually alone while taking a walk together. When having fun and chillin somewhere, they were always with other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not an "ordinary person".. of course. It's someone who spends time stalking accounts related to her and her friends,since there are actually pics from her friends' accounts around the web. I'm not surprised because it's what many "ordinary people" do on  facebook and instagram.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And this "ordinary" person can be either a Fassy fan or an AV fan. Or their friends. Fassy Tea receives mostly anonymus messages, it could be anyone. So let's not assume it was a hater who mentioned that pic


----------



## Morgane

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Yes, this is along the lines of what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it's the same someone who likes to tag pictures of just her with #MichaelFassbender. After all, there is no "Alicia Tea" blog for them to tip off. How else will they get the pics and information out? Lol.



Yes,"along the lines"...
It's a public account.. and if you're saying that he has not that kind of fans who spend time on instagram stalking accounts like many "ordinary people" do with  their friends' accounts on facebook and instagram... let's agree to disagree. It's very easy to find accounts among followers,tags,friends.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> People see "michaelfassbenderofficial" and think it's his real account. But If many pics have been deleted,I don't see this happening again.



Hopefully.


----------



## Morgane

> Yeah but her friends, who actually KNOW him, would know that. Sorry, I don't believe they didn't know it was fake and let it follow them. I can't. That account knows everything about Michael's whereabouts, it's bizarre


Michael actually didn't know either... at least some months ago,when he was in SF. I remember very well that among the comments of one of those SF pics posted here,someone asked if the account was real and his friend replied that Michael didn't know...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Elle UK,if I'm not wrong. It was a short interview. You can find it in her thread.
> 
> There are many people who think it's his personal account,and it's possible that her friend thought it was real because it was used to tag other pics by one of their friends in SF,if I remember well.
> 
> I don't know how it's possible using instagram.. but I've already said what I think,so let's agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> I was talking about twitter sightings posted here and  pics posted on instagram where they were not aware of being photographed,so it's not true that they are *never* spotted alone.
> 
> 
> It's not an "ordinary person".. of course. It's someone who spends time stalking accounts related to her and her friends,since there are actually pics from her friends' accounts around the web. I'm not surprised because it's what many "ordinary people" do on  facebook and instagram.




Yes, I've seen photos of the two alone together that haven't been copied on this or other forums. I've also seen many tweets from restaurant waiters or other diners saying they were alone together, sometimes  "making out", especially in London. As I explained earlier the only photos posted of them are done so innocently by friends at social events such as Midsummer, clubbing, weddings etc, in much the same way as the majority of people. It is said photos of them alone in the street don't count (?) so it follows that only photos of them alone together at home will be accepted....and only the two of them could post such photos, and that's not going to happen! Unless Fassytea or one of her stalkers manages to track them down and train a camera through the window, LOL. Joking aside, even that wouldn't be acceptable, another theory to "explain" them would be thought up. Anyone who contributes confirmation of them as a couple, even a reference to it, is also part of a conspiracy too; Alicia's friends, Michael's friends, wedding guests, AV stans etc etc. Now there are suggestions that Alicia is on drugs or is a lesbian being touted around the web. All these theories and conspiracies get increasingly ridiculous, but I guess they have to as people struggle to find ways of explaining why Michael and Alicia are together. The most obvious one, that they are a genuine couple, is not an option naturally.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Michael actually didn't know either... at least some months ago,when he was in SF. I remember very well that among the comments of one of those SF pics posted here,someone asked if the account was real and his friend replied that Michael didn't know...



This account exists since before TLBO started shooting if I'm not mistaken. If his Team didn't aware him about it until now, ONE year later, they are as awful as AV's Pr Team. Since I don't believe in that, I rather believe AV and her friends know this account is fake. They all have Private accounts, they are not dumb enough to let a fake fan account follow them and have Access to their pics unless they actually wanted that to happen.

But we believe in what we wanna believe =) we agree to disagree.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, *I've seen photos of the two alone together that haven't been copied on this or other forums*. I've also seen many tweets from restaurant waiters or other diners saying they were alone together, sometimes  "making out", especially in London. As I explained earlier the only photos posted of them are done so innocently by friends at social events such as Midsummer, clubbing, weddings etc, in much the same way as the majority of people. It is said photos of them alone in the street don't count (?) so it follows that only photos of them alone together at home will be accepted....and only the two of them could post such photos, and that's not going to happen! Unless Fassytea or one of her stalkers manages to track them down and train a camera through the window, LOL. Joking aside, even that wouldn't be acceptable, another theory to "explain" them would be thought up. Anyone who contributes confirmation of them as a couple, even a reference to it, is also part of a conspiracy too; Alicia's friends, Michael's friends, wedding guests, AV stans etc etc. Now there are suggestions that *Alicia is on drugs or is a lesbian *being touted around the web. All these theories and conspiracies get increasingly ridiculous, but I guess they have to as people struggle to find ways of explaining why Michael and Alicia are together. The most obvious one, that they are a genuine couple, is not an option naturally.



If only you have seen those private pics and none of the ordinary posters have, then you cant blame us for saying that those two are never together alone, can you? I know you know them personally and the rest of us dont. 

Now in all seriousness and respectfully, you have said it before numerous times that whatever is said on here in no way impacts Alicia or Michael or their relationship. So what does it matter what is said on here? This is a celebrity forum and from what I understand we can discuss the celebrity's career and private lives (including gossip, rumors, facts, fanfiction etc etc). As long as we are respectful to other posters, which I will admit I have been beyond catty to some posters here which I am not proud of, we are allowed to post opinions, what we think and what we believe. This isnt a news site, nothing on here has to be accurate or fact checked. Yeah it maybe mean or rude or crass to celebrities but who cares, its a celeb forum. 

Not a catty post, just wanted to write what I genuinely feel. I know you feel a certain way about Vikassy because you know them, but a lot of people dont know them personally and will choose to believe one opinion or other, and they wont change it no matter what anyone says. 

Okay done, I only said all of this in peace (I know we have had our fair share of disagreements in the past and its gotten a bit ugly lol). I know I wont change my tone and opinions of Vikassy and neither will you, and neither of us should have to apologize for that  

PS being a lesbian isnt bad or negative thing. One of my best friends is bisexual, she dates both genders but is happier with women.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> If only you have seen those private pics and none of the ordinary posters have, then you cant blame us for saying that those two are never together alone, can you? I know you know them personally and the rest of us dont.
> 
> Now in all seriousness and respectfully, you have said it before numerous times that whatever is said on here in no way impacts Alicia or Michael or their relationship. So what does it matter what is said on here? This is a celebrity forum and from what I understand we can discuss the celebrity's career and private lives (including gossip, rumors, facts, fanfiction etc etc). As long as we are respectful to other posters, which I will admit I have been beyond catty to some posters here which I am not proud of, we are allowed to post opinions, what we think and what we believe. This isnt a news site, nothing on here has to be accurate or fact checked. Yeah it maybe mean or rude or crass to celebrities but who cares, its a celeb forum.
> 
> Not a catty post, just wanted to write what I genuinely feel. I know you feel a certain way about Vikassy because you know them, but a lot of people dont know them personally and will choose to believe one opinion or other, and they wont change it no matter what anyone says.
> 
> Okay done, I only said all of this in peace (I know we have had our fair share of disagreements in the past and its gotten a bit ugly lol). I know I wont change my tone and opinions of Vikassy and neither will you, and neither of us should have to apologize for that
> 
> PS being a lesbian isnt bad. One of my best friends is bisexual, she dates both genders but is happier with women.



And who said she's telling the true? We all know she is friends with AV and knows Michael and because of that I take everything she says with a grain of salt. They never seemed a really passionate couple in staged pics for paps or fans pics without noticing them, they are as cold as ice. I don't believe in anything she just said. Zero.

But I agree with you. If some fans wanna believe in these stories (for me fan fiction) good for them. They have the right and they can disagree with us. Let's just keep conversation respectful =)


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> *And who said she's telling the true? We all know she is friends with AV and knows Michael and because of that I take everything she says with a grain of salt.* They never seemed a really passionate couple in staged pics for paps or fans pics without noticing them, they are as cold as ice. I don't believe in anything she just said. Zero.
> 
> But I agree with you. If some fans wanna believe in these stories (for me fan fiction) good for them. They have the right and they can disagree with us. Let's just keep conversation respectful =)



Personallly, I don't think she actually knows them, either. I'd take not only a grain of salt, but a gigantic block of it.

I do hope the Star tabloid is true (about a breakup). One could only hope that Fassy would start dating non-fame seeking actresses at some point. The last two years of his dating history have been a publicity seeking nightmare (MG and AV most notably).


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> Personallly, I don't think she actually knows them, either. I'd take not only a grain of salt, but a gigantic block of it.
> 
> I do hope the Star tabloid is true (about a breakup). One could only hope that Fassy would start dating non-fame seeking actresses at some point. The last two years of his dating history have been a publicity seeking nightmare (MG and AV most notably).


hahahahahaha my personal favorite was GODDESS NAOMI in between the two fame hoes. Could you imagine if Naomi and Michael had a baby together?? That child would be the gingeriest, feistiest, fiercest thing on the block!!

But yeah agree with you, as soon as the mess with AV is done, I want Michael to start dating someone respectable soon. Nicole was a nice choice. Maybe Lupita? she is beautiful and gorgeous...


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> hahahahahaha my personal favorite was GODDESS NAOMI in between the two fame hoes. Could you imagine if Naomi and Michael had a baby together?? That child would be the gingeriest, feistiest, fiercest thing on the block!!
> 
> But yeah agree with you, as soon as the mess with AV is done, *I want Michael to start dating someone respectable soon. Nicole was a nice choice. Maybe Lupita? she is beautiful and gorgeous...*



Oh absolutely agree! Yes, I don't have anything against working actresses as girlfriends, but I'd much prefer one that didn't have such notions of being big time famous, and being an "it" girl. Not that Nicole and Lupita aren't ambitious, but they don't use their relationships to achieve that - just their work. Someone who is more secure in their position as an actress, and demands less PR adulation.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> And who said she's telling the true? We all know she is friends with AV and knows Michael and because of that I take everything she says with a grain of salt. They never seemed a really passionate couple in staged pics for paps or fans pics without noticing them, they are as cold as ice. I don't believe in anything she just said. Zero.
> 
> But I agree with you. If some fans wanna believe in these stories (for me *fan fiction*) good for them. They have the right and they can disagree with us. Let's just keep conversation respectful =)



The multiple tweets about them making out in restaurants sounds a bit (actually a lot) teenager fan-fiction to me but fanfiction is definitely allowed on this forum so its all good. Fan fiction never did anybody any harm haha


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> The multiple tweets about them making out in restaurants sounds a bit (actually a lot) teenager fan-fiction to me but fanfiction is definitely allowed on this forum so its all good. Fan fiction never did anybody any harm haha




I didn't say there were multiple tweets about them making out, I said there were multiple tweets about them being alone together INCLUDING ones where they were making out. Obviously that has to be fanfic, everyone who writes anything positive about them is a liar or conspirator. I guess the random people who saw them at the Testament of Youth premiere, random eye witnesses and journalists, and commented about their PDA and how loving they are were also writing fanfic? The French guy who saw Michael "kissing his lovely Alicia" in Cannes too? 

Also I didn't say there was anything negative about being a lesbian, but why say it when it is clearly not true unless you are using it to label Alicia in some way? Now that and much of the other "theories" that abound these days fits into the fanfic category.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I think I've made my views on gossip mags and blogs clear before - they are mainly innuendo and rubbish. If they had broken up well that's a shame but it happens all the time between couples and doesn't mean their relationship was in any way less genuine. However I'm sure the supposed "break up" story will turn out to be nothing more than a rehash of the other story around 3 weeks ago, which turned out to be just someone on a gossip blog called Kaiser's opinion. Since then Michael and Alicia attended a friend's wedding together, were seen in London together and there are now photos showing Alicia has been in Malta until last weekend.

But if gossip sites are to be given a hearing, here's another one that contradicts the Star report; it claims Michael was with Alicia in Stockholm on Tuesday at an after party during Sweden's Fashion Week.

http://royalgraffiti.com/alicia-vik...week-secret-after-party-w-michael-fassbender/


----------



## PSawyer

New poster of Macbeth:




*Source:* http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=45228


----------



## bhb2014

Wow, amazing. I get all the fuzz on social networks! Can't wait!


----------



## mchris55

PSawyer said:


> New poster of Macbeth:
> 
> View attachment 3109897
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=45228



Fantastic! I see a Studiocanal label so I guess this is the European poster. Why doesn't this surprise me, cough?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Macbeth is one of my favourite works by Shakespeare along with Twelfth Night and King Lear. I can't wait to see Marion and Michael do it justice.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Macbeth is one of my favourite works by Shakespeare along with Twelfth Night and King Lear. I can't wait to see Marion and Michael do it justice.




Can't wait to see Macbeth! There have been several private screenings in London recently and all the feedback has been glowing. Only 4 weeks and 3 days to the UK premiere [emoji2] Personally I would love to see Michael play Iago in Othello, think he'd be brilliant [emoji3]


----------



## miasharma

PSawyer said:


> New poster of Macbeth:
> 
> View attachment 3109897
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=45228



Nice!! Marion looks beautiful and Michael looks scary lol. Keeping my fingers crossed that numb nuts Harvey will do a wide release in America so we get a chance to see this movie!! So excited!


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> I didn't say there were multiple tweets about them making out, I said there were multiple tweets about them being alone together INCLUDING ones where they were making out. Obviously that has to be fanfic, everyone who writes anything positive about them is a liar or conspirator. I guess the random people who saw them at the Testament of Youth premiere, random eye witnesses and journalists, and commented about their PDA and how loving they are were also writing fanfic? The French guy who saw Michael "kissing his lovely Alicia" in Cannes too?
> 
> Also I didn't say there was anything negative about being a lesbian, but why say it when it is clearly not true unless you are using it to label Alicia in some way? Now that and much of the other "theories" that abound these days fits into the fanfic category.



I don't know that bore AV on a personal level so I don't what she clearly is or isn't. I wrote the lesbian comment because I thought maybe that explains her miserable face around Michael. They were my thoughts. Maybe she just has that little boy miserable face naturally but I don't know that clearly either. 
That was all the point of my last long post but you clearly didn't bother with it so I guess I wasted my time for nothing


----------



## Lou9

Wow, even MTV has an article up about the new Macbeth poster, calling Michael the 'sexiest Macbeth ever.'

*throws something at Harvey*


----------



## gingerglory

mchris55 said:


> Fantastic! I see a Studiocanal label so I guess this is the European poster. Why doesn't this surprise me, cough?



It's gorgeous! Michael's eyes are beautiful. I also noticed an Amazon Prime label. Does this mean they also have the right of online streaming in Europe? I thought that's just for North America.

Also, go on throwing something at Harvey ******* Weinstein.


----------



## bhb2014

It does not gave Weinstein label does it? I think it's just the European poster. And we can't forget this is. TWC Radius release, not Weinstein Company. Maybe Amazon will stream it everywhere, not only in America.

I just loved it! Everything that comes out about Macbeth people like it and give it buzz. I am very excited! I hope people watch it at least, even though I would love to see this film getting some recognition if it's indeed good as critics say. Waiting for a new trailer!


----------



## bhb2014

Omg! Posted on Yahoo today. Shooting in Spain, UK and Malta, starting on Monday!


----------



## mollie12

I....don't understand why any production would want an image like that to be a part of their promotional materials.   It doesn't look a cinema costume?  Just a revamp of the video game.  And they _shouldn't_ be copying the game, but reinterpreting it.  Not to mention that it doesn't look like Michael.  And it's cheap.  

Just more evidence that his career stinks right now.


----------



## bhb2014

I like it. They won't copy the game, it's an original story that will respect the source material. Exactly how I think it should be. And many friends of mine who love the game find it cool to tell a new story as long as the game structure is kept. And I don't think this image is cheap, it is pretty cool.


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> Omg! Posted on Yahoo today. Shooting in Spain, UK and Malta.



Wow that's fast! I see Ubisoft is in the game to create buzz for the film right from the beginning! Good for them. The principle filming starts Monday. He plays a brand new character Callum Lynch. Looks promising. And I see they darken his color. Normally,Michael is really pale.

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/assassins-creed-first-look-heres-michael-127715456582.html


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> I like it. They won't copy the game, it's an original story that will respect the source material. Exactly how I think it should be. And many friends of mine who love the game find it cool to tell a new story as long as the game structure is kept. And I don't think this image is cheap, it is pretty cool.



I agree. If you enlarge the pic, you can see all the details of his costume. It's very detailed and efficient.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Wow that's fast! I see Ubisoft is in the game to create buzz for the film right from the beginning! Good for them. The principle filming starts Monday. He plays a brand new character Callum Lynch. Looks promising. And I see they darken his color. Normally,Michael is really pale.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/assassins-creed-first-look-heres-michael-127715456582.html



Yes, Michael is probably in Malta then and he already used his costumes, which is awesome  I wonder if the cast will be there too or if he'll only meet them in London and Spain. Guess he was in Spain earlier this year checking locations too, besides that racing event in Morocco (I'm just assuming he went there while AV was doing her photoshoot). I really loved how detailed the outfit is, the more gamers recognize the character the better IMO. I hope the script and direction don't fail to honor the original source because Hitman didn't and it flopped (and the story isn't that cool tbh).


----------



## mollie12

Here's what I mean guys.   This site's core readership is exactly the demographic audience that should/would usually be most interested in a movie adaptation of this game and they think it looks like cosplay.  Not impressive or interesting in the least bit.


----------



## mchris55

It looks good to me!!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Here's what I mean guys.   This site's core readership is exactly the demographic audience that should/would usually be most interested in a movie adaptation of this game and they think it looks like cosplay.  Not impressive or interesting in the least bit.



I get what you mean. Same way I don't like him doing Jobs, you don't like him in AC. It's fine 

But the guy who wrote it already dislikes the game, although he liked the costume. So if he at least liked the costume, I'm happy. If he's already dooming the film based on the fact he's not a fan of the games and the plot of the film, I can't even think about what he'll say when the movie comes out next year LOL



> Here it is, our first look at Michael Fassbender in Assassin's Creed. He's playing a character named Callum Lynch who is new to the series (which is now up to 489 video games), but who is part of the same terrible conceit as in every entry. Yes, it's now confirmed that in this film Fassbender will unlock the genetic memories of his ancestor, Aguilar, in 15th century Spain and use them - and the brain training he receives - to fight bad guys in the modern day.
> 
> For me the modern day stuff is always death in the Assassin's Creed games, especially in the later games, where you're playing a video game in a video game. It's just an extra layer of nonsense - I want the period action, not modern day intrigue! I was hoping that the movie version would realize the modern day stuff is extraneous, but nope.
> 
> The costume looks about right, design-wise, although the texture definitely makes it look like a superhero suit. I'm guessing this is what he wears in the 15th century sequences?



I always knew comments would be divisive, it's a videogame adaptation, many people are dooming this since Michael started working on it. There will always be someone who will find a negative aspect about it. Always. And I expect mixed reviews too to be honest. It's definitely a risky project but who knows? A few game websites talked about it too and there are many positive reactions too.

http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/ass...t-image-michael-fassbender-in-assassins-creed

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/first-assassins-creed-movie-picture-shows-michael-/1100-6430101


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> I get what you mean. Same way I don't like him doing Jobs, you don't like him in AC. It's fine



Well, I'm not particularly interested in Jobs or even Macbeth at this point either, though I'll give them a shot.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Well, I'm not particularly interested in Jobs or even Macbeth at this point either, though I'll give them a shot.



It was just to say that I get what you mean. I'm very excited about AC even though I know how risky it is. What gives some confidence, after all the game adaptations that flopped, including Hitman, is the cast, Kurzel and Arkapow. I'm not so sure about the script but if at least visually the movie works out, performances are good and the plot respects the videogame, I'll be happy. Macbeth had some issues in the script but the material, as a whole, pleased critics. Maybe AC can have the same reception. Let's see


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Today...



pearlyqueen said:


> I think I've made my views on gossip mags and blogs clear before - they are mainly innuendo and rubbish. If they had broken up well that's a shame but it happens all the time between couples and doesn't mean their relationship was in any way less genuine. However I'm sure the supposed "break up" story will turn out to be nothing more than a rehash of the other story around 3 weeks ago, which turned out to be just someone on a gossip blog called Kaiser's opinion. Since then Michael and Alicia attended a friend's wedding together, were seen in London together and there are now photos showing Alicia has been in Malta until last weekend.
> 
> But if gossip sites are to be given a hearing, here's another one that contradicts the Star report; it claims Michael was with Alicia in Stockholm on Tuesday at an after party during Sweden's Fashion Week.
> 
> http://royalgraffiti.com/alicia-vik...week-secret-after-party-w-michael-fassbender/




Last week...



pearlyqueen said:


> *Royal Graffitti is a joke, it just rehashes stuff from other gossip blogs.* Btw, neither the bride nor her sister work in PR. One works for a finance company, the other for a software company. But sites like this just make up what they don't know and make their mark by spreading snark around.




LOL. Is it too early for popcorn?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

PSawyer said:


> New poster of Macbeth:
> 
> View attachment 3109897
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=45228



These posters are gorgeous. This movie is going to be stunning. Screw Harvey, I'm glad his company's going down and I hope no one gives him a lifeboat.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Is it too early for popcorn?




Think you missed the point; I said at the start of my latest post what my opinion of gossip sites is. I linked the Royal Graffitti one to highlight there are 2 gossip sites giving opposing stories. Hence they are all dubious and not worth bothering with!


----------



## Lou9

The market AC is trying to grab isn't hard core gamers, it's movie goers. And popular general sites like Buzzfeed like the costume and are excited about the synopsis. Plus, his tag is still going crazy on twitter. So good day for AC and Michael.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

pearlyqueen said:


> Think you missed the point; I said at the start of my latest post what my opinion of gossip sites is. I linked the Royal Graffitti one to highlight there are 2 gossip sites giving opposing stories. Hence they are all dubious and not worth bothering with!



But... but... Royal Graffitti is a joke! Not just a gossipy tabloid, but a joke of a gossipy tabloid that has to _steal_ it's gossip! That is, until it's the only gossip site saying what you want to hear, amirite? 

LOL. This will remain the funniest thing I read all day, so thanks! Every day should start with laughter.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kyoko Karenina said:


> But... but... Royal Graffitti is a joke! Not just a gossipy tabloid, but a joke of a gossipy tabloid that has to _steal_ it's gossip! That is, until it's the only gossip site saying what you want to hear, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. This will remain the funniest thing I read all day, so thanks! Every day should start with laughter.




No... They are ALL a joke. Neither story is true....don't know how I can put it any plainer??


----------



## bhb2014

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Is it too early for popcorn?



She was ironic about it. And what's even funnier? RG, which is a bit fat joke, said that Michael was there and posted a pic of them in Sweden published two months ago in a Swedish gossip website. So no, he wasn't in a fashion show, he's probably in Malta since shooting starts on Monday. Or in London maybe (or in Sweden, AV'a friends might post some pics of him soon now that people are talking about a split).

The comments on Celebitchy are the best LOL

http://www.celebitchy.com/444354/will_michael_fassbender_be_a_single_guy_for_his_autumn_promo_work


----------



## mollie12

I'm not super interested in Jobs as a movie, but I am kind of fascinated by how they'll promote it, especially considering all the bad press surrounding the Sony hack.  

*Lou9* posted that Winslet interviewwith Vulture.  Winslet also did a long-ish interview with Entertainment Weekly.  It's kind of interesting that she, more than Michael, has been the promotional face of the film, and I assume that's going to continue into campaign season.

Does anyone have a Time magazine subscription?   Michael did an interview with Lev Grossman about Jobs.  Grossman is a journalist and author who actually interviewed Jobs himself, so I'm actually quite interested to read this:  http://time.com/4012824/the-man-who-would-be-jobs/


----------



## bhb2014

There will be a live Q&A tomorrow about AC. if you wanna send your questions 

https://twitter.com/assassinscreed/status/636931226943647745


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I'm not super interested in Jobs as a movie, but I am kind of fascinated by how they'll promote it, especially considering all the bad press surrounding the Sony hack.
> 
> *Lou9* posted that Winslet with Vulture.  Winslet also did a long-ish interview with Entertainment Weekly.  It's kind of interesting that she, more than Michael, has been the promotional face of the film, and I assume that's going to continue into campaign season.
> 
> Does anyone have a Time magazine subscription?   Michael did an interview with Lev Grossman about Jobs.  Grossman is a journalist and author who actually interviewed Jobs himself, so I'm actually quite interested to read this:  http://time.com/4012824/the-man-who-would-be-jobs/



I want this interview!  Anyone?

So far, I don't like how Universal is promoting it, like those tweets and Instagram's posts and even trailers and TV spots. They need to show the audience how different the script is and how the story will be told on screen, which is very different from previous films (although the content is the same, Jobs changed the world and was a jerk). The poster looks quite good though.


----------



## Lou9

A24 finally said something (anything) about TAU:



> A24
> @A24
> Michael Fassbender's hoodie in TRESPASS AGAINST US >>> ASSASSIN'S CREED hood


So I twitter yelled at them to tell us when they are releasing it. I'm sure it won't work.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Is it too early for popcorn?


 
So I read the article earlier this morning. Was planning on commenting then decided against it but since its being brought up again I thought I'd say something. First of all I'm all about Michael and if I were to ever see an article and someone is throwing shade at him I would NEVER post it anywhere. Now with that being said its funny how some can say "Michael's fangirls hate AV" "they're jealous" "they talk things that's untrue" "its abusive" "its this, its that" "blah blah blah". Do those same people realize that journalists and interviews say bad things about her too? Its one thing when fans of Michael speak their mind and give their opinion but for a professional in the media industry to do so what does that say? How do they read it when they throw major shade at her? Even this same royal graffiti article. Didn't they read thru the lines and see what's being said? But I guess some were just too anxious to post anything saying Michael and AV were together. Even IF he were there, u bet he was doing his thing seeing as tho what happens on the 4th floor stay on the 4th floor. Another shade thrown, and if anyone read it real good, its not at him, its at her. So fans of Michael might be delusional but who's really delusional here?


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> So I read the article earlier this morning. Was planning on commenting then decided against it but since its being brought up again I thought I'd say something. First of all I'm all about Michael and if I were to ever see an article and someone is throwing shade at him I would NEVER post it anywhere. Now with that being said its funny how some can say "Michael's fangirls hate AV" "they're jealous" "they talk things that's untrue" "its abusive" "its this, its that" "blah blah blah". Do those same people realize that journalists and interviews say bad things about her too? Its one thing when fans of Michael speak their mind and give their opinion but for a professional in the media industry to do so what does that say? *How do they read it when they throw major shade at her? Even this same royal graffiti article. Didn't they read thru the lines and see what's being said? *But I guess some were just too anxious to post anything saying Michael and AV were together. Even IF he were there, u bet he was doing his thing seeing as tho what happens on the 4th floor stay on the 4th floor. Another shade thrown, and if anyone read it real good, its not at him, its at her. So fans of Michael might be delusional but who's really delusional here?



A few things.
1. Why does that girl never smile or appear happy? She looks _POSITIVELY DISEASED _in the pics on that article. "Swedish Blue steel" hahaha
2. you are being too kind. Readers dont even have to read between the lines, the shade hits the reader right in the face from the moment you click on the article. 
3. Agree with you. In the rush to post an article talking about fassy and alicia together, the actual reading of the article was forgotten.


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Is it too early for popcorn?


Never too early for popcorn. Extra butter on mine please


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> There will be a live Q&A tomorrow about AC. if you wanna send your questions
> 
> https://twitter.com/assassinscreed/status/636931226943647745


wish Michael was doing some of the QandA too! I like how they are starting the filming off with the right publicity!! But of course his stupid girlfriend had to implant a story about the breakup to steal the spotlight away from Michael. CAN HE LIVE? effing dirty barnacle stuck to Michael ugh


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Omg! Posted on Yahoo today. Shooting in Spain, UK and Malta, starting on Monday!


LOVE IT!!! He looks kinda mysterious and scary, Im getting all excited for this movie. hope the storyline is good!!!!


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> A24 finally said something (anything) about TAU:
> 
> 
> So I twitter yelled at them to tell us when they are releasing it. I'm sure it won't work.


LOL @ twitter yelling!! hahaha but seriously tho, I was looking forward to seeing this movie since I saw the stills last summer!! Hopefully they can get off their butts and actually prepare to release the film


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> A few things.
> 1. Why does that girl never smile or appear happy? She looks _POSITIVELY DISEASED _in the pics on that article. "Swedish Blue steel" hahaha
> 2. you are being too kind. *Readers dont even have to read between the lines*, the shade hits the reader right in the face from the moment you click on the article.
> 3. Agree with you. In the rush to post an article talking about fassy and alicia together, the actual reading of the article was forgotten.


 Ha I was actually referring to the same people who are quick to post link to articles. Shade is being thrown at their girl but I guess they don't see that only that Michael and AV were together


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> wish Michael was doing some of the QandA too! I like how they are starting the filming off with the right publicity!! But of course his stupid girlfriend had to implant a story about the breakup to steal the spotlight away from Michael. CAN HE LIVE? effing dirty barnacle stuck to Michael ugh



It seems the event will only have one guy but who knows? I'm excited! 

What spotlight? Nobody cares about their split/on the rocks/lovely relationship. It will be on Star Magazine and GossipCop said rumors were a lie after an AV person said something. Don't worry, nobody knew or will ever know this happened LOL and funny how nobody connected to him said anything. I mean, he never cared to acknowledge her but still. When they split she will be the one who will talk about it in interviews or her PR team will ask journalists to mention their break up in articles about her. At least Michael will be away from all this drama =)


----------



## Lou9

Anybody want to translate this for me? This is the Golden Globes maven.

anamariabahiana
@anamariabahiana
Hoje estamos dobrando a meta de Michael Fassbender.


----------



## bhb2014

I don't understand pretty well but some guy asked what goal Michael doubled and she said Jobs and Hamlet LOL Macbeth woman!  And she also said that AC comes later so Michael will triple the goal. I don't know which goal they're talking about because she mentioned AC. This is no AMPAS material or even "Hamlet" so...no idea! Maybe she was talking about movies she'll see with him in the future, she previously mentioned Blanchett with Truth and Carol.


----------



## mchris55

It sounds like she is impressed, because the rough translation would be "Today we are doubling the goal of MF". No, I don't speak Portuguese. We just have to find out what she means by "the goal".


----------



## PSawyer

Yeah, she was referring to the fact that Michael has lots of movies coming soon.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone have a Time magazine subscription?   Michael did an interview with Lev Grossman about Jobs.  Grossman is a journalist and author who actually interviewed Jobs himself, so I'm actually quite interested to read this:  http://time.com/4012824/the-man-who-would-be-jobs/



Post 1/2


> The Man Who Would Be Jobs
> Lev Grossman @leverus
> 
> One of the challenges that Michael Fassbender faced in playing Steve Jobs is that he doesnt particularly look like Steve Jobs. Unlike, say, Tom Cruise, whose name came up early in the casting process, Fassbender lacks the silicon-black hair, the intense eyebrows, that long power nose. We decided that I didnt look anything like him, and that we werent going to try to make me look anything like him, Fassbender says. We just wanted to try to encapsulate the spirit and make our own thing of it. His performance is very much not an impression. High-definition fidelity was not the goal. Its a portrait. Thats what we always said right from the get-go, says Danny Boyle, who directed Steve Jobs. Whatever it is that a portraitist does, its that were after, rather than a photograph.
> 
> They did keep the clothing accurate, though Fassbender doesnt don Jobs iconic black turtleneck until the third act. For the Macintosh launch in 1984, Jobs wore a profoundly unflattering, slightly hilarious candy-striped bow tie and a double-breasted blue blazer. It is quite funny, says Fassbender, who does actually sound like Jobs when he drops his natural Irish accent for the role. Its almost like hes trying to do something, or be something, that hes not.
> 
> Steve Jobs, scheduled to arrive in theaters Oct. 9, was written by Aaron Sorkin and based in part on Walter Isaacsons best-selling authorized biography of the same name. (Full disclosure: Isaacson was the managing editor of TIME from 1996 to 2000.) There have been movies about Jobs before, but Steve Jobs is by far the most authoritatively credentialed depiction of the man who drove the transformation of at least four entire industriespersonal computers, movies, music and phonesbefore he died in 2011 at 56. But Sorkin wants to be very clear that just as Fassbender isnt doing an impersonation, he did not set out to write a biopic. Its not an origin story, its not an invention story, its not how the Mac was invented, he says. I thought the audience would be coming in expecting to see a little boy and his father, and hes staring in the window of an electronics shop. Then we would view the greatest hits of Steve Jobs life. And I didnt think Id be good at that.
> 
> Instead Sorkin structured the movie as three massive set pieces, each depicting one of Jobs major product launches: the Macintosh, the disastrous NeXT in 1988 and finally the triumphant debut of the iMac in 1998. We dont see the launch events themselves: the matter of Steve Jobs is in the backstage chaos right before them. The camera shadows Jobs as he paces restlessly through greenrooms and back hallways, hectoring, agonizing, reminiscing, settling scores and at one pointoddly but entirely plausibly for Jobswashing his feet in a toilet. Theres a manic, claustrophobic Noises Off feel to it. As a writer, Im really a playwright whos pretending to be a screenwriter, Sorkin says. Im most comfortable in enclosed spaces.
> 
> As Jobs preps to go onstage, the principal players in his drama buzz around him. All of them want something. Steve Wozniak (played by Seth Rogen), the brilliant bearded beta to Jobs eternal alpha, wants credit for himself and his co-workers. Former Apple CEO and Jobs father figure John Sculley (Jeff Daniels) wants to be exonerated for firing him. Jobs coldly furious ex-girlfriend Chrisann Brennan (Katherine Waterston), whos on welfare even as Jobs net worth spikes into the hundreds of millions, wants Jobs to acknowledge their sweet, bright daughter Lisa. Long-suffering marketing chief Joanna Hoffman (Kate Winslet) and programmerwhipping boy Andy Hertzfeld (Michael Stuhlbarg) just want Jobs to act like a human being for five minutes.
> 
> But if he did that he wouldnt be Jobs, and Sorkin wouldnt have a movie. In The Social Network, for which he won an Oscar, Sorkin had to work hard to gin up drama in the life of Mark Zuckerberg, whose personal affairs are nowhere near that complicated in reality. But Jobs gave him plenty of the real stuff to work with. Its Shakespearean extremes, isnt it? says Boyle. You have tremendous, unbelievable ambition, thwarted and failed, and then you have this comeback. And that is the stuff of drama.
> 
> In researching the movie, Sorkin went beyond just reading the biography. He tracked down and talked to people who knew Jobs, including all the movies major characters. I was very lucky to be able to talk to John Sculley, who after he left Apple kind of went into hiding a bit in Florida, he says. There were parts of the record that he wanted to set straight. Sorkin also met with Lisa Brennan-Jobs, which was important because she had declined to participate in Isaacsons biography: I dont want to put words or thoughts in her mouth, but my sense was that she was reluctant to do anything that might alienate her father or mother or stepmother. But once I started writing the movie, Steve had already passed away. Brennan-Jobs wound up becoming a major figure in the moviean essential humanizing influence on her father.


----------



## Lou9

Post 2/2



> In the movie, Jobs is so off-the-charts smart and aggressive, he runs roughshod over everybody within rangehes a character in search of somebody, anybody, who can stand up to him. Dont try to play dumb, Sculley snaps at him. You cant pull it off! You can see why Sorkin is drawn to geniuses like Jobs and Zuckerberg: theyre the kind of people who can plausibly utter his high-velocity, high-IQ lines. But Jobs is brilliant only north-by-northwest: hes a genius at telling people what they wantI guarantee you, he says, whoever said the customer is always right was a customerbut he has no idea what he himself wants or how to make himself happy.
> 
> Jobs is a tough role, not least because Fassbender is onscreen and talking a mile a minute for almost the whole movie and thus was responsible for uttering huge quantities of dialogue. There was 197 pages of it, he says, so the real challenge was just getting all of that in my head. Partly for that reason, Boyle shot the movie in three stages, one for each launch event, with a week or two of rehearsal in between. He also insisted on shooting in San Francisco, even though the movie is mostly interiors. The financiers are going, Well, you could film this in Prague, save $5 million!' he says. Which youd just waste on something else. I mean, this place is the birthplace of the modern world. Unless something else happens, the world for the next 50 years is going to be living through the consequences of this work.
> 
> The other thing that makes Jobs a tough part is that he has to be made likable, or at least sympathetic, which is something even Jobs didnt always succeed at. He could be cruel to those close to him. He browbeat his colleagues and sometimes found controlling people to be emotionally safer than sharing his real feelings with them. The success of the movie hangs on people wanting to spend two hours in the same room with him.
> 
> Steve Jobs pries its subject open far enough to give us a glimpse of the pain hes guarding so tightly. I did worry about that, Sorkin says. I happen to be the father of a daughter too, and I had a hard time getting past his very early treatment of Lisa. Then that turned into the opposite: it was really a way in. Its not lost on Sorkin that Jobs, in denying his child, is echoing a trauma of his own: he was given up for adoption as a baby. I never really saw him as nasty, Fassbender says. I couldnt represent him with that perspective on him. I just saw somebody who basically made seismic shifts in the world, and in order to do that you might have quite an abrasive personality to go with it. Heres somebody who was holding on tight to a vision for basically a good 20 years before he was actually allowed to bring it to the forefront.
> 
> The Jobs of Steve Jobs is a slightly Sorkinized, Fassbent version: funnier and more self-aware and more vulnerable. But hes still recognizably authentic. Fassbender specializes in that layered look, a controlled outer smoothness beneath which furious engines churnsilently, but you never forget theyre there. He pulled off the same magic trick in Prometheus as an android with dark secrets. (His character could itself pass for a future Apple product.) There is at least one additional point of contact between Fassbender and Jobs. If youre trying to say, Whats the thing about him that is Jobsian?, you get in Michael an uncompromisingness about his acting thats probably the same as what Jobs was like about his work, Boyle says. Michael is incredibly relaxed and charming off camera, but on cameraIve never worked with anybody who is quite that demanding of himself. Its something Fassbender recognizes about himself, as well as the price one pays for that level of obsessive commitment. After Prometheus I think I did six films back-to-back, and its fine while youre doing themO.K., thats cool, Ill just go on to the next onebut its actually in that downtime period where you stop and think, Whats going on with me?
> 
> The resemblance, however, doesnt extend to a mastery of computers: like Sorkin, Fassbender insists that hes hopeless. Im terrible with technology, he says. It behaves strangely around me. Things crash all the time. I rejected the mobile phone for so long, until people were like, We cant get in touch with you. This cant go on.'
> 
> This is the second movie about Jobs since his death in 2011, following Ashton Kutchers 2013 turn in Jobs, which was widely faulted for failing to offer any deeper insight into its subject. In September, theyll be joined by the documentary Steve Jobs: The Man in the Machinethe tagline: Bold. Brilliant. Brutalby Alex Gibney, who also directed films about Scientology and Enron. In summer 2017, the Santa Fe Opera will stage an original work called The (R)evolution of Steve Jobs.
> 
> In addition to everything he did to shape modern life and culture, Jobs life story has become a part of modern mythology. Thats because its not over yet: he continues to play a part in the lives of all of us, for good and ill. In his struggle to resolve the conflicting elements within him, Jobs writ them large across the technosphere that we inhabit: the struggles between freedom and control, open and closed, connection and distraction that we see going on every day. What he achieved is now fundamental to discussions about freedom, our place in the world, moral choices going forward about power, and information and data, Boyle says. To the extent that Steve Jobs sheds light on the enigma of Jobs, it helps us think through those conflicts in our own lives. I dont believe that Steve Jobs was a bad person, Sorkin says. I have to write the character as if the character is making the case to God why he should be allowed into heaven. And if anybody could talk his way past God himself, it was Steve Jobs.


----------



## bhb2014

Nice, thank you!!! Now I need another trailer for Jobs and a better one!


----------



## Lou9

I finally read the screenplay last night. Not intending to, I read the whole thing at once. It is very good and I don't care about Apple or the technology business and I don't consider myself a particular Sorkin fan (which is why I hadn't read it to this point - I mainly just want to see Michael play the part). 

There is one little bit that felt like it was written for Michael although I know it wasn't and I can't wait to see how he plays it (just from a fan's perspective).

Hadn't seen this still before.


----------



## Morgane

Thanks!! 


> &#8220;We decided that I didn&#8217;t look anything like him, and that we weren&#8217;t going to try to make me look anything like him,&#8221; Fassbender says. &#8220;We just wanted to try to encapsulate the spirit and make our own thing of it.&#8221; *His performance is very much not an impression*. High-definition fidelity was not the goal. &#8220;It&#8217;s a portrait. That&#8217;s what we always said right from the get-go,&#8221; says Danny Boyle, who directed Steve Jobs. &#8220;Whatever it is that a portraitist does, it&#8217;s that we&#8217;re after, rather than a photograph.&#8221;


It's what I want to see. 


> There is at least one additional point of contact between Fassbender and Jobs. &#8220;If you&#8217;re trying to say, What&#8217;s the thing about him that is Jobsian?, you get in Michael an uncompromisingness about his acting that&#8217;s probably the same as what Jobs was like about his work,&#8221; Boyle says. &#8220;Michael is incredibly relaxed and charming off camera, but on camera&#8211;*I&#8217;ve never worked with anybody who is quite that demanding of himself*.&#8221; It&#8217;s something Fassbender recognizes about himself, as well as the price one pays for that level of obsessive commitment. &#8220;After Prometheus I think I did six films back-to-back, and it&#8217;s fine while you&#8217;re doing them&#8211;O.K., that&#8217;s cool, I&#8217;ll just go on to the next one&#8211;but it&#8217;s actually in that downtime period where you stop and think, What&#8217;s going on with me?&#8221;


----------



## bhb2014

From Tumblr. Lovely pic with Kate 

I will be satisfied if I recognize Jobs in him. He's playing the guy, a real person, I wanna see some similarities, not only a good performance. He doesn't have to impersonate but he should make people remember Jobs while watching him on screen. If he's able to do that I think his nomination is a lock and people will love it. If he doesn't, it will flop. The trailer didn't please me in any way, I find him pretty weak as Jobs to be honest, but it's just a trailer. A few more weeks and we'll be sure.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Here's what I mean guys.   This site's core readership is exactly the demographic audience that should/would usually be most interested in a movie adaptation of this game and they think it looks like cosplay.  Not impressive or interesting in the least bit.



It seems a game pic..  Anyway,I'm still confident because Ubisoft has great control over the project and there are some really experienced producers involved. Also,having read many reviews,I think that Kurzel's work with Macbeth is probably a better fit for AC.
http://www.avclub.com/article/michael-fassbender-ready-assassination-assassins-c-224509
http://comicbook.com/2015/08/27/first-look-at-michael-fassbender-in-assassins-creed/
Reddit has a subreddit for AC,but this post is the most discussed:
https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/3iltru/meet_michael_fassbender_as_callum_lynch_in/?sort=new
http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/08...w-details-about-michael-fassbenders-character

I'd like to see a Woodkid's song featured on the soundtrack. "Iron" and "Golden Age" were used for the trailers of AC: Revelations and AC: Unity.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=vSkb0kDacjs


----------



## bhb2014

The whole cast and crew of AC is amazing. They got the best people to be involved in it. Even if the script fails somehow, I think the visual and action will attract the audience. Many people say this will bomb just like another videogame adaptation but I think it won't. It might not be a Jurassic World but it can do pretty well at the B.O, especially in Asia. Does anyone know the budget?


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> There is at least one additional point of contact between Fassbender and Jobs. If youre trying to say, Whats the thing about him that is Jobsian?, you get in Michael an uncompromisingness about his acting thats probably the same as what Jobs was like about his work, Boyle says. Michael is incredibly relaxed and charming off camera, but on cameraIve never worked with anybody who is quite that demanding of himself. Its something Fassbender recognizes about himself, as well as the price one pays for that level of obsessive commitment. After Prometheus I think I did six films back-to-back, and its fine while youre doing themO.K., thats cool, Ill just go on to the next onebut its actually in that downtime period where you stop and think, Whats going on with me?



Thank you so much for sharing!! The man is really hard working. I remembered before Prometheus he did six movies back-to-back. He only took one long break between Prometheus and 12Years, which wasn't really a break, tbh, because he was promoting XFC, ADM, Jane Eyre, Haywire, Shame, and Prometheus. It was crazy. After Prometheus he's actually done eleven films back to back. He was modest in the interview. Geez. I'm glad that he is still able to have time to think about himself, doing some thinking. 

Speaking of which, besides AC and Prometheus 2, I think we haven't heard any other castings in his pipeline, right? Maybe it's a time for another short break? It may not be a bad thing. I know he's a super mutant and despite that I always want to watch more his movies, I don't want him to burn out.


----------



## AnaV

Lou9 said:


> Anybody want to translate this for me? This is the Golden Globes maven.
> 
> anamariabahiana
> @anamariabahiana
> Hoje estamos dobrando a meta de Michael Fassbender.



Hi, I'm Brazilian as the film critic Ana Maria Bahiana. I usually do not comment since English is not my first language but enjoy reading the news about Michael here. She was referring to a speech that became very famous of our president (is like a meme now in our country) but what matter is that she was praising him, because of his upcoming films and today was a day full of Michael news! She also said the same about Cate Blanchett.
I hope she enjoys Michael's films, since she's a member of the foreign press who votes on the golden globes.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!! The man is really hard working. I remembered before Prometheus he did six movies back-to-back. He only took one long break between Prometheus and 12Years, which wasn't really a break, tbh, because he was promoting XFC, ADM, Jane Eyre, Haywire, Shame, and Prometheus. It was crazy. After Prometheus he's actually done eleven films back to back. He was modest in the interview. Geez. I'm glad that he is still able to have time to think about himself, doing some thinking.
> 
> Speaking of which, besides AC and Prometheus 2, I think we haven't heard any other castings in his pipeline, right? Maybe it's a time for another short break? It may not be a bad thing. I know he's a super mutant and despite that I always want to watch more his movies, I don't want him to burn out.



Well, he'll wrap AC when? October, November? After that he'll be busy promoting Jobs and maybe Macbeth in US, a little bit of campaign and then waiting for nominations come out. If he's nominated, he will shoot Prometheus 2 and attend awards just like he did in early 2014. If he's snubbed, he can fully dedicate to P2 and relax a bit. I think that when he finishes P2 it's time to promote TLBO is some Spring festival and then he'll be busy with X-Men. And after X-Men, he'll probably attend Comic-Con for AC. Besides the release of TAU too. 

But yeah, after P2 he doesn't have any confirmed movie to shoot, he will just be busy promoting other completed projects.


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> Hi, I'm Brazilian as the film critic Ana Maria Bahiana. I usually do not comment since English is not my first language but enjoy reading the news about Michael here. She was referring to a speech that became very famous of our president (is like a meme now in our country) but what matter is that she was praising him, because of his upcoming films and today was a day full of Michael news! She also said the same about Cate Blanchett.
> I hope she enjoys Michael's films, since she's a member of the foreign press who votes on the golden globes.



Thank you Ana!  Today was indeed a Michael's day LOL


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> There is one little bit that felt like it was written for Michael although I know it wasn't and I can't wait to see how he plays it (just from a fan's perspective).



I am very curious what bit you are referring to. I don't want to be spoiled, but I would like to know after we all see the film.


----------



## mollie12

Thanks very much *Lou9*!  Interesting stuff, though I'm not completely sold, even slightly concerned.  I don't think Sorkin is particularly great at complex "character studies", which it seems is what he's trying to do here, far more than The Social Network.



> But if he did that he wouldnt be Jobs, and Sorkin wouldnt have a movie. In The Social Network, for which he won an Oscar, Sorkin had to work hard to gin up drama in the life of Mark Zuckerberg, whose personal affairs are nowhere near that complicated in reality. But Jobs gave him plenty of the real stuff to work with. Its Shakespearean extremes, isnt it? says Boyle. You have tremendous, unbelievable ambition, thwarted and failed, and then you have this comeback. And that is the stuff of drama.



I actually think the Zuckerberg character isn't what made The Social Network good or interesting.  The complicated events surrounding the creation of Facebook and the fight for control of its assets , plus Fincher's really spectacular direction is what I liked about that movie.  I also think the editing was superb.    "Shakespearean extremes" + Danny Boyle might lead to a kind of melodrama/sentimentalism.


----------



## mchris55

AnaV said:


> Hi, I'm Brazilian as the film critic Ana Maria Bahiana. I usually do not comment since English is not my first language but enjoy reading the news about Michael here. She was referring to a speech that became very famous of our president (is like a meme now in our country) but what matter is that she was praising him, because of his upcoming films and today was a day full of Michael news! She also said the same about Cate Blanchett.
> I hope she enjoys Michael's films, since she's a member of the foreign press who votes on the golden globes.



Yes, thank you very much. And please don't go too far away, I have a feeling we are going to need your translation skills in the future!


----------



## Lou9

AnaV said:


> Hi, I'm Brazilian as the film critic Ana Maria Bahiana. I usually do not comment since English is not my first language but enjoy reading the news about Michael here. She was referring to a speech that became very famous of our president (is like a meme now in our country) but what matter is that she was praising him, because of his upcoming films and today was a day full of Michael news! She also said the same about Cate Blanchett.
> I hope she enjoys Michael's films, since she's a member of the foreign press who votes on the golden globes.



Thank you! She's recently been talking on Twitter about other actor's performances, so I was wondering if perhaps she had seen Steve Jobs. At least she seems like a fan (they did nominate him for Shame).


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!! The man is really hard working. I remembered before Prometheus he did six movies back-to-back. He only took one long break between Prometheus and 12Years, which wasn't really a break, tbh, because he was promoting XFC, ADM, Jane Eyre, Haywire, Shame, and Prometheus. It was crazy. After Prometheus he's actually done eleven films back to back. He was modest in the interview. Geez. I'm glad that he is still able to have time to think about himself, doing some thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, besides AC and Prometheus 2, I think we haven't heard any other castings in his pipeline, right? Maybe it's a time for another short break? It may not be a bad thing. I know he's a super mutant and despite that I always want to watch more his movies, I don't want him to burn out.




I wouldn't be surprised if he has other projects for next year in the pipeline, although I agree he could do with a few months off. He always says there is a danger that if he spends too much time playing characters and filming he loses touch with the "real world" and "real people" that he depends on to inform him in the first place! He has been working flat out for nearly 3 years - makes me wonder where he fits in all the "hard partying", loool!


----------



## mollie12

> The Jobs of Steve Jobs is a slightly Sorkinized, Fassbent version: funnier and more self-aware and more vulnerable. But hes still recognizably authentic. Fassbender specializes in that layered look, a controlled outer smoothness beneath which furious engines churnsilently, but you never forget theyre there. He pulled off the same magic trick in Prometheus as an android with dark secrets. (His character could itself pass for a future Apple product.) There is at least one additional point of contact between Fassbender and Jobs. If youre trying to say, Whats the thing about him that is Jobsian?, you get in Michael an uncompromisingness about his acting thats probably the same as what Jobs was like about his work, Boyle says. Michael is incredibly relaxed and charming off camera, but on cameraIve never worked with anybody who is quite that demanding of himself. Its something Fassbender recognizes about himself, as well as the price one pays for that level of obsessive commitment. After Prometheus I think I did six films back-to-back, and its fine while youre doing themO.K., thats cool, Ill just go on to the next onebut its actually in that downtime period where you stop and think, Whats going on with me?



This was interesting to me, too, since based on what I'd read about Jobs, I think you could go back even further in Michael's filmography for a role that offers a kind of blueprint.

I actually think Bobby Sands from Hunger was kind of a near-impenetrable, obsessive, tightly coiled ideologue.  And there's that one moment where the priest mentions his family & Sands completely brushes him past it and tells him to **** off.


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> Well, he'll wrap AC when? October, November? After that he'll be busy promoting Jobs and maybe Macbeth in US, a little bit of campaign and then waiting for nominations come out. If he's nominated, he will shoot Prometheus 2 and attend awards just like he did in early 2014. If he's snubbed, he can fully dedicate to P2 and relax a bit. I think that when he finishes P2 it's time to promote TLBO is some Spring festival and then he'll be busy with X-Men. And after X-Men, he'll probably attend Comic-Con for AC. Besides the release of TAU too.
> 
> But yeah, after P2 he doesn't have any confirmed movie to shoot, he will just be busy promoting other completed projects.



I think a film like AC wouldn't be wrapped that early. I think at least he will have to film until Dec. He will promote Jobs and Macbeth during AC filming not after. Maybe he can have some time to do some more Jobs champion between Dec and Jan after AC wraps in Dec. Then attend awards while starting to film Prometheus 2. 

I don't know about next Xmen movie though. Besides that rumor about he and James probably will continue doing it, we don't really know when and how the next will happen. So the timeline hasn't set yet.

ETA: Oh, never mind, I see you meant by promoting Apocalypse. I was thinking way ahead of it now. lol. sorry.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I think a film like AC wouldn't be wrapped that early. I think at least he will have to film until Dec. He will promote Jobs and Macbeth during AC filming not after. Maybe he can have some time to do some more Jobs champion between Dec and Jan after AC wraps in Dec. Then attend awards while starting to film Prometheus 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about next Xmen movie though. Besides that rumor about he and James probably will continue doing it, we don't really know when and how the next will happen. So the timeline hasn't set yet.




Yes I think AC will take him up to December. I assume he has XMen to promote next Spring as it opens at the end of May.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Thanks very much *Lou9*!  Interesting stuff, though I'm not completely sold, even slightly concerned.  I don't think Sorkin is particularly great at complex "character studies", which it seems is what he's trying to do here, far more than The Social Network.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think the Zuckerberg character isn't what made The Social Network good or interesting.  The complicated events surrounding the creation of Facebook and the fight for control of its assets , plus Fincher's really spectacular direction is what I liked about that movie.  I also think the editing was superb.    "Shakespearean extremes" + Danny Boyle might lead to a kind of melodrama/sentimentalism.



What I liked the most about Social Network wasn't ZUckerberg, even less Eisenberg's performance, it was the script itself. I loved how the movie was developed and Fincher's direction was just brilliant. Perfect match. 

As much as I loved Boyle's 127 Hours, Trainspotting and Slumdog Millionaire, I don't know if he will give Jobs the special touch that Fincher gave to Sorkin's TSN. He has a different style, don't know how to put this in words. I think we'll have a great movie but I don't know if it will be TSN level or if it will do worse among critics and the audience. I just hope I don't get to hear "I wish Fincher directed this with Bale leading instead of Boyle and Fassbender".


----------



## gingerglory

AnaV said:


> Hi, I'm Brazilian as the film critic Ana Maria Bahiana. I usually do not comment since English is not my first language but enjoy reading the news about Michael here. She was referring to a speech that became very famous of our president (is like a meme now in our country) but what matter is that she was praising him, because of his upcoming films and today was a day full of Michael news! She also said the same about Cate Blanchett.
> I hope she enjoys Michael's films, since she's a member of the foreign press who votes on the golden globes.



Thank you!! It's always nice to hear other people also enjoys his work.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> I think a film like AC wouldn't be wrapped that early. I think at least he will have to film until Dec. He will promote Jobs and Macbeth during AC filming not after. Maybe he can have some time to do some more Jobs champion between Dec and Jan after AC wraps in Dec. Then attend awards while starting to film Prometheus 2.
> 
> I don't know about next Xmen movie though. Besides that rumor about he and James probably will continue doing it, we don't really know when and how the next will happen. So the timeline hasn't set yet.



I see. So AC might wrap in late November or something. So yes, he'll promote Jobs and Macbeth while shooting it, go mutant powers!  He can campaign a little bit in December and early January. If things work out, he shoots P2 and attends awards. If not, he'll have more time to enjoy his family and friends before starting P2 in London.

Well, after Apocalypse in May he doesn't have anything to shoot. Gambit comes out in late 2016. I think Fox will wait and see how Deadpool and Gambit will perform before deciding what to do with Magneto and Charles in the story. So he might have to shoot X-Men again only in 2017 or 2018. I'm rooting for Garagistas, it would be awesome if he did that! Of if Michael Mann cast him in Ferrari, alongside Bale.


----------



## AnaV

Lou9 said:


> Thank you! She's recently been talking on Twitter about other actor's performances, so I was wondering if perhaps she had seen Steve Jobs. At least she seems like a fan (they did nominate him for Shame).



I went to her twitter and she's talking about Jobs even before Michael was involved. In may someone asked her about the movie and she replied that she had not seen yet.


----------



## AnaV

mchris55 said:


> Yes, thank you very much. And please don't go too far away, I have a feeling we are going to need your translation skills in the future!



Thank you, anytime you need! And yes, Michael will be all over the news with Jobs and Macbeth! Hoping for a bigger promotion of Macbeth!


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> I'm rooting for Garagistas, it would be awesome if he did that! Of if Michael Mann cast him in Ferrari, alongside Bale.



ditto! and the Irish myth one.


----------



## Morgane

AnaV said:


> Hi, I'm Brazilian as the film critic Ana Maria Bahiana. I usually do not comment since English is not my first language but enjoy reading the news about Michael here. She was referring to a speech that became very famous of our president (is like a meme now in our country) but what matter is that she was praising him, because of his upcoming films and today was a day full of Michael news! She also said the same about Cate Blanchett.
> I hope she enjoys Michael's films, since she's a member of the foreign press who votes on the golden globes.


Thanks.


pearlyqueen said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he has other projects for next year in the pipeline, although I agree he could do with a few months off. He always says there is a danger that if he spends too much time playing characters and filming he loses touch with the "real world" and "real people" that he depends on to inform him in the first place! *He has been working flat out for nearly 3 years - makes me wonder where he fits in all the "hard partying", loool!*


It makes me wonder too... 



mollie12 said:


> This was interesting to me, too, since based on what I'd read about Jobs, I think you could go back even further in Michael's filmography for a role that offers a kind of blueprint.
> 
> I actually think Bobby Sands from Hunger was kind of a near-impenetrable, obsessive, tightly coiled ideologue.  And there's that one moment where the priest mentions his family & Sands completely brushes him past it and tells him to **** off.


Yes,I agree,but probably those traits are more "evident" with the android David.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he has other projects for next year in the pipeline, although I agree he could do with a few months off.



Yes, I wouldn't be surprised either.


----------



## AnaV

Lou9 said:


> Thank you! She's recently been talking on Twitter about other actor's performances, so I was wondering if perhaps she had seen Steve Jobs. At least she seems like a fan (they did nominate him for Shame).



Hoping I'm not going off-topic here but just asked her on twitter and she replied she will see Macbeth and Jobs soon. If she makes any reviews I bring here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael is still linked to the Marco Pierre White film according to this:

http://entertainment.ie/cinema/news...ith-Michael-Fassbender-set-to-lead/369448.htm

Maybe one of his projects in the pipeline?


----------



## Lou9

AnaV said:


> Hoping I'm not going off-topic here but just asked her on twitter and she replied she will see Macbeth and Jobs soon. If she makes any reviews I bring here.



Great!  Thanks for reaching out to her! I hope you'll keep us in the loop (and post whenever you want)..


----------



## Lou9

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael is still linked to the Marco Pierre White film according to this:
> 
> http://entertainment.ie/cinema/news...ith-Michael-Fassbender-set-to-lead/369448.htm
> 
> Maybe one of his projects in the pipeline?



Marco PIerre White has been trying to get his name out there by pushing that project for quite a while. Notice he talked about it on a day when Michael happened to be everywhere. I'll believe it when I see it happen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> Marco PIerre White has been trying to get his name out there by pushing that project for quite a while. Notice he talked about it on a day when Michael happened to be everywhere. I'll believe it when I see it happen.




Perhaps. But 'The Devil in the Kitchen" is listed as one of Ridley Scott's upcoming projects on IMDB with a release date of 2017....we'll have to wait and see....


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> Hoping I'm not going off-topic here but just asked her on twitter and she replied she will see Macbeth and Jobs soon. If she makes any reviews I bring here.



She will? Awesome! Does it mean that Harvey will screen it to important people? Because Macbeth isn't in any fall festival ad I doubt this woman will attend Scotland premiere. Or does Bahiana live in Brazil? Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Marco PIerre White has been trying to get his name out there by pushing that project for quite a while. Notice he talked about it on a day when Michael happened to be everywhere. I'll believe it when I see it happen.



Another cooking movie? Cool that this wil be the third time Michael works with Scott and that's a be different film for him to direct too. What's interesting about this guy? Never heard of him.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> She will? Awesome! Does it mean that Harvey will screen it to important people? Because Macbeth isn't in any fall festival ad I doubt this woman will attend Scotland premiere. Or does Bahiana live in Brazil? Thanks!



Let's be real, it is probably Studiocanal that is screening it for the HFPA.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Let's be real, it is probably Studiocanal that is screening it for the HFPA.



Hahahahaha Even Carol trailer was released by Studiocanal, not Harvey. God bless them! I wish they had put Macbeth at TIFF but maybe Kurzel and the cast rather attend another event because of AC shooting. I have hopes for AFI. Is there another American festival that could screen it?


----------



## bhb2014

Nothing huge on the live tweet guys. But the guy revealed that more news about the cast will be announced soon (probably on Monday, when shooting starts). And the film will be placed during Spanish Inquisition. There's a person who read the first draft of it and posted details on IMDB if you wanna read it. Many SPOILERS.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2094766/board/thread/240860698


----------



## pearlyqueen

This guy posted a photo of the AC set in Valetta, Malta




https://twitter.com/perit_cmintoff/status/637290830508740609

And filming started today!

https://twitter.com/billcollage/status/637297530255097857


----------



## bhb2014

AC set in Malta. Can't wait to hear more about the cast 

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/637320570112208897


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> AC set in Malta. Can't wait to hear more about the cast
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/637320570112208897



Cool!!! I'm getting more and more excited for this movie. I hope the story doesn't disappoint.

What time period is the movie supposed to be in?


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Cool!!! I'm getting more and more excited for this movie. I hope the story doesn't disappoint.
> 
> What time period is the movie supposed to be in?



Spanish Inquisition, there's a summary of the draft written by Michael Lesslie on IMDB.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2094766/board/thread/240860698

EDIT: late 2013 draft, before other writers came along.


----------



## bhb2014

OMG LOL Won't post the pics here but please see this 

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/...sassin-s-creed?_cc=S1d___&_ccid=g5nf4c.nt77gp


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> This guy posted a photo of the AC set in Valetta, Malta
> 
> View attachment 3111285
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/perit_cmintoff/status/637290830508740609
> 
> And filming started today!
> 
> https://twitter.com/billcollage/status/637297530255097857



Oh cool they started filming earlier than I expected them too. I had heard second week of September being thrown around. Perhaps they planned on starting early to accommodate michaels heavy publicity schedule this fall.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> OMG LOL Won't post the pics here but please see this
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/...sassin-s-creed?_cc=S1d___&_ccid=g5nf4c.nt77gp



Omg hahahahhahah hilarious!!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Spanish Inquisition, there's a summary of the draft written by Michael Lesslie on IMDB.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2094766/board/thread/240860698
> 
> EDIT: late 2013 draft, before other writers came along.



Ehh I didn't like what I read at IMDB. But that was almost two years ago, hope they have made tons of good changes to the script by now


----------



## SusanBeach

pearlyqueen said:


> This guy posted a photo of the AC set in Valetta, Malta
> 
> View attachment 3111285
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/perit_cmintoff/status/637290830508740609
> 
> And filming started today!
> 
> https://twitter.com/billcollage/status/637297530255097857



Thank you!


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> OMG LOL Won't post the pics here but please see this
> 
> http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/...sassin-s-creed?_cc=S1d___&_ccid=g5nf4c.nt77gp



 Thank you


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Ehh I didn't like what I read at IMDB. But that was almost two years ago, hope they have made tons of good changes to the script by now



Me neither. So far they just changed the names, setting is the same. I hope I don't hear that Torquomeda or something is the villain, otherwise we might already know what will happen to Marion  but they probably did a few changes after Collage and Cooper got in.



> Oh cool they started filming earlier than I expected them too. I had heard second week of September being thrown around. Perhaps they planned on starting early to accommodate michaels heavy publicity schedule this fall.



I agree, Marion's shooting also wrapped a few weeks before planned. If they started in mid or late September, shooting might have ended only in December and Michael will be very busy promoting and campaigning Jobs from October to December. Smart decision. 

I also think Macbeth isn't at TIFF so the cast and Kurzel can be focused on AC, instead of losing a few days in Canada. The film can go to another festival


----------



## Lou9

Harvey has dated Macbeth!  Limited release on December 4th!

I will be out of the country the first half of December.  Somewhere, Harvey is laughing his *** off at me.


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> Harvey has dated Macbeth!  Limited release on December 4th!
> 
> I will be out of the country the first half of December.  Somewhere, Harvey is laughing his *** off at me.



Ewww what does limited release mean? New York and LA only kinda thing? It better be in the city I live or somebody's gonna get hurt.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Harvey has dated Macbeth!  Limited release on December 4th!
> 
> I will be out of the country the first half of December.  Somewhere, Harvey is laughing his *** off at me.



Finally a date!! I really hope it's not just NY and LA though, at least he should have the decency to cover more cities!


----------



## Lou9

It doesn't mean it can't expand if it has good box office and theater demand. It was never going to be a wide theater release, always art house. He didn't put it up against Hunger Games or Star Wars or on Christmas itself with his Hateful Eight, Joy, and the legion of other Oscar bait. So... we'll see. It will be there and we'll see what he lets Radius do with it.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> It doesn't mean it can't expand if it has good box office and theater demand. It was never going to be a wide theater release, always art house. He didn't put it up against Hunger Games or Star Wars or on Christmas itself with his Hateful Eight, Joy, and the legion of other Oscar bait. So... we'll see. It will be there and we'll see what he lets Radius do with it.


Yes,I agree. I'm not very confident about the release,but at least it will receive a qualifying run for the technical categories.


----------



## bhb2014

That's the same date he released Coriolanus. If he screens it in festivals before, it can have more than technical nods. Many films will be released after Macbeth and they all have chances of major categories. UK release might help the film a little bit too, in getting buzz if it's a hitnover there. I am hoping for AFI as its North American premiere =)

I don't think there is any really strong contender on December 4th, only big films from previous weeks such as Carol, Secret in their Eyes and Danish Girl. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bhb2014

Carlos Bardem (yes, Javier's older brother) will be in AC. I think he'll be the villain from the draft a posted here. Marion will be Maria or something.

https://twitter.com/carlosbardem/status/636959808239878144


----------



## pearlyqueen

New photos of the AC set in Valetta, Malta

Source: https://twitter.com/beatlesfass08/status/637936510784958464


----------



## bhb2014

News pics from the set  In this one we can see stunts already. Waiting to see the cast on set now!

https://www.facebook.com/Assassins.Networks


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

So, we all know everyone here reads Fassy Tea. Well, I was reading this morning and amid one jumble of a post, it was pointed out that the instagram where the pic of AV in Malta came from is actually the head of a PR firm! Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I didn't see it - apparently, I wasn't paying enough attention! Just thought that was a pretty hilarious detail. 



> Founded in 2008, Varg PR offers a mix of traditional PR with bespoke brand building solutions for fashion and lifestyle brands. Tove Westling, Director and founder, worked as UK PR & Marketing Manager for DAY Birger et Mikkelsen before starting up Varg in 2008. *Prior to her move to the UK, she handled PR accounts such as Louis Vuitton*, Topshop and Gant in the Swedish market.
> 
> http://www.varg.co.uk/story



It's funny how all of her recent "friends" who "just happpen" to post pics of her all have some kind of professional PR connection... this lady, the wedding lady... but I'm sure that's just a coincidence. Lol.

Meanwhile, back in reality, this chick's PR team is awful. Like, how do these people even have jobs, much less firms with high-end clients, using the budget methods of famehoes like Madalina from two years ago? And not even doing it as well? Does 'Varg' mean 'Struggle' in Swedish?


----------



## Lou9

Highly likely Michael won't be on set this week as I assume he'll need to be in Teluride by Friday.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Highly likely Michael won't be on set this week as I assume he'll need to be in Teluride by Friday.



Michael is a mutant, don't forget about that  He can definitely shoot AC until Wednesday and head to Telluride on Thrusday. It seems they've been shooting since Friday, so I think Michael is still there.


----------



## Hackensack

The set photos are fantastic--thanks, everyone.  I hope that most of it will be set in the past, and not the present day.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> The set photos are fantastic--thanks, everyone.  I hope that most of it will be set in the past, and not the present day.




I hope it's 50/50 past and present day; Michael isn't often in films set in contemporary times! I guess they'll shoot the location stuff first in Malta and Spain and then relocate to London from October onwards.


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> Michael is a mutant, don't forget about that  He can definitely shoot AC until Wednesday and head to Telluride on Thrusday. It seems they've been shooting since Friday, so I think Michael is still there.



Agree. I think he is there shooting. He can definitely leave on Weds or Thur. Although there is a stunt double doing stuff from the set pic, we know he always wants to do his own stunt as well. Hope he keeps it safe cause this time there are lots of actions stuff, not like what he did in XMen.


----------



## gingerglory

Hackensack said:


> The set photos are fantastic--thanks, everyone.  I hope that most of it will be set in the past, and not the present day.



Yes, the set pics looks awesome. Lots of my friends who are the games fans are happy about the set when they saw them and told me they look authentic to the game. Adam Arkapaw's lens will make them look even more stunning. I also hope the past is more. The present day stuff is not that interesting to me.

btw, I didn't see his name list on AC's IMDb list yet. Hope it's still him as AC's Cinematographer.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Agree. I think he is there shooting. He can definitely leave on Weds or Thur. Although there is a stunt double doing stuff from the set pic, we know he always wants to do his own stunt as well. Hope he keeps it safe cause this time there are lots of actions stuff, not like what he did in XMen.



But we have just one image, we don't know if he was there and didn't appear. Even if he hasn't done any scene yet, he's the producer, he can be there to check things and if everything is doing OK  He could be in London too, they will shoot at Pinewood Studios too. Or even in Spain LOL

Don't worry, Michael will be fine in action sequences.


----------



## mollie12

I'm looking forward to this.  Should be up in a few weeks:

Robbie Collin &#8207;@robbiereviews  11h11 hours ago
Normally can't stand transcribing interviews, but Michael Fassbender talking about Macbeth and 12 Years a Slave? Honest-to-God goosebumps.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> I'm looking forward to this.  Should be up in a few weeks:
> 
> Robbie Collin &#8207;@robbiereviews  11h11 hours ago
> Normally can't stand transcribing interviews, but Michael Fassbender talking about Macbeth and 12 Years a Slave? Honest-to-God goosebumps.



Yeah, can't wait. Finally, a new interview! looks like it's from Telegraph. Hopefully, there will be new pics as well!


----------



## bhb2014

Total Film special 

http://michaelfassbenderbrasil.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=531&pid=29056#top_display_media


----------



## bhb2014

More pics from AC's set 

https://www.facebook.com/Assassins.Networks (amazing page, we might get daily info about the movie in this page)


----------



## bhb2014

Michael spotted in Sicily this weekend.

https://instagram.com/p/7ChAhCr9OO

EDIT: AV was with him, the lady that posted the pic confirmed it. Makes sense, Venice starts this week, she should be in Italy already. He'll probably be at Danish Girl premiere next Saturday, that will give them a lot of buzz as a Hollywood couple. Jobs might get a screening in the mid or even in the end of Telluride.


----------



## gingerglory

> Alica was wearing a gorgeous dress.



I guess the one walking ahead of him with a pink dress could be Alicia. Zero premieres on Thursday and the Danish Girl this Saturday. In that case, he could be there for Zero too. When is Telluride going to announce their lineup and schedule?


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Michael spotted in Sicily this weekend.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7ChAhCr9OO
> 
> EDIT: AV was with him, the lady that posted the pic confirmed it. Makes sense, Venice starts this week, she should be in Italy already. He'll probably be at Danish Girl premiere next Saturday, that will give them a lot of buzz as a Hollywood couple. Jobs might get a screening in the mid or even in the end of Telluride.





> Zero premieres on Thursday and the Danish Girl this Saturday. In that case, he could be there for Zero too. When is Telluride going to announce their lineup and schedule?



Telluride's fest lasts from Friday September 4th to Monday September 7th, but most of the press actually leave the morning of the 7th, so the biggest premieres don't occur on that day.  

There's absolutely no way that he can attend both Telluride and the Venice Film Festival, considering the time it takes to travel.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Telluride's fest lasts from Friday September 4th to Monday September 7th, but most of the press actually leave the morning of the 7th, so the biggest premieres don't occur on that day.
> 
> There's absolutely no way that he can attend both Telluride and the Venice Film Festival, considering the time it takes to travel.



Yeah, he will surely attend Zero's premiere this week. Telluride will announce its lineup this Thursday I think, depending on the day Jobs will screen and the day he gets his Silver medallion, he can attend DG premiere and take a flight right away to US. But it will be hard to do both, I agree LOL


----------



## Lou9

Telluride is only the 4-7th, and I would assume a film like Steve Jobs would take advantage of the critics in town for the weekend (last year's program for example), so I highly doubt Michael will stay in Italy for The Danish Girl premier. 

They announce the schedule for the festival the day before it starts.


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> Total Film special
> 
> http://michaelfassbenderbrasil.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=531&pid=29056#top_display_media



Thank you!!! Very interesting


----------



## pearlyqueen

Guess they're having a holiday in Sicily together[emoji3] Sicily is nowhere near Venice, about 600 miles away


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Telluride's fest lasts from Friday September 4th to Monday September 7th, but most of the press actually leave the morning of the 7th, so the biggest premieres don't occur on that day.
> 
> There's absolutely no way that he can attend both Telluride and the Venice Film Festival, considering the time it takes to travel.



Right.That's why I was wondering when they will announce their schedule. Thursday? I remember he was at Telluride for three days in 2013 for 12Years. Jobs could be premiere during the weekend and he could be there at least for two days, considering if he will attend certain "conversation" events and if the rumor about the tribute turns out to be true, then that too. Therefore, if he really goes to Venice, he probably can only manage Zero on Thursday. I doubt he will be there for the Danish Girl, which premieres on Saturday evening.


----------



## SusanBeach

Lou9 said:


> Telluride is only the 4-7th, and I would assume a film like Steve Jobs would take advantage of the critics in town for the weekend (last year's program for example), so I highly doubt Michael will stay in Italy for The Danish Girl premier.
> 
> They announce the schedule for the festival the day before it starts.



Is there a reason why they wait with the  schedule to the last minute at Telluride? Just a little curious


----------



## Lou9

SusanBeach said:


> Is there a reason why they wait with the  schedule to the last minute at Telluride? Just a little curious



It's supposed to be much more low key, just industry and critics, type of festival. Not going to see specific films, but trusting the curators to give them them best. 

Where a lot of rich people go to hang out and watch the best movies, get some business and campaigning done on before the big rush of the Fall season starts.


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Is there a reason why they wait with the  schedule to the last minute at Telluride? Just a little curious



I have no idea! LOL

Yeah, he might stay in Telluride for a few days, this is true. At least Zero premiere he wil be able to attend , he's not far from Italy in any way. He can even go back to Malta on the same day =)

I think he is getting the medallion. The guy who was being ironic about it said that people were very close in guessing the name when they mentioned Eisenberg. You know, Eisenberg, Facebook movie, written by Sorkin. It's Michael. His campaign will start to good at Telluride. Let's wait for the reception. I read that studio expects at least a 100M domestic gross.


----------



## SusanBeach

Lou9 said:


> It's supposed to be much more low key, just industry and critics, type of festival. Not going to see specific films, but trusting the curators to give them them best.
> 
> Where a lot of rich people go to hang out and watch the best movies, get some business and campaigning done on before the big rush of the Fall season starts.



Ok,I see, thank you for the explaining


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> It's supposed to be much more low key, just industry and critics, type of festival. Not going to see specific films, but trusting the curators to give them them best.
> 
> Where *a lot of rich people* go to hang out and watch the best movies, get some business and campaigning done on before the big rush of the Fall season starts.



Is it unaffordable for ordinary cinephiles to attend such a festival? Wondering how much it generally costs including ticket package, lodging, dining and transportation expenses.


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> Is it unaffordable for ordinary cinephiles to attend such a festival? Wondering how much it generally costs including ticket package, lodging, dining and transportation expenses.



That probably depends on your definition of "affordable"?  I haven't looked up the information recently, but my recollection is that the ticket package, while more expensive than TIFF/NYFF, isn't that bad.   I know some Colorado MF fans who have gone to Telluride, but they didn't have that far to travel.   It's really the transportation/lodging expenses that are truly killer.   It's an absolute ***** to get to Telluride & that's reflected in the cost.


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> Is it unaffordable for ordinary cinephiles to attend such a festival? Wondering how much it generally costs including ticket package, lodging, dining and transportation expenses.



Here is their website with the pass prices on it. This is not the type of festival where you can rush a showing (there aren't any big theaters in the first place). The website also has pages that advises how to travel into the area (air travel is very limited, which is another reason I highly doubt Michael will be in Venice this week) and lodging is expensive. They have a section about visiting on a budget, but it's basically you either do it in style or you camp and see free outdoor talks.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> That probably depends on your definition of "affordable"?  I haven't looked up the information recently, but my recollection is that the ticket package, while more expensive than TIFF/NYFF, isn't that bad.   I know some Colorado MF fans who have gone to Telluride, but they didn't have that far to travel.   It's really the transportation/lodging expenses that are truly killer.   It's an absolute ***** to get to Telluride & that's reflected in the cost.



Thank you! I suspected the transportation is pricey and inconvenient if you travel from far. Little bit like to get to Sundance, maybe worse...


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Here is their website with the pass prices on it. This is not the type of festival where you can rush a showing (there aren't any big theaters in the first place). The website also has pages that advises how to travel into the area (air travel is very limited, which is another reason I highly doubt Michael will be in Venice this week) and lodging is expensive. They have a section about visiting on a budget, but it's basically you either do it in style or you camp and see free outdoor talks.



Gotcha, thanks! That's quite informative. I used to hear that you need a private jet to fly in...


----------



## mollie12

Source, but seems like the original source was FB


----------



## bhb2014

Hahahahahahahahhaha they look so happy! Playing cards?  Soon he'll do a staged PDA in another beach like Cooper did in Italy with his PR girlfriend.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Source, but seems like the original source was FB



lol, looks like they're playing cards.  Alicia did say she carries cards with her cause ya never know when someone's up for a game of poker.

I could handle playing poker in Malta right now.  Throw in Fassy in his swim trunks and I'm good to go.  I'd even let him win.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> lol, looks like they're playing cards.  Alicia did say she carries cards with her cause ya never know when someone's up for a game of poker.
> 
> 
> 
> I could handle playing poker in Malta right now.  Throw in Fassy in his swim trunks and I'm good to go.  I'd even let him win.




Lovely to see them having a romantic break in the sun, they both work so hard but make time for each other too [emoji3] 

This is the reality of how he spends his downtime - relaxing on holiday with his girlfriend, not the wild partying! Playing cards by the sea with your significant other, bliss!


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> lol, looks like they're playing cards.  Alicia did say she carries cards with her cause ya never know when someone's up for a game of poker.
> 
> I could handle playing poker in Malta right now.  Throw in Fassy in his swim trunks and I'm good to go.  I'd even let him win.



LOL Me too!!!


----------



## Lou9

Are they doing something? Is there something in that picture besides Michael's arm?


----------



## karma70

bhb2014 said:


> Hahahahahahahahhaha they look so happy! Playing cards?  Soon he'll do a staged PDA in another beach like Cooper did in Italy with his PR girlfriend.


Actually, they look normal. As far from a staged photo as possible.


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> Are they doing something? Is there something in that picture besides Michael's arm?



lol, I was sent a picture where his back is right where my eyes went to.  It says a lot about a man when even his back (not even his backside, just his back!) oozes sex appeal.


----------



## bhb2014

karma70 said:


> Actually, they look normal. As far from a staged photo as possible.



It is not a staged pic, if it was there would be more and they wouldn't look like their normal status: miserable. For someone who loved cards AV seems quote bored LOL again, they look happy when they are with other people around or when they know they're being papped. My POV.


----------



## fashionm

I don't think that their relatioship is for PR. I don't like Alicia that much,even though I think she really is talented, but I think that if it was for publicity, they would be way more open about their relationship like the staged pics of Bradley and Irina in Italy or the ones of Henry Cavill and Kaley Cuoco back then. I don't see them lasting past award season but probably because of the pressure and the fact that they are both very busy.
 Anyway that's my opinion,not saying I'm right


----------



## bhb2014

I agree with you. They aren't PR, she is another co-star he dated, normal. But they are using and they will use their relationship to be on the spotlight during awards season, it's part of the game =) And yes, they won't last after the Oscars. For me, they lasted so far for PR reasons though.

IMO, both Cooper and Cavill are gay so every now and then they appear with women. Cooper is more active on staged PDAs, Cavill isn't. And don't tell me abut Cuoco, thei PDA was ridiculous LOL six months later she married someone else. Saldana also married a few months after she and Cooper split.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> I'm looking forward to this.  Should be up in a few weeks:
> 
> Robbie Collin &#8207;@robbiereviews  11h11 hours ago
> Normally can't stand transcribing interviews, but Michael Fassbender talking about Macbeth and 12 Years a Slave? Honest-to-God goosebumps.



Great! Robbie Collin was disappointed when Michael didn't win the BAFTA award  for 12 yas. 





mollie12 said:


> Telluride's fest lasts from Friday September 4th to Monday September 7th, but most of the press actually leave the morning of the 7th, so the biggest premieres don't occur on that day.
> 
> There's absolutely no way that he can attend both Telluride and the Venice Film Festival, considering the time it takes to travel.



He will attend Telluride without any doubt.


----------



## mchris55

Are they going to Capri next, lol?
They are going to be insufferable this season and my money is on a split. I wonder how that will turn out between them.


----------



## mchris55

A split in terms of nods for the big award, to clarify.

Whoops, sorry.


----------



## libeth

Allie28 said:


> lol, looks like they're playing cards.  Alicia did say she carries cards with her cause ya never know when someone's up for a game of poker.
> 
> I could handle playing poker in Malta right now.  Throw in Fassy in his swim trunks and I'm good to go.  I'd even let him win.



:wrong: looks like they're M-I-S-E-R-A-B-L-E !!!! 


karma70 said:


> Actually, they look normal. As far from a staged photo as possible.



They look nirmal and relaxed. It's not Malta,it's an Italian beach. 


bhb2014 said:


> I agree with you. _They aren't PR, she is another co-star he dated, normal. _But they are using and they will use their relationship to be on the spotlight during awards season, it's part of the game =) And yes, they won't last after the Oscars._ For me, they lasted so far for PR reasons though._
> 
> IMO, both Cooper and Cavill are gay so every now and then they appear with women. Cooper is more active on staged PDAs, Cavill isn't. And don't tell me abut Cuoco, thei PDA was ridiculous LOL six months later she married someone else. Saldana also married a few months after she and Cooper split.



:weird:


----------



## celebrityglam

pbs.twimg.com/media/CNbLasEUcAAZP0P.jpg

i hope he nails his role as an assasin


----------



## bhb2014

Is it just me or Michael is tanned in this AC pic?


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Source, but seems like the original source was FB



I think the original source is from Ins. Looks like a Russian took it https://instagram.com/p/7AySLJMY1t/

They look normal to me like an old couple enjoying each other's company under the sun (that's the squinting) by the beach, playing poker, just relaxing. 

What really creeps me out is that michaelfassbenderofficial ins account. It post an seaside pic after these two Sicily pics. Apparently, they are trying hard to pretend to be him. Michael's people need to do something about it. It's getting creepier and creepier.


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> Is it just me or Michael is tanned in this AC pic?



I noticed that too. I mentioned a couple post back. I think they photoshoped him darker.


----------



## gingerglory

It's kind of funny to me. Michael will never get tanned and he will just turn red under the sun because he is a ginger On the other hand, Alicia is super easy to get tanned.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> I think the original source is from Ins. Looks like a Russian took it https://instagram.com/p/7AySLJMY1t/
> 
> They look normal to me like an old couple enjoying each other's company under the sun (that's the squinting) by the beach, playing poker, just relaxing.
> 
> What really creeps me out is that michaelfassbenderofficial ins account. It post an seaside pic after these two Sicily pics. Apparently, they are trying hard to pretend to be him. Michael's people need to do something about it. It's getting creepier and creepier.



I have no IDEA why that account is still online. NO IDEA. It clearly pretends to be Michael, it has answered Steve Jobs official account, people who mentioned AV, etc. I've reported it many times but nothing happened. This is why I think this might be a PR account. Not Michael but his team runs it or something. Because they are clearly aware of it, it has over 60K followers, it writes as Michael sometimes and so on. His team isn't that dumb. And now it posts a pic to show he's in Malta or Italy, whatever...it's beyond creepy and wrong.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> It's kind of funny to me. Michael will never get tanned and he will just turn red under the sun because he is a ginger On the other hand, Alicia is super easy to get tanned.




Yep, the same goes for a lot of Irish and Scots. He gets lots of freckles in the sun though [emoji6]


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> It's kind of funny to me. Michael will never get tanned and he will just turn red under the sun because he is a ginger On the other hand, Alicia is super easy to get tanned.


Michael cant tan at all lol, its so funny to me!

Alicia's tan comes from a spray can. She looks positively orange about 98% of her official appearances. Remember comiccon? I bet she got some orange on her poor UNCLE co stars too.


----------



## miasharma

A question for anyone who knows, all of you have mentioned that Telluride doesnt release its movies list until the day before the show. How do we know that Jobs will be screened there?


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> I have no IDEA why that account is still online. NO IDEA. It clearly pretends to be Michael, it has answered Steve Jobs official account, people who mentioned AV, etc. I've reported it many times but nothing happened. This is why I think this might be a PR account. Not Michael but his team runs it or something. Because they are clearly aware of it, it has over 60K followers, it writes as Michael sometimes and so on. His team isn't that dumb. And now it posts a pic to show he's in Malta or Italy, whatever...it's beyond creepy and wrong.



I don't think it's his team running it either. The way they posting things and responding things is just dumb. If it's really his people, then Michael needs to fire them, cause clearly they are not doing a very good job.


----------



## gingerglory

miasharma said:


> A question for anyone who knows, all of you have mentioned that Telluride doesnt release its movies list until the day before the show. How do we know that Jobs will be screened there?



NYFF listed it as their NA premiere and they didn't say it's a World premiere. And Jobs won't go to Venice and TIFF. So it's safe to guess that Telluride would be the only place for its World Premiere, beside Boyle has a history with Telluride as well.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, the same goes for a lot of Irish and Scots. He gets lots of freckles in the sun though [emoji6]



I adore his freckles! so cute!


----------



## libeth

gingerglory said:


> I think the original source is from Ins. Looks like a Russian took it https://instagram.com/p/7AySLJMY1t/
> 
> They look normal to me like an old couple enjoying each other's company under the sun (that's the squinting) by the beach, playing poker, just relaxing.
> 
> What really creeps me out is that michaelfassbenderofficial ins account. It post an seaside pic after these two Sicily pics. Apparently, they are trying hard to pretend to be him. Michael's people need to do something about it. It's getting creepier and creepier.



Creepy.  





gingerglory said:


> I noticed that too. I mentioned a couple post back. I think they photoshoped him darker.



I don't like the pic. His head looks photoshopped. I'm waiting to see the set pics.


----------



## gingerglory

miasharma said:


> Michael cant tan at all lol, its so funny to me!
> 
> Alicia's tan comes from a spray can. She looks positively orange about 98% of her official appearances. Remember comiccon? I bet she got some orange on her poor UNCLE co stars too.



Call me ignorance.How can you tell it's a natural tan or it's from a spray can? What's the difference? I'm just curious cause I really don't know about it.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> I don't think it's his team running it either. The way they posting things and responding things is just dumb. If it's really his people, then Michael needs to fire them, cause clearly they are not doing a very good job.



So his team is awful. This account exists for almost a year now and it clearly pretends it's Michael. More than 60K followers, it writes as if it was him...it's kinda ridiculous his team letting it be online until now. It must be deleted or at least change its username. 

About Telluride, Boyle screens most of his films over there, Michael is the actor that guy hinted about the silver medallion and NY is the NA premiere. London is the European premiere. So...world premiere at Telluride in just a few days! =)


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> So his team is awful. This account exists for almost a year now and it clearly pretends it's Michael. More than 60K followers, it writes as if it was him...it's kinda ridiculous his team letting it be online until now. It must be deleted or at least change its username.
> 
> About Telluride, Boyle screens most of his films over there, Michael is the actor that guy hinted about the silver medallion and NY is the NA premiere. London is the European premiere. So...world premiere at Telluride in just a few days! =)



Telluride would be both the World and North American premier. It was a big deal when NYFF announced Steve Jobs as the Centerpiece and it was not a premier of any kind.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Telluride would be both the World and North American premier. It was a big deal when NYFF announced Steve Jobs as the Centerpiece and it was not a premier of any kind.



Duh, sorry  Telluride is the World Premiere and NA premiere. NYFF is a special screening. Last year, Inherent Vice was at Centerpiece too, just like Walter Mitty in 2013 and Not Fade Away in 2012 



> I don't like the pic. His head looks photoshopped. I'm waiting to see the set pics.



I like the pic as a whole, especially costume's details. But his tan is very weird LOL


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Duh, sorry  Telluride is the World Premiere and NA premiere. NYFF is a special screening. Last year, Inherent Vice was at Centerpiece too, just like Walter Mitty in 2013 and Not Fade Away in 2012



I believe, however, that Inherent Vice and Walter Mitty were also World Premiers at NYFF, along with being the Centerpiece.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I believe, however, that Inherent Vice and Walter Mitty were also World Premiers at NYFF, along with being the Centerpiece.



Don't know but recent selections weren't very successsful at the Oscars, let's hope that Jobs change that. The film is also closing London and recent closing night films haven't done well among AMPAS either. Fingers crossed!

Variety made a list of the 30 most anticipated films for the Oscars and Macbeth (20th) and Jobs (12th) are in!



> Danny Boyle working from a rapid-fire script by Aaron Sorkin with Michael Fassbender, Kate Winslet and Seth Rogen starring, Scott Rudin producing  "Steve Jobs" has so much promise. Universal Pictures is also surely gunning for a major presence after attempts with "Unbroken," "Les Misérables" and "Frost/Nixon" haven't brought them to the winner's circle in recent years. It will be interesting to keep an eye on the balance between hagiography and warts-and-all as well. Kristopher Tapley





> No need to be coy about where I stand on this one. While Australian helmer Justin Kurzel's stripped-back, mood-driven take on The Scottish Play prompted some bludgeoned critical dismissals at Cannes, my own Variety review described it as "scarcely improvable  fearsomely visceral and impeccably performed." I stand by that claim: Michael Fassbender fulfills his ideal casting as the blood-lusting Highland warlord, while Marion Cotillard, in her startling first crack at Shakespearean acting, embodies a Lady M for the ages. Both merit an awards push from The Weinstein Co. Guy Lodge



http://variety.com/gallery/the-30-m...-of-oscar-season/#!11/20-macbeth-weinstein-co


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> Call me ignorance.How can you tell it's a natural tan or it's from a spray can? What's the difference? I'm just curious cause I really don't know about it.


If you compare the two links below, you can clearly see how Alicia over did the fake tan in the first one in the green dress. Her shade in the one with the orange pants is more natural tan than fake, glowing but not orange looking. She looked orange at comic con too but I didnt insert that link here. So if they look positively orange, they used spray tan not real. 

http://images.fandango.com/r97.7/Im...ormer images/p696092/aliciakareninauk-fin.jpg

http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2015/05/04/vikander-beauty-tips.jpg


----------



## miasharma

Lou9 said:


> Telluride would be both the World and North American premier. It was a big deal when NYFF announced Steve Jobs as the Centerpiece and it was not a premier of any kind.


I cant wait for Michael to start his promotions for Jobs and Macbeth!! all the interviews and new videos!! Just as long as his barnacle girlfriend doesnt try to steal the spotlight away from Michael, he has worked too hard for all this


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Source, but seems like the original source was FB


Michael is looking good. His girlfriends scowl is ugly. May she is bothered about the persecution happening to her at the moment.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Michael spotted in Sicily this weekend.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7ChAhCr9OO
> 
> EDIT: AV was with him, the lady that posted the pic confirmed it. Makes sense, Venice starts this week, she should be in Italy already. He'll probably be at Danish Girl premiere next Saturday, that will give them a lot of buzz as a Hollywood couple. Jobs might get a screening in the mid or even in the end of Telluride.


Thank you for the pic! Michael looks good, and looks like he is having a good time. Why is he walking so far behind his girlfriend? Her dress looks like something I would wear, are there any pics showing Alicias entire dress?


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Thank you for the pic! Michael looks good, and looks like he is having a good time. Why is he walking so far behind his girlfriend? Her dress looks like something I would wear, are there any pics showing Alicias entire dress?



No, there's just this pic with her, taken by a fan of his. Nothing more. It seems they were in a rush and didn't want to be spotted but a long pink dress doesn't help a lot LOL Anyway, just this pic. 

The other one, at the beach, is from a Russian, whom he refused to take pics with but he did shake her/his hands. That one is better! He looks pretty good with his six packs on sight


----------



## gingerglory

miasharma said:


> If you compare the two links below, you can clearly see how Alicia over did the fake tan in the first one in the green dress. Her shade in the one with the orange pants is more natural tan than fake, glowing but not orange looking. She looked orange at comic con too but I didnt insert that link here. So if they look positively orange, they used spray tan not real.
> 
> http://images.fandango.com/r97.7/Im...ormer images/p696092/aliciakareninauk-fin.jpg
> 
> http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/blogs/daily-beauty-reporter/2015/05/04/vikander-beauty-tips.jpg



I see. The one in the green dress does look too much.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> No, there's just this pic with her, taken by a fan of his. Nothing more. It seems they were in a rush and didn't want to be spotted but a long pink dress doesn't help a lot LOL Anyway, just this pic.
> 
> The other one, at the beach, is from a Russian, whom he refused to take pics with but he did shake her/his hands. That one is better! He looks pretty good with his six packs on sight


Oh darn! I was actually interested in seeing what that dress looked like. Well hopefully one of Alicia's friend will innocently post a pic of her and Michael together and I can get the full view.

I actually liked her casual street style too, from the london persecution pics that she probably called on herself. Alicia has cute casual style, similar to a lot of stuff I would wear, her red carpet style is another story...


----------



## bhb2014

For who missed the Q&A about AC, here are Ubisoft's details about it 

http://blog.ubi.com/assassins-creed-movie-twitter-qa


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Michael spotted in Sicily this weekend.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7ChAhCr9OO


She should change the caption though,since he's going to Telluride. 


gingerglory said:


> I think the original source is from Ins. Looks like a Russian took it https://instagram.com/p/7AySLJMY1t/  They look normal to me like an old couple enjoying each other's company under the sun (that's the squinting) by the beach, playing poker, just relaxing. What really creeps me out is that michaelfassbenderofficial ins account. It post an seaside pic after these two Sicily pics. Apparently, they are trying hard to pretend to be him. Michael's people need to do something about it. It's getting creepier and creepier.


Yes,I agree. It's another pic which proves that they are actually spending their private time together. 
The seaside pic is really creepy.


mollie12 said:


> Telluride's fest lasts from Friday September 4th to Monday September 7th, but most of the press actually leave the morning of the 7th, so the biggest premieres don't occur on that day.
> 
> There's absolutely no way that he can attend both Telluride and the Venice Film Festival, considering the time it takes to travel.


Yes,and Steve Jobs will probably premiere on the opening day or second day.


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> Great! Robbie Collin was disappointed when Michael didn't win the BAFTA award  for 12 yas.
> 
> He will attend Telluride without any doubt.





mollie12 said:


> I'm looking forward to this.  Should be up in a few weeks:
> 
> Robbie Collin &#8207;@robbiereviews  11h11 hours ago
> Normally can't stand transcribing interviews, but Michael Fassbender talking about Macbeth and 12 Years a Slave? Honest-to-God goosebumps.


He gave the interview during Cannes. Robbie Collin and Peter Bradshaw seem to love Michael as an actor.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> She should change the caption though,since he's going to Telluride.
> 
> Yes,I agree. It's another pic which proves that they are actually spending their private time together.
> The seaside pic is really creepy.
> 
> Yes,and Steve Jobs will probably premiere on the opening day or second day.



Yeah, his fan was wrong  I think he'll stay in Italy until Zero's screening (AV will probably attend his premiere), then go to Telluride to Jobs and receive his Silver Medallion, and then head to Malta to finally shoot something.


----------



## bhb2014

After nearly a year, Michael and AV made it to Star Magazine in a longer note. It's a shame this reinforces his image as a heavy drinker, boozer, smoker, who likes to party constantly. Who planted this lie about them splitting is evil. At least GossipCop bothered to deny it, even though it's one stupid gossip website denying another stupid one. 

On the other hand, I'm more bothered with JJ post about it (after AV's staged pap stroll in London), since it's a much bigger website. The general audience will read it and be like "Of course, it's Michael Fassbender, no woman can handle his partying behavior, poor AV", etc.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, his fan was wrong  I think he'll stay in Italy until Zero's screening (AV will probably attend his premiere), then go to Telluride to Jobs and receive his Silver Medallion, and then head to Malta to finally shoot something.


I was joking,I don't think she knows about Telluride! When is  scheduled Zero?


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I was joking,I don't think she knows about Telluride! When is  scheduled Zero?



She probably doesn't LOL But we thought he would shoot already before heading to Telluride, at least I did, so she's just another fan who got wrong. It seems he'll vacation until Wednesday and on Thrusday he'll attend his short premiere at Venice. And then Silver Medallion/Jobs


----------



## gingerglory

I am sick of these gossips pieces of sh*t. He's been working non-stop with little short breaks for YEARS. WTF with "non-stop partying"?  In his private time, he just goes his local pubs, attends a friend's wedding, hangs out with his friends and girlfriend, like a normal human being, having a little fun and rest which he totally deserves! He didn't even party with Xmen crew, which we know the others went out several times. He is a workaholic.That's what he is. What more do these sites want?! Just leave him alone! I think Michael is long aware of how gossips paint him like this. He once said in an interview that it seems people won't believe him as just an ordinary guy and guess a normal Michael Fassbender isn't that interesting and won't sell magazines and won't lure websites hits.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> After nearly a year, Michael and AV made it to Star Magazine in a longer note. It's a shame this reinforces his image as a heavy drinker, boozer, smoker, who likes to party constantly. *Who planted this lie about them splitting is evil.* At least GossipCop bothered to deny it, even though it's one stupid gossip website denying another stupid one.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm more bothered with JJ post about it (after AV's staged pap stroll in London), since it's a much bigger website. The general audience will read it and be like "Of course, it's Michael Fassbender, no woman can handle his partying behavior, poor AV", etc.



My bet is the "source" was AV's people. These shenanigans always happen with her when she needs press, right before a movie premier, festival, etc. In this case, the plan probably was to plant a rumor, then deny the same rumor, and then stage a pap stroll, then go somewhere where friends/fans post to social networks to follow it all out. It wouldn't surprise me if there weren't some more pics of her and Fassy yet to be posted. 

She hasn't finished milking this thing yet. I'm sure this is just the tip of the iceberg this fall, with her big Eddie Redmayne movie for the Oscars coming out (since he will certainly be nominated, she has to get her follow on nod as well). She's working it.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> I am sick of these gossips pieces of sh*t. He's been working non-stop with little short breaks for YEARS. WTF with "non-stop partying"?  In his private time, he just goes his local pubs, attends a friend's wedding, hangs out with his friends and girlfriend, like a normal human being, having a little fun and rest which he totally deserves! He didn't even party with Xmen crew, which we know the others went out several times. He is a workaholic.That's what he is. What more do these sites want?! Just leave him alone! I think Michael is long aware of how gossips paint him like this. He once said in an interview that it seems people won't believe him as just an ordinary guy and guess a normal Michael Fassbender isn't that interesting and won't sell magazines and won't lure websites hits.



I feel bad too. He's been working hard since January and he probably did party a few times but when someone reads an article like this, especially about a famous person who already has the "rake about town" image that NY Times was happy to give buzz, she thinks: "What's new about that? He spends more time partying then working, I always knew that". And I'm sure AV likes to party too but in this note she's like the victim of this relationship, he's the bad guy. It denies their "split" but it mentions his "drinking problems", which is really bad for his image.

EDIT: they even photoshopped their image, as if they were holding hands LOL Star Mag is such a joke.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> My bet is the "source" was AV's people. These shenanigans always happen with her when she needs press, right before a movie premier, festival, etc. In this case, the plan probably was to plant a rumor, then deny the same rumor, and then stage a pap stroll, then go somewhere where friends/fans post to social networks to follow it all out. It wouldn't surprise me if there weren't some more pics of her and Fassy yet to be posted.
> 
> She hasn't finished milking this thing yet. I'm sure this is just the tip of the iceberg this fall, with her big Eddie Redmayne movie for the Oscars coming out (since he will certainly be nominated, she has to get her follow on nod as well). She's working it.



Why would she do that? This completely jeopardizes his image, she wouldn't do that. I don't like her but she isn't a mean person. It was someone else.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> My bet is the "source" was AV's people. These shenanigans always happen with her when she needs press, right before a movie premier, festival, etc. In this case, the plan probably was to plant a rumor, then deny the same rumor, and then stage a pap stroll, *then go somewhere where friends/fans post to social networks to follow it all out. *It wouldn't surprise me if there weren't some more pics of her and Fassy yet to be posted.
> 
> She hasn't finished milking this thing yet. I'm sure this is just the tip of the iceberg this fall, with her big Eddie Redmayne movie for the Oscars coming out (since he will certainly be nominated, she has to get her follow on nod as well). She's working it.


People were discussing the "split rumors"  and the wedding's pics to shut up them two weeks ago here... Star magazine picks up stories from gossip blogs,so I'm not surprised at all. Star magazine published the fake story about Michael and Marion before Cannes,Gossip Cop denied  that story too. Was that story planted by Vikander? I don't think. The pics in London were used above all  by fashion blogs,and blogs like Lainey would have talked about them or Michael in AC even without her pics in London.
I don't understand... Did they choose Taormina because there are more fans there?


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> *Why would she do that? This completely jeopardizes his image, she wouldn't do that.* I don't like her but she isn't a mean person. It was someone else.



Why would she do that? - Simple, it expands the narrative of press. It gets her name out there more, for the first piece of gossip, and then the follow on denial gossip. It increases the number of stories that her name appears in, and the publications that publish them. Sources were cited in both of those pieces. Odds are they were both the same source, or from the same PR team.

Why wouldn't she do that? - No press is bad press as far as at least her PR is concerned. I don't know how his feels about it, but it also gets his name out there, too. Sure, it shows he likes to party, but it's not like she's accusing him of doing drugs or being an alcoholic. Just a partier. The softer tone of those revelations tells me it was more likely her team as well. She's not exactly throwing him under the bus, just into the street. Again, no press is bad press here.

So why do I blame her PR team instead of his? The London pap stroll. It's her narrative, not his. Thus, her PR.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> People were discussing the "split rumors"  and the wedding's pics to shut up them two weeks ago here... Star magazine picks up stories from gossip blogs,so I'm not surprised at all. Star magazine published the fake story about Michael and Marion before Cannes,Gossip Cop denied  that story too. Was that story planted by Vikander? I don't think. The pics in London were above all used by fashion blogs,and blogs like Lainey would have talked about them or Michael in AC even without her pics in London.
> I don't understand... Did they choose Taormina because there are more fans there?



Taormina wasn't staged  It was a fan who happened to see Michael over there with his girlfriend walking on the street. Same for the beach's pic, it happens. The Russian girl even mentions he refused to take pics, like he did many times before. 

We'll see pap pics if they call them, like they did in AUS and NY. Those pics in Sweden were weird too, even though they were in a very low quality. No normal fan would wait for them for hours, follow them and send pics to a ridiculous Swedish gossip website. That was planned too.



> So why do I blame her PR team instead of his? The London pap stroll. It's her narrative, not his. Thus, her PR.



I understand your point but still, these articles reinforce a negative point about Michael's image, this isn't good for him. Especially now that awards season is starting for real this weekend. I don't believe her PR team would plant this story, knowing it would lead to something negative about him. I get that her London's pap stroll was a way to deny rumors but the rest I don't.


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> People were discussing the "split rumors"  and the wedding's pics to shut up them two weeks ago here... Star magazine picks up stories from gossip blogs,so I'm not surprised at all. Star magazine published the fake story about Michael and Marion before Cannes,Gossip Cop denied  that story too. Was that story planted by Vikander? I don't think. The pics in London were above all used by fashion blogs,and blogs like Lainey would have talked about them or Michael in AC even without her pics in London.
> I don't understand... Did they choose Taormina because there are more fans there?



The Star article cites a source, not just gossip forums (ie. rumors). It was planted. Also, there were previous pap stroll pics taken of her in NY. They didn't make it into Just Jared (only the Daily Fail - where she always gets some press). It wasn't until the Star plant that JJ used her pap pics. The other pap pics didn't go as far. That Star article (and GC denial) bought her extra coverage.

They get press in Italy, so no surprise there were fans there.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> *Why would she do that? - Simple, it expands the narrative of press. It gets her name out there more, for the first piece of gossip, and then the follow on denial gossip. *It increases the number of stories that her name appears in, and the publications that publish them. *Sources were cited in both of those pieces. Odds are they were both the same source, or from the same PR team.*



According to this logic,it doesn't make sense to deny those rumors some hours later...  
If Star magazine says that the  source  was someone closed to her,it makes sense that her PR team is the one who has denied it.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> *The Star article cites a source, not just gossip forums (ie. rumors). It was planted.* Also, there were previous pap stroll pics taken of her in NY. They didn't make it into Just Jared (only the Daily Fail - where she always gets some press). It wasn't until the Star plant that JJ used her pap pics. The other pap pics didn't go as far. That Star article (and GC denial) bought her extra coverage.
> 
> They get press in Italy, so no surprise there were fans there.


The "split rumors" started with a gossip blog article. Of course Star magazine cited a source!  Star magazine is a joke.
The Daily Mail is way better than JJ to get some press.. just saying...


bhb2014 said:


> Taormina wasn't staged  It was a fan who happened to see Michael over there with his girlfriend walking on the street. Same for the beach's pic, it happens. The Russian girl even mentions he refused to take pics, like he did many times before.
> 
> We'll see pap pics if they call them, like they did in AUS and NY. Those pics in Sweden were weird too, even though they were in a very low quality. No normal fan would wait for them for hours, follow them and send pics to a ridiculous Swedish gossip website. That was planned too.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your point but still,* these articles reinforce a negative point about Michael's image, this isn't good for him. Especially now that awards season is starting for real this weekend.* I don't believe her PR team would plant this story, knowing it would lead to something negative about him. I get that her London's pap stroll was a way to deny rumors but the rest I don't.


I know that the last two pics in Sicily are not staged! 
Yes,those articles reinforce a negative image,that's why I think that story was soon denied by  her team or by his team.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Taormina wasn't staged  It was a fan who happened to see Michael over there with his girlfriend walking on the street. Same for the beach's pic, it happens. The Russian girl even mentions he refused to take pics, like he did many times before.
> 
> We'll see pap pics if they call them, like they did in AUS and NY. Those pics in Sweden were weird too, even though they were in a very low quality. No normal fan would wait for them for hours, follow them and send pics to a ridiculous Swedish gossip website. That was planned too.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your point but still, these articles reinforce a negative point about Michael's image, this isn't good for him. Especially now that awards season is starting for real this weekend. I don't believe her PR team would plant this story, knowing it would lead to something negative about him. I get that her London's pap stroll was a way to deny rumors but the rest I don't.



They are aware that people will take there pics and post them. Why didn't we get pics of MF in NGA or CR? Because he didn't want them to. He stayed away from fans (and their ubiquitous smartphones). He knows that will happen when he's out in the public.

You can argue that he doesn't care, but you can't argue that he isn't aware that people will post pics. I think he chooses when to care, and when not to. In this case, he knew it would happen, and played along, IMO.

As far as relying on AV's goodness not to sully MF's rep, I can't go with you there. I totally believe she would do it. She's no sweet little girl. Based on everything I've heard, read, seen, and the way she's behaved so far, it's my belief she'll fully throw him under the bus when it's time.


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> My bet is the "source" was AV's people. These shenanigans always happen with her when she needs press, right before a movie premier, festival, etc. In this case, the plan probably was to plant a rumor, then deny the same rumor, and then stage a pap stroll, then go somewhere where friends/fans post to social networks to follow it all out. It wouldn't surprise me if there weren't some more pics of her and Fassy yet to be posted.
> 
> She hasn't finished milking this thing yet. I'm sure this is just the tip of the iceberg this fall, with her big Eddie Redmayne movie for the Oscars coming out (since he will certainly be nominated, she has to get her follow on nod as well). She's working it.


LOL hit the nail right on the head. 

I was just going to respond to Bhb that the rumor in star and the source in gossipcop are 1000% Alicia people now that her movie is coming out and she needs attention. Alicia couldnt even let Michael have his day, HAD to put out a sad little rumor (and make his fans happy for a split second) the day AC's first official image was released. She really is pathetic


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> The "split rumors" started with a gossip blog article. Of course Star magazine cited a source!  Star magazine is a joke.
> The Daily Mail is way better than JJ to get so e press.. just saying...



Star does get PR plants. Don't think that they don't. You can choose to believe that they actually researched this out of a gossip forum (doubtful they'd spend that sort of time) rather than simply took a text or email from a source to build the story, but that's your call.

The Daily Mail articles for her are more European, and she gets lots of Daily Mail coverage already. She's trying to break into the US market. Just Jared would be good for that, and it gets her more variety in her coverage.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> She probably doesn't LOL But we thought he would shoot already before heading to Telluride, at least I did, so she's just another fan who got wrong. It seems he'll vacation until Wednesday and on Thrusday he'll attend his short premiere at Venice. And then Silver Medallion/Jobs


I'm not sure he will attend,let's see.


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> People were discussing the "split rumors"  and the wedding's pics to shut up them two weeks ago here... Star magazine picks up stories from gossip blogs,so I'm not surprised at all. Star magazine published the fake story about Michael and Marion before Cannes,Gossip Cop denied  that story too. Was that story planted by Vikander? I don't think. The pics in London were used above all  by fashion blogs,and blogs like Lainey would have talked about them or Michael in AC even without her pics in London.
> I don't understand... Did they choose Taormina because there are more fans there?


The gossip cop deniel stated that their "source" was close to Alicia (aka her people) and the denial was only a few hours after the blurb in Star came out. The source couldnt even wait until the actual magazine came out. All a little suspicious, organized and hurried to me. 

Honestly, I feel bad for Michael (not thirsty tho) that both those citings he denied getting his pic taken but the fans took it regardless and posted it. Guess that is what he signed up for but still feel bad for him. I hope he has a good vacation before the non stop work this fall!!


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> According to this logic,it doesn't make sense to deny those rumors some hours later...
> If Star magazine says that the  source  was someone closed to her,it makes sense that her PR team is the one who has denied it.



It makes sense if your goal is to get press coverage. Two different spots together, and more eyes to see her pic and her name. Score!


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> Star does get PR plants. Don't think that they don't. You can choose to believe that they actually researched this out of a gossip forum (doubtful they'd spend that sort of time) rather than simply took a text or email from a source to build the story, but that's your call.
> 
> The Daily Mail articles for her are more European, and she gets lots of Daily Mail coverage already. She's trying to break into the US market. Just Jared would be good for that, and it gets her more variety in her coverage.


some of Alicia's fans(not Morgane but some others) believe that ANY AND ALL hate for Alicia comes from the jealous Micheal fans. We are really powerful, did you know that?!?!? Maybe we did influence a major US tabloid.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> The "split rumors" started with a gossip blog article. Of course Star magazine cited a source!  Star magazine is a joke.
> The Daily Mail is way better than JJ to get some press.. just saying...
> 
> I know that the last two pics in Sicily are not staged!
> Yes,those articles reinforce a negative image,that's why I think that story was soon denied by  her team or by his team.



Ok =) it was her team that denied. If Michael hasn't been capable of acknowledging her for ten months, he wouldn't deny these rumors. He probably doesn't even know about this to be honest, unless Paula told him about it. Since his team still hasn't shut down that fake profile that pretends to be him, I believe it hasn't told him about this breakup rumor either LOL


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Ok =) it was her team that denied. If Michael hasn't been capable of acknowledging her for ten months, he wouldn't deny these rumors. He probably doesn't even know about this to be honest, unless Paula told him about it. Since his team still hasn't shut down that fake profile that pretends to be him, I believe it hasn't told him about this breakup rumor either LOL


lol Michael I get a feeling that Michael could care less about the famewhoring his girfriend does. He seems really carefree like that.

On another note, is Zero the movie that michael helped produce? he isnt in it right? I feel like it would be a lot of work for him to go to Venice to support it if he isnt even in it. Is ridley scott going?


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> Star does get PR plants. Don't think that they don't. You can choose to believe that they actually researched this out of a gossip forum (doubtful they'd spend that sort of time) rather than simply took a text or email from a source to build the story, but that's your call.
> 
> The Daily Mail articles for her are more European, and she gets lots of Daily Mail coverage already. She's trying to break into the US market. Just Jared would be good for that, and it gets her more variety in her coverage.



The Daily Mail is way more read than Just Jared though. Actually her pics in Ischia were covered by Just Jared too. 
I was talking about well-known gossip blogs,not Purse Forum.I think that PR people choose more reputable magazines for PR plants but you're right,it's possible. I don't think this is the case,but let's agree to disagree.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> They are aware that people will take there pics and post them. Why didn't we get pics of MF in NGA or CR? Because he didn't want them to. He stayed away from fans (and their ubiquitous smartphones). He knows that will happen when he's out in the public.
> 
> You can argue that he doesn't care, but you can't argue that he isn't aware that people will post pics. I think he chooses when to care, and when not to. In this case, he knew it would happen, and played along, IMO.
> 
> As far as relying on AV's goodness not to sully MF's rep, I can't go with you there. I totally believe she would do it. She's no sweet little girl. Based on everything I've heard, read, seen, and the way she's behaved so far, it's my belief she'll fully throw him under the bus when it's time.



This is too much LOL I know he knows how to be discrete and go under the radar when he wants to. What I don't believe is that she would do that. I think she isn't happy with him anymore, neither he is, but doing this regardless consequences...she wouldn't go that far. He would be insane to be dating a person like that. Unless he doesn't care about this negative image, which I highly doubt.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> lol Michael I get a feeling that Michael could care less about the famewhoring his girfriend does. He seems really carefree like that.
> 
> On another note, is Zero the movie that michael helped produce? he isnt in it right? I feel like it would be a lot of work for him to go to Venice to support it if he isnt even in it. Is ridley scott going?



Yes, he and Scott are executive producers. Don't know if Ridley will be there but at least one of them should be there. Since Michael is already in Italy, why not? He can take a flight on Friday. I think AC only starts shooting with the main cast in mid September.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> It makes sense if your goal is to get press coverage. Two different spots together, and more eyes to see her pic and her name. Score!


It would make sense to wait,that was my point.


----------



## miasharma

Kyoko Karenina said:


> So, we all know everyone here reads Fassy Tea. Well, I was reading this morning and amid one jumble of a post, it was pointed out that the instagram where the pic of AV in Malta came from is actually the head of a PR firm! Sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I didn't see it - apparently, I wasn't paying enough attention! Just thought that was a pretty hilarious detail.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how all of her recent "friends" who "just happpen" to post pics of her all have some kind of professional PR connection... this lady, the wedding lady... but I'm sure that's just a coincidence. Lol.
> 
> Meanwhile, back in reality, this chick's PR team is awful. Like, how do these people even have jobs, much less firms with high-end clients, using the budget methods of famehoes like Madalina from two years ago? And not even doing it as well? Does 'Varg' mean 'Struggle' in Swedish?



Lol just catching up and this caught my eye. Why do people call us crazy conspiracy theorist when stuff like this ends up coming to light? "some crazy stalkerish Michael lover probably went looking for pics of alicia" NOPE. Her PR friend put it on Insta for everyone to see. 

I know there has been a lot of debate/questions from her fans about why Alicia would want to hoe around - as she has the talent to prove herself and get famous on...NOPE again. 

A lot of her hardcore fans are from Europe, since she is not known widely in America and I think she is kinda famous in Europe but thats debatable too. What these fans might not understand is that Alicia WANTS to be famous in USA. She has been working for quite a long time, in respectable European projects but that have not gotten her anything more than critical acclaim. And she wants more. 

Thus the PR relationship. I am going to clarify that by saying that Michael and Alicia probably are attracted to each other, or otherwise would not have been together for almost one year. That would be pretty tough acting even for seasoned actors such as themselves. By PR, I mean Alicia using Michael's fame to become more known, more talked about. 

In hollywood, talent isnt enough, there are enough talented actresses working in hollywood and the world, not all of them are household names. Alicia's has to be talented or she wont be getting all these movie roles obviously. Ex machina was probably her most known movie in the US and people talked about her but at some point, another good movie is going to come along and people will stop talking about her movie. BUT if a talented pretty (enough for Hollywood standards) young actress gets with a more well known, older established actor, then there are more opportunities for them to be talked about in the media and gossip world. The problem with Alicia is that she started off cold with the reporters and that turned a lot of people off. Then no one was talking about her the way she wanted them too. But if she plays the game right, do things to get attention at the most opportune times, people will talk about you. Alicia is definitely playing the game...playing it right? I dont know. Most people still dont know who SHE is, they may remember the character Ava or the queen or whatever but they probably dont know HER name. 

As for Michael's fans being jealous of Alicia because she has what we all want, I wont speak for everyone else...but I am jealous of people I idolize and sadly Alicia has nothing that I would idiolize (looks, personality, career, nothing). And she can keep her boyfriend too, I never had any expectations of meeting or falling in love with Michael. That sounds like teenage fanfiction. I have a fiance I have known for 10 years and I am very happy with that. 

Lastly, as for all the "hate from Michael's fans" puhlease!! Alicia should have known when she signed up to be famous that celebrity comes with all sorts of negative things she might not like, including namecalling on the internet. Nothing she or her fans can do anything about. Is it right? No. But almost every celebrity goes through it, its part of fame. Deal with it. 

As for Michael's part, I think he enjoys Alicia's company up to a certain extent or they would not have stayed together this long. Although they are coming near his dreaded 1 year mark. Eventually he is going to get bored of her and find someone new. I dont think he is ready to settle down and Alicia is definitely NOT ready to settle down, thirst too big. Michael isnt stupid so he probably knows the games Alicia is playing but as long as they dont effect his work, he probably just sits back and watches the show happen. 

LOL sorry for the long post, I am bored. haha


----------



## Hackensack

Just a little background on the "Zero" contest, for those who don't remember or weren't following Michael at the time.  The Youtube contest for young filmmakers had a lot of short films in competition, they were all on Youtube, and it was really interesting to see the originality of so many of these 10-12 minute films from filmmakers all over the world.  People were able to vote for their favorites.  Ridley sponsored it and brought Michael in as co-sponsor; they were about to do The Counselor, their second film together.  (And I'm one of those who loved The Counselor.)  This seemed like a great competition for Michael, because he likes to find new filmmakers and writers.  Michael handed out the award because Ridley's brother had just died.  They did not continue the contest in the next year, so Victori is the one and only winner.
It seems unlikely to me that Michael would make a special trip to Venice for this film, which is 30 minutes and is being released on Youtube (and is coming three  years after the award, in 2012).  Of course he may go briefly to Venice for other reasons, including networking.


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth US trailer. DEAD DEAD DEAD.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyFAn5IaFS0


----------



## Lou9

The European one is better and less obvious, but still...

I've already watched the new trailer 3 times.


----------



## bhb2014

I loved both trailers to be honest. Also watched the new one a million times LOL


----------



## Lou9

I love that the gaming sites are posting and tweeting about the Macbeth trailer!

For some reason, the thing that really struck me in the new trailer was when Michael pulled his sword from the sheath behind his back. I don't know what it was specifically about that image, but...

Anyway... the question for all of us Macbeth/Weinstein conspriacy theorists is whether Harvey released today (so early in the morning) to get the trailer out there in anticipation of the press Michael will get from Telluride or hide it in buzz for The Danish Girl trailer.


----------



## bhb2014

I liekd the new scenes it showed too, especially the one on the table  Kidding, the one in their child's funeral, him killing Duncan, Lady Macduff's death...everything amazing! I also don't know why Harvey released it today, on the same day The Danish Girl's trailer was released. And Focus has previously announced it was coming out today. He could have done this later this week...but since we all know he dumped Macbeth, I'm not surprised with this move.

Btw, this is Michael's interview at Cannes.

38.media.tumblr.com/b941a6031faf51b80183c3cd399f24fc/tumblr_npyn7q6nYH1r0s8vro1_250.gif


----------



## mchris55

Wow, that ended with a flourish!!!

Debecki's blood curdling screams, the cinematography, and the thumping score, all awesome!! Amazing!!!

As for Harvey, I tend to lean towards the negative. I despise him.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> I love that the gaming sites are posting and tweeting about the Macbeth trailer!
> 
> For some reason, the thing that really struck me in the new trailer was when Michael pulled his sword from the sheath behind his back. I don't know what it was specifically about that image, but...
> 
> Anyway... the question for all of us Macbeth/Weinstein conspriacy theorists is whether Harvey released today (so early in the morning) to get the trailer out there in anticipation of the press Michael will get from Telluride or hide it in buzz for The Danish Girl trailer.



I love both trailers! Just give me this movie already!! Everything is amazing and breathtaking! The soliloquies give me chills. I need to see it on the BIG screen! All these make me hate Weinstein more so I tend to think the latter!


----------



## bhb2014

This girl met Michael and didn't like AV. So everyone can see she's not beloved by everyone. As a matter of fact, nobody can please everyone. I've even read negative comments about Michael, Marion and many other actors I admire, it happens.



> Get to Italy to see grand parents and meet #michaelfassbender! Magneto!! All of a sudden don't care about grandma as much. Such a sweetie!





> @lissied Did you get to speak to him, or get a handshake? What about Alicia? Thanks!





> @Sammie323Blue unfortunately I did meet Alicia as well, I don't really dislike actors until I have a reason and let's say she gave me one



https://twitter.com/lissied/status/638558622386139136


----------



## bhb2014

Another French actor cast in AC. Denis Ménochet, who also did IB with Michael, will play a villain in the film. He has a pretty good curriculum 

http://www.allocine.fr/article/fichearticle_gen_carticle=18645449.html


----------



## Lou9

Story is cute about Michael hugging her out of sympathy for watching the crap he did early in his career. 

Oh, Alicia.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Story is cute about Michael hugging her out of sympathy for watching the crap he did early in his career.
> 
> Oh, Alicia.



It's not "Oh, Alicia". She has been very nice to other fans too. What I meant is that nobody is perfect so I don't like when some fans keep saying their idols are amazing, nice and friendly to everybody when this isn't the truth. I am not always nice to everybody either, sometimes I'm having bad days, it's normal. Remember that guy in LA saying Michael was behaving like a child in a restaurant or something? So...we're all humans


----------



## Lou9

More Buzzfeed.


----------



## bhb2014

> 1. Michael Fassbender is going to make a sexy, sexy Macbeth.





> 2. Like, GUYS. So fine and fair a man I have not seen





> 13. Michael Fassbender will be shirtless.





> 14. And the final showdown looks incredible.





> 15. Seriously. Can&#8217;t spell &#8220;Dunsinane&#8221; without &#8220;insane.&#8221;



The last sequence seems gorgeous visually. This film really deserves a nod or even win the Oscar for Cinematography. Breathtaking.


----------



## miasharma

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-blockbuster-Shakespeare-s-classic-play.html

Daily Mail had nice things to say about the new Macbeth trailer!

I wish Harvey had given this movie the attention it deserves!! Hopefully it will end up being a hit in Europe and that will teach Harvey a lesson.


----------



## miasharma

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/f...ic-legendary-three-Michelin-starred-chef.html

Two articles on Michael today in DailyMail!! Never heard of this chef but I bet Michael will fit the part well. He has said before that he loves to cook!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/f...ic-legendary-three-Michelin-starred-chef.html
> 
> 
> 
> Two articles on Michael today in DailyMail!! Never heard of this chef but I bet Michael will fit the part well. He has said before that he loves to cook!




Marco is very well known in the UK and has restaurants in London. Hope this happens, think Michael would really enjoy it[emoji6]


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Macbeth US trailer. DEAD DEAD DEAD.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyFAn5IaFS0



That looks great!



bhb2014 said:


> It's not "Oh, Alicia". She has been very nice to other fans too. *What I meant is that nobody is perfect so I don't like when some fans keep saying their idols are amazing, nice and friendly to everybody when this isn't the truth*. I am not always nice to everybody either, sometimes I'm having bad days, it's normal. Remember that guy in LA saying Michael was behaving like a child in a restaurant or something? So...we're all humans



Amen. Stop putting these people on pedestals. They're humans who happen to be actors. They're wealthy, spoiled, and get their behinds kissed 24/7 once they "make it" which can turn them into egomaniacs. 

I sometimes can't believe fully functional adults feel like their fave is perfect at all times. Save that for the delusional teeny boppers.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

miasharma said:


> Lol just catching up and this caught my eye. Why do people call us crazy conspiracy theorist when stuff like this ends up coming to light? "some crazy stalkerish Michael lover probably went looking for pics of alicia" NOPE. Her PR friend put it on Insta for everyone to see.



Yeah, that's why it stood out to me. Her friend isn't just some PR chick, she's the founder and director of her own PR firm that has worked with Louis Vuitton, but we're supposed to belive that's all just a coincidence and really it was a delusional Fassbender fan who tipped off a Fassy blog about the picture? Mmkay. 

Fun (but sorta irrelevant) fact: the CIA coined the term conspiracy theorist along with a whole list of disinformation tactics to discredit academics, reporters and others who did not buy the "official" story of the JFK assassination and were saying so publicly in growing numbers. And it worked! The funny thing is almost everyone who's used that term here has also used one or more of the CIA's disinformation tactics as well. 



Hackensack said:


> Just a little background on the "Zero" contest, for those who don't remember or weren't following Michael at the time.  The Youtube contest for young filmmakers had a lot of short films in competition, they were all on Youtube, and it was really interesting to see the originality of so many of these 10-12 minute films from filmmakers all over the world.  People were able to vote for their favorites.  Ridley sponsored it and brought Michael in as co-sponsor; they were about to do The Counselor, their second film together.  (And I'm one of those who loved The Counselor.)  This seemed like a great competition for Michael, because he likes to find new filmmakers and writers.  Michael handed out the award because Ridley's brother had just died.  They did not continue the contest in the next year, so Victori is the one and only winner.
> It seems unlikely to me that Michael would make a special trip to Venice for this film, which is 30 minutes and is being released on Youtube (and is coming three  years after the award, in 2012).  Of course he may go briefly to Venice for other reasons, including networking.



I really liked his winning short, The Guilt. And David Victori isn't so bad to look at either!

http://youtu.be/FiikS2xRSdE

And I understand why they didn't continue it - it didn't seem sustainable. The winner got $500,000 and Ridley Scott as a producer. How were they going to pull that off every year?


----------



## PSawyer

Ms Kiah said:


> Amen. Stop putting these people on pedestals. They're humans who happen to be actors. They're wealthy, spoiled, and get their behinds kissed 24/7 once they "make it" which can turn them into egomaniacs.
> 
> I sometimes can't believe fully functional adults feel like their fave is perfect at all times. Save that for the delusional teeny boppers.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Ms Kiah said:


> Amen. Stop putting these people on pedestals. They're humans who happen to be actors. They're wealthy, spoiled, and get their behinds kissed 24/7 once they "make it" which can turn them into egomaniacs.
> 
> I sometimes can't believe fully functional adults feel like their fave is perfect at all times. Save that for the delusional teeny boppers.



All of this! Not only are they humans who happen to be actors, a lot of times they don't even start out as particularly nice humans. LBR, it takes a certain kind of person to go out and doggedly pursue fame despite all the harsh rejection and BS one has to endure, and that person is often egomaniacal even before they've "made it".


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> This girl met Michael and didn't like AV. So everyone can see she's not beloved by everyone. As a matter of fact, nobody can please everyone. I've even read negative comments about Michael, Marion and many other actors I admire, it happens.
> 
> https://twitter.com/lissied/status/638558622386139136



Update:


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Update:



So they are not alone as I expected. They are with other people and apparently her friends, not his. I think they' will all head to Venice together and on Friday he will go to Telluride. Then he will start AC for good.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> So they are not alone as I expected. They are with other people and apparently *her friends*, not his. I think they' will all head to Venice together and on Friday he will go to Telluride. Then he will start AC for good.



There's nothing in the language used that indicates they were her friends, though that certainly seems possible/probable given how frequently they socialize as a group.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> There's nothing in the language used that indicates they were her friends, though that certainly seems possible/probable given how frequently they socialize as a group.



It could be friends or not, yeah. She wasn't alone in Malta either, all her pics we saw were with her friends, we don't even know if he was around. So we can assume they were friends or something close to that. But they weren't alone as usual.


----------



## libeth

Lou9 said:


> The European one is better and less obvious, but still...
> 
> I've already watched the new trailer 3 times.



It looks gorgeous but I prefer the StudioCanal trailer. The limited release in december is very important  because Macbeth can help his nomination for Steve Jobs.   





Lou9 said:


> I love that the gaming sites are posting and tweeting about the Macbeth trailer!
> 
> For some reason, the thing that really struck me in the new trailer was when Michael pulled his sword from the sheath behind his back. I don't know what it was specifically about that image, but...
> 
> Anyway... the question for all of us Macbeth/Weinstein conspriacy theorists is whether Harvey released today (so early in the morning)_ to get the trailer out there in anticipation of the press Michael will get from Telluride [/I ]or hide it in buzz for The Danish Girl trailer._


_

In anticipation of the Steve Jobs press or not to overlap it,the Venice festival news. Malicious theory:he  released the trailer like a sacrificial lamb  to steal the Danish Girl's thunder._


----------



## mollie12

libeth said:


> It look gorgeous but I prefer the StudioCanal trailer. The limited release in december is very important  because Macbeth can help his nomination for Steve Jobs.
> *
> In anticipation of the Steve Jobs press or not to overlap it,the Venice festival news. Malicious theory:he  released the trailer like a sacrificial lamb  to steal the Danish Girl's thunder.*



I mean...if that was the intent it probably backfired.  It's far more likely that fewer people watched this trailer than The Danish Girl.  Newer and shinier, more buzz.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I mean...if that was the intent it probably backfired.  It's far more likely that fewer people watched this trailer than The Danish Girl.  Newer and shinier, more buzz.



This! Danish Girl was made to the Oscar, people are much more excited about it in general. They also have seen Macbeth first trailer so it is not the first time they saw it. So far DG has over 150K views and Macbeth has around 50K or something. It was not a good idea to release it today and Harvey knew FC was releasing it today.


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> That looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Amen. Stop putting these people on pedestals. They're humans who happen to be actors. They're wealthy, spoiled, and get their behinds kissed 24/7 once they "make it" which can turn them into egomaniacs.
> 
> I sometimes can't believe fully functional adults feel like their fave is perfect at all times. Save that for the delusional teeny boppers.



Not only are they egomaniacs they also know when to turn the fakeness on and off. Being at movie sets or premieres, they have to be sweet and bubbly and fun. It's part of the act to promote the movie, not to mention their bosses and important bigwigs are around so they have to impress them too. 

Meeting regular people when they don't have to put the sweet act on, their real personalities can slip thru.


----------



## Lilmix

Ms Kiah said:


> Amen. Stop putting these people on pedestals. They're humans who happen to be actors. They're wealthy, spoiled, and get their behinds kissed 24/7 once they "make it" which can turn them into egomaniacs.
> 
> I sometimes can't believe fully functional adults feel like their fave is perfect at all times. Save that for the delusional teeny boppers.



This!!


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Update:



Eeesh seems as though Alicia's restrained warmth was in full action. Not surprised about Michael. Never heard a bad sorry about his fan interaction, always seems grateful and happy to see his fans.


----------



## Lilmix

libeth said:


> It looks gorgeous but I prefer the StudioCanal trailer. The limited release in december is very important  because Macbeth can help his nomination for Steve Jobs.
> 
> In anticipation of the Steve Jobs press or not to overlap it,the Venice festival news. Malicious theory:he  released the trailer like a sacrificial lamb  to steal the Danish Girl's thunder.



Funny... But Ouch!
Highly unlikely but the idea of that tactic made me giggle


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> It could be friends or not, yeah.She wasn't alone in Malta either, all her pics we saw were with her friends, _we don't even know if he was around. _So we can assume they were friends or something close to that. But they weren't alone as usual.



Creepy stalking mode on: The girl in Malta saw them together and the they were alone in the pics posted yesterday. Sorry but we cannot assume anything. 





mollie12 said:


> I mean...if that was the intent it probably backfired.  It's far more likely that fewer people watched this trailer than The Danish Girl.  Newer and shinier, more buzz.



Sacrificial lamb for this reason,an attempt to bother it.


----------



## Lilmix

libeth said:


> Creepy stalking mode on: The girl in Malta saw them together and the they were alone in the pics posted yesterday. Sorry but we can't assume anything.
> 
> Sacrificial lamb for this reason,an attempt to bother it.



Is the pic posted yesterday the one of them playing cards at the beach?


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> Creepy stalking mode on: The girl in Malta saw them together and the they were alone in the pics posted yesterday. Sorry but we can't assume anything.
> 
> Sacrificial lamb for this reason,an attempt to bother it.



Which girl? Because their pics were in Italy. And her friend's posts in Malta only had her around, not him. But like we discussed before, of course they hang out alone too but most cases they are with other people or heading to meet other people. We can assume but it doesn't mean it's the truth. We all have been assuming things about them and his career for years.

Edit: they looked bored playing cards LOL and she says she loves it.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Which girl? Because their pics were in Italy. And her friend's posts in Malta only had her around, not him. But like we discussed before, of course they hang out alone too but most cases they are with other people or heading to meet other people. We can assume but it doesn't mean it's the truth. We all have been assuming things about them and his career for years.
> 
> Edit: they looked bored playing cards LOL and she says she loves it.



She always looks bored when she is photopgraphed alone with Michael. That's probably why they keep their friends around on these trips, to have excitement and fun around them. 

Although in those cards playing pic, she looks like she is straight up scowling at him. It's probably just the sun hitting her eyes though lololol


----------



## Lilmix

My tuppence

Real relationship
Balance had tipped in her favor emotionally of late
Both feel strongly for each other 
She does have designs on them as a top Hollywood couple. Is biding time Oscars is meant to be their moment.
She is possibly more ambitious than he is
Gets annoyed that his level of fame gets him recognised often but not her. It annoys her a lot
Would prefer if he wad rude and dismissed fans to assert their fame and status
Is trying to change him and make him think in a more elite way
If prolonged they will fall out of love and dislike each other a great deal. They wont even remember why they loved each other in the end.


Just theorising....


----------



## miasharma

Lilmix said:


> My tuppence
> 
> Real relationship
> Balance had tipped in her favor emotionally of late
> Both feel strongly for each other
> She does have designs on them as a top Hollywood couple.
> She is possibly more ambitious than he is
> Gets annoyed that his level of fame gets him recognised often but not her. It annoys her a lot
> Would prefer if he wad rude and dismissed fans to assert their fame and status
> Is trying to change him and make him think in a more elite way
> If prolonged they will fall out of love and dislike each other a great deal. They wont even remember why they loved each other in the end.



THIS x 1 million. 

Agree with everything you said.


----------



## libeth

Lilmix said:


> Is the pic posted yesterday the one of them playing cards at the beach?



The one of them playing cards at the beach-Taormina I suppose- and the one walking in Taormina.  A girl said she saw them in her hotel in Malta. Creepy mode off 


Lilmix said:


> My tuppence
> 
> Real relationship
> Balance had tipped in her favor emotionally of late
> Both feel strongly for each other
> She does have designs on them as a top Hollywood couple. Is biding time Oscars is meant to be their moment.
> She is possibly more ambitious than he is
> Gets annoyed that his level of fame gets him recognised often but not her. It annoys her a lot
> _Would prefer if he wad rude and dismissed fans to assert their fame and status_
> Is trying to change him and make him think in a more elite way
> If prolonged they will fall out of love and dislike each other a great deal. They wont even remember why they loved each other in the end.
> 
> 
> Just theorising....



Just theorising but it's too much.


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> THIS x 1 million.
> 
> Agree with everything you said.



IF they loved each other at first place. IMO, the only women he really loved were Nicole, Least and Maiko. The rest he enjoyed hanging out with, liked their company and making out but it was never love. This is how I see it, of course.


----------



## libeth

pearlyqueen said:


> Marco is very well known in the UK and has restaurants in London. Hope this happens, think Michael would really enjoy it[emoji6]



There's a chef movie with Favreau,Burnt with Cooper. It's not a good idea for me.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> IF they loved each other at first place. IMO, the only women he really loved were Nicole, Least and Maiko. The rest he enjoyed hanging out with, liked their company and making out but it was never love. This is how I see it, of course.



Yeah mutual attraction and enjoying each other's company and probably hot sex. I wouldn't call it love. But that's how I see it too.


----------



## mollie12

libeth said:


> There's a chef movie with Favreau,Burnt with Cooper. It's not a good idea for me.



Yeah, pretty much.  Right now it's trendy, but he's behind on that trend.  

Having said that, I understand why he might have a personal interest in the subject/part.  His dad trained in Paris in haute cuisine and eventually worked for very high class hotels/resorts before opening his own restaurant.  MF probably has quite a bit of knowledge of that world through his father/mother (who managed their restaurant).


----------



## Lou9

I'm still not convinced Michael is doing this Marco Pierre White movie. He has "first option," and I notice it's not even on his IMDB, even if it's on Scott's. Of course someone with an ego the size of White's wants a possible movie about his life to be front burner for Scott and Michael and will talk about it as if it is. And Scott does own the rights to the book. But Summer 2014, which is when Michael and White sat down to talk about this, is a long time ago as far as Michael is concerned. I'm sure he'll have had better options, and will have even better ones after he's done with both AC and P2, especially considering Cooper's upcoming film. I'll believe he's doing it when he's on set and not before.


----------



## bhb2014

It would be a different role and I would love to see Michael playing a chef, especially with his family connected somehow. And it could be a little bit of a comedy right? Or not? 

But what worries me is this series of similar movies. One hit in 2014, one coming up with Cooper nd now this with Scott. Unless they only shoot it in 2017 or something, for a later release. I like Scott so I trust him =)


----------



## truthfairy

"You just choose the things you want to keep private and keep them precious. And if you sell them cheaply, then they become cheap to you also."
- James McAvoy


so roll on the next pap stroll and more "intimate" pics submitted by personal friends and PR people. this is like watching a plane trying off take off without any wheels. perhaps team Sweden should leave the engineering up to Germany.


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> This girl met Michael and didn't like AV. So everyone can see she's not beloved by everyone. As a matter of fact, nobody can please everyone. I've even read negative comments about Michael, Marion and many other actors I admire, it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/lissied/status/638558622386139136



Some people called this encounter was fabricated... the lissied tweeter account now is private. This tumblr account http://lovewill0thewisp.tumblr.com/ had some screenshots about their exchanges. Whatever going on, I don't like the way this lissied talked about Michael and says he has stds...

This fandom is a mess. Some people don't like Alicia. That's fine. Being a Fassy fan doesn't have to like all his girlfriends. However, just because they dislike his girlfriends, they have to spit on him as well, wish him ill or say venomous things about him, that's just not cool and also I doubt they are real Michael's fans. If you feel turned off by him dating someone and you don't like him any more, that's fine too, just move on to some other celebrities. This is just sad.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Some people called this encounter was fabricated... the lissied tweeter account now is private. This tumblr account http://lovewill0thewisp.tumblr.com/ had some screenshots about their exchanges. Whatever going on, I don't like the way this lissied talked about Michael and says he has stds...
> 
> This fandom is a mess. Some people don't like Alicia. That's fine. Being a Fassy fan doesn't have to like all his girlfriends. However, just because they dislike his girlfriends, they have to spit on him as well, wish him ill or say venomous things about him, that's just not cool and also I doubt they are real Michael's fans. If you feel turned off by him dating someone and you don't like him any more, that's fine too, just move on to some other celebrities. This is just sad.



Like I said before, it's a matter of who you believe in or not. These are just words, we don't have any pictures or cameras showing what happened. And even if we did, each person would see those images in a different way, as we have already discussed in here many times about their staged PDAs, private pics and videos in Cannes. It's all a matter of POV.

Same way some people believe that woman in Italy exaggerated by saying he was getting cozy with AV in the street (her pic shows them distant from each other), many think this other girl invented this to spread a negative image of AV. What's the truth? Who knows? People can invent things, see something that wasn't there or even seesomething and multiplies it 100 times.

AV might have been cold, so what? She's not perfect. I don't like her but I know we all have bad days. Michael has bad days too and I'm sure he has already let some fan down or annoyed someone because of his behavior. Nobody is perfect or obliged to be nice 24/7.

EDIT: the girl put her account private for obvious reasons: avoid crazy fans asking her about them. That friend of AV who published their pics in Malta did the same. Fandom can be creepy sometimes LOL


----------



## gingerglory

> &#8220;The whole production crew are here and they confirmed Michael is shooting tomorrow,&#8221; an insider revealed.



http://www.goss.ie/2015/09/exclusive-michael-fassbender-begins-filming-assasins-creed-in-malta/


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> http://www.goss.ie/2015/09/exclusive-michael-fassbender-begins-filming-assasins-creed-in-malta/



Awesome! Maybe he isn't going to Venice then, only Telluride over the weekend. But I don't think it would be hard for him to take a flight of an hour or so to the festival and then comes back on the same day.


----------



## bhb2014

If Sorkin doesn't get the Oscar with Jobs, he doesn't have to worry about it. He's going to write Lucille Ball's biography, with Blanchett attached to star 

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/cate-blanchett-to-play-lucille-ball-in-biopic-128205663687.html


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> If Sorkin doesn't get the Oscar with Jobs, he doesn't have to worry about it. He's going to write Lucille Ball's biography, with Blanchett attached to star
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/cate-blanchett-to-play-lucille-ball-in-biopic-128205663687.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I thought you were joking at first. Maybe, that was my wishful thinking. Sorkin and Lucille Ball AND Blanchett-- WTF??


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> http://www.goss.ie/2015/09/exclusive-michael-fassbender-begins-filming-assasins-creed-in-malta/




If this is true how likely is it Michael will be at Telluride? I think it takes about 24 hours to get there from Southern Europe; would he start filming for just one day and then pack off for a long weekend away?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Sorkin doesn't get the Oscar with Jobs, he doesn't have to worry about it. He's going to write Lucille Ball's biography, with Blanchett attached to star
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/movies/cate-blanchett-to-play-lucille-ball-in-biopic-128205663687.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I thought you were joking at first. Maybe, that was my wishful thinking. Sorkin and Lucille Ball AND Blanchett-- WTF??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's true LOL Some people didn't like this either. But why? Sorkin is a good screenwriter, Blanchett is a good actress...
Click to expand...


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> mchris55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's true LOL Some people didn't like this either. But why? Sorkin is a good screenwriter, Blanchett is a good actress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brain just can't process this. Sorkin has way too much testosterone for a role that I think needs estrogen. Lucille Ball was a complicated WOMAN, from what I understand. I feel that strong, complex women are difficult to grasp by men because they usually go for the comfortable trope of shrew, b*&^%, etc. This is how most men see these types of women in real life, either out in the open or behind closed doors. I feel it is difficult for them to see the layers in these situations, like they can with a man.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also tired of the biopics. Original stories anyone??
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brain just can't process this. Sorkin has way too much testosterone for a role that I think needs estrogen. Lucille Ball was a complicated WOMAN, from what I understand. I feel that strong, complex women are difficult to grasp by men because they usually go for the comfortable trope of shrew, b*&^%, etc. This is how most men see these types of women in real life, either out in the open or behind closed doors. I feel it is difficult for them to see the layers in these situations, like they can with a man.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also tired of the biopics. Original stories anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I don't know Ball at all so I have no idea, I'm just reacting based on names to be honest. But overall reaction has been a little bit negative about this. Her children are producing though, which is a good sign. If they chose Sorkin...don't know.
> 
> EDIT: yeah, HW needs to think a little bit LOL most of contenders this year are adaptations, where are original stories please?
Click to expand...


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> mchris55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I don't know Ball at all so I have no idea, I'm just reacting based on names to be honest. But overall reaction has been a little bit negative about this. Her children are producing though, which is a good sign. If they chose Sorkin...don't know.
> 
> EDIT: yeah, HW needs to think a little bit LOL most of contenders this year are adaptations, where are original stories please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much of her story either, but from what I understand, she was considered to be a very difficult, pain in the arse. Where this comes from I have no idea. It is interesting that her children are producing though.
Click to expand...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mchris55 said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much of her story either, but from what I understand, she was considered to be a very difficult, pain in the arse. Where this comes from I have no idea. It is interesting that her children are producing though.
> 
> 
> 
> Like many women of her era who forged the path for others, she was labelled difficult. But she was one of the first women leaders in HW, creating Desilu Productions with Desi Arnaz. They had a passionate, volatile relationship. But she was incredibly popular with the public and a smart woman. She was also called to testify the House Committee on Un-American Activities.
> 
> But "pain in the arse" is a bit of an overstatement. Lots of meat in the story for Blanchett to work with.
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> mchris55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like many women of her era who forged the path for others, she was labelled difficult. But she was one of the first women leaders in HW, creating Desilu Productions with Desi Arnaz. They had a passionate, volatile relationship. But she was incredibly popular with the public and a smart woman. She was also called to testify the House Committee on Un-American Activities.
> 
> But "pain in the arse" is a bit of an overstatement. Lots of meat in the story for Blanchett to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify cause if got a little bit confuse: mchris55 wrote that not me. I quoted her wrongly or something, it seems I wrote. I don't know anything about Ball, except that she was the star of I Love Lucy LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Lilmix

FreeSpirit71 said:


> mchris55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like many women of her era who forged the path for others, she was labelled difficult. But she was one of the first women leaders in HW, creating Desilu Productions with Desi Arnaz. They had a passionate, volatile relationship. But she was incredibly popular with the public and a smart woman. She was also called to testify the House Committee on Un-American Activities.
> 
> But "pain in the arse" is a bit of an overstatement. Lots of meat in the story for Blanchett to work with.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree totally. A great role for Blanchett.
> I watched very old re-runs of I love Lucy many years ago and it was a great show. Ball was a fantastic performer, talented comedian and actress and great entertainer.
> Her relationship with her husband was sad as she was clearly a brilliant woman who got a bit of a raw deal. If it was today it would be a different story I think.
> 
> If written well and Blanchett performs it will be very good. It is the type of female portrayal she excels at.
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

> I agree totally. A great role for Blanchett.
> I watched very old re-runs of I love Lucy many years ago and it was a great show. Ball was a fantastic performer, talented comedian and actress and great entertainer.
> Her relationship with her husband was sad as she was clearly a brilliant woman who got a bit of a raw deal. If it was today it would be a different story I think.
> 
> If written well and Blanchett performs it will be very good. It is the type of female portrayal she excels at.


[/QUOTE]

She can definitely play her 

http://www.thewrap.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Cate-Blanchett-Lucille-Ball1.jpg


----------



## mollie12

Interesting.  Steve Wozniak is going to Telluride.

Steve Wozniak &#8207;@stevewoz  2h2 hours ago Campbell, CA
Last chance for dinner with friends before we depart to Telluride Film Festival. (at @Outback Steakhouse) https://www.swarmapp.com/c/dSp3Q5SBxA2


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Interesting.  Steve Wozniak is going to Telluride.
> 
> Steve Wozniak &#8207;@stevewoz  2h2 hours ago Campbell, CA
> Last chance for dinner with friends before we depart to Telluride Film Festival. (at @Outback Steakhouse) https://www.swarmapp.com/c/dSp3Q5SBxA2



Not surprised, Universal will do everything it can to get to the Oscars, this is their biggest Oscar bait film. But Wosniak also attended some premiere of the 2013's version too.

Now I am waiting for the Silver Medallion announcement! =)

EDIT: Wosniak watched the film, he didn't attend the premiere. But this new one he was directly involved as a consultant so it's not surprising to see him there.
http://atlantablackstar.com/2013/08/19/shots-fired-steve-wozniak-thinks-jobs-movie-was-wrong


----------



## bhb2014

New Macbeth poster. Don't like it.

https://twitter.com/macbeth_movie/status/639348653514170368


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> New Macbeth poster. Don't like it.
> 
> https://twitter.com/macbeth_movie/status/639348653514170368



Agreed. The other two with the warpaint were steal-worthy, lol. But, I guess Studiocanal wants to switch it up as they plaster these throughout Europe.

Does anyone know what time Telluride makes their announcements?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Agreed. The other two with the warpaint were steal-worthy, lol. But, I guess Studiocanal wants to switch it up as they plaster these throughout Europe.
> 
> Does anyone what time Telluride makes their announcements?



I don't like the idea of using white in a Macbeth's poster but the red one is ok. But those gorgeous ones released in Cannes in 2014 are by the far the best ones IMO.

Well, I don't know what time but we can be SURE that the following films will be there: Son Of Saul, Jobs, Carol, Black Mass and Room.

EDIT: Beasts Of No Nation too.


----------



## mchris55

Black Mass is at ALL the festivals!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Black Mass is at ALL the festivals!!



The movie is either very good or people really wanna give Depp an Oscar LOL


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is in Malta to start shooting AC. Some pics from the set, found them on BeatlesFass08 on Twitter 

http://www.timesofmalta.com/article...sassins-creed-starts-shooting-in-malta.583021


----------



## Lou9

I'll believe he's in Malta today when I see the pictures. He needs to get his *** to Telluride if Steve Jobs is showing there.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I'll believe he's in Malta today when I see the pictures. He needs to get his *** to Telluride if Steve Jobs is showing there.



Jobs IS showing there  And he'll get the Silver Medallion.

Well, knowing well Michael, I totally believe he will shoot something today (if he hasn't shot before already) and, depending on the day of Jobs' screening and SM ceremony, he can go to Telluride late Friday. The festival happens from the 4th to the 7th, he doesn't have to be there all days, he can attend two or something.

EDIT: Lineup revealed, Jobs will be there and Silver Medallion will go to Boyle. And of course that Ingrid Bergman's documentary will be there, after screening in NYFF and LFF on the SAME day of Jobs LOL I love these "coincidences".



> his year&#8217;s festival, which is dedicated to the late Finnish film historian and director Peter von Bagh, the former head of the Finnish Film Archive, will feature special tributes to actress Rooney Mara, director Danny Boyle and British documentarian Adam Curtis.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/telluride-film-festival-lineup-2015-820036


----------



## Allie28

So the silver medallion won't be going to Michael?  Everyone seemed so sure it would be him.  Maybe the clue that guy gave on twitter about Jesse Eisenburg being a good guess was about Rooney Mara since they both were in The Social Network?


----------



## mollie12

> his year&#8217;s festival, which is dedicated to the late Finnish film historian and director Peter von Bagh, the former head of the Finnish Film Archive, will feature special tributes to *actress Rooney Mara*, director Danny Boyle and British documentarian Adam Curtis.



Hah, now that Eisenberg comment from Tapley makes sense! She was in The Social Network and has had a very short career.

ETA:  





> So the silver medallion won't be going to Michael? Everyone seemed so sure it would be him. Maybe the clue that guy gave on twitter about Jesse Eisenburg being a good guess was about Rooney Mara since they both were in The Social Network?



Exactly my thought!


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> So the silver medallion won't be going to Michael?  Everyone seemed so sure it would be him.  Maybe the clue that guy gave on twitter about Jesse Eisenburg being a good guess was about Rooney Mara since they both were in The Social Network?



EXACTLY  Well reminded! 

And Mara won best actress at Cannes too. So her tribute is basically saying "Gives this girl the freaking Oscar AMPAS!"  But I love Mara, I would love to see her winning for supporting/leading actress.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> Jobs IS showing there  And he'll get the Silver Medallion.
> 
> Well, knowing well Michael, I totally believe he will shoot something today (if he hasn't shot before already) and, depending on the day of Jobs' screening and SM ceremony, he can go to Telluride late Friday. The festival happens from the 4th to the 7th, he doesn't have to be there all days, he can attend two or something.
> 
> EDIT: Lineup revealed, Jobs will be there and Silver Medallion will go to Boyle. And of course that Ingrid Bergman's documentary will be there, after screening in NYFF and LFF on the SAME day of Jobs LOL I love these "coincidences".
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/telluride-film-festival-lineup-2015-820036



I suppose Tapley was taking his disgust out on the Mara tribute.  A Boyle tribute is much more appropriate.


----------



## mchris55

First, someone needs to introduce Telluride to 2015. Do they even have twitter?

Aside from that, Rooney Mara?? WTF? I'm not saying it should have been MF, because it probably is too early, but Rooney Mara?


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I suppose Tapley was taking his disgust out on the Mara tribute.  A Boyle tribute is much more appropriate.



Yes, as I wrote, Harvey is desperate to give Carol an Oscar and after that Cannes win baby...he'll just go for it for Mara! At least he's a hell of a distributor when he loves his films. Todd Haynes will get a special tribute at Gotham Awards too.

And yeah, Jobs is his third movie that screens at TIFF after 127 Hours and Slumdog Millionaire. The latter one ended up more successful and got him BP Oscar but he never got a nod for directing. They will try giving him one in 2016, let's see if critics and the audience will love Jobs enough to make it happen. And maybe even the award


----------



## mollie12

So has the schedule for Telluride been released, not just the lineup?


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> So has the schedule for Telluride been released, not just the lineup?



Noon, I assume mountain time.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, as I wrote, Harvey is desperate to give Carol an Oscar and after that Cannes win baby...he'll just go for it for Mara! At least he's a hell of a distributor when he loves his films. Todd Haynes will get a special tribute at Gotham Awards too.
> 
> And yeah, Jobs is his third movie that screens at TIFF after 127 Hours and Slumdog Millionaire. The latter one ended up more successful and got him BP Oscar but he never got a nod for directing. They will try giving him one in 2016, let's see if critics and the audience will love Jobs enough to make it happen. And maybe even the award



Harvey, of course, how stupid am I ??


----------



## Lou9

Deadline says Michael isn't going to Telluride at all. I said Malta or Telluride. Guess he made his choice.

You can't say the man is inconsistent. He doesn't give a crap if they give him an Oscar.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Deadline says Michael isn't going to Telluride at all. I said Malta or Telluride. Guess he made his choice.
> 
> You can't say the man is inconsistent. He doesn't give a crap if they give him an Oscar.



Yeah, I just noticed that at Hitfix.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Deadline says Michael isn't going to Telluride at all. I said Malta or Telluride. Guess he made his choice.
> 
> You can't say the man is inconsistent. He doesn't give a crap if they give him an Oscar.



LOL yeah, he doesn't give a crap for the Oscar, of course not LOL if he didn't care he wouldn't have done Jobs, that screams "Give me the Oscar" or be upset after being snubbed in 2012. And please, Marion snubbed Telluride last year for no reason and got her nod after attending screenings in NYFF and AFI, roundtables and more campaign in earny January. She cares about the Oscar and never had problems in showing that. Keaton also cares about it and he snubbed Telluride too, just like Emma Stone, both for Birdman. 

It's not because he won't go to Telluride that he doesn't give a crap. Michael does cares but he'll probably be busy shooting AC and we all know he puts his work at first. In 2013, he was quite close to US because of X-Men so he did attend the festival. If AC was being shot in Canada or US he would be there. And missing Telluride isn't much of a big deal either, there's no big red carpet or anyting, he needs to be for sure at NYFF and LFF red carpets. These he shouldn't miss. And he'll campaign if Jobs has chances, nothing like Shame, which he campainged really hard for, but he won't snub it completely, Universal and Paula won't let him. Or Sorkin LOL


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Deadline says Michael isn't going to Telluride at all. I said Malta or Telluride. Guess he made his choice.
> 
> You can't say the man is inconsistent. He doesn't give a crap if they give him an Oscar.



Yep. he is cool like that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yep. he is cool like that.




Always. [emoji6]

I was in a minority of one but never thought he'd go to Telluride anyway. Despite what some think he doesn't enjoy that part of his job and isn't hung up on chasing awards.


----------



## gingerglory

No, he did Jobs not because "it screams Oscar", but he wants to do Sorkin's script and work with Boyle. Simple as that.

Yes, he more likely shows up at NYFF because the film opens on Oct. 9 nationwide and he's going to do the promotion work anyways in NYC. And if AC's filming schedule in London happens to be overlapped with the LFF's close ceremony, then he's likely to appear there.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Yep. he is cool like that.



I was actually relieved to learn he wasn't getting any tributes.  That snarky reaction by Tapley left me feeling the narrative would be how much he's changed and how he'd do anything and everything to win the Oscar.  Comparing his body of work to Mara's, I think he's more deserving but I'm glad he's doing what he does best and what he most enjoys which is the work itself.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> LOL yeah, he doesn't give a crap for the Oscar, of course not LOL if he didn't care he wouldn't have done Jobs, that screams "Give me the Oscar" or be upset after being snubbed in 2012. And please, Marion snubbed Telluride last year for no reason and got her nod after attending screenings in NYFF and AFI, roundtables and more campaign in earny January. She cares about the Oscar and never had problems in showing that. Keaton also cares about it and he snubbed Telluride too, just like Emma Stone, both for Birdman.
> 
> It's not because he won't go to Telluride that he doesn't give a crap. Michael does cares but he'll probably be busy shooting AC and we all know he puts his work at first. In 2013, he was quite close to US because of X-Men so he did attend the festival. If AC was being shot in Canada or US he would be there. And missing Telluride isn't much of a big deal either, there's no big red carpet or anyting, he needs to be for sure at NYFF and LFF red carpets. These he shouldn't miss. And he'll campaign if Jobs has chances, nothing like Shame, which he campainged really hard for, but he won't snub it completely, Universal and Paula won't let him. Or Sorkin LOL



Sorry, I know you've already decided to hate Steve Jobs, but it obviously held some appeal for him beyond getting him an Oscar, or he would be at Telluride. This is not TIG or TIE, bios of famous people with unknown directors and/or basic scripts . He's wanted to work with Boyle for awhile (mutual feeling) and obviously working on a Sorkin script is a big deal in Hollywood (see recent Lucy news). And it is a very good script and a very good part for his constant need to show his range. Whether it ends up working (it is a different kind of structure and people will ***** until the cows come how about the subject), well see in a few days

He could have very easily delayed his filming by 2 whole days. 

Birdman was at Venice, right? Which is basically concurrent with Telluride, with most of the same press, if different reporters. Did Keaton and Stone go to that premier?


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> LOL yeah, he doesn't give a crap for the Oscar, of course not LOL if he didn't care he wouldn't have done Jobs, that screams "Give me the Oscar" or be upset after being snubbed in 2012. And please, Marion snubbed Telluride last year for no reason and got her nod after attending screenings in NYFF and AFI, roundtables and more campaign in earny January. She cares about the Oscar and never had problems in showing that. Keaton also cares about it and he snubbed Telluride too, just like Emma Stone, both for Birdman.
> 
> It's not because he won't go to Telluride that he doesn't give a crap. Michael does cares but he'll probably be busy shooting AC and we all know he puts his work at first. In 2013, he was quite close to US because of X-Men so he did attend the festival. If AC was being shot in Canada or US he would be there. And missing Telluride isn't much of a big deal either, there's no big red carpet or anyting, he needs to be for sure at NYFF and LFF red carpets. These he shouldn't miss. And he'll campaign if Jobs has chances, nothing like Shame, which he campainged really hard for, but he won't snub it completely, Universal and Paula won't let him. Or Sorkin LOL



I agree.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> No, he did Jobs not because "it screams Oscar", but he wants to do Sorkin's script and work with Boyle. Simple as that.
> 
> Yes, he more likely shows up at NYFF because the film opens on Oct. 9 nationwide and he's going to do the promotion work anyways in NYC. And if AC's filming schedule in London happens to be overlapped with the LFF's close ceremony, then he's likely to appear there.




Totally agree. Michael has wanted to work with Boyle for some time and had the opportunity with Jobs. He is entirely motivated by the craft of his job, in common with many European actors. Yes he will almost certainly be at the NYFF as it coincides with the premiere of Jobs later that week, and there is a good chance that Alicia will be there as her film is scheduled the same day. Btw he is confirmed to attend the Jobs screening at the London FF on October 18th [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> No, he did Jobs not because "it screams Oscar", but he wants to do Sorkin's script and work with Boyle. Simple as that.
> 
> Yes, he more likely shows up at NYFF because the film opens on Oct. 9 nationwide and he's going to do the promotion work anyways in NYC. And if AC's filming schedule in London happens to be overlapped with the LFF's close ceremony, then he's likely to appear there.



I didn't say he did that just because it screams Oscar. But Michael does want an Oscar just like millions of actors do, I don't know why this is so hard for some of you do accept. It's not a crime to want an Oscar  Of course he did Jobs because of Sorkin (LOL, can't wait for them to say they love each other after those SOny leaks) and Boyle but he always knew this was an awards potential. And this was one opportunity he couldn't refuse because he has no big roles like that coming up, only X-Men and indie films that aren't AMPAS material. 

It's not because he didn't campaign for 12YAS that he doesn't want the Oscar, he didn't because he was still angry for his snub and in the end he knew, based on the reception and B.O, he would get a nod anyway. Why lose his time campaigning? And just because he says he doesn't care, it means he doesn't, actors can lie you know...don't believe in everything they say. Hardy and Labeouf praised each other while promoting their film but they almost killed each other on set. Business is business. If Paula or Universal comes to him and say: "Michael, you will campaign a lot for Jobs", you can bet he will.

Michael HAS to be in NY in October, Jobs opens on October 9th and he's the title role. He'll probably be in London shooting AC when LFF happens and even if he's in another country in Europe a flight won't kill him. And Jobs opens in November in UK, it would be cool if he attended his film's European premiere.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Sorry, I know you've already decided to hate Steve Jobs, but it obviously held some appeal for him beyond getting him an Oscar, or he would be at Telluride. This is not TIG or TIE, bios of famous people with unknown directors and/or basic scripts . He's wanted to work with Boyle for awhile (mutual feeling) and obviously working on a Sorkin script is a big deal in Hollywood (see recent Lucy news). And it is a very good script and a very good part for his constant need to show his range. Whether it ends up working (it is a different kind of structure and people will ***** until the cows come how about the subject), well see in a few days
> 
> He could have very easily delayed his filming by 2 whole days.
> 
> Birdman was at Venice, right? Which is basically concurrent with Telluride, with most of the same press, if different reporters. Did Keaton and Stone go to that premier?



I don't like the idea of Michael playing Jobs and the trailer was lame, so what? I'm not saying this because I disapprove this film. If you wanna believe Michael is an actor who couldn't care less about gettings awards, even though he said in an interview that he wants recognition from people that matters, that's your problem. He alreayd started campaigning for Jobs, that Times Interview clearly shows that. AGAIN, no harm in that, let him campaign, it's NORMAL to see people, in any profesison, wanting to be recognized for their work and doing stuff to get awards. He aceepted for the movie itself and who's involved BUT he also knows he can get a nod for that and getting a nod will open the door for more similar roles. And Michael likes challenges and good roles in big movies, getting a nod will allow him that. Or do you honestly think he would love to do small indie films forthe rest of his life? LOL

Birdman played on the first day, on August 27th. The director not only attended Venice and stayed there until August 28th, but also went to Telluride on August 30th, for his film. Keaton could have been there but he didn't go. And he did care a LOT about the Oscar. Skipping Telluride isn't a crime and won't ruin anybody's chances.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I was actually relieved to learn he wasn't getting any tributes.  That snarky reaction by Tapley left me feeling the narrative would be how much he's changed and how he'd do anything and everything to win the Oscar.  Comparing his body of work to Mara's, I think he's more deserving but I'm glad he's doing what he does best and what he most enjoys which is the work itself.



totally agree.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I was actually relieved to learn he wasn't getting any tributes.  That snarky reaction by Tapley left me feeling the narrative would be how much he's changed and how he'd do anything and everything to win the Oscar.  Comparing his body of work to Mara's, I think he's more deserving but I'm glad he's doing what he does best and what he most enjoys which is the work itself.



I agree. As much as I believe he does want the Oscar, he isn't thirsty to get one or he isn't obsessed with it, unlike some person close to him. But that tweet gave this idea and I was very bothered with it too. He surely deserves the Silver Medallion more than Mara but you know, Weinstein, Carol, she won best actress prize in Cannes...anyway.


----------



## Lou9

Yes, I'm also glad he isn't receiving a tribute. I think there could be backlash against Mara for this.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> I don't like the idea of Michael playing Jobs and the trailer was lame, so what? I'm not saying this because I disapprove this film. If you wanna believe Michael is an actor who couldn't care less about gettings awards, even though he said in an interview that he wants recognition from people that matters, that's your problem. He alreayd started campaigning for Jobs, that Times Interview clearly shows that. AGAIN, no harm in that, let him campaign, it's NORMAL to see people, in any profesison, wanting to be recognized for their work and doing stuff to get awards. He aceepted for the movie itself and who's involved BUT he also knows he can get a nod for that and getting a nod will open the door for more similar roles. And Michael likes challenges and good roles in big movies, getting a nod will allow him that. Or do you honestly think he would love to do small indie films forthe rest of his life? LOL
> 
> Birdman played on the first day, on August 27th. The director not only attended Venice and stayed there until August 28th, but also went to Telluride on August 30th, for his film. Keaton could have been there but he didn't go. And he did care a LOT about the Oscar. Skipping Telluride isn't a crime and won't ruin anybody's chances.



The man did say he wanted the recognition from his peers. We shall see what his attendance is at the other festivals. Clearly, there is a reason why that information became known today as well as the AC shooting schedule over the weekend.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Yes, I'm also glad he isn't receiving a tribute. I think there could be backlash against Mara for this.



I don't think this Mara thing was a smart move at all.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I don't think this Mara thing was a smart move at all.



Yeah, she's too young for a Silver Medallion, she has just turned 30 and her curriculum only has ONE major role, which was in Fincher's film Girl With The Dragon Tattoo LOL Or did I miss something? 

Weinstein getting Haynes an award at Gotham makes sense but Mara is a little bit exaggerated indeed. And we all know that excess of campaign might be bad. Jeunet, who directed Amélie Poulain, blamed Harvey for his film's losing the Oscar due to too much campaign.


----------



## mollie12

The Tribute to Danny Boyle, followed by the screening of Steve Jobs, is programmed for Saturday evening at 7pm Mountain Standard Time.  

http://www.telluridefilmfestival.org/assets/guides/42nd_TFF_program_FINAL.pdf


----------



## Lou9

Here's the program.

So, Saturday at 7 Mountain (that's when the tribute starts, no idea when reviews will be out). Both John Scully and Woz will be there.


Timing!


----------



## bhb2014

Thanks! So Danny Boyle, Aaron Sorkin, Seth Rogen, Kate Winslet, Michael Stuhlbarg, Steve Wozniak, John Sculley will be there. Daniels and Waterston won't attend it either. Day 2 is one of the most important ones at Telluride, it makes sense to screen and present the tribute on Saturday  Reviews will come out later the day and on Sunday.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Here's the program.
> 
> So, Saturday at 7 Mountain (that's when the tribute starts, *no idea when reviews will be out*). Both John Scully and Woz will be there.
> 
> 
> Timing!



I think THR's review might be out as soon as the screening begins.  Todd McCarthy has clearly already seen it and is leading the Q&A.


----------



## gingerglory

1. The primary and the most important reason that he did Jobs are Sorkin's script and Boyle. That doesn't mean he doesn't want the recognition from his peers. They are not exclusive to each another. But, Oscar materials are not his main pursuit. If it's just a purely bait role, but he doesn't like the script and the director, I doubt he will take it.

2.He didn't campaign for 12YAS because he was filming SW, just like right now, he is filming AC. He didn't campaign for 12YAS not because he was bitter and angry, but because he has learnt his lesson. He's more clear about his priority.

3.He will do his promotions as one of his duties including that TIME interview. There are difference between what is primary and what is secondary to him. He is not awards-thirsty. Wanting peers' recognition doesn't equal to awards-thirsty.The works are essentials and the awards are icing on the cakes. If he can get both (great works and awards), great, and I'm happy for him. If not, I'm sure he will continue focusing on producing quality works, which as a fan and a cinephile is all I really care about.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Here's the program.
> 
> So, Saturday at 7 Mountain (that's when the tribute starts, no idea when reviews will be out). Both John Scully and Woz will be there.
> 
> 
> Timing!



Wow, great time. Besides the reviews, I'm also very curious what Scully and Woz will say about the movie since both will be there for the premiere.

I have to say although I totally understand and support Michael's decision, the fangirl side of me still wish he were there too, just for seeing his pictures and hearing him talking about the movies. That would be a treat.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> 1. The primary and the most important reason that he did Jobs are Sorkin's script and Boyle. That doesn't mean he doesn't want the recognition from his peers. They are not exclusive to each another. But, Oscar materials are not his main pursuit. If it's just a purely bait role, but he doesn't like the script and the director, I doubt he will take it.
> 
> 2.He didn't campaign for 12YAS because he was filming SW, just like right now, he is filming AC. He didn't campaign for 12YAS not because he was bitter and angry, but because he has learnt his lesson. He's more clear about his priority.
> 
> 3.He will do his promotions as one of his duties including that TIME interview. There are difference between what is primary and what is secondary to him. He is not awards-thirsty. Wanting peers' recognition doesn't equal to awards-thirsty.The works are essentials and the awards are icing on the cakes. If he can get both (great works and awards), great, and I'm happy for him. If not, I'm sure he will continue focusing on producing quality works, which as a fan and a cinephile is all I really care about.



I agree.  There's a clear distinction between wanting recognition and appreciating it when it's given and actively seeking and thirsting for it.  All of us want to be recognized and appreciated at work.  Don't we all get a little boost when a colleague praises our work or our boss gives us a raise or at least a "Well done!"?  Everyone wants to feel appreciated.  Michael's no different.  And as James McAvoy said, you always prefer to hear your name announced as the winner vs. the other guy.  I don't have a problem with Michael wanting to win.  Who wants to lose?  But I don't think it's his primary focus.  He did learn his lesson with Shame and got burnt.  I doubt he'd ever put himself through that again.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> 1. The primary and the most important reason that he did Jobs are Sorkin's script and Boyle. That doesn't mean he doesn't want the recognition from his peers. They are not exclusive to each another. But, Oscar materials are not his main pursuit. If it's just a purely bait role, but he doesn't like the script and the director, I doubt he will take it.



You can't be sure about that, are you Michael? This is YOUR opinion. In MY view, he did because of the role itself, which is pretty good, and the team, even though Sorkin didn't want him at first as those emails clearly show it. But he also knew this film could open HW doors for him when it comes to bigger leading roles and the last time he had a leading role in a HW film was three years ago, in a film that flopped. And the other films he has coming up are all small, Jobs is a HUGE film.



> 2.He didn't campaign for 12YAS because he was filming SW, just like right now, he is filming AC. He didn't campaign for 12YAS not because he was bitter and angry, but because he has learnt his lesson. He's more clear about his priority.



Telluride isn't actually campaign for real, it's a festival screening a film you're in. If attending Telluride is campaigning, Michael campaigned for 12YAS because he attended Telluride, TIFF, NYFF...of course he wasn't happy about his snub, he said that himself in 2012. I know his priority isn't winning the Oscar but he wants it like many other actors.



> At the beginning people [say], 'You&#8217;re going to be going to the Oscars,' and you&#8217;re like, 'Whatever, doesn't matter, don't think so.' But after a while it does penetrate. After a while you're like, 'Anyway, so I'm going to the Oscars...'" Fassbender told GQ writer Chris Heath. &#8220;And you start to believe it. And I did. I thought I was going. And then I found out I wasn't and I was upset. I was very upset by it. The first reaction was 'What the ****&#8230;?



He was filming Slow West indeed but he'll be shooting AC when Jobs is released in festivals and theaters. And Universal will make him campaign for it if it's well received. He will do many interviews, as he's already doing, in the next few months while shooting AC. When he attends NYFF, he'll probably do more than attend a screening on Saturday, same for LFF. So no, he didn't refuse to campaign only because of shooting, he has an ego, he was still hurt for that snub TOO. But like a guy from Deadline said in October 2013, campaigning or not, he would get a nod for 12YAS. And he did. And he knew he would.



> 3.He will do his promotions as one of his duties including that TIME interview. There are difference between what is primary and what is secondary to him. He is not awards-thirsty. Wanting peers' recognition doesn't equal to awards-thirsty.The works are essentials and the awards are icing on the cakes. If he can get both (great works and awards), great, and I'm happy for him. If not, I'm sure he will continue focusing on producing quality works, which as a fan and a cinephile is all I really care about.



I didn't say he is crazy about winning awards or anybody else in here I think. He WANTS recognition like millions of people want in their professional lives, this is normal. But wanting recognition is NOT the same of being thirsty for awards. Two different things. Of course he'll keep doing films if nothing happens, he's an actor and he loves acting. But he knows that a nod for Jobs can help him getting other big leading roles like that in HW and I'm sure he would be very happy if he had good roles in indies AND bigger films. So he wouldn't think twice about campaigning if Paula and Universal came to him and said: "This is your shot. Campaign for this film and you can win the Oscar or at least a nod. This can open more doors for you". And let's be honest, Shame did open doors for him, even though he was snubbed. Campaigning was a good thing he did after all, he got many other major nods for that film and roles, Jobs included. One of the emails mention the film and his amazing performance.

In a nutshell, Michael isn't crazy about winning awards, he would love to be recognized. If he is, he'll be happy. If he isn't, he might het upset but he won't cry or anything LOL He'll survive =) But you can't say he couldn't care less about the Oscars LOL


----------



## gingerglory

> &#8220;At the beginning people [say], &#8216;You&#8217;re going to the Oscars,&#8217; and you&#8217;re like, &#8216;Whatever, doesn&#8217;t matter, don&#8217;t think so.&#8217; But after a while it does penetrate. After a while you&#8217;re like, &#8216;Anyway, so I&#8217;m going to the Oscars&#8230;&#8217; &#8221; He laughs. &#8220;And you start to believe it. And I did. I thought I was going. And then I found out I wasn&#8217;t and I was upset. I was very upset by it. The first reaction was &#8216;What the ****&#8230;?&#8217; &#8221;* He sounds frustrated that he had let himself get sucked in. &#8220;It&#8217;s a vanity thing. It does become important to you. And it shouldn&#8217;t.&#8221; On reflection, he decided that he had learned something about misplaced priorities. &#8220;A good little lesson.&#8221;*





> "You know, I get it. Everybody's got to do their job. So you try and help and facilitate as best you can. *But I won't put myself through that kind of situation again,*" he tells the magazine for its November cover story. "It's just a grind. And *I'm not a politician. I'm an actor.*"



The BOLD part is THE POINT.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> The BOLD part is THE POINT.



You can't say he wasn't upset when he said it himself. He was upset and it seems that he was a bit angry too. Today he probably won't be as hurt as he was by then but you can't say he wasn't disappointed. He wanted the nod back in 2012. And I'm sure he was very happy when he got his nod in 2014 too. Nods open doors for you, it's not a coincidence that when actors are introduced or when a movie needs to sell, they say "Michael Fassbender, Oscar-nominated for 12 Years A Slave, became well known for Shame, etc". 

I know he will never campaign hard again like he did back then but he wasn't very famous in 2011, that promotion helped him make contacts in events and be seen by AMPAS and many other important people. It brought him many good results. Nowadays he doesn't even have to do hard campaign but you can be sure he will do it if Jobs becomes a contender. Skipping Telluride does NOT mean he couldn't care less. He does care but he doesn't make films to get awards.

EDIT: and I'm happy he learned a lesson when it comes to campaigning a lot. I think he did too much in 2011/2012, he can campaign doing less than that. I'm sure he won't have a Shame 2 campaign ever again but campaigning? Yeah, sure...if he knew he was going to do Jobs, because of Shame too, in a matter or three years, he wouldn't have said that LOL


----------



## bhb2014

More pics from the set today! And a video 

http://www.maltatoday.com.mt/arts/f...alta_for_assassins_creed_filming#.VeimYvlVgie

http://www.tvm.com.mt/mt/news/filma...nti-spanjol-tas-seklu-15-ghal-assassins-creed


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> More pics from the set today! And a video
> 
> http://www.maltatoday.com.mt/arts/f...alta_for_assassins_creed_filming#.VeimYvlVgie
> 
> http://www.tvm.com.mt/mt/news/filma...nti-spanjol-tas-seklu-15-ghal-assassins-creed



 Thank you


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> Thank you



You're welcome =)


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> The BOLD part is THE POINT.




Yes it is the point, the only point from the man's own mouth. I don't get why anyone would argue that he didn't mean it or he wasn't being truthful. I also don't understand why it's so important to some people to keep pressing this. He's made his position very clear and that should be the end of it. He doesn't enjoy that aspect of his job in the first place. Of course he knows and accepts that he has a responsibility to promote his films and he will fulfil what he needs to do. But he won't go campaigning on his own behalf. When he said he was angry after Shame he was more angry with himself for allowing himself to be sucked into that sideshow. When he says he won't do it again he means it.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, I'm starting to think that profile on Instagram is somehow related to Michael. Today it posted many pics from the set and I didn't find those pics anywhere. I am so confused!!!


----------



## karma70

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, I'm starting to think that profile on Instagram is somehow related to Michael. Today it posted many pics from the set and I didn't find those pics anywhere. I am so confused!!!


I'm guessing it's just random pictures from Malta. Not from the set. Probably found them with a google search. I refuse to belive the profile has anything at all to do with Fassbender himself. If he had a profile, i'm sure it will be private and with a more obscure name.


----------



## bhb2014

karma70 said:


> I'm guessing it's just random pictures from Malta. Not from the set. Probably found them with a google search. I refuse to belive the profile has anything at all to do with Fassbender himself. If he had a profile, i'm sure it will be private and with a more obscure name.



It's on for almost a year now. How is it still there if it's fake? I can't understand it. The profile pretends to be him clearly and many people believe in it.


----------



## gingerglory

> The resemblance, however, doesn&#8217;t extend to a mastery of computers: like Sorkin, Fassbender insists that he&#8217;s hopeless. *&#8220;I&#8217;m terrible with technology,&#8221; he says. &#8220;It behaves strangely around me. Things crash all the time. I rejected the mobile phone for so long, until people were like, &#8216;We can&#8217;t get in touch with you. This can&#8217;t go on.'&#8221;*



Whatever trick that Ins account is playing, I'm not buying unless he says it on tape that's him like he did an interview saying he has no social media account or there is obvious self-evident proofs which will leave without any doubts that indicate it's himself. 

With the fresh TIME interview in mind, a man rejected mobile phone for so long, a man who uses his iphone4 until it completely broke and just upgraded to iphone5, and a man who likes outdoor activities and in the middle of filming, it's really hard to imagine he's posting pictures of Megalithic Temples which is in Qrendi, not in Valletta. I am not saying it's impossible to go Qrendi from Valletta. It's just not that convincing. Just like it happened to post a seaside pic the other day.


----------



## bhb2014

This girl says she saw him in London today. In a motorcycle.

https://mobile.twitter.com/TheOnlyCleoLuna/tweets

I k ow a few celebs have fake accounts in forums and social networks just to check what people say about her/him and sometimes they even defend themselves. But Michael isn't one of them LOL he might read now and then but not have an account...don't know.


----------



## bhb2014

It seems that Macbeth's premiere later this month will be one of the biggest in history of Scotland. Thank you Studiocanal, thank you!

http://m.scotsman.com/what-s-on/film/edinburgh-theatre-to-screen-macbeth-movie-premiere-1-3877339


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> This girl says she saw him in London today. In a motorcycle.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/TheOnlyCleoLuna/tweets
> 
> I k ow a few celebs have fake accounts in forums and social networks just to check what people say about her/him and sometimes they even defend themselves. But Michael isn't one of them LOL he might read mow an then but not have an account...don't know.



Don't be so sure that he doesn't have an account and like mentioned he diffenitly lurks but not sure if he does here but I do know he lurks. How else does he and Alicia know things...(; (;


----------



## mollie12

Well, I'm going to be dead honest.  I think the frequent speculation by fans (of many different actors, not just MF) that their favorite actors set up many accounts on various forums and social media platforms sometimes reflects the egos of the _fans_, not the actors.  They want to think their opinions are important enough to influence the behavior of their faves.  

Now, I'm not saying that some actors _don't _do exactly this. I know some of them do.  Tom Hardy admits he used to defend himself on imdb.  I think Emma Stone has admitted she used to do this.  But ultimately, I think it happens far less frequently and less obsessively than some fans want to think.


----------



## bhb2014

Yeah, I know some have accounts and others who follow what fans and haters say on the internet. But it's not all of them, just some. I remember when Hardy used to do that LOL but depending on the forum, if celebs don't read their PR teams do and they do things based on what's said.


----------



## mollie12

I'm still trying to keep my expectations low for Jobs.  Reading through the Telluride program guide, the write-up is less enthusiastic than for many of the other selections, and there's no praise for MF's performance, just "inspired support" from Winslet and Jeff Daniels.    The blurb on Johnny Depp is a hell of a lot more promising.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> I suppose Tapley was taking his disgust out on the Mara tribute.  A Boyle tribute is much more appropriate.


Yes,it's early for Mara too.TWC will campaign hard for her,she has more chances than Blanchett.



gingerglory said:


> 1. The primary and the most important reason that he did Jobs are Sorkin's script and Boyle.* That doesn't mean he doesn't want the recognition from his peers. They are not exclusive to each another. *But, Oscar materials are not his main pursuit. If it's just a purely bait role, but he doesn't like the script and the director, I doubt he will take it.
> 
> 2.He didn't campaign for 12YAS because he was filming SW, just like right now, he is filming AC. He didn't campaign for 12YAS not because he was bitter and angry, but because he has learnt his lesson. He's more clear about his priority.
> 
> 3.He will do his promotions as one of his duties including that TIME interview. There are difference between what is primary and what is secondary to him. He is not awards-thirsty. Wanting peers' recognition doesn't equal to awards-thirsty.The works are essentials and the awards are icing on the cakes. If he can get both (great works and awards), great, and I'm happy for him. If not, I'm sure he will continue focusing on producing quality works, which as a fan and a cinephile is all I really care about.




I agree,and it's what he said in the Details interview with McAvoy. Also: http://www.details.com/culture-tren...es-mcavoy-interview-x-men-days-of-future-past


> MF: *It takes five to six months to go and do a campaign, and that's fine, but I would prefer to make the movie and tell another story. And that's all I meant by that.* It's not like, "Oh God, this is a drag and I can't be bothered with this." It's not that at all, and I don't want to take away from anybody who does it, because that's not what I meant.


An Oscar campaign requires time. Redmayne cut his honeymoon short to attend events in LA. Michael probably knew that he his role was not an award-winning one,so his choice was perfectly understandable.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,it's early for Mara too.TWC will campaign hard for her,she has more chances than Blanchett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,and it's what he said in the Details interview with McAvoy. Also: http://www.details.com/culture-tren...es-mcavoy-interview-x-men-days-of-future-past
> 
> An Oscar campaign requires time. Redmayne cut his honeymoon short to attend events in LA. He probably knew that he his role was not an award-winning one,so his choice was perfectly understandable.



We all believe in what we wanna believe. Like you say, let's agree to disagree.

And Redmayne married his publicist, didn't he? LOL I don't think they cared. His thrist was huge so as it is this year again. leading actor will be interesting!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I'm still trying to keep my expectations low for Jobs.  Reading through the Telluride program guide, the write-up is less enthusiastic than for many of the other selections, and there's no praise for MF's performance, just "inspired support" from Winslet and Jeff Daniels.    The blurb on Johnny Depp is a hell of a lot more promising.



nah, don't worry about this. Just a program. About Depp, Black Mass is showing everywhere, they really wanna give Depp an Oscar. Venice, TIFF, Telluride, London...I'm rooting for him, it would be a hell of a delayed Oscar IMO.


----------



## mollie12

...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> We all believe in what we wanna believe. Like you say, let's agree to disagree.
> 
> *And Redmayne married his publicist, didn't he*? LOL I don't think they cared. His thrist was huge so as it is this year again. leading actor will be interesting!



No, Eddie and Hannah Bagshawe met at Eton College.  She was a publicist in the financial sector, not his publicist.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, Eddie and Hannah Bagshawe met at Eton College.  She was a publicist in the financial sector, not his publicist.



oh thanks! I read this in some other forum and didn't even bother to check because I totally believe this was possible. Publicist but not his, ok then =) they are cute, I didn't know they knew each other for so long!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I'm still trying to keep my expectations low for Jobs.  Reading through the Telluride program guide, the write-up is less enthusiastic than for many of the other selections, and there's no praise for MF's performance, just "inspired support" from Winslet and Jeff Daniels.    The blurb on Johnny Depp is a hell of a lot more promising.


Yes,it's more about the plot. Let's see.. 



bhb2014 said:


> We all believe in what we wanna believe. Like you say, let's agree to disagree.
> 
> And Redmayne married his publicist, didn't he?LOL I don't think they cared. His thrist was huge so as it is this year again. leading actor will be interesting!


I've never said that he's not interested..  but I agree that a  new project is his priority.
No,his wife works in the finance industry.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,it's more about the plot. Let's see..
> 
> 
> I've never said that he's not interested..  but I agree that a  new project is his priority.
> No,his wife works in the finance industry.



I agree too. My point was to show that he does care about the Oscar, who says that he couldn't care less that I totally disagree with. But he's not crazy about it or anything. If people tell him to campaign he will. If it's not necessary, he won't. He won't die if he never wins it LOL but he would love to win one like many other actors would.

FreeSpirit already explained to me about his wife. I got wrong about where she works only. But being a publicist probably made her understand their lack of honeymoon and she might even have given him some tips =)


----------



## Lilmix

gingerglory said:


> Whatever trick that Ins account is playing, I'm not buying unless he says it on tape that's him like he did an interview saying he has no social media account or there is obvious self-evident proofs which will leave without any doubts that indicate it's himself.
> 
> With the fresh TIME interview in mind, a man rejected mobile phone for so long, a man who uses his iphone4 until it completely broke and just upgraded to iphone5, and a man who likes outdoor activities and in the middle of filming, it's really hard to imagine he's posting pictures of Megalithic Temples which is in Qrendi, not in Valletta. I am not saying it's impossible to go Qrendi from Valletta. It's just not that convincing. Just like it happened to post a seaside pic the other day.



Think he upgraded to iPhone 6


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> This girl says she saw him in London today. In a motorcycle.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/TheOnlyCleoLuna/tweets
> 
> I k ow a few celebs have fake accounts in forums and social networks just to check what people say about her/him and sometimes they even defend themselves. But Michael isn't one of them LOL he might read now and then but not have an account...don't know.



Another Soho sighting.
I am almost certain he has moved from Hackney to that part of London now.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> I agree too. My point was to show that he does care about the Oscar, who says that he couldn't care less that I totally disagree with. But he's not crazy about it or anything. If people tell him to campaign he will. If it's not necessary, he won't. He won't die if he never wins it LOL but he would love to win one like many other actors would.
> 
> FreeSpirit already explained to me about his wife. I got wrong about where she works only. But being a publicist probably made her understand their lack of honeymoon and she might even have given him some tips =)



I don't think he couldn't care less either,but like Allie said,there's a distinction between wanting to be appreciated and thirsting for recognition. It's basically what he said in that interview with James. 

Too good-looking for Jobs.. 
https://instagram.com/p/7GhfrogD1W/


----------



## mollie12

Definitely too good looking for Jobs.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I don't think he couldn't care less either,but like Allie said,there's a distinction between wanting to be appreciated and thirsting for recognition. It's basically what he said in that interview with James.
> 
> Too good-looking for Jobs..
> https://instagram.com/p/7GhfrogD1W/



As I said many times, wanting recognition isn't the same as being thirsty. Two different things. He's no Eddie Redmayne or Anne Hathaway LOL I have no problem with them being thirsty, just to let myself clear. They're no worse actors or people because of that.

Michael is too hot for Jobs hahaha but Jobs was actually somehow cute when younger, in the 80s perhaps. But no Michael LOL


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Too good-looking for Jobs..
> https://instagram.com/p/7GhfrogD1W/





mollie12 said:


> Definitely too good looking for Jobs.



 One of my friends jokingly said that Steve Jobs is the Michael Fassbender in IT industry because he was pretty "good-looking" among other computer people.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> One of my friends jokingly said that Steve Jobs is the Michael Fassbender in IT industry because he was pretty "good-looking" among other computer people.



True! But he was never as hot as Michael LOL It's weird to think Jobs as a sexy man hahaha That scene in which Michael shows his arm...it totally turned me on LOL


----------



## bhb2014

I didn't know that 12YAS was a surprise screening at Telluride! Is this allowed? Maybe we can expect him to make a surprise appearance on Saturday?


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't know that 12YAS was a surprise screening at Telluride! Is this allowed? Maybe we can expect him to make a surprise appearance on Saturday?



It was a surprise showing (they do it at NYFF, too). It's one of the things that really ticked off Toronto and lead to them penalizing films that show at Telluride first.

I would think that if Michael was going to show up at TFF, Universal would have him listed.  What's the point of a surprise of that kind? But I'm done reading tea leaves at this point. I just want to see the reviews.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> It was a surprise showing (they do it at NYFF, too). It's one of the things that really ticked off Toronto and lead to them penalizing films that show at Telluride first.
> 
> I would think that if Michael was going to show up at TFF, Universal would have him listed.  What's the point of a surprise of that kind? But I'm done reading tea leaves at this point. I just want to see the reviews.



I see. Did we have surprises last year too? Can we have some this weekend then? 

I know he would be listed but if it was a surprise it wouldn't. But I agree, what's the point anyway...if he's in London since yesterday, it means he didn't go to Venice for Zero. But he might go tomorrow unless he's busy with AC in London. I don't know if shooting started only in Malta or in other countries too.


----------



## Lou9

Surprise screenings are a regular thing at TFF.

If the surprise screening is Macbeth, I could see him showing up and then going to the Steve Jobs screening. But other than that, I don't see the point.


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Surprise screenings are a regular thing at TFF.
> 
> If the surprise screening is Macbeth, I could see him showing up and then going to the Steve Jobs screening. But other than that, I don't see the point.



You are almost as bad as Harvey. What you just said was absolutely disgusting, lol  . My heart can't take this, I have NO patience. 

Steve Jobs' reviews come  tomorrow and that is a good thing!!


----------



## bhb2014

I did not know that! I thought 12YAS was a rare example. Cool! Macbeth LOL right!

Yeah, reviews come tomorrow, just like they usually come on the day of the screening. Sometimes I've seen them being published late night before the premiere but I don't think this will happen at TFF.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael isn't in London, that woman said she saw him last year LOL he's either in Malta or in Venice already. AV attended Macbeth's premiere, he'll probably attend hers. It's Saturday after all, he doesn't have to work =)


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Michael isn't in London, that woman said she saw him last year LOL he's either in Malta or in Venice already. AV attended Macbeth's premiere, he'll probably attend hers. It's Saturday after all, he doesn't have to work =)



Depending on the country, a lot of films shoot on Saturdays.  Sundays are the universal day off.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Depending on the country, a lot of films shoot on Saturdays.  Sundays are the universal day off.



Tomorrow we'll know! It would be cool if he went to TFF...but shooting is shooting.


----------



## Lou9

I just had to note my love for the opening sentence of The Seattle Times' Fall Movie Guide:



> The fall movie season, full of blockbusters and Oscar bait and Michael Fassbender in a turtleneck, is upon us.


----------



## bhb2014

Turtleneck LOL


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth costumes in Scotland! From the banket scene.

https://mobile.twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/639854207214972928


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> I just had to note my love for the opening sentence of The Seattle Times' Fall Movie Guide:



That really put a smile on my face. This is how you make people look forward to the fall.


----------



## gingerglory

Speaking of the turtleneck, Mark Millar thinks Michael should be the next Bond.



> Nick Staniforth @nickstaniforth
> @mrmarkmillar but if you had to pick though?
> 
> Mark Millar @mrmarkmillar
> .@nickstaniforth Fassbender. Bond's been boring for years. Literally since around the third Brosnan Bond. Fassbender would jazz it up.



http://moviepilot.com/posts/2015/09...-james-bond-3521760?lt_source=external,manual


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Speaking of the turtleneck, Mark Millar thinks Michael should be the next Bond.
> 
> 
> 
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2015/09...-james-bond-3521760?lt_source=external,manual



Totally agree. Bond actors haven't been very, you know, good. I like Brosnan and Craig but they're too tough and cold, I don't feel anything when I watch them on screen, just the action. I think that bringing a stronger actor in terms of expressions and a certain "humanity" would be interesting to the role. For me, Michael or Hardy would be cool.


----------



## mchris55

I actually like Craig's Bond. He's ornery and b^&*%y, which was something that I didn't expect . Maybe that's why I liked him so much. I can't wait to see Spectre!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I actually like Craig's Bond. He's ornery and b^&*%y, which was something that I didn't expect . Maybe that's why I liked him so much. I can't wait to see Spectre!!



I like him but I find him too, I don't know how to say this...heavy on screen, sometimes he acts like a robot, no feelings. It's the impression I have. I feel this in all movies he does to be honest, not only in Bond. Personal view, of course. But it's about time to choose someone else.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> I like him but I find him too, I don't know how to say this...heavy on screen, sometimes he acts like a robot, no feelings. It's the impression I have. I feel this in all movies he does to be honest, not only in Bond. Personal view, of course. But it's about time to choose someone else.


 

LOL!! I understand what you mean.


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> Michael isn't in London, that woman said she saw him last year LOL he's either in Malta or in Venice already. AV attended Macbeth's premiere, he'll probably attend hers. It's Saturday after all, he doesn't have to work =)



Lol cool. That whitewashed my Soho theory then. Ha ha


----------



## mollie12

The Light Between Oceans is testing on Thursday in Los Angeles.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> It was a surprise showing (they do it at NYFF, too). It's one of the things that really ticked off Toronto and lead to them penalizing films that show at Telluride first.
> 
> I would think that if Michael was going to show up at TFF, Universal would have him listed.  What's the point of a surprise of that kind? But I'm done reading tea leaves at this point. *I just want to see the reviews.*






gingerglory said:


> Speaking of the turtleneck, Mark Millar thinks Michael should be the next Bond.
> 
> 
> 
> http://moviepilot.com/posts/2015/09...-james-bond-3521760?lt_source=external,manual


Yes,he would be perfect,but it's not going to happen. 

http://www.theguardian.com/film/fil...l-fassbender-assassins-creed-video-game-movie


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> The Light Between Oceans is testing on Thursday in Los Angeles.



Cool! But I assume it's just a testing to see if the film is ready for early 2016's festivals circuit. I don't see any reason to release it this year, unless they don't try awards season with it, just a small release or something. The cast already has its Oscar-bait films 

Thanks!

EDIT: how do you know that, please?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> The Light Between Oceans is testing on Thursday in Los Angeles.


Very curious...


----------



## bhb2014

I want reviews! But not from tweets because I read many tweets praising Black Mass, Everest and even Danish Girl and reviews as a whole have been mixed/positive. Excited!


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> The Light Between Oceans is testing on Thursday in Los Angeles.



Thanks! Today is the Vikassy day!  Vikander and Redmayne look like locks,can't wait for the reviews from Telluride. Glad to see the critical comeback of Jack Sparrow


----------



## bhb2014

Kate is there!  I would love to see her getting a nod, I miss her.

https://twitter.com/anniewestside/status/640225985686667264


----------



## mchris55

I don't believe AV is a lock. That will be interesting. Winslet, however, can definitely get in. I can't wait for the reviews tonght.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I don't believe AV is a lock. That will be interesting. Winslet, however, can definitely get in. I can't wait for the reviews tonght.



I won't say anything about Jobs until reviews come out but based on early screenings (tweets don't translate reviews) Winslet is the MVP in it. So her nod is a very strong possibility. And I've read that Harvey will push Mara as leading so she can even win depending on the reception. I don't know who else is a contender besides AV (Mulligan is the leading for Focus Features, unless they push both, which I doubt).


----------



## mchris55

The Suffragette ladies will be heard from.


----------



## libeth

mchris55 said:


> I don't believe AV is a lock. That will be interesting. Winslet, however, can definitely get in. I can't wait for the reviews tonght.



I expected a lot worse from TDG. It's too polished for a festival like Venice but Redmayne and Vikander are getting a lot of  very positive notices -especially Vikander- in the  Italian press. Right now Mulligan and Vikander look like locks in leading and supporting. I don't believe Redmayne wil win back-to-back but nonetheless he  looks like a lock for a nomination.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I expected a lot worse from TDG. It's too polished for a festival like Venice but Redmayne and Vikander are getting a lot of  very positive notices -especially Vikander- in the  Italian press. Right now Mulligan and Vikander look like locks in leading and supporting. I don't believe Redmayne wil win back-to-back but nonetheless he  looks like a lock for a nomination.



I actually expected many positive reviews for DG LOL Like a lot, this was made to win Oscars and rave reviews. I'm very surprised with this reception to be honest. The general word (Italian reviews haven't been very good) is that it has strong performances and the ingredients to get nods (transformation, social theme) but reviews aren't very good. On the other hand, AMPAS don't nominate only raved movies, they've nominated poorly reviewed films before. Streep won the Oscar for a movie with a rating lower than 60% on RT.

I agree, Mulligan and AV are locks. Mara, Blanchett, Redmayne the same. It seems the little boy from Room is also getting praise too, besides the one from Beasts and Depp. Michael will have a tough competition!

This is a compilation of Italian tweets about the film.

http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...-Girl-Thread&p=2275887&viewfull=1#post2275887


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> The Suffragette ladies will be heard from.



It seems the movie isn't that amazing but Mulligan leads it pretty well. So far (we still have much more to come) she's my bet for the win.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is still dating Madalina according to this website 



> The hot chick in the clip is M&#259;d&#259;lina Diana Ghenea and shes on Instagram. She also once dated Leonardo DiCaprio, Gerard Butler and now Michael Fassbender. So unless you come diamonds, good luck trying to get it in.



http://theblemish.com/2015/09/michael-caines-next-movie-looks-pretty-good


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> I actually expected many positive reviews for DG LOL Like a lot, this was made to win Oscars and rave reviews. I'm very surprised with this reception to be honest. The general word (Italian reviews haven't been very good) is that it has strong performances and the ingredients to get nods (transformation, social theme) but reviews aren't very good. On the other hand, AMPAS don't nominate only raved movies, they've nominated poorly reviewed films before. Streep won the Oscar for a movie with a rating lower than 60% on RT.  I agree, Mulligan and AV are locks. Mara, Blanchett, Redmayne the same. It seems the little boy from Room is also getting praise too, besides the one from Beasts and Depp. Michael will have a tough competition!  This is a compilation of Italian tweets about the film.  http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...-Girl-Thread&p=2275887&viewfull=1#post2275887


 They've been carefully chosen! I've said it's too polished for that reason    The reviews and other tweets about the film are not bad,mixed to positive.Redmayne and Vikander are the best part.The reception will be better at TIFF.  The competition is strong. Cheadle and Caine also look like strong contenders.


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> They've been carefully chosen! I've said it's too polished for that reason    The reviews and other tweets about the film are not bad,mixed to positive.Redmayne and Vikander are the best part.The reception will be better at TIFF.  The competition is strong. Cheadle and Caine also look like strong contenders.



And you are based on reviews YOU wanna read  As I said, conclusion is that Danish Girl isn't incredible as many expected but it has the ingredients. It will definitely be nominated, winning is another subject. Given the thirst of leading actors, campaign will be intense but awards season has just begun, we'll only be sure about locks by late November.

Miles Ahead might get a 2016 release but SPC is waiting for NYFF to know what to do. They also have Truth and Son Of Saul (leading actor has strong chances to get a nod too). Caine I agree and I wouldn't forget McKellen!


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> And you are based on reviews YOU wanna read  As I said, *conclusion is that Danish Girl isn't incredible as many expected but it has the ingredients. It will definitely be nominated, winning is another subject. Given the thirst of leading actors, campaign will be intense but awards season has just begun, we'll only be sure about locks by late November.*
> 
> Miles Ahead might get a 2016 release but SPC is waiting for NYFF to know what to do. They also have Truth and Son Of Saul (leading actor has strong chances to get a nod too). Caine I agree and I wouldn't forget McKellen!



I keep Googling The Danish Girl Venice Film Festival, and other combos, and the only pics of the premier that come up are of Amber Heard. Hilarious.

Agree about the lock for the nom. ER will certainly get nominated, and AV _might_ as ER might carry her to that one. The reviews I've read basically give her one sentence (out of the miles of ink on ER), and essentially say she covered it, but wasn't as good as ER. She might get her nom based on the strength of the subject and his performance, IMO. We shall see.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> And you are based on reviews YOU wanna read  As I said, conclusion is that Danish Girl isn't incredible as many expected but it has the ingredients. It will definitely be nominated, winning is another subject. Given the thirst of leading actors, campaign will be intense but awards season has just begun, we'll only be sure about locks by late November.
> 
> Miles Ahead might get a 2016 release but SPC is waiting for NYFF to know what to do. They also have Truth and Son Of Saul (leading actor has strong chances to get a nod too). Caine I agree and I wouldn't forget McKellen!



I don't WANT to read anything.   tweets are not reviews.   Sony is waiting the reception of I saw the Light,then they'll decide what to do.


----------



## mollie12

twiddlebird said:


> I keep Googling The Danish Girl Venice Film Festival, and other combos, and the only pics of the premier that come up are of Amber Heard. Hilarious.
> 
> Agree about the lock for the nom. ER will certainly get nominated, and AV _might_ as ER might carry her to that one. *The reviews I've read *basically give her one sentence (out of the miles of ink on ER), and essentially say she covered it, but wasn't as good as ER. She might get her nom based on the strength of the subject and his performance, IMO. We shall see.



They're basically half and half.  There are quite a few that say she's better than Redmayne  Like these:

http://www.rogerebert.com/festivals-and-awards/venice-film-festival-2015-the-danish-girl
http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...-danish-girl-awards-possibilities-1201586826/
http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...-with-eddie-redmayne-alicia-vikander-20150905
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-danish-girl/review/


----------



## twiddlebird

mollie12 said:


> They're basically half and half.  There are quite a few that say she's better than Redmayne  Like these:
> 
> http://www.rogerebert.com/festivals-and-awards/venice-film-festival-2015-the-danish-girl
> http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...-danish-girl-awards-possibilities-1201586826/
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...-with-eddie-redmayne-alicia-vikander-20150905
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-danish-girl/review/



The Roger Ebert one was really funny. He mentions her finally in the last paragraph. His prediction came out of nowhere. LOL. Can't lose everybody.


----------



## mchris55

twiddlebird said:


> I keep Googling The Danish Girl Venice Film Festival, and other combos, and the only pics of the premier that come up are of Amber Heard. Hilarious.
> 
> Agree about the lock for the nom. ER will certainly get nominated, and AV _might_ as ER might carry her to that one. The reviews I've read basically give her one sentence (out of the miles of ink on ER), and essentially say she covered it, but wasn't as good as ER. She might get her nom based on the strength of the subject and his performance, IMO. We shall see.



Yes, I noticed that on the dais. How do you have Amber Heard sittting next to Redmayne? What is going on?


----------



## bhb2014

libeth said:


> I don't WANT to read anything.   tweets are not reviews.   Sony is waiting the reception of I saw the Light,then they'll decide what to do.



I'm not reading tweets like you probably are LOL Italian ones were quite bad but reviews in general are mixed/positive  Les Mis has a 70 rating on MC while DG has a little less, doesn't mean much thing anyway. I know you don't want, you only wanna read reviews that praise AV and Redmayne, it's obvious.



> They're basically half and half. There are quite a few that say she's better than Redmayne Like these:



And there are others who forget about her existence or praise Redmayne much more. And Variety's review barely mentions AV, I don't know why Lodge wrote that article about her when he forgot to talk about her in his own review. If people only read his review they'll think he only liked Eddie's performance.

http://variety.com/2015/film/festivals/the-danish-girl-film-review-eddie-redmayne-1201586696

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...e-redmayne-transgender-venice-film-tom-hooper

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...wows-as-pioneering-transsexual-lili-elbe.html

http://www.heyuguys.com/the-danish-girl-review

In a nutshell, both will get nods, regardless reviews. I knew this would happen with the cast since Hooper was announced to direct it


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> *And there are others who forget about her existence or praise Redmayne much more.* And Variety's review barely mentions AV, I don't know why Lodge wrote that article about her when he forgot to talk about her in his own review. If people only read his review they'll think he only liked Eddie's performance.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/festivals/the-danish-girl-film-review-eddie-redmayne-1201586696
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...e-redmayne-transgender-venice-film-tom-hooper
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...wows-as-pioneering-transsexual-lili-elbe.html
> http://www.heyuguys.com/the-danish-girl-review



Uh, yes.  That's why I said "half and half" in terms of preference for performance. People were suggesting that she was barely being mentioned at all.   And Guy Lodge didn't write the review you're referring to.  Peter Debruge did.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Uh, yes.  That's why I said "half and half" in terms of preference for performance. People were suggesting that she was barely being mentioned at all.   And Guy Lodge didn't write the review you're referring to.  Peter Debruge did.



Oh, really? LOL So inside Variety we have a division: one loved her performance and the other didn't care enough to make a nice mention. That's the beauty of opinion: it's relative 

She wasn't barely mentioned IMO but in general she wasn't praised a lot. Tbh, I don't even see Redmayne getting so many incredible reviews, which I find good because I'm rooting for Leo in Revenant.

But D. Girl will still come to TIFF and probably AFI, many critics will see it in the next few months. Now I want Jobs reviews!


----------



## mollie12

twiddlebird said:


> The Roger Ebert one was really funny. He mentions her finally in the last paragraph. His prediction came out of nowhere. LOL. Can't lose everybody.



He doesn't mention anyone's performance until the last paragraph.  It's mostly a critique of the writing/approach to the topic.  That's fairly typical of Glenn Kenny.


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> I keep Googling The Danish Girl Venice Film Festival, and other combos, and the only pics of the premier that come up are of Amber Heard. Hilarious.
> 
> Agree about the lock for the nom. ER will certainly get nominated, and AV _might_ as ER might carry her to that one. The reviews I've read basically give her one sentence (out of the miles of ink on ER), and essentially say she covered it, but wasn't as good as ER. She might get her nom based on the strength of the subject and his performance, IMO. We shall see.


hahhaha this morning when I was cruising through DailyMail's gossip section, I saw an article on Amber heard, praising her dress and beauty at the photocall for Danish Girl. I clicked on it and there was one pic of Alicia. And I was like wait a minute, isnt Alicia supposed to be the star of the movie? lol and there were like 15 pics of Amber Heard in the same article doing mundane things. Alicia's PR is slacking great bit. And also I dont think she is as "big" a star in europe as some here make her out to be.

That being said, I am sure Alicia did a great job in the Danish Girl. Even though famewhoring isnt her strongest game, the girl definitely can act, that is one thing for sure!


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Uh, yes.  That's why I said "half and half" in terms of preference for performance. People were suggesting that she was barely being mentioned at all.   And Guy Lodge didn't write the review you're referring to.  Peter Debruge did.


from the tweets I have glanced at (obviously not critic reviews), most people have been seen to be favoring Alicia's performance. The sense I get out of it all is that Eddie must have been too "try hard" in his quest to get another oscar, whereas Alicia probably just acted the best she could and it translated into a more effort free and genuine performance, as it were.


----------



## bhb2014

Heard is Depp's wife, she gets all the hype because of him LOL If Michael was an A-list actor and they were a popular couple, I'm sure the article would have been payed attention to her too. And I agree, she's a very good actress. Heard isn't bad IMO, she seemed quite interesting in the trailer 

What the hell Boyle? Still?



> "Steve Jobs" being called a "work in progress" screening tonight. Boyle always tinkers until the end, though



https://twitter.com/kristapley/status/640300809998102528


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Yes, I noticed that on the dais. How do you have Amber Heard sittting next to Redmayne? What is going on?


Where was Amber sitting next to Eddie? On another note, her dress at the red carpet was gorgeous! She has been looking really good at the festival. Alicia's dress looked like something my grandma would wear. Then again, she rarely ever gets it right on red carpet so not surprised.


----------



## libeth

bhb2014 said:


> _I'm not reading tweets like you probably are_ LOL Italian ones were quite bad but reviews in general are mixed/positive  Les Mis has a 70 rating on MC while DG has a little less, doesn't mean much thing anyway. I know you don't want, you only wanna read reviews that praise AV and Redmayne, it's obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> And there are others who forget about her existence or praise Redmayne much more. And Variety's review barely mentions AV, I don't know why Lodge wrote that article about her when he forgot to talk about her in his own review. If people only read his review they'll think he only liked Eddie's performance.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/festivals/the-danish-girl-film-review-eddie-redmayne-1201586696
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...e-redmayne-transgender-venice-film-tom-hooper
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...wows-as-pioneering-transsexual-lili-elbe.html
> 
> http://www.heyuguys.com/the-danish-girl-review
> 
> In a nutshell, both will get nods, regardless reviews. I knew this would happen with the cast since Hooper was announced to direct it



_Like I said_ I've read reviews on newspaper websites and movie blogs. I read everything,bad,mixed  and positive.   Can't wait for the SJ reviews.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Heard is Depp's wife, she gets all the hype because of him LOL If Michael was an A-list actor and they were a popular couple, I'm sure the article would have been payed attention to her too. And I agree, she's a very good actress. Heard isn't bad IMO, she seemed quite interesting in the trailer
> 
> What the hell Boyle? Still?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/kristapley/status/640300809998102528


ugh I dont want to hear Jobs being called a "work in progress" a month before it comes out. Though I heard something similar about Slumdog Millionare, that it was tinkered with until a week before it came out. And look at what happened there!! Oscar noms in every major category and then some


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> ugh I dont want to hear Jobs being called a "work in progress" a month before it comes out. Though I heard something similar about Slumdog Millionare, that it was tinkered with until a week before it came out. And look at what happened there!! Oscar noms in every major category and then some



Oh really? So this is a tradition for Boyle then =) did Slumdog test screened a few times like Jobs too? I'll be more confident with this then.


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> Where was Amber sitting next to Eddie? On another note, her dress at the red carpet was gorgeous! She has been looking really good at the festival. Alicia's dress looked like something my grandma would wear. Then again, she rarely ever gets it right on red carpet so not surprised.



At the press conference here:

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/video/at-the-danish-girl-press-conference-72nd-venice-film-news-footage/487257216

Amber really plays up the blond bombshell image. The press appears to love her there. I had to dig for Alicia and her dress. Agree, it looks like a tablecloth. 

After Amber, the press isn't giving her much love in comparison. I know Amber has Johnny, but I don't think AV as a starlet can compare, IMO. Would things have improved for her had she walked the carpet with Michael? I don't think so.


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Oh really? So this is a tradition for Boyle then =) did Slumdog test screened a few times like Jobs too? I'll be more confident with this then.


I dont remember any test screenings for SM lol. It was too long ago haha. However, Slumdog was an exceptional movie with an exceptional storyline whereas Jobs is an expected storyline. Jobs is an average to good movie but I havent read any reviews saying that it standouts between the crowd, though it could change after tonights screening. Dont expect too many oscar noms for this movie. I still praying for Michael to be nominated hahaha


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> At the press conference here:
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/video/at-the-danish-girl-press-conference-72nd-venice-film-news-footage/487257216
> 
> Amber really plays up the blond bombshell image. The press appears to love her there. I had to dig for Alicia and her dress. Agree, it looks like a tablecloth.
> 
> After Amber, the press isn't giving her much love in comparison. I know Amber has Johnny, but I don't think AV as a starlet can compare, IMO. Would things have improved for her had she walked the carpet with Michael? I don't think so.



Oh thank you for that link! Amber seems really lively, never heard an interview with her before today!

I checked back on DailyMail and they have two new articles regarding DG, one highlights Amber and Johnny Depp and other highlights Eddie and his wife. Alicia has one or two pics thrown in with her tablecloth on. I bet if Michael had walked the red carpet with her, she would have gotten her own article but Michael would never walk the red carpet with her or for her movie. Poor Alicia is too boring by herself. 

Speaking of Michael, really disappointed he did not go to Telluride. 

Sidenote: as long as we are talking about outfits of the night, you should check out Kristen stewart's outfit for Equals premiere! Love the pale blue and the dress ending just above the ankles!


----------



## Morgane

libeth said:


> I expected a lot worse from TDG*. It's too polished for a festival like Venice* but Redmayne and Vikander are getting a lot of  very positive notices -especially Vikander- in the  Italian press. Right now Mulligan and Vikander look like locks in leading and supporting. I don't believe Redmayne wil win back-to-back but nonetheless he  looks like a lock for a nomination.


Yes,The Danish girl is not a "festival movie".


bhb2014 said:


> I won't say anything about Jobs until reviews come out but based on early screenings (tweets don't translate reviews) Winslet is the MVP in it. So her nod is a very strong possibility. *And I've read that Harvey will push Mara as leading so she can even win depending on the reception*. I don't know who else is a contender besides AV (Mulligan is the leading for Focus Features, unless they push both, which I doubt).


Apparently Kate Blanchett wants to be campaigned as supporting because she wants to start another campaign for Truth as leading. But if Truth is not  well-received  there's no way she'll be campaigned as supporting. 


mollie12 said:


> Uh, yes.  That's why I said "half and half" in terms of preference for performance. People were suggesting that she was barely being mentioned at all.   And Guy Lodge didn't write the review you're referring to.  Peter Debruge did.


Debruge actually likes her performance too. Alicia is clearly lead,but she will be another case of category fraud (like Blanchett).


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Heard is Depp's wife, she gets all the hype because of him LOL If Michael was an A-list actor and they were a popular couple, I'm sure the article would have been payed attention to her too. And I agree, she's a very good actress. Heard isn't bad IMO, she seemed quite interesting in the trailer
> 
> What the hell Boyle? Still?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/kristapley/status/640300809998102528



Work in progress seems a little bit exaggerated..


----------



## mollie12

David Poland &#8207;@DavidPoland  5m5 minutes ago
Steve Jobs is definitely the most star-studded Telluride screening so far. Anyone you might recognize (except Spotlighters) seems 2 be here

Eek.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> David Poland &#8207;@DavidPoland  5m5 minutes ago
> Steve Jobs is definitely the most star-studded Telluride screening so far. Anyone you might recognize (except Spotlighters) seems 2 be here
> 
> Eek.



Oops,except the star of the title role.


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> Oops,except the star of the title role.


ugh so true!!! So rude of Michael to not show up. Rude of him to not support Boyle for whatever special award he is going to get at the festival too.


----------



## mollie12

miasharma said:


> ugh so true!!! So rude of Michael to not show up. Rude of him to not support Boyle for whatever special award he is going to get at the festival too.



You do realize that travelling to Telluride from Malta probably takes anywhere from 24-36 hours, depending on connecting flights.   Just from NYC to Malta is 15 hours.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> You do realize that travelling to Telluride from Malta probably takes anywhere from 24-36 hours, depending on connecting flights.   Just from NYC to Malta is 15 hours.


umm 24-36 hours is a bit of a stretch dont you think? I travel from San fran to Athens all the time, a 16 hour flight and quite doable. 

Anyways, Michael has been business in long enough to know that long flights and lots of travelling comes with the deal. I am sure he is used to it by now.


----------



## mollie12

miasharma said:


> umm 24-36 hours is a bit of a stretch dont you think? I travel from San fran to Athens all the time, a 16 hour flight and quite doable.
> 
> Anyways, Michael has been business in long enough to know that long flights and lots of travelling comes with the deal. I am sure he is used to it by now.



Woops, I meant to post that NYC to *Telluride *is 15 hours. (I know a critic who posted this)

You have to take a special charter flight to get to Telluride. And I have no idea what the flights are like out of Malta. 

Anyway, the point isn't that the travel is difficult so much that it cuts into the time he's scheduled to shoot Assassin's Creed.


----------



## gingerglory

miasharma said:


> ugh so true!!! So rude of Michael to not show up. Rude of him to not support Boyle for whatever special award he is going to get at the festival too.



My oops didn't mean Michael is "so rude". My oops just meant a little bit ironic to that tweet, that's all. Michael is busy with his most important thing. As much as I want to see him, I support his decision. I will see him when he's available for promoting Macbeth and Jobs.

Can't wait to read Jobs' reviews!!


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Woops, I meant to post that NYC to *Telluride *is 15 hours. (I know a critic who posted this)
> 
> You have to take a special charter flight to get to Telluride. And I have no idea what the flights are like out of Malta.
> 
> Anyway, the point isn't that the travel is difficult so much that it cuts into the time he's scheduled to shoot Assassin's Creed.


You dont need a chartered plane, United and American (i think) have regularly scheduled flights from Denver that go to a small airport near Telluride. 

Anyways, I understand your point, too far away and takes too long to get there so Michael rather just stay put and shoot rather than wasting days travelling and such

But I still think its rude of Michael to not go. I understand he isnt under any obligation apparently but he should have gone to show support to Boyle. Boyle was the one that went to bat for Michael when the script writer and the original studio wanted nothing to do with him. 

Michael was also vacationing with his girlfriend at the beginning of the week so I am sure AC shooting isnt that serious right now and if he _really _wanted to, Michael could have asked his people to move dates around so he could take a break from shooting and go. 

In my head it sounds really impolite but I guess its not that big of a deal. Whateves, just my opinion.


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> My oops didn't mean Michael is "so rude". My oops just meant a little bit ironic to that tweet, that's all. Michael is busy with his most important thing. As much as I want to see him, I support his decision. I will see him when he's available for promoting Macbeth and Jobs.
> 
> Can't wait to read Jobs' reviews!!


I know, lol I added the rude part as part of my opinion. Basically I just wanted to see new pictures of him. I remember in an interview he said that he loved visiting Colorado and really enjoyed Telluride as a town when he went there for the first time when 12YAS screened there. 

I cant wait for him to promote Jobs and Macbeth either!


----------



## mollie12

miasharma said:


> You dont need a chartered plane, United and American (i think) have regularly scheduled flights from Denver that go to a small airport near Telluride.
> 
> Anyways, I understand your point, too far away and takes too long to get there so Michael rather just stay put and shoot rather than wasting days travelling and such
> 
> But I still think its rude of Michael to not go. I understand he isnt under any obligation apparently but he should have gone to show support to Boyle. Boyle was the one that went to bat for Michael when the script writer and the original studio wanted nothing to do with him.
> 
> *Michael was also vacationing with his girlfriend at the beginning of the week so I am sure AC shooting isnt that serious right now and if he really wanted to, Michael could have asked his people to move dates around so he could take a break from shooting and go.*
> 
> In my head it sounds really impolite but I guess its not that big of a deal. Whateves, just my opinion.



For every day that he takes out of filming now, that's a day that would have to be made up the rest of the fall/winter.  He's scheduled to do the Macbeth premiere, NYFF, LFF, and press in the US/UK.  I guarantee you the Assassin's Creed production team and his manager/publicist/the Steve Jobs team are surgically divvying up the days that he has available for the rest of the fall to juggle between all his obligations.  And the fact that he was on "vacation" doesn't mean much.  We have no idea what availability for locations was like in Malta or how long pre-production work like costume/set design was taking. 

And quite frankly, Danny Boyle is smart and experienced enough to know that Telluride is a hell of a lot less important in the grand scheme of things than the regular press tour/festival tour.  There's no way that he'd think this was "rude".


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> For every day that he takes out of filming now, that's a day that would have to be made up the rest of the fall/winter.  He's scheduled to do the Macbeth premiere, NYFF, LFF, and press in the US/UK.  I guarantee you the Assassin's Creed production team and his manager/publicist/the Steve Jobs team are surgically divvying up the days that he has available for the rest of the fall to juggle between all his obligations.  And the fact that he was on "vacation" doesn't mean much.  We have no idea what availability for locations was like in Malta or how long pre-production work like costume/set design was taking.
> 
> And quite frankly, Danny Boyle is smart and experienced enough to know that Telluride is a hell of a lot less important in the grand scheme of things than the regular press tour/festival tour.  There's no way that he'd think this was "rude".


okay

"rude" was my opinion not Boyle's but thanks for clarifying what Danny thinks too!


----------



## miasharma

Since Michael did not make it to this years Telluride, here is a video of letterman interviewing him where he talks about his antics in Telluride!! He looks really good here too, nice hair and nice weight, not too skinny and not too buff lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v83kY0-9fE


----------



## gingerglory

This is from 2014 when Meryl Streep received an honorary doctorate at Indiana University.



> a snippet of dialogue from her interview after the ceremony (in this section of the interview, meryl had been raving about mia wasikowska&#8217;s performance in jane eyre):
> 
> interviewer: michael fassbender wasn&#8217;t too bad in it [jane eyre], either!
> 
> *meryl: oh, he&#8217;s never bad&#8230;*
> 
> -audience laughs-
> 
> *meryl glances around the stage, sips her drink nonchalantly*
> 
> -audience laughs harder-
> 
> *meryl waves to her husband, who is sitting a few rows back*



http://dreamfassynation.tumblr.com/post/83068250151/meryl-streep-received-an-honorary-doctorate-at

She is at the screening of Jobs tonight. I'm curious about her thoughts on Michael's performance too.


----------



## bhb2014

There's no point in argue about his schedule. As much as I think he could have done things earlier on AC or shot some scenes after Telluride (he's one of the people behind and he probably knew Jobs was heading to Telluride) so he could attend the festival, we all know his number one priority is work. He waited for more than a decade to finally get good roles in cinema, he jumps on projects he likes without thinking twice. 

As a consequence, when a movie he shot is being released in festivals or whatever, he's busy with another one he's shooting and the next year it will be the same thing and on and on. It's a circle. That's why he won't have a family so soon, or get married and have children. He's busy with his career, that's his number one priority based on his attitudes. 

And let's be honest, Michael is nearly 40, he would probably be very tired by catching a flight to Telluride to spend like a day over there and then coming back to shoot an intense movie, which is what AC is. Besides, he needs to relax since later this month he'll be busy promoting Macbeth in UK, then he'll have NYFF and LFF, finish AC, promote Macbeth in US (if Harvey promotes it) and do some campaign it things work out for Jobs. Rest a little bit dude! I'm not upset for him ditching TFF, it's a consequence of his choices


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> This is from 2014 when Meryl Streep received an honorary doctorate at Indiana University.
> 
> *meryl: oh, hes never bad*
> 
> http://dreamfassynation.tumblr.com/post/83068250151/meryl-streep-received-an-honorary-doctorate-at
> 
> She is at the screening of Jobs tonight. I'm curious about her thoughts on Michael's performance too.



Depending on vocal tone, that could easily be shade.  Though of course I really hope it's not.  I know she mentioned Mia, Carey, and Keira as giving some of the best performances of 2011, so she certainly has seen quite a bit of his work.


----------



## bhb2014

Kate and Boyle at the premiere  Reviews come!

https://instagram.com/p/7Ren5vnzK7


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> This is from 2014 when Meryl Streep received an honorary doctorate at Indiana University.
> 
> 
> 
> http://dreamfassynation.tumblr.com/post/83068250151/meryl-streep-received-an-honorary-doctorate-at
> 
> She is at the screening of Jobs tonight. I'm curious about her thoughts on Michael's performance too.


LOl thanks for posting this! That little dialogue makes me think Meryl has a crush on Michael haha!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> There's no point in argue about his schedule. As much as I think he could have done things earlier on AC or shot some scenes after Telluride (he's one of the people behind and he probably knew Jobs was heading to Telluride) so he could attend the festival, we all know his number one priority is work. He waited for more than a decade to finally get good roles in cinema, he jumps on projects he likes without thinking twice.
> 
> As a consequence, when a movie he shot is being released in festivals or whatever, he's busy with another one he's shooting and the next year it will be the same thing and on and on. It's a circle. That's why he won't have a family so soon, or get married and have children. He's busy with his career, that's his number one priority based on his attitudes.
> 
> *And let's be honest, Michael is nearly 40, he would probably be very tired by catching a flight to Telluride to spend like a day over there and then coming back to shoot an intense movie, which is what AC is*. Besides, he needs to relax since later this month he'll be busy promoting Macbeth in UK, then he'll have NYFF and LFF, finish AC, promote Macbeth in US (if Harvey promotes it) and do some campaign it things work out for Jobs. Rest a little bit dude! I'm not upset for him ditching TFF, it's a consequence of his choices



The bolded made me lol!! haha Michael really needs to stop smoking, by god!! He is 38 but looks like he is in his mid forties on a good day! Even worse when he isnt all made up. Less work and no ciggies will do his skin and his health a lot of good.


----------



## Lou9

RAVES for Michael!


----------



## gingerglory

> david poland &#8207;@davidpoland 27s28 seconds ago
> ladies and gentlemen, we have our first oscar frontrunners&#8230; steve jobs and michael fassbender.
> 
> Kristopher tapley &#8207;@kristapley 43s43 seconds ago
> "steve jobs" is a unique and totally absorbing character study. It's also the aaron sorkin show, rat-tat-tat, wall-to-wall dialogue.
> 
> Avid ehrlich &#8207;@davidehrlich 31s32 seconds ago
> steve jobs: The social network meets birdman for sorkin's most electric portrait of a great man. Fassbender is unreal, boyle is weak link.
> 
> Gregory ellwood &#8207;@thegregorye 45s46 seconds ago
> steve jobs - lots and lots of sorkin. Last 10 min boyle. Great perfs. #telluride
> 
> kristopher tapley &#8207;@kristapley 14s15 seconds ago
> sensational editing, interesting camera choices and by the way: Fassbender crushes it.
> 
> Erickohn &#8207;@erickohn 30s31 seconds ago
> steve jobs: Danny boyle's birdman, intermittently hobbled by a very sorkin-y sorkin script, but moves well. Fassbender and rogen are aces.



yay~~


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> The bolded made me lol!! haha Michael really needs to stop smoking, by god!! He is 38 but looks like he is in his mid forties on a good day! Even worse when he isnt all made up. Less work and no ciggies will do his skin and his health a lot of good.



His skin isn't very good but many people change habits when they start a family. Maybe he will quit or at least diminishes smoking when he becomes a father 

First reactions about Jobs are AMAZING  It seems the ending is still problematic but Michael will get his nod, finally! At least it seems he will. Apparently, he might win too! You guys can read them below, let's wait for reviews tomorrow! I hope critics love it as much as those tweets!

http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...d-Starring-Kate-Winslet-in-80s-Mom-Drag/page5



> If Leo is as good as the buzz claims, Fassbender will have a major obstacle there. I really liked Fassbender in this though. Probably my third-favorite performance of his after Hunger and 12YAS.


----------



## gingerglory

> Armen Karaoghlanian &#8207;@armenlovesmary 51s52 seconds ago
> STEVE JOBS will win Best Picture.



Hahaha

And I think this guy is at the screening



> If Leo is as good as the buzz claims, Fassbender will have a major obstacle there. I really liked Fassbender in this though. Probably my third-favorite performance of his after Hunger and 12YAS.



This is wonderful to hear. I meant the second half,lol.


----------



## Lou9

I can't wait to read the reviews. I knew he could pull this off! (And I haven't seen a word about Kate Winslet.)


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Hahaha
> 
> And I think this guy is at the screening
> 
> 
> 
> This is wonderful to hear. I meant the second half,lol.



BP I have my doubts...I wanted Boyle to win for directing, he never had a nod in this category. But these are reactions from the crowd, let's see if reviews will follow the same path. If they do, well, Michael might be the frontrunner to the award! So baby, please come here and do some campaign after ou finish AC, ok? I know he doesn't NEED an Oscar but his image holding the award is an image that the world NEEDS to see 

Interesting that the guy finds Hunger his best performance, followed by 12YAS. Cool! But beating those two is really hard, I agree with his 3rd place. It's a shame he wasn't so famous back in 2008, that role was so Oscar-worthy...


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I can't wait to read the reviews. I knew he could pull this off! (And I haven't seen a word about Kate Winslet.)



Poor Kate LOL Kidding, she'll get her nod too, I'm sure


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> I can't wait to read the reviews. I knew he could pull this off! (*And I haven't seen a word about Kate Winslet.*)



where is that MVP now?


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> where is that MVP now?



Are you referring to me? First screenings' reactions did give the feeling she was the best thing about it. It's not because people aren't mentioning her inthis specific screening that she isn't good either. She'll get her nod.


----------



## bhb2014

> Patrick Devitt &#8207;@patrickcdevitt 8m8 minutes ago
> #SteveJobs: Flies by in a blink of an eye. Boyle's best by a significant margin. Fassbender doesn't disappoint as Jobs. #Telluride
> 
> Tomris Laffly &#8207;@TomiLaffly 6m6 minutes ago
> Steve Jobs: virtuosic filmmaking all around. Gets a bit worked up by itself at times, but Sorkin's script is simply breathtaking. #Telluride
> 
> Tomris Laffly &#8207;@TomiLaffly 4m4 minutes ago
> Cast is superb. Fassbender captures depths of Jobs' dark side & humanity w/ fluidity. Daniel Pemberton's score=LOVE! #SteveJobs #Telluride
> 
> david ehrlich &#8207;@davidehrlich 34s34 seconds ago
> The unspeakable inference of every tweet: STEVE JOBS could've been an all-timer with Fincher behind the camera and a different ending.


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> Are you referring to me?



No, I'm not referring to you. I'm referring AWs tone in general.


----------



## bhb2014

What the hell happens in this ending? LOL



> STEVE JOBS is almost as good as Social Network so long as Boyle gets out of the way but woooof those disastrous last 5 minutes. #telluride



https://twitter.com/davidehrlich/status/640373852665606145



> The ending is so ****ing corny it actually makes me think this will win BP.



First negative tweet.



> Michael Phillips &#8207;@phillipstribune 8s9 seconds ago
> At #Telluride, partly admired but also frustrated by Danny Boyle/Aaron Sorkin "Steve Jobs" w Michael Fassbender. More tomorrow.


----------



## bhb2014

> The truth is I half anticipated Michael Fassbender to be a weak link of Danny Boyles Steve Jobs, which world premiered as a work in progress here Saturday night. Something about the repressed accent in the trailer and the curious casting call in the first place, maybe. Whatever the case, lets just say the Shame and 12 Years a Slave star crushes the role of the eponymous tortured genius and then some in a film that takes bold strides within a well-worn genre and is sure to take off throughout the seasonif the character doesnt put viewers off, that is.
> 
> Because that can sometimes be a hurdle. Jobs is very unlikable throughout. Its the borderline thesis of the film: It takes a**holes to invent the future. But thats whats so compelling about the picture in this conception. Its not a greatest hits biopic. Its a character study interested in how Jobs grows within a 24-year span (the launch of the Macintosh in 1984 through the launch of the iMac in 1998), focusing on his innovations at Apple, his eventual release from the company, his relationship with a daughter he wouldnt claim for years, his triumphant return to the Apple fold and his volatile rapport with co-workers and colleagues.
> 
> Some are already calling it Birdman by way of Aaron Sorkin, and theres a lot of that in there. The gifted scribes rat-tat-tat delivery on the page must have yielded a script full of white space, because its wall-to-wall dialogue. Like another film at the fest dependent on talking-head drama, Tom McCarthys Spotlight, it falls on the editor (Elliot Graham) to keep things moving, and indeed, the choice of structuring the film with a series of near-vignettes helps this immensely. But Sorkin has done a marvelous job of picking the right moments of this particular span of time and conveying them with smart and casual ease.
> 
> But back to Fassbender: he completely owns the screen for the films 125-minute running time. Co-stars Kate Winslet, Seth Rogen, Jeff Daniels, Michael Stuhlbarg, Katherine Waterston and John Ortiz, among others, provide lots of color. And Winslet and Rogen in particular fill in crucial interpersonal shading for Jobs the character. But Fassbender is possessed here, and therefore a no-brainer best actor Oscar contender who just shot to the top of that list alongside gentlemen like Eddie Redmayne (The Danish Girl) and Johnny Depp (Black Mass) this year.
> 
> So call it a contender. Steve Jobs just made perhaps the biggest splash of the 42nd Telluride Film Festival so far. And count on Universal hoping that five-year streak of best picture screenings here in the San Juans extends to six.



http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...f-this-years-best-actor-oscar-race-1201587050

OK, I'm excited about Jobs again  I'm not a fan of critics who write review right after seeing a film (you can change your mind in a matter of hours) but it's there for the world to see. Let's see if Chang will follow the same opinion!


----------



## gingerglory

> With &#8216;Steve Jobs,&#8217; Fassbender Shoots to the Top of This Year&#8217;s Best Actor Oscar Race
> 
> *Aaron Sorkin gives him the words but Fassbender turns them into music.*
> 
> the &#8220;Shame&#8221; and &#8220;12 Years a Slave&#8221; star crushes the role of the eponymous tortured genius and then some in a film that takes bold strides within a well-worn genre and is sure to take off throughout the season&#8230;if the character doesn&#8217;t put viewers off, that is.
> 
> back to Fassbender: he completely owns the screen for the film&#8217;s 125-minute running time...Fassbender is possessed here, and therefore a no-brainer best actor Oscar contender who just shot to the top of that list alongside gentlemen like Eddie Redmayne (&#8220;The Danish Girl&#8221 and Johnny Depp (&#8220;Black Mass&#8221 this year.
> 
> So call it a contender. &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; just made perhaps the biggest splash of the 42nd Telluride Film Festival so far. And count on Universal hoping that five-year streak of best picture screenings here in the San Juans extends to six.



http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...-this-years-best-actor-oscar-race-1201587050/

I can happily go to bed now.


----------



## mollie12

I don't expect them all to look like this, but I'm really happy so far:



> But hardly any of this would matter without a dynamic actor at the center of things nailing the part of Jobs, and while Fassbender doesn&#8217;t closely physically resemble the man, he fully delivers the essentials of how we have come to perceive the man: Along with intellectual brilliance and force of personality, the actor also taps into the man&#8217;s frequently unreachability, power to inspire, unswerving faith in his own instincts, attention to the smallest detail, utter lack of sentimentality and the certitude that can come from occupying a different, loftier realm. Most of all, you get the strong sense from Fassbender of a mind that is always several steps beyond everyone else&#8217;s, one that allows him to shift gears without taking a breath.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/movie/steve-jobs/review/820561?utm_source=twitter


----------



## mchris55

Oh, s@$#!!!! 

Let's go Winslet and grab that bag. We may not be going home empty handed!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

This morning the BBC has an article on Michael in Jobs saying he is a front runner for the Oscar; Alicia's performance in TDG is also described as awards worthy.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-34167248


----------



## mollie12

> And something similar could surely be said of Steve Jobs himself, whose profound disinterest in soliciting anyone&#8217;s affection is what ultimately lends Boyle and Sorkin&#8217;s film its underlying integrity, despite the outrageous factual, dramatic and aesthetic liberties they&#8217;ve taken with the material. In this unabashedly fictionalized context, Fassbender overcomes the obvious casting hurdle (he looks nothing like Jobs, whose Arab-American lineage is briefly referenced) and delivers a performance as enthralling and fully sustained as any on his estimable resume. That the actor is onscreen at every minute makes it all the better that it&#8217;s impossible to take your eyes off him, or your ears: This is an actor who knows exactly how to toss off Sorkin&#8217;s dialogue, emphasizing rhythm and inflection over volume, while embodying confidence and authority in his every atom. It&#8217;s a performance that sets the tone for equally fine work all around



http://variety.com/2015/film/festiv...assbender-telluride-film-festival-1201586996/


----------



## Allie28

Awesome waking up to all the rave reviews for Michael!  Thank you everyone!  

Life Lesson #4498.... Never ever doubt The Fassbender.


----------



## fassfas

miasharma said:


> ugh so true!!! So rude of Michael to not show up. Rude of him to not support Boyle for whatever special award he is going to get at the festival too.



It's rude of you to make assumptions about Michael Fassbender's hectic schedule and assume he's being unprofessional, just so that you can gawk at pictures of him!  I'm so glad he didn't attend Telluride!

But I'm very happy at the positive reviews he and the film has received.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael will get a nod!!! All reviews have ben amazing! He can even win if he campaigns right =) so now I bet on:

Mara for supporting (I doubt Harvey will push her as leading knowing she can win supporting easily). Carol has stunning reviews and praises to her. Winslet will campaign hard but I don't think she will win.

Mulligan for Suffragette. Stunning reviews to her performance although the movie is not that good.

Michael/Dicaprio for actor. Revenant hasn't been out yet but Leo can win this. If he doesn't, so far the award is to Michael. Too soon but with the right campaign baby...go! Depp Will get a nod but winning...

Supporting actor I have no idea LOL


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Oh, s@$#!!!!
> 
> Let's go Winslet and grab that bag. We may not be going home empty handed!!



I think Mara will win. Kate gets a nod, which is amazing too!


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> LOl thanks for posting this! That little dialogue makes me think Meryl has a crush on Michael haha!



This wouldn't surprise me. Meryl has been rumored for years as one to have close, cough, friendships, cough, with her co-stars and directors.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> I think Mara will win. Kate gets a nod, which is amazing too!



I agree. It would be category fraud, but what can you do. It would also set up a Mulligan vs Blanchett battle which could be epic.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I agree. It would be category fraud, but what can you do. It would also set up a Mulligan vs Blanchett battle which could be epic.



Team Carey! =) epic indeed! Frauds are everywhere! LOL


----------



## Lou9

IndieWire (Anne Thompson):



> At Telluride's Silver Medallion tribute to Boyle (complete with clips from "Shallow Grave," "Trainspotting," "28 Days Later," "127 Hours," "Trance" and Best-Picture Oscar-winner "Slumdog Millionaire," which debuted at Telluride),* the filmmaker praised Fassbender for somehow absorbing into himself Sorkin's massive pages of dialogue ("the sound of Jobs' mind"), never checking a script or sides on set. The film you are going to see tonight has some of the best acting in it I've ever seen," he told the crowd.* "It was the challenge of my career, without a doubt."
> 
> *I can't disagree. Fassbender and Kate Winslet as the Macintosh marketing chief Joanna Hoffman both dazzle with their fleet-tongued performances, unlike anything they have done before.* Fassbender is playing a monster, in many ways, who is also a genius who believed his computer would change the world. Boyle describes Part One, shot in gritty 16 mm with flashbacks to the famous garage where Apple was born, as an origin myth. It is thrilling.


----------



## mchris55

Fassbender is not around so everyone gets their time to shine in the spotlight.

Are we seeing the beginning of Winslet vs Mara?


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Awesome waking up to all the rave reviews for Michael!  Thank you everyone!
> 
> Life Lesson #4498.... *Never ever doubt The Fassbender.*







> But if the character sounds intolerable, as rendered by Michael Fassbender, delivering Sorkins deliciously jagged bon mots  so many juicy good ones you lose count  the character is just a wonder to behold, his hubris quite razor-witted and sharp. And *anyone who thinks Fassbender doesnt look enough like Steve Jobs is underestimating his transformative powers. The actors commitment to Jobs unflinching intolerance and speed of mind is just sensational.*



http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...l-fassbender-kate-winslet-seth-rogen-20150906


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Fassbender is not around so everyone gets their time to shine in the spotlight.
> 
> Are we seeing the beginning of Winslet vs Mara?



It will a very interesting competition! So far, Winslet and Mara are frontrunners for their universally acclaimed films and performances, and on the other side Michael seems to be leading. Depp is getting raves for Black Mass but the film isn't close to what Jobs when it comes to general reviews, Boyle is leading the race so far. Redmayne isn't leading either but he's thirsty for another Oscar so he'll campaign hard again.

But it's still September, let's see what happens when TIFF, NY and LFF start. There are many movies to come. Last year Gone Girl was acclaimed, even Affleck got praises, so did Fincher, and the film got only ONE nod (which was MEAN). I hope Universal campaigns well and releases a GOOD trailer soon, now with reviews 

Harvey is dumping Macbeth but Michael has Jobs and he won't have any leading actor next year because...Burnt? Southpaw? LOL It's like The Immigrant/TDON all over again, this time with Michael, not Marion. Suck it dude!


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> It will a very interesting competition! So far, Winslet and Mara are frontrunners for their universally acclaimed films and performances, and on the other side Michael seems to be leading. Depp is getting raves for Black Mass but the film isn't close to what Jobs when it comes to general reviews, Boyle is leading the race so far. Redmayne isn't leading either but he's thirsty for another Oscar so he'll campaign hard again.
> 
> But it's still September, let's see what happens when TIFF, NY and LFF start. There are many movies to come. Last year Gone Girl was acclaimed, even Affleck got praises, so did Fincher, and the film got only ONE nod (which was MEAN). I hope Universal campaigns well and releases a GOOD trailer soon, now with reviews
> 
> Harvey is dumping Macbeth but Michael has Jobs and he won't have any leading actor next year because...Burnt? Southpaw? LOL It's like The Immigrant/TDON all over again, this time with Michael, not Marion. Suck it dude!



All true, I 'll add one more thing, Universal has CASH, tons of it!!!!

Harvey, maybe not so much. 

FU Harvey.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> All true, I 'll add one more thing, Universal has CASH, tons of it!!!!
> 
> Harvey, maybe not so much.
> 
> FU Harvey.



True, Harvey is on a crisis after so many bad decisions  I hope Universal spends its money right! Look what I've found:



> When I caught up with him Wozniak told me that, unlike the Jobs  biopic with Ashton Kutcher, this one is totally authentic. I saw a rough cut and I felt like I was actually watching Steve Jobs and the others (including Rogens dead-on portrayal of Wozniak), not actors playing them, I give full credit to Danny Boyle and Aaron Sorkin for getting it so right, he enthusiastically told me, He adding that of all the actors in the film he thinks Winslet might be the most likely to garner awards attention. I would add Fassbender to that list for sure. Its a dazzling display of acting and he is almost never off the screen.



http://deadline.com/2015/09/steve-wozniak-says-steve-jobs-the-movie-gets-it-all-correct-1201516399

Kate and Mara will have a VERY strong competition for the Oscar. Leading actress I don't know who's the one to beat Mulligan but we still have many films to premiere in US, including Joy and 45 Years. I don't feel Blanchett winning another award so soon after Blue Jasmine.


----------



## bhb2014

Another pic from the set of AC. Someone could spot Michael  Marion is in South of France right now, the rest of the cast I'm not sure. Maybe he's doing some solo scenes in Malta and will join the cast in Spain and London.

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1067978337501971464_7751920


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> True, Harvey is on a crisis after so many bad decisions  I hope Universal spends its money right! Look what I've found:
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/09/steve-wozniak-says-steve-jobs-the-movie-gets-it-all-correct-1201516399
> 
> Kate and Mara will have a VERY strong competition for the Oscar. Leading actress I don't know who's the one to beat Mulligan but we still have many films to premiere in US, including Joy and 45 Years. I don't feel Blanchett winning another award so soon after Blue Jasmine.



Nice article, thanks. There is a lot of competition this year, but that is what makes it interesting. Last year was soooo boring. Hopefully, the cream will be able to rise to the top and the frauds will be dispensed.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Nice article, thanks. There is a lot of competition this year, but that is what makes it interesting. Last year was soooo boring. Hopefully, the cream will be able to rise to the top and the frauds will be dispensed.



Mara as supporting, AV as supporting are all frauds but they will happen. They aren't strong enough to win leading actress IMO, I understand studio's decisions. Harvey gave Mara an undeserved Silver Medallion but if he pushes her leading she'll lose. And she's his only contender able to actually win so far I think.

Last year we already knew since November that Arquette, Simmons and Moore would win. I was in doubt with Keaton and Redmayne until the Oscar and I thought Boyhood could have won BP too. But the rest...predictable!


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs is starting with a very similar score to Macbeth on MC, 84/100  The difference is one mixed review to Jobs, by The Guardian. It mentions the worshipping ending that some didn't enjoy. Based on reviews, it seems the movie is imparcial all the way through but the last few minutes kinda justify Jobs behavior and put him as a genius to be forever remembered. Exactly what I was expecting and the only thing I don't like so far about the film. I hate kissing *** movies, especially when it comes to Jobs, I'm not a fan of him andhis methods. Just a personal POV 

http://www.metacritic.com/movie/steve-jobs/critic-reviews



> Danny Boyles talky look at the Apple icon boasts an assured leading turn but the dominance of Aaron Sorkins script and focus on business wrangles mean this will mostly appeal to the Apple geek





> While the film appears to be admirably unsentimental in its portrayal of Jobs, by the end, were getting close to Apple-sponsored hero iWorship. The careless behaviour towards his ex and daughter is seemingly justified by his genius and theres something awfully overblown about the final scenes, as if Boyle and Sorkin were tempted to show him crossing through the gates of heaven but were hampered by budget constraints.
> 
> Theres undeniable craftsmanship here, especially in Fassbenders confident and transformative performance, but Sorkins script fails to shout and quip its way to anything approaching dramatic vibrancy. If you spent hours queuing up for the latest iPhone, this might prove masturbatory. For everyone else, youll remain a PC, and proudly so.



Predictions so far are that Boyle will gross 77M in domestic B.O, with a 35M budget and around 20M with marketing.

http://pro.boxoffice.com/featured_stories/2015-09-long-range-forecast-our-brand-is-crisis


----------



## FassbenderLover

I am loving these reviews. Real proud of Michael


----------



## Ms Kiah

I'm more interested to see Job's now.

However, it's still way too early to declare who's going to win the Oscar.


----------



## miasharma

So happy to read all the wonderful reviews about Michael's performance! All these articles and tweets have gotten me even more excited to watch the movie!


----------



## miasharma

fassfas said:


> It's rude of you to make assumptions about Michael Fassbender's hectic schedule and assume he's being unprofessional, just so that you can gawk at pictures of him!  I'm so glad he didn't attend Telluride!
> 
> But I'm very happy at the positive reviews he and the film has received.


I will assume whatever I feel like assuming thanks.

Love your blog by the way.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> I'm more interested to see Job's now.
> 
> However, it's still way too early to declare who's going to win the Oscar.



Yeah  We're in September. When Gone Girl was first screened there were people saying Affleck would get a nod LOL But it's Affleck, who the hell is he next to Michael? We still have many films to come out but finding a movie with super reviews like Jobs and that praises the leading actor the same way...we will hardly find five that can throw Michael away of competition. My bets, so far, are:

Michael
Depp
Redmayne
Hiddleston or Caine
Actor from Son Of Saul

The little boys from Room and Beasts of No Nation will hardly get a nod, unless one of them is really big, like it happened to that 9 year-old girl in 2013, who got a nod for leading actress..


----------



## Ms Kiah

^Yep. There's always those little sleeper films that start picking up momentum at the right time too.


----------



## mollie12

> All cast and crew were united in their admiration for the actor, who they said they never saw look at the 200 page script on set, and who, according to Winslet, turned his &#8220;true white heat of fear into the most incredible determination we have ever seen.&#8221; Rogen echoed the sentiment. Watching Fassbender turn into Jobs was &#8220;horrifying at times &#8230; truly unsettling but it was also the most impressive thing I&#8217;ve ever seen an actor do. And I&#8217;ve worked with Danny McBride.



Not sure if Seth Rogen is serious or trolling, though to be fair, I don't know Danny McBride's work, and a lot of comedians are genius actors.  

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ny-boyle-kate-winslet-seth-rogen-aaron-sorkin

And to strike a downer note, I'm expecting more reviews like this, especially from other specific critics I'm familiar with:



> Compared to his Oscar-winning screenplay for "The Social Network," which painted a jaundiced portrait of Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg, Aaron Sorkin's theatrically structured three-act "Steve Jobs" *script is at once softer and more floridly verbose.* In "The Social Network," director David Fincher's sinister atmosphere provided stimulating contrast to Sorkin's verbal wit. In "Steve Jobs" director Boyle, known for his kinetic technique ("Slumdog Millionaire," "127 Hours") acts as a humanizing agent, packaging Jobs as a narcissistic bully-visionary who learns to be a better father. Whether you buy the flashy, mythologized resultsmay subconsciously depend on whether you wordlessly bless the iPhone each time you text on it, or whether you mutter curses about the size of your thumb in relation to the size of the touch screen.
> 
> Director Boyle chose, shrewdly, to shoot part one on analog-looking 16 millimeter film, part two on 35mm and part three on high-definition digital video. The results are never less than entertaining visually, but a *little toothless dramatically*.
> 
> ...I'm in the minority already on "Steve Jobs"; the Telluride critical response has been extremely strong, and Fassbender seems assured of an Oscar nomination.



http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...al-highlights-steve-jobs-20150906-column.html

He doesn't ever mention his own opinion of MF.  He liked Rogen though.


----------



## mollie12

But I like these descriptions of Michael's performance!



> Michael Fassbender, whose lightning-in-a-bottle performance has distilled the CEO into a nasal whine and a merciless attention to detail, sinks deeper into the role as Jobs develops into the icon he would ultimately become.
> 
> Fassbender, like a coiled snake whose tail never stops rattling, *is too ripped to feel fully persuasive as a burgeoning geek tyrant during this early stretch*, but his single-mindedness grows more convincing with every furious line of dialogue.



http://www.timeout.com/us/film/steve-jobs

LOL.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Not sure if Seth Rogen is serious or trolling, though to be fair, I don't know Danny McBride's work, and a lot of comedians are genius actors.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ny-boyle-kate-winslet-seth-rogen-aaron-sorkin
> 
> And to strike a downer note, I'm expecting more reviews like this, especially from other specific critics I'm familiar with:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...al-highlights-steve-jobs-20150906-column.html
> 
> He doesn't ever mention his own opinion of MF.  He liked Rogen though.



I can't access the review, can you post it here, please? 

There are always people who don't like a film, even 12YAS had negative/mixed critics. Jobs, in general, has been acclaimed by the press so far. And Michael's performance is almost always praised. But I think we might be too confident about his nod and win, there are many movies to come out at TIFF and NYFF, I rather be optimistic but not VERY optimistic because it would kill me to see him be snubbed again, like it happened to Shame.

I hope Michael has some time to campaign after AC wraps


----------



## Ms Kiah

I feel like he's been campaigning for months already.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> I feel like he's been campaigning for months already.



For months? LOL He started campaigning now! And with AC's shooting he'll only have time to campaign for real in late November or later.


----------



## Ms Kiah

He's been campaigning for months in many different ways imo.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Not sure if Seth Rogen is serious or trolling, though to be fair, I don't know Danny McBride's work, and a lot of comedians are genius actors.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ny-boyle-kate-winslet-seth-rogen-aaron-sorkin
> 
> And to strike a downer note, I'm expecting more reviews like this, especially from other specific critics I'm familiar with:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...al-highlights-steve-jobs-20150906-column.html
> 
> He doesn't ever mention his own opinion of MF.  He liked Rogen though.


Thanks!   It 's more in line with The Guardian review,even if it will be reviewed again  by The Guardian's chief critics,like all the other movies premiering at TFF and Venice. I'd like to read his review of Macbeth. 

http://www.indiewire.com/article/te...e-its-subject-flawed-but-fascinating-20150906


> Throughout these chapters, "Steve Jobs" zips along at an exciting clip.  Alwin H. Küchler's roaming camerawork melds nicely with Daniel Pemberton's elaborate score, but Fassbender's vivacious performance provides a critical anchor. Each time around, similar faces come and go, from Jobs' estranged daughter Lisa (for whom he named his first computer model, or maybe it was the other way around) and his struggling ex-girlfriend (a shrill but believable Katherine Waterson) to Jobs' on-and-off pal Steve "Woz" Wozniak (Seth Rogen, perfectly cast), who continually demands Jobs give more credit to the early Apple team in his presentations. As former Apple CEO John Sculley, Jeff Daniels repeatedly surfaces to review the character's own role in Jobs' increasingly monolithic career.
> 
> Buried under makeup and a distinctive Polish accent, Winslet's chameleonesque transformation is bested only by Fassbender, whose vivid expressions and constant movement turn him into a physical marvel. As Woz, Rogen could have easily devolved into the archetype of a bearded sidekick; instead, he's a profoundly empathetic character passionate about cracking Jobs' cold exterior.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I don't expect them all to look like this, but I'm really happy so far:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/movie/steve-jobs/review/820561?utm_source=twitter


    Also:
http://www.timeout.com/us/film/steve-jobs


> By the time the film gets to 1998, Fassbender has not only become the spitting image of the person hes playing (the short hair and frameless glasses go a long way), hes also made him distinct from his legacy, sprinting along the pencil-thin line between the genius the world got to know and the sociopath we would hear about in whispers


----------



## bhb2014

Can anyone post Chicago Tribue review? I can't read it. Thanks!


----------



## bhb2014

The Guardian praising Macbeth one more time in a Fall preview article =)

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/sep/07/film-autumn-arts-preview-2015


----------



## mollie12

Really good interview with Seth Rogen, who seems like a smart guy who takes acting seriously.  I hope he does more drama because I thought he was terrific in Take This Waltz. 

MF-related:



> As we were doing it I was just, like, blown away by it. It would almost take me out of it at times because of how good it was. Like something in my brain would go, &#8220;Whoa, he&#8217;s really going for it.&#8221; But that being said he&#8217;s very easy to work with. He wasn&#8217;t, like, demanding as far as his process goes. It felt like we were coming together to make it sing. But I&#8217;ve never seen an actor do something as challenging as what he did. He couldn&#8217;t hang out. Like every day he would just read the script. During rehearsals sometimes at six o&#8217;clock it was like, &#8220;Great, let&#8217;s go hang out.&#8221; And he was like, &#8220;No, I&#8217;m going to go read the script three times.&#8221; Because he had to just absorb it. He knew the entire movie backwards and forwards, which was the only way to achieve it. It was hard for me and I&#8217;m in like three scenes. So I can&#8217;t imagine what it was like for him.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Really good interview with Seth Rogen, who seems like a smart guy who takes acting seriously.  I hope he does more drama because I thought he was terrific in Take This Waltz.
> 
> MF-related:



I read that Michael read Macbeth's script 200 times LOL I think he really focus on scripts when he loves the story and his character. I also saw an interview with Boyle, don't remember where, in which he says how amazing Michael was on set but how surprised he was with how much he is demanding with himself while working. 

Here is the review from Chicago Tribune, I managed to read it.



> On Saturday Telluride scored one of several bona-fide world premieres, however, with director Danny Boyle's ambitious "Steve Jobs," starring Michael Fassbender (already generating online Oscar yak) as the difficult genius behind the Mac, the iPhone, the iPad and the iPod. The film opens commercially Oct. 9.
> 
> 
> Compared to his Oscar-winning screenplay for "The Social Network," which painted a jaundiced portrait of Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg, Aaron Sorkin's theatrically structured three-act "Steve Jobs" script is at once softer and more floridly verbose. In "The Social Network," director David Fincher's sinister atmosphere provided stimulating contrast to Sorkin's verbal wit. In "Steve Jobs" director Boyle, known for his kinetic technique ("Slumdog Millionaire," "127 Hours") acts as a humanizing agent, packaging Jobs as a narcissistic bully-visionary who learns to be a better father. Whether you buy the flashy, mythologized resultsmay subconsciously depend on whether you wordlessly bless the iPhone each time you text on it, or whether you mutter curses about the size of your thumb in relation to the size of the touch screen.
> 
> Sorkin, a playwright as well as a screenwriter, organizes "Steve Jobs" as a three-act backstage drama, beginning in 1984. Jobs is about to launch the Macintosh personal computer at a Cupertino, Calif., community college. His ex-girlfriend (Katherine Waterston) has a five-year-old daughter (Makenzie Moss) whose paternity Jobs denies. A few steps from welfare status, they've come to ask for a bump in child support, while multi-millionaire Jobs just wants to make sure his product launch goes smoothly.
> 
> Then we jump to 1988 and another new product launch, this one for the costly, ill-fated "black cube" computer Jobs developed after being kicked out of Apple. We're backstage at the San Francisco Opera House, and relational chaos reigns once again. Jobs' right-hand woman and Macintosh colleague Joanna Hoffman (Kate Winslet) acts as sounding board, conscience and a Shakespearean truth-telling fool. Sorkin goes whole hog with the Shakespeare parallels, creating a "Henry IV" dynamic between Jobs and his father figure (Jeff Daniels as Apple CEO John Sculley). Meantime there's Jobs' egocentric, slow-drip betrayal of his old friend and Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak (Seth Rogen, excellent).
> 
> The film leaves out Jobs' later relationships, and the pancreatic cancer that took his life at age 56. Instead it concludes in 1998, finding Jobs backstage and beleaguered a final time, at San Francisco's Davies Symphony Hall, prior to the launch of the iMac that resembles "Judy Jetson's Easy-Bake oven," according to one choice Sorkin phrase. Director Boyle chose, shrewdly, to shoot part one on analog-looking 16 millimeter film, part two on 35mm and part three on high-definition digital video. The results are never less than entertaining visually, but a little toothless dramatically.
> 
> 
> I'm in the minority already on "Steve Jobs"; the Telluride critical response has been extremely strong, and Fassbender seems assured of an Oscar nomination. So does Johnny Depp for his turn as Boston mobster "Whitey" Bulger in "Black Mass," another Telluride offering. (I'm seeing a Sunday afternoon "Black Mass" screening; check online later for a review.)


----------



## bhb2014

xx double post


----------



## Lou9

Maybe I'm confused (I have a cold) - is Michael Phillips' problem that it isn't a "soup to nuts" biopic, leaving out all of the incidents in Jobs' life that he mentions? Or is it that he thinks its more for Apple acolytes, which was the criticism of the Guardian? He doesn't talk at all about the performances except that he liked Seth Rogan.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Maybe I'm confused (I have a cold) - is Michael Phillips' problem that it isn't a "soup to nuts" biopic, leaving out all of the incidents in Jobs' life that he mentions? Or is it that he thinks its more for Apple acolytes, which was the criticism of the Guardian? He doesn't talk at all about the performances except that he liked Seth Rogan.



These are the only average reviews of the film so far, which is awesome for its awards potential. It's hard to tell what they didn't like when we haven't seen it but it seems Tribune found the script a little bit poor dramatically because it leaves out other important facts about Jobs. Like he said, it's about a brilliant man who eventually learns how to be a father, in a nutshell. Guardian says that mostly Apple geeks will be interested in this story because of how Sorkin wrote the script:



> Sorkins terse prose and immediacy assumes enormous prior investment and an unwavering interest in the cult of Apple. While The Social Network opened up a similar world and made it engaging to viewers who would proudly flaunt their lack of Facebook profile, Steve Jobs is aimed at the die-hard iPhone fetishists.
> 
> Sorkins heavily heightened sense of drama works best when the stakes are equally aligned but, despite the film constantly informing you of just how incredibly important everything all is, its disappointingly difficult to truly care about whats taking place



He kinda mentions one of my fears about the box office: will the audience really care to watch it? TSN was about Facebook, in a big year for the company, but is Apple or even Jobs as huge as FB to gather viewers? Even with good reviews? Because Jobs would have to gross at least 100M to be considered a hit in US, considering the 35M budget and marketing costs.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Maybe I'm confused (I have a cold) - is Michael Phillips' problem that it isn't a "soup to nuts" biopic, leaving out all of the incidents in Jobs' life that he mentions? Or is it that he thinks its more for Apple acolytes, which was the criticism of the Guardian? He doesn't talk at all about the performances except that he liked Seth Rogan.


I think that who wrote for The Guardian,Ehrlich and Phillips have the same problem with  Boyle "humanizing agent" at the end. He doesn't talk about the performances because these are just some  first reactions,like The Guardian review. I'm curious to read the reviews after the NY premiere. Phillips also  didn't like Macbeth,but I'm pretty sure that he will review it again when it will be released.


----------



## bhb2014

Unseen pics from November 2013  Published by MF Online.


----------



## bhb2014

Poor Oscar LOL At least he managed to stay a few minutes at the after party 



> The party was momentarily disrupted when Star Wars actor Oscar Isaac slipped and fell, banging his head. While he did appear to have a red bump on his head, he made a quick recovery and rejoined the celebrations for a few minutes before leaving



http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-lawrence-comic-con-entertainment-weekly-party


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> Poor Oscar LOL At least he managed to stay a few minutes at the after party
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/jennifer-lawrence-comic-con-entertainment-weekly-party


very handsome pics of Michael! 

Why are you talking about Oscar? Did I miss any new gossip regarding him? LOL


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> He's been campaigning for months in many different ways imo.


Agreed. I have a feeling he is going to properly campaign for the oscar after he finishes shooting AC. Now that he is gotten such good initial reviews he has to campaign!!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> very handsome pics of Michael!
> 
> Why are you talking about Oscar? Did I miss any new gossip regarding him? LOL



I was searching for details about Comic Con after parties to see if they caught Mara and Bell getting cozy (they are officially dating now). And then I found this! I remember reading about him hurting but I finally saw the article now. Poor Oscar LOL


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Agreed. I have a feeling he is going to properly campaign for the oscar after he finishes shooting AC. Now that he is gotten such good initial reviews he has to campaign!!



He will have a whole month to do so. Now that he is one of the frontrunners and there is no one like Moore in 2014 or Leto in 2013, he has a shot! And he doesn't have to campaign hard, just the basic stuff and Unuversal takes care of the rest. They have money to spend!


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> I was searching for details about Comic Con after parties to see if they caught Mara and Bell getting cozy (they are officially dating now). And then I found this! I remember reading about him hurting but I finally saw the article now. Poor Oscar LOL


ohhh okay. I love Kate mara. too bad her big movie flopped

Love Oscar too, really looking forward to seeing him in star wars


----------



## miasharma

bhb2014 said:


> He will have a whole month to do so. Now that he is one of the frontrunners and there is no one like Moore in 2014 or Leto in 2013, he has a shot! And he doesn't have to campaign hard, just the basic stuff and Unuversal takes care of the rest. They have money to spend!


yes! really looking forward to Jobs and Macbeth promotions! New interviews and videos and all that


----------



## mollie12

I can't remember if anyone posted The Hollywood Reporter's assessment of Steve Jobs awards prospects:



> Additionally, the live-wire, almost theatrical feeling of the film, most of which unfolds in long scenes set at three different presentations given by Jobs over the years, is trademark Boyle. And the acting is all first-rate &#8212; Fassbender obviously gets and seizes plenty of moments to shine, and Winslet and Rogen also have standout scenes opposite him.
> 
> That being said, there are a few issues with the film that could prove problematic for some, and may explain why the response at the end of the film was appreciative but not ebullient.
> 
> For one, most people by now pretty much know Jobs' story: his adoption; the early Apple days in a garage; his jerk-ish tendencies with family, friends and coworkers; his firing from and return to Apple; etc. (Sorkin, as always, finds interesting things to throw in there that are less familiar, but he tackled a very different sort of person with this film than with, say, The Social Network.) Additionally, Fassbender looks nothing like Jobs. Boyle forewarned that "It's not really an impersonation film &#8212; it's more of a gesture film," but one can't help but surmise that if Jobs had gone through life looking like Fassbender, he'd have been a much happier &#8212; if also less professionally productive &#8212; fellow. Lastly, this film does not feel like the others directed by Boyle, a filmmaker known for pouring into his work his huge heart. Indeed, one can only imagine what it must have been like for him to direct a film about a guy who, for better or worse, had an Apple where the rest of us have a heart.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/telluride-steve-jobs-director-danny-820767

Also discussed in brief during this conversation, though it wasn't a favorite of either journalist:



> Speaking of which, we haven&#8217;t discussed that film at all, and it was one of the most interesting pictures at Telluride. I love, love, love Danny Boyle (the highlight reel before his tribute reminded me why), but this movie is likely to be considered just as much an Aaron Sorkin film. His script was daring &#8212; a Jobs biography broken into three acts, each of which follows Jobs backstage before a big presentation &#8212; and I think it will be one of the most debated of the year. I&#8217;m still mulling it over. By the way, did you know Jobs came in to The Hollywood Reporter once? It was right as Pixar was gaining momentum, and he wanted to talk about that, much more than computers. He was abrasive, but extraordinarily impressive. Afterward, I went right out and bought an Apple, which turned out to be a lemon.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/awards-pundits-scott-feinberg-stephen-820861


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> ohhh okay. I love Kate mara. too bad her big movie flopped
> 
> Love Oscar too, really looking forward to seeing him in star wars



I love her too and I'm not worried about her or any of her co-stars after F4 flopped. They all have great projects in the future, they'll be fine. I wouldn't say the same for Trank though  She and Bell had a cute chemistry since shooting but I guess they only decided to get together now. Or they've been together since and only told us now LOL



> yes! really looking forward to Jobs and Macbeth promotions! New interviews and videos and all that



Me too! Macbeth will be soon because the premiere is in three weeks. Jobs will start next month, I'm excited to see Sorkin next to Michael after those ridiculous emails.



> I can't remember if anyone posted The Hollywood Reporter's assessment of Steve Jobs awards prospects:



I think it's too soon to talk about the Oscar but, so far, before the box office, TIFF, NYFF, London and AFI, Steve Jobs is a strong contender for: BP, best actor, best supporting actress/actor, screenplay, editing. I haven't heard many people talking about a directing nod to Boyle, which is sad because he never got one in his life and he surely deserved for Slumdog and 127 Hours.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> I think it's too soon to talk about the Oscar but, so far, before the box office, TIFF, NYFF, London and AFI, Steve Jobs is a strong contender for: BP, best actor, best supporting actress/actor, screenplay, editing. I haven't heard many people talking about a directing nod to Boyle, which is sad because he never got one in his life and he surely deserved for Slumdog and 127 Hours.



Boyle won Best Director for Slumdog.


----------



## gingerglory

> &#8221;That was real film acting, and I loved kind of recording it, watching it happen. And something extraordinary happens to Fassbender in act three where he just is the guy.
> 
> &#8221;We set out not to make it slavish and gestural with the hair and everything, because that would be boring and we&#8217;d be concentrating on that. We just wanted to flow into it.&#8221;



http://www.goss.ie/2015/09/danny-boyle-gushes-about-michael-fassbender-he-taught-me-about-acting/


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Boyle won Best Director for Slumdog.



I thought he had won BP award for Slumdog. So I'm OK now 

But still, that was his ONLY nod. He deserved one for 127 Hours and even Trainspotting to be honest.


----------



## gingerglory

Someone went preview screening of Macbeth last night.



> So I was lucky enough to go to a preview screening of Macbeth tonight.
> 
> It&#8217;s a dark, savage, bleak film. (It&#8217;s a dark, savage, bleak play.) But it&#8217;s also beautiful in its darkness. I love seeing the darkness in Shakespeare done right. This is a film that pulls no punches.
> 
> Scotland is a character in this, as it should be.
> 
> The witches. W o w.
> 
> Stylistically it is perfect. Brilliant cinematography and sound editing. It&#8217;s a dream to watch.
> 
> There are a couple of interesting and pretty genius narrative decisions on the part of Justin Kurzel that I won&#8217;t ruin for anyone but wow. What a great director that man is already.
> 
> Fassbender is BRILLIANT, managing his understated scene-stealing thing while doing Shakespearean dialogue in a pretty flawless Scottish accent. (Nice coaching there, James McAvoy.) Marion Cotillard is also brilliant and her Lady Macbeth is fascinating.
> 
> Their chemistry is insaaaaaane. I was left hungry for more of their scenes together and I am so glad they&#8217;re going to be working together again (and with Justin Kurzel!) in Assassin&#8217;s Creed.
> 
> The dinner scene is worth the ticket price alone.



http://chessandmagnets.tumblr.com/p...was-lucky-enough-to-go-to-a-preview-screening

I hate Weinstein.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Someone went preview screening of Macbeth last night.
> 
> 
> 
> http://chessandmagnets.tumblr.com/p...was-lucky-enough-to-go-to-a-preview-screening
> 
> I hate Weinstein.



I hate Weinstein [2]

Thank God we'll have AC then! I'm sure Fox will have no problems in giving the film an amazing promotion, starting at Comic-Con in 2016 

And girl...


----------



## mollie12

I hate that this crops up so much:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/why-do-famous-men-get-away-violence_55e70283e4b0aec9f35534bf


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I hate that this crops up so much:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/why-do-famous-men-get-away-violence_55e70283e4b0aec9f35534bf



THIS IS NOT GOOD FOR MICHAEL. I hope this article doesn't get buzz because if it does, he can say goodbye to his Oscar.


----------



## mchris55

Well, Paula Woods better earn her money today and shoot this down, quickly. The reporting here is hideous. She had more money than HIM. She also sued for a small amount based on the fact she knew he had no money. Twenty grand for two hospital visits plus the trauma of injuries and being away from your children? Let's end this now, I need the receipts. If he did it, forget him, but there is enough reasonable doubt here.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Well, Paula Woods better earn her money today and shoot this down, quickly. The reporting here is hideous. She had more money than HIM. She also sued for a small amount based on the fact she knew he had no money. Twenty grand for two hospital visits plus the trauma of injuries and being away from your children? Let's end this now, I need the receipts. If he did it, forget him, but there is enough reasonable doubt here.



I can't believe this story came up from nowhere all over again. Can someone be setting this up against Michael? I know I can be conspiratory sometimes but this article right after he got praise for Steve Jobs doesn't seem normal. You better deal with this right now Paula!


----------



## Ranaya

bhb2014 said:


> I hope this article doesn't get buzz .



Sadly, i think it will. It's Huffington Post, not some random gossip blogs. I think this is the first time this issue being brought up by a mainstream news outlet?


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> Well, Paula Woods better earn her money today and shoot this down, quickly. The reporting here is hideous. She had more money than HIM. She also sued for a small amount based on the fact she knew he had no money. Twenty grand for two hospital visits plus the trauma of injuries and being away from your children? Let's end this now, I need the receipts. If he did it, forget him, but there is enough reasonable doubt here.



There's nothing they can do about this.  Addressing or engaging with it would just fuel an even more damaging media cycle.  



> Sadly, i think it will. It's Huffington Post, not some random gossip blogs. I think this is the first time this issue being brought up by a mainstream news outlet?



It's still a blog.  No "real" publication (newspaper, magazine) has ever touched this.  Well, outside of the New York Daily News, which I'm not sure even qualifies as a nespaper.


----------



## bhb2014

Let's talk about good stuff then. Michael has two films competiting in the 48th edition of Sitges Film Festival of Catalunya: Macbeth and Slow West. It happens in mid-October.

http://sitgesfilmfestival.com/cat/programa/pel_licules


----------



## mchris55

That article was not placed in the Huff Post today without a reason. It was done deliberately to defame.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> There's nothing they can do about this.  Addressing or engaging with it would just fuel an even more damaging media cycle.



It's really sad to think about it. This will follow him no matter what he does. Even I as a fan believe him, there are always people would question him and there are always people for whatever reasons would use it against him.


----------



## libeth

mchris55 said:


> That article was not placed in the Huff Post today without a reason. It was done deliberately to defame.



It doesn't address only Michael. I was waiting for a _ victims-are-always-blamed _ article with the box office  success of Straight Outta Compton. This story doesn't come out of nowhere._ Abusive men_ lists are shared every day on tumblr . Michael,Sean Bean,Oldman,Penn,Sheen and so on. Some months ago,I don't recall where,a gallery of _ celebrities you didn't know were abusers _ was shared on fb and twitter thousands of times. It's no news.


----------



## libeth

mollie12 said:


> http://variety.com/2015/film/festiv...assbender-telluride-film-festival-1201586996/





mollie12 said:


> Really good interview with Seth Rogen, who seems like a smart guy who takes acting seriously.  I hope he does more drama because I thought he was terrific in Take This Waltz.
> 
> MF-related:



^ Right in SAG wheelhouse. Michael and Eddie look like safe bets for a nomination.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael won't campaign hard, only a little bit, but we can be sure his colleagues will and they're already doing it. His SAG nod is almost sure indeed  Globes and CC are easy to get too. 

Before talking about Oscars, I will wait for Fall festivals to come but so far he's a lock! Redmayne is thirsty, at least a nod he'll get. Depp has the reviews too. Let's wait for other contenders. I've read that Elba will go supporting so one contender less.


----------



## mollie12

Promo is really heating up.  Jeff Daniels talking about his experience filming Steve Jobs:



> It was also an executive choice to stray away from impersonations of the real-life players, including Sculley, Jobs (played by Michael Fassbender), Wozniak and original Macintosh and NeXT team member Joanna Hoffman (Kate Winslet). &#8220;We didn&#8217;t want to do impressions,&#8221; he declares. &#8220;From the beginning, Danny and Aaron said, &#8216;Play the spirit of the guy, play the intentions of the guy.&#8217; Michael, playing Steve Jobs, isn&#8217;t doing an impression of Steve Jobs; he embodies the spirit of Steve Jobs.&#8221;
> 
> Daniels is quick to note that, while the Steve Jobs cast was loosely mimicking their real life counterparts, they were doing so with an Aaron Sorkin-penned script&#8212;meaning there were a lot of lines to learn. As a three-year Sorkin veteran thanks to The Newsroom, he was familiar with the showrunner&#8217;s lengthy prose. Fassbender and Winslet, however, were not&#8212;and he has nothing but admiration for how quickly they took to it.
> 
> As someone who did The Newsroom for three years, you don&#8217;t have time to eat. You don&#8217;t have time to do anything but rememorize tomorrow&#8217;s work. If you&#8217;re doing anything else, you won&#8217;t be as good tomorrow morning; you just won&#8217;t. It&#8217;s a complete shutdown of your life to do Aaron Sorkin correctly. [Fassbender and Winslet] just dove in to this monster of a script. I was used to it with The Newsroom, but they weren&#8217;t, and Michael kept looking at me going, &#8216;How did you do this?&#8217; I said, &#8216;You don&#8217;t have weekends.&#8221;
> 
> He continues, &#8220;It&#8217;s just repetition, repetition, repetition. You&#8217;ve just got to kill it until you&#8217;re dancing on top of the words. It takes a lot of work to get there, and an Aaron Sorkin script demands that of you. Actors would kill to be challenged like this.&#8221;



http://hauteliving.com/2015/09/one-on-one-with-jeff-daniels/584763/


----------



## bhb2014

I get why some people are comparing this with Birdman now LOL but with much more dialogue! It seems Michael and Kate got on pretty well on screen, maybe he will cast her in another film he produces in the future. She already said she would definitely work with him again =)


----------



## mchris55

Writers worth their weight would not use Tumblr as a source. People who know that many people just consume what they are fed without discernment do.


----------



## bhb2014

This article is just weird. Not to mention some people who went to Michael's Wikipedia to write about this sad lie on his profile and even say he was dating some woman called Ava. And just when he started to get buzz for Jobs...that's a disgusting move by a hater or someone who doesn't want him to get a nod or win. I don't believe in coincidences, someone is trying to bring this story up again to hurt him. Ew.


----------



## Allie28

mchris55 said:


> writers worth their weight would not use tumblr as a source. People who know that many people just consume what they are fed without discernment do.



a.men.


----------



## bhb2014

New project for Michael? Busy schedule continues!

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/michael-fassbender-snowman-jo-nesbo-1201568892


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> New project for Michael? Busy schedule continues!
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/michael-fassbender-snowman-jo-nesbo-1201568892



YES YES YES.  This is exactly the kind of project/director I've been hoping he could land for the last four years.  I haven't been this excited in ages.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> YES YES YES.  This is exactly the kind of project/director I've been hoping he could land for the last four years.  I haven't been this excited in ages.



Is this a thriller or something? Michael as a detective seems good! Not Bond but still awesome. Here he comes doing project after project LOL maybe he will start it after P2.


----------



## Lou9

I'd much rather see Michael doing something original like this than Bond. 

While I'd love to see him work with Scorsese, I was thinking directing instead of producing. Oh well, baby steps!

Of course, this is another case of him circling back to work with a director he was supposed to work with years ago - Michael left Tinker Tailor (Hardy's part) for X-Men: First Class.


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> I'd much rather see Michael doing something original like this than Bond.



Me too and this project sounds cool!  

I do hope they rethink the character's name though.  Harry Hole??  (forgive my childish church giggling over here )


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> I'd much rather see Michael doing something original like this than Bond.
> 
> *While I'd love to see him work with Scorsese, I was thinking directing instead of producing. Oh well, baby steps!*
> 
> Of course, this is another case of him circling back to work with a director he was supposed to work with years ago - Michael left Tinker Tailor (Hardy's part) for X-Men: First Class.



So would I, but for this project in particular, I think Alfredson's the better choice.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Of course, this is another case of him circling back to work with a director he was supposed to work with years ago - Michael left Tinker Tailor (Hardy's part) for X-Men: First Class.



Yes! When I read Tomas Alfredson's name, I know they'd pick up where they left and finally be able to work together! I liked Tinker Tailor and I'm happy he can work with the director.

And a detective no less, looking forward to this!


----------



## Lou9

Allie28 said:


> Me too and this project sounds cool!
> 
> I do hope they rethink the character's name though.  Harry Hole??  (forgive my childish church giggling over here )



I hope when they ask him during his various interviews this Fall that he says something to the effect of "I would be honored to be considered, but if I were casting the part, I think my friend Idris Elba would be an exceptional Bond."


----------



## mollie12

LOL, I hate to say it, but a certain Swede got her break on a soap opera directed by Alfredson.


----------



## bhb2014

My dream would be Michael as Bond but this project seems pretty cool! 

Which Swede? Ferguson? I love her!


----------



## Hackensack

The Harry Hole series is good!  Psychological mysteries, Harry is a complex character.  I've read several of them but not this one.  Time to power up the kindle.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> So would I, but for this project in particular, I think Alfredson's the better choice.



I don't know Alfredson's work but Scorsese is producing, which is pretty awesome too. Curious to see who else will join the project and the release date. Guess this might be out by the time he turns 40 right? If he shoots next year.


----------



## gingerglory

It's said Harry Hole has been featured in 10 Nesbo novels. If this one turns out to be good, could it possible become a series?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> *There's nothing they can do about this.  Addressing or engaging with it would just fuel an even more damaging media cycle.
> *
> 
> 
> It's still a blog.  No "real" publication (newspaper, magazine) has ever touched this.  Well, outside of the New York Daily News, which I'm not sure even qualifies as a nespaper.


I agree. However I don't know how they can avoid it IF Michael campaigns.



bhb2014 said:


> This article is just weird. Not to mention some people who went to Michael's Wikipedia to write about this sad lie on his profile and even say he was dating some woman called Ava. And just when he started to get buzz for Jobs...that's a disgusting move by a hater or someone who doesn't want him to get a nod or win. I don't believe in coincidences, someone is trying to bring this story up again to hurt him. Ew.


Who is Ava? There's just a relationship with Anoud Alsheikh..  Who is Anoud Alsheikh?


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> *I'd much rather see Michael doing something original like this than Bond. *
> 
> While I'd love to see him work with Scorsese, I was thinking directing instead of producing. Oh well, baby steps!
> 
> Of course, this is another case of him circling back to work with a director he was supposed to work with years ago - Michael left Tinker Tailor (Hardy's part) for X-Men: First Class.



  I liked TTSS,I'm very happy that he's working with him. This project seems interesting. 



mollie12 said:


> LOL, I hate to say it, but a certain Swede got her break on a soap opera directed by Alfredson.


----------



## Lou9

I wonder what accent he'll take for The Snowman. I assume the film will actually take place in Norway, just as the book does and considering the director is Scandinavian and the author is a producer. Probably a light English accent - his natural hybrid Irish accent is too distinctive.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I agree. However I don't know how they can avoid it IF Michael campaigns.
> 
> 
> Who is Ava? There's just a relationship with Anoud Alsheikh..  Who is Anoud Alsheikh?



A 16 year old actress called Ava Bellows LOL Michael might date women a decade younger but not 22 years. Maybe when he's 50 this happens but not now haha crazy people inventing stuff about him.


----------



## miss clare

Allie28 said:


> Me too and this project sounds cool!
> 
> I do hope they rethink the character's name though.  Harry Hole??  (forgive my childish church giggling over here )


I think the last name is pronounced as two syllables in Norwegian. The author is Norwegian, and the novels are set in Norway.


----------



## bhb2014

More pics from the set.

https://www.facebook.com/Assassins.Networks

A guy saw him shooting in Valletta this week but pretty quickly. No one from the cast there it seems. Marion is still shooting one of her new projects, this time in Spain.

https://twitter.com/MatideHungria/status/641207716355145729


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> A 16 year old actress called Ava Bellows LOL Michael might date women a decade younger but not 22 years. Maybe when he's 50 this happens but not now haha crazy people inventing stuff about him.


I've searched among the last  changes and I've not found her.   Anoud Alsheikh (who is?) is among the references.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I've searched among the last  changes and I've not found her.   Anoud Alsheikh (who is?) is among the references.



It's here. It seems Michael worked with her father before or something.

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Michael_Fassbender&oldid=679360776


----------



## bhb2014

Great news!



> Good news for "Macbeth" in the US. 'Limited' was taken off by the date of release, both on Imdb and on Rotten Tomatoes. Now it's December 4, Wide!!



http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/macbeth_2015


----------



## gingerglory

bhb2014 said:


> Great news!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/macbeth_2015



Wow, that's wonderful news!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael is confirmed to attend the European premiere of Steve Jobs on 18th October in London.

http://m.screendaily.com/5091362.article


----------



## Blueberry12

bhb2014 said:


> New project for Michael? Busy schedule continues!
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/michael-fassbender-snowman-jo-nesbo-1201568892



That would be amazing. I love Tomas. He is a great director and such a lovely and intelligent guy.


----------



## Lou9

I see The Snowman is a Universal film. They must be happy with Michael.


----------



## miss clare

If he's in talks for the Harry Hole role, then he effectively removed himself from consideration as James Bond.  Bond producers wouldn't want an actor already associated with a detective role.  I guess he didn't want to be Bond.  Good!  The Hole role will challenge him, whereas he can sleepwalk through the Bond role.


----------



## gingerglory

According to the new TV spot, Steve Jobs opens in selected theaters Oct 9 and nation wide Oct 16.

https://youtu.be/yznevkfeDlU


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> I see The Snowman is a Universal film. They must be happy with Michael.



I caught that also. So, maybe he becomes the Universal Man, as well as the Fox Man.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> I caught that also. So, maybe he becomes the Universal Man, as well as the Fox Man.



Hey, for him, it's the more the merrier (although, with the run Universal is on right now, they are the perfect partner).

If you are Universal, you have to like what you are seeing from him - after all of the mess around Steve Jobs, he didn't make a fuss or add to the scandal. He put his head down, worked his *** off and put in what is currently being hailed as a great performance (and Universal hasn't made an Oscar play in quite a while). Universal knows how to market and they can make this a box office success. If Alfredson wants Michael, there is no reason for them to say no.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> According to the new TV spot, Steve Jobs opens in selected theaters Oct 9 and nation wide Oct 16.
> 
> https://youtu.be/yznevkfeDlU



It makes me angry that these promotions barely highlight Michael. I don't know if they're trying to make people curious or something...

Well, this small opening will certainly have an extremely high average per screen, the demand created will be good for Universal to promote it. But competition on October 16th is quite strong: Bridge of Spies, Crimson Peak and Goosebumps. If they're that confident, it's a good sign  Pan has the whole weekend for itself then, although I think it won't be a hit LOL Love Mara and Jackman but it smells flop.


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth's screening in Sydney 

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/641575493632962561


----------



## bhb2014

> BEST NARRATIVE FEATURE
> 1. Son of Saul
> 2. Spotlight
> 3. Steve Jobs
> 4. Anomalisa
> T5. 45 Years
> T5. Beasts of No Nation





> BEST LEAD PERFORMANCE
> 
> 1. Brie Larson, Room
> 2. Michael Fassbender, Steve Jobs
> 3. Charlotte Rampling, 45 Years
> 4. Rooney Mara, Carol
> 5. Cate Blanchett, Carol



Winslet, Boyle and even Rogen were also voted in individual lists but didn't make the Top 5.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/criticwi...and-performances-from-telluride-2015-20150909


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Winslet, Boyle and even Rogen were also voted in individual lists but didn't make the Top 5.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/criticwi...and-performances-from-telluride-2015-20150909



LOL Michael Phillips REALLY didn't like the film or Michael in it.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> LOL Michael Phillips REALLY didn't like the film or Michael in it.



There is always someone or few people who don't like a praised film. They will always exist. There's a guy who have an F to Macbeth. The only one and the reason why the movie has an 92% rating on RT  It happens.

But let's think positive: Michael was mentioned by 8 critics out of 12. Only behind Brie Larson, mentioned by 11. Jobs had more buzz than Harvey's beloved Carol LOL


----------



## Lou9

The Apple keynote is happening right now and there have been some tweets about Michael crashing it as Jobs.


----------



## mollie12

Fantastic podcast interview with Danny Boyle here:  http://www.scpr.org/programs/the-fr...ide-film-fest-danny-boyle-says-steve-jobs-is/


----------



## gingerglory

> Jo Nesbø (Norwegian pronunciation: [&#712;ju &#712;n&#603;sbø]; born 29 March 1960) is a Norwegian author and musician. As of March 2014 more than 3 million copies of his novels have been sold in Norway, and his work has been translated into over 40 languages, selling 23 million copies. Nesbø is primarily known for his crime novels about Inspector Harry Hole, *but he is also the main vocalist and songwriter for the Norwegian rock band Di Derre.*



Haha, I guess besides the good story, the director, and the producer (Scorsese) attract Michael to this project, the writer's rock band background also might be a plus. They can talk a lot together since Jo is also one of the film's producers. 

Also from the novel, Harry looks like a rocker, tall, thin, close-shaven blond hair, jeans, Dr.Martens boots, battered jackets. It could be Jo based on his own look to create the character's appearance in a way if you take a look of his photo. Anyway, I can totally picture Michael in it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jo_Nesbø
http://www.jonesbo.co.uk/meetharryhole.asp


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Fantastic podcast interview with Danny Boyle here:  http://www.scpr.org/programs/the-fr...ide-film-fest-danny-boyle-says-steve-jobs-is/



Yeah, exactly like Guardian said and what will please AMPAS: it's not about Jobs himself, it's deeply a story about a father who changed and learned how to love his daughter. I assume the ending at the top of the building in 1998, with Coldplay song is still there then. So it's basically a movie that explores Jobs as a person, it's not about Apple or its products. It's a character-driven film. Interesting.

Now I hope Universal releases a trailer that shows this better and that gives room for Michael to show how good he is


----------



## mollie12

3/4 star review of Steve Jobs with praise for Michael from a critic who's frequently not been fussed by him:



> But what's good is genuinely good. In Jobs, find Sorkin's ne plus ultra anti-protagonist. Arrogant beyond measure, brilliant beyond measure; when Jobs rails at subordinates about how they had two weeks longer to finish a project than God took to create the universe, one retorts, "Yes, you'll have to tell us how you did it sometime." Fassbender is spellbinding and never less than completely convincing. He out-Cumberbatches Cumberbatch here, nailing the accent and the mannerisms and embracing his big bid to the become the serious actor of the moment. He's been in better movies, and arguably his work with Steve McQueen is still his best, but he's memorably monstrous here: attractively, charmingly vile. Although her Polish accent is worn uncomfortably and becomes more and more pronounced as the years roll by (does Joanna live in a shtetl when she's not following Jobs around?), Winslet convinces as a smart and dedicated lieutenant in the Felicity Huffman/Emily Mortimer/Allison Janney mold. And Boyle, who hasn't made a complete movie since Shallow Grave, at least shoots for the moon and Ozymandias. In Jobs's world, after all, ambition--not greed--is good. - See more at: http://www.filmfreakcentral.net/ffc/2015/09/telluride-15-steve-jobs.html#more


----------



## bhb2014

Good news about TAU! I think we'll see it at Sundance!



> Focus Features has entered into a two-year first-look deal with Animal Kingdom, the New York-based production company behind It Follows and Short Term 12, Variety has learned.





> Animal Kingdom is run by producers David Kaplan, Josh Astrachan and Frederick Green. The company scored critical raves with Short Term 12, the story of a group home supervisor, and had a box office hit with It Follows, a supernatural horror film that made nearly $18 million on a $2 million budget. Upcoming films include Louder Than Bombs with Gabriel Byrne and Jesse Eisenberg, and Trespass Against Us with Michael Fassbender.



http://variety.com/2015/film/market...om-enter-first-look-deal-exclusive-1201589516


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Good news about TAU! I think we'll see it at Sundance!
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/market...om-enter-first-look-deal-exclusive-1201589516



...this doesn't tell us anything.  A24 already picked up Trespass Against Us as the US distributor anyway.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> ...this doesn't tell us anything.  A24 already picked up Trespass Against Us as the US distributor anyway.



Focus can give a wider release to TAU, alongside A24 or something. I think this film will follow a similar path of Slow West: Sundance and Spring release in UK and Summer in US. It seems so good, Michael as a father 

I found numbers of SW at the B.O! $ 1M worldwide in theaters and home market below:

Domestic DVD Sales	$12,971	Details
Domestic Blu-ray Sales	$26,834	Details
Total Domestic Video Sales	$39,805

http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Slow-West#tab=summary


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> *Focus can give a wider release to TAU, alongside A24 or something.* I think this film will follow a similar path of Slow West: Sundance and Spring release in UK and Summer in US. It seems so good, Michael as a father
> 
> I found numbers of SW at the B.O! $ 1M worldwide in theaters and home market below:
> 
> Domestic DVD Sales	$12,971	Details
> Domestic Blu-ray Sales	$26,834	Details
> Total Domestic Video Sales	$39,805
> 
> http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Slow-West#tab=summary



Not how it works.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Not how it works.



So tell me how it works LOL at least we know the film is still alive somewhere, you shouldn't be so cold about it  I think A24 will release it at Sundance, even though Michael will be busy with Prometheus 2.


----------



## bhb2014

Is it Michael? =)

https://mobile.twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/641917260949495808


----------



## Lou9

The game fanboys will be pleased, as long as the stunt double is jumping into a hay wagon.


----------



## gingerglory

T magazine cover

https://instagram.com/p/7dYdkxyGZq/

YAY, it starts. New covers and pics are on the way~~


----------



## Lou9

Michael really loves a bathtub.

Universal is getting in early. That should be in the Times this weekend.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> T magazine cover
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7dYdkxyGZq/
> 
> YAY, it starts. New covers and pics are on the way~~



And campaign keep going! He might be unable to go to US but magazines covers will help him a lot. Besides Boyle and the cast giving him a boost, they know what they're doing  Curious to read it! Will he talk about Jobs only or will he mention X-Men, Macbeth and other projects? Will he finally acknowledge AV after nearly a year dating? 

I'm a little bit worried about Universal's release date change to October 16th. Beating Pan would be quite easy for the film given its rave reviews but Crimson Peak, Goosebumps and Bridge of Spies...that's hard.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> And campaign keep going! He might be unable to go to US but magazines covers will help him a lot. Besides Boyle and the cast giving him a boost, they know what they're doing  Curious to read it! Will he talk about Jobs only or will he mention X-Men, Macbeth and other projects? Will he finally acknowledge AV after nearly a year dating?
> 
> I'm a little bit worried about Universal's release date change to October 16th. Beating Pan would be quite easy for the film given its rave reviews but Crimson Peak, Goosebumps and Bridge of Spies...that's hard.



Universal has made a lot of money this year. I'll trust them for now.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> T magazine cover
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7dYdkxyGZq/
> 
> YAY, it starts. New covers and pics are on the way~~



Thanks!

That bathtub pic just shot up into my top 5 pics of him.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Universal has made a lot of money this year. I'll trust them for now.



They also lost money with Ted 2, Blackhat and Seventh Son. I rather release Jobs on October 9th, with only Pan, instead of October 16th with other four big films. And Freeheld. I didn't understand this move, seriously. 

But if they did it they had a pretty good reason to do so, maybe expecting a longtime run on theaters and more time giving buzz to the film until December. Still, only a seven days' difference.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> They also lost money with Ted 2, Blackhat and Seventh Son.



Those movies were pieces of crap. And, except forTed 2, which they thought might coast on sequel $, those films were released the black hole of winter.  

I believe Universal is this year's top grossing studio, even without a superhero franchise (if it's not, it's second to Disney, who have both Marvel and Pixar). The thing I worry about with Universal is Oscar campaigning, since they haven't had success there is a while. I hope they throw some of that cash they are rolling in at Scott Rudin's people.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Those movies were pieces of crap. And, except forTed 2, which they thought might coast on sequel $, those films were released the black hole of winter.
> 
> I believe Universal is this year's top grossing studio, even without a superhero franchise (if it's not, it's second to Disney, who have both Marvel and Pixar). The thing I worry about with Universal is Oscar campaigning, since they haven't had success there is a while. I hope they throw some of that cash they are rolling in at Scott Rudin's people.



Universal IS the biggest studio of the year and I think it has the best grossing year in history or something. But it's not because it's been having great luck with recent films, even after three major flops before, that we can trust every single move they do. But what's the point? We'll know the answer on October 16th. The first weekend will definitely have good results due to the number of screens and the demand so we can expect a high average per theatre.

They have money, I wouldn't worry about campaign. They never had a lot of luck with Oscar movies in general but with rave reviews and Sorkin/Boyle involved (Kate is a mater in campaigning too), only if TIFF, London and NYFF have some big surprises that Jobs and Michael will be threatened. So far, they're safe locks to nominations. So I'm not worried with that.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> But it's not because it's been having great luck with recent films, even after three major flops before, that we can trust every single move they do.



I did not say it was luck. It's because they are smart and good at making money. So there must be some logic behind their decision. Because they want to make even more money.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I did not say it was luck. It's because they are smart and good at making money. So there must be some logic behind their decision. Because they want to make even more money.



So they are also stupid cause they had many flops before. So they made mistakes too. My point is: It's not because they are having a good year that we should be 100% optimistic with their moves. In a month we'll know anyway.

Edit: a poor box office won't hurt The film's chances Just to be clear. But I really think it would be better opening with Pan than with CP, BO Spies, Goosebumps and Freeheld.


----------



## bhb2014

Who's the man on the cover of the magazine? I mean, the magazine Michael is holding LOL it seems someone famous...


----------



## Lou9

It's like hitting my head against a brick wall.


----------



## bhb2014

Nice, very respectful comment. Thanks.


----------



## mollie12

Excited for T Magazine.  The last time he was on their cover was fabulous, and Bruce Weber is a pretty iconic photographer, so this should even better.  Also, he's in GREAT company.  Cate Blanchett was on the last cover.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> It's here. It seems Michael worked with her father before or something.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Michael_Fassbender&oldid=679360776


I wouldn't be surprised if it was added by someone related to the girl.



bhb2014 said:


> And campaign keep going! He might be unable to go to US but magazines covers will help him a lot. Besides Boyle and the cast giving him a boost, they know what they're doing  Curious to read it! Will he talk about Jobs only or will he mention X-Men, Macbeth and other projects? Will he finally acknowledge AV after nearly a year dating?
> 
> I'm a little bit worried about Universal's release date change to October 16th. Beating Pan would be quite easy for the film given its rave reviews but Crimson Peak, Goosebumps and Bridge of Spies...that's hard.


Why "finally"? I doubt he will speak about his private life in the T magazine either.Vanity Fair,Esquire,GQ,Elle,Vogue are usually the magazines where journalists ask that kind of "personal" questions. 
Bridge of Spies has the same the audience,so it may be a threat.


Lou9 said:


> *Michael really loves a bathtub.*
> 
> Universal is getting in early. That should be in the Times this weekend.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was added by someone related to the girl.
> 
> 
> Why "finally"? I doubt he will speak about his private life in the T magazine either.Vanity Fair,Esquire,GQ,Elle,Vogue are usually the magazines where journalists ask that kind of "personal" questions.
> Bridge of Spies has the same the audience,so it may be a threat.



Just ew! I hope it's a crazy person, mot anyone related to her or anything. Sick.

I hope so! He doesn't have to talk about it to anyone, what matters is his professional life. But some journalists, even from magazines like that, do these questions.

It will be interesting: Spielberg vs Boyle. But it's silly to compete with five wide releases with stellar casts instead of just one. Go figure it.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Excited for T Magazine.  *The last time he was on their cover was fabulous*, and Bruce Weber is a pretty iconic photographer, so this should even better.  Also, he's in GREAT company.  Cate Blanchett was on the last cover.



Yes..   His photoshoots with Mondino are pretty great.


----------



## Lou9

That sweaty undershirt pic is a personal favorite.  

And his curls!

Bring it, NYT.


----------



## Morgane

Vanity Fair 2009,L'Uomo Vogue 2009


----------



## bhb2014

The older he gets the hotter he gets =) Mondino is an amazing artist!


----------



## mollie12

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/scott-feinbergs-awards-chatter-podcast-821528

Scott Feinberg's podcast interview with Boyle, Winslet, and Rogen is really interesting.

Winslet mentions receiving an e-mail from the real Joanna Hoffman after Hoffman had seen the film and how she wanted Winslet to let Michael know how happy she was to see the warmer side of Jobs finally represented.

ETA:laura &#8207;@jbhoneebee  7m7 minutes ago
Movie night! Watching early screening of The Light Between Oceans w/ Michael Fassbender, Rachel Weisz and Alicia Vikande


----------



## mollie12

Universal bought commercial airtime for Steve Jobs on the opening night of the NFL.  

They are not fooling around.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Universal bought commercial airtime for Steve Jobs on the opening night of the NFL.
> 
> They are not fooling around.



Didn't they air one of the TV spots during some big debate or something? Universal has money to spend after so many hits this year. To be honest, I think they might even spend more than Jobs' budget (35M) on advertising  It's nothing for them. Let's hope the movie can gross over 100M in domestic box office.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Didn't they air one of the TV spots during some big debate or something? Universal has money to spend after so many hits this year. To be honest, I think they might even spend more than Jobs' budget (35M) on advertising  It's nothing for them. Let's hope the movie can gross over 100M in domestic box office.



I think this is a rare case where they won't actually care that much if they lose some (note: some) money on it.   Universal doesn't have the best record at the Oscars, especially compared to WB/Fox), and they've made so much money on franchises this year that their goal with this movie may be less about turning a profit than just pure prestige.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Universal bought commercial airtime for Steve Jobs on the opening night of the NFL.
> 
> They are not fooling around.



 go Universal!!


----------



## Lou9

Good call, Universal. The Football Bros on Twitter are talking each other into seeing Steve Jobs. One responded to a "Why did they make another Steve Jobs movie?" with "Because Michael Fassbender is acting incarnate."

Sometimes Twitter is awesome.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I think this is a rare case where they won't actually care that much if they lose some (note: some) money on it.   Universal doesn't have the best record at the Oscars, especially compared to WB/Fox), and they've made so much money on franchises this year that their goal with this movie may be less about turning a profit than just pure prestige.



Money is not a problem for Oscar films IMO. There are many films nominated which had bad box office 

But speaking in money terms, which of course Universal cares about, Jobs would have to gross over 100M in domestic and the rest overseas to pay its costs. We're talking about nearly 70M considering budget+promotion, grossing 70M in domestic isn't good, for instance. It's a big studio after all. AMPAS don't care about it, that's what matters, but Universal will.

On the other hand, I'm glad they're going for it, it's been a while they don't have a film with major nods at the Oscars =)


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Money is not a problem for Oscar films IMO. There are many films nominated which had bad box office
> 
> But speaking in money terms, which of course Universal cares about, Jobs would have to gross over 100M in domestic and the rest overseas to pay its costs. We're talking about nearly 70M considering budget+promotion, grossing 70M in domestic isn't good, for instance. It's a big studio after all. AMPAS don't care about it, that's what matters, but Universal will.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm glad they're going for it, it's been a while they don't have a film with major nods at the Oscars =)



They can and will happily eat $50 million dollars in loss if it means multiple Oscar noms.  Their revenues are so ungodly high this year that that's a drop in the bucket.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> They can and will happily eat $50 million dollars in loss if it means multiple Oscar noms.  Their revenues are so ungodly high this year that that's a drop in the bucket.



They won't be happy if it flops because they would have lost money and nobody is happy losing money. But their consolation would be the Oscar nods, of course  Even more than consolation since their last Oscar films with major nods were in 2012: Zero Dark Thirty (international release) and Les Mis. They want the award too! I'm curious to see if By The Sea will also have a good reception so they would have two big movies competing. I heard Compton might try original song or something?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/scott-feinbergs-awards-chatter-podcast-821528
> 
> Scott Feinberg's podcast interview with Boyle, Winslet, and Rogen is really interesting.
> 
> Winslet mentions receiving an e-mail from the real Joanna Hoffman after Hoffman had seen the film and how she wanted Winslet to let Michael know how happy she was to see the warmer side of Jobs finally represented.
> 
> ETA:laura &#8207;@jbhoneebee  7m7 minutes ago
> Movie night! Watching early screening of The Light Between Oceans w/ Michael Fassbender, Rachel Weisz and Alicia Vikande


It's great to hear that  Wozniak and Hoffman have liked the movie and his performance. 



Off topic: http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2015/sep/09/legend-review-movie-marketing-false-advertising


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's great to hear that  Wozniak and Hoffman have liked the movie and his performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic: http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2015/sep/09/legend-review-movie-marketing-false-advertising



OMG LOL dead  Poor Hardy. But his nod will come with The Revenant!


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/race/scott-feinbergs-awards-chatter-podcast-821528
> 
> Scott Feinberg's podcast interview with Boyle, Winslet, and Rogen is really interesting.
> 
> Winslet mentions receiving an e-mail from the real Joanna Hoffman after Hoffman had seen the film and how she wanted Winslet to let Michael know how happy she was to see the warmer side of Jobs finally represented.
> 
> ETA:laura &#8207;@jbhoneebee  7m7 minutes ago
> Movie night! Watching early screening of The Light Between Oceans w/ Michael Fassbender, Rachel Weisz and Alicia Vikande



Thank you. It's very informative and interesting to hear the behind scenes stuff. And so happy both Woz and Hoffman give their approval to the film and Michael's performance.

Hope Laura will post her thoughts on TLBO after the screening.


----------



## pearlyqueen

From Twitter, reaction to yesterday's screening of TLBO

https://twitter.com/glasvegas2hella/status/642141602308321282

No surprise to learn there are very good performances and great chemistry between Michael and Alicia [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

First reaction for Tlbo. Doesn't seem an awards contender but performances are good! Waiting for others!

https://twitter.com/FassRTs/status/642262797422870528


----------



## mchris55

The only review that we have from a free screening is so generic I could have written it without seeing the movie.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> The only review that we have from a free screening is so generic I could have written it without seeing the movie.



It's one impression by a moviegoer it seems, we need more than that to have an idea. And from real critics. But I expect very good performances but a movie difficult to please the general audience. His comment about the story shows that. It can be like another Deep Blue Sea or something, with some important nods and that's it. I'm curious to see what they'll do with it, if a Spring release after a festival later this year or Berlin and then a fall release.


----------



## mchris55

Without further evidence, I'm side-eyeing this whole thing. Do we really know if this screening happened? It seems very odd to me that a male, instead of drinking with his buddies on the opening night of the NFL, went to see a chic flick and then wrote a review anyone of us could write at this very moment. 

Where are the other people that went to this thing?


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> Without further evidence, I'm side-eyeing this whole thing. Do we really know if this screening happened? It seems very odd to me that a male, instead of drinking with his buddies on the opening night of the NFL, went to see a chic flick and then wrote a review anyone of us could write at this very moment.
> 
> Where are the other people that went to this thing?



You're joking, right?

Anyway, there are two positive ratings on Letterboxd, although reviews are embargoed (which is why there is very little reaction on Twitter).


----------



## mchris55

Well, how am I to know the reviews were embargoed? I'm not going to assume that automatically, because that is not always the case. Usually, the reviewer says something to that effect.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> You're joking, right?
> 
> Anyway, there are two positive ratings on Letterboxd, although reviews are embargoed (which is why there is very little reaction on Twitter).



Even if there weren't reviews, I'd still think the screening actually happened.  We heard about it from people who keep up on ALL the test screenings occurring in NYC/LA, and they don't really give a hoot about fandoms.  They're movie fans and awards junkies. Period.  The same person knew about all the 12 Years a Slave screenings and actually attended one in Atlanta.


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> Well, how am I to know the reviews were embargoed? I'm not going to assume that automatically, because that is not always the case. Usually, the reviewer says something to that effect.



It is usually the case with these kinds of screenings. Steve Jobs was an exception to the rule.

But regardless, to assume, despite the fact that we knew in advance about the screening that it was happening, that some guy just made the whole thing up is far fetched.


----------



## mchris55

The first time I heard of the screening was here on this thread. I am not a part of any "we". In fact, this is the first time I am hearing about any collective "we".


----------



## Lou9

The screening was talked about on this thread, including yesterday when a tweet was quoted from a woman going into the screening. But I certainly don't expect you to have read every posting here. 

I just think it's over the top to think someone made up a reaction to this film. *Mollie12* and I are letting you know that there was knowledge of the screening and it was colored by your assumption. I apologize for my tone because I'm tired of being the bad guy around here.  

When are we getting more pictures? We need them, ASAP!


----------



## gingerglory

Here it is another new one

https://instagram.com/p/7fp9CJyhNt/


----------



## gingerglory

And more Macbeth stills. Just beautiful

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com/post/128846333404/macbeth-2015


----------



## Lou9

You're a lifesaver.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Here it is another new one
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7fp9CJyhNt/




Great pic, thanks for posting! I'm guessing this shoot was in June when he spent a few days in NYC with Alicia after her TOY premiere? He certainly looks great [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

Thank you for all the beautiful images gingerglory! Can't wait to read his Times interview! Seems pretty big! That cover has such a Macbeth's air...don't know, ir gave me that vibe LOL


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> The first time I heard of the screening was here on this thread. I am not a part of any "we". In fact, this is the first time I am hearing about any collective "we".



There isn't much buzz for the film and the cast is busy with multiples films each. I think Cianfrance was just testing it to see he reception or something. I don't trust these screenings much because many films had positive reactions from screenings and flopped like Rosewater, UNCLE, etc. It depends on the audience they bring, which can be quite specific and sometimes even paid to write about it later. Of course that some films can work, like Jobs did, at least at Telluride. Better wait more to have an idea. But I'm glad to hear the cast is good and has good chemistry, Michael always get on well with everybody.


----------



## bhb2014

Double post.


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> Here it is another new one
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7fp9CJyhNt/


Beautiful pics of Michael for T mag!! Cant wait to read the whole interview. Thank you posting these!


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Great pic, thanks for posting! I'm guessing this shoot was in June when he spent a few days in NYC with Alicia after her TOY premiere? He certainly looks great [emoji2]


Thats hilarious. So Michael was really in New York to shoot for the Times and conduct business, not to "support" Alicia. Thanks for this info!


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> Thats hilarious. So Michael was really in New York to shoot for the Times and conduct business, not to "suppport" Alicia. Thanks for this info!



As if he would go there just because she was there LOL of course he had business, it was just a coincidence. At least for the Times he dressed properly and not like a homeless


----------



## mollie12

Why are any of you assuming that the interview or the photo shoot took place in NYC?  The Times frequently sends reporters/photographers out to the subject of a profile.  And I'd be extremely surprised if either the interview or the photo shoot took place as far back as June.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Why are any of you assuming that the interview or the photo shoot took place in NYC?  The Times frequently sends reporters/photographers out to the subject of a profile.  And I'd be extremely surprised if either the interview or the photo shoot took place as far back as June.


Valid point. I was going off of what pearlyqueen had stated since she knows Michael personally so perhaps knew where he did the shoot as well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Why are any of you assuming that the interview or the photo shoot took place in NYC?  The Times frequently sends reporters/photographers out to the subject of a profile.  And I'd be extremely surprised if either the interview or the photo shoot took place as far back as June.




Just a guess, as I stated previously, as it's for the NY Times.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Just a guess, as I stated previously, as it's for the NY Times.



Well, you were right! 

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/10/t-magazine/michael-fassbender-nobodys-fool.html

I don't have time to really read the profile in full, but just skimming, this seems to be a fluff piece.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Just a guess, as I stated previously, as it's for the NY Times.


So you just wanted to add Alicias name next to Michael to remind us all of their true love? Got it

Btw video was shot in Montauk NY

http://www.nytimes.com/video/t-magazine/100000003904875/on-set-michael-fassbender.html


----------



## Lou9

Dear Lord, he's gorgeous. I'll have an Old Fashioned.

http://www.thewrap.com/first-look-at-steve-jobs-star-michael-fassbenders-cover-of-t-new-york-times-magazine-8-revelations-exclusive-photo/


----------



## Allie28

The pics from the interview are GORGEOUS.  Definitely one of my favorite shoots.


----------



## Allie28

Video of the shoot....

http://www.nytimes.com/video/t-magazine/100000003904875/on-set-michael-fassbender.html?smid=tw-share


----------



## gingerglory

HE IS GORGEOUS!! Love the shoots AND the short film!!! They just get it soooo right!!!


----------



## Lou9

Perfect. Love him. Can't wait for more.


----------



## mollie12

The use of the Brando book as a prop is unbelievably obnoxious, but I'm guessing it wasn't his choice.


----------



## bhb2014

Very nice interview! Awesome that he chose to keep his personal life in private and the Times didn't mention nothing either. Are those the boots he wore in Cannes too? I think he likes those, just like he loves those leather jackets 

The video is awesome! I liked they bringing Marlon Brando to the story, this article and video are very charming, I hope people simpatize more with him. A curiosity? Brando won the Oscar for Godfather in 1973, at 38. Michael will be the same age he was by the time Oscar happens. And they almost share the same b-day


----------



## bhb2014

> Fassbender has a reputation as a kind of Casanova, which seems a bit of a projection  the public is in love with him, while he, a man who works and travels nearly constantly, dates women, sometimes more seriously and sometimes less. When he took a six-week holiday in 2011, it was for a motorcycling road trip with his father. At a film festival in Sarajevo, a planned stop on their road trip, the mayor of Dubrovnik offered Fassbender a captained boat for a week, so his mom joined them on a sail. As an April Fools Day joke recently, he had his driver call his parents to say their son was in jail and needed $10,000 bail because he didnt want production to find out about it. Fassbender is not so much a heartbreaker as he is a kid.



 loved the prank! One of the things I liked the most was this closest and funnier side of Michael that the article brings. It will be very good for the audience to be motivated to watch Macbeth and Jobs too.

And the "Casanova" thing: sometimes he dates women more seriously, sometimes less. Guess he isn't in a very serious thing right now, is he? Otherwise the writer wouldn't have written this, he would have mentioned a name. Not surprised, just confirms my thoughts for months.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Very nice interview! Awesome that he chose to keep his personal life in private and the Times didn't mention nothing either. Are those the boots he wore in Cannes too? I think he likes those, just like he loves those leather jackets
> 
> The video is awesome! I liked they bringing Marlon Brando to the story, this article and video are very charming, I hope people simpatize more with him. A curiosity? Brando won the Oscar for Godfather in 1973, at 38. Michael will be the same age he was by the time Oscar happens. And they almost share the same b-day


----------



## mchris55

Oooh, that was fun!! Loved the pics, also!! The prank story was hilarious, very mean, but hilarious, lol!


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> ]It is usually the case with these kinds of screenings. Steve Jobs was an exception to the rule.[/B]
> 
> But regardless, to assume, despite the fact that we knew in advance about the screening that it was happening, that some guy just made the whole thing up is far fetched.


Yes,this person signed a NDA:


> @jbhoneebee: Unfortunately I'm not allowed to talk about the film bc we all signed a NDA, sorry


However I like the comparison with  The Tree of Life..  

Nothong really new in the profile,but the photoshoot is pretty great. 


> (What he didnt want to do was visit the Apple store.)


 




bhb2014 said:


> loved the prank! One of the things I liked the most was this closest and funnier side of Michael that the article brings. It will be very good for the audience to be motivated to watch Macbeth and Jobs too.
> 
> And the "Casanova" thing: sometimes he dates women more seriously, sometimes less. Guess he isn't in a very serious thing right now, is he? *Otherwise the writer wouldn't have written this, he would have mentioned a name.* Not surprised, just confirms my thoughts for months.


There's no reason to mention her in this kind of profile. 

http://kendaspntwd.tumblr.com/post/128870103574


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,this person signed a NDA:
> 
> However I like the comparison with  The Tree of Life..
> 
> Nothong really new in the profile,but the photoshoot is pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no reason to mention her in this kind of profile.
> 
> http://kendaspntwd.tumblr.com/post/128870103574



If they were in a very serious relationship the writer could have mentioned her. Reading his article it seems he's single. At least for me. If I wasn't a fan I would think he wasn't dating anyone.


----------



## Morgane

http://chadion.tumblr.com/post/128870319857


----------



## Lou9

His arm is ridiculous.  

Why do these photographers cover him in silly clothing?!


----------



## Lou9

According to Variety, Steve Jobs is now not opening wide until October 23.

I assume this is to get full expansion away from The Martian, which comes out on October 2. Gives a little breathing room. I think they are also assuming very good word of mouth for Steve Jobs, and perhaps not the same for Bridge of Spies.


----------



## baewatch

Lambnyla said:


> ...... like mentioned he diffenitly lurks but not sure if he does here but I do know he lurks. How else does he and Alicia know things...(; (;



If I was him I would be curious!


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs opening wide on October 23rd? They're doing a similar strategy of Sniper. Select theaters for a few weeks and then opening wide later. They have to be careful to don't get tough competition Iike Spectre and Hunger Games. But this is good because the film will spend a long time on theaters (I hope) so buzz will last longer.

Edit: Last Witch Hunter, Paranormal Activity, Jen and Holograms and...Burnt. Harvey will have Michael as a contender. Can't wait to see that.


----------



## bhb2014

New interview for Telegraph, talking about his career but the focus is on Macbeth.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/macbeth/michael-fassbender-interview

And now dating rumors are involving Michael and J-Law  Who the hell plants this stuff? LOL

http://www.nationalenquirer.com/celebrity/jlaw-and-michael-fassbender-get-x-rated


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,this person signed a NDA:
> 
> 
> 
> However I like the comparison with  The Tree of Life..
> 
> 
> 
> Nothong really new in the profile,but the photoshoot is pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no reason to mention her in this kind of profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree, great photoshoot but the interview is very pedestrian, nothing that hasn't been covered before, apart from the prank and the magpies! And none of the comments about his personal life came from him, just appeared to be what the writer had gleaned from Internet research. Hope there are more insightful pieces to come shortly [emoji3]


----------



## Lou9

The Telegraph interview is wonderful. The Counselor was not your fault, Michael!


----------



## Hackensack

I love The Counselor!  No fault at all to Michael, who was terrific.  I read an interview in which Michael said that he did not like the fact that he cried in the phone call with El Jefe--he thought it was too much, along with the last scene.  Maybe he is still obsessing over that.
But The Counselor is either loved or hated, it seems.


----------



## bhb2014

> When films go wrong, they haunt him. When our conversation moves on to The Counsellor  a nihilistic, Cormac McCarthy-scripted thriller from Ridley Scott that got murderously bad reviews  he talks about it in a way that suggests the whole thing was entirely his fault. (It really wasnt.)
> 
> He got a lot of things wrong in his performance, he says, with a visible wince. I love working with Ridley. But I just didnt  Im not happy with a lot of things I did.



The Counselor flopped because reviews were mixed/negative, the cast was great IMO. Very good actually, especially Michael and Diaz. He didn't do anything wrong. 

But demanding people usually blame themselves when something they do fails to be recognized so him saying that doesn't surprise me. If he isn't nominated to the Oscar it's possible he'll say he failed as Steve Jobs, even with all the rave reviews he got


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> I love The Counselor!  No fault at all to Michael, who was terrific.  I read an interview in which Michael said that he did not like the fact that he cried in the phone call with El Jefe--he thought it was too much, along with the last scene.  Maybe he is still obsessing over that.
> But The Counselor is either loved or hated, it seems.



I love it too!  But it's the kind of movie people love or hate indeed. The scenes in which he cries are my favorite ones to be honest. His last one is brilliant. If it wasn't for him and Diaz amazing villain role that film would be awful.


----------



## libeth

Photos an video are  amazing. 


Lou9 said:


> The Telegraph interview is wonderful. The Counselor was not your fault, Michael!



The director's cut is better imo.  Great interview.   The late-night phone call with Malick is the best part 


> He recalls a panicky late-night phone call with the director, in which Fassbender brokenly confessed that the best he could do was commit a few pages to memory and improvise the rest. And he said, You know, Michael&#8201;  Fassbender does an uncanny impression of Malicks fluting Texan countertenor  &#8201;this is Starbucks-induced dialogue. Im sure youll do a much better job of interpreting it yourself. Do you like dogs?&#8201; Then they spoke about dogs for a bit, and that was that.


----------



## mollie12

I've come to realize that he's just too cagey to be the subject of a good long profile.  It's all the same-old.  And while I respect his process, there's not too much to say about it in print.  I got the sense that the NYTimes writer was straining to find something interesting to say about him.  And that's not a knock on him.  He likes to keep things light and fun and surface level in public.  I think it's a protective instinct.  It just doesn't make for a good read.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I've come to realize that he's just too cagey to be the subject of a good long profile.  It's all the same-old.  And while I respect his process, there's not too much to say about it in print.  I got the sense that the NYTimes writer was straining to find something interesting to say about him.  And that's not a knock on him.  He likes to keep things light and fun and surface level in public.  I think it's a protective instinct.  It just doesn't make for a good read.




Yes IA, but not just cagey, he does this quite deliberately, i.e., compartmentalised his life. Therefore there is very little intrusion into his personal life by his professional and vice versa. He is wise to do it as it enables him to conduct a fairly ordinary private life unshackled by his on screen persona. It surprises me still how many people just don't get him and have an image of him that is far removed from reality. But yes, you're right, an insightful piece is unlikely, and he is fiercely protective of his private life.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I've come to realize that he's just too cagey to be the subject of a good long profile.  It's all the same-old.  And while I respect his process, there's not too much to say about it in print.  I got the sense that the NYTimes writer was straining to find something interesting to say about him.  And that's not a knock on him.  He likes to keep things light and fun and surface level in public.  I think it's a protective instinct.  It just doesn't make for a good read.



True! But if he really had someone meaningful he would have mentioned her. He has mentioned Nicole and Zoe before and he dated both for less time than AV. Anyway, great interview!


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> True! But if he really had someone meaningful he would have mentioned her. He has mentioned Nicole and Zoe before and he dated both for less time than AV. Anyway, great interview!



I wasn't referring to his romantic life.  Just generally speaking.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I wasn't referring to his romantic life.  Just generally speaking.




Indeed. And his romantic life is the aspect that is most personal hence the one he is least likely to talk about. Much the same as  Mcavoy and Tennant who never discuss their significant others, and in Tennant's case also refuses to be photographed with his wife of 3 years standing.


----------



## Lou9

There is even a Michael sticker on the front page of the Times! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And there is a full back page add on the Arts and Style Fall Movie Preview, with a huge 4 paragraph excerpt from Todd McCarthy's Hollywood Reporter review, two paragraphs of which highlight Michael's performance.


----------



## Lou9

Just saw a new commercial for Steve Jobs during CBS Sunday Morning. More Michael, more about the underlying narrative of the movie (drive for perfection v. being 'human') and quotes from the reviews, including praise for Michael's performance.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> There is even a Michael sticker on the front page of the Times!



Very nice!


----------



## Swanky

*Michael Fassbender Credits Urinal Grafitti for Successful Audition *



 
*Michael Fassbender* relaxes in the tub for the cover of _T, The New York Times Style Magazine_s latest issue.
Here is what the 38-year-old _Macbeth_ actor had to share with the mag:
*On how he drew inspiration for a drama school audition*: I went to the urinal, and as I was pissing, I saw that someone had written Hi, Cookie! on the wall. Those words were staring at me, as I stood there. I had just finished playing the Cook in a production of Mother Courage, and I had done it with a Scottish accent. Cook; cookie. Ill do the Iago monologue in a Scottish accent, I decided, even though that wasnt how I had prepared it Its funny. I havent thought about that for years and years. Im not saying what I saw was a sign or anything. But maybe I did sort of take it that way, and that helped me.
*On how he prepares for a role*: I go over the words again and again and again and again. Hundreds of times. Its more of a doing than a thinking thing. I have thoughts about the characters, I learn about them, but thats not necessarily where the majority of the work gets done.
*On being a bartender before an actor*: I enjoyed the bar. But, god, I really, really, really wanted to act.
For more from *Michael*, visit NYTimes.com.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://page.kiosked.com/who-served-this-ad





http://www.justjared.com/page/3/


----------



## Hackensack

Thanks, Lou9, you inspired me to go get the actual newspaper (not just my online subscription).


----------



## gingerglory

Ridley said Prometheus2 will start filming in Feb. He's gonna shoot it either in Toronto or in Aussie. If it starts in Feb, then at least Michael would have time from Jan. to Feb. to attend several awards. 

It's also interesting to see how Ridley said about the Counselor's bad reviews since we just read how Michael felt about it from the Telegraph interview.



> DEADLINE: Prometheus ended with Noomi Rapace&#8217;s Dr. Elizabeth Shaw and the robot&#8217;s head, taking off to find the engineers, the ancient architects that created civilization. Will Michael Fassbender be lending his head, and presumably the rest of himself, for that sequel, even though it was reported he would do The Snowman?
> SCOTT: Oh, yes. He and I are friends, because we also did The Counselor. And, I love The Counselor. No one else seemed to.
> 
> DEADLINE: I thought it was a wild ride.
> SCOTT: The actors were great, but the writing was fantastic. That was a great narrative, wasn&#8217;t it?
> 
> DEADLINE: From the time Cormac McCarthy sold his script to the get you and that great cast committing, to the start of production was incredibly fast. Why didn&#8217;t it connect with audiences?
> SCOTT: I think people were horrified, but I don&#8217;t know quite why. I was very cautious about not showing too much violence, until the end. I thought the intellectual complexity of it was just brilliant, the screenplay was bloody marvelous. Fassbender read it and said, this is about the best thing I&#8217;ve ever read. But it didn&#8217;t play. I think Fox may have gotten afraid of it. I am not a believer in previews because you ask people to sit down and do something they&#8217;re never asked to, which is to become critics. At the end, the studio attempts to get scientific. I say, if you need to have a preview, ask four questions and be done. Don&#8217;t start with, what did you think of the color of his shirt? Suddenly, they get into all the ridiculous details and unpick the play. I am very proud of that film. But Fassbender will do this one with me, and *it&#8217;s meant to start production in February. I&#8217;m in prep, now. I&#8217;ll either shoot in Aussie, or here.*



http://deadline.com/2015/09/ridley-...-prometheus-toronto-film-festival-1201522484/


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I wasn't referring to his romantic life.  Just generally speaking.



Oh I see  Maybe one day he'll get to speak about his father's life and husband life, it would be awesome to hear that from him. We'll have to wait a few more years though LOL

I'm loving his campaign, it's fun and it's showing more of who he is as a person. Nothing exaggerated or anything 



> Ridley said Prometheus2 will start filming in Feb. He's gonna shoot it either in Toronto or in Aussie. If it starts in Feb, then at least Michael would have time from Jan. to Feb. to attend several awards.



Michael attending the Oscars with David's hair? That will be something cool to see! In 2014 he had his big ginger beard and now the blonde hair. He'll have no problems to attend awards, just like he didn't with 12YAS


----------



## gingerglory

Kate is not holding back. Loved how she talked about Michael. I always enjoyed Anne Thompson's interview. Michael has done two interviews with her before. They are all wonderful. Hopefully she can get him on tape again in this season.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...e-winslet-interview-steve-jobs-telluride-2015


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Kate is not holding back. Loved how she talked about Michael. I always enjoyed Anne Thompson's interview. Michael have done two interviews with her before. They are all wonderful. Hopefully she can get him on tape again in this season.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...e-winslet-interview-steve-jobs-telluride-2015



Kate is a master at campaigning. She'll help Michael a lot!  Love her.


----------



## BagBerry13

It appears _Assassin's Creed_ will be some kind of origin story. They were casting for a young boy looking like a young Fassbender until August. Though there was no acting required on his part but physical skills. And shooting in London probably won't start until October.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> It appears _Assassin's Creed_ will be some kind of origin story. They were casting for a young boy looking like a young Fassbender until August. Though there was no acting required on his part but physical skills. And shooting in London probably won't start until October.




Yeah I saw the casting calls for the young boy to play a young Michael. It makes sense to get the location filming in Malta done first while the days are longer. I guess filming in London will be from mid October for Michael after all the premieres etc.


----------



## mollie12

He's going to get a great personal review from Joe Morgenstern of the Wall Street Journal (who I believe votes in the NSFC and NYFCC), though he had problems with the film:



> Formidable actors come in both genders, and both are represented brilliantly in the hyperkinetic &#8220; Steve Jobs&#8221;&#8212;by Michael Fassbender in the title role, and by Kate Winslet as Joanna Hoffman, Apple&#8217;s marketing chief, who became famous for her fearlessness in standing up to her famously willful and often truculent boss. Danny Boyle directed from Aaron Sorkin&#8217;s daring, provocative and problematic script, which takes its structure from a decades-long succession of product launches that Jobs turned into performance art, and finds its emotional center&#8212;unconvincingly for me, on first view&#8212;in the fraught relationship between Jobs and his daughter Lisa.



http://www.wsj.com/articles/at-tell...pphic-secrets-and-surprising-sheep-1441913536


----------



## bhb2014

I'm loving this campaign! It would be awesome if he won Hollywood Film Award of best actor of the year. He deserved it more than anyone else for Jobs, Slow West and Macbeth, all praised films.


----------



## Morgane

Robbie Collin really likes Michael  
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/what-to-watch/michael-fassbender-best-movie-roles/
I prefer his performance to 12 YAS,but great picks.


mollie12 said:


> I've come to realize that he's just too cagey to be the subject of a good long profile.  It's all the same-old.  And while I respect his process, there's not too much to say about it in print.  I got the sense that the NYTimes writer was straining to find something interesting to say about him.  And that's not a knock on him.  *He likes to keep things light and fun and surface level in public. I think it's a protective instinct.*  It just doesn't make for a good read.


Yes,above all in the last years,and it's understandable.This is the reason why I prefer the old,old interviews.  The NYT profile is generic,I don't even know if the writer really  tried to find something interesting,but there are some nice bits. 



gingerglory said:


> Kate is not holding back. Loved how she talked about Michael. *I always enjoyed Anne Thompson's interview.* Michael has done two interviews with her before. They are all wonderful. Hopefully she can get him on tape again in this season.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...e-winslet-interview-steve-jobs-telluride-2015


 www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qO8HuDk_HQ (minute 0:30... )


----------



## bhb2014

Michael being cute while talking about Maiko. I didn't know she was a singer! They dated from 2006 to 2008? I only know details about recent girlfriends LOL



> Michael then took himself off to Sydney, Australia, where his singer girlfriend Maiko Spencer, stepdaughter of the New Zealand actor Sam Neill, has an apartment. I just wanted to get completely away from Hunger, to shake off the role of Bobby Sands and try to get back to some kind of normal life.
> 
> 'My girlfriend was great, actually. I hadnt seen a lot of her during the filming of Hunger, but she helped me relax, helped me get back to normal. We ate, we slept, we went to the beach  -  and those terrible scenes in Hunger slowly started to disappear from my mind.
> 
> Daily Mail 10.30.2008
> 
> After the final section was shot in a week, he flew to Sydney.
> 
> I spent a month in Sydney. It was fantastic; I loved it, great food, great beaches.
> 
> Great women?
> 
> Yeah but I was with my girlfriend! he jokes. She comes from Sydney.
> 
> The jovial Fassbender, whose father is German and who moved to Ireland as an infant, admits to having an affinity for Aussies. It must be the Irish convict in me!



http://camewiththeframe.tumblr.com/post/6632685627/michael-then-took-himself-off-to-sydney


----------



## bhb2014

Michael might be in AUS again early next year  Cool. Or Canada, which is cool too.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/aap/article-3233329/Prometheus-sequel-shoot-Australia.html


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, on this Tumblr you can watch Jobs last 4 TV spots, all with the reviews from Telluride  Winslet will also go hard for the Oscar and as much as I wanna see Mara winning, I would be very happy if Kate won it too. She seems brilliant.

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com


----------



## bhb2014

> In you were interested in catching the premiere of Steve Jobs at the New York Film Festival but disappointed that tickets sold out before the general public sale, you may celebrate that the festival added 4 more screenings of the film on October 3. The film will be shown on all of the New York Film Festival screens, which is very unusual. The best thing about the additional screenings is they are more affordable than the gala screenings at Alice Tully Hall. The added shows are priced at the regular Main Slate cost of $25 (gala tickets cost $75).
> Michael Fassbender will only attend the 9 pm gala screening. This particular screening will be attended by a mostly invitation-only audience; however, it is possible to purchase tickets to this screening by standby that evening.
> You may purchase tickets to the additional screenings of Steve Jobs at THIS LINK. Please note that the added shows incorrectly display as Standby Only. This is a website error. If you click on the link, you will get a purchase page. Tickets for these added screenings are expected to sell out quickly.



http://fassyb.tumblr.com/post/129079751237/in-you-were-interested-in-catching-the-premiere-of


----------



## MaryJoe84

LOL...

according to National Enquirer (ok, this already gives all away:lolots Michael is now dating Jennifer Lawrence... But they want to keep it a secret because he is also still dating Alicia -> 

sorry, can't post any link because I'm located in Germany and don't have access to the NE homepage.. a german website reported about it...


----------



## bhb2014

MaryJoe84 said:


> LOL...
> 
> according to National Enquirer (ok, this already gives all away:lolots Michael is now dating Jennifer Lawrence... But they want to keep it a secret because he is also still dating Alicia ->
> 
> sorry, can't post any link because I'm located in Germany and don't have access to the NE homepage.. a german website reported about it...



Just gossip. There were rumors of them splitting ONE Week before Venice in a ridiculous website and AV's Team denied it. Now another one, poor Paula LOL but it's J-Law, she and Michael are buddies like he's with Zoe for instance.


----------



## bhb2014

More ads for Jobs at the Times 

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/643520398836039680

https://twitter.com/MissLadySkylar/status/643061989015588868


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> Just gossip. There were rumors of them splitting ONE Week before Venice in a ridiculous website and AV's Team denied it. Now another one, poor Paula LOL but it's J-Law, she and Michael are buddies like he's with Zoe for instance.



I agree with you, I also think it´s just gossip, but the rumors isn´t good for Michael IMO.
The last thing I read was that both M and J had cheating (for Chris and Alicia).


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> I agree with you, I also think it´s just gossip, but the rumors isn´t good for Michael IMO.
> The last thing I read was that both M and J had cheating (for Chris and Alicia).



I think these aren't good but since he already has a certain image by a few people (womanizer, dating co-stars, etc) for a couple years, it won't hurt his next two films or his chances of getting nods or anything. And Universal, Jobs team and Paula are doing a pretty good campaign for him, the Times story was awesome and showed who he really is in a very sweet way. He won't win IMO but he'll get his second nod definitely.

And I have the impression that Chris and J-Law never had a very serious thing, they stayed together when they could, their schedules are crazy! LOL So nothing bad for her image either. And this is crap anyway, soon there will be gossip about Michael hooking up with women in Malta, like it happened in SF earlier this year


----------



## bhb2014

Frank Marshall posted this pic in Malta today. He might join Bourne's set later 



> Beautiful, but very hot in the 15th century in Malta. #AssassinsCreedMovie @assassinscreed



https://twitter.com/LeDoctor/status/643767193918771201

Carlos Bardem also mentioned they have already traveled in time after his first day of shooting.



> Después de mi primer día de rodaje en #assassinscreedmovie no puedo revelar mucho, solo decir que hoy viajamos en el tiempo. ALUCINANTE



https://twitter.com/carlosbardem/status/643520693502611456


----------



## miss clare

bhb2014 said:


> Michael being cute while talking about Maiko. I didn't know she was a singer! They dated from 2006 to 2008? I only know details about recent girlfriends LOL
> 
> 
> 
> http://camewiththeframe.tumblr.com/post/6632685627/michael-then-took-himself-off-to-sydney


I think Maiko got married in Ibiza last week.


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I think Maiko got married in Ibiza last week.



She did? Good for her!  I found their wedding website LOL They married on the 12th, in Ibiza. I thought she was more of Michael's age like Leasy but she was 25, 26 when they dated. She's 33 now. Beautiful woman, wow!

http://www.maikoandgiuseppe.com


----------



## bhb2014

New teaser for Macbeth.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rMIQrtlOt8


----------



## bhb2014

Another screening of Macbeth today in UK.



> The new #Macbeth film is stunning! Graphic & gut-wrenching but at the same time psychologically gripping - highly recommend





> @karl_movies yes! Cruel but then vulnerable, I thought she was perfect!





> @Tim_A_Roberts It's looks absolutely sumptuous. I'm not familiar with this director but he's bossed it. Finally a good Macbeth film.





> That new #Macbeth film is stunning.





> Wow #Macbeth film visually incredible, stunning music and sound, powerful performances, such a distressing tale but utterly compelling.





> Macbeth is freaking beautiful. The most stunning film. Came out agog. Utterly bloody though, will be hiding from monsters tonight.


----------



## bhb2014

New posters!  Macbeth was selected to the 38th Mill Valley Film Festival, along with other films such as Suffragette, Danish Girl and Spotlight. Carey Mulligan and Tom Hooper are confirmed to the event, maybe Michael will be there after he attends NYFF on october 3rd.

http://tickets.cafilm.org/websales/...&epguid=3e8cf7a7-5095-4a32-8cb4-f42862162ee0&

http://www.gamesradar.com/check-out...book&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=totalfilm


----------



## bhb2014

I don't know if this is a site to be trusted but according to it the whole cast of AC is already in Malta.

http://www.franchiseherald.com/articles/38759/20150915/michael-fassbender-assassins-creed-movie.htm


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> New posters!  Macbeth was selected to the 38th Mill Valley Film Festival, along with other films such as Suffragette, Danish Girl and Spotlight. Carey Mulligan and Tom Hooper are confirmed to the event, maybe Michael will be there after he attends NYFF on october 3rd.
> 
> http://tickets.cafilm.org/websales/...&epguid=3e8cf7a7-5095-4a32-8cb4-f42862162ee0&
> 
> http://www.gamesradar.com/check-out...book&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=totalfilm


 I love these new posters


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I love these new posters


 

Agreed. Why do I have to WAIT so long?!!


----------



## mia1985

Hi I have a question .
Is Michael proud to be Irish? I was reading about Collin Farrell and I liked the way he was talkingabout Ireland. How proud he is to be Irish. But I never heard Michael say anything about it .I never get the vibe that he is .


----------



## mollie12

There ya go!

US Magazine says MF and Vikander split


----------



## Lou9

And before he starts press for Macbeth and Steve Jobs!

Obviously this means the JLaw rumors are true. Or something.

ETA: Given the timing right before the ********** debate, I'd normally say this was a news dump, but I don't think we're dealing with the same audience.


----------



## bhb2014

Finally! LOL Thanks =)


----------



## FassbenderLover

Live it up Michael Live it up baby :rockettes:


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> And before he starts press for Macbeth and Steve Jobs!
> 
> *Obviously this means the JLaw rumors are true*. Or something.
> 
> ETA: Given the timing right before the ********** debate, I'd normally say this was a news dump, but I don't think we're dealing with the same audience.


Please,no... no more drama!  I doubt it,honestly.. 
Now I hope that it will not start another "denial- new breakup rumors  situation",with the party- boy narrative.. He doesn't need that..  If it's true,he didn't need that the news  was publicized either... considering the usual LA crap brought up every time people discuss his personal life.


----------



## mollie12

I'm actually kind of curious to see what Lainey says about this, and I usually couldn't care less about what she thinks about him/his life.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I'm actually kind of curious to see what Lainey says about this, and I usually couldn't care less about what she thinks about him/his life.



Yes... because I'm pretty sure that she  "heard" something during the festival..


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Please,no... no more drama!  I doubt it,honestly..
> Now I hope that it will not start another "denial- new breakup rumors  situation",with the party- boy narrative.. He doesn't need that..  If it's true,he didn't need that the news  was publicized either... considering the usual LA crap brought up every time people discuss his personal life.



You should avoid social networks then. I haven't read anything about his partying behavior yet but many "How old is she, 12?" or "He likes the young ones...he used to date Leny Kravitz's daughter" or "WHo are they?" LOL 

I don't believe on Jen's rumors but if they're true...OMG!


----------



## twiddlebird

Just Jared is running it now:

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/16/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-break-up/


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Just Jared is running it now:
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/16/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-break-up/



Same for Daily Mail. Doesn't mention the reason but it does says 



> Michael, 38, has a history of dating his co-stars, and from 2010 to 2011 was in a relationship with his considerably younger X-Men: First Class costar Zoe Kravitz.
> The German-born heartthrob later dated Shame co-star Nicole Beharie from 2012 to 2013



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-girlfriend-Alicia-Vikander-nine-months.html


----------



## Fassynated

Lou9 said:


> And before he starts press for Macbeth and Steve Jobs!
> 
> Obviously this means the JLaw rumors are true. Or something.
> 
> ETA: Given the timing right before the ********** debate, I'd normally say this was a news dump, but I don't think we're dealing with the same audience.



Alicia is malicious enough to plant the rumor for sympathy.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

What? They broke up?

Nooooo.

I love the two of them together.


----------



## bhb2014

Fassynated said:


> Alicia is malicious enough to plant the rumor for sympathy.



I think this time is for real, US Magazine usually published split news. And those previous gossips didn't have the same attention while now their breakup is everywhere: MSN, Pop Sugar, Paris Match, DM, JJ, ONTD and so on. I don't think this is fake...if it is, well done LOL


----------



## Lou9

Clip from Macbeth!


----------



## bhb2014

The new clip is gorgeous! The score...omg! There was another screening yesterday in UK with more praises =)


----------



## bhb2014

Bad news (for some): split was planted by someone. Michael and AV are still together and, AGAIN, her source told GossipCop about it. Now I do think this is her team doing that to generate buzz before she appears on Macbeth's premiere and NYFF or something. One month and another fake rumor that Michael never bothered to address, only her.

http://www.gossipcop.com/michael-fassbender-split-alicia-vikander-breakup


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Bad news (for some): split was planted by someone. Michael and AV are still together and, AGAIN, her source told GossipCop about it. Now I do think this is her team doing that to generate buzz before she appears on Macbeth's premiere and NYFF or something. One month and another fake rumor that Michael never bothered to address, only her.
> 
> http://www.gossipcop.com/michael-fassbender-split-alicia-vikander-breakup



She's worse than MG. This PR chain yanking is crazy. I really wish he'd get involved with someone who isn't fame thirsty for once.


----------



## Lou9

Who cares? New Steve Jobs Trailer!


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> She's worse than MG. This PR chain yanking is crazy. I really wish he'd get involved with someone who isn't fame thirsty for once.



I'm still waiting for a rep of him to say something. This went too far so Paula might have to do something about it. I just find it funny that this is the second time it happens in a short period of time and the second time a friend of hers comes up and denies it after a few hours. It's getting embarrassing


----------



## mchris55

You ladies are certainly bringing it with the media clips this AM and I thank you.

What is going on with this woman's career, anyway? She was supposed to be the next big thing, but she is not. Many people on this thread talked about supposed meetings with high profile directors. The results of which are what exactly? This is why you allow things to happen organically and don't allow people to blow smoke up your arse about how great you are.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Who cares? New Steve Jobs Trailer!



AV planted the lie and denied it on the same day they released a new Macbeth's trailer and a new Steve Jobs trailer. She's good.

Well, Michael did change the way he speaks in this role, now it looks more like Jobs. I'm still not excited about this and I don't think he fits the role but I'm happy he'll get a nod for this, at least right now it seems a certain thing. Fincher suited this much more than Boyle too but the 7.4 score on RT is fine. Not TSN level, which is a 9/10, but Steve Jobs will grab many nods just like Sorkin and producers wanted to. Wins perhaps with screenplay and editing.

Btw, new story about Michael, now with Jobs and Macbeth's crews praising him, including Sorkin LOL His campaign is very good! But Leo will beat him.


----------



## Lou9

OMG this article:  Marion giggling! Multiple mentions of eye sex! McAvoy! Michael being a feminist (if you squint)! Sorkin finally talking about him! "This cat gets the cream"!

And he was having dinner with his real true love, Steve McQueen. We want our musical!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

mchris55 said:


> You ladies are certainly bringing it with the media clips this AM and I thank you.
> 
> What is going on with this woman's career, anyway? She was supposed to be the next big thing, but she is not. Many people on this thread talked about supposed meetings with high profile directors. The results of which are what exactly? This is why you allow things to happen organically and don't allow people to blow smoke up your arse about how great you are.



She IS the next great thing


----------



## bhb2014

Cinamonn_girl said:


> She IS the next great thing



Of course she is LOL  But go to HER thread to say that, we're not interested in here. Especially after this lie she spread AGAIN. If she's the next big thing she didn't have to use Michael so much to grab media attention. She even had a magazine using as lead "Meet Alicia Vikander, Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" (girlfriend he never cared to acknowledge). Future stars should be able to attract the media and many fans by their own, something she clearly cannot do.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> OMG this article:  Marion giggling! Multiple mentions of eye sex! McAvoy! Michael being a feminist (if you squint)! Sorkin finally talking about him! "This cat gets the cream"!
> 
> And he was having dinner with his real true love, Steve McQueen. We want our musical!



Sorkin praising Michael after calling him a nobody that anyone wouldn't care about  Oh Hollywood...what goes around comes around baby. This interview is gold, he'll play hard for the Oscar  I still think he won't win but he'll fight hard with Leo.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> *Of course she is LOL  But go to HER thread to say that, we're not interested in here*. Especially after this lie she spread AGAIN. If she's the next big thing she didn't have to use Michael so much to grab media attention. She even had a magazine using as lead "Meet Alicia Vikander, Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" (girlfriend he never cared to acknowledge). *Future stars should be able to attract the media and many fans by their own,* something she clearly cannot do.



Agree. Thanks for posting the ELLE interview, BTW.

If she needs Michael to get famous, she'll never be legendary. To infer that she's the next JLaw or Angelina Jolie level of fame is pure fantasy. She's missing some very key ingredients.


----------



## mchris55

I LOVE his campaign so far. It would be nice if he stopped being dragged for filth by those who can't campaign on their own.

Ahh, that Sorkin, there better be more from him. He won't care, he knows that MF provided him with a golden ticket to participate in this year's games, lol.


----------



## mchris55

One more thing, Studiocanal, how about we really campaign to get Cotillard a seat at the ball?

Just say no to category fraud.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Agree. Thanks for posting the ELLE interview, BTW.
> 
> If she needs Michael to get famous, she'll never be legendary. To infer that she's the next JLaw or Angelina Jolie level of fame is pure fantasy. She's missing some very key ingredients.



Exactly. A woman who uses her B-list boyfriend to attract the media is far from being legendary and the next big thing. Harvey might think that but he thinks many things wrong as we already know. If after all this time and Ex Machina and Danish Girl raves she still has to use him, it means her PR team is doing their work pretty badly.

ELLE is his FIRST solo interview in nine months that mentions AV and he didn't say a thing of course  And it came out on the day everyone is talking about their split. This is such a mess, good luck Paula!


----------



## Lou9

StudioCanal technically cannot campaign for Marion for the Oscars. Radius is the distributor in the US and they have to do it.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> One more thing, Studiocanal, how about we really campaign to get Cotillard a seat at the ball?
> 
> Just say no to category fraud.



Based on reviews, Lady M is supporting in Macbeth so Marion should have to go supporting. Studiocanal can't do much about it, only Harvey. And he won't do anything, we know that. Supporting actress is pretty weak so far, only AV, Mara and Winslet are locks, the other spots are still opened. It makes me sad because Marion could grab her third nod with this role given the competition.


----------



## aerissse

today was a ****ing mess. I don't understand this PR strategy at all


----------



## mchris55

I was talking about Marion going supporting. Clearly, I don't believe a certain someone is a lock. I guess the Studiocanal thing makes sense, unfortunately. Harvey has been a thorn in this production's side from the very beginning.


----------



## Lou9

New trailer for Macbeth tonight!



> Macbeth @macbeth_movie
> All hail! Look out for a new trailer with #MichaelFassbender as King #Macbeth, during tonight's #Hunted on @Channel4.


----------



## bhb2014

Oh I didn't get that  I think some critics were even a little bit upset because Lady M was so supporting while she had a bigger role in the original story. Even with a wide release, Macbeth MIGHT only get tech nods. I don't believe another miracle can happen with Marion this year, TDON had much more exposure than Macbeth.

Danish Girl has an average rating (6.2 on RT and 65 on MC) but it screams Oscar. AMPAS won't ignore it. Performances have been praised a lot, acting nods are locks IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> New trailer for Macbeth tonight!



This image sums the day up, when it comes to Michael's professional life  Steve Jobs and Macbeth all around!


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> New trailer for Macbeth tonight!



I love Studiocanal.


----------



## bhb2014

I think we should declare September 17th Michael Fassbender's day. I think I've never seen his name mentioned so much, for so many different things 

PS: I'll only fully believe in their split if Paula denies it. This time this "rumor" went too far and there are still people announcing their breakup. Or they'll have to do a staged PDA or something, if this is actually false and Paula/Michael refuse to say something, as they have been doing for nine months.


----------



## mollie12

I like that Kate Winslet thinks he's adorable and that Seth Rogen sang rap songs with him.


----------



## Lou9

New Macbeth

Not my favorite. Very similar to the Weinstein, but I think the pacing was too fast.


----------



## bhb2014

It's not this one. Studiocanal published the same Weinstein's trailer on September 1st. The new one will be released tonight in UK, we have a few hours left


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> Of course she is LOL  *But go to HER thread to say that, [/B]we're not interested in here. Especially after this lie she spread AGAIN. If she's the next big thing she didn't have to use Michael so much to grab media attention.
> 
> And who decides this?? You can´t say that their break-up (real or not) don´t belong in Michaels thread. Many posters have wrote a lot about Alicia in here but it´s seems that for some posters it´s only ok if you write negative things, for example: she´s a liar.
> How do you know Alicia spread a lie??*


----------



## Kendalia

Very confusing PR.  At least this time the denial of breakup was released after the breakup was reported all over the place to get maximum coverage.  Last time the denial came out before the article was published. Although I've always thought they were in some type relationship, I do not understand the need to deny the breakup.  If they are together and wish to remain "private"why bother answering gossip.
I am looking forward to seeing Macbeth and Jobs. The trailers work for me and I look forward to seeing Michael in action in such different roles.


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she is LOL  *But go to HER thread to say that, [/B]we're not interested in here. Especially after this lie she spread AGAIN. If she's the next big thing she didn't have to use Michael so much to grab media attention.
> 
> And who decides this?? You can´t say that their break-up (real or not) don´t belong in Michaels thread. Many posters have wrote a lot about Alicia in here but it´s seems that for some posters it´s only ok if you write negative things, for example: she´s a liar.
> How do you know Alicia spread a lie??*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I wasn't referring to their split but talking about her  Their possible split should be talked in here and on her thread, I totally agree. And we're doing that.*
Click to expand...


----------



## SusanBeach

bhb2014 said:


> SusanBeach said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't referring to their split but talking about her  Their possible split should be talked in here and on her thread, I totally agree. And we're doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, all good!! I know we have different thoughts about their relationsship but I´m happy that we can agree that we disagree
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, all good!! I know we have different thoughts about their relationsship but I´m happy that we can agree that we disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, free speech please
> 
> But I rather wait for Paula or someone connected to Michael to deny these rumors. I don't trust GossipCop 100%, they've been wrong many times before. And we're not talking about a Star Magazine article, it's US Magazine, which has been shared all over the web. And they've been right about couples before (wrong too LOL).
Click to expand...


----------



## mollie12

One thing I noticed is that in Lainey's blog post about their break-up, she didn't write anything that could be construed as a "hint" or a "call-back" to that blind item a lot of people thought was about MF, AV, and JLaw.   She pretty much always does that, so I think people were probably quite off about that one.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, free speech please
> 
> But I rather wait for Paula or someone connected to Michael to deny these rumors. I don't trust GossipCop 100%, they've been wrong many times before. And we're not talking about a Star Magazine article, it's US Magazine, which has been shared all over the web. And they've been right about couples before (wrong too LOL).



They've been wrong before. True, but they aren't Star or OK (as you said ). Also, the spread of the report was the widest publicity this relationship has EVER got. Many of these other publications also have their sources, and they chose to run with the report anyway.

GC is the only one denying it, but they say it's a source close to AV. She has lots of friends, but who's to say that this friend just isn't in the know? I'm inclined to say the US report is still true, but I guess we'll have to wait and see. More pap strolls, perhaps? Or a firm report of a breakup somewhere else (no more "Exclusives", LOL)?


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> They've been wrong before. True, but they aren't Star or OK (as you said ). Also, the spread of the report was the widest publicity this relationship has EVER got. Many of these other publications also have their sources, and they chose to run with the report anyway.
> 
> GC is the only one denying it, but they say it's a source close to AV. She has lots of friends, but who's to say that this friend just isn't in the know? I'm inclined to say the US report is still true, but I guess we'll have to wait and see. More pap strolls, perhaps? Or a firm report of a breakup somewhere else (no more "Exclusives", LOL)?



To be honest, I trust more on "the exclusive source" who told about the split than in an "AV's friend". How many friends and closed people have been wrong before? LOL Remember those rumors with Marion in Star Magazine, said by "close people from the set"? I mean  

And we can't forget that AV has lied twice and articles confirm it: first when she said she met Michael on the dancefloor at TIFF and all articles about the party say she barely danced and he was surrounded by women. And second when she told about her 3 hour dance with Oscar and he only spent a few minutes at the party. I wouldn't trust her sources either.

So yeah, we'll either have a major staged PDA and leaked pics on Instagram all over again or an official announcement. But if this happens today it will be such a mess...what a day for Michael!


----------



## mchris55

Enough. Miss, I will "turn down" Hanks, who got a BAFTA for a limo driver, so that I can work for Matt "Only white males need to be behind the camera" Damon needs to be able to generate interest for herself, by herself. Period, end of story.


----------



## SusanBeach




----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Enough. Miss, I will "turn down" Hanks, who got a BAFTA for a limo driver, so that I can work for Matt "Only white males need to be behind the camera" Damon needs to be able to generate interest for herself, by herself. Period, end of story.



Are you on the right thread?


----------



## bhb2014

Marion will be on the Graham Norton Show on next Friday. She'll talk about Macbeth but Michael apparently won't be there =(

http://thisisthelatest.com/2015/09/...raham-norton-show-on-friday-25-september-2015


----------



## bhb2014

> According to the report, Fassbender first met Vikander on the set of their film The Light Between Oceans and dated long after the film wrapped.
> 
> The 38-year-old actor and 26-year-old actress were last photographed together in May when they attended the Formula One Grand Prix in Monaco.
> 
> His relationship with Alicia Vikander added another name to the list of movie co-stars that Michael Fassbender dated in real life. Between 2010 and 2013, Michael dated two former co-stars  Zoe Kravitz (X-Men: First Class) and Nicole Beharie (Shame). Even though Fassbender allegedly pursued the daughter of Lenny Kravitz and Lisa Bonet on the X-Men set.



People are still talking about it. Still waiting for a real source deny this, not GossipCop LOL

http://www.inquisitr.com/2426020/michael-fassbender-single-alicia-vikander-split


----------



## Katespadegurl

oops wrong quote


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Are you on the right thread?



bhb- mchris55 is in the right thread lol. she/he is talking about AV here. She/he is talking about how weird it was that she would "turn down" legend Tom Hanks and work with Matt Damon (who had said some VERY questionable stuff regarding women of color/diversity in movies).


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> bhb- mchris55 is in the right thread lol. she/he is talking about AV here. She/he is talking about how weird it was that she would "turn down" legend Tom Hanks and work with Matt Damon (who had said some VERY questionable stuff regarding women of color/diversity in movies).



Oh I see. I still think she lost her role to Watson and that AC thing was a big fat lie to make her seem in demand but let's not go there LOL we'll never know anyway.


----------



## mollie12

Random observation:

I was looking at the NYFF screening schedule and noticed that every film on the main slate has two screenings---except for Miles Ahead (three) and Steve Jobs (SIX).  That's absolutely insane for a film that opens in NYC a week later.


----------



## bhb2014

Telluride effect baby, why the surprise? LOL and campaign of course. I think we're about to see one of the biggest Oscar campaigns in history by the biggest studio of the year. This will be very interesting!  

Michael gave beer to the AC crew today =)

http://realfassfans.tumblr.com/post/129311377911/michael-being-a-nice-guy-as-usual-on-the-set-of


----------



## Lou9

> The Ones Who Came B4 &#8207;@ACfirstciv  49m49 minutes ago
> This Michael Fassbender Fan has received autographs and a personal tour of the Assassin's Creed Movie set!


----------



## bhb2014

Hello Magazine mentioned the split and added their staged PDA in Sweden. How the hell do they know about it? I thought only we fans knew and Swedish people LOL



> A month later the pair were photographed in the actress' native Sweden in Stockholm, enjoying a meal out with friends.
> 
> Michael, who has famously starred in 12 Years a Slave, Inglorious Basterds and the X-Men series, has a history of romancing his co-stars. The handsome actor has been in a relationship with Zoë Kravitz, whom he met on the set of X-Men: First Class and his Shame co-star Nicole Beharie.



http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/2015091727257/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-split

PS: waiting for Paula to do something.


----------



## Lilmix

Just seen this poop storm.Just wow.

Bringing out the pop corn.

J-Law story and now a split rumour that is like a bush fire.
Why not add the filming with Marion again coincidence to the pot for good measure...lol

Pretty sure we will know soon enough if true or not. 
I am inclined to think they are still together though.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> OMG this article:  Marion giggling! Multiple mentions of eye sex! McAvoy! Michael being a feminist (if you squint)! Sorkin finally talking about him! "This cat gets the cream"!
> 
> And he was having dinner with his real true love, Steve McQueen. We want our musical!



Sorking saying "This year he will become a movie star!" (he said tje same thing in one of the Sony emails..)    Great article! 
I hope that the musical is a real project,I'm very curious to see what McQueen could do with a different genre.



Lou9 said:


> Who cares? New Steve Jobs Trailer!


  I always prefer the first trailer of Macbeth.



mollie12 said:


> One thing I noticed is that in Lainey's blog post about their break-up, she didn't write anything that could be construed as a "hint" or a "call-back" to that blind item a lot of people thought was about MF, AV, and JLaw.   She pretty much always does that, so I think people were probably quite off about that one.


Yes,I noticed that too. Also,she makes some good points.


http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Lou9

Go on the Irish Mirror! Front page!

(But steer clear of those spiders, Michael!)


----------



## Blueberry12

I got the LFF programme today.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is quite laughable that Ashton Kutcher played Jobs and now Fassbender. I don't even have to see this movie to know Fass is going to knock it out of the park. Such a good actor. I still think he should have won for TYAS.


----------



## Oldsoul

I will go out on a limb here and say that I believe the original Us story. The Gossip Cop denial came across as weak to me. Us cited what appears to be a single source which leads me to believe it was an important source i.e MF's camp. The clinical storyline without much back ground sounds like his camp.
I also  still believe the Lainey Comic Con BI item is about them. I found her off her game a bit this week. I think she was distracted by her dog situation which is understandable.
I think the split is strategic and the right decision even if AV does not appear to view it this way yet and may not ever do so. They are both ambitious which is good, but, their styles are different and would conflict and distract, imo going forward.
I am prepared to eat crow if I am wrong.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Oldsoul said:


> I will go out on a limb here and say that I believe the original Us story. The Gossip Cop denial came across as weak to me. Us cited what appears to be a single source which leads me to believe it was an important source i.e MF's camp. The clinical storyline without much back ground sounds like his camp.
> I also  still believe the Lainey Comic Con BI item is about them. I found her off her game a bit this week. I think she was distracted by her dog situation which is understandable.
> I think the split is strategic and the right decision even if AV does not appear to view it this way yet and may not ever do so. They are both ambitious which is good, but, their styles are different and would conflict and distract, imo going forward.
> I am prepared to eat crow if I am wrong.


----------



## Oldsoul

FassbenderLover said:


>


Thanks. Nice to see that someone is prepared to be out on that limb with me. Hope it its strong enough to support our combined weight! LOL


----------



## Lilmix

@Oldsoul

What was the Lainey Comic Con BI item?


----------



## PSawyer

Lilmix said:


> @Oldsoul
> 
> What was the Lainey Comic Con BI item?





> His girlfriend wants what his co-star has. An actor dating another actor and she&#8217;s getting a little obsessed with becoming the next superstar. Recently they were all at the same event together and she made it very clear, within earshot of others, in close proximity to her career target, that that&#8217;s what she deserves, that she has the talent, that she has it all. He seemed uncomfortable with how vocal she was about it, especially since the way she said it sounded really competitive and comparative, as though she thinks she&#8217;s actually better.



http://www.laineygossip.com/July-17--2015-Smutty-Shout-Outs/40105


----------



## Lilmix

From Lainey article about the "fake up"
. Like, beyond the internet, Michael Fassbender isnt that big of a deal.

Lol do you think she means here or the infamous JJ thread from 2014.
Its good to know the pros get inspiration from our musings. Haha


----------



## Oldsoul

Lilmix said:


> @Oldsoul
> 
> What was the Lainey Comic Con BI item?


Hey Lilmix! I see PSawyer has already answered you. Hope you are well!
Thanks PSawyer!


----------



## Lilmix

PSawyer said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/July-17--2015-Smutty-Shout-Outs/40105



Ahhh I see. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Oldsoul said:


> Thanks. Nice to see that someone is prepared to be out on that limb with me. Hope it its strong enough to support our combined weight! LOL


----------



## Lou9

Marion took Assassin's Creed to work with Michael (and Kurzel) again. From the Telegraph:



> The pressure to do justice to such a phenomenally popular game will be significant, I say. If she misjudges her character, there will be countless video-game fans around the world ready to call her out. 'Well, yeah, sorry,&#8217; she drawls, sounding as unapologetic as she can. 'Not even.&#8217;
> 
> The main reason for taking the role, she says, was the chance to work again with Kurzel and Fassbender. She describes the 38-year-old German-Irish actor, whose dazzling performance as Macbeth is nothing short of a tour de force, as 'intense. I mean, in his work. He had very interesting and deep ideas. You would never know what would happen on set. And to be surprised by the people you work with every day &#8211; and surprised in a good way &#8211; is super-inspiring.
> 
> 'It&#8217;s really touching how very in love he is with cinema,&#8217; she adds. 'When I did Macbeth I was in the middle of this questioning about this job and everything, and he really helped me, relit the flame. He talks about this job in such an inspiring way. Cinema, not only acting, cinema. And I was like, yeah, right. Cinema is&#8230;&#8217; Cotillard leans forward in her chair, her eyes wide with passion. 'Cinema is such a beautiful thing.&#8217;


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Go on the Irish Mirror! Front page!
> 
> (But steer clear of those spiders, Michael!)



I still don't know if this was all a PR game to put them on the spotlight in time for awards season and future staged PDAs and events together or if this is actually true. I don't trust GossipCop, especially because the writer or something is a close friend of Weinstein. Let's see.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Marion took Assassin's Creed to work with Michael (and Kurzel) again. From the Telegraph:



That was so sweet! It's a shame Michael won't be on the Graham Norton next Friday. So happy those three got on so well =)


----------



## bhb2014

There will be a screening of Steve Jobs in London next Saturday. Michael, Boyle, Daniels, Rogen and WInslet are all attending 

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/644872464921686016


----------



## Lilmix

Irish Mirror 

Hmmm... This has legs
And I am wondering if this does actually check out now. 

Not Michaels usual style for a publicised breakup though. So if true I figure he would like someone to know he is very much now single.
The mystery is who?
Rumors are Jlaw and/ or Marion are influencers.

All seems weird though with recent holiday pics and wedding they attended. 

Also where have all the Alicia fans gone? 
Unusually quiet. 
Would be cool to know their opinions on whether they believe MF and AV have broken up or not?

Also quite a few old people coming back 
Nice to see.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Lilmix said:


> Irish Mirror
> 
> Hmmm... This has legs
> And I am wondering if this does actually check out now.
> 
> Not Michaels usual style for a publicised breakup though. So if true I figure he would like someone to know he is very much now single.
> The mystery is who?
> 
> Also where have all the Alicia fans gone?
> Unusually quiet.
> Would be cool to know their opinions on whether they believe MF and AV have broken up or not?
> .



Ita. So odd how this break-up story got so much traction in the media right at the start of awards season. Stories like this make me believe that this is a showmance  (PR) and it's sad to see Fassy go this route - still love him as an actor though. And yes, certain posters have gone quiet. Their transparency is so funny  A certain celeb's thread is so dead! *crickets* :what:


----------



## bhb2014

So far, they are done to me until US Mag denies what they wrote or Michael says something. As I said before, this can either be a PR strategy to put them on the spotlight or it's actually true. It's weird that AV came to GossioCop instead of US Mag to deny the rumor...why not releasing a statement to the original Split source and asking them to publish it? There's something going on...I think her Stans are also lost like us LOL


----------



## truthfairy

me when even the media wants bae to be single

http://ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/20...8/3/7/anigif_enhanced-24899-1399115663-15.gif


----------



## twiddlebird

They're over for me, too. At least until there's another papped PDA stroll. If that happens, then I'll know that this breakup was nothing more than a publicity stunt. 

At least so far, it doesn't seem like that to me. The US story sounds like it was publicist planted (an "exclusive" source). Most likely from Michael, as it was quick and to the point, no drama, and final. That, along with the GC "friend of Vikander's" rebuttal, tells me that maybe they're not on the same page (or her friend isn't), but it doesn't tell me they're still together.


----------



## Morgane

Oldsoul said:


> I will go out on a limb here and say that I believe the original Us story. The Gossip Cop denial came across as weak to me. Us cited what appears to be a single source which leads me to believe it was an important source i.e MF's camp. The clinical storyline without much back ground sounds like his camp.
> *I also  still believe the Lainey Comic Con BI item is about them.* I found her off her game a bit this week. I think she was distracted by her dog situation which is understandable.
> I think the split is strategic and the right decision even if AV does not appear to view it this way yet and may not ever do so. They are both ambitious which is good, but, their styles are different and would conflict and distract, imo going forward.
> I am prepared to eat crow if I am wrong.


That BI was about them,but probably it was not worthy mentioning. It seemed like her source (if there's a source) heard someone talking about their career at a party and she turned the whole thing into something more dramatic and  blind item-worthy. Alicia is  ambitious,so..
What it's sure is that the US mag story wasn't planted by her publicists,like someone was saying here. Gossip Cop is often used by publicists,but if they've definitely split,I find the denial really pointless. She will start shooting in the next days,I think,so her  next promotional duties are for TDG release in  November. It will be pretty clear.. As a PR move from her camp to gain some kind of extra publicity,it doesn't make sense because once the story has spread,nobody is going to post other articles about them without any additional  news or pics. And,honestly,after the good buzz during the Toronto film festival,she doesn't need that either. I guess we should just wait and see.


----------



## twiddlebird

twiddlebird said:


> They're over for me, too. At least until there's another papped PDA stroll. If that happens, then I'll know that this breakup was nothing more than a publicity stunt.
> 
> At least so far, it doesn't seem like that to me. *The US story sounds like it was publicist planted (an "exclusive" source). Most likely from Michael, as it was quick and to the point, no drama, and final.* That, along with the GC "friend of Vikander's" rebuttal, tells me that maybe they're not on the same page (or her friend isn't), but it doesn't tell me they're still together.



For the record. As for the GC story, they said it was from AV's camp - a mutual friend of Vikander's. Who knows what they really know, or if they have their facts straight.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> So far, they are done to me until US Mag denies what they wrote or Michael says something. As I said before, this can either be a PR strategy to put them on the spotlight or it's actually true. It's weird that AV came to GossioCop instead of US Mag to deny the rumor...why not releasing a statement to the original Split source and *asking them to publish it? There's something going on*...I think her Stans are also lost like us LOL


It would be ridiculous "asking" to publish other stories. It's not his style and I'm pretty sure that her publicists would never do that without his approval. If they've really split,we'll probably see some kind of confirmation in one of his/her next interviews. If not,I can't see them appearing together publicly for his  next premieres. It'd be very phoney.





http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...cook-attacks-steve-jobs-film-as-opportunistic


> Speaking on the Late Show with Stephen Colbert, Cook said he did not recognise what the host described as unflattering portraits of his predecessor in the forthcoming Danny Boyle biopic Steve Jobs, nor the documentary Steve Jobs: The Man in the Machine, which is due for a limited release in US cinemas this weekend and hit online formats earlier this month.
> 
> The Steve I knew was an amazing human being. Hes someone that you wanted to do your best work for, said Cook. He had this uncanny ability to see around the corner and describe the future  not an evolutionary future but a revolutionary future.
> 
> *Cook said he had not seen either movie*, but added: He was a joy to work with and I love him dearly, I miss him every day. I think that a lot of people are trying to be opportunistic and I hate that, its not a great part of our world.





> Cooks position on Steve Jobs stands in marked contrast to that of Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak, who acted as a consultant on the biopic. My impression was I was shocked and amazed at how good it was in the sense of professional film-making, he told the BBC. I usually go to a movie not looking for do I like the story as much as: What is the quality that came out of the heads of the people that made it?
> 
> In this case the film-makers have done an award-winning job. The acting was just so realistic. In some prior movies, I saw [the actors] simulating Steve Jobs, but they didnt really make me feel like I was in his head understanding what was going on inside of him  his personality. This movie absolutely accomplishes that, and its due to great acting, which obviously comes from great directing.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It would be ridiculous "asking" to publish other stories. It's not his style and I'm pretty sure that her publicists would never do that without his approval. If they've really split,we'll probably see some kind of confirmation in one of his/her next interviews. If not,I can't see them appearing together publicly for his  next premieres. It'd be very phoney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...cook-attacks-steve-jobs-film-as-opportunistic



I hope you are right and this wasn't a PR strategy to put them on the spotlight. If it was, I would understand the move but it doesn't it Michael's style at all. I would be very disappointed with him. We'll know next week.


----------



## gingerglory

Not only it's not his style, but also he really doesn't need this type of PR. He's got great and consensus raves for his performance of Jobs from Telluride. The front runner for the best actor at the moment. He had Jobs' second and better trailer, an ELLE interview and a Macbeth clip come out at the same time as the split story. If anything, he had enough of spotlight that day for a very good reason, which is his two movies. He doesn't need "split story" kind of PR to actually distract his professional spotlight. Soon there will be Macbeth premiere, NYFF, Jobs and Macbeth promotions, and LFF. I'm looking forward to seeing how these contribute to his Oscar campaign. I just hope no more "nonsense drama" to digress.


----------



## bhb2014

I agree. But if he shows up with AV in the future you can be sure this was a PR move by his and her team to put them on the spotlight. Nobody cares about them since May and now they made to tons of websites and newspapers. This could totally bring them back to the press as a couple. Let's wait and see what happens soon. I hope this wasn't a PR move and it's real their split.

And yeah, he will get his nod and she'll get hers, they don't need each other to anything. Or shouldn't at least.


----------



## AnaV

I don't know if was already posted but Tom Hardy said some interesting things about Michael here: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...vacy-and-rehearsing-in-front-of-his-dogs.html 
Didn't know they went to the same school...


----------



## truthfairy

AnaV said:


> I don't know if was already posted but Tom Hardy said some interesting things about Michael here: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...vacy-and-rehearsing-in-front-of-his-dogs.html
> Didn't know they went to the same school...


 
ahh the wheelchair story 0


----------



## Lilmix

BadAzzBish said:


> Ita. So odd how this break-up story got so much traction in the media right at the start of awards season. Stories like this make me believe that this is a showmance  (PR) and it's sad to see Fassy go this route - still love him as an actor though. And yes, certain posters have gone quiet. Their transparency is so funny  A certain celeb's thread is so dead! *crickets* :what:



Really wow. 
I have never been to AV thread, but normally when break ups happen there is a buzz on the fan pages of all those involved as per normal. 
It is highly suggestive then that those posing as her fans were either plants for her image or Fassy fans overly estatic that he was dating her. 
If the break up is true. There are some crushed hearts and egos right now. 
But if there are any PDAs from now they will be back, which to me will prove they (the fans) and possibly the couple have a deceptive agenda of some sort.
As this story should be stopped immediately by both if not true.

If they are over I just wonder who he has ended it for?
100% there is a third party if true. 

Personally doesnt make him look good to have been on a beach with her a couple of weeks ago and posing at a wedding less than a month ago then suddenly over by his choice. 
Doesn't seem very emotionally genuine at all.

I am  no Vikassy fan more indifferent, but cant help but side eye that. 
It almost would be better if they are still an item than to think of him as a PR putz or simply that selfish a person when it comes to treatment of women.


----------



## miss clare

Why is it that his break-ups always come immediately on the heels of a vacation with the GF?  Didn't Nicole announce their break-up immediately after a vacation in Thailand and a short stay with him in New Mexico? Now, the break-up came immediately after the vacation in Italy.


----------



## mollie12

Woops.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Lilmix said:


> Really wow.
> I have never been to AV thread, but normally when break ups happen there is a buzz on the fan pages of all those involved as per normal.
> It is highly suggestive then that those posing as her fans were either plants for her image or Fassy fans overly estatic that he was dating her.
> If the break up is true. There are some crushed hearts and egos right now.
> But if there are any PDAs from now they will be back, which to me will prove they (the fans) and possibly the couple have a deceptive agenda of some sort.
> As this story should be stopped immediately by both if not true.
> 
> If they are over I just wonder who he has ended it for?
> 100% there is a third party if true.
> 
> Personally doesnt make him look good to have been on a beach with her a couple of weeks ago and posing at a wedding less than a month ago then suddenly over by his choice.
> Doesn't seem very emotionally genuine at all.
> 
> I am  no Vikassy fan more indifferent, but cant help but side eye that.
> It almost would be better if they are still an item than to think of him as a PR putz or simply that selfish a person when it comes to treatment of women.



I think some Vikassy fans are crying  in bed with a tub of ice cream  Oh well they'll get over it in time. Strange how the one poster who claims to know him is awfully quiet? Maybe she broke up with Fassy too!?  #delusionalstans


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Why is it that his break-ups always come immediately on the heels of a vacation with the GF?  Didn't Nicole announce their break-up immediately after a vacation in Thailand and a short stay with him in New Mexico? Now, the break-up came immediately after the vacation in Italy.



I think this is usual with famous couples. Not only Michael but also Pitt and Aniston travelled together a few days before announcing their divorce, Diane Kruger and Guillaume Canet, Martin and Paltrow attended the Golden Globes in 2014 and split, Thicke and Patton went to the Grammys and split a few weeks later. I think Hudson and the guy from Muse (I always forget his name LOL) attended her mother's party days before their split last year...it's common to have this among celebs, things can change in a matter of days.

But I am still waiting for a confirmation by his team or US Mag denying it. Or we'll be surprised by their PR move when she attends Macbeth and Steve Jobs premiere in the next following weeks.


----------



## mchris55

The US weekly article was placed there probably because she wouldn't take no for an answer. Without him, she has nothing. She gets coverage in magazines because of him for goodness sakes. Focus Features doesn't even seem to be really backing her. At the q and a for TDG, Redmayne was placed next to Heard on the dais. At the TIFF screening, the last person to be introduced to the audience was Redmayne. The second to last? Amber Heard. You think AV and her team didn't notice that? Of course they did. I am not saying that Focus won't support her, but wouldn't you expect them to establish her more than Amber Heard?


----------



## SusanBeach

Morgane said:


> It would be ridiculous "asking" to publish other stories. It's not his style and I'm pretty sure that her publicists would never do that without his approval. If they've really split,we'll probably see some kind of confirmation in one of his/her next interviews. If not,I can't see them appearing together publicly for his  next premieres. It'd be very phoney.
> 
> ^^^^ This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some Vikassy fans are crying in bed with a tub of ice cream  Oh well they'll get over it in time. Strange how the one poster who claims to know him is awfully quiet? Maybe she broke up with Fassy too!?  #delusionalstans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have post in both thread and i like/liked their relationsship but why should I crying?
> It´s their lives, not mine
> 
> * Don´t understand why AVs thread bothers posters in Michaels thread. Yes, most of the times it´s a rather calm thread, sometimes 3-4 days without posts when AV is "flying under the radar".
> * Are the break-up real or not? Nobody knows, but regardless what I´m curious about that how some posters are sure it´s PR. Michael and Alicia both got much media attention the last weeks, positive and good media, why should they want this?
> * As a lot of you have said: Michael is a private person and doesn´t talk so much about his private life, have he "leaked" his break-up to the press before? I remember a clip from outside LAX there a "pap" asked Michael if he never talked about his private life / lovelife and he answered: No, not really! (I think it´s from 2012/2013)
> * I think that most of the tabloids use the term "close friend" or "sources" so they don´t need to show facts.
> * I hope that if the break-up is real it´s mutual and that they still can be friends, they have a movie next year to promote.
Click to expand...


----------



## SusanBeach

mchris55 said:


> The US weekly article was placed there probably because she wouldn't take no for an answer. *Without him, she has nothing.* She gets coverage in magazines because of him for goodness sakes. Focus Features doesn't even seem to be really backing her. *At the q and a for TDG, Redmayne was placed next to Heard on the dais*. At the TIFF screening, the last person to be introduced to the audience was Redmayne. The second to last? Amber Heard. You think AV and her team didn't notice that? Of course they did. I am not saying that Focus won't support her, but wouldn't you expect them to establish her more than Amber Heard?



Really? She has nothing?
I think it´s very usual that you have the director in the middle and then the actors at different side, look how Michael and Marion were placed at the Macbeth conference in Cannes.


----------



## Lilmix

mchris55 said:


> The US weekly article was placed there probably because she wouldn't take no for an answer. Without him, she has nothing. She gets coverage in magazines because of him for goodness sakes. Focus Features doesn't even seem to be really backing her. At the q and a for TDG, Redmayne was placed next to Heard on the dais. At the TIFF screening, the last person to be introduced to the audience was Redmayne. The second to last? Amber Heard. You think AV and her team didn't notice that? Of course they did. I am not saying that Focus won't support her, but wouldn't you expect them to establish her more than Amber Heard?



She is a talented actress and will most likely have her time and acclaim sooner or later.
 If this relationship, had any PR perks (if even possible) then I think a valuable lesson has been learned.
They both are talented in any case. Let that prevail.


----------



## mchris55

I have no opinion on her talent. My point was only that she needed to stand on her own two feet and let her time come, if the talent is there. I have been saying that from the beginning.

And even if I was saying she was not talented, I and many others would have the right to say so, because it would be our opinions. That needs to be respected.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> The US weekly article was placed there probably because she wouldn't take no for an answer. Without him, she has nothing. She gets coverage in magazines because of him for goodness sakes. *Focus Features doesn't even seem to be really backing her*. At the q and a for TDG, Redmayne was placed next to Heard on the dais. At the TIFF screening, the last person to be introduced to the audience was Redmayne. The second to last? Amber Heard. You think AV and her team didn't notice that? Of course they did. *I am not saying that Focus won't support her, but wouldn't you expect them to establish her more than Amber Heard*?


Amber Heard is not even mentioned in the reviews..
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ne-toronto-film-festival-20150912-column.html


> And Vikander is crucial to its success. "The Danish Girl," like Redmayne's last movie, "The Theory of Everything," is a portrait of a couple facing immense challenges in changing circumstances. If Vikander's Gerda accepts Lili's new identity, it means the end of their marriage. The film gives equal play to Gerda's difficult journey toward the sensitivity needed to help Lili.





> There was a fair amount of talk at the party as to whether Working Title and Focus Features, the film's U.S. distributor, would campaign Vikander for lead or supporting actress. The consensus strongly echoed Redmayne's sentiments: The movie is about a partnership and, like "The Theory of Everything," both actors should be considered leads.


This is just one of the many articles discussing her performance and how Focus will campaign for her. Variety's Guy Lodge,who didn't like the movie,even tweeted this:
@GuyLodge: An Oscar prediction about which I feel increasingly confident: the only non-tech Oscar nomination for THE DANISH GIRL will be for Vikander.
Her private life doesn't have any effect on how her performance is being received and what Focus is doing for the movie. The two possible acting nominations will depend on how the Academy will respond to the movie.


----------



## Morgane

AnaV said:


> I don't know if was already posted but Tom Hardy said some interesting things about Michael here: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...vacy-and-rehearsing-in-front-of-his-dogs.html
> Didn't know they went to the same school...


He told that story in another interview. 


> Is it just surreal, then, that you two are where you are right now, considered by many as two of the greatest actors of your generation?
> It was always in the cards for Michael. It was always in the cards for him. Im not surprised about him at all, because he was awesome. Me, I dont know how I got here! I feel like I just came from delivering pizza and I got lucky.



http://moviecitynews.com/2015/09/23-weeks-to-oscar-the-less-things-change/
David Poland (Oscar pundit) on Steve Jobs:


> Steve Jobs, which showed only at Telluride, is my top title of the moment but I am not 1,000 Oscar voters. Well know a lot more after more screenings and NY, but criticsas alwayswill not decide the awards fate of this film. Real people with votes to offer, sitting in movie theaters, will.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Amber Heard is not even mentioned in the reviews..
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ne-toronto-film-festival-20150912-column.html
> 
> 
> This is just one of the many articles discussing her performance and how Focus should campaign for her. Variety's Guy Lodge,who didn't like the movie,even tweeted this:
> @GuyLodge: An Oscar prediction about which I feel increasingly confident: the only non-tech Oscar nomination for THE DANISH GIRL will be for Vikander.
> Her private life doesn't have any effect on how her performance is being received and what Focus is doing for the movie. The two possible acting nominations will depend on how the Academy will respond to the movie.



This isn't the point in here. Danish Girl has a weak score but performances were all raved. It will get acting nods for sure but no wins. This film might have some shots in tech categories though.

Anyway, the point is that she keeps mentioning Michael in interviews or articles keep talking about him when there's no need to. One magazine even used as headline "AV: Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" and the article mentioned him like six times LOL I mean, why? And many magazines let PRs read their articles or let them ask them to put some things on their texts. 

Since February she's been name dropping him or saying things that connect her to him somehow, a few months ago she actually confirmed they were a real couple and now she refuses to talk about him again. Her PR strategy is just awful, an "it girl" like her shouldn't be doing this (besides all the staged PDAs, leaked pics on Instagram à la Madalina, etc). Michael never bothered to mention her or even articles about him and here he is, still going strong.

In a nutshell, I understand AV using him to promote herself until Ex Machina was released but after that...no reason. And about Heard, she has a small role in DG but at Venice paps were MUCH MORE interested in her than in AV. She had Johnny Depp, AV had nothing and alone she isn't anybody, her name is still weak. After awards start she'll become more famous and, if I was her, I would try to disconnect Michael's image from hers. If they really split and that article wasn't a PR move by their teams, it will be embarrassing if she keeps using him. She can stand on her both feet now.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Since February she's been name dropping him or saying things that connect her to him somehow, a few months ago she actually confirmed they were a real couple and now she refuses to talk about him again. Her PR strategy is just awful, an "it girl" like her shouldn't be doing this (besides all the staged PDAs, leaked pics on Instagram à la Madalina, etc). *Michael never bothered to mention her or even articles about him and here he is, still going strong.*
> 
> In a nutshell, I understand AV using him to promote herself until Ex Machina was released but after that...no reason. *And about Heard, she has a small role in DG but at Venice paps were MUCH MORE interested in her than in AV. She had Johnny Depp, AV had nothing and alone she isn't anybody, her name is still weak*. After awards start she'll become more famous and, if I was her, I would try to disconnect Michael's image from hers. If they really split and that article wasn't a PR move by their teams, it will be embarrassing if she keeps using him. She can stand on her both feet now.


Aside from the fact that he doesn't like to talk about his private life,where he should have mentioned her? The NYT profile and the Elle interview are the only two important (and in some ways more "personal") articles since his promotion for 12 YAS,and I can't really see why he should have mentioned her if nobody asked about her or his personal life. 
Even if paps are more interested in Amber Heard and Johnny Depp,this doesn't change the fact that Focus will campaign for her and Redmayne.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Aside from the fact that he doesn't like to talk about his private life,in what interview he should have mentioned her? The NYT profile and the Elle interview are the only two important (and more "personal") articles since his promotion for 12 YAS,and I can't really see why he should have mentioned her if nobody asked about her or his personal life.
> Even if paps are more interested in Amber Heard and Johnny Depp,this doesn't change the fact that Focus will campaign for her and Redmayne.



Michael had no problems to talk about Maiko, Nicole and Zoe before. He never bothered to mention AV in a year, don't come with the "He doesn't talk about his private life" talk. He did it before, just search for it. He had opportunities to do that and writers could have mentioned her like they did with other girlfriends. But nothing. Anyway, if they're done, she'll join Madalina and Louise, girlfriends that used his fame and he never cared to mention. Soon he'll find another model or young actress to date =) I hope he's happier with the next one and she isn't thirsty for fame.

I never said Focus won't campaign for her. Of course it will! She is a lock for supporting actress. Mulligan will go leading and so far she's the front-runner IMO. Rooney Mara is the winner in supporting and Winslet will campaign hard too.


----------



## mchris55

My understanding was that AV as well was not mentioned in certain reviews of the film. The fact that Amber Heard wasn't mentioned should not surprise anyone. She is a bit supporting player is she not? The surprise is that at least for now, Focus wasn't treating her as such in a film about the relationship between a married couple.


----------



## truthfairy

ok so someone in the REAL ESTATE industry wants the world to know that vikassy is still a thing :lolots: i'll only believe it when I see the floorplans


http://www.realtytoday.com/articles...a-vikander-still-together-despite-reports.htm




http://www.movienewsguide.com/micha...kander-still-together-split-rumors-fake/96566 


wow Michael is 48 now. he has had exactly 10 birthdays since they last saw each other. time flies when you're having fun


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, so I see some posts that's all about AV on Michael's thread. Reviews and all. Isnt that what *her* thread is for?


----------



## bhb2014

truthfairy said:


> ok so someone in the REAL ESTATE industry wants the world to know that vikassy is still a thing :lolots: i'll only believe it when I see the floorplans
> 
> 
> http://www.realtytoday.com/articles...a-vikander-still-together-despite-reports.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.movienewsguide.com/micha...kander-still-together-split-rumors-fake/96566
> 
> 
> wow Michael is 48 now. he has had exactly 10 birthdays since they last saw each other. time flies when you're having fun



LOL One website says Eddie Redmayne's name is "Freddie Redmayne" and the other says Michael is 48  Michael looks around 45 but he's 38, come on! So no, I don't trust those websites. And they mention a source as reliable as US Mag: GossipCop.

But after a few days, I'm starting to think they haven't split, this was just a PR move by their teams to put them on the spotlight right on time for awards season. Soon they'll make more staged PDAs and attend events together. I think it's funny because Michael is heading the same way Cumberbatch did last year: a praised performance and raved film at Telluride, best actor front-runner, TIG also won best film at TIFF, a relationship to be on the spotlight and then the Oscar nod.


----------



## bhb2014

> The Wire/Boardwalk Empires'  Michael K. Williams heads to London to do Assassin's Creed with Michael Fassbender.



Guess Michael is finishing AC in Malta and will start London this week. Marion will arrive on the weekend too  The same might happen with Labed. Bardem already shot scenes as he wrote on his Twitter.

https://twitter.com/akstanwyck/status/645839411586830336

EDIT: according to this website, Marion was spotted in Malta today. I think her character is Maria, an assassin, as IMDB script mentioned a while ago. She'll be on the past sequences.

http://www.maghaiti.net/marion-cotillard-radieuse-sur-le-plateau-de-tournage-dassassin-creed


----------



## bhb2014

> Another great supporter of #MOAS helping us keep saving lives: #MichaelFassbender @artistsformoas #SaveLivesNow



https://twitter.com/moas_eu/status/645971480484966400

To donate and help the cause.

http://www.givengain.com/activist/145601/projects/11368/


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Why does it matter who tips off the media or tabloids. Every celeb does it no matter how much they preach about valuing their privacy they all call/plant things when it's convenient for them. It is what it is.


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth will play at Chicago Film Festival on October 25h.

http://www.chicagofilmfestival.com/film/macbeth


----------



## baewatch

Just won two tickets to the Irish premiere of Macbeth tomorrow


----------



## gingerglory

> Michael Fassbender will be leaving Malta next Tuesday, that's what the Line Producer told me because I called him a few hours ago



From the guy who's lucky to get a invite to visit AC set.


----------



## mchris55

baewatch said:


> Just won two tickets to the Irish premiere of Macbeth tomorrow



Happy for you, but I am SOOOOO jealous! Hopefully, you will take some time to let us know some of your thoughts, if you can? Enjoy!!


----------



## bhb2014

Omg you are so lucky! Please tell us all about it after you see it! =) happy for you!

Michael has a Jobs Q&A next Saturday and Macbeth's premiere on Sunday. Guess he'll shoot until Friday and then come back on Monday to finish. Thanks foe the info!


----------



## Lilmix

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Why does it matter who tips off the media or tabloids. Every celeb does it no matter how much they preach about valuing their privacy they all call/plant things when it's convenient for them. It is what it is.



Agree!!


----------



## bhb2014

To you baewatch! Just to give you more excitement for tomorrow!


----------



## Ms Kiah

Lilmix said:


> It is highly suggestive then that those posing as her fans were either plants for her image or Fassy fans overly estatic that he was dating her.



Where is the super insider who claimed to know everything about Michael and the superiority of this relationship over his other relationships to lend clarity? Oh wait, I believe according to her he never had a relationship prior to Alicia, they were simply FWB and easily dismissed for unknown reasons that certainly were not based on race. I'm sure Michael would never let Alicia get away since they're perfect soulmates. Hopefully Gossip Cop is correct. True love can never die.



FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, so I see some posts that's all about AV on Michael's thread. Reviews and all. Isnt that what *her* thread is for?



Yes but it won't stop until either of them is seen with someone else.



bhb2014 said:


> Omg you are so lucky! Please tell us all about it after you see it! =) happy for you!
> 
> Michael has a Jobs Q&A next Saturday and Macbeth's premiere on Sunday. Guess he'll shoot until Friday and then come back on Monday to finish. Thanks foe the info!



I'm ready for Michael in a suit.


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> https://twitter.com/moas_eu/status/645971480484966400
> 
> To donate and help the cause.
> 
> http://www.givengain.com/activist/145601/projects/11368/



I actually think it's a really good cause by the sounds of it.
However Michael openly supporting a charity??
He down right ignored the ice bucket challenge (as faddy as it was) if I can remember.
Does anyone think this is partial image sculpting? Mr Good guy?
Is he playing the game to a degree?

(And no I dont mean Alicia)


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> I actually think it's a really good cause by the sounds of it.
> However Michael openly supporting a charity??
> He down right ignored the ice bucket challenge (as faddy as it was) if I can remember.
> Does anyone think this is partial image sculpting? Mr Good guy?
> Is he playing the game to a degree?
> 
> (And no I dont mean Alicia)



He didn't support IBC openly but he might have helped it in private 

Well, his campaign so far has been focusing on his career and by the Times interview and the three cool things he has done lately, it seems he wanna pass the image of a good guy indeed: giving beer to the crew of AC, receiving on set a fan who wrote them a letter and now this social cause. 

I think it's pretty nice actually because he's just publicizing things he probably did before but in private. Now that he has two major films on awards season and he's also the front-runner one more time, maybe his team decided to go this way to please AMPAS and the audience. Different strategy this time and I think it's working pretty well  In 2011 and 2013 things were quite different.

But all these things might have ALSO been a way to make people forget about the split with AV (if it's really true) and, instead of his personal life, the talk be about his personality.


----------



## gingerglory

He also brought Whiskey for the crew of Macbeth while they were filming it.


----------



## baewatch

Thanks! I'm excited to attend now 

Its the same place he went to the Frank premiere in Dublin. If only he could make this one!

Anyway will report back tomorrow & if I take any interesting pictures I will post them here :sunnies


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> He also brought Whiskey for the crew of Macbeth while they were filming it.



Yeah  Like I said, he has done cool things before. But publicizing many of them, at the same time, in time for awards season, is quite strategic too. I'm not saying he's doing because he wants to change his image only but his team knows now it's the right timing to do that. PR. He does this because he's a nice guy and it's the perfect time to do so and tell the world. Why not?


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Thanks! I'm excited to attend now
> 
> Its the same place he went to the Frank premiere in Dublin. If only he could make this one!
> 
> Anyway will report back tomorrow & if I take any interesting pictures I will post them here :sunnies



I think he'll be in Malta tomorrow but who cares? You'll watch MACBETH! Can't wait for your details  I wanna know everything about the scenes "full of scorpions in my mind", "tomorrow, tomorrow and tomorrow", the sex table sequence and the ending. Damn, I don't wanna see him losing his head again...LOL


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> I think he'll be in Malta tomorrow but who cares? You'll watch MACBETH! Can't wait for your details  I wanna know everything about the scenes "full of scorpions in my mind", "tomorrow, tomorrow and tomorrow", the sex table sequence and the ending. Damn, I don't wanna see him losing his head again...LOL


I will take notes...haha! 

Jack Reynor is doing a Q&A after the film. 
I might be brave enough to ask a question.
Can anyone think of any....based on what we know so far?


----------



## Reborn

Ms Kiah said:


> Where is the super insider who claimed to know everything about Michael and the superiority of this relationship over his other relationships to lend clarity? Oh wait, I believe according to her he never had a relationship prior to Alicia, they were simply FWB and easily dismissed for unknown reasons that certainly were not based on race. I'm sure Michael would never let Alicia get away since they're perfect soulmates. Hopefully Gossip Cop is correct. True love can never die.



Clearly M.I.A. 
I assume that moniker will be gone for good if they have split.
I was always troubled by the claim of knowing the couple but never saying how. Particularly if they do not return I will assume that was as dodgy as f *(£. The closness of the source that had insider Vikassy knowledge may be a little too close for all our comfort. 

A couple of breakup stories within weeks of each other then an immediate denial on Gossip cop that was lightening fast? Very strange for a couple who are supposedly so relaxed and above the image, publicity fame game antics. You would have had to have a sharp eye on gossip to work that fast, which means you know about it, accept it's function and probably use it. (It being gossip).

Now Fassy is all about the chhhaaarrittyy.  Seriously you can't make this stuff up.
Fresh off the pages of "How to try to covertly play the fame game".  Well he has got to learn sometime I guess.


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> I will take notes...haha!
> 
> Jack Reynor is doing a Q&A after the film.
> I might be brave enough to ask a question.
> Can anyone think of any....based on what we know so far?



Really? Awesome! Wow, that's hard. But since Jack is there it would be cool to ask things about his involvement, right? Besides the cliché ones such as "How was to work wit Michael and Marion?" or "How did you prepare for the role?", I'd be curious to know if weird things happened on set. Remember when Michael mentioned that in an interview?  

Another cool question would be what is his favorite scene in the film. If the film had chances at the Oscars I would definitely ask him which sequences of Michael and Marion he would choose to play on the clip at the ceremony LOL


----------



## Morgane

Lilmix said:


> I actually think it's a really good cause by the sounds of it.
> However Michael openly supporting a charity??
> He down right ignored the ice bucket challenge (as faddy as it was) if I can remember.
> *Does anyone think this is partial image sculpting? *Mr Good guy?
> Is he playing the game to a degree?
> 
> (And no I dont mean Alicia)


Maybe the charity asked  to be supported because he's filming in Malta and he simply accepted.It's not even something with great media coverage like the ice bucket challenge. 
http://www.maltatoday.com.mt/news/national/57235/stars_come_together_for_moas#.VgCuu1QSvML
I'm actually happy if he quietely donated,because it was just becoming empty exhibitionism for celebrities..
If we're speaking of good PR for him and movie,I find more effective inviting a fan to visit the set,which is actually aimed to more people (movie fans),and not offering a beer to the crew..  one of the many things about him that only the few fans who follow him closely know.. I like to think that Michael is (genuinely) a nice person.



gingerglory said:


> He also brought Whiskey for the crew of Macbeth while they were filming it.


Yes,someone posted here that tweet some months ago.


----------



## Morgane

baewatch said:


> Thanks! I'm excited to attend now
> 
> Its the same place he went to the Frank premiere in Dublin. If only he could make this one!
> 
> Anyway will report back tomorrow & if I take any interesting pictures I will post them here :sunnies


Thanks! 

Reddit: 


> As someone who actually saw the film at an early screening, Fassbender nailed the part. After a few minutes you very quickly forget you're watching an actor. I was fully engaged in Michael's performance.
> Yes, he's a bit more chiseled and good looking than the actual person, but as far as the personality and aura he gives off in the room...pure Jobs.
> I should note this is the second time Bale has bailed out on a biographic film (the prior one being George W. Bush), so at this point I think he has jitters about playing iconic figures.



Yes.. Michael is "a bit" more good looking...


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Maybe the charity asked  to be supported because he's filming in Malta and he simply accepted.It's not even something with great media coverage like the ice bucket challenge.
> http://www.maltatoday.com.mt/news/national/57235/stars_come_together_for_moas#.VgCuu1QSvML
> I'm actually happy if he quietely donated,because it was just becoming empty exhibitionism for celebrities..
> If we're speaking of good PR for him and movie,I find more effective inviting a fan to visit the set,which is actually aimed to more people (movie fans),and not offering a beer to the crew..  one of the many things about him that only the few fans who follow him closely know.. I like to think that Michael is (genuinely) a nice person.
> 
> 
> Yes,someone posted here that tweet some months ago.



Nobody here is saying Michael did this only for PR reasons. But he knows that doing this and publicizing it will enhance his public image, right on time for awards season. Right thing on the right time, that's it. Good PR. 

Of course he's doing it because he's a good person, many celebs do things like that or even better  I think it's awesome what he's doing, especially for the general audience see he isn't a rake about town who only cares about dating co-stars and partying like recent tabloids said. He's a nice guy, he cares about people around him.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Reddit:
> 
> 
> Yes.. Michael is "a bit" more good looking...



I don't like him as Jobs at all (the trailers never convinced me at least) and I don't like this film for being another Hollywood butt-licking production made to win awards. BUT I'm happy for him and that people are enjoying his performance so far. Let's be honest, it's almost impossible to find someone who says negative things about Michael, he's always amazing in every single role he plays. Either in Jobs, Fish Tank, Prometheus, X-Men, Shame, Macbeth, Frank...he always gives 110%. 

The difference is that this time MANY people will see him as leading and producers will surely give him more good roles like that in the future. And his campaign is strong, the cast is all campaigning hard for him too...amazing  Go grab that nod! I think 2016 is Leo's year but it will be awesome to see him nominated as leading actor for the first time.

EDIT: yeah, he's too damn hot to play Jobs but this will help attracting people to the theaters LOL and Boyle seems to explore his beauty a lot in the film. Bale isn't hot like Michael. Leo could have been though.


----------



## miss clare

Lilmix said:


> I actually think it's a really good cause by the sounds of it.
> However Michael openly supporting a charity??
> He down right ignored the ice bucket challenge (as faddy as it was) if I can remember.
> Does anyone think this is partial image sculpting? Mr Good guy?
> Is he playing the game to a degree?
> 
> (And no I dont mean Alicia)


I don't think he's like other celebrities who actively seeks out charities to support, but I think he doesn't turn down anyone who approaches him and asks for his support. This is not the first time he has done it. In 2012 or 2013, he also supported a fund-raising for Lily Mae Morrison, a 4 year old girl suffering from a rare and aggressive form of cancer of the nervous system.
pinterest.com/pin/386887424210901175/


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I don't think he's like other celebrities who actively seeks out charities to support, but I think he doesn't turn down anyone who approaches him and asks for his support. This is not the first time he has done it. In 2012 or 2013, he also supported a fund-raising for Lily Mae Morrison, a 4 year old girl suffering from a rare and aggressive form of cancer of the nervous system.
> pinterest.com/pin/386887424210901175/



I didn't know about this one, cool  Again, he does it for the cause, of course. But this one right now, with his own company publicizing it too, it's pretty big and people will see he cares, which is good for his image too. I, for instance, had no idea he would do that, his image changed a bit now that I'm aware of this. And I'm sure many of his fans didn't know about his previous actions either. Nice PR move and many people have already helped, it will easily reach its goal!


----------



## bhb2014

Dead. 



> I FOUND MY FASSY
> arrows.and.bullets#michaelfassbender #fassy #stevejobs #ithinkthatswhatitscalled #myhusband



https://instagram.com/p/75-kqcopAG/


----------



## Morgane

miss clare said:


> *I don't think he's like other celebrities who actively seeks out charities to support, but I think he doesn't turn down anyone who approaches him and asks for his support. *This is not the first time he has done it. In 2012 or 2013, he also supported a fund-raising for Lily Mae Morrison, a 4 year old girl suffering from a rare and aggressive form of cancer of the nervous system.
> pinterest.com/pin/386887424210901175/


It's basically  what I was saying.Thanks for sharing that story,I didn't know it. 



bhb2014 said:


> *Nobody here is saying Michael did this only for PR reasons*. But he knows that doing this and publicizing it will enhance his public image, right on time for awards season. Right thing on the right time, that's it. Good PR.
> 
> Of course he's doing it because he's a good person many celebs do things like that or even better  I think it's awesome what he's doing, especially for the general audience see he isn't a rake about town who only cares about dating co-stars and partying like recent tabloids said. He's a nice guy, he cares about people around him.


I was actually talking about the beer... Of course supporting a charity,more or less important,is a good thing for his public image.


----------



## Morgane

Elle mag,Bruce Weber photoshoots:


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> It's basically  what I was saying.Thanks for sharing it,I didn't know that story.
> 
> 
> I was actually talking about the beer... Of course supporting a charity,more or less important,is a good thing for his public image.



Giving beer, whisky or anything that is cool for the crew of a film is actually amazing for his image too  But the guy posted it because he wanted to, nobody was forcing him to. It just came out on the same week of his split, Times article and the charity thing. Which was perfect actually.

I was thinking here: can you imagine if Michael eventually wins the Oscar? Leo turned down his role, poor thing. I mean, headline "Leonardo Dicaprio loses the Oscar to Michael Fassbender, for a role he had turned down. Is he meant to never win the Oscar?" LOL


----------



## gingerglory

even the outtakes are amazing. Bruce Weber really gets him. Thank you Morgane for posting.

ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/6f46c8c9gw1ewaz4a81clg20kn0hj7wj.gif
ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/6f46c8c9gw1ewaz2q8xhwg20eu0gdhdy.gif


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs would be proud =) he never looked so hot!


----------



## Katespadegurl

miss clare said:


> I don't think he's like other celebrities who actively seeks out charities to support, but I think he doesn't turn down anyone who approaches him and asks for his support. This is not the first time he has done it. In 2012 or 2013, he also supported a fund-raising for Lily Mae Morrison, a 4 year old girl suffering from a rare and aggressive form of cancer of the nervous system.
> pinterest.com/pin/386887424210901175/



Yeah, he's donated before. He ain't Brangelina, but I guess when someone approaches him with a good charity to donate to, he's happy to do so. I remember reading an article that he auctioned off his suit to donate to an anti-slavery organization after he did 12YAS, I believe.


----------



## bhb2014

New image from Macbeth.

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com


----------



## bhb2014

Ok, now I believe they are officially over. I will just ignore the "both have always avoided talking about each other in interviews". He did, she didn't. But who cares? They are done, as me and others knew it would happen anytime soon, his relationships won't last until he doesn't stop doing one movie after the other.

http://m.independent.ie/style/celeb...-since-michael-fassbender-split-31548075.html


----------



## BadAzzBish

bhb2014 said:


> Ok, now I believe they are officially over. I will just ignore the "both have always avoided talking about each other in interviews". He did, she didn't. But who cares? They are done, as me and others knew it would happen anytime soon, his relationships won't last until he doesn't stop doing one movie after the other.
> 
> http://m.independent.ie/style/celeb...-since-michael-fassbender-split-31548075.html



Well if they haven't broken up and start showing up to industry events together in the coming months then it will prove that the relationship is purely PR. Sad that his personal life has become tabloid fodder.


----------



## bhb2014

BadAzzBish said:


> Well if they haven't broken up and start showing up to industry events together in the coming months then it will prove that the relationship is purely PR. Sad that his personal life has become tabloid fodder.



It would be just stupid to put the word out about their split, make everyone talk about it and then appear together again. I don't think their teams are that dumb. They're over. Now I'm waiting to see who will be his next girlfriend...  Let's see who'll be cast in Prometheus 2 and The Snowman. Kidding, I hope he enjoys his single life to focus more on AC and on his campaign. Everything is just perfect right now, I'm very happy for him.


----------



## Reborn

They were /are in a relationship, but his whole image will become increasingly  "Hollywood", just watch.
The signs are there and have crept up slowly for some time.
Sad though.


----------



## baewatch

Just in the door from the premiere. 
This is certainly a great adaptation of Macbeth! 
They done an excellent job portraying the time period that Macbeth is set in.
MF looks gorgeous in the film  
Q&A was interesting, people asked a few questions about Michael.

 Jack said they drank a lot of whiskey in Scotland. 
"After that ending, There could be a sequel" Jack said as though he had just watched the film for the first time
Also said a good bit was cut from the film 
Said he will lock forward to working with Justin and Michael again in the future.

At the drinks reception after I was chatting to Jack's grandmother and she couldn't stop telling me how proud she was of her grandson  

I hope you all enjoy it when you go to see it! 

Will upload some media in a few hours


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Just in the door from the premiere.
> This is certainly a great adaptation of Macbeth!
> They done an excellent job portraying the time period that Macbeth is set in.
> MF looks gorgeous in the film
> Q&A was interesting, people asked a few questions about Michael.
> 
> Jack said they drank a lot of whiskey in Scotland.
> "After that ending, There could be a sequel" Jack said as though he had just watched the film for the first time
> Also said a good bit was cut from the film
> Said he will lock forward to working with Justin and Michael again in the future.
> 
> At the drinks reception after I was chatting to Jack's grandmother and she couldn't stop telling me how proud she was of her grandson
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it when you go to see it!
> 
> Will upload some media in a few hours



Awesome! Tell us more! How was the film? Performances? Cinematography?


----------



## bhb2014

Reborn said:


> They were /are in a relationship, but his whole image will become increasingly  "Hollywood", just watch.
> The signs are there and have crept up slowly for some time.
> Sad though.



They were =)


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> *It would be just stupid to put the word out about their split, make everyone talk about it and then appear together again. I don't think their teams are that dumb.* They're over. Now I'm waiting to see who will be his next girlfriend...  Let's see who'll be cast in Prometheus 2 and The Snowman. Kidding, I hope he enjoys his single life to focus more on AC and on his campaign. Everything is just perfect right now, I'm very happy for him.


I'm happy to read this... because yesterday you were saying that the US mag story was a PR move for their next "staged PDAs"... 
The only reason for a PR plant is shutting down rumors and stories,inevitable with their upcoming premieres and interviews. 



baewatch said:


> Just in the door from the premiere.
> This is certainly a great adaptation of Macbeth!
> They done an excellent job portraying the time period that Macbeth is set in.
> MF looks gorgeous in the film
> Q&A was interesting, people asked a few questions about Michael.
> 
> Jack said they drank a lot of whiskey in Scotland.
> "After that ending, There could be a sequel" Jack said as though he had just watched the film for the first time
> Also said a good bit was cut from the film
> Said he will lock forward to working with Justin and Michael again in the future.
> 
> At the drinks reception after I was chatting to Jack's grandmother and she couldn't stop telling me how proud she was of her grandson
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it when you go to see it!
> 
> Will upload some media in a few hours


I'm happy that you like it!  What do you think about the sound mix and their line delivery? 

http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homepage/showbiz/6654512/Reynor-on-Fassbender-Hes-an-icon.html


> "He's such a great guy and he's made all the right decisions with his career, he's an icon for young actors"


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I'm happy to read this... because yesterday you were saying that the US mag story was a PR move for their next "staged PDAs"...
> The only reason for a PR plant is shutting down rumors and stories,inevitable with their upcoming premieres and interviews.
> 
> 
> I'm happy that you like it!  What do you think about the sound mix and their line delivery?
> 
> http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homepage/showbiz/6654512/Reynor-on-Fassbender-Hes-an-icon.html



Yeah, people change their minds or is it forbidden?  It would just be stupid to plant a huge lie like that and then appear together just to be on the spotlight, doesn't make any sense. I was just worried about GossipCop, LOL It would really hurt his image for playing with the press and his fans.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> even the outtakes are amazing.* Bruce Weber really gets him. *Thank you Morgane for posting.
> 
> ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/6f46c8c9gw1ewaz4a81clg20kn0hj7wj.gif
> ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/6f46c8c9gw1ewaz2q8xhwg20eu0gdhdy.gif



 My favorite photoshoot with Bruce Weber is probably the one with Harriet Walter for Vogue:


----------



## gingerglory

Yes, the one with Harriet Walter also one of my faves.

HBO aired First Look: Steve Jobs. I think it's behind the scenes. Looks awesome! Hopefully we can see it online soon. 

Thanks eserei27@Tumblr for taking pics.

http://eserei27.tumblr.com/post/129684273056/here-have-some-really-bad-pictures-of-michael


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Yes, the one with Harriet Walter also one of my faves.
> 
> HBO aired First Look: Steve Jobs. I think it's behind the scenes. Looks awesome! Hopefully we can see it online soon.
> 
> Thanks eserei27@Tumblr for taking pics.
> 
> http://eserei27.tumblr.com/post/129684273056/here-have-some-really-bad-pictures-of-michael



Cool, thanks! Universal is really making a huge campaign for this so is the cast. IMO Michael might campaign as hard as he did for Shame but this time it's almost impossible for him to lose the nod


----------



## twiddlebird

It's already on HBO Go if you have a login. Just watched it. Great!


----------



## bhb2014

Awesome! Thanks! Loved the last pic, so ginger!

New stills from Macbeth.

http://www.shortlist.com/entertainment/films/exclusive-new-images-of-macbeth


----------



## mchris55

baewatch said:


> Just in the door from the premiere.
> This is certainly a great adaptation of Macbeth!
> They done an excellent job portraying the time period that Macbeth is set in.
> MF looks gorgeous in the film
> Q&A was interesting, people asked a few questions about Michael.
> 
> Jack said they drank a lot of whiskey in Scotland.
> "After that ending, There could be a sequel" Jack said as though he had just watched the film for the first time
> Also said a good bit was cut from the film
> Said he will lock forward to working with Justin and Michael again in the future.
> 
> At the drinks reception after I was chatting to Jack's grandmother and she couldn't stop telling me how proud she was of her grandson
> 
> I hope you all enjoy it when you go to see it!
> 
> Will upload some media in a few hours



Awesome! It sounds like you had a great time. Thanks for taking the time to tell us your thoughts.

I saw the First Look. The film looks fantastic. They showed clips of the film interspersed with interviews. MF certainly did not give a one note performance. Leo half-dead, trudging through the forest with no dialogue will certainly have his work cut out for him.


----------



## baewatch

Morgane said:


> I'm happy that you like it!  What do you think about the sound mix and their line delivery?



The sounds were so realistic. Including the gory bits too!! ..the blood..the dagger... 

Line delivery was good, I kinda tuned in and out sometimes because I'm not used to reading or listening to Shakespeares work. 
Would have to see it a second time to appreciate it more


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> Awesome! Tell us more! How was the film? Performances? Cinematography?



Michael and Marion compliment each other very well in the film. Cinematography was excellent! Jack said there was No CGI...apart from red smoke effects


----------



## baewatch

mchris55 said:


> Awesome! It sounds like you had a great time. Thanks for taking the time to tell us your thoughts.
> 
> I saw the First Look. The film looks fantastic.



Your Welcome 

Class, that must of been interesting!


-------------------------
http://postimg.org/image/ix17f6vkf/

http://postimg.org/image/wyvtsu1bp/

2 pics I took last night..best out of about 15 

1. Q&A
2. Drinks Reception ...chatted to an Actor who went to see Michael's production of Reservoir Dogs in Kerry years ago. He also kept pointing to the projection of Michael on the wall and talking about him a lot... which I had no problem with! haha
I swear I'm good at taking pictures! & My camera wouldn't focus at all last night


----------



## mchris55

No, the First Look I was talking about was HBO's First Look on Jobs, haha.
I WISH I could see Macbeth, lol.


----------



## gingerglory

Just watched HBO's First Look! It's fantastic! It's behind the scenes with clips from the movie and cast interviews. Audiences will get much better sense about the movie. The score is wonderful. Michael looks great as always. I'm very excited about the movie. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Michael and Marion compliment each other very well in the film. Cinematography was excellent! Jack said there was No CGI...apart from red smoke effects



Thank you so much! I am glad you had such a good time over there. Jack seems to be a darling!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Awesome! It sounds like you had a great time. Thanks for taking the time to tell us your thoughts.
> 
> I saw the First Look. The film looks fantastic. They showed clips of the film interspersed with interviews. MF certainly did not give a one note performance. Leo half-dead, trudging through the forest with no dialogue will certainly have his work cut out for him.



Cool! Michael seems to be amazing as be always is! I am curious to see hos chemistry with Kate =)

Yeah, Leo will win, it's about time.


----------



## mchris55

I'm not in the Leo camp (nothing against him,
he's one of my favorites). I think Fassbender is going to give him a run for his money.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I'm not in the Leo camp (nothing against him
> he's one of my favorites). I think Fassbender is going to give him a run for his money.



I'm always on his camp  Kidding but The Revenant trailer is marvelous and he seems just perfect. It's all about performance just like Jobs but I think this time AMPAS will finally award him. Best actor race is extremely strong but, at this very moment, it's a dispute between Leo and Michael. And both will campaign hard for it, Michael already started his so as Universal and the cast. Leo is already planning future events too, it will be interesting.

But you know, last year, Cumberbatch was the front-runner for a while, same for TIG, and both lost. Many things change along the way, maybe another actor might show up and become a huge contender.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael looks so cute with makeup on his face


----------



## Lou9

HA! Woman in this "Do you believe in love at first sight?" video for time says she didn't until she saw Michael in the Macbeth trailer!


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> It's already on HBO Go if you have a login. Just watched it. Great!


 I love these pics


----------



## bhb2014

LOL  Loved the girl's comment!

Irish Examiner gave Macbeth 4/5 

http://www.irishexaminer.com/technow/movies/macbeth-review-355440.html


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> HA! Woman in this "Do you believe in love at first sight?" video for time says she didn't until she saw Michael in the Macbeth trailer!



Damn! Harvey, see what you missed!


----------



## gingerglory

> It looks like Ridley Scott has a plan for the &#8220;Prometheus&#8221; movies &#8212; and it will require a handful of installments instead of one film.
> 
> In an interview with German site FilmFutter.com, Scott talked about how the sequel, which is expected to start filming in February with Noomi Rapace and Michael Fassbender returning, will look and also said the story would require more than one film to explain how the &#8220;Alien&#8221; universe came to be.
> 
> &#8220;It won&#8217;t be in the next one,&#8221; Scott told the site. &#8220;It will be in the one after this one or maybe even a fourth film before we get back into the Alien franchise.&#8221;



http://variety.com/2015/film/news/prometheus-sequels-ridley-scott-1201600789/


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> LOL  Loved the girl's comment!
> 
> Irish Examiner gave Macbeth 4/5
> 
> http://www.irishexaminer.com/technow/movies/macbeth-review-355440.html



Not exactly the most ringing endorsement. Even an Irishman couldn't understand the accents? To be honest, this is probably why Harvey isn't making a huge push (although he still shouldn't have bought it if he didn't actually believe in it).


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Not exactly the most ringing endorsement. Even an Irishman couldn't understand the accents? To be honest, this is probably why Harvey isn't making a huge push (although he still shouldn't have bought it if he didn't actually believe in it).



Nothing is perfect. Macbeth has a few issues just like Steve Jobs does or 12YAS and Frank did. Critics always find a way to mention something negative about a film, it's almost impossible to see a review 100% positive. But if you read again what IE said, it might have been a problem but not a big one.



> I have to admit that the combination of Shakespeare&#8217;s dense dialogue with some thick Scottish accents made some exchanges difficult to decipher *but the broad strokes of his vigorous version of the tale mean that the story is never difficult to follow.*



So yeah, I'm very pleased with this 4/5 review. It's Shakespeare, make an adaptation as praised as this one is pretty hard. A 94% rating is amazing 

Harvey is already screening it in three festivals next month, by then he'll have an idea about what to do with it for good. Script is an issue? Yeah but won't be a problem for acting and tech aspects.

EDIT: Harvey isn't treating the film like crap because of accents, he's doing it because he has his darlings already: Carol and Hateful Eight. In the past few years (and this is something MANY critics complain about him) he has been buying too many films, some by impulse, like About Ray, and when awards season comes he doesn't know what to do. And some recent examples show how much he chose the wrong ones to campaign for.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/prometheus-sequels-ridley-scott-1201600789/



This is cool but hold on Scott! Who said that we'll have another film or two films after P2?


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> This is cool but hold on Scott! Who said that we'll have another film or two films after P2?



Everyone wants a franchise.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Everyone wants a franchise.



Wanting isn't enough, it has to make money. Who said that P2 will? The first one was a modest success. It was saved by foreign box office and it only doubled the budget considering the high promotion costs besides the 130M budget.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Wanting isn't enough, it has to make money. Who said that P2 will? The first one was a modest success. It was saved by foreign box office and it only doubled the budget considering the high promotion costs besides the 130M budget.



I agree, but unfortunately, that is the nature of the business right now. It is also why standalone original stories are not being made as often as they should.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I agree, but unfortunately, that is the nature of the business right now. It is also why standalone original stories are not being made as often as they should.



I agree. I wish quality could define if a sequel would be made or not bit it has to make money. I loved Dredd, for instance, or American Ultra. Both flopped, no sequels. 

Prometheus is beloved by fans in general and the gross was enough to have a sequel. Not a hit but it doubled the budget+marketing. But if P2 doesn't have a nice BO there won't be sequels. Better wait before saying there will be other two movies. This happened with F4 LOL They dated the sequel and it won't happen.


----------



## mollie12

Is there a lot of Winslet in that HBO Jobs feature?  I wish we could get that online. 

I know a lot of people think MF looks better with shorter hair now that his hairline is receding, but I think he looks gorgeous in those screencaps.  Like he hasn't looked that good since 2011.  And the glasses are super hot.


----------



## bhb2014

I hate his long hair, I hate his pics from April. With beard he was better though, like in those portraits for Slow West. But I always preferred him with short hair, young or now, no issues with hairline =)

I think my favorite year for him was 2012, when he shot Malick, 12YAS and Counselor. He was sooooo hot. He's fine this year but his peak for me is 2012, 35 years old.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Is there a lot of Winslet in that HBO Jobs feature?



There are quite a lot. She was equally featured in the interviews with other cast and crew members. She was in the behind scenes b/w photos with Michael, obviously they rehearsed together. As always, she speaks highly about Michael. In the actual clips from movies, she's almost always by Steve's side in backstage scenes.


----------



## bhb2014

This makes me sad and surprised :cry: And worried about AC.



> Not every film was so lucky. MacBeth, an adaptation of Shakespeares Scottish Play with Marion Cottilard and Michael Fassbender, saw it score plunge 23.5% when its stars were listed alongside the film.





> Nor was MacBeth, the only time Fassbender fell flat with fans. Interest in Steve Jobsdipped 7.9% when the Oscar-nominees casting as the Apple founder was mentioned alongside the films plot description.



http://variety.com/2015/film/news/s...hunger-games-mockingjay-box-office-1201600785


----------



## gingerglory

I'm not surprised. His taste/projects are always not that mainstream. Besides, he is a chameleon and always completely disappears in the characters. Common moviegoers cannot match his face with his name. I highly doubt they would realize the guy who played David8 is the same guy who played Magneto or the guy in 12 yrs. Only cinephiles are familiar with his name and his face. Instead of dropping his name, if they just tell these people, it's the guy played Magneto who would play Macbeth and Jobs, I bet the result would be a little different. At least that's what happened when I told my friends who were watching Jobs trailer and didn't realize he was the same guy played Magneto until I pointed it out and they were all of sudden interested in seeing the movie.

That been said, I'm a bit of nervous, especially about AC.


----------



## bhb2014

This is true. Among film lovers he is very popular but among the general audience his name isn't big enough to be recognized by people. I have also had to do what you did to make friends remember who he is. Actually, every single time I talk about him I just say "it's the guy who plays Magneto" and everyone is like "ooooh cool, he's amazing!" LOL

But that concerns me about box office when it comes to Macbeth, Jobs and then AC next year. He's leading and all these films will have wide releases around the world. I hope people can remember his face by his name in the future, it helps selling. I am sure that after this year his name will be much stronger =)


----------



## baewatch

Sorry if this is a repost! 

3 fan pictures in France

2 here:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...86972292753.2152576.1213555590&type=3&theater

1 here:
https://www.facebook.com/MichaelFas...834.1440040132937023/1629154050692296/?type=3


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Sorry if this is a repost!
> 
> 3 fan pictures in France
> 
> 2 here:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...86972292753.2152576.1213555590&type=3&theater
> 
> 1 here:
> https://www.facebook.com/MichaelFas...834.1440040132937023/1629154050692296/?type=3



No problem, those pics were cute! =)

A fan posted the HBO special. Michael really got the mannerisms of Jobs, teasers can really play with us  Kate is so getting a nod! Her character is the most likeable of the script, it will certainly please AMPAS. Mara will have a hard time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZX8OwFVBtw&feature=youtu.be

EDIT: Prometheus sequel will be called Alien: Paradise Lost.


----------



## mollie12

> Weisz has several highly anticipated projects in the pipeline including the Michael Fassbender-Alicia Vikander drama The Light Between Oceans, directed by Derek Cianfrance. That project has spectacular buzz attached to it, with many who have seen working cuts of the film &#8212; officially still in post &#8212; proclaiming it one of the most powerful and emotional dramas they have seen in years.



http://deadline.com/2015/09/rachel-...ie-roger-mitchell-fox-searchlight-1201548409/


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> http://deadline.com/2015/09/rachel-...ie-roger-mitchell-fox-searchlight-1201548409/





Next year, I hope.  Perhaps Cannes?


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> http://deadline.com/2015/09/rachel-...ie-roger-mitchell-fox-searchlight-1201548409/



Where did this come from? LOL there's no buzz for this film so far. I remember an event that showed a footage but no buzz at all. Anyway, if this is true, good to know people are enjoying it, the film will need raves to attract the audience.

I think we'll have a Berlin or Cannes premiere. I know Michael and AV are professionals but has he ever promoted a movie after splitting his co-star? It will still be weird for me


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Where did this come from? LOL there's no buzz for this film so far. I remember an event that showed a footage but no buzz at all. Anyway, if this is true, good to know people are enjoying it, the film will need raves to attract the audience.
> 
> I think we'll have a Berlin or Cannes premiere. I know Michael and AV are professionals but has he ever promoted a movie after splitting his co-star? It will still be weird for me



Jesus.  Buzz WITHIN the industry.  Do you seriously think that people who work at production companies, studios, and distribution companies actually tweet their reactions to work?  They discuss it in private e-mails/telephone calls and occasionally let things slip to trade journalists when they think the time is right.  And no, the footage didn't create much "buzz" because it was presented at European cinemacon, an event attended mostly by distributors and just a few journalists allowed in (and who frequently are not allowed to write about the films in great detail).


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> http://deadline.com/2015/09/rachel-...ie-roger-mitchell-fox-searchlight-1201548409/



Wonderful! I enjoyed the book, even though I almost throw it out while reading the last part. Michael's role in this movie is very different from his previous parts. Really looking forward to it. It could be go to Cannes next year.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Jesus.  Buzz WITHIN the industry.  Do you seriously think that people who work at production companies, studios, and distribution companies actually tweet their reactions to work?  They discuss it in private e-mails/telephone calls and occasionally let things slip to trade journalists when they think the time is right.  And no, the footage didn't create much "buzz" because it was presented at European cinemacon, an event attended mostly by distributors and just a few journalists allowed in (and who frequently are not allowed to write about the films in great detail).



Jesus! You don't have to tweet to know a movie has buzz or not LOL You see that by reading movies forums and articles. This is the first time I read something exciting about it one year after it started shooting. Saying that TLBO has a lot of buzz when most people in the world have no idea this film exists is totally exaggerated (this film is small and leading actors aren't huge in HW, so no, the "industry" isn't crazy about it, a few people might though). 

And coming from a PR driven article about Weisz's new films, I get why they used the extra adjectives about it. It's common to see this, although all the other articles about it only mentioned TLBO, nothing about the "huge" buzz.

I agree about CineEurope, there was nothing amazing about any film presented =) In 2016 the film will get major buzz when it premieres at Berlin or Cannes.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cineeurope-steven-spielberg-talks-bfg-804202


----------



## bhb2014

Old pic 

https://instagram.com/p/8BNx80k5BM/


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> This is true. Among film lovers he is very popular but among the general audience his name isn't big enough to be recognized by people. I have also had to do what you did to make friends remember who he is. Actually, every single time I talk about him I just say "it's the guy who plays Magneto" and everyone is like "ooooh cool, he's amazing!" LOL


 
Agreed! When I told my mom that I went to the Macbeth premiere. Saying "That Irish actor MF is in it" (thinking she didn't really know of him) 
To my surprise she replied with "Any film is good with him in it!"


----------



## Lou9

According to the editor of Collider, due to filming, Michael isn't supposed to be at the press day for Steve Jobs that he's attending in London today.

But I thought he was scheduled to attend a showing with Boyle and other members of the cast this weekend. (Is that for BAFTA?)

And of course he has the red carpet for Macbeth on Sunday.

Strange.


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Agreed! When I told my mom that I went to the Macbeth premiere. Saying "That Irish actor MF is in it" (thinking she didn't really know of him)
> To my surprise she replied with "Any film is good with him in it!"



Ooh your mom is the best! =) mine would say "Who?" LOL 

Michael would do a radio interview tomorrow for BBC. Probably to talk about Macbeth and Jobs!

https://mobile.twitter.com/edibow/status/647151766371454977


----------



## Lou9

Five star review from the Radio Times; calls Michael's performance "award worthy."


----------



## Lou9

Michael in Malta?


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Michael in Malta?



OMG his beard is huge!  Macbeth's and 12YAS's feelings. He looks great!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Five star review from the Radio Times; calls Michael's performance "award worthy."



He won't win anything with Macbeth but this film will certainly push his Jobs' campaign  Just like Truth will push Blanchett's campaign for Carol.


----------



## Lou9

Guardian profile (not an interview).

For some reason, it insists on calling Assassins' Creed 'Creed,' which, with the upcoming boxing movie "Creed," is really confusing.

Overall, largely positive (although it of course has to allude to his personal life), but includes the following line: "Can Fassbender go on to secure an Oscar nomination for Steve Jobs? It seems possible, if not likely."  And then alludes to an outside chance at a double nomination, which is, in fact, impossible under Academy rules from what I understand.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Guardian profile (not an interview).
> 
> For some reason, it insists on calling Assassins' Creed 'Creed,' which, with the upcoming boxing movie "Creed," is really confusing.
> 
> Overall, largely positive (although it of course has to allude to his personal life), but includes the following line: "Can Fassbender go on to secure an Oscar nomination for Steve Jobs? It seems possible, if not likely."  And then alludes to an outside chance at a double nomination, which is, in fact, impossible under Academy rules from what I understand.



The article wrote AC several times, I think the journalist just shortened to Creed later. But it can be confused with Jordan's film if someone reads if out of context.

Double nod LOL he could get a double nod if one of the roles was supporting. The same actor can't get two nods in the same category, come on Guardian! 

The "Don Juan" image is still there and it always will, he's handsome and hot and he's not well-known for having long and stable relationships. When he had those he wasn't as near as famous as he is today. So I'm fine with it.


----------



## Lou9

bhb2014 said:


> The article wrote AC several times, I think the journalist just shortened to Creed later. But it can be confused with Jordan's film if someone reads if out of context.
> 
> Double nod LOL he could get a double nod if one of the roles was supporting. The same actor can't get two nods in the same category, come on Guardian!
> 
> The "Don Juan" image is still there and it always will, he's handsome and hot and he's not well-known for having long and stable relationships. When he had those he wasn't as near as famous as he is today. So I'm fine with it.


It uses "Creed" in the subtitle, which is where the confusion sets in.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> It uses "Creed" in the subtitle, which is where the confusion sets in.



Actually, there's the title and this:



> His three forthcoming films  Assassins Creed, Macbeth and Steve Jobs  function as a sort of cross-section of where the extraordinarily diverse actor now finds himself



And then:



> Hes hard at work on his next one, Assassins Creed, a film version of the barnstorming video game.





> With his Macbeth director Justin Kurzel installed too, Assassins Creed just might be the film to finally crack the game-to-screen transfer.



After those he mentions Creed:



> However, the three films  Creed, Macbeth and Steve Jobs  function as a sort of cross-section of where Fassbender


----------



## Lou9

They changed the subtitle, I promise.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Lou9 said:


> Michael in Malta?



Looking all of his ginger years. 

Homeboy needs to moisturize and invest in regular facials or something. He's not even 40!


----------



## Lou9

10/10 Review of Steve Jobs from ComingSoon.net



> Fassbender loses himself into the role in a way we&#8217;ve only seen from the greatest of actors including the many who have deservedly won Oscars doing so. If there&#8217;s anyone who doubts Fassbender as an actor at this point in his career, seeing him play a famous person in such a capacity should silence them forever.


----------



## twiddlebird

Ms Kiah said:


> Looking all of his ginger years.
> 
> Homeboy needs to moisturize and invest in regular facials or something. He's not even 40!



Agree. His hair is growing out as well. It's hard to tell if his color is due to sun, heat, or alcohol. He looks like he's on shore leave after being out at sea for awhile. 

Hopefully he'll be well groomed by the weekend.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Five star review from the Radio Times; calls Michael's performance "award worthy."





Lou9 said:


> Guardian profile (not an interview).
> 
> For some reason, it insists on calling Assassins' Creed 'Creed,' which, with the upcoming boxing movie "Creed," is really confusing.
> 
> Overall, largely positive (although it of course has to allude to his personal life), but includes the following line: "Can Fassbender go on to secure an Oscar nomination for Steve Jobs? It seems possible, if not likely."  And then alludes to an outside chance at a double nomination, which is, in fact, impossible under Academy rules from what I understand.


Yes,very positive profile. I'm sure they will interview him when Steve Jobs will be released in UK.

This person raises interesting points about the overall accessibility and  the approach to Lady Macbeth's character:
https://www.reddit.com/r/flicks/comments/3l5ygv/some_thoughts_on_justin_kurzels_macbeth/

Interview with Kurzel:
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...r-justin-kurzel-australian-film-maker-snowtow


----------



## gingerglory

Michael always is very sweet with kids. This one is from Macbeth. Amber Rissmann plays a witch girl.



> He was the fun guy at the wrap party and loaned her a hot-water bottle when it got cold on set.
> 
> Amber said: &#8220;It was really exciting &#8211; it was fun and they treated me very well. Michael was friendly and I remember one night we had a party and he gave all of us piggy backs.&#8221;





> While on set, Amber compiled a memory book for the stars to sign and Fassbender wrote about looking forward to sampling her witches&#8217; brew and signed off, &#8220;Love Michael&#8221;.
> 
> After filming, she was also given a memento of a coin from the props department, which in one scene she pulls from Fassbender&#8217;s jacket.



http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/entertainment/macbeth-scots-schoolgirl-reveals-wasnt-6516576


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Next year, I hope.  Perhaps Cannes?


If it's an awards vehicle,it makes  sense to wait for Cannes or Venice.



Lou9 said:


> 10/10 Review of Steve Jobs from ComingSoon.net


If there's anyone who doubts Fassbender as Steve Jobs.. 


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/aaron-sorkin-tim-cook-youve-827284


> Aaron Sorkin has lashed out at Apple CEO Tim Cook's recent assertion that filmmakers were being "opportunistic" in making films about the late tech titan Steve Jobs.
> 
> Speaking to The Hollywood Reporter during a press junket roundtable for Universal's Danny Boyle-directed Steve Jobs in London, the writer claimed that he and those working at the top of the project had taken pay cuts to get it made.
> 
> "Nobody did this movie to get rich," he said. "Secondly, Tim Cook should really see the movie before he decides what it is."
> But Sorkin's most stinging retort was reserved for last.
> 
> "Third, if you've got a factory full of children in China assembling phones for 17 cents an hour you've got a lot of nerve calling someone else opportunistic."


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Michael always is very sweet with kids. This one is from Macbeth. Amber Rissmann plays a witch girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/entertainment/macbeth-scots-schoolgirl-reveals-wasnt-6516576


This is very cute.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> They changed the subtitle, I promise.



Oh I believe in you =)

I still don't like Michael as Jobs but that's a very personal thing so I am happy critics are loving his performance. I hope it becomes a hit at the box office! Critics already love Michael so if Jobs is huge he will get even more great roles like that and produces will take him more seriously.

I won't comment about Sorkin, he should just be quiet and let the campaign for Jobs keep its good track. What he said was nonsense. He didn't do the film to make money? LOL he criticizes Cook for something that Jobs also did? And then he wrote a movie glorifying this man? 

I love the girl's story! Their pic is the cutest! Nice to hear her words about him. Her.mother also praised Marion.


----------



## Lou9

Michael (and the cast) doing press for Steve Jobs


----------



## bhb2014

Awesome! At the radio today!


----------



## mchris55

Look at Kate reminding the Academy of what an attractive woman she is. Let the games begin!!


----------



## bhb2014

Kate is a master in campaigning! She's already helping Michael a lot LOL but good to see him campaigning already, the next few months will be quite intense. I wanna see him with Kate in video, they seem to have bonded pretty well =)


----------



## Oldsoul

I guess I will be first. LOL! I was wrong. I am eating crow and it does not taste so bad.LOL


----------



## fashionm

He's still with Alicia, a girl posted on instagram a photo of them together today in London


----------



## twiddlebird

PR. Nothing but a PR trick. I thought he was above that crap. I guess not. So disappointed.


----------



## aerissse

I'm done with this ****.


----------



## twiddlebird

aerissse said:


> I'm done with this ****.



Me too. I was looking forward to seeing him in Steve Jobs, and now I'll just see a PR whore onscreen instead if I see it - not Fassy. He's as bad a famewhore as she is.

I might see those movies on Netflix or something, but I'm not handing my money over to PR famewhore BS.


----------



## Katespadegurl

I am literally so confused. Maybe this is like God telling me to focus on my studies, forget about Fassy. LMAO


----------



## twiddlebird

Katespadegurl said:


> I am literally so confused. Maybe this is like God telling me to focus on my studies, forget about Fassy. LMAO



So true! I'm deleting all my regularly checked Fassy tabs, because there are other things that I need to focus on. Fassy has been a distraction to me. Time to move on, and get away from famewhores who only want my money.

I don't have time for famewhores.

Oh, Fassy. Your PR fu&*kery is such a disappointment!


----------



## bhb2014

Congratulations Michael. You're another famehoe like Cooper, in a PR relationship. You really surprised me. I'm out. Good luck with your Oscar (that you will lose and I can't wait to see your crap face next to Weinstein girl when you both lose). I'm done. When you become a serious actor again, without this PR games, I'll think about being a fan again. Til then, you just lost a fan and probably many others.


----------



## aerissse

If he wants to be recognized by his peers why all this ****? It's laughable.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Congratulations Michael. You're another famehoe like Cooper, in a PR relationship. You really surprised me. I'm out. Good luck with your Oscar (that you will lose and I can't wait to see your crap face next to Weinstein girl when you both lose). I'm done. When you become a serious actor again, without this PR games, I'll think about being a fan again. Til then, you just lost a fan and probably many others.



I feel you on this one.

I know that her stans are going to come back in here, so before they show up I'll share some thoughts:

AV has been throwing Michael's name around since the beginning of the year, at every given turn possible. She's been using him for attention.

They may really have a relationship - but how they feel for each other DOES NOT MATTER. Whether or not they have affection for each other isn't the point.

The point is they are both purposely yanking the chain of on/off for PUBLICITY GAIN.  When they put out the US Weekly article, it got more media coverage than their relationship has ever had. They wanted to get into the papers, to get their name out there.

Now, they're going to try to get into the papers again to say "We're together". Chain yanking, pure and simple, to get their name in print. That, my friends, is the definition of whoring your personal life out for gain. Famewhore. Now we have FamewhoreFassy.


----------



## gingerglory

BBC Radio 2 interview with Edith Bowman. His part starts around 1:16:00. Great interview. He also sang  Frank's most likable song...ever a bit. Very cute. Also talked about AC filming.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06bgk60#play


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I feel you on this one.
> 
> I know that her stans are going to come back in here, so before they show up I'll share some thoughts:
> 
> AV has been throwing Michael's name around since the beginning of the year, at every given turn possible. She's been using him for attention.
> 
> They may really have a relationship - but how they feel for each other DOES NOT MATTER. Whether or not they have affection for each other isn't the point.
> 
> The point is they are both purposely yanking the chain of on/off for PUBLICITY GAIN.  When they put out the US Weekly article, it got more media coverage than their relationship has ever had. They wanted to get into the papers, to get their name out there.
> 
> Now, they're going to try to get into the papers again to say "We're together". Chain yanking, pure and simple, to get their name in print. That, my friends, is the definition of whoring your personal life out for gain. Famewhore. Now we have FamewhoreFassy.



I couldn't care less. I'm done after this stupid PR move. Michael completely surprised me and in a negative way. I can't even look at his face right now. He had sex with her just like be had sex with other co-stars and the crew of 300. This fling has been PR for months. Good luck to them and to Weinstein. I will actually laugh when they lose in February. Because they will, except for Harvey, who will probably win with Carol and Hateful Eight. Send me a PM if you will, I won't comment in here anymore.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/aaron-sorkin-tim-cook-youve-827284



And now he appologized lol



> "You know what, I think that Tim Cook and I probably both went a little too far," he told E! News exclusively. "And I apologize to Tim Cook. I hope when he sees the movie, he enjoys it as much as I enjoy his products."



http://www.eonline.com/news/700364/...after-slamming-him-over-opportunistic-remarks

Sorkin really needs to wait a min before open his month otherwise there will be many apologies to come.


----------



## sweetpatootie

Hello! I'm new to this forum. My first post here. I'm very excited about Michael's two new movies Steve Jobs and Macbeth coming out in the next few months. He's an exceptional actor... as talented as the best screen actors ever - Marlon Brando, Paul Newman, Robert deNiro, Daniel Day Lewis, etc. The future is very bright for him.


----------



## sweetpatootie

gingerglory said:


> BBC Radio 2 interview with Edith Bowman. His part starts around 1:16:00. Great interview. He also sang  Frank's most likable song...ever a bit. Very cute. Also talked about AC filming.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06bgk60#play



Thank you gingerglory for the link. It's nice to hear an interview with him. I feel like I've been suffering from Fassbender withdrawal. So it's great to hear his thoughts on his latest projects. I wish the interview had been longer, but oh well.  He sounds like such an easygoing, humble person who works hard and is appreciative of everyone he works with.


----------



## twiddlebird

Yeah. Right. Okaaaayy.

:weird:


----------



## BadAzzBish

Well color me not surprised. Can't post the pic because I'm on my phone but there's a pic of him & AV in London and guess who is smack in the middle? His PR maven Paula! There is no subtlety with this at all. Smh


----------



## Hackensack

Guys, he's allowed to have a girlfriend.  Even one you don't approve of or like.  The assumption that Paula fed US magazine the story is merely an assumption--as if we've all forgotten that tabloids like US make up contradictory stories week after week.  Just look at stories about, for example, Brad and Angelina from week to week--totally contradictory.
He didn't bother to deny it, because why would he?  He doesn't deny stuff, and he no longer talks about any girlfriends, because he knows better.


----------



## sweetpatootie

I became a fan in 2011 after watching Jane Eyre and X-Men:First Class in the theatres when they came out. Then I caught Shame at TIFF and watched Fish Tank and Hunger on netflix. Wow, I thought, what an amazing actor!  And gorgeous too! 

I haven't participated in forums but I've followed his career since then  ... he's smart about picking interesting scripts and talented directors. I like the fact that he takes chances and is fearless in picking projects. 

Now, I'm curious as the next person about who he dates but I don't understand this exaggerated obession with his love life.  I don't understand why so many people here thinks he's in a PR relationship. I go, "huh?"  Michael seems like the last person to let somebody dictate to him who he should date. I doubt he (or his team) gets involved with putting out items to gossip magazines. So there's no reason for him to refute anything. I feel like I've dropped down a rabbit hole with so many of these weird conspiracy theories. He's a hardworking actor who likes to keep his private life private. Now "fans" here want to drop kick him because they think he's a "fame whore"!  What?!


----------



## mollie12

LOL this thread.


----------



## twiddlebird

I've been on record to state that no one here cares that he has a girlfriend. It's that he has a famewhore girlfriend. Today proved that he himself is also a famewhore: FamewhoreFassy he is.


----------



## bhb2014

Hackensack said:


> Guys, he's allowed to have a girlfriend.  Even one you don't approve of or like.  The assumption that Paula fed US magazine the story is merely an assumption--as if we've all forgotten that tabloids like US make up contradictory stories week after week.  Just look at stories about, for example, Brad and Angelina from week to week--totally contradictory.
> He didn't bother to deny it, because why would he?  He doesn't deny stuff, and he no longer talks about any girlfriends, because he knows better.



Stop defending him. He's a famehoe just like AV and he'll do what he's told to. He's not different from Bradley Cooper or Cumberbatch. Nobody ever cared about him and AV, only when they did staged PDAs, why would ANYONE spread they were breaking up if it wasn't one of THEM? First AV started with those ridiculous Star Magazine articles denied by GossipCop a few hours later. Then HIS team went to US Mag as a last effort to make people care about them. It worked, people who never cared about them published the news. Few hours later, GossipCop AGAIN, denied by HER. And now this: they appear together on the day of Jobs screening in London and one day before Macbeth's premiere. Perfect PR plan to bring them on the spotlight in time for awards season. Soon we'll have red carpets pics together, kissing in the middle of the street, beach kisses à la Cooper, eating on the street as if he was a young man and not a 40 year-old... 

Sorry but Michael IS a Hollywood puppy and he'll do what Paula and Harvey (AV's secret PR) want him to do. And he's a loser for that. When he becomes a serious actor, who doesn't do PR games to be on the spotlight, I'll take him seriously again. Til then, he's DEAD to me.


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> Stop defending him. He's a famehoe just like AV and he'll do what he's told to. He's not different from Bradley Cooper or Cumberbatch. Nobody ever cared about him and AV, only when they did staged PDAs, why would ANYONE spread they were breaking up if it wasn't one of THEM? First AV started with those ridiculous Star Magazine articles denied by GossipCop a few hours later. Then HIS team went to US Mag as a last effort to make people care about them. It worked, people who never cared about them published the news. Few hours later, GossipCop AGAIN, denied by HER. And now this: they appear together on the day of Jobs screening in London and one day before Macbeth's premiere. Perfect PR plan to bring them on the spotlight in time for awards season. Soon we'll have red carpets pics together, kissing in the middle of the street, beach kisses à la Cooper, eating on the street as if he was a young man and not a 40 year-old...
> 
> Sorry but Michael IS a Hollywood puppy and he'll do what Paula and Harvey (AV's secret PR) want him to do. And he's a loser for that. When he becomes a serious actor, who doesn't do PR games to be on the spotlight, I'll take him seriously again. Til then, he's DEAD to me.


He IS a serious actor. With great integrity. He loves acting, loves cinema, loves the process of filmmaking. He is NOT about "PDA" or whatever nonesense you're spouting. You state your ridiculous assumptions as if they're facts. Please get a reality check.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Stop defending him. He's a famehoe just like AV and he'll do what he's told to. He's not different from Bradley Cooper or Cumberbatch. Nobody ever cared about him and AV, only when they did staged PDAs, why would ANYONE spread they were breaking up if it wasn't one of THEM? First AV started with those ridiculous Star Magazine articles denied by GossipCop a few hours later. Then HIS team went to US Mag as a last effort to make people care about them. It worked, people who never cared about them published the news. Few hours later, GossipCop AGAIN, denied by HER. And now this: they appear together on the day of Jobs screening in London and one day before Macbeth's premiere. Perfect PR plan to bring them on the spotlight in time for awards season. Soon we'll have red carpets pics together, kissing in the middle of the street, beach kisses à la Cooper, eating on the street as if he was a young man and not a 40 year-old...
> 
> Sorry but Michael IS a Hollywood puppy and he'll do what Paula and Harvey (AV's secret PR) want him to do. And he's a loser for that. When he becomes a serious actor, who doesn't do PR games to be on the spotlight, I'll take him seriously again. Til then, he's DEAD to me.



I totally agree with you, but your logic will fall on deaf ears with them. The stans will continue to stan primarily for AV, and not FamewhoreFassy. They'll mock people who are disappointed as petulant boy hungry fans. It's all the same, and never ends.

They'll try to say "but Michael is an ARTIST who doesn't care about fame!": BS.
They'll try to say "but they have no control with what the press says about them!": BS.
They'll try to say "you just want him for yourself and don't want him to be happy!": BS.

The anger and disappointment is about someone who is a talented artist, and says they are just in it for the art. It's a lie. His actions prove that it's more about the fame and greed. Nothing more. Famewhore.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I totally agree with you, but your logic will fall on deaf ears with them. The stans will continue to stan primarily for AV, and not FamewhoreFassy. They'll mock people who are disappointed as petulant boy hungry fans. It's all the same, and never ends.
> 
> They'll try to say "but Michael is an ARTIST who doesn't care about fame!": BS.
> They'll try to say "but they have no control with what the press says about them!": BS
> They'll try to say "you just want him for yourself and don't want him to be happy!": BS.
> 
> The anger and disappointment is about someone who is a talented artist, and says they are just in it for the art. It's a lie. His actions prove that it more about the fame and greed. Nothing more. Famewhore.



I know this. Stans always try to change the subject and say he is a serious actor, he would never play PR games...something he has been doing with AV since December 2014  But I get them, hard dying fans usually don't wanna see their idols doing this kind of stuff. I was like that too but I grew up and learned about Hollywood and how it works. I mean, a PR couple spreads their split and ON THE DAY of his big Oscar-bait film premiere they make a surprise appearance in London. And ON THE NEXT DAY it's also his big premiere of Macbeth in Scotland. No, nothing planned, nothing planned to put them on the spotlight because nobody cared about Vikassy for real until they announced their breakup. Now that many people know they actually were an "item", their future events together will be followed. Basic PR. I should have seen that coming but I thought Michael wouldn't go that far to play the game. Guess I was very wrong.

He IS a very good actor but he IS a Hollywood puppet who plays PR games. Just like Cooper, when he has another big film coming out or another Oscar bait film in a few years, he'll have another beard to put him on the spotlight. His pal taught him well, now he just needs to do better staged PDAs.


----------



## mchris55

The same photog took a photo with AV at the LV show during LFW this week.


----------



## Hackensack

Somebody better change the wikipedia entry that says they broke up! 

This thread has gotten really silly.  Except for the proliferation of the ugly word, "famewh*re.  You can believe the twisted PR-Weinsteinian theories--or you can believe they're dating.  And have been since last October, at least.


----------



## twiddlebird

BTW: I know he has a girlfriend. He could have public sex with her in the street, and that would be okay. It's the fact that he would have public sex with her in the street just to get the publicity that bothers me. He's a famewhore, just like she is.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This thread is giving me life..LMAO. I'm a long time admirer of MF's work and also have seen much of VK's. I never comment in here though because of the voraciousness of some posters

This backlash against an actor's girlfriend is part and parcel for just about every one of them as they rise to the top, and the allegations about her as well.

I'm neither here nor there on them as a couple, but good luck to them. They're both very talented.

Carry on...lol


----------



## bhb2014

Very talented indeed but the WORST PR couple in Hollywood's history. Even worse than Cooper and Irina  Mess. And it's sad because they don't need this, they will get their nods eventually, their films are begging for it, AMPAS will nominate them. The could have kept this going without the split plant in US Magazine and all over the world, even in Irish newspapers.


----------



## mollie12

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This thread is giving me life..LMAO. I'm a long time admirer of MF's work and also have seen much of VK's. I never comment in here though because of the voraciousness of some posters
> 
> This backlash against an actor's girlfriend is part and parcel for just about every one of them as they rise to the top, and the allegations about her as well.
> 
> I'm neither here nor there on them as a couple, but good luck to them. They're both very talented.
> 
> Carry on...lol



If I could like this I would.  

I'm literally more interested that the Jobs junket/Q&A included Katherine Waterston (who is great in Queen of Earth) and Michael Stuhlbarg (amazing in general).


----------



## twiddlebird

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This thread is giving me life..LMAO. I'm a long time admirer of MF's work and also have seen much of VK's. I never comment in here though because of the voraciousness of some posters
> 
> This backlash against an actor's girlfriend is part and parcel for just about every one of them as they rise to the top, and the allegations about her as well.
> 
> I'm neither here nor there on them as a couple, but good luck to them. They're both very talented.
> 
> Carry on...lol



If you think this is about hating on his girlfriend, might you be interested in a bridge I have to sell?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yes Twiddlebird, reactions like that are EXACTLY why I don't post here much. Yours is the only opinion that has truth in it, I'm sure...lol

Anyhow, it's a very entertaining thread.


----------



## Hackensack

If this thread is not about hating on his gf, then what is it about?  Be honest about it, at least.

And I want to go on record as saying that I certainly would object if he had public sex with her in the street--I make no distinction between PR public sex and real public sex.:giggles:


----------



## solange

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This thread is giving me life..LMAO. I'm a long time admirer of MF's work and also have seen much of VK's. I never comment in here though because of the voraciousness of some posters
> 
> This backlash against an actor's girlfriend is part and parcel for just about every one of them as they rise to the top, and the allegations about her as well.
> 
> I'm neither here nor there on them as a couple, but good luck to them. They're both very talented.
> 
> Carry on...lol



Lol


----------



## sweetpatootie

I think what's bizarre is that some people think Michael Fassbender would be in a PR relationship. What's even more bizarre is that they think he would take time to plant that his relationship is over in a gossip publication. Even more bizarre is that they think he not only planted his breakup but he lied about it - that he didn't really break up with her. And that it was all timed for this weekend.  

Do you really think he's a manipulated, dumb, can't think for himself numbskull? If you've seen any of his interviews, you can see that he's a thoughtful, intelligent, dedicated serious actor and his coworkers all speak of him very highly - as a kind, generous collaborator. It's completely out of character for him to do what people here are accusing him of doing. Makes absolutely no sense. He's not a second rate, struggling actor who needs to this stupid sh*t. He has the respect of highly regarded filmmakers and actors already.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> Do you really think he's a manipulated, dumb, can't think for himself numbskull? .



Yes. And don't come with "Michael is smart, he loves his work and his colleagues, he's such an adorable man". He can be this guy but he would also play PR games like any other Hollywood actor. Bradley Cooper does it all the time and he's still extremely popular, isn't he? He has much more fans than Michael. I'm surprised with this move because Michael always tried to pass the image of "discrete, of the radar B-list actor" but this proves he changed. Hollywood and an Oscar-bait role changed him. So yeah, he can be manipulated, this lie in US Mag and all their staged PDAs show that.


----------



## bhb2014

That's what happens when an actor you admired more than any other lies to you for PR reasons. You usually wanna write about how much deceived and angry you are. I'm a human after all and that's how I, Twiddlebird and many others feel right now.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> I appreciate all her hard work but I find it strange that she turns on him so quickly. And over erroneous reasons. A true fan would root for your actor to win awards not to lose them.



As I already said, I'm very angry because he disappointed me. I know I wrote harsh stuff but it came with the moment. I do amire Michael, I find him a great actor. But it's not because I'm a fan that I have to agree 100% with everything he does. He's not perfect, he's full of flaws like all of us and, FOR ME, this PR relationship (that's how I see it) is ruining his image. And, IMO, he isn't being himself, he's doing this because he's being told to and I thought he was better than this. Again, he's a Hollywood puppy.

And about the awards stuff, I never hid of anyone in here my disapproval about Jobs. I don't like the butt-licking script, I don't like how much they are glorifying a man who doesn't deserve this kind of tribute, etc. Just like I disliked Captain Phillips and TIG, I know I won't like film, I don't like Hollywood's bigraphies like these ones (there are others I do, of course). 

And I really want Leo to win, The Revenant seems much more interesting and original to me, Leo seems fantastic and he's more than overdue. So yeah, I don't wanna see Michael winning awards for the third Jobs obsessive movie made in 15 years, which he campaigned using a PR relationship. I rather see him winning for another role.


----------



## twiddlebird

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I get that @bhb2014. But what you may not realise is the derisive tone you give to other posters who may not share your opinions.
> 
> You see what you want, as do others, as do I. But there is a vein of negativity in this thread that's not healthy.* Any good conversation requires differing views, not withering comments if you don't happen to agree.*



It's an open forum. People are free to debate this issue if they like, as long as they follow TOS. I don't think that bhb2014 has been out of line in the least. She's never violated TOS as far as I can tell.

Now, if someone has been prevented from posting due to a "vein of negativity", that's their issue.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

twiddlebird said:


> It's an open forum. People are free to debate this issue if they like, as long as they follow TOS. I don't think that bhb2014 has been out of line in the least. She's never violated TOS as far as I can tell.
> 
> Now, if someone has been prevented from posting due to a "vein of negativity", that's their issue.



True enough. This thread often makes for unpleasant reading though. But yes, the decision to observe and not participate is my own, agree.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know that too, about other posters. I read this thread every other day, I just don't participate because posters get shouted down even though their opinion is just as valid as those who might oppose them.
> 
> But I mean, come on - in the Marion Cotillard thread you've actively told a poster NOT to post photos of MC and MF since you don't want to see his face.
> 
> That's very extreme IMO.



I was angry, I still am. Of course there will be pics of them tomorrow, as there will be of him with his now again "girlfriend", I can't avoid them. Again, I was extremely angry a few hours ago, now I'm better. Michael just let me down BIG TIME, I'll never see him the same way again.



> Sorry for calling you a fake fan. You're a fan. A fan who's angry. Angry because you think he did something you don't like. But here's the thing... he didn't do what you think he did!



No problem, sorry if I was rude to you. But how do you know that? Are you his PR or friend? This is how you see things. My line of thought is another one so I do think he planted the split for PR reasons, made us fool and now that people finally know Vikassy once existed, everything is ready for their fake comeback. I should have known that, why ending a PR relationship, in which BOTH are Oscar contenders for nods, BEFORE awards season begins? Makes no sense. I think I just thought he wasn't capable of playing these games and he proved me wrong. And now I'm angry and disapppointed.


----------



## twiddlebird

sweetpatootie said:


> I don't know about those other forums, just this one.
> 
> I think you're using hyperbole about his "shenanigans" overshadowing whatever.
> 
> That's fine. He doesn't need respect from everyone. He doesn't need your respect because your perceptions of reality are questionable. You will see the truth eventually and realize how much time and energy you've wasted thinking the worst of him.



Again, what do you know, or think you know?

My statement about shenanigans is factual. Check out his forums online (there are several main ones). Google them.

They were all starting to explode with new radio interviews, pics, etc. from this weekend's media events. Everyone getting new Fassy news after a long drought (Yay!). Then with the AV Instagram pic, they all evaporated, like a bomb went off. People stopped talking about Fassy's media events. Why? Shenanigans.

If you need further proof, look at this thread. Different people, but the same thing. It happened everywhere.


----------



## mchris55

twiddlebird said:


> Again, what do you know, or think you know?
> 
> My statement about shenanigans is factual. Check out his forums online (there are several main ones). Google them.
> 
> They were all starting to explode with new radio interviews, pics, etc. from this weekend's media events. Everyone getting new Fassy news after a long drought (Yay!). Then with the AV Instagram pic, they all evaporated, like a bomb went off. People stopped talking about Fassy's media events. Why? Shenanigans.
> 
> If you need further proof, look at this thread. Different people, but the same thing. It happened everywhere.



Yes, I find it fascinating that everytime there is major discussion about his work, something like this or something negative about him is placed in the media to derail the conversation. How Woods can't notice that is baffling to me.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Yes, I find it fascinating that everytime there is major discussion about his work, something like this or something negative about him is placed in the media to derail the conversation. How Woods can't notice that is baffling to me.



What? Confused.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> What? Confused.



Lol. I'm confused too.


----------



## twiddlebird

mchris55 said:


> Yes, I find it fascinating that everytime there is major discussion about his work, something like this or something negative about him is placed in the media to derail the conversation. How Woods can't notice that is baffling to me.



Yes. Then somehow Vikassy ends up in the conversation. Every. Darn. Time. Like it was planned or something, LOL.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> First of all, as I mentioned in my first post, I've been a fan since 2011. I'm not a new fan. But this is my first day posting here because I feel some of the posts here could seriously do harm to his reputation, by accusing him falsely of doing things that are so untrue. What concerns me is that there seems to be consensus among the regular posters - a consensus that is NOT based on any truth or facts that Michael is in a fake relationship or in a PR relationship.  This attacks his core integrity. I don't know Michael personally. Have never met him or spoken to him or communicated with anyone associated with him. But I cannot abide the fact that under the guise of freedom of speech or fan conversations, you can accuse him of deliberating staging things and planting lies for PR. You use terms like "jerk moves". This is so wrong. In my opinion.



He's a Hollywood star like any other. He does staged PDAs, AV isn't the first one (she's the first one that has been using him for months and the first one he hasn't acknowledged though) and he does plant lies for PR reasons. Many celebs do that, it's common, I'm not inventing this, there are articles and videos about it. Nobody ever cared about Vikassy, EVER. Even their breaking up rumors because of J-Law or his bad behavior were ignored, even after they were denied on GossipCop a few hours later. Only after they lied about their ending (who else would do that but THEM? The press never cared about them as a couple, only their fans, which aren't a big deal, especially her few ones). So I do find a jerk move lie to his fans for PR reasons. He could have just waited one more week to make a red carpet appearance at Macbeth's premiere.



> Secondly, Michael's movie Steve Jobs has been seen and reviewed by top critics at Telluride and there has been unanimous praise for Michael. Last year when they announced he had been cast - as third choice after Christian Bale and Leonardo DiCaprio had dropped out, the majority opinion was that he couldn't do it. That he had trouble with accents and that he was expected to fall on his face. So I am very, very proud that he proved his doubters wrong. He must have worked so hard to memorize all 182 pages on dialogue in a short time. He put his head down and worked hard. And it paid off because so far, he is ONE of the frontrunners for lead actor. Sentimental favorite is DiCaprio ... but his movie has not been seen yet.  The fact that so many here disparage Michael and accuse him of a PR relationship is heartbreaking. You're negating his hard work, his risk taking and attacking his character.



I do know that, just like Shame and 12YAS were and he was once considered front-runner for both. Actually, he was a very strong contender until Leto started his huge campaign in late 2013. I'm also proud of him, I just don't like this film, I won't explain this again. Neither why I want Dicaprio to win (FYI, the film has already screened to a few people and the word out is that Revenant is a materpiece). I'll ignore the rest you said because it makes no sense.



> I really think he has a good chance to win. He was unjustly overlooked for Shame. He has another excellent performance in Macbeth (from early reports)... so yeah, I'm going to root for him. And if he doesn't win, that's okay. He will still be recognized as a tremendously talented actor.



I don't think he does but we'll see. His nod will only escape if a tragedy happens: Jobs flops really bad or more contenders show up. The first one is possible but the last one isn't, very hard actually. And a bad box office doesn't ruin any film's chances to be nominated. He'll be fine if he doesn't win, he'll get the nod producers have been planning for years for this Oscar-bait project. Nod that Michael always knew that was possible too. His name is already beloved by critics, him getting Jobs role is a proof that producers and directors wanna give him big roles (except Sorkin maybe LOL)


----------



## sweetpatootie

gingerglory said:


> Yet, they are still going on and on. It's really not about Michael. It's really about them. LOL
> 
> Universal memo: Sorkin can just talk about the script. Anything else would not be allowed.
> 
> Let's enjoy what's happening right now. The press screening went pretty well. Can't wait for tomorrow's Macbeth Premiere. I guess tonight and tomorrow would be Michael's first time to see these two films. I wish I could have such a double treat!
> 
> 
> 
> http://gatsbysdarling.tumblr.com/post/129945130394/so-the-steve-jobs-film-is-absolutely-bloody



Excellent!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> He has seen Macbeth at Cannes. I assume he won't wear a kilt... (I hope he doesn't, he's not Scottish. But a dark part of me I really wants him to.)



Right! My bad! How could I forget about that. 

Now you mentioned it, I feel the same dark part of me as well. LOL


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> He's a Hollywood star like any other. He does staged PDAs, AV isn't the first one (she's the first one that has been using him for months and the first one he hasn't acknowledged though) and he does plant lies for PR reasons. Many celebs do that, it's common, I'm not inventing this, there are articles and videos about it. Nobody ever cared about Vikassy, EVER. Even their breaking up rumors because of J-Law or his bad behavior were ignored, even after they were denied on GossipCop a few hours later. Only after they lied about their ending (who else would do that but THEM? The press never cared about them as a couple, only their fans, which aren't a big deal, especially her few ones). So I do find a jerk move lie to his fans for PR reasons. He could have just waited one more week to make a red carpet appearance at Macbeth's premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> I do know that, just like Shame and 12YAS were and he was once considered front-runner for both. Actually, he was a very strong contender until Leto started his huge campaign in late 2013. I'm also proud of him, I just don't like this film, I won't explain this again. Neither why I want Dicaprio to win (FYI, the film has already screened to a few people and the word out is that Revenant is a materpiece). I'll ignore the rest you said because it makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he does but we'll see. His nod will only escape if a tragedy happens: Jobs flops really bad or more contenders show up. The first one is possible but the last one isn't, very hard actually. And a bad box office doesn't ruin any film's chances to be nominated. He'll be fine if he doesn't win, he'll get the nod producers have been planning for years for this Oscar-bait project. Nod that Michael always knew that was possible too. His name is already beloved by critics, him getting Jobs role is a proof that producers and directors wanna give him big roles (except Sorkin maybe LOL)




Maybe after you see the film, you'll change your mind. We might not like someone in real life but in film, we get to see what makes him tick, so your dislike might be tempered by more understanding. Or maybe not.  Anyway, so far, Universal is doing everything right in terms of marketing and publicity so with it being a good film with great performances, it has a real chance to get multiple Oscar nominations. And this will be the first opportunity for Michael to be in an award-worthy, prestige drama seen by the general public in a leading role. The Xmen films have been successful at the boxoffice but it was an ensemble cast. In 12YAS, he was supporting. Shame was a small indie NC-17 film. It's funny to say but this is his first real breakout film. So a lot rides on it. And I am so excited because it's going tobe great!!


----------



## Katespadegurl

sweetpatootie said:


> Maybe after you see the film, you'll change your mind. We might not like someone in real life but in film, we get to see what makes him tick, so your dislike might be tempered by more understanding. Or maybe not.  Anyway, so far, Universal is doing everything right in terms of marketing and publicity so with it being a good film with great performances, it has a real chance to get multiple Oscar nominations. And this will be the first opportunity for Michael to be in an award-worthy, prestige drama seen by the general public in a leading role. The Xmen films have been successful at the boxoffice but it was an ensemble cast. In 12YAS, he was supporting. Shame was a small indie NC-17 film. It's funny to say but this is his first real breakout film. So a lot rides on it. And I am so excited because it's going tobe great!!



First real breakout film? Giiirrrrlll. Are you dismissing his work with Steve McQueen?


----------



## gingerglory

This one is really cute! Always love his big grin. Brighten my mood~~

https://instagram.com/p/8HCKtwvEyK/

Steve Jobs BTS vid. His smile at the end.

https://youtu.be/bVOFs3pedqQ


----------



## mchris55

twiddlebird said:


> Yes. Then somehow Vikassy ends up in the conversation. Every. Darn. Time. Like it was planned or something, LOL.



Exactly. It's bizarre.


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> This one is really cute! Always love his big grin. Brighten my mood~~
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8HCKtwvEyK/



Very cute!


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> No problem, sorry if I was rude to you. But how do you know that? Are you his PR or friend? This is how you see things. My line of thought is another one so I do think he planted the split for PR reasons, made us fool and now that people finally know Vikassy once existed, everything is ready for their fake comeback. I should have known that, why ending a PR relationship, in which BOTH are Oscar contenders for nods, BEFORE awards season begins? Makes no sense. I think I just thought he wasn't capable of playing these games and he proved me wrong. And now I'm angry and disapppointed.



That's ok. I know you're a good gal. 
But oh my goodness, we think so differently! I can see you're very passionate about Michael too and angry about what you consider a kind of betrayal. But it's so unneccessary!  I admire him so much - I know he must have faults but would never think he would play PR games. He grew up with a love of movies and great actors, in particular '70s cinema with Robert DeNiro, Al Pacino, Dustin Hoffman, Gene Hackman... directed by Scorsese, Lumet, Coppola and so on. He mentioned being a fan of John Cazale - a brilliant actor's actor. He's all about being authentic and truthful. He is NOT about playing Hollywood PR games. He's not Kim Kardashian and her kind. I can tell he is honest with himself and with others. He's consistent in interviews -- giving, funny, entertaining... but he doesn't disclose too much personal stuff. He's not about being seen in trendy restaurants or lending his name to advertisements. He is all about ACTING!  Where would he have the energy to think of a PR plan? If he's not prepping for a movie, he's shooting a grueling schedule. If he's not reading scripts, he's working with his company, DMC developing future projects. And if he's not filming, he has to do press and radio interviews and red carpets. And if he's not working, he's blowing steam or relaxing by racing cars or going on short trips to discover other cities and countries. The guy is not on facebook or twitter or instagram. If he was really into PR, don't you think he would be on at least one social media platform? He's extremely busy, trying to make hay while it lasts - he only got his first movie at almost 30 yrs of age. He's now 38 (and looking older and quite grizzly), for god's sake, he's not going to waste time, making stupid senseless PR moves. He's going to make the best movies he can and let them SPEAK FOR HIM THIS WAY!!!  Accusing him of staged PDA or fake PR relationships is like accusing of getting botox or plastic surgery.... neither of which he is ever going to do!


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> Maybe after you see the film, you'll change your mind. We might not like someone in real life but in film, we get to see what makes him tick, so your dislike might be tempered by more understanding. Or maybe not.  Anyway, so far, Universal is doing everything right in terms of marketing and publicity so with it being a good film with great performances, it has a real chance to get multiple Oscar nominations. And this will be the first opportunity for Michael to be in an award-worthy, prestige drama seen by the general public in a leading role. The Xmen films have been successful at the boxoffice but it was an ensemble cast. In 12YAS, he was supporting. Shame was a small indie NC-17 film. It's funny to say but this is his first real breakout film. So a lot rides on it. And I am so excited because it's going tobe great!!



Jobs isn't his first big film. He was everywhere when Shame came out, he was even a front-runner sometime back in 2011. 12YAS was huge, it won many Oscars, including best picture and Michael was again a front-runner, that time for much longer. He and the film got raves at Telluride and TIFF, where it won the People's Choice Award. Shame was a smaller film but it made a lot of fuzz. 12YAS had a 20M budget and it grossed 187,7M worldwide, probably more than Jobs will make and with a much bigger promotion and campaign. So no, I wouldn't say Jobs is his first breakout film. It's just the first big film that he plays a leading role, that's it.

I will watch Jobs and when I do I'll post here what I think about it. I have no doubts it will be good, I love Boyle  What I don't like is the typical Hollywood lecture it does over a public figure but this time one that, for me, doesn't deserve this obession from movie's industry: it shows everything we know about him and then ends saying he was a genius that changed the world when he actually didn't. He had a major influence in TECH world, his company is extremely valuable, but nothing more. Millions and millions of people have never touched an Apple's product or ever will and there are some that have Ipods and don't know who Jobs is.



mchris55 said:


> Exactly. It's bizarre.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Katespadegurl

bhb2014 said:


> Jobs isn't his first big film. He was everywhere when Shame came out, he was even a front-runner sometime back in 2011. 12YAS was huge, it won many Oscars, including best picture and Michael was again a front-runner, that time for much longer. He and the film got raves at Telluride and TIFF, where it won the People's Choice Award. Shame was a smaller film but it made a lot of fuzz. 12YAS had a 20M budget and it grossed 187,7M worldwide, probably more than Jobs will make and with a much bigger promotion and campaign. So no, I wouldn't say Jobs is his first breakout film. It's just the first big film that he plays a leading role, that's it.
> 
> I will watch Jobs and when I do I'll post here what I think about it. I have no doubts it will be good, I love Boyle  What I don't like is the typical Hollywood lecture it does over a public figure but this time one that, for me, doesn't deserve this obession from movie's industry: it shows everything we know about him and then ends saying he was a genius that changed the world when he actually didn't. He had a major influence in TECH world, his company is extremely valuable, but nothing more. Millions and millions of people have never touched an Apple's product or ever will and there are some that have Ipods and don't know who Jobs is.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that?



Agree with your first paragraph. Don't get why this person is trying to dismiss his incredible works with Steve McQueen....


----------



## bhb2014

> The guy is not on facebook or twitter or instagram. If he was really into PR, don't you think he would be on at least on social media plathform? He's extremely busy, trying to make hay while it lasts - he only got his first movie at almost 30 yrs of age. He's almost 40, for god's sake, he's not going to waste time, making stupid senseless PR moves. He's going to make the best movies he can and let them SPEAK FOR HIM THIS WAY!!!



Bradley Cooper isn't on social networks and he does staged PDA all the time. I don't think this argument makes sense. And he's also very busy shooting films, promoting them, etc, but he still has time for this. Sorry but this argument that Michael only cares about work and family, etc...I don't buy it. His age has nothing to do with it either, there are people older than him doing staged PDAs and others who are younger and are actually much more private. 

He has a publicist for years, basically everything we read about him is a PR move. Releases, social causes promoted, staged PDAs (with AV and others), it's all part of his team working to put him on the spotlight. I already explained why I think the split was planted, I don't wanna repeat all over again LOL He's a Hollywood star like any other, I always knew about that. This recent action that just surprised me a lot, in a negative way, it didn't make any sense to me.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Exactly. It's bizarre.



What do you mean?  Enlight me!


----------



## mchris55

It always seems that when MF is talked about in abundance for his work, for example when he trends on twitter, something occurs that changes part of the conversation to them as a couple.


----------



## sweetpatootie

Katespadegurl said:


> First real breakout film? Giiirrrrlll. Are you dismissing his work with Steve McQueen?



I'm talking about commercial success. Hunger (excellent film, difficult to watch) was seen by very few back in 2007/08. Most people still don't know who or what is a Fassbender.


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> Bradley Cooper isn't on social networks and he does staged PDA all the time. I don't think this argument makes sense. And he's also very busy shooting films, promoting them, etc, but he still has time for this. Sorry but this argument that Michael only cares about work and family, etc...I don't buy it. His age has nothing to do with it either, there are people older than him doing staged PDAs and others who are younger and are actually much more private.
> 
> He has a publicist for years, basically everything we read about him is a PR move. Releases, social causes promoted, staged PDAs (with AV and others), it's all part of his team working to put him on the spotlight. I already explained why I think the split was planted, I don't wanna repeat all over again LOL He's a Hollywood star like any other, I always knew about that. This recent action that just surprised me a lot, in a negative way, it didn't make any sense to me.



I don't know what's going on with Bradley Cooper. Not a huge fan. I don't follow him.  Are you 100% sure it's staged PDAs? Even if so, this does not mean Michael does the same. It doesn't make sense because he's not doing it!!!


----------



## sweetpatootie

gingerglory said:


> This one is really cute! Always love his big grin. Brighten my mood~~
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8HCKtwvEyK/
> 
> Steve Jobs BTS vid. His smile at the end.
> 
> https://youtu.be/bVOFs3pedqQ



Thank you! Lovely!


----------



## Swanky

And again . . . 

DO NOT talk about our members.  DO NOT call them names, don't call them "stans", "haters", "trolls" or anything else.  Talk about Michael specifically or don't post.  Easy peasy!!

No.  More.  Drama.
Period.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Here's a great rule to live by here - talk about the actor not the members.  If you gossip about members on our threads you'll be edited and often warned.
> 
> :back2topic:


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> I don't know what's going on with Bradley Cooper. Not a huge fan. I don't follow him.  Are you 100% sure it's staged PDAs? Even if so, this does not mean Michael does the same. It doesn't make sense because he's not doing it!!!



ALL his PDAs are staged, since Zoe Saldana and their PR fling back in 2012, to Suki from 2103 to early 2015 (right after the Oscar LOL) and now with Irina. It's kinda ridiculous, especially after the gay rumors. I'm using his example to say that he's a 40 year-old actor who is much more famous and popular than Michae, who works a lot, and who still has time to do staged PDAs. And he doesn't have ANY social networks accounts. 



> I'm talking about commercial success. Hunger (excellent film, difficult to watch) was seen by very few back in 2007/08. Most people still don't know who or what is a Fassbender.



12YAS??? 187,7M worldwide? That's a huge commercial success. Besides X-Men and Prometheus (not a huge hit but many remember his David). Nowadays many do people know him but he isn't a very popular face, that's why that research called him "box office poison" after buzz to Macbeth and Jobs fell after his name was mentioned. If Jobs and Macbeth succeed and then AC in late 2016, he will become a bigger star to the general audience. But saying that Jobs will be his breakout role in a commercial hit isn't true.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> It always seems that when MF is talked about in abundance for his work, for example when he trends on twitter, something occurs that changes part of the conversation to them as a couple.



Oh, well, that she has been using his success to get buzz isn't news to anyone. I'm 110% sure she'll be at the premiere tomorrow.


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> ALL his PDAs are staged, since Zoe Saldana and their PR fling back in 2012, to Suki from 2103 to early 2015 (right after the Oscar LOL) and now with Irina. It's kinda ridiculous, especially after the gay rumors. I'm using his example to say that he's a 40 year-old actor who is much more famous and popular than Michae, who works a lot, and who still has time to do staged PDAs. And he doesn't have ANY social networks accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 12YAS??? 187,7M worldwide? That's a huge commercial success. Besides X-Men and Prometheus (not a huge hit but many remember his David). Nowadays many do people know him but he isn't a very popular face, that's why that research called him "box office poison" after buzz to Macbeth and Jobs fell after his name was mentioned. If Jobs and Macbeth succeed and then AC in late 2016, he will become a bigger star to the general audience. But saying that Jobs will be his breakout role in a commercial hit isn't true.




Maybe I wasn't clear... I was talking about Michael as the LEAD ... about carrying the film as the lead actor. Even in Hunger, he didn't show up for a good 20 minutes. In 12YAS, he was supporting, in Prometheus, he was supporting.


----------



## Morgane

Why some people here are writing this kind of disdainful and over-the-top posts  for what is *not * a public appearance?  The Us mag story,planted or not (it's even possible that it wasn't planted considering that he didn't attend her  premieres and their last public appearance was in May ) was a "rumor" (not comfirmed by anyone),so I don't know how he's playing with fans... BUT they know about it ,so it would be very phoney appearing together on the red carpet for the Macbeth  or the Steve  Jobs premiere. I don't understand why someone  is so sure that they've planted a fake PR story for what is a bad PR move in every possible way.. It doesn't make sense. 
About the "shenanigans" overshadowing his work... Really?  Many of the tumblr,facebook fan pages don't even post stuff related to his personal life. Many of his fans are not interested in his personal life. This tendency of confusing the ENTIRE internet  with the few vocal fans who follow closely his personal life always amazes me. 



bhb2014 said:


> BUT he's also a puppet. *It's not a conspiracy to anyone that AV is a Weinstein girl, even Vulture suggested that,* and that he's in this PR relationship to see if both can make it to Hollywood and be on the spotlight during awards season. I'm surprised to see this side of him, which is totally new to me, so he's just another good actor on my list from now on.


It's a "conspiracy"  for some of his fans,actually... And no,Vulture wasn't suggesting anything. I've read his other articles on Vulture,and Buchanan is actually a  "fan" ,acting-wise. If you think he was shading her,you're wrong.  Also,I'm starting to seriously wonder what kind of showmance,PR relationship  is forcing two adult persons to spend their private time together,and I'm not even talking about Midsummer and wedding pics.


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> Why some people here are writing this kind of disdainful and over-the-top posts  for what is *not * a public appearance?  The Us mag story,planted or not (it's even possible that it wasn't planted considering that he didn't attend her  premieres and their last public appearance was in May ) was a "rumor" (not comfirmed by anyone),so I don't know how he's playing with fans... BUT they know about it ,so it would be very phoney appearing together on the red carpet for the Macbeth  or the Steve  Jobs premiere. *I don't understand why someone  is so sure that they've planted a fake PR story for what is a bad PR move in every possible way.. It doesn't make sense. *
> About the "shenanigans" overshadowing his work... Really?  Many of the tumblr,facebook fan pages don't even post stuff related to his personal life. Many of his fans are not interested in his personal life. This tendency of confusing the ENTIRE internet  with the few vocal fans who follow closely his personal life always amazes me.
> 
> 
> It's a "conspiracy"  for some of his fans,actually... And no,Vulture wasn't suggesting anything. I've read his other articles on Vulture,and Buchanan is actually a  "fan" ,acting-wise. If you think he was shading her,you're wrong.  *Also,I'm starting to seriously wonder what kind of showmance,PR relationship  is forcing two adult persons to spend their private time together,and I'm not even talking about Midsummer and wedding pics.*



It wasn't bad PR. It got their names (and specifically hers) into more publications than they've ever had together. Success.

I think most everybody thinks there's a relationship. The accusation is that they are using it for PR gain - essentially they're sellouts.


----------



## sissythatwalk

Morgane said:


> Why some people here are writing this kind of disdainful and over-the-top posts  for what is *not * a public appearance?  The Us mag story,planted or not (it's even possible that it wasn't planted considering that he didn't attend her  premieres and their last public appearance was in May ) was a "rumor" (not comfirmed by anyone),so I don't know how he's playing with fans... BUT they know about it ,so it would be very phoney appearing together on the red carpet for the Macbeth  or the Steve  Jobs premiere. I don't understand why someone  is so sure that they've planted a fake PR story for what is a bad PR move in every possible way.. It doesn't make sense.
> About the "shenanigans" overshadowing his work... Really?  Many of the tumblr,facebook fan pages don't even post stuff related to his personal life. Many of his fans are not interested in his personal life. This tendency of confusing the ENTIRE internet  with the few vocal fans who follow closely his personal life always amazes me.
> 
> 
> It's a "conspiracy"  for some of his fans,actually... And no,Vulture wasn't suggesting anything. I've read his other articles on Vulture,and Buchanan is actually a  "fan" ,acting-wise. If you think he was shading her,you're wrong.  Also,I'm starting to seriously wonder what kind of showmance,PR relationship  is forcing two adult persons to spend their private time together,and I'm not even talking about Midsummer and wedding pics.


Hear hear!!

I can't take anyone who buys into this "PR" conspiracy seriously when their idea of a staged photo op always ends up being candids taken by regular people and posted on instagram. Never forget the time they were spotted at dinner together with friends in Sweden, and the only way we found out about it was from a creepy instagram photo, and people here freaked out saying it was yet another PR stunt. I'll tell you how to spot a PR stunt: when a professional photographer is able to take multiple photos over an extended period of time of a couple in a place paparazzi are never at. People keep comparing Michael to Bradley - the difference is Bradley's PR tips paps off and that's how he and Irina are spotted "holidaying" in remote tropical places, complete with full HD photos of them flaunting PDA. People in this thread are comparing that to one instagram photo of Michael and Alicia walking out of a building in London. If you can't see how those two things are not comparable, then yall are not using your reasoning skills correctly lol.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> BBC Radio 2 interview with Edith Bowman. His part starts around 1:16:00. Great interview. He also sang  Frank's most likable song...ever a bit. Very cute. Also talked about AC filming.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06bgk60#play



Thanks!



Hackensack said:


> Guys, he's allowed to have a girlfriend.  Even one you don't approve of or like.  The assumption that Paula fed US magazine the story is merely an assumption--as if we've all forgotten that tabloids like US make up contradictory stories week after week.  Just look at stories about, for example, Brad and Angelina from week to week--totally contradictory.
> He didn't bother to deny it, because why would he?  He doesn't deny stuff, and he no longer talks about any girlfriends, because he knows better.


Star mag had a story about a Cumby-divorce a few days ago..  




FreeSpirit71 said:


> This thread is giving me life..LMAO. I'm a long time admirer of MF's work and also have seen much of VK's. I never comment in here though because of the voraciousness of some posters
> 
> This backlash against an actor's girlfriend is part and parcel for just about every one of them as they rise to the top, and the allegations about her as well.
> 
> I'm neither here nor there on them as a couple, but good luck to them. They're both very talented.
> 
> Carry on...lol


Please,comment more often...


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear... I was talking about Michael as the LEAD ... about carrying the film as the lead actor. Even in Hunger, he didn't show up for a good 20 minutes. In 12YAS, he was supporting, in Prometheus, he was supporting.



Oh you definitely wasn't clear. Yes, Jobs IS his first opportuniyy to have a big hit as leading. But this film is very Oscar-bait and everyone involved is big. IMO, his real challenge will be AC, he's the only big actor in it, along with Marion. And she seems to have a small role in it so I think he'll own it. By then we'll know if he's a bankable star in Hollywood or not.



> It's a "conspiracy"  for some of his fans,actually... And no,Vulture wasn't suggesting anything. I've read his other articles on Vulture,and Buchanan is actually a  "fan" ,acting-wise. If you think he was shading her,you're wrong.  Also,I'm starting to seriously wonder what kind of showmance,PR relationship  is forcing two adult persons to spend their private time together,and I'm not even talking about Midsummer and wedding pics.


[/QUOTE]

Yeah, sure. Vulture mentioned Harvey pretty clearly and she tried her best to avoid him in her answer. Besides his Swedish interview at Cannes saying she was the next "it girl" in Hollywood and he found her brilliant. Or that both were the next Hollywood big couple...yeah. But we've already talked about this and you know it. And Midsummer she leaked those pics (ridiculous pics of Michael btw) and he wasn'ther plus one at the wedding, she was also invited. There's a pic of her in that wedding with friends, she wasn't his plus one. And I won't even mention their miserable pics together in that staged PDA in Stockohlm, in which Peter Dinklage could be between them, or their sad faces in Montreal at that concert of HER friend. I know you like AV and them together, I don't. Neither os us will change our minds, we'll always see them according to how we see things so...let's agree to disagree


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, sure. Vulture mentioned Harvey pretty clearly and she tried her best to avoid him in her answer. Besides his Swedish interview at Cannes saying she was the next "it girl" in Hollywood and he found her brilliant. Or that both were the next Hollywood big couple...yeah. But we've already talked about this and you know it. And Midsummer she leaked those pics (ridiculous pics of Michael btw) and he wasn'ther plus one at the wedding, she was also invited. There's a pic of her in that wedding with friends, she wasn't his plus one. And I won't even mention their miserable pics together in that staged PDA in Stockohlm, in which Peter Dinklage could be between them, or their sad faces in Montreal at that concert of HER friend. I know you like AV and them together, I don't. Neither os us will change our minds, we'll always see them according to how we see things so...let's agree to disagree



Yeah, if anyone thinks that AV and her friends aren't using Instagram/Tumblr/etc. to get pics and info out about Vikassy, I still have that bridge I'm trying to sell.  

Which makes me think about that Michael flower crown theme. It came entirely from AV's friends leaking pics. There's a whole meme on tumblr about it now. Those pics posted on Instagram have legs, and their PR know it.


----------



## bhb2014

sissythatwalk said:


> Hear hear!!
> 
> I can't take anyone who buys into this "PR" conspiracy seriously when their idea of a staged photo op always ends up being candids taken by regular people and posted on instagram. Never forget the time they were spotted at dinner together with friends in Sweden, and the only way we found out about it was from a creepy instagram photo, and people here freaked out saying it was yet another PR stunt. I'll tell you how to spot a PR stunt: when a professional photographer is able to take multiple photos over an extended period of time of a couple in a place paparazzi are never at. People keep comparing Michael to Bradley - the difference is Bradley's PR tips paps off and that's how he and Irina are spotted "holidaying" in remote tropical places, complete with full HD photos of them flaunting PDA. People in this thread are comparing that to one instagram photo of Michael and Alicia walking out of a building in London. If you can't see how those two things are not comparable, then yall are not using your reasoning skills correctly lol.



FYI, Michael and AV had staged PDAs in Australia to announce their "relationship", another awful staged PDA in April in which he kissed her in the middle of the street and her eyes were opened, and those in Sweden that only a Swedish gossip website cared to post. The rest were attempts by her friends and their fans to publicize them on social networks, tagging their names and fan accounts in the pics. Even an old woman in a wedding tagged her fan accounts  But their official PR stunts, that really worked out, were those two mentioned first. At Cannes they had a pap stroll but it's full of paps over there, it wasn't staged, they just knew they were being spotted and kissed to please paps.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> It wasn't bad PR. It got their names (and specifically hers) into more publications than they've ever had together. Success.
> 
> I think most everybody thinks there's a relationship. The accusation is that they are using it for PR gain - essentially they're sellouts.


It's bad PR IF they appear together for his next premieres,because *that* would be considered a PR move,a bad PR move, for an actor like him.People were talking about them some days ago and they appear (for the first time) together to shut down the rumors. That's the point of some posts here (planting a rumor to obtain more exposure with another public apperance).


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> FYI, Michael and AV had staged PDAs in Australia to announce their "relationship", another awful staged PDA in April in which he kissed her in the middle of the street and her eyes were opened, and those in Sweden that only a Swedish gossip website cared to post. The rest were attempts by her friends and their fans to publicize them on social networks, tagging their names and fan accounts in the pics. Even an old woman in a wedding tagged her fan accounts  But their official PR stunts, that really worked out, were those two mentioned first. At Cannes they had a pap stroll but it's full of paps over there, it wasn't staged, they just knew they were being spotted and kissed to please paps.




Excuse me but how do you write all this as if they're concrete facts? Do you know for sure that in Australia, they had staged PDAs? What made it staged for you?


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> It's bad PR IF they appear together for his next premieres,because *that* would be considered a PR move,a bad PR move, for an actor like him.People were talking about them some days ago and they appear (for the first time) together to shut down the rumors. That's the point of some posts here (planting a rumor to obtain more exposure with another public apperance).



OMG! We finally agree on something! 

However, I wouldn't be surprised if they did just that. I think that was the point of this whole exercise. They might not stand together on the carpet (plausible deniability), but I'd bet the farm that she'll be there for all of his events - which will still get people talking, too. AV would never pass up an opportunity to get her picture taken for the world. She's thirsty for fame, ya' know.


----------



## twiddlebird

sweetpatootie said:


> Excuse me but how do you write all this as if they're concrete facts? Do you know for sure that in Australia, they had staged PDAs? What made it staged for you?



Can I vote to please not resurrect that demon? We exhausted the Bondi Beach photo fiasco, etc. awhile back. I can't go through that one again.

Edit to add: I'm only partially joking here.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> Excuse me but how do you write all this as if they're concrete facts? Do you know for sure that in Australia, they had staged PDAs? What made it staged for you?



Are you serious? Those were pics taken by paparazzis (high quality, well positioned, many different places) and sorry but AV was a nobody back then and Michael was never a very popular actor either. And they were in Australia LOL Those were staged. Theyr'e not and they will never be Brangelina, to be followed by paps everywhere. How would anyone know they were there, in that specific place (beach) and then in some other street a few days later? People didn't even know they were dating back then, that was their first staged PDA to tell the world they were dating.

After Affleck and Garner split, a former PR told in an interview that even really famous actors, like them and Jennifer Aniston, do staged PDAs in Hollywood. Can you imagine a B-list actor and a Swedish nobody in Australia? Sorry but no way they were caught by paps by accident, those were planned. Just like NY, Sweden and also their posing pics in Monaco, the biggest GP of F1, right after Cannes. I forgot about this one. Not staged because it's full of paps over there but they posed for pics trying to get buzz, especially after social networks were all over him and Marion.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> OMG! We finally agree on something!
> 
> However, I wouldn't be surprised if they did just that. I think that was the point of this whole exercise. They might not stand together on the carpet (plausible deniability), but I'd bet the farm that she'll be there for all of his events - which will still get people talking, too. AV would never pass up an opportunity to get her picture taken for the world. She's thirsty for fame, ya' know.



I have no doubts she'll follow him everywhere in the following weeks. Macbeth tomorrow for sure, NYFF, LFF and so on. Let's see if he'll support his so beloved "girlfriend" and if he'll finally admit they're a thing. She already did that twice, most recently in a French interview.


----------



## gingerglory

He is NOT a B-list actor. Period.


----------



## twiddlebird

gingerglory said:


> He is NOT a B-list actor. Period.



I'd say that the conversation from the leaked Sony emails confirms that he's not A-list. At least not yet. The man needs more hits and PR.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> He is NOT a B-list actor. Period.



Sony leaked emails and that recent research that called him "box office poison" prove he's definitely NOT an A-list actor. Sorry. Jobs is his first really big leading role in US. He needs to enhance his image a bit, gets some major nods in the future and other leading roles in Hollywood. Then he can be considered an A-list actor. Not there yet.


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> Are you serious? Those were pics taken by paparazzis (high quality, well positioned, many different places) and sorry but AV was a nobody back then and Michael was never a very popular actor either. And they were in Australia LOL Those were staged. Theyr'e not and they will never be Brangelina, to be followed by paps everywhere. How would anyone know they were there, in that specific place (beach) and then in some other street a few days later? People didn't even know they were dating back then, that was their first staged PDA to tell the world they were dating.
> 
> After Affleck and Garner split, a former PR told in an interview that even really famous actors, like them and Jennifer Aniston, do staged PDAs in Hollywood. Can you imagine a B-list actor and a Swedish nobody in Australia? Sorry but no way they were caught by paps by accident, those were planned. Just like NY, Sweden and also their posing pics in Monaco, the biggest GP of F1, right after Cannes. I forgot about this one. Not staged because it's full of paps over there but they posed for pics trying to get buzz, especially after social networks were all over him and Marion.




I see. 

Just because those were taken by paparazzi, doesn't mean they were "staged". How do you know the photographer wasn't tipped off by someone else?  I don't think either actor benefits from "announcing their relationship". Both actors (like other serious actors) will tell you that they'd rather the public didn't know much about their personal lives ... as this will interfere with the storytelling on the big screen. 

Michael is not b list and Alicia Vikander is not a nobody.


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> Sony leaked emails and that recent research that called him "box office poison" prove he's definitely NOT an A-list actor. Sorry. Jobs is his first really big leading role in US. He needs to enhance his image a bit, gets some major nods in the future and other leading roles in Hollywood. Then he can be considered an A-list actor. Not there yet.



 Jump to conclusions much? Sony emails showed they didn't think he was AS bankable  as Bale and DiCaprio. Nobody called him "box office poison"  - that was a "sensational" attention-getting subheading used by the writer reporting on a recent survey asking some random people. You make it sound like a general impression shared by all. Geez.


----------



## sissythatwalk

The Sydney photos were not staged, are you kidding.... they were in Bondi and the Eastern Suburbs, there are ALWAYS paparazzi around there because that's where all the wealthy and famous Sydney-siders live. The paparazzi had an eye out for Fassbender the whole time he was filming here, everyone knew when production for Light Between Oceans moved to Sydney, it was widely reported on and so paparazzi were on the hunt for photos of Fassbender. And they got them when he and Alicia were in a popular part of the city. Again, the fact that people would sooner believe this is some staged stunt and conspiracy theory than that the Australian paparazzi genuinely managed to snap them when they were together in a popular and celeb-heavy part of the city is just... irrational. You guys will bend over backwards and do the craziest of mental gymnastics to keep believing it's "PR". Well I think your theories are "BS".


----------



## twiddlebird

sweetpatootie said:


> I see.
> 
> Just because those were taken by paparazzi, doesn't mean they were "staged". How do you know the photographer wasn't tipped off by someone else?



I'm hearing this demon moaning again, but as it's almost Halloween...

There a whole narrative to that set of pap pics. They were tipped off, and the most likely (only, really) culprit is their own people. It was their big announcement. Pretty obvious, actually.



sweetpatootie said:


> I don't think either actor benefits from "announcing their relationship". Both actors (like other serious actors) will tell you that they'd rather the public didn't know much about their personal lives ... as this will interfere with the storytelling on the big screen.



Why do magazines like People, etc. exist?

To think this way denies the whole parasitic relationship between celebrity gossip and the entertainment industry, and the reason actors employ publicists. The industry is, and always has been, one hand feeding the other between the press and the movie industry. As I'm not an idealist, I can't believe otherwise.



sweetpatootie said:


> Michael is not b list and Alicia Vikander is not a nobody.



Michael will be an A-list actor when he gets a blockbuster on his name alone. He hasn't pulled that off yet.

AV is a nobody in the US. That's why she lost her part in The Circle - she didn't have the name recognition for the picture to get US distribution, and was replaced by Emma Watson who does.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> I see.
> 
> Just because those were taken by paparazzi, doesn't mean they were "staged". How do you know the photographer wasn't tipped off by someone else?  I don't think either actor benefits from "announcing their relationship". Both actors (like other serious actors) will tell you that they'd rather the public didn't know much about their personal lives ... as this will interfere with the storytelling on the big screen.
> 
> Michael is not b list and Alicia Vikander is not a nobody.



Omg, if you wanna believe those weren't staged, ok. I already explained it pretty clear, you should read more about actors, Hollywood and staged PDA's. They weren't papped by accident in Australia and YES, Michael is a B-list actor and AV WAS a nobody back then. She's only more famous now mainly because of HIM and the buzz he gaved her. When DG comes out the general audience will get to know her more, as she expected to happen. She just won't have three films in contention.



> Jump to conclusions much? Sony emails showed they didn't think he was AS bankable as Bale and DiCaprio. Nobody called him "box office poison" - that was a "sensational" attention-getting subtitle used by the writer reporting on a recent survey asking some random people. You make it sound like a general impression shared by all. Geez.



A research published at Variety and then Forbes called him "box office poison" after interest in Jobs and Macbeth reduced after his name was mentioned. Jeez!  Those Sony leaked emails just gave us an idea about how he isn't a huge star. The budget for Jobs even reduced after he got in.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/s...hunger-games-mockingjay-box-office-1201600785


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I'm hearing this demon moaning again, but as it's almost Halloween...
> 
> There a whole narrative to that set of pap pics. They were tipped off, and the most likely (only, really) culprit is their own people. It was their big announcement. Pretty obvious, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do magazines like People, etc. exist?
> 
> To think this way denies the whole parasitic relationship between celebrity gossip and the entertainment industry, and the reason actors employ publicists. The industry is, and always has been, one hand feeding the other between the press and the movie industry. As I'm not an idealist, I can't believe otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael will be an A-list actor when he gets a blockbuster on his name alone. He hasn't pulled that off yet.
> 
> AV is a nobody in the US. That's why she lost her part in The Circle - she didn't have the name recognition for the picture to get US distribution, and was replaced by Emma Watson who does.



This!


----------



## gingerglory

DDL doesn't have BO hits. He does a movie and disappears for a long time and does another one and has a minimal PR. Is he also a B-list actor? LOL

Nobody calls Michael "box office poison", even that laughable so-called research. The only one labels him that, ironically is his "fan".

Anyway, I have my own judgement when it comes to Michael's career. 

The new interview is coming

https://youtu.be/CGrrMqDP2NI


----------



## sweetpatootie

Katespadegurl said:


> r u pearlyqueen?



No, I'm not.  Just another sane person trying to express a rational viewpoint. It feels like there's way too many jaded, cynical, distrusting people online who think there's a shady motive behind everything. Michael is a good actor and a good person, period. Michael does not and would not engage in stupid, frivolous, deceptive, silly PR. Just because people watch too many ridiculous so-called reality shows - don't take that brush and smear Michael Fassbender's good name with it.


----------



## Katespadegurl

I'm tired of MF and this whole "game" or whatever the hell you wanna call it, but I think that "box office poison" thing is really harsh tbh. He has a good amount of fans that really love his work/acting. Jobs and Macbeth have been getting great reviews and is a potential Oscar nominated movie along with lead actor and supp actress, so maybe people will see the reviews on RT or whatever (a lot of people check RT trust me, even the average viewers) and will hopefully check it out. Fassy is certainly NOT a household name or an A list, but he's making his way, slowly. Most people definitely will know him as Magneto and when I tell my friends that Magneto is playing Jobs, they're usually like, "Oh! I love him!" So whoever said that the average movie viewers will recognize his face but not remember the name is right. 

Ok, back to this whole debacle. I'm just confused and tired. I'm going to take a break and see what's up in a few months, check in from time to time. Peace outttt!


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> DDL doesn't have BO hits. He does a movie and disappears for a long time and does another one and has a minimal PR. Is he also a B-list actor? LOL
> 
> Nobody calls Michael "box office poison", even that laughable so-called research. The only one labels him that, ironically is his "fan".
> 
> Anyway, I have my own judgement when it comes to Michael's career.
> 
> The new interview is coming
> 
> https://youtu.be/CGrrMqDP2NI



Do NOT call me "fan", some respect please. Don't go there. 

Why are you comparing DDL to Michael?  I won't even comment this. The guy has three Oscars, almost every single film he makes give him major awards and praises. And he has many hits as leading. If Michael ever becomes as respectable as him he can die happy 

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/people/chart/?id=danieldaylewis.htm

I don't know if you actually read the article but it calls him "box office poison" (not the research, they shouldn't do that LOL) and then Forbes did the same. I also think it was harsh but his films having their interests reduced because of HIS name show he is no A-list star.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, sure. *Vulture mentioned Harvey pretty clearly *and she tried her best to avoid him in her answer. Besides his Swedish interview at Cannes saying she was the next "it girl" in Hollywood and he found her brilliant. Or that both were the next Hollywood big couple...yeah. *But we've already talked about this and you know it*. And Midsummer she leaked those pics (ridiculous pics of Michael btw) and he wasn'ther plus one at the wedding, she was also invited. There's a pic of her in that wedding with friends, she wasn't his plus one. And I won't even mention their miserable pics together in that staged PDA in Stockohlm, in which Peter Dinklage could be between them, or their sad faces in Montreal at that concert of HER friend. *I know you like AV and them together, I don't.* Neither os us will change our minds, we'll always see them according to how we see things so...let's agree to disagree


Yes,but not for the reasons you want to believe..  And yes,we've already talked about it and I said that the journalist was just quoting his words during the showreel (the "next big HW couple" introduced during a not specified party  is another mystery since Michael wasn't even there.. ). But I know that you don't change  your mind... 
I  think she's a talented actress,and if someone calls her again and says that she's brilliant,I like to think it's because she's good at her job. 



bhb2014 said:


> Are you serious? Those were pics taken by paparazzis (high quality, well positioned, many different places) and sorry but AV was a nobody back then and Michael was never a very popular actor either. And they were in Australia LOL Those were staged.


We can argue about the reasons why they were there,but Bondi Beach is a famous paparazzi hotspot,so they were not there  for them.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> I'm tired of MF and this whole "game" or whatever the hell you wanna call it, but I think that "box office poison" thing is really harsh tbh. He has a good amount of fans that really love his work/acting. Jobs and Macbeth have been getting great reviews and is a potential Oscar nominated movie along with lead actor and supp actress, so maybe people will see the reviews on RT or whatever (a lot of people check RT trust me, even the average viewers) and will hopefully check it out. Fassy is certainly NOT a household name or an A list, but he's making his way, slowly. Most people definitely will know him as Magneto and when I tell my friends that Magneto is playing Jobs, they're usually like, "Oh! I love him!" So whoever said that the average movie viewers will recognize his face but not remember the name is right.
> 
> Ok, back to this whole debacle. I'm just confused and tired. I'm going to take a break and see what's up in a few months, check in from time to time. Peace outttt!



Me too, I'm already late for a party LOL I have to control myself more


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,but not for the reasons you want to believe..  And yes,we've already talked about it and I said that the journalist was just quoting his words during the showreel (the "next big HW couple" introduced during a not specified party  is another mystery since Michael wasn't even there.. ). But I know that you don't change  your mind...
> I  think she's a talented actress,and if someone calls her again and says that she's brilliant,I like to think it's because she's good at her job.
> 
> 
> We can argue about the reasons why they were there,but Bondi Beach is a famous paparazzi hotspot,so they were not there  for them.



Of course there words are suspect for you, like I said, you are like Vikassy, you believe in everything that's good about them. Of course what you say won't change my mind, some way what I say doesn't change yours 

Yeah, of course they were papped by accident, they're so famous in Australia (cough AV cough cough very famous cough) that a pap pictured them over there for hours and then in a random street days later. Sure. Believe in what you wanna believe. They did those staged PDA's to announce "the world" they were "casually dating". That was their first PR move, Cannes was supposed to have sealed them in Hollywood but nobody seemed to care about them since then, only when they announced their fake split. But who likes an ice couple who looks miserable together? =)


----------



## twiddlebird

I'm with you Katespadegurl. I mostly a lurker here, but I think it's about time for me to have a Fassbender break. I spent far too much of my free time following him. It was me that did most of the screencaps for the HBO first look the other night, and it's great to see my work spread all over the Internet - fascinating, really - but there are other things in life that I really should be focusing on.

I think this is life telling me to take a step back from my Michael Fassbender fascination. I've watched everything online, bought his movies, read everything, seen every picture, collected, liked, bought magazines because of him, and evangelized to all my girlfriends. I've been a hardcore fan (please don't doubt me on this), but now is the time to find other, more productive things. I've known for awhile that there's a better use for my time. Time to let go.

Perhaps I'll check back in a few months. Hopefully all this crap will have passed by then.

Peace.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sissythatwalk said:


> The Sydney photos were not staged, are you kidding.... they were in Bondi and the Eastern Suburbs, there are ALWAYS paparazzi around there because that's where all the wealthy and famous Sydney-siders live. The paparazzi had an eye out for Fassbender the whole time he was filming here, everyone knew when production for Light Between Oceans moved to Sydney, it was widely reported on and so paparazzi were on the hunt for photos of Fassbender. And they got them when he and Alicia were in a popular part of the city. Again, the fact that people would sooner believe this is some staged stunt and conspiracy theory than that the Australian paparazzi genuinely managed to snap them when they were together in a popular and celeb-heavy part of the city is just... irrational. You guys will bend over backwards and do the craziest of mental gymnastics to keep believing it's "PR". Well I think your theories are "BS".



This. This is absolutely true of the paps in the Eastern suburbs of Sydney. Sydney is my hometown and as stated over the years on tPF, I work in Events and PR. Bondi and the other Eastern Suburbs are notorious pap haunts. They've caught many visiting celebs off-guard who wrongly think our paps are more easy-going like the rest of the population. Nope.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> DDL doesn't have BO hits. He does a movie and disappears for a long time and does another one and has a minimal PR. Is he also a B-list actor? LOL
> 
> Nobody calls Michael "box office poison", even that laughable so-called research. The only one labels him that, ironically is his "fan".
> 
> Anyway, I have my own judgement when it comes to Michael's career.
> 
> The new interview is coming
> 
> https://youtu.be/CGrrMqDP2NI


Forbes' Scott Mendelson called him "box office poison",but the whole thing needs to be put into context. I know for sure that he's a great fan,I doubt it's some kind of harsh criticism. 


Lou9 said:


> Very cute!



Yes,very cute!

http://www.heraldscotland.com/arts_...e_create_my_Macbeth__says_Michael_Fassbender/

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/aaron-sorkin-apologizes-tim-cook-steve-jobs-1201603420/


----------



## miss clare

Maybe Michael got sucked back into this PROmance because of the articles calling him "box office poison".  Maybe this made someone in his team, or even he himself, quite anxious.


----------



## baewatch

Trashy tabloid news is bottom of the barrel stuff...I think he has more important things to focus on then then that


----------



## SusanBeach

Hackensack said:


> Guys, he's allowed to have a girlfriend.  Even one you don't approve of or like.  The assumption that Paula fed US magazine the story is merely an assumption--as if we've all forgotten that tabloids like US make up contradictory stories week after week.  Just look at stories about, for example, Brad and Angelina from week to week--totally contradictory.
> *He didn't bother to deny it, because why would he?*  He doesn't deny stuff, and he no longer talks about any girlfriends, because he knows better.



^^^^^ This 
IMO, Michael didn´t lie, US magazine did,I think their sources were the gossip at different sites, the others tabloids have repeated US magazines word.


----------



## SusanBeach

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vx4RgI9hhA&feature=youtu.be

I don´t think this have been posted, 

Maybe I´m wrong but then you have the vid for the second time :shame:


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> ^^^^^ This
> IMO, Michael didn´t lie, US magazine did,I think their sources were the gossip at different sites, the others tabloids have repeated US magazines word.



No website has ever cared about Michael and AV, despite their efforts. Only poor tabloids like Star Mag and GossipCop talked about them since their staged PDAs in AUS (it WAS staged), NY, Sweden and their posing pics in Monaco. So nobody would ever care to plant a big lie like that one in US Mag, which has published lies before but it's also one of the most reliable gossip sources. Not a coincidence that every single website around the world, which never bothered to talk about them before, published about it. So yeah,Michael and AV did lie to us and played their PR game with us as a strategy to put them on the spotlight during awards season. Sad but that's what they did. You'll see future staged PDA's and events together like the one yesterday soon.



> Maybe Michael got sucked back into this PROmance because of the articles calling him "box office poison". Maybe this made someone in his team, or even he himself, quite anxious.



Nah, it was all a game they played with us. They planned this all along.

Guys, I'll do like Twiddlebird. This that Michael did kinda diappointed me big deal, I'll never look at him the same way again (at least for now). I can't do this anymore. I'm a fan, he's an amazing actor and I hope he becomes an A-list actor soon and gets more great roles in HW like in Jobs and AC. I do root for him, although a few disagree just because I don't approve everything he does (personal and professional lives). I'm not his PR, I'm just a fan. This thread has been making me feel bad for months and I feel I'm losing my time in here, especially after the lie he told us. 

I apologize if I ever hurt any of you, it wasn't my intention. I loved to post in here and talk to you guys in the past year and a half and it was cool to follow his career all this time. We have different lines of thoughts but it's awesome, freedom of speech, nobody has to agree with anybody. When we discuss his life, it's all about assumptions, only he knows what's really going on.

I'm out, I wish you and Michael all the best, even though I'm not a big fan the same way I was before. It happens, I'be been there with other stars too 

EDIT: I'll keep checking in here for news, it's a pretty awesome place to do so. Maybe I'll be back one day =)


----------



## SusanBeach

gettyimages.se/detail/nyhetsfoto/michael-fassbender-attends-a-photocall-for-macbeth-at-nyhetsfoto/490261342

From the photo call today

gettyimages.se/detail/nyhetsfoto/david-thewlis-michael-fassbender-paddy-considine-and-justin-nyhetsfoto/490260868


----------



## SusanBeach

And a few more

gettyimages.se/detail/nyhetsfoto/david-thewlis-michael-fassbender-paddy-considine-and-justin-nyhetsfoto/490260868

gettyimages.se/detail/nyhetsfoto/michael-fassbender-attends-a-photocall-for-macbeth-at-nyhetsfoto/490260910


gettyimages.ch/detail/nachrichtenfoto/michael-fassbender-attends-a-photocall-for-macbeth-at-nachrichtenfoto/490258916

sources: Gettyimages


----------



## miss clare

It doesn't look like Alicia was at the Macbeth premiere. So I'm hoping against hope, she just surprised him at the Jobs screening.


----------



## Hackensack

Tons of tweets about Michael at the Edinburgh premier, and how nice he is to everyone.  That's the real person behind the actor.

x


----------



## mollie12

His suit is great.  Whoever styled his hair did him really dirty.  Do not show up to NYFF like that, Michael!


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3140602


View attachment 3140603


View attachment 3140604
View attachment 3140605

Source


----------



## Lou9

Great interview with Andrew Marr from this morning.

Interview on the red carpet.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Great interview with Andrew Marr from this morning.
> 
> Interview on the red carpet.



Really love this one. He is such a big dork.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Tons of tweets about Michael at the Edinburgh premier, and how nice he is to everyone.  That's the real person behind the actor.x



I just read through a bunch of fan tweets from today too and yes, they all talked about how nice he was to them.  He made a lot of fans happy.  He really does seem to try and give each one their moment.  Their moment with him.   That's why I love him.  Well, _that_ and he's a great actor.

And he's hot.  Really hot.


----------



## Lou9

Quite a few shark smiles today. Always nice to see!


----------



## gingerglory

That's my favorite Sharkysmile right there. Thank you, Lou9. Every time I see it I just can't hold my own big stupid grin.


----------



## gingerglory

> Sometimes you meet someone and you feel like you&#8217;ve known them your whole life and that&#8217;s the feeling I had with Michael. He&#8217;s creative and inventive, but his power of invention never gets in the way of simplicity. He surprises me every day.&#8221;



http://www.express.co.uk/life-style...ion-Cotillard-Lady-Macbeth-Michael-Fassbender


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I just read through a bunch of fan tweets from today too and yes, they all talked about how nice he was to them.  He made a lot of fans happy.  *He really does seem to try and give each one their moment.  Their moment with him.  * That's why I love him.  Well, _that_ and he's a great actor.
> 
> And he's hot.  Really hot.



Yes, it's not even an exaggeration. My friend went to today's premiere. She said Michael literally started to sign from the first person on the line to the very last. And he was not in a hurry. Waited for nervous fans setting up their phones while chatting with them. There was a fan who was so excited and nervous to see him,when he was standing in front of her, she couldn't hold her tears. Michael gave her a hug and calmed her. My friend went to Days of Future Past premiere in London in 2014 as well. He was in the exactly same way when he met his fans. Despite raining, he took care of everyone who wanted their moments with him. The same from my own experience at the Apple store. He genuinely appreciates his fans' support. And he's not pretentious.


----------



## Morgane

miss clare said:


> Maybe Michael got sucked back into this PROmance because of the articles calling him "box office poison".  Maybe this made someone in his team, or even he himself, quite anxious.


I don't know how a "PRomance" with Alicia Vikander (and their last public appearance is in May.. ) is going to improve the box office results of his movies.. I also don't know how a PRomance with Michael can improve the box office results of her movies too..



SusanBeach said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vx4RgI9hhA&feature=youtu.be
> 
> I don´t think this have been posted,
> 
> Maybe I´m wrong but then you have the vid for the second time :shame:


Thanks!   Interview with the full cast:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=Svc_Pokl3aI



Allie28 said:


> I just read through a bunch of fan tweets from today too and yes, they all talked about how nice he was to them.  He made a lot of fans happy.  He really does seem to try and give each one their moment.  Their moment with him.   That's why I love him.  Well, _that_ and he's a great actor.
> 
> And he's hot.  Really hot.




@sjdavis10: Highlight today @macbeth_movie - was floored! Utterly compelling, visually stunning w/Fassbender & Cotillard on Oscar form. Thus Superb.

@vickiedoherty: The @macbeth_movie was absolutely stunning. An amazing performance by Michael Fassbender. So thankful to have been at the premiere.

@Steven_Armour: Credit to Michael Fassbender at the UK premiere of @macbeth_movie in Edinburgh today. Total gent, made time to greet everyone. A real star.


Photocall at Edimburgh castle:


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Quite a few shark smiles today. Always nice to see!




https://twitter.com/WOW247edinburgh/status/648212398663405569

http://www.scotlandnow.dailyrecord....ge/michael-fassbender-hopes-new-movie-6525417

Other pics:


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Yes, it's not even an exaggeration. My friend went to today's premiere. She said Michael literally started to sign from the first person on the line to the very last. And he was not in a hurry. Waited for nervous fans setting up their phones while chatting with them. There was a fan who was so excited and nervous to see him,when he was standing in front of her, she couldn't hold her tears. Michael gave her a hug and calmed her. My friend went to Days of Future Past premiere in London in 2014 as well. He was in the exactly same way when he met his fans. Despite raining, he took care of everyone who wanted their moments with him. The same from my own experience at the Apple store. He genuinely appreciates his fans' support. And he's not pretentious.



That's awesome!  I'm so glad you got to meet him and have your own moment!  

Every fan account I read sounds exactly the same as these so it's easy to draw the conclusion that he really does try to reach every fan...and he's happy to do it!


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for the pics Morgane!  Love that smile!


----------



## gingerglory

This is great



> New boy band alert!



https://twitter.com/PaddyConsidine/status/648243999216672768


----------



## bhb2014

New behind the scenes on Macbeth. Pretty cool 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF8H0bQgZ00

EDIT: Michael talked about Marion and apparently he had a fishy breath before Macbeth's premiere LOL



> Speaking of filming with the French beauty, Michael Fassbender revealed to the magazine: &#8220;She&#8217;s got a wicked sense of humor. Direct, playful, provocative, [she] doesn&#8217;t pull any punches.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;(At Cannes) we sat down in the theatre and she was sitting beside me and she goes, &#8216;Diiid you &#8216;ave fish for dinner?&#8217; And I was like, &#8216;Yeah why? Do I stink of it?&#8217; And she was like, &#8216;Yes. You know, I only tell you because you are my friend but maybe you should &#8216;ave a chewing gum or something'."
> 
> "I did have a chewing gum and then the film started and for the rest of it I had my hand over my mouth, sure that I stank of fish."


[/QUOTE]

http://www.standard.co.uk/fashion/n...working-with-dior-as-she-claims-a2957261.html


----------



## Lou9

Film4 Special on Macbeth.


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Film4 Special on Macbeth.



I have JUST posted that


----------



## bhb2014

Interview on the red carpet. I don't know how to embed this.

https://instagram.com/p/8K3fjZSo-M/?taken-by=wow_247

Pic at the after party.

https://twitter.com/itsalawyerslife/status/648216508401889280

PS: I can't be mad at Michael for that long


----------



## AnaV

bhb2014 said:


> New behind the scenes on Macbeth. Pretty cool
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF8H0bQgZ00
> 
> EDIT: *Michael talked about Marion and apparently he had a fishy breath before Macbeth's premiere LOL*


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


>



I laughed so hard  I can imagine her saying this to him and his reaction. It was good that he had a gum with him LOL I hate fish breath too.


----------



## bhb2014

New interview about Macbeth, made before Cannes.

http://www.curzonblog.com/all-posts...uld-be-king-interview-with-michael-fassbender



> Q: If you were talking to, say, a teenager and trying to persuade him or her to watch your film of Macbeth, what would you say?
> 
> MF: Number one, because its so epic, I think. Especially this story  there are so many human elements in it. This thing that we talked about, loss, and the idea of ambition, and getting the things that we wished for and when theyre realised, what does that mean to us? I think the idea of supernatural elements is definitely attractive to people. They could ask, the three witches, whats that all about? and then we realise that were dealing with a specific time in history, where pagan rituals were starting to be replaced with Christianity. So there is this pagan world that is leaving, but its also still there, and the elements are still very much at play. That I think is very attractive to people.


----------



## bhb2014

FIVE star review for Macbeth  86 on MC, ten positive reviews so far. On RT rating is 95%.



> Braveheart meets the Bard for a blood-soaked game of thrones in Justin Kurzels lean, mean and absolutely sensational adaptation of the terrifying tale of Macbeth. Its the only Shakespearean play that is entirely about evil, its protagonist the only of his who is damned beyond any redemption. Weve seen a lot of Macbeths (Welles, Kurosawa, Polanksi, for starters). Really a lot. But you have never shed tears for Macbeth or his ferocious co-conspirator, the decidedly unhinged Lady Macbeth. Not until now.
> 
> Australian Kurzel  whose Snowtown promised good things but hardly something this astonishing  working with a screenplay credited to the unlikely quartet of Jacob Koskoff, Michael Leslie, Todd Louiso and William Shakespeare, pares down dialogue (and witchcraft), looking for the humanity in the Macbeths. The couple are first seen paralysed with grief at the funeral pyre of a little boy, and everything that follows may be seen, if not pardoned, as a frantic power-grabbing bid to fill the void in their lives. Their impulse to hasten prediction along by murdering the king, Duncan (David Thewlis), with scant consideration to morality or consequences, is catastrophic for them, bloody deeds begetting ever bloodier ones.
> 
> Fassbender is ideal. He looks like a warrior and leader of men and he has the resources to mesmerise with Macbeths darkly poetic introspection, his flickers of conscience and increasingly desperate tyranny. Its as if he is daring heaven, Earth and all comers to bring him to his knees, and hes not having it. Marion Cotillard is magnificent (and not too obviously French), carried away by ambition, power and glory but unable to keep her despair at bay. She cuts a pitiable tragic figure, her disintegration beautifully, quietly calibrated. Instead of raging with hysterical madness she fades away, consumed by grief and guilt.
> 
> Its shot exquisitely (by DP Adam Arkapaw) as a medieval piece in Scotland  mists in the gloaming, austere castles, red skies and smoky battlefields. Its also rigorously controlled, from soliloquy and intimacies to big battle action and boldly brutal set-pieces (a vindictive Macbeth personally murders Lady Macduff and the little Macduffs in a shocking, gut-twisting deviation from the text). Twists from the original text yield ingenious invention, like the stunning surprise of Birnam Wood coming to Dunsinane, proving that an unconventional take on a classic can still bring it to new, breathtakingly cinematic life.
> 
> Verdict
> Inspired, innovative, stunning, with unforgettable performances and images, this is up there with the great screen Shakespeares. The playwright surely would be thrilled with it in its full-blooded vigour.



http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/reviewcomplete.asp?FID=138584


----------



## FassbenderLover

I am loving the pics. Love that smile


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I am loving the pics. Love that smile



His hair is different too  he looks a bit tired but he's been working a lot lately. AC, Macbeth and campaigning for Jobs.

One more from the after party!

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/648595546320564224


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Interview on the red carpet. I don't know how to embed this.
> 
> *PS: I can't be mad at Michael for that long*



You should have left his new fans take over posting interviews, reviews and pictures. Just to see how fast the thread would die if Alicia wasn't around regularly.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the pics Morgane!  Love that smile!






gingerglory said:


> Yes, it's not even an exaggeration. My friend went to today's premiere. She said Michael literally started to sign from the first person on the line to the very last. And he was not in a hurry. Waited for nervous fans setting up their phones while chatting with them. There was a fan who was so excited and nervous to see him,when he was standing in front of her, she couldn't hold her tears. Michael gave her a hug and calmed her. My friend went to Days of Future Past premiere in London in 2014 as well. He was in the exactly same way when he met his fans. Despite raining, he took care of everyone who wanted their moments with him. The same from my own experience at the Apple store. He genuinely appreciates his fans' support. And he's not pretentious.


Thanks for sharing!






























Scot Greenan (I think he's with Michael and Kurzel in the after party pic) on working with Michael:
https://twitter.com/lindamargaret12/status/648179650225684482


----------



## bhb2014

Yes, I think it's the same boy


----------



## miss clare

FassbenderLover said:


> I am loving the pics. Love that smile


Love the fact that Alicia was not there.


----------



## Lou9

Another adorable picture from yesterday...


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Love the fact that Alicia was not there.



After I reflected about it and let my anger goes away, I figured out that pic didn't mean anything. If they were still together she would have attended the premiere for sure or they would have been holding hands (she was distant, Paula between them, very weird). That pic reminded me of the ones with Zoe after they split, hanging out as friends after the split. If they really broke up, it would be good if they remained friends at least, they have a film to promote together in 2016. So I only believe they're back together when they do another staged PDA to confirm it. Right now, to the world and to me, they're done.


----------



## Morgane

Press junket for Steve Jobs:


----------



## gingerglory

Can't wait for the press junket's videos. It would be fun to see him and Kate talking about the movie together.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael will be at BBC Breakfast tomorrow, someone posted on FassyTea. I know they interviewed him at the premiere, maybe this is in London.

I was thinking in here and maybe Michael was with the huge beard on the first sequences of his character, before he finds out about his past. And just like the game, he shaved to look more like the main character.

Some gifs from fassbender-m Tumblr.


----------



## Lou9

I'm excited to see interviews with Michael and Kate together. Looks like these interviews were for the US entertainment shows. Wonder when they will show them.

Interestingly, Steve Jobs is scheduled to open in one of my local art house theaters. I thought it would go into the more mainstream theaters. Perhaps it is just for the weekend of the 16th...


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> I'm excited to see interviews with Michael and Kate together. Looks like these interviews were for the US entertainment shows. Wonder when they will show them.
> 
> Interestingly, Steve Jobs is scheduled to open in one of my local art house theaters. I thought it would go into the more mainstream theaters. Perhaps it is just for the weekend of the 16th...


 
Steve Jobs opens in limited theaters on October 9th, expands on the 16th and goes wide on the 23rd. They first changed to 16th but given the strong releases and Martian's second weekend, they chose the next one, which has much weaker films. And releasing it in smaller theaters gives an idea about the demand for it and it helps increase the audience's interest in the film. It's a very good strategy, Sicario did this recently, Sniper did it last year...


----------



## gingerglory

He was wearing Burberry yesterday.

https://instagram.com/p/8L0NZts8kj/


----------



## gingerglory

the Insider interview. Kate even booked a hotel for Michael for a weekend to take some break. lol She had his back.

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/video/m...l?soc_src=mediacontentsharebuttons&soc_trk=tu


----------



## AnaV

bhb2014 said:


> Michael will be at BBC Breakfast tomorrow, someone posted on FassyTea. I know they interviewed him at the premiere, maybe this is in London.
> 
> I was thinking in here and maybe Michael was with the huge beard on the first sequences of his character, before he finds out about his past. And just like the game, he shaved to look more like the main character.
> 
> *Some gifs from fassbender-m Tumblr.*



Are these gifs from some behind the scenes video? Wish I could see the whole thing, the last one is hilarious!


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> Are these gifs from some behind the scenes video? Wish I could see the whole thing, the last one is hilarious!



Yes! You haven't seen it? It's here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF8H0bQgZ00

Interview for Access Hollywood with Kate. They seem to have bonded pretty well, very nice. Their campaign is cute and how they praise each other. Michael even said she is the best in what she does (he said the same about Marion, so it seems he only did that because of promotion of Macbeth). I like this duo, she might be the female version of James McAvoy 

http://www.accesshollywood.com/mich...preparing-for-steve-jobs-biopic_video_2989637


----------



## gingerglory

http://www.eonline.com/news/700883/you-won-t-believe-what-kate-winslet-wants-for-her-40th-birthday

Michael will get a pressure cooker for Kate 40th birthday.lol


----------



## gingerglory

Steve Jobs 2015: Full Cast Behind the Scenes Movie Interview. Very informative. Katherine Waterson on Michael is funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svc_Pokl3aI


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/700883/you-won-t-believe-what-kate-winslet-wants-for-her-40th-birthday
> 
> Michael will get a pressure cooker for Kate 40th birthday.lol



They are cute! 

Has the Kate and Michael Access Hollywood interview been posted?


----------



## gingerglory

Speaking of fashion, what to wear, a old but a very good interview, back in 2011

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hojq3v4f7c


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/700883/you-won-t-believe-what-kate-winslet-wants-for-her-40th-birthday
> 
> Michael will get a pressure cooker for Kate 40th birthday.lol



lol, too funny!  Although I gotta say, _bone broth_ doesn't sound too appealing to me.  I think it's just the name though.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> They are cute!
> 
> Has the Kate and Michael Access Hollywood interview been posted?



I love at the end of the interview Michael said "it's sexy" when the interviewer were quoting Kate that she's gonna embrace her age.


----------



## mchris55

Sexy Kate and her brand new pressure cooker, serving bone broth at the screening of Steve Jobs at the Academy nursing home, lol. 

Take that Mara, haha!!


----------



## gingerglory

eonline another interview clip http://www.eonline.com/videos/241039/michael-fassbender-kate-winslet-on-jobs-film

At the beginning of the interview, when Michael's talking about reading his script, he's adorable shaking head like that.

etalk interview: http://video.theloop.ca/watch/steve...s-into-tech-tycoon/4516373365001#.Vgq_5_lVikr


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Sexy Kate and her brand new pressure cooker, serving bone broth at the screening of Steve Jobs at the Academy nursing home, lol.
> 
> Take that Mara, haha!!



 It seems Kate is giving Michael some tips on how to campaign! I hope he learns with her, she's a master. Mara better watch out! Their campaign is cool, I'm enjoying it, I love Kate.

New Macbeth posters! Stunning!


----------



## bhb2014

Michael talking about his parents. Very nice interview! Don't know the date but I think it's from last month or early this month.



> My parents are especially proud of my work, he says, before revealing how differently things could have turned out. After I abandoned the idea of being a guitarist in a heavy metal band, they were rather nervous when I told them I wanted to be an actor. They didnt see it as a secure profession. They were relieved when I finally started to have some success and now theyre retired they often come to visit me on set. That means a lot.



http://www.squaremile.com/michael-fassbender-on-filming-macbeth-and-why-he-loves-darker-roles


----------



## Lou9

"Negative, Ghostrider"? What a dork! No wonder Kate's daughter told her to stop.


----------



## bhb2014

Kate being a diva and campaigning for Michael.



> I want to make sure you hear me loud and clear: I have never, ever seen an actor work so hard, she said. His work ethic is un-f**king-believable, to the point where I would worry about him. He had 182 pages of dialogue! He was on every single page! It was like learning Hamlet times two.



http://www.goss.ie/2015/09/kate-winslet-gushes-about-michael-fassbender-hes-un-fking-believable

Pics from the premiere and the set o Macbeth. Justin and his wife, Essie, also wore Burberry.

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/648884522390560769

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/648870999103012865

https://twitter.com/Burberry/status/648482815424733185


----------



## mollie12

Heh, so I wasn't crazy!  Kate mentioned that she always saw MF eating but he kept shrinking throughout the shoot.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Heh, so I wasn't crazy!  Kate mentioned that she always saw MF eating but he kept shrinking throughout the shoot.



Yeah, I remember he said in an interview back in 2011 that he eats a lot. Even that, he can hardly get fat. Everytime he's on a project, he becomes skinnier at the end. Shame, Prometheus,Jobs, etc. I suspect when he finishes AC, he would shrink again comparing what he looks like now.


----------



## gingerglory

For Jobs, he works 17-18hrs a day. How could he not shrink? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H28_2HdK7J0&feature=youtu.be

also Jobs BTS Featurette https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vx4RgI9hhA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bhb2014

Michael gave an interview to Stylist, it seems pretty recent. I can't upload right now but it's very good! He talks about his parents, childhood, fishy breath at Cannes and avoids talking about love LOL he said he loves to be in love but refuses to answer if he is in love. Maybe someone can post it in here =)


----------



## bhb2014

This is the article! It seems Michael is using more his iPhone now! =) He also mentioned his co-stars when asked about equality: Lawrence, Wasikowska, Marion, AV and Kate.


----------



## gingerglory

Awesome interview. He's still living in his old flat although he's not there a lot of times due to work.

http://eserei27.tumblr.com/post/130150102921/michael-fassbender-in-stylist-magazine-sept-30


----------



## bhb2014

Thanks for posting the full interview! =) I really liked it! Many magazines, many cool interviews for his campaign!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Awesome interview. He's still living in his old flat although he's not there a lot of times due to work.
> 
> http://eserei27.tumblr.com/post/130150102921/michael-fassbender-in-stylist-magazine-sept-30




lol, ginger....just asked you in a DM if you had seen this interview...probably at the same time you were posting it!  

great interview!


----------



## bhb2014

@rebeccacaine on Macbeth

#Macbeth is stonking. Bloody and SCOTTISH. Subtitles for the Yanks, I think. Fassbender and Cotillard ridiculously beautiful

=)


----------



## bhb2014

Five star review to Macbeth from the Hollywood News.

http://www.thehollywoodnews.com/2015/09/28/macbeth-review-081907


----------



## Katespadegurl

I'm getting some feminist!Fassy vibes in this interview lollll.


----------



## bhb2014

Katespadegurl said:


> I'm getting some feminist!Fassy vibes in this interview lollll.



Yeah, basically he said there should be equality in show business. Cool! And he mentioned his recent co-stars =)


----------



## gingerglory

Over the years, he always gives me feminist vibes through various his interviews. Just a few examples. There are more including today's stylist magazine interview.



> Obviously, there's a certain type of clothing that I prefer on a woman, but for me it's more about confidence than what this woman likes to wear. It wouldn't really bother me that much if I don't like her fashion sense. If she's happy and she's rocking it and has a confidence with it, then I find that attractive.





> [Mr. Rochester]&#8217;s been burnt, and I always think, the young 18-year-old boy who went out to Jamaica, and bang!  Next thing, his life has taken a turn, and it&#8217;s a totally different situation than what he would have expected.  What was supposed to be sort of an adventure for a young man turned out to be something completely different.  But!  I gotta say, I always feel for Bertha!  I always think, was she just a sexual woman?  And in that day and age, if you were sexual, you were crazy.  And so it&#8217;s like, no wonder she&#8217;s trying to burn the house down&#8212; she&#8217;s been locked up in that feckin&#8217; attic for how many years?  I&#8217;d be trying to burn the house down, too!





> He studied at the Drama Centre London, a school notorious for putting its students in degrading situations in order to break down their inhibitions. It clearly hasn&#8217;t done his career any harm, but he has his reservations about the technique. The school has a practice called &#8216;Private Moments&#8217; where students are asked to perform something they would stop if someone caught them at it. Fassbender&#8217;s involved dancing and singing in front of a mirror. I tell him about an actress who did the same, but the tutor insisted she do it in just her pants. Was he asked to strip?&#8216;No, I wasn&#8217;t! And you know what, I would have told him to **** off if he did. That&#8217;s horrible. I guess a lot of people were forced to do things there that they wouldn&#8217;t have done, because they didn&#8217;t want to get kicked out. Actresses in general in that school got a much harder time.&#8217;
> 
> An attitude he has joked he redressed when, in Shame, he did full-frontal nudity. He wasn&#8217;t that bothered about it at the time, though not because he lacks insecurities: &#8216;For god&#8217;s sake, I&#8217;m insecure, of course I am. But that was just a matter of me going, OK, and just getting naked.&#8217; Subsequently, though, he had George Clooney, Charlize Theron and Sarah Silverman joking about the size of his penis &#8211; to his face. He took it on the chin and laughed (&#8216;I can&#8217;t start saying: &#8220;Wait a second, there&#8217;s more about the film than my dick; it&#8217;s one scene and it doesn&#8217;t go on for very long&#8221;&#8217. And he appreciates the irony of a man enduring the sort of smut that women are, finally, a little bit protected from: &#8216;It wouldn&#8217;t be acceptable, it would be seen as sexual harassment, people saying [to an actress], &#8220;Your vagina&#8230;&#8221; You know?&#8217; At the time, he said he was taking one for all the actresses who&#8217;d ever been objectified.





> As for Lady Macbeth? She has her own emotional baggage spurring her to action-the loss of a child, a husband away at battle for a year, the pain of isolation. "Maybe through this terrible act of killing the king, and them becoming king and queen, they'll be forged together again," Fassbender reasons. "That is vastly more interesting. The idea of women dangerous with ambition-we don't want to feed that bull****."



Even, he thinks Kate embracing her age and wrinkle sexy, for me, that's quite feminism.

He is a true gentleman.


----------



## Lou9

At least he's not digging himself a huge hole like Matt Damon.

He could have gotten into trouble with his Bobby Sands comments on the Andrew Marr show this weekend, but that really isn't much of an issue outside of Northern Ireland anymore (plus, his mother is from Northern Ireland and he actually played the man).


----------



## gingerglory

What did Damon do? I'm looking forward to watching the Martian this weekend.

ETA: Never mind. I got it.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> I love at the end of the interview Michael said "it's sexy" when the interviewer were quoting Kate that she's gonna embrace her age.


I'm liking these two.. 



gingerglory said:


> Awesome interview. He's still living in his old flat although he's not there a lot of times due to work.
> 
> http://eserei27.tumblr.com/post/130150102921/michael-fassbender-in-stylist-magazine-sept-30


Yes,great interview!  And yes,Michael is a gentleman.


Lou9 said:


> At least he's not digging himself a huge hole like Matt Damon.
> 
> He could have gotten into trouble with his Bobby Sands comments on the Andrew Marr show this weekend, but that really isn't much of an issue outside of Northern Ireland anymore (plus, his mother is from Northern Ireland and he actually played the man).


I was thinking the same thing.. It's bizarre considering that he didn't get into trouble when he was promoting Hunger.

Ridley Scott wants to work with Michael.. 



> *You haven&#8217;t seen a good western recently?*
> 
> Well, I adapted Blood Meridian with Bill Monahan, and Cormac McCarthy is one of the more unusual writers that I think the world has; unforgiving narratives where you don&#8217;t explain any of the bad news&#8212;violence is what it is. Blood Meridian is about how this land was taken from the indigenous peoples with no mercy. But I don&#8217;t think it will ever happen. I found it very hard to get it financed. It&#8217;s so bloody. I did The Counselor, and I was very, very happy with The Counselor. I think it was very cynical and too nihilistic for some people, but I like nihilistic. What the ****! Apocalypse Now is nihilistic. Godfather is nihilistic. There&#8217;s no way Al Pacino is ever a nice guy, and they made the mafia king.
> 
> * It&#8217;s all over television as well, with shows like Breaking Bad.*
> 
> Yeah. That&#8217;s why I thought it would really fly as a film, but it&#8217;s got its fans. A very good Spanish director has seen it 34 times. He keeps writing me and saying, &#8220;I study it because of its minimalism and its drama.&#8221; I&#8217;m actually going to be working again with Michael Fassbender in February on Prometheus 2. It&#8217;s written, so I&#8217;m not chugging along and trying to work out where we&#8217;re going to do it. With something like that, it&#8217;s six-month prep. We&#8217;re going to call it Alien: Paradise Lost. We&#8217;re getting closer and closer to the creation of the beasts&#8212;how and why they were created&#8212;and the first Alien film that I made over thirty years ago. And we have Neill Blomkamp&#8217;s Alien, which will be out in 2017. We just have the first [screenplay] draft in so far but it looks pretty good.
> 
> *You have so many upcoming projects you&#8217;re attached to, it&#8217;s hard to keep track.*
> There&#8217;s a very good book called The Cartel, which is sort of The Godfather of it all and gets down to the conditions of what&#8217;s going on with the Mexican drug cartels, and we bought that. I&#8217;m very interested in that. There&#8217;s a new show out right now, Narcos, that&#8217;s not too bad. I think I need to go there, because The Cartel is very definitive. And we bought Flashman. He&#8217;s a character who&#8217;s the bad guy from Tom Brown&#8217;s School Days, and he&#8217;s called Flashman. The writer took it on and wrote 10, 12 books that began in the &#8216;50s and are beloved with a big fan base. That&#8217;s a good one for Fassbender. The guy is a rotter and ne&#8217;er-do-well, but inordinately handsome and shags everything, but is actually a coward and a liar. You&#8217;ve got a perfect rascal.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I'm liking these two..
> 
> 
> Yes,great interview!  And yes,Michael is a gentleman.
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.. It's bizarre considering that he didn't get into trouble when he was promoting Hunger.
> 
> Ridley Scott wants to work with Michael..



From what I've read, it seems that Kate was almost like a mother to him on set, which is pretty cool. Since she's a mother of three, I get her attitude 

What a surprise, Scott is in love with Michael LOL if his next films are as good as The Martian, go make those films Mike!


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Ridley Scott wants to work with Michael..



I remember when I read Ridley's deadline interview the other day, I was like "heheheh" when he casually said "Michael and I are friends". It's nice to know he's keeping Michael in mind when he develops his projects to see which one suits him.


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> I remember when I read Ridley's deadline interview the other day, I was like "heheheh" when he casually said "Michael and I are friends". It's nice to know he's keeping Michael in mind when he develops his projects to see which one suits him.



In the infamous Sony emails, they used Ridley to vouch for Michael, something to the effect of him saying he was the best actor of his generation. Obviously Ridley enjoys discussing Michael (has he even mentioned Rapace while talking about the next Prometheus?) and is eager to work with him.

But notice he didn't mention that Marco Pierre White movie. I still think that is a priority only for Marco Pierre White and his ego.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> But notice he didn't mention that Marco Pierre White movie. I still think that is a priority only for Marco Pierre White and his ego.



I was just remembering that. Agree.


----------



## miss clare

> *You have so many upcoming projects youre attached to, its hard to keep track.*
> Theres a very good book called The Cartel, which is sort of The  Godfather of it all and gets down to the conditions of whats going on  with the Mexican drug cartels, and we bought that. Im very interested  in that. Theres a new show out right now, Narcos, thats not too bad. I  think I need to go there, because The Cartel is very definitive. And we  bought Flashman. Hes a character whos the bad guy from Tom Browns  School Days, and hes called Flashman. The writer took it on and wrote  10, 12 books that began in the 50s and are beloved with a big fan base.  Thats a good one for Fassbender. The guy is a rotter and  neer-do-well, but inordinately handsome and shags everything, but is  actually a coward and a liar. Youve got a perfect rascal.



Rumors have been around since 2011 that he will be playing Harry Flashman. http://www.mrmovietimes.com/movie-news/michael-fassbender-interview/
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/michael-fassbender-wanted-man-6289514.html


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks for posting the full interview! =) I really liked it! Many magazines, many cool interviews for his campaign!



I'm curious to see how far he'll go. How much he wants it and will it all be worth it in the end.


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Rumors have been around since 2011 that he will be playing Harry Flashman. http://www.mrmovietimes.com/movie-news/michael-fassbender-interview/
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/michael-fassbender-wanted-man-6289514.html



I never knew about this  Thanks for the info! It would be awesome to see him in a gangster film!


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> I'm curious to see how far he'll go. How much he wants it and will it all be worth it in the end.



He will go hard (he already is) for it and he has a master of campaigning next to him. And I think it's awesome  But let's be honest, he knew he had chances of being nominated since the beginning, I mean, Sorkin/Boyle, Oscar-bait is written all over it. I hope he doesn't creates a lot of expectations on winning as some people of the press are saying because Leo is the front-runner right now and I don't wanna see Michael hurt lilke he was in 2012.



> Michael #Fassbender on Oscar Buzz for #SteveJobs "It makes me feel good!"
> and Kate #Winslet "It bloody should!"



https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/649195194198396928


----------



## Ms Kiah

Oscar campaigning is a slippery slope. You can quickly lose your dignity. I hope he doesn't go overboard like Anne Hathaway.

Leo's going to fight hard. He's already shaved his beard.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Oscar campaigning is a slippery slope. You can quickly lose your dignity. I hope he doesn't go overboard like Anne Hathaway.
> 
> Leo's going to fight hard. He's already shaved his beard.



No, Michael will never go that level, he isn't thristy like that  He just wants an Oscar, like many other actors, he's not CRAZY about it. If he gets his nod he'll be pretty fine with it. What I don't want is to see him believing in people when they say he will win and then creates high expectations on that. I remember he was the front-runner in 2013, before Leto came with his huge campaign. But by January he knew he would lose. This time is different because he used to be the front-runner and he will campaign, something that reminds me of Shame in 2011. And Kate is so thristy that she might make him believe in her, she's campaigning very hard for the film and his performance, sometimes is quite annoying LOL

Leo started soon this year, which was the right decision. He's getting a big award from SAG, he's promoting The Revenant on his social networks, something he doesn't do (his posts are all about animals and plants), he's making more public appearances...he'll go for it because he knows this is his shot for real.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I'm not even sure why it matters that much. The Oscars are about politics, butt kissing and timing more than actual performances these days.


----------



## bhb2014

I totally agree. Sometimes we do see really amazing performances winning but in others it's all about politics. Matt Damon said at Graham Norton that when he won his Oscar at 27 he looked at it and thought how much he was lucky but how much that award doesn't make you feel any better about yourself.


----------



## bhb2014

New image in Macbeth.

http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/cult...-pictures-of-marion-cotillard-as-lady-macbeth


----------



## Lou9

Great WSJ article about Kate, including more about taking care of Michael



> It was such an exhausting effort that she was relieved not to be playing the protagonist. &#8220;Sometimes it&#8217;s blissful to be in a position where you can support your fellow actors,&#8221; says Winslet, whose maternal skills came into play on set as she made Fassbender cups of tea and kept snacks handy. &#8220;I think it&#8217;s helpful to a leading actor to have people around you who aren&#8217;t being excitable or talking about what they&#8217;re going to do on the weekend,&#8221; she says. &#8220;It&#8217;s like, &#8216;F&#8212; me, I&#8217;ve got a whole bloody half-an-act to shoot. Don&#8217;t ask me what I&#8217;m doing on Saturday night.&#8217; &#8221;
> 
> In fact, she planned Fassbender&#8217;s weekends for him, so he wouldn&#8217;t have to think about it. &#8220;She was always doing things like booking hotels for me to get away and restaurants and trying to make sure that I was looking after myself,&#8221; Fassbender says. &#8220;She&#8217;s a tremendous asset to have on set&#8212;she brought her vast experience in all areas. It&#8217;s things that go beyond acting; she&#8217;s very good at seeing the whole canvas.&#8221;


----------



## gingerglory

Kate, Danny, Sorkin, Michael Stuhlbarg, Seth, all talked about working with Michael. The whole cast interviews are just very informative

Kate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GQLb_BjmoA She mentioned that Joanna Huffman was like a wingman to Jobs. And she wants to make herself that for Michael. She also said tbh he didn't really need it. He is very self-efficient.

Danny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCDLgt0LbqI He is really enthusiastic and energetic.He speaks very highly about Michael.

Michael Stuhlbarg: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvlyKFu3RJ4 He mentioned that Michael being the eye of the hurricane throughout. He was hugely impressed with how he was able to take anything that was thrown at him and balance it all effortlessly. 

Sorkin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB0mKmRXBpk

Seth: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg_PG1Z03Rw

Jeff: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qO9RYSWk1k


----------



## gingerglory

I am thinking the SAG ensemble could happen, at least the nod. Of course, there is the Spotlight to be considered.


----------



## bhb2014

New pic with fan at the premiere last Sunday.

http://iconosquare.com/p/1085043520207367243_34199906


----------



## bhb2014

Loved this pic. Selfie ready! LOL

https://mobile.twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/649242671819681792


----------



## baewatch

Thanks for posting that interview. @GingerGlory

The interviewer asked great questions


----------



## bhb2014

New Macbeth's reviews.

Praising the whole cast



> Fassbender has never been better, his conflicted, antihero, torn between duty and desire, haunted by his deeds, trapped in a cycle of violence of his own design, a man who gains the world and loses his soul, by turns seductive and chilling, but always lurking is the savage man of violence, raw and raging, while Cotillard is mesmerising, playing not the scheming, ambitious shrew of a wife were often served up, but the grieving mother channelling her pain into her husbands career, subjugating her own desires for his, her eventual mental unravelling and suicide not through guilt over Duncans murder but through witnessing her husbands slaughter of Macduffs wife and children. On paper, hiring Cotillard to play Lady Macbeth is a little like casting Jack Nicholson for The Shining; youre just waiting for them to tear the top of the crazy tin and chew the scenery. But instead her Lady M is understated and sympathetic, heartbreaking. Considine is solid and decent as the honourable Banquo, Thewlis acquits himself well as Duncan, young Jack Reynor impresses as Malcolm and, though actual Scots are sparse in the Scottish Plays international cast, Baxter, Kennedy, Fallon and Rissmann are wonderfully unsettling as the witches while Scottish hard men actors David Hayman and Maurice Roeves lend a certain cragginess to the chorus of Thanes. Perhaps the films greatest crime however, other than not giving the wonderful Roeves more to do, is the perverse casting of Sean Harris as Macduff, Macbeths nemesis, who mumbles, tics and sneers his way through the role, as unintelligible here as he was in Jamaica Inn.



http://screenjabber.com/macbeth-2015-movie-review

Praising Michael and Marion.



> Fassbender delivers a mesmerising lead performance of snarling intensity that overwhelms everyone else on screen, not least Cotillard as his wife in mourning, who doesn't always seem comfortable with the iambic pentameter.



http://www.westernmorningnews.co.uk/Film-review-Macbeth-15/story-27882412-detail/story.html


----------



## mollie12

I'm still not sure how the reception at NYFF for Steve Jobs will go.  Hoping for the best, expecting the worst from some very harsh critics, and this NY Times preview (quite positive) from Stephen Holden suggests where people might have problems:



> Can a single movie haunt an entire film festival? &#8220;Steve Jobs,&#8221; Danny Boyle&#8217;s scathing, scary, biographical portrait starring Michael Fassbender, may leave you with the creepy sensation that its subject has crawled inside your head and hijacked your mind. As I watched the movie &#8212; the New York Film Festival&#8217;s centerpiece, to be shown Saturday at Lincoln Center &#8212; I thought of a cult leader wheedling his worshipful flock to follow him and drink the Kool-Aid. The alternative was expulsion from Jobs&#8217;s inner circle, which for those in his orbit was the equivalent of banishment to Siberia.
> 
> &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; draws a cinematic dividing line between a shiny new digital future and the scruffy old past, and it envisions a man-machine interface in which people merge with devices that ultimately separate them from others.
> 
> In the revolution he helped bring about, Jobs, who died in 2011 at the age of 56, can be seen as either a demon or a savior, although the movie paints him as more satanic than saintly. In Mr. Fassbender&#8217;s fierce performance, Jobs seems to suffer from Asperger syndrome. Controlling, paranoid, hypercompetitive, selfish and manipulative, he suggests a robotic artificial intelligence pretending to be human and often failing miserably.
> 
> *Mr. Fassbender&#8217;s Jobs, however powerful, pales beside the complexity and hypnotic power of the actual man depicted in Alex Gibney&#8217;s recent documentary &#8220;Steve Jobs: The Man in the Machine,&#8221; a must-see companion piece to Mr. Boyle&#8217;s film.* The figure straddling the line between old and new in Jobs&#8217;s personal pantheon is Bob Dylan, as mysterious and enigmatic today as in the early 1960s. Both films suggest that the energy and creativity that fueled rock &#8217;n&#8217; roll has been diverted to technology.
> 
> The last time a movie so dominated the New York Film Festival was five years ago, when &#8220;The Social Network&#8221; was its opening-night selection. &#8220;Steve Jobs,&#8221; like &#8220;The Social Network,&#8221; has a voluble, fast-talking screenplay by Aaron Sorkin (working from Walter Isaacson&#8217;s 2011 biography), and focuses on three moments in Jobs&#8217;s life, each constructed around the rollout of different products: the Macintosh, in 1984; the NeXT cube, in 1988; and the iMac, in 1998. Kate Winslet plays Joanna Hoffman, his marketing guru; Seth Rogen his early partner, Steve Wozniak; and Jeff Daniels the Apple chief executive John Sculley, with whom Jobs had a stormy relationship.



http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/01/m...sts-the-human-pulse-and-the-digital.html?_r=0


----------



## AnaV

bhb2014 said:


> Yes! You haven't seen it? It's here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF8H0bQgZ00
> 
> Interview for Access Hollywood with Kate. They seem to have bonded pretty well, very nice. Their campaign is cute and how they praise each other. Michael even said she is the best in what she does (he said the same about Marion, so it seems he only did that because of promotion of Macbeth). I like this duo, she might be the female version of James McAvoy
> 
> http://www.accesshollywood.com/mich...preparing-for-steve-jobs-biopic_video_2989637



Thanks, bhb2014!
Just saw the Macbeth special, Michael's laugh is so funny! 

And appears he has chemistry with everyone: McAvoy, Charlize and now Kate


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> Thanks, bhb2014!
> Just saw the Macbeth special, Michael's laugh is so funny!
> 
> And appears he has chemistry with everyone: McAvoy, Charlize and now Kate



Michael has a shark smile LOL it's very funny!

Yeah, he always gets on well with his co-stars =) Only in love films that I think he not always has a good chemistry. I only liked his chemistry with Cruz so far. Fish Tank was interesting too. Jane Eyre was weird to me, X-Men, even Shame tbh. Am I missing something?


----------



## AnaV

bhb2014 said:


> Michael has a shark smile LOL it's very funny!
> 
> Yeah, he always gets on well with his co-stars =) Only in love films that I think he not always has a good chemistry. I only liked his chemistry with Cruz so far. Fish Tank was interesting too. Jane Eyre was weird to me, X-Men, even Shame tbh. Am I missing something?


 
Yeah, he was great with Cruz but that movie made me uncomfortable and sad...
He and Carey made a great duo in Shame, I was so moved (and sad again lol)

And I still need to watch Fish Tank


----------



## bhb2014

Full interview with Stylist magazine.

http://www.stylist.co.uk/people/michael-fassbender-interview-macbeth-benedict-cumberbatch-steve-jobs-love-life-mother-role-models


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> Yeah, he was great with Cruz but that movie made me uncomfortable and sad...
> He and Carey made a great duo in Shame, I was so moved (and sad again lol)
> 
> And I still need to watch Fish Tank



I loved The Counselor but it's a tough one. The ending killed me! But that what makes it so good. His chemistry with Cruz was so good that I almost cried in his final scene.

Oh yeah but his love thing in Shame was with Nicole, who he eventually dated. They were cute but nothing remarkable IMO. 

Please watch Fish Tank! His sex scenes are incredible LOL


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> I'm still not sure how the reception at NYFF for Steve Jobs will go.  Hoping for the best, expecting the worst from some very harsh critics, and this NY Times preview (quite positive) from Stephen Holden suggests where people might have problems:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/01/m...sts-the-human-pulse-and-the-digital.html?_r=0



Jobs will dominate NYFF. Look at the screenings. Besides the original scheduled two screenings on Oct.3, they later added four more screenings. That's a rare fo NYFF, especially for a movie which will open a week later in NYC. 

I'm having the similar mental preparation as you, hoping for the best and expecting the worst. NYCC are not easily pleased crowd.


----------



## AnaV

bhb2014 said:


> I loved The Counselor but it's a tough one. The ending killed me! But that what makes it so good. *His chemistry with Cruz was so good* that I almost cried in his final scene.
> 
> Oh yeah but his love thing in Shame was with Nicole, who he eventually dated. They were cute but nothing remarkable IMO.
> 
> Please watch Fish Tank! His sex scenes are incredible LOL



And to think Bardem was there... watching them 
Yes, I will watch Fish Tank, is on my huge list of films to be seen


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> And to think Bardem was there... watching them
> Yes, I will watch Fish Tank, is on my huge list of films to be seen



Haha true! But if you think well, Cruz has that power of seduction, Michael might have been crazy about that! I love J-Law and Mia but he seemed their father on screen, it was weird LOL

In Fish Tank he played a huge jerk but you'll be impressed with his sex scenes. I think when it comes to sex he's a master on screen, he screams sex, it's bizarre LOL


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I'm still not sure how the reception at NYFF for Steve Jobs will go.  Hoping for the best, expecting the worst from some very harsh critics, and this NY Times preview (quite positive) from Stephen Holden suggests where people might have problems:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/01/m...sts-the-human-pulse-and-the-digital.html?_r=0


He worked with a precise material,so the portrayal should be put into context.
I remember that Edelstein (NY mag) wrote a positive review for TSN,and critics like  Denby and Lane (New Yorker),Stephanie Zacharek(Village Voice),Dana Stevens (Slate) usually like Michael. However it's always better to keep expactations low.


----------



## mollie12

New video for Jobs, a snippet with the cast at a roundtable:

http://www.etonline.com/movies/1730...s_intimidated_by_kate_winslet_for_steve_jobs/


----------



## bhb2014

More tweets about Macbeth.



> vickster51 &#8207;@vickster51  3h3 hours ago
> @macbeth_movie the direction & visual choices are quite something. Very cinematic & striking, plus great choice of music.





> Ariane Franke &#8207;@arifranke  4h4 hours ago
> The cinematography for Macbeth with Michael Fassbender is quite stunning. Really liked it.





> &#9826;Eva&#9826; &#8207;@gavinandstace  5h5 hours ago
> 'Macbeth' went above, and beyond, absolute masterpiece, Fassbender was born to play that role, absolutely mesmerising 100/100 popcorns &#127909;&#127916;





> Naomi &#8207;@khaleesi_101  5h5 hours ago
> Macbeth was really superb. Beautifully shot & Fassbender is amazing (& v scary) as Macbeth. @PaddyConsidine heartbreaking as Banquo





> Ruther &#8207;@Ruther2  5h5 hours ago
> The new Fassbender #macbeth film is bloody, bold and striking. Last act is a stunning coup de theatre





> Francis Bickmore &#8207;@Kinhead  6h6 hours ago
> Kurzel's Macbeth is a thing of beauty: Scotland in its damp glory, Fassbender going the full psycho
> #HailMacbeth


----------



## AnaV

bhb2014 said:


> Haha true! But if you think well, Cruz has that power of seduction, Michael might have been crazy about that! I love J-Law and Mia but he seemed their father on screen, it was weird LOL
> 
> *In Fish Tank he played a huge jerk but you'll be impressed with his sex scenes. I think when it comes to sex he's a master on screen, he screams sex, it's bizarre LOL*



I can imagine, he was on fire on that Hex series.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh gawd...Hex. yep....eyeliner and all....lol. very sexy.


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> I can imagine, he was on fire on that Hex series.



I never saw that LOL is it good or one of the few bad things Michael did in his career? 

Btw, new footage of Macbeth, mainly about Lady Macbeth but full of sequences with Michael.

http://www.redonline.co.uk/reviews/film-reviews/exclusive-marion-cotillard-lady-macbeth-interview

EDIT: new clip of the film, this time with Marion and Michael.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/movies/...-a-new-clip-from-macbeth.html#~ppRQbgMT9un7G6


----------



## Lou9

A new clip of Marion and Michael! Much more dialog here.


----------



## bhb2014

New magazine cover. From @beatlesfass08


----------



## mchris55

Great clips, thanks. I can't believe some of you will be able to see it in a few days. I am sooo envious!!


----------



## Lou9

mchris55 said:


> Great clips, thanks. I can't believe some of you will be able to see it in a few days. I am sooo envious!!



:true:


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Great clips, thanks. I can't believe some of you will be able to see it in a few days. I am sooo envious!!



I'm not  Only in December IF Harvey gives it a wide release as RT says he will. If he doesn't, I'll have to find other ways to watch it, unfortunately LOL


----------



## mchris55

I was given enough advance notice that barring the unexpected, I'll be able to see it in NYC in December. 

I do admit, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## bhb2014

I hope we all have the chance to watch it in December!  Because these clips and behind the scenes videos are killing me. I envy Australian people and British people LOL

Has Harvey released his FYC website? A24 did it already.


----------



## bhb2014

OMG 

http://mynewplaidpants.blogspot.fr/2015/10/by-pricking.html


----------



## gingerglory

GOOOD LORD, how could Harvey not promote this?! It's beyond me...


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> GOOOD LORD, how could Harvey not promote this?! It's beyond me...



In the now immortal words of David Cronenberg (I think he said them a few days ago):


> My first rule of filmmaking is: Do not work with ***holes. I will not mention any names  the Weinsteins, where theyll cut their own version while youre working on your cut.



The article mentions that he even looks up interviews of the actors he's thinking of working with to see what they are like and if he can work with them. This is the man who Michael drove crazy with his happiness!


----------



## mchris55

LOL!! It will be very interesting to see the types of business relationships Studiocanal has with TWC after this. Remember, Studiocanal is not just the European distributor, they also invested money into the production of this film. Harvey may be costing them who knows how much money.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> The article mentions that he even looks up interviews of the actors he's thinking of working with to see what they are like and if he can work with them. This is the man who Michael drove crazy with his happiness!



I've always been kind of disappointed by that.  I know they got along well enough while filming, but they didn't seem to completely mesh enough for me to believe that Cronenberg would ever go back to him for a part.  And that's a shame, because for me, A Dangerous Method is in my top 3 MF films/performances.  

Re:  that shirtless Macbeth pic, I thought this was kind of hilarious.  

_Beth Webb@BethKWebb
"It's like the head in the box in Se7en" was the reference I used when trying to argue this was sexier than Shame 
_

And nice to see that Alfre Woodard still has lovely words to say about MF (while comparing him to the insanely talented Ben Mendelsohn):



> "I don't think he gets the attention he deserves at all. You can't get a better actor than Ben Mendelsohn. I put him in the same category as Michael Fassbender," Woodard said of the "12 Years a Slave" Best Supporting Actor Oscar nominee. "Fassbender gets the attention, but it's almost as if the people who comment about him, still don't get the complexity he brings to a role. He's so believable at what he is that the average eye, or even the critical eye, don't contemplate until afterwards that it was an actor doing the role. I also feel that way about Ben in everything he does. In 'Mississippi Grind,' he creates and fleshes out a character that is so flawed, but the humanity that he gives this person is beautiful at the same time."



http://www.rochesterfirst.com/entertainment/alfre-woodard-says-mississippi-grind-was-sure-bet


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> LOL!! It will be very interesting to see the types of business relationships Studiocanal has with TWC after this. Remember, Studiocanal is not just the European distributor, they also invested money into the production of this film. Harvey may be costing them who knows how much money.



Macbeth is also a French film, Studiocanal financed it too. I don't understand WHY they sold the film to TWC because they obviously know about Harvey's history is destroying movies. I don't understand why anyone sells movies to him actually. 

I really hope Macbeth has a good reception in Europe and AUS so it doesn't depend on US release to become rentable. Studiocanal has spent a lot of money in this film and their marketing is amazing, they deserve to be successful despite that disgusting man.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> And nice to see that Alfre Woodard still has lovely words to say about MF (while comparing him to the insanely talented Ben Mendelsohn)


----------



## bhb2014

Gifs!


----------



## bhb2014

Malta shooting has wrapped. Now they'll go to London and Spain 

https://vimeo.com/141037702


----------



## bhb2014

Another pic from the premiere, with Kurzel and Greenan 

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/649637369734414336


----------



## gingerglory

> *I was surprised, though, that there&#8217;s actually not a lot of that in the movie itself. It all takes place backstage.*
> 
> I think there are people anticipating that the movie&#8217;s going to be just one big champagne toast to Steve Jobs. You saw it. It&#8217;s not.





> *I don&#8217;t know whether you&#8217;ve noticed that many of the headlines talking about Steve Jobs refer to it as &#8220;Aaron Sorkin&#8217;s Steve Jobs.&#8221; Which is odd&#8212;and interesting&#8212;and must put some pressure on you.*
> 
> In reality, of course, the movie belongs to a lot of people. Like [director] Danny Boyle. In failure, certainly, I&#8217;m going to blame Michael Fassbender.


 Tell me he is joking...



> *Though he really is fantastic in the title role. Of course, it&#8217;s quite public knowledge now that he wasn&#8217;t the first actor cast in the role.*
> 
> The truth of the matter is that Steve Jobs, comparatively speaking, went off without a hitch. I know it doesn&#8217;t seem that way, primarily because of the Sony hack and then news leaking that we were talking to Leonardo DiCaprio and we were talking to Christian Bale.
> 
> *As far as the Sony hack goes, you guys got off pretty easy&#8212;your movie certainly was not the main story there. But what does it feel like to wake up and learn that the whole of your communication about this movie you&#8217;ve been working on for years can now be read by anyone?*
> 
> The Sony hack was very troubling to me on a number of levels&#8212;I wrote about this in an op-ed for The New York Times. I couldn&#8217;t get over the fact that news outlets were reprinting emails that had been stolen by extortionists who threatened the families of Sony employees. And to make matters worse, it happened to be North Korea.
> 
> *And to think it was all kicked off by a Seth Rogen comedy.*
> 
> Listen, if you were to tell me that Kim Jong-un was going to have a direct effect on my life, I wouldn&#8217;t have believed you. But it happened. It really happened&#8212;while we were in the middle of casting Steve Jobs! We&#8217;d be having casting sessions over at Sony, and one day everybody got this really weird thing on their computer screen, this sort of upsetting imagery of skulls and blood, and then the next day it got worse. And then we watched the whole thing unfold in real time.
> 
> 
> *Did witnessing that change your habits? Are you sending more handwritten letters? Learning Morse code?*
> 
> I have a perhaps unhealthy stubborn streak in this area&#8212;I don&#8217;t like altering my life because of bad people. But sometimes I won&#8217;t be given the choice. When a movie is being rolled out, the studio publicists and all our individual publicists get together and come up with bullet points and talking points&#8212;&#8220;Make sure you stay away from this,&#8221; and &#8220;Don&#8217;t say that quite that way, because that quote can be taken out of context,&#8221; and that kind of thing. The decision was made that none of those conversations can happen by email. They all have to happen over the phone. So there are things like that.
> 
> The script itself was very heavily guarded. Once it was done, you had to go to Amy Pascal&#8217;s or Scott Rudin&#8217;s office to read it, and I&#8217;m talking about the heads of agencies&#8212;Ari Emanuel and Richard Lovett. An employee would be sitting in the room while they read it. There was just a lot of security around it.
> 
> *How curious are you about the audience response? The film doesn&#8217;t necessarily paint Steve Jobs in the most flattering light, and not everyone is going to expect&#8212;or want&#8212;that.*
> 
> There are going to be people who say we were rough on him, and there are going to be people who say we weren&#8217;t rough enough on him. But I think we made a good movie, and I think that if you asked 10 writers to write 10 movies about Steve Jobs, you&#8217;d get 10 different movies that wouldn&#8217;t resemble one another.



Sorkin's whole interview: http://www.wired.com/2015/10/aaron-sorkin-turning-steve-jobs-film-icon/


----------



## bhb2014

I don't like Aaron Sorkin. He's disgusting, even after explaining himself after all the crap he said about Apple. Again, he should stay OUT of the film's promotion, he's only making things worse.


----------



## mchris55

Sorkin has to be a part of the promotion, especially after the Sony hack. You can't hide him. Besides, men love Sorkin.

He was being sarcastic with the "blame MF" thing, sort of. He's a narcissist. Sorkin's not going to blame himself.


----------



## bhb2014

I know, he wrote the screenplay  But he only says crap, I'm tired of him. Those emails made me hate him even more, for obvious reasons.

If Jobs flopes he'll blame everyone but himself. This won't happen but he would surely do that. I don't doubt he would say "I said that nobody would care about Fassbender. That's why I wanted Bale". Ew.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael with a fan  Some positivity to this thread.

https://instagram.com/p/8TQxb9oY0P


----------



## bhb2014

Harvey will re-release Southpaw. LOL. Where's Cronenberg to destroy him?


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Tell me he is joking...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorkin's whole interview: http://www.wired.com/2015/10/aaron-sorkin-turning-steve-jobs-film-icon/


Yes,I think he was joking.. 


Interview with Kurzel:



> LWLies: Were you bombarded with requests for work after the success of your debut, Snowtown?
> 
> Kurzel: Definitely by the time it played in London there was a real interest in the film for many reasons, the fact that it was quite a controversial was one of them. I started looking at scripts and talking to actors. That&#8217;s how I got to know Michael [Fassbender], which was really after him seeing a screening of it in London. It all happened after about 12 months rather than directly after its Cannes premiere. I happened to be in London. His agent and mine got in contact and we met. It was lovely to be sitting with someone and to be able to talk about each other&#8217;s work in in a mutually respectful way.
> 
> How do meetings like that go down? Were you in a bar or something?
> 
> It was in a bar. Michael is just really unpretentious, really normal and very approachable. When you&#8217;re a director, you&#8217;re surrounded by people and it&#8217;s quite rare to just sit down and talk with other actors or other directors. I keep on forgetting when you sit down with other artists just how comfortable and how normal it feels because you&#8217;re talking the same language. He&#8217;d just done Shame and I was a huge fan of Hunger and I was really interested about how he found a way through those two films.



http://www.littlewhitelies.co.uk/theatrical-reviews/macbeth-31926


> nd despite some stylised colour-filtering of the wintry Highlandcapes, Kurzel&#8217;s Macbeth is misty, muddy, bloody, earthy affair &#8211; shot by Snowtown&#8217;s Adam Arkanaw partly in handheld close-ups that allow lines more commonly bellowed to be intimately whispered, and the tortured faces of Michael Fassbender (as Macbeth) and his Lady (Marion Cotillard) to come into harrowing focus.





> This physicality, along with the intensity of the performances, recasts Shakespeare&#8217;s spookiest drama as a realist trip into PTSD. No matter if Macbeth remakes what was already written &#8211; after all, it always has been concerned with the prescribed nature of destiny.



This is their Cannes review,not as positive as the last one,but interesting:
http://www.littlewhitelies.co.uk/features/articles/macbeth-cannes-review-29940


> *And yet, perhaps the main problem with this new adaptation is that it&#8217;s never as nasty, agonising, blood-flecked and operatically despairing as this macabre opening gambit might suggest.
> Nor, indeed, does it hold a gore torch to Roman Polanski&#8217;s 1971 take with Jon Finch, a film for which its producer Hugh Hefner clearly encouraged torrid excess at every grisly turn. *





> You don't, however, hire Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard in the slender hope they'll dial things back at the service of some half-hearted post-modern vision. They duly gnaw the scenery hard, their performances arriving wreathed in cosmetic blood and spittle. Highlights include Fassbender's regular guttural additions to the text, including a giant "woop!" when returning from his second visit to the sisters.
> 
> You get the sense that &#8211; aside from the naturalistic performances &#8211; Kurzel wanted to make something that was a tad more expressionistic, but eventually felt beholden to the hallowed text.





> It's so beautifully put together, its themes so terrifyingly grandiose, its world so painstakingly sculpted, that it's a film you could easily &#8211; easily! &#8211; have sat with for another hour at the very least. There are no beats between the plot points. There's no sense of a developing mania. The connecting tissue between the moments of high import have been sliced back until all you have is a tightly-packed procession of famous set-pieces. Only in the final moments does Kurzel allow himself a little room to play, though it's too little, too late.



Strangely,this critic thinks that it's even more bleaker than the Polanski version:
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ender-is-scowling-and-mercurial-a6676271.html


> Justin Kurzel's Macbeth is Shakespearian tragedy as macabre action movie. Michael Fassbender plays Macbeth in scowling and mercurial fashion, muttering his soliloquies in stream-of-consciousness fashion. We are aware from the outset that he is a warrior traumatised both by the violence he has experienced and by extreme grief.





> Kurzel uses continual fire-lit close-ups as he encourages Fassbender and Cotillard to play their characters in an introspective and very intense way. This is a film about murder, guilt and self-loathing that turns out to be even bleaker than the Roman Polanski version. It is effective in its own dour way and some of the set-pieces are magnificent but, watching it, you feel as if you are being pummelled. Scant attention is paid to the beauty of the verse. This is a film so steeped in blood and darkness that it becomes increasingly oppressive to watch


----------



## bhb2014

> The &#8220;Silver Camera 300&#8221; went to Adam Arkapaw for the film &#8220;Macbeth&#8221;, for the extraordinary skill to put new technologies in service of Shakespeare&#8217;s classical drama.



Great news! Well deserved!

http://manaki.mk

More positive reviews for Macbeth 



> As you would expect from an actor regarded as one of the best of his generation, Michael Fassbender (soon to anchor the much-anticipated Steve Jobs biopic) excels in the title role here. But not in the showy, outwardly theatrical manner many might envisage.
> Fassbender&#8217;s interpretation of the murderous Thane carefully isolates, then subtly combines two distinct strains of this iconic role.
> 
> The quiet, persistent menace of Macbeth the man &#8212; a irreparably damaged, yet powerfully instinctive warrior in 11th century Scotland &#8212; is channelled by Fassbender in a uniquely mesmerising fashion. This alone emphatically separates Fassbender from those who have previously tackled the part on screen.



http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...rss&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

New four star review by The Guardian.



> Australian film-maker Justin Kurzel, famed for his harrowing crime movie Snowtown, has tackled Shakespeare&#8217;s noir-thriller prototype Macbeth with operatic verve and an appetite for textual interpretation. As Macbeth and Lady Macbeth, Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard are a dream-team pairing, actors who radiate pure heady charisma, perhaps more than can be entirely absorbed into the fabric of the film.
> 
> As ever, Cotillard &#8211; wounded, watchful &#8211; is able to give to the camera extraordinarily nuanced meanings without saying a word. Fassbender is perhaps less assured with Macbeth&#8217;s introverted vulnerability but always effortlessly virile and watchable, portraying Macbeth&#8217;s outbursts of anger and crazed resentment as he reinforces his usurper&#8217;s position with an escalating series of violent acts.
> 
> Right off the bat, Kurzel begins with a bold flourish. Tackling the perennial question of the couple&#8217;s evident childlessness and Lady Macbeth&#8217;s mysterious later allusions to breastfeeding, he starts with the two attending their infant&#8217;s funeral. Kurzel&#8217;s version intuits the way that Lady Macbeth&#8217;s grief is twisted into murderous ambition, even subliminally suggesting that the weird sisters are a supernatural manifestation of her anguish. Kurzel&#8217;s other flourish is the insolent way Macbeth behaves with his speech after Duncan is murdered: &#8220;Had I but died an hour before this chance / I had lived a blessed time &#8230;&#8221; It is as if he is brazening the thing out or maybe already withdrawing into his own psychotic and delusional world. Unsubtle this Macbeth may be, just occasionally. But it&#8217;s physical and exciting.



http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ard?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I've always been kind of disappointed by that.  I know they got along well enough while filming, but they didn't seem to completely mesh enough for me to believe that Cronenberg would ever go back to him for a part.  And that's a shame, because for me, A Dangerous Method is in my top 3 MF films/performances.
> 
> Re:  that shirtless Macbeth pic, I thought this was kind of hilarious.
> 
> _Beth Webb@BethKWebb
> "It's like the head in the box in Se7en" was the reference I used when trying to argue this was sexier than Shame
> _
> 
> *And nice to see that Alfre Woodard still has lovely words to say about MF (while comparing him to the insanely talented Ben Mendelsohn):*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rochesterfirst.com/entertainment/alfre-woodard-says-mississippi-grind-was-sure-bet


Yes,it's very nice.  
I hope that he works with Cronenberg again. I still prefer him in Shame,but I know that some people preferred his performance in ADM,mainly because of the script. It's not in my top 3,but it's surely among my favorite perfomances.

Speaking of Cronenberg and moustaches...  
Audition for X-Men FC with the Jung moustache:


----------



## bhb2014

More praises! 



> Fassbender plays beautifully to Kurzel's flair for extreme contrast. At times he is full of rage and testosterone, roaring around his kingdom like a restless wolf. Yet we also see him sweating profusely, growling to himself, rocking back and forth or scraping the walls. As he is crowned king, he closes his eyes and sees himself murdering Duncan.
> 
> At his coronation banquet, he openly converses with the ghost of Banquo. There has been much talk of Macbeth's madness being assigned to PTSD - and this is very much a case of a man completely wearied by what he has seen and done.



http://www.scotlandnow.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/movie-review-macbeth-15-6540600



> Visually stunning with slow motion battles set against a cloud and rain swept landscape that's as much a character of the film as the outstanding cast. Jed Kurzel's thunderous score, Adam Arkapaw's cinematography and Justin Kurzel's directorial vision and flourish teamed with leads Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard makes for an outstanding and rich cinematic version of 'Macbeth'. It's stunning cinema.



http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/cli...m_hp_ref=uk-entertainment&ir=UK+Entertainment



> The film features an impressively tortured Macbeth in Michael Fassbender and an unusually exotic Lady Macbeth in Marion Cotillard. The superb music from Jed Kurzel, the directors brother, hits Celtic chords without ever skirting shortbread kitsch.



http://www.irishtimes.com/culture/film/macbeth-review-there-will-be-royal-blood-1.2374789


----------



## AnaV

bhb2014 said:


> *I never saw that LOL is it good or one of the few bad things Michael did in his career? *
> 
> Btw, new footage of Macbeth, mainly about Lady Macbeth but full of sequences with Michael.
> 
> http://www.redonline.co.uk/reviews/film-reviews/exclusive-marion-cotillard-lady-macbeth-interview
> 
> EDIT: new clip of the film, this time with Marion and Michael.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/movies/...-a-new-clip-from-macbeth.html#~ppRQbgMT9un7G6


 
I only watched a few parts on youtube, the Michael ones LOL.   It's a little bit corny I guess ...especially compared to his films but I liked! But he was very good.


----------



## AnaV

Morgane said:


> Yes,it's very nice.
> I hope that he works with Cronenberg again. I still prefer him in Shame,but I know that some people preferred his performance in ADM,mainly because of the script. It's not in my top 3,but it's surely among my favorite perfomances.
> 
> Speaking of Cronenberg and moustaches...
> Audition for X-Men FC with the Jung moustache:



Thanks for that!   The Jung mustache!


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> I only watched a few parts on youtube, the Michael ones LOL.   It's a little bit corny I guess ...especially compared to his films but I liked! But he was very good.



Ok, I won't watch it then  That he was good I have no doubt, he's always good.


----------



## bhb2014

> Is "Winslet" a verb? Because I saw STEVE JOBS tonight and I'm Winsletting pretty hard



LOL  I think critics started watching Jobs yesterday, then some more today, before screenings on Saturday. I don't know what this guy from Vulture meant but it seems quite positive. Slay Kate!

https://twitter.com/kylebuchanan/status/649813021523513344

There was a guy from the Times that said it was brilliant but I can't find it anymore.

EDIT: found it!

https://twitter.com/nickbilton/status/649804936918646784


----------



## bhb2014

Amazing Macbeth's review, many praises to Michael!



> And so to the performances; I could gush for hours about how wonderful an actor Fassbender is and I cant think of a single time hes given anything less than a commanding performance. People have mixed feelings about films like The Counselor and Prometheus but Fassbender was still wonderful in them. His ability to entirely inhabit a character, to absolutely become them means he can give a performance of considerable depth whether hes playing a suspect in Poirot, a comic book anti-hero in X-Men or as an emotionally cold sex-addict in Shame. And he is Macbeth and I mean he absolutely is Macbeth. Its a tough role and unlike others the pitch of it must waver along with the story. He doesnt start on a high and fall down, or start low and progress linearly, but alters throughout. Fassbender is so utterly magnificent in this role because the audience follows the twisted path with him, starting as a loyal warrior, before he is overcome with anxiety about the murder he commits in a moment of savagery but with tears in his eyes  a phenomenal depiction of conflicting emotion. After its done, rather than revelling in his new kingship, he is broken with guilt and fear, seeing ghosts and slumped on the floor of his new palace. Yet he rises again after the witches confirm no man born of woman can destroy him so his confidence soars, pushing his wife aside and, so certain of his destiny, committing tyrannous acts. The bubble finally bursts again in the final battle and realisation dawns on his face with the subtlest flicker as he succumbs to inevitability. All of this is in Fassbenders electrifying performance and its astonishing to watch. The only thing that should be standing between him and an Oscar is possibly his other film, Steve Jobs.



https://maryamphilpottblog.wordpress.com/2015/10/01/film-review-macbeth


----------



## bhb2014

And this.

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com/image/130327134344

And this.

https://twitter.com/macbeth_movie/status/649924501560500224

Rave review from the Economist.



> The result is a gritty, spartan adaptation that stands apart from the rest. Many will buy their tickets to see two of this generation's finest actors play two of the most coveted Shakespeare roles. But while Mr Fassbender and Ms Cotillard are indeed excellent, what makes this film truly great is Mr Kurzel's singular vision for this renowned tragedy.



http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2015/10/film-macbeth?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ed/macbeth


----------



## bhb2014

5 stars from Digital Spy

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/movies/...-breathtaking-adaptation.html#~ppY4jEbzoMlWJN

4 stars from Belfast Telegraph

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/e...eares-macbeth-is-fit-for-a-king-31574396.html

Five stars from Daily Mail

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-Latest-version-electrifying-adaptation.html

Another 4 star review from The Guardian

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...akespeare-michael-fassbender-marion-cotillard

Great review from LWL

http://www.littlewhitelies.co.uk/theatrical-reviews/macbeth-31926


----------



## italian style

Thank you!!!!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;i can't wait to see it and i have so to wait so long ....


----------



## mchris55

The reviews for this film are unreal. And now I see that idiot is pushing Southpaw again. Was Southpaw a juggernaut in the first place?!?

All we need now are the box office receipts.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> The reviews for this film are unreal. And now I see that idiot is pushing Southpaw again. Was Southpaw a juggernaut in the first place?!?
> 
> All we need now are the box office receipts.



Leading actor has many contenders but many failed to get rave reviews. If at NYFF and AFI we don't see strong names, it's possible Jake gets his nod eventually. Harvey will spend a lot of money on his campaign, even though the box office wasn't that good. Cooper isn't going anywhere and H8 seems a supporting cast only. We don't have to mention how much he cares about Macbeth, do we? The film isn't even on TWC website LOL



> Thank you!!!!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;i can't wait to see it and i have so to wait so long ....



It will come out in Italy in December, right? We're the same here, dying to watch it but waiting until December to see it


----------



## gingerglory

I don't understand what Weinstein is thinking at the moment. Re-release Southpaw? The move is so bizarre. Whatever he's wishing to get, he's not gonna get it.


----------



## gingerglory

If you are in NY area, you can go to Hamptons International Film Festival. I think they're going to show Macbeth on Oct 10 and 11.

It also will be screened at Chicago International Film Festival on Oct. 25.


----------



## italian style

Yes in italy at the end of december...the big screen is missing him too much !!!!!he will be amazing also in Jobs e Tlbo !!!!but macbeth it will be superb...


----------



## bhb2014

italian style said:


> Yes in italy at the end of december...the big screen is missing him too much !!!!!he will be amazing also in Jobs e Tlbo !!!!but macbeth it will be superb...



Only two more months then  His raves have been amazing for Macbeth, he was born to play this role!


----------



## mchris55

We need to keep an eye on Cheadle, Caine, Smith, and Hanks. Sir McKellen already has the reviews and Mr. Holmes did very well. He could definitely be in the mix also.

I'm sorry, anyone, besides this Harvey sponsored BS. Jake was not robbed last year people!!


----------



## Lou9

Michael on The Tonight Show next week?



> Jasmine &#9827; @BigTimeFallon
> Wednessday, Oct. 7: Kate Winslet, Norman Reedus, GE Fallonventions
> Thursday, Oct. 8: Michael Fassbender, Brie Larson, Ceelo Green



I NEED him on Colbert and The Daily Show!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> We need to keep an eye on Cheadle, Caine, Smith, and Hanks. Sir McKellen already has the reviews and Mr. Holmes did very well. He could definitely be in the mix also.
> 
> I'm sorry, anyone, besides this Harvey sponsored BS. Jake was not robbed last year people!!



McKellen's film had a too early release, I think he'll only get a nod if other fail to do so. Cheadle we'll know soon, when Miles Ahead premieres at the closing ceremony of NYFF. Caine is a strong contender too, besides Hanks. A guy who saw Spies called it male version of Philomena LOL Smith can be nominated too, Concussion seems pretty good so as his performance.

If Southpaw had strong reviews I think it would be easier for Jake but since it doesn't, he needs all these names to flop to have a shot. At this point, I wouldn't consider anyone a lock, many things can happen until December. Even Depp, earlier this month consider by some the front-runner, can be eventually snubbed.


----------



## Lou9

Here's Gold Derby's most recent picks for Best Actor. Michael is the choice of 9 out of 19 experts.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Michael on The Tonight Show next week?
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED him on Colbert and The Daily Show!



Hopefully he could do one more. Last time he was on Colbert, singing I love you all was just so good.

Fallon needs to have him play some games or better do lip sync battle. He's been there two or three times now. Every time was short and no games. Come on!


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> Hopefully he could do one more. Last time he was on Colbert, singing I love you all was just so good.
> 
> Fallon needs to have him play some games or better do lip sync battle. He's been there two or three times now. Every time was short and no games. Come on!



Michael LOVES to sing, so lip sync battle would be perfect. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bhb2014

Some reviews of Steve Jobs can be read in here 

http://letterboxd.com/film/steve-jobs/reviews/by/added

Soundtrack for Macbeth available!

https://music.yandex.ua/album/2988354/track/25358726


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Michael on The Tonight Show next week?
> 
> I NEED him on Colbert and The Daily Show!



I've been checking http://www.interbridge.com/lineups.html  for lineups and was worried that Rogen, Winslet, and Sorkin would be the only ones representing the film.


----------



## mollie12

NYFCC member Lou Lumenick on Steve Jobs and its awards prospects (this is not technically a review):



> Danny Boyle&#8217;s &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; makes &#8220;The Social Network&#8221; &#8212; another acidic portrayal of an arrogant tech genius with ice water instead of blood in his veins, also written by Aaron Sorkin, that ended up losing in Oscar&#8217;s major categories &#8212; look positively warm and fuzzy by comparison.
> 
> But it&#8217;s not hard to imagine &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8217;&#8217; following a similar awards trajectory as &#8220;The Social Network&#8217;&#8217; &#8212; acclaim and prizes from critics and several Oscar nominations, including for Fassbender, Kate Winslet (playing Jobs&#8217; marketing director and confidante, who is constantly trying to get him to do the right thing and suffering abuse for it), Sorkin&#8217;s script and possibly even Best Picture.
> I don&#8217;t think it will land the really big awards on Oscar night, though. Audiences outside the two coasts (Universal has scrapped plans for a nationwide opening next Friday, sending it into just nine theaters to build buzz before going wide on Oct. 23) and Oscar voters (particularly the largest branch, the actors) may have trouble embracing a film so cold it should require a frostbite warning.
> 
> But attempts to humanize Job in the film&#8217;s final segment &#8212; set before the wildly successful launch of the iMac after Jobs&#8217; return to Apple in 1998 &#8212; feel half hearted at best, unconvincing at worst. They don&#8217;t begin to take away the sour taste from the character&#8217;s unremitting bile-spewing in the two earlier segments...
> 
> &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8217;&#8217; pays little attention to the subject&#8217;s genius. It is more interested in the filmmakers&#8217; theory that he lacked empathy because his original adoptive parents rejected him &#8212; and because Jobs&#8217; ego was so massive, he felt his sheer genius give him the right to write checks in lieu of ever saying he was sorry.


----------



## bhb2014

Kate in many talk shows  I missed her! It seems Rogen is coming for the supporting nod too...but I read many reviews praising Stuhlbarg.


----------



## mollie12

Jeremy Irons and Brendan Gleeson are joining Assassin's Creed.  Gleeson is playing MF's father again. 

http://deadline.com/2015/10/jeremy-irons-brendan-gleeson-join-assassins-creed-1201564455/


----------



## Lou9

Jeremy Irons and Brendan Gleeson have joined Assassin's Creed!

We have great timing, Mollie12!

Good to know Brendan and Michael enjoyed working together. And I guess this means Michael actually Irish in this movie.

There was something (and maybe pictures) of Michael talking to Jeremy Irons at Comic Con. Guess he convinced him.


----------



## bhb2014

Ouch New York! I never thought Jobs would be as big as TSN, with 8 nods and 3 wins, but I honestly believe that best screenplay is very likely to happen. And editing. Besides the nominations they always planned to get: best actor, best supporting actress and best picture. I'm not so sure about best director and supporting actor though. I've seen praises to Boyle's direction but he's not beeing considered in many lists. Neither Stuhlbarg.


----------



## bhb2014

> Jeremy Irons and Brendan Gleeson are joining the cast of Assassins Creed starring opposite Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard for director Justin Kurzel, New Regency and Fox. The live-action adaptation of the Ubisoft video game goes before the cameras next week. Irons plays Cotillards father. Gleeson plays Fassbenders father. This is one heck of a lineup as the production companies are very smartly reaching beyond the already established Assassins Creed brand and have put together a high-quality cast.



Excellent news!  I hope this means Marion will indeed have a big role in AC!

http://deadline.com/2015/10/jeremy-irons-brendan-gleeson-join-assassins-creed-1201564455


----------



## Lou9

Michael is doing a SAG showing of Macbeth in NYC on Monday.


----------



## gingerglory

Wonderful, the cast of AC is really impressive! Michael can draw a lot of excellent collaborators in.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Michael is doing a SAG showing of Macbeth in NYC on Monday.



Hopefully this will start some impact on the State side. fingers crossed.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> There was something (and maybe pictures) of Michael talking to Jeremy Irons at Comic Con. Guess he convinced him.



They were leaving CC at the time and paparazzi video-filmed them.


----------



## Lou9

The man is good!


----------



## bhb2014

New feature on Macbeth! Now focused on Michael 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/marion-cotillard-reveals-what-really-6562241


----------



## bhb2014

8/10 by Chronicle 



> Fassbender and Cotillard deliver mesmerising lead performances which are both compelling and realistic.



http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/whats-on/film-news/macbeth-movie-review-see-new-10171364


----------



## bhb2014

Adorable pics I found on Google of Michael and Brendan  Cute! 

One of them is at IFTA, with a very young Michael in a nice suit. Loved it.


----------



## Lou9

Of course Macbeth is showing at the Philadelphia Film Festival on one of the few days I absolutely cannot be in Philadelphia.


----------



## bhb2014

Tweets about Macbeth today  People are really loving it!



> Also Fassbender and Cotillard are an electrifying double act as the infamous couple. Career highlight performances @macbeth_movie #Macbeth





> Hail #Macbeth! Tis a superb adaptation. Fassbender is furious, demented & tortured - you just can't take your eyes off of him.





> Everyone go see @macbeth_movie in cinemas. Fassbender is frighteningly good. Godfather-esque! #macbeth2015 #shakespeareonfilm





> A well-crafted Shakespeare adaptation.
> 
> Fassbender was born for the role and Cotillard is remarkable.
> 
> #HailMacBeth





> Saw thrilling, brutal, beautiful MACBETH.  FASSBENDER/COTILLARD  IMMENSE.





> Macbeth's out today! Sometimes looks like best bits of Bakshi's Lord Of The Rings, which I mean as a compliment.



EDIT: ignore the last two images, not from Macbeth LOL


----------



## mchris55

Yes, there was a slip up and the plans were revealed. The last two images are coming for YOU, Harvey!!


----------



## bhb2014

I hope they hunt him during all awards season 

Btw, do you know what this means?

https://twitter.com/edenbrower/status/650007116770603009/photo/1


----------



## Ms Kiah

mchris55 said:


> We need to keep an eye on Cheadle, Caine, Smith, and Hanks. Sir McKellen already has the reviews and Mr. Holmes did very well. He could definitely be in the mix also.
> 
> I'm sorry, anyone, besides this Harvey sponsored BS. Jake was not robbed last year people!!



I disagree. Jake was phenomenal in Nightcrawler and should've been nominated for something. I gained a lot of respect for him after seeing that. To me it was similar to Michael being shunned for Shame.

Leo and Michael fans need to chill with all the worrying over the Oscars. They're millionaires who have their choice of film projects. They'll be okay if they don't win. Leo will entertain himself with 21 year old models on yachts and Michael will still have all his women in whatever city he's in.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> I disagree. Jake was phenomenal in Nightcrawler and should've been nominated for something. I gained a lot of respect for him after seeing that. To me it was similar to Michael being shunned for Shame.
> 
> Leo and Michael fans need to chill with all the worrying over the Oscars. They're millionaires who have their choice of film projects. They'll be okay if they don't win. Leo will entertain himself with 21 year old models on yachts and Michael will still have all his women in whatever city he's in.



I think that if others FAIL to become beloved by critics, AMPAS might give Jake a compensation nod. His snub was Marion's level for Rust And Bone: nominated for everything but the Oscars. Shame too, I remember when Michael was even the front-runner to win and then the snub, I get why he was so upset.

Of course they won't die if they lose, they have many more projects to do, they have money, both are single (I never consider Leo committed, he dates models all the time)...they will keep enjoying their lives. But it's clear both are thirsty to win and both are campaigning hard already in September. Getting this huge recognition makes a difference to some actors and Leo and Michael are among them.


----------



## mchris55

It's just another form of entertainment and it's fun. Some people are into various sports leagues, some into fantasy sports, and some into film. Others are involved with all three or some combination of two. It's not a big deal. It's just a way to pass the time with people who have similar interests.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Isn't Jeremy Irons kind of crazy nowadays?

I love Brendan Gleeson though! I hope Michael K Williams has a decent sized role. He's a great actor who can bring a lot to the character.


----------



## bhb2014

This is AC Unity, a game which the plot kinda reminds of this supposed story with Irons and Gleeson. Two assassins, two fathers, they fall in love.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZOgDrxT-Ak

EDIT: Michael will be on Jimmy Fallon on October 8th. He will definitely do something fun, he needs the buzz to promote Jobs and push his campaign LOL maybe lip sync? Or some dance moves?


----------



## FassbenderLover

I love it when Michael works one time with an actor or director he works with them again. Gleeson is just the latest. I just want Trespass to come out already


----------



## Katespadegurl

Ms Kiah said:


> Isn't Jeremy Irons kind of crazy nowadays?
> 
> I love Brendan Gleeson though! I hope Michael K Williams has a decent sized role. He's a great actor who can bring a lot to the character.



I looove MKW! I read a couple months ago that he's supposed to be in more than 1 AC movie if it does well. So it could be a decent sized role.


----------



## mollie12

I actually think Jeremy Irons looks a lot more like Michael than Gleeson does. Odd that.


----------



## bhb2014

Five star review.



> WORTH A LOOK?: *****
> 
> WHEN: Screening nationwide from 2/10
> 
> #BestGameOfThronesEpisodeEver? Obvs  yet more beautifully shot and with greater poetry.
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the kerfuffle about casting French doyenne Marion Cotillard as Lady Macbeth? Weve no idea who she was up against but we can imagine the tears, tantrums and tiaras.
> 
> Those longing for a follow-up to the Scottish plays last celluloid imagining by Roman Polanski in 1971 will have had quite the wait. Was it worth it? Were guessing this will add dramatic heft to the push behind the Bender for the Oscar in the upcoming Steve Jobs although hes on top form here.
> 
> We were expecting Cotillards accent might spell trouble for this film but she looks Oscar in the eye with a dramatic straight-to-camera, four-tear scene before she takes her final bow. Beautiful.
> 
> monstagigz was reminded of Sky Sports slo-mo coverage during the especially bloody battle scenes here but its a film which distills the beauty of Shakespeares writing, makes merry with the witches contribution and splices the entire shenanigans by at least a half.
> 
> Were not so keen on the children burning but apparently it sheds new light on the childless Macbeth/Lady Macbeth relationship. Should be up for Oscars but is probably released too early to be an actual contender.



http://monstagigz.com/2015/10/01/fi...rring-michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard


----------



## Lou9

Positive review for Steve Jobs (and much praise for Michael's portrayal) from the Village Voice.

Another from Uproxx.

And a nice write up.

Should be tons tomorrow.

Guardian Reporter:


> Colin Fitzpatrick @colinfitz
> I didn't think I needed this Steve Jobs movie but it's just so great and well made, and Fassbender probably just earned an Oscar


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> *Positive review for Steve Jobs (and much praise for Michael's portrayal) from the Village Voice.*
> 
> Another from Uproxx.
> 
> And a nice write up.
> 
> Should be tons tomorrow.
> 
> Guardian Reporter:





> Boyle's technique effectively mirrors his main character, embodied by Fassbender not with the tics of an impersonator but through a convincing attitude of calculating detachment, ambition, and ruthlessness. He doesn't look like the man, but he feels like him, inhabiting Jobs so fully, and zealously, that the lack of resemblance proves no distraction.


 



mollie12 said:


> Jeremy Irons and Brendan Gleeson are joining Assassin's Creed.  Gleeson is playing MF's father again.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/10/jeremy-irons-brendan-gleeson-join-assassins-creed-1201564455/


Very happy for Brendan Gleeson. 



gingerglory said:


> Hopefully this will start some impact on the State side. fingers crossed.


Weinstein can really work with the technical aspects of the movie,but he doesn't have any strong lead actor contender (Michael has  Steve Jobs),so I'm not surprised that he's trying to create some buzz for Jake.

Evening Standard review,more positive than the Cannes one (the critic didn't like the line delivery):


> his bloody film lasts for two hours  but its no slog. Australian director Justin Kurzel (making good on the promise of his atmospheric true-crime drama Snowtown) is a man with something to say. And his leads, Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard, are sublime. Fassbenders smiles, the moon-glow of Cotillards skin  both actors, without seeming to try, plug us into epic levels of sexual confusion and heartache.
> 
> Kurzels big idea is to begin the film with the funeral of the couples baby son, which adds enormous resonance to the later monologues, especially Lady Macbeths to bed speech (partly addressed to the ghost of her child, who we can actually see).





> Some bits are distractingly glossy too. *A long shot of Macbeth emerging from a lake tells us nothing except that Fassbender looks good in wet trousers (its this years Darcy moment).* Meanwhile, several of Lady Macbeths hair-dos suggest shes been swapping beauty tips with Lord of the Rings Lady Arwen.
> 
> But Kurzel, thank go


 

On a less positive note..  http://jezebel.com/that-s-a-good-point-i-tend-to-believe-the-woman-or-vi-1734260912
The comments...


----------



## bhb2014

Andy Hertzfeld on Jobs. Not a huge fan but he enjoyed it mostly. Loved his performance and the cast.

http://recode.net/2015/10/02/origin...feld-talks-about-the-hollywood-steve-jobs-qa/


----------



## bhb2014

Romeo and Juliet story in AC? I hope not.

http://screenrant.com/assassins-creed-movie-jeremy-irons-brendan-gleeson


----------



## bhb2014

> The critics agree: Steve Jobs makes the Apple co-founder seem like a Hollywood villain.
> 
> While it's widely known that Jobs could be cruel to friends, colleagues and even his family, you'd be surprised to hear how some people are characterizing the portrayal of Jobs in director Danny Boyle's latest film. Though the reviews of have been overwhelmingly positive, praising both Boyle and actor Michael Fassbender, some of the comparisons made between Jobs and Hollywood bad guys are shocking.
> 
> Here are four excerpts from the film's earliest reviews.
> 
> The Playlist:
> 
> "Jobs is also presented as though he could be on the autistic spectrum," writes Rodrigo Perez. "He is essentially posited as the worst boss of all time, a monster of a human being, a man who does not believe in the impossible and will not take no for an answer."
> 
> Variety:
> 
> "You'd have to go back to There Will Be Blood to find another Hollywood antihero so willing to isolate himself from others, and to pursue his dreams with such vicious single-mindedness."
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter:
> 
> "Getting anything out of him, be it love or money, provokes legitimate comparisons to Scrooge."
> 
> Indiewire:
> 
> Critic Eric Kohn writes that the film depicts "Jobs in his natural state--that is, keen on manipulating everyone around him, and furious when the pieces don't fit. The only reality he knows involves his domination."
> 
> Steve Jobs opens in theaters Friday, October 9.





This guy exaggerated a bit.

http://www.inc.com/graham-winfrey/4-surprising-reactions-to-the-new-steve-jobs-movie.html

THIS is why I'm worried about it and that some viewers complained about: the ending. I agree with the journalist about all the nods, we always knew they were coming anyway. But this might distant AMPAS' love for the film.



> But attempts to humanize Jobs in the films final segment  set before the wildly successful launch of the iMac after Jobs return to Apple in 1998  feel half-hearted at best, unconvincing at worst. They dont begin to take away the sour taste from the characters unremitting bile-spewing in the two earlier segments that take place in 1984 (preceding the launch of the Macintosh, whose financial failure led to Jobs ouster from Apple) and 1988 (when Jobs launched the unsuccessful NeXT company, portrayed as little more than a sham designed to allow him to retake control of Apple).



http://nypost.com/2015/10/02/steve-jobs-too-nasty-for-movie-awards


----------



## bhb2014

:cry: Some fan posted this on Instagram yesterday.


----------



## bhb2014

Cute 



> Michael Fassbender has revealed he lost his virginity at 18.
> The Hollywood A-lister, who has dated co stars such Zoe Kravitz, Nicole Beharie, and his most recent ex Alicia Vikander, opened up about popping his cherry.
> All my girlfriends have lost their virginity before me! he said.
> Guys are sort of trying since they were 13, but I was like, 18, he told ELLE magazine.
> 
> I dont want to say anything more because I dont want to embarrass the other person, but it was as good as it can be, you know? It was what I thought it would be. And I really cared about the person I was with, so it was kinda perfect.
> Meanwhile the Macbeth star said becoming head altar boy made him a hit with the ladies when he was younger.
> (It was) one of the best jobs you could get.



http://www.goss.ie/2015/10/michael-fassbender-on-losing-his-virginity-at-18-it-was-kinda-perfect


----------



## Ms Kiah

> #BestGameOfThronesEpisodeEver? Obvs &#8211; yet more beautifully shot and with greater poetry.



I'm in love with this quote.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> I'm in love with this quote.



Yeah, it's sort of like that. Great action sequences and breathtaking visuals with Shakespeare words. Kurzel managed to respect the original source as a whole and, even with the complexity of the text, he could tell Macbeth's story in images perfectly.


----------



## gingerglory

Excited for tonight NYFF Jobs premiere.

This reminds me Shame's soundtrack. Perfection.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44ntWqV4oW0


----------



## gingerglory

Universal awards page is up.

http://www.universalpicturesawards.com/film/steve-jobs/#


----------



## Morgane

Mark Kermode reviews Macbeth:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=W7xsa_WjIeg

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/03/how-steve-jobs-survived-the-sony-hack.html



> The Jobs team landed on Michael Fassbender, the immensely talented Irish actor, for the part, and soon thereafter, producer Scott Rudin began shopping the troubled project to other studios.
> 
> Boyle chuckles when I mention the Sony hack and casting carousel, exclaiming, It was very, very strange! We had a similar situation happen with Warner Independent [on Slumdog] where the company had problems, and then it was going to be a TV movie, and then Fox picked it up. But this was completely surreal. We had to go and pitch the movie to all the studios again, which was great because you should be able to do that, and it made us closer to the material. And Universal picked it up, and theyve been great partnersalthough theyve had a really fantastic year!
> 
> *As for the casting of Fassbenderwho, despite bearing very little physical similarity to early-era Jobs, is absolutely rivetingBoyle believes he ended up with the right man for the part.
> 
> Women do think hes very sexy, Boyle says of Fassbender, but I just dont see it with him. What I saw in Michael was, aside from him being a great actor, this obsessive dedication to his craft, which I felt made him perfect for Jobs. Even though he doesnt look exactly like him, by the end of the film, you believe its him*.





> When I spoke to Ridley Scott recently, who directed Apples iconic 1984 Super Bowl commercial introducing the Macintosh, the filmmaker alluded to a behind-the-scenes battle between Apple and the makers of Jobs over what content they could include in the film.
> 
> They wanted to play 1984 in [Jobs], but of course Apple wouldnt agree because theyre not happy about the direction that the film takes, said Scott. Its about his daughter, which is an odd choice because he was a genius designer and visionary.
> 
> Apple did not respond to multiple requests for comment, though a source at Universal did inform me that the tech giant was not very helpful in the making of Jobs.
> 
> Scotts 1984 commercial did make it into the movie against Apples apparent wishesa development that could lead to a further row between Apple and Universal. When I mention Scotts comments and how the 1984 ad ended up in Jobs, Boyle cites fair use, claiming that the ad is extraordinary and part of the culture now.
> 
> When I ask Boyle about whether Apple tried to obstruct the making of the film, he laughs nervously. Well, he says, his voice crescendoing towards the affirmative. Interesting. Weve had our struggles and were gonna get the film out there, and once we get the film out there, Im sure we can talk about all that.
> 
> While Jobs requires ample suspension of disbelief, the film is ultimately a triumphan operatic saga that captures the obsessive essence of Jobs. It is neither hagiography nor hatchet job, instead providing a complex portrayal of an endlessly complex man.
> 
> I dont think the film is slanderous or untrue, nor is it a series of indisputable facts, says Boyle. Sometimes geniuses sacrifice a tremendous amount, and its an unpleasant sacrifice as well. People get wounded and hurt by them in the pursuit of their vision.


----------



## Lou9

Steve Jobs cast/crew live at NYFF on Periscope here.

No idea who dressed him. He looks horrible.

Kate calls Michael "FassB"

Michael just said in response to a question that he studied Aston Kutcher in preparation 

Michael also addressed the Christian Bale issue, acknowledging that he looks a lot more like Steve Jobs. But Boyle asserted that the look wasn't what mattered to him.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Steve Jobs cast/crew live at NYFF on Periscope here.
> 
> No idea who dressed him. He looks horrible.
> 
> Kate calls Michael "FassB"
> 
> Michael just said in response to a question that he studied Aston Kutcher in preparation
> 
> Michael also addressed the Christian Bale issue, acknowledging that he looks a lot more like Steve Jobs. But Boyle asserted that the look wasn't what mattered to him.



Thanks for the link. Surely he will change for the photocall later I think. Yes, the Bale comment is funny.


----------



## Lou9

Tweets from first NYFF showing:



> David Crow
> &#8207;@DCrowsNest
> If Social Network made Zuckerberg Charles Kane, Steve Jobs turns Apple myth maker into King Lear, and it's magnificent.





> Noah Gittell
> &#8207;@ReelChanger
> STEVE JOBS: Sorkin tries to redeem Jobs, fails. The transformation from monster to Great Man feels unearned. #NYFF
> 
> Tomris EvilLaugh-ly &#8207;@TomiLaffly  2m2 minutes ago
> @ReelChanger Didn't think his transformation was into a great man. But into someone more human, however imperfect-which it accomplished IMO





> Zach Shevich
> &#8207;@ZShevich
> Steve Jobs totally worth the hype. Sorkin's script wastes no moment. Fassbender is dynamic; Winslet will go under praised





> Alissa Wilkinson
> &#8207;https://twitter.com/alissamarie/status/650421910971531264
> It's totally startling that STEVE JOBS works at all as a film, but it does.
> 
> Alissa Wilkinson &#8207;@alissamarie
> I think BIRDMAN wanted to be STEVE JOBS. #nyff





> ErikDavis
> &#8207;@ErikDavis
> Huge q&a for STEVE JOBS - what a terrific film. It's unconventional, chaotic and all up in your face. Loved it
> 
> ErikDavis &#8207;@ErikDavis
> Fassbender is fantastic in STEVE JOBS, but the film's anchor is Kate Winslet. I don't remember the last time I loved her this much in a role





> Joey Magidson
> &#8207;@JoeyMagidson
> Steve Jobs was enthralling. Danny Boyle and Aaron Sorkin conduct a symphony with perfection that exceeded my expectations at @TheNYFF.
> 
> Joey Magidson &#8207;@JoeyMagidson
> The entire cast is great, with Michael Fassbender and Seth Rogen especially leaving a mark here at @TheNYFF.



MondayMorningMatinee
@MMMFilm
Steve Jobs is a ride that had me completely hooked. Sorkin's script is electric, as is Fassbender's fantastic performance. #nyff #nyff53 - W


----------



## gingerglory

Fantastic!


----------



## Lou9

I have to admit that, although I didn't care for his outfit, when he was leaning forward to answer a question, it looked like his biceps were going to burst through the jacket, Hulk-style.

Kurzel better give us some scantily clad action in AC.


----------



## bhb2014

Some Twitter reactions from the screening. It seems athat Winslet can give Mara a really hard time during awards season. And Stuhlbarg might get a nod ver Rogen.



> Jason Bailey &#8207;@jasondashbailey
> STEVE JOBS: Occasional bouts of schmaltz acknowledged, and forgiven. This is an intelligent character study, often outright thrilling. #NYFF
> 
> ErikDavis &#8207;@ErikDavis
> Huge q&a for STEVE JOBS - what a terrific film. It's unconventional, chaotic and all up in your face. Loved it #nyff
> 
> Alissa Wilkinson &#8207;@alissamarie
> I think BIRDMAN wanted to be STEVE JOBS. #nyff
> 
> Alissa Wilkinson &#8207;@alissamarie
> It's totally startling that STEVE JOBS works at all as a film, but it does. #nyff
> 
> Zach Shevich &#8207;@ZShevich
> Steve Jobs totally worth the hype. Sorkin's script wastes no moment. Fassbender is dynamic; Winslet will go under praised #NYFF
> 
> Zach Shevich &#8207;@ZShevich
> The bit of excessive sentimentality at the end doesn't overshadow how solid 95% of Steve Jobs was #nyff
> 
> Charles Thorp &#8207;@charlesthorp
> Aaron Sorkin's script for Steve Jobs is an excellent approach, and Danny Boyle pulls it off flawlessly. Michael Fassbender is superb. #NYFF
> 
> Stevie's Plan (FYC) &#8207;@exhausterated
> apparently Michael Fassbender used a computer for the first time in preparation for STEVE JOBS? #NYFF
> 
> Stevie's Plan (FYC) &#8207;@exhausterated
> Stuhlbarg.... the real MVP
> 
> Noah Gittell &#8207;@ReelChanger
> STEVE JOBS: Sorkin tries to redeem Jobs, fails. The transformation from monster to Great Man feels unearned. #NYFF
> 
> Rachel Simon &#8207;@Rachel_Simon
> Kate Winslet is wonderful in Steve Jobs. Other than that, check back with me later. #NYFF
> 
> Jordan Raup &#8207;@jpraup
> Steve Jobs: immensely entertaining from start to finish, but the overt drama is too shoehorned in to have a substantial impact. #NYFF
> 
> Jose Solís &#8207;@josesolismayen
> STEVE JOBS chronicles the creation of one of the most revolutionary inventions: the Apple Keynote Speech. A film about performance. #NYFF


----------



## Lou9

Here's the press conference.


----------



## bhb2014

More tweets about it.



> Steve Jobs is a ride that had me completely hooked. Sorkin's script is electric, as is Fassbender's fantastic performance. #nyff #nyff53 - W





> "Steve Jobs": relentlessly entertaining and absorbing and I'll see it sooooo many more times #NYFF





> #SteveJobs won't necessarily bring you any closer to understanding the man himself, but it is extremely entertaining & well acted @joblocom



It's just funny when Wozniak praises Jobs for its accuracy and Hertzfeld doesn't. Anyway, different POVs.



> Later, via email, he asked me how Steve would react to a specific situation, involving the speech demo failing. I pointed out that it didn&#8217;t happen in reality, and we had a lengthy discussion about artistic license, about how okay it is to diverge from reality. Basically, he convinced me it was not a documentary, so veracity is secondary to artistic considerations, and &#8220;it&#8217;s a painting, not a photograph.&#8221;





> I have seen the film, but not a finished version &#8212; it was still a work in progress when they showed it to me in August. Again, I am in a poor position to judge it, since I am too close to it and my experience with the underlying reality distracts me from appreciating it as a film.
> 
> That said, I think it&#8217;s a fine movie, brilliantly written and performed and full of humor and feeling. It deviates from reality everywhere &#8212; almost nothing in it is like it really happened &#8212; but ultimately that doesn&#8217;t matter that much. The purpose of the film is to entertain, inspire and move the audience, not to portray reality. It is cavalier about the facts but aspires to explore and expose the deeper truths behind Steve&#8217;s unusual personality and behavior, and it often but not always succeeds at that.



And then Wozniak:



> "I saw a rough cut and I felt like I was actually watching Steve Jobs," Woz told Deadline Hollywood, "I give full credit to Danny Boyle and Aaron Sorkin for getting it so right."


----------



## bhb2014

> Over to you, Fassy B!": Kate #Winslet to Michael #Fassbender at STEVE JOBS press conference at #NYFF



Oh Kate  These two are doing an interesting duo during their campaign.

I don't like Michael's outfit, he looks older than he is. I hope he dresses better at the premiere. I want 2013 vibes back, he was so handsome back then, I mean...


----------



## bhb2014

More tweets.



> STEVE JOBS is essential Sorkin, not just for the dialogue, but structurally.
> 
> This is shaping up to be another year that proves how dumb top ten lists are.





> The way Sorkin's script swells and breathes is something to behold. It's chaotic and clear, stinging and pleasurable all at once #SteveJobs





> In 1 week I saw Fassbender in MACBETH & STEVE JOBS. One is a dazzlingly unconventional piece of Shakespearean theater. The other is MACBETH.


----------



## Morgane

@misterpatches: STEVE JOBS: Symphonic Shakespeare. Sorkin stacks Fassy & Co. as staccato chords, Boyle conducts the dynamics. Totally absorbing. #NYFF

@guyneiljames: ¡Need to see STEVE JOBS! "Fassbender is so electric you know he could have prevented the 2008 financial crisis." -@BlakeGoble for @coslive

@jmcgvrn: In 1 week I saw Fassbender in MACBETH & STEVE JOBS. One is a dazzlingly unconventional piece of Shakespearean theater. The other is MACBETH.

@JAMNPP: Probably the most surprising re: Steve Jobs for me was the daughter stuff never felt like forced emotional schmaltz, which I feared terribly

@mgsiegler: Liberties aside, I suspect it's a level of focus on themes that makes the film work. http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/03/how-steve-jobs-survived-the-sony-hack.html http://twitter.com/mgsiegler/status/650451807517343744/photo/1

@mgsiegler: That is to say, they avoided the obvious stuff to go after, illness and the iPhone, in hopes of finding a cohesive, framed story.

@mgsiegler: That's how you should do biopics. Too hard to fit the whole of someone's (anyone's) life into two hours of screen time. &#55356;&#57260;&#55356;&#57260;&#55356;&#57260;


----------



## bhb2014

Four star review by Cinemablend. it doesn't highlight performances but the script only. It says it's not for everyone too but it says this is the film that Jobs deserves and, of course, uses the review to make a joke about Kutcher's film.

http://www.cinemablend.com/reviews/Steve-Jobs-67577.html


----------



## Lou9

Wilson Morales
@blackfilm
Right now based on films seen, Michael Fassbender is leading contender for Best Actor #SteveJobs #nyff

And of course everyone is obsessed with Michael's joke...

EW

Guardian







Michael greeting fans after the screening.


----------



## bhb2014

So Michael made fun of Ashton Kutcher, he didn't have to do that, quite unnecessary. He should have studied Noah Wyle's portrayal though, even Jobs praised his performance


----------



## mollie12

I'm pretty sure there's still going to be a red carpet.  Earlier today was just the P&I screening/Q&A.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> I'm pretty sure there's still going to be a red carpet.  Earlier today was just the P&I screening/Q&A.



Yes, I saw a picture of them preparing for it on twitter. Should happen soon.


----------



## bhb2014

Singing happy b-day to Kate 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1087989055459342545_286592733


----------



## bhb2014

Michael far from his 2013'a appearance but he's looking good 

https://twitter.com/Movieawardsplus/status/650465798486626304


----------



## Morgane

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...s-of-steve-jobs-role-i-studied-ashton-kutcher


> Asassbender admitted that he didn&#8217;t know much about Jobs before embarking on the project, which was first set to be directed by David Fincher and star Christian Bale in the title role.
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m not very interested in technology,&#8221; Fassbender said. &#8220;I use it pretty poorly. So everything was new to me, to be honest.&#8221;
> 
> Meeting with people who knew Jobs left a deep impression on Fassbender, he said. Among the people he spoke with were former Apple CEO John Sculley, Jobs&#8217;s colleague and friend Joanna Hoffman, computer programmer Steve Wozniak and Andy Hertzfeld, who co-created the original Macintosh computer.
> 
> Fassbender said: &#8220;The one thing that stuck with me was how much of an impression he made on these people.
> 
> Steve Jobs review: Fassbender excels but iWorship required if you're to care
> 
> Danny Boyle&#8217;s talky look at the Apple icon boasts an assured leading turn but the dominance of Aaron Sorkin&#8217;s script and focus on business wrangles mean this will mostly appeal to the Apple geek
> Read more
> &#8220;Obviously when he was alive, but since he passed away, you could see that he was still very much present in their lives. Even if the relationships were difficult, there was a sadness and a love there for him that I felt was pretty clear.&#8221;
> 
> Since his casting was announced, many have been quick to criticize how Fassbender does not physically resemble the real-life person. As it turns out, that factor troubled the actor as well.
> 
> &#8220;Obviously I don&#8217;t look anything like Steve Jobs,&#8221; he said. &#8220;That was the first thing I said to Danny. I said: &#8216;Christian Bale looks a lot more like Steve Jobs than me.&#8217;
> 
> &#8220;He wasn&#8217;t interested in that &#8211; he wanted to get the energy and essence of the man and go with that.&#8221;




http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/movies/a38505/michael-fassbender-aaron-sorkin-on-steve-jobs/


> For all the work done to distance itself from the "truth," Steve Jobs reflects Isaacson's characterizations. Fassbender's Jobs is a mad genius&#8212;emphasis on the mad. Sorkin's script captures a voice, one the actor could find in an extrapolation of reality. Like the audience, Fassbender could only watch Jobs from afar, studying footage of presentations, reading the many profiles written over the years, and absorbing the complicated reverence his coworkers continued to have for him. Each public appearance complicated Fassbender's understanding of a someone who was both a cutthroat bully and once-in-a-lifetime visionary. "I lived with him for those months we were filming. December [2014] when I first got on board to April when we finished. Every sort of day was all about him &#8230; I thought so many things, what he achieved, when he got ill, how he would have dealt with it&#8212;or how he could have dealt with it. That was the man who changed all our lives. All the parts of the man are intrinsic, one to the other. I thought about him a lot. And even the stuff we weren't filming." But his real secret? "I studied Ashton Kutcher," he said.
> 
> When Fassbender felt he had crossed into Jobs' "reality distortion field," something in his gut told him to become him. Halfway through filming the second act, he asked Boyle if they should consider making him up to look like the Steve Jobs the world knew. The black shirt, the jeans, the white New Balance sneakers, the glasses. Steve Jobs' makeup person had the grey wigs on standby. Should they go for it? They decided it was the right move.
> 
> Winslet recalls the transformation. "I remember Michael saying during act three, he said to me, 'I really feel like him now.'"
> 
> "Yeah, it took that long," Fassbender joked. Anything to avoid making just another biopic.



@BrettRedacted: Danny Boyle led the cast of STEVE JOBS and the crowd as we sang Happy Birthday to Kate Winslet http://twitter.com/BrettRedacted/status/650465020002734080/video/1

@Glenn__Kenny: @RussTop3Ever It's a good, engrossing movie with a fascinating structure, great dialogue and fantastic acting. All I care about.

@Glenn__Kenny: Man, "Steve Jobs" is one hell of an entertaining movie.

@Glenn__Kenny: @RussTop3Ever The movie's approach is different from others. Ultimate Aaron Sorkin. Longest walk-and-talk ever! 

@Glenn__Kenny: @RussTop3Ever It's pretty brutal and straightforward about his being an all-around dick, yeah


----------



## Morgane

@tylermenzel: confirmed in person: fassbender is a good lookin dude
@MPHaffner: If Fassbender and Winslet could be together in every photo from now until eternity that would be great.


----------



## bhb2014

> Danny Boyle&#8217;s talky look at the Apple icon boasts an assured leading turn but the dominance of Aaron Sorkin&#8217;s script and focus on business wrangles mean this will mostly appeal to the Apple geek



Most reviews basically confirm this but didn't have the gut to admit this film has a pretty defined audience: Apple's geeks. Or Sorkin's geeks. 

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/sep/06/steve-jobs-movie-review-michael-fassbender-telluride

Same can be seen at Cinemablend's review.



> Much like with classical music itself, Steve Jobs isn&#8217;t for all audiences. Firstly, it&#8217;s a sample of Sorkin -- filled with his signature wit and chunks of dialogue. Many writers and filmmakers bathe in dramatic silences, but not Sorkin. It&#8217;s clear that he wanted Michael Fassbender to portray Jobs as this Shakespearian character because &#8212; and you can chalk this up to his ego &#8212; there are two obvious references to the playwright in the dialogue. Those anti-Sorkiners out there will likely see this as a pat on the back for his own brilliance. If the rumors are true, the script itself perhaps explains why some of the earlier names attached to this film (such as David Fincher, Christian Bale, and Leonardo DiCaprio) ended up dropping out of the film. The rehearsal process was equally demanding, according to reports &#8212; the actors came in with their lines memorized to block all the scenes before rehearsing in front of cameras. It&#8217;s not for every actor, and it&#8217;s not for every audience.



http://www.cinemablend.com/reviews/Steve-Jobs-67577.html

Michael will get the nod he wants and now Kate might even win the Oscar to be honest. All new reviews that mention performances highlight hers  Go Kate!

Other tweets about the ending.



> STEVE JOBS is very good- though the ending is a false feel good redemptive ending after 2 hours of him being a dick





> STEVE JOBS was alright. Tries to cram in a lot of emotional heft, doesn't all work. Ending is rough and doesn't at all jive with the rest.
> 
> The ending of STEVE JOBS is so bad that it made me forget how good the rest of it was at times.
> 
> STEVE JOBS: Oh man he's a dick, look at what a dick he is. Here he is several years later, still a dick. 5 min left? Ok he's not so bad
> 
> Does not look or sound or feel like any other Boyle film, and not in a good way. Any halfway decent director could handle this material
> 
> It did have me going for a while. First act is probably its strongest. Drags big time in the middle and ends on its weakest note. ¯\_(&#12484_/¯
> 
> Why stick such a visual director like Boyle with a showy writer like Sorkin that only cares about dialogue? Boyle's impact so restrained
Click to expand...


----------



## Lou9

Damn, he looks good in a three-piece suit!


----------



## Morgane

@joshuahorowitz: STEVE JOBS is really really really really really good. Really.

@Movieawardsplus: Huge applause after world premiere of Steve Jobs.  #nyff #SteveJobsMovie http://twitter.com/Movieawardsplus/status/650465798486626304/photo/1

@imTulip: Steve Jobs was fantastic! Fassy was so good. Kate was amazing as well. And she's so gorgeous and we sang happy birthday to her #nyff

@selfstyledsiren: STEVE JOBS (Boyle 2015): Fassbender as title character makes THE SOCIAL NETWORK's Zuckerberg look like Claude Jarman in THE YEARLING.

@selfstyledsiren: That said, the script of STEVE JOBS is fantastically witty & made me glad I sat next to @Glenn__Kenny, who laughs even louder than I do.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Damn, he looks good in a three-piece suit!




http://appleinsider.com/articles/15...lectric-depiction-of-apples-enigmatic-founder


----------



## bhb2014

More tweets.



> Steve Jobs: Almost as good as you want it to be. Sorkin's structure is brilliant, cast is game, but can't sustain Act 1's momentum #NYFF2015





> STEVE JOBS has some issues - i.e. fincher would have made a better flick - but fassy, winslet, and sorkin (!!!) knock it out of the park


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs ex trying to use the film to be on the spotlight 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...AR-worse-denied-father-child-ROTTEN-CORE.html

Great new review.



> It&#8217;s unrealistic to believe, as I&#8217;m sure reader&#8217;s of the subject&#8217;s written biography will tell you the coming months, that all of Jobs&#8217; most personal relationships were fought over just 40 minutes before a product launch. Sorkin isn&#8217;t trying to tell a realistic story, but he succeeds in capturing the spirit of a genius gone too soon and painting him for what he was: incorrigible, infuriating, and inspiring. Grade: A



http://www.thefilteredlens.com/steve-jobs-review-dont-fight-for-the-truth/11486


----------



## AnaV

Lou9 said:


> Wilson Morales
> @blackfilm
> Right now based on films seen, Michael Fassbender is leading contender for Best Actor #SteveJobs #nyff
> 
> And of course everyone is obsessed with Michael's joke...
> 
> EW
> 
> Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael greeting fans after the screening.





bhb2014 said:


> So Michael made fun of Ashton Kutcher, he didn't have to do that, quite unnecessary. He should have studied Noah Wyle's portrayal though, even Jobs praised his performance



Yep, uncalled. 
Just a joke but I guess is hard to avoid be in love with himself, with all the praise around his acting. 
Beware, Fassy! The press loves things like that


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> Yep, uncalled.
> Just a joke but I guess is hard to avoid be in love with himself, with all the praise around his acting.
> Beware, Fassy! The press loves things like that



He has all the raves, reviews are superb, his nod is basically a lock by now...why make fun of Kutcher? I mean, he's a colleague, he should respect him. And IMO, he had a very good performance in Jobs (2013), even though the movie itself was awful. Unnecesary. Sometimes I don't recognize Michael in his campaign  Let's hope Ashton ignores this and nobody else talks about it on the press.


----------



## AnaV

bhb2014 said:


> He has all the raves, reviews are superb, his nod is basically a lock by now...why make fun of Kutcher? I mean, he's a colleague, he should respect him. And IMO, he had a very good performance in Jobs (2013), even though the movie itself was awful. Unnecesary. Sometimes I don't recognize Michael in his campaign



Exactly, I think is some sort of Hollywood effect. You can be thirsty but don't show that much


----------



## mchris55

It was a joke. A joke about a man that created a show called Punked where the premise was to make fun of celebrities. If Kutcher can't take a joke, isn't that more reflective of the type of person he is?

I always felt MF had a sarcastic sense of humor. Nothing has changed for me.


----------



## gingerglory

What's this big deal about Ashton? It's just a joke, similar like the joke about Bell looking more like Jobs than him. Other members have real life person to talk to and Michael doesn't, so he just joked about he studied Ashton because Jobs isn't around any more and obviously Michael thinks he did a great job for portraying him, hence he studied Ashton, both the look and the performance.


----------



## gingerglory

mchris55 said:


> I always felt MF had a sarcastic sense of humor. Nothing has changed for me.



Yes, his humor is very dry, never changed. love it!


----------



## gingerglory

He always wears three-piece when he attends NYFF, love it.


----------



## Morgane

Yes,there was no malicious intent behind that joke.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> It was a joke. A joke about a man that created a show called Punked where the premise was to make fun of celebrities. If Kutcher can't take a joke, isn't that more reflective of the type of person he is?
> 
> I always felt MF had a sarcastic sense of humor. Nothing has changed for me.



Do we have a video of this? Maybe after seeing it I change my mind a bit.

It's not a crime to make jokes but make jokes about a colleague that played the same role as his 2 years ago, in a film that people still make fun of, especially with a much better one coming out now, wasn't nice IMO. He didn't have to do that, jokes have a limit. Just like he joked about Psylocke being promiscous because she dresses sexy. I don't like sexist jokes and they just help keeping sexism alive. it was unnecessary.

EDIT: This isn't a fan forum and Michael isn't perfect. This was one of the rares bad moments of his career only. He's not bad because of that, I think it was an unfortunate comment.


----------



## AnaV

Who said it wasn't a joke? My issue is mostly with how this affect a work that has so much image and press involved. I come back when I have only compliments to say.


----------



## gingerglory

Enjoy the view now


----------



## bhb2014

Another tweet about it.



> STEVE JOBS has dialogue that can be very redundant at times, but the unconventional three act structure is truly something special. #nyff


----------



## mchris55

Video of Punked? It was a popular show that ran on MTV. I'm sure you can find it on youtube. One of the more popular episodes was where he had JT in tears of angst because he tricked him into believing that a government agency was taking all of his possesions. That is the type of show it was. 

As for Psylocke thing, I don't feel it is right to judge the man if you don't include the entire conversation, which is what I said at the time. I don't recall anyone else having an issue when the full conversation was digested. And to reference the stereotypical fangirl response is incorrect. The people on this thread get on him all the time, that has not changed.


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> Who said it wasn't a joke? My issue is mostly with how this affect a work that has so much image and press involved. I come back when I have only compliments to say.



Exactly. If this spread on the press and gets to Kutcher I don't know what will happen. I think nothing will to be honest but it wasn't something cool to say. That's it.

You can see it below, at 14:21.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=869&v=G_a5SgrdEQQ


----------



## gingerglory

Whoever did the hair for him has done a better job than the one at Macbeth premiere.


----------



## sweetpatootie

Trying to catch up on all the posts. Thank you everyone for all the photos, links, interviews and reviews. You guys are amazing.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Video of Punked? It was a popular show that ran on MTV. I'm sure you can find it on youtube. One of the more popular episodes was where he had JT in tears of angst because he tricked him into believing that a government agency was taking all of his possesions. That is the type of show it was.
> 
> As for Psylocke thing, I don't feel it is right to judge the man if you don't include the entire conversation, which is what I said at the time. I don't recall anyone else having an issue when the full conversation was digested. And to reference the stereotypical fangirl response is incorrect. The people on this thread get on him all the time, that has not changed.



No, I've seen it many times. I'm not defending that show, let me by more clear: I think Michael can make jokes about things but certain ones aren't always welcome for me. In my view, this one wasn't nice, he didn't have to say that, you can bet all those laughs came because Jobs flopped and Kutcher got a Razzie nod for it. Michael has all the raves, his nominations is a lock, why saying that? It was the last thing he said at the Q&A, it was just unnecessary.

We can read the whole interview on Buzzfeed. Munn describes the character, mentions her outfit and he comes and saysomething like "Let's just say it, she's promiscous". Then he says he's joking and that Psylocke likes to have fun. Like I said, sexist jokes like this one helps keeping sexism alive, I don't like them.

I have to disagree about the last thing though, I'll PM you about it


----------



## sweetpatootie

He's looking good!  Yeah, so he's looking a little older, more crinkly, more weathered than from a few years ago... but you know what? He's still more handsome than 99.99% other men out there.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> He's looking good!  Yeah, so he's looking a little older, more crinkly, more weathered than from a few years ago... but you know what? He's still more handsome than 99.99% other men out there.



True  This is a fact!


----------



## sweetpatootie

I don't think it's a great idea to dissect and overanalyze EVERY little thing a celebrity says. Have some perspective. Michael was just trying to be funny (or glib). I doubt he has a mean bone in his body.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> I don't think it's a great idea to dissect and overanalyze EVERY little thing a celebrity says. Have some perspective. Michael was just trying to be funny (or glib). I doubt he has a mean bone in his body.



I'm not doing this with EVERY single thing he says. Since I entered this thread one year and a half ago, the only things he said that bothered me were these two ones. I do think this is a matter of perspective: just like some of you think he was joking, nothing bad about it, me and Ana think it wasn't very nice. I already explained why I think that and I understand your reasons too. Let's agree to disagree then


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 - I have to hand it to you, girl... what kind of vitamins do you take? - how do you have the energy to find all the latest reviews, news, tweets, etc and update constantly!!. I must be getting old because even spending the several hours here last time kind of knocked me out.  And I still have to figure out how to navigate this forum - how to post photos and links, etc.


----------



## bhb2014

AnaV said:


> Who said it wasn't a joke? My issue is mostly with how this affect a work that has so much image and press involved. I come back when I have only compliments to say.



Don't go


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> bhb2014 - I have to hand it to you, girl... what kind of vitamins do you take? - how do you have the energy to find all the latest reviews, news, tweets, etc and update constantly!!. I must be getting old because even spending the several hours here last time kind of knocked me out.  And I still have to figure out how to navigate this forum - how to post photos and links, etc.



I work with internet so I'm online like all the time, either at work, home or in the street  I had problems at the beginning too but with the time you'll learn how to use this forum. It's fun!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Steve Jobs cast/crew live at NYFF on Periscope here.
> 
> No idea who dressed him. He looks horrible.
> 
> Kate calls Michael "FassB"
> 
> Michael just said in response to a question that he studied Aston Kutcher in preparation
> 
> Michael also addressed the Christian Bale issue, acknowledging that he looks a lot more like Steve Jobs. But Boyle asserted that the look wasn't what mattered to him.



The live video one is much longer than the YT one. I enjoyed the last question Michael answered how they decided to put Jobs classic look at the third act which was got cut from the YT one. I am wondering and hoping later Lincoln Center will put on the complete version on their YT channel. I believe there will be another QA after tonight's 9pm screening ends.

ETA: no more QA after 9pm screening. guess it's too late.


----------



## bhb2014

Timeout NY didn't enjoy the movie much LOL



> Joshua Rothkopf &#8207;@joshrothkopf 33m33 minutes ago
> STEVE JOBS: The Guy Who Walked and Talked (A Lot) and Launched Things. Too limited structurally, often a headache. This is a bad script.
> 
> Joshua Rothkopf &#8207;@joshrothkopf 28m28 minutes ago
> I thought Jobs was supposed to be a genius, etc. The actors suggest a lot more than Sorkin/Boyle allow them. Strangled, incomplete portrait.
> 
> Joshua Rothkopf &#8207;@joshrothkopf 22m22 minutes ago
> Fincher shaped Sorkin more confidently, bringing out tonal modulations. I'm surprised no one didn't say: 3 launches isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Joshua Rothkopf &#8207;@joshrothkopf 5m5 minutes ago
> Reducing Jobs to a showman and backstage ******* robs the movie of intellect: Really, this guy was a jerk x3.



Den of Geek loved it!



> Fassbender is in every single scene of the movie with more Sorkin dialogue than entire seasons of The Newsroom and The West Wing combined. But Fassbender still makes it look effortless as he both captivates and emulates the same reality distortion field Jobs was so infamously credited with creating. In spite of Jobs being a bastard to every other character in the movie, he and Fassbender both spin a dizzying fantasy so seductive that we get ensnared in Jobs techno-idealism and with the conceit that Fassbender really is one of the most photographed men of the 20th and 21st centuries.
> 
> This will be the performance that makes Fassbender a household name, even if it might prove too pitch black for the Academy.
> 
> Steve Jobs nestles into the ethical conundrum of deifying such a man almost to an indulgent degree. The film is not precisely perfect like Network and strangely can feel stage-bound in spite of its original script, but the force of the reality distortion field is strong with this one. In fact, it can ignore huge swaths of Jobs life that would enormously aid in audience sympathysuch as saving Pixar or having three loved children in a later healthy marriageand still somehow makes him every bit worth his myth.
> 
> Steve Jobs is both horror and hagiography. It turns out those things are not binary



http://www.denofgeek.us/movies/steve-jobs/249537/steve-jobs-review


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> I'm not doing this with EVERY single thing he says. Since I entered this thread one year and a half ago, the only things he said that bothered me were these two ones. I do think this is a matter of perspective: just like some of you think he was joking, nothing bad about it, me and Ana think it wasn't very nice. I already explained why I think that and I understand your reasons too. Let's agree to disagree then



I sort of get what you're saying. I think it bothers you because you have a kind heart and think what he said might hurt Ashton Kutcher's feelings. But I'm sure he'll be okay. He might even be flattered that Michael mentioned his name, heh heh.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> I sort of get what you're saying. I think it bothers you because you have a kind heart and think what he said might hurt Ashton Kutcher's feelings. But I'm sure he'll be okay. He might even be flattered that Michael mentioned his name, heh heh.



Yeah, almost this  Not only it isn't nice to Kutcher but it was also an inappropriate thing to say about a colleague in order to promote a movie you did, in which you coincidently plays the same character this actor did. And he got a Razzie nod for it. It was just unnecessary, I know Michael isn't a mean person, it was just an unhappy joke IMO. 

Thanks for trying to understand by opinion. I get your POV too.


----------



## sweetpatootie

So the overall sense I'm getting after reading some of the reactions via the NYFF tweets  is that the movie itself is very entertaining with a sharp, brilliant script by Sorkin and anchored by great performances from Fassbender and Winslet. It's a mesmerizing, concentrated portrait of a complex, difficult man ... but it also has a weak ending (according to some) and because of this flaw (and maybe a few others)... come Oscar time will ultimately not be a Best Picture winner.


----------



## bhb2014

Basically this. Universally acclaimed film, it will get many nods (MP, best actor, best supporting actress, BS actor, best script, best editing, maybe best director) but the ending and some details on the script might get into its way. I honestly think Sorkin will win for screenplay and Kate seems to be a serious contender for Rooney Mara. Michael will get his nod and, like one review said, Hollywood doors will open for him and he'll get more great roles like that in the future.


----------



## sweetpatootie

Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think I've read a single negative impression of Michael's performance in any of the tweets or longer critics' reviews. There are a few mixed reviews and a handful of negative reviews of the movie itself but in terms of our man - the praise seems unanimous. Yes?


----------



## sweetpatootie

Man, you type fast, too. What's your speed - 80 words per minute?!


----------



## sweetpatootie

Yeah, he's going to be nominated. Fer shur.


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, almost this  Not only it isn't nice to Kutcher but it was also an inappropriate thing to say about a colleague in order to promote a movie you did, in which you coincidently plays the same character this actor did. And he got a Razzie nod for it. It was just unnecessary, I know Michael isn't a mean person, it was just an unhappy joke IMO.
> 
> Thanks for trying to understand by opinion. I get your POV too.



What? Kutcher got a Razzie nomination for Jobs? I thought I heard he did a decent job. Not great but decent. He's not a good actor but this was supposed to be one of his better efforts.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think I've read a single negative impression of Michael's performance in any of the tweets or longer critics' reviews. There are a few mixed reviews and a handful of negative reviews of the movie itself but in terms of our man - the praise seems unanimous. Yes?



Yes. A guy from Times pointed out some minor things and this guy below too (about acting in general). But overall opinion is that Michael did a superb job and his nod is a lock. He joins Redmayne and Dicaprio, unless three new names appear stronger in the next few months. Since chances of this happening are nearly zero, I think we can celebrate already his nod 

https://twitter.com/joshrothkopf

I'm out! LOL


----------



## sweetpatootie

gingerglory said:


> Kate, Danny, Sorkin, Michael Stuhlbarg, Seth, all talked about working with Michael. The whole cast interviews are just very informative
> 
> Kate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GQLb_BjmoA She mentioned that Joanna Huffman was like a wingman to Jobs. And she wants to make herself that for Michael. She also said tbh he didn't really need it. He is very self-efficient.
> 
> Danny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCDLgt0LbqI He is really enthusiastic and energetic.He speaks very highly about Michael.
> 
> Michael Stuhlbarg: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvlyKFu3RJ4 He mentioned that Michael being the eye of the hurricane throughout. He was hugely impressed with how he was able to take anything that was thrown at him and balance it all effortlessly.
> 
> Sorkin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB0mKmRXBpk
> 
> Seth: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg_PG1Z03Rw
> 
> Jeff: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qO9RYSWk1k



Thank you for this!


----------



## Morgane

@victorianegri: So #SteveJobs is spectacular. Race for best actor is done. Fassbender all the way. #TheNYFF

@nigelmfs: Witnessing this made my week. Ballsy move. -- Michael Fassbender says of Steve Jobs role: 'I studied Ashton Kutcher' http://gu.com/p/4dxma/stw

@ShellyTOtter: No idea what was asked but it's the only shot @unseenfilms had of the #SteveJobs cast SMILING 
@unseenfilms: @ShellyTOtter Michael Fassbender saying the way he learned to play Jobs was by copying Ashton Kutcher (and got big laughs doing it)

Source


----------



## sweetpatootie

miss clare said:


> Rumors have been around since 2011 that he will be playing Harry Flashman. http://www.mrmovietimes.com/movie-news/michael-fassbender-interview/
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/profiles/michael-fassbender-wanted-man-6289514.html



I don't know about this one, I have doubts about it.  I've seen the original version with Malcolm McDowell. However, it could be a nice change for Fassbender if it retains its comic tone.


----------



## sweetpatootie

bhb2014 said:


> More praises!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scotlandnow.dailyrecord.co.uk/lifestyle/movie-review-macbeth-15-6540600
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/cli...m_hp_ref=uk-entertainment&ir=UK+Entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.irishtimes.com/culture/film/macbeth-review-there-will-be-royal-blood-1.2374789




Very nice reviews for Macbeth.


----------



## sweetpatootie

What an amazing year it's turning out for him. Not one but two really good films!  Both Macbeth and Steve Jobs are getting good-to-great reviews. Most actors are lucky to turn out one excellent movie per year. Now, he just needs to do a comedy! Let's lighten it up a bit.


----------



## gingerglory

Seth on Michael



> "He's a huge Big Lebowski fan. He's very funny, he has a good sense of humor. The movie is very funny, at times, and I think that he helps in that. I was worried he'd be very serious and [Ryan] Gosling-esque, if you will. He's not like that. He's much more [James] Franco-esque."



http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...michael-fassbender-funny-steve-jobs/73316390/


----------



## mollie12

A couple other critics on my feed alluded to not being happy with Jobs, in the same way that Rothkopf had issues with it.

Waiting for the **** to hit the ceiling.  A sighting of Michael with Alex Skargaard earlier today too.


----------



## jlactofree

Isn't the tall long haired blonde guy drinking a beverage AV's Swedish friend?  I've seen him before in many IG pictures in the past.  Seems she wasn't the only friend with a ticket.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Waiting for the **** to hit the ceiling.  A sighting of Michael with Alex Skargaard earlier today too.



lol waiting for the drama again. Who cares?srsly. They are still together obviously. The pic from the the London press day said it all.

Now, what I do care is a pic having Alex and Fassy in it!


----------



## twiddlebird

gingerglory said:


> lol waiting for the drama again. Who cares?srsly. They are still together obviously. The pic from the the London press day said it all.
> 
> Now, what I do care is a pic having Alex and Fassy in it!



He gave an interview with a Swedish magazine today saying they were over.

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nojesbladet/film/article21521367.ab

At this point, they're probably just friends.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Possibly, though she was at the premiere as well. Time will tell.

Aftonbladet isn't known for it's accuracy.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Personally, I think its a bit too soon after the breakup for her to be hanging around. Why was she there? For what purpose? None. But of course some are gonna spin this and say they're back together. P.S. Michael meeting with Alex is interesting, maybe he, Michael wanted to ask how to permanently get rid of the leech


----------



## twiddlebird

FassbenderLover said:


> Personally, I think its a bit too soon after the breakup for her to be hanging around. Why was she there? For what purpose? None. But of course some are gonna spin this and say they're back together. P.S. Michael meeting with Alex is interesting, maybe he, Michael wanted to ask how to permanently get rid of the leech



The purpose is to get her pic on the red carpet, and have Getty put her in their collection along with all the rest of the cast - which they did.

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/news-photo/director-danny-boyle-attends-the-53rd-new-york-film-news-photo/491196316

As for the interview, it was done today. The outlet was probably there with all the other press, and Fassy answered questions just like he did with any of the others. Relevant quote from the interview:



> They became a couple during filming of the upcoming drama "The Light between Oceans". Today, Alicia Vikander, 27, and Michael Fassbender are no longer in any relationship. Admits 38-year-old Fassbender as Aftonbladet meets him in New York.
> 
> "Privacy can suffer if you work too much", he says. Given how hot he and Vikander are in Hollywood right now it is no surprise that it cracked.
> 
> Both have been working nonstop. "I should have taken a break for a few months, but this film came up" says Fassbender, referring to the "Jobs" which he is premiering. He could not say no



This isn't speculation, but an interview. Now, people can say they made up the quotes and didn't actually do an interview, but IMO that would be a bridge too far. There's no reason for them to do that, they could always quote "sources" if they wanted to make stuff up.


----------



## jooa

^^ ... but he isn't say anything about her specifically but about work and relationship. There were only general questions and general answers, nothing exactly about Alicia. The funniest thing in this article, however, is that it suggests that they have no contact with each other but as recent weeks have shown is the total untruth. Aftonbladet is known for its skilful juggling quotes so that it looked like someone said more than actually said


----------



## twiddlebird

jooa said:


> ^^ ... but he isn't say anything about her specifically but about work and relationship. There were only general questions and general answers, nothing exactly about Alicia. The funniest thing in this article, however, is that it suggests that they have no contact with each other but as recent weeks have shown is the total untruth. Aftonbladet is known for its skilful juggling quotes so that it looked like someone said more than actually said



The first part of the article basically says that it's over and he's blaming his work. That's no surprise, as he always blames his work for his lack of long term relationships.

As for this:


> When Nöjesbladet ask if they are still in contact responds Jobs-actor: "Are you kidding?"


My first thought was that he was joking about them asking him the question in the first place. It's typical Michael. The "Are you kidding me?" about the audacity of them asking him the question in the first place. To me, it didn't imply anything about whether or not they were still in contact.

...or, it could also mean "Are you kidding?" in an "Of course" way. We'll never really know, but it can be interpreted any way you like it, and still work.


----------



## italian style

To me it is easyer :they never broke up....hope Jobs will work and success..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well they're in some kind of contact if she's at the premiere.

They may have split but I won't be taking my cues from Aftonbladet - they just aren't reliable. He's never acknowledged to the press they were together - why would he suddenly discuss a split?


----------



## jooa

I'm sure that Michael didn't say anything about break up with Alicia as much as he have never said that he was with her in the relationship. It was all words from the journalist, not from Michael. There were no quotes exactly about Alicia.


----------



## karma70

jooa said:


> ^^ ... but he isn't say anything about her specifically but about work and relationship. There were only general questions and general answers, nothing exactly about Alicia. The funniest thing in this article, however, is that it suggests that they have no contact with each other but as recent weeks have shown is the total untruth. Aftonbladet is known for its skilful juggling quotes so that it looked like someone said more than actually said


Yes, the seems like the journalists assumptions is only based on Michaels answer; "are you kidding?", when the journalist asks him if he still have contact with Alicia. To the journalist it means it was a bad break and they have no longer contact (something we know is not true), but it can also just mean that Michael found the question confusing since they have been together the whole time.


----------



## twiddlebird

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well they're in some kind of contact if she's at the premiere.
> 
> They may have split but I won't be taking my cues from Aftonbladet - they just aren't reliable. He's never acknowledged to the press they were together - why would he suddenly discuss a split?



He probably said something because it's a full press day, and they asked. He's had a ton of microphones, etc. shoved in his face today, and someone asked him about his relationship with her. He answered their questions. That's all this is, IMO.

It's her birthday today, she has friends in NY, it's a press opportunity for her, and they're probably still friends. There's plenty of reasons outside of Michael for her to go, too.


----------



## bhb2014

Aftonbladet is a gossip website just like GossipCop, US Mag, Star Mag and so on. You choose what you wanna believe in. They do give me two reasons to take Michael's words seriously: they were the ones who published their weird PDA in Sweden late June and those who published Harvey Weinstein words about AV being brilliant and the next it girl back in Cannes. Vulture confirmed his admiration recently. 

Besides, isn't Michael a joker? Many here have stated that and I agree so that ending is pretty plausible. The guy asked if they were still in touch after the split and he was like "Are you kidding?". Meaning of course they are in touch, they are even buddies, she attended his premiere and brought many friends too! We cannot forget they have a film to promote in 2016. Even if they are lying about that, they need to pretend they are in good terms with each other to avoid problems in the future.

It was her birthday too, she was in NY because she has a film to promote at the same festival...she likes using his fame to be on the spotlight...why wouldn't she attend his premiere? I was actually expecting that LOL and she would surely have attended Macbeth's premiere last week of they were still a couple. She had seen it already just like she had seen Jobs. Sorry.

In a nutshell, I only believe they are back together ( or they just lied about their split in a stupid move) IF they show some PDA soon or appear holding hands and kissing each other for everyone to see. They did this many times this year, they can do it again now, for awards season.


----------



## Sbs187

I was going to just keep lurking but I wanted to help clarify a few things as I am Swedish. Aftonbladet isn't a gossip rag in the likes of US or People, it is one of Sweden's biggest newpapers and do carry credibility. The reporter is one of their main movies/Hollywood reporters. He obviously misinterpreted/misunderstood something but at the same time it seems pretty obvious he was asking questions based on the preconception that they broke up and no one seems to have corrected him.

I have no opinion on the status of the relationship. I just wanted to clear up any confusion about the source.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From Wikipedia about Aftonbladet

The journalistic quality of Aftonbladet has sometimes been questioned. In late 2006, the newspaper's own journalist Peter Kadhammar directed criticism at the fact that his own paper appears to treat the love life of Swedish tabloid celebrity Linda Rosing as equally important to the war in Iraq.[17]

Its had a very patchy past. I'm a fan of a few actors it has got stories on very wrong.


----------



## bhb2014

Thank you for that! I agree, if Michael apparently confirmed they are not together anymore and they are still in touch despite that, well...only another packed staged PDA to prove they are still a couple. Besides, he even had some words to say about AV and how was working with her.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From Wikipedia about Aftonbladet
> 
> The journalistic quality of Aftonbladet has sometimes been questioned. In late 2006, the newspaper's own journalist Peter Kadhammar directed criticism at the fact that his own paper appears to treat the love life of Swedish tabloid celebrity Linda Rosing as equally important to the war in Iraq.[17]



This isn't the first newspaper to be questioned...actually most have already had problems when it comes to accuracy. The talk here is about it being full of crap or not, which I don't think it seems to be =)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We'll have to agree to disagree @bhb2014.

Like I said..they MAY have split. But I'll wait for another source.


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> lol waiting for the drama again. Who cares?srsly. *They are still together obviously. The pic from the the London press day said it all.*
> 
> Now, what I do care is a pic having Alex and Fassy in it!



As the last few hours have showed us, this is not a clear-cut situation for some people.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree @bhb2014.
> 
> Like I said..they MAY have split. But I'll wait for another source.



Yeah, it happens =) What I meant is that seeing a newspaper being inaccurate isn't news to anybody. 

I rather wait too, London didn't prove anything neither this. Michael being friends with exes isn't a huge surprise, especially one with whom he has a film to promote next year. Business is business. Again, if they do another staged PDA I will believe they lied to the press just to be on the spotlight. Dick move but it's the Oscar anyway, they are thirsty. I know Vikassy fans are crazy to believe this is true and go change his Wiki status for the tenth time but wait LOL


----------



## SusanBeach

Sbs187 said:


> I was going to just keep lurking but I wanted to help clarify a few things as I am Swedish. Aftonbladet isn't a gossip rag in the likes of US or People, it is one of Sweden's biggest newpapers and do carry credibility. The reporter is one of their main movies/Hollywood reporters. He obviously misinterpreted/misunderstood something but at the same time it seems pretty obvious he was asking questions based on the preconception that they broke up and no one seems to have corrected him.
> 
> I have no opinion on the status of the relationship. I just wanted to clear up any confusion about the source.



I want to add that this interview is rather strange to read in swedish 
and with the translation it´s just ?????
If we had a vid of the talk it would be a lot easier to understand :


----------



## bhb2014

SusanBeach said:


> I want to add that this interview is rather strange to read in swedish
> and with the translation it´s just ?????
> If we had a vid of the talk it would be a lot easier to understand :



I agree. But the translation says he confirmed they split and when asked if they were still in touch he said they were. Her attending the premiere was a prove of that. How does it sounds in Swedish?


----------



## jooa

^^ Michael didn't confirm anything ... because we don't know any original question. These are only the implications of the author this article. Michael's words are very generic about relationships, resting, being an actor etc. There is no direct quote about his relationship with Alicia. Besides Atonbladet clearly says that Michael doesn't have any contact with Alicia, it's written right at the beginning.


----------



## Sbs187

I guess I should have kept it to lurking only. I don't mean to be difficult and I'm sorry for going back to this several posts later. 
I've been reading Aftonbladet for at least 15 years and I have a couple (not close) friends who've worked there. I'm well aware that it has faced criticism. So, I think I'm an okay judge of it's credibility. If not then here's the full Wikipedia link in Swedish: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aftonbladet

I was only pointing out that it's not a gossip mag and the guy who wrote the article is a film reporter not a gossip reporter. Obviously he wrote the article in a way to get as many hits as possible and it turned out sounding slightly fragmented. But at least he actually spoke to Michael and asked him about Alicia.

Take this however you want it, as I said, I just wanted to correct the assumption that this was from a completely unreliable gossip rag.


----------



## Lou9

Introduction of the Steve Jobs cast at NYFF.


----------



## sweetpatootie

Lou9 said:


> Introduction of the Steve Jobs cast at NYFF.



Thank you! That was so much fun to watch. Danny Boyle seems like such a lovely, funny man - loved his intro to all the cast members. The little girl is so cute - you can tell she's thrilled to be there. I wish I was an actress so I could work with Boyle and be surrounded by extraordinary actors... what an experience it must have been.


----------



## sweetpatootie

I can't wait to see this movie!!! Only a couple of weeks to go. 

I know it's still early yet but at Rotten Tomatoes, has a 94% rating with 17 reviews in (16 fresh, 1 rotten). I've seen a couple of other negative reviews so obviously, this ratio is not going to keep. But if it stays in the high 80's after its wide release, I'd be very happy.

Trying to paste a link for the first time - hope this works. 

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/steve_jobs_2015/


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Introduction of the Steve Jobs cast at NYFF.



Very cute!


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> I can't wait to see this movie!!! Only a couple of weeks to go.
> 
> I know it's still early yet but at Rotten Tomatoes, has a 94% rating with 17 reviews in (16 fresh, 1 rotten). I've seen a couple of other negative reviews so obviously, this ratio is not going to keep. But if it stays in the high 80's after its wide release, I'd be very happy.
> 
> Trying to paste a link for the first time - hope this works.
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/steve_jobs_2015/



As someone who knows RT, you should look at the average score mostly, not the rating. There are films with low rating and average scores and films with high rating and average scores. In Jobs case, it has a 7.9/10, which is also pretty good  Just to inform you better when analysing RT.

More reviews below!

8/10 from JoBlo:
http://www.joblo.com/movie-news/revi...Bg6WbM.twitter

4/5 from CinemaBlend:
http://www.cinemablend.com/reviews/S...obs-67577.html

B from The Film Stage:
http://thefilmstage.com/reviews/nyff-review-steve-jobs/

Negative from TwitchFilm:
http://twitchfilm.com/2015/10/new-yo...-is-a-dud.html


----------



## bhb2014

jooa said:


> ^^ Michael didn't confirm anything ... because we don't know any original question. These are only the implications of the author this article. Michael's words are very generic about relationships, resting, being an actor etc. There is no direct quote about his relationship with Alicia. Besides Atonbladet clearly says that Michael doesn't have any contact with Alicia, it's written right at the beginning.



According to the article he did. And he said they were still in touch when asked if their split was bitter. But it's just the translation  We should wait for a PDA to show they never broke up or a confirmation about them being single. I'm sure we'll know that soon.


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> He didn't have to do that, jokes have a limit.



All the time he is spending with his gf, her sarcastic humor and snide remarks must be rubbing off on him.


----------



## FassbenderLover

This is interesting :giggles: *A fan wanted this foreign born B+ list mostly movie actor to pose with her on a red carpet the other day. The actor, who is known for going full frontal obliged. When the woman held the phone up there was a photo of her topless on the screen with her phone number. Apparently the actor hooked up with her while the movie was playing. He sent someone out to get her during the movie and had sex with her at the theatre. *_*Michael Fassbender "Macbeth"*_


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> All the time he is spending with his gf, her sarcastic humor and snide remarks must be rubbing off on him.



Ex-girlfriend. No evidence they are still together  And I agree about her!



> This is interesting  A fan wanted this foreign born B+ list mostly movie actor to pose with her on a red carpet the other day. The actor, who is known for going full frontal obliged. When the woman held the phone up there was a photo of her topless on the screen with her phone number. Apparently the actor hooked up with her while the movie was playing. He sent someone out to get her during the movie and had sex with her at the theatre. Michael Fassbender "Macbeth"



LOL I believe in that  Michael wouldn't be the first artist to hook up with a fan. If he found her cute, why not anyway? He's single (even if he was still dating AV I don't doubt he would cheat on her, sorry).


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> Ex-girlfriend. No evidence they are still together  And I agree about her!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I believe in that  Michael wouldn't be the first artist to hook up with a fan. If he found her cute, why not anyway? He's single (even if he was still dating AV I don't doubt he would cheat on her, sorry).


What about the pic of them leaving a London hotel together recently? I'm confused now lol


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> What about the pic of them leaving a London hotel together recently? I'm confused now lol



They were leaving (WITH his PR between them) the screening of Jobs in London. There's no evidence they were acting like a couple or anything. Those pics are worthless. Like I said, only another staged PDA in their list or an interview confirmation by Michael that will make me believe they are still going with their fling.

Ignore the fan source but these are the pics of them leaving the screening last weekend. Michael doesn't seem very adoring of her LOL I wouldn't take this as a proof they are back or that they never ended anything at first place (it could have been a jerk PR move to put them on the spotlight during awards season).

https://instagram.com/p/8KxyOik7TJ/?taken-by=thevikassy

https://instagram.com/p/8OX8sIk7ed


----------



## bhb2014

I love these.
































http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just checked. Macbeth is only currently showing at independent cinemas so far. Dendy and Palace, it has limited release at the country-wide chains; Greater Union or Hoyts.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just checked. Macbeth is only currently showing at independent cinemas so far. Dendy and Palace, it has limited release at the country-wide chains; Greater Union or Hoyts.



Yeah, I saw on The Numbers that it's screening in only three theaters in AUS. I hope average per theater is good though.


----------



## mollie12

I have to say, scrolling through twitter reactions today made me even less interested in Macbeth, particularly his performance.


----------



## gingerglory

Here it is. Lincoln Center put the completed QA up finally. It's 27 mins long, not the 14 mins short version.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn40Koc1PO0


----------



## BagBerry13

I've seen Macbeth tonight and it is stunning. Both visually and in the acting of Michael and Marion. Both would deserve nominations for this but we know that's too brainy for the Academy and Hollywood is not a fair place.
I personally also liked the cinematography. You can tell Kurzel worked on music videos before. It's an orgasm for the eyes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> I've seen Macbeth tonight and it is stunning. Both visually and in the acting of Michael and Marion. Both would deserve nominations for this but we know that's too brainy for the Academy and Hollywood is not a fair place.
> I personally also liked the cinematography. You can tell Kurzel worked on music videos before. It's an orgasm for the eyes.



Awesome Bag! Lucky gal. You and I have similar taste so that's encouraging


----------



## bhb2014

Awesome news about Macbeth! Always nice to know people are loving it, even though it can be a tough film to watch and understand. What a great year for Michael  Two raved films and performances and one of them bringing him to award season one more time.

A few tweets about it.



> Great cinematography and interpretations in #Macbeth Cotillard and Fassbender are brilliant in their madness. Same fate await Banquo's son?





> MACBETH also raises the question of what the hell Kurzel/Fassbender/Cotillard are going to do with ASSASSINS CREED. Could be amazing.





> Macbeth was enjoyable. Cinematography was great. Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard gave top class performances too.





> Absolutely loved #MacBeth. Highest praises to Cotillard and Fassbender.





> Macbeth notes:
> - Fassbender and Cotillard are phenomenal.





> Went to see Fassbender and Cotillard in Macbeth today, wowza #gosee





> #Macbeth was breathtaking. #Fassbender #Cotillard & #Scotland completely captivating @StudioCanalUK (especially when viewed @Everymancinema)





> Michael Fassbender reigns as @macbeth_movie and his performance is absolutely empowering. Marion Cotillard is simply breathtaking
> #Macbeth





> Can't get over how good Macbeth is. Some outstanding shots in there and brilliant performances from Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard.





> Macbeth with Fassbender and Cotillard is stunning. I now want to go to Skye. It looks so beautifully bleak.





> MACBETH: Bloody tragedy, squandered potential. Cotillard & Harris are exceptional, Fassbender imperceptible. Delivery strips Bill's poetry.





> Really enjoyed Macbeth. Visually stunning, great music and terrific performances from Fassbender, Cotillard, Consindine & Sean Harris.


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Awesome Bag! Lucky gal. You and I have similar taste so that's encouraging



You will definitely like it. And you've got the advantage of understanding the Shakespearean English better than me.

I found it kind of "funny" given the serious topic that Macbeth and his lady got "intimate" before the first two murders. That's some kind of incentive.


----------



## gingerglory

BagBerry13 said:


> I've seen Macbeth tonight and it is stunning. Both visually and in the acting of Michael and Marion. Both would deserve nominations for this but we know that's too brainy for the Academy and Hollywood is not a fair place.
> I personally also liked the cinematography. You can tell Kurzel worked on music videos before. It's an orgasm for the eyes.



Thanks for sharing. All Macbeth reviews and the praise for Adam Arkapaw make me really looking forward to the movie, as well as AC. I am a little bit nervous about AC, story-wise, but I'm sure it will look gorgeous with Adam as the cinematographer again. 

Jed Kurzel, Justin's brother did the music for Slow West who also composed Macbeth music. Not sure whether he's gonna do AC or not.


----------



## gingerglory

> Interviewer: And Michael Fassbender...Will you be working with him again, do you think?
> 
> Sorkin: If I work with him another ten times, it wouldn't be enough.



This makes me lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S06fEL-81Gg


----------



## bhb2014

More about Jobs!



> "Steve Jobs" the movie is basically the three same Sorkin walking & talking convos happening right before Apple launches over 20 years #NYFF



Great review!



> Director Danny Boyle ("Trainspotting," "Slumdog Millionaire") casts each of the three acts in different tones and grades of resolution (they were shot, respectively, in 16mm, 35mm and digitally), as we watch a renegade gradually evolve. Boyle's command of the actors is tight, but not so tight that they can't still be playful under the weight of Sorkin's challenging, dense dialogue.
> 
> Michael Fassbender ("Jane Eyre," "A Dangerous method," "12 Years a Slave") folds himself into the persona of Jobs, without looking terribly much like him. He infuses the character of Jobs (and that's what he was to most of the world, a character) with charisma and dynamism matched by petulance and threats. (As Wozniak rails, "It's not binary -- you can be decent and gifted at the same time.") The film charts Jobs finding -- after years of resistance -- a reason to open himself up, to connect to something that was not a machine.
> 
> There is much humor in the script, mostly tied to Jobs' relationships with Wozniak and Herzfeld. But the film is best served by the actresses: Kate Winslet as the loyal marketing chief Joanna Hoffman, who serves, as best as humanely possible, as the voice of reason counteracting Jobs' reality distortion field; Katherine Waterston as Chrisann, demanding fairness from the multi-millionaire who refuses to acknowledge the daughter consigned to the welfare rolls; and Makenzie Moss, Ripley Sobo and Perla Haney-Jardine as Lisa (at ages 5, 9 and 19), whose male role model is sadly conflicted and much more complicated than any of the machines he devised, even the one he surreptitiously named for her.



http://www.cbsnews.com/news/nyff-review-steve-jobs

Twitch Film didn't like it that much.



> It is Seth Rogen who steals the show as Wozniak though. Forever not credited by ungrateful Jobs for creating Apple II which was bread and butter for the company for a long time, he is the only one who show some real emotions in the film, demanding Jobs to mention him and his team in all three launching events. His cuddly presence also balances out the dead-eyed, angular Fassbender and their antiseptic surroundings. Jeff Daniels cakewalks through the screen as John Sculley, a Pepsi executive turned CEO of Apple who fired Jobs from Apple but was apparently a father figure for Jobs.



http://twitchfilm.com/2015/10/new-york-2015-review-steve-jobs-is-a-dud.html

95% good one!



> The sudden change felt completely wrong and left me wondering what the point of it all was. Yes it's Jobs life- but what was the thematic point? What are we supposed to get from it? I could accept that had Jobs remained a dick we could take away that being one is okay if you're like Steve Jobs, but the out of the blue change of heart muddies things terribly. I have no idea what I'm supposed to think.
> 
> I do know that the film is really good. Ending weirdness aside I enjoyed the hell out of it. It really was worth standing on line in the cold rain for two and a half hours to get into the New York Film Festival press screening. I say that simply to illustrate that the film over came my mental blocks. I was so sold and tired by the time the film started that it was going to have to be super or else I was going to hate it. It was great fun and worth the wait.
> 
> I have to add that the cast is first rate and look for Kate Winslet to get on the Oscar short list. She is fantastic and I kept waiting for her to show up for half the film, before I realized that she had been on screen the whole time.
> 
> Reservations aside put STEVE JOBS on your must see list.



http://unseenfilms.blogspot.com.br/2015/10/steve-jobs-2015-new-york-film-festival.html

Great review!



> This late-in-the-day humanising of him is the films only flaw, no matter that the real Jobs was possibly more complex than Sorkin allows. Fassbenders opaque performance suggests as much, not least because it defies a simplistic reading of Jobs as a mere monster. Hes a shoo-in for every leading actor nomination. Winslet, Daniels, Rogen, Stuhlburg, and little Ms. Moss should receive awards consideration, too.



http://m.screendaily.com/5095020.article



> The amazing Fassbender, on screen every moment, transforms into Jobs. No matter that he scarcely resembles the man  he captures the essence. Count on Oscar nominations for him, Rogen, and Winslet.
> 
> The brainy film could just use more heart. Its clear that Jobs is gifted at making groundbreaking things even though he is himself poorly made. Nonetheless, the unlikeable factor rates high. He perpetually comes off as an arrogant SOB unapologetic about his disdain for human connection. By the time he realizes that personal relationships are vital, the payoff is slight. Even if theres truth to this characterization, it doesnt explain why Hoffman would be so loyal. Or why Lisa would want to live with him. Or why hed inspire his Apple underlings to greatness.



http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...bender-and-kate-winslet-shine-in-film-2015410

FilmStage gave it a B and gave a very interesting analysis in the script.

http://thefilmstage.com/reviews/nyff-review-steve-jobs


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> I've seen Macbeth tonight and it is stunning. Both visually and in the acting of Michael and Marion. Both would deserve nominations for this but we know that's too brainy for the Academy and Hollywood is not a fair place.
> I personally also liked the cinematography. You can tell Kurzel worked on music videos before. It's an orgasm for the eyes.


Great to read this  No,it's not Academy material.. above considering the overall use of accents.  


mollie12 said:


> I have to say, scrolling through twitter reactions today made me even less interested in Macbeth, particularly his performance.


I'm reading many positive tweets,but also people complaining about the mumbled delivery. I already knew it... It's a choice probably not helped by the sound mix. 
Camilla Long obviously didn't like it.. 

@camillalong: And I thought Macbeth was APPALLING. Empty, wanky, long, boring, badly acted, both leads way out of their depth http://thetim.es/1j7q3Uh


@KelleyCostigan: Still ruminating over the Macbeth I've just seen, but I can say this: Michael Fassbender climbing out of a lake beats Colin Firth as Darcy.. 

@SeanB102: Today I saw 'Macbeth' starring Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard, Both are great. Shot good, but can't understand the dialogue. 7/10 

@belfastfilmblog: The new MACBETH is fantastic, Fassbender's an animal.

Kermode review:


> If Roman Polanski&#8217;s 1971 Macbeth was essentially a witchy Manson-era horror movie, then Snowtown director Justin Kurzel&#8217;s screen rendering of &#8220;the Scottish play&#8221; is a spittle-flecked war film full of post-Braveheart mud, warpaint and Kurosawa-style heroic bloodshed. The tale is bookended by battles &#8211; faces meatily pummelled, bones crunchily broken and throats spurtingly sliced as offstage conflicts are placed centre-screen. Michael Fassbender plays the future king of Scotland as a rugged warrior coming apart at the seams, his ancient anguish apparently born of very modern post-traumatic stress. There&#8217;s a talismanic family bereavement too, which places an aching emptiness at the centre of his marriage and further bolsters his hollow-eyed descent into hell. As a result, Marion Cotillard&#8217;s Lady Macbeth is both more sympathetic and more sidelined than one might expect, no longer the driving force behind the bloody deeds, more a damaged partner in crime.
> 
> Smoke- and mist-strewn vistas abound, with every meeting placed atop a scenic ridge or an imposing weather-beaten moor; this is very much Shakespeare in the wild, its poetry visual rather than verbal. Executions are rendered as theatrical public burnings and Birnam Wood comes to Dunsinane in fiery fashion.* At times it looks a little like Shakespeare meets 300, a fitting training ground for Kurzel and Fassbender&#8217;s forthcoming collaboration, the eagerly awaited computer-game adaptation Assassin&#8217;s Creed.*


It's what I thought too,reading some reviews.

Some comments in The Guardian comment section are interesting:


> I disliked the Kurzel Macbeth for precisely the reasons Peter and Henry seemed to like it. *The whole modern notion that everything can be explained away by contemporary psycho/social issues like post traumatic stress disorder is a bit dim, and actually does a disservice to the incredibly deep and perverse drama that Shakespeare wrote. It's a subversive idea to suggest that people have the capacity for evil inherently and that it is ethics and morals and goodness that keeps those darker impulses in check. The drama invites the speculation that in the right circumstances, if we did just this one thing we could get what we want - and - get away with it. If we start ascribing PTSD or grieving as the root cause of the evil in the story then the dramatic dynamics of the piece are thrown out of whack.* The tragedy of Macbeth is that good people can be seduced into evil actions and then have no way of controlling the consequences. Macbeth's killing of Duncan is 'A breach in nature' - his own and the natural order. To proffer excuses other than an elemental choice between good and evil seems like obfuscation.





> This was a very confused adaptation. It seemed to want to offer a visceral and authentic (in terms of time and place) experience to the viewer, and this was helped by having it set in Scotland and having the leads use Scottish accents. Then it goes and piles on the swelling strings and each and every battle scene is shot in slowmo and obscured by dry ice. Unfortunately as the review above points out, 300 is right. To add to this, half the play is omitted which means the development of both the main characters isn't convincing. Lady Macbeth seems to undergo mental breakdown and death in about 5 minutes. Worse still, it's an example of mumblecore at its peak; for reasons unknown to me everyone whispers their way through the film.* I suppose if Kurzel was trying to avoid the Baz Luhrmann Romeo & Juliet approach where every line is screamed and shouted until the actors all have nodules on their vocal chords then he's succeeded, but too far the other way. Not sure if this mumbled whispering is meant to make the exchanges seem somehow more authentic but the opposite effect is produced.* Finally, we get it that Macbeth is a bleak play, but where there is not a smile cracked in almost the whole film, not one exchange that isn't whispered in ominous and deathly tone or a moment of light to mix with the shade, the feeling of foreboding the film attempts to create is worn out early and it just ends up wearyingly po-faced and pompous.


----------



## bhb2014

Five star review for Macbeth!



> Hands down this is the definitive version of Macbeth. As a lover of Shakespeare, or as someone even slightly partial to cinema, this is a film that you must see and that you will surely love.





> The film is led by Michael Fassbender as Macbeth and Marion Cotillard as Lady Macbeth, whom as a pair give astounding performances, bringing Shakespeares peerless verse to life with captivating force. As one of Shakespeares most well-known female characters, Cotillard is sublime, contrasting greedy ambition with despair tinged by madness, and showing the transition her character undergoes with stunning control. As good as the Oscar winning actress is, however, Fassbenders performance is just a shade better. Already a superb character actor, Fassbender submerges himself in Macbeth to a greater degree than ever before. He dominates the film to the extent that theres almost a Fassbender-shaped hole in any scene hes not in, and is simply electrifying throughout. His Macbeth is one of disturbing intensity and menacing threat, of vulnerability and insanity. Watching it is like seeing a man possessed.





> The Australian director has, in a whirlwind of his own brilliance, shown why Shakespeare is revered as much as he is. He has created a film that, even if you dont personally enjoy it, you cannot fail to see its excellence. He has created one of the best adaptations of anything ever, almost certainly the best film of the year, and possibly one of the best films full-stop.



https://www.theedgesusu.co.uk/film/cinema/2015/10/04/review-macbeth

5/5!



> While the atmosphere of Scotland in the middle ages is well created and the use light and sound wonderfully enhanced for the smouldering landscapes, the movie is centered on the powerful performances from Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard. Both seemed born to play these parts. Fassbender is particular gives some agonized deliveries for Macbeth's tortured moments, bringing the language alive.



http://www.digitaljournal.com/a-and...der-is-electrifying-in-macbeth/article/445629


----------



## miss clare

I don't think Michael made a joke about Ashton Kutcher.  I think he told the truth, but people took it as a joke because that movie was just bad.  I remember an interview where Michael said he watched Orson Wells' portrayal of Rochester, and he even mimicked the over-the-top way Wells was shouting Jane's name.  Yet, nobody thought that was a joke.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> This makes me lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S06fEL-81Gg




http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/steve-jobs-cast-studio-changes-829317:whistle:


> ssbender meanwhile had a refreshing perspective on the fact that he was joining a movie that Leonardo DiCaprio and Christian Bale had both been attached to before him, saying he wasn't concerned about the fact that other actors had been publicly considered for the role.
> 
> "No, I mean that sort of thing happens all the time. *One is used to that," he said. "It would be really sort of egotistical to think that you're a one-off choice. Generally there are going to be three or four different choices at least that directors and producers are thinking about. So it's just the nature of the game."*
> 
> In terms of what did draw him to the project, Fassbender said it was Sorkin's script and Boyle as the director. In fact, the actor relied on what Sorkin wrote in preparing to play the Apple co-founder.
> 
> "Everything was in the script," Fassbender told THR. "This wasn't a biopic; this was a dramatization. All the clothes and story and elements of the character, they weren't all in the script, but I had enough to work with there."
> 
> Apart from that, to prepare, Fassbender said he "would just watch anything I could get my hands on on YouTube with Steve in it  from interviews to seminars to speeches."



I like these two bits:



> At the center of this business is, of course, Michael Fassbender, whos somehow hardly convincing in an immediate sense, physically or vocally  a smidge too handsome and too muscular for a developer (sorry, guys!), always too pointed in that nay-sul accent covering the Irish brogue  but fully compelling in a materialization of Jobs ego and anxiety. Where he understands Jobs best is building a figure who can be detected even during the rare occasion when his face isnt onscreen. His tics and behavioral patterns become so embedded that the man earns a certain omnipotence  the sort of presence thats exactly right for someone who is always thought of, feared, and seen as someone who should be pleased.





> Consider it all the more satisfying, then, that the very last stretch redeems the heart of Boyle and Sorkins vision. The glances between father and daughter as he goes on the stage and greets that unseen mass  a cathartic moment weve already been robbed of twice over  could very well read as hackneyed on the page, but Boyle and Küchler frame and light the moment to give both figures an equal visual footing, saving its final seconds for his final act of selflessness  one mans concession, even sacrifice of domineering presence. These people have finally stopped talking, the well-worn points of argument silenced in favor of a rapturous response. Even when taken with admiration more than love, this closing note does much to summarize, burgeon, and solidify the uniqueness of a collective achievement.



@JAMNPP: Kate Winslet be all, "*******, that jawline. **** him with that jawline." #nyff #stevejobs #fassbender http://twitter.com/JAMNPP/status/650513658469089281/photo/1


----------



## gingerglory

Doing press today. No Sunday for Fassy.


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I don't think Michael made a joke about Ashton Kutcher.  I think he told the truth, but people took it as a joke because that movie was just bad.  I remember an interview where Michael said he watched Orson Wells' portrayal of Rochester, and he even mimicked the over-the-top way Wells was shouting Jane's name.  Yet, nobody thought that was a joke.



He said that he studied him and started to laugh. And everybody started to laugh for obvious reasons: Jobs (2013) flopped and Kutcher got a Razzie nod for his performance. Like some here have said, Michael was making a joke, which is something he often does. 

I personally didn't like it because I think it was very unnecessary and disrespectful to his colleague. And to someone who does not know Michael, this might sound like a jerk or arrogant comment. And with many websites talking about it today, I don't know how the audience wil receive this. He didn't need this kind of buzz a few days before his film's release.


----------



## Lou9

It was definitely a joke.

But I think the basis of it is the flack he and this film is getting because he doesn't look like Jobs. Kutcher basically played Jobs only because he looked like him. Michael was mocking himself for not looking like Jobs, as well as those who keep talking about it, not Kutcher's performance. Obviously it hasn't been taken that way by some, but the Twitter reaction from those in the audience was amusement, not "OOOH, SHADE!" One person called it a truthbomb.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Meh...at least he's not PR'd and politically correct like some actors.

I see no lie in what he said about Kutcher. Might inspire the guy to go work on his craft.


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, I couldn't be more wrong. Michael joked but not about Kutcher's performance, he was talking about ressembling Jobs so he mentioned Ashton, who looked a lot like Steve. I apologize for that


----------



## Lou9

At an AMPAS screening today:

Looking like an angel here, but I want to know what he said to get that look from Kate!





















That smirk, those shoulders, that waist, that bulge. 





Cute Access Hollywood red carpet interview.


----------



## gingerglory

Today's casual look is way much better than yesterday's. 

Yesterday's brown pants were horrendous, lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Adorable! Michael with the best actress in business for him


----------



## miss clare

bhb2014 said:


> He said that he studied him and started to laugh. And everybody started to laugh for obvious reasons: Jobs (2013) flopped and Kutcher got a Razzie nod for his performance. Like some here have said, Michael was making a joke, which is something he often does.
> 
> I personally didn't like it because I think it was very unnecessary and disrespectful to his colleague. And to someone who does not know Michael, this might sound like a jerk or arrogant comment. And with many websites talking about it today, I don't know how the audience wil receive this. He didn't need this kind of buzz a few days before his film's release.


Michael did not laugh. He said he studied Ashton Kutcher, and he shrugged his shoulders, but people started laughing and clapping, so he smiled.  I still think he did not intend to make a joke,but the Ashton Kutcher film was really really bad, and Ashton Kutcher was also bad, that Michael's statement ended up as a joke.  Again, how come people didn't laugh or found it funny when he mimicked Orson Wells as Rochester calling Jane's name?  Because no matter how over-acting that scene seemed, Orson Wells was still a very good actor.


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> Michael did not laugh. He said he studied Ashton Kutcher, and he shrugged his shoulders, but people started laughing and clapping, so he smiled.  I still think he did not intend to make a joke,but the Ashton Kutcher film was really really bad, and Ashton Kutcher was also bad, that Michael's statement ended up as a joke.  Again, how come people didn't laugh or found it funny when he mimicked Orson Wells as Rochester calling Jane's name?  Because no matter how over-acting that scene seemed, Orson Wells was still a very good actor.



Forget about everything I said, please. I completely misquoted him and I feel bad for it. He was joking indeed but about the fact that he didn't look like Jobs at all and Kutcher did. That's why he "studied" him  So sorry for that, my bad. A guy at the audience had asked about ressembling characters and I, stupidly, didn't rewind the video to this part.


----------



## bhb2014

Funny coincidence? Macbeth and Jobs have the same rating on RT! 89% but average for Jobs is 7.7, while for Macbeth is 7.5.

http://www.slantmagazine.com/film/review/steve-jobs

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/macbeth_2015

On MC, critics are slightly better for Macbeth, 85 against 84, probably because it has 12 positive reviews and Jobs has an average one.

http://www.metacritic.com/movie/macbeth-2015

http://www.metacritic.com/movie/steve-jobs


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is coming for it! 

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> It was definitely a joke.
> 
> But I think the basis of it is the flack he and this film is getting because he doesn't look like Jobs. Kutcher basically played Jobs only because he looked like him. Michael was mocking himself for not looking like Jobs, as well as those who keep talking about it, not Kutcher's performance. Obviously it hasn't been taken that way by some, but the Twitter reaction from those in the audience was amusement, not "OOOH, SHADE!" *One person called it a truthbomb*.


Yes,he was mocking himself.

@nigelmfs: Witnessing this made my week. Ballsy move. -- Michael Fassbender says of Steve Jobs role: 'I studied Ashton Kutcher' http://gu.com/p/4dxma/stw
@katerbland: "I studied Ashton Kutcher." Michael Fassbender just issuing truth bombs at the STEVE JOBS press conference. #NYFF



gingerglory said:


> Today's casual look is way much better than yesterday's.
> 
> Yesterday's brown pants were horrendous, lol.


 It's better,he looks pretty good.


----------



## BagBerry13

Morgane said:


> Great to read this  No,it's not Academy material.. above considering the overall use of accents.
> 
> I'm reading many positive tweets,but also people complaining about the mumbled delivery. I already knew it... It's a choice probably not helped by the sound mix.
> Camilla Long obviously didn't like it..
> 
> @camillalong: And I thought Macbeth was APPALLING. Empty, wanky, long, boring, badly acted, both leads way out of their depth http://thetim.es/1j7q3Uh
> 
> 
> @KelleyCostigan: Still ruminating over the Macbeth I've just seen, but I can say this: Michael Fassbender climbing out of a lake beats Colin Firth as Darcy..
> 
> @SeanB102: Today I saw 'Macbeth' starring Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard, Both are great. Shot good, but can't understand the dialogue. 7/10
> 
> @belfastfilmblog: The new MACBETH is fantastic, Fassbender's an animal.
> 
> Kermode review:
> 
> It's what I thought too,reading some reviews.
> 
> Some comments in The Guardian comment section are interesting:



Most of those reviews complaining about it not being the real deal are probably one of those Shakespeare purists. It's like with those film adaptations of books. Most people always complain that it's worse than the original. Calling it inauthentic because it has a different angle or didn't fulfill your expectations is stupid. It's an interpretation. No one claimed they're sticking to the original. And the PTSD is one angle. It's not like we could ask Shakespeare what he wanted to tell with that but everyone claims to know exactly what he wanted to say with his plays.
My boss for example (privately schooled, stiff upper lip) said it shouldn't even be played with a Scottish accent because the king of Scotland was actually also the king of England and therefore should have an English accent. There are tenthousand ways to see it and this is one of it. That's why I give a crap about reviews. It's one person's point of view.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3148556


View attachment 3148557


View attachment 3148558


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth had a strong opening in UK! 



> Also for StudioCanal, Macbeth charted fourth with a solid, if unspectacular, $1.13m (£746,642) debut from its 399 sites.
> 
> The good weather this weekend might have impacted it, but Macbeth will hope to draw in the crowds midweek due to its older-skewing audience.



http://www.screendaily.com/news/the...le=LATEST-FILM-NEWS-HEADLINES&contentID=42422


----------



## Lou9

It would be quite amusing if both Kate and Marion were nominated for Best Supporting Actress (Marion is a huge long shot, I know). Michael has made such grand pronouncements about both of them. "They are both the best!"


----------



## bhb2014

I have no doubts Michael admires both actresses but he said Marion was the best because he was promoting Macbeth. Then the same for Kate. Soon he'll say another co-star is the best in business too, it's part of the promotion 

Supporting actress is kinda weak, only three locks so far: Winslet, Mara and AV. But Marion is busy with two films right now and Harvey has no interest in campaigning for Macbeth. This time I don't think she'll make it, which is a shame due to her amazing reviews by critics and the audience. Maybe next year with her film with Brad Pitt!


----------



## mchris55

It would be my dream for both of them to get nominated. I also think it would be good for MF professionally. So many of his contemporaries prefer to work with younger, less established actresses for whatever reason. I think it sets a good precedent for him that he just wants good work from people who can do the job.

I don't think the supporting actress field has fully revealed itself yet.


----------



## bhb2014

I would love to see it happening for four reasons:

1. I love both and their performances seem to be amazing.
2. Marion and Kate are friends in real life and almost share the same birth date =)
3. Michael loved working with them.
4. It would be fun to see who Michael would vote for and journalists would definitely ask him that 

At this point, I really think those three names I mentioned are locks. Anything can happen of course, we're only in early October.


----------



## Lou9

Once upon a time, Michael said something about only traveling with 3 pairs of pants.

So the brown ones make a reappearance at the SAG Macbeth showing, along with one of his beloved leather jackets.


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth Q&A in NY. Oh no those trousers... 

https://instagram.com/p/8drAOgpe3xQEzXGlkrnp6_cW47Ent5Kr6pBNo0

EDIT: sorry, I only saw the previous post now.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Once upon a time, Michael said something about only traveling with 3 pairs of pants.
> 
> So the brown ones make a reappearance at the SAG Macbeth showing, along with one of his beloved leather jackets.



lol, they never die...


----------



## gingerglory

So Michael Phoned Bale. 



> Before Michael Fassbender was brought on board by director Danny Boyle to take the lead inSteve Jobs, Christian Bale was set to step into the late Apple founder&#8217;s iconic sneakers.
> 
> Fassbender himself has suggested that Bale, who exited the project in November, would have been a great fit for the role.
> 
> &#8220;I thought to myself: Christian Bale is perfect, why isn&#8217;t he doing it?&#8221; the actor told The Hollywood Reporter while promoting the film in London. &#8220;I actually called him up and told him that myself.&#8221;
> 
> While Fassbender admitted that he &#8220;doesn&#8217;t look anything like&#8221; Jobs, he doesn&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s detrimental to the film, which had its world premiere in Telluride to positive reviews.
> 
> &#8220;I think audiences accept things when you lay them out for them,&#8221; he said. &#8220;So you see at the beginning of the film that I don&#8217;t look anything like him, so you go: ok, he doesn&#8217;t look anything like him, we can get over that now and watch the movie. Biopics can be very much about impersonation, and that kind of overtakes the story at times.&#8221;
> 
> But when it came to the film&#8217;s third act, set before the iMac launch in 1998, Fassbender said that he was keen to go further and don Jobs&#8217; iconic turtleneck.
> 
> &#8220;I wouldn&#8217;t say that I look like him, but there was more of a similarity there,&#8221; he said. &#8220;So it kind of creeps up on the audience.&#8221;



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-fassbender-christian-bale-jobs-829360

I wonder what Bale told him and why exactly he turned down the role?


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> So Michael Phoned Bale.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-fassbender-christian-bale-jobs-829360
> 
> I wonder what Bale told him and why exactly he turned down the role?



That's exactly what I want to know. Whatever Bale said didn't scare Michael away, but I would love it know what it was. There is a lot of speculation it had something to do with Jobs' widow, who is once again making noise about the film.


----------



## bhb2014

> With Michelle at SAG screening of Macbeth, followed by conversation with Michael Fassbender, who kicks *** as ptsd tormented king. I loved him as Steve Jobs, and I adore his performance of Macbeth.



https://instagram.com/p/8duT3KA6yr


----------



## bhb2014

Michael's style: the brown pants, the black leather jacket and the shoes.

Source


----------



## Lou9

He got Kate a damn pressure cooker!

He said he did his research (which probably involved asking Papa Fass). As Kate said herself, Michael is "a good boy."


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> He got Kate a damn pressure cooker!
> 
> He said he did his research (which probably involved asking Papa Fass). As Kate said herself, Michael is "a good boy."



A man of his word lol. This is lovely. Those two just adorable. so glad that they bond so well.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael and Kate make a hell of a team on their campaign  I hope it helps selling the film!

More pics with fans at the Q&A today.

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/651100871665807360


----------



## bhb2014

With Rogen 

https://instagram.com/p/8duKRVhLPg


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> He got Kate a damn pressure cooker!
> 
> He said he did his research (which probably involved asking Papa Fass). As Kate said herself, Michael is "a good boy."



Aw, that's sweet. She seemed really happy about it also!!


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> So Michael Phoned Bale.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-fassbender-christian-bale-jobs-829360
> 
> I wonder what Bale told him and why exactly he turned down the role?



If I remember correctly, the official response was that Bale couldn't connect with the character enough to do it justice. I think the Hollywood Reporter had that story. I wouldn't be surprised if Mrs. Jobs had something to do with it also, because I remember that story as well.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> If I remember correctly, the official response was that Bale couldn't connect with the character enough to do it justice. I think the Hollywood Reporter had that story. I wouldn't be surprised if Mrs. Jobs had something to do with it also, because I remember that story as well.



Yes, it was this.



> Sources say Bale, after much deliberation and conflicting feelings, came to the conclusion he was not right for the part and decided to withdraw.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/christian-bale-exits-steve-jobs-745784

Jobs wife refused to have any connection with the film, for obvious reasons.



> The report describes the objections of Powell Jobs and others to the new movie and several others as depicting Jobs as "cruel and inhumane" with scripts and stories that "play down his accomplishments" in preference for entertainment over accuracy.



http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/05/laurene-powell-jobs-film-objections


----------



## bhb2014

More pics in NY today.

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/651134219725307904


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jobs just got a _massive_ push on Australian network TV this morning. Lucky for me I run my business from home so was able to catch it. HUGE push - a full 10minute ramp-up segment with interviews with Kate and Michael and Seth Rogen.  They told the story about the table read with Michael showing up with no script and just knowing it, etc


----------



## bhb2014

Awesome! The film needs a good promotion overseas because I honestly think the biggest and most important revenue will come from US.

Michael is bizarre, I don't know how he can memorize so many lines LOL


----------



## mollie12

...


----------



## Lou9

I don't give a crap whether he dates her or not, but I just have to laugh.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> I don't give a crap whether he dates her or not, but I just have to laugh.



Quite.  Mainly funny because of all the bizarro justifications for why she's been spotted with him.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Quite.  Mainly funny because of all the bizarro justifications for why she's been spotted with him.



I think my favorite one is that Alicia and Harvey are blackmailing him.  Yes, BLACK.MAIL. 

FWIW, here's Lainey's take....



> A couple of weeks ago, US Weekly reported that Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender broke up. I wrote about how I wasnt sure about how legit that was at the time  click here for a refresher. Alicia showed up at the Steve Jobs premiere on Saturday. Shes not in Steve Jobs. So she was there to support her boyfriend, even though there were no photos of them together, at least not that Ive seen yet. The point is they were making a point. And the point is that they havent split.
> 
> I believe this. Because, as previously noted, Im not sure how splitting or not splitting amounts to much of a professional strategy here. Shes the new one to watch, independent of her relationship, and he has enough studio support and iSupport behind him to get to the Oscars without anyone giving a sh-t about his romantic status.



http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...t-Steve-Jobs-premiere/40825?celebrityId=20922


----------



## Allie28

Pics of Michael and Alicia leaving their hotel in NY.  (They're wearing the same clothes in the airport pic)

http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/search.a...3&search.rbase=SP_TEMP&search.tabId=editorial


----------



## Lou9

Allie28 said:


> FWIW, here's Lainey's take....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...t-Steve-Jobs-premiere/40825?celebrityId=20922



I don't care for Lainey, but... Yeah, basically.


----------



## Allie28

Loving all the great reviews Michael's getting for both Jobs and Macbeth!


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> I don't care for Lainey, but... Yeah, basically.



Yeah, I'm not a big fan of hers either and she gets snarky on Michael but I agreed with her quote this time.


----------



## Lou9

I do wonder where he's going. I hope he isn't skipping out on The Tonight Show on Thursday.

Anyway, my focus in still on Steve Jobs and Macbeth.


----------



## mollie12

Allie28 said:


> Pics of Michael and Alicia leaving their hotel in NY.  (They're wearing the same clothes in the airport pic)
> 
> http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/search.a...3&search.rbase=SP_TEMP&search.tabId=editorial



Michael stays in the same hotel (The Crosby) pretty much every time he's in NYC.  When paps know he has an event/premiere in the city, they camp out in front of the hotel knowing it's likely they'll get a good shot.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> *I do wonder where he's going.* I hope he isn't skipping out on The Tonight Show on Thursday.
> 
> Anyway, my focus in still on Steve Jobs and Macbeth.



I wonder if there's an Academy screening of Jobs in LA?


----------



## bhb2014

EDIT: Now that I saw those leaving the hotel (published by a weird website but OK). So now I believe they did lie about their split and used his premiere to announce they were still a couple. Still bizarre to see him playing the Hollywood game and lying to his fans because of awards season and his need to be on the spotlight along with his PR girlfriend...but I get it, both are thirsty and campaigning hard, it's life.

http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/search.a...3&search.rbase=SP_TEMP&search.tabId=editorial

PS: isn't she shooting Bourne anytime soon? LOL Why following him everywhere, is she desperate because Danish Girl reviews are average? And whythe crap face AV and Michael? I know you don't like each other but try harder, ice couple needs to change for awards season.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of hers either and she gets snarky on Michael but I agreed with her quote this time.



Yep, pretty much of it.


----------



## bhb2014

I mean, I thought they would look like a happy couple after their huge plant over US Magazine. I hope they are preparing better staged PDAs in LA, seriously. These crap faces...


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> I wonder if there's an Academy screening of Jobs in LA?



Good call. Probably SAG, too, if that's the destination. I think the HFPA has already seen it.

Seth Rogan is on The Daily Show tonight. I do wish Michael was doing the show, but I don't think Noah is much of an interviewer yet, so Michael is probably better off since one-on-one interviews aren't his forte.


----------



## FassbenderLover

And they still don't look happy. How can a couple that's "so in love" look so miserable? But of course some are gonna say they don't have to have smiles on their faces all the time. Yet the majority of the time they look like they don't want to be with each other but hey, I don't know the "happy" couple like that


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> I do wonder where he's going. I hope he isn't skipping out on The Tonight Show on Thursday.
> 
> Anyway, my focus in still on Steve Jobs and Macbeth.



Me too, maybe there is another show he needs to be on in LA? If I remember correctly, he is never on any LA based shows before, right? Or there will be Jobs and Macbeth screenings in LA? If he files back to NY in two days, he's a super flying man (I made it up, hope it makes sense.)

Never really care about who he's dating or not dating. Even more don't give a crap about "drama" on the internet. Excited about Jobs and Macbeth and how the future of them unfold.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> And they still don't look happy. How can a couple that's "so in love" look so miserable? But of course some are gonna say they don't have to have smiles on their faces all the time. Yet the majority of the time they look like they don't want to be with each other but hey, I don't know the "happy" couple like that



They were never happy, they were always fake, since their first staged pics in December. Only blind people to believe they are a real couple...I mean, I'm sure he hooked up with her on set because he probably planned that when he accepted doing TLBO. He dates co-stars, fine. But since then they've been playing with the press and fans on social media, a normal couple wouldn't do that by any means. 

This last plant on US Mag was their biggest act and their biggest prove of how fake they are: nobody ever cared about them, they lie to their fans and the media to get attention (and it worked A LOT, even in here) and wait for Steve Jobs first screenings to confirm their PR move. Well done. But Ice Couple needs to look better than this and I'm serious. They couldn't have made an agreement or something? LOL


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> Me too, maybe there is another show he needs to be on in LA? If I remember correctly, he is never on any LA based shows before, right? Or there will be Jobs and Macbeth screenings in LA? If he files back to NY in two days, he's a super flying man (I made it up, hope it makes sense.)
> 
> Never really care about who he's dating or not dating. Even more don't give a crap about "drama". Excited about Jobs and Macbeth and how the future of them unfold.



There aren't many LA based shows left, unless he's going on Ellen (which would be AMAZING). 

We don't actually know where he's going. The Tumblr account that originally posted the pic made the mistaken assumption that Fallon is taped in LA, which it isn't. He is still listed on Fallon's website for Thursday.


----------



## sweetpatootie

Allie28 said:


> Loving all the great reviews Michael's getting for both Jobs and Macbeth!


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs fell a bit on RT after a few average reviews but it's still high. 7.5/10 on RT and 80 on MC. Macbeth has the same rating on RT and 84 on MC.

Michael might grab a few winnings on Critics Lists by the end of the year after these two great performances


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Me too, maybe there is another show he needs to be on in LA? If I remember correctly, he is never on any LA based shows before, right? Or there will be Jobs and Macbeth screenings in LA? If he files back to NY in two days, he's a super flying man (I made it up, hope it makes sense.)



I think there must be screenings or some other work events because like you said he flies back to NY in 2 days.  I love Jimmy Fallon!  I watch him every night.  I hope he has Michael do a funny skit or play a game with him.  Those are hilarious!


----------



## sweetpatootie

gingerglory said:


> Never really care about who he's dating or not dating. Even more don't give a crap about "drama" on the internet. Excited about Jobs and Macbeth and how the future of them unfold.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> There aren't many LA based shows left, unless he's going on Ellen *(which would be AMAZING)*.
> 
> We don't actually know where he's going. The Tumblr account that originally posted the pic made the mistaken assumption that Fallon is taped in LA, which it isn't. He is still listed on Fallon's website for Thursday.



That would be so cool!!

Yeah, I went back to check it, you are right. I read it in a hurry. Then still hope he can make Fallon because I doubt he will have another time flying back to NY to promote Jobs once he goes back to London, starting AC again and there is LFF on 18th.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> He got Kate a damn pressure cooker!
> 
> He said he did his research (which probably involved asking Papa Fass). As Kate said herself, Michael is "a good boy."


 This is very cute and very sad,when you think that many people have  a completely distorted  opinion about him (LA,etc..)



Allie28 said:


> *I think my favorite one is that Alicia and Harvey are blackmailing him.  Yes, BLACK.MAIL.*
> 
> FWIW, here's Lainey's take....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...t-Steve-Jobs-premiere/40825?celebrityId=20922



 Apparently he's also forcing him to spend his private time with a PR girlfriend... I didn't know that PR relationships and showmances worked  in this way..  But above all... Why? :wondering 
Lainey said the same things about the US mag story. Everything she says is pretty obvious too..

If they were holding hands and smiling for the paps,I'm pretty sure that they'd have been accused of being fake.. It's impossible to  please everyone.. evidently.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jimmy Kimmel also films in LA. So does James Corden.


----------



## Lou9

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jimmy Kimmel also films in LA. So does James Corden.



He's not scheduled for Kimmel over the next couple of days.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I think there must be screenings or some other work events because like you said he flies back to NY in 2 days.  I love Jimmy Fallon!  I watch him every night.  I hope he has Michael do a funny skit or play a game with him.  Those are hilarious!



The other day, Lou9 and I were talking about having him do lip sync battle!! Can you imagine what that would be like?!


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jimmy Kimmel also films in LA. So does James Corden.



Fallon films in LA too then? Michale is attending him only or others too?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> Fallon films in LA too then? Michale is attending him only or others too?



No, Jimmy Fallon films from NYC


----------



## sweetpatootie

I'm probably in the minority here but I don't really enjoy his appearance on talk shows. This is my personal opinion - I get the impression Michael is actually quite shy and not always very comfortable on those shows. He's not a born storyteller or bon vivant. He's not loquacious or "talk show charming" like Tom Hiddleston or Benedict Cumberbatch, his contemporaries. He's perfectly affable, nice and charming but I get the sense he's doing these show because he's contracted to do promotion but it wouldn't be his first choice. The best interviews I've seen him do are one-on-ones or group/duo interviews (with James McAvoy, Charlize Theron, etc.)  Of course, I love any chance to see him on my small screen but I always get a little nervous that it won't go well.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> If they were holding hands and smiling for the paps,I'm pretty sure that they'd have been accused of being fake.



Yep.  And Alicia would be accused of looking smug and calling her friends to play paparazzi and post these all over instagram.  They can't win.  If they showed up holding hands and smiling on the RC, of course that would show what a fake, PR couple they are!  

They're best off ignoring all of us and doing whatever they damn well please.

At least the "mystery" with the "You're kidding right?" quote has been solved.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> The other day, Lou9 and I were talking about having him do lip sync battle!! Can you imagine what that would be like?!



One word:  AWESOME!


----------



## sweetpatootie

Having said that, I did really enjoy a TV talk show he did in Ireland where he sang a Beatles song so it'd be awesome if he sang or did the lip sync battle on Fallon - something fun!


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, Jimmy Fallon films from NYC



So why is he heading to LA? Special screenings for his campaign? And then coming back to London for LFF? Or is he schedules to other talk shows?


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> Having said that, I did really enjoy a TV talk show he did in Ireland where he sang a Beatles song so it'd be awesome if he sang or did the lip sync battle on Fallon - something fun!



OMG, don't say that! I loved him singing Beatles but he sang terribly LOL You mean this one right? Lip Sync is fine, he won't have to use his voice at least haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUjJ2s-E-i0


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> So why is he heading to LA? Special screenings for his campaign? And then coming back to London for LFF? Or is he schedules to other talk shows?



If he's going for the Oscar, this is part of it.  Pretty standard. And they often do screenings with chat after to network the film and actors. A lot of Academy voters don't see all the movies nominated so the screenings can be a prompt for them to watch it. Increases chances of a nom for all involved.


----------



## Lou9

One-on-one interviews are not his strong suit. He's better when he does interviews with a costar he's comfortable with - James McAvoy, for instance, or Kate Winslet for this film. Or his beloved Steve McQueen.

But he has been cute with Fallon, talking about his metal "band" and such, and when he was on Colbert with the band from Frank. It's better with an interviewer with a lot of personality. I think playing a game would bring out a fun side in him, too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lou9 said:


> One-on-one interviews are not his strong suit. He's better when he does interviews with a costar he's comfortable with - James McAvoy, for instance, or Kate Winslet for this film. Or his beloved Steve McQueen.
> 
> But he has been cute with Fallon, talking about his metal "band" and such, and when he was on Colbert with the band from Frank. It's better with an interviewer with a lot of personality. I think playing a game would bring out a fun side in him, too.



I think he and James Corden would be a gangbusters interview. James took over from Craig Ferguson and is just as hilarious.


----------



## Allie28

sweetpatootie said:


> I'm probably in the minority here but I don't really enjoy his appearance on talk shows. This is my personal opinion - I get the impression Michael is actually quite shy and not always very comfortable on those shows. He's not a born storyteller or bon vivant. He's not loquacious or "talk show charming" like Tom Hiddleston or Benedict Cumberbatch, his contemporaries. He's perfectly affable, nice and charming but I get the sense he's doing these show because he's contracted to do promotion but it wouldn't be his first choice. The best interviews I've seen him do are one-on-ones or group/duo interviews (with James McAvoy, Charlize Theron, etc.)  Of course, I love any chance to see him on my small screen but I always get a little nervous that it won't go well.



I've always felt the promotional side of his career is his least favorite.  He'd rather be filming than promoting any day. I bet he's a hoot and a half in private settings...but on a talk show, you're performing and you're playing the role of pitch man or salesman.  Not always a comfortable setting although I think Jimmy Fallon is really good at putting guests at ease and making it as fun as possible.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If he's going for the Oscar, this is part of it.  Pretty standard. And they often do screenings with chat after to network the film and actors. A lot of Academy voters don't see all the movies nominated so the screenings can be a prompt for them to watch it. Increases chances of a nom for all involved.



IF? He is going for it since he accepted doing Steve Jobs  Thanks for the info! That's what I imagined. He'll probably go for a few screenings, basic campaign, and then go back to NY to shoot Fallon on Thrusday.


----------



## Lou9

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think he and James Corden would be a gangbusters interview. James took over from Craig Ferguson and is just as hilarious.



I have to admit that Corden isn't my thing. Ferguson's show was just so different and off the wall, but Corden feels like he's trying too hard to make every segment of his show a viral video. He's a British "lad" and that doesn't do anything for me.

But to each their own.


----------



## gingerglory

sweetpatootie said:


> I'm probably in the minority here but I don't really enjoy his appearance on talk shows. This is my personal opinion - I get the impression Michael is actually quite shy and not always very comfortable on those shows. He's not a born storyteller or bon vivant. He's not loquacious or "talk show charming" like Tom Hiddleston or Benedict Cumberbatch, his contemporaries. He's perfectly affable, nice and charming but I get the sense he's doing these show because he's contracted to do promotion but it wouldn't be his first choice. The best interviews I've seen him do are one-on-ones or group/duo interviews (with James McAvoy, Charlize Theron, etc.)  Of course, I love any chance to see him on my small screen but I always get a little nervous that it won't go well.



I get what you saying. Those short segment type of talk shows aren't his strongest. What I really like is he on Charlie Rose. I enjoy when he has a chance to talk in depth and the host asks right questions. The previous three times are just wonderful. Hope he recorded Rose again this time while he was in NY.


----------



## sweetpatootie

Lou9 said:


> One-on-one interviews are not his strong suit. He's better when he does interviews with a costar he's comfortable with - James McAvoy, for instance, or Kate Winslet for this film. Or his beloved Steve McQueen.
> 
> But he has been cute with Fallon, talking about his metal "band" and such, and when he was on Colbert with the band from Frank. It's better with an interviewer with a lot of personality. I think playing a game would bring out a fun side in him, too.



The one-on-ones I'm referring to are a few I came across on youtube - one of which was with Anne Thompson. Not on broadcast TV but in kind of an informal setting with a journalist.

Yeah, I enjoyed the one he did with Fallon. On the other hand I cringed at the one he did on The View. And I felt a little uncomfortable with the ones on Letterman - they never really seemed to click.


----------



## sweetpatootie

gingerglory said:


> I get what you saying. Those short segment type of talk shows aren't his strongest. What I really like is he on Charlie Rose. I enjoy when he has a chance to talk in depth and the host asks right questions. The previous three times are just wonderful. Hope he recorded Rose again this time while he was in NY.



Yes, this!


----------



## gingerglory

sweetpatootie said:


> The one-on-ones I'm referring to are a few I came across on youtube -* one of which was with Anne Thompson*. .



I forgot to mention Thompson. Yes, if he is really heading to LA today. Hope Anne could interview him this time or do another DP30 interview.

Btw, Thompson predicts Michael win. ehehehe.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Yep.  And Alicia would be accused of looking smug and calling her friends to play paparazzi and post these all over instagram.  They can't win. If they showed up holding hands and smiling on the RC, of course that would show what a fake, PR couple they are!
> *
> They're best off ignoring all of us and doing whatever they damn well please.*
> 
> At least the "mystery" with the "You're kidding right?" quote has been solved.


Yes,I completely agree.  And it's actually what they've always done.



sweetpatootie said:


> Having said that, I did really enjoy a TV talk show he did in Ireland where he sang a Beatles song so it'd be awesome if he sang or did the lip sync battle on Fallon - something fun!


Yes! http://youtube.com/watch?v=fUjJ2s-E-i0



Allie28 said:


> I've always felt the promotional side of his career is his least favorite.  He'd rather be filming than promoting any day. I bet he's a hoot and a half in private settings...but on a talk show, you're performing and you're playing the role of pitch man or salesman.  Not always a comfortable setting although I think Jimmy Fallon is really good at putting guests at ease and making it as fun as possible.


I agree.And yes,he's better when he's not alone. If we're talking about Michael and Steve... this is one of my favorite interviews..
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ci9aCESJXUQ


----------



## sweetpatootie

When Michael CROONS, he actually has a really decent voice. Singing "Summer Wind"

Starts at around the 1:01 mark:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=kpBkpYUV8Pw


----------



## gingerglory

So apparently he did the SAG screening and recorded Fallon right after and headed to the airport. That's some very tight schedule.

Throw True Confessions with Seth Rogen and Steve Wozniak in here. ehehehe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG2627ZyLlQ


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> So apparently he did the SAG screening and recorded Fallon right after and headed to the airport. That's some very tight schedule.



I just saw that (at least he saw Hugh again). 

Back to work on AC, I assume. We'll see him again at LFF.


----------



## bhb2014

New reviews for Jobs.

B from EW, with a few issues on the script.

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/10/05...jobs-ew-review

Negative from Business Insider.

http://www.businessinsider.com/steve...review-2015-10


----------



## bhb2014

So Michael has already taped Fallon? So no LA but London? Interesting. Man was quick


----------



## bhb2014

This is weird though. They never split but kept a distance at the premiere? Vikassy is the messiest PR couple that Hollywood has ever seen 



> Michael and Alicia made sure to keep a distance from each other during the event, but their appearance at the event has made us question if a reunion is on the cards.
> 
> The pair broke up in September after they met on the set of The Lights Between Oceans nine months previously.



http://www.evoke.ie/showbiz/michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander-back-together


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> EDIT: Now that I saw those leaving the hotel (published by a weird website but OK). So now I believe they did lie about their split and used his premiere to announce they were still a couple. Still bizarre to see him playing the Hollywood game and lying to his fans because of awards season and his need to be on the spotlight along with his PR girlfriend...but I get it, both are thirsty and campaigning hard, it's life.



I just want to point out that Us Weekly is definitely not the outlet a publicist would hit up to "plant" a breakup story. They'd go to People for that. Gossip mags like Us Weekly can get the scoop on something if they have the pics, but that's about it. Publicists will also use Gossip Cop to deny any stories that the rags print. In this case, someone from Vikander's camp clearly did that.

There's no need for this MICHAEL LIED TO US nonsense. It appears that he and Vikander are a couple and have been for some time. They certainly aren't conducting themselves like a PR couple (see Cuoco/Cavill for that). They're not even conducting themselves like people in love who are being slightly opportunistic about their relationship (see FKA Twigs/Pattinson for that). By Hollywood standards, they've been incredibly low key about the whole thing.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> So apparently he did the SAG screening and recorded Fallon right after and headed to the airport. That's some very tight schedule.



Yep.  This gal was at the taping.  Hmm...if Hugh Jackman was there too I bet they did do something fun!

http://iconosquare.com/p/1089397993519277674_2948928


----------



## sweetpatootie

Allie28 said:


> Yep.  This gal was at the taping.  Hmm...if Hugh Jackman was there too I bet they did do something fun!
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1089397993519277674_2948928



Hugh has been known to sing. Michael sings a little. Hmm. A battle perhaps? :giggles:


----------



## sweetpatootie

ScorpionDoom said:


> I just want to point out that Us Weekly is definitely not the outlet a publicist would hit up to "plant" a breakup story. They'd go to People for that. Gossip mags like Us Weekly can get the scoop on something if they have the pics, but that's about it. Publicists will also use Gossip Cop to deny any stories that the rags print. In this case, someone from Vikander's camp clearly did that.
> 
> There's no need for this MICHAEL LIED TO US nonsense. It appears that he and Vikander are a couple and have been for some time. They certainly aren't conducting themselves like a PR couple (see Cuoco/Cavill for that). They're not even conducting themselves like people in love who are being slightly opportunistic about their relationship (see FKA Twigs/Pattinson for that). By Hollywood standards, they've been incredibly low key about the whole thing.



You are a voice of reason. Thank you.


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> I just want to point out that Us Weekly is definitely not the outlet a publicist would hit up to "plant" a breakup story. They'd go to People for that. Gossip mags like Us Weekly can get the scoop on something if they have the pics, but that's about it. Publicists will also use Gossip Cop to deny any stories that the rags print. In this case, someone from Vikander's camp clearly did that.
> 
> There's no need for this MICHAEL LIED TO US nonsense. It appears that he and Vikander are a couple and have been for some time. They certainly aren't conducting themselves like a PR couple (see Cuoco/Cavill for that). They're not even conducting themselves like people in love who are being slightly opportunistic about their relationship (see FKA Twigs/Pattinson for that). By Hollywood standards, they've been incredibly low key about the whole thing.



Not true. Many couples use US Mag to announce splits. They're not Star Mag. So much that when split rumors surfaced on Star Mag about Michael and AV, nobody listened or cared about it. Even so, she went to Gossip Cop to deny it. And even did a pap stroll in London to see if it would get media attention LOL it did, on JJ, one week before Venice and one day after AC first pic was released. Coincidences...

US Mag is more reliable than Star Mag, not a coincidence that websites all around the world published the story. I saw articles in US, UK, France, Spain, Ireland, Australia, Brazil...it spread everywhere. That was their last attempt to call media attention before awards season and it worked prefectly well. Then they just waited for two weeks, until his Jobs screening in NY, to prove they were still together and never split. 

And FYI, AV went to GossipCop to deny this a few hours after they planted the lie but people trust that crap website so much that ANYBODY read it. Until Saturday, they were still over and you know it. 

LOL low key couple? A couple who has been doing staged PDAs since they got together in late 2014? Who have been attending events together in Cannes and NY? Who have been leaking pics on social netwoks? And, more recently, planting lies on gossip websites to see if the press would care about them? They are a wanna be couple in Hollywood, in order to be on the spotlight during awards season. Both are thirsty for the Oscar.

As I said before, it's a common PR move by actors. Cumberbatch used his relationship to promote himself last year, Cooper did that with Suki for two years...Michael and AV are the same thing, the difference is that she is also on the run for the Oscar.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> You are a voice of reason. Thank you.



Voice of reason? You say that because you agree with her. It doesn't mean she's right


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So anytime two actors who happen to be in a relationship are seen together, it's a pap stroll? Ok. Guess they best stay inside, and subscribe to Netflix then.

But then she'll be keeping him from his public, isolating him from his friends and co-workers. It's a lose/lose.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> So anytime two actors who happen to be in a relationship are seen together, it's a pap stroll? Ok. Guess they best stay inside, and subscribe to Netflix then.
> 
> But then she'll be keeping him from his public, isolating him from his friends and co-workers. It's a lose/lose.



No, I'm saying THEY ARE. They aren't Brangelina, we have a B-List actor and a Swedish J-Law wanna be. Even couples more famous than Michael and AV do pap strolls in order to be on the press. Yeah, better go to Netflix indeed 

What are you talking about? Keeping him from where? I'm confused.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> No, I'm saying THEY ARE. They aren't Brangelina. Even more famous couples do pap strolls in order to be on the press. Yeah, better go to Netflix indeed
> 
> *What are you talking about? Keeping him from where? I'm confused*.



I mean if they kept it on the downlow and were never seen together (which they are actually _rarely_ seen together now.............) she'd _still_ be criticised regardless.

In comparison to other actors who are together (and they all play the game, no shame in it) these two are really pretty low on the papwhore scale IMO. Really low.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I mean if they kept it on the downlow and were never seen together (which they are actually _rarely_ seen together now.............) she'd _still_ be criticised regardless.
> 
> In comparison to other actors who are together (and they all play the game, no shame in it) these two are really pretty low on the papwhore scale IMO. Really low.



I agree, they aren't Cooper/Suki or Cooper/Irina or Leo and his models  Michael isn't there YET. But they let the world know they were together many times, they were never discrete. And we all know about their private pics that leaked on her friend's Instagrams or his fake Instagram that has access to her friends accounts. 

And I quote you, no shame in playing the game. Vikassy want the Oscar, they will do what it takes for it. I didn't like their last move but hey, "the ends justify the means". I'm excited to see what's coming next  

But apparently they're going to London and both will be busy with AC and Bourne. Perhaps another appearance at LFF then. They just used NYFF to prove they are still together and lied to the press to make a big comeback. And they did it, well done, their teams must be proud, here we are talking about it.


----------



## bhb2014

sweetpatootie said:


> She IS right. Right, right, right. She speaks sanity.
> 
> You just keep on writing what you write, believing what you believe. Your opinion is valid to you so that's okay. Like the days when people believed the earth was flat and thunderstorms meant gods were throwing lightning bolts and smoking was good for your health. These were all "truths" at one point to poor souls.



Ok, I think I can recognize you now with this reply, I'll do what I did before


----------



## gingerglory

On their way to the airport. His hair looks so red when the sun hits the right angle and cameras catch it. lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> I agree, they aren't Cooper/Suki or Cooper/Irina or Leo and his models  Michael isn't there YET. *But they let the world know they were together many times, they were never discrete.* And we all know about their private pics that leaked on her friend's Instagrams or his fake Instagram that has access to her friends accounts.
> 
> And I quote you, no shame in playing the game. Vikassy want the Oscar, they will do what it takes for it. I didn't like their last move but hey, "the ends justify the means". I'm excited to see what's coming next
> 
> But apparently they're going to London and both will be busy with AC and Bourne. Perhaps another appearance at LFF then. They just used NYFF to prove they are still together and lied to the press to make a big comeback. And they did it, well done, their teams must be proud, here we are talking about it.



I'm confused - how is Alicia being seen with Michael different from when he was photographed on the street with Nicole? Legit question, not pot-stirring. Seems like different rules for different gals.


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, Michael aged a lot. Wow. He still looks handsome but man, go have some time off. He seems to be in his late 40s in this pic.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm confused - how is Alicia being seen with Michael different from when he was photographed on the street with Nicole? Legit question, not pot-stirring.



Michael and AV have been photographed in AUS, NY, Cannes, Sweden and now at NYFF. Now you tell me how many times he was photographed with Nicole while they dated. And please tell me all the times she and her friends leaked privates pics too.


----------



## sweetpatootie

gingerglory said:


> On their way to the airport. His hair looks so red when the sun hits the right angle and cameras catch it. lol



He looks grrreaat! Love his smile.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> Michael and AV have been photographed in AUS, NY, Cannes, Sweden and now at NYFF. Now you tell me how many times he was photographed with Nicole while they dated. And please tell me all the times she and her friends leaked privates pics too.



Alicia has been tagged as the hot up and comer in the actress stakes starting in 2014 and continuing into this year. Michael is...Michael. There's a natural difference in how much attention each couple was going to get. And lets be clear, I'm a Nicole fan (even though Sleepy Hollow has kind of screwed her over IMO)


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Michael and AV have been photographed in AUS, NY, Cannes, Sweden and now at NYFF. Now you tell me how many times he was photographed with Nicole while they dated. And please tell me all the times she and her friends leaked privates pics too.



That's because Nicole was just a FWB. He never had a true girlfriend before Alicia. Naturally he would be photographed with Alicia the most since she's the best and the only woman he's ever truly loved. Don't you remember those posts? Duh.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Alicia has been tagged as the hot up and comer in the actress stakes starting in 2014 and continuing into this year. Michael is...Michael. There's a natural difference in how much attention each couple was going to get. And lets be clear, I'm a Nicole fan (even though Sleepy Hollow has kind of screwed her over IMO)



By CRITICS, she never had media attention like she is now and this is thanks to Michael mostly (and Harvey, he helped her out in Cannes, said she was the next 'it girl' and so on). She is nothing without him. Prove? Their PR relationship. Someone who has Ex Machina, TOY and Danish Girl and who still has to use the lead "Meet Alicia Vikander, Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" in a magazine cover (besides all interviews that use his photos and mention him and two in which she actually confirmed they were dating for real) really must be having issues of popularity.  

I blame on her team for this. She will have her image forever attached to Michael and when they finish this early next year, what will happen to her? She doesn't have anything to shoot after Bourne, does she?

So no, they aren't getting attention because both are very famous. He is a B-list actor who can become A-list after Steve Jobs and she is still trying to become famous in US. Both have been trying to be noticed since December but nobody cared until they announced they were done. Why nobody cared? Because they are fake and never tried to hide it. They look miserable together and I've seen many people calling them Ice Couple, it's not just me.

But hey, this is just my opinion. I really enjoy talking to you and I respect your opinion on this


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> That's because Nicole was just a FWB. He never had a true girlfriend before Alicia. Naturally he would be photographed with Alicia the most since she's the best and the only woman he's ever truly loved. Don't you remember those posts? Duh.



Yeah, she's the best in business  I'm sure Michael will say that while promoting TLBO, he had no problems in saying that about Marion and Kate in a matter of four months period.

Of course, he loves her too. That's why he said in many interviews that he's taken and in a happy relationship. That's why he went to support her at Venice or any other event she attended and interested her. That's why they always travel with friends or hang out with friends and kept a distance last Saturday at NYFF. This is pure love, they pretend they don't like each other to prove they actually do.


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> OMG, Michael aged a lot. Wow. He still looks handsome but man, go have some time off. He seems to be in his late 40s in this pic.



I'm wondering if it's possible Michael's lying about his age?

I know he's fair skinned and drinks/smokes but that face seems extreme for being only 38.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I really liked him with Nicole. Just trying to get the perspective on AV


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> I'm wondering if it's possible Michael's lying about his age?
> 
> I know he's fair skinned and drinks/smokes but that face seems extreme for being only 38.



Nah, it's 2015 that is killing him. He looked way better in 2014, one year younger.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I really liked him with Nicole. Just trying to get the perspective on AV



They were so adorable  And he held her hand, something he never did with AV. With her he justs avoid touching or puts his hands over her shoulder. He was also cute with Leasy, before all that mess happened.


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Nah, it's 2015 that is killing him. He looked way better in 2014, one year younger.



If it's just 2015 he should travel with his own lighting team. Or maybe hire the Kim Kardashian paps who will airbrush the candid pictures before putting them online.


----------



## miss clare

I just wish he hooked up with Noomi Rapace instead.  At least, they looked at each other like this https://www.pinterest.com/pin/386887424210322310/
I don't think I've seen any other woman, not even Nicole, look at him so adoringly.  And I don't think I've seen him look at any woman quite so affectionately.


----------



## mchris55

Swedish J Law? She's not even the TMBL. In fact, she's not Blake Lively, even after her failed website. I'm still waiting on the outcomes of all of the "important meetings" with "important directors" that we heard about on this thread during the summer. Oh wait, she'll probably hear something after her Oscar nod. Unfortunately, that is not set in stone either, now is it? Sort of like the dearth of future projects on her IMDB page. 

I'm not saying these things won't come. But, don't you think they would come faster for an "It" girl that Hollywood was supposed to be so enamored by? They don't seem to be in love with her either. Her contemporaries don't seem to have a problem getting interesting job after job.  

It's been smoke and mirrors from the beginning.


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> I just wish he hooked up with Noomi Rapace instead.  At least, they looked at each other like this https://www.pinterest.com/pin/386887424210322310/
> I don't think I've seen any other woman, not even Nicole, look at him so adoringly.  And I don't think I've seen him look at any woman quite so affectionately.



They are a cute duo! I don't discard a possibility of these two hooking up actually, Michael dates co-stars, maybe she is on his list too. About the looking think I don't have an opinion formed LOL but from his part, I think he looks at all women he admires in a sweet way. Besides saying they are the best in business.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Swedish J Law? She's not even the TMBL. In fact, she's not Blake Lively, even after her failed website. I'm still waiting on the outcomes of all of the "important meetings" with "important directors" that we heard about on this thread during the summer. Oh wait, she'll probably hear something after her Oscar nod. Unfortunately, that is not set in stone either, now is it? Sort of like the dearth of future projects on her IMDB page.
> 
> I'm not saying these things won't come. But, don't you think they would come faster for an "It" girl that Hollywood was supposed to be so enamored by? They don't seem to be in love with her either. Her contemporaries don't seem to have a problem getting interesting job after job.
> 
> It's been smoke and mirrors from the beginning.



Swedish wanna be! She wants to have what J Law has and apparently she thinks she deserves more than that too. Yeah, right!

But I agree. Someone who uses her PR boyfriend success to be on the spotlight shouldn't be considered an it girl. Especially one who lost a role and only got a new one because her boyfriend knew the producer. If she is so special, why is she having so many problems in getting more roles? Or popularity? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## bhb2014

Seriously, do they know what happiness means? Always crap faces...

http://celebrityhive.com/michael-fa...-october-5/michaelfassbender-aliciavikander7/


----------



## gingerglory

Color blue suits him well. Even that brown pants appear less horror, lol


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> Seriously, do they know what happiness means? Always crap faces...
> 
> http://celebrityhive.com/michael-fa...-october-5/michaelfassbender-aliciavikander7/


But if they were smiling and gazing adoringly at each other while walking out of the hotel hand in hand, that would be a PR stunt, right? So what exactly are they supposed to do?  By walking out with neutral expressions (they're not smiling, but they're not scowling, either) they're giving the paps pics that are less sellable. 

I can honestly say that I don't care who Michael dates (well, I would care if it was a Kardashian or someone like that). But him dating Vikander is so not drama worthy. I just think a lot of his fans have a distorted view of her.  She's a rising actress who had a slew of films come out this year, will most likely get an Oscar nod, and already has two in the can for 2016 release. She's not some loser leech.

(And I realize that by saying these things I'm setting myself up to be labeled as an Alicia stan and Vikassy shipper on this forum, but that's ok. All I really want to do is follow Michael's career and look at pretty pictures of him, and this place is great for that...although all the completely misguided conspiracy theories about PR relationships keep getting in the way.)


----------



## BagBerry13

ScorpionDoom said:


> But if they were smiling and gazing adoringly at each other while walking out of the hotel hand in hand, that would be a PR stunt, right? So what exactly are they supposed to do?  By walking out with neutral expressions (they're not smiling, but they're not scowling, either) they're giving the paps pics that are less sellable.
> 
> I can honestly say that I don't care who Michael dates (well, I would care if it was a Kardashian or someone like that). But him dating Vikander is so not drama worthy. I just think a lot of his fans have a distorted view of her.  She's a rising actress who had a slew of films come out this year, will most likely get an Oscar nod, and already has two in the can for 2016 release. She's not some loser leech.
> 
> (And I realize that by saying these things I'm setting myself up to be labeled as an Alicia stan and Vikassy shipper on this forum, but that's ok. All I really want to do is follow Michael's career and look at pretty pictures of him, and this place is great for that...although all the completely misguided conspiracy theories about PR relationships keep getting in the way.)



Man, you are way too reasonable for the Fassdong fandom! It's not about logic here. It's all about emotion and rage and disappointment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagBerry13 said:


> Man, you are way too reasonable for the Fassdong fandom! It's not about logic here. It's all about emotion and rage and disappointment.



Babe, when you're right, you're really right...lol.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm. Where were the comments when they did split? I could've heard birds chirping now all of a sudden...its like trying to hold something together when its clearly falling apart. I guess it has something to with the fact that he's with the right type of girl, color wise. But hey what do I know. I just hope this thread don't turn into an AV thread

P.S. there has never been any love when these two are staring into each other's eyes walking arm around arm. But hey, what do I know right


----------



## FreeSpirit71

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm. Where were the comments when they did split? I could've heard birds chirping now all of a sudden...its like trying to hold something together when its clearly falling apart. I guess it has something to with the fact that he's with the right type of girl, color wise. But hey what do I know. I just hope this thread don't turn into an AV thread



Oh the racism card? Bit of a cheap shot isn't it? I know a lot of MF fans that thought Nicole was great with him too, and Zoe and the other gals.. I'm one of them.


----------



## BagBerry13

I guess there were no comments because there was never a split. No one except the haters believed it. And in any case I'd rather believe the source than a gossip magazine.


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> But if they were smiling and gazing adoringly at each other while walking out of the hotel hand in hand, that would be a PR stunt, right? So what exactly are they supposed to do?  By walking out with neutral expressions (they're not smiling, but they're not scowling, either) they're giving the paps pics that are less sellable.
> 
> I can honestly say that I don't care who Michael dates (well, I would care if it was a Kardashian or someone like that). But him dating Vikander is so not drama worthy. I just think a lot of his fans have a distorted view of her.  She's a rising actress who had a slew of films come out this year, will most likely get an Oscar nod, and already has two in the can for 2016 release. She's not some loser leech.
> 
> (And I realize that by saying these things I'm setting myself up to be labeled as an Alicia stan and Vikassy shipper on this forum, but that's ok. All I really want to do is follow Michael's career and look at pretty pictures of him, and this place is great for that...although all the completely misguided conspiracy theories about PR relationships keep getting in the way.)



First of all, nobody here knows anything for sure, we are just fans/posters talking about our views on famous people. I have all my arguments to believe they are a PR couple and not like them. I'm not a hater as some say in here, I'm a fan of his (being a fan doesn't mean approve everything he does) and I had no problems with previous relationships he was in. My problem is AV and them together.

Having that said, all their moves are PR for me, from the staged PDAs, the stunts on gossip magazines (including the last one in US Mag) to the leaked pics on social networks and her interviews. All planned. But I know how PR showmances work, I follow other celebs who have done such as Cooper, Pattinson, Cuoco, etc. Of course each one is different from each other but one thing they have in common: OK, let's do this but let's seem convincing for the audience, let's be happy, be cute.

Michael and AV were almost never like that. They are 90% of the time spotted with a bunch of people (most of the times HER friends) and looking miserable. And trust me, I've seen pics of them looking happy as hell, giving real smiles and both know how to do that. They only don't know it when together. Their only "nice" PDA was in NY late April and it was fake as hell because they planned a kiss in the middle of the street and she had her eyes opened.

So I disagree, I won't say they are doing a PR move if they look happy. Any appearance they make in public, for everyone to see, IS a PR move, they are in a showmance. As I said before, they could at least look happy around each other, have fun, look at each other with a smile on their faces, kiss pretending they are in love. But nothing, they actually look like they dislike each other's company and what they're doing.

I know you aren't an AV stan. And I'm not a hater. I just disapprove them and what they are doing. If they at least tried to seem a real couple fine by me, I get it.

EDIT: yes, Paula was leaving the hotel with them, as always. Never alone.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Babe, when you're right, you're really right...lol.



LOL at that comment.

Anyway, the issue with some people is that anything that doesn't fit their thoughts is considered unlogical. No, I and many others have our LOGICAL arguments. I'm sure people who think the opposite have theirs too, we just think differently. It's just disappointing to see some reducing others opinions by saying they are crazy and unlogical. Respect please.

And about the split, a FEW people didn't believe US Mag: AV fans (they are very few) and some who just didn't because of the source or because of the timing. The rest...all believed in it. As I said, if US Mag was crap, the whole press wouldn't would have ignored the article, as it had happened with Star Magazine TWO rumors about them (J-Law and his drinking behavior). Both were planted and never happened outside that gossip magazine. So they had to try a bigger one and it worked out perfectly.

So yeah, MANY believed in it and were surprised with their appearance at NYFF. I just think it was a dick move to lie to your fans because nobody ever cared your showmance and you needed to use it during awards season. Just attend an event together, no need to plant a huge lie to fool everyone. It just proves, one more time, that Michael and AV are thirsty enough to do something like that, regardless their fans. They care about awards season ahd having their names on nominations list (and winning but they won't win).


----------



## bhb2014

Quite empty screening for an Oscar-bait film. Maybe Michael being there would have attracted more people.

https://instagram.com/p/8ese96iNIr


----------



## Lou9

I think Michael often looks great at his premiers, but I thought this description of his look on Saturday night from Tom + Lorenzo was funny:



> Oh, yeah. He&#8217;s DEFINITELY poledancing for an Oscar. *You don&#8217;t take your style from &#8220;drunk in a holding cell&#8221; to &#8220;impeccable&#8221; unless you really want something.* And since we doubt he has any trouble getting laid, we think it&#8217;s clear he wants himself a little gold statue and he&#8217;s taking a page from the Eddie Redmayne Book of Oscar-Whoring.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

BagBerry13 said:


> Man, you are way too reasonable for the Fassdong fandom! It's not about logic here. It's all about emotion and rage and disappointment.



And I totally get that too.  I've been there (not with Michael but in other fandoms). You care so much and become so invested in someone/something and when they don't behave the way you want them to...well, it's disappointing.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> First of all, nobody here knows anything for sure, we are just fans/posters talking about our views on famous people. I have all my arguments to believe they are a PR couple and not like them. I'm not a hater as some say in here, I'm a fan of his (being a fan doesn't mean approve everything he does) and I had no problems with previous relationships he was in. My problem is AV and them together.
> 
> Having that said, all their moves are PR for me, from the staged PDAs, the stunts on gossip magazines (including the last one in US Mag) to the leaked pics on social networks and her interviews. All planned. But I know how PR showmances work, I follow other celebs who have done such as Cooper, Pattinson, Cuoco, etc. Of course each one is different from each other but one thing they have in common: OK, let's do this but let's seem convincing for the audience, let's be happy, be cute.
> 
> Michael and AV were almost never like that. They are 90% of the time spotted with a bunch of people (most of the times HER friends) and looking miserable. And trust me, I've seen pics of them looking happy as hell, giving real smiles and both know how to do that. They only don't know it when together. Their only "nice" PDA was in NY late April and it was fake as hell because they planned a kiss in the middle of the street and she had her eyes opened.
> 
> So I disagree, I won't say they are doing a PR move if they look happy. Any appearance they make in public, for everyone to see, IS a PR move, they are in a showmance. As I said before, they could at least look happy around each other, have fun, look at each other with a smile on their faces, kiss pretending they are in love. But nothing, they actually look like they dislike each other's company and what they're doing.
> 
> I know you aren't an AV stan. And I'm not a hater. I just disapprove them and what they are doing. If they at least tried to seem a real couple fine by me, I get it.
> 
> EDIT: yes, Paula was leaving the hotel with them, as always. Never alone.




Well, I guess we just see things differently in that case. But thank you for explaining your viewpoint. It's good to be able to express different views in a respectful manner.


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> Well, I guess we just see things differently in that case. But thank you for explaining your viewpoint. It's good to be able to express different views in a respectful manner.



Yes and it's fine. Respect above everything =) but when you don't like someone's comments this forum allows you to don't see them. Just a tip to a newbie!


----------



## Allie28

US magazine must not be too mad at Michael for "lying" to them.  They gave Jobs 3/4 stars and said this about Michael's performance....



> All the performers beautifully play their instrument. The amazing Fassbender, on screen every moment, transforms into Jobs. No matter that he scarcely resembles the man  he captures the essence. Count on Oscar nominations for him, Rogen, and Winslet.



http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...e-winslet-shine-in-film-2015410#ixzz3nnJwOGa5


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> On their way to the airport. His hair looks so red when the sun hits the right angle and cameras catch it. lol



There are definitely times he looks more ginger than others...especially when he's sporting a beard.   He looks very happy and relaxed here.  Happy Fassy.


----------



## skyblue123

I can hardly believe I created an account just for this, but here it goes.

I really don't get why having an opinion about Michael, and anyone he dates, that others don't agree with warrants such mockery. It can get really, really bad, especially yesterday.
And it's not just here, pretty much all other gossip sites and forums, if you say anything remotely negative about the relationship you're a "dumb, delusional Fassy fangirl". 

I can't say anything about their relationship status or how happy they are or anything like that because I don't know them. Only they know for sure. 
I do think they, especially Alicia, are using their connection for publicity purposes. I mean, they've done pretty much what I expected them to do since I saw the photo in London. Just because it's not OTT doesn't mean it's not PR. (Are you going to call me names now?)

For different reasons I did believe the Us article. One reason was that it was so not juicy or click baity. And I still think it was submitted by someone's team and not made up by Us.

This isn't Alicia's thread so all I'll say is that she isn't my cup of tea. (Am I a jealous fangirl now?)

And it is going to be interesting to see once this relationship ends and there's a new woman in his life how and if opinions will change.


----------



## Swanky

I'm going to post this one last time. .  . and then those w/ numerous warnings already will be banned and we'll be warning and possible temp banning others.  This thread and the AK thread are getting ridiculous. 

*You are either respectful of all members all the time here or you must find a new community.*  You will not call names; this includes haters, stans, fangirls, trolls, etc. . . 
All done. 
This thread is wasting a good deal of time for our moderators. . .  really ridiculous.
Also I highly recommend using our snazzy Ignore User tool.


----------



## bhb2014

Yes. Ignore tool does magic =)

I agree with you Skyblue!


----------



## Lou9

If you want a long read, the production notes from Steve Jobs.


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> There are definitely times he looks more ginger than others...especially when he's sporting a beard.   He looks very happy and relaxed here.  Happy Fassy.



Yes!!! Happy Fassy ginger beard


----------



## gingerglory

Aaron Sorkin And Danny Boyle Address 'Steve Jobs' Criticism From The Apple Co-Founder's Allies

http://www.forbes.com/sites/abigail...bs-criticism-from-the-late-apple-ceos-allies/


----------



## bhb2014

Now I get why AV had such a bored face yesterday, while leaving the hotel with Michael and his PR Paula Woods.



> I work at a hotel and boy do I have some tea. A certain best supporting actress candidate showed up this morning and had a heated argument with the rep of her supposed best actor hopeful ex beau. There was, "he made it clear," vs. "well he better see me" until finally they both went up stairs and an hr or so later they walked out of the hotel not speaking one right after the other.





I know it's probably a huge lie but it explains her angry face.

http://teatime-with-sabrina-and-vio...-work-at-a-hotel-and-boy-do-i-have-some-tea-a

I didn't know Paula attended TOY premiere in June! Found this on Tumblr. I think she's the blonde woman behind Michael.


----------



## bhb2014

More reviews for Macbeth 



> Michael Fassbender is magnetic as the eponymous Scottish thane, a good man brought low by his own overleaping ambition. His whispered delivery in the films early scenes brings the audience in on his characters moral misgivings. Yet it is his work in the second half, as Macbeth descends rapidly into cruel, paranoid madness, that will stick with viewers for days. Marion Cotillard, meanwhile, is steely-eyed and silver-tongued as Macbeths conniving lady wife  and like Fassbender, she saves her best work for the back end. Kurzel shoots Lady Macbeths famous Out, damned spot! scene in a single unbroken close-up, and it proves to be a very smart choice. Think Anne Hathaway in Les Miserables. Minus the singing.



http://concreteplayground.com/sydney/event/macbeth-5



> There are attempts to lend clarity to Shakespeares words for modern ears, with success varying depending on whos speaking them. Fassbender  excellent as a mentally and morally sick man getting progressively sicker  fares well, in a turn that illustrates the actors ability to render even those capable of the most monstrous deeds sympathetic. David Thewlis, Sean Harris, and Jack Reynor, meanwhile, make fine support, comfortable getting their teeth into that difficult iambic pentameter.



http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/macbeth-review



> This bloody film lasts for two hours  but its no slog. Australian director Justin Kurzel (making good on the promise of his atmospheric true-crime drama Snowtown) is a man with something to say. And his leads, Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard, are sublime. Fassbenders smiles, the moon-glow of Cotillards skin  both actors, without seeming to try, plug us into epic levels of sexual confusion and heartache.



http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/...ew-bloody-brilliant-royal-scots-a3071241.html


----------



## Lou9

Do click on the link for that "tea" and look at the tag.

*back to following Mama's advice*


----------



## bhb2014

Of course, as I said, chances of being fake are HUGE  But it does explains why AV looked so angry LOL

It's as fun as this comment on DM, that also made me laugh like hell:



> There's so much about this article that is wrong. 1. They never broke up. 2. They've dated since October 2014, so for a year. And 3. They first met at TIFF in 2013. They arrived together yesterday after having a dinner with friends celebrating Alicia's birthday. They are a beautiful couple! Wish them all the best!



And comments:



> You need to get out more. Get rid of those night vision goggles first though,,,,





> Hahah what a creepy summary of someone else's life!



So many lies on this answer, lies like the Oscar Isaac dance off at Comic-Con.


----------



## SusanBeach

Lou9 said:


> Do click on the link for that "tea" and look at the tag.
> 
> *back to following Mama's advice*



^^^^


----------



## FassbenderLover

This is interesting
*I work at a hotel and boy do I have some tea. A certain best supporting actress candidate showed up this morning and had a heated argument with the rep of her supposed best actor hopeful ex beau. There was, "he made it clear," vs. "well he better see me" until finally they both went up stairs and an hr or so later they walked out of the hotel not speaking one right after the other*


----------



## bhb2014

x



FassbenderLover said:


> This is interesting
> *I work at a hotel and boy do I have some tea. A certain best supporting actress candidate showed up this morning and had a heated argument with the rep of her supposed best actor hopeful ex beau. There was, "he made it clear," vs. "well he better see me" until finally they both went up stairs and an hr or so later they walked out of the hotel not speaking one right after the other*



It's a tea, chances of being fake are 95%. The blog posted "fake" because of obvious reasons, where's the evidence? LOL But it's fun because it explains her angry face in all pics. Oh and about the Blind Gossip at Macbeth's premiere...well, Blind Gossip. But we know Michael, he's a womanizer, I believe he did that, many artists sleep with fans anyway.

You need to put something in your head: even if Michael is actually caught doing something wrong, a few fans will defend him online. I admit I used to be like that when I was younger and after a few years I realised nobody is perfect. And if you read about celebs, some rumors happen to be true (SOME, most are lies). I like these teas because they're fun! hahaha


----------



## mollie12

Already posted by bhb, and it's literally tagged "fake *** tea" by the blog.


----------



## Allie28

:weird::okay::lolots:


----------



## mollie12

As for blind items, personally I'm over them.  I didn't believe the one about him and Wasikowska.  I didn't believe the one about him and Naomi.  I didn't believe the one about him taking his dick out at every opportunity at parties, or however that was phrased.  I didn't believe the one about him hurting a model at a European sex club.  So why on earth would I give this newest BI any more credence than I did the others? It's a fruitless discussion topic.  You either believe these things or you don't.


----------



## Lou9

People believe BIs when they fit in their narrative. It's easy to fit Michael into BIs because of his (well earned) reputation. But as evidenced by that fake *** thing above, its very easy to make them up and get them passed around by those who want to believe them.


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, don't tell me about Blind Items. Almost all of them are lies  But a few happen to be true. Those about Michael in parties are ridiculous, just ew. About Naomi, didn't they hook up or something? I don't know if their BI had more info though...Wasikowska? Well, Michael dates young co-stars, I wouldn't doubt they had something. He had with Zoe, Nicole, AV and, apparently, the crew of 300 (I hope this one is fake though LOL). 

Again, these teas and BI are fun to read. Some people can be very creative! We believe in what we wanna believe indeed, in what fits our thoughts. Like, if there's a BI saying Michael and AV were the cutest couple ever on a beach, I would highly doubt it for obvious reasons. But Vikassy fans will surely believe in it. It depends on the POV. Unless somebody has proof...nothing to confirm or deny. Any tea, not only that one about NY, can be qualified as #fake.


----------



## Lou9

Even Lainey raved Michael in Steve Jobs (although, obviously not a fan of Sorkin, she didn't care for the film), saying its the best of his career:



> Laser-focused, ambitious, and unapologetically ruthless, Fassbender completely disappears into the role and embraces the complex mythology of the Jobs we&#8217;ve come to know. He&#8217;s not eccentric or quirky, he&#8217;s just precise. He wants a white, Oxford shirt for the Macintosh&#8217;s product launch &#8212; which is minutes away &#8212; and does not care how he gets it. He needs it. This is a role that requires absolute vanity and distilled ego, but is performed without any on Fassbender&#8217;s part. It&#8217;s remarkable to watch.


----------



## mollie12

Love, love, love how Richard Lawson writes about Michael here:



> In these moments, negotiations with Lisa and her mother, we see Jobs acquiesce, give in, admit not only defeat but that he was wrong. He never says &#8220;I was wrong&#8221; explicitly, but it&#8217;s there. Because Michael Fassbender, who plays Jobs with astonishing energy and insight, puts it there. Fassbender&#8217;s is a breathless, breathtaking performance, a perfect vehicle for his wiriness, his reediness, which are often ignored for his more forceful qualities. (See: the upcoming Macbeth.)
> 
> Jobs is plenty forceful&#8212;much of Steve Jobs is men yelling in rooms&#8212;but there&#8217;s a sylph-like quality to him, too, a grayness and a sneakiness, a watchfulness, that Fassbender teases out of Sorkin&#8217;s script....Every actor in the company flourishes in the busy environs of Sorkin&#8217;s script, orbiting tightly around Fassbender&#8217;s virtuosity.
> 
> Of course Fassbender stands alone in magnitude, as he must. Because the story of Jobs demands it, and Aaron Sorkin demands it. Which is just fine. Fassbender thrillingly commands Steve Jobs, a movie that takes care to entertain while also informing.



http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/10/steve-jobs-review-aaron-sorkin-michael-fassbender

ETA: 





> Even Lainey raved Michael in Steve Jobs (although, obviously not a fan of Sorkin, she didn't care for the film), saying its the best of his career:



That's technically not Lainey, but her contributor Joanna.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Love, love, love how Richard Lawson writes about Michael here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/10/steve-jobs-review-aaron-sorkin-michael-fassbender
> 
> ETA:
> 
> That's technically not Lainey, but her contributor Joanna.



I don't bother to differentiate on that site. But hey, I'll take it.

I love how much Lawson loves Michael. Great review! But he hated Macbeth!


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> I don't bother to differentiate on that site. But hey, I'll take it.
> 
> I love how much Lawson loves Michael. Great review! *But he hated Macbeth!*



I didn't see his write-up/tweet about Macbeth, and I follow him.  Do you have a link? Or is that what he's implying in the Jobs review?


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> I didn't see his write-up/tweet about Macbeth, and I follow him.  Do you have a link? Or is that what he's implying in the Jobs review?



It was a couple of tweets from Cannes, so I don't have it. After basically stalking Michael at the AmFAR gala, he added a couple of days to his trip just to see Macbeth. The the tweets afterwards indicated that the time was definitely not worth it.  I was disappointed.


----------



## bhb2014

Steve Jobs will be another The Imitation Game: best picture, best director or best editing, best actor, best supporting actress and best adapted screenplay. Sorkin will win  I'm still wondering how much it will gross in US. It had a 30M budget besides around 20M on promotion...I guess that 80M would be a nice domestic gross. Overseas I don't know what to expect.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ha I'm pretty much sure not all blinds are fake. As a matter of fact, on BG blinds that are in red, aren't they true? But Michael isn't the type to do such a thing right? As for the tea anything is possible whether it fits my narrative or not. So I guess its not possible huh. At the hotel where he's staying no one works there, so therefore no one can be walking around, and I guess he's the only guest staying there so once again its not possible that someone, whether its a worker, a fellow guest or a visitor could see anything right? So its not possible that she showed up to see him, his rep said he didn't want to see her and she caused a scene which was witnessed by someone. LOL ok. Cuz its a perfect relationship filled with love #butheywhatdoIknow


----------



## bhb2014

Always rare to read not so positive comments on Michael's performances =( I've read some about Macbeth and Jobs too. Very few but they are there.



> At the center of this business is, of course, Michael Fassbender, who&#8217;s somehow hardly convincing in an immediate sense, physically or vocally &#8212; a smidge too handsome and too muscular for a developer (sorry, guys!), always too pointed in that nay-sul accent covering the Irish brogue &#8212; but fully compelling in a materialization of Jobs&#8217; ego and anxiety. Where he understands Jobs best is building a figure who can be detected even during the rare occasion when his face isn&#8217;t onscreen. His tics and behavioral patterns become so embedded that the man earns a certain omnipotence &#8212; the sort of presence that&#8217;s exactly right for someone who is always thought of, feared, and seen as someone who should be pleased.



http://thefilmstage.com/reviews/nyff-review-steve-jobs



> That's not as true of Michael Fassbender's&#8203; Macbeth. This is his first attempt at Shakespeare and he struggles with the rhythm and depth of the text. There's no strong sense of belief behind his delivery, and if he doesn't believe in the lines, how can we



http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...kurzels-take-on-the-bard-20150930-gjxtid.html


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> Ha I'm pretty much sure not all blinds are fake. As a matter of fact, on BG blinds that are in red, aren't they true? But Michael isn't the type to do such a thing right? As for the tea anything is possible whether it fits my narrative or not. So I guess its not possible huh. At the hotel where he's staying no one works there, so therefore no one can be walking around, and I guess he's the only guest staying there so once again its not possible that someone, whether its a worker, a fellow guest or a visitor could see anything right? So its not possible that she showed up to see him, his rep said he didn't want to see her and she caused a scene which was witnessed by someone. LOL ok. Cuz its a perfect relationship filled with love #butheywhatdoIknow



You're not getting the point.  It's not about whether he's "not the type" or whether that scenario is "impossible".  In fact, both of those scenarios are entirely plausible and not really that outlandish at all to me.  The point is that since I've never believed anything from that site before, I logically, consistently don't find anything they're currently posting to be all that credible. 

ETA:  Now, if we're talking about Lainey, then it is a different scenario.  Her BIs do have have more credibility and I actually did take the one that seemed to be about MF/AV/JL fairly seriously.  

ETA: BHB, I actually think that FilmStage review is pretty positive.  The other one is definitely a pan though.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> You're not getting the point.  It's not about whether he's "not the type" or whether that scenario is "impossible".  In fact, both of those scenarios are entirely plausible and not really that outlandish at all to me.  The point is that since I've never believed anything from that site before, I logically, consistently don't find anything they're currently posting to be all that credible.
> 
> ETA:  Now, if we're talking about Lainey, then it is a different scenario.  Her BIs do have have more credibility and I actually did take the one that seemed to be about MF/AV/JL fairly seriously.
> 
> ETA: BHB, I actually think that FilmStage review is pretty positive.  The other one is definitely a pan though.



I disagree. The review points out many flaws on the film and ends with a B. Not bad but far from the excitement the film received at Tellluride. I was actually surprised by the grade after so many remarks about it. And the journalist considers a good performance when it comes to certain aspects, he did make negative comments in other stuff. So not 100% in love with him. When I said it's rare to see people criticizing Michael, it's because I only read positive comments, not even a negative observation. This one made a few (I'll ignore the physical one because it's just worthless).



> *always too pointed in that nay-sul accent covering the Irish brogue*



But just like Macbeth, his performance was beloved in Jobs, critics love him. Both films have actually very similar ratings, the difference is that one is very Oscar-bait and the other is more of a good film but no major awards.


----------



## mchris55

I have been meaning to write this but keep forgetting, luckily I remembered now. It is in reference to the article that Steve Jobs couldn't possibly win for best actor because Jobs wasn't "nice."

I say BS. DDL won for playing a horrible human being in There Will Be Blood and Whitaker won for playing a murderous dictator in The Last King of Scotland. You can also throw in Denzel in Training Day. Those are fairly recent examples and Jobs is not as bad as any of those men. So the idea that you can't win for the "bad person" role is just propaganda without merit. It's just something to attack the person who is the current front runner, imo. It is a rubbish article and the critic who wrote it should know better.


----------



## bhb2014

I agree. They say that because it's rare to see jerks/villains winning best actor mostly. I personally don't think he'll win cause it's Leo' year. But if Revenant flops...who knows? He's campaigning.


----------



## gingerglory

Yes, I would also add this quote to mchris55's comment.

http://www.indiewire.com/article/ny...nd-moving-ahead-with-trainspotting-2-20151006



> The studio wanted Jobs to be more likable, but Boyle had Fassbender to help the character remain truthful.
> 
> "You can't really make this film and have [Jobs] in a likable kind of way, it would be ludicrous to do that. Although, that doesn't stop the executives from calling up and saying, 'Is there any chance he can be more likable?' But we hired the wrong actor, because Michael is uncompromising in what he does. Those are his choices, that's his whole working method...he wasn't going to give him this likability factor, it's a relentless pursuit of honesty and truth as is presented to him by Sorkin's script. The studio was always trying to make things more likable."
> 
> "Michael is a very intimidating actor. His screen persona is intense. He's also -- which you got a little glimpse of in the Tarantino movie 'Inglourious Basterds' -- got a touch of a Cary Grant in there, he's very funny, very witty. It's not a laugh out loud film this one, but he's setting up gags with Kate Winslet. They're setting things up for each other."



Also, in October ELLE interview, Sorkin said



> "Michael didn't worry about being liked in this role," says Sorkin, who cites a scene in the film where Jobs is emotionally cruel to his young daughter. "There are plenty of actors who would be unwilling to do that. Michael, who physically is a leading man, will do things other stars wouldn't be willing to do&#8212;what actor on the doorstep of stardom wants to play that role in 12 Years a Slave? Michael is an actor. This is the year he becomes a movie star, but he'll be an actor forever."



The best actor should never be about "the likable character", the best actor should be always about a pursuit of honesty.


----------



## bhb2014

I think Michael isn't the best and nobody else is. Who wins is the person with the best campaign, besides other factors that might help her. Oscar is about politics and money. All actors who are being listed surely do amazing performances in great films.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gingerglory said:


> The best actor should never be about "the likable character", the best actor should be always about a pursuit of honesty.



Unfortunately the Academy has a history of getting it wrong unless there is _really_ overwhelming support for an actor who's performance was so compelling they couldn't _not _give it to him.  

Michael may very well have the best performance this year, but if there are voters who think Leo's time has come (based on how many times he's put in the work but still missed on a gold statue) then that may sway them - even if Michael deserves it.

Example: For me, Edward Norton should have won for _American History X_ over Roberto Benigni in _Life Is Beautiful._  Or Sidney Poitier for _In The Heat Of The Night_ who was overlooked and it was given to George Kennedy for_ Cool Hand Luke_

But this is why Michael is doing the interviews and appearances and being his affable self - he's trying to get on a level playing field with voters IMO. I can't hate on that. 

There's a lot of cr*p given to the Golden Globes etc and the bribery claims but to an extent the Academy is the same, only it's not gifts it's _dues_ that you need to be seen to be paying.  Shaking the right hands, going to things like SAG screenings, networking...letting the voting members get to know you. 

So, I see both Michael and Leo are going to play the game this year, and you know...more power to them.

Note: And no, sorry I don't think the relaysh with AV is part of it. They're doing it all wrong for that.....lol


----------



## gingerglory

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Unfortunately the Academy has a history of getting it wrong unless there is _really_ overwhelming support for an actor who's performance was so compelling they couldn't _not _give it to him.
> 
> Michael may very well have the best performance this year, but if there are voters who think Leo's time has come (based on how many times he's put in the work but still missed on a gold statue) then that may sway them - even if Michael deserves it.
> 
> Example: For me, Edward Norton should have won for _American History X_ over Roberto Benigni in _Life Is Beautiful._  Or Sidney Poitier for _In The Heat Of The Night_ who was overlooked and it was given to George Kennedy for_ Cool Hand Luke_
> 
> But this is why Michael is doing the interviews and appearances and being his affable self - he's trying to get on a level playing field with voters IMO. I can't hate on that.
> 
> There's a lot of cr*p given to the Golden Globes etc and the bribery claims but to an extent the Academy is the same, only it's not gifts it's _dues_ that you need to be seen to be paying.  Shaking the right hands, going to things like SAG screenings, networking...letting the voting members get to know you.
> 
> So, I see both Michael and Leo are going to play the game this year, and you know...more power to them.
> 
> Note: And no, sorry I don't think the relaysh with AV is part of it. They're doing it all wrong for that.....lol



Yes, I got what you saying. When I said the best actor should be about the pursuit of honesty, I mean to me that's what the best actor is or in an ideal world, there is no other things in play. But, obviously and unfortunately, that'll never be the case when comes to actual awards. That's why the Oscar's best actor is not necessarily the best actor, sometimes they are but sometimes they aren't. 

Michael is doing what requires him to do, especially in Oct. So far, I'm enjoying all his photos and interviews, so I'm not complaining. I suspect that after Oct.18, there will be another drought until he finishes AC sometime in Dec and resurfaces. Hopefully, the other casts of Jobs will be still campaigning for him while he's away.


----------



## bhb2014

I don't agree with the "best performance". I don't think there is one that is the best pf the year, there are many actors with amazing performances in amazing films.

The problem is that AMPAS are influenced by many things so we obviously have to reduce that to only five. Incredible performances are left out every year because of that. 

About this year, people haven't seen Leo yet so I wouldn't say his chances of winning are only because he's overdue. His performance might be considered by critics and the audience the best. So I don't think he wil win just because of that. 

And I'm sure Michael is amazing in Jobs but if it doesn't happen this year I am sure he will have other opportunities.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I didn't say re: Leo that it was ONLY because he was overdue. But Revenant already has buzz around it so we'll see.

God forbid either of them never win but rather get a Lifetime Achievement Oscar.


----------



## bhb2014

Oh Ok =) because there are people who are overdue and who also have amazing roles.

Please no! Not another Hitchcock, that would be mean. Leo has an amazing career since his teens, he deserves more than that. Same for Michael. They will win one day for sure.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Was there a Macbeth SAG screening/Q&A on Monday night in NYC that Michael was supposed to attend? I thought I saw that listed somewhere in his upcoming appearances and then I never heard anything about it. Anyone know?


----------



## sweetpatootie

I hope Michael gets nominated and wins for Steve Jobs but even if this doesn't happen, the fact that he's receiving almost universal glowing reviews from all across the boards is thrilling. 
As an example here...  from The Verge's review (Oct 6, 2015):



> Michael Fassbender, center stage as the late CEO, is dazzling here  no small feat considering he looks nothing like the man. Where Ashton Kutchers 2013 take on Jobs amounted to just a wrathful genius, Fassbenders is layered and nuanced, more convincingly full of the contradictions that now define Jobs in the public mind. In one early scene, Fassbender slides from envisioning himself standing shoulder to shoulder with Russian composer Igor Stravinsky to cooly denying his fatherhood in front of his five-year-old daughter. Seeing that contrast is jarring, almost horrifying, but Fassbender pulls it off effortlessly.



http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/6/9...w-aaron-sorkin-danny-boyle-michael-fassbender


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> Was there a Macbeth SAG screening/Q&A on Monday night in NYC that Michael was supposed to attend? I thought I saw that listed somewhere in his upcoming appearances and then I never heard anything about it. Anyone know?



Yes, on Monday  he was there.

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/651081143027011584


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> Yes, on Monday  he was there.
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/651081143027011584



Thank you! Totally missed that.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

sweetpatootie said:


> I hope Michael gets nominated and wins for Steve Jobs but even if this doesn't happen, the fact that he's receiving almost universal glowing reviews from all across the boards is thrilling.
> As an example here...  from The Verge's review (Oct 6, 2015):
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/6/9...w-aaron-sorkin-danny-boyle-michael-fassbender



Reviews like this one make me so excited to see this film. I never would've thought I'd be excited about watching a movie about Steve Jobs! 

As for Oscar chances, I'm anxious to see Leo's performance so that we know what we're dealing with here. The thing that Michael has going for him with Steve Jobs is that actors (and directors, obviously) understand how technically challenging a role like that is. He may get points for degree of difficulty. It's good they all keep hammering away at the 180+ page script thing in interviews. It may appeal to voters in that sense.

It's hard to judge his chances without seeing all the contenders, though. Saw Damon in The Martian and am quite surprised at Sasha Stone and others rating his chances for a nom quite strongly.  I just didn't see it as Oscar worthy.


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Oh Ok =) because there are people who are overdue and who also have amazing roles.
> 
> Please no! Not another Hitchcock, that would be mean. Leo has an amazing career since his teens, he deserves more than that. Same for Michael. They will win one day for sure.



Michael is well respected for being one of the best actors of his generation. Whether he has a bad movie here or there or doesn't get an Oscar nom/win won't change that.

I just hope he never gets lazy and starts phoning it in like some other great ones.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Michael is well respected for being one of the best actors of his generation. Whether he has a bad movie here or there or doesn't get an Oscar nom/win won't change that.
> 
> I just hope he never gets lazy and starts phoning it in like some other great ones.



Oh, I'm sure about that  He will always be getting good roles. Shame started everything, then 12YAS nod and now Steve Jobs/Macbeth. Praises he has, critics love him and his films, the audience is starting to know him more...if X-Men and AC rule next year, he'll be HUGE by 2017. He can even become a draw for Paradise Lost actually.

The Oscar won't change his life at this moment, awards season changed his life in 2011/2012. He didn't get the nod but he got the others, Shame was a hit, his campaign helped him being on the spotlight too...nowadays a nod/win will work more as a recognition for him IMO. Recognition he surely deserves and I'm sure he wants it too. Nothing like doing a great job and being recognized for that. Always good for our egos


----------



## sweetpatootie

ScorpionDoom said:


> Reviews like this one make me so excited to see this film. I never would've thought I'd be excited about watching a movie about Steve Jobs!
> 
> As for Oscar chances, I'm anxious to see Leo's performance so that we know what we're dealing with here. The thing that Michael has going for him with Steve Jobs is that actors (and directors, obviously) understand how technically challenging a role like that is. He may get points for degree of difficulty. It's good they all keep hammering away at the 180+ page script thing in interviews. It may appeal to voters in that sense.
> 
> It's hard to judge his chances without seeing all the contenders, though. Saw Damon in The Martian and am quite surprised at Sasha Stone and others rating his chances for a nom quite strongly.  I just didn't see it as Oscar worthy.



I agree, I'm also very excited about seeing the movie - I'm hoping it's playing at least on one screen this Friday in my city. I'll know on Thursday if it's opening this weekend or if I have to wait another week. 

I'm hoping to catch The Martian and Black Mass soon. Unfortunately, I don't think The Revenant will be released until December so it will be a long wait. I like Johnny Depp and Matt Damon in general but I don't think they will be serious competition this year.
I saw The Danish Girl here at TIFF a couple of weeks ago and wasn't that impressed with Eddie Redmayne. I also saw I Saw The Light with Tom Hiddleston at TIFF. He was very good but the movie was quite mediocre so I think that negated his chances. 

I love Leonardo DiCaprio (great actor) but for some reason, I have this gut feeling his role in The Revenant will not meet everyone's expectations. I think it will be a very physical, external performance with not much room for subtlety or complexity. But I could be wrong. 

Everyone seems to think it's down to these two guys - Leo vs. Michael for the Oscars. It very well may be, unless someone comes out of left field like Will Smith or Tom Hanks, etc.


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth box office in AUS.



> MACBETH (MA15+), TRANSMISSION [31/ $2,690]	83,391	N/A
> 95,835



31 theaters, total of 95,8K so far. 4th among new releases, behind Martian, Intern and a small film that I don't know, called Puli.

http://www.urbancinefile.com.au/home/boxoffice.asp


----------



## sweetpatootie

I just wanted to add that although I knew very little about Steve Jobs before this year, I find myself wanting to learn more about him now. I'm about to read the Walter Isaacson biography and would like to get hold of the documentary Steve Jobs: Man in the Machine.

Wondering if anyone here has read the Isaacson bio or the Aaron Sorkin screenplay. Especially the screenplay. It's probably a fascinating read. I keep hearing it would be perfect for the theatre. Maybe one day, it will be brought to stage!


----------



## BadAzzBish

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm. Where were the comments when they did split? I could've heard birds chirping now all of a sudden...its like trying to hold something together when its clearly falling apart. I guess it has something to with the fact that he's with the right type of girl, color wise. But hey what do I know. I just hope this thread don't turn into an AV thread
> 
> P.S. there has never been any love when these two are staring into each other's eyes walking arm around arm. But hey, what do I know right



^This. Thats why I'm mostly in lurk mode these days. Too much fcukery all around. Smh


----------



## twiddlebird

^ I'm glad you're here.

Yeah, I don't post here because...well, let's just say I possess unpopular opinions for this particular forum. Not a good thing here. Back to only lurking.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> ^ I'm glad you're here.
> 
> Yeah, I don't post here because...well, let's just say I possess unpopular opinions for this particular forum. Not a good thing here. Back to only lurking.



It's a shame you feel that way. All opinions are welcomed in here, as long as they stay respectful to others. I'm sure you have cool stuff to say. If anybody judges you for that, this person is wrong, not you


----------



## Ms Kiah

twiddlebird said:


> ^ I'm glad you're here.
> 
> Yeah, I don't post here because...well, let's just say I possess unpopular opinions for this particular forum. Not a good thing here. Back to only lurking.



Don't let anyone run you off.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> It's a shame you feel that way. All opinions are welcomed in here, as long as they stay respectful to others. I'm sure you have cool stuff to say. If anybody judges you for that, this person is wrong, not you



I feel I've been respectful, or at least as respectful as I've been treated. It's been pretty apparent to me that others can get away with far more transgressions against me than I'm personally allowed. I find that frustrating, so it's best just not to bother.

Being critical is risky behavior.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I feel I've been respectful, or at least as respectful as I've been treated. It's been pretty apparent to me that others can get away with far more transgressions against me than I'm personally allowed. I find that frustrating, so it's best just not to bother.
> 
> Being critical is risky behavior.



Do what you wanna do but remember your opinions are welcome  I hope you post more like you did before. If this helps...


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm. *Where were the comments when they did split? I could've heard birds chirping now all of a sudden*...its like trying to hold something together when its clearly falling apart. I guess it has something to with the fact that he's with the right type of girl, color wise. But hey what do I know. I just hope this thread don't turn into an AV thread
> 
> P.S. there has never been any love when these two are staring into each other's eyes walking arm around arm. But hey, what do I know right



All of the people so proudly and smugly claiming that they never split....they did not start saying that until Alicia and Michael were seen together at SJ screening in London. I do not remember reading any of them stating their couple-ness as a fact before last saturday. Which tells me they believed the US weekly story as well until they say the two together. Quite hilarious right?

I was lurking Alicia's thread during the "break up" period too. Her thread gets traction only when she is seen with Michael. Alicia cant even get her own fans talking about her unless she is with her boyfriend. This gives me life haha.

These two have bored me to no end so I am going back into lurking mode. See you guys later!! unless I get banned..lolllll


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> Macbeth box office in AUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 31 theaters, total of 95,8K so far. 4th among new releases, behind Martian, Intern and a small film that I don't know, called Puli.
> 
> http://www.urbancinefile.com.au/home/boxoffice.asp



That's not bad considering we're a much smaller market and this is probably in the indie category and it's Shakespeare.

Puli is a niche Tamil film. It will probably drop off significantly next week. The reviews for it are pretty ordinary even if the visuals are good.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's not bad considering we're a much smaller market and this is probably in the indie category and it's Shakespeare.
> 
> Puli is a niche Tamil film. It will probably drop off significantly next week. The reviews for it are pretty ordinary even if the visuals are good.



Cool. I was hoping for you to write what you though about it. The number of theaters are small to be considered indie? 

What's up with this Puli? It did very well.


----------



## BagBerry13

ScorpionDoom said:


> Reviews like this one make me so excited to see this film. I never would've thought I'd be excited about watching a movie about Steve Jobs!
> 
> As for Oscar chances, I'm anxious to see Leo's performance so that we know what we're dealing with here. The thing that Michael has going for him with Steve Jobs is that actors (and directors, obviously) understand how technically challenging a role like that is. He may get points for degree of difficulty. It's good they all keep hammering away at the 180+ page script thing in interviews. It may appeal to voters in that sense.
> 
> It's hard to judge his chances without seeing all the contenders, though. Saw Damon in The Martian and am quite surprised at Sasha Stone and others rating his chances for a nom quite strongly.  I just didn't see it as Oscar worthy.



Tbh, I'm not interested at all in the Jobs film due to the subject matter. Apart from him being pescetarian and having built my laptop I don't have much in common with him or want to know much about him. And quite frankly am not interested to see more.

But Michael will definitely get more points for effort. That's how people win their Oscars nowadays. Not for performance but how much weight you have lost or gained, how many pages you had to learn and of course the campaigning.



sweetpatootie said:


> I agree, I'm also very excited about seeing the movie - I'm hoping it's playing at least on one screen this Friday in my city. I'll know on Thursday if it's opening this weekend or if I have to wait another week.
> 
> I'm hoping to catch The Martian and Black Mass soon. Unfortunately, I don't think The Revenant will be released until December so it will be a long wait. I like Johnny Depp and Matt Damon in general but I don't think they will be serious competition this year.
> I saw The Danish Girl here at TIFF a couple of weeks ago and wasn't that impressed with Eddie Redmayne. I also saw I Saw The Light with Tom Hiddleston at TIFF. He was very good but the movie was quite mediocre so I think that negated his chances.
> 
> I love Leonardo DiCaprio (great actor) but for some reason, *I have this gut feeling his role in The Revenant will not meet everyone's expectations.* I think it will be a very physical, external performance with not much room for subtlety or complexity. But I could be wrong.
> 
> Everyone seems to think it's down to these two guys - Leo vs. Michael for the Oscars. It very well may be, unless someone comes out of left field like Will Smith or Tom Hanks, etc.



I find it funny that he's even in consideration. I think he won't win an Oscar anytime soon. That might be due to his model habit or simply because voters don't want to give it to him. He's got snapped so many times, one more time won't hurt. The guy that will play him in a biopic about his life will probably win an Oscar for it. 

I'm really curious about _Black Mass_ too. I've read a few reviews saying this film could get Johnny out of his flop hole. Can't say anything else about it until I've seen it.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Hey bhb2014, have you peaked in the Ashley Judd thread? You should check out what she said about Harvey and what he promises.


----------



## gingerglory

Do want!!


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Hey bhb2014, have you peaked in the Ashley Judd thread? You should check out what she said about Harvey and what he promises.



Send me a PM with the link please, I'll love to confirm what I already knew LOL


----------



## Ms Kiah

bhb2014 said:


> Send me a PM with the link please, I'll love to confirm what I already knew LOL



Sent!  

Also sent you the link to the Lainey story about it. If Harvey doesn't get to play with you the way he wants you will not get the role he's promising. Really disgusting stuff.


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> I find it funny that he's even in consideration. I think he won't win an Oscar anytime soon. That might be due to his model habit or simply because voters don't want to give it to him. He's got snapped so many times, one more time won't hurt. The guy that will play him in a biopic about his life will probably win an Oscar for it.



lol, you're probably right!  I've seen the trailer for The Revenant and it just doesn't strike me as the one that will get Leo his Oscar.  I could be wrong though.  

I am excited that in a few short months Michael went from being considered a long-shot to front runner.  Telling that the more people see his performance, the higher his chances go.


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> Do want!!


 

Yes, please.


----------



## Allie28

http://www.goss.ie/2015/10/spotted-michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander-are-back-on/48407/



> Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander have been spotted together in New York amid rumours they had split last month.  The Irish-German actor and the Swedish actress met last year on set of The Light Between Oceans, and it was reported last month that the pair had went their separate ways.  The couples relationship has been famously kept private over the past year, but they have been pictured together several times  confirming that the pair were spending a lot of time together.  Yesterday, they put split rumours to bed as they were seen leaving a hotel in New York together, according to Independent.ie.  Neither of them commented on the split rumours at the time, so the gorgeous couple must still be very much together.


----------



## mchris55

Ms Kiah said:


> Sent!
> 
> Also sent you the link to the Lainey story about it. If Harvey doesn't get to play with you the way he wants you will not get the role he's promising. Really disgusting stuff.




I'm sure it doesn't hurt that Bernard Arnault, the current Chairman and CEO of LVMH, his friend, is an investor in TWC. That's per a NYT article titled "The New Halston?" in 2007.


----------



## bhb2014

Guys, stop with that, it's too much LOL the more I learn about Harvey and his connections the more things about his moves are clear. And disgusting. He's a mess.

LV means what I think it does? That explains a lot.


----------



## gingerglory

THR OCT. cover

And the interview: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/a-widows-threats-high-powered-829925


----------



## bhb2014

Same website that said that Michael and AV were moving in LOL press is such a mess. First moving in, splitting after a PR lie and now back together. Please decide!!! =)

http://www.goss.ie/2015/05/its-gett...friend-alicia-vikander-move-in-together/35934

Edit: I actually don't blame them, their showmance is weird as hell, even we get confused about it. I am still not sure they are back on after those weird pics in NY and distance at the party. AV could be another Zoe in his life, supportive ex.


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> THR OCT. cover




Sexy Kate in the power position. How do YOU like your bone broth?? :lolots:


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Sexy Kate in the power position. How do YOU like your bone broth?? :lolots:



Kate is the master command of their campaign! LOL rule woman! I still think she might give Mara a hard time. And man, I read somewhere that Universal is spending over 20m promoting Jobs. Wow. I hope domestic gross reaches the 100M to pay the investment.


----------



## mchris55

I guess I never paid attention to Rooney before, (I always thought Kate Mara was pleasant) but this Pan stuff is a disaster. Let's go Sexy Kate, bring us home!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I guess I never paid attention to Rooney before, (I always thought Kate Mara was pleasant) but this Pan stuff is a disaster. Let's go Sexy Kate, bring us home!!



Oh, I loved Pan  Mara isn't remarkable but I was really surprised by that film. But it will flop, no doubt. I hope it does better overseas.

Always some few critics that hate an acclaimed film. This one really hated Jobs LOL



> If youre interested in the rags-to-riches story of the late Steve Jobs, the tech nerd who devoted his life to the digital revolution and self-destructed in the process, then stay away from the cold, bloodless and incomprehensible movie with the cut-the-crap-and-get-to-the-point title Steve Jobs. You will learn a lot more about him by watching the excellent and fascinating Alex Gibney documentary Steve Jobs: The Man in the Machinea much better movie and a far more revealing look at the person behind the enigma than anything in the fictionalized mess that has been clumsily directed by Danny Boyle and pretentiously written by Aaron Sorkin. Theres no humanity in this grave disappointment that justifies the passion his fans feel for the father of the iMac. Steve Jobs and all of the characters around him fail to come to life in any absorbing fashion. Theyre not real people; theyre all hashtags.



http://observer.com/2015/10/aaron-sorkins-empty-jobs-search


----------



## Allie28

Daily Mail article mostly on Alicia but this part pertains to Michael....



> Meanwhile, Alicia appears to have put recent split rumours to rest after she was recently pictured leaving a New York hotel with Michael Fassbender.  The couple reportedly ended their nine-month relationship but put on a united front at the Irish actors premiere for upcoming movie, Steve Jobs, on Saturday.  If the pair have actually gone their separate ways, there was clearly no animosity between the two as they appeared to be in high spirits before the film's screening.




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Vuitton-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3ntxln56J


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> THR OCT. cover
> 
> And the interview: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/a-widows-threats-high-powered-829925



Thanks so much Ginger!!  Awesome cover!  Bookmarking to read later.


----------



## bhb2014

Love Daily Mail, especially after this:



> Quick-footed Oscar winner Marion Cotillard dodges Michael Fassbender's plans for a kiss.
> 
> The leggy French star was the object of Shame actor Michael&#8217;s affections at film mogul Harvey Weinstein&#8217;s after-party, where he followed her around like a puppy dog.
> &#8216;I am going to track her down and kiss her,&#8217; Michael, 35, was heard telling a friend in the smoking area of the bash, held at Loulou&#8217;s in Mayfair.
> 
> But poor Michael had no luck with the 37-year-old actress, who has a one-year-old son, Marcel, by her long-time partner, French actor Guillaume Canet, 39.
> When I caught up with Marion, she was taking refuge in the ladies&#8217; loos.




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rd-dodges-Michael-Fassbenders-plans-kiss.html

I also love how websites differ on their opinions about the same event. Stop messing with us people!



> Michael and Alicia made sure to keep a distance from each other during the event, but their appearance at the event has made us question if a reunion is on the cards.



http://www.evoke.ie/showbiz/michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander-back-together


----------



## mchris55

Reminder -- Sexy Kate will be on the Tonight Show with Fallon tonight and Live with Kelly and Michael on Friday.


She will also be on Ellen on Monday.  SHE is definitely working IT!! Let's go Sexy Kate!!!!!


----------



## Lou9

Tee hee! Sorkin admitted he wrote a groveling email to Michael after the Sony leak and Michael was "professional" in reply but made it clear he would be punished for it.  

I want to know the punishment!


----------



## Allie28

http://www.independent.ie/style/cel...s-to-rest-with-date-in-new-york-31589938.html


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> All of the people so proudly and smugly claiming that they never split....they did not start saying that until Alicia and Michael were seen together at SJ screening in London. I do not remember reading any of them stating their couple-ness as a fact before last saturday. Which tells me they believed the US weekly story as well until they say the two together. Quite hilarious right?
> 
> I was lurking Alicia's thread during the "break up" period too. Her thread gets traction only when she is seen with Michael. Alicia cant even get her own fans talking about her unless she is with her boyfriend. This gives me life haha.
> 
> These two have bored me to no end so I am going back into lurking mode. See you guys later!! unless I get banned..lolllll


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> Tee hee! Sorkin admitted he wrote a groveling email to Michael after the Sony leak and Michael was "professional" in reply but made it clear he would be punished for it.
> 
> I want to know the punishment!


 



YESSSS!!!! I have to be honest. I'm like that scene in Pretty Woman-- NOOO, you have to grovel a bit more!!! EAT it Sorkin  .


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> Tee hee! Sorkin admitted he wrote a groveling email to Michael after the Sony leak and Michael was "professional" in reply but made it clear he would be punished for it.
> 
> I want to know the punishment!



Ha!  Now that's an email I want leaked!  

I want to know the punishment too!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Tee hee! Sorkin admitted he wrote a groveling email to Michael after the Sony leak and Michael was "professional" in reply but made it clear he would be punished for it.
> 
> I want to know the punishment!



eheheheh


----------



## Lou9

Allie28 said:


> Ha!  Now that's an email I want leaked!
> 
> I want to know the punishment too!



This is the passage from the article:



> Later, when the Sony hack revealed Sorkin's objections, he wrote Fassbender, contritely. "I said, 'Dear Michael: I fear that you've had to read that I didn't want you to play this part,' " he recalls. " 'Please understand, when I wrote that email, I was not yet familiar with your work, but having watched the movies, I need no more convincing you are going to be fantastic in this part. Please know that you have 100 percent of my confidence and I'm here for anything you need.' " Fassbender responded: " 'Thanks, I appreciate that,' " says Sorkin. "It was kind of a curt email. I could tell he was being polite. He was being professional. But he'd been stung, and I was going to be punished."


----------



## mchris55

Lou9 said:


> This is the passage from the article:


 



Of course it was curt mf!!!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> This is the passage from the article:



Gold! I'm having tears laughing here. Sorkin is really entertaining.


----------



## bhb2014

Sorkin is ridiculous. He realised Michael was amazing but what kind of person, an older one especially, who works in business, would say all that crap about someone she DID NOT know? I mean, shut up Sorkin. At least Michael proved him wrong 

Michael hanging out with Zoe few months AFTER they split. So sorry but I have to see another PDA or clear images proving he's still on with AV. When this happens I'll believe 100% they are back together.


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> This is the passage from the article:



Ahh, thanks Lou!  I haven't read the article yet, have it bookmarked to read later.

That email though....


----------



## bhb2014

Another Gleeson on AC's cast. It seems he's the youngest one  Playing the younger version of "Joseph".

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2094766/?ref_=nv_sr_2


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Gold! I'm having tears laughing here. Sorkin is really entertaining.



Too funny!  Michael's "curt" response was great too!


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Ahh, thanks Lou!  I haven't read the article yet, have it bookmarked to read later.
> 
> That email though....



Yes, I just realized it's from the THR article that I just posted. I haven't had time to read it through yet. Just bookmarked it as you did. lol.

Thanks Lou for pointing that part out specifically. Really good one.


----------



## gingerglory

> &#8220;He&#8217;s quite a sexy Steve Jobs,&#8221; Seth Rogen, who plays Steve Wozniak, said with his signature laugh. &#8220;Not to say the real Steve Jobs wasn&#8217;t sexy.&#8221;



Seth knows. eheheh.


----------



## bhb2014

Already?

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com


----------



## Allie28

Short video from THR interview...

https://instagram.com/p/8i8T-yw_88/


----------



## bhb2014

Two new reviews for Macbeth! 

4/5

http://ripitup.com.au/screen/review-...h#.VhVdi_lVikp

4,5/5

http://concreteplayground.com/sydney/event/macbeth-5


----------



## gingerglory

There should be a movie about the making of Steve Jobs. All these behind the scene drama.



> Laurene Jobs called Leo DiCaprio and said, 'Don't do it.' Laurene Jobs called Christian Bale and said, 'Don't [do it].' "



Wonder she ever called Boyle and Fassy? Maybe by that point, she knew there was nothing she can do about it. The film was definitely going to happen.


----------



## gingerglory

two more from THR and the other two are from the press conference from NY. I noticed the scars on his hand. Must be from filming AC, I guess.


----------



## bhb2014

Gifs from Jobs and Macbeth 

Source


----------



## Lou9

Ouch! Probably been flinging himself off things.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> two more from THR and the other two are from the press conference from NY. I noticed the scars on his hand. Must be from filming AC, I guess.


 
Those cuts on his hand must be from filming


----------



## Lou9

All the clips that have been released from Steve Jobs.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> two more from THR and the other two are from the press conference from NY. I noticed the scars on his hand. Must be from filming AC, I guess.



Ouch!  Sword fight scenes perhaps?


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> All the clips that have been released from Steve Jobs.



Cool!  Thanks Lou!!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> All the clips that have been released from Steve Jobs.



Awesome, now I am really looking forward to see him and Kate's scenes. That last one got me hooked. I guess if Kate gets nominated, that would be her Oscar clip.


----------



## Lou9

The author of this blog doesn't thing Michael is a good choice for Steve Jobs because... he can't act. He especially thinks Michael lacks intensity.

Wow.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Those cuts on his hand must be from filming



Yeah, probably from AC. I think now Michael will spend more time in Europe and only get back to US for some campaign later this month or November. 

Did you read this? 



> Nine months later, in early September, the movie would premiere to warm reviews and then have a glitzy, red-carpet splash at the New York Film Festival in early October, with all the stars, along with Sorkin and Boyle, and the added glamour of Fassbender's girlfriend, Alicia Vikander.



One more time putting her name from nowhere in something that is purely about Steve Jobs. What's next? Maybe something like this:



> Fassbender has a busy fall ahead of him with Weinstein Co.s Macbeth and Universal biopic Jobs bowing, which just debuted at the Telluride Film Festival to glowing reviews for both the film and Fassbender. Irish actor is also dating it girl Alicia Vikander.



Jeez her thirst!


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> The author of this blog doesn't thing Michael is a good choice for Steve Jobs because... he can't act. He especially thinks Michael lacks intensity.
> 
> Wow.



Well, if he's only seen him in The Counselor, then I don't blame him for thinking that.  I just wouldn't write a blog about an actor's potential in a role if I had only seen 1/2 films they'd starred in.  

Anway, I think this review from Andrew O'Hehir is the closest thing to a rave review I've seen:

http://www.salon.com/2015/10/07/ste..._drama_that_has_nothing_to_do_with_computers/


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> I think now Michael will spend more time in Europe



Think he will visit Ireland?


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Think he will visit Ireland?



Don't know...he'll be shooting AC (which also has shooting in Spain), LFF, then he might come back to US for more campaign and promote Macbeth, I hope. His schedule is too tight. Maybe in December/January!


----------



## baewatch

Cool, I'm curious to see him in real life. 

I was at two events he was at .... but that was before I started appreciating him! 
I vaguely remember walking past him and his friend years ago at an event


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Cool, I'm curious to see him in real life.
> 
> I was at two events he was at .... but that was before I started appreciating him!
> I vaguely remember walking past him and his friend years ago at an event



I forgot you lived in Ireland!  I honestly think you might bump into him in late December/early January, he'll probably go to see his parents on Christmas.


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> I forgot you live in Ireland!  I honestly think you might bumb into him in late December/early January, he'll probably go to see his parents on Christmas.


Yeah!  Who knows it would be cool to see him around town!


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> The author of this blog doesn't thing Michael is a good choice for Steve Jobs because... he can't act. He especially thinks Michael lacks intensity.
> 
> Wow.


  I'm happy to see that even those who are not great fans of the "sorkinisms" are praising his performance.




mollie12 said:


> Well, if he's only seen him in The Counselor, then I don't blame him for thinking that.  I just wouldn't write a blog about an actor's potential in a role if I had only seen 1/2 films they'd starred in.
> 
> Anway, I think this review from Andrew O'Hehir is the closest thing to a rave review I've seen:
> 
> http://www.salon.com/2015/10/07/ste..._drama_that_has_nothing_to_do_with_computers/


In the Telegraph interview Michael said that the bad reviews were his fault...(I disagree):


> When films go wrong, they haunt him. When our conversation moves on to The Counsellor  a nihilistic, Cormac McCarthy-scripted thriller from Ridley Scott that got murderously bad reviews  he talks about it in a way that suggests the whole thing was entirely his fault. (It really wasnt.) Did the surreal bleakness of McCarthys screenplay  it involves multiple head-chippings and finger-loppings and Cameron Diaz having sex with a car windscreen  throw the cast off-balance?
> 
> No, we all knew what was going on. I just didnt think I delivered, you know? When did he last think he delivered? I never think that.
> 
> He got a lot of things wrong in his performance, he says, with a visible wince. I love working with Ridley. But I just didnt  Im not happy with a lot of things I did.



This RS review is also pretty good:



> Sorkin never goes soft on his protagonist, an adopted child with an ugly streak built to keep those closest to him at a distance. But Fassbender lets us see flickers of humanity. What we don't see is the older, even richer Jobs who married Laurene Powell, had three children, created more Apple miracles, fought the pancreatic cancer eating away at his body and died in 2011 at age 56.
> 
> Steve Jobs the movie aims to catch the man at three public points when people who defined their lives in relation to his showed up at the last minute to give him holy hell. Harsh? Yes. But essential to a film about a pioneer who created products with a slick, spotless veneer to hide all the tangled circuits inside. In Steve Jobs, sure to rank with the year's very best films, we see the circuits without ever diminishing the renegade whose vision is still changing our digital lives.



http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20151007-film-review-does-steve-jobs-do-the-man-justice


> As a movie, Steve Jobs is an exciting piece of iconoclasm: a talky, charged thriller for the brain that offers an intimate interpretation of who Jobs really was, even as it shrewdly undercuts many of the high-tech-saviour claims that have been made for him, especially since his death in 2011. Michael Fassbender, who plays Jobs, doesnt look especially like him, but with tense lips and eyes like heat-seeking missiles, he acts with a tightly wound, domineering bravura that never allows us to forget what a brilliant figure Jobs was, even as his main activity seems to be terrorizing everyone around him.





> Yet if the new movie is a bit of a conceit  all talk and no action  the talk is rarely less than electrifying. Sorkin assumes that the audience is familiar with the outline of Jobs life and career, which he fills in with flashbacks and digressions; by the end, you feel youve received not the whole biography but the distilled essence of it. Sorkin wants to unmask the mystique of the man  to show that the Jobs we think we know was, to a degree, a creation of smoke and mirrors.



http://www.forbes.com/forbes/welcome/


> Filled with superb performances and lively exchanges with the hindsight of history in a bottle, Steve Jobs is genuinely electrifying entertainment that never lets up. It contains not one explosion, not one moment of violence, nor a hint of sexual content or overtly scandalous content. And yet it is riveting and breathlessly exciting from beginning to end.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Guys, stop with that, it's too much LOL the more I learn about Harvey and his connections the more things about his moves are clear. And disgusting. He's a mess.
> 
> LV means what I think it does? That explains a lot.


Everyone knows that he's a pig... If you're implying what I'm sure you're implying.. just for the sake of truth (not that it really matters here..) she had relationships with Louis Vuitton and Chanel way before she was cast in Tulip Fever... movie that  could easily be another Suite Française dumped on VOD.. just saying..     It's also pretty obvious  why a testimonial like her,with many movies releasing this year,is an ideal choice for a fashion house like Vuitton. But these are "details"...
(Speaking in general)it's also pretty disgusting calling every actress cast in one of his movies "Harvey's girl".. implying very precise things... Do you know that even actresses like Kate Winslet and Marion are  very often referred as  "Harvey's girls"?And  let's not start to talk about all the JLaw-related stuff.
OT closed.



Allie28 said:


> Daily Mail article mostly on Alicia but this part pertains to Michael....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Vuitton-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3ntxln56J


I've noticed that the last pics don't have media coverage. The Daily Mail is still reporting the split  rumors. And yes,media care about fake/not fake,happy/miserable  couples if their publicists want them to care. 



Lou9 said:


> This is the passage from the article:


 Some really good bits in this interview...



Allie28 said:


> Short video from THR interview...
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8i8T-yw_88/


Thanks. 

I was pretty sure that Laurene Powell was the reason why  Bale didn't sign up for the role.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> In the Telegraph interview Michael said that the bad reviews were his fault...(I disagree):



Well yeah, I agree that the film would have gotten bad reviews regardless of the quality of his performance, but that doesn't change the fact that he's not good in it, which is why that blogger wrote his post.  The role is really, really thinly written and a lot of actors might have struggled to flesh it out, but I don't think he even nailed the overt emotional scenes.  Penelope Cruz is actually quite good with an even smaller, thinner part.  The only thing I think MF does well in The Counselor is create a real chemistry with Bardem.  

This Jobs review is quite negative, but he still likes MF:



> Unsurprisingly, Fassbender is quite good. He looks great in Jobss trademark black turtleneck and minuscule Smart Guy specs, too. But hes held back by the way the conception turns Jobss tantrums and nasty streak, which are too well known for the movie to omit outright, into starry-eyed proof of his exalted sense of mission. Though Fassbender sometimes seems to be dropping hints that hed have been happier trying out a less glowing interpretation, hes doing his best to play someone whos so special that to criticize his vanity only advertises how mediocre you are.



http://www.gq.com/story/steve-jobs-messiah-for-dummies


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> two more from THR and the other two are from the press conference from NY. I noticed the scars on his hand. Must be from filming AC, I guess.


----------



## bhb2014

> Morgane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows that he's a pig... If you're implying what I'm sure you're implying.. just for the sake of truth (not that it really matters here..) she had relationships with Louis Vuitton and Chanel way before she was cast in Tulip Fever... movie that  could easily be another Suite Française dumped on VOD.. just saying..     It's also pretty obvious  why a testimonial like her,with many movies releasing this year,is an ideal choice for a fashion house like Vuitton. But these are "details"...
> (Speaking in general)it's also pretty disgusting calling every actress cast in one of his movies "Harvey's girl".. implying very precise things... Do you know that even actresses like Kate Winslet and Marion are  very often referred as  "Harvey's girls"?And  let's not start to talk about all the bs received by JLaw.
> OT closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not implying, she IS a Weinstein girl  Came from nowhere (except for critics and very few movie goers, AV was a NOBODY until she started "dating" Michael), "struggled" for three years like she said and suddenly got big roles in US, Harvey already tried to make her happen in 2013 but nobody cared and her films flopped too, he put her in many movies with producers and directors connected to him this year...LV CEO puts money on his company as someone already posted in here. And she became their new face in 2015. Sorry, you have YOUR arguments and I have mine. We agree to disagree, OT closed.
> 
> PS: if Marion and J-Law are Harvey's it girls...Pics speak for themselves, AV is more than a girl he thinks it's brilliant and the next it girl. And she looks more in love with Harvey than with Michael (she seems to despise him but ok). Marion had a 10 year career before winning the Oscar and changing everything. She got bigger roles AFTER the Oscar and because of her talent and awards, not her connections. Lawrence happened BEFORE SLP and her first Oscar actually (Winter's Bone? X-Men?). Winslet? LOL You can compare AV to Paltrow, Lively, especially Gretchen Mol if you will. The others, I mean...
> 
> http://p1cdn04.thewrap.com/images/2..._Gyllenhaal-Sienna_Miller-Alicia_Vikander.jpg
> 
> http://cache3.asset-cache.net/gc/47...eaZR2tl39vk8J/T/KP7bzQSdoklLyXm6hLk9tQlIw5w==
> 
> http://cdn4.thr.com/sites/default/f...cia_vikander_swarovski_dinner_cannes_p_15.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## Lou9

Wow, talk about a polarizing film!

But at least it's not bland. Looking forward to seeing it, especially Michael's and Kate's performances.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Everyone knows that he's a pig... If you're implying what I'm sure you're implying.. just for the sake of truth (not that it really matters here..) she had relationships with Louis Vuitton and Chanel way before she was cast in Tulip Fever... movie that  could easily be another Suite Française dumped on VOD.. just saying..     It's also pretty obvious  why a testimonial like her,with many movies releasing this year,is an ideal choice for a fashion house like Vuitton. But these are "details"...
> (Speaking in general)it's also pretty disgusting calling every actress cast in one of his movies "Harvey's girl".. implying very precise things... Do you know that even actresses like Kate Winslet and Marion are  very often referred as  "Harvey's girls"?And  let's not start to talk about all the JLaw-related stuff.
> OT closed.
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the last pics don't have media coverage. The Daily Mail is still reporting the split  rumors. And yes,media care about fake/not fake,happy/miserable  couples if their publicists want them to care.
> 
> 
> Some really good bits in this interview...
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I was pretty sure that Laurene Powell was the reason why  Bale didn't sign up for the role.



She sure doesn't look at him like he is a pig.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> She sure doesn't look at him like he is a pig.



Right?  How can you not look like that to a man that helped you out in Hollywood? I get her, seriously.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> *Well yeah, I agree that the film would have gotten bad reviews regardless of the quality of his performance, *but that doesn't change the fact that he's not good in it, which is why that blogger wrote his post.  The role is really, really thinly written and a lot of actors might have struggled to flesh it out, but I don't think he even nailed the overt emotional scenes.  Penelope Cruz is actually quite good with an even smaller, thinner part.  The only thing I think MF does well in The Counselor is create a real chemistry with Bardem.
> 
> This Jobs review is quite negative, but he still likes MF:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gq.com/story/steve-jobs-messiah-for-dummies


Yes,it's what I meant.It's not surely among my favorite performances,and I was surprised to see that  someone  preferred that performance to his turn in 12 YAS. 

http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/10/06/steve-jobs-review


> As Jobs, Michael Fassbender is onscreen for virtually every second of the film. Famously not first choice for the role (courtesy of the Sony email hacks, which had Christian Bale and Leonardo DiCaprio as favoured picks), Fassbender, unlike previous Jobs incarnation Ashton Kutcher, looks nothing like his real-life counterpart. But in every other aspect, this is a Kutcher upgrade. Fassbender rides the distinctive rhythms and textures of Sorkins trademark spring-loaded verbal sparring like a pro, offering us a vanity-free look at a man of relentless focus, drive and disregard for any entity, breathing or binary coded, outside his own creation. Yet he also reveals the wounded fragility that underpins the (micro)chip on his shoulder and need for a computer, even a lifestyle, thats a closed system. Most impressively of all, its an awards-bait performance thats largely free from grandstanding, some achievement when delivering one-liners as floridly catchy as Sorkins.





> Structurally, Steve Jobs adopts a blatantly theatrical (and this text is a stage play, and probably a musical, waiting to happen) angle of emotional truths rather than actuality. You want documentary realism? Byte me, say the filmmakers. Paradoxically, its a much fairer film than The Social Network, whose blithe erasure of Mark Zuckerbergs ongoing relationship with his girlfriend (and now wife) allowed Sorkin to push his cute, but inherently made-up, theory about a jilted creep substituting virtual connection for human intimacy.
> 
> And yet Steve Jobs absolutely works as a film in its own right. Boyle, so often the energizer bunny of his snap-crackle-pop-culture movies, keeps the action flowing, walking and talking but without undue gimmicks. Each time period is discreetly shot in a different format  grainy 16mm 4:3 ratio for the 1984 beginnings, 35mm film for the showy 80s and clean HD for the 90s i-digital revolution. The framing and design also echo Jobss gradual personal awakening, from 84s dingy community college interiors, to the airy, arched spaces of 1998s San Francisco Davies Symphony Hall (and rooftop exteriors!). Daniel Pembertons score blends electronica with classical (neatly chiming with Jobss defence of his undefined role that musicians play their instruments; I play the orchestra.). As with Apples best inventions, all the various elements work in seamless synchronicity to create something special. You get the feeling that, despite its often-unflattering overview, Steve Jobs is a product that even Steve Jobs would sign off on.



Interesting comments on Reddit:



> The lady sitting next to me had the faintest idea what Apple was, yet alone who the CEO was, and she said it was the best movie she'd seen at the festival by far. On the other hand, you have someone like my mom who was very invested in his relationship with his daughter and really wants to see the movie for that reason. So it does have both. And like the Social Network, if you have no idea about any of the matters in the movie, like the founding of Apple or Jobs' relationship with Wozniak or his daughter, it does a good job at telling the story and keeping you immersed in it.
> Because that's essentially what the movie is. His personal relationships either benefiting or losing something from his corporate relationships.


----------



## bhb2014

I don't think this will make any difference to Jobs but Weinstein changed Burnt's release to October 30th. Only limited on the 23th. So Michael will face Diesel and Paranormal Activity only, great news!

https://twitter.com/Drexel_Theatre/status/651898010113286144

EDIT: can it have a 75K average this weekend? And wow, I have no idea about marketing costs. 14,4M only with TV spots? 



> Universal/Legendary is releasing their Aaron Sorkin-scripted Steve Jobs biopic from director Danny Boyle in Los Angeles and New York before expanding on October 16 and 23. The film is propped by a 93% Rotten Tomatoes score, which is great news as great reviews are the key driver here. Industry sources say that the film needs to make $75K per theater in order to be considered a decent limited launch. Per iSpotTV, Uni has shelled out $14.45M on TV spots running on NBC, CBS, Fox, AMC and Comedy Central.



http://deadline.com/2015/10/the-martian-pan-steve-jobs-the-walk-box-office-preview-1201568894


----------



## Allie28

More pics of a beauty with a beast....












These pics make them look like a couple...just look how she's gazing into his eyes and smiling.  But I'd never refer to her as a "Weinstein Girl" or say that she slept with him to get roles.  That's disgusting.   I'm not naive and I'm sure it happens all the time but I think it's wrong to single one actress out and always make the accusation she slept with a pig like Weinstein to get where she's at when there's absolutely no proof.


----------



## bhb2014

Harvey BUYS her films (except for Nine), he doesn't cast her in them. And when she was cast in Nine it was AFTER she won her Oscar and had a beautiful career of 10 years besides her. Should I mention how much he ruined all the films he BOUGHT that have her on the cast? The Immigrant, Macbeth, soon The Little Prince...he buys them because he wants to, Marion doesn't need him to become famous, she already was before him. And she still is regardless his existence.

Let's see AV: she's been attending events connected to Harvey since 2013 (some of them she wasn't even remorely connected so basically a wanna be attending a big premiere), she was cast with a leading role in Tulip Fever when she was a nobody for basically everyone in US, she got a small but pretty much promoted role in Burnt, another Weinstein movie. Harvey himself said she's an it girl and deserves everything that's happening to her...how she suddenly rose in only a few years is quite weird for me.

So no, I don't think I'm picking on her and Harvey. She is one of his girls, along with Mol, Paltrow and Lively. Nobody here is saying she is the only one, he had, has and will have many others. And comparing her to Marion is very wrong for me. With Winslet even more.


----------



## mchris55

After all of this, I think I need a SHOWER!!

Thank goodness for Sexy Kate in a few hours. We are now comparing AMPAS winners with unknowns.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> After all of this, I think I need a SHOWER!!



I need to watch The Affair, second season premiered last Sunday and I haven't watched it yet


----------



## sweetpatootie

Allie28 said:


> These pics make them look like a couple...just look how she's gazing into his eyes and smiling.  But I'd never refer to her as a "Weinstein Girl" or say that she slept with him to get roles.  That's disgusting.   I'm not naive and I'm sure it happens all the time but I think it's wrong to single one actress out and always make the accusation she slept with a pig like Weinstein to get where she's at when there's absolutely no proof.



Hear, hear!   She's a very talented actress. Can't stand hearing her name being dragged through the mud, ugh.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Not implying, *she IS a Weinstein girl * Came from nowhere (except for critics and very few movie goers, AV was a NOBODY until she started "dating" Michael), "struggled" for three years like she said and suddenly got big roles in US, Harvey already tried to make her happen in 2013 but nobody cared and her films flopped too, he put her in many movies with producers and directors connected to him this year...LV CEO puts money on his company as someone already posted in here. *Sorry, you have YOUR arguments and I have mine. *We agree to disagree, OT closed.
> 
> PS: if Marion and J-Law are Harvey's it girls I can't even tell what AV is then  Pics speak for themselves. And what I said before. AV looks more in love with Harvey than with Michael (she seems to despise him but ok). Marion had a 10 year career before winning the Oscar and changing everything. She got bigger roles AFTER the Oscar and because of her talent and awards, not her connections. Lawrence happened BEFORE SLP and her first Oscar actually (Winter's Bone? X-Men?). Winslet? LOL You can compare AV to Paltrow, Lively, especially Gretchen Mol if you will. The others, I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> Not only " LV CEO puts money on his company",he also offers contracts to the Harvey's girls? Really?   Does Chanel put money on his company? Otherwise I cannot explain why she had relationships with these fashion houses before becoming a Weinstein's girl..  Also, I'm pretty sure that many other people would disagree about the fact that a BAFTA nominated actress comes from nowhere. YOU think she's a Weinstein's girl,but it's not because YOU have your biased theories, that your theories are true.. since you're still convinced that a Swedish article quoting something Weinstein said during the Cannes showreel is an exclusive and confidential interview with him,honestly these arguments are not even worth discussing,so yes,let's agree to disagree.
> And you shouldn't explain to me that people like Kate,Marion,or even JLaw don't owe him their careers,because I obviously know that...   But evidently you don't read what some  people actually write...  Apparently Weinstein bought the win for SLPB and the  nomination for American Hustle too...  Honestly,what these people say and write about these actresses (JLaw in particular) to decry them as undeserving,is very similar to what you're saying  about Alicia Vikander.There's no difference.  If Vikander was a young male actor with earlier acclaimed roles, photographed with him at a promo event for  his own movie (maybe that's the reason why she was happy?),I'm petty sure nobody would be saying that "he comes from nowhere,he's a NOBODY",so..  In this case,the hilarious thing is that he's even actively campaigning for Rooney in her category.
> OT CLOSED.
Click to expand...


----------



## mchris55

I thought it was closed already.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> bhb2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only " LV CEO puts money on his company",he also offers contracts to the Harvey's girls? Really?   Does Chanel put money on his company? Otherwise I cannot explain why she had relationships with these fashion houses before becoming a Weinstein's girl..  Also, I'm pretty sure that many other people would disagree about the fact that a BAFTA nominated actress comes from nowhere. YOU think she's a Weinstein's girl,but it's not because YOU have your biased theories, that your theories are true.. since you're still convinced that a Swedish article quoting something Weinstein said during the Cannes showreel is an exclusive and confidential interview with him,honestly these arguments are not even worth discussing,so yes,let's agree to disagree.
> And you shouldn't explain to me that people like Kate,Marion,or even JLaw don't owe him their careers,because I obviously know that...   But evidently you don't read what some  people actually write...  Apparently Weinstein bought the win for SLPB and the  nomination for American Hustle too...  Honestly,what these people say and write about these actresses (JLaw in particular) to decry them as undeserving,is very similar to what you're saying  about Alicia Vikander.There's no difference.  If Vikander was a young male actor with earlier acclaimed roles, photographed with him at a promo event for  his own movie (maybe that's the reason why she was happy?),I'm petty sure nobody would be saying that "he comes from nowhere,he's a NOBODY",so..  In this case,the hilarious thing is that he's even actively campaigning for Rooney in her category.
> OT CLOSED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgane, I only answered you because you said nonsense to ME. I had to say something. I know how you think and you know what I think. I have my arguments you have yours. We agree to disagree. I'm surely not alone in here, neither are you, we'll never know the truth, unless something comes out in the future or something. Judd already told her stories with him recently, we know about Mol, Paltrow, Alba and Lively too...HW is full of surprises.
> 
> And please don't bring the sexist talk. There are many ACTORS who come from nowhere, who are NOBODIES and get good roles in films. They won't be Harvey's boys because Harvey likes women   We are talking about Harvey, not Hollywood in general (and not only Hollywood, casting couch happens all over the world, along with people getting roles and awards because of money and connections).
> 
> Harvey isn't that dumb, come on  He helps giving her buzz by saying good things about her (brilliant, it girl), releasing pics and videos of her cameo in Burnt (she even had a happy b-day on social networks LOL), by signing her with LV, by bringing her on stage on his Cannes presentation, at AMFAR, etc.
> 
> EDIT: I thought it was closed too but anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetpatootie

Allie28 said:


> I am excited that in a few short months Michael went from being considered a long-shot to front runner.  Telling that the more people see his performance, the higher his chances go.



It's amazing how things have changed since the movie was screened at Telluride. Ever since Michael's involvement was announced late last year, most talk was about how he was a bad choice and how he was going to fail. Most people kept bringing up 2 things - how he doesn't look remotely like Jobs and how "bad" he is with the American accent. I don't know what the feeling was at this forum but I can imagine the people who love to tear him down and mock him were also enjoying making fun of him then. The really malicious ones at other forums were relishing the idea of Michael failing so that he could be punished for daring to live his private life the way he sees fit - privately.

Even when the first teaser trailer was released, many people were unconvinced and thought he looked terrible. So now, after 9 short months since production started, it's thrilling to see the movie getting great reviews and in particular, Michael being recognized for the brilliant actor he is.


----------



## Allie28

sweetpatootie said:


> It's amazing how things have changed since the movie was screened at Telluride. Ever since Michael's involvement was announced late last year, most talk was about how he was a bad choice and how he was going to fail. Most people kept bringing up 2 things - how he doesn't look remotely like Jobs and how "bad" he is with the American accent. I don't know what the feeling was at this forum but I can imagine the people who love to tear him down and mock him were also enjoying making fun of him then. The really malicious ones at other forums were relishing the idea of Michael failing so that he could be punished for daring to live his private life the way he sees fit - privately.
> 
> Even when the first teaser trailer was released, many people were unconvinced and thought he looked terrible. So now, after 9 short months since production started, it's thrilling to see the movie getting great reviews and in particular, Michael being recognized for the brilliant actor he is.


----------



## bhb2014

Some new pics and gifs  His hair is a bit weird LOL Kate looks absolutely gorgeous!

















http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com


----------



## PSawyer

mchris55 said:


> After all of this, I think I need a SHOWER!!
> 
> Thank goodness for Sexy Kate in a few hours. *We are now comparing AMPAS winners with unknowns*.



That was funny!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> These pics make them look like a couple...just look how she's gazing into his eyes and smiling.  But I'd never refer to her as a "Weinstein Girl" or say that she slept with him to get roles.  That's disgusting.   I'm not naive and I'm sure it happens all the time but I think it's wrong to single one actress out and always make the accusation she slept with a pig like Weinstein to get where she's at when there's absolutely no proof.


Pretty much this. It's disgusting. Above all considering that a few great performances (in her case well promoted) can be really enough to be noticed by  producers and directors.Her breakthrough is not even strange.

@bhb,I know that you've your theories. My point is that biased theories (the premieres,the "nobody" stuff,now the insinuations about the LV contract.. ) remain theories,they're not facts. It's better to say "I,bhb,think that". If I've some theories"I,Morgane,think that". So,yes,I had to say something too. 

Very interesting piece about Macbeth (among the best I've read):
http://theoxfordculturereview.com/2015/10/04/review-macbeth-2/


> To begin with my first question: how well does this adaptation work as a cinematic undertaking? The answer is, well enough. Its bold, smooth, and visually arresting. The story, a taut, cynical thriller about a warrior turned tyrant, is as gripping here as it has always been, the film itself adding little to it  if sometimes cutting quite a bit. Perhaps in an effort to offer cinematic images that would match the powerful poetry of the play, the film occasionally goes beyond the customary screen realism to toy with expressionist compositions, fades to white, extreme slow motion, and erratic editing. While not particularly inspired, these moments are not too distracting either, the action and emotion remaining perfectly clear at all times. And what is clear above all is that this Macbeth is supposed to be an incredibly depressing affair. Cold, brutal, and miserable must have been universal cues for the designers and actors alike. No one ever laughs, hardly anyone ventures a smile here. All men on screen sport the I-will-probably-be-dead-by-tomorrow expression and, this being Macbeth, most of them indeed will. The women are silent and bitter, their children endlessly victimized. Kurzels medieval Scotland is a bleak, barbaric world where ruthlessness is the key to survival  so its probably quite an accurate depiction of the actual historical moment. Shakespeare himself might have had a slightly different mental image of his play-world, as the pivotal act of regicide is described by virtually everybody in the play as an assault on the divine order of the universe itself, which in Kurzels film emphasizing the dog-eat-dog politics of warring Scottish clans translates into rather hysterical and improbable outbursts of moral outrage.
> 
> Such oddities aside, the vividness and consistency of Kurzels vision is one of the films greatest strengths. At his best, Kurzel shows only just enough to paint an evocative image of Macbeths doomed world: the common misery of the poor, the terrified court, the nameless soldiers trudging on. There are moments in Kurzels film that put me in mind of Grigori Kozintsevs two Shakespearean adaptations, Hamlet (1964) and King Lear (1971).





> Here is what I think went wrong: anxious about adapting what is probably one of the most difficult texts in the Shakespeare canon, the creators decided to emphasise the psychological dimension whenever possible and to rely on their conception of the characters to convey, sometimes even force, meaning. Thus Macbeth was diagnosed with PTSD  just like Fienness Coriolanus a few years back  and he and Lady Macbeth were loaded with the trauma of having just buried their only child (the interpolated opening scene of the film), an interpretive manoeuvre so common these days that it might soon become the most annoying cliché in modern Shakespeare productions since Hamlets Oedipus complex. Michael *Fassbender and Marion Cotillard are both excellent at portraying this hurting couple, but the acute sense of their pain and gradual mental breakdown kept overriding my concern for the meaning of the actual words they were speaking. I could not help but suspect that someone actually believed that as long as I got the gist (ah, all right, so this is where Macbeth goes mad), it didnt matter all that much that I failed to follow the verse. No one should be allowed to get away with believing such nonsense. The text, especially in Shakespeares later plays, is everything. It can be complex and convoluted, sometimes insanely so, but thats often because its bursting with meaning, with metaphors, puns, antitheses, echoes, paradoxes, and this must all be conveyed. If the actors lose this, they lose all that really matters.
> *
> The verses of Macbeth do not merely speak of unbearable terrors, of collapsing boundaries between the real and the unreal, the living and the dead, the moral and the amoral universe, they themselves collapse those boundaries, they themselves are unbearable terrors. If I am to appreciate the depths of this play, I need to know exactly what the actors are saying. Watching two desperate, isolated people mumbling, droning, and hissing Shakespeares words at each other wont do the trick. It is possible that Kurzel and his cast simply wanted to avoid theatrics  they certainly excised any scene that would compromise the deadly seriousness of the main plot, making Shakespeare sound much dourer than he actually was. The advantage of theatricality, however, is that it can help the viewer get in. The best actors are never afraid to pause, turn head, raise voice, or make a gesture for some extra emphasis in Shakespeare. Frustratingly, only the famous soundbites tend to get such treatment here, almost as if trying to alert the viewers: here is one bit that you may recognise. The rest is sometimes bordering on tired monotony. The supporting actors are not allowed any significant liberties with their parts, either, and as they seem to have been encouraged not to stand out (most of them even made to look like one another, what with all those beards and frowns), there isnt much to be said about particular supporting performances, despite some well-known names in the cast. To be sure, Sean Harris is a magnetic presence throughout as a seething, brutalized Macduff, and David Thewlis has an air of quiet menace about him as a not-so-saintly king Duncan, but neither is ever given enough room to steal a scene.


----------



## sweetpatootie

gingerglory said:


> THR OCT. cover
> 
> And the interview: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/a-widows-threats-high-powered-829925



Thank you, gingerglory!  Great read!
I also started watching the video of them at Telluride but had to pause it for viewing another time as I need to get to bed.  
Very nice cover photo and inside spread photos. And dare I say, Seth Rogen looks quite handsome on the cover.


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane, these are NOT "theories", I listed facts to show how I think. You apparently consider them theories because you believe she's not a Weinstein girl and only see what YOU wanna see. Fine, you also have your arguments to justify how you think (which I find wrong but they are facts too) but don't desqualify mine because you have a different POV.



Are we done now? Because you wrote "Closed" two times and keep replying LOL I think we both let our opinions clear.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> After all of this, I think I need a SHOWER!!
> 
> Thank goodness for Sexy Kate in a few hours. We are now comparing AMPAS winners with unknowns.



Now that I read this  I'm with ya!

And...slay Kate, slay!

https://twitter.com/TODAYshow/status/651740222770839552


----------



## gingerglory

sweetpatootie said:


> It's amazing how things have changed since the movie was screened at Telluride. Ever since Michael's involvement was announced late last year, most talk was about how he was a bad choice and how he was going to fail. Most people kept bringing up 2 things - how he doesn't look remotely like Jobs and how "bad" he is with the American accent. I don't know what the feeling was at this forum but I can imagine the people who love to tear him down and mock him were also enjoying making fun of him then. The really malicious ones at other forums were relishing the idea of Michael failing so that he could be punished for daring to live his private life the way he sees fit - privately.
> 
> Even when the first teaser trailer was released, many people were unconvinced and thought he looked terrible. So now, after 9 short months since production started, it's thrilling to see the movie getting great reviews and in particular, Michael being recognized for the brilliant actor he is.



 I would also want to add that based on recent interviews which revealed how Michael handled the role changes, Sony email leaks, and the doubts, all that behind the scene drama, I have strong faith in him to handle any professional hassles and his ability to remain calm under extreme pressure. And I think he's the man who knows exactly what he's doing and there won't many people who could influence and manipulate him.


----------



## sweetpatootie

Morgane, thank you for the Oxford Culture Review - excellent piece. I can see clearly now why this movie has its detractors and why it is not considered in the running for the Academy Awards. Up until this review, I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't be in contention when it was getting so many great reviews lauding its visuals, direction and acting. But if it's as relentlessly grim, dour and dark as the author says, I can see how off-putting it can be to sit through it for 2 hours. And if the impact of Shakespeare's glorious words are minimized by all the whispering, mumbling and in general, "naturalistic" delivery, I can see how detrimental that can be.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> Very interesting piece about Macbeth (among the best I've read):
> http://theoxfordculturereview.com/2015/10/04/review-macbeth-2/



Thank you for posting that Macbeth review. Kurzel himself had talked about how he didn't want the verse to be the revered, "precious thing" in the movie and how he wanted it to flow naturally. But I think that approach may have killed the meter and stripped away a lot of the richness of the text. I haven't seen it, so I may disagree with this reviewer and love it, I don't know. The wait for December just seems so LONG at this point. 

I do hope that Arkapaw manages an Oscar nom for his work, though. It'll be some added cred for AC, which can only be good.  And I didn't realize he was also the cinematographer on TLBO.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> I would also want to add that based on recent interviews which revealed how Michael handled the role changes, Sony email leaks, and the doubts, all that behind the scene drama, I have strong faith in him to handle any professional hassles and his ability to remain calm under extreme pressure. And I think he's the man who knows exactly what he's doing and there won't many people who could influence and manipulate him.



He seems to be handling everything with aplomb.  When I saw his interviews with Anne Thompson and Scott Feinberg, I knew that he was someone with a clear idea of where he wanted to take his career.  I'd love for him to do another in-depth industry oriented interview like that again now that he's entering a different stage in his career progression.  There'd be lots to talk about.


----------



## sweetpatootie

gingerglory said:


> I would also want to add that based on recent interviews which revealed how Michael handled the role changes, Sony email leaks, and the doubts, all that behind the scene drama, I have strong faith in him to handle any professional hassles and his ability to remain calm under extreme pressure. And I think he's the man who knows exactly what he's doing and there won't many people who could influence and manipulate him.



Yes, very true! What I've always admired about him - besides his outstanding talent (and decent looks  ) is that he has such a mature, level-headed outlook on acting, fame and the industry.  It has always been about the craft, about doing interesting stories with other talented artists... not about chasing fame and glory. And the proof is there in movies such as Frank, Slow West, Shame, Trespass Against Us, Steve Jobs, Macbeth and so on. He takes on smaller movies and challenging roles. This is what differentiates him from other actors like for example, Gerard Butler and Colin Farrell who, although at one point had very promising careers, picked very mediocre projects and poor scripts way too often. 

And as you point out, he knows his own mind. I can't imagine that he gets manipulated to do certain things like some people keep claiming over and over again as if he's a puppet for the Hollywood PR machine. He's so way above that kind of nonsense! He's a truly great actor, certainly among the best at the moment. His work speaks for itself.


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth COULD grab tech nods and even supporting actress to be honest. This category is weak as hell  But Harvey couldn't care less about it and he'll only campaign for Mara and Leigh. Even tech nods, which seem likely, will be lost due to his lack of interest in the film. Michael's Oscar bait movie is Steve Jobs, Macbeth will only push his campaign and give him even more buzz, like it happened to Marion last year with Immigrant and TDON (not Oscar-bait though). Coincidently, one movie snubbed by Harvey and another one released later in the year with praise from critics. 

A film that has MANY reviews praising cinematography and acting (some of them even saying performances are Oscar-worthy) actually could be nominated. Weak year and two leading actors beloved by critics and AMPAS. If Harvey cared it could happen. The excuse of "Oh, it's Shakespeare, oh it's too harsh and violent" is nonsense for me to justify Harvey's treatment on it. Given the conext, Macbeth would have chances. Unfortunately, Weinstein isn't Studiocanal.

Early this year I would say it was nonsense to consider Macbeth an Oscar contender. But with so many anticipated films flopping or getting mixed/bad reviews, it could have a shot with a strong push. Not for Michael, obviously, but for techs and Marion. It's a shame.


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thank you for posting that Macbeth review. Kurzel himself had talked about how he didn't want the verse to be the revered, "precious thing" in the movie and how he wanted it to flow naturally. But I think that approach may have killed the meter and stripped away a lot of the richness of the text. I haven't seen it, so I may disagree with this reviewer and love it, I don't know. The wait for December just seems so LONG at this point.
> 
> I do hope that Arkapaw manages an Oscar nom for his work, though. It'll be some added cred for AC, which can only be good.  And I didn't realize he was also the cinematographer on TLBO.



You should read other reviews too. Because there are many that loved dialogues or that loved visuals enough to forget about script's issues.

I also do hope that at least Cinematography happens. Adam is amazing and he's working in AC too


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> EDIT: can it have a 75K average this weekend? And wow, I have no idea about marketing costs. 14,4M only with TV spots?
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/10/the-martian-pan-steve-jobs-the-walk-box-office-preview-1201568894



Hm, $75K per theater average? Entirely doable, I think.  Sicario, for example, did $67K avg in its first limited release weekend. American Sniper last year did a whopping $158K avg.

As for ad spend, $14.4M doesn't seem too bad when you consider WB is spending $27.8M on poor PAN.  Of course, it also helps that they made STEVE JOBS for only $30-$35M (as opposed to $150M! for PAN).

I'm hoping the end box office numbers for SJ matches what THE SOCIAL NETWORK racked up. I think it's a bit more of a tough sell than TSN, but hopefully word of mouth will be good.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> You should read other reviews too. Because there are many that loved dialogues or that loved visuals enough to forget about script's issues.
> 
> I also do hope that at least Cinematography happens. Adam is amazing and he's working in AC too



Oh, I've read all of the positive ones. I hadn't brought myself to read too many of the negative ones because of the fact that I haven't seen it yet myself. Clearly, lots of people LOVED it. But there are those who definitely didn't like it.  Which happens a lot to movies with a strong creative vision, so it's not that I think that's a bad thing.


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> Hm, $75K per theater average? Entirely doable, I think.  Sicario, for example, did $67K avg in its first limited release weekend. American Sniper last year did a whopping $158K avg.
> 
> As for ad spend, $14.4M doesn't seem too bad when you consider WB is spending $27.8M on poor PAN.  Of course, it also helps that they made STEVE JOBS for only $30-$35M (as opposed to $150M! for PAN).
> 
> I'm hoping the end box office numbers for SJ matches what THE SOCIAL NETWORK racked up. I think it's a bit more of a tough sell than TSN, but hopefully word of mouth will be good.



Oh, I was just surprised because I have no notion about marketing numbers  Guess Universal is spending nearly or even more than Jobs' budget on promotion. But like you said, not a very expensive film. So it would have to gross over 110M or so to be considered a hit. 

TSN made 225M worldwide, with a 40M budget. But it was released when Facebook was trending a lot, reviews were way better (95 on MC and 9/10 on RT) too. It's hard to compare. I don't think Jobs will be big like that by any means, especially because Jobs is much more popular in US so domestic will probably be the best market for it. Overseas' interest isn't high like overseas interest in TSN, for instance.

I agree, 75K won't be hard to pull, Jobs has the reviews, strong promotion and campaign. Excited!


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> Oh, I've read all of the positive ones. I hadn't brought myself to read too many of the negative ones because of the fact that I haven't seen it yet myself. Clearly, lots of people LOVED it. But there are those who definitely didn't like it.  Which happens a lot to movies with a strong creative vision, so it's not that I think that's a bad thing.



Oh, of course. I've never seen a film with only positive reviews. But in terms of rating, Macbeth is at the same place of Jobs. MOST reviews, like by far, are positive. It has three 100 reviews on MC, 85 score. 42 positive on RT, only 5 negative.

Jobs has 8 positive reviews on MC, 2 average and one negative. Score is 76. On RT, 31 positive and 2 negative. So there are clearly those who hated it too.

Difference between them is the subject and how it was approached. Jobs is Oscar-bait, it was made for that, Boyle/Sorkin, real person biography. Macbeth is very dark Shakespeare, violent as hell, seeing AMPAS recognizing that is pretty hard. Only in a weak year and with very strong campaign that we see would see it being nominated.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> Oh, of course. I've never seen a film with only positive reviews. But in terms of rating, Macbeth is at the same place of Jobs. MOST reviews, like by far, are positive. It has three 100 reviews on MC, 85 score. 42 positive on RT, only 5 negative.
> 
> Jobs has 8 positive reviews on MC, 2 average and one negative. Score is 76. On RT, 31 positive and 2 negative. So there are clearly those who hated it too.
> 
> Difference between them is the subject and how it was approached. Jobs is Oscar-bait, it was made for that, Boyle/Sorkin, real person biography. Macbeth is very dark Shakespeare, violent as hell, seeing AMPAS recognizing that is pretty hard. Only in a weak year and with very strong campaign that we see would see it being nominated.



Oh, you don't have to justify Macbeth's critical reception. It's been very, very good. I know that its rating on RT is currently a tenth of a point higher than SJ, for example  I'm not down on it at all.  I want all of Michael's films to be well-received.  I also love to talk about movies and that's all I'm really doing here. 

On Jobs, I've gone ahead and read the negative reviews  I feel like I really do know what to expect from that one and I'm not worried about developing preconceptions before I watch it. I'm interested to see what I think of the ending, which seems to be causing problems for some people.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> Oh, I was just surprised because I have no notion about marketing numbers  Guess Universal is spending nearly or even more than Jobs' budget on promotion. But like you said, not a very expensive film. So it would have to gross over 110M or so to be considered a hit.



I would be beyond pleased if it grossed over $110M domestic, considering that TSN grossed $97M domestic. All the pieces are in place, now it's just a question of how audiences respond. Can't wait, but at the same time, I hate waiting for box office numbers. I wish I didn't care so much!


----------



## BagBerry13

Let's be realistic here, Marion was a nobody in the US before she won the Oscar for La Vie en Rose. She might have had a career of ten years but that was in France. She shot one American movie before. So let's not claim she was any different from the women Harvey took on and made them blossom. At least Marion didn't have to wear any Marchesa unlike JLaw and others.
In the unlikely case Alicia wins an Oscar next year, what's the excuse then? She would've had the exact same career build up as Marion did. And even back then Marion used PR too. She made a whole documentary about her journey to the Oscars. Why do that if you don't expect to actually win it?


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> I would be beyond pleased if it grossed over $110M domestic, considering that TSN grossed $97M domestic. All the pieces are in place, now it's just a question of how audiences respond. Can't wait, but at the same time, I hate waiting for box office numbers. I wish I didn't care so much!



Oh I meant 110M worldwide. IF it does that domestic and we sum that with overseas box office...huge hit! But I think that 75M domestic is already good, it won't make more than TSN. I also don't think that Universal is expecting a 224M gross like TSN did.

I'm excited too! I love analyzing box office numbers!


----------



## bhb2014

Marion stared her career in early 90s and made it in US over a decade later. For a French film, in French, that she campaigned for, obviously. She had to if she wanted to win, nothing wrong with that. Her success in HW has absolutely nothing to do with Harvey. Doors opened to her because of La Vie Wm Rose and movies after it. Nine was a huge flop and th only film made by Weinstein that she did. Others were acquired and destroyed by him because he wanted to, not her. And all of them would be released by someone else anyway.

J-Law had Winter's Bone and X-Men before Harvey. And multiple hits after SLP. She doesn't need Harvey either. And she has charisma and popularity, something AV does not have or ever will, unless she fires her PR team LOL


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> Let's be realistic here, Marion was a nobody in the US before she won the Oscar for La Vie en Rose. She might have had a career of ten years but that was in France. She shot one American movie before. So let's not claim she was any different from the women Harvey took on and made them blossom. At least Marion didn't have to wear any Marchesa unlike JLaw and others.
> In the unlikely case Alicia wins an Oscar next year, what's the excuse then? She would've had the exact same career build up as Marion did. And even back then Marion used PR too. She made a whole documentary about her journey to the Oscars. Why do that if you don't expect to actually win it?


----------



## Allie28

Michael in Paris last night....




https://instagram.com/p/8k5gseLXsf/


----------



## Lou9

Very positive review of Steve Jobs from AO Scott in New York Times.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is attending fashion shows now? On awards season? LOL OMG! I predict an engagement on Times by November! It's fun how awards season change actors...I am loving to follow his transformation!


----------



## Lou9

Allie28 said:


> Michael in Paris last night....
> 
> View attachment 3151343
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8k5gseLXsf/



First thing I thought of was Paris Fashion Week, but that's not very Michael and LV was the last show yesterday. I don't see anything indicating he went to the LV show with AV and she didn't even mention he was in Paris with him in this NYT piece (mentioned some other friend), but I assume she's why he was there.


----------



## gingerglory

> I do hope that Arkapaw manages an Oscar nom for his work, though. It'll be some added cred for AC, which can only be good.  And I didn't realize he was also the cinematographer on TLBO.



Yes, Adam, like Sean Bobbitt, is the cinematographer who works with Michael three times now. I really wish he could get some recognition during this award season.


----------



## mchris55

It's not just a whiff of desperation, it's a full blown stench.

It is too bad that people are catching on to the pedestrian games. When your partner in crime is called @harveysangel on AW, that is NOT a good look.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> First thing I thought of was Paris Fashion Week, but that's not very Michael and LV was the last show yesterday. I don't see anything indicating he went to the LV show with AV and she didn't even mention he was in Paris with him in this NYT piece (mentioned some other friend), but I assume she's why he was there.



My thought exactly. If he went to see the show, there would be some pics of him in the show. This pic was after, but I also think he accompanied her to Paris.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Very positive review of Steve Jobs from AO Scott in New York Times.



Scott is one of top critics in NYCC and I'm glad that he likes the movie!


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> He seems to be handling everything with aplomb.  When I saw his interviews with Anne Thompson and Scott Feinberg, I knew that he was someone with a clear idea of where he wanted to take his career.  I'd love for him to do another in-depth industry oriented interview like that again now that he's entering a different stage in his career progression.  There'd be lots to talk about.



Me too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## BagBerry13

ScorpionDoom said:


> He seems to be handling everything with aplomb.  When I saw his interviews with Anne Thompson and Scott Feinberg, I knew that he was someone with a clear idea of where he wanted to take his career. * I'd love for him to do another in-depth industry oriented interview like that again now that he's entering a different stage in his career progression.*  There'd be lots to talk about.



DP/30 would be great.


----------



## arbel

Hello, 

It's m first post here. When i began searching more infos on MF i landed here, and since i came here quite often. In fact i'm a total Winslet fan and when she began gushing about him last spring , i thought he had tobe special. 

I just wanted to react to his sighting in Paris last night , after the Louis Vuitton show according to the guy who posted the pic on IG. Well I'm surprised and quite shocked . I thought he returned to London because he had professional obligations. Since the rest of the Steve Jobs Movie are still in New York promoting he movie. I mean yesterday the spent all day promoting the movie. At night Sorkin , Kate and Danny were on a live event with The New York Times,  , there was another live event earlier with Boyle, Sorkin and Jeff Daniels. And in the morning Kate passed by the Today show.And Sorkind was on a talk show as well. If he only flew out the Us to go to assist fashion shows with Vikander , while i found his behavior not very professional. i mean he's the playing the title character ,not Kate Winslet, Not Jeff Daniels.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> It's not just a whiff of desperation, it's a full blown stench.
> 
> It is too bad that people are catching on to the pedestrian games. When your partner in crime is called @harveysangel on AW, that is NOT a good look.



This is true I have to stop falling for this. Who knows why Michael was there anyway? Many people from AC cast are French and live there too. We have no idea why he was there, maybe it was a stunt for AV, maybe he was there.for something else.

Edit: There was a famous AV Stan commenting on that pic saying he was such a good boyfriend. The guy who posted answered: maybe. LOL and it seems he went there for the show.


----------



## mollie12

Good reviews from LA Times, AV Club, and RogerEbert.com for Steve Jobs.  They should all be added to Metacritic eventually.


----------



## gingerglory

USA Today has a piece about his Oscar chance.

As 'Steve Jobs,' Michael Fassbender may be Oscar-bound http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ds-best-actor-oscar-race-steve-jobs/73530018/



> Steve Jobs put thousands of songs in our pocket and mini-computers at our ears. Could he put an Oscar statue on Michael Fassbender's mantle?
> 
> Audiences are about to discover that Steve Jobs, opening Friday in New York and Los Angeles (nationwide Oct. 23), is an atypical biography. Rather than a traditional retelling of its subject's life, screenwriter Aaron Sorkin (The Social Network, Moneyball) crafted the controversial tech icon's life into three defined acts, each surrounding pivotal project launches.
> 
> "It's not at all a traditional biopic people would expect," says Fandango.com chief correspondent Dave Karger. "It's such a fresh and different take on that kind of movie, and in the hands of two masters like (director) Danny Boyle and Aaron Sorkin, the risk really pays off."
> 
> *The consensus in Hollywood is that the actor's deft embodiment of the mercurial tech giant is stunning &#8212; despite the fact that Fassbender admittedly looks nothing like Jobs, who died in 2011 &#8212; and set to propel Fassbender to the top of the Oscar race.*
> 
> "I think the best actor race is over, personally," says GoldDerby.com's founder Tom O'Neil. "Michael Fassbender has every thing he needs to win best actor."
> 
> Statistics on Gold Derby, an awards prognosticating site, favor Fassbender over possible contenders such as Johnny Depp (Black Mass), Eddie Redmayne (The Danish Girl), Michael Caine (Youth), Leonardo DiCaprio (The Revenant), Bryan Cranston (Trumbo) and Matt Damon (The Martian).The recipe for Oscar gold is hardwired into Steve Jobs. Academy Awards voters historically fall hard for A-listers playing famous people (think Meryl Streep becoming Margaret Thatcher in The Iron Lady or Helen Mirren ruling as Elizabeth II in The Queen). "That is the kind of huge physical transformation they like to reward," says O'Neil.
> 
> *The only hiccup Fassbender faces is a lack of heroics. *His Jobs, much like the man depicted in Walter Isaacson's authorized biography (on which the screenplay is based), is both a brilliant industry disrupter and a cold millionaire who refuses to claim his eldest daughter, Lisa, despite the proof of a paternity test. In short, in Steve Jobs, Steve Jobs is a jerk.
> 
> While a rabid fan base continues to propel the film forward, *"Steve Jobs is doing a better job of captivating younger social-savvy audiences than your usual biopic," says Tobi Bauckhage, co-founder of fan entertainment site Moviepilot.com, noting that the movie has already stirred up more chatter on Facebook, Twitter and YouTube than The Theory of Everything and The Imitation Game had prior to their releases last fall.*
> 
> *In fact, the biggest obstacle to a win may be Fassbender himself.*
> 
> The actor, last nominated for best supporting actor for his depraved slave owner in 12 Years a Slave, has famously declined to campaign in the past. *"He's one of the more notable best actor snubs of the last decade with his performance in Shame," *notes Karger. But Q&As and screenings with Academy members are crucial to getting the gold ring.
> 
> *"He's not going to kiss babies in Beverly Hills, but Meryl Streep didn't do that," says O'Neil. "(But) I think we can feel confident he's going to do the basic job that's necessary."*
> 
> A successful campaign may bring more than a statue. Steve Jobs could finally hardwire Fassbender as a household name.
> 
> *"If he does become the best actor front-runner, this helps his star power more than anything he's done,"* says Karger.


----------



## bhb2014

arbel said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's m first post here. When i began searching more infos on MF i landed here, and since i came here quite often. In fact i'm a total Winslet fan and when she began gushing about him last spring , i thought he had tobe special.
> 
> I just wanted to react to his sighting in Paris last night , after the Louis Vuitton show according to the guy who posted the pic on IG. Well I'm surprised and quite shocked . I thought he returned to London because he had professional obligations. Since the rest of the Steve Jobs Movie are still in New York promoting he movie. I mean yesterday the spent all day promoting the movie. At night Sorkin , Kate and Danny were on a live event with The New York Times,  , there was another live event earlier with Boyle, Sorkin and Jeff Daniels. And in the morning Kate passed by the Today show.And Sorkind was on a talk show as well. If he only flew out the Us to go to assist fashion shows with Vikander , while i found his behavior not very professional. i mean he's the playing the title character ,not Kate Winslet, Not Jeff Daniels.



You shouldn't be surprised with someone who plants a lie on a big gossip website and spreads it everywhere during awards season. Michael is a Hollywood puppy now and he'll use their PR relationship to be on the spotlight. Same for her. Campaign baby, media attention. Attending a fashion show (it was after the thing but still there, same place) proves that. I only saw him attending these stuff once or twice LOL I get it cause it's part of it. He is thirsty for the Oscar, good luck =)


----------



## bhb2014

How can people say he tops a list in which there are films that haven't even been released? LOL and he is campaigning hard, this won't be an issue. The issue is the audience and Leo. Good reviews aren't enough, the film should do well at the box office too. Leo is already campaigning and winning a big award from SAG soon. If Revenant gets raves the Oscar is his. Now if Revenant flops, then yeah, Michael can win. 

GoldDerby has made wrong predictions before, don't think Michael will win because it said so. We are still in October and there are a lot of things to happen.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> This is true I have to stop falling for this. Who knows why Michael was there anyway? Many people from AC cast are French and live there too. We have no idea why he was there, maybe it was a stunt for AV, maybe he was there.for something else.
> 
> Edit: There was a famous AV Stan commenting on that pic saying he was such a good boyfriend. The guy who posted answered: maybe. LOL and it seems he went there for the show.



LOL. You can't even make this stuff up.


----------



## arbel

Well, i don't care if he uses his bland relation with Vikander to be in the spotlight. 
But i would have thought that assuring the promo of the movie would be a better way to be in the spotlight .  I mean if he took part in those event yesterday or made more tv appearences it would strentghtenthe buzz around him. 
But there , you see people talking about the movie where he plays the title character and it's like he's a ghost or something, nowhere to be seen . I mean the best person to have a chat on about that type of movie is the actor who plays the character .And because of that , they finally talked not that much of his performance.If you watch the NY time Video , you could think that Kate Winslet is the lead in that movie lol. And in the THR video who sufaced yesterday , he seems so bored. 

Of course Kate is very  good at promoting and campaigning, because she's not shy and she totally goes for it.She's a narura lleader as he said it. But i'm not that sure she would continue to campaign for him that much more into the award season.I mean Leo is her Bff , so when the nominations are out, and if Leo's  the other big contender, i don't think she would continue to gush forever about Michael, even if she's really that impressed by him.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> LOL. You can't even make this stuff up.



It seems he went to the show. Maybe something like he did on Bergman's premiere in Cannes. Not the screening but the party. So far no pictures of him inside. The guy who took the pic mentioned it was after LV, so he was around. But I did love him answering @lovevikassy (a stan from London who stalks AV and Michael) her when she asked about him being a good boyfriend: MAYBE AAA  I mean, Michael does the showmance but apparently doesn't act like a real boyfriend? They are such a mess LOL


----------



## bhb2014

arbel said:


> Well, i don't care if he uses his bland relation with Vikander to be in the spotlight.
> But i would have thought that assuring the promo of the movie would be a better way to be in the spotlight .  I mean if he took part in those event yesterday or made more tv appearences it would strentghtenthe buzz around him.
> But there , you see people talking about the movie where he plays the title character and it's like he's a ghost or something, nowhere to be seen . I mean the best person to have a chat on about that type of movie is the actor who plays the character .And because of that , they finally talked not that much of his performance.If you watch the NY time Video , you could think that Kate Winslet is the lead in that movie lol. And in the THR video who sufaced yesterday , he seems so bored.
> 
> Of course Kate is very  good at promoting and campaigning, because she's not shy and she totally goes for it.She's a narura lleader as he said it. But i'm not that sure she would continue to campaign for him that much more into the award season.I mean Leo is her Bff , so when the nominations are out, and if Leo's  the other big contender, i don't think she would continue to gush forever about Michael, even if she's really that impressed by him.



Me neither, PR relationships are part of it  Both want the Oscar, why not using it to promote themselves? 

At first I thought he had AC to shoot so he came back. But attending a fashion show instead of promoting his Oscar-bait film? We all know he doesn't like campaigning and I can clearly see that while he's promoting the film. Campaigning is boring for some people LOL But he knows he has to do it to win so he's all in. And Kate and the cast seem good companies, it helps! 

I agree with you, he could have stayed in US until yesterday and avoid skipping a big event in order to go to Paris to do a PR stunt. Apparently, a PR stunt in which he didn't look like a "good boyfriend". If he wants to do the showmance, do it right at least.


----------



## gingerglory

LA Times interview

Michael Fassbender talks 'Steve Jobs,' iPhones and working naked http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ael-fassbender-steve-jobs-20151007-story.html



> Every time Michael Fassbender talks about his iPhone -- and, since he's playing Apple co-founder Steve Jobs in the audacious biopic "Steve Jobs," the subject comes up now and then -- Fassbender reflexively pats the front pocket of his dark blue jeans just to make sure the device is still there.
> 
> *"I've lost so many of them," he says, laughing and, with a wave of his hand, adding, "they come and they go."*
> 
> Given the 38-year-old actor's "allergic" relationship with technology, it isn't surprising to learn that Fassbender knew little about Jobs before the film's director, Danny Boyle, sent him Aaron Sorkin's screenplay. An obsessive researcher, Fassbender then used his phone to do one of the two things he says it's good for -- preparing for his role.
> 
> *"It's so great," Fassbender says. "I can Google anything, whether it's an accent or information,  and it's all there. I don't have to go to the library anymore. I don't even have to get dressed. I can be naked and working!"*
> 
> We did say Fassbender has two uses for the phone. The other, revealed during a tandem interview with Boyle the day after "Jobs" had its gala screening at the New York Film Festival, comes down to another kind of convenience. The technology, he says, gives people the ability to easily, instantly communicate if they're running late or can't find the location for a meet-up.
> 
> "So what did we do before?" Boyle asks his friend, curious.
> 
> "I just remember hours of waiting. Or people not waiting," Fassbender says. "Or going to the wrong place. There were so many of those occasions, don't you think?"
> 
> "I don't actually," Boyle answers, a response that makes Fassbender double over with laughter. "That's entirely possible," the actor replies. "It might just be me."
> 
> "Steve Jobs" plays out in three distinct acts, each taking place backstage before a splashy product launch, introducing and expanding Jobs' relationships with family members and colleagues and technological devices and, in the process, revealing the essence of the man.
> 
> The first segment, the anxiety-ridden unveiling of the first-ever Macintosh in 1984, shows Jobs pointing to the little computer, telling colleagues that it resembles a friendly face with the disk slot being its goofy grin. It's a classic example of Jobs' determination to convince people to see things as he sees them (Andy Hertzfeld, a member of the original Mac design team, called it Jobs' "reality distortion field"), even if, as Boyle notes, that disk slot bears little resemblance to a whimsical smile.
> 
> "He wanted people to see the Macintosh as a toy because, before this, computers were perfunctory and gray and scary," Boyle says. "But if it's a toy, then you can develop an emotional relationship with it."
> 
> *"A friend of mine put stickers on his computer that say, 'This is a tool. It's not a relationship,'" Fassbender says. "You could say he doesn't buy into that vision."
> 
> Fassbender doesn't, either. Going out to meals, he has a rule: no phones. If somebody at the table brings one out, the actor will politely ask them to put it away. And when he's on vacation or working, he turns his devices off. And since he's almost always working ("Jobs" is his third movie this year; he'll likely have at least four in 2016), people know not to expect an immediate reply.*
> 
> *"The levels of communication now, whether it's texting, answering the phone, emailing, twittering ... where does one find the time?" Fassbender asks. "It's an annoyance. Bing! Bing! Bing! We'd all be in a better place mentally, I think, if we just turned them off and looked at each other."*



You can see why he's not interested in social media. Where does one find the time? A very good question. For people like him who has a great career and crazy schedule, he is enjoying his work and his life. The internet conspiracies, theories, dramas, name-callings, etc, etc, have zero influence in his life.


----------



## bhb2014

Interview in French with Ubisoft.

AC has a quite high budget. The guy says it's not 200M but not that far from that. Wow. It also says that Marion's character will be on both past and present, mostly in present time. Villain is Torquemada too, as that previous draft told. 

The article also says that Michael brought Kurzel in and the rest of the cast was brainstormed. But there are so many people who worked with Michael involved that I honestly believe he gave the names and producers and studios discussed and then decided.

http://www.premiere.fr/Cinema/News-...reed-a-ete-un-developpement-complique-4272113


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs is up again! 84 on MC with two 100 

http://www.metacritic.com/movie/steve-jobs

7.5 on RT but over there we have reviews from many websites, not only top critics.

WGTC gave it 3 reviews and didn't like Michael's performance a lot. But, overall, an entertaining film. So I keep my predictions: BP, screenplay (win), editing, actor, s. actress and maybe best director.



> Yet, this is exactly the Jobs retelling youd expect from a cast led by Michael Fassbender, a man who never truly looks the role. Hes a phenomenal actor, and possesses the commanding presence that Jobs demanded, but from the very first shot of a physically-built Fassbender attempting to hide his rugged, cut physique under a white t-shirt, immersion dissipates. The cast are mere players bringing Steve Jobs to life in a way we absolutely want to see, but only from afar, and complete with schmaltzy sentimentality thats sweet, yet somewhat unfitting. Truth seems to become translated into an obviously plotted trajectory, just as the most crowd-pleasing efforts have compromised in the past.



http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/steve-jobs-review


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> LA Times interview
> 
> Michael Fassbender talks 'Steve Jobs,' iPhones and working naked http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ael-fassbender-steve-jobs-20151007-story.html
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why he's not interested in social media. Where does one find the time? A very good question. For people like him who has a great career and crazy schedule, he is enjoying his work and his life. The internet conspiracies, theories, dramas, name-callings, etc, etc, have zero influence in his life.



I'm 100% with Michael on this.  It depresses me when I'm out to dinner and I see everyone at their tables looking at their devices, not each other.  Especially when it's families.  From the Dad on down to the youngest child all staring at screens.  of course, we're all a bit guilty of spending way too much time looking down at our phones.  His friends note about a computer not being a relationship is interesting too.  I think it's a case of too much of a good thing.  The internet and social media are great tools but when they replace REAL social interaction and REAL relationships it's harmful.  People who live online 24/7 are missing out on life and losing basic tools to function in real life.  And I think it's made us more anti-social, and frankly more mean.  People feel comfortable saying all sorts of vile things when they have the anonymity of the internet.  Things they'd never say to someone's face.

And IA with you.  Michael works too hard and plays too hard...getting the most out of this life to spend it in front of a computer screen.  Every time I see pics of him in Paris, Italy, Austrailia, wherever, I think yeah, he's THERE and I'm sitting here looking at pics of him there, enjoying life.  Go me! lol


----------



## Lambnyla

Will there be a premiere of jobs in the Bay Area? I think there should be?


----------



## mollie12

I still think it's odd that so many people (fans) here and at a number of other forums are anticipating Macbeth more than Steve Jobs.  I've seen so many comments on Twitter and in reviews that he's just plain not good (monotone, one-note, can't handle the speeches) in Macbeth.  Whereas I've yet to see anyone ding his Jobs performance for more than his lack of resemblance.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> Will there be a premiere of jobs in the Bay Area? I think there should be?



I don't know if they will hold a big premiere for the film. I honestly don't think so, only festivals' red carpets with the cast and crew (and AV LOL) and promotion in interviews, ads, whatever. And their campaign. A special premiere for the film only I don't think so. Universal has the money, who knows?


----------



## FassbenderLover

People really think Michael has no time for social media? LOL too funny. Believe me when I say he's not tat busy he don't have time to check around to see whats being said about him #butheywhatdoIknow. As for the pic in Paris, well AV showed her "support" and so is he LOL. Again, too funny. I do find it interesting when some of these people who take fans with celebs, correction, with Michael, know how to tag his instagram page. If I were to meet him I wouldn't be hashtagging his name and instagram page and no I don't have instagram. So how would he know what to tag unless he was told what to tag #butwhatdoIknow


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth's reviews are AS GOOD as Jobs. And people who actually matter are praising both performances like hell. A few haters, of course, but the majority LOVE him in both films. 

About fans on social networks, the problem that I see is the same of non fans: people who think that Michael should be identical to Jobs to be taken seriously. I'm sure they will forget about that when they watch the film but there is this problem. Stupid problem, but it's real and it happened before, it happens now and it always will, unfortunately. 

Macbeth doesn't face this because Macbeth isn't Steve Jobs, he doesn't have a well-known face and the same popularity. So people analyse his performance only, not how he looks. That's what I think.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> People really think Michael has no time for social media? LOL too funny. Believe me when I say he's not tat busy he don't have time to check around to see whats being said about him #butheywhatdoIknow. As for the pic in Paris, well AV showed her "support" and so is he LOL. Again, too funny. I do find it interesting when some of these people who take fans with celebs, correction, with Michael, know how to tag his instagram page. If I were to meet him I wouldn't be hashtagging his name and instagram page and no I don't have instagram. So how would he know what to tag unless he was told what to tag #butwhatdoIknow



Unfortunately, many people think @michaelfassbenderofficial IS his account. Nearly 71K followers, the person posts as if she was him and even comments in other profiles. Users comment as if it was him too. But this account did remove all pics recently, for the THIRD time this year  This person posted a pic of Michael with Madalina's brother on Macbeth's set after AV surfaced, I mean...LOL

https://instagram.com/michaelfassbenderofficial

But don't forget about the guy's comment: "maybe" a good bff.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Unfortunately, many people think @michaelfassbenderofficial IS his account. Nearly 71K followers, the person posts as if she was him and even comments in other profiles. Users comment as if it was him too. But this account did remove all pics recently, for the THIRD time this year  This person posted a pic of Michael with Madalina's brother on Macbeth's set after AV surfaced, I mean...LOL
> 
> https://instagram.com/michaelfassbenderofficial
> 
> But don't forget about the guy's comment: "maybe" a good bff.


 Its not about whether the account is fake or not its about how did he know to tag the account in the first place. How did he know that Michael had an account? Fake or not. Why not just hastag Michael Fassbender?
Yeah, that "maybe" is funny. There should be no "maybe". Either he is or he isnt


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Its not about whether the account is fake or not its about how did he know to tag the account in the first place. How did he know that Michael had an account? Fake or not. Why not just hastag Michael Fassbender?
> Yeah, that "maybe" is funny. There should be no "maybe". Either he is or he isnt



The guy might be a fan, who knows?  Or maybe he wanted to tag Michael and when he searched to see if he had an account, michaelfassbenderofficial came along. This could have happened. That guy has pics with many celebs and tags them all LOL And honestly, if this was planned, he wouldn't say "maybe" when AV stan mentioned him being a good bff. He would have said they were cute and perfect together.

If Michael went to a fashion show in Paris, I think we can expect a staged PDA soon. And AV walking Jobs red carpet again at LFF. I hope we don't see another shade on them or more miserable pics, with Paula in the middle. Do the showmance right at least, use Cooper as example! LOL


----------



## bhb2014

9/10 for Macbeth 



> Fassbender delivers a mesmerising lead performance of snarling intensity that overwhelms everyone else on screen, not least Cotillard as his wife in mourning, who doesn't always seem comfortable with the iambic pentameter.



http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Film-r...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## gingerglory

lol Michael is the assassin.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael in AC. Shark smile 

https://instagram.com/p/8leRI5PrSk/?taken-by=r_rivero


----------



## gingerglory

His sweater lol. This should be while they were filming Jobs. I think that's Scully himself in the middle.


----------



## Lou9

The only time my eyes don't go immediately to Michael: when there is a dog in the picture!


----------



## bhb2014

Is this the partying/drinking Michael that Star Magazine was talking about when they planted their first stunt about the split?  Damn, he looked good back in 2009!

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/652147762146840576


----------



## bhb2014

Dead with this article. And comments 

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/98362939.html


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> People really think Michael has no time for social media? LOL too funny. Believe me when I say he's not tat busy he don't have time to check around to see whats being said about him #butheywhatdoIknow. As for the pic in Paris, well AV showed her "support" and so is he LOL. Again, too funny. I do find it interesting when some of these people who take fans with celebs, correction, with Michael, know how to tag his instagram page. If I were to meet him I wouldn't be hashtagging his name and instagram page and no I don't have instagram. So how would he know what to tag unless he was told what to tag #butwhatdoIknow



Forget about it, now I get what you meant  Thay guy said something weird now, like he was a PR or something. Some fan asked if he had seen AV with him and he answered:



> popof_popyandco@honeysucklestar ils sont ensembles cest officiel



Translating: "they are together, it's official". Not surprised because we all know they planted that huge lie but a "fan" saying they were officially together isn't normal LOL

PS: I still liked his shade comment about the "maybe" good bff


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> lol Michael is the assassin.



Awww, I love his shark smile!


----------



## FassbenderLover

So Michael happened to take a pic with a guy who takes pics with celebrities (check his instagram page), the gu so happened to tag Michael Fassbender Online (how he know to do that) now he's confirming they're together LOL. Mikey Mikey Mikey, u know the power of social media don't u. Of course he knew fans check out twitter, instagram and tumblr so yes he will take a pic with a guy who taks pics with celebs cuz he knew it will be out there and yes he knew the guy will be asked questions and so he just happen to confirm they're together. But why not use a magazine (reputable of course) to do that? Wouldn't that be better? LOL this is quiet funny. Michael is smart enough to know that social media is the perfect platform for publicity. Not necessarily for a relationship, but for the fact that he's getting buzz for Jobs and he has to look good. But some wont saw so, some wont see that #butwhatdoIknow


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Good reviews from LA Times, AV Club, and RogerEbert.com for Steve Jobs.  They should all be added to Metacritic eventually.






gingerglory said:


> LA Times interview
> 
> Michael Fassbender talks 'Steve Jobs,' iPhones and working naked http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ael-fassbender-steve-jobs-20151007-story.html
> 
> 
> 
> You can see why he's not interested in social media. Where does one find the time? A very good question. For people like him who has a great career and crazy schedule, he is enjoying his work and his life. The internet conspiracies, theories, dramas, name-callings, etc, etc, have zero influence in his life.


I couldn't agree more.



Lou9 said:


> Very positive review of Steve Jobs from AO Scott in New York Times.


Yes.Also,these are the reviews that really matter.



mchris55 said:


> It's not just a whiff of desperation, it's a full blown stench.
> 
> It is too bad that people are catching on to the pedestrian games. When your partner in crime is called @harveysangel on AW, that is NOT a good look.


I don't think you've really paid attention to what people write on AW..


----------



## mollie12

Getty Images has the photos from his appearance on Jimmy Fallon.  Looks like he wore a double-breasted suit, which is an unusual look for him.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Michael in Paris last night....
> 
> View attachment 3151343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/8k5gseLXsf/


If this is another PR move,now I want to see the pics during the fashion show..  
I know that people like to see the "shade" everywhere..   but that "maybe" in the comments  means "I don't know them",and probably "I'm not interested either". I'd have answered in the same way.



gingerglory said:


> lol Michael is the assassin.


 

A throwback:





http://chachasiki.tumblr.com/post/126264830179/300-behind-the-scenes


----------



## mchris55

I have and despite what you will write next she is not a universal favorite. @harveysangel ratings have dropped and more people have noticed that she may be a propped contender. When people are saying things like if the BSA field was more crowded she would be dropped, yes, people are noticing. There is also the unsightly issue of category fraud. So yes, people are noticing @harveysangel, but not for positive reasons. The truth can't be hidden, but I'm sure there will be attempts to try. 

Maybe you can clarify the emptiness in future projects for @harveysangel IMDB page. Please clarify if you can, considering she is a an "It" girl and should be in high demand. Or has the definition for "It" girl changed?


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> So Michael happened to take a pic with a guy who takes pics with celebrities (check his instagram page), the gu so happened to tag Michael Fassbender Online (how he know to do that) now he's confirming they're together LOL. Mikey Mikey Mikey, u know the power of social media don't u. Of course he knew fans check out twitter, instagram and tumblr so yes he will take a pic with a guy who taks pics with celebs cuz he knew it will be out there and yes he knew the guy will be asked questions and so he just happen to confirm they're together. But why not use a magazine (reputable of course) to do that? Wouldn't that be better? LOL this is quiet funny. Michael is smart enough to know that social media is the perfect platform for publicity. Not necessarily for a relationship, but for the fact that he's getting buzz for Jobs and he has to look good. But some wont saw so, some wont see that #butwhatdoIknow



They use social networks to promote themselves forever LOL only ones who care apparently. Unless they plant on US Mag again they are splitting or moving in or do another staged PDA. This dude has thousands of followers, he tags all celebs he takes pics with, many hashtags...of course Michael knows that. He pretends he doesn't follow social media but of course he reads it. Their moves are all planned, many couples use the internet to be on the spotlight. Real and fake ones like them.

It's funny that after French guy mentioned the shade AV stan asked him what he meant with "maybe". I love that girl! And her comment LOL "he is her bff, he went there because he loves her". Dead. Loves but instead of finally acknowledging her after nearly a year he still uses social networks to show they never split but lied to attract media attention. Admit it Michael! She has been doing that for months =) or is he ashamed of this PR fling? Come on! 

Waiting for the next PR stunt by Michael and @Harveysangel! Maybe another marriage in which both were invited and they leak more pics making it seems she was his plus one. Tagging AV Daily, MFO and so on too of course.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I have and despite what you will write next she is not a universal favorite. @harveysangel ratings have dropped and more people have noticed that she may be a propped contender. When people are saying things like if the BSA field was more crowded she would be dropped, yes, people are noticing. There is also the unsightly issue of category fraud. So yes, people are noticing @harveysangel, but not for positive reasons. The truth can't be hidden, but I'm sure there will be attempts to try.
> 
> Maybe you can clarify the emptiness in future projects for @harveysangel IMDB page. Please clarify if you can, considering she is a an "It" girl and should be in high demand. Or has the definition for "It" girl changed?



Harveysangel only has Bourne because Michael's co-producer is involved. She is so much in demand that after this she has nothing. Even AC was a stunt for her because she sleeps with the producer and needed something after losing a role to Emma Watson. The way ice couples behaves Michael doesn't seem excited about working with her again LOL or her.

The whole The Circle/AC/Bourne story is a mess. Funny how they confirmed their stars basically on the same day, when AV made it seems she was deciding which one of the three she wanted to do the most. Yeah...


----------



## sweetpatootie

Lou9 said:


> Very positive review of Steve Jobs from AO Scott in New York Times.



That is an excellent review! Thanks for the link, lou9.


----------



## mchris55

Don't forget how Damon and his best buddy came into fame and glory.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Getty Images has the photos from his appearance on Jimmy Fallon.  Looks like he wore a double-breasted suit, which is an unusual look for him.



The material is very similar to the suit he wore on the NYFF red carpet, so I thought he might be recycling again for a moment.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> I have and despite what you will write next she is not a universal favorite. @harveysangel ratings have dropped and more people have noticed that she may be a propped contender. When people are saying things like if the BSA field was more crowded she would be dropped, yes, people are noticing. There is also the unsightly issue of category fraud. So yes, people are noticing @harveysangel, but not for positive reasons. The truth can't be hidden, but I'm sure there will be attempts to try.
> 
> Maybe you can clarify the emptiness in future projects for @harveysangel IMDB page. Please clarify if you can, considering she is a an "It" girl and should be in high demand. Or has the definition for "It" girl changed?


You're really missing the point...  They're mocking what people write in places like this. And yes,I know that she's not a universal favorite.. Nobody can be a universal favorite. And honestly I'm not even interested if my opinions about a performance,a movie,an actor are not shared by everybody. Awards predictions depend on how the movie will be received by the Academy.A prdiction (she could be dropped) is not a verdict on someone's acting skills... 
And IF she'll be category frauded,it's not her fault. 
I don't know if she's in high demand,if she'll be in high demand when her movies will be released,but yes,a harveysangel should have many harvey movies lined up..  It's strange.


----------



## Lou9

Doesn't she have her own thread?


----------



## Ms Kiah

Lou9 said:


> Doesn't she have her own thread?



Thank you!  Let her and her projects stand on their own. It's getting embarrassing.

Back to Fassy I don't hear anyone in my real life talking about Jobs. I'm curious what the box office numbers are going to be.


----------



## Lou9

Ms Kiah said:


> Thank you!  Let her and her projects stand on their own. It's getting embarrassing.
> 
> Back to Fassy I don't hear anyone in my real life talking about Jobs. I'm curious what the box office numbers are going to be.



Unless you live in NYC or LA, it's not coming out near you this weekend anyway.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> Doesn't she have her own thread?


Sorry,I shouldn't have answered in the first place. And yes,she has her own thread.. for every kind of discussion... 
This thread is really becoming unpleasant. 



mollie12 said:


> Getty Images has the photos from his appearance on Jimmy Fallon.  Looks like he wore a double-breasted suit, which is an unusual look for him.


Yes,his look is usually more casual.

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...kin-and-the-fassbender-effect-20151008?page=4



> Michael Stuhlbarg, MIchael Fassbender and Kate Winslet in 'Steve Jobs.' François Duhamel
> The idea was never to have Michael Fassbender do an impersonation of Jobs, right?
> No, never. I mean, we used a few wigs and we did a few things with eyes, because I wanted him to have the same color eyes as the three actresses who played his daughter, Lisa. You need to see the lineage. But I mean what, use prosthetics? No way. That was decided early on.
> 
> Look, Michael looks nothing like Jobs at all &#8212; and yet by the end of the production, you'd swear he did. That was what was so weird about the whole thing. It was an odd mirroring where Michael was like a fighter in the first part, trying to get it down &#8212; which helped him get a handle on the character in his scrappy phase. He becomes deceitful and cunning in Act Two, which echoes trying to find this new phase of him, I think. And then the struggle is gone by Act Three, and he has him. Steve had found peace with himself by that point&#8230;and Michael had found peace with Steve. He just stepped right in to this guy. We called it a gestural performance. Not a slavish imitation. Something gestural.
> 
> SIDEBAR
> Danny Boyle Watch: Danny Boyle&#8217;s Greatest Hits »
> Did you two have a lot of discussions about Jobs prior to his research, or before he stepped on the set?
> I know Michael prepped a lot for the part, talking to everybody, studying footage, reading about him. He's said that he essentially lived with him for months. I&#8217;d gone to see him in Australia and his plan was to stay down there and have a proper break. He was just going to do nothing for a while, and then he read this, and, well&#8230;there went that. [Laughs] We read it through together there, and there were a few back and forth, but mostly it was him going off on his own.
> 
> Then we went in to rehearsals, and occasionally we'd discuss the intentions of the scene, or you'd do the contrarian dance you do with most actors: You suggest one thing, and they suggest the exact opposite. We broke each act into it's own separate thing, and we rehearsed each of the three on its own, two weeks each. We filmed sequentially, which I'd never done before. We'd run the entire act and film it one way, with a Steadicam or whatnot, then start again and film it all the way through in one long take again.
> 
> That sounds intense.
> The idea was to make it feel like a theater piece for them but not for the audience; I've never thought stage plays on film have worked. I just don't think it translates. But yes, it drove the actors mad! They needed a Jobs-ian challenge. We all did.


----------



## sweetpatootie

I believe an adaptation of the Norwegian crime novel "The Snowman" may be one of his future projects (this has probably been mentioned here before) :

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/michael-fassbender-snowman-jo-nesbo-1201568892/

I'm not familiar with the book or the series by Jo Nesbo so I looked up the basic plot and it looks like there'll be a co-female lead - another female detective... so I was thinking, if this project is confirmed, it's not out of the realm of possibility that Alicia could co-star with Michael again! I'm sure he thinks she's a terrific actress and being a couple, they might want another opportunity to work together. Look at how he brought on board Marion and Justin Kurzel on to Assassin's Creed after their successful teaming for Macbeth.  He likes surrounding himself with people he's worked with before - with people he respects and cares for. So another project to look forward to!


----------



## Ms Kiah

Lou9 said:


> Unless you live in NYC or LA, it's not coming out near you this weekend anyway.



No I meant no anticipation whatsoever. The ads have been airing and I've never heard one single person say I can't wait until this comes out. Unlike Crimson Peak for example.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Thank you!  Let her and her projects stand on their own. It's getting embarrassing.
> 
> Back to Fassy I don't hear anyone in my real life talking about Jobs. I'm curious what the box office numbers are going to be.



Yes, I agree! Sad that her thread will be like Saara desert until Michael pops again 

In my social circle nobody cares about Jobs, I think I mentioned the film the other day and they were like "Another movie about him? Jeez, as if I cared about him, I love his company, not his personal life". But I finally convinced a friend to go with me when it comes out wide so I won't be alone anymore LOL

But don't worry, with the expensive costs on marketing by universal (around 30M) and rave reviews, the film will easily make what they expect it to make: a 75K average. Pan and The Walk will flop.

And what the hell? Michael looks old on Fallon, like a 45 years old man. It seems he's undergoing Cooper's transformation...since Macbeth's premiere his appearance is just wrong. And his outfits.  I want 2014's Michael back!


----------



## sweetpatootie

Movies I'm planning to see this weekend:

The Martian
Sicario
Black Mass

And next weekend:

*Steve Jobs !!!*
Yes, it will play here next weekend.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Getty Images has the photos from his appearance on Jimmy Fallon.  Looks like he wore a double-breasted suit, which is an unusual look for him.



Yeah, the closest one I can think of was the one he wore for DoFP premiere in London, which is one of my favorite. The vest is double-breasted, not the suit though. It's Thom Sweeney. I want to know how he looks like when he stands up in that suit.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Maybe he's going for the dorky but hot professor look?


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Maybe he's going for the dorky but hot professor look?



Hot?  He looks a dorky grandpa, he actually turned me off in this. He's been turning me off since Macbeth's premiere actually but at least his suit was great in Scotland. Brown pants, weird suit at NYFF and now this...is his changing his look to please the Academy or something? LOL


----------



## Ms Kiah

He's trying to appear serious and non threatening for the Academy's consideration but I know he brings the sex no matter what.


----------



## bhb2014

Maybe if he tries a different suit next time he can look better. I mean, remember this? Was it Letterman in late 2013? He was a contender back then too, with many buzz from Telluride, TIFF and NYFF. And he looked hot as hell


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Maybe if he tries a different suit next time he can look better. I mean, remember this? Was it Letterman in late 2013? He was a contender back then too, with many buzz from Telluride, TIFF and NYFF. And he looked hot as hell



That was 2013. This year has been very hard on his looks. He's aged quite a bit this year. Much faster than usual, IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> That was 2013. This year has been very hard on his looks. He's aged quite a bit this year. Much faster than usual, IMO.



Yeah, he aged a bit in the past year. I would easily give him 45 by seeing a pic like that. Maybe this is a mix of working and traveling too much, smoking and partying. He's not 20 anymore, he's nearly 40, he needs to take care of himself more. I hope he settles down a bit after he wraps AC. He'll have at least two months to only campaign and attend awards for Jobs. And come to Ireland to visit his parents and receive a special treatment  Nothing like some love to recover his energies!


----------



## Lou9

He looks DAMN GOOD in that suit!

Whoa, that was way too short. No wonder they thought they would squeeze in Boehner.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Lou9 said:


> He looks DAMN GOOD in that suit!
> 
> Whoa, that was way too short. No wonder they thought they would squeeze in Boehner.



You saw it? Can you give a recap of what they talked about? Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, he aged a bit in the past year. I would easily give him 45 by seeing a pic like that. Maybe this is a mix of working and traveling too much, smoking and partying. He's not 20 anymore, he's nearly 40, he needs to take care of himself more. I hope he settles down a bit after he wraps AC. He'll have at least two months to only campaign and attend awards for Jobs. *And come to Ireland to visit his parents and receive a special treatment  Nothing like some love to recover his energies!*



Agree. He needs to take a break from whatever he's been doing this past year, visit Ireland, and get back to some clean living on his own with just his family for a little while. Those growing bags under his eyes need to go away, but I fear some of this year's aging is irreversible with rest and clean living alone. The recent pictures (the un-Photoshopped ones) tell a lot about his current situation, IMO.


----------



## Lou9

ScorpionDoom said:


> You saw it? Can you give a recap of what they talked about? Haven't seen it yet.



They rehashed the alter boy stories, then talked about the film. That's it . Pretty disappointing.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Agree. He needs to take a break from whatever he's been doing this past year, visit Ireland, and get back to some clean living on his own with just his family for a little while. Those growing bags under his eyes need to go away, but I fear some of this year's aging is irreversible with rest and clean living alone. The recent pictures (the un-Photoshopped ones) tell a lot about his current situation, IMO.



Spending time with your family and friends is always nice =) I'm sure he will do that when he's free from his duties. 

Well, he's almost 40, he's not getting any younger. Recovering can be hard physically and mentally and some things you cannot avoid. But Michael still looks good! I just need him to get some fashion sense LOL maybe during this PR showmance he can learn a bit from fashion shows!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> They rehashed the alter boy stories, then talked about the film. That's it . Pretty disappointing.



His time with Fallon seems always rushed. It's like he comes and he goes, even the one with Seth Meyers was much longer. Brie, Kate and Hugh all played some kind of games. He's the same old same old.



> He looks DAMN GOOD in that suit!



So I guess this would be the main thing I'm watching.

May I ask which clip from the movie they showed?


----------



## bhb2014

Ooooh that's sad. I saw him playing with Larson a funny game =( damn Fallon! Rooting to see him on Lip Sync Battle show now! He could challenge Kate on that one. Or Mulligan. Haha


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Lou9 said:


> They rehashed the alter boy stories, then talked about the film. That's it . Pretty disappointing.



Thanks.  Yeah, that's disappointing.  Oh well.

I wonder if he'll be back to do some more TV the week of the 19th to promote the wide release.  He could do some west coast stuff - Ellen would be great. Maybe Kimmel. Idk, we'll see, I guess.

I really don't think he's thirsty for the Oscar. I think his end game is all about DMC. If Steve Jobs gets him critical praise (check) and raises his name recognition (we'll see), then it's done its job in laying the groundwork for Assassin's Creed to be a viable franchise.  I think that's his true focus.  We'll see if he kicks it in to high gear in two months' time, but I'm sort of doubting it'll happen. But who knows, he may be out there pole dancing with the best of them at luncheons and roundtables and the whole nine yards.


----------



## mollie12

ScorpionDoom said:


> I wonder if he'll be back to do some more TV the week of the 19th to promote the wide release.  He could do some west coast stuff - Ellen would be great. Maybe Kimmel. Idk, we'll see, I guess.



I don't expect him back in the US until he has to promote Macbeth in December.


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> They use social networks to promote themselves forever LOL only ones who care apparently. Unless they plant on US Mag again they are splitting or moving in or do another staged PDA. This dude has thousands of followers, he tags all celebs he takes pics with, many hashtags...of course Michael knows that. He pretends he doesn't follow social media but of course he reads it. Their moves are all planned, many couples use the internet to be on the spotlight. Real and fake ones like them.
> 
> It's funny that after French guy mentioned the shade AV stan asked him what he meant with "maybe". I love that girl! And her comment LOL "he is her bff, he went there because he loves her". Dead. Loves but instead of finally acknowledging her after nearly a year he still uses social networks to show they never split but lied to attract media attention. Admit it Michael! She has been doing that for months =) or is he ashamed of this PR fling? Come on!
> 
> Waiting for the next PR stunt by Michael and @Harveysangel! Maybe another marriage in which both were invited and they leak more pics making it seems she was his plus one. Tagging AV Daily, MFO and so on too of course.



Lol. Whether it is a real romance or a fake romance, Micheal is 100% a willing participant. It is his choice to be doing what he is doing. 

I do think his, "I am ignorant of and do not use social media" image is an act though definitely!


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> His time with Fallon seems always rushed. It's like he comes and he goes, even the one with Seth Meyers was much longer. Brie, Kate and Hugh all played some kind of games. He's the same old same old.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess this would be the main thing I'm watching.
> 
> May I ask which clip from the movie they showed?



They showed a clip I hadn't seen before from the second act between Jobs and Scully, where Jobs tells Scully he's going to watch him go down.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Lol. Whether it is a real romance or a fake romance, Micheal is 100% a willing participant. It is his choice to be doing what he is doing.
> 
> I do think his, "I am ignorant of and do not use social media" image is an act though definitely!



Of course, he knows what he's doing since they started dating, he's smart  I'm only surprised that he went far enough to lie to a big gossip magazine (and his fans and the press)  in order to bring them the attention nobody ever gave them for the sake of their campaign. Jerk move but I get it.

Ignorant? Yeah, sure. He doesn't work 24/7, sometime in the day he will use the internet, especially to see if women that he had sex with are spilling the beans about it. He is pretty aware of what we discuss here and other forums, he only pretends he doesn't. He's not different from any other celebrity IMO. I still like him though LOL He's a great actor.


----------



## bhb2014

Pic of Michael K Williams on the set in London 

https://instagram.com/p/8lPRpCLz0P/?taken-by=bkbmg

Altar boy on Fallon LOL Still hate his suit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGkzr7Tyfs8


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> His time with Fallon seems always rushed. It's like he comes and he goes, even the one with Seth Meyers was much longer. Brie, Kate and Hugh all played some kind of games. He's the same old same old.



Yeah, I'm kind of puzzled.  Fallon is such a fun host and plays all these games and such (I'm not a huge Bradley Cooper fan but his appearances, for instance, are always a riot) but with Michael it's always just a straight, short interview.  I don't know why he's never done a skit or played a game.  It's not like he wouldn't be up for it...he "went fishing" on that Russian talk show and sang as Frank for Colbert.  Weird.


----------



## Lou9

I don't think his appearance on last night's show was helped by the fact that he taped it in advance. They might have already known on Monday that the Speaker of the House was going to be on (although he ended up canceling at the last minute because his party imploded).

But the first couple of times Michael was on a Fallon show, it felt like perhaps he couldn't differentiate him from the "intense" persona Michael has in his films (especially the first time when he kept getting Michael's origins wrong). They ended up having a good laugh each time, which is why I was hoping he would treat him differently this time. I think Michael's people need to be more aggressive about pushing Fallon to help bring out Michael's playful side (probably for the X-M:A press tour).


----------



## Allie28

^^^  Interesting points, Lou.  You're right that maybe taping it in advance played a role.  I just get my hopes up every time he's going to be on Fallon since I see all the other actors doing fun things all the time.  He even did that Swedish frog dance with Alicia when she was on, lol!

Here's an interview with Danny Boyle on Michael's transformation as Jobs...

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ael-fassbender-turned-into-steve-jobs-2015810


----------



## bhb2014

I think Michael's appearance last year, to promote DOFP was funny. I loved his story about buying a mosquito trap or something, when he didn't know how to speak Portuguese  He was more comfortable, at least he seemed to me. Last night was fine, he was nice and everything but I was like...that's it? Five minutes and one more time the altar boy story? 

Brie Larson played a game, told many stories...Kate was extremely funny too. Rogen played a cool game...and the leading actor had a short and unremarkable appearance? Kinda disappointed.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Sounds like I don't need to watch Fallon. What's his pr doing? Shouldn't the focus be on talk shows and upping his profile where it matters?

Michael K Williams!!!!!!!! AC got officially 100% cooler once he signed on. Love him.


----------



## bhb2014

That's what I thought. But is this a PR issue or wasn't Fallon actually interested in doing something funny with Michael? So he rather do entertaining interview and games with Kate and Rogen only? Maybe he thinks Michael is too serious?

I'm in love with AC's cast. Marion, Williams, Gleeson, Irons, Bardem...I only was one or two films with Labed but she seemd pretty amazing too. I'm sure this film will be awesome!  Michael is choosing the best to be in his passion project.


----------



## arbel

He didn't do that much appearances to promote the movie, especially compared to the others members of the movie ( Kate , Danny and Sorkin in particular). Of course he went to those screenings and took part to the Q&A, an did this press junket 2  weeks ago.
 But lately it seems he decided to take a break or something. There was another screening for the Academy yesterday ( in Hollywood this time ) with Danny and Kate and today there's some more Tv appearances for Kate ( i think she will be on Ellen on monday as well).I think Sorkin was on Conan O Brian yesterday too.

 So it seems he just leaved right in the middle of the promo tour lol.


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> I wonder if he'll be back to do some more TV the week of the 19th to promote the wide release.  He could do some west coast stuff - Ellen would be great. Maybe Kimmel. Idk, we'll see, I guess.



Most unlikely, I think the latest he will be back would be Dec.



> I really don't think he's thirsty for the Oscar. *I think his end game is all about DMC.* If Steve Jobs gets him critical praise (check) and raises his name recognition (we'll see), then it's done its job in laying the groundwork for Assassin's Creed to be a viable franchise.  I think that's his true focus.



Yes, that's a very good point. If we step back a little, we could see the bigger picture. He's been involved in the production side of filming since day one he started in this business. He'd had some production companies before DMC. So far with PBH, SW, Macbeth, they are doing great, then it's AC and Trespass Against Us which will be tested next. I like he gradually has more and more control of his projects, starting from the very beginning of the creating process. BTW, I wonder how the Irish Myth project's doing? Anyway, Jobs' success would give them a huge push. And of course, if there is an Oscar there, it certainly won't hurt.


----------



## bhb2014

arbel said:


> He didn't do that much appearances to promote the movie, especially compared to the others members of the movie ( Kate , Danny and Sorkin in particular). Of course he went to those screenings and took part to the Q&A, an did this press junket 2  weeks ago. But lately it seems he decided to take a break or something. There was another screening for the Academy yesterday ( in Hollywood this time ) with Danny and Kate and today there's some more Tv appearances for Kate ( i think she will be on Ellen on monday as well). So it seems he just leaved right in the middle of the promo tour lol.



Yeah, he chose to attend a fashion show in Paris instead of keep doing his campaign in US for at least one more day. I think (I hope) he's back to London to shoot AC now.

He has campaigned a bit and had some pretty good articles on him, which is awesome. I think he might come back in November for roundtables and Macbeth's promotion. By then he might attend more Q&As and special screenings too. Kurzel's film can really push Jobs performance.


----------



## Lou9

Despite Michael's appearance in Paris, I assume he is back to work on AC (thus Michael K Williams arriving in London), which is what is limiting his press time for Steve Jobs. He isn't just taking time off. As he has always stressed, the work is what motivates him. He did the required promo (which I'm sure was negotiated with Universal) and he's done. He'll probably walk the red carpet at LFF, maybe do Graham Norton (fingers crossed), before the film is released in the UK, and that's it. 

Michael should theoretically have time to do an Oscar campaign after AC if Prom2 doesn't start until February, so we'll see how far he goes.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> They showed a clip I hadn't seen before from the second act between Jobs and Scully, where Jobs tells Scully he's going to watch him go down.



Thanks, I just watched it. It's a new one. I kind of wished they would show something from the third act, you know, for obvious reason.



Allie28 said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of puzzled.  Fallon is such a fun host and plays all these games and such (I'm not a huge Bradley Cooper fan but his appearances, for instance, are always a riot) but with Michael it's always just a straight, short interview.  I don't know why he's never done a skit or played a game.  It's not like he wouldn't be up for it...he "went fishing" on that Russian talk show and sang as Frank for Colbert.  Weird.



Although I prefer him in long in-depth one on one interviews like with Charlie Rose, with Anne Thompson, the DP/30, I get the necessity of doing these short segment talk show, which the main purpose of them is to bring out actors different sides, to make them likable, to entertain the crowd, and to let mass audience remember their faces and their names. The quickest way is to do games, which Fallon fails to do that with Michael for the fourth time. Damn. Even James McAvoy did some kind of rope game promoting DoFP when he was on Fallon.



Lou9 said:


> I don't think his appearance on last night's show was helped by the fact that he taped it in advance. They might have already known on Monday that the Speaker of the House was going to be on (although he ended up canceling at the last minute because his party imploded).



That's a good point. His got cut short.



> I think Michael's people need to be more aggressive about pushing Fallon to help bring out Michael's playful side (probably for the X-M:A press tour).



Yep, if he's gonna keep coming back to Fallon's show, there should be have some kind of changes and varieties. Otherwise, he may as well be on other talk shows with his very limited promotion time.


----------



## arbel

Of course , he is still filming AC, but he will probably begin to work  on monday ( i thought that  they probably shut down temporarily because of Marion illness and Michael being in New York).
So he definitely took some days off to me. He wouldn't have been in Paris if he was already back to work in London.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael already started his campaign actually. And Jobs team is pretty into it. So I wouldn't say he will start campaigning after AC, he already did and it's strong. I think AC will only wrap late November or early December so he might be back to US to campaign when roundtables happen and more special screenings and Q&As. Macbeth's promotion will allow him to campaign more for Jobs, just like did with Macbeth this week attending a SAG Q&A.

He works a lot but he also travels a lot in 2015, not only to CR and Nicaragua but to Spain (probably to check things for AC), there was a big race in Morocco in April I think...he arrived in Cannes one week before Macbeth's premiere to party  This schedule of shooting, promoting and travelling a lot is killing him, that's why he looks so old to me. His body isn't of a 20 year-old anymore, he's 40. Going to Ireland and being with his beloved ones might be a good thing for him.


----------



## bhb2014

arbel said:


> Of course , he is still filming AC, but he will probably begin to work  on monday ( i thought that  they probably shut down temporarily because of Marion illness and Michael being in New York).
> So he definitely took some days off to me. He wouldn't have been in Paris if he was already back to work in London.



Williams is shooting this week, he posted a few pics. So filming is happening as we speak actually. I don't think Marion has anything to do with it, she has another film to shoot right now so it's possible she already had her schedule planned to only start working on AC in late October or something.

Michael clearly took some days off in order to promote and campaign for Jobs in London and US but he spent nearly a month in Malta to shoot. When I meant Paris, it's because he probably went there to use his PR fling during Fashion Week (LOL). That was 2 days ago so he might be back on AC already. Or, you know, he can still be in Paris or in London but he might have given himself the rest of the week off to rest a bit


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Despite Michael's appearance in Paris, I assume he is back to work on AC (thus Michael K Williams arriving in London), which is what is limiting his press time for Steve Jobs. He isn't just taking time off. As he has always stressed, the work is what motivates him. He did the required promo (which I'm sure was negotiated with Universal) and he's done. He'll probably walk the red carpet at LFF, maybe do Graham Norton (fingers crossed), before the film is released in the UK, and that's it.
> 
> Michael should theoretically have time to do an Oscar campaign after AC if Prom2 doesn't start until February, so we'll see how far he goes.



Yep, he's done with the basic job that's necessary. That's about it. And Universal obviously is okay with it. He's not thirsty or whatever they called to that gold statue otherwise he would be all over the place like other cast. Whether he's taking a couple of days off or not is irrelevant to whether he takes his work seriously, cause we always know that's the most important thing to him. If he's taking time off, it's his personal time and obviously it's allowed by AC production. And tbh, he can use a couple of days to recharge and then to start filming again. The man never stops and a short break would do him good.

We will see him again at LFF I expect. If he goes on GN, finger crossed never with a drunk guest like Mark Wahlberg again, that would be waste his time AGAIN.


----------



## bhb2014

New reviews for Jobs. Two great and one negative.



> Here, that famous garment has the luck to enclose the slender, well-muscled torso of Michael Fassbender. Fassbender looks more than a bit like the charismatic tech titan (after several spins through the sexifying machine, but thats Hollywood for you). But where Ashton Kutcher in Jobs, played Jobs as a sort of digital-age holy fool, socially maladroit but able to see futures invisible to those around him, Fassbenders Jobs is scarily attuned to his surroundings at all times. Displaying the same kind of intensity he brought to the role of a malevolent android in Prometheus, Fassbender reads the mood of every room hes in with the hunger of a shark circling for prey. In fact, the computer image of a Great White figures significantly in one scene, as Jobs berates an underling for failing to provide the perfect shark photo for a big product-launch presentation.



http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...obs_starring_michael_fassbender_reviewed.html



> Most memorably, the picture is a showcase for its star, Michael Fassbender, who doesnt really resemble Jobs (until the end, when the mock-turtlenecks and New Balance sneaks come out), but who gives an enthralling performance as a man whose conflicting inclinationstoward both harmonious design and thoughtless crueltysomehow combined to truly change the world.



https://reason.com/archives/2015/10/09/movie-review-steve-jobs



> Add in a pitch perfect performance by Michael Fassbender as the Apple idol and an equally effective group of supporting players and youve got the kind of movie that makes critics swoon and audiences pay attention.



http://filmracket.com/steve-jobs


----------



## gingerglory

Steve Jobs only opens in just four theaters this weekend in NY and LA.


----------



## mollie12

NYMag and Slate are both pretty mixed on the movie, but think Michael is very good/fine.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Just 4 theaters and after that it goes wider but his promo appears to be done. Or maybe there's a different kind of promo coming.


----------



## mollie12

I LOL'ed through this entire wonderful (mixed, but mostly positive) review, but especially at all of this:



> Thanks in part to the Sony hackers, we know that this movie and its cast took a while to come together. We know that it was almost a David Fincher film, with Christian Bale as Jobs, and that Leonardo DiCaprio and (fascinatingly) Tom Cruise were both considered for the lead after Bale dropped out, and that when Michael Fassbender was floated as an alternative, Sorkin responded with Jobsian tact by asking who the **** this &#8220;Michael Fassbender&#8221; person was. All of this now seems like a long journey to a retrospectively obvious destination. Fassbender looks enough like Jobs that it&#8217;s not distracting, and he finds a voice for the character &#8212; thin, somewhat unpleasant, with a rueful hitch that&#8217;ll remind Sorkheads of Bradley Whitford&#8217;s Josh Lyman and a pipsqueak lilt that bugged me until I realized I was hearing Alex P. Keaton in it &#8212; that dissolves whatever issues of verisimilitude remain. His Jobs always sounds like he&#8217;s just finished a temper tantrum, except when he&#8217;s winding up to throw another one. Fassbender actually does less with his body than Ashton Kutcher did in Joshua Michael Stern&#8217;s studiously misbegotten Jobs, from 2013, but I&#8217;d trade all of Kutcher&#8217;s carefully observed gangling for the split-second moment here when Lisa throws her arms around Steve and whispers &#8220;I want to live with you&#8221; and Fassbender&#8217;s Jobs reacts as a traffic light might. And, I mean, of course the perfect actor for the Jobs part turned out to be the guy who plays Magneto &#8212; the haughtiest and most regally bored mutant in Marvel&#8217;s menagerie, a super-antihero whose key traits include childhood trauma, a homicidal impatience with humanity&#8217;s sluggish evolution, and a will that can literally bend steel.



http://grantland.com/hollywood-prospectus/steve-jobs-apple-aaron-sorkin-review/


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Just 4 theaters and after that it goes wider but his promo appears to be done. Or maybe there's a different kind of promo coming.



I agree. I think that when he comes back to promote Macbeth (I hope), he'll be able to attend roundtables and do more campaign. Especially withmany contenders being release in November/December, he'll need to give Jobs some buzz again.

Now it seems he only has LFF until that happens. Or some fashion show


----------



## bhb2014

Now I'm even more curious about the ending. It seems it really made some people angry with Sorkin's choice to finish the script.



> The first act is a thing of beauty and the second, good enough. Shame about that third act, though, and the ending that retroactively diminishes everything that preceded it. Steve Jobs could be a study in what's wrong with a mainstream cinema that venerates celebrity above all and locates the tragedy of American life in the absence of good dads.





> One of the most ludicrous things in the last act of Steve Jobs is how almost everyone tells Jobs off publicly, right in front of his employees, who watch dumbly. Instead of abusing and/or firing them, Jobs listens hard and becomes a better dad. Maybe he did in life, but if thats what Sorkin thinks is the real climax of the story, then hes as insulated from the world as his protagonist. The film is an impressive feat, but its so myopic it dives headlong into the shallows.



http://www.vulture.com/2015/10/movie-review-steve-jobs-starts-big-but-settles.html


----------



## Allie28

I've got a major case of Deja Vu because it feels like we had this same discussion during 12YAS.  I'll have to go back and see what I thought about it, lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Amazing reviews for Macbeth. Today is MVFF screening.



> Marion Cotillard is devastating as the desperate and ultimately conflicted Lady Macbeth. Displaying a control and yet a complete lack of control in equal measure as she leads us along an initially stable but later rocky road. Michael Fassenbender steals the limelight in this adaptation. He is completely mesmerising and utterly heart wrenching as the power hungry Macbeth. He consumes the role of the King with relish and displays such an intense emotion within the role that it becomes exhausting to watch as an audience. It is rare to see an actor absorb a role and portray it with such brutal honesty and unrelenting emotion. Fassenbender is a wonder to behold.



https://www.the-newshub.com/film-and-tv/macbeth-film-review

http://cinetropolis.net/review-macbeth



> As soon as Id heard the casting news revealing Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard in the leading roles I knew that this adaptation would be powerful. Both Fassbender and Cotillard are fantastic as Macbeth and Lady Macbeth. As I say they manage to convey so much of the play through the way they speak the words or just how they look, both being utterly convincing in their roles.



https://hcmoviereviews.wordpress.com/2015/10/03/macbeth-cinema-screening



> Any wariness regarding the choice of Fassbender and Cotillard as the murderous duo is guaranteed to be dispelled, after each has had their first soliloquy as their respective characters. Fassbenders Macbeth is intimidating and as humanized a portrayal of the character as has ever been seen on film. At home on the battlefield but not unaffected by its aftermath, there is a fragility thinly masked by a stern exterior, and as his need for total control grows Fassbender nails Macbeths subsequent mental unraveling. Just when we think he has reached the point of no return, irredeemable, Fassbender keeps his Macbeth grounded and, most importantly, empathetic.
> 
> Cotillard continues her streak of consistently exceptional work (The Dark Knight Rises aside), imbuing Lady Macbeth with a rarely displayed regret and guilt as her husband descends into absolute tyranny. Once she has seen her poisonous words put into action, her instincts as a wife (and mother) get the better of her, souring her ambition. Cotillards incarnation is far removed from the plethora of more decidedly villainous Lady Macbeths weve seen, and her Out, damned spot speech is one for the ages.



http://servingcinema.com/2015/10/macbeth-movie-review


----------



## Lou9

Michael is currently doing a Q&A about Macbeth with Kurzel in London.


----------



## bhb2014

Great to see him campaigning for Macbeth too 

Only Kurzel was confirmed to be there so it seems Michael made a surprise appearance. It's a shame Marion is busy shooting in France.

https://twitter.com/CamPicturehouse/status/652488300188573696


----------



## bhb2014

Another pic.

https://twitter.com/sarahknapton/status/652568940204453888


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> Michael is currently doing a Q&A about Macbeth with Kurzel in London.



Thanks Lou!  Found another pic....




ETA:  Alicia was there too...



> Cameron Brady-Turner &#8207;@_wodwo  · 6m6 minutes ago
> Justin Kurzel and fecking Fassbender are at this screening of Macbeth I'm at! Losing it. What a film as well!
> 
> Cameron Brady-Turner &#8207;@_wodwo  · 5m5 minutes ago
> God damn, he's only with Alicia Vikander as well.


----------



## Allie28

> Mon &#8207;@MokyMonMon  · 2m2 minutes ago
> When you are waiting for your coffee at the bar and Michael Fassbender rocks up with his girlfriend. Sublime view!&#55357;&#56904;



Why can't I ever bump into Michael while waiting for my coffee??


----------



## bhb2014

Counting 5,4,3,2,1 to lovevikassy/jemima/AV stan asks the guy how they behaved  She was still asking the French star today why he said "maybe good boyfriend" LOL Answer: "I don't care, they are human beings". 

https://twitter.com/MokyMonMon/status/652574125739872257

EDIT: I was right. As expected, they were with more people LOL never alone.



> @MokyMonMon how lucky are you! Did you speak to him/them or get a pic? She's beautiful too





> @feelmyfancy unfortunately not. He was with another couple and left pretty quickly. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Allie28

More tweets....



> It's a lawyer's life &#8207;@itsalawyerslife  57m57 minutes ago
> Huge excitement at picturehouse central- #Michael Fassbender and #Alicia Vikander at Macbeth screening! I got pictures too.
> 
> It's a lawyer's life &#8207;@itsalawyerslife  11m11 minutes ago
> I got 3 photos of AiciaVikander with Fassbender but I feel it would be invading their privacy to post them publicly. 1of 2ctd
> 
> It's a lawyer's life &#8207;@itsalawyerslife  8m8 minutes ago
> She wasn't there for promotion, just supporting her boyfriend. Hope all you fans understand.  I can say they looked happy +loving though!


----------



## bhb2014

OMG  Soon AV will take pics with Macbeth's cast during the premiere in US. And walk the red carpet when no other guest will. Maybe with Harvey, he will be there anyway and he's her biggest fan!

Next move? Another fashion show? Or will AV be on AC's set since her role in Bourne seems useless? LOL I have fun with their showmance, which is appearing everywhere on social networks day after day when awards season has just started. PR couples...so predictable. Funny how, in some cases, fans describe them being lovely but everytime we see actual PICTURES they look miserable. I mean, Montreal and NY were just a blast to prove how much they dislike each other.

EDIT:

This profile follows AV stan Jemima aka lovevikassy. Weird, huh? So I believe in this until the part of her being there because AV does that. She probably tried to do the Q&A too.

https://twitter.com/itsalawyerslife/following


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> OMG  Soon AV will take pics with Macbeth's cast during the premiere in US. And walk the red carpet when no other guest will. Maybe with Harvey, he will be there anyway and he's her biggest fan!
> 
> Next move? Another fashion show? Or will AV be on AC's set since her role in Bourne seems useless? LOL I have fun with their showmance, which is appearing everywhere on social networks day after day when awards season has just started. PR couples...so predictable. Funny how, in some cases, fans describe them being lovely but everytime we see actual PICTURES they look miserable. I mean, Montreal and NY were just a blast to prove how much they dislike each other.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


>



I mean...lovely couple! Even while hugging each other they make sure to keep some distance LOL I think the only thing they are good at is lying, it was their biggest stunt during their showmance.


----------



## Allie28

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/10/0...t?hootPostID=0d456e30e4fb4397ba79e70d747040f5

Kate calls Michael's performance as Hamlet X2.  

There's also a short video of interviews on the page.


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs still ranking high on RT! 89% and 7.7 average, The audience is starting to give it grades too, so far 3.4/5 and rising 

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/steve_jobs_2015


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/10/0...t?hootPostID=0d456e30e4fb4397ba79e70d747040f5
> 
> Kate calls Michael's performance as Hamlet X2.
> 
> There's also a short video of interviews on the page.



Thanks for the vid, Allie. There is another vid. The beginning of it is quite funny, the way he said many "many", lol. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmHMHyhnRps


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Michael is currently doing a Q&A about Macbeth with Kurzel in London.



Ha! Wonderful, just one day off and then back to work as expected. The usual Fassy style.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Thanks for the vid, Allie. There is another vid. The beginning of it is quite funny, the way he said many "many", lol. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmHMHyhnRps



Thanks Ginger!  "many many many many"...lol, he's so cute!

Here's a clip of him telling his altar boy stories on Fallon... I love his laugh!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGkzr7Tyfs8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, today is McQueen's 46th b-day, let's talk about good stuff!  How I miss the old Michael...I hope they work together again soon!


----------



## FassbenderLover

So feelmyfancy and itsalawyers life started following each other then all of a sudden its "they looked loved up" "hope fans can understand" "the split was bs" HAHAHAHA its so funny. I would guess feelmyfancy told him/her a lot in pm hence he/she saying all that #butwhatdoIknow


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Here's a clip of him telling his altar boy stories on Fallon... I love his laugh!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGkzr7Tyfs8&feature=youtu.be



They actually put the whole thing up on NBC website already including the clip from the movie which I didn't see before

http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/video/michael-fassbender-brie-larson-ceelo-green/2914708

Yes, although all the stuff he said I already knew, I still feel very happy to see he flashes his unique sharky smile.

Fallon was friendly with him as usual, but I gotta say this is the most shortest one with the minimal new info among those four times. Fallon, come on!

btw, love the clip. The lines are biting. Steve called Woz "Rain Man", yet very protective to him, good stuff, me likie.


----------



## gingerglory

Box Office: &#8216;Steve Jobs&#8217; Heads for Year&#8217;s Biggest Limited Launch

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/box-office-steve-jobs-limited-release-record-1201614857/



> &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; is set to bite into $531,124 from four theaters in its opening weekend &#8212; a per-screen average of $132,949 &#8212; according to early estimates.
> 
> Should the figures hold, it would mark the biggest limited launch since &#8220;American Sniper&#8221; grossed $633,456 on four screens during the final weekend of 2014. It would also ***** the year&#8217;s top limited launches: Lionsgate&#8217;s &#8220;Sicario&#8221; with $401,288 at six sites, and A24&#8217;s &#8220;Ex Machina&#8221; with $237,264 at four theaters.
> 
> Universal is showing the film at the Arclight Hollywood and Landmark theaters in Los Angeles, and the AMC Loews Lincoln Square and Regal Union Square in New York City.
> 
> Reviews for &#8220;Steve Jobs,&#8221; which stars Michael Fassbender, have been stellar, earning a 90% fresh rating on Rotten Tomatoes.





> The international rollout begins in mid November.



Fingers crossed. We should be able to get the actual number by late Sunday or Monday morning.


----------



## Ms Kiah

That's very good. 

I still wonder how it will do in wide release.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> So feelmyfancy and itsalawyers life started following each other then all of a sudden its "they looked loved up" "hope fans can understand" "the split was bs" HAHAHAHA its so funny. I would guess feelmyfancy told him/her a lot in pm hence he/she saying all that #butwhatdoIknow



Forget about their PR stunt today, full of lies by some stans on Twitter. Let's celebrate Steve's birthday! He did gave to Michael, IMO, his best performance in Hunger


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> That's very good.
> 
> I still wonder how it will do in wide release.



WOW. Just WOW. I'm surprised, what a great start! That's even higher than Sniper! Great news!

EDIT: not higher, almost as higher, sorry. Amazing news! This strategy of releasing it in few theaters after a lot of promotion and rave reviews was perfect. Let's see if the audience will keep their interest when it goes wide on the 23rd! This shows, already, that promotion in NY and LA worked pretty well.


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> Box Office: Steve Jobs Heads for Years Biggest Limited Launch
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/box-office-steve-jobs-limited-release-record-1201614857/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed. We should be able to get the actual number by late Sunday or Monday morning.



 Wonderful! Universal has been quite good at this box office thing lately. Fingers crossed, indeed!


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Yep, he's done with the basic job that's necessary. That's about it. And Universal obviously is okay with it. He's not thirsty or whatever they called to that gold statue otherwise he would be all over the place like other cast. Whether he's taking a couple of days off or not is irrelevant to whether he takes his work seriously, cause we always know that's the most important thing to him. If he's taking time off, it's his personal time and obviously it's allowed by AC production.And tbh, he can use a couple of days to recharge and then to start filming again. The man never stops and a short break would do him good.
> 
> We will see him again at LFF I expect. If he goes on GN, finger crossed never with a drunk guest like Mark Wahlberg again, that would be waste his time AGAIN.


I couldn't agree more,and the "basic job" is always better than being all over the place.



mollie12 said:


> I LOL'ed through this entire wonderful (mixed, but mostly positive) review, but especially at all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://grantland.com/hollywood-prospectus/steve-jobs-apple-aaron-sorkin-review/


   Happy   to see Slate, NY mag,and The New Yorker praising his performance.




gingerglory said:


> Box Office: &#8216;Steve Jobs&#8217; Heads for Year&#8217;s Biggest Limited Launch
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/box-office-steve-jobs-limited-release-record-1201614857/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed. We should be able to get the actual number by late Sunday or Monday morning.


Great! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Allie28

Found this on twitter....an oldie but a goodie video of Michael talking about Hunger...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERns7BR6sK4&sns=tw

Edited:  Tried to embed the video but couldn't get it to work so just posted the link.  It's worth watching just to hear his Irish accent.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> She was still asking the French star today why he said "maybe good boyfriend" LOL Answer: "I don't care, they are human beings".


So I was right...   It doesn't seem a PR plant.. after all.



Allie28 said:


> Thanks Lou!  Found another pic....
> 
> View attachment 3152566
> 
> 
> ETA:  Alicia was there too...


Yes,she met them,Kurzel and his wife (I think) at the bar. 

Random Macbeth reactions.. 
@StokieSimon: Well MacBeth was nothing short of amazing; @PaddyConsidine & Fassbender are great. 
Mrs got her 'Mr Darcy' gratuitous shot of the big man.  

@LinziDinnell: Was that water scene in @macbeth_movie totally necessary? I had to fan myself in public cause Michael Fassbender is so God damn hot &#128525;&#128584; 

@JRPenney: Macbeth... What the hell was that all about? Great acting by Michael Fassbender but I needed Babelfish to understand it!

@johnneyred: Fassbender Macbeth film: One word review: A-maz-ing. 

@theatrelover99: In other news, Michael Fassbender is an incredible Macbeth. The rest of the film was kind of meh but he was incredible. Mini-review over. @paul_knight1878: It won't be for everyone, but Macbeth is an excellent film. Beautifully shot and brilliantly scored - Fassbender is fantastic.

@KirstyWark: Just watched the Fassbender Macbeth .. Could hardly breathe when I left the cinema so wonderful I wanted to cry #Macbeth

 @JasonHewitt123: Saw Macbeth tonight. I don't think this is a plot spoiler for anyone, but, wow, it's certainly savage & bloody. Fassbender & Cotillard rule! 

@SamMeasham: It gets 3.5 out of 5 stars from me. Fassbender excels, but the real joy is in just how beautiful (and miserable) it all looks! #Macbeth

@ThatJoshRandall: So MacBeth was an experience. Whilst not without it's flaws, those are left at the whey side by its photography, soundtrack and Fassbender. 




Allie28 said:


> Found this on twitter....an oldie but a goodie video of Michael talking about Hunger...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERns7BR6sK4&sns=tw
> 
> Edited:  Tried to embed the video but couldn't get it to work so just posted the link.  It's worth watching just to hear his Irish accent.


Thanks! Hunger is my favorite collaboration with McQueen. I've already posted it,this is a great piece about the famous dialogue scene:
http://www.sheilaomalley.com/?p=38358


----------



## bhb2014

> Morgane said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was right...   It doesn't seem a PR plant.. after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was, the guy HIMSELF told lovevikassy  She said he had a lucky coincidence to meet Michael and he said that it wasn't and that his Instagram proves how much he doesn't meet stars because he was just lucky. Over 1K pics with celebs, nearly 32K followers. Just an ordinary fan LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeysucklestarJe suis d'accord, vous avez eu une rencontre chanceuse quand même @popof_popyandco
> popof_popyandco@honeysucklestar rien est chanceux tout etait prevu
> honeysucklestarOK, alors félicitations ! Comment saviez-vous que Michael serait là @popof_popyandco ?
> popof_popyandco@honeysucklestar je sais tout mon instagram le prouve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Planned! As everything this showmance does, all planned. Besides those AV stans who know each other and lie about seeing them being adorable to each other. Mess.
Click to expand...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Ubisoft Is Modeling the &#8216;Assassin&#8217;s Creed&#8217; Movie After Blade Runner and Batman Begins*
3 hrs ago







For Gamers who have long-suffered through subpar adaptations of their favorite video games, 2016 is shaping up to be a pretty exciting year. First we get Duncan Jones&#8217; Warcraft, a massive labor of love that seeks to honor one of the most popular MMPORG of all time. Then comes Assassin&#8217;s Creed, the film adaptation of Ubisoft&#8217;s massively popular adventure game, which has locked down an impressive list of prestige talent.

Michael Fassbender, one of the most exciting actors on the market, leads the film, which reunites him with his Macbeth director Justin Kurzel (Snowtown) and co-star Marion Cotillard. Just last week, Jeremy Irons and Brendan Gleeson boarded the picture. That is a lot of fantastically talented people on a project that just as easily could have been the next sub-par cash grab. Assassin&#8217;s Creed only just started filming, but it&#8217;s hard not to get your hopes up.


In an illuminating interview with Premiere (via /Film), Jean-Julien Baronnet, the CEO of Ubisoft Motion Pictures spoke about the unique approach they&#8217;re taking to video game adaptations.

For one thing, they&#8217;re referencing benchmark properties like Bladerunner and Batman Begins. But, more unusual, they&#8217;re starting with actors &#8212; great actors &#8212; a technique they employed in locking down Tom Hardy for Splinter Cell and Fassbender for Assasin&#8217;s Creed. (Heads up, these quotes are all google-translated, so they&#8217;re mildly mangled at points.)

Usually in Hollywood, when you develop a big film, you start with a script or studio &#8230;We did not do that. We said: &#8220;For each film, what is the first decision that we have to take?&#8221; In Assassin&#8217;s Creed, it was obvious that the first decision was the choice of the actor. Who is behind the assassin, who will personify [him]? In Splinter Cell, the same thing, [who] is going to be Sam Fisher? The obsession that we had was to find actors among the best, if not the best.

But how do you land A-list actors without a script? Well, Ubisoft is taking a very clever approach by offering their leading men a heap of creative control, attracting them not only to the project, but the promise of building a film (and let&#8217;s be real, likely a franchise) in a way that suits them.






[Michael Fassbender] accepted very quickly. And it was the only actor which we thought was obvious. So we started with the actor, which is incongruous. Even more incongruous, he engaged us with nothing. There was no script, no studio or anything. We told him we were going to build the project together, we have a huge brand and we want to make a make a film with references to feature films like Batman Begins and Blade Runner. That is why we tend to. He was promised that he could work with the writers, we would associate it with all key creative choices.
Of course this all makes sense, and it&#8217;s how someone like Kurzel, who has so far directed bleak, hard dramas, ends up at the helm of a major franchise starter &#8212; because Fassbender has enough say in the project to pull him in after their collaboration on Macbeth (along with Cotillard).


Barronett also spoke about how this approach helped land Hardy for Splinter Cell.



> This is obviously attractive for intelligent players like Michael Fassbender and Tom Hardy. It is like a huge studio because it has huge brand, but it is a small structure. And it will remain like that, you do not want to become bigger. Tom Hardy was also evident on Splinter Cell. We had the same discussion and it is also committed immediately. Tom is a gamer and he loves the world of Splinter Cell. We worked a lot with him on the character.



Finally Barronett gave some insight into the inner-workings of Ubisoft&#8217;s film division, which he says is approaching large-scale projects with an independent film mentality; including an aim to tackle important, timely messages within the constructs of the property.



> Our approach is to remain in control of the development, so to finance it 100%. We choose writers who are not necessarily stars but people who have understood the universe. And as long as the script is not level, it will not launch. It has also worked very closely with New Regency for Assassin&#8217;s Creed. We needed them for their expertise. There was a kind of triptych between the actor, the studio and us. It is the combination of the three who built this scenario. With arbitration returning us as we fund. The beauty of being a small structure is that no contingencies that lead us to release films in greenlighter quickly. It leaves time to time to arrive at what it takes. Four years of development for Assassin!



Leave it to the French, with their deep love of cinema, to treat a tentpole film like an indie! I like it. It&#8217;s a fresh approach that&#8217;s leading to some really exciting collaborations. The folks at Ubisoft understand that video game adaptations have a history of disappointment and they&#8217;re making bold choices to try to prevent repeating that history.

Source: http://collider.com/assassins-creed-movie-blade-runner-batman-begins/


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> &#65533;&#65533;
> I've already posted it,this is a great piece about the famous dialogue scene:
> http://www.sheilaomalley.com/?p=38358



Yes, it's a great great piece. I remember I read it right after I watched Hunger back in 2011. It's worth of re-read and re-post!  Thank you!



FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Ubisoft Is Modeling the &#8216;Assassin&#8217;s Creed&#8217; Movie After Blade Runner and Batman Begins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how do you land A-list actors without a script? Well, *Ubisoft is taking a very clever approach by offering their leading men a heap of creative control, attracting them not only to the project, but the promise of building a film (and let&#8217;s be real, likely a franchise) in a way that suits them*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Michael Fassbender] accepted very quickly. And it was the only actor which we thought was obvious. So we started with the actor, which is incongruous. Even more incongruous, he engaged us with nothing. There was no script, no studio or anything. We told him we were going to build the project together, we have a huge brand and we want to make a make a film with references to feature films like Batman Begins and Blade Runner. That is why we tend to. He was promised that he could work with the writers, we would associate it with all key creative choices.
> 
> Of course this all makes sense, and it&#8217;s how someone like Kurzel, who has so far directed bleak, hard dramas, ends up at the helm of a major franchise starter &#8212; because Fassbender has enough say in the project to pull him in after their collaboration on Macbeth (along with Cotillard).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it to the French, with their deep love of cinema, to treat a tentpole film like an indie! I like it. It&#8217;s a fresh approach that&#8217;s leading to some really exciting collaborations. The folks at Ubisoft understand that video game adaptations have a history of disappointment and they&#8217;re making bold choices to try to prevent repeating that history.
> 
> Source: http://collider.com/assassins-creed-movie-blade-runner-batman-begins/
Click to expand...


That's why Michael took it and he gets to involve in from the beginning and have his DMC in it as well. So if the franchise becomes successful, it's his baby and his DMC would have so much more production experience. Really looking forward to it! The man has a great taste when comes to choose projects and create his own.

On the other note, my friend went to the AMC theater Lincoln one in NY this evening. It's a full house. The theater had to add two more screenings for 8pm showing and then they added another three for midnight showing. She also told me there were lots of young audience, men, boys. Also it seems audience enjoyed it very much, lots of laugh and applause in the end.This looks promising, especially considering NY was raining pretty bad tonight.


----------



## mollie12

I wish anyone other than Kurzel was doing Assassin's Creed.


----------



## gingerglory

http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...nsion/?utm_campaign=yahootix&partner=yahootix



> The big limited debut for the weekend was Steve Jobs. The Universal/Comcast Corp. release opened in four NY/LA theaters on Friday following strong buzz and terrific reviews. The Danny Boyle-directed/Aaron Sorkin-written biopic, which stars Michael Fassbender, Kate Winslet, Seth Rogen, and Jeff Daniels, earned a ridiculous $175,000 yesterday. That sets the stage for a $530k Fri-Sun debut, giving the film a whopping $132.4k per-theatre-average. That&#8217;s the biggest average of the year and the fifth-biggest live-action &#8220;per-screen-average&#8221; of all time, or fourth if you don&#8217;t count Kevin Smith charging $80 a ticket for his Red State traveling road show back in 2010.



http://www.boxofficemojo.com/daily/chart/?sortdate=2015-10-09&p=.htm

And for anyone who is interested in Kate's DP/30 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPhQLDBW3s4&feature=youtu.be

She really is the best cheerleader of Michael Fassbender. She talked quite a lot about Michael in this interview.

Really wish Michael could do a DP/30 again if he comes back to the States in Dec. The last time he did was in 2011. There are a lot to talk about since then.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...nsion/?utm_campaign=yahootix&partner=yahootix



I was just coming here to post that! Great news about the weekend numbers. Looking forward to seeing how it does next weekend as it expands to additional markets.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...nsion/?utm_campaign=yahootix&partner=yahootix
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/daily/chart/?sortdate=2015-10-09&p=.htm
> 
> And for anyone who is interested in Kate's DP/30 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPhQLDBW3s4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> She really is the best cheerleader of Michael Fassbender. She talked quite a lot about Michael in this interview.
> 
> Really wish Michael could do a DP/30 again if he comes back to the States in Dec. The last time he did was in 2011. There are a lot to talk about since then.



Awesome news!  Thanks Ginger!

Yes, another DP/30 interview would be great!  Someone mentioned his interviews with Anne Thompson and Scott Weinberg and ITA those were among the best interviews I've ever seen with him.


----------



## Artica

gingerglory said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...nsion/?utm_campaign=yahootix&partner=yahootix
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.boxofficemojo.com/daily/chart/?sortdate=2015-10-09&p=.htm
> 
> And for anyone who is interested in Kate's DP/30 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPhQLDBW3s4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> She really is the best cheerleader of Michael Fassbender. She talked quite a lot about Michael in this interview.
> 
> Really wish Michael could do a DP/30 again if he comes back to the States in Dec. The last time he did was in 2011. There are a lot to talk about since then.



Didn't the guy of DP/30 piss Michael off by misquoting him about selling out? I think the interviewer mentioned it in the DP/30 with Sarah Paulson. 
So I'm not sure if Michael will do another one.


----------



## Artica

I watched Macbeth. Michael is amazing in it, but his accent is wonky again and quite often I couldn't understand what he was saying. Marion was good too, but her accent was distracting. I never figured out if her Lady Macbeth is supposed to be French, English or Scottish.  

Paddy Considine and Sean Harris were excellent as always. Without Michael's performance this film would have been below par. He and his dodgy accent saved it.


----------



## Lou9

Bryan Singer talking about Michael's performance in X-M:A (and putting in a plug for Steve Jobs).


----------



## Allie28

Artica said:


> I watched Macbeth. Michael is amazing in it, but his accent is wonky again and quite often I couldn't understand what he was saying. Marion was good too, but her accent was distracting. I never figured out if her Lady Macbeth is supposed to be French, English or Scottish.
> 
> Paddy Considine and Sean Harris were excellent as always. Without Michael's performance this film would have been below par. He and his dodgy accent saved it.



Thanks for sharing!  

I've heard similar observations from friends who have seen it.  Also, that it's a little hard to follow if you're not familiar with the play.  But that it's definitely worth seeing...for the cinematography and Michael's performance.


----------



## gingerglory

Artica said:


> Didn't the guy of DP/30 piss Michael off by misquoting him about selling out? I think the interviewer mentioned it in the DP/30 with Sarah Paulson.
> So I'm not sure if Michael will do another one.



Yes, he did, but he also said he apologized to Michael later. I think Michael is professional. If the interviewer was sincere and then he would consider to give another go.



Lou9 said:


> Bryan Singer talking about Michael's performance in X-M:A (and putting in a plug for Steve Jobs).



Hope that scene wouldn't get cut then for a comic movie like Singer said. I think it's possible the scene where Erik's new family got killed or something, since he mentioned "woods". And throw Jobs in there, nicely done, Singer.


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> Yes, he did, but he also said he apologized to Michael later. I think Michael is professional. If the interviewer was sincere and then he would consider to give another go.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that scene wouldn't get cut then for a comic movie like Singer said. I think it's possible the scene where Erik's new family got killed or something, since he mentioned "woods". And throw Jobs in there, nicely done, Singer.




I agree, that is most likely. It had best be in the movie. I'm sure Singer will include it in the DVD extras if it isn't, but I want it in the film!


----------



## PSawyer

New Macbeth still:


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Lou9 said:


> Bryan Singer talking about Michael's performance in X-M:A (and putting in a plug for Steve Jobs).



Nice of Singer to plug Michael's Steve Jobs performance. I hope this amazing moment, whatever it is, makes it in to the final cut. Although, if it's so amazing, how could it not, right?

ETA: Was Michael in LA for the latest Steve Jobs Q&A? Saw conflicting accounts and I wasn't sure.


----------



## arbel

ScorpionDoom said:


> Nice of Singer to plug Michael's Steve Jobs performance. I hope this amazing moment, whatever it is, makes it in to the final cut. Although, if it's so amazing, how could it not, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA: Was Michael in LA for the latest Steve Jobs Q&A? Saw conflicting accounts and I wasn't sure*.




 

No he wasn't, i saw multiple pics of the Q&A and he definitely wasn't there. He was the only missing though, Boyle, Winslet , Rogen, Daniels and Sorkin were all there.

I think people who reported he would be there, probably did it before the Q& A even began, believing he would be there.


----------



## SusanBeach

http://www.accesshollywood.com/michael-fassbender-pleased-steve-jobs-biopic-has-specific-focus_video_2999437

Maybe this interview already been posted, I tried to look back but I didn´t find it

Anyway, here it comes 

Sorry Lou9, now I saw that you posted it 30 pages ago, it was a lot of posts to scroll......


----------



## SusanBeach

From twitter: BeatlesFass


> NEW #SteveJobs opens w/ one of the best all-time per theater averages!! #Fassbender
> The list: http://www.boxofficemojo.com/alltime/weekends/theateravg.htm?


----------



## Allie28

SusanBeach said:


> From twitter: BeatlesFass



That's AWESOME!  

Here's Newsweek's review....

http://www.newsweek.com/steve-jobs-...genius-aaron-sorkin-michael-fassbender-380497


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We're getting a large amount of marketing here for Jobs. I like the direction they're taking it. Long segments of the  cast discussing their roles.

Its very well done and I'm seeing Jobs chatter amongst friends now on social media.

Note: For anyone interested re: the reports of MF with AV and Justin Kurzel and his wife. JK's wife is Essie Davis, a well-known Aussie actress who was the lead in The Babadook.


----------



## Lou9

I love Essie Davis! Cast her in one of your movies, Michael!


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

Artica said:


> I watched Macbeth. Michael is amazing in it, but his accent is wonky again and quite often I couldn't understand what he was saying. Marion was good too, but her accent was distracting. I never figured out if her Lady Macbeth is supposed to be French, English or Scottish.
> 
> Paddy Considine and Sean Harris were excellent as always. Without Michael's performance this film would have been below par. He and his dodgy accent saved it.


Thanks for sharing!   I've read that basically everyone whispers his way through the movie,and I think it's more due to some Kurzel's choices. He probably  wanted a more naturalistic register to avoid theatrics. But these problems aside,his performance seems pretty great,above all when he interacts with  others. 



ScorpionDoom said:


> Nice of Singer to plug Michael's Steve Jobs performance. I hope this amazing moment, whatever it is, makes it in to the final cut. Although, if it's so amazing, how could it not, right?
> 
> ETA: Was Michael in LA for the latest Steve Jobs Q&A? Saw conflicting accounts and I wasn't sure.


I'm curious! 


FreeSpirit71 said:


> We're getting a large amount of marketing here for Jobs. I like the direction they're taking it. Long segments of the  cast discussing their roles.
> 
> Its very well done and I'm seeing Jobs chatter amongst friends now on social media.
> 
> Note: For anyone interested re: the reports of MF with AV and Justin Kurzel and his wife. JK's wife is Essie Davis, a well-known Aussie actress who was the lead in The Babadook.


She's really great in The Babadook. 

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ian-box-office-steve-jobs-20151011-story.html


> But perhaps a bigger story was Universals Steve Jobs, which opened in just four theaters in New York and Los Angeles but made nearly $521,000, giving the film a massive per-screen average of more than $130,000. Starring Michael Fassbender as Jobs and co-starring Kate Winslet and Seth Rogen, the film recorded the best average of 2015, easily outpacing former champion Sicario, which made $66,800 per location in its opening weekend in September.


Reviews roundups:
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...assbender-critics-reviews-20151009-story.html
http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...eve-jobs-as-brilliant-as-its-subject-20151009

LA Times review:


> orkin's dialogue is as good as it gets (he wrote "The West Wing" and won an Oscar for "The Social Network"), but putting it on screen in a vigorous, involving way can be a challenge, and no one could be better at meeting that than Boyle.
> 
> A director so kinetic he was able to make a film out of "127 Hours," the story of a man trapped and immobile in a cave for all that time, Boyle is expert at making the potentially static visually interesting.
> 
> Boyle and cinematographer Alwin Kuchler envisioned "Steve Jobs" as a film with lots of walking and talking (stalwart Steadicam operator Geoffrey Haley saw considerable action) and even shot each of the three acts in a different visual format: The 1984 launch of the Mac was done on 16-millimeter film, 1988's NeXT event was shot on 35 millimeter and 1998's iMac launch was shown via the digital ALEXA system.





> Though the film he stars in is very much a group effort, it is hard to imagine "Steve Jobs" without the magnetic Fassbender, who eats parts like this for breakfast, in the starring role.
> 
> His Jobs is a man of enormous self-confidence, driven like nobody's business, whose powers of persuasion are so overpowering his employees talk about the "reality distortion field" he is able to create around himself and his ideas.


----------



## gingerglory

Great news about the box office!


----------



## Morgane

Duncan Jones on SJ
@ManMadeMoon: Fassbender was terrific in Steve Jobs.  Everyone was, actually... But especially Fassbender. 

@RaeEarl: Fassbender in Jobs looks like Ed Harris in Truman Show. 2 films with a man who makes it possible to spy on EVERYONE. 
@FatJasmineee: Ain't no way Steve Jobs would have made anything cool if he had been hot like Michael Fassbender. 
@smedlee: if Steve Jobs really looked like Michael Fassbender he would've become a movie star and I'd be writing this tweet on a crappy Windows phone 


@JBAwardsCircuit: Michael Fassbender deserves that Oscar tenfold. Wow. I've been waiting for a performance like this since 2011. He delivers genius & heart 
@AndrewLeeClark: Fassbender is stupendous. As if we needed more proof that he is one of the great actors of our time. #SteveJobs 
@NoahHarald: Took 3 minutes to forget Fassbender looks nothing like Jobs. Incredible performances- including @adamshapiro!! Scenes with Lisa broke my &#10084;&#65039;
@Anamariacida: Saw Macbeth with Fassbender last week.  Utterly absorbing, fantastic central performance, hugely powerful. 
@dawncruttenden: ..It is visually stunning too. Every frame could be paused, painted and framed. Hypnotic performances by Cotillard and Fassbender. #Macbeth 
@AristotleDreher: Just watched #SteveJobs.
Aaron Sorkin's dialogue is impeccable & unparalleled. And just just Hand Michael Fassbender an Oscar already.




gingerglory said:


> And for anyone who is interested in Kate's DP/30 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPhQLDBW3s4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> She really is the best cheerleader of Michael Fassbender. She talked quite a lot about Michael in this interview.
> 
> Really wish Michael could do a DP/30 again if he comes back to the States in Dec. The last time he did was in 2011. There are a lot to talk about since then.


I also really liked the interview with Anne Thompson. 
Kate is very charming and one of these days Leo is going to call her...


----------



## Lou9

Love the plaudits he's getting right now. I really don't know if he can win, but if he doesn't, it isn't because of his performance.

Thought this exchange on Twitter was interesting:

Mark Harris @MarkHarrisNYC
There is no Best Actor Oscar favorite right now, no passion pick, no "He's due" pick, no critics' favorite, and no deep bench. Unusual.

Anne Thompson @akstanwyck
@MarkHarrisNYC Fassbender by a mile

John Bonazzo @johnbonazzo
@akstanwyck @MarkHarrisNYC He is scary good at delivering Sorkin's speeches. Would also make up for Eisenberg having no chance against Firth

David Pomerantz @davidpom2000
@akstanwyck @MarkHarrisNYC  Predictably, Hanks and maybe Leo and Cheadle later on, but they won't win.


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for finding and sharing the tweets girls!  

I am loving all the praise Michael's getting for both Jobs and Macbeth.  He so deserves it.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Lou9 said:


> Love the plaudits he's getting right now. I really don't know if he can win, but if he doesn't, it isn't because of his performance.
> 
> Thought this exchange on Twitter was interesting:
> 
> Mark Harris @MarkHarrisNYC
> There is no Best Actor Oscar favorite right now, no passion pick, no "He's due" pick, no critics' favorite, and no deep bench. Unusual.
> 
> Anne Thompson @akstanwyck
> @MarkHarrisNYC Fassbender by a mile
> 
> John Bonazzo @johnbonazzo
> @akstanwyck @MarkHarrisNYC He is scary good at delivering Sorkin's speeches. Would also make up for Eisenberg having no chance against Firth
> 
> David Pomerantz @davidpom2000
> @akstanwyck @MarkHarrisNYC  Predictably, Hanks and maybe Leo and Cheadle later on, but they won't win.



Yep, I was so pleased when Anne Thompson piped up for him. And Kris Tapley did too in response to the same original tweet.

Kristopher Tapley &#8207;@kristapley  2h2 hours ago
Kristopher Tapley Retweeted Mark Harris
Agree with most of that though I do think Fassbender is the favorite for the moment. 

I do think he's the frontrunner now, but it's still early days and Leo hasn't been seen yet. So we'll see.


----------



## Lou9

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yep, I was so pleased when Anne Thompson piped up for him. And Kris Tapley did too in response to the same original tweet.
> 
> Kristopher Tapley &#8207;@kristapley  2h2 hours ago
> Kristopher Tapley Retweeted Mark Harris
> Agree with most of that though I do think Fassbender is the favorite for the moment.
> 
> I do think he's the frontrunner now, but it's still early days and Leo hasn't been seen yet. So we'll see.



Not his precious Johnny Depp?! Wow, I'm shocked!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Not his precious Johnny Depp?! Wow, I'm shocked!


----------



## BagBerry13

Looks like Matias Varela got cast in _Assassin's Creed_ as well. So the Vikander connection helps him find "new" actors because I doubt he knew about him before Alicia. He's a Swedish actor who was last in the _Point Break_ remake and is friendly with Alicia.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Looks like Matias Varela got cast in _Assassin's Creed_ as well. So the Vikander connection helps him find "new" actors because I doubt he knew about him before Alicia. He's a Swedish actor who was last in the _Point Break_ remake and is friendly with Alicia.




I'm not familiar with him either, most of his work seems to be in Sweden, but clearly Alicia knows him and is friendly with him. I like how Assassins Creed is casting so many European actors and will bring them to a wider audience [emoji3]


----------



## jcsepjj

If there's any truth to that then that is a great casting. Matias is a great and highly underrated actor and also a really cool and easy going guy.


----------



## Lou9

Landmark Theaters is opening a brand new luxury theater in Washington, DC with Steve Jobs. That's guaranteed to get butts in seats for the film!


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not familiar with him either, most of his work seems to be in Sweden, but clearly Alicia knows him and is friendly with him. I like how Assassins Creed is casting so many European actors and will bring them to a wider audience [emoji3]



He's been in _The Borgias_ and a few films with Joel Kinnaman (with whom he's also friendly and therefore gets well on with Michael K Williams who was in _Robocop_).
It seems most of the actors cast yet have some kind of connection with Michael (or the people around him). May it be Javier Bardem's brother or the Gleeson guys.



jcsepjj said:


> If there's any truth to that then that is a great casting. Matias is a great and highly underrated actor and also a really cool and easy going guy.



Well, he's posting about it on his Instagram from the Pinewood Studios. So I assume it is true.


----------



## jcsepjj

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, he's posting about it on his Instagram from the Pinewood Studios. So I assume it is true.




Thanks!


----------



## mollie12

I think MF might have been one of these actors:

Richard Brody@tnyfrontrow
"Martin Scorsese...doesn't hide his surprise at the response of some popular young actors when he offered them the role of a Catholic priest in Silence: 'They told me that they'd love to work with me but that the subject absolutely doesn't appeal to them.' "


----------



## gingerglory

DP/30 released another Jobs cast interview. This time is Danny Boyle. They actually recorded in NY. I think it's Oct.4 when Michael was in town. So let's see if there is more to come.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSteJQuZanI


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> DP/30 released another Jobs cast interview. This time is Danny Boyle. They actually recorded in NY. I think it's Oct.4 when Michael was in town. So let's see if there is more to come.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSteJQuZanI



There will probably be one with Sorkin too, but not with Michael.  Poland said on Twitter that he didn't record anything with MF.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> There will probably be one with Sorkin too, but not with Michael.  Poland said on Twitter that he didn't record anything with MF.



Gotcha! Thanks!

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ael-fassbender-steve-jobs-interview/73601092/


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> Gotcha! Thanks!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ael-fassbender-steve-jobs-interview/73601092/


 That first picture, OHEMGEE. So handsome


----------



## twiddlebird

FassbenderLover said:


> That first picture, OHEMGEE. So handsome



He still has the bone structure. He looks like he's aged twice as fast and lost weight, though. He just doesn't look as healthy, IMO.


----------



## mollie12

Report from the Academy screening of Jobs:



> [The film] drew a turn-away crowd at the film academy's screening Saturday night in Beverly Hills. The movie won a loud ovation from those in the 1,000-seat Samuel  Goldwyn Theater with more than one academy member saying it played better than "The Social Network," the last Aaron Sorkin-written drama about a tech entrepreneur.
> 
> Between the rave reviews and the avalanche of publicity, "Jobs" is certain to make academy members' must-see list, more than half the battle in winning Oscar nominations.
> 
> Is Michael Fassbender's portrayal of Jobs accurate or a bit one-note in its belligerent tone? "I've heard people complain that the character's not likable enough, but that's not going to make any difference with the academy," one Oscar voter said. "If anything, a lot of members will look at the horrible way he treats his employees and say, 'You see. Look at what the guy accomplished. Being an *** has its advantages!'"



http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...urce=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=554515


----------



## 2sexy

Does anyone know a size womens 6.5 what size children's it would be in uggs


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Gotcha! Thanks!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ael-fassbender-steve-jobs-interview/73601092/



Yowza!


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> He still has the bone structure. He looks like he's aged twice as fast and lost weight, though. He just doesn't look as healthy, IMO.


 
He could be stressed. U know why but he still looks good


----------



## twiddlebird

FassbenderLover said:


> He could be stressed. U know why



I think stress is a big component to it. I have my ideas as to why, but I'm not going to get into that around here.

LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Gotcha! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ael-fassbender-steve-jobs-interview/73601092/




He's looking REALLY good [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> I think stress is a big component to it. I have my ideas as to why, but I'm not going to get into that around here.
> 
> LOL


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Report from the Academy screening of Jobs:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...urce=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=554515



That's good to know! I remember I saw a pic from ins about the screening. That was some long, long, long waiting line.


----------



## BagBerry13

Not sure if this was already posted but here you go.


----------



## mollie12

OT, but I figured I'd post this.  Steve McQueen is featured on one of the covers of this week's T Magazine.  The article is here: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/12/t-magazine/steve-mcqueen-artist-director-interview.html


----------



## mchris55

Ok, so I had to pay a small fortune to slip into NYC this weekend (family emergency). I managed to carve out some time to see a movie called Steve Jobs. Have you heard about it?

I liked it. I didn't love it. The performances were tremendous. Tour de force for MF. You don't even know you are watching him on screen. Sexy Kate and Stuhlbarg (I had to IMDB him) were excellent. Rogen, okay. The problem I had personally with the script was that since it was Sorkin I expected more quips and sardonic wit, but there was enough and it was fine. Also keep in mind I am not a technophile (I use what I need), so there were certain parts where it dragged for me a bit. But, I did understand what was going on at all times, especially in the 2nd act where an understanding was important humorously and otherwise.

The schmaltz stuff at the end didn't bother me because I am someone's daughter and Jobs' behavior to his child was atrocious. I understood why it was included. I also understand why people didn't like the schmaltz.

Overall 3 out of 4, worth the entertainment time and dollar, especially for the performances.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mchris55 said:


> Ok, so I had to pay a small fortune to slip into NYC this weekend (family emergency). I managed to carve out some time to see a movie called Steve Jobs. Have you heard about it?
> 
> I liked it. I didn't love it. The performances were tremendous. Tour de force for MF. You don't even know you are watching him on screen. Sexy Kate and Stuhlbarg (I had to IMDB him) were excellent. Rogen, okay. The problem I had personally with the script was that since it was Sorkin I expected more quips and sardonic wit, but there was enough and it was fine. Also keep in mind I am not a technophile (I use what I need), so there were certain parts where it dragged for me a bit. But, I did understand what was going on at all times, especially in the 2nd act where an understanding was important humorously and otherwise.
> 
> The schmaltz stuff at the end didn't bother me because I am someone's daughter and Jobs' behavior to his child was atrocious. I understood why it was included. I also understand why people didn't like the schmaltz.
> 
> Overall 3 out of 4, worth the entertainment time and dollar, especially for the performances.



Great to hear from someone who's seen it.

Thanks for the review


----------



## gingerglory

What similarities do Michael Fassbender and Steve Jobs share?

http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Michael-Fassbender-Plays-Steve-Jobs-Passion-38744870

Academy Conversations: Steve Jobs. It's the AMPAS screening on Oct. 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68HCrVbdn58


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> OT, but I figured I'd post this.  Steve McQueen is featured on one of the covers of this week's T Magazine.  The article is here: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/12/t-magazine/steve-mcqueen-artist-director-interview.html



Thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I think MF might have been one of these actors:
> 
> Richard Brody@tnyfrontrow
> "Martin Scorsese...doesn't hide his surprise at the response of some popular young actors when he offered them the role of a Catholic priest in Silence: 'They told me that they'd love to work with me but that the subject absolutely doesn't appeal to them.' "


I'd be surprised.. I can't see him passing on the opportunity to work with Scorsese.. Also,I can totally envision him playing that role.




mollie12 said:


> OT, but I figured I'd post this.  Steve McQueen is featured on one of the covers of this week's T Magazine.  The article is here: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/12/t-magazine/steve-mcqueen-artist-director-interview.html


Thanks! 

Old  photoshoot (Rankin)


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Academy Conversations: Steve Jobs. It's the AMPAS screening on Oct. 4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68HCrVbdn58



Thanks for posting.  Love, love, LOVE the bits where Kate is talking and Michael is gazing at her. And the bit where she talks about meeting the real Joanna is quite touching.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Don't think this has been posted here yet. It's from last Friday's Macbeth screening and Q & A for/by Lawyers Life  (she was the person who tweeted about seeing Michael and Alicia there looking happy). Seems she's seen Macbeth 3 times including Cannes as well as attending the Oscars! It's a short review of Macbeth but in addition includes Michael's answers during the Q & A session. 

Links to article and tweet:

http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/macbeth-close-encounters-of-the-fassbender-kind/

https://twitter.com/itsalawyerslife/status/652586514350764032


----------



## gingerglory

Adam Shapiro talked about working with Michael Fassbender, the tea boy lol, on the set of Steve Jobs.

http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-10-09/...ce=sc-tw&utm_medium=ref&utm_campaign=ashaprio



> The moment we opened up our scripts and everybody started saying Aaron Sorkins lines, it sounded like an orchestra, Shapiro remembers of the first table read alongside co-stars Kate Winslet and Seth Rogen. It sounded like they cast this movie perfectly with all of the right instruments playing together. It was unbelievable.
> 
> The Steve Jobs cast operated with Cupertino precision with Michael Fassbender at its head, who ensured that its cogs were well-oiled during their midnight to 9 AM shoots by way of a mandatory tea and coffee break. Fassbender would go around asking What do you want in your tea?, What do you want in your tea?, What do you want in your tea? and then he would go and make tea for the entire staff and crew, remembers Shapiro, who unwittingly tricked the actor into becoming his barista through shared midnight Americanos.
> 
> It became a weird tradition that Fassbender would make my tea and coffee, he says. Like for two seconds, I would stop bowing down to the acting god that is Michael Fassbender and he would actually make me drinks. It was pretty amazing.
> 
> If given the opportunity to brainstorm his ideal future film, Shapiro would drop everything to reunite with his caffeinated cast for Steve Jobs 2: San Francisco Nights, which would cover Apples development of the iPad and beyond.
> 
> I would get my Americanos again and just go back to what I would love my everyday reality to be.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New tweets with pics concerning Assassins Creed filming at Pinewood in London

https://twitter.com/aymarmtl/status/653999235420045312
https://twitter.com/aymarmtl/status/654010941038792704


----------



## LadyOscar

Hello everyone,
I'm new here and trying to learn the curve. I love Fassbender, one if the greatest actor around. It all started couple of years ago with XMen FC, I looked more closely to his filmography and he really won me over with Fish Tank and Hunger. I can't wait to see Macbeth and Steve Jobs.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new here and trying to learn the curve. I love Fassbender, one if the greatest actor around. It all started couple of years ago with XMen FC, I looked more closely to his filmography and he really won me over with Fish Tank and Hunger. I can't wait to see Macbeth and Steve Jobs.


 Hi LadyOscar, love that name. Welcome, please enjoy urself


----------



## LadyOscar

FassbenderLover said:


> Hi LadyOscar, love that name. Welcome, please enjoy urself


Thank you so much! It's nice to be between Fassbender's fans.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> Thank you so much! It's nice to be between Fassbender's fans.


 I saw "between Fassbender's"....and the first thing that came to mind was legs, and then I saw fans


----------



## LadyOscar

Now that will be a nice place!!!

FassbenderLover, I made a mistake, this post was suppose to be under your "the legs" post. 
I told you I'm still learning how to post here


----------



## LadyOscar

Can someone explain me why I can't find some posts that were here like 1/2 an hour ago? Were they cancelled? If yes, can I ask why?


----------



## Swanky

Yea, all posts that are combative and/or causing drama are removed.  If it continues the user will also be removed.


----------



## LadyOscar

Thank You for your reply. I didn't think they were combative but just opinions, it's a forum after all.  Anyway, good to know.


----------



## Swanky

You're welcome.
Yes, it's a forum but it's privately owned and has pretty clear rules.  This thread has more drama than it needs and as such we're managing that.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I feel like asking a question, but I might get in trouble for that.


----------



## LadyOscar

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't think this has been posted here yet. It's from last Friday's Macbeth screening and Q & A for/by Lawyers Life  (she was the person who tweeted about seeing Michael and Alicia there looking happy). Seems she's seen Macbeth 3 times including Cannes as well as attending the Oscars! It's a short review of Macbeth but in addition includes Michael's answers during the Q & A session.
> 
> Links to article and tweet:
> 
> http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/macbeth-close-encounters-of-the-fassbender-kind/
> 
> https://twitter.com/itsalawyerslife/status/652586514350764032



&#128077;&#128077; You should also post it on Vikander's forum!


----------



## Swanky

FassbenderLover said:


> I feel like asking a question, but I might get in trouble for that.



If it's not about Fassbender then it doesn't belong. If you have a question that's not about him, PM me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

There's a new name on the Assassins Creed cast list - Brian Gleeson, another of Brendan's sons!


----------



## gingerglory

> When Danny said he wanted Michael, I was the one person in the world unfamiliar with Michael&#8217;s work. So, I spent a fantastic weekend watching all of Michael&#8217;s movies, and by the time I was, I think, halfway into his first scene in Inglourious Basterds, I was leading the Michael Fassbender march.



http://www.cinemablend.com/new/What...l-Fassbender-Could-Play-Steve-Jobs-88077.html



> Maybe this is the right time to say that it was Amy Pascal, who has taken more undeserved punches than anyone should ever have to &#8212; it was Amy who set up the movie, who hired me to write it, who approved of this very unusual and not-particularly-commercial-sounding idea. I&#8217;m just sorry that she&#8217;s not around for the birthday cake. She deserves it.
> 
> You probably also know from the Sony hack that I objected to Michael Fassbender at first. Which is the last thing you want, just on a personal level. I felt terrible, I had a long talk with him, a few long talks about it, trying to get him to understand, when I wrote that email, I was the last guy in the world at that point who wasn&#8217;t familiar with his work. Hadn&#8217;t seen 12 Years a Slave Yet, hadn&#8217;t seen Shame. I had the studio send a Michael Fassbender package right away. My point is, I thank my lucky stars every night that it turned out to be him.



http://www.vulture.com/2015/10/how-aaron-sorkin-designed-steve-jobs.html#


----------



## mchris55

You know what the most interesting thing is about what Sorkin has said, that NOBODY has questioned him on? 


He says he hadn't seen 12YAS-- the movie won Best Picture THAT YEAR. The movie was the incumbent winner of a highly contested race. Hello, Academy voter?!?


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> You know what the most interesting thing is about what Sorkin has said, that NOBODY has questioned him on?
> 
> 
> He says he hadn't seen 12YAS-- the movie won Best Picture THAT YEAR. The movie was the incumbent winner of a highly contested race. Hello, Academy voter?!?



That's not unusual. Haven't you read the Oscar edition THR is doing every year about voters giving their reasons for certain votes? The excuse most of all named was they wouldn't have time to watch all the movies. That's why only few movies win all the categories every year. They watch maybe 10 films and put them down for all the categories. Because they're lazy!


----------



## gingerglory

BagBerry13 said:


> That's not unusual. Haven't you read the Oscar edition THR is doing every year about voters giving their reasons for certain votes? *The excuse most of all named was they wouldn't have time to watch all the movies. That's why only few movies win all the categories every year. *They watch maybe 10 films and put them down for all the categories. Because they're lazy!



That's also why it is important to make it "loud enough" to be on their must-see list.


----------



## Lou9

Rebecca Ferguson circling The Snowman. Shooting in January.

She is having quite the year. Definitely the Swedish actress of 2015.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just read the Deadline article. It also states Rebecca Fergusson may be in the Prometheus follow up which will shoot in the latter half of 2016.


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


> That's not unusual. Haven't you read the Oscar edition THR is doing every year about voters giving their reasons for certain votes? The excuse most of all named was they wouldn't have time to watch all the movies. That's why only few movies win all the categories every year. They watch maybe 10 films and put them down for all the categories. Because they're lazy!



I have read them and I have pointed out those specific articles on this thread for people to read. I was just pointing out the overall disgracefulness.

That year you only had to watch TWO, 12YAS and Gravity.


----------



## gingerglory

I liked Ferguson in MI5. She's great in it! Really enjoyed watching her.



> Rebecca Ferguson is in talks to star opposite Michael Fassbender in The Snowman for director Tomas Alfredson and Brit production powerhouse Working Title in association with Alfredson&#8217;s Another Park Film. The deal hasn&#8217;t closed just yet but *there&#8217;s a desire from both sides to get this done in time to confirm a January start date.*





> The actress is also in the mix for the Prometheus sequel that Ridley Scott, buoyed by his critical and commercial success with The Martian,* is prepping at Fox to go into production in the latter half of next year.*



So if this is true, then the start dates will be switched. Ridley said Paradise Lost will start shooting in Feb. Now The Snowman tries to start in Jan.

http://deadline.com/2015/10/rebecca...metheus-gambit-mission-impossible-1201581418/

ETA: Oops. Just noticed it's been posted by Lou9 and Pearlyqueen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I liked Ferguson in MI5. She's great in it! Really enjoyed watching her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if this is true, then the start dates will be switched. Ridley said Paradise Lost will start shooting in Feb. Now The Snowman tries to start in Jan.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/10/rebecca...metheus-gambit-mission-impossible-1201581418/
> 
> ETA: Oops. Just noticed it's been posted by Lou9 and Pearlyqueen.




Ha - we all rushed to post at the same time! There is certainly information there that conflicts with what's been said by Ridley regarding the Paradise Lost filming start date, and the Deadline article also mentions Rebecca may be in that too. Michael must be swamped by Swedes, lol! It also suggests that Michael is officially signed on for the Snowman which is great news! [emoji2]


----------



## LadyOscar

Is Snowman a done deal for Michael? I must have missed the announcement. But good for him and us as fans!
I have no idea who Rebecca Ferguson is. I haven't seen MI5 yet. Maybe she is well known in Sweden.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Not really. Haven't heard of her before either. Also haven't seen MI5.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Not really. Haven't heard of her before either. Also haven't seen MI5.




Oh I've placed her now. She had a lead role in the BBC drama White Queen two years ago; because of that I thought she was English, not Swedish, but just read her mother is English!


----------



## Lou9

IMDB took the (rumored) off of Michael's participation in "The Snowman". I know anyone with a pro account can do this, but it was (rumored) yesterday.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh I've placed her now. She had a lead role in the BBC drama White Queen two years ago; because of that I thought she was English, not Swedish, but just read her mother is English!



Yeah but how many people would have seen that? It's like the argument no one has seen _The Royal Affair_ and therefore "she" is not well-known.



Lou9 said:


> IMDB took the (rumored) off of Michael's participation in "The Snowman". I know anyone with a pro account can do this, but it was (rumored) yesterday.



Even with a pro account you need an explanation otherwise they won't do sh*t. And IMDb is so difficult to handle half of the people that would get an account just to do that would despair getting to that point where you can erase it. Usually these kind of things are done by the production company.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but how many people would have seen that? It's like the argument no one has seen _The Royal Affair_ and therefore "she" is not well-known.



No idea how many people saw it, got a lot of buzz at the time in the UK, and the BBC usually does well exporting its historical dramas overseas, particularly to the USA. But that's neither here nor there, I wasn't suggesting it made Rebecca well known, just that I realised who she was!


----------



## LadyOscar

If I remember correctly Prometheus 2 will start in February, the production of Snowman in January. I know Michael is a workaholic but this is impossible unless they push one movie later during the year. That's why I'm a little on the fence for this movie and wait for an announcement.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> http://www.cinemablend.com/new/What...l-Fassbender-Could-Play-Steve-Jobs-88077.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2015/10/how-aaron-sorkin-designed-steve-jobs.html#


Sorkin comes across as sincere.



BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but how many people would have seen that? *It's like the argument no one has seen The Royal Affair and therefore "she" is not well-known.
> 
> *
> 
> Even with a pro account you need an explanation otherwise they won't do sh*t. And IMDb is so difficult to handle half of the people that would get an account just to do that would despair getting to that point where you can erase it. Usually these kind of things are done by the production company.


  If I'm not wrong,Rebecca and Alicia have the same agents in UK and in Sweden.
She's a great choice for The  Snowman.

http://time.com/4066332/steve-jobs-movie/


----------



## Lou9

If Universal wants Michael for The Snowman, they have made themselves aware of this schedule with Prometheus 2 (I can't yet make myself remember the real name). 

It is obviously not yet clear when either production will happen - Scott started out wanting to film in January, then February, then the end of February. And other than this Deadline report, which either messed up the timing of Prometheus or uncovered a new date via Ferguson's reps, and a 2017 release year on IMDB, we don't know anything about The Snowman's production schedule.


----------



## BagBerry13

Lou9 said:


> If Universal wants Michael for The Snowman, they have made themselves aware of this schedule with Prometheus 2 (I can't yet make myself remember the real name).
> 
> It is obviously not yet clear when either production will happen - Scott started out wanting to film in January, then February, then the end of February. And other than this Deadline report, which either messed up the timing of Prometheus or uncovered a new date via Ferguson's reps, and a 2017 release year on IMDB, we don't know anything about The Snowman's production schedule.



_The Snowman_ went into pre-production as of today and Scorsese is executive producing. So he gets to work with Michael after all. Could mean they might start shooting already this year. Rebecca Ferguson seems to be rumoured for Prometheus 2 too Link).


----------



## BagBerry13

Morgane said:


> Sorkin comes across as sincere.
> 
> 
> If I'm not wrong,Rebecca and Alicia have the same agents in UK and in Sweden.
> She's a great choice for The  Snowman.
> 
> http://time.com/4066332/steve-jobs-movie/



They also have the same publicist.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> If I'm not wrong,Rebecca and Alicia have the same agents in UK and in Sweden.
> 
> She's a great choice for The  Snowman.
> 
> 
> 
> ]




I believe they are also friends [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not sure if this has been posted before - Adam Shapiro on his experience of filming Steve Jobs. Michael making tea and coffee for all the cast and crew during night shoots [emoji3]

http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-10-09/...ce=sc-tw&utm_medium=ref&utm_campaign=ashaprio


----------



## jellyv

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before - Adam Shapiro on his experience of filming Steve Jobs. Michael making tea and coffee for all the cast and crew during night shoots [emoji3]
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-10-09/...ce=sc-tw&utm_medium=ref&utm_campaign=ashaprio


Thanks!  

Kate on Michael.. 
http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/a31119/kate-winslet-november-cover/



> &#8203;&#8203;On working with her dream costar, Michael Fassbender, in &#8203;Steve Jobs&#8203;: &#8203;&#8203;
> 
> "Michael Fassbender&#8212;f--k me; I want to work with him! Somebody get on the phone! There's gotta be a girl's part&#8212;I'll throw my hat in the ring."



Random tweets:

@garywhitta: I was unsure about Fassbender as Jobs but he crushes it. Spectacular. 

@glennsumi: Not everyone will love STEVE JOBS - it's no hack biopic. I found it bracing, invigorating, artful, moving. Fassbender & cast are awesome. 

@bradbrevet: 'Steve Jobs' is a warts-and-all, powerhouse. Fassbender is great, Winslet is narrative glue. Sorkin's script is rat-a-tat. Boyle works... @bradbrevet: 'Steve Jobs' is a warts-and-all, powerhouse. Fassbender is great, Winslet is narrative glue. Sorkin's script is rat-a-tat. Boyle works... 

@KarlShowbiz: #SteveJobs is a brilliant, infuriating and richly unconventional biopic http://******/1KSS78a http://twitter.com/Variety/status/652941441648365568/photo/1 via @Variety If the real #SteveJobsMovie wasn&#8217;t as articulate, funny and cool as Michael Fassbender's ace performance suggests, well, he shoulda been


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


>



Love this pic!

I'm pleased about the news re: Rebecca Ferguson. She was great in Mission Impossible.


----------



## LadyOscar

So many beautiful pictures!!! Thank for posting them!!!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

This isn't related to anything current, but I've never seen The Counselor. I just stumbled across this clip on YT and now I'm thinking that I should watch it, lol.  My question is, is this scene from the extended director's cut, or is it actually this long in the regular version?

The dialogue is actually so explicit that it was making me cringe, but he looks so hot. I could definitely watch him looking like that for 2 hours no matter what he himself thinks about the quality of the acting. 

I'd read that Bardem was there when they shot this? That would be extremely awkward, no matter how professional you are about it.

https://youtu.be/4u4p7HiA-7c


----------



## BagBerry13

ScorpionDoom said:


> This isn't related to anything current, but I've never seen The Counselor. I just stumbled across this clip on YT and now I'm thinking that I should watch it, lol.  My question is,* is this scene from the extended director's cut, or is it actually this long in the regular version?*
> 
> The dialogue is actually so explicit that it was making me cringe, but he looks so hot. I could definitely watch him looking like that for 2 hours no matter what he himself thinks about the quality of the acting.
> 
> I'd read that Bardem was there when they shot this? That would be extremely awkward, no matter how professional you are about it.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4u4p7HiA-7c




Coincidentally, I've seen _The Counselor_ yesterday for the first  time (huge Penelope fan). The scene is that long and I personally found  one of the best in the film. You haven't seen something like this in  cinema for a long time (except maybe _Blue Valentine_).
I don't  know why so many people complained about the film being bad. I found it  quite entertaining and very quotable. I guess it was a bit too brainy  for some people in the end. I had a hard time following the drug boss in  the end because it got very philosophical but the performances were  great.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

BagBerry13 said:


> Coincidentally, I've seen _The Counselor_ yesterday for the first  time (huge Penelope fan). The scene is that long and I personally found  one of the best in the film. You haven't seen something like this in  cinema for a long time (except maybe _Blue Valentine_).
> I don't  know why so many people complained about the film being bad. I found it  quite entertaining and very quotable. I guess it was a bit too brainy  for some people in the end. I had a hard time following the drug boss in  the end because it got very philosophical but the performances were  great.



I'm really intrigued now. I think I want to watch it too. I'll look into getting the director's cut, I think. That scene with Penelope is just jaw-dropping. Those words coming out of his mouth!!


----------



## gingerglory

> Of his Kerryman pal, currently wowing audiences in Macbeth, Elba enthuses: &#8220;Aw mate, what a great actor. We only had one or two scenes together (in Prometheus) but he was massively characterful, even while playing a robot. He&#8217;s lovely, a great guy.&#8221;



http://www.independent.ie/entertain...d-his-desire-to-do-silly-comedy-31611671.html



> "I'm not an alpha," he insisted to Germany's Cosmopolitan magazine. "OK, if I really want something I'll fight for it. But always with the following motto in mind: treat others as you wish to be treated. I want to delve deep into life and its many facets. That wouldn't be possible as a king!"
> 
> Maybe it's his amicable attitude that's helped him become one of the biggest stars in the industry. He takes on the tough part of Apple co-founder Steve Jobs in the upcoming, same-titled drama and still can't believe he's made it so far.
> 
> "I had to wait a very long time to get a good roll," he admitted. "I never really saw myself as particularly talented. When I was 17 and at theatre school, I suddenly realised where I belong. After that came tonnes of hard work. I didn't receive any recognition until I appeared in Hunger at the age of 31."
> 
> Now the work is constantly rolling in for Michael, who has five movies out in 2016 alone. But he doesn't want to plan forward any more than that after a recent tarot card reading in San Francisco.
> 
> "Of course it wasn't all positive and now all those worries are swirling around in my mind," he laughed. "Awful! I'm never doing it again. I don't want to know what the future brings."



http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/entertainment-news/181329/Michael-Fassbender-Im-no-alpha-male


----------



## Lou9

They need to do another movie together where they actually act with each other!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> They need to do another movie together where they actually act with each other!



How about a real comedy, cause Elba wants to do one too.


----------



## BadAzzBish

gingerglory said:


> How about a real comedy, cause Elba wants to do one too.



Nah, not a comedy but I'd like to see Fassy and Idris in a modern re-telling of Othello.


----------



## gingerglory

You can listen to the original soundtrack of Steve Jobs here if you don't mind spoilers. 

http://thefilmstage.com/news/listen...s-score-as-danny-boyle-and-cast-discuss-film/


----------



## Morgane

LadyOscar said:


> So many beautiful pictures!!! Thank for posting them!!!





ScorpionDoom said:


> Love this pic!





gingerglory said:


> http://www.independent.ie/entertain...d-his-desire-to-do-silly-comedy-31611671.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/entertainment-news/181329/Michael-Fassbender-Im-no-alpha-male


I  hope he works with Elba again.  Cosmopolitan cover. The interview probably is short.



gingerglory said:


> You can listen to the original soundtrack of Steve Jobs here if you don't mind spoilers.
> 
> http://thefilmstage.com/news/listen...s-score-as-danny-boyle-and-cast-discuss-film/


Other article:http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2015/10/11/steve-jobs-score/73776890/
I really like the soundtrack. Boyle and Pemberton made similar choices.

http://deadline.com/2015/10/rachel-...avourite-emma-stone-olivia-colman-1201584014/


> Weisz has a number of projects coming up including Paolo Sorrentinos Youth alongside Michael Caine; the untitled Donald Crowhurst project alongside Colin Firth; as well as the untitled Joshua Marston project opposite Michael Shannon, Kathy Bates and Danny Glover; and Derek Cianfrances The Light Between The Oceans which co-stars Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander and has been generating spectacular buzz.


----------



## gingerglory

Steve Jobs - Woz on Jobs Featurette

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nv9J3zQ3Yc


----------



## mollie12

Oof.  Trespass Against Us must be absolutely DIRE.

It's world premiere is at the American Film market in Santa Monica, held November 4-11. 

This means that the producers couldn't get a premiere festival berth at TIFF/London Film Festival/Sundance.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

mollie12 said:


> Oof.  Trespass Against Us must be absolutely DIRE.
> 
> It's world premiere is at the American Film market in Santa Monica, held November 4-11.
> 
> This means that the producers couldn't get a premiere festival berth at TIFF/London Film Festival/Sundance.



Oh yeah, that's not a good sign. I was hoping it would show up at Sundance. I thought A24 had picked it up for the US, though, and Lionsgate for UK? I wonder if this means no theatrical release, just VOD/DVD.  :wondering


----------



## Lou9

Too bad. Just goes to show that Michael's love a first time film directors is not always going to pan out. I am surprised that A24 bought it outright before last year's Sundance, though. I though that was a decent sign.

I'm glad he's going to work with Brendan Gleason again on AC, though.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> Too bad. Just goes to show that Michael's love a first time film directors is not always going to pan out. I am surprised that A24 bought it outright before last year's Sundance, though. I though that was a decent sign.
> 
> I'm glad he's going to work with Brendan Gleason again on AC, though.



  A24's site doesn't even list Trespass Against Us as a 2016 film, so they may have somehow passed the buck.


----------



## mollie12

Jobs is predicted to make $2+ million dollars this weekend from 60 theaters.  That's a significant per theater average drop, which is to be expected, especially during this super insanely crowded weekend.

Random observations:  I listened to Joshua Horowitz's interview with Guillermo del Toro on the HappySadConfused podcast and GDT mentioned loving not only The Counselor, which I already knew, but he also thinks Prometheus is a great adventure movie.  

Also listened to the NPR pop culture podcast discussing Steve Jobs and depictions of moguls in the media.   Sadly, no one really loved Michael's performance.  They mentioned Winslet, Rogen, and Stuhlbarg as standouts, but thought MF isn't a great "modulator" and is generically handsome.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> *Too bad. Just goes to show that Michael's love a first time film directors is not always going to pan out*. I am surprised that A24 bought it outright before last year's Sundance, though. I though that was a decent sign.
> 
> I'm glad he's going to work with Brendan Gleason again on AC, though.


Yes..  However these were  some reactions when some clips were showed in France:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-851097-169.html
I was almost sure to see it at the Sundance festival.. it's very strange. 



mollie12 said:


> Jobs is predicted to make $2+ million dollars this weekend from 60 theaters.  That's a significant per theater average drop, which is to be expected, especially during this super insanely crowded weekend.
> 
> Random observations:  I listened to Joshua Horowitz's interview with Guillermo del Toro on the HappySadConfused podcast and GDT mentioned loving not only The Counselor, which I already knew, but he also thinks Prometheus is a great adventure movie.
> 
> Also listened to the NPR pop culture podcast discussing Steve Jobs and depictions of moguls in the media.  * Sadly, no one really loved Michael's performance.  They mentioned Winslet, Rogen, and Stuhlbarg as standouts, but thought MF isn't a great "modulator" and is generically handsome*.


I'm surprised because even those critics who don't love the movie have praised his performance/only his performance. 

This is the NPR review 


> The film's tension comes partly from a raft of terrific performances &#8212; everyone's good, and Fassbender's stellar &#8212; and partly from juxtaposing Jobs' public and private personas. He could make cheering audiences believe he was changing the world, but backstage ... not so much.
> 
> If you have a sharp eye, you'll note a difference in texture as the film moves through these three launches. Boyle shoots the first section in 16 millimeter, the second in considerably less grainy 35 millimeter, the third in glossy, crystalline high-def &#8212; a visual echo for the technical advances Jobs is talking so passionately about. And talking, and talking in Sorkin's hard-charging, superarticulate, somehow still emotionally resonant way.



RogerEbert review (I don't remember it has been posted)


> And of course, there is Fassbender himself, who doesn&#8217;t really resemble Jobs in any physical way but rather embodies his drive, his restlessness. Fassbender has never shied away from playing damaged or difficult characters&#8212;&#8220;Shame,&#8221; &#8220;12 Years a Slave,&#8221; even the &#8220;X-Men&#8221; prequels as a young Magneto&#8212;but here, he has the added challenge of playing a revered, real-life figure over the span of 14 years, from long hair and bow tie to glasses and dad jeans. He never flinches from the arrogant and repulsive elements of this man&#8217;s behavior, but there&#8217;s an intensity to his presence and a directness in his eyes that make him not just compelling but commanding. He doesn&#8217;t care whether you like him, and that&#8217;s exciting.
> Through it all is Kate Winslet as Joanna Hoffman, Jobs&#8217; calm yet forceful right-hand woman and a much-needed voice of reason. Winslet gets a couple of great speeches, which she delivers with convincing power, totally unsurprisingly. Her exchanges with Fassbender are the film&#8217;s high points and almost a high-wire act; it&#8217;s a tricky thing making such dense dialogue sound effortless, but both actors pull it off.


----------



## Lou9

Michael's a** isn't flat enough to play Steve Jobs.


----------



## Allie28

Cute.....





Not sure if this one has been posted already but it's worth seeing twice....


----------



## Lou9

Steve Jobs is very good and Michael is fantastic. What a performance!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Allie28 said:


> Cute.....
> 
> View attachment 3160118
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this one has been posted already but it's worth seeing twice....
> 
> View attachment 3160131


 I'd like to suck on that tongue


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Steve Jobs is very good and Michael is fantastic. What a performance!



Glad to hear that you enjoyed it! How about the ending? In your opinion, is it weak as some suggested?


----------



## Lou9

The tone of the ending is different emotionally than the rest of the film. It feels like it is trying to redeem Jobs and I can see how many would believe it goes over the top. And, although none of the reviews I've read so far have mentioned it because it plays very softly in the background, the Coldplay song is still there, but obviously Universal decided to downplay its existence after the initial feedback.

Personally, I wasn't offended by the ending. If you keep in mind the passage of time and perceive Jobs as a whole person and not a monster, which Michael gives you throughout the film with his performance despite the dialogue, the evolution of his relationship with Lisa doesn't feel off. What bothered me more was how Scully (Daniels) is constantly psychoanalyzing Jobs.

And they kept the "Michael" reference I read in the script!


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the film, Lou!

I haven't seen it yet but I don't think the ending will bother me.  I'm glad they show the reconciliation with his daughter.  Maybe they were trying to say in the end, Jobs story isn't just about him being this creator, this innovator, who changed most everyone's life and made loads of money doing it.  His story is like all our stories, built on our personal relationships.  Does anyone know if he really did fully reconcile with Lisa?  I know they did to some extent at least.  I just wonder if maybe they enhanced it somewhat for dramatic/cinematic purposes.  Steve Wozniak said he liked the film despite it being factually inaccurate, lol.



Lou9 said:


> And they kept the "Michael" reference I read in the script!



What was the Michael reference?


----------



## Lou9

Allie28 said:


> What was the Michael reference?



I'm not going to give it away just to see if anyone else notices, but in the screenplay (and the film), there is a piece of a scene that seems like an outright reference to Michael. It's in the third act.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lou9 said:


> I'm not going to give it away just to see if anyone else notices, but in the screenplay (and the film), there is a piece of a scene that seems like an outright reference to Michael. It's in the third act.


 Good or bad reference?


----------



## Lou9

FassbenderLover said:


> Good or bad reference?



Good/silly.

I'm watching "Poirot: After the Funeral" right now. Oh, young Michael drunk in 20s clothing.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> I'm not going to give it away just to see if anyone else notices, but in the screenplay (and the film), there is a piece of a scene that seems like an outright reference to Michael. It's in the third act.



Thank you Lou for sharing your thought on the film and the ending.

I think it's the shark reference, isn't it? I saw that scene in HBO First Look. I immediately thought of Michael, lol. If it is, then it's not a spoiler any more cause they already showed on TV. Hope nobody mind me posting the screencaps.


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> Thank you Lou for sharing your thought on the film and the ending.
> 
> I think it's the shark reference, isn't it? I saw that scene in HBO First Look. I immediately thought of Michael, lol. If it is, then it's not a spoiler any more cause they already showed on TV. Hope nobody mind me posting the screencaps.





If I hadn't read the screenplay, I would have thought it was Sorkin making a light reference to his and Michael's rocky beginning.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> I think it's the shark reference, isn't it?





Someone once had a stuffed toy shark for him to sign and he had his huge sharky smile while signing it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lou9 said:


> Good/silly.
> 
> I'm watching "Poirot: After the Funeral" right now. Oh, young Michael drunk in 20s clothing.


 Ha ok. Well he is a shark in human form


----------



## Allie28

I think this is another "new" pic from the Jobs press conference...



http://www.michaelfassbender.org/nyjobspressconference.html

God bless this man.


----------



## Morgane

Lou9 said:


> The tone of the ending is different emotionally than the rest of the film. It feels like it is trying to redeem Jobs and I can see how many would believe it goes over the top. And, although none of the reviews I've read so far have mentioned it because it plays very softly in the background, the Coldplay song is still there, but obviously Universal decided to downplay its existence after the initial feedback.
> 
> Personally, I wasn't offended by the ending. *If you keep in mind the passage of time and perceive Jobs as a whole person and not a monster, which Michael gives you throughout the film with his performance despite the dialogue, the evolution of his relationship with Lisa doesn't feel off. *What bothered me more was how Scully (Daniels) is constantly psychoanalyzing Jobs.
> 
> And they kept the "Michael" reference I read in the script!


Thanks for sharing! The ending actually is not even a great deal in most of the reviews I've read. But it's easy to forget the passage of the time with that kind of structure in three acts,so I understand how it can be perceived as unearned.




gingerglory said:


> Thank you Lou for sharing your thought on the film and the ending.
> 
> I think it's the shark reference, isn't it? I saw that scene in HBO First Look. I immediately thought of Michael, lol. If it is, then it's not a spoiler any more cause they already showed on TV. Hope nobody mind me posting the screencaps.






Allie28 said:


> Someone once had a stuffed toy shark for him to sign and he had his huge sharky smile while signing it.


I want to see the pic!


http://deadline.com/2015/10/goosebumps-bridge-of-spies-crimson-peak-weekend-box-office-1201585023/


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> TI want to see the pic!



Here ya go!


----------



## gingerglory

I remember that was at LFF back in 2011, lol

Here is a more recent one, another shark signing. The girl got McAvoy signed it previously and then she's got a chance to have it signed by Michael at Macbeth premiere last month.


----------



## Lou9

McAvoy must have been really confused!


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> I remember that was at LFF back in 2011, lol
> 
> Here is a more recent one, another shark signing. The girl got McAvoy signed it previously and then she's got a chance to have it signed by Michael at Macbeth premiere last month.





Allie28 said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> View attachment 3160622



Thanks! 

Worth reposting:
Stalking Stelios
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0-pRwIzlKCQ

Interviews for 300 and IB
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EzPCBMPaSQ8
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wwfA3LY-a_w

Behind the scenes of A bear named Winnie
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wwfA3LY-a_w

Old pics:


----------



## gingerglory

Are we really not getting a new GQ cover and profile this time?


----------



## baewatch

Thanks for posting the links Morgane


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Are we really not getting a new GQ cover and profile this time?



I've been kind of surprised/disappointed that he hasn't done a cover other than NYT T magazine for Steve Jobs promo.  Vanity Fair would've been nice. Has he ever covered them before?


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> I've been kind of surprised/disappointed that he hasn't done a cover other than NYT T magazine for Steve Jobs promo.  Vanity Fair would've been nice. Has he ever covered them before?



I don't think so. He was in VF before but never covered.


----------



## gingerglory

LFF press conference 





> If Danny Boyle was a conductor then Michael Fassbender says he's be an oboe in his orchestra.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> LFF press conference



Thanks for the pics! He's looking good. Refreshed, even. Or maybe it just looks that way because the pics aren't in HQ, lol.


----------



## gingerglory

He looks good.


----------



## Lou9

Wonderful pictures!  He looks great!  The hair is much better. I saw on Twitter he said he was the oboe in Danny Boyle's orchestra - what a dork.


----------



## Lou9

He's wearing a tux on the red carpet?! Some one hurry up and post photos!


----------



## gingerglory

LFF press conference

https://youtu.be/76cNZQ4FkO0

Kate on Michael, continued https://youtu.be/H-z9rnVe2oY

and tux, you say?


----------



## gingerglory

love them!


----------



## Morgane

@simonreyn: Steve Jobs a good'un. Fassbender fires off Sorkin dialogue like a machine gun. Well made film about a poorly made man #LFF 
@timothyeraw: Fassbender terrific as Jobs. 1st perf. of his that's truly grabbed me. A calculating, unflinching machine w/ a broken humanity button. #LFF 0
@FilmFan1971: Impressed with Danny Boyle's Steve Jobs. Screenplay reaches peak Sorkin, editing is practically a masterclass, Fassbender on top form. #LFF
 @maryannjohanson: Yeah, so, I hung with Fassbender and Winslet this afternoon. (#SteveJobs is insanely great. Review ASAP.) #LFF2015 http://twitter.com/maryannjohanson/status/655752449735675904/photo/1 
@Amirosie: Boyle, Sorkin & Fassbender really captured the eccentric brilliance & brutality of Steve Jobs. Inventive &unique way to narrate a rich story 
@ErinStrecker: Michael Fassbender is cold and calculating and captivating in "Steve Jobs" and I'm thrilled to announce we're marrying later this year.

@markadamsmirror: ...that being said, Michael Fassbender being a real trouper signing autographs and posing for selfies...


----------



## gingerglory

I like Kate's dress. Both are looking great!


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> love them!



Source


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michal is so incredibly handsome


----------



## Morgane

baewatch said:


> Thanks for posting the links Morgane






gingerglory said:


> I like Kate's dress. Both are looking great!


Kate looks great. And yes,both are looking great.


----------



## SusanBeach

FassbenderLover said:


> Michal is so incredibly handsome



Oh yes he is!!


----------



## SusanBeach

gingerglory said:


> LFF press conference
> 
> https://youtu.be/76cNZQ4FkO0
> 
> Kate on Michael, continued https://youtu.be/H-z9rnVe2oY
> 
> and tux, you say?



 You are quick!!!


----------



## Morgane

Source


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> I like Kate's dress. Both are looking great!



Girl, you were on it today!!  Thanks so much for all the pics!!!  :urock:

ITA.  Both look GREAT!  Kate is so gorgeous and classy and Fassy in his tux.... 

If Kate wants people to stop shipping her with Leo all she's got to do is stand by Fassy more often!


----------



## gingerglory

srsly  ...except that bow tie. Somebody needs to fix that bow tie.


----------



## mollie12

Katherine Waterston is super fierce.


----------



## fashionm

So Alicia didn't go to the premiere? Weird


----------



## FassbenderLover

I can loosen that bow tie and throw it away lol. Apart from that, these pics are too much. How can one man look so heavenly?


----------



## miasharma

Wow Michael looks really handsome! Looks refreshed and well rested!


----------



## miasharma

*


----------



## miasharma

fashionm said:


> So Alicia didn't go to the premiere? Weird



Looks like Michael did not invite her this time around. Thank god or else we would have had to suffer through unwanted presence on the red carpet again for no reason.


----------



## mollie12

fashionm said:


> So Alicia didn't go to the premiere? Weird



Not really.  She was scheduled to start Bourne around mid-October, and they're shooting all over Europe.


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> Not really.  She was scheduled to start Bourne around mid-October, and they're shooting all over Europe.



She also didn't attend the screening of her Ingrid Bergman narrated documentary today. So she might not be even in London.


----------



## gingerglory

Kate is so funny lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xne22cEf91k

What did Steve Jobs inspire Michael https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ5VW9mYj6o

These two need to do more movies together! The promotion so far is great!

Not sure you guys see the LFF press conference yet. It's great, funny and informative.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76cNZQ4FkO0

And the red carpet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZuLRScYgvQ


----------



## Morgane

New reviews:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/steve-jobs/review/



> *As for Fassbender, his performance is so microscopically calibrated to catch your eye and heart, you suspect even his famously exacting subject would be a little overawed. On a surface level, it brings to mind Jesse Eisenbergs turn as Mark Zuckerberg in The Social Network  another larger-than-life Sorkin creation made plausible through astonishing actorly diligence. But theres a subtle, slow-building warmth here that makes this film feel wholly distinct from David Finchers icy gaze into the Facebook founders soul. *
> 
> It all stems from the brief encounters between Jobs and his daughter Lisa. He doesnt realise it at first, but the world hes building is hers, and her transformation from unwelcome distraction to reluctant muse is what ultimately gives Steve Jobs its substantial emotional kick. Boyles film makes technology warm-blooded, and reminds us that every machine has its ghost.



http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...anship-but-the-film-runs-out-of-a6699011.html


> Hes a man in a rush, with no time to be polite and realistic as he ushers in a revolution in computing. Fassbender plays him as a Mephisto-like figure with a demonic energy and a genius for marketing.
> Jobs doesnt know how to write code; he is not an engineer; he is not a designer. But when someone has the temerity to ask what he actually does, he makes it clear that he is the conductor: I play the orchestra. His followers live and die by his praise, which he is reluctant to give. He enjoys keeping the limelight for himself.
> 
> Steve Jobs is successful in conveying the excitement verging on hysteria that each new launch provoked. It deals very skilfully with the ups and downs in Jobs career  his wilderness years after he left Apple and his glorious return.



http://www.cine-vue.com/2015/10/london-2015-steve-jobs-review.html



> Jobs is part of modern mythology, with his tyrannical behaviour fertile territory for exploration.* While Sorkin's script does little to reveal anything new about the man, it does manage a nuanced approach to his life, with Michael Fassbender offering up a charismatic portrayal of a both tyrant and genius.* Steve Jobs (2015) is divided into three distinct acts, each taking place before three key product launches: the Macintosh, the NeXT and iMac. We open in 1984, behind the scenes of the former's unveiling. Instantly we're infected by Jobs' personality, witnessing his megalomaniacal behaviour towards his staff, including his "work wife" and head of marketing Joanna Hoffman (Kate Winslet). We only see him soften when he's interacting with CEO John Sculley (Jeff Daniels) or his founding partner Steve Wozniak (Seth Rogen), both of whom later become challengers to Jobs' authoritarian rule.





> Surprisingly, Jobs comes off rather well throughout, despite the numerous scenes of him verbally eviscerating everyone in sight. Sorkin isn't interested in providing us with a template biopic, instead giving birth to something far more intriguing - a concise distillation of Jobs schemata that's been aggregated over the years. The film cuts through the whispered stories of employees, journalists and the image Jobs himself projected, demonstrating an incredibly complex - if almost entirely fictionalised - figure that may have lurked in some form beneath the public façade. *Whilst comparisons to David Fincher's The Social Network (2010) - also written by Sorkin - are obvious ones to make, the two films are quite different. Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg -at least at the time - was not as iconic a figure as the Apple magnate. With Steve Jobs, Sorkin - with Boyle somewhat in tow - once again demonstrates his remarkable ability to capture incredibly divisive 21st century figures with stunning finesse.*


http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2015/10/59th-bfi-london-film-festival-review-steve-jobs-2015.html


> . The play-like narrative works wonders in its immediacy: its smart, wordy structure moves at such a pace that you hope the shoe department got a nice bonus. But it gives us such a compelling narrative and such access into the man and his historic feats that perhaps wouldnt have had the same power, a la the ill-fated Ashton Kutcher effort, Jobs.
> 
> That said, Sorkin doesnt skim over the darker undertones of the flawed genius, who despite his obvious want to do right by those who surround him, it is he who is the master of the Kingdom the one who plays the orchestra, not the instruments that play the tune, and should be treated as such. But its that narcissism and megalomania that makes those around him so enamoured with him, unable to pull away from his lore, despite his spiteful ways, epitomised to perfection by Winslets Joanne pouring her heart out to him in the third act without so much as a flinch from Jobs.
> 
> Coupled with Boyles furious but controlled direction, the film transports you into every situation as if you are there, peaking quietly over Jobs shoulder as he moves from room to room, exchange to exchange, computer to computer. The hectic, feverish feel, aided by cinematographer Alwin H. Kuchler and editor Elliot Graham, may be a little jarring for some, but its buoyancy and zest bring the world of circuit boards, USBs and floppy disks to dynamic life.
> 
> *Fassbender, who many have said could be fighting himself amongst the Oscar race after his performance in the superb Macbeth, may just edge it with his performance here: composed, cool and effortlessly absorbing the Irishmans latest bravura performance maybe his best yet. *Winslet too is magnificent throughout as Hoffman, a cool, composed head amongst the whirlwinds, while Seth Rogen, Katherine Waterston and Jeff Daniels add superlative support, with Rogen in particular shining as Wozniak.
> 
> Steve Jobs is a supremely entertaining biopic that beautifully delves into the flawed genius of its protagonist. While some may be put off by the dialogue-heavy of Sorkins prose and Boyles somewhat jarring direction, the pay-off is hugely rewarding, not least for the twin performances of Fassbender and Winslet. Sharp and insightful, as well as warm, playful and inviting. Say hello.


----------



## Morgane

Kurzel was there with his wife.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Kurzel was there with his wife.




Was he? I was there tonight but didn't see him. Michael was in great spirits but neither he nor any of the cast stayed for the screening, they all left once the film started. Guess they've seen it too often already and they're all busy people! Here's a pic I took of Michael tonight [emoji2]


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> Was he? I was there tonight but didn't see him. Michael was in great spirits but neither he nor any of the cast stayed for the screening, they all left once the film started. Guess they've seen it too often already and they're all busy people! Here's a pic I took of Michael tonight [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3161505


Cool! This is the best pic I've seen from the night


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Was he? I was there tonight but didn't see him. Michael was in great spirits but neither he nor any of the cast stayed for the screening, they all left once the film started. Guess they've seen it too often already and they're all busy people! Here's a pic I took of Michael tonight [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3161505



Paula's face. lol. Thank you pearlyqueen, for sharing your pic!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> Was he? I was there tonight but didn't see him. Michael was in great spirits but neither he nor any of the cast stayed for the screening, they all left once the film started. Guess they've seen it too often already and they're all busy people! Here's a pic I took of Michael tonight [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3161505



Lovely closeup. &#128149;


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Was he? I was there tonight but didn't see him. Michael was in great spirits but neither he nor any of the cast stayed for the screening, they all left once the film started. Guess they've seen it too often already and they're all busy people! Here's a pic I took of Michael tonight [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3161505



AWESOME!  I'm glad you got to go see Michael and I agree with baewatch, you got the best pic of the night.    He looked to be in great spirits in all the pics and video I've seen.  

And again, a big thank you to Ginger and Morgane and everyone who contributed pics and news of the day.  I had a busy day so saved me loads of time and I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> Kurzel was there with his wife.



Do you by any chance know which interview that came from - the one where Kate is whispering about Michael. He looks incredibly handsome standing there in the background. So hot.  Would love to see the whole clip.


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Do you by any chance know which interview that came from - the one where Kate is whispering about Michael. He looks incredibly handsome standing there in the background. So hot.  Would love to see the whole clip.



I posted it a couple of posts back. here it is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xne22cEf91k



pearlyqueen said:


> Was he? I was there tonight but didn't see him.



look at who I saw when I was watching Danny's interview, lol


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Was he? I was there tonight but didn't see him. Michael was in great spirits but neither he nor any of the cast stayed for the screening, they all left once the film started. Guess they've seen it too often already and they're all busy people! Here's a pic I took of Michael tonight [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3161505


Yes,I saw a pic on Corbis. Was the Q& A after the sceening?  
Great pic,thanks!



Allie28 said:


> AWESOME!  I'm glad you got to go see Michael and I agree with baewatch, you got the best pic of the night.    He looked to be in great spirits in all the pics and video I've seen.
> 
> And again, a big thank you to Ginger and Morgane and everyone who contributed pics and news of the day.  I had a busy day so saved me loads of time and I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I posted it a couple of posts back. here it is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xne22cEf91k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at who I saw when I was watching Danny's interview, lol




Aha! There he is lurking in the background! It was so hectic there tonight, so many people and loads of buzz; glad I got up close with Michael in the circumstances!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> I posted it a couple of posts back. here it is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xne22cEf91k



Thanks so much!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,I saw a pic on Corbis. Was the Q& A after the sceening?
> 
> Great pic,thanks!




No, there was a press screening Sunday morning and a Q & A this afternoon in a hotel. Like I said before, none of the cast nor the director stayed for the screening this evening, they just introduced the film and then left.


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> Do you by any chance know which interview that came from - the one where Kate is whispering about Michael. He looks incredibly handsome standing there in the background. So hot.  Would love to see the whole clip.


Gingerglory has already replied,this is another one but michael is not in the background..
https://youtube.com/watch?v=BJBqA-QGZuU


gingerglory said:


> I posted it a couple of posts back. here it is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xne22cEf91k
> 
> 
> 
> look at who I saw when I was watching Danny's interview, lol





pearlyqueen said:


> No, there was a press screening Sunday morning and a Q & A this afternoon in a hotel. Like I said before, none of the cast nor the director stayed for the screening this evening, they just introduced the film and then left.


Thanks.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> And again, a big thank you to Ginger and Morgane and everyone who contributed pics and news of the day.  I had a busy day so saved me loads of time and I greatly appreciate it.



No problem, just happened to be Sunday and free. And a proper tux Fassy can be a quite motivation. Thanks to Morgane as well for pics and wonderful Jobs reviews and everyone who shared. XD


----------



## Lou9

Thank you so much for all the wonderful content today! I was flying for 7 hours and all that Michael (plus Michael and Kate) was very much needed.


----------



## BagBerry13

Some portraits.

View attachment 3161772


View attachment 3161773


View attachment 3161774


View attachment 3161775
View attachment 3161777


View attachment 3161778


View attachment 3161779


View attachment 3161780


View attachment 3161781

Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Some portraits.
> 
> 
> Source






Thanks for posting the link, so many from last night! They really capture how hot he looked and the great form he was in, he always seems to particularly enjoy the Leicester Square premieres [emoji3]


----------



## Lou9

BagBerry13 said:


> Some portraits.
> 
> View attachment 3161772
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161775
> View attachment 3161777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161778
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161779
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161781
> 
> Source



Oh, those are not flattering in the slightest. I'll stick with the red carpet pics.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Lou9 said:


> Oh, those are not flattering in the slightest. I'll stick with the red carpet pics.



Yeah, the lighting is pretty horrible. But that's ok, because we got plenty of other gorgeous pics from the gala.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> Worth reposting:
> Stalking Stelios
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0-pRwIzlKCQ



I just watched this now. I'd never seen it before (just the gif of the punching part). Thanks for posting it. I'm not familiar with a lot of the older stuff out there, so I have a bit of catching up to do.

But even though this was 5-6 years ago, he doesn't look much younger than he does now!


----------



## gingerglory

Yeah, I don't like the portraits. Lazy work.



ScorpionDoom said:


> But even though this was 5-6 years ago, he doesn't look much younger than he does now!



He always appears to be older than his age, IMO. He said himself when he first went to LA for audition, people thought he was 30 something while he was just around early 20s. However, I think when he's actually in his 40s and 50s, he would still look much closer like now, maybe a little grey hair, very much like Jobs in the third act, I imagine, which is quite hoooot!


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> I just watched this now. I'd never seen it before (just the gif of the punching part). Thanks for posting it. I'm not familiar with a lot of the older stuff out there, so I have a bit of catching up to do.
> 
> 
> 
> But even though this was 5-6 years ago, he doesn't look much younger than he does now!




I love the Stelios video, it was filmed in Hackney; the cat in the window is an extra bonus!

IA Michael can look older than his years in photos but in the flesh he looks more his actual age; if I didn't know I would guess between late 30's to early 40's.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> IA Michael can look older than his years in photos but in the flesh he looks more his actual age; if I didn't know I would guess between late 30's to early 40's.



Yes, I forgot to mention this. Photos usually don't do him justice. He's way more handsome, looks and acts like his age in person. It amazes me how HD photos could amplify his wrinkles (not I'm complaining. I quite like his wrinkles.), and yet in person, I barely notice them at all.


----------



## gingerglory

So Macbeth will go to AFI.



> AFI FEST has also revealed today its Special Screenings section, which will feature 45 YEARS (DIR Andrew Haigh); ANOMALISA (DIR Charlie Kaufman & Duke Johnson, AFI Class of 2006); CAROL (DIR Todd Haynes); LAST DAYS IN THE DESERT (DIR Rodrigo García); THE LOBSTER (DIR Yorgos Lanthimos); MACBETH (DIR Justin Kurzel); and QUEEN OF THE DESERT (DIR Werner Herzog).



http://blog.afi.com/two-more-galas-and-seven-special-screenings-added-to-afi-fest-2015/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just looked through the dozens of photos from last night on Getty Images; these are some of my favourites.


----------



## mollie12

Smooth move, Kate.


----------



## fassfas

gingerglory said:


> Yes, I forgot to mention this. Photos usually don't do him justice. He's way more handsome, looks and acts like his age in person. It amazes me how HD photos could amplify his wrinkles (not I'm complaining. I quite like his wrinkles.), and yet in person, I barely notice them at all.


I keep telling people this as well. Michael in the flesh is breathtaking... he's such a handsome man in person, and very slight - thin. Some photos do him no justice at all, but the really great pics, and seeing him in real life, confirms how gorgeous he is.


----------



## PSawyer

gingerglory said:


> So Macbeth will go to AFI.
> http://blog.afi.com/two-more-galas-and-seven-special-screenings-added-to-afi-fest-2015/



At last!

UK box office:


> *Macbeth* posted a $264,000 (£170,583) third weekend for $3.6m (£2.3m) to date


http://www.screendaily.com/news/hotel-transylvania-2-tops-uk-chart/5095644.article


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> He always appears to be older than his age, IMO. He said himself when he first went to LA for audition, people thought he was 30 something while he was just around early 20s. However, I think when he's actually in his 40s and 50s, he would still look much closer like now, maybe a little grey hair, very much like Jobs in the third act, I imagine, which is quite hoooot!




Yes, I can totally picture him in his 50s with the 3rd act Jobs type look. Silver fox!

I'm not really the type who wants to meet my celebrity crushes, but I would like to see him in the flesh one day...maybe from a distance!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

fassfas said:


> I keep telling people this as well. Michael in the flesh is breathtaking... he's such a handsome man in person, and very slight - thin. Some photos do him no justice at all, but the really great pics, and seeing him in real life, confirms how gorgeous he is.



He does look very slight at the moment. Another reason why I don't want to stand next to him and feel like he has a smaller waist than me!  (Also, I'm built like Katherine Waterston, so I don't want to tower over him either.) I do like him at his Master Epps/Macbeth weight, but it looks like he'll have to stay thin for the foreseeable future to play David again.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

PSawyer said:


> At last!
> 
> UK box office:
> 
> http://www.screendaily.com/news/hotel-transylvania-2-tops-uk-chart/5095644.article



Good to know we'll get some US reactions to Macbeth soon.  

I don't know enough about UK box office to really interpret those numbers, but I'm assuming it's been doing just fine over there?


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> I just watched this now. I'd never seen it before (just the gif of the punching part). Thanks for posting it. I'm not familiar with a lot of the older stuff out there, so I have a bit of catching up to do.
> *
> But even though this was 5-6 years ago, he doesn't look much younger than he does now!*


 Michael Fassbender Online has a lot of older stuff.
It's true!

Other reviews:
Evening Standard


> Realising that the history of Apple devices may not be everyone&#8217;s emotional trigger, Sorkin has introduced a tearfully plangent sub-plot about Jobs&#8217;s dysfunctional relationship with his daughter Lisa (played by three actresses) and her erratic mother. The fact that by 1998 Jobs was married and had other children is omitted, as is his entire Eastern and Buddhist influence.
> Yet it works. Sorkin&#8217;s machine-gun dialogue is at its best, every line a cracker (so that when Jobs finally admits, &#8220;I&#8217;m poorly made&#8221;, it hits you). Kate Winslet contributes a fine performance as his battered &#8220;work-wife&#8221; Joanna Hoffman and, as Jobs, hateful but undeniable, Michael Fassbender is terrific, much better than as Macbeth, an Oscar-contender for sure.


Washington Post


> Michael Fassbender, who plays Steve Jobs in the movie &#8220;Steve Jobs,&#8221; looks nothing like Steve Jobs. And that&#8217;s a good thing.
> 
> Rather than a literalistic rehash of the life and career of the man behind the Apple personal computing empire, &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; creates an impressionistic inner portrait, a Shakespearean character study in three tautly constructed acts in which Jobs&#8217;s contradictions, demons and most searing primal wounds are revealed in constantly peeling layers. Unburdened by the distraction of spot-on impersonation and conventional Great Man milestones, Fassbender and his fascinating, often off-putting character steer clear of the dreaded biopic shallows to explore murkier psychological depths. Propelled by an ingenious script by Aaron Sorkin, given vibrance and buoyancy by director Danny Boyle, &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; is a galvanizing viewing experience. It&#8217;s perhaps the closest thing to the thrilling immediacy of live theater that audiences can get at the multiplex right now.



http://www.heyuguys.com/steve-jobs-review/


> Nonetheless, Fassbender brings the man who changed and dictated the way we communicate in contemporary society, to life in breathtaking fashion. Ashton Kutcher may bear an uncanny resemblance to Jobs in his earlier years, but Fassbender embodies him, as arguably the very finest character actor working today. When you&#8217;ve got Sorkin on screenwriting duties, Boyle at the helm and Fassbender in the lead, you&#8217;re almost guaranteeing a worthwhile production, and this does not disappoint. Much like the visionary himself, here&#8217;s a film that is attempting to do something different, something unprecedented &#8211; and triumphing.


Kate Muir of The Times gave 4 stars:
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/arts/film/reviews/article4589496.ece

The Sunday Times article... (it needs a subscription):
http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/style/living/article1618548.ece


> Sometimes you want a man who buys you flowers and takes you dancing. At other times you long for a man who&#8217;ll be good with the kids and not moan about wrestling a roof rack onto the car. And sometimes, just sometimes, you feel the insatiable desire for a man who&#8217;ll look you in the eyes with a demonic glare and lead you slowly up a mountain in a thunderstorm to sacrifice wild animals and do something so filthy to each other&#8217;s dark places that it cannot be printed in a family newspaper.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> So Macbeth will go to AFI.


Great.  This will help to create a bit of buzz around the performance.

Random tweets:
@corrinacorrina: Jobs: A good job of the bad Steve. Kinetic, embroiling & often breathless take on the fruitier side of Apple's big cheese. Boyle is ace #LFF 
@cassamlooch: Loved Steve Jobs. Fassbender is immense as is Winslet. Came out of it identifying with the man and how he argued. Worrying. #lff #stevejobs @JackHoward: Steve Jobs is one of the most kinetic, energetic, well performed films I've ever seen. For me it's the one to beat for film of the year. 
@keftiugal: Wow. Just saw #SteveJobs. #Fassbender did a brilliant job. #OscarWorthy @Tom_Blaikie: STEVE JOBS - Closing Night Gala! Fassbender immense. Sorkin's screenplay incredible too. A great end to a great #LFF http://twitter.com/Tom_Blaikie/status/655867109881327616/photo/1
@BradleyBadder: there was a scene between Fassbender & Jeff Daniels in STEVE JOBS that was so electric that I was psychically on the edge of my seat #LFF @filmfanWA: STEVE JOBS is exactly the snappily written, gorgeous, wonderfully emotional, Boyle-rific Fassbender showcase I hoped it'd be. Sheer love. http://twitter.com/AnastaciaFanily/status/397264577085198336/photo/1
@olilyttelton: STEVE JOBS: Aaron Sorkin's My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy - a virtuoso portrait of the writer as a young genius/*******. Ace. #LFF

Anastacia..
@AnastaciaFanily: My,what a big head you have ;-P Just saw Michael Fassbender in 'The Counselor' nevr fails 2 impress.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> The Sunday Times article... (it needs a subscription):
> http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/style/living/article1618548.ece




Ha, I bought the Sunday Times on Sunday and have the article; that's twice now the ST has focussed on Michael's sex appeal and, as they put it, member - the title is "Join the Fassbender Members' Club"...
If you want to read it and can't find it online I could try and take a photo of it and post it.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> Michael Fassbender Online has a lot of older stuff.



Thanks for the tip. Actually, I've been looking back through this thread for a lot of info and pics. It's a really great resource  (Although some of the drama...wow )

One of the gems I've come across on this thread is the delightful interview in ELLE UK.  http://www.elleuk.com/fashion/celebrity-style/michael-fassbender-x-men-days-of-future-past-elle-cover-interview 



pearlyqueen said:


> Ha, I bought the Sunday Times on Sunday and have the article; that's twice now the ST has focussed on Michael's sex appeal and, as they put it, member - the title is "Join the Fassbender Members' Club"...
> If you want to read it and can't find it online I could try and take a photo of it and post it.



Oh, please do. I'd seen that but don't have a subscription so couldn't read the whole thing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks for the tip. Actually, I've been looking back through this thread for a lot of info and pics. It's a really great resource  (Although some of the drama...wow )
> 
> 
> 
> One of the gems I've come across on this thread is the delightful interview in ELLE UK.  http://www.elleuk.com/fashion/celeb...-men-days-of-future-past-elle-cover-interview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please do. I'd seen that but don't have a subscription so couldn't read the whole thing.




At your service - enjoy!


----------



## Allie28

According to this, The Snowman will start filming in Oslo in January...

http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Bekrefter-at-Nesbos-Snomannen-skal-spilles-inn-i-Oslo-8212480.html

Using Google translate.....



> I can tell that the production of 'The Snowman' is located in Oslo. This is something I've known for a while but have not wanted to tell without approval from the production company. Last night I received the email which informed them that it was okay to publish news, said recently stepped down as culture councilor Hallstein Bjercke (V) to NRK Wednesday.
> 
> Thus shall police detective Harry Hole walking around in his native Oslo, after persistent rumors that the recording was on the way to Stockholm.
> 
> - They're going to start production in the first half of January. This will mean great economic value to the city of Oslo, and it will also create many new jobs.
> 
> Jeff La Plante from Universal Pictures in Hollywood and Sarah-Jane Wright from Working Title in London, the two current production companies, have both been on inspection with director Tomas Alfredson for possible recording locations in Oslo. The trio has also been meeting with Widwey.
> 
> - First presented Alfredson film as he sees it as a director, according to his artistic vision. So presented the producer and the company projects production aspects. So presented the Minister of Culture and Ministry of the incentive scheme, and answered questions about the scheme, says Bjercke to film magazine Rushprint.
> 
> "Snowman" (2007), Jo Nesbø's seventh novel about police inspector Harry Hole. Set in Oslo and Bergen. It starts with the Hole receives an anonymous letter signed Snowman.
> 
> Eventually he finds commonalities with old disappearance cases where married women have disappeared the same day as the first snow has fallen. Hole is soon on the trail of a serial killer, track pointing backwards in time and to Bergen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> According to this, The Snowman will start filming in Oslo in January...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Bekrefter-at-Nesbos-Snomannen-skal-spilles-inn-i-Oslo-8212480.html
> 
> 
> 
> Using Google translate.....




So Prometheus 2 is on the back burner again! That's great news, thanks for posting, I'm really looking forward to The Snowman. 

Wow, Michael will barely have time to fit in Christmas, AC is a 4 month shoot apparently so that will stretch into December. Maybe he'll get some time off in the Spring [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> According to this, The Snowman will start filming in Oslo in January...
> 
> http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Bekrefter-at-Nesbos-Snomannen-skal-spilles-inn-i-Oslo-8212480.html
> 
> Using Google translate.....



So he might only have one month between shooting AC and the Snowman, assuming it's a done deal now. Once the Snowman is done, then there is Xmen promotion. Man never stops.

Danny's interview http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/steve-jobs-danny-boyle#_



> BROWN: I saw the Steve Jobs screening at the New York Film Festival and Michael Fassbender made a joke that when you approached him, he asked you if you were sure you wanted to cast him, because "Christian Bale looks a lot more like Jobs."
> 
> BOYLE: [laughs] Bless him.
> 
> BROWN: What made you decide on Michael?
> 
> BOYLE: There's something very Jobsian about Michael. He's a very nice guy, but when he works, there's something very intense about him. Michael's approach is uncompromising; he will not accept second best or lazy thinking or easy approaches. He doesn't really look like Jobs, but that didn't matter. You've got to get a great actor with a part like that. You can get a lookalikethere's a few of thembut you're dead, I'm afraid, after a few minutes. They've got to be able to take you on this journey, which isn't just about appearance; it's the opposite. That's why the looks weren't as important as the understanding and the similarities in the people. There were some with Michael for sure.
> 
> BROWN: Do you think the similarities between Michael and Jobs existed before the film? Or was it that, as part of Michael's style of acting, he took on Jobsian aspects when he accepted the role?
> 
> BOYLE: With good actors, of course, you can never tell the difference. They generate an energy, which lasts for the whole time you're filming. Winslet's the same. She became the enabler. She's playing this woman Joanna Hoffman who is basically the enabler; she does everything for Jobs and is the equal of him, and Winslet became that. She did everything on setsorted all the problems; any tension, she'd heal. I think she's a bit like that anyway, but I realized that what she was doing was what she was playing as well. They're not quite doing the Daniel Day Lewis where they go and live in the woods and be a hunter for nine months, but in some way, they become the character, or emphasize things within them that are likely for these character, and that makes you feel like it is truthful and extreme at the same time. They are pushing emotions, but they don't feel like they're straining to reach them. It's a slightly invisible process that you can never quite fully understand. I'm not sure that they understand it. It happens with the nature of acting.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> At your service - enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3163826



Eesh.  This kind of thing embarrasses me, tbh.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> At your service - enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3163826



OMG, I feel kind of bad for him that he's objectified like this  That David manip with the eggplant is just too much. But thanks for posting it!


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> OMG, I feel kind of bad for him that he's objectified like this  That David manip with the eggplant is just too much. But thanks for posting it!




Like I said, it's the second time the Sunday Times has published such an article on him - did you see the Dirty Pretty Things interview with him by Camilla Long a couple of years ago? That was even worse. and the ST is normally a staid newspaper!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Extract from Michael's forthcoming interview with Screen Daily confirming he hopes to build a franchise from Assassins Creed [emoji2] Far preferable for him to have his own in-house franchise than have to be involved with others for the big pay cheques!

Full interview will be made available in November.

http://m.screendaily.com/5095825.article


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Extract from Michael's forthcoming interview with Screen Daily confirming he hopes to build a franchise from Assassins Creed [emoji2] Far preferable for him to have his own in-house franchise than have to be involved with others for the big pay cheques!
> 
> Full interview will be made available in November.
> 
> http://m.screendaily.com/5095825.article



Thanks!  I've never played AC but I think the concept could make an interesting franchise.  Certainly as interesting as most other franchises running.

Here's a video of the Jobs cast talking about Steve Jobs...

http://www.people.com/article/steve...kate-winslet?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag

ETA:  





> marlene von arx &#8207;@moviemarlene  · 24m24 minutes ago
> that's a wrap for me at Pinewood #AssassinsCreed #MichaelFassbender


----------



## Lou9

Kim Kardashian's birthday party included Michael.  Well, sort of.



> Kim Kardashian turned 35 yesterday, if she can even be defined by conventional measurements like "numbers," and her husband Kanye West threw her a birthday party because hey, she's worth it, and they love birthday celebrations. And you guys, I'm losing my mind.
> 
> The theme was "Happy Pregnant Birthday!" which just about killed me, it's so sweet and so weird. It does not seem like something Kanye West would do, it seems like something my dad would have done that would have accidentally made my mom mad, because even though it's sweet, it's also maybe a little rude? But Kim loved it, and that's what matters, posting an Instagram of the cake (surrounded by so many roses) and a description of the party last night:
> 
> My husband never ceases the amaze me! He rented out the entire movie theater to screen the new Steve Jobs (It&#8217;s sooooo good BTW) and had all of my family & close friends come dressed up as their best pregnant Kim look (fake baby bumps provided on arrival!) Not sure if that was to make me feel less huge or just a fun cool theme but I loved it & had the best time ever, feeling so very comfortable eating churros with a bunch of pregnant women! Just what I needed, the perfect chill yummy food birthday!!!!
> 
> For visual proof of these baby bellies, may I direct you to this picture from Kourtney Kardashian's Instagram, which is honestly a work of art. Please note Kylie Jenner using the fake belly as a fake butt, because she is wearing a crop top, and lord knows she's a problem solver at heart.
> 
> The idea of Kim Kardashian's closest circle eating churros in fake pregnant bellies while watching Michael Fassbender be a dreamy genius onscreen is quite honestly one of the best images my mind has ever conjured, including one in which Michael Fassbender is a dreamy genius in my bed. And that's saying something.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Kim Kardashian's birthday party included Michael.  Well, sort of.



lol, hey, whatever helps selling this weekend tickets!

On the other note, just for a discussion fun and also curious what you guys think about, Michael currently has 4 franchises (I am assuming AC and the Snowman) including Xmen, Prometheus, potential AC and possible Snowman, do you think it's too many? or is it okay? I personally think he could be done with Xmen now since XMA is the end of his contract. He is not the lead and besides First Class, the last two is just a waste of his talent (there is a rumor that Magneto might die in the last one?!). But if he wants to continue doing it, I'm also fine with it because I love his Magneto. What I really wish is AC and the Snowman can become his franchise successfully.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> lol, hey, whatever helps selling this weekend tickets!
> 
> On the other note, just for a discussion fun and also curious what you guys think about, Michael currently has 4 franchises (I am assuming AC and the Snowman) including Xmen, Prometheus, potential AC and possible Snowman, do you think it's too many? or is it okay? I personally think he could be done with Xmen now since XMA is the end of his contract. He is not the lead and besides First Class, the last two is just a waste of his talent (there is a rumor that Magneto might die in the last one?!). But if he wants to continue doing it, I'm also fine with it because I love his Magneto. What I really wish is AC and the Snowman can become his franchise successfully.



Good question.  I'm not really into XMen (or comic book franchises in general) so I'd be fine if this was his last XMen film.  I'll be much more into The Snowman series (if it becomes a series).  It's just more my kind of movie.  I'm not really familiar with movies based on video games but l do think the concept behind AC is interesting so I will definitely go see it.  And with Michael getting the majority of the screen time it's gotta be good, right?  I felt he was barely in DOFP.

So, I agree, I'd rather AC and The Snowman be his franchise films.  I'll still hold out hope the Prometheus sequel is better.  His work as David was awesome but the movie itself was meh, imo.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I'll still hold out hope the Prometheus sequel is better.  His work as David was awesome but the movie itself was meh, imo.



Yeah, his David8 is just one of a kind, brilliant! I don't mind seeing him playing David again. The movie had a grand idea and structure in Alien universe but the script, especially the third act was just downhill. Ridley can do wonder when the script is great, just look at the Martian. Hopefully, the script of Paradise Lost is better than the first one. My only reservation is there are still two or three more according to Ridley in the pipeline. I'd much prefer him and Ridley to do some totally new project together soon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, his David8 is just one of a kind, brilliant! I don't mind seeing him playing David again. The movie had a grand idea and structure in Alien universe but the script, especially the third act was just downhill. Ridley can do wonder when the script is great, just look at the Martian. Hopefully, the script of Paradise Lost is better than the first one. My only reservation is there are still two or three more according to Ridley in the pipeline. I'd much prefer him and Ridley to do some totally new project together soon.




Ha, the Marco Pierre White film is a Ridley Scott film and apparently Michael has first option to play him!

I honestly don't think he'll make any more XMen films or Prometheus either after Paradise Lost. He signed contracts for both three or four years ago when he didn't have the options he does now, and they brought in big pay cheques. But Michael likes to try different roles and explore human behaviour and there's very little scope for that in these franchises. With AC being in house he will have far more control and if successful this will bring in the money. The Snowman also has more potential and sounds more character driven which would appeal to him.


----------



## Lou9

> Showbiz On The Sofa &#8207;@ShowbizOnSofa  13h13 hours ago
> CONFIRMED: #MichaelFassbender #KateWinslet #JulieWalters @50cent and @elliegoulding will be on @TheGNShow on 6 November



This is why he wasn't on for Macbeth (although he'll probably put in a plug). I'm sure this will be a lot of fun!


----------



## FassbenderLover

X men is a huge franchise and Magneto is one of the biggest characters. i wont even talk about the fans of the franchise, check out when DoFP premiered to see what I'm talking about. He'd bank more if he did a spinoff, especially with James. Assassins Creed might be big in the gaming world but until the movie is released he wont know if he should do a series, same with the Snowman. It's a risk he's taking. With the success of the upcoming Apocalypse he can ride on that to AC. The character Magneto is way bigger than the character David and yes I'd say AC too. He'll always try different roles but he's such an amazing actor that he took Magneto and make him likeable and a character you can sympathize with.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Casting call for kids and teens in the UK for The Snowman has just been posted. It states the film is being made in the UK, I guess it's a London studio and Oslo for exterior location?

https://twitter.com/castingcalls1/status/657368648479207424

http://www.auditionsfree.com/2015/s...bender-casting-kids-teens-principal-roles-uk/


----------



## Allie28

New AC set pic ....




ETA:  Bigger version ....




https://twitter.com/DMCFilmOfficial/status/657552262613610496


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> New AC set pic ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Bigger version ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DMCFilmOfficial/status/657552262613610496




Lol, wonder what he's doing??


----------



## Lou9

Allie28 said:


> New AC set pic ....
> 
> View attachment 3166121
> 
> 
> ETA:  Bigger version ....
> 
> View attachment 3166131
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/DMCFilmOfficial/status/657552262613610496



Looks like a clue to the modern day/futuristic part of the film.  I assume that mark on the back of his neck has something to do with the company or the machine that is in the game?

I hope they CGI in a sign more interesting than a printout on a piece of paper!


----------



## Allie28

Short video interview...

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/10/22/michael-fassbender-greater-truths-steve-jobs



> Michael Fassbender would be the first person to tell you he doesnt really look like Steve Jobs. He told Danny Boyle as much when the director approached him to play the charismatic Apple co-founder in Steve Jobs.
> 
> The first thing I said to Danny when I met him was like, Well you know, I dont look anything like this guy, Fassbender recalled in an interview with EW at the recent New York Film Festival. And Danny was like, Well, thats not what Im interested in. Im interested in capturing an essence of the man.
> 
> Fassbender continued, Once we had that conversation, that was it. We knew that we were never going to try and resemble aesthetically what he looked like, other than putting in brown contact lenses.
> 
> Written by Aaron Sorkin and loosely based on Walter Isaacsons authorized biography, Steve Jobs is more of an impressionistic portrait, one that takes some artistic license while trying to convey greater truths about its subject and the world he helped shape.
> 
> This is a dramatization; its not a biopic, Fassbender said. I just tried to represent a human being. I have utmost respect for the man. Hopefully itll provoke a conversation.


----------



## gingerglory

Went to see Steve Jobs last night and I loved it. I think it's brilliantly done and it's so not a traditional biopic. It's more like an action movie, except people using words as their weapon instead of machine guns. The movie plays out real time and it went so fast and you didn't even realize it's been 2hrs already until the credits started to roll. I think the three acts are just like a three-act story with an exciting intro, a Shakespearean revenge drama in the middle and a fulfilling conclusion. I don't find the third act weak at all. On the opposite, it's my favorite act among these three and it allows the movie to breathe and everything come to a fruition. 

Boyle did a great job to let Sorkin's script fully play out and in the meantime effectively controlled the rhythm and the pace of the movie with his director style. It really needs a director with a great vision who is able to direct a script like this which is basically a pure dialogue Broadway play. He made it like an action thriller. It's really thrilled to watch.

Michael was just brilliant and mesmerizing in it. Two minutes in, I was with him, totally forgot about all that "he doesn't look like Steve Jobs" thing. Michael's Jobs is obsessive, arrogant, demanding, sarcastic, witty, perfectionist, calculating yet he's very human and I realized that if it wasn't because of his flaws, he wouldn't be the Steve Jobs and Apple wouldn't be today's Apple. In the end, I guess I was like his friends and colleagues, putting up with him because he is a genius and I can hardly say I don't like the guy. It's also a feast for Fassy fans. The man was in every frame, literally on screen for the entire movie. I can honestly say that it really doesn't matter to me whether he will get the Oscar or not, to me, he is the best actor.

All supporting actors were great and they brought different energies in the scenes. I really liked the relationship between Steve and Joanna. Michael and Kate played it very organically. Jeff was also great. I almost can see blood spit all over the floor in one particular scene between him and Michael. It's very Shakespearean. I think it's safe to say there will be a SAG ensemble nod. 

It's not a movie for everybody and it definitely needs to watch more than once to digest all of it but if you are the fan of language and performance, then it's totally worth it.

PS: there was a nice shout out to Ridley Scott at the end of the credits, which I think it's really sweet.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> Went to see Steve Jobs last night and I loved it. I think it's brilliantly done and it's so not a traditional biopic. It's more like an action movie, except people using words as their weapon instead of machine guns. The movie plays out real time and it went so fast and you didn't even realize it's been 2hrs already until the credits started to roll. I think the three acts are just like a three-act story with an exciting intro, a Shakespearean revenge drama in the middle and a fulfilling conclusion. I don't find the third act weak at all. On the opposite, it's my favorite act among these three and it allows the movie to breathe and everything come to a fruition.
> 
> Boyle did a great job to let Sorkin's script fully play out and in the meantime effectively controlled the rhythm and the pace of the movie with his director style. It really needs a director with a great vision who is able to direct a script like this which is basically a pure dialogue Broadway play. He made it like an action thriller. It's really thrilled to watch.
> 
> Michael was just brilliant and mesmerizing in it. Two minutes in, I was with him, totally forgot about all that "he doesn't look like Steve Jobs" thing. Michael's Jobs is obsessive, arrogant, demanding, sarcastic, witty, perfectionist, calculating yet he's very human and I realized that if it wasn't because of his flaws, he wouldn't be the Steve Jobs and Apple wouldn't be today's Apple. In the end, I guess I was like his friends and colleagues, putting up with him because he is a genius and I can hardly say I don't like the guy. It's also a feast for Fassy fans. The man was in every frame, literally on screen for the entire movie. I can honestly say that it really doesn't matter to me whether he will get the Oscar or not, to me, he is the best actor.
> 
> All supporting actors were great and they brought different energies in the scenes. I really liked the relationship between Steve and Joanna. Michael and Kate played it very organically. Jeff was also great. I almost can see blood spit all over the floor in one particular scene between him and Michael. It's very Shakespearean. I think it's safe to say there will be a SAG ensemble nod.
> 
> It's not a movie for everybody and it definitely needs to watch more than once to digest all of it but if you are the fan of language and performance, then it's totally worth it.
> 
> PS: there was a nice shout out to Ridley Scott at the end of the credits, which I think it's really sweet.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Thanks for the review! Can't wait to see it for myself. 

Weekend estimates are looking problematic, but let's see how it goes...


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks for the review! Can't wait to see it for myself.
> 
> Weekend estimates are looking problematic, but let's see how it goes...



Yeah...I am not sure how many theaters Universal opens today, but the screens are not many in the theater near me and that one is a pretty big theater. It just has 5 screening times. I understand it's R but Sicario is R as well and it's already been showing like a month now maybe. It still have 5 screening times and it definitely had at least 10 when it opened first weekend if I remember correctly. I don't know what Universal's plan is.

After seeing it myself, I think it's definitely more an art house than a mainstream film. Also while wondering around the theater I noticed that the white Jobs poster is very easily overlooked among other more colorful posters. And I am not even sure how word of mouth will do at this point. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lou9

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks for the review! Can't wait to see it for myself.
> 
> Weekend estimates are looking problematic, but let's see how it goes...



It doesn't look good at all. I think they should have kept the movie in specialty theaters instead of going wide. And I also think Universal should have insisted that Michael do more publicity for the film. I know that the other members of the cast are better known entities compared to him, and he's obviously reluctant and more eager to work on AC, but I can't help but think it would have been better to have the actual star of the film doing most of the publicity.

I'm out of town and I notice it's not getting many showings in theaters here (the Mountain West of the US), whereas it's still in on a ton of screens in the art house where I saw it in DC last weekend, as well as the only film showing at the Landmark chain's brand new theater in downtown DC.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Yeah...I am not sure how many theaters Universal opens today, but the screens are not many in the theater near me and that one is a pretty big theater. It just has 5 screening times. I understand it's R but Sicario is R as well and it's already been showing like a month now maybe. It still have 5 screening times and it definitely had at least 10 when it opened first weekend if I remember correctly. I don't know what Universal's plan is.
> 
> After seeing it myself, I think it's definitely more an art house than a mainstream film. Also while wondering around the theater I noticed that the white Jobs poster is very easily overlooked among other more colorful posters. And I am not even sure how word of mouth will do at this point.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Thanks for your review Ginger!

It's not at my local theater yet.   It's Goosebumps, Pan, The Martian, The Intern, and a couple other kids/halloween movies.  Everything I've read about Pan says it sucks so hopefully they pull that and the halloween films after this week.


----------



## Lou9

It's a complete flop (Universal had to screw up one thing this year and it's this). Good thing Michael signed up for The Snowman before this. I suppose we'll have to see if they keep him or he ends up with a "scheduling conflict." 

I wonder if Ubisoft is getting worried.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> It's a complete flop (Universal had to screw up one thing this year and it's this). Good thing Michael signed up for The Snowman before this. I suppose we'll have to see if they keep him or he ends up with a "scheduling conflict."
> 
> I wonder if Ubisoft is getting worried.




That's disappointing to read, especially for those who put their heart and soul into making it; although surely it's a bit early to call it a complete flop? There's the rest of the world outside the US where it won't be released until next month. But if it is a flop, it's only on a financial level, not artistically. Surely that is more a reflection on movie goers who chose not to see it despite the overwhelmingly outstanding reviews? Any financial underperformance by the film doesn't take anything away from the cast or Sorkin's genius script. 

Not sure why Ubisoft should be worried.


----------



## Lou9

I'm happy it's a good movie and proud he pulled it off despite the critics who said he couldn't. But eventually, he's got to show that he can make a studio some money or he's not going to have his choice of script. The next time a director tries to go to bat for him like Danny Boyle did for Steve Jobs, the studio is going to point at the box office for this film, not the performance.  They are going to find actors who do have name recognition.

Michael has again demonstrated that he isn't enough of a name to open a film, regardless of the reviews. Ubisoft is putting upwards of $200 million into a film he is fronting. That has to worry them on some level. Yes, the fans of the video game are going to see the film, but if you are talking about that kind of money, they need the regular movie going public to see the movie, too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> I'm happy it's a good movie and proud he pulled it off despite the critics who said he couldn't. But eventually, he's got to show that he can make a studio some money or he's not going to have his choice of script. The next time a director tries to go to bat for him like Danny Boyle did for Steve Jobs, the studio is going to point at the box office for this film, not the performance.  They are going to find actors who do have name recognition.
> 
> Michael has again demonstrated that he isn't enough of a name to open a film, regardless of the reviews. Ubisoft is putting upwards of $200 million into a film he is fronting. That has to worry them on some level. Yes, the fans of the video game are going to see the film, but if you are talking about that kind of money, they need the regular movie going public to see the movie, too.




Yes, I hear what you say, BUT... his performance in this is overwhelmingly raved about by critics and audiences. What more could he have done? Ultimately he doesn't choose roles to win awards or make money, although in this case it should have followed. If audiences (particularly in the US) choose not to go and see his films there's not much he can do about it. Why do they prefer to see a film fronted by a lesser actor because they are a "name"? It's like preferring to read a book penned by E.L Leonard rather than by Thomas Hardy...there's no accounting for taste!


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Yeah...I am not sure how many theaters Universal opens today, but the screens are not many in the theater near me and that one is a pretty big theater. It just has 5 screening times. I understand it's R but Sicario is R as well and it's already been showing like a month now maybe. It still have 5 screening times and it definitely had at least 10 when it opened first weekend if I remember correctly. I don't know what Universal's plan is.
> 
> *After seeing it myself, I think it's definitely more an art house than a mainstream film. *Also while wondering around the theater I noticed that the white Jobs poster is very easily overlooked among other more colorful posters. And I am not even sure how word of mouth will do at this point.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Thanks for your review.  And yes,I think you're right. I've always had this feeling reading the reviews.
Small consolation,I see that many people are really,really liking his performance,saying that this is his best performance to date. A great result,after all.. 

Weekend estimates are looking bad and the situation probably is not going to improve,but I still think it can do better overseas. Also,I doubt Bale,Bale/Fincher would have made any difference. Bale is not a BO draw either (Exodus..),like Hardy,if we talk about the next Ubisoft project.The old days when they could use a movie star to sell every movie are definitely gone. I posted this article some months ago,and it's very interesting:
http://www.vulture.com/2012/07/why-stars-dont-matter-gavin-polone.html
I can't see how people involved can can blame him when his performance is the most praised aspect of the movie (yes,even more than the script..). I wonder if they've made some mistakes with the promotion. TSN was "the movie about facebook",not about Zuckerberg. It's one of the reasons of its success. The subject also appealed to a younger audience.This movie is being promoted as a biopic,but it's not a traditional biopic with its three act structure and the talky script. It's definetely more an arthouse movie,and it makes sense that the  limited  release was a success. 
The Snowman is that kind of movie which,with a good trailer,has the possibility to attract a wider audience. AC has great potential,but it should be marketed to a younger audience (not only to the fans of the game) as the first good video game movie. That's the first and most important  challenge.


----------



## fassfas

Steve Jobs is not a flop. It's a sophisticated film opening the week before Halloween where Americans appear to favor a crowd pleaser like The Martian, or The Burning Witch, etc. The film has excellent critical reviews, and an important A- Cinemascore.

It'll be fine, but I'm biased when I say this, it should have screened at Toronto where it would have gotten great exposure and momentum. But oh well.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> I'm happy it's a good movie and proud he pulled it off despite the critics who said he couldn't.* But eventually, he's got to show that he can make a studio some money or he's not going to have his choice of script. *The next time a director tries to go to bat for him like Danny Boyle did for Steve Jobs, the studio is going to point at the box office for this film, not the performance.  They are going to find actors who do have name recognition.
> 
> *Michael has again demonstrated that he isn't enough of a name to open a film*, regardless of the reviews. Ubisoft is putting upwards of $200 million into a film he is fronting. That has to worry them on some level. Yes, the fans of the video game are going to see the film, but if you are talking about that kind of money, they need the regular movie going public to see the movie, too.



Yeah, I agree that this is almost a disaster for him. Hollywood frequently takes a three strikes and you're out approach to stardom, and this is his second bomb after The Counselor.   Quite frankly, I will be shocked if Assassin's Creed isn't a massive failure on every level, so I think his career may take a nosedive a year from now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I agree that this is almost a disaster for him. Hollywood frequently takes a three strikes and you're out approach to stardom, and this is his second bomb after The Counselor.   Quite frankly, I will be shocked if Assassin's Creed isn't a massive failure on every level, so I think his career may take a nosedive a year from now.




Why do you think AC will be "a massive failure on every level"? And why should his career nosedive? Has he failed to turn in anything other than an outstanding performance?


----------



## Kendalia

Personally I don't feel it's a disaster for him.  What actor can open a film on name alone?  And I would not put The Counselor bombing on him.  It had a good director and plenty of star names but the story was, well it was what it was.  I thought it was too violent and confusing and I'm not a fan of Cormac so...but that said if I can see what the attraction was for the folks involved.  And Micheal was very good.

I'm not a gamer but I am intrigued by Assassin's Creed.  If the script is good and there's lots of action and it does not cost tooo much, it should be successful.


----------



## Allie28

> Steve Jobs (Universal/Legendary) Friday B.O.: $2.4M Est. Weekend B.O.: $7.09M Current Est. Rental: $3.5M Est. Budget: $30M: On the downside, this is not the $11M-$12M opening that the industry was predicting on this wide expansion (from 60 theaters to 2,493). In its release pattern, the first two frames of Steve Jobs closely comped to Sicario, but its not going to emulate the trajectory of the Lionsgate title. The upside is that Steve Jobs received an A- CinemaScore. Even better news for the awards P.R. gurus out there: Film Title: Steve Jobs *Audiences loved leading actors Michael Fassbender (25%) and Kate Winslet (19%) giving them As. 72% came out because they were interested in seeing a biopic about Steve Jobs. Among all the clunkers this weekend, Steve Jobs gets a pass. Heres why: Its an awards contender and the core adult base for this film comes out in dribs and drabs throughout the season. As the film gathers nominations, it will continually find an audience. Noms will also positively impact foreign ticket sales. As Steve Jobs loses screens in the coming weeks, the trick for Uni is to keep it afloat at enough premium venues so that its alive during the latter half of the year when Globe and SAG noms are announced. Again, its a tough time for adult pics on the marquee. We knew early on that Steve Jobs wasnt The Social Network ($22.4M) in its mass appeal, thats why Uni platformed it.*


http://deadline.com/2015/10/the-las...n-jem-and-the-hologram-box-office-1201592008/


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I agree that this is almost a disaster for him. Hollywood frequently takes a three strikes and you're out approach to stardom, and this is his second bomb after The Counselor.   Quite frankly, I will be shocked if Assassin's Creed isn't a massive failure on every level, so I think his career may take a nosedive a year from now.



I prefer to wait before declaring it a disaster.. but The Counselor was sold as an ensamble movie with actors like Pitt,Bardem,Cruz and Diaz,and they're all more famous than him. Even movie posters gave emphasis to this aspect: http://d1oi7t5trwfj5d.cloudfront.net/71/b7/22584f5c4b9999f559b8d997456d/the-counselor-poster.jpg
Reading some reviews,I think that Kurzel is going to do a great job with that kind of material. I've some doubts about the script,but the fact that Ubisoft has creative control is promising.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I doubt Bale, Bale/Fincher would have made any difference. Bale is not a BO draw either (Exodus..)



IA.  Bale's only major hits were Batman.  Jobs wouldn't have done any better with him. Johnny Depp's only hits are the Pirates movies.  Even big names like Tom Hanks, Will Smith, and Tom Cruise under perform at the B.O.  It's tough for any film that doesn't have Marvel or Disney in the title.  Even the name Spielberg doesn't guarantee a hit anymore.


----------



## Morgane

Kendalia said:


> Personally I don't feel it's a disaster for him.  What actor can open a film on name alone?  *And I would not put The Counselor bombing on him.  It had a good director and plenty of star names *but the story was, well it was what it was.  I thought it was too violent and confusing and I'm not a fan of Cormac so...but that said if I can see what the attraction was for the folks involved.  And Micheal was very good.
> 
> I'm not a gamer but I am intrigued by Assassin's Creed.  If the script is good and there's lots of action and it does not cost tooo much, it should be successful.


I agree. AC has a 200 million budget..  I can totally see Steve Jobs making  50M in the US and at least 50M overseas,I don't think Unuversal will lose money. Also,if the movie scores nominations,everyone will be fine.On the other hand AC really needs a great BO.



Allie28 said:


> http://deadline.com/2015/10/the-las...n-jem-and-the-hologram-box-office-1201592008/


Thanks.   Cinemascore and general reactions match what I'm seeing on social media. 
Also:


> As Steve Jobs loses screens in the coming weeks, the trick for Uni is to keep it afloat at enough premium venues so that its alive during the latter half of the year when Globe and SAG noms are announced.


If they choose carefully where to keep it,it's the reason why I think (hope) it's going to make decent money.



Allie28 said:


> IA.  Bale's only major hits were Batman.  Jobs wouldn't have done any better with him. Johnny Depp's only hits are the Pirates movies.  Even big names like Tom Hanks, Will Smith, and Tom Cruise under perform at the B.O.  It's tough for any film that doesn't have Marvel or Disney in the title.  Even the name Spielberg doesn't guarantee a hit anymore.


 I'm pretty sure Bale would have been great too,but yes,I don't see any difference at the box office. Di Caprio would have been one of the worst choices..


----------



## gingerglory

> How else did you prepare to play Steve Jobs?
> 
> The script is so dense so I just spent a lot of time with it. Then I watched whatever clips I could get of the man himself on YouTube and watched them over and over again.Then I had the great luxury of having some rehearsal time so we had two weeks for rehearsal and two weeks for filming. In those two weeks with Danny, we got to explore some different ideas.
> 
> In your research on Steve Jobs, what did you like and dislike about him?
> 
> Not copping out of the question but I dont really or necessarily need to like or not like (a person I am playing). I just try to understand [that person]. Whats really impressive is Steve Jobs vision, passion and commitment to that vision. And the vision started in the late 1970s.When the Macintosh came out, everyone was like, Oh well, this is a toy and I cant use it in the office. So his vision was basically to take away the idea that these machines were just perfunctory and that we actually form relationships with them.I am sure as people know their relationships with their iPhones or their tablets or whatever it may be; it goes beyond a tool that you use. There is a relationship there. And that vision was born, as I say, in the late 1970s. Steve Jobs drive and his commitment to it against all odds and people who didnt see it and worked against itthats really impressive.
> 
> Steve Jobs had been called many things, from genius to jerk, to someone who changed the world. What do you call him?
> 
> Steve Jobs (laughs). He was an extraordinary person. He definitely changed the world we live in, for sure. He was like Henry Ford multiplied by 1,000.I just find him to be a very impressive person and somebody who changed the way we go about our lives. I dont think, oh, was he a bad man or a good man? That stuff bores me, to be honest. Its just moral high ground.
> 
> Had you met Steve Jobs, what questions would youas a person, not as an actorhave asked him?
> 
> Do you want to drop some acid? Where should we do it? (Laughs) What would I ask him? What did you do in your moments of doubt? I dont really know. Who was the most impressive person that you met and worked with? And what is your biggest fear? I am just thinking of the questions that you would ask me.
> 
> This film has a very distinct rhythm. How did you adjust to it?
> 
> Rhythm is a really important thing in all scripts. But in this one in particular, the rhythm is dictated by the way that Aaron Sorkin writes. So its got a certain cadence to it that you need to obey because if you dont, it just spits you off.For example, I could be doing a scene with you and talking. If I stop and I am like, What is my next line? and I take a pause, that pause is not in the rhythm. Then the whole thing falls apart.The next person who is coming in with his dialogue is dependent on my rhythm. So it sways like that. It actually helps, like Shakespearethe rhythm helps you understand the emotional journey, the objective or what is going on inside the characters mind at the time. Its very obvious in the way that Aaron writes and maybe more obvious than other scriptwriters. For example, Quentin Tarantino obeys a very particular rhythm as well and you need to find that rhythm.
> 
> You have lines in every page of this films script. In the context of all of the movies you made, how difficult was this?
> 
> I am a slow learner. So it was a lot of hours just learning lines. If we werent rehearsing, I was at home learning lines. When we finished filming act one, I would go home and learn act two. So it was continuous until we got to act three and I had my evenings free. I didnt know what to do with myself.
> Another three to four weeks would have been nice. But it was just the learning of the lines, really. That was the bulk of it. The script changed each time. It was 190 pages or so.
> 
> Kate Winslet said in our interview that you are so disciplined that you only had one drink during filming. Are you that disciplined when you workyou rarely drink and, perhaps, no sex?
> 
> Lets not go too crazy.  I drink and I have sex (laughs).But I was working and just working. Basically, it was 17- to 18-hour days of what you need to do. I needed to just get those lines and find those rhythms so, yeah, it was pretty solitary in those months.
> 
> Steve Jobs seemed to always say what he thought. Do you always tell the truth? And do you appreciate bluntness?
> 
> *I always want to hear the truth. I try and find the truth and I stay as much of a disciple to the truth as possible.*
> 
> Two other actors were considered before you to play Steve Jobs. Does that affect you?
> 
> I tell myself that they were never in the picture (laughs).*I am used to the fact that a director, a producer or a team of people would want someone before me. I dont think that is an unusual thing at all. When it gets tricky is when it gets leaked out to the media like e-mails did and I have to talk about it. For me, its part of the business.*
> 
> It seemed that Steve Jobs didnt care if a person liked him or not. Does it matter that people like you?
> 
> *I do but I dont. Obviously, its nice to be liked by people but its definitely not a priority. I would hate for my experiences of life and judgments to be curbed by that. And for my philosophy in that regardits not to care what other people think (laughs). And treat others as you would like to be treated is one and to live every day as it were the last.*
> 
> Steve Wozniak (Seth Rogen) tells Steve in the film, You can be decent and gifted at the same time. Whats your stand on that?
> 
> The thing with Steve Jobs was that there was a large element of impatience. When you are trying to drive a vision through and when you are working a lot, and for long hours, your patience levels tend to wane awaythats from my personal experience. In talking to some engineers who were working at Apple, I learned they didnt have a problem with him. They didnt find that side of him. Its very hard when other people are giving an impression of a person I didnt meet. And I think somebody can be decent and change the world. Gandhi, I suppose, is a good example.
> 
> When did you realize that you wanted to be an actor?
> 
> When there were no other choices around (laughs).It was OK, [I thought], this seems like fun. I was 17 and I didnt know what I wanted to do at all. It was down to a guy called Donie Courtney. I really thank him because I just dont know what I would have done. He came down to this school that I was at, St. Brendans. He set up these drama/comedy classes on Wednesdays. My friend Emerson (Johnson) and I decided we would go and check it out. It was around the time that I was toying with the idea of being a musician and I realized that I wasnt good enough.
> 
> What instrument did you play?
> 
> Guitar. Pretty badly. Then this (drama class) came about and I was like, oh, I feel like this is a form I could express myself in if I work hard. I could make a career of it, at least, and that was it. Once I decided I wanted to do it and it was in me, then I was very focused and determined. And I sang when I played guitarI was an excellent singer (laughs).



http://entertainment.inquirer.net/181798/fassbender-plays-steve-jobs-in-new-film


----------



## gingerglory

I read the interview I just posted which he did when he was in NY today at the moment of Jobs flops. The following quotes really get me thinking.



> Steve Jobs seemed to always say what he thought. Do you always tell the truth? And do you appreciate bluntness?
> 
> *I always want to hear the truth. I try and find the truth and I stay as much of a disciple to the truth as possible.*
> 
> Two other actors were considered before you to play Steve Jobs. Does that affect you?
> 
> I tell myself that they were never in the picture (laughs).*I am used to the fact that a director, a producer or a team of people would want someone before me. I don&#8217;t think that is an unusual thing at all. When it gets tricky is when it gets leaked out to the media like e-mails did and I have to talk about it. For me, it&#8217;s part of the business.*
> 
> It seemed that Steve Jobs didn&#8217;t care if a person liked him or not. Does it matter that people like you?
> 
> *I do but I don&#8217;t. Obviously, it&#8217;s nice to be liked by people but it&#8217;s definitely not a priority. I would hate for my experiences of life and judgments to be curbed by that. And for my philosophy in that regard&#8212;it&#8217;s not to care what other people think (laughs). And treat others as you would like to be treated is one and to live every day as it were the last.*



I think his movie/script taste and his desire to explore the truth of human complexity will never be crowd pleaser, even his "mainstream" movies is not really that mainstream and even in the most crowd pleaser one, the Xmen, he played the relatively less "likeable" one. All his "mainstream" ones has an edge to them. I highly doubt AC would be just as plain as a common popcorn. His artistry is "sadly" always ahead of common moviegoers. I personally don't think it as a bad thing, in fact, it's one of things that I adore him. "Artists lead". That's why he is critics darling yet public barely knows him. If you look at Vulture most valuable movie stars list from 2012 to 2014, his critic scores were always high and his awareness scores are the lowest on the list. And his studio value score was 7 out 10 in 2014. Jobs flop isn't his fault but I guess there will always be a battle between directors and studio heads about casting him in terms of BO draw (and he knows it), cause it shows again and again, name recognition in public isn't his priority. And he's not gonna take a project just purely because it will help him become popular or a movie star.

Unfortunately, nowadays the situation/reality sadly is, he needs name recognition among common movie goers and he needs good BO in order to maintain his freedom of choosing quality projects and financially secure to generate his own projects and maintain DMC. Critics love and his movie fans's support are simply not enough.  There isn't much he could do if he won't compromise his artistic integrity and if he still doesn't do much of publicity. All there is left and he needs is a bit of luck.

AC would be a huge risk and a real test. I'm glad to see DMC is using twitter to involve people in the production process but they and Ubisoft need to do more.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I read the interview I just posted which he did when he was in NY today at the moment of Jobs flops. The following quotes really get me thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I think his movie/script taste and his desire to explore the truth of human complexity will never be crowd pleaser, even his "mainstream" movies is not really that mainstream and even in the most crowd pleaser one, the Xmen, he played the relatively less "likeable" one. All his "mainstream" ones has an edge to them. I highly doubt AC would be just as plain as a common popcorn. His artistry is "sadly" always ahead of common moviegoers. I personally don't think it as a bad thing, in fact, it's one of things that I adore him. "Artists lead". That's why he is critics darling yet public barely knows him. If you look at Vulture most valuable movie stars list from 2012 to 2014, his critic scores were always high and his awareness scores are the lowest on the list. And his studio value score was 7 out 10 in 2014. Jobs flop isn't his fault but I guess there will always be a battle between directors and studio heads about casting him in terms of BO draw (and he knows it), cause it shows again and again, name recognition in public isn't his priority. And he's not gonna take a project just purely because it will help him become popular or a movie star.
> 
> Unfortunately, nowadays the situation/reality sadly is, he needs name recognition among common movie goers and he needs good BO in order to maintain his freedom of choosing quality projects and financially secure to generate his own projects and maintain DMC. Critics love and his movie fans's support are simply not enough.  There isn't much he could do if he won't compromise his artistic integrity and if he still doesn't do much of publicity. All there is left and he needs is a bit of luck.
> 
> AC would be a huge risk and a real test. I'm glad to see DMC is using twitter to involve people in the production process but they and Ubisoft need to do more.




Thanks for posting the interview - very insightful as are your comments which I totally agree with. However I think there's an  assumption from some people that he wants leading status and to be an A list movie star which I've never seen him articulate; he's always maintained he is just as satisfied in an ensemble piece. What he wants, as you say, are good quality projects in which to explore human complexities, that's what motivates him. And tbh, an actor of his talent who has the respect and admiration of directors and his peers is always going to be in demand. He'll be fine [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> I read the interview I just posted* which he did when he was in NY today* at the moment of Jobs flops. The following quotes really get me thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I think his movie/script taste and his desire to explore the truth of human complexity will never be crowd pleaser, even his "mainstream" movies is not really that mainstream and even in the most crowd pleaser one, the Xmen, he played the relatively less "likeable" one. All his "mainstream" ones has an edge to them. I highly doubt AC would be just as plain as a common popcorn. His artistry is "sadly" always ahead of common moviegoers. I personally don't think it as a bad thing, in fact, it's one of things that I adore him. "Artists lead". That's why he is critics darling yet public barely knows him. If you look at Vulture most valuable movie stars list from 2012 to 2014, his critic scores were always high and his awareness scores are the lowest on the list. And his studio value score was 7 out 10 in 2014. Jobs flop isn't his fault but I guess there will always be a battle between directors and studio heads about casting him in terms of BO draw (and he knows it), cause it shows again and again, name recognition in public isn't his priority. And he's not gonna take a project just purely because it will help him become popular or a movie star.
> 
> Unfortunately, nowadays the situation/reality sadly is, he needs name recognition among common movie goers and he needs good BO in order to maintain his freedom of choosing quality projects and financially secure to generate his own projects and maintain DMC. Critics love and his movie fans's support are simply not enough.  There isn't much he could do if he won't compromise his artistic integrity and if he still doesn't do much of publicity. All there is left and he needs is a bit of luck.
> 
> AC would be a huge risk and a real test. I'm glad to see DMC is using twitter to involve people in the production process but they and Ubisoft need to do more.


 
Wait, he's in NY?


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> http://entertainment.inquirer.net/181798/fassbender-plays-steve-jobs-in-new-film



Thanks for posting that.  Some insightful quotes there.

NGL, I'm feeling pretty bad about the weekend results.  Until now, I'd kind of wished that Michael had done more promo for the film (magazine covers, morning news/talk shows, Charlie Rose or Tavis Smiley), but now I'm glad he didn't. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have made a difference (because people are just not interested in seeing a movie about Steve Jobs) and if anything, it would've just attached his name more prominently to what is shaping up to be a financial flop.  I just hope that the film can stick around in theaters in major markets for a while.  It'll be tough to do if it's not getting butts in seats, but it needs to maintain some visibility for awards season.


----------



## gingerglory

FassbenderLover said:


> Wait, he's in NY?



Sorry, I didn't write clearly. I meant I read the interview today, not he's in NY today. The interview was conducted when he was in NY on Oct. 3.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> I read the interview I just posted which he did when he was in NY today at the moment of Jobs flops. The following quotes really get me thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> I think his movie/script taste and his desire to explore the truth of human complexity will never be crowd pleaser, even his "mainstream" movies is not really that mainstream and even in the most crowd pleaser one, the Xmen, he played the relatively less "likeable" one. All his "mainstream" ones has an edge to them. I highly doubt AC would be just as plain as a common popcorn. His artistry is "sadly" always ahead of common moviegoers. I personally don't think it as a bad thing, in fact, it's one of things that I adore him. "Artists lead". That's why he is critics darling yet public barely knows him. If you look at Vulture most valuable movie stars list from 2012 to 2014, his critic scores were always high and his awareness scores are the lowest on the list. And his studio value score was 7 out 10 in 2014. Jobs flop isn't his fault but I guess there will always be a battle between directors and studio heads about casting him in terms of BO draw (and he knows it), cause it shows again and again, name recognition in public isn't his priority. And he's not gonna take a project just purely because it will help him become popular or a movie star.
> 
> Unfortunately, nowadays the situation/reality sadly is, he needs name recognition among common movie goers and he needs good BO in order to maintain his freedom of choosing quality projects and financially secure to generate his own projects and maintain DMC. Critics love and his movie fans's support are simply not enough.  There isn't much he could do if he won't compromise his artistic integrity and if he still doesn't do much of publicity. All there is left and he needs is a bit of luck.
> 
> AC would be a huge risk and a real test. I'm glad to see DMC is using twitter to involve people in the production process but they and Ubisoft need to do more.



Good points.

I remember he was once asked which actors he most admired and the list he gave wasn't a bunch of movie stars but actors like Joaquin Phoenix who have critical acclaim but not much BO success.  That gave me an idea where his head is at and where he sees his career going.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

ETA: I do wish, though, that he'd done some more promo with Kate (just the two of them). One thing I've noticed about crowd reports on imdb or by looking at tweets, is that the audience for SJ seemed to skew heavily towards men. They could've tried to reach women a bit more, I think.

(Sorry, meant to edit, but I messed that up )


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> Sorry, I didn't write clearly. I meant I read the interview today, not he's in NY today. The interview was conducted when he was in NY on Oct. 3.


 
 Got it. Thanx


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> ETA: I do wish, though, that he'd done some more promo with Kate (just the two of them). One thing I've noticed about crowd reports on imdb or by looking at tweets, is that the audience for SJ seemed to skew heavily towards men. They could've tried to reach women a bit more, I think.



Let's see how GN show goes next month.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Let's see how GN show goes next month.



Yes, I'm SO looking forward to that. I think UK box office could come through for them, but I'm totally not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> http://entertainment.inquirer.net/181798/fassbender-plays-steve-jobs-in-new-film


Thanks. I agree with everyone,I can't really see him choosing a project,overlooking its   overall quality.



ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks for posting that.  Some insightful quotes there.
> 
> NGL, I'm feeling pretty bad about the weekend results.  Until now, I'd kind of wished that Michael had done more promo for the film (magazine covers, morning news/talk shows, Charlie Rose or Tavis Smiley), but now I'm glad he didn't. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have made a difference (because people are just not interested in seeing a movie about Steve Jobs) and if anything, it would've just attached his name more prominently to what is shaping up to be a financial flop.  I just hope that the film can stick around in theaters in major markets for a while.  It'll be tough to do if it's not getting butts in seats, but it needs to maintain some visibility for awards season.


I actually think that using more Kate was the right choice,and yes,it wouldn't have made any difference. I'm pretty sure it will stay in  selected theaters,and some awards buzz could still have a positive impact  on the foreign BO.


Seth Rogen on Michael partying with him in New Orleans:


> You did a great job hosting the Independent Spirit Awards a few years back, but if I remember correctly, you told a lot of funny Michael Fassbender dick jokes because Shame was out that year. Was it awkward when you guys met? Was he all, I heard that!
> 
> There were a few good Michael Fassbender dick jokes in there! [Laughs] Id met him a few times before. Its funny. They were filming 12 Years a Slave in New Orleans at the same time that we were filming This Is the End, and for whatever reasonthey probably wanted to blow off some steamwe were throwing parties a lot at bars because New Orleans is an easy place to do that, and so they would come and hang out with us quite a bit. I think the whole cast came to our wrap party when we finished shooting. Steve McQueen would come hang out. It was very bizarre. We concluded that they were so deeply entrenched in something that was such a bummer to shoot that it was probably fun to hang out with these other people that were not.
> 
> They probably needed the drinks.
> 
> Yeah, definitely. So we hung out a few times and hes actually really funny. As an actor he takes his work very seriously, but as a human, he doesnt take himself very seriously. He has a very good sense of humor and hes someone that I would be actual friends with in my life, it feels like. So he was not appalled by my giant dick jokes.
> 
> So waitwho was the MVP of the This Is the End / 12 Years a Slave New Orleans partying?
> 
> We would go pretty hard! I was gonna say its illicit, but almost everything is allowed in New Orleans. Its honestly a little foggy. But Fassbender came to our set a few times also. I think him and Craig Robinson were staying in the same hotel and they became friends. They would play pool together. So Craig started to bring him by our set, basically. And I distinctly remember being really drunk in a bar in New Orleans and us talking about how much fun it would be to work together someday, and I never thought it would actually happen.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Good points.
> 
> I remember he was once asked which actors he most admired and the list he gave wasn't a bunch of movie stars but actors like Joaquin Phoenix who have critical acclaim but not much BO success.  That gave me an idea where his head is at and where he sees his career going.



Yeah, on his Oscar questionnaire, he answered the question of what artists inspire him by listing Joaquin Phoenix, Mickey Rourke, Peter O'Toole, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Mark Ruffalo and Sam Rockwell.


----------



## mollie12

I should clarify that I don't (and some people in Hollywood won't) think MF is actually responsible for the poor BO results of Jobs or The Counselor.  There are a lot of contributing factors in the poor performance of each.  It has to be noted, though, that he will be penalized for it regardless.   Look at what happened to  the careers of any number of actors:  Jude Law, Colin Farrell, Taylor Kitsch, etc.   BO disappointments seriously affected their careers, and they themselves weren't really responsible.

ETA:  And I just got back from Steve Jobs.   I can't say that I thought it was particularly good.  Sorkin's script + Boyle's direction leads to some really muddled scenes and melodramatic moments.  At times, it played like a parody.  The score is excellent and I don't think the actors could have done more with it.  This might be one of MF's best technical performances, but he's really hemmed in by that script.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yes, I'm SO looking forward to that. I think UK box office could come through for them, but I'm totally not going to get my hopes up.




I think (hope!) SJ will perform much better at the UK box office for a number of reasons. It's being released on the back of Macbeth which impressed a lot of non intellectual film goers especially Michael's performance. Then you have to factor in how popular home grown talents Danny Boyle and Kate Winslet are here, and Michael, even though he's Irish he's lived here nearly 20 years. I'm wondering if the dominant European profile of the leads and director in a film about an American icon could have had some effect? There are often mutterings here when Americans make films about British national treasures!

Lastly, you made another point:

"They could've tried to reach women a bit more, I think."

And this is an issue I think has had an impact on Michael's commercial success over recent years. Too many of his films are aimed more at male rather than female audiences. Not since Jane Eyre has he been in a film that is definitely more popular with women. And women not only make up half the population but are far more likely to drag a reluctant partner to a cinema to see a film than vice versa. I hope TLBO is marketed properly as this is based on a best selling book, mainly read by women, and is undeniably a love story; and add to that the real life love with Michael and Alicia. A recent Deadline report on Rachel Weisz included this:

"Weisz has several highly anticipated projects in the pipeline including the Michael Fassbender-Alicia Vikander drama The Light Between Oceans, directed by Derek Cianfrance. That project has spectacular buzz attached to it, with many who have seen working cuts of the film  officially still in post  proclaiming it one of the most powerful and emotional dramas they have seen in years".


If this is accurate and this premieres at a major festival (Cannes?!) this could be a much bigger success for Michael than any of his other films over recent years. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, on his Oscar questionnaire, he answered the question of what artists inspire him by listing Joaquin Phoenix, Mickey Rourke, Peter O'Toole, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Mark Ruffalo and Sam Rockwell.



Yes!  That's where I saw it.  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> I think (hope!) SJ will perform much better at the UK box office for a number of reasons. It's being released on the back of Macbeth which impressed a lot of non intellectual film goers especially Michael's performance. Then you have to factor in how popular home grown talents Danny Boyle and Kate Winslet are here, and Michael, even though he's Irish he's lived here nearly 20 years. I'm wondering if the dominant European profile of the leads and director in a film about an American icon could have had some effect? There are often mutterings here when Americans make films about British national treasures!
> 
> Lastly, you made another point:
> 
> "They could've tried to reach women a bit more, I think."
> 
> And this is an issue I think has had an impact on Michael's commercial success over recent years. Too many of his films are aimed more at male rather than female audiences. Not since Jane Eyre has he been in a film that is definitely more popular with women. And women not only make up half the population but are far more likely to drag a reluctant partner to a cinema to see a film than vice versa. I hope TLBO is marketed properly as this is based on a best selling book, mainly read by women, and is undeniably a love story; and add to that the real life love with Michael and Alicia. A recent Deadline report on Rachel Weisz included this:
> 
> "Weisz has several highly anticipated projects in the pipeline including the Michael Fassbender-Alicia Vikander drama The Light Between Oceans, directed by Derek Cianfrance. That project has spectacular buzz attached to it, with many who have seen working cuts of the film  officially still in post  proclaiming it one of the most powerful and emotional dramas they have seen in years".
> 
> 
> If this is accurate and this premieres at a major festival (Cannes?!) this could be a much bigger success for Michael than any of his other films over recent years. Fingers crossed!



Good points.  It's hard to imagine Ryan Gosling, for instance, having his strong female fanbase without The Notebook.  A lot of his other choices have had critical, but not commercial, success.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> I think (hope!) SJ will perform much better at the UK box office for a number of reasons. It's being released on the back of Macbeth which impressed a lot of non intellectual film goers especially Michael's performance. Then you have to factor in how popular home grown talents Danny Boyle and Kate Winslet are here, and Michael, even though he's Irish he's lived here nearly 20 years. I'm wondering if the dominant European profile of the leads and director in a film about an American icon could have had some effect? There are often mutterings here when Americans make films about British national treasures!
> 
> Lastly, you made another point:
> 
> "They could've tried to reach women a bit more, I think."
> 
> And this is an issue I think has had an impact on Michael's commercial success over recent years. Too many of his films are aimed more at male rather than female audiences. Not since Jane Eyre has he been in a film that is definitely more popular with women. And women not only make up half the population but are far more likely to drag a reluctant partner to a cinema to see a film than vice versa. I hope TLBO is marketed properly as this is based on a best selling book, mainly read by women, and is undeniably a love story; and add to that the real life love with Michael and Alicia. A recent Deadline report on Rachel Weisz included this:
> 
> "Weisz has several highly anticipated projects in the pipeline including the Michael Fassbender-Alicia Vikander drama The Light Between Oceans, directed by Derek Cianfrance. That project has spectacular buzz attached to it, with many who have seen working cuts of the film  officially still in post  proclaiming it one of the most powerful and emotional dramas they have seen in years".
> 
> 
> If this is accurate and this premieres at a major festival (Cannes?!) this could be a much bigger success for Michael than any of his other films over recent years. Fingers crossed!



Yes, I'll be really interested to see how TLBO is received as it's so different from any of his previous projects. If people actually go to see that one () it could do wonders for him.

None of that softens the sting of Steve Jobs' results, though. (And it's not even like I had sky high expectations to begin with. I always knew it was a tough sell.) Final numbers for the weekend are pretty much set: $7.267M  That's hardly much more than Ashton's movie did. 

Forbes have posted their weekend box office recap http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottmendelson/2015/10/25/box-office-steve-jobs-is-incredible-hulk-or-princess-and-the-frog/


> Or maybe, even with rave reviews, Michael Fassbender isnt a star and audiences dont care about Steve Jobs. One of the interesting nuggets to come out of that audiences want to see Hunger Games more than Star Wars survey from last month is that audience interest in Steve Jobs and Macbeth actually decreased when they were informed that the films starred Michael Fassbender. Maybe he really is box office poison and Sony was right to toss the film once they lost their big face in the trailer movie stars. But we have had two films about Steve Jobs in the last two years and despite their different goals, different studios, different filmmakers and different onscreen content, they both pretty much opened to the same numbers.



I'll be ready to switch gears soon enough and eagerly anticipate what's ahead for him, but for now...:rain:


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yes, I'll be really interested to see how TLBO is received as it's so different from any of his previous projects. If people actually go to see that one () it could do wonders for him.
> 
> 
> 
> None of that softens the sting of Steve Jobs' results, though. (And it's not even like I had sky high expectations to begin with. I always knew it was a tough sell.) Final numbers for the weekend are pretty much set: $7.267M  That's hardly much more than Ashton's movie did.
> 
> 
> 
> Forbes have posted their weekend box office recap http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...-is-incredible-hulk-or-princess-and-the-frog/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be ready to switch gears soon enough and eagerly anticipate what's ahead for him, but for now...:rain:




Oh, that's too harsh.... so Michael delivers a performance of a lifetime and is called "box office poison".... How screwed up is that!


----------



## mollie12

Random Jobs-related thought:  I wondered if the bit at the end with Jobs doing yoga while Winslet/Hoffman tells him the good news about sales projections was a Michael improvisation or scripted. It just seemed very odd/funny to me.  And somehow apropos.


----------



## Lou9

mollie12 said:


> Random Jobs-related thought:  I wondered if the bit at the end with Jobs doing yoga while Winslet/Hoffman tells him the good news about sales projections was a Michael improvisation or scripted. It just seemed very odd/funny to me.  And somehow apropos.



That seemed so Michael (and Sorkin doesn't write anything but dialogue into his scripts). I could see Boyle suggesting it, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if Michael tried it out during the rehearsal and Boyle really liked it.

Ugh, I hate all of these bad articles and comments about Michael! I just want to see him act and look hot!


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Random Jobs-related thought:  I wondered if the bit at the end with Jobs doing yoga while Winslet/Hoffman tells him the good news about sales projections was a Michael improvisation or scripted. It just seemed very odd/funny to me.  And somehow apropos.



Yeah, I totally saw that too while watching the film! I immediately thought it's him improvising and it's hilarious! I never would have thought I could see his chin from that angle and between his legs. lol Plus, he was still super hot and so good-looking, even the close up of his face was upside down.

And also, I think Jobs himself also practiced yoga (I could remember it wrong) so the improvisation was totally appropriate and brilliant.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh, that's too harsh.... so Michael delivers a performance of a lifetime and is called "box office poison".... How screwed up is that!



It's unfair to blame him for the flop and to label him like that.



Lou9 said:


> Ugh, I hate all of these bad articles and comments about Michael! I just want to see him act and look hot!



Count me in. 

33.media.tumblr.com/6232f39cd26889122ba5a98493026dc8/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo1_400.gif

33.media.tumblr.com/a3808e9363fe105ad7ac3b361479e4e9/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo2_400.gif

31.media.tumblr.com/78a366b4f4f34decf3aa53fb46b8afff/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo4_400.gif

38.media.tumblr.com/b4ce3970afa3d40290bd54bcdb097400/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo3_400.gif

ETA: I am not sure how to insert gifs in the post and make it appear instead of just links, but click them and it will make you feel slightly better.  He is such a dork. lol


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I totally saw that too while watching the film! I immediately thought it's him improvising and it's hilarious! I never would have thought I could see his chin from that angle and between his legs. lol Plus, he was still super hot and so good-looking, even the close up of his face was upside down.



There were a few moments, I will admit, when I was taken out of the film because the angle of the camera was just right and so close and I couldn't help thinking "Michael's eyelashes are SO long..."


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> It's unfair to blame him for the flop and to label him like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> 33.media.tumblr.com/6232f39cd26889122ba5a98493026dc8/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo1_400.gif
> 
> 33.media.tumblr.com/a3808e9363fe105ad7ac3b361479e4e9/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo2_400.gif
> 
> 31.media.tumblr.com/78a366b4f4f34decf3aa53fb46b8afff/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo4_400.gif
> 
> 38.media.tumblr.com/b4ce3970afa3d40290bd54bcdb097400/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo3_400.gif
> 
> ETA: I am not sure how to insert gifs in the post and make it appear instead of just links, but click them and it will make you feel slightly better.  He is such a dork. lol



Thank you  That does make it a bit better around here. He really can be quite adorkable. :giggles: 

Made the mistake of going on AW and imdb last night and I felt terrible. (And that ~other forum where they're cackling with glee? Vomit inducing.) Won't be doing that again until people have moved on to discussing something else. Even on twitter I've been seeing more negative tweets about the film than I ever have - even about his performance, which I hadn't seen until now. Maybe I just checked at a bad time. 

I would love to paste some pretty pictures here, but I don't know how. Do you just use the


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> It's unfair to blame him for the flop and to label him like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> 33.media.tumblr.com/6232f39cd26889122ba5a98493026dc8/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo1_400.gif
> 
> 33.media.tumblr.com/a3808e9363fe105ad7ac3b361479e4e9/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo2_400.gif
> 
> 31.media.tumblr.com/78a366b4f4f34decf3aa53fb46b8afff/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo4_400.gif
> 
> 38.media.tumblr.com/b4ce3970afa3d40290bd54bcdb097400/tumblr_nwopzhJ86k1rjjxbmo3_400.gif
> 
> ETA: I am not sure how to insert gifs in the post and make it appear instead of just links, but click them and it will make you feel slightly better.  He is such a dork. lol




Thanks for posting those gifs [emoji3] They reminded me how happy Michael was at the London premiere last Sunday. It actually makes me quite angry reading those comments about him and for some to be pointing the finger at him for not achieving the box office figures anticipated; it's totally unwarranted and unfair.

ETA - I remembered discussions about Jobs at the start of the year and voiced my fears then, wish they hadn't been realised.....
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27901154


----------



## Morgane

http://variety.com/2015/film/box-of...h-hunter-paranormal-activity-flop-1201626122/


> Universal said the picture is doing well in major markets like New York and San Francisco, and the studio believes that mounting Oscar buzz will help &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; attract audiences going forward.
> 
> &#8220;Where this film works, it works like a champ,&#8221; said Nick Carpou, Universal&#8217;s domestic distribution chief. &#8220;There is a tremendous amount of sophisticated, major market appeal.&#8221;



http://variety.com/2015/film/box-office/steve-jobs-flops-1201626243/#respond
It makes some good points:


> Universal believes that the picture can recover. Studio executives note that it is popular in major urban markets like San Francisco and New York, and argue that the film&#8217;s A minus CinemaScore means word-of-mouth will be strong. If it can stay in theaters until Golden Globe and Oscar nominations are announced, they believe it can rebound.
> 
> &#8220;We are going to continue to support the film in the markets where it is showing strength and we&#8217;re going to continue to do it aggressively and proactively,&#8221; said Nick Carpou, Universal&#8217;s domestic distribution chief. &#8220;The critics are there for it and the buzz in these markets is strong.&#8221;
> 
> It&#8217;s still hard to see how the film turns a profit. The picture cost $30 million to make and at least as much to market. That means that &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; needs to do at least $120 million in order to break even.* Given that the film is dialogue-driven and lacks a major star, its foreign prospects seem bleak. *It&#8217;s almost entirely a domestic play, and so far it&#8217;s only made about $10 million.
> &#8220;There was an over-inflated sense of how well this film could do,&#8221; said Jeff Bock, an analyst with Exhibitor Relations. &#8220;Its only chance now is to gain awards traction.&#8221;


I disagree because I think it can do better overseas and it has  all the time to recover,but it's true that it's a difficult movie,not for everyone (like the successful limited release proves),and I'm pretty sure that someone like Bale wouldn't have made any difference.



> Looking back, it&#8217;s difficult to see how &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; could overcome the commercial headwinds it faced. Because of its Silicon Valley subject matter and screenwriter Aaron Sorkin&#8217;s involvement, the film has been compared to the Facebook drama &#8220;The Social Network.&#8221; That film managed to turn critical raves for Sorkin&#8217;s cutting dialogue into big box office and a $22.4 million opening. *But  the comparisons are faulty. &#8220;The Social Network&#8221; benefited from arriving just as Facebook was becoming ubiquitous. In 2010, it opened as everyone was discovering the thrill of over-sharing vacation pictures and political screeds. Even as it hit the zeitgeist, Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg remained largely unknown to the general public. The story of the social media platform&#8217;s litigious origins had the shock of new.*





> Further compounding issues, &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; debuted at a time of year when the competition is fierce for adult audiences. Steven Spielberg&#8217;s &#8220;Bridge of Spies,&#8221; Nancy Meyer&#8217;s &#8220;The Intern,&#8221; and the Johnny Depp mob movie &#8220;Black Mass&#8221; are all appealing to older crowds, and there is a wealth of specialty films in limited release like &#8220;Room&#8221; that are attracting the art-house set.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s the marketplace,&#8221; said Paul Dergarabedian, senior media analyst at Rentrak. *&#8220;It&#8217;s a high class problem to have, but &#8216;Steve Jobs&#8217; opened when there are almost too many choices for sophisticated audiences.&#8221;*
> 
> And then there&#8217;s the movie itself. Jobs was an emotionally abusive perfectionist. *That kind of drive inspires great drama, but is a difficult sell. Universal&#8217;s marketing team wisely tried to emphasize the Apple founder&#8217;s fraught relationship with his daughter Lisa as a way of humanizing him in trailers and promotional materials. However, that was problematic. Jobs denied paternity. That made him a fascinating and flawed protagonist, but one that&#8217;s hard to root for. Moviegoers, after all, tend to like their parents to be devoted and loving, not responsibility-shirking and self-absorbed*.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/steve-jobs-doesnt-click-why-834492


> *Steve Jobs overindexed in upscale theaters in New York and Los Angeles, where awards voters are concentrated, and in cities including Boston, Chicago and Washington, D.C., Philadelphia, Miami, Toronto and the San Francisco Bay Area, home of Silicon Valley and Apple. It also did well in high-tech hubs Seattle and Austin.
> 
> "We're going to redouble our efforts to support these markets," said Universal domestic distribution chief Nic Carpou. "It's working great in these theaters now, and we want to make sure it continues to do so."
> 
> Universal wouldn't comment on its decision to go wide with Steve Jobs, versus sticking to a platform run until Golden Globe and Oscar nominations are announced. Oscar winners including The King's Speech and Birdman played for weeks in select theaters before attempting a nationwide break. And Birdman never played in more than 1,213 theaters.*
> 
> 
> When putting Steve Jobs together, Pascal was worried about the film's commercial prospects, since Sorkin's script was essentially a three-act play, versus a broader biopic like Sony's Social Network, about Facebook co-founder Mark Zuckerberg. Directed by David Fincher and written by Sorkin, Social Network debuted to $22.4 million in early October 2011 on its way to earning $97 million domestically and $128 million overseas.
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio was the first choice to play Jobs, followed by Christian Bale. After the two actors passed and Fassbender came aboard, Pascal told Rudin and Boyle they had to bring down the $33 million budget to $25 million, but Rudin said no and struck a new deal with Universal at a budget of $30 million.
> 
> "It has to be able to be realized at a decent number right? Still DiCaprio and Danny Boyle? That's the other thing - this can't be without a star playing Jobs and can't be done by just anyone," Pavlic had written in an August 2014 email to Pascal that came to light during the Sony hack. "Obviously. The script is a perfect 10 but in the wrong hands it grosses mid 30's."
> 
> "*Let's take the obvious off the table here &#8212; there are marketing liabilities to this script. It's long, it's claustrophobic, it's talky, it could be a play, it risks being all one medium close up, it's periody," Pavlic wrote.*
> 
> 
> Sony and Sorkin had major concerns about whether Fassbender was enough of a name to draw in audiences. While the actor is a favorite of filmmakers, he has yet to break out as a major star. Awards attention for Steve Jobs could help Fassbender, but the movie's box-office performance could put pressure on his upcoming projects. Universal has yet to set a release date for The Snowman, while Fox hasn't announced a date for Prometheus 2.
> 
> The actor is currently shooting Fox's Assassin's Creed, due out Dec. 21, 2016.
> 
> *Some had speculated that the high-tech community would reject Steve Jobs after some of those close to Jobs criticized how he is portrayed. As it turns out, the movie's fourth-top grossing theater was the Cinemark Century Cinema 16 in Mountain View, Calif., less than 10 miles away from Apple headquarters. It also drew big crowds at theaters in nearby Redwood City and in downtown San Francisco.*
> 
> Otherwise, one rival studio executive believes the majority of moviegoers aren't interested in seeing a movie about Steve Jobs, since much of his story is known.
> 
> "Put it this way, 21 percent of the theaters playing the movie accounted for roughly 57 percent of the total gross. That's huge," says one box office analyst with access to grosses. "Conversely, 39 percent of theaters did less than $1,000."
> 
> *
> Paul Dergarabedian, Rentrack's box office analyst, notes, "Often sophisticated, intellectually charged movies like Steve Jobs have a a tough time gaining huge acceptance by a general audience. They play well in the major cities and among the intelligentsia and then have a tougher time gaining acceptance in wide release."
> 
> He adds, "That said, it's a great movie and it's box office performance should not impact it's Oscar prospects. After all, it's the Oscars not the People's Choice Awards."*



Di Caprio is totally wrong for the role and I still don't understand how they thought it was  a good idea,but Pavlic was absolutely right about the script.Also,Universal's decision to go wide was probably wrong. Now this kind of articles (brilliant movie but BO flop) are not doing their campaign any favor.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/steve-jobs-doesnt-click-why-834492




Thanks for posting that one. I'd seen the headline earlier but had avoided it. Now I'm glad I read it. Yes, Universal messed this one up. They shouldn't have taken it wide so quickly, but what's done is done. Hopefully they can regroup and re-strategize and keep it alive in theaters for as long as possible.

Thompson on Hollywood also had a fair take on the situation:

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/top-10-takeaways-why-this-weekend-was-a-box-office-horror-story-20151025



> With "The Martian" and "Goosebumps" predicted to place where they did &#8212; and close to the weekend, same was expected for "Witch Hunter" &#8212; some projected "Steve Jobs" at the top spot, with perhaps as much as $20 million. Instead, it did under $7.3 and in a weak weekend ended up seventh.
> 
> This is disappointing, but not as much as might be seen. As indicated here last week, the writing was on the wall when, after nabbing the year's best platform opening, "Jobs"' 60-theater break fell short of similar "Sicario" in its second weekend.
> 
> That suggested it had a more narrow audience. And it is not unusual for a film when it shows relative signs of weakness (and emphasis on relative &#8212; last weekend was very strong) that it might indicate a trend that will increase as a film widens.
> 
> And that's what happened. In its third weekend, "Sicario" went wide in slightly more theaters grossed $12.1 million. So plotting out results to date, even $10 million seemed closer to likely.
> 
> But "Steve Jobs" is facing different conditions than "Sicario" &#8212; multiple films, including "The Martian" and "Bridge of Spies," as alternatives. Also, as we wrote in today's Arthouse Audit  about how "The Suffragette" and "Truth" are both lagging, too many true stories and biopics may be flooding the market.
> 
> "Jobs" is doing well enough to maintain its status as an awards contender. But for once this year, Universal, nearly faultless in their strategy, might have gone wider more quickly than interest in this film warranted.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

I'm going to try to post some pics, but if this doesn't work, just ignore please



 

 

 

ETA: lol, why so small? I'm such a tech dummy


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> *I should clarify that I don't (and some people in Hollywood won't) think MF is actually responsible for the poor BO results of Jobs or The Counselor.  There are a lot of contributing factors in the poor performance of each.  *It has to be noted, though, that he will be penalized for it regardless.   Look at what happened to  the careers of any number of actors:  Jude Law, Colin Farrell, Taylor Kitsch, etc.   BO disappointments seriously affected their careers, and they themselves weren't really responsible.


I know it's not what you meant. My point was that while now he's the "face" of the movie,The Counselor is perceived as an ensamble movie.




pearlyqueen said:


> I think (hope!) SJ will perform much better at the UK box office for a number of reasons.
> 
> Lastly, you made another point:
> 
> "They could've tried to reach women a bit more, I think."
> 
> And this is an issue I think has had an impact on Michael's commercial success over recent years. Too many of his films are aimed more at male rather than female audiences. Not since Jane Eyre has he been in a film that is definitely more popular with women. And women not only make up half the population but are far more likely to drag a reluctant partner to a cinema to see a film than vice versa. *I hope TLBO is marketed properly as this is based on a best selling book, mainly read by women, and is undeniably a love story; *and add to that the real life love with Michael and Alicia.


I agree about the UK box office,maybe the rating is a factor too.
But TLBO is not a movie like The Notebook,and it will not receive the classic "love story" treatment (I hope).. and while the PG-13 rating means that it's not in  Blue Valentine territory.. it's a movie directed by Cianfrance,after all.. I'm very curious to see him in a different role,and the buzz is already great,but I really don't know how it will be received.



ScorpionDoom said:


> Even on twitter I've been seeing more negative tweets about the film than I ever have - even about his performance, which I hadn't seen until now.[/B] Maybe I just checked at a bad time.
> 
> I would love to paste some pretty pictures here, but I don't know how. ]Do you just use the  tag, or?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Really? I've just read great things about his performance. It's probably the only aspect of the movie that people who don't like the movie are praising.
> You can also attach them.:smile1:
> [quote="ScorpionDoom, post: 29356183"]Thanks for posting that one. I'd seen the headline earlier but had avoided it. Now I'm glad I read it. Yes, Universal messed this one up. They shouldn't have taken it wide so quickly, but what's done is done. [Hopefully they can regroup and re-strategize and keep it alive in theaters for as long as possible.
> 
> Thompson on Hollywood also had a fair take on the situation:
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Thanks.:smile1: Yes,let's hope they re-strategize.
> 
> 
> Random tweets..:p
> @IPreferPi314: And Fassbender IMO is in the driver's seat for Best Actor. Marvelous, bravura performance capturing the manic bravado genius of Jobs
> @Howevolution: Just saw Steve Jobs. Fassbender was electric, infuriating and brutally real. Sorkin's lightning-quick wit was on full display again.
> @TylerHanan: Don't worry Michael Fassbender, I'll go see everything your jawline ever appears in   :laugh:
> @chuckbraverman: @THR Just saw this brilliant film which will click on #Oscar night. Congrats to Sorkin, Boyle, Fassbender, Universal, and everyone involved.
> @verdinda: Sad to read thoughts on fassbender not being marketable. Personally think he's amazing.  [url]http://variety.com/2015/film/box-office/steve-jobs-flops-1201626243/[/url]
> @scottwbarrow: ¯\_(&#12484;)_/¯ I thought it was highly entertaining. Fassbender was terrific.  [url]https://twitter.com/variety/status/658433378815897600[/url]
> @tomgara: Interesting background to why "Steve Jobs" is bombing. Pity that Fassbender is seen as a liability - he's incredible [url]http://variety.com/2015/film/box-office/steve-jobs-flops-1201626243/[/url]
> @AdrianAskarieh: Judging Fassbender's box office appeal by STEVE JOBS makes no sense to me. Actors R package comparable. He will be fine w/ #AssassinsCreed
> 
> @akstanwyck: @Road2Oscars @vanessamoviefan Steve Jobs is still Oscar contender. Fassbender and Winslet lead their categories as of now.
> 
> I agree:
> @PamelaDayM: #BoxOffice & #Oscar often have 0 to do w/1 another. Issue here is trying to turn arthouse title into studio release [url]https://twitter.com/thr/status/658433511825780736[/url]


----------



## baewatch

.


----------



## fashionm

What are the pics everyone's talking about on LSA and tumblr?


----------



## gingerglory

Just realized it while listening to the Steve Jobs OST, it's not a cold play song they used. What they used at the end is called Grew up at midnight by The Maccabees (unless I remembered it wrong).


----------



## Morgane

Interview with Pemberton:
https://tribecafilm.com/stories/ste...-fassbender-kate-winslet-seth-rogen-apple-mac

Worth reposting: 
Esquire: http://www.esquire.co.uk/style/esquire-men/678/first-look-michael-fassbender/
Full interview:  http://michaelholden.net

Vogue US (great photoshoot and the journalist has a crush on him):
http://www.vogue.com/865352/modern-times-michael-fassbender-and-natalia-vodianova/
Vogue UK http://www.michaelfassbender.org/vukf.html

http://blogs.indiewire.com/pressplay/angel-eyes-that-old-devil-sent-michael-fassbender-and-shame
http://www.indiewire.com/article/in...ael_fassbender_talks_shame_and_a_dangerous_me

Very nice interview for Reverse Shot (2009):
https://vimeo.com/18792052

Some old interviews  here.

Old pics:


----------



## mollie12

Random thing I noticed a few days ago and forgot to post until now:

Someone on Twitter said that Fassbender was moving into an apartment across from her hairdresser's place.  Who knows if it's true, but he hasn't been spotted in Hackney for ages.


----------



## gingerglory

Last month's Stylist interview said he still lives there. 



> Fassbender has lived alone in Hackney, East London since 2006. While it is overrun with men with beards and tattoos drinking craft beers, it&#8217;s not prime showbiz ground. But I suspect he likes it like that...Although any Stylist readers planning to casually turn up to either in the hope of locking eyes with him over a pint might be disappointed. &#8220;In the last year I must have spent about a month here,&#8221; he admits. In fact, East London is going to be rather Fassbenderless for a while yet.



Last year and pretty much this year until now, He was out of London filming so it's not that surprising he wasn't spotted there. Even he occasionally went back there, it's not like there were people who would just happen to spot him at that time. Now he is filming AC in London, at Pinewood. He could get a rent apartment nearby or they have apartment ready for him at Pinewood. I remember that Charlize said when they were filming Prometheus at Pinewood, they lived in dooms next to each other.

At the same time, I wouldn't be surprised that he moved, if he indeed moved, but I rather wait for more reliable info.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> Interview with Pemberton:
> https://tribecafilm.com/stories/ste...-fassbender-kate-winslet-seth-rogen-apple-mac
> 
> Worth reposting:
> Esquire: http://www.esquire.co.uk/style/esquire-men/678/first-look-michael-fassbender/
> Full interview:  http://michaelholden.net
> 
> Vogue US (great photoshoot and the journalist has a crush on him):
> http://www.vogue.com/865352/modern-times-michael-fassbender-and-natalia-vodianova/
> Vogue UK http://www.michaelfassbender.org/vukf.html
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/pressplay/angel-eyes-that-old-devil-sent-michael-fassbender-and-shame
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/in...ael_fassbender_talks_shame_and_a_dangerous_me
> 
> Very nice interview for Reverse Shot (2009):
> https://vimeo.com/18792052
> 
> Some old interviews  here.
> 
> Old pics:



Those interviews are awesome. Love the Esquire and the two Vogue ones. 

This one isn't an interview, but the writer talks about his man crush on Michael. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/11957564/My-Michael-Fassbender-man-crush-is-not-sexual.-Honest..html



> While watching the rather excellent Slow West recently, something that had been laying dormant in me for a year or two awoke with a vengeance &#8211; my whopping great man crush on Michael Fassbender. It was inevitable. With Macbeth and his Steve Jobs biopic making headlines, he&#8217;s everywhere. Not only that, but in Slow West itself, he plays a macho outlaw who teaches his young lovelorn companion Kodi Smit-McPhee about being a man in the Old West. Phwoar.


----------



## Reborn

Not sure if this article has been posted already 
Really good article and overview  of the opinions presented by those who really knew Steve Jobs and differing opinion of those who made the film
http://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/a...der-rogan-box-office-uk-release-date-3584183/


----------



## Reborn

mollie12 said:


> Random thing I noticed a few days ago and forgot to post until now:
> 
> Someone on Twitter said that Fassbender was moving into an apartment across from her hairdresser's place.  Who knows if it's true, but he hasn't been spotted in Hackney for ages.



Not just some random person it's Tracey Cox the sex guru


----------



## SusanBeach

Reborn said:


> Not sure if this article has been posted already
> Really good article and overview  of the opinions presented by those who really knew Steve Jobs and differing opinion of those who made the film
> http://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/a...der-rogan-box-office-uk-release-date-3584183/



Thank you &#128512; I agree, very interesting


----------



## bhb2014

fashionm said:


> What are the pics everyone's talking about on LSA and tumblr?



Which pics are you talking about? I know about Bryan Singer's attempt to promote Weinstein couple only. I mean, still trying to make it happen, especially after Jobs flopped really bad and won't gross not even close to what it needs to gross (120M), besides all the negative press. And Danish Girl after the cold reception. 

Their campaign is so fun!  But I have to say I'm a little bit surprised to see Singer working for Harvey and his "power couple" that nobody cares about.

https://instagram.com/bryanjaysinger


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks for posting that one. I'd seen the headline earlier but had avoided it. Now I'm glad I read it. Yes, Universal messed this one up. They shouldn't have taken it wide so quickly, but what's done is done. Hopefully they can regroup and re-strategize and keep it alive in theaters for as long as possible.
> 
> Thompson on Hollywood also had a fair take on the situation:
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/top-10-takeaways-why-this-weekend-was-a-box-office-horror-story-20151025



Jobs is a flop and it has a lot of negative buzz because of that but I think it's safe to get nods. Winning will be hard though. Some people compare it to Birdman and The Hurt Locker but they have to remember that Universal is behind Jobs, it's in 2500 theaters and the studio has spent 35-40M only with promotion. Tough. 

But don't worry, Universal still has a lot of money and they will keep the hard campaign. Maybe they can win editing or something


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Jobs is a flop and* it has a lot of negative bu*zz because of that but I think it's safe to get nods. Winning will be hard though. Some people compare it to Birdman and The Hurt Locker but they have to remember that Universal is behind Jobs, it's in 2500 theaters and the studio has spent 35-40M only with promotion. Tough.
> 
> But don't worry, Universal still has a lot of money and they will keep the hard campaign. Maybe they can win editing or something


 Check again cuz Steve Jobs got a lot of positive reviews and as for what's being said on twitter, most of the time all I see are positive posts from those who've seen the movie


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Check again cuz Steve Jobs got a lot of positive reviews and as for what's being said on twitter, most of the time all I see are positive posts from those who've seen the movie



Negative buzz from the press because of the flop. There are countless articles around the whole world talking about it and this is negative buzz for the film  Reviews are good, not brilliant as some insist. It has a 7.5 average on RT and an 81 (inflated) on MC. 

And about audience's reception, I'm not so sure. On RT it has a 3.9/5 and on Cinemascore is has an A-. On the other hand, MC holds a poor 6.3/10. So it seems we have an average/positive reception in here, not the glowing film that critics talked about in Telluride. I don't like reading tweets, for obvious reasons. Even Equals had amazing tweets after its screening at Venice.


----------



## bhb2014

Macbeth gifs.

















Source


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> Negative buzz from the press because of the flop. There are countless articles around the whole world talking about it and this is negative buzz for the film  Reviews are good, not brilliant as some insist. It has a 7.5 average on RT and an 81 (inflated) on MC.
> 
> And about audience's reception, I'm not so sure. On RT it has a 3.9/5 and on Cinemascore is has an A-. On the other hand, MC holds a poor 6.3/10. So it seems we have an average/positive reception in here, not the glowing film that critics talked about in Telluride.* I don't like reading tweets, for obvious reasons.* Even Equals had amazing tweets after its screening at Venice.



Then why did you keep posting so many Macbeth tweets?


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Then why did you keep posting so many Macbeth tweets?



I was when it was released, same with Jobs as you can see in my previous posts. And then I stopped, with BOTH


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> Those interviews are awesome. Love the Esquire and the two Vogue ones.
> 
> This one isn't an interview, but the writer talks about his man crush on Michael.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/11957564/My-Michael-Fassbender-man-crush-is-not-sexual.-Honest..html


Thanks! I remember other male journalists mentioning their man crush..



Reborn said:


> Not sure if this article has been posted already
> Really good article and overview  of the opinions presented by those who really knew Steve Jobs and differing opinion of those who made the film
> http://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/a...der-rogan-box-office-uk-release-date-3584183/



Thanks.  I was reading  some comments on  Apple and Mac forums and I found this one very nice,considering how many Apple fans were not happy with the harsh portrayal:


> . @ReelVixen: I am so blown away by @SteveJobsFilm. Half way through it I was bummed that it was going to be over soon. Fassbender was spectacular #178 Yes, the theater was largely empty, the movie came out way too late, the R rating was unnecessary, and Fassbender doesn't look like Jobs.  And none of this mattered to me. This movie definitely captured Jobs' character. I'm 51 and have read about him through all of the magazine articles, books, and documentaries over the last 20 to 30 years to say I have a good enough background to spot the inaccuracies. The theatrical device of using backstage interactions that obviously never happened still tells the story beautifully and makes the movie go quicker than I wanted it to (and yet some called it a snoozefest. Did we see the same movie? To each his own!). The one complaint I agree with is that they could have titled it differently, like they did with the Social Network, to help underscore that this is a drama not a documentary. Regardless, Fassbender made me feel like I was watching Jobs in spite of the difference in appearance, which I forgot about half way through the film. The way he captured both the harsh and tender sides of the Jobs could not have been done better. Awesome, awesome movie.





Reborn said:


> Not just some random person it's Tracey Cox the sex guru



@winningworlds: @TraceyCox I heard the same from my hairdresser.... who's in R.P. Road, same as yours? 
@TraceyCox: No. He's not in R.P. Road. Is this some cruel trick hairdressers play on all their clients?! Ha x
 I don't know if it's true

Cast roundtable discussion:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tY1MdYlnnvQ

https://instagram.com/p/9Yt2UeRD18/





German message at end of the interview:
https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/659314664388612097


----------



## gingerglory

Glad that Singer fully supported him before and after the wide release of Steve Jobs.

And,



> Some had speculated that the high-tech community would reject Steve Jobs after some of those close to Jobs criticized how he is portrayed. As it turns out, the movie's fourth-top grossing theater was the Cinemark Century Cinema 16 in Mountain View, Calif., less than 10 miles away from Apple headquarters. It also drew big crowds at theaters in nearby Redwood City and in downtown San Francisco.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> Jobs is a flop and it has a lot of negative buzz because of that but I think it's safe to get nods. Winning will be hard though. Some people compare it to Birdman and The Hurt Locker but they have to remember that Universal is behind Jobs, it's in 2500 theaters and the studio has spent 35-40M only with promotion. Tough.
> 
> But don't worry, Universal still has a lot of money and they will keep the hard campaign. Maybe they can win editing or something



Is that $35-40M figure from somewhere? I do think they've spent something in that region, but I was just wondering if there's a source. As far as Universal goes, so far I haven't seen anything from them that I would characterize as a "hard campaign". But now that noms and wins are going to be crucial to capture an audience that hasn't shown up so far, maybe they'll bring it. Or maybe they'll just cut their losses and let it play out organically. 

They've got a stake in making Fassbender happen, though, with The Snowman coming up and all...so maybe they'll concentrate their energies there.  I guess it depends on how Leo looks and whether they think it'll be worth their time/money or not.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> Thanks.  I was reading  some comments on  Apple and Mac forums and I found this one very nice,considering how many Apple fans were not happy with the harsh portrayal:
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Nice comment. I agree that titling it something other than "Steve Jobs" would've gone a long way towards separating it from Jobs (2013) and from giving the impression that it was going to be a straight up biopic. But it is what it is.
> 
> This weekend's results should be interesting. They're supposed to be holding on to their theater count, but I'm wondering if they're pulling it from a lot of markets in flyover country and adding theaters in the areas that showed strength last weekend. If they do that, it should help PTA, at least.
> 
> And then there's the UK in 2 weeks, which I'm actually somewhat hopeful about.


----------



## SusanBeach

ScorpionDoom said:


> Those interviews are awesome. Love the Esquire and the two Vogue ones.
> 
> This one isn't an interview, but the writer talks about his man crush on Michael.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/11957564/My-Michael-Fassbender-man-crush-is-not-sexual.-Honest..html



 Thank you, loved Reading about man crush


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Morgane said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the UK in 2 weeks, which I'm actually somewhat hopeful about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have a feeling that Steve Jobs will perform better here in the UK; Danny Boyle and Kate Winslet are both fast approaching "national treasure" status here and Michael is very highly regarded too [emoji3] The Graham Norton Show has high ratings here and Michael and Kate appearing on it next week should help immensely to raise the film's profile.
> 
> I'll make sure to convince everyone I know to go and see it! [emoji6]
Click to expand...


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> Is that $35-40M figure from somewhere? I do think they've spent something in that region, but I was just wondering if there's a source. As far as Universal goes, so far I haven't seen anything from them that I would characterize as a "hard campaign". But now that noms and wins are going to be crucial to capture an audience that hasn't shown up so far, maybe they'll bring it. Or maybe they'll just cut their losses and let it play out organically.
> 
> They've got a stake in making Fassbender happen, though, with The Snowman coming up and all...so maybe they'll concentrate their energies there.  I guess it depends on how Leo looks and whether they think it'll be worth their time/money or not.



Oh, sorry for not posting a link. Basically all websites that talk about the flop mention how much Universal has spent, so far, with promotion. A few days before the limited release Deadline reported that the studio has spent 14,5M ONLY with TV ads. Last weekend, they mentioned a 35-40M amount.

http://deadline.com/2015/10/the-las...on-jem-and-the-hologram-box-office-1201592008

But Variety and other articles mention the film cost 30M and spent at least as much to market.

http://variety.com/2015/film/box-office/steve-jobs-flops-1201626243

One of the reasons many say this is a bomb is the fact that Universal is giving it a hard campaign, spending a lot with marketing (in LA and NY the amount of advertising is HUGE) and the film is fully Oscar-bait, with a stellar cast and crew. So when we have a movie like that grossing 7.1M on the first weekend, having basically the same PTA of Jobs (2013), that's a quite big disappointment.

Critics and producers love Michael, he's fine. Maybe he's not a draw or popular among the general audience but with films like Snowman and especially AC he might get there and officially become an A-list actor  About awards season, he can easily win a few critics awards and the Globes but the rest I don't know. Even if Leo fails, which it seems hard, someone else will win IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

Well, after Singer did that ridiculous and PR post to promote Weinstein couple ("shootout to AV" was embarrassing ) and their films from nowhere, Xavier Dolan made a really nice post about Kate. But Bryan is a mess person anyway, nobody will care about Harvey's Brangelina anyway.



> If you're a Kate Winslet fan, go see Steve Jobs. If you aren't a Kate Winslet fan, **** you.



https://twitter.com/XDolan/status/659549102452187136

He could make a comment about Michael too, it would help him a lot


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> Oh, sorry for not posting a link. Basically all websites that talk about the flop mention how much Universal has spent, so far, with promotion. A few days before the limited release Deadline reported that the studio has spent 14,5M ONLY with TV ads. Last weekend, they mentioned a 35-40M amount.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/10/the-las...on-jem-and-the-hologram-box-office-1201592008
> 
> But Variety and other articles mention the film cost 30M and spent at least as much to market.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/box-office/steve-jobs-flops-1201626243
> 
> One of the reasons many say this is a bomb is the fact that Universal is giving it a hard campaign, spending a lot with marketing (in LA and NY the amount of advertising is HUGE) and the film is fully Oscar-bait, with a stellar cast and crew. So when we have a movie like that grossing 7.1M on the first weekend, having basically the same PTA of Jobs (2013), that's a quite big disappointment.



So Deadline is the source of the 35M-40M figure, then. Thanks. 

As for why it's considered a bomb, I think we're all clear on those reasons.


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> So Deadline is the source of the 35M-40M figure, then. Thanks.
> 
> As for why it's considered a bomb, I think we're all clear on those reasons.



Yes. I thought you had seen this info because most of the articles that address the subject mention the budget and P&A. But it's always nice to post the source!

A bomb in domestic, maybe it will do better overseas, even though UK is the only place I think people might be interested in seeing it


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> Well, after Singer did that ridiculous and PR post to promote Weinstein couple ("shootout to AV" was embarrassing ) and their films from nowhere, Xavier Dolan made a really nice post about Kate. But Bryan is a mess person anyway, nobody will care about Harvey's Brangelina anyway.



I'm genuinely curious whether you actually believe that Weinstein had something to do with this particular Instagram post by Singer. What is Weinstein getting out of promoting this supposed PR couple? Neither of them are in the awards mix for Weinstein's titles, so why would he possibly care about promoting them? Is he playing the long game and laying the groundwork for a firestorm promotional push for Tulip Fever? I just don't see it.


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> I'm genuinely curious whether you actually believe that Weinstein had something to do with this particular Instagram post by Singer. What is Weinstein getting out of promoting this supposed PR couple? Neither of them are in the awards mix for Weinstein's titles, so why would he possibly care about promoting them? Is he playing the long game and laying the groundwork for a firestorm promotional push for Tulip Fever? I just don't see it.



I've already explained to you why I think they're a PR couple and how Weinstein is involved. You can PM if you want to and I'll do it again 

About Singer, sorry but it's no coincidence to see him posting an old pic from July, mentioning Steve Jobs and Ex Machina as the best films of 2015 and mentioning her name out of nowhere too. This was planned and posted for a reason: give buzz to a flop starred by his beloved Magneto and help his wanna be famous PR girlfriend at the same time. He did that to promote Weinstein's Brangelina (it apparently didn't work out because all comments were about Michael or X-Men).


----------



## ScorpionDoom

bhb2014 said:


> I've already explained to you why I think they're a PR couple and how Weinstein is involved. You can PM if you want to and I'll do it again
> 
> About Singer, sorry but it's no coincidence to see him posting an old pic from July, mentioning Steve Jobs and Ex Machina as the best films of 2015 and mentioning her name out of nowhere too. This was planned and posted for a reason: give buzz to a flop starred by his beloved Magneto and help his wanna be famous PR girlfriend at the same time. He did that to promote Weinstein's Brangelina (it apparently didn't work out because all comments were about Michael or X-Men).



Goodness, no, I have no desire to PM you about this. Your reply has satisfied my curiosity just fine - you genuinely do believe that Singer made the Instagram post to promote "Weinstein's Brangelina". Cool. 

On a completely different note...sooooo looking forward to Graham Norton.


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> Goodness, no, I have no desire to PM you about this. Your reply has satisfied my curiosity just fine - you genuinely do believe that Singer made the Instagram post to promote "Weinstein's Brangelina". Cool.
> 
> On a completely different not...sooooo looking forward to Graham Norton.



hahahahaha it's just my opinion anyway, that many share and many disagree with. Only they know what's the truth 

Me too! I wonder if Michael will be able to attend AFI because Macbeth screens on the 6th at night. Maybe they'll tape GN earlier on the week? 

http://afifest.afi.com/2015/sections/T3691


----------



## gingerglory

The PR excuse is threw out there not only every time he's seen with her but also every time even her name appears next to him. Basically, she can't show up in the same context with him, otherwise it's PR and everybody, I mean EVERYBODY who mentions her is helping this PR. On the other hand, if she never shows up with him or there is no name mentioned in his interview or report, then Michael must not acknowledge her and they must STILL a PR/fake couple. The stretch.

As if Oscar Issac doesn't exist in that picture and as if the praise for his and Alicia's performance in Ex Machina isn't allowed. 

Singer is supporting Michael before and after the wide release of Jobs, in the meantime, promoting his own film, XMA with two of its stars in it, whose trailer is about to come out soon. And the result are showed. People are talking about Michael and people are asking for the trailer.


----------



## bhb2014

Great, you have your arguments, I have mine. We've already discussed this in here a million times. Conclusion? Only THEM know what's going on. 

But I can assure you that many things these people do on social networks are planned (and on magazines, interviews, etc). Just like that French guy that told some Michael's fan that their pic at PFW was planned. Not everything is natural, you should know about that. This is Hollywood. And Hollywood during awards season


----------



## BagBerry13

ScorpionDoom said:


> Goodness, no, I have no desire to PM you about this. Your reply has satisfied my curiosity just fine - you genuinely do believe that Singer made the Instagram post to promote "Weinstein's Brangelina". Cool.
> 
> *On a completely different note...sooooo looking forward to Graham Norton.*



Is he still on? I've seen the announced guests and he wasn't on there. It's Bradley Cooper, Sienna Miller, Cindy Crawford, the annoying kid from Canada.


----------



## skyblue123

I'm sorry, but is it really necessary to go through this every time the word PR is uttered here? By now everyone must know that there are people who don't enjoy this particular coupling but are still huge fans of Michael's. Even though their posts here get fewer and fewer because you never know when your opinion will be met by ridicule. I know I only lurk and don't contribute anything so maybe my opinion on this particular thing isn't really worth that much but can't we just let it go...? It's not like his career depends on anything said here and I doubt he'll come here looking and get his feelings hurt. Just my two cents, fwiw.


----------



## bhb2014

Huge story about Jobs on Empire Magazine. I'll just post the written part 

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com


----------



## gingerglory

BagBerry13 said:


> Is he still on? I've seen the announced guests and he wasn't on there. It's Bradley Cooper, Sienna Miller, Cindy Crawford, the annoying kid from Canada.



Yes, he's still on according to this http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006xnzc/broadcasts/upcoming

He will be on on Nov. 6


----------



## BagBerry13

gingerglory said:


> Yes, he's still on according to this http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006xnzc/broadcasts/upcoming
> 
> He will be on on Nov. 6



Oh, I thought he's gonna be on tomorrow.


----------



## mollie12

Even his costume designers don't hem his pants correctly.


----------



## bhb2014

First time I see Michael out of predictions lists. Probably because of Jobs' flop.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/aw...predictions/oscars/2015/academy-awards-101615

On the other hand, many names on this list are a bit weird for me so I won't take this very seriously.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Just like that French guy that told some Michael's fan that their pic at PFW was planned.


Their pic was "planned" by the guy himself because he's a celebrity hunter and he was cleary there to take pics with celebrities.. By the way Michael took  pics with other people too.



gingerglory said:


> The PR excuse is threw out there not only every time he's seen with her but also every time even her name appears next to him. Basically, she can't show up in the same context with him, otherwise it's PR and everybody, I mean EVERYBODY who mentions her is helping this PR. On the other hand, if she never shows up with him or there is no name mentioned in his interview or report, then Michael must not acknowledge her and they must STILL a PR/fake couple. The stretch.
> 
> *As if Oscar Issac doesn't exist in that picture and as if the praise for his and Alicia's performance in Ex Machina isn't allowed. *
> 
> Singer is supporting Michael before and after the wide release of Jobs, in the meantime, promoting his own film, XMA with two of its stars in it, whose trailer is about to come out soon. And the result are showed. People are talking about Michael and people are asking for the trailer.


Not only that,Singer mentioned other people working on Steve Jobs and he obviously knows her since she was with them at Comic-Con and she visited the set.. Details..


Ncholas Hoult on Michael:


> And even though the actor is a star in X-Men, he feels that some superhero movies don't try hard enough.
> 
> 'At times Ill see superhero movies and admittedly be frustrated by them,' Nicholas says. 'It does feel like some are just packaging and theyre not trying hard enough because they know its a bankable formula.
> 
> 'But I love the X-Men films because they have a heart to them and you have actors like Michael Fassbender who bring so much to the characters. The superheroes in that world arent smug. You dont want to watch someone who you know is going to win from the start just being awesome for two hours.'




Patti Smith shoot some scenes for the Malick movie:



> Interview magazine set up St. Vincent to chat with Rooney Mara, and the actress revealed that the legendary Patti Smith shot a few days on the Malick movie. She shot, like, three days. I dont know if shell end up in the cut, but her first day, she knocked on my trailer doorI hadnt met her yetand she introduced herself, because she was a huge fan of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo. I was like [screams]. We had scenes together where shes showing me stuff on the guitar, and then she does a show in Austin, she said. They really wanted me to go out on stage and play with her, which I refused to do. But she put a chair on stage for me to sit and played a song to me. It was amazing. She was playing herself but giving my character all this advice. And it was actually really good advice, all about relationships.
> Shes playing herself. My character idolized her, Mara added.
> Again, whether or not Smith actually appears in the finished movie is up to Malick during editing, but certainly, he has a lot of footage, actors, and music to work with on this one (including St. Vincent herself, who also shot a scene for the movie). Maybe well see Weightless in 2016? Your guess is as good as ours.


----------



## BadAzzBish

bhb2014 said:


> First time I see Michael out of predictions lists. Probably because of Jobs' flop.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/aw...predictions/oscars/2015/academy-awards-101615
> 
> On the other hand, many names on this list are a bit weird for me so I won't take this very seriously.



Wow...so many surprises here - Straight outta Compton for Best Picture with F. Gary Gray for Best Director!? JLaw (again!) over Carey Mulligan for Best Actress! And no Fassy for Best Actor but look who is their #1 pick for Best Supporting Actress  - over Jennifer Jason Leigh and Joan Allen (who I heard is fantastic).


----------



## SusanBeach

gingerglory said:


> The PR excuse is threw out there not only every time he's seen with her but also every time even her name appears next to him. Basically, she can't show up in the same context with him, otherwise it's PR and everybody, I mean EVERYBODY who mentions her is helping this PR. On the other hand, if she never shows up with him or there is no name mentioned in his interview or report, then Michael must not acknowledge her and they must STILL a PR/fake couple. The stretch.
> 
> As if Oscar Issac doesn't exist in that picture and as if the praise for his and Alicia's performance in Ex Machina isn't allowed.
> 
> Singer is supporting Michael before and after the wide release of Jobs, in the meantime, promoting his own film, XMA with two of its stars in it, whose trailer is about to come out soon. And the result are showed. People are talking about Michael and people are asking for the trailer.



^^^ this!!!! &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## gingerglory

Michael struggling speaking German, adokable!

"Hallo Deutschland" https://instagram.com/p/9b3-IcLF6P/


----------



## BagBerry13

gingerglory said:


> Michael struggling speaking German, adokable!
> 
> "Hallo Deutschland" https://instagram.com/p/9b3-IcLF6P/



Hahahaha!!! Maybe he should try a German course again. Relatives is not "Relative" in German.


----------



## gingerglory

Could someone on the board who knows German tell me what exactly he says please? I'm German ignorant. Would like to know what he said is right and what's incorrect.


----------



## BagBerry13

gingerglory said:


> Could someone on the board who knows German tell me what exactly he says please? I'm German ignorant. Would like to know what he said is right and what's incorrect.



He wanted to say "Greetings to my relatives especially Johannes and Tim. Hello Germany." But the word order was wrong and wrong use of vocabulary.
That's what always baffled me in _Inglorious Basterds_. How they found out he's not actually German is so stupid. Any German could've told by the way he speaks that he's not German, not by how he orders beer.


----------



## gingerglory

BagBerry13 said:


> He wanted to say "Greetings to my relatives especially Johannes and Tim. Hello Germany." But the word order was wrong and wrong use of vocabulary.
> That's what always baffled me in _Inglorious Basterds_. How they found out he's not actually German is so stupid. Any German could've told by the way he speaks that he's not German, not by how he orders beer.



lol, thank you! I original thought that although his German is not good, the script must be grammatically correct in German. All he needed to do was to focus on the pronunciation, especially in that particular German accent, besides he said he also worked with a dialect coach, so I thought it would have been not that off. Anyway, to me, there is no difference cause I don't understand German at all.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> The PR excuse is threw out there not only every time he's seen with her but also every time even her name appears next to him. Basically, she can't show up in the same context with him, otherwise it's PR and everybody, I mean EVERYBODY who mentions her is helping this PR. On the other hand, if she never shows up with him or there is no name mentioned in his interview or report, then Michael must not acknowledge her and they must STILL a PR/fake couple. The stretch.
> 
> As if Oscar Issac doesn't exist in that picture and as if the praise for his and Alicia's performance in Ex Machina isn't allowed.
> 
> Singer is supporting Michael before and after the wide release of Jobs, in the meantime, promoting his own film, XMA with two of its stars in it, whose trailer is about to come out soon. And the result are showed. People are talking about Michael and people are asking for the trailer.




Exactly! Well put [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> He wanted to say "Greetings to my relatives especially Johannes and Tim. Hello Germany." But the word order was wrong and wrong use of vocabulary.
> 
> That's what always baffled me in _Inglorious Basterds_. How they found out he's not actually German is so stupid. Any German could've told by the way he speaks that he's not German, not by how he orders beer.




Haha, there's no way he's remotely fluent in German, it's fair to say the only language he speaks fluently is English.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Singer is supporting Michael before and after the wide release of Jobs, in the meantime, promoting his own film, XMA with two of its stars in it, whose trailer is about to come out soon. And the result are showed. People are talking about Michael and people are asking for the trailer.



 Yeah, his nugget about how Michael made him cry with his acting was well-timed too. Looking forward to the Apocalypse trailer. I wonder when it's coming out?


----------



## Morgane

http://deadline.com/2015/10/neill-blomkamp-aliens-sequel-set-aside-for-prometheus-2-1201598007/


> A change of vision on Scott&#8217;s part might have had something to do with putting Blomkamp&#8217;s film on hold. As initially conceived Prometheus 2 would have followed the further adventures of Noomi Rapace&#8217;s Elizabeth Shaw as she seeks to uncover more about the events of Prometheus. However, Scott eventually set those plans aside, revealing in a recent interview that Prometheus 2 is going to be more of a proper prequel to Aliens, saying in an interview &#8220;it&#8217;s going to be Alien: Paradise Lost&#8220;. That concept is a bit closer to where Blomkamp wanted to go. More information about the future direction of the franchise will presumably come later.
> 
> Either way, Bloomkamp&#8217;s Alien movie appears for all intents and purposes comatose for now, while Prometheus 2 is slated to go into production in early 2016.


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yeah, his nugget about how Michael made him cry with his acting was well-timed too. Looking forward to the Apocalypse trailer. I wonder when it's coming out?



Last I heard, it will be attached with Spectre, but not sure how correct it is.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> http://deadline.com/2015/10/neill-blomkamp-aliens-sequel-set-aside-for-prometheus-2-1201598007/



I was listening the Empire podcast with Ridley special the another day, Ridley mentioned that Michael is available at the end of Feb and Ridley wants to start on March. It was podcasted on Oct.1, so not sure if the starting date has been changed since then because there is the Snowman now.

Ridley was asked about David's head 





> Lots of people are fascinating about if David can get a new body. At the moment, he's a disembodied head



Ridley answered, "It's gonna be better than that and you have to wait. It's really great. A really nice big idea. The work is fantastic."


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Their pic was "planned" by the guy himself because he's a celebrity hunter and he was cleary there to take pics with celebrities.. By the way Michael took  pics with other people too.
> 
> 
> Not only that,Singer mentioned other people working on Steve Jobs and he obviously knows her since she was with them at Comic-Con and she visited the set.. Details..
> 
> 
> Ncholas Hoult on Michael:
> 
> 
> 
> Patti Smith shoot some scenes for the Malick movie:



Believe in what you wanna believe  The guy hunts celebs and hunted Michael and Michael knew exactly who he was. Planned, Michael is smarter than youthink he is. He even confirmed he and AV were together for real (in a very PR way, not a way that an ordinary person would do), after they spread that lie all over the press LOL 

And Singer...well...AV didn't seem to be friends with ANY of the X-Men cast at Comic-Con, no pics or articles talking about it. We had her saying she danced with Isaac for 3 hours when he barely stayed an hour at the party as already stated in an article  And people would have mentioned it, sorry. Again, if you wanna believe that Singer, Michael's beloved and troubled director, posted that pic from July to promote Steve Jobs, Ex Machina and AV because he's just nice...ok then. Awards season baby: Jobs flopped, Michael is seen as a box office poison and nobody cares about AV. Still. Planned.



BadAzzBish said:


> Wow...so many surprises here - Straight outta Compton for Best Picture with F. Gary Gray for Best Director!? JLaw (again!) over Carey Mulligan for Best Actress! And no Fassy for Best Actor but look who is their #1 pick for Best Supporting Actress  - over Jennifer Jason Leigh and Joan Allen (who I heard is fantastic).



Yeah, like I said, some names are very surprising so I won't take this seriously. Michael is still on the top 5, unless someone else's film becomes bigger and he eventually loses his spot because Jobs was a bomb in US.


----------



## bhb2014

Alien sequel will only start production AFTER P2 is released. SO we can expect Blomkamp to start working on that for real in 2017 at least. I wonder when Scott will start Paradise Lost...maybe right after Michael wrapsThe Snowman? Or after Comic-Con?

http://deadline.com/2015/10/neill-blomkamp-aliens-sequel-set-aside-for-prometheus-2-1201598007



> alien is kinda holding/ pending prometheus 2. So I shall be working on other things... as much as I love the xeno- and Lt ripley


----------



## gingerglory

Photos by Todd Plitt for USA Today. Taken when Michael was in NY on Oct.4


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Their pic was "planned" by the guy himself because he's a celebrity hunter and he was cleary there to take pics with celebrities.. By the way Michael took  pics with other people too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that,Singer mentioned other people working on Steve Jobs and he obviously knows her since she was with them at Comic-Con and she visited the set.. Details..
> 
> 
> 
> :




Yes, common sense and logic [emoji3]! How disheartening it must be to search for PR explanations everywhere and put faith in them, especially when it's so obvious there is no PR at work. How many people are supposedly being paid/blackmailed by Weinstein now according to the theories? The list grows ever longer, from film directors to journalists, autograph hunters to travellers at airports, wedding guests to random observers -  all in Harvey's pocket - and i still can't see why...??


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Photos by Todd Plitt for USA Today. Taken when Michael was in NY on Oct.4




Beautiful pics, Michael looks fantastic! Thanks for posting [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

Wow, Michael AGED a lot, he looks 45 in these pics. But he still looks handsome  I hope that while he's in Ireland now he finds some time to be with his family and friends.

BOM predicts Jobs to gross 5,3M this weekend. It would be great to the film if it had a low drop.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4117&p=.htm



> When it comes to holdovers from last weekend, expect a steep drop for The Last Witch Hunter, around a 56% decline and a second weekend of $4.7 million. As for Universal's Steve Jobs, which did well in limited release but stalled when it went wide last weekend, I'm expecting a much stronger hold and a 25% drop for a $5.3 million weekend*.


----------



## bhb2014

> Hollywood observers expect Universal to reposition its marketing strategy to shake-off the "flop" label. Still, O'Neil said the film could have used a catchier title. "Just calling the movie 'Steve Jobs' makes the average movie-goer think, been there, done that. We know that story."



I agree that the title was bad. I mean, Social Network was much better than "Facebook" so I guess Sorkin could have called Steve Jobs something else. One of the issues besides the lack of interest in the main character and not so glowing reviews like TSN got in 2010.

http://www.gdnonline.com/Details/30185/Steve-Jobs-box-office-stumble-may-hurt-Oscar-chances


----------



## gingerglory

> Just a few days ago it looked like Michael Fassbender ("Steve Jobs") was a lock to win Best Actor.  But this is turning into a much tighter contest according to our 21 Oscar experts drawn from major media such as Yahoo, Variety, and USA Today. Leonardo DiCaprio has rallied and now has the votes of six experts compared to 10 for Fassbender. That gives this star of Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu's upcoming revisionist Western "The Revenant"  odds of 4/1 to finally take home an Oscar after four losses. Fassbender, who plays Apple's patron saint in Danny Boyle's crackling biopic, still enjoys leading odds of 5/2.
> 
> In Fassbender's corner are: Thelma Adams (Gold Derby), Edward Douglas (Coming Soon), Tim Gray (Variety), Matthew Jacobs (Huffington Post), Jack Mathews (Gold Derby) Tom O'Neil (Gold Derby), Christopher Rosen (Entertainment Weekly), Keith Simanton (IMDB), Anne Thompson (Thompson on Hollywood) and Peter Travers (Rolling Stone).



http://www.goldderby.com/news/10738...el-fassbender-steve-jobs-oscars-13579086.html



> Right now, Michael Fassbender leads the competition in the Best Actor category as the title character in "Steve Jobs." The German-Irish actor owns the best odds to win (13/5), according to the latest predix by our professional Oscar mavens. He has the backing of 10 of these 22 experts who cover this beat year-round for major media including Variety, USA Today and Huffington Post. The biggest glitch the past Oscar nominee (Best Supporting Actor for "12 Years a Slave") faces is Jobs fatigue. The movie got rapturous reviews, hinged on the testosterone-driven triumvirate of Fassbender's performance, Aaron Sorkin's screenplay and Danny Boyle's direction. But it disappointed at the box office when it went wide, earning $7.3 million.
> 
> After Ashton Kutscher 2013 "Jobs" drama and Alex Gibney's 2015 documentary "Steve Jobs: The Man in the Machine," the general audience may have had whatever interest they had in the brilliant but prickly Apple founder's life sated.
> 
> On the plus side, Oscar no longer only wants heroic role-models as Best Actor -- and that describes Fassbender's Jobs. In the last decade, the Oscars embraced hard-to-hug bullies like Matthew McConnaughey in "Dallas Buyers Club," outright anti-heroes like Daniel Day Lewis in "There Will Be Blood" and genocidal villains like Forest Whitaker's Idi Amin in "The Last King of Scotland."
> 
> Another strong plus for Fassbender: the role is based upon a real-life character like 7 out of the last 10 winners (8 if you admit that Day-Lewis is really portraying oil tycoon Edward Doheny instead of the fictionalized &#8220;Daniel Plainview&#8221; in &#8220;There Will Be Blood&#8221. That includes current rival Eddie Redmayne, who scored last year's Best Actor for portraying Steven Hawking in "The Theory of Everything," McConnaughey's Ron Woodroof, and Daniel Day-Lewis as "Lincoln."
> 
> But, beware: Fassbender has admitted publicly he's not going begging for a statuette. That could hurt him as much as the box office numbers. *A very passive campaigner, the actor appears for interviews and select events but has been MIA at most critical L. A. screenings.*
> 
> Fassbender despises doing certain promotional activities &#8211; so he simply doesn't.
> 
> He doesn't get the rules of the Oscar game &#8211; or if he does, he's not playing. In contrast, Fassbender's co-star Kate Winslet, not a natural campaigner herself, can work any room. She has come to understand her role on the tightrope of the campaign circus.



http://www.goldderby.com/news/10741...oscar-predictions-kate-winslet--13579086.html

Hopefully, hopefully, Michael could squeeze a couple of days for AFI when Macbeth is showed there so he can at least make an appearance in LA, however brief that could be, for both Macbeth and Steve Jobs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> http://www.goldderby.com/news/10738...el-fassbender-steve-jobs-oscars-13579086.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goldderby.com/news/10741...oscar-predictions-kate-winslet--13579086.html
> 
> Hopefully, hopefully, Michael could squeeze a couple of days for AFI when Macbeth is showed there so he can at least make an appearance in LA, however brief that could be, for both Macbeth and Steve Jobs.




When is the Macbeth screening at the AFI? Michael's in the middle of shooting AC and that combined with his lack of motivation for campaigning suggests he won't attend. If it's on a weekend he might make an effort maybe? Btw I agree with his stance, it shouldn't be necessary to "campaign" to receive an award - they should be given out for deserving performances without the need for it.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> When is the Macbeth screening at the AFI? Michael's in the middle of shooting AC and that combined with his lack of motivation for campaigning suggests he won't attend. If it's on a weekend he might make an effort maybe? Btw I agree with his stance, it shouldn't be necessary to "campaign" to receive an award - *they should be given out for deserving performances without the need for it.*



There are two screenings, on Nov. 6 and 11. I guess, if he attends, then it would be Nov. 6, which is next Friday. But, since he's scheduled for the GN show that day, unless they pre-record it, the chance of him showing up in LA is slim.

And I agree that all the "campaign" needed is on the screen. That should be enough. However, that's just the ideal world. In reality, sadly, there is the "game".  That been said, I have no problem with him not playing it. To me, he's the best actor whether he gets it or not. 

It's just kind of fun to observe this "game" and all these predictions from these experts and to see how things evolve in reality with all kinds of factors and influences. It's never only about acting and films themselves.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael isn't the BEST, there's no BEST  His performance is loved by most critics just like he was loved in many other films. It would help him if he campaigned harder (he IS campaigning but not hard like he did for Shame) and Jobs had a good box office. Since basically Kate is the only one interested in campaigning hard, as expected (besides helping him out, of course), Jobs has a 7.5 average and it's a bomb in domestic box office, chances of Michael winning are very low. 

He is playing the game but he doesn't depend on himself to win it as some say, like Golderby. He depends on his contenders, which are a lot (many other actors have praised performances like him, in even better reviewed films, and we haven't even seen Leo yet) and on the film's success. When it comes to awards season, a million factors influence winners.

But this talk "Oh, Michael is the best, he deserves to win but he won't because he doesn't campaign like crazy, that's unfair" is just a fan talk IMO. He's NOT the only amazing actor on the race. If he loses, it's life. As much as he wants to win like any other actor, he won't die if he loses. And being nominated or not will not hurt his career. He's pretty fine, I quote Jennifer Lawrence: "He has everything planned for him". I'm sure he'll win one day for another role.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> There are two screenings, on Nov. 6 and 11. I guess, if he attends, then it would be Nov. 6, which is next Friday. But, since he's scheduled for the GN show that day, unless they pre-record it, the chance of him showing up in LA is slim.
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree that all the "campaign" needed is on the screen. That should be enough. However, that's just the ideal world. In reality, sadly, there is the "game".  That been said, I have no problem with him not playing it. To me, he's the best actor whether he gets it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just kind of fun to observe this "game" and all these predictions from these experts and to see how things evolve in reality with all kinds of factors and influences. It's never only about acting and films themselves.




Graham Norton is always pre recorded, I think on Tuesdays and Thursdays, not sure which of those days next week, but it will be one of them.

I get exactly what you mean about observing the "game"! And I agree, IMO Michael is the best actor of his generation and wining awards has nothing to do with his talent or recognition. Winning an Oscar doesn't make the recipient  a better actor, just think of all those great actors who never won.....and some of the lesser ones who did! It's all taken much too seriously in some quarters, but fortunately Michael recognises "the game" for what it is and has it in perspective - nice to get nominated or win but no more than that [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

Some pics from Hunger's DVD.

http://doktormueller.tumblr.com


----------



## bhb2014

New interview for an Hungarian website, about Macbeth. I translated some things and he just talks about the film, challenges, praises to Justin and Marion and that he has received offers to do comedies but anything worth doing.

http://www.origo.hu/filmklub/blog/i...u-macbeth-marion-cotillard-justin-kurzel.html


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> when is the macbeth screening at the afi? Michael's in the middle of shooting ac and that combined with his lack of motivation for campaigning suggests he won't attend. If it's on a weekend he might make an effort maybe? Btw i agree with his stance, *it shouldn't be necessary to "campaign" to receive an award - they should be given out for deserving performances without the need for it.*



Say It Again For The People In The Back!!!!


----------



## Lou9

Oh, look whose back. Can't imagine why.



> But, beware: Fassbender has admitted publicly he's not going begging for a statuette. That could hurt him as much as the box office numbers. A very passive campaigner, the actor appears for interviews and select events but has been MIA at most critical L. A. screenings.
> 
> Fassbender despises doing certain promotional activities &#8211; so he simply doesn't.



At least he's consistent. At this point, I wouldn't be shocked if he was snubbed because of the box office and Universal not being very good at Oscar campaigning. Kate seems willing to try to drag him across the finish line, but I'm not sure how much good that will do him. But he knows the consequences of not playing the game.

I highly doubt Michael and Marion will be at AFI. I wonder if Harvey will even bother to have a small opening night in NYC in December. Will be curious how much (if any) marketing he gives it. There hasn't even been another trailer. I thought he would at least run the Macbeth trailer in front of week 1 and 2 of the platform release of Steve Jobs, but he didn't.


----------



## Lou9

If anyone has a subscription to The Times:
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/arts/film/article4599585.ece?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> Oh, look whose back. Can't imagine why.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he's consistent. At this point, I wouldn't be shocked if he was snubbed because of the box office and Universal not being very good at Oscar campaigning. Kate seems willing to try to drag him across the finish line, but I'm not sure how much good that will do him. But he knows the consequences of not playing the game.
> 
> I highly doubt Michael and Marion will be at AFI. I wonder if Harvey will even bother to have a small opening night in NYC in December. Will be curious how much (if any) marketing he gives it. There hasn't even been another trailer. I thought he would at least run the Macbeth trailer in front of week 1 and 2 of the platform release of Steve Jobs, but he didn't.




Yes, Michael does know the consequences of not playing the game - good for him! Shows he has principles and dignity, and despite what some believe , he's not particularly desperate to win awards. Tbh I'd rather he didn't get nominated or win than see him play the game. Where's the merit in winning if it is dependent on anything other than the performance?


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Say It Again For The People In The Back!!!!




Lol, I could say it a million times but the people at the back would never hear, their beliefs and values are completely at odds with mine!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Oh, look whose back. Can't imagine why.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he's consistent. At this point, I wouldn't be shocked if he was snubbed because of the box office and Universal not being very good at Oscar campaigning. Kate seems willing to try to drag him across the finish line, but I'm not sure how much good that will do him. But he knows the consequences of not playing the game.
> 
> I highly doubt Michael and Marion will be at AFI. I wonder if Harvey will even bother to have a small opening night in NYC in December. Will be curious how much (if any) marketing he gives it. There hasn't even been another trailer. I thought he would at least run the Macbeth trailer in front of week 1 and 2 of the platform release of Steve Jobs, but he didn't.



Look who's back too! 

I wouldn't be so sure about AFI. At least a small premiere Harvey will hold for Macbeth, like he did for The Immigrant in May 2014. He couldn't care less about that film and still did a short promotion for it. Harvey could definitely use the cast's attendance at AFI to do some promo for the film, it will be only a couple weeks away from the US release anyway.

Besides, the fist screening is next Friday, the cast could be over the weekend in US, before returning to London on Monday. Who knows?


----------



## gingerglory

The Evolution of: Michael Fassbender by theonewiththevows

His 2011 would always be my favorite. &#10084;


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> At least he's consistent. At this point, I wouldn't be shocked if he was snubbed because of the box office and Universal not being very good at Oscar campaigning. Kate seems willing to try to drag him across the finish line, but I'm not sure how much good that will do him. But he knows the consequences of not playing the game.



ITA. I wouldn't be surprised either if he was snubbed again this time, especially the unusual slash from major media outlets on the film. Yeah, he knows the consequences alright and apparently doesn't care that much.



> I highly doubt Michael and Marion will be at AFI. I wonder if Harvey will even bother to have a small opening night in NYC in December. Will be curious how much (if any) marketing he gives it. There hasn't even been another trailer. I thought he would at least run the Macbeth trailer in front of week 1 and 2 of the platform release of Steve Jobs, but he didn't.



Yeah, as for AFI, that was just my wishful talking. I know the chance of him showing up is very slim. I just miss his lovely face. If he couldn't go there, that's ok. I will see him on GN show.

EW holiday issue includes Macbeth on their holiday movie preview list. Other than that, I don't see any mention on American media. There is zero marketing. Interesting enough, as Michael wishes, all my academic friends are very interested in checking it out once they heard there is a new adaptation of Macbeth coming out. The thing is they have to know there is one! My friend's professor mentioned it in the class and my friend mentioned it in her other class. People like what? never heard of it and when they checked the trailer, they were blown away. It's really a shame it gets buried. When I sat in the theater watching all those award season movies trailers attached with Steve Jobs, I was terribly aware of the absence of Macbeth trailer.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> The Evolution of: Michael Fassbender by theonewiththevows
> 
> His 2011 would always be my favorite. &#10084;



Oh my, what event was that 2011 one at? &#128563;&#128525; I need to see that in HQ!


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Oh my, what event was that 2011 one at? &#128563;&#128525; I need to see that in HQ!



It's from NYFF, Shame premiere. His eyes are just piercing &#10084;


----------



## bhb2014

For me 2012/2013 were his best years. I mean...Prometheus and 12YAS premieres


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> I was listening the Empire podcast with Ridley special the another day, Ridley mentioned that Michael is available at the end of Feb and Ridley wants to start on March. It was podcasted on Oct.1, *so not sure if the starting date has been changed since then because there is the Snowman now.
> *
> Ridley was asked about David's head
> 
> Ridley answered, "It's gonna be better than that and you have to wait. It's really great. A really nice big idea. The work is fantastic."


It's possible.
I hope Ridley is right... 



pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, Michael does know the consequences of not playing the game - good for him! Shows he has principles and dignity, and despite what some believe , he's not particularly desperate to win awards. *Tbh I'd rather he didn't get nominated or win than see him play the game*. Where's the merit in winning if it is dependent on anything other than the performance?


Yes,I hate when actors become overexposed.

I don't think  his nomination is in trouble,and it's a positive thing that Steve Jobs doesn't have a december release.. If it recovers,it still has the possibility to erase the recent backlash.
I'd be surprised if Weinstein dosen't try to get at least two nominations for Arkapaw and Durran.

http://gotham-magazine.com/why-kate-winslet-wants-more-roles-like-joanna-hoffman-in-steve-jobs


> Winslet is extremely proud of her work on Steve Jobs, and rightly so. She worked hardthey all didrehearsing each act for five days before filming it (rarely for film, in exact chronological order) and learning pages and pages of complex technical dialogue. The hours and the hard work were punishing, she recalls. But we were all very much in it together. We felt so united, like a theater troupe, really. It is to Michael Fassbender that Winsletwho longs for a day when it will be logistically possible to act on stage, but fears it wont be while her children are young enough to need her at home every nightlargely credits this sense of unity. He doesnt have an ego at all, and he really is the most professional actor I think Ive ever worked with, she says. I tell you, that boy, he just got on with it.
> 
> There is no doubt in Winslets mind that the on-screen kinship between Fassbenders Steve Jobs and her Joanna Hoffman was facilitated by an offscreen understanding. In a funny kind of way, Michael and I are cut from the same cloth. We have the same sensibility, fairly similar upbringings stumbling into acting quite young, learning on the jobso we really just understood each otherjust like I think Steve and Joanna didwhich was very, very fortunate. And while she and Fassbender have a lot in common now, the odds are highalthough Winslet wont admit as muchthat when awards season is said and done, they will have other experienceslike acceptance speeches and shiny gold statuettesto share as well.


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs grossed below 900K on Friday. Predicted to make 2.6M on the weekend. Not good. Kutcher's Jobs did better.



> 10). Steve Jobs (UNI), 2,493 theaters (0) / $884K Fri. / 3-day cume: $2.6M / Total cume: $14.6M / Wk 4



http://deadline.com/2015/10/box-off...-scouts-guide-to-zombie-apocalypse-1201598588


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> It's possible.
> I hope Ridley is right...
> 
> 
> Yes,I hate when actors become overexposed.
> 
> I don't think  his nomination is in trouble,and it's a positive thing that Steve Jobs doesn't have a december release.. If it recovers,it still has the possibility to erase the recent backlash.
> I'd be surprised if Weinstein dosen't try to get at least two nominations for Arkapaw and Durran.
> 
> http://gotham-magazine.com/why-kate-winslet-wants-more-roles-like-joanna-hoffman-in-steve-jobs



I'm hoping they can bring it back to theaters at the right time (because theater count will inevitably dwindle rapidly now) to give it another go before the award season comes and goes. Impressive (not just good) numbers from the UK would also help to turn around the floppage perception. I was pretty torn up about this last weekend, but now I'm just happy with the knowledge that he gave an incredible performance. It's agony that I haven't seen it yet, though! January seems such a long way away 



gingerglory said:


> It's from NYFF, Shame premiere. His eyes are just piercing &#10084;



Wow, the light grey suit really brings out his gingerness. I love this look on him.


----------



## mollie12

Lou9 said:


> If anyone has a subscription to The Times:
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/arts/film/article4599585.ece?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



Hint to our UK posters:  this would be more appreciated than that scan from the same paper about his sex appeal/whatever the hell that piece was.


----------



## Lou9

Went to see Steve Jobs again. (I had a valid excuse - a friend expressed independent interest. Plus... 2 hours straight of Michael acting.) Still incredibly impressed by his performance, as well as so many of his costars. Nice turn out in the theater (expected it to be empty, to tell the truth, as I was watching in a suburban multiplex in the middle of a Sunday afternoon).


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Went to see Steve Jobs again. (I had a valid excuse - a friend expressed independent interest. Plus... 2 hours straight of Michael acting.) Still incredibly impressed by his performance, as well as so many of his costars. Nice turn out in the theater (expected it to be empty, to tell the truth, as I was watching in a suburban multiplex in the middle of a Sunday afternoon).



Good for you, Lou  I'm gonna go watch it again next week. One of my friends wants to see it but too busy these two weeks but she's free next week so we're gonna go together. Hopefully Universal could hang on for a little while longer since 007 is coming.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Hint to our UK posters:  this would be more appreciated than that scan from the same paper about his sex appeal/whatever the hell that piece was.




Haha, UK poster responding. I actually have it but think you'll be disappointed; there's nothing new in it all, his "interviews" have become a tad repetitive, read one, you've read them all! But if you want I'll post it for you..


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Went to see Steve Jobs again. (I had a valid excuse - a friend expressed independent interest. Plus... 2 hours straight of Michael acting.) Still incredibly impressed by his performance, as well as so many of his costars. Nice turn out in the theater (expected it to be empty, to tell the truth, as I was watching in a suburban multiplex in the middle of a Sunday afternoon).



It's not because the film is a bomb that all theaters will be empty. Depending on the venue it can be crowded. And you went on a Sunday afternoon, at least where I live many people go watch films at this time, especially adults.


----------



## Ms Kiah

These are terrible numbers for Steve Jobs. I'm not sure why anyone thought this was going to be a blockbuster. Too many people were expecting this to be Michael's breakout box office success and that was foolish. I hope this is a wakeup call to Michael. He's talented and he should let his talent do the talking instead of what he's been doing lately.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> These are terrible numbers for Steve Jobs. I'm not sure why anyone thought this was going to be a blockbuster. Too many people were expecting this to be Michael's breakout box office success and that was foolish. I hope this is a wakeup call to Michael. He's talented and he should let his talent do the talking instead of what he's been doing lately.



I don't think anyone was expecting it to be a blockbuster. As articles have stated, Universal expected to gross 120M with this at least, after spending 30M with the budget and other 30M with P&A. That's not a blockbuster, they just wanted their investment back. Now they'll have to cope with a below 30M gross in domestic and hope that overseas is at least respectable.

Michael's chance to really breakout as a draw will be in AC. He's involved in this film since 2012 I think, he's been casting many people he admires, his company is producing...if this franchise works out, it will be great to him. He'll officially become an A-list star. Jobs bombing won't affect him, he has many roles coming up, he's admired in the industry, he's pretty fine


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, UK poster responding. I actually have it but think you'll be disappointed; there's nothing new in it all, his "interviews" have become a tad repetitive, read one, you've read them all! But if you want I'll post it for you..



Okay, I believe you!  Don't bother.


----------



## Lou9

Regardless of the box office, I think Steve Jobs certainly shows Michael's talent. And the reviews agree, even those that don't care for the film!


----------



## Ms Kiah

He usually always gets good reviews. That doesn't seem to be enough for him anymore.


----------



## FassbenderLover

If Steve Jobs had gotten bad reviews I'd consider it a flop, but the movie and Michael's performance got great reviews and that's good enough for me


----------



## gingerglory

Nobody is expecting it to be a blockbuster, except hoping it has a decent run, at least not like this number. It's Universal's miscalculation to treat it as a mainstream instead of an art house. They should keep it on the platform instead of going wide too soon.

What Michael is doing now is exactly what he's supposed to do, just let his talent do the talking. That is why he is just doing basic promotions. What he is doing lately is filming AC.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Didn't the company originally predict an 18 to 20 million opening when it went wide? It's a huge disappointment considering what they spent on it.

If you ask them if they prefer critical acclaim/no profit or no acclaim/huge profit what do you think they'd go with?


----------



## bhb2014

Michael gets good reviews all the time, Jobs is just another film he did that he got praise for. That's why I don't think anything will change for him with this bomb. It's not his fault, Jobs would bomb anyway, nobody cares about the guy. What will make a difference to him in terms of being a draw and a big star in Hollywood is AC.

And Jobs has a 7.5 average on RT, that's even lower than Macbeth. His performance is basically praised in all reviews, along with the cast, but the film itself isn't. Even positive reviews throw shade on Sorkin's script. Now that this flopped really bad, Universal will need a damn good strategy to give it buzz again.


----------



## bhb2014

Ms Kiah said:


> Didn't the company originally predict an 18 to 20 million opening when it went wide? It's a huge disappointment considering what they spent on it.
> 
> If you ask them if they prefer critical acclaim/no profit or no acclaim/huge profit what do you think they'd go with?



Studio predicted 19M on the weekend  But they did it because they thought that spending 30M on promotion and good reviews would be enough to make a lot of money. Universal just wrongly thought that Jobs was a wide release film, when it was an arthouse film, to a very specific audience. Having a stellar cast and crew and being Oscar bait don't make you another Social Network. Jobs is far from what that film was five years ago.

Tbh, on the second week, when it had a weak 25K PTA in only 60 theaters, I already expected it to flop on the wide release.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Nobody is expecting it to be a blockbuster, except hoping it has a decent run, at least not like this number. It's Universal's miscalculation to treat it as a mainstream instead of an art house. They should keep it on the platform instead of going wide too soon.
> 
> What Michael is doing now is exactly what he's supposed to do, just let his talent do the talking. That is why he is just doing basic promotions. What he is doing lately is filming AC.




I haven't had the pleasure of seeing it yet, doesn't open in the UK until 13th, but I'm hopeful it will generate more interest here due to the big name British connections, plus Michael and Kate plugging it in the Graham Norton show this week!

Yeah, Michael is doing exactly what he's always done and will continue to do - focus on delivering first class performances. He didn't take this role to become an A lister or to win an Oscar, these things are of no consequence to him. It was the script, the director and the challenge that made the project so appealing to him; and he'll continue to choose roles based on that criteria, of that I'm sure [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

Michael does films because he wants to but he knew that Steve Jobs was Oscar bait since the beginning and that doing it would give him chances to win the Oscar. He's not dumb, he wants this award like many others want to. He did his part, he campaigned a lot when he could, he will do more promotion in UK this week and then he'll just have to wait and see what happens. It is what it is.

He's not doing AC just because he loved the story. He expects it to gross hundreds of millions around the world and becomes a franchise. He'll earn more money, DMC will be bigger, he'll become more famous and get better roles because of this. Having hits in your career help you a lot.


----------



## gingerglory

I think it's unfortunate that the media are comparing TSN with Steve Jobs. Just because Sorkin wrote both and it's somewhat to do with tech, it doesn't mean they are comparable. TSN is more a story with actually plots while Steve Jobs is more a character study. There isn't traditional plots per se besides the characters talking about these things. TSN came out at the time people just started using Facebook. There was a novel sense of it. The story and the structure of the movie is much more mainstream. Steve Jobs, on the other hand, is suffering a fatigue topic, an unusual movie structure, and the misuse of biopic. Universal didn't do a good job on letting people differentiate the big difference between TSN and Steve Jobs, and they didn't do a good marketing job on informing public that this is not a traditional biopic. And they gave the movie a lazy and uninteresting name.

We will see how it performs in UK in two weeks and then other countries. Not sure whether it will be shown in China, where there are lots of Apple product fans. However, are they interested in a Steve Jobs character study ? Not sure. 

There is still time between now and Jan. for the film to recovery in terms of awards prospects. Universal needs to work its *** off and be smart about it. They've gained a huge profit in general this year and what they need now is to gain award prestige.


----------



## bhb2014

I agree. No comparison between TSN and Steve Jobs. As much as Jobs is Oscar-bait and has a stellar cast, it's far from being a mainstream movie like Fincher's. Different format, different script...it can have a more famous cast and a similar promotion but the project wasn't the same. 

I think people compare both films because Sorkin is the writer, the main role is a tech guy like Zuckerberg (Apple isn't Facebook but it's still a major company around the world) and the way first reviews came out and the whole buzz created for it made the press and many others believe it could have a similar path. Some box office websites were predicting it to gross over 90M in domestic because of that.

So when you have Danny Boyle directing an Aaron Sorkin's film, with a famous cast (Michael isn't a big star but he's an admired actor among critics), Universal releasing it, Telluride premiere and 30M on marketing...people expect it to at least have a decent gross. I think that even the most pessimist individuals on Earth didn't see this bomb coming. So yeah, Universal will have to build a pretty good strategy to keep the film alive during awards season and hope that overseas, especially UK, it's a hit.


----------



## Lou9

As I said before (and I promise I'll stop saying it), the probability that Michael is snubbed is getting pretty high. That article noted that he is not really campaigning outside of a couple of showings in NYC that Universal most likely required he attend (and he hasn't bothered to go to LA). There is no box office. Critics loved his performance, but were mixed on the film. And Universal is not good at the Oscar game.

And China? I don't see how a film like this translates (literally) to the Chinese market. 

I'm just hoping that, with the flops that came along this week, despite very marketable stars, there is a realization that Michael is not the reason the film failed at the box office.


----------



## bhb2014

Yes, I totally agree with you. Chances of him being snubbed, IF other contenders' films get rave reviews, good buzz and a nice box office, are high. We still have many events and releases to come but Caine, Smith, Leo, Hanks, Damon, Redmayne, Rohrig, Cranston are people to watch. And who knows who else will appear on the race? And Michael is campaigning but just the basic stuff, he's busy shooting AC in Europe. If others campaign harder, he'll be in serious trouble. At the end, only Kate will get an acting nod for the movie IMO.

Michael's performance is beloved by most critics, as he usually is in all films he does, but the film isn't a beloved one. Again, 7.5 isn't a brilliant average. And this box office result is already affecting it. The negative buzz around it is huge, I mean, when I type "Steve Jobs" on Google the first thing I read is "Steve jobs flops in US" or "Jobs is a bomb in domestic box office" or even "Steve Jobs might burn its Oscar chances with box office failure". Not good.

China?  My hopes are in UK and France mostly. Don't know which other markets could welcome this film...


----------



## Ms Kiah

I think he'll campaign. He wants it an Oscar nom.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> And China? I don't see how a film like this translates (literally) to the Chinese market.
> 
> I'm just hoping that, *with the flops that came along this week, despite very marketable stars, there is a realization that Michael is not the reason the film failed at the box office.*



Yes, that's a very good point. The translation of the subtitles alone would be a huge challenge. I think the audience there would expect a traditional biopic rather than this if it's shown in China. Even it will be shown there, it would be rather late, I suspect it would be after Oscar. I remember TIG was showed there this summer there, something like that. The BO was not good. Anyway, my point is the overseas BO of this film would mainly rely on European market I think.

Yes, personally, I think the days purely relying on stars to draw the audience in are gone and adult movie market is really tough nowadays.


----------



## bhb2014

He is campaigning but not Shame's style. He even can't do that, he's shooting AC. Maybe he'll do more when he goes to US to promote Macbeth this month or after he wraps AC in early December. But he'll do the basic, especially after this flop. Don't know what they're planning, we'll have to just wait and see their strategy. 

Of course Michael wants a nod but he'll depend on what happens to his contenders. Spies is doing pretty well so Hanks might get a push, Martian is a huge hit so Damon can easily get a nod...then we have Leo, Caine, Redmayne, Cranston, Rohrig and Smith. So far.


----------



## gingerglory

comfy


----------



## Lou9

Somewhere, there is a Black Sweater Council and Michael is their paid spokesperson.


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> comfy


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> comfy



What is it with him and black sweaters?


----------



## bhb2014

Don't like the geek hair but he looks great! Please post the source so we can see more from where it came from


----------



## Lou9

Interesting...


> DeAPlaneta Prensa
> @DeA_Prensa
> "THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS" con Michael Fassbender y Alicia Vikander se estrena en España el 11 de MARZO. #TLBO pic.twitter.com/Soa7JynWHe



This is the first picture I've seen from the actual film (it's of AV).


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> This is the first picture I've seen from the actual film (it's of AV).



Cool! So this is probably having a Berlin release in February, during awards season. Tbh, I always thought this film looked more like a Berlinale selection than Cannes or Venice. Thanks!


----------



## gingerglory

Anne Thompson Oscar Predictions Update

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/oscar_predicts_chart


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Anne Thompson Oscar Predictions Update
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompsononhollywood/oscar_predicts_chart




Thanks for this. Seems to be the same contenders in the mix despite box office performance!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> This is the first picture I've seen from the actual film (it's of AV).



I saw that still in ELLE awhile back, though it's tiny. Never thought it will show in Spain this early. Always thought it would debut first in the States or in Australia/NZ first, I mean officially first release/open besides festivals.


----------



## bhb2014

Anne Thompson usually predicts things she has actually seen. That's why Leo is out of her frontrunners list and many others strong contenders like Lawrence, Ronan, Hateful Eight...just FYI. Her list will change a bit by December


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Nobody is expecting it to be a blockbuster, except hoping it has a decent run, at least not like this number. It's Universal's miscalculation to treat it as a mainstream instead of an art house. They should keep it on the platform instead of going wide too soon.
> 
> What Michael is doing now is exactly what he's supposed to do, just let his talent do the talking. That is why he is just doing basic promotions. What he is doing lately is filming AC.


I agree. A longer platform release would have been the best thing. Also,I think they made some mistakes with the movie's marketing. However I hope the UK box-office results will be better. 



Lou9 said:


> As I said before (and I promise I'll stop saying it), the probability that Michael is snubbed is getting pretty high. That article noted that he is not really campaigning outside of a couple of showings in NYC that Universal most likely required he attend (and he hasn't bothered to go to LA). There is no box office. Critics loved his performance, but were mixed on the film. And Universal is not good at the Oscar game.
> 
> And China? I don't see how a film like this translates (literally) to the Chinese market.
> 
> I'm just hoping that, with the flops that came along this week, despite very marketable stars, there is a realization that Michael is not the reason the film failed at the box office.


Some critics really like the movie,it's more "respected" than loved in other cases. But it has metascore of 81,so while he's not campaigning,Universal,Rudin,Boyle and Sorkin  have good material to keep the Oscar campaign alive.



Lou9 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> This is the first picture I've seen from the actual film (it's of AV).


Thanks. This article is also interesting: http://deadline.com/2015/10/spielbe...h-nbcuniversal-now-to-join-studio-1201567112/

Is Slow West eligible for the BIFA?


----------



## gingerglory

It's not some news. That's her style and she always predicts based on what she's seen, which I think is more reliable and not just some empty talk. She also always points that out in her predictions, so people knows about it before they read her prediction list. It's also in that update. And of course it will change after she sees more.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Is Slow West eligible for the BIFA?




Yes, Slow West is eligible for BIFA, it's a British film with a British director and Michael is eligible too, not sure of the exact criteria but Irish actors are eligible, he's won a BIFA. award before. And obviously Macbeth is eligible too [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, Slow West is eligible for BIFA, it's a British film with a British director and Michael is eligible too, not sure of the exact criteria but Irish actors are eligible, he's won a BIFA. award before. And *obviously Macbeth is eligible too* [emoji3]



That's good. Macbeth can use some award buzz. I don't trust BAFTA any way.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> I saw that still in ELLE awhile back, though it's tiny. Never thought it will show in Spain this early. Always thought it would debut first in the States or in Australia/NZ first, I mean officially first release/open besides festivals.



I think it's a bit odd that a release date has been set for Spain before anything else. If it ends up at Berlinale, I guess it's not bad. 

I've been really looking forward to this one since I read the book. It's such a different sort of character for Michael, and I thought Rachel and Alicia fit their roles perfectly. I'll be interested to see how everyone pulls off the accents as well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> That's good. Macbeth can use some award buzz. I don't trust BAFTA any way.




Ha, the BIFA nominations have just been announced!
Nothing for Slow West in the major categories, but 6 for Macbeth including best actor for Michael and Marion is up against Alicia in the best actress category! 


"BFI - Marion Cotillard, Alicia Vikander, Helena Bonham Carter, Tom Hardy, Tom Hiddleston, Michael Fassbender and Colin Farrell are among the nominees in the acting categories.
Just weeks after launching across U.K. cinemas and getting its British premiere at the BFI London Film Festival, Yorgos Lanthimos comedy-romance The Lobster has picked up the biggest haul of nominations for this years British Independent Film Awards.
The nominations were announced Tuesday. The film  which first bowed in Cannes  earned seven nominations, including in the categories best British independent film, best director, best screenplay and producer of the year, with Colin Farrell up for best actor and Olivia Colman and Ben Whishaw for their supporting roles.
Elsewhere, Berlinale winner 45 Years earned six nominations, the same amount as Macbeth. Asif Kapadias Amy Winehouse documentary Amy  already the most successful British doc of all time  picked up five nominations alongside Alex Garlands sci-fi movie Ex Machina and Brooklyn.
Best British independent film&#8232;45 Years&#8232;Amy&#8232;Ex Machina&#8232;The Lobster&#8232;Macbeth
Best director&#8232;Andrew Haigh (45 Years)&#8232;Asif Kapadia (Amy)&#8232;Alex Garland (Ex Machina)&#8232;Yorgos Lanthimos (The Lobster)&#8232;Justin Kurzel (Macbeth)
Best actress&#8232;Marion Cotillard (Macbeth)&#8232;Carey Mulligan (Suffragette)&#8232;Charlotte Rampling (45 Years)&#8232;Saoirse Ronan (Brooklyn)&#8232;Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl)
Best actor&#8232;Tom Courtenay (45 Years)&#8232;Colin Farrell (The Lobster)&#8232;Michael Fassbender (Macbeth)&#8232;Tom Hardy (Legend)&#8232;Tom Hiddleston (High-Rise)
Best supporting actress&#8232;Helena Bonham Carter (Suffragette)&#8232;Olivia Colman (The Lobster)&#8232;Anne-Marie Duff (Suffragette)&#8232;Sienna Miller (High-Rise)&#8232;Julie Walters (Brooklyn)
Best supporting actor &#8232;Luke Evans (High-Rise)&#8232;Brendan Gleeson (Suffragette)&#8232;Domnhall Gleeson (Brooklyn)&#8232;Sean Harris (Macbeth)&#8232;Ben Whishaw (The Lobster)
Best international independent film&#8232;Carol&#8232;Force Majeure&#8232;Girlhood&#8232;Room&#8232;Son of Saul

Source
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...-awards-nominations-836279?utm_source=twitter

Awards ceremony on 6th December in London[emoji2]


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> Ha, the BIFA nominations have just been announced!
> Nothing for Slow West in the major categories, but 6 for Macbeth including best actor for Michael and Marion is up against Alicia in the best actress category!
> 
> 
> "BFI - Marion Cotillard, Alicia Vikander, Helena Bonham Carter, Tom Hardy, Tom Hiddleston, Michael Fassbender and Colin Farrell are among the nominees in the acting categories.
> Just weeks after launching across U.K. cinemas and getting its British premiere at the BFI London Film Festival, Yorgos Lanthimos comedy-romance The Lobster has picked up the biggest haul of nominations for this years British Independent Film Awards.
> The nominations were announced Tuesday. The film  which first bowed in Cannes  earned seven nominations, including in the categories best British independent film, best director, best screenplay and producer of the year, with Colin Farrell up for best actor and Olivia Colman and Ben Whishaw for their supporting roles.
> Elsewhere, Berlinale winner 45 Years earned six nominations, the same amount as Macbeth. Asif Kapadias Amy Winehouse documentary Amy  already the most successful British doc of all time  picked up five nominations alongside Alex Garlands sci-fi movie Ex Machina and Brooklyn.
> Best British independent film&#8232;45 Years&#8232;Amy&#8232;Ex Machina&#8232;The Lobster&#8232;Macbeth
> Best director&#8232;Andrew Haigh (45 Years)&#8232;Asif Kapadia (Amy)&#8232;Alex Garland (Ex Machina)&#8232;Yorgos Lanthimos (The Lobster)&#8232;Justin Kurzel (Macbeth)
> Best actress&#8232;Marion Cotillard (Macbeth)&#8232;Carey Mulligan (Suffragette)&#8232;Charlotte Rampling (45 Years)&#8232;Saoirse Ronan (Brooklyn)&#8232;Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl)
> Best actor&#8232;Tom Courtenay (45 Years)&#8232;Colin Farrell (The Lobster)&#8232;Michael Fassbender (Macbeth)&#8232;Tom Hardy (Legend)&#8232;Tom Hiddleston (High-Rise)
> Best supporting actress&#8232;Helena Bonham Carter (Suffragette)&#8232;Olivia Colman (The Lobster)&#8232;Anne-Marie Duff (Suffragette)&#8232;Sienna Miller (High-Rise)&#8232;Julie Walters (Brooklyn)
> Best supporting actor &#8232;Luke Evans (High-Rise)&#8232;Brendan Gleeson (Suffragette)&#8232;Domnhall Gleeson (Brooklyn)&#8232;Sean Harris (Macbeth)&#8232;Ben Whishaw (The Lobster)
> Best international independent film&#8232;Carol&#8232;Force Majeure&#8232;Girlhood&#8232;Room&#8232;Son of Saul
> 
> Source
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...-awards-nominations-836279?utm_source=twitter
> 
> Awards ceremony on 6th December in London[emoji2]



Yay! Great news for Macbeth. I'm really ignorant about the British awards scene, but does getting nominated for BIFAs mean no BAFTA noms? 

Also, I think Kate is being honored with an  award at the Dec 6th ceremony.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yay! Great news for Macbeth. I'm really ignorant about the British awards scene, but does getting nominated for BIFAs mean no BAFTA noms?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think Kate is being honored with an  award at the Dec 6th ceremony.




No, films and actors etc can be nominated for BIFA and BAFTA awards - it's often largely the same names in the frames! [emoji2]

ETA - Just saw the full list and Slow West does have a nomination for John McLean as Best Debut Director!
Wow, should be quite a night if Kate is getting an honorary award too; and there's a good chance James McAvoy will be in attendance as Anne Marie has a nomination for Best Supporting Actress in Suffragette [emoji2]


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> No, films and actors etc can be nominated for BIFA and BAFTA awards - it's often largely the same names in the frames! [emoji2]
> 
> ETA - Just saw the full list and Slow West does have a nomination for John McLean as Best Debut Director!
> Wow, should be quite a night if Kate is getting an honorary award too; and there's a good chance James McAvoy will be in attendance as Anne Marie has a nomination for Best Supporting Actress in Suffragette [emoji2]



Thanks. How exciting! Marking my calendar for Dec 6th, lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Amazing news for Macbeth! And Slow West! Even with Jobs bombing, great news to Michael with his nomination. I am sure Graham will mention it on the show this week. 

Can't wait to see the cast over there and Kate receiving her award. She is good friends with Marion so we'll see the three catching up at the event. Awesome! =)

Excited to see Weinstein couple over there! Their last PDA was in June, about time they made an appearance behaving like a real couple. Or will they do another Comic Con/Amfar and do nothing? LOL


----------



## Lou9

So pleased about the nominations for Macbeth!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Ha, the BIFA nominations have just been announced!
> 
> Awards ceremony on 6th December in London[emoji2]



Ha, wonderful. BIFA didn't disappoint! Macbeth's got six nods, and SW a plus! Looking forward to the ceremony.

And here, Michael like a boss. And TLBO on set as Tom


----------



## Lou9

Looks like a tailor actually managed to make Michael's pants too short!

Love the first picture. His hands are amazing.


----------



## Lou9

> Tom Linay @TomLinay
> Derek Cianfrance's THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS, starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, has moved back a whole year to 6 January 2017.



That would mean a December limited release in the US, usually. Could that Spain release be 2017? 

That's also an Oscar release...


----------



## bhb2014

Forgot that Ariane Labed is in The Lobster, which is directed by her husband. AC reunion over there  It will be a great night! I hope so. So happy that Macbeth got this recognition! Good reviews, a nice box office in UK, very happy for it! I hope the cast can attend AFI this weekend.

Still can't imagine seeing Michael playing a guy on his 20s when he looks over 40 LOL it will be fun, I hope makeup is good in this. And if TLBO really screens at Berlin, it will be his first time over there since Haywire in 2012. Cool!


----------



## bhb2014

Lou9 said:


> That would mean a December limited release in the US, usually. Could that Spain release be 2017?
> 
> That's also an Oscar release...



Well, maybe it will get a March release in Spain, after a Berlin screening. Then, if everything goes well with it, they will screen it in major festivals during the Fall (Telluride, TIFF, London, etc) and then give it an awards season release in December in US. And January in UK, since this guy seems to be British and he's probably referring to the UK release.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> That would mean a December limited release in the US, usually. Could that Spain release be 2017?
> 
> That's also an Oscar release...




Yeah I think it is March 2017 in Spain - that Spanish tweet from yesterday has been deleted and the website has removed the reference to TLBO very -confusing!

But it makes more sense as this will tie in with the report there's a huge amount of industry buzz about the film! [emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Ha, wonderful. BIFA didn't disappoint! Macbeth's got six nods, and SW a plus! Looking forward to the ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> And here, Michael like a boss. And TLBO on set as Tom




Yes, BIFA aims to please (us)! The ceremony will be great I'm sure - I think it gets streamed... Hugely looking forward to it as well [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

LOL at "there's buzz for TLBO in the industry". Yeah, there is a lot because ONE website mentioned it in a PR article about Rachel Weisz's new film 

So a Berlin release seems OK by me. 45 Years premiered over there and it's a major contender in this awards season. For someone who have read the book, I think this film is more Berlin material than Cannes or Venice, whatever. Let's hope reviews are good so it can have buzz and become a contender. I don't think this will go anywhere, like Pines didn't, but who knows? Good luck to Michael on promoting TLBO and AC in late 2016 LOL


----------



## bhb2014

OMG, I forgot about Suffragette! James will probably attend BIFA with his wife, who was nominated for best supporting actress. Amazing news!  So Michael will meet Macbeth and AC cast, McLean, Kate and James. I can already see him having a blast over there, I hope he's done with AC so he can party a lot.


----------



## bhb2014

Another pic from TLBO. Waiting for an official one. He looks likehis character in A Dangerous Method.

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/661582092485197824


----------



## pearlyqueen

New interview with Michael on BBC Arabia [emoji3]

http://youtu.be/j1yrElbKBvo


----------



## bhb2014

THR doing more work on the negative buzz for Jobs.



> In a surprise twist, Steve Jobs and Ashton Kutcher's Jobs have comparable performances at the domestic box office.
> 
> Hopes were high for Steve Jobs, directed by Danny Boyle from an adapted script by Aaron Sorkin and starring Michael Fassbender as the iconic Apple co-founder. Universal scooped up the Scott Rudin-produced project in late 2014 after Sony had qualms about going forward with the $30 million film when Leonardo DiCaprio and then Christian Bale passed.
> 
> But the movie has proved a major box-office disappointment after a promising start in New York and Los Angeles in early October. In its first weekend in nationwide release, Steve Jobs came in below expectations with $7.1 million. In August 2013, Jobs  likewise considered a disappointment  earned $6.7 million when opening nationwide.
> 
> Jobs held up slightly better in its sophomore outing, falling 57 percent to $2.9 million, while Steve Jobs fell 62 percent in its second weekend in wide release to $2.6 million.
> 
> By the end of its second weekend in a nationwide release, the 2013 biopic had earned $12 million domestically. Steve Jobs finished its second weekend with $14.6 million, including the $2.2 million earned in its limited release.
> 
> Jobs topped out at $16.1 million domestically and $19.8 million internationally for a global total of $35.9 million.
> 
> It's clear Steve Jobs will post a higher lifetime gross, but no one expected the two to be so close. Not only does the former have the backing of a major Hollywood studio, but it has been embraced by critics, who skewered the 2013 biopic.
> 
> "Often, sophisticated, intellectually charged movies like Steve Jobs have a tough time gaining huge acceptance by a general audience  they play well in the major cities and among the intelligentsia and then have a tougher time gaining acceptance in wide release," said Rentrak's Paul Dergarabedian. "That said, it's a great movie, and its box-office performance should not impact its Oscar prospects. After all, it's the Oscars, not the People's Choice Awards."
> 
> Distributed by Open Road Films, Kutcher's Jobs was penned by newcomer Matt Whiteley and produced by Mark Hulme, a Texas businessman who had never made a movie. Michael Stern directed the $12 million film, which premiered at the Sundance Film Festival.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/steve-jobs-performing-par-ashton-836235


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> That would mean a December limited release in the US, usually. Could that Spain release be 2017?
> 
> That's also an Oscar release...





pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah I think it is March 2017 in Spain - that Spanish tweet from yesterday has been deleted and the website has removed the reference to TLBO very -confusing!
> 
> But it makes more sense as this will tie in with the report there's a huge amount of industry buzz about the film! [emoji2]



That could totally explain it, cause I thought it's very strange that Spain would debut it first instead of US, AUS, UK. Yeah, that tweet could be a typo, it could be 2017 instead of 2016. And it looks like an Oscar release 2016 if UK opens in Jan. 2017, which could also mean the film likely go fall festivals. 



pearlyqueen said:


> New interview with Michael on BBC Arabia [emoji3]
> 
> http://youtu.be/j1yrElbKBvo



unfortunately, it says 





> This video contains content from BBC World Service. It is not available in your country.


 If it's a World service, why is US not included? Not a part of world?


----------



## gingerglory

Yeah, a massive Fassbender alright.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> That could totally explain it, cause I thought it's very strange that Spain would debut it first instead of US, AUS, UK. Yeah, that tweet could be a typo, it could be 2017 instead of 2016. And it looks like an Oscar release 2016 if UK opens in Jan. 2017, which could also mean the film likely go fall festivals.
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, it says  If it's a World service, why is US not included? Not a part of world?




Oh, maybe BBC World Service is only available to Commonwealth countries, idk? Or maybe the BBC is playing tit for tat with American broadcasters - UK is often excluded from watching US stuff!

Sorry you can't watch, it's nothing sensational but a bit more reflective and in depth than some of the others and is about 6 and a half minutes long; I'll see if I can convert it somehow...!


----------



## bhb2014

Still waiting for Gingerglory to post her source from that black sweater pic... 

BOM has a pretty interesting comparison between the two Jobs films. Seeing both films wide releases, it's impressive how much both had similar results. Not only PTA but the drops too. It seems that Americans just don't like Jobs 

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/showdowns/chart/?id=jobsvjobs.htm


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Ha, the BIFA nominations have just been announced!
> Nothing for Slow West in the major categories, but 6 for Macbeth including best actor for Michael and Marion is up against Alicia in the best actress category!
> 
> 
> "BFI - Marion Cotillard, Alicia Vikander, Helena Bonham Carter, Tom Hardy, Tom Hiddleston, Michael Fassbender and Colin Farrell are among the nominees in the acting categories.
> Just weeks after launching across U.K. cinemas and getting its British premiere at the BFI London Film Festival, Yorgos Lanthimos comedy-romance The Lobster has picked up the biggest haul of nominations for this years British Independent Film Awards.
> The nominations were announced Tuesday. The film  which first bowed in Cannes  earned seven nominations, including in the categories best British independent film, best director, best screenplay and producer of the year, with Colin Farrell up for best actor and Olivia Colman and Ben Whishaw for their supporting roles.
> Elsewhere, Berlinale winner 45 Years earned six nominations, the same amount as Macbeth. Asif Kapadias Amy Winehouse documentary Amy  already the most successful British doc of all time  picked up five nominations alongside Alex Garlands sci-fi movie Ex Machina and Brooklyn.
> Best British independent film&#8232;45 Years&#8232;Amy&#8232;Ex Machina&#8232;The Lobster&#8232;Macbeth
> Best director&#8232;Andrew Haigh (45 Years)&#8232;Asif Kapadia (Amy)&#8232;Alex Garland (Ex Machina)&#8232;Yorgos Lanthimos (The Lobster)&#8232;Justin Kurzel (Macbeth)
> Best actress&#8232;Marion Cotillard (Macbeth)&#8232;Carey Mulligan (Suffragette)&#8232;Charlotte Rampling (45 Years)&#8232;Saoirse Ronan (Brooklyn)&#8232;Alicia Vikander (The Danish Girl)
> Best actor&#8232;Tom Courtenay (45 Years)&#8232;Colin Farrell (The Lobster)&#8232;Michael Fassbender (Macbeth)&#8232;Tom Hardy (Legend)&#8232;Tom Hiddleston (High-Rise)
> Best supporting actress&#8232;Helena Bonham Carter (Suffragette)&#8232;Olivia Colman (The Lobster)&#8232;Anne-Marie Duff (Suffragette)&#8232;Sienna Miller (High-Rise)&#8232;Julie Walters (Brooklyn)
> Best supporting actor &#8232;Luke Evans (High-Rise)&#8232;Brendan Gleeson (Suffragette)&#8232;Domnhall Gleeson (Brooklyn)&#8232;Sean Harris (Macbeth)&#8232;Ben Whishaw (The Lobster)
> Best international independent film&#8232;Carol&#8232;Force Majeure&#8232;Girlhood&#8232;Room&#8232;Son of Saul
> 
> Source
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...-awards-nominations-836279?utm_source=twitter
> 
> Awards ceremony on 6th December in London[emoji2]


Great news for Macbeth and Slow West!  I thought Michael would have been nominated for Slow West,because Macbeth's budget seemed too high. But.. Oscar Isaac and McKellen? 



pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah I think it is March 2017 in Spain - that Spanish tweet from yesterday has been deleted and the website has removed the reference to TLBO very -confusing!
> 
> But it makes more sense as this will tie in with the report there's a huge amount of industry buzz about the film! [emoji2]


Yes,I also think it's March 2017. 

A throwback.. the making of Blind Pilots,music video by The Cooper Temple Clause (2003)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXRSslBi2CY
https://youtube.com/watch?v=qAgcMsiqaVk
https://youtube.com/watch?v=NKqzVHWOy9c
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qAgcMsiqaVk


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Sorry you can't watch, it's nothing sensational but a bit more reflective and in depth than some of the others and is about 6 and a half minutes long; I'll see if I can convert it somehow...!



Oh if not so much of trouble! Really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> A throwback.. the making of Blind Pilots,music video by The Cooper Temple Clause (2003)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXRSslBi2CY
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=qAgcMsiqaVk
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=NKqzVHWOy9c
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qAgcMsiqaVk



I'd seen the screencaps and knew this video existed, but I'd never watched it until now. Boy, was I missing out  All I could think about was Mr. Tumnus as he made the transformation. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bhb2014

Concussion screened yesterday to SAG and tweets have been pretty good. Smith will be a contender for sure. And funny thing? Ridley Scott sent him the script  Happy for his comeback, he's a great actor.



> SAG audience loved Concussion; long standing O for Will Smith. Albert Brooks was hilarious during Q&A.



https://twitter.com/jenelleriley/status/661789628945436672

xxxx


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Oh if not so much of trouble! Really appreciate it! Thank you!


I converted it but couldn't post the conversion here...

Have sent you a DM with a link to the video in Dropbox, hopefully it works!


ETA - Michael's wearing the black sweater in it that you like


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> I converted it but couldn't post the conversion here...
> 
> Have sent you a DM with a link to the video in Dropbox, hopefully it works!
> 
> 
> ETA - Michael's wearing the black sweater in it that you like



Got it! Thank you so much!  Michael, the spokesperson of black sweaters


----------



## bhb2014

From 2013, with Michael at his best  Miss him looking hot like that.

http://www.michaelfassbender.org/formulaonemontreal2013eight.html

http://www.starer.ru/michael-fassbender/20th-century-fox-john-russo-photoshoot-2013/

https://www.pinterest.com/jolastep/michael/


----------



## bhb2014

New pic from the set of AC in Malta 

https://twitter.com/PythonSelkan/status/661927385827295232


----------



## Lou9

A new project for Justin Kurzel, post AC.

This is through StudioCanal, who of course financed Macbeth. Another interesting tidbit from the article: 



> The plan is for Kurzel to get this project going once he&#8217;s done with his Assassin&#8217;s commitments towards the end of next year. Interestingly, new StudioCanal president Didier Lupfer was, until a few weeks ago, head of production and development at the Ubisoft Motion Pictures arm, which had been set up to adapt the likes of Assassin&#8217;s Creed into feature content.


----------



## bhb2014

Kurzel has two projects after AC then, which is awesome!  He has a movie called Raven, along with Michael Lesslie.

http://deadline.com/2015/06/macbeth...assassins-creed-michael-fassbender-1201436961



> Interestingly, new StudioCanal president Didier Lupfer was, until a few weeks ago, head of production and development at the Ubisoft Motion Pictures arm, which had been set up to adapt the likes of Assassins Creed into feature content.



Not surprised by reading that. We all know how much Kurzel has a good relationship with the studio since they did Macbeth at least.


----------



## Lou9

I do love that he's "Mr. Fassbender." I know it's probably for room but... 



> Graham Norton Show @TheGNShow
> This Friday we are joined by @50cent @elliegoulding Julie Walters, Kate Winslet AND Mr. Fassbender! 10.35pm @BBCOne


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> I do love that he's "Mr. Fassbender." I know it's probably for room but...




Lol, that's funny especially as he's so informal; I saw someone refer to him as Sir Michael Fassbender recently too. Lucky people who have tickets for the recording tomorrow night!


----------



## bhb2014

Sir Michael Fassbender  he's far from that LOL But calling him Mr isn't unusual, it's just Graham Norton being Graham Norton. He probably has a crush on him too. It will be good for Michael to laugh a little bit after Jobs bombed so badly at the box office.

I hope he's able to attend AFI on Friday night! It won't be the first time he attended a big event one day after attending another one in another country anyway.


----------



## bhb2014

Varela and Menochet on the set of AC in UK


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, that's funny especially as he's so informal; I saw someone refer to him as Sir Michael Fassbender recently too. Lucky people who have tickets for the recording tomorrow night!



Sir Michael Fassbender does have a nice ring though!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Got it! Thank you so much!  Michael, the spokesperson of black sweaters



lol, I remember when he was first announced for Jobs my first thought was how hot he was going to look in the black turtlenecks.


----------



## bhb2014

Poor Boyle, another bomb to his CV after Trance. And I have to disagree with the brilliant two weekends because the second wasn't brilliant at all. Universal expected more than a disappointing 25K PTA, especially after so much money on marketing and Oscar buzz. The problem isn't the wide "too soon" release or the "complex" format (Birdman was similar and it was a hit), the problem is the subject. Jobs won't happen in Hollywood, even with an Oscar-bait team and over 30M on P&A. Maybe they should have never left those 4 theaters in NY and LA.



> Boyle was surprised by the film's box office numbers but says he's not interested in taking the easy route when making movies.
> 
> "You try and make complex films, not simplistic films. You also want to make them highly pleasurable as well," the 59-year-old British director told The Associated Press in an interview Monday.
> 
> "We did brilliantly the first two weekends," he explained. "Then they went too wide too soon and that's a mistake. But hindsight experts are always around on Monday mornings."



http://bigstory.ap.org/article/fbbe...0/director-danny-boyle-job-selling-steve-jobs


----------



## bhb2014

Three pics from the set of AC.

https://twitter.com/AymarMtl


----------



## bhb2014

AFI interview with Kurzel.



> AFI: Your feature debut, SNOWNTOWN, was an Australian independent genre movie. Your next film was MACBETH, a big, bold Shakespeare adaptation carried by marquee names. Was this a challenging transition?
> 
> Justin Kurzel: I always seem to do things that scare me and take me out of my comfort zone. Doing a Shakespeare adaptation as my second film did make me nervous. But I thought the idea of Michael playing Macbeth was very exciting, and I did have a background as a theater designer so the text was familiar. I also loved how ambition in the script was charged with a strong sense of grief rather than power; I found that to be very fresh.
> 
> The biggest challenge was how to transform Macbeth into a piece of cinema.
> 
> MACBETH dwells in a world of witches, ghosts and other uncanny happenings, yet visually you keep the film grounded in reality. Why was this the right way for you to tell the story?
> 
> The screenplay was very grounded and seemed to evoke a realism that was guided by this whole notion of Macbeth as a battle-worn warrior. I liked the idea that it was set in the badlands of 11th-century Scotland, an unforgiving time and place. For me, the landscape of Scotland played a huge part in haunting the characters and their actions.
> 
> In terms of speaking in Shakespearian dialogue, and delivering a number of intense and poetic soliloquies, how did you direct your actors between takes? Cotillards Out, damned spot moment is one of the highlights of the film.
> 
> The actors knew the verse inside out when we started, so I directed in a very similar way as in SNOWTOWN, which was to provide an intimate place where the actors could engage with each other in as honest a way as possible. I think great acting is about listening, being emotionally present for each other, so the approach to the poetry was to keep it very real and grounded.
> 
> And yes, Marion is amazing with Out, damned spot; she brought a dignity to that scene which I think was very moving.
> 
> The last director to notably tackle the play was Roman Polanski. Did you take any inspiration from him, or did you avoid his controversial 1971 version altogether?
> 
> I am a big fan of Polanski so I was aware of his version of MACBETH. Its a powerful and brave film especially considering it was made so close to the real-life tragedy in his life.
> 
> I have seen so many productions of MACBETH that it is hard not to be exposed to the many visions of it. The work has baggage, so you have to acknowledge that most people are familiar with the material and it is important to find your own voice in it.
> 
> What will American audiences find most surprising about your version of MACBETH?
> 
> That it has two of the most stunning actors in the world playing two of the most extraordinary characters ever written.



http://blog.afi.com/the-afi-fest-interview-macbeth-director-justin-kurzel


----------



## bhb2014

Apparently, Macbeth has screened to some journalists in LA. This review is from AFI already.



> The actors work in perfect concert with this ethereal aim, finding the rhythms in the dialogue and letting the intent take care of itself. Fassbender plays Macbeth in familiar tones, cautiously power-hungry. Though his steps do not feel new, they do feel fresh. Theres something in that sort of skeletal smile he possesses that marks Macbeth as a man already with one foot in the grave. Cotillard brings to Lady Macbeth a level of empathy Id not seen before; rather than purely driven mad by her complicity, she seems genuinely mournful, saddened by the depths to which she has sunk. The film opens not with the witches, as the play does, but instead with the funeral for their child. This casts the film, and their actions, in an entirely different light. They have little else to live for, and nothing much to lose. They are already dead.



http://battleshippretension.com/afi-fest-2015-macbeth-by-scott-nye


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> I do love that he's "Mr. Fassbender." I know it's probably for room but...





pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, that's funny especially as he's so informal; I saw someone refer to him as Sir Michael Fassbender recently too. Lucky people who have tickets for the recording tomorrow night!



Yeah, I love that too  This reminds me when he signed for fans at TIFF 2013, one of girls called him "Michael, Michael" and then switched to "Mr. Fassbender". He smiled and replied "Michael is fine."  I find it super cute. You can watch it here around 0:19 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9YtggQgTlM

I saw someone on Tumblr said they recorded yesterday already? not sure though. Anyway, can't wait to see it.

Justin's next project is intriguing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I saw someone on Tumblr said they recorded yesterday already? not sure though. Anyway, can't wait to see it.
> 
> .




I'm pretty sure Michael and Kate are recording Graham Norton tonight. On Tuesday evening the GN recording featured James McAvoy and Daniel Radcliffe ..

https://twitter.com/nicolabarnett2/status/661693298352984064


----------



## bhb2014

The recording is probably tonight. This girl was complaining about Ellie singing yesterday 



> When you get tickets to Graham Norton but then you find out Ellie Gouldings performing. Why do bad things happen to good people?



https://twitter.com/Milhommy/status/661863326612344832

Since Michael is used to travel all the time for many reasons, I think he can catch a flight to US and attend AFI tomorrow night. If he can't, I hope Kurzel and Marion do it. This festival is a big deal.


----------



## bhb2014

AC to be shot in Almería, in Spain. 



> Que por cierto, van a grabar Assasins Creed en Almería, y eso significa Michael Fassbender y Marion Cotillard en Almería.



https://twitter.com/javierrodrigu73/status/662246547707531264

Full article below. They will shoot in December and for many days apparently.

http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/Noticias/93795/5/‘Assassin’s-Creed’-se-rodará-en-Almería-en-diciembre


----------



## baewatch

Advert on Dublin Bus today. Of course the poll had to be in the way when taking it lol

http://postimg.org/image/hath3mb43/


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> Advert on Dublin Bus today. Of course the poll had to be in the way when taking it lol
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/hath3mb43/



 Thanks! I saw a guy tweeting about seeing many adverts for Jobs in Ireland. I hope people go watch it over there!


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks! I saw a guy tweeting about seeing many adverts for Jobs in Ireland. I hope people go watch it over there!



No probs! Yeah in the past hour I've seen loads of buses with the advert and street advert posters. I've a feeling it's going to do well here anyway!


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> No probs! Yeah in the past hour I've seen loads of buses with the advert and street advert posters. I've a feeling it's going to do well here anyway!



When does it come out? Same day as in England, November 13th? Tell us what you thought after you watch it 

Btw, I found these amazing posters for Frank on Twitter today. Korean posters! The film grossed 132,7K over there LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

baewatch said:


> Advert on Dublin Bus today. Of course the poll had to be in the way when taking it lol
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/hath3mb43/




Snap - from today! The posters are all over London buses too, stating "5 Stars - A Masterpiece"! Really looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## bhb2014

5 fun facts about Macbeth. Poor Marion 



> 5. Fassbender Follows Several "X-Men" Actors Who Played Macbeth
> 
> According to IMDb, Fassbender is the fourth actor from the X-Men films to play the part of Macbeth. However, Fassbender has never played the character before on stage or screen. The other X-Men to play Macbeth are Patrick Stewart, Ian McKellan and James McAvoy.
> 
> 4. A Different Lady Macbeth
> 
> IMDb reveals that Cotillard was not the first choice for Lady Macbeth. The role was originally given to Natalie Portman. However, she dropped out before filming began. Also, Cotillard is the first French actress to play the role entirely in Shakespearean English.
> 
> 3. Huge Hit At Cannes
> 
> When the film premiered at Cannes back in May, apparently the audience was so moved that people gave the film a 10-minute standing ovation.
> 
> 2. "Macbeth" Trio working Together Again On "Assassin's Creed"
> 
> Kiurzel, Fassbender and Cotillard will all be working together again in 2016's "Assassin's Creed."
> 
> 1. Lady Macbeth got Lost in the Fog
> 
> Filming for "Macbeth" took place on the Isle of Skye where it can get very foggy. Apparently, Cotillard had wandered into the fog and got lost. She needed two crew members to fish her out of the mud.



http://linkis.com/www.designntrend.com/0y00O


----------



## mollie12

Trespass Against Us screened at AFM yesterday, but it was invitation only and may have been open just to buyers.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two new photos of Michael outside the Graham Norton Show this evening - he looks very happy! [emoji2]





https://twitter.com/beatlesfass08/status/662372536689295360


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Two new photos of Michael outside the Graham Norton Show this evening - he looks very happy! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3178854
> View attachment 3178855
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/beatlesfass08/status/662372536689295360



Thanks!!  I love the smiley one in the car.  So cute!


----------



## Allie28

LOL.  Here's another one....gotta love him taking selfies even when in the car trying to make his getaway!


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> Snap - from today! The posters are all over London buses too, stating "5 Stars - A Masterpiece"! Really looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178652



Cool, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Allie28

And the car selfies continue.....  



> Anna &#8207;@annacgk  · 20m20 minutes ago
> I've met a lot of celebs in my time, but none as lovely and generous as Michael Fassbender.


----------



## gingerglory

lol car selfies are so cute. He also does autographs that way.

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com/


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Trespass Against Us screened at AFM yesterday, but it was invitation only and may have been open just to buyers.



Oh great news! Thank you! I hope people enjoyed it  This smells Sundance!

Some pics from GN! Michael whitened his teeth  I like the suit and the hair! He always looks good when some specific person isn't around LOL

I hope he can catch a plane and attend AFI tomorrow.


----------



## bhb2014

Some bizarre news about Steve Jobs though: Universal is taking it off 2.075 theaters. So this weekend it's only on 418 theaters in US. Let's see if the PTA will be good again, since they are limiting the audience a lot so the arthouse audience will want to see it.

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/counts/chart/?yr=2015&wk=45&p=.htm


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> lol car selfies are so cute. He also does autographs that way.
> 
> 
> 
> http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com/




Great pics from the show, thanks for posting!

Michael looks great, very smart and happy [emoji2] I read tweets saying he was funny too. Was pleased to see him looking this way and relaxed taking the selfies too; seems he's not allowing the Jobs negativity from some quarters affect him and he's happy getting on with his next project and in his personal life [emoji2]


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I love that too  This reminds me when he signed for fans at TIFF 2013, one of girls called him "Michael, Michael" and then switched to "Mr. Fassbender". He smiled and replied "Michael is fine."  I find it super cute. You can watch it here around 0:19 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9YtggQgTlM



Videos of Michael signing/taking pics at events is one of my favorite kind of videos to watch on YT, but I hadn't seen this one before. He looks SO good! Love that "Michael is fine" moment as well as at the end when he gives the pen back and turns that dazzling look on that girl. I would have been keeling over if I was on the receiving end of that. Which is why I never want to be that close to him and embarrass myself terribly. 

This one is my favorite of these types of videos
 
https://youtu.be/LD3UtD8ZzxA

The banter, the easy manner, the way he's so accommodating...you guys, I'm swooning over here.   Gawd, I'm such a fangirl.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael is happy because he's rich and doing the movies he wants to, with the people he admires. He has an ego but he's already used to flops or small budget films and critics love him so he's fine  Jobs bombing won't affect him, he's been in bombs before and he's still getting money and recognition. About his personal life, well...won't post his miserable pics with AV again (Montreal's and London's ones are hilarious) but he's been sleeping with other women since January so I'm sure he's happy in his personal life. A PR relationship won't prevent him from having actual fun with other women.

It seems that Michael drank a little bit before the show LOL His face is weird.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> Great pics from the show, thanks for posting!
> 
> Michael looks great, very smart and happy [emoji2] I read tweets saying he was funny too. Was pleased to see him looking this way and relaxed taking the selfies too; seems he's not allowing the Jobs negativity from some quarters affect him and he's happy getting on with his next project and in his personal life [emoji2]



Yeah, I'm glad to see pics of him looking relaxed and at ease. Looking forward to seeing what he said on the show.


----------



## bhb2014

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yeah, I'm glad to see pics of him looking relaxed and at ease. Looking forward to seeing what he said on the show.



He gives Mark Wahlberg's vibes on tonight's episode  Can't wait to see him over there, he seemed really happy and funny, something he couldn't show while promoting Jobs recently. Hope he attends AFI tomorrow nicely dressed too, I loved his suit today.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yeah, I'm glad to see pics of him looking relaxed and at ease. Looking forward to seeing what he said on the show.




Do you get GN where you are? It's broadcast here tomorrow night - looking forward to it. Now he's busy working on AC might be a while before we get more pics until the BIFA awards in early December, that should be a great night for us and him! He should have both his friends and girlfriend with him if filming commitments allow [emoji3]


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> He gives Mark Wahlberg's vibes on tonight's episode  Can't wait to see him over there, he seemed really happy and funny, something he couldn't show while promoting Jobs recently. Hope he attends AFI tomorrow nicely dressed too, I loved his suit today.



I don't know why you're expecting him at AFI.  It's not a gala screening.  

As for Steve Jobs losing screens, that was to be expected.   I believe someone posted an article about a week ago with quotes from a Universal rep stating that they would continue to support the film in urban centers where it was playing well, but would pull back on middle America.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> Do you get GN where you are? It's broadcast here tomorrow night - looking forward to it. Now he's busy working on AC might be a while before we get more pics until the BIFA awards in early December, that should be a great night for us and him! He should have both his friends and girlfriend with him if filming commitments allow [emoji3]



Yes, thankfully I can watch GN here.  
The BIFA awards are only a month away too.  Does that get a TV broadcast or will we only get pics?


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yes, thankfully I can watch GN here.
> 
> The BIFA awards are only a month away too.  Does that get a TV broadcast or will we only get pics?




Last year the BIFA award ceremony was streamed live on the Internet - fingers crossed it will be this year too!


----------



## bhb2014

Of course Michael will have fun at the BIFAs, he'll be around his friends and co-stars. IMO, AV makes him miserable as we've seen multiple times and he never cared to be kind to her unless in their staged PDAs (the last happy one happened in May, Sweden's one was ridiculous and that was in June). Like at his premiere in Cannes, Comic-Con, Jobs premiere that she "invaded" (and people mocked her thirst a lot all over the web), etc, we'll barely see pics of them at the BIFAs. Harvey will make sure his "hot couple" that nobody cares about will be on the spotlight but it's possible that Michael will liplock Marion one more time  Maybe not on stage like the last one though. I do admire the efforts to put them together in the same event again, one that nominated her for a movie that hasn't even premiered in UK yet (January release I think, so she was frauded, same way she's frauded as supporting for the Oscar).



mollie12 said:


> I don't know why you're expecting him at AFI.  It's not a gala screening.
> 
> As for Steve Jobs losing screens, that was to be expected.   I believe someone posted an article about a week ago with quotes from a Universal rep stating that they would continue to support the film in urban centers where it was playing well, but would pull back on middle America.



It's a special screening, many actors attend it FYI. Marion attended TDON's last year. But I don't expect him to attend it anymore, maybe he'll go to Ireland again to visit his parents after last week or he'll stay in London to shoot AC. Who knows?

Of course Universal will support their film, they need to make money as much as they can (120M to break even and they're 100M far from that) and Jobs is their only shot to get major nods at the Oscars. They need to keep it in theaters as long as they can, I know that


----------



## twiddlebird

He doesn't look good, nor does he look even remotely 38 in these GN pics. He looks 45. Like he showed up worn out and tired. Or drunk. Or both. There needs to be a new term for Fassy aging quickly, like in animal years. Instead of Dog Years, there should be Fassy Years. 

1 Fassy Year = 7 normal years for humans (like in Dog Years). Next year (especially if he's still in his Cianfrance created relationship) he'll look like he's 52.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> He doesn't look good, nor does he look even remotely 38 in these GN pics. He looks 45. Like he showed up worn out and tired. Or drunk. Or both. There needs to be a new term for Fassy aging quickly, like in animal years. Instead of Dog Years, there should be Fassy Years.
> 
> 1 Fassy Year = 7 normal years for humans (like in Dog Years). Next year (especially if he's still in his Cianfrance created relationship) he'll look like he's 52.



OMG LOL 

I liked his suit a lot and I'm glad to hear he had fun. GN is amazing, one of my fave hosts on TV! And Kate and the other guests are adorable, how wouldn't he have fun, right? But I agree he looked tired or drunk or whatever. When we watch it tomorrow we'll know it for sure. Tired he must be because he campaigned a lot for Jobs last month and he's been shooting AC since August and they'll only wrap by mid December in Spain.

I still think he's very handsome and attractive but his aging is bizarre. He took at least three months off this year and he still looks older for his age, he should take care of his health more


----------



## bhb2014

Love this pic of Michael. I think it's from 2009. He looks soooo hot!

https://instagram.com/p/9uhe4HwgvC/?taken-by=tesstkbr


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> OMG LOL
> 
> I liked his suit a lot and I'm glad to hear he had fun. GN is amazing, one of my fave hosts on TV! And Kate and the other guests are adorable, how wouldn't he have fun, right? But I agree he looked tired or drunk or whatever. *When we watch it tomorrow we'll know it for sure.* Tired he must be because he campaigned a lot for Jobs last month and he's been shooting AC since August and they'll only wrap by mid December in Spain.
> 
> *I still think he's very handsome and attractive but his aging is bizarre. He took at least three months off this year and he still looks older for his age, he should take care of his health more*



I'm in the states so I'm going to "pretend" I'm in the UK when I watch GN. I'm NOT going to miss it. 

I think stress has a lot to do with it, tbh. He also doesn't take good care of himself. I don't think ever has. He doesn't realize that he can't have the same habits as a twenty year old at his age - and it's catching up with him. His "relationship" isn't helping, either. Hanging out with twenty somethings at his age might make him _feel_ young, but it will make him _be_ old much faster, IMO.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> I'm in the states so I'm going to "pretend" I'm in the UK when I watch GN. I'm NOT going to miss it.
> 
> I think stress has a lot to do with it, tbh. He also doesn't take good care of himself. I don't think ever has. He doesn't realize that he can't have the same habits as a twenty year old at his age - and it's catching up with him. His "relationship" isn't helping, either. Hanging out with twenty somethings at his age might make him _feel_ young, but it will make him _be_ old much faster, IMO.



I'm not in UK either but videos will surface quickly, can't wait to watch them! I've read that Kate was being the Kate we love, it will be hilarious 

I agree partially because Dicaprio and Cooper love dating much younger women too and they also have hanging out habits that usually people on their 20s have (partying, smoking and drinking a lot). And they look much better. I mean, Leo can easily pass for a 33-35 dude. Cooper, when not looking like Barry Manilow, also looks younger than 40. I don't know what's the issue with Michael...maybe it's because he's stressed with so many commitments with shooting and promotion, besides his "girlfriend" that he clearly dislikes and vice-versa. He has his flings but still...not helping. I want the 2013 Michael back! Or the one before that.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> I'm not in UK either but videos will surface quickly, can't wait to watch them! I've read that Kate was being the Kate we love, it will be hilarious
> 
> I agree partially because Dicaprio and Cooper love dating much younger women too and they also have hanging out habits that usually people on their 20s have (partying, smoking and drinking a lot). And they look much better.* I mean, Leo can easily pass for a 33-35 dude. Cooper, when not looking like Barry Manilow, also looks younger than 40.* I don't know what's the issue with Michael...maybe it's because he's stressed with so many commitments with shooting and promotion, besides his "girlfriend" that he clearly dislikes and vice-versa. He has his flings but still...not helping. I want the 2013 Michael back! Or the one before that.



LOL, the first thing I think of with Leo is "Dad Bod". He DOES look his age or older - big living and all.

Cooper is a man with a plan. I think he looks good because despite the hanging out with young people, he puts his career (and his looks) first and foremost. I bet he's the first of this bunch to get plastic surgery, IMO.

Michael is on record stating that he doesn't like the gym, or preening on his looks. He does do yoga, but I personally think he should re-think his strategy of not focusing on his appearance at his current age. Quitting smoking, drinking less, and not staying up late and getting more sleep would be a great place to start.

Not going to happen, though.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> LOL, the first thing I think of with Leo is "Dad Bod". He DOES look his age or older - big living and all.
> 
> Cooper is a man with a plan. I think he looks good because despite the hanging out with young people, he puts his career (and his looks) first and foremost. I bet he's the first of this bunch to get plastic surgery, IMO.
> 
> Michael is on record stating that he doesn't like the gym, or preening on his looks. He does do yoga, but I personally think he should re-think his strategy of not focusing on his appearance at his current age. Quitting smoking, drinking less, and not staying up late and getting more sleep would be a great place to start.
> 
> Not going to happen, though.



You think so? Leo has a baby face and he's not looking bad IMO. I could easily give him 35  Cooper has a healthier lifestyle indeed, even though he gained some weight. I thought he had already had a plastic surgery...

Yoga is soooo good!  He likes racing too, I think he even attended a race in Morocco in April, besides Monaco and Montreal's GPs. That's good for him, maybe he'll become Patrick Dempsey one day. Kidding, Dempsey lives for racing, more than for acting and Michael would never do that IMO. But quitting his lifestyle of nowadays I doubt it...he's rich, he gets to attend amazing parties, he smokes a lot and he usually dates much younger women who have habits that he used to have when he was half his age. He must love this and he probably feels young again...so not going to happen LOL


----------



## bhb2014

Michael wore the British Legion red poppy on GN to commemorate Remembrance Sunday. Cool! 

Recent review of Macbeth. Even of the cast doesn't promote it at AFI, I hope people enjoy the screening tonight.



> Kurzels take on this timeless classic is extremely cinematic and presents itself as an interesting glimpse towards his next film, Assassins Creed, also set to feature Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard, who both manage to portray their characters in Macbeth as considerably more human than ever before, channelling grief and despair as opposed to madness and offering whole new interpretations of the titular character and Lady Macbeth.



http://seroword.com/reviews/macbeth-film-review


----------



## SusanBeach

From attitude: Anastacia interview:





> Who&#8217;d be your dream date?
> 
> Unfortunately most of them are married. I always get big old fat crushes on married men. But I like The Rock. I think he&#8217;d be hilarious to date. I&#8217;ve always loved Gerard Butler&#8217;s little pouty lips and I&#8217;m really digging where Michael Fassbender&#8217;s career is going and the variety of stuff he&#8217;s doing. Did I see him naked in Shame? Yes I did. That scares me! It makes me go &#8216;Can I handle all that?&#8217; The guy is a tripod!





:


----------



## bhb2014

Anastacia is afraid of his thing? Size isn't everything woman! But Michael does seem to be good in bed based on how many women de dates or hooks up with  And it's not because of it...he's a classic womanizer. I mean...


----------



## Lou9

More of Kate gushing. She calls him a "little Irish Scrapper" in this one.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> More of Kate gushing. She calls him a "little Irish Scrapper" in this one.



oh, Kate  feeding him chocolate lol #Fassletisreal



> She also admits trying to make him eat chocolate as she worried he was losing a lot of weight while making the movie.
> 
> "He got thinner and thinner on the film even though he would eat like a horse, I couldn't believe it, I'd be like, 'Your jeans are falling down again.'
> 
> I would see him eat these gigantic plates of food. I would worry and be like, 'Have a snickers, no really have two,' and he'd say, 'No, I am not a snacker.'"





baewatch said:


> Advert on Dublin Bus today. Of course the poll had to be in the way when taking it lol
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/hath3mb43/





pearlyqueen said:


> Snap - from today! The posters are all over London buses too, stating "5 Stars - A Masterpiece"! Really looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178652



Thanks for sharing. I came cross this one which was shot in London Tube. It's pretty cool as well. The door was facing right at his face, perfect angle. 

I was lucky to see Steve Jobs one more time before it was taken down today from the theater near me, but the one which is 30mins from my place is still having it scheduled next week but not sure how long it will hold.


----------



## bhb2014

Kate campaigning, love it!  But that only helps her actually, saying how much she took care of a 40 year-old actor. Her nod is basically locked anyway, she's fine. I think she's going for the win with all this thirst, since Mara seems to be the frontrunner but I have the impression that AMPAS don't connect with her much...

Another pic from GN yesterday night. From Instagram.


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> oh, Kate  feeding him chocolate lol #Fassletisreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I came cross this one which was shot in London Tube. It's pretty cool as well. The door was facing right at his face, perfect angle.
> 
> I was lucky to see Steve Jobs one more time before it was taken down today from the theater near me, but the one which is 30mins from my place is still having it scheduled next week but not sure how long it will hold.



In the same situation, I would make him so much food (I inherited that instinct on my mother's side), but I would be the one who ended up gaining weight!

That tube advert just reminds me of Shame, even if the gaze is very different!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Thanks for sharing. I came cross this one which was shot in London Tube. It's pretty cool as well. The door was facing right at his face, perfect angle.
> 
> .




Ha,ha, that's a funny pic on the tube, Michael's face is plastered all over the place in London ATM [emoji3]Not that most people would  recognise it as him.

Kate is very gushy by nature. I'm sure Michael appreciated her having his back and clearly they are now on good friend terms. Maybe she got on his nerves a bit though with her fussing ...?!


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> In the same situation, I would make him so much food (I inherited that instinct on my mother's side), but I would be the one who ended up gaining weight!



I know exactly what you mean, lol. I remember he said in an interview that he's a natural skinny bastard. It's very hard for him to gain weight since he has high metabolism. If he wouldn't eat as much as he could, he would lose weight and he always eats a lot. I was so jealous when I read that cause I was like I am so easy to gain weight even by drinking water. It also makes me think that how hard for him to lose more weight for Hunger since he himself is already very skinny and there is barely an ounce of fat on him.



> That tube advert just reminds me of Shame, even if the gaze is very different!



You know what I was thinking when I saw that? Man, his eyelashes, long and very curly, lol, especially with that glasses to enhance it. By the way, I feel like the brown contact lenses really make the difference. Even with that little change, I felt he looks different. It's subtle but essential. But I gotta say I like his own blue/green/grey eye color the best.


----------



## bhb2014

Preview of GN tonight! Michael seems a bit sleepy/tired/drunk 

Loved his story about how he's bad at speeches and he did a bad one as best man. But he said it's fine because the couple divorced LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4QOkZe5S2I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9s4faDyGWY


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Kate is very gushy by nature. I'm sure Michael appreciated her having his back and clearly they are now on good friend terms. Maybe she got on his nerves a bit though with her fussing ...?!



While Kate gushes about having his back and wanting to take care of him, she also acknowledges a couple of times that Michael really didn't need it. Judging by their interview videos I think Michael is fine with her narrative. I don't think he would think it as a big deal. I personally like the pressure cooker story better, lol. And Kate, it's time for you to come up a new narrative now.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> While Kate gushes about having his back and wanting to take care of him, she also acknowledges a couple of times that Michael really didn't need it. Judging by their interview videos I think Michael is fine with her narrative. I don't think he would think it as a big deal. I personally like the pressure cooker story better, lol. And Kate, it's time for you to come up a new narrative now.



I can't fault her for wanting to take care of him.  I'd be the same way.    But yeah, it's starting to get old now.  At least she isn't going on and on about his manhood like some do.  That's always second hand embarrassing.


----------



## Lou9

From GN:

Michael talks about the Jane Eyre Horse Story

And Awards Show Stories


----------



## bhb2014

Besides the two videos I posted before

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4QOkZe5S2I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9s4faDyGWY

There's another one in which Michael talks a bit but the focus in on 50 Cent. He definitely whitened his teeth, I just wonder if this is the first time of the tenth one 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW1VmFi_18Y


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> From GN:
> 
> Michael talks about the Jane Eyre Horse Story
> 
> And Awards Show Stories



lol, poor Prince, can you blame him?  I remember that Carey Fukunaga told the same story in Jane Eyre DVD. It was hilarious the way he told it.

It's very nice of Michael mentioning that Kate got two noms at that year. And I always suspect that he never prepares his speeches, ehehehe.

Judging by the three clips GN released, I think the dynamic of four of them was pretty good. I expect less second-hand embarrassment than the Mark Wahlberg one.


----------



## Lou9

gingerglory said:


> lol, poor Prince, can you blame him?  I remember that Carey Fukunaga told the same story in Jane Eyre DVD. It was hilarious the way he told it.
> 
> It's very nice of Michael mentioning that Kate got two noms at that year. And I always suspect that he never prepares his speeches, ehehehe.
> 
> Judging by the three clips GN released, I think the dynamic of four of them was pretty good. I expect less second-hand embarrassment than the Mark Wahlberg one.



The Mark Wahlberg episode was so bad. I have never watched it again because it was so cringe inducing.


----------



## bhb2014

Good old times 

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1112470521123735676_1420247849


----------



## Allie28

Lou9 said:


> From GN:
> 
> Michael talks about the Jane Eyre Horse Story
> 
> And Awards Show Stories



Thanks Lou!  

Blushing Michael is adorable.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> lol, poor Prince, can you blame him?  I remember that Carey Fukunaga told the same story in Jane Eyre DVD. It was hilarious the way he told it.
> 
> It's very nice of Michael mentioning that Kate got two noms at that year. And I always suspect that he never prepares his speeches, ehehehe.
> 
> Judging by the three clips GN released, I think the dynamic of four of them was pretty good. I expect less second-hand embarrassment than the Mark Wahlberg one.



I've never been able to watch the one with Mark Wahlberg straight through.


----------



## Lou9

Allie28 said:


> Thanks Lou!
> 
> Blushing Michael is adorable.



I just like that whenever that story is told (by Michael, Fukunaga or Wasikowska), the reaction is usually: "understandable."


----------



## bhb2014

You mock Wahlberg but Michael doesn't seem sober in this interview either. His eyes and how he sounds sleepy or slow in some parts kinda tell that. I don't blame him, promoting a huge flop must be hard.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> The Mark Wahlberg episode was so bad. I have never watched it again because it was so cringe inducing.





Allie28 said:


> I've never been able to watch the one with Mark Wahlberg straight through.



Me either, I actually played fast forward whenever the camera was on him.


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> *You mock Wahlberg but Michael doesn't seem sober* in this interview either. His eyes and how he sounds sleepy or slow in some parts kinda tell that. I don't blame him, promoting a huge flop must be hard.



Most people's problem with Wahlberg wasn't that he was drunk.  It was that he was a rude jack**s.  A lot of people imbibe on Norton's show and manage to be decent guests.  He obviously couldn't handle it.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Most people's problem with Wahlberg wasn't that he was drunk.  It was that he was a rude jack**s.  A lot of people imbibe on Norton's show and manage to be decent guests.  He obviously couldn't handle it.



Oooooh now I get it. I thought it was because he was drunk and did weird stuff like hitting on Silverman and sitting on Graham's lap  

True, even if Michael was drunk, he behaved well at least. A bit sleepy but he was OK. I think it's nice that he intensified his Shame's image even more after arousing a horse. Some things will never change about him LOL


----------



## BagBerry13

Lou9 said:


> The Mark Wahlberg episode was so bad. I have never watched it again because it was so cringe inducing.





Allie28 said:


> I've never been able to watch the one with Mark Wahlberg straight through.





gingerglory said:


> Me either, I actually played fast forward whenever the camera was on him.



I actually loved it! I laughed through the whole interview. I just found it funny because mostly American actors are pretty boring in these kind of promo interviews (especially Wahlberg) and the alcohol loosened him up. If you look at his next appearance on Graham he was pretty much boring again because he refrained himself from drinking. And also American actors aren't used to alcohol on talk shows. That's a European thing and some can't handle it.


----------



## Lou9

BagBerry13 said:


> I actually loved it! I laughed through the whole interview. I just found it funny because mostly American actors are pretty boring in these kind of promo interviews (especially Wahlberg) and the alcohol loosened him up. If you look at his next appearance on Graham he was pretty boring again because he refrained himself from drinking. And also American actors aren't used to alcohol on talk shows. That's a European thing and some can't handle it.



I just didn't like the way he was opening goading Michael or treating Sarah Silverman (although both demonstrated they were more than capable of taking care of themselves). 

I agree that formats like GN's are more fun, especially having the guests interact with each other, but I though Wahlberg was overly aggressive and Michael barely had time to talk without being interrupted  by Wahlberg needing attention (especially since it was his first time on the show).


----------



## mollie12

I'm kind of between Bagberry and Lou about Wahlberg.  There were moments when Mark was pretty entertaining, especially at the end of the show when he kept dumping people in that chair, but it was at times pretty uncomfortable to watch him make the other guests (and even Graham!) uncomfortable.


----------



## BagBerry13

Lou9 said:


> I just didn't like the way he was opening goading Michael or treating Sarah Silverman (although both demonstrated they were more than capable of taking care of themselves).
> 
> I agree that formats like GN's are more fun, especially having the guests interact with each other, but I though Wahlberg was overly aggressive and Michael barely had time to talk without being interrupted  by Wahlberg needing attention (especially since it was his first time on the show).



But wasn't that Michael's appearance where everyone was wondering what he was doing there anyway? He had nothing to promote. So it's not like he got interrupted promoting anything major.


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> I just didn't like the way he was opening goading Michael or treating Sarah Silverman (although both demonstrated they were more than capable of taking care of themselves).
> 
> I agree that formats like GN's are more fun, especially having the guests interact with each other, but I though Wahlberg was overly aggressive and Michael barely had time to talk without being interrupted  by Wahlberg needing attention (especially since it was his first time on the show).



Yeah, pretty much of this. You can be tipsy, loose-up and entertaining without losing decency and basic manners. The way he interacted with all other guests and with GN was just embarrassing.  How you behave and loose up after you've got tipsy can tell a lot about that person's character, IMO.


----------



## Lou9

BagBerry13 said:


> But wasn't that Michael's appearance where everyone was wondering what he was doing there anyway? He had nothing to promote. So it's not like he got interrupted promoting anything major.



It was a make up to Graham, a fellow Irishman - he had promised to be on to promote something else and then canceled, so he came on while filming Frank (thus the hair). 

But interrupting a guy trying to tell a story or explain (in a humorous way) why his hair looked ridiculous (he couldn't actually say why because it would reveal the ending of Frank) goes beyond the bounds, IMHO. It's a show where someone like Michael, who needs to develop a public image (regardless of what he personally thinks) can become relatable. But Wahlberg wouldn't give him the space to get out more than a sentence. And then he started in on wanting to compare penis sizes... Oy.


----------



## BagBerry13

Lou9 said:


> It was a make up to Graham, a fellow Irishman - he had promised to be on to promote something else and then canceled, so he came on while filming Frank (thus the hair).
> 
> But interrupting a guy trying to tell a story or explain (in a humorous way) why his hair looked ridiculous (he couldn't actually say why because it would reveal the ending of Frank) goes beyond the bounds, IMHO. It's a show where someone like Michael, who needs to develop a public image (regardless of what he personally thinks) can become relatable. But Wahlberg wouldn't give him the space to get out more than a sentence. And then he started in on wanting to compare penis sizes... Oy.



Well, given Mark's ego what did you expect? That's the man who dedicated his book to his penis.


----------



## gingerglory

BagBerry13 said:


> But wasn't that Michael's appearance where everyone was wondering what he was doing there anyway? He had nothing to promote. So it's not like he got interrupted promoting anything major.



It was an odd one. He was filming Frank at the time so his hair looked funny and Sarah actually asked about it and Michael kind of made a joke. I assumed he was there because of 12yrs but they really didn't show anything. It's a really disappointing first appearance and Wahlberg made it even worse. It's not about him interrupting Michael promoting and I think it's just him interrupting everything and everybody said. It's about 30 mins talk time minus the performance, and Michael probably totally talked 5 mins...

ETA: I read Lou's reply now and got the explanation of "odd".


----------



## Allie28

Wasn't Mark also miffed about Michael turning down that movie with him?  He referred to it in a sort of joking way but you could tell, again given his ego, he was miffed about it.


----------



## Lou9

Allie28 said:


> Wasn't Mark also miffed about Michael turning down that movie with him?  He referred to it in a sort of joking way but you could tell, again given his ego, he was miffed about it.



Ah, yes, I forgot about that!  That was ridiculous. You don't call other actors out like that in public. It was at the very beginning and set the whole tone for the show. Felt like he was constantly trying to one up Michael, while Michael wasn't interested in playing the game.


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> From attitude: Anastacia interview:
> 
> 
> 
> :



 https://twitter.com/AnastaciaFanily/status/397264577085198336



mollie12 said:


> Most people's problem with Wahlberg wasn't that he was drunk.  It was that he was a rude jack**s.  A lot of people imbibe on Norton's show and manage to be decent guests.  He obviously couldn't handle it.


It was embarrassing to watch.



Allie28 said:


> Wasn't Mark also miffed about Michael turning down that movie with him?  *He referred to it in a sort of joking way but you could tell, again given his ego, he was miffed about it.*


Yes..


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Wasn't Mark also miffed about Michael turning down that movie with him?  He referred to it in a sort of joking way but you could tell, again given his ego, he was miffed about it.



Right, Broken City. When news came out, at first, I was kind of happy because I wanted Michael works with Russell and was curious how their dynamic would be like on screen. I watched that film and it was awful. I'm glad that Michael turned it down, especially after GN, I know Wahlberg is a jerk. Michael doesn't really need to work with this kind of person.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I'm kind of between Bagberry and Lou about Wahlberg.  There were moments when Mark was pretty entertaining, especially at the end of the show when he kept dumping people in that chair, but it was at times pretty uncomfortable to watch him make the other guests (and even Graham!) uncomfortable.



I think he was fun as hell but many times he made guests and Norton umcomfortable. Like a lot. I had no problems in watching it because it was highly entertaining LOL But if I was there I would be a bit, you know...WTF?


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> Videos of Michael signing/taking pics at events is one of my favorite kind of videos to watch on YT, but I hadn't seen this one before. He looks SO good! Love that "Michael is fine" moment as well as at the end when he gives the pen back and turns that dazzling look on that girl. I would have been keeling over if I was on the receiving end of that. Which is why I never want to be that close to him and embarrass myself terribly.
> 
> This one is my favorite of these types of videos
> 
> https://youtu.be/LD3UtD8ZzxA
> 
> The banter, the easy manner, the way he's so accommodating...you guys, I'm swooning over here.   Gawd, I'm such a fangirl.



San Sebastian Film Festival 2011: https://youtube.com/watch?v=GLEFN3rqjOg 
















This one is very cute too:https://youtube.com/watch?v=wcxFR8t-M3I


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> San Sebastian Film Festival 2011: https://youtube.com/watch?v=GLEFN3rqjOg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very cute too:https://youtube.com/watch?v=wcxFR8t-M3I



Cigarettes...ew! One of his flaws. But nice gifs!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ok, just watched the entire Graham Norton Show. Have no idea why there any suggestions that Michael was drunk or tipsy or tired. He was funny, engaged and more relaxed than I've seen him on any talk show/ interview for many years. He seemed to really enjoy himself, and was cracking up at many of the things being discussed and was very warm to Julie Walters. Overall he came across as quite adorable and gave off the vibe of being a man happy with his  life. [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

Just watched the show. It's on YouTube  It was fun but mostly because of Walters LOL That woman had a blast over there, I didn't know she was so funny! Kate looked stunning too and was just being herself: exaggerated and nice. Love her. I don't know 50 Cent a lot but he always passed to me a more serious image and he was quite interesting over there...he and Walters had a lot of fun, it was actually adorable!

Michael wasn't drunk, thank God. He just seemed by looking at his eyes but this is probably a synthom of being extremely tired. And he's aged a lot so not surprised by that. I'm glad he could show more of his funny side, something he doesn't in US. I loved his impersonation of McKellen and how he "spoiled" him not being in Apocalypse LOL But besides the arousing horse, nothing new about him. I knew about his "band" already  Michael and Michael.

The man clearly needs some change on his lifestlyle though (besides the ridiculous PR games and lies). Seeing him on the show I kinda saw a happy man (he's rich, he has many women and an amazing career), whose energy is almost done. He needs to take care of himself more IMO. He wasn't the Michael from previous appearances on GN, especially last year's. He clearly needs to drink less and party less. He doesn't look old because he works a lot, he has more vacations than 95% of the world. He looks old because his behavior is too much for a 40 year-old. I don't like seeing him looking tired as hell, I hope that in 2016 he ends the messy year he had in 2015 and becomes the old Michael again.


----------



## bhb2014

Kate gushing on Michael...AGAIN. Another co-star she likes to do that  And he loves it, don't pretend you don't man LOL


----------



## Lou9

GN was lovely. Julie Walters is hysterical and I love how attentive Michael was, as well as funny and charming. 

Also noticed that the producer tended to keep him in the shot when either Julie or Kate were talking.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lou9 said:


> GN was lovely. Julie Walters is hysterical and I love how attentive Michael was, as well as funny and charming.
> 
> Also noticed that the producer tended to keep him in the shot when either Julie or Kate were talking.




Glad you had a similar experience of Michael on GN that I had [emoji3][emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## BagBerry13

I'll watch it tomorrow on iPlayer. I like Julie Walters. She's a naughty older lady.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> I'll watch it tomorrow on iPlayer. I like Julie Walters. She's a naughty older lady.




Lol, she may be older in years but she has a young personality! It's clear Michael likes her too [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Glad you had a similar experience of Michael on GN that I had [emoji3][emoji295]&#65039;



Thank you both for sharing.  I didn't think he looked drunk in the clips Lou posted.  Maybe a bit tired but I imagine he came from the AC set where he's been putting in long days.  But he looked happy and like he was enjoying himself.  I did a quick look at twitter... tons of tweets about his appearance and all were positive.  I love Julie Walters in the Harry Potter films (she had one of the most memorable lines in the last film  ) she looks like she'd be a hoot to have a drink with.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

I still haven't watched the show (will do in a little bit) but I'm glad to hear people enjoyed it. Twitter reaction was overwhelmingly positive. A bit surprising how many people didn't seem to know that he was Irish and were taken aback by his accent. And do some Irish people refuse to wear the poppy or something? Because I saw a few tweets talking about how he's Irish, yet he's wearing the poppy. 
Really looking forward to watching it now!


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> I still haven't watched the show (will do in a little bit) but I'm glad to hear people enjoyed it. Twitter reaction was overwhelmingly positive. A bit surprising how many people didn't seem to know that he was Irish and were taken aback by his accent. And do some Irish people refuse to wear the poppy or something? Because I saw a few tweets talking about how he's Irish, yet he's wearing the poppy.
> 
> Really looking forward to watching it now!




I know, it's weird how some people had no clue that Michael is Irish! As for the poppy.... it's worn to commemorate soldiers who died in any wars British service men fought in. Don't want to get into a N.Ireland debate, just to explain why there are comments about Michael wearing a poppy....For some Irish **********s British soldiers in Northern Ireland who died during the Troubles would be commemorated by poppies, although thousands of Irish men fought in the British army in past wars, World War 1 in particular, and lost their lives doing so.... I guess they think that as Michael was raised an Irish Catholic he shouldn't wear one, but he isn't political like that, and he's lived in London for nearly 20 years too so he's showing respect.


----------



## Allie28

Here's the whole GN show.  Everybody quick watch before they have to remove it!!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsGpZccjjA4


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Ok, just watched the entire Graham Norton Show. Have no idea why there any suggestions that Michael was drunk or tipsy or tired. He was funny, engaged and more relaxed than I've seen him on any talk show/ interview for many years. He seemed to really enjoy himself, and was cracking up at many of the things being discussed and was very warm to Julie Walters. Overall he came across as quite adorable and gave off the vibe of being a man happy with his  life. [emoji3]





Lou9 said:


> GN was lovely. Julie Walters is hysterical and* I love how attentive Michael was*, as well as funny and charming.
> 
> Also noticed that the producer tended to keep him in the shot when either Julie or Kate were talking.



Yeah just downloaded and watched it as well. Agree with all you said. I really enjoyed the show and was entertained throughout. I loved the intro with Kate voicing as Siri, brilliant. I think all guests were funny and lovely. The atmosphere was at ease and today's show has tons of info. Even it's not all about Michael, I was totally engaged. Yes, Michael was comfortable, funny, charming and relaxed. And what I loved most about him is his attentiveness when other guests were talking. He was genuinely interested in what other people said and engaged in the conversation. He never tries to be in the spotlight, asks for attentions and he's just happy among with the bunch and enjoyed his time.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Here's the whole GN show.  Everybody quick watch before they have to remove it!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsGpZccjjA4



Thanks Allie XD

Here is another link just in case 

https://vimeo.com/144936755


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Thanks Allie XD
> 
> Here is another link just in case
> 
> https://vimeo.com/144936755



Ahhh, very good.  Thanks!  

And ITA with what you wrote about the episode.  I also noticed how attentive and engaged he was when others were speaking.  I've heard he's that way in real-life, every day conversation. Add that to his list of very attractive qualities.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> I know, it's weird how some people had no clue that Michael is Irish! As for the poppy.... it's worn to commemorate soldiers who died in any wars British service men fought in. Don't want to get into a N.Ireland debate, just to explain why there are comments about Michael wearing a poppy....For some Irish **********s British soldiers in Northern Ireland who died during the Troubles would be commemorated by poppies, although thousands of Irish men fought in the British army in past wars, World War 1 in particular, and lost their lives doing so.... I guess they think that as Michael was raised an Irish Catholic he shouldn't wear one, but he isn't political like that, and he's lived in London for nearly 20 years too so he's showing respect.



Ah, thanks for that bit of background. Figured it was something like that!

There were a lot of guests today, but it was entertaining throughout and they did a good job of keeping Michael in the shot even when Kate or Julie were speaking, as someone else said. And this quality of his of letting others speak and not being an attention hog is what drew me to him early on. I was watching the Oscars roundtable he did with Charlize and Clooney et al and that really stood out to me. It's an attractive quality. In these sorts of interactions, you can tell he's not one of these types who has a huge ego.


----------



## gingerglory

Ha, forgot to mention that I also liked he and Kate told the story about Joanna losing her Apple bonds. It was adorable and hilarious.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oh yes, Michael's attentiveness and the way he engages are so endearing and make the other person feel special[emoji3] ITA he really has no ego like that, he's far more interested in other people than in himself and doesn't much like talking about himself, very modest, genuine and down to earth. 

Came across this on Twitter - an Irish site has put together a list of tweets about him on GN last night, and also includes the video of Julie Walters accepting her BAFTA award for anyone interested!
http://www.dailyedge.ie/michael-fas...ov2015/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## bhb2014

Michael doesn't have an ego? Ok then! IMO, his ego is so big that he never campaigned hard after Shame (he was angry and upset after being snubbed), he mocked Kutcher and laughed for a minute about it (karma!)...someone without an ego, who was so humble, wouldn't do that. He has a huge ego but he wants his fans to believe he doesn't. Who would anyway?  But I don't fall for his PR moves anymore, thank God. It's not bad to have an ego, it's bad to say you don't and your actions say the opposite.

GoldDerby talked to Iain Canning about Macbeth. Video is below!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzOVXz-TZKI

Jobs lost 2072 theaters and it will still have a low PTA of 1K this weekend. But it passed Jobs (2013)! Yes!



> Steve Jobs looks like it was infected with malware, but alas that&#8217;s not the case: The film lost 2,072 theaters, free falling 74% in its fifth weekend with $698K and a total cume of $16.6M.



http://deadline.com/2015/11/spectre-the-peanuts-movie-james-bond-box-office-1201610575


----------



## BadAzzBish

bhb2014 said:


> Michael doesn't have an ego? Ok then! IMO, his ego is so big that he never campaigned hard after Shame (he was angry and upset after being snubbed), he mocked Kutcher and laughed for a minute about it (karma!)...someone without an ego, who was so humble, wouldn't do that. He has a huge ego but he wants his fans to believe he doesn't. Who would anyway?  But I don't fall for his PR moves anymore, thank God. It's not bad to have an ego, it's bad to say you don't and your actions say the opposite.
> 
> GoldDerby talked to Iain Canning about Macbeth. Video is below!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzOVXz-TZKI



^Ita! Also the type of women he "dates" (and for how long) says alot about him as well. Water seeks its own level


----------



## Singra

bhb2014 said:


> Michael doesn't have an ego? Ok then! IMO, his ego is so big that he never campaigned hard after Shame (he was angry and upset after being snubbed), he mocked Kutcher and laughed for a minute about it (karma!)...someone without an ego, who was so humble, wouldn't do that. He has a huge ego but he wants his fans to believe he doesn't. Who would anyway?  But I don't fall for his PR moves anymore, thank God. It's not bad to have an ego, it's bad to say you don't and your actions say the opposite.
> 
> GoldDerby talked to Iain Canning about Macbeth. Video is below!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzOVXz-TZKI
> 
> Jobs lost 2072 theaters and it will still have a low PTA of 1K this weekend. But it passed Jobs (2013)! Yes!





Sorry to butt in... but how do you get to the conclusion he has an outsized ego by not campaigning hard after Shame? 

It always came across to me like he was embarrassed by his eagerness in the Oscar hype and didn't want that to happen again. When it comes to the Oscars it always seems you're damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## bhb2014

BadAzzBish said:


> ^Ita! Also the type of women he "dates" (and for how long) says alot about him as well. Water seeks its own level



Of course. Men like him never date women more famous or more well succeeded, they can't handle that. Ego! (and sexism if you will). The ones he has been dating in the past 3 years show how much just wants to party, travel and have sex (and cheat), nothing more. He treated all of them like crap, he won't change. Last time I saw him treating a girlfriend decently was in 2012, with Nicole. Since then we've had an athlete that still mentions him in interviews, a model/actress that leaked pics on Instagram constantly (and revealed his address once I think) and that told Vanity Fair he gave her a ring, and now a C-list wanna be who happens to be his PR gff too. His personal life is a mess 



Singra said:


> Sorry to butt in... but how do you get to the conclusion he has an outsized ego by not campaigning hard after Shame?
> 
> It always came across to me like he was embarrassed by his eagerness in the Oscar hype and didn't want that to happen again. When it comes to the Oscars it always seems you're damned if you do and damned if you don't.



It's just my opinion. Nobody in here knows him enough to say he has an ego or not and he will never say he has one either. Anyway, after he was snubbed he said he was upset and a big angry. Not to seem he's arrogant or anything but because he was expecting to be nominated after campaigning hard and many people were telling him he would so he started to believe in it. I would have felt the same too. 

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2012/05/michael-fassbender-shame-sex-academy-award-oscar-snub

He totally deserved a nod for 12YAS but he did zero campaign in 2013 (he told the press he wouldn't because he had to shoot and he wasn't a "politician"), his nod came because he was on the package of the many nods the movie received. This year he campaigned hard when Jobs was about to be released but after that he stopped. I don't think he had any problem in doing that, it's part of the game. So it seems he was just upset after Shame but nowadays he's fine again. And he knows he's in an Oscar-bait movie, he knew what he was signing for. He will never campaign hard like he did in 2011 but he will still campaign like he did recently.

In a nutshell, what annoys me is reading that he is very humble and he doesn't have an ego, he's so perfect, etc, when it's clear he has one. We all have one, it's normal


----------



## bhb2014

Slow West nominated!  Michael will probably be in Spain shooting AC when it happens but I'm sure he'll send positive vibes. I have yet seen this film, I MUST! 

http://www.europeanfilmawards.eu/en_EN/nomination-current


----------



## BagBerry13

I just watched Graham Norton. I can only take that much of Kate Winslet. She gets annoying after a while when she's gushing so much about everyone (all her current co-stars). And just talks in general. Even though she made a joke about her bragging I think she really likes to brag and talk about herself a lot. Just the whole story at the end about her wetting herself interrupting Julie. No one asked for that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> I just watched Graham Norton. I can only take that much of Kate Winslet. She gets annoying after a while when she's gushing so much about everyone (all her current co-stars). And just talks in general. Even though she made a joke about her bragging I think she really likes to brag and talk about herself a lot. Just the whole story at the end about her wetting herself interrupting Julie. No one asked for that.




She doesn't irritate me as much as you, but I get your drift. I saw her at the Jobs premiere in London and she was very annoying there, throwing comments around without really engaging with anyone or listening to them. There's no doubt she craves to be centre stage...


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Came across this on Twitter - an Irish site has put together a list of tweets about him on GN last night,
> http://www.dailyedge.ie/michael-fas...ov2015/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



"Put him on the couch and nobody can cope"lol

33.media.tumblr.com/08537dd36826b0ff68aa6c81c0d9c351/tumblr_nxfmb5ymce1trd76fo3_250.gif

btw, what's about that PS-ed birthday picture. I saw it before online of course, but never understand what's funny about it? This is a real question.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> "Put him on the couch and nobody can cope"lol
> 
> 
> 
> 33.media.tumblr.com/08537dd36826b0ff68aa6c81c0d9c351/tumblr_nxfmb5ymce1trd76fo3_250.gif
> 
> 
> 
> btw, what's about that PS-ed birthday picture. I saw it before online of course, but never understand what's funny about it? This is a real question.




You mean that stupid baby birthday photo with Michael's face imposed on it? I dunno, I've never found it remotely funny either!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> You mean that stupid baby birthday photo with Michael's face imposed on it? I dunno, I've never found it remotely funny either!



Yeah, that one. Glad to know that I'm not the only one then. I was seriously thinking maybe there was some kind of pop culture that I missed or something...

Forgot to quote this just now 



> Marjorie Brennan &#8207;@BrennanMarjorie  Nov 6
> I love the way Fassbender still has Irish teeth. No Hollywood veneers or whitening for our Michael #grahamnorton



Look at his stupid mega sharky smile, I just can't... it's so contagious. Every time he goes full-on teeth, I have to smile as well.

http://img2.thejournal.ie/inline/2431671/original/?width=789&version=2431671


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, that one. Glad to know that I'm not the only one then. I was seriously thinking maybe there was some kind of pop culture that I missed or something...
> 
> Forgot to quote this just now
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his stupid mega sharky smile, I just can't... it's so contagious. Every time he goes full-on teeth, I have to smile as well.
> 
> http://img2.thejournal.ie/inline/2431671/original/?width=789&version=2431671




Lol, I know, I never get the obsession with teeth colour....they come in all shades of white and in Europe that's accepted as normal. But in the US it seems that whitening a la Simon Cowell is mandatory - anything less is yucky..It makes me laugh when I read that Michael's had his teeth whitened too, so not him, he's a natural and not concerned  by his appearance and image; left to his own devices he can barely be bothered to comb his hair! And YES that smile of his is so infectious [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

BagBerry13 said:


> I just watched Graham Norton. I can only take that much of Kate Winslet. She gets annoying after a while when she's gushing so much about everyone (all her current co-stars). And just talks in general. Even though she made a joke about her bragging I think she really likes to brag and talk about herself a lot. Just the whole story at the end about her wetting herself interrupting Julie. No one asked for that.



Oh, I like her. She's like that anyway, always gushing about her co-stars, forcing too much sometimes but I still find her pretty cool and charismatic. I have no problems with this personality. And she's usually really nice to fans, I've seen many videos of her at premieres and she always treats people nicely, including London Film Festival's premiere of Jobs. 

But I have friends who don't like her personality either. It happens


----------



## bhb2014

New set pic of AC in London and two Turkish posters of Macbeth!  The film screened to important people this weekend too.

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/663366785010442241

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/663362427455741952



> Wonderful screening today of #macbeth and Q&A with producer #IainCanning (pictured with me). He was also producer of #TheKingsSpeech Macbeth features lead actors #MichaelFassbender and #MarionCotillard and this film is a thrilling interpretation of one of #shakespeare 's most famous and compelling characters, Macbeth is a dramatic re-imagining of the realities of war-torn times and a tale of all-consuming passion and ambition.
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1113393147804170136_613358628





> Amazing film screening&#128076;&#127995; @macbeth_movie @sagaftra @AFIFEST



https://twitter.com/The_HayleyMcL/status/663040298591784961


----------



## bhb2014

Apparently a funeral's scene in AC. No spotting of Michael, although he's probably there. Wonder who dies in it...

It seems they spent all day shooting.



> Filming #FreemasonsHall #CoventGarden #London #Fassbender #marioncotillard #JeremyIrons #MichaelWilliams #Movie #comingsoon ... - See more at: http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1113851418474899584_145159281



http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1113851418474899584_145159281


----------



## Lou9

According to Time, Michael has never slept with anyone on screen. Time was not looking very hard. In one movie, he had sex with more women than most actors in their careers.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> left to his own devices he can barely be bothered to comb his hair! And YES that smile of his is so infectious [emoji2]



OMG, his messy hair is one of my favorites. #Sir,yourhairisawonder


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> According to Time, Michael has never slept with anyone on screen. Time was not looking very hard. In one movie, he had sex with more women than most actors in their careers.



LMAO, Their source is Nerve.coms Hollywood Sex Scene Database http://www.nerve.com/ssdb/stars And wait for it...they don't have Michael Fassbender listed in there. What kind of database is that? No wonder Time says he has slept with 0 people on screen...Geez, research shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> OMG, his messy hair is one of my favorites. #Sir,yourhairisawonder




Haha, the last two pics is how he normally walks around off duty!!


----------



## bhb2014

> He has slept with 0 people on screen.





They should have made a list of actresses he splept with on and OFF screen. He would beat any actor in the world to play Bond. If AV didn't exist he would be dating Alexandra Shipp right now, another one to the list (IF they didn't hook up on set) LOL

But seriously? Cruz, Nicole, Marion, Knightley, Lupita, those two in Fish Tank...how did they write ZERO? Did Time watch any of his films?


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> Ah, thanks for that bit of background. Figured it was something like that!
> 
> There were a lot of guests today, but it was entertaining throughout and they did a good job of keeping Michael in the shot even when Kate or Julie were speaking, as someone else said. *And this quality of his of letting others speak and not being an attention hog is what drew me to him early on.* I was watching the Oscars roundtable he did with Charlize and Clooney et al and that really stood out to me. It's an attractive quality. In these sorts of interactions, you can tell he's not one of these types who has a huge ego.


I've always liked that too.



Singra said:


> Sorry to butt in... but how do you get to the conclusion he has an outsized ego by not campaigning hard after Shame?
> 
> It always came across to me like he was embarrassed by his eagerness in the Oscar hype and didn't want that to happen again. When it comes to the Oscars it always seems you're damned if you do and damned if you don't.


Yes,he was actually pretty clear about his feelings.



Lou9 said:


> According to Time, Michael has never slept with anyone on screen. Time was not looking very hard. In one movie, he had sex with more women than most actors in their careers.




Old pics:


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I've always liked that too.
> 
> 
> Yes,he was actually pretty clear about his feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pics:



Yes, he was pretty clear in saying he was upset and a bit angry in a big interview  Ego! (won't even mention Kutcher's mocking, which also proves he has quite an ego). But he campaigned hard before the release of Jobs so I guess he's not like that anymore. Besides, his nod for 12YAS was a lock anyway, he did zero campaign and still got it.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> OMG, his messy hair is one of my favorites. #Sir,yourhairisawonder



LOL.  The pic of him at the airport...there's a series of them and they crack me up!  He looks like he literally just woke up and stumbled off the plane.  

I might be in the minority but I like messy haired, bearded Michael and clean-shaven, buzz cut Michael equally the same.


----------



## bhb2014

> Dropping all the way to 15th is Universal's Steve Jobs. The film was unable to find any traction after its limited release and this weekend lost 2,072 theaters. Its weekend total from 421 theaters was a mere $823,000. On the plus side, its cume is now up to $16.6 million, which does put it ahead of 2013's Jobs starring Ashton Kutcher before adjusting for inflation.



Actually, Steve Jobs still needs to gross 500K to surpass Kutcher's. Adjusting for inflation, the older film made 17,1M domestic. I'm sure it can do that until December though, not that hard. It will be funny if the film doesn't gross the 35M the other one grossed worldwide (which was three times its budget basically).

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/news/?id=4120&p=.htm


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  The pic of him at the airport...there's a series of them and they crack me up!  *He looks like he literally just woke up and stumbled off the plane.
> *
> I might be in the minority but I like messy haired, bearded Michael and clean-shaven, buzz cut Michael equally the same.



No, you are not the only one, me too. 

The series of them, you say yes, they are hilarious lol, I loved it. It wouldn't surprise me that he just woke up. He said usually he just goes to sleep or watch movies while he is on the plane. Remember someone snapped a pic of him sleeping on the plane. (personally I think it's creepy to take a pic of someone when they are sleeping.)


----------



## bhb2014

When Michael was still hot, despite showing clear signs of aging in his arms. I mean...is he 38 or 48?  I miss him looking hot...last time this happened was during Frank's premiere before he started shooting that crap called TLBO. Jobs is a bomb and he still looks old promoting it...more recently extremely warned out on GN.


----------



## bhb2014

Some old times, before the messy 2015. And when he still looked to be around his real age.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> No, you are not the only one, me too.
> 
> The series of them, you say yes, they are hilarious lol, I loved it. It wouldn't surprise me that he just woke up. He said usually he just goes to sleep or watch movies while he is on the plane. Remember someone snapped a pic of him sleeping on the plane. (personally I think it's creepy to take a pic of someone when they are sleeping.)



Omg, those pics are glorious. I think I'm gonna have to say that I enjoy rumpled, scruffy Fass just a smidge more than polished, put-together Fass.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I've always liked that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,he was actually pretty clear about his feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




Yes Michael was very honest about feeling upset after the Oscar snub and made it very clear that he was most frustrated with himself for allowing himself to be sucked into all the hype. Most importantly he learnt an "important lesson", that awards prey on vanity and are not important and he vowed never to make that mistake in future. He's been true to his word ever since - intelligent people learn from mistakes and Michael is intelligent and honest, despite what some choose to believe.

Here's the extract from the interview where he talked about it:

http://movieline.com/2012/05/15/michael-fassbenders-oscar-lesson/


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> No, you are not the only one, me too.
> 
> 
> 
> The series of them, you say yes, they are hilarious lol, I loved it. It wouldn't surprise me that he just woke up. He said usually he just goes to sleep or watch movies while he is on the plane. Remember someone snapped a pic of him sleeping on the plane. (personally I think it's creepy to take a pic of someone when they are sleeping.)




Thanks ginger glory and Allie for posting these lovely pics! Smart or scruffy Michael always looks hot, although my preference is towards the casual scruffy Michael because I know he's more comfy and relaxed like that! But either way he never disappoints and is always a pleasure to behold [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

Some old pics with Nicole in Shame, Venice and London I think. So happy she's doing well with her show nowadays


----------



## bhb2014

Michael was upset after being snubbed and "learned his lesson" but had no problems in campaigning hard for Jobs until it bombed at the box office. He didn't campaign in 2013 because he was still disappointed in 2013 and had Slow West to shoot. And he knew he was going to be nominated anyway. 

He surely has no problems in playing the game as we've learned with his fake split with AV before Jobs release LOL and his annoying campaign along with Kate in September/October. Guess he changed his mind until he had an Oscar-bait role...not surprised, he's not different from any other thristy actor when he knows he can win a big award in a major Oscar-bait movie.

His full quote.



> At the beginning people [say], &#8216;You&#8217;re going to be going to the Oscars,&#8217; and you&#8217;re like, &#8216;Whatever, doesn&#8217;t matter, don&#8217;t think so.&#8217; But after a while it does penetrate. After a while you&#8217;re like, &#8216;Anyway, so I&#8217;m going to the Oscars. . .&#8217;&#8221; He laughs. &#8220;And you start to believe it. And I did. I thought I was going. And then I found out I wasn&#8217;t and I was upset. I was very upset by it. The first reaction was &#8216;What the ****. . .?&#8217;&#8221; He sounds frustrated that he had let himself get sucked in. &#8220;It&#8217;s a vanity thing. It does become important to you. And it shouldn&#8217;t.&#8221; On reflection, he decided that he had learned something about misplaced priorities. &#8220;A good little lesson.



He was loyal to this until early 2015 apparently, I admire his effort 

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2012/05/michael-fassbender-shame-sex-academy-award-oscar-snub


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> No, you are not the only one, me too.
> 
> The series of them, you say yes, they are hilarious lol, I loved it. It wouldn't surprise me that he just woke up. He said usually he just goes to sleep or watch movies while he is on the plane. Remember someone snapped a pic of him sleeping on the plane. (personally I think it's creepy to take a pic of someone when they are sleeping.)



Ahh, thank you my friend!  

I'm sitting here chuckling all over again.  Those pics.... 

(and yet he still looks totally hot!)


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks ginger glory and Allie for posting these lovely pics! Smart or scruffy Michael always looks hot, although my preference is towards the casual scruffy Michael because I know he's more comfy and relaxed like that! But either way he never disappoints and is always a pleasure to behold [emoji2]



Ginger's great at finding and posting the pics!  I'm just enjoying them.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Michael was very honest about feeling upset after the Oscar snub and made it very clear that he was most frustrated with himself for allowing himself to be sucked into all the hype. Most importantly he learnt an "important lesson", that awards prey on vanity and are not important and he vowed never to make that mistake in future. He's been true to his word ever since - intelligent people learn from mistakes and Michael is intelligent and honest, despite what some choose to believe.
> 
> Here's the extract from the interview where he talked about it:
> 
> http://movieline.com/2012/05/15/michael-fassbenders-oscar-lesson/



I actually remember being taken back a bit at how honest and forthcoming he was.  Not many actors would admit they got sucked up into the hype like that.  But all of his colleagues were telling him he was going to be nominated.  It seemed a given.  It had to be disappointing when it didn't happen and I admire him for admitting that he was.


----------



## bhb2014

Allie28 said:


> I actually remember being taken back a bit at how honest and forthcoming he was.  Not many actors would admit they got sucked up into the hype like that.  But all of his colleagues were telling him he was going to be nominated.  It seemed a given.  It had to be disappointing when it didn't happen and I admire him for admitting that he was.



It was very nice to see him being "honest" after the snub indeed. And then, three years later he started doing the same, playing PR games and was even happy about the "Oscar buzz" in an interview. It's interesting when fame, Money and the "vanity" of the Oscar changes some people. Michael's case is perfect to show that. Waiting for his next honest interview if he is snubbed for iFlop. Sorry, Steve Jobs.


----------



## truthfairy

considering the number of bombs that Vikassy has had between them so far, is TLBO being pushed back to let X-Men Apocalypse and Assassins Creed go first? If they are hits, that would be better for TLBO? I was looking foward to tlbo until the 'living together' story emerged. Not going anywhere near that film now..thats just creepy and so unnecessary


----------



## llllllll

bhb2014 said:


> It was very nice to see him being "honest" after the snub indeed. And then, three years later he started doing the same, playing PR games and *was even happy about the "Oscar buzz" in an interview*. It's interesting when fame, Money and the "vanity" of the Oscar changes some people. Michael's case is perfect to show that. Waiting for his next honest interview if he is snubbed for iFlop. Sorry, Steve Jobs.



What exactly is wrong with this? Is he supposed to be sad about the Oscar buzz? Or do you want to hear some fake answer like "Oh those things don't matter to me, the audience's response is all I need"?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I actually remember being taken back a bit at how honest and forthcoming he was.  Not many actors would admit they got sucked up into the hype like that.  But all of his colleagues were telling him he was going to be nominated.  It seemed a given.  It had to be disappointing when it didn't happen and I admire him for admitting that he was.




Yes, it can't have been easy for Michael to not only face up to the let down but confront his mistake and address it publicly, it was brave of him. This not only demonstrates his honesty but his integrity too, something else that sets him above other actors for me [emoji3] I admire him for it and for being true to his word ever since. 

Of course he is contractually obliged to promote his films when they open, but that is VERY different from campaigning for awards for himself. I'm surprised by how little promotion he's done for Steve Jobs tbh, a couple of special screenings, a day of press in London and only a weekend in NY for the NYFF and whilst his costars hung around in the US for the rest of the week, Michael chose to put his personal life first and accompanied his girlfriend to Paris instead. He only did one TV interview in the US and one in the UK for SJ, and I suspect,  as far as he's concerned, that's it for any promotion for SJ or Macbeth. Very different from actors who crave awards and spend their time frenetically publicising themselves by way of media coverage, and glad handing and schmoozing with people of influence to campaign for themselves. I'll wager good money we'll see none of that carry on from Michael either this awards season or any other [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

llllllll said:


> What exactly is wrong with this? Is he supposed to be sad about the Oscar buzz? Or do you want to hear some fake answer like "Oh those things don't matter to me, the audience's response is all I need"?



There's nothing wrong in liking the Oscar buzz  You missed my point, I'll explain it better. When he was promoting Shame and campaigning hard for it, he showed he wanted to "sell out" (he told that to a journalist back then) and win awards and nods for the film. It's totally fine to want that, most actors do. I don't like them any less because they wanna be recognized for their work, that's how the game works.

My issue with Michael is that he said, after his snub, that he "learned his lesson", that the Oscar is a "vanity thing" and he's not a "politician" and blablabla. In 2013 he was loyal to what he said by doing zero campaign for 12YAS, even though his nod was a lock given the extremely high ratings of the film and the box office immense success. 

Then, in 2015, he hasn't campaigned hard like Shame (he doesn't need to, he isn't a nobody anymore either) but he has done a lot of it in late September and October. He planted a fake split with his PR girlfriend, he's been doing staged PDA all year and leaking pics on social networks, he's been attending many special screenings of Jobs and Macbeth...he's campaigning and using the press to be on the spotlight.

So, when I saw him saying that back in 2012 and 2013 and then the same guy did all these things I mentioned above, I was like "well, he was either lying about it or he has moved on and he doesn't have any problems in campaigning anymore". What annoys me too is people saying he doesn't care about the Oscar or he won't play the game since Shame's snub but he clearly does care and he is playing the game, even in his personal life. I hope you get my point now


----------



## bhb2014

truthfairy said:


> considering the number of bombs that Vikassy has had between them so far, is TLBO being pushed back to let X-Men Apocalypse and Assassins Creed go first? If they are hits, that would be better for TLBO? I was looking foward to tlbo until the 'living together' story emerged. Not going anywhere near that film now..thats just creepy and so unnecessary



Actually, they think TLBO will be a contender in the next awards season so they are only releasing it in UK in January 2017 and in US probably in late 2016. So you can expect a Berlin or Cannes premiere in 2016 or a Fall festival one. That's what I think anyway. 

X-Men being a hit makes no difference to Michael because people aren't watching it because of him. AC, on the other hand, might make him become an A-list star since the film is being sold on his name and Marion's name (popular games don't guarantee box office as we've seen in the past and this year). But we can't forget that TLBO's target is completely different and nobody cares about Weinstein Couple, besides the fact that they aren't big stars: he's a B-list star and she's a C-list one who depends on him and Harvey to gain attention. So, IMO, what will prevent that film to be another bomb to their careers are very good reviews. If that happens, the film has a chance to be a hit in limited release. Releasing that wide will make it another Steve Jobs or UNCLE 

Don't worry, Cianfrance has done the "living together" thing before, that's his method. I also don't like it but Michael knew about his methods and still signed on to it so I assume he didn't care about that. Besides, that only made it easier for him to hook up with another co-star LOL he would anyway, that's what he does, but it helped him reaching his goal.


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> What exactly is wrong with this? Is he supposed to be sad about the Oscar buzz? Or do you want to hear some fake answer like "Oh those things don't matter to me, the audience's response is all I need"?




ITA, there's absolutely nothing wrong with him saying it's great a film is receiving Oscar buzz, any reasonable person can understand that. Quite different to actually campaigning for the thing, he won't do that - learnt his lesson in 2012!


----------



## bhb2014

About Paris Fashion Week, as the French celeb follower said on this account (followed by 30K people), it was all planned. That pic was planned and when he said "They are together, it's official"...I mean, what kind of ordinary person says that?  The only reason Michael went there was to confirm to his fandom that he lied about their split and AV "invaded" Jobs red carpet (she was the ONLY person who wasn't in the cast that did that LOL thirst is huge!) not as friend but as his "girlfriend". He missed one day of campaigning to do another part of his PR moves in 2015. We know he refuses to acknowledge her so he used a famous celeb guy to do so. Pretty embarrassing.

And funny that the "attended" the show but we don't have any pics or people saying he was there, except for this dude...interesting. Because when Michael "supported" TOY's premiere dressed as a homeless we had many pics and comments about it. But in a much bigger event like PFW we have zero...I bet he only went there to take that pic, drink for free at the after party (we all know he loves booze) and left the place LOL Also, the French guy said Michael was "maybe" a good boyfriend, MAYBE. And when a fan asked him about it, he asked her to stop making weird questions and that he didn't care about it, Michael is only a human being. What a mess.

https://instagram.com/p/8k5gseLXsf/?taken-by=popof_popyandco

PS: attending AMPAS and SAG screenings, lying to the worldwide press about a PR split before a big premiere, playing an annoying bromance with his co-star is campaigning. It's all part of his PR plan this awards season. Some refuse to accept Michael being a Hollywood puppet but what can we do right? We believe in what we wanna believe. I believe he is one, others think he is in love and attending special screenings is part of promotion. Nobody in here actually knows him so...let's make assumptions.


----------



## twiddlebird

truthfairy said:


> considering the number of bombs that Vikassy has had between them so far, is TLBO being pushed back to let X-Men Apocalypse and Assassins Creed go first? If they are hits, that would be better for TLBO? I was looking foward to tlbo until the 'living together' story emerged. Not going anywhere near that film now..thats just creepy and so unnecessary



Agree. Cianfrance's methods are sick. He's actually forced his actors to have sex and build actual relationships (they plan "activites" so they can "bond"). His background is in documentaries, so he strives to make real relationships with his actors so they can "behave" for the camera instead of acting.

I know that MF and AV knew Cianfrance's methods, but I really don't think a psychologist was sitting next to them when they signed their contracts, warning them of the potentially permanent psychological repercussions of being in that production.

I also don't think the casting director was sitting there filling out psychological profiles of each of them determining that they were a great match for each other. If I'm going to volunteer to have a third party create a relationship for me, I'd rather it be something like a dating website (that does psych profling) or close friend that knows me and the guy and not a casting director. Yuck.

Relationships like their's can be made. I've seen it in arranged marriages. Cianfrance actually has a history of doing this with other actors, but I don't think it's right or ethical. It's one thing if a couple met on set and just happen to fall in love (Brad and Angelina), it's another thing entirely if their real emotions were actually psychologically ENGINEERED for a silly movie.


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, I thought I'm gonna ignore those posts because not everyone can know everything but it's getting ridiculous.
In order for something to be called a method you have to do it more than once. Derek Cianfrance did the "living together" once before as an experiment. It created great results and an amazing film. I'm presuming both Michael and Alicia have seen that film and its great reception so I think no one had to "force" them living together with them knowing what kind of end result could be created. They're both adults who make their own decisions. If they hadn't like the idea of living together they could've just walked away. So don't create drama where is none just because it fits into your conspiracy theories.


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I thought I'm gonna ignore those posts because not everyone can know everything but it's getting ridiculous.
> In order for something to be called a method you have to do it more than once. Derek Cianfrance did the "living together" once before as an experiment. It created great results and an amazing film. I'm presuming both Michael and Alicia have seen that film and its great reception so I think no one had to "force" them living together with them knowing what kind of end result could be created. They're both adults who make their own decisions. If they hadn't like the idea of living together they could've just walked away. So don't create drama where is none just because it fits into your conspiracy theories.



Grown adults?  Making their own decisions?  That's crazy talk!!

Put on your tin foil hat woman and believe that not only did Cianfrance force them to live together, he's also blackmailing them along with Weinsten to force them to act like a couple til the oscars!  Although now that TLBO won't be released til 2017 they'll have to be forced even longer.  Poor souls. 

See, we got to create drama and believe the conspiracies because the alternative is to acknowledge that two adults met over a year ago, liked each other, and began dating of their own free will.  And we can't have that.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Agree. Cianfrance's methods are sick. He's actually forced his actors to have sex and build actual relationships (they plan "activites" so they can "bond"). His background is in documentaries, so he strives to make real relationships with his actors so they can "behave" for the camera instead of acting.
> 
> I know that MF and AV knew Cianfrance's methods, but I really don't think a psychologist was sitting next to them when they signed their contracts, warning them of the potentially permanent psychological repercussions of being in that production.
> 
> I also don't think the casting director was sitting there filling out psychological profiles of each of them determining that they were a great match for each other. If I'm going to volunteer to have a third party create a relationship for me, I'd rather it be something like a dating website (that does psych profling) or close friend that knows me and the guy and not a casting director. Yuck.
> 
> Relationships like their's can be made. I've seen it in arranged marriages. Cianfrance actually has a history of doing this with other actors, but I don't think it's right or ethical. It's one thing if a couple met on set and just happen to fall in love (Brad and Angelina), it's another thing entirely if their real emotions were actually psychologically ENGINEERED for a silly movie.



I agree with you and truthfairy that Cianfrance's methods aren't nice, at least for me. I don't think he needs to do that, especially when he has great actors on his cast. That's all  At lest Gosling and Mendes worked out, have a child and they actually like each other. Unlike some Weinstein couple that Harvey introduced in Cannes and since then never made a single public appearance looking happy, only weird and distant paps/fans pics in which both look miserable (unless when AV is at some premiere using Michael's fame to be on the spotlight, of course). I won't even mention Michael refusing to call her his girlfriend and their lack of posing pics together and their PR stunt about their split. Seeing this you know when a couple is PR or not.

About TLBO, they're both adults so they could have bailed if they wanted to. She wouldn't because she's desperate to get roles in Hollywood since she's a nobody over there, but Michael could have done something else if he wanted to. He's not a big star but I'm sure that he would have done another indie film or something. So even if they actually disliked that in the end, I couldn't care less, they accepted doing it, that's their problem.

In other words, I disagree with you on that but I won't make fun of you. It's your opinion so it's not ridiculous, who am I to say that to anyone? I just don't agree with you. Besides, Michael looks 50 in those pics that surfaced (his character starts the film on his early 20s), while Harvey's it girl looks 15. It will be funny as hell to watch them playing a couple that seems father and daughter  The casting of this film was so wrong...LOL Like Pines, it won't go anywhere on awards season. And Pines had a very popular cast and good reviews.


----------



## bhb2014

Italian posters for Macbeth. And the French one.


----------



## BagBerry13

Again, it was _Blue Valentine_ where Gosling lived with Williams. Not _The Place Beyond the Pines_. He didn't live with Mendes, only went on planned dates (by the director) with her in character.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Grown adults?  Making their own decisions?  That's crazy talk!!
> 
> 
> 
> Put on your tin foil hat woman and believe that not only did Cianfrance force them to live together, he's also blackmailing them along with Weinsten to force them to act like a couple til the oscars!  Although now that TLBO won't be released til 2017 they'll have to be forced even longer.  Poor souls.
> 
> 
> 
> See, we got to create drama and believe the conspiracies because the alternative is to acknowledge that two adults met over a year ago, liked each other, and began dating of their own free will.  And we can't have that.




Well, I thought I'd already seen how low the conspiracy theories can reach to desperately try to counter a couple in a relationship....sadly not. All the PR/Weinstein/blackmail stuff was ridiculous enough, bordering on adolescent, but this just goes beyond it all. Surely nobody can believe that any film director can force Michael (and Alicia) to have a sexual relationship against their will??? Just bizarre. In the real world they are still together over a year later, a private low-key couple who mind their own business and happily getting on with living their lives. No drama, just a normal relationship like millions of other men and women around the world.


----------



## bhb2014

BagBerry13 said:


> Again, it was _Blue Valentine_ where Gosling lived with Williams. Not _The Place Beyond the Pines_. He didn't live with Mendes, only went on planned dates (by the director) with her in character.



Oh thanks, it was indeed. I didn't find your source about the planned dates though, I only found this about the shooting. Interesting (don't like it but it's is method anyway).



> On Blue Valentine Mr. Cianfrance had Mr. Gosling and Michelle Williams live together for a month in what would be their characters marital home. For Pines he again wanted to put the actors in an aquarium of real life, he said. They shot in police precincts and used actual tellers for bank robberies. Mr. Cianfrance modeled chase and getaway scenes after rough-and-tumble reality shows like Cops.



http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/24/m...derek-cianfrances-place-beyond-the-pines.html


----------



## BagBerry13

I just realised it wasn't even Gosling and Mendes that went on those dates but Mendes and Ali. So Gosling didn't have to do anything this time. 
Link


----------



## bhb2014

> Similar methods were used on Pines. Bradley Cooper lived with his on-screen wife Rose Byrne, while Eva Mendes and Mahershala Ali (who plays Kofi, the other man in Mendes' character Rominas life) were sent out on dates at the bowling alley. Cianfrance wants his actors to read and then junk the script, to build relationships off-screen and then, on the day of the shoot, interpret the characters through instinct.



Oh, he made Cooper and Byrne live together, didn't know that. Thanks! Gosling got rid of Cianfrance's methods this time then  

I didn't like this movie. Mendes was amazing but Byrne was wasted and I hated Cooper's performance. I loved Blue Valentine though, Williams surely deserved that nod.


----------



## bhb2014

Sorkin adressing the bomb of Jobs.



> I think theres been some confusion about the movie. Theres not a fact about Steve Jobs that has been distorted, perverted or invented except this: Steve Jobs didnt have confrontations with five people 40 minutes before every product launch. Thats a writers conceit



http://deadline.com/2015/11/steve-jobs-aaron-sorkin-steve-jobs-facts-lies-1201613284

This website kinda disagrees with him though. It points out over 10 inaccurate facts about the movie. And not only the conversations he mentions above.

http://www.historyvshollywood.com/reelfaces/steve-jobs

But IMO the issue wasn't inaccuracy, it was the subject that nobody cares about. At least in US, we'll see if people care in UK next weekend.


----------



## SusanBeach

Morgane said:


> I've always liked that too.
> 
> 
> Yes,he was actually pretty clear about his feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pics:



Oh!!!! Morgane: pic nr 2 is just


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> Grown adults?  Making their own decisions?  That's crazy talk!!
> 
> Put on your tin foil hat woman and believe that not only did Cianfrance force them to live together, he's also blackmailing them along with Weinsten to force them to act like a couple til the oscars!  Although now that TLBO won't be released til 2017 they'll have to be forced even longer.  Poor souls.
> 
> See, we got to create drama and believe the conspiracies because the alternative is to acknowledge that two adults met over a year ago, liked each other, and began dating of their own free will.  And we can't have that.



^^^ This!!


----------



## twiddlebird

We can all agree to disagree on philosophical points that are way too big for the confines of this thread. What is the nature of love? Do humans really possess free will?

However, it cannot be denied that engineering actual emotions between MF and AV was the plan from Cianfrance from the beginning. They were forced together - it's already been admitted. Here's a telling quote about Cianfrance's "methods", and the psychological manipulation he's well known to perform on his actors:



> After shooting the past scenes, the actors had just a month to age six  years and collapse all the early possibilities of their marriage.  Cianfrance had Gosling and Michelle live together in their rural  Pennsylvania house with their onscreen daughter (Faith Wladyka) and  watched as they struggled with the real stresses of having to share a  bathroom and do the dishes three times a day. Their grocery budget was  based on Dean's salary as a housepainter and Cindy's a nurse (she never  did become a doctor)-- $200 every two weeks.
> 
> He accelerated the relationship's corrosion by starting off-screen  fights between his actors. One night he told Gosling to go into  Williams' bedroom and try to make love to her. Gosling, soundly  rejected, ended up sleeping on the couch.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/katy-hall/blue-valentine-how-derek-_b_819497.html

Behavior, thoughts, and actions were all engineered by Cianfrance to obtain less performances by actors and more natural behaviors. He most certainly subjected MF and AV to this as well. Psychological manipulation and engineered relationships, it's what he does.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I don't know why its so hard to believe that in Hollywood there are pr relationships, that actors are involved in such a relationship and top Hollywood executives can and have hold meetings with actors to have them be in pr relationships. Why is Michael exempt? Is he above it? Isnt there a possibility that he is in a pr relationship for pr purposes? The funny thing is there are people out there who work in the business and know how it goes and knows that there are pr hookups and yet they would say there's no such thing. Why? Because its Michael? He wouldn't do that? It's true love? . My thing on this matter is, they met, there might have been an attraction, they had a fling and by the time filming was over on TLBO so was the fling. However I think her people see it as a way for her to get publicity from an A list star and pitched that idea to him. He's helping her out, he's doing her a favor. Whatever he wanted from her he already got. He's not getting anything out of this publicity wise. He can get get that all on his own, he does not need to be on the arm of an actress whether its A list or down to D list to get any type of publicity. She on the other hand, has benefited from this a whole lot. She's a lot more known now than she was before she started filming TLBO. And please do not insult intelligences by saying they're so happy and so in love. At just a glance, you can tell they're not happy at all and once again please dont say they don't have to look happy and smiling 24hrs/everytime they're out together. Even when a picture is taken without their knowledge you can see neither one is happy with the other.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Grown adults?  Making their own decisions?  That's crazy talk!!
> 
> Put on your tin foil hat woman and believe that not only did Cianfrance force them to live together, he's also blackmailing them along with Weinsten to force them to act like a couple til the oscars!  Although now that TLBO won't be released til 2017 they'll have to be forced even longer.  Poor souls.
> 
> See, we got to create drama and believe the conspiracies because the alternative is to acknowledge that two adults met over a year ago, liked each other, and began dating of their own free will.  And we can't have that.



Well, haters gonna hate. Common sense, reasoning, logic, basic reading and listening comprehensions are not in their department. They live for drama, attention, conspiracies, defamation, stating distorted "opinions" tediously as FACTS as if anybody would care. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Well, I thought I'd already seen how low the conspiracy theories can reach to desperately try to counter a couple in a relationship....sadly not. All the PR/Weinstein/blackmail stuff was ridiculous enough, bordering on adolescent, but this just goes beyond it all. Surely nobody can believe that any film director can force Michael (and Alicia) to have a sexual relationship against their will??? Just bizarre. In the real world they are still together over a year later, a private low-key couple who mind their own business and happily getting on with living their lives. No drama, just a normal relationship like millions of other men and women around the world.



Yeah, in real world, their lives go on. Whether they decide to date or to break up, that's their business, nobody else. The haters on the internet could hate all they want through keyboards, but they have zero influence and values.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Quite! ^^

I'm being to understand how brainwashing works; clearly if nonsense is repeated often enough some people believe it as facts! And alarmingly are completely unable to DIFFERENTIATE opinions from facts....These "conspiracies" are not only ridiculous but completely contradictory. On the one hand Weinstein is controlling Michael and Alicia by forcing them into a PR relationship....but, but, he hates Michael and won't promote Macbeth....so WHY would he have the slightest interest in either of them??? And there is zero explanation of what Michael would gain by pretending to be in a relationship with Alicia, in fact I've seen it acknowledged he has nothing to gain and is just doing a favour... WHY would he go to these lengths to do a favour? And why is it so much easier to believe in these bizarre conspiracies than in what's glaringly obvious - he's in a relationship with Alicia because he wants to be! Crazy huh? Like he's not a normal man capable of having emotions and sustaining a relationship with a woman...


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I don't know why its so hard to believe that in Hollywood there are pr relationships, that actors are involved in such a relationship and top Hollywood executives can and have hold meetings with actors to have them be in pr relationships. Why is Michael exempt? Is he above it? Isnt there a possibility that he is in a pr relationship for pr purposes? The funny thing is there are people out there who work in the business and know how it goes and knows that there are pr hookups and yet they would say there's no such thing. Why? Because its Michael? He wouldn't do that? It's true love? . My thing on this matter is, they met, there might have been an attraction, they had a fling and by the time filming was over on TLBO so was the fling. However I think her people see it as a way for her to get publicity from an A list star and pitched that idea to him. He's helping her out, he's doing her a favor. Whatever he wanted from her he already got. He's not getting anything out of this publicity wise. He can get get that all on his own, he does not need to be on the arm of an actress whether its A list or down to D list to get any type of publicity. She on the other hand, has benefited from this a whole lot. She's a lot more known now than she was before she started filming TLBO. And please do not insult intelligences by saying they're so happy and so in love. At just a glance, you can tell they're not happy at all and once again please dont say they don't have to look happy and smiling 24hrs/everytime they're out together. Even when a picture is taken without their knowledge you can see neither one is happy with the other.



It's a matter of opinion anyway. Nobody in here knows them so we make assumptions. While we think he is in a PR relationship with a young co-star (for the third time) that he hates and vice-versa, besides proving he's not the same guy who told he wouldn't campaign again, other fans think he loves her and that he doesn't do PR games. Same way we think they are wrong by thinking like that for many reasons (staged PDAs, miserable pics, fake split announcements to the press, never supports her i anything, him treating AV like crap and never acknowleding her), they think we are wrong for saying that. Nobody knows the truth anyway, so what we can do is discuss our opinions in here.

I do have to say that I had no problem with Michael's exes, including Madalina and Louise. They were thirsty for his fame and he let them use him to become more famous but nothing compares to Harvey's it girl. Even in movies forums people mock her thrist and lack of charisma. In mainstream gossip websites, most people don't even know who she is, even after so many magazine covers bought by Weinstein, in which she has mentioned Michael many times. Him? Never bothered. And differently from his exes, all of them actually, he did embarrassing staged PDAs in AUS, Monaco, NY and Sweden. He never did that, why is he doing it now? If he at least seemed actually in love I would think she was different. Since he doesn't, he seems to hate her presence actually, I strongly believe they are fake as hell. Big time. Even hold her hand he can't, I mean LOL Ice couple.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> We can all agree to disagree on philosophical points that are way to big for the confines of this thread. What is the nature of love? Do humans really possess free will?
> 
> However, it cannot be denied that engineering actual emotions between MF and AV was the plan from Cianfrance from the beginning. They were forced together - it's already been admitted. Here's a telling quote about Cianfrance's "methods", and the psychological manipulation he's well known to perform on his actors:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/katy-hall/blue-valentine-how-derek-_b_819497.html
> 
> Behavior, thoughts, and actions were all engineered by Cianfrance to obtain less performances by actors and more natural behaviors. He most certainly subjected MF and AV to this as well. Psychological manipulation and engineered relationships, it's what he does.



Again, I don't like his methods either. Pretty weird. But Gosling knew about them and still did Pines. Michael surely knew about it and still accepted doing TLBO. At least his method worked in BV and it went to get many awards nods. We'll see next year what happens to his new film. I do think he can get amazing performances without doing this kind of stuff. 

But being honest, I don't think his way or working affected performances in a negative way at least, he just made it easier for Michael to sleep with AV, something that would happen anyway. The day I saw his name announced, I went to IMDB to check her profile because I had never heard of her before, and when I saw 1988, brunette, a little bit tanned...bingo


----------



## llllllll

bhb2014 said:


> There's nothing wrong in liking the Oscar buzz  You missed my point, I'll explain it better. When he was promoting Shame and campaigning hard for it, he showed he wanted to "sell out" (he told that to a journalist back then) and win awards and nods for the film. It's totally fine to want that, most actors do. I don't like them any less because they wanna be recognized for their work, that's how the game works.
> 
> My issue with Michael is that he said, after his snub, that he "learned his lesson", that the Oscar is a "vanity thing" and he's not a "politician" and blablabla. In 2013 he was loyal to what he said by doing zero campaign for 12YAS, even though his nod was a lock given the extremely high ratings of the film and the box office immense success.
> 
> Then, in 2015, he hasn't campaigned hard like Shame (he doesn't need to, he isn't a nobody anymore either) but he has done a lot of it in late September and October. He planted a fake split with his PR girlfriend, he's been doing staged PDA all year and leaking pics on social networks, he's been attending many special screenings of Jobs and Macbeth...he's campaigning and using the press to be on the spotlight.
> 
> So, when I saw him saying that back in 2012 and 2013 and then the same guy did all these things I mentioned above, I was like "well, he was either lying about it or he has moved on and he doesn't have any problems in campaigning anymore". What annoys me too is people saying he doesn't care about the Oscar or he won't play the game since Shame's snub but he clearly does care and he is playing the game, even in his personal life. I hope you get my point now



I understand you more now, but to be honest I don't get this whole campaigning business and everything that involves so I guess I just take things at face value. I don't get how him doing regular promotional interviews and attending screenings is special campaigning.  

You mentioned in another post that he had a fake bromance that was part of his campaign. I assume you are talking about James. How was that fake? I don't understand why the Academy would care about that?

I also don't understand this PR relationship business with AV. Why is it so hard to believe they  just like each other? How would him going to some fashion show with his gf would help his image in anyway? I don't man lol I just like the guy, and I don't understand why everything he does is criticised so much. I admit I'm really naive about all this stuff though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> I understand you more now, but to be honest I don't get this whole campaigning business and everything that involves so I guess I just take things at face value. I don't get how him doing regular promotional interviews and attending screenings is special campaigning.
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned in another post that he had a fake bromance that was part of his campaign. I assume you are talking about James. How was that fake? I don't understand why the Academy would care about that?
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't understand this PR relationship business with AV. Why is it so hard to believe they  just like each other? How would him going to some fashion show with his gf would help his image in anyway? I don't man lol I just like the guy, and I don't understand why everything he does is criticised so much. I admit I'm really naive about all this stuff though.




There's nothing to be naive about unless you sign up for weird and bizarre alternatives to the real world. Everything you've said here is plain common sense, not naive at all! [emoji3]


----------



## bhb2014

llllllll said:


> I understand you more now, but to be honest I don't get this whole campaigning business and everything that involves so I guess I just take things at face value. I don't get how him doing regular promotional interviews and attending screenings is special campaigning.
> 
> You mentioned in another post that he had a fake bromance that was part of his campaign. I assume you are talking about James. How was that fake? I don't understand why the Academy would care about that?
> 
> I also don't understand this PR relationship business with AV. Why is it so hard to believe they  just like each other? How would him going to some fashion show with his gf would help his image in anyway? I don't man lol I just like the guy, and I don't understand why everything he does is criticised so much. I admit I'm really naive about all this stuff though.



There is promotion, like interviews on TV, websites and magazines and premieres. He did all those for 12YAS. Then we have special things, like attending AMPAS and SAG screenings and Q&A's, things he did while in US recently and in UK (roundtables are included too but he only did those in 2011 I think). In these websites they explain better:

http://www.vox.com/2014/11/20/7253041/oscars

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...-to-win-an-oscar/story-e6frfpli-1227206407600

Oh, not James. I was referring to Kate Winslet, who's famous for being a hard campaign actress. I'm sure she and Michael got on well on set and off set, both usually do with their co-stars as we've seen before. But while they were campaigning for Jobs last month and late September it was like...too much, sometimes I thought they were forcing too much because the film had Oscar buzz back then (it still does but MUCH less) and they needed to use their "bromance" to help selling and the film to the audience and voters. That's just my POV.

You can read my previous comments, I explained why. I've actually explained many times in here actually. And others have did the same while defending their "romance". You believe in what you wanna believe  But about PFW, the guy who took the pic with him told an AV fan that it was all planned and that Michael was "maybe" a good boyfriend.  There is no evidence he was there during the whole thing and it was a huge event, in Paris, there would be if he made a big appearance. In smaller events or places he was seen and pictured by people, why not over there? That's why I think he only went to that fashion show to tell that French guy, well-known on Instagram for taking thousands of pics with celebrities, that they were still a couple after spreading they had split on US Weekly (this magazine has reported real splits many times, not a coincidence that paper and online magazines all over the world published their break-up and the press was surprised to see her at NYFF last month. It was all planned by them). That lie was their biggest stunt since they got together and the only time the press actually cared to talk about them and put them on the spotlight. And basically all people in this thread believed in it as you can see in past pages. Coincidentally, they did that a few days before Jobs first big screening in US...that's it. You can PM if you will 

PS: there is NO right or wrong in here. All you can do is read what people say and their arguments and believe in what you wanna believe. But until a year ago I believed that Pattinson and Stewart or Cooper and Waterhouse were real couples. After talking to people who actually worked/work on business or know it a lot, I've learned to be less naive when it comes to Hollywood.


----------



## bhb2014

Pictures from the set of AC yesterday. No Michael, only Marion and Kurzel can be seen.

http://hdutopia.blogspot.com.br/2015/11/marion-cotillard-on-set-filming-for.html?spref=tw


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks @Bagberry13 from the Marion Cotillard thread for the AC photos link


----------



## mollie12

Those who have been following MF's career since 2011 or before will know that he actually campaigned more for 12YAS than he has for Jobs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Those who have been following MF's career since 2011 or before will know that he actually campaigned more for 12YAS than he has for Jobs.




Agreed. And for 12YAS he campaigned for the film, not for himself. Tbh, given all the hype attached to Jobs, and the speculation, it's telling he did so little Jobs promotion, basically only what he had to do; his co-stars have done as much, if not more than him.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed. And for 12YAS he campaigned for the film, not for himself. Tbh, given all the hype attached to Jobs, and the speculation, it's telling he did so little Jobs promotion, basically only what he had to do; his co-stars have done as much, if not more than him.



Not "if".  They have done more than him.  Boyle, Winslet, Sorkin, Rogen, and Daniels have all attended more screenings and done more mainstream media.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Not "if".  They have done more than him.  Boyle, Winslet, Sorkin, Rogen, and Daniels have all attended more screenings and done more mainstream media.




True. That in itself speaks volumes about him and his priorities. As in all things "Michael", actions speak louder than words!


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Those who have been following MF's career since 2011 or before will know that he actually campaigned more for 12YAS than he has for Jobs.


 
Yes, clear as a day. 

And also what he did or did not do for Steve Jobs has nothing to do with whether it bombed or not. He did what required him to do before the film released like all actors did for all their films. Who would do more promotions after films release in that region regardless the BO result? He did GN for UK promotion because Steve Jobs hasn't released there yet. And I can see his duty for it there is done as well.

It's one thing to dislike his gfs and it's a whole other thing to damage Michael's reputation and wish him ill just because whatever opinions they have on who he is dating and on his personal relationships. People have their own opinions and they can like or dislike an actress regardless whether she's Michael's gf or not. I can understand and respect both. However, stating distorted opinions and conspiracies as FACTS tediously and defaming people is a whole different thing. It made the thread discussion boring, messy and meaningless.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Michael was very honest about feeling upset after the Oscar snub and *made it very clear that he was most frustrated with himself for allowing himself to be sucked into all the hype. *


Yes,that was what he meant. He learned that it's better not to have high expectations,or  put energies into something that may not happen. This is what he meant in the GQ interview for 12 YAS,interview that was actually misinterpreted..
Also: http://www.details.com/story/michael-fassbender-james-mcavoy-interview-x-men-days-of-future-past


> McAvoy pats his friend on the back as he gets up and makes for the bathroom. After a six-month-long Oscar campaign for his role as a troubled sex addict in Shame, Fassbender showed a candor rarely seen in the For Your Consideration crowd, saying he was disappointed about not getting a nomination and suggesting he was done campaigning&#8212;comments that were interpreted, by some, as a dig at those who did lobby the academy.
> MF:* It takes five to six months to go and do a campaign, and that's fine, but I would prefer to make the movie and tell another story. And that's all I meant by that. It's not like, "Oh God, this is a drag and I can't be bothered with this." It's not that at all, and I don't want to take away from anybody who does it, because that's not what I meant. Basically, what I'm saying is, I think we live in such a politically correct time at the moment. It almost feels like the fifties again. People are so quick to judge and pick on something that you say. The fact of the matter is, of course it affects you&#8212;because of course everybody likes approval, that's just human nature&#8212;so you'd be lying to say it doesn't. Like James said, it's nice to hear your name called out.*





pearlyqueen said:


> Of course he is contractually obliged to promote his films when they open, but that is VERY different from campaigning for awards for himself. I'm surprised by how little promotion he's done for Steve Jobs tbh, a couple of special screenings, a day of press in London and only a weekend in NY for the NYFF and whilst his costars hung around in the US for the rest of the week, Michael chose to put his personal life first and accompanied his girlfriend to Paris instead. He only did one TV interview in the US and one in the UK for SJ, and I suspect,  as far as he's concerned, that's it for any promotion for SJ or Macbeth. Very different from actors who crave awards and spend their time frenetically publicising themselves by way of media coverage, and glad handing and schmoozing with people of influence to campaign for themselves. I'll wager good money we'll see none of that carry on from Michael either this awards season or any other [emoji3]


He has barely promoted the movie.. just saying..
There's a great difference between shamelessly campaigning and doing some kind of  "basic" campaign,or what the studio asks to do.



Allie28 said:


> Grown adults?  Making their own decisions?  That's crazy talk!!
> 
> Put on your tin foil hat woman and believe that not only did Cianfrance force them to live together, he's also blackmailing them along with Weinsten to force them to act like a couple til the oscars!  Although now that TLBO won't be released til 2017 they'll have to be forced even longer.  Poor souls.
> 
> See, we got to create drama and believe the conspiracies because the alternative is to acknowledge that two adults met over a year ago, liked each other, and began dating of their own free will.  And we can't have that.


 



FassbenderLover said:


> Even when a picture is taken *without their knowledge* you can see neither one is happy with the other.


Why two persons involved in  a pr relationship spend their private time together.. that's the point.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Why two persons involved in  a pr relationships spend their private time together.. that's the point.




I've seen many photos taken without their knowledge where they look very happy together. Also why wouldn't two people involved in a PR relationship take every opportunity to pose together for the cameras at events? Instead they avoid the cameras like the plague precisely because they don't want media intrusion into their PRIVATE relationship. They don't hide the fact they are a couple, willingly supporting each other when able to at premieres etc, but neither do they promote their relationship. Only last month in NY Alicia was on the red carpet but didn't link up with Michael until they were inside, away from the press; and he was seen greeting her with a big kiss. 

And yes to your point about them spending their private time together, as much as they can by the look of it!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm being to understand how brainwashing works; clearly if nonsense is repeated often enough some people believe it as facts! And alarmingly are completely unable to DIFFERENTIATE opinions from facts....These "conspiracies" are not only ridiculous but completely contradictory. On the one hand Weinstein is controlling Michael and Alicia by forcing them into a PR relationship....but, but, he hates Michael and won't promote Macbeth....so WHY would he have the slightest interest in either of them???


Weinstein is even campaigning for another actress,and I wouldn't be surprised if Tulip Fever becomes another Suite Française.. 


llllllll said:


> How would him going to some fashion show with his gf would help his image in anyway? .


It's absolutely pointless. This is the pic he took with that celebrity hunter: https://instagram.com/p/8k5gseLXsf/
BTW he also took  pics with other people.



gingerglory said:


> Well, haters gonna hate. Common sense, reasoning, logic, basic reading and listening comprehensions are not in their department. They live for drama, attention, conspiracies, defamation, *stating distorted "opinions" tediously as FACTS *as if anybody would care.


This is what amazes me,always.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/steve-jobs/seth-rogen-interview/


> Woz is Rogens first straight role, and he wasnt quite sure what to expect from the experience. He went to talk to Michael Fassbender on the first day of rehearsals. I asked him, straight up, 'Are you, like, weird? Do I have to call you Steve? Are you going to be mean to me? I just want to know what the playing field is here.&#8201; He laughs. He was like, 'No! He wasnt in character all the time. Nor Kate either. It wasnt that different from the process Im used to. Although we never get to rehearse for a movie normally. And with this we rehearsed for weeks and weeks and weeks.
> 
> The hardest thing was getting used to the machine-gun rhythms of the Aaron Sorkin dialogue. Remembering the words isnt hard, he says, but its the rhythm with the other actors that took the most time. Because it literally says when you have to interrupt the other person, like in a play. When you overlap each other is written, certain words are supposed to overlap other words, and thats not easy.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Those who have been following MF's career since 2011 or before will know that he actually campaigned more for 12YAS than he has for Jobs.



No he hasn't. He said himself in an interview that he wasn't going to campaign for 12YAS and he didn't. He did campaign a lot for Jobs until it bombed at the box office. Unless he did attend many special screenings for AMPAS and SAG and Q&As too. If he did, please post here the links cause I haven't seen this. I remember him attending Telluride, TIFF and NYFF for 12YAS, after that he promoted Counselor and went to NZ with Madalina to shoot Slow West. 



Morgane said:


> Yes,that was what he meant. He learned that it's better not to have high expectations,or  put energies into something that may not happen. This is what he meant in the GQ interview for 12 YAS,interview that was actually misinterpreted..
> Also: http://www.details.com/story/michael-fassbender-james-mcavoy-interview-x-men-days-of-future-past
> 
> 
> 
> He has barely promoted the movie.. just saying..
> There's a great difference between shamelessly campaigning and doing some kind of  "basic" campaign,or what the studio asks to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why two persons involved in  a pr relationship spend their private time together.. that's the point.



And who said that you interpreted it correctly? That's how YOU see what he said. For me, it's pretty clear he said he was upset and a bit angry after his snub, which makes sense after everything he did on his hard campaign. Then, he did zero campaign for 12YAS as himself said and two years later there he was campaigning hard for Jobs before it bombed. Barely promoted? Seriously? Barely? Hm, NYFF, LFF, many interviews, special screenings, big articles in major magazines, photoshoots...you can say he barely promoted Slow West, a film his company produced and he basically snubbed all promotion because of his Oscar-bait film that bombed awfully a few months later and hehad no problems in promoting a lot in UK and US. His cast promoted more, of course, but he DID promote it and campaign for it. Saying he BARELY promoted and did the basic makes no sense. We can you he stopped promoting it NOW, coincidentally after it bombed LOL

No comments about Weinstein couple. "Private" LOL They never tried to be private, never. Staged PDA since December 2014, many pics leaking on Instagram through her friends, him taking pics with a famous French celeb stalker...that's NOT being private. Ryan Gosling and Eva Mendes are a private couple. Weinstein couple, like himself called "Hollywood nex hot couple" in Cannes back in May, has done everything to be on the spotlight but it only worked out when they were desperate and invented a lit about them splitting. 



Morgane said:


> Weinstein is even campaigning for another actress,and I wouldn't be surprised if Tulip Fever becomes another Suite Française..
> 
> It's absolutely pointless. This is the pic he took with that celebrity hunter: https://instagram.com/p/8k5gseLXsf/
> BTW he also took  pics with other people.
> 
> 
> This is what amazes me,always.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/steve-jobs/seth-rogen-interview/



I have already posted the link Morgane. thanks. We can even read his comments about that pic being planned BTW and that Michael was "maybe" a good boyfriend.

And please, where are the pics he took with other people? Pearlyqueen, where are their pics in which they look cute together? Because words don't mean anything unless you have proofs. I have mine. Please post in here his pics at PFW and his sweet pics with Harvey's it girl 

Williams was a Weinstein girl, pretty famous one (she was in two Oscat-nominated films by Harvey), and he dumped her film. So your arguments don't fit in here. And why discuss this? He said she was an "it girl" at Cannes, then Vulture mentioned him being in love with AV and casting her on Burnt...and even though she has a cameo of 2 minutes in it, he used her a lot on promotion, showed her only scene on the trailer...LOL Won't even mention how much she's been attending events related to him that have nothing to do with her since Fall 2013. And all the roles she got that had directors who worked with him or producers who worked with him previously. But no, she totally got all the roles she did in the past two years, at 25, Swedish and with a tiny career because she's immensely talented. Yeah sure, she doesn't have any connections. She's so wanted in Hollywood that she only has a role in Bourne, which is NOT leading, and TLBO, which will probably bomb. Wow, that's amazing for an "it girl".


----------



## truthfairy

bhb2014 said:


> Actually, they think TLBO will be a contender in the next awards season so they are only releasing it in UK in January 2017 and in US probably in late 2016. So you can expect a Berlin or Cannes premiere in 2016 or a Fall festival one. That's what I think anyway.
> 
> X-Men being a hit makes no difference to Michael because people aren't watching it because of him. AC, on the other hand, might make him become an A-list star since the film is being sold on his name and Marion's name (popular games don't guarantee box office as we've seen in the past and this year). But we can't forget that TLBO's target is completely different and nobody cares about Weinstein Couple, besides the fact that they aren't big stars: he's a B-list star and she's a C-list one who depends on him and Harvey to gain attention. So, IMO, what will prevent that film to be another bomb to their careers are very good reviews. If that happens, the film has a chance to be a hit in limited release. Releasing that wide will make it another Steve Jobs or UNCLE
> 
> Don't worry, Cianfrance has done the "living together" thing before, that's his method. I also don't like it but Michael knew about his methods and still signed on to it so I assume he didn't care about that. Besides, that only made it easier for him to hook up with another co-star LOL he would anyway, that's what he does, but it helped him reaching his goal.


ah okay thanks! michael has all these films lined up and she has nothing, some breakout star she is. she really needs to start pulling her weight






i gotta REEAL good feeling about AC. i have less hope for his face right now though, hes looking like Groot


----------



## bhb2014

truthfairy said:


> ah okay thanks! michael has all these films lined up and she has nothing, some breakout star she is. she really needs to start pulling her weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta REEAL good feeling about AC. i have less hope for his face right now though, hes looking like Groot



Exactly  Michael waited over 10 years to get good roles in US, TEN years. His PR girlfriend "struggled" for only three years to get there. Poor thing. But it's easier when you have a powerful producer asking directors and producers he has worked with before to give you roles or asking big magazines to put you on the cover when you are a nobody. And even so, she struggles to get roles. The best the got was a supporting role in Bourne and nothing after it. Wow, she's doing really well!

I still don't know what to think about AC but I have positive expectations so far. Yeah, Michael has aged a LOT recently, like big time. He looks 45, that's why it will be funny as hell to see him playing a man on his 20s in TLBO. Unless makeup is really good, which is possible. But the only way he'll look better is if he stops with his young wanna be behavior, drinking and smoking a lot, partying a lot and shooting a lot. And he took at least three months off in 2015...I wish I could do that


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> No he hasn't. He said himself in an interview that he wasn't going to campaign for 12YAS and he didn't. He did campaign a lot for Jobs until it bombed at the box office. Unless he did attend many special screenings for AMPAS and SAG and Q&As too. If he did, please post here the links cause I haven't seen this. I remember him attending Telluride, TIFF and NYFF for 12YAS, after that he promoted Counselor and went to NZ with Madalina to shoot Slow West.



This post is exactly why it's so obvious you've only recently started following his career.  

1) Despite posting links to articles about campaigning, I don't really think you understand the different levels of promotion/media/campaigning.  For one, you routinely state that he campaigned "a lot" for Shame.  He didn't.  That was a very middling level of campaigning.  He did some festivals, did some photoshoots, did short junkets in NYC/LA, but he was only in LA for like 2 weeks TOPS and did a couple screenings out there.  Compare that to hardcore campaigning like Demian Bichir/Redmayne/Dern, and that's honestly nothing.  There are people who literally put in a full three-6 months out in LA/NYC, going to luncheons, dinners, doing 30+ screenings. 

2)I agree with you that he didn't campaign a lot for 12YAS.  That doesn't change the fact that he did more media for it than he ever did for Jobs.  And he did do a BAFTA and a SAG Q&A/screening for it, the same that he did for Jobs.  But he also did more TV interviews for 12YAS (Charlie Rose, The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, David Letterman).  He was also on the cover of GQ, GQ UK and ELLE UK.  

He honestly put in weeks more time promoting 12 Years than he did for Jobs (late Aug-mid October vs. 4 days in October). This is blatantly obvious to anyone who has followed his career.  What he's done for Jobs as far as campaigning is not "a lot".  It's not even "a little".  It's basically the bare minimum promotion that any actor could get away with for a film this size.  He's done more promo for X-Men/Prometheus than he has for this film. To argue otherwise shows an extreme lack of understanding of the film industry and the awards race.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Do you know something? I can`t understand why you follow somebody who has a ****ty personality, drinks so much, looks 50 years old and has a pr relationship with a girl who looks 15 years old. And you repeat, and repeat, and repeat same song...


Sorry for my English, I`m a lurker...I am a Michael's fan, and Vikander is his last girlfriend, no more no less. I dont understand the hate, she is cute and good actress...the relationship is their business, no ours...


----------



## FassbenderLover

*Why two persons involved in  a pr relationship spend their private time together.. that's the point.* 

They weren't private, they were public. And as far as I see, any "private" pics they take, there's either a pap or a pr or a friend, that's taking pics to make it look like they were caught having a private moment.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> This post is exactly why it's so obvious you've only recently started following his career.
> 
> 1) Despite posting links to articles about campaigning, I don't really think you understand the different levels of promotion/media/campaigning.  For one, you routinely state that he campaigned "a lot" for Shame.  He didn't.  That was a very middling level of campaigning.  He did some festivals, did some photoshoots, did short junkets in NYC/LA, but he was only in LA for like 2 weeks TOPS and did a couple screenings out there.  Compare that to hardcore campaigning like Demian Bichir/Redmayne/Dern, and that's honestly nothing.  There are people who literally put in a full three-6 months out in LA/NYC, going to luncheons, dinners, doing 30+ screenings.
> 
> 2)I agree with you that he didn't campaign a lot for 12YAS.  That doesn't change the fact that he did more media for it than he ever did for Jobs.  And he did do a BAFTA and a SAG Q&A/screening for it, the same that he did for Jobs.  But he also did more TV interviews for 12YAS (Charlie Rose, The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, David Letterman).  He was also on the cover of GQ and ELLE UK.
> 
> He honestly put in weeks more time promoting 12 Years than he did for Jobs (late Aug-mid October vs. 4 days in October). This is blatantly obvious to anyone who has followed his career.  What he's done for Jobs as far as campaigning is not "a lot".  It's not even "a little".  It's basically the bare minimum promotion that any actor could get away with.  He's done more promo for X-Men/Prometheus than he has for this film. To argue otherwise shows an extreme lack of understanding of the film industry and the awards race.



Thank for explaining things to me politely  I entered this forum March 2014, that's when I started following him in case you haven't seen my profile. But it doesn't mean I know nothing about him and you know everything about him. So I have to disagree on a few things.

1) You think he poorly campaigned for Shame when most critics and people who work in business say otherwise in other forums. And Michael also did roundtables for Shame, besides attending many events in the industry, special screenings, Q&As and so on. Maybe he wasn't like Redmayne hardcore (that's hard to follow LOL) but he did campaign a lot. Not a coincidence he was upset after his snub, he was expecting a nod after all he did.

2) He did more media indeed, more TV interviews, OK. Thanks for showing he attended BAFTA and SAG screenings too. But for Jobs he also did TV (fewer but he did), BAFTA (he did or not? not so sure), SAG and AMPAS (very important) screenings and Q&As, a huge article on NY Times with special ads for Jobs and many other interviews to important media. And Jobs is much bigger than that in terms of release in theaters and the over 30M spent on promotion by Universal. IMO, the impact of his campaign for Jobs was much more intense than for 12YAS.

3) Please remember that Michael wasn't shooting AC back in 2013. He was free after wrapping X-Men in Canada and had a few months until promoting Counselor and shooting SW in November. Of course he promoted X-Men and Prometheus more, what was he filming in April/May 2014? Or in June 2012? He had time to promote them. What I said is that his campaign for Jobs was stronger than 12YAS, even though he had less time to do so, different films. He did more promotion for 12YAS on TV, etc, but his campaign for Jobs was more intense for me. And he's shooting AC since August, he campaigned a lot when he could, then he came back to shoot the film and has done it since.


----------



## mollie12

I didn't say he campaigned for Shame "poorly".  I said it was "middling".  There's a difference. He wasn't hardcore campaigning and he wasn't doing very little. 

The main point here is that it's not some fact that his media saturation for Jobs is so much higher than it was for 12 Years a Slave.  For those of us who lived through it in his fandom, his exposure was much, much higher in 2013, particularly because there was a wave of media about him out of those Telluride/TIFF premieres, where there's far, far more media congregating than at NYFF/LFF.  And his TV/print exposure and the number of interviews was much higher as well.  It doesn't really matter that he had more time to do those things that year than this year, it's the totality of it that counts.  



> I entered this forum March 2014, that's when I started following him...





> IMO, the impact of his campaign for Jobs was much more intense than for 12YAS.



I don't think you know nothing, but can you see how these two statements are contradictory?  If you weren't following his career during 2013, how can you possibly judge in hindsight whether the impact of his campaign is "much more intense" this year?  This is the first time you've really lived through this kind of thing as his fan.  And there are multiple people here who agree with me.


----------



## FassbenderLover

You know the funny thing? I've read the other Michael Fassbender thread and then this one and you know what I realized? There were quite a number of posters who worked in the business, who have met Michael, which means they're very knowledgeable not just about him but also the workings of Hollywood. Now I'm guessing that that hasn't changed. That there are current posters who work in the entertainment business who're just as familiar. Which means that they know about how publicists, managers and those who work with celebrities are and how they do things and how they get their clients to do things. So therefore, no nonsense is necessary, no pulling the wool over our eyes, covering, denying or whatever is needed. Not everyone is a fool and some do see things for what they are. If I know for a fact the sky is blue dont try to convince me that its orange especially if you yourself know that its blue. Moreover, Michael is an actor, a public figure, so if he chooses to be in a relationship and be public about it, people will comment. Michael knows how to slip under the radar and be private but once he steps out into the public eye, its the public's business


----------



## bhb2014

lunadeagosto said:


> Do you know something? I can`t understand why you follow somebody who has a ****ty personality, drinks so much, looks 50 years old and has a pr relationship with a girl who looks 15 years old. And you repeat, and repeat, and repeat same song...
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English, I`m a lurker...I am a Michael's fan, and Vikander is his last girlfriend, no more no less. I dont understand the hate, she is cute and good actress...the relationship is their business, no ours...



Your English is fine.

Well, if you actually knew me and my posts, which you clearly DON'T, you wouldn't say that. I've been posting here since March 2014 and I never had any problems with his personal life until 2015. Why? Because until this messy year, he was a different person, he wasn't doing staged PDAs with his exes, lying to the press about splitting with them, looking miserable with them in most public events they attended through the year, leaking pics online of private moments through AV's friends...so I got obviously disappointed. But being disappointed doesn't mean I'm not a fan anymore, it just means I won't appreciate him until he is himself again, the old guy he was until 2014. This is ME of course. I know many who shae my POV and others who don't, the majority in here. They're right because of that? No, Neither am I.

I repeat the same "song" like many others in here repeat their comments about Michael being so humble and a gentleman, happy and in love. I don't know if you know this but this thread isn't a Fan Page. Since this is your first post after being a lurker, I assume you don't have an idea about what this is. We are allowed to post our opinions as long as we respect others. I used to like Michael more and since late September I've been being more negative about him. That was when he revealed he LIED about his split on US Weekly. So yeah, I'm picking on him much more because of that. It's not a secret to anyone actually. 

You can like AV if you want to and like them together, I have no problems with that. But I expect you to respect me not liking her and their PR relationship  And not questioning why I'm here, I've never done this to anyone.



FassbenderLover said:


> *Why two persons involved in  a pr relationship spend their private time together.. that's the point.*
> 
> They weren't private, they were public. And as far as I see, any "private" pics they take, there's either a pap or a pr or a friend, that's taking pics to make it look like they were caught having a private moment.



Exactly.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> *Why two persons involved in  a pr relationship spend their private time together.. that's the point.*
> 
> They weren't private, they were public. And as far as I see, any "private" pics they take, there's either a pap or a pr or a friend, that's taking pics to make it look like they were caught having a private moment.


I'm obviously talking about twitter sightings and pics clearly taken without their knowledge (London,Italy,Spain). And yes,I don't understand why two persons involved in a pr relationship spend their personal time together.


mollie12 said:


> I didn't say he campaigned for Shame "poorly".  I said it was "middling".  There's a difference. He wasn't hardcore campaigning and he wasn't doing very little.
> 
> The main point here is that it's not some fact that his media saturation for Jobs is so much higher than it was for 12 Years a Slave.  For those of us who lived through it in his fandom, his exposure was much, much higher in 2013, particularly because there was a wave of media about him out of those Telluride/TIFF premieres, where there's far, far more media congregating than at NYFF/LFF. }B] And his TV/print exposure and the number of interviews was much higher as well. It doesn't really matter that he had more time to do those things that year than this year, it's the totality of it that counts.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you know nothing, but can you see how these two statements are contradictory?  If you weren't following his career during 2013, how can you possibly judge in hindsight whether the impact of his campaign is "much more intense" this year?  This is the first time you've really lived through this kind of thing as his fan.  And there are multiple people here who agree with me.


Even that GQ cover was much more publicized than the last NYT mag profile.


----------



## LadyOscar

truthfairy said:


> ah okay thanks! michael has all these films lined up and she has nothing, some breakout star she is. she really needs to start pulling her weight



Exactly!!! She was supposed to be in every movies ever made. Her PR/marketing is trying so hard is getting annoying. Burnt is her movie, they said: she has no more than 3 minutes top. She has nothing after Bourne. 
She is like Penelope Cruz early 2000s. I just hope she doesn't have to go through the same number of PR relationships.


----------



## jcsepjj

I'd just like to make a contribution to the Cianfrance debate, Alicia has said in a podcast interview that the shoot took place in the middle of no where, hours from civilisation. The Hollywood Reporter article from the other day doesn't say her and Michael were forced to live together in the same room during the shoot. They lived in caravans, not only the cast but the crew too. Obviously Cianfrance knew what he was doing, making sure people on set bonded in order to get great performances but it hardly makes him the devil.


----------



## LadyOscar

Are we still talking about AV? Shouldn't we move this conversation on her thread?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I'm obviously talking about twitter sightings and pics clearly taken without their knowledge (London,Italy,Spain). And yes,I don't understand why two persons involved in a pr relationship spend their personal time together.




Loool, how many times does this need to be explained....Michael and Alicia spend the bulk of their private time together, away from the cameras. Seriously, are there really people who think they are apart if they aren't photographed together??? Despite all the Twitter sightings, sneaky photos taken of them? How can this be translated as public in any sense of the word? And how do people who accuse them of being PR explain why they avoid being photographed together at big events??? Contradictory or what!!!


----------



## Morgane

jcsepjj said:


> I'd just like to make a contribution to the Cianfrance debate, Alicia has said in a podcast interview that the shoot took place in the middle of no where, hours from civilisation. The Hollywood Reporter article from the other day doesn't say her and Michael were forced to live together in the same room during the shoot. They lived in caravans, not only the cast but the crew too. Obviously Ciafrance knew what he was doing, making sure people on set bonded in order to get great performances but it hardly makes him the devil.


Exactly.



LadyOscar said:


> Are we still talking about AV? Shouldn't we move this conversation on her thread?


Really?  


LadyOscar said:


> Exactly!!! She was supposed to be in every movies ever made. Her PR/marketing is trying so hard is getting annoying. Burnt is her movie, they said: she has no more than 3 minutes top. She has nothing after Bourne.
> She is like Penelope Cruz early 2000s. I just hope she doesn't have to go through the same number of PR relationships.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hey a contract is a contract. If I were contracted to spend time with someone, then yeah my butt would have to. Not cuz I want to but cuz I'm obligated to lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> Are we still talking about AV? Shouldn't we move this conversation on her thread?


  Indeed. This is the Michael Fassbender thread after all


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I didn't say he campaigned for Shame "poorly".  I said it was "middling".  There's a difference. He wasn't hardcore campaigning and he wasn't doing very little.
> 
> The main point here is that it's not some fact that his media saturation for Jobs is so much higher than it was for 12 Years a Slave.  For those of us who lived through it in his fandom, his exposure was much, much higher in 2013, particularly because there was a wave of media about him out of those Telluride/TIFF premieres, where there's far, far more media congregating than at NYFF/LFF.  And his TV/print exposure and the number of interviews was much higher as well.  It doesn't really matter that he had more time to do those things that year than this year, it's the totality of it that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you know nothing, but can you see how these two statements are contradictory?  If you weren't following his career during 2013, how can you possibly judge in hindsight whether the impact of his campaign is "much more intense" this year?  This is the first time you've really lived through this kind of thing as his fan.  And there are multiple people here who agree with me.



Think well: if he didn't have AC to shoot right now, he would have campaigned more for Jobs. If he had AC back in 2013, he wouldn't have done all that stuff either. I already agreeded that he had more exposure on TV because of 12YAS but for Jobs Universal did a huge special on TV before NYFF (or after it), NYFF was all about the film, LFF had a huge red carpet for it, he went to GN, he had this huge magazine cover for NY Times, he attended many screenings and Q&As...Jobs is a bigger film than 12YAS so the impact of HIS campaign for Jobs was more intense.

Are you serious? If you disqualify my opinion because I didn't "live" the thing in 2013, you are disqualifying everyone who studies past campaigns of the Oscar, even though they weren't following it at the time. Or any other person who studies things they didn't live, like historians. Doesn't make any sense. We can read about it, have access to interviews, studies and pictures. Not living the thing doesn't say anything. I'm new to his fandom indeed but in the past year I've read a lot about him, something I believe that MANY in here share with me, including those who criticize me. I can be wrong about many things just like many in here, including you...



FassbenderLover said:


> You know the funny thing? I've read the other Michael Fassbender thread and then this one and you know what I realized? There were quite a number of posters who worked in the business, who have met Michael, which means they're very knowledgeable not just about him but also the workings of Hollywood. Now I'm guessing that that hasn't changed. That there are current posters who work in the entertainment business who're just as familiar. Which means that they know about how publicists, managers and those who work with celebrities are and how they do things and how they get their clients to do things. So therefore, no nonsense is necessary, no pulling the wool over our eyes, covering, denying or whatever is needed. Not everyone is a fool and some do see things for what they are. If I know for a fact the sky is blue dont try to convince me that its orange especially if you yourself know that its blue. Moreover, Michael is an actor, a public figure, so if he chooses to be in a relationship and be public about it, people will comment. Michael knows how to slip under the radar and be private but once he steps out into the public eye, its the public's business



Sometimes I feel surprised when people who work in the business or know those who do refuse to believe he could do PR games. He IS a Hollywood star, Paula Woods worked with Harvey Weinstein before, I mean...he spread a lit about a split to the whole world, he did staged PDAs...how isn't that PR? He's not dumb, he knows exactly what he's doing or what it's being published about him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Earlier I was "challenged" to prove that photographs exist of Michael and Alicia looking happy together....I'm sure most people have seen these before, but hey ho, here's a few. Enjoy!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> I'm obviously talking about twitter sightings and pics clearly taken without their knowledge (London,Italy,Spain). And yes,I don't understand why two persons involved in a pr relationship spend their personal time together.
> 
> Even that GQ cover was much more publicized than the last NYT mag profile.



Yeah and I got to read it and post in here to prove he was upset after his snub and he said he would never do that again. You, otherwise, chose to believe he was misinterpretated. That's fine but don't say I'm wrong, that's how I see things. It's not because YOU think differently that you're right 



LadyOscar said:


> Exactly!!! She was supposed to be in every movies ever made. Her PR/marketing is trying so hard is getting annoying. Burnt is her movie, they said: she has no more than 3 minutes top. She has nothing after Bourne.
> She is like Penelope Cruz early 2000s. I just hope she doesn't have to go through the same number of PR relationships.



Don't compare her to Cruz, it's like comparing Lewis Hamilton and Pastor Maldonado  The only films she did in 2015 that didn't have ANY connection with Harvey were Ex Machina and UNCLE I think. Even Bourne was a role she got because Michael's co-producer in AC is also producing it. And she has nothing after it. She must envy Rebecca Ferguson a lot, that's an actress that worked for many years and who's getting many important roles after she stole the show in Rogue Nation.

But I agree, let's talk about something else 



FassbenderLover said:


> Indeed. This is the Michael Fassbender thread after all



I just wished that we could have adult conversations even though we disagree on the subject. Nobody in here knows the truth about Michael and we clearly have different opinions on him. That's fine. But we can talk to each other having different POVs, we aren't kids


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, how many times does this need to be explained....Michael and Alicia spend the bulk of their private time together, away from the cameras. Seriously, are there really people who think they are apart if they aren't photographed together??? Despite all the Twitter sightings, sneaky photos taken of them? *How can this be translated as public in any sense of the word? And how do people who accuse them of being PR explain why they avoid being photographed together at big events??? *Contradictory or what!!!


They've wasted some great opportunities to publicize this huge PR operation..


FassbenderLover said:


> Hey a contract is a contract. If I were contracted to spend time with someone, then yeah my butt would have to. Not cuz I want to but cuz I'm obligated to lol


At least that time could be used to attend some public events,if they're "contracted".. and not walking down a street in London..  It's really pointless..


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Earlier I was "challenged" to prove that photographs exist of Michael and Alicia looking happy together....I'm sure most people have seen these before, but hey ho, here's a few. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182978
> View attachment 3182980
> View attachment 3182981
> View attachment 3182982
> View attachment 3182983
> View attachment 3182984
> View attachment 3182985



But do you also have random Instagram poster talking about their relationship status? Because that's what counts.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> But do you also have random Instagram poster talking about their relationship status? Because that's what counts.




Oh my bad! I should have included random people's comments too....! Lol! Not that it would count for anything...doesn't matter how many people who chance upon seeing them together and who comment on how loved up they are, there are some who WON'T have it....Ho hum...


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hahaha what can I say, when it comes to a pr/contract arrangement between actors they do have to look (act) like they're happy and in love lol


----------



## gingerglory

lunadeagosto said:


> Do you know something? I can`t understand why you follow somebody who has a ****ty personality, drinks so much, looks 50 years old and has a pr relationship with a girl who looks 15 years old. And *you repeat, and repeat, and repeat same song...*
> 
> 
> Sorry for my English, I`m a lurker...I am a Michael's fan, and Vikander is his last girlfriend, no more no less. I dont understand the hate, she is cute and good actress...the relationship is their business, no ours...



I understand your English perfectly, post it away   Not only the same song is repeated again and again. Everyone has to be dragged back into it again and again otherwise there won't be any drama here and obviously we can't have that, right? cause it's not a fan site.



Morgane said:


> I'm obviously talking about twitter sightings and pics clearly taken without their knowledge (London,Italy,Spain). And yes,I don't understand why two persons involved in a pr relationship spend their personal time together.



Exactly,just use this pic as an example. The person who snapped this pic sneakily is not a pap or a pr or a friend, and they were spend their personal time together at a concert. How does this have anything to do with PR?


----------



## Lambnyla

I don't think Michael is miserable when he's with Alicia and taken pics together, I just think he's the type who doesn't get smitten by someone and likes to show it. He has a reputation to uphold as a bad boy and a leading man. He's not easily impressed if you will....I don't want anyone to get me wrong on what I mean.  Men are not like woman, and into romancy, lovey Dovey stuff. Yes they can be romantic but they don't like to show me if it like us woman do or would like our men to. 

AC seems like it'll get a good audience for it since it's based on a video game and majority of movies based on comics or video games tend to get a really big audience. The whole comic-con, and stuff like that. 

I feel like Michael really wants the Oscar but really doesn't want to over do the campaign for it. Yes he's done different things with pr and what not but its not as much as you would see other actors doing for instance Benedict or Hathaway back in the day.


----------



## FassbenderLover

HA!!! I know Michael is the romantic type and he will show it with someone he cares about. Cant say that about anyone else he's with. As far as I can clearly see, he's not been happy for months and its so clear you can see it from space. Alas denial is a river that runs deep. I see what I see. Of course should there be a time where they do show up together (after all they do have their movie to promote) I'm sure they will be lots of "see I told you they're happy and in love" lol


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> They've wasted some great opportunities to publicize this huge PR operation..
> 
> At least that time could be used to attend some public events,if they're "contracted".. and not walking down a street in London..  It's really pointless..



They have used many events to publicize it, are you serious?  Cannes, F1 GPs TWICE, staged PDAs in NY, AUS and Sweden, NYFF, PFW, TOE's premiere, Macbeth's screening in UK recently, Jobs screening in UK recently (one week before NYFF), those leaked pics on Instagram...do you need more? Oh,I forgot: the PR lie about their split. that was their biggest stunt! And the only one that actually worked on the press because nobody likes Ice Couple.

Thanks Pearlyqueen but I thought you were talking about private pics, not their staged PDAs from December 2014 and April/May 2015...these were like six months ago. Six months ago Blake Shelton was still married LOL Let me put the ones I think that show they're miserable then. The last one, in AUS a year ago almost, with a different view. In one of their attempts to be on the spotlight on the press, a Star Magazine had to photoshop them holding hands since they were never seen doing it  And that pic of them from behind was in Sweden in late June...the distance between their bodies can make Peter Dinklage fit in there.

And that picture on that wedding to which BOTH were invited (she wasn't his plus one), they were with another girl, that means nothing. And the X-Men one...he was laughing next to all the X-Men cast. And she looked bored as hell on the same day. I'll post these two.

Amazing how we can have different perspectives, right? So yeah, nobody is right or wrong in here. We have our POVs and arguments. Like I said, you might think he is in love, others in here think they're far from that. And I'm sure we can discuss this nicely, let's agree to disagree them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I understand your English perfectly, post it away   Not only the same song is repeated again and again. Everyone has to be dragged back into it again and again otherwise there won't be any drama here and obviously we can't have that, right? cause it's not a fan site.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly,just use this pic as an example. The person who snapped this pic sneakily is not a pap or a pr or a friend, and they were spend their personal time together at a concert. How does this have anything to do with PR?




Or these pics....taken by random people coming across Michael and Alicia in their private time.


----------



## gingerglory

FassbenderLover said:


> Hahaha what can I say, when it comes to a pr/contract arrangement between actors they do have to look (act) like they're happy and in love lol



If I remember correctly, there is a name called "cold couple" not a while ago? and pearlyqueen was specifically challenged to provide happy pics.

They have all kinds of pictures, happy pics, neutral pics and mind-them-own business pics. That's normal couple have, not for PR, not for show. If it's for PR, then it should be ALL happy pics otherwise what's the point because they are doing it pretty poorly.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hahaha someone very smart once told me that when some "random" take pics of celebs, in this case Michael and AV, they're not really random at all. More like someone they know who takes the pics. You notice that when some pics are taken, its hashtag alltheirmovies? Like really? In foreign countries, in remote areas, are some even that famous to be recognize that much? Interesting huh. Make me think that person was told to post and name all the movies they ever did lol #ButwhatdoIknow


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> I don't think Michael is miserable when he's with Alicia and taken pics together, I just think he's the type who doesn't get smitten by someone and likes to show it. He has a reputation to uphold as a bad boy and a leading man. He's not easily impressed if you will....I don't want anyone to get me wrong on what I mean.  Men are not like woman, and into romancy, lovey Dovey stuff. Yes they can be romantic but they don't like to show me if it like us woman do or would like our men to.
> 
> AC seems like it'll get a good audience for it since it's based on a video game and majority of movies based on comics or video games tend to get a really big audience. The whole comic-con, and stuff like that.
> 
> I feel like Michael really wants the Oscar but really doesn't want to over do the campaign for it. Yes he's done different things with pr and what not but its not as much as you would see other actors doing for instance Benedict or Hathaway back in the day.



Oh, look at him with other girlfriends, except Madalina and Leasy, of course. He looked way more in love and happy IMO 

AC has an audience but the movie has to be really good and have a good marketing to sell. Comic-Con will help it a lot.

I agree, he wants like most actors and he will campaign for it as he did for Shame, now I've learned he did for 12YAS a bit and now for Jobs before the theatrical release. But he's not crazy about it, he's not Redmayne, Hathaway or Cumberbatch. Nothing wrong with them doing that, of course


----------



## bhb2014

Thanks Pearlyqueen, I love this pic! He doesn't even bother to take his hands off his jacket to hug her or hold her hand. And his face expression is the same, loved it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

OMG, that blatant lie that Alicia was invited separately to that wedding. The groom is one of Michael's close friends; Alicia has NO CONNECTION with these people except through Michael. There's no point continually making this claim - I challenge anyone to PROVE how and why Alicia would be invited to this wedding except as Michael's girlfriend. But none of these "claims" are anything other than a work of fiction. Accusing Michael of "lying" to a gossip site about a split. That's one hell of a claim to make with no proof at all - and as usual presented as a "fact". Let's just overlook the FACT that gossip sites make stuff up and aren't reliable and hey, why not accuse Michael instead! Oh and EVERY time they are seen together ANYWHERE it's a staged PR stunt. But when they have the many opportunities to really promote their relationship, say on a red carpet, they decline to do so. There are other photos of them together that are private so not for posting in public. There are no different perspectives, just stubborn refusals to see reality.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> I understand your English perfectly, post it away   Not only the same song is repeated again and again. Everyone has to be dragged back into it again and again otherwise there won't be any drama here and obviously we can't have that, right? cause it's not a fan site.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly,just use this pic as an example. The person who snapped this pic sneakily is not a pap or a pr or a friend, and they were spend their personal time together at a concert. How does this have anything to do with PR?



 Apparently they're contractually obligated to  hang out together,hoping that a French or Russian girl takes a pic for his fans..  



gingerglory said:


> If I remember correctly, there is a name called "cold couple" not a while ago? and pearlyqueen was specifically challenged to provide happy pics.
> 
> They have all kinds of pictures, happy pics, neutral pics and mind-them-own business pics. That's normal couple have, not for PR, not for show. *If it's for PR, then it should be ALL happy pics otherwise what's the point because they are doing it pretty poorly*.


Pretty poorly indeed..


----------



## mollie12

I'm just going to post this link here re: the conversation about campaigning.  This comment summarizes the discussion between a long-time award-watcher and a professional awards pundit concerning MF's campaign this year vs. other years:

http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...r-November-I&p=2350855&viewfull=1#post2350855


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Thanks Pearlyqueen, I love this pic! He doesn't even bother to take his hands off his jacket to hug her or hold her hand. And his face expression is the same, loved it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wait wait wait. Wait one minute. AV has NO CONNECTION to anyone at the wedding? So why did the woman she took a pic with hashtagged her instagram page? Whether its her real one or no? Very interesting huh? Not pr huh? Not publicity huh? I go to a wedding where no one knows me yet they know to tag me in social media accounts? They know me like that huh lol #nosuchthingascoincidences


----------



## pearlyqueen

The women who tagged her were guests at the wedding who were introduced to her AT THE WEDDING as MICHAEL'S GIRLFRIEND. They hadn't met her before that day, and aside from the groom (and possibly his wife) had probably never met Michael before either. So there is no way Alicia could or would have been invited other than as Michael's girlfriend. So what if they hash tagged him and her in their Instagram pics! People do it all the time when they meet them. You don't have to be very clever to type in the person's name to arrive at their hashtag. Talk about reaching to try and prove a conspiracy....


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I'm just going to post this link here re: the conversation about campaigning.  This comment summarizes the discussion between a long-time award-watcher and a professional awards pundit concerning MF's campaign this year vs. other years:
> 
> http://awardswatch.com/forums/showt...r-November-I&p=2350855&viewfull=1#post2350855





> hasn't been campaigning very much for Steve Jobs.



I agree now but because he actually stopped campaigning after NYFF. If we think well, he campaigned from late September to mid October, so from September 25th or something to October 8th or something. I'm including Jobs screening in London one day before Macbeth's premiere, NYFF promotion and screenings to AMPAS and SAG, TV promotion in US before the release on the 9th and everything he did in between, like magazines, websites, other vidoe interviews, etc. And one week later he had LFF just for promotion. So we could say he spent at least two weeks promoting it. He took those days off from shooting to do so.

But YES, that's very few if he doesn't do anything more in the rest of the year. I thought he did a lot because I was following him at that very moment and he was doing a lot indeed. But after theatrical release he stopped, mostly because of AC 



Morgane said:


> Apparently they're contractually obligated to  hang out together,hoping that a French or Russian girl takes a pic for his fans..
> 
> 
> Pretty poorly indeed..



Hoping? That was planned! LOL You admitted yourself a few weeks ago! Russian girl wasn't planned and they look bored as hell  And don't forget about the leaked pics AV and her friends put on Instagram and were shared by a fake account of Michael that was erased (thank GOD) or their staged PDAs! All part of the PR game baby! But they're not the only couple to do that, you talk as if they were the only one doing it. Henry Cavill did this with Cuoco (he's gay I think), Cooper does it with all his beards...why is it so hard to believe that Michael wouldn't do it? LOL


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Wait wait wait. Wait one minute. AV has NO CONNECTION to anyone at the wedding? So why did the woman she took a pic with hashtagged her instagram page? Whether its her real one or no? Very interesting huh? Not pr huh? Not publicity huh? I go to a wedding where no one knows me yet they know to tag me in social media accounts? They know me like that huh lol #nosuchthingascoincidences



Yes she had. Here's her with a fan and friends over there. She was also invited, that was a wedding from people who work in business. And the girl tagged many of her fan accounts. It's so funny that she wore white...I mean, the bride wears white, not the guest. Quite inappropriate.

https://twitter.com/ambswilsonn/status/633382992875008000

Remember that NOBODY in here knows them personally so it's not because someone stated something as if it was the truth that it was actually true.


----------



## Lambnyla

@bhb2014 After seeing the pics you posted, I agree, he does look more open and in love with his past exes. 
I wish him the best of luck in getting the Oscar. It must be really hard to compete against other actors for a highly respected award among actors.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Nope, Amber Wilson was a wedding guest, Daisy Kearl the bride's sister, these people are other wedding guests, not fans. And why would a woman none of them had ever met beforehand be invited to the wedding?? They are not showbiz people either, they don't work in the business. The groom has been friends with Michael for years. His wife works in a bank and the other guests who posted pics have ordinary jobs too. To state otherwise is making stuff up. Several other women wore white btw; it's no big issue in Europe. Inappropriate to make up claims and pass judgement when unfamiliar with customs.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lemme reach real high for this conspiracy cuz only the clever type would see this for what it is. Now how would that guest know to tag AV unless she was to tag an account and such? Plus according to that twitter link I see a familiar name that was tagged, that person posts on the AV thread and other threads plus runs social media accounts. Now how would they know to do that? Ha very funny


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> @bhb2014 After seeing the pics you posted, I agree, he does look more open and in love with his past exes.
> I wish him the best of luck in getting the Oscar. It must be really hard to compete against other actors for a highly respected award among actors.



Yeah, that was my point. He does know how to be kind with women, hold her hands and everything. He and Zoe were very private (one more reason to prove he knows how to be private when he wants to) so I haven't found many pics of them, only in 2011 actually, around June. With Leasy I only saw a date they had with Cooper in 2013 but they are very distant from each other. Madalina there's only a few pics during Slow West shooting in November 2013, Italy in January 2014 and a pic of her brother on Macbeth's set. She leaked a lot of pics too but nothing compared to AV.

There were rumors of Madalina being pregnant back then. But probably a lie.

http://stirile.rol.ro/in-lacrimi-du...-ghenea-insarcinata-cu-fassbender-908028.html

He won't win the Oscar after this bomb and his poor campaign. I'm sure he's great in Jobs but there are other wonderful actors competing in good movies too and who are campaigning more and in movies that did well at the box office.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Lemme reach real high for this conspiracy cuz only the clever type would see this for what it is. Now how would that guest know to tag AV unless she was to tag an account and such? Plus according to that twitter link I see a familiar name that was tagged, that person posts on the AV thread and other threads plus runs social media accounts. Now how would they know to do that? Ha very funny




Huh? So they are introduced to her and told her name and that she's an actress. She doesn't have a public Instagram so she gets tagged in a fan account, as did Michael. What's your point? Agree with one thing - you are reaching very very high indeed. Anyhow, wasted enough time on this. Will leave you to your conspiracy theories, must be a real comfort to stick to them in spite of so much evidence to the contrary.


----------



## truthfairy

bhb2014 said:


> Exactly  Michael waited over 10 years to get good roles in US, TEN years. His PR girlfriend "struggled" for only three years to get there. Poor thing. But it's easier when you have a powerful producer asking directors and producers he has worked with before to give you roles or asking big magazines to put you on the cover when you are a nobody. And even so, she struggles to get roles. The best the got was a supporting role in Bourne and nothing after it. Wow, she's doing really well!
> 
> I still don't know what to think about AC but I have positive expectations so far. Yeah, Michael has aged a LOT recently, like big time. He looks 45, that's why it will be funny as hell to see him playing a man on his 20s in TLBO. Unless makeup is really good, which is possible. But the only way he'll look better is if he stops with his young wanna be behavior, drinking and smoking a lot, partying a lot and shooting a lot. And he took at least three months off in 2015...I wish I could do that


Lol i forgot his character is supposed to be twenty-something. Mikey may be arguably the best actor in the world right now but if there is anything he cant pull off it is looking young LOLOL LUFF U FASSYBOOBOO but honestly


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Lemme reach real high for this conspiracy cuz only the clever type would see this for what it is. Now how would that guest know to tag AV unless she was to tag an account and such? Plus according to that twitter link I see a familiar name that was tagged, that person posts on the AV thread and other threads plus runs social media accounts. Now how would they know to do that? Ha very funny



Why should I believe in this? All these details...a friend wouldn't reveal that to anonymous people on the internet. Just like when that girl saw them in Italy, Michael looked miserable and AV and her friends were cold and disgusting. She could have invented everything too and a fan of AV went there to tell she was a liar. So I'm the same in here: I don't believe in any of this, I don't believe a person so close to them would reveal private information to people she never met. If you don't have any proof, only words, I don't buy it. So for me, that was a wedding that both attended until I see some guest or the wedding couple saying they went there together as a couple. Or even Michael himself saying that but I doubt he will because he never acknowledged her in his life. Even when he "gushed" about her it was the coldest praise ever. His words about Kate and Marion were like...they're the best in business, amazing to work with, nice and funny. AV on the other hand...

And all those tags on Instagram, tagging her fan accounts in all those pics at the wedding...they did that on purpose so his fandom could see. Another PR move on Instagram from them after Midsummer pics. Mess. But no, they didn't do that for people to see, of course not...


----------



## llllllll

bhb2014 said:


> There is promotion, like interviews on TV, websites and magazines and premieres. He did all those for 12YAS. Then we have special things, like attending AMPAS and SAG screenings and Q&A's, things he did while in US recently and in UK (roundtables are included too but he only did those in 2011 I think). In these websites they explain better:
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2014/11/20/7253041/oscars
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...-to-win-an-oscar/story-e6frfpli-1227206407600
> 
> Oh, not James. I was referring to Kate Winslet, who's famous for being a hard campaign actress. I'm sure she and Michael got on well on set and off set, both usually do with their co-stars as we've seen before. But while they were campaigning for Jobs last month and late September it was like...too much, sometimes I thought they were forcing too much because the film had Oscar buzz back then (it still does but MUCH less) and they needed to use their "bromance" to help selling and the film to the audience and voters. That's just my POV.
> 
> You can read my previous comments, I explained why. I've actually explained many times in here actually. And others have did the same while defending their "romance". You believe in what you wanna believe  But about PFW, the guy who took the pic with him told an AV fan that it was all planned and that Michael was "maybe" a good boyfriend.  There is no evidence he was there during the whole thing and it was a huge event, in Paris, there would be if he made a big appearance. In smaller events or places he was seen and pictured by people, why not over there? That's why I think he only went to that fashion show to tell that French guy, well-known on Instagram for taking thousands of pics with celebrities, that they were still a couple after spreading they had split on US Weekly (this magazine has reported real splits many times, not a coincidence that paper and online magazines all over the world published their break-up and the press was surprised to see her at NYFF last month. It was all planned by them). That lie was their biggest stunt since they got together and the only time the press actually cared to talk about them and put them on the spotlight. And basically all people in this thread believed in it as you can see in past pages. Coincidentally, they did that a few days before Jobs first big screening in US...that's it. You can PM if you will
> 
> PS: there is NO right or wrong in here. All you can do is read what people say and their arguments and believe in what you wanna believe. But until a year ago I believed that Pattinson and Stewart or Cooper and Waterhouse were real couples. After talking to people who actually worked/work on business or know it a lot, I've learned to be less naive when it comes to Hollywood.



Haha thanks for the explanation. I think I'll just stick to watching his films and interviews and looking at his beautiful pictures. The rest is too much for me lol


----------



## Lou9

Oh, no. ullhair:

I'll be leaving now.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> OMG, that blatant lie that Alicia was invited separately to that wedding. The groom is one of Michael's close friends; Alicia has NO CONNECTION with these people except through Michael. There's no point continually making this claim - I challenge anyone to PROVE how and why Alicia would be invited to this wedding except as Michael's girlfriend. But none of these "claims" are anything other than a work of fiction. *Accusing Michael of "lying" to a gossip site about a split. That's one hell of a claim to make with no proof at all - and as usual presented as a "fact". *Let's just overlook the FACT that gossip sites make stuff up and aren't reliable and hey, why not accuse Michael instead! Oh and EVERY time they are seen together ANYWHERE it's a staged PR stunt. But when they have the many opportunities to really promote their relationship, say on a red carpet, they decline to do so. There are other photos of them together that are private so not for posting in public. There are no different perspectives, just stubborn refusals to see reality.



lol, exactly, not only presented as a "fact" without any proof, but wait for it...also use that "fact" aka her "opinion" as a proof to make another opinion. I gotta say it's a first time I see opinions can be used a proof for another opinion. What a colorful world~


----------



## bhb2014

llllllll said:


> Haha thanks for the explanation. I think I'll just stick to watching his films and interviews and looking at his beautiful pictures. The rest is too much for me lol



Someone explained better in here how it works but those links I sent you were good to understand. Hollywood is a complex world but you always have to remember this: it's a world moved by money and interests so not everything you see is a fairytale and perfect and natural. PR games exist, PR relationships exist and so on. Just Google it and you'll find it 

But yeah, don't go there, unles you really like cinema.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Huh? So they are introduced to her and told her name and that she's an actress. She doesn't have a public Instagram so she gets tagged in a fan account, as did Michael. What's your point? Agree with one thing - you are reaching very very high indeed. Anyhow, wasted enough time on this. Will leave you to your conspiracy theories, must be a real comfort to stick to them in spite of so much evidence to the contrary.



I wasn't going to comment on this because I couldn't care less about it, but I do wonder if some people realize how social media accounts are frequently used.   Like I have a Twitter/Tumblr and if I post something, I # almost everything related.  For example, if I posted something related to Frank, I'd hashtag the name of the film, all of the actors, the director, the year, and possibly even the source, depending on how much space I have and what platform I'm using.  

I just tested it, and literally, if you type #aliciavikander into the search bar, the first result is AliciaVikanderDaily@jcsepjj.   It is that easy to "know how to do that".    I see people posting about Michael on Twitter about the most random things all the time and hashtagging his name and tagging his fan account(s) (sometimes @Fassbender_way, sometimes @mfonline).  This is standard behavior for how people use social media.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> lol, exactly, not only presented as a "fact" without any proof, but wait for it...also use that "fact" aka her "opinion" as a proof to make another opinion. I gotta say it's a first time I see opinions can be used a proof for another opinion. What a colorful world~




There's no room for any logic when you're confronted by something like this - just hitting your head against a brick wall. I can't agree it's colourful, continually rehashing opinions as facts, (and these opinions based on nothing more than personal prejudice) is tedious and boring. Most people can distinguish fact from fiction and we should be grateful we are in that camp!


----------



## bhb2014

How isn't it clear that they lied about splitting? I mean, first those two articles on Star Magazine about his bad behavior and J-Law, followed a few hours later by a GossipCop (lol) denial by AV. And one of them, the first one, was followed by a pap stroll of her in London on the day AC's first pic was released to say those rumors were a lie. Coincidences of love? I don't think so  But since nobody from the press talked about it unless Celebitchy or LayneyGossip, they had to go further, to a bigger magazine. So yeah, they went to US Weekly, much more reliable for gossips and actually used to announce splits for celebs. 

Why were THEY who did that? Nobody cares about Ice Couple, nobody ever did, WHY would a big gossip magazine invent a split about people they never talked about before? A B-List actor and a C-list one who aren't big stars in US? Of course it came from them that lie. It was so reliable that many, MANY users from this thread believed in it and even shared other articles about it. I think Lou shared a magazine in Ireland that talked about it or something. mollie12 was the first to post about it. So yeah, that was a PR stunt and I congratulate them because it was everywhere: France, Germany, UK, Brazil, Italy, Spain, Australia and so on. And two weeks later...she attends Jobs screening in London, with Paula between the two of them while leaving the event. Then she attends Jobs premiere at NYFF, she walks the red carpet when nobody else did. A few days later he takes a pic with a French instagram celebrity to confirm they're still together. 

In a nutshell, all planned to put them on the spotlight before Jobs premiere


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> I wasn't going to comment on this because I couldn't care less about it, but I do wonder if some people realize how social media accounts are frequently used.   Like I have a Twitter/Tumblr and if I post something, I # almost everything related.  For example, if I posted something related to Frank, I'd hashtag the name of the film, all of the actors, the director, the year, and possibly even the source, depending on how much space I have and what platform I'm using.
> 
> I just tested it, and literally, if you type #aliciavikander into the search bar, the first result is AliciaVikanderDaily@jcsepjj.   It is that easy to "know how to do that".    I see people posting about Michael on Twitter about the most random things all the time and hashtagging his name and tagging his fan account.  This is standard behavior for how people use social media.


 Hmm, bt why not just hashtag the name and not the accounts unless you want the other party to be included, and I'm not just talking about twitter, but instagram too. Thank God I don't have that. If I were to meet Michael I'd just tag his name, not his accounts or a dozen movies he's done. Besides, cant you choose not to include an account and tag just the name alone?


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> I wasn't going to comment on this because I couldn't care less about it, but I do wonder if some people realize how social media accounts are frequently used.   Like I have a Twitter/Tumblr and if I post something, I # almost everything related.  For example, if I posted something related to Frank, I'd hashtag the name of the film, all of the actors, the director, the year, and possibly even the source, depending on how much space I have and what platform I'm using.
> 
> I just tested it, and literally, if you type #aliciavikander into the search bar, the first result is AliciaVikanderDaily@jcsepjj.   It is that easy to "know how to do that".    I see people posting about Michael on Twitter about the most random things all the time and hashtagging his name and tagging his fan account.  This is standard behavior for how people use social media.



Exactly mollie12. People do know how to use social networks and they tag things all the time. So when they took those pics at the wedding they knew what was coming, it was all planned. If they didn't want to be seen over there, they wouldn't have taken pics as it happened many times before. Michael has refused to take pics with AV before and they rarely take pics together. I think those pics at the wedding they were guests are actually the only ones they posed together after Monaco's pics in May and Montreal GP with X-Men cast. So yeah, Ice Couple knew what they were doing..


----------



## mollie12

Not the point, but I'm going to let it go.


----------



## bhb2014

truthfairy said:


> Lol i forgot his character is supposed to be twenty-something. Mikey may be arguably the best actor in the world right now but if there is anything he can&#8217;t pull off it is looking &#8220;young&#8221; LOLOL LUFF U FASSYBOOBOO but honestly



His character starts very young but he gets older. When he becomes 40 and then much older Michael will be perfect for the role 



FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, bt why not just hashtag the name and not the accounts unless you want the other party to be included, and I'm not just talking about twitter, but instagram too. Thank God I don't have that. If I were to meet Michael I'd just tag his name, not his accounts or a dozen movies he's done. Besides, cant you choose not to include an account and tag just the name alone?



When you post in Instagram or twitter or whatever, you can just post the pic, you aren't obliged to tag or mention an account. When you take pics with celebs and tag them it's because you want people to see them, unless your profile is private and only your friends will. Or, if you are followed by some specific accounts, the person can steal your pic and publish it.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Not the point, but I'm going to let it go.



It happens


----------



## gingerglory

Lou9 said:


> Oh, no. ullhair:
> 
> I'll be leaving now.



Please don't go Lou,  blame Michael for not campaigning, otherwise we would have more new pictures, videos, interviews to enjoy and to discuss instead of being stuck right here and wasting time.   Joke aside, I've got what you mean and I understand.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Demonstrates nothing more than how gullible people are to swallow unsubstantiated gossip from low grade gossip machines. And I include tabloids repeating the bs without checking; but what do they care if it's true or not, it's a "story", that's all they care about. As for the "many many users who believed it", well most were desperate for it to be true, so they were only too willing to believe it. None of this proves that Michael planted the story, that's just ludicrous. And if he were to ever consider doing such a thing I hope he'd have better taste than US Weekly. Not that he would of course; he's a respected adult not a teenage brat trying to drum up publicity.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> There's no room for any logic when you're confronted by something like this - just hitting your head against a brick wall. I can't agree it's colourful, continually rehashing opinions as facts, (and these opinions based on nothing more than personal prejudice) is tedious and boring. Most people can distinguish fact from fiction and we should be grateful we are in that camp!



Oops, I forgot to put a quotation mark on "colorful" so you know...


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, bt why not just hashtag the name and not the accounts unless you want the other party to be included, and I'm not just talking about twitter, but instagram too. Thank God I don't have that. If I were to meet Michael I'd just tag his name, not his accounts or a dozen movies he's done. Besides, cant you choose not to include an account and tag just the name alone?



Yeah, obviously you can choose to do that.   The point is that many people _do_ choose to tag everything possible for no reason other than general user-friendliness.  Like there's absolutely no good reason that so many people choose to tag @Fassbender_Way or @MFOnline for their most random MF-related comments or because of their random fan-encounters.   They do it anyway.  There doesn't have to be any conspiratorial reason to explain why MF/AV were tagged in those wedding pictures other than that those particular people use social media like a lot of other people on social media do.


----------



## bhb2014

gingerglory said:


> Please don't go Lou,  blame Michael for not campaigning, otherwise we would have more new pictures, videos, interviews to enjoy and to discuss instead of being stuck right here and wasting time.   Joke aside, I've got what you mean and I understand.



Yeah, it's a shame he stopped campaigning after the film hit theaters. He actually promoted the film more after it, at LFF, but nothing much since, only some TV and online stuff. It will be bad because he will need to campaign to get a nod to the Oscar. Jobs bombing and its not so glowing reviews (7.5 average only) will surely affect its buzz. It already has actually. Even BP it can miss.

You can talk about something else too if you don't like this discussion


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Oops, I forgot to put a quotation mark on "colorful" so you know...




Lol, I get your point! Time for bed now before all these conspiracies invade my dreams..... Don't want that kind of pollution....that path leads to madness!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, obviously you can choose to do that.   The point is that many people _do_ choose to tag everything possible for no reason other than general user-friendliness.  Like there's absolutely no good reason that so many people choose to tag @Fassbender_Way or @MFOnline for their most random MF-related comments or because of their random fan-encounters.   They do it anyway.  There doesn't have to be any conspiratorial reason to explain why MF/AV were tagged in those wedding pictures other than that those particular people use social media like a lot of other people on social media do.



Conspiracy? I think that conspiracy is what YOU are saying. Like you said, if people like to tag everything, of course Ice Couple did those pics. They knew they would be tagged and his fandom would see it. Not hard to understand it.



pearlyqueen said:


> Demonstrates nothing more than how gullible people are to swallow unsubstantiated gossip from low grade gossip machines. And I include tabloids repeating the bs without checking; but what do they care if it's true or not, it's a "story", that's all they care about. As for the "many many users who believed it", well most were desperate for it to be true, so they were only too willing to believe it. None of this proves that Michael planted the story, that's just ludicrous. And if he were to ever consider doing such a thing I hope he'd have better taste than US Weekly. Not that he would of course; he's a respected adult not a teenage brat trying to drum up publicity.



You are one of those, you stopped posting on this thread actually. 

My arguments are pretty solid, you are the one who chooses to think they aren't because in your head Michael and AV love each other and will get married. That's great but don't say that my post was "ludicrous". US Weekly IS a reliable source, Star Mag isn't. If US Weekly was poor crap, the worldwide press would have ignored that plant, like they did on previous articles about his bad behavior and his cheating with J-Law. Since US Weekly isn't crap, it was everywhere. Michael is 40 years old but he already showed he likes publicity and he loves being famous. He's rich and he scores women all the time because of that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yeah US Weekly proved just how reliable it is....LMAO and Michael isn't 40. The rest of your post is the usual same old, same old. Can't be bothered with it, waste of time.


----------



## Morgane

bhb2014 said:


> Hoping? That was planned! LOL You admitted yourself a few weeks ago! Russian girl wasn't planned and they look bored as hell


Yes,planned by a guy who was there to take pics with celebrities,so yes,he took a pic with him because he was there to take pics with celebrities. It's very simple.
If "Russian girl wasn't planned",why he was spending his personal time with Alicia Vikander .. 


gingerglory said:


> lol, exactly, not only presented as a "fact" without any proof, but wait for it...also use that "fact" aka her "opinion" as a proof to make another opinion. I gotta say it's a first time I see opinions can be used a proof for another opinion. What a colorful world~


Opinions that very often don't even belong here.. 


mollie12 said:


> I wasn't going to comment on this because I couldn't care less about it, but I do wonder if some people realize how social media accounts are frequently used.   Like I have a Twitter/Tumblr and if I post something, I # almost everything related.  For example, if I posted something related to Frank, I'd hashtag the name of the film, all of the actors, the director, the year, and possibly even the source, depending on how much space I have and what platform I'm using.
> 
> I just tested it, and literally, if you type #aliciavikander into the search bar, the first result is AliciaVikanderDaily@jcsepjj.   It is that easy to "know how to do that".    [/B]I see people posting about Michael on Twitter about the most random things all the time and hashtagging his name and tagging his fan account(s) (sometimes @Fassbender_way, sometimes @mfonline).  This is standard behavior for how people use social media.


Exactly. I'm going to let it go too.. 



mollie12 said:


> *Yeah, obviously you can choose to do that.   *The point is that many people _do_ choose to tag everything possible for no reason other than general user-friendliness.  Like there's absolutely no good reason that so many people choose to tag @Fassbender_Way or @MFOnline for their most random MF-related comments or because of their random fan-encounters.   They do it anyway.  There doesn't have to be any conspiratorial reason to explain why MF/AV were tagged in those wedding pictures other than that those particular people use social media like a lot of other people on social media do.


Hashtagging names is actually the more effective thing to do if someone really wants to "publicize" something.


----------



## Allie28

We've lost a lot of great contributors to this thread over the last year due to the atmosphere that has taken hold.  I was doing a bit of reminiscing, going back a year or two, reading all the fun discussions we used to have.  Lots of laughs and insightful discussion.  I miss that.  A few members said they'll come back when it gets back to that but I wonder if it ever will?

Here I thought being too old to follow 1D would keep me away from fangirl drama over girlfriends.


----------



## bhb2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah US Weekly proved just how reliable it is....LMAO and Michael isn't 40. The rest of your post is the usual same old, same old. Can't be bothered with it, waste of time.



They can't prevent lies, can they? Like any other gossip magazine, the source can be lying. People Mag, famous for reporting couples news too, have published lies too so...again, why would they invent a lie about a couple that nobody in the world cares about unless Michael's small fandom?  It was planted by their teams! And one more time, that was an amazing job, everyone believed, including you, me and many others on this thread. And around the world. And one week later she appeared on Jobs Q&A in London...oh, so cute! PR move.

You can ignore my post, it's easier when you have no arguments. I had a great time in here today. Good night!


----------



## bhb2014

Morgane said:


> Yes,planned by a guy who was there to take pics with celebrities,so yes,he took a pic with him because he was there to take pics with celebrities. It's very simple.
> If "Russian girl wasn't planned",why he was spending his personal time with Alicia Vikander ..
> 
> Opinions that very often don't even belong here..
> 
> Exactly. I'm going to let it go too..
> 
> 
> Hashtagging names is actually the more effective thing to do if someone really wants to "publicize" something.



Yeah, playing cards on the beach looking bored  What a lovely time! And a few days later a fan spotted him looking miserable along with her and her friends. Yeah, they weren't alone over there. Spending personal time with AV and her friends 

Yes, it's very simple. Michael knew who the guy was, took a pic with him, he published it for his 30K followers, tagged the guy and confirmed to AV fans that they were officially together. Quite simple indeed how all of that was planned


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> You are one of those, you stopped posting on this thread actually. *So you are saying that Lou and mollie12 were desperate to believe in it? They posted links about the split in here so they wouldn't be talking about the split if they thought it was crap. *



Not an accurate reflection of my opinions and probably not of Lou's either, tbh.  I thought there was a possibility that it was true and that people here would be interested in the information, especially in the absense of other conflicting information.  But I never thought US Weekly was a 100% reliable resource and wasn't exactly surprised when there did turn out to be conflicting information.


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Not an accurate reflection of my opinions and probably not of Lou's either, tbh.



I didn't mean that. I remember you posted the link of US Weekly article. Lou posted another one. Pearlyqueen said that only people desperate to believe in their split believed in it. Ok, maybe you didn't believe it but reading posts from page 595 and after it we can have a picture of how this thread received the news.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29180620&postcount=8932

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29187909&postcount=8995


----------



## mollie12

bhb2014 said:


> I didn't mean that. I remember you posted the link of US Weekly article. Lou posted another one. *If you thought it was poor crap, you wouldn't have done that*, you wouldhave just ignored it. Pearlyqueen said that only people desperate to believe in their split believed in it.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29180620&postcount=8932



Please don't presume to think you know anything about what I think or why I might do anything.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, obviously you can choose to do that.   *The point is that many people do choose to tag everything possible for no reason other than general user-friendliness.  Like there's absolutely no good reason that so many people choose to tag @Fassbender_Way or @MFOnline for their most random MF-related comments or because of their random fan-encounters.   They do it anyway.  *There doesn't have to be any conspiratorial reason to explain why MF/AV were tagged in those wedding pictures other than that those particular people use social media like a lot of other people on social media do.



Very good point. It's also when common people has a chance to meet a celebrity, they usually are pretty excited and eager to share with the world. That's one of reasons using social media to share. Michael's been hash-tagged all the time, not just this year. Like you just experimented, hash-tag+his name, his most popular fan accounts will also appear. Normal people wouldn't think that much to @it. Besides, if not for the generosity of so many common people, we won't be able to get pics of Michael (private or in events, single or with friends or with fans or with gfs) on social media platform. I'm talking about years in general.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> We've lost a lot of great contributors to this thread over the last year due to the atmosphere that has taken hold.  I was doing a bit of reminiscing, going back a year or two, reading all the fun discussions we used to have.  Lots of laughs and insightful discussion.  I miss that.  A few members said they'll come back when it gets back to that but I wonder if it ever will?
> 
> 
> 
> Here I thought being too old to follow 1D would keep me away from fangirl drama over girlfriends.




Yes, it is a shame. I doubt it will get back to that. Posting here is no fun ATM for many people. Thankfully there are other places to have an adult discussion!


----------



## bhb2014

mollie12 said:


> Please don't presume to think you know anything about what I think or why I might do anything.



I'm sorry then. Let's just drop it then. But it's a fact that this thread believed in their split, everyone can see from page 595 to 600 and something.


----------



## bhb2014

I also think it's a shame that this thread can't have people thinking differently. I thought we lived in a world where people could write what they think and discuss it with other people. It seems this doesn't work in here, more precisely after AV appeared in our fandom. I don't understand why some people can't accept the fact that there are people who don't like her. Nobody is obliged to like anyone. Or who Michael dates. The end, just deal with it  I'm allowed to have my own opinion and I'm not calling anyone insane or ludicrous for not sharing the same thoughts of me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> I also think it's a shame that this thread can't have people thinking differently. I thought we lived in a world where people could write what they think and discuss it with other people. It seems this doesn't work in here, more precisely after AV appeared in our fandom. I don't understand why some people can't accept the fact that there are people who don't like her. Nobody is obliged to like anyone. Or who Michael dates. *The end, just deal with it*



I really wish you'd take this advice yourself, in regards to other people's opinions. I have yet to see you just take a breath when someone puts in an opinion you don't like. You post the same incessant thoughts, over and over. It must be exhausting.


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I really wish you'd take this advice yourself, in regards to other people's opinions. I have yet to see you just take a breath when someone puts in an opinion you don't like. You post the same incessant thoughts, over and over. It must be exhausting.



I know I can he difficult sometimes but I NEVER called anyone crazy, ludicrous, dull or anything. I gave my arguments like basically everyone in here. Actually, very few people in here don't have issues when they don't like others opinions as we could see from the past hours dicussions. We have a group who shares the same thoughts and another who thinks the opposite. And others who just read. 

I post my "incessant ghouths" and others do the same too, why are you only talking to me? But I'll try to stop repeating myself, I know I can do that a lot indeed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bhb2014 said:


> I know I can he difficult sometimes but I NEVER called anyone crazy, ludicrous, dull or anything. I gave my arguments like basically everyone in here. Actually, very few people in here have issues when they don't like others opinions as we could see from the past hours dicussions. I post them and others do the same too, why are you only talking to me? It must be exhausting to pick on one person instead of posting to many others who behave exactly like me or are even agressive.



I can read @bhb2014 - and you say you accept other's opinions but the last few pages you've been passively making fun of other's posts. It's over-zealous but that's just my opinion.

Carry on..


----------



## bhb2014

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can read @bhb2014 - and you say you accept other's opinions but the last few pages you've been passively making fun of other's posts. It's over-zealous but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Carry on..



You can read and you still said that? Again, ME? All those who do not agree with me mocked my comments and comments from those who agreed with me. Some were even agressive while adressing my opinions, I was never agressive. I mocked because most in here do it but I don't call laughing agressive. By agressive I mean calling others crazy, dull, ludicrous and so on. 

You're not being fair at all, sorry. Anyone can see that by reading previous pages. Let's just move on anyway. I hope we can post in here having different opinions. If someone bothers you we have the "ignore button"  Carry on...


----------



## bhb2014

Moving on...



> Excited to see a preview of the new Michael Fassbinder & Marion Cotillard film version of "MACBETH" #Shakespeare #ProducersGuild #NYC



https://twitter.com/JulieAlexandria/status/663853648531857408

Fassbender but ok


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Oh my god. These last few pages 

I'm not going to waste time and energy trying to convince people about my point of view with respect to his relationship with Alicia. I used to stan for Pattinson (1. don't judge 2. now you can find me on twitter ) and I saw exactly how out of control fans' interest in an actor's love life can get. The things that went on in that fandom were . But anyway, it hasn't reached those kinds of levels with Michael and Alicia yet. And I don't think it ever will because of the relative smallness of his fandom (and hers) and their low key attitude about the whole thing.

What bothers me more than all the relationship drama are these attacks on Michael's character. When supposed fans are talking about how he's a famewhore, dishonest, lacking in integrity, thirsty...that just makes me feel incredibly weary and like I want to disconnect from the internet. Maybe that's the goal of some of these "fans" - to run off anyone who actually likes the man as an actor and a person so they can drag him all day long? I mean, really, I just can't understand why anyone would stick around as a fan of someone they have such a low opinion of.

So I'm just going to say that I appreciate those posters in here who've been trying to speak sense in the face of this onslaught. And mollie's point below bears repeating. When you look at the facts, you can see plainly that he's really not been very visible on the promotional circuit for SJ. Yes, he's shooting AC. But magazine covers/features are shot months in advance - he certainly could've done more on that front. And a Charlie Rose type interview could easily have been squeezed in somewhere. I only recently started following his career closely (although he was on my radar since 2009) and I can see that he's just not interested in promoting, let alone campaigning.

And now with the UK release, it's looking like Graham Norton may be the extent of his promotional appearances. I would love to see him doing a morning news show at least, but we'll see. 



mollie12 said:


> This post is exactly why it's so obvious you've only recently started following his career.
> 
> 1) Despite posting links to articles about campaigning, I don't really think you understand the different levels of promotion/media/campaigning.  For one, you routinely state that he campaigned "a lot" for Shame.  He didn't.  That was a very middling level of campaigning.  He did some festivals, did some photoshoots, did short junkets in NYC/LA, but he was only in LA for like 2 weeks TOPS and did a couple screenings out there.  Compare that to hardcore campaigning like Demian Bichir/Redmayne/Dern, and that's honestly nothing.  There are people who literally put in a full three-6 months out in LA/NYC, going to luncheons, dinners, doing 30+ screenings.
> 
> 2)I agree with you that he didn't campaign a lot for 12YAS.  That doesn't change the fact that he did more media for it than he ever did for Jobs.  And he did do a BAFTA and a SAG Q&A/screening for it, the same that he did for Jobs.  But he also did more TV interviews for 12YAS (Charlie Rose, The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, David Letterman).  He was also on the cover of GQ, GQ UK and ELLE UK.
> 
> He honestly put in weeks more time promoting 12 Years than he did for Jobs (late Aug-mid October vs. 4 days in October). This is blatantly obvious to anyone who has followed his career.  What he's done for Jobs as far as campaigning is not "a lot".  It's not even "a little".  It's basically the bare minimum promotion that any actor could get away with for a film this size.  He's done more promo for X-Men/Prometheus than he has for this film. To argue otherwise shows an extreme lack of understanding of the film industry and the awards race.


----------



## mollie12

ScorpionDoom said:


> What bothers me more than all the relationship drama are these attacks on Michael's character. When supposed fans are talking about how he's a famewhore, dishonest, lacking in integrity, thirsty...that just makes me feel incredibly weary and like I want to disconnect from the internet. Maybe that's the goal of some of these "fans" - to run off anyone who actually likes the man as an actor and a person so they can drag him all day long?



Clearly we lost a poster here today for exactly this reason.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

mollie12 said:


> Clearly we lost a poster here today for exactly this reason.









I've read the thread history on here and seems like it used to be a lot of fun. Too bad I'm late to the party.

Discussion is great. Incessant ranting is just tiresome.


----------



## solange

pearlyqueen said:


> Earlier I was "challenged" to prove that photographs exist of Michael and Alicia looking happy together....I'm sure most people have seen these before, but hey ho, here's a few. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182978
> View attachment 3182980
> View attachment 3182981
> View attachment 3182982
> View attachment 3182983
> View attachment 3182984
> View attachment 3182985



Cute


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Clearly we lost a poster here today for exactly this reason.



And we've lost more over the course of the last year.


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> I've read the thread history on here and seems like it used to be a lot of fun. Too bad I'm late to the party.
> 
> Discussion is great. Incessant ranting is just tiresome.



It _was_ a lot of fun.  It was my go-to place to kick off my shoes and relax and have fun discussing Michael with other fans.  Not saying we were all in 100% agreement all the time but even the differences of opinion were reasonably discussed and people could actually see the others pov.  Now instead of it being relaxing, I find I need to take breaks from it, and go weeks without posting.

You mentioned the Rob Pattinson fandom.  I've seen glimpses of it on twitter so my hats off to you for surviving it!  I saw a group that thinks he's secretly married to Kristen Stewart and they have 2 kids... :weird:  So...yeah, glad you're here!


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> PF isn't a Fan Forum, we are here to discuss Michael's life, either if it's positive or not.
> ...
> 
> PS: we've lost many posters recently too, not only the person who apparently left today.




Indeed. There are quite a few posters I miss.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Allie28 said:


> You mentioned the Rob Pattinson fandom.  I've seen glimpses of it on twitter so my hats off to you for surviving it!  I saw a group that thinks he's secretly married to Kristen Stewart and they have 2 kids... :weird:  So...yeah, glad you're here!



Thank you 
As far as Rob goes, that's just the tip of the iceberg. At the height of the insanity, there was a big contingent of Rob fans who absolutely hated Kristen's guts and got up to all kinds of shenanigans to try to get the mainstream media to turn on her. I'm not going to even go into that here because I don't want people to get any ideas.  And now, of course, there's all the hate directed towards his fiancee, FKA Twigs. I think he brings the drama on himself in some ways with the way he behaves...but, it's not my concern anymore!

All I can say is that I learned a lot from the experience and I'm sooooo glad I saw the light.

ETA: I was going to post some pics, but never mind.


----------



## truthfairy

cool pics bro, but its not the poster's fault that mike can't bring himself to, in words, acknowledge vikrappy as being anything but an "intimate friendship". she is a straight up **** buddy congrats tho

quite a few people have been banned from this place for challenging actually, and that really stinks. the point of this place is to love and praise (as well as take the piss out of) michael fassbender and his work. theres no law you gotta worship his intimate friends. its not my fault shes hard up for fame and work. alexia has her own thread, go in there and polish her butt.


----------



## Swanky

*That's not true, no one has ever been banned from tPF for having a different or challenging opinion.

This is the Fassbender thread and it's time to get back on topic.  Posts MUST remain respectful towards other members all the time.*


----------



## ScorpionDoom

I need to figure out once and for all how to post pics/gifs here. It seems like sometimes it works just fine and other times it just puts the link in. Are the images too large?

Testing...

ETA: ok, so attachments are fine, that's great, but embedding them in the body of the post?






ETA2: ah, I'm getting closer. So, no giphy links. Got it.






ETA3: so I'm not sure why those worked and the others didn't. Stick to tumblr images, I guess.  Anyway, glad that's sorted!


----------



## bhb2014

Absolutely love this poster of Macbeth. Turkish one I think.

A few French reviews for Macbeth. The film comes out next Wednesdy in France.

8/10
http://www.julsa.fr/cinema-avis-crit...ce=twitterfeed

Positive
http://www.madmoizelle.com/macbeth-j...ritique-459687

3,5/5

http://leschroniquesdecliffhanger.co...beth-critique/


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> I need to figure out once and for all how to post pics/gifs here.
> 
> ETA3: so I'm not sure why those worked and the others didn't. Stick to tumblr images, I guess.  Anyway, glad that's sorted!



I'm also trying to figure out how to embed gifs and images. And I've got this.






and these





















And a pic






It looks like working, for now!


----------



## bhb2014

truthfairy said:


> kpatz wasn't so bad. oh wait i didn't even start that conversation



How do you post those? Everytime I try to post gifs it doesn't work..I can rarely do it


----------



## littlerock

*Had to do another clean up since the last warning from last night. 
Please do not try and moderate each other. We see all the reports and if a rule is being broken, we'll handle it. And please, no celebrity gossip is worth being rude to each other. 
Please, no more personal attacks.*


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> How do you post those? Everytime I try to post gifs it doesn't work..I can rarely do it



You can't post images from sites that use SSL. In order to do it, you have to remove the "s" from https. Take that out and make the URL start with "http", and they should work. If that doesn't work, then something else might be going on...

With "s":

40.media.tumblr.com/55f1d25ec8d79ac123025a0f9ea331c6/tumblr_nthvb86dRc1rf5xopo1_500.jpg

without "s":


----------



## SusanBeach

gingerglory said:


> I'm also trying to figure out how to embed gifs and images. And I've got this.
> 
> 
> And a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like working, for now!



 thank you Gingerglory!!


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> You can't post images from sites that use SSL. In order to do it, you have to remove the "s" from https. Take that out and make the URL start with "http", and they should work. If that doesn't work, then something else might be going on...
> 
> With "s":
> 
> 40.media.tumblr.com/55f1d25ec8d79ac123025a0f9ea331c6/tumblr_nthvb86dRc1rf5xopo1_500.jpg
> 
> without "s":



Ooooh let's try.

media.giphy.com/media/xGuHETQmuOQh2/giphy.gif

media.giphy.com/media/Q8Z3uJGhyzvri/giphy.gif

No =(


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thank you
> As far as Rob goes, that's just the tip of the iceberg. At the height of the insanity, there was a big contingent of Rob fans who absolutely hated Kristen's guts and got up to all kinds of shenanigans to try to get the mainstream media to turn on her. I'm not going to even go into that here because I don't want people to get any ideas.  And now, of course, there's all the hate directed towards his fiancee, FKA Twigs. I think he brings the drama on himself in some ways with the way he behaves...but, it's not my concern anymore!
> 
> All I can say is that I learned a lot from the experience and I'm sooooo glad I saw the light.



I think everyone in a fandom can learn from the experience but the twi-fandom seemed to be crazy for sure!  I remember when Oprah did a show about it.  She did a segment on "Twi-Moms" that weirded me out somewhat.  They seemed to be mostly suburban, soccer moms who had whole rooms dedicated to Twilight and would throw birthday parties for "Edward".  I'll never forget after one mom admitted her kids often have to "fend for themselves" when fandom stuff occurred, her son said, "Mom loves Edward more than me".  The mom laughed it off of course, but it made me feel bad for the kid.

I will say this for the Fassy fandom.  I think most are women with active careers and social lives who don't neglect real life to participate in the fandom.  At least I don't read a lot of talk of kids having to "fend for themselves" while their moms sit at their computer.  My stay-at-home mom friends don't know who he is anyway, lol.


----------



## bhb2014

Trailers in London for AC.

https://twitter.com/ShaneORaph/status/664063884463067136


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> And now, of course, there's all the hate directed towards his fiancee, FKA Twigs. I think he brings the drama on himself in some ways with the way he behaves...but, it's not my concern anymore!



I remember reading on Celebitchy his response to all the racist attacks FKA Twigs has received and frankly, thought it was a bit weak.  I know he probably can't just come out and say, "hey racist a**holes!  leave my gf alone!" but I just thought he should have defended her more strongly.  Likewise, sometimes I wish Michael would address all the personal attacks his gf has received from his fans.  Not just the personal attacks on her character but the physical threats too.  No one... Twigs, Alicia, or anyone.... should be physically threatened just because of who they are dating.  But I've come to the conclusion that maybe he thinks addressing it would only make it worse.  Maybe Pattinson thought the same?


----------



## pearlyqueen

New tweet - Assassins Creed - more outside location filming in London!

https://twitter.com/shaneoraph/status/664063884463067136


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I remember reading on Celebitchy his response to all the racist attacks FKA Twigs has received and frankly, thought it was a bit weak.  I know he probably can't just come out and say, "hey racist a**holes!  leave my gf alone!" but I just thought he should have defended her more strongly.  Likewise, sometimes I wish Michael would address all the personal attacks his gf has received from his fans.  Not just the personal attacks on her character but the physical threats too.  No one... Twigs, Alicia, or anyone.... should be physically threatened just because of who they are dating.  But I've come to the conclusion that maybe he thinks addressing it would only make it worse.  Maybe Pattinson thought the same?




Yes, I agree. It's very likely Michael is aware of the abuse directed towards his girlfriend. I'm sure they've discussed it and concluded the best way to handle it is not to dignify any of the bs by addressing it. I'm sure it makes him even more protective of Alicia too.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> New tweet - Assassins Creed - more outside location filming in London!
> 
> https://twitter.com/shaneoraph/status/664063884463067136



I wonder if Michael will be spotted today?  AFAIK, just Marion was spotted earlier.  She was wearing modern-day clothes.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, I agree. It's very likely Michael is aware of the abuse directed towards his girlfriend. I'm sure they've discussed it and concluded the best way to handle it is not to dignify any of the bs by addressing it. I'm sure it makes him even more protective of Alicia too.



Agreed.  I'm sure it pisses him off to no end, especially since it's _his_ "fans" but he probably feels there's little to nothing he can do about it.  I'm sure if any of them had the balls to actually say it to their face though he'd have a right proper response!


----------



## gingerglory

looks like they may be done with interiors filming in pinewood and starts outside locations now? Or maybe just Marion parts are more outside locations and Michael's still inside? Hopefully we can see some of his on set pics soon. The one just showed his back doesn't count 



pearlyqueen said:


> New tweet - Assassins Creed - more outside location filming in London!
> 
> https://twitter.com/shaneoraph/status/664063884463067136


----------



## bhb2014

Marion on the set of AC with Kurzel.

Her character will be on present and past times and she's leaving a Templar's reunion in this scene. Michael could have been there or not. Both are going to Spain in December to shoot the film, I think past day sequences for Spanish Inquisition.

http://hdutopia.blogspot.com.br/2015/11/marion-cotillard-on-set-filming-for.html?spref=tw


----------



## gingerglory

cutie~~


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> cutie~~




Love these! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> looks like they may be done with interiors filming in pinewood and starts outside locations now? Or maybe just Marion parts are more outside locations and Michael's still inside? Hopefully we can see some of his on set pics soon. The one just showed his back doesn't count




Am I right in thinking that Michael's present day character is in prison? Maybe that's why he's not doing exterior shoots ATM?


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> cutie~~



Just what this thread needed.  Thank you!!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Am I right in thinking that Michael's present day character is in prison? Maybe that's why he's not doing exterior shoots ATM?



Yeah, there is a rumor about him being a death row inmate since right at the beginning of AC pre-production when people were speculating about the plot, so yeah I think there is a possibility.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, there is a rumor about him being a death row inmate since right at the beginning of AC pre-production when people were speculating about the plot, so yeah I think there is a possibility.




Definitely a possibility then; he either gets to shoot indoors or has some time off while the exterior shots are filmed, for now anyway! They've been lucky with the weather here so far, temperatures are very warm for November [emoji3]


----------



## ScorpionDoom

When are we going to get the Apocalypse trailer?? I'm hoping next week, maybe in front of Victor Frankenstein.  I'm so ready.


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> When are we going to get the Apocalypse trailer?? I'm hoping next week, maybe in front of Victor Frankenstein.  I'm so ready.



lol, I hear ya! a very accurate gif here. It was rumored that it would go with the Martian and then it would go with Spectre. Both didn't happen. Singer did hint it will come out soon as a teaser trailer. I guess it's likely coming out in Nov. If I remember it correctly, DoFP trailer was also released in Nov.

On the other note, if anyone is interested in listening a Q&A of Aaron Sorkin, in which he defends the ending of Steve Jobs. Personally, I liked the ending and I've got his point. For those haven't seen the movie yet, be aware there are spoilers. You could always come back to listen to it when you've seen the movie if you are interested in hearing what he has to say about it.



> While speaking on Jeff Goldsmiths (excellent) podcast The Q&A, the screenwriter defended this finale.
> 
> First speaking about initially writing the script, he says, I was not able to get past his denying paternity of Lisa and the way he treated her. Lisa was the one who got me past that. Where I saw [that] now I found the emotional center of the story because Im not getting that emotional about the computer that wont say hello.
> 
> If he can change, even just a little bit  just the final scene with Lisa  which so many people and I bet there are people here who have a problem with the last scene, he goes on to say. He then asks the audience who liked the movie up until the last scene, and about a dozen hands were raised. The reason is you felt I betrayed the entire movie, that I went soft?, he questions the crowd, and gets a small response. I dont think I went soft, he responds. Its such a strong reaction that Ive gotten so many places.
> 
> Sorkin then goes on to share a story while screening the film in San Francisco: A woman came to the microphone and asked if I was pressured to write that scene either by the studio or by Danny or did I put pressure on myself because I just thought I cant make an entire movie this cold. Ive got to reward the patience of the audience somehow. Ive got to get you to like this guy. I said, No. There was no external pressure at all. I wrote that scene. It was exactly the scene I wanted to write. As a matter of fact, on the page its a little more gooey. Some of the goo was cut out by Danny in the editing room. Its exactly the scene I wanted to write. She looked at me and just went, Heartbreaking, and went back to the aisle.
> 
> I dont think its that scene that theyre reacting to, Sorkin continues, referencing the last shot as not being the perceived point of contention. I think its the parking lot  Im going to put a thousand songs in your pocket  and we hear the Maccabees song and everything gets nice. Possibly, also, it doesnt help that it appears that the filmmakers are giving Steve Jobs a standing ovation at the end of the film.
> 
> He concludes his argument, saying, The story of the movie is, Will Steve and his daughter get together? The fact that in real life they did find each other isnt even the reason that I did it, although I like that its supportable by facts. I did it because I just dont think theres a movie if you dont do it. I think that what you would have is a theater full of people saying, Why did you make me sit here for two hours?'



http://thefilmstage.com/news/aaron-sorkin-defends-the-redemptive-ending-of-steve-jobs/


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> lol, I hear ya! a very accurate gif here. It was rumored that it would go with the Martian and then it would go with Spectre. Both didn't happen. Singer did hint it will come out soon as a teaser trailer. I guess it's likely coming out in Nov. If I remember it correctly, DoFP trailer was also released in Nov.
> 
> On the other note, if anyone is interested in listening a Q&A of Aaron Sorkin, in which he defends the ending of Steve Jobs. Personally, I liked the ending and I've got his point. For those haven't seen the movie yet, be aware there are spoilers. You could always come back to listen to it when you've seen the movie if you are interested in hearing what he has to say about it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefilmstage.com/news/aaron-sorkin-defends-the-redemptive-ending-of-steve-jobs/


Thanks. 
Some cute gifs (Le Grand Journal):


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Some cute gifs (Le Grand Journal):



Ah, love those. He got a little embarrassed when one of interviewers wanted to see his eyes. Such a cutie.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Thanks.
> Some cute gifs (Le Grand Journal):



Adorable!  Thanks Morgane!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Ah, love those. He got a little embarrassed when one of interviewers wanted to see his eyes. Such a cutie.




Gorgeous! And I remember what his head shake was in reference to as well! [emoji6]


----------



## Allie28

Chiwetel Ejiofor talking about playing paintball with Michael....  

http://teamcoco.com/video/chiwetel-...l?playlist=x;eyJ0eXBlIjoibGlzdCIsImlkIjoiMiJ9


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Allie28 said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> Plus, Fassy's hotter, imho.



Waaaaay, hotter


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> Thanks.
> Some cute gifs (Le Grand Journal):



Oooh, nice. Thanks! I haven't seen this appearance yet. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Allie28 said:


> Chiwetel Ejiofor talking about playing paintball with Michael....
> 
> http://teamcoco.com/video/chiwetel-...l?playlist=x;eyJ0eXBlIjoibGlzdCIsImlkIjoiMiJ9



That was cute. I love that Michael's dad was there too. 

On another note, how do you multi-quote different posters in a single post? I feel bad for making multiple posts when really I could've done it all in one if I knew how to reference more than one person in a post.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Chiwetel Ejiofor talking about playing paintball with Michael....
> 
> http://teamcoco.com/video/chiwetel-...l?playlist=x;eyJ0eXBlIjoibGlzdCIsImlkIjoiMiJ9



OMG!! He's such a terror. As a sassy dork as him, I totally can imagine he did that by pretending to be out and shoot people all of a sudden. And no wonder he's got everybody coming for him. lol It's so nice of Chiwetel still talking about it and giving more details.

and here is that nice group picture with Fass dad in it.

also, an old pic with a fan, who is a fan since Hunger.


----------



## bhb2014

Very interesting news about AC. Jeremy Irons will also have a younger version in the film. So he and Gleeson will have a relationship in it, either as Templars or enemies. Michael and Marion will know each other since kids.

They'll shoot in Spain on December 2nd and 3rd. I wouldn't be surprised if the cast snubbed BIFAs because of shooting. But I highly doubd they would do that.



> Se busca doble en Almería de Jeremy Irons. Eso sí, un doble que se parezca a cómo era el actor británico hace 25 años, en la década de los noventa, cuando protagonizó títulos como 'Herida' y 'Jungla de Cristal. La venganza'.
> 
> La empresa Modexpor Internacional, responsable de las pruebas de figuración para la película 'Assassin's Creed', basada en el videojuego homónimo, ha publicado esta tarde en su perfil de Facebook una nueva convocatoria para esta producción, que se rodará en localizaciones de Almería el próximo mes de diciembre.
> 
> El anuncio indica que los interesados deberán enviar fotos con altura y teléfono de contacto a la dirección alicia@modexpor.com. Será un trabajo remunerado y es imprescindible residir en Almería y tener disponibilidad los días 2 y 3 de diciembre.



http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/Notici...my-Irons-para-el-rodaje-de-’Assassin’s-Creed’


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> That was cute. I love that Michael's dad was there too.
> 
> On another note, how do you multi-quote different posters in a single post? I feel bad for making multiple posts when really I could've done it all in one if I knew how to reference more than one person in a post.



Notice the little round circle beside Quote? Check all the circles of the posts that you want to include in your reply and then you are good to go.


----------



## Swanky

*Holy heck can y'all please stay on topic!?  If you are not discussing Fassbender specifically, then you're off topic.  This thread has been a royal PITA for our mods/admins, please stop the drama.  You may not discuss members in any way, shape or form.*


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Notice the little round circle beside Quote? Check all the circles of the posts that you want to include in your reply and then you are good to go.



THANK YOU!!

And it looks like I've got my answer about the Apocalypse trailer! It'll be attached to Star Wars. http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-trailer-star-wars-7-force-awakens/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=collidersocial


----------



## bhb2014

> I can in fact confirm that information. Our first trailer will be on Star Wars: The Force Awakens. Its our first thing out there so it is somewhat of a teaser but its certainly longer than a minute and it has a ton of cool stuff in it.



Great news! Premiering with Star Wars, that's HUUUGE 

http://collider.com/x-men-apocalyps...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=collidersocial


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yeah, he really is very low key compared to what I've been used to! I hope he's able to maintain that level of freedom even as he gains more exposure through big films like Assassin's Creed.  I would never want him to become so famous that he's chased around the streets like a hunted animal.
> 
> 
> 
> (And re: Rob's most dedicated fans...they're actually women aged 35+, I'd say. The tweens and teens dropped off after the Twilight mania passed. The ones that are sticking around even now are mostly older.)




Oh really? I'm surprised to learn of the age demographic of his fans! Thought he appealed to much younger people.

I think Michael has no intention of waiving his level of freedom. Regardless of how successful AC or any future films are he just doesn't court publicity or celebrity. By and large, at least in the UK, that results in him remaining off the radar with the media. There are far more famous and high profile people for them to focus on than him. And plenty of attention seeking d-listers who clog up magazines, and for some strange reason seem to be in demand with the general public! No accounting for taste I guess!


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> And it looks like I've got my answer about the Apocalypse trailer! It'll be attached to Star Wars. http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-trailer-star-wars-7-force-awakens/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=collidersocial



YES, I just saw the news as well! WOW, it's gonna be massive. Hope it will meet the expectation!

http://collider.com/x-men-apocalyps...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=collidersocial


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> And it looks like I've got my answer about the Apocalypse trailer! It'll be attached to Star Wars. http://collider.com/x-men-apocalyps...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=collidersocial




Thanks! I'll watch it on you tube - not a Star Wars fan!


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> And it looks like I've got my answer about the Apocalypse trailer! It'll be attached to Star Wars. http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-trailer-star-wars-7-force-awakens/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=collidersocial



Cool!  Thanks!!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> OMG!! He's such a terror. As a sassy dork as him, I totally can imagine he did that by pretending to be out and shoot people all of a sudden. And no wonder he's got everybody coming for him. lol It's so nice of Chiwetel still talking about it and giving more details.
> 
> and here is that nice group picture with Fass dad in it.
> 
> also, an old pic with a fan, who is a fan since Hunger.



Yeah, it was a cute story!  Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Article from a Spanish newspaper about AC. It's not particularly interesting, the main thrust is they are looking for a double of Jeremy Irons, and have to look as he did 25 years ago and be available for filming on 2nd and 3rd December in Almeria. Not likely to interfere with BIFA attendance then, I'm sure Justin will want to attend with Michael and Marion with Macbeth up for so many awards [emoji2]

http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/Notici...my-Irons-para-el-rodaje-de-’Assassin’s-Creed’


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Article from a Spanish newspaper about AC. It's not particularly interesting, the main thrust is they are looking for a double of Jeremy Irons, and have to look as he did 25 years ago and be available for filming on 2nd and 3rd December in Almeria. Not likely to interfere with BIFA attendance then, I'm sure Justin will want to attend with Michael and Marion with Macbeth up for so many awards [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/Notici...my-Irons-para-el-rodaje-de-’Assassin’s-Creed’



I keep forgetting Jeremy Irons is in AC.  I hope he and Michael share scenes together. I'm sure they do since Michael's the main character.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Article from a Spanish newspaper about AC. It's not particularly interesting, the main thrust is they are looking for a double of Jeremy Irons, and have to look as he did 25 years ago and be available for filming on 2nd and 3rd December in Almeria. Not likely to interfere with BIFA attendance then, I'm sure Justin will want to attend with Michael and Marion with Macbeth up for so many awards [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/Notici...my-Irons-para-el-rodaje-de-’Assassin’s-Creed’



haha, that's interesting. Some said that Michael actually looks like Jeremy Irons a bit. Yeah, with six noms for BIFA and all three of them being nominated, it's hard to miss. I think they will try to manage if situations permit. Besides with zero buzz over the States side, it would be good for the film while it releases on Dec.4, not really helps much, but still...


----------



## bhb2014

MacWorld really disliked Steve Jobs and also mentioned many people connected to Apple that felt the same way. In the end, it wasn't very different from Kutcher's Jobs. The new film is doing worse than the previous one, which grossed 17,1M in domestic, adjusted for inflation. Karma hunting Michael after what he said about Kutcher. Kidding, but what he said wasn't professional IMO.



> We think that the issue with the movie is that the team behind it didn&#8217;t appreciate their market. With so many Apple fans around the world the film could have been a real hit &#8211; if it hadn&#8217;t portrayed the story in such a negative light.
> 
> For those who are less likely to feel that an injustice has been done, in what is essentially a character assassination, perhaps it will be seen as a good story.



Jone Ivy, who was Jobs friend.



> Apple's head of design and close friend of Steve Jobs, Jony Ive, hasn&#8217;t seen the film yet, but he has been fold by friends that the portrayal of Jobs is inaccurate and described his &#8220;primal fear&#8221; over the upcoming movie. He states that the film depicts a person &#8220;I don&#8217;t recognize at all,&#8221; reports the Wall Street Journal.



Wozniak. He did like it overall but he was paid 200K to be a consultant. His opinion can be easily influenced by money.



> Having seen the movie now, Woz has spoken to Bloomberg and admits: &#8220;Everything in the movie didn&#8217;t happen&#8221; in the way it&#8217;s portrayed. He adds: &#8220;Every scene that I&#8217;m in, I wasn&#8217;t talking to Steve Jobs at those events.&#8221; He also notes that the scenes where he clashes with Jobs never happened. What Woz does say though is that Seth Rogen&#8217;s character in the movie says all the &#8220;things I could never say.&#8221;



Sculley.



> He told the Wall Street Journal that the film examines &#8220;only one aspect of Jobs&#8217; personality.&#8221;
> 
> He said: &#8220;The young Steve Jobs that I knew had a great sense of humor. He was on many occasions, when we were together, very warm. He cared a lot about the people he worked with and he was a good person. So, I think those aren&#8217;t the aspects that are focused on in this movie.&#8221;
> 
> Sculley also points out that a lot of creative license has been taken with the movie, telling the WSJ that the movie incorrectly depicts two subsequent encounters between Jobs and Sculley after Jobs left Apple, where there was in fact only one.
> 
> However, Sculley thinks that Jeff Daniels, the actor who portrays him in the film, "accurately summarized a lot of the things I felt then, and now."



Hertzfeld.



> He describes events in the film as being nothing like the reality: &#8220;Almost nothing in it is like it really happened.&#8221;
> 
> He does suggest that the aim of the film is to &#8220;expose the deeper truths behind Steve&#8217;s unusual personality and behavior, and it often but not always succeeds at that.&#8221;



Campbell, former member of Apple's board.



> He said that the movie depicted Jobs in &#8220;a negative way&#8221; and wasn&#8217;t fair because &#8220;he&#8217;s not there to defend himself,&#8221; according to a 9to5Mac report.



Mossberg, one of Jobs' favorite journalists.



> "For the multitudes of people who didn't know the real Steve Jobs, Mr. Sorkin's film, which opens nationally Friday, will seem like a factual, holistic portrait of a great man," he adds.
> 
> However, "Unlike Mr. Sorkin, I did know the real Steve Jobs, for about 14 years... And the Steve Jobs portrayed in Sorkin's film isn't the man I knew."
> 
> "Sorkin chose to cherry-pick and exaggerate some of the worst aspects of Jobs' character, and to focus on a period of his career when he was young and immature," writes Mossberg.
> 
> "It would be as if you made a movie called JFK almost entirely focused on Kennedy's womanizing and political rivalries, and said nothing about civil rights and the Cuban Missile Crisis," he continues.
> 
> Other criticisms: "The movie mangles too many facts". For example: "Joanna Hoffman, was long gone from Apple by the time Mr. Jobs returned to launch the iMac."



http://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/a...kin-boyle-fassbender-rogan-uk-release-3584183


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> MacWorld really disliked Steve Jobs and also mentioned many people connected to Apple that felt the same way. In the end, it wasn't very different from Kutcher's Jobs. The new film is doing worse than the previous one, which grossed 17,1M in domestic, adjusted for inflation. Karma hunting Michael after what he said about Kutcher. Kidding, but what he said wasn't professional IMO.
> 
> Jone Ivy, who was Jobs friend.
> 
> Wozniak. He did like it overall but he was paid 200K to be a consultant. His opinion can be easily influenced by money.
> 
> Sculley.
> 
> Hertzfeld.
> 
> Campbell, former member of Apple's board.
> 
> Mossberg, one of Jobs' favorite journalists.
> 
> http://www.macworld.co.uk/feature/a...kin-boyle-fassbender-rogan-uk-release-3584183



IMO, overall the movie will likely lose money, as I don't think that the numbers internationally will make up for what it DIDN'T make in the US. It may do better once it hits streaming and DVD. Award season buzz may help as well.

That said, I have a connection to this particular area of the industry, and it's well understood that this depiction took license with Steve. I don't think that's what's kept them from going to the theater to see it. Frankly, most people I know (I work in tech) don't watch movies in the theater much at all. This movie sits squarely in the "I'll watch it online" category for these people. I'll be curious to see how much money it makes once they can see it in their native habitat: the Internet.


----------



## gingerglory

Looks like they had a press day early this week for UK release on Nov. 13. And look, they had very special cupcakes, lol. Where would you take your first bite?


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Nothing too exciting, but Joe Walker, the editor that McQueen works with, talks about Michael briefly at the tail end of this interview with David Poland. They say some nice things about Macbeth and Steve Jobs 



https://youtu.be/ABmDPMsVkGs?t=29m46s

Also, Sasha Stone with a "fireside chat" about the current state of the best actor race. http://www.awardsdaily.com/2015/11/10/unpacking-best-actor-still-the-toughest-category-to-call/


> A talked-about performance is a talked-about performance. Some give such memorable, astonishing performances that their place in the race is secure. To my mind, Michael Fassbender as Steve Jobs is one of those performances. People who aren&#8217;t actors might not understand why Steve Jobs might do well with industry voters, especially SAG and the actor&#8217;s branch of the Academy. The film is actor- and writer-driven. All of the actors in Sorkin&#8217;s high drama are given an opportunity to showcase what actors can really do when given the chance. It is one of the few films that features actors doing what they do best. Why would the actors not choose one of the hottest tickets in the industry right now in one of the most buzzed about performances? I&#8217;m not seeing any negatives here. If I had to come up with one, I&#8217;d say someone else who might be pushing harder could take that spot if it were vulnerable. It doesn&#8217;t seem vulnerable to me.
> What Fassbender does with his role in Steve Jobs is nothing short of one of the most vibrant, exciting works by any actor this year. You can say he doesn&#8217;t resemble Steve Jobs. You can say you don&#8217;t like the character. But you can&#8217;t say it isn&#8217;t one of the best performances of the year. He&#8217;s brutal. He pulls no punches and you can&#8217;t take your eye off of him. So if you&#8217;re going to say he isn&#8217;t even going to be nominated? I&#8217;m going to need a little more reason than box office.


I haven't seen the performance myself yet, but to me, it seems like something that would play extremely well with the actors' branch of voters.  I don't want to get too caught up in the whole Oscars thing (for my own sanity, anyway) but given the disappointing box office results and the negative press about how Michael's lack of star power played a big role in it, I would be devastated if he was snubbed. I'm not talking about winning, but he needs to be nominated.


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Nothing too exciting, but Joe Walker, the editor that McQueen works with, talks about Michael briefly at the tail end of this interview with David Poland. They say some nice things about Macbeth and Steve Jobs
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ABmDPMsVkGs?t=29m46s




Thanks for the video. I finally can put a face on the name.  Joe Walker is the editor of all Steve McQueen's films. It's nice to actually hear him talking and also speaking Michael highly. It made me giggle that he said he's been spoiled because he spends so much time looking at people like Michael lol.



> Also, Sasha Stone with a "fireside chat" about the current state of the best actor race. http://www.awardsdaily.com/2015/11/10/unpacking-best-actor-still-the-toughest-category-to-call/
> 
> I haven't seen the performance myself yet, but to me, it seems like something that would play extremely well with the actors' branch of voters.  I don't want to get too caught up in the whole Oscars thing (for my own sanity, anyway) but given the disappointing box office results and the negative press about how Michael's lack of star power played a big role in it, I would be devastated if he was snubbed. I'm not talking about winning, but he needs to be nominated.





> If I had to come up with one, I&#8217;d say someone else who might be pushing harder could take that spot if it were vulnerable. It doesn&#8217;t seem vulnerable to me.
> What Fassbender does with his role in Steve Jobs is nothing short of one of the most vibrant, exciting works by any actor this year. You can say he doesn&#8217;t resemble Steve Jobs. You can say you don&#8217;t like the character. But you can&#8217;t say it isn&#8217;t one of the best performances of the year. He&#8217;s brutal. He pulls no punches and you can&#8217;t take your eye off of him. So if you&#8217;re going to say he isn&#8217;t even going to be nominated? I&#8217;m going to need a little more reason than box office.




As a person who's seen Steve Jobs,  I agree with Sasha about his performance. He is really doing actor's work. He's not mimic and he doesn't depend on any prosthetic stuff. The only thing he depends on is his acting. That's where to really see whether an actor can act or not. He totally becomes that character and there is no Michael Fassbender left. It's really mesmerizing to watch him perform.

But I have to say I think he's bit of vulnerable right now not only because of BO, negative buzz about the film but also he's not out there campaigning (which I don't have problem with. He shouldn't have to IMO, but we are discussing reality here). Also there are other performances which we haven't seen yet, like DiCaprio, Smith, etc. and they could also totally campaign much more than Michael. It's totally possible that he's been snubbed. I wouldn't be surprised. After been through 2012 Shame with him, I'm much more relaxed about whether he will get a nod/a win or not. Of course I wish he gets it, if he gets a nod or win, I am definitely happy, but if not, I won't be devastated. Disappointed and a bit of upset, yes, but I won't take it too hard and too serious any more. I won't stop supporting him and he's always the best actor in his generation, IMO, regardless having Oscar or not. I think that's the most important thing to me.


----------



## mchris55

If Sasha is right and SJ is considered to be an actors' showcase, which I believe it is, then MF should have nothing to worry about in terms of nods. Each respective branch of the Academy votes on and produces the nominees, then the collective gets to vote on the winners. Therefore, the Actors branch, who should appreciate the complexity and the work involved with his performance, should make him a nominee.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> But I have to say I think he's bit of vulnerable right now not only because of BO, negative buzz about the film but also he's not out there campaigning (which I don't have problem with. He shouldn't have to IMO, but we are discussing reality here). Also there are other performances which we haven't seen yet, like DiCaprio, Smith, etc. and they could also totally campaign much more than Michael. It's totally possible that he's been snubbed. I wouldn't be surprised. After been through 2012 Shame with him, I'm much more relaxed about whether he will get a nod/a win or not. Of course I wish he gets it, if he gets a nod or win, I am definitely happy, but if not, I won't be devastated. Disappointed and a bit of upset, yes, but I won't take it too hard and too serious any more. I won't stop supporting him and he's always the best actor in his generation, IMO, regardless having Oscar or not. I think that's the most important thing to me.



I wish I could adopt your healthy and well-adjusted attitude about this.  "Devastated" might be too strong a word, but I'm going to be awfully bummed if he gets shut out. Of course, I think he's absolutely fantastic as an actor - being snubbed won't change that - but it's going to sting to know that a performance that he put so much into wasn't recognized by his peers. And to have taken a chance on a role that no one seemed to want to take, on a project that seemed so troubled from the start...I don't know, I just want good things for him.  But perspective is important, I know. Getting a shiny award isn't everything, and I'm sure he knows that better than me. I guess I just see a nomination as mitigating some of this awful press he's been getting as a result of the box office failure.



mchris55 said:


> If Sasha is right and SJ is considered to be an actors' showcase, which I believe it is, then MF should have nothing to worry about in terms of nods. Each respective branch of the Academy votes on and produces the nominees, then the collective gets to vote on the winners. Therefore, the Actors branch, who should appreciate the complexity and the work involved with his performance, should make him a nominee.



I really hope this is the case!


----------



## twiddlebird

mchris55 said:


> If Sasha is right and SJ is considered to be an actors' showcase, which I believe it is, then MF should have nothing to worry about in terms of nods. Each respective branch of the Academy votes on and produces the nominees, then the collective gets to vote on the winners. Therefore, the Actors branch, who should appreciate the complexity and the work involved with his performance, should make him a nominee.



I think he'll get a nod. Everything I'm seeing so far says as much. It's early, but his nom is the strongest it could be for November.

...but I don't think he's the favorite to win. So far It looks like it will be Leo's year, but no one has really seen LD's performance yet. There's so much hype about Leo, and if his performance is a letdown, then Michael may have a better chance.

It's still early with so many performances that have yet to do seen, but I'm not worrying about the nom just yet.


----------



## gingerglory

New Macbeth stills
































more here: http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com/


----------



## Allie28

Gorgeous stills Ginger!  Thanks!

I don't think we have to worry about Michael getting a nomination.  He may not win but he'll get nominated.  I think it depends on the response to Leo's performance and The Revenant itself.  But I have a feeling Michael would be okay losing to Leo since he's probably in agreement that Leo's due.  I've said this before but I see Michael's career being similar to Al Pacino's.  Pacino gave so many great performances in the 70s/80s but never won the Oscar.  It took him playing a lovable old blind guy later in his career before he won.  I think Michael would take the success and longevity of Pacino's career over that of an actor who won the oscar then his career went nowhere.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> IMO, overall the movie will likely lose money, as I don't think that the numbers internationally will make up for what it DIDN'T make in the US. It may do better once it hits streaming and DVD. Award season buzz may help as well.
> 
> That said, I have a connection to this particular area of the industry, and it's well understood that this depiction took license with Steve. I don't think that's what's kept them from going to the theater to see it. Frankly, most people I know (I work in tech) don't watch movies in the theater much at all. This movie sits squarely in the "I'll watch it online" category for these people. I'll be curious to see how much money it makes once they can see it in their native habitat: the Internet.



Likely? Jobs needs to gross 100M overseas to break even after 60M on budget and promotion. This won't happen. It's a bomb IMO and the press confirms it. The way the buzz for it is very low, I don't think DVD or streaming will sell a lot. It's still behind Kutcher's Jobs in domestic (17.1M adjusted).

About the film, despite critics lack of love for it, especially its ending (only respectable reviews in general), and the lack of accuracy, the issue was the main subject. People don't care about Jobs, they didn't care in 1999, in 2013 and now they still don't care for him, even with a major studio behind hit, hard campaign and a stellar cast and crew. The guy isn't beloved. And how he was portayed didn't help it either because his jerk image was in it all the time, while we can see in that article that people who actually knew him think he was poorly presented.



mchris55 said:


> If Sasha is right and SJ is considered to be an actors' showcase, which I believe it is, then MF should have nothing to worry about in terms of nods. Each respective branch of the Academy votes on and produces the nominees, then the collective gets to vote on the winners. Therefore, the Actors branch, who should appreciate the complexity and the work involved with his performance, should make him a nominee.



Sasha was wrong many times when it comes to awards season. Many. But I get what she said and it's not fair for a good performance to be snubbed because the film bombed. It's pretty much the opposite. But that's how the system works. If Michael was Daniel Day-Lewis or Christian Bale, he could be considered an easy lock at this moment, even with the flop. But he isn't very popular and he isn't campaigning anymore. He got a nod for 12YAS because the film had much better reviews than Jobs has and it was a huge hit at the box office. Jobs doesn't have a lot of love, only respect, and it bombed badly. The buzz is really low and negative right now.

So, for me, Michael will be nominated IF: he campaigns again or if all the other contenders fail. Smith already did but we have Rohrig, Redmayne, Leo and Depp campaigning a lot right now, besides Caine, Hanks (low shots), Damon and Carell already on the race. So I wouldn't say he'll easily get a nod. And being honest, his performance isn't the only one raved this year, it's among the best but along with many others actors.


----------



## bhb2014

New stills for Macbeth! 

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com


----------



## pearlyqueen

New tweet - Michael and Alicia spotted walking around in Soho, London an hour ago [emoji3]

https://twitter.com/fritzerina/status/664455398083207169


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> New tweet - Michael and Alicia spotted walking around in Soho, London an hour ago [emoji3]
> 
> https://twitter.com/fritzerina/status/664455398083207169



lol, shopping at whole foods.  Alicia did say her perfect date was cooking a nice meal.  I'm sure Michael appreciates that!


----------



## BagBerry13

Allie28 said:


> lol, shopping at whole foods.  Alicia did say her perfect date was cooking a nice meal.  I'm sure Michael appreciates that!



I've been to that Whole Foods on Saturday too. If they wanted they don't even need to cook. They offer already warm meals there.


----------



## bhb2014

Michael spotted with weinstein girl in London. I bet he had a crap face like the last times they were seen together  Or she grab his arm and he looked like: "Here she comes, I won't even bother to take my hand off this jacket". Bet she was following him since her role in Bourne is smaller than she said so she has nothing to do but chase him everywhere he goes. When their pr game ends, I wanna see what will happen to her...she's a nobody without Michael.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> I've been to that Whole Foods on Saturday too. If they wanted they don't even need to cook. They offer already warm meals there.




Oh but Alicia loves cooking! I think Michael likes to dabble too, and he certainly loves to eat and appreciates good cooking! Sounds like she knows the way to her man's heart [emoji2]


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> I've been to that Whole Foods on Saturday too. If they wanted they don't even need to cook. They offer already warm meals there.



Awesome!!  I'd probably take advantage of that over cooking but both Michael and Alicia love to cook and with them both in London now they have the opportunity for cozy nights in.


----------



## bhb2014

Another still from Macbeth.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Its been posted


----------



## bhb2014

Maybe on my top 5 of fave pics with Michael  And the cake thing...so cute!


----------



## BagBerry13

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ Its been posted



Where???


----------



## bhb2014

Sorkin says crap (he apologized later but he recently said stupid things again), Michael says crap (karma hit him back) and now Kate says something controversial. IMO, these things need to be talked in public indeed if we wanna see them changing. What J-Law did was pretty awesome.



> Im having such a problem with these conversations, Winslet told BBCs Newsbeat. Because they keep coming up, and I understand why they are coming up, but maybe its a British thing. I dont like talking about money; its a bit vulgar, isnt it?
> 
> I dont think thats a very nice conversation to have publicly at all, she added. Im quite surprised by these conversations to be honest, simply because it seems quite a strange thing to be discussing out in the open like that.
> 
> Winslet told Newsbeat it would be dangerous for her to remark on comments made by others, but did speak about whether shes ever dealt with sexism in the movie industry.
> 
> Honestly, no, she responded. And if Id ever been in that situation I would have either dealt with it or removed myself from it. Quite honestly, Im sure I would. But I dont think Ive ever come across that. I find all this quite uncomfortable. I have to be honest. Its a bit awkward really. Were very lucky, and I feel so blessed. Im perfectly capable of standing up for myself. Im a strong individual, and thats important to me. Yeah, absolutely. I havent ever felt as though Ive really had to stick up for myself just because Im a woman. I cant honestly say thats happened.



http://www.ew.com/article/2015/11/1...s?hootPostID=5aafa14c97dc225a03ee75361a8fb260


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> New tweet - Michael and Alicia spotted walking around in Soho, London an hour ago [emoji3]
> 
> https://twitter.com/fritzerina/status/664455398083207169



Hang on can this tweet really be considered as factual? Surely the person could have made it up?

Why is this tweet factual and others not?
Shouldnt this be challenged as others have been?
If I accept it am I blindly gullible?
If I take that to assume Alicia loves not likes but loves cooking would I be reaching?

Lol...I have no big problem with the mentioned couple....I just waded through so many pages and laugh as this very thing was criticised or mocked possibly hours ago.


Just saying perhaps it shouldn't be noted at all? So no double standards are applied. Greater good and all that.


On another note this does support the idea I have mentioned a few times before that he now lives in the Soho area. Local Shopping and all.

What to do what to do. Lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lilmix said:


> Hang on can this tweet really be considered as factual? Surely the person could have made it up?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this tweet factual and others not?
> 
> Shouldnt this be challenged as others have been?
> 
> If I accept it am I blindly gullible?
> 
> If I take that to assume Alicia loves not likes but loves cooking would I be reaching?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...I have no big problem with the mentioned couple....I just waded through so many pages and laugh as this very thing was criticised or mocked possibly hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I would feel I had enacted in a double standard.
> 
> Just saying perhaps it shouldn't be noted at all?




Glad you don't have a problem with this couple [emoji3]

Alicia has said many times that she has a passion for cooking, so IMO it's fair to say she loves it.

There was another tweet too, around the same time and in the same area. Neither tweeter has any connection with Michael or Alicia, just random observers. Can't see what's to be challenged tbh, but if you want to believe it's made up that's up to you


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> Glad you don't have a problem with this couple [emoji3]
> 
> Alicia has said many times that she has a passion for cooking, so IMO it's fair to say she loves it.
> 
> There was another tweet too, around the same time and in the same area. Neither tweeter has any connection with Michael or Alicia, just random observers. Can't see what's to be challenged tbh, but if you want to believe it's made up that's up to you



No I did not say I felt it was made up .
 I asked questions and made clear a double standard. 
I am being fairly jovil but at the same time unwaveringly fair in the evaluation of information presented.

I even pointed out it supported my "he lives in Soho now theory"

If the basis of the opinion that it checks out is due to things mentioned such as similar timed tweets and impartiality of the tweeter , then the tweets of earlier this year where several people confirmed MF was in the same Soho location in a short space in time and one tweeter who had no connection between MF and AV reported he saw  MF drapped over a Nicole Beharie look alike must be true. Do you agree?

My point is we accept all or reject all comparable information on the same basis or never use it as point for arguement or dismiss it. Fair is fair.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> Hang on can this tweet really be considered as factual? Surely the person could have made it up?
> 
> Why is this tweet factual and others not?
> Shouldnt this be challenged as others have been?
> If I accept it am I blindly gullible?
> If I take that to assume Alicia loves not likes but loves cooking would I be reaching?
> 
> Lol...I have no big problem with the mentioned couple....I just waded through so many pages and laugh as this very thing was criticised or mocked possibly hours ago.
> 
> 
> Just saying perhaps it shouldn't be noted at all? So no double standards are applied. Greater good and all that.
> 
> 
> On another note this does support the idea I have mentioned a few times before that he now lives in the Soho area. Local Shopping and all.
> 
> What to do what to do. Lol



It's probably factual because other people spotted Michael over there. None of them mentioned her but he was seen in Soho indeed. An Italian guy bumped into him over there.

About tweets in general, it's easier to believe in the positive tweets when you love someone and harder to believe when you read negative ones. They can all be true or false though. Without any pics or videos, it's up to you to believe in them or not.

I have no idea about where Michael lives but I think it's definitely possible he moved out from that flat. He's rich, it would be natural to be living in a bigger and fancier place when you have money to spend. Maybe he still keeps the flat to bring women  Jokes aside, isn't Soho a business place in London? Isn't he shooting AC? Maybe he was there for the film.

PS: I do believe in that tweet in January, when he was spotted hugging a black woman in London. He's not well-known for being loyal to his girlfriends, especially a PR one (my opinion).


----------



## Lilmix

bhb2014 said:


> It's probably factual because other people spotted Michael over there. None of them mentioned her but he was seen in Soho indeed. An Italian guy bumped into him over there.
> 
> About tweets in general, it's easier to believe in the positive tweets when you love someone and harder to believe when you read negative ones. They can all be true or false though. Without any pics or videos, it's up to you to believe in them or not.
> 
> I have no idea about where Michael lives but I think it's definitely possible he moved out from that flat. He's rich, it would be natural to be living in a bigger and fancier place when you have money to spend. Maybe he still keeps the flat to bring women  Jokes aside, isn't Soho a business place in London? Isn't he shooting AC? Maybe he was there for the film.
> 
> PS: I do believe in that tweet in January, when he was spotted hugging a black woman in London. He's not well-known for being loyal to his girlfriends, especially a PR one (my opinion).



If it is true or not true.....truthfully I dont care.
I used the example to point out a double standard I observed that's all. 

I have my opinions of MF character which although dont paint him as perfect, I do think he and AV are a real couple. I also like her acting a lot.

Soho is both a business and residentail area.


----------



## bhb2014

Lilmix said:


> If it is true or not true.....truthfully I dont care.
> I used the example to point out a double standard I observed that's all.
> 
> I have my opinions of MF character which although dont paint him as perfect, I do think he and AV are a real couple. I also like her acting a lot.
> 
> Soho is both a business and residentail area.



Exactly, true or not, you believe in what you wanna believe. It's fine if you think they're real, I don't care, we can still have conversations despite this different POV.

Michael was a real couple with previous girlfriends and was still rumoured to have cheated on them. So he could have done the same with her and that tweet is one of the proofs. Again, you believe in it if you want to. He's not evil for doing it, many people in the world do the same. 

She's not amazing but she's good, just a little bit overrated. Opinions.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> It's probably factual because other people spotted Michael over there. None of them mentioned her but he was seen in Soho indeed. An Italian guy bumped into him over there.
> 
> About tweets in general, it's easier to believe in the positive tweets when you love someone and harder to believe when you read negative ones. They can all be true or false though. Without any pics or videos, it's up to you to believe in them or not.
> 
> I have no idea about where Michael lives but I think it's definitely possible he moved out from that flat. He's rich, it would be natural to be living in a bigger and fancier place when you have money to spend. Maybe he still keeps the flat to bring women  Jokes aside, isn't Soho a business place in London? Isn't he shooting AC? Maybe he was there for the film.
> 
> PS: I do believe in that tweet in January, when he was spotted hugging a black woman in London. He's not well-known for being loyal to his girlfriends, especially a PR one (my opinion).




Confirmation bias is inevitable. There have also been tweets and posts that are quite negative. Fighting and arguing, cheating, being cold and rude to fans. All these things have been said in the past. People can choose to believe what they want.

Personally I believe they are a couple, warts and all. They're people, with flaws like everyone else. I choose to believe the fighting and cheating tweet 's, rumors, and posts, but that's me. They haven't hit their two/four/seven year itch yet, so seeing them together doesn't surprise me. They're celebrities (at least Michael is), and odds are overwhelming it won't last. It's just a question of how long.

Hopefully soon. He's been looking terrible since she's been around. Sallow, thin, weathered, tired, ill, and frankly unhappy looking to me. In 2014 he was beautiful. So far in 2015 I've been worrying about him.


----------



## Lilmix

twiddlebird said:


> Personally I believe they are a couple, warts and all. They're people, with flaws like everyone else. I choose to believe the fighting and cheating tweet 's, rumors, and posts, but that's me. They haven't hit their two/four/seven year itch yet, so seeing them together doesn't surprise me. They're celebrities (at least Michael is), and odds are overwhelming it won't last. It's just a question of how long.
> .



I agree with you 100%. You aptly captured what I believe as well.

However I think he has been smoking hot in many recent pictures.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Confirmation bias is inevitable. There have also been tweets and posts that are quite negative. Fighting and arguing, cheating, being cold and rude to fans. All these things have been said in the past. People can choose to believe what they want.
> 
> Personally I believe they are a couple, warts and all. They're people, with flaws like everyone else. I choose to believe the fighting and cheating tweet 's, rumors, and posts, but that's me. They haven't hit their two/four/seven year itch yet, so seeing them together doesn't surprise me. They're celebrities (at least Michael is), and odds are overwhelming it won't last. It's just a question of how long.
> 
> Hopefully soon. He's been looking terrible since she's been around. Sallow, thin, weathered, tired, ill, and frankly unhappy looking to me. In 2014 he was beautiful. So far in 2015 I've been worrying about him.



Yeah, we choose to believe in what's convenient for us, unless we can see pics or videos or whatever (and I've seen many to think they're PR). I remember when a girl saw him sad in Italy next to her and her friends and and some user was so agressive to this person that she had to lock her account. I mean...why doing that? She thinks a "happy" couple is happy 24/7?

I think they started real because I knew Michael was going to sleep with her (and then date her) the day I checked her profile on IMDB last year and saw her birthdate and picture. He's very predictable. But all the staged PDAs, PR games, pics leaking, him not acknowleding her and, more recently, that split plant on US Weekly, made me believe they are only together until now for PR purposes. He never did that to previous girlfriends and the "he loves her" talk is nonsesne because he treats her like crap. Since late May, when they were spotted "happy" for the last time in Monaco, I think they've been pushing this because of awards season. Why not? 

And we can't deny that dating him made her more famous. When Harvey tried to make her famous in 2013 she was snubbed after her films bombed but dating Michael could help her on her second try in 2015. And it did. After this ends, I wanna see what happens to her...she still has no project after Bourne, not very overwhelming for a so called "it girl".

PS: I agree about his looks. He's aged a lot in the past year, probably because of his poor lifestyle of smoking, drinking and partying (and he had a lot of vacations!). He should accept the fact he's 40 and not 20 anymore. But that's what happens when you date girls on their 20s. Maybe he feels young again or something. Or powerful because he's a older guy dating a young woman.


----------



## LadyOscar

These stills are beautiful! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## bhb2014

Chiwetel telling that Michael cheated while playing Paintball  Totally believe he would do that!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FwPx1Dh7ZA


----------



## LadyOscar

Awful promotion! I hope the movie will do well, especially after Steve Jobs. I'm really looking forward to AC, I don't know anything about the game but he looks awesome &#128513;


----------



## Allie28

Another sighting....



> KxxxxxBxxxxx M &#8207;@Kaxxxxx · 17m17 minutes ago
> So, errrr, I don't know how to say this but I MET MICHAEL FASSBENDER AND ALICIA VIKANDER TODAY. AN I SPOKE TO HIM AND HE WAS SO NICE


----------



## bhb2014

LadyOscar said:


> Awful promotion! I hope the movie will do well, especially after Steve Jobs. I'm really looking forward to AC, I don't know anything about the game but he looks awesome &#128513;



I think Harvey will dump this in 200 theaters tops but I expect a nice PTA at least. Reviews have been good, many praises to the cast, not only to Michael and Marion but also to Considine and Harris. Harris has had a wonderful year, he did a very good villain in Rogue Nation!

I've been learning a bit about it, it's very interesting. What scares me is the budget, which is extremely high, between 150 and 200M. So I really hope it can gross around 450M at the box office or even more to guarantee a sequel.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Another sighting....




Aaah, he's so lovely [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## LadyOscar

WOW! I didn't know they had such a huge budget!!! There are a lot of AC players out there, I'm counting on them. 

I don't understand why HW is boycotting Macbeth. If the movie is a success it will bring more money in his pockets, (but I know abou HW and Fassbender's past). I think it's a tough movie to sell, not sure how many people want to see a Shakespeare tragedy.


----------



## Lilmix

pearlyqueen said:


> Aaah, he's so lovely [emoji2][emoji2]



I know! Pity the girl didnt look like Nicole Beharie, as she might have tweeted about a full on hug or body draping by Michael. Too funny.


----------



## Lilmix

Allie28 said:


> Another sighting....



Yet all I want to know is WHERE dammit!


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> Confirmation bias is inevitable. There have also been tweets and posts that are quite negative. Fighting and arguing, cheating, being cold and rude to fans. All these things have been said in the past. People can choose to believe what they want.
> 
> Personally I believe they are a couple, warts and all. They're people, with flaws like everyone else. I choose to believe the fighting and cheating tweet 's, rumors, and posts, but that's me. They haven't hit their two/four/seven year itch yet, so seeing them together doesn't surprise me. They're celebrities (at least Michael is), and odds are overwhelming it won't last. It's just a question of how long.
> 
> Hopefully soon. *He's been looking terrible since she's been around. Sallow, thin, weathered, tired, ill, and frankly unhappy looking to me. In 2014 he was beautiful. So far in 2015 I've been worrying about him*.


 Alllll this, but its true love so don't dispute ok


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lilmix said:


> I know! Pity the girl didnt look like Nicole Beharie, as she might have tweeted about a full on hug or body draping by Michael. Too funny.


 
 If it were me I'd be all up on that, matters not who he with


----------



## LadyOscar

Another sighting of Michael https://mobile.twitter.com/1998liberty/status/664499718513426432


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lilmix said:


> I know! Pity the girl didnt look like Nicole Beharie, as she might have tweeted about a full on hug or body draping by Michael. Too funny.




Think she was too overcome herself! They have plenty of time for hugs and cuddles at home anyway [emoji6]


----------



## Lilmix

FassbenderLover said:


> If it were me I'd be all up on that, matters not who he with



Haha. So true, I would  be as well.

Thankfully he seems cool with most fans. But it often helps if your hot eah. 
I dunno, may be something I notice but when I have seen pics with his more attractive fans (shall we say)   he can appear to me to be more natural in smile and comfortable, if not leaning in a bit more. Haha makes me giggle at times.


----------



## Allie28

.


----------



## Lilmix

LadyOscar said:


> Another sighting of Michael https://mobile.twitter.com/1998liberty/status/664499718513426432



Chinatown is right next to Soho!!!


----------



## llllllll

twiddlebird said:


> Confirmation bias is inevitable. There have also been tweets and posts that are quite negative. *Fighting and arguing, cheating, being cold and rude to fans.* All these things have been said in the past. People can choose to believe what they want.
> 
> Personally I believe they are a couple, warts and all. They're people, with flaws like everyone else. I choose to believe the fighting and cheating tweet 's, rumors, and posts, but that's me. They haven't hit their two/four/seven year itch yet, so seeing them together doesn't surprise me. They're celebrities (at least Michael is), and odds are overwhelming it won't last. It's just a question of how long.
> 
> Hopefully soon. He's been looking terrible since she's been around. Sallow, thin, weathered, tired, ill, and frankly unhappy looking to me. In 2014 he was beautiful. So far in 2015 I've been worrying about him.



I'm unaware of these negative tweets about him. Can you please tell me about them?


----------



## FassbenderLover

I'm surprised he didn't take a pic with her. Usually he never hesitates to take a pic with a female fan. Wonder why he refused?


----------



## LadyOscar

FassbenderLover said:


> I'm surprised he didn't take a pic with her. Usually he never hesitates to take a pic with a female fan. Wonder why he refused?



This is the first time he refused to take a pic with a female fan. It happened before with a couple of guys and he offered a handshake.


----------



## SusanBeach

LadyOscar said:


> This is the first time he refused to take a pic with a female fan. It happened before with a couple of guys and he offered a handshake.



I'm not sure but I think he have done the same at least a few time, both with male/female . Can't remember when, maybe in the summer (sorry for my bad memory). IMO it seems that when he is private (not working) he sometimes don't want to take pics, at work and premiere he always take pics with fans.


----------



## Allie28

I guess from now on people will just have to stop posting sightings on their public twitter where we can see a name, picture, location, and profile and instead send them to Fassy Tea as anonymous where they can't be questioned.  And make sure to add lots embellishing details.  Give the people exactly what they want to hear!  Then it will be much more believable!

I tried deleting my posts that included her tweets but it's been too long.  I won't be posting any more twitter sightings.  I'd hate to think an innocent young girl who was happy and excited to tweet about meeting Michael will be called a liar because I posted her tweet and it wasn't what some want to hear.

No one who was nice enough to share and answer questions should have their experience ruined.  I apologize.

ETA:  Thank you Mods!


----------



## Lilmix

Allie28 said:


> I guess from now on people will just have to stop posting sightings on their public twitter where we can see a name, picture, location, and profile and instead send them to Fassy Tea as anonymous where they can't be questioned.  And make sure to add lots embellishing details.  Give the people exactly what they want to hear!  Then it will be much more believable!
> 
> I tried deleting my posts that included her tweets but it's been too long.  I won't be posting any more twitter sightings.  I'd hate to think an innocent young girl who was happy and excited to tweet about meeting Michael will be called a liar because I posted her tweet and it wasn't what some want to hear.
> 
> No one who was nice enough to share and answer questions should have their experience ruined.  I apologize.
> 
> ETA:  Thank you Mods!




Oh no did something negative happen to that girl? I will admit I viewed the tweet early on and she had few replies then. I dont tweet personally.
Did someone call her a liar here or on Twitter?

I am sure others have done the same as you did before. Is there a rule about tweets?

Never dull in Fassydom it seems.


----------



## bhb2014

LadyOscar said:


> This is the first time he refused to take a pic with a female fan. It happened before with a couple of guys and he offered a handshake.



No, he has refused to take pics before. When he was in Cannes he did it too. 



LadyOscar said:


> Another sighting of Michael https://mobile.twitter.com/1998liberty/status/664499718513426432



The person who responded...every single tweet about him being spotted she answers and asks about AV and if they were in love. God. Once she started asking a serious of questions to a girl and she would say they were lovely and etc. Then we found out both knew each other and probably planned to lie about it 



Lilmix said:


> Haha. So true, I would  be as well.
> 
> Thankfully he seems cool with most fans. But it often helps if your hot eah.
> I dunno, may be something I notice but when I have seen pics with his more attractive fans (shall we say)   he can appear to me to be more natural in smile and comfortable, if not leaning in a bit more. Haha makes me giggle at times.



Well, pretty women turn him on if you know what I mean  But there was a gossip (probably a lie but quite fun!) about him hooking up with a fan at Macbeth's premiere in late September. Some women who have met him have said he can be quite charming and flirt a lot too. Hard to resist, right?


----------



## Lilmix

SusanBeach said:


> I'm not sure but I think he have done the same at least a few time, both with male/female . Can't remember when, maybe in the summer (sorry for my bad memory). IMO it seems that when he is private (not working) he sometimes don't want to take pics, at work and premiere he always take pics with fans.



Yeah I thought he had refused women before as well. When he was on holiday that girl who said Alicia made a face, he declined a pic then as well I think.

He used to take pics in his downtime in the past. 
The regular refusal is more recent and moreso since with Alicia. 

His choice obviously he is clearly polite about it. But it is a noticeable change.


----------



## bhb2014

llllllll said:


> I'm unaware of these negative tweets about him. Can you please tell me about them?



I remember one guy saying he was behaving like a spoiled boy or something in a restaurant in LA two months ago I think. He had been there because of a friend's b-day, alone. But let's be honest: he's a human being, he can't be nice 24/7, he also has his bad days, he can also be in a bad mood or angry at something. Normal 

EDIT: here.

https://twitter.com/David_Luft_/status/615011192050839552



FassbenderLover said:


> I'm surprised he didn't take a pic with her. Usually he never hesitates to take a pic with a female fan. Wonder why he refused?



Maybe he was in a hurry or something. Or, you know, it wouldn't be the first time he refused to take pic with a fan when AV was around...



LadyOscar said:


> WOW! I didn't know they had such a huge budget!!! There are a lot of AC players out there, I'm counting on them.
> 
> I don't understand why HW is boycotting Macbeth. If the movie is a success it will bring more money in his pockets, (but I know abou HW and Fassbender's past). I think it's a tough movie to sell, not sure how many people want to see a Shakespeare tragedy.



Yeah, pretty big. They must be extremely confident about the story. I don't like the writers but Michael and Marion usually do good films so I trust them. I think that reviews and a good promotion will tell us the destiny of the film. It will be a huge test to show to Hollywood if Michael and Marion are box office draws because they are the ones carrying this film.

I understand him not spending a lot of money in it because he's already campaigning a lot for Hateful Eight and Carol. Ok. But he hasn't been doing anything for Macbeth. Just a trailer in September and a few special screenings, nothing more. It has positive reviews and two leading actors that are loved by critics so he can use that to sell it. But I agree that Macbeth doesn't have a big appeal. And it won't bring Harvey money because it will play in arthouses only so the gross won't be high.


----------



## llllllll

bhb2014 said:


> I remember one guy saying he was behaving like a spoiled boy or something in a restaurant in LA two months ago I think. He had been there because of a friend's b-day, alone. But let's be honest: he's a human being, he can't be nice 24/7, he also has his bad days, he can also be in a bad mood or angry at something. Normal
> 
> EDIT: here.
> 
> https://twitter.com/David_Luft_/status/615011192050839552
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was in a hurry or something. Or, you know, it wouldn't be the first time he refused to take pic with a fan when AV was around...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty big. They must be extremely confident about the story. I don't like the writers but Michael and Marion usually do good films so I trust them. I think that reviews and a good promotion will tell us the destiny of the film. It will be a huge test to show to Hollywood if Michael and Marion are box office draws because they are the ones carrying this film.
> 
> I understand him not spending a lot of money in it because he's already campaigning a lot for Hateful Eight and Carol. Ok. But he hasn't been doing anything for Macbeth. Just a trailer in September and a few special screenings, nothing more. It has positive reviews and two leading actors that are loved by critics so he can use that to sell it. But I agree that Macbeth d*oesn't have a big appeal. And it won't bring Harvey money because it will play in arthouses only so the gross won't be high*.




Yeah here in NZ it only played at this upmarket theatre. And I swear to god I was the only one at the showing who didn't have grey hair.  I'm not even exaggerating. There were around 30 people and every single one except me was atleast 55.


----------



## gingerglory

Some gossip around the Oscar campaigns http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2...butt-hateful-eight-best-actress-and-more.html 



> Not All That Surprising Rumor Except Maybe to the Internet: No one cares that Steve Jobs had trouble at the box office - the Academy likes it.


----------



## bhb2014

llllllll said:


> Yeah here in NZ it only played at this upmarket theatre. And I swear to god I was the only one at the showing who didn't have grey hair.  I'm not even exaggerating. There were around 30 people and every single one except me was atleast 55.



hahaahha I watched The Intern twice in theaters. The second time had the theater full and 90% of the people were old ones. Like over 60 and maybe even 80  that film was so adorable...

According to this, Macbeth played in 14 theaters TOP in NZ. Very few. But yeah, I can only see adults watching this or young fans of Shakespeare. Michael and Marion don't have this HUGE fandom.

http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Macbeth-(2015)/New-Zealand#tab=box-office

So far, it has grossed 5,1M worldwide.


----------



## bhb2014

Some gossip about Jobs in here. Does not mention anything about specific nods but it says the bombing won't affect it. I think screenplay, editing and Kate are safe but the rest definitely not (Boyle is pretty much out and if BP nominees are few it can miss it too). Kate because she's campaigning hard and her category is weak. I won't put Michael in because he's not doing anything and his contenders are. And many of them also have good reviews like him. Carell is one that was highly praised after a screening to WGA this week and he's campaigning. 

Leo, Depp and Damon seem to be pretty in and the first two are campaigning a lot. Rohrig is also going hard for the nod but it will be very hard for him as a foreign actor in a foreign film. Jordan is also pretty good in Creed, already with a high rating on BFCA, but I don't see him nominated, maybe Stallone for supporting. Hanks and Caine aren't campaigning I think...but they are beloved and highly respected actors in business, anything is possible. Redmayne is already showing his abilities so even with weak reviews he can grab a nod for Danish Girl.

http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2...butt-hateful-eight-best-actress-and-more.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gingerglory said:


> Some gossip around the Oscar campaigns http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2...butt-hateful-eight-best-actress-and-more.html



Interesting article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gingerglory

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting article. Thanks for posting.



np. Although it's just hearsay, it does somehow have a similar view as Sasha's argument, posted by ScorpionDoom



> Steve Jobs might do well with industry voters, especially SAG and the actors branch of the Academy.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> IMO, overall the movie will likely lose money, as I don't think that the numbers internationally will make up for what it DIDN'T make in the US. It may do better once it hits streaming and DVD. Award season buzz may help as well.
> 
> That said, I have a connection to this particular area of the industry, and it's well understood that this depiction took license with Steve. I don't think that's what's kept them from going to the theater to see it. *Frankly, most people I know (I work in tech) don't watch movies in the theater much at all. This movie sits squarely in the "I'll watch it online" category for these people.* I'll be curious to see how much money it makes once they can see it in their native habitat: the Internet.


This is true for many adult-oriented movies.Tickets are expensive,so people choose to see movies in theaters that have impressive sound and visual effects.



Allie28 said:


> Gorgeous stills Ginger!  Thanks!
> 
> I don't think we have to worry about Michael getting a nomination.  He may not win but he'll get nominated.  I think it depends on the response to Leo's performance and The Revenant itself.  But I have a feeling Michael would be okay losing to Leo since he's probably in agreement that Leo's due.  I've said this before but I see Michael's career being similar to Al Pacino's.  Pacino gave so many great performances in the 70s/80s but never won the Oscar.  It took him playing a lovable old blind guy later in his career before he won.  *I think Michael would take the success and longevity of Pacino's career over that of an actor who won the oscar then his career went nowhere.*


I'm very curious to see the BO for The Revenant.. it has a crazy budget and it's a genre movie. 
Of course. There are many Oscar winners whose careers went nowhere.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> lol*, shopping at whole foods. * Alicia did say her perfect date was cooking a nice meal.  I'm sure Michael appreciates that!


This is what PR and Weinstein couples usually do.. 


SusanBeach said:


> I'm not sure but I think he have done the same at least a few time, both with male/female . Can't remember when, maybe in the summer (sorry for my bad memory). IMO it seems that when he is private (not working) he sometimes don't want to take pics, at work and premiere he always take pics with fans.


When they were in Spain,but they were probably in a hurry.


Lilmix said:


> Yeah I thought he had refused women before as well.* When he was on holiday that girl who said Alicia made a face, he declined a pic then as well I think.
> 
> *He used to take pics in his downtime in the past.
> The regular refusal is more recent and moreso since with Alicia.
> 
> His choice obviously he is clearly polite about it. But it is a noticeable change.


I actully find those tweets questionable.



gingerglory said:


> Some gossip around the Oscar campaigns http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2...butt-hateful-eight-best-actress-and-more.html


Thanks. 
This article also confirmed that it was well received:


> Steve Jobs," the impressionistic, three-act look at the life of the Apple co-founder, packed four theaters to the tune of $521,000 and also drew a turn-away crowed at the film academy's screening Saturday night in Beverly Hills. The movie won a loud ovation from those in the 1,000-seat Samuel  Goldwyn Theater with more than one academy member saying it played better than "The Social Network," the last Aaron Sorkin-written drama about a tech entrepreneur.



Sorkin interviewed by The Guardian:
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/nov/11/aaron-sorkin-steve-jobs-michael-fassbender#comments


----------



## LadyOscar

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## LadyOscar

bhb2014 said:


> The person who responded...every single tweet about him being spotted she answers and asks about AV and if they were in love. God. Once she started asking a serious of questions to a girl and she would say they were lovely and etc. Then we found out both knew each other and probably planned to lie about it



Please tell me it's a joke &#128514; 
I guess this kind of things happens when people have no life and too much time in their hands.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> This article also confirmed that it was well received:



This is really good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Some gossip around the Oscar campaigns http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2...butt-hateful-eight-best-actress-and-more.html



Good to read.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> This is what PR and Weinstein couples usually do..



Your one-liners always crack me up!  

Yeah, add grocery shopping to the list of things Weinstein must be blackmailing poor Fassy to do with her.  (And take her to the movies since they were spotted together later there).


----------



## Lambnyla

Allie28 said:


> Your one-liners always crack me up!
> 
> Yeah, add grocery shopping to the list of things Weinstein must be blackmailing poor Fassy to do with her.  (And take her to the movies since they were spotted together later there).



Haha, honestly from our point of view, just the idea of "pr" sounds so stupid but to actors, it's part of the package to be noticed and acknowledged. Idk if I'm going off topic here but Jennifer Lawrence pointed out jokingly that actors love and only talk about them selves so pr to them is perfect no matter how stupid the thing they do like shopping at whole foods or watching a movie. 

All things aside, I mean I know everyone goes shopping and watches a movie but I feel like for fassy and av, that's all they seem to be doing when together (besides seeing friends or going to events), or at least from my perspective it is.


----------



## Lilmix

Lambnyla said:


> Haha, honestly from our point of view, just the idea of "pr" sounds so stupid but to actors, it's part of the package to be noticed and acknowledged. Idk if I'm going off topic here but Jennifer Lawrence pointed out jokingly that actors love and only talk about them selves so pr to them is perfect no matter how stupid the thing they do like shopping at whole foods or watching a movie.
> 
> All things aside, I mean I know everyone goes shopping and watches a movie but I feel like for fassy and av, that's all they seem to be doing when together (besides seeing friends or going to events), or at least from my perspective it is.



That's normal life for you. It exemplifies that they do normal things I guess.
Lol I am sure they do other things as well. 
But think about it that's what many couples do in normal life, work, shop, do something social. 
Perhaps there is an expectation for them to do stuff that is more glamorous, outside of work.


----------



## bhb2014

LadyOscar said:


> Please tell me it's a joke &#128514;
> I guess this kind of things happens when people have no life and too much time in their hands.



Unfortunately, not. Go read that person's tweets and who she follows. She'll literally die when their PR romance ends and he appears with another co-star. If their fans, which are quite a few, were extremely happy because they were spotted on the street after a month since their last public appearance (a pretty miserable one), you can expect them to celebrate if both are seeing inside a cab or something. But hey, they are completely in love, they will get married and have "beautiful" children 

I still don't know how she didn't say anything to the user who saw Michael and a black woman in London in early January to be honest. Unless she locked her account or deleted her tweet, of course.



Lambnyla said:


> Haha, honestly from our point of view, just the idea of "pr" sounds so stupid but to actors, it's part of the package to be noticed and acknowledged. Idk if I'm going off topic here but Jennifer Lawrence pointed out jokingly that actors love and only talk about them selves so pr to them is perfect no matter how stupid the thing they do like shopping at whole foods or watching a movie.
> 
> All things aside, I mean I know everyone goes shopping and watches a movie but I feel like for fassy and av, that's all they seem to be doing when together (besides seeing friends or going to events), or at least from my perspective it is.



Sorry to sneak in but I totally agree with you. I don't know why is so hard for some people tobelieve Michael would do PR games and moves. He's a Hollywood actor who wants to become more famous and have bigger roles. It's all part of it, he's not a special entity who can have all these being under the radar.

About their "in love" program yesterday, it's just a proof, IMO, of how much their fans are desperate. Celebrating like that because they were spotted a MONTH after leaving a NY hotal with crap faces...after a French dude said he was "maybe" a good boyfriend...they would eventually have to do something to be seen and they did it, that's fine. And they are rarely seen hanging out alone, rarely. Even while travelling they are with HER friends (NY, Sweden, Italy, France), when they were spotted at that festival in Canada in July they were with his assistant and Michael seemed iritated and unhappy. That's how I see it at least. He was someone else with the girlfriends he really seemed to like.


----------



## bhb2014

Apparently, Michael's Wiki is blocked for editing  There was some fan's battle on his "personal life" section. So, until December, he's a single dude over there.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Fassbender

Just one question: he briefly dated Zoe? I thought they had dated for like a year or so, not a few months in 2011. According to this, they hooked up on set but only made their first appearance together while promoting X-Men in Summer 2011. I think he started dating Nicole during Shame's promotion but they only made their first public PDA in May 2012. And with both he was extremely discret so we have very few pics of them. I think Leasy is the one that he has more images with, they were adorable together.

http://m.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/hollywood-may-december-romances-gallery-1.77461


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Your one-liners always crack me up!
> 
> Yeah, add grocery shopping to the list of things Weinstein must be blackmailing poor Fassy to do with her.  (And take her to the movies since they were spotted together later there).




Indeed! But I bet old Harvey is furious with him for refusing a photo to max out the PR grocery shopping trip....LMAO

Joking aside, there is a perception in the media that actors live glamorous lives both in public and private. There are probably some who do flit from one exciting activity to another. But the reality is that a large percentage of couples in the industry live their private lives just like everyone else, fairly mundane activities. Clearly Michael and Alicia are just such a couple, cinema, food shopping etc. To be fair they have never claimed otherwise, Michael has always said he spends his down time living his life low key. I've never had reason to doubt that, but maybe others who had an incorrect image of him will reconsider their perception.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed! But I bet old Harvey is furious with him for refusing a photo to max out the PR grocery shopping trip....LMAO
> 
> Joking aside, there is a perception in the media that actors live glamorous lives both in public and private. There are probably some who do flit from one exciting activity to another. But the reality is that a large percentage of couples in the industry live their private lives just like everyone else, fairly mundane activities. Clearly Michael and Alicia are just such a couple, cinema, food shopping etc. To be fair they have never claimed otherwise, Michael has always said he spends his down time living his life low key. I've never had reason to doubt that, but maybe others who had an incorrect image of him will reconsider their perception.



But the thing is even if he'd be all glamour and stuff, how do you glamourise grocery shopping? Doing your laundry, etc.? I mean it must be done even if you're an actor. Ok, you could say get an assistant or maid that can do that but he never struck me as the one being so aloof that others need to do his mundane stuff. Maybe he should wear a tux next time. That's lots of glamour. Or get a bodyguard that is shoving everyone out of his way when he's entering Whole Foods. I can't believe that people actually think actors lead their lives just like they appear on the red carpet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> But the thing is even if he'd be all glamour and stuff, how do you glamourise grocery shopping? Doing your laundry, etc.? I mean it must be done even if you're an actor. Ok, you could say get an assistant or maid that can do that but he never struck me as the one being so aloof that others need to do his mundane stuff. Maybe he should wear a tux next time. That's lots of glamour. Or get a bodyguard that is shoving everyone out of his way when he's entering Whole Foods. I can't believe that people actually think actors lead their lives just like they appear on the red carpet.




Lol, the thought of Michael in a tux at the food store! And Alicia in a designer gown..... [emoji28][emoji28] I know, but strangely there are people who think they do live "red carpet" lives all the time. Too much influenced by the like of Hello and OK magazines I guess. I recall James McAvoy describing his and Anne Marie's private life as incredibly boring - evenings at home watching TV, reading books and playing Scrabble. Probably actors need this kind of normality even more than the rest of us to wind down and keep a balanced life.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, the thought of Michael in a tux at the food store! And Alicia in a designer gown..... [emoji28][emoji28] I know, but strangely there are people who think they do live "red carpet" lives all the time. Too much influenced by the like of Hello and OK magazines I guess. I recall James McAvoy describing his and Anne Marie's private life as incredibly boring - evenings at home watching TV, reading books and playing Scrabble. Probably actors need this kind of normality even more than the rest of us to wind down and keep a balanced life.



I know slightly OT but I can't wait for James' new film with Charlize. It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## gingerglory

Bang! 

















Melissa Benoist (Super Girl) on Michael http://www.eonline.com/news/374363/2012-breakout-stars-melissa-benoist-pulls-back-the-glee-curtain



> What entertainment stuff were you obsessed with in 2012?
> I'm obsessed with Michael Fassbender. He's unbelievable. I think he's a modern day Brando. Every movie that he's done in the past couple years I just died for him. He's extremely fascinating.



Also on XMA, I think after this one, it's most likely that the main cast from XMFC trilogy would just be minor roles in the future movies, or even just cameo if they do appear.



> It is believed that Turner, Sheridan and those younger stars (also including Kodi Smit-McPhee as Nightcrawler) will form the core of future 'X-Men&#8217; movies which likely won&#8217;t feature some major players from prior films.



https://uk.movies.yahoo.com/post/133007701226/x-men-apocalypse-well-balanced-between-current


----------



## mchris55

Battles over wiki pages? This stuff certainly writes itself doesn't it? All of this extra stuff, and yet, no one went to see Steve Jobs, lol. You can't even make it up.


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> But the thing is even if he'd be all glamour and stuff, how do you glamourise grocery shopping? Doing your laundry, etc.? I mean it must be done even if you're an actor. Ok, you could say get an assistant or maid that can do that but he never struck me as the one being so aloof that others need to do his mundane stuff. Maybe he should wear a tux next time. That's lots of glamour. Or get a bodyguard that is shoving everyone out of his way when he's entering Whole Foods. I can't believe that people actually think actors lead their lives just like they appear on the red carpet.



lol, most of the pics I've seen of Michael just out and about in London he looks like he literally just rolled out of bed and put on whatever clothes were on the floor.  So the idea of him wandering the produce aisle in a tux cracks me up.  I would think being home, doing mundane things, would sort of help a celebrity feel like they still had a somewhat normal life.  Alicia sounds very domestic.  She said her favorite thing to do at home is go shopping for fresh food and try out new recipes for meals.  I get that.  Cooking can be relaxing, even therapeutic.  Although my favorite form of therapy is still chocolate.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Bang!



LOL, that first gif with the gun!


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Unfortunately, not. Go read that person's tweets and who she follows. She'll literally die when their PR romance ends and he appears with another co-star. If their fans, which are quite a few, were extremely happy because they were spotted on the street after a month since their last public appearance (a pretty miserable one), you can expect them to celebrate if both are seeing inside a cab or something. But hey, they are completely in love, they will get married and have "beautiful" children
> 
> I still don't know how she didn't say anything to the user who saw Michael and a black woman in London in early January to be honest. Unless she locked her account or deleted her tweet, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to sneak in but I totally agree with you. I don't know why is so hard for some people tobelieve Michael would do PR games and moves. He's a Hollywood actor who wants to become more famous and have bigger roles. It's all part of it, he's not a special entity who can have all these being under the radar.
> 
> About their "in love" program yesterday, it's just a proof, IMO, of how much their fans are desperate. Celebrating like that because they were spotted a MONTH after leaving a NY hotal with crap faces...after a French dude said he was "maybe" a good boyfriend...they would eventually have to do something to be seen and they did it, that's fine. And they are rarely seen hanging out alone, rarely. Even while travelling they are with HER friends (NY, Sweden, Italy, France), when they were spotted at that festival in Canada in July they were with his assistant and Michael seemed iritated and unhappy. That's how I see it at least. He was someone else with the girlfriends he really seemed to like.




I see it the same way you do too! The fans need to calm down. That's true, we don't see them with Michael's friends, it's been only her friends. Maybe the xmen cast was the only time she's been around his friends at least publicly. 
In my opinion, they can pull off the pr relationship a lot better. People who get a divorce or break up have a lot more coverage than these have had.


----------



## Lambnyla

Lilmix said:


> That's normal life for you. It exemplifies that they do normal things I guess.
> Lol I am sure they do other things as well.
> But think about it that's what many couples do in normal life, work, shop, do something social.
> Perhaps there is an expectation for them to do stuff that is more glamorous, outside of work.



Yeah that's true! On both points of doing everything day thing and an expectation of doing something a little more. 
They are being themselves but the way I see it, their pr is not a strong as you would see other couples who do everyday things.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Battles over wiki pages? This stuff certainly writes itself doesn't it? All of this extra stuff, and yet, no one went to see Steve Jobs, lol. You can't even make it up.



Right?  Seriously, his page is BLOCKED because of that fan's battle. And it's with the wrong information now. Michael's fandom is intense but it's still small so his fans watching his films make no difference. If Macbeth flops in domestic too (high chances of happening), that will be his third bomb in 2015, after Jobs and Slow West. Great films, great performances and nominations but the guy doesn't bring money to anyone.



Lambnyla said:


> I see it the same way you do too! The fans need to calm down. That's true, we don't see them with Michael's friends, it's been only her friends. Maybe the xmen cast was the only time she's been around his friends at least publicly.
> In my opinion, they can pull off the pr relationship a lot better. People who get a divorce or break up have a lot more coverage than these have had.



I need to calm down too (I get depressed when I find out that Marion was spotted with her crap bff but I always remember they look miserable together) but some specific people get really overexcited because of ONE day in which they were spotted together. And they don't even know how they acted. They could have been with those crap faces like they did in NY and Montreal or when they were pictured multiples times in a street and Michael pretended she didn't exist even though she was holding his right arm. Seriously, last time I saw them touching each other was in Sweden late June and the space between their bodies was impressive. And seeing their staged PDAs earlier this year you know they can walk like a real couple. I do believe they were a couple (even though he cheated) until April and since then they are keeping this for PR purposes.

AV was only pictured with X-Men cast in June and basically next to him and Hoult (ZERO PDA, his friends were around, she was just another one over there). After that, nothing. No pics, no comments about her partying and talking to them at Comic-Con. We just have one pic of her talking to him and Cavill (the person who took it didn't even know who she was and actually cut her body partially). Then she lied about dancing with Isaac for 3 hours when he left it early because he had other commitments...IMO, she didn't get on well with anyone from the cast, including McAvoy and J-Law. Besides the GP and CC, we only see Michael with her friends. She had them with her in Malta, Italy, Sweden, London, NY...

I think they couldn't do better because they have tried to call attention many times (we see celebs leaking pics constantly on social networks and gossip websites talking about them) but nobody cares about them, they're not very famous and they are a cold couple. People want hot pics, not those crap ones of them. Even while posing in Monaco they looked weird. The only time the press all over the world cared about them was when they planted their split on US Weekly. And even so, there were many people who didn't even know they were an item. They're not popular, people don't care about them, only us in their small fandoms. I mean, Michael, who's not that popular, plus a new face that has zero charisma...he has a womanizer fame, she looks like his daughter...how will anyone like them? They're just not sexy and they don't look in love. Won't work.


----------



## bhb2014

So, Governors Awards this Saturday. That's a big night for contenders. Michael should be there.

http://deadline.com/2015/08/governors-awards-2015-spike-lee-debbie-reynolds-gena-rowlands-1201507536


----------



## truthfairy

bhb2014 said:


> How do you post those? Everytime I try to post gifs it doesn't work..I can rarely do it



what twiddlebird said!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lambnyla said:


> I see it the same way you do too! The fans need to calm down. That's true, we don't see them with Michael's friends, it's been only her friends. Maybe the xmen cast was the only time she's been around his friends at least publicly.
> 
> In my opinion, they can pull off the pr relationship a lot better. People who get a divorce or break up have a lot more coverage than these have had.




Alicia does socialise with Michael's friends too, apart from the XMen. Liam Cunningham is Michael's friend and was at the Monaco Grand Prix. Vincent Cassel is also a friend of his and Michael was seen out with him last weekend, almost certainly Alicia would've been there too as they are both working on Bourne. They probably have shared friends too like Domnhall Gleeson. The wedding they both attended in August was of a close personal friend of Michael. Most of Michael's friends aren't showbiz and are in London; now they are both back home for a while he'll have the opportunity to catch up and Alicia to get to know them.


----------



## Lambnyla

bhb2014 said:


> Right?  Seriously, his page is BLOCKED because of that fan's battle. And it's with the wrong information now. Michael's fandom is intense but it's still small so his fans watching his films make no difference. If Macbeth flops in domestic too (high chances of happening), that will be his third bomb in 2015, after Jobs and Slow West. Great films, great performances and nominations but the guy doesn't bring money to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to calm down too (I get depressed when I find out that Marion was spotted with her crap bff but I always remember they look miserable together) but some specific people get really overexcited because of ONE day in which they were spotted together. And they don't even know how they acted. They could have been with those crap faces like they did in NY and Montreal or when they were pictured multiples times in a street and Michael pretended she didn't exist even though she was holding his right arm. Seriously, last time I saw them touching each other was in Sweden late June and the space between their bodies was impressive. And seeing their staged PDAs earlier this year you know they can walk like a real couple. I do believe they were a couple (even though he cheated) until April and since then they are keeping this for PR purposes.
> 
> AV was only pictured with X-Men cast in June and basically next to him and Hoult (ZERO PDA, his friends were around, she was just another one over there). After that, nothing. No pics, no comments about her partying and talking to them at Comic-Con. We just have one pic of her talking to him and Cavill (the person who took it didn't even know who she was and actually cut her body partially). Then she lied about dancing with Isaac for 3 hours when he left it early because he had other commitments...IMO, she didn't get on well with anyone from the cast, including McAvoy and J-Law. Besides the GP and CC, we only see Michael with her friends. She had them with her in Malta, Italy, Sweden, London, NY...
> 
> I think they couldn't do better because they have tried to call attention many times (we see celebs leaking pics constantly on social networks and gossip websites talking about them) but nobody cares about them, they're not very famous and they are a cold couple. People want hot pics, not those crap ones of them. Even while posing in Monaco they looked weird. The only time the press all over the world cared about them was when they planted their split on US Weekly. And even so, there were many people who didn't even know they were an item. They're not popular, people don't care about them, only us in their small fandoms. I mean, Michael, who's not that popular, plus a new face that has zero charisma...he has a womanizer fame, she looks like his daughter...how will anyone like them? They're just not sexy and they don't look in love. Won't work.



I agree with you! 
I honestly feel sorry for the both of them. At least for av she hasn't been in the business for very long like Michael. So she still can learn but Michael isn't where he should be now and I feel like it's because of the choices he makes. He needs to date someone more close to his age and maybe someone a little more famous than him just to give him the boost in recognition and possibly a better chance for better roles. 
Since they are both actors it shouldn't be hard to act like a couple even though it's easier said than done really. I think when Michael was filming jobs they were a real couple but like you said he cheated and that killed it for them. They can pull of pda but I still feel like they can work on it too. AV needs to work on here personality to the public eye. Both have a cold demeanor and they need to change that but Michael needs to change his womanizing image and really try to be with someone more like him in the sense of a strong and independent woman (at least in the public eye) to change that look. 
Idk maybe I'm wrong but that's my opinion on this.


----------



## truthfairy

bhb2014 said:


> So, Governors Awards this Saturday. That's a big night for contenders. Michael should be there.
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/08/governors-awards-2015-spike-lee-debbie-reynolds-gena-rowlands-1201507536








do you know of any other events he is expected to be at this year?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Don't want to start drama but, isn't there a no Michael Fassbender rule (more or less) over on the AV thread? Where his name is hardly spoken there cuz the focus want to be on AV? Hmm, and yet...............................


----------



## truthfairy




----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Don't want to start drama but, isn't there a no Michael Fassbender rule (more or less) over on the AV thread? Where his name is hardly spoken there cuz the focus want to be on AV? Hmm, and yet...............................



If that's the case, then please no AV here. It's better that way. Everyone can then concentrate on what interests them.


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## pearlyqueen

There's no such "rule" on Alicia's thread. It is mainly about her, as it should be. But Michael is mentioned when appropriate, such as when they are engaged in joint activities or are seen together.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They're seeing each other. It's inevitable some conversation on either of them will be on both threads. Its not rule breaking on tPF to mention who someone is dating.


----------



## mollie12

From Jennifer Lawrence's profile in Vogue.



> In a few days, Lawrence will fly to Atlanta, where she will begin working after some well-deserved time off. &#8220;Downtime is normally the bane of my existence,&#8221; she says. &#8220;It makes me depressed, not relaxed. But I was actually enjoying myself this time,&#8221; she says. What did you do? I ask. &#8220;You&#8217;re looking at it. Hang out. Drink wine. I&#8217;ve got a bunch of friends who live really close, thank God. And I&#8217;ve made friends with Mila and Ashton, two doors down. They&#8217;re awesome. I go over there uninvited. They&#8217;re probably getting pretty sick of me.&#8221;
> 
> We head back down to the kitchen. Michael Fassbender recently taught her how to make a dirty martini, which she is eager to try out. She asks me to grab a couple of glasses out of the cabinet, which is not bare, exactly, but close. &#8220;I need a whole houseful of stuff,&#8221; she says as she swirls vermouth in a glass. &#8220;I&#8217;m starting from scratch.&#8221;



I included the first paragraph because I thought that was an amusingly random juxtaposition of the two "Jobs".


----------



## FassbenderLover

If I remember correctly there was mention that Michael was being talked about too much on her thread, and some wanted the focus to be about her. Link was posted here but not there, and while there was discussion on her thread it has ceased. However it has continued in length here. Fair is fair so if there's gonna be talk here there should be talk. But I'm sure its being done deliberately. But I'm wont start drama


----------



## gingerglory

BagBerry13 said:


>



uh, huh~~



mollie12 said:


> From Jennifer Lawrence's profile in Vogue.
> 
> 
> 
> I included the first paragraph because I thought that was an amusingly random juxtaposition of the two "Jobs".



It is pretty amusing. And as for dirty martinis, I give you


----------



## Allie28

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They're seeing each other. It's inevitable some conversation on either of them will be on both threads. Its not rule breaking on tPF to mention who someone is dating.





People still post pics of ex girlfriends and comment on relationships that ended years ago so I don't see a problem with discussion on his current relationship.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> From Jennifer Lawrence's profile in Vogue.
> 
> 
> 
> I included the first paragraph because I thought that was an amusingly random juxtaposition of the two "Jobs".



lol, it is funny how they were both randomly mentioned so close in the article.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> uh, huh~~
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty amusing. And as for dirty martinis, I give you



I bet he was a fun bartender back in the day.  

I read for that oscar roundtable he did with Viola, Charlize, Clooney, etc he made bloody Marys for all of them.


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


>


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> If I remember correctly there was mention that Michael was being talked about too much on her thread, and some wanted the focus to be about her. Link was posted here but not there, and while there was discussion on her thread it has ceased. However it has continued in length here. Fair is fair so if there's gonna be talk here there should be talk. But I'm sure its being done deliberately. But I'm wont start drama




The main difference between the two threads is that Michael is not talked about negatively on Alicia's thread and nobody questions their relationship. The sighting of Michael and Alicia grocery shopping was mentioned, there were one or two related comments and no more to say. Whereas on Michael's thread, the sighting seemed to provoke a lot of negativity about Alicia and their relationship. That's why it continued at length here and not there.


----------



## FassbenderLover

.....So if the discussion can end there I'm sure the same can be done here. Moreover a link was posted here but not there (not including by myself). So why was that? Moreover Michael has a lot of fans that care about him, cant say the same about anyone else. And I'm pretty much sure a post/posts can be ignored instead of dragging out endlessly. I feel as if when that happens it's being done deliberately. That's why discussions have been in length instead of ignoring, which is fueling the fire.


----------



## littlerock

FassbenderLover said:


> .....So if the discussion can end there I'm sure the same can be done here. Moreover a link was posted here but not there (not including by myself). So why was that? Moreover Michael has a lot of fans that care about him, cant say the same about anyone else. And I'm pretty much sure a post/posts can be ignored instead of dragging out endlessly. I feel as if when that happens it's being done deliberately. That's why discussions have been in length instead of ignoring, which is fueling the fire.



You've been the one bringing her up the most in the last couple pages. Why not drop it and see if others follow suit? Her name can be mentioned here. But right now, you're the only one obsessing about her.


----------



## littlerock

:back2topic:


----------



## littlerock

...



littlerock said:


> :back2topic:


----------



## FassbenderLover

littlerock said:


> You've been the one bringing her up the most in the last couple pages. Why not drop it and see if others follow suit? Her name can be mentioned here. But right now, you're the only one obsessing about her.


LOLOLOL this is funny. Check my posts compare to the others who have posted and see who've mentioned her the most. Also considering I hardly post here, except a little more than usual recently. And obsessed with her? Did you see my font's name properly? He's the one who I'm interested in, pics I look at, videos I watch, who I talk about etc. You must have me confused with someone else who's a fan of hers and obsessed. I'm a Michael Fassbender fan. That's it


----------



## littlerock

FassbenderLover said:


> LOLOLOL this is funny. Check my posts compare to the others who have posted and see who've mentioned her the most. Also considering I hardly post here, except a little more than usual recently. And obsessed with her? Did you see my font's name properly? He's the one who I'm interested in, pics I look at, videos I watch, who I talk about etc. You must have me confused with someone else who's a fan of hers and obsessed. I'm a Michael Fassbender fan. That's it



I just checked the last two pages. It appeared that you were bringing up the same subject. I trust you are a Fassbender fan. But maybe if you stop talking about AV's presence in this thread, it will help keep the thread on topic.


----------



## FassbenderLover

littlerock said:


> I just checked the last two pages. It appeared that you were bringing up the same subject. I trust you are a Fassbender fan. But maybe if you stop talking about AV's presence in this thread, it will help keep the thread on topic.


 Sure no problem, I'd be very much happy to stop talking about her. Question tho, those who actually have been talking about AV (if you like I can check the pages for the past few days and nights and give names) have you told them to stop mentioning AV's presence here? It really wouldn't be fair if you only single me out and not the rest now would it?


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I bet he was a fun bartender back in the day.
> 
> I read for that oscar roundtable he did with Viola, Charlize, Clooney, etc he made bloody Marys for all of them.



Yeah, I remember there were bloody Marys on the table.

on the other note, Peter Knegt from Indeiwire Oscar Predictions updated http://www.indiewire.com/article/2016-oscar-predictions-20150312

Best actor


> So far, it's Michael Fassbender who's waiting to take it away from Leo for his critically adored work in "Steve Jobs," but he's really the only serious challenger (so far, at least).
> 
> The Predicted Five:
> 
> 1. Leonardo DiCaprio, "The Revenant"
> 2. Michael Fassbender, "Steve Jobs"
> 3. Matt Damon, "The Martian"
> 4. Will Smith, "Concussion"
> 5. Eddie Redmayne, "The Danish Girl"



BP


> The Top 10:
> 1. "Spotlight" (Open Road)
> 2. "The Revenant" (20th Century Fox)
> 
> 3. "Room" (A24)
> 4. "The Martian" (20th Century Fox)
> 5. "Brooklyn" (Fox Searchlight)
> 6. "Bridge of Spies" (Disney)
> 7. "Joy" (20th Century Fox)
> 8. "Inside Out" (Disney)
> 9. "Steve Jobs" (Universal)
> 10. "The Hateful Eight" (The Weinstein Company)


----------



## FassbenderLover

Keeping my fingers, toes, legs and eyes crossed Michael wins Best Actor at next year's Oscars. He deserves it


----------



## littlerock

FassbenderLover said:


> Sure no problem, I'd be very much happy to stop talking about her. Question tho, those who actually have been talking about AV (if you like I can check the pages for the past few days and nights and give names) have you told them to stop mentioning AV's presence here? It really wouldn't be fair if you only single me out and not the rest now would it?



I just deleted an off topic post from someone else. I'm not trying to single you out but you are the one complaining about her presence in the thread, so I wanted to point out that maybe if you stop bringing it up, it won't be such an issue. I will not go back pages and pages... and her name is allowed to be in this thread. They are dating. If it gets excessive to only talk about her or back and forth cat fights between members, that's when we'll step in.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I remember there were bloody Marys on the table.
> 
> on the other note, Peter Knegt from Indeiwire Oscar Predictions updated http://www.indiewire.com/article/2016-oscar-predictions-20150312
> 
> Best actor
> 
> 
> BP




I still don't understand how an actor or film can be an awards favourite when nobody has seen it.... What point am I missing?


----------



## FassbenderLover

littlerock said:


> I just deleted an off topic post from someone else. I'm not trying to single you out but you are the one complaining about her presence in the thread, so I wanted to point out that maybe if you stop bringing it up, it won't be such an issue. I will not go back pages and pages... and her name is allowed to be in this thread. They are dating. If it gets excessive to only talk about her or back and forth cat fights between members, that's when we'll step in.


 You do realize that even without me bringing it up it is an issue, right? But anyway, lemme cut it off and focus my undivided attention on my Michael


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> I still don't understand how an actor or film can be an awards favourite when nobody has seen it.... What point am I missing?



I think the point is, if I understand correctly, the Oscar never is really about one single performance at one single year (of course there is always an exception). Most time, it also involves the previous works (even how long you've been working), prestige, how many times they've been nominated, who are the usual favorites of the Academy and the industry, who are more visible (campaigning), who's the undeniable, who's the fresh and young, who are veterans, what are the narratives (who's due and who's comeback), what's the hot topic this year (for example, transgender and American individual heroism are this year's hot themes) and best actors also have a strong tie with the best pictures. If a film is not an Oscar material and less of chance to be nominated as a BP, then the performance has a high chance got ignored. Shame is a perfect example. There are so many factors at play that's why those predictions exist. I may still miss some factors, but that's the general idea.  For me, it's fun and interesting to observe and just sitting back to see how the race unfolds itself and evolves. I don't take it personally or too seriously. I don't do this every year only when Michael is involved in the race.  And I totally understand your "don't understand", because if it's just about the performance, then it's really nonsense and no point to predict a performance that no one has seen yet.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> I still don't understand how an actor or film can be an awards favourite when nobody has seen it.... What point am I missing?



Because sometimes the combination of actor, director, role, and timing makes for an awards contender that's automatically of foremast anticipation for the members of the Academy.  The contender still has to deliver, of course, but there's been plenty of whispers within the industry that the film is something special.  

A good example of this kind of contender is Daniel Day-Lewis playing Lincoln for Spielberg.  He was automatically the frontrunner for awards when he was merely _announced_ as joining the project.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I remember there were bloody Marys on the table.
> 
> on the other note, Peter Knegt from Indeiwire Oscar Predictions updated http://www.indiewire.com/article/2016-oscar-predictions-20150312
> 
> Best actor
> 
> 
> BP



Thanks!  I think Fassy being considered as Leo's strongest competition is pretty cool.  At least we know he's got a fighting chance!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I think the point is, if I understand correctly, the Oscar never is really about one single performance at one single year (of course there is always an exception). Most time, it also involves the previous works (even how long you've been working), prestige, how many times they've been nominated, who are the usual favorites of the Academy and the industry, who are more visible (campaigning), who's the undeniable, who's the fresh and young, who are veterans, what are the narratives (who's due and who's comeback), what's the hot topic this year (for example, transgender and American individual heroism are this year's hot themes) and best actors also have a strong tie with the best pictures. If a film is not an Oscar material and less of chance to be nominated as a BP, then the performance has a high chance got ignored. Shame is a perfect example. There are so many factors at play that's why those predictions exist. I may still miss some factors, but that's the general idea.  For me, it's fun and interesting to observe and just sitting back to see how the race unfolds itself and evolves. I don't take it personally or too seriously. I don't do this every year only when Michael is involved in the race.  And I totally understand your "don't understand", because if it's just about the performance, then it's really nonsense and no point to predict a performance that no one has seen yet.




Ok, I get the picture now, thanks for explaining it all [emoji3]

I assumed the Oscar was awarded on the basis of a standalone performance without all the trappings. Not that it matters, but to me an award should ONLY be given for the performance, nothing else should be a factor. All the other "considerations" kind of devalue it IMO.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Ok, I get the picture now, thanks for explaining it all [emoji3]
> 
> I assumed the Oscar was awarded on the basis of a standalone performance without all the trappings. Not that it matters, but to me an award should ONLY be given for the performance, nothing else should be a factor. All the other "considerations" kind of devalue it IMO.



That's how it should be in an ideal world given that the categories are called Best Actor in a Leading Role not Best Actor who didn't get an Oscar last year. But again the politics of Hollywood have a big influence on who's hot right now or deserving of it and who's campaigning well. That's why I don't understand that people think Leo DiCap will win this year. The man is doing Oscar-baity movies for years (you can smell the desperation) and some people say he's already overdue, yet he doesn't get it. So what's the difference now?


----------



## BagBerry13

Chiwetel talking about Michael and his father.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Thanks!  I think Fassy being considered as Leo's strongest competition is pretty cool.  At least we know he's got a fighting chance!




Well even a nomination equals success. And we'll get to see him on the red carpet, all suited and booted at the ceremony. He'll have a great night whatever [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> That's how it should be in an ideal world given that the categories are called Best Actor in a Leading Role not Best Actor who didn't get an Oscar last year. But again the politics of Hollywood have a big influence on who's hot right now or deserving of it and who's campaigning well. That's why I don't understand that people think Leo DiCap will win this year. The man is doing Oscar-baity movies for years (you can smell the desperation) and some people say he's already overdue, yet he doesn't get it. So what's the difference now?



Yes.  Ideally it would be all about the performance.  But it is what it is.  That's why they always have the "Who Should Win" vs. "Who Will Win" predictions.



pearlyqueen said:


> Well even a nomination equals success. And we'll get to see him on the red carpet, all suited and booted at the ceremony. He'll have a great night whatever [emoji3]



Very true!!  I'm ready for Fassy in a tux this awards season.


----------



## gingerglory

> @adambvary
> The guest list for @TheAcademy's Governor's Awards on Sat. make clear who will be campaigning hard for a nomination:



No Michael as I suspected. no surprise there.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I noted Sorkin is there


----------



## gingerglory

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I noted Sorkin is there



Yes, Boyle is there too. They can do the work actually. Steve Jobs for BP nod needs whatever campaign it can get. I'm little surprised that Kate is not on that list.


----------



## mollie12

Sorkin and Boyle have been doing a lot out in LA the last few days. They went to a screening hosted by Variety and a Directors Guild screening/Q&A moderated by Kathryn Bigelow. Sorkin also has continued to do interviews.  I assume they both may also represent the film at The Hollywood Reporter's Roundtable events.


----------



## gingerglory

Macbeth French Poster







Korean Poster






http://mukasfilms.tumblr.com/


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Macbeth French Poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korean Poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mukasfilms.tumblr.com/



Thanks for those. I've liked all of the posters for Macbeth, actually. I guess it's easy to make striking posters when you're working with Michael and Marion's faces, though.

I'm also surprised that Kate didn't try to be at the event this weekend, but it's good that Boyle and Sorkin are there. I'm sure they'll be doing what they can to talk up the performances, even though none of the actors are there. Genuinely surprised Kate isn't there.


----------



## mchris55

I love seeing the international posters of films. It is always interesting to see what is highlighted in each respective poster.

No Kate? Hmmm.... There are many notables on that list though.


----------



## arbel

pearlyqueen said:


> I still don't understand how an actor or film can be an awards favourite when nobody has seen it.... What point am I missing?


Well i don't see why it's an issue. We're talking about awards given by professionals or by critics,who loved the movie and loved Michael's performance. And even if the movie did'nt do  well at the BO, from all accounts M is still the frontrunner until the Revenant is out ( and then we don't even know if Leo 's performance is great , and if the movie can be successfull)
Well, it must be because i'm french , and here the Cesars rarely award popular movies, or actors who starred in popular movies.


----------



## pearlyqueen

arbel said:


> Well i don't see why it's an issue. We're talking about awards given by professionals or by critics,who loved the movie and loved Michael's performance. And even if the movie did'nt do  well at the BO, from all accounts M is still the frontrunner until the Revenant is out ( and then we don't even know if Leo 's performance is great , and if the movie can be successfull)
> Well, it must be because i'm french , and here the Cesars rarely award popular movies, or actors who starred in popular movies.




I think I agree with you...? 

My point was how can DiCaprio be favourite if nobody has seen The Revenant? Ginger then explained to me that there are many other factors to winning an Oscar, not just the performance. I'm in the UK so wasn't familiar with the "politics" of the awards system in the USA!

At least we know that if Michael does win it will be for his performance and nothing else; good for him sticking to his principles and declining to "campaign" [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> No Michael as I suspected. no surprise there.




Lol, as if....! Surely nobody who knows him thought he would be?! [emoji6]


----------



## PSawyer

bhb2014 said:


> Apparently, Michael's Wiki is blocked for editing  There was some fan's battle on his "personal life" section. So, until December, he's a single dude over there.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Fassbender





> On 10 November 2015 NeilN made two blocks referring to Barrellmaker as the master account engaged in sockpuppetry: Veritas Victor and 188.222.***.*** (an IP from the London area.) Binksternet (talk) 18:22, 10 November 2015 (UTC)



Three accounts? LOL someone is pressed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks for those. I've liked all of the posters for Macbeth, actually. I guess it's easy to make striking posters when you're working with Michael and Marion's faces, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also surprised that Kate didn't try to be at the event this weekend, but it's good that Boyle and Sorkin are there. I'm sure they'll be doing what they can to talk up the performances, even though none of the actors are there. Genuinely surprised Kate isn't there.




I liked the first Macbeth poster, the one used in the UK:




Michael's head and the rest of the picture have been cleverly designed to fairly accurately make the shape of Scotland [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

From the BBC - Danny Boyle disappointed at the US box office for Steve Jobs:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-34797483


----------



## pearlyqueen

From a UK newspaper today - highlighting how cool Michael is [emoji6]

http://metro.co.uk/2015/11/13/steve-jobs-25-times-michael-fassbender-was-just-the-coolest-5495950/


----------



## arbel

pearlyqueen said:


> I think I agree with you...?
> 
> My point was how can DiCaprio be favourite if nobody has seen The Revenant? Ginger then explained to me that there are many other factors to winning an Oscar, not just the performance. I'm in the UK so wasn't familiar with the "politics" of the awards system in the USA!
> 
> At least we know that if Michael does win it will be for his performance and nothing else; good for him sticking to his principles and declining to "campaign" [emoji3]


Ok , ok i thought you were questionning the fact that Michael was still a frontrunner while the movie bombed at the BO. 

Leo has quite a resume ( he's got 6 nominations for the oscars , 5 fo acting and one for best film as a producer of Wolf of Wall Street) so he's seen as overdue, and the movie is very anticipated. But he could disappoint . I remember when Revolutionary Road was seen as a big contender for the oscarbefore its release, and then he didn't appeal to the Academy and ended up having 3 nomination mostly technical ones. 

And yes the recent history of oscar is full of controversial wins, and Awards are mostly given to the best campaigners, which Michael clearly isn't.
 Massive campaign is the only reason Gwyneth had an oscar in 1999, when Cate Blanchett was up for Elisabeth. More recently, Julie Christie was the favorite in 2008, she had won all the critics award, and then Weinstein launched a masssive campaign for Marion Cotillard, and then she ended up having all the big prize ( and Julie Christie is known to be as very reluctant to all to all this stuff).


----------



## PSawyer

arbel said:


> More recently, Julie Christie was the favorite in 2008, she had won all the critics award, and then Weinstein launched a masssive campaign for Marion Cotillard, and then she ended up having all the big prize ( and Julie Christie is known to be as very reluctant to all to all this stuff).



Weinstein had nothing to do with La Vie en Rose, Picturehouse was the US distributor and yes they campaigned for it. Weinstein never did any campaign for Marion, not even when she was on his movies like Nine, The Immigrant and now Macbeth.


----------



## arbel

PSawyer said:


> Weinstein had nothing to do with La Vie en Rose, Picturehouse was the US distributor and yes they campaigned for it. Weinstein never did any campaign for Marion, not even when she was on his movies like Nine, The Immigrant and now Macbeth.


Yep, you're right. I wonder why i thought it was from Weinstein Company ( maybe because i had the memories of a huge campaign).And i found it disappointing that Weinstein didn't really support the Immigrant.
Back to Michael, some people found he campaigned hard For Steve Jobs. I just disagree .
 Yes he promoted the movie( it's part of the job after all) , and attended a few screenings, But IMO,  he's the one who did the less ( especially comparing to his importance for the movie). Sorkin, Boyle were everywhere, Kate too, but i think even Jeff Daniels has done more Q&A than Michael.He barely made any TV appearances. Sometimes i wonder if the movie didn't suffer from that  too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

arbel said:


> Ok , ok i thought you were questionning the fact that Michael was still a frontrunner while the movie bombed at the BO.
> 
> Leo has quite a resume ( he's got 6 nominations for the oscars , 5 fo acting and one for best film as a producer of Wolf of Wall Street) so he's seen as overdue, and the movie is very anticipated. But he could disappoint . I remember when Revolutionary Road was seen as a big contender for the oscarbefore its release, and then he didn't appeal to the Academy and ended up having 3 nomination mostly technical ones.
> 
> And yes the recent history of oscar is full of controversial wins, and Awards are mostly given to the best campaigners, which Michael clearly isn't.
> Massive campaign is the only reason Gwyneth had an oscar in 1999, when Cate Blanchett was up for Elisabeth. More recently, Julie Christie was the favorite in 2008, she had won all the critics award, and then Weinstein launched a masssive campaign for Marion Cotillard, and then she ended up having all the big prize ( and Julie Christie is known to be as very reluctant to all to all this stuff).




Yes, given that it seems to be widely recognised that an Oscar is usually awarded not just for excellent performance, it's surprising to me that it is held in such regard by so many people.... I imagine winning one is more useful as a future marketing tool. I guess Michael has sussed that, no surprise he refuses to dance to that tune!


----------



## BagBerry13

Steve Jobs is coming out here in the UK today. I won't go see it simply because I'm not interested in the subject. That's why I'm surprised they did TWO films about him in the first place. Even though I'm an Apple customer and he invented something useful I don't see why there needs to be made a movie about him. It's like making a movie about the guy that invented shoelaces. Lots of people use them and they're useful yet I don't need to know about the guy's life. But I guess Steve Jobs is an American phenomenon. He was way more present there than anywhere else.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

While I think it's absolutely true that the Best Actor etc is made up (wrongly imo) of more than one particular performance and campaign in a year, it's also true that sometimes, just sometimes an actor or actress wins  who hasn't played the game so well, because the power of the performance is undeniable and to deny the award would show the wizard behind the curtain.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Steve Jobs is coming out here in the UK today. I won't go see it simpy because I'm not interested in the subject. That's why I'm surprised they did TWO films about him in the first place. Even though I'm an Apple customer and he invented something useful I don't see why there needs to be made a movie about him. It's like making a movie about the guy that invented shoelaces. Lots of people use them and they're useful yet I don't need to know about the guy's life. But I guess Steve Jobs is an American phenomenon. He was way more present there than anywhere else.




Yes, ITA. Steve Jobs is not that celebrated here in the UK. IMO there are far more relevant recent individuals, how about Sir Tim Berners-Lee who created the World Wide Web? Maybe that's my British bias....wasn't the iPhone designer British too? [emoji6]

I will go to see Steve Jobs but only because Michael is in it and I've read such amazing reviews of his performance being exceptional. I'll wait until next week to use my Meerkat voucher though!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> While I think it's absolutely true that the Best Actor etc is made up (wrongly imo) of more than one particular performance and campaign in a year, it's also true that sometimes, just sometimes an actor or actress wins  who hasn't played the game so well, because the power of the performance is undeniable and to deny the award would show the wizard behind the curtain.




Which is why I totally agree with Michael's refusal to campaign. If he does win he,and the rest of the world, will recognise that he won purely for his performance, giving gravitas to the award [emoji3]


----------



## arbel

Well, in my case, i was not interested at all in a Jobs biopic. I don't like biopics, they're mostly baity , sentimentalist crap IMO. However when i learned about Sorkin script ( the three acts, all taking place in real time before the launch of a product,etc...) i found it to be a very interesting concept, something i would definitely see.And i like the fact that it isn't really faithfull to the events , that nothing that they put on screen really happened.That"its not a photograph, but a painting"  From what i understood even Kate's character isn't a real depiction of Joanna Hoffman , but a mix of her and many other women in Steve Jobs work life. I am quite seduced by what they intended to do , i hope i will like the movie.


----------



## bhb2014

Lambnyla said:


> I agree with you!
> I honestly feel sorry for the both of them. At least for av she hasn't been in the business for very long like Michael. So she still can learn but Michael isn't where he should be now and I feel like it's because of the choices he makes. He needs to date someone more close to his age and maybe someone a little more famous than him just to give him the boost in recognition and possibly a better chance for better roles.
> Since they are both actors it shouldn't be hard to act like a couple even though it's easier said than done really. I think when Michael was filming jobs they were a real couple but like you said he cheated and that killed it for them. They can pull of pda but I still feel like they can work on it too. AV needs to work on here personality to the public eye. Both have a cold demeanor and they need to change that but Michael needs to change his womanizing image and really try to be with someone more like him in the sense of a strong and independent woman (at least in the public eye) to change that look.
> Idk maybe I'm wrong but that's my opinion on this.



Michael will never change. I don't think they were affected by his possible cheating because his relationships don't last, only the ones before he became famous. I think he just gets tired of the woman and move on. But since he ended up hooking up with a co-star connected to a powerful producer and who had an Oscar-bait role just like him, for PR reasons was better to keep it going to put them on the spotlight. It hasn't worked for him because most people still think he's a womanizer who only dates young girls for fun (which I agree). It has worked a lot for her because he made her more famous. But if they hadn't met on the set of TLBL, she wouldn't be nowhere near where she is right now. Again, she's a nobody without him. It's a bad strategy because when this ends she'll vanish since her personality doesn't please anyone and her fan base is tiny. Michael will be fine and he'll look fine, finally. Nowadays he looks like crap and old as hell, he looked better over a year ago 



FassbenderLover said:


> Keeping my fingers, toes, legs and eyes crossed Michael wins Best Actor at next year's Oscars. He deserves it



He won't and I think there are actors who deserve more. And Academy won't give the Oscar to a not very popular actor, who is not campaigning, who plays a leading role in a box office bomb that surprise everyone, which has no glowing reviews. People love his performance but we all know that he has many contenders with praises, in better reviewed films, who are actually campaigning. Many of them are attending Governors Ball tomorrow and Michael won't. He deserved a nod for Hunger and Shame too...we won't die if he misses the spot and he won't either. He's rich and he has the roles he wants.

This is the list of actors attending (I'll ignore box office numbers)

Abraham Attah (raved performance in a raved film, campaigning hard)
Michael Caine (raved performance in a raved film, campaigning)
Steve Carell (raved performance in a mixed/positive reviewed film, campaigning hard)
Tom Courtenay (raved performance, acclaimed film, campaigning)
Bryan Cranston (good performances, mixed reviewed film, campaigning)
Samuel L. Jackson (don't know yet)
Ian McKellen (raved performance in a raved film, campaigning)
Geza Rohrig (raved performance in a acclaimed film, campaigning hard, but new and foreign face)
Will Smith (raved performance in a poor reviewed film, campaigning hard, extremely popular)

We still have:

Damon (not campaigning but raved performance in acclaimed film, huge hit everywhere, popular actor)
Leo (not seen yet but first impressions have been amazing)
Redmayne (campaigning, good performance in a poor reviewed film)


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I love seeing the international posters of films. It is always interesting to see what is highlighted in each respective poster.
> 
> No Kate? Hmmm.... There are many notables on that list though.



It's weird that Kate isn't there...but she's campaigning hard regardless her absence. And she's got raves and it's a weak category 



arbel said:


> Well i don't see why it's an issue. We're talking about awards given by professionals or by critics,who loved the movie and loved Michael's performance. And even if the movie did'nt do  well at the BO, from all accounts M is still the frontrunner until the Revenant is out ( and then we don't even know if Leo 's performance is great , and if the movie can be successfull)
> Well, it must be because i'm french , and here the Cesars rarely award popular movies, or actors who starred in popular movies.



Michael is NOT the frontrunner. He can even miss the nod. But I agree with you on Cesar thing. I know that in France there isn't this crazy campaigning thing and many actors/writers/directors who had roles in box office flops were nominated or even won the award. But seeing the last winners, like Timbuktu, Niney, Haènel, Gallienne, Amour...it's clear that French like awarding popular films and actors. Sometimes I've even seen poorly reviewed films winning stuff. I think a number of factors inlfuence the final result in the end.

If Leo fails, which is pretty hard because people who have seen footage loved him a lot (Ana Maria Bahiana praised him a lot in an HFPA screening), Michael won't win. Why? because he isn't campaigning, he's not a beloved actor yet and Jobs doesn't have glowing reviews. His performance is praised but he's always praised.



PSawyer said:


> Weinstein had nothing to do with La Vie en Rose, Picturehouse was the US distributor and yes they campaigned for it. Weinstein never did any campaign for Marion, not even when she was on his movies like Nine, The Immigrant and now Macbeth.



Thanks!  Marion worked for over ten years before having a chance to win the Oscar. And she won for a foreign film, in a foreign language, after A LOT of campaign with La Môme's distributor in US. He only appeared in her life AFTER she won the Oscar and the only film he actually produced was Nine, whoch she shot in late 2008. He bought Immigrant and Macbeth cause he wanted to and he still destroyed both. He failed in Nine too.


----------



## bhb2014

> While Boyle said that the films distributor Universal should have built [the release] more slowly, he applauded it for taking on the troubled project after it was dropped by Sony. Universal have been exemplary in the way theyve stood up for the film, promoted it and supported us throughout the whole process  and I think are genuinely very proud of the film. Sure, you might have done it in a different way  But youve got to get on now, he said, adding that he hopes people will continue to discover the film.



Nothing would have been different Boyle. Jobs already had a weak PTA on its second weekend. People just don't care about the guy. Get over it. If Universal thought this would be another TSN just because it had good reviews (much lower than TSN btw) and a huge marketing plan...they forgot the basic in here: the audience doesn't wanna watch a thrid film about Jobs, a third one who insists in showing his jerk side. Something that actually irritated many people who knew him. Inaccuracy was bizarre but that wasn't a major issue.

Who knows the film is beloved by British audience? Maybe it will be in second, after Spectre 

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...x-office-failure-steve-jobs-universal-studios


----------



## SusanBeach

Well, I don´t think MF looks old and like crap, IMO he´s hot!!

From NY Times, Bruce Weber

nytimes.com/2015/09/10/t-magazine/michael-fassbender-nobodys-fool.html?_r=0

http://fashion015.com/michael-fassbender-in-ny-times-about-happiness-and-the-meaningful-role

Sorry for repeating pics and article but I think it´s worth a second time


----------



## bhb2014

Michael fell to 9th in THR's list. Leo, Depp, Smith, Damon and Redmayne on the list, probably because of their campaign and, in Damon's case, Martian's obvious raves and success. But Michael should be in 6th in this list. He's not behind Hanks, Caine or Carell, at least right now. 

Tom isn't campaigning and Rylance is getting more raves than him despite Spies huge success. Caine has many raves but Youth hasn't come out yet. It might bomb, though AMPAS might wanna nominate an older and respected name like it has been in the past few years (Keaton, Dern, Oldman, Bridges). Carell is the highlight in a mixed/positive reviewed film and he's campaignng hard but he should be in 7th only.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/aw...015/academy-awards-111315/?utm_source=twitter


----------



## Allie28

SusanBeach said:


> Well, I don´t think MF looks old and like crap, IMO he´s hot!!
> 
> From NY Times, Bruce Weber
> 
> nytimes.com/2015/09/10/t-magazine/michael-fassbender-nobodys-fool.html?_r=0
> 
> http://fashion015.com/michael-fassbender-in-ny-times-about-happiness-and-the-meaningful-role
> 
> Sorry for repeating pics and article but I think it´s worth a second time



Hey, anytime you want to post hot pics of Michael, you won't see me complain!


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> Well, I don´t think MF looks old and like crap, IMO he´s hot!!
> 
> From NY Times, Bruce Weber
> 
> nytimes.com/2015/09/10/t-magazine/michael-fassbender-nobodys-fool.html?_r=0
> 
> http://fashion015.com/michael-fassbender-in-ny-times-about-happiness-and-the-meaningful-role
> 
> Sorry for repeating pics and article but I think it´s worth a second time




Nor me! He looks way better than he's done for a long time, and even hotter in person! Thanks and keep posting away [emoji3]


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> Hey, anytime you want to post hot pics of Michael, you won't see me complain!



Aawww, thanks, I think we have two things "in common", hot Michael and I also like chocolate, my guilty pleasure


----------



## bhb2014

Shooting AC tonight in London!

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/665240736913313792


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Sorkin and Boyle have been doing a lot out in LA the last few days. They went to a screening hosted by Variety and a Directors Guild screening/Q&A moderated by Kathryn Bigelow. Sorkin also has continued to do interviews.  *I assume they both may also represent the film at The Hollywood Reporter's Roundtable events*.



Yeah, I also think so, if it's not at THR, they probably will do Variety, or Newsweek. One of Roundtables would have them.



pearlyqueen said:


> I liked the first Macbeth poster, the one used in the UK:
> 
> View attachment 3186310
> 
> 
> Michael's head and the rest of the picture have been cleverly designed to fairly accurately make the shape of Scotland [emoji3]



Yeah, I like the UK one too, one white and one red. The idea to make the shape of Scotland is brilliant. I also like the initial character posters which first appeared at Cannes 2014. They look like paintings, just beautiful.


----------



## Allie28

SusanBeach said:


> Aawww, thanks, I think we have two things "in common", hot Michael and I also like chocolate, my guilty pleasure



Yes, Michael and chocolate!  Definitely my faves!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I also think so, if it's not at THR, they probably will do Variety, or Newsweek. One of Roundtables would have them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like the UK one too, one white and one red. The idea to make the shape of Scotland is brilliant. I also like the initial character posters which first appeared at Cannes 2014. They look like paintings, just beautiful.



Yes, those posters are gorgeous.  And that intense look Michael has...almost frightening the first time I saw it!


----------



## gingerglory

arbel said:


> Well, in my case, i was not interested at all in a Jobs biopic. I don't like biopics, they're mostly baity , sentimentalist crap IMO. However when i learned about Sorkin script ( the three acts, all taking place in real time before the launch of a product,etc...) i found it to be a very interesting concept, something i would definitely see.And i like the fact that it isn't really faithfull to the events , that nothing that they put on screen really happened.That"its not a photograph, but a painting"  From what i understood even Kate's character isn't a real depiction of Joanna Hoffman , but a mix of her and many other women in Steve Jobs work life. I am quite seduced by what they intended to do , i hope i will like the movie.



Then, I think there is a big chance that you would like this movie, appreciate its uniqueness and enjoy the performance of the cast. It's definitely NOT a biopic. It's a dramatization like Andy Hertzfeld's reaction to the movie is "My God. None of that happened but it's all true." The structure of the movie is basically a challenge to traditional biopics. Don't expect anything like last year's TIG and TOY (which I personally think are just like TV movies and I couldn't believe they got the BP nods.)



SusanBeach said:


> Well, I don´t think MF looks old and like crap, IMO he´s hot!!
> 
> From NY Times, Bruce Weber
> 
> nytimes.com/2015/09/10/t-magazine/michael-fassbender-nobodys-fool.html?_r=0
> 
> http://fashion015.com/michael-fassbender-in-ny-times-about-happiness-and-the-meaningful-role
> 
> Sorry for repeating pics and article but I think it´s worth a second time



Oh, pls, anytime! Post them away. I don't think Michael looks old and like crap, either. He is human, human gets old. It's nature, but he's aging well, like wine. The older he gets, the more rich his face becomes.I think after 2008, his energy and presence becomes more and more layered and sophisticated. I never get tired to look at him. He has a very expressive face. It's not like some vanilla poster boys, just plain, if you know what I mean. Beside, I just love how Bruce Weber photographed him and Weber definitely captures his essence. Here are three outtakes from Weber for NYT this Sept. and also allow me to add some more which were also photographed by Weber in the past.


----------



## gingerglory

Ah, I just remembered this. Macbeth is still showing in the UK, right? If that's the case, then two Fassy's high profile movies are showing at the same time. Last two times it happened are Shame and ADM, and then the Counselor and 12yrs a Slave. Both happened in the US. This time, it happens in the UK.


----------



## gingerglory

Just saw the horrible news in Paris.  Hope our regular posters there stays safe.


----------



## BadAzzBish

gingerglory said:


> Just saw the horrible news in Paris.  Hope our regular posters there stays safe.



Ditto!


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> Just saw the horrible news in Paris.  Hope our regular posters there stays safe.


----------



## bhb2014

Terrible what happened in Paris and what's been happening to our world. Hope everyone is fine over there and in other places that have been suffering with violence. Piece!


----------



## gingerglory

Clip1: Alice Levine BBC Radio1 interviewed Michael and discussed whether or not to gamble her flat on him being the next Bond.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrmx

Clip2: Michael Fassbender's Ewok Village

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrpb

Clip3: Michael Fassbender Sings Warren G's Regulate

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrtg

The whole interview should be in here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06p1b8c , but for the life of me, I couldn't find it...so either they put the name of episode wrong, or I didn't search it right. Please enlighten me.


----------



## bhb2014

Another image from the set in London.

http://vk.com/wall-34419732_66901?z=photo-34419732_390355990/album-34419732_00/rev


----------



## SusanBeach

LadyOscar said:


> This is the first time he refused to take a pic with a female fan. It happened before with a couple of guys and he offered a handshake.





gingerglory said:


> Clip1: Alice Levine BBC Radio1 interviewed Michael and discussed whether or not to gamble her flat on him being the next Bond.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrmx
> 
> Clip2: Michael Fassbender's Ewok Village
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrpb
> 
> Clip3: Michael Fassbender Sings Warren G's Regulate
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrtg
> 
> The whole interview should be in here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06p1b8c , but for the life of me, I couldn't find it...so either they put the name of episode wrong, or I didn't search it right. Please enlighten me.



Thank you, great!! He has a nice voice


----------



## gingerglory

Old pic from 300 set



> Michael Fassbender behind the scenes on the movie set 300. Michael always came to work with a beautiful smile!



Also yahoo interview: Steve Jobs director Danny Boyle, writer Aaron Sorkin and cast explain what made Michael Fassbender perfect for the role.

https://uk.screen.yahoo.com/steve-jobs-cast-interview-170027822.html



> Boyle describes his leading man as &#8220;an uncompromising actor&#8221; and a &#8220;Cary Grant&#8221; type who refuses to compromise the truth on camera, even if it makes his characters &#8220;unlikeable&#8221;, which judging by the many horror stories about the late Apple chief seems pretty close to the mark.See what else impressed his &#8216;Steve Jobs&#8217; co-stars Kate Winslet, Seth Rogen, and Jeff Daniels in our exclusive interview above.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Clip1: Alice Levine BBC Radio1 interviewed Michael and discussed whether or not to gamble her flat on him being the next Bond.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrmx
> 
> Clip2: Michael Fassbender's Ewok Village
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrpb
> 
> Clip3: Michael Fassbender Sings Warren G's Regulate
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrtg
> 
> The whole interview should be in here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06p1b8c , but for the life of me, I couldn't find it...so either they put the name of episode wrong, or I didn't search it right. Please enlighten me.




Enlightenment time! I heard the Alice Levine Show today and the full interview is being broadcast tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon on her show. So I guess it won't be available until after it's been aired.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Enlightenment time! I heard the Alice Levine Show today and the full interview is being broadcast tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon on her show. So I guess it won't be available until after it's been aired.



Gotcha! Thanks


----------



## LadyOscar

New article about Michael on The Sunday Times. I can't read the whole article because I'm not a subscriber. I don't know if it is reliable. 

http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/comment/profiles/article1632837.ece


----------



## LadyOscar

I'm in desperate need of Michael's Pics in his AC costume!!!!


----------



## LadyOscar

Thank you for the links!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> New article about Michael on The Sunday Times. I can't read the whole article because I'm not a subscriber. I don't know if it is reliable.
> 
> http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/comment/profiles/article1632837.ece[/QUOTE]
> I cant read all of it either, not a subscriber but OMG it says he's single!!! Why would an article say he's single? But anyways


----------



## bhb2014

LadyOscar said:


> New article about Michael on The Sunday Times. I can't read the whole article because I'm not a subscriber. I don't know if it is reliable.
> 
> http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/comment/profiles/article1632837.ece



I can only read this:



> Michael Fassbender has never moved from the bachelor flat he bought in Londons East End nearly 20 years ago when he was a struggling young actor, topping up his income by bar-tending and delivering post. Some think that is a sign of his earthy, Irish realness and shows his head hasnt been turned by edging onto Hollywoods A-list. Others might read it differently: that to an intense, obsessive workaholic such as Fassbender, comfort means little.
> 
> At 38 he is single  having recently split up with the Swedish actress Alicia Vikander after less than a year  and admits his commitment to his career has always affected his love life. Im kind of selfish with the hours that I put into work, he once said. I think the longest relationship Ive been in was two years . . .



I still have doubts about him leaving in the same place he bought 20 years ago, seriously. Maybe he still keeps it but it's quite possible he has another place to live in London. Who knows anyway? Didn't a woman in London mentioned Michael moving out next to her or something? 

If I was rich like him, as much as I would buy a bigger place to live, I wouldn't spend a lot with it either, especially if I was single. He lives alone, why having a big place when you are alone? If one day he settles down (I doubt), he'll definitely move out (if he hasn't yet, of course). And let's be honest: he barely spends time in London, he's either shooting, promoting a film or travelling to party 

About AV's part, means nothing. Michael probably never mentioned her or his social status and the writer went to other sources. Since their US Weekly plant was everywhere in the world and many people still think they have split (except us from their small fandom), the writer also followed their lead and since he's obviously not a fan, he doesn't know they never split. Or he did this interview after reports came out in mid-September and didn't check them again. It happens.


----------



## LadyOscar

bhb2014 said:


> I can only read this:
> 
> Or he did this interview after reports came out in mid-September and didn't check them again. It happens.



Or maybe they checked his personal page on Wikipedia! LOL


I agree with you on everything else you said. 
I wish someone with subscription could tell us the rest of the article.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Clip1: Alice Levine BBC Radio1 interviewed Michael and discussed whether or not to gamble her flat on him being the next Bond.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrmx
> 
> Clip2: Michael Fassbender's Ewok Village
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrpb
> 
> Clip3: Michael Fassbender Sings Warren G's Regulate
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p037zrtg
> 
> The whole interview should be in here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06p1b8c , but for the life of me, I couldn't find it...so either they put the name of episode wrong, or I didn't search it right. Please enlighten me.



Thanks Ginger!!


----------



## Allie28

Love and prayers to any of our French members.  

I think this was posted way back when but I didn't know that's it's the director standing by Michael. 




http://restlesstymes.tumblr.com/


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> LadyOscar said:
> 
> 
> 
> New article about Michael on The Sunday Times. I can't read the whole article because I'm not a subscriber. I don't know if it is reliable.
> 
> http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/comment/profiles/article1632837.ece[/QUOTE]
> I cant read all of it either, not a subscriber but OMG it says he's single!!! Why would an article say he's single? But anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could buy it today but a quick glance at the intro shows it's an article and not an interview. And an article that's been cobbled together by someone who hasn't done their homework properly as in that brief section there are inaccuracies.....embarrassing! Not worth spending £2.50 on.
Click to expand...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Love and prayers to any of our French members.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was posted way back when but I didn't know that's it's the director standing by Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://restlesstymes.tumblr.com/




Amen.... and I hope none of the French AC cast had loved ones affected by the Paris tragedy.

Thanks for posting the set photo from TLBO - some very happy faces in it [emoji2]Everything I've read about that shoot confirms it was a happy time for all concerned!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Given how much media Steve Jobs got, and how famous Michael is and how in demand AV is wouldn't whosoever wrote the article know bout her walking the red carpet? (as a non cast member at that). Or I guess they just went by what that US article said or as someone pointed out, his wiki page. Either way, that person got it right, my Irish lover is free for the taking


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Given how much media Steve Jobs got, and how famous Michael is and how in demand AV is wouldn't whosoever wrote the article know bout her walking the red carpet? (as a non cast member at that). Or I guess they just went by what that US article said or as someone pointed out, his wiki page. Either way, that person got it right, my Irish lover is free for the taking




I prefer not to put much faith in printed articles! An article that states he bought his flat "nearly 20 years ago" - as soon as he arrived in London! It uses quotes from an interview 2 or 3 years ago, and uses the now discredited US weekly gossip site as its source for his relationship status.... or maybe the incorrect Wikipedia entry....Not to mention the evidence of real life reality when he's continually seen with Alicia in his private life, as recently as 4 days ago....Didn't Michael himself say "Don't believe all you read"! [emoji6]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, I'm sure if a printed article say they're together it could be trusted. As for the US article, I put my faith in that 100%. Besides, even if no one believes articles, tweets, pictures and such it still wont change the fact that Michael is not in a serious relationship. Starting with the female he was spotted with the moment he got to London after he left NZ and continue with the others he's hooked up with since. But tweeters lie right? Women who've hooked up with him lie right? Glad I'm not blinded by Michael, he's not perfect and neither is the "relationship" he's in


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, I'm sure if a printed article say they're together it could be trusted. As for the US article, I put my faith in that 100%. Besides, even if no one believes articles, tweets, pictures and such it still wont change the fact that Michael is not in a serious relationship. Starting with the female he was spotted with the moment he got to London after he left NZ and continue with the others he's hooked up with since. But tweeters lie right? Women who've hooked up with him lie right? Glad I'm not blinded by Michael, he's not perfect and neither is the "relationship" he's in




Who are these women who claim to have "hooked up" with him in recent months? Surely nobody takes seriously anons on Internet blogs?? There are way too many disinterested people who've seen them together and passed comment on how loved up they are, they can't all be lying. US Weekly on the other hand, is a gossip site with a poor track record for accuracy and has since been proved wrong, not surprisingly. As for dismissing the seriousness of his relationship.... I'd say actions speak louder than words..... They have been together over a year and are still going strong (the girl who saw them on Wednesday described them as looking like any other couple in love). IMO that's a serious relationship.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just listened to the full Alice Levine interview. There was nothing else in addition to what's already been heard, except for reference to the Steve Jobs jumper. She did say several times how lovely he is and how blue his eyes are [emoji3]
It was recorded a few weeks ago, probably when he was doing press around the time of the SJ premiere in London as there's a reference to Kate being nearby!


----------



## brownsugarplum

I just walked past him in Notting Hill. He looked at me and I am freaking out lol. I hardly ever see celebrities.


----------



## LadyOscar

brownsugarplum said:


> I just walked past him in Notting Hill. He looked at me and I am freaking out lol. I hardly ever see celebrities.



You are so lucky!!!!! I want to meet him too, but I'm on the other side of the pond &#128532;


----------



## pearlyqueen

brownsugarplum said:


> I just walked past him in Notting Hill. He looked at me and I am freaking out lol. I hardly ever see celebrities.




Nice treat on a Sunday afternoon! He's been spotted a lot in Notting Hill recently.


----------



## FassbenderLover

brownsugarplum said:


> I just walked past him in Notting Hill. He looked at me and I am freaking out lol. I hardly ever see celebrities.


Sweet. I'm thinking f moving to London just so I can meet him all the time


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hahaha seriously tho. Just because there are stories out there where one claims to have hooked up with Michael dont mean that there aren't women out there that haven't slept with him. They just choose not to spill no doubt


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, this is interesting. Regardless of whether its a tabloid magazine there must be a reason this is printed


----------



## bhb2014

LadyOscar said:


> Or maybe they checked his personal page on Wikipedia! LOL
> 
> 
> I agree with you on everything else you said.
> I wish someone with subscription could tell us the rest of the article.



 The person who has those three accounts must be dying right now. But being serious, the writer did a poor fact checking, we all know Weinstein couple is still playing their game. Even if another US Weekly comes out and spreads all over the world again, I won't buy it, it will be just another stunt by them. 



FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, I'm sure if a printed article say they're together it could be trusted. As for the US article, I put my faith in that 100%. Besides, even if no one believes articles, tweets, pictures and such it still wont change the fact that Michael is not in a serious relationship. Starting with the female he was spotted with the moment he got to London after he left NZ and continue with the others he's hooked up with since. But tweeters lie right? Women who've hooked up with him lie right? Glad I'm not blinded by Michael, he's not perfect and neither is the "relationship" he's in



We believe in what we wanna believe. Dying hard fans of "Vikassy" and who think they are in love will think every single comment about cheating and they being cold or unhappy are a huge lie. So they only believe in positive things about them. And who thinks the opposite will believe in negative things, for obvious reasons. Nobody knows the truth.

But people who know Michael for a long time (I'm not included but I do read what they say) know he's not a very faithful boyfriend (one thing is ONE rumor, another one are MANY) and the last girlfriend he treated nicely was Nicole, back in 2012, and he did cheat. I won't say anything about Zoe because they were extremely private, so that's something to who says Michael has been private with AV. He knows how to be discrete when he wants to and he hasn't been with her by any means.

They are NOT done, I'm sure of that.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, this is interesting. Regardless of whether its a tabloid magazine there must be a reason this is printed



I smell another PR stunt  Or, like I said, another bad magazine that doesn't check facts.


----------



## Kendalia

Why do they call him "Hollywood star"?  Don't think that's a good description oh him.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Him and Zoe weren't serious as far as I can tell. They're pretty open with regards to being hookup buddies. No doubt they've hooked up since he's been with AV. As far as I see, they've been "casually dating" for a year. While she's mentioned him (for publicity), he's never mentioned her. Gee I wonder why. Don't say he's being private and protective now, he can mention he's seeing someone and stop right there. But nothing? Come on now. But we believe what we want to believe. All I believe is, Michael is single and if I ever get the chance to meet him, you bet I'd hook up with him.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Him and Zoe weren't serious as far as I can tell. They're pretty open with regards to being hookup buddies. No doubt they've hooked up since he's been with AV. As far as I see, they've been "casually dating" for a year. While she's mentioned him (for publicity), he's never mentioned her. Gee I wonder why. Don't say he's being private and protective now, he can mention he's seeing someone and stop right there. But nothing? Come on now. But we believe what we want to believe. All I believe is, Michael is single and if I ever get the chance to meet him, you bet I'd hook up with him.



I see, so maybe they were dating for a year but with an opened relationship? They would hang out, support each other and they did that PDA in June, but they were hooking up with other people at the same time? Interesting but it makes sense, they didn't seem a serious couple IMO. And they are still pals, they were having fun in Cannes, especially at AMFAR. I'll never forget that night: he basically ignored AV to chat with exes, directors, Marion and a Russian model  



Kendalia said:


> Why do they call him "Hollywood star"?  Don't think that's a good description oh him.



He's not a big star like Leo or Cooper or anything but he's a pretty strong B-List star over there. He's admired by his colleagues, even though the "he's hot" image is still there. Directors also like him and he has important roles in two major franchises: X-Men and Prometheus. He's a Hollywood star IMO. Maybe if AC his a hit he can become much more famous.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I don't know about her but he's definitely open for business lol. If only I were in London to be so lucky


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> I don't know about her but he's definitely open for business lol. If only I were in London to be so lucky


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Just listened to the full Alice Levine interview. There was nothing else in addition to what's already been heard, except for reference to the Steve Jobs jumper. She did say several times how lovely he is and how blue his eyes are [emoji3]
> It was recorded a few weeks ago, probably when he was doing press around the time of the SJ premiere in London as there's a reference to Kate being nearby!



Also about the polo necks  Yeah, it was recorded last month at LFF. It's the same day when they did the press conference. He wore the same jacket.








brownsugarplum said:


> I just walked past him in Notting Hill. He looked at me and I am freaking out lol. I hardly ever see celebrities.



How lucky! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## gingerglory

Ridley Scott at AFI, mentioned about Prometheus2. Looks like it's no longer called Alien: Paradise Lost. Now it's Alien: Covenant. He still said it will start shooting on Feb. Interesting...



> &#8220;I was going to be doing what will be called &#8216;Alien: Covenant,&#8217; which starts shooting next February



http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...st-will-be-now-called-alien-covenant-20151113


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs box office this weekend (estimates). It should gross a bit less than 394K though, like it happened last weekends.

23	15	Steve Jobs	Uni.	$394,000	-50.6%	326	-95	$1,209	$17,374,733

http://www.boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart

Does anybody know how many theaters are screening Jobs in UK?



> In other news, Steve Jobs opened overseas in the UK with a $3 million weekend giving the film a $20.38m worldwide cume for Universal/Comcast Corp.



http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...anuts-snags-24m-spotlight-shines-in-expansion

EDIT: 363 theaters.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Ridley Scott at AFI, mentioned about Prometheus2. Looks like it's no longer called Alien: Paradise Lost. Now it's Alien: Covenant. He still said it will start shooting on Feb. Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...st-will-be-now-called-alien-covenant-20151113




Well if it starts shooting in February Michael's not in it which would please me, lol [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael, Justin and Marion at a BAFTA Macbeth screening and Q & A in London today

https://twitter.com/beatlesfass08/status/666010093994049536




And

https://instagram.com/p/-Hwkn7EXva/


----------



## mollie12

I normally think people here read far, far too much into photographic facial expressions/demeanor as an overall indication of a celebrity's general well-being or emotional state, but here and in the Getty Images coverage of this event, Marion looks really subdued, like her mind if elsewhere.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I normally think people here read far, far too much into photographic facial expressions/demeanor as an overall indication of a celebrity's general well-being or emotional state, but here and in the Getty Images coverage of this event, Marion looks really subdued, like her mind if elsewhere.




Perhaps preoccupied? It's likely the tragedy in Paris is on her mind, hope none of her loved ones were caught up in it. There are some great pics of Michael on Getty, he looks in good form!


----------



## gingerglory

I really want to know what he was talking about when he touched his face like that and laugh like that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I really want to know what he was talking about when he touched his face like that and laugh like that.




Thanks for posting all the pics - some lovely ones here - Michael's looking great! [emoji2]


----------



## twiddlebird

gingerglory said:


> ...
> 
> I really want to know what he was talking about when he touched his face like that and laugh like that.



Thank you for posting! 

I wonder if there will be video uploaded soon.

Ooh, they make such a lovely couple. I can't take my eyes off the two of them when they are together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

And a pic from Instagram too

https://instagram.com/p/-H1bkYxGf7/


----------



## gingerglory

Did he finally, finally upgrade his phone to iphone 6 plus? LOL


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Ridley Scott at AFI, mentioned about Prometheus2. Looks like it's no longer called Alien: Paradise Lost. Now it's Alien: Covenant. He still said it will start shooting on Feb. Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...st-will-be-now-called-alien-covenant-20151113


 Interesting..



mollie12 said:


> I normally think people here read far, far too much into photographic facial expressions/demeanor as an overall indication of a celebrity's general well-being or emotional state, but here and in the Getty Images coverage of this event, Marion looks really subdued, like her mind if elsewhere.


Yes,but maybe she's just tired.

Camilla Long's review:
http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/culture/film_and_tv/article1631592.ece

Bradshaw's review:
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...r-danny-boyle-michael-fassbender-aaron-sorkin


> Fassbender gives an entirely fluent and commanding performance, although oddly it was poor old Ashton Kutcher in the unloved 2013 biopic Jobs who resembled the great man more, with a more saturnine and quizzical face. Fassbenders performance is harder, fiercer and blanker, understandably as a result of showing him at three of the most unrelaxed times of his life.
> 
> This Steve Jobs is a bully and a blowhard who runs on the rocket fuel of pure male self-pity. He is obsessed with betrayal, that is, other peoples betrayal of him  like the colleague who talked about his private life to Time magazine, and Sculley, who he feels ousted him from Apple in the 1980s. But he has a tough time understanding that he has betrayed his daughter by not acknowledging her, and has betrayed his old buddy Steve Wozniak by refusing to acknowledge the work done by Wozniaks team on the earlier product, the now uncool and obsolete Apple II. With icy ruthlessness, he is concerned only with the future, and maybe the film is even hinting at the import of Wozniaks nickname Woz  a hint of was. Jobs is concerned only with what will be.
> 
> The final scenes are, arguably, contrived and emollient. Yet we are still left with a drama that is genuinely concerned with thinking and ideas relevant to the way we live now.



Kermode's review:
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...w-aaron-sorkin-danny-boyle-michael-fassbender


> Efficiently signalling the changes between the narratives shifting time periods, director of photography Alwin H Küchler (with whom Boyle worked closely on the underrated Sunshine) moves from the grainy texture of 16mm stock through the rich gloss of 35mm to the too-sharp resolution of digital, the films face evolving with its products. At the centre of this evolution is Michael Fassbender, who achieves the extraordinary feat of making Jobs not only believable but tolerable, breathing life into a character less able to mimic human responses than his misfiring machines. Both Christian Bale and Leonardo DiCaprio were once earmarked for this role, but its hard to imagine either of them matching Fassbenders capacity to engage and repel simultaneously. We are at once appalled by Jobs denial of his daughter, yet somehow swayed by Sorkins sympathetic suggestion that his own adoption was the traumatic key to both his success and failure.
> 
> How true any of this is remains a moot point. Although the credits acknowledge Walter Isaacsons densely researched book, several of Jobss associates have insisted that the film does not represent the man they knew. No matter. Like the Mark Zuckerberg of The Social Network, this Steve is very much the creation of his writer; if we find truth in the drama (as I do), then that truth belongs to Sorkin.



Kermode's favorite performances:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/markkermode/entries/b3276097-5f67-4b5a-b02e-
9cadd267e22e


@lesliealee: Hey America, I saw @SteveJobsFilm even tho Michael Fassbender looks nothing like him and @DisneyPixar was left out. Guess what? I loved it

@mrmarkmillar: I can't believe I live in a world where the Ashton Kutcher/ Steve Jobs movie made more money than the Fassbender, Boyle & Sorkin one.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Thank you for posting!
> 
> I wonder if there will be video uploaded soon.
> 
> Ooh, they make such a lovely couple. I can't take my eyes off the two of them when they are together.



They look great just like he did with Cruz in Counselor. A lovely cinematic couple but nothing more IMO  

But Marion looks weird...maybe she's still sad after those attacks in Paris? Sorry, not maybe but probably sad because of them. I don't know, she didn't seem comfortable over there.


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> They look great just like he did with Cruz in Counselor. *A lovely cinematic couple but nothing more* IMO
> 
> But Marion looks weird...maybe she's still sad after those attacks in Paris? Sorry, not maybe but probably sad because of them. I don't know, she didn't seem comfortable over there.



Instead of a winky face, I'll have to say "A lovely cinematic couple but nothing more" with a sad face:


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> I normally think people here read far, far too much into photographic facial expressions/demeanor as an overall indication of a celebrity's general well-being or emotional state, but here and in the Getty Images coverage of this event, Marion looks really subdued, like her mind if elsewhere.



Isn't that understandable? She's French and Parisian. Guillaume was probably in Paris at the time so I'm sure she was worried. Leave alone her parents and friends.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Instead of a winky face, I'll have to say "A lovely cinematic couple but nothing more" with a sad face:



Nah, as much as I love Michael as an actor, he's the last person I wanna see Marion with in real life. He would be a sequel to her already crap boyfriend, who was spotted in France a month ago asking a waiter to put women on the table next to his in a restaurant. Ew!

But in movies, hell yeah, they are a wonderful couple!  In terms of chemistry, Marion, Cruz, Nicole and those two actresses in Fish Tank were his best co-stars IMO.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael is looking great in those pics. So sexy. As for Marion she looked great as always but if she seemed preoccupied its cuz her mind is on Paris no doubt. People got killed in her country so it must be sad for her


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael is looking great in those pics. So sexy. As for Marion she looked great as always but if she seemed preoccupied its cuz her mind is on Paris no doubt. People got killed in her country so it must be sad for her



Yeah, she already posted twice on her Instagram about it and she seems to be the kind of person who's easily affected by tragedies like that, as if she can't pretend to hide her sadness or something. One of the things I admire about her is how transparent she is. I hope things get better in Paris and other places where many people are dying because of terrorism.

Michael looks OK, nothing incredible. It's been a while since I saw him looking reeeeally great. Maybe AMFAR in May and before that at Frank's premiere in US


----------



## bhb2014

He's more ginger than ever


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> He's more ginger than ever


 He looks great, handsome, sexy. I wanna love up on him


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> I really want to know what he was talking about when he touched his face like that and laugh like that.



Wow.  Great pics!!  Thanks!!


----------



## bhb2014

Correction about Jobs weekend overseas:



> The movie about the Apple founder froze domestically, but found itself in the UK this weekend with $1.4M at 401 dates. Combined with 13 more markets, it grossed a total $3M internationally. Germany, where Spectre leads followed by some holdovers, the Michael Fassbender-starrer landed 7th with $650K at 268 dates. Following the terrorist attacks on Paris this past Friday, Universal cancelled a screening of Steve Jobs and Q&A with Danny Boyle that was set for Monday in the French capital. International dates roll out over the next few months. Next weekend, Steve Jobs opens in Egypt and Slovenia.



http://deadline.com/2015/11/spectre...s-international-box-office-results-1201624317


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Ridley Scott at AFI, mentioned about Prometheus2. Looks like it's no longer called Alien: Paradise Lost. Now it's Alien: Covenant. He still said it will start shooting on Feb. Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...st-will-be-now-called-alien-covenant-20151113



Hmmm, very interesting. I really wonder what his schedule for early next year is shaping up to be. And I wonder if Rebecca Ferguson is still in talks to join Prometheus2 as well.


----------



## gingerglory

Oscar&#8217;s Weird Science Remains a Head-Scratcher http://variety.com/2015/film/awards/oscars-weird-science-1201636871/



> 4. Misperception. Many Oscar pundits are speculating whether the box office for &#8220;Black Mass&#8221; and &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; will be a factor in their awards futures. Maybe. But here&#8217;s some perspective: Best picture winner &#8220;The Artist&#8221; had $9 million in box office when Oscar nominations were announced &#8212; and both &#8220;Mass&#8221; and &#8220;Jobs&#8221; have already passed that mark. The worldwide total of top prize recipient &#8220;Hurt Locker,&#8221; after the final ceremony, was only $49 million. So there&#8217;s no consistent connection between boxoffice and awards. In terms of tastes, some Oscar handicappers have worried that no film so far has across-the-board love. But actually, that&#8217;s true of most nominees and even winners. Some films have been described as tough to watch, including &#8220;Beasts of No Nation,&#8221; &#8220;Room&#8221; and &#8220;Son of Saul.&#8221; But the people who like those movies REALLY like those movies, and that&#8217;s what&#8217;s important. In Oscars, passion will always outweigh mass acceptance.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Hmmm, very interesting. I really wonder what his schedule for early next year is shaping up to be. And I wonder if Rebecca Ferguson is still in talks to join Prometheus2 as well.




All I can add is The Snowman is actively casting to start in January in Oslo...


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> All I can add is The Snowman is actively casting to start in January in Oslo...



Well, that's good, because I really want that one to happen. But I really want him to be in Prometheus2 too (I'm one of the few who actually loved Prometheus - and this was before I was a Fassy fan). Based on what Ridley has said about it so far, it seems like Michael's role is a must for the movie...so I guess they'll be working out the scheduling. He'll just be very busy!


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Well, that's good, because I really want that one to happen. But I really want him to be in Prometheus2 too (I'm one of the few who actually loved Prometheus - and this was before I was a Fassy fan). Based on what Ridley has said about it so far, it seems like Michael's role is a must for the movie...so I guess they'll be working out the scheduling. He'll just be very busy!




I'm eager for the Snowman too, but don't share your love of Prometheus! I read somewhere (reliable I think) that Prometheus 2 is scheduled to film in Australia in the second half of 2016...


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Well, that's good, because I really want that one to happen. But I really want him to be in Prometheus2 too (I'm one of the few who actually loved Prometheus - and this was before I was a Fassy fan). Based on what Ridley has said about it so far, it seems like Michael's role is a must for the movie...so I guess they'll be working out the scheduling. He'll just be very busy!



I enjoyed Prometheus and I LOVE his character David and his performance. He's definitely in Prometheus2. If he's still doing the Snowman (I really want him to do it), then they have to work out his schedule. I assume that since Prometheus2 will take more time to shoot and he's not the lead (or the only lead), they can shoot his part later after he finished the Snowman.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm eager for the Snowman too, but don't share your love of Prometheus! I read somewhere (reliable I think) *that Prometheus 2 is scheduled to film in Australia in the second half of 2016..*.



Yeah, I read it that as well. It's just Ridley's talking kind of confusing, especially now he's changing the title again. I'm not taking his current talking too seriously. I suspect they are still work things out, title, scheduling, casting, etc.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I read it that as well. It's just Ridley's talking kind of confusing, especially now he's changing the title again. I'm not taking his current talking too seriously. I suspect they are still work things out, title, scheduling, casting, etc.




He can't seem to make up his mind about anything! He is not far off 80 though.... For a film of that size you'd think he would have made more progress in pre production by now if they were starting filming in February!


----------



## gingerglory

Srsly, look at him. How cute he is! I need the vid of this Q&A!


----------



## FassbenderLover

These pictures!!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> He can't seem to make up his mind about anything! He is not far off 80 though.... For a film of that size you'd think he would have made more progress in pre production by now if they were starting filming in February!



I'm sure his age is a factor in the speed at which this project seems to be moving forward. I read another source today that cited the February start date, so who knows what's going on there. 

Not sure how reliable this site is, but here's a little tidbit about David:



> One of the two monsters will be new, though, both will have similarities to the classic Xenomorph. *The new monster will be created from a new event and "its hinted that David (Michael Fassbender) plays a part in its creation."*


http://comicbook.com/2015/11/16/prometheus-sequel-rumored-to-have-2-monsters/




gingerglory said:


> Srsly, look at him. How cute he is! I need the vid of this Q&A!



Yes, video is an absolute necessity. I'm frequently amazed at how adorable the guy is considering how he's also sex on legs at the same time


----------



## bhb2014

Bad results for domestic box office. Only a 1K PTA but at least it has made more money than Jobs (2013) now! 



> Now playing on just 326 screens (after being dumped from thousands due to poor earnings), the semi-biopic earned only $394,000 this past weekend.
> 
> To put that in perspective, its only a little over 1/100 of what Spectre made during the same period, less than Steve Jobs earned when it was playing on just four screens in Los Angeles and New York earlier this year, and slightly less than Apple brings in in revenue in one-and-half minutes. Yikes!



http://www.cultofmac.com/397710/apple-made-more-in-1-5-minutes-than-steve-jobs-did-this-weekend

In UK it did poor so I don't think overseas will help it.


----------



## bhb2014

Awesome news, especially to who lives in UK 



> The British Independent Film Awards announced today it will be offering film fans across the country the opportunity to see a selection of films that will be contending for awards at this years Moët BIFAs on 6 December, through a unique screenings programme.
> 
> With the backing of major cinema chains, BIFA will introduce this years most outstanding British independent films to mainstream audiences who may have missed the chance to see them when they were on general release. The special programme will also offer audiences the opportunity to see exclusive previews of some of the nominated films yet to hit cinemas.
> 
> 20 cinemas in 17 towns will be participating in this landmark series of public screenings from 23 November to 3 December. Vue cinemas will be showing four of the films nominated for best British independent film  45 Years; Amy; The Lobster and Macbeth. Showcase and Curzon cinemas will also be hosting previews and films that havent previously played at their cinemas.
> 
> www.bifa.film will also be directing film fans to the nominated films that are currently available on VOD, DVD and in cinemas so that as many as possible of the films shortlisted for this years awards are available to the general public.
> 
> BIFA chairman Laurence Green said: BIFA is delighted to be making it possible for the public to see these films before the winners are announced, bringing them to cinemas right across the UK and so giving audiences the chance to discover the very best of British film for themselves. The BFI has long been a supporter of BIFA and we are grateful for their backing in bringing this ambitious programme to fruition.
> 
> Ben Luxford, the BFIs Head of UK Audiences said: Audiences love British films and being able to support the film industry and BIFA in creating opportunities for more people to enjoy the best of independent British filmmaking is vital to ensuring to the UK has a vibrant film culture. We look forward to film fans being able to discover and enjoy the best of British cinema through this new programme.
> 
> Distributors Lionsgate, Universal, Altitude, Curzon, Picturehouse, and StudioCanal are all participating and cinema chains Vue, Curzon, and Showcase are supporting the programme. Further support comes from the BFI, Motion Picture Solutions, Pearl and Dean and Powster.



http://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/...ial&utm_source=twitterbfi&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## bhb2014

Prometheus sequel now called Alien: Covenant. Shooting expected to start in February. Maybe Snowman will be a one month shooting? Or Michael will just start filming it in the Fall?



> I was going to be doing what will be called Alien: Covenant, which starts shooting next February, and we were struggling then with the screenplay there and then there was a phone call, somebody saying, Listen, weve got this thing which is completely written called Martian, and I said, Huh. And I sped read it in an hour and by mid-afternoon, I talked to Fox and said, I need to talk to Drew [Goddard]



http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...st-will-be-now-called-alien-covenant-20151113


----------



## arbel

This  Q&A seemed to be a lot of fun. Great pics.
I just read on twitter, that Kate , while promoting another movie,just said to an irish journalist  that Michael arranged her a week-end in Kerry, his county in Ireland . I found that cute.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

arbel said:


> This  Q&A seemed to be a lot of fun. Great pics.
> I just read on twitter, that Kate , while promoting another movie,just said to an irish journalist  that Michael arranged her a week-end in Kerry, his county in Ireland . I found that cute.



Very cute  http://www.rte.ie/ten/news/2015/1116/742233-kate-winslet-had-great-weekend-in-kerry/


> "Just recently my husband and I - courtesy of the lovely Michael Fassbender - we did actually enjoy a weekend in Co Kerry," she replied.
> 
> "We had a great time, we drank a lot of Guinness, ate a lot of bread that had treacle in it - some kind of amazing bread."


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Oscars Weird Science Remains a Head-Scratcher http://variety.com/2015/film/awards/oscars-weird-science-1201636871/



Great analysis.  The average American film goer usually has never seen most of the nominated films in any given year.  That's why despite all of Michael's critical success, we have to bring up Magneto so our friends know who he is.

More great pics Ginger, thanks!  I thought he looked bored in that very first pic posted and thought he must be tired of doing these Q & A's.  But in all the rest that followed he looks happy and animated.


----------



## bhb2014

arbel said:


> This  Q&A seemed to be a lot of fun. Great pics.
> I just read on twitter, that Kate , while promoting another movie,just said to an irish journalist  that Michael arranged her a week-end in Kerry, his county in Ireland . I found that cute.



Soon they'll spend Christmas together and send each other gifts and make sure the press talks about it


----------



## bhb2014

This list is just stupid but Paula should pay attention to it. Michael's description as the 44th most valuable Hollywood star:



> He's one of Hollywood's most wanted, but America still hasn't learned his name.



http://www.vulture.com/2015/11/vultures-most-valuable-stars-of-2015.html?mid=twitter_vulture#

OMG, their description of Kate was amazing. Crap article but very funny to read at least.



> She was so good in Steve Jobs, maybe she should have played Steve Jobs.


----------



## bhb2014

Jobs did poorly in Germany too. Overseas box office won't do anything for the film apparently.



> Danny Boyle's Steve Jobs biopic and Woody Allen's latest, Irrational Man, were among the few new titles to try and take on Spectre, and they paid the price. Steve Jobs grossed just $507,000 (470,000) on 55,000 admissions while Irrational Man earned $322,000 (300,000) on 36,000 tickets sold.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/german-box-office-spectre-top-840488


----------



## mchris55

arbel said:


> This  Q&A seemed to be a lot of fun. Great pics.
> I just read on twitter, that Kate , while promoting another movie,just said to an irish journalist  that Michael arranged her a week-end in Kerry, his county in Ireland . I found that cute.



That's so sweet!!


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Soon they'll spend Christmas together and send each other gifts and make sure the press talks about it



You are such a cynic, lol!!


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> You are such a cynic, lol!!





But I do think it's cute they got on well. Kate can be exaggerated but she's one of the few favorite British actresses I like.


----------



## LadyOscar

bhb2014 said:


> This list is just stupid but Paula should pay attention to it. Michael's description as the 44th most valuable Hollywood star.



He should be higher on the list and some people way down. And what about only 375 Twitter mentions? I tweet about him wayyyyyyy more daily  &#128514;


----------



## LadyOscar

Love these pics! He looks great and in great spirit. Thanks


----------



## gingerglory

arbel said:


> This  Q&A seemed to be a lot of fun. Great pics.
> I just read on twitter, that Kate , while promoting another movie,just said to an irish journalist  that Michael arranged her a week-end in Kerry, his county in Ireland . I found that cute.





ScorpionDoom said:


> Very cute  http://www.rte.ie/ten/news/2015/1116/742233-kate-winslet-had-great-weekend-in-kerry/



That's very sweet of him. 

Back to Prometheus2 update, it seems official now, the new name Alien: Covenant.

Here is the synopsis from Prometheus Facebook page. They also announced the title card.



> Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created in ALIEN with ALIEN: COVENANT, the second chapter in a prequel trilogy that began with PROMETHEUS -- and connects directly to Scott&#8217;s 1979 seminal work of science fiction. Bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy, the crew of the colony ship Covenant discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world -- whose sole inhabitant is the "synthetic" David (Michael Fassbender), survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition. #Alien



So, looks like Scott's taking over his Alien franchise entirely now, the new one would be directly linked to Alien. It looks like it's both Prometheus2 and Alien2. And notice in the synopsis, Dr. Shaw is nowhere to be found. There is only David. Very interesting development indeed.

https://www.facebook.com/Prometheus...1092022321197/889491724481219/?type=3&fref=nf

And schedule and new release date



> Production begins in February and "Alien: Covenant" arrives on October 6, 2017, shifting from what originally was a May 2017 release.



http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...d-synopsis-and-release-date-revealed-20151116


----------



## bhb2014

LadyOscar said:


> He should be higher on the list and some people way down. And what about only 375 Twitter mentions? I tweet about him wayyyyyyy more daily  &#55357;&#56834;



I think this list is just stupid  Metrics are dumb and don't reflect reality. But Michael is indeed a Hollywood star, the only thing he misses in becoming more well-known. People don't know his name, only his face or as Magneto, probably because he hasn't been the leading role of a major box office hit in his career yet. He's only popular among people who work in business, not the general audience. AC might change that since Jobs only made his image as "draw" worse.

And besides AC, he'll have Snowman and Alien so he has everything to become an A-list star in a couple years. As J-Law would say, "he has everything planned for him".


----------



## bhb2014

Covenant to be shot in February 2016, release dated to October 2017. So Snowman will start shooting later in 2016 and we might see Michael with blonde David's hair at the Oscars if he's nominated 

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...d-synopsis-and-release-date-revealed-20151116



> Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created in ALIEN with ALIEN: COVENANT, the second chapter in a prequel trilogy that began with PROMETHEUS  and connects directly to Scotts 1979 seminal work of science fiction. Bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy, the crew of the colony ship Covenant discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world  whose sole inhabitant is the "synthetic" David (Michael Fassbender), survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> That's very sweet of him.
> 
> Back to Prometheus2 update, it seems official now, the new name Alien: Covenant.
> 
> Here is the synopsis from Prometheus Facebook page. They also announced the title card.
> 
> 
> 
> So, looks like Scott's taking over his Alien franchise entirely now, the new one would be directly linked to Alien. It looks like it's both Prometheus2 and Alien2. And notice in the synopsis, Dr. Shaw is nowhere to be found. There is only David. Very interesting development indeed.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Prometheus...1092022321197/889491724481219/?type=3&fref=nf
> 
> And schedule and new release date
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...d-synopsis-and-release-date-revealed-20151116




Well Michael can't be in two places at the same time, something will have to shift.... I got the impression he'd signed up for the Snowman and pre production on that seems more advanced than Prometheus.


----------



## bhb2014

New X-Men to be shot in Montréal, again  Filming to start in 2017, probably a few months before Alien's release.

http://www.journaldemontreal.com/2015/11/15/un-troisieme-x-men-sera-tourne-a-montreal


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Well Michael can't be in two places at the same time, something will have to shift.... I got the impression he'd signed up for the Snowman and pre production on that seems more advanced than Prometheus.



Yeah, I also get the impression that the Snowman is moving pretty fast. If he's indeed in the Snowman, then they have to work something out on his schedule. Covenant is much more bigger size and has more cast than the Snowman, takes more time to prepare and it's another ensemble piece, I think, so it's totally possible for Michael to film it after he's done with the Snowman. Besides, is Rebecca Ferguson (will her role smaller or bigger than Rapace?) also in talk to star in this one? She's doing the Snowman as well. They have to work something out.  soon!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I also get the impression that the Snowman is moving pretty fast. If he's indeed in the Snowman, then they have to work something out on his schedule. Covenant is much more bigger size and has more cast than the Snowman, takes more time to prepare and it's another ensemble piece, I think, so it's totally possible for Michael to film it after he's done with the Snowman. Besides, is Rebecca Ferguson (will her role smaller or bigger than Rapace?) also in talk to star in this one? She's doing the Snowman as well. They have to work something out.  soon!




Yes indeed, Michael was dining in Scott's a couple of weekends ago - wonder if Ridley was there too? Of the two films Prometheus is one he's contracted to do (wonder if he regrets that now?) and The Snowman the one he wants to do, although he may well be contracted to that now too! And what about the rest of the cast? The first Prometheus had a large ensemble cast - there must be a lot of roles to fill and not much time to get them together, especially if Noomi has been dropped....


----------



## bhb2014

The logo for Covenant


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I also get the impression that the Snowman is moving pretty fast. If he's indeed in the Snowman, then they have to work something out on his schedule. Covenant is much more bigger size and has more cast than the Snowman, takes more time to prepare and it's another ensemble piece, I think, so it's totally possible for Michael to film it after he's done with the Snowman. Besides, is Rebecca Ferguson (will her role smaller or bigger than Rapace?) also in talk to star in this one? She's doing the Snowman as well. They have to work something out.  soon!



This is what I'm hoping is going to happen. He films The Snowman first and then joins the Prometheus shoot afterwards - in March let's say - to film his parts. It could work. I really, really don't want him to have to drop The Snowman for this. And yeah, I'm interested to see if those rumors of Rebecca Ferguson also having a part in Prometheus are true. I'm bummed that Noomi's role appears to have been dropped or greatly cut down. I would've liked to see her and Michael reunited on screen.


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> This is what I'm hoping is going to happen. He films The Snowman first and then joins the Prometheus shoot afterwards - in March let's say - to film his parts. It could work.* I really, really don't want him to have to drop The Snowman for this. *And yeah, I'm interested to see if those rumors of Rebecca Ferguson also having a part in Prometheus are true. *I'm bummed that Noomi's role appears to have been dropped or greatly cut down. I would've liked to see her and Michael reunited on screen.*



Me too. I think the character Harry Hole is intriguing and he's never played a detective before. It would be interesting, fun, and fresh to see how he plays this type of characters. The description of that character's appearance also fits him. He could totally pull it off. As for Noomi, I also like their interaction on screen in Prometheus, but from the synopsis, I suspect her part would not be as big as in Prometheus if she's not been out entirely (her IMDB page still has her in Covenant). Maybe she can appear in flashback or something. If her part does get cut down, it could be Ferguson gets to be the new female lead.


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> Very cute  http://www.rte.ie/ten/news/2015/1116/742233-kate-winslet-had-great-weekend-in-kerry/


Very nice.


gingerglory said:


> That's very sweet of him.
> 
> Back to Prometheus2 update, it seems official now, the new name Alien: Covenant.
> 
> Here is the synopsis from Prometheus Facebook page. They also announced the title card.
> 
> 
> 
> So, looks like Scott's taking over his Alien franchise entirely now, the new one would be directly linked to Alien. It looks like it's both Prometheus2 and Alien2. And notice in the synopsis, Dr. Shaw is nowhere to be found. There is only David. Very interesting development indeed.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Prometheus...1092022321197/889491724481219/?type=3&fref=nf
> 
> And schedule and new release date
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...d-synopsis-and-release-date-revealed-20151116


Very interesting development.


ScorpionDoom said:


> This is what I'm hoping is going to happen. He films The Snowman first and then joins the Prometheus shoot afterwards - in March let's say - to film his parts. It could work.*I really, really don't want him to have to drop The Snowman for this. *And yeah, I'm interested to see if those rumors of Rebecca Ferguson also having a part in Prometheus are true. I'm bummed that Noomi's role appears to have been dropped or greatly cut down. I would've liked to see her and Michael reunited on screen.


I agree. I really hope he films The Snowman first.

UK box office: http://www.screendaily.com/news/spectre-scores-uk-box-office-hat-trick/5096899.article?blocktitle=UK-BOX-OFFICE-NEWS&contentID=40105


> Rounding off this week&#8217;s top five was Universal&#8217;s Steve Jobs with a solid, if unspectacular, debut of $1.36m (£896,150) from its 413 sites.
> 
> Comparatively, that&#8217;s much stronger than its first weekend of wide release in the US of $1.5m (going by accepted 10% rule), but it pales in comparison to Aaron Sorkin&#8217;s last dip into technology, The Social Network, which landed with $3.8m (£2.49m) from 394 sites.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> This is what I'm hoping is going to happen. He films The Snowman first and then joins the Prometheus shoot afterwards - in March let's say - to film his parts. It could work. I really, really don't want him to have to drop The Snowman for this. And yeah, I'm interested to see if those rumors of Rebecca Ferguson also having a part in Prometheus are true. I'm bummed that Noomi's role appears to have been dropped or greatly cut down. I would've liked to see her and Michael reunited on screen.




The Snowman is scheduled to start filming in Oslo in the first half of January and the casting company Michael has direct links with is casting now with his name attached. Even a small film like TAU was a 2 month shoot, and Snowman looks bigger than that. Also allowing for time out (probably!) for Oscars, well a long weekend! Which would take him up to mid March. He'll be expected to take part in some longed out XMen promotion tour in May prior to that opening too. Technically, he could fit in a few weeks between mid March and early May, but would have no preparation time and zero break between projects. And there's still the possibility that TLBO may feature in a festival in the first part of 2016....


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> The Snowman is scheduled to start filming in Oslo in the first half of January and the casting company Michael has direct links with is casting now with his name attached. Even a small film like TAU was a 2 month shoot, and Snowman looks bigger than that. Also allowing for time out (probably!) for Oscars, well a long weekend! Which would take him up to mid March. He'll be expected to take part in some longed out XMen promotion tour in May prior to that opening too. Technically, he could fit in a few weeks between mid March and early May, but would have no preparation time and zero break between projects. And there's still the possibility that TLBO may feature in a festival in the first part of 2016....



Hmmm, interesting. We'll just have to see how he makes it all work. And here I was wondering if he'd add another project for the latter half of 2016, but I don't think that's likely if that's how the first half of the year is looking  It's good being a fan of an actor who makes a lot of films. That's what it's all about, after all.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> UK box office: http://www.screendaily.com/news/spectre-scores-uk-box-office-hat-trick/5096899.article?blocktitle=UK-BOX-OFFICE-NEWS&contentID=40105





> Rounding off this weeks top five was *Universals Steve Jobs with a solid, if unspectacular, debut* of $1.36m (£896,150) from its 413 sites.
> 
> Comparatively, thats much stronger than its first weekend of wide release in the US of $1.5m (going by accepted 10% rule), but it pales in comparison to Aaron Sorkins last dip into technology, The Social Network, which landed with $3.8m (£2.49m) from 394 sites.



Ok, so it wasn't fantastic, but I'll take "solid" at this point.  I'm just going to focus on the positives that this project brought for Michael and put the rest out of my mind. All I know is that I want to see it asap, and January is too far away.


----------



## miss clare

He might be #44 in the overall Vulture rankings, but based on the Critic's Score, he's #3.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> The Snowman is scheduled to start filming in Oslo in the first half of January and the casting company Michael has direct links with is casting now with his name attached.* Even a small film like TAU was a 2 month shoot, and Snowman looks bigger than that.* Also allowing for time out (probably!) for Oscars, well a long weekend! Which would take him up to mid March. He'll be expected to take part in some longed out XMen promotion tour in May prior to that opening too. Technically, he could fit in a few weeks between mid March and early May, but would have no preparation time and zero break between projects. And there's still the possibility that TLBO may feature in a festival in the first part of 2016....



Good layout, that's already some crazy schedule there.  It would make much more sense that Covenant starts the later half the year.



miss clare said:


> He might be #44 in the overall Vulture rankings, but based on the Critic's Score, he's #3.



Actually, if only based on the Critics' Score, he's #1.  I think you may forget to get rid of the twitter mentions. I also played it around a little, he's #5 when only based on the Critics' Score and Studio Value. Not bad. I'm pretty sure he 's still one of most sought after actors. 

He gets on the Vulture list every year since they started that list. And the most interesting thing is he's been very consistent on the aspect of invisibility. Vulture called him "a stealth star" for four years and he hasn't been changed ever since. This guy clearly just wants to be an actor and not a star, IMO.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Good layout, that's already some crazy schedule there.  It would make much more sense that Covenant starts the later half the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if only based on the Critics' Score, he's #1.  I think you may forget to get rid of the twitter mentions. I also played it around a little, he's #5 when only based on the Critics' Score and Studio Value. Not bad. I'm pretty sure he 's still one of most sought after actors.
> 
> He gets on the Vulture list every year since they started that list. And the most interesting thing is he's been very consistent on the aspect of invisibility. Vulture called him "a stealth star" for four years and he hasn't been changed ever since. This guy clearly just wants to be an actor and not a star, IMO.




Haha, "stealth star", that's exactly Michael! Yes, he is only interested in being an actor; he's made it very clear, both in words and action, that he has zero desire to be a Hollywood "star" or live a celebrity lifestyle. I'm always surprised when I read stuff saying things like he'll have another chance with X or Y film to attain A list status to be a Hollywood star, like that's what he's aspiring to! It seems to me they project their own ambitions on him without realising he doesn't want it.The opposite is true, you can guarantee he will keep well away from anything that increases his public visibility or smacks of celebrity. He will continue to live a private low key life away from work and keep Hollyweird at as far a distance as he can - he intends to remain a Stealth Star [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

miss clare said:


> He might be #44 in the overall Vulture rankings, but based on the Critic's Score, he's #3.



Critics love Michael, the audience that don't know who he is. But I don't think he's number 3 by any means. There are many other actors critics love and who are in front of him. This Vulture's list is crap, it's actually a joke about Hollywood. Their comments about stars are hilarious, includin Michael's. And Kate


----------



## bhb2014

Someone watched TLBO apparently. Waiting for some fans to ask her about it, especially if ice couple chemistry was good 



> The Light Between Oceans was a good film! Very heartbreaking. Can't wait for everyone to see it!



https://twitter.com/chocobear_/status/666493576851750912

But you know, one tweet and we all know that screenings don't say much about a film...if it did Jobs, Concussion, Danish Girl, Big Short, Black Mass would all be with extremely high ratings. And they are with 6/7/7,5 scores. So...better wait for actual reviews when it comes out after two years since it wrapped.


----------



## baewatch

In my local shop today! 
http://postimg.org/image/41u11e5jb/


----------



## bhb2014

baewatch said:


> In my local shop today!
> http://postimg.org/image/41u11e5jb/



Thank you! Is that an old pic or is it new? His teeth are too white to be real  But great cover, his smile is very beautiful!

Found this on Twitter:



> "Met Michael #Fassbender & Marion #Cotillard filming #AssassinsCreedMovie. They were super nice,chatted for 10 min."



https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/666624073267564544


----------



## bhb2014

Promoting Macbeth in Cannes.

https://twitter.com/elvynmurphy/status/666576311301877760


----------



## bhb2014

UK box office last weekend. At least it had a better PTA than in US 



> Top 10 films 13-15 November
> 
> 1. Spectre, £7,833,891 from 617 sites. Total: £77,579,879
> 2. The Lady in the Van, £2,256,121 from 523 sites (new)
> 3. Hotel Transylvania 2, £912,896 from 548 sites. Total: £18,559,789
> 4. Prem Ratan Dhan Payo, £911,942 from 140 sites (new)
> 5. Steve Jobs, £903,214 from 413 sites (new)
> 6. Brooklyn, £782,363 from 434 sites. Total: £2,782,461
> 7. Pan, £485,702 from 475 sites. Total: £8,416,089
> 8. The Martian, £295,607 from 274 sites. Total: £23,106,801
> 9. Suffragette, £255,578 from 366 sites. Total: £9,248,554
> 10. Burnt, £174,802 from 317 sites. Total: £944,610


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some feedback from someone who was at a special screening of The Light Between Oceans last night - via Twitter






I've got a very good vibe about this film; sounds like Alicia outshone everyone else, but I'm sure Michael's cool with that, probably proud of her!

https://twitter.com/chocobear_/status/666493576851750912


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Some feedback from someone who was at a special screening of The Light Between Oceans last night - via Twitter
> 
> View attachment 3190679
> View attachment 3190681
> 
> 
> 
> I've got very good vibes about this film; sounds like Alicia outshone everyone else, but I'm sure Michael's cool with that, probably proud of her!
> 
> https://twitter.com/chocobear_/status/666493576851750912



Well, someone else thinks Michael is the standout.   I'm sure they all gave great performance. Right now, it's more like individual preference. Anyway, this movie couldn't come soon enough. Really looking forward Michael's performance in this. His character is so different from his other parts.



> "I just got back, I loved it. I have to think about it some more but it might end up being my favorite Cianfrance movie. He showed up for the screening. Great performances by the 3 main actors but Fassbender was the standout for me.&#8221;


----------



## pearlyqueen

More reaction to TLBO from the special screening, this one saying Michael's is the standout performance! All very positive though, think this film will be a great success both critically and box office. [emoji2]




https://twitter.com/_pheebs09/status/666599693451837440


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Well, someone else thinks Michael is the standout.   I'm sure they all gave great performance. Right now, it's more like individual preference. Anyway, this movie couldn't come soon enough. Really looking forward Michael's performance in this. His character is so different from his other parts.




Think we were posting at the same time!

Yes, can't wait for this film, think it will be a big success, especially with female audiences [emoji2]


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Think we were posting at the same time!



lol, great timing.


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for the news, girls!  I'm looking forward to this one as well, for the same reasons everyone gives, seeing Michael in a totally different role.  In this one he plays the sympathetic character, not a villain or a cold personality.  Actually, they all are sympathetic characters, all with heart wrenching moments.  I imagine I'll have tissues handy for when I watch.


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> *Ok, so it wasn't fantastic, but I'll take "solid" at this point. * I'm just going to focus on the positives that this project brought for Michael and put the rest out of my mind. All I know is that I want to see it asap, and January is too far away.


 http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...y-in-the-van-steve-jobs-spectre-uk-box-office


baewatch said:


> In my local shop today!
> http://postimg.org/image/41u11e5jb/


Thanks!


pearlyqueen said:


> Some feedback from someokne who was at a special screening of The Light Between Oceans last night - via Twitter
> 
> View attachment 3190679
> View attachment 3190681
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a very good vibe about this film; sounds like Alicia outshone everyone else, but I'm sure Michael's cool with that, probably proud of her!
> 
> https://twitter.com/chocobear_/status/666493576851750912





gingerglory said:


> Well, someone else thinks Michael is the standout.   I'm sure they all gave great performance. Right now, it's more like individual preference. Anyway, this movie couldn't come soon enough. Really looking forward Michael's performance in this. His character is so different from his other parts.





Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the news, girls!  *I'm looking forward to this one as well, for the same reasons everyone gives, seeing Michael in a totally different role. In this one he plays the sympathetic character, not a villain or a cold personality.*  Actually, they all are sympathetic characters, all with heart wrenching moments.  I imagine I'll have tissues handy for when I watch.


I agree. This story about moral choices also seems to fit Cianfrance's style.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I imagine I'll have tissues handy for when I watch.



I'm pretty sure I'm gonna need them when it comes to Tom's letter.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the news, girls!  I'm looking forward to this one as well, for the same reasons everyone gives, seeing Michael in a totally different role.  In this one he plays the sympathetic character, not a villain or a cold personality.  Actually, they all are sympathetic characters, all with heart wrenching moments.  I imagine I'll have tissues handy for when I watch.



Same here. It's the fact that Tom is such a different kind of character for Michael that makes me really excited about this one. I didn't cry at any point while reading the book, but I can imagine that I might shed a tear or two watching the movie.

Also, I'm really curious about the accents. When that first trailer comes out I'm going to be all ears &#128066;&#128066;.


----------



## bhb2014

It seems that Williams will post some pics from the set soon 



> #SetLife in London Town #AssassinsCreed stay tuned....



https://www.instagram.com/p/-JaBLGrz3T/?taken-by=bkbmg


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna need them when it comes to Tom's letter.



Yeah, and a few other scenes.  I'll DM you.


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> Same here. It's the fact that Tom is such a different kind of character for Michael that makes me really excited about this one. I didn't cry at any point while reading the book, but I can imagine that I might shed a tear or two watching the movie.
> 
> Also, I'm really curious about the accents. When that first trailer comes out I'm going to be all ears &#128066;&#128066;.



Yeah, it's one thing reading the book it's another to see those emotions portrayed on screen.  There was a point in the book where I very angry cause it looked like it was heading in a direction I did NOT want!  Eh, don't wanna spoil anything for anyone who hasn't read it.  I'll DM you too!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yeah, it's one thing reading the book it's another to see those emotions portrayed on screen.  There was a point in the book where I very angry cause it looked like it was heading in a direction I did NOT want!  Eh, don't wanna spoil anything for anyone who hasn't read it.  I'll DM you too!




I'm betting it's the same part of the book ginger glory and I DM'd about earlier! 

Looks like we're agreed TLBO is an exciting prospect; completely different character type for Michael who audiences will be able to sympathise and empathise with. A film based on a very recent best selling book so the audience is there, and a film that will really appeal to women - so many of Michael's recent films had themes more geared to men. Plus a cast comprised of quality actors in the lead roles and very positive reactions from people who've seen it. TLBO could well be a big success across the board [emoji2]


----------



## bhb2014

Justin talking about Macbeth and Michael in Cannes. He said there's something very human and cinematic about Michael  

http://www.allocine.fr/article/fichearticle_gen_carticle=18648507.html

Molko posted this on Marion's thread and it's cool for the film: Weinstein has added three screenings in London, to the BAFTA. There's also a screening today in LA and another one on December 5th in NY, already full. I hope the cast is able to attend at least a special event for the film before it comes out in US.

http://twcawards.com/rsvp/film/macbeth


----------



## bhb2014

New French interview to Metro. He talked about how weather conditions were extreme in Scotland, although he was used to the rain and wind in Ireland. After calling Kate the best, he said the same about Marion again  And a few interesting words about AC:



> It's top secret. But it must be seen. It's a film that will change your life!



http://www.metronews.fr/culture/mic...rd-c-est-juste-la-meilleure/mokq!SCACD2ZRlaks


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> *I'm betting it's the same part of the book ginger glory and I DM'd about earlier! *
> 
> Looks like we're agreed TLBO is an exciting prospect; completely different character type for Michael who audiences will be able to sympathise and empathise with. A film based on a very recent best selling book so the audience is there, and a film that will really appeal to women - so many of Michael's recent films had themes more geared to men. Plus a cast comprised of quality actors in the lead roles and very positive reactions from people who've seen it. TLBO could well be a big success across the board [emoji2]



Yep!  There was a point I was thinking I'd throw the book down at the end like I did after finishing Gone Girl.  

I think TLBO will be akin to The Notebook for my emotions...only darker and not as schmaltzy.  Cianfrance doesn't seem like a Nicholas Sparks kind of guy.


----------



## gingerglory

GQ France, December 2015/January 2016. Ruggedly handsome and sexy  I think it was shot at Cannes back in May.












http://andsowewalkalone.tumblr.com/


----------



## mchris55

Rough and rugged! I like it very much, thanks for the scan.

Wait, is Macbeth back under the TWC banner and not Radius?


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> GQ France, December 2015/January 2016. Ruggedly handsome and sexy  I think it was shot at Cannes back in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://andsowewalkalone.tumblr.com/



Great cover!  His eyes...  

Thanks!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yep!  There was a point I was thinking I'd throw the book down at the end like I did after finishing Gone Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I think TLBO will be akin to The Notebook for my emotions...only darker and not as schmaltzy.  Cianfrance doesn't seem like a Nicholas Sparks kind of guy.




Haha, I didn't get to the book throwing stage, I kept faith it would go in the direction I wanted, and it did! 

One thing's for sure, there is the whole range of human emotions for Michael to portray in this, and I'm really looking forward to seeing him do it, particularly the joyful happy scenes, when he's first married and interacting with the baby and little girl. [emoji2]


----------



## gingerglory

The Times, Saturday Review. Oct.31. The sweater, the waist&#10084;


----------



## bhb2014

FYC Ad that Molko posted on Marion's thread. Pretty cool, although I miss tech categories.

I think Weinstein is releasing this, not Radius.


----------



## bhb2014

GQ France cover about Jobs, probably because of the film's release in France in January. This pic is from Cannes. His skin isn't looking good though...the other cover from this week is much better 

http://andsowewalkalone.tumblr.com/post/133472821204/michael-fassbender-gq-france-december


----------



## arbel

bhb2014 said:


> New French interview to Metro. He talked about how weather conditions were extreme in Scotland, although he was used to the rain and wind in Ireland. After calling Kate the best, he said the same about Marion again  And a few interesting words about AC:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.metronews.fr/culture/mic...rd-c-est-juste-la-meilleure/mokq!SCACD2ZRlaks


 . 
well i find it cute. I think Marion must be quite happy to share thi distinction with Kate, especially since she worship Kate like a goddess. I remember when she said that giving the oscar to Kate had even been bigger than winning one herself.


----------



## bhb2014

arbel said:


> .
> well i find it cute. I think Marion must be quite happy to share thi distinction with Kate, especially since she worship Kate like a goddess. I remember when she said that giving the oscar to Kate had even been bigger than winning one herself.



Ooh, I find it cute too but I just think it's to sell the film. He said Marion was the best in Cannes and last month or so he said the same about Kate while promoting Jobs. Now he said the same about Marion while promoting Macbeth in France  It's part of it, though I believe he really admires both, they are indeed indredible actresses.

Marion LOVES Kate, she wrote the most beautiful piece about her performance in Labor Day. She started it with "Kate, I love you. The first time I saw you was in Heavenly Creatures. I knew then that I would follow you forever. I felt so deeply connected because thats what you do" 

http://variety.com/gallery/sag-prev...critique-this-years-contenders/#!22/undefined


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> The Times, Saturday Review. Oct.31. The sweater, the waist&#10084;



The man does know how to rock a sweater... Thanks for all the great finds today!!


----------



## LadyOscar

gingerglory said:


> The Times, Saturday Review. Oct.31. The sweater, the waist&#10084;



He looks so good in that sweater &#128525;


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> The Times, Saturday Review. Oct.31. The sweater, the waist&#10084;


 I want his sweaters, his leather jackets, his watches and I want him


----------



## LadyOscar

Test: I've never posted a pic here, this one is kind of old but I saw it today and I think it's worth sharing.
I hope it works &#128513;


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> Test: I've never posted a pic here, this one is kind of old but I saw it today and I think it's worth sharing.
> I hope it works &#128513;


 Omg that body!! I wish it were a naked one. The things I want to do to him  oooooo baby come lemme kiss that sexy body :kiss:


----------



## mollie12

Haven't had a chance to listen to it yet, but Kate Winslet is featured in The Hollywood Reporter's Actress Roundtable.  Here she (apparently) talks about Jobs:  http://www.msn.com/en-gb/video/watc...xperience-actress-oscar-roundtable/vi-BBn99Y2

Any mention of Michael?
And I just realized that MF has worked with 5/8 of the women on that panel!


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Haven't had a chance to listen to it yet, but Kate Winslet is featured in The Hollywood Reporter's Actress Roundtable.  Here she (apparently) talks about Jobs:  http://www.msn.com/en-gb/video/watc...xperience-actress-oscar-roundtable/vi-BBn99Y2
> 
> Any mention of Michael?
> And I just realized that MF has worked with 5/8 of the women on that panel!



No actually, but she did talk about their unique rehearsal. 

I think he has worked with Mulligan, Kate, JLaw, and Rampling. He didn't have any scenes with Blanchett in Malick's film though, did he? That's been said, it's still very impressive how strong his female co-stars are, even from his early years (Angel). For an actor with his caliber, they have to be strong, otherwise, it's very easy to be outshone and blown off screen by him. And at his rate of filming 2-3 movies a year, I'm sure he'll work with the rest of that table very soon.


----------



## bhb2014

LadyOscar said:


> Test: I've never posted a pic here, this one is kind of old but I saw it today and I think it's worth sharing.
> I hope it works &#128513;



You did it pretty fine! I don't like his long hair, it's awful  But his body...man...I totally believe in rumors that he slept with the whole crew of 300. I mean...too much hotness on his late 20s!


----------



## bhb2014

Kate at THR's actresses roundtable with many other amazing actresses, it seemed pretty awesome! I haven't watched it yet though. I wonder who will come to the actors' one. Of course that some big names were missing, such as Rooney Mara, Saoirse Ronan and Jennifer Jason Leigh, so it's possible that some names don't come to the actors'. Michael, Eddie (maybe via satellite like he did recently? ), Damon...they might not come either.


----------



## bhb2014

Bruce Feldman, member of BAFTA and Academy, tweeted this:



> I do not predict Oscars, but will say that I believe, contrary to experts, that Ian McKellen & Michael Caine both will get best actor noms



Can you imagine if that happened?  I wasn't considering McKellen, despite his hard campaign and the success of Mr. Holmes. Too early release date. I still have him on my outsiders list though...

https://twitter.com/BruceRFeldman/status/667137817047203840


----------



## LadyOscar

I don't think you are the only one


----------



## LadyOscar

mollie12 said:


> Haven't had a chance to listen to it yet, but Kate Winslet is featured in The Hollywood Reporter's Actress Roundtable.  Here she (apparently) talks about Jobs:  http://www.msn.com/en-gb/video/watc...xperience-actress-oscar-roundtable/vi-BBn99Y2
> 
> Any mention of Michael?
> And I just realized that MF has worked with 5/8 of the women on that panel!



Thanks for the link, I'll listen asap. So much talent in that panel! Some of them are truly goddesses in the industry. We are going to see them again at the GG and Oscar. 
I'm not familiar with Brie Larson, but she is having positive reviews for the movie The Room. I loved Abrahamson's Frank and I'm very intrigued by this movie.


----------



## bhb2014

LadyOscar said:


> I don't think you are the only one



I'm not the only one who what? Or you are talking to someone else?



LadyOscar said:


> I'm not familiar with Brie Larson, but she is having positive reviews for the movie The Room. I loved Abrahamson's Frank and I'm very intrigued by this movie.



Larson is actually the frontrunner for best actress. Room has won important awards (including TIFF audience award, previously won by Argo and 12YAS), it has glowing reviews and box office is doing well. Not incredible but similar to Whiplash and we all know what happened to that film 

Besides her, the film is a strong contender for BP, adapted screenplay and supporting actor, although Tremblay is leading (they are pushing him as supporting cause he's a kid). Abrahamson is algo on the race for best director and I'm very happy for him. He did an amazing job in Frank, another movie beloved by critics.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Bruce Feldman, member of BAFTA and Academy, tweeted this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine if that happened?  I wasn't considering McKellen, despite his hard campaign and the success of Mr. Holmes. Too early release date. I still have him on my outsiders list though...
> 
> https://twitter.com/BruceRFeldman/status/667137817047203840



It is quite interesting that the older, accomplished actors are really campaigning this year like Fonda, Rampling, McKellen, and Caine.

I wish MF would do the The THR round table. I know he won't this year, maybe someday.


----------



## LadyOscar

bhb2014 said:


> You did it pretty fine! I don't like his long hair, it's awful  But his body...man...I totally believe in rumors that he slept with the whole crew of 300. I mean...too much hotness on his late 20s!



I'm not very fond of his long hair, but still better than the David Bowie blonde hair in Prometheus. I hope they will change it. I want a brown hair David8. 
I heard about him sleeping with everyone on the set of 300 and how he got his nickname Everwet  
I guess some things never change LOL


----------



## LadyOscar

bhb2014 said:


> I'm not the only one who what? Or you are talking to someone else?
> It was a quick reply to FassbenderLover.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> It is quite interesting that the older, accomplished actors are really campaigning this year like Fonda, Rampling, McKellen, and Caine.
> 
> I wish MF would do the The THR round table. I know he won't this year, maybe someday.



Yeah, I'm also surprised to see many older people campaigning hard. Rampling is a lock IMO so is Caine. Fonda I'm still in doubt but supporting actress is weak and if Academy considers Mara and AV leading (hard but anything is possible) she'll be pretty safe. 

Leading actors is weak but that makes it even more interesting because, right now, I only see three locks: Damon, Leo and Caine. We have two spots left and all contenders, except for Michael and Hanks, are campaigning a lot. McKellen would a very nice surprise  If Michael gets in, we would have two Magnetos nominated! But Michael will never campaign hard again...I thought he would at the beginning but he just stopped. He has campaigned more for 12YAS than for Jobs and that film was a huge hit everywhere and had incredible reviews. If Jobs was a box office hit or Michael was campaigning right now, I would say he was pretty safe.



LadyOscar said:


> I'm not very fond of his long hair, but still better than the David Bowie blonde hair in Prometheus. I hope they will change it. I want a brown hair David8.
> I heard about him sleeping with everyone on the set of 300 and how he got his nickname Everwet
> I guess some things never change LOL



Me neither. But I hate all men who have long hair, I just don't like it. I think the only man with long hair that I loved was River Phoenix  But yeah, Michael's 300 look is MUCH better than David Bowie in Prometheus. That was insanely ugly and scary.

Everwet  But that was 10 years ago, I'm sure he's different nowadays, at least more discrete.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah, I'm also surprised to see many older people campaigning hard. Rampling is a lock IMO so is Caine. Fonda I'm still in doubt but supporting actress is weak and if Academy considers Mara and AV leading (hard but anything is possible) she'll be pretty safe.
> 
> Leading actors is weak but that makes it even more interesting because, right now, I only see three locks: Damon, Leo and Caine. We have two spots left and all contenders, except for Michael and Hanks, are campaigning a lot. McKellen would a very nice surprise  If Michael gets in, we would have two Magnetos nominated! But Michael will never campaign hard again...I thought he would at the beginning but he just stopped. He has campaigned more for 12YAS than for Jobs and that film was a huge hit everywhere and had incredible reviews. If Jobs was a box office hit or Michael was campaigning right now, I would say he was pretty safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither. But I hate all men who have long hair, I just don't like it. I think the only man with long hair that I loved was River Phoenix  But yeah, Michael's 300 look is MUCH better than David Bowie in Prometheus. That was insanely ugly and scary.
> 
> Everwet  But that was 10 years ago, I'm sure he's different nowadays, at least more discrete.



He will have some time off before Snowman starts, so he may do more things or at least make himself more visible. This time next year will be very interesting with AC, because he REALLY will have to sell it. This nonsense about "It will change your life" is not going to cut it. I wouldn't be surprised if the release date was changed though, because one of the Star Wars spinoffs is supposed to come out that day also.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> He will have some time off before Snowman starts, so he may do more things or at least make himself more visible. This time next year will be very interesting with AC, because he REALLY will have to sell it. This nonsense about "It will change your life" is not going to cut it. I wouldn't be surprised if the release date was changed though, because one of the Star Wars spinoffs is supposed to come out that day also.



I think he might do what he did for 12YAS: attend awards because he'll easily be nominated to the Globes and Critics Choice. Maybe a few interviews when he's in LA in January. But I think that when he comes to promote Macbeth later this month or early December he might do something. Please!  In early 2014 he was with Madalina but his nod was extremely safe, it's not the same situation. 

Yeah, he's not Tom Cruise and saying the film will change our lives doesn't convince anyone. Even with good reviews AC might flop, they need to sell it well through a lot of promotion (Comic-Con, premieres all over the world, magazines, many interviews and so on). Rogue One is having a December 16th release, five days before AC. And Passengers is coming out on the same day. I'm sure some changes will be made, maybe an early December date, like the 9th or something.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> I think he might do what he did for 12YAS: attend awards because he'll easily be nominated to the Globes and Critics Choice. Maybe a few interviews when he's in LA in January. But I think that when he comes to promote Macbeth later this month or early December he might do something. Please!  In early 2014 he was with Madalina but his nod was extremely safe, it's not the same situation.
> 
> Yeah, he's not Tom Cruise and saying the film will change our lives doesn't convince anyone. Even with good reviews AC might flop, they need to sell it well through a lot of promotion (Comic-Con, premieres all over the world, magazines, many interviews and so on). Rogue One is having a December 16th release, five days before AC. And Passengers is coming out on the same day. I'm sure some changes will be made, maybe an early December date, like the 9th or something.



I'm not sure Macbeth will have a formal premiere. Next week is Thanksgiving and though that is Thursday, time stops as of Tuesday. Many people start their travel plans that day if they can and the people who have to work really aren't into being productive because they are solidifying things for Thanksgiving or Black Friday (upper management is usually gone). So it wouldn't make sense to have a premiere, because it wouldn't get the maximum publicity, most people would be preoccupied. But who knows, this film has been mishandled from the beginning, so nothing should surprise me.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> I'm not sure Macbeth will have a formal premiere. Next week is Thanksgiving and though that is Thursday, time stops as of Tuesday. Many people start their travel plans that day if they can and the people who have to work really aren't into being productive because they are solidifying things for Thanksgiving or Black Friday (upper management is usually gone). So it wouldn't make sense to have a premiere, because it wouldn't get the maximum publicity, most people would be preoccupied. But who knows, this film has been mishandled from the beginning, so nothing should surprise me.



Damn, if Macbeth is released without any premiere or event with the cast in US...not nice. I'm sure the cast would have no problems in spending a few days over there to promote the film they worked so hard a year before. On the other hand, if someone told me that Marion, Justin and Michael would rather shoot AC instead of promoting Macbeth in US I wouldn't be surprised either. 

I agree, the way Harvey has been handling this...So far, he has only released a trailer in September (on the same day of Danish Girl ) and some screenings. I'm happy to see this happening and FYC ads but this film needs an event before the release, otherwise, nobody wil watch it. Even small films have premieres, why not Macbeth? This is basic. I know the film won't go anywhere in awards season, only in British awards, but it deserved to be treated decently.


----------



## mchris55

bhb2014 said:


> Damn, if Macbeth is released without any premiere or event with the cast in US...not nice. I'm sure the cast would have no problems in spending a few days over there to promote the film they worked so hard a year before. On the other hand, if someone told me that Marion, Justin and Michael would rather shoot AC instead of promoting Macbeth in US I wouldn't be surprised either.
> 
> I agree, the way Harvey has been handling this...So far, he has only released a trailer in September (on the same day of Danish Girl ) and some screenings. I'm happy to see this happening and FYC ads but this film needs an event before the release, otherwise, nobody wil watch it. Even small films have premieres, why not Macbeth? This is basic. I know the film won't go anywhere in awards season, only in British awards, but it deserved to be treated decently.



Groan, I forgot what happened with the trailer. I don't think that was an accident either. Earlier in the year I thought that maybe the trailer would air during the Thanksgiving NFL games since the trailer has a "Game of Thrones" vibe, but since TWC is having financial issues, I doubt it. And of course, that strategy didn't work with Jobs, lol. I have no idea what kind of promotion this film will have. This is not an ideal time. I guess the FYC ads may have to be enough for voters and cinephiles.


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Groan, I forgot what happened with the trailer. I don't think that was an accident either. Earlier in the year I thought that maybe the trailer would air during the Thanksgiving NFL games since the trailer has a "Game of Thrones" vibe, but since TWC is having financial issues, I doubt it. And of course, that strategy didn't work with Jobs, lol. I have no idea what kind of promotion this film will have. This is not an ideal time. I guess the FYC ads may have to be enough for voters and cinephiles.



Focus had told everyone about the release date of the trailer, Harvey knew that and he still put Macbeth's trailer on the same day  Not a coincidence at all IMO.

Oh no, Harvey will never spend that kind of money with Macbeth, even if he could. But yeah, Universal spent over 15M only with TV ads for Jobs and that didn't prevent a huge bomb. They also spent a lot with Crimson Peak, same thing. 

Being honest, I think that screenings and FYC ads are good for voters. I just think that the basic promotion stuff should be done too: a few interviews and magazines and a premiere, even if a small one. We're only two weeks away from the release and there's basically zero buzz for the film in US. This way Harvey will have a worse result than he had with Burnt, which he actually promoted a lot.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> I'm not very fond of his long hair, but still better than the David Bowie blonde hair in Prometheus. I hope they will change it. I want a brown hair David8.
> I heard about him sleeping with everyone on the set of 300 and how he got his nickname Everwet
> I guess some things never change LOL


 
Once my Everwet always my Everwet. That will NEVER change. I wish he could get me wet :giggles:


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Once my Everwet always my Everwet. That will NEVER change. I wish he could get me wet :giggles:



You're funny


----------



## gingerglory

> Denis Menochet
> &#8207;@DenisMenochet
> Working hard everyday



lol







Also from Screen International


----------



## llllllll

Can someone please fill me in on the issue between Harvey Weinstein and Michael? What's the problem there exactly?


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> Can someone please fill me in on the issue between Harvey Weinstein and Michael? What's the problem there exactly?




Why do you think there's any problem between them? I'm not aware of anything except what's imagined in some quarters!


----------



## gingerglory

llllllll said:


> Can someone please fill me in on the issue between Harvey Weinstein and Michael? What's the problem there exactly?



If you are referring to Weinstein dumping Macbeth, I would say that's just his purely business decision. It's nothing personal and nothing to do with Michael. Weinstein dumped many other films before. It's not the first time that he did it to only Macbeth. Macbeth is a hard sell and the Academy is also not necessarily friendly to Shakespeare. From both money and awards prospects, he won't get much return whether he promotes it or not. Especially right now, his company is in a bad shape. He only puts his resources on his relatively safe bets: Hateful 8 and Carol. Even with these two, he's still at risk. He shouldn't be greedy to buy Macbeth at the first place. But again, at first he may think he can influence the editing like he did for some other movies. However, obviously, he didn't get such a luck with Justin Kurzel. So, he knows it's hard to sell and he just doesn't want to waste a penny on it.

If some other companies have brought Macbeth, they may still have struggles to sell it or push it for awards, but, at lease, we may get some decent promotions. Studio Canal did pretty good job at it and the BO overseas is not bad.


----------



## bhb2014

Another plant by Weinstein couple before some appearance? Haha


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from Screen International


 Michael, what happened to you? Did some *****, I mean witch, put a spell on you? That aint right


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Another plant by Weinstein couple before some appearance? Haha


 
This is some BS from her side no doubt. of that I'm sure. Trying to make Michael look bad by saying he has a bad temper? Really *****? But you know what I find interesting? The fact that he's mentioned as her EX. LOL. Thanx for the reminder. It just prove what I thought all along. They have split. Any sighting of any sort is 2 friends hanging out. But of course some would deny and dispute this


----------



## bhb2014

llllllll said:


> Can someone please fill me in on the issue between Harvey Weinstein and Michael? What's the problem there exactly?



There is so much! I will send you a PM explaining everything I think of this. But to sum up, I think he owes some favors to Harvey (who doesn't?) and he asked him to help his it girl to become more famous. He already tried to make her a thing in 2013 and nobody cared but with a famous actor he knew she could do better. So since December they have been doing staged PDAs, using events to be on the spotlight and she has been name dropping him for months (he hasn't for obvious reasons). Without Michael, she is a nobody. That's basically this. I will send you my opinions later today.

But you know, ice couple never pleased anyone, it only helped her getting more attention. Roles is clear it hasn't because she lost The Circle to Watson and Mara is doing Tattoo's sequel. She has zero after a supporting role in Bourne.


----------



## bhb2014

llllllll said:


> Can someone please fill me in on the issue between Harvey Weinstein and Michael? What's the problem there exactly?





FassbenderLover said:


> This is some BS from her side no doubt. of that I'm sure. Trying to make Michael look bad by saying he has a bad temper? Really *****? But you know what I find interesting? The fact that he's mentioned as her EX. LOL. Thanx for the reminder. It just prove what I thought all along. They have split. Any sighting of any sort is 2 friends hanging out. But of course some would deny and dispute this



Nah, they never split. That was a plant all along before Jobs big premiere so she could show up and people would ask "Oh they didn't break up!". But only their small fandoms cared so I think they are trying all again to spread lies on the internet before another appearance together. I won't fall for this again. Both are playing games with the press, let them.


----------



## LadyOscar

bhb2014 said:


> Another plant by Weinstein couple before some appearance? Haha



So now he has a temper, (never heard of it before) and she is the only one to calm him down? Does she talk to him in soothing voice like Black Widow to The Hulk in Age of Ultron? Where this manure is coming from? Don't answer, I already know. 
And BTW they should plan a new PDA, this pic is very old.


----------



## mchris55

These stories always make him sound terrible. If he's not cheating with Cotillard or Lawrence, he's a hard drinking party boy. Now, he has an out of control temper. SMH.

Do you know what was the only time that his name was all over the place and somehow things were quiet from her end ? When Jobs flopped and people were calling him box office poison. All of a sudden there was complete silence.


----------



## LadyOscar

mchris55 said:


> These stories always make him sound terrible. If he's not cheating with Cotillard or Lawrence, he's a hard drinking party boy. Now, he has an out of control temper. SMH.
> 
> 
> Do you know what was the only time that his name was all over the place and somehow things were quiet from her end ? When Jobs flopped and people were calling him box office poison. All of a sudden there was complete silence.



I don't know why they have to put him down to build her up, it sucks. But one thing is true: what goes around comes around. And we all know how Karma is. 
Yes, during SJ flopping, everything was strangely quiet. Go figure.


----------



## gingerglory

Bryan Singer is finishing up the first X-Men: Apocalypse teaser. No Michael yet, the sceenshot is McAvoy.


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> Bryan Singer is finishing up the first X-Men: Apocalypse teaser. No Michael yet, the sceenshot is McAvoy.



That shot was shown during the Comic-Con teaser. I believe Charles says he feels more powerful than he ever has before. I hope they are not just cleaning up that teaser to show us. We need new material.


----------



## FassbenderLover

bhb2014 said:


> Nah, they never split. That was a plant all along before Jobs big premiere so she could show up and people would ask "Oh they didn't break up!". But only their small fandoms cared so I think they are trying all again to spread lies on the internet before another appearance together. I won't fall for this again. *Both are playing games with the press, let them*.


 
How are they playing games with the press? Are you referring to this recent bs that just came out? I really and truly hope that you're not implying that Michael would go along with this type of crap against his own reputation. I know that Michael would never agree to some bull article saying he's abusive, or any kind. Clearly this is from her side making him look bad. And you can believe what you want but even her side is saying he's her EX. So what the hell is that saying? Her and her team might want to think long and hard before they decide to ruin his image to make her look good. She might want to worry about her own image. But I guess they aren't worried about that. Meanwhile Michael doing his own thing. Karma never sleeps.


----------



## pearlyqueen

And once again...a low grade magazine/tabloid/gossip site publishes a trashy article about Michael and Alicia and she gets accused of planting it. The reality is these places write what they like just to make a story and are not in the least bothered about accuracy or morals. Neither Michael nor Alicia plants stories ever. They never split up hence no reconciliation was necessary. The rest is just bs.


----------



## mchris55

I have my own mind thanks.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow. So tabloids just up and decide to write a bs story about Michael? And here I thought such stories come from a source. I mean, someone must have called them up and tell them what to print right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow. So tabloids just up and decide to write a bs story about Michael? And here I thought such stories come from a source. I mean, someone must have called them up and tell them what to print right?




No, that's not how it works. Sadly they do make up a great deal of their output, no source is required.


----------



## gingerglory

mchris55 said:


> That shot was shown during the Comic-Con teaser. I believe Charles says he feels more powerful than he ever has before. I hope they are not just cleaning up that teaser to show us. We need new material.




Yes it's the same shot from Comic-com. I suspect lots of it will be recycled from that, maybe it will be just put in a more coherent way and add a few new footage. That's about it. I won't keep my expectation high for a teaser.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Like someone say, I have my own mind.


----------



## baewatch

LadyOscar said:


> So now he has a temper, (never heard of it before) and she is the only one to calm him down? Does she talk to him in soothing voice like Black Widow to The Hulk in Age of Ultron? Where this manure is coming from? Don't answer, I already know.
> And BTW they should plan a new PDA, this pic is very old.


Hmmm she would be the one to make him have a temper lol


----------



## Allie28

The next time y'all complain about Alicia being discussed in Michael's thread, please recall these last three pages.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> lol



Cute puppy!  I wonder who the owner is?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Cute puppy!  I wonder who the owner is?




The photo was posted on Denis Menochet's Instagram so likely it's his!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Also on Instagram from Matias Varela; looks like there was a mini AC outing tonight at the Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park in London [emoji3]



https://instagram.com/p/-R1KfPC3fy/

And a video here:

https://instagram.com/p/-R9gtiC3es/

No sign of Michael there though, guess he was otherwise engaged!


----------



## bhb2014

LadyOscar said:


> So now he has a temper, (never heard of it before) and she is the only one to calm him down? Does she talk to him in soothing voice like Black Widow to The Hulk in Age of Ultron? Where this manure is coming from? Don't answer, I already know.
> And BTW they should plan a new PDA, this pic is very old.





mchris55 said:


> These stories always make him sound terrible. If he's not cheating with Cotillard or Lawrence, he's a hard drinking party boy. Now, he has an out of control temper. SMH.
> 
> Do you know what was the only time that his name was all over the place and somehow things were quiet from her end ? When Jobs flopped and people were calling him box office poison. All of a sudden there was complete silence.



I know Michael isn't a saint and he does like to drink and party but please, he's not alone in this PR relationship. I'm sure she also likes to do the same. Making him the bad guy is just ridiculous. Thank God this is Star and nobody will care about it on the big media but the problem is that the few people who read this will think: "Oh, what a surprise, Fassbender had issues in this relationship because he's hot tempered. No news". Especially after that sad story with Leasy.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> How are they playing games with the press? Are you referring to this recent bs that just came out? I really and truly hope that you're not implying that Michael would go along with this type of crap against his own reputation. I know that Michael would never agree to some bull article saying he's abusive, or any kind. Clearly this is from her side making him look bad. And you can believe what you want but even her side is saying he's her EX. So what the hell is that saying? Her and her team might want to think long and hard before they decide to ruin his image to make her look good. She might want to worry about her own image. But I guess they aren't worried about that. Meanwhile Michael doing his own thing. Karma never sleeps.



No, I'm referring to US Weekly and their staged PDAs, which happened with his approval. I know these crap plants in ridiculous gossip magazines come from HER team. And a few hours later GossipCop denies them  And some people think the magazine invented that...I mean, nobody cares about ice couple, many people don't even know they are dating, they aren't that famous (especially her), of course it was planted. Why would anyone invent gossip about a couple that people don't care about?

I think they never split, IMO that Us Mag was just a PR move before Jobs premiere and her invasion on the red carpet. They are still together, they aren't friends or co-stars who casually travel together or when she attended screenings of Jobs and Macbeth in London they weren't being friends. That French dude confirmed they were officially together, Michael took a pic with him to do that because he will never admit he has a girlfriend himself, someone else has to do it for him.

Besides, even if they were a real couple, they would never split during awards season when both have their Oscar-bait films to get nods for.



baewatch said:


> Hmmm she would be the one to make him have a temper lol



Yeah  I don't feel sorry for him because he usually picks the worst women ever to date (in this case "date") but it must be a nightmare to date a Weinstein girl. A pretty thirsty one actually, who constantly uses him to be on the spotlight.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> If you are referring to Weinstein dumping Macbeth, I would say that's just his purely business decision. It's nothing personal and nothing to do with Michael. Weinstein dumped many other films before. It's not the first time that he did it to only Macbeth. Macbeth is a hard sell and the Academy is also not necessarily friendly to Shakespeare. From both money and awards prospects, he won't get much return whether he promotes it or not. Especially right now, his company is in a bad shape. He only puts his resources on his relatively safe bets: Hateful 8 and Carol. Even with these two, he's still at risk. He shouldn't be greedy to buy Macbeth at the first place. But again, at first he may think he can influence the editing like he did for some other movies. However, obviously, he didn't get such a luck with Justin Kurzel. So, he knows it's hard to sell and he just doesn't want to waste a penny on it.
> 
> If some other companies have brought Macbeth, they may still have struggles to sell it or push it for awards, but, at lease, we may get some decent promotions. Studio Canal did pretty good job at it and the BO overseas is not bad.


Pretty much this.


LadyOscar said:


> So now he has a temper, (never heard of it before) and she is the only one to calm him down? Does she talk to him in soothing voice like Black Widow to The Hulk in Age of Ultron? Where this manure is coming from? Don't answer, I already know.
> And BTW they should plan a new PDA, *this pic is very old*.


Particularly hilarious for  this "PR relationship".. 


Allie28 said:


> The next time y'all complain about Alicia being discussed in Michael's thread, please recall these last three pages.


----------



## pearlyqueen

For those who want proof that celebrity gossip in the media is ludicrous:

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2009/oct/14/tabloid-fake-celebrity-stories-hoax


----------



## bhb2014

FYI, Danish Girl premieres this Saturday in LA. Don't be surprised if Michael shows up after this PR plant by her team... 

And his "violent" and drinking behavior is a BI now. Strategy before the release...nicely done for a C-list star.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> For those who want proof that celebrity gossip in the media is ludicrous:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2009/oct/14/tabloid-fake-celebrity-stories-hoax


Thanks.




bhb2014 said:


> FYI, Danish Girl premieres this Saturday in LA. Don't be surprised if Michael shows up after this PR plant by her team...


I will be surprised,honestly .  Every time "someone" repeats the same thing,but nothing happens.. 
Can you link the source for this "PR plant"?Thanks.



> And his "violent" and drinking behavior is a BI now. Strategy before the release...nicely done for a C-list star.


Now or seven months ago? I wonder who has left the last comment..


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, and yet its the same media that we all check out where celebs are, who they're with, what they're eating, where they are etc etc etc. Very funny


----------



## bhb2014

A nice pic to send away the bad vibes from AV's moves 

https://www.instagram.com/p/-Q6-vxBhfz/?taken-by=denis_menochet


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> Now or seven months ago? I wonder who has left the last comment..



Gee, I wonder. Seriously, dredging up a BI from seven months ago to advance a twisted agenda...a BI that implies he's a violent drunk? With fans like this, who needs enemies?


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, and yet its the same media that we all check out where celebs are, who they're with, what they're eating, where they are etc etc etc. Very funny




The trick is to be discerning when a) choosing your media source and b) separating fact from gossip.


----------



## miasharma

I doubt Alicia or her people planted the newest star story. She doesnt get anything out of it. If anything, the blurb makes her seem like a freaking doormat whose boyfriend treats her like **** and she just takes it. Weird story if you read between the lines so I doubt it was a plant by Michael or Alicia. 

Now Alicia is not above using this relationship to get some media time but this does not seem like one of those times.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> The trick is to be discerning when a) choosing your media source and b) separating fact from gossip.



In other words, believe what you want to believe hahahaha


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> In other words, believe what you want to believe hahahaha




Hardly; to do that would be lacking in discernment ....


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, and yet its the same media that we all check out where celebs are, who they're with, what they're eating, where they are etc etc etc. Very funny



LOLL you are making too much sense hahahaha

Some people get way too bothered when you do not share the same viewpoint as them.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Hardly; to do that would be lacking in discernment ....



Well, when judging a situation such as celebrity gossip, there is no way to really tell if what you are reading is facts or fiction so you can believe one thing that I will not and vice versa. 

Discernment might be a tricky concept when applied to gossip about people we all do not really know personally.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> The next time y'all complain about Alicia being discussed in Michael's thread, please recall these last three pages.







ScorpionDoom said:


> Gee, I wonder. Seriously, dredging up a BI from seven months ago to advance a twisted agenda...a BI that implies he's a violent drunk? With fans like this, who needs enemies?



Yep!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Alright I have something to say and leave it as it is. Some might not see it, some might dispute endlessly. These allegations will never end and what sickens me is that there are people out there who have no problems exploiting it to make themselves look good and to get what they want. I get how some tabloids are but in this situation I find it hard to believe this was fabricated out of thin air for the heck of it, because said tabloids cant be original or whatever it is. Its not the fact that they print the story, its the fact that there are people out there who are disgusting enough to want to ruin Michael. I've read countless times from fans, friends, co workers how Michael is. I choose to believe the good and not the bad. I know he isn't perfect, but I also know there are some things he would not do. This is disgusting and who the person is behind it, well, karma will catch up to him. All I know is, if he attends a certain premiere then I'll know why, if not, then he's a smart man. I'm a fan of Michael's. No one else.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Well, when judging a situation such as celebrity gossip, there is no way to really tell if what you are reading is facts or fiction so you can believe one thing that I will not and vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> Discernment might be a tricky concept when applied to gossip about people we all do not really know personally.




So the answer is simple - ignore all gossip! I've been saying this for months, never lets me down [emoji3]


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> So the answer is simple - ignore all gossip! I've been saying this for months, never lets me down [emoji3]



hahahaha true.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Alright I have something to say and leave it as it is. Some might not see it, some might dispute endlessly. These allegations will never end and what sickens me is that there are people out there who have no problems exploiting it to make themselves look good and to get what they want. I get how some tabloids are but in this situation I find it hard to believe this was fabricated out of thin air for the heck of it, because said tabloids cant be original or whatever it is. Its not the fact that they print the story, its the fact that there are people out there who are disgusting enough to want to ruin Michael. I've read countless times from fans, friends, co workers how Michael is. I choose to believe the good and not the bad. I know he isn't perfect, but I also know there are some things he would not do. This is disgusting and who the person is behind it, well, karma will catch up to him. All I know is, if he attends a certain premiere then I'll know why, if not, then he's a smart man. I'm a fan of Michael's. No one else.



Can I ask what premiere you are referring to? US Macbeth one? I am sure Alicia will take up more opportunities to walk red carpets for movie she is not even in. That girl will lap up any attention thrown her way lol


----------



## twiddlebird

?  ?

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## twiddlebird

FWIW: I cannot imagine why Star would spend a penny of their own capital on fabricating a story about MF and AV, because they just aren't big enough to be worth it to them. Heck, I can't even see why they'd bother to print ANY story about either of them at all - unless the story were given to them for free. They just aren't big enough for any US tabloid, which is why tabloid magazines in the US almost never cover them - except for Star, I wonder why Star in particular?  Perhaps they have a source...Hmmm.


----------



## llllllll

bhb2014 said:


> There is so much! I will send you a PM explaining everything I think of this. But to sum up, I think he owes some favors to Harvey (who doesn't?) and he asked him to help his it girl to become more famous. He already tried to make her a thing in 2013 and nobody cared but with a famous actor he knew she could do better. So since December they have been doing staged PDAs, using events to be on the spotlight and she has been name dropping him for months (he hasn't for obvious reasons). Without Michael, she is a nobody. That's basically this. I will send you my opinions later today.
> 
> But you know, ice couple never pleased anyone, it only helped her getting more attention. Roles is clear it hasn't because she lost The Circle to Watson and Mara is doing Tattoo's sequel. She has zero after a supporting role in Bourne.



OK PM me


----------



## bhb2014

miasharma said:


> I doubt Alicia or her people planted the newest star story. She doesnt get anything out of it. If anything, the blurb makes her seem like a freaking doormat whose boyfriend treats her like **** and she just takes it. Weird story if you read between the lines so I doubt it was a plant by Michael or Alicia.
> 
> Now Alicia is not above using this relationship to get some media time but this does not seem like one of those times.



Are you sure about that? All the previous ones were planted by her team. The one about his bad behavior was published a few days before his first pic in AC and it was denied on the day the image was released, followed by a pap stroll in London and a JustJared article talking about how false that Star article was. Sorry but this seems like a damn good plan to put her on the spotlight. Once again, using Michael's big film to get attention. And hey, one week later she was in Venice, alone, promoting Danish Girl.

So, assuming that Danish Girl premieres tomorrow in LA and she'll be there, this was another PR move by her team. Not the first time that Michael is put as the one to blame in their "relationship". That's how I think 



miasharma said:


> Can I ask what premiere you are referring to? US Macbeth one? I am sure Alicia will take up more opportunities to walk red carpets for movie she is not even in. That girl will lap up any attention thrown her way lol



Danish Girl premiere is tomorrow and Michael might attend it for obvious reasons. If he doesn't...I mean, she invades all his screenings and premieres, if he can't at least support her in the major event in 2015... 



twiddlebird said:


> ?  ?
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here.



Right? This forum is about gossip too and we are talking about it. You believe in what you wanna believe but there are many stories from BIs that are true (Affleck/Garner split for instance) and I won't even comment about US Weekly's article that they planted and was spread all over the world. People might be the official source for such things (they still write a lot of lies too) but US Weekly is also reliable. If it wasn't nobody would have cared about that article in September. 

I agree about Star Mag, that's pure crap. That's why I laugh so much because it's the only place that writes about "Vikassy" since nobody cares about them besides us. And they aren't inventing this, someone sent them that thing. Again, who cares about ice couple? Besides their small fandom? Nobody writes for free will about Weinstein couple.


----------



## bhb2014

FassbenderLover said:


> Alright I have something to say and leave it as it is. Some might not see it, some might dispute endlessly. These allegations will never end and what sickens me is that there are people out there who have no problems exploiting it to make themselves look good and to get what they want. I get how some tabloids are but in this situation I find it hard to believe this was fabricated out of thin air for the heck of it, because said tabloids cant be original or whatever it is. Its not the fact that they print the story, its the fact that there are people out there who are disgusting enough to want to ruin Michael. I've read countless times from fans, friends, co workers how Michael is. I choose to believe the good and not the bad. I know he isn't perfect, but I also know there are some things he would not do. This is disgusting and who the person is behind it, well, karma will catch up to him. All I know is, if he attends a certain premiere then I'll know why, if not, then he's a smart man. I'm a fan of Michael's. No one else.



What makes me angry is that Paula has been trying to make Michael look better the whole year because of Jobs and gossip like that does the opposite for him. And besides talking about something that many people think about him (his partying behavior), it also mentions him being hot tempered, which unfortunately makes the audience believe those DV allegations were true. We all know they weren't but there are individuals who still think that was true as we can read in comments on the internet and this article helps them being even more sure about it.

I also know he isn't perfect, nobody is. He has an ego, he wants recognition, he wants money, he sleeps with all his co-stars, he has been seen being rude with people...he's not prince charming. And he can't be happy and nice 24/7. So I do believe in negative comments about him too, just like I believe in negative comments I've read about many actors I care about. They're not perfect.

I agree with you about Star Mag. It's the only source that writes about them and they don't do it because they want to, someone planted that story like many other ones that are published there. Same for other gossip magazines, including People. They have written many lies too, they just happen to be more reliable than others, followed y US Weekly. To think that AV didn't plant that after she planted two other stories and denied them a few hours later...makes no sense to me. And to accept that Michael can be in a PR fling with a person like that is just disgusting


----------



## pearlyqueen

No wonder Michael keeps away from the US as much as possible. This madness of gossip mags quoted  as gospel and endless conspiracies and lies created about him and his girlfriend. Who needs it.


----------



## bhb2014

Boring interview to ScreenDaily. REALLY boring, anything new about Jobs.

http://www.screendaily.com/awards/michael-fassbender-the-master-and-the-mastermind/5097087.article

But I do recommend del Toro's, Larson's and Ronan's 

Oh, Michael apparently bought a new iPhone. I hadn't noticed until now that he coincidently bought an iPhone 6 in the year of his Oscar-bait film was released. Maybe the old one stopped working, right? 



> According to the actor, he still uses an iPhone 4 because that model was his favorite design, and even though the phone is broken, he plans to keep using it until it no longer works.



Or promotion happened to change his mind


----------



## twiddlebird

bhb2014 said:


> What makes me angry is that Paula has been trying to make Michael look better the whole year because of Jobs and gossip like that does the opposite for him. And besides talking about something that many people think about him (his partying behavior), it also mentions him being hot tempered, which unfortunately makes the audience believe those DV allegations were true. We all know they weren't but there are individuals who still think that was true as we can read in comments on the internet and this article helps them being even more sure about it.
> 
> I also know he isn't perfect, nobody is. He has an ego, he wants recognition, he wants money, he sleeps with all his co-stars, he has been seen being rude with people...he's not prince charming. And he can't be happy and nice 24/7. So I do believe in negative comments about him too, just like I believe in negative comments I've read about many actors I care about. They're not perfect.
> 
> I agree with you about Star Mag. It's the only source that writes about them and they don't do it because they want to, someone planted that story like many other ones that are published there. Same for other gossip magazines, including People. They have written many lies too, they just happen to be more reliable than others, followed y US Weekly. To think that AV didn't plant that after she planted two other stories and denied them a few hours later...makes no sense to me. And to accept that Michael can be in a PR fling with a person like that is just disgusting



Agreed. It's lies and gossip. I also agree that they wouldn't spend any money of their own to make it up. They've got bigger stars to fabricate stories about to sell paper, and limited resources. MF and AV aren't worth it to them to spend money on - unless they got the story for free. Then they'd print it. 

The entertainment industry and the entertainment press have always been one hand feeding the other, and lesser stars will push free stories to get their name out there since people read this trash. 

Considering the timing and the slant of this article, it's not hard to guess who.


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> I doubt Alicia or her people planted the newest star story. *She doesnt get anything out of it*. If anything, the blurb makes her seem like a freaking doormat whose boyfriend treats her like **** and she just takes it. Weird story if you read between the lines so I doubt it was a plant by Michael or Alicia.
> 
> Now Alicia is not above using this relationship to get some media time but this does not seem like one of those times.



She does. She gets her name in a magazine that's read by millions of people, and because this magazine saw fit to put her in it, people will think she's worthy of attention. Great timing since her big movie is also opening next weekend, and it gets people thinking about her outside of the context of those television commercials selling the movie. It's good for her.

..at Michael's expense.


----------



## bhb2014

twiddlebird said:


> Agreed. It's lies and gossip. I also agree that they wouldn't spend any money of their own to make it up. They've got bigger stars to fabricate stories about to sell paper, and limited resources. MF and AV aren't worth it to them to spend money on - unless they got the story for free. Then they'd print it.
> 
> The entertainment industry and the entertainment press have always been one hand feeding the other, and lesser stars will push free stories to get their name out there since people read this trash.
> 
> Considering the timing and the slant of this article, it's not hard to guess who.



I remember when their first staged PDA in December 2014 came one month before Seventh Son's release. Then NY one came one week before Ex Machina's release in US, then we had Cannes, with only one PDA (and then he ignored her at AMFAR and Macbeth's premiere), then those posing pics in Monaco a week before TOY came out in US, that pap stroll in London to deny their "problems" (another stunt by her on Star) one week before Venice and on the day his AC pic was published...then US Weekly lie one week before Jobs screened in London and two before NYFF. And now this two days before Danish Girl premiere in LA. 

Something is coming for the Weinstein couple or, as Harvey calls himself "Hollywood's next hot couple"


----------



## bhb2014

Maybe this article came after this on Sunday Times earlier this week 



> Michael Fassbender has never moved from the bachelor flat he bought in Londons East End nearly 20 years ago when he was a struggling young actor, topping up his income by bar-tending and delivering post. Some think that is a sign of his earthy, Irish realness and shows his head hasnt been turned by edging onto Hollywoods A-list. Others might read it differently: that to an intense, obsessive workaholic such as Fassbender, comfort means little.
> 
> At 38 he is single  having recently split up with the Swedish actress Alicia Vikander after less than a year  and admits his commitment to his career has always affected his love life. Im kind of selfish with the hours that I put into work, he once said. I think the longest relationship Ive been in was two years . . .



http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/comment/profiles/article1632837.ece


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ok let me get this off my chest. A few year's back I read about the allegations. I wont get into it too much but lemme point out a few things. The accuser did the same thing to another ex, before Michael, after she accused Michael there was an investigation, he co operated, there were no charges filed. And may I point out that she decided to file months after he left and he was in another country. And please for heaven's sake don't mention that HW was behind it and helped him and that's why he owes HW favor now. Dont do that, please. The fact is, if a woman can be that lying, that manipulative, that bitter, that scornful, that revengeful, that hateful as to do that to Michael then what makes you think that someone cant or wont take complete advantage and use that against him. This thing has ended up on Celebitchy, of course if you read the article and comments no one is buying it. The majority is saying it's coming from you knows who's camp. Movie coming out and what better way to get a little attention is to make yourself look like a sweet angel. And remember this isn't the first time this has happened. There was another article about Michael saying he partied too much, drank too much and of course the other party was made to look like pure gold. if he so happen to be at her premiere then we'd know why, and please don't say he's being the supportive bf cuz that's not it. At some point, Michael has to do something. He cannot allow this continue, people ruining his reputation. Now there are anons posting he's a mean person. This has got to stop. Its important he has a good image and with these ridiculous allegations against his character its not looking good for him


----------



## bhb2014

Celebitchy talking about AV's plant...



> I feel like Star is making assumptions based on their nationalities. The Irish guy has a fiery temper, naturally. The Swedish girl has a cool, icy temperament. Whatever. Just my opinion: I dont think theyre in a real-deal relationship anymore. I think Fassy probably downgraded Vikander to Friends-With-Benefits status, and no hard feelings, and hes been off doing Assassins Creed and they probably havent seen each other that much. Maybe theyll be back together during the awards season, maybe not. I can guarantee one thing: Fassy isnt going to be on her arm while she promotes The Danish Girl. He wouldnt do that even if they were still together. He never shows up for his girlfriends, but they always show up for him.



http://www.celebitchy.com/457900/st...hot-tempered_he_fought_constantly_with_alicia

And here we are reading comments about him being a womanizer, bea*** and so on. And it seems many people believe they're PR too.

I still think they're pretty much together and they won't split for real until they're told to.


----------



## mchris55

Where is that cute dog when we need it?


----------



## bhb2014

mchris55 said:


> Where is that cute dog when we need it?



Here.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, and yet its the same media that we all check out where celebs are, who they're with, what they're eating, where they are etc etc etc. Very funny


I know.. 



miasharma said:


> I doubt Alicia or her people planted the newest star story*. She doesnt get anything out of it. If anything, the blurb makes her seem like a freaking doormat whose boyfriend treats her like **** and she just takes it. *Weird story if you read between the lines so I doubt it was a plant by Michael or Alicia.
> 
> 
> Now Alicia is not above using this relationship to get some media time but this does not seem like one of those times.


I agree. It's some kind of pointless and schizofrenic PR. She attended the SJ premiere "to make a point". Now she's planting stories about her being an ex.. 

The point is that ,despite what someone here says,they're not even trying to be "in the spotlight".. so there are articles (I'm obviously talking about reputable sources) publishing everything and its opposite.



twiddlebird said:


> FWIW: *I cannot imagine why Star would spend a penny of their own capital on fabricating a story about MF and AV, because they just aren't big enough to be worth it to them. *Heck, I can't even see why they'd bother to print ANY story about either of them at all - unless the story were given to them for free. They just aren't big enough for any US tabloid, which is why tabloid magazines in the US almost never cover them - except for Star, I wonder why Star in particular?  Perhaps they have a source...Hmmm.





twiddlebird said:


> She does. *She gets her name in a magazine that's read by millions of people, *and because this magazine saw fit to put her in it, people will think she's worthy of attention. Great timing since her big movie is also opening next weekend, and it gets people thinking about her outside of the context of those television commercials selling the movie. It's good for her.
> 
> ..at Michael's expense.



Going by the same logic,I can't see why they fabricate stories about Cumberbatch and his wife.. At least Michael has been in the news  in the past weeks.
The only reason why tabloids like Star are still "relevant" is because the web keep them relevant. CB aside.. if you google her name,there's just stuff related to TDG,which is actually way better for her,in my opinion. I don't see how a tiny blurb on Star can help her career. Her publicists can find something more effective if they want that kind of attention,but I can say the same thing for him. 




bhb2014 said:


> Celebitchy talking about AV's plant...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/457900/st...hot-tempered_he_fought_constantly_with_alicia
> 
> And here we are reading comments about him being a womanizer, bea*** and so on. And it seems *many people* believe they're PR too.


Really? 


> I still think they're pretty much together and they won't split for real *until they're told to.*


At least until someone bans the shopping  at Whole Foods.


----------



## Morgane

Screendaily:


> Although Universals 2015 slate already looked very strong (and has proved to be so, setting an industry record for highest-grossing box office), it wasted no time in putting the project into production, retaining Fassbender in the role.
> 
> The actor admits he was surprised to be offered the part, largely because he couldnt see a resemblance to Jobs. That was definitely the first thing I thought of  I dont really look like him. But the script was amazing. As soon as I read it, I knew it was very special.
> 
> There was just more [in the script] than Macbeth. Initially the rhythm is hard to get.
> 
> Suitably impressed, Fassbender didnt take much convincing. It was one of those things where I couldnt really say no. I wanted to work with Danny Boyle, so wed met before and talked about the possibility of working together. It was a brief hesitation, if there was any at all.
> 
> Despite the instant attraction to the script, Fassbender admits the sheer volume of Sorkins rapid-fire and lengthy dialogue was daunting, even though the actor had tackled Shakespeare a year earlier. It was the quantity, really; there was just more than Macbeth, he says. Initially the rhythm is hard to get. It takes time, theres a lot of repetition. But once you get it, its a joy.
> 
> Then it makes everything easier because it dictates a lot for you, just like Shakespeare; it takes a lot of the psyche of the character, whats going on inside them, their motivations and their emotional state. A lot of that is dictated through the pace, the rhythm.
> 
> One of the unusual features of Sorkins script is its three-act structure. The action is broken into chapters, each leading up to a particular product launch. To complement the script, Boyle implemented an equally unusual filming structure.
> 
> We had two weeks of rehearsal before filming the first act, two weeks for the second, and just under two weeks for the third, explains Fassbender. It was a real luxury. It was a chance for us to play with the elasticity of the piece and with the different actions and movements; obviously, all the action is in the dialogue.
> 
> We had an opportunity to try stuff out and make mistakes, he adds. By the time we got to filming [each act was also shot in two weeks], we hit the ground running.



Old pics:


----------



## SusanBeach

Morgane said:


> I know..
> 
> 
> I agree. It's some kind of pointless and schizofrenic PR. She attended the SJ premiere "to make a point". Now she's planting stories about her being an ex..
> 
> The point is that ,despite what someone here says,they're not even trying to be "in the spotlight".. so there are articles (I'm obviously talking about reputable sources) publishing everything and its opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going by the same logic,I can't see why they fabricate stories about Cumberbatch and his wife.. At least Michael has been in the news  in the past weeks.
> The only reason why tabloids like Star are still "relevant" is because the web keep them relevant. CB aside.. if you google her name,there's just stuff related to TDG,which is actually way better for her,in my opinion. I don't see how a tiny blurb on Star can help her career. Her publicists can find something more effective if they want that kind of attention,but I can say the same thing for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> At least until someone bans the shopping  at Whole Foods.



^^^^ This! &#128591;
And thank you for the pics


----------



## pearlyqueen

^^ ^^ ^^
ITA. The idea that Alicia plants the stories is too ridiculous to even consider. If she wants publicity she'd choose a better mag than this trash and the publicity would be favourable not this kind of pathetic  story from an 'insider.' And why would she want to publicly trash her boyfriend who she obviously loves very much? She has absolutely  nothing to gain and it's just not her style. She's a respected actress who doesn't want the spotlight on her private life or her relationship with Michael. They are both low key private people away from work, just getting on with their lives and by all accounts perfectly happy together. To suggest otherwise is complete nonsense.


----------



## bhb2014

Cool poster!

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com/image/133655179619


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> At least until someone bans the shopping at Whole Foods.


----------



## bhb2014

Interview on Irish Daily Mail, in early October. But it seems it was only published now.

http://www.pressreader.com/ireland/irish-daily-mail/20151121/281917361983833/TextView



> I drink, I have sex, but I have my priorities!



We know you've been doing this since you were a teenager and especially after you became famous  Just reduce the partying, women and drinking to avoid looking even more older.

He also said that Jobs wasn't good or bad but the film he's in shows the guy as the Devil, something that made many people who knew him hate the film. And Michael's performance clearly shows how much of a jerk he was so although he considers Jobs an usual human being, his portrayal is a bit different. And please, Jobs didn't change the WORLD. But I don't blame him, he was campaigning and trying to sell the film at the time, that's fine. People obviously disagree but he was working


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just came across this photo again of Michael at the XMen DOFP premiere in Moscow last year. I just love it - shows what a lovely man he is [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

^^^  That pic is adorable.  I also love the one with the little boy who gave him a drawing of Magneto.  He got right down on his knees to talk to him.  He seems great with kids.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I would love to give him some babies


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Just came across this photo again of Michael at the XMen DOFP premiere in Moscow last year. I just love it - shows what a lovely man he is [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194675



Very cute picture.
Michael looks great with kids & dogs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Very cute picture.
> 
> Michael looks great with kids & dogs.




Yes he does! He's very sweet with children, (and dogs!) I think it tells you a lot about what kind of man he is, very humble, kind and genuine [emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> ^^^  That pic is adorable.  I also love the one with the little boy who gave him a drawing of Magneto.  He got right down on his knees to talk to him.  He seems great with kids.




Oh yes - you mean these ones Allie?!!! [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just gorgeous!


----------



## gingerglory

I will also add these &#10084;


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I will also add these [emoji173]




Nice [emoji3]

Plus this one!


----------



## gingerglory

^you won! that was the best!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> ^you won! that was the best!




Haha! I still like the little Russian girl best though [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> ^^ ^^ ^^
> ITA. The idea that Alicia plants the stories is too ridiculous to even consider. *If she wants publicity she'd choose a better mag than this trash and the publicity would be favourable not this kind of pathetic  story from an 'insider.' *And why would she want to publicly trash her boyfriend who she obviously loves very much? She has absolutely  nothing to gain and it's just not her style. She's a respected actress who doesn't want the spotlight on her private life or her relationship with Michael. They are both low key private people away from work, just getting on with their lives and by all accounts perfectly happy together. To suggest otherwise is complete nonsense.


Exactly. These pr strategies are schizophrenic.There's no coherence.



SusanBeach said:


> ^^^^ This! &#128591;
> And thank you for the pics




Thanks for the pics!

Oscar predictions:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/aw...redictions/oscars/2015/academy-awards-112015/
http://variety.com/2015/film/in-contention/oscar-predictions-oscars-academy-awards-1201600870/

A throwback (Guinness commercial):
https://youtube.com/watch?v=_Y-UB5wXitw


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh yes - you mean these ones Allie?!!! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194696
> View attachment 3194697
> 
> Just gorgeous!



Yes!!  Adorable!!  Thank you!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yes!!  Adorable!!  Thank you!!




You're very welcome - I like to spread some happiness [emoji2]


----------



## Morgane

Other old pics:


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Other old pics:



Never saw the fourth one before! Thanks Morgane!

Macbeth script for anyone who is interested http://twcguilds.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/MACBETH_SCRIPT_wCover_R31.pdf


----------



## baewatch

bhb2014 said:


> Yeah  I don't feel sorry for him because he usually picks the worst women ever to date (in this case "date") but it must be a nightmare to date a Weinstein girl. A pretty thirsty one actually, who constantly uses him to be on the spotlight.



Haha yes! 

btw I'm learning so much about the PR games since I joined PF.  Thanks Everyone! 
I knew about Z listers faking relationships. Had no idea about this going on with A Listers and favors they owe people in the industry.


----------



## twiddlebird

baewatch said:


> Haha yes!
> 
> btw I'm learning so much about the PR games since I joined PF.  Thanks Everyone!
> I knew about Z listers faking relationships. Had no idea about this going on with A Listers and favors they owe people in the industry.



It happens. Until they get big enough that they are producing and able to nurse a project from it's source until it's release as a producer or executive producer, they're always going to be at someone's mercy. That's where Michael wants to be, but he's not there yet.


----------



## Blueberry12

Cute! Pity there is no M & Cats pix.



gingerglory said:


> I will also add these &#10084;


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Cute! Pity there is no M & Cats pix.


 
Yeah, I love cats. But I can be Michael's kitten, he can pet me and I'll purrrr :giggles:


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Yeah, I love cats. But I can be Michael's kitten, he can pet me and I'll purrrr :giggles:


----------



## gingerglory

Steve Jobs FYC ads


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Steve Jobs FYC ads




I saw Steve Jobs this week and IMO it is a magnificent film. Michael's performance was electrifying and extraordinary, really at the top of his game. If there's any justice he will be nominated for awards at the very least. I have a cynical view of the Oscars though after you explained to me all the other criteria that needs to be met besides the quality of the performance...


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Thanks all, for the lovely pics of Michael with kids. &#128525; If DaddyFass ever happens, it's going to be so precious &#128156;

So, it looks like Macbeth will stream on Amazon Prime. It's good news for me, as it means I'll finally be able to watch it. Can't wait! But it probably also means that the US theatrical release will be very limited.

ETA:  Also, I came across these gifs and thought it was cute &#128522; I can't imagine ever watching Shame with my mom, and I'm not even in the movie! &#128514;


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks all, for the lovely pics of Michael with kids. &#128525; If DaddyFass ever happens, it's going to be so precious &#128156;
> 
> So, it looks like Macbeth will stream on Amazon Prime. It's good news for me, as it means I'll finally be able to watch it. Can't wait! But it probably also means that the US theatrical release will be very limited.
> 
> ETA:  Also, I came across these gifs and thought it was cute &#128522; I can't imagine ever watching Shame with my mom, and I'm not even in the movie! &#128514;



Good news for me too since it didn't play in my local theaters.  

Cute gifs.  I couldn't imagine watching Shame with my parents either.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks all, for the lovely pics of Michael with kids. [emoji7] If DaddyFass ever happens, it's going to be so precious [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> So, it looks like Macbeth will stream on Amazon Prime. It's good news for me, as it means I'll finally be able to watch it. Can't wait! But it probably also means that the US theatrical release will be very limited.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Also, I came across these gifs and thought it was cute [emoji4] I can't imagine ever watching Shame with my mom, and I'm not even in the movie! [emoji23]




Lol, it must have been embarrassing enough for Michael to have his dad and sister watching Shame, and knowing everyone else he knows has seen him stripped bare, both literally and metaphorically. But his mum....that's just the ultimate....the taboo is so strong. He may have to face another similar situation in future too, if he ever has daughters.....[emoji6]


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> I saw Steve Jobs this week and IMO it is a magnificent film. Michael's performance was electrifying and extraordinary, really at the top of his game. If there's any justice he will be nominated for awards at the very least. I have a cynical view of the Oscars though after you explained to me all the other criteria that needs to be met besides the quality of the performance...



Glad you enjoyed the movie and his performance. 



ScorpionDoom said:


> So, it looks like Macbeth will stream on Amazon Prime. It's good news for me, as it means I'll finally be able to watch it. Can't wait! But it probably also means that the US theatrical release will be very limited.



I know! I'm very nervous about the limited release despite RT said it's wide release. I want to see it on big screen!!



pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, it must have been embarrassing enough for Michael to have his dad and sister watching Shame, and knowing everyone else he knows has seen him stripped bare, both literally and metaphorically. But his mum....that's just the ultimate....the taboo is so strong. He may have to face another similar situation in future too,* if he ever has daughters*.....[emoji6]



lol, horror!


----------



## gingerglory

Steve Jobs DVD/Blu-ray cover






http://www.amazon.com/Steve-Jobs-Bl...TF8&qid=1448291252&sr=1-2&keywords=steve+jobs


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Steve Jobs FYC ads


Thanks! 



pearlyqueen said:


> I saw Steve Jobs this week and IMO it is a magnificent film. Michael's performance was electrifying and extraordinary, really at the top of his game*. If there's any justice he will be nominated for awards at the very least*.I have a cynical view of the Oscars though after you explained to me all the other criteria that needs to be met besides the quality of the performance...


He and Leo will probably have the best reviews,but he should at least attend some screenings.. 



ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks all, for the lovely pics of Michael with kids. &#128525; If DaddyFass ever happens, it's going to be so precious &#128156;
> 
> So, it looks like Macbeth will stream on Amazon Prime. It's good news for me, as it means I'll finally be able to watch it. Can't wait! But it probably also means that the US theatrical release will be very limited.
> 
> ETA:  Also, I came across these gifs and thought it was cute &#128522; I can't imagine ever watching Shame with my mom, and I'm not even in the movie! &#128514;


   This is probably my favorite interview with McQueen:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=Ci9aCESJXUQ


UK box office:


> Danny Boyles take on the Apple co-founder has found its best international performance to date in the UK/Ireland. The Universal title placed No. 6 there this frame with $600K at 374 dates for a local cume of $2.7M. In total, it added $1.2M in 16 territories for a $5.17M cume. The worldwide total is now $22.8M with the film in the early stages of offshore release. Egypt and Slovenia debuted this frame with $8K and $7K respectively. Latvia, Serbia and Montenegro are next in line.


And someone wants answers:


> John  7 hours ago
> Whats Danny Boyle excuse to explain Steve Jobs bombing overseas?


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> I know! I'm very nervous about the limited release despite RT said it's wide release. I want to see it on big screen!!



I'm not sure RT is all that reliable when it comes to that sort of thing and BOM still doesn't list what kind of release it'll be. At this point, though, we're 10 days away and there's been no promo to speak of...so I'm not hopeful for anything big. I see that LIFE, coming out the same day, will be on 12 screens. Maybe something like that for Macbeth, too. Anyway, I know I have no chance of seeing it in a theater, so I just want to know when it's hitting Amazon Prime 



Morgane said:


> This is probably my favorite interview with McQueen:
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=Ci9aCESJXUQ




Oh, this is the "Diane & Betsy" one  Yeah, I love this one too.


----------



## gingerglory

From GQ Russia, but I think it's an outtake from an old photo set of L&#8217;Uomo Vogue 2012. Still hot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> From GQ Russia, but I think it's an outtake from an old photo set of LUomo Vogue 2012. Still hot.




Yes, hot photo! I just went to GQ Russia and read their interview in translation. Most of it is the same as countless other Macbeth interviews with Michael. But the opening paragraph is a bit strange, even allowing for google translate! Has Michael at a fancy restaurant with Alicia the day after Cannes closed, and then suddenly leaping up and dancing in the street!! Couldn't post a translated version here so took a screenshot of the paragraph:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Also came across this interview with Michael last month in the German Cosmopolitan which I don't think has been posted here yet. Someone on tumblr helpfully posted a translation too, I think courtesy of the Fascinating Fassbender site.





http://luninosity.tumblr.com/post/131865314174/interview-from-germany-cosmopolitan-november


----------



## mollie12

Jason Segel, interviewed for the awards section of the LA Times, listed MF as an inspiration:



> "I think Michael Fassbender in 'Frank' recently has really inspired me. He does 90% of the movie in a prosthetic head and it evokes more emotion than most actors could hope to without even being able to see his face."



http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/la-en-jason-segel-sidebar-20151124-story.html


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, hot photo! I just went to GQ Russia and read their interview in translation. Most of it is the same as countless other Macbeth interviews with Michael. But the opening paragraph is a bit strange, even allowing for google translate! Has Michael at a fancy restaurant with Alicia the day after Cannes closed, and then suddenly leaping up and dancing in the street!! Couldn't post a translated version here so took a screenshot of the paragraph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197372



I wish I could read Russian! That paragraph is a bit confusing  But I love this part 





> However, Fassbender is shining, he is dressed in something soft, beige and blue, which enhances its resemblance to a teddy bear."



Michael looking like a teddy bear, lol!


----------



## pearlyqueen

The Sydney Morning Herald has news on the Prometheus 2 production - it says it begins shooting in Sydney on 4th April next year. This should allow Michael to do The Snowman as well and have a couple of weeks off in between shooting the two films![emoji3]

http://m.smh.com.au/entertainment/m...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> The Sydney Morning Herald has news on the Prometheus 2 production - it says it begins shooting in Sydney on 4th April next year. This should allow Michael to do The Snowman as well and have a couple of weeks off in between shooting the two films![emoji3]
> 
> http://m.smh.com.au/entertainment/m...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



Good news!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> The Sydney Morning Herald has news on the Prometheus 2 production - it says it begins shooting in Sydney on 4th April next year. This should allow Michael to do The Snowman as well and have a couple of weeks off in between shooting the two films![emoji3]
> 
> http://m.smh.com.au/entertainment/m...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter




That's great!Thanks! It also means his XMA promotion tour could be cut short.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> That's great!Thanks! It also means his XMA promotion tour could be cut short.




He'll be very pleased about that!! [emoji6]


----------



## FassbenderLover

I wonder why Michael would be pleased about doing promo work for the movie he's most famous for, besides Shame


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder why Michael *would *be pleased about doing promo work for the movie he's most famous for, besides Shame




Did you mean to say "wouldnt" in your post based on a previous post? 

Some people on here act like they know anything and everything about Michael based on some posts I read, its pretty embarrassing. 

Anyways, Michael seems to enjoy doing interviews with James McAvoy so I am pretty sure he is looking forward to spending time with his friend hahaha. Personally, I am not a big fan of the XMEN movies but I cant wait for the promo tour


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> That's great!Thanks! It also means his XMA promotion tour could be cut short.



He could start the movie at a later time than the production start date, like he did with the XMEN Apocalypse earlier this year. I doubt Fox would let him get away with doing no promos since he and Mcavoy are the most famous people in the movie.


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> Did you mean to say "wouldnt" in your post based on a previous post?
> 
> Some people on here act like they know anything and everything about Michael based on some posts I read, its pretty embarrassing.
> *
> Anyways, Michael seems to enjoy doing interviews with James McAvoy so I am pretty sure he is looking forward to spending time with his friend hahaha. Personally, I am not a big fan of the XMEN movies but I cant wait for the promo tour :*)



Agreed. He seems so happy doing his previous XMEN promos. The interviews and such he's done with the XMEN cast are some of the most fun and enjoyable to watch! I wouldn't say he doesn't like it. I'm looking forward to it myself.


----------



## FassbenderLover

The interviews from First Class and DoFP were the best, especially First Class. I love their chemistry and its so clear they get along well. Havent seen that with Michael and anyone else. James brings out the smiles and laughter out ofMichael


----------



## mchris55

Yes, the "Cherik" interviews are the best. I hope Fox realizes this, or will they allow the poor performance of Jobs and the sure to be poor performance of Victor Frankenstein influence them? I hope not.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Yes, the "Cherik" interviews are the best. I hope Fox realizes this, or will they allow the poor performance of Jobs and the sure to be poor performance of Victor Frankenstein influence them? I hope not.


 
I hope not either. James and Michael are great actors. Their bromance is one of the best Ive ever seen. Not even Ben and Matt have that. I really hope they signed on for more X men films


----------



## baewatch

ScorpionDoom said:


>


 So Adorbable.. I wanna give him a hug!


----------



## gingerglory

miasharma said:


> He could start the movie at a later time than the production start date, like he did with the XMEN Apocalypse earlier this year. I doubt Fox would let him get away with doing no promos since he and Mcavoy are the most famous people in the movie.



Oh, he definitely will have the promotion obligation for Fox, no doubt. What I meant is just his schedule may not allow him to do as many as he did for DoFP as much as I want to see his interviews for XMEN. He had two months before filming TAU in June so he attended press junket in NY, did premieres in NY, London and Moscow. He was promoting First Class while filming Prometheus, hence the blonde appearance during the promotion. I suspect he probably would at least do as many as he did for First Class. Speaking of famous people in the movie, I would say JLaw would be the most famous. She didn't do much promotion for both XMen due to filming schedule. Since Fox has been trying to bank her star power since DoFP, let's see whether they would want her to promote more the last one of this trilogy.



mchris55 said:


> Yes, the "Cherik" interviews are the best. I hope Fox realizes this, or will they allow the poor performance of Jobs and the sure to be poor performance of Victor Frankenstein influence them? I hope not.



I don't think so. Fox knows exactly how to play the bromance card from the right beginning. They were even trying very hard to play that card for VF. Whatever Jobs and VF performance are quite irrelevant to XMA promotion, IMO. Jobs has great reviews. Its BO performance is not the same thing as VF (if it flops). They are totally different kind of films and VF's reviews are terrible. Besides, Steve Jobs is Universals. Fox knows Michael is not responsible for the BO. XMA is an ensemble piece and FOX will pull full-on promotion mode including Cherik, especially considering this probably would be the last XMEN film in which both of them playing major roles. I suspect even if they sign on more XMEN, the younger ones would be in the foreground.


----------



## LadyOscar

mchris55 said:


> Yes, the "Cherik" interviews are the best. I hope Fox realizes this, or will they allow the poor performance of Jobs and the sure to be poor performance of Victor Frankenstein influence them? I hope not.



I actually can see them making fun of each other about Jobs and Frankenstein &#128514;


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> I actually can see them making fun of each other about Jobs and Frankenstein &#128514;


 
Remember this? I'm sure they'll have no problems making fun of each other. Love the dynamic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv6POS9paa4


----------



## mollie12

I'm sure MF and McAvoy will do some promo together, but as with DoFP, it sounds like they share almost no actual screen time together.  Michael's work was mainly with Oscar Isaac and the Apocalypse team, McAvoy was working with all the young kids (Tye Sheridan, Sophie Turner, Kodi Smit-McPhee), plus Hoult and JLaw.  They just wouldn't have much to discuss in interviews. 

On another topic, Chris Hemsworth on how the Hollywood food chain works:



> "You go through periods, certain seasons, when there's just a mad rush of films to get financed and set up," he said.
> 
> "A large percentage of what I get sent would be superhero-based action films but the ones you really want to do, in order to do something different, are the ones you've usually got to fight for and are a little more difficult to get made."
> 
> While he normally has the pick of the scripts, Hemsworth said a couple of his contemporaries would ***** him.
> 
> "Leo certainly is probably top of the food chain along with Brad Pitt and then you've got Tom Hardy and [Michael] Fassbender," said Hemsworth.



https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/30201308/chris-hemsworth-ditches-la-for-byron-bay/


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I'm sure MF and McAvoy will do some promo together, but as with DoFP, it sounds like they share almost no actual screen time together.  Michael's work was mainly with Oscar Isaac and the Apocalypse team, McAvoy was working with all the young kids (Tye Sheridan, Sophie Turner, Kodi Smit-McPhee), plus Hoult and JLaw.  They just wouldn't have much to discuss in interviews.
> 
> On another topic, Chris Hemsworth on how the Hollywood food chain works:
> 
> 
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/30201308/chris-hemsworth-ditches-la-for-byron-bay/




Interesting interview with Hemsworth, thanks for posting. He says he gets sent 5 or 6 scripts a week, so if Michael trumps him he must be getting even more choice! 
Also noted how he decided to move home to Australia from Hollywood so he and his family could live a normal life, and he's settled near Byron Bay in Australia, where Michael spent Christmas and New Year on a surfing holiday!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

mchris55 said:


> Yes, the "Cherik" interviews are the best. I hope Fox realizes this, or will they allow the poor performance of Jobs and the sure to be poor performance of Victor Frankenstein influence them? I hope not.



I don't think they will. I hope we get lots of interviews of the two of them together, too, but I think based on how their scenes go in the movie, it may be more of a Michael and Oscar pairing. Maybe they'll do a bit of both pairings. And then I'm sure they'll also want to get Jen to do more promo than she has in the past. Of course, there are all those newer ones they'll have to give air time to as well. So yeah, I don't think it's going to be as Cherik heavy as it was for XMFC or even DOFP.

I definitely need more of this, though


----------



## mchris55

Yes, Fox will definitely put JLaw front and center with all of their promotion for Apocalypse. I looked at Metacritic to see the actual scores for VF yesterday and one of the reviews had a ZERO!! What a disaster! 

I remember McConaughey saying something similar to Hemsworth in terms of who gets scripts first. He said "the firsts" for him were Pitt and Clooney.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> I'm sure MF and McAvoy will do some promo together, but as with DoFP, it sounds like they share almost no actual screen time together.  *Michael's work was mainly with Oscar Isaac and the Apocalypse team*, McAvoy was working with all the young kids (Tye Sheridan, Sophie Turner, Kodi Smit-McPhee), plus Hoult and JLaw.  They just wouldn't have much to discuss in interviews.



Yeah, there is a possibility that he gets paired with Isaac, like they did in SDCC for that EW interview.
























> On another topic, Chris Hemsworth on how the Hollywood food chain works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 32-year-old actor admitted he has lost track of the number of scripts he is sent, but said he probably reads five or six a week.
> 
> "You go through periods, certain seasons, when there's just a mad rush of films to get financed and set up," he said.
> 
> "*A large percentage of what I get sent would be superhero-based action films but the ones you really want to do, in order to do something different, are the ones you've usually got to fight for and are a little more difficult to get made.*"
> 
> While he normally has the pick of the scripts, Hemsworth said a couple of his contemporaries would ***** him.
> 
> "Leo certainly is probably top of the food chain along with Brad Pitt and then you've got Tom Hardy and [Michael] Fassbender," said Hemsworth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/30201308/chris-hemsworth-ditches-la-for-byron-bay/
Click to expand...


Thanks for Hemsworth's interview. It really shows Michael's status as one of most sought-after actors in his generation. Tom Hiddleston also said something like he's got scripts with Michael's hand prints all over. Here is really about the freedom of variety of choice that he has and he's not been type cast. Looking at Michael's filmography, lots of films are difficult to get made like Hunger, Frank, SW, even Steve Jobs and those are what he really wants to do and he gets to do it! Even how the script of Steve Jobs landed on his laps shows the food chain.


----------



## gingerglory

From Variety's Contenders Conversations Video interviews

http://variety.com/video/steve-jobs-danny-boyle-aaron-sorkin-apple-ceo-criticism/



> As far as unexpected choices go, Sorkin said star Michael Fassbender made the ideal Jobs.
> 
> &#8220;He is simply a sensational actor who does something that a lot of movie stars are unwilling to do,&#8221; Sorkin said. &#8220;He doesn&#8217;t ask the audience to like him.&#8221;



http://variety.com/video/steve-jobs-danny-boyle-aaron-sorkin-three-scenes/



> &#8220;My job was I was going to have to make the actors king,&#8221; Boyle said. &#8220;This stuff is amazing, but if they don&#8217;t own it like they&#8217;ve written it, it won&#8217;t work. If they&#8217;re just mouthpieces for Aaron, it won&#8217;t really work.&#8221;
> 
> Unlike his other films, Boyle said this one was verbally visceral instead of visually visceral.
> 
> &#8220;*It felt like it was like an action movie with words*,&#8221; he said.



That's exactly how I felt about it, an action movie with words.


----------



## gingerglory

THR's "SAG, Golden Globe Noms Don't Always Equal an Oscar Mention (Analysis)" 

An interesting article about predicting the best actor and actress nom for Oscars

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sag-golden-globe-noms-dont-842081



> Running a regression (a statistical tool used for prediction) on the past 10 years of Oscar data reveals the following: As shown in the above breakdown, the best news an actor can receive is a SAG nomination. In the absence of that, the best case scenario is a Globe drama nomination; next best is a Globe comedy nom.



hollywoodreporter.com/sites/default/files/custom/Meena/THR-39A-dolby.jpg

Basically, the SAG nom is still the key, statistically speaking (we are not discussing exceptions, there are always exceptions). I always knew that once Michael lost the SAG nom for Shame that year (personally, I will always blame Fox Searchlight didn't send out the screener on time), his chance getting the Oscar nom dropped greatly. SAG nom this year will be announced on Dec.9. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gingerglory

Macbeth interview. 

https://youtu.be/Pkyd7JamkGk


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> THR's "SAG, Golden Globe Noms Don't Always Equal an Oscar Mention (Analysis)"
> 
> An interesting article about predicting the best actor and actress nom for Oscars
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sag-golden-globe-noms-dont-842081
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodreporter.com/sites/default/files/custom/Meena/THR-39A-dolby.jpg
> 
> Basically, the SAG nom is still the key, statistically speaking (we are not discussing exceptions, there are always exceptions). I always knew that once Michael lost the SAG nom for Shame that year (personally, I will always blame Fox Searchlight didn't send out the screener on time), his chance getting the Oscar nom dropped greatly. SAG nom this year will be announced on Dec.9. Fingers crossed.



Thanks for that. Very interesting data. I didn't know that about the Shame screeners missing the deadline. I'm sure Universal has been on the ball with sending out the Steve Jobs screeners, right? I hope?


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks for that. Very interesting data. I didn't know that about the Shame screeners missing the deadline. *I'm sure Universal has been on the ball with sending out the Steve Jobs screeners, right? I hope?*



Yeah, don't worry. They sent it out already.



> AJ Marechal@ajmarechal
> getting the screener box going this holiday season.



https://twitter.com/ajmarechal/status/669282413021802496


----------



## gingerglory

> Alien: Covenant will shoot at Sydney&#8217;s Fox Studios from March with Michael Fassbender to reprise his Prometheus role as the synthetic David. Other casting hasn&#8217;t been confirmed although Scott did say that Prometheus 1 star Noomi Rapace will only appear briefly in Covenant. Scott is keen to use Australian actors, revealing that that he wanted Cate Blanchett for The Martian but she was unavailable.
> 
> Michael Fassbender will arrive in Sydney in mid-March for the 16 week shoot.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/ridley-scott-alien-covenant-is-844051


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, don't worry. They sent it out already.







gingerglory said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/ridley-scott-alien-covenant-is-844051



Thanks for that. So they're planning on 3 more of these movies in total?? I wonder if David will survive beyond this one or if this'll be it for him. And Noomi with a "brief" appearance... A bit disappointed about that one, as I really liked her in Prometheus.

I also saw in another article that Michael will play a dual role - there will be two versions of David.  --> http://www.sbs.com.au/movies/article/2015/11/27/ridley-scott-confirms-oz-shoot-alien-covenant-twice-much-michael-fassbender


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> I also saw in another article that Michael will play a dual role - there will be two versions of David.  --> http://www.sbs.com.au/movies/article/2015/11/27/ridley-scott-confirms-oz-shoot-alien-covenant-twice-much-michael-fassbender



 Like this?


----------



## FassbenderLover

You don't say
https://t.co/DcwOR4dG0C


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> You don't say
> https://t.co/DcwOR4dG0C




Just clicked on the link - Pop Sugar? Looks like a downmarket place..... 

Not sure why you posted it here? I can't see any mention of or relevance to Michael Fassbender.....? Or am I missing something?


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> You don't say
> https://t.co/DcwOR4dG0C



Hahahahaha thanks for the link. Certainly very entertaining. All these media outlets make Alicia sound so disposable. Wonder what Michael thinks about that. Not that I think he doesn't care about her, I'm sure she puts out for him whenever they are together and he cares very much about that loool


----------



## FassbenderLover

Well, its about Michael Fassbender, has his picture and mention his relationship, or rather past relationship
Hmm, no mention of Michael? I could have sworn his name was mentioned


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Hahahahaha thanks for the link. Certainly very entertaining. All these media outlets make Alicia sound so disposable. Wonder what Michael thinks about that. Not that I think he doesn't care about her, I'm sure she puts out for him whenever they are together and he cares very much about that loool


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Well, its about Michael Fassbender, has his picture and mention his relationship, or rather past relationship
> Hmm, no mention of Michael? I could have sworn his name was mentioned




No....no mention of Michael, either his current relationship with Alicia or any of his ex girlfriends. Even if it did I would ignore it, looks cheap and downmarket. Typical gossip site that's not worth the time of day.


----------



## FassbenderLover

And yet if that same gossip site had mentioned how in love and happy he is, it would be seen as fact and not so gossipy and unreliable and cheap


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> And yet if that same gossip site had mentioned how in love and happy he is, it would be seen as fact and not so gossipy and unreliable and cheap



hahhahah thanks for stating the truth.


----------



## PSawyer

FassbenderLover said:


> And yet if that same gossip site had mentioned how in love and happy he is, it would be seen as fact and not so gossipy and unreliable and cheap


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> And yet if that same gossip site had mentioned how in love and happy he is, it would be seen as fact and not so gossipy and unreliable and cheap




No, not by me. I treat all gossip sites as trashy. The evidence of him looking happy and in love with Alicia comes mainly from eye witnesses - unbiased people who see them together. They've nothing to gain by making it up either.


----------



## LadyOscar

Wasn't he recently downgraded to "rumored boyfriend" in her latest interview for LA Times?


----------



## LadyOscar

FassbenderLover said:


> And yet if that same gossip site had mentioned how in love and happy he is, it would be seen as fact and not so gossipy and unreliable and cheap



True.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> No, not by me. I treat all gossip sites as trashy. The evidence of him looking happy and in love with Alicia comes mainly from eye witnesses - unbiased people who see them together. They've nothing to gain by making it up either.



I have my opinions of Michaels relationship with Alicia and no one can really change that but I was sincerely wondering about this: most of the sighting of them together (Twitter, Instagram) merely state onlookers seeing them together doing mundane thing. How do you infer happy and in love from these 140 characters or less statements? 

The last sightings of them together were at whole foods and I remember reading a couple fans seeing him and stating that she was with him. By those standard, my cousin and I went to whole foods this past Wednesday to shop for turkey and I guess we are happy and in love. Looool


----------



## miasharma

LadyOscar said:


> Wasn't he recently downgraded to "rumored boyfriend" in her latest interview for LA Times?



Yeah becuase Michael never has and will never be bothered to actually call Alicia his girlfriend in the media. I suspect she is more of a FWB and follows him around to his media events to raise her own profile before her move DG comes out. Alicia, on the other hand, had a whole magazine cover that was dedicated to Michael loool. I think she was okay with being labeled "Michael fassbender's new gf". In all fairness, that was back in summer when her two movies flopped and before the Oscar buzz for DG


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> No, not by me. I treat all gossip sites as trashy.



This is a gossip site.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I have my opinions of Michaels relationship with Alicia and no one can really change that but I was sincerely wondering about this: most of the sighting of them together (Twitter, Instagram) merely state onlookers seeing them together doing mundane thing. How do you infer happy and in love from these 140 characters or less statements?
> 
> 
> 
> The last sightings of them together were at whole foods and I remember reading a couple fans seeing him and stating that she was with him. By those standard, my cousin and I went to whole foods this past Wednesday to shop for turkey and I guess we are happy and in love. Looool




I don't infer anything. When the people who see them together are asked further details they always reply that way - i.e. they looked like they are in love, very intimate etc including the last sighting in Soho a couple of weeks ago. Prior to that they were seen at the Macbeth Q & A in London, same thing, in love, happy. At the Steve Jobs premiere in NYC Michael was seen greeting Alicia there with a big kiss. In Sicily the person who saw them said she had difficulty believing the split rumour as she'd seen them two weeks previously looking intimate and loved up. Then there were the comments made at the Testament of Youth premiere, you may recall the "relationship goals" account? And there were others there who stated the same. 

All these people are unbiased and have seen them with their own eyes. They are not usually fans of either and are not trying to sell anything. It's all consistent and independent. So why would anyone choose not to believe them? They just happened to be in the same place at the same time as Michael and Alicia and gave accounts of what they saw; a low key private couple who looked very loved up.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> Wasn't he recently downgraded to "rumored boyfriend" in her latest interview for LA Times?


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> This is a gossip site.


 So what you trying to say, Purse Forum is trashy now?


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> So what you trying to say, Purse Forum is trashy now?



Hahahahaha according to some people's standards that all gossip is trashy, then I guess this site is trashy and everyone posting here is trashy too. Hahahahahah oh well


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't infer anything. When the people who see them together are asked further details they always reply that way - i.e. they looked like they are in love, very intimate etc including the last sighting in Soho a couple of weeks ago. Prior to that they were seen at the Macbeth Q & A in London, same thing, in love, happy. At the Steve Jobs premiere in NYC Michael was seen greeting Alicia there with a big kiss. In Sicily the person who saw them said she had difficulty believing the split rumour as she'd seen them two weeks previously looking intimate and loved up. Then there were the comments made at the Testament of Youth premiere, you may recall the "relationship goals" account? And there were others there who stated the same.
> 
> All these people are unbiased and have seen them with their own eyes. They are not usually fans of either and are not trying to sell anything. It's all consistent and independent. So why would anyone choose not to believe them? They just happened to be in the same place at the same time as Michael and Alicia and gave accounts of what they saw; a low key private couple who looked very loved up.



Thank you, I understand better now. I guess I never really follow up on these sightings and wait to see if there have been more responses, so I don't really know the details.


----------



## FassbenderLover

All I know is, if I'm at the right place at the right time, for the right price I too can say a celeb and his/her significant other looked happy and in love. But if I cant provide proof of that, take what I say with a grain of salt #justsaying. Moreover, by her own mouth, she (who I shall not mention) said when she was in NY, she was with a friend who lived above a whole foods store. Was that friend Alex? So would fans mix the two and say she was with Michael? I have yet to see picture proof. And knowing Michael he always take pics with his female fans. And if more than 1 random person so happen to spot them looking o so loved up, certainly 1 or 2 of the three would have and should have provided proof. Even from a distance I would have taken a pic. But hey, they walk too fast. But at a whole foods store they would be browsing the aisles, right? So it would be possible to snap a pic without them knowing right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> All I know is, if I'm at the right place at the right time, for the right price I too can say a celeb and his/her significant other looked happy and in love. But if I cant provide proof of that, take what I say with a grain of salt #justsaying. Moreover, by her own mouth, she (who I shall not mention) said when she was in NY, she was with a friend who lived above a whole foods store. Was that friend Alex? So would fans mix the two and say she was with Michael? I have yet to see picture proof. And knowing Michael he always take pics with his female fans. And if more than 1 random person so happen to spot them looking o so loved up, certainly 1 or 2 of the three would have and should have provided proof. Even from a distance I would have taken a pic. But hey, they walk too fast. But at a whole foods store they would be browsing the aisles, right? So it would be possible to snap a pic without them knowing right?




To the best of my knowledge people who spot actors in their private time and tweet about it don't get paid for it, so not sure what you're implying? Nor do I get the supposed suspicious connection between Alicia mentioning she has a friend who lives above a Whole Foods store in NYC and then being seen in one with Michael in London? I think the interview with Alicia you're referring to was published after that sighting anyway. Not that it matters, the people who saw them together in London are random people. And it's not true that Michael always agrees to pictures with female fans either; I've read of several occasions where he's refused, even before he met Alicia. Maybe you would manage a sneaky pic if you happened upon them together, but not everybody chooses to do that!


----------



## BagBerry13

FassbenderLover said:


> All I know is, if I'm at the right place at the right time, for the right price I too can say a celeb and his/her significant other looked happy and in love. But if I cant provide proof of that, take what I say with a grain of salt #justsaying. Moreover, by her own mouth, she (who I shall not mention) said when she was in NY, she was with a friend who lived above a whole foods store. *Was that friend Alex? So would fans mix the two and say she was with Michael?* I have yet to see picture proof. And knowing Michael he always take pics with his female fans. And if more than 1 random person so happen to spot them looking o so loved up, certainly 1 or 2 of the three would have and should have provided proof. Even from a distance I would have taken a pic. But hey, they walk too fast. But at a whole foods store they would be browsing the aisles, right? So it would be possible to snap a pic without them knowing right?



Yeah right because Alex is a 1,83m small ginger with a shark smile. 
If someone can't keep those two distinctively different looking actors apart they might not know much about actors in general.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Interview with Michael from Irish Tatler; scans courtesy of Fassinating Fassbender.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_QMycmZpbYlYzRGRi1nLTdQS1U&usp=sharing


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> All I know is, if I'm at the right place at the right time, for the right price I too can say a celeb and his/her significant other looked happy and in love. But if I cant provide proof of that, take what I say with a grain of salt #justsaying. Moreover, by her own mouth, she (who I shall not mention) said when she was in NY, she was with a friend who lived above a whole foods store. Was that friend Alex? So would fans mix the two and say she was with Michael? I have yet to see picture proof. And knowing Michael he always take pics with his female fans. And if more than 1 random person so happen to spot them looking o so loved up, certainly 1 or 2 of the three would have and should have provided proof. Even from a distance I would have taken a pic. But hey, they walk too fast. But at a whole foods store they would be browsing the aisles, right? So it would be possible to snap a pic without them knowing right?



Looool all this talk about whole foods and both Michael and Alicia don't look like they eat all that much. Michael is too skinny and Alicia has a body of a 12 year old boy. 

Anyways, I agree with you. All these tweets should be taken with a grain of salt whether they are pro or anti relationship.


----------



## miasharma

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah right because Alex is a 1,83m small ginger with a shark smile.
> If someone can't keep those two distinctively different looking actors apart they might not know much about actors in general.



Hahahahaha I hope no one thinks those two look alike. But come on!! Small?? Poor Michael is 6 feet tall!! (I think, at least that's what Google says lol). That's plenty tall. And his third leg makes up for whatever he maybe lacking in height hahahaha


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Well, true. For British/Irish standards he's tall (can't believe how small the men here are). But in the rest of Europe he's considered average to small.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Hahahahaha I hope no one thinks those two look alike. But come on!! Small?? Poor Michael is 6 feet tall!! (I think, at least that's what Google says lol). That's plenty tall. And his third leg makes up for whatever he maybe lacking in height hahahaha


 
Girl I would love to have a go at or rather on his third leg. Lest say for argument's sake she was with Michael (even tho they were London at the time of the sighting but in her interview she said NY), she's referring to him as her "friend" now? Hmm ok


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't infer anything. When the people who see them together are asked further details they always reply that way - i.e. they looked like they are in love, very intimate etc including the last sighting in Soho a couple of weeks ago. Prior to that they were seen at the Macbeth Q & A in London, same thing, in love, happy. *At the Steve Jobs premiere in NYC Michael was seen greeting Alicia there with a big kiss.** In Sicily the person who saw them said she had difficulty believing the split rumour as she'd seen them two weeks previously looking intimate and loved up.* Then there were the comments made at the Testament of Youth premiere, you may recall the "relationship goals" account? And there were others there who stated the same.
> 
> All these people are unbiased and have seen them with their own eyes. They are not usually fans of either and are not trying to sell anything. It's all consistent and independent. So why would anyone choose not to believe them? They just happened to be in the same place at the same time as Michael and Alicia and gave accounts of what they saw; a low key private couple who looked very loved up.



Links on the Steve Jobs kiss and the Sicily person, please. I don't recall that anyone said those things, and this might just be an overstatement.

I don't really care about the TOY premier, as that was in June and a lot has happened since then.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Girl I would love to have a go at or rather on his third leg. Lest say for argument's sake she was with Michael (even tho they were London at the time of the sighting but in her interview she said NY), she's referring to him as her "friend" now? Hmm ok




No, you're confusing two separate things. In an interview Alicia said she had a friend with an apartment in NYC above a Whole Foods store. She was separately seen in London shopping at a Whole Food store with Michael a couple of weeks ago. At no time did she refer to Michael as her "friend", he doesn't have an apartment in NYC. I don't know who the friend in question is either, or why you think it's Alex? I hear he and Michael are now friendly though btw.


----------



## FassbenderLover

We can go back and forth on a lot of things but let me say something. Michael said in an interview few weeks ago or over a month ago that he wanted to have sex and have deep meaningful connections or something like that. He was asked recently if he's experienced the big one, I think the interviewer mentioned love, I assumed he asking if Michael had ever experienced it strongly and Michael answered he believe it can happen. Now this is how  see it, those two been broken up. Any sightings since then is 2 friends (if that) hanging out. No man in a relationship say "he wants to have sex", he'd say "he's having lots of sex". No man in a relationship would say "he wants deep meaning connections", he would say "i have a deep connection with my bf". No man in a relationship would say "I haven't experienced the big one yet" he'd say "currently I'm in love". All that is an indication that Michael Fassbender is a single man. If he "gush" about her its nothing cuz he gushes about his female costars and say they're the best and dedicated and all that. He said very recently he likes a female with passion and who has strong opinion and not one who crochets, i cant help but think of when he was seen playing cards while on a boat (really? If I were there with him u bet we wouldn't be playing card like that. We'd find other ways to enjoy our time). But anyway, its only a matter of time before he's officially single, he keeps dropping hints anyway.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> We can go back and forth on a lot of things but let me say something. Michael said in an interview few weeks ago or over a month ago that he wanted to have sex and have deep meaningful connections or something like that. He was asked recently if he's experienced the big one, I think the interviewer mentioned love, I assumed he asking if Michael had ever experienced it strongly and Michael answered he believe it can happen. Now this is how  see it, those two been broken up. Any sightings since then is 2 friends (if that) hanging out. No man in a relationship say "he wants to have sex", he'd say "he's having lots of sex". No man in a relationship would say "he wants deep meaning connections", he would say "i have a deep connection with my bf". No man in a relationship would say "I haven't experienced the big one yet" he'd say "currently I'm in love". All that is an indication that Michael Fassbender is a single man. If he "gush" about her its nothing cuz he gushes about his female costars and say they're the best and dedicated and all that. He said very recently he likes a female with passion and who has strong opinion and not one who crochets, i cant help but think of when he was seen playing cards while on a boat (really? If I were there with him u bet we wouldn't be playing card like that. We'd find other ways to enjoy our time). But anyway, its only a matter of time before he's officially single, he keeps dropping hints anyway.




Well you believe what you want, but Michael didn't actually reply in the way you suggest, and he is deliberately evasive when anyone asks probing questions about his personal life. Just because he says he likes sex a lot or wants it a lot doesn't mean he wants to have it with lots of different women.There is plenty of evidence from independent unbiased people that he and Alicia are very much a couple but both refuse to talk about their relationship and dodge questions that try to catch them out. If he's a "single" man he's spending a great deal of time with one woman, and behaving in a way with her that lovers do....


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> Links on the Steve Jobs kiss and the Sicily person, please. I don't recall that anyone said those things, and this might just be an overstatement.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care about the TOY premier, as that was in June and a lot has happened since then.




Sure:

https://twitter.com/samuraicicero/status/651102652596649984
https://twitter.com/samuraicicero/status/651107273947938816
https://instagram.com/p/7ChAhCr9OO/


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Well you believe what you want, but Michael didn't actually reply in the way you suggest, and he is deliberately evasive when anyone asks probing questions about his personal life. Just because he says he likes sex a lot or wants it a lot doesn't mean he wants to have it with lots of different women.There is plenty of evidence from independent unbiased people that he and Alicia are very much a couple but both refuse to talk about their relationship and dodge questions that try to catch them out. If he's a "single" man he's spending a great deal of time with one woman, and behaving in a way with her that lovers do....



Could you please direct me to the tweet or Instagram that said that Michael kissed Alicia at Steve jobs premiere. I tried to find it but couldn't. 

I remember reading that she came to the premiere with another friend, not Michael. Didn't read anything or see any pictures about kisses, lest it was all made up

Eta nevermind, I think you posted the links above. Thanks

SECOND ETA that Jemima lady gives me really weird vibes so I rather not read or believe anything associated with her Twitter. She could qualify as an online bully. I dont know how she doesn't gross out more people on here. She could be certified as mentally obsessive compulsive


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Could you please direct me to the tweet or Instagram that said that Michael kissed Alicia at Steve jobs premiere. I tried to find it but couldn't.
> 
> I remember reading that she came to the premiere with another friend, not Michael. Didn't read anything or see any pictures about kisses, lest it was all made up
> 
> Eta nevermind, I think you posted the links above. Thanks
> 
> *SECOND ETA that Jemima lady gives me really weird vibes so I rather not read or believe anything associated with her Twitter. She could qualify as an online bully. I dont know how she doesn't gross out more people on here. She could be certified as mentally obsessive compulsive*


 
Like the time she asked someone what Michael was eating. Borderline stalker


----------



## FassbenderLover

Walking very fast but got a very good picture of Michael. If I didn't now better I'd think Michael was looking back to make sure the photog was keeping up


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Could you please direct me to the tweet or Instagram that said that Michael kissed Alicia at Steve jobs premiere. I tried to find it but couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading that she came to the premiere with another friend, not Michael. Didn't read anything or see any pictures about kisses, lest it was all made up
> 
> 
> 
> Eta nevermind, I think you posted the links above. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND ETA that Jemima lady gives me really weird vibes so I rather not read or believe anything associated with her Twitter. She could qualify as an online bully. I dont know how she doesn't gross out more people on here. She could be certified as mentally obsessive compulsive




Lol, but she didn't post it. The guy who took the photo of Alicia next to Michael was the one who saw him kiss her. And tbh I have more of a problem with people who are always going on about Michael being well endowed than someone who asked what he ate. That's really objectifying him and it happens so often on Twitter and elsewhere.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Like the time she asked someone what Michael was eating. Borderline stalker



More like full blown obsessive compulsive stalker. Just reading her tweets scares me. If anyone thinks we here talk too much about Alicia and Michael, then they haven't seen the girl who dedicates her every breathing second to finding out if Michael is with Alicia or not lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> More like full blown obsessive compulsive stalker. Just reading her tweets scares me. If anyone thinks we here talk too much about Alicia and Michael, then they haven't seen the girl who dedicates her every breathing second to finding out if Michael is with Alicia or not lol


  Lol like today someone posted a pic of Michael on the set of Jobs getting lunch, she asked if he was in a lien by himself LOLOL. He might be an actor but he's a regular guy


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> *Lol I could talk about his third leg all day, everyday and not get tired. It's quite impressive, especially for someone of his ethnicity hahaha*
> 
> *I remember seeing it for the first time in shame and my jaw involuntarily dropped*.


 
The most impressive member on the planet. The way it swings, oh my. Things I'd like to do to it


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> More like full blown obsessive compulsive stalker. Just reading her tweets scares me. If anyone thinks we here talk too much about Alicia and Michael, then they haven't seen the girl who dedicates her every breathing second to finding out if Michael is with Alicia or not lol




Isn't that Fassy Tea? And when she can't find out she encourages "anons" to submit their fantasies, lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

So you guys think it's acceptable for Michael's genitals to be constantly discussed publicly? See I don't. If any of you were an actress and your genitals were constantly drooled over in public by strangers would you like it? I know I would be extremely uncomfortable and embarrassed and I imagine Michael feels the same way.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Isn't that Fassy Tea? And when she can't find out she encourages "anons" to submit their fantasies, lol



Hahahahaha totally forgot about that crazy blog. Fassy tea maybe crazy but even she can't match the level of absurd crazy presented by jemima. I remember jemima bullying someone on Twitter just becuase she didn't like what she read about Alicia. There has to be something missing in her brain. She legit scares me and I think she is from London so I don't doubt she may have stalked Michael in real life too


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> So you guys think it's acceptable for Michael's genitals to be constantly discussed publicly? See I don't. If any of you were an actress and your genitals were constantly drooled over in public by strangers would you like it? I know I would be extremely uncomfortable and embarrassed and I imagine Michael feels the same way.



Have you seen the latest Graham Norton? Did you hear what he said about fandoms? That should explain a lot! Normal, reasonable people with common sense don't come up with this kind of stuff.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Hahahahaha totally forgot about that crazy blog. Fassy tea maybe crazy but even she can't match the level of absurd crazy presented by jemima. I remember jemima bullying someone on Twitter just becuase she didn't like what she read about Alicia. There has to be something missing in her brain. She legit scares me and I think she is from London so I don't doubt she may have stalked Michael in real life too




I see her tweets from time to time but can't recall seeing anything crazy, and don't know where she lives or why she would pose a threat to anyone?? Tbh I see much worse stuff on Twitter than questions about lunch choices, lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Have you seen the latest Graham Norton? Did you hear what he said about fandoms? That should explain a lot! Normal, reasonable people with common sense don't come up with this kind of stuff.




No, the one last night with Chris Hemsworth? I haven't seen it yet. Was this kind of objectification brought up?


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> No, the one last night with Chris Hemsworth? I haven't seen it yet. Was this kind of objectification brought up?



No, the one with Johnny Depp, Cumberbatch, Radcliffe and McAvoy. They all had crazy fan stories which in itself is already disturbing. And as Johnny said some people have just too much time on their hands.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> No, the one with Johnny Depp, Cumberbatch, Radcliffe and McAvoy. They all had crazy fan stories which in itself is already disturbing. And as Johnny said some people have just too much time on their hands.




No, when was that aired? I saw the one with Michael, then last week it wasn't on because of Children In Need...I must have not noticed it but can watch it on iPlayer [emoji3] But I do have strong feelings about this kind of objectification, it makes me feel very uncomfortable. . . it's kind of demeaning. Private fantasies are one thing but just because Michael's a man doesn't make it ok IMO


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> No, when was that aired? I saw the one with Michael, then last week it wasn't on because of Children In Need...I must have not noticed it but can watch it on iPlayer [emoji3] But I do have strong feelings about this kind of objectification, it makes me feel very uncomfortable. . . it's kind of demeaning. Private fantasies are one thing but just because Michael's a man doesn't make it ok IMO



You've already missed two. Last week was Tom Hanks and Peter Capaldi. This week the ones mentioned above.

Well, all I can say is if you have fantasies, take that to the bedroom and let your right hand handle the rest. It does come across indeed quite weird to post your objectifications about a stranger (no matter if famous) online.

What he says in the first 6 seconds.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> You've already missed two. Last week was Tom Hanks and Peter Capaldi. This week the ones mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all I can say is if you have fantasies, take that to the bedroom and let your right hand handle the rest. It does come across indeed quite weird to post your objectifications about a stranger (no matter if famous) online.
> 
> 
> 
> What he says in the first 6 seconds.





LOL! Exactly! Poor Benedict, I don't know much about him but do know a huge amount of crap gets written about his wife. Ditto Robert Pattinson and his fiancée. Unfortunately it appears women are solely responsible for this kind of activity, it doesn't reflect well on us. And it's sad to see it happening to Michael too now, albeit at a smaller level.


----------



## Allie28

BagBerry13 said:


> No, the one with Johnny Depp, Cumberbatch, Radcliffe and McAvoy. They all had crazy fan stories which in itself is already disturbing. And as Johnny said some people have just too much time on their hands.



I've suspected this is maybe why Michael has closed himself off a bit since becoming really famous.  It's self preservation/protection mode.

Chiwetel Ejiofor recently commented about this too....

_Yeah, I just dont think about it. I dont worry about it, primarily because theres nothing you can do about it. This is something that Im very grateful for, but on the whole, people are very respectful with me. Theyre nice, and they ask for an autograph or photograph, and it very rarely has any kind of hysterical quality to it. Thats the thing I dont respond very well to, and *I see it very often with friends of mine.* For example, Im working with Benedict Cumberbatch at the moment, and people have that quality when theyre around him. They get a little hysterical about it, and that is really odd to watch. To be in the center of that is very peculiar. Each actor influences the people who go to see their movies in totally different ways. Its fascinating to see that distinction in action, but Im sort of glad its not something I contend with._

I think maybe Michael is one of the friends that he was talking about.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I've suspected this is maybe why Michael has closed himself off a bit since becoming really famous.  It's self preservation/protection mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Chiwetel Ejiofor recently commented about this too....
> 
> 
> 
> _Yeah, I just dont think about it. I dont worry about it, primarily because theres nothing you can do about it. This is something that Im very grateful for, but on the whole, people are very respectful with me. Theyre nice, and they ask for an autograph or photograph, and it very rarely has any kind of hysterical quality to it. Thats the thing I dont respond very well to, and *I see it very often with friends of mine.* For example, Im working with Benedict Cumberbatch at the moment, and people have that quality when theyre around him. They get a little hysterical about it, and that is really odd to watch. To be in the center of that is very peculiar. Each actor influences the people who go to see their movies in totally different ways. Its fascinating to see that distinction in action, but Im sort of glad its not something I contend with._
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe Michael is one of the friends that he was talking about.




Yes, I agree, it is self protection and protecting the people you care about too. I remember an interview James McAvoy gave from 2011 when asked why he won't talk about his wife and son and he said something very similar:

"McAvoy married Duff four years ago  they met when they were both in Shameless in 2004  and had a son, Andrew, last year. Not that McAvoy will talk about either of them. He gives another apologetic wince and brings down the shutters.

When I started out, I felt I had to try to be interesting in interviews. Id talk up things I did as a kid, you know  taking drugs, silly things like that. But after a while I felt it was very important that I should just try to be myself. Also keep my privacy intact. Because if you lose that, youve kind of lost everything. If I make a friend and I want to tell that friend something, Im doing it because I want to share something with him or her. But whats the point if theyve already read about it in a magazine?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/starsandstories/8317228/James-McAvoy-interview.html

Clearly he didn't even reveal his son's name!

And this from 2013

"....he reckons its fairly easy to stay incognito. I think people are quite used to the fact I dont talk about my private life and the paparazzi dont usually bother me.

I get stopped in the street now and then, but people are nice and I dont mind that  Ive never minded that. All I want to do is keep my private life private  my relationship and having a child and all that kind of stuff.

http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-...James-McAvoy-Family-is-really-important-to-me

And as we know, James is a friend of Michael's so I'm sure they've discussed this topic, probably more than   once.


----------



## LadyOscar

miasharma said:


> Hahahahaha totally forgot about that crazy blog. Fassy tea maybe crazy but even she can't match the level of absurd crazy presented by jemima. I remember jemima bullying someone on Twitter just becuase she didn't like what she read about Alicia. There has to be something missing in her brain. She legit scares me and I think she is from London so I don't doubt she may have stalked Michael in real life too



She also bullied someone b/c he didn't like Michael as actor. She seriously needs therapy. And yes, I agree, it is scary that she lives in London.


----------



## mchris55

MF is in on the penis stuff, and though it may not be something he wants to talk about (he IS a fabulous actor and he wants to talk about the work), he does tacitly encourage the penis chatter to some degree. It has not escaped me that in the last two films he produced, Slow West and Macbeth, there were, um, "package" prints that could clearly be seen that were not part of the story. 

James has loosened his stance on talking about his son, Brendan. The last story he told was one where his son was upset James met some pop star at a concert.


----------



## twiddlebird

twiddlebird said:


> I give my mother a big good kiss, and we're amicable. That doesn't mean we're lovers.
> 
> Also, Jemima lives for bringing out the confirmation bias narrative of permanent and *everlasting rainbow unicorn* and that puts me on permanent side eye. Jemima got the response they were looking for, or one they settled for. "Amicable" LOL...
> 
> The Sicily one was also months ago, so it matters not. Whatever.



LOL, I over-edited and removed the word "love", but I think my meaning is understood. The sappy language that gets used on Twitter and IG is over the top, IMO. There's more than a little projection going on with Twitter and IG with regard to MF and AV, and factually speaking they've said nothing about their relationship, and therefore we no nothing factual about what their feelings are. 

As for myself, and I get nothing more than a friends with benefits vibe, but that's just me. Having had personal experience with love, I really hesitate to attribute feelings to people I don't know and who have said nothing about their emotional state to the public.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> LOL, I over-edited and removed the word "love", but I think my meaning is understood. The sappy language that gets used on Twitter and IG is over the top, IMO. There's more than a little projection going on with Twitter and IG with regard to MF and AV, and factually speaking they've said nothing about their relationship, and therefore we no nothing factual about what their feelings are.
> 
> As for myself, and I get nothing more than a friends with benefits vibe, but that's just me. Having had personal experience with love, I really hesitate to attribute feelings to people I don't know and who have said nothing about their emotional state to the public.




Hmm, but several completely different people who have no connection with each other are all interpreting what they see in the same way. Notwithstanding we've all seen the pap pics and video  of them kissing in NYC and Cannes. Add to that that they are constantly with each other in their private lives. And Alicia did confirm they are a couple in an interview, I think in July. But don't expect her to expand on that, she's as private as Michael is about her personal life, as it's clear Michael is not prepared to give an inch any more. 

In the face of all that IMO the logical interpretation is they are in a romantic relationship. As Alicia herself said it would be silly to deny it in the face of so much that's out there.


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> LOL, I over-edited and removed the word "love", but I think my meaning is understood. The sappy language that gets used on Twitter and IG is over the top, IMO. There's more than a little projection going on with Twitter and IG with regard to MF and AV, and factually speaking they've said nothing about their relationship, and therefore we no nothing factual about what their feelings are.
> 
> As for myself, and I get nothing more than a friends with benefits vibe, but that's just me. Having had personal experience with love, I really hesitate to attribute feelings to people I don't know and who have said nothing about their emotional state to the public.


 
Friends with benefits? More like friends with no benefits lol. I wouldn't be surprised if tis been months since they've been intimate. They could go on a million vacations together it don't mean they're banging. But that's just me. They don't speak on the relationship cuz frankly there is no relationship to speak on. Hence no need to confirm anything. They went from "casually dating" to.....well, what are they? I say friends who hang out. He look like he's over it and she at times look like she would rather be somewhere else. As for whether fassytea is jemima, I checked over there and someone who lurked here (relax it wasn't me) mentioned that someone said she might be jemima. She said shes not jemima, gave her actual twitter account and said she hasnt used it in a while. I believe her. I doubt she has multiple accounts too lol


----------



## LadyOscar

FassbenderLover said:


> Friends with benefits? More like friends with no benefits lol. I wouldn't be surprised if tis been months since they've been intimate. They could go on a million vacations together it don't mean they're banging. But that's just me. They don't speak on the relationship cuz frankly there is no relationship to speak on. Hence no need to confirm anything. They went from "casually dating" to.....well, what are they? I say friends who hang out. He look like he's over it and she at times look like she would rather be somewhere else. As for whether fassytea is jemima, I checked over there and someone who lurked here (relax it wasn't me) mentioned that someone said she might be jemima. She said shes not jemima, gave her actual twitter account and said she hasnt used it in a while. I believe her. I doubt she has multiple accounts too lol



FassyTea and Jemima are NOT the same person. I used to have a Tumblr account and I talked to her before she opened the FassyTea account and I know her on Twitter (where she is under her real name). I don't like FassyTea on Tumblr and her anons but she is still less crazy and harmless than creepy Jemima.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Tbh I don't know why so much attention is being given to people on Twitter all of a sudden? One tweeter in particular is being castigated for being crazy and creepy for asking questions about Michael but let's be honest, many people do that. Nobody more so than the Fassy Tea person. I just went to her blog where she gives her Twitter account. A quick scroll through her tweets reveals she constantly quizzes people who report sightings of Michael, always asking if he was alone or was his girlfriend with him. Recently she stepped it up asking if he was smoking, what he was wearing, what Alicia was wearing, if they had shopping bags, what was their body language, where were they touching each other, did the OP think they were living together. She even contacted The Times of Malta asking if Michael and his girlfriend were there.....But somehow she's ok but Jemima is creepy and certifiably insane?? I guess the fact that Fassy Tea is anti Alicia and Jemima pro Alicia determines one is harmless and the other creepy and insane in some people's eyes, lol.


----------



## LadyOscar

Jemima is creepy because if someone doesn't like Fassbender/Vikander/Vikassy she will make it personal to a point that she becames rude and belligerent. That's only my opinion. 
To be fair I wish there was a way for Fassbender's team to sue FassyTea for false rumor and libel. I'm not a fan of her, but at least she lives far away and doesn't pose any threat.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LadyOscar said:


> Jemima is creepy because if someone doesn't like Fassbender/Vikander/Vikassy she will make it personal to a point that she becames rude and belligerent. That's only my opinion.
> 
> To be fair I wish there was a way for Fassbender's team to sue FassyTea for false rumor and libel. I'm not a fan of her, but at least she lives far away and doesn't pose any threat.




I wouldn't know so much detail about either of them including where they live - how would you know? - and don't see either posing a threat! People get into arguments on Twitter all the time, it's easy to let rip when you can be anonymous on there. I agree with you about Fassy Tea and the false rumours and libel, but Michael never bothers addressing false stuff about him. Sometimes I wish he would!


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmm, but several completely different people who have no connection with each other are all interpreting what they see in the same way. Notwithstanding we've all seen the pap pics and video  of them kissing in NYC and Cannes. *Add to that that they are constantly with each other in their private lives.* And Alicia did confirm they are a couple in an interview, I think in July. But don't expect her to expand on that, she's as private as Michael is about her personal life, as it's clear Michael is not prepared to give an inch any more.
> 
> In the face of all that IMO the logical interpretation is they are in a romantic relationship. As Alicia herself said it would be silly to deny it in the face of so much that's out there.



There have also been several completely different people who have no connection with each other that have said they have witnessed them fighting and arguing as well. 

July is an eternity ago in a relationship - especially one as new as theirs - and they're celebrities on top of that which brings it's own challenge to maintaining a monogamous relationship. Anything earlier than September really isn't relevant IMO.

We don't know they are "constantly with each other in their private lives". We don't even know where each of them live for certain, or what they do all the time everyday. We know nothing, really. Again, unless they say otherwise, they're just friends as far as I'm concerned. I happen to think they might still be "casually dating" (euphemism) each other for convenience sake, but "love" is a big huge stretch in my opinion unless they publicly attest to it.


----------



## twiddlebird

FassbenderLover said:


> Friends with benefits? More like friends with no benefits lol. I wouldn't be surprised if tis been months since they've been intimate. They could go on a million vacations together it don't mean they're banging. But that's just me. They don't speak on the relationship cuz frankly there is no relationship to speak on. Hence no need to confirm anything. They went from "casually dating" to.....well, what are they? I say friends who hang out. He look like he's over it and she at times look like she would rather be somewhere else. As for whether fassytea is jemima, I checked over there and someone who lurked here (relax it wasn't me) mentioned that someone said she might be jemima. She said shes not jemima, gave her actual twitter account and said she hasnt used it in a while. I believe her. I doubt she has multiple accounts too lol



I agree that's also a distinct possibility. Especially if Fassy has another lady that's he'd rather be intimate with. We don't know, but we do know that he doesn't seem to have a lack of options for women to be intimate with in general. I leave out the possibility that he might still be FWB with her because it's easy, and Fassy is Fassy. That's just the kind of man he is.

She doesn't appear to have a rep for lots of male intimates unlike Fassy, so it's probably even more appealing to her to keep him around for that reason. That's why I'll go so far as to say FWB. I really like Fassy, but based on his interview responses, he doesn't strike me as a one woman monogamous kind of guy atm, and not one to turn down sex with a friendly someone who he knows when it's offered either.


----------



## twiddlebird

LadyOscar said:


> FassyTea and Jemima are NOT the same person. I used to have a Tumblr account and I talked to her before she opened the FassyTea account and I know her on Twitter (where she is under her real name). I don't like FassyTea on Tumblr and her anons but she is still less crazy and harmless than creepy Jemima.



Agree. FassyTea isn't a fan of Vikassy. Jemima clearly is. Not the same agenda at all. In my opinion, FassyTea might be a fan of Michael (warts and all), but is ultimately harmless. 

Jemima scares me. 

Unrelated, but I thought I'd put this up since I got my tree up today: :xtree:


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> There have also been several completely different people who have no connection with each other that have said they have witnessed them fighting and arguing as well.
> 
> July is an eternity ago in a relationship - especially one as new as theirs - and they're celebrities on top of that which brings it's own challenge to maintaining a monogamous relationship. Anything earlier than September really isn't relevant IMO.
> 
> *We don't know they are "constantly with each other in their private lives". We don't even know where each of them live for certain, or what they do all the time everyday*. We know nothing, really. Again, unless they say otherwise, they're just friends as far as I'm concerned. I happen to think they might still be "casually dating" (euphemism) each other for convenience sake, but "love" is a big huge stretch in my opinion unless they publicly attest to it.



Thank you! I was just thinking that we dont even know where Michael is most of the times, so we definitely do not know who he may or may not be with. Saying he is with Alicia constantly is just perpetuating gossip and pretty rude to other fine ladies he may or may not spend his downtime with hahahaha. After all, he did state very clearly he likes to have a lot of sex.


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> Agree. FassyTea isn't a fan of Vikassy. Jemima clearly is. Not the same agenda at all. In my opinion, FassyTea might be a fan of Michael (warts and all), but is ultimately harmless.
> 
> *Jemima scares me.*
> 
> Unrelated, but I thought I'd put this up since I got my tree up today: :xtree:



thank you again!! I thought I was the only one thoroughly creeped out by that jemima account. Glad to see many others agree with me. That girl is creepy beyond belief. 

Congrats on the tree LOL! My husband and I will forego a real Christmas tree and are instead buying a pre-lit one from costco! Cant wait to decorate the tree!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Tweeter: "Michael is next to me"
Jemima: "Is he wearing his old tracksuit..."

Why care what he's wearing? Not scary at all
As for FWB? I'd love to be his FWB and have a deep connection with him, even if its purely physical


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Tweeter: "Michael is next to me"
> Jemima: "Is he wearing his old tracksuit..."
> 
> Why care what he's wearing? Not scary at all
> As for FWB? I'd love to be his FWB and have a deep connection with him, even if its purely physical



LOL  my favorite was when she was tweeting to all the media outlets reporting the vikassy breakup and incessantly repeating that they were still together. poor girl.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> LOL  my favorite was when she was tweeting to all the media outlets reporting the vikassy breakup and incessantly repeating that they were still together. poor girl.


 
Omg she did that? Wow. Wheres a padded room when u need one
Anyway, how's my boo Michael? I'm due for a visit


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Omg she did that? Wow. Wheres a padded room when u need one
> Anyway, how's my boo Michael? I'm due for a visit



Michael has been MIA for quite a while. Is he almost done shooting AC yet? He needs to take a long vacation after, he totally deserves it!


----------



## FassbenderLover

As long as he go on that vacation solo I'm good


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> As long as he go on that vacation solo I'm good



hahaha you know who is going to be leaching along next to him, making sure he looks miserable. Not like she has anything else going on now that DG promotions have ended.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I've suspected this is maybe why Michael has closed himself off a bit since becoming really famous.  It's self preservation/protection mode.


I agree. 



LadyOscar said:


> FassyTea and Jemima are NOT the same person. I used to have a Tumblr account and I talked to her before she opened the FassyTea account and I know her on Twitter (where she is under her real name). I don't like FassyTea on Tumblr and her anons but she is still less crazy and harmless than creepy Jemima.


She's definitely more harmless when she tweets.. 



pearlyqueen said:


> *Hmm, but several completely different people who have no connection with each other are all interpreting what they see in the same way. *Notwithstanding we've all seen the pap pics and video  of them kissing in NYC and Cannes. Add to that that they are constantly with each other in their private lives. And Alicia did confirm they are a couple in an interview, I think in July. But don't expect her to expand on that, she's as private as Michael is about her personal life, as it's clear Michael is not prepared to give an inch any more.
> In the face of all that IMO the logical interpretation is they are in a romantic relationship. As Alicia herself said it would be silly to deny it in the face of so much that's out there.


I certainly find the tweets posted by "don't call me elsa"  more questionable than what was posted by that woman who took a pic because they stopped to check a menu.



miasharma said:


> hahaha you know who is going to be leaching along next to him, making sure he looks miserable. Not like she has anything else going on now that DG promotions have ended.


Nobody is forcing him to spend his personal time with her.


----------



## BagBerry13

Morgane said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> She's definitely more harmless when she tweets..
> 
> 
> I certainly find the tweets posted by "don't call me elsa"  more questionable than what was posted by that woman who took a pic because they stopped to check a menu.
> 
> 
> *Nobody is forcing him to spend his personal time with her.*



Of course they do. Remember Harvey is having him in his fat hairy hands. And since Michael is no grown a*s man with own thoughts he's also doing everything his publicist is telling him. He's basically a slave of the rep team around him. Poor guy!


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Like this?


That  viral video was better than the actual movie.



ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks for that. *So they're planning on 3 more of these movies in total?? I wonder if David will survive beyond this one * or if this'll be it for him. And Noomi with a "brief" appearance... A bit disappointed about that one, as I really liked her in Prometheus.
> 
> I also saw in another article that Michael will play a dual role - there will be two versions of David.  --> http://www.sbs.com.au/movies/article/2015/11/27/ridley-scott-confirms-oz-shoot-alien-covenant-twice-much-michael-fassbender







I hope this is not the case..



pearlyqueen said:


> Interview with Michael from Irish Tatler; scans courtesy of Fassinating Fassbender.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_QMycmZpbYlYzRGRi1nLTdQS1U&usp=sharing


Thanks. I like the bit about Hardy.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> Of course they do. Remember Harvey is having him in his fat hairy hands. And since Michael is no grown a*s man with own thoughts he's also doing everything his publicist is telling him. He's basically a slave of the rep team around him. Poor guy!


----------



## miasharma

why are you people still hanging on to and ridiculing the "weinstein" theory still? The poster who was a staunch "weinstein couple theory" supporter does not even post here anymore. I wonder why as she was pretty regular and entertaining. Anyways, a more current theory on here is the FWB (fyi)

And I know no one is forcing him to hang out with the leach. I was joking with Fassbenderlover


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> hahaha you know who is going to be leaching along next to him, making sure he looks miserable. Not like she has anything else going on now that DG promotions have ended.


 
 Naah the plan is to go on 2 separate vacations then have her people notify the hotel to say they were there (along with a few more celebs), looking cozy by the pool (with no picture proof of course). 
What? Its not like it cant or hasn't been done before LOL. Cuz lets face it, the last place they went anywhere together they played card games  . I'm sure Michael was upset he couldn't get his mojo on but I'm sure he made up for it. U ever notice the more time they spend together the more miserable they both look?


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> why are you people still hanging on to and ridiculing the "weinstein" theory still? The poster who was a staunch "weinstein couple theory" supporter does not even post here anymore. I wonder why as she was pretty regular and entertaining. Anyways, a more current theory on here is the FWB (fyi)
> 
> *And I know no one is forcing him to hang out with the leach*. I was joking with Fassbenderlover


 Wait, hold on, he's doing that of his own free will? Michael Michael Michael my darling, we must get together and talk about this? I suggest a hotel somewhere, no paps around


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Wait, hold on, he's doing that of his own free will? Michael Michael Michael my darling, we must get together and talk about this? I suggest a hotel somewhere, no paps around



Go ahead and make sure to let us know all about how your "talk" went. 

Just be sure to not tweet about it or the crazy jemima will rip you a new one 

Just went on her twitter page to entertain myself and a not even a few tweets down, she was telling another tweeter(?) to F off because he thought that Michael should campaign for an oscar and Jemima does not think Oscars are worth anything.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Go ahead and make sure to let us know all about how your "talk" went.
> 
> Just be sure to not tweet about it or the crazy jemima will rip you a new one
> 
> Just went on her twitter page to entertain myself and a not even a few tweets down, she was telling another tweeter(?) to F off because he thought that Michael should campaign for an oscar and Jemima does not think Oscars are worth anything.


 
Its not the first time I've heard of her telling people to F off, she's ridiculous
As for my future "talk" with Michael. I wont say a word. But I might go anon on tumblr and spill. Maybe fassytea


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Morgane said:


> That  viral video was better than the actual movie.



Yeah, that whole marketing campaign was great. I liked Prometheus for the most part, though.

I still have a bit of catching up to do on Fassbender history, so I just listened to his podcast with Josh Horowitz from last year. His voice is so soothing. Thought I'd share in case anyone was interested in re-visiting it: 

http://www.happysadconfused.com/2014/08/11/michael-fassbender/

Some relevant talk about his stance on awards campaigns towards the end there.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Two  days   ago

https://www.instagram.com/p/-mucUnp5Fi/?taken-at=9317450

And yesterday...

https://twitter.com/peonyroses13/status/671065497572651008
https://twitter.com/peonyroses13/status/671071539861790720


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> And I know, another day another theory. It's just funny how they all sound the same no matter the fandom. You can change the actor's name but the theories stay the same.




Exactly. And how many months has this been going on now re Michael and Alicia? It's so repetitive and tedious, and often embellished with fictional "sources" as we regularly see. Seems any nonsense is preferred to accepting that Michael and Alicia are a genuine couple....weird &#128580;


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> Two  days   ago
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-mucUnp5Fi/?taken-at=9317450
> 
> And yesterday...
> 
> https://twitter.com/peonyroses13/status/671065497572651008
> https://twitter.com/peonyroses13/status/671071539861790720




Thanks for posting these. Michael rarely gets noticed in London, which is the way he likes it [emoji3]


----------



## mchris55

The theories and the interviews that consistently  paint him as an eligible  bachelor/single man, even by his own quotes, are quite entertaining.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> The theories and the interviews that consistently  paint him as an eligible  bachelor/single man, even by his own quotes, are quite entertaining.




Each to his own; I don't find them entertaining and I don't believe I'm alone in that. If I want fiction I'll read a book. Links to Michael's quotes where he states he's eligible and available?


----------



## mchris55

I said paint him, even by his own quotes. The theme for his interviews are not one of someone in a monogamous relationship. 

And his quotes-- I would like to travel to many countries and have lots of sex. And then when talking about dating, he says some of his relationships are more serious than others. These are two off the top of my head. People in a relationship don't talk like that publicly, because it's very easy to see how that can be viewed as offensive to the other party. He's talking like a single man.

Even Kate's comments about him not drinking or having sex during the SJ shoot, to which he clarifies rather quickly more than once, do not signify a person in a relationship. What coworker comments on a colleague's sex life publicly when the person is in a relationship? No one.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> I said paint him, even by his own quotes. The theme for his interviews are not one of someone in a monogamous relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> And his quotes-- I would like to travel to many countries and have lots of sex. And then when talking about dating, he says some of his relationships are more serious than others. These are two off the top of my head. People in a relationship don't talk like that publicly, because it's very easy to see how that can be viewed as offensive to the other party. He's talking like a single man.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Kate's comments about him not drinking or having sex during the SJ shoot, to which he clarifies rather quickly more than once, do not signify a person in a relationship. What coworker comments on a colleague's sex life publicly when the person is in a relationship? No one.




Ah, I see. But that's just the way you've interpreted somewhat generic comments. When asked directly about Alicia or being in love he hasn't denied it either, just refused to answer. And I recall he also said this in an interview recently in a German magazine when asked if he had qualms about entering into a  relationship with his workload:

"I always knew that I wouldn't step down in the matter of love".

To me, the use of the words "knew" and "wouldn't" suggests it's not something he aspires to but has already happened.

But the most obvious proof that he's not eligible or available is by his desire to be with Alicia as much as possible and the way he behaves with her. Despite an earlier poster (conveniently) dismissing anything that happened between them prior to September, they are still being seen together giving every appearance of a loved up couple - sightings in October and as recently as 2 weeks ago confirm this.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> I said paint him, even by his own quotes. The theme for his interviews are not one of someone in a monogamous relationship.
> 
> And his quotes-- I would like to travel to many countries and have lots of sex. And then when talking about dating, he says some of his relationships are more serious than others. These are two off the top of my head. People in a relationship don't talk like that publicly, because it's very easy to see how that can be viewed as offensive to the other party. He's talking like a single man.
> 
> Even Kate's comments about him not drinking or having sex during the SJ shoot, to which he clarifies rather quickly more than once, do not signify a person in a relationship. What coworker comments on a colleague's sex life publicly when the person is in a relationship? No one.



Yeah but it doesn't matter how Michael acts in public though. Totally and definitely doesn't matter how he conveys and presents himself in magazine interviews from which he knows the audience can form their opinions about his dating life. It's the random tweeters that have branded these two in everlasting true love and that's what matters. I know, I don't get it either. 

Anyways, if my famous boyfriend talked about having sex with all kinds of women while my team is approving magazine covers with me branded as said boyfriend's new hot piece, I would be furious and perhaps flinging some heels at him. Oh wait....


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> "the audience can form their opinions about his dating life".  .
> 
> 
> 
> "Anyways, if my famous boyfriend talked about having sex with all kinds of women"....




Loool, a very select audience who choose to interpret his comments in a certain way.

And "talked about having sex with all kinds of women"..... Must have missed that one....but I suspect it doesn't exist and it's another example of an extreme reach...


----------



## arbel

mchris55 said:


> I said paint him, even by his own quotes. The theme for his interviews are not one of someone in a monogamous relationship.
> 
> And his quotes-- I would like to travel to many countries and have lots of sex. And then when talking about dating, he says some of his relationships are more serious than others. These are two off the top of my head. People in a relationship don't talk like that publicly, because it's very easy to see how that can be viewed as offensive to the other party. He's talking like a single man.
> 
> *Even Kate's comments about him not drinking or having sex during the SJ shoot, to which he clarifies rather quickly more than once, do not signify a person in a relationship. What coworker comments on a colleague's sex life publicly when the person is in a relationship? No one*.



I must have missed something but when did Kate made such comments ?I follow her  closely and i don't remember it at all.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, a very select audience who choose to interpret his comments in a certain way.
> 
> And "talked about having sex with all kinds of women"..... Must have missed that one....but I suspect it doesn't exist and it's another example of an extreme reach...



Yeah maybe it doesn't exist, just like the non existent  everlasting true love between Michael and Alicia. But then again, we are all just gossiping about celebrity on a gossip site, so it's all good.

PS I love how you edited out the shoe flinging comment about precious Alicia. It was posted on Twitter, the knower of everything true about Michael and Alicia, their lives together and their activities so it definitely must be true hahahahahahahha

PPS it's not a "select" audience. Michael is regarded as a womenizer and a playboy in media often. I'd be surprised if he ever bites the bullet and actually settled down. He loves working (and living the high flying lifestyle which comes with his work) to have family responsibilities in my opinion


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Each to his own; I don't find them entertaining and I don't believe I'm alone in that. If I want fiction I'll read a book. Links to Michael's quotes where he states he's eligible and available?



Again remember, he said he likes to have lots of sex. And apparently you can't have lots of sex with the same person hence he's single, eligible and ready to mingle. Man, it's quite easy to come up with these kind of excuses once you get going, right?


----------



## mchris55

This has already been addressed. If a man states he would like to visit many countries and have lots of sex, what else is there to say? It's obvious.

At this point it is like pick the episode, where you shake your head and say--no, that would not be me, because there are so many. My favorite is where he was on stage with MC at AMFAR. I don't care if that is just your fwb, how do you attend his premiere the next day with both of them there AND go to Grand Prix race with him a few days later? How was that not embarrassing for you? If MC's partner was at the AMFAR event do you think they would have acted that way? No!! So why is it that behavior "okay" for her to sit there and watch? Ridiculous.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Again remember, he said he likes to have lots of sex. And apparently you can't have lots of sex with the same person hence he's single, eligible and ready to mingle. Man, it's quite easy to come up with these kind of excuses once you get going, right?




Haha, because committed couples don't have lots of sex together - right? Or maybe the thought of Alicia having lots of sex with Michael can't be coped with in some quarters so alternative interpretations are fabricated? The poster miasharma just admitted a comment she ascribed to Michael doesn't exist, very honest of her [emoji3] But yes, some people are investing a lot of energy into creating excuses for a reality they don't want to exist. How long will they keep it going....Judging by Cumberbatch even a marriage and child isn't sufficient evidence of the real world...&#128580;


----------



## BagBerry13

x



mchris55 said:


> This has already been addressed. If a man states he would like to visit many countries and have lots of sex, what else is there to say? It's obvious.
> 
> At this point it is like pick the episode, where you shake your head and say--no, that would not be me, because there are so many. My favorite is where he was on stage with MC at AMFAR. I don't care if that is just your fwb, how do you attend his premiere the next day with both of them there AND go to Grand Prix race with him a few days later? How was that not embarrassing for you? If MC's partner was at the AMFAR event do you think they would have acted that way? No!! So why is it that behavior "okay" for her to sit there and watch? Ridiculous.


 
I guess that must be then something us "prude" Europeans do. I'd think this kind of behaviour is normal between two co-stars that have done two films together and clearly have developed a friendship. And I'm sure Alicia is more understanding about that (given she knows life on set) than the average jealous girlfriend. We're all talking from the outside never having been on a set and knowing the dynamics that are going on there. So assuming that two co-stars hooked up because they're friendly with each other is reaching.


----------



## mchris55

No one is upset he has sex with and states he desires to have sex with lots of strange, but these same people are upset he is having sex with her? Yes THAT makes sense.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> This has already been addressed. If a man states he would like to visit many countries and have lots of sex, what else is there to say? It's obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point it is like pick the episode, where you shake your head and say--no, that would not be me, because there are so many. My favorite is where he was on stage with MC at AMFAR. I don't care if that is just your fwb, how do you attend his premiere the next day with both of them there AND go to Grand Prix race with him a few days later? How was that not embarrassing for you? If MC's partner was at the AMFAR event do you think they would have acted that way? No!! So why is it that behavior "okay" for her to sit there and watch? Ridiculous.




I'm sure Prince William visits lots of countries and has lots of sex - with his wife.

As for the Marion thing, just two friends having a laugh on stage that's been seized upon and bigged up to fabricate a nonsense narrative to fit a certain agenda. That's blindingly obvious. If you read an account of that AMFAR evening - can't remember the publication offhand, think it was Vogue -  the gist was that Michael stuck close to Alicia all evening, not even wanting to leave her side whilst she was dancing up a storm. [emoji3]


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> No one is upset he has sex with and states he desires to have sex with lots of strange, but these same people are upset he is having sex with her? Yes THAT makes sense.



I find it quite logical because if he stops having sex with just one person and starts having sex with loads of strangers the possibility of one of his fangirls being among them is increasing which of course will never happen. I'm sure he can smell the crazy.


----------



## mchris55

I never said they hooked up. Please quote me correctly, don't put words in my mouth. I was specifically talking about their actions on stage at AMFAR. I made that quite clear.


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


> I find it quite logical because if he stops having sex with just one person and starts having sex with loads of strangers the possibility of one of his fangirls being among them is increasing which of course will never happen. I'm sure he can smell the crazy.




If they desire to have sex with him now, they could because he hasn't made it any secret he is available. So why would they have to wait for her to be out of the picture? 

You don't need to see a placard on the door to know that the door is wide open.


----------



## miasharma

This subject is so tiring. Some can think it's true love and some can think it's FWB deal. I guess we all have to agree to disagree. Not like Michael or Alicia have come out and said definitely either way, so it is all GOSSIP. 

Michael was at a bar in hackney last night. Wonder if he took a lucky lady home lol. As far as I can tell, no Alicia with him. Maybe she was busy with shooting her massive role in the new Bourne movie.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> I never said they hooked up. Please quote me correctly, don't put words in my mouth. I was specifically talking about their actions on stage at AMFAR. I made that quite clear.




I didn't say you did claim they hooked up, but you were clearly inferring they were behaving like they wanted to....As I said previously, a harmless bit of fun exaggerated beyond recognition to fit a certain agenda. Ironic that it's ok to put words in Michael's mouth though, loool.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> This subject is so tiring. Some can think it's true love and some can think it's FWB deal. I guess we all have to agree to disagree. Not like Michael or Alicia have come out and said definitely either way, so it is all GOSSIP.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael was at a bar in hackney last night. Wonder if he took a lucky lady home lol. As far as I can tell, no Alicia with him. Maybe she was busy with shooting her massive role in the new Bourne movie.




He was actually seen there in the afternoon and as far as I know there were no descriptions of who he was with. Alicia could have been there or he could have been with friends. Why suggest he may have taken a lucky lady home with him? It's entirely possible he's sharing his home with Alicia anyway, and Bourne is not shooting ATM.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> but these same people are upset he is having sex with her? Yes THAT makes sense.




And why does that make sense exactly? That's a very telling remark....


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> He was actually seen there in the afternoon and as far as I know there were no descriptions of who he was with. Alicia could have been there or he could have been with friends. Why suggest he may have taken a lucky lady home with him?* It's entirely possible he's sharing his home with Alicia anyway*, and Bourne is not shooting ATM.



No, I think I've read somewhere she bought a place in Kensington.


----------



## mchris55

arbel said:


> I must have missed something but when did Kate made such comments ?I follow her  closely and i don't remember it at all.



She said it one of her many SJ interviews. There were so many I can't remember which one. It was one of those where she mentioned her concern for his well being and wanted to cook for him, etc., etc.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> He was actually seen there in the afternoon and as far as I know there were no descriptions of who he was with. Alicia could have been there or he could have been with friends. Why suggest he may have taken a lucky lady home with him? It's entirely possible he's sharing his home with Alicia anyway, and Bourne is not shooting ATM.



He is living with her? With trashy gossip mag is that from? Or which interview? Or is it entirely made up GOSSIP. I think the last choice is the most correct


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> He is living with her? With trashy gossip mag is that from? Or which interview? Or is it entirely made up GOSSIP. I think the last choice is the most correct




Note my words " it's possible", I didn't say anyone had claimed it. Just that they are a couple and serious about each other, so therefore it's a possibility.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Note my words " it's possible", I didn't say anyone had claimed it. Just that they are a couple and serious about each other, so therefore it's a possibility.



Oh sorry I missed that. So pure gossip conjured up. Makes sense now, thank you &#128522;


----------



## mchris55

nm


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> No, I think I've read somewhere she bought a place in Kensington.




Did she? I haven't read about her buying a place in Kensington. But I was speaking less literally; i.e. wherever he is she's there too sharing a home with him. Which I'm not claiming is definite btw, just entirely possible based on the nature of their relationship.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> And why does that make sense exactly? That's a very telling remark....



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Did she? I haven't read about her buying a place in Kensington. But I was speaking less literally; i.e. wherever he is she's there too sharing a home with him. Which I'm not claiming is definite btw, just entirely possible based on the nature of their relationship.



Yeah she was talking about having her own place for the first time. Knowing her stuff will be there when she's coming home from shooting. Stuff like that.
But I did get what you mean. They most likely share their spaces with each other.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> I didn't say you did claim they hooked up, but you were clearly inferring they were behaving like they wanted to....As I said previously, a harmless bit of fun exaggerated beyond recognition to fit a certain agenda. Ironic that it's ok to put words in Michael's mouth though, loool.



The comment was not directed towards you.


----------



## skyblue123

Sometimes I think the world would be a happier place if this thread was shut down... 

Some people believe it's true love and some people have other opinions on the matter. What is the big deal? At the end of the day *no one* here knows what's up for sure.

Going by the last few pages you get the idea that the most interesting thing about MF is his relationship or lack thereof. When really that's probably the least interesting thing about him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah she was talking about having her own place for the first time. Knowing her stuff will be there when she's coming home from shooting. Stuff like that.
> But I did get what you mean. They most likely share their spaces with each other.




But I'm sure she bought a flat in North London in 2013.....So she's bought a house now too? Sounds exciting! [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

Talking about quotes out of context and exaggerating them...Here is the original question and how exactly Michael answered it.



> Q: Kate Winslet said in our interview that you are so disciplined that you only had one drink during filming. Are you that disciplined when you work&#8212;you rarely drink and, perhaps, no sex?
> 
> A: Let&#8217;s not go too crazy.  I drink and I have sex (laughs). But I was working and just working. Basically, it was 17- to 18-hour days of what you need to do. I needed to just get those lines and find those rhythms so, yeah, it was pretty solitary in those months.



http://entertainment.inquirer.net/181798/fassbender-plays-steve-jobs-in-new-film

Now, he didn't bring up "sex". The interviewer brought it up. And he was certainly not saying the way some here saying it "he would like to visit many countries and have lots of sex".

Not only media painted him as a womanizer, a playboy (with interviewers' own intentions) but some of his fans also are happy to do so, enhancing it and helping the flame (with their own agendas and fantasies). However, don't forget Michael's response to people who objectified him and assumed that his door is wide open. Camilla Long is an example. I'm sure she is just one of many.



> Camilla Long, that I believe is without precedent even in the giddy history of the celebrity profile:
> 
> _I...feel quite certain that he would willingly show me his penis, given slightly different circumstances and a bucket of champagne._
> 
> "Wow," says Fassbender when I recite this to him. "No, I haven&#8217;t read that one. Just as well, really." But he does remember the interview. "The first thing she said to me was, &#8217;So, what does it feel like to have a big cock?&#8217; That was her opening question."
> 
> And as for her bold assertion about what he might&#8217;ve done?
> 
> *"I don&#8217;t think I would touch her with a barge pole."*



http://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-gq-june-2012-interview#ixzz1zp2q5Hxk

Never assume or feel what Michael would do.

Also don't complain the subject is so tiring when you are one of them who keeps bringing it up, especially we all know it's a subject people here never agree with. You have your right to say your opinions and gossip and others have their rights to state theirs as well.


----------



## mchris55

That was not the article I was referring to. I believe it was a German article and it was translated by a German speaker if my recollection is correct. That is where the many countries, lots of sex was from. No hyperbole was needed. 

The Kate quote was obviously from a different interview.


----------



## gingerglory

mchris55 said:


> That was not the article I was referring to. I believe it was a German article and it was translated by a German speaker if my recollection is correct. That is where the many countries, lots of sex was from. No hyperbole was needed.
> 
> The Kate quote was obviously from a different interview.



Then, please kindly link that article and give the exact quote from Michael. And Kate's interview as well. Otherwise, it's just you saying and your interpretation. 

Also, I always give a translation a grain of salt, whether it's translated by people who speaks that language or from Google. Something always will be lost in translation.


----------



## BagBerry13

gingerglory said:


> Then, please kindly link that article and give the exact quote from Michael. And Kate's interview as well. Otherwise, it's just you saying and your interpretation.
> 
> Also, *I always give a translation a grain of salt, whether it's translated by people who speaks that language or from Google. Something always will be lost in translation.*



I've read parts of that interview when it was posted here and you can tell it is quite a literal translation done by a human () no less but still there's the possibility of something gone lost in translation or having a different meaning in German.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Then, please kindly link that article and give the exact quote from Michael. And Kate's interview as well. Otherwise, it's just you saying and your interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I always give a translation a grain of salt, whether it's translated by people who speaks that language or from Google. Something always will be lost in translation.




I remember reading that interview, I think it's on the Fassinating Fassbender website. I think the interviewer asked Michael what he enjoys most in life, or what he gets a thrill from, something like that. In his reply he said two of the things he enjoyed most were visiting different countries and having lots of sex. But he didn't say having lots of sex with different women in different countries. That's just people putting 2 and 2 together and making 15 ....as they do! 

Changing the subject I bet Michael's chuffed that Alicia's next project is likely starring opposite James McAvoy in Submergence. His two loves working together, lol [emoji6]


----------



## mchris55

It was an interview from this year. I'm sure you can Google it. The writer came to the Apocalypse set if I recall correctly.

Kate's interview may have been written or could have been videotaped. I can't recall.

 I'm quite comfortable with what I said and I stand by it. You can Google if you wish or you can choose not to believe me. I gave details to help you find it so if you wish to use them I hope that is helpful to you, if you don't wish to, that's okay too. If I happen to come across it later I will try to post, but I don't see myself researching this anytime soon. As I said, I am quite comfortable with what I said. I am also comfortable with the details I provided as I was trying to be helpful. You can do whatever you wish.


----------



## Ms Kiah

skyblue123 said:


> Sometimes I think the world would be a happier place if this thread was shut down...
> 
> Some people believe it's true love and some people have other opinions on the matter. What is the big deal? At the end of the day *no one* here knows what's up for sure.
> 
> *Going by the last few pages you get the idea that the most interesting thing about MF is his relationship or lack thereof. When really that's probably the least interesting thing about him.*



Don't worry if/when Michael and Alicia break up most of his new "fans" will leave this thread never to return.


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> Also don't complain the subject is so tiring when you are one of them who keeps bringing it up, especially we all know it's a subject people here never agree with. You have your right to say your opinions and gossip and others have their rights to state theirs as well.



If you would like to direct something at me, you can always quote me. 

I was not complaining but simply stating my feelings about this subject.


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> Don't worry if/when Michael and Alicia break up most of his new "fans" will leave this thread never to return.



hahahahah yeah when Alicia will be gone, half the fans will be gone too. Looking forward to her being replaced, hopefully by a more substantial and fun girlfriend.


----------



## Ms Kiah

miasharma said:


> hahahahah yeah when Alicia will be gone, half the fans will be gone too. Looking forward to her being replaced, hopefully by a more substantial and fun girlfriend.



Or another Romanian hooker. You never know with Fassy. That's what makes it fun!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Then, please kindly link that article and give the exact quote from Michael. And Kate's interview as well. Otherwise, it's just you saying and your interpretation.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I always give a translation a grain of salt, whether it's translated by people who speaks that language or from Google. Something always will be lost in translation.




Here you are Ginger - link to the interview cited by mchris. As you will see Michael's comments have been "interpreted" to fit a specific agenda. He didn't say he wanted lots of sex with lots of women in different countries. Here's the section concerned:

"What drives you more in life - passion or fear?
Fassbender Both. Mostly it's a mixture of both. I've always had great hopes and longings, or - if you will - desires.
Desires?
Fassbender I am greedy for an intense life! I want to make movies, to have sex and deep, intimate friendships. I want to go motorcycling, visit new countries and meet interesting people ... Well, the list is far too long. And I want acceptance and recognition for my work. Namely by the right people. By those colleagues who I appreciate. That gives me confidence and strength."

Even allowing for translation anomalies he certainly didn't say what's being claimed!


----------



## gingerglory

I won't speak for others. I just say myself. Although I just joined this forum this year, I have been Michael's fan since 2011 and I'm not particularly interested in his relationship. If I decide to leave this place, it would definitely not because Michael and Alicia break up (people breaks up all the time), but because when I get enough of him being defamated here and when this place becomes only about his relationship and weird conspiracies, not about his news, his work and his projects. 

Back to that German interview, is this one that you guys talked about? I've read it before. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QMycmZpbYlcWJzZ1VHYjQ5NHM/view 



> A: So it's better to put you on a motorbike? Reportedly your big hobby.
> 
> Q: Absolutely! I love it. My father and I drove through Europe some years back. We want to do another trip soon. This time maybe to South America.
> 
> A: A typical guy's trip?
> 
> Q: No,women are definitely welcome. We love the company of women.



If that's the interview that you guys refer to, translation issue aside, that's the only parts "remotely" sounded like "the many countries and lots of sex", even that it's a lot of stretching, IMO.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Here you are Ginger - link to the interview cited by mchris. As you will see Michael's comments have been "interpreted" to fit a specific agenda. He didn't say he wanted lots of sex with lots of women in different countries. Here's the section concerned:
> 
> "What drives you more in life - passion or fear?
> Fassbender Both. Mostly it's a mixture of both. I've always had great hopes and longings, or - if you will - desires.
> Desires?
> Fassbender I am greedy for an intense life! I want to make movies, to have sex and deep, intimate friendships. I want to go motorcycling, visit new countries and meet interesting people ... Well, the list is far too long. And I want acceptance and recognition for my work. Namely by the right people. By those colleagues who I appreciate. That gives me confidence and strength."
> 
> Even allowing for translation anomalies he certainly didn't say what's being claimed!



I see. Thanks! And yes, it's just generic saying and the translation sounds unnatural to me.


----------



## FassbenderLover

If Michael say he has sex, best believe he's been doing it, even with a "gf". If he say he wants to travel and have deep meaningful friendships, he's referring to hooking up with females all over. And I have no doubt he has. Michael isn't looking to settle down with anyone so what he's doing is having sex with women he meets. Don't believe me? That's fine. But I know he's hooked up with various females. O and lets not forget the dark skin female who looked like his Shame co star who he was seen with his arm around when he got back to London after leaving NZ, after hanging out with AV, the "casual gf". Feel free to deny and dispute its ok, but like I said, I know for a fact he's been with other women. So whatever he has going on with AV is just smoke and mirrors. They might have hooked up on set, but that fizzled out as soon as it started. So all the pap strolls, stage kiss, hand down his pants, going to grand prix and all that is all just for publicity. It has worn so thin that its written all over their faces. He has said some things in interviews that make me think twice cuz like I said, no man in a relationship says those things.


----------



## mollie12

I told people here months ago that the US reviews for Macbeth were going to be much worse than they were in the UK and a particular someone here pooh-poohed me.  Well, looks like I was right.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> I know for a fact he's been with other women.




How can you possibly "know for a fact"? Details or source please. And the rest of your post is the way you'd like things to be rather than reality IMO.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I told people here months ago that the US reviews for Macbeth were going to be much worse than they were in the UK and a particular someone here pooh-poohed me.  Well, looks like I was right.




I haven't seen the US Macbeth reviews but it doesn't surprise me in the least. I'd say it has a very tiny niche market in the US, with the majority of audiences having great difficulty understanding the dialogue. And that's the ones who are interested to actually go see it!


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> I told people here months ago that the US reviews for Macbeth were going to be much worse than they were in the UK and a particular someone here pooh-poohed me.  Well, looks like I was right.





pearlyqueen said:


> I haven't seen the US Macbeth reviews but it doesn't surprise me in the least. I'd say it has a very tiny niche market in the US, with the majority of audiences having great difficulty understanding the dialogue. And that's the ones who are interested to actually go see it!



It's like selling sausages to vegetarians. It was clear from the beginning that Shakespeare will be hard to sell for the Oscar season (especially to Americans). I'd be surprised if they even pick up a nomination.


----------



## mollie12

I wasn't talking about audiences or awards bodies.  The fact is that it was obvious from the Cannes reaction that a lot of US critics thought the film sucked for reasons that don't have anything to do with not understanding or liking Shakespeare.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I wasn't talking about audiences or awards bodies.  The fact is that it was obvious from the Cannes reaction that a lot of US critics thought the film sucked for reasons that don't have anything to do with not understanding or liking Shakespeare.




Maybe, but I still think a large percentage of Americans will have a very hard time understanding the dialogue, not because it's Shakespeare, but they aren't familiar with the accents. Btw the majority of reviews here were very good [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

I don't really care about the reviews any more at this point, considering there is zero promotion in here, yet the movie is out this Friday. Public doesn't even know there is a movie called Macbeth coming out. It probably only has dozen theater showings just in NY and LA, and stays in theaters like maybe two or three weeks and it will be gone before Christmas. All I want to know now is when it will be shown at Amazon Prime, so I can see it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New photo of Michael with Kate and Danny, in Dujour taken on October 5th in NYC judging by his clothes! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://dujour.com/gallery/best-movie-performances-2015-celebrity-interviews/#slide-18


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why did Jobs flop? It looked so good in the previews. I am still going to see it. He is such a great actor.


----------



## Ms Kiah

He's a great actor but nobody cares about Steve Jobs. It was an interesting project for him as an actor but the audience wasn't there for a major theatrical release.

Most of his films aren't going to make money outside of X-Men which would be successful with or without him.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nobody cares about Steve? That is too bad. Oh well I am definitely not seeing X-Men. I can't get into those movies.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I'm sure a lot of people "care" about him and his life/career but there are many ways to learn about him. Another film about him costing tens of millions to make/market was not well thought out by the studio.


----------



## mchris55

The lack of advertising for Macbeth is just ridiculous because even though it may not be for everyone, interest has been shown amongst people who live in the US who are not awards voters and cinephiles. I remember an article where two English professors, described as Shakesperean scholars, one of which is a Pulitzer Prize winner, were interested in seeing the film (that was in the Washington Post , because you know, it 's my word and all. I hope I have supplied enough details...) after seeing the trailer. You also have the theater going public. So what it is not going to appeal to the masses? More than one film that has been released in the last month that the general public will not care about. Why is it as of yesterday (I have not been able to check yet today) NY and LA don't know which theaters this film is playing in? 


Of course, the abysmal numbers it receives are sure to published asap I am sure this weekend


----------



## twiddlebird

At this point I'm only hoping that Amazon promotes it well in it's Prime Video space. There's a lot more traffic on their site right now due to Xmas shopping, so perhaps they can entice some viewers. It might show where I live, but I'm not seeing anything so far. This whole situation is pity.


----------



## FassbenderLover

First, a reporter never reveal his/her source lol
Its a pity audiences in this day and age don't know good movies. All they want is action action action but no substance. Michael is a great actor and cuz of him I'll see Macbeth. There's only one movie of his I'm not looking forward to seeing
Harvey W need to get off his disgusting butt and promote this movie


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> New photo of Michael with Kate and Danny, in Dujour taken on October 5th in NYC judging by his clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201732
> 
> 
> http://dujour.com/gallery/best-movie-performances-2015-celebrity-interviews/#slide-18



Thanks! It has another pic with a quote.









> The great thing about filming the third act was that I didn&#8217;t have to learn any more lines,&#8221; says Fassbender, who plays Jobs. &#8220;When we finished the first act, I would go home and start learning the lines for the second act. And then when we were doing the second act it was the same thing. That was my routine. But by the time we got the third act, I didn&#8217;t have any more lines to learn. It was nice, but I didn&#8217;t know what to do with myself, actually.



And for some reason, this cracks me up, thinking about that horrendous brown pants 





> Fassbender wears his own clothing.





lunadeagosto said:


> Two  days   ago
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-mucUnp5Fi/?taken-at=9317450
> 
> And yesterday...
> 
> https://twitter.com/peonyroses13/status/671065497572651008
> https://twitter.com/peonyroses13/status/671071539861790720



Glad to know he's still around Hackney. And since he was also with GQ's editor, how about we have some photo shots?!!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> And for some reason, this cracks me up, thinking about that horrendous brown pants



I liked those brown pants! I thought they fit well. 

Not sure if this was posted already, but brief Macbeth interview with CNN:

http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/11/30/shakespeares-new-twist-on-macbeth-foster-intv.cnn

also on youtube https://youtu.be/NebDMJGZQsc

Even though the interviews about Macbeth are quite dry/nothing new, I hope he did some more and we can see them over the next few days.


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> I liked those brown pants! I thought they fit well.
> 
> Not sure if this was posted already, but brief Macbeth interview with CNN:
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/videos/tv/2015/11/30/shakespeares-new-twist-on-macbeth-foster-intv.cnn
> 
> also on youtube https://youtu.be/NebDMJGZQsc
> 
> Even though the interviews about Macbeth are quite dry/nothing new, I hope he did some more and we can see them over the next few days.



I didn't see it before so thank you! Although the interview is nothing new, but some scenes showed the madman.


----------



## miasharma

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why did Jobs flop? It looked so good in the previews. I am still going to see it. He is such a great actor.



IMO part of the problem with the movie was the unique format. It was not a traditional movie story per se, with the three acts and just a lot of talking, it is not everyone's cup of tea. It sucks that the movie did so poorly. I dont think anyone expected it to be a blockbuster, but I dont think anyone expected it to do so poorly as well


----------



## miasharma

I totally forgot that Macbeth is coming out this Friday all thanks to the poor promotions. Does anyone know if Macbeth is back on limited release and not wide release anymore? I tried to see move theater and times on fandango and its not showing any results. I live in a big enough city but not LA or NY


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> At this point I'm only hoping that Amazon promotes it well in it's Prime Video space. There's a lot more traffic on their site right now due to Xmas shopping, so perhaps they can entice some viewers. *It might show where I live, but I'm not seeing anything so far*. This whole situation is pity.



LOL i just posted about this. I am not seeing any times for my city either. Sucks because I have been looking forward to seeing Macbeth more than Steve Jobs. My opinion may not be popular here but I though Steve Jobs was actually boring. 

Does it come out on Amazon the same day as in theaters? Sadly I have not seen any promotion on Amazon either. I was there for a few hours today for cyber Monday hahaha


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> I remember reading that interview, I think it's on the Fassinating Fassbender website. I think the interviewer asked Michael what he enjoys most in life, or what he gets a thrill from, something like that. In his reply he said two of the things he enjoyed most were visiting different countries and having lots of sex. But he didn't say having lots of sex with different women in different countries. That's just people putting 2 and 2 together and making 15 ....as they do!
> 
> *Changing the subject I bet Michael's chuffed that Alicia's next project is likely starring opposite James McAvoy in Submergence.* His two loves working together, lol [emoji6]



Michael musnt celebrate too early, lest Alicia has to drop out of the movie due to "scheduling conflicts" or gets fired for throwing a LV heel at James


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> I didn't see it before so thank you! Although the interview is nothing new, but some scenes showed the madman.



Thanks for the great quality gifs.

I'm anxious for details on when/where I can see this film. Amazon is my best bet, but other than that one poster that said it would be on Amazon Prime "soon", I haven't heard anything about when that's happening. 



miasharma said:


> I totally forgot that Macbeth is coming out this Friday all thanks to the poor promotions. Does anyone know if Macbeth is back on limited release and not wide release anymore? I tried to see move theater and times on fandango and its not showing any results. I live in a big enough city but not LA or NY



BOM shows it opening Dec 4th in 5 theaters. I think they'd all be in NY/LA.


----------



## miasharma

ScorpionDoom said:


> BOM shows it opening Dec 4th in 5 theaters. I think they'd all be in NY/LA.



Thank you! 

Damnit! I swear I thought Harvey had made Macbeth wide release. So disappointed to see its only going to open in five theaters. Unfair for people not living in either of those cities  At least the movie was given the respect it deserved in Britain


----------



## mchris55

Yes, it opens in NYand LA this weekend and it is supposed to expand the following weeks. How wide an expansion I have no idea, but given that it is not known where it is playing in NY or LA,  I am not surprised. I have tickets to fly to NY this weekend, but I can change the tickets if I need to as I am always in NY in December, but this is ridiculous.

I find it rather amusing that six months after more than one person here kept saying she was having meetings with high profile directors, she now is working with Wenders. Exactly which Mount Rushmore of high profile directors is he on? Clearly, making her appear to be in high demand is not working.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Yes, it opens in NYand LA this weekend and it is supposed to expand the following weeks. How wide an expansion I have no idea, but given that it is not known where it is playing in NY or LA,  I am not surprised. I have tickets to fly to NY this weekend, but I can change the tickets if I need to as I am always in NY in December, but this is ridiculous.
> 
> I find it rather amusing that six months after more than one person here kept saying she was having meetings with high profile directors, she now is working with Wenders. Exactly which Mount Rushmore of high profile directors is he on? Clearly, making her appear to be in high demand is not working.



What a shame about Macbeth promotion! I live kind of close to LA but not close enough to just go there for a movie. I doubt the wide release is going to mean anything if the limited release is so "limited"

Never heard of Wenders. Do not fall for high demand drama. She is probably in the league of actresses that have to constantly audition and run after good scripts in hollywood. Do not think for a second that scripts are just falling in her lap. I think this is the first movie she has gotten after she was announced to be in Bourne and when was that? June probably? Right after she was fired from The Circle. Although people here will argue that a smart girl like her gave up a lead role in The Circle for a small action piece in the Bourne movie. yah right LOL.

She is levels and levels below Jen Lawrence/Emma Watson/Emma Stone fame. These are people that have scripts tailored for them, they do not audition for roles and hope they get it.


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> LOL i just posted about this. I am not seeing any times for my city either. Sucks because I have been looking forward to seeing Macbeth more than Steve Jobs. My opinion may not be popular here but I though Steve Jobs was actually boring.
> 
> *Does it come out on Amazon the same day as in theaters?* Sadly I have not seen any promotion on Amazon either. I was there for a few hours today for cyber Monday hahaha



I don't think so. The only thing I see is it will release to Amazon "after" it's initial theater release. How soon "after" is, idk. Hopefully not too long, considering how limited it's release will eventually be even when it's wide, Amazon may be my only hope of seeing it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Back to reality....
New photo of Michael and Alicia with friends in London last night [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/-vS7RrBLK3/


----------



## FassbenderLover

-sigh- so many things can be said. Timing is everything right? But I love the vomit comment lol


----------



## Allie28

Is Alicia holding Michael's jacket?  I've seen her do that in other pics.  Sweet.  They look happy.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Allie28 said:


> Is Alicia holding Michael's jacket?  I've seen her do that in other pics.  Sweet.  They look happy.



Oh, I didn't notice that. Yeah, she probably is  Wasn't there some anecdote about her holding onto his sweater for him at some event? Can't remember, but I feel like I read something like that before.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Is Alicia holding Michael's jacket?  I've seen her do that in other pics.  Sweet.  They look happy.




Alicia was holding Michael's jacket whilst he was doing the Macbeth Q & A in London in October. 

Yes, they both look happy; maybe they'd been out celebrating? Or Christmas shopping, wonder what their plans are for Christmas? [emoji6]


----------



## LadyOscar

Nice pic!!! Nothing better than spending time with your friends!
Michael laughing at something the guy said, (he was in San Francisco too, right? I think I remember him) and Alicia looks genuinely happy. That because she finally had something to eat (this is a joke, but you'll laugh only if it fits your agenda otherwise is a lame joke.)

Today Fassbender was seen in Spain. I don't know if he was alone or not. I leave the investigation to the pro. 
https://mobile.twitter.com/srgarcia/status/671667608480034816


----------



## FassbenderLover

Her body language alone say it all, and is she wearing a fur when its obvious its not that cold? How convenient when Michael was in Hackney (probably seeing out some much needed company) all of a sudden here she is, plus how convenient again when she's in talks to star with, of all people, James, that she's out and about with James' bestie. PR at its best. The way how her body is turned away it look like she cant be bothered, plus the loving bf rather stand next to someone else and have convos with him. And is he in Spain? Couldn't wait to get away huh? Poor baby


----------



## FassbenderLover

To whom it may concern, cant send pm


----------



## lunadeagosto

He is in Almería,  to shoot AC...
More sightings https://twitter.com/Marinita_ER


----------



## LadyOscar

miasharma said:


> Never heard of Wenders.



For people who aren't familiar with Wenders. He was huge back in the 80/90s. Very artistic movies, the ones that you either love or hate them. His best movie was Paris, Texas with Natasha Kinski and Buena Vista Social Club which is about Cuba and its music. He directed a U2 video, "Stay", when U2 were still relevant. After that he directed movies, documentaries etc, unfortunately he never achieved his previous success. When I read his name I was actually surprised, I haven't heard anything in years about his job. Really a strange choice for him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyOscar said:


> For people who aren't familiar with Wenders. He was huge back in the 80/90s. Very artistic movies, the ones that you either love or hate them. His best movie was Paris, Texas with Natasha Kinski and Buena Vista Social Club which is about Cuba and its music. He directed a U2 video, "Stay", when U2 were still relevant. After that he directed movies, documentaries etc, unfortunately he never achieved his previous success. When I read his name I was actually surprised, I haven't heard anything in years about his job. Really a strange choice for him.



And his "_Wings of Desire"_ was remade into "City of Angels" with Nicholas Cage and Meg Ryan. I preferred the Wenders original.


----------



## BagBerry13

LadyOscar said:


> For people who aren't familiar with Wenders. He was huge back in the 80/90s. Very artistic movies, the ones that you either love or hate them. His best movie was Paris, Texas with Natasha Kinski and Buena Vista Social Club which is about Cuba and its music. He directed a U2 video, "Stay", when U2 were still relevant. After that he directed movies, documentaries etc, unfortunately he never achieved his previous success. When I read his name I was actually surprised, I haven't heard anything in years about his job. Really a strange choice for him.



He's actually working quite a lot in recent years again. He had a huge hit in his native Germany with _Palermo Shooting_. Then he had a big festival run with _Pina_ (consequently an Oscar nod) and last year he was also nominated for an Oscar for his documentary _The Salt of the Earth_.
He gets mentioned in one breathe with Rainer Werner Fassbinder and Werner Herzog, and had the support of Francis Ford Coppola. So to call him a nobody is exaggerated and a lot of people in the industry would disagree. James and Alicia are surely happy to work with him especially since he's not doing many feature films anymore in recent years.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> And his "_Wings of Desire"_ was remade into "City of Angels" with Nicholas Cage and Meg Ryan. I preferred the Wenders original.



Which gave him a Best Director award in Cannes.


----------



## fassfas

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia was holding Michael's jacket whilst he was doing the Macbeth Q & A in London in October.
> 
> Yes, they both look happy; maybe they'd been out celebrating? Or Christmas shopping, wonder what their plans are for Christmas? [emoji6]


----------



## LadyOscar

BagBerry13 said:


> He's actually working quite a lot in recent years again. He had a huge hit in his native Germany with _Palermo Shooting_. Then he had a big festival run with _Pina_ (consequently an Oscar nod) and last year he was also nominated for an Oscar for his documentary _The Salt of the Earth_.
> He gets mentioned in one breathe with Rainer Werner Fassbinder and Werner Herzog, and had the support of Francis Ford Coppola. So to call him a nobody is exaggerated and a lot of people in the industry would disagree. James and Alicia are surely happy to work with him especially since he's not doing many feature films anymore in recent years.
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave him a Best Director award in Cannes.



I wasn't saying he is a nobody. But his fame (at least from the past years and in my opinion) isn't at the level as before. Anyone should be happy to work with him. Still I think it's a different kind of movie for him.


----------



## LadyOscar

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And his "_Wings of Desire"_ was remade into "City of Angels" with Nicholas Cage and Meg Ryan. I preferred the Wenders original.



I agree. His version is much better.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Is Alicia holding Michael's jacket?  I've seen her do that in other pics.  Sweet.  They look happy.


Are you sure?


lunadeagosto said:


> He is in Almería,  to shoot AC... More sightings https://twitter.com/Marinita_ER


 Thanks. 


mollie12 said:


> I told people here months ago that the US reviews for Macbeth were going to be much worse than they were in the UK and a particular someone here pooh-poohed me.  Well, looks like I was right.


 Eldestein is harsh.. Those who don't like the movie have generally some nice words for the performances,or at least for his performance (even some godards during the festival). It seems like he's blaming the actors,when I've always seen other critics taking issue with Kurzel's approach to the subject. Even some of the British critics who wrote favorable reviews hinted at the fact that Kurzel opted for a more naturalistic register,downplaying the importance of the text.  Slant is more in line with Wesley Morris: 





> With his Macbeth, director Justin Kurzelambitiously tackling Shakespeare after only one other film, 2011's true-crime saga The Snowtown Murdersat first appears to be attempting to express a similarly contemporary energy: A furiously violent early set piece depicts gladiatorial combatants lunging at each other, grunting and in slow-motion, in a 300-style, parting-of-the-Red-Sea-like formation. But aside from an even more hellish, fetishistically aestheticized finale, Kurzel's tactics here tend to skew more traditional.





> Macbeth's failings really lie with Kurzel, who proves time and again why directors like Fiennes and Luhrmannor, more recently, Matías Piñeirohave used their camera to reshape the meaning and the feeling behind Shakespeare's prose. Scene after scene of tediously rehearsed recitation just gets dull, and it wants for compliment here in the production team's dimly lit, sparsely decorated set design. Throughout, Kurzel's stagey pretensions clash with each of his aesthetic choices, from the intimate realism of his interiors to his ultraviolent battlefield set pieces, anachronisms that evoke no other impression of the director so much as an arthouse Zack Snyder.


New Yorker:


> The problem is not that Kurzel cuts the words, which is his absolute right, but that he destroys the conditions from which they might conceivably have sprung. We need some reminder, however fleeting, that there was a time when the natural order prevailed. No such luck. There is not a wisp of delicacy here, and no castle, either, merely a gaggle of tents, pitched like nomads dwellings in a bare land. You want to ask, Is it worth killing, and inviting damnation, just for the chance to rule this wilderness?





> When you think of Fassbender, and of his rise in recent years, you picture an action mansmearing his cell walls, in Hunger (2008), sating his galloping lusts, in Shame (2011), or meting out a fevered flogging, in 12 Years a Slave (2013). He is not, primarily, a man of words, and you get the feeling, in Macbeth, that they have to be dragged unwillingly from his mouth. Death scares him less than declamation. In fact, the whole company of actors seems embarrassed byor warned againstanything that smacks of rhetorical esprit, and anyone watching the movie, but not knowing the play, might have no idea that it was written in verse. Any glint of lyrical wealth would have spoiled the impoverished mood: such, at least, is Kurzels calculation, and you can hear the ghost of Orson Welles, a zealot of the orotund, chuckling richly at such a drab conceit.
> 
> Hence the odd sensation as the new film nears its end. By this stage, the world that Shakespeare reveals is an exhausted one, drained to the lees, yet Kurzel is braced by the prospect of a final fight.



The Village Voice (very positive):


> This isn't a film of soliloquies, it's one of conflagrations, from the torches to the stake-burnings to the end-of-all-things finale, when it's not enough that Birnam Wood marches on Macbeth's cheerless seaside hold  here comes the heat-lamp sky of hell itself. (The film is extravagantly color-filtered; the violence, while un-shy about blood, is just a hair more brutal than what you might see in a Hobbit or the NFL.)
> 
> Fassbender, tigerish yet haunted, takes a knee on the climactic speech.
> So this Macbeth will enjoy a long post-theatrical afterlife of not being much help for high school students. (If they want their Scottish play bloody and mad they should try Polanski's film; if they want the test-prep and the full heart and horror of the thing, they should try Trevor Nunn's 1978 Royal Shakespeare production, with Ian McKellen and Judi Dench, available in full on YouTube.) Here, Marion Cotillard, as the brains behind the grisly business of thane-promotion, finds all the grim power in the lines about ripping a baby from her nipple and dashing its brains out, but Michael Fassbender, so tigerish yet haunted throughout, takes a knee on the climactic tomorrow/tomorrow/tomorrow speech. It's as if he and Kurzel have decided that it's enough just to get this most despairing of all verse spoken out loud. Fassbender's Macbeth, undone by news of a death that wasn't his doing, delivers the famous lines as if they're something he long ago committed to memory, like you might have done in college, and as though precisely recalling and enunciating them is all that is keeping him sane. He could be running through a multiplication table.





> Kurzel's film, and all its gloomy tableaux, is a troubled dream arising from the text  not just another setting for it.
> 
> 
> The verse is mostly spoken in whiskery whisper, sometimes in drifty Malickian voiceover, over the slabbed droning of Jed Kurzel's tense score. (He's the director's brother.) The witches murmur; Macduff (Sean Harris) growls out the news of his unconventional womb-ripping as if it's something he'd prefer to keep quiet; Macbeth and his Lady get each other off as they plot, their hands busy under their shifts, but they still keep it quiet. At almost all moments, as they consult and consort, we see a candle lit in the shadows beneath them. We might not catch all the words, but there's no mistaking what that light means  or that the darkness will overwhelm it.



Anne Thompson has updated her predictions: http://www.goldderby.com/AnneThompson/mypredictions/


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Back to reality....
> New photo of Michael and Alicia with friends in London last night [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202313
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/-vS7RrBLK3/



Thanks for posting this. Strange that the fan account did not give a source for the picture. 

Poor Alicia must be feeling totally and completely violated now that pictures of her private life that she always intends to keep so private are leaking out in the open.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Thanks for posting this. Strange that the fan account did not give a source for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Alicia must be feeling totally and completely violated now that pictures of her private life that she always intends to keep so private are leaking out in the open.




Lol, the reason the source wasn't given was almost certainly because the photo was taken from Michael's friend's Instagram and circulated without permission. It seems some fans follow both Michael and Alicia's friends and hence come across photos where neither are tagged. Most of her friends have set their Instagram accounts to private in recent months to stop people circulating private photos, and Michael's friends and family too. However there are people who started following them beforehand who can still see their pics.'

I'm sure Alicia is philosophical about the odd photo leaking out now and then, Michael too. They understand there's an interest about them both as individuals and as a couple. Alicia will also be aware there is a new interest about her since she became Michael's girlfriend. Guess it's a small price to pay for having a great career and such a desired man as Michael for your boyfriend.


----------



## lunadeagosto

http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/vernoticia.php?IdNoticia=95626&IdSeccion=5

Michael walking in Almeria

Traslation: 





> While Patrick Wayne discovered at noon plate that bears his name on the Walk of Stars of the capital , opposite the Teatro Cervantes , one of the greatest actors in cinema today , Irish Michael Fassbender, walked calmly down the street from the stores outside the flashes and bustle of the press.
> 
> Fassbender is about to start filming in Almeria 'Assassin 's Creed ' to the big screen adaptation of the popular video game series . As anticipated VOICE exclusively on 5 November, the film will be shot in various locations throughout the province, as the place of El Chorrillo Pechina Taverns and scenarios of Natural Park Cabo de Gata -Nijar , during this first half from December.
> 
> 'Magneto' from 'X-Men: First Class' was not the only cast member who was last seen around Almeria. Greek actress Ariane Labed and Spanish actor Armenian Hovik Keuchkerian, which will be the antagonist Fassbender, are also already in the capital.  'Assassin's Creed' tells the story of Callum Lynch (Fassbender), who through a revolutionary technology gets into the skin of an ancestor, Aguilar, member of the Secret Order of Murderers and possessing great skills that used to fight Templar society.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Thanks for posting this. Strange that the fan account did not give a source for the picture.
> 
> Poor Alicia must be feeling totally and completely violated now that pictures of her private life that she always intends to keep so private are leaking out in the open.


 Hahaha girl u know she leaked the pics so idk why some saying its Michael's friends or family. Michael is too private and his friends and family would respect him enough not to release any photo of him. Which means only 1 other person could have released it. After all mansroller's name was mentioned lol. And if an account is set to private and tagged someone, best believe that person can and will see the pics. As for anyone having interest in them, Michael is way more famous than her and he don't need to stoop to that level but what better way to get publicity for yourself is leaking pics of you and your "rumored bf


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Hahaha girl u know she leaked the pics so idk why some saying its Michael's friends or family. Michael is too private and his friends and family would respect him enough not to release any photo of him. Which means only 1 other person could have released it. After all mansroller's name was mentioned lol. And if an account is set to private and tagged someone, best believe that person can and will see the pics. As for anyone having interest in them, Michael is way more famous than her and he don't need to stoop to that level but what better way to get publicity for yourself is leaking pics of you and your "rumored bf




Loool, you're quite wrong if you believe Alicia leaked this or any other photo. The friend concerned was seen with Michael in SF earlier this year. Yes, Mans is Alicia's friend but wasn't in the photo, it didn't come from his Instagram. Anyhow, many of Michael and Alicia's friends are now friends of them both, they are a couple after all.


----------



## LadyOscar

lunadeagosto said:


> http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/vernoticia.php?IdNoticia=95626&IdSeccion=5
> 
> Michael walking in Almeria
> 
> Traslation:



Thank you for the link and the translation!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael's friends are her friends too? Funny but I haven't seen Michael and any of his friends hanging out in a long time, always with her friends. And please, anyone with good sense knows who's side release any pics, past and present. Never Michael or anyone on his side so it leave 1 other option


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael's friends are her friends too? Funny but I haven't seen Michael and any of his friends hanging out in a long time, always with her friends. And please, anyone with good sense knows who's side release any pics, past and present. Never Michael or anyone on his side so it leave 1 other option




But of course they share their friends now like most couples! And why should you have seen Michael hanging out with his friends? Or Alicia? But don't think he hasn't been just because you didn't witness it. You're making assumptions about the source of the photo, I guess because you want to believe Alicia is the source, but she isn't. I already explained how this pic got out in an earlier post.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> But of course they share their friends now like most couples! And why should you have seen Michael hanging out with his friends? Or Alicia? But don't think he hasn't been just because you didn't witness it. You're making assumptions about the source of the photo, I guess because you want to believe Alicia is the source, but she isn't. I already explained how this pic got out in an earlier post.



You stated your opinion of what the source is and how the pic got out. Since it is not explicitly stated, there is no way to tell who leaked it. So it's an opinion, not a definite conclusion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> You stated your opinion of what the source is and how the pic got out. Since it is not explicitly stated, there is no way to tell who leaked it. So it's an opinion, not a definite conclusion.




No, I know where it came from, it's not an opinion.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> No, I know where it came from, it's not an opinion.



Who posted it initially? Just saying "Michaels friend" sounds like an opinion


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Hahaha girl u know she leaked the pics so idk why some saying its Michael's friends or family. Michael is too private and his friends and family would respect him enough not to release any photo of him. Which means only 1 other person could have released it. After all mansroller's name was mentioned lol. And if an account is set to private and tagged someone, best believe that person can and will see the pics. As for anyone having interest in them, Michael is way more famous than her and he don't need to stoop to that level but what better way to get publicity for yourself is leaking pics of you and your "rumored bf



Hahaha yeah definitely not Michael or his friends care enough to leak pics. Made up fan fiction. I do not remember Michaels personal pics being leaked like that with his previous relationships. Alicia seems to have an effect on Michael's friend so that they have started leaking pics with her in it. So very interesting. 

Poor Alicia, hope she can actually be productive today rather than be anxious and feel violated now that she is sooooo famous and dating such a desirable person(that no one outside of a small fandom care about)


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Who posted it initially? Just saying "Michaels friend" sounds like an opinion




Give me one good reason why I should tell you? Will it stop your negativity towards Alicia? Will you finally accept she's his girlfriend and they are in a genuine relationship and she's not using him? Somehow I don't think so. Also the guy - friend of MICHAEL - if he has his Instagram on private it's for a reason, because he doesn't want to share his photos with everyone, especially those who trash a friend! And FYI nobody was tagged in the photo either.

Maybe someone else who knows who posted the pic will tell you, but not me. If they do I hope you will be big enough to admit you were wrong.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ever since those 2 started "casually dating" I've never seen them hanging out with HIS friends, always hers. Not including the x men cast. So therefore, since they're always with HER friends, whenever pics of them leak I will say its from her and/or her friends. Matters not if she has a private account, she can tag people who will see it. Is there a source of the pic? No? Which means it comes from her. Michael don't have time for silliness like that. He's working isn't he? Doing what he loves and what he does best, right? If other people were busy enough and care about their business too they wouldn't have time for nonsense


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Ever since those 2 started "casually dating" I've never seen them hanging out with HIS friends, always hers. Not including the x men cast. So therefore, since they're always with HER friends, whenever pics of them leak I will say its from her and/or her friends. Matters not if she has a private account, she can tag people who will see it. Is there a source of the pic? No? Which means it comes from her. Michael don't have time for silliness like that. He's working isn't he? Doing what he loves and what he does best, right? If other people were busy enough and care about their business too they wouldn't have time for nonsense




For the last time, there IS a source for that photo. It's not Alicia, it's a friend of Michael's. He's probably a friend of Alicia too now - most couples share friends. But prior to the one he posted on Monday, I'd only seen him in photos with Michael, not Alicia. And again, NOBODY was tagged in the photo. 

However annoyed some people may be that this photo has emerged, and I think it's fairly obvious why, it was not Alicia's doing. People can think up theories and conspiracies 24/7 but it doesn't change reality.


----------



## mchris55

How on God's green earth did Keaton just win NYFCC best actor? I saw Spotlight, he wasn't even the best actor in the film and I don't even consider him a lead, he was supporting! My head hurts.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I'm waiting for Michael to be nominated for something. So very disappointed but holding out for hope


----------



## LadyOscar

mchris55 said:


> How on God's green earth did Keaton just win NYFCC best actor? I saw Spotlight, he wasn't even the best actor in the film and I don't even consider him a lead, he was supporting! My head hurts.



I love Keaton but hell no!!! No no no no!!!!


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Ever since those 2 started "casually dating" I've never seen them hanging out with HIS friends, always hers. Not including the x men cast. So therefore, since they're always with HER friends, whenever pics of them leak I will say its from her and/or her friends. Matters not if she has a private account, she can tag people who will see it. Is there a source of the pic? No? Which means it comes from her. Michael don't have time for silliness like that. He's working isn't he? Doing what he loves and what he does best, right? If other people were busy enough and care about their business too they wouldn't have time for nonsense



i think Alicia's friend posting sounds more believable than Michaels friends that can't be named and conveniently private Instagram profiles. 

We all know it's Alicia that puts her friends up to release pictures on Instagram. She has done it before as well. I don't think anyone is mad about the pic coming out...Michael hanging out with his current friend whom he will have sex with occasionally isn't out of the ordinary. Friends with benefits hang out sometimes lol

Anyways it's all gossip anyways since none of us actually know Michael, Alicia or any of their friends. Either point of view is possible


----------



## SusanBeach

> Ever since those 2 started "casually dating" *I've never seen them hanging out with HIS friends, always hers.* Not including the x men cast. So therefore, since they're always with HER friends, whenever pics of them leak I will say its from her and/or her friends. Matters not if she has a private account, she can tag people who will see it. Is there a source of the pic? No? Which means it comes from her. Michael don't have time for silliness like that. He's working isn't he? Doing what he loves and what he does best, right? If other people were busy enough and care about their business too they wouldn't have time for nonsense






miasharma said:


> i think Alicia's friend posting* sounds more believable than Michaels friends that can't be named and conveniently private Instagram profiles. *
> 
> We all know it's Alicia that puts her friends up to release pictures on Instagram. She has done it before as well. I don't think anyone is mad about the pic coming out...Michael hanging out with his current friend whom he will have sex with occasionally isn't out of the ordinary. Friends with benefits hang out sometimes lol
> 
> Anyways it's all gossip anyways since none of us actually know Michael, Alicia or any of their friends. Either point of view is possible



I probably regret this later but I just want to say that Pearlyqueen is right, it´s Michaels friends (and I assume Alicias also now) both the man and the women have posted the pic at theirs open instagram and yes, they have posted pics with Michael (not Alicia) before!!

IMO this is a non-question thing,


----------



## twiddlebird

SusanBeach said:


> I probably regret this later but I just want to say that Pearlyqueen is right, it´s Michaels friends (and I assume Alicias also now) both the man and the women have posted the pic at theirs open instagram and yes, they have posted pics with Michael (not Alicia) before!!
> 
> 
> 
> IMO this is a non-question thing,




Links please.


----------



## LadyOscar

Ok people. I finally found the source of the pic.  The guy changed the privacy and now his account is public again. He changed soon after posting the pic to private. Anyway, here's the original post:

https://www.instagram.com/p/-u5dIfD3bt/

Is Mansrollerboys the Swedish DJ with long hair?


----------



## jooa

Are those people crew members from the shooting 'Steve Jobs' ?


----------



## mchris55

LadyOscar said:


> Ok people. I finally found the source of the pic.  The guy changed the privacy and now his account is public again. He changed soon after posting the pic to private. Anyway, here's the original post:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-u5dIfD3bt/
> 
> Is Mansrollerboys the Swedish DJ with long hair?




It sure looks like said Swedish DJ.

In keeping with the US release of Macbeth this week, are these receipts I see before me?!?


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> Ok people. I finally found the source of the pic.  The guy changed the privacy and now his account is public again. He changed soon after posting the pic to private. Anyway, here's the original post:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-u5dIfD3bt/
> 
> Is Mansrollerboys the Swedish DJ with long hair?


 
Yes


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## LadyOscar

jooa said:


> Are those people crew members from the shooting 'Steve Jobs' ?



I think they are.


----------



## LadyOscar

mchris55 said:


> It sure looks like said Swedish DJ.
> 
> In keeping with the US release of Macbeth this week, are these receipts I see before me?!?



I though so. 

That's great, please come back and tell us what you think of the movie. I can't find it in any movie theaters around me. I'll probably have to wait for Amazon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> I probably regret this later but I just want to say that Pearlyqueen is right, it´s Michaels friends (and I assume Alicias also now) both the man and the women have posted the pic at theirs open instagram and yes, they have posted pics with Michael (not Alicia) before!!
> 
> 
> 
> IMO this is a non-question thing,




Thanks Susan Beach [emoji3] I felt like I was practically accused of lying earlier, the desire to blame Alicia for everything is so strong. Shame none of the people who were so vocal about blaming her for leaking the pic have felt able to admit they were wrong.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Especially since the guy is a friend of you know who (Not Michael). Yes yes yes, Michael and AV share friends so the guy is automatically Michael's friend. But he is AV's friend first. So no doubt she was the one who told him to leak the pic. (o the crazy theories right). But I'd rather there be a million theories than a 1 dimensional one. 

Anyways, when will I get to see a little snippet of him in action. Cant wait for AC


----------



## LadyOscar

Wait! Let me understand something. The dinner was on December 1st, right?

He was seen in Spain December the 1st and she was in DC filming on December the 2nd. 
Am I missing something? They both traveled by night or the pic is old? 

https://twitter.com/phillipsmuseum/status/672136413710782465


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> Wait! Let me understand something. The dinner was on December 1st, right?
> This morning he was in Spain and she was in DC filming
> Am I missing something? They both traveled by night or the pic is old?
> 
> https://twitter.com/phillipsmuseum/status/672136413710782465


 
Hm, very interesting. If I were to guess I'd say the pic in question is in fact old, was taken maybe even weeks or months ago and posted recently. Is it possible she's been in the US the entire time? Last I heard she was in DC. So did she leave for London and went back all in a few hours time? Plus Michael in Spain a few hours after being in London? Suspicious indeed. My conclusion is the pic is old and posted recently to make it seem as if the couple spent time together lately. Very nice PR move on her part I say 

Apart from that. What my boo been up to lately? 1 pic of his sexy self wont do for me


----------



## LadyOscar

FassbenderLover said:


> Hm, very interesting. If I were to guess I'd say the pic in question is in fact old, was taken maybe even weeks or months ago and posted recently. Is it possible she's been in the US the entire time? Last I heard she was in DC. So did she leave for London and went back all in a few hours time? Plus Michael in Spain a few hours after being in London? Suspicious indeed. My conclusion is the pic is old and posted recently to make it seem as if the couple spent time together lately. Very nice PR move on her part I say
> 
> Apart from that. What my boo been up to lately? 1 pic of his sexy self wont do for me



She probably never left the US since the DC presentation of TDG. It doesn't make any sense to do otherwise, not for a dinner at least. 
I agree, we need some new pics. I want to see him in AC costume!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

LadyOscar said:


> She probably never left the US since the DC presentation of TDG. It doesn't make any sense to do otherwise, not for a dinner at least.
> I agree, we need some new pics. *I want to see him in AC costume*!!!


 
Yes me too


----------



## LadyOscar

MrsPotatoPP said:


> Hi I'm new and also cannot wait until Ac pictures come out



Hi and welcome. Fingers crossed for some new pics soon!


----------



## LadyOscar

We talk about him, his movies etc. we talk also about his private life, it's part of the game. My only suggestion, if I may, is: feel free to skip the posts you don't like.


----------



## gingerglory

XMA is rated PG. The trailer is 2:24mins.


----------



## SusanBeach

FassbenderLover said:


> *Especially since the guy is a friend of you know who (Not Michael).* Yes yes yes, Michael and AV share friends so the guy is automatically Michael's friend. *But he is AV's friend first.* So no doubt she was the one who told him to leak the pic. (o the crazy theories right). But I'd rather there be a million theories than a 1 dimensional one.



Ok, here we go again!
I think you are "mixing" different guys, the man with long hair is Måns Ericson, a swedish DJ that lives in NY. I don´t know if he met MF first or AV, I don´t care! Måns posted theese pics when they celebrated MFs birthday.

instagram.com/p/1CsMJPTO4z/?taken-by=mansrollerboys

instagram.com/p/1DiADDzO4Z/?taken-by=mansrollerboys

The guy that posted the pic from monday night (seems that he have been in London a week or something) are friend with both MF and Måns!
He lives in SF and is a crew member.

instagram.com/p/0dXv6RD3XI/?taken-by=eugandeug

instagram.com/p/0--2ULD3YC/?taken-by=eugandeug

The women that also posted the pic from monday night have posted pics before with Michael in SF

instagram.com/p/09fHiLlBJf/?taken-by=theresmakster

PLEASE: Can we drop the ridiculous theories now??

(All pics above have been posted in this forum months ago)


----------



## pearlyqueen

For clarification. The pic was taken in London on the evening of either Sunday 29th or Monday 30 November, not sure which, probably the latter. But the poster, Michael's friend, clearly says "last night". It's of two couples, Michael and Alicia and his friend and wife/partner. Nobody leaked the photo. Nobody was tagged in the photo. There is no evidence to support a claim that Alicia or Michael told Michael's friend to post it; it's very common these days for people to post photos on Instagram of social occasions like their couples night, nothing suspicious about it at all.

Michael flew to Spain the following morning of Tuesday 1st December, it's a short flight from London,  and obviously Alicia to Washington. Like Michael she had previously been in London continuously throughout the Autumn (except for short Danish Girl promotion trips). 

As this photo shows, despite both of their busy schedules Michael and Alicia have clearly found a way to nurture their relationship as they are still going strong for over a year. [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

SusanBeach said:


> Ok, here we go again!
> 
> 
> PLEASE: Can we drop the ridiculous theories now??
> 
> )




Amen!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another photo of Michael and Alicia the other night on Instagram:




https://instagram.com/p/-z4CDqQmBs/


----------



## gingerglory

Love the smiles!


----------



## FassbenderLover

In all fairness, if pics of Michael and AV are gonna be posted here I feel it should be posted on her thread too
And it is suspicious when instagram accounts that were private went public just to show pics and tagging other people so they can see them. All pr. Michael don't care for that but some others do


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Love the smiles!



Me too!


----------



## Allie28

Reviews for Macbeth....

Entertainment Weekly gives it a B grade.  They were much more impressed with Michael's performance than the film itself.

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/12/03/macbeth-ew-review?hootPostID=7639400c944c22262b3dfde04a52121d

NY Post Review....

http://nypost.com/2015/12/03/michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard-shine-in-a-dark-dank-macbeth/


----------



## SusanBeach

FassbenderLover said:


> In all fairness, if pics of Michael and AV are gonna be posted here I feel it should be posted on her thread too
> *And it is suspicious when instagram accounts that were private went public *just to show pics and tagging other people so they can see them. All pr. Michael don't care for that but some others do



I think we see this in different ways: for me it´s his friends and they have posted pics with a lot of people/friends a long time. These instagram accounts have always been public,at least when I have "been there". No pr for me!
Hope we can agree to disagree


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael always give great performances, so proud of him. I just hope Einstein give Macbeth a wider release and Michael finds time to promote his movie. His work is his first love after all


----------



## gingerglory

NPR audio interview. Michael talks about Macbeth. Love his voice. 
http://www.npr.org/2015/12/03/458276393/michael-fassbender-is-the-latest-actor-to-take-on-macbeth


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> For clarification. The pic was taken in London on the evening of either Sunday 29th or Monday 30 November, not sure which, probably the latter. But the poster, Michael's friend, clearly says "last night". It's of two couples, Michael and Alicia and his friend and wife/partner. *Nobody leaked the photo. Nobody was tagged in the photo. There is no evidence to support a claim that Alicia or Michael told Michael's friend to post it;* it's very common these days for people to post photos on Instagram of social occasions like their couples night, nothing suspicious about it at all.
> 
> Michael flew to Spain the following morning of Tuesday 1st December, it's a short flight from London,  *and obviously Alicia to Washington.* Like Michael she had previously been in London continuously throughout the Autumn (except for short Danish Girl promotion trips).
> 
> As this photo shows, despite both of their busy schedules Michael and Alicia have clearly found a way to nurture their relationship as they are still going strong for over a year. [emoji3]


It's obvious that some of his fans started to follow him when he posted those pics with Michael in SF. It's the only reason why we've seen the pic in the first place,above all if it's true that his account was private when the pic was  posted.
Isn't she wearing the same clothes?



SusanBeach said:


> I think we see this in different ways: for me it´s his friends and they have posted pics with a lot of people/friends a long time. These instagram accounts have always been public,at least when I have "been there". No pr for me!
> Hope we can agree to disagree


I also remember that his account was public,but honestly it's irrelevant  because the pic had already been posted by other accounts.



gingerglory said:


> Love the smiles!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Reviews for Macbeth....
> 
> Entertainment Weekly gives it a B grade.  They were much more impressed with Michael's performance than the film itself.
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/12/03/macbeth-ew-review?hootPostID=7639400c944c22262b3dfde04a52121d
> 
> NY Post Review....
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/12/03/michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotillard-shine-in-a-dark-dank-macbeth/





gingerglory said:


> NPR audio interview. Michael talks about Macbeth. Love his voice.
> http://www.npr.org/2015/12/03/458276393/michael-fassbender-is-the-latest-actor-to-take-on-macbeth


Thanks.

http://flavorwire.com/549665/michae...illard-front-a-bloody-muddy-effective-macbeth


> Michael Fassbender turns in a bravura performance as Macbeth, and a forcefully internal one; he seems not to project the soliloquies, but to plunge them, sharpened, into his own soft skin. Actors tend to let guilt overwhelm the character after his deeds begin; Fassbender&#8217;s performance often runs counter to those traditions. His doubts come almost entirely before the murder of Duncan, rather than after; in the harsh light of morning, he is, and feels, cleansed and empowered. When that gives way to paranoia, he scampers inward &#8212; drinking, hallucinating, Macbeth as Howard Hughes. Fassbender rarely speaks above a whisper, and when he mouths the play&#8217;s most iconic phrases, he makes them breathe anew.





> Any time a filmmaker attempts to push Shakespeare on the modern audience in this kind of stripped-down fashion, there&#8217;s some pushback &#8212; and indeed, as Kurzel dwells on those early battles, it&#8217;s worth noting that he&#8217;s also delaying the dialogue. But this is a play that supports the bare-bones treatment, because in many ways, Macbeth is a text as much about mood as words; it&#8217;s a terrifying, seemingly irreversible dirge, gloomy and rainy and blood-soaked. Kurzel&#8217;s film gets that right, and plenty more besides.



AV Club review:


> Kurzel&#8217;s sole previous feature, The Snowtown Murders, is a nasty piece of work about one of his country&#8217;s most notorious serial killers; his next project, due Christmas 2016, will be Assassin&#8217;s Creed, based on the video game series. In short, he&#8217;s into violence. Macbeth is certainly Shakespeare&#8217;s bloodiest tragedy, but the extent to which Kurzel&#8217;s adaptation subordinates the poetic to the visceral makes Polanski&#8217;s grim, muddy 1971 version look as frothy as Much Ado About Nothing by comparison. We&#8217;re talking maximum sound and fury, and while no movie that stars Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard could signify nothing, this one doesn&#8217;t signify a whole lot.





> Ultimately, though, this Macbeth belongs neither to Shakespeare nor to the actors. (Fassbender and Cotillard are solid, if hardly revelatory; Paddy Considine makes a nicely dolorous Banquo.) What lingers in the memory is the opening battle, and the quick bursts of brutality, and the screen becoming tinged blood-red at the climax. Directing a Shakespeare movie in order to audition for the job of helming Assassin&#8217;s Creed seems ludicrous, but with both Fassbender and Cotillard also starring in the latter, it almost appears as if that&#8217;s what happened. Hopefully, that means Kurzel has found his proper element, and can indulge his penchant for hacking and cleaving, minus all that pesky soul-searching.



This review on The Film Experience  is interesting:


> On a technical level, this is an arresting adaptation. I always think of Macbeth as a Gothic play before Gothic was a thing. The ultimate gloominess, the supernatural tension, the fatalistic themes. The sound and the camera capture that moodiness but almost too well? Is Macbeth an evil man on the path of least righteousness or an ambitious man felled by his desires? Kurzel's vision seems more in line with the former and dramatic license is essential in any literary adaptation. But Kurzel, so attached to the gloominess of the plains, and less so to his protagonist, shifts the tension in the story with this reading. This tale of sound and fury immediately loses dramatic tension when our titular "hero" and his wife seem beyond redemption from their first scene together. This is a Macbeth whose life seemed suffused with gloom and despair even before the Witches prophesy.
> 
> But, for a visually complex film, Kurzel's Macbeth is startlingly prosaic in its actual rumination on the film's themes. For a play that's all about the political, Macbeth's own engagement with that aspect of the drama is seriously lacking. Then, there's the actual dialogue... It's probably a whole other level of nerdiness to ponder on Iambic Pentameter in a 2015 film, but Macbeth is a play with significantly little prose - even for a Shakespeare. The rhythms of the language is a key to the complexity of the drama, but here all the actors opt for a Naturalistic delivery which complements the gloom but also seems odd and even amusing in key scenes. It's a good reminder why many adaptations tend to update the dialogue to actual prose. Shakespeare verse is tricky.
> 
> Fassbender is the only actor who emerges close to unscathed from the collective inability to master the Shakespearean cadence.





> Kurzel clearly understands the language of cinema but I'm not so certain he's interested in examining the language of Shakespeare. And, Macbeth, for all its ostensible blood and gore is more Hamlet than Titus Andronicus. The words are as important as the spectacle. Kurzel delivers heartily on the mood, making me think what interesting, stylised things he might do with a silent Macbeth.
> 
> And still, still, I do not feel unkindly towards the entire affair. Just like my own inclination to be sympathetic towards Macbeth's self-destructive ambition it's hard to not be charmed by how ambitious Kurzel tries to make this film


----------



## FassbenderLover

I am loving this

https://t.co/d2HR25qPM7

Review: Macbeth, Starring Michael Fassbender, Awash in Gorgeous Carnage


Theres no doubled trouble in the slickly handsome new version of Macbeth with Michael Fassbender. The double, double, toil and trouble is among the plays most memorable passages, the one with three witches, a bubbling caldron and an eye of newt. A gang of weird sisters still roams the foggy Scottish moors, periodically speaking in riddles and giving Macbeth the evil eye. Yet the movie mutes the dark magic that swirls in the play, an alteration that itself stirs the pot, complicating the question of Macbeths freedom, his will and his guilt
 

     As with every play, the interpretations the thing. The director Justin Kurzel, working from a script by Jacob Koskoff, Todd Louiso and Michael Lesslie, lights a smoldering scene with a broodingly dark palette, verdant hills and vales, and the pale, beautiful face of a dead child on a funeral pyre. Death haunts this place, and soon Macbeth, the Thane of Glamis, is leading his troops to victory on the battlefield, the arena that Mr. Kurzel loves best here. Similarly to what Steven Spielberg did in Saving Private Ryan (and the Wachowskis did in The Matrix), Mr. Kurzel periodically slows down the action, allowing every drop of blood and bit of mud to linger.

The results are visually striking, even if beautifying carnage in this manner is distracting and complicated, both for what it means for the drama unfolding on screen and for the audience. The slow-motion scenes suggest that theres a timeless aspect to this slaughter and, perhaps by extension, an inevitability to such violence. And if war is inevitable and eternal, what does this say about Macbeth? Then again, the carefully choreographed and filmed violence, with its flowing sword-clanging and blood-spurting, is kind of cool. You cant look away, even when one warrior draws a blade across anothers throat  which may be another reason (or the main one) for this deceleration.
So, does Macbeth kill Duncan (David Thewlis) because of magic, fate or ambition? Or is Lady Macbeth (a mushy-mouthed Marion Cotillard), who bombards her husband with pushy exhortations (man up!) and seductively busy hands, to blame? These are the questions that, like the fog that Mr. Kurzel keeps pumping into the fray, obscure the character and that only Mr. Fassbenders exceptionally fine performance disperses. Quietly, insistently, he pulls you to him in scene after scene, largely with a restrained intensity that, in its near-husbandly closeness, creates an intimacy between you and the character, effectively turning you into another Lady Macbeth.
Kenneth Tynan once wrote that nobody has ever succeeded as Macbeth because the character shrinks from a complex figure into a cowering thug. The exception, Tynan continued, immediately contradicting his claim, was Laurence Olivier, who in a 1955 production shook hands with greatness. With his Macbeth, Mr. Fassbender, who routinely shakes hands with greatness in films that dont remotely do the same, produces a man whose anguish eventually becomes a powerful counterpoint to his deeds, partly because hes already dead by the time he utters his first word. Mr. Fassbender gives you a reason to see this Macbeth, although the writing isnt bad, either.


----------



## mollie12

LOL Manohla Dargis is such an actor stan.  Not even an "actressing" stan like most critics these days.  She loves her Tom Hardys and Christian Bales and Fassbenders, even when they're not particularly good.


----------



## miasharma

So the "recent" pic of michael and Alicia is not even recent? Lol

If anyone on here had any doubts about Alicia being the new  Harvey girl, Weinstein was present at an Alicia interview for a magazine and movie unrelated to him. I think he was simply there for Alicia and even paid for the lunch haha. He had no business being there other than to see if his newest it girl is being promoted properly. 

Makes you wonder what really goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## PSawyer

For those who are interested, the five theaters playing _Macbeth_ in US this weekend are _*The Landmark*_ in Los Angeles, _*Sunshine Cinema*_ and _*Lincoln Plaza*_ in New York City, _*Clay Theatre*_ in San Francisco and _*Arclight Cinema*_ in Hollywood. The film will expand to more theaters on December 11th.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Why do you say that? Is there proof or is it a new theory? Because looking at the Instagrams of the two original posters concerned, the photos taken in the days before and after the ones with Michael and Alicia were in London. The posters don't live in London, they are from SF and are here on holiday. Consequently your assertion means the posters are lying when they describe the photos as being taken on Sunday night. Why on earth would Michael's friends do that? 

Every time there's a new sighting or photos of Michael and Alicia together alternative scenarios are promoted to "explain" them. Tbh I don't understand why. They are a private low key couple who are just going about a normal life away from work, like shopping and socialising with friends. I'm sure there are dozens of other social occasions they attended recently together that we don't get any sight of, and obviously when they're at home too. All the theories are pointless and don't change the reality of them being a genuine couple.


----------



## miasharma

Whatever you say. I don't even care about that pic anymore. 

I'm just supremely happy that what I thought all along is actually true: Harvey has taken "special" interest in Alicia. Lol I guess she was really desperate for fame in America. Not that she succeeded but at least she tried. Alicia should be careful becuase Harvey and Michael will surely find any it girl/ girlfriend soon. Alicia should make plans prior to her replacement arriving.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lol, back to the old Weinstein conspiracy......


----------



## miasharma

I definitely think Alicia is the new Harvey's it girl. I don't think Harvey invented the relationship (whatever it is) between Alicia and Michael. Those are two unrelated topics in my opinion. 

If you have an explanation for Harvey being present at the dujour mag interview lunch with Alicia (an interview to promote a non Harvey movie), then I would love to hear it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I definitely think Alicia is the new Harvey's it girl. I don't think Harvey invented the relationship (whatever it is) between Alicia and Michael. Those are two unrelated topics in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an explanation for Harvey being present at the dujour mag interview lunch with Alicia (an interview to promote a non Harvey movie), then I would love to hear it.




Tbh I don't know and I don't care why he was there, it's of no relevance to anything.

If I had to hazard a guess I'd say the Dujour interview was conducted around the time of the Steve Jobs premiere in NYC in the same hotel in TriBeCa  where Michael and Alicia were staying at the time. It's quite possible Harvey had dropped by to talk to Michael about the upcoming Macbeth release.


----------



## gingerglory

Since you think those are unrelated topics, then there's no need to discuss whether Alicia is the new Harvey's it girl or not here. You can discuss this topic in her thread. Especially you are talking about her mag interview. It's nothing to do with Michael.


----------



## gingerglory

PSawyer said:


> For those who are interested, the five theaters playing _Macbeth_ in US this weekend are _*The Landmark*_ in Los Angeles, _*Sunshine Cinema*_ and _*Lincoln Plaza*_ in New York City, _*Clay Theatre*_ in San Francisco and _*Arclight Cinema*_ in Hollywood. The film will expand to more theaters on December 11th.



Thank you for the info! My local landmark theater has it on coming soon so here is my hope to see it on a big screen in next or two weeks.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Anybody know what this is about? Sounds exciting! https://twitter.com/morhannah/status/672770389957853184]


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Anybody know what this is about? Sounds exciting! https://twitter.com/morhannah/status/672770389957853184]




Sorry, no. I looked on the NY Times magazine site but couldn't see anything....It's billed on the attachment as virtual reality!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> Sorry, no. I looked on the NY Times magazine site but couldn't see anything....It's billed on the attachment as virtual reality!



Thanks. I need to know how I can watch it!
I had to look up who the director was, but turns out he's directed Sia's Chandelier and Elastic Heart videos. 
And I wonder who the other "year's best actors" are.


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Anybody know what this is about? Sounds exciting! https://twitter.com/morhannah/status/672770389957853184]



Looks awesome! Could this be a part of annual NYT feature short films during awards season?


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Looks awesome! Could this be a part of annual NYT feature short films during awards season?



Oh, that could be it. Total surprise to me! A good one, though.


----------



## FassbenderLover

The year's best actors and my baby love Michael is on the cover, soaring to the top baby. I'm so proud of him


----------



## mollie12

From an interview with Rachel Weisz:



> _Were you at home starring in Derek Cianfrance's newest film [&#8220;The Light Between Oceans&#8221;]_?
> Oh, yeah, I loved it. There's a scene &#8212;I don't think it ended up being in the movie&#8212; where I visit Michael Fassbender's character in a jail. Normally, you'd see the set and the director would tell you where to go in. But Derek said "just go in." I didn't know where I was going, but neither did my character. He's very different from anyone I've ever worked with, in that he&#8217;s really interested in the reality of the situation.
> 
> I've seen an edit before the final edit, so I don't know which bits ended up in there, but I've seen it, more or less.



I'm a bit disappointed they cut that scene, since I think it's the rare good material that MF gets in the second half of the story.


----------



## Allie28

Good review of Macbeth from the NY Times.  They praise Michael's performance.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/04/m...assbender-awash-in-gorgeous-carnage.html?_r=1



> So, does Macbeth kill Duncan (David Thewlis) because of magic, fate or ambition? Or is Lady Macbeth (a mushy-mouthed Marion Cotillard), who bombards her husband with pushy exhortations (man up!) and seductively busy hands, to blame? These are the questions that, like the fog that Mr. Kurzel keeps pumping into the fray, obscure the character and that only Mr. Fassbenders exceptionally fine performance disperses. Quietly, insistently, he pulls you to him in scene after scene, largely with a restrained intensity that, in its near-husbandly closeness, creates an intimacy between you and the character, effectively turning you into another Lady Macbeth.
> 
> Kenneth Tynan once wrote that nobody has ever succeeded as Macbeth because the character shrinks from a complex figure into a cowering thug. The exception, Tynan continued, immediately contradicting his claim, was Laurence Olivier, who in a 1955 production shook hands with greatness. With his Macbeth, Mr. Fassbender, who routinely shakes hands with greatness in films that dont remotely do the same, produces a man whose anguish eventually becomes a powerful counterpoint to his deeds, partly because hes already dead by the time he utters his first word. Mr. Fassbender gives you a reason to see this Macbeth, although the writing isnt bad, either.


----------



## mollie12

Playing the awards game:

Michael Fassbender will be honored with the International Star Award at the 27th annual Palm Springs International Film Festival.



> Previous honorees include Cate Blanchett, Johnny Depp, Brie Larson, Tom McCarthy and Saoirse Ronan.
> 
> &#8220;Throughout his career Michael Fassbender has brought to life riveting performances on the screen in films such as &#8216;Hunger,&#8217; &#8216;Shame,&#8217; &#8217;12 Years a Slave,&#8217; &#8216;Inglorious Basterds&#8217; and &#8216;Prometheus,'&#8221; said Festival Chairman Harold Matzner. &#8220;In his latest film, &#8216;Steve Jobs,&#8217; Fassbender delivers another stunning performance of subtlety and power, presenting the Apple co-founder as both a witty and engaging person and a conflicted Machiavellian. For his masterful performance in this film, we are honored to present Michael Fassbender with the 2016 International Star Award, Actor.&#8221;



The fest runs Jan. 1-11 2016. 

For those who don't know, this is definitely a typical awards season move. And they wouldn't have given him this honor without some guarantee that he'd attend.


----------



## Allie28

Frankly, I'm glad he's stepping up his awards game a bit.  He was rapidly losing momentum while other actors stepped into full campaign mode.  He went from being the odds on favorite to win to not even guaranteed a nomination.  We know how he feels about campaigning but he's got to put forth _some_ effort.


----------



## FassbenderLover

*In his latest film, **Steve Jobs**, Fassbender delivers another stunning performance of subtlety and power, presenting the Apple co-founder as both a witty and engaging person and a conflicted Machiavellian. For his masterful performance in this film, we are honored to present **Michael Fassbender** with the 2016 International Star Award, Actor*.

I couldn't be more proud of him. He's a darn good actor and they should be honoring him. He definately deserves it. Hopefully he gets a nod for his performance as Steve Jobs


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> I definitely think Alicia is the new Harvey's it girl. I don't think Harvey invented the relationship (whatever it is) between Alicia and Michael. Those are two unrelated topics in my opinion.   If you have an explanation for Harvey being present at the dujour mag interview lunch with Alicia (an interview to promote a non Harvey movie), then I would love to hear it.





pearlyqueen said:


> Tbh I don't know and I don't care why he was there, it's of no relevance to anything.  If I had to hazard a guess I'd say the Dujour interview was conducted around the time of the Steve Jobs premiere in NYC in the same hotel in TriBeCa  where Michael and Alicia were staying at the time. It's quite possible Harvey had dropped by to talk to Michael about the upcoming Macbeth release.


Not only their hotel was in Tribeca,but HW has his offices there.The journalist says that  "he dropped by their table" with his son.. I doubt he was there for her or for TDG (he's actually campaigning for Mara and Jenifer Jason Leigh  in the supporting category ). He was probably  with his wife or other people who were sitting at his table. But I  find it hilarious that when  journalists want to do her a favor,depicting her as a  young actress who is already well respected  ,these interviews (I also remember the Vulture interview which was discussed here.. and  Buchanan is definitely a "fan") are always twisted to fit some kind of agenda. But if people are "supremely happy"..  


pearlyqueen said:


> Why do you say that? Is there proof or is it a new theory? Because looking at the Instagrams of the two original posters concerned, the photos taken in the days before and after the ones with Michael and Alicia were in London. The posters don't live in London, they are from SF and are here on holiday. Consequently your assertion means the posters are lying when they describe the photos as being taken on Sunday night. Why on earth would Michael's friends do that?


 I've  also noticed that not only Alicia and her friend are wearing the same clothes in their recent pics,but there's nothing about her doing press for TDG in the past week,and she didn't attend the other screenings with Hooper. I guess it's true that she left after the White House event. But sightings and pics are not worth discussing anymore.. because it's obvious that everyone has their own ideas.   



ScorpionDoom said:


> Anybody know what this is about? Sounds exciting! https://twitter.com/morhannah/status/672770389957853184]


I like that pic! I hope to see  interesting choices.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> From an interview with Rachel Weisz:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed they cut that scene, since I think it's the rare good material that MF gets in the second half of the story.


Thanks!




Allie28 said:


> Frankly, I'm glad he's stepping up his awards game a bit.  He was rapidly losing momentum while other actors stepped into full campaign mode.  He went from being the odds on favorite to win to not even guaranteed a nomination.  We know how he feels about campaigning but he's got to put forth _some_ effort.


I agree. 



Allie28 said:


> Good review of Macbeth from the NY Times.Michael's performance.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/04/m...assbender-awash-in-gorgeous-carnage.html?_r=1


I'm happy to see that Manohla Dargis is more in line with The Village Voice.


> With his Macbeth, Mr. Fassbender, who routinely shakes hands with greatness in films that dont remotely do the same, produces a man whose anguish eventually becomes a powerful counterpoint to his deeds, partly because hes already dead by the time he utters his first word. Mr. Fassbender gives you a reason to see this Macbeth, although the writing isnt bad, either.




http://www.thewrap.com/macbeth-review-michael-fassbender-marion-cotillard-paddy-considine/


> Star Michael Fassbender delivers his second award-worthy performance of the year as Macbeth. A study in coiled psychosis, hes terrifyingly unable to leave his weapons behind on the battlefield, especially after a trio of eerily calm women prophesize that he will become a king.





> For the most part, Kurzel manages to juggle the plays thematic density while hewing close to the films selective realism: natural light, teenage soldiers, psychological verisimilitude. (Once youve seen an unhinged Macbeth holed up in his private chambers and running around his bed in circles, youll wonder why youve never seen that before.) But heres the rub: Unless youve read Macbeth recently, the subtleties of the dialogue just might get lost in the actors true-to-life (i.e., not overly enunciatory) delivery of Shakespeares iambic pentameter.Still, Macbeth is reimagined with so much verve and originality that its difficult not to wonder how Kurzel will fare when he reunites with Fassbender and Cotillard in next years Assassins Creed, the big-screen adaptation of the popular video-game series. If theres anyone who can finally make a video-game movie worth watching, Kurzels proven  with Shakespeares help  that its him.


LA Times:


> Although the script adaptation by Todd Louiso, Jacob Koskoff and Michael Lesslie may streamline, at times twist, the play's original text, this famed tale of ambition, paranoia and murder still bursts with archaic verbiage and cadence. But Kurzel's bold and viscerally thrilling approach along with a brutal, battle-heavy story line should ensure that even less initiated viewers will find themselves immersed in this classic medieval tragedy, a kind of "Macbeth" for the "Game of Thrones" crowd.





> Kurzel ("The Snowtown Murders") keeps things moving at a propulsive pace as he mixes elements of reality, hyper-reality and the supernatural to stirring effect. Superb support by cinematographer Adam Arkapaw ("Animal Kingdom;" "McFarland, USA"), editor Chris Dickens ("Slumdog Millionaire," 2012's "Les Misérables"), costume designer Jacqueline Durran ("Atonement," "Mr. Turner") and composer Jed Kurzel (the director's brother), plus other fine tech contributors, make the film a feast for the eyes and ears.
> 
> But it's the gripping and verbally deft cast, led by a swaggering, formidably brooding Fassbender and a searing and poignant Cotillard, that may emerge most memorable here. Hopefully, the movie's award-worthy leads will find their places amid this year's crowded field of potential nominees.


Roger Ebert


> Australian director Justin Kurzel tackles Macbeth with a few narrative tweaks and a whole lot of visceral violence. His film is just devastatingly gorgeous to look atwith a climax soaked in a fiery red that suggests Macbeth on Marseven as it contains individual images that are so graphic, they may cause you to look away. And although hes maintained the crucial supernatural elements of The Scottish Play, as its known superstitiously, Kurzel also wallows in the grit and muck, which gives his film a texture and an immediacy.
> Chunks of mud and drops of blood fly across bleak, gray skies and craggy highlands in super slow motion. (Adam Arkapaw, the cinematographer, also shot the great Aussie indie Animal Kingdom as well as Kurzels debut feature, Snowtown.) The look of it is so richly rough-hewn, youll feel as if you could reach out and touch it, even as the characters actions become increasingly repulsive.
> This Macbeth also grabs you with the charismatic presence of its two stars, Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard. Fassbender has made a career out of playing complicated, tormented figures, in movies ranging from Hunger to Shame to 12 Years a Slave. The murder and madness of Macbeth are his bread and butter. Still, the danger that lurks beneath his lean, cool good looks gives his Macbeth an especially unsettling air.





> If youre not already somewhat familiar with Shakespeares tragedy, this incarnation isnt about to go out of its way to provide much context or explain why certain characters matter. But in an intriguing contrast, while the scale of the battles and the scenery is enormous and awe-inspiring, some of the more famous moments and lines arrive in understated fashion in intimate spaces.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Frankly, I'm glad he's stepping up his awards game a bit.  He was rapidly losing momentum while other actors stepped into full campaign mode.  He went from being the odds on favorite to win to not even guaranteed a nomination.  We know how he feels about campaigning but he's got to put forth _some_ effort.



Exactly, at this point, he needs all the buzz he can get because right now, there is none about him and about the film. And honestly, he deserves the award. I'm happy for him.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Allie28 said:


> Frankly, I'm glad he's stepping up his awards game a bit.  He was rapidly losing momentum while other actors stepped into full campaign mode.  He went from being the odds on favorite to win to not even guaranteed a nomination.  We know how he feels about campaigning but he's got to put forth _some_ effort.



Yep, so relieved to see this news. It's something, at least. I don't think he's ever going to be "in it to win it", but hopefully he'll be "in it" enough to secure the nomination.


----------



## gingerglory

They will honor him on Jan.2. That's a pretty good start for a whole new year.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> They will honor him on Jan.2. That's a pretty good start for a whole new year.


  It's a good start. I still hope he wins some critics prizes.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> It's a good start. I still hope he wins some critics prizes.



Me too. When is the LAFCA? This Saturday?


----------



## gingerglory

Two new clips from Macbeth

https://youtu.be/_4QLszdiBVM

https://youtu.be/gx2vkK_tX2k

I wanna see this movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gingerglory

> Previously Oscar-nominated as Best Supporting Actor for "12 Years a Slave," Fassbender may now find his name back in the hat for Best Actor - and that's on top of Oscar talk for his performance as Steve Jobs.
> 
> So has he rated his chances?
> 
> "I haven't. It'll be interesting to see the odds, but no, I haven't," he said.



http://english.cntv.cn/2015/12/03/VIDE1449072959702244.shtml


----------



## gingerglory

WSJ interview 

http://www.wsj.com/articles/michael...ssins-creed-1449074119?ru=yahoo?mod=yahoo_itp



> Mr. Fassbender spoke by phone from London, where he is shooting &#8220;Assassin&#8217;s Creed,&#8221; based on the videogame. He is also a producer of the movie, in which he plays both a 15th-century assassin and his 21st-century descendant. Is Michael Fassbender a gamer? &#8220;I&#8217;m not,&#8221; he says with a laugh. &#8220;I didn&#8217;t know anything about &#8216;Assassin&#8217;s Creed.&#8217; &#8221; But he was fascinated by the concept, that we carry our ancestors&#8217; knowledge and experience in our DNA.
> 
> 
> Edited from an interview.
> 
> *Why haven&#8217;t you done Shakespeare before?*
> 
> It&#8217;s not front and center in Ireland the way it would be in the English psyche. I did come to London to study acting and we did deal with a lot of classic Shakespeare, but it wasn&#8217;t at the top of my list. A lot of my influences came from &#8217;70s American films.
> 
> *The director, Justin Kurzel, suggested that Macbeth had post-traumatic stress disorder, didn&#8217;t he?*
> 
> As soon as he said it to me, the penny dropped, a heavy penny. It resonated so much in the character and it was a massive key for me to get into his head. There&#8217;s evidence in the text. Lady Macbeth is like: Don&#8217;t be alarmed, we&#8217;ve seen him have these fits before. So the idea of seeing the witches, were they part of hallucinations? The fact that he can&#8217;t get any sleep. These are classic symptoms.
> 
> *What did that approach give you to work with?*
> 
> It was huge that this character was already mentally fragmented [from earlier battles] when we meet him. There&#8217;s a familiarity with blood and killing. As soon as he kills Duncan, there&#8217;s a clarity for him because it is something so familiar, like it would be for an alcoholic who sits down and has that first drink after being on the wagon.
> 
> *The films starts with Macbeth and his wife burying their infant child, although the standard reading doubts that they had children.*
> 
> Historians say they don&#8217;t know and many allude to the fact that maybe Macbeth can&#8217;t even sire an heir, but how do you play that? You can definitely play a couple who have lost a child and have drifted apart because they haven&#8217;t been allowed to mourn. He&#8217;s been away campaigning for months on end. We treated that breakdown of the relationship as a fuel to doing something so heinous, which is the murder of Duncan, which would hopefully bind them together again.
> 
> *This version also resists the traditional idea that Lady Macbeth manipulates her husband into doing terrible things out of ambition.*
> 
> Yeah, that&#8217;s the bad old woman again, isn&#8217;t it? None of us found that as interesting as the fact that she is actually the most sacrificial character, because she asks that all her maternal instincts be stripped from her so she can do this for her husband.
> 
> *Your performance is restrained. The camera is close and your voice is low. It&#8217;s not the typical raging, yelling portrayal.*
> 
> Justin and I really wanted to stay away from that. The idea was, this is a man talking to demons or talking to various things that don&#8217;t exist. What&#8217;s his internal motor like? We were given the great benefit of film. There&#8217;s a much more intimate feel of the madness. The language in Shakespeare is so dramatic, to play it dramatically just becomes a mush of madness.
> *
> You filmed this before &#8220;Steve Jobs.&#8221; Was there anything from playing Macbeth that you carried over to Steve Jobs&#8217; character?*
> 
> I didn&#8217;t, to be honest. Once I finish one character I kind of kick it to the wayside and then really immerse myself in the next one. What I did see as an immediate parallel was the writing. Aaron Sorkin writes to a specific rhythm and cadence, and if you obey it, that unlocks a lot of the character&#8217;s emotional state.
> 
> *Is there a ruthlessness and ambition, like Macbeth&#8217;s, in Steve Jobs?*
> 
> I never saw Steve Jobs as ruthless. I saw him as uncompromising and extremely driven. I don&#8217;t think he was driven by money, but because he wanted to change the world&#8212;and he did. That people take their iPhones into bed with them, and it&#8217;s the last thing people do before they go to sleep at night and the first thing they do when they wake up&#8212;that&#8217;s pretty extraordinary if you think about it.


----------



## PSawyer

*Macbeth  Q&A with Michael Fassbender*



> _L to R: Moderator Thomas Campbell, Michael Fassbender_
> 
> The following questions and answers are excerpted from a conversation that followed the NBR screening of Macbeth.
> 
> *When an actor does Macbeth on stage, they get to experience the character straight through. How was it playing it in a film?*
> Its just a normal thing, really. Its such a rare opportunity to do something in chronological order when filming; it just never really happens. I just spent so much time with the script by myself before coming to rehearsals. I always think filming is, as opposed to being on stage, its a little like carpentry. You build a little piece of the table; thats going to join up with another piece of the table over here. But theyre done individually. And then at the end the editor puts the table together. Having that timeline through rehearsing it by myself and realizing where hes at at this point, those things are really kind of clear, or need to be made clear, rather. Its just a normal way of filming. Meeting up with soldiers for example was a big help. I was very grateful to one gentleman who came to see us who suffered from post-traumatic stress disorder. Thats why Macbeth really loses his mind in the banquet scene, because these guys are soldiers. You can have a wife, and you can have an ex-wife, you can marry again. But your brothers that you fight with, or your sisters that you fight with in war, theyre not interchangeable. To kill one of your comrades that you go to battle with is like the absolute no-no. You cross a line there that is beyond forgiveness or redemption. So all these components, I had to make sure I had them in place.
> 
> *What aspects of the story were changed, or how did you act differently to appeal to a younger audience that might not have read Macbeth?*
> I think dealing with the language in a sort of way, a lot of the times with Shakespeare, to live with it, its very externalized. Of course the languageits all about the language. You obey it in order to understand the characters psyche and journey. It displays it for you through the rhythm of the language. But we wanted to keep it, I found myself when I was a teenager, and for me the most important thing for this was to get fifteen year olds into seeing it, and go, Wow, Shakespeare, I didnt see it like that. Its actually quite accessible to me. So start with the language to make it a lot more intimate, and film gives you the great benefit of doing that. Obviously you cant do that in a theater with 1,200 people all there. But you can do it on film, and you can keep it quite intimate, and the delivery of the language can be quite intimate. I just tried to get it to a way that it doesnt seem like a foreign language. Sometimes for a fifteen year old reading the text, there can be a block just because the language seems so alien and so far removed from today. But by keeping it more intimate and simple in a way, like a stream of consciousness approach, hopefully its easier for them to understand.
> 
> *Did you know Marion Cotillard before?*
> I had met her very briefly at these sorts of events, but no, I hadnt had a conversation with her. I just told her I was a fan of her work and think shes just an amazing actor. She does so much by appearing to do nothing. She has this amazing strength and fragility in the same beat of an eyelash. Shes very generous partner to work with, very easy to work with. I dont like to talk too much, with either director or actor, before doing the scene. I always think its a way of preventing yourself from going and doing it. Its like, Im a bit scared, so Ill talk, rather than just going and going through things and trying, throwing things out. She just picks up the ball and she runs with it, like that scenethe scorpion scene. I put my hand underneath her dress; I didnt tell her I was going to do that, and she took it and she went with it and then she kisses me and then pulls away. Shes got this sort of repulsion, and then she reengages, and shes like, I love this man, I feel him, hes sick. All these things are happening on her face. Thats when you realize youre in the presence of somebody great. I knew when she came on board I was just so happy, I knew she would nail it. And she brings this sort of royal quality. I love the idea that hes more rough, sort of from the gutter-type character, and shes regal, shes got royal blood. Its the dichotomy between them. Its pretty cool.
> 
> *What is it about Shakespeare that makes it still so important to people today?*
> Well obviously there is the language to begin with, but I think actually at the core of it is the story of human beings. Jeff Daniels talks about how his character in Steve Jobs was like a Shakespearian character, and the fall of a Shakespearian character, and there you see it. Its kind of like the Bible. We keep doing the same stories because the same stories are there. Seneca influences Shakespeare, and these sort of classic tales of human tragedy and human conflicts. The classic things like ambitionhow does it affect us as human beings, and when it takes over its like a disease, and what it does to these characters. So I think its basically just these human stories that are sort of heightened versions of human wants, needs, and conflicts that we keep returning to. If its not Shakespeare, its taken from him. Somebodys writing something thats influenced by him. _West Side Story_. These stories sort of live on because theyre classic, human stories.


http://www.nationalboardofreview.org/2015/12/qa-with-michael-fassbender/


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow, its intense between him and Marion. He truly do admire her as an artist


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1037589589594811

Michael in Almería  tasting octopus and conch


----------



## gingerglory

lunadeagosto said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1037589589594811
> 
> Michael in Almería  tasting octopus and conch



haha very nice!


----------



## mollie12

I thought this was funny:

Britt Hayes, Esq. &#8207;@MissBrittHayes  19m19 minutes ago
quite fond of the "Michael Fassbender Is a Hot Jerk in Old-Timey Nightgowns" trilogy: Jane Eyre, 12 Years a Slave, Macbeth


----------



## pearlyqueen

The host of the BIFAs opened proceedings by mentioning "Michael Fassbender's average sized penis which is sadly absent tonight"....


----------



## Allie28

Well, this is good news... Michael won Best Actor for Steve Jobs by the LA Film Critics!!  Variety rightly calls this "the shot in the arm that this film needed".  I'm not an expert, but I think winning the LA film critics award is a good precursor to the oscars.

http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...s-association-winners-in-progress-1201655037/

Alicia was awarded best supporting actress for Ex Machina.  So even though they didn't have a great night at the BIFAs, they were winning elsewhere.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Well, this is good news... Michael won Best Actor for Steve Jobs by the LA Film Critics!!  Variety rightly calls this "the shot in the arm that this film needed".  I'm not an expert, but I think winning the LA film critics award is a good precursor to the oscars.
> 
> 
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...s-association-winners-in-progress-1201655037/
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia was awarded best supporting actress for Ex Machina.  So even though they didn't have a great night at the BIFAs, they were winning elsewhere.




Pleased to hear that! Unfortunately Macbeth didn't win anything at BIFA; Ex Machina cleaned up winning 4 main awards!


----------



## Morgane

LAFCA is a great win!!   He won there for Shame.  
Also:  http://www.dcfilmcritics.com/awards/

I'm really surprised for Tom Hardy.. It's true that Legend was a hit in UK,but not only Michael has better reviews, he has won over Courtenay.. Also,Saoirse Ronan over Rampling.. 



mollie12 said:


> I thought this was funny:
> 
> Britt Hayes, Esq. &#8207;@MissBrittHayes  19m19 minutes ago
> quite fond of the "Michael Fassbender Is a Hot Jerk in Old-Timey Nightgowns" trilogy: Jane Eyre, 12 Years a Slave, Macbeth


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> LAFCA is a great win!!   He won there for Shame.
> Also:  http://www.dcfilmcritics.com/awards/
> 
> I'm really surprised for Tom Hardy.. It's true that Legend was a hit in UK,but not only Michael has better reviews, he has won over Courtenay.. Also,Saoirse Ronan over Rampling..




I was surprised Tom Hardy won too. I saw Legend and wasn't that impressed. He wasn't there either,nor was Brendan Gleeson who won best supporting as he is busy filming. Guess he must still be with AC? Marion was the only Macbeth representative there tonight.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> The host of the BIFAs opened proceedings by mentioning "Michael Fassbender's average sized penis which is sadly absent tonight"....



It's been four years...They haven't had enough...Geez! Good for Michael not showing up. Just thinking of the second-hand embarrassment. 



Allie28 said:


> Well, this is good news... Michael won Best Actor for Steve Jobs by the LA Film Critics!!  Variety rightly calls this "the shot in the arm that this film needed".  I'm not an expert, but I think winning the LA film critics award is a good precursor to the oscars.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...s-association-winners-in-progress-1201655037/



Yes!!!!!!! This is his much needed win! Great timing!! The critics are here for him!!



Morgane said:


> LAFCA is a great win!!   He won there for Shame.
> Also:  http://www.dcfilmcritics.com/awards/



Yes, LAFCA's been good to Michael. Laugh at DCFC's actors' noms list. It's like looking at the prediction list.


----------



## FassbenderLover

YAAAYYYY!!!! saw this on twitter


*Only five actors have multiple lead **#LAFCA** wins in their careers: De Niro, Nicholson, Duvall, Day-Lewis and now Michael Fassbender.*


----------



## LadyOscar

FassbenderLover said:


> YAAAYYYY!!!! saw this on twitter
> 
> 
> *Only five actors have multiple lead **#LAFCA** wins in their careers: De Niro, Nicholson, Duvall, Day-Lewis and now Michael Fassbender.*


 Way to go, Michael!!!! Great actors!!!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> I was surprised Tom Hardy won too. I saw Legend and wasn't that impressed. He wasn't there either,nor was Brendan Gleeson who won best supporting as he is busy filming. Guess he must still be with AC? Marion was the only Macbeth representative there tonight.


His win is questionable.. I don't know if  Gleeson has started to film Live by night,but yes,probably he's still in Spain.



gingerglory said:


> It's been four years...They haven't had enough...Geez! Good for Michael not showing up. Just thinking of the second-hand embarrassment.
> 
> 
> *
> Yes!!!!!!! This is his much needed win! Great timing!!* The critics are here for him!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, LAFCA's been good to Michael. Laugh at DCFC's actors' noms list. It's like looking at the prediction list.


 I had lost hope after the BSFC announcement..  I forgot this other (long)list:http://indianafilmjournalists.com

Frank Marshall:  @LeDoctor: ASSASSINS returns to film in Spain.  #assassinscreedmovie http://twitter.com/LeDoctor/status/673479836262924288/photo/1




@united_49: Show of support from the #stunt team, cast(!) & crew of the #assassinscreed #film.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I had lost hope after the BSFC announcement..  I forgot this other (long)list:http://indianafilmjournalists.com



Me too and you know I have a very low expectation for LAFCA too, so you can imagine how happy I was when I saw the news!  and wow, that IS a very long list lol.



> @united_49: Show of support from the #stunt team, cast(!) & crew of the #assassinscreed #film.



What is this united_49? They all look so happy. XD



> A lack of a single instance of overlap among the NBR, NYFCC and LAFCA proves nothing is settled just yet.



http://variety.com/2015/film/in-contention/critics-awards-oscars-mad-max-spotlight-1201655189/

It's still wide open race. Pretty unprecedented.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Me too and you know I have a very low expectation for LAFCA too, so you can imagine how happy I was when I saw the news!  and wow, that IS a very long list lol.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this united_49? They all look so happy. XD
> 
> 
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/in-contention/critics-awards-oscars-mad-max-spotlight-1201655189/
> 
> It's still wide open race. Pretty unprecedented.



I had low expectations above all because he won four years ago.
I've just found tweets saying that they want to show support for Olivia,a stuntwoman injuried.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I've just found tweets saying that they want to show support for Olivia,a stuntwoman injuried.



I see. Thanks! Hope her recover soon!


----------



## mchris55

Sooooooo, Macbeth-- tremendous!! I can't wait to get a copy so I can watch it again and again.The innovations to the text, for the most part, were fresh and compelling. The cinematography was amazing. Overall, the acting performances were superb, with exceptional kudos for MF, MC, and SH. With the proper support, MC could have really been a force this awards season.

My only quibble was that I did not like one particular moment at the end. Therefore, my weird final score is 3.25/4 (it was going to be 3.5 before that moment at the end). I found the film to be very enjoyable and definitely worth the time and entertainment dollar.


----------



## Allie28

NEW set pics from AC.  He's a mighty fine looking assassin  















http://weibo.com/p/1005052150852464/home?from=page_100505&mod=TAB#_rnd1449545293515


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Allie28 said:


> NEW set pics from AC.  He's a mighty fine looking assassin
> 
> View attachment 3208426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://weibo.com/p/1005052150852464/home?from=page_100505&mod=TAB#_rnd1449545293515



You beat me to it &#128521; He looks great as Aguilar. I know nothing about this game and the idea of this movie makes me anxious...but I have to admit I'm looking forward to seeing him kick butt dressed like this.


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> You beat me to it &#128521; He looks great as Aguilar. I know nothing about this game and the idea of this movie makes me anxious...but I have to admit I'm looking forward to seeing him kick butt dressed like this.



ITA!  

Frankly, if Fassy wasn't involved I doubt I'd have much interest but the more I see, the more intrigued I get.... and I like a scruffy Fassy kicking butt too!


----------



## LadyOscar

I just saw the AC set pics on Twitter. Thanks for posting them here too!
So happy!!!


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> NEW set pics from AC.  He's a mighty fine looking assassin
> 
> View attachment 3208426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208428
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://weibo.com/p/1005052150852464/home?from=page_100505&mod=TAB#_rnd1449545293515



Thanks, Allie! It seems he had some make-up bruises around eyes and they also add more stubble around his chin, I think.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lord have mercy help me. I cant handle this. Michael looks so good in his costume. I'm even deeper in love :kiss::salute:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> ITA!
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, if Fassy wasn't involved I doubt I'd have much interest but the more I see, the more intrigued I get.... and I like a scruffy Fassy kicking butt too!




Great pics Allie - thanks for posting [emoji2]

I've no interest in video games either, but the AC concept of experiencing ancestors' memories and acquiring their skills is more interesting to me than the usual massacre fare! 
ITA Michael's looking the Aguilar part in his usual hot way! Have we seen his Callum Lynch look yet?


----------



## pearlyqueen

There are more pics of the AC set in Almeria at the Daily Mail, including this one of Michael's "dad" Brendan Gleeson!
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssassin-s-Creed-Spain.html#i-81bd4abb99dd6a4c


----------



## Allie28

Wow...Brendan looks totally different.  He's rocking those costumes too!

Thanks for adding more pics ginger and pearly.


----------



## gingerglory

I don't think that's Gleeson at all...


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I don't think that's Gleeson at all...




Really? It looks like Brendan Gleeson to me.... The caption says it's him too...


----------



## Elle44

Hi everyone, I'm new around here.  I've liked Michael for a while now...I went to see him and Domnhall Gleeson when they were down at the Apple store in SoHo talking about Frank last year.  I met Michael and was so nervous I just kept talking about how cute I thought James McAvoy ways...oops!  He was really sweet even though I was so awkward and what not.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Elle44 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new around here.  I've liked Michael for a while now...I went to see him and Domnhall Gleeson when they were down at the Apple store in SoHo talking about Frank last year.  I met Michael and was so nervous I just kept talking about how cute I thought James McAvoy ways...oops!  He was really sweet even though I was so awkward and what not.




Hello and welcome! [emoji3]

Yes, Michael is very sweet!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Elle44 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new around here.  I've liked Michael for a while now...I went to see him and Domnhall Gleeson when they were down at the Apple store in SoHo talking about Frank last year.  I met Michael and was so nervous I just kept talking about how cute I thought James McAvoy ways...oops!  He was really sweet even though I was so awkward and what not.


 Hi, and thanks for sharing. Michael is always a sweetheart


----------



## Blueberry12

Elle44 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new around here.  I've liked Michael for a while now...I went to see him and Domnhall Gleeson when they were down at the Apple store in SoHo talking about Frank last year.  I met Michael and was so nervous I just kept talking about how cute I thought James McAvoy ways...oops!  He was really sweet even though I was so awkward and what not.



Lol!

I hope at least he knew you did not confuse him with James.


----------



## Elle44

Blueberry12 said:


> Lol!
> 
> I hope at least he knew you did not confuse him with James.


Yes he knew I didn't think he was James!  Michael was agreeing with me and said something like "you know James is married."


----------



## Blueberry12

Elle44 said:


> Yes he knew I didn't think he was James!  Michael was agreeing with me and said something like "you know James is married."



Haha. That's good.
I was kidding,

I assume you've seen Notting Hill.




I love James too. He was so good in Macbeth and such a sweet guy.


----------



## SusanBeach

mchris55 said:


> Sooooooo, Macbeth-- tremendous!! I can't wait to get a copy so I can watch it again and again.The innovations to the text, for the most part, were fresh and compelling. The cinematography was amazing. Overall, the acting performances were superb, with exceptional kudos for MF, MC, and SH. With the proper support, MC could have really been a force this awards season.
> 
> My only quibble was that I did not like one particular moment at the end. Therefore, my weird final score is 3.25/4 (it was going to be 3.5 before that moment at the end). I found the film to be very enjoyable and definitely worth the time and entertainment dollar.



Sounds so good!! Bad for me that I can´t see the movie


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> ITA!
> 
> Frankly, if Fassy wasn't involved I doubt I'd have much interest but the more I see, the more intrigued I get.... and I like a scruffy Fassy kicking butt too!


I agree.   Like some critics have already said,I really think that that Kurzel's approach will work even better with this kind of material.

Online film critics:
http://www.ofcs.org/carol-and-sicario-lead-the-19th-ofcs-nominations/
I like their nominations,and finally there's Oscar Isaac.

Richard Lawson's picks for the best films of the year:
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/12/best-films-of-2015


> There are two towering things working in concert in this beguiling triptych about Apples creative visionary: Aaron Sorkins whizzing, voluble script and Michael Fassbenders dexterous, keenly realized lead performance. Director Danny Boyle adds dashes of corny sentiment here and there, but for the most part Steve Jobs is lean and propulsive, imagining the behind-the-scenes drama at three major points in Jobss life to create a fascinating portrait of a brilliant, tempestuous mind. With stellar supporting work from Kate Winslet, Michael Stuhlbarg, Jeff Daniels, and Seth Rogen, Steve Jobs is, like an Apple product, sleek and stylish and accessible. Heres a good example of what could disrupt the staid biopic formulaa compelling, formalist character study that illuminates its subjects inner workings instead of blandly running down a timeline of events. Recursive and lyrical, Steve Jobs plays like a crisp, elegant, surprising piece of music.


----------



## gingerglory

THR Directors' round table

Danny was there, talking about Michael.  It's kind of interesting to see Ridley and Quentin's reactions while Michael was discussed since both of them worked with him as well. 

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/video/watc...ehearsal-director-oscar-roundtable/vi-AAgbb0u


----------



## gingerglory

He's got the SAG nom, yeah!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yay! Michael nominated for Best Actor at Screen Actors Guild just now [emoji3]


----------



## Elle44

pearlyqueen said:


> Yay! Michael nominated for Best Actor at Screen Actors Guild just now [emoji3]


I'm glad he was nominated, though I wonder why they chose Jobs and not Macbeth?  Was Macbeth not eligible?  I thought he was great in Jobs, but I feel like there was such a letdown with how it performed in theaters.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Elle44 said:


> I'm glad he was nominated, though I wonder why they chose Jobs and not Macbeth?  Was Macbeth not eligible?  I thought he was great in Jobs, but I feel like there was such a letdown with how it performed in theaters.




I don't know much about the awards process tbh. I guess because  Macbeth has only just opened in the US and the American distributors didn't send it for consideration. May be considered for the Baftas, it opened here in the UK two months ago and is a British film with Film 4 and Studio Canal behind it.


----------



## mchris55

Macbeth was not promoted well. I should actually say Macbeth was not promoted at all.

There were some headscratchers. None of the Spotlight guys in BSA, but McAdams in supporting actress. I really like McAdams, but she did nothing in Spotlight. And who knew about the Mirren love?

Glad to see MF and Kate obviously. 

This may really truly be a strange season.


----------



## Allie28

I'm so glad he got nominated!


----------



## Elle44

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't know much about the awards process tbh. I guess because  Macbeth has only just opened in the US and the American distributors didn't send it for consideration. May be considered for the Baftas, it opened here in the UK two months ago and is a British film with Film 4 and Studio Canal behind it.


Yes I was surprised Mark Ruffolo was not nominated for Spotlight, he was great.  As was Keaton.  It was such a fantastically sickening movie, weird but that's the only way to describe it.  Fantastic but sickening.

Sorry meant to reply to someone else- the comment about Spotlight.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Elle44 said:


> Yes I was surprised Mark Ruffolo was not nominated for Spotlight, he was great.  As was Keaton.  It was such a fantastically sickening movie, weird but that's the only way to describe it.  Fantastic but sickening.
> 
> Sorry meant to reply to someone else- the comment about Spotlight.




Lol, that's ok. I haven't seen Spotlight yet, doesn't open in the UK until January. Loved Steve Jobs and Michael's electrifying performance [emoji2]


----------



## Elle44

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, that's ok. I haven't seen Spotlight yet, doesn't open in the UK until January. Loved Steve Jobs and Michael's electrifying performance [emoji2]


I thought he was amazing in Jobs.  I had no real interest in seeing a movie about Steve Jobs but did because MF was starring.


----------



## Allie28

Michael has issued a statement on his SAG nomination...

_"Thank you so very much to SAG.  I feel greatly honored, especially as this is coming from my peers.  It really does mean a lot to me."_

Source: https://twitter.com/TheGregoryE


----------



## FassbenderLover

YAY!!!! Michael got a SAG nod!! Beyond happy for him. Hope this leads to a GG and Oscar nod


----------



## gingerglory

allie28 said:


> michael has issued a statement on his sag nomination...
> 
> _"thank you so very much to sag.  I feel greatly honored, especially as this is coming from my peers.  It really does mean a lot to me."_
> 
> source: https://twitter.com/thegregorye



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; such a sweet heart! So humble as well.


----------



## gingerglory

Can't wait for the video.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Can't wait for the video.



Michael looks almost balletic here! If it wasn't virtual reality I'd say a certain someone had been giving him tuition, lol. The video is available to watch online tomorrow [emoji3]

http://www.people.com/article/melis...g-scenes-virtual-reality?xid=rss-topheadlines


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael looks almost balletic here! If it wasn't virtual reality I'd say a certain someone had been giving him tuition, lol.



Well, according to his CV, he had three years ballet training and he is a good dancer in general. and of course any tips won't hurt, lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Well, according to his CV, he had three years ballet training and he is a good dancer in general. and of course any tips won't hurt, lol.




Lol, I think the three years ballet training is him enhancing his CV ...... more likely he did a few hours over the course of three years [emoji6]


----------



## Allie28

LOL.  Michael was on top of a horse when he found out he was nominated for a SAG award...



> Reached Wednesday morning with the announcement that he has been nominated for a Screen Actors Guild Award for Outstanding Performance by a Male Actor in a Leading Role for his turn in Steve Jobs, Fassbender had pretty much banished all thought of portraying the Apple co-founder in director Danny Boyles dramatic biopic from his mind.
> 
> Currently shooting a big budget adaptation of the Ubisoft video game Assassins Creed in Spains Balearic Islands, Fassbender was at the tail end of a long day on set. And he was more than a little consumed with his performance as Callum Lynch, a swashbuckling action hero descended from a long and illustrious line of professional killers, who travels back in time in a bid to gain the skills to combat a shadowy assassin sect called the Templars.  I was on top of a horse when the news came  through-- we've been sort of hectic on set" Fassbender tells EW with a laugh. Its fantastic news. It is always very special when you get a nomination through your peers.  So I'm very happy.



http://www.ew.com/article/2015/12/0...-awards-nomination-steve-jobs-assassins-creed


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael did a 3 year course. This is what he learned at the drama center. No wonder he's so good 

"Classes in voice, movement, neutral mask, ballet, period dance, speech and acting underpin a programme embracing the Greeks to Contemporary drama, with particular emphasis on Shakespeare and Chekhov"


----------



## BagBerry13

Michael holding the 49.

View attachment 3210151

Source


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  Michael was on top of a horse when he found out he was nominated for a SAG award...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/12/0...-awards-nomination-steve-jobs-assassins-creed



LOL, hopefully this time around the horse is alright!


----------



## lunadeagosto

Very happy for Michael , but this  article is wrong in Geography...Almería is in Andalucía, no Balearic Islands.


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> Very happy for Michael , but this  article is wrong in Geography...Almería is in Andalucía, no Balearic Islands.




Lol! The Balearics! They aren't near Andalucia, that's embarrassing!


----------



## mollie12

I've been away from the thread for a few days.  It was kind of sad to see his LAFCA win treated with a big of a shrug in the press (not here in the forums of course).   The perceived overall "weakness" of the best actor race and lack of love for the Steve Jobs film as a whole were of course the main reasons for that.  But it's not like that critical group didn't have other options.  If they'd wanted to champion a smaller raved performance like Ben Mendelsohn in Mississippi Grind, they had that choice.  It's happened before.  

And I'm happy to see the SAG nomination as well.  It puts him in a slightly firmer position for Oscar, though I'm not counting chickens before they hatch.  It's a very strange year.


----------



## gingerglory

I never really understand how they determine it's a "weak" or "strong" race of the best actor. Is it because of lack of a front runner? Or is it hard for everyone to predict? because surely right now the race is still wide open. Nobody knows anything for certain based on this week's all kinds of critics awards and SAG noms. I expect tomorrow's GG noms will still be all kinds of crazy and a couple of wtfs.


----------



## mchris55

A weak race is when you can easily predict the nods. A strong race is when there are many realistic contenders for the available slots. SAG nominations can be weird because the nominating committee is basically a random group taken from the collective that changes every year. Also included in that group is the AFTRA portion, which includes radio personalities. I know for a fact that a radio personality was a part of the nominating committee two years ago and loved, loved, loved AH and Leto and never watched 12YAS before voting despite the fact that he had a screener. This is some of the nonsense that goes on.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> He's got the SAG nom, yeah!!






Allie28 said:


> LOL.  Michael was on top of a horse when he found out he was nominated for a SAG award...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/12/0...-awards-nomination-steve-jobs-assassins-creed






gingerglory said:


> I never really understand how they determine it's a "weak" or "strong" race of the best actor. Is it because of lack of a front runner? Or is it hard for everyone to predict? because surely right now the race is still wide open. Nobody knows anything for certain based on this week's all kinds of critics awards and SAG noms. I expect tomorrow's GG noms will still be all kinds of crazy and a couple of wtfs.


The race seems "weak" because Leo is seen as a surefire winner and because it looked like there wasn't much choice but right now the race is wide open,at least for the nominations.People like Depp and Cranston have been discounted too soon (Tapley should be happy ).Damon is still a strong contender,but there are also Caine,Hanks,Smith and Michael B. Jordan.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Well, according to his CV, he had three years ballet training and he is a good dancer in general. and of course any tips won't hurt, lol.



I didn't know that! He moves very gracefully, so I can totally imagine him doing ballet  

So pleased about the SAG nom. Nice congratulatory tweet from co-star Adam Shapiro: https://twitter.com/adamshapiro/status/674666246864900096


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> The race seems "weak" because Leo is seen as a surefire winner and because it looked like there wasn't much choice but right now the race is wide open,at least for the nominations.People like Depp and Cranston have been discounted too soon (Tapley should be happy ).Damon is still a strong contender,but there are also Caine,Hanks,Smith and Michael B. Jordan.



It's just doesn't make sense to me to determine a race being "weak" or "strong" just purely based on how easy or how difficult for people to predict instead of really seeing the quality of the performances. If following this kind of logic, then every race with DDL in will be a "weak" race, because he is surely even more of a surefire winner than DiCaprio.



ScorpionDoom said:


> So pleased about the SAG nom. Nice congratulatory tweet from co-star Adam Shapiro: https://twitter.com/adamshapiro/status/674666246864900096



How nice of him! And I love this pic! Michael sure rocks the silver fox look!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Can't wait for the video.



Here ya go!!

http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2015/nytvr/#take_flight

It's..umm....interesting.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Allie28 said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2015/nytvr/#take_flight
> 
> It's..umm....interesting.



Uh, yeah....~interesting.  Maybe it comes across better in the app version, but I watched it on my computer and it was hmmmmm...

Anyway, not sure what it was supposed to be, but I liked watching him move. And we got a cool pic out of it. So I'm not complaining.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2015/nytvr/#take_flight
> 
> 
> 
> It's..umm....interesting.




Thanks Allie! Imagine dying and seeing Michael there in the sky like that waiting for you! Sorry, getting carried away... It was kind of interesting although very short, concept was worth exploring more IMO. I love how Michael can move so gracefully and sensually but still be so masculine all at the same time [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2015/nytvr/#take_flight
> 
> It's..umm....interesting.



the full cast http://www.nytimes.com/video/magazi...&pgType=Multimedia&eventName=video-grid-click

computer version.

I think they were recreating the iconic flying scenes, but I'm not sure which scene Michael was recreating.

Michael's part http://www.nytimes.com/video/magazi...&pgType=Multimedia&eventName=video-grid-click


----------



## gingerglory

Michael got the GG nom this morning!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Michael got the GG nom this morning!



Fantastic! [emoji2]


----------



## mchris55

Interesting list.

Smith in, Depp out. The Spotlight men cannibalized each other, but yet it is nominated for Best Picture.

No Best Picture or director for SJ, but MF, Kate, and Sorkin will be there.

And a BP nod for Mad Max, I wonder if it will get an Oscar nod as well?

Also no to Hardy, but yes to Dano and Shannon.

There will be many people hustling this winter.


----------



## gingerglory

Steve Jobs also got OST GG nom, which I'm happy about. I really like the score.


----------



## mchris55

Yes, I forgot about score, thanks. They can put all four on the posters when they re-release SJ.

Another thing, if I was MC, I would be beyond livid right now. She could have and should have been right in this mix.


----------



## gingerglory

So from the director of the VR film



> &#8216;&#8216;The reference point is an Everyman risen like an archangel, like Michael Keaton in &#8216;Birdman&#8217; or Bruno Ganz in &#8216;Wings of Desire.&#8217; A spiritual, transcendent kind of moment.&#8217;&#8217;
> Daniel Askill for The New York Times



That's the re-creation of Michael's scene.


----------



## FassbenderLover

YAY again for Michael and another nod, this time for a golden Globe. So happy he earned this. Crossing fingers for a win


----------



## mollie12

He looks weird in that NYTimes thing.  Like his body is oddly lumpy?

Happy about the GG nod.


----------



## mollie12

I haven't had a chance to listen, but Marc Maron did a long WTF podcast interview with Danny Boyle.  Here:

http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_662_-_danny_boyle


----------



## gingerglory

Michael's reaction to his GG nom



> I&#8217;m very grateful to the Hollywood Foreign Press Association for the nomination. This film, and working with Danny Boyle and our amazing cast, has been one of the most creative and amazing experiences of my professional life. It&#8217;s lovely to be honored.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Michael's reaction to his GG nom




Very heartfelt and humble words, and the best thing is Michael received his nominations solely for his fantastic performance, not by campaigning [emoji2] I expect he will be more visible in January though as the awards ceremonies kick off and the momentum builds up.

I just saw this on Instagram - sure there will be more plaudits to add over the coming weeks!




https://instagram.com/p/_IYsiyAD7e/


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Very heartfelt and humble words, and the best thing is Michael received his nominations solely for his fantastic performance, not by campaigning [emoji2] I expect he will be more visible in January though as the awards ceremonies kick off and the momentum builds up.
> 
> I just saw this on Instagram - sure there will be more plaudits to add over the coming weeks!
> 
> View attachment 3211005
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/_IYsiyAD7e/



This ad is looking fantastic!


----------



## Allie28

The new XMen trailer.  Blink and you'll miss Michael.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcvDYf0_RQ&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> The new XMen trailer.  Blink and you'll miss Michael.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcvDYf0_RQ&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop




Hmmm, not my kind of film anyway tbh! James appears to be very much centre stage.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> The new XMen trailer.  Blink and you'll miss Michael.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcvDYf0_RQ&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop



I'm not impressed. FIVE frames of Erik, literally. I do feel a bit of Sir Ian on the last frame.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I thought we knew all along he wasn't going to be in the film that much. Isn't it supposed to focus on the younger characters?


----------



## gingerglory

Yes, but still knowing it and actually seeing his character being diminished like that are two different feelings


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yes, but still knowing it and actually seeing his character being diminished like that are two different feelings




To be fair he only spent 3 or 4 weeks in Montreal including the Grand Prix! James was there for months....


----------



## mchris55

He may not be in it as much as Charles, but you KNOW he is going to be the turncoat that ends up switching sides back to the Xmen and they probably want to keep that footage under wraps.

Why show everything in the trailer?


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## BagBerry13

Michael's _Slow West_ is nominated at the European Film Awards for European Discovery - Prix Fipresci. The awards show is tomorrow.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Allie28 said:


> The new XMen trailer.  Blink and you'll miss Michael.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcvDYf0_RQ&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop



Not digging it. Looks cheesy.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael with a fan on the AC set in Almeria today
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://twitter.com/pacocalavera/status/675696246389137408


----------



## FassbenderLover

That's so sweet Michael is taking pictures with his fans, he seem to do that when he's by himself which is great. He loves them and they love him too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> That's so sweet Michael is taking pictures with his fans, he seem to do that when he's by himself which is great. He loves them and they love him too.




He refused someone in Almeria last week; he tries to oblige when he can but can't be expected to always agree, especially in his private time.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> That's so sweet Michael is taking pictures with his fans, he seem to do that when he's by himself which is great. He loves them and they love him too.



Michael looks so happy and content when alone...always taking pictures with his fans. I hope if I ever run into him, the leach is not besides him leaching away his happiness and preventing him from taking photos with his fans lol.

Michael looks like he is having a good time in Spain


----------



## miasharma

A little late but congrats to Michael on the SAG and GG noms as well as the critics award wins! He must be so incredibly proud of his performance!


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> He may not be in it as much as Charles, but you KNOW he is going to be the turncoat that ends up switching sides back to the Xmen and they probably want to keep that footage under wraps.
> 
> Why show everything in the trailer?



You are right, Michael's role may be small but he is going to be part of the "plot twist" so that obviously can not be shown in the trailer! I thought it was a good trailer btw


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Michael looks so happy and content when alone...always taking pictures with his fans. I hope if I ever run into him, the leach is not besides him leaching away his happiness and preventing him from taking photos with his fans lol.
> 
> Michael looks like he is having a good time in Spain


 This. The majority of the time he takes pics with his fans but lately whenever I hear he turns down a request for a pic she's with hm
Its nice to see him having fun tho. I rally hope I get the opportunity to met him. Matters not who he's with I will be getting a picture


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another new myth, this time that Alicia prevents Michael from taking pictures with fans. He's declined many times both when he's been with her and when alone, we've all seen tweets from people confirming that, here's one from last week in Almeria:

https://twitter.com/javierrodrigu73/status/673529152385994753

It's possible he declines more often when he's with Alicia, he probably wants to enjoy his private time with his girlfriend, nothing unusual about that.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Michael got the GG nom this morning!


 I like the nominations (tv and movies) They're following some of the recent critics' choices (99 Homes,Ex Machina),and Ruffalo for Infinity Polar Bear (not for Spotloght) is a surprise.



mollie12 said:


> I haven't had a chance to listen, but Marc Maron did a long WTF podcast interview with Danny Boyle.  Here:
> 
> http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_662_-_danny_boyle


Thanks!



gingerglory said:


> I'm not impressed. FIVE frames of Erik, literally. I do feel a bit of Sir Ian on the last frame.


I'm not impressed either. Aso,the CGI don't look very good. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Another new myth, this time that Alicia prevents Michael from taking pictures with fans. He's declined many times both when he's been with her and when alone, we've all seen tweets from people confirming that, here's one from last week in Almeria:
> 
> https://twitter.com/javierrodrigu73/status/673529152385994753
> 
> It's possible he declines more often when he's with Alicia, he probably wants to enjoy his private time with his girlfriend, nothing unusual about that.



Yes,ANOTHER myth.. 

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/berlin-festival-lineup-scorsese-1201658688/


> Another contender is &#8220;Trespass Against Us,&#8221; which stars Michael Fassbender, Sean Harris and Brendan Gleeson, and centers on a man (Fassbender) who attempts to break free from his outlaw father (Gleeson). The film is directed by Adam Smith, who made his name helming &#8220;The Chemical Brothers &#8212; Don&#8217;t Think.&#8221;


----------



## miasharma

Gossip on a gossip site is normal and what is usually done. I do not understand the need by some to put it down every time.


----------



## twiddlebird

FassbenderLover said:


> This. The majority of the time he takes pics with his fans but lately whenever I hear he turns down a request for a pic she's with hm
> Its nice to see him having fun tho. I rally hope I get the opportunity to met him. Matters not who he's with I will be getting a picture



Agree. He's been looking so happy in Spain. Also, when he turns down pics on his own, it's almost always a guy asking for one. He consistently turns down pics with both men and women when she's with him. I remember one tweeter complaining about her pulling him away from some fans. Typical.


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> Agree. He's been looking so happy in Spain. Also, when he turns down pics on his own, it's almost always a guy asking for one. He consistently turns down pics with both men and women when she's with him. *I remember one tweeter complaining about her pulling him away from some fans*. Typical.


 
How rude. 

But I'm gonna focus on Michael, he's having a wonderful week and I'm so happy for him. Cant wait to see his movies, except 1. I need to see a trailer for Trespass Against Us. Its about time. A for the Xmen Apocalyspe trailer I'm not worried. I'll see plenty of him in the movie. Charles and Erik are too pivotal to ignore. Michael is looking very hot in his Magneto outfit. He's looking pretty good in his Assassins Creed outfit too. He's one sexy man :kiss:


----------



## twiddlebird

FassbenderLover said:


> *How rude. *
> 
> But I'm gonna focus on Michael, he's having a wonderful week and I'm so happy for him. Cant wait to see his movies, except 1. I need to see a trailer for Trespass Against Us. Its about time. A for the Xmen Apocalyspe trailer I'm not worried. I'll see plenty of him in the movie. Charles and Erik are too pivotal to ignore. Michael is looking very hot in his Magneto outfit. He's looking pretty good in his Assassins Creed outfit too. He's one sexy man :kiss:



If I recollect correctly, it was in Sicily that it happened. I think the Twitter account went private after that Tweet (or it got deleted for the flaming she received). I saw no reason to doubt her.

I'm sure we won't see a trailer for TAU until it gets a new distribution deal, or if It's still an A24 property after the awards season. Unfortunately. I hope it'll surface sometime in the new year.


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> If I recollect correctly, it was in Sicily that it happened. I think the Twitter account went private after that Tweet (or it got deleted for the flaming she received). I saw no reason to doubt her.
> 
> I'm sure we won't see a trailer for TAU until it gets a new distribution deal, or if It's still an A24 property after the awards season. Unfortunately. I hope it'll surface sometime in the new year.



Guess the fan should be thankful she did not get a hideous LV heel thrown at her. You know that has happened before LOL 

Oh I think I know who you are talking about...I think this the fan that was harrassed and cyber bullied by Jemima/feelmyfancy for no reason. Some here think there is nothing wrong with Jemima but my opinion is that she should be locked up in a padded cell...for Michael's safety lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Guess the fan should be thankful she did not get a hideous LV heel thrown at her. You know that has happened before LOL
> 
> Oh I think I know who you are talking about...I think this the fan that was harrassed and cyber bullied by Jemima/feelmyfancy for no reason. Some here think there is nothing wrong with Jemima but my opinion is that she should be locked up in a padded cell...for Michael's safety lol


----------



## gingerglory

I went to see Macbeth yesterday! The film is highly stylish, visually appealing. The cinematography just took my breath away. Michael was magnificent in it. I loved how he delivered Shakespeare's texts in a less theatrical way. It's more like sound of his mind. Although his lines in this film are less than in Steve Jobs, but they are still very heavy.I don't find it's that hard to follow in terms of original texts and the accent. You just went along with his performance and his delivery. His final battle scene to the ending is my favorite. I love how it ended and it was mind blowing. It's a pity that he won't get recognized for this role. His Macbeth equally deserves the recognition as his Jobs. 

Justin's take on Macbeth is very personal and has a very different perspective but same tragic. To witness a brave good man being destroyed by war, grief, hallucination, guilt, paranoid and madness is haunting. Lady Macbeth was downplayed in some degree IMO. Ted Kurzel's OST is awesome. If you have a chance, I highly recommend to see it on a big screen.

After seeing it, I have more confidence in Kurzel to handle AC, especially at the rhythm of story-telling and fighting sequences.

There were more audience than I expected, considering how poorly the film was promoted. The showing I went was almost full house and people wowed and applauded at the end of film, which I felt very happy and proud at that moment being his fan.


----------



## gingerglory

Macbeth Behind The Scenes B-Roll

https://youtu.be/6UEg7jpV6CI






















Love his physicality! his fighting scenes in this film are just too hot! I can't imagine his hotness in AC will be like.


----------



## gingerglory

Michael won the best actor for Steve Jobs from Online Film Critics Society.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/online-film-critics-society-winners-mad-max-1201660197/


----------



## SusanBeach

gingerglory said:


> I went to see Macbeth yesterday! The film is highly stylish, visually appealing. The cinematography just took my breath away. Michael was magnificent in it. I loved how he delivered Shakespeare's texts in a less theatrical way. It's more like sound of his mind. Although his lines in this film are less than in Steve Jobs, but they are still very heavy.I don't find it's that hard to follow in terms of original texts and the accent. You just went along with his performance and his delivery. His final battle scene to the ending is my favorite. I love how it ended and it was mind blowing. It's a pity that he won't get recognized for this role. His Macbeth equally deserves the recognition as his Jobs.
> 
> Justin's take on Macbeth is very personal and has a very different perspective but same tragic. To witness a brave good man being destroyed by war, grief, hallucination, guilt, paranoid and madness is haunting. Lady Macbeth was downplayed in some degree IMO. Ted Kurzel's OST is awesome. If you have a chance, I highly recommend to see it on a big screen.
> 
> After seeing it, I have more confidence in Kurzel to handle AC, especially at the rhythm of story-telling and fighting sequences.
> 
> There were more audience than I expected, considering how poorly the film was promoted. The showing I went was almost full house and people wowed and applauded at the end of film, which I felt very happy and proud at that moment being his fan.



Thank you!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> I went to see Macbeth yesterday! The film is highly stylish, visually appealing. The cinematography just took my breath away. Michael was magnificent in it. I loved how he delivered Shakespeare's texts in a less theatrical way. It's more like sound of his mind. Although his lines in this film are less than in Steve Jobs, but they are still very heavy.I don't find it's that hard to follow in terms of original texts and the accent. You just went along with his performance and his delivery. His final battle scene to the ending is my favorite. I love how it ended and it was mind blowing. It's a pity that he won't get recognized for this role. His Macbeth equally deserves the recognition as his Jobs.
> 
> Justin's take on Macbeth is very personal and has a very different perspective but same tragic. To witness a brave good man being destroyed by war, grief, hallucination, guilt, paranoid and madness is haunting. Lady Macbeth was downplayed in some degree IMO. Ted Kurzel's OST is awesome. If you have a chance, I highly recommend to see it on a big screen.
> 
> After seeing it, I have more confidence in Kurzel to handle AC, especially at the rhythm of story-telling and fighting sequences.
> 
> There were more audience than I expected, considering how poorly the film was promoted. The showing I went was almost full house and people wowed and applauded at the end of film, which I felt very happy and proud at that moment being his fan.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I went to see Macbeth yesterday! The film is highly stylish, visually appealing. The cinematography just took my breath away. Michael was magnificent in it. I loved how he delivered Shakespeare's texts in a less theatrical way. It's more like sound of his mind. Although his lines in this film are less than in Steve Jobs, but they are still very heavy.I don't find it's that hard to follow in terms of original texts and the accent. You just went along with his performance and his delivery. His final battle scene to the ending is my favorite. I love how it ended and it was mind blowing. It's a pity that he won't get recognized for this role. His Macbeth equally deserves the recognition as his Jobs.
> 
> Justin's take on Macbeth is very personal and has a very different perspective but same tragic. To witness a brave good man being destroyed by war, grief, hallucination, guilt, paranoid and madness is haunting. Lady Macbeth was downplayed in some degree IMO. Ted Kurzel's OST is awesome. If you have a chance, I highly recommend to see it on a big screen.
> 
> After seeing it, I have more confidence in Kurzel to handle AC, especially at the rhythm of story-telling and fighting sequences.
> 
> There were more audience than I expected, considering how poorly the film was promoted. The showing I went was almost full house and people wowed and applauded at the end of film, which I felt very happy and proud at that moment being his fan.




Sounds like you and I have similar reactions to Macbeth! I saw it twice, I think that's needed as the cinematography is so overwhelming and the film so powerful. Personally I think Macbeth would have benefitted from being half an hour longer to flesh out the supporting cast more. I was also surprised how secondary Marion is as Lady Macbeth; it was a very subdued performance IMO and I also felt there was little chemistry between her and Michael; after what I'd read beforehand I expected a highly charged relationship, but they seemed very isolated from each other. There's no denying Michael is magnificent in Macbeth, a very powerful performance. There are several scenes that stand out for me especially the final 10 minutes - very haunting and powerful!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Michael won the best actor for Steve Jobs from Online Film Critics Society.
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/online-film-critics-society-winners-mad-max-1201660197/




Excellent! I'm not au fait with how various awards rank, I'm assuming some are more important than others? Is this award one of the more prestigious?


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Excellent! I'm not au fait with how various awards rank, I'm assuming some are more important than others? Is this award one of the more prestigious?



No.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> No.




Lol. Well Michael is nominated for best actor by the Critics Choice Awards too. Hope that's more prestigious.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...inations-from-broadcast-film-critics-20151214


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol. Well Michael is nominated for best actor by the Critics Choice Awards too. Hope that's more prestigious.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...inations-from-broadcast-film-critics-20151214



That's not prestigious either.  In fact, all of the awards pundits make fun of it and view it as a bargain basement awards show.  MF has been nominated there twice before but has never even attended the ceremony!


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> That's not prestigious either.  In fact, all of the awards pundits make fun of it and view it as a bargain basement awards show.  MF has been nominated there twice before but has never even attended the ceremony!




Oh dear, no point in being nominated in all these awards then, lol


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> I went to see Macbeth yesterday! The film is highly stylish, visually appealing. The cinematography just took my breath away. Michael was magnificent in it. I loved how he delivered Shakespeare's texts in a less theatrical way. It's more like sound of his mind. Although his lines in this film are less than in Steve Jobs, but they are still very heavy.I don't find it's that hard to follow in terms of original texts and the accent. You just went along with his performance and his delivery. His final battle scene to the ending is my favorite. I love how it ended and it was mind blowing. It's a pity that he won't get recognized for this role. His Macbeth equally deserves the recognition as his Jobs.
> 
> Justin's take on Macbeth is very personal and has a very different perspective but same tragic. To witness a brave good man being destroyed by war, grief, hallucination, guilt, paranoid and madness is haunting. Lady Macbeth was downplayed in some degree IMO. Ted Kurzel's OST is awesome. If you have a chance, I highly recommend to see it on a big screen.
> 
> After seeing it, I have more confidence in Kurzel to handle AC, especially at the rhythm of story-telling and fighting sequences.
> 
> There were more audience than I expected, considering how poorly the film was promoted. The showing I went was almost full house and people wowed and applauded at the end of film, which I felt very happy and proud at that moment being his fan.



Thanks for sharing Ginger... I'm glad you enjoyed it!  I'm still waiting for Amazon Prime to show it.


----------



## mollie12

Now this is actually a bit more prestigious than the BFCAs.  Indiewire's end-of-the-year critics poll puts Michael at #1 for Best Actor.

http://www.indiewire.com/survey/indiewire-2015-year-end-critics-poll/


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Now this is actually a bit more prestigious than the BFCAs.  Indiewire's end-of-the-year critics poll puts Michael at #1 for Best Actor.
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/survey/indiewire-2015-year-end-critics-poll/



That's awesome! He surely has critics' love!  His Macbeth is also on that list too!


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> If I recollect correctly, it was in Sicily that it happened. I think the Twitter account went private after that Tweet (or it got deleted for the flaming she received).* I saw no reason to doubt her.
> *
> I'm sure we won't see a trailer for TAU until it gets a new distribution deal, or if It's still an A24 property after the awards season. Unfortunately. I hope it'll surface sometime in the new year.


Don't-call-me-elsa (elsa is Vikander,I suppose ) ? I doubt her grandmother lives in Sicily.. 



gingerglory said:


> I went to see Macbeth yesterday! The film is highly stylish, visually appealing. The cinematography just took my breath away. Michael was magnificent in it. I loved how he delivered Shakespeare's texts in a less theatrical way. It's more like sound of his mind. Although his lines in this film are less than in Steve Jobs, but they are still very heavy.I don't find it's that hard to follow in terms of original texts and the accent. You just went along with his performance and his delivery. His final battle scene to the ending is my favorite. I love how it ended and it was mind blowing. It's a pity that he won't get recognized for this role. His Macbeth equally deserves the recognition as his Jobs.
> 
> Justin's take on Macbeth is very personal and has a very different perspective but same tragic. To witness a brave good man being destroyed by war, grief, hallucination, guilt, paranoid and madness is haunting. Lady Macbeth was downplayed in some degree IMO. Ted Kurzel's OST is awesome. If you have a chance, I highly recommend to see it on a big screen.
> *
> After seeing it, I have more confidence in Kurzel to handle AC, especially at the rhythm of story-telling and fighting sequences.
> *
> There were more audience than I expected, considering how poorly the film was promoted. The showing I went was almost full house and people wowed and applauded at the end of film, which I felt very happy and proud at that moment being his fan.


Glad that you liked it! It's what some critics have said. I think his approach will work better with that kind of material.



gingerglory said:


> That's awesome! He surely has critics' love!  His Macbeth is also on that list too!


 Slow West and Sorkin are  well placed.
The LAFCA award is the most prestigious prize he has received. Another nomination from the Chicago film critics and runner-up for the Southeastern film critics association.


----------



## mollie12

I think he might be done in Spain/with AC.

Andy Briggs &#8207;@aBriggswriter  5m5 minutes ago
Watched the Revenant sat amongst Miriam Margolyes and Michael Fassbender. Kinda cool!


----------



## gingerglory

I wonder whether Leo watched Steve Jobs.&#128540;


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael has 2 nominations from the  London Critics Awards:- Lead Actor for Steve Jobs and Best British Actor for Steve Jobs, Macbeth and Slow West. (There is a caveat that Irish actors are eligible in the British categories).

http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...y-lead-london-critics-nominations-1201661539/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just found these on Twitter [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://twitter.com/sangrehacker77/status/676791175832076294


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another pic from a spa in Almeria [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://twitter.com/airebanosarabes/status/676759039871709185


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Just found these on Twitter [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214693
> View attachment 3214694
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/sangrehacker77/status/676791175832076294



Aww, he's so cute with kids.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Aww he looks so adorable with the little boy. So sweet 
And taking pics with fans again? Even more sweet of him


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael has 2 nominations from the  London Critics Awards:- Lead Actor for Steve Jobs and Best British Actor for Steve Jobs, Macbeth and Slow West. (There is a caveat that Irish actors are eligible in the British categories).
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...y-lead-london-critics-nominations-1201661539/



That's awesome!



pearlyqueen said:


> Just found these on Twitter [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214693
> View attachment 3214694
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/sangrehacker77/status/676791175832076294



It's sooo cute! Could it be the child actor they wanted to play young version of Michael in AC? I remember there was a casting call back then.



pearlyqueen said:


> Another pic from a spa in Almeria [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214702
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/airebanosarabes/status/676759039871709185



It seemed the place that the cast went to for a spa. I see Ariane Labed also in the pics.


----------



## gingerglory

Charlotte Gainsbourg In Talks To Join &#8216;The Snowman&#8217; Opposite Michael Fassbender & Rebecca Ferguson

http://deadline.com/2015/12/charlot...on-working-title-independence-day-1201667904/

awesome!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael has 2 nominations from the  London Critics Awards:- Lead Actor for Steve Jobs and Best British Actor for Steve Jobs, Macbeth and Slow West. (There is a caveat that Irish actors are eligible in the British categories).
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/in-con...y-lead-london-critics-nominations-1201661539/


 Maclean is also nominated for breakthrough filmmaker of the year




pearlyqueen said:


> Just found these on Twitter [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214693
> View attachment 3214694
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/sangrehacker77/status/676791175832076294


Very cute!



gingerglory said:


> Charlotte Gainsbourg In Talks To Join &#8216;The Snowman&#8217; Opposite Michael Fassbender & Rebecca Ferguson
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/12/charlot...on-working-title-independence-day-1201667904/
> 
> awesome!


Yes,great news! I like how she's varying her choices.

Other nominations: Vancouver FCC,Austin FCC ,Kansas City  FCC,Las Vegas FCA and he has won the Phoenix FCC award.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics from an article on Steve Jobs in LA Times
	

		
			
		

		
	






http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...e-jobs-michael-fassbender-20151217-story.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael says he will have a week or so off work for Christmas [emoji3]

http://youtu.be/2yqMvhGlKz4


----------



## mollie12

Okay, so this is interesting.  Michael isn't the lead of Alien:Covenant, and neither is Noomi Rapace....Katherine Waterston may be. 



> In what will be the biggest role of her career to date, Waterston has been cast as the lead, Daniels.
> 
> Specific plot details for the new one are being closely guarded, but it is believed to follow the crew of the colony ship Covenant, bound for a remote planet, who discover what they believe is an uncharted paradise but is, in fact, a dark, dangerous world, the only inhabitant of which is David (Michael Fassbender), the &#8220;synthetic&#8221; and survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition.



http://deadline.com/2015/12/katherine-waterston-alien-covenant-casting-ridley-scott-1201669025/


----------



## FassbenderLover

Am loving that interview and pics 
I don't know what to make of the part where he say he doesn't like phones at the table. There have been times when he's been out and there have been pics of him. So when those individuals take out their phones to take pictures of him and with him does he tell them to put away their phones? Or don't they respect his wishes? I doubt he'd make the exception. I know if I were in his company and he ask me to put away my phone out of respect for him I'd comply. I never see him on his phone after all.
I hope he goes home for the holidays, would be very nice to spend that time with his family and friends


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Okay, so this is interesting.  Michael isn't the lead of Alien:Covenant, and neither is Noomi Rapace....Katherine Waterston may be.
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/12/katherine-waterston-alien-covenant-casting-ridley-scott-1201669025/




Hmm, intriguing.... All the information about this film thus far suggested Alien Covenant was being centred around Michael. Perhaps his role is much smaller than anticipated which would result in less filming time?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, perhaps Katherine is the female lead and Michael is the male lead


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Okay, so this is interesting.  Michael isn't the lead of Alien:Covenant, and neither is Noomi Rapace....Katherine Waterston may be.
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/12/katherine-waterston-alien-covenant-casting-ridley-scott-1201669025/



Could it mean Furgeson didn't get the role and it went to Waterston, which is the second time she will work with Michael. I think Michael's role will still be considered as male supporting part just as he was in Prometheus. In Alien franchise, traditionally it always has only a female lead. Prometheus also follows that.


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> Could it mean Furgeson didn't get the role and it went to Waterston, which is the second time she will work with Michael. I think Michael's role will still be considered as male supporting part just as he was in Prometheus. In Alien franchise, traditionally it always has only a female lead. Prometheus also follows that.



Yeah, strangely the Deadline report doesn't mention Ferguson, but The Wrap mentions that Waterston is confirmed for the part that was previously linked to Ferguson.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> New pics from an article on Steve Jobs in LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216313
> View attachment 3216314
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...e-jobs-michael-fassbender-20151217-story.html


Thanks! 


gingerglory said:


> Could it mean Furgeson didn't get the role and it went to Waterston, which is the second time she will work with Michael. I think Michael's role will still be considered as male supporting part just as he was in Prometheus. In Alien franchise, traditionally it always has only a female lead. Prometheus also follows that.


I also think his role is a male supporting part. Waterston has probably replaced Ferguson. 

Michael is third in The Village Voice film poll,but with the votes for Macbeth he could be considered first.
http://www.villagevoice.com/filmpoll/cat/actor/2015


----------



## pearlyqueen

Fresh news on "The Snowman". Release date is October 13th 2017; production starts on January 18th so Michael has a month to attend awards ceremonies, complete any XMen reshoot (if any) and most importantly free time to enjoy with his nearest and dearest [emoji2]

http://www.thewrap.com/michael-fass...te/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

Great new pic of Michael taken on September 26th at press day for Steve Jobs in London [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/_Z6opim5Ia/


----------



## mchris55

nm I read the wrong release date.


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3217185

Source


----------



## mollie12

Well, this looks familiar.

http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired


----------



## miasharma

http://pagesix.com/2015/12/17/alicia-vikander-and-michael-fassbender-fight-break-up-rumors-with-a-vacation/

Lol does Michael know he is going on a vacation?

I don't think Alicia will ever get tired of trying associate his name with hers. Until he replaces her with a new girlfriend of course. Even then, I definitely see stalkerish tendencies in Alicia so Michael better watch out.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh, What a load of rot...lol. Alicia gets asked about him, it's difficult not to give any kind of answer and she's been fairly vague.. She doesn't need him for PR - she's doing quite well on her own.

All these tin-foil hat conspiracy theories.

Stalker?  Girl you are reaching...lmao. She's his girlfriend, which some obviously find hard to swallow.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> http://pagesix.com/2015/12/17/alicia-vikander-and-michael-fassbender-fight-break-up-rumors-with-a-vacation/
> 
> Lol does Michael know he is going on a vacation?
> 
> I don't think Alicia will ever get tired of trying associate his name with hers. Until he replaces her with a new girlfriend of course. Even then, I definitely see stalkerish tendencies in Alicia so Michael better watch out.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Well, this looks familiar.
> 
> http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired




Well yes it does indeed. I'd hoped that by now people would have become used to Alicia being Michael's girlfriend or at least resigned to the fact, but there is a hardcore who refuse to accept it. If Michael and Alicia take their relationship to the next stage I hope they don't encounter the same kind of threatening behaviour as the Cumberbatch family....


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh, What a load of rot...lol. Alicia gets asked about him, it's difficult not to give any kind of answer and she's been fairly vague.. She doesn't need him for PR - she's doing quite well on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> All these tin-foil hat conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> Stalker?  Girl you are reaching...lmao. She's his girlfriend, which some obviously find hard to swallow.




Exactly so. Well said [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

:lolots::lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> :lolots::lolots:



Lol! 

Some people here are going to be so heartbroken when Michael gets rid of [Alicia] soon. Dare I saw they will not even be Michael fans anymore. Most of them follow Michael becuase he somehow legitimizes Alicia as a celebrity anyways. Just like Alicia thinks Michael legitimizes her, and that's why everything related to her has to mention Michael.


----------



## JetSetGo!

What's the deal with arguing about the ifs and whats of Alicia all the time? 
His life, his choices, but most of all, the way you guys so often fight about it makes this thread very unpleasant. 

Please try to show each other respect and just let go of the things you don't agree with.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Well, this looks familiar.
> 
> http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired



That article is frightening .... at how spot on it is.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Well, this looks familiar.
> 
> http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired



Way too familiar. It's hilarious and frightening at the same time. Hilarious because it's like the worst fan fiction there is and like a template, it's universally applied. Frightening because it's actually happening in RL.


----------



## twiddlebird

This thread will continue to be unpleasant until the Swedish Gwyneth Paltrow is out of the picture. 

I think some will say his fans (or who they will call "so called fans") are just jealous. IMO, it's just that she's just not that endearing. It's hard to try to like someone who just isn't very likeable no matter how many times her fans call her "sweet"....but that's just me (and the hoards that apparently agree with me).


----------



## gingerglory

This thread will continue to be unpleasant as long as Michael has a girlfriend. Period. His gf, no matter who she is, will never be able to please EVERYBODY and she will never win. He better just stays single and fulfills the fantasies.


----------



## twiddlebird

gingerglory said:


> This thread will continue to be unpleasant as long as Michael has a girlfriend. Period. His gf, no matter who she is, will never be able to please EVERYBODY and she will never win. He better just stays single and *fulfills the fantasies.*



I think fantasies factor in either way. Some people see themselves in the gf of whoever their favorite dates, or they do not. That's why you get those who go way overboard to fawn over her, and those that go way overboard to hate on her. Fantasies serve both.


----------



## gingerglory

twiddlebird said:


> I think fantasies factor in either way. *Some people see themselves in the gf of whoever their favorite dates, or they do not.* That's why you get those who go way overboard to fawn over her, and those that go way overboard to hate on her. Fantasies serve both.



That's just sad.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> Well, this looks familiar.
> 
> http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired



As with Cumberbatch, it's not just about disliking the girlfriend, but actively making up elaborate conspiracies to deny that there is even a relationship, as some have done on other sites.   The article above is a good reality check.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> As with Cumberbatch, it's not just about disliking the girlfriend, but actively making up elaborate conspiracies to deny that there is even a relationship, as some have done on other sites.   The article above is a good reality check.




Yes, very much so. 

Going back to the start of the year I remember some people predicting that Alicia may become a Sophie Hunter #2, and it seems they were right. I really don't understand the mentality behind it; as previously stated, it's Michael's life, he makes his choices and he's not going to make them to satisfy a small group of fans who think they know what's best for him. It doesn't  matter how many nasty things are written about Alicia or how many ridiculous theories are promoted, they make no difference to reality. It is futile to persistently deny Alicia is his girlfriend, and that she and Michael are clearly a couple who are serious about each other.


----------



## mchris55

Well, no one here is acting like that as far as I can see, so I don't understand the relevancy of the article.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I beg to differ. It's not as extreme here as other places on the Internet, but the denial and theories have been repeatedly posted here throughout the year.


----------



## mchris55

What happens at other places on the internet should not be attributed to the people here. That is not fair to anyone. And there are theories on both sides, just a few days ago someone said there were "people" waiting for a breakup so that they could sleep with MF. That still makes no sense to me, because if that is what "they" want they can try their luck now. Different theories, different people.


----------



## pearlyqueen

But it DOES happen here, trashing Alicia and inventing theories, we've all seen it over the past year. As for people waiting to sleep with Michael... LMAO!!


----------



## mchris55

If people say they don't like her, that's not trashing her, sorry. And as I said before people have theories on both sides, so what's the problem? Oh, that's right there isn't any. It's just different strokes for different folks. 

Also, as I have said before, he gets negative comments as well. No one likes everything, a person does at all times. This forum is a place to express that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

It goes way beyond saying they don't like her.....and the "theories" match what was being described in the article Mollie12 posted a link to, the one you questioned the relevance of to this thread.


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> If people say they don't like her, that's not trashing her, sorry. And as I said before people have theories on both sides, so what's the problem? Oh, that's right there isn't any. It's just different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Also, as I have said before, he gets negative comments as well. No one likes everything, a person does at all times. This forum is a place to express that.



Yeah but this forum is not a place to spread lies. For example, I was accused multiple times by (former) members I would be the publicist/PR for Alicia. WTF?!?! And not in a joke kinda way. People seriously believe that.
And obviously me being Alicia's publicist of course means I come here to build her image etc. Erm, last time I checked I wasn't even that big a fan of the Fassdong (just posting here because it reminds me of the Skarsgård fandom 4 years ago). And it's really hard to miss Alicia this year. If you are a fan of cinema and film you have seen a film of hers this year. Hence the posting in her thread.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Well, no one here is acting like that as far as I can see, so I don't understand the relevancy of the article.



The point of posting that article is to paint Alicia like a poor little victim. Brace yourself, because there is more victimizing to happen the second MF finds a replacement. 

No one here is trying to get anyone fired for saying Alicia is Michael's gf so I don't understand the relevancy of posting the article here either.


----------



## pearlyqueen

No, the point of posting the link to the article was to illustrate that the crazy behaviour and theories that some people are engaging in re. Michael and Alicia is not just restricted to them. It appears it happens in other fandoms too, and is a worrying and bizarre phenomenon.


----------



## mchris55

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but this forum is not a place to spread lies. For example, I was accused multiple times by (former) members I would be the publicist/PR for Alicia. WTF?!?! And not in a joke kinda way. People seriously believe that.
> And obviously me being Alicia's publicist of course means I come here to build her image etc. Erm, last time I checked I wasn't even that big a fan of the Fassdong (just posting here because it reminds me of the Skarsgård fandom 4 years ago). And it's really hard to miss Alicia this year. If you are a fan of cinema and film you have seen a film of hers this year. Hence the posting in her thread.



Well, I was accused of saying that MF and MC hooked up. When that party realized I had not, they just removed their post. There was no apology, just a removal of the post. Do you remember that?


----------



## BagBerry13

mchris55 said:


> Well, I was accused of saying that MF and MC hooked up. When that party realized I had not, they just removed their post. There was no apology, just a removal of the post. Do you remember that?



Yeah but that theory gets indulged now because some hope he'd rather hook up with MC than with AV. And also because MC's partner is apparently a horrible person (much like AV if I think about it ).
Well, just because the post got removed doesn't mean people still believe that you said it. At least that's happening with my accusation.


----------



## mchris55

People don't believe I said it only because I did not write it. Period. There is no excuse for telling someone they said something they did not say. That has happened to me here more than once. The lack of accountability has also followed. 

I believe Sorkin would consider himself a fan of cinema, and until recently he had not seen a MF film. Blanket statements about a person's cinematic preferences are not warranted.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> The point of posting that article is to paint Alicia like a poor little victim. Brace yourself, because there is more victimizing to happen the second MF finds a replacement.
> 
> No one here is trying to get anyone fired for saying Alicia is Michael's gf so I don't understand the relevancy of posting the article here either.



Agreed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

The article that Mollie12 posted a link to is so relevant to this thread; I'm very surprised that some people are questioning its relevance. To surmise; there is a strange and growing phenomenon afoot. When certain desired male actors/pop stars enter into serious relationships their significant other becomes a target for vilification and the relationship is explained away via a raft of ridiculous theories and conspiracies. It IS relevant to Michael's thread because this pattern of behaviour has been indulged in here.


----------



## miasharma

"Strange and growing phenomenon"

It has been part of the celebrity culture forever so not one bit strange. I remember when fans would hound down on Jlo when she was with Ben affleck and Jolie when she first started dating Pitt so it's not a growing phenomenan either. As I said its part of the celeb culture and I am sure that Michael understands that since he has been in this industry for almost a decade. 

Not sure where the serious relationship part comes from. I get a feeling that it is super casual for both MF and Alicia. The fact that Micahel has not bothered to confirm her as his girlfriend, something he did with his previous long term relationships tells me so. My money is on them hanging out and enjoying each other's company between hectic filming schedules due to familiarity and ease of contact. 

If we have to call something serious, I would say fassys relationship with madalina was probably more serious since he allegedly got her pregnant. Whereas Michael was sure to avoid Alicia at the NY jobs premiere. Could you imagine?! Walking on red carpet for your boyfriends big movie and he won't even acknowledge you in front of the press where you are clearly trying to make a statement? Some serious relationship...


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> "Strange and growing phenomenon"
> 
> 
> 
> It has been part of the celebrity culture forever so not one bit strange. I remember when fans would hound down on Jlo when she was with Ben affleck and Jolie when she first started dating Pitt so it's not a growing phenomenan either. As I said its part of the celeb culture and I am sure that Michael understands that since he has been in this industry for almost a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where the serious relationship part comes from. I get a feeling that it is super casual for both MF and Alicia. The fact that Micahel has not bothered to confirm her as his girlfriend, something he did with his previous long term relationships tells me so. My money is on them hanging out and enjoying each other's company between hectic filming schedules due to familiarity and ease of contact.
> 
> 
> 
> If we have to call something serious, I would say fassys relationship with madalina was probably more serious since he allegedly got her pregnant. Whereas Michael was sure to avoid Alicia at the NY jobs premiere. Could you imagine?! Walking on red carpet for your boyfriends big movie and he won't even acknowledge you in front of the press where you are clearly trying to make a statement? Some serious relationship...




Lol. If that's what you want to believe...


----------



## miasharma

Um yes that is my interpretation of the situation at hand and yes that is what I want to believe. 

Since no one here personally knows either MF or Alicia, this theory is at good as any. I find the serious relationship theory as laughable as you may find my stance, as indicated by your "lol". As least I'm not denying that Alicia is Michaels girlfriend which Alicia stans should find relief in.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Um yes that is my interpretation of the situation at hand and yes that is what I want to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one here personally knows either MF or Alicia, this theory is at good as any. I find the serious relationship theory as laughable as you may find my stance, as indicated by your "lol". As least I'm not denying that Alicia is Michaels girlfriend which Alicia stans should find relief in.




Right, like I said, if that's what you want to believe...


----------



## FassbenderLover

All I know is, if I say I don't like AV (I do not) I don't want people saying its cuz I'm jealous she's so sweet and talented and with Michael. Its insulting to Michael's fans to say they're jealous and whatever the case may be. There are other people out there who are not Michael's fans yet they do not like her. Are they jealous? Could it be that tere's something about her that others don't like. When journalists shade and call her, are they jealous too? Are they jealous of her success or cuz she's pretty or with Michael? I doubt it. 
There are other fandoms who're way worse than Michael's fandom eg Tom and Benedict that go way over board. So what applies to them, from what I can see, does not apply to us. So to assume some fans will go after others, in real life now, cuz of what they might say or feel, would apply to Michael's fandom is outrageous. Michael's fans aren't crazy like that. To say AV is being attacked because of whatever, well u know what, she's a celebrity. She's prone to attacks and criticism, whether she likes it or not. And lets not forget that Michael himself has gotten attacked and criticized in the worse way. SO therefore, AV does not compare, not one bit. Some of Michael's own fans call him names, by some even on here. Yet its no big deal with that happens. So all of a sudden because its AV she shouldnt be talked about in a negative way? Whether its here or some other place, she will be talked about. She is not the only one. I don't like when Michael is being talked about in a bad way but I choose to look past it. Shouldn't the same apply to AV? Or is she too special for that? Just like his fans have to deal with him hanging out with her, well her "fans" have to deal with her being talked about.


----------



## lunadeagosto

First still from The Light Between Oceans with Michael

https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/678340329729335296


----------



## pearlyqueen

There's a world of difference between disliking someone and making up lies about them. I'd rather not repeat here all the lies that have been written about Alicia both here and in other places; I'm sure we've all seen them often enough anyway. And it has to be said that those who have made up lies about her are Michael's fans, not journalists or other people. Nobody is obliged to like Alicia, although I strongly suspect that 95% of those who don't are Michael's fans.  Like any human being she is entitled to basic human respect. Ultimately she is Michael's girlfriend, his choice and that's all that matters.


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> First still from The Light Between Oceans with Michael
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/678340329729335296




That's a beautiful photo - can't wait to see this [emoji2]


----------



## Swanky

AGAIN, this is the Fassbender thread. Please STOP discussing her in depth here and debating it.


----------



## SusanBeach

lunadeagosto said:


> First still from The Light Between Oceans with Michael
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/678340329729335296



Thank you!! Looking forward for this movie


----------



## miasharma

lunadeagosto said:


> First still from The Light Between Oceans with Michael
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/678340329729335296



Thank you! Michael looks good without the mustache. I suspect the mustached look is going to come as he gets older in the movie?


----------



## lunadeagosto

Looks like Michael is in Ireland in Christmas break

https://twitter.com/drohanlon/status/678261631223259136


----------



## gingerglory

lunadeagosto said:


> First still from The Light Between Oceans with Michael
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/678340329729335296



That's wonderful! looking forward to more stills and clips surfacing! I remember some pictures on set, Tom had his mustache when he first came back from the war and when he first met Isabel and visited the town. He must have shaved after they moved to the island and got married. Yeah, my wish comes true. I really didn't like that fake mustache, although it's the universal look for men in WWI.


----------



## Hackensack

That's a lovely photo from The Light between Oceans.  I really liked the book; it's very poignant and moving.  I'm glad the mustache won't be there for the entire film as well.  I like clean-shaven, stubble, beard--but not mustache!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> It IS relevant to Michael's thread because this pattern of behaviour has been indulged in here.


We've been mocked on AW.. just saying.. 


lunadeagosto said:


> First still from The Light Between Oceans with Michael
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatlesFass08/status/678340329729335296


Thanks! Very nice pic. 


gingerglory said:


> That's wonderful! looking forward to more stills and clips surfacing! I remember some pictures on set, Tom had his mustache when he first came back from the war and when he first met Isabel and visited the town. He must have shaved after they moved to the island and got married.* Yeah, my wish comes true. I really didn't like that fake mustache, although it's the universal look for men in WWI.*


 I didn't like it either! 

http://criticstop10.com 
Michael is nominated for a braddie. 
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...o-peter-bradshaws-favourite-films-of-the-year


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> That's wonderful! looking forward to more stills and clips surfacing! I remember some pictures on set, Tom had his mustache when he first came back from the war and when he first met Isabel and visited the town. He must have shaved after they moved to the island and got married. Yeah, my wish comes true. I really didn't like that fake mustache, although it's the universal look for men in WWI.



ITA.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Can we please keep this thread about Michael and not a place to obsess over the validity, likability, or intentions of his girlfriend? Like her or not, it's to time to drop it because continuously overshadows talk of the actual person and purpose of this thread.


ETA: just saw Swanky's post.


----------



## twiddlebird

Morgane said:


> *We've been mocked on AW.. just saying.. *
> 
> Thanks! Very nice pic.
> 
> I didn't like it either!
> 
> http://criticstop10.com
> Michael is nominated for a braddie.
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...o-peter-bradshaws-favourite-films-of-the-year



This thread is mocked on the whole Internet...just saying. It's also not for the conspiracy theories (which are quite tame in comparison to the BC and TH fandoms). Those things get way more serious play on other forums. It's gets mocked for the banning of users, since those users go elsewhere and talk about PF vociferously on other forums.

The new TLBO picture looks like a three generations photo to me. A father, his daughter, and his grandchild. The poor baby looks miserable, too. The poor thing needs a good hold and cuddle.


----------



## pearlyqueen

This thread is one of the very few sane forums on the internet where thankfully  respectful and mature posts about Michael can be discussed. I'm sure we'd all like to keep it that way too [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> This thread is mocked on the whole Internet...just saying. It's also not for the conspiracy theories (which are quite tame in comparison to the BC and TH fandoms). Those things get way more serious play on other forums. It's gets mocked for the banning of users, since those users go elsewhere and talk about PF vociferously on other forums.
> 
> The new TLBO picture looks like a three generations photo to me. A father, his daughter, and his grandchild. The poor baby looks miserable, too. The poor thing needs a good hold and cuddle.


 It would have been best if Michael was holding her. Rachel should have played the wife


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> This thread is mocked *on the whole Internet*...just saying. It's also not for the conspiracy theories (which are quite tame in comparison to the BC and TH fandoms). Those things get way more serious play on other forums. It's gets mocked for the banning of users, since those users go elsewhere and talk about PF vociferously on other foru5ms.
> 
> The new TLBO picture looks like a three generations photo to me. A father, his daughter, and his grandchild. The poor baby looks miserable, too. The poor thing needs a good hold and cuddle.



It's a bit exaggerated.. I was obviously talking about the "Weinstein girl/Weinstein couple" theories.  

Isabel is supposed to be very young (Rachel is completely wrong for that role) and Tom is a WWI veteran. He's not supposed to look fresh and young. It's fine.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> It would have been best if Michael was holding her. Rachel should have played the wife




Not sure if you've read the book The Light Between Oceans? I can't agree Rachel should have played the wife, Isabel. Rachel is 45 years old and Isabel is 18 at the start of the story. Sure Rachel looks good but there's no way she could pass for a young girl of 18 as Alicia can and whose vivacity and youth were so appealing to Michael's character Tom. As for holding the baby not sure why that matters? This is just one still and there will be plenty of footage of Michael holding her as well as Alicia [emoji3]


----------



## Hackensack

I think I remember reading that they had to stop filming briefly because the twins who played the baby tended to cry every time they were on camera and they were looking for other children to play the part.  Looking at this picture, I wonder if they actually replaced them!  Fortunately the little girl goes through several ages.


----------



## twiddlebird

FassbenderLover said:


> It would have been best if Michael was holding her. Rachel should have played the wife



I think to the eye, it looks more appropriate for Michael to be with Rachel because Michael can't possibly pass for a man in his twenties, but could easily play a man in his forties. That's why I think he looks more grandfatherly in the role, because of the age *appearance* gap between Michael and AV. I understand his character was of a WW I veteran, which would put his character in his twenties - and that's where he was miscast IMO.

That, and AV looks like an awkward babysitter in the pick, IMO.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ah well to my eye both Michael and Alicia look perfectly cast; pretty much as I imagined them when I read the book[emoji3]


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> I think to the eye, it looks more appropriate for Michael to be with Rachel because Michael can't possibly pass for a man in his twenties, but could easily play a man in his forties. That's why I think he looks more grandfatherly in the role, because of the age *appearance* gap between Michael and AV. I understand his character was of a WW I veteran, which would put his character in his twenties - and that's where he was miscast IMO.
> 
> That, and AV looks like an awkward babysitter in the pick, IMO.



Lol when I first saw the pic, I was so excited about a mustache less Michael, that I completely missed the fact that he looks like Alicia's grandfather in the still. 

I feel like Margot Robbie would have been a better Isabel. She looks young enough for the character but still mature while Alicia looks like a teenager. I think the character is supposed to be in mid twenties when the baby arrives? Alicia looks like a perpetual teen. 

I need to see Rachel in the stills. If I watch i watch this movie, it will be for Rachel and not the storyline, Ms I'm always naturally tan, or michael's mustache lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

Well hopefully in another movie Rachel will play his love interest. She's gorgeous. As for Michael, he looks better with a little facial hair. I love the man but I'll be skipping this movie. Not interested in the book either.


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> Lol when I first saw the pic, I was so excited about a mustache less Michael, that I completely missed the fact that he looks like Alicia's grandfather in the still.
> 
> I feel like Margot Robbie would have been a better Isabel. She looks young enough for the character but still mature while Alicia looks like a teenager. I think the character is supposed to be in mid twenties when the baby arrives? Alicia looks like a perpetual teen.
> 
> I need to see Rachel in the stills. If I watch i watch this movie, it will be for Rachel and not the storyline, Ms I'm always naturally tan, or michael's mustache lol



I'm not buying the TLBO book's six year age gap for their casting. It's already eleven years IRL, but looks far more than that in appearance. I know Hollywood likes to cast much older men with much younger women, but their casting looks more appropriate for a Lolita script than what this book actually called for, in my opinion.

IDK, I would have recast Michael's role of Tom. Although I do like the idea of him playing a family man (something he rarely does), I don't think this was the part.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oh well, I'm very much looking forward to TLBO. Don't agree one bit with the Lolita reference nor Michael looking like a grandfather. With the book being a best seller I think it will do very well at the box office and critically. There are a lot of people who enjoy watching a love story [emoji3]


----------



## Hackensack

I guess there are some people who have young, sexy grandfathers!:giggles:


----------



## FassbenderLover

So she steals/kidnaps a child, he goes to jail for months and she goes to the crazy house. Such a wonderful love story that is


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> So she steals/kidnaps a child, he goes to jail for months and she goes to the crazy house. Such a wonderful love story that is




There's much more to it than that! I'm guessing you've not read the book? It is a love story above all else [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I guess there are some people who have young, sexy grandfathers!:giggles:




Lol! I don't know any though.

I know some people harp on about Michael looking old etc, but in the flesh he looks much more his actual age [emoji3]


----------



## mchris55

Exactly, the entire premise of the book is absurd. And according to Weisz, the scene where her character goes to see the wimp Tom in jail, a scene where you may have some sympathy for his character, was removed from the film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I get the feeling that some people are commenting on the book negatively without actually reading it. Fact is it is a best selling novel and there are many people looking forward to seeing the film.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From Goodreads.com

After four harrowing years on the Western Front, Tom Sherbourne returns to Australia and takes a job as the lighthouse keeper on Janus Rock, nearly half a days journey from the coast. To this isolated island, where the supply boat comes once a season and shore leaves are granted every other year at best, Tom brings a young, bold, and loving wife, Isabel. Years later, after two miscarriages and one stillbirth, the grieving Isabel hears a babys cries on the wind. A boat has washed up onshore carrying a dead man and a living baby. 

Tom, whose records as a lighthouse keeper are meticulous and whose moral principles have withstood a horrific war, wants to report the man and infant immediately. But Isabel has taken the tiny baby to her breast. Against Toms judgment, they claim her as their own and name her Lucy. When she is two, Tom and Isabel return to the mainland and are reminded that there are other people in the world. Their choice has devastated one of them. 

M. L. Stedmans mesmerizing, beautifully written novel seduces us into accommodating Isabels decision to keep this gift from God. And we are swept into a story about extraordinarily compelling characters seeking to find their North Star in a world where there is no right answer, where justice for one person is anothers tragic loss. 

The Light Between Oceans is exquisite and unforgettable, a deeply moving novel.

*********************************************

It's currently rated 3.96 out of 5 stars, out of almost 170,000 people who've rated it. It sounds like a good read and one that will make a great movie.

Great love stories don't always have to be uplifting Hollywood tripe.  Think of Breaking the Waves or Cold Mountain.


----------



## LadyOscar

I read the book and I think it is more about choices and consequences than a love story. There is more than falling in love, there is a moral problem and Tom and Isabel react opposite. 
Of all the actors casted I think Rachel Weisz is going to be great, she definitely has the dept and capacity to portrait such a wounded woman.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyOscar said:


> I read the book and I think it is more about choices and consequences than a love story. There is more than falling in love, there is a moral problem and Tom and Isabel react opposite.
> Of all the actors casted I think Rachel Weisz is going to be great, she definitely has the dept and capacity to portrait such a wounded woman.



This. My reply probably got lost on the last page but this story has far more depth than a simple love story.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From Goodreads.com
> 
> 
> 
> After four harrowing years on the Western Front, Tom Sherbourne returns to Australia and takes a job as the lighthouse keeper on Janus Rock, nearly half a days journey from the coast. To this isolated island, where the supply boat comes once a season and shore leaves are granted every other year at best, Tom brings a young, bold, and loving wife, Isabel. Years later, after two miscarriages and one stillbirth, the grieving Isabel hears a babys cries on the wind. A boat has washed up onshore carrying a dead man and a living baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, whose records as a lighthouse keeper are meticulous and whose moral principles have withstood a horrific war, wants to report the man and infant immediately. But Isabel has taken the tiny baby to her breast. Against Toms judgment, they claim her as their own and name her Lucy. When she is two, Tom and Isabel return to the mainland and are reminded that there are other people in the world. Their choice has devastated one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> M. L. Stedmans mesmerizing, beautifully written novel seduces us into accommodating Isabels decision to keep this gift from God. And we are swept into a story about extraordinarily compelling characters seeking to find their North Star in a world where there is no right answer, where justice for one person is anothers tragic loss.
> 
> 
> 
> The Light Between Oceans is exquisite and unforgettable, a deeply moving novel.
> 
> 
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> 
> 
> It's currently rated 3.96 out of 5 stars, out of almost 170,000 people who've rated it. It sounds like a good read and one tbat will make a great movie.




Thanks! I loved it. It's very character driven, moving and full of moral dilemmas. And a great love story[emoji173]&#65039; Love is the motivation behind the choices the characters make.

The few who've seen the film have only said positive things about it and seemed excited by it too [emoji3]

Here's one tweet I found

https://twitter.com/chocobear_/status/666493576851750912

Michael was very keen to play Tom Sherbourne, so I'm sure he didn't view him as a wimp....I definitely didn't!


----------



## mchris55

It's great that many people enjoyed the book, but does that mean that everyone has to share the same opinion? No. Even if I was the only person on the planet, and I am sure that I am not, that did not like the book, I am comfortable with my opinion. Everyone does not have to view things the same way.


----------



## Morgane

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From Goodreads.com
> *
> After four harrowing years on the Western Front, *Tom Sherbourne returns to Australia and takes a job as the lighthouse keeper on Janus Rock, nearly half a days journey from the coast. To this isolated island, where the supply boat comes once a season and shore leaves are granted every other year at best, Tom brings a young,bold, and loving wife, Isabel. Years later, after two miscarriages and one stillbirth, the grieving Isabel hears a babys cries on the wind. A boat has washed up onshore carrying a dead man and a living baby.
> 
> Tom, whose records as a lighthouse keeper are meticulous and whose moral principles have withstood a horrific war, wants to report the man and infant immediately. But Isabel has taken the tiny baby to her breast. Against Toms judgment, they claim her as their own and name her Lucy. When she is two, Tom and Isabel return to the mainland and are reminded that there are other people in the world. Their choice has devastated one of them.
> 
> M. L. Stedmans mesmerizing, beautifully written novel seduces us into accommodating Isabels decision to keep this gift from God. And we are swept into a story about extraordinarily compelling characters seeking to find their North Star in a world where there is no right answer, where justice for one person is anothers tragic loss.
> 
> The Light Between Oceans is exquisite and unforgettable, a deeply moving novel.
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> It's currently rated 3.96 out of 5 stars, out of almost 170,000 people who've rated it. It sounds like a good read and one tbat will make a great movie.
> 
> Great love stories don't always have to be uplifting Hollywood tripe.  Think of Breaking the Waves or Cold Mountain.


Tom is older than Isabel,but above all he's supposed to look older than his age.
I agree. I think this is good material for Cianfrance.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, so basically she was a bad influence on him. He, being older and wiser wanted to do the right thing but she, being young and influential in the wrong way got him to do something against his moral beliefs and he pays the price. Ok, got it


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, so basically she was a bad influence on him. He, being older and wiser wanted to do the right thing but she, being young and influential in the wrong way got him to do something against his moral beliefs and he pays the price. Ok, got it




No, that's not how it's written at all. You can't critique a book without reading it...


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, so basically she was a bad influence on him. He, being older and wiser wanted to do the right thing but she, being young and influential in the wrong way got him to do something against his moral beliefs and he pays the price. Ok, got it



Yes, some people are against the theft of humans, others I suppose can understand it under certain circumstances.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Tom is older than Isabel,but above all he's supposed to look older than his age.
> 
> I agree. I think this is good material for Cianfrance.




Yes Tom is only 6 years older than Isabel but in terms of life experience and what he's endured in WW1, he's significantly older than her and that would be reflected in his appearance too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> Yes, some people are against the theft of humans, others I suppose can understand it under certain circumstances.




But this is fiction! A huge percentage of literary work deals with moral and ethical issues. That's part of its function, for the reader to question and examine their own moral and ethical views in relation to what they've read.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> But this is fiction! A huge percentage of literary work deals with moral and ethical issues. That's part of its function, for the reader to question and examine their own moral and ethical views in relation to what they've read.



Is that not what I did when I thought to myself theft of a human is wrong? I did not agree with their choice. I did not understand how anyone could view child theft as an option.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I really do not wish to be told what I cant or can do. I am an adult. From what I understand didn't the female character find a child? Didn't the male character want to return it/report to the authorities? Didn't she talk him into keeping the child? Didn't he take the blame and go to prison? So what am I missing. To some it might seem like a love story but to others it's not. Its about morals and if the female didn't wrongfully influence the man the problems that followed wouldn't have happened? So did I critique wrong?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Side note: Not every post need to be commented on. Whether I agree or not I don't reply nor do I have to reply. 
But I wont start drama. I'm here for Michael


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> I really do not wish to be told what I cant or can do. I am an adult. From what I understand didn't the female character find a child? Didn't the male character want to return it/report to the authorities? Didn't she talk him into keeping the child? Didn't he take the blame and go to prison? So what am I missing. To some it might seem like a love story but to others it's not. Its about morals and if the female didn't wrongfully influence the man the problems that followed wouldn't have happened? So did I critique wrong?




Yes your critique is inaccurate because you haven't read the book. You've missed a huge amount. I'm not telling anybody what to do, just pointing out that it's not possible to critique a book without reading it.


----------



## LadyOscar

mchris55 said:


> It's great that many people enjoyed the book, but does that mean that everyone has to share the same opinion? No. Even if I was the only person on the planet, and I am sure that I am not, that did not like the book, I am comfortable with my opinion. Everyone does not have to view things the same way.



I liked the book and I totally agree with you. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and should be respected.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes your critique is inaccurate because you haven't read the book. You've missed a huge amount. I'm not telling anybody what to do, just pointing out that it's not possible to critique a book without reading it.



I get what you're saying and even given my own opinions on the story which are positive - some kinds of books/films just don't appeal to people. You can't force that. 

Writing/film is like any artform - subjective.


----------



## mchris55

LadyOscar said:


> I liked the book and I totally agree with you. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion and should be respected.



Exactly. I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> I really do not wish to be told what I cant or can do. I am an adult. From what I understand didn't the female character find a child? Didn't the male character want to return it/report to the authorities? Didn't she talk him into keeping the child? Didn't he take the blame and go to prison? So what am I missing. To some it might seem like a love story but to others it's not. Its about morals and if the female didn't wrongfully influence the man the problems that followed wouldn't have happened? So did I critique wrong?



You have got the gist of it. I do not get hollywood's obession to turn every book into a movie. Cianfrance has a very dim and sullen way of making a movie...what he likes to call art, I am sure of it. With the already sad and depressing material at hand with the story, I for one will be giving this movie a miss, though I might change my mind seeing that the release is almost a year away. I do not think there is a set release date for North America so it might be even further away than we anticipate. 
Agree with you and Mchriss...people can have a differing view about a book, absolutely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I get what you're saying and even given my own opinions on the story which are positive - some kinds of books/films just don't appeal to people. You can't force that.
> 
> 
> 
> Writing/film is like any artform - subjective.




Yes exactly. All art forms are subjective, but you can't form a subjective view without a personal response to the subject matter; in this case it's a book but it's not enough to read a plot summary to be able to form an opinion of its value - a book has to be read.

And I agree not all books/films appeal to everybody, there are loads of genres that don't appeal to me too, but I wouldn't write them off as worthless based on my preferences. In the case of TLBO as a film it is a best selling book that already has an audience waiting for it[emoji3]


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Exactly. I could not have said it better myself.



LOL I suspect the diagreement for unfavorable reviews is mainly because Michael and Alicia portray a thoroughly dysfunctional and creepy couple in the movie. Haha I am laughing to myself right now. The funniest part of it all is that I seriously disliked Isabel and look who plays her in the movie 

EDIT: I read the book way before the movie was planned. So my dislike of Isabel was purely for her character not because Alicia was cast to play her. Clarifying that before anyone tries to argue it LOL


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes exactly. All art forms are subjective, but you can't form a subjective view without a personal response to the subject matter; in this case it's a book but it's not enough to read a plot summary to be able to form an opinion of its value - a book has to be read.
> 
> And I agree not all books/films appeal to everybody, there are loads of genres that don't appeal to me too, but I wouldn't write them off as worthless based on my preferences. In the case of TLBO it is a best selling book that already has an audience waiting for it[emoji3]



It CAN be subjective if the subject matter isn't appealing. Often a synopsis is enough for someone to know they won't enjoy a book/film

We aren't discussing "the audience", but a few people's views on a forum.

Its not that big a deal.


----------



## gingerglory

Michael has three movies out this year. Not one single of them has been discussed in these many posts. It's just the book yet. Given this rate, TLBO will be the most discussed movie of his in 2016 in this thread, despite he probably will have 5 total out next year. Mission accomplished.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It CAN be subjective if the subject matter isn't appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't discussing "the audience", but a few people's views on a forum.




Well I'll have to disagree with you on that point. I've no problem with people not fancying the subject matter, that's a personal preference as you say. But to dismiss the value of a book that's not been read is different. I don't care for books featuring espionage so don't read them or watch films based on them; but I wouldn't dismiss out of hand the James Bond books or Le Carre books or even offer an opinion on them because I haven't read them.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> LOL I suspect the diagreement for unfavorable reviews is mainly because Michael and Alicia portray a thoroughly dysfunctional and creepy couple in the movie. Haha I am laughing to myself right now. The funniest part of it all is that I seriously disliked Isabel and look who plays her in the movie
> 
> EDIT: I read the book way before the movie was planned. So my dislike of Isabel was purely for her character not because Alicia was cast to play her. Clarifying that before anyone tries to argue it LOL



LOL, that's pretty funny. The same themes keep coming up over and over again.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> Well I'll have to disagree with you on that point. I've no problem with people not fancying the subject matter, that's a personal preference as you say. But to dismiss the value of a book that's not been read is different. I don't care for books featuring espionage so don't read them or watch films based on them; but I wouldn't dismiss out of hand the James Bond books or Le Carre books or even offer an opinion on them because I haven't read them.



Lol...did you read your post? You're arguing both sides.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Michael has three movies out this year. Not one single of them has been discussed in these many posts. It's just the book yet. Given this rate, TLBO will be the most discussed movie of his in 2016 in this thread, despite he probably will have 5 total out next year. Mission accomplished.




As many as 5?! I'm guessing XMen, TLBO, Assassins Creed and possibly TAU. Would love to know more about TAU - there was a suggestion it might premiere at Berlin but haven't heard anything yet. What's the 5th film?


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...did you read your post? You're arguing both sides.




No, I think you've misread my post...


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> Michael has three movies out this year. Not one single of them has been discussed in these many posts. It's just the book yet. Given this rate, TLBO will be the most discussed movie of his in 2016 in this thread, despite he probably will have 5 total out next year. Mission accomplished.



Well, Macbeth was the most discussed film in 2015, and that didn't help it. Some people still have not been able to see it.

We aren't in 2016 yet, so who knows? 

Has anyone heard anything about TAU?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> No, I think you've misread my post...



No, I didnt.  I like both Alicia and Michael but some of this reads as non-sensical to me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, I didnt.  I like both Alicia and Michael but some of this reads as non-sensical to me.




What is it that doesn't make sense to you? I'm confused, i wasn't writing about Michael and Alicia, but about books being critiqued by people who haven't read them.


----------



## mchris55




----------



## miasharma

Fassbenderlover's post sounded more like a summary than a critique to me. I am confused why people are not allowed to have unfavorable views of books based on summaries? its not a law that one has to read the book before developing an opinion of the material. You are also allowed to change your opinion or keep it the same after reading the said book.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pearlyqueen said:


> What is it that doesn't make sense to you? I'm confused, i wasn't writing about Michael and Alicia, but about books being critiqued by people who haven't read them.



I'm not getting into a convo with you where I feel like I have to respond to your every post or question. I will say this: if you re-read your post, it goes in circles.

I didn't need to read that pile of crap 50 Shades of Grey to form an opinion on it, based on its summary alone, it turned me off.

Bear in mind, I like TLBO.


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> Michael has three movies out this year. Not one single of them has been discussed in these many posts. It's just the book yet. Given this rate, TLBO will be the most discussed movie of his in 2016 in this thread, despite he probably will have 5 total out next year. Mission accomplished.



I think TLBO is coming out in 2017...

I am most excited for XMEN to come out in 2016 because my favorite Michael is Magneto Michael LOL. Though many on here are not as excited about the movie as I am which sucks for me haha


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> As many as 5?! I'm guessing XMen, TLBO, Assassins Creed and possibly TAU. Would love to know more about TAU - there was a suggestion it might premiere at Berlin but haven't heard anything yet. What's the 5th film?



Malick's one has a possibility, although it could be just a wishful thinking, considering how long he edits his film. But I heard the distribution company wants to release it right after Knight of Cups. They don't want to wait too long between these two. KOC is out on March 4, 2016.



mchris55 said:


> Well, Macbeth was the most discussed film in 2015, and that didn't help it. Some people still have not been able to see it.
> 
> We aren't in 2016 yet, so who knows?
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about TAU?



Well, certainly not at this rate. There weren't many posts of personal reviews and opinions about the play, the movie and the characters in this thread regardless whether some people have seen it or not. Certainly there are people have seen it, still not many personal reviews after seeing the movie. And there are tons of stills and clips and bts to talk about even if you haven't seen it. Yet nothing compares to the discussion rate about TLBO right now based on just one still here.

Yeah, we aren't in 2016 yet. I'm just making an assumption based on my observation. I think that's what we do in a gossip forum.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not getting into a convo with you where I feel like I have to respond to your every post or question. I will say this: if you re-read your post, it goes in circles.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't need to read that pile of crap 50 Shades of Grey to form an opinion on it, based on its summary alone, it turned me off.
> 
> 
> 
> Bear in mind, I like TLBO.




Well I have re read it as you suggested. I'm not sure what you think is contradictory but it doesn't matter anyway. We can disagree on the importance of reading books to form opinions of them. 

At least we agree that TLBO is a good book [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

miasharma said:


> I think TLBO is coming out in 2017...



It is coming out on Jan 6 in 2017 in UK, which puts a very high possibility of it coming out in the fall in the US.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Malick's one has a possibility, although it could be just a wishful thinking, considering how long he edits his film. But I heard the distribution company wants to release it right after Knight of Cups. They don't want to wait too long between these two. KOC is out on March 4, 2016.




Hmm, so how long is right after I wonder? Within 6 months? It sounds like something I'd find interesting. 

Btw I saw Macbeth twice and did post my thoughts on it but there wasn't much discussion, I assume because most people who post here haven't seen it because they are in the US and weren't as lucky as those of us in the UK!


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> LOL I suspect the diagreement for unfavorable reviews is mainly because Michael and Alicia portray a thoroughly dysfunctional and creepy couple in the movie. Haha I am laughing to myself right now. *The funniest part of it all is that I seriously disliked Isabel and look who plays her in the movie
> *
> EDIT: I read the book way before the movie was planned. So my dislike of Isabel was purely for her character not because Alicia was cast to play her. Clarifying that before anyone tries to argue it LOL



LOL, I remember on another forum a member that seriously dislikes Alicia (or Swedish Gwyneth Paltrow to her and everyone else there) went to a preview screening and actually liked the movie. Basically because if you already don't like her personality, you're really not going to like her in TLBO, so it all fit for her and she was actually cool with the movie.

I'll probably wait for Netflix or Amazon Prime video, though. However, as this is Michael's thread, and no one has posted a pic of him in awhile, here's one of my favorites    :


----------



## miasharma

Youre right Pearly queen, UK did get way lucky with Macbeth. It did not play in the city I live in even though its a pretty big city . I was looking forward to Macbeth way more than Steve Jobs. Now waiting for it to come on Amazon so I can watch it on my computer though I imagine it is a completely different experience watching it in a movie theater.


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> LOL, I remember on another forum a member that seriously dislikes Alicia (or Swedish Gwyneth Paltrow to her and everyone else there) went to a preview screening and actually liked the movie. Basically because if you already don't like her personality, you're really not going to like her in TLBO, so it all fit for her and she was actually cool with the movie.
> 
> I'll probably wait for Netflix or Amazon Prime video, though. However, as this is Michael's thread, and no one has posted a pic of him in awhile, here's one of my favorites    :



Beautiful pic!! Thanks!!! Is this the Counselor era pic?

Yes, I am with you. Will be waiting for TLBO to come out on Netflix to watch it. I suspect it will be out by 2018? I am okay waiting until then. 2017 will be Assassins and Snowman year for me


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> It is coming out on Jan 6 in 2017 in UK, which puts a very high possibility of it coming out in the fall in the US.


Probably in limited release.



gingerglory said:


> Malick's one has a possibility, although it could be just a wishful thinking, considering how long he edits his film. *But I heard the distribution company wants to release it right after Knight of Cups.* They don't want to wait too long between these two. KOC is out on March 4, 2016.


I remember that too.I posted a Variety article about a possible Berlin festival lineup. TAU was among the titles. It would be great.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Btw I saw Macbeth twice and did post my thoughts on it but there wasn't much discussion, I assume because most people who post here haven't seen it because they are in the US and weren't as lucky as those of us in the UK!



I know you've seen it. Thanks for the thoughts. My point is not about whether you've seen it entirely or not. My point is about discussion about any materials related with the movie, the play, the movie (whether the whole thing or parts of it), the stills, the clips, etc. You don't have to wait for seeing the whole movie to start the discussion. Like right now, there are several pages of discussion about the book and about the only one still of TLBO already. I was just doing a little comparison.

Anyways...


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Probably in limited release.
> 
> 
> I remember that too.I posted a Variety article about a possible Berlin festival lineup. TAU was among the titles. It would be great.



That's great to hear! I must have missed your post! damn! Now I have to crawl back so many pages to find it!


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> Beautiful pic!! Thanks!!! Is this the Counselor era pic?
> 
> Yes, I am with you. Will be waiting for TLBO to come out on Netflix to watch it. I suspect it will be out by 2018? I am okay waiting until then. 2017 will be Assassins and Snowman year for me



Yeah, I think it was during the premier and promotion of The Counselor. 

I'm really excited for Assassins Creed. I can't wait to see what they've done with the script.


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> Malick's one has a possibility, although it could be just a wishful thinking, considering how long he edits his film. But I heard the distribution company wants to release it right after Knight of Cups. They don't want to wait too long between these two. KOC is out on March 4, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, certainly not at this rate. There weren't many posts of personal reviews and opinions about the play, the movie and the characters in this thread regardless whether some people have seen it or not. Certainly there are people have seen it, still not many personal reviews after seeing the movie. And there are tons of stills and clips and bts to talk about even if you haven't seen it. Yet nothing compares to the discussion rate about TLBO right now based on just one still here.
> 
> Yeah, we aren't in 2016 yet. I'm just making an assumption based on my observation. I think that's what we do in a gossip forum.



There wasn't any shade in what I said, so I am a little confused, but maybe I'm just seeing things that aren't there. No big deal. 

When I saw Macbeth, I did write a little blurb about what I thought. One person responded to thank me for writing down my thoughts. I can say that I tried....


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> I think TLBO is coming out in 2017...
> 
> I am most excited for XMEN to come out in 2016 because my favorite Michael is Magneto Michael LOL. Though many on here are not as excited about the movie as I am which sucks for me haha



I am quite excited about XMEN also!!! Sad because of switch of focus to the kids, but I saw that coming. I really liked the trailer. It gave me a little taste, and at the same time made me think about the storyline's direction and want to see more.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mchris55 said:


> I am quite excited about XMEN also!!! Sad because of switch of focus to the kids, but I saw that coming. I really liked the trailer. It gave me a little taste, and at the same time made me think about the storyline's direction and want to see more.



It's similar to The Avengers - there seems to be a passing of the baton to the newer, younger characters. I thought the trailer was good though for XMen:A


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I know you've seen it. Thanks for the thoughts. My point is not about whether you've seen it entirely or not. My point is about discussion about any materials related with the movie, the play, the movie (whether the whole thing or parts of it), the stills, the clips, etc. You don't have to wait for seeing the whole movie to start the discussion. Like right now, there are several pages of discussion about the book and about the only one still of TLBO already. I was just doing a little comparison.
> 
> Anyways...




Oh right, I think I get your drift [emoji6]

Re TAU, I believe this is the article that mentioned its possible inclusion at Berlin:

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/berlin-festival-lineup-scorsese-1201658688/

I see that Genius is confirmed, a film that Michael was linked to before dropping out! I'm not sure when the final lineup is revealed; ATM films seem to be added every now and then...!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael is supporting an endangered species cause [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://m.facebook.com/rages.one.fi...84524494843/952840568142570/?type=3&source=57


----------



## BagBerry13

Some people get really intense over certain things. To say you can't judge a book by its plot summary is like saying you can't judge a film by its trailer. Yet thousands of people do that every day. It's the publisher's task (or film distributor) to give the best plot summary for being the most appealing to people.
And also just because this book is a bestselling novel doesn't mean lots of people will see the film. I've never heard of this book (and I read quite frequently). But I also had never heard of Twilight, Hunger Games or Divergent before they were turned into films. Books have a less chance of being universal/global successes than films due to publisher deciding to not publish in certain areas. Films have an easier access there.


----------



## Allie28

Another still from the TLBO and a small write up....




http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...0151221?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## FassbenderLover

I for one, cant wait for X men Apocalypse. I've been a huge fan of the series long before there was a movie. Trespass Against Us is another one I wanna see. Its about time they show something.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Another still from the TLBO and a small write up....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...0151221?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter




Thanks for posting! Interested to read that Cannes is considered a possibility [emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

fassyfan90 said:


> Not only is he talented but he's got a big heart too!




Very true [emoji3]


----------



## miasharma

fassyfan90 said:


> Hi all! I'm a huge Michael Fassbender fan and I have to respectfully disagree with the people who say he and Marion Cotillard (I'm not a big fan of her) had not chemistry. Their chemistry had me sweating! I am so lucky to live in NYC because I know most of the U.S. has been screwed out of Macbeth showing. Both Michael and Marion were amazing and while I'm still not a big fan of hers I could watch this pair together every day! On a side note I'm so bummed about TLBTO being pushed back so much, I read it and I can't wait to see how it translates to film!



Cant wait to see him and Marion together in Macbeth!! I knew they would have killer chemistry once I saw the Amfar Cannes pics of the two of them having a great time 

Cant wait to see them together in Assassins Creed as well!!


----------



## miasharma

cdn1-www.comingsoon.net/assets/uploads/gallery/assassins-creed-movie/12362939_817865315003304_5517930888553711743_o.png

New AC banner!


----------



## miasharma

BagBerry13 said:


> Some people get really intense over certain things. To say you can't judge a book by its plot summary is like saying you can't judge a film by its trailer. Yet thousands of people do that every day. It's the publisher's task (or film distributor) to give the best plot summary for being the most appealing to people.
> And also just because this book is a bestselling novel doesn't mean lots of people will see the film. I've never heard of this book (and I read quite frequently). But I also had never heard of Twilight, Hunger Games or Divergent before they were turned into films. Books have a less chance of being universal/global successes than films due to publisher deciding to not publish in certain areas. Films have an easier access there.



Thank you for this post!!!!


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> I for one, cant wait for X men Apocalypse. I've been a huge fan of the series long before there was a movie. Trespass Against Us is another one I wanna see. Its about time they show something.



I am with you on that. Trespass Against Us is the movie I want to watch to see Michael in a family man's role. Its a shame that there has been no news about it. At this point, I will take a VOD route that Slow West took.


----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Tom is only 6 years older than Isabel but in terms of life experience and what he's endured in WW1, he's significantly older than her and that would be reflected in his appearance too.




Tom is actually nine years older then Isabel, she is 19 and he's turning 28


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> I am with you on that. Trespass Against Us is the movie I want to watch to see Michael in a family man's role. Its a shame that there has been no news about it. At this point, I will take a VOD route that Slow West took.


 If a still from LBO can be released, although its over a year away, then they can put out a still from TAU. I'm more interested in TAU anyway.


----------



## mollie12

MF is a nominee at the London Evening Standard Awards.

http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/...sh-film-awards-awards-return-at-a3142746.html


----------



## mia1985

Hi.
I just saw Steve Jobs and Michael was great as always .
Now I have a question.
Do you have any idea which moment of the movie is going to be his Oscar clip?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> Hi.
> I just saw Steve Jobs and Michael was great as always .
> Now I have a question.
> Do you have any idea which moment of the movie is going to be his Oscar clip?




No idea, but for me the best scene was the one where he and Jeff Daniels were having that huge argument - it was electrifying!


----------



## mia1985

Actually I guess that might be, 
but to be honest there were so many great moments, It's hard to pick one.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> MF is a nominee at the London Evening Standard Awards.
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/...sh-film-awards-awards-return-at-a3142746.html


Thanks!

Slow West and Steve Jobs are among the best movies for The Guardian's readers.

http://collider.com/assassins-creed-movie-poster-trailer-release-date/


> You&#8217;ll notice it&#8217;s not a website for the film, but rather for Abstergo, the corporation that serves as the source for the present actions of the Templars and responsible for many plotlines in the videogame series. They are the corporation that developed the technology which allows Fassbender&#8217;s character to tap into his genetic memories. And for those unfamiliar with the games, Abstergo is not your friend.
> 
> Where the site lacks in the way of reveals, the film&#8217;s official Twitter feed makes up for. Today, it posted this image of the business card for Abstergo&#8217;s CEO, Alan Rikkin. When you call the number listed on the business card, this is the message you receive:
> 
> &#8220;Hello, you&#8217;ve reached the voicemail of Alan Rikkin. I&#8217;ll be out of the office on business until March 25 with limited availability.&#8221;
> Slashfilm offers the thought that March 25 isn&#8217;t just some arbitrary date. In fact, it is the day Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice hits theaters. You know whose voice that sounds like on the phone? Jeremy Irons, who is in both Batman v Superman and Assassin&#8217;s Creed. So it&#8217;s possible that the trailer for Assassin&#8217;s Creed will be attached to Batman v Superman. Pretty cool reveal, if that is indeed the case.
> 
> The movie is suiting up to be one not to miss. Along with Fassbender, Cotillard, and Irons, the film features Brendan Gleeson and Michael K. Williams. Also, the movie is being modeled after Blade Runner and Batman Begins, so there&#8217;s that. Assassin&#8217;s Creed hits theaters December 21, 2016.


----------



## SusanBeach

fassyfan90 said:


> I'm seeing tweets of him in Ireland. I think it's so nice that he's home for the holidays and clearly his family is important to him. He's the sweetest. I live in NY and see celebrities all the time no big deal but I think I would lose my **** if I ever met him lol. Let's start a conversation. Has anyone on her met fassy? What was he like? If you haven't met him how do you think you'd react if you did. Sorry if this has been discussed before of recently.



Yes, I'm sure he enjoyes the holidays 
No, never met him and I don't think I will. Funny is that  I shall go to Dublin with friends next week over New Years Eve  I believe Michael is headed to LA and Palm Springs!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

fassyfan90 said:


> I'm seeing tweets of him in Ireland. I think it's so nice that he's home for the holidays and clearly his family is important to him. He's the sweetest. I live in NY and see celebrities all the time no big deal but I think I would lose my **** if I ever met him lol. Let's start a conversation. Has anyone on her met fassy? What was he like? If you haven't met him how do you think you'd react if you did. Sorry if this has been discussed before of recently.




 I've met him several times and in appearance he's very ordinary, dresses kinda scruffy, very slender build. He's just like any ordinary guy as well; doesn't have a big attitude or ego, very down to earth, talks fairly quietly but has a loud laugh . He's very genuine and treats people kindly and always seems more interested in talking about you than himself. He may be a little shy but he covers it and can be quite chatty, he's definitely a man who likes people in general and doesn't consider himself special[emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

fassyfan90 said:


> I'm seeing tweets of him in Ireland. I think it's so nice that he's home for the holidays and clearly his family is important to him. He's the sweetest. I live in NY and see celebrities all the time no big deal but I think I would lose my **** if I ever met him lol. Let's start a conversation. Has anyone on her met fassy? What was he like? If you haven't met him how do you think you'd react if you did. Sorry if this has been discussed before of recently.



I've met him twice in London.
He was very nice. 


I think we discussed this already , but it was long ago in a previous thread , so maybe there are some people who met him after that or joined the thread later.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I hope his parents are taking good care of their son


----------



## SusanBeach

I wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

http://newyearchristmas.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/merry-christmas-wallpaper-71.jpg


----------



## miss clare

Newsweek included Michael among the Leaders, Thinkers & Doers Who Will Greatly Impact 2016.

http://www.newsweek.com/5-people-watch-2016-408209


----------



## pearlyqueen

Local Killarney newspaper has an article about Michael's visit, lol 


http://www.killarneytoday.com/santa-shares-stage-with-fassbender/


----------



## gingerglory

New AC still


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you for the great pic Gingerglory!! Do you know who the women is?


----------



## gingerglory

SusanBeach said:


> Thank you for the great pic Gingerglory!! Do you know who the women is?



NP! Oops, I forgot to mention it just now. It's Ariane Labed.


----------



## Ms Kiah

FassbenderLover said:


> I hope his parents are taking good care of their son



I hope they're feeding him. The sightings of him looking super skinny are not good.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ms Kiah said:


> I hope they're feeding him. The sightings of him looking super skinny are not good.


 Im sure hi mom taking good care of him. He needs it
I read somewhere in Ireland the youngest in the house lights the candle on Christmas day. With any luck I'm sure Michael lit that candle. So no doubt he had a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> New AC still



Thanks for the pic Ginger!  The make-up/costume people are earning their wage, for sure.


----------



## Singra

Hmmm... I'm getting a slight Prince of Persia vibe from that Assassin's Creed pic.

I don't know much about the production, has it been good news or bad news so far?


----------



## baewatch

Maybe I will see him around Dublin!


----------



## baewatch

SusanBeach said:


> I wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


Thanks Susan! 
Same to you,
Best Wishes


----------



## lunadeagosto

http://41.media.tumblr.com/a7e8a49431f530f1a32d94c208791801/tumblr_o047bvawAp1trd76fo1_1280.jpg

http://41.media.tumblr.com/4e4f730c95fa76cd02b00a869ebecc9b/tumblr_o047bvawAp1trd76fo2_1280.jpg

Two new stills from Assesin Creed from Empire , sorry I don´t know how post the pics


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> http://41.media.tumblr.com/a7e8a49431f530f1a32d94c208791801/tumblr_o047bvawAp1trd76fo1_1280.jpg
> 
> http://41.media.tumblr.com/4e4f730c95fa76cd02b00a869ebecc9b/tumblr_o047bvawAp1trd76fo2_1280.jpg
> 
> Two new stills from Assesin Creed from Empire , sorry I don´t know how post the pics




Wow, Michael looks like Ewan McGregor in the first pic!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lord Jesus I'm loving these pic of Michael . I cant wait for it


----------



## Morgane

Singra said:


> Hmmm... I'm getting a slight Prince of Persia vibe from that Assassin's Creed pic.  I don't know much about the production, has it been good news or bad news so far?


Ubisoft is producing,this is the only reason why I'm quite optimistic about the script. 





lunadeagosto said:


> http://41.media.tumblr.com/a7e8a49431f530f1a32d94c208791801/tumblr_o047bvawAp1trd76fo1_1280.jpg http://41.media.tumblr.com/4e4f730c95fa76cd02b00a869ebecc9b/tumblr_o047bvawAp1trd76fo2_1280.jpg  Two new stills from Assesin Creed from Empire , sorry I don´t know how post the pics





pearlyqueen said:


> Local Killarney newspaper has an article about Michael's visit, lol    http://www.killarneytoday.com/santa-shares-stage-with-fassbender/


Thanks! 


SusanBeach said:


> I wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year  http://newyearchristmas.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/merry-christmas-wallpaper-71.jpg


 Happy new year to everyone!

Another win: http://austinfilmcritics.org/awards/2015-awards/ 
A.O.Scott has him among his nominees: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/movies/oscars-2016-and-the-nominees-should-be.html 

https://variety.com/2015/film/in-contention/2015-movie-superlatives-1201667834/


> Best Actor: Michael Fassbender, Steve Jobs (Runner-up: Andrew Garfield, 99 Homes) With a fierce portrait of a flawed genius, Fassbender was absolutely possessed. And though countless performers, from Geza Röhrig to Johnny Depp, Michael B. Jordan to Ben Mendelsohn, Abraham Attah to Jacob Tremblay could have been highlighted in addition, Andrew Garfield simply hasnt received his due this year for a moving and at times gut-wrenching portrayal of a son, a father, struggling to keep a roof over his familys head.


http://europe.newsweek.com/5-people-watch-2016-408209?rm=eu 


> With a banner year already behind him, and an Oscar nod for Steve Jobs likely in his future, Michael Fassbender will continue to captivate on and off the silver screen. In addition to reprising his role as Magneto in the forthcoming summer blockbuster X-Men: Apocalypse, Fassbender will be the star of several 2016 releases, including Assassins Creed, the highly anticipated adaptation of the bestselling gaming franchise, and  The Light Between Oceans, a drama about a lighthouse keeper and his wife rescuing and raising a baby found in a rowboat. His arresting acting chops combined with the kaleidoscope of genres Fassbender seamlessly fits into are arguably the secrets to his success. He has this incredible ability to cast a spell on the screen, says Derek Cianfrance, director of The Light Between Oceans. Regarding working with the widely revered actor for the first time, Cianfrance says, It was like meeting one of my heroes and not being disappointed.


----------



## mchris55

Happy New Year to those who celebrate it!! 

I will leave you with one thing, I saw The Revenant and I just have to say NO, an emphatic NO, there is NO way that is a better performance than MF in SJ. Sorry, but the film was not better either. It was a visually stunning piece, but overall, I could not feel the weight.


----------



## miasharma

Happy New year everyone!


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Happy New Year to those who celebrate it!!
> 
> I will leave you with one thing, I saw The Revenant and I just have to say NO, an emphatic NO, *there is NO way that is a better performance than MF in SJ.* Sorry, but the film was not better either. It was a visually stunning piece, but overall, I could not feel the weight.



Really?! One of my close friends that saw the movie also said that she was not too impressed by the movie or Leo. She has not seen SJ and is not a fan of Michael. 

I still think that Leo is more likely to win the Oscar than MF because he is campaigning more. I hope Michael starts doing more in January since he really seems like he wants the recognition.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Really?! One of my close friends that saw the movie also said that she was not too impressed by the movie or Leo. She has not seen SJ and is not a fan of Michael.
> 
> I still think that Leo is more likely to win the Oscar than MF because he is campaigning more. I hope Michael starts doing more in January since he really seems like he wants the recognition.



I am not saying Leo was bad, my thing was that you have seen it before. If you have seen an actor in the midst of overwhelming geographical elements and misfortune, you have seen this before. It may not have been this graphic, but you have seen it before.There is only so much you can do! Personally, to be honest, I was smirking through most of it, and that was not the few glasses of wine that brought me there talking ( someone bought my ticket). It did nothing for me. Also, his antagonist, Hardy, who I thought was tremendous in Locke, was an overwrought soap opera actor here.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> I am not saying Leo was bad, my thing was that you have seen it before. If you have seen an actor in the midst of overwhelming geographical elements and misfortune, you have seen this before. It may not have been this graphic, but you have seen it before.There is only so much you can do! Personally, to be honest, I was smirking through most of it, and that was not the few glasses of wine that brought me there talking ( someone bought my ticket). It did nothing for me. Also, his antagonist, Hardy, who I thought was tremendous in Locke, was an overwrought soap opera actor here.



Oh I see what you mean. I will most likely see it next weekend when it comes out in wide release but I think, like you, it will not do anything for me either! I mainly want to see it for the hyped up bear scene! LOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

HAPPY NEW YEAR MICHAEL FASSBENDER FANS!!!! ALL THE BEST IN 2016 artyhat:


----------



## SusanBeach

Have to say that MF is good to "fly under the radar",  hope he have had a good time the last week and a great New Years Eveartyhat:

Hope that he wearing a tux (or a nice suit) tomorrow!


----------



## mollie12

Reminder that the red carpet tonight at Palm Springs is from 5-7pm PST.


----------



## gingerglory

So let the awards season begin


----------



## mollie12

Red carpet interview: http://www.kesq.com/news/live-on-the-red-carpet-with-actor-michael-fassbender/37239258


----------



## mollie12

Livestream of the ceremony here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0YfjkMP1Gc&feature=youtu.be

Unfortunately, I can't listen to it at the moment.


----------



## gingerglory

love the smile


----------



## anthrosphere

Morgane said:


> Ubisoft is producing,this is the only reason why I'm quite optimistic about the script.
> 
> Thanks!



I am a big fan of the Assassin's Creed games so I can't wait for the movie. I just hope it is good and doesn't flop. Can't wait!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael is looking handsome tonight


----------



## mollie12

JenelleRiley @jenelleriley  
Michael Fassbender gave a lovely, classy, funny, humble speech and now the whole room is pregnant #psfilmfest

Fassbender says it's a shame about the STEVE JOBS box office, but thank God for JURASSIC WORLD. #psfilmfest


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> JenelleRiley @jenelleriley
> Michael Fassbender gave a lovely, classy, funny, humble speech and now the whole room is pregnant #psfilmfest
> 
> Fassbender says it's a shame about the STEVE JOBS box office, but thank God for JURASSIC WORLD. #psfilmfest



He also said Jeff Daniels sense of humor matches the Palm Springs desert: dry dry dry. LMAO. The man himself has a dry dry dry sense of humor as well!


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you Mollie and Gingerglory for pics and vids


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yes, many thanks for pics and vids, Michael is looking great [emoji3] Maybe a little tired but sounds like he had a long (overnight?) flight arriving in PS very early that morning. 
Loved his speech too; I got the impression that he was enjoying the awards experience but had it all firmly in perspective [emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael is heading back to London - he has some AC filming to finish - and will travel back to LA next weekend for the Golden Globes.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2016/01/03/rested-stars-hit-palm-springs-gala/78131170/


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3230070


View attachment 3230071


View attachment 3230072


View attachment 3230073


View attachment 3230074


View attachment 3230075


View attachment 3230076


View attachment 3230077


View attachment 3230078
View attachment 3230079

Source


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3230080
View attachment 3230081


View attachment 3230082


View attachment 3230083


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for all the pics girls!  He looked great and gave a great speech.  LOL, he and Alicia wrote their speeches while playing Yahtzee on the plane.



> Her allegiance was torn between this table and one right next to it for Universals Steve Jobs  which happened to have her boyfriend Fassbender and his co-star Kate Winslet (who presented his International Award).  After both had gotten their trophies they disappeared into the night. Vikander told us she and Fassbender wrote their acceptance speeches while playing Yahtzee on the plane ride into the desert.



http://deadline.com/2016/01/bryan-c...y-depp-palm-springs-film-festival-1201675241/

And he confirmed he's flying back for the globes... yay!


----------



## mchris55

As for the part of his speech where he said Kate told him not to F it up, that may not be the case. That happened to be the same line that Conor McCaughan (agent to MF and Sean Harris) told Harris before he won a TV BAFTA two or three years ago. I'm sure you can find it on youtube, because, well, you know. It actually is a good speech, hilarious and sweet at the same time.


----------



## Hackensack

I thought the speech was very sweet as well as gracious.  I found it touching that he had written out the speech and pulled it out of his coat when he got up to the podium.  Reading it showed so much more respect for the event than simply winging it.  Altogether, a very good evening (looks wise too) for him.


----------



## Allie28

More good news!   Michael and his films have been nominated for several Ohio Film Awards.  I know it's Ohio...not the Oscars but hey, every bit helps!

*Best Actor*
Matt Damon
Johnny Depp
Leonardo DiCaprio
*Michael Fassbender*
JacobTremblay


*Actor of the Year (for exemplary body of work)*
Cate Blanchett
*Michael Fassbender*
Domhnall Gleeson
Tom Hardy
Alicia Vikander

*Best Overlooked Film*
The End of the Tour
The Gift
Me & Earl & the Dying Girl
Mistress America
*Slow West*
The Tribe (Plemya)

I really wanna see Room.  The little boy in it (Jacob Tremblay) is said to be amazing.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> More good news!   Michael and his films have been nominated for several Ohio Film Awards.  I know it's Ohio...not the Oscars but hey, every bit helps!
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Actor*
> 
> Matt Damon
> 
> Johnny Depp
> 
> Leonardo DiCaprio
> 
> *Michael Fassbender*
> 
> JacobTremblay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actor of the Year (for exemplary body of work)*
> 
> Cate Blanchett
> 
> *Michael Fassbender*
> 
> Domhnall Gleeson
> 
> Tom Hardy
> 
> Alicia Vikander
> 
> 
> 
> *Best Overlooked Film*
> 
> The End of the Tour
> 
> The Gift
> 
> Me & Earl & the Dying Girl
> 
> Mistress America
> 
> *Slow West*
> 
> The Tribe (Plemya)
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna see Room.  The little boy in it (Jacob Tremblay) is said to be amazing.




I have seen it! Highly recommend it! Lenny did an excellent job (Michael has an amazing taste on new directors, I have to say  Lenny and Cary for example) Jacob broke my heart. Imo he should be srsly considered as a best actor candidate not a supporting for Oscar. Brie is great but it's Jacob stealing the movie in my opinion. It's hard to watch, emotionally, you're been warned.


----------



## miasharma

Thanks for the pictures, Bagberry! 
He looks so handsome and refreshed!! Havent seen his speech yet but have definitely bookmarked the awards video on youtube for later! Yay for him coming back for the golden globes too! Hopefully he will win a well deserved award.


----------



## miasharma

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for all the pics girls!  He looked great and gave a great speech.  LOL, he and Alicia wrote their speeches while playing Yahtzee on the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2016/01/bryan-c...y-depp-palm-springs-film-festival-1201675241/
> 
> And he confirmed he's flying back for the globes... yay!



LOL I thought this girl did not talk about her private life?

I think that name dropping was her one allowance alloted by Michael since he refused to be seen with her in public. Poor thing that girl.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> As for the part of his speech where he said Kate told him not to F it up, that may not be the case. That happened to be the same line that Conor McCaughan (agent to MF and Sean Harris) told Harris before he won a TV BAFTA two or three years ago. I'm sure you can find it on youtube, because, well, you know. It actually is a good speech, hilarious and sweet at the same time.



I have seen pictures where he is carrying his trophy and holding the folded speech in the same hand. I thought it was really sweet that he brought a written speech with him. This reminds me of the recent Graham norton clip where he said he sucked at giving speeches and needs to prepare beforehand LOL


----------



## BadAzzBish

miasharma said:


> LOL I thought this girl did not talk about her private life?
> 
> I think that name dropping was her one allowance alloted by Michael since he refused to be seen with her in public. Poor thing that girl.



Ikr! She (her pr) mentions him all the time and yet no walking on the red carpet together at the same event ?


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics!


mollie12 said:


> JenelleRiley @jenelleriley
> Michael Fassbender gave a lovely, classy, funny, humble speech and now the whole room is pregnant #psfilmfest
> 
> Fassbender says it's a shame about the STEVE JOBS box office, but thank God for JURASSIC WORLD. #psfilmfest


 


Hackensack said:


> I thought the speech was very sweet as well as gracious.  I found it touching that he had written out the speech and pulled it out of his coat when he got up to the podium.  Reading it showed so much more respect for the event than simply winging it.  Altogether, a very good evening (looks wise too) for him.


I agree.  


Allie28 said:


> More good news!   Michael and his films have been nominated for several Ohio Film Awards.  I know it's Ohio...not the Oscars but hey, every bit helps!



 I was hoping for a NSFC win today,but yes, good news!  I think he has been nominated by every regional group.

SAG screening:


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> LOL I thought this girl did not talk about her private life?
> 
> I think that name dropping was her one allowance alloted by Michael since he refused to be seen with her in public. Poor thing that girl.



And to a Deadline Awards columnist who was seated at her table. How do these things, cough, happen, cough?

A heads up, both Universal Pictures and Focus Features are under the Comcast umbrella, so it would not be unexpected to have close tables, if not the same table at an event. Also, the event after party will probably be held at the same venue.

Also, why didn't Hammond talk about MF's divided loyalties? Isn't Kate a contender? And MF is probably a voter isn't he?


----------



## miasharma

BadAzzBish said:


> Ikr! She (her pr) mentions him all the time and yet no walking on the red carpet together at the same event ?



She and her team seem obsessed with Michael. I mentioned her stalker-ish tendencies shining and someone made fun of me. She definitely seem to have stalker/obsessed tendencies by the way she keeps dropping his name to anyone who will hear it. 

It is not the first time Michael has refused to walk the red carpet with her. Third time by my count. It may change with the upcoming awards.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> And to a Deadline Awards columnist who was seated at her table.* How do these things, cough, happen, cough*?
> 
> A heads up, both Universal Pictures and Focus Features are under the Comcast umbrella, so it would not be unexpected to have close tables, if not the same table at an event. Also, the event after party will probably be held at the same venue.
> 
> Also, why didn't Hammond talk about MF's divided loyalties? Isn't Kate a contender? And MF is probably a voter isn't he?



Michael could teach Alicia and her team a thing or two about what "private" actually means. 

LOL I thought that was funny. Even the reporter knew how obsessed Alicia is with michael and was probably wondering if she would leave her own table to go sit with him. 

Michael will more than likely vote for Kate, I am pretty sure of that. That is why the reporter did not bother with divided loyalties, since there wont be any LOL


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> I have seen it! Highly recommend it! Lenny did an excellent job (Michael has an amazing taste on new directors, I have to say  Lenny and Cary for example) Jacob broke my heart. Imo he should be srsly considered as a best actor candidate not a supporting for Oscar. Brie is great but it's Jacob stealing the movie in my opinion. It's hard to watch, emotionally, you're been warned.



Thanks for the heads up!  It looks like a tearjerker for sure.  

Yes, Michael is great working with fresh directors.  Sometimes I want to see him with one of the ole big guns like Scorcese or Speilberg but some of his best work has been with new directors.  In addition to Lenny and Cary, Steve McQueen got Michael to give one of his best performances ever with their first film, Hunger.


----------



## gingerglory

How do you know "Michael has *refused* to walk the red carpet with her"? Do you know him? Could it simply just be that they made the decision together not walking the red carpet together? So the spotlight would be about their own individual professional achievement, and not about their private life? Alicia was there to receive her own award. How does that make her stalkish and a poor thing?

Besides, IF they walked the red carpet together, then would there be the old PR couple talk again? The only refuse I see is Michael doesn't give the satisfaction to those PR conspirators, again, again and again.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  It looks like a tearjerker for sure.
> 
> Yes, Michael is great working with fresh directors.  Sometimes I want to see him with one of the ole big guns like Scorcese or Speilberg but some of his best work has been with new directors.  In addition to Lenny and Cary, Steve McQueen got Michael to give one of his best performances ever with their first film, Hunger.



Dah!!!!How could I forget dear Steve? I guess by now I've already seen him as an established director.  Pardon me.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> *And to a Deadline Awards columnist who was seated at her table. How do these things, cough, happen, cough?*
> 
> A heads up, both Universal Pictures and Focus Features are under the Comcast umbrella, so it would not be unexpected to have close tables, if not the same table at an event. Also, the event after party will probably be held at the same venue.
> 
> Also, why didn't Hammond talk about MF's divided loyalties? Isn't Kate a contender? And MF is probably a voter isn't he?



I don't understand  the point.. Hammond was seated at the Focus table,I'm sure other awards analysts,columnists were seated at  the Paramount table,at the Weinstein company table,at the WB table,etc.. It doesn't seem to me that he wrote an entire article about Vikander.




gingerglory said:


> How do you know "Michael has *refused* to walk the red carpet with her"? Do you know him? Could it simply just be that they made the decision together not walking the red carpet together? So the spotlight would be about their own individual professional achievement, and not about their private life? Alicia was there to receive her own award. How does that make her stalkish and a poor thing?
> 
> Besides, IF they walked the red carpet together, then would there be the old PR couple talk again? The only refuse I see is Michael doesn't give the satisfaction to those PR conspirators, again, again and again.


This.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Dah!!!!How could I forget dear Steve? I guess by now I've already seen him as an established director.  Pardon me.



Oh no, you're fine.  He IS an established director.  I was just recalling that Hunger was his first feature film and one of Michael's finest performances.  I didn't mean to make you think you'd forgotten him!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> How do you know "Michael has *refused* to walk the red carpet with her"? Do you know him? Could it simply just be that they made the decision together not walking the red carpet together? So the spotlight would be about their own individual professional achievement, and not about their private life? Alicia was there to receive her own award. How does that make her stalkish and a poor thing?
> 
> Besides, IF they walked the red carpet together, then would there be the old PR couple talk again? The only refuse I see is Michael doesn't give the satisfaction to those PR conspirators, again, again and again.




Exactly this.[emoji106]&#127995; The conspirators have an "explanation" for every eventuality. If they walk the red carpet together it's milking a PR relationship; if they don't it's because Michael doesn't want to be seen with her and does not want to acknowledge her. They can't explain away why they spend so much of their private time together though.....And how outrageous of Alicia to make occasional passing comments about HER OWN LIFE that include her boyfriend!!

Moving swiftly on  to the real world......some pics of Michael today are surfacing from the SAG screening. Several fan pics on Instagram. These two are cute:
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://instagram.com/p/BAF3MWQyu4i/

https://instagram.com/p/BAF7LwED9Cd/


----------



## miasharma

Michael, by his own admission, has stated that he does not read about himself online. So he would not refuse to walk with his apparent girlfriend because he does not know about the PR conspirators. Unless Alicia reads on here and tells him during their board games.

Nice try.

But I will explain myself. Simply observing how hard Alicia and her team try to make sure that everyone knows Michael is her boyfriend, I hardly think it would be a joint decision to not have a photo taken at an official event. Now Michael has not acknowledged her as his partner so I would think it would be mainly his decision to not take pictures together. 

I saw it coming from a mile away: many genuinely private celeb couples take photos together at the red carpet. It is natural and expected and does not take anything away from the award ceremony or their work. If one half of the couple does not want to be seen together, then its another story.


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> How do you know "Michael has *refused* to walk the red carpet with her"? Do you know him? Could it simply just be that they made the decision together not walking the red carpet together? So the spotlight would be about their own individual professional achievement, and *not about their private life*? Alicia was there to receive her own award. How does that make her stalkish and a poor thing?
> 
> Besides, IF they walked the red carpet together, then would there be the old PR couple talk again? The only refuse I see is Michael doesn't give the satisfaction to those PR conspirators, again, again and again.



By the way, Alicia made sure to highlight her private life so yeah...


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Oh no, you're fine.  He IS an established director.  I was just recalling that Hunger was his first feature film and one of Michael's finest performances.  I didn't mean to make you think you'd forgotten him!



:okay:



pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly this.[emoji106]&#127995;
> 
> Moving swiftly on  to the real world......some pics of Michael today are surfacing from the SAG screening. Several fan pics on Instagram. These two are cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230471
> View attachment 3230472
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BAF3MWQyu4i/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BAF7LwED9Cd/



It's nice to know he stays in LA today to do some promotions.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> I don't understand  the point.. Hammond was seated at the Focus table,I'm sure other awards analysts,columnists were seated at  the Paramount table,at the Weinstein company table,at the WB table,etc.. It doesn't seem to me that he wrote an entire article about Vikander.
> 
> 
> 
> This.



 A "private person" doesn't give details of their life when a columnist is sitting at their table. Adults know how to censor themselves, especially at work related functions.


----------



## mchris55

The PR conspiracies haven't really gone anywhere. It just depends on a person's point of view.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> :okay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to know he stays in LA today to do some promotions.




Yes he's doing what he can on his short trip! He's back to London for the next couple of weeks with the Golden Globes sandwiched in between!


----------



## gingerglory

miasharma said:


> By the way, Alicia made sure to highlight her private life so yeah...



Yeah? would it be more effective and get it directly broadcasting live through TV and online stream when she was on stage giving her speech by mentioning "she and Fassbender wrote their acceptance speeches while playing Yahtzee on the plane ride into the desert". It's definitely cute. THAT will guarantee to be reported by multiple outlets and That would be the highlight. Instead, now there is only one report to mention that. Alas, how the poor thing missed the perfect highlight opportunity.


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> Yeah? would it be more effective and get it directly broadcasting live through TV and online stream when she was on stage giving her speech by mentioning "she and Fassbender wrote their acceptance speeches while playing Yahtzee on the plane ride into the desert". It's definitely cute. THAT will guarantee to be reported by multiple outlets and That would be the highlight. Instead, now there is only one report to mention that. Alas, how the poor thing missed the perfect highlight opportunity.



Or a lowlight considering his speech was not going to mention her.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> A "private person" doesn't give details of their life when a columnist is sitting at their table. *Adults *know how to censor themselves, especially at work related functions.



Well she looks like a pubescent girl, especially did last night. Maybe her brain chemistry is that of a teenager too and has a hard time with filtering her thoughts. Either that or she just wanted to name drop Michael. LOL


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> Yeah? would it be more effective and get it directly broadcasting live through TV and online stream when she was on stage giving her speech by mentioning "she and Fassbender wrote their acceptance speeches while playing Yahtzee on the plane ride into the desert". It's definitely cute. THAT will guarantee to be reported by multiple outlets and That would be the highlight. Instead, now there is only one report to mention that. Alas, how the poor thing missed the perfect highlight opportunity.



LOL the poor thing is sloppy but she is definitely learning the ways. She has plenty of awards speeches to mention her and michael's riveting board games...that is if she wins anything. 

Joking aside, you seem smart enough to know how the game works. "Oh I am so private and I dont talk about my relationships" And then add a sly comment about your boyfriend to make sure people know that you are still with him. 

Michael on the other hand truly understand what keeping private life private means. And we all know that.


----------



## SusanBeach

Can someone help me to find a vid of Michaels speech yesterday? I have tried but they are "blocked" to me.:cry:


----------



## miasharma

SusanBeach said:


> Can someone help me to find a vid of Michaels speech yesterday? I have tried but they are "blocked" to me.:cry:



I tried to link you the main youtube video that I bookmarked but its saying that its blocked by NBC Universal. Maybe NBC will air it or make clips and put it online?...I myself havent seen the speech, was waiting until tonight


----------



## SusanBeach

miasharma said:


> I tried to link you the main youtube video that I bookmarked but its saying that its blocked by NBC Universal. Maybe NBC will air it or make clips and put it online?...I myself havent seen the speech, was waiting until tonight



Ok, thank you for trying to help me, maybe someone put in YT, I have seen AVs speech there.


----------



## Swanky

Again, this is the Fassbender thread.  Please do not keep turning into AVs thread.  
We can't keep micromanaging this. . .


----------



## gingerglory

SusanBeach said:


> Can someone help me to find a vid of Michaels speech yesterday? I have tried but they are "blocked" to me.:cry:



You can try this one http://www.desertsun.com/story/life...onal-film-festival-awards-gala-live/78215050/

Let me know if it works for you. It works for me.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> A "private person" doesn't give details of their life when a columnist is sitting at their table. Adults know how to censor themselves, especially at work related functions.


It's really an innocuous detail and he would have mentioned  them in any case.Above all,we don't know how the subject was brought up. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly this.[emoji106]&#127995; The conspirators have an "explanation" for every eventuality. If they walk the red carpet together it's milking a PR relationship; if they don't it's because Michael doesn't want to be seen with her and does not want to acknowledge her. They can't explain away why they spend so much of their private time together though.....And how outrageous of Alicia to make occasional passing comments about HER OWN LIFE that include her boyfriend!!
> 
> Moving swiftly on  to the real world......some pics of Michael today are surfacing from the SAG screening. Several fan pics on Instagram. These two are cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230471
> View attachment 3230472
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BAF3MWQyu4i/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BAF7LwED9Cd/


Thanks!  Other pics:


----------



## Allie28

Great pic of Michael with Matt Damon...love the shark smile!  




Michael's obviously my favorite but I do think Matt has gotten better looking with age.  

https://twitter.com/thecinemagoers


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly this.[emoji106]&#127995; T*They can't explain away why they spend so much of their private time together though*
> 
> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230471
> View attachment 3230472
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BAF3MWQyu4i/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BAF7LwED9Cd/



Very interesting statement. 

No snark here. I was thinking is it just in my head or have you every publicly written here that you personally know Michael?

He is my favorite celeb crush at the moment so I follow him pretty closely and I have to admit that he can be very elusive and private when he wants to be. When he is being elusive, no one has any idea where he is and what he is doing let alone who he is with. 

If you are referring to the random instagram pictures and tweets we get from time to time spotting Michael and AV together, then I understand. But I have a feeling you are referring to more.

Thanks for the pics by the way. Michael looks great and relaxed.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> It's really an innocuous detail and he would have mentioned  them in any case.Above all,we don't know how the subject was brought up.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Other pics:
> View attachment 3230699
> 
> View attachment 3230705
> 
> View attachment 3230706
> 
> View attachment 3230709
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I am not allowed to discuss this here. What I said before still stands.


----------



## SusanBeach

gingerglory said:


> You can try this one http://www.desertsun.com/story/life...onal-film-festival-awards-gala-live/78215050/
> 
> Let me know if it works for you. It works for me.



 Thank you, it worked!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some great pics of Michael at the Steve Jobs brunch yesterday at Rex Features and Associated Press. Here are two that found their way to Instagram!





https://instagram.com/p/BAHLvOslJXK/


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3231246


View attachment 3231247


View attachment 3231248


View attachment 3231249


View attachment 3231250


----------



## Ms Kiah

Michael should stop smoking.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Three of Michael's films make this list: Weightless, The Light Between Oceans and AC [emoji3]

http://www.theguardian.com/film/fil..._films&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=campaign


----------



## pearlyqueen

Looks like Michael headed back to London straight after the Steve Jobs brunch yesterday as he's wearing the same clothes at LAX!





http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com/post/136625264864/michael-fassbender-at-lax-airport


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ms Kiah said:


> Michael should stop smoking.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Cant post because im on my phone but Michael's New Years Eve was described by a certain someone to E! Online. Hmmm once again I thought his personal life was private?


----------



## Morgane

Another win: http://ncfilmcritics.org/?p=91


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for all the pics girls!


----------



## Freckles1

pearlyqueen said:


> Some great pics of Michael at the Steve Jobs brunch yesterday at Rex Features and Associated Press. Here are two that found their way to Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 3231196
> View attachment 3231197
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BAHLvOslJXK/




I bet these two are a riot together!! Serious snarky fun !!!


----------



## miasharma

BadAzzBish said:


> Cant post because im on my phone but Michael's New Years Eve was described by a certain someone to E! Online. Hmmm once again I thought his personal life was private?



Worry not. By the time the award season is over, we will know all about what Michael eats, how he sleeps, poops, pees etcetera. All thanks to a very private person.


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> Michael should stop smoking.



Stop smoking, cut down on the alcohol and stay out of the sun. He looks so old and haggard for a 38 year, its embarrassing.


----------



## twiddlebird

Ms Kiah said:


> Michael should stop smoking.





^ This. Absolutely. However, I'm sure smoking isn't the only thing that makes him look so aged and haggard these days. It's a good starting point, but since the other people he keeps around him also smoke, it's not going to happen anytime soon. That is too bad.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Worry not. By the time the award season is over, we will know all about what Michael eats, how he sleeps, poops, pees etcetera. All thanks to a very private person.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael with Ed Asner at the Jobs brunch on Sunday who described him as "one of the best around". Nice to see Michael looking so  relaxed and happy last weekend too  [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://twitter.com/theonlyedasner/status/684479838845972481


----------



## pearlyqueen

New video interview with Michael from indiewire:

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...-and-his-total-immersion-in-the-role-20160105


----------



## pearlyqueen

New still from The Light Between Oceans [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BALUwXnrPZd/


----------



## Freckles1

miasharma said:


> Stop smoking, cut down on the alcohol and stay out of the sun. He looks so old and haggard for a 38 year, its embarrassing.




Absolutely. What a damn shame


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> New still from The Light Between Oceans [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232496
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BALUwXnrPZd/



The new still is much better than the other one, imo.  They both look great.

I really enjoyed the video interview too.


----------



## Morgane

twiddlebird said:


> ^ This. Absolutely. However, I'm sure smoking isn't the only thing that makes him look so aged and haggard *these days.* It's a good starting point, but since the other people he keeps around him also smoke, it's not going to happen anytime soon. That is too bad.


This pic was taken at the Frank premiere,I don't see any difference. He should definitely quit smoking,obviously.





pearlyqueen said:


> New video interview with Michael from indiewire:
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...-and-his-total-immersion-in-the-role-20160105


Very good interview. The last interview with Anne Thompson was great too. 









pearlyqueen said:


> New still from The Light Between Oceans [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232496
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BALUwXnrPZd/


 

Tim Robey (The Telegraph) on why he should win the GG:


> Nothing short of an impromptu bear attack will stop Leo getting on stage to claim whats not actually his first Golden Globe, but his third: he won in Comedy for The Wolf of Wall Street and Drama for The Aviator. The Globes voting body (Hollywood Foreign Press Association, or HFPA), clearly Leophiles, will struggle to resist the current media narrative that its his year  why else did he go through all that madness for The Revenant? Fassbender, whos better yet, doesnt miss many tricks in making Steve Jobs a riveting narcissist; the film just happens to lack a scene where he rips out some assistants liver and chomps it down raw. Better luck next time.


----------



## BadAzzBish

miasharma said:


> Worry not. By the time the award season is over, we will know all about what Michael eats, how he sleeps, poops, pees etcetera. All thanks to a very private person.



Ugh :/


----------



## gingerglory

Yeah, finally, Anne Thompson interview! So happy she's got last Sunday to interview him!

http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...-and-his-total-immersion-in-the-role-20160105

His schedule



> In-demand Michael Fassbender has been shooting actioner "Assassins Creed" with his "Macbeth" director Justin Kurzel in the UK; as part of a whip-sawing intercontinental schedule, he flew into Los Angeles to campaign for Danny Boyle's "Steve Jobs" via the Palm Springs Film Festival and Academy parties and interviews last weekend, before returning for a week of filming before flying back again for the Golden Globes January 10th.
> 
> When he wraps "Assassin's Creed" he will fly to Norway mid-month to take on the lead role of crime squad lead detective Harry Hole in the Tomas Alfredson adaptation (Working Title/Universal, October 13, 2017) of the Jo Nesbo international bestseller "The Snowman." Hole starts to investigate a missing person and possible serial killer victim on the first snow of winter, with support from a new recruit (Rebecca Ferguson); they need to connect the dots on cold serial killer cases before the next snowfall. After that Fassbender is slated to reprise the "Prometheus" role of robot David in Ridley Scott's "Alien: Covenant."





> In the can for 2016 are indie drama "Trespass Against Us," Derek Cianfrance's "The Light Between Oceans," opposite Alicia Vikander and Rachel Weisz (Disney/DreamWorks/Participant), a return to Magneto in Bryan Singer's "X-Men: Apocalypse" (Fox), and a long-in-the-works movie for Terrence Malick (Broad Green).


----------



## gingerglory

And other new The Light Between Oceans still


----------



## gingerglory

oops!! I post before I read the previous posts. I was in a hurry. Just realized they've been posted already. My bad!! 

Mods can delete them if necessary. Sorry guys.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Anyways, loved the interview. Michael has got to be the most handsomest man in the world. :kiss:


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, finally, Anne Thompson interview! So happy she's got last Sunday to interview him!
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thompson...-and-his-total-immersion-in-the-role-20160105



Thanks for posting those gifs!  
I always love her interviews. She asks great questions and the vibe is so relaxed and friendly.  I was hoping he'd do one of these longer interviews with her or Feinberg or Poland.  

I can't believe the Golden Globes are already upon us. I'm just excited to see him suited up again.  Too bad he has to travel back and forth so much, but I'm glad he's got so many projects going on. More movies for me to enjoy. 

I was also glad to see Anne mention Trespass Against Us as one of his upcoming this year.  So maybe it's not totally dead?  I think Berlinale announces the rest of their films by the beginning of Feb, so we'll see in a few weeks if it ends up there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

A total of 5 of Michael's films in this list of most anticipated films of 2016 by the Playlist; the Malick film at #2 and The Light Between Oceans at #14 and fancied for Cannes [emoji2]

http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/the-100-most-anticipated-films-of-2016-20160104?page=3


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> A total of 5 of Michael's films in this list of most anticipated films of 2016 by the Playlist; the Malick film at #2 and The Light Between Oceans at #14 and fancied for Cannes [emoji2]
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplaylist/the-100-most-anticipated-films-of-2016-20160104?page=3



I noticed that he and Natalie Portman aren't included in the cast list. Not sure if this means their storyline got the infamous Malick cut, or if it's an oversight on Playlist's part.

Other details of note - they speculate that Assassin's Creed could move to October if it's ready in time. Which I think isn't all that bad of an idea considering that Rogue One is slated for 12/16 and Passengers for 12/21.  Also, they seem confident that A24 still has Trespass and will debut it sometime this year, but they've crossed Berlinale off the list of festivals where it could end up. We'll see.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> I noticed that he and Natalie Portman aren't included in the cast list. Not sure if this means their storyline got the infamous Malick cut, or if it's an oversight on Playlist's part.
> 
> 
> 
> Other details of note - they speculate that Assassin's Creed could move to October if it's ready in time. Which I think isn't all that bad of an idea considering that Rogue One is slated for 12/16 and Passengers for 12/21.  Also, they seem confident that A24 still has Trespass and will debut it sometime this year, but they've crossed Berlinale off the list of festivals where it could end up. We'll see.




I think (hope!) it's an oversight by Playlist not including Michael or Portman in the cast members; it does have a lot of big names so maybe they just listed a couple of them...? There is another inaccuracy - Trespass Against Us was not filmed in Ireland; it was filmed exclusively in England. As for when it sees the light of day, if it misses Berlinale maybe the London FF in October, or perhaps it won't premiere at a festival at all? Keeping my fingers crossed that TLBO premieres at Cannes [emoji2]


----------



## mollie12

The SAG Q&A from Sunday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw-utpZX_Mc


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> I noticed that he and Natalie Portman aren't included in the cast list. Not sure if this means their storyline got the infamous Malick cut, or if it's an oversight on Playlist's part.



I have to be honest, among all his five movies that may release in 2016, the only one I'm indifferent is the Malick one. If his part gets cut, I won't feel bad too much, just for purely selfish reason that I don't have to go through it just because Michael's in it. Save my time. I'm really not a Malick fan. No matter how hard I try, it's just a torture for me to sit through his films. 



> Other details of note - *they speculate that Assassin's Creed could move to October if it's ready in time. Which I think isn't all that bad of an idea considering that Rogue One is slated for 12/16 and Passengers for 12/21.*  Also, they seem confident that A24 still has Trespass and will debut it sometime this year, but they've crossed Berlinale off the list of festivals where it could end up. We'll see.



I agree! Considering SW's breaking records after records right now, it would be huge risk to go against with it head to head, even it's just a spin-off.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> The SAG Q&A from Sunday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw-utpZX_Mc



I'm watching the QA. It's great! I remember after we watched the movie and we kind of speculated the yoga thing in the thread. I don't remember it's you or Lou mentioned that maybe it's Michael's idea to do that in the scene and I agreed. In this QA, when they talked about the rehearsal process, Kate said that's Michael's idea.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mollie12 said:


> The SAG Q&A from Sunday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw-utpZX_Mc


 I love this interview. Michael and Kate work so well together. It was especially sweet they gave the kids advice


----------



## pearlyqueen

New interview with Michael in Deadline in which he confirms he will head to L.A. this weekend to accept his award from the LA Critics on Saturday night and attend the Golden Globes on Sunday, before returning immediately  to London!

http://deadline.com/2016/01/oscars-michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-awards-1201676575/

Hope he takes a break from filmmaking after Alien Covenant, he's been making them back to back for two or three years now...must need a proper rest from it.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> New interview with Michael in Deadline in which he confirms he will head to L.A. this weekend to accept his award from the LA Critics on Saturday night and attend the Golden Globes on Sunday, before returning immediately  to London!
> 
> http://deadline.com/2016/01/oscars-michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-awards-1201676575/
> 
> *Hope he takes a break from filmmaking after Alien Covenant, he's been making them back to back for two or three years now...must need a proper rest from it.*





> Fassbender was hopping on a jet that night to go back and complete the last ten days of shooting on Assassins Creed, but told me he will be back for a day this coming weekend for the Golden Globes before jumping back on a jet to London the same night. He also will be accepting the Best Actor prize from the LA Film Critics Association (as he also did for Shame)  on Saturday night for Steve Jobs,  a role that came along just as he was contemplating a break.



Yes, his schedule is really insane! I just don't know how he manages all these and still delivers great works! His energy level, man! I think he hasn't have a proper long break since he started filming 12yrs in 2012, it's been 3 and a half years now. I also too hope he will have some time off after Covenant. It's about time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yes, his schedule is really insane! I just don't know how he manages all these and still delivers great works! His energy level, man! I think he hasn't have a proper long break since he started filming 12yrs in 2012, it's been 3 and a half years now. I also too hope he will have some time off after Covenant. It's about time.




Yes, some proper time off from film making for the rest of the year! He'd still have some promotion work but other than that plenty of time to reconnect to the real world and his private life. I recall an interview he gave a couple of years ago where he said there's a danger that if he keeps going back to back making films he's not living in the real world and he needs to do that as it informs him. He planned a 6 month break after TLBO that he passed up to do Steve Jobs so I really hope he doesn't sign up to any more films this year. Btw unless he has a private jet I don't see how he can fly back to London on Sunday, don't think there are any late night flights! Doesn't the Golden Globes go on until at least 9pm?


----------



## FassbenderLover

When Michael is ready to take time off from filming he'll do it. His work is and always be his first love. so I'm sure he knows what he's doing. I can be pretty much sure that when he's filming he's not doing so 24/7. Apart from days off, he has down time too. He gets plenty of rest inbetween filming so he'll be ok


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> The SAG Q&A from Sunday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hw-utpZX_Mc


Thanks! 



pearlyqueen said:


> New interview with Michael in Deadline in which he confirms he will head to L.A. this weekend to accept his award from the LA Critics on Saturday night and attend the Golden Globes on Sunday, before returning immediately  to London!
> 
> http://deadline.com/2016/01/oscars-michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-awards-1201676575/
> 
> Hope he takes a break from filmmaking after Alien Covenant, he's been making them back to back for two or three years now...must need a proper rest from it.


I like his answer:


> After that lunch, I sat down with him in a Chateau suite and, in a wide-ranging conversation, asked about those earlier remarks that this whole awards thing might not be his bag. I wouldnt say exactly thats what I said,he told me. I mean, Ive been working, and its very important that people see the films. And the Academy Awards, and all of these awards, are very important because it helps people go see the film. And its always nice to be recognized by your peers and among your peers. And Im totally open to that. I think (the GQ comments are) becoming something that people sort of rehash. But I do as much as I can, basically. Like I say, Im  here at the moment because I care about the movie and I want it to do well, and Ive also got to go on set tomorrow and film. So I have responsibilities to both, which I try and sort of fulfill to the best of my abilities.


This is cute:


> He was especially grateful for the presence of Winslet, who plays Joanna Hoffman, Jobs right-hand person. It was almost that way on the set, too. Kate was just a lifesaver for me, Fassbender told me. She just had my back from the beginning, and shes just so generous. She was always asking, Are you eating enough? I booked you a hotel this weekend. I think you need to get out of town, have a rest. She was calling Danny up during the editing  process saying, Is everything going all right? How are you feeling?'



http://variety.com/video/steve-jobs-danny-boyle-aaron-sorkin-three-scenes/

It looks like TLBO will be released by Disney:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/steven-spielberg-jeff-skoll-team-849249


> Dreamworks' Steven Spielberg has finalized a new deal putting him in business with billionaire Jeff Skoll of Participant Media.
> Together, they are forming a new company called Amblin Partners, which will create content drawn from the DreamWorks and Participant brands. Anil Ambani, chairman, Reliance Group, and Darren Throop, president and CEO of Entertainment One, are also part of the new partnership, in which the partners have invested $300 million.
> 
> Amblin Partners has struck a distribution deal with Universal that will see Universal and its Focus Films label handle distribution and marketing for approximately four to seven Amblin Partners films each year domestically and in certain international markets. As a result, Universal, and not Disney, will release DreamWorks' high-profile film adaptation of bestselling novel The Girl on the Train, which hits theaters Oct. 7. The BFG, directed by Spielberg, remains a Disney title since the studio is co-financing the family film, which is being produced via Spielberg's Amblin label and not DreamWorks. Disney will also release DreamWorks' The Light Between Oceans, while A Dog's Purpose will go out through the new Uni deal.



LAFCA 2012 (that shining suit! ):


----------



## gingerglory

> LAFCA 2012 (that shining suit! ):
> View attachment 3234420



I always hate that shining suit, lol. No more shining suit, pls!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

FassbenderLover said:


> I love this interview. Michael and Kate work so well together. It was especially sweet they gave the kids advice



Yeah, the part with the kids was sweet. I know a lot of people find Kate annoying, but I really like her and hope they do another movie together some time.



gingerglory said:


> I always hate that shining suit, lol. No more shining suit, pls!



I feel like he went through a shiny suit phase back then.  I was looking at pics before and found these (not as bad when it's black)


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yeah, the part with the kids was sweet. I know a lot of people find Kate annoying, but I really like her and hope they do another movie together some time.



I like her too. Sometimes she may have a little bit over-achiever vibe, but she speaks very eloquently (love her British accent) and she knows very well how to work PR side of the business and how to do campaign. They obviously get along very well. Yeah, it would be great if they can work together again.



> I feel like he went through a shiny suit phase back then.  I was looking at pics before and found these (not as bad when it's black)



Yep, that's the weekend of shiny suits, lol. He had that silver shiny one for LA critics award and next day, he turned out in the black shiny one for GG. Thank goodness, that was it. NO MORE since then.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Michael has gotten a BAFTA nomination for Best Actor 

Kate and Sorkin were also nominated for Steve Jobs.

But Macbeth didn't receive any nominations.  I was hoping for it to sneak in under Best British Film, but sadly, no.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Michael has gotten a BAFTA nomination for Best Actor
> 
> 
> 
> Kate and Sorkin were also nominated for Steve Jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> But Macbeth didn't receive any nominations.  I was hoping for it to sneak in under Best British Film, but sadly, no.




Yes, just watched the nominations, very pleased for him [emoji3] 

Again, I was annoyed to hear the post announcement discussion where the panel suggested it was Leo's "time" even though much of his performance is grunting, crawling and walking, whilst describing Michael's performance as brilliant and breathtaking. What's the issue with giving out awards for the best PERFORMANCE and that alone??


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Michael has gotten a BAFTA nomination for Best Actor
> 
> Kate and Sorkin were also nominated for Steve Jobs.
> 
> But Macbeth didn't receive any nominations.  I was hoping for it to sneak in under Best British Film, but sadly, no.



That's awesome! This is his fourth BAFTA nomination now. As for Macbeth, since it didn't get any award from BIFA, I didn't have any expectations from BAFTA noms tbh.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> That's awesome! This is his fourth BAFTA nomination now. As for Macbeth, since it didn't get any award from BIFA, I didn't have any expectations from BAFTA noms tbh.




Lol, so apparently same number of nominations as Leo; maybe it's his "time" then too?! Shame that Danny Boyle didn't get a nomination either.


----------



## mchris55

Good. This, plus the critical praise, solidifies his selection for the role and his performance. The box office may have failed for various reasons, but the prestige factor, with nods for MF, Kate, and Sorkin, should make Universal happy. 

Yippee for Kate!!!

The only race that pretty much seems wrapped up is BSA with Rylance for the win, if he starts collecting the gongs starting this weekend. Funny, correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think he has been campaigning. Go figure.


----------



## mia1985

2 days from now is golden globe.
Who do you think MF brings as his date ? his sister(again) or his girlfriend (finally be together on the red carpet)  or will be alone?
What is your guess?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> 2 days from now is golden globe.
> Who do you think MF brings as his date ? his sister(again) or his girlfriend (finally be together on the red carpet)  or will be alone?
> What is your guess?




Not sure if he will be on the red carpet with his girlfriend; he and Alicia like to keep their love life out of magazines, plus her parents are attending with her. I'm sure they will meet up inside though [emoji3]

I think there's a good chance he will be alone on the red carpet as he will only be in L.A. for the weekend before returning to London.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I would totally love it if he goes alone or take his dad. Michael definitely keeps his private life out if the tabloids, cant say the same for the other party
Anyways, Michael in another suit, looking sex on the red carpet. Yes please


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael says as little or as much as he likes about his private life which is his right. His girlfriend has the same right to talk about her life as she sees fit, although she says very little. They've obviously discussed the issue and seem cool with each other's decisions [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

:lolots::lolots:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael's response to his BAFTA nomination:

"Very excited and honoured to be considered by Bafta this year alongside such outstanding talent. Congratulations to Kate, Aaron [Sorkin] and all the nominees - looking forward to celebrating with you on the night."
Michael Fassbender - best actor nominee

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/entertainment-arts-35260005


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> Michael has gotten a BAFTA nomination for Best Actor
> 
> Kate and Sorkin were also nominated for Steve Jobs.
> 
> But Macbeth didn't receive any nominations.  I was hoping for it to sneak in under Best British Film, but sadly, no.


 


gingerglory said:


> That's awesome! This is his fourth BAFTA nomination now. As for Macbeth, since it didn't get any award from BIFA, I didn't have any expectations from BAFTA noms tbh.


I didn't have any expectations either. Also,the competition was very strong.



ScorpionDoom said:


> Yeah, the part with the kids was sweet. I know a lot of people find Kate annoying, but I really like her and hope they do another movie together some time.
> *I feel like he went through a shiny suit phase back then. * I was looking at pics before and found these (not as bad when it's black)


 I also hope they do another movie together.


mia1985 said:


> 2 days from now is golden globe.
> Who do you think MF brings as his date ? his sister(again) or his girlfriend (finally be together on the red carpet)  or will be alone?
> What is your guess?


I think they will bring their parents.


pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, so apparently same number of nominations as Leo; maybe it's his "time" then too?! Shame that Danny Boyle didn't get a nomination either.





mchris55 said:


> Good. This, plus the critical praise, solidifies his selection for the role and his performance. *The box office may have failed for various reasons, but the prestige factor, with nods for MF, Kate, and Sorkin, should make Universal happy.
> *
> Yippee for Kate!!!
> The only race that pretty much seems wrapped up is BSA with Rylance for the win, if he starts collecting the gongs starting this weekend. Funny, correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think he has been campaigning. Go figure.


Yes,Universal should be happy,but the movie could have easily performed better in some categories without the bad publicity.

http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ominations-bridge-of-spies-carol-the-revenant


> It may yet provide a long-hankered-for Oscar for its lead actor, Leonardo DiCaprio. DiCaprio seems nicely placed to take home the best actor Bafta, but he will have serious competition from Michael Fassbender for Steve Jobs. The latter&#8217;s stock will presumably be higher among British voters.


http://variety.com/2016/film/awards/bafta-film-award-nominations-1201674936/


> The three nominations for &#8220;Steve Jobs&#8221; were another reason to celebrate for Universal, although Clark would have liked to have seen director Danny Boyle&#8217;s work recognized.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/video/watch-thrs-full-uncensored-director-851649


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> http://variety.com/2016/film/awards/bafta-film-award-nominations-1201674936/
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/video/watch-thrs-full-uncensored-director-851649



I have to say I don't have much faith in BAFTAs either. I don't think Leo will be threatened by him there. Back in 2013, they gave the best supporting actor to Abdi, which I originally thought Michael would have a chance there, especially when his main opponent Jared Leto was not nominated. Of course I hope they prove me wrong this time!


----------



## mchris55

I agree, BAFTA has been reprehensible in their neglect of MF. Okay, AMPAS wants to give it to Leo, split it and give MF the BAFTA.


----------



## gingerglory

So looks like Michael wasn't able to make it to LAFCA award tonight. Sorkin accepted it for him and read his note, which I think it's kind of cool, considering from being unknown to him to being praised and represented by him



> Aaron Sorkin accepts for Michael Fassbender for STEVE JOBS. Fassbender in a note says he's off shooting SUPER MARIO BROTHERS 4 which is "a ball ache."



https://www.instagram.com/p/BAWG3A7G10x/?taken-by=birthmoviesdevin



> LA Film Critics &#8207;@LAFilmCritics  32m32 minutes ago
> Best Actor honoree Michael Fassbender's sign-off, as read by Aaron Sorkin: "Thanks for keeping us all honest... and insecure."


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> So looks like Michael wasn't able to make it to LAFCA award tonight. Sorkin accepted it for him and read his note, which I think it's kind of cool, considering from being unknown to him to being praised and represented by him
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAWG3A7G10x/?taken-by=birthmoviesdevin




No, Michael didn't attend, guess he wasn't in LA yesterday but still in London. Here's a video of Aaron accepting the award for Michael and his acceptance speech which got some laughs! [emoji3]

https://www.tout.com/embed/touts/11g0c4?platform=twcard


----------



## baewatch

he so had botox on his forehead


----------



## Hackensack

Michael's at GG--I don't have a picture, but I just saw him on the live feed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Here he is [emoji2] - small video clip on Twitter link

https://twitter.com/seesoundit/status/686332785250971648


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lord have mercy he's looking hot. Did he bring his dad or sis?


----------



## BagBerry13

View attachment 3237449
View attachment 3237450

Source


----------



## llllllll

I don't think he bought his dad or sis. I can't see them. He's sitting next to AV. The Steve Jobs and the Danish Girl teams seem to be sitting together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> I don't think he bought his dad or sis. I can't see them. He's sitting next to AV. The Steve Jobs and the Danish Girl teams seem to be sitting together.




Yes I'm watching the live stream. Michael is sitting next to Alicia who has her parents on her other side. She looked pleased for Kate when she won supporting actress and both she and Michael embraced her. [emoji3]


----------



## mollie12

Random:

Ramin Setoodeh &#8207;@RaminSetoodeh  14m14 minutes ago
On the #GoldenGlobes smoking balcony, Michael B. Jordan just agreed to work out with Michael Fassbender.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> View attachment 3237449
> View attachment 3237450
> 
> Source






pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I'm watching the live stream. Michael is sitting next to Alicia who has her parents on her other side. She looked pleased for Kate when she won supporting actress and both she and Michael embraced her. [emoji3]


Yes,cute moment.



mollie12 said:


> Random:
> 
> Ramin Setoodeh &#8207;@RaminSetoodeh  14m14 minutes ago
> On the #GoldenGlobes smoking balcony, Michael B. Jordan just agreed to work out with Michael Fassbender.




I wonder if Michael has some chances.. but I guess they want Kate and Leo winning tonight..


----------



## mollie12

He got a shout out from Damon during his speech accepting Best Actor in a Comedy.

ETA:  Nicole SperlingVerified account &#8207;@nicsperling  5m5 minutes ago
Only at the #GoldenGlobes do Michael Fassbender and Oscar Isaacs link arms on the way to the bathroom, chatting animatedly about surfing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sorkin got the Golden Globe for Steve Jobs


----------



## fashionm

http://m.etonline.com/awards/golden...fassbender_praises_girlfriend_alicia_vikander Red Carpet interview


----------



## pearlyqueen

fashionm said:


> http://m.etonline.com/awards/golden...fassbender_praises_girlfriend_alicia_vikander Red Carpet interview




Thanks for posting, Michael looks fantastic and very happy tonight. Cute interview too [emoji2]


----------



## fashionm

He seemed kinda nervous! 
Random tweet MissLadySkylar "is Fassbender moonlighting as a waiter? Just sit down and don't move around #goldenglobes"
He's prob anxious to find out if he won


----------



## gingerglory

Kate's speech. It's sweet. and Michael's reaction.&#10084; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWCULtRYAaI


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Kate's speech. It's sweet. and Michael's reaction.[emoji173] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWCULtRYAaI




There's mutual admiration between them for sure, very sweet [emoji3] Don't know how to post gifs but there's one on this tweet of the hug between them.

https://twitter.com/nosgustacine/status/686355521008484353


----------



## miasharma

Michael was looking so handsome tonight! Sad he didnt win but the awards are Leo's this season so it doesnt really matter. Still glad he showed up and looked beautiful!


----------



## mchris55

I was as surprised as Kate was when she won!! Good for her!

I thought the show was entertaining. Lots of LOL moments.

Excuse me, but when did The Revenant become a First Nations saga? LOL!!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

miasharma said:


> Michael was looking so handsome tonight! Sad he didnt win but the awards are Leo's this season so it doesnt really matter. Still glad he showed up and looked beautiful!



Yeah, Leo's winning this season - finally. Michael looked great last night and without any doubt, very soon one of the award seasons (if not more) will be only his.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Ladies and gentlemen,
david bowie is dead

no comment


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mchris55 said:


> I was as surprised as Kate was when she won!! Good for her!
> 
> I thought the show was entertaining. Lots of LOL moments.
> 
> Excuse me, but when did The Revenant become a First Nations saga? LOL!!



Have you even seen the film????? It has A LOT to do with the First Nations.


----------



## mchris55

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Have you even seen the film????? It has A LOT to do with the First Nations.



Ummm, I did see the film. The primary narratives involved Hugh Glass, revenge, and the harsh elements. There were women in the film also, am I supposed to think it is a film about their experience on the frontier as well?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^ Okie Dokie....lol. I guess the story of the Arikara passed you by. And also the casting of First Nations people.

http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/bl...s-alongside-leonardo-dicaprio-in-the-revenant



> One of the fascinating parts of The Revenant is the depiction of First Nations people. Unlike their appearances in the Hollywood movies of old, these varied peoples are shown neither as murderous vermin nor as noble savages. Instead, they are accorded the same complexities, with the same range of human emotions and qualities, as other peoples in the story.
> 
> The difference is, as significant scenes demonstrate, the French and Euro-American trappers are the invaders and the First Nations people are defending their territories and natural resources. Inarritu shows what one chapter in that struggle might have been like, with iconic Hugh Glass caught in the midst of the violent madness as he crawls out of his grave.



Source:http://www.torontosun.com/2016/01/0...ne-of-the-greatest-performances-of-his-career


----------



## mchris55

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^^ Okie Dokie....lol. I guess the story of the Arikara passed you by. And also the casting of First Nations people.
> 
> http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/bl...s-alongside-leonardo-dicaprio-in-the-revenant
> 
> 
> 
> Source:http://www.torontosun.com/2016/01/0...ne-of-the-greatest-performances-of-his-career



Your guess would be incorrect. I have stated my views quite clearly and I stand by them. Also, as I have stated previously, I have seen the film. Therefore, I am fully aware of who was cast in the film. My eyes have not deceived me.I have already illustrated that in my point above.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Getty Images pic of Michael and Alicia leaving the GG after party last night


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> Getty Images pic of Michael and Alicia leaving the GG after party last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238115



Hahaha the people on LPA will lose it lol


----------



## mollie12

After-party gossip: 



> Exhibit 1: When we left the NBCUniversal/E!/Focus Features party and walked into the elevator, we were joined by Alicia Vikander, Michael Fassbender, and Amy Adams. And during that elevator ride, Fassbender mentioned to Adams that they had auditioned together for a movie years and years ago.



http://www.glamour.com/entertainment/blogs/obsessed/2016/01/golden-globes-2016-after-parties


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> After-party gossip:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/entertainment/blogs/obsessed/2016/01/golden-globes-2016-after-parties



That would be Leap Year. matthew goode got the role in the end.


----------



## mollie12

> Kate Winslet dazzled as cameras came to life with her entry. But no one was more appreciative then her Steve Jobs co-star Michael Fassbender. He immediately stepped in front of the flashes to bow down, hands upraised, repeatedly to Winslet and her new Golden Globe trophy. The smiling Fassbender raised his head up long enough to hug Winslet and engage in goofy conversation.
> 
> Fassbender might not have won a Golden Globe trophy, but that did not dampen the Irish actor's mood. He partied in a private area with girlfriend Alicia Vikander, who had her parents in tow. Fassbender was a picture-taking machine, happily accepting party-goers' requests to pose for selfies. Finally, Vikander had to lay down the law as she readied to exit the party. "Michael, come on," she said with a smile. Fassbender took a final picture with fans, gave a smiling, "Gotta go!" and exited the party behind Vikander.



http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...issed-after-the-golden-globes-ended/78452632/



> Alicia Vikander, with beau Michael Fassbender, danced to an Ariana Grande song. Fassbender rushed over to fellow guest Kate Winslet, a winner for their recent film together, "Steve Jobs." He pretended to bow to her, then kissed her on the cheek. Winslet's husband stood nearby, holding her Golden Globe.



http://www.bigstory.ap.org/article/...435ea/stars-get-party-mood-after-golden-globe


----------



## gingerglory

And he was wearing a Chopard LUC Regulator


----------



## gingerglory

Really hope they can work together again.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael has more chemistry with anyone and everyone else except 1 person


----------



## gingerglory

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-Vikander-and-Michael-Fassbender-at-the-2016-Golden-Globes/42722


----------



## pearlyqueen

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Vikander-PDA-leave-Golden-Globes-party.html


----------



## venus15

At a party now where I watched Michael Fassbender dancing with Melissa McCarthy. Night redeemed.

https://twitter.com/Dagword/status/686445639383658497


----------



## mollie12

venus15 said:


> At a party now where I watched Michael Fassbender dancing with Melissa McCarthy. Night redeemed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Dagword/status/686445639383658497



This is Patrick Wilson's wife, FYI.  They shared a scene in Prometheus.


----------



## FassbenderLover

He kept disappearing throughout the night. Cant blame him tho. I bet it was boring being there. That interview he gave was very funny. Seems like he couldn't wait to get to London on a 2am flight. i'm sure he's at peace licking his wounds. Poor thing


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow
*Celebrities  theyre just like us! Also stare at phones instead of infinitely better looking loved ones*. 

pbs.twimg.com/media/CYc-9OjWEAA_1lI.jpg


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> He kept disappearing throughout the night. Cant blame him tho. I bet it was boring being there. That interview he gave was very funny. Seems like he couldn't wait to get to London on a 2am flight. i'm sure he's at peace licking his wounds. Poor thing



LOL, he did get out of his seat many times. It was quite humorous. NBC, Universal, and Focus Features are all under the same Comcast umbrella. You may not be able to keep track of his movements at the other shows, lol.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I noticed and it was hilarious. Even the Denzel speech he wasn't there. I doubt he was there for Sly Stallone's speech too. It was that obvious


----------



## mollie12

That's standard for him.  He was rarely in his seat for the GGs or the Oscars in 2013 and even missed Lupita's speech. Ridley's too (I can't remember)?


----------



## pearlyqueen

http://www.popsugar.co.uk/celebrity...lden-Globes-2016-39753360?slide=opening-slide


----------



## mchris55

For the Oscars in 2013, he was in his seat beside his mother for most of the night. He just missed the selfie and Lupita's speech because they happened later in the night and he had to wait for a commercial break to return.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> That's standard for him.  He was rarely in his seat for the GGs or the Oscars in 2013 and even missed Lupita's speech. Ridley's too (I can't remember)?



His first GG in 2012 too. He disappeared quite a few times. Looks to me he just isn't the type who can sit still through an hour without standing and walking around.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> His first GG in 2012 too. He disappeared quite a few times. Looks to me he just isn't the type who can sit still through an hour without standing and walking around.




Lol, this is true, Michael is a big time fidget.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Guess only his momma is that special to him. Its quite something how he cant keep still, not for anyone.


----------



## Morgane

Michavelicfrom said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> david bowie is dead
> 
> no comment


Very sad news..


pearlyqueen said:


> Getty Images pic of Michael and Alicia leaving the GG after party last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238115





mollie12 said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...issed-after-the-golden-globes-ended/78452632/
> 
> http://www.bigstory.ap.org/article/...435ea/stars-get-party-mood-after-golden-globe


Thanks. Random:
@nathanielr: I thought Alicia Vikander & Michael Fassbender broke up but they seem very tactile...? affectionate

@THRMattBelloni: Not totally up on celebrity gossip. Are MIchael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander still a thing? They're definitely canoodling at NBCU party. 
@AmyKinLA: Love train: Alicia Vikander wrapped a shawl on her mom. Then Michael Fassbender gave Alicia his jacket. #GoldenGlobes



gingerglory said:


> Really hope they can work together again.


 These pics are too cute.



gingerglory said:


> His first GG in 2012 too. He disappeared quite a few times. Looks to me *he just isn't the type who can sit still through an hour without standing and walking around.*


I agree. Also,the Golden Globes are more informal.

http://www.vogue.com/13386223/micha...-carpet-challenge-ethical-fashion-red-carpet/


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I agree. Also,the Golden Globes are more informal.



Clear your inbox, pls


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-Vikander-and-Michael-Fassbender-at-the-2016-Golden-Globes/42722


 Other gifs








http://tedystaleva.tumblr.com


----------



## llllllll

OK I'm not one of those conspiracy theorists who think this relationship is purely PR or anything but did it seem to you guys like he kind of slightly pushed AV away from him during Leo's speech? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncgFQAISaGo go to 0:41

It was almost like she was pestering him and he was annoyed.


----------



## Reborn

llllllll said:


> OK I'm not one of those conspiracy theorists who think this relationship is purely PR or anything but did it seem to you guys like he kind of slightly pushed AV away from him during Leo's speech?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncgFQAISaGo go to 0:41
> 
> It was almost like she was pestering him and he was annoyed.




To me it looked like she nudged him and he nudged her back whilst at the same time trying to concentrate on Leo. It just happened to be caught on camera when everyone else was being really still and attentive.
Alicia perhaps didn't read the room as well as he did that's all.


----------



## llllllll

Reborn said:


> To me it looked like she nudged him and he nudged her back whilst at the same time trying to concentrate on Leo. It just happened to be caught on camera when everyone else was being really still and attentive.
> Alicia perhaps didn't read the room as well as he did that's all.



Oh ok yeah I see it. I thought he looked annoyed.


----------



## gingerglory

During Brie Larson's speech https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPbfmzOJYh4 at 0:36


----------



## Reborn

gingerglory said:


> During Brie Larson's speech https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPbfmzOJYh4 at 0:36



If only we knew what he was about to say to her ear


----------



## pearlyqueen

Reborn said:


> To me it looked like she nudged him and he nudged her back whilst at the same time trying to concentrate on Leo. It just happened to be caught on camera when everyone else was being really still and attentive.
> 
> Alicia perhaps didn't read the room as well as he did that's all.




According to many observers Michael and Alicia were holding hands under the table a lot of the time. I think this bit was just after Alicia was rubbing his arm and she was going back to his hand, nothing more than that.


----------



## Reborn

pearlyqueen said:


> According to many observers Michael and Alicia were holding hands under the table a lot of the time. I think this bit was just after Alicia was rubbing his arm and she was going back to his hand, nothing more than that.



My comment was a specific reply to another comment by someone who thought MF was displeased with AV because of the poker face expression after the obvious nudges.
Based on what could be observed in the caption only not other hearsay.
It was nothing negative. So chill okay.
The nudge does not need unseen extras to explain anything. 
Fact they nudged each other, he was fixated on Leo speech (is reading the room) she was not, look elsewhere and smiling. 
Nothing more than that


----------



## pearlyqueen

Reborn said:


> My comment was a specific reply to another comment by someone who thought MF was displeased with AV because of the poker face expression after the obvious nudges.
> 
> Based on what could be observed in the caption only not other hearsay.
> 
> It was nothing negative. So chill okay.
> 
> The nudge does not need unseen extras to explain anything.
> 
> Fact they nudged each other, he was fixated on Leo speech (is reading the room) she was not, look elsewhere and smiling.
> 
> Nothing more than that




And my post was an observational response .As far as I'm aware I'm allowed to comment and introduce a fuller perspective without being told to chill.


----------



## FassbenderLover

No they weren't holding hands as some gossip sites claim. Did they have cameras under that table? I doubt it. It looked like she was trying to hold his hand and he was brushing her off. So idk what pda filled night that was. So because he got his arm or shoulder rubbed when his name was called, that's pda? LOL ok, sure. As for that interview he gave when he mentioned her. It was very funny to me. He looked like he was more than fine with her being in Vegas while he'd be thousands of miles away. He even joked about it. And he's a loving bf right? They're happy right? But of course some will make some excuse to justify it. I wont even mention that hand holding mess. He held the Romanian's better. More time was spent on the phone than engaging with him. Its too much of a mess. He's too super private about his private life to be apart of this. But if he needs to fix his image, a pr gf is not the way to do it. Best if he had remained single and focus on his work


----------



## Reborn

FassbenderLover said:


> No they weren't holding hands as some gossip sites claim. Did they have cameras under that table? I doubt it. It looked like she was trying to hold his hand and he was brushing her off. So idk what pda filled night that was. So because he got his arm or shoulder rubbed when his name was called, that's pda? LOL ok, sure. As for that interview he gave when he mentioned her. It was very funny to me. He looked like he was more than fine with her being in Vegas while he'd be thousands of miles away. He even joked about it. And he's a loving bf right? They're happy right? But of course some will make some excuse to justify it. I wont even mention that hand holding mess. He held the Romanian's better. More time was spent on the phone than engaging with him. Its too much of a mess. He's too super private about his private life to be apart of this. But if he needs to fix his image, a pr gf is not the way to do it. Best if he had remained single and focus on his work



Which interview? Genuinely curious, I missed it.
Sounds unlike him to mention gf just for fun sake. Its got all the hallmarks of a relationship and one he seems to be relaxed in tbh. 
Yeah we can all hope they are killing time together lol. Yes, I do think there is as much a chance of this than anything else. Simply because there are no absolutes where people are concerned. 
But they are for now together and enjoying it quite evidently.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Reborn said:


> Which interview? Genuinely curious, I missed it.
> 
> Sounds unlike him to mention gf just for fun sake. Its got all the hallmarks of a relationship and one he seems to be relaxed in tbh.
> 
> Yeah we can all hope they are killing time together lol. Yes, I do think there is as much a chance of this than anything else. Simply because there are no absolutes where people are concerned.
> 
> But they are for now together and enjoying it quite evidently.




This interview:

http://m.etonline.com/awards/golden...fassbender_praises_girlfriend_alicia_vikander


----------



## gingerglory

Yeah, of course he better be single.  how dare he go get himself a gf? better remain as "the ultimate bachelor" and fulfill people's fantasies. There is nothing needed to fix that image.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Of course he'd be better if he were single. Why get a "gf" to fix his image . Yikes. But hey, if he's ok with them being miles apart lol. I'm sure he had more fun in a hotel room smoking, drinking with Gerard Butler :lolots::lolots: And what's with that walk of shame talk? Sheesh. No man who has a "gf" should be talking about walk of shame and its about time. But if the rumors of that blind are true, then I can be right as rain he did that walk of shame :giggles::giggles:


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> Which interview? Genuinely curious, I missed it.
> *Sounds unlike him to mention gf just for fun sake. *Its got all the hallmarks of a relationship and one he seems to be relaxed in tbh.
> Yeah we can all hope they are killing time together lol. Yes, I do think there is as much a chance of this than anything else. Simply because there are no absolutes where people are concerned.
> But they are for now together and enjoying it quite evidently.


He was actually joking with the journalist who thought they were leaving LA together. 












Source (Thanks,Bagberry)


----------



## Reborn

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eADjGGmqg7g

Thanks for posting the link. I also found it on YouTube 

OK after reading the ET article it seemed that the title of "NEWS
Michael Fassbender Praises Girlfriend Alicia Vikander, Is 'Very Proud' of Her Phenomenal Year"
seemed justified perhaps. I then thankfully watched the video, I wasn't going to, thinking the article was truly representative and then realised that ET have made  a muchness out of nothing in all honesty.

Is that what they call giving praise? 

In addition he was clearly slightly more uncomfortable answering  the questions about how he and Alicia would potentially celebrate, to the point of deliberately playing it down tbh.
Unsure as to why he was on the back foot a little. Is it because for him their personal life is a no go zone? Possibly. I think so.
I can't deny It does feel as though ET hammed up the article and rearranged it entirely when in written format to make it appear more lovely dovey.
It was not lovey dovey / gushy in any way. Tbh I have seen him be more praising of Kate and Marion for example even Steve McQueen.
If it was not for the headline this could be looked back on in years to come as him no more than "praising" a colleague. 
I have to agree with Fassbender Lover in the fact that MF really answered the question about them having to part as if yeah Its a good thing, rather then the usual instinctive boyfriend go to like yeah but..we will have a great time regardless or something similar.
He made a point of making it clear they would have no time to "party" celebrate due to schedules and even answers the statement you got each other you will be alright with - yeah but we are going in separate directions??
He can be a weirdo sometimes.

Although this does not convince me they are not in a relationship,  to me they are a couple clearly. The pics when they were leaving the party were exemplary of this. 
However the ET journalism is questionable at best as this was not worth headlining in the way they did at all.


----------



## Reborn

FassbenderLover said:


> Of course he'd be better if he were single. Why get ja "gf" to fix his image . Yikes. But hey, if he's ok with them being miles apart lol. I'm sure he had more fun in a hotel room smoking, drinking with Gerard Butler :lolots::lolots: And what's with that walk of shame talk? Sheesh. No man who has a "gf" should be talking about walk of shame and its about time. But if the rumors of that blind are true, then I can be right as rain he did that walk of shame :giggles::giggles:



Your comment has piqued my interest again
Gérard Butler?
Walk of shame?

Where are the sources for this info?


----------



## llllllll

Reborn said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eADjGGmqg7g
> 
> Thanks for posting the link. I also found it on YouTube
> 
> OK after reading the ET article it seemed that the title of "NEWS
> Michael Fassbender Praises Girlfriend Alicia Vikander, Is 'Very Proud' of Her Phenomenal Year"
> seemed justified perhaps. I then thankfully watched the video, I wasn't going to, thinking the article was truly representative and then realised that ET have made  a muchness out of nothing in all honesty.
> 
> Is that what they call giving praise?
> 
> In addition he was clearly slightly more uncomfortable answering  the questions about how he and Alicia would potentially celebrate, to the point of deliberately playing it down tbh.
> Unsure as to why he was on the back foot a little. Is it because for him their personal life is a no go zone? Possibly. I think so.
> I can't deny It does feel as though ET hammed up the article and rearranged it entirely when in written format to make it appear more lovely dovey.
> It was not lovey dovey / gushy in any way. Tbh I have seen him be more praising of Kate and Marion for example even Steve McQueen.
> If it was not for the headline this could be looked back on in years to come as him no more than "praising" a colleague.
> *I have to agree with Fassbender Lover in the fact that MF really answered the question about them having to part as if yeah Its a good thing, rather then the usual instinctive boyfriend go to like yeah but..we will have a great time regardless or something similar.*
> He made a point of making it clear they would have no time to "party" celebrate due to schedules and even answers the statement you got each other you will be alright with - yeah but we are going in separate directions??
> He can be a weirdo sometimes.
> 
> Although this does not convince me they are not in a relationship,  to me they are a couple clearly. The pics when they were leaving the party were exemplary of this.
> However the ET journalism is questionable at best as this was not worth headlining in the way they did at all.



I agree too. Though I don't think he meant that it was GOOD to be apart. He just didn't seem bothered by it at all even though the reporter was trying to be really cheesy and romantic about it.


----------



## Reborn

FassbenderLover said:


> Of course he'd be better if he were single. Why get a "gf" to fix his image . Yikes. But hey, if he's ok with them being miles apart lol. I'm sure he had more fun in a hotel room smoking, drinking with Gerard Butler :lolots::lolots: And what's with that walk of shame talk? Sheesh. No man who has a "gf" should be talking about walk of shame and its about time. But if the rumors of that blind are true, then I can be right as rain he did that walk of shame :giggles::giggles:





Reborn said:


> Your comment has piqued my interest again
> Gérard Butler?
> Walk of shame?
> 
> Where are the sources for this info?



Ahh okay found these items

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAaAKTziqLX/
https://mobile.twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/686540249854533632/photo/1

https://mobile.twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/686675578129395712/photo/1
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjy06nCekoU  (mins 1.40 -50)


----------



## Reborn

And this supposed blind 
http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2016/01/blind-item-10-golden-globes-from-jv.html


----------



## llllllll

Reborn said:


> Ahh okay found these items
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAaAKTziqLX/
> https://mobile.twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/686540249854533632/photo/1
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/686675578129395712/photo/1
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjy06nCekoU  (mins 1.40 -50)



WIth the last one, I thought he meant it's about time he stopped doing the walk of shame. Not 'it's about time I did it again'.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blind items, seriously....?? And there is a video of the Walk of Shame thing. He was joking....initially when he was confronted with the question he said something like it should be for the interviewer rather than him


----------



## pearlyqueen

Reborn said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eADjGGmqg7g
> 
> Thanks for posting the link. I also found it on YouTube
> 
> OK after reading the ET article it seemed that the title of "NEWS
> Michael Fassbender Praises Girlfriend Alicia Vikander, Is 'Very Proud' of Her Phenomenal Year"
> seemed justified perhaps. I then thankfully watched the video, I wasn't going to, thinking the article was truly representative and then realised that ET have made  a muchness out of nothing in all honesty.
> 
> Is that what they call giving praise?
> 
> In addition he was clearly slightly more uncomfortable answering  the questions about how he and Alicia would potentially celebrate, to the point of deliberately playing it down tbh.
> Unsure as to why he was on the back foot a little. Is it because for him their personal life is a no go zone? Possibly. I think so.
> I can't deny It does feel as though ET hammed up the article and rearranged it entirely when in written format to make it appear more lovely dovey.
> It was not lovey dovey / gushy in any way. Tbh I have seen him be more praising of Kate and Marion for example even Steve McQueen.
> If it was not for the headline this could be looked back on in years to come as him no more than "praising" a colleague.
> I have to agree with Fassbender Lover in the fact that MF really answered the question about them having to part as if yeah Its a good thing, rather then the usual instinctive boyfriend go to like yeah but..we will have a great time regardless or something similar.
> He made a point of making it clear they would have no time to "party" celebrate due to schedules and even answers the statement you got each other you will be alright with - yeah but we are going in separate directions??
> He can be a weirdo sometimes.
> 
> Although this does not convince me they are not in a relationship,  to me they are a couple clearly. The pics when they were leaving the party were exemplary of this.
> However the ET journalism is questionable at best as this was not worth headlining in the way they did at all.




I agree that ET bigged up this interview. People can interpret it however they like but IMO it's fairly clear he was on the back foot and not expecting to talk about Alicia. He seemed a bit nervous and uncomfortable - he really doesn't like talking publicly about his love life. He also said he is very proud of Alicia but the interviewer cut him short at that point. The big deal here is that for the first time he spoke of Alicia publicly as his girlfriend, something some of his fans were demanding he do before they would consider her as such; as you say, it's very clear that she is from the GG footage and pics from the night.


----------



## karma70

Maybe he just ment to say it was a good ting they had to leave the party early. He probably know from experience that there can be too much partying on these occasions.


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> Blind items, seriously....?? And there is a video of the Walk of Shame thing. He was joking....initially when he was confronted with the question he said something like it should be for the interviewer rather than him



Yeah I don't get why people take blind items seriously. I'm sure there are some that have truth in them. But it's so so easy to make them up. 

Also, ****storm in LSA if anyone's interested.  (sorry if I'm not supposed to mention other forums here. Feel free to remove my post)


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> Yeah I don't get why people take blind items seriously. I'm sure there are some that have truth in them. But it's so so easy to make them up.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, ****storm in LSA if anyone's interested.  (sorry if I'm not supposed to mention other forums here. Feel free to remove my post)




Well blind items are very useful tools in some situations! People either make them up or believe in them to change the narrative to what THEY want it to be, very adolescent. As for the other part of your post.....well there's a surprise.....was it picked up by Richter....thought I felt shockwaves here in London!! LOL [emoji23]


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> Well blind items are very useful tools in some situations! People either make them up or believe in them to change the narrative to what THEY want it to be, very adolescent. As for the other part of your post.....well there's a surprise.....was it picked up by Richter....thought I felt shockwaves here in London!! LOL [emoji23]



LOL I know but someone is actually calling the people on LSA out. I have been wanting to see that for a while now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

From Indiewire on TLBO:

"The following 20 titles are all in various stages of completion, but not a single one has a U.S. release date yet. Let's change that, ASAP!


"The Light Between Oceans" (dir. Derek Cianfrance)

Derek Cianfrance broke out in 2010 with his harrowing marital drama "Blue Valentine," which showed the visceral power in which he could depict the soaring highs and crippling lows of an intimate relationship. After taking an ambitious detour with the triptych drama "The Place Beyond the Pines" in 2013, it looks like Cianfrance will be flexing his initial strength once more in "The Light Between Oceans," based on the bestselling novel by M. L. Stedman. Featuring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, the drama centers on a lighthouse keeper and his wife after they find a child washed ashore on a lifeboat and raise it as their own. Pairing Fassbender and Vikander at this point in their careers is simply too good to be true, and with some top talent behind the scenes, including "Macbeth" cinematographer Adam Arkapaw, "Oceans" has everything in place to be a masterpiece. If rumors of a Cannes debut are to be taken seriously, than we'll hopefully have this drama in theaters before the end of the year, most likely in the thick of awards season."

Can't wait for this, and the suggestions of a Cannes debut and that it "has everything in place to be a masterpiece" are very exciting [emoji2]

http://www.indiewire.com/article/the-20-movies-that-need-to-be-released-in-2016-20160112


----------



## mia1985

guys or better say girls  I think we all are women here 
Is there any actor or actress that you want Michael to work with? 
for me I hope one day he works with Leo , Jessica Chastain
and specially with Brie Larson in a romantic yet dramatic movie. Something like Revolutionary Road


----------



## FassbenderLover

Regardless of whether interviewers ask stupid questions or no, he should have been prepared but I guess he wasn't. As for when Mario Lopez ask that question, Michael did answer and if he's trying to portray a loving, faithful bf, he failed. He did say its been a while and its about time. What man in a relationship say that? To add insult to it all, Mario said good luck with that lol. And that E! interview, I have a feeling he didn't know they were going to be seated together. He thought he would be at 1 table and she at 1 table then they meet up later for a drink or two. I can imagine the shock on his face when he realized not only are they seated at the same table but she's sitting beside him lol. Did he really say it was exciting they're going in 2 different directions? She in Vegas and he back in London? Not looking good. And idk why outlets saying he was proud of her when he didn't say that. He could have finished if he wanted to but he didn't or chose not to. But others wont see it that way. And that blind, you're right. Michael would never, unless he was really drunk. But if its true, again, what man in a relationship flirts with another woman with the hopes of hooking up with her? Especially when said gf was a few feet away. And when he's turned down, turned his attention to others. And since some are lurking on other sites, I see tea have been spilled that said gf is seeing someone else. I wonder if that was he she was texting most of the night, even while holding hands with said bf?


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, of course he better be single.  how dare he go get himself a gf? better remain as "the ultimate bachelor" and fulfill people's fantasies. There is nothing needed to fix that image.




Tried to reply but your inbox is full! [emoji6]


----------



## skyblue123

It would be great if this thread managed to be about Michael, and Michael only, for more than a couple pages at a time. Not who he dates and not what fans on other forums might say or do. But alas...


----------



## Morgane

Reborn said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eADjGGmqg7g
> 
> Thanks for posting the link. I also found it on YouTube
> 
> OK after reading the ET article it seemed that the title of "NEWS
> Michael Fassbender Praises Girlfriend Alicia Vikander, Is 'Very Proud' of Her Phenomenal Year"
> seemed justified perhaps. I then thankfully watched the video, I wasn't going to, thinking the article was truly representative and then realised that ET have made  a muchness out of nothing in all honesty.
> 
> Is that what they call giving praise?
> 
> In addition* he was clearly slightly more uncomfortable answering  the questions about how he and Alicia would potentially celebrate, to the point of deliberately playing it down tbh.
> Unsure as to why he was on the back foot a little. Is it because for him their personal life is a no go zone? Possibly. I think so.*
> I can't deny It does feel as though ET hammed up the article and rearranged it entirely when in written format to make it appear more lovely dovey.
> It was not lovey dovey / gushy in any way. Tbh I have seen him be more praising of Kate and Marion for example even Steve McQueen.
> If it was not for the headline this could be looked back on in years to come as him no more than "praising" a colleague.
> .


His personal life is a no go zone. If you read his interviews in the past five,four years,it's evident.It's what I've been repeating here..  And I found that kind of attitude very telling,if we talk about "PR couple".. When he talks about a co-star,someone like Kate,he knows that his words will not be scrutinized. The situation changes if he talks about Alicia..   If he started being all gushy about her,I'd have given him the side-eye too .. It's obviously a no-win situation. 



Reborn said:


> And this supposed blind
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2016/01/blind-item-10-golden-globes-from-jv.html


OMG he kissed Alicia!  So I guess they're real.. If we really want to pay attention to CDAN  ,they left the party together and I think they had barely time to change their clothes and go to the airport.



karma70 said:


> Maybe he just ment to say it was a good ting they had to leave the party early. He probably know from experience that there can be too much partying on these occasions.


"But it's OK,it's exciting" is the usual answer when he talks about his busy schedule. He wasn't talking about them going in seperate directions.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> From Indiewire on TLBO:
> 
> "The following 20 titles are all in various stages of completion, but not a single one has a U.S. release date yet. Let's change that, ASAP!
> 
> 
> "The Light Between Oceans" (dir. Derek Cianfrance)
> 
> Derek Cianfrance broke out in 2010 with his harrowing marital drama "Blue Valentine," which showed the visceral power in which he could depict the soaring highs and crippling lows of an intimate relationship. After taking an ambitious detour with the triptych drama "The Place Beyond the Pines" in 2013, it looks like Cianfrance will be flexing his initial strength once more in "The Light Between Oceans," based on the bestselling novel by M. L. Stedman. Featuring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, the drama centers on a lighthouse keeper and his wife after they find a child washed ashore on a lifeboat and raise it as their own. Pairing Fassbender and Vikander at this point in their careers is simply too good to be true, and with some top talent behind the scenes, including "Macbeth" cinematographer Adam Arkapaw, "Oceans" has everything in place to be a masterpiece. If rumors of a Cannes debut are to be taken seriously, than we'll hopefully have this drama in theaters before the end of the year, most likely in the thick of awards season."
> 
> Can't wait for this, and the suggestions of a Cannes debut and that it "has everything in place to be a masterpiece" are very exciting [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/the-20-movies-that-need-to-be-released-in-2016-20160112


Cannes would be great,but the fall festival circuit is a possible option.



mia1985 said:


> guys or better say girls  I think we all are women here
> Is there any actor or actress that you want Michael to work with?
> for me I hope one day he works with Leo , Jessica Chastain
> and specially with Brie Larson in a romantic yet dramatic movie. Something like Revolutionary Road


Daniel Day-Lewis and Blanchett. But there're actually many other actors that I would like to see paired with him.


----------



## Reborn

Morgane said:


> His personal life is a no go zone. If you read his interviews in the past five,four years,it's evident.It's what I've been repeating here..  And I found that kind of attitude very telling,if we talk about "PR couple".. When he talks about a co-star,someone like Kate,he knows that his words will not be scrutinized. The situation changes if he talks about Alicia..   If he started being all gushy about her,I'd have given him the side-eye too .. It's obviously a no-win situation.
> 
> 
> OMG he kissed Alicia!  So I guess they're real.. If we really want to pay attention to CDAN  ,they left the party together and I think they had barely time to change their clothes and go to the airport.
> 
> 
> "But it's OK,it's exciting" is the usual answer when he talks about his busy schedule. He wasn't talking about them going in seperate directions.



I get the impression now her flight was 2am not his. Esp with post party Butler picture.


----------



## Reborn

llllllll said:


> WIth the last one, I thought he meant it's about time he stopped doing the walk of shame. Not 'it's about time I did it again'.



Lol.. I thought it was as it was said. 
I think he was being playful for the main.

I only posted to find out if these were the bits Fassbender Lover was talking about in an earlier post I asked questions on.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Reborn said:


> I get the impression now her flight was 2am not his. Esp with post party Butler picture.




Michael had the flight, not Alicia; she went to Vegas by car.


----------



## Hackensack

I PREDICT: a Golden Globes anon conveniently popping up on a certain tumblr site with the "full story."    I should stay away from that site.

Seriously though, I'm nervous about the Oscar nominations tomorrow morning.  I really hope he gets in.  Everyone has decided it's Leo's year, I guess, but Michael needs more nominations so someday it can be "his" year--which this one should be, given the quality of the performance.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I PREDICT: a Golden Globes anon conveniently popping up on a certain tumblr site with the "full story."    I should stay away from that site.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm nervous about the Oscar nominations tomorrow morning.  I really hope he gets in.  Everyone has decided it's Leo's year, I guess, but Michael needs more nominations so someday it can be "his" year--which this one should be, given the quality of the performance.




Lol! Someone else suggested the GG anon should be expected too, closely followed by one for the Snowman! Hilarious [emoji23]

If Michael doesn't get a nomination tomorrow it will be outrageous... his performance in Steve Jobs is electrifying.


----------



## gingerglory

mia1985 said:


> Is there any actor or actress that you want Michael to work with?
> for me I hope one day he works with Leo , Jessica Chastain



I also want him to work with Chastain.



Morgane said:


> Cannes would be great,but the fall festival circuit is a possible option.



Yeah, even if they first go to Cannes, I see TIFF, NYFF could also be



> Daniel Day-Lewis and Blanchett. But there're actually many other actors that I would like to see paired with him.



Same here. I think Blanchett also has some scene in the Malick untitled one if she's not cut, but I don't think she shares any scene with Michael in it. I also like he works with Melissa McCarthy,Kristen Wiig that gang for a real comedy. 

Any directors do you guys want he to work with? Mine are Cohen, Ang Lee, David Finch.



Hackensack said:


> Seriously though, I'm nervous about the Oscar nominations tomorrow morning.  I really hope he gets in.  Everyone has decided it's Leo's year, I guess, but Michael needs more nominations so someday it can be "his" year--which this one should be, given the quality of the performance.



I feel more confident at this point that he will get the nom this year, unless something so-unexpected happens. Yes, I agree, he's building his narrative as long as he keeps delivering high quality performance and films.

some lovely pics














And he got this thing for Best Dressed at GG


----------



## pearlyqueen

Despite worries Michael got his Oscar nomination [emoji2]


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Despite worries Michael got his Oscar nomination [emoji2]



Yeah! Congrats! happy for him! This is his second noms!


----------



## mia1985

Can you believe a year ago everyone was saying he is so wrong for Steve Jobs 
and now he got a nomination for it and so well deserved 
He is amazing


----------



## mchris55

I didn't understand the doubters of a MF nod, but it doesn't matter because he's in as he should be. 

Abrahamson is a shocker, especially since it probably came at Scott's expense. The directors branch doesn't love Ridley. No Spielberg either, that is surprising. 

The lack of love for Beasts of No Nation is a travesty. No Idris? That's unacceptable. Hardy riding in on Leo's coattails, I side eye VERY hard.

Rampling deserved her nod. 45 Years starts off very slowly, but once you realize what is taking place, I dare you not to be incensed.

It was interesting to see Mad Max and Miller make it to the finish line. Hopefully, these types of films are rewarded more in the future, because everything doesn't have to be a drama.

No Sorkin? Ouch.


----------



## Blueberry12

mchris55 said:


> I didn't understand the doubters of a MF nod, but it doesn't matter because he's in as he should be.
> 
> Abrahamson is a shocker, especially since it probably came at Scott's expense. The directors branch doesn't love Ridley. No Spielberg either, that is surprising.
> 
> The lack of love for Beasts of No Nation is a travesty. No Idris? That's unacceptable. Hardy riding in on Leo's coattails, I side eye VERY hard.
> 
> Rampling deserved her nod. 45 Years starts off very slowly, but once you realize what is taking place, I dare you not to be incensed.
> 
> It was interesting to see Mad Max and Miller make it to the finish line. Hopefully, these types of films are rewarded more in the future, because everything doesn't have to be a drama.
> 
> No Sorkin? Ouch.




I loved 45 years. Fantastic movie.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I loved 45 years. Fantastic movie.




Same - Charlotte Rampling was sublime in it [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

YAY for Michael and his Oscar nod :rockettes:


----------



## Brandless

I know everyone is saying it's di Caprio's time to win an Oscar this year but I do loved Michael as Steve Jobs. He is also deserving IMO!


----------



## pearlyqueen

New interview with Michael today in which he responds to his Oscar nomination and Sorkin's lack of one. He also confirms after filming Alien Covenant he'll be having a long break for the rest of the year which I'm very pleased to hear [emoji3]

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/14/oscars-michael-fassbender-steve-jobs


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> New interview with Michael today in which he responds to his Oscar nomination and Sorkin's lack of one. He also confirms after filming Alien Covenant he'll be having a long break for the rest of the year which I'm very pleased to hear [emoji3]
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/14/oscars-michael-fassbender-steve-jobs



That's not the least bit surprising.  I'm not even sure he could film the rest of the year if he wanted to.   The Light Between Oceans, The Snowman, and Assassin's Creed are all penciled in to be released in that window.  It's not exactly time off to be promoting that much.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> That's not the least bit surprising.  I'm not even sure he could film the rest of the year if he wanted to.   The Light Between Oceans, The Snowman, and Assassin's Creed are all penciled in to be released in that window.  It's not exactly time off to be promoting that much.




Well not The Snowman, that's due for release in October next year. But for the past few years he's had to promote on top of filming; at least he'll get some quality time for himself for a few months [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

YAY!!!!  

Cheers to Michael's nomination!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

It would be nice if he goes home and spend some time with his parents. I wonder when was the last time he went to Germany and spend time with family? He should. And take his nephews too. Nothing like family


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> New interview with Michael today in which he responds to his Oscar nomination and Sorkin's lack of one. He also confirms after filming Alien Covenant he'll be having a long break for the rest of the year which I'm very pleased to hear [emoji3]
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/14/oscars-michael-fassbender-steve-jobs





> But theres no rest for Fassbender. The day after finishing Assassins Creed, hell fly to Norway for Tomas Alfredsons The Snowman





> And next? Fassbender is heading to Norway tomorrow morning, early, he says, to start The Snowman, a new film which begins shooting next week. That kind of schedule will make Fassbender's self-proclaimed "superpower" all the more handy until the Oscars telecast: I manage to sleep anywhere, anytime.



http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...agne-oscars-academy-awards-reaction/78797356/

His crazy schedule! I thought maybe he can at least have the rest of week off and go on to Norway.



mollie12 said:


> That's not the least bit surprising.  I'm not even sure he could film the rest of the year if he wanted to.   The Light Between Oceans, The Snowman, and Assassin's Creed are all penciled in to be released in that window.  It's not exactly time off to be promoting that much.



Yeah, it's very much similar like 2011 when he finished Prometheus. He took a year off until 2012 summer, but except the road trip with his dad (even that he managed to squeeze Sarajevo film festival for Jane Eyre ), he actually ended up spending most of time to promote Shame, ADM, Jane Eyre, Haywire and Prometheus. This time, he has TLBO (a possible award contender) and AC to promote, especially AC. If he wants the film to success box office, I assume the promotion would start early in July at SDCC while he may still film Covenant. But I'm sure he still can manage some time off during promotions. It won't be as intense as filming, I assume.

Still, I'm glad he will take some break. He needs it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...agne-oscars-academy-awards-reaction/78797356/
> 
> 
> 
> His crazy schedule! I thought maybe he can at least have the rest of week off and go on to Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's very much similar like 2011 when he finished Prometheus. He took a year off until 2012 summer, but except the road trip with his dad (even that he managed to squeeze Sarajevo film festival for Jane Eyre ), he actually ended up spending most of time to promote Shame, ADM, Jane Eyre, Haywire and Prometheus. This time, he has TLBO (a possible award contender) and AC to promote, especially AC. If he wants the film to success box office, I assume the promotion would start early in July at SDCC while he may still film Covenant. But I'm sure he still can manage some time off during promotions. It won't be as intense as filming, I assume.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I'm glad he will take some break. He needs it.




I know - straight off to Oslo tomorrow morning! Although it's only a short flight from London, but it's freezing cold there right now, I thought London was cold today at 4 degrees Celsius.... it's -11 degrees in Oslo!

Ah well, only 2 films to promote after May, and hopefully he'll be finished with Covenant by July. He's got new priorities now so needs the time to nurture them.


----------



## mollie12

Wow, how did I miss that The Snowman's release is set for 2017?   I guess I didn't even look at the year because it's so unusual to see a mid-budget, non-"property" film deliberately scheduled so far in the future before it's even in production.  There's no question that Alfredson could have finished post-production in time for the fall/winter fests.  

That leads me to think that TLBO *is* going to be pushed for a heavy awards play _and_ that The Snowman may be as well.  The various producers don't want the films competing for attention in the awards corridor of the same year.


----------



## Reborn

Congrats to Michael for the Oscar Nomination 

On a sad note Alan Rickman died today.


----------



## Hackensack

Great news about Michael's nomination!

It was sad to hear about Alan Rickman.  Also David Bowie and Brian Bedford--all of them at once.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> New interview with Michael today in which he responds to his Oscar nomination and Sorkin's lack of one. He also confirms after filming Alien Covenant he'll be having a long break for the rest of the year which I'm very pleased to hear [emoji3]
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/14/oscars-michael-fassbender-steve-jobs



Very happy for the nomination!   But I'm also baffled by the Sorkin snub.. It's nice that he mentions Sorkin. I agree with Tapley here:


> I have a serious bone to pick with the writers branch passing over Aaron Sorkin&#8217;s brilliant (full-stop) scripting of &#8220;Steve Jobs,&#8221; one of the year&#8217;s best films and a fascinating character-study-as-biopic. I think it&#8217;s a shame voters are so often unwilling to recognize a film that flopped at the box office, and there&#8217;s no question this film&#8217;s crash and burn upon wide release caused many to rethink their position on it. (I&#8217;ve had the conversations. They&#8217;re infuriating).


The box office,all the bad publicity have really hurt this movie. It could have been a huge player.. I'm also surprised for Tarantino,Scott,Elba and Carol left out of the best picture and best director categories. I guess Weinstein has lost the midas touch,which is unfortunate because Carol is his best movie in years. I'm very happy to see Rampling (who deserves to win),Mad Max,Miller and Ex Machina. A new intake of young members probably helped with the genre bias.



gingerglory said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...agne-oscars-academy-awards-reaction/78797356/
> 
> *His crazy schedule!* I thought maybe he can at least have the rest of week off and go on to Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's very much similar like 2011 when he finished Prometheus. He took a year off until 2012 summer, but except the road trip with his dad (even that he managed to squeeze Sarajevo film festival for Jane Eyre ), he actually ended up spending most of time to promote Shame, ADM, Jane Eyre, Haywire and Prometheus. This time, he has TLBO (a possible award contender) and AC to promote, especially AC. If he wants the film to success box office, I assume the promotion would start early in July at SDCC while he may still film Covenant. But I'm sure he still can manage some time off during promotions. It won't be as intense as filming, I assume.
> 
> Still, I'm glad he will take some break. He needs it.


 I'm not sure about the break.. If there's another great script,interesting project.. 



mollie12 said:


> Wow, how did I miss that The Snowman's release is set for 2017?   I guess I didn't even look at the year because it's so unusual to see a mid-budget, non-"property" film deliberately scheduled so far in the future before it's even in production.  There's no question that Alfredson could have finished post-production in time for the fall/winter fests.
> *
> That leads me to think that TLBO *is* going to be pushed for a heavy awards play and that The Snowman may be as well.  The various producers don't want the films competing for attention in the awards corridor of the same year*.


It makes sense.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> That leads me to think that TLBO *is* going to be pushed for a heavy awards play _and_ that The Snowman may be as well.  The various producers don't want the films competing for attention in the awards corridor of the same year.



ITA. Oct 13, 2017 release date indicates much.



Morgane said:


> Very happy for the nomination!   But I'm also baffled by the Sorkin snub.. It's nice that he mentions Sorkin. I agree with Tapley here:
> 
> The box office,all the bad publicity have really hurt this movie. It could have been a huge player.. I'm also surprised for Tarantino,Scott,Elba and Carol left out of the best picture and best director categories. I guess Weinstein has lost the midas touch,which is unfortunate because Carol is his best movie in years. I'm very happy to see Rampling (who deserves to win),Mad Max,Miller and Ex Machina. A new intake of young members probably helped with the genre bias.



Yeah, especially right after his GG win! And it's really a shame because I think his SJ script is really doing something new and fresh about traditional biopic. I guess I also give too many credits to Academy that I thought they won't swing by the BO and bad publicity much. Guess they are no difference. I'm glad Room and Lenny got in. And I guess Academy really doesn't like Scott. What they did to him is really blizzard, TWICE! Gladiator got the BP and Scott didn't get the BD, and now The Martian got the BP nom and Scott couldn't even be nominated. go figure... 



> If there's another great script,interesting project..


 That's right!! He just can't say no to good stuff, just like Steve Jobs script comes suddenly...

I am starting to think about his Harry Hole look. According to the book, Hole has blonde buzz-cut and a rocker look. It would be  to see him having a blonde short hair at BAFTA and Oscars, lol. He's gonna have that blonde hair anyway for Covenant.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael had dinner at the Chiltern Firehouse in London last night with Leo  Di Caprio. Most of the pap attention was on Leo but there's these pics of Michael. And it IS cold in London right now, but nowhere near as cold as Norway!



	

		
			
		

		
	
http://fassyb.tumblr.com/post/137346645482/michael-fassbender-leaving-chiltern-firehouse-a


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael looking so handsome.  I know he had fun with Leo last night. That's my darling


----------



## lunadeagosto

Very happy for Michael.
AC wraps filming today...
http://comicbook.com/2016/01/15/assassins-creed-movie-starring-michael-fassbender-wraps-filming/


----------



## FassbenderLover

I really cannot wait for this movie.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> ITA. Oct 13, 2017 release date indicates much.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, especially right after his GG win! And it's really a shame because I think his SJ script is really doing something new and fresh about traditional biopic.* I guess I also give too many credits to Academy that I thought they won't swing by the BO and bad publicity much. Guess they are no difference. *I'm glad Room and Lenny got in. And I guess Academy really doesn't like Scott. What they did to him is really blizzard, TWICE! Gladiator got the BP and Scott didn't get the BD, and now The Martian got the BP nom and Scott couldn't even be nominated. go figure...
> 
> That's right!! He just can't say no to good stuff, just like Steve Jobs script comes suddenly...
> 
> I am starting to think about his Harry Hole look. According to the book, Hole has blonde buzz-cut and a rocker look. It would be  to see him having a blonde short hair at BAFTA and Oscars, lol. He's gonna have that blonde hair anyway for Covenant.


Exactly.. I'm glad for Lenny too.  He was a surprise.
I'm not sure about the blonde hair..  But I like him with this hair:





pearlyqueen said:


> Michael had dinner at the Chiltern Firehouse in London last night with Leo  Di Caprio. Most of the pap attention was on Leo but there's these pics of Michael. And it IS cold in London right now, but nowhere near as cold as Norway!
> 
> View attachment 3241887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fassyb.tumblr.com/post/137346645482/michael-fassbender-leaving-chiltern-firehouse-a


Thanks!  I guess he's already there. 



lunadeagosto said:


> Very happy for Michael.
> AC wraps filming today...
> http://comicbook.com/2016/01/15/assassins-creed-movie-starring-michael-fassbender-wraps-filming/


Thanks! 
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2016...e-on-the-moralistic-judgments-of-a-character/


> The film didnt do great at the box office. Did it get a fair shake?
> 
> Its as fair as it can be. People chose to go see it or not, thats as fair as it can be. Im not sure why people go see certain films over other films. A lot of the times in the cinema it helps if its an event of some sorts. You have to see that film at the cinema. There are a lot of options. People work very hard, long hours, come home, and they have good home entertainment centers. But I have no idea to be honest.
> 
> You just wrapped Assassins Creed. How did it go?
> 
> It was great. It was a huge learning experience. To be a producer on it as well was very educational. I think weve got something special. I think weve done something original in this genre.
> 
> Whats Callum Lynchs vibe?
> 
> He is an outsider. Hes been institutionalized from his early teens. Hes a little bit of a lost soul of sorts. He starts to identify [his] lineage and where he comes from in a way.
> 
> Whats next?
> 
> Im jumping on a plane tomorrow and heading out to Norway. Going to start The Snowman next week. Its really chockablock at the moment.


----------



## Blueberry12

I am at Macbeth and it's sold out.





It starts in a few minutes. Exciting!


----------



## Hackensack

I'm delighted to hear Macbeth is sold out.  I loved it, and would see it again if it were playing near me.


----------



## Morgane

With a fan,yesterday:
http://iconosquare.com/p/1163873715849563365_55282082


----------



## SusanBeach

Morgane said:


> With a fan,yesterday:
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1163873715849563365_55282082
> View attachment 3243169



Thank you!
The girl says (in norwegian): The closest I have been to have a heartattack was when I met Michael Fassbender #craycray


----------



## Blueberry12

^

Funny comments.


" Å fy faen. Skal screenshotte og sette inn mitt ansikt i stedet!" 

" I will make a screencap and put my face in it instead . "


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> With a fan,yesterday:
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1163873715849563365_55282082
> View attachment 3243169



2 jackets? 
He must be cold.


----------



## Blueberry12

I liked Macbeth a lot BTW. 
It was a great movie and beautifully filmed.


----------



## Morgane

SusanBeach said:


> Thank you!
> The girl says (in norwegian): The closest I have been to have a heartattack was when I met Michael Fassbender #craycray





Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> Funny comments.
> 
> 
> " Å fy faen. Skal screenshotte og sette inn mitt ansikt i stedet!"
> 
> " I will make a screencap and put my face in it instead . "


Thanks!



Blueberry12 said:


> I liked Macbeth a lot BTW.
> It was a great movie and beautifully filmed.


I'm glad that you liked it. Yes,I guess he must be cold!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> 2 jackets?
> 
> He must be cold.




It was -12 degrees Celsius  in Oslo today; 4 degrees in London and it's freezing here!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> It was -12 degrees Celsius  in Oslo today; 4 degrees in London and it's freezing here!



I know , it's just as cold here in Stockholm too.
I mean he was more cold than the Norwegians / Scandinavians.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I know , it's just as cold here in Stockholm too.
> 
> I mean he was more cold than the Norwegians / Scandinavians.




Lol, well he's not as used to it as you Scandinavians! We're shivering in London and it's 16 degrees warmer here. Plus he doesn't have much body fat to keep him warm!


----------



## mchris55

Blueberry12 said:


> I liked Macbeth a lot BTW.
> It was a great movie and beautifully filmed.



I am glad you enjoyed the movie. Even though I understand it is a genre film, I will always believe it would have been seen by more of the public if it was promoted better. But, what's done is done! 

It sounds really, really cold in Europe right now, brrr!!


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, well he's not as used to it as you Scandinavians! We're shivering in London and it's 16 degrees warmer here. Plus he doesn't have much body fat to keep him warm!



Well, I've still seen some people with shorts today. And some women still put sexy over warmth. Loads of Asian fashion bloggers posing half naked in front of the Parliament. People can't be that cold then. And tbh, I don't think it's that cold. We're still above zero and no snow.


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, I've still seen some people with shorts today. And some women still put sexy over warmth. Loads of Asian fashion bloggers posing half naked in front of the Parliament. People can't be that cold then. And tbh, I don't think it's that cold. We're still above zero and no snow.




Each to their own; I think it's cold, I was freezing last night and this morning. Glad there's no snow, hate the stuff!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, well he's not as used to it as you Scandinavians! We're shivering in London and it's 16 degrees warmer here. Plus he doesn't have much body fat to keep him warm!





Lol. Yes.


----------



## Blueberry12

mchris55 said:


> I am glad you enjoyed the movie. Even though I understand it is a genre film, I will always believe it would have been seen by more of the public if it was promoted better. But, what's done is done!
> 
> It sounds really, really cold in Europe right now, brrr!!



I guess so. It's a pity , it is a good movie.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> I know , it's just as cold here in Stockholm too.
> I mean he was more cold than the Norwegians / Scandinavians.


 
Glad u enjoyed Macbeth
Terrible its so freezing there. I would love to go keep him warm :giggles:


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> Glad u enjoyed Macbeth
> Terrible its so freezing there. I would love to go keep him warm :giggles:




Hopefully he gets some hot gløgg at least.


----------



## BadAzzBish

FassbenderLover said:


> Glad u enjoyed Macbeth
> Terrible its so freezing there. I would love to go keep him warm :giggles:



Lol - Hands off! I gotta enough meat to keep him warm


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Hopefully he gets some hot gløgg at least.
> 
> View attachment 3243445


 I'll be his hot glogg


----------



## FassbenderLover

BadAzzBish said:


> Lol - Hands off! I gotta enough meat to keep him warm


 
Lol no way Jose. I'd love to get my hands on him, rub him all over and get him hot. I know he must need it right about now :giggles::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## miasharma

Congrats to Michael on his well deserved Oscar nom! 

I see he partied with Leo to celebrate. Girls and booze are the best combo for the two of them...if you know what I mean LOL


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> With a fan,yesterday:
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1163873715849563365_55282082
> View attachment 3243169



That's just adorable. He's lucky that he's super skinny otherwise he would be like a giant bear wearing two heavy coats like that Hopefully we can get some on set pics soon. I'm wondering how long it takes to shoot this type of films. I figure maybe at least 3 months? I know Covenant will start around March but since it's an ensemble and he could go in a bit late?


----------



## Blueberry12

gingerglory said:


> That's just adorable. He's lucky that he's super skinny otherwise he would be like a giant bear wearing two heavy coats like that Hopefully we can get some on set pics soon. I'm wondering how long it takes to shoot this type of films. I figure maybe at least 3 months? I know Covenant will start around March but since it's an ensemble and he could go in a bit late?



They will film until april , but I don't know how long M is needed.
He might leave earlier or start Covenant later.


----------



## Blueberry12

FassbenderLover said:


> I'll be his hot glogg



Sorry to inform you but cannibalism is not allowed in Norway.
So he can't eat and drink you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Sorry to inform you but cannibalism is not allowed in Norway.
> 
> So he can't eat and drink you.




Lol, illegal in the UK too; some folk have vivid imaginations though, let them enjoy their elaborate fantasies [emoji6]


----------



## Blueberry12

I wonder if M will try some Norwegian dishes :


https://blogs.transparent.com/norwegian/5-most-bizarre-norwegian-dishes/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I wonder if M will try some Norwegian dishes :
> 
> 
> https://blogs.transparent.com/norwegian/5-most-bizarre-norwegian-dishes/




Yes! I'm sure he will [emoji6]


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes! I'm sure he will [emoji6]



Number 1 ?

Eww...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Number 1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Eww...




Number 1 looks disgusting to me, but who knows? Maybe the fish one, he likes fish. Are Norwegian dishes similar to Swedish? He must've had Swedish dishes when he was in Sweden with Alicia last summer....and she's no doubt cooked him Swedish meals too!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Number 1 looks disgusting to me, but who knows? Maybe the fish one, he likes fish. Are Norwegian dishes similar to Swedish? He must've had Swedish dishes when he was in Sweden with Alicia last summer....and she's no doubt cooked him Swedish meals too!



Yes , we have that fish course too ( I hate it ) but sheep head is luckily not a popular meal here.
They probably had meat balls , tiny sausages and pickled herring and smoked salmon  , that's what you eat at Midsummer.


----------



## pearlyqueen

At the UK Critics Circle Awards tonight Kate Winslet won best supporting actress for Steve Jobs, and John McClean outstanding British breakthrough filmmaker for Slow West. Sadly no awards for Michael, but I'm very pleased Charlotte Rampling won the best actress award. [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Blueberry12 said:


> Sorry to inform you but cannibalism is not allowed in Norway.
> So he can't eat and drink you.


 Of course he can eat me :giggles::giggles:


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Congrats to Michael on his well deserved Oscar nom!
> 
> I see he partied with Leo to celebrate. Girls and booze are the best combo for the two of them...if you know what I mean LOL


 I bet he had lots of fun with party animal and Victoria Secret model lover Leo


----------



## pearlyqueen

From Screen Rant, suggests a teaser trailer for Assassins Creed may be released around March 25th [emoji3]


http://screenrant.com/assassins-creed-production-wrap/?utm_source=13322


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Of course he can eat me :giggles::giggles:




hahahahahah I am sure of it that Michael knows how to eat without it being cannibalism. 

Seeing as to how many people he may have bedded, that is a man of many talents.


----------



## gingerglory

Blueberry12 said:


> They will film until april , but I don't know how long M is needed.
> He might leave earlier or start Covenant later.



Until April sounds about right, just like I thought. I assume since he's the lead, it's possible he will film till the film wraps just like AC. And he can start Covenant later and Scott can film other people's parts first.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> At the UK Critics Circle Awards tonight Kate Winslet won best supporting actress for Steve Jobs, and John McClean outstanding British breakthrough filmmaker for Slow West. Sadly no awards for Michael, but I'm very pleased Charlotte Rampling won the best actress award. [emoji3]



I didn't really expect him to win anything tonight.  45 Years was_ the_ UK critical favorite of the year, so Courtenay was always going to win Actor of the Year.   Plus, MF has already won British Actor of the Year twice and Tom Hardy never has before.


----------



## Blueberry12

gingerglory said:


> Until April sounds about right, just like I thought. I assume since he's the lead, it's possible he will film till the film wraps just like AC. And he can start Covenant later and Scott can film other people's parts first.



Yes , that sounds possible . I assume he is needed until they are done. 
I hope he won't freeze to death.


----------



## mollie12

> &#8220;I think it probably will be (Leonardo),&#8221; Winslet said on red carpet at the London Film Critics&#8217; Circle Awards.
> &#8220;I think you can sort of feel it and I think everyone wants it for him. It would be amazing.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s also quite difficult for me too because Michael Fassbender is also nominated and I was his right hand woman for three months making Steve Jobs. I saw how hard he worked and I thought his performance was extraordinary.
> 
> &#8220;But I think you can feel the temperature and it&#8217;s probably going to be Leo&#8217;s year.&#8221;



http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaki...ar-leonardo-dicaprio-to-win-oscar-716172.html


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> hahahahahah I am sure of it that Michael knows how to eat without it being cannibalism.
> 
> Seeing as to how many people he may have bedded, that is a man of many talents.


 LOL indeed. I would love for him to use some of those talents on me, or all of them


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaki...ar-leonardo-dicaprio-to-win-oscar-716172.html




Well I guess Kate's articulating what everybody else thinks, I'm sure Michael agrees, he's always pragmatic. But I guess he will still attend without expectations, I think his girlfriend may have a fighting chance of winning in her category, so they may have something to celebrate! 
Really hope Charlotte Rampling is a surprise winner too; I haven't seen Room yet, only just opened in the UK, but I've seen Carol and Brooklyn and IMO Rampling gave a better performance than Blanchett or Ronan.


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , that sounds possible . I assume he is needed until they are done.
> I hope he won't freeze to death.






mollie12 said:


> I didn't really expect him to win anything tonight.  45 Years was_ the_ UK critical favorite of the year, so Courtenay was always going to win Actor of the Year.   Plus, MF has already won British Actor of the Year twice and Tom Hardy never has before.


Yes,Courtenay and Hardy were always going to win. Happy for Maclean and Kate. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Well I guess Kate's articulating what everybody else thinks, I'm sure Michael agrees, he's always pragmatic. But I guess he will still attend without expectations, I think his girlfriend may have a fighting chance of winning in her category, so they may have something to celebrate!
> Really hope Charlotte Rampling is a surprise winner too; I haven't seen Room yet, only just opened in the UK, but I've seen Carol and Brooklyn and IMO Rampling gave a better performance than Blanchett or Ronan.


Yes,he knows that he doesn't have a chance.Rampling deserves  to win,but I doubt it will happen.I don't even know why Feinberg  is predicting her.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL indeed. I would love for him to use some of those talents on me, or all of them



LOL travel to Oslo then before you know who gets there and actively prevents Michael from taking pics (or doing other things ) with his fans.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> LOL travel to Oslo then before you know who gets there and actively prevents Michael from taking pics (or doing other things ) with his fans.


 
I should head over there ASAP, I need pics while doing other things to or rather with him


----------



## pearlyqueen

The Norwegian media is very interested in The Snowman production - links below to 2 recent articles including a video from yesterday's location shoot.

http://www.nrk.no/kultur/_snomannen_-innspillingen-i-gang-i-oslo-1.12756234

http://www.nrk.no/kultur/her-er-michael-fassbender-i-oslo-for-snomannen-innspilling-1.12754646


----------



## Blueberry12

Now it seems they are filming until late march , and not april as it was stated earlier.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Now it seems they are filming until late march , and not april as it was stated earlier.




Ah well, Michael might get a week off before heading to Australia! Not sure how he manages to prepare for roles when lately he's had about a week between finishing one and starting another..?!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Now it seems they are filming until late march , and not april as it was stated earlier.




This article says The Snowman is filming until early March.....

http://cineuropa.org/nw.aspx?t=newsdetail&l=en&did=303841


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> This article says The Snowman is filming until early March.....
> 
> http://cineuropa.org/nw.aspx?t=newsdetail&l=en&did=303841



Maybe they are not sure yet. 
There are different dates in different sources.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe they are not sure yet.
> 
> There are different dates in different sources.




Probably! Could depend on how quickly they are able to make progress and factors like the weather and Michael going off to award ceremonies too!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Probably! Could depend on how quickly they are able to make progress and factors like the weather and Michael going off to award ceremonies too!




A Casting Call said following: 


"... med opptak hovedsaklig i Oslo, Bergen og Rjukan, mellom 18. januar 2016 til slutten av mars 2016." 

 slutten av mars = end of march


But usually a lot changes under the filming.

But most of the time it takes longer time than expected. Lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> A Casting Call said following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "... med opptak hovedsaklig i Oslo, Bergen og Rjukan, mellom 18. januar 2016 til slutten av mars 2016."
> 
> 
> 
> slutten av mars = end of march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But usually a lot changes under the filming.
> 
> 
> 
> But most of the time it takes longer time than exected. Lol.




It will probably be between the two and wrap in mid March!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> It will probably be between the two and wrap in mid March!




That's possible.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> The Norwegian media is very interested in The Snowman production - links below to 2 recent articles including a video from yesterday's location shoot.
> 
> http://www.nrk.no/kultur/_snomannen_-innspillingen-i-gang-i-oslo-1.12756234
> 
> http://www.nrk.no/kultur/her-er-michael-fassbender-i-oslo-for-snomannen-innspilling-1.12754646



Thanks. http://www.newsinenglish.no/2016/01/18/filming-gets-underway-for-nesbos-snowman/




http://iconosquare.com/p/1165296313278898349_30090999


> Fun to find these out takes from my first proper portrait shoot back in 2010.


----------



## baewatch

re picture of motorbike.

 It came up in casual conversation the other day that my friends, uncle stored Michaels motorbike for him in his garage in Dublin a while back

Just thought that I would post that bit of info!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Guess he don't want anyone stealing it while he's away


----------



## gingerglory

Who Deserves To Win the 2015 Oscar for Lead Actor?

https://vimeo.com/152018538

XMA on set pic


----------



## lunadeagosto

No blond...Michael in the set of "Snowman"

https://40.media.tumblr.com/260b9f8256613c48b2147126087f9995/tumblr_o1b5hjhX461trd76fo1_r1_1280.jpg


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> No blond...Michael in the set of "Snowman"
> 
> https://40.media.tumblr.com/260b9f8256613c48b2147126087f9995/tumblr_o1b5hjhX461trd76fo1_r1_1280.jpg




Thanks for posting - Pleased to see he's not blond [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just found a few more Snowman set pics [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	













http://www.vg.no/rampelys/film/holl...y-hole-paa-snoemannen-innspilling/a/23600455/


----------



## baewatch

He's looking good!  T4P!


----------



## FassbenderLover

He is looking gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunadeagosto

Another one

http://gfx.dagbladet.no/labrador/428/428444/42844407/jpg/active/978x.jpg


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you, nice pics


----------



## pearlyqueen

And 2 more!
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BAzpPRnQ_DB/




https://instagram.com/p/BAzvopLKjtZ/


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics! HI'm also pleased for the hair..


lunadeagosto said:


> Another one
> 
> http://gfx.dagbladet.no/labrador/428/428444/42844407/jpg/active/978x.jpg






Other pic:


----------



## Morgane

His performance in SJ is among the best performances for the A.V. Club readers:
http://www.avclub.com/article/2015-v-club-readers-poll-results-are-229961



baewatch said:


> re picture of motorbike.
> 
> It came up in casual conversation the other day that my friends, uncle stored Michaels motorbike for him in his garage in Dublin a while back
> 
> Just thought that I would post that bit of info!


Thanks for sharing.  Other pics from that photo shoot:













Source:http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yet another pic from today:
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://www.nrk.no/kultur/her-er-fassbender-pa-oslo-trikken-1.12762698

And on this site there is a video from the set:

http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/123574

There was a TV crew there filming - I get the feeling that this kind of media attention is not entirely welcome!


----------



## gingerglory

Thanks gals for all the pics and vid. It looks so COLD! So, I guess they decided not to go with the look from the book then. He's obviously not blonde and the whole look isn't a rocker either, not I'm complaining.


----------



## FassbenderLover

*So sweet of her to be taking care of him and crew*
CEO Bente on her way to give Fassbender + crew survival kits! Warm welcome to cold #*oslo* #*TheSnowman* pic.twitter.com/qc2NCbHw26
pbs.twimg.com/media/CZVK1ROUMAAhFWL.jpg


----------



## mia1985

I finally saw Macbeth .Sadly I couldn't enjoy it very much because of the language , but I cant believe how hot Fassbender was with red beard

and I want to know is Macbeth the most vicious character he ever played?


----------



## Kendalia

Personally I would say the slave owner in "12 years a slave" was his most vicious role.


----------



## mia1985

I have not seen that movie and sure a slave owner character with all the awful things toward every one is vicious
But not as evil as burning innocent children alive .It was so cruel


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> I have not seen that movie and sure a slave owner character with all the awful things toward every one is vicious
> But not as evil as burning innocent children alive .It was so cruel




ITA Macbeth is by far the most cruel and evil character I've seen Michael play. He was a cold blooded murderer; stabbing Duncan to death was bad enough but burning Lady MacDuff and her children at the stake and making his wife watch them burn was terrible.


----------



## Blueberry12

Macbeth is sold out again.






Great!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> ITA Macbeth is by far the most cruel and evil character I've seen Michael play. He was a cold blooded murderer; stabbing Duncan to death was bad enough but burning Lady MacDuff and her children at the stake and making his wife watch them burn was terrible.




Yes , it was horrible.
I've seen a few different versions of Macbeth but the murder of Lady Macduff & kids was less grafic in those.


----------



## pearlyqueen

A new addition to the cast of The Snowman - English actor James D'Arcy. His character isn't yet listed on IMDb but he fits the description of Mathias in the book.


----------



## Morgane

Interview on the set of X-Men:
http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/01/23/why-magneto-decides-to-serve-apocalypse

http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/01/21/10-things-we-learned-on-the-set-of-x-men-apocalypse

http://nerdist.com/x-men-apocalypse-interviews-michael-fassbender-olivia-munn-and-alexandra-shipp/


> &#8220;What I loved about my first day working,&#8221; Munn told us, &#8220;I was with Oscar and with Michael Fassbender and Alex Shipp. I thought [Fassbender] had a longer face, because he&#8217;s always so serious in movies. He&#8217;s like the most smiley guy. He jokes. He&#8217;s a jukebox. He can sing any song you can think of and he&#8217;s so fun. And then with Oscar, I met him when he was already blue. Then we hang out, we joke around in between takes, always joking around and singing songs. Then about two weeks in, this realization hit me: &#8216;Oscar, I&#8217;m kind of freaking out&#8230; Apocalypse is Oscar Isaac to me. If I see you out of this, it will really trip me up.&#8217; And it did.&#8221;
> 
> Fassbender also has nothing but praise for Isaac. &#8220;I&#8217;ve been a fan for quite a while now,&#8221; he said, &#8220;so I was really, really excited and pleased to hear he was coming aboard. It&#8217;s just one of those things where you admire somebody and then you get together and it works out just the way you thought it would, that&#8217;s great. We sort of hit it off immediately and were on the same page in terms of how we saw the characters and what we wanted to bring to it. It was just a very organic, easy working relationship from the beginning, which is great because we didn&#8217;t get much of a sort of build-up time to get to know each other going into scenes&#8212;it was pretty straight away.&#8221;


----------



## Morgane

Very interesting interview with McQueen on The Guardian: 
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/jan/24/steve-mcqueen-oscars-whitewash-watershed-moment
These excerpts are about Michael:


> A few years ago, Michael Fassbender told me of his experience working with McQueen on Hunger and, in particular, that celebrated 17-minute unbroken scene of dialogue at the film&#8217;s core. It was just two people sitting at a table talking, but it was electric and riveting. &#8220;Steve gives very strange notes,&#8221; Fassbender said. &#8220;He&#8217;d say to Liam [Cunningham] and me: &#8216;You&#8217;re like George Foreman and you&#8217;re like Muhammad Ali.&#8217; Then after four takes, he&#8217;d say to me: &#8216;All right, now it&#8217;s getting a bit like Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra. I want you to behave a little bit more like God in this scene.&#8217; McQueen denies all memory of this, laughing. But he readily admits that he does love working with actors. &#8220;My God. The whole idea of people reflecting humanity. I have huge respect. That&#8217;s amazing.&#8221;
> 
> Some film-makers dread the actual movie shoot, preferring the stages before and after. Others, such as Hitchcock, thought actors should be &#8220;treated like cattle&#8221;. For McQueen, it&#8217;s the compete opposite: &#8220;To see something blossom, to see something grow. My first scene with Lupita [Nyong&#8217;o, who won best supporting actress for 12 Years a Slave], to see things come out of her. My heart just rose. It&#8217;s like catching butterflies, like trying to conjure up something that is there, but it just needs the confidence to fly, to find something you don&#8217;t even know exists in you.&#8221;
> 
> In his movies, as in his life, McQueen never really sticks to the script. &#8220;Are you kidding me? It&#8217;s about the material, and the moment. That&#8217;s the only way to make film.&#8221;





> &#8220;Who&#8217;s a friend of mine that&#8217;s famous?&#8221; he asks aloud. &#8220;Kanye, um, Michael [Fassbender], Lupita, I suppose. That&#8217;s about it. With Kanye, it&#8217;s all about the work. I never talk to Kanye about anything other than work and ideas, mainly ideas. He&#8217;s a serious, proper artist. He didn&#8217;t know me as a film-maker; he actually went to Basel and saw my show in 2013 and called me. We talked for three hours. That was kind of cool.&#8221;



Next projects:


> We get on to the subject of McQueen&#8217;s current work. Enticingly, his next movie is an adaptation of Lynda La Plante&#8217;s hit 1980s crime series Widows, in which the widows of armed robbers pick up where their husbands left off. He is still writing it, and itching to shoot, though it hasn&#8217;t been cast yet. There are also two television series in the works, one in the US, one in the UK, both of which have some bearing on the current conversation.
> 
> 
> The British one is set around Ladbroke Grove in west London, and follows a settled African-Caribbean family from 1968 to 2005 &#8211; &#8220;From Enoch Powell&#8217;s &#8220;rivers of blood&#8221; speech to the 7/7 bombings&#8221; &#8211; he explains. It sounds like the flipside to Richard Curtis&#8217;s cheery, moneyed, all-white depiction of the same area in Notting Hill. It&#8217;s to be broadcast on the BBC, which is clearly important to him. &#8220;It&#8217;s a very British story, and I want my mother to be able to put the TV on and see it,&#8221; he says.
> 
> The US project is an HBO series, Codes of Conduct, for which he has already shot a pilot. The cast includes Helena Bonham Carter and Rebecca Hall, though the lead character, a young African American from Queens who infiltrates the upper echelons of Manhattan society, is played by newcomer Devon Terrell. &#8220;He&#8217;s had a taste of that world and then he&#8217;s thrown back into the old one, and he&#8217;s climbing back up.&#8221;


So Widows has not been cast yet. I really hope to see Michael working with him again.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sigh..I'ma need u to step away from Kanye Steve!


----------



## twiddlebird

Michael. In toy form:


----------



## FassbenderLover

Kanye, Steve? Kanye? Heck no. Not him of all people


----------



## mchris55

twiddlebird said:


> Michael. In toy form:



Hence one of the reasons behind a December release date. Fox and Ubisoft both need to forget about the toys, use some common sense, and change that date.


----------



## mollie12

twiddlebird said:


> Michael. In toy form:



It is utterly ridiculous that they're this confident, to the extent that they're pouring money into merchandising.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two new photos of Michael filming The Snowman in Oslo.

This from today:

.
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BBAUul1hLck/


And this from 2 days ago:





https://instagram.com/p/BA6_P95qiMv/


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> It is utterly ridiculous that they're this confident, to the extent that they're pouring money into merchandising.


Yes,it's a bit premature..  I also hope they're not underestimating Rogue One and Passengers. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Two new photos of Michael filming The Snowman in Oslo.
> 
> This from today:
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252814
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BBAUul1hLck/
> 
> 
> And this from 2 days ago:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252816
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BA6_P95qiMv/


Thanks. 
http://www.gq.com/gallery/michael-fassbender-best-red-carpet-looks


----------



## Morgane

Old pics:


----------



## twiddlebird

You can pre-order Steve Jobs on iTunes. It should be available on 2/2.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/movie/steve-jobs-2015/id1042745581


----------



## pearlyqueen

A new report on filming of The Snowman by Norwegian newspaper "Dagbladet". Included are these pics:

With a co star, actor James D'Arcy




And eating an ice cream on a tram!



And in this one he's with the 15 year old English lad Michael Yates who plays his stepson Oleg:









http://www.dagbladet.no/2016/01/28/kultur/film/snomannen/jo_nesbo/harry_hole/42924536/


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for posting all these set pics!  He looks great... cold....but great!


----------



## Hackensack

Thanks for all the set pictures.  Are they filming fast, or is just that the Norwegians are really good at posting pictures and info?  Whatever it is, I love seeing how great he will look in this film!


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Thanks for all the set pictures.  Are they filming fast, or is just that the Norwegians are really good at posting pictures and info?  Whatever it is, I love seeing how great he will look in this film!



It's less than a two month shoot, so they are filming relatively quickly.  Also, it's not that unusual for there to be a lot of location pictures leaked when a film shoots outdoors in an urban area.  We saw a lot from Shame in NYC too.   We probably won't get many set photos when they move to Bergen.


----------



## karma70

mollie12 said:


> It's less than a two month shoot, so they are filming relatively quickly.  Also, it's not that unusual for there to be a lot of location pictures leaked when a film shoots outdoors in an urban area.  We saw a lot from Shame in NYC too.   We probably won't get many set photos when they move to Bergen.


As a person who lives in Bergen i can assure you that It is a city, not a big one i admit, but the novelty of having a big hollywood production in town, will for sure send the local media into a frenzy. If they manage to get close to the production i'm sure they will take a lot of pictures.


----------



## Morgane

karma70 said:


> As a person who lives in Bergen i can assure you that It is a city, not a big one i admit, but the novelty of having a big hollywood production in town, will for sure send the local media into a frenzy. If they manage to get close to the production i'm sure they will take a lot of pictures.


I think we'll see even more pics!
I don't think he will attend the SAG awards. 

Old pics and recent pics: 
Berlinale 2007






Source:http://mrsdolowey.tumblr.com


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Idon't think he will attend the SAG awards.




I agree; I expect the next awards we'll see him at will be the Baftas on February 14th.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> I agree; I expect the next awards we'll see him at will be the Baftas on February 14th.


I've  just found this:



I guess he will not attend.  
Leo and Kate sitting together!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I've  just found this:
> View attachment 3256163
> 
> 
> I guess he will not attend.
> Leo and Kate sitting together!




Yes, as of Friday Michael was listed as a "no show" at the SAG awards:

"Among the highest profile no-shows include Best Film Actor nominee Michael Fassbender ("Steve Jobs"), Best Film Actress nominee Cate Blanchett ("Carol"), Best Film Ensemble nominee Brad Pitt ("The Big Short") and double nominees Mark Rylance ("Bridge of Spies" and "Wolf Hall"), Maggie Smith ("Downton Abbey," individual and ensemble), Peter Dinklage ("Game of Thrones," individual and ensemble) and Louis C.K. ("Louie" and "Trumbo" ensemble). But any of those may be subject to a last minute change."

http://www.goldderby.com/news/11584/sag-awards-2016-behind-the-scenes-photo-gallery-presenters.html


----------



## gingerglory

Always a sweet dork he is. and a foodie. Looking forward to seeing him at BAFTA.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Always a sweet dork he is. and a foodie. Looking forward to seeing him at BAFTA.




Oh yes he's a real foodie! Not long now until the Baftas - I wonder if his parents will attend this again?


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Always a sweet dork he is. and a foodie. Looking forward to seeing him at BAFTA.


  Yes,I think he will not miss them.


----------



## Allie28

Quick clip of Michael filming in Oslo...

http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com/post/138549672079/khaleesiofthedragons-he-looked-so-good

God bless the black sweater.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Quick clip of Michael filming in Oslo...
> 
> http://fassbender-m.tumblr.com/post/138549672079/khaleesiofthedragons-he-looked-so-good
> 
> God bless the black sweater.



Thanks Allie! There is another one

http://khaleesiofthedragons.tumblr.com/post/138546458368/i-hope-they-dont-sue-me

I guess she must meet Michael. Lucky gal!



> Someone yelled mr *** bender, and he was laughing for like 10 minutes!


 lol



> I will never recover from that hug


----------



## pearlyqueen

Thanks Allie and Ginger! Really looking forward to seeing this - halfway through the book and Harry Hole is very different to any previous roles Michael has had with a lot of scope for intensity [emoji3]


----------



## lunadeagosto

More pics in the set of Snowman:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BA0V-u1iBSC/

https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/694596172619628544

and another clip.

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1176244049618265918_193117680


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks Allie and Ginger! Really looking forward to seeing this - halfway through the book and Harry Hole is very different to any previous roles Michael has had with a lot of scope for intensity [emoji3]



I won't be reading the book before I see the movie because I don't want to spoil myself. (already a little regret about reading TLBO beforehand) I'm a huge fan of crime thriller genre so really looking forward to it, with Michael as a badass detective no less! Plus, I read some of intro about this series and people who read the books all told me how they enjoyed them and love Harry, the character, so hopefully they make it good and turn into a movie series.



lunadeagosto said:


> More pics in the set of Snowman:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA0V-u1iBSC/
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/694596172619628544
> 
> and another clip.
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1176244049618265918_193117680



Thanks! but somehow, I can't open the clip...

Is he gonna only wearing one outfit through the entire movie?


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I won't be reading the book before I see the movie because I don't want to spoil myself. (already a little regret about reading TLBO beforehand) I'm a huge fan of crime thriller genre so really looking forward to it, with Michael as a badass detective no less! Plus, I read some of intro about this series and people who read the books all told me how they enjoyed them and love Harry, the character, so hopefully they make it good and turn into a movie series.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! but somehow, I can't open the clip...
> 
> Is he gonna only wearing one outfit through the entire movie?




Ah, I'm the opposite, I like to read the book before seeing the film...but I'll make sure not to post any spoilers! From what I've read so far I don't think I'd describe Harry as a badass detective...definitively a maverick and a very intense man with a lot of demons and weaknesses though...plenty for Michael to work with [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

Wow.  The good people of Norway are on it!  We're getting spoiled with all these pics and videos.  Love it!

I got my copy of The Snowman today.  Mystery is one of my favorite genres of books so looking forward to getting into it.



> Is he gonna only wearing one outfit through the entire movie?



As long as it's the black sweater, I'm good!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> From what I've read so far I don't think I'd describe Harry as a badass detective...definitively a maverick and a very intense man with a lot of demons and weaknesses though...plenty for Michael to work with [emoji3]



Right! That's what I heard about. I used a wrong word, sorry about my English. I'm sure that a part of reasons that Michael wants to play him.



Allie28 said:


> As long as it's the black sweater, I'm good!



I'm here with you.

And ice cream! Hope that's in the scene so I can watch him eating it, hehehe


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Right! That's what I heard about. I used a wrong word, sorry about my English. I'm sure that a part of reasons that Michael wants to play him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here with you.
> 
> 
> 
> And ice cream! Hope that's in the scene so I can watch him eating it, hehehe




Yes, definitely Michael would be very attracted to playing such a complex character.

I'm saying nothing else except there are definitely parts where he doesn't wear the sweater....[emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two more pics of Michael on set today in Norway:




https://twitter.com/mkathleenn/status/694624251626786817




https://instagram.com/p/BBTBDJ3MrvX/


----------



## pearlyqueen

A Norwegian newspaper reports several new cast members for The Snowman. Norwegian actor Jakob Oftebro is to play Magnus Skarre, and the other actors are J.K. Simmons and Swedish actors David Dencik and Sofia Helin. There is no mention of Charlotte Gainsbourg in this article....if she's dropped out maybe Sofia will play Rakel? If not she could be Oda or Camilla...

http://www.dagbladet.no/2016/02/04/kultur/snomannen/film/jakob_oftebro/43019005/


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics! 

So Noomi Rapace will not be in the sequel: http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Alien-Covenant-Won-t-Include-Prometheus-Noomi-Rapace-109377.html
Basically they're just keeping David from it. Her character was badly written,but now the should find some coherent explanations for this..


http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/lists/oscar-2016-whos-going-to-win-who-should-win-20160202



> Should Win: Fassbender.
> This knockout performance and the audacious film that contains it were largely ignored at the box office. Fassbender's achievement as the Apple guru will only grow in luster over the years.
> 
> Will Win: DiCaprio.
> It's Leo's time. Four previous nominations and no win? What! Leo froze his *** off. Let's hope he thanks the bear.




Old pics,A Dagerous Method premiere in Berlin


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael on the set of The Snowman yesterday with Norwegian culture minister Linda Hofstad Helleland.




http://www.vg.no/rampelys/film/fassbender-om-snoemannen-rollen-en-glimrende-jobb-for-meg/a/23610170/


ETA: the Norwegian minister also posted the pic on her Instagram and tagged a fan account!
https://instagram.com/p/BBZILsEiAGt/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Slow West is on late night TV here in Oz and no matter how he looks in those pants, this movie is a clunker. 

B O R I N G


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael on the set of The Snowman yesterday with Norwegian culture minister Linda Hofstad Helleland.
> 
> View attachment 3262948
> 
> 
> http://www.vg.no/rampelys/film/fassbender-om-snoemannen-rollen-en-glimrende-jobb-for-meg/a/23610170/
> 
> 
> ETA: the Norwegian minister also posted the pic on her Instagram and tagged a fan account!
> https://instagram.com/p/BBZILsEiAGt/



Funny that she looks like a typical fangirl too.



I mean the look on her face.


----------



## mia1985

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Slow West is on late night TV here in Oz and no matter how he looks in those pants, this movie is a clunker.
> 
> B O R I N G


Completely agree.The only good thing about it is the very beautiful images of the nature.


----------



## mia1985

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael on the set of The Snowman yesterday with Norwegian culture minister Linda Hofstad Helleland.
> 
> View attachment 3262948
> 
> 
> http://www.vg.no/rampelys/film/fassbender-om-snoemannen-rollen-en-glimrende-jobb-for-meg/a/23610170/
> 
> 
> ETA: the Norwegian minister also posted the pic on her Instagram and tagged a fan account!
> https://instagram.com/p/BBZILsEiAGt/


He looks really good here.
But how come that sometimes he look sooo thin. 
Even next to his really petite girlfriend he looks thin.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> He looks really good here.
> But how come that sometimes he look sooo thin.
> Even next to his really petite girlfriend he looks thin.




I don't know but he's always been thin despite eating plenty....metabolism??


----------



## mia1985

I know he is naturally thin but I mean he looks OK and fit in some movies like Macbeth.

Did he gain for those roles or it was just the costume?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> I know he is naturally thin but I mean he looks OK and fit in some movies like Macbeth.
> 
> Did he gain for those roles or it was just the costume?




Costume! He's always thin, cameras make him look bigger than he actually is weight wise.


----------



## anthrosphere

twiddlebird said:


> Michael. In toy form:



The movie is  not even out yet and the toys are on sale already? Ubisoft must be desperate.


----------



## pearlyqueen

anthrosphere said:


> The movie is  not even out yet and the toys are on sale already? Ubisoft must be desperate.




The toys aren't on sale; this pic was taken at a UK Toy Fair to showcase what will be available later this year:-

http://idlehands1.blogspot.co.uk/2016/01/toy-fair-2016-mcfarlane-toys-redcap.html?m=1


----------



## mia1985

I thought it's a myth that camera adds ten pound or it's just the way they filmed.
The reason I said costume is that in Macbeth he is so big and Marion in so tiny . 
But last night I was watching Inception and in that movie Marion wasn't tiny at all next to Leo.
 And Marion always is slim.
And Leo is more masculine (I don't know the best word) and taller than Michael .
Or just maybe Marion shrunk over these years?


----------



## Blueberry12

mia1985 said:


> I thought it's a myth that camera adds ten pound or it's just the way they filmed.
> The reason I said costume is that in Macbeth he is so big and Marion in so tiny .
> But last night I was watching Inception and in that movie Marion wasn't tiny at all next to Leo.
> And Marion always is slim.
> And Leo is more masculine (I don't know the best word) and taller than Michael .
> Or just maybe Marion shrunk over these years?



Haha.

Sadly it's not just a myth.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> I thought it's a myth that camera adds ten pound or it's just the way they filmed.
> The reason I said costume is that in Macbeth he is so big and Marion in so tiny .
> But last night I was watching Inception and in that movie Marion wasn't tiny at all next to Leo.
> And Marion always is slim.
> And Leo is more masculine (I don't know the best word) and taller than Michael .
> Or just maybe Marion shrunk over these years?




I don't know about Marion or Leo but every time I've seen Michael in person over the years he's always looked quite thin, or very slim. If he wears loose clothes he doesn't look so thin and I think the camera probably does add 10lbs!


----------



## mia1985

Blueberry12 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Sadly it's not just a myth.


Wow if it's really true, it means these thin actresses are even more thinner
At least there is one good news that my dear Russell Crowe is not that bulky that every one says


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mia1985 said:


> Wow if it's really true, it means these thin actresses are even more thinner
> At least there is one good news that my dear Russell Crowe is not that bulky that every one says



Lol...I met Russell at a rugby league game. He's not fat but he is chunky. Boy loves his food and drink.


----------



## Blueberry12

mia1985 said:


> Wow if it's really true, it means these thin actresses are even more thinner
> At least there is one good news that my dear Russell Crowe is not that bulky that every one says



I don't know about "everyone" , but all the actresses I've seen IRL were thinner. 

Alicia looks thinner IRL too.


----------



## mia1985

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...I met Russell at a rugby league game. He's not fat but he is chunky. Boy loves his food and drink.


Oh you are so lucky I wish I could meet him someday.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I don't know about "everyone" , but all the actresses I've seen IRL were thinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia looks thinner IRL too.




Yes, Kate Winslet looks very curvy on screen but IRL she's very slim.


----------



## mia1985

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, Kate Winslet looks very curvy on screen but IRL she's very slim.


Well I always compare my body to Jennifer Lawrence that I would look like her If I were on camera now I think I will look like Amy shoo (don't know her last name)


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> Well I always compare my body to Jennifer Lawrence that I would look like her If I were on camera now I think I will look like Amy shoo (don't know her last name)




Ah well, you're the one who's normal size, these actresses are too thin....not like women in the real world! I see women all shapes and sizes every day but in films 95% of women are super slim. Hollywood just likes to project a particular view of the world but it's not realistic!


----------



## mollie12

mia1985 said:


> I know he is naturally thin but I mean he looks OK and fit in some movies like Macbeth.
> 
> Did he gain for those roles or it was just the costume?



Well, I'm going to disagree with PQ.  He did gain weight that year of shooting X-MenoFP, Slow West, and Macbeth back-to-back.  He's quite a big bigger in those films than Shame/Prometheus/The Counselor/Steve Jobs, for example.  You can see it in his face and body.    

I also think he got very, very fit for Assassin's Creed but looks like he hasn't been able to keep up the exercise regime while filming The Snowman, so there's a bit more flesh in his face as his body re-metabolizes.


----------



## Morgane

Yes,he's thin,with a muscular physique,but I think he gained a bit of weight for Macbeth.



pearlyqueen said:


> A Norwegian newspaper reports several new cast members for The Snowman. Norwegian actor Jakob Oftebro is to play Magnus Skarre, and the other actors are J.K. Simmons and Swedish actors David Dencik and Sofia Helin. There is no mention of Charlotte Gainsbourg in this article....if she's dropped out maybe Sofia will play Rakel? If not she could be Oda or Camilla...
> 
> http://www.dagbladet.no/2016/02/04/kultur/snomannen/film/jakob_oftebro/43019005/


I didn't read this yesterday,I'm glad for J.K. Simmons (if he's confirmed). . 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Slow West is on late night TV here in Oz and no matter how he looks in those pants, this movie is a clunker.
> 
> B O R I N G


It's very slow.. I liked it,but I understand why it's not everyone's cup of tea. It's a bit like Wes Anderson meets the Coen brothers.

Old interview when he was promoting Jane Eyre:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...sbender-a-big-hot-star-is-born/article622923/


> Sometimes the odd intimacy of my job is unsettling. There I was on a Saturday morning just before Valentine's Day, in a lavish hotel suite on Park Avenue in New York. The windows were laced with frost, but the room was warm and filled with flowers. *The gorgeous man beside me - tousle-haired, sleepy-eyed, barefoot - was just finishing a room-service breakfast of oatmeal and tea. He was wearing jeans and a grey T-shirt that looked like they were thrown back on after a night on the floor, his lean, six-foot frame was draped languidly over a settee, and we were talking about passion. For a moment, it was tempting to imagine a whole other story.
> *
> But that's what movie stars do, stir up fantasies. And though the actor I was interviewing, Michael Fassbender, isn't a movie star yet, he's about to become one. A big one, I think, of a kind we've been missing: 33, decidedly talented, slightly exotic (born in Germany and raised in Ireland, he has an appealingly unplaceable accent). He's more accessible than Daniel Day-Lewis or Clive Owen, edgier than Colin Firth, more believable in period pieces than Brad Pitt, more elegant than Daniel Craig or Ryan Reynolds, and manlier than the newly hatched batch of twentysomething superheroes-to-be.








Photographed by Patrick  Fraser for The Wrap










http://iconosquare.com/danielhjorth


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Well, I'm going to disagree with PQ.  He did gain weight that year of shooting X-MenoFP, Slow West, and Macbeth back-to-back.  He's quite a big bigger in those films than Shame/Prometheus/The Counselor/Steve Jobs, for example.  You can see it in his face and body.
> 
> 
> 
> I also think he got very, very fit for Assassin's Creed but looks like he hasn't been able to keep up the exercise regime while filming The Snowman, so there's a bit more flesh in his face as his body re-metabolizes.




I only speak as I find and I saw him in person several times just prior to Slow West filming and during and after Macbeth filming and he looked no different to his usual physique. 
I think he'd find it very hard to put on weight, if anything he's prone to losing it without trying! I know for some roles he does work out and train and may appear bulkier as a result, but his natural look is wiry and slender.


----------



## mia1985

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah well, you're the one who's normal size, these actresses are too thin....not like women in the real world! I see women all shapes and sizes every day but in films 95% of women are super slim. Hollywood just likes to project a particular view of the world but it's not realistic!


Yes.You're completely right.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another new casting in The Snowman; one of Michael's pals, British actor Alec Newman is playing the mould man!


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> I only speak as I find and I saw him in person several times just prior to Slow West filming and during and after Macbeth filming and he looked no different to his usual physique.
> I think he'd find it very hard to put on weight, if anything he's prone to losing it without trying! I know for some roles he does work out and train and may appear bulkier as a result, but his natural look is wiry and slender.



Well, his build is his build and I imagine that in person it's more difficult to tell.  My dad and brother are similarly wiry and small-boned and they can put on 20 lbs of muscle mass without looking much different in person, but there is definitely a difference.


----------



## lunadeagosto

http://www.tv2.no/underholdning/801...feed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=november

Last night in Oslo


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> http://www.tv2.no/underholdning/801...feed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=november
> 
> Last night in Oslo




Thanks - just translated and read it. Glad Michael managed to get one evening off for some enjoyment! Seems he spent his time there with British DJ Vaal, better known as Coco Sumner, one of Alicia's close friends. [emoji3]


----------



## Kendalia

It's lovely that Michael gets to spend time with Alicia's close friends.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kendalia said:


> It's lovely that Michael gets to spend time with Alicia's close friends.




Yes, sure is. She's probably a friend of his now too, couples tend to share many of their friends [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

lunadeagosto said:


> http://www.tv2.no/underholdning/801...feed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=november
> 
> Last night in Oslo



Thanks!

Someone knows where this gif comes from?






Audition for XMen FC.Worth reposting


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Someone knows where this gif comes from?



It's from his Rolling Stone interview and photo shot. Super hoooot video.

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/videos/michael-fassbender-discusses-his-starring-roles-20111031

XMA Super bowl TV spot.

https://youtu.be/la3iqZ1XAjg


----------



## mchris55

Psylocke looks fierce!!!!!


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> It's from his Rolling Stone interview and photo shot. Super hoooot video.
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/videos/michael-fassbender-discusses-his-starring-roles-20111031
> 
> XMA Super bowl TV spot.
> 
> https://youtu.be/la3iqZ1XAjg


Thanks! 


Something about the CGI doesn't convince me.. BTW it's still in post-production..  I like the flannel look!  

http://www.empireonline.com/movies/news/michael-fassbender/


> Aiming to break the curse of the video-game adaptation, Assassins Creed seems to have all the ingredients in place. A gifted young director (Justin Kurzel), talented supporting cast (Marion Cotillard, Jeremy Irons, Brendan Gleeson) and DP (Adam Arkapaw) and a cinematic premise involving swordplay, adventure and a bit of devilry are all reasons for optimism, as is Michael Fassbenders presence in the two lead roles as 15th-century swashbuckler Aguilar and his genetically-linked, modern-day ancestor, Callum Lynch. And heres another one: Fassbender is citing a certain genre-redefining sci-fi as a major inspiration.
> 
> Ive always thought about The Matrix when weve approached this, he tells Empire. This idea of DNA memory elevates it from a basic fantasy genre [piece], because you have something an audience can actually believe in. Then the journey becomes so much more elevated, because youre on board in a different way.
> 
> Fassbender is also promising in-camera stunts so spectacular theyll have even your retinas rubbing their eyes. Old-school is the word hes using.* Theres very little green screen in this, which is highly unusual in these films, he stresses.* We have stunt guys jumping across buildings in (Maltese capital) Valletta. Weve got (stunt man) Damian Walters doing a 120-foot leap of faith, without any rope, into a bag, so its pretty incredible to see.
> 
> Taking as its basis the Ubisoft game, Assassins Creed will see Fassbenders Lynch discovering that hes descended from a secretive society of assassins and is coerced into experiencing the adventures of his ancestor, Aguilar in 15th century Spain. Thanks to technology that unlocks genetic memories, hes able to amass knowledge and skills, which will come in handy since he has to take on the centuries-old Templar organisation in the present day.
> 
> 
> Were not trying to make it too crazy violent, elaborates its star, although obviously there is an element of that, but what is really cool is that our action sequences are on real sets and real locations.
> 
> Recently wrapped after a shoot that took in London, Spain and Malta, Assassins Creed is scheduled for a UK release on Boxing Day this year. Head here for a closer look.



It's great. I'm sure this will be visually stunning. I hope the script is good,but the fact that Ubisoft is the main producer with  huge amount of creative control gives me hope.


----------



## mollie12

I get a little more embarrassed for him every time he does an interview about Assassin's Creed.  I have no hope for that movie, mostly because I think Kurzel has no idea how to direct a compelling story.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Any word on Trespass Against Us?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I get a little more embarrassed for him every time he does an interview about Assassin's Creed.  I have no hope for that movie, mostly because I think Kurzel has no idea how to direct a compelling story.


I think his approach will work better with this kind of material. The script is more decisive for me. 



Ms Kiah said:


> Any word on Trespass Against Us?


It was shown at the American Film Market (private screening). I really don't know what is going on.


----------



## mollie12

I'm getting the impression from Twitter that Madalina G.  name-dropped MF on an Italian TV program or something like that.  Obviously, I don't speak the language.


----------



## gingerglory

> Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander's The Light Between Oceans will open in theaters nationwide Sept. 2, the beginning of the fall awards season, Disney and DreamWorks announced Tuesday.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikanders-light-863623



> Light Between Oceans will be released via Disney's Touchstone label even though DreamWorks recently signed a new distribution deal with Universal. The plan was always to keep the keep the film with Disney, since it was shot in 2014. Participant Media, which is now DreamWorks official partner via the newly constituted Amblin Partners, co-financed the film with Steven Spielberg's DreamWorks
> 
> Heyday Films' David Heyman of Harry Potter fame and Jeffrey Clifford are producing Light Between Oceans.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikanders-light-863623




Excellent news! Thanks for posting, I can't wait for this! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## mchris55

Labor Day weekend? Traditionally, that has not been a promising weekend to open a film. Interesting.


----------



## FassbenderLover

From what I understand, Michael was partying with the CREW from The Snowman, NOT with anyone's friend . Its reaching a bit far to say he was hanging with the dj. No, with the crew . As for the release of TLBO, ouch, on a holiday weekend? Who's gonna see it when its a busy time to travel and spend time with family? And it being an awards push? Its a bit too soon to tell. We'll see how well its received


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> From what I understand, Michael was partying with the CREW from The Snowman, NOT with anyone's friend . Its reaching a bit far to say he was hanging with the dj. No, with the crew . As for the release of TLBO, ouch, on a holiday weekend? Who's gonna see it when its a busy time to travel and spend time with family? And it being an awards push? Its a bit too soon to tell. We'll see how well its received




http://www.tv2.no/underholdning/801...feed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=november



Translation:

"He was observed on the night club The Villa in Oslo, where he stood together with the British Dj "Vaal".

-Michael danced and enjoyed the nightlife in Oslo together with the female Dj Vaal, TV 2 was tipped."


----------



## mchris55

The "awards push" probably should be taken in the same vein as when it was being said the film was "highly anticipated". It's just marketing gibberish. "Highly anticipated" films are not released Labor Day weekend, especially when the targeted audience - the moms- are too busy catching their last rays of sun at beaches, bbqs, etc. and preparing their children for the first day of school.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ha Michael would dance and have fun with pretty much everyone and anyone, anytime and anywhere :lolots:


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Ha Michael would dance and have fun with pretty much everyone and anyone, anytime and anywhere :lolots:




But that wasn't what the article actually said...which is what you disputed...Clearly states he spent time with DJ Vaal, Alicia's friend. [emoji3]


----------



## mollie12

Ooof, that release date.  He's looking at two guaranteed box office bombs next year.  His career will take a nose-dive.


----------



## gingerglory

Yeah, these two release dates get me nervous. TLBO's fall festivals are out of question, except maybe Venice, even that is slim. Let's see whether Cannes will take it, although at this point my expectation is low.

Don't know if there is any chance Disney could or would move TLBO to another weekend. As for Assassin's Creed, I remember there is a talk of possible FOX moving it to Oct. to the original Gambit spot. Please make it happen.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, there are pics of him with the crew, any pics of him and the dj? Or should I just take their word for it:lolots:
But anyways, not too thrilled about TLBO, AC and TAU is what I wanna see


----------



## mchris55

I don't know if TLBO will be at any festival. It appears to be a sunk cost. Smart people don't throw good money after bad.

The silence on TAU is not good either.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, these two release dates get me nervous. TLBO's fall festivals are out of question, except maybe Venice, even that is slim. Let's see whether Cannes will take it, although at this point my expectation is low.
> 
> *Don't know if there is any chance Disney could or would move TLBO to another weekend. *As for Assassin's Creed, I remember there is a talk of possible FOX moving it to Oct. to the original Gambit spot. Please make it happen.


I think it's possible. Honestly,I'm more concerned about AC,because nobody expects a huge BO for TLBO.. IF  it has some potential for the awards season as the first test screenings suggest,Universal would have been better.
THR,Variety,Deadline are all talking about an awards-season release.
Deadline:


> DreamWorks and Disney have announced that Derek Cianfrance&#8217;s The Light Between Oceans will be released wide on September 2. This is film that the town has been wondering about for some time. Some believed that the film was to be released last year, but stars Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander had films in the awards season race &#8212; with Steve Jobs and The Danish Girl, respectively. *Production for The Light Between Oceans started back in September 2014 in New Zealand and Australia. However, count on The Light Between Oceans to play into the 2016-17 Oscar season race.*


But Disney is not the right distributor for this kind of things. A24 has done an exceptional job with Room,even if it has not performed very well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, there are pics of him with the crew, any pics of him and the dj? Or should I just take their word for it:lolots:
> But anyways, not too thrilled about TLBO, AC and TAU is what I wanna see




Yeah there's a pic of him next to the DJ if you look at the article. Why would they lie about it? Not exactly big news either way.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two guaranteed box office bombs? Based solely on release dates? Bit harsh.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I think it's possible. Honestly,*I'm more concerned about AC,because nobody expects a huge BO for TLBO..*



Rogue one is finished filming. http://makingstarwars.net/2016/02/star-wars-episode-viii-has-begun-filming/



> Filming of Rogue One is virtually completed and we absolutely love what weve seen so far, This is the first of a set of planned stand-alone stories and were already in preproduction on our next one, for release in May of 2018.



If FOX doesn't move AC's date, they'd better have some MAGICAL marketing to go against SW product head to head. Just saying.



> *But Disney is not the right distributor for this kind of things*. A24 has done an exceptional job with Room,even if it has not performed very well.



I can't think of any films that Disney for this type of things except The Help?


----------



## gingerglory

Danny McBride to Join Michael Fassbender in Ridley Scott&#8217;s &#8216;Alien: Covenant&#8217; 

http://www.thewrap.com/danny-mcbrid...er-in-ridley-scotts-alien-covenant-exclusive/

I'm not familiar with this name.

Also not sure if it's been posted here before that Rapace apparently won't appear in Covenant at all. I thought at least she will have a flashback or something?


----------



## Luvbolide

pearlyqueen said:


> But that wasn't what the article actually said...which is what you disputed...Clearly states he spent time with DJ Vaal, Alicia's friend. [emoji3]






Actually that is not what the article is quoted as saying - it says "TV2 was tipped".  That merely means it was way they were told, not what anyone observed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Luvbolide said:


> Actually that is not what the article is quoted as saying - it says "TV2 was tipped".  That merely means it was way they were told, not what anyone observed.




Yes, meaning "tipped off" for a more accurate translation. "Tipped off" means being provided with information which must have come from an observer, presumably the same person who took the photos.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Two guaranteed box office bombs? Based solely on release dates? Bit harsh.





gingerglory said:


> Rogue one is finished filming. http://makingstarwars.net/2016/02/star-wars-episode-viii-has-begun-filming/
> 
> 
> 
> If FOX doesn't move AC's date, they'd better have some MAGICAL marketing to go against SW product head to head. Just saying.


This. AC's date should be changed. 



> I can't think of any films that Disney for this type of things except The Help?


Yes,The Help was released in August. War Horse,Lincoln,Bridge of Spies.They tried with The Fifth Estate which opened the Toronto Film Festival.TLBO is a different kind of movie,but the fact that David Heyman is one of the producers gives me hope. 



gingerglory said:


> Danny McBride to Join Michael Fassbender in Ridley Scotts Alien: Covenant
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/danny-mcbrid...er-in-ridley-scotts-alien-covenant-exclusive/
> 
> I'm not familiar with this name.
> 
> Also not sure if it's been posted here before that Rapace apparently won't appear in Covenant at all. I thought at least she will have a flashback or something?


As I said,I hope they find some coherent explanations..


----------



## Luvbolide

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, meaning "tipped off" for a more accurate translation. "Tipped off" means being provided with information which must have come from an observer, presumably the same person who took the photos.





Au contraries - tipped off means someone with a phone.  They don't have to observe anything.  Where else would tabloids get all the cr** that they run.

No need to desperately try to inject AV into every post on the Fassbender thread.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,The Help was released in August. War Horse,Lincoln,Bridge of Spies.They tried with The Fifth Estate which opened the Toronto Film Festival.TLBO is a different kind of movie,but the fact that David Heyman is one of the producers gives me hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And The Help got 4 Oscar nominations and one win. Also Boyhood had a July US release date and received 6 Oscar nominations and a win. The latter had a lot of festival showings but The Help only a few smaller festivals. Hopefully Cianfrance will push for some festivals for TLBO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gingerglory said:


> Danny McBride to Join Michael Fassbender in Ridley Scott&#8217;s &#8216;Alien: Covenant&#8217;
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/danny-mcbrid...er-in-ridley-scotts-alien-covenant-exclusive/
> 
> *I'm not familiar with this name.*
> 
> Also not sure if it's been posted here before that Rapace apparently won't appear in Covenant at all. I thought at least she will have a flashback or something?



He's in EastBound and Down, This is the End, and Pineapple Express.


----------



## gingerglory

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's in EastBound and Down, This is the End, and Pineapple Express.



Thanks. I never watched shows or these movies so... 

Don't how to think of the cast so far yet, hopefully there are more names coming out soon.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Ooof, that release date.  He's looking at two guaranteed box office bombs next year.  His career will take a nose-dive.



I was just thinking the same. I had always expecting for TLBO to be a commercial flop. Really worried about Assassin's Creed. There are much bigger movies coming out in the same time frame that people rather go watch. Poor Michael!


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> I don't know if TLBO will be at any festival. It appears to be a sunk cost. Smart people don't throw good money after bad.
> 
> The silence on TAU is not good either.



Yes, TAU is an even bigger loss than TLBO at this point. Michael needs to start picking better projects. I do hope that TAU is released on iTunes or Netflix but that may not happen either.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> I was just thinking the same. I had always expecting for TLBO to be a commercial flop. Really worried about Assassin's Creed. There are much bigger movies coming out in the same time frame that people rather go watch. Poor Michael!



He could be the next Ryan Reynolds. Hollywood has certainly tried to make him a leading man and a box office draw for years.


----------



## gingerglory

> Nadin Hadi
> &#8207;@Nadin_Hadi
> #Berlinale market picks. The Light Between Oceans trailer = four hanky weepy & awardsy as hell.
> 7:03 AM - 11 Feb 2016



So when can we expect the trailer!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> So when can we expect the trailer!



Hopefully SOON!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Luvbolide said:


> Au contraries - tipped off means someone with a phone.  They don't have to observe anything.  Where else would tabloids get all the cr** that they run.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to desperately try to inject AV into every post on the Fassbender thread.




Have never seen "tipped off" defined as "someone with a phone" Here it means the newspaper was given information. That could have been by phone, most likely was. And whoever gave the newspaper the information must have been observing Michael or how else could they give the newspaper information describing what he was doing whilst at the club.

Your second comment puzzles me. I don't see how mentioning Alicia could be avoided when the issue being disputed (by another member) was Michael spending time at the club with her friend. And as she is Michael's girlfriend it's natural she is included in his thread at various times; I don't understand why that should be an issue.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Hopefully SOON!




Yes, very soon! [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> And The Help got 4 Oscar nominations and one win. Also Boyhood had a July US release date and received 6 Oscar nominations and a win. The latter had a lot of festival showings but The Help only a few smaller festivals.* Hopefully Cianfrance will push for some festivals for TLBO.*


Venice is possible. Blue Valentine was screened at Un Certain Regard,but I don't see DreamWorks-Touchstone Pictures pushing for it like Studio Canal probably did for Macbeth.

http://www.indiewire.com/article/mi...t-between-oceans-gets-a-release-date-20160210


> Based on the bestselling novel by M. L. Stedman, the drama centers on a lighthouse keeper and his wife after they find a child washed ashore on a lifeboat and decide to raise it as their own. Pairing Fassbender and Vikander at this point in their careers is simply too good to be true, and with some top talent behind the scenes, including "Macbeth" cinematographer Adam Arkapaw, "Oceans" has everything in place to be a masterpiece.
> 
> Now that Disney has set a September 2 release date, all eyes turn to the Cannes Film Festival in May, which will most likely host the drama's world premiere. "Oceans" could also find a spot in Venice in late August.





gingerglory said:


> So when can we expect the trailer!


Thanks!  

Kevin B. Lee for Fandor. I completely agree.


> On the other extreme, you&#8217;re supposed to notice everything about what Leonardo DiCaprio does in The Revenant, from speaking Pawnee dialect, to fighting a tribal ambush, to fighting a bear, to getting buried alive, to crawling through the wilderness for miles, to using fire to heal his neck wound, to surviving on raw bison liver, to fleeing an angry tribe of natives on horseback. It&#8217;s grandiose to the point of grandstanding, but on the other hand, it&#8217;s intensely committed, both physically and emotionally, and one can&#8217;t help but respect that. If Leo finally gets his Oscar for this, it will be well-earned. But does he deserve it the most?
> 
> 
> I say no, because there&#8217;s another actor who truly carried his movie from start to finish. Michael Fassbender appears in 89% of Steve Jobs, more than 30% more than any other nominee. But screen time isn&#8217;t the reason why he deserves to win. Well maybe it is, because it shows just how much the movie hinges on him as the engine that runs the show. Unlike The Revenant, Steve Jobs does not rely on flashy camerawork or lavish landscapes to capture the viewer. Instead it has Aaron Sorkin&#8217;s dense dialogue, which relies on Fassbender to turn it into a kind of verbal music that energizes each scene.
> 
> 
> What&#8217;s fascinating is that Fassbender doesn&#8217;t look or even sound like Steve Jobs. It&#8217;s not an impersonation, but an interpretation of a legendary personality: a man who is overbearing and unlikeable in an intensely compelling way. He moves relentlessly not just from scene to scene, but from decade to decade. For all his flash and fire, his performance reveals subtle changes in a man as he gradually comes to confront his own failings as a person, in quiet moments where he shows the ability to listen. Through moments big and small, Fassbender&#8217;s performance is the most vivid and complex portrayal among these nominees. It&#8217;s the performance that seems to contain the most of its movie inside of itself.


----------



## mollie12

Thanks Morgane for that Fandor link!  I agree with everything there.   I also think this was an interesting assessment of the Best Actor race:



> The spectacular flame-out of Steve Jobs from this year's Oscar race was depressing for once again illuminating the media complicity, mainly among those particularly susceptible full-time pundits who are perversely unaware of just how much their groupthink influences the industry's own, that goes into turning this dog-and-pony show, year in and year out, into a self-fulfilling prophecy. Once the frontrunner for best picture, the Danny Boyle film saw its Oscar ambitions stymied not so much by its underperformance at the box office, but instead by the million unnecessary think pieces debating the potential costs of said underperformance.
> 
> Rather than run with the narrative that Steve Jobs, like the Apple brand in its nascent years, was an underappreciated commodity, that it would not be hurt by its box-office failure any more than, say, Kathryn Bigelow's The Hurt Locker was, pundits stopped cheerleading for the film because they convinced themselves it was no longer fashionable to do so. (Being right, after all, is the modus operandi of the average pundit's investment in any given year's Oscar race.) And because the hearts and minds of the industry, at least its ears, are privy to how films go up like stocks on the countless charts published on sites like GoldDerby, a challenger quickly became an also-ran.
> 
> We mourn the killing of Steve Jobs's Oscar ambitions in part because the hysterically extravagant dimensions of the film are missed in a category where more artlessly vulgar excesses, or lack thereof, were ultimately recognized. But I mostly mourn it for how it's wrecked Michael Fassbender's odds. Most pundits will acknowledge that he remains the most deserving performer here, and by a wide margin, but when you know that funds from a studio's expensive FYC campaigns are allocated to sites on which prediction articles are published, it's understandable why the only narrative being regurgitated about this particular race is the one that declares Leonardo DiCaprio worthy of vaping at the SAGs and shagging twentysomethings not because he's human, but because he got cold for his art.



http://www.slantmagazine.com/house/article/oscar-2016-winner-predictions-actor

And so is this:



> *Michael Fassbender - Steve Jobs*
> To not project to the rafters when playing a megalomaniac like Steve Jobs would be to miss the character entirely. What's most exciting about Fassbender in the film is that he's never been so vocal on screen, so this performance is a clear 180 from his usual brooding work. The Jobs version of brooding he gives here is to verbally eviscerate the ensemble and audience in Sorkinese at 100 words a minute. Sorry, no hams this time.
> Level of Ham: Tenderloin - a refined standout



http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2016/2/11/best-actor-the-year-of-the-ham.html


----------



## gingerglory

Thanks for the Fandor link and the slant article! 100% agree! What they said and pointed out are keys, very insightful. I really believe Michael's performance of Steve Jobs can stand the test of time.

As for TLBO, hopefully its producer, Heyman, has some ideas to push it.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> From what I understand, Michael was partying with the CREW from The Snowman, NOT with anyone's friend . Its reaching a bit far to say he was hanging with the dj. No, with the crew . As for the release of TLBO, ouch, on a holiday weekend? Who's gonna see it when its a busy time to travel and spend time with family? And it being an awards push? Its a bit too soon to tell. We'll see how well its received



I just got caught up on all the Fassy gossip. The norwegian news outlet just stated that he was partying with the Snoqman crew and the DJ at the party was Vaal. Dont know where the other details about a certain Swede came from, neither do we really care, do we? lol Antyhing to bring up her name. 

Speaking of Michael partying with his friends, I just saw that he will be going to the Baftas and sitting far far away from the Swede. Good for him. He can enjoy in peace with her not trying to leech all up on him like she did at the globes!

TLBO is going to be another big flop added to Michael's name. Take my word for it.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> He could be the next Ryan Reynolds. Hollywood has certainly tried to make him a leading man and a box office draw for years.



As much as I, and Michael, would love for it to happen, I dont think it will happen at all. Michael is an actor's actor. He is not great at selecting good commercial movies that will make him a "movie star". Deadpool will shoot Ryan Reynolds into superstardom. Keeping my fingers crossed that Michael can pick a better commercial project for himself in the future. I want it to happen with Assassin's Creed but I dont think it will.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I just got caught up on all the Fassy gossip. The norwegian news outlet just stated that he was partying with the Snoqman crew and the DJ at the party was Vaal. Dont know where the other details about a certain Swede came from, neither do we really care, do we? lol Antyhing to bring up her name.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Michael partying with his friends, I just saw that he will be going to the Baftas and sitting far far away from the Swede. Good for him. He can enjoy in peace with her not trying to leech all up on him like she did at the globes!
> 
> 
> 
> TLBO is going to be another big flop added to Michael's name. Take my word for it.





No, thats not correct. The Norwegian news outlet said very little - Michael was at the club with some of the Snowman crew, and this:

"He was observed on the night club The Villa in Oslo, where he stood together with the British Dj "Vaal".

-Michael danced and enjoyed the nightlife in Oslo together with the female Dj Vaal, TV 2 was tipped."

The DJ is a close friend of Alicia. I don't see the point in disputing what TV 2 wrote; whether you choose to believe it is another matter.

Why claim Alicia leeches? She is Michael's girlfriend whether people like her or not and has carved a successful career for herself through hard work and good choices and is now being recognised and rewarded. Michael himself said he was very proud of her and they looked totally smitten at the Globes. Who knows if that's the final seating plan for the Baftas? Regardless they will be together when the ceremony is over. 

Shame you have such a low expectation for TLBO. Not sure how you define a flop? The film was never intended to be a blockbuster and had a modest budget. I don't pretend to be an expert in these matters but I do know the book was a huge success and there IS an audience for it regardless of release date. I expect it to be neither a flop nor a big money spinner, but a film enjoyed by many and which could  well garner award nominations for the lead actors.


----------



## gingerglory

> Who knows if that's the final seating plan for the Baftas? Regardless they will be together when the ceremony is over.



These pics are never the actual seating arrangement. They just played around the pics and posted them online so people know who's gonna come besides the actual announcement. If you look at their pics, the placement of headshots changes as well. They are not consistent. Also, in 2014, one picture showed Michael's pic was placed beside Cate Blanchette and the other one showed his pic was placed between Penelope Cruz and Viola Davis. And turned out he was actually sit between his mom and Chiwetel at the ceremony.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> These pics are never the actual seating arrangement. They just played around the pics and posted them online so people know who's gonna come besides the actual announcement. If you look at their pics, the placement of headshots changes as well. They are not consistent. Also, in 2014, one picture showed Michael's pic was placed beside Cate Blanchette and the other one showed his pic was placed between Penelope Cruz and Viola Davis. And turned out he was actually sit between his mom and Chiwetel at the ceremony.




Yes, I'm sure you're right[emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> I just got caught up on all the Fassy gossip. The norwegian news outlet just stated that he was partying with the Snoqman crew and the DJ at the party was Vaal. Dont know where the other details about a certain Swede came from, neither do we really care, do we? lol Antyhing to bring up her name.
> 
> Speaking of Michael partying with his friends, I just saw that he will be going to the Baftas and sitting far far away from the Swede. Good for him. He can enjoy in peace with her not trying to leech all up on him like she did at the globes!
> 
> TLBO is going to be another big flop added to Michael's name. Take my word for it.


 I saw pics of him with the crew and what? reports saying he was with the dj? I can make a report too, just have a cellphone handy and the right number to call. Simple. There goes that name again. 
Anyways, its cool Michael will b eat the BAFTAs, I know he'll have fun partying, even more so that he'll be sitting next to his peers


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Excuse me? I can have an opinion on something without being told to be shamed about it. Just becuase this movie has two of your most favorite people in the whole entire world in it, does not mean that other people can't have differing opinions on its success or lack of.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> I saw pics of him with the crew and what? reports saying he was with the dj? I can make a report too, just have a cellphone handy and the right number to call. Simple. There goes that name again.
> Anyways, its cool Michael will b eat the BAFTAs, I know he'll have fun partying, even more so that he'll be sitting next to his peers



Hahah yes! I am sure he has having lot it's fun in Norway with all the ladies around. Who cares about a random DJ anyway. Irrelevant details


----------



## pearlyqueen

However there are no reports from Norway of Michael having fun with any ladies. Or from anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Now this would liven up proceedings at BAFTA!

http://hotradiouk.com/stephen-fry-reveals-plans-dry-hump-michael-fassbender-baftas/


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Thanks Morgane for that Fandor link!  I agree with everything there.   I also think this was an interesting assessment of the Best Actor race:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.slantmagazine.com/house/article/oscar-2016-winner-predictions-actor
> 
> And so is this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefilmexperience.net/blog/2016/2/11/best-actor-the-year-of-the-ham.html



Thanks!  Needless to say,I agree with everything. Gonzalez's article reminds me of what Tapley wrote after the nominations:


> I have a serious bone to pick with the writers branch passing over Aaron Sorkins brilliant (full-stop) scripting of Steve Jobs, one of the years best films and a fascinating character-study-as-biopic. I think its a shame voters are so often unwilling to recognize a film that flopped at the box office, and theres no question this films crash and burn upon wide release caused many to rethink their position on it. (Ive had the conversations. Theyre infuriating).






pearlyqueen said:


> Now this would liven up proceedings at BAFTA!
> 
> http://hotradiouk.com/stephen-fry-reveals-plans-dry-hump-michael-fassbender-baftas/


----------



## Allie28

Michael and Alicia in London leaving the Baftas Brunch together...












Source:  Twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Michael and Alicia in London leaving the Baftas Brunch together...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:  Twitter




Thanks for posting Allie [emoji2]

No jacket for Michael! It's quite cold in London today - maybe feels warm to him after Oslo! At least Alicia is wearing something warmer.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Interesting source of those pics


----------



## Hackensack

Love Michael's hair in these photos--not too short, not too long.  He looks rested and actually relaxed.  Good to see him not enveloped in the green Oslo jacket.


----------



## Allie28

Other fans were there and got pics too.  This lucky gal got these two ...








Source:  https://twitter.com/Liiiiinzz


----------



## gingerglory

Thanks Allie!

Love the profile! #Perfect profile is perfect! and the hair!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Thanks Allie!
> 
> Love the profile! #Perfect profile is perfect! and the hair!



Yes, I've always loved his profile.  This is one of my favorite profile pics of him....




As Magneto would say...  "Perfection".  

http://www.gettyimages.com/photos/m...chael fassbender golden globes 2012&sort=best


----------



## mollie12

MF, AV, and Vincent Cassell attended a pre-Baftas party together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> MF, AV, and Vincent Cassell attended a pre-Baftas party together.




Yes; Alicia was hosting it and Michael's parents attended too [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

Michael leaving Claridges Featuring. Some paparazzi craziness...


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics! Yes,he looks relaxed.



mollie12 said:


> MF, AV, and Vincent Cassell attended a pre-Baftas party together.


Thanks. 

The Telegraph's Robbie Collin  has Michael among his winners (he should win)

I wonder who has left this comment..  


> Steve Jobs was completely overrated and Fassbender was miscast. He only got nominated because his peers like him and campaign for this baity film was strong in a weak year. One of the reasons it bombed so badly was him, he sank the movie.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I wonder who has left this comment..



 I thoroughly enjoyed other comments at that article. All of them (except another poster) make THAT comment and the article and Goldsmith silly.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> MF, AV, and Vincent Cassell attended a pre-Baftas party together.


.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia pictured leaving the BAFTA dinner last night:
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://twitter.com/jcsepjj/status/698778800591605760


----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics of Michael having a good time at the pre BAFTA party last night in this article:

http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/awards-season/news/g36447/exclusive-inside-louis-vuittons/


----------



## mollie12

It's kind of funny after all that back-and-forth about DJ Vaal/Coco Sumner a few days ago that she was actually at the Bafta Louis Vuitton party and was photographed leaving with them.  PQ was probably right.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> More pics of Michael having a good time at the pre BAFTA party last night in this article:
> 
> http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/awards-season/news/g36447/exclusive-inside-louis-vuittons/



Thank you, pearly. If you don't mind me posting the pics here, I just love his look there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael setting off from his hotel
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://twitter.com/annacgk/status/698913995781230592


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed other comments at that article. All of them (except another poster) make THAT comment and the article and Goldsmith silly.


And it's nice compared to what I've read when Steve Jobs was released.. 

Thanks for the pics.  I like how they try to be low key every time they see a phoographer... 

He looks great.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Gooid luck darling !!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

I would feel some sorta way if my "bf" refused to kiss me when the kiss cam came my way. But its alright, we're private :lolots:


----------



## BadAzzBish

FassbenderLover said:


> I would feel some sorta way if my "bf" refused to kiss me when the kiss cam came my way. But its alright, we're private [emoji38]ots:[emoji23][emoji23]


And wont walk red carpets with u [emoji19]


----------



## Hackensack

Sigh . . . .


----------



## gingerglory

> Why put a kiss cam on Alicia and Michael when you know how important it is to them to keep their relationship private?! #BAFTAs
> &#8212; Fanny (@Fanniiy)



Plus, they are sitting together. That already says it all. He's never a showy person and never will. He's even awkward to talk about his relationship in the interview, not to mention to put him on the spot for the display. His private life is just a no-go. The kiss cam is just cheesy and cheap. cringe to watch. Good for him to refuse to play along.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> I would feel some sorta way if my "bf" refused to kiss me when the kiss cam came my way. But its alright, we're private :lolots:



Lol do you think that's what happened at the New Year's Eve too?? Fassy refused to kiss Alicia. That's why in her pathetic little interview she said "I think I kissed my boyfriend" Hahahahahah it all makes sense now


----------



## Morgane

I always love the coherence..  People were complaining for some fanpics (huge pr stants,apparently ) because he was so low key before this pr games with Vikander..  Now they're doing their own thing separately,they're not walking any red carpet together,basically doing the opposite of what every pr,fake couple does and they're still very fake..   If he had kissed her with an entire theatre watching him (not his style ) ,the reaction would have been "see how they're pr,he was so low key!!!"  . Now that he's not kissing her,looking obviously embarrassed,that she's not kissing him,they're very,very fake.. Hilarious.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Plus, they are sitting together. That already says it all. He's never a showy person and never will. He's even awkward to talk about his relationship in the interview, not to mention to put him on the spot for the display. *His private life is just a no-go.* The kiss cam is just cheesy and cheap. cringe to watch. Good for him to refuse to play along.



This is a concept that some people don't understand.. But you know,there's something called agenda...  and everything should fit  that "particular" agenda..


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Lol do you think that's what happened at the New Year's Eve too?? Fassy refused to kiss Alicia. That's why in her pathetic little interview she said "I think I kissed my boyfriend" Hahahahahah it all makes sense now


 He's so private yet they kissed very publicly in NY and at Cannes. How many saw that? A lot right? But in an audience they refused to kiss? Hmm. But he's private right? He doesn't do pda right? They don't walk the red carpet together yet sit together. But they're a private couple right? Hmm. Ok . Wonder how long they will keep up this game?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Because their private? I wonder if he had his people pull the plug or she had it done? Either way, very embarrassing on this day. Valentine's day. Of all days https://t.co/80AP5eglO7


----------



## mollie12

Fave moment of the night is the photo of Michael and Mark Ruffalo meeting each other.  They're both fans of each other.  Michael's name-dropped Mark as a huge inspiration before.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I always love the coherence..  People were complaining for some fanpics (huge pr stants,apparently ) because he was so low key before this pr games with Vikander..  Now they're doing their own thing separately,they're not walking any red carpet together,basically doing the opposite of what every pr,fake couple does and they're still very fake..   *If he had kissed her with an entire theatre watching him (not his style ) ,the reaction would have been "see how they're pr,he was so low key!!!"  . Now that he's not kissing her,looking obviously embarrassed,that she's not kissing him,they're very,very fake.. Hilarious. *



Like I say before again and again and gain. They will never win and he and his gf,whoever she is, will never win unless he's single again and fulfill his ultimate bachelor role. 

Hope there will be a better quality of this video. He's in a good spirit. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM2s91yFOpA


----------



## gingerglory

some more


----------



## Allie28

Michael looked dashing in his tux as usual.

I'd love to see Michael and Mark Ruffalo in a film together.

He and Alicia are damned no matter what they do so they should just keep doing what they want as they have been the last 14 months.

PS.  Thanks for the pics everyone!


----------



## scarlet555

Still why didn't he kiss his GF on kiss cam is weird, I'd be a bit hurt if I was her.  Mayb not real couple maybe not staged so no kiss?  I mean all sorts of crap goes through my mind.  Damn if he did and more damn if he didn't though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just finished watching the Baftas - what is all this about Michael refusing to kiss Alicia? The kiss cam was a joke and focussed on 4 random sets of unrelated people - I didn't see it it go anywhere near Michael and Alicia! They were holding hands on one of the rare occasions the camera went to them though. 

ETA - I see that Michael's bit was edited out and not shown on the tv broadcast. Don't blame them for not participating as it was a joke thing that suddenly went onto a personal relationship and would have looked tacky in the circumstances. The other 4 were Stanley Tucci and Cuba Gooding Jnr, Maggie Smith and Leo DiCaprio, Bryan Cranston and Julianne Moore and Eddie Izzard and Rebel Wilson.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOLOL That's because it was cut. Its all over twitter that they cut it cuz he refused to kiss her LOL Ahh the private couple


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> LOLOL That's because it was cut. Its all over twitter that they cut it cuz he refused to kiss her LOL Ahh the private couple




That's because they don't pimp out their relationship for the amusement of others or for PR - see my previous post.


----------



## FassbenderLover

See my previous post when I said they kissed on the streets on NY and Cannes
Whether its for the amusement of others or no, its amusing not only to his fans but tho those at the BAFTAS. They can cut ti as much as they want but its still out there


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> That's because they don't pimp out their relationship for the amusement of others or for PR - see my previous post.


Right.  My feelings exactly.


----------



## gingerglory

Wanna a kiss? Here is your kiss, BBC.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Right.  My feelings exactly.




Some folk just don't get it! 

Meanwhile back in the real world Michael and Alicia recently arrived at the BAFTA afterparty together - I'm sure Michael will give her plenty of kisses in private [emoji3]

https://twitter.com/andiniria9/status/698996228600827904


----------



## FassbenderLover

Arrived together? :lolots::lolots: More like he was way ahead of her while she waved to the camera


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yes arrived together in the same car, and will leave together and return to the same hotel room together. They are a private couple, not all actors want their relationship chewed over in the tabloids, they dislike being papped together too. Conversely people who seem them together in private frequently remark on how loved up they are. It's called separating the professional and personal lives.


----------



## FassbenderLover

From what I heard, she got mad at him cuz he didn't want to take pap pics with her. SHE wanted to have her picture taken, HE did not. In the end she got what she wanted, hence their pics being taken last night. But they're private right. Well I know one of them is


----------



## Kendalia

Is it really known that they go back to the same hotel room?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kendalia said:


> Is it really known that they go back to the same hotel room?




99.999% as they are staying at the same hotel and have been a couple for nearly 18 months.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> From what I heard, she got mad at him cuz he didn't want to take pap pics with her. SHE wanted to have her picture taken, HE did not. In the end she got what she wanted, hence their pics being taken last night. But they're private right. Well I know one of them is




Oh and where did that come from? A reliable source? Tumblr anon? Alicia is just as private as Michael.


----------



## scarlet555

This thread ...&#128517;&#128121; some fans talk like they are insiders which is ... Pretty funny.


----------



## baewatch

Its a pity that neither of them got an award. 
They seem like the real deal too


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yes, because they're so private that they're never around other people, they never interact with each other in front of other people, they would never be themselves in front of other people so of course they would never fight in front of other people. They're the perfect couple for all to see right? Its not the first time Ive heard of her being nasty with him, matters not the source. They're both actors so yeas they know how to act for the cameras. But they're private and loving right


----------



## FassbenderLover

You know what, they can stay in the same hotel, same hotel room but separate bedrooms


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> You know what, they can stay in the same hotel, same hotel room but separate bedrooms




Loool, right....that sounds likely


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Yes, because they're so private that they're never around other people, they never interact with each other in front of other people, they would never be themselves in front of other people so of course they would never fight in front of other people. They're the perfect couple for all to see right? Its not the first time Ive heard of her being nasty with him, matters not the source. They're both actors so yeas they know how to act for the cameras. But they're private and loving right




If they wanted to act up for the cameras why do they refuse to do it then? Seems your source is not reliable as you don't want to state it, people invent lies all the time to further their agenda. I suggest all these stories you've heard about Alicia being nasty to Michael come from such people. Why do you disregard the observations of those who see them together first hand in private though?? If they make any comment about them it's always how loved up they are.


----------



## Hackensack

FassbenderLover said:


> From what I heard, she got mad at him cuz he didn't want to take pap pics with her. SHE wanted to have her picture taken, HE did not. In the end she got what she wanted, hence their pics being taken last night. But they're private right. Well I know one of them is


This story came from one of the many anons on a blog that shall be nameless.


----------



## Kendalia

I just sort of assumed since Michael's parents were visiting that he would have a suite so he could spend some time with them and maybe plan if they were going to the Academy Awards with him.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ahh yes, they're so loved up yet their body language says so much. Of course I don't have to say how miserable he looks. So every source tell lies? Well then, any "source" that say they looked "loved up" at an event is lying then. Or should I take it as fact? Or is it cuz its on a site such as tumblr that its not fact and such "sources" cant possibly be telling the truth. Yet when its from say, twitter or instagram or other sites, such "sources" wont dare make things up right? Btw, there was a story about her throwing her shoe at someone, but I guess that "source" was lying huh?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kendalia said:


> I just sort of assumed since Michael's parents were visiting that he would have a suite so he could spend some time with them and maybe plan if they were going to the Academy Awards with him.




I doubt it. Apparently EE BAFTA provides the hotel accommodation for the nominees and I doubt it would stretch to their relatives. More likely his parents used his allocated room and he was with Alicia. Same as the BAFTA tickets, the nominees only got a single plus one so it seems Alicia used hers for one of Michael's parents; Alicia was sandwiched between Michael and his mum and his dad


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Ahh yes, they're so loved up yet their body language says so much. Of course I don't have to say how miserable he looks. So every source tell lies? Well then, any "source" that say they looked "loved up" at an event is lying then. Or should I take it as fact? Or is it cuz its on a site such as tumblr that its not fact and such "sources" cant possibly be telling the truth. Yet when its from say, twitter or instagram or other sites, such "sources" wont dare make things up right? Btw, there was a story about her throwing her shoe at someone, but I guess that "source" was lying huh?




Yep, all the tumblr anons are making up rubbish, can't believe anyone would take it seriously. The people who see them together on Twitter, Instagram or journalists are not usually invested fans hiding behind a cloak of anonymity and don't have an agenda to discredit. 

They don't like being papped together and it makes them uncomfortable. However there are plenty of pics of them taken when they are caught off guard  where you can obviously see how smitten they are with each other.


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> some more





Allie28 said:


> Michael looked dashing in his tux as usual.
> 
> I'd love to see Michael and Mark Ruffalo in a film together.
> 
> He and Alicia are damned no matter what they do so they should just keep doing what they want as they have been the last 14 months.
> 
> PS.  Thanks for the pics everyone!


This.


FassbenderLover said:


> He's so private yet they kissed very publicly in NY and at Cannes. How many ? A lot right? But in an audience they refused to kiss? Hmm. But he's private right? He doesn't do pda right? They don't walk the red carpet together yet sit as. But they're a private couple right? Hmm. Ok . Wonder how long they will keep up this game?


You're talking about completely different things.


pearlyqueen said:


> L'h and where did that come from? A reliable source? Tumblr anon? Alicia is just as private as Michael.





pearlyqueen said:


> If they wanted to act up for the cameras why do they refuse to do it then? Seems your source is not reliable as you don't want to state it, people invent lies all the time to further their agenda. I suggest all these stories you've heard about Alicia being nasty to Michael come from such people. Why do you disregard the observations of those who see them together first hand in private though?? If they make any comment about them it's always how loved up they are.


The point is that some people want exactly that (acting up for the cameras) for obvious reasons.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Stephen Fry is getting some stick on Twitter for embarrassing Michael...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> You're talking about completely different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they wanted to act up for the cameras why do they refuse to do it then? Seems your source is not reliable as you don't want to state it, people invent lies all the time to further their agenda. I suggest all these stories you've heard about Alicia being nasty to Michael come from such people. Why do you disregard the observations of those who see them together first hand in private though?? If they make any comment about them it's always how loved up they are.[/QUOTE
> 
> The point is that some people want exactly that,for obvious reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very obvious reasons! But these people are a tiny minority, a mere handful who refuse to see what is obvious to the rest of the world. Vast majority of people who express an opinion on social media think Michael and Alicia make a lovely couple[emoji3]
Click to expand...


----------



## mollie12

> A woman I work with used to be in the film industry and today she was telling me how one of her favorite memories is smoking weed with Michael Fassbender out of an antler.



http://brangiojite.tumblr.com/post/139326891377/a-woman-i-work-with-used-to-be-in-the-film

This is better gossip from Tumblr than what's being discussed.


----------



## miasharma

Kendalia said:


> I just sort of assumed since Michael's parents were visiting that he would have a suite so he could spend some time with them and maybe plan if they were going to the Academy Awards with him.



You might be right. As a multimillionaire movie actor, I'm sure he would have thought to get a suite to spend more time with his parents. 

Some people present made up gossip here as if it were 100% true. Just becuase we have names on here does not make us any less anonymous and the stories any more credible than the ones at fassy tea.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


>



The stuff being made up like its first hand knowledge about Michael and Alicia's rooming situation is particularly hilarious today. At least when we speculate, we let it know than its an opinion and not a fact


----------



## pearlyqueen

The EE BAFTA hotel accommodation for nominees is not made up or gossip - check with them if you like. And it's reasonable to assume that as Michael and Alicia are a couple they would share a room - that's what normal people do in the real world.


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> The EE BAFTA hotel accommodation for nominees is not made up or gossip - check with them if you like. And it's reasonable to assume that as Michael and Alicia are a couple they would share a room - that's what normal people do in the real world.



First time poster and longtime lurker...so be kind ladies! 

I would think they both have hotel suites mainly because they would each have a team of stylists, make up artists, etc. getting them ready. Too crowded, otherwise. Plus, they're not normal...rich and famous.

Now, I'm assuming at the end of the evening they would end up in one room, like PQ says.

As for the avoidance of the kiss--weird! They are actors for god's sake and one would assume are highly impulsive and up for improv. He could have at least picked up her hand and faux gallantly kissed it. Their stiffness comes off as self important and paranoid.

You are actors! Remember?! This had to have eyes rolling behind the screnes. Like get over yourselves. No one is that interested. They're more just weirded out.

Someone get a defibrillator for Weinstein, stat!


----------



## miasharma

Rasras said:


> First time poster and longtime lurker...so be kind ladies!
> 
> I would think they both have hotel suites mainly because they would each have a team of stylists, make up artists, etc. getting them ready. Too crowded, otherwise. Plus, they're not normal...rich and famous.
> 
> Now, I'm assuming at the end of the evening they would end up in one room, like PQ says.
> 
> As for the avoidance of the kiss--weird! They are actors for god's sake and one would assume are highly impulsive and up for improv. He could have at least picked up her hand and faux gallantly kissed it. Their stiffness comes off as self important and paranoid.
> 
> You are actors! Remember?! This had to have eyes rolling behind the screnes. Like get over yourselves. No one is that interested. They're more just weirded out.
> 
> Someone get a defibrillator for Weinstein, stat!



Love your post! Makes perfect sense. Millionaire Michael will get a comfortable room for his parents to stay at before he gives up his own room that He will definitely need to get ready for the awards. 

ITA with your comment about the kiss cam. There is nothing tacky about it. Its valentines day and the presenter was trying to be funny with the theme. These two oscar nominated actors could at least play along rather than sit there like awkward dummies. They made the moment so awkward that it had to be cut out of the show. A kiss on the cheek or hand will not lessen their privacy any less than sitting together.

By the way, I know many here claim that these two are abnormally private about their personal lives but as Fassbender lover already stated, these two have had proper make out sessions in front of the paparazzi.  So a kiss to play along today would not have been a big deal. These two are such a weird couple. 

I am praying that fassy does dodge the LV heels that Alicia will surely throw at his face when they go to their room at night for dissing her in front of everyone...you know since Fassy gave his room to his parents. LOL


----------



## Rasras

I kind of feel bad for her. Rejection is rejection.

In front of cameras and I am sure he is over and explaining himself to her.

Don't drink the kool aid. Wake up. It is okay. We have all been there. Celebrity has NOTHING to do with this lack of love.


----------



## Rasras

If you have to explain it away....it ain't love darling.

This is the most fake love you will get. The truth.

One day you will meet your soul mate and this will seem like a hangover on a camcorder.


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## mchris55

fassbenderlover said:


>



lol!!!!!


----------



## Kendalia

I hope they don't sit together at the Academy Awards.  It might open them up for more jokes and also they look like they have more fun apart while in public.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


>



Great pics Ginger!  Thanks!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


>




Beautiful pic of Michael and Alicia - it celebrates their relationship with dignity unlike a tacky kiss cam [emoji3]
Thanks for posting!


----------



## mollie12

I wonder if Stephen Fry and Fassbender even remember that they did a movie together!   He was an itty-bitty pretty thing back then.


----------



## gingerglory

I think they remember it. At least Fry just mentioned it in the video that PQ posted not long ago. And I doubt Michael will forget his costar either.


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> I think they remember it. At least Fry just mentioned it in the video that PQ posted not long ago. And I doubt Michael will forget his costar either.



I forgot to watch that!

ETA:  OMG, I love Fry's description of MF as a "naughty...scapegrace...scalliwag, but entirely charming and brilliant".  Sums him up really!


----------



## FassbenderLover

HA!!! Her hands are like "whats up with that?" And that forced smile he has going on and the way how he's holding his hands? LOL, if only I were invisible to know what took place between them. No doubt she threw a couple LV shoes at him . Dignity my foot


----------



## gingerglory

Michael talked about the diversity in cinema. starting at 0:32

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EActW8CD0E


----------



## pearlyqueen

Funny the way people view photographs differently. Over on Instagram the official BAFTA pic has over 2,000 likes and all the comments are what a beautiful couple Michael and Alicia are and how in love.... See here:
https://instagram.com/p/BBz-E7mm5E-/

Here's another pic of them at the Baftas from Rex features and if you look closely you can see they are holding hands [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

Steve Jobs' blu-rey comes out tomorrow. Here is a little featurette about Steve and Scully

https://youtu.be/s0ZT5p_xRmU


----------



## gingerglory

I remember Michael mentioned his plan to take a break when EW reported his reaction to his Oscar nomination. He got asked about it again at BAFTA from twitter questions, I think.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> HA!!! Her hands are like "whats up with that?" And that forced smile he has going on and the way how he's holding his hands? LOL, if only I were invisible to know what took place between them. No doubt she threw a couple LV shoes at him . Dignity my foot



LOL!!!!
Jack and Rose 4EVA!!!!!

King Leo lifts all the boats!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I remember Michael mentioned his plan to take a break when EW reported his reaction to his Oscar nomination. He got asked about it again at BAFTA from twitter questions, I think.




Yes he did say that - I saw the interview with Zoe Ball and he definitely said in the summer and at least 6 months. It's from the live stream which you should be able to watch here:

http://youtu.be/IvyrzT1MP3c

Michael's interview is at 1:14


----------



## FassbenderLover

-Looks closely- Ahh yes, it does look like they're holding hands, barely. But wait -looks closer- is Michael looking up? But why? Could it be that the camera has a tendency to focus on actors to capture their reaction? I believe h also looks up (at the camera) when Kate was giving her speech and mentioned him. So you see, being an actor he has to put on a certain performance. Now I wonder how it would look for him if every time the camera showed his face he had a sour look on his face and crossing his arms? Exactly. So them "holding hands" means nothing. Its all for show. Showmance that is


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> Funny the way people view photographs differently. Over on Instagram the official BAFTA pic has over 2,000 likes and all the comments are what a beautiful couple Michael and Alicia are and how in love.... See here:
> https://instagram.com/p/BBz-E7mm5E-/
> 
> Here's another pic of them at the Baftas from Rex features and if you look closely you can see they are holding hands [emoji3]
> View attachment 3274682



At best, she's reaching and putting her hand on his. Just like she did at the GG's. Bless her, she's trying. He's not even paying attention to her.

He had great chemistry with Kate last night, though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Loool, where's the logic in declining a kiss cam and red carpet PDA if there's a showmance? And with his parents sitting next to Alicia too.. beggars belief.


----------



## miasharma

I went over to everyone's favorite blog Fassytea just now and saw pics from the afterparty. Fassy had people sitting between him and alicia, on their valentines dinner. He really was not having any of her.

On the other hand, Alicia was looking longingly at Harvey Weinstein. Perhaps Harvey was able to provide a kiss and his member to Alicia since Michael stayed far from her LOL. I dont see holding hands pics anywhere? Imaginations running high on _both _sides today.

Edit: Oh I see the pics that could be interpreted as them holding hands by _some_. Except the hands are cut off in the pic hahahahah


----------



## mollie12

Everything about this is hilarious:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...el-Fassbender-girlfriend-Alicia-Vikander.html


----------



## BadAzzBish

twiddlebird said:


> At best, she's reaching and putting her hand on his. Just like she did at the GG's. Bless her, she's trying. He's not even paying attention to her.
> 
> He had great chemistry with Kate last night, though.


^This!


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Everything about this is hilarious:
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...el-Fassbender-girlfriend-Alicia-Vikander.html



I know!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> I went over to everyone's favorite blog Fassytea just now and saw pics from the afterparty. Fassy had people sitting between him and alicia, on their valentines dinner. He really was not having any of her.
> 
> On the other hand, Alicia was looking longingly at Harvey Weinstein. Perhaps Harvey was able to provide a kiss and his member to Alicia since Michael stayed far from her LOL. I dont see holding hands pics anywhere? Imaginations running high on _both _sides today.
> 
> Edit: Oh I see the pics that could be interpreted as them holding hands by _some_. Except the hands are cut off in the pic hahahahah


 :lolots::lolots::lolots:
On top of that I dont Michael would care one bit if Dris flirt with AV LOL. Did they walk hand in hand? Cuz I saw the video and he was walking ahead of her


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> At best, she's reaching and putting her hand on his. Just like she did at the GG's. Bless her, she's trying. He's not even paying attention to her.
> 
> He had great chemistry with Kate last night, though.


 The man has chemistry with just about everyone else. That man don't care anymore


----------



## Rasras

FassbenderLover said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> On top of that I dont Michael would care one bit if Dris flirt with AV LOL. Did they walk hand in hand? Cuz I saw the video and he was walking ahead of her



Yeah, he really was walking quickly ahead of her. I saw that video on Instagram. Like why not just walk side by side?


----------



## Rasras

She should have pretended to twist her ankle and cry out in pain. Then the real dilemma occurs for him. Does he go back and help (whilst admitting to sideline audience that he's with her) or does he commit to privacy and leave her on the red carpet hobbling into the after party, solo?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Rasras said:


> Yeah, he really was walking quickly ahead of her. I saw that video on Instagram. Like why not just walk side by side?


 The man didn't bother to kiss her so makes no sense walk beside her


----------



## Reborn

Wow..came back for the Baftas and Vikassy did not disappoint for the gossip produced LOL.
I think they might have had a lovers tiff before the Baftas. Nothing major, as these things happen.  She was looking a bit red eyed in some of the earlier red carpet pics.
Also Michael was being a mean old scrooge by not kissing her! He humiliated them and probably faced questions for most of the eve following as to why he didn't do it.
Shy my a*s!! This was not shy it was very badly judged and caused them both a lot of embarrassment as a result.
When he did the whole we are going to seperate places interview at the GGs I thought that was weird but this is a new level of idiocy on his part. Its not normal regardless if you are supposedly a private couple. Real love cannot hide itself, and little tidbits of affection are not going to kill anyone. He has kissed her a few times in public done hand holding etc, so this was just weird and a bit cowardly.
He is almost 40 for goodness sake and is acting like he is in a child's playground, I felt ashamed of him in all honesty. Whether this relationship is real or fake, (pick whichever view suits you) he should have committed to the cause and puckered up. 
He really showed himself up as a not so nice bf on valentines night. Poor show Michael!!


----------



## miasharma

Reborn said:


> Wow..came back for the Baftas and Vikassy did not disappoint for the gossip produced LOL.
> I think they might have had a lovers tiff before the Baftas. Nothing major, as these things happen.  She was looking a bit red eyed in some of the earlier red carpet pics.
> Also Michael was being a mean old scrooge by not kissing her! He humiliated them and probably faced questions for most of the eve following as to why he didn't do it.
> Shy my a*s!! This was not shy it was very badly judged and caused them both a lot of embarrassment as a result.
> When he did the whole we are going to seperate places interview at the GGs I thought that was weird but this is a new level of idiocy on his part. Its not normal regardless if you are supposedly a private couple. Real love cannot hide itself, and little tidbits of affection are not going to kill anyone. He has kissed her a few times in public done hand holding etc, so this was just weird and a bit cowardly.
> He is almost 40 for goodness sake and is acting like he is in a child's playground, I felt ashamed of him in all honesty. Whether this relationship is real or fake, (pick whichever view suits you) he should have committed to the cause and puckered up.
> He really showed himself up as a not so nice bf on valentines night. Poor show Michael!!



I agree with everything you said but I would like to point out that Alicia did not bother to kiss him either. Their part was cut from the broadcast but it sounded as though they both sat there staring at the camera and looking like awkward dummies. 50% Alicia's fault too. 

And you may be right about the fight between them because they did not sit together for their dinner either. Would you have someone (paula?) sit between you and your girlfriend of over a year during dinner on Valentine's day?


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> On top of that I dont Michael would care one bit if Dris flirt with AV LOL. Did they walk hand in hand? Cuz I saw the video and he was walking ahead of her



Is this video from a gossip site or news site? I tried searching but could not find it. Was he doing his characteristic power walk? LOL


----------



## Rasras

https://instagram.com/p/BByKHQmoBuc/


----------



## Hackensack

This whole "kiss" thing is a manufactured controversy.  If the BBC had left it in, it probably would not have received any commentary, but because they cut it out, the DM and gossip blogs can go wild with how embarrassing it was.  They showed free will in not performing as a couple on command, and I respect them for it.  Lainey's column yesterday on the subject is a good one. And she also points out that they were the only real couple who were singled out for this.


----------



## mchris55

Not manufactured, it happened and people are commenting. It's more than a non kiss, he actually looked at his watch!! 

Then we have the fictional "My thing with this girl is not for the world", which is only surpassed in hilarity by the nonfictional Kanye-isms, starting with #fingersinthebooty. 

2016, you are too much already!!!


----------



## Hackensack

I said the controversy was manufactured, not the event.  The "my thing with this girl is not for the world" is from the Sun.  Enough said.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> This whole "kiss" thing is a manufactured controversy.  If the BBC had left it in, it probably would not have received any commentary, but because they cut it out, the DM and gossip blogs can go wild with how embarrassing it was.  They showed free will in not performing as a couple on command, and I respect them for it.  Lainey's column yesterday on the subject is a good one. And she also points out that they were the only real couple who were singled out for this.




Exactly - it's all a hyped up nonsense by tabloids, seized upon by gossip bloggers. I've read many people comment how refreshing it is to see two actors show some dignity by declining to participate in the tacky show cam which belongs at American sport events. Many others commended them for keeping their love life private too. And let's be clear they BOTH declined to participate and I'm sure the awkwardness bit is manufactured too; I've read accounts where it's claimed they just ignored the kiss  cam and laughed until it hovered away from them and the accompanying photo of them bordering the kiss cam clearly shows Michael laughing. But hey, it's a certainty that there is a group of people who actually think that this is an indicator of the strength of their relationship, or should I say, WANT to believe that. There's no doubting they will rehash it for weeks to come as some kind of "proof", but let's face it, they must be running out of theories by now and are clutching at straws....and ironically by declining the kiss cam and red carpet PDA both Michael and Alicia have proved they are doing the opposite of seeking publicity and PR .....which as we know has been a favourite "conspiracy theory" for the past year!!


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> I said the controversy was manufactured, not the event.  The "my thing with this girl is not for the world" is from the Sun.  Enough said.



The controversy is not manufactured. Some people think nothing of the failed kiss-cam, others find it hilarious.


----------



## pearlyqueen

And most people couldn't care less about them declining the kiss cam despite what gossip blogs would have folk believe.


----------



## Allie28

Here's Lainey's article that was mentioned earlier.  She seems to like Michael and Alicia as a couple.  She's usually pretty cynical and snarky about this stuff.  Actually, she's usually cynical and snarky about everything, lol.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...iss-cam-during-BAFTAs/43046?celebrityId=20922



> Well, I guess theyre consistent? I mean if youre not doing the carpet together, youre certainly not kissing on television. And theyre not kissing on television because they dont want to make their relationship a thing for public consumption. Everyone else who kissed was for jokes. As far as I know, they were the only two who were singled out as a legit couple. *So I can understand why they wouldnt want to give the internet that GIF.* Which doesnt bother me in them the way it bothers me with others. Like hes not booking it down the block to avoid photographers, ahem, Chris Martin.



Bolded the one sentence because I hadn't thought of that but yeah, if there had been a GIF of a kiss it would have been everywhere, on both pro and anti sites.  Who wants a GIF of themselves used for battling agendas, each side seeing what they want to see and debating it for weeks on end?

Tbh, at first I thought they should have played along and been done with it. No biggie.  But now I think they were right not to.


----------



## Singra

The Guardian review of the BAFTAs called the kiss cam an awkward attempt to generate a viral clip. One thing you can always count on the internet for is the ability to generate a viral whatever in whatever way it can.  

One thing I'd love to know is how much they're aware of the online discussions about them? If their public reticence is anything to go by they may be very aware.


----------



## Allie28

Singra said:


> The Guardian review of the BAFTAs called the kiss cam an awkward attempt to generate a viral clip. One thing you can always count on the internet for is the ability to generate a viral whatever in whatever way it can.
> 
> *One thing I'd love to know is how much they're aware of the online discussions about them? If their public reticence is anything to go by they may be very aware*.



Good point.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Singra said:


> The Guardian review of the BAFTAs called the kiss cam an awkward attempt to generate a viral clip. One thing you can always count on the internet for is the ability to generate a viral whatever in whatever way it can.
> 
> One thing I'd love to know is how much they're aware of the online discussions about them? If their public reticence is anything to go by they may be very aware.




Yes, very good points Singra. Michael may not be a Facebook addict or social media slave but he's no fool. And Alicia has private social media accounts she uses to keep in touch with friends and family so she is very savvy. Apart from their agents keeping abreast of online activity about them, they both have friends and family who undoubtedly keep them in the loop. So for this reason and others I am certain they are very aware of the chatter.

I know it's hard for some people to comprehend that two actors want to keep their love life low key but there are many who do, and Michael and Alicia are amongst them. That's not to say they are keeping their relationship a secret but they don't want to draw attention to it or give it any more exposure than necessary. Hence they decline stunts like a kiss cam and walking the red carpet together. But they want to be together as much as possible so sit next to each other at events and are prepared to weather the attention that spawns. They both know that the public is aware they are a couple and neither flinched when interviewed on the red carpet on Sunday when the interviewer included the other in wishing them luck; on at least one occasion referring to them as partners. They both nodded and smiled and said thank you in a very natural way.


----------



## gingerglory

And let's not forget the BIG difference between the rabid internet gossip talking and the real world. In the real world, no one knows they are dating and no one cares, including majority of common movie goers. That's what they prefer and they intent to keep that way. That's why they don't do red carpet together and they don't go public, e.g. to announce to the real world. Also, Alicia herself is the it girl, the double nominee. I can grantee as a woman at this point, if you go public with the other established actor, all the talk left will be just her relationship with that person, not her works. In fact, look at even right now, no matter how, the journalists always try to name drop Michael while interviewing her to try to fish out more scoops. I think that's why they both decide not to walk the red carpet together(although that's about to change when they promote TLBO for work). 

However, They are put on the spot and FORCED to go public by the live TV to the real world, not just to internet gossip enthusiasts, but to the public, to the common movie goers, to put a show for others' entertainment. I say good for them that they have their integrity to refuse to play along. They know where to draw a line. Yes, just like Lainey mentioned, they are being consistent on this one.  

Imagine if they did on TV, the gif will be all over and stays there. It definitely goes viral and beyond their limited rabid fanbase and it definitely will reach to common movie goers. They will go "oh they are dating". That's way more exposure than necessary and than what they want. At least right now the "news" and the talks about their refusal are just like the paparazzi kiss pics in NYC and in Cannes, which stays in the internet gossip world. The outcome remains the same. Public and common movie goers still doesn't know they are dating and doesn't care and nobody in the movie communities and forums talks about it and seems interested. By the time Oscar arrives, this whole thing will go away.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I wonder where that article came from tho? Did the Sun pull that out of a hat? Complete with quotes AND a picture. Hmm, very fishy. it wouldn't surprise me if a certain someone had that done to make her seem more desirable and wanted after he "bf" refused to kss her. As a matter of fact, some are saying that was the case. Wow. As for whether they're aware if they're talked about on the internet, of course they are more than aware. After all they have their people on social media just for that purpose. They know hat's up and they know what sells and they knows whats "in" right now, and that is, its all about social media. After all, how much are the paps in business? They are when celebs want to be in papers, but to talked about on social media is the thing now. That's why there's twitter, facebook, blogs of all sorts, instagram etc. So are they aware? Yes. As for them being "forced" to go public? That's very funny. Considering no one force them to kiss on the streets on NY and go on pap stroll in Cannes complete with a kiss for all to see (both times on camera). So for him to not kiss her is not because he's shy, or private, or the kiss cam was stupid, or it's an American thing or him being forced to put anything on display. He did not want to. Period. You cant force a man to do something he does not want to, even worse if its with someone he does not like. He did not want to. That is all. Lets face it, if he had, some would be beyond thrilled. There would be no end to it. So in a way, I'm glad he didn't kiss her. Proud of him


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oh dear, some people are going to have to eat their words before long, lool


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder where that article came from tho? Did the Sun pull that out of a hat? Complete with quotes AND a picture. Hmm, very fishy. it wouldn't surprise me if a certain someone had that done to make her seem more desirable and wanted after he "bf" refused to kss her. As a matter of fact, some are saying that was the case. Wow. As for whether they're aware if they're talked about on the internet, of course they are more than aware. After all they have their people on social media just for that purpose. They know hat's up and they know what sells and they knows whats "in" right now, and that is, its all about social media. After all, how much are the paps in business? They are when celebs want to be in papers, but to talked about on social media is the thing now. That's why there's twitter, facebook, blogs of all sorts, instagram etc. So are they aware? Yes. As for them being "forced" to go public? That's very funny. Considering no one force them to kiss on the streets on NY and go on pap stroll in Cannes complete with a kiss for all to see (both times on camera). So for him to not kiss her is not because he's shy, or private, or the kiss cam was stupid, or it's an American thing or him being forced to put anything on display. He did not want to. Period. You cant force a man to do something he does not want to, even worse if its with someone he does not like. He did not want to. That is all. Lets face it, if he had, some would be beyond thrilled. There would be no end to it. So in a way, I'm glad he didn't kiss her. Proud of him



I'm with her.


----------



## mollie12

For whatever reason that MF didn't do Genius with Colin Firth and Michael Grandage (whether he wasn't interested or Grandage preferred Jude Law), it seems that it was good that he ended up working on other projects.   It's getting very poor reviews from critics covering the Berlin film festival.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> For whatever reason that MF didn't do Genius with Colin Firth and Michael Grandage (whether he wasn't interested or Grandage preferred Jude Law), it seems that it was good that he ended up working on other projects.   It's getting very poor reviews from critics covering the Berlin film festival.



Yeah, I was just reading that. I thought there was a schedule conflict because TLBO was shot around the same time Genius was about shot. And for a while Genius was just a no go. There was a long time we didn't hear anything, even not sure it could be made. With Michael's tight schedule, I think he won't just keep a spot of his schedule open just for Genius and wait for them. Obviously he chose TLBO in the end.

At first I was very interested in Genius and the story and I wanted him to work with Colin and Nicole. Now it seems that script and the film have some problems. The actings in it seem good though.


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I was just reading that. I thought there was a schedule conflict because TLBO was shot around the same time Genius was about shot. And for a while Genius was just a no go. There was a long time we didn't hear anything, even not sure it could be made. With Michael's tight schedule, I think he won't just keep a spot of his schedule open just for Genius and wait for them. Obviously he chose TLBO in the end.
> 
> At first I was very interested in Genius and the story and I wanted him to work with Colin and Nicole. Now it seems that script and the film have some problems. The actings in it seem good though.



That would make Michael's second dodge bullet lately, it seems Jane Got A Gun is also bad and we all remember the mess that was the pre-production.


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> That would make Michael's second dodge bullet lately, it seems Jane Got A Gun is also bad and we all remember the mess that was the pre-production.



Yeah, that one was huge, from the start to the end result. I'm glad he did Slow West instead, genre wise. He gained some experience as a producer and I enjoyed the dry humor of that film and the OST very much.


----------



## Rasras

It's standard practice for entertainment reporters to ask about significant others on the red carpet, no matter who it is. It is as common as talking about the weather.

This entire discussion has taken on a tone of them being persecuted in some form. Their behavior is an exception to the rule. That's fine. Act how you feel most comfortable but just be aware that by not playing the "game" you draw more attention, not less. Which sounds what they don't want.

None of this is personal to them. It really isn't.

The reason entertainment reporters ask such questions is hearing actors talk about how it was to work with your co-stars is more boring than watching paint dry. It humanizes and makes actors more interesting, which sells more tickets and gets them access to better movie projects.

Plenty of stars want privacy. But they do it in a more nuanced way. Casually bringing up an antidote and that's it. No more attention is given. Reporters have a short attention span.

When they smell a rat is when they go in for the kill and the intensity goes up 100-fold. Acting like the exception to the rule is a no-no in Hollywood. If you think you're above doesn't mean everyone you come in contact has got the memo!

It may be best if AV and MF just ignore each other and not sit next together at these shows as they're on everyone's radar for all the wrong reasons. It may be worth it to them if it bugs them this badly.

Also, Alicia needs to stop walking red carpets for movie premieres that are not hers. Aka. Steve Jobs in NYC. Walk through the side door and support Michael privately.


----------



## Hackensack

I just looked up the reviews on Genius, which I was somewhat interested in.  I read the book and  though I liked the book, I didn't see how it could be an engaging film.  Apparently it isn't.  The reviews seem to blame the dreary settings and the direction, not the actors.


----------



## pearlyqueen

There's no need for Alicia to stop walking the red carpet for Michael's films. She's his partner and he obviously wants her there with him. Same with sitting together at awards ceremonies. All their friends and colleagues know they are a couple and they are not trying to hide it in any way. What they don't appear to want is to draw unnecessary attention to them as a couple by having hundreds of red carpet photos that just focus on them as a couple and fill pages of tabloids and celebrity magazines. Obviously that will change when they promote TLBO and possibly after that they may feel more relaxed appearing on the red carpet together.


----------



## Rasras

September can't come soon enough, eh? 

Then what will we talk about?


----------



## Rasras

I think a more direct, mature approach may be better.

When a reporter is intrusive, just answer, "I don't feel comfortable answering that."

Nothing shuts up reporters on the red carpet then them looking stupid or rude to the God-like celebrity.


----------



## miasharma

Rasras, thanks for the link to the video! 

On a side note, does anyone on here think lovevikkasy from Instagram and feelmyfancy from Twitter are the same person? This girl seems obsessed with talking about Michael and Alicia as a couple. I think she would love it if those two let her watch them do it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Rasras said:


> September can't come soon enough, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Then what will we talk about?




The same stuff as being posted now with maybe a few more conspiracies and theories in the mix.


----------



## Rasras

miasharma said:


> Rasras, thanks for the link to the video!



No problem!


----------



## Rasras

miasharma said:


> Rasras, thanks for the link to the video!
> 
> On a side note, does anyone on here think lovevikkasy from Instagram and feelmyfancy from Twitter are the same person? This girl seems obsessed with talking about Michael and Alicia as a couple. I think she would love it if those two let her watch them do it.



The person is probably on Weinstein's PR pay roll. It's definitely not the stars if they are trying to not promote themselves as a couple. Didn't Weinstein call them an "IT" couple at Cannes? He probably has people trying to jump start their online presence. That much fixed loyalty smacks of someone who has been sent their marching orders.

Or....

This fan has met one of the stars in real life and he/she must have made her feel special to the point of blind loyalty, like she was fighting a war. She's got a lot of "skin in the game."

Finally, movie studios look at online presence of a star to justify if they are "bankable." Probably frustrating for movie stars who could give a $@$$@- about whoring themselves online....so, they or their team uses proxies to keep their name alive.

Talent alone is not enough. Any major star knows it and that's when the shenanigans begin.


----------



## mollie12

I think a lot of us have been wondering what's going on with Trespass Against Us.  Well, Film4 finally has it listed on its website as a 2016 release with a runtime of 98 minutes.   They also confirm that A24 *is* indeed the US distributor even though A24 doesn't actually have the film listed on its website yet.


----------



## Rasras

pearlyqueen said:


> There's no need for Alicia to stop walking the red carpet for Michael's films. She's his partner and he obviously wants her there with him. Same with sitting together at awards ceremonies. All their friends and colleagues know they are a couple and they are not trying to hide it in any way. What they don't appear to want is to draw unnecessary attention to them as a couple by having hundreds of red carpet photos that just focus on them as a couple and fill pages of tabloids and celebrity magazines. Obviously that will change when they promote TLBO and possibly after that they may feel more relaxed appearing on the red carpet together.



I am confused. Do Michael and Alicia tell you this personally? 

If so, keep up the inside info. Good to know!


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> I think a lot of us have been wondering what's going on with Trespass Against Us.  Well, Film4 finally has it listed on its website as a 2016 release with a runtime of 98 minutes.   They also confirm that A24 *is* indeed the US distributor even though A24 doesn't actually have the film listed on its website yet.




Thanks mollie for the news. Hopefully A24 will have some news for us soon, A release date? More stills? Or even the platform. At this point, I don't care it's a theater release or a VOD, just give us something.


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, that one was huge, from the start to the end result. I'm glad he did Slow West instead, genre wise. He gained some experience as a producer and I enjoyed the dry humor of that film and the OST very much.



Slow West is so good, not enough people appreciate it, not even in his fandom. Jed Kurzel's soundtrack is a thing of beauty, on Macbeth the soundtrack is so good it becomes a character. I hope he does AC's as well.


----------



## girlwhowaited

mollie12 said:


> I think a lot of us have been wondering what's going on with Trespass Against Us.  Well, Film4 finally has it listed on its website as a 2016 release with a runtime of 98 minutes.   They also confirm that A24 *is* indeed the US distributor even though A24 doesn't actually have the film listed on its website yet.



This excellent news! Thank you!!!


----------



## Rasras

mollie12 said:


> I think a lot of us have been wondering what's going on with Trespass Against Us.  Well, Film4 finally has it listed on its website as a 2016 release with a runtime of 98 minutes.   They also confirm that A24 *is* indeed the US distributor even though A24 doesn't actually have the film listed on its website yet.



Can't wait! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rasras

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, that one was huge, from the start to the end result. I'm glad he did Slow West instead, genre wise. He gained some experience as a producer and I enjoyed the dry humor of that film and the OST very much.



I really liked that film. Same with "Frank." Both under-rated in my opinion.

I wish MF would do more romance like Jane Eyre.


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> Slow West is so good, not enough people appreciate it, not even in his fandom. Jed Kurzel's soundtrack is a thing of beauty, on Macbeth the soundtrack is so good it becomes a character. I hope he does AC's as well.



Yeah, I also forgot to mention the cinematography of SW. It's breathtakingly beautiful. I like John Macleans fairy tale like approach to the western and most of the film took place outside is also refreshing. I actually don't mind the slow pace because it will give the humor and the narratives in the film's narrative space. And then the pace changes at the last scene, which is just too good, bizarrely hilarious and crazy. The part "adding salt to the wound", LITERALLY, is just brilliant! I was LMAO at that scene, poor Jay. And the film is critically acclaimed. John Maclean and the film got a lot of attention on that year's list as debut film maker and a feature. 

Yeah, I'm sure Jed will be fantastic in AC. Can't wait to hear what he comes up with for that film.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Fassy's had a roller coaster year. He's humiliated with wiki leaks as everyone questions his star power. He mostly gets good reviews for his performance. Only to have the film spectacularly flop. He gets his coveted Best Actor Oscar nomination but everyone knows he's losing to Leo. He's lost a lot of his old fanbase. As soon as he breaks up with Alicia he's going to lose his new fanbase who only started liking him because he's dating - for them - an "acceptable" woman. 

He better hope AC is a massive commercial hit because he's in no man's land right now.


----------



## Rasras

Who's Jed? One of the actors? 

Wasn't the lead actress from "Brooklyn" in Slow West?


----------



## Rasras

Ms Kiah said:


> Fassy's had a roller coaster year. He's humiliated with wiki leaks as everyone questions his star power. He mostly gets good reviews for his performance. Only to have the film spectacularly flop. He gets his coveted Best Actor Oscar nomination but everyone knows he's losing to Leo. He's lost a lot of his old fanbase. As soon as he breaks up with Alicia he's going to lose his new fanbase who only started liking him because he's dating - for them - an "acceptable" woman.
> 
> He better hope AC is a massive commercial hit because he's in no man's land right now.



That wasn't Wiki leaks. The Sony email scandal was the North Koreans.


----------



## Rasras

Ms Kiah said:


> Fassy's had a roller coaster year. He's humiliated with wiki leaks as everyone questions his star power. He mostly gets good reviews for his performance. Only to have the film spectacularly flop. He gets his coveted Best Actor Oscar nomination but everyone knows he's losing to Leo. He's lost a lot of his old fanbase. As soon as he breaks up with Alicia he's going to lose his new fanbase who only started liking him because he's dating - for them - an "acceptable" woman.
> 
> He better hope AC is a massive commercial hit because he's in no man's land right now.



A film's quality is determined by money? No.  He got numerous critically acclaimed movie reviews AND Bafta, Oscar, etc. I saw the movie twice. He was great. Well done.

He was the NUMBER 1 person for awards before Leo's movie came out. I would be so mad if I was him.

No wonder he wasn't in the mood for kissing!!!
&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Rasras

MF needs to steal Naomi back from Idris! Power hot, diverse couple! 

Idris can take Vikander (when hell freezes over), cause he has better options. He is not happy to be roped into this after BAFTA nonsense. That was his charity project for the year.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> I think a lot of us have been wondering what's going on with Trespass Against Us.  Well, Film4 finally has it listed on its website as a 2016 release with a runtime of 98 minutes.   They also confirm that A24 *is* indeed the US distributor even though A24 doesn't actually have the film listed on its website yet.



Wonderful! Thanks for this news!


----------



## Ms Kiah

Hollywood is powered by money as was stated in the sony emails that I referenced. They took Steve Jobs wide because they wanted to make money and it flopped. Hollywood executives care about who delivers at the box office regardless of the quality of the project period. 

Michael gets critical acclaim and ???? who cares really. He wants more.


----------



## miasharma

Rasras said:


> I am confused. Do Michael and Alicia tell you this personally?
> 
> If so, keep up the inside info. Good to know!



LOL dont fall for it.


----------



## Rasras

miasharma said:


> LOL dont fall for it.



I was joking! &#128512;


----------



## miasharma

Ms Kiah said:


> Hollywood is powered by money as was stated in the sony emails that I referenced. They took Steve Jobs wide because they wanted to make money and it flopped. Hollywood executives care about who delivers at the box office regardless of the quality of the project period.
> 
> Michael gets critical acclaim and ???? who cares really. He wants more.



Michael wants to be a movie star not just an acclaimed movie actor. Unfortunately, it is not happening for him. 

Aaron Sorkin dissing him like he is a nobody off the streets shows how important star power is in Hollywood and how talent is just not enough. It has got to affect Michael on one level or the other.


----------



## gingerglory

Well, people come and people go. It's just human nature. True fans stay no matter what happens to him. Be pessimistic and cynical as you want, that doesn't mean there is no one to support him.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I know who's supporting him now and who won't be when the break up is confirmed.  

I'm giddy just thinking about it.


----------



## gingerglory

Sorkin can diss Michael whatever he wants but in the end it's him embarrassed himself having a slap on his face. Michael got the Oscar nomination and he didn't.


----------



## miasharma

Gingerglory, you are absolutely right. Michael's performance was the only saving grace about that movie. i was not talking about Michael's talents. I was talking about star power in hollywood. Aaron Sorkin is a powerful persona in hollywood and he decided to diss Michael. I am sure it would hurt Michael on some level. 

I think Michael wants that superstardom and name power and not just the critical acclaim. Others can disagree but my opinion does not make me any less a fan of his work and his talent. Its just what I think.


----------



## Rasras

gingerglory said:


> Sorkin can diss Michael whatever he wants but in the end it's him embarrassed himself having a slap on his face. Michael got the Oscar nomination and he didn't.



^^truth!


----------



## gingerglory

Ms Kiah said:


> I know who's supporting him now and who won't be when the break up is confirmed.
> 
> I'm giddy just thinking about it.




You mean you know who's supporting him now and who won't be when they break up in THIS FORUM. Unless you have some magical trick, I doubt you know everyone in Fassy's  fandom. 

Lots of true fans didn't hang around here anyway BEFORE Alicia becomes his gf and still won't come here when they break up. Too much hatred. Not long ago, a regular fan of Michael who contributed a lot to this thread left, exactly because of the repetitive nonsense environment here. And I don't think she stops being a Fassy fan and a supporter just because she left this place and also because Michael still is dating Alicia.

Is it that hard to believe the fact that there are some of his fans who just don't care who he's dating? They are being his supporters just simply because of him, not because who he's dating and not navigating and deciding their support based purely on his relationship?


----------



## Rasras

So, you are inferring he's no longer with Alicia? You put it in bold.

None of us know. Let's stop acting like the "inside circle."

I am a fan! Love the Fassy!!! &#128519;


----------



## gingerglory

Future tense. Reading comprehension. *face palm*. I'm not implying anything.


----------



## Rasras

gingerglory said:


> future tense. Reading comprehension. *face palm*. I'm not implying anything.



lol &#128526;


----------



## Singra

gingerglory said:


> You mean you know who's supporting him now and who won't be when they break up in THIS FORUM. Unless you have some magical trick, I doubt you know everyone in Fassy's  fandom.
> 
> Lots of true fans didn't hang around here anyway BEFORE and still won't be AFTER his period with Alicia. Too much hatred. Not long ago, a regular fan of Michael who contributed a lot to this thread left, exactly because of the repetitive nonsense environment here. And I don't think she stops being a Fassy fan and a supporter just because she left this place.



Regardless of the person or what's happening there is also a natural life span to these things. I find on average a person may follow someone online closely for a year or two after which it gets repetitive and they move onto something else. 

The initial thrill of dissecting a person's personal life/interviews/career always evaporates... it's very rare that someone is interesting, scandalous or notorious enough to sustain interest... and notoriety and scandal are much more attractive for online consumption than how interesting, talented or smart someone may be.


----------



## Rasras

Singra said:


> Regardless of the person or what's happening there is also a natural life span to these things. I find on average a person may follow someone online closely for a year or two after which it gets repetitive and they move onto something else.
> 
> The initial thrill of dissecting a person's personal life/interviews/career always evaporates... it's very rare that someone is interesting, scandalous or notorious enough to sustain interest... and notoriety and scandal are much more attractive for online consumption than how interesting, talented or smart someone may be.



Unless the celebrity is Charley Sheen.


----------



## Rasras

I have only been here 3 days and I am desperately looking into the fine print of my retirement package!


----------



## Singra

Rasras said:


> Unless the celebrity is Charley Sheen.



Who I believe falls under notoriety and scandal.


----------



## gingerglory

Singra said:


> Regardless of the person or what's happening there is also a natural life span to these things. I find on average a person may follow someone online closely for a year or two after which it gets repetitive and they move onto something else.
> 
> The initial thrill of dissecting a person's personal life/interviews/career always evaporates... it's very rare that someone is interesting, scandalous or notorious enough to sustain interest... and notoriety and scandal are much more attractive for online consumption than how interesting, talented or smart someone may be.



Exactly, people come, people go. Human nature. Especially nowadays, the attention span is much shorter. So much attractions and options out there with very easy access. If someone is more interested in personal lives, gossip, notoriety and scandal for consumption, Fassy won't have his/her "support" long anyway. His personal life, imo, is extremely normal and ordinary, not interesting at all. You can count his gossip points within five fingers. If they are not more interested in his work, his acting and his talent, they definitely will leave sooner or later.


----------



## Rasras

gingerglory said:


> Exactly, people come, people go. Human nature. Especially nowadays, the attention span is much shorter. So much attractions and options out there with very easy access. If someone is more interested in personal lives, gossip, notoriety and scandal for consumption, Fassy won't have his/her "support" long anyway. His personal life, imo, is extremely normal and ordinary, not interesting at all. You can count his gossip points within five fingers. If they are not more interested in his work, his acting and his talent, they definitely will leave sooner or later.



And will you stay?


----------



## Singra

Ms Kiah said:


> Fassy's had a roller coaster year. *He's humiliated with wiki leaks as everyone questions his star power. *He mostly gets good reviews for his performance. Only to have the film spectacularly flop. He gets his coveted Best Actor Oscar nomination but everyone knows he's losing to Leo. He's lost a lot of his old fanbase. As soon as he breaks up with Alicia he's going to lose his new fanbase who only started liking him because he's dating - for them - an "acceptable" woman.
> 
> He better hope AC is a massive commercial hit because he's in no man's land right now.



I agree with you that Fassbender feels like he's in a bit of a trough lately but not necessarily for the reasons you've highlighted. 

I thought the emails mostly showed the writers + producers to be petulant ego maniacs. If anyone was humiliated it was them.

Anyone who's been nominated this year has been overshadowed by all the controversy... even ol' DiCaprio, I thought his BAFTA speech about growing up in a rough neighbourhood and downplaying his privilege was especially telling. In Fassbender's case I thought his nomination was more confirmation he'd been accepted into a particular establishment than it was exclusively confirmation of a job well done. Even if this hadn't been Leo's year it was always one of those  "we like you but there's no way in hell you're winning this" nominations. 

What does "fanbase" mean exactly? A fanbase built on a gossip profile and expressed in gossip forums is not a reliable expression of an actor's entire fanbase. Ultimately an actor's career (barring some calamitous personal scandal) will rise and fall based on their acting and film choices. 

On that level I feel like Fassbender has slipped a bit. I'm not finding his upcoming film roles that compelling and he's racked up a few disappointing films (X-Men was esp. grating). I guess that is to be expected, there is a natural ebb and flow to these things. But I also think the initial expectations regarding Fassbender were too high, after Hunger some critics made out like he was the second coming. In reality he has a more blue collar work ethic and as such his batting average will be lower than the actor who is more fussy about prestige or obsessively cultivating a specific image.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Rasras said:


> MF needs to steal Naomi back from Idris! Power hot, diverse couple!
> 
> 
> 
> Idris can take Vikander (when hell freezes over), cause he has better options. He is not happy to be roped into this after BAFTA nonsense. That was his charity project for the year.




Michael is more than happy with the girlfriend he's got and Alicia likewise with him. Neither is seeking alternative suggestions. I know nothing of Idris but you write as though you do; interesting that you say he's not happy about the Sun article - I agree it makes him sound very suspect and I'd be pissed off if I were him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ms Kiah said:


> Fassy's had a roller coaster year. He's humiliated with wiki leaks as everyone questions his star power. He mostly gets good reviews for his performance. Only to have the film spectacularly flop. He gets his coveted Best Actor Oscar nomination but everyone knows he's losing to Leo. He's lost a lot of his old fanbase. As soon as he breaks up with Alicia he's going to lose his new fanbase who only started liking him because he's dating - for them - an "acceptable" woman.
> 
> He better hope AC is a massive commercial hit because he's in no man's land right now.




You think? I doubt he'd agree, he seems very happy with where his career is at and very happy in his personal life. I'm very curious how long the old fan base who are opposed to Alicia are going to stick around; it's abundantly clear she is his partner and is not going to disappear from his side as a few fans might like. The same old stuff trying to minimalise her or discredit her has been circulating in this thread for a year now. I wonder at what point they will concede they are a genuine couple....another 6 months? Another year?


----------



## Reborn

pearlyqueen said:


> You think? I doubt he'd agree, he seems very happy with where his career is at and very happy in his personal life. I'm very curious how long the old fan base who are opposed to Alicia are going to stick around; it's abundantly clear she is his partner and is not going to disappear from his side as fa few fans might like. The same old stuff trying to minimalise her or discredit her has been circulating in this thread for a year now. I wonder at what point they will concede they are a genuine couple....another 6 months? Another year?



And if people did stop talking or debating this thread would cease to be.
Perhaps that's the real agenda for some here, to wear everyone out with the repetitive rhetoric and others will eventually leave and this will dissappear. 
With the number of people that have left and no longer comment regularly or at all, I can see that plan is working. 
I don't think fans want that, so one would have to ask, who does what to decrease forum participation of this celebrity? and also why are they here?


----------



## Rasras

Reborn said:


> And if people did stop talking or debating this thread would cease to be.
> Perhaps that's the real agenda for some here, to wear everyone out with the repetitive rhetoric and others will eventually leave and this will dissappear.
> With the number of people that have left and no longer comment regularly or at all, I can see that plan is working.
> I don't think fans want that, so one would have to ask, who does what to decrease forum participation of this celebrity? and also why are they here?



Good thing there's new blood here. Let's keep the online presence going for Fassy, haters be damned! &#128539;


----------



## Rasras

The question I want to ask is why does it matter if they are a couple??? Like we are just mere strangers who will never meet them.

Would it be easier if we all got in line and gushed over this love? Then what?

The only reason there is any conversation is we smell a funny smell. If it was roses, the conversation would die off, of boredom.


----------



## Rasras

I may buy more movie tickets if they were faking it. &#128540;


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I also forgot to mention the cinematography of SW. It's breathtakingly beautiful. I like John Maclean&#8216;s fairy tale like approach to the western and most of the film took place outside is also refreshing. I actually don't mind the slow pace because it will give the humor and the narratives in the film's narrative space. And then the pace changes at the last scene, which is just too good, bizarrely hilarious and crazy. The part "adding salt to the wound", LITERALLY, is just brilliant! I was LMAO at that scene, poor Jay. And the film is critically acclaimed. John Maclean and the film got a lot of attention on that year's list as debut film maker and a feature.
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure Jed will be fantastic in AC. Can't wait to hear what he comes up with for that film.



Everything you said is all the reasons why I love this movie so much. I'm really looking forward to seeing more of John Maclean's work, even if it does not include Michael. Althought he did say on twitter not too long ago that we would be able to see Man on a Motorcycle soon.

So Jed is really doing the soundtrack? Awesome!


----------



## Rasras

I like the field scene in Slow West, when their heads are popping up out of the wheat as they go for the house.

Who is Jed?


----------



## Hackensack

Rasras said:


> I like the field scene in Slow West, when their heads are popping up out of the wheat as they go for the house.
> 
> Who is Jed?


Jed Kurzel, Justin's brother, who is a composer.  I loved the campfire scene in SW (bumbling into the wrong campfire).


----------



## Rasras

Thanks Hackensack


----------



## Singra

A satirical Oscar web game, more DiCaprio related but Fassbender sometimes makes an appearance for a speed race... http://redcarpetrampage.com


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> Everything you said is all the reasons why I love this movie so much. I'm really looking forward to seeing more of John Maclean's work, even if it does not include Michael. Althought he did say on twitter not too long ago that we would be able to see Man on a Motorcycle soon.
> 
> So Jed is really doing the soundtrack? Awesome!



Awesome news! I didn't know that! Thanks for the head up! I've been waiting for them to release it!

And my bad about Jed! My brain doesn't work properly in the late evening lol. Since he is Justin's brother and they got the old gang from Macbeth to do AC all together, the director the actors the DP, so my brain just directly went there. Lol. Sorry about it.

I don't think there is a confirmation that he will be the composer for AC. I checked IMDB very quickly. The only one listed in the music department is Jesper Kyd, who apparently did a lot of video game music including AC games. 

I have another question. I saw your post in Alicia thread but my question is just regarding Michael's part so I figured I'd ask here if you don't mind. You said Michael will promote XMA in Mexico. I'm wondering where you saw it. I didn't see anything about their promotion schedule yet. Thanks!


----------



## gingerglory

Singra said:


> A satirical Oscar web game, more DiCaprio related but Fassbender sometimes makes an appearance for a speed race... http://redcarpetrampage.com



lol, that was hilarious and highly addictive love the turtleneck appearance. No wonder people would jokingly say one of things they don't want Leo to have an Oscar is because of this type of things, meme, etc. Too much fun. He and Oscar inspire too many creativity.


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Awesome news! I didn't know that! Thanks for the head up! I've been waiting for them to release it!
> 
> And my bad about Jed! My brain doesn't work properly in the late evening lol. Since he is Justin's brother and they got the old gang from Macbeth to do AC all together, the director the actors the DP, so my brain just directly went there. Lol. Sorry about it.
> 
> I don't think there is a confirmation that he will be the composer for AC. I checked IMDB very quickly. The only one listed in the music department is Jesper Kyd, who apparently did a lot of video game music including AC games.
> 
> I have another question. I saw your post in Alicia thread but my question is just regarding Michael's part so I figured I'd ask here if you don't mind. You said Michael will promote XMA in Mexico. I'm wondering where you saw it. I didn't see anything about their promotion schedule yet. Thanks!



I will try to feed the tweet where he said and post it here since its seems most people missed it, but like I said, it's been a few months I thing.maybe we should ask him again, I would love to be able to buy both on DVDs/BD. I think Pitch Black Heist is brilliant.

Aww I hope it's him, he's done all of Justin's films so far and Michael obviously likes him otherwise he wouldn't have gotten him for Slow West.

There was a Mexican news report mentioning going around on Twitter last week, and I think it's wasn't supposed to have been released so soon. I will see if it's still available and I don't really remember if they said a date for or if it was just saying he would be going there soon.


----------



## Hackensack

I saw that tweet also--from the head of Fox-Mexico who said Michael would be coming there soon.  I wondered what that meant, but X-Men promotional tour makes sense.


----------



## Allie28

Video of Michael and Charlotte Gainsbourg filming The Snowman.

http://www.tv2.no/a/8047734


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Video of Michael and Charlotte Gainsbourg filming The Snowman.
> 
> http://www.tv2.no/a/8047734




Thanks for posting Allie! Think I can guess the scene they are filming here. Michael looks chilled too [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

xx
Will all his fans still be fans when he's finally free? I doubt it. And he will get blamed for not being the best most supportive bf ever. We'll see how it is with his next gf. Most didn't like the Romanian or his last costar either . 
As for TAU? Finally some news about it. I been waiting for that for a while now. I rather see that than TLBO. 
Every actor has his moment when he slips and don't do so well. But Michael is very talented and he still has his movie star looks. We all have our hurdles and so does he. He will be fine. 
I'm a fan of his, hence the name, always will be no matter how he acts and the decisions he makes. But make no mistake, I'm HIS fan  He looks cold. Too mad I'm not there to warm him with my body, he might need it http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> I will try to feed the tweet where he said and post it here since its seems most people missed it, but like I said, it's been a few months I thing.maybe we should ask him again, I would love to be able to buy both on DVDs/BD. I think Pitch Black Heist is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww I hope it's him, he's done all of Justin's films so far and Michael obviously likes him otherwise he wouldn't have gotten him for Slow West.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a Mexican news report mentioning going around on Twitter last week, and I think it's wasn't supposed to have been released so soon. I will see if it's still available and I don't really remember if they said a date for or if it was just saying he would be going there soon.




Was this the tweet ginger?

https://twitter.com/edd_gosbender/status/698962961906274304

It's the only one I saw on the topic and the way I read it seems like speculation...


----------



## JetSetGo!

FassbenderLover said:


> Aww Rasras isn't here? Too bad. I miss her
> Surprised? Nope. If only we can give our opinion without it being a problem to some. Lord knows I don't allow every comment to bother me.
> ...



Opinions on the celeb are allowed. Hostility towards members is not.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I think a lot of us have been wondering what's going on with Trespass Against Us.  Well, Film4 finally has it listed on its website as a 2016 release with a runtime of 98 minutes.   They also confirm that A24 *is* indeed the US distributor even though A24 doesn't actually have the film listed on its website yet.




Film 4 also has a TV channel here in the UK and I recently saw a short trailer for all its upcoming films in 2016 and TAU was on the list [emoji3]


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> Was this the tweet ginger?
> 
> https://twitter.com/edd_gosbender/status/698962961906274304
> 
> It's the only one I saw on the topic and the way I read it seems like speculation...



I saw a link in spanish, not a tweet but that tweet does says it's a possibility, and we all know they will have to travel some to promote the film. 

I was going to ask if he had ever been to Mexico before but I remembered that he filmed some of the Malick film there. There's some rumors on the web that say the movie might be released this year btw, they asked Rooney Mara about it on the Bafta red carpet live feed, she said she knew nothing about what's going on with the film but the interviewer did call it "Weightless" and Rooney didn't correct her so maybe that's the film's name?


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> I saw a link in spanish, not a tweet but that tweet does says it's a possibility, and we all know they will have to travel some to promote the film.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask if he had ever been to Mexico before but I remembered that he filmed some of the Malick film there. There's some rumors on the web that say the movie might be released this year btw, they asked Rooney Mara about it on the Bafta red carpet live feed, she said she knew nothing about what's going on with the film but the interviewer did call it "Weightless" and Rooney didn't correct her so maybe that's the film's name?




Hmm, tbh I think it may be that Mexican fans are hoping that Michael will promote in Mexico rather than anything already arranged. Some were speculating that James might promote there, so...who knows? I guess all the big names will be expected to attend the big premieres too.

Re "Weightless"; I thought I read recently that the name had been scrapped and it was untitled again, but I may be mistaken. There are several tweets today about Florence Welch being in the film so maybe an announcement is imminent? Not holding my breath though....lol!


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> maybe we should ask him again, I would love to be able to buy both on DVDs/BD. I think Pitch Black Heist is brilliant.



Oh, definitely, I was lucky enough to see PBH on a big screen. It's really the best short film I saw among others in that year. I LOVE b/w Michael. He has that golden Hollywood era star presence on the screen. Hope Maclean make it a combo: Man on the motorcycle+PBH



> Aww I hope it's him, he's done all of Justin's films so far and Michael obviously likes him otherwise he wouldn't have gotten him for Slow West.



me too, even if it's him working with other musicians from Ubisoft.



> There was a Mexican news report mentioning going around on Twitter last week, and I think it's wasn't supposed to have been released so soon. I will see if it's still available and I don't really remember if they said a date for or if it was just saying he would be going there soon.



Thank you!



Allie28 said:


> Video of Michael and Charlotte Gainsbourg filming The Snowman.
> 
> http://www.tv2.no/a/8047734



Thanks Allie, lol, back to THAT green coat. I like what I saw, him and Charlotte. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Was this the tweet ginger?
> 
> https://twitter.com/edd_gosbender/status/698962961906274304
> 
> It's the only one I saw on the topic and the way I read it seems like speculation...



Yeah, looks like a speculation. I'm sure many Fox oversea branches' heads want to bring the film stars to their countries to promote the film and fans there want it too. I suspect they will have some tours all over the globe just like what they did for DoFP, but this time I do think they probably will give younger cast more promotion duties to expose them more for next installment.



girlwhowaited said:


> There's some rumors on the web that say the movie might be released this year btw, they asked Rooney Mara about it on the Bafta red carpet live feed, she said she knew nothing about what's going on with the film but the interviewer did call it "Weightless" and Rooney didn't correct her so maybe that's the film's name?



Yeah, I heard that rumor too but I don't have any expectation that it will release this year. And I doubt Mara knows anything. She may be as clueless as all of us, including the name whether it's been scratched or not. 

tbh, among all Michael's upcoming films, Malick's one is the less that I care. I'm not interested in it at all. I fell asleep while watching his films. I tried, I really do, but it's just not my cup of teas. They are like beautiful shot MTV, but no coherent story there. I will watch it just to see Michael's part, IF his parts are not cut yet


----------



## Kendalia

Looks like they don't have to spend much on Michael's wardrobe in The Snowman.  Hope it is heavily lined for warmth.


----------



## Hackensack

Kendalia said:


> Looks like they don't have to spend much on Michael's wardrobe in The Snowman.  Hope it is heavily lined for warmth.


I'm beginning to wonder--does he wear anything besides this green coat?  I hope the film takes him inside occasionally.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I'm beginning to wonder--does he wear anything besides this green coat?  I hope the film takes him inside occasionally.




He spends time indoors in the book!


----------



## Kendalia

Thanks for letting us know he spends time indoors in the book.  I imagine they are conentrating on outdoor shots first.  His indoor clothes might not be much to write home about from the character description  I've read.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Here's Lainey's article that was mentioned earlier.  She seems to like Michael and Alicia as a couple.  She's usually pretty cynical and snarky about this stuff.  Actually, she's usually cynical and snarky about everything, lol.
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...iss-cam-during-BAFTAs/43046?celebrityId=20922
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded the one sentence because I hadn't thought of that but yeah, if there had been a GIF of a kiss it would have been everywhere, on both pro and anti sites.  Who wants a GIF of themselves used for battling agendas, each side seeing what they want to see and debating it for weeks on end?
> 
> Tbh, at first I thought they should have played along and been done with it. No biggie.  But now I think they were right not to.


Thanks for that Lainey's article. As I said,I don't see the "controversy"..  They also seemed 
relaxed in other pics that I've seen,so I don't understand this  embarrassment,humiliation thing,honestly.. I really appreciate the fact that they're not promoting their personal life during this awards season.. I don't know how many times I've read in this thread that they wanted to "be on the spotlight".. 



FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder where that article came from tho?* Did the Sun pull that out of a hat?* Complete with quotes AND a picture. Hmm, very fishy. it wouldn't surprise me if a certain someone had that done to make her seem more desirable and wanted after he "bf" refused to kss her. As a matter of fact, some are saying that was the case.


Yes... and it's not the first time for The Sun. 
Who is this "someone" who was predicting the various Daily Mail,Express,Daily Mirror.. articles about the infamous kiss cam? 



mollie12 said:


> I think a lot of us have been wondering what's going on with Trespass Against Us.  Well, Film4 finally has it listed on its website as a 2016 release with a runtime of 98 minutes.   They also confirm that A24 *is* indeed the US distributor even though A24 doesn't actually have the film listed on its website yet.


I'm very happy to see that A24 is still the US distributor. I wonder why it was at the American Film Market..




gingerglory said:


> Sorkin can diss Michael whatever he wants but in the end it's him embarrassed himself having a slap on his face. Michael got the Oscar nomination and he didn't.


I actually think that he  deserved to be nominated and I liked the fact that Michael acknowledged him after his nomination. Also,I think he didn't really know his work,and he obviously wanted a famous face for the role. After watching his movies,you can see how the reaction changed. 


Singra said:


> Regardless of the person or what's happening there is also a natural life span to these things. I find on average a person may follow someone online closely for a year or two after which it gets repetitive and they move onto something else.
> 
> The initial thrill of dissecting a person's personal life/interviews/career always evaporates... it's very rare that someone is interesting, scandalous or notorious enough to sustain interest... and notoriety and scandal are much more attractive for online consumption than how interesting, talented or smart someone may be.


I completely agree.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I also forgot to mention the cinematography of SW. It's breathtakingly beautiful.* I like John Macleans fairy tale like approach to the western and most of the film took place outside is also refreshing. I actually don't mind the slow pace because it will give the humor and the narratives in the film's narrative space. *And then the pace changes at the last scene, which is just too good, bizarrely hilarious and crazy. The part "adding salt to the wound", LITERALLY, is just brilliant! I was LMAO at that scene, poor Jay. And the film is critically acclaimed. John Maclean and the film got a lot of attention on that year's list as debut film maker and a feature.
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure Jed will be fantastic in AC. Can't wait to hear what he comes up with for that film.


  As I said,Slow West is like Wes Anderson meets the Coen brothers. I really liked it.





gingerglory said:


> Awesome news! I didn't know that! Thanks for the head up! I've been waiting for them to release it!
> 
> And my bad about Jed! My brain doesn't work properly in the late evening lol. Since he is Justin's brother and they got the old gang from Macbeth to do AC all together, the director the actors the DP, so my brain just directly went there. Lol. Sorry about it.
> 
> I don't think there is a confirmation that he will be the composer for AC. I checked IMDB very quickly. *The only one listed in the music department is Jesper Kyd, who apparently did a lot of video game music including AC games. *
> 
> I have another question. I saw your post in Alicia thread but my question is just regarding Michael's part so I figured I'd ask here if you don't mind. You said Michael will promote XMA in Mexico. I'm wondering where you saw it. I didn't see anything about their promotion schedule yet. Thanks!


I was hoping to see Yoann Lemoine (Woodkid) working on the score. The singles "Iron"  and "The Golden Age" were featured in the Assassin's Creed Revelations and Assassin's Creed Unity trailers.



Allie28 said:


> Video of Michael and Charlotte Gainsbourg filming The Snowman.
> 
> http://www.tv2.no/a/8047734


Thanks!



gingerglory said:


> Oh, definitely, I was lucky enough to see PBH on a big screen. It's really the best short film I saw among others in that year. I LOVE b/w Michael. He has that golden Hollywood era star presence on the screen. Hope Maclean make it a combo: Man on the motorcycle+PBH
> 
> 
> 
> me too, even if it's him working with other musicians from Ubisoft.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Allie, lol, back to THAT green coat. I like what I saw, him and Charlotte.
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks like a speculation. I'm sure many Fox oversea branches' heads want to bring the film stars to their countries to promote the film and fans there want it too. I suspect they will have some tours all over the globe just like what they did for DoFP, *but this time I do think they probably will give younger cast more promotion duties to expose them more for next installment.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I heard that rumor too but I don't have any expectation that it will release this year. And I doubt Mara knows anything. She may be as clueless as all of us, including the name whether it's been scratched or not.
> 
> tbh, among all Michael's upcoming films, Malick's one is the less that I care. I'm not interested in it at all. I fell asleep while watching his films. I tried, I really do, but it's just not my cup of teas. They are like beautiful shot MTV, but no coherent story there. I will watch it just to see Michael's part, IF his parts are not cut yet


I agree. About the Malick project,I like Malick and I still want to see Knight of Cups (despite the reviews),but your bit about the coherent story reminds me of this interview:


> Unsurprisingly, then, hes a self-confessed slow learner when it comes to memorising dialogue. A recent spell on the set of Terrence Malicks as-yet-untitled romantic drama was terrifying, he says: Malick handed me 80 pages of script when I arrived on set on the Wednesday, and we were filming on the Friday.
> 
> He recalls a panicky late-night phone call with the director, in which Fassbender brokenly confessed that the best he could do was commit a few pages to memory and improvise the rest. And he said, You know, Michael&#8201;  Fassbender does an uncanny impression of Malicks fluting Texan countertenor  &#8201;this is Starbucks-induced dialogue. Im sure youll do a much better job of interpreting it yourself. Do you like dogs?&#8201; Then they spoke about dogs for a bit, and that was that.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I actually think that he  deserved to be nominated and I liked the fact that Michael acknowledged him after his nomination. Also,I think he didn't really know his work,and he obviously wanted a famous face for the role. After watching his movies,you can see how the reaction changed.



I'm not saying he didn't deserve to be nominated. I just felt it's an irony how the result turned out. I agree with you that he should be nominated for this script. To me, it's really an innovation to the biopic genre. Better than TSN. Not many writers can pull that off. He also campaigned hard. But he losing both Writer's guild nom and Oscar nom are very telling. He might be not that powerful as some people like to think.

I like Michael's reaction through the whole thing in fact, from his response to the leaked emails, to the casting orders, to his email reply to Sorkin, and to the acknowledgement of Sorkin when giving his nomination reaction. Very appropriate, professional, and personable. In my eyes, comparing to Sorkin, he is the bigger person here.




Morgane said:


> I was hoping to see Yoann Lemoine (Woodkid) working on the score. The singles "Iron"  and "The Golden Age" were featured in the Assassin's Creed Revelations and Assassin's Creed Unity trailers



Oh, yes, that would be super!! I like Woodkid. I had Iron on a loop for weeks. 



> I agree. About the Malick project,I like Malick and I still want to see Knight of Cups (despite the reviews),but your bit about the coherent story reminds me of this interview:



Yeah, I remember this interview I bet he ended up making up a lot of lines by himself because I remember Blanchette once talked about how she worked on the set of Knight of Cups. Malick had a lot of improvs and discarded the script, had them come up lines at the spot. Most of them didn't even know what the whole story is. (I may forgot how exactly she told this, but you got the gesture.) I also remember the Newsweek roundtable interview where Plummer talked about his experience working with Malick. It's strangely hilarious. Michael was there, it's in Jan. 2012. Obviously that didn't stop him working with Malick in Oct in the same year. I also remember Malick is one of Steve McQueen's heroes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw08GQw0hBI


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael on set in Oslo posted this morning. No green coat this time!




https://instagram.com/p/BB7CuZ0qngd/


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael on set in Oslo posted this morning. No green coat this time!
> 
> View attachment 3277419
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BB7CuZ0qngd/




Lol. Tomas wearing orange again.


----------



## pearlyqueen

If this tweet is accurate neither Michael nor James will be promoting XMen in Mexico

https://twitter.com/fassbender_mx/status/700491342632235008


----------



## Allie28

lol, I love the pic accompanying that tweet.  That would be my face too.

According to this (not sure how reliable this publication is) Val Kilmer is in Norway to film scenes for The Snowman.

http://www.vg.no/rampelys/film/hollywood/batman-klar-for-snoemannen/a/23620688/


----------



## Hackensack

Allie28 said:


> lol, I love the pic accompanying that tweet.  That would be my face too.
> 
> According to this (not sure how reliable this publication is) Val Kilmer is in Norway to film scenes for The Snowman.
> 
> http://www.vg.no/rampelys/film/hollywood/batman-klar-for-snoemannen/a/23620688/


He met Val Kilmer, it seems, on the "Untitled" Terence Malick film.  At least something is coming out of that four-years-in-post-production film.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> lol, I love the pic accompanying that tweet.  That would be my face too.
> 
> According to this (not sure how reliable this publication is) Val Kilmer is in Norway to film scenes for The Snowman.
> 
> http://www.vg.no/rampelys/film/hollywood/batman-klar-for-snoemannen/a/23620688/



Yes, he's there to do a cameo. I'm sure they had a great time while filming Malick's movie in 2012. He post this in his facebook, speaking very highly about Michael



> I hit the brilliant Gustav Vigeland's sculpture garden today. This is where we meet my friend Michael Fassbender's character in the film I'm here doing a cameo in. It's called SNOWMAN. Even though Oslo was the coldest place in all of Europe two days ago, I'd happily spend a couple of months here, to hang out with Michael and my new friend Tomas Alfredson, who is as kind and sensitive a director as one could ever ask for. He did an incredible job in TINKER TAILOR SOLDIER SPY, and was clearly a main reason for Gary Oldman's much deserved nomination. *Michael is in the top ten actors alive today. He has been flawless in everything I've seen him, but even if I'd only seen any 8 minutes of STEVE JOBS I'd say this. There aren't many things you can't fake in movie acting, but genius is one of em. He simply owns your mind while he rips thru inspired banter and monologues by Aaron Sorkin- and the real genius that is in him, comes out in every moment. *And Kate Winslet isn't even recognizable for the first 10 minutes- spectacular partnership and collaboration between the two for two hours of joy.



https://www.facebook.com/valkilmer/?fref=ts


----------



## Allie28

Val has high praise for him indeed!

Now, I'm wondering who he plays...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Val has high praise for him indeed!
> 
> Now, I'm wondering who he plays...




Yes I was just wondering the same Allie. I think all the major roles are already cast and we can work out who's who. Maybe Gert Rafto? Alternatively Filip Becker? What do you think??


----------



## gingerglory

guys! My eyes my eyes! Put A spoiler alert! I don't wanna know!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> guys! My eyes my eyes! Put A spoiler alert! I don't wanna know!




Sorry! But I haven't really revealed anything that will spoil the reading of the book/watching the film....trust me!!


----------



## Allie28

Pearly, there's no spoiler tags but you can choose light yellow to type with and people then would have to highlight to read it.

Spoiler-ish...don't highlight if you don't want to know!


> I think both Gert Rafko and Filip Becker are good guesses.  My mind first went to Rafko because like you said, it's a small role but a very crucial role.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Pearly, there's no spoiler tags but you can choose light yellow to type with and people then would have to highlight to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler-ish...don't highlight if you don't want to know!




Thanks Allie - I deleted some of my original post as I couldn't work out how to insert spoiler tags! The more I think on it, the more I can see Val as Rafto...[emoji6]


----------



## gingerglory

Macbeth is streaming on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Macbeth-Micha...07-20&linkId=f19929fa4715f8e6ada2f3a2115caabf


----------



## mollie12

https://www.instagram.com/p/BB96Wf0tz3P

According to this post, Chiwetel Ejiofor is "backing" MF for the Oscar.  Whether that means it's who he thinks should win/will win isn't clear.  We'll have to wait for the video.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BB96Wf0tz3P
> 
> According to this post, Chiwetel Ejiofor is "backing" MF for the Oscar.  Whether that means it's who he thinks should win/will win isn't clear.  We'll have to wait for the video.


They had such a great collaboration in 12YAS.  I hope they can do something together again.


----------



## BadAzzBish

gingerglory said:


> Macbeth is streaming on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Macbeth-Micha...07-20&linkId=f19929fa4715f8e6ada2f3a2115caabf


Yup. Fell asleep watching it last night
Nice visuals and good acting but a bit slow moving and couldnt really understand the Shakesperean language.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BB96Wf0tz3P
> 
> According to this post, Chiwetel Ejiofor is "backing" MF for the Oscar.  Whether that means it's who he thinks should win/will win isn't clear.  We'll have to wait for the video.



That's very nice of him!



Hackensack said:


> They had such a great collaboration in 12YAS.  I hope they can do something together again.



Indeed. Some may suspect Ejiofor could be in Covenant. Since he worked with Ridley in The Martian and there was a dinner where both Michael and Ejiofor were with Ridley. We should see if that's a case.


----------



## Allie28

I'd love to see Michael and Chiwetel collaborate again.  

I'm going to try and watch Macbeth sometime this weekend.  The good thing about watching at home is I can mute the gory battle scenes.  I have a hard time watching graphic violence.


----------



## llllllll

Can someone please tell me which show/film this is from?


----------



## FassbenderLover

llllllll said:


> Can someone please tell me which show/film this is from?
> 
> View attachment 3280192


 Murphy's Law


----------



## llllllll

FassbenderLover said:


> Murphy's Law



Thank you


----------



## gingerglory

Michael Fassbender seen at Montréal&#8211;Dorval International Airport after a day of reshoots for X-Men: Apocalypse in February 20, 2016 in Montreal, Canada.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> I'm not saying he didn't deserve to be nominated. I just felt it's an irony how the result turned out. I agree with you that he should be nominated for this script. To me, it's really an innovation to the biopic genre. Better than TSN. Not many writers can pull that off. He also campaigned hard. But he losing both Writer's guild nom and Oscar nom are very telling. He might be not that powerful as some people like to think.  *I like Michael's reaction through the whole thing in fact, from his response to the leaked emails, to the casting orders, to his email reply to Sorkin, and to the acknowledgement of Sorkin when giving his nomination reaction. Very appropriate, professional, and personable. In my eyes, comparing to Sorkin, he is the bigger person here.*
> 
> Oh, yes, that would be super!! I like Woodkid. I had Iron on a loop for weeks.
> 
> Yeah, I remember this interview I bet he ended up making up a lot of lines by himself because I remember Blanchette once talked about how she worked on the set of Knight of Cups. Malick had a lot of improvs and discarded the script, had them come up lines at the spot. Most of them didn't even know what the whole story is. (I may forgot how exactly she told this, but you got the gesture.)* I also remember the Newsweek roundtable interview where Plummer talked about his experience working with Malick. It's strangely hilarious. *Michael was there, it's in Jan. 2012. Obviously that didn't stop him working with Malick in Oct in the same year. I also remember Malick is one of Steve McQueen's heroes.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw08GQw0hBI



 I agree.  Plummer was still bitter.. 



gingerglory said:


> Yes, he's there to do a cameo. I'm sure they had a great time while filming Malick's movie in 2012. He post this in his facebook, speaking very highly about Michael    https://www.facebook.com/valkilmer/?fref=ts


Thanks! Very nice words. 



gingerglory said:


> guys! My eyes my eyes! Put A spoiler alert! I don't wanna know!


I've decided to read The Snowman after watching the movie,so,please,spoiler alert..  



mollie12 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BB96Wf0tz3P  According to this post, Chiwetel Ejiofor is "backing" MF for the Oscar.  Whether that means it's who he thinks should win/will win isn't clear.  We'll have to wait for the video.


 Thanks!  I also hope to see them working together again.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Michael Fassbender seen at MontréalDorval International Airport after a day of reshoots for X-Men: Apocalypse in February 20, 2016 in Montreal, Canada.


There was an article about these reshoots on Le Journal de Montreal,some months ago. I completely forgot about it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

llllllll said:


> Thank you


 Ur welcome. Its a series with Michael in it. U can check it out on youtube


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> There was an article about these reshoots on Le Journal de Montreal,some months ago. I completely forgot about it.



Yes, I remember that. Also, around the first teaser release, Singer also mentioned about the reshoots. At the time, I thought maybe it won't involve Michael since I don't expect more scenes of Erik. Now, it looks like they added him a little. Good to see. I also noticed that Sophie Turner was there doing reshoots as well.


----------



## Morgane

I'm curious to see what happens with the X-Men movies. 

Devin Graham (video/filmmaker) has shot a  pre-movie video for AC:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBvj34pvkTn/


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I'm curious to see what happens with the X-Men movies.
> 
> Devin Graham (video/filmmaker) has shot a  pre-movie video for AC:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBvj34pvkTn/



Can't wait for them to release the promote video!

With Steve Jobs blu-ray release, 60mins has 3 videos released. http://www.cbsnews.com/news/is-steve-jobs-movie-true-not-if-you-ask-tim-cook/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Whilst in Montreal for XMen reshoots Michael also visited a spa that specialises in skin treatments.




https://instagram.com/p/BCGSp1oQL-W/


----------



## gingerglory

looks like it's a xmen go-to spa, Sophie Turner and Rose Byrne both have been there before.


----------



## mollie12

Demian Bichir is joining the cast of Alien:Covenant.


----------



## gingerglory

Looks like these are the ones who went back to do reshoots for XMA


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> Looks like these are the ones who went back to do reshoots for XMA



JLaw flew in the day before MF did.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> JLaw flew in the day before MF did.



thanks.

btw, that looks like the gathering for Sophie Turner's B-Day celebration according to her instagram.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> JLaw flew in the day before MF did.




Don't think it's known what day Michael flew in to Montreal, just that he flew out on Saturday 20th....


----------



## gingerglory

Same here, Domhnall, lol. Michael has the most infectious smile in the world.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Look at that smile. Havent seen that smile in forever


----------



## pearlyqueen

Val Kilmer reports that he's enjoying filming The Snowman and Toby Jones is also in the cast. Don't know if he's much known outside the UK but he's a very good actor!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Val Kilmer reports that he's enjoying filming The Snowman and Toby Jones is also in the cast. Don't know if he's much known outside the UK but he's a very good actor!



Good to know. He was also in Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy so he and the director are back again.


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


>




BAFTA pics? Michael looks great!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> BAFTA pics? Michael looks great!



Yes, all teeth, all sharky


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Can't wait for them to release the promote video!
> 
> With Steve Jobs blu-ray release, 60mins has 3 videos released. http://www.cbsnews.com/news/is-steve-jobs-movie-true-not-if-you-ask-tim-cook/





pearlyqueen said:


> Whilst in Montreal for XMen reshoots Michael also visited a spa that specialises in skin treatments.
> 
> View attachment 3282104
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BCGSp1oQL-W/





mollie12 said:


> Demian Bichir is joining the cast of Alien:Coveunant.


Thanks!



pearlyqueen said:


> Val Kilmer reports that he's enjoying filming The Snowman and Toby Jones is also in the cast. Don't know if he's much known outside the UK but he's a very good actor!


Yes,he's a ery good actor. 



gingerglory said:


> Same here, Domhnall, lol. Michael has the most infectious smile in the world.



 Do you know the original video?  The interviews for Frank were very funny

http://m.hitfix.com/news/michael-fassbender-domhnall-gleeson-frank-is-not-x-men-or-star-wars

@Paparadis: I forgot how quickly Michael Fassbender walks! *lol* Let's just say, he gave me a run for my ...Shot!!  LOL! http://www.journaldemontreal.com/2016/02/22/les-stars-de-ix-men-i-de-passage-a-montreal

Yes,I remember that the he didn't want to be photographed..


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> BAFTA pics? Michael looks great!



 He looks  great.




Old pic (Shame  premiere London Film Festival)


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Do you know the original video?  The interviews for Frank were very funny



Here it is. http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/segment/domhnall-gleeson-frank/53c6b86c02a7606f67000394

Yeah, the press junket of him and Michael were hilarious.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Here it is. http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/segment/domhnall-gleeson-frank/53c6b86c02a7606f67000394
> 
> Yeah, the press junket of him and Michael were hilarious.



Thanks! 






Do you know if Abrahamson has talked about Michael/Frank in some interviews?I've never read anything.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Thanks!
> View attachment 3283039
> 
> View attachment 3283040
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if Abrahamson has talked about Michael/Frank in some interviews?I've never read anything.



There are actually plenty. I'm too lazy to dig up the print interviews, but there are some youtube interviews where you can see Lenny talking about how Michael was cast and how he played the character.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJzJJH6LuhQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXWP388wgV8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEufjWGe8cI

One particular remark from him left me a great impression when he commented on Michael. I think it's from the first link above.



> Initially we kind of thought...wow...you know,What an idea to have this face that everybody wants to photograph and film and put it behind the head. And it's a testament how interested in acting Michael is, not being a star, but being an actor. That challenge is appealing to him as well.


----------



## Morgane

I remember that quote.  Thanks for the links!  I was talking about the promotion for Room. I've never read anything,but I didn't really pay attention.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I remember that quote.   Thanks for the links! I was talking about the promotion for Room. I've never read anything,but I didn't really pay attention.



Oh, I see, me either. Besides watching the movie, I didn't pay any attention about their interviews, except one podcast where Lenny and the writer talking about their creative process of adopting the novel to the movie. That's all about Room so no Michael mentioned there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

At last! Trailer for The Light Between Oceans:

http://youtu.be/myyDScOEWOc

Looks wonderful - Can't wait for this [emoji2]

http://www.theguardian.com/film/vid...ns-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-trailer


----------



## mchris55

Who is responsible for the makeup and the lighting for this film? He looks so old.

This film should have been a two-parter on Lifetime. Smh.

Abrahamson did mention MF at the Palm Springs FF. Someone on twitter asked him if he saw MF, and he replied that he had and it was very nice to see him again.


----------



## girlwhowaited

mchris55 said:


> Who is responsible for the makeup and the lighting for this film? He looks so old.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> At last! Trailer for The Light Between Oceans:
> 
> http://youtu.be/myyDScOEWOc
> 
> Looks wonderful - Can't wait for this [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/vid...ns-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-trailer



I'm obsessed with that trailer it looks gorgeous and Michael already has some moments that brought tears to my eyes. The look of pain in his face, his eyes. It's perfect. Also cinematography is gorgeous, I'm glad they filmed this in NZ.
The only thing I'm not a fan of is voiceovers and I hope they are just a trailer thing and not in the movie.

Love remembering Domhnall and Michael's great friendship, I really want them to work together again, they had great chemistry and I hope we get some pics of them together Sunday night.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> I'm obsessed with that trailer it looks gorgeous and Michael already has some moments that brought tears to my eyes. The look of pain in his face, his eyes. It's perfect. Also cinematography is gorgeous, I'm glad they filmed this in NZ.
> 
> The only thing I'm not a fan of is voiceovers and I hope they are just a trailer thing and not in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Love remembering Domhnall and Michael's great friendship, I really want them to work together again, they had great chemistry and I hope we get some pics of them together Sunday night.




Lol, I've watched the trailer a few times already; it looks beautiful and perfect [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> At last! Trailer for The Light Between Oceans:
> 
> http://youtu.be/myyDScOEWOc
> 
> Looks wonderful - Can't wait for this [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/vid...ns-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-trailer



OMG! I'm gonna cry!!! Just beautiful, Adam Arkapaw did it again! And three actors are just at their A game. Michael's Tom will make me cry my heart out! Can't wait for the whole thing!


----------



## Allie28

I teared up just watching the trailer.  I'm so going to be doing the ugly cry in the theater!

It looks awesome and heartbreaking.  All 3 actors are going to break my heart.  My mom had to bury her 5 day old son so I've seen that kind of pain up close.  It's now been years but still his birthday every year is a terribly sad day for her.

And yes, I agree it just looks beautiful.


----------



## twiddlebird

mchris55 said:


> Who is responsible for the makeup and the lighting for this film? He looks so old.
> 
> 
> 
> This film should have been a two-parter on Lifetime. Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Abrahamson did mention MF at the Palm Springs FF. Someone on twitter asked him if he saw MF, and he replied that he had and it was very nice to see him again.




Agree about the old part. My thoughts that they looked creepy together from the previously released stills are officially confirmed. It makes him look like he's an old guy with his Lolita. Ugh.

I'm sure there will be those that will vociferously disagree here, but only here. It's the consensus everywhere else.


----------



## pearlyqueen

"Everywhere else".... Not from my perusal on Twitter.....Quite the opposite... Lol


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I teared up just watching the trailer.  I'm so going to be doing the ugly cry in the theater!
> 
> It looks awesome and heartbreaking.  All 3 actors are going to break my heart.  My mom had to bury her 5 day old son so I've seen that kind of pain up close.  It's now been years but still his birthday every year is a terribly sad day for her.
> 
> And yes, I agree it just looks beautiful.



Oh dear, so sorry for you and your mom. *hug*


----------



## mchris55

twiddlebird said:


> Agree about the old part. My thoughts that they looked creepy together from the previously released stills are officially confirmed. It makes him look like he's an old guy with his Lolita. Ugh.
> 
> I'm sure there will be those that will vociferously disagree here, but only here. It's the consensus everywhere else.



Is this true? 

I wonder if they changed the story so that only the baby washed ashore so that the baby-nappers could appear more "empathetic". Maybe that is why they removed the jail scene? 

One more thing, sorry, but to release this on Steve Jobs' birthday seems inappropriate to me.


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> I'm obsessed with that trailer it looks gorgeous and *Michael already has some moments that brought tears to my eyes. The look of pain in his face, his eyes. It's perfect.* Also cinematography is gorgeous, I'm glad they filmed this in NZ.
> 
> *The only thing I'm not a fan of is voiceovers and I hope they are just a trailer thing and not in the movie.*



Not sure if you've read the book, so I put the highlight on the spoiler part. I suspect it's just a trailer thing because 



Spoiler



In the novel, Tom and Isabel exchanged several letters and later at the third part, Tom wrote a heartbreaking letter from jail to Isabel. I suspect some of them had voiceovers. In the trailer, they just chose some bits and put several voiceovers together. [spoiler end]







I also like Tom with Lucy/Grace


----------



## twiddlebird

mchris55 said:


> Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they changed the story so that only the baby washed ashore so that the baby-knappers could appear more "empathetic". Maybe that is why they removed the jail scene?
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing, sorry, but to release this on Steve Jobs' birthday seems inappropriate to me.




I'm sure the timing of this coincides with Oscar buzz, as was all of those articles posted yesterday about the two leads in this. It all about the PR to try to drive interest in this snoozy movie, and them as a couple. Sunday ought to be interesting.

Someone posted awhile back about knowing about MF and AV being solid together in six months time. If that's true, I'd expect an engagement announcement to coincide with he movie's actual release to try to drive interest more. LOL...

I really can't stand that creep Cianfrance. He's an ego driven sociopath, IMO.


----------



## mchris55

twiddlebird said:


> I'm sure the timing of this coincides with Oscar buzz, as was all of those articles posted yesterday about the two leads in this. It all about the PR to try to drive interest in this snoozy movie, and them as a couple. Sunday ought to be interesting.
> 
> Someone posted awhile back about knowing about MF and AV being solid together in six months time. If that's true, I'd expect an engagement announcement to coincide with he movie's actual release to try to drive interest more. LOL...
> 
> I really can't stand that creep Cianfrance. He's an ego driven sociopath, IMO.




If that is true, he might as well had whored himself out for the Oscar, like Leo did. LMAO!!


----------



## twiddlebird

mchris55 said:


> If that is true, he might as well had whored himself out for the Oscar, like Leo did. LMAO!!




I think the proverbial "whoring" in this scenario is more for the benefit of the female lead, rather than Michael...but, yeah.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Not sure if you've read the book, so I put the highlight on the spoiler part. I suspect it's just a trailer thing because
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like Tom with Lucy/Grace





Spoiler



I agree with you that the voiceover is almost certainly for the trailer - I don't think they would cut those parts from the third act as they are too important. And I love Michael with Lucy/Grace too - totally adorable [emoji2]


----------



## mchris55

twiddlebird said:


> I think the proverbial "whoring" in this scenario is more for the benefit of the female lead, rather than Michael...but, yeah.



The granddaughter or the stolen great-granddaughter?? LOL, just kidding, heehee!!!


----------



## gingerglory

Here is glorious HQ 1080p. Just gorgeous! 

https://youtu.be/7Ei1t3U8V98

That kick is just too manly!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Here is glorious HQ 1080p. Just gorgeous!
> 
> https://youtu.be/7Ei1t3U8V98
> 
> That kick is just too manly!




Even more beautiful in HQ - thanks for posting! 

Lol! I hadn't noticed the "manly kick" before, got lost in so many breathtaking images; and the little Lucy/Grace - what a beautiful child!

I hope they bring the UK release date forward from January 2017 - that's just cruel to have it 4 months after the U.S.!


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Who is responsible for the makeup and the lighting for this film? He looks so old.
> 
> This film should have been a two-parter on Lifetime. Smh.
> 
> Abrahamson did mention MF at the Palm Springs FF. Someone on twitter asked him if he saw MF, and he replied that he had and it was very nice to see him again.


Thanks, I didn't read those tweets. 



girlwhowaited said:


> I'm obsessed with that trailer it looks gorgeous and Michael already has some moments that brought tears to my eyes. *The look of pain in his face, his eyes. It's perfect.* Also cinematography is gorgeous, I'm glad they filmed this in NZ.
> The only thing I'm not a fan of is voiceovers and I hope they are just a trailer thing and not in the movie.
> 
> Love remembering Domhnall and Michael's great friendship,* I really want them to work together again,* they had great chemistry and I hope we get some pics of them together Sunday night.


I agree. And yes,this trailer looks gorgeous.  It confirms the first reactions (heartbreaking and very Malick-y). Arkapaw's cinematography looks even better than in Macbeth. I didn't really like the red filters. Also,as I said,this is perfect material for Cianfrance (moral choices related to family). 

Yes,I want  them to work together again. Gleeson is a really good  actor and he was very,very charming in About Time.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I teared up just watching the trailer.  I'm so going to be doing the ugly cry in the theater!
> 
> It looks awesome and heartbreaking.  All 3 actors are going to break my heart.  My mom had to bury her 5 day old son so I've seen that kind of pain up close.  It's now been years but still his birthday every year is a terribly sad day for her.
> 
> And yes, I agree it just looks beautiful.


I'm sorry for your family,it's very sad. 



gingerglory said:


> Not sure if you've read the book, so I put the highlight on the spoiler part. I suspect it's just a trailer thing because
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the novel, Tom and Isabel exchanged several letters and later at the third part, Tom wrote a heartbreaking letter from jail to Isabel. I suspect some of them had voiceovers. In the trailer, they just chose some bits and put several voiceovers together. [spoiler end]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I also like Tom with Lucy/Grace*





Spoiler



I've not read the book,so thanks..  This is a very different role for him.



gingerglory said:


> Here is glorious HQ 1080p. Just gorgeous!
> 
> https://youtu.be/7Ei1t3U8V98
> 
> That kick is just too manly!


 Thanks!



pearlyqueen said:


> Even more beautiful in HQ - thanks for posting!
> 
> Lol! I hadn't noticed the "manly kick" before, got lost in so many breathtaking images; and the little Lucy/Grace - what a beautiful child!
> 
> I hope they bring the UK release date forward from January 2017 - that's just cruel to have it 4 months after the U.S.!


I hope they change the US release..


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Not sure if you've read the book, so I put the highlight on the spoiler part. I suspect it's just a trailer thing because
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the novel, Tom and Isabel exchanged several letters and later at the third part, Tom wrote a heartbreaking letter from jail to Isabel. I suspect some of them had voiceovers. In the trailer, they just chose some bits and put several voiceovers together. [spoiler end]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like Tom with Lucy/Grace





Spoiler



OH yeah, I remember that now. Thanks! Letter writing voiceovers are fine just as long it's not the type of voiceover that's only there to explain something they failed to properly portrait in the movie, like most of David O Russel's movies.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Morgane said:


> Thanks, I didn't read those tweets.
> 
> 
> I agree. And yes,this trailer looks gorgeous.  It confirms the first reactions (heartbreaking and very Malick-y). Arkapaw's cinematography looks even better than in Macbeth. I didn't really like the red filters. Also,as I said,this is perfect material for Cianfrance (moral choices related to family).
> 
> Yes,I want  them to work together again. Gleeson is a really good  actor and he was very,very charming in About Time.



I actually loved the red in Macbeth, the movie just looks flawless to me although it does seems he's done an even better job this time around.


----------



## BadAzzBish

twiddlebird said:


> Agree about the old part. My thoughts that they looked creepy together from the previously released stills are officially confirmed. It makes him look like he's an old guy with his Lolita. Ugh.
> 
> I'm sure there will be those that will vociferously disagree here, but only here. It's the consensus everywhere else.



+1 Yeah, looks like I'll wait for this to hit Netflix or Amazon


----------



## Allie28

Thank you Ginger and Morgane.  

I think the movie looks gorgeous.  ITA with what Ginger wrote in the spoiler section.

This is just the first trailer.  They're usually brief.  Looking forward to more, hopefully longer ones!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Rachel will steal this movie no doubt. I can tell she will
I shall pass on this one. I wont even watch online. 
I'd rather see Trespass Against Us, its long overdue


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> I hope they bring the UK release date forward from January 2017 - that's just cruel to have it 4 months after the U.S.!



I suspect that they will change the UK release date because this trailer is a UK trailer released by the Guardian and if you noticed, it said coming soon at the end.

And of course, I hope they change the US release date too...



girlwhowaited said:


> I actually loved the red in Macbeth, the movie just looks flawless to me although it does seems he's done an even better job this time around.



Me too, very Shakespearean. Now, with these two, just imagine what he would do for AC?! I hope he will be recognized more soon. So far he had two Emmys for Top the Lake and True Detective AND he got American Society of Cinematographers' Spotlight Award for Macbeth.



Allie28 said:


> This is just the first trailer.  They're usually brief.  Looking forward to more, hopefully longer ones!



Yeah, I think the US trailer hasn't released yet. There will be more to come definitely!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Thank you Ginger and Morgane.
> 
> I think the movie looks gorgeous.  ITA with what Ginger wrote in the spoiler section.
> 
> This is just the first trailer.  They're usually brief.  Looking forward to more, hopefully longer ones!




Yes,they're usually brief.  This is the song used : https://youtube.com/watch?v=UyjvMDz7sQ0


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Yes,they're usually brief.  This is the song used : https://youtube.com/watch?v=UyjvMDz7sQ0



Thank you! I was wondering about that! I forgot to mention that the music for the trailer is perfect. And btw, the composer for the movie is Alexandre Desplat, who is fantastic too. He won Oscar for The Grand Budapest Hotel and got a bunch of Oscar noms as well.


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> "Everywhere else".... Not from my perusal on Twitter.....Quite the opposite... Lol



There are a handful of places on the internet that have PR operators with multiple personalities pushing an agenda. It's a common tactic, that costs little.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> There are a handful of places on the internet that have PR operators with multiple personalities pushing an agenda. It's a common tactic, that costs little.




Really?  I think I can distinguish between such sites and the countless individuals posting their own reaction. Also the many articles published which were overwhelmingly positive and didn't reflect your response to the trailer.


----------



## mollie12

Well, trailers can be deceiving about the end product.  For example, the trailers for Macbeth and The Danish Girl picked out the most visually dynamic/emotional moments, though the films themselves were pretty barren between those moments.

However, my personal reaction to the trailer for TLBO is far more positive than I was expecting.  AV looks far more natural than she was in The Danish Girl, more like Testament of Youth, where she's excellent.  And I don't think I've seen MF look so emotionally affecting and totally dialed-in since Jane Eyre, 5 years ago.  I'm really excited about his work in this.


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> Really?  I think I can distinguish between such sites and the countless individuals posting their own reaction. Also the many articles published which were overwhelmingly positive and didn't reflect your response to the trailer.



Working in social media is an actual profession. People who do this can work both as moderators and as posters to forums, as well as Twitter, Facebook, IG, etc. There are many people who do this for a living. They help to generate buzz for their product, as well as guiding the conversation and overall gestalt of their working platform to their desired direction. 

I know this because I have worked for companies that do this on behalf of their clients, and because of this I know people who have done this for a living.

The point is to make it _feel_ organic and natural, but it is anything but. Having buzz appear grassroots is gold. Also, they will often bait and use the Terms of Service agreement for that platform to remove users that are counter to their marketing strategy, if possible.

And with that, I bid you adieu.    Now back to lurk mode...


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> Working in social media is an actual profession. People who do this can work both as moderators and as posters to forums, as well as Twitter, Facebook, IG, etc. There are many people who do this for a living. They help to generate buzz for their product, as well as guiding the conversation and overall gestalt of their working platform to their desired direction.
> 
> I know this because I have worked for companies that do this on behalf of their clients, and because of this I know people who have done this for a living.
> 
> The point is to make it _feel_ organic and natural, but it is anything but. Having buzz appear grassroots is gold. Also, they will often bait and use the Terms of Service agreement for that platform to remove users that are counter to their marketing strategy, if possible.
> 
> And with that, I bid you adieu.    Now back to lurk mode...


 Good to know. I long suspected this


----------



## FassbenderLover

twiddlebird said:


> There are a handful of places on the internet that have PR operators with multiple personalities pushing an agenda. It's a common tactic, that costs little.


 If I were to ever do such a job, best believe I would have to be paid lots for my hard work


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> Working in social media is an actual profession. People who do this can work both as moderators and as posters to forums, as well as Twitter, Facebook, IG, etc. There are many people who do this for a living. They help to generate buzz for their product, as well as guiding the conversation and overall gestalt of their working platform to their desired direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this because I have worked for companies that do this on behalf of their clients, and because of this I know people who have done this for a living.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is to make it _feel_ organic and natural, but it is anything but. Having buzz appear grassroots is gold. Also, they will often bait and use the Terms of Service agreement for that platform to remove users that are counter to their marketing strategy, if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> And with that, I bid you adieu.    Now back to lurk mode...




Oh I'm sure that kind of practice is alive and kicking, but it's more than a stretch to dismiss everything on Twitter on the grounds that it's PR driven propaganda. 

Your original post stated:
"It makes him look like he's an old guy with his Lolita. Ugh. I'm sure there will be those that will vociferously disagree here, but only here. It's the consensus everywhere else."

And that is clearly not true; discounting a couple of tumblr blogs run by fans opposed to Alicia, I think I have seen only one reference so far  to the appearance of a large age gap between her and Michael. Discounting tweets (on the ground they could be manipulated) by way of contrast I have seen many articles with opinions on TLBO trailer that make no mention of "Lolita-esque" vibes and many have positive things to say. Here are a few from yesterday, from a varied selection of sources to illustrate this:

http://www.indiewire.com/article/wa...thru_newsletter&utm_source=iwDaily_newsletter


http://loaded.co.uk/watch-michael-f...ler-for-role-that-brought-them-together-news/

http://www.slashfilm.com/the-light-between-oceans-trailer/

https://www.nylon.com/articles/mich...=title&affiliate_id=43737&click_id=1554148899


http://www.popsugar.co.uk/celebrity/Light-Between-Oceans-Trailer-40318883

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/02/24/light-between-oceans-trailer-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander


http://collider.com/the-light-betwe...hael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-rachel-weisz/

http://movieweb.com/light-between-o...al/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Allie28

The responses to the trailer on twitter were overwhelmingly positive.  Not everyone is going to like it, that's true of any film.  But it seems like the negative responses are mostly from those who were never going to like it or even give it a chance.  It's almost as if they were predetermined to hate it.  No matter what.  Which is their choice of course.   

And I know I'm truly a Michael fan when even his snot-cry moves me.  :cry:


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> The responses to the trailer on twitter were overwhelmingly positive.  Not everyone is going to like it, that's true of any film.  But it seems like the negative responses are mostly from those who were never going to like it or even give it a chance.  It's almost as if they were predetermined to hate it.  No matter what.  Which is their choice of course.
> 
> And I know I'm truly a Michael fan when even his snot-cry moves me.  :cry:



You mean this snot-cry?







in Norway yesterday. Don't you just love his sense of "fashion" lol


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> You mean this snot-cry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Norway yesterday. Don't you just love his sense of "fashion" lol



lol, yep.  Not as bad as his snot-cry in The Counselor but, yeah.  I remember watching that final scene and getting emotional seeing him like that while my friend was all "Ewwwww!"  

He looks mighty fine in flannel.  Cold weather does have it's benefits.


----------



## venus15

OMG! That moment


----------



## BadAzzBish

twiddlebird said:


> Working in social media is an actual profession. People who do this can work both as moderators and as posters to forums, as well as Twitter, Facebook, IG, etc. There are many people who do this for a living. They help to generate buzz for their product, as well as guiding the conversation and overall gestalt of their working platform to their desired direction.
> 
> I know this because I have worked for companies that do this on behalf of their clients, and because of this I know people who have done this for a living.
> 
> The point is to make it _feel_ organic and natural, but it is anything but. Having buzz appear grassroots is gold. Also, they will often bait and use the Terms of Service agreement for that platform to remove users that are counter to their marketing strategy, if possible.
> 
> And with that, I bid you adieu.    Now back to lurk mode...


Co-sign! Well said.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Allie28 said:


> lol, yep.  Not as bad as his snot-cry in The Counselor but, yeah.  I remember watching that final scene and getting emotional seeing him like that while my friend was all "Ewwwww!"
> 
> He looks mighty fine in flannel.  Cold weather does have it's benefits.



The Counselor is not an excellent movie and it's not for everyone but Michael is so freaking good in it, he's killing that third act.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> He looks mighty fine in flannel.  Cold weather does have it's benefits.




Haven't we seen Michael in that shirt before? Was he wearing it during the Polish scenes in XMen Apocalypse? Or am I imagining it....? Lol


----------



## gingerglory

venus15 said:


> OMG! That moment



Yeah, it's in the book. very delicate.



girlwhowaited said:


> The Counselor is not an excellent movie and it's not for everyone but Michael is so freaking good in it, he's killing that third act.



I actually enjoyed it a lot and I agree it's definitely not for everyone. He cried a lot in it. And the last cry is just too good, it's like he's about to puck and gagged by what's coming in that DVD. And he had a devastating cry at the end of Shame too and a totally breakdown. It's just raw raw raw. Love it.



pearlyqueen said:


> Haven't we seen Michael in that shirt before? Was he wearing it during the Polish scenes in XMen Apocalypse? Or am I imagining it....? Lol



Yes, a different one


----------



## Allie28

^^^ Yep, red flannel but not the same shirt.  And I have a feeling he cries in that scene too.  



girlwhowaited said:


> The Counselor is not an excellent movie and it's not for everyone but Michael is so freaking good in it, he's killing that third act.



Yeah, Michael has the ability to rise above the films he's in.  Prometheus is another one.  A lot of people praised his performance as David while not praising the film itself.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Well, trailers can be deceiving about the end product.  For example, the trailers for Macbeth and The Danish Girl picked out the most visually dynamic/emotional moments, though the films themselves were pretty barren between those moments.
> 
> However, my personal reaction to the trailer for TLBO is far more positive than I was expecting.  *AV looks far more natural than she was in The Danish Girl, more like Testament of Youth, where she's excellent.*  And I don't think I've seen MF look so emotionally affecting and totally dialed-in since Jane Eyre, 5 years ago.  I'm really excited about his work in this.


I agree. I'm not surprised that Testamet of Youth and TLBO share part of the same team.
I also agree  about the comparison with Jane Eyre,one scene in particular.



Allie28 said:


> The responses to the trailer on twitter were overwhelmingly positive.  Not everyone is going to like it, that's true of any film.  But it seems like the negative responses are mostly from those who were never going to like it or even give it a chance.  It's almost as if they were predetermined to hate it.  No matter what.  Which is their choice of course.
> 
> And I know I'm truly a Michael fan when even his snot-cry moves me.  :cry:


The response from movie fans is very positive. And yes,not everyone is going to like it,obviously.  



gingerglory said:


> Thank you! I was wondering about that! I forgot to mention that the music for the trailer is perfect. And btw, the composer for the movie is Alexandre Desplat, who is fantastic too. He won Oscar for The Grand Budapest Hotel and got a bunch of Oscar noms as well.


Desplat is a great composer. I love his work for The Painted Veil. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Haven't we seen Michael in that shirt before? Was he wearing it during the Polish scenes in XMen Apocalypse? Or am I imagining it....? Lol


 I guess he really liked the flannel shirt..

Jussie Smollett, Amy Seimetz, Carmen Ejogo and Callie Hernandez have joined Alien:Covenant.
http://deadline.com/2016/02/alien-covenant-jussie-smolett-amy-seimetz-carmen-ejogo-cast-1201708727/


----------



## gingerglory

Love both back shots, lovely! I think now they finished Bergen part and Michael would be ready to head to LA now.






https://www.instagram.com/jackenglish1948/








> Tom Morgan
> &#8207;@desOrientation
> It's a wrap! The close of crazy week at #ANTI #Bergen with the shoot of #jonesbø #TheSnowman with #michaelfassbender


----------



## Allie28

^^^Thanks Ginger!  Love the pic of him reading.  

Interview with TIME magazine....

http://time.com/4238628/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-oscars-interview/?xid=tcoshare


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Interview with TIME magazine....
> 
> http://time.com/4238628/michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-oscars-interview/?xid=tcoshare



Thanks Allie, pls don't mind me pasting the whole thing here. This one is a new interview and I like his answers. And he'll be on set of Covenant in April, which is great that he will have a brief time between it and The Snowman as expected.



> Michael Fassbender: Memorizing Steve Jobs Was Harder Than Shakespeare
> 
> The Steve Jobs star and Best Actor nominee talks to TIME about his recent role and the challenge of recognizing achievement in film
> 
> With Oscar Sunday around the corner, prognosticators are issuing their final say as to who will win and who should win. And though the Best Actor race has focused on a certain longtime runner-up, much of the should win talk has centered on the man who resurrected Steve Jobs for the big screen: Michael Fassbender. The German-Irish actor, whos up for his second Academy Award and first for a leading role, received widespread praise for his intense, studied performance in Steve Jobs, playing the Apple pioneer during three high-stakes moments in his career.
> 
> Fassbender spoke to TIME about the Shakespearean couple of years hes had, the problem with picking winners and losers in cinema and whether we may someday see him as a man of song and dance.
> 
> *TIME: Ive heard Steve Jobs, the film, described as Shakespearean, which is a bit of a coincidence given that you recently played Macbeth. Do you think thats an accurate description?*
> 
> Michael Fassbender: Definitely. The way Aaron [Sorkin] writes to a rhythm wouldnt be dissimilar to the way that Shakespeare is written in verse. And the relationship between Jeff Daniels character, John Sculley, and Steve Jobs, the sort of Shakespearean father-son relationship, I think that would be an accurate description.
> 
> *Was it more difficult memorizing 182 pages of dialogue for Steve Jobs or memorizing Shakespearean verse?*
> 
> The Jobs script was harder.
> 
> *Theres such a mythology around Jobs, one which some would argue he helped to cultivate. Do you see this film as trying to break through that mythology and get at a certain truth?*
> 
> Its a dramatic story, not a biopic. I think Steve Jobs did sort of encourage his own mythology. We think of the turtleneck and the Levis jeans and the memory resounds. And picking Walter Isaacson to write his biographythat wasnt coincidence. Were just exploring the person that changed the way that we all live our lives. And if you do that, you leave yourself open to people telling these interpretations.
> 
> *Did you become a connoisseur of Apple products to play the part? Can you fix my iPhone?*
> 
> I definitely cannot. The irony is that Im probably the worst person to come to if any of your devices are not functioning correctly.
> 
> *A lot of people were surprised the movie didnt fare better at the box office. How much weight do you put into box office performance?*
> 
> Of course its a bummer. You want people to see it. It costs a lot to make films and market them. But I dont see it as my responsibility. I put in the best performance I can and hold up my end of the bargain. But the weight of the box office figuresI cant take on that as well. People will go see what they want to go see. Going to the cinema takes energy and money, and a lot of people have very good home entertainment systems. But I think people will watch it in time and it will survive the test of time.
> 
> *Between the festival circuit, theatrical release and awards season, do you get fatigued talking about a movie for months on end?
> *
> To be honest, its just hard listening to yourself talking, trying not to repeat yourself. But for the most part I dont mind it at all. Its interesting to talk to intelligent people, and if it encourages people to see the movie, then all the better. I would be lying and I would be very precious if I said that its hard work or its a drag. Im in a very privileged position and Im very aware of that.
> *
> What do you make of all the awards-season buzz?*
> 
> I feel very honored to be recognized by my peers and my industry. Also within that, I keep a healthy perspective on it. Its the arts, so everythings subjective. To say one thing or another thing is better or the best is very difficult. Just to be amongst it, I feel very lucky and flattered. But its not like running a race where one person comes across the line first. Its just a very subjective medium.
> 
> *Its always funny to me when people talk about winners and losers. If youre nominated for an award and it goes to someone else, the idea that thats a loss seems a bit detached from reality.*
> 
> Maybe as a society were a little bit obsessed with those things. But I just think trying to get good stories out there and provoke thought and conversation and reflection, thats the goal. Everything else is a bonus.
> 
> *After playing a lot of very intense characters over the past several years, do you have any desire to play some lighter roles?*
> 
> Yes! I go back to doing the follow-up to Prometheus, Alien Covenant, in April. That was a pretty fun characterI mean he was quite sinister, as wellbut Id love to do comedy or lighter characters. Im always open to it. It just kind of happened this way. I dont know why.
> 
> *I heard a rumor that you might be doing a musical?*
> 
> Thats a rumor that Steve [McQueen] and I started. I would love to do a musical with Steve one day. No specifics yet.


----------



## Morgane

Very good answers.  



gingerglory said:


> Love both back shots, lovely! I think now they finished Bergen part and Michael would be ready to head to LA now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jackenglish1948/


Thanks! 


http://www.avclub.com/article/what-will-win-and-what-should-win-2016-oscars-232776


> Prediction: He went through hell in subzero temperatures. Hes a bankable star in an age without many others. Hes been nominated many times before, but has never won. For these reasons and more, Leonardo DiCaprio is your preordained Best Actor winner. His walk to the podium is the nights surest thing.
> 
> Preference: Yes, Leo ate a raw bison liver and nearly froze to death. But is that really any harder than performing an Aaron Sorkin walk-and-talk? All joking aside, Michael Fassbender makes the title character of Steve Jobs a magnetic human monster, wrapping his tongue around every line of acidic dialogue. Unlike DiCaprio, hes playing a character with real dimension; unless your criteria for great acting is how much misery did the actor endure on set?, Fassbender gives the richer performance.


----------



## Allie28

Yes, that TIME interview was great.

A lot of people do the "will win/should win" thing for the Oscars.  I'm seeing Michael's name in the "should win" section a lot.


----------



## mchris55

Please. All we heard for months was how much of a flop Steve Jobs was. There was nothing about the performances and nothing about the screenplay. It was all about how it was a disaster at the box office. Then, when other adult dramas (many with bigger stars) failed at the box office, SJ still remained the poster child for box office disappointment. It always led the obituaries for the other films as they quietly went away. 

Now, after the entire season has passed, pundits are now recognizing the strength of his performance? Whatever.


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> Please. All we heard for months was how much of a flop Steve Jobs was. There was nothing about the performances and nothing about the screenplay. It was all about how it was a disaster at the box office. Then, when other adult dramas (many with bigger stars) failed at the box office, SJ still remained the poster child for box office disappointment. It always led the obituaries for the other films as they quietly went away.
> 
> Now, after the entire season has passed, pundits are now recognizing the strength of his performance? Whatever.


So true!  ^^
The project was cursed from the beginning with the Sony hack.  On the other hand, without it, he wouldn't be in the conversation at all around the Oscars, and he does get the "should win" a lot, which should help him in the future.  He'll have to steal Leo's overdue narrative; the Mcconnaissance narrative doesn't work for him, because he hasn't delivered a string of bad performances.  I'm more than a little disgusted with the oscars.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> So true!  ^^
> The project was cursed from the beginning with the Sony hack.  On the other hand, without it, he wouldn't be in the conversation at all around the Oscars, and he does get the "should win" a lot, which should help him in the future.  He'll have to steal Leo's overdue narrative; the Mcconnaissance narrative doesn't work for him, because he hasn't delivered a string of bad performances.  I'm more than a little disgusted with the oscars.




Despite Steve Jobs box office and the certainty of not wining the Oscar tomorrow night, all in all Michael has had a very productive and successful 2015 adding more high quality performances to his already impressive CV. He is very well respected and admired by those in the industry, critics and audiences; I'm sure he is satisfied with what he's achieved in the past year. 

Loved the Time interview - it's indicative of a very intelligent man who has a balanced and healthy outlook [emoji3]


----------



## mchris55

No. Slow West bombed. Macbeth was hidden and bombed. SJ was highly publicized and bombed. He was called "box office poison" by an article that was quoted in one of the trades and circulated to many websites. 

He was not happy when his name was not called at the GG. It does appear that he has moved on, especially after he hung out with Leo in London, which is the right thing to do. There is no doubt, however, he wanted the top prize.

This was not a successful year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> No. Slow West bombed. Macbeth was hidden and bombed. SJ was highly publicized and bombed. He was called "box office poison" by an article that was quoted in one of the trades and circulated to many websites.
> 
> 
> 
> He was not happy when his name was not called at the GG. It does appear that he has moved on, especially after he hung out with Leo in London, which is the right thing to do. There is no doubt, however, he wanted the top prize.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not a successful year.




In your opinion, but you appear to measure success differently.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Norwegian interview with Michael this week, translation courtesy of michaelfassbender.org. Another new cast member - Adrian Dunbar [emoji3]

http://www.michaelfassbender.org/snowmancastupd5.html


----------



## Hackensack

I loved Slow West and Macbeth, and I agree that Steve Jobs will also stand the test of time.  I've been watching SJ again; a great performance from him.  He should be proud of it.


----------



## gingerglory

In order to judge whether Michael's had a successful year, I think I will look at all aspects.

From the art and the productive aspect (if we still are considering movie is a form of arts), he had a very good year,imo. He had three movies out and each one of them is a quality work with good/mixed reviews (Metascores for SW,Macbeth,and SJ are 72,71,and 82) and the reactions to his performance in all of them are almost universally acclaimed. He also filmed three movies in 2015 and being consistently productive.As an actor, he's doing an excellent job and is respected and adored by his peers. 

From the box office aspect, he was having a similar year as before actually. Most of his movies are not expected to have a BO success: Jane Eyre, ADM, Shame,12yrs,the Counselor,Frank, because the type of projects he chose. He's not aiming to be the BO draw and "the star" and he's more interested in exploring telling different stories, imo. The same goes to SW and Macbeth. It is considered a success for SW to be just made and be able to get out there. And nobody expects Macbeth to make money and it's a purely art work. It is Steve Jobs that makes "such a big deal" out of it. Before Steve Jobs, nobody focused and is obsessed with his BO. And it is Universal's fault to market it as an mainstream movie instead of what it really is, an art one. And it is also unfortunate that Steve Jobs becomes the sacrificial lamb when comes to Oscar politics and its BO performance got slashed purposely by industry treat publications and put the end of its competition. Does it suck? It sure does. Is it unfair? It sure is. Does it affects his mood? I think it sure did when the result came but I also think he's over it a long time ago. Does it affect his status as a respected and talented actor, I don't think so. And Does it affect him being a star? Yes. However, if being a star isn't his goal to begin with, then I don't think he would be bothered that much. His TIME interview tells so. BO success is not his priority, imo.



> A lot of people were surprised the movie didn&#8217;t fare better at the box office. How much weight do you put into box office performance?
> 
> Of course it&#8217;s a bummer. You want people to see it. It costs a lot to make films and market them. But I don&#8217;t see it as my responsibility. I put in the best performance I can and hold up my end of the bargain. But the weight of the box office figures&#8212;I can&#8217;t take on that as well. People will go see what they want to go see. Going to the cinema takes energy and money, and a lot of people have very good home entertainment systems. But I think people will watch it in time and it will survive the test of time.



From awards perspective, he's got his second Oscar nom with the first nom for the leading man. That's already good for me because personally I don't take Oscar seriously. He didn't play the game and use his time and energy to do what he does best, being on set, acting and filming. I think that's a win. If he gets one in the future, that's great. If not, no big deal to me. And he has a healthy perspective about it as well.



> What do you make of all the awards-season buzz?
> 
> I feel very honored to be recognized by my peers and my industry. Also within that, I keep a healthy perspective on it. It&#8217;s the arts, so everything&#8217;s subjective. To say one thing or another thing is better or the best is very difficult. Just to be amongst it, I feel very lucky and flattered. But it&#8217;s not like running a race where one person comes across the line first. It&#8217;s just a very subjective medium.
> 
> It&#8217;s always funny to me when people talk about &#8220;winners and losers.&#8221; If you&#8217;re nominated for an award and it goes to someone else, the idea that that&#8217;s a loss seems a bit detached from reality.
> 
> Maybe as a society we&#8217;re a little bit obsessed with those things. But I just think trying to get good stories out there and provoke thought and conversation and reflection, that&#8217;s the goal. Everything else is a bonus.



All in all, I don't think he had an unsuccessful year. He is certainly not a failure to me. He's been consistent and been steadily built his career, working as hard and as best as he can. And he's definitely not as miserable as some might want to believe. He's a mature adult and he knows what he's doing with his career and his life. As far as I see, he's happily filming his new movie in Norway and now is happily taking a short break and is about to enjoy Oscars parties.

Oh, almost forgot, from the aspect of the amount of hate and defamation he got because of his personal life in 2015, yeah he had a very bad year. It sucks big time.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Yes, that TIME interview was great.
> 
> A lot of people do the "will win/should win" thing for the Oscars.  I'm seeing Michael's name in the "should win" section a lot.


He was also chosen by the Indiewire's Criticwire Network. These "will win/should win" articles are often written by movie critics. His performance in SJ topped the Indiewire critics' poll and he topped The Village Voice critics' poll with the votes received for Macbeth,so it's not surprising. 



gingerglory said:


> In order to judge whether Michael's had a successful year, I think I will look at all aspects.
> 
> From the art and the productive aspect (if we still are considering movie is a form of arts), he had a very good year,imo. He had three movies out and each one of them is a quality work with good/mixed reviews (Metascores for SW,Macbeth,and SJ are 72,71,and 82) and the reactions to his performance in all of them are almost universally acclaimed. He also filmed three movies in 2015 and being consistently productive.As an actor, he's doing an excellent job and is respected and adored by his peers.
> 
> From the box office aspect, he was having a similar year as before actually. Most of his movies are not expected to have a BO success: Jane Eyre, ADM, Shame,12yrs,the Counselor,Frank, because the type of projects he chose. He's not aiming to be the BO draw and "the star" and he's more interested in exploring telling different stories, imo. The same goes to SW and Macbeth. It is considered a success for SW to be just made and be able to get out there. And nobody expects Macbeth to make money and it's a purely art work. It is Steve Jobs that makes "such a big deal" out of it. Before Steve Jobs, nobody focused and is obsessed with his BO. And it is Universal's fault to market it as an mainstream movie instead of what it really is, an art one. And it is also unfortunate that Steve Jobs becomes the sacrificial lamb when comes to Oscar politics and its BO performance got slashed purposely by industry treat publications and put the end of its competition. Does it suck? It sure does. Is it unfair? It sure is. Does it affects his mood? I think it sure did when the result came but I also think he's over it a long time ago. Does it affect his status as a respected and talented actor, I don't think so. And Does it affect him being a star? Yes. However, if being a star isn't his goal to begin with, then I don't think he would be bothered that much. His TIME interview tells so. BO success is not his priority, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> From awards perspective, he's got his second Oscar nom with the first nom for the leading man. That's already good for me because personally I don't take Oscar seriously. He didn't play the game and use his time and energy to do what he does best, being on set, acting and filming. I think that's a win. If he gets one in the future, that's great. If not, no big deal to me. And he has a healthy perspective about it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I don't think he had an unsuccessful year. He is certainly not a failure to me. He's been consistent and been steadily built his career, working as hard and as best as he can. And he's definitely not as miserable as some might want to believe. He's a mature adult and he knows what he's doing with his career and his life. As far as I see, he's happily filming his new movie in Norway and now is happily taking a short break and is about to enjoy Oscars parties.


This. I like how he's choosing his projects (new directors,indie/arthouse,meanstream projects). He did an excellent jobs with SW,SJ (one of his best performances) and Macbeth (despite some Kurzel's choices that I find questionable). They didn't even plan to relese SW in theaters. And nobody expected a great BO for Macbeth. It's evident that Universal made a mistake with its wide-release strategy. Box office is actually more important for AC which has a big budget. And I agree about his healthy perspective about awards. 



> Oh, almost forgot, from the aspect of the amount of hate and defamation he got because of his personal life in 2015, yeah he had a very bad year. It sucks big time.


----------



## Allie28

Great post Ginger!  ITA.

Michael's right.  The way we all watch movies has forever changed and affected B.O. receipts.  Some survey showed most Millenials would rather stay home on a Friday night watching movies then go out and watch in a theater.  Myself, I watched Macbeth on Amazon.  I thoroughly enjoyed it but didn't contribute a cent to it's BO.  So I guess I'm part of the problem, lol.

Truth is, most actors, outside of the Marvel world, don't have good BO records.  Even those IN Marvel world don't do well when they try and do "serious" films.  Jennifer Lawrence is HW's biggest female star but away from The Hunger Games and XMen, she bombs.  Joy was a total flop.  But no one is talking about how bad a year she had or that her career is in danger.  Brad and Angelina...the king and queen of HW bombed HORRIBLY with their latest film.  Tom Cruise has to crank out a Mission Impossible any time he wants a hit.

Michael's contemporaries like James McAvoy, Ryan Gosling, Joaquin Phoenix, Tom Hiddleston...all have critical acclaim but little BO success.  And they haven't earned 2 Oscar nominations in 3 years as Michael has.  I listen to other actors and the admiration they have for Michael is universal.  Hiddleston jokes the only roles he's offered are the ones Michael's turned down.  I think most would be quite happy to have his career.

Not every movie he makes appeals to me.  I'd say that of any actor.  But if he starts chasing after roles only for their mass appeal people will say he's turned his back on serious projects and sold out for more money.

IMO, the TIME interview showed how grounded and realistic he is about the nature of his work and the buisness itself while at the same time being grateful for his career and what it's given him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I agree with you Allie, Ginger and Morgane. For Michael cinema and acting is art and, as he observed in the Time interview, reactions are subjective.The criteria for success as far as I'm concerned, and I believe Michael too, is in the performances he delivers, his artistic output. His stature as an actor has been undeniably enhanced by his portrayal of Steve Jobs and Macbeth, and he will have learnt from both experiences and grown as an artist. 

Art can't be measured commercially in terms of success. The classic example is Vincent Van Gogh, largely ignored by critics and who painted over 900 paintings but sold only 1 during his lifetime. Now they fetch over $100 million at auction. 

Totally agree that Michael has no interest in being a "star" ; he has said so often enough and his career choices reflect that. I respect his choices and believe he knows best what motivates him and is right for his career.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> No. Slow West bombed. Macbeth was hidden and bombed. SJ was highly publicized and bombed. He was called "box office poison" by an article that was quoted in one of the trades and circulated to many websites.
> 
> He was not happy when his name was not called at the GG. It does appear that he has moved on, especially after he hung out with Leo in London, which is the right thing to do. There is no doubt, however, he wanted the top prize.
> 
> This was not a successful year.


 TLBO might be another bomb for him. X Men for sure will be a hit but its an ensemble cast. The only hope for him will be AC. He's producer and star. It will be proof to see if he can be box office draw. Yes he's all about his craft and he might not care about being box office draw, but he's been acting for too long for him to not be at a level he needs to be. I'm sure those emails sting, to say "who is he" after being in the business for years. He doesn't have a draw like Pitt, Clooney, or even Smith and Washington. That's why I feel if AC bombs idk what will happen. Yes he's been lead in Shame, Hunger and Jane Eyre but those were years ago. I'm sure he's hoping to branch out career wise ie, direct and if he cant be a draw now as an actor, how is he suppose to be a draw for his projects that he has to write, direct, produce and star. But his time will eventually come. This year isn't his year but next year definately


----------



## mchris55

I never said he was miserable. I said he appeared to be upset at losing the GG, which is a normal reaction. I also said he got over it, again, a normal reaction. 

Box office is important to actors, that is why there are year end lists that show the most valuable and the least valuable actors in the trades. It is also why box office reports are shown every week in the trades as well. These numbers are important to the chairpersons who want to keep their positions as heads of corporations and to the shareholders who want their investments to become profitable. Actors who continue to have underperforming projects will have difficulty gettings the projects they want to make greenlit and they will also have difficulty obtaining great scripts because they will be lower down the food chain. Many actors have spoken about this. The Sony leaks inferred this as well.

The importance of the box office has also been recognized on this board before. There have been many statements made concerning the date of AC and the desire to see it changed so that the film could have a better chance to be a success. Similar statements have also been made in regards to TLBO.


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> Box office is important to actors, that is why there are year end lists that show the most valuable and the least valuable actors in the trades. It is also why box office reports are shown every week in the trades as well. These numbers are important to the chairpersons who want to keep their positions as heads of corporations and to the shareholders who want their investments to become profitable. Actors who continue to have underperforming projects will have difficulty gettings the projects they want to make greenlit and they will also have difficulty obtaining great scripts because they will be lower down the food chain. Many actors have spoken about this. The Sony leaks inferred this as well.



Yeah, I agree with this and your statement that this wasn't a good year for him.   It's also not unexpected or the end of the world.  

The reality is that it's even more difficult for a UK actor to become a legitimate box office draw than it is for a Hollywood star.  We see the same cycle happen time and time again:  first with Ralph Fiennes, then with Clive Owen, with Jude Law and Colin Farrell.  To a certain extent, even with Ewan McGregor.  They have a 5-8 year streak where critical love lands them the opportunities to lead prestige films, usually some blockbuster/franchise/action stuff, and invariably some or most these projects end up underwhelming and their career plateaus or takes a nosedive.  

I'm sure a lot of his fans want him to have a Daniel Day-Lewis or Christian Bale type of career, but those two are outliers.  If Assassin's Creed and TLBO fail and Hollywood doesn't come knocking at his door much more, he'll still probably be able to lead more Brit indies and do supporting work.  I'm sure he knows this is a real possibility/probability but wanted to give stardom a go anyway---for some people it's better to give something a shot and fail than not to have tried at all.


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I agree with this and your statement that this wasn't a good year for him.   It's also not unexpected or the end of the world.
> 
> The reality is that it's even more difficult for a UK actor to become a legitimate box office draw than it is for a Hollywood star.  We see the same cycle happen time and time again:  first with Ralph Fiennes, then with Clive Owen, with Jude Law and Colin Farrell.  To a certain extent, even with Ewan McGregor.  They have a 5-8 year streak where critical love lands them the opportunities to lead prestige films, usually some blockbuster/franchise/action stuff, and invariably some or most these projects end up underwhelming and their career plateaus or takes a nosedive.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of his fans want him to have a Daniel Day-Lewis or Christian Bale type of career, but those two are outliers.  If Assassin's Creed and TLBO fail and Hollywood doesn't come knocking at his door much more, he'll still probably be able to lead more Brit indies and do supporting work.  I'm sure he knows this is a real possibility/probability but wanted to give stardom a go anyway---for some people it's better to give something a shot and fail than not to have tried at all.



Exactly. I am glad you understand my point. In fact, when there was a similar discussion about his underperforming box office recently, I suggested that he might be the next Ryan Reynolds. An actor that HW had tried for years to make a success and recently hit the jackpot. I was not painting doomsday scenarios, or saying he should be a movie star vs. an "actor". Simple economics will tell you if he wants the flexibility to do the projects he desires, his box office receipts have to improve.


----------



## miasharma

Mchriss55, I totally understand your point. In his most recent interview, Michael stated that he does not care about box office that much which I think is not totally true. He has a lot riding on box office success of Assassin's Creed. No one is going to care about how good the movie and his acting is if the movie does not perform well at the box office. So obviously he is going to care about box office and his star power. 

For those that think Michael is not interested in being a hollywood star, he is not doing AC to further his indie career. He is doing that movie to up his leading man status in a big budget production.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I find it strange that some posters here assume they know what's best for Michael and his career and where he "needs to be". It's like they have certain expectations for him and if they are not met his career is in danger. What the man himself actually says is disregarded or not believed amid this belief that what he really wants, (but never articulates) is Hollywood leading man status. Seems to be a case of projecting ambitions on him that he himself doesn't aspire to, along with the assertion that strangers know what his true motivations are and what's best for him. Whilst the stuff about the GGs and Leo is at best guesswork, more likely embroidery of the facts.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> *I'm sure a lot of his fans want him to have a Daniel Day-Lewis or Christian Bale type of career, but those two are outliers.  *If Assassin's Creed and TLBO fail and Hollywood doesn't come knocking at his door much more, he'll still probably be able to lead more Brit indies and do supporting work.  I'm sure he knows this is a real possibility/probability but wanted to give stardom a go anyway---for some people it's better to give something a shot and fail than not to have tried at all.


I agree,but Bale has his flops too.. Honestly,who are these new Hollywood stars,these "new" actors who can sell movies based on their  names alone? I also agree with mollie that it's even more difficult for a European actor to become a  box office draw. It's obvious that he's doing AC to up his leading man status (why not?) and it's obvious that he didn't  join the X-Men franchise because he was a comic fan.. He's doing what many other actors and actresses are doing. I mean,Tilda Swinton is in the  Doctor Strange movie.. But I think he knows very well that the kind of Pitt/Cruise/DiCaprio stardom is not possible anymore. 
AC is the real test for him,and even in that case,people will go to watch the AC movie and not the new movie with Fassbender. Steve Jobs was a BO disappointment,but everything has been taken out of proportion by the press. Steve Jobs was not Green Lantern.It's an arthouse movie that should have been treated like an arthouse movie. I can't really see Macbeth and SW as flops. Macbeth had even a good reception at Cannes,and having a movie at Cannes is a risky move per se. I don't think he had un unsuccessful year. I don't know how many times I've read in this thread that he signed up for SJ because it's an "Oscar bait" and he wanted "the Oscar"..  Steve Jobs was a very,very risky project for him,which could have easily damaged his career. Many people were dismissing the movie and his performance since the first pics. The simple fact that it's a critically acclaimed movie is a big win for him. 
And I just don't see how it's possible to be upset when everyone knows that Leo is going to win everything. A better BO wouldn't have made any difference.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> I find it strange that some posters here assume they know what's best for Michael and his career and where he "needs to be". It's like they have certain expectations for him and if they are not met his career is in danger. What the man himself actually says is disregarded or not believed amid this belief that what he really wants, (but never articulates) is Hollywood leading man status. Seems to be a case of projecting ambitions on him that he himself doesn't aspire to, along with the assertion that strangers know what his true motivations are and what's best for him. Whilst the stuff about the GGs and Leo is at best guesswork, more likely embroidery of the facts.



I agree with you Pearlyqueen, we can only take his word for it at the end of the day. I disagree with the notion that he might be doing AC to have a shot at becoming a Hollywood leading man, actors do need to do those bigger movies to be able to work on what it's clear is their passion projects, they are not going to get a movie greenlighted if they are not involved at least in part in something big, and Michael has been doing that for years now, he is finishing his X-Men contract and he still has two more Prometheus sequels (if his character is not crossed out after this new Alien). Like for example RDJ who hates indies and only works on big budget movies from studios, he is the one who is more vocal about it but we also see this happening with other actors and we see he complete opposite with Michael and it's one of the reasons why I admire his career, he's out there looking for interesting scripts, wanting to work with directors and actors he can learn from, trying to get his own projects going with people he believes in. To me that's loving the art more than the fame.


----------



## gingerglory

I never diminish the importance of the BO when movies are considered as a commodity. That's not the point of my post. My point is it shouldn' t be the ONLY aspect when comes to judge whether he has a successful year or not. I want to cover all aspects of it. My conclusion: he had a mild year, not super but also not "unsuccessful", not "the end of the world".

Now, if we are gonna only talk about BO, then like I mentioned in my post, he had a similar year as before. He never really had a huge hit (We are not talking about Xmen. It's an ensemble. ) And of course,his fans concern about BO (In fact, his fans concern his everything. lol) because we know its importance. However, it's also not a "now his career is over" situation. The time that BO performance purely depends on its star's name has long gone. Even if he wants to improve it, that's not totally up to him,isn't it? What he needs now is luck by his side and good vibes, not ill wishes, not constantly be labeled. Everybody knows the BO results. It sucks enough to read media slashes and it's been taken out of proportion to the point that it seems it's the only one Oscar contender who has a disappointment BO in the Oscar history, and it sucks more to be repeated here as well over and over again. Nobody will forget it, seriously. It causes his winning chance for Oscar. He didn't even have any fighting chance. As for he appearing to be upset at losing the GG, that's up to individual perception. For me, he appeared not upset. For me, he's already known the outcome and pretty relaxed about it, which is also a normal reaction.

And I don't consider Christian Bale is a total outlier. He had Batman (it also didn't sell on his name instead it's Batman that sells), so obviously he's doing the mix of indies and mainstreams as well. In fact, I think lots of actors' dream scenario is to do the mixed of two, Michael included, having the creative freedom from indies and the financial security and financial contribution back to the indies from mainstreams success and having more freedom of choosing and creating projects because of that. He elaborated it very well in his Frank Apple store interview https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhsm7Q8eZdw at 13:29 mark.I think he has a total understanding about the mixed of both and how it affects his career. And I don't see he will change it anytime soon. He is trying to keep this scenario. Let's hope AC will help it. 

As for being a star, it really depends on how you define it and what kind of a star they want to be. There are "attention-seeking" and "fame-hungry" stars and their success sorely depend on it. There are also people becoming stars with their good works and BO success organically. I could see the later as Michael's career goal. It's never an "either/or" situation. They are not exclusive but he has priority when it comes these two,imo.


----------



## Allie28

I think there's a natural ebb and flow to these things.  No one is at "the top" forever.  Actors can't maintain the hype of a "break out year" or be the latest hot thing for long.  Michael himself said it during his big break out year of Shame, Jane Eyre, ADM, etc.  He was "flavor of the month" then but in a few months it would be someone else.  

Look at Rob Pattinson.  Good grief, you couldn't go anywhere without seeing his mug for years.  Now, where is he?  He seems relegated to internet gossip and blogs run by old twihards who still won't accept he's with FKA Twigs and not Kristen Stewart.  The only thing I've seen him in lately is commercials for Dior.  He achieved a fame and monetary success most do not but he couldn't maintain it.  I think Michael would prefer a career with steady longevity vs. mega fame that rises and falls just as quickly. 

I think Michael just wants to keep working and being involved in projects he's interested in and cares about.  Most actors talk of their fear of going back to being just another unemployed actor and just wanting to get the next job offer.  Maybe he'll never be a RDJ or Tom Cruise but I'd bet 90% of the card carrying SAG members would kill to have his "struggling career".

Personally, and for pure selfish reasons, I want him to have just enough fame and success so that he can keep acting so that I can keep watching.  I want him and his face around for a long time.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Michael's right.  The way we all watch movies has forever changed and affected B.O. receipts.  Some survey showed most Millenials would rather stay home on a Friday night watching movies then go out and watch in a theater.  Myself, I watched Macbeth on Amazon.  I thoroughly enjoyed it but didn't contribute a cent to it's BO.  So I guess I'm part of the problem, lol.



I'm sure if it shows in your area and if you have a chance to see it in theater, you will contribute.  It sucks that it's a very very limited release and in a very short period of time. So for all these reasons, BO's not totally up to him. There is so much other factors at play. We can only wish him a good luck when comes to BO. It's not his responsibility. And his responsibility is to deliver a good performance and fulfills that part of the movie. 



> Truth is, most actors, outside of the Marvel world, don't have good BO records.  Even those IN Marvel world don't do well when they try and do "serious" films.  Jennifer Lawrence is HW's biggest female star but away from The Hunger Games and XMen, she bombs.  Joy was a total flop.  But no one is talking about how bad a year she had or that her career is in danger.  Brad and Angelina...the king and queen of HW bombed HORRIBLY with their latest film.  Tom Cruise has to crank out a Mission Impossible any time he wants a hit.



This. And I also like to point out that good BO performance is not always equal to good movie. I hate The Jurassic World so much that I blamed it destroyed my childhood memory. lol



> Michael's contemporaries like James McAvoy, Ryan Gosling, Joaquin Phoenix, Tom Hiddleston...all have critical acclaim but little BO success.  And they haven't earned 2 Oscar nominations in 3 years as Michael has.  I listen to other actors and the admiration they have for Michael is universal.  Hiddleston jokes the only roles he's offered are the ones Michael's turned down.  I think most would be quite happy to have his career.



Yes, and also by comparison, I think Michael's career at this moment is better than them, so it's definitely not "he's in danger" situation. And of course I wish him best to continue having a steady growing career and be better.



mollie12 said:


> It's also not unexpected or the end of the world.
> 
> *The reality is that it's even more difficult for a UK actor to become a legitimate box office draw than it is for a Hollywood star.  *We see the same cycle happen time and time again:  first with Ralph Fiennes, then with Clive Owen, with Jude Law and Colin Farrell.  To a certain extent, even with Ewan McGregor.  They have a 5-8 year streak where critical love lands them the opportunities to lead prestige films, usually some blockbuster/franchise/action stuff, and invariably some or most these projects end up underwhelming and their career plateaus or takes a nosedive.



Agree. also imo, except Fiennes, the other three is not as great as Michael, acting wise, although I totally enjoy their performance (not trying to argue anything just want to say my opinion on them since you mentioned them ).



> If Assassin's Creed and TLBO fail and Hollywood doesn't come knocking at his door much more, he'll still probably be able to lead more Brit indies and do supporting work.  I'm sure he knows this is a real possibility/probability but wanted to give stardom a go anyway---for some people it's better to give something a shot and fail than not to have tried at all.



Agree. Being a professional actor and having acting as his main income was his dream when he started in this business. He's at a much more privileged position now of course and sure has more expectations in his career, but he's also very aware of the obstacles and the insecurity nature of this business.



Morgane said:


> I agree,but Bale has his flops too.. Honestly,who are these new Hollywood stars,these "new" actors who can sell movies based on their  names alone? I also agree with mollie that it's even more difficult for a European actor to become a  box office draw. *It's obvious that he's doing AC to up his leading man status (why not?) and it's obvious that he didn't  join the X-Men franchise because he was a comic fan.. *He's doing what many other actors and actresses are doing. I mean,Tilda Swinton is in the  Doctor Strange movie.. But I think he knows very well that the kind of Pitt/Cruise/DiCaprio stardom is not possible anymore.







> AC is the real test for him,and even in that case,people will go to watch the AC movie and not the new movie with Fassbender. Steve Jobs was a BO disappointment,but everything has been taken out of proportion by the press. Steve Jobs was not Green Lantern.It's an arthouse movie that should have been treated like an arthouse movie. I can't really see Macbeth and SW as flops. Macbeth had even a good reception at Cannes,and having a movie at Cannes is a risky move per se. I don't think he had un unsuccessful year. I don't know how many times I've read in this thread that he signed up for SJ because it's an "Oscar bait" and he wanted "the Oscar"..  *Steve Jobs was a very,very risky project for him,which could have easily damaged his career. Many people were dismissing the movie and his performance since the first pics. The simple fact that it's a critically acclaimed movie is a big win for him.*



ITA.



girlwhowaited said:


> we can only take his word for it at the end of the day.



Everyone has his/her own judgment when comes to choose whether to believe his word or not. His credibility is much higher to me than the opinions of random strangers on the internet about him and about his words. Whether they believe his word or not won't affect my own judgment. I choose to believe him and his deeds' have been consistent with his words.



> he's out there looking for interesting scripts, wanting to work with directors and actors he can learn from, trying to get his own projects going with people he believes in. To me that's loving the art more than the fame.



Me too. That's his career priority, imo.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I think there's a natural ebb and flow to these things.  No one is at "the top" forever.  Actors can't maintain the hype of a "break out year" or be the latest hot thing for long.  Michael himself said it during his big break out year of Shame, Jane Eyre, ADM, etc.  He was "flavor of the month" then but in a few months it would be someone else.
> 
> Look at Rob Pattinson.  Good grief, you couldn't go anywhere without seeing his mug for years.  Now, where is he?  He seems relegated to internet gossip and blogs run by old twihards who still won't accept he's with FKA Twigs and not Kristen Stewart.  The only thing I've seen him in lately is commercials for Dior.  He achieved a fame and monetary success most do not but he couldn't maintain it.  I think Michael would prefer a career with steady longevity vs. mega fame that rises and falls just as quickly.
> 
> I think Michael just wants to keep working and being involved in projects he's interested in and cares about.  Most actors talk of their fear of going back to being just another unemployed actor and just wanting to get the next job offer.  Maybe he'll never be a RDJ or Tom Cruise but I'd bet 90% of the card carrying SAG members would kill to have his "struggling career".
> 
> Personally, and for pure selfish reasons, I want him to have just enough fame and success so that he can keep acting so that I can keep watching.  I want him and his face around for a long time.



ITA. And look at this  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTl_0kgSIiM

How is it to be known as Hollywoods IT thing?


















btw they were so cute together doing the press junket back in 2012. Too bad that Noomi wont return for Covenant. I really enjoyed their scenes together in Prometheus.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree with you Pearlyqueen, we can only take his word for it at the end of the day. I disagree with the notion that he might be doing AC to have a shot at becoming a Hollywood leading man, actors do need to do those bigger movies to be able to work on what it's clear is their passion projects, they are not going to get a movie greenlighted if they are not involved at least in part in something big, and Michael has been doing that for years now, he is finishing his X-Men contract and he still has two more Prometheus sequels (if his character is not crossed out after this new Alien). Like for example RDJ who hates indies and only works on big budget movies from studios, he is the one who is more vocal about it but we also see this happening with other actors and we see he complete opposite with Michael and it's one of the reasons why I admire his career, he's out there looking for interesting scripts, wanting to work with directors and actors he can learn from, trying to get his own projects going with people he believes in. To me that's loving the art more than the fame.


I agree with you Girlwhowaited. I can't insist how much we have to do things we love in such a short life we have (fortunately we're not Butterflies but at least when I see them I do feel they're having some GREAT Time !) .Of course they are constraints we can't escape all the time, but REALLY I'm so HAPPY  Michael does films like Hunger, Shame, Fish tank (another jewel!)...with limited budgets but HUGE inspiration and talent! And I 'll keep repeating that to me Frank is a PEARL! Now it doesn't exclude that as the movie-goer I am, I am also going to see big productions because if the movie is good the movie is good! And I confess that if not for Michael I would probably have skipped the X-Mens! Not that I would have missed it (lol) BUT I ****ING ENJOYED DAYSOFP! Thanks Mikky!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

LOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL at the HAPPY Michael link!


----------



## pearlyqueen

First pics of Michael in LA via Newscom. He's in a car with Alicia, his dad and friend Conor, leaving Chateau Marmont. Not sure if his mum is in the car too. He's not dressed for a party but Alicia is; looks like he recently arrived in L.A. and was collecting her after she attended the Oscars Eve party?
	

		
			
		

		
	







http://www.newscom.com/nc/displayOp...tName=&searchHZ=N&searchVT=N&rm=&rf=&daterng=


----------



## Allie28

I had never seen this picture before....gorgeous...




http://pedrousabiaga.com/cine/actores


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I had never seen this picture before....gorgeous...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pedrousabiaga.com/cine/actores




It most certainly is gorgeous! Looks like it's from around the time of Fish Tank?


----------



## Hackensack

He looks great in the LA pictures--has he had the skin treatments already?


----------



## mchris55

Is that his agent Conor McCaughan in the car?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> He looks great in the LA pictures--has he had the skin treatments already?




I don't think so - this was last night, and as his dad and Conor are also in the car, it looks like they've just come from the airport.


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> I agree with you Pearlyqueen, we can only take his word for it at the end of the day. I disagree with the notion that he might be doing AC to have a shot at becoming a Hollywood leading man, *actors do need to do those bigger movies to be able to work on what it's clear is their passion projects, they are not going to get a movie greenlighted if they are not involved at least in part in something big, and Michael has been doing that for years now, he is finishing his X-Men contract and he still has two more Prometheus sequels (if his character is not crossed out after this new Alien). *Like for example RDJ who hates indies and only works on big budget movies from studios, he is the one who is more vocal about it but we also see this happening with other actors and we see he complete opposite with Michael and it's one of the reasons why I admire his career, he's out there looking for interesting scripts, wanting to work with directors and actors he can learn from, trying to get his own projects going with people he believes in. To me that's loving the art more than the fame.


 It's the reason why I said that I like how he's choosing his projects.



gingerglory said:


> And I don't consider Christian Bale is a total outlier. He had Batman (it also didn't sell on his name instead it's Batman that sells), so obviously *he's doing the mix of indies and mainstreams as well. In fact, I think lots of actors' dream scenario is to do the mixed of two, Michael included, having the creative freedom from indies and the financial security and financial contribution back to the indies from mainstreams success and having more freedom of choosing and creating projects because of that. He elaborated it very well in his Frank Apple store interview https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhsm7Q8eZdw at 13:29 mark.I think he has a total understanding about the mixed of both and how it affects his career. And I don't see he will change it anytime soon. He is trying to keep this scenario. Let's hope AC will help it. *
> 
> As for being a star, it really depends on how you define it and what kind of a star they want to be. There are "attention-seeking" and "fame-hungry" stars and their success sorely depend on it. There are also people becoming stars with their good works and BO success organically. I could see the later as Michael's career goal. It's never an "either/or" situation. They are not exclusive but he has priority when it comes these two,imo.


This. Thanks for the interview. 



Allie28 said:


> I think there's a natural ebb and flow to these things.  No one is at "the top" forever.  Actors can't maintain the hype of a "break out year" or be the latest hot thing for long.  Michael himself said it during his big break out year of Shame, Jane Eyre, ADM, etc.  He was "flavor of the month" then but in a few months it would be someone else.


I absolutely agree. Mollie made some good examples. 

This is an old article that I've already posted,but it's worth reposting:
http://www.vulture.com/2012/07/why-stars-dont-matter-gavin-polone.html


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> ITA. And look at this  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTl_0kgSIiM
> 
> How is it to be known as Hollywoods IT thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw they were so cute together doing the press junket back in 2012. Too bad that Noomi wont return for Covenant. I really enjoyed their scenes together in Prometheus.






Allie28 said:


> I had never seen this picture before....gorgeous...
> 
> View attachment 3287408
> 
> 
> http://pedrousabiaga.com/cine/actores


Gorgeous. I guess this was taken when he was promoting Fish Tank.



pearlyqueen said:


> I don't think so - this was last night, and as his dad and Conor are also in the car, it looks like they've just come from the airport.


I think this too.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL Miss Sourpuss face . Why am I hearing this was a pap set up? She was hoping to sit next to Michael but had to sit with the dad instead lol, hence the ticked off look on her face. Even dad looked mad like he didn't want to sit next to her . Too funny


----------



## FassbenderLover

&#8207;@*bun_lucila*  54m54 minutes ago 
my friend met Michael Fassbender. he asked for a selfie. Fassbender decided he wanted my friend's snack.



LOL this is funny. Michael wanted a selfie?! I'm shocked!! But I bet he was alone that's why he wanted a selfie. And a snack too? That friend must've been smoking hot if he wanted her snack


----------



## miasharma

I dont understand these pics. Michael went to a party straight from LAX still dressed in his travelling clothes? That is odd


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> &#8207;@*bun_lucila*  54m54 minutes ago
> my friend met Michael Fassbender. he asked for a selfie. Fassbender decided he wanted my friend's snack.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is funny. Michael wanted a selfie?! I'm shocked!! But I bet he was alone that's why he wanted a selfie. And a snack too? That friend must've been smoking hot if he wanted her snack



haha he is cute! what if he pulls an upset over Leo and wins the oscar tonight? I know its not going to happen but I can dream right?


----------



## Hackensack

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL Miss Sourpuss face . Why am I hearing this was a pap set up? She was hoping to sit next to Michael but had to sit with the dad instead lol, hence the ticked off look on her face. Even dad looked mad like he didn't want to sit next to her . Too funny


To me they look like people who are trying not to have any particular expressions at all.  Paps try for extreme reactions, so they can make up stories to sell the pictures.  Even Papa Fass knows that by now.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> haha he is cute! what if he pulls an upset over Leo and wins the oscar tonight? I know its not going to happen but I can dream right?


 Anything can happen. I'm hoping he wins too but we all know Leo got this


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ah, I'm sure when paps are taking pics they dont worry about a facial expression, all they want is the pic to make some money or whatever lol. But it is odd huh, Michael couldnt go get the gf alone? He had to take 3 people with him? 
Besides, why doesn't she have her own ride? She been in LA days before Michael. The same person who took her to the party couldn't take her back to the hotel? Hmm ok. pap set up indeed


----------



## miasharma

Fassbenderlover, it cannot be a pap set up. According to people who "personally" know them, these two are very private about their relationship and love life. 

Perhaps Alicia was getting too drunk and nasty at the event she was at. Michael had to dash right from the airport and pick her up before she threw her shoe at someone. That maybe the reason why she looks so upset. She did not get to throw her shoe before Michael came and got her.


----------



## mchris55

Come on now!! You know how it is in the perfect Swedish to English translation--
"My thing with this girl is not for the world."

LOL!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

:lolots::lolots::lolots:
Yall cracking me up. Speaking of throwing shoes, isn't there a blind about an actress throwing her shoes at someone? I wonder who it could be :giggles:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> To me they look like people who are trying not to have any particular expressions at all.  Paps try for extreme reactions, so they can make up stories to sell the pictures.  Even Papa Fass knows that by now.




Exactly, they are just human after all and don't particularly enjoy having flash guns going off whilst they are not on official business. Also Michael is renowned for always wanting to sit in the front in cars.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I cant wait to see Michael


----------



## Allie28

Michael and his Dad....




https://twitter.com/Fassbender_Way


----------



## Allie28

Shark smile!




https://twitter.com/Fassbender_Way


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Shark smile!
> 
> View attachment 3287965
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Fassbender_Way


----------



## gingerglory

Loving it!!Thanks ladies for the pics!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another pic from inside the theatre - he's scrubbed up well again [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

People magazine has shed light on what Michael did last night - he and Alicia had dinner with both sets of parents [emoji3]

http://www.people.com/people/mobile/article/0,,20985752_20990489,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael look so handsome, and his dad looking handsome too
As for this dinner? Where's Michael's mom? There's pics of Michael, his dad, AV and company yet no mom. What happened? Didn't mom like he gf and leave early? I wonder what time was this dinner? I need to see proof of this dinner with parents else I'll say it didn't happen, just a pr cookup. I need to be careful what I ask for tho else pics will magically appear
But anyways, so very very please Michael decided to show up with his dad tonight


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael's mum is at the Oscars as can be seen in this pic [emoji3]


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael look so handsome, and his dad looking handsome too
> As for this dinner? Where's Michael's mom? There's pics of Michael, his dad, AV and company yet no mom. What happened? Didn't mom like he gf and leave early? I wonder what time was this dinner? I need to see proof of this dinner with parents else I'll say it didn't happen, just a pr cookup. I need to be careful what I ask for tho else pics will magically appear
> But anyways, so very very please Michael decided to show up with his dad tonight



Wow Michael looks beautiful.

How much do you want to bet that Alicia's team were the source behind the People piece? She is pathetic beyond belief. Remember when she tipped off some small time magazine that she was going on a vacation with Michael for new years.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Wow Michael looks beautiful.
> 
> How much do you want to bet that Alicia's team were the source behind the People piece? She is pathetic beyond belief. Remember when she tipped off some small time magazine that she was going on a vacation with Michael for new years.


 Most definitely. When its a "source" either its a friend or family member. And since neither Michael or his parents would tell some magazine where they went to dinner, I'd say that "source" is from her side


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ah, Michael looked so pleased for Alicia when she won [emoji2]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Now she can leave him be, the man needs some peace in his life


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, Michael looked so pleased for Alicia when she won [emoji2]


Yes,very pleased. And it's a deserved win.
This Travers' tweet.. 
@petertravers: Alicia Vikander wins Supporting Actress Oscar for Danish Girl and actually kisses boyfriend Michael Fassbender in public.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael's mum is at the Oscars as can be seen in this pic [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288003



What a lovely pic and congrats to Alicia!



Morgane said:


> Yes,very pleased. And it's a deserved win.
> This Travers' tweet..
> @petertravers: Alicia Vikander wins Supporting Actress Oscar for Danish Girl and actually kisses boyfriend Michael Fassbender in public.


----------



## FassbenderLover

:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Allie28

lol, people are already tweeting GIFs of the kiss.  Very sweet moment.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Aww, peck on the cheek? So sweet, and his mom didn't look too pleased. I think she wanted Kate to win


----------



## Allie28

https://twitter.com/Mar_GoSS


----------



## mollie12

Rooney meeting Josef.


----------



## Hackensack

I almost forgot--Rooney and Michael were in the untitled Terence Malick film together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> View attachment 3288066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Mar_GoSS




Lovely pic Allie; clearly Michael attempted to stand but Alicia was right in front of him! No doubting how happy he is for her in this pic from Twitter [emoji2]


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Rooney meeting Josef.


Thanks!



pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely pic Allie; clearly Michael attempted to stand but Alicia was right in front of him! No doubting how happy he is for her in this pic from Twitter [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288112


----------



## gingerglory

Here is the gif. Now that's I call the genuine "kiss cam"


----------



## Allie28

Thank you Ginger!  It was a sweet moment.

Now if only Michael could pull an upset and win... I know, I know, it's Leo's year....Someday...


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Here is the gif. Now that's I call the genuine "kiss cam"




Definitely. I recognise love and happiness when I see it [emoji7]


----------



## Reborn

Lol finally. After the embarrassment of the Baftas kiss cam, it about time they showed some affection.
To me that was a quick peck but it's still something,  to work with.
Congratulations  to Alicia for the Oscar win.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Thank you Ginger!  It was a sweet moment.
> 
> Now if only Michael could pull an upset and win... I know, I know, it's Leo's year....Someday...



I know, I know. When Mark Rylance won, I was so happy for him!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

gingerglory said:


> I know, I know. When Mark Rylance won, I was so happy for him!



Me too! I was rooting for both Mark's actually. Both understated performances.


----------



## gingerglory

Sharky sharky~~


----------



## llllllll

You know, congrats to AV on her win. Good for her. But I really hate how a couple of people are saying that she's now more successful than Michael? Like, really?? We're measuring success by number of Oscar wins? I get that it's a factor but surely there's more to it. If Leo wins does it mean AV and Leo have equally successful because they have the same number of Oscars? So silly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Sharky sharky~~




Really lovely pics and gif Ginger, thanks for posting! Great to see Michael and Alicia looking so happy [emoji2]


----------



## Allie28

I'd love to be on the receiving end of his shark smile...just once.

I wonder who the gal was that was talking to them?  wonder what she said that cracked them both up, lol.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Aww, kiss on the cheek between friends, how sweet  and of course he'd be happy for her, he got caught up in the moment


----------



## mollie12

I always miss the red carpet interviews.  Did his dad actually say anything to the reporters or did he just stand there?   I've always wondered what his voice sounds like and how heavy is German accent is.


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Sharky sharky~~



Michael looked so happy last night! This was Leo's years and everyone knew that maybe he can win next year for Steve Jobs, it would not be the first time a best actor won for a previous role that got overlooked.


----------



## girlwhowaited

mollie12 said:


> I always miss the red carpet interviews.  Did his dad actually say anything to the reporters or did he just stand there?   I've always wondered what his voice sounds like and how heavy is German accent is.



In think he talked but not on the microphone so we couldn't hear him.


----------



## mchris55

Yes, I wanted to hear his voice too. They looked cute together, though, really sweet.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Fassy and his Dad looked adorable together. Fassy was relaxed because he knew it was Leo's year.


----------



## BagBerry13

mollie12 said:


> I always miss the red carpet interviews.  Did his dad actually say anything to the reporters or did he just stand there?   I've always wondered what his voice sounds like and how heavy is German accent is.



They also talked to a German reporter crew and apparently Daddy Fassbender talked there more and tried to get Michael say something in German. I haven't seen it, I watched the American live stream. He just said his favourite word is "Kugelschreiber" (ballpoint pen) and he said "Danke".


----------



## BagBerry13




----------



## Allie28

Michael at the Vanity Fair party....





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=468620880010021


----------



## mollie12

After-party mention:



> In the lounge, an Oscar-toting Alicia Vikander spoke Swedish to a pal while her boyfriend Michael Fassbender danced around her.



http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/02/vanity-fair-2016-oscar-party-report#2

ETA: Is anyone able to view this video?  It's not working for me.

http://www.etalk.ca/?videoid=818240


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> After-party mention:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/02/vanity-fair-2016-oscar-party-report#2
> 
> ETA: Is anyone able to view this video?  It's not working for me.
> 
> http://www.etalk.ca/?videoid=818240




Haha, wish there were pics of Michael dancing around Alicia at the party!

I tried the video but kept getting an error message; some of the others played ok though...


----------



## Allie28

Lainey's take...

http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...ium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_article


----------



## baewatch

gingerglory said:


> Here is the gif. Now that's I call the genuine "kiss cam"



You know she kissed him to make up for what happened at the BAFTAs!


----------



## Hackensack

What a generous, warm-hearted person he is!  The ability to be so ungrudgingly happy for her, when he had to take so much disappointment and flak for SJ, really says a lot about character.


----------



## Morgane

BagBerry13 said:


> They also talked to a German reporter crew and apparently Daddy Fassbender talked there more and tried to get Michael say something in German. I haven't seen it, I watched the American live stream. He just said his favourite word is "Kugelschreiber" (ballpoint pen) and he said "Danke".





BagBerry13 said:


>







mollie12 said:


> After-party mention:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/02/vanity-fair-2016-oscar-party-report#2
> 
> ETA: Is anyone able to view this video?  It's not working for me.
> 
> http://www.etalk.ca/?videoid=818240


Thanks!   It's not working. 


Allie28 said:


> Lainey's take...
> 
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Alicia-...ium=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_article





> *These two have been so f-cking precious about their situation*, it was almost a relief. They held hands at the Governors Ball. A couple of sources have told me he was in a great mood all night, super pumped for her.


I guess these huge PR operations didn't work very well..  



Hackensack said:


> What a generous, warm-hearted person he is!  The ability to be so ungrudgingly happy for her, when he had to take so much disappointment and flak for SJ, really says a lot about character.


I agree.

Livia Firth on instagram:





> Repost @ecoage "Taking part in the Green Carpet Challenge does not feel like a challenge - wearing classic tuxedos by the worlds best designers that have been designed with sustainability in mind seems natural What an amazing way to end awards season with #MichaelFassbender turning the red carpet green wearing a @tomford tuxedo designed exclusively for the #GreenCarpetChallenge #oscars



Very nice tweet (she doesn't know that FW is a fan account):
@laura_parkhurst: @Fassbender_Way You sat next to my grandma once on a plane to Ireland.  You were so sweet to her.  Thank you.  She was the best!


----------



## gingerglory

Hackensack said:


> What a generous, warm-hearted person he is!  The ability to be so ungrudgingly happy for her, when he had to take so much disappointment and flak for SJ, really says a lot about character.



ITA. 



Morgane said:


> Livia Firth on instagram:
> View attachment 3288879



I lost count how many times he did the "green carpet challege" since BAFTA 2012.


----------



## twiddlebird

baewatch said:


> You know she kissed him to make up for what happened at the BAFTAs!




She didn't even pucker her lips, and he kissed her cheek. Very chaste and brief. When I saw it, I thought she might plow past him. He didn't even have time to fully stand up.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> What a generous, warm-hearted person he is!  The ability to be so ungrudgingly happy for her, when he had to take so much disappointment and flak for SJ, really says a lot about character.




Yes Michael is very generous and there's no doubt he was thrilled for Alicia - of course the fact that he loves her makes it extra special for him!

Brief mention of them both at the Vanity Fair after party:

"Oscar winner Alicia Vikander was spotted talking to True Blood star and fellow Swedish actor, Alexander Skarsgård. The Danish Girl actress instructed her friend not to leave without telling her and boyfriend Michael Fassbender. The two were acting very sweet and displaying PDA, with Michael giving Alicia a big kiss before she walked the carpet."

http://m.etonline.com/news/183428_o..._kate_hudson_lady_gaga_mark_ruffalo_and_more/


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Sabotage!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

ok i'll go THERE!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

One more try? So i'm just catching up....I'm ALWAYS late! But believe it or not I just discovered the results for the Oscars! but for Di Caprio (It's all over the place) ...and Spotlight! What a surprise! I did enjoy the film while watching it but nothing much is left of it to me strangely enough (except a 'picture' of Ruffalo who really seems to be a genuinely nice guy ). And yet it daringly tackles a sensitive subject. So Michael we're all competitive for you! so you'll probably get one, deserving , one day because honestly when you see how Leo was proud and happy... I LOVED the 'I don't take this for granted..' AWESOME! THIS makes me CRY! (by the way, and unconnected, the guy seems such a smart *** (' ***' : censureship or not? Because I was ****ing surprised that the **** word (any link?) got censured lol!) So back to point , yeah it does make people HAPPY in spite of some ball**** ,and actually you have to believe me that I'm pleased for AV. Personally seeing people really happy makes me happy...and she did look gorgious in that yellow dress. Enough of this because the BEST is: 'DAD and FASS' !on the red blue yellow green white orange purple grey black doesn't matter carpet or dormat...who cares.That's a present ! Thanks Darling! Soon to be an "other" 's father-in-law...DAMN! Like Freddy Mercury knowing he's going to die ' ...I'm leaving with the wind...'


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Michael is very generous and there's no doubt he was thrilled for Alicia - of course the fact that he loves her makes it extra special for him!
> 
> Brief mention of them both at the Vanity Fair after party:
> 
> "Oscar winner Alicia Vikander was spotted talking to True Blood star and fellow Swedish actor, Alexander Skarsgård. The Danish Girl actress instructed her friend not to leave without telling her and boyfriend Michael Fassbender. The two were acting very sweet and displaying PDA, with Michael giving Alicia a big kiss before she walked the carpet."
> 
> http://m.etonline.com/news/183428_o..._kate_hudson_lady_gaga_mark_ruffalo_and_more/



You know, I'm not sure I really buy into this whole PR conspiracy theory but your posts really make me wonder if there is some truth to it. You talk like a publicist that is trying to convince everyone that they're super in love. In every single post. Do you know them? Because you talk like you know them personally.


----------



## FassbenderLover

llllllll said:


> You know, I'm not sure I really buy into this whole PR conspiracy theory but your posts really make me wonder if there is some truth to it. You talk like a publicist that is trying to convince everyone that they're super in love. In every single post. Do you know them? Because you talk like you know them personally.


 :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael loves her huh


----------



## gingerglory

two thumbs up from Michael while Alicia was on stage accepting her Oscar


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ahh, only a twice Oscar nominated actor would give such a wonderful performance. I would have won a razzie for worst actress cuz I wouldn't have given a hoot about her onstage. But Michael has his obligations to fulfill  He sure looked handsome tho, no doubt


----------



## gingerglory

Alien:Covenant moved to Aug.4, 2017.


----------



## gingerglory

Someone speaks German here? What did his father say? I wanna see the video!


----------



## gingerglory

one more left


----------



## twiddlebird

gingerglory said:


> two thumbs up from Michael while Alicia was on stage accepting her Oscar



It's fairly certain he knew there were cameras on him. That, and he's an actor. Nothing to make a big deal out of.

I'm not even sure that this is actually from her speech, as she was sitting between her and her mother, and clearly here her mother is sitting next to him (as she was for the nearly two hours that AV was gone after she was given the award - at least according to Buzzfeed). Maybe it was, maybe it wasn't. Hard to believe anything I see these days, with people online trying to spin it saying he was crying and such.

Whatever. I'm caring less and less about the MF and his shenanigans these days. :-P


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> two thumbs up from Michael while Alicia was on stage accepting her Oscar




Lovely gifs Ginger, thanks for posting. Michael looks so proud of her and happy, and her mum naturally  very proud and moved. Cute that Eddie looks made up for her too! [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> two thumbs up from Michael while Alicia was on stage accepting her Oscar



Great GIFS Ginger...thank you!!  

And of course it was during Alicia's speech...why would her Mom look so emotional and happy if it were a stranger up there speaking?


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Someone speaks German here? What did his father say? I wanna see the video!



Him and his Dad are adorable together.  Thanks again Ginger!


----------



## miasharma

llllllll said:


> You know, I'm not sure I really buy into this whole PR conspiracy theory but your posts really make me wonder if there is some truth to it. You talk like a publicist that is trying to convince everyone that they're super in love. In every single post. Do you know them? Because you talk like you know them personally.



I have no doubt both Alicia and Michael's publicist read on here or have an account here. However, actual publicists are much more subtle and do their job with much more finesse. Ordinary fans like you and I can have really strong opinions of Michael and his actions/life.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Michael is very generous and there's no doubt he was thrilled for Alicia - of course the fact that he loves her makes it extra special for him!
> 
> Brief mention of them both at the Vanity Fair after party:
> 
> "Oscar winner Alicia Vikander was spotted talking to True Blood star and fellow Swedish actor, Alexander Skarsgård. The Danish Girl actress instructed her friend not to leave without telling her and boyfriend Michael Fassbender. The two were acting very sweet and displaying PDA, with Michael giving Alicia a big kiss before she walked the carpet."
> 
> http://m.etonline.com/news/183428_o..._kate_hudson_lady_gaga_mark_ruffalo_and_more/



LOL. Cameras occupying literally every inch of red carpet, entrance and inside the party yet no camera caught that kiss or him dancing. In fact its particularly hard to find pics of him at the afterparty. You gave me really good advice a while back. Be careful reading these gossip articles that come without proof. I follow that now.


----------



## baewatch

twiddlebird said:


> She didn't even pucker her lips, and he kissed her cheek. Very chaste and brief. When I saw it, I thought she might plow past him. He didn't even have time to fully stand up.



Yeah exactly! all or nothing I say!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> LOL. Cameras occupying literally every inch of red carpet, entrance and inside the party yet no camera caught that kiss or him dancing. In fact its particularly hard to find pics of him at the afterparty. You gave me really good advice a while back.* Be careful reading these gossip articles that come without proof*. I follow that now.


 There seems to be a lot of those huh. Lots of sources say there were lots of pda and yet, no proof. Even when some give interviews now about "AV bf Michael" I read with a grain of salt. But then, its all about privacy


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> There seems to be a lot of those huh. Lots of sources say there were lots of pda and yet, no proof. Even when some give interviews now about "AV bf Michael" I read with a grain of salt. But then, its all about privacy



There were more than one sources talking about PDA? Very interesting considering few gossip sites were talking about their lack of PDA and now various sources come out to talk about this magical PDA that no one took a pic of.


----------



## twiddlebird

miasharma said:


> I have no doubt both Alicia and Michael's publicist read on here or have an account here. However, actual publicists are much more subtle and do their job with much more finesse. Ordinary fans like you and I can have really strong opinions of Michael and his actions/life.




One would often hope there would be subtlety, but generally speaking another goal in that type of promotion would be to simply be consistent in message, along with volume achieved by using multiple accounts. I'm speaking generally, though - you see this a lot in IG, Twitter (especially), and commentary sections, as well as in online forums.

As far as those numerous articles about the VF after parties, most of them looked like rehashes of the same article, just repackaged for different websites. Those so-called multiple sources could easily boil down to few, one, or none. We don't really know. Also, no pics, so it might not even be true at all. Just more volume and PR spin.


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> You know, I'm not sure I really buy into this whole PR conspiracy theory but your posts really make me wonder if there is some truth to it. You talk like a publicist that is trying to convince everyone that they're super in love. In every single post. Do you know them? Because you talk like you know them personally.




Please don't make a post just about me on open message boards. If you have a question about me just drop me a DM. Tx [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Well yes of course all references to Michael and Alicia being a normal couple, showing PDA etc etc have to be viewed with the utmost suspicion and categorised as PR spin. No pics of PDA reports = it didn't happen. Pics of PDA = putting on a show for the cameras. I guess when people don't want something to be true there will be always be a convenient "explanation". But hey, who needs reports or pics? Michael's reaction to Alicia winning the Oscar said it all; the man was almost bursting with pride and happiness, tears in his eyes. That alone is sufficient illustration of his feelings towards her.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Well yes of course all references to Michael and Alicia being a normal couple, showing PDA etc etc have to be viewed with the utmost suspicion and categorised as PR spin. No pics of PDA reports = it didn't happen. Pics of PDA = putting on a show for the cameras. I guess when people don't want something to be true there will be always be a convenient "explanation". But hey, who needs reports or pics? Michael's reaction to Alicia winning the Oscar said it all; the man was almost bursting with pride and happiness, tears in his eyes. That alone is sufficient illustration of his feelings towards her.



Ummm, yeah.

I see A:Covenant has changed it's release date. Gee, I wonder why??


----------



## FassbenderLover

Tears?! Hmm, I read that tear theory on tumblr  When light hits your eye these a reflection, plus eyes are naturally moistened. So tears or just plain old light bouncing off his eyes . Thumbs up to u Michael, cuz that's all u could do, not even blow a kiss. But his thing with this girl is not for the world


----------



## pearlyqueen

New day = new theory. Anything except reality will do


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Alien:Covenant moved to Aug.4, 2017.



huum, interesting date, is there any other movies scheduled for that date so far?


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> huum, interesting date, is there any other movies scheduled for that date so far?



The news was released before the Oscars. Fox changed several other movies too. I just forgot to post it in time and just remembered to post it yesterday. I'm not aware of any other movies scheduled for the same day so far.  Maybe other posters know. For the similar date, this year we have the Suicide Squad. Previously we had the guardians of the galaxy. It's not abnormal to release this kind of films released in early August. I'm assumed with almost all cast aligned, maybe Fox thinks Covenant can finish earlier than they previously estimated?

Now, if only they would change the date of AC...


----------



## miasharma

Tears? That's a new day = new theory

I am embarrassed that vikassy fans on tumblr have to resort to this theory of seeing his sedated response to her win. I thought he was supposed to keep his emotions hidden because "his thing with this girl is not for the world".


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> One would often hope there would be subtlety, but generally speaking another goal in that type of promotion would be to simply be consistent in message, along with volume achieved by using multiple accounts. I'm speaking generally, though - you see this a lot in IG, Twitter (especially), and commentary sections, as well as in online forums.
> 
> As far as those numerous articles about the VF after parties, most of them looked like rehashes of the same article, just repackaged for different websites. Those so-called multiple sources could easily boil down to few, one, or none. We don't really know. Also, no pics, so it might not even be true at all. Just more volume and PR spin.



You're right. However, the first thing that came to mind with your post that x lovevikassy and feelmyfancy who I think are the same person. I think this girl single handedly works the hardest to convince the world that MF and AV are the best couple that ever lived. You cannot pay me to believe that it's their PR trying to get the word out. I still believe that most of the "in love" posts are just overly enthusiastic fans. The gossip articles are more subtle and the "sources" in them are their PR. 

Those after party PDA are a PR spin to counter their embaressment at the Baftas. Wouldn't you think there would be at least one pic? But there is a complete lack of pics. Even people close to them don't have any to release in IG lol


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> The news was released before the Oscars. Fox changed several other movies too. I just forgot to post it in time and just remembered to post it yesterday. I'm not aware of any other movies scheduled for the same day so far.  Maybe other posters know. For the similar date, this year we have the Suicide Squad. Previously we had the guardians of the galaxy. It's not abnormal to release this kind of films released in early August. I'm assumed with almost all cast aligned, maybe Fox thinks Covenant can finish earlier than they previously estimated?
> 
> Now, if only they would change the date of AC...



I had only seem the frequent cast announcements (it seems there's going to be a lot of people in this) and judging by the other movies scheduled it seems to be a good date for a big movie. 

Maybe they will change the date for AC, it's March and we haven't seen any promo so far, we only got a couple of pictures from the set and they need to release a trailer soon, probably before Comic Con, and they can have an exclusive one over there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Those after party PDA are a PR spin to counter their embaressment at the Baftas. Wouldn't you think there would be at least one pic? But there is a complete lack of pics. Even people close to them don't have any to release in IG lol




PR for what exactly? And their parents are involved in it too? How far can this PR nonsense be stretched and for how long??


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> I had only seem the frequent cast announcements (it seems there's going to be a lot of people in this) and judging by the other movies scheduled it seems to be a good date for a big movie.
> 
> Maybe they will change the date for AC, it's March and we haven't seen any promo so far, we only got a couple of pictures from the set and they need to release a trailer soon, probably before Comic Con, and they can have an exclusive one over there.



Awhile back, there was a viral marking tweet of the namecard of Abstergo CEO, Alan Rikkin. If people call his number, they will hear a voice message that says he will be returning to the office on March 25. Lot of movie reports suspected that may be the date the first trailer will release.

I also was thinking why Michael never is a presenter at any award ceremony. Usually if you have a big commercial movie coming up, it's a good opportunity to promote it if you present an award at Oscar. There are bunch of actors in coming commercial movies presented at Oscar this year. And he is even a nominee, it would be so cool to see him up stage and also give a boost for AC.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Great GIFS Ginger...thank you!!
> 
> And of course it was during Alicia's speech...why would her Mom look so emotional and happy if it were a stranger up there speaking?



And here is the video http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/140336906005/lokimaxiejackie-apreciouslife with Michael gave her two thumbs up when she finished her speech. His eyes were following her until she's gone backstage. She had her family, her bf, and her co-star right there with her to support her and to witness and celebrate her success at that moment. Very moving.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> And here is the video http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/140336906005/lokimaxiejackie-apreciouslife with Michael gave her two thumbs up when she finished her speech. His eyes were following her until she's gone backstage. She had her family, her bf, and her co-star right there with her to support her and to witness and celebrate her success at that moment. Very moving.




Wow! Thanks ginger! It is very moving - Michael couldn't take his eyes off her and didn't want to let go of her hand. He was so happy and proud of his girl. I'm sure they celebrated later in private too [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> And here is the video http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/140336906005/lokimaxiejackie-apreciouslife with Michael gave her two thumbs up when she finished her speech. His eyes were following her until she's gone backstage. She had her family, her bf, and her co-star right there with her to support her and to witness and celebrate her success at that moment. Very moving.


----------



## girlwhowaited

.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> PR for what exactly? And their parents are involved in it too? How far can this PR nonsense be stretched and for how long??



Lol it can't, it's why this whole thing is so funny and no one really believes in it anymore after over an year and a half these "theories" just break on their own. I mean what sort of PR couple doesn't have thousands of paparazzi pictures of them? It's madness.

It's best to focus on his career, he works a lot in that and has so many good movies as a result, it's really hard to find an actor who started only recently being well know to the media (because truly! it's only been 5 years since his break out, and 10 since his first movie role) and has the quality of work he brings to the table.


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Awhile back, there was a viral marking tweet of the namecard of Abstergo CEO, Alan Rikkin. If people call his number, they will hear a voice message that says he will be returning to the office on March 25. Lot of movie reports suspected that may be the date the first trailer will release.
> 
> I also was thinking why Michael never is a presenter at any award ceremony. Usually if you have a big commercial movie coming up, it's a good opportunity to promote it if you present an award at Oscar. There are bunch of actors in coming commercial movies presented at Oscar this year. And he is even a nominee, it would be so cool to see him up stage and also give a boost for AC.



That was so long ago I had forgotten about it! Thanks for remanding me! So we only have to wait for 23 more days to see it? That's great

The last time he did something like that was for Prometheus with Charlize on the MTV Movie Awards I think, or was it the video one? I don't remember but it was the only time. Maybe that's what they will do again for Alien C.? He is the biggest star on the cast as of right now.

And I think the reason why he has never done it again is because he is usually busy filming in distant places, he might not actually have the time for it, but he will have so if he really does take a 6 month break.


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> That was so long ago I had forgotten about it! Thanks for remanding me! So we only have to wait for 23 more days to see it? That's great
> 
> The last time he did something like that was for Prometheus with Charlize on the MTV Movie Awards I think, or was it the video one? I don't remember but it was the only time. Maybe that's what they will do again for Alien C.? He is the biggest star on the cast as of right now.
> 
> And I think the reason why he has never done it again is because he is usually busy filming in distant places, he might not actually have the time for it, but he will have so if he really does take a 6 month break.



Ah that one time! It's so lame and cringe to watch I just deleted it from my memory no wander I completely forgot about it.


----------



## mchris55

His promotion of AC will be VERY interesting. 

I saw the video of Rooney Mara, MF, and his father somewhere else. I don't think I have seen more human life in Rooney Mara as Rooney Mara!!

One more thing, Harvey did her a huge disservice with the category fraud. She was the best part of Carol. Blanchett was not even close. There was a reason why she won Best Actress at Cannes.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Tears? That's a new day = new theory
> 
> I am embarrassed that vikassy fans on tumblr have to resort to this theory of seeing his sedated response to her win. I thought he was supposed to keep his emotions hidden because "his thing with this girl is not for the world".


 Let my bf ever give me a thumbs up and he sees what happened. U only thumbs up your friend, not ur partner. But what do I know. Perhaps he congratulated her in private?


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Let my bf ever give me a thumbs up and he sees what happened. U only thumbs up your friend, not ur partner. But what do I know. Perhaps he congratulated her in private?



Yes, the Swedish to English translation--
"My thing with this girl is not for the world." I swear this kills me every time. LOL!!

Do you know that Icona Pop uses that same broken English expression? On their twitter and facebook page when promoting their newest single on 2\25-- it's "for the world!" You can't even make it up, LMAO!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Americans must have different customs to Europeans; here we thumbs up anyone, friends, partners, children. I don't care how much this is "analysed", there is no disguising how happy Michael is for Alicia or how proud. It's written all over his face. You can be sure he congratulated her in private too and celebrated privately with her.


----------



## scarlet555

Hehe...Michael is well known to be a very good actor, FYI, don't need an Oscar to verify that.  We all know Oscars are rigged.


----------



## venus15

I do not know if this has been posted before, 
Michael and Alicia in Cannes


----------



## pearlyqueen

venus15 said:


> I do not know if this has been posted before,
> Michael and Alicia in Cannes





Yes I'm pretty sure it was posted last May when it surfaced. Feels a bit voyeuristic watching it but can't deny it's very cute! [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video of Michael with a German crew on the red carpet on Sunday:

http://larkistin.tumblr.com/post/140269847076/sorry-guys-for-this-not-art-related-post-again


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Yes, the Swedish to English translation--
> "My thing with this girl is not for the world." I swear this kills me every time. LOL!!
> 
> Do you know that Icona Pop uses that same broken English expression? On their twitter and facebook page when promoting their newest single on 2\25-- it's "for the world!" You can't even make it up, LMAO!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

I bet anything she celebrated with the one who really got her that Oscar. A Mr HW. she worked hard for it after all . I heard she was away from her seat for 2 hours. Or was she giving interviews, or looking at the statue with so much love, Lord knows she never look at Michael like that


----------



## BadAzzBish

FassbenderLover said:


> I bet anything she celebrated with the one who really got her that Oscar. A Mr HW. she worked hard for it after all . I heard she was away from her seat for 2 hours. Or was she giving interviews, or looking at the statue with so much love, Lord knows she never look at Michael like that


[emoji23]


----------



## Allie28

If Michael's happy, I'm happy for him.  It's his life.  He should be allowed to live it as he sees fit.  I think he's very happy these days.

Anyway, got lost in youtube and feeling nostalgic, I'm remembering when and why I became a fan.  I hadn't really heard or known much about him at all until I watched Jane Eyre.  After watching that I went to his IMDb and searched him on youtube for interviews.  I saw this tribute video and have been hooked ever since.....




ETA:  Sorry, not sure why I can't get it to play.  Here's the link if anyone's interested....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CGBmoHZ6Dg


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hahaha omg. I was just on tumblr, not fassytea, and she had the video to Michael, Eddie and AV's mom reactions to her speech LOLOLOL. Its so funny when Michael looked up and notice the camera on him so he gave a big smile then the thumbs up. I cant stop laughing. The fact that he's sitting at the front means he's front and center so of course at some point the camera is gonna be on him. He knows that. Ha he was giving his half smile but then he looked up, big smile, Eddie hugged her mom, mom was like "who the heck is this guy" LOLOL   :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Ah that one time! It's so lame and cringe to watch I just deleted it from my memory no wander I completely forgot about it.



It was very lame and awkward but a I do love Charlize. I wish he would do another movie with her or/and Noomi also, they had great chemistry. And their interviews together we're really fun. Although I love Michael's interviews when he is promoting his ore serious work, they ten to get repetitive because there's only so many questions a person can ask about a character. While his interviews fro movies like X-Men and Prometeus were a lot of fun since the reporters felt like they could joke around and ask more random questions.


----------



## girlwhowaited

mchris55 said:


> His promotion of AC will be VERY interesting.
> 
> I saw the video of Rooney Mara, MF, and his father somewhere else. I don't think I have seen more human life in Rooney Mara as Rooney Mara!!
> 
> One more thing, Harvey did her a huge disservice with the category fraud. She was the best part of Carol. Blanchett was not even close. There was a reason why she won Best Actress at Cannes.



It's been so long since they filmed together and we hear so little about his film it's easy to forget they worked together. One thing I don't remember is if did he ever had any scenes with Cate? I remember seeing pics of him with Ryan, Rooney, Val Kimer, Natalie Portman, Florence, the lizard man and that's it....


----------



## mollie12

girlwhowaited said:


> It's been so long since they filmed together and we hear so little about his film it's easy to forget they worked together. One thing I don't remember is if did he ever had any scenes with Cate? I remember seeing pics of him with Ryan, Rooney, Val Kimer, Natalie Portman, Florence, the lizard man and that's it....



I wouldn't count on it.  Blanchett was only on set for two weeks and it seemed from set pics that her character was connected to Gosling more than any other.  

Anyway, I'm starting to get a bit excited for the new Malick.  Knight of Cups didn't go over particularly well, but the producers have been doing interviews to promote it (since Malick won't) and they seem MUCH more confident in Weightless.  



> I saw a rough cut, and it is extraordinary, producer Nicolas Gonda tells Allocine, calling the film like a shot of adrenaline. He adds, There is an energy that you have ever seen in a film Malick before, and themes that had never [been] explored. Its exciting to see him continue to challenge himself to create new experiences that viewers can really appreciate. I have never seen a film like this in my life.





> Knight of Cups is more of a stream-of-consciousness type of film, where I think that our upcoming film is very much ingrained in the zeitgeist. Its going to be very edgy.



http://thefilmstage.com/features/kn...ick-experience-his-creative-process-and-more/


----------



## Allie28

It seems like he filmed Weightless eons ago.  I really want to see it.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> And here is the video http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/140336906005/lokimaxiejackie-apreciouslife with Michael gave her two thumbs up when she finished her speech. His eyes were following her until she's gone backstage. She had her family, her bf, and her co-star right there with her to support her and to witness and celebrate her success at that moment. Very moving.


He looked genuinely happy for her.



FassbenderLover said:


> I bet anything she celebrated with the one who really got her that Oscar. A Mr HW. she worked hard for it after all . I heard she was away from her seat for 2 hours. Or was she giving interviews, or looking at the statue with so much love, Lord knows she never look at Michael like that



Yes,the same person who got Jennifer Lawrence her  AH and Joy nominations.. apparently..   I don't want to disappoint anyone but TDG has been campaigned by a studio called Focus Features,well known for its Oscar campaigns.. there's plenty of evidence everywhere..   This is also the same studio behind the recent Leto,McConaughey and Redmayne's Best Actor wins.. I guess they didn't call a studio (TWC) in financial trouble for some extra help..   Not only only Vikander has swept the critics' prizes with double nominations (LAFCA award  included),but she was clearly rewarded for another performance too. I wonder why the only persons who are still questioning her win or her career,for that matter,are his fans. 




girlwhowaited said:


> Lol it can't, it's why this whole thing is so funny and no one really believes in it anymore after over an year and a half these "theories" just break on their own. I mean what sort of PR couple doesn't have thousands of paparazzi pictures of them? It's madness.



It's even more funny when these PR theories involve a secret master of puppets who has literally no reason to be interested in this "showmance"..  I'm not even talking about thousands of pics or holding hands on every red carpet,but they could have easily done much more in terms of PR. The other day  I was reading an article on Pajiba about the TLBO trailer and the author didn't know they were still dating.. after an entire awards season. 
This relationship hasn't had any effect on their careers or exposure. Most people don't know they're dating,don't know they're still dating. The reaction is always: "well,they're very  private.."  


> *It's best to focus on his career,* he works a lot in that and has so many good movies as a result, it's really hard to find an actor who started only recently being well know to the media (because truly! it's only been 5 years since his break out, and 10 since his first movie role) and has the quality of work he brings to the table.


I agree..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> If Michael's happy, I'm happy for him.  It's his life.  He should be allowed to live it as he sees fit.  I think he's very happy these days.
> 
> Anyway, got lost in youtube and feeling nostalgic, I'm remembering when and why I became a fan.  I hadn't really heard or known much about him at all until I watched Jane Eyre.  After watching that I went to his IMDb and searched him on youtube for interviews.  I saw this tribute video and have been hooked ever since.....
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CGBmoHZ6Dg




That's a lovely video and one I hadn't seen before, a carefully chosen compilation that highlights both Michael's power and vulnerability plus his intelligence, integrity and dignity. No words are needed to capture this essence of him which just feels so truthful and real. 

Sometimes when reading what people write about Michael I am staggered at how differently they interpret him to me, to the extent that it's a completely different person to the one I recognise. But this video feels just right, so thank you for posting it [emoji3]

ITA that Michael should be free to live his life the way he wants to without criticism and from people who have no business to castigate him for the choices he makes. That includes his work and personal life. He and only he is qualified to know what and who motivates and stimulates him and makes him happy. The amount of tosh written about him on account of some folk not approving of his girlfriend, or even acknowledging her as such, is ridiculous. Like you I see him looking very happy right now, more so than ever in the past. IMO he's finally achieved both professional and personal satisfaction and happiness and I'm very happy for him [emoji2]


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> His promotion of AC will be VERY interesting.
> 
> I saw the video of Rooney Mara, MF, and his father somewhere else. I don't think I have seen more human life in Rooney Mara as Rooney Mara!!
> 
> One more thing, Harvey did her a huge disservice with the category fraud. She was the best part of Carol. Blanchett was not even close. There was a reason why she won Best Actress at Cannes.


I don't think she would have been nominated in that case. 



gingerglory said:


> Awhile back, there was a viral marking tweet of the namecard of Abstergo CEO, Alan Rikkin. If people call his number, they will hear a voice message that says he will be returning to the office on March 25. *Lot of movie reports suspected that may be the date the first trailer will release.*
> 
> I also was thinking why Michael never is a presenter at any award ceremony. Usually if you have a big commercial movie coming up, it's a good opportunity to promote it if you present an award at Oscar. There are bunch of actors in coming commercial movies presented at Oscar this year. And he is even a nominee, it would be so cool to see him up stage and also give a boost for AC.


Yes,we'll see a teaser or that video shot in Malta some weeks ago.


girlwhowaited said:


> That was so long ago I had forgotten about it! Thanks for remanding me! So we only have to wait for 23 more days to see it? That's great
> 
> The last time he did something like that was for Prometheus with Charlize on the MTV Movie Awards I think, or was it the video one? I don't remember but it was the only time. *Maybe that's what they will do again for Alien C.? *He is the biggest star on the cast as of right now.
> 
> And I think the reason why he has never done it again is because he is usually busy filming in distant places, he might not actually have the time for it, but he will have so if he really does take a 6 month break.


Probably. The MTW Movie Awards are perfect to promote that kind of movie.



mollie12 said:


> I wouldn't count on it.  Blanchett was only on set for two weeks and it seemed from set pics that her character was connected to Gosling more than any other.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to get a bit excited for the new Malick.  Knight of Cups didn't go over particularly well, but the producers have been doing interviews to promote it (since Malick won't) and they seem MUCH more confident in Weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefilmstage.com/features/kn...ick-experience-his-creative-process-and-more/


Thanks.  These comments are promising,at least.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Video of Michael with a German crew on the red carpet on Sunday:
> 
> http://larkistin.tumblr.com/post/140269847076/sorry-guys-for-this-not-art-related-post-again



Thanks! His father and him are adorable. He has a similar voice like his father. I like he was still thinking about his favorite German word when the reporter already moved on to the next question. Such a dork. 



girlwhowaited said:


> It was very lame and awkward but a I do love Charlize. I wish he would do another movie with her or/and Noomi also, they had great chemistry. And their interviews together we're really fun. Although I love Michael's interviews when he is promoting his ore serious work, they ten to get repetitive because there's only so many questions a person can ask about a character. While his interviews fro movies like X-Men and Prometeus were a lot of fun since the reporters felt like they could joke around and ask more random questions.



Yeah, I like Charlize too. She did a fantastic job in Mad Max: Furiosa Road  Yeah they had great chemistry in Prometheus and their blonde looks are like twins so at first lots people suspect her character was also an android. It's ridiculous to kill her character in the end like that, such a waste. Hopefully they can work together again in the future.

Yeah, I totally get what you saying. In general, most his movies are serious and intense so when he talked about them and his complicated characters, he appears to be really into it and serious. And for Xmen and Prometheus, there are more pairs and easier/entertaining questions. Really looking forward to XMA press. He could be paired with James and Oscar. And fingers crossed for AC press tour as well, hopefully they will come up something fun.



mollie12 said:


> I wouldn't count on it.  Blanchett was only on set for two weeks and it seemed from set pics that her character was connected to Gosling more than any other.
> 
> Anyway, *I'm starting to get a bit excited for the new Malick*.  Knight of Cups didn't go over particularly well, but the producers have been doing interviews to promote it (since Malick won't) and they seem MUCH more confident in Weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefilmstage.com/features/kn...ick-experience-his-creative-process-and-more/



Yeah, I never seen Blanchett with other cast other than Gosling and Bale. I do wish they can act together some day. Thanks for the info, that sounds a little more promising. But until I see some stills or a teaser, this remains the least exciting film that I look forward to among Michael's future movies.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> PR for what exactly? And their parents are involved in it too? How far can this PR nonsense be stretched and for how long??



His parents have been hanging out with him and supporting him during the award season. I dont see his parents involvement in anything else.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Yes, the Swedish to English translation--
> "My thing with this girl is not for the world." I swear this kills me every time. LOL!!
> 
> Do you know that Icona Pop uses that same broken English expression? On their twitter and facebook page when promoting their newest single on 2\25-- it's "for the world!" You can't even make it up, LMAO!!



Hahahaha looks like AV's past roomates helped her while she was editing that fake article her team released right after Michael denied her a platonic kiss.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Americans must have different customs to Europeans; here we thumbs up anyone, friends, partners, children. I don't care how much this is "analysed", there is no disguising how happy Michael is for Alicia or how proud. It's written all over his face. You can be sure he congratulated her in private too and celebrated privately with her.



My husband and stepdad are Europeans. I have never been thumbs uped for anything. Whenever there is something to be congratulated about, I always recieve a warm hug and a kiss. I guess we are just not that private about our personal lives. 

Does "celebrate privately" mean he had sex with her? Thanks for that knowledge. Although that isn't a great feat for Alicia as Michael seems like the type to put his member in any fish taco.


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Hahahaha looks like AV's past roomates helped her while she was editing that fake article her team released right after Michael denied her a platonic kiss.



Not necessarily them. They have their own careers to worry about. Most likely it came from a Swede, not talent, but someone whose job it is to protect the brand.


----------



## mchris55

Rooney Mara could have been nominated for lead, you never know. Harvey admitted, I believe in Deadline (because, well, you know), that he placed her in supporting to prevent the cannibalization of the two co-leads. He also inferred that Mara was not pleased with this. Mara could have taken Blanchett's spot, but he decided he wanted a chance at two nominations instead of a possible one.


----------



## girlwhowaited

mollie12 said:


> I wouldn't count on it.  Blanchett was only on set for two weeks and it seemed from set pics that her character was connected to Gosling more than any other.
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to get a bit excited for the new Malick.  Knight of Cups didn't go over particularly well, but the producers have been doing interviews to promote it (since Malick won't) and they seem MUCH more confident in Weightless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefilmstage.com/features/kn...ick-experience-his-creative-process-and-more/




Bummer about Blanchett, would love to see them share the screen someday.

Haha it sounds like the producers are way more excited for Weightless, and that's a really good thing, and it sounds good the way they describe it. Maybe we will see it this year? Would they release two Mailicks movie in the same year? Or if it's that good and they decided to give it an Oscar chance? It could happen...


----------



## girlwhowaited

Morgane said:


> He looked genuinely happy for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,the same person who got Jennifer Lawrence her  AH and Joy nominations.. apparently..   I don't want to disappoint anyone but TDG has been campaigned by a studio called Focus Features,well known for its Oscar campaigns.. there's plenty of evidence everywhere..   This is also the same studio behind the recent Leto,McConaughey and Redmayne's Best Actor wins.. I guess they didn't call a studio (TWC) in financial trouble for some extra help..   Not only only Vikander has swept the critics' prizes with double nominations (LAFCA award  included),but she was clearly rewarded for another performance too. I wonder why the only persons who are still questioning her win or her career,for that matter,are his fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even more funny when these PR theories involve a secret master of puppets who has literally no reason to be interested in this "showmance"..  I'm not even talking about thousands of pics or holding hands on every red carpet,but they could have easily done much more in terms of PR. The other day  I was reading an article on Pajiba about the TLBO trailer and the author didn't know they were still dating.. after an entire awards season.
> This relationship hasn't had any effect on their careers or exposure. Most people don't know they're dating,don't know they're still dating. The reaction is always: "well,they're very  private.."
> 
> I agree..




Haha, yes it's really funny when people say HW is behind her Oscar when he was working so hard to give Roony Mara one, the truth is if TDG was a TWC movie he would have the promotion to help bust up Carol chances, he has done this before, many times. But he wasn't counting on Kate Winslet!

And yes, people really still don't even know these two are dating, if they had walked any red carpet together that would have changed it in a blink but since they didn't there's still some confusion. And obviously it's something Michael and her are very aware of otherwise they would have done it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> My husband and stepdad are Europeans. I have never been thumbs uped for anything. Whenever there is something to be congratulated about, I always recieve a warm hug and a kiss. I guess we are just not that private about our personal lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Does "celebrate privately" mean he had sex with her? Thanks for that knowledge. Although that isn't a great feat for Alicia as Michael seems like the type to put his member in any fish taco.




Oh well, having European relatives must make you better qualified than me on what goes down in Europe. I was only born here and live here. 

Please don't put words in my mouth. There is nothing in my post to suggest that "celebrate privately" meant he had sex with her, although I'm sure he did. And why would that be a feat? They've been together nearly 18 months so will have a well established sexual relationship. I find your last sentence very distasteful  and without foundation.


----------



## mchris55

Fish taco?? I thought it was pretty clever and funny as well!! LOL!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

No accounting for taste


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Fish taco?? I thought it was pretty clever and funny as well!! LOL!!



LOL thanks! I think its funny too!!

Michael is known to be a foodie. I am sure he enjoys all types of fish tacos lol.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

miasharma said:


> My husband and stepdad are Europeans. I have never been thumbs uped for anything. Whenever there is something to be congratulated about, I always recieve a warm hug and a kiss. I guess we are just not that private about our personal lives.
> 
> Does "celebrate privately" mean he had sex with her? Thanks for that knowledge. Although that isn't a great feat for Alicia as Michael seems like the type to put his member in any fish taco.





pearlyqueen said:


> Oh well, having European relatives must make you better qualified than me on what goes down in Europe. I was only born here and live here.
> 
> Please don't put words in my mouth. There is nothing in my post to suggest that "celebrate privately" meant he had sex with her, although I'm sure he did. And why would that be a feat? They've been together nearly 18 months so will have a well established sexual relationship. I find your last sentence very distasteful  and without foundation.



I don't think that giving thumbs up or not has so much to do with being from Europe, but to be honest, we Europeans are not so keen on showing public display of our emotions - we do tend to be more private and keeping things for ourselves. 

However, I do have a question for all of you who think that their relationship is a public stunt or simply hate Alicia (or any other woman for that matter) - why are you so mad because of it? I mean, if you love and support Michael Fassbender so much, then why aren't you happy if he is happy?

Michael seems happy - isn't that what matters the most?


----------



## SusanBeach

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I don't think that giving thumbs up or not has so much to do with being from Europe, but to be honest, we Europeans are not so keen on showing public display of our emotions - we do tend to be more private and keeping things for ourselves.
> 
> However, I do have a question for all of you who think that their relationship is a public stunt or simply hate Alicia (or any other woman for that matter) - why are you so mad because of it? I mean, if you love and support Michael Fassbender so much, then why aren't you happy if he is happy?
> 
> Michael seems happy - isn't that what matters the most?



^^^^^This!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I don't think that giving thumbs up or not has so much to do with being from Europe, but to be honest, we Europeans are not so keen on showing public display of our emotions - we do tend to be more private and keeping things for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I do have a question for all of you who think that their relationship is a public stunt or simply hate Alicia (or any other woman for that matter) - why are you so mad because of it? I mean, if you love and support Michael Fassbender so much, then why aren't you happy if he is happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Michael seems happy - isn't that what matters the most?




Very well said . As you say, Michael is happy and that's what matters [emoji2]


----------



## FassbenderLover

So much for Michael not being too keen on showing public displays of affection. Even his male directors get more love from him.  thecount.com/wp-content/uploads/mcqueen-fassy-kiss.jpggumbumper.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Steve-Mcqueen-kissing-Michael-Fassbender-on-the-mouth.jpgmedia-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c4/2c/08/c42c08fc750516001a6643dabd493c7b.jpg


----------



## ElisabethBee

gingerglory said:


> Someone speaks German here? What did his father say? I wanna see the video!




This interview is slightly cringeworthy imho, because the german redcarpet- presenters seem to ask Michael every time for some german words.
And every time he is reluctant to speak it, but they seem to be hellbent in proving he is somehow still german. 

So, his dad is just telling this german presenter, that he is trying to teach Michael some german and that he is improving every day, which Michael denies.
Dad is a bit lost for words, when asked for Michaels favourite german word (stupid question imho!), so he comes up with mother/ father. And Michael comes up with the name of a traditional german dish, before he thinks of the word Kugelschreiber (ballpen).


----------



## Allie28

Welcome ElisabethBee :welcome2:


----------



## ElisabethBee

Allie28 said:


> Welcome ElisabethBee :welcome2:



Thank you, Allie.

I am still trying to find my way around this forum


----------



## ElisabethBee

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I don't think that giving thumbs up or not has so much to do with being from Europe, but to be honest, we Europeans are not so keen on showing public display of our emotions - we do tend to be more private and keeping things for ourselves.
> 
> However, I do have a question for all of you who think that their relationship is a public stunt or simply hate Alicia (or any other woman for that matter) - why are you so mad because of it? I mean, if you love and support Michael Fassbender so much, then why aren't you happy if he is happy?
> 
> Michael seems happy - isn't that what matters the most?




I am astounded by all the wild internet- theories about MF's love life. And the microanalysis of every comment or expression of him regarding his gf, is just plain crazy! 

I bet he sometimes wishes to have a quiet, modest live back in his hometown, where the local gossip just does a lap around town for a week, before moving on to the next news. 
But he apparently worked hard to be where he is now and seems to love what he is doing, so I guess this rumourmill and general stanning is the price to pay. 

Still, I find a lot of the comments very low and petty!
Arguing about why someone gives someone else the "thumbs up"? 
I do that all the time, when I acknowledge the archievement of friends/ family some distance away. I thought this is basically international sign- language? 

It is almost comical, because some comments/ expressions of MF, that some people understand (or want to understand) as harsh and unaffectionate towards his gf, could very well mean right the opposite! Although, if you haven't got first- hand experience with the typical "Irish lad", you wouldn't know about their general clumsiness when it comes to pda and grand confessions of love. So, some confusion in this regard can be excused to an extent 

But MF is a good- looking, charismatic man and his gf is a gorgeous and talented woman - therefore it is not completely out of the question to fall in love while working closely together. That happens all the time!


----------



## gingerglory

ElisabethBee said:


> This interview is slightly cringeworthy imho, because the german redcarpet- presenters seem to ask Michael every time for some german words.
> And every time he is reluctant to speak it, but they seem to be hellbent in proving he is somehow still german.
> 
> So, his dad is just telling this german presenter, that he is trying to teach Michael some german and that he is improving every day, which Michael denies.
> Dad is a bit lost for words, when asked for Michaels favourite german word (stupid question imho!), so he comes up with mother/ father. And Michael comes up with the name of a traditional german dish, before he thinks of the word Kugelschreiber (ballpen).



Thank you ElisabethBee, and Welcome!:welcome2:



ElisabethBee said:


> I am astounded by all the wild internet- theories about MF's love life. And the microanalysis of every comment or expression of him regarding his gf, is just plain crazy!
> 
> Still, I find a lot of the comments very low and petty!
> Arguing about why someone gives someone else the "thumbs up"?
> I do that all the time, when I acknowledge the archievement of friends/ family some distance away. I thought this is basically international sign- language?



I know, right? The video speaks itself that he's very proud of her. The only thing revealed through these low and petty comments is people's character, nothing more. These comments don't have any influence on Michael's life. It's his life and he does what fits him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ElisabethBee said:


> I am astounded by all the wild internet- theories about MF's love life. And the microanalysis of every comment or expression of him regarding his gf, is just plain crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he sometimes wishes to have a quiet, modest live back in his hometown, where the local gossip just does a lap around town for a week, before moving on to the next news.
> 
> But he apparently worked hard to be where he is now and seems to love what he is doing, so I guess this rumourmill and general stanning is the price to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I find a lot of the comments very low and petty!
> 
> Arguing about why someone gives someone else the "thumbs up"?
> 
> I do that all the time, when I acknowledge the archievement of friends/ family some distance away. I thought this is basically international sign- language?
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost comical, because some comments/ expressions of MF, that some people understand (or want to understand) as harsh and unaffectionate towards his gf, could very well mean right the opposite! Although, if you haven't got first- hand experience with the typical "Irish lad", you wouldn't know about their general clumsiness when it comes to pda and grand confessions of love. So, some confusion in this regard can be excused to an extent
> 
> 
> 
> But MF is a good- looking, charismatic man and his gf is a gorgeous and talented woman - therefore it is not completely out of the question to fall in love while working closely together. That happens all the time!




Totally agree with you and I know enough about typical Irish lads too and how they get ribbed for being "soft". It also never occurs to critics that Michael is looking to protect both his girlfriend and their relationship from intrusive media interest in the same way many other well known actors do. 
As you say they are both gorgeous and seem very similar in many ways, I'm not surprised at all that they fell in love; and it must be a good match as they are still going strong and look smitten [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

ElisabethBee said:


> This interview is slightly cringeworthy imho, because the german redcarpet- presenters seem to ask Michael every time for some german words.
> 
> And every time he is reluctant to speak it, but they seem to be hellbent in proving he is somehow still german.
> 
> 
> 
> So, his dad is just telling this german presenter, that he is trying to teach Michael some german and that he is improving every day, which Michael denies.
> 
> Dad is a bit lost for words, when asked for Michaels favourite german word (stupid question imho!), so he comes up with mother/ father. And Michael comes up with the name of a traditional german dish, before he thinks of the word Kugelschreiber (ballpen).




Haha, thanks for the translation! I posted a link to the video yesterday and wondered what his dad was saying in German. It was fairly obvious that Michael's ability in German is pretty basic, I remember seeing him attempt to speak it at a film festival or similar a few years ago and he didn't last long before he switched to English, lol. Maybe he understands listening to it better than he speaks it...?


----------



## ElisabethBee

gingerglory said:


> Thank you ElisabethBee, and Welcome!:welcome2:



Thank you too, Gingerglory


----------



## ElisabethBee

*Sorry, I fired off this comment before finishing it. Oops.


----------



## ElisabethBee

pearlyqueen said:


> Totally agree with you and I know enough about typical Irish lads too and how they get ribbed for being "soft". It also never occurs to critics that Michael is looking to protect both his girlfriend and their relationship from intrusive media interest in the same way many other well known actors do.
> As you say they are both gorgeous and seem very similar in many ways, I'm not surprised at all that they fell in love; and it must be a good match as they are still going strong and look smitten [emoji3]




Yes, Irish men can be very endearing - but boy, do they know "how to put their foot in". I must know - I am married to one. You sometimes really wish, to have a frying pan handy  

But I can't even imagine, how hard it must be, having your relationship scrutinized in detail constantly. 

I understood that MF was a bit of a lad for the past couple of years and enjoyed his popularity a bit too much in a certain way. But nobody can keep up this way of life forever - you have to find a sort of peace somehow.
It was just a question of when he moved away from that lifestyle and with whom. 

And it looks like he found the answer. 
It is just pity that a lot of his fans/ stans can't seem to accept this and spread hate everywhere they go. 

But at the end of the day, MF and his family & close friends know the truth regardless of all the wild theories - and that is all that matters.


----------



## ElisabethBee

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, thanks for the translation! I posted a link to the video yesterday and wondered what his dad was saying in German. It was fairly obvious that Michael's ability in German is pretty basic, I remember seeing him attempt to speak it at a film festival or similar a few years ago and he didn't last long before he switched to English, lol. Maybe he understands listening to it better than he speaks it...?



I am pretty sure, he understands more German and could follow a conversation in German. If you don't practise speaking a language regularly, you get very insecure to do it. Especially in front of a camera!
His dad is fluent in English, so there is no need to speak German to him. Plus, JF speaks in a strong German dialect  - it would be surprising, if MF would adopt his dad's dialect, since this is not the type of German you'd learn at school (Hochdeutsch).


----------



## mchris55

Thanks for the translation. I was wondering what his dad said.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just found this pic of Michael filming Trespass Against Us on Twitter!




https://twitter.com/93_lovelove/status/705827703493152769


----------



## BagBerry13

pearlyqueen said:


> Video of Michael with a German crew on the red carpet on Sunday:
> 
> http://larkistin.tumblr.com/post/140269847076/sorry-guys-for-this-not-art-related-post-again



His dad still has a strong Bavarian accent. For some reason I thought it would clear out into more standard German after years of speaking English.
That presenter is really cringeworthy, in German and English.  She's not very creative with her questions in general.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Just found this pic of Michael filming Trespass Against Us on Twitter!
> 
> View attachment 3292382
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/93_lovelove/status/705827703493152769



Thanks for the pic, pearly. That looks very intriguing. There are bruises on his shoulders. It's about time they give us some news about this film. I do hope it gets released this year.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Thanks for the pic, pearly. That looks very intriguing. There are bruises on his shoulders. It's about time they give us some news about this film. I do hope it gets released this year.



I second that!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Thanks for the pic, pearly. That looks very intriguing. There are bruises on his shoulders. It's about time they give us some news about this film. I do hope it gets released this year.




It certainly looks intriguing! Bet that scene took Michael back to his days at Walthamstow swimming pool, lol!

There was a reference to TAU on a short showpiece programme on Film 4 a few weeks ago, just saying it was one from its stable and would be screened this year in the UK. By "screened" I assume it meant at the cinema.... Film 4 is a branch of Channel 4, a UK TV channel; many of the films Michael has been in have been financed by them.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Rooney Mara could have been nominated for lead, you never know. Harvey admitted, I believe in Deadline (because, well, you know), *that he placed her in supporting to prevent the cannibalization of the two co-leads. He also inferred that Mara was not pleased with this.* Mara could have taken Blanchett's spot, but he decided he wanted a chance at two nominations instead of a possible one.


Yes,it's what happened. I still think that Blanchett had more chances of being nominated in the lead category,so,in the end,it was a "good" move for her.



ElisabethBee said:


> I am astounded by all the wild internet- theories about MF's love life. And the microanalysis of every comment or expression of him regarding his gf, is just plain crazy!
> 
> I bet he sometimes wishes to have a quiet, modest live back in his hometown, where the local gossip just does a lap around town for a week, before moving on to the next news.
> But he apparently worked hard to be where he is now and seems to love what he is doing, so I guess this rumourmill and general stanning is the price to pay.
> 
> Still, I find a lot of the comments very low and petty!
> Arguing about why someone gives someone else the "thumbs up"?
> I do that all the time, when I acknowledge the archievement of friends/ family some distance away. I thought this is basically international sign- language?
> 
> It is almost comical, because some comments/ expressions of MF, *that some people understand (or want to understand) as harsh and unaffectionate towards his gf, could very well mean right the opposite!* Although, if you haven't got first- hand experience with the typical "Irish lad", you wouldn't know about their general clumsiness when it comes to pda and grand confessions of love. So, some confusion in this regard can be excused to an extent
> 
> But MF is a good- looking, charismatic man and his gf is a gorgeous and talented woman - therefore it is not completely out of the question to fall in love while working closely together. That happens all the time!


Welcome! 
I'm sure he knows that if he hugs Winslet on the red carpet,nobody is going to pay attention. 
It's not the same with Alicia. As I said,I like how they've handled their public appearances in the recent months and he looked very happy for her. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, thanks for the translation! I posted a link to the video yesterday and wondered what his dad was saying in German. It was fairly obvious that Michael's ability in German is pretty basic*, I remember seeing him attempt to speak it at a film festival or similar a few years ago* and he didn't last long before he switched to English, lol. Maybe he understands listening to it better than he speaks it...?


I remember it was at the Oscars. And yes,he actually said that he can still  understand it. I think he was able to speak it when he used to spend time with his relatives in Germany.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Just found this pic of Michael filming Trespass Against Us on Twitter!
> 
> View attachment 3292382
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/93_lovelove/status/705827703493152769


Can't wait to see something. I've watched some of his work with The Chemical Brothers and I've liked it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I'm sure he knows that if he hugs Winslet on the red carpet,nobody is going to pay attention.
> It's not the same with Alicia. As I said,I like how they've handled their public appearances in the recent months and he looked very happy
> .




Yes exactly; hugging Kate or anyone else is insignificant because Michael is not in a relationship with them. That's why he's happy to be photographed doing it. With Alicia it's different; they are a couple and therefore any PDA between them in public is significant and they don't want that scrutinised or to publicly expose their relationship more than necessary. I can't understand why some people can't grasp that...?

And yes, Michael looked very very happy on Sunday [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Don't think this has been posted here before - a very rare pic of Michael at the Vanity Fair after party on Sunday; chatting with his sister just behind Alicia. By all accounts he was at Alicia's side throughout - proud boyfriend [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

Came upon this on Facebook...This photographer did a photo series of people kissing...some couples, some just friends or acquaintances.  Interestingly, he had this to say ....


_When asked about the whole experience, Ben said that "It was interesting to see how the different couples reacted. It seemed to be more challenging for the 'real' couples because it was rather intimate for them than for the friends who kissed 'just for fun.'_

http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/ben-lamberty-passionate-kiss-series


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Came upon this on Facebook...This photographer did a photo series of people kissing...some couples, some just friends or acquaintances.  Interestingly, he had this to say ....
> 
> 
> _When asked about the whole experience, Ben said that "It was interesting to see how the different couples reacted. It seemed to be more challenging for the 'real' couples because it was rather intimate for them than for the friends who kissed 'just for fun.'_
> 
> http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/ben-lamberty-passionate-kiss-series




An interesting observation from the photographer but it stands to reason that real life couples would feel more uncomfortable being observed as they are taking part in something that is an act of intimacy for them. I'm sure Michael and Alicia felt that way when the kiss cam targeted them. When they kiss it's for real not like the friends doing it for fun.


----------



## mchris55

Can they just release the TAU trailer already?? 
Fingers crossed for an AC trailer with Sup vs. Bat.

If there are any DC fans here who are going to see that film when it first comes out, a brief blurb of your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Allie28 said:


> Came upon this on Facebook...This photographer did a photo series of people kissing...some couples, some just friends or acquaintances.  Interestingly, he had this to say ....
> 
> 
> _When asked about the whole experience, Ben said that "It was interesting to see how the different couples reacted. It seemed to be more challenging for the 'real' couples because it was rather intimate for them than for the friends who kissed 'just for fun.'_
> 
> http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/ben-lamberty-passionate-kiss-series



I can kiss and hug my boyfriend in the company of other people, but not if everyone's watching, you know. If all eyes are on us, I'd be hesitating a lot - probably laugh it off and similar, so I can relate to that.


----------



## gingerglory

we had a similar still before. This one is slightly different.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> we had a similar still before. This one is slightly different.




Yes, first time I've seen this pic, that must add up to 4 stills now from TAU!!

I checked the Film 4 website - it's listed as a 2016 release:

http://www.film4.com/reviews/2016/trespass-against-us


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> we had a similar still before. This one is slightly different.



I honestly don't see the difference between this picture and the last one 

But I'm super glad we are getting more news on this film. And if Film 4 is saying they will release it in 2016 then Michael will have another year with 4 films coming out!! 

Two of them being big studio films, one a possible awards contender (fingers crossed!)  and an interesting indie! I don't think he could have planned this year any better, he will for sure need those 6 months to promote everything.

EDIT:

I just checked his IMDB page and they have The Untitled Malick film now added as Weightless and to be released in the second semester of 2016.It also says it's completed.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2062700/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_7


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> I honestly don't see the difference between this picture and the last one
> 
> But I'm super glad we are getting more news on this film. And if Film 4 is saying they will release it in 2016 then Michael will have another year with 4 films coming out!!
> 
> Two of them being big studio films, one a possible awards contender (fingers crossed!)  and an interesting indie! I don't think he could have planned this year any better, he will for sure need those 6 months to promote everything.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just checked his IMDB page and they have The Untitled Malick film now added as Weightless and to be released in the second semester of 2016.It also says it's completed.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2062700/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_7




It's a very small difference - look at their eyes:-
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wow! Potentially 5 films out this year! Michael will have to hope TAU is in the first half of 2016 or else he'll be falling over himself promoting these films!!


----------



## gingerglory

Yeah, I remember at the beginning of this year, I suspected, he will have at least 3 and up to 5 movies coming out this year! If the latter is the case, he's gonna have a quite to promote. It's like another 2011 for him.


----------



## blablablub

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't think this has been posted here before - a very rare pic of Michael at the Vanity Fair after party on Sunday; chatting with his sister just behind Alicia. By all accounts he was at Alicia's side throughout - proud boyfriend [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292458


I thought that´s his mother, as he was nominated for 12JAS he brought her to the oscarsmedia2.popsugar-assets.com/files/2014/03/03/901/n/1922398/11a3dd8a1b2f16aa_476302561.jpg.xxxlarge/i/Michael-Fassbender-had-his-mom-Adele-his-side-Oscars.jpg


----------



## blablablub

Ups, something went wrong with the image, i try again
media2.popsugar-assets.com/files/2014/03/03/901/n/1922398/11a3dd8a1b2f16aa_476302561.jpg.xxxlarge/i/Michael-Fassbender-had-his-mom-Adele-his-side-Oscars.jpg


----------



## pearlyqueen

blablablub said:


> Ups, something went wrong with the image, i try again
> media2.popsugar-assets.com/files/2014/03/03/901/n/1922398/11a3dd8a1b2f16aa_476302561.jpg.xxxlarge/i/Michael-Fassbender-had-his-mom-Adele-his-side-Oscars.jpg




I couldn't access the link in your post, but no matter; the lady Michael is talking to in the pic I posted yesterday is definitely his sister Catherine.


----------



## blablablub

Does this work?

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmedia2.popsugar-assets.com%2Ffiles%2F2014%2F03%2F03%2F901%2Fn%2F1922398%2F11a3dd8a1b2f16aa_476302561.jpg.xxxlarge%2Fi%2FMichael-Fassbender-had-his-mom-Adele-his-side-Oscars.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.popsugar.com%2Fcelebrity%2Fphoto-gallery%2F33467411%2Fimage%2F34244594%2FMichael-Fassbender-had-his-mom-Adele-his-side-Oscars&h=1024&w=682&tbnid=EK-RVnULQ3K2gM%3A&docid=0vBzbHxjgeNdHM&ei=80vbVpKxL8XE6ATns6aQBw&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=552&page=1&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=0ahUKEwjS9sGdu6rLAhVFIpoKHeeZCXIQrQMIMzAH


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its best to insert the actual picture into your post as many people may not click on external links.


----------



## blablablub

Ok, then i try again

media2.popsugar-assets.com/files/2014/03/03/901/n/1922398/11a3dd8a1b2f16aa_476302561.jpg.xxxlarge/i/Michael-Fassbender-had-his-mom-Adele-his-side-Oscars.jpg


----------



## blablablub

I choosed insert image and the image was shown to me, what i have to do to make it work?


----------



## pearlyqueen

blablablub said:


> I choosed insert image and the image was shown to me, what i have to do to make it work?




I don't know what device you're using but if you use the picture icon you can attach an image to your post. The link you inserted is to the Google search page btw. 

Yes, Michael did have his mum with him at the Oscars, she is sitting next to him here:




But his dad and sister were also present. His sister Catherine  is talking to him in this pic, she looks a lot like a younger version her mum!


----------



## miss clare

JUST ASKING - have there been rumors that Michael is gay?  I came across a blind item on Blind Gossip http://blindgossip.com/?p=76921#more-76921, and a few in the comments section guessed Alicia and Michael.  One even said that gay rumors have been dogging him for years.  This is the first time I heard of it, so I'm asking.


----------



## girlwhowaited

miss clare said:


> JUST ASKING - have there been rumors that Michael is gay?  I came across a blind item on Blind Gossip http://blindgossip.com/?p=76921#more-76921, and a few in the comments section guessed Alicia and Michael.  One even said that gay rumors have been dogging him for years.  This is the first time I heard of it, so I'm asking.



There's never been any gay rumors surrounding him and blind items are as reliable as flying pigs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> There's never been any gay rumors surrounding him and blind items are as reliable as flying pigs.




I second that. Even gay gossip sites accept that Michael is straight. Blind items are even less reliable than flying pigs!


----------



## gingerglory

Old pics on set of ADM


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> There's never been any gay rumors surrounding him and blind items are as reliable as flying pigs.


That blind is obviously about another actress,but yes,blind irems, and Blind Gossip in this case,are not exactly reliable.. 



pearlyqueen said:


> I second that. Even gay gossip sites accept that Michael is straight. Blind items are even less reliable than flying pigs!


Even blind items don't go in that direction.. 

http://www.empireonline.com/movies/features/assassin-creed-everything-need-know/




gingerglory said:


> Old pics on set of ADM


Thanks!

Talking about ADM..



Old pics:


----------



## gingerglory

new XMA poster


----------



## mchris55

YESSSSSS Magneto!!! Forget Sup v Bat and Civil War, Memorial Day can't come soon enough!!!!


----------



## mollie12

LOL so much bull today.  This fandom is truly insane. Do people believe everything that anonymous commenters say?


----------



## llllllll

mollie12 said:


> LOL so much bull today.  This fandom is truly insane. Do people believe everything that anonymous commenters say?



Lol ikr? First that stuff about AV being pregnant and now this? Lol


----------



## nina687

llllllll said:


> Lol ikr? First that stuff about AV being pregnant and now this? Lol


Is there something else besides pregnancy rumors?


----------



## pearlyqueen

nina687 said:


> Is there something else besides pregnancy rumors?




Who knows? If Alicia is pregnant we'll know for sure within a couple of months...


----------



## gingerglory

Get Exclusive Assassin&#8217;s Creed Movie Tickets, First Looks, Merchandise and More From Kernel Starting Today http://comicbook.com/2016/03/09/get-exclusive-assassin-s-creed-movie-tickets-first-looks-merchan/

https://www.kernel.com/movies/assassinscreed

https://www.kernel.com/movies/assassinscreed/sweepstakes/attend-comic-con

I guess the promotion for AC is going to gradually roll out now and it will also go to SDCC as expected.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Get Exclusive Assassin&#8217;s Creed Movie Tickets, First Looks, Merchandise and More From Kernel Starting Today http://comicbook.com/2016/03/09/get-exclusive-assassin-s-creed-movie-tickets-first-looks-merchan/
> 
> https://www.kernel.com/movies/assassinscreed
> 
> https://www.kernel.com/movies/assassinscreed/sweepstakes/attend-comic-con
> 
> I guess the promotion for AC is going to gradually roll out now and it will also go to SDCC as expected.



Thanks.   I can't wait to see the trailer.

Chloë Sevigny is also filming  The Snowman.

Old pics


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Thanks.   I can't wait to see the trailer.



Yeah, the trailer. Hopefully, we will get the first poster soon as well. 

At this point, it seems unlikely they're gonna change the release date.


----------



## mchris55

Clearly, they are after the December holiday money.


----------



## gingerglory

AC new still. Michael as Callum Lynch


----------



## gingerglory

Defend&#8230;or&#8230;Destroy


----------



## Allie28

50 Best Michael Fassbender Quotes About Preparation, Work Ethic And Self Worth

http://www.feelingsuccess.com/50-be...-about-preparation-work-ethic-and-self-worth/


----------



## scarlet555

gingerglory said:


> DefendorDestroy



Wow, DESTROY! LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> 50 Best Michael Fassbender Quotes About Preparation, Work Ethic And Self Worth
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.feelingsuccess.com/50-be...-about-preparation-work-ethic-and-self-worth/




Interesting collection of Michael's thoughts - thanks for posting; number 40 gives a real insight into his persona. Given the number of years spanned in this collection it's good to see he really hasn't changed his values over the years either [emoji3]

This article from a Norwegian source gives some information and photos of both The  Snowman over the past few days and info on Michael too:

http://radiorjukan.no/nyheter/694/storutrykning-var-snomannen-filmen/


----------



## twiddlebird

Number 40 is a quote from Keira Knightly. Which makes you wonder about the editing of the whole list.

LOL.. Michael was never in any of the POC movies! Wow. How could that slip by.


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCyzoissAWe/?taken-by=caitcronenberg

Ups, sorry is from 2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDFfN3mxb8c


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Interesting collection of Michael's thoughts - thanks for posting;* number 40 gives a real insight into his persona. *Given the number of years spanned in this collection it's good to see he really hasn't changed his values over the years either [emoji3]



#40 is not a quote by Michael so it is definitely not giving us any kind of insight into if his values have changed or not.

The quote is talking of Pirates of Carribean...did you even read it?


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> Number 40 is a quote from Keira Knightly. Which makes you wonder about the editing of the whole list.
> 
> LOL.. Michael was never in any of the POC movies! Wow. How could that slip by.



haha I just posted by last post without seeing this one! You are right, someone should look into how accurate these quotes even are. Some people believe everything written on the internet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> #40 is not a quote by Michael so it is definitely not giving us any kind of insight into if his values have changed or not.
> 
> The quote is talking of Pirates of Carribean...did you even read it?




Yeah I read it, thought they'd quoted the wrong film. Still fits in with his persona anyway as he doesn't care for recognition and has a preference for independent films. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah I read it, thought they'd quoted the wrong film. Still fits in with his persona anyway as *he doesn't care for recognition and has a preference for independent films. *Nothing to get excited about.



That must be why he's in all those XMEN and Alient/Prometheus Ridley Scott movies.

I think he does what interests him, and also what pays.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> That must be why he's in all those XMEN and Alient/Prometheus Ridley Scott movies.
> 
> I think he does what interests him, and also what pays.




Under contract with them which he signed up for when he didn't have the options available to him now.


----------



## miasharma

twiddlebird said:


> That must be why he's in all those XMEN and Alient/Prometheus Ridley Scott movies.
> 
> I think he does what interests him, and also what pays.



Dont forget ASSASIN'S CREED.

Agree wtih you, he signs up for movies that interest him whether they are independent or big budget....regardless of what some of his fans believe. Of course, the money and name recognition that comes with big budget films does not hurt either.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah I read it, thought they'd quoted the wrong film. Still fits in with his persona anyway as he doesn't care for recognition and has a preference for independent films. *Nothing to get excited about.*



?? I am not getting excited. Maybe if they got the movie wrong, they got the entire quote wrong? Something to think about. I do not know what you have against Michael doing big budget movies, but I think he definitely enjoys doing them. The ones he signed early in his career and the newest one that he decided to have a major role in, as a producer and an actor. You must have heard of Assasins Creed? A multi million dollar, multicontract movie he has coming out this year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> ?? I am not getting excited. Maybe if they got the movie wrong, they got the entire quote wrong? Something to think about. I do not know what you have against Michael doing big budget movies, but I think he definitely enjoys doing them. The ones he signed early in his career and the newest one that he decided to have a major role in, as a producer and an actor. You must have heard of Assasins Creed? A multi million dollar, multicontract movie he has coming out this year.




You must have misunderstood. I didn't say I was against Michael doing big budget movies. Nor did I say he didn't enjoy them, just that he has a preference for independent films. He's explained many times how the big budget films finance the smaller passion projects that really excite him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael and Tomas Alfredson on set of The Snowman
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://twitter.com/jfuruly/status/708616469530148864


----------



## gingerglory

And this must be the snowman in The Snowman. It's huge.

http://www.aftenposten.no/amagasine...a-fart-pa-norsk-film-og-reiseliv-8388570.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> And this must be the snowman in The Snowman. It's huge.
> 
> http://www.aftenposten.no/amagasine...a-fart-pa-norsk-film-og-reiseliv-8388570.html




Haha, it's a huge snowman - I read that the people of Rjukan built that snowman to welcome the cast and crew (for those who haven't read it - in the book the snowman is a serial killer).


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, it's a huge snowman - I read that the people of Rjukan built that snowman to welcome the cast and crew (for those who haven't read it - in the book the snowman is a serial killer).



lol, I see. That's very sweet of them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just posted on Instagram - pics of Michael filming The Snowman a few weeks ago 
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BC3Cu2zsrtm/



https://instagram.com/p/BC2-YnqiBXz/


----------



## Allie28

lol, love his expression in the first pic!

I know after reading the book, I will never look at snowmen quite the same way.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> lol, love his expression in the first pic!


 Me too lol. It's hilariously cute lol.


----------



## Hackensack

This film will be so much better than if they just did a few exterior shots of Norway and then the rest in a studio in London.  The Counselor (a film I love by the way) should have been filmed on the US-Mexico border.  There's just something about the genuine setting that can't ever completely be duplicated.  I love the new photos that are just coming out.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael and Tomas Alfredson on set of The Snowman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299854
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jfuruly/status/708616469530148864




I wish I knew what Tomas says. He is such an intelligent and interesting guy.



They are both very lucky to work with each other.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Just posted on Instagram - pics of Michael filming The Snowman a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299985
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BC3Cu2zsrtm/
> View attachment 3299988
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BC2-YnqiBXz/


 The first pic!



Hackensack said:


> This film will be so much better than if they just did a few exterior shots of Norway and then the rest in a studio in London.  The Counselor (a film I love by the way) should have been filmed on the US-Mexico border.  *There's just something about the genuine setting that can't ever completely be duplicated.  I love the new photos that are just coming out.*


I agree.


Blueberry12 said:


> I wish I knew what Tomas says. He is such an intelligent and interesting guy.
> 
> 
> 
> They are both very lucky to work with each other.


Alfredson wanted to work with him in Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy,but  the shooting schedule conflucted with X-Men:FC and he was replaced by Hardy. I'm very happy for this opportunity.

Does anyone knows what is the interview?


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> Alfredson wanted to work with him in Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy,but  the shooting schedule conflucted with X-Men:FC and he was replaced by Hardy. I'm very happy for this opportunity.



I know.
It's great they have a new chance to work together.
Tomas and Michael Marcimain are the best directors we have in Sweden now.
I hope M will work with Michael too one day.


----------



## Morgane

lunadeagosto said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCyzoissAWe/?taken-by=caitcronenberg
> 
> Ups, sorry is from 2012
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDFfN3mxb8c



It's one of my favorite photoshoots!


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> I know.
> It's great they have a new chance to work together.
> Tomas and *Michael Marcimain* are the best directors we have in Sweden now.
> I hope M will work with Michael too one day.



I don't know his work,I'll check it out!
Ruben Östlund?


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Does anyone knows what is the interview?



It's from MTV Members Only With Michael Fassbender http://mtvafterhours.tumblr.com/post/18087700637/members-only-with-michael-fassbender-michael One of the most cringeworthy interviews during Shame period. The stretch in the end was cute though.



Morgane said:


> It's one of my favorite photoshoots!
> 
> View attachment 3300297
> 
> View attachment 3300299
> 
> View attachment 3300300



Caitlin Cronenberg just posted it this week as tbt  https://www.instagram.com/p/BCyzoissAWe/



> caitcronenbergThis was a pretty ok day. I guess. A #tbt to my first shoot for @luomovogue! Michael Fassbender in LA, styled by @rushkabergman who also offered the cops chocolate and chips and convinced them not to arrest us for trespassing! #michaelfassbender #rushkabergman #luomovogue #la #trains #trespassing



With him maybe having 5 films come out this year, I'm hoping we can get more cover photoshoots. Last year, only having NYT is not nearly enough!! although it's one of my all time favorites.

One more The Snowman on set a while back.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pic of Michael at Louis Vuitton Paris Fashion Week dinner with Jurgen Teller. Not sure if this was last week or at the previous LV events Alicia attended in Paris last October, can't see any date on the article.




http://m.vogue.fr/sorties/on-y-etai...diner-louis-vuitton-chez-maxims-a-paris/23014


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> Pic of Michael at Louis Vuitton Paris Fashion Week dinner with Jurgen Teller. Not sure if this was last week or at the previous LV events Alicia attended in Paris last October, can't see any date on the article.
> 
> View attachment 3300418
> 
> 
> http://m.vogue.fr/sorties/on-y-etai...diner-louis-vuitton-chez-maxims-a-paris/23014



If you search "Louis Vuitton after party dinner at Maxim's Paris - October 07, 2015." you'll see the rest of the collection is dated from October of last year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twiddlebird said:


> If you search "Louis Vuitton after party dinner at Maxim's Paris - October 07, 2015." you'll see the rest of the collection is dated from October of last year.




So it was last October - date doesn't show on the Vogue app. I knew it was either then or last week though at one of the events Alicia attended for LV. Pic hasn't surfaced before as far as I know.


----------



## twiddlebird

pearlyqueen said:


> So it was last October - date doesn't show on the Vogue app. I knew it was either then or last week though at one of the events Alicia attended for LV. Pic hasn't surfaced before as far as I know.



It probably just got lost in the maelstrom of pics from that event. There are a ton, and he was just in that one from what I can tell.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> So it was last October - date doesn't show on the Vogue app. I knew it was either then or last week though at one of the events Alicia attended for LV. Pic hasn't surfaced before as far as I know.



Yeah, it was last October. The pic collection has a title referred to spring-summer 2016 LV show. Last week was fall-winter 2016 show. Plus Alicia's dress was different at last week dinner. And Michael wore that same black sweater as in last October's pic.


----------



## pearlyqueen

On Instagram - not sure if the lady is a fan or one of the crew?
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BC4zTVJR0n9/


----------



## Michavelicfrom

I don't remember exactly whom I'm to blame for getting me to see that  uncreative and barely funny and gratuitously violent  **** crap film that DEADpool is ! I pray god that AC doesn't look any like this (Yeah we need a good matrixnemo), pleeeeaaase! Not even 'Apocalypse'!!
In a very different direction, Steve Jobs is ****ING AWESOME movie!


----------



## mollie12

YIkes, he really doesn't look good with extra weight on his face.  Maybe it's the angle, but he looks so bloated.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> YIkes, he really doesn't look good with extra weight on his face.  Maybe it's the angle, but he looks so bloated.



I don't know. Maybe it's the angle (looks like it's him taking the selfie to accommodate the lady), or maybe it's in the morning. People turn to be appeared bloated when they wake up. This pic looks morning to me. Anyway, I like the expression on his face though, very gentle.

Other news if anyone is interested, 

Joel Edgerton Talks Making 'Jane Got A Gun': "I Wouldn't Want To Go Through That Kind Of Experience Again" http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...edgerton-talks-making-jane-got-a-gun-20160308

Thank goodness, Michael dodged this bullet.


----------



## gingerglory

These two are hilarious together. Can't wait to see what dynamic Michael had with Domhnall's father.


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> I don't know. Maybe it's the angle (looks like it's him taking the selfie to accommodate the lady), or maybe it's in the morning. People turn to be appeared bloated when they wake up. This pic looks morning to me. Anyway, I like the expression on his face though, very gentle.



Maybe.  He's going to have to drop weight to play David again in Alien:Covenant.  I just hope he doesn't have to crash diet to do it.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> It's from MTV Members Only With Michael Fassbender http://mtvafterhours.tumblr.com/post/18087700637/members-only-with-michael-fassbender-michael One of the most cringeworthy interviews during Shame period. The stretch in the end was cute though.
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin Cronenberg just posted it this week as tbt https://www.instagram.com/p/BCyzoissAWe/
> 
> 
> 
> With him maybe having 5 films come out this year, *I'm hoping we can get more cover photoshoots.* Last year, only having NYT is not nearly enough!! although it's one of my all time favorites.
> 
> One more The Snowman on set a while back.


Now I remember.. thanks!





pearlyqueen said:


> Pic of Michael at Louis Vuitton Paris Fashion Week dinner with Jurgen Teller. Not sure if this was last week or at the previous LV events Alicia attended in Paris last October, can't see any date on the article.
> 
> View attachment 3300418
> 
> 
> http://m.vogue.fr/sorties/on-y-etai...diner-louis-vuitton-chez-maxims-a-paris/23014


Thanks! 



gingerglory said:


> Yeah, it was last October. The pic collection has a title referred *to spring-summer 2016 LV show*. Last week was fall-winter 2016 show. Plus Alicia's dress was different at last week dinner. And Michael wore that same black sweater as in last October's pic.


Huge PR stunt.. So huge that we've found a pic five months later..


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Maybe.  He's going to have to drop weight to play David again in Alien:Covenant.  I just hope he doesn't have to crash diet to do it.


I also hope they find a way to use a wig.. 



gingerglory said:


> I don't know. Maybe it's the angle (looks like it's him taking the selfie to accommodate the lady), or maybe it's in the morning. *People turn to be appeared bloated when they wake up. *This pic looks morning to me. Anyway, I like the expression on his face though, very gentle.
> 
> Other news if anyone is interested,
> 
> Joel Edgerton Talks Making 'Jane Got A Gun': "I Wouldn't Want To Go Through That Kind Of Experience Again" http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...edgerton-talks-making-jane-got-a-gun-20160308
> 
> Thank goodness, Michael dodged this bullet.


This. And it's the angle. 
Yes,he dodged a bullet. With Genius too.




gingerglory said:


> These two are hilarious together.Can't wait to see what dynamic Michael had with Domhnall's father.


I hope they do some promotion together.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> YIkes, he really doesn't look good with extra weight on his face.  Maybe it's the angle, but he looks so bloated.



Looks like the low angle and slight morning bloat. His eyes look like he had just woken up.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> I also hope they find a way to use a wig.. :
> View attachment 3301249



LMAO yes.  His hairline can't take the bleach.


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Huge PR stunt.. So huge that *we've found a pic five months later*..



What are you even talking about? I saw this pic last year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I think yesterday was the first time any of the rest of us saw the LV pic from last October - wasn't on any MF sites/twitter etc I'm aware of. The only pic I recall from Michael being in Paris with Alicia at Fashion Week was the one with the autograph collector.


----------



## Allie28

I never saw the LV pic til yesterday and I follow the main Fassy sites who are great at finding everything.  Many tweeted it out as a NEW/old pic...meaning it was new to them even though it was from last year.

Am I the only one who thinks he looks BETTER with a little weight on him?  Okay, maybe not the morning bloat but overall I usually think he's way too skinny!  I'd be like Kate Winslet shoving candy bars in his face.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Maybe.  He's going to have to drop weight to play David again in Alien:Covenant.  I just hope he doesn't have to crash diet to do it.



I won't worry too much about it. He has a fast metabolism. He's not the type of person who gets fat easily. He got thinner and thinner while filming Steve Jobs even he ate a lot everyday. As for David's shape, I suspect they didn't have a certain requirement of how thin he has to be at the time (he's always skinny anyway). It just happened by the time Michael finished Shame, he was already very thin and then he went on straight to film Prometheus. While filming it, he got thinner and thinner again. So that turned out to be the shape of David, imo. Now, with bodyless David and the movie timeline fasts forward, I don't think they will be rigid about his body shape. It could be more flexible. 

Like Morgane, I was more thinking about his hair. We know he doesn't like his blonde look although he said it's perfect for the character. And now he has a short hair. I don't think there is enough time for him to grow David's length, so a wig looks possible.



Morgane said:


> I also hope they find a way to use a wig..



If they use it, please make it natural. I would hate a wig disaster. 



> I hope they do some promotion together.
> View attachment 3301249



me too. Both Gleesons look funny. I also wonder how much screen time Gleeson had in AC.

Brendan Gleeson and Domhnall Gleeson accepting each other&#8217;s awards. 













> Huge PR stunt.. So huge that we've found a pic five months later..



ikr


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I never saw the LV pic til yesterday and I follow the main Fassy sites who are great at finding everything.  Many tweeted it out as a NEW/old pic...meaning it was new to them even though it was from last year.



me too. It's the first time I saw it.



> Am I the only one who thinks he looks BETTER with a little weight on him?  Okay, maybe not the morning bloat but overall I usually think he's way too skinny!  I'd be like Kate Winslet shoving candy bars in his face.



You are not alone. He's a very skinny guy in person. His head appears bigger compared to his limbs. And cameras amplify it as well. He barely has any fat on him. I like him built-up a little for xmen. I think he did that for Macbeth too. I am sure AC as well.


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> What are you even talking about? I saw this pic last year.


I saw other pics of Alicia at the same event but I've never seen that pic. 



mollie12 said:


> LMAO yes.  His hairline can't take the bleach.


Yes.. 




gingerglory said:


> I won't worry too much about it. He has a fast metabolism. He's not the type of person who gets fat easily. He got thinner and thinner while filming Steve Jobs even he ate a lot everyday. As for David's shape, I suspect they didn't have a certain requirement of how thin he has to be at the time (he's always skinny anyway). It just happened by the time Michael finished Shame, he was already very thin and then he went on straight to film Prometheus. While filming it, he got thinner and thinner again. So that turned out to be the shape of David, imo. Now, with bodyless David and the movie timeline fasts forward, I don't think they will be rigid about his body shape. It could be more flexible.
> 
> Like Morgane, I was more thinking about his hair. We know he doesn't like his blonde look although he said it's perfect for the character. *And now he has a short hair. I don't think there is enough time for him to grow David's length, so a wig looks possible.*
> 
> 
> 
> If they use it, please make it natural. I would hate a wig disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> me too. Both Gleesons look funny. I also wonder how much screen time Gleeson had in AC.
> 
> Brendan Gleeson and Domhnall Gleeson accepting each others awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ikr


Let's hope so. 
Those gifs..



gingerglory said:


> me too. It's the first time I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone. He's a very skinny guy in person. His head appears bigger compared to his limbs. And cameras amplify it as well. He barely has any fat on him. *I like him built-up a little for xmen.* I think he did that for Macbeth too. I am sure AC as well.


I agree,that's perfect. Like mollie,I don't like weight on his face. Golden Globes 2014 and IFTA 2014:




I prefer him at the IFTA. 

Talking about IFTA..


----------



## gingerglory

Michael learned how to do a bow tie for Steve Jobs according to Danny Boyle from Steve Jobs DVD/blu-ray Commentary. His dedication is amazing.



> I have to tell you here, because hell want me to tell you, that Michael Fassbender learned how to do a bow tie. Because I said to him listen, Michael, I promise I wont cut away while youre doing it, I promise Ill show the whole bow tie being made. Though I didnt quite manage to do that because we cut away. But he does that for real, its not that easy to do actually. I watched him practicing it, of course he got it down so that he could do it absolutely perfectly. I dont know how he does it actually, the stuff he remembers like that and he also remembers to be totally relaxed at the same time while hes doing it.











































http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com...have-to-tell-you-here-because-hell-want-me-to


----------



## Michavelicfrom

gingerglory said:


> I don't know. Maybe it's the angle (looks like it's him taking the selfie to accommodate the lady), or maybe it's in the morning. People turn to be appeared bloated when they wake up. This pic looks morning to me. Anyway, I like the expression on his face though, very gentle.
> 
> Other news if anyone is interested,
> 
> Joel Edgerton Talks Making 'Jane Got A Gun': "I Wouldn't Want To Go Through That Kind Of Experience Again" http://blogs.indiewire.com/theplayl...edgerton-talks-making-jane-got-a-gun-20160308
> 
> Thank goodness, Michael dodged this bullet.


yeah I like the expression on his face too 'gentle' and nice. It reminds me the good old days! One thing is certain though, Michael is definitely FUNNY! Very FUNNY!
That interview with D Gleeson at Apple Store was great! Thanks for pictures whoever it was who posting them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

This article has a pic of Michael talking with Alfredson and some of the set. The landscape looks beautiful but bitterly cold. Not sure when the pic of Michael was taken, the article is confusing translated to English....
	

		
			
		

		
	







http://radiorjukan.no/nyheter/710/snomannen-lager-praktbilder-pa-isen/

Other news - Michael has been nominated for a Best Actor award at the IFTAs; but as the ceremony is being held on 9th April not sure he will be able to attend as production on Alien Covenant is scheduled to begin on 4th April....


----------



## Kendalia

Michel might not need to be there for the first day of filming.  I suppose it depends on shooting schedule.


----------



## pearlyqueen

But it's not the first day of the Rjukan shoot - they've been there for over a week.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> But it's not the first day of the Rjukan shoot - they've been there for over a week.




I think Kendalia was talking about Alien Covenant.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I think Kendalia was talking about Alien Covenant.




Oh, right. Yes, that's true; it's a long shoot but I'm guessing he won't be there for all of it.


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> I won't worry too much about it. He has a fast metabolism. He's not the type of person who gets fat easily. He got thinner and thinner while filming Steve Jobs even he ate a lot everyday. *As for David's shape, I suspect they didn't have a certain requirement of how thin he has to be at the time (he's always skinny anyway). It just happened by the time Michael finished Shame, he was already very thin and then he went on straight to film Prometheus. While filming it, he got thinner and thinner again. So that turned out to be the shape of David, imo.* Now, with bodyless David and the movie timeline fasts forward, I don't think they will be rigid about his body shape. It could be more flexible.



No, he mentioned in interviews when he was promoting Prometheus that Ridley wanted him to be Bowie-like androgynous.  He had to lose some muscle mass as well.  That look was very deliberate.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> This article has a pic of Michael talking with Alfredson and some of the set. The landscape looks beautiful but bitterly cold. Not sure when the pic of Michael was taken, the article is confusing translated to English....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301810
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301815
> 
> 
> http://radiorjukan.no/nyheter/710/snomannen-lager-praktbilder-pa-isen/
> 
> Other news - Michael has been nominated for a Best Actor award at the IFTAs; but as the ceremony is being held on 9th April not sure he will be able to attend as production on Alien Covenant is scheduled to begin on 4th April....



So they start filming on his birthday?


----------



## pearlyqueen

No.... His birthday is on 2nd April [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> No, he mentioned in interviews when he was promoting Prometheus that Ridley wanted him to be Bowie-like androgynous.  *He had to lose some muscle mass as well.*  That look was very deliberate.



Yeah I remember the Bowie reference but I can't recall that he had to lose some muscle mass for it since he was already very skinny by the end of filming Shame, which fit the default requirement for David's shape, ie, skinny (that's what I meant in my post. He was already very skinny so he doesn't have to do crush diet or anything. I know it was a deliberate look that he can't be over-weight or too build-up. I was just talking about in the variety of being how skinny). Anyway, but if he said he lost some, then I must miss it. Thanks for letting me know. Let's see how it turns out this time, he still has about half a month. I don't think it will be a problem to lose some, especially the weight on his face if that wasn't a morning bloat.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> This article has a pic of Michael talking with Alfredson and some of the set. The landscape looks beautiful but bitterly cold. Not sure when the pic of Michael was taken, the article is confusing translated to English....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301810
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301815
> 
> 
> http://radiorjukan.no/nyheter/710/snomannen-lager-praktbilder-pa-isen/
> 
> Other news - Michael has been nominated for a Best Actor award at the IFTAs; but as the ceremony is being held on 9th April not sure he will be able to attend as production on Alien Covenant is scheduled to begin on 4th April....



Yeah the pics of ice look stunning. It will definitely look good on screen. Alfredson's outfit was hilarious compared to Michael. It must be freezing cold! 

Congrats for the IFTA nom. How many IFTAs does he win now? 4? I lose count. This year he will compete with Colin Farrell, Domhnall Gleeson, Barry Keoghan, Martin McCann.


----------



## gingerglory

I remember someone asked a little while ago about what other films will be released on August 4, 2017 as the same date with Alien: Covenant. I just found out that the date is currently only held by Pitch Perfect 3 and the animated Blazing Samurai besides Covenant, which aren&#8217;t exactly targeting the same audience. I guess that's good.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> This article has a pic of Michael talking with Alfredson and some of the set. The landscape looks beautiful but bitterly cold. Not sure when the pic of Michael was taken, the article is confusing translated to English....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301810
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301815
> 
> 
> http://radiorjukan.no/nyheter/710/snomannen-lager-praktbilder-pa-isen/
> 
> Other news - *Michael has been nominated for a Best Actor award at the IFTAs*; but as the ceremony is being held on 9th April not sure he will be able to attend as production on Alien Covenant is scheduled to begin on 4th April....


I think Dion Beebe can do an excellent work with that landscape. 
Great!



gingerglory said:


> Yeah I remember the Bowie reference but I can't recall that he had to lose some muscle mass for it since he was already very skinny by the end of filming Shame, which fit the default requirement for David's shape, ie, skinny (that's what I meant in my post. He was already very skinny so he doesn't have to do crush diet or anything. I know it was a deliberate look that he can't be over-weight or too build-up. I was just talking about in the variety of being how skinny). Anyway, but if he said he lost some, then I must miss it. Thanks for letting me know. Let's see how it turns out this time, he still has about half a month. *I don't think it will be a problem to lose some, especially the weight on his face if that wasn't a morning bloat*.


I agree.



gingerglory said:


> Yeah the pics of ice look stunning. It will definitely look good on screen. Alfredson's outfit was hilarious compared to Michael. It must be freezing cold!
> 
> Congrats for the IFTA nom.* How many IFTAs does he win now?* 4? I lose count. This year he will compete with Colin Farrell, Domhnall Gleeson, Barry Keoghan, Martin McCann.


If he wins,this will be the fourth win.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> If he wins,this will be the fourth win.



haha, just checked. He's already had two best actors for Hunger and Shame, one supporting actor for 12yrs, and one for rising star, so Jobs will be the fifth if he wins.  His parents need more storage room for his awards. (I remember he said he had all his trophies back to Ireland.)


----------



## gingerglory

From Steve Jobs blu-ray. He looks like a student. :kiss:


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> haha, just checked. He's already had two best actors for Hunger and Shame, one supporting actor for 12yrs, and one for rising star, so Jobs will be the fifth if he wins.  His parents need more storage room for his awards. (I remember he said he had all his trophies back to Ireland.)




Michael must be favourite to win; no surprise he's been so successful at the IFTAs as they old give awards to Irish people!


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics of Michael filming in Oslo this morning.
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BDAwIJMrV_H/












http://www.dagbladet.no/2016/03/16/kultur/film/snomannen/43547267/


----------



## gingerglory

At Oslo city hall tonight, with City councilor for culture and Managing Director Visit OSLO

https://www.instagram.com/p/BC_QGwdHEgY/?taken-by=rinamariann


----------



## pearlyqueen

Thumbs up from Michael [emoji3] Another new pic from yesterday I believe:
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://twitter.com/mel_glz2/status/710325820514897920


----------



## gingerglory

new XMA trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfBVIHgQbYk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gingerglory

GQ Russia April 2016
















I think the two pics inside are actually from the shoot of THR last year, though we didn't see the second one before. The cover is from Cannes last year. Love the sharky smile.


----------



## gingerglory

I have no words for Empire cover...


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> haha, just checked. He's already had two best actors for Hunger and Shame, one supporting actor for 12yrs, and one for rising star, so Jobs will be the fifth if he wins.  His parents need more storage room for his awards. (I remember he said he had all his trophies back to Ireland.)


Sorry,I forgot that he had another IFTA! I think he will win this year. Gleeson is also a possibility. 



pearlyqueen said:


> New pics of Michael filming in Oslo this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303266
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BDAwIJMrV_H/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dagbladet.no/2016/03/16/kultur/film/snomannen/43547267/



He looks great.



gingerglory said:


> GQ Russia April 2016
> 
> *I think the two pics inside are actually from the shoot of THR last year, though we didn't see the second one before. The cover is from Cannes last year. Love the sharky smile*.


Yes,these pics are from those photoshoots. I like the second one. 



gingerglory said:


> I have no words for Empire cover...




This trailer is a bit overcrowded (like the DOFP ones) but it's better than the last teasers.










Source


----------



## mollie12

Here are a couple interesting features on A Dangerous Method I hadn't seen before:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG2BGIoWe3s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfOKlLr1UoE


----------



## llllllll

Apparently there is a blind item on Michael and Alicia (an engagement perhaps?) Do you guys have link?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here it is:

http://blindgossip.com/?p=77210


----------



## baewatch

Went to Killarney! The west of Ireland is beautiful. Stopped at the family restaurant which has bwen sold. Had a look outside it for a minute and ended up meeting a person whos cousin I know. Small world. Will post a picture tomorrow!


----------



## gingerglory

On set today


----------



## mollie12

Deadline says that The Light Between Oceans will not be presented at Cannes.  Maybe they decided to withdraw it?   The source I mentioned before is really, really reliable, so it was definitely a possibility at one point.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Deadline says that The Light Between Oceans will not be presented at Cannes.  Maybe they decided to withdraw it?   The source I mentioned before is really, really reliable, so it was definitely a possibility at one point.



Interesting. They also said Jeff Nichols Loving is potentially out, but all I heard before is it's a lock. So not so sure about Deadline's speculation.


----------



## Allie28

Pic of Michael at a party he threw for the Snowman cast/crew.  Fellow who posted it said Alicia was there last week when fassytea asked him if she was there.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDG9xttAg8c/


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> Interesting. They also said Jeff Nichols Loving is potentially out, but all I heard before is it's a lock. So not so sure about Deadline's speculation.



From the way the article was worded, it sounds like they are just speculating on Loving but weren't able to confirm with a source, while they did have a source on TLBO.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Deadline says that The Light Between Oceans will not be presented at Cannes.  Maybe they decided to withdraw it?   The source I mentioned before is really, really reliable, so it was definitely a possibility at one point.



Good. The trailer looks boring. Perhaps the submission was rejected.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Pic of Michael at a party he threw for the Snowman cast/crew.  Fellow who posted it said Alicia was there last week when fassytea asked him if she was there.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDG9xttAg8c/



That's very nice of him. He is always good with his crew no matter what set he is on, buying whiskey for Macbeth crew, cool beer for AC crew, making coffee for SJ crew, and threw get-togethers and parties. Perhaps, this is a wrap-up party for the Snowman. It looks like they almost finish filming. It's also nice Alicia visiting him on set.


----------



## Morgane

baewatch said:


> Went to Killarney! The west of Ireland is beautiful. Stopped at the family restaurant which has bwen sold. Had a look outside it for a minute and ended up meeting a person whos cousin I know. Small world. Will post a picture tomorrow!


Thanks.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=77210


Not only a second consecutive Oscar is impossible,but this is some ridiculous tumblr fanfiction..  But considering the source,I'm not surprised.  I like that he covers every possibility.  This thing that  an engagement should increase an actor's chances of winning  is utterly hilarious. Cumberbatch traumatized too many people. 



mollie12 said:


> Deadline says that The Light Between Oceans will not be presented at Cannes.  *Maybe they decided to withdraw it?   *The source I mentioned before is really, really reliable, so it was definitely a possibility at one point.


Probably. I still don't understand what are their plans (if they have some plans). Venice would make more sense,honestly.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Pic of Michael at a party he threw for the Snowman cast/crew.  Fellow who posted it said Alicia was there last week when fassytea asked him if she was there.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDG9xttAg8c/


Thanks! 



gingerglory said:


> That's very nice of him. *He is always good with his crew *no matter what set he is on, buying whiskey for Macbeth crew, cool beer for AC crew, making coffee for SJ crew, and threw get-togethers and parties. Perhaps, this is a wrap-up party for the Snowman. It looks like they almost finish filming. It's also nice Alicia visiting him on set.


 He's always very nice.  I thought they were going to film until the end of March.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Not only a second consecutive Oscar is impossible,but *this is some ridiculous tumblr fanfiction.. * But considering the source,I'm not surprised.  I like that he covers every possibility.  This thing that  an engagement should increase an actor's chances of winning  is utterly hilarious. Cumberbatch traumatized too many people.



You know, the tumblr fanfictions turn into BI "exclusive" (yeah like these BI won't go around making sh*t up based on tumblr cr*p lol), and then the fanfiction "authors" thinks their fanfictions are confirmed to be reality based on BIs. So the circles go on and on. It's like dogs chasing their tails. LOL


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> He's always very nice. * I thought they were going to film until the end of March.*



Yeah, that guy just said "Just a crew party, wrap party is latee" so I guess there are still filming to do.


----------



## Blueberry12

^


They are filming a huge concert scene at Konserthuset on the 30 th march then there is only one more filming day after that.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> They are filming a huge concert scene at Konserthuset on the 30 th march then there is only one more filming day after that.



And they start filming Alien just a few days later, the man is unstoppable. I don't know how he can go from one role to another just like that.


----------



## gingerglory

Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> They are filming* a huge concert scene at Konserthuset* on the 30 th march then there is only one more filming day after that.



That sounds exciting.


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> And they start filming Alien just a few days later, the man is unstoppable. I don't know how he can go from one role to another just like that.




How does he manage to prepare for each role like this? And he says he's a slow reader! Perhaps he won't be there right at the start of the shoot?


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> How does he manage to prepare for each role like this? And he says he's a slow reader! Perhaps he won't be there right at the start of the shoot?



I'd say after Steve Jobs, every other scripts will like a piece of cake to him, line-wise. And I don't think David will have that many lines and he's definitely not the only lead. I still hope he will have at least 2 or 3 weeks before getting in the new role. If he goes to Sydney in early April, maybe they need to do some fitting first.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> You know, the tumblr fanfictions turn into BI "exclusive" (yeah like these BI won't go around making sh*t up based on tumblr cr*p lol), and then the fanfiction "authors" thinks their fanfictions are confirmed to be reality based on BIs. So the circles go on and on. It's like dogs chasing their tails. LOL


 The other BG blind was about Michael and his incontenible lust for Marion,Alicia who didn't want to replace her in AC  because she didn't want to be associated with him in any way.. Apparently Alicia wanted a "younger and hotter" boyfriend..  Well,her ex is probably older than Michael and he's almost his doppelganger.  It's funny because around the same time there were comments everywhere about the "showmance", Michael  at the Amfar gala,the huge AC pr stunt involving Labed and Alicia,Michael "looking like her grandpa"..    




gingerglory said:


> Yeah, that guy just said "Just a crew party, wrap party is latee" so I guess there are still filming to do.


Thanks.  I've just seen the reply. 



Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> They are filming a huge concert scene at Konserthuset on the 30 th march then there is only one more filming day after that.


Thanks for the info! 



girlwhowaited said:


> And they start filming Alien just a few days later, the man is unstoppable. I don't know how he can go from one role to another just like that.


He's really unstoppable. But we don't know when he should start filming.


----------



## baewatch

Picture of West End House 
lots of cool cars parked out side.
'09 Jaguar on the left is so cool! ...guessing there owned by the family!?


----------



## gingerglory

Another one from last night crew party







And apparently they are filming today. like the one with Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Another one from last night crew party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently they are filming today. like the one with Charlotte Gainsbourg




Thanks for posting ginger! Especially like the pic with Charlotte; Michael looks very mellow, content these days, like he's very happy with life [emoji3]


----------



## miasharma

baewatch said:


> Picture of West End House
> lots of cool cars parked out side.
> '09 Jaguar on the left is so cool! ...guessing there owned by the family!?



Nice thanks for sharing!  You live in Ireland right? I have always wanted to visit but have not gotten a chance yet! Hopefully soon.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting ginger! Especially like the pic with Charlotte; *Michael looks very mellow, content these days, like he's very happy with life *[emoji3]



 Or perhaps he is so stressed out with his life that he regugarly takes anxiolytics and that is why he is looking so mellow. 


I am kidding. Michael looks the same like he always does, a bit tired from the constant working but still the same.


----------



## mia1985

Jane Eyre and Mr Rochester 
I wonder how the Jane Eyre movie would have turned out if these two play it in front of each other.
I really liked Charlotte as Jane.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Or perhaps he is so stressed out with his life that he regugarly takes anxiolytics and that is why he is looking so mellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am kidding. Michael looks the same like he always does, a bit tired from the constant working but still the same.




No, IMO he's looking a lot less stressed than in the past, more mellow and happy [emoji3]


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> No, IMO he's looking a lot less stressed than in the past, more mellow and happy [emoji3]



Must be the Xanax doing its job then. 

I am kidding I am kidding. Please dont hate me.  My close friend is studying to be a clinical psychologist and one of her projects involves analyzing facial expressions. It is a bit more complicated than that but you get it. Its pretty cool actually. You may have a future in psych of some sort too.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

gingerglory said:


> Another one from last night crew party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently they are filming today. like the one with Charlotte Gainsbourg


Is that Michael with a GREAT woman? BEWARE! It could be contagious! The Charlotte is a token of quality, I swear. I love the girl: smart, humble ,talented, beautiful in a very specific way (not plastic beautiful but EXTREME charm),classy. It's redeeming to see him with her ... even if only for a short while; good to take and not only for us!
this awesome photo!

Wolves in Norway? I heard Wolverine and co! Norway, beautiful country, is mostly known for deers but well... Morphed into lambs they can make Warm and Cosy beautiful Deal of Norway woolf sweaters.I love those sweaters.Charlotte loves sweaters too! Great heritage from her mother!

I s


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## gingerglory

mia1985 said:


> Jane Eyre and Mr Rochester
> I wonder how the Jane Eyre movie would have turned out if these two play it in front of each other.
> I really liked Charlotte as Jane.



Ah! right! I almost forgot about it. I actually tried to imagine what would Michael's Jane Eyre movie be like if Charlotte was in when I watched it. Ever since, I want them to work together and now my wish comes true! However, I also want to say that I enjoyed Mia's Jane Eyre very much as well. Fukunaga's Jane Eyre is one of my favorite Michael's movies. The more I watch it, the more enjoyable it becomes, very subtle restrained but strong emotions from both of them. And the soundtrack is just...I will never get tired of listening.


----------



## baewatch

miasharma said:


> Nice thanks for sharing!  You live in Ireland right? I have always wanted to visit but have not gotten a chance yet! Hopefully soon.



Your welcome  
Yeah Im from Ireland 
If you visit make sure to see the countryside. Dublin city is fun for a few days too!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

Michavelicfrom said:


> Is that Michael with a GREAT woman? BEWARE! It could be contagious! The Charlotte is a token of quality, I swear. I love the girl: smart, humble ,talented, beautiful in a very specific way (not plastic beautiful but EXTREME charm),classy. It's redeeming to see him with her ... even if only for a short while; good to take and not only for us!
> this awesome photo!
> 
> Wolves in Norway? I heard Wolverine and co! Norway, beautiful country, is mostly known for deers but well... Morphed into lambs they can make Warm and Cosy beautiful Deal of Norway woolf sweaters.I love those sweaters.Charlotte loves sweaters too! Great heritage from her mother!
> 
> I s


I saw the Room. Spoiler: a nice girl fished in the street, put in a 'room' and blocked there (communication and all).The guy probably played too much 'hide and seek' in his youth and distorted the game into 'hide and jekill'.The film is really VERY GOOD! 
Mr AbrAHAmson is to count up with definitely! Frank and now this...His films are intelligent, ambitious, honest,risky, different, genuine,and deep.A SALUTARY outcry away from Deadpool =a MOUTHPIECE cocktail on a backdrop of no-thought. Sorry, some (many) have seen it and liked it I guess, but personally it's the WORST film I've seen in YEARS, and I've seen MANY! (to be fair, I find something somewhere in the last 5 minutes, liked the ending credit/ the musical rap walk of cute yellow and black Midget, pale copy of Spiderman, and silver Hulk/ the taxidriver).What saddens me is that so many other films would deserve that entry money. But maybe I'll see it again on TV in a few years and like it? (it happens sometimes)...drunk and on Extacy pills.
The 'maturated cheese with no (l) arson' nails it strong! But Jack...that child is freaking impressive!


----------



## Michavelicfrom

gingerglory said:


>


...You mean 'ME'?  Excuse me but ...no. Not me GG .But it's ok, I'll take it, not a problem and not a big deal really...
Enjoy


----------



## baewatch

gingerglory said:


> Fukunaga's Jane Eyre is one of my favorite Michael's movies. The more I watch it, the more enjoyable it becomes, very subtle restrained but strong emotions from both of them.



One of my fav movies of his too!


----------



## mia1985

gingerglory said:


> Ah! right! I almost forgot about it. I actually tried to imagine what would Michael's Jane Eyre movie be like if Charlotte was in when I watched it. Ever since, I want them to work together and now my wish comes true! However, I also want to say that I enjoyed Mia's Jane Eyre very much as well. Fukunaga's Jane Eyre is one of my favorite Michael's movies. The more I watch it, the more enjoyable it becomes, very subtle restrained but strong emotions from both of them. And the soundtrack is just...I will never get tired of listening.


I liked it too and the begging scene was so heartbreaking .Micheal was great and Mia was good too but sometimes her voice really bothered me specially in the proposal part.
I hope he does more drama like this in that era ,of course as a likeable person. 
He hardly plays nice characters I think the only time he did was as frank .


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Ah! right! I almost forgot about it. I actually tried to imagine what would Michael's Jane Eyre movie be like if Charlotte was in when I watched it. Ever since, I want them to work together and now my wish comes true! However, I also want to say that I enjoyed Mia's Jane Eyre very much as well. Fukunaga's Jane Eyre is one of my favorite Michael's movies. The more I watch it, the more enjoyable it becomes, very subtle restrained but strong emotions from both of them. And the soundtrack is just...I will never get tired of listening.



ITA.  Jane Eyre is my favorite film of Michael's .... so far.


----------



## gingerglory

mia1985 said:


> I liked it too and the begging scene was so heartbreaking .Micheal was great and Mia was good too but sometimes her voice really bothered me specially in the proposal part.
> *I hope he does more drama like this in that era ,of course as a likeable person. *
> He hardly plays nice characters I think the only time he did was as frank .



I think you can count the "nice" characters in his career within two hands lol: the one in A Bear Named Winnie, Stelios, Steve in Eden Lake, Hicox, Centurion, Frank. Most his characters are much complex and very grey, in other words, really real because that's how human is. I think that's also why he chose to play them. Likability is definitely not a characteristics on the top of his choosing list.  However, I suspect Tom in TLBO will be perhaps the most likeable character (with his own weakness and flaws) that he played so far. I think that character will gain a lot of sympathy from the audience. It's very different character from the ones he played. I'm looking forward to seeing how he unfolds the side I've never seen before.


----------



## Kendalia

I loved him in A Bear Named Winnie.  He was so young, cute, sensitive  and I could not believe he was not signed for more roles at that time.  And that Irish accent was heavenly.


----------



## mia1985

gingerglory said:


> I think you can count the "nice" characters in his career within two hands lol: the one in A Bear Named Winnie, Stelios, Steve in Eden Lake, Hicox, Centurion, Frank. Most his characters are much complex and very grey, in other words, really real because that's how human is. I think that's also why he chose to play them. Likability is definitely not a characteristics on the top of his choosing list.  However, I suspect Tom in TLBO will be perhaps the most likeable character (with his own weakness and flaws) that he played so far. I think that character will gain a lot of sympathy from the audience. It's very different character from the ones he played. I'm looking forward to seeing how he unfolds the side I've never seen before.


I forgot about Winnie and haven't seen the others.
But about TLBO you're right but I don't think I'll watch it.
It seems so depressing and sad.


----------



## Michavelicfrom

very funny though!


----------



## Allie28

A few pics to brighten up your Monday...

Michael in a tux...



Annnnd in a tank top...


----------



## Allie28

John Sant &#8207;@JohnSant87  · 2h2 hours ago  
&#55357;&#56567; The 175-people cast and crew of &#8216;The Snowman&#8217; on an ice lake in Norway having wrapped the film. #TheSnowman #OnSet 





https://twitter.com/JohnSant87

ETA:  This was probably just a wrap for the Rjukan portion of filming, not that all filming has wrapped.  Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Here are a couple interesting features on A Dangerous Method I hadn't seen before:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG2BGIoWe3s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfOKlLr1UoE


Thanks! Very interesting. I've never these ones before.



gingerglory said:


> Ah! right! I almost forgot about it. I actually tried to imagine what would Michael's Jane Eyre movie be like if Charlotte was in when I watched it. Ever since, I want them to work together and now my wish comes true! However, I also want to say that I enjoyed Mia's Jane Eyre very much as well.* Fukunaga's Jane Eyre is one of my favorite Michael's movies. *The more I watch it, the more enjoyable it becomes, very subtle restrained but strong emotions from both of them. And the soundtrack is just...I will never get tired of listening.


I agree.  I've always liked Charlotte's Jane Eyre (not so much Zeffirelli's direction and Hurt in the role),but I think Mia was even more perfect. The soundtrack is amazing too.




baewatch said:


> Picture of West End House
> lots of cool cars parked out side.
> '09 Jaguar on the left is so cool! ...guessing there owned by the family!?


Thanks.


Allie28 said:


> A few pics to brighten up your Monday...
> 
> Michael in a tux...
> View attachment 3307800
> 
> 
> Annnnd in a tank top...
> View attachment 3307801


The first pic is  great!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> John Sant &#8207;@JohnSant87  · 2h2 hours ago
> &#128247; The 175-people cast and crew of The Snowman on an ice lake in Norway having wrapped the film. #TheSnowman #OnSet
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307966
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnSant87


So they've already wrapped.. 

These are other pics from the set:
Alfredson



Dion Beebe and the shooting crew (Rjukan)












http://iconosquare.com/jackenglish1948


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> So they've already wrapped..


 
Conflicting reports on this.  Supposedly this was from today:

ETA: Definitely still filming:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BDPA0kIuRYl/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BDPBEwzyKNh/


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Conflicting reports on this.  Supposedly this was from today:
> 
> ETA: Definitely still filming:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDPA0kIuRYl/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDPBEwzyKNh/



Blueberry said that they will film in Stockholm.It looked a bit  strange.

Interview with Jeremy Irons:


> Now 67, hes still one of the hardest-working actors in the business, juggling smaller projects he does for pleasure with larger ones, such as this years Assassins Creed, an action-adventure movie based on the hit video game series, and the much-awaited Batman v Superman: Dawn Of Justice. Its these crowd-pleasers, he admits, that make the smaller projects possible.
> I like a mix, he says. Im not going to turn down Batman v Superman when I get the chance, although Im not a great fan of that sort of film because I dont get much of a buzz out of special effects. Assassins Creed is based on a game, but I think it stands up well as a movie and possibly therell be more.
> Michael Fassbender, who stars in it, is lovely to work with. And these movies pay well so one can afford to do smaller pictures too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Blueberry said that they will film in Stockholm.It looked a bit  strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Interview with Jeremy Irons:




I enjoyed the Jeremy Irons interview - I can see a lot of similarities between him and Michael. Thanks for posting. [emoji3]


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> Blueberry said that they will film in Stockholm.It looked a bit  strange.
> 
> Interview with Jeremy Irons:



?

Where did I say they'd film in Stockholm?


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> They are filming a huge concert scene at Konserthuset on the 30 th march then there is only one more filming day after that.



Do you mean this one? 
It's about Oslo.


----------



## gingerglory

Subscriber edition


----------



## Morgane

Blueberry12 said:


> Do you mean this one?
> It's about Oslo.


Yes,I thought you were talking about Stockholm. 

Old pic:



Worth reposting: Interview for Angel
https://youtube.com/watch?v=wwfA3LY-a_w

Interview with Reverse Shot (2009).
https://vimeo.com/18792052


----------



## gingerglory

So this is "March 25" about...or maybe there is more to reveal today?

https://youtu.be/Xv1BIYdvvH4


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> So this is "March 25" about...or maybe there is more to reveal today?
> 
> https://youtu.be/Xv1BIYdvvH4




Lol, it means nothing to me, but sounds like the voices of Jeremy and Michael...


----------



## mchris55

Thanks for the pic, baewatch!

How do you put out a teaser that no one understands? They have to do better than this.


----------



## Hackensack

I don't think the AC teaser is meant to be a youtube video, where the sound quality is really bad.  You access it by phone, apparently. Here's an article with the phone number.  I can hear it this way, but it still doesn't mean much to me--I don't play the game.

http://www.designntrend.com/articles/72722/20160325/assassins-creed-movie-new-teaser-michael-fassbender-character-watch.htm


----------



## gingerglory

Hackensack said:


> I don't think the AC teaser is meant to be a youtube video, where the sound quality is really bad.  You access it by phone, apparently. Here's an article with the phone number.  I can hear it this way, but it still doesn't mean much to me--I don't play the game.
> 
> http://www.designntrend.com/articles/72722/20160325/assassins-creed-movie-new-teaser-michael-fassbender-character-watch.htm



Yeah, it's just a part of their viral marketing, following up with the business card of Alan Rikkin. The phone number is on it. https://twitter.com/AssassinsMovie/status/678982863874711552 I guess the marketing team is hoping anyone who dialed that number, heard his msg, and took a note on the date would dial it again and this time they will also hear Michael's character leaving a msg to Alan. And obviously the hardcore fans did and recorded and put it on YT. So for people who are too "lazy" to dial the number, they can still hear it, I guess. 



> Alan Rikkin: "Hello, you've reached the out of the office voicemail of Alan Rikkin. Please excuse any delay in communication during this period, as our team and I continue to upon Abstergo Industries mission to provide high-quality products that enrich, entertain, and shape the lives of our customers. Your call is valued, and I look forward to speaking with you upon my return."
> 
> [Voicemail Tone]
> 
> [Static]
> 
> Callum Lynch (Michael Fassbender's Voice): These are the sacred tenants of our brotherhood. Stay your blade from the flesh of the innocent. To hide in plain sight. And above all else, never to compromise the brotherhood.



I think the purpose of this piece of viral marketing is not only to hear Callum saying the oath of AC which anyone plays the game will recognize but also to hear what Callum sounds like. I think Michael changed/manipulated his voice again for this role.


----------



## baewatch

Morgane said:


> Yes,I thought you were talking about Stockholm.
> 
> Old pic:
> View attachment 3310654
> 
> 
> Worth reposting: Interview for Angel



Thanks for posting  He's cute in this pic! And you reminded me to watch Angel!


----------



## mollie12

Alien:Covenant update.  Demian Bichir said in an interview that they're scheduled to shoot for 4 months.


----------



## mchris55

I guess no one here understands the game?? I understood the content, but I don't understand why that message was left for the head of the Templars. Also, there is no date for further updates. This is not off to a promising start.


----------



## Morgane

I've read that the Assassins are hacking Abstergo. It sounds like a threat,actually. I think we'll see a teaser very soon. 



gingerglory said:


> Yeah, it's just a part of their viral marketing, following up with the business card of Alan Rikkin. The phone number is on it. https://twitter.com/AssassinsMovie/status/678982863874711552 I guess the marketing team is hoping anyone who dialed that number, heard his msg, and took a note on the date would dial it again and this time they will also hear Michael's character leaving a msg to Alan. And obviously the hardcore fans did and recorded and put it on YT. So for people who are too "lazy" to dial the number, they can still hear it, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the purpose of this piece of viral marketing is not only to hear Callum saying the oath of AC which anyone plays the game will recognize but also *to hear what Callum sounds like. I think Michael changed/manipulated his voice again for this role*.


Yes,it's possible.



mollie12 said:


> Alien:Covenant update.  Demian Bichir said in an interview that they're scheduled to shoot for 4 months.


Thanks.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Alien:Covenant update.  Demian Bichir said in an interview that they're scheduled to shoot for 4 months.




I read that it was scheduled to be a 4 month shoot months ago....Sounds similar in scale and duration to XMA.


----------



## mchris55

Hmmm, I guess I can see the Assassins hacking Abstergo, thanks. 

However, the purpose of a teaser should be to titillate. It should not confuse people about the product. Fox and Ubisoft need to get it together.


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> Hmmm, I guess I can see the Assassins hacking Abstergo, thanks.
> 
> However, the purpose of a teaser should be to titillate. It should not confuse people about the product. Fox and Ubisoft need to get it together.


Okay, hacking Abstergo makes sense, but it should make sense even if you don't know the game!  Fortunately they have a long time to get this together, but a trailer with SvB would have been smart.  

Remember the David 8 trailer?  That was a good teaser for a film!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ7E7Qp-s-8


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## mollie12

Infamous Oscar consultant/publicist Peggy Siegal mentions going to a meeting for TLBO and sneaking into a party with MF & AV:



> First off, I headed to a meeting for &#8220;The Light Between Oceans,&#8221; directed by Derek Cianfrance and brought to the screen by uber-producer David Heyman, who oversaw the entire Harry Potter series. Set in Western Australia, the new film stars Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender, who met and fell in love in front of the camera.
> 
> At 1:00 a.m. Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender invited me to the second-toughest ticket, Guy Oseary&#8217;s dancing &#8216;til dawn party. If you&#8217;re not A-list enough to be invited, your only hope is to arrive in an Oscar winner&#8217;s car. Friends of Alicia and Michael needed three SUVs. One block before Checkpoint Charlie we condensed into two vans, forcing myself and others to lay on the floor, unseen. As we arrived at the security check, flashlights scanned the interior and our muffled giggles went unheard. Once inside, I was terrified of being spotted by Guy Oseary, who ejected me two years earlier for the sin of being a publicist. I hid on the dark dance floor in iridescent pink until 4:00 a.m., surrounded by Hollywood royalty letting off steam &#8212; a perfect setting for the closing credits of a hotly contested Academy season.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peggy-siegal/oscar-diary-2016_b_9534508.html?1459182178


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> *Infamous* Oscar consultant/publicist Peggy Siegal mentions going to a meeting for TLBO and sneaking into a party with MF & AV:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peggy-siegal/oscar-diary-2016_b_9534508.html?1459182178



  Thanks for the article! 

Interview with Sorkin:


> GALLOWAY: Lets talk about Steve Jobs. His wife was against this.
> 
> SORKIN: Part of the story of the making of this movie was that Steve Jobs's widow, Laurene, tried to stop the making of this movie. She was very unhappy with Walter Isaacson's biography, upon which it was made, and she didn't want this movie made.  And she called Leo DiCaprio and said please don't do this movie. She called Christian Bale and said please don't do this movie. She called Michael Fassbender and said please don't do this movie. When Sony had to put the movie in turnaround, which means they were putting it up for sale, a studio can come along, and if you just pay our development costs so far, the cost of optioning the book and paying me, basically, were the costs, you can have the movie. She called the head of Fox and said please don't do this movie.  She called the head of Paramount and said please don't do this movie. And it was a very scary 24 hours, where after all this time and a screenplay we were incredibly excited about, it was a very different, very original and challenging screenplay, and everything were in place, it was a very scary 24 hours where it really seemed like this thing, which had been a green light from the moment the screenplay was delivered, was suddenly not going to happen, because Mrs. Jobs was making it so.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Infamous Oscar consultant/publicist Peggy Siegal mentions going to a meeting for TLBO and sneaking into a party with MF & AV:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peggy-siegal/oscar-diary-2016_b_9534508.html?1459182178



Funny story...thanks!

So Michael did spend Oscar night celebrating with Alicia, not holed up in Gerard Butler's hotel having a drunken orgy with a bevy of random beauties?   

Let tumblr friends know their super secret insiders once again got their bat signals crossed.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Thanks for the article!
> 
> Interview with Sorkin:



This further illustrates to me the pressure Michael was under when he took the role.  The email hacks, the controversy, having Steve Jobs widow BEG him not to do it??  Imagine the stress then memorizing all that dialogue and not only did he pull it off, he almost won an oscar for it.  Says a lot.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Funny story...thanks!
> 
> So Michael did spend Oscar night celebrating with Alicia, not holed up in Gerard Butler's hotel having a drunken orgy with a bevy of random beauties?
> 
> Let tumblr friends know their super secret insiders once again got their bat signals crossed.


 Also,I guess that,after all,it's not true that they can't stand each other.. 



Allie28 said:


> This further illustrates to me the pressure Michael was under when he took the role.  The email hacks, the controversy, having Steve Jobs widow BEG him not to do it??  Imagine the stress then memorizing all that dialogue *and not only did he pull it off, he almost won an oscar for it.  Says a lot.*


I completely agree. I don't know how many times I've read here that Steve Jobs is an "Oscar baity" movie,that he chose this oroject because he wanted "the Oscar"..  SJ was actually a very risky move for him.


----------



## mchris55

I don't know anything about an orgy, but he was in a hotel room with Butler after the GG, that is a fact. 

TLBO is sure smelling like a steaming pile. A big guns publicist/ oscar strategist is taking meetings about TLBO during Oscar week. She is also hanging out with both stars, as well as bumping into one of them, frequently, during Oscar week. You can't even make it up.


----------



## mchris55

And speaking of crossed signals, at the GG MF told one of the video outlets, (I believe it was the one where he kept saying they wouldn't be together after the Globes because they were going in seperate directions.) she was leaving at 2AM to catch a flight to Vegas. Page Six reported she went to Vegas by car and left at 2:30AM.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> I don't know anything about an orgy, but he was in a hotel room with Butler 7after the GG, that is a fact.
> 
> TLBO is sure smelling like a steaming pile. A big guns publicist/ oscar strategist is taking meetings about TLBO during Oscar week. She is also hanging out with both stars, as well as bumping into one of them, *frequently*, during Oscar week. You can't even make it up.


Two times,actually. Chateau Marmont,Oscars. It's not very strange considering that it's her OSCAR diary and she mentions every possible Oscar contender/event. And she was hanging out with them like she was hanging out with many other  actors.
I don't understand your point.. This is her job. Also,I'm not even sure that Disney has some plans for this movie. If it's smelling like a steaming pile,like you say,a "big guns publicist/oscar strategist"  is not going to change anything..



mchris55 said:


> And speaking of crossed signals, at the GG MF told one of the video outlets, (I believe it was the one where he kept saying they wouldn't be together after the Globes because they were going in seperate directions.) she was leaving at 2AM to catch a flight to Vegas. Page Six reported she went to Vegas by car and left at 2:30AM.


I just remember him saying that they had to leave early. What is sure is that there are pics of them leaving the CAA's after-party together.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> Two times,actually. Chateau Marmont,Oscars. It's not very strange considering that it's her OSCAR diary and she mentions every possible Oscar contender/event. And she was hanging out with them like she was hanging out with many other  actors.
> I don't understand your point.. This is her job. Also,I'm not even sure that Disney has some plans for this movie. If it's smelling like a steaming pile,like you say,a "big guns publicist/oscar strategist"  is not going to change anything..



Yeah, I'm not sure what the point is there either.   Industry people, publicists, agents, and journalists will attend nearly every event possible during Oscar week.  All the same people will bump into each other multiple times in that Wednesday to Sunday window of time.  That's completely transparent/evident if you follow people who cover these events (Anne Thompson, for example).

And Peggy Siegal consults officially and unofficially on so many films and campaigns, successful and unsuccessful, that there's very little to be read into her taking a meeting on that film.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what the point is there either.   Industry people, publicists, agents, and journalists will attend nearly every event possible during Oscar week.  All the same people will bump into each other multiple times in that Wednesday to Sunday window of time.  That's completely transparent/evident if you follow people who cover these events (Anne Thompson, for example).
> 
> And Peggy Siegal consults officially and unofficially on so many films and campaigns, successful and unsuccessful, that there's very little to be read into her taking a meeting on that film.


^This.


----------



## mchris55

Clearly, I disagree.


----------



## mollie12

Worth reading:  http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/fashion/peggy-siegal-publicist-oscars.html

TLBO may indeed be a steaming pile, but there's a better argument for that being true in its release date or the possible lack of a festival premiere, not in Peggy Siegal consulting on it.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Worth reading:  http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/fashion/peggy-siegal-publicist-oscars.html
> 
> TLBO may indeed be a steaming pile, but there's a better argument for that being true in its release date or the possible lack of a festival premiere, not in Peggy Siegal consulting on it.


Thanks.  The anecdote about DiCaprio in this VF article is also  funny. There's an interesting bit about the 12 YAS Oscar campaign. 

The fact that it's the last DreamWorks movie released by Disney may be the reason for that release date. But in that case it's really strange that it was heavily rumored for Cannes.  I guess we'll just have to wait. If it doesn't premiere at Cannes,I wouldn't exclude Venice.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> I don't know anything about an orgy, but he was in a hotel room with Butler after the GG, that is a fact.
> 
> TLBO is sure smelling like a steaming pile. A big guns publicist/ oscar strategist is taking meetings about TLBO during Oscar week. She is also hanging out with both stars, as well as bumping into one of them, frequently, during Oscar week. *You can't even make it up*.



Right?  And yes, TLBO looks like a steaming pile of crap. I am glad.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Wow, what naysayers writing off a film as a "steaming pile of crap" based on release date and assumed non appearance at festivals; although I know there are some who define it that way based solely upon the lead actress.

As for Michael being in the same room as Gerard Butler at the GGs so what? Butler was sitting at the same table as Michael and Alicia, why assume it was a room comprised of men on the hunt for women? What is also known is that Michael and Alicia left the GGs after party together, there are photos and video of them. But that's just a fact and spoils the narrative of the fantasy figure Michael is to some people.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic this morning of Michael and Alicia near Bordeaux in France, looks like they are staying at a chateau [emoji2] Very possible they headed there after their weekend in San Sebastián.




https://instagram.com/p/BDh_Lc4jqMZ/


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Wow, what naysayers writing off a film as a "steaming pile of crap" based on release date and assumed non appearance at festivals; although I know there are some who define it that way based solely upon the lead actress.
> 
> As for Michael being in the same room as Gerard Butler at the GGs so what? Butler was sitting at the same table as Michael and Alicia, why assume it was a room comprised of men on the hunt for women? What is also known is that Michael and Alicia left the GGs after party together, there are photos and video of them. But that's just a fact and spoils the narrative of the fantasy figure Michael is to some people.



I don't recall anyone making any assumptions about MF and Butler, so I don't understand what you are talking about.

There was talk about defamation during Oscar week, and yet, I have experienced this, more than once.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> I don't recall anyone making any assumptions about MF and Butler, so I don't understand what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> There was talk about defamation during Oscar week, and yet, I have experienced this, more than once.




Oh there were many (wishful) assumptions about Michael and Butler both here and elsewhere on the Internet, as referred to a few posts back by Allie, surprised you missed them. This despite the fact that Michael and Alicia were photographed and on film leaving the GG afterparty together in a car.


----------



## mchris55

As for the naysayers, people have the right to their opinion. Other very solid reasons for the lack of success of the film have been given, such as the narrative of the book and the popularity of the book. They should not be discounted.

The popularity of the book has been debated here, when someone who described herself as an avid reader said she had never heard of it. So, I looked it up. The book debuted on the NYT bestsellers list at number 7, and subsequently dropped like a stone off the list. I am not sure how that equates to the book being very popular.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> As for the naysayers, people have the right to their opinion. Other very solid reasons for the lack of success of the film have been given, such as the narrative of the book and the popularity of the book. They should not be discounted.
> 
> 
> 
> The popularity of the book has been debated here, when someone who described herself as an avid reader said she had never heard of it. So, I looked it up. The book debuted on the NYT bestsellers list at number 7, and subsequently dropped like a stone off the list. I am not sure how that equates to the book being very popular.




Yes people have a right to an opinion, but having such a negative opinion - "a steaming pile of crap" - before anyone has even seen the film seems a tad presumptuous and premature.

As for TLBO book, I've read in several places that it remained in the NYT bestseller list for over a year and sold very well internationally. For me that equates to a book being very popular.


----------



## mchris55

The book debuted at 13, peaked at number 8, ( I probably switched the numbers in my head, sorry for the confusion) and dropped of the list in about 3 months, with 6 weeks in the top 15.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> The book debuted at 13, peaked at number 8, ( I probably switched the numbers in my head, sorry for the confusion) and dropped of the list in about 3 months, with 6 weeks in the top 15.




That's at variance with what I've read; no matter, the book is acknowledged as being very popular.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another new pic of Michael and Alicia in a restaurant in San Sebastián [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BDieyDePSpR/


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for the pics!  Glad they're able to get a little down time in before filming begins on their new films.  And in a very beautiful part of the world too!


----------



## gingerglory

Thanks gals for news, articles and pics. Glad they had a short break before shooting next films. Well deserved.



Allie28 said:


> This further illustrates to me the pressure Michael was under when he took the role.  The email hacks, the controversy, *having Steve Jobs widow BEG him not to do it?? * Imagine the stress then memorizing all that dialogue and not only did he pull it off, he almost won an oscar for it.  Says a lot.





Morgane said:


> Also,I guess that,after all,it's not true that they can't stand each other..
> 
> I completely agree. I don't know how many times I've read here that Steve Jobs is an "Oscar baity" movie,that he chose this oroject because he wanted "the Oscar".. * SJ was actually a very risky move for him.*



ITA. I knew she called Bale and Leo but I didn't know she also called Michael! Geez. And the way she also went after Fox and Paramount after Sony put the film in turnaround...I am now really not that surprised by all these slashes the movie got about its BO from the industry treats *simultaneously*.

And here is also this



> Verhoeven
> &#8207;@IMVerhoeven
> Hear just that "Weightless" is confirmed for the main competition at Cannes. Will take more than 150 minutes. Title may still change.


----------



## gingerglory

Also with a fan while he and Alicia were in France. And a still from Trespass against Us but I don't think it's Michael.


----------



## mchris55

2.5 hours of Malick sounds painful. Yikes!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Also with a fan while he and Alicia were in France. And a still from Trespass against Us but I don't think it's Michael.




Thanks ginger! Where is the fan pic from? Michael is wearing the same top as the Bordeaux pic so assume it's in roughly the same location. I wonder if Alicia took the pic?!


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Wow, what naysayers writing off a film as a "steaming pile of crap" based on release date and assumed non appearance at festivals; although I know there are some who define it that way based solely upon the lead actress.



I certainly didn't say that I was absolutely convinced it was terrible or writing it off.  It sometimes is true though that the way a studio treats a film indicates its quality and that one could argue a weak release date or lack of festival premiere will go hand-in-hand with that.  

On the other hand, occasionally there are exceptions.  I love Jane Eyre for example, and Focus held that film for March/April and didn't premiere it at a fest. And then it got very good reviews and a decent BO for a film of its type.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks ginger! Where is the fan pic from? Michael is wearing the same top as the Bordeaux pic so assume it's in roughly the same location. I wonder if Alicia took the pic?!



I saw it from here https://twitter.com/_phoebean Yeah that's the same top. and yeah, maybe Alicia is the one who took that pic.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I certainly didn't say that I was absolutely convinced it was terrible or writing it off.  It sometimes is true though that the way a studio treats a film indicates its quality and that one could argue a weak release date or lack of festival premiere will go hand-in-hand with that.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, occasionally there are exceptions.  I love Jane Eyre for example, and Focus held that film for March/April and didn't premiere it at a fest. And then it got very good reviews and a decent BO for a film of its type.




Well that's fair enough, I don't have any issue with people having reservations. However a couple of posters here referred to TLBO as a "steaming pile" and "a steaming pile of crap".

IMO too much emphasis is placed on release dates etc as though a certain formula must be adhered to for a film to be successful. As we saw with Steve Jobs, films can have optimum release dates and festival premieres and still not perform as hoped. There are always exceptions to "rules" and still plenty of time for schedules to change. Bearing in mind the popularity of the book and the calibre of the leads I'm quietly confident TLBO will surprise many who are currently writing it off.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I saw it from here https://twitter.com/_phoebean Yeah that's the same top. and yeah, maybe Alicia is the one who took that pic.




Thanks - I took a look there but she retweeted it from another Twitter account that doesn't provide a source!


----------



## mia1985

I have question 
Is there a movie that MF has a thick British accent I mean like the way Kate Winslet and Tom Hiddleston speak?


----------



## llllllll

mia1985 said:


> I have question
> Is there a movie that MF has a thick British accent I mean like the way Kate Winslet and Tom Hiddleston speak?



Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> I have question
> Is there a movie that MF has a thick British accent I mean like the way Kate Winslet and Tom Hiddleston speak?




He played a guy with a strong Cockney accent on a BBC tv drama called Murphy's Law, but that's not posh!


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Infamous Oscar consultant/publicist Peggy Siegal mentions going to a meeting for TLBO and sneaking into a party with MF & AV:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/peggy-siegal/oscar-diary-2016_b_9534508.html?1459182178



Somehow, I just saw this piece of gem. Thanks! She sure told the story in a very visual way.

and...



> At 1:00 a.m. Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender invited me to the second-toughest ticket, Guy Osearys dancing til dawn party. *If youre not A-list enough to be invited, your only hope is to arrive in an Oscar winners car.*



"A shocker"! Michael is an A-lister! You don't say


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> As for the naysayers, people have the right to their opinion. Other very solid reasons for the lack of success of the film have been given, such as the narrative of the book and the popularity of the book. They should not be discounted.
> 
> The popularity of the book has been debated here, when someone who described herself as an avid reader said she had never heard of it. So, I looked it up. The book debuted on the NYT bestsellers list at number 7, and subsequently dropped like a stone off the list. I am not sure how that equates to the book being very popular.



You shouldn't have to explain your opinions about a movie to anyone. We all know some on here are just obsessed with who starring in the movie rather than the actual content of the movie.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Well that's fair enough, I don't have any issue with people having reservations. However a couple of posters here referred to TLBO as a "steaming pile" and "a steaming pile of crap".
> 
> IMO too much emphasis is placed on release dates etc as though a certain formula must be adhered to for a film to be successful. As we saw with Steve Jobs, films can have optimum release dates and festival premieres and still not perform as hoped. There are always exceptions to "rules" and still plenty of time for schedules to change. Bearing in mind the popularity of the book and the calibre of the leads I'm quietly confident TLBO will surprise many who are currently writing it off.



I can have whatever opinion I want about a movie and not explain why I have that opinion. This is a gossip site after all, no explanations needed here. 

Caliber of the leads as in no one knows who those people are so their names are worthless when trying to attract people to go watch the movie. Sorry to burst your bubble but not many people know who Michael is and even less know who Alicia is.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

miasharma said:


> I can have whatever opinion I want about a movie and not explain why I have that opinion. This is a gossip site after all, no explanations needed here.
> 
> Caliber of the leads as in no one knows who those people are so their names are worthless when trying to attract people to go watch the movie. Sorry to burst your bubble but *not many people know who Michael* is and even less know who Alicia is.



Ok...


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I can have whatever opinion I want about a movie and not explain why I have that opinion. This is a gossip site after all, no explanations needed here.
> 
> 
> 
> Caliber of the leads as in no one knows who those people are so their names are worthless when trying to attract people to go watch the movie. Sorry to burst your bubble but not many people know who Michael is and even less know who Alicia is.




Indeed, and I am just as entitled to be aghast. 

Don't worry I have no bubble burst, lol...


----------



## Underoos!

pearlyqueen said:


> Well that's fair enough, I don't have any issue with people having reservations. However a couple of posters here referred to TLBO as a "steaming pile" and "a steaming pile of crap".
> 
> IMO too much emphasis is placed on release dates etc as though a certain formula must be adhered to for a film to be successful. As we saw with Steve Jobs, films can have optimum release dates and festival premieres and still not perform as hoped. There are always exceptions to "rules" and still plenty of time for schedules to change. Bearing in mind the popularity of the book and the calibre of the leads I'm quietly confident TLBO will surprise many who are currently writing it off.



I'm glad you're optimistic about TLBO but I have to wonder does *DISNEY* actually care about this movie?  They know it's not going to make money.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok...



To say that not many people know who Michael is might be an overstatement but unfortunately, most know him as Magneto and nothing else.  This man can travel by plane, arrive at airports, and go about his daily life with hardly anybody talking about him.  Plain and simple, he's just not that famous and I'm sure he doesn't care.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Underoos! said:


> To say that not many people know who Michael is might be an overstatement but unfortunately, most know him as Magneto and nothing else.  This man can travel by plane, arrive at airports, and go about his daily life with hardly anybody talking about him.  Plain and simple, he's just not that famous and I'm sure he doesn't care.




I agree and not only does he not care, I'm sure he prefers it this way and intends for his "not that famous" status to continue. He particularly values  being able to live a mostly anonymous private life and this is the way he wants it to remain.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow. Pics from restaurant and hotel drop same day. And funny how the hotel know to tag their movies. I expect trailers from AC and TLBO to drop soon. Nothing like publicity


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Somehow, I just saw this piece of gem. Thanks! She sure told the story in a very visual way.
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A shocker"! Michael is an A-lister! You don't say




Lol! Don't be surprised if some people claim she's on Harvey's pay roll or is secretly working for Alicia. The whole world is one big conspiracy in certain quarters of the Internet.


----------



## mia1985

pearlyqueen said:


> He played a guy with a strong Cockney accent on a BBC tv drama called Murphy's Law, but that's not posh!


I haven't seen it maybe I find it on youtube


----------



## mia1985

llllllll said:


> Inglorious Basterds.


I don't remember it very well but I don't think it was really that strong 
funny thing is that he doesn't have thick Irish accent either. I wish he had it's a beautiful accent .


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol! Don't be surprised if some people claim she's on Harvey's pay roll or is secretly working for Alicia. The whole world is one big conspiracy in certain quarters of the Internet.



Oh I am not surprised a bit. Nowadays everything about Michael is "PR". His every move is "PR". Once the mind sets to the PR mode, everything goes around it is PR. Here is the logic: no pics, not happened. now pics, it's PR. Do you wanna see his pics or not? I'm a bit confused. And what's this time for? Whose movies to sell? XMA, TLBO, AC in a roll. PR! Promotion! Don't tell me he's lazy and doesn't want to promote his movies again! See he's playing "PR" game hard. ...to sell his movies by posing pics with his gf, with a French hotel staff, a Spanish chief, a fan(what a surprise that Alicia even allows him to take a pic with a female fan!). That surely will sell a lot of tickets, right? That surely will make Xmen comic fans, Xmen movie fans and the AC gamers to swoon and want to go to see the movies, right? Is that the purpose of PR? Remember not a couple of days ago when Fox released a new piece of voice msg of the viral marketing of AC, what did some people complain about? It's not efficient? How does that voice msg compares to these two holiday pics? Which one is relatively more efficient? The least I know that AC viral marketing got AC fans to record it and post it on YT for more people to hear it, which is the purpose of viral marketing. And these two weekend pictures? Only people who are obsessed with his personal life would dwell on it. The "PR" or promotion for AC or whichever movies they want to say only "works" for them because only they are talking about these pictures, and these are exactly same people who are not interested in his movies, especially TLBO and actively wish his films flop. To the real world, there is no PR stunt and there is no XMA, AC, TLBO proper promotions yet. Normal fassy fans just are very happy to see his face after a long Fassy drought, having like "nice to see his face again or glad he's taking a short break before going back to film" that sort of reactions, then move on.

As a "PR" couple, why do they miss the perfect chance to show and maximum their showmance-the OSCAR since you know, there are all kinds of powerful publists and producers to make them happen? Any PR professional would know that's the perfect platform for PR. Is to get the maximun exposure the purpose of PR? Yet instead, almost one month after the Oscar, they relied on a French hotel and a Spanish restaurant to give them exposure and to promote his movies in the meantime to also help promote these two places in exchange for some kind of VIP treatment? Do you guys see the dilemmas here?  Like Michael never posted with restaurants/shops/hotel staff before. If you are long time Michael Fassbender's fan, you'd know. he posed with chiefs in SF restaurants while filming SJ. He posed with another chief in a Norway restaurant while filming Snowman. He posed with a store owner in Spain who sells some kind of can seafood while filming AC. He posed in front of a food stand with Nicole at that market near his apartment, the food stand owner took that pic and post on her twitter, how's that for a great ad. He posed with a fan in a restaurant when he traveled in South America. He posed with staff when he went to SPAs. He even left a note on a plate to a coffee shop in NZ while he was filming SW. Yep, all these are his "PR" to somehow foreshadow there are trailers dropping soon, and also to give favors to promote these places like they all give him discount or some sort I guess. Yeah, like he doesn't have money. 

Anyone who follows Michael closely long enough knows he is one of the most hard working actors alive right now. Since 2011, he has at least two or three if not more movies coming out EVERY YEAR! And he's filming non-stop. Guess what, he has short breaks and he has short trips between and he takes pic with people who recognize him while on the road. There are always next film coming out at his filming rate. The truth is Michael does have fans even though he usually is unrecognizable when he goes about to his daily life and to his vacation so he does get recognized time to time. People are happy to see him and he usually is happy to take pics with them regardless if they are hotel staff or chiefs, even airport security. Remember, someone even snapped a pic of him sleeping on a plane! These are pics that usually we as hardcore fans are looking forward to seeing when fassy drought period hits, when he's MIA or filming. We are happy to see them and cherish them. But look at now, it's all "his game" when Alicia is in it. Does that mean from now on, every single these candid photos and every single sighting report without pictures are him hinting "oh look, this is my promotion. there is a movie trailer coming, watch out"? Can we, as fans, really not just simply enjoy his downtime pics once in a while at peace, without any conspiracy attached? These downtime pics are short supplied already as usual. Do we really want no his candid pictures at all when he's not doing interviews and attending film events?


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Oh I am not surprised a bit. Nowadays everything about Michael is "PR". His every move is "PR". Once the mind sets to the PR mode, everything goes around it is PR. Here is the logic: no pics, not happened. now pics, it's PR. Do you wanna see his pics or not? I'm a bit confused. And what's this time for? Whose movies to sell? XMA, TLBO, AC in a roll. PR! Promotion! Don't tell me he's lazy and doesn't want to promote his movies again! See he's playing "PR" game hard. ...to sell his movies by posing pics with his gf, with a French hotel staff, a Spanish chief, a fan(what a surprise that Alicia even allows him to take a pic with a female fan!). That surely will sell a lot of tickets, right? That surely will make Xmen comic fans, Xmen movie fans and the AC gamers to swoon and want to go to see the movies, right? Is that the purpose of PR? Remember not a couple of days ago when Fox released a new piece of voice msg of the viral marketing of AC, what did some people complain about? It's not efficient? How does that voice msg compares to these two holiday pics? Which one is relatively more efficient? The least I know that AC viral marketing got AC fans to record it and post it on YT for more people to hear it, which is the purpose of viral marketing. And these two weekend pictures? Only people who are obsessed with his personal life would dwell on it. The "PR" or promotion for AC or whichever movies they want to say only "works" for them because only they are talking about these pictures, and these are exactly same people who are not interested in his movies, especially TLBO and actively wish his films flop. To the real world, there is no PR stunt and there is no XMA, AC, TLBO proper promotions yet. Normal fassy fans just are very happy to see his face after a long Fassy drought, having like "nice to see his face again or glad he's taking a short break before going back to film" that sort of reactions, then move on.
> 
> As a "PR" couple, why do they miss the perfect chance to show and maximum their showmance-the OSCAR since you know, there are all kinds of powerful publists and producers to make them happen? Any PR professional would know that's the perfect platform for PR. Is to get the maximun exposure the purpose of PR? Yet instead, almost one month after the Oscar, they relied on a French hotel and a Spanish restaurant to give them exposure and to promote his movies in the meantime to also help promote these two places in exchange for some kind of VIP treatment? Do you guys see the dilemmas here?  Like Michael never posted with restaurants/shops/hotel staff before. If you are long time Michael Fassbender's fan, you'd know. he posed with chiefs in SF restaurants while filming SJ. He posed with another chief in a Norway restaurant while filming Snowman. He posed with a store owner in Spain who sells some kind of can seafood while filming AC. He posed in front of a food stand with Nicole at that market near his apartment, the food stand owner took that pic and post on her twitter, how's that for a great ad. He posed with a fan in a restaurant when he traveled in South America. He posed with staff when he went to SPAs. He even left a note on a plate to a coffee shop in NZ while he was filming SW. Yep, all these are his "PR" to somehow foreshadow there are trailers dropping soon, and also to give favors to promote these places like they all give him discount or some sort I guess. Yeah, like he doesn't have money.
> 
> Anyone who follows Michael closely long enough knows he is one of the most hard working actors alive right now. Since 2011, he has at least two or three if not more movies coming out EVERY YEAR! And he's filming non-stop. Guess what, he has short breaks and he has short trips between and he takes pic with people who recognize him while on the road. There are always next film coming out at his filming rate. The truth is Michael does have fans even though he usually is unrecognizable when he goes about to his daily life and to his vacation so he does get recognized time to time. People are happy to see him and he usually is happy to take pics with them regardless if they are hotel staff or chiefs, even airport security. Remember, someone even snapped a pic of him sleeping on a plane! These are pics that usually we as hardcore fans are looking forward to seeing when fassy drought period hits, when he's MIA or filming. We are happy to see them and cherish them. But look at now, it's all "his game" when Alicia is in it. Does that mean from now on, every single these candid photos and every single sighting report without pictures are him hinting "oh look, this is my promotion. there is a movie trailer coming, watch out"? Can we, as fans, really not just simply enjoy his downtime pics once in a while at peace, without any conspiracy attached? These downtime pics are short supplied already as usual. Do we really want no his candid pictures at all when he's not doing interviews and attending film events?




Exactly! 100% truth; that's why all these PR theories are such nonsense.

I think we know it's not the posing for pics with chefs and people who occasionally recognise Michael that's the problem, or that results in PR accusations. It's the fact that he is with Alicia in the pics; there are a small group of fans/people who refuse to accept they are a couple and therefore insist that all pics of them together are PR. Even if there are no pics, anything that confirms she's with him. Doesn't matter if the pics/reports come from crew members, journalists, friends, chefs, fans, hotel staff, family members, random people who bump into them - all are accused of being on a PR payroll or set up. Just crazy and ridiculous.


----------



## gingerglory

mia1985 said:


> I don't remember it very well but I don't think it was really that strong
> funny thing is that he doesn't have thick Irish accent either. I wish he had it's a beautiful accent .



For IB, he said he channeled George Sanders accent like Tarantino told him too. 

I always feel he hasn't thick Irish accent, maybe it has something to do with him starting speaking English after two, moving back to Ireland. For a bilingual kid, when they require the second language late, and once they attend any school, they tend to learn more "standard" and less accent of that language, especially with him being very self-aware as an "outsider". But I think he spokes a perfect Northern Irish accent in Hunger.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> For IB, he said he channeled George Sanders accent like Tarantino told him too.
> 
> I always feel he hasn't thick Irish accent, maybe it has something to do with him starting speaking English after two, moving back to Ireland. For a bilingual kid, when they require the second language late, and once they attend any school, they tend to learn more "standard" and less accent of that language, especially with him being very self-aware as an "outsider". But I think he spokes a perfect Northern Irish accent in Hunger.




That could be the case but like anywhere else there are different regional accents in Ireland. Dublin and Cork accents are very distinctive and many from Northern Ireland, plus social class influences how strong a regional accent people have.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> That could be the case but like anywhere else there are different regional accents in Ireland. Dublin and Cork accents are very distinctive and many from Northern Ireland, plus social class influences how strong a regional accent people have.



These too could be factors, yes.


----------



## Artica

gingerglory said:


> For IB, he said he channeled George Sanders accent like Tarantino told him too.
> 
> I always feel he hasn't thick Irish accent, maybe it has something to do with him starting speaking English after two, moving back to Ireland. For a bilingual kid, when they require the second language late, and once they attend any school, they tend to learn more "standard" and less accent of that language, especially with him being very self-aware as an "outsider". But I think he spokes a perfect Northern Irish accent in Hunger.


I recently discussed Hunger with someone from Belfast and she disagreed. Apparently his accent was 'too posh' for Bobby Sands and she found it very distracting.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Artica said:


> I recently discussed Hunger with someone from Belfast and she disagreed. Apparently his accent was 'too posh' for Bobby Sands and she found it very distracting.




Bobby Sands was from an area of North Belfast and the accents there are very strong. I think if Michael had adopted such a strong accent the majority of people outside of NI would have had huge difficulty understanding him!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly! 100% truth; that's why all these PR theories are such nonsense.
> 
> I think we know it's not the posing for pics with chefs and people who occasionally recognise Michael that's the problem, or that results in PR accusations. It's the fact that he is with Alicia in the pics; there are a small group of fans/people who refuse to accept they are a couple and therefore insist that all pics of them together are PR. Even if there are no pics, anything that confirms she's with him. Doesn't matter if the pics/reports come from crew members, journalists, friends, chefs, fans, hotel staff, family members, random people who bump into them - all are accused of being on a PR payroll or set up. Just crazy and ridiculous.



You know what's even funnier, it's exactly these people who refuse to accept them as a real couple are really desperately looking forward to seeing their PDA/red carpet together appearance during the past award season on JJ and on DM so they can say "look pr couple". When they have been denied that opportunity again and again and again, they claim their PR team is doing a poor job.  because you know they only have few pics on IG, twitter, facebook occasionally here and there. Yet, when comes to Alicia's Oscar, somehow the same PR team is doing powerful job. Which one exactly is it? Powerful or poor, it can't be the same, right?  And I also wanna say, don't worry, to these people, there are soon plenty red carpet pictures coming when TLBO premieres. They can say how many times PR as they please by then. even though that would be a normal standard promotion appearance. Oh btw that will also unfortunately result a lot of pictures to chop off for some people, you know  unless these two "idiots" decide not to even walk the red carpet together even for their own movie. lol.


----------



## gingerglory

Artica said:


> I recently discussed Hunger with someone from Belfast and she disagreed. Apparently his accent was 'too posh' for Bobby Sands and she found it very distracting.



Interesting to know, thanks. I assume all the characters in Hunger speak more or less the same dialect. I can't tell the difference between his and the other characters'. They sounds all the same to me so I am not able to tell Michael's was too posh. I just know he was speaking northern Irish accent. But of course I'm not an Irish so I can't tell the subtle difference or nuance.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Oh I am not surprised a bit. Nowadays everything about Michael is "PR". His every move is "PR". Once the mind sets to the PR mode, everything goes around it is PR. Here is the logic: no pics, not happened. now pics, it's PR. Do you wanna see his pics or not? I'm a bit confused. And what's this time for? Whose movies to sell? XMA, TLBO, AC in a roll. PR! Promotion! Don't tell me he's lazy and doesn't want to promote his movies again! See he's playing "PR" game hard. ...to sell his movies by posing pics with his gf, with a French hotel staff, a Spanish chief, a fan(what a surprise that Alicia even allows him to take a pic with a female fan!). That surely will sell a lot of tickets, right? That surely will make Xmen comic fans, Xmen movie fans and the AC gamers to swoon and want to go to see the movies, right? Is that the purpose of PR? Remember not a couple of days ago when Fox released a new piece of voice msg of the viral marketing of AC, what did some people complain about? It's not efficient? How does that voice msg compares to these two holiday pics? Which one is relatively more efficient? The least I know that AC viral marketing got AC fans to record it and post it on YT for more people to hear it, which is the purpose of viral marketing. And these two weekend pictures? Only people who are obsessed with his personal life would dwell on it. The "PR" or promotion for AC or whichever movies they want to say only "works" for them because only they are talking about these pictures, and these are exactly same people who are not interested in his movies, especially TLBO and actively wish his films flop. To the real world, there is no PR stunt and there is no XMA, AC, TLBO proper promotions yet. Normal fassy fans just are very happy to see his face after a long Fassy drought, having like "nice to see his face again or glad he's taking a short break before going back to film" that sort of reactions, then move on.
> 
> As a "PR" couple, why do they miss the perfect chance to show and maximum their showmance-the OSCAR since you know, there are all kinds of powerful publists and producers to make them happen? Any PR professional would know that's the perfect platform for PR. Is to get the maximun exposure the purpose of PR? Yet instead, almost one month after the Oscar, they relied on a French hotel and a Spanish restaurant to give them exposure and to promote his movies in the meantime to also help promote these two places in exchange for some kind of VIP treatment? Do you guys see the dilemmas here?  Like Michael never posted with restaurants/shops/hotel staff before. If you are long time Michael Fassbender's fan, you'd know. he posed with chiefs in SF restaurants while filming SJ. He posed with another chief in a Norway restaurant while filming Snowman. He posed with a store owner in Spain who sells some kind of can seafood while filming AC. He posed in front of a food stand with Nicole at that market near his apartment, the food stand owner took that pic and post on her twitter, how's that for a great ad. He posed with a fan in a restaurant when he traveled in South America. He posed with staff when he went to SPAs. He even left a note on a plate to a coffee shop in NZ while he was filming SW. Yep, all these are his "PR" to somehow foreshadow there are trailers dropping soon, and also to give favors to promote these places like they all give him discount or some sort I guess. Yeah, like he doesn't have money.
> 
> Anyone who follows Michael closely long enough knows he is one of the most hard working actors alive right now. Since 2011, he has at least two or three if not more movies coming out EVERY YEAR! And he's filming non-stop. Guess what, he has short breaks and he has short trips between and he takes pic with people who recognize him while on the road. There are always next film coming out at his filming rate. The truth is Michael does have fans even though he usually is unrecognizable when he goes about to his daily life and to his vacation so he does get recognized time to time. People are happy to see him and he usually is happy to take pics with them regardless if they are hotel staff or chiefs, even airport security. Remember, someone even snapped a pic of him sleeping on a plane! These are pics that usually we as hardcore fans are looking forward to seeing when fassy drought period hits, when he's MIA or filming. We are happy to see them and cherish them. But look at now, it's all "his game" when Alicia is in it. Does that mean from now on, every single these candid photos and every single sighting report without pictures are him hinting "oh look, this is my promotion. there is a movie trailer coming, watch out"? Can we, as fans, really not just simply enjoy his downtime pics once in a while at peace, without any conspiracy attached? These downtime pics are short supplied already as usual. Do we really want no his candid pictures at all when he's not doing interviews and attending film events?


----------



## mollie12

Honestly, if his Northern Irish accent had been any thicker in Hunger, it would have been really difficult for non-Irish English-language speakers to understand him.  I'm American and had a bit of trouble adjusting to the accent in the first 10 minutes of that long dialogue scene.  

Tweets from Norway today:

Sarah Louise &#8207;@sarahlou_iorua  4h4 hours ago Oslo, Norway
Just did some extraing on #TheSnowman. Trying to hide my post- Michael Fassbender heart-shaped eyes before getting the tram home. Lovely

Kath &#8207;@MKathleenN  1h1 hour ago
Today is probably the third time I have seen Michael Fassbender. So handsome, and his sneeze


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Honestly, if his Northern Irish accent had been any thicker in Hunger, it would have been really difficult for non-Irish English-language speakers to understand him.  I'm American and had a bit of trouble adjusting to the accent in the first 10 minutes of that long dialogue scene.
> 
> Tweets from Norway today:
> 
> Sarah Louise &#8207;@sarahlou_iorua  4h4 hours ago Oslo, Norway
> Just did some extraing on #TheSnowman. Trying to hide my post- Michael Fassbender *heart-shaped eyes* before getting the tram home. Lovely
> 
> Kath &#8207;@MKathleenN  1h1 hour ago
> Today is probably the third time I have seen Michael Fassbender. So handsome, *and his sneeze *



haha, thanks! so the extra was like this  and when one finds his sneeze is adorable, you know she's a real fan.


----------



## baewatch

gingerglory said:


> ...so the extra was like this  and when one finds his sneeze is adorable, you know she's a real fan.



Haha


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> haha, thanks! so the extra was like this  and *when one finds his sneeze is adorable, you know she's a real fan.:*laugh:



But how does she feel about his snot-cry?  That's how ya REALLY know you're a fan.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> But how does she feel about his snot-cry?  That's how ya REALLY know you're a fan.



HAHA, true. That will be one of the ultimate tests


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Oh I am not surprised a bit. Nowadays everything about Michael is "PR". His every move is "PR". Once the mind sets to the PR mode, everything goes around it is PR. Here is the logic: no pics, not happened. now pics, it's PR. Do you wanna see his pics or not? I'm a bit confused. And what's this time for? Whose movies to sell? XMA, TLBO, AC in a roll. PR! Promotion! Don't tell me he's lazy and doesn't want to promote his movies again! See he's playing "PR" game hard. ...to sell his movies by posing pics with his gf, with a French hotel staff, a Spanish chief, a fan(what a surprise that Alicia even allows him to take a pic with a female fan!). That surely will sell a lot of tickets, right? That surely will make Xmen comic fans, Xmen movie fans and the AC gamers to swoon and want to go to see the movies, right? Is that the purpose of PR? Remember not a couple of days ago when Fox released a new piece of voice msg of the viral marketing of AC, what did some people complain about? It's not efficient? How does that voice msg compares to these two holiday pics? Which one is relatively more efficient? The least I know that AC viral marketing got AC fans to record it and post it on YT for more people to hear it, which is the purpose of viral marketing. And these two weekend pictures? Only people who are obsessed with his personal life would dwell on it. The "PR" or promotion for AC or whichever movies they want to say only "works" for them because only they are talking about these pictures, and these are exactly same people who are not interested in his movies, especially TLBO and actively wish his films flop. To the real world, there is no PR stunt and there is no XMA, AC, TLBO proper promotions yet. Normal fassy fans just are very happy to see his face after a long Fassy drought, having like "nice to see his face again or glad he's taking a short break before going back to film" that sort of reactions, then move on.
> 
> As a "PR" couple, why do they miss the perfect chance to show and maximum their showmance-the OSCAR since you know, there are all kinds of powerful publists and producers to make them happen? Any PR professional would know that's the perfect platform for PR. Is to get the maximun exposure the purpose of PR? Yet instead, almost one month after the Oscar, they relied on a French hotel and a Spanish restaurant to give them exposure and to promote his movies in the meantime to also help promote these two places in exchange for some kind of VIP treatment? Do you guys see the dilemmas here?  Like Michael never posted with restaurants/shops/hotel staff before. If you are long time Michael Fassbender's fan, you'd know. he posed with chiefs in SF restaurants while filming SJ. He posed with another chief in a Norway restaurant while filming Snowman. He posed with a store owner in Spain who sells some kind of can seafood while filming AC. He posed in front of a food stand with Nicole at that market near his apartment, the food stand owner took that pic and post on her twitter, how's that for a great ad. He posed with a fan in a restaurant when he traveled in South America. He posed with staff when he went to SPAs. He even left a note on a plate to a coffee shop in NZ while he was filming SW. Yep, all these are his "PR" to somehow foreshadow there are trailers dropping soon, and also to give favors to promote these places like they all give him discount or some sort I guess. Yeah, like he doesn't have money.
> 
> Anyone who follows Michael closely long enough knows he is one of the most hard working actors alive right now. Since 2011, he has at least two or three if not more movies coming out EVERY YEAR! And he's filming non-stop. Guess what, he has short breaks and he has short trips between and he takes pic with people who recognize him while on the road. There are always next film coming out at his filming rate. The truth is Michael does have fans even though he usually is unrecognizable when he goes about to his daily life and to his vacation so he does get recognized time to time. People are happy to see him and he usually is happy to take pics with them regardless if they are hotel staff or chiefs, even airport security. Remember, someone even snapped a pic of him sleeping on a plane! These are pics that usually we as hardcore fans are looking forward to seeing when fassy drought period hits, when he's MIA or filming. We are happy to see them and cherish them. But look at now, it's all "his game" when Alicia is in it. Does that mean from now on, every single these candid photos and every single sighting report without pictures are him hinting "oh look, this is my promotion. there is a movie trailer coming, watch out"? Can we, as fans, really not just simply enjoy his downtime pics once in a while at peace, without any conspiracy attached? These downtime pics are short supplied already as usual. Do we really want no his candid pictures at all when he's not doing interviews and attending film events?



   

These PR arguments makes zero sense and the people writing knows that since they change their theories everyday to fit things they did not predict. 
In what world a few pictures with people who recognized them and asked for it are considered a PR move, pictures who will only be seen by the hardcore fans and the people who knows the person who took it. If they relied on that to be a promotion for their movies they wouldn't even make it to the cinemas.


----------



## Allie28

Michael wraps The Snowman as the Alien: Covenant set is getting built...

https://www.scified.com/news/breaking-first-alien-covenant-movie-set-photos-leak-online


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow. Pics from restaurant and hotel drop same day. And funny how the hotel know to tag their movies. I expect trailers from AC and TLBO to drop soon. Nothing like publicity


Those movies are not even in theaters anymore. The fact that those two pics were posted the same day is not strange because they have clearly updated their profiles after the Easter festivities.



girlwhowaited said:


> These PR arguments makes zero sense and the people writing knows that since they change their theories everyday to fit things they did not predict.
> In what world a few pictures with people who recognized them and asked for it are considered a PR move, pictures who will only be seen by the hardcore fans and the people who knows the person who took it. *If they relied on that to be a promotion for their movies they wouldn't even make it to the cinemas*.





gingerglory said:


> As a "PR" couple, why do they miss the perfect chance to show and maximum their showmance-the OSCAR since you know, *there are all kinds of powerful publists and producers to make them happen?*
> Any PR professional would know that's the perfect platform for PR. Is to get the maximun exposure the purpose of PR?


 Pages and pages of thread discussing a fan pic or the reason why someone tagged their fan accounts (with their tags those pics would  have been posted by them in any case) when these  things don't have any kind of effect on their exposure in the real world. 
Like I've already said,they could have done much more in terms of pr during the whole awards season,and I'm not even talking about walking the red carpet together.
They're doing everything wrong.



> Only people who are obsessed with his personal life would dwell on it. The "PR" or promotion for AC or whichever movies they want to say only "works" for them because only they are talking about these pictures, and these are exactly same people who are not interested in his movies, especially TLBO and actively wish his films flop. To the real world, there is no PR stunt and there is no XMA, AC, TLBO proper promotions yet.





> Does that mean from now on, every single these candid photos and every single sighting report without pictures are him hinting "oh look, this is my promotion. there is a movie trailer coming, watch out"?


This. Many fans are not even interested in his personal life and those who follow him closely (and are not  exactly thrilled to see him with Alicia..) are not going to see TLBO because they took a pic with a chef in Spain.. And I think the same people who pay attention to this kind of things will see those movie trailers in any case. 



> You know what's even funnier, it's exactly these people who refuse to accept them as a real couple are really desperately looking forward to seeing their PDA/red carpet together appearance during the past award season on JJ and on DM so they can say "look pr couple". When they have been denied that opportunity again and again and again, they claim *their PR team is doing a poor job*. because you know they only have few pics on IG, twitter, facebook occasionally here and there. Yet, when comes to Alicia's Oscar, somehow the same PR team is doing powerful job.


or,like I've read here,nobody is interested.. I guess the few times we've seen some pics,those websites were interested or these pr teams were doing a powerful job..  If their PR teams had really wanted,the various JJ,DM would have published many more pics and articles.. because they're always interested.. even without some kind of incredible,powerful job..  I mean,I've seen pics of Michael walking alone down a street on Tom and Lorenzo.



> Like Michael never posted with restaurants/shops/hotel staff before. If you are long time Michael Fassbender's fan, you'd know. he posed with chiefs in SF restaurants while filming SJ. He posed with another chief in a Norway restaurant while filming Snowman. He posed with a store owner in Spain who sells some kind of can seafood while filming AC. He posed in front of a food stand with Nicole at that market near his apartment, the food stand owner took that pic and post on her twitter, how's that for a great ad. He posed with a fan in a restaurant when he traveled in South America. He posed with staff when he went to SPAs. He even left a note on a plate to a coffee shop in NZ while he was filming SW.


Exactly. I remember many twitter sightings,fan pics,and we've always seen many pics  because people have  tagged him. Now it's a problem,evidently.. at least when Alicia is somewhat involved.


----------



## Morgane

Underoos! said:


> I'm glad you're optimistic about TLBO but *I have to wonder does DISNEY actually care about this movie?  They know it's not going to make money. *   To say that not many people know who Michael is might be an overstatement but unfortunately, most know him as Magneto and nothing else.  This man can travel by plane, arrive at airports, and go about his daily life with hardly anybody talking about him.  Plain and simple, he's just not that famous and I'm sure he doesn't care.


I don't think the BO is a problem. I've already said that this will be the last DreamWorks movie released by Disney,so I guess this may be the reason for that release date.But there're also conflicting info. Their plans for this movie are not very clear at the moment. 



gingerglory said:


> Thanks gals for news, articles and pics. Glad they had a short break before shooting next films. Well deserved.      ITA. I knew she called Bale and Leo *but I didn't know she also called Michael*! Geez. And the way she also went after Fox and Paramount after Sony put the film in turnaround...I am now really not that surprised by all these slashes the movie got about its BO from the industry treats *simultaneously*.  And here is also this


 Yes,I didn't know that either..  Let's hope Weightless is confirmed.  I think he will attend because it looks like he has a substantial role. This could be a great red carpet..  



mollie12 said:


> Honestly, if his Northern Irish accent had been any thicker in Hunger,* it would have been really difficult for non-Irish English-language speakers to understand him. * I'm American and had a bit of trouble adjusting to the accent in the first 10 minutes of that long dialogue scene.
> 
> Tweets from Norway today:
> 
> Sarah Louise &#8207;@sarahlou_iorua  4h4 hours ago Oslo, Norway
> Just did some extraing on #TheSnowman. Trying to hide my post- Michael Fassbender heart-shaped eyes before getting the tram home. Lovely
> 
> Kath &#8207;@MKathleenN  1h1 hour ago
> Today is probably the third time I have seen Michael Fassbender. So handsome, and his sneeze


I agree. These tweets..



Allie28 said:


> Michael wraps The Snowman as the Alien: Covenant set is getting built...
> 
> https://www.scified.com/news/breaking-first-alien-covenant-movie-set-photos-leak-online


Thanks. 

I love this photoshoot:
http://restlesstymes.tumblr.com/post/141843822486/michaelfassbender-and-liamcunningham-doing-a


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Michael wraps The Snowman as the Alien: Covenant set is getting built...
> 
> https://www.scified.com/news/breaking-first-alien-covenant-movie-set-photos-leak-online




Thanks! So they are gonna film in NZ too, cool. Are we expecting him surfing again? 

On the other note, I was reading some of his old interviews. This one quote is from Esquire UK June 2012.



> It's an idea of what people want to represent. *It's more interesting isn't it, if I've got a hedonistic dark side? Or if there's something else other than a relatively normal guy that goes*I don't know. I like to go out. I wouldn't say I don't enjoy a drink. As I say, I'm a sociable person.



It made me realize that this is exactly what happens to some people. They've projected their fantasies or their imaginations about him and build up this kind of different version of the man based on rumors, tabloids, anons, BIs. It's more interesting and thrilled for some people that he has "hedonistic dark side", like they can also have a chance with him in real life if he is like that. When it appears over the years that version is not what he really is, they start to claim he has changed and he becomes boring and they feel apathetic to him now. In reality, he hasn't changed. He is still this normal guy enjoying life like every regular folks without fuss and drama in his daily life. It's him not fulfilling their fantasies and not being their version of Michael Fassbender that makes them disappointed. Now l look back, man, Michael hit the nail on the head from early on.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Thanks! So they are gonna film in NZ too, cool. Are we expecting him surfing again?
> 
> On the other note, I was reading some of his old interviews. This one quote is from Esquire UK June 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> It made me realize that this is exactly what happens to some people. They've projected their fanctasies or their imaginations about him and build up this kind of different version of the man based on rumors, tabloids, anons, BIs. It's more interesting and thrilled for some people that he has "hedonistic dark side", like they can also have a chance with him in real life if he is like that. When it appears over the years that version is not what he really is, they start to claim he has changed and he becomes boring and they feel apathetic to him now. In reality, he hasn't changed. He is still this normal guy enjoying life like every regular folks without fuss and drama in his daily life. It's him not fulfilling their fantasies and not being their version of Michael Fassbender that makes them disappointed. *Now l look back, man, Michael hit the nail on the head from early on.*


Probably.. 

Talking about Esquire that photoshoot was very good..









Alice Hawkins:   I approached this as an opportunity to spend a couple of fun, flirtatious hours with Mr Fassbender! I went all shy at first, but after I got on top we hit it off!



Interview with Holden:
http://michaelholden.net


----------



## gingerglory

> Talking about Esquire that photoshoot was very good..



Yeah, that's one of my favorite photosets along with the ones shot by Bruce Weber last year.

And happy birthday to the birthday boy!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Thanks! So they are gonna film in NZ too, cool. Are we expecting him surfing again?
> 
> On the other note, I was reading some of his old interviews. This one quote is from Esquire UK June 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> It made me realize that this is exactly what happens to some people. They've projected their fantasies or their imaginations about him and build up this kind of different version of the man based on rumors, tabloids, anons, BIs. It's more interesting and thrilled for some people that he has "hedonistic dark side", like they can also have a chance with him in real life if he is like that. When it appears over the years that version is not what he really is, they start to claim he has changed and he becomes boring and they feel apathetic to him now. In reality, he hasn't changed. He is still this normal guy enjoying life like every regular folks without fuss and drama in his daily life. It's him not fulfilling their fantasies and not being their version of Michael Fassbender that makes them disappointed. Now l look back, man, Michael hit the nail on the head from early on.




I love the Esquire and Weber photo shoots too [emoji3]

You're spot on with your observations btw; if only certain people on the Internet had or could see just how Michael really lives in his private life.... they would realise he bears no resemblance to the fantasy figure of the tabloids/rumours/anons/gossip sites. He really does live a regular average lifestyle, just like any other normal man, and he hasn't changed that or himself one bit. Ah well, as Michael reflected, some people prefer the hedonistic tag, even though it's misappropriated to him!

Yes, Happy Birthday to Michael!

It's a beautiful sunny day here in London - just the weather for enjoying the day [emoji2]


----------



## Morgane

It's time..  (Ginger,I know you don't like this pic..)




I've jyst seen he's trending on tumblr.. happy birthday!

This was a very cute post.. he should add SJ and Macbeth:
http://iron-rion.tumblr.com/post/115302253304/happy-38th-birthdayfassy-any-word-can-not


----------



## Morgane

http://gyllenhey.tumblr.com/post/142115486084/happy-39th-birthday-michael-fassbender-april-2


----------



## Morgane




----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> It's time..  (Ginger,I know you don't like this pic..)



How can you do this to me?!lol



> I've jyst seen he's trending on tumblr.. happy birthday!



Yeah, hope he had a wonderful bday with lots of love and laughter. Wish his 39 all the best!



> This was a very cute post.. he should add SJ and Macbeth:



OMG, absolutely adorable! Yes he should continue adding this collection. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> How can you do this to me?!lol


 

 It looks like Weightless will not be presented at Cannes.. at least it's not a very strong possibility as another source implied. There's also speculation about the other Malick's project,Voyage of Time..  In that case I think it will premiere at the Venice Festival. 
https://twitter.com/OnTheCroisette/status/715430378585137152

Old pics: 
Mark Seliger  (Vanity Fair 2012)








Sebastian Kim (Time, Interview 2012 )


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> It looks like Weightless will not be presented at Cannes.. at least it's not a very strong possibility as another source implied. There's also speculation about the other Malick's project,Voyage of Time..  In that case I guess it will premiere at the Venice Festival.
> https://twitter.com/OnTheCroisette/status/715430378585137152



Errr, to be there or not to be there? I give up on these speculations.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Errr, to be there or not to be there? I give up on these speculations.


We'll know very soon..  

X-Men featurette:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=1HAs4XLhSZw


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> We'll know very soon..
> 
> X-Men featurette:
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=1HAs4XLhSZw



Dang, he looks good!  Thanks!


----------



## gingerglory

These are the posters we've been waiting for! Pretty awesome! Four horsemen characters posters. Much better than previous two and way way way better than Empire covers.


----------



## llllllll

gingerglory said:


> These are the posters we've been waiting for! Pretty awesome! Four horsemen characters posters. Much better than previous two and way way way better than Empire covers.



I am so underwhelmed. Looks like fan art. Are they even trying?


----------



## Morgane

These posters are a  bit  better but the promotional stuff for X-Men has never been very good..

http://iconosquare.com/p/1221726477016543598_231829267




> May 31, 2012. Prometheus premiere. First time I met Michael Fassbender, hysteria had taken over and he came and gave me a hug and asked how I was before asking my name and signing my artwork and hugging me again. Amazing.





Allie28 said:


> Dang, he looks good!  Thanks!


----------



## llllllll

I hate to bring this up but years ago there was a person on Reddit that claimed to be Leasi Andrew's cousin and kept insisting the MIchael did assault her. When I PMed them recently they wouldn't talk about it because they 'didn't know me'. Looking through their Reddit history this person seems fairly normal so I don't know what they would have to gain by making up a lie on the internet. What do you guys think? He/she also said that Leasi dropped the charges because she didn't want to scar his career. Why would you care about your ex-bf's career if he was abusive?


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> I hate to bring this up but years ago there was a person on Reddit that claimed to be Leasi Andrew's cousin and kept insisting the MIchael did assault her. When I PMed them recently they wouldn't talk about it because they 'didn't know me'. Looking through their Reddit history this person seems fairly normal so I don't know what they would have to gain by making up a lie on the internet. What do you guys think? He/she also said that Leasi dropped the charges because she didn't want to scar his career. Why would you care about your ex-bf's career if he was abusive?




Unless the cousin was there when it allegedly happened, how could they know?

My opinion is it never happened based on the type of man Michael is, the complete lack of evidence and the balance of probability.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video acceptance by Michael for his Jupiter award last night. He's speaking in German so don't know what he's saying, but guess it's a thank you and something about filming in Norway!

However The Snowman has wrapped and he's wearing a tux, don't think he attended any tux events whilst in Norway? Maybe he was filmed at the Oscars or in London last week when he accompanied Alicia to a celebratory dinner?

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1059776127414050&id=164682813590057&_rdr


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> Unless the cousin was there when it allegedly happened, how could they know?
> 
> My opinion is it never happened based on the type of man Michael is, the complete lack of evidence and the balance of probability.



Don't you tell your family members what goes on in your life?


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> Don't you tell your family members what goes on in your life?




Sometimes. 

But how do family members know if it's the truth? Some people lie to family members.


----------



## Hackensack

He speaks German the way George W speaks Spanish--which is to say, not very well!  And with lots of English mixed in!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> He speaks German the way George W speaks Spanish--which is to say, not very well!  And with lots of English mixed in!




Lol, I suspected as much - far from fluent then!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Video acceptance by Michael for his Jupiter award last night. He's speaking in German so don't know what he's saying, but guess it's a thank you and something about filming in Norway!
> 
> However The Snowman has wrapped and he's wearing a tux, don't think he attended any tux events whilst in Norway? Maybe he was filmed at the Oscars or in London last week when he accompanied Alicia to a celebratory dinner?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1059776127414050&id=164682813590057&_rdr



Looks to me it's at the Oscars. That's the same tux and the same haircut. The Jupiter award was announced back in Feb, wasn't it? Maybe at the time he knew he wasn't able to go there if the Snowman wouldn't be able to finish by then or he had to be in Australia so they brought it to him.


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## gingerglory




----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Looks to me it's at the Oscars. That's the same tux and the same haircut. I remember the Jupiter award was announced back in Feb, wasn't it? Maybe at the time he knew he wasn't able to go there if the Snowman wouldn't be able to finish by then or he had to be in Australia so they brought it to him.




Yeah probably; wasn't sure when the awards were announced or how recently that video was recorded. He had his dad at the Oscars, maybe he should have rehearsed his acceptance with him first! He's looking great there though [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah probably; wasn't sure when the awards were announced or how recently that video was recorded. *He had his dad at the Oscars, maybe he should have rehearsed his acceptance with him first! *He's looking great there though [emoji3]



lol, remember the ballpoint pen. Yeah, love the smile.


----------



## gingerglory

Rebecca Ferguson on working with Michael Fassbender. She loves Michael and speaks very highly about him. No surprise. As always his co-stars admire and adore him. 

http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...-michael-fassbender-at-news-footage/519723348

In the following radio interview, Michael's part starts at 10:10 mark. She calls him an acting god. lol and explains what an acting god is.

http://www.rte.ie/radio/utils/radioplayer/rteradioweb.html#!rii=b9_20964739_1526_05-04-2016_

I think the word "unpredictable" is used by lots of his co-stars to describe their experience of acting opposite to him.


----------



## Hackensack

gingerglory said:


> Rebecca Ferguson on working with Michael Fassbender. She loves Michael and speaks very highly about him. No surprise. As always his co-stars admire and adore him.
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...-michael-fassbender-at-news-footage/519723348
> 
> In the following radio interview, Michael's part starts at 10:10 mark. She calls him an acting god. lol and explains what an acting god is.
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/radio/utils/radioplayer/rteradioweb.html#!rii=b9_20964739_1526_05-04-2016_
> 
> I think the word "unpredictable" is used by lots of his co-stars to describe their experience of acting opposite to him.


Thanks so much for these links!  It is remarkable how consistently his co-stars praise him, and talk about how funny and nice he is.  Sophie Turner too, recently.


----------



## Morgane

llllllll said:


> I hate to bring this up but years ago there was a person on Reddit that claimed to be Leasi Andrew's cousin and kept insisting the MIchael did assault her. When I PMed them recently they wouldn't talk about it because they 'didn't know me'. Looking through their Reddit history this person seems fairly normal so I don't know what they would have to gain by making up a lie on the internet. What do you guys think? He/she also said that Leasi dropped the charges* because she didn't want to scar his career*. Why would you care about your ex-bf's career if he was abusive?


Well,that has always been her version.. There's a better question: why would you have an overwhelming urge  to protect your children if that person was living with your children _after_ the alleged episodes,if you were attending events with him after the alleged episodes.. Her concern about his career also sounds hypocritical when the news had already been published by tmz.. I wonder why..  Also,I'm sure that in some old interviews to promote Fish Tank (January/February 2010) he said that he wasn't living in LA anymore. The whole story doesn't make sense. About that person on reddit,honestly I doubt he/she's her cousin.. Reddit is quite populated by tumblr users,the same people who often try to edit his wikipedia page. Some months ago I found  a person on tumblr who claimed that she heard people who know her (parents of his son's friends) talking about her lies. This person is not a fan and she didn't have anything to gain by making up a lie,like you said. At the end of the day,in some cases it's difficult to say if a source is reliable or not.



gingerglory said:


> Rebecca Ferguson on working with Michael Fassbender. She loves Michael and speaks very highly about him. No surprise. As always his co-stars admire and adore him.
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...-michael-fassbender-at-news-footage/519723348
> 
> In the following radio interview, Michael's part starts at 10:10 mark. She calls him an acting god. lol and explains what an acting god is.
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/radio/utils/radioplayer/rteradioweb.html#!rii=b9_20964739_1526_05-04-2016_
> 
> I think the word "unpredictable" is used by lots of his co-stars to describe their experience of acting opposite to him.


Thanks! Yes,I'm sure that Cotillard,Winslet and Steve McQueen have talked about him being "unpredictable".




Hackensack said:


> Thanks so much for these links!  It is remarkable how consistently his co-stars praise him, and talk about how funny and nice he is.  Sophie Turner too, recently.


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> But how do family members know if it's the truth? Some people lie to family members.



Yeah that's what I assumed. Family members are more inclined to believe you anyway.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Video acceptance by Michael for his Jupiter award last night. He's speaking in German so don't know what he's saying, but guess it's a thank you and something about filming in Norway!
> 
> However The Snowman has wrapped and he's wearing a tux, don't think he attended any tux events whilst in Norway? Maybe he was filmed at the Oscars or in London last week when he accompanied Alicia to a celebratory dinner?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1059776127414050&id=164682813590057&_rdr


Thanks! He looks great! I love his smile here. I agree with ginger,it's definitely at the Oscars. I think the dinner for Alicia was more casual.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Thanks! Yes,I'm sure that Cotillard,Winslet and Steve McQueen have talked about him being "unpredictable".



Sarah Paulson and Carey Mulligan also said it too. They found it extremely exciting when they didn't know what Michael would do for each take. It makes the scene very real.

btw, Paulson is killing it in American Crime Story. I hope she gets that Emmy.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Sarah Paulson and Carey Mulligan also said it too. They found it extremely exciting when they didn't know what Michael would do for each take. It makes the scene very real.
> 
> btw, Paulson is killing it in American Crime Story. I hope she gets that Emmy.


Yes,I forgot Sarah Paulson and Mulligan. Talking about Sarah,I hope she reteams with McQueen for Widows. Michael doesn't have anything to film in September..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Light Between Oceans made it to the EW list of 20 Most Anticipated Book to Film adaptations

http://www.ew.com/gallery/2016-most-anticipated-adaptations/2454058_light-between-oceans-ml-stedman


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Yes,I forgot Sarah Paulson and Mulligan. *Talking about Sarah,I hope she reteams with McQueen for Widows.* Michael doesn't have anything to film in September..



It would be great for her in a four-female lead drama. Maybe Michael can have a supporting role or a cameo. After all, he's been in McQueen's all features. He can be a lucky charm. 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Light Between Oceans made it to the EW list of 20 Most Anticipated Book to Film adaptations
> 
> http://www.ew.com/gallery/2016-most-anticipated-adaptations/2454058_light-between-oceans-ml-stedman





> Helmed by Derek Cianfrance, The Light Between Oceans is due out in theaters later this year.



Maybe I'm just thinking too much. EW gives out other films' release dates when they are available but TLBO...Could it mean it's possible Disney will change its Sept 2?


----------



## Purusha

Hi
I'm new here. 
I first came across Michael last autumn when I saw Macbeth. Funny thing is: I found this movie totally  boring. And I remember me standing outside the cinema looking at the posters from Macbeth and Steve Jobs ( which ran at the same time, but I wasn't interested in Jobs), wondering how two different actors funnily can have the same name. It didn't occur to me that it's the same man, because he looked so different. And I didn't find him goodlooking at all. Later I talked to a friend about this Movie and she knew MF and said he was a very uneasy actor, which somehow made me curious about him and so I watched Hunger. And I was blewn away by his performance. I wondered how someone who's not completly insane could torture his body like this just to play a role! I mean in the end he's only skin and bones! Than I watched Shame, 12yas. All outstanding performances! I think SteveMcQueen brings out the very best of him. He should have won the Oscar for all three of them. He really puts all his soul into these films. I read somewhere that an director said MF holds the screen. This is what he did to Eden Lake and The Counselor. When he died in Eden Lake was the moment the film started to get boring.  
I recently bought the Macbeth DVD to see if the film was really boring or if it was because of the german sychronisation. And yes! That's it. The film is much better when you hear his own voice. I like the way he varies his voice to the character he's playing. 

Now I'm a big fan of his work and yes he looks good! He's got such intense eyes and of course this smile. 
The only relationship of him where I'm really interested in and where I' m a bit concerned about is the one with SteveMcQueen. I hope they are still friends and will stay friends because they need each other. And I hope they'll do lots of movies together. With Michael in the leading role!!! I can't wait to see another one of them. 
Michael Fassbender is the best actor around and I'm looking forward to TLBO. I loved the book! And Michael is the best to play someone who is torn between his feelings and his morality. 
The Jupiter Awards were last Thursday, but I don't think he's been there. There weren't any pics from him. And his German is as good as the German of our american relatives. Not fluently, but he understands most of it. 

Besides: He'd also make a perfect Dr. Who! Would love to see him in this role! Don't you think so?


----------



## Hackensack

Hello Purusha!


So has he started vaping, as this article suggests?

http://www.vapor-news.com/2016/02/19/6-celebs-who-changed-to-vaping/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Hello Purusha!
> 
> 
> So has he started vaping, as this article suggests?
> 
> http://www.vapor-news.com/2016/02/19/6-celebs-who-changed-to-vaping/




Very possibly......He's still chewing as well - that nicotine addiction is STRONG!


----------



## Purusha

Hackensack said:


> Hello Purusha!
> 
> 
> So has he started vaping, as this article suggests?
> 
> http://www.vapor-news.com/2016/02/19/6-celebs-who-changed-to-vaping/



I hope not. You either smoke or not. Vaping isn't very sexy. My sisters husband does. It's ugly..


----------



## Purusha

And if I think about it: how is this man supposed to stop smoking? He has to smoke so much in his films. You can't give up smoking and than smoke in a movie again. No use stopping. You'll fall back again. Poor Michael


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> Hi
> I'm new here.
> I first came across Michael last autumn when I saw Macbeth. Funny thing is: I found this movie totally  boring. And I remember me standing outside the cinema looking at the posters from Macbeth and Steve Jobs ( which ran at the same time, but I wasn't interested in Jobs), wondering how two different actors funnily can have the same name. It didn't occur to me that it's the same man, because he looked so different. And I didn't find him goodlooking at all. Later I talked to a friend about this Movie and she knew MF and said he was a very uneasy actor, which somehow made me curious about him and so I watched Hunger.* And I was blewn away by his performance. I wondered how someone who's not completly insane could torture his body like this just to play a role! I mean in the end he's only skin and bones! *Than I watched Shame, 12yas. All outstanding performances! I think SteveMcQueen brings out the very best of him. He should have won the Oscar for all three of them. He really puts all his soul into these films. I read somewhere that an director said MF holds the screen. This is what he did to Eden Lake and The Counselor. When he died in Eden Lake was the moment the film started to get boring.
> I recently bought the Macbeth DVD to see if the film was really boring or if it was because of the german sychronisation. And yes! That's it. The film is much better when you hear his own voice. I like the way he varies his voice to the character he's playing.
> 
> Now I'm a big fan of his work and yes he looks good! He's got such intense eyes and of course this smile.
> The only relationship of him where I'm really interested in and where I' m a bit concerned about is the one with SteveMcQueen. I hope they are still friends and will stay friends because they need each other. And I hope they'll do lots of movies together. With Michael in the leading role!!! I can't wait to see another one of them.
> Michael Fassbender is the best actor around and I'm looking forward to TLBO. I loved the book! And Michael is the best to play someone who is torn between his feelings and his morality.
> The Jupiter Awards were last Thursday, but I don't think he's been there. There weren't any pics from him. And his German is as good as the German of our american relatives. Not fluently, but he understands most of it.
> 
> Besides: He'd also make a perfect Dr. Who! Would love to see him in this role! Don't you think so?


Hunger is my favorite collaboration with McQueen.   He shows a lot of dedication,some of the movie stills still scare me. I've already posted it,but If you're interested this is a great post about the famous dialogue scene:
http://www.sheilaomalley.com/?p=38358
Michael mentioned a dinner with Steve in a recent interview and he referred to him as a friend in his interview with The Guardian. I guess they are on good terms. 

Honestly I can't see him in the role..



FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Light Between Oceans made it to the EW list of 20 Most Anticipated Book to Film adaptations
> 
> http://www.ew.com/gallery/2016-most-anticipated-adaptations/2454058_light-between-oceans-ml-stedman


Thanks!



gingerglory said:


> It would be great for her in a four-female lead drama. *Maybe Michael can have a supporting role or a cameo. *After all, he's been in McQueen's all features. He can be a lucky charm.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just thinking too much. EW gives out other films' release dates when they are available but TLBO...Could it mean it's possible Disney will change its Sept 2?


It's possible. Apparently Widows will start to shoot in September.
http://thefilmstage.com/news/steve-mcqueen-to-shoot-gillian-flynn-scripted-drama-widows-this-fall
I've also noticed that there's not the release date.. it's strange.




Hackensack said:


> Hello Purusha!
> 
> 
> So has he started vaping, as this article suggests?
> 
> http://www.vapor-news.com/2016/02/19/6-celebs-who-changed-to-vaping/


If he's trying to quit smoking,it's a good thing.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Michael mentioned a dinner with Steve in a recent interview and he referred to him as a friend in his interview with The Guardian. I guess they are on good terms.



Not long ago, he also was spotted at a screening of The Revenant with Steve. I think they meet more frequently than we know. I'm sure if there is a right material for both of them at the right time, they will collaborate again (I mean Michael as the lead or a substantial supporting like in 12yrs). So, yeah, I won't worry about it.


----------



## Purusha

Thanks for the link and the info. So there is still hope for another film in which they collaborate.

A few pages earlier there was mentioned that M was upset by an interviewer who had told Carrey Mulligan that MF was happy to sell out. Or something in that way. What does it mean - to sell out? Doesen't sound that negative to me. Why was he upset?

Morgane. I read TLBO long before I knew who MF was. And when I found out about the film and him playing Tom a few weeks ago it made just totally sense to me. That's how I imagined Tom. I'm sure he's fine and I hope to find out 
soon.
I think Hunger is my favorite too. It gets right under your skin.


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> Thanks for the link and the info. So there is still hope for another film in which they collaborate.
> 
> A few pages earlier there was mentioned that M was upset by an interviewer who had told Carrey Mulligan that MF was happy to sell out. Or something in that way. What does it mean - to sell out? Doesen't sound that negative to me. Why was he upset?



I recommend to watch these four DP/30 interviews to get the whole picture. The issue is that the interviewer said something that Michael didn't say. Michael never said he was happy to sell out and to be the biggest star in the world.

He interviewed Michael twice and you can watch them here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82NJmkyyjag and here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1bWnMoZH00 Both are very good interviews and you will get a sense that Michael enjoys doing what he does, both indies and main streams, but never he shows that he's gonna go "the biggest star in the world". The interviewer apparently made his own assumption as a fact when he talked with Carey Mulligan later. You can watch it here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYQrztVmiS4 at 20:35 And Carey appeared very surprised when she heard the interviewer say that. Obviously that's not how Carey sees Michael.

And when the interviewer interviewed Sarah Paulson, he admitted that he made the mistake and apologized to Michael because Michael watched Carey's interview and was upset about what he said about him. You can watch it here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic3Z__J7CDg at 29:39 mark. 

btw, I recommend to watch them all actually. The way they talked about their collaboration with Michael and what kind of person Michael is are just wonderful and worth your time.



> I think Hunger is my favorite too. It gets right under your skin.



Yeah, Hunger is at another level to me, very very raw.


----------



## Purusha

Thanks for the links Ginger. He really seems to be a lovely and down to earth person. 
I do like his honesty f.e. when he talks about being upset for not getting an oscar nomination for Shame. I don't think many actors would admit it.
I just found a page out of his biography On Google Books where he talked about falling asleep on a hospital bed during the take for a series called Holby City. He slept for about six hours and when he woke up he heard the director saying: Next time we get a better guest actor. He told the interviewer that this situation had been soul destroying for him. I'm sure he can laugh it off today! I don't know how to copy this or post the link, but I'm sure you'll find it On Google Books. 
I don't think he'll ever gets the biggest star nor that he even wants it, but I'm sure he's determined to be the best actor around. I don't think he's very much known here in Germany. Like I said. I hadn't heard of him before Macbeth and if my friend hadn't mentioned that he was an uneasy actor I would have forgotten about him again. I'm sure somebody who wants to be the biggest star would put more effort into promotion to get the attention he wants.


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> It made me realize that this is exactly what happens to some people. *They've projected their fantasies or their imaginations about him and build up this kind of different version of the man based on rumors, tabloids, anons, BIs.* It's more interesting and thrilled for some people that he has "hedonistic dark side", like they can also have a chance with him in real life if he is like that. When it appears over the years that version is not what he really is, they start to claim he has changed and he becomes boring and they feel apathetic to him now. In reality, he hasn't changed. He is still this normal guy enjoying life like every regular folks without fuss and drama in his daily life. It's him not fulfilling their fantasies and not being their version of Michael Fassbender that makes them disappointed. Now l look back, man, Michael hit the nail on the head from early on.



Michael's very own words about his very active sex life. 



> Fassy on sleeping around, and being &#8220;used&#8221; for his celebrity lifestyle: *&#8220;Sleeping around? I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a cliché.* You&#8217;re traveling around a lot and perhaps lonely and you want some kind of connection again. You&#8217;re in a position where people treat you differently. Maybe a lot of people are in denial and think that it&#8217;s down to their looks and their charm that a lot of women proposition them, but the fact of that matter is they are living with what appears to be an attractive lifestyle. Your opportunities are multiplied again, so there&#8217;s more of a buffet of choice.&#8221; [Editor&#8217;s Note: OMG!!!!!!!]
> 
> He&#8217;s not immune to beautiful (easy) women: &#8220;I think you just have to keep an eye on things. I&#8217;m not immune to anything, but I&#8217;m aware of my weaknesses and THE BEAST WITHIN [Editor&#8217;s note: emphasis mine]. Like anything, if you feed it enough times, it starts to take control. That thing of being seduced, and you&#8217;ve just got to be careful. But that&#8217;s no guarantee that I&#8217;m not going to go crazy and destroy the sweetshop.&#8221;



When people come up with blinds and anon stories about him sleeping around and being a manwhore, it is partially based on his own projection of his sex life. 

And since pearlyqueen, who seems to know Michael personally, always insists that he has not changed one bit since his rise to fame, we can all be safe to assume that he is still wrecking sweetshops (plural).


----------



## Purusha

Michael won the IFTAS tonight. Best leading actor for Steve Jobs. 
I don't know if he's been there. Haven't seen any pictures of him On their website.
Have any of you seen this movie? I haven't so far. Not interested in the object.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Michael's very own words about his very active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> When people come up with blinds and anon stories about him sleeping around and being a manwhore, it is partially based on his own projection of his sex life.
> 
> And since pearlyqueen, who seems to know Michael personally, always insists that he has not changed one bit since his rise to fame, we can all be safe to assume that he is still wrecking sweetshops (plural).




I can well imagine you want to assume that and nothing will deter your assumption. You choose to interpret old interviews a certain way, you have concluded from the extracts you've quoted that by drawing attention to the availability of women that translates to him availing himself of them. But if I could be bothered I could drum up other interviews where Michael makes it clear he's not the "man whore" some people like to believe. 

There is nothing to suggest he is "wrecking any sweet shops"; since he's been in a relationship with Alicia he has not been seen with any other women in that context so I maintain it is safe to assume he is faithful to her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Michael won the IFTAS tonight. Best leading actor for Steve Jobs.
> 
> I don't know if he's been there. Haven't seen any pictures of him On their website.
> 
> Have any of you seen this movie? I haven't so far. Not interested in the object.




Good for him! I'm sure if he attended that's would be pictures of him at the event. Maybe we'll see an acceptance video as we did for the Jupiter Awards?


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> I can well imagine you want to assume that and nothing will deter your assumption. You choose to interpret old interviews a certain way, you have concluded from the extracts you've quoted that by drawing attention to the availability of women that translates to him availing himself of them. But if I could be bothered I could drum up other interviews where Michael makes it clear he's not the "man whore" some people like to believe.
> 
> There is nothing to suggest he is "wrecking any sweet shops"; since he's been in a relationship with Alicia he has not been seen with any other women in that context so I maintain it is safe to assume he is faithful to her.



LOL there are interviews of him denying that he is a manwhore? Poor thing! Dont be bothered to drum anything up as I am sure there is no such interview in existence. 
Those soundbites I quoted above have him saying that he is likes to flirt but there is no guarantee that he wont act on his feelings..his words not mine.  They are his own words and pretty self explanatory. 

By the way, there is nothing wrong with being a manwhore as long as he practices safe sex and does not get the wrecked sweetshop impregnated.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> LOL there are interviews of him denying that he is a manwhore? Poor thing! Dont be bothered to drum anything up as I am sure there is no such interview in existence.
> 
> Those soundbites I quoted above have him saying that he is likes to flirt but there is no guarantee that he wont act on his feelings..his words not mine.  They are his own words and pretty self explanatory.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is nothing wrong with being a manwhore as long as he practices safe sex and does not get the wrecked sweetshop impregnated.




I can assure you those interviews do exist but you're not interested in perceiving him in any other light so I won't waste my time.

The interviews you quoted from are not that recent either as I'm sure you are well aware; they are very much pre-Alicia and as I previously mentioned, there is no reason to suspect he is not faithful to her.


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> I can assure you those interviews do exist but you're not interested in perceiving him in any other light so I won't waste my time.
> 
> The interviews you quoted from are not that recent either as I'm sure you are well aware; they are very much pre-Alicia and as I previously mentioned, there is no reason to suspect he is not faithful to her.



Can you please link me to those interviews? Thanks


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> I can assure you those interviews do exist but you're not interested in perceiving him in any other light so I won't waste my time.
> 
> The interviews you quoted from are not that recent either as I'm sure you are well aware; they are very much pre-Alicia and as I previously mentioned, there is no reason to suspect he is not faithful to her.



Yes the interview is from 2012 I believe. He has had girlfriends before Alicia and he will certainly have lady lovers after Alicia's time is over. That doesn't mean he will stop being himself. Once a ..... always a ...... You can fill in the blank.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I can assure you those interviews do exist but you're not interested in perceiving him in any other light so I won't waste my time.
> 
> The interviews you quoted from are not that recent either as I'm sure you are well aware; they are very much pre-Alicia and as I previously mentioned, there is no reason to suspect he is not faithful to her.


Don't have to be so serious picking on one two lines. He just answered honestly-- what do you expect from  a thirty something just-shoot-to-fame (then) man will do? Of course he could have acted hypocritically and said he would resist all temptations. But it is just not convincing.

More important and relevant is how he behaves now rather than what he said before.


----------



## llllllll

miasharma said:


> Michael's very own words about his very active sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> When people come up with blinds and anon stories about him sleeping around and being a manwhore, it is partially based on his own projection of his sex life.
> 
> And since pearlyqueen, who seems to know Michael personally, always insists that he has not changed one bit since his rise to fame, we can all be safe to assume that he is still wrecking sweetshops (plural).



Was this quote about how he behaves when in a relationship? I thought he just meant he has lots of casual sex but doesn't want to be consumed by that.


----------



## miasharma

llllllll said:


> Was this quote about how he behaves when in a relationship? I thought he just meant he has lots of casual sex but doesn't want to be consumed by that.



you are right. That is how interpreted it too.

I posted those two quotes in response to gingerglory's overarching theory stating that some of his fans project their fantasies or imaginations of a man based on blind items and such. However, if you read his quotes, you can tell that he talks about having casual sex and wrecking sweetshops (insert your own sexual fantasy here). So a lot of these blinds are partly based on his projections of his sexual persona. There was a new blind that I saw today talking about some actor having sex in the bathroom and having used up all his condoms. I think the website and comments guessed Michael Fassbender for the most part. So yea wrecking sweetshops. I think it also does not help that Michael looks bored out of his mind when pictured with his current fling, so his fans may come up with blinds to make his life look little bit more exciting.


----------



## miasharma

llllllll said:


> I hate to bring this up but years ago there was a person on Reddit that claimed to be Leasi Andrew's cousin and kept insisting the MIchael did assault her. When I PMed them recently they wouldn't talk about it because they 'didn't know me'. Looking through their Reddit history this person seems fairly normal so I don't know what they would have to gain by making up a lie on the internet. What do you guys think? He/she also said that Leasi dropped the charges because she didn't want to scar his career. Why would you care about your ex-bf's career if he was abusive?



I hope this is not true but if this person does not seem like they are lying, it may be a case of them believing their family member whether the story was true or not. 
I have seen abuse victims do things to help their abuser get out of trouble that will seem odd to regular people. However, I dont think Michael ever assaulted leasi in the first place. I really hope I am correct.


----------



## Selayang430

Let his girlfriend worries if he will be faithful or otherwise. Think he is in New Zealand now. Read some news the shooting is at south-west of South  Island.


----------



## llllllll

miasharma said:


> you are right. That is how interpreted it too.
> 
> I posted those two quotes in response to gingerglory's overarching theory stating that some of his fans project their fantasies or imaginations of a man based on blind items and such. However, if you read his quotes, you can tell that he talks about having casual sex and wrecking sweetshops (insert your own sexual fantasy here). So a lot of these blinds are partly based on his projections of his sexual persona. There was a new blind that I saw today talking about some actor having sex in the bathroom and having used up all his condoms. I think the website and comments guessed Michael Fassbender for the most part. So yea wrecking sweetshops. I think it also does not help that Michael looks bored out of his mind when pictured with his current fling, so his fans may come up with blinds to make his life look little bit more exciting.



Yeah and I think this interview of him at the Golden Globes helped either. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eADjGGmqg7g

He didn't even bother to put on a show of missing her :/

Seriously though, who says "It's kind of EXCITING" when someone talks about you being away from your gf? lol


----------



## llllllll

Selayang430 said:


> Let his girlfriend worries if he will be faithful or otherwise. Think he is in New Zealand now. Read some news the shooting is at south-west of South  Island.



Is he really in NZ? He's in the same country as me! I need to stalk him jk jk 

Do you guys know how long he is here and when he got here?


----------



## Selayang430

Just speculate since he didn't attend both Jupiter award and IFTA. It must be too long the distance to go back to Europe.
Read the news they started shooting around 4 or 5th April at Milford Sound. They will also shoot at Fox studio in Sydney at later phase.


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> you are right. That is how interpreted it too.
> 
> I posted those two quotes in response to gingerglory's overarching theory stating that some of his fans project their fantasies or imaginations of a man based on blind items and such. However, if you read his quotes, you can tell that he talks about having casual sex and wrecking sweetshops (insert your own sexual fantasy here). So a lot of these blinds are partly based on his projections of his sexual persona. There was a new blind that I saw today talking about some actor having sex in the bathroom and having used up all his condoms. I think the website and comments guessed Michael Fassbender for the most part. So yea wrecking sweetshops. I think it also does not help that Michael looks bored out of his mind when pictured with his current fling, so his fans may come up with blinds to make his life look little bit more exciting.



Could it be that Michael himself is making things up? I mean all this talk about his penis instead his performance in Shame surely took his toll On him. He always seems to blush and looks really uncomfortable when this topic comes up. 
Anyway, I read an interview with MF where he told the interviewer about another interview, obviousely with a female interviewer, who asked him very Personal questions about his penis, his sexlife and sexpractices. He said to this male interviewer that first he felt harassed by this woman, but then he thought: "ok girl,  if you want to talk sex, let's talk sex." He told her that he had sex with a different woman every day, that he would get erections during love scenes and some more stuff he just made up for her. He said he only wanted to mock her and only told her what she wanted to hear, but apperently she believed every word he Said and wrote it in her article. 
Of course it could also be that his PR people told him to shut up after this first interview and he wanted to play down what he had said. Who knows. 
But as I think he's got a very wicked and mischievous kind of humour I am inclined to believe his version. 
Funny story, anyway.


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Could it be that Michael himself is making things up? I mean all this talk about his penis instead his performance in Shame surely took his toll On him. He always seems to blush and looks really uncomfortable when this topic comes up.
> Anyway, I read an interview with MF where he told the interviewer about another interview, obviousely with a female interviewer, who asked him very Personal questions about his penis, his sexlife and sexpractices. He said to this male interviewer that first he felt harassed by this woman, but then he thought: "ok girl,  if you want to talk sex, let's talk sex." He told her that he had sex with a different woman every day, that he would get erections during love scenes and some more stuff he just made up for her. He said he only wanted to mock her and only told her what she wanted to hear, but apperently she believed every word he Said and wrote it in her article.
> Of course it could also be that his PR people told him to shut up after this first interview and he wanted to play down what he had said. Who knows.
> But as I think he's got a very wicked and mischievous kind of humour I am inclined to believe his version.
> Funny story, anyway.



haha do you have a link to both these interviews?


----------



## Purusha

I only read the one in which he told the Interviewer about this other interview. I would love to read it, too. 
I don't remember where I read it. Might have been GQ.


----------



## Selayang430

Only his family, friends and colleagues know how he is in actual life. Fans know him via media or gossip only. It may be biased or distorted. Anyway , I do believe he just mocked the interviewer. Who would like to share this kind of private things with the public?! If he does, he would have opened many social platforms to "share " his daily life , selfie already.


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> Can you please link me to those interviews? Thanks




Sorry, I don't have time to read through years worth of interviews just to present a more rounded view of the man than the one some posters here like to think he is. If you really want to read them they are all out there, including the one referenced by Ginger Glory the other day from Esquire UK 2012.

Miasharma decided to produce extracts from a 2012 interview where Michael spoke about how women were more available to him since he became better known, the temptations surrounding him and how he was aware he needed to keep his own weaknesses in check. From this she concluded that he wasn't just highlighting these issues in conversation but was taking up female propositions, sleeping around and behaving like a man whore. Closer reading of said interview reveals he didn't say that, this is the way she interpreted it, her projections. And it was 4 years ago, circumstances can change in that time, particularly as 18 months ago he seems to have fallen in love with a woman he wants to be with in a committed relationship.

I recognise there are some people here who will never accept that Michael is capable of being in and sustaining a loving relationship, particularly when his girlfriend doesn't meet their expectations. For the past year we have had the continual sneering at Michael and Alicia as a couple, refusal to accept she is his girlfriend, ridiculous PR and blackmail theories, resorting to blind items as proof of him cheating, etc etc etc, blah blah. And still it continues. If people want to view Alicia as his "current fling" that's up to them. From my perspective that's a nonsense and he is very serious about her. I see a loving couple who are doing all it takes to make their relationship work and who intend to make their future together. I hope it works out for them because they seem very well suited. Ultimately time will tell.


----------



## Purusha

I agree with you. If I remember it right he also said that if a male interviewer had asked this kind of questions to a female actor, he would have been done with sexual abuse. But as or was the other way round he wasn't allowed to complain but laugh about it. It's actually sad....


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Sorry, I don't have time to read through years worth of interviews just to present a more rounded view of the man than the one some posters here like to think he is. If you really want to read them they are all out there, including the one referenced by Ginger Glory the other day from Esquire UK 2012.
> 
> Miasharma decided to produce extracts from a 2012 interview where Michael spoke about how women were more available to him since he became better known, the temptations surrounding him and how he was aware he needed to keep his own weaknesses in check. From this she concluded that he wasn't just highlighting these issues in conversation but was taking up female propositions, sleeping around and behaving like a man whore. Closer reading of said interview reveals he didn't say that, this is the way she interpreted it, her projections. And it was 4 years ago, circumstances can change in that time, particularly as 18 months ago he seems to have fallen in love with a woman he wants to be with in a committed relationship.
> 
> I recognise there are some people here who will never accept that Michael is capable of being in and sustaining a loving relationship, particularly when his girlfriend doesn't meet their expectations. For the past year we have had the continual sneering at Michael and Alicia as a couple, refusal to accept she is his girlfriend, ridiculous PR and blackmail theories, resorting to blind items as proof of him cheating, etc etc etc, blah blah. And still it continues. If people want to view Alicia as his "current fling" that's up to them. From my perspective that's a nonsense and he is very serious about her. I see a loving couple who are doing all it takes to make their relationship work and who intend to make their future together. I hope it works out for them because they seem very well suited. Ultimately time will tell.



Haha! You will be accused of on someone's payroll! Be ready for more such  "blind items" (= verbal diarrhea) claimed he cheats since he is lonely, far and away at a southern remote part in New Zealand, girlfriend can't do site visit and spot check blah blah blah. Definitely a field day for these people who without any legal consequences, cook up many cheating stories (plural! Haha!) 
Be ready for more verbal diarrhea the next 2 - 3 months during the shooting period there. Lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Haha! You will be accused of on someone's payroll! Be ready for more such  "blind items" (= verbal diarrhea) claimed he cheats since he is lonely, far and away at a southern remote part in New Zealand, girlfriend can't do site visit and spot check blah blah blah. Definitely a field day for these people who without any legal consequences, cook up many cheating stories (plural! Haha!)
> 
> Be ready for more verbal diarrhea the next 2 - 3 months during the shooting period there. Lol




Yes, I've already been accused of that and more - don't really care tbh, water off a duck's back! 

ITA, there will undoubtedly be more verbal diarrhoea during Michael's Alien shoot, much the same as during the Jobs, XMA, AC and Snowman shoots. Despite all the predictions he didn't seem to hook up with any costars or other women then either.....And I fully expect him and Alicia to find ways to be together during this time and to be reunited more permanently this summer.


----------



## Selayang430

Let them say whatever they want - mouths are on their heads right? Lol! We just remain calm and steady - " genuine will not be fake, fake won't be genuine. " . 
Looking forward to his Aliens Convenant.


----------



## Hackensack

Interesting article about shooting that first image from AC, and Michael's work ethic--which is attested to by virtually everyone who works with him (though doesn't show up in the Blinds or Anons!)

http://berna-v-photography.blogspot.it/2016/04/assassins-creed-first-look.html


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> to be reunited more permanently this summer.



Permanently? Are you saying that they plan on getting engaged or married? You have already told us on here that they live together which is a pretty intimate detail.


----------



## miasharma

Selayang430 said:


> *Only his family, friends and colleagues know how he is in actual life. *Fans know him via media or gossip only. It may be biased or distorted. Anyway , I do believe he just mocked the interviewer. Who would like to share this kind of private things with the public?! If he does, he would have opened many social platforms to "share " his daily life , selfie already.



True! But we also have insider information on here. I hope Michael has made his peace with that but such is the life of a celebrity.


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> Could it be that Michael himself is making things up? I mean all this talk about his penis instead his performance in Shame surely took his toll On him. He always seems to blush and looks really uncomfortable when this topic comes up.
> Anyway, I read an interview with MF where he told the interviewer about another interview, obviousely with a female interviewer, who asked him very Personal questions about his penis, his sexlife and sexpractices. He said to this male interviewer that first he felt harassed by this woman, but then he thought: "ok girl,  if you want to talk sex, let's talk sex." He told her that he had sex with a different woman every day, that he would get erections during love scenes and some more stuff he just made up for her. He said he only wanted to mock her and only told her what she wanted to hear, but apperently she believed every word he Said and wrote it in her article.
> Of course it could also be that his PR people told him to shut up after this first interview and he wanted to play down what he had said. Who knows.
> But as I think he's got a very wicked and mischievous kind of humour I am inclined to believe his version.
> Funny story, anyway.



LOL!  Michael used to be so goofy and spontaneous, now he looks so bored in his interviews. Thanks for the funny story anyways!


----------



## miasharma

llllllll said:


> Yeah and I think this interview of him at the Golden Globes helped either.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eADjGGmqg7g
> 
> He didn't even bother to put on a show of missing her :/
> 
> Seriously though, who says "It's kind of EXCITING" when someone talks about you being away from your gf? lol



Right?! There is another Golden Globes interview where he said it was "time for him to do the walk of shame again". Hahahha silly Michael cant help but bring out his true self!


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> haha do you have a link to both these interviews?



I did a bit of research. The interview which he is refering to must be one with a journalist called Camilla Long and was printed in the Sunday Times. When you go to the Sunday Times website you can read the beginning of the article in which she already fantasizes about MF being naked. To read the full article you have to subscribe.

I didn't find this second article. It's not GQ, but there is another one on GQ in which he also talks about it. There the interviewer tells him about the last sentence in the article in which Camilla suggests that Michael had willingly shown her his penis if she had asked and with a bucket of champagne. Michael obviousely hadn't read the article and told the interviewer that he wouldn't have touched her with a barge pole. He seems to have been pretty upset.
Here's the link:

http://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-gq-june-2012-interview


----------



## Purusha

Oh and I also read a review from this very Camilla Long about Macbeth. Unsurprisingly she  finds it's a bit of ****. Seems Michael didn't respond to her the way she had imagined...


----------



## mchris55

There were also many people in this thread saying certain people were taking meetings with high profile directors in May of last year. I'm still waiting for those results.

But, I do see many high profile jobs being filled left and right. Go figure.


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> Michael won the IFTAS tonight. Best leading actor for Steve Jobs.
> 
> Have any of you seen this movie? I haven't so far. Not interested in the object.



That's wonderful and it's his fifth wins now. I've seen it and it's great. Not a traditional biopic but a very innovative and unique piece, and not everyone's cup of tea but I agree with Michael it will stand the test of the time. If you are not interested in the subject but interested in the performance, then you are still in for a treat because Michael is literally almost in every frame of the film. It's an absolute show case of his acting muscle. It's nothing like his previous performance. He made enormous work look so effortless.



Selayang430 said:


> Don't have to be so serious picking on one two lines. *He just answered honestly*-- what do you expect from  a thirty something just-shoot-to-fame (then) man will do? *Of course he could have acted hypocritically and said he would resist all temptations. But it is just not convincing.*
> 
> More important and relevant is how he behaves now rather than what he said before.





pearlyqueen said:


> Sorry, I don't have time to read through years worth of interviews just to present a more rounded view of the man than the one some posters here like to think he is. If you really want to read them they are all out there, including the one referenced by Ginger Glory the other day from Esquire UK 2012.
> 
> Miasharma decided to produce extracts from a 2012 interview where Michael spoke about how women were more available to him since he became better known, the temptations surrounding him and how he was aware he needed to keep his own weaknesses in check. From this she concluded that he wasn't just highlighting these issues in conversation but was taking up female propositions, sleeping around and behaving like a man whore. *Closer reading of said interview reveals he didn't say that, this is the way she interpreted it, her projections.* And it was 4 years ago, circumstances can change in that time, particularly as 18 months ago he seems to have fallen in love with a woman he wants to be with in a committed relationship.
> 
> I recognise there are some people here who will never accept that Michael is capable of being in and sustaining a loving relationship, particularly when his girlfriend doesn't meet their expectations. For the past year we have had the continual sneering at Michael and Alicia as a couple, refusal to accept she is his girlfriend, ridiculous PR and blackmail theories, resorting to blind items as proof of him cheating, etc etc etc, blah blah. And still it continues. If people want to view Alicia as his "current fling" that's up to them. From my perspective that's a nonsense and he is very serious about her. I see a loving couple who are doing all it takes to make their relationship work and who intend to make their future together. I hope it works out for them because they seem very well suited. Ultimately time will tell.



Yes, these quotes are from Feb GQ UK Feb. 2012. http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/michael-fassbender-interview If you read them in the context, he clearly was answering the interviewer's question about actors' reputation in general. He answered honestly from his observation of his profession and he is aware of the environment of temptation due to their position and he acknowledged his weakness and kept them in check. That's a very open, mature, and honest answer. He is not pretentious. Unfortunately some people like to twist his words and his good humor into something more &#8220;hedonistic dark side&#8221; because that will fill into their fantasy and that is more interesting to them. 



Purusha said:


> I agree with you. If I remember it right he also said that if a male interviewer had asked this kind of questions to a female actor, he would have been done with sexual abuse.* But as or was the other way round he wasn't allowed to complain but laugh about it. It's actually sad....*



Yeah, the notorious Camilla Long is a perfect example. Just because Michael played a sex addict in Shame and he has to talk about sex in the interviews for promoting Shame, it doesn't mean he is willing to be objectified. Michael is very charming, attentive, personable but unfortunately some people read that as he's easy. In reality if women throw themselves to him and objectify him, I'm sure he will response it as he responded to Camilla Long "I don&#8217;t think I would touch her with a barge pole." 



Purusha said:


> When you go to the Sunday Times website you can read the beginning of the article in which she already fantasizes about MF being naked. To read the full article you have to subscribe.



I've read the whole article. It's the most cringe-worthy "masturbation". I have a hard copy but I don't have e-version of it or I don't remember any link which has the whole thing. Maybe some other posters here can help you with it. But either way, you get the gesture of it from the part you read and the part that GQ US June 2012 wrote about. Think about it. If a journalist can write him like in her fantasy for a published article, why wouldn't those BIs and anons go wild since you know, they don't have to take any legal consequences.



Hackensack said:


> Interesting article about shooting that first image from AC, and Michael's work ethic--which is attested to by virtually everyone who works with him (*though doesn't show up in the Blinds or Anons*!)
> 
> http://berna-v-photography.blogspot.it/2016/04/assassins-creed-first-look.html



Thanks! of course it won't because it's boring and not a good material for fantasy and gossip 

Some people complain about his recent interviews are dull and he is guarded and talks less. Well, look at what happened when he's open and humorous, his words get twisted and used for fantasies, which feed BI and anons.  Also look at what happened when he told GQ that he won't be able to campaign for 12yrs because he had to film SW. That quote got blown out of proportion and later he had to explain himself again in another GQ interview. No wonder he's more guarded now. People learn lessons.I would too if I were him.


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> I did a bit of research. The interview which he is refering to must be one with a journalist called Camilla Long and was printed in the Sunday Times. When you go to the Sunday Times website you can read the beginning of the article in which she already fantasizes about MF being naked. To read the full article you have to subscribe.
> 
> I didn't find this second article. It's not GQ, but there is another one on GQ in which he also talks about it. There the interviewer tells him about the last sentence in the article in which Camilla suggests that Michael had willingly shown her his penis if she had asked and with a bucket of champagne. Michael obviousely hadn't read the article and told the interviewer that he wouldn't have touched her with a barge pole. He seems to have been pretty upset.
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-gq-june-2012-interview



Thanks so much.


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> Sorry, I don't have time to read through years worth of interviews just to present a more rounded view of the man than the one some posters here like to think he is. If you really want to read them they are all out there, including the one referenced by Ginger Glory the other day from Esquire UK 2012.
> 
> Miasharma decided to produce extracts from a 2012 interview where Michael spoke about how women were more available to him since he became better known, the temptations surrounding him and how he was aware he needed to keep his own weaknesses in check. From this she concluded that he wasn't just highlighting these issues in conversation but was taking up female propositions, sleeping around and behaving like a man whore. Closer reading of said interview reveals he didn't say that, this is the way she interpreted it, her projections. And it was 4 years ago, circumstances can change in that time, particularly as 18 months ago he seems to have fallen in love with a woman he wants to be with in a committed relationship.
> 
> I recognise there are some people here who will never accept that Michael is capable of being in and sustaining a loving relationship, particularly when his girlfriend doesn't meet their expectations. For the past year we have had the continual sneering at Michael and Alicia as a couple, refusal to accept she is his girlfriend, ridiculous PR and blackmail theories, resorting to blind items as proof of him cheating, etc etc etc, blah blah. And still it continues. If people want to view Alicia as his "current fling" that's up to them. From my perspective that's a nonsense and he is very serious about her. I see a loving couple who are doing all it takes to make their relationship work and who intend to make their future together. I hope it works out for them because they seem very well suited. Ultimately time will tell.



You definitely have a point about people seeing what they want to see.

Not sure I agree so much with your second paragraph because he seems so nonchalant about the whole thing. Esp. when you consider his Golden Globes interviews when he talks about her. That was just.....almost insulting. "It's kind of OK though, it's kind of exciting" and then "I haven't done the walk of shame in a while, it's about time". Who says that (esp. in public) when they are in a so called serious relationship? I was always skeptical about the whole PR relationship thing (still am) but those interviews do make me wonder. Their relationship may not necessarily be fake but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere. But I have been hearing engagement rumours so who knows? haha

But we ALL have our biases that influence how we interpret things. At the end of the day we don't know them so we can only speculate. 

Also, are they living together?


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> Thanks for the link and the info. So there is still hope for another film in which they collaborate.  A few pages earlier there was mentioned that M was upset by an interviewer who had told Carrey Mulligan that MF was happy to sell out. Or something in that way. What does it mean - to sell out? Doesen't sound that negative to me. Why was he upset?  Morgane. I read TLBO long before I knew who MF was. And when I found out about the film and him playing Tom a few weeks ago it made just totally sense to me. That's how I imagined Tom. I'm sure he's fine and I hope to find out  soon. I think Hunger is my favorite too. It gets right under your skin.


I'm glad to read that you liked it.  I will read the book after watching the movie,but based on what I know,I think Michael and Alicia are right for their roles.  I'm looking forward to it. Early reactions are very positive.  


Purusha said:


> Michael won the IFTAS tonight. Best leading actor for Steve Jobs.  I don't know if he's been there. Haven't seen any pictures of him On their website. Have any of you seen this movie? I haven't so far. Not interested in the object.


Great! I was almost sure about his win. Steve Jobs is not a conventional biopic. I'm sure you can appreciate it even if you're not interested in the subject. It's staged like a three act play and it's very theatrical in its presentation too. Michael doesn't look anything like Jobs but he captures his essence offering an intelligent,cold and realistic portrayal. It's one of my favorite performances. The script works very well in the first act,at the end it borders a bit on the saccharine but overall I liked Sorkin's work. He deserved a nomination. 



Purusha said:


> Could it be that Michael himself is making things up? *I mean all this talk about his penis instead his performance in Shame surely took his toll On him. He always seems to blush and looks really uncomfortable when this topic comes up. * Anyway, I read an interview with MF where he told the interviewer about another interview, obviousely with a female interviewer, who asked him very Personal questions about his penis, his sexlife and sexpractices. He said to this male interviewer that first he felt harassed by this woman, but then he thought: "ok girl,  if you want to talk sex, let's talk sex." He told her that he had sex with a different woman every day, that he would get erections during love scenes and some more stuff he just made up for her. He said he only wanted to mock her and only told her what she wanted to hear, but apperently she believed every word he Said and wrote it in her article.  Of course it could also be that his PR people told him to shut up after this first interview and he wanted to play down what he had said. Who knows.  But as I think he's got a very wicked and mischievous kind of humour I am inclined to believe his version.  Funny story, anyway.





Purusha said:


> I did a bit of research. The interview which he is refering to must be one with a journalist called Camilla Long and was printed in the Sunday Times. When you go to the Sunday Times website you can read the beginning of the article in which she already fantasizes about MF being naked. To read the full article you have to subscribe.  I didn't find this second article. It's not GQ, but there is another one on GQ in which he also talks about it. There the interviewer tells him about the last sentence in the article in which Camilla suggests that Michael had willingly shown her his penis if she had asked and with a bucket of champagne. Michael obviousely hadn't read the article and told the interviewer that he wouldn't have touched her with a barge pole. He seems to have been pretty upset. Here's the link:  http://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-gq-june-2012-interview


This. I feel like  at first he was amused and played with the topic,but then he was clearly annoyed. And yes,he was mocking Long and I'm sure she understood it.. You can read the interview in the old thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-230.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-231.html
Reading that GQ interview,it's easy to understand where those  blinds about his sexual life come from.. And it'd be nice if these blinds were just about "Fassbender sleeping around".. I totally agree with Ginger that his "hedonistic dark side" is more interesting. Funnily enough,at the end of that interview,even the interviewer probably  thought  that an hedonistic dark side was more interesting.  




llllllll said:


> Yeah and I think this interview of him at the Golden Globes helped either.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eADjGGmqg7g
> 
> He didn't even bother to put on a show of missing her :/
> 
> Seriously though, who says "It's kind of EXCITING" when someone talks about you being away from your gf? lol


"It's kind of exciting" was referred to  the frenetic pace of his life. He was talking about the fact that that he was going to leave the party early  to fly to London. It's something that he has already said talking about his life as an actor. 




Hackensack said:


> Interesting article about shooting that first image from AC, and Michael's work ethic--which is attested to by virtually everyone who works with him (though doesn't show up in the Blinds or Anons!) http://berna-v-photography.blogspot.it/2016/04/assassins-creed-first-look.html


 Thanks!  




Purusha said:


> Oh and I also read a review from this very Camilla Long about Macbeth. Unsurprisingly she  finds it's a bit of ****. Seems Michael didn't respond to her the way she had imagined...


 To be fair,she reviewed his roles in 12YAS and Steve Jobs very well. I've read  other exchanges on twitter about Macbeth and  she really didn't like it,above all how Lady Macbeth was portrayed.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> There were also many people in this thread saying certain people were taking meetings with high profile directors in May of last year. I'm still waiting for those results.  But, I do see many high profile jobs being filled left and right. Go figure.



Personally speaking,I've just mentioned a possible Bergman biopic.. Also,I've not heard of high profile jobs particularly right for her. Honestly,I can't say if she's looking for more "auterish" roles or more meanstream stuff. She has three movies coming out and she's currently shooting another one,so she's not exactly unemployed.  I think she has all the time to choose what is better for her. 



gingerglory said:


> Yes, these quotes are from Feb GQ UK Feb. 2012. http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/michael-fassbender-interview If you read them in the context, he clearly was answering the interviewer's question about actors' reputation in general. He answered honestly from his observation of his profession and he is aware of the environment of temptation due to their position and he acknowledged his weakness and kept them in check. *That's a very open, mature, and honest answer. He is not pretentious. *Unfortunately some people like to twist his words and his good humor into something more &#8220;hedonistic dark side&#8221; because that will fill into their fantasy and that is more interesting to them.
> 
> Yeah, the notorious Camilla Long is a perfect example. Just because Michael played a sex addict in Shame and he has to talk about sex in the interviews for promoting Shame, it doesn't mean he is willing to be objectified.* Michael is very charming, attentive, personable but unfortunately some people read that as he's easy. *In reality if women throw themselves to him and objectify him, I'm sure he will response it as he responded to Camilla Long "I don&#8217;t think I would touch her with a barge pole."
> 
> Some people complain about his recent interviews are dull and he is guarded and talks less. *Well, look at what happened when he's open and humorous, his words get twisted and used for fantasies, which feed BI and anons*.  Also look at what happened when he told GQ that he won't be able to campaign for 12yrs because he had to film SW. *That quote got blown out of proportion and later he had to explain himself again in another GQ interview. No wonder he's more guarded now. People learn lessons*.I would too if I were him.


 ^This.


----------



## llllllll

Morgane said:


> I'm glad to read that you liked it.  I will read the book after watching the movie,but based on what I know,I think Michael and Alicia are right for their roles.  I'm looking forward to it. Early reactions are very positive.
> 
> Great! I was almost sure about his win. Steve Jobs is not a conventional biopic. I'm sure you can appreciate it even if you're not interested in the subject. It's staged like a three act play and it's very theatrical in its presentation too. Michael doesn't look anything like Jobs but he captures his essence offering an intelligent,cold and realistic portrayal. It's one of my favorite performances. The script works very well in the first act,at the end it borders a bit on the saccharine but overall I liked Sorkin's work. He deserved a nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> This. I feel like  at first he was amused and played with the topic,but then he was clearly annoyed. And yes,he was mocking Long and I'm sure she understood it.. You can read the interview in the old thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-230.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-231.html
> Reading that GQ interview,it's easy to understand where those  blinds about his sexual life come from.. And it'd be nice if these blinds were just about "Fassbender sleeping around".. I totally agree with Ginger that his "hedonistic dark side" is more interesting. Funnily enough,at the end of that interview,even the interviewer probably  thought  that an hedonistic dark side was more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's kind of exciting" was referred to  the frenetic pace of his life. He was talking about the fact that that he was going to leave the party early  to fly to London. It's something that he has already said talking about his life as an actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair,she reviewed his roles in 12YAS and Steve Jobs very well. I've read  other exchanges on twitter about Macbeth and  she really didn't like it,above all how Lady Macbeth was portrayed.



Yes but in context it sounds wrong. Plus that combined with "it's about time I did the walk of shame"? Not a good look.


----------



## Selayang430

""It's kind of exciting" was referred to  the frenetic pace of his life. He was talking about the fact that that he was going to leave the party early  to fly to London. It's something that he has already said talking about his life as an actor."

Thanks! Finally someone corrected it. He actually referred to the fact that he was leaving soon to London for an exciting filming


----------



## Selayang430

" "I haven't done the walk of shame in a while, it's about time"." -- A couple of months still no tabloids story on "walk the shame", is he a member of NATO ?! ( No Action Talk Only ) Of course there are always blind items ( verbal diarrhea ) to fill up the vacant. 

On a serious note, give the guy some room. He is under tight scrutiny like some highly regulated industry! Lol! Poor Michael. No wonder he learns his lesson and be more guarded during interview to avoid further "audit observation"!


----------



## llllllll

Selayang430 said:


> " "I haven't done the walk of shame in a while, it's about time"." -- A couple of months still no tabloids story on "walk the shame", is he a member of NATO ?! ( No Action Talk Only ) Of course there are always blind items ( verbal diarrhea ) to fill up the vacant.
> 
> On a serious note, give the guy some room. He is under tight scrutiny like some highly regulated industry! Lol! Poor Michael. No wonder he learns his lesson and be more guarded during interview to avoid further "audit observation"!



Lol we're not going to hear about everything he does in his life. I'm going by what HE said. Regardless of what was done who says things like that when in a relationship? I would slap by bf he did.


----------



## Selayang430

llllllll said:


> Lol we're not going to hear about everything he does in his life. I'm going by what HE said. Regardless of what was done who says things like that when in a relationship? I would slap by bf he did.



Ok, like he is giving testimony in court! Everything you say forms part or whole of the evidence that can be used against you if applicable. 
Luckily you are not his girlfriend. By the way, don't know if Alicia did slap him after hearing that too.


----------



## miasharma

Selayang430 said:


> Ok, like he is giving testimony in court! Everything you say forms part or whole of the evidence that can be used against you if applicable.
> Luckily you are not his girlfriend. By the way, *don't know if Alicia did slap him after hearing that* too.



She might have thrown her heel at Michael after hearing that! You know she has done that before.


----------



## miasharma

llllllll said:


> Lol we're not going to hear about everything he does in his life. I'm going by what HE said. Regardless of what was done who says things like that when in a relationship? I would slap by bf he did.



Right! No one even knows where in the world Michael is let alone what he is doing. So he could be lovingly adoring at his girlfriend somewhere or doing walks of shame and wrecking sweetshops. No one really knows...


----------



## Selayang430

miasharma said:


> She might have thrown her heel at Michael after hearing that! You know she has done that before.



"Has done that before"? So good?! But don't tell me it was from BI (verbal diarrhea) .


----------



## llllllll

Selayang430 said:


> Ok, like he is giving testimony in court! Everything you say forms part or whole of the evidence that can be used against you if applicable.
> Luckily you are not his girlfriend. By the way, don't know if Alicia did slap him after hearing that too.



Dude I'm just pointing out what he said was inappropriate for someone that is in a relationship. No need to get so defensive.


----------



## llllllll

miasharma said:


> Right! No one even knows where in the world Michael is let alone what he is doing. So he could be lovingly adoring at his girlfriend somewhere or doing walks of shame and wrecking sweetshops. No one really knows...



Exactly. I don't understand why some people choose to only see the negative or only see the positives. I swear some people on here act like they actually know them.


----------



## gingerglory

Selayang430 said:


> " "I haven't done the walk of shame in a while, it's about time"." -- A couple of months still no tabloids story on "walk the shame", is he a member of NATO ?! ( No Action Talk Only ) Of course there are always blind items ( verbal diarrhea ) to fill up the vacant.
> 
> *On a serious note, give the guy some room.* He is under tight scrutiny like some highly regulated industry! Lol! Poor Michael. No wonder he learns his lesson and be more guarded during interview to avoid further "audit observation"!



Yeah, I honestly didn't think twice about these two poorly un-entertained "interviews" until now after I see such a long discussion about them in here. These GG fast-food style interviews are always pretty superficial to me. It's funny some people never discuss and analyze his more serious, more in-depth and more interesting (at least to me) interviews like this. 

To me, he is using his usual dry wicked humor in the first one with the female interviewer. Usually when he finds the interview questions are kind of unnecessary, or self explanatory, he just gives "one word" answers, so you see the interviewer feel kind of hard to continue. I suspect he takes some wicked pleasure from it to see them struggle lol and then later he takes pity on them and gives some more explanation. Those questions like "this would be your first win if you take the GG", "what would that moment be like for you","how did you feel when you step on the RC"...They are really meaningless and boring for me. When she got to ask about Alicia and when Michael really started to talk and said he was proud of her, she cut him off. I mean...*shrug*. As for the "Mystery bowl questions" interview, I thought it's just lame. That interview last more than 2 mins with several people participating this superficial "game". His part last like 16 seconds and the question is obviously for tricking people. I don't know how people will answer this type of question. You can't be too uptight about it otherwise people will say you are a prude or you are boring (if Michael said something like I don't think I've done walk of shame for a while because I'm in a relationship, would that be seen as uncalled for or for some people it becomes a PR?), but if you try to be funny, you have to be smart about it too otherwise you ended up with criticism as well. For me he is just trying to play along with the male interviewer and he is obviously not good at it in that short amount of time.


----------



## miasharma

gingerglory said:


> if Michael said something like I don't think I've done walk of shame for a while because *I'm in a relationship, would that be seen as uncalled for*



Why exactly is that uncalled for? If he cant say he is in a relationship after 18 months of being with someone, there is something very wrong with his relationship. Just saying


----------



## miasharma

Selayang430 said:


> "Has done that before"? So good?! But don't tell me it was from BI (verbal diarrhea) .



LOL no, you are safe from verbal diarrhea. Someone on twitter posted it and looking at the user's history up to that point, she really did not have any reason to hate on Alicia. Also, no its not good. Its crazy behavior to use physical force to hit someone.


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I honestly didn't think twice about these two poorly un-entertained "interviews" until now after I see such a long discussion about them in here. These GG fast-food style interviews are always pretty superficial to me. It's funny some people never discuss and analyze his more serious, more in-depth and more interesting (at least to me) interviews like this.
> 
> To me, he is using his usual dry wicked humor in the first one with the female interviewer. Usually when he finds the interview questions are kind of unnecessary, or self explanatory, he just gives "one word" answers, so you see the interviewer feel kind of hard to continue. I suspect he takes some wicked pleasure from it to see them struggle lol and then later he takes pity on them and gives some more explanation. Those questions like "this would be your first win if you take the GG", "what would that moment be like for you","how did you feel when you step on the RC"...They are really meaningless and boring for me. When she got to ask about Alicia and when Michael really started to talk and said he was proud of her, she cut him off. I mean...*shrug*. As for the "Mystery bowl questions" interview, I thought it's just lame. That interview last more than 2 mins with several people participating this superficial "game". His part last like 16 seconds and the question is obviously for tricking people. I don't know how people will answer this type of question. You can't be too uptight about it otherwise people will say you are a prude or you are boring (if Michael said something like I don't think I've done walk of shame for a while because I'm in a relationship, would that be seen as uncalled for or for some people it becomes a PR?), but if you try to be funny, you have to be smart about it too otherwise you ended up with criticism as well. For me he is just trying to play along with the male interviewer and he is obviously not good at it in that short amount of time.



I also surprised to find that a simple interview was being analyzed like a witness' testimonial! Lol
He will learn and be more careful next time knowing he may be held "responsible" for a non harmful joke! 
Let's celebrate his double joys in winning Jupiter award and IFTA! Cheers!


----------



## Underoos!

llllllll said:


> Exactly. I don't understand why some people choose to only see the negative or only see the positives. I swear some people on here act like they actually know them.



I totally agree.  But I do find it amusing that it's either, "Michael's a cheater!!" or "ohhh nooo, Saint Michael would never cheat on precious Alicia..."  



Selayang430 said:


> I also surprised to find that a simple interview was being analyzed like a witness' testimonial! Lol
> He will learn and be more careful next time knowing he may be held "responsible" for a non harmful joke!
> Let's celebrate his double joys in winning Jupiter award and IFTA! Cheers!



This is a gossip site.  All things relating to Michael will get over analyzed.  And that's part of the fun!


----------



## llllllll

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I honestly didn't think twice about these two poorly un-entertained "interviews" until now after I see such a long discussion about them in here. These GG fast-food style interviews are always pretty superficial to me. It's funny some people never discuss and analyze his more serious, more in-depth and more interesting (at least to me) interviews like this.
> 
> To me, he is using his usual dry wicked humor in the first one with the female interviewer. Usually when he finds the interview questions are kind of unnecessary, or self explanatory, he just gives "one word" answers, so you see the interviewer feel kind of hard to continue. I suspect he takes some wicked pleasure from it to see them struggle lol and then later he takes pity on them and gives some more explanation. Those questions like "this would be your first win if you take the GG", "what would that moment be like for you","how did you feel when you step on the RC"...They are really meaningless and boring for me. When she got to ask about Alicia and when Michael really started to talk and said he was proud of her, she cut him off. I mean...*shrug*. As for the "Mystery bowl questions" interview, I thought it's just lame. That interview last more than 2 mins with several people participating this superficial "game". His part last like 16 seconds and the question is obviously for tricking people. I don't know how people will answer this type of question. You can't be too uptight about it otherwise people will say you are a prude or you are boring (if Michael said something like I don't think I've done walk of shame for a while because I'm in a relationship, would that be seen as uncalled for or for some people it becomes a PR?), but if you try to be funny, you have to be smart about it too otherwise you ended up with criticism as well. For me he is just trying to play along with the male interviewer and he is obviously not good at it in that short amount of time.



Look I'm not trying to make their relationship look bad (just observing a few things) but you are going through a lot of mental gymnastics here. 

There was NO reason for him to say "It's about time". Absolutely none. It was just plain disrespectful. No amount of pressure to be funny/smart required him to say it or justified him saying it. 

You and PearlyQueen accuse others of project their fantasies onto him (which maybe true) but don't you guys realise you are doing the exact same thing?

Even when he is so straightforward about something you try to find so many ways to justify it. I doubt any of the other taken guys that were interviewed expressed an interesting in being with other women just because they were doing a 'superficial' interview or were 'under pressure to be funny/smart'.

At the end of the day we don't know them. Everyone is interpreting things the way THEY want.


----------



## llllllll

Underoos! said:


> I totally agree.  But I do find it amusing that it's either, "Michael's a cheater!!" or "ohhh nooo, Saint Michael would never cheat on precious Alicia..."
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gossip site.  All things relating to Michael will get over analyzed.  And that's part of the fun!



Yeah haha it's like how do you know? You don't know him (probably). 

Both sides are just as bad as each others. But I hate it when people talk like they know him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> Yeah haha it's like how do you know? You don't know him (probably).
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides are just as bad as each others. But I hate it when people talk like they know him.




Are you sure nobody does know him/them or just making assumptions?

There is a world of difference in giving a tongue in cheek answer to a lame mystery bowl question and actually behaving that way. His first response to that question was to say the question was for the "interviewer", when pressed said something he thought would be amusing. People do that kind of thing all the time, both in relationships and single. For example James McAvoy (happily married for 10 years) frequently says "naughty" things in interviews. If taken at face value only - as some here are doing with Michael - they would say totally inappropriate for a married man to say and if he were my husband I'd slap him round the face. They are off the cuff, tongue in cheek responses that are very common, at least in the UK, maybe in America these things are taken literally?? I doubt that though, a woman in the same mystery bowl sequence replied to her question by saying she's a virgin, but I don't think she expected anyone to believe her.

The hankering after the "2012 Michael" is pretty futile too. Whoever he was back then it's clear he's happy being part of a couple with Alicia NOW. Only time will tell how long it lasts but like any other couple I'm sure they both intend to stay together for the long term. Why do some people struggle so badly accepting that's the way his life is just now? Analysing every photo, picking apart every word and nuance, pseudo body language experts declaring their hand holding doesn't match up to requirements or there's half an inch too much between their hips....etc etc etc. Michael is not boring, he wasn't put on this planet just to enliven fantasies, he's a human being who needs and deserves happiness like anyone else. He's happy so why not be happy for him?


----------



## gingerglory

llllllll said:


> Look I'm not trying to make their relationship look bad (just observing a few things) but you are going through a lot of mental gymnastics here.
> 
> 
> 
> There was NO reason for him to say "It's about time". Absolutely none. It was just plain disrespectful. No amount of pressure to be funny/smart required him to say it or justified him saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> You and PearlyQueen accuse others of project their fantasies onto him (which maybe true) but don't you guys realise you are doing the exact same thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Even when he is so straightforward about something you try to find so many ways to justify it. I doubt any of the other taken guys that were interviewed expressed an interesting in being with other women just because they were doing a 'superficial' interview or were 'under pressure to be funny/smart'.
> 
> 
> 
> *At the end of the day we don't know them. Everyone is interpreting things the way THEY want.*


*


That's what I did. I expressed my opinions and my interpretations about these interviews based on the content and the overall impression I have about him from years of being his fan. I wasn't trying to persuade you to agree with me or assuming you were trying to make their relationship look bad. My opinions about these interviews remain the same regardless his personal status (being single or in a relationship with whoever). 

This is a forum. When a certain subject has been brought, people will have their say. In this case mine is just different than yours. We can agree on disagree but I will not remain silent just because I have different opinions. Anyway if you go back to see the thread, you will see that was my first time to say my opinions about these interviews. I expressed what I wanted and that would also be the last time I discuss them. I have no interest nor more to say about the matter. You can carry on whatever you want.*


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> Yeah and I think this interview of him at the Golden Globes helped either.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eADjGGmqg7g
> 
> He didn't even bother to put on a show of missing her :/
> 
> Seriously though, who says "It's kind of EXCITING" when someone talks about you being away from your gf? lol



Haha, seriously. This guy can't win! Every word he does say, or worse, does not say is being dissected by so many people. What is he supposed to do? Start sobbing and crying? That's just the way things are for him. It's his private matter how much he misses or not misses his gf. I wouldn't show my distress to journalists, too.


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> I'm glad to read that you liked it.  I will read the book after watching the movie,but based on what I know,I think Michael and Alicia are right for their roles.  I'm looking forward to it. Early reactions are very positive.
> 
> Great! I was almost sure about his win. Steve Jobs is not a conventional biopic. I'm sure you can appreciate it even if you're not interested in the subject. It's staged like a three act play and it's very theatrical in its presentation too. Michael doesn't look anything like Jobs but he captures his essence offering an intelligent,cold and realistic portrayal. It's one of my favorite performances. The script works very well in the first act,at the end it borders a bit on the saccharine but overall I liked Sorkin's work. He deserved a nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> This. I feel like  at first he was amused and played with the topic,but then he was clearly annoyed. And yes,he was mocking Long and I'm sure she understood it.. You can read the interview in the old thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-230.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/michael-fassbender-505747-231.html
> Reading that GQ interview,it's easy to understand where those  blinds about his sexual life come from.. And it'd be nice if these blinds were just about "Fassbender sleeping around".. I totally agree with Ginger that his "hedonistic dark side" is more interesting. Funnily enough,at the end of that interview,even the interviewer probably  thought  that an hedonistic dark side was more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's kind of exciting" was referred to  the frenetic pace of his life. He was talking about the fact that that he was going to leave the party early  to fly to London. It's something that he has already said talking about his life as an actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair,she reviewed his roles in 12YAS and Steve Jobs very well. I've read  other exchanges on twitter about Macbeth and  she really didn't like it,above all how Lady Macbeth was portrayed.



Thanks for the links. It's quite funny but gives you more information about the interviewer then about the interviewed. She's writing many words but obviousely she isn't interested in Michaels work as she finds him boring when he's talking about this. 

I didn't know about her reviews of 12YAS and SJ. I just came across the one about Macbeth. So no bad blood there...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pics from the Trespass Against Us filming on this website:

http://luxartists.net/portfolio/trespass-us/

Hope this gets released soon!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Pics from the Trespass Against Us filming on this website:
> 
> http://luxartists.net/portfolio/trespass-us/
> 
> Hope this gets released soon!



Thanks. Looks intriguing and different! The one that a car was stuck in the door is kind of hilarious for some reason.

Just found this



> Editing Services &#8207;@InfoEditing  Apr 10
> I have a script read with the talented Michael Fassbender tomorrow- His new movie is secret safe with me.  #scriptchat





> Editing Services &#8207;@InfoEditing  22m22 minutes ago
> Fantastic script read- Thank goodness that's over- Just lost half my body weight- highly recommended.



So there is a new film in development? Very curious what it is!

And this 
"Actors who appear in the best films" http://www.vox.com/2016/4/11/11381206/worst-actors-hollywood 
Guess who is the critics darling.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Thanks. Looks intriguing and different! The one that a car was stuck in the door is kind of hilarious for some reason.
> 
> Just found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there is a new film in development? Very curious what it is!
> 
> And this
> "Actors who appear in the best films" http://www.vox.com/2016/4/11/11381206/worst-actors-hollywood
> Guess who is the critics darling.




Yeah, TAU looks very intriguing; I remember well when it was being filmed in summer 2014. I checked the Film 4 website and it's still slated for a 2016 release in the UK. Would be great if it got a showing at one of the upcoming film festivals.

That tweet is also intriguing; the tweeter is Dublin based - wonder if it's connected to the Cuchulain project that's been knocking around for years?

And great to see Michael ranked so highly by critics - they recognise quality when they see it [emoji2]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, TAU looks very intriguing; I remember well when it was being filmed in summer 2014. I checked the Film 4 website and it's still slated for a 2016 release in the UK. Would be great if it got a showing at one of the upcoming film festivals.
> 
> That tweet is also intriguing; the tweeter is Dublin based - wonder if it's connected to the Cuchulain project that's been knocking around for years?
> 
> And great to see Michael ranked so highly by critics - they recognise quality when they see it [emoji2]


 
Very glad that Michael is ranked so highly by critics. Thanks for sharing the info .


----------



## Hackensack

Here's a follow-up to the "actors who appear in the best films," which also looks at Cotillard and then at AC.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2016/04/11/here-are-two-charts-that-will-make-you-believe-in-the-assassins-creed-movie/#4455d51f7ed2


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> I'm glad to read that you liked it.  I will read the book after watching the movie,but based on what I know,I think Michael and Alicia are right for their roles.  I'm looking forward to it. Early reactions are very positive
> 
> You should read the book first. There's so much going on within the character of Tom and his past,  I'm not sure how it will be translated in the film. I'm sure everybody fits in his/her role. I really loved the book, but it is very emotional.


----------



## Purusha

I found this two articles about Shame. I don't know if they are of any use to you because they are in German. The first is a review of Shame which I find beautifully written, the second is an interview with Michael about Shame. I could translate if somebody is interested. 


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/shame-im-kino-wieviel-sex-braucht-der-mann-1.1296398

http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/540968/Sexsucht-ist-in-erster-Linie-eine-Flucht


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Haha, seriously. This guy can't win! Every word he does say, or worse, does not say is being dissected by so many people. What is he supposed to do? Start sobbing and crying? That's just the way things are for him. It's his private matter how much he misses or not misses his gf. I wouldn't show my distress to journalists, too.



Just saying it like it it.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> Just saying it like it it.



I'm not critisizing you or anybody else. I just find it funny , because everybody sees things differently. And it must be hard for him to cope with it. I'm not saying anybodys wrong or right because I don't know. 

In Interviews with german journalists he's always forced to speak German. He' s always struggeling with that too. He clearly feels uncomfortable with it but has to play the game. 

I only wonder if he likes being interviewed and if he thinks carefully about what to say. I mean he must be aware about what questions  will be asked.


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> I'm not critisizing you or anybody else. I just find it funny , because everybody sees things differently. And it must be hard for him to cope with it. I'm not saying anybodys wrong or right because I don't know.
> 
> In Interviews with german journalists he's always forced to speak German. He' s always struggeling with that too. He clearly feels uncomfortable with it but has to play the game.
> 
> I only wonder if he likes being interviewed and if he thinks carefully about what to say. I mean he must be aware about what questions  will be asked.



I don't think he likes it very much. Unless he is with certain people or certain interviews. For e.g he seems very comfortable with Anne Thompson. She's a great interviewer.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> I don't think he likes it very much. Unless he is with certain people or certain interviews. For e.g he seems very comfortable with Anne Thompson. She's a great interviewer.



Oh yes. I've seen an interview with her and he was very relaxed. But she only talks about his work and that's a subject he feels confident and comfortable about. Not to compare with Camilla Long&#128521;


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> LOL no, you are safe from verbal diarrhea. Someone on twitter posted it and looking at the user's history up to that point, she really did not have any reason to hate on Alicia. Also, no its not good. Its crazy behavior to use physical force to hit someone.


That tweet was posted in her thread. It was not a firsthand account.. if apparently she doesn't have any reason to hate on Alicia,we don't know anything about her source.. After a year,I an say that I've never read a similar story about her. On the contrary,I've always read very nice things about her. I remember in particular two extras who worked on Tulip Fever and Son of a Gun.. their accounts were not exactly about how  "Alicia Vikander likes to throw shoes when  they are the wrong size".



llllllll said:


> Yes but in context it sounds wrong. Plus that combined with "it's about time I did the walk of shame"? Not a good look.


Yes,it may be misinterpreted,but it's always been obvious to me that he was not talking about Alicia.. And  I agree with Gingerglory and Pearlyqueen that the "walk of shame" answer was basically a tongue in cheek answer.. Honestly I didn't even pay attention to it. 




gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I honestly didn't think twice about these two poorly un-entertained "interviews" until now after I see such a long discussion about them in here. These GG fast-food style interviews are always pretty superficial to me. It's funny some people never discuss and analyze his more serious, more in-depth and more interesting (at least to me) interviews like this.
> 
> *To me, he is using his usual dry wicked humor in the first one with the female interviewer. Usually when he finds the interview questions are kind of unnecessary, or self explanatory, he just gives "one word" answers, so you see the interviewer feel kind of hard to continue. I suspect he takes some wicked pleasure from it to see them struggle lol and then later he takes pity on them and gives some more explanation. *Those questions like "this would be your first win if you take the GG", "what would that moment be like for you","how did you feel when you step on the RC"...They are really meaningless and boring for me. When she got to ask about Alicia and when Michael really started to talk and said he was proud of her, she cut him off. I mean...*shrug*. As for the "Mystery bowl questions" interview, I thought it's just lame. That interview last more than 2 mins with several people participating this superficial "game". His part last like 16 seconds and the question is obviously for tricking people. I don't know how people will answer this type of question. You can't be too uptight about it otherwise people will say you are a prude or you are boring (if Michael said something like I don't think I've done walk of shame for a while because I'm in a relationship, would that be seen as uncalled for or for some people it becomes a PR?), but if you try to be funny, you have to be smart about it too otherwise you ended up with criticism as well. For me he is just trying to play along with the male interviewer and he is obviously not good at it in that short amount of time.


Ramin Setoodeh knows one or two things about his humor..


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> Thanks for the links. It's quite funny but gives you more information about the interviewer then about the interviewed. She's writing many words but obviousely she isn't interested in Michaels work as she finds him boring when he's talking about this.
> 
> I didn't know about her reviews of 12YAS and SJ. I just came across the one about Macbeth. *So no bad blood there*...


Not exactly.. She's not very happy about that answer in the GQ interview..



pearlyqueen said:


> Pics from the Trespass Against Us filming on this website:
> 
> http://luxartists.net/portfolio/trespass-us/
> 
> Hope this gets released soon!


Thanks



gingerglory said:


> Thanks. Looks intriguing and different! The one that a car was stuck in the door is kind of hilarious for some reason.
> 
> Just found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there is a new film in development? Very curious what it is!
> 
> And this
> "Actors who appear in the best films" http://www.vox.com/2016/4/11/11381206/worst-actors-hollywood
> Guess who is the critics darling.


Great!  And he has been in more movies than actors like Cumberbatch. That 5% is for Jonah Hex..  De Niro is lucky because his good movies are really good..



pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, TAU looks very intriguing; I remember well when it was being filmed in summer 2014. I checked the Film 4 website and it's still slated for a 2016 release in the UK. Would be great if it got a showing at one of the upcoming film festivals.
> 
> That tweet is also intriguing; the tweeter is Dublin based - *wonder if it's connected to the Cuchulain project that's been knocking around for years?
> *
> And great to see Michael ranked so highly by critics - they recognise quality when they see it [emoji2]


I was also thinking that.



Purusha said:


> I'm not critisizing you or anybody else. I just find it funny , because everybody sees things differently. And it must be hard for him to cope with it. I'm not saying anybodys wrong or right because I don't know.
> 
> In Interviews with german journalists he's always forced to speak German. He' s always struggeling with that too. He clearly feels uncomfortable with it but has to play the game.
> 
> I only wonder if he likes being interviewed and *if he thinks carefully about what to say. I mean he must be aware about what questions  will be asked*.


Yes,at least in the past few years. But it's normal that he's more aware.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> wonder if it's connected to the Cuchulain project that's been knocking around for years?



Oh right, it's been years that we haven't heard anything about it.



Morgane said:


> Ramin Setoodeh knows one or two things about his humor..



Hahaha, did you mean this interview of his? http://variety.com/2015/film/market...en-not-leaving-macbeth-steve-jobs-1201493611/ I was laughing so hard when I read it. Michael must have tons of fun when he teased him like that. lol

Also this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOpoHlLjclo
With that mask on, he just had a perfect tool to troll hard and let it go wild.lol. I mean the first min or so...that poor interviewer


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Oh yes. I've seen an interview with her and he was very relaxed. But she only talks about his work and that's a subject he feels confident and comfortable about. Not to compare with Camilla Long&#128521;



Oh god yeah that Camilla Long interview was embarrassing to read. To say the least.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> Oh god yeah that Camilla Long interview was embarrassing to read. To say the least.



Yeah, actually in one of the first sentences she describes him as "the freshest meat"! That's what he is to her. That is embarrasing! Think it was the other way round!


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> That's wonderful and it's his fifth wins now. I've seen it and it's great. Not a traditional biopic but a very innovative and unique piece, and not everyone's cup of tea but I agree with Michael it will stand the test of the time. If you are not interested in the subject but interested in the performance, then you are still in for a treat because Michael is literally almost in every frame of the film. It's an absolute show case of his acting muscle. It's nothing like his previous performance. He made enormous work look so effortless.
> 
> I watched it yesterday. I have to say, though not interested in the topic, I found it very gripping! You didn't get time to breathe. Michael as well as Kate did an excellent job. And I find it fascinating how he can change his looks (I don't know how Steve Jobs looked like - so I don't bother). In every movie I have seen with him he looks different. And he doesn't seem to care what he looks like, if it fits for the role. I like that.
> And also he makes it possible to see the human side of his characters. Even without much dialogue like in Slow West. I love that film.


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> Thanks. Looks intriguing and different! The one that a car was stuck in the door is kind of hilarious for some reason.
> 
> Just found this
> 
> 
> So there is a new film in development? Very curious what it is!
> 
> And this
> "Actors who appear in the best films" http://www.vox.com/2016/4/11/11381206/worst-actors-hollywood
> Guess who is the critics darling.



Coincidence, that the first two ranks go to irish actors? I always liked DDL. And except for JH I really loved all of MF's films. Though I just saw a little Part of JH. I didn't like it. 
A couple of weeks ago I went to London to see Kenneth Branagh live on stage in The Painkiller. It was so brilliant that we saw it again on the next day. There's something about these irish actors!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, TAU looks very intriguing; I remember well when it was being filmed in summer 2014. I checked the Film 4 website and it's still slated for a 2016 release in the UK. Would be great if it got a showing at one of the upcoming film festivals.
> 
> That tweet is also intriguing; the tweeter is Dublin based - wonder if it's connected to the Cuchulain project that's been knocking around for years?
> 
> And great to see Michael ranked so highly by critics - they recognise quality when they see it [emoji2]



Does anybody know what this Cuchulain project is about? Sounds like an action movie to me.


----------



## Purusha

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/macbeth/michael-fassbender-interview/

I found this one. 
I like the Terrence Malick bit in it and that MF thinks "he hadn't delivered" in The Counselor. I mean: he was the only good thing in this film. He was the only one who delivered.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Coincidence, that the first two ranks go to irish actors? I always liked DDL. And except for JH I really loved all of MF's films. Though I just saw a little Part of JH. I didn't like it.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I went to London to see Kenneth Branagh live on stage in The Painkiller. It was so brilliant that we saw it again on the next day. There's something about these irish actors!




I've been meaning to see The Painkiller - glad to hear it's so good!

Btw, Daniel Day Lewis was born and raised in England to English parents, his father Cecil was the Poet Laureate of England. He holds dual British/Irish citizenship as his father is of Northern Irish descent.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Does anybody know what this Cuchulain project is about? Sounds like an action movie to me.




This article gives a lot of info about the Cuchulain project - he was an ancient warrior from Ulster. More like Macbeth than an action movie!

http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2012/feb/24/michael-fassbender-celtic-cuchulain


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> I've been meaning to see The Painkiller - glad to hear it's so good!
> 
> Yes, you should go and see The Painkiller. It's only on till 30th April! It's hillarious! They are moving so fast you don't get time to recover from laughing.
> 
> Btw, Daniel Day Lewis was born and raised in England to English parents, his father Cecil was the Poet Laureate of England. He holds dual British/Irish citizenship as his father is of Northern Irish descent.



Thanks for letting me know! So the best actors in the world are either irish or english or both &#128521;
And let's not forget the scottish (McAvoy - love his accent) and welsh ((Rowan Atkinson - loved his Blackadder)&#128521;

That's no joke. I am serious about it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Thanks for letting me know! So the best actors in the world are either irish or english or both [emoji6]
> 
> And let's not forget the scottish (McAvoy - love his accent) and welsh ((Rowan Atkinson - loved his Blackadder)[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> That's no joke. I am serious about it.




Loool, well a lot of them are, but English, Scots, Welsh are all British anyway! And Northern Ireland is also part of the U.K. as well as Ireland.


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> This article gives a lot of info about the Cuchulain project - he was an ancient warrior from Ulster. More like Macbeth than an action movie!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2012/feb/24/michael-fassbender-celtic-cuchulain



Thanks for the link

Son of the Celtic deity Lug (sometimes Lugh), Cuchulain is depicted as a fearsome warrior who in times of conflict would warp into a terrifying battle frenzy, or ríastrad, in which he would become unrecognisable and slay friends and enemies alike. 

Sounds like a very likeable guy! But I'm sure Michael can show his emotional, human, feminine side!

I just can't wait to see all this films!!


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> I watched it yesterday. I have to say, though not interested in the topic, *I found it very gripping! You didn't get time to breathe.* Michael as well as Kate did an excellent job. And I find it fascinating how he can change his looks (I don't know how Steve Jobs looked like - so I don't bother). *In every movie I have seen with him he looks different. And he doesn't seem to care what he looks like, if it fits for the role. I like that.
> And also he makes it possible to see the human side of his characters.* Even without much dialogue like in Slow West. I love that film.



Glad that you enjoyed it. Exactly, it's like a machine gun, an action movie with words. You blink and two hours are gone.  And yes, that's why critics call him a chameleon" and a "screen dictator"(once he's on the screen, you can hardly take your eyes away from him). Also I think that why people rarely recognize him off the screen because he is so far removed from all the characters he created on screen. 

I like SW too. It has his kind of humor.



Purusha said:


> Does anybody know what this Cuchulain project is about? Sounds like an action movie to me.



It's an Irish Myth https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cú_Chulainn He and his production company have been developing it since 2012. He mentioned it at here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN4U_KA4V-8 and other interviews in late 2011 and in 2012. Last time I heard it was from the press conference of DoFP in 2014. Some journalist asked about it and he said they were still working on it.



Purusha said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/macbeth/michael-fassbender-interview/
> 
> I found this one.
> I like the Terrence Malick bit in it and that *MF thinks "he hadn't delivered" in The Counselor. I mean: he was the only good thing in this film. He was the only one who delivered.*



The main issue of the Counselor I think is the script and it's not everyone's cup of tea, although I enjoyed it. Michael is pretty harsh on himself. He actually delivered and even in movies like Jonah Hex, his performance is still good and may be the only enjoyable element. I think he is the kind of actors who not only delivers great performance but by doing so can elevate the whole film and make a mediocre movie great.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Glad that you enjoyed it. Exactly, it's like a machine gun, an action movie with words. You blink and two hours are gone.  And yes, that's why critics call him a chameleon" and a "screen dictator"(once he's on the screen, you can hardly take your eyes away from him). Also I think that why people rarely recognize him off the screen because he is so far removed from all the characters he created on screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I like SW too. It has his kind of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Irish Myth https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cú_Chulainn He and his production company have been developing it since 2012. He mentioned it at here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN4U_KA4V-8 and other interviews in late 2011 and in 2012. Last time I heard it was from the press conference of DoFP in 2014. Some journalist asked about it and he said they were still working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue of the Counselor I think is the script and it's not everyone's cup of tea, although I enjoyed it. Michael is pretty harsh on himself. He actually delivered and even in movies like Jonah Hex, his performance is still good and may be the only enjoyable element. I think he is the kind of actors who not only delivers great performance but by doing so can elevate the whole film and make a mediocre movie great.




I loved Steve Jobs too - couldn't believe 2 hours passed so quickly. Michael's performance is electrifying and the scene with Jeff Daniels was breathtaking!


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> Glad that you enjoyed it. Exactly, it's like a machine gun, an action movie with words. You blink and two hours are gone.  And yes, that's why critics call him a chameleon" and a "screen dictator"(once he's on the screen, you can hardly take your eyes away from him). Also I think that why people rarely recognize him off the screen because he is so far removed from all the characters he created on screen.
> 
> I like SW too. It has his kind of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Irish Myth https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cú_Chulainn He and his production company have been developing it since 2012. He mentioned it at here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN4U_KA4V-8 and other interviews in late 2011 and in 2012. Last time I heard it was from the press conference of DoFP in 2014. Some journalist asked about it and he said they were still working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue of the Counselor I think is the script and it's not everyone's cup of tea, although I enjoyed it. Michael is pretty harsh on himself. He actually delivered and even in movies like Jonah Hex, his performance is still good and may be the only enjoyable element. I think he is the kind of actors who not only delivers great performance but by doing so can elevate the whole film and make a mediocre movie great.



SW is very minimalist. Few action, few words, some humour but yet you understand it. I like that.

I did actually like The Counselor it was just a bit - I don't know- odd? sometimes. But I must see it again  in English as I only saw it on TV a few month ago. And that was in German. It sometimes makes a big difference. When you watch Hunger in German that long take in the middle is really boring, but when you hear Michael and Liam with their irish accents and the energy in their voices,it's living and you don't realize how long it is.


----------



## mollie12

Purusha said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/macbeth/michael-fassbender-interview/
> 
> I found this one.
> I like the Terrence Malick bit in it and that MF thinks "he hadn't delivered" in The Counselor. I mean: he was the only good thing in this film. He was the only one who delivered.



Eh, no.  I completely disagree with you and agree with MF on that one.  I think most of the cast is much better than him (Cruz, Pitt, Bardem, Perez, Blades, Ganz).  The only one who is worse is Diaz.  Granted, a lot of the cast is given a lot juicier/meatier dialogue to deliver or a more colorful character to play, but Cruz, for example, has just as thin a part as he has but brings more pathos to the table.  I don't think it's all MF's fault, but he's very stiff and miscast in The Counselor.  It's probably his worst performance.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Michael wraps The Snowman as the Alien: Covenant set is getting built...
> 
> https://www.scified.com/news/breaking-first-alien-covenant-movie-set-photos-leak-online



And then...they blew it up 

http://www.avpgalaxy.net/2016/04/11/explosion-seen-location-alien-covenant/


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> And then...they blew it up
> 
> http://www.avpgalaxy.net/2016/04/11/explosion-seen-location-alien-covenant/



Some pics


----------



## Selayang430

Fan made poster - for a laugh


----------



## Purusha

https://www.list.co.uk/article/79935-michael-fassbender-assassins-creed-is-a-fantasy-ride/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Fan made poster - for a laugh




Ha ha! Good one


----------



## Purusha

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC17oyIdYOLqySwIvzMusp_g

I wonder if Eric will change sides in the film again or do you think he stays with Apokalypse?


----------



## miss clare

mollie12 said:


> Eh, no.  I completely disagree with you and agree with MF on that one.  I think most of the cast is much better than him (Cruz, Pitt, Bardem, Perez, Blades, Ganz).  The only one who is worse is Diaz.  Granted, a lot of the cast is given a lot juicier/meatier dialogue to deliver or a more colorful character to play, but Cruz, for example, has just as thin a part as he has but brings more pathos to the table.  I don't think it's all MF's fault, but he's very stiff and miscast in The Counselor.  It's probably his worst performance.


I think he was great in The Counselor.  It was a difficult role because he was more of an archetype than a character.  Anyway, a lot of critics thought he was great too.

Austin  Siegemund-Broka (The Harvard Crimson):  Best of all is Fassbender, though, in a  performance of emotional highs and lows. He sometimes affects the  unsettling neutrality that has become his trademark, but McCarthy&#8217;s  script also has him let desperate tears trickle and burst into bitter,  shivering sobs. Fassbender happy is a rarer treat in his filmography,  and never has he been more disarmingly giddy than in a romantic moment  with Cruz&#8217;s character. It&#8217;s a magnificent performance x x x 

Steven Zeitchik (Los Angeles Times):                                                                                                                                                                             The movie shows Fassbender in one of his signature acting poses: suave  and swaggering with flashes of vulnerability, searingly intense but not  prone to wild displays of emotion. 

famousmovienews.com: Michael Fassbender has a number of moments where he simply gushes  emotion x x x his charisma really draws the audience into his character.  His character shifts status a number of times from cool player, to  enamored lover, to frustrated novice, to bewildered victim of  circumstance and he plain sells every moment x x x his authentic  performance reflects the emotional extremes one must be plagued with  upon involving him or herself in illegal activity with virtually no  experience.                                                                                                                                                                            

Richard Crouse: Fassbender&#8217;s shift from confident criminal to a man who lands himself in  a world of trouble after doing a good deed gives a nakedly raw  performance. As his desperation grows his defenses drop and the weight  of what he did in the name of greed crushes him.

Bill Goodykoontz (azcentral.com): It&#8217;s all artfully shot, as we would expect from Scott. And there are  plenty of lessons in morality, courtesy of McCarthy. Most of the actors  do what they do best &#8212; and by the end, Fassbender gets pretty close to  greatness. 

Kofi Outlaw (Screen Rant):   Fassbender masters at holding a slightly deranged look in those cold  blue eyes chiseled into his leading man face, and the movie&#8217;s narrative  makes great use of that idea (the slightly dirty, buttoned-down pretty  boy). 

Perry Seibert (TV Guide):  Fassbender can shift from dead-eyed shark to end-of-his-tether victim  with ease; it&#8217;s honestly hard to think of many actors who could play a  part this difficult this well.                                                                                                                                                                            

Mary O'Regan (blog): It&#8217;s Fassbender&#8217;s depiction of two opposing states of existence that  make the film work; the glutted-with-hubris &#8216;smart-***&#8217; who risks  everything for easy money, and then the grief-ridden and guilt-frenzied  shaking and shivering wreck that he becomes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^None of that means a person's individual opinion about a film or performance should change or is wrong.


----------



## Purusha

mollie12 said:


> Eh, no.  I completely disagree with you and agree with MF on that one.  I think most of the cast is much better than him (Cruz, Pitt, Bardem, Perez, Blades, Ganz).  The only one who is worse is Diaz.  Granted, a lot of the cast is given a lot juicier/meatier dialogue to deliver or a more colorful character to play, but Cruz, for example, has just as thin a part as he has but brings more pathos to the table.  I don't think it's all MF's fault, but he's very stiff and miscast in The Counselor.  It's probably his worst performance.



I watched it again. Michael's isn't stiff at all. The Counselor just tries to be cool at the beginning, thinks he's smarter, arrogant. Maybe that seems stiff. Michael's brilliant when things start going wrong. Anyway, what disturbs me is that some scenes are so strange. I don't understand some scenes. They don't explain themselves and I just don't get their correlation. Maybe it's better to understand in the extended cut. But it's in no way MF's fault.


----------



## Purusha

http://fassytea.tumblr.com/post/140337825657/hi-entertainment-anon-here-still-recovering-from

And I just came across this. You might already know it, but it's kind of sweet


----------



## Morgane

His performance in The Counselor is.. OK (he's very sexy though  ). I think he did what he could but I blame the writing.  The characters are cartoonish,archetypes but his (nameless) character in particular is flat,uninteresting. We could have sympathized more with him if the script had offered a better explanation of his motivations. His love for Laura hardly explains why he gets involved in the first place. Cruz has an equally uninteresting role,but her charcter  is more marginal. I think that in her case these flaws are less visible. I can't say that I disliked McCarthy's script. Some dialogues are really great and there're some fascinating ideas about greed,excess,morality,evil  but after a great start,scenes just die away. And the script was definitely.. dense. I can see why some people didn't understand what they had just seen.. However I liked how Scott presented the script. I really liked his direction. 



gingerglory said:


> *
> The main issue of the Counselor I think is the script and it's not everyone's cup of tea, *although I enjoyed it. Michael is pretty harsh on himself. He actually delivered and even in movies like Jonah Hex, his performance is still good and may be the only enjoyable element. I think he is the kind of actors who not only delivers great performance but by doing so can elevate the whole film and make a mediocre movie great.


Diaz's performance is more controversial (personally speaking, I didn't like her delivery),but the movie is so divisive because there're people who love McCarthy's work and people who absolutely loathe the script. 

http://grantland.com/hollywood-pros...n-cameron-diazs-performance-in-the-counselor/


> For what its worth, the script for The Counselor does read like a novel, in that it reads like a novelist wrote it. The length and depth of the stage directions would shame Alan Moore. (Along one wall are eight large oil portraits of celebrities: Bogart, Monroe, Dean, Elvis, Lennon, Miles Davis, Billie Holiday, and the Portuguese Formula One race driver The Marquis de Portago. The paintings are bright and quite striking but neither lurid nor cheap. They are oil paintings that look like really high quality pastels.) The dialogue is often eccentrically beautiful and appears to have been typed with zero consideration of the fact that people would someday have to say all these words out loud. *One of the most enjoyable things about the absurdly underrated film McCarthys Counselor script became (D, raved audiences surveyed by CinemaScore) is watching the actors find different ways to sell these lines as normal human speech; its like theyre all trying to coax music from some weird multi-chambered brass instrument theyve never seen before and arent even sure which end to blow into*.




On  another matter,I wonder if Fox will show something about AC at Cinemacon tomorrow.


----------



## Purusha

Does anybody know where to find Man on a motorcycle? 
I like the films MF did with JML and I'm curious about that one, but I can't find it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Does anybody know where to find Man on a motorcycle?
> 
> I like the films MF did with JML and I'm curious about that one, but I can't find it.




It's not available anywhere unless you know John McLean!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> It's not available anywhere unless you know John McLean!



Pity, I don't. He should put it on YouTube!


----------



## mchris55

Sooo, Rogue One put out a true teaser that was very well received, the thirst for Passengers seems like it will only be quenched by most of the water in Vegas, and Fox presents today. This should be interesting....


----------



## Morgane

@TheGregoryE: Assassins Creed looks beautifully made. Could absolutely crossover from gaming audience. #CinemaCon 

@ErikDavis: "We work in the dark to serve the light." Assassin's Creed looks dark & wicked. Lots of midevil-lookin swordplay & cool fights #cinemacon

 @djkevlar: Michael Fassbender video-introduces new trailer for Assassin's Creed, looks gritty as hell. #CinemaCon 

@joblocom: Oooo, you guys Assassin's Creed sneak peek was badass. Visually hitting all notes. Fans and non fans are in for a treat I think. #CinemaCon 

@slashfilm: Wow Assassin's Creed looks beautiful, epic, and seems to perfectly capture the cinematic nature of the video game #CinemaCon 

@eclipsemagazine: Footage from #AssassinsCreed!!!!!!!!!! @20thcenturyfox, #CinemaCon new @kanyewest music in trailer. http://twitter.com/eclipsemagazine/status/720672168183513088/photo/1

 @sylvioso: Assassins Creed first look is everything I could have hoped for  #CinemaCon 

@KnightGambit: Assassins Creed teaser trailer! Parkour, hidden blades and the leap of faith is all here! #CinemaCon

@benfritz: First "Assassin's Creed" trailer. It definitely looks like the game 

@firstshowing: First glimpse at Assassin's Creed was very cool. Lots of jumping off of buildings, slick, has a very dark feel. Ariane Labed looks badass.





XMA new trailer:

@joblocom: New trailer for X-Men: Apocalypse was shown. Coolest we&#8217;ve seen yet. More action and excitement, less doom and gloom. #CinemaCon

@JacobTiranno: A special look at #XMenApocalypse got a huge reaction here at #20thCenturyFox's presentation at #CinemaCon. #cinemacon2016


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> @TheGregoryE: Assassins Creed looks beautifully made. Could absolutely crossover from gaming audience. #CinemaCon
> 
> @ErikDavis: "We work in the dark to serve the light." Assassin's Creed looks dark & wicked. Lots of midevil-lookin swordplay & cool fights #cinemacon
> 
> @djkevlar: Michael Fassbender video-introduces new trailer for Assassin's Creed, looks gritty as hell. #CinemaCon
> 
> @joblocom: Oooo, you guys Assassin's Creed sneak peek was badass. Visually hitting all notes. Fans and non fans are in for a treat I think. #CinemaCon
> 
> @slashfilm: Wow Assassin's Creed looks beautiful, epic, and seems to perfectly capture the cinematic nature of the video game #CinemaCon
> 
> @eclipsemagazine: Footage from #AssassinsCreed!!!!!!!!!! @20thcenturyfox, #CinemaCon new @kanyewest music in trailer. http://twitter.com/eclipsemagazine/status/720672168183513088/photo/1
> 
> @sylvioso: Assassins Creed first look is everything I could have hoped for  #CinemaCon
> 
> @KnightGambit: Assassins Creed teaser trailer! Parkour, hidden blades and the leap of faith is all here! #CinemaCon
> 
> 
> @joblocom: New trailer for X-Men: Apocalypse was shown. Coolest weve seen yet. More action and excitement, less doom and gloom. #CinemaCon
> 
> @JacobTiranno: A special look at #XMenApocalypse got a huge reaction here at #20thCenturyFox's presentation at #CinemaCon. #cinemacon2016



 Give it to me NOWWWWW!!!


----------



## Allie28

YAY!!!

One more....

Steven Weintraub &#8207;@colliderfrosty  · 26m26 minutes ago  

So happy to report first ASSASSIN'S CREED movie footage looks so very cool.


----------



## gingerglory

Garth Franklin
&#8207;@darkhorizons
"Assassin's Creed" trailer has "soaring set pieces, a Sci-Fi meets Renaissance aesthetic and lean-muscled, bare-chested Fassy".  I'm so in.

Alex Billington &#8207;@firstshowing  33m33 minutes ago
First glimpse at Assassin's Creed was very cool. Lots of jumping off of buildings, slick, has a very dark feel. Ariane Labed looks badass.

Shawn Madden
&#8207;@ShawnEmMadden
Sounds like they nailed Assassin's Creed. Safe bet that trailer will be hooked to X-Men: Apocalypse.

ErikDavis &#8207;@ErikDavis  35m35 minutes ago
"We work in the dark to serve the light." Assassin's Creed looks dark & wicked. Lots of midevil-lookin swordplay & cool fights #cinemacon

Darren FranichVerified account &#8207;@DarrenFranich  36m36 minutes ago
The trailer for "Assassin's Creed" is set to "I Am A God" by Kanye West, presumably a reference to the franchise's ANCIENT ALIEN SPACE GODS.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> @TheGregoryE: Assassins Creed looks beautifully made. Could absolutely crossover from gaming audience. #CinemaCon
> 
> @ErikDavis: "We work in the dark to serve the light." Assassin's Creed looks dark & wicked. Lots of midevil-lookin swordplay & cool fights #cinemacon
> 
> @djkevlar: Michael Fassbender video-introduces new trailer for Assassin's Creed, looks gritty as hell. #CinemaCon
> 
> @joblocom: Oooo, you guys Assassin's Creed sneak peek was badass. Visually hitting all notes. Fans and non fans are in for a treat I think. #CinemaCon
> 
> @slashfilm: Wow Assassin's Creed looks beautiful, epic, and seems to perfectly capture the cinematic nature of the video game #CinemaCon
> 
> @eclipsemagazine: Footage from #AssassinsCreed!!!!!!!!!! @20thcenturyfox, #CinemaCon new @kanyewest music in trailer. http://twitter.com/eclipsemagazine/status/720672168183513088/photo/1
> 
> @sylvioso: Assassins Creed first look is everything I could have hoped for  #CinemaCon
> 
> @KnightGambit: Assassins Creed teaser trailer! Parkour, hidden blades and the leap of faith is all here! #CinemaCon
> 
> @benfritz: First "Assassin's Creed" trailer. It definitely looks like the game
> 
> @firstshowing: First glimpse at Assassin's Creed was very cool. Lots of jumping off of buildings, slick, has a very dark feel. Ariane Labed looks badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XMA new trailer:
> 
> @joblocom: New trailer for X-Men: Apocalypse was shown. Coolest weve seen yet. More action and excitement, less doom and gloom. #CinemaCon
> 
> @JacobTiranno: A special look at #XMenApocalypse got a huge reaction here at #20thCenturyFox's presentation at #CinemaCon. #cinemacon2016



Thanks!!!
Now I will begin to whine about seeing the actual footage  !!!

I wonder if any of the people that saw it are familiar with the game?


----------



## Morgane

Yes,some of those people are definitely familiar with the game. It looks very cool.

http://www.thewrap.com/assassins-creed-first-look-trailer-michael-fassbender/



> CinemaCon 2016: &#8220;Jobs&#8221; star introduced stylish footage from video game adaptation
> Michael Fassbender&#8216;s passion project &#8220;Assassin&#8217;s Creed&#8221; looks legit &#8212; as both a worthy adaptation of the video game and as a setup for a studio franchise.
> Fassbender addressed movie exhibitors attending CinemaCon 2016 in a pre-taped message, where he called director Justin Kurzel &#8220;Australia&#8217;s greatest export&#8221; and setup at teaser trailer starring himself and his previous Lady MacBeth, Marion Cotillard.
> As far as the footage is concerned, Fassbender (also a producer) shows fantastic economy as a ninja warrior, tortured soul and lean-muscled, bare-chested movie star all in one.
> 
> Fassbender, playing Aguilar, comes to in a white padded room as Cotillard catches him up to speed &#8211; his previous life as Callum Lynch is over, as that man was executed by lethal injection the evening prior.
> Fassbender is now being groomed, for what it&#8217;s unclear, but conflict isn&#8217;t far behind on the gorgeous, soaring set pieces of the movie&#8217;s world &#8212; ripped almost exactly from the Sci-Fi meets Renaissance aesthetic of the game.
> Battle sequences, costumes and a fierce Kanye West track were all top-notch in the incomplete clip.



Apparently this is the track used:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=OseA2qIeucs


----------



## gingerglory

> Today, during the final day of CinemaCon FOX debuted the first teaser trailer for Micheal Fassbender&#8217;s upcoming video game adaption Assassins Creed.  Here is the best detailed description from the footage shown exclusively. The trailer effects weren&#8217;t completely finished so it maybe a while before it&#8217;s released online:





> Callum Lynch (Micheal Fassbender) is an inmate on death row who is killed by lethal injection. He wakes up in a Obstergo lab with Marion Colliard&#8217;s character watching over him. Alan Rikken (Jeremy Irons) is also seen briefly. She explains to him that he no longer exists in the public eye. They then force Callum into the Animus (Its not a tanning bed looking machine like the games but fully movable contraption that lifts you in the air. Assuming you do all the walking/fighting/moving while asleep like your ancestor does in the past.) You are then transported to the past where you meet the assassin Agulair. Here the trailer does a bunch of quick fight sequences with the Assassin hidden blades (both slow-mo and sped up). You also see a bunch of parkour like the games including crawling up walls, jumping from close line to close line between buildings and lastly a wide shot of the &#8220;Leap of Faith&#8221;.



http://www.omegaunderground.com/201...iption/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Purusha

http://www.todayfm.com/mobile/index.php?id=28406

Have you heard of this project, yet? Sounds a bit boring to me, but that's what I thought about Steve Jobs and then I liked it. And Ridley Scott is directing. Let's wait and see.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> http://www.todayfm.com/mobile/index.php?id=28406
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard of this project, yet? Sounds a bit boring to me, but that's what I thought about Steve Jobs and then I liked it. And Ridley Scott is directing. Let's wait and see.




Yes, the Marco Pierre White one. It was first mentioned nearly 2 years ago when Ridley bought the film rights to his autobiography. Michael has been given first refusal to play him and he met with Marco for dinner at one of his London restaurants to discuss. 

Nothing has been heard since, maybe because both Ridley and Michael have been fully booked up. Don't know if you're familiar with Marco and his life story but he is far from boring - probably the first "celebrity" chef and an establishment "enfant terrible"! I can see why Michael would be interested...


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, the Marco Pierre White one. It was first mentioned nearly 2 years ago when Ridley bought the film rights to his autobiography. Michael has been given first refusal to play him and he met with Marco for dinner at one of his London restaurants to discuss.
> 
> Nothing has been heard since, maybe because both Ridley and Michael have been fully booked up. Don't know if you're familiar with Marco and his life story but he is far from boring - probably the first "celebrity" chef and an establishment "enfant terrible"! I can see why Michael would be interested...



Never heard of him. So that's why Ridley wants to make a film about him. Thanks for the info.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Never heard of him. So that's why Ridley wants to make a film about him. Thanks for the info.




You can get a flavour (!) of the man here:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Pierre_White


----------



## Selayang430

In Australia, enjoying weekend - it seems  this was old pic


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love that he went there....lol. Many times I've been to the Narrabeen RSL. Its a Returned & Services League club - they are all over Australia. Narrabeen is on the Northern Beacges of Sydney. Could not get more Australian than this place. The surfies go there for a beer and a meal.


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> You can get a flavour (!) of the man here:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Pierre_White



Thanks. Seems to be a very colourful person. Now I can understand why Ridley and Michael are interested.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Marco was a bit of a hottie when he was younger. I can absolutely see MF playing him.


----------



## Purusha

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Marco was a bit of a hottie when he was younger. I can absolutely see MF playing him.



Looks really wild


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> In Australia, enjoying weekend - it seems  this was old pic




Seems this pic was from Friday! Two new pics that show Michael is now in Sydney, at Bondi for food and surfing [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BESv2SvBLGN/




https://instagram.com/p/BESc0EcypQD/


----------



## Selayang430

Ya, new pic taken this weekend at Sydney.


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> http://www.todayfm.com/mobile/index.php?id=28406
> 
> Have you heard of this project, yet? Sounds a bit boring to me, but that's what I thought about Steve Jobs and then I liked it. And Ridley Scott is directing. Let's wait and see.


I agree with FreeSpirit,but it's better to wait for this kind of project. There's already a recent movie about the same subject (Burnt) and it didn't work very well. 



Selayang430 said:


> In Australia, enjoying weekend - it seems  this was old pic


Thanks! The (in)famous Bondi Beach..  Maybe it's true that he really liked the place.. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Seems this pic was from Friday! Two new pics that show Michael is now in Sydney, at Bondi for food and surfing [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331131
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BESv2SvBLGN/
> 
> View attachment 3331132
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BESc0EcypQD/


 I'm relieved to see that Alicia is not in the pic.. It's safe to say that he's not publicizing the showmance,TLBO,some clubs,restaurants.. 

Old pic:



http://iconosquare.com/p/1230301881001253210_1910516221#/detail/1230301881001253210_1910516221


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Seems this pic was from Friday! Two new pics that show Michael is now in Sydney, at Bondi for food and surfing [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331131
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BESv2SvBLGN/
> 
> View attachment 3331132
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BESc0EcypQD/



He looks really relaxed, but considering his hair, he doesn't seem to shoot yet. Maybe needs his hair longer before dying it?


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> I agree with FreeSpirit,but it's better to wait for this kind of project. There's already a recent movie about the same subject (Burnt) and it didn't work very well.
> 
> 
> Thanks! The (in)famous Bondi Beach..  Maybe it's true that he really liked the place..
> 
> 
> I'm relieved to see that Alicia is not in the pic.. It's safe to say that he's not publicizing the showmance,TLBO,some clubs,restaurants..
> 
> Old pic:
> View attachment 3331497
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1230301881001253210_1910516221#/detail/1230301881001253210_1910516221



It was the same with Jobs, wasn't it. I think there's been another Jobs Movie before which wasn't well received.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I agree with FreeSpirit,but it's better to wait for this kind of project. There's already a recent movie about the same subject (Burnt) and it didn't work very well.
> 
> 
> Thanks! The (in)famous Bondi Beach..  Maybe it's true that he really liked the place..
> 
> 
> I'm relieved to see that Alicia is not in the pic.. It's safe to say that he's not publicizing the showmance,TLBO,some clubs,restaurants..
> 
> Old pic:
> View attachment 3331497
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1230301881001253210_1910516221#/detail/1230301881001253210_1910516221




Lol, Alicia is filming too, with James McAvoy in France ATM. Does it only count as publicising when they are BOTH in pics together? [emoji6]

I don't think the potential Marco Pierre White film would be like Chef very much, Marco is a very interesting character whether you love him or hate him.

Thanks for the old pic - I recognise that street in Soho, London [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Thanks! The (in)famous Bondi Beach..  Maybe it's true that he really liked the place..
> 
> I'm relieved to see that Alicia is not in the pic.. It's safe to say that he's not publicizing the showmance,TLBO,some clubs,restaurants..



lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> Old pic:



love this pic and the coat. That's also an old coat. I remember he wore it in 2012. (I don't mean this pic was taken in 2012. )

And judging by the recent hair, they probably go with the wig this time, I guess.


----------



## Purusha

http://www.travelweekly.co.uk/articles/60889/interview-michael-fassbender


----------



## Purusha

http://edgardaily.com/en/culture/2016/michael-fassbender-the-most-dangerous-actor-working-today-29891


----------



## Purusha

http://deadline.com/2016/01/oscars-michael-fassbender-steve-jobs-awards-1201676575/


----------



## pearlyqueen

XMA opens in the UK on 18th May. World premiere for fans on 9th May in London but Michael isn't listed to attend. Could be he's skipping the promo?

https://twitter.com/thetalentguru/status/722023084207837184


----------



## mchris55

If he is not there that will be disappointing. Prometheus is a FOX film also, so they would have had some input and knowledge of his shooting schedule.


----------



## Purusha

mchris55 said:


> If he is not there that will be disappointing. Prometheus is a FOX film also, so they would have had some input and knowledge of his shooting schedule.



He's in Australia. Probabely he just don't like to sit in a plane for about 40 hours just to spent one night in London. He doesn't seem to like such events much anyway. 

I've seen today that the release date for Weightless has been postponed to 2017. Hope TAU won't be postponed too. There are no news about it. And I hope he will promote his movies.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> He's in Australia. Probabely he just don't like to sit in a plane for about 40 hours just to spent one night in London. He doesn't seem to like such events much anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen today that the release date for Weightless has been postponed to 2017. Hope TAU won't be postponed too. There are no news about it. And I hope he will promote his movies.




Yeah, Australia is a long way from Europe and Michael doesn't like this side of his work very much. He never seemed that interested in XMA either, was hardly in Montreal last year, maybe 4 weeks out of a 4 month shoot? Would be good to enjoy promo with him and James, and it's always possible he may still be included, but if it's not practical that's understandable. Also he probably wants to push on with Alien Covenant so he can have his long break from filming.

Disappointing that Weightless has been pushed back again. No change on TAU for the UK release so far; Film 4 is still showing it as a 2016 release on its website, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, Australia is a long way from Europe and Michael doesn't like this side of his work very much. He never seemed that interested in XMA either, was hardly in Montreal last year, maybe 4 weeks out of a 4 month shoot? Would be good to enjoy promo with him and James, and it's always possible he may still be included, but if it's not practical that's understandable. Also he probably wants to push on with Alien Covenant so he can have his long break from filming.
> 
> Disappointing that Weightless has been pushed back again. No change on TAU for the UK release so far; Film 4 is still showing it as a 2016 release on its website, so fingers crossed!



So he has XMA, TLBO, AC and probabely TAU comming out this year. Still a lot actually. Is there an Oscar for the most industrious actor? He would win it. 
I don't think he'll go on a longer holiday after Alien C. He seems to be a workaholic. Sort of. I' m sure if he doesn't film he's working in the background. He must have so much energy!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> So he has XMA, TLBO, AC and probabely TAU comming out this year. Still a lot actually. Is there an Oscar for the most industrious actor? He would win it.
> 
> I don't think he'll go on a longer holiday after Alien C. He seems to be a workaholic. Sort of. I' m sure if he doesn't film he's working in the background. He must have so much energy!




Yes, I agree Michael won't go on a very long holiday, maybe a month at most. I think he meant a long break from filming - he needs to recharge his batteries and catch up with his life!


----------



## Hackensack

I suspect if something good turns up, he'll take the role!


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> It was the same with Jobs, wasn't it. I think there's been another Jobs Movie before which wasn't well received.


Yes,it came out three years ago. But they are very different projects. Honestly I don't think the box office was affected by the Jobs movie with Kutcher.



pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, Alicia is filming too, with James McAvoy in France ATM. Does it only count as publicising when they are BOTH in pics together? [emoji6]
> 
> I don't think the potential Marco Pierre White film would be like Chef very much, Marco is a very interesting character whether you love him or hate him.
> 
> Thanks for the old pic - I recognise that street in Soho, London [emoji3]



Apparently.. 

I don't doubt he's a very interesting character,but you've also mentioned Chef which came out two years ago. Burnt is more similar to this potential project,at least on paper. Knight's script was very good but the movie didn't work well. I think it's better to wait some years.



gingerglory said:


> lol







> love this pic and the coat. That's also an old coat. I remember he wore it in 2012. (I don't mean this pic was taken in 2012. )
> 
> And judging by the recent hair, *they probably go with the wig this time, I guess*.


Let's hope..  



Purusha said:


> He's in Australia. Probabely he just don't like to sit in a plane for about 40 hours just to spent one night in London. He doesn't seem to like such events much anyway.
> 
> I've seen today that the release date for Weightless has been postponed to 2017. Hope TAU won't be postponed too. There are no news about it. And I hope he will promote his movies.


I think Weightless will premiere at the Venice Film Festival. It makes sense. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, Australia is a long way from Europe and Michael doesn't like this side of his work very much. He never seemed that interested in XMA either, was hardly in Montreal last year, maybe 4 weeks out of a 4 month shoot? Would be good to enjoy promo with him and James, and it's always possible he may still be included,* but if it's not practical that's understandable.* Also he probably wants to push on with Alien Covenant so he can have his long break from filming.
> 
> Disappointing that Weightless has been pushed back again. No change on TAU for the UK release so far; Film 4 is still showing it as a 2016 release on its website, so fingers crossed!


I agree. Jennifer Lawrence didn't attend the last UK premiere because she was filming. I don't think he will skip all the premieres,but I don't expect a great promotion..



Hackensack said:


> I suspect if something good turns up, he'll take the role!


I agree.


----------



## mchris55

Lawrence did not miss the world premiere, which was in NYC. This time, the world premiere occurs in London.


----------



## pearlyqueen

We'll see what news emerges re the "official" world premiere in London on 11th May - the 9th May event is a gala for fans, I think by special invitation. 

Tbh I'm surprised there hasn't been more hype by now - 11th May is only 3 weeks away. I seem to remember there was a lot more going on in the weeks leading up to DOFP.


----------



## cramen

Hi I'm new here. Just wanted to know if you guys had seen this.

Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander relationship frayed by work?

http://www.inquisitr.com/3014003/mi...ia-vikander-relationship/#FIJLd6Lmvk6sGuT0.99


----------



## pearlyqueen

cramen said:


> Hi I'm new here. Just wanted to know if you guys had seen this.
> 
> Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander relationship frayed by work?
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/3014003/mi...ia-vikander-relationship/#FIJLd6Lmvk6sGuT0.99




Hello and welcome cramen!

That "article" is just junk internet stuff similar to kpopstarz and the people behind it spam it on Twitter. Michael and Alicia  look fine. Since wrapping TLBO back in November 2014 Michael has now embarked on shooting a 5th film and they seem to have found a way to make their relationship work despite their work schedules. I believe they both wrap their current projects by July and neither have any other films lined up so they are doubtless looking forward to having some quality time together then [emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Hello and welcome cramen!
> 
> That "article" is just junk internet stuff similar to kpopstarz and the people behind it spam it on Twitter. Michael and Alicia  look fine. Since wrapping TLBO back in November 2014 Michael has now embarked on shooting a 5th film and they seem to have found a way to make their relationship work despite their work schedules. I believe they both wrap their current projects by July and neither have any other films lined up so they are doubtless looking forward to having some quality time together then [emoji3]



 Don't believe him about taking a few months off ! Whenever there is good script offered, he will jump back to work immediately.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Don't believe him about taking a few months off ! Whenever there is good script offered, he will jump back to work immediately.




Loool, have to wait and see....[emoji6]


----------



## miss clare

Just asking. Why do you think Michael does not have any product endorsements?


----------



## Purusha

Please help me!

How do I quote?


----------



## Purusha

Purusha said:


> Please help me!
> 
> How do I quote?


Found it!


----------



## Purusha

miss clare said:


> Just asking. Why do you think Michael does not have any product endorsements?


What do you mean?


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> Don't believe him about taking a few months off ! Whenever there is good script offered, he will jump back to work immediately.



I agree. He might not shoot but he wants to produce and write. I think he's got thousands of ideas in his Head that he wants to get out. If he would go on a really long holiday, I'm sure he would be scared to miss too much!


----------



## pearlyqueen

miss clare said:


> Just asking. Why do you think Michael does not have any product endorsements?




Because he's not interested in it. And he doesn't have any interest in promoting himself which would also be counter productive to his job as an actor.


----------



## Underoos!

miss clare said:


> Just asking. Why do you think Michael does not have any product endorsements?



Michael doesn't even like promoting his own movies!    He does the bare minimum for promotion.  I doubt he would want to endorse some product.



pearlyqueen said:


> Because he's not interested in it. And he doesn't have any interest in promoting himself which would also be counter productive to his job as an actor.



For promoting and a paycheck, his own girlfriend did a campaign for Louis Vuitton.  Is that counter productive to her job as an actress?  I don't think so.  It used to be frowned upon, but because so many of the serious actors do endorsements, I don't think people pay much attention to it or think any less of an actor for actually doing it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its no big deal for actors to promote select, quality products that merge well with their public persona.

Let's not forget a lot of actors began their careers in advertisements.

Its only an issue when actors promote EVERYTHING, all sorts of ill-cr*p for a buck.


----------



## mollie12

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its no big deal for actors to promote select, quality products that *merge well with their public persona*.
> 
> Let's not forget a lot of actors *began their careers in advertisements*.
> 
> Its only an issue when actors promote EVERYTHING, all sorts of ill-cr*p for a buck.



Yes to the bolded.  MF did Guiness and Irish Mastercard commercials in the early part of his career.   And I'm sure he's been offered some type of men's fashion contract.  I've seen a few designers mention him as having an image/aesthetic of masculinity they admire (either in a particular film/IRL).   I doubt that he thinks he's "above" doing commercials or aligning himself with a brand---he may just recognize that it's not a comfortable fit for who he is and how he typically presents himself on a red carpet and that he wouldn't be a good brand ambassador.


----------



## Purusha

miss clare said:


> Just asking. Why do you think Michael does not have any product endorsements?



I actually think he does or at least did it a few years ago. I remember an interview in which he showed his new shoes (I think he even had his name on them) to the journalist and said he, his girlfriend and family had been allowed to pick some shoes in this shop for free. 
He also said he found it kind of weird that now where he's got the money to buy things he would get them for free, whereas when he was very short on money nobody gave him anything for free. 
I like that he's reflecting about such things. Might be a reason for him not to promote stuff.


----------



## Purusha

mollie12 said:


> Yes to the bolded.  MF did Guiness and Irish Mastercard commercials in the early part of his career.   And I'm sure he's been offered some type of men's fashion contract.  I've seen a few designers mention him as having an image/aesthetic of masculinity they admire (either in a particular film/IRL).   I doubt that he thinks he's "above" doing commercials or aligning himself with a brand---he may just recognize that it's not a comfortable fit for who he is and how he typically presents himself on a red carpet and that he wouldn't be a good brand ambassador.



Maybe he just wants to wear whatever he likes? He doesn't seem to care to much about his clothes. I agree with underoos and pearly. He doesn't like promoting his own stuff, so why should he promote other peoples stuff?
Guiness and Mastercard don't count because they weren't interested in his person. Nobody knew him by then. And he did this advertising because it paid his bills.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Underoos! said:


> Michael doesn't even like promoting his own movies!    He does the bare minimum for promotion.  I doubt he would want to endorse some product.
> 
> 
> 
> For promoting and a paycheck, his own girlfriend did a campaign for Louis Vuitton.  Is that counter productive to her job as an actress?  I don't think so.  It used to be frowned upon, but because so many of the serious actors do endorsements, I don't think people pay much attention to it or think any less of an actor for actually doing it.




Yes Alicia has chosen to work with Louis Vuitton, obviously she doesn't think there's a conflict of interest between acting and being a brand ambassador. Nor do many actors. I remember Michael  spoke about it a few years ago and gave a response along the lines I said. I'm not saying there's a right or wrong, but that's the way he feels.

He is very aware of trying to keep the private Michael out of the public eye and he is also totally disinterested in promoting himself or even talking about himself in interviews or in person. He tends to ask people questions about them because he's genuinely interested in people and finds that more stimulating than focussing on him.

Yes it's common knowledge how much Michael dislikes the promotion side of his job! As you say why would he endorse and promote a product to add to that, lol.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Yes to the bolded.  MF did Guiness and Irish Mastercard commercials in the early part of his career.   And I'm sure he's been offered some type of men's fashion contract.  I've seen a few designers mention him as having an image/aesthetic of masculinity they admire (either in a particular film/IRL).   I doubt that he thinks he's "above" doing commercials or aligning himself with a brand--*-he may just recognize that it's not a comfortable fit for who he is and how he typically presents himself on a red carpet and that he wouldn't be a good brand ambassador*.


I agree.  I don't know if he has received particularly good offers,but I think that is the the main reason. 

IGN posted a video describing the footage:
https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=aYGcCwB_IHc


----------



## Purusha

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x45x7vr

Have you seen this new Xmen trailer?
Hope it works.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x45x7vr
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this new Xmen trailer?
> 
> Hope it works.




Yes, I saw it at the cinema yesterday in London!


----------



## naja1919

miss clare said:


> Just asking. Why do you think Michael does not have any product endorsements?


I always thought he would look GORGEOUS at a perfume ad more specifically a TOM FORD perfume ad. He always uses tom ford tuxedos and I bet money how tom ford would LOVE to have him as the face of his brand.


----------



## Pinkslipper

Oh wow, a thread about Fassbender. This guy is one of the greatest actors of the world.


----------



## pearlyqueen

naja1919 said:


> I always thought he would look GORGEOUS at a perfume ad more specifically a TOM FORD perfume ad. He always uses tom ford tuxedos and I bet money how tom ford would LOVE to have him as the face of his brand.




Loool, well I for one don't ever expect to see that happen! Btw I don't think he always wears Tom Ford; he wears Burberry quite often too although usually their suits rather than tux, but his BAFTA tuxedo this year was Burberry. He wears Burberry cologne too[emoji3]


----------



## Purusha

http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-michael-fassbender-interview/

I just found this long interview with Michael about X-Men


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-michael-fassbender-interview/
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this long interview with Michael about X-Men




Some interesting stuff there, Michael being quite reflective. Weird how much he looks like Ian McKellen in this pic!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Some interesting stuff there, Michael being quite reflective. Weird how much he looks like Ian McKellen in this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335547



I think Michael is always very reflective and thoughtful in interviews. He always says very intelligent and interesting things. This, paired with his humour, makes him really sexy. It's not all about looks&#128521;


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> I think Michael is always very reflective and thoughtful in interviews. He always says very intelligent and interesting things. This, paired with his humour, makes him really sexy. It's not all about looks[emoji6]




Very true, I totally agree. His intelligence is very pronounced and sometimes people overlook it when "analysing" him.


----------



## Purusha

And I must say he's the first actor who makes me watch Action Movies . I watched X-Men and was surprised that I actually liked it. And I will go and see AC because Michael says it's not just action, but there's an interesting story behind it. And I trust him with that. I know he likes interesting  films, I don't think he would do boring or brainless stuff.


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> And I must say he's the first actor who makes me watch Action Movies . I watched X-Men and was surprised that I actually liked it. And I will go and see AC because Michael says it's not just action, but there's an interesting story behind it. And I trust him with that. I know he likes interesting  films, I don't think he would do boring or brainless stuff.



Yeah, that's also definitely a case for me. He broadens my cinematic views,leads me to genres or materials that I normally wouldn't choose to watch and definitely drags me out of my "cinematic comfort zone".


----------



## gingerglory

Ben Hardy on working with Michael



> He also said he&#8217;s loving acting alongside X-Men co-star Michael Fassbender: &#8216;I remember one day watching Michael Fassbender do this one scene and he&#8217;s just so expressive, but without really doing anything.
> &#8216;It&#8217;s incredible, he can stand there and his eyes are so expressive, that they&#8217;ll tell a whole story yet he&#8217;s just so still in that moment.
> &#8216;I think that&#8217;s something that is very difficult to achieve.&#8217;



http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/22/whoa-...ardys-put-eastenders-well-behind-him-5834878/


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> Ben Hardy on working with Michael
> 
> 
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/22/whoa-...ardys-put-eastenders-well-behind-him-5834878/



Yes, there aren't many actors who are able to do this. Just been thinking about the scene when he sits still in this prison cell and you only see his back. But yet he's so present! You don't even have to see his eyes!


----------



## Purusha

http://www.msn.com/en-za/video/viral/in-depth-michael-fassbender/vi-BBs74x3

Just found this. Not much new, but nice pics.


----------



## gingerglory

naja1919 said:


> I always thought he would look GORGEOUS at a perfume ad more specifically a TOM FORD perfume ad. He always uses tom ford tuxedos and I bet money how tom ford would LOVE to have him as the face of his brand.



He also wears Thom Sweeney a couple of times I think, which looks great on him also. Very clean-cut and classic. 

I also thought he would look great at a watch ad. It seems to me he likes collecting great watches and feels very comfortable wearing them. Most recent, he wears Bvlgari and Chopard.


----------



## mchris55

I believe the Chopard watches he wore during this award season were loaners. He made sure that they were photographed at each function and there were articles that made sure to note the brand. Later in the evening, at the after parties, the watches were never seen. The same thing happens with women and the jewelry they wear at major award season events.


----------



## llllllll

Do you guys know where Michael is? Is he still in Aus or has he moved on to NZ now?


----------



## Purusha

http://ohnotheydidnt.livejournal.com/85465460.html

Michel about The Counselor


----------



## Morgane

llllllll said:


> Do you guys know where Michael is? Is he still in Aus or has he moved on to NZ now?


I think he's in NZ. 



gingerglory said:


> Ben Hardy on working with Michael
> 
> 
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/22/whoa-...ardys-put-eastenders-well-behind-him-5834878/






Purusha said:


> http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-michael-fassbender-interview/
> 
> I just found this long interview with Michael about X-Men


Thanks. 


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-ca-mn-x-men-apocalypse-20160424-story.html

Old,cute pic


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Old,cute pic



They photoshoped Mcavoy's head there. lol.

The newest XMA trailer drops tomorrow.


----------



## Purusha

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tvshowbiz/video-1285925/See-Jennifer-Lawrence-X-Men-Apocalypse-trailer.html

Is this the new trailer?


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tvshowbiz/video-1285925/See-Jennifer-Lawrence-X-Men-Apocalypse-trailer.html
> 
> Is this the new trailer?



Yes and the final one.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> They photoshoped Mcavoy's head there. lol.
> 
> The newest XMA trailer drops tomorrow.


 This pic was taken at Comic-Con. I really thought McAvoy was behind him.



Purusha said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/tvshowbiz/video-1285925/See-Jennifer-Lawrence-X-Men-Apocalypse-trailer.html
> 
> Is this the new trailer?


It's the best trailer. It looks like Lawrence is the leader of the X-Men team. 




Old interviews:
http://www.vulture.com/2011/11/michael-fassbender-on-simulating-sex-in-a-dangerous-method.html

http://www.indiewire.com/article/in...ael_fassbender_talks_shame_and_a_dangerous_me
http://blogs.indiewire.com/thelostboy/14_minutes_and_50_minutes_with_michael_fassbender



> A few days back I had the ridiculous pleasure of interviewing Mr. Michael Fassbender when he was in New York promoting both "Shame" and "A Dangerous Method" at the New York Film Festival. Clever, insightful and seemingly quite humble, I'm happy to report that Fassbender the person seems as perfect as Fassbender the actor.





Photographed by Jean-Baptiste  Mondino


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> This pic was taken at Comic-Con. I really thought McAvoy was behind him.
> 
> 
> It's the best trailer. It looks like Lawrence is the leader of the X-Men team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old interviews:
> http://www.vulture.com/2011/11/michael-fassbender-on-simulating-sex-in-a-dangerous-method.html
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/article/in...ael_fassbender_talks_shame_and_a_dangerous_me
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/thelostboy/14_minutes_and_50_minutes_with_michael_fassbender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographed by Jean-Baptiste  Mondino
> View attachment 3338747



Thanks for the links.

He looks like Kevin Kline in Wanda in that middle pic. I don't like this look.


----------



## Purusha

http://m.rp-online.de/kultur/film/michael-fassbender-spricht-ueber-western-film-slow-west-aid-1.5268784

Interesting interview with Michael on Slow West. Only in German. Sorry.


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> Thanks for the links.
> 
> He looks like Kevin Kline in Wanda in that middle pic. I don't like this look.


 True. It's one of my favorite photoshoots.

These are very old interviews for The Times,The Sunday Times (IB/Fish Tank period):
http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1066&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9

http://movieline.com/2009/08/24/the-verge-michael-fassbender/

http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...=2&t=928&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9


> Im surprised Fassbender sets much store by research and preparation. I mistake him for a more instinctive actor. He seems so edgy and ignitable, knocking back a hefty late-afternoon bloody mary, but very funny and congenial, with the Irish love of a grand story. And hes really quite startlingly handsome, with watery blue eyes, intimations of a fine red beard running across a chiselled jaw, thin lips that quickly part into a broad, consuming smile.





> I was really gunning for the Landa part, to be honest, says Fassbender sheepishly, in his southern Irish accent. The Nazi Colonel Hans Landa is the showy heart of darkness of the piece, the deliciously villainous role that won Christoph Waltz the best actor prize at Cannes in May. Both Landa and Hicox required actors who could speak English and German fluently. When Fassbender found out Tarantino was interested in him, he was working on Fish Tank, the Andrea Arnold-directed drama that won a jury prize at Cannes. He had so much in his head with that, he thought: I cant really separate these two characters, Landa and Hicox; Im going to have to throw all my eggs into the Landa basket. So I did about 25 hours work on Landa, learning French and German accents.
> 
> Fassbender admits his German was pretty rusty. The 32-year-old actor was brought up in Ireland, in a village near Killarney, but he was born in Germany, and his father is German. The family moved to Ireland  his mother is from Northern Ireland  when he was two and have run a French restaurant in Killarney for many years. When I got to the audition in Berlin, Quentin and I chatted for a bit. Then he said, Okay, lets take a look at Hicox. I was, like, What about Landa? And he goes, Well, I cast my Landa on Tuesday. Are you sure? Yeah, Im sure, man. Then there was a pause, and he goes, Look, man, any guy that gets cast as Heathcliff is not f***ing German enough to play my Landa, all right? [Tarantino knew Fassbender had been cast in a putative remake of the Emily Brontë classic.] And I thought, Im not going to argue with Quentin Tarantino about who he wants to cast, thats for sure.
> 
> It got worse. After the first read-through, Tarantino took Fassbender aside and said, Look, youre reading it like Michael Caine. Im not looking for that kind of commando. I thought, Okay, hes looking for more of the humorous stiff upper lip, so I really sent it in that direction. But I thought Id made a balls of the audition, to be honest, and I was totally depressed when I left.


----------



## Purusha

http://collider.com/bryan-singer-x-men-apocalypse-interview/

Here's a long interview with Brian Singer on Apocalypse. 
He says the journey of Erik was a big part in the movie and Michael made them cry while doing one scene!
Now I'm really looking forward to this movie!


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> True. It's one of my favorite photoshoots.
> 
> These are very old interviews for The Times,The Sunday Times (IB/Fish Tank period):
> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...2&t=1066&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9
> 
> http://movieline.com/2009/08/24/the-verge-michael-fassbender/
> 
> http://michael-fassbender-online.ne...=2&t=928&sid=1f001faa9aa8146ba800bc9567953ed9



Thanks for the links. I didn't know the first one. 

But why aren't there any new, long and interesting interviews with Michael? I would really like to know what he is up to after Alien C. What projects does he have in mind for the next year? There have been a view interviews about AC but in them he always said the same about AC. Or have you come along something else? 
I would like a new, long and interesting interview with Michael!!!!
Please!!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

I just saw a "new" interview with Michael via a tweet: Take a look at @BeatFassbender's Tweet: https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/725286556068667392?s=09

However it was from October last year and there is an error when it says Michael lives with Alicia in New York - they live in London.


----------



## pearlyqueen

pearlyqueen said:


> I just saw a "new" interview with Michael via a tweet: Take a look at @BeatFassbender's Tweet: https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/725286556068667392?s=09
> 
> However it was from October last year and there is an error when it says Michael lives with Alicia in New York - they live in London.


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> I just saw a "new" interview with Michael via a tweet: Take a look at @BeatFassbender's Tweet: https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/725286556068667392?s=09
> 
> However it was from October last year and there is an error when it says Michael lives with Alicia in New York - they live in London.



I just came across this one. Seems to be from the same interview.

http://www.breakingnews.ie/showbiz/michael-fassbender-reveals-hopes-to-star-in-a-german-film-731561.html

Michael says he wants to do a film in German. I wonder why he is saying this. 
But as he also wants to do a comedy I'd recommend to do a film with Oliver Kalkofe! He's my favourite german actor and he's got such a wicked sense of humour! I'd love to see them together!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yes the link you posted is an extract from the one I posted in full from Penthouse.

It would be interesting if Michael ever did a film in German but I think it wouldn't be in the near future - he'd have to work on his German a lot unless he doesn't play a native German!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes the link you posted is an extract from the one I posted in full from Penthouse.
> 
> It would be interesting if Michael ever did a film in German but I think it wouldn't be in the near future - he'd have to work on his German a lot unless he doesn't play a native German!



I agree. Or he must do something like Hunger or Shame in which he doesn't talk too much&#128521;


----------



## Purusha

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/entertainment/sydney-confidential/ridley-scott-gathers-stars-in-sydney-for-filming-of-alien-covenant/news-story/967f9e52a9b24356e39441a31a866bdd

Michael's been seen in a restaurant in Sydney.


----------



## mollie12

Purusha said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/entertainment/sydney-confidential/ridley-scott-gathers-stars-in-sydney-for-filming-of-alien-covenant/news-story/967f9e52a9b24356e39441a31a866bdd
> 
> Michael's been seen in a restaurant in Sydney.



With someone who could have been Mia Wasikowska or Amy Seimetz.


----------



## Just Askin

Very new to this media. Have read some posts from a person about an actor I highly rate, Michael Fassbender. So thought I would sign up and ask about it. Is it acceptable, normal, the done thing, ok,  to rip into someone's personal life, relationship as well as personal appearance (including teeth hygiene). Personally I think the blogger is a bit nuts and a little too invested in hating on people they actually know nothing about. Is this a current acceptable mind set??? I hope it's a crazy one off extreme.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hello and welcome!

Not sure where you've been reading this nasty stuff about Michael,  although I have an idea its a blog on tumblr? Most posters here are very respectful of Michael, his relationship and personal life. It's sad some people feel the need to behave in such an immature and unbalanced way; IMO it's best to avoid such places, they are very unpleasant but make no difference to anything in the real world


----------



## gingerglory

Looks like Michael will be attending XMA London premiere on May 9


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hope so, but not seen anything official yet.


----------



## Just Askin

Thank You and yes it was Tumblr. Was just shocked to find someone could just post hate. Read through bits to find they would happily get his autograph though. Bit scary to realise this sort of person is not only in crime thrillers...stalker extraordinaire if you ask me. Someones friends need to have a word. Seems like they have invented their own little world!


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Thank You and yes it was Tumblr. Was just shocked to find someone could just post hate. Read through bits to find they would happily get his autograph though. Bit scary to realise this sort of person is not only in crime thrillers...stalker extraordinaire if you ask me. Someones friends need to have a word. Seems like they have invented their own little world!



Yes, I am relatively new to this, too and before I found this one I came across another thread about MF where there was so much hate about him, the movies he's doing, people who he works with and especially to his girlfriend, that I asked myself why on earth are these people calling themselves fans? They hate him for everything he's doing! That's really weird.


----------



## Just Askin

Weird is being polite lol. When asked why they did it , they said because it upset people and that made it fun &#128551;. What a fun school or work colleague that must be. Would be sweet if they came across posts calling them disgusting, insinuating incestuous relationships and using degrading terms about their physicality. Ok, time to breathe ..1..2..3...and their gone . Lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Thank You and yes it was Tumblr. Was just shocked to find someone could just post hate. Read through bits to find they would happily get his autograph though. Bit scary to realise this sort of person is not only in crime thrillers...stalker extraordinaire if you ask me. Someones friends need to have a word. Seems like they have invented their own little world!




Yes it is shocking to read all that hate, I'm relieved  people like that live a very long way from Michael and Alicia. I'm also thankful I don't have to have dealings with such people! What's also bizarre is that all this hate has sprung up since it became clear that Michael and Alicia are a couple, it's like a "hell hath no fury" scenario, very disturbing.

But on the bright side, for all their efforts they have zero effect on Michael, his career, his girlfriend or his life. Hopefully he hasn't come across this stuff, but if he has he's pragmatic enough to know that  elements like this come with the territory. No wonder he does his best to protect Alicia and their relationship from unnecessary exposure!


----------



## Just Askin

&#128077;


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Yes, I am relatively new to this, too and before I found this one I came across another thread about MF where there was so much hate about him, the movies he's doing, people who he works with and especially to his girlfriend, that I asked myself why on earth are these people calling themselves fans? They hate him for everything he's doing! That's really weird.



LSA? Yeah that place is nasty. If the thread didn't have the word appreciation in it I would have legit thought it was a hate thread.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> LSA? Yeah that place is nasty. If the thread didn't have the word appreciation in it I would have legit thought it was a hate thread.



I don't remember what it was called. I don't want to get back there. Too much hate. I do hope Michael never reads what they write about him. It was really disgusting! I won't repeat it here.


----------



## Just Askin

Sorry for bringing up rubbish that has obviously already been dealt with. It just amazed me that someone can write that stuff for their entertainment, creating a whole scenario over someone blinking at the wrong time or not holding hands for someones claim to fame photo. Reading old posts on here I can see they once haunted this site too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Unfortunately there is more than one hate site, as well as LSA there are blogs on tumblr, although I expect its the same small group of people motivated by hate who contribute to all of them. 
I think Michael does have some awareness that these sites exist but I doubt he visits them and I'm sure he's not overly bothered by their poison. He knows there are always fans who take it hard when their fantasy couples up and he's too busy living his life and enjoying it to waste his time on stranger hate. He's an intelligent man with his own priorities focussed on his nearest and dearest &#9786;


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Unfortunately there is more than one hate site, as well as LSA there are blogs on tumblr, although I expect its the same small group of people motivated by hate who contribute to all of them.
> I think Michael does have some awareness that these sites exist but I doubt he visits them and I'm sure he's not overly bothered by their poison. He knows there are always fans who take it hard when their fantasy couples up and he's too busy living his life and enjoying it to waste his time on stranger hate. He's an intelligent man with his own priorities focussed on his nearest and dearest &#9786;



I hope he is. But it must hurt a lot to read those things about yourself and the people you care for.


----------



## Just Askin

The girlfriend seems lovely and who better to understand and work with what must be a slightly nomadic lifestyle, than someone currently in the same position.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Unfortunately there is more than one hate site, as well as LSA there are blogs on tumblr, although I expect its the same small group of people motivated by hate who contribute to all of them.
> I think Michael does have some awareness that these sites exist but I doubt he visits them and I'm sure he's not overly bothered by their poison. He knows there are always fans who take it hard when their fantasy couples up and he's too busy living his life and enjoying it to waste his time on stranger hate. He's an intelligent man with his own priorities focussed on his nearest and dearest &#9786;



I agree with you that Michael is awared of these sites. He can't be loved by everyone. It is part n parcel of the life of public entertainers that subject to much scrutiny and unsolicited comments. At the end of the day, business as usual and he will still go on with his work and daily life - as usual


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Very new to this media. Have read some posts from a person about an actor I highly rate, Michael Fassbender. So thought I would sign up and ask about it. Is it acceptable, normal, the done thing, ok,  to rip into someone's personal life, relationship as well as personal appearance (including teeth hygiene). Personally I think the blogger is a bit nuts and a little too invested in hating on people they actually know nothing about. Is this a current acceptable mind set??? I hope it's a crazy one off extreme.


I wonder who this person is.. 



Just Askin said:


> Thank You and yes it was Tumblr. Was just shocked to find someone could just post hate. Read through bits to find they would happily get his autograph though. Bit scary to realise this sort of person is not only in crime thrillers...stalker extraordinaire if you ask me. Someones friends need to have a word. *Seems like they have invented their own little world!*


Tumblr is perfect for that.. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Yes it is shocking to read all that hate, I'm relieved  people like that live a very long way from Michael and Alicia. I'm also thankful I don't have to have dealings with such people! What's also bizarre is that all this hate has sprung up since it became clear that Michael and Alicia are a couple, it's like a "hell hath no fury" scenario, very disturbing.
> 
> But on the bright side, for all their efforts they have zero effect on Michael, his career, his girlfriend or his life. Hopefully he hasn't come across this stuff, *but if he has he's pragmatic enough to know that  elements like this come with the territory. *No wonder he does his best to protect Alicia and their relationship from unnecessary exposure!


I don't doubt it.

New pic with a fan:





Source

http://www.empireonline.com/movies/features/x-men-apocalypse-trailer-bryan-singer/


> In this brief scene, set in a holding cell in Alkali Lake (to read more about that, pick up the current issue of Empire, with our nine X-Men: Apocalypse covers, on sale until Thursday of this week), Evan Peters&#8217; Quicksilver confirms to Raven what we all knew: Michael Fassbender&#8217;s Magneto is his dad. Some might raise eyebrows at a plot point like this being confirmed in a trailer, but &#8220;it wasn&#8217;t meant to be a big deal,&#8221; laughs Singer. &#8220;It&#8217;s not like Luke Skywalker and Darth Vader. We know the deal. The question is, who else knows it and what does it mean and how does it inform how Quicksilver has evolved as a character? It&#8217;s part of his journey right to the end of this film.&#8221;


----------



## Purusha

https://www.vessel.com/videos/R4ohFLhSA

The Steve Jobs crew on Michael


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> https://www.vessel.com/videos/R4ohFLhSA
> 
> The Steve Jobs crew on Michael


Thanks! 


It looks like 20th Century Fox will not be at Comic-Con
http://www.thewrap.com/20th-century-fox-pulls-out-of-comic-con-hall-h-presentation-exclusive/


> *Studio feels it cannot protect exclusive footage in their annual San Diego showcase, insider tells TheWrap
> 20th Century Fox will not showcase its upcoming movie releases in Hall H at San Diego Comic-Con this year.
> The studio feels it cannot prevent the piracy of custom trailers and exclusive footage routinely screened for fans in attendance, an individual familiar with the decision told TheWrap.
> A representative for Fox declined to comment. SDCC was not immediately available for comment.*
> 
> The studio will be accounted for in smaller events, like their DreamWorks Animation collaboration &#8220;Trolls,&#8221; a second individual close to the studio told TheWrap. The person said the footage would show be unfinished and far from release.
> *Fox would likely have shown glimpses of &#8220;Assassins Creed,&#8221; the Michael Fassbender video game adaptation that wowed movie exhibitors at this year&#8217;s CinemaCon. *An early first look at Hugh Jackman&#8216;s &#8220;Wolverine 3&#8221; and the recently-delayed &#8220;Maze Runner: The Death Cure&#8221; were also possibilities.
> The first individual added that Walt Disney was considering pulling out of their regular showcase inside the San Diego Convention Center&#8217;s grand hall as well, though a rep for Disney denied the claim. The studio would not disclose its Comic-Con plans.
> Also Read: 8 Biggest Winners of Comic-Con: 'Suicide Squad,' 'Deadpool,' 'Outlander' Top Class of 2015
> Last year Fox screened footage from &#8220;Deadpool,&#8221; the Ryan Reynolds superhero film that would go on to gross $760 million worldwide. A trailer prepared especially for the 2015 convention was screened on a Saturday &#8212; and a pirated version was available online the following Monday.
> The same went for &#8220;X-Men: Apocalypse&#8221; and Warner Bros&#8217; hotly anticipated &#8220;Suicide Squad.&#8221; Footage for the latter was shown while shooting was still underway &#8212; 13 months prior to the DC Comics film&#8217;s forthcoming August 5 release.
> &#8220;Clearly we are disappointed,&#8221; David Glanzer, director of marketing and public relations for Comic-Con International, said at the time. &#8220;This leak not only violates the trust of Comic-Con and the studios, but each of the attendees who respect the bond we have long held.&#8221;


----------



## pearlyqueen

And it looks like Michael is staying in Australia for the next few weeks; no mention of a London premiere (just a gala fan screening) and James + Jennifer Lawrence are doing Graham Norton.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> And it looks like Michael is staying in Australia for the next few weeks; *no mention of a London premiere* (just a gala fan screening) and James + Jennifer Lawrence are doing Graham Norton.


It's strange. I'm sure he will attend the NY premiere.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> It's strange. I'm sure he will attend the NY premiere.




There's a lot strange about this XMen compared to DOFP....the promo and hype in the weeks leading up to that compared to zilch for this one....


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> And it looks like Michael is staying in Australia for the next few weeks; no mention of a London premiere (just a gala fan screening) and James + Jennifer Lawrence are doing Graham Norton.



What makes you think he stays in Auatralia? Is Graham Norton an english or american show.?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> What makes you think he stays in Auatralia? Is Graham Norton an english or american show.?




It's an English show.


----------



## Allie28

Late to the party but welcome Just Askin!  

I've come to view tumblr as the devil's playground for obsessive fans and every fandom has them these days.  People can pretty much put anything and everything out there.  It's where they post things they can't anywhere else.  I always need a gallon of brain bleach after reading there.  

I'm sure Michael is obligated to do some XMen promotion but I agree there has been very little hype for this one so far.


----------



## mchris55

I don't understand what FOX is doing with the promotion of this film. It feels like they are conceding to Avengers 2.5. After the success of Deadpool,  I would think that their PR department would work hard at the promotion of their main franchise. This is all very confusing to me. 

The Comic Con stuff doesn't make sense either. Two franchises at CC last year that had big buzz boosts after their trailers were leaked were SS and Deadpool. FOX was unhappy at the time with the leaks, but given the general positive response they received to the leaked footage and at their panel, they could not have been that unhappy. I don't get it.


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> The Comic Con stuff doesn't make sense either. Two franchises at CC last year that had big buzz boosts after their trailers were leaked were SS and Deadpool. FOX was unhappy at the time with the leaks, but given the general positive response they received to the leaked footage and at their panel, they could not have been that unhappy. I don't get it.



I don't think that most fans realize that Fox has no investment in Assassin's Creed.  They didn't front any money for the production and they didn't purchase the rights to distribute it.  They're* required* to distribute it because of a pre-existing contract with New Regency to distribute all their films and New Regency "partnered" with Ubisoft to produce AC (but really, Ubisoft put up all the money).   

So if Fox wants to let AC die at the BO, they're not really losing muchby doing that.   It's really Ubisoft that's taking the hit.  They're really the ones who should be investing in the marketing.


----------



## mchris55

Not necessarily. I do remember reading that MF took the role in The Counselor in exchange for some funding (not major money, but some) from FOX for AC. It was years ago that I read that so I can't remember where, so believe what you will.

The fact that FOX presented footage of AC with the main star at CinemaCon also tells me they are invested. The moves that FOX makes with their properties bears watching, starting with XMA.


----------



## Morgane

I don't understand the Comic Con stuff either. 



pearlyqueen said:


> There's a lot strange about this XMen compared to DOFP....the promo and hype in the weeks leading up to that compared to zilch for this one....


I'm more worried about the fact that the comic movie market looks too crowded.. I hope people are not tired. DOFP was special for fans  because it had Stewart and McKellen coming back.




Allie28 said:


> Late to the party but welcome Just Askin!
> 
> *I've come to view tumblr as the devil's playground for obsessive fans and every fandom has them these days.  People can pretty much put anything and everything out there.  It's where they post things they can't anywhere else. * I always need a gallon of brain bleach after reading there.
> 
> I'm sure Michael is obligated to do some XMen promotion but I agree there has been very little hype for this one so far.


This.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I don't think that most fans realize that Fox has no investment in Assassin's Creed.  They didn't front any money for the production and they didn't purchase the rights to distribute it.  They're* required* to distribute it because of a pre-existing contract with New Regency to distribute all their films and New Regency "partnered" with Ubisoft to produce AC (but really, Ubisoft put up all the money).
> 
> So if Fox wants to let AC die at the BO, they're not really losing muchby doing that.   It's really Ubisoft that's taking the hit.  They're really the ones who should be investing in the marketing.


While I don't think that this decision has something to do with AC,it's absolutely true that Ubisoft put up all the money. Marshall,DMC are not the main investors.


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> Not necessarily. I do remember reading that MF took the role in The Counselor in exchange for some funding (not major money, but some) from FOX for AC. It was years ago that I read that so I can't remember where, so believe what you will.
> 
> The fact that FOX presented footage of AC with the main star at CinemaCon also tells me they are invested. The moves that FOX makes with their properties bears watching, starting with XMA.



Oh, I believe that you read it but that doesn't mean the source was correct.  

It doesn't cost Fox anything to play a trailer and a video intro from a star when they're already scheduled to present their other more important properties to the distributors.  ComicCon costs hundreds of thousands of dollars to rent out one of the main halls and fly out their stars.  There's a difference.


----------



## mchris55

Avengers 2.5 opens next week. The following week will be occupied by its kudos and bouquets. What the hell is going on with XMA?


----------



## Purusha

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2012/feb/02/brad-pitt-moneyball-oscars-dope

Interview with Brad Pitt. At the end he talks about Michael. Says he should work in the porn industrie actually. Not sure if he's only joking.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Oh, I believe that you read it but that doesn't mean the source was correct.
> 
> It doesn't cost Fox anything to play a trailer and a video intro from a star when they're already scheduled to present their other more important properties to the distributors.  *ComicCon costs hundreds of thousands of dollars to rent out one of the main halls and fly out their stars.  There's a difference*.


Yes,I guess that is the real reason.. They probably don't want to spend all that money for AC and Wolverine. 





Purusha said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2012/feb/02/brad-pitt-moneyball-oscars-dope
> 
> Interview with Brad Pitt. At the end he talks about Michael. Says he should work in the porn industrie actually. Not sure if he's only joking.


 He's definitely  joking.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2012/feb/02/brad-pitt-moneyball-oscars-dope
> 
> 
> 
> Interview with Brad Pitt. At the end he talks about Michael. Says he should work in the porn industrie actually. Not sure if he's only joking.




I agree with Morgane - Brad is definitely joking, something of a tongue in cheek nod to all the chatter about Michael's penis back then, around the time of Shame's release.


----------



## Purusha

Have any of you seen Centurion? Is it worth watching?


----------



## Hackensack

Purusha said:


> Have any of you seen Centurion? Is it worth watching?


Yes, but only for 2008-vintage Fassy.

I just read that Fox's Maze Runner sequel will be moving off its February 2017 date (sadly, because of the injury of Dylan O'Brien while filming).  I wish Fox would move AC to that date.  If they're not going to promote it and not going to show at SDCC, they could at least not force it to compete with Rogue One and Passengers.


----------



## Purusha

Watched Blood Creek today. The story was a bit weird. And what they did to poor Michael! But he was good and looked good at the beginning.


----------



## gingerglory

Hackensack said:


> If they're not going to promote it and not going to show at SDCC, they could at least not force it to compete with Rogue One and Passengers.



Yes this whole thing is strange. If Fox won't do much about it, I just hope Ubisoft will step up and do some marketing.


----------



## gingerglory

A fan made vid for Michael's 39th bday, very good, including all his TVs and films. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oGx21IfGDg&sns=em


----------



## Allie28

New Still from The Light Between Oceans....




https://twitter.com/MFOnline


----------



## mollie12

Oops.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> New Still from The Light Between Oceans....
> 
> View attachment 3343552
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MFOnline


----------



## gingerglory

that toaster lol


----------



## Purusha

I read somewhere (don't remember where) that the release of TLBO is being postponed to January 2017? Have you heard anything about this?

And I heard something about a project called At Swim two birds from Brandon Gleeson. And MF should play a part in this film. Do you know if this is so and if this film is already shot (any release date?) or is it to be shot some time soon?


----------



## Hackensack

Purusha said:


> I read somewhere (don't remember where) that the release of TLBO is being postponed to January 2017? Have you heard anything about this?
> 
> And I heard something about a project called At Swim two birds from Brandon Gleeson. And MF should play a part in this film. Do you know if this is so and if this film is already shot (any release date?) or is it to be shot some time soon?


I read that TLBO will open in January 2017 in Britain and Ireland, but still in September in the US; check the IMDB page for other countries.

I heard about At Swim Two Birds when I first became a fan.  It is based on an Irish classic comic novel, and Brendon Gleeson was working on the script and planning to direct.  Domhnall was also supposed to be in it, along with a host of other Irish stars.  Whether the problems were schedules or script, it seems to have dropped out of existence.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> New Still from The Light Between Oceans....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MFOnline




I can feel the chemistry between them! Lovely pic, thanks for posting Allie [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I read that TLBO will open in January 2017 in Britain and Ireland, but still in September in the US; check the IMDB page for other countries.
> 
> I heard about At Swim Two Birds when I first became a fan.  It is based on an Irish classic comic novel, and Brendon Gleeson was working on the script and planning to direct.  Domhnall was also supposed to be in it, along with a host of other Irish stars.  Whether the problems were schedules or script, it seems to have dropped out of existence.




Yes, unfortunately we have to wait until next January to see TLBO - hope the release date is changed.


----------



## Hackensack

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2016/05/01/jed-kurzel-to-score-assassins-creed-film-adaptation/

This is a May 1 story that says that Jed Kurzel has been signed to score AC.  t can't say I'm surprised by this, and I'm not unhappy about it, having heard his soundtrack for Macbeth--but is this new?  And if so, shouldn't he have been signed to score it already?  And will the film be done by the December date (and I sort of hope it isn't, to move it off the current date).


----------



## girlwhowaited

Hackensack said:


> I read that TLBO will open in January 2017 in Britain and Ireland, but still in September in the US; check the IMDB page for other countries.
> 
> I heard about At Swim Two Birds when I first became a fan.  It is based on an Irish classic comic novel, and Brendon Gleeson was working on the script and planning to direct.  Domhnall was also supposed to be in it, along with a host of other Irish stars.  Whether the problems were schedules or script, it seems to have dropped out of existence.



Last time I checked Brendan was still working on this, he got some funding a few years ago but not enough to start production. It was supposed to be the first time Michael worked with him but now they have done two films together, so I would say if this is still happening someday Michael might still be attached to it.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Hackensack said:


> http://filmmusicreporter.com/2016/05/01/jed-kurzel-to-score-assassins-creed-film-adaptation/
> 
> This is a May 1 story that says that Jed Kurzel has been signed to score AC.  t can't say I'm surprised by this, and I'm not unhappy about it, having heard his soundtrack for Macbeth--but is this new?  And if so, shouldn't he have been signed to score it already?  And will the film be done by the December date (and I sort of hope it isn't, to move it off the current date).



I don't know how scoring works, or if he was already in on it, I had assumed so since Justin always uses him. He's a very good scorer, he has done Slow West and Macbeth, the Macbeth one being one of my favorite scores in recent years, I could not stop listening to it. I'm amazed he hasn't been recognized by his peers yet. 

Re moving dates, they haven't done a lot of promo that includes a date yet, right? Maybe it's because they are studing a move? But I don't know what other date would be best. It feels like there's so many big movies coming out this year.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Yes this whole thing is strange. If Fox won't do much about it, I just hope Ubisoft will step up and do some marketing.


There's the Ubisoft conference in June. I'm sure they will do something.



gingerglory said:


> A fan made vid for Michael's 39th bday, very good, including all his TVs and films. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oGx21IfGDg&sns=em





Allie28 said:


> New Still from The Light Between Oceans....
> 
> View attachment 3343552
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MFOnline


Thanks!



Hackensack said:


> Yes, but only for 2008-vintage Fassy.
> 
> 
> 
> I just read that Fox's Maze Runner sequel will be moving off its February 2017 date (sadly, because of the injury of Dylan O'Brien while filming).  *I wish Fox would move AC to that date.*  If they're not going to promote it and not going to show at SDCC, they could at least not force it to compete with Rogue One and Passengers.


Yes.. It's not a good release date. 

Vintage Fassy















I'd like to see them working together again







And talking about vintage Fassy, "Stalking Stelios"


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> *Last time I checked Brendan was still working on this, he got some funding a few years ago but not enough to start production*. It was supposed to be the first time Michael worked with him but now they have done two films together, so I would say if this is still happening someday Michael might still be attached to it.


Thanks for clarifying. 



Hackensack said:


> http://filmmusicreporter.com/2016/05/01/jed-kurzel-to-score-assassins-creed-film-adaptation/
> 
> This is a May 1 story that says that Jed Kurzel has been signed to score AC.  t can't say I'm surprised by this, and I'm not unhappy about it, having heard his soundtrack for Macbeth-*-but is this new? * And if so, shouldn't he have been signed to score it already?  And will the film be done by the December date (and I sort of hope it isn't, to move it off the current date).


No,he signed to score AC when they started to film.  I liked his work in Macbeth,I hope he doesn't create something  too "epic" or similar to a Zimmer's score.

At the Le Maschou restaurant in Cannes



http://iconosquare.com/p/1239649227077103929_1327265299


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> No,he signed to score AC when they started to film.  I liked his work in Macbeth,I hope he doesn't create something  too "epic" or similar to a Zimmer's score.
> 
> At the Le Maschou restaurant in Cannes
> 
> View attachment 3344711
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/1239649227077103929_1327265299



Yes, the thing which struck  me first in Macbeth was the music actually. I had never heard of MF before and didn't pay much attention to him. I first noticed the music and these beautiful pictures. Is Jed Justins brother?

I love that picture. Looks like Michael's head is the food.


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> Is Jed Justins brother?



Yes. they are related. Very happy that he's doing the music for AC too. 



> I love that picture. Looks like Michael's head is the food.



Yep, the usual goofy Michael.


----------



## Purusha

Apropo goofy:
I love this video. He looks as if he has just fallen out of bed, still drunk and bored to death.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9xIpfn1QkuY


----------



## Purusha

At least MF is doing a Tony little bit of promotion for XMen

http://www.gamesradar.com/x-men-cast-explain-apocalypses-true-power-in-behind-the-scene-video/


----------



## Purusha

Purusha said:


> At least MF is doing a Tony little bit of promotion for XMen
> 
> http://www.gamesradar.com/x-men-cast-explain-apocalypses-true-power-in-behind-the-scene-video/



Another link

http://www.slashfilm.com/x-men-apocalypse-featurette-villain/

Interview with Brian Singer (relaxed, informative), James McAvoy (enthusiastic, charming) and Michael Fassbender ("please let me be anywhere in the world right now")

Is it really that obvious?


----------



## Allie28

Purusha said:


> Apropo goofy:
> I love this video. He looks as if he has just fallen out of bed, still drunk and bored to death.
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9xIpfn1QkuY



That video is hilarious!  

Who would've guessed then that guy would go on to be nominated for two academy awards?


----------



## Purusha

Allie28 said:


> That video is hilarious!
> 
> Who would've guessed then that guy would go on to be nominated for two academy awards?



It is, isn't it. I've somewhere seen the original video and I think they where talking Italian. That's why he was so bored. He didn't understand a word!


----------



## Hackensack

Purusha said:


> Another link
> 
> http://www.slashfilm.com/x-men-apocalypse-featurette-villain/
> 
> Interview with Brian Singer (relaxed, informative), James McAvoy (enthusiastic, charming) and Michael Fassbender ("please let me be anywhere in the world right now")
> 
> Is it really that obvious?


No, not much difference between Michael and James, actually.  But this is now the standard description of MF during X-Men promotions--happened during DOFP also.


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> Apropo goofy:
> I love this video. He looks as if he has just fallen out of bed, still drunk and bored to death.
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9xIpfn1QkuY


That press conference for Angel in Rome was hilarious.  



Hackensack said:


> No, not much difference between Michael and James, actually.  But this is now the standard description of MF during X-Men promotions--happened during DOFP also.


I don't see this difference either..


----------



## gingerglory

James' Italian interview for XMA. The parts he mentioned non-stop Michael. lol. Google translate http://www.gioia.it/magazine/personaggi/a505/james-mcavoy-intervista-x-men-apocalisse/



> *The film is a love story between a spy, his character, and un'oceanografa. His partner will be Alicia Vikander, girlfriend of his friend Michael Fassbender.*
> 
> Yes, and I'm happy, Alicia is a very sweet girl and very talented, but I doubt I'll be able to see Michael: always to do. By the third movie, I can safely say that we are friends, but he is tireless, switching from one film to another without ever stopping. I can not do, I think about my family.





> *But we will meet again in the theater?*
> 
> Sure, there's already something going, but I'll have to wait until 2017. After Wenders will shoot the new film by M. Night Shymalan and then I'll stop. I told you, I'm not Michael Fassbender, I need my family sometimes.


----------



## mchris55

The Shyamalan film has wrapped. Filming started late last year.


----------



## Purusha

Hackensack said:


> No, not much difference between Michael and James, actually.  But this is now the standard description of MF during X-Men promotions--happened during DOFP also.



Thanks for your opinion. I was really a bit confused about that this person wrote MF would like to be anywhere else, because you only see him for a second. The part of BS and JMA are longer. 
But why is it standard discription of MF since DOFP? He was so funny and charming in those Interviews, especially with JMA! Who is saying that? And why?


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> The Shyamalan film has wrapped. Filming started late last year.



Thanks for clarifying. I was confused because I thought the Split movie was wrapped a few months before James even started shooting Submergence. I think that interview is lost in translation. Is James implying that he is going to work on a project with Michael in 2017?

So surprising that Michael is going to skip out of promotion of Apocalypse. He should stop doing back to back movies and invest more time and effort in promoting the movies when they come out.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I was confused because I thought the Split movie was wrapped a few months before James even started shooting Submergence. I think that interview is lost in translation. Is James implying that he is going to work on a project with Michael in 2017?
> 
> So surprising that Michael is going to skip out of promotion of Apocalypse. He should stop doing back to back movies and invest more time and effort in promoting the movies when they come out.




The article is all over the place.

I completely agree in terms of MF. I can understand how and why film promotion can be tedious, but we all have to do things in our lives we would rather not do. A part of being an adult is having responsibilities.

We shall see what the promo for this film will be. I will definitely be looking at him and FOX.


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I was confused because I thought the Split movie was wrapped a few months before James even started shooting Submergence. I think that interview is lost in translation. Is James implying that he is going to work on a project with Michael in 2017?
> 
> 
> 
> So surprising that Michael is going to skip out of promotion of Apocalypse. He should stop doing back to back movies and invest more time and effort in promoting the movies when they come out.




Who said he would skip promoting? I think he must do his share. Even for Mr. Michael Fassbender this is a big film. It's not enough being one of the best actors when nobody knows who you are (only two of my friends know him - and they are not fans of him, yet). 
But I actually think he's pretty much aware of this, because he said in an interview he was doing one film after the other, because he knows that he won't be popular enough to do them forever.
So I hope he will do some promotion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Who said he would skip promoting? I think he must do his share. Even for Mr. Michael Fassbender this is a big film. It's not enough being one of the best actors when nobody knows who you are (only two of my friends know him - and they are not fans of him, yet).
> But I actually think he's pretty much aware of this, because he said in an interview he was doing one film after the other, because he knows that he won't be popular enough to do them forever.
> So I hope he will do some promotion.




We don't yet know if Michael is skipping promotion for XMA, just that he doesn't seem to be doing anything in London next week. If he doesn't want to and he's not obliged to promote that's up to him. He's free to make his own choices and tbh I think he's made it very clear he has no desire to be a household name anyway. It's enough for him the people who matter in the industry know who he is. He did a lot of promo for Macbeth last year and I'm sure he will do what he can for AC and TLBO especially as he hasn't signed up to do any more films this year after the current one wraps.


----------



## gingerglory

non-stop lol 

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/michael-fassbender-starring-entering-hades-1201764933/

Michael Fassbender to Play Serial Killer in True Crime Story &#8216;Entering Hades&#8217; (EXCLUSIVE)


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> non-stop lol
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/film/news/michael-fassbender-starring-entering-hades-1201764933/
> 
> Michael Fassbender to Play Serial Killer in True Crime Story Entering Hades (EXCLUSIVE)




Wow! This sounds exciting - a serial killer no less! I note he's continuing as a producer too, clearly the direction he wants to go in [emoji3]
Perhaps he can practice his German too if they film any of this in Austria!!

ETA - there was a German film about this released only last year....maybe it won't film yet for a few months as the script isn't ready either?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4955062/


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> We don't yet know if Michael is skipping promotion for XMA, just that he doesn't seem to be doing anything in London next week. If he doesn't want to and he's not obliged to promote that's up to him. He's free to make his own choices and tbh I think he's made it very clear he has no desire to be a household name anyway. It's enough for him the people who matter in the industry know who he is. He did a lot of promo for Macbeth last year and I'm sure he will do what he can for AC and TLBO especially as he hasn't signed up to do any more films this year after the current one wraps.




Of course you are right. It makes sense that he doesn't come to London for X Men as he is in Australia. He's old enough and  knows best where he wants to go. It's his choice. But I am sometimes afraid that other actors will come and he will be forgotten. But on the whole I think you are right. He doesn't seem to be stupid.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> James' Italian interview for XMA. The parts he mentioned non-stop Michael. lol. Google translate http://www.gioia.it/magazine/personaggi/a505/james-mcavoy-intervista-x-men-apocalisse/



Google translations are always wonky for me.  Sometimes I don't understand it any better even AFTER I've translated, lol.  Still, very nice words he said about Alicia.  And he's right, he has a family, he can't just make 5-6 films a year.  well, he COULD but he wouldn't be around for them and I'm sure that's a priority.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> non-stop lol
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/film/news/michael-fassbender-starring-entering-hades-1201764933/
> 
> Michael Fassbender to Play Serial Killer in True Crime Story Entering Hades (EXCLUSIVE)



Now I have Michael's voice blending into Hannibal Lector's.  Eeek!


----------



## mollie12

From one of the writers of Birdman sounds like the stuff of nightmares to me.  I also think a serial killer is the least interesting role he could have chosen.


----------



## mchris55

Unterweger's story is fascinating, so I can understand why he would be interested. I am concerned that the unimaginative Hollywood could typecast him since this would be his "presumed" role. The screenplay by the Birdman writer also gives me pause because I hated that film and most of the characters. The only character I somewhat appreciated was Norton's and he was reprehensible. The director will be very important here because this is a very, very dark story. The production should have their pick however, if the screenplay is good and because of MF. 

I guess he will have to postpone the *cough* engagement *cough*.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> non-stop lol
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/film/news/michael-fassbender-starring-entering-hades-1201764933/
> 
> Michael Fassbender to Play Serial Killer in True Crime Story Entering Hades (EXCLUSIVE)


While he's not out of his comfort zone in terms of acting,the story is very interesting. Now I'm curious to know the director.  



pearlyqueen said:


> Wow! This sounds exciting - a serial killer no less! I note he's continuing as a producer too, clearly the direction he wants to go in [emoji3]
> Perhaps he can practice his German too if they film any of this in Austria!!
> 
> ETA - there was a German film about this released only last year....maybe it won't film yet for a few months as the script isn't ready either?
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4955062/


I don't think it will be filmed this year.



pearlyqueen said:


> *We don't yet know if Michael is skipping promotion for XMA, just that he doesn't seem to be doing anything in London next week.* If he doesn't want to and he's not obliged to promote that's up to him. He's free to make his own choices and tbh I think he's made it very clear he has no desire to be a household name anyway. It's enough for him the people who matter in the industry know who he is. He did a lot of promo for Macbeth last year and I'm sure he will do what he can for AC and TLBO especially as he hasn't signed up to do any more films this year after the current one wraps.


This. He's working,he's not on vacation. I'm sure he will attend the NY premiere and I'm sure he knows what are his contractual obligations. He's also paid to promote his movies.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Wow! This sounds exciting - a serial killer no less! I note he's continuing as a producer too, clearly the direction he wants to go in [emoji3]
> Perhaps he can practice his German too if they film any of this in Austria!!
> 
> ETA - there was a German film about this released only last year....maybe it won't film yet for a few months as the script isn't ready either?
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4955062/



As expected, he won't "take a break" for 6 months with no filming. Anyway, we are not sure  yet since there is no scheduled date of filming so far. Maybe 6-month break claim is still valid.

For XMA's premiere activities etc, it depends on whether FOX to release him from current film shooting , basically it is not on him. I believe he will perform his contractual duties accordingly.


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> While he's not out of his comfort zone in terms of acting,the story is very interesting. Now I'm curious to know the director.
> 
> 
> I don't think it will be filmed this year.
> 
> 
> This. He's working,he's not on vacation. I'm sure he will attend the NY premiere and I'm sure he knows what are his contractual obligations. He's also paid to promote his movies.



Agree - he is working on another FOX's movie, not on vacation or purposely avoiding his obligations. I guess he may attend the China premiere (if there is one) because of the much more shorter journey from Sydney, compared to go all the way to New York or London. Finally he knows what he is obliged to perform.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> As expected, he won't "take a break" for 6 months with no filming. Anyway, we are not sure  yet since there is no scheduled date of filming so far. Maybe 6-month break claim is still valid.
> 
> 
> 
> For XMA's premiere activities etc, it depends on whether FOX to release him from current film shooting , basically it is not on him. I believe he will perform his contractual duties accordingly.




Re. XMA I haven't read of any other premieres so if Michael is going to any it looks like it will have to be the one in NYC.

There's no word on when the new film will start production; from what I understand the script is still being reworked and there is no director attached yet, so it looks likely that it won't be for a few months. As you say, the 6 month break plan could still be valid, although I'd say that's a break from filming rather than all work as AC opens in December. I can't see why his attachment to a new film in the future would have any bearing on any plans in his personal life.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Re. XMA I haven't read of any other premieres so if Michael is going to any it looks like it will have to be the one in NYC.
> 
> There's no word on when the new film will start production; from what I understand the script is still being reworked and there is no director attached yet, so it looks likely that it won't be for a few months. As you say, the 6 month break plan could still be valid, although I'd say that's a break from filming rather than all work as AC opens in December. I can't see why his attachment to a new film in the future would have any bearing on any plans in his personal life.



Personal or family life aside, it is also not healthy to jump from film to film back to back. People need time to recharge , proper rest etc to be more productive. 
Do believe he will at least have some break after aliens. This new project looks like it is still at its very early pre-planning stage.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Personal or family life aside, it is also not healthy to jump from film to film back to back. People need time to recharge , proper rest etc to be more productive.
> 
> Do believe he will have at least done break after aliens. This new project looks like it is still at its very early pre-planning stage.




Yes I agree. He's been making films back to back for 3 or 4 years now and he knows it's not healthy or productive. I believe he is still going ahead with a longish break from filming after Aliens.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Unterweger's story is fascinating, so I can understand why he would be interested. I am concerned that the unimaginative Hollywood could typecast him since this would be his "presumed" role. The screenplay by the Birdman writer also gives me pause because I hated that film and most of the characters. The only character I somewhat appreciated was Norton's and he was reprehensible. The director will be very important here because this is a very, very dark story. The production should have their pick however, if the screenplay is good and because of MF.
> 
> I guess he will have to postpone the *cough* engagement *cough*.



I just glanced through the article. The story sounds interesting but Michael just finished shooting a movie about serial killers. He does not need to do another one, in my opinion. There surely are other interesting projects in Hollywood. He could do something new or take a break like he keeps saying he will. There is absolutely no need for him to keep doing one movie after another. 

LOL at the last statement. Now that Michael and Alicia both have projects to film after their current ones, the getting together in more permanent ways will have to be delayed.

I am happy they are both busy because we all know that idleness is devil's workshop. LOL


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> Who said he would skip promoting? I think he must do his share. Even for Mr. Michael Fassbender this is a big film. I*t's not enough being one of the best actors when nobody knows who you are (only two of my friends know him - and they are not fans of him, yet). *
> But I actually think he's pretty much aware of this, because he said in an interview he was doing one film after the other, because he knows that he won't be popular enough to do them forever.
> So I hope he will do some promotion.



Sorry "skip" was not the right word. I meant that he will not be present in London when all the other major stars (James, Jennifer, Oscar) are is quite disappointing. The bolded is so true. I stated that Michael is not very famous with most of general population and was laughed at by a few posters here. Michael is as talented as they come but he just is not a movie "star". I hope he does promotion for Apocalypse as well as Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> While he's not out of his comfort zone in terms of acting,the story is very interesting. Now I'm curious to know the director.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it will be filmed this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. He's working,he's not on vacation. I'm sure he will attend the NY premiere and I'm sure he knows what are his contractual obligations. He's also paid to promote his movies.




I really don't know, if I want to see him in that movie. Depends, really. But I could imagine Justin as director. Snowtown was pretty dark as well. Of course, I would watch it anyway, to see how MF is doing in it. 

But I thought he would like to do a comedy? He seems lightyears away from that. But I feel he will surprise us all.

Do you think there's any chance for him to play in Widows?


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I just glanced through the article. The story sounds interesting but Michael just finished shooting a movie about serial killers. He does not need to do another one, in my opinion. There surely are other interesting projects in Hollywood. He could do something new or take a break like he keeps saying he will. There is absolutely no need for him to keep doing one movie after another.
> 
> LOL at the last statement. Now that Michael and Alicia both have projects to film after their current ones, the getting together in more permanent ways will have to be delayed.
> 
> I am happy they are both busy because we all know that idleness is devil's workshop. LOL




Lol at your assumption that signing up for new projects is going to stop them "getting together in more permanent ways". Neither project is ready to roll and they're not likely to abandon any plans already made or put their lives on hold. They are both in demand and hot and seem to have found a way to balance work and real life that serves their relationship. The "devil's workshop" only flourishes in corrupt minds - LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> I really don't know, if I want to see him in that movie. Depends, really. But I could imagine Justin as director. Snowtown was pretty dark as well. Of course, I would watch it anyway, to see how MF is doing in it.
> 
> But I thought he would like to do a comedy? He seems lightyears away from that. But I feel he will surprise us all.
> 
> Do you think there's any chance for him to play in Widows?




Michael has been making comments about doing comedies and musicals for years without signing up for one. I suspect it's his stock answer when he's interviewed about playing intense characters. It's more than likely these kind of roles interest him much more which is why he chooses them. IMO the serial killer one is perfect for him; from what I've read of Jack Unterweger he lived a double life combining a charismatic personality with psychopathic deeds. In The Snowman he played the complex detective not the murderer so he's not repeating himself.


----------



## mchris55

He has spoken of musicals in terms of a collaboration with Steve McQueen. As the script has not been completed because McQueen has been involved with other projects, I don't know what project he would sign up for. 

In terms of comedies, he has stated he has not liked the scripts he has received.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I don't foresee him being in any McQueen musical; I always got the impression it was an off the cuff joke when they first said it, not a serious intention.


----------



## mchris55

Mcqueen has talked about scripting a musical more than once.


----------



## pearlyqueen

We'll see. I don't think it will ever happen.


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael has been making comments about doing comedies and musicals for years without signing up for one. I suspect it's his stock answer when he's interviewed about playing intense characters. It's more than likely these kind of roles interest him much more which is why he chooses them. IMO the serial killer one is perfect for him; from what I've read of Jack Unterweger he lived a double life combining a charismatic personality with psychopathic deeds. In The Snowman he played the complex detective not the murderer so he's not repeating himself.




Now that you're pointing to it...It makes sense that he was only joking. There's more to find in dark characters and I think he likes to find out. A comedy wouldn't be that much demanding. I didn't worry about MF repeating himself, because I am aware that he played the detective in The Snowman, and even if he would play a detective again, I'm sure it would be very different to Harry Hole. I did like that character in the book and I'm sure MF fits in there very well. No, what I meant was that I'm not sure about that story. It really depends who lays his hands on it. Never doubt MF[emoji6]He makes the worst films watchable!


----------



## mchris55

As highly accomplished as McQueen is in terms of his contribution to art, I wouldn't bet against him. Maybe you should ask MF about McQueen the next time you speak to him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> As highly accomplished as McQueen is in terms of his contribution to art, I wouldn't bet against him. Maybe you should ask MF about McQueen the next time you speak to him.


Nah, there are other things to talk to him about that interest me more than this.


----------



## mchris55

Yes.

Speaking of talented people, the review embargo on XMA lifts on Monday, so obviously I am excited.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Now that you're pointing to it...It makes sense that he was only joking. There's more to find in dark characters and I think he likes to find out. A comedy wouldn't be that much demanding. I didn't worry about MF repeating himself, because I am aware that he played the detective in The Snowman, and even if he would play a detective again, I'm sure it would be very different to Harry Hole. I did like that character in the book and I'm sure MF fits in there very well. No, what I meant was that I'm not sure about that story. It really depends who lays his hands on it. Never doubt MF[emoji6]He makes the worst films watchable!




Haha, I agree Michael makes bad films watchable but I'm still not watching Blood Creek or Jonah Hex! 
You mentioned Justin Kurzel as potentially a director for Entering Hades; he may be a possibility if it films in 2017 but it seems he will be busy directing another film this Autumn:

http://deadline.com/2015/11/justin-...-creed-ubisoft-michael-fassbender-1201606487/


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> As highly accomplished as McQueen is in terms of his contribution to art, I wouldn't bet against him. Maybe you should ask MF about McQueen the next time you speak to him.



LOL you crack me up!

As much as I would love to see Steve and Michael collab again, the idea of Michael in a musical does not excite me too much! Steve would be better off picking someone else for a lead. Also, I will pay to go see Michael in a comedy. I see him really enjoying himself making one when he finds a good script.


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, I agree Michael makes bad films watchable but I'm still not watching Blood Creek or Jonah Hex!
> You mentioned Justin Kurzel as potentially a director for Entering Hades; he may be a possibility if it films in 2017 but it seems he will be busy directing another film this Autumn:
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/11/justin-...-creed-ubisoft-michael-fassbender-1201606487/



In one article they said they are still negotiating about Entering Hades. If this is true they won't start production this year. That's what I guess. So it still could be Justin. Who knows?

I must say you are a very wise person not to watch Blood Creek and JH. I watched Blood Creek last week and found it very weird. I won't watch JH. I saw pieces of it on YouTube and that's enough. I might watch Centurion in the next days. Not sure yet.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol at your assumption that signing up for new projects is going to stop them "getting together in more permanent ways". Neither project is ready to roll and they're not likely to abandon any plans already made or put their lives on hold. They are both in demand and hot and seem to have found a way to balance work and real life that serves their relationship. The "devil's workshop" only flourishes in corrupt minds - LOL



Since I do not know either of them personally, they are just two celebrities for me. I can make any assumption my heart desires. Thanks for the insider input though!


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> In one article they said they are still negotiating about Entering Hades. If this is true they won't start production this year. That's what I guess. So it still could be Justin. Who knows?
> 
> I must say you are a very wise person not to watch Blood Creek and JH. I watched Blood Creek last week and found it very weird. I won't watch JH. I saw pieces of it on YouTube and that's enough. I might watch *Centurion* in the next days. Not sure yet.



I saw centurion a few months back on Netflix. It was not as bad as I was expecting it to be. Michael looks hot in it


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> In one article they said they are still negotiating about Entering Hades. If this is true they won't start production this year. That's what I guess. So it still could be Justin. Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> I must say you are a very wise person not to watch Blood Creek and JH. I watched Blood Creek last week and found it very weird. I won't watch JH. I saw pieces of it on YouTube and that's enough. I might watch Centurion in the next days. Not sure yet.




Centurion wasn't really my cup of tea but it's watchable and Michael looks good in it! It's better than Angel IMO although Michael plays his part very well in that.

IA, I don't think Entering Hades will start production this year. Michael is still negotiating, the script isn't ready, there is no director and it is listed as "in development" on IMDB, not even at the pre-production stage yet. So I guess Justin could still be in consideration - maybe they will wait until he's available?


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> LOL you crack me up!
> 
> As much as I would love to see Steve and Michael collab again, the idea of Michael in a musical does not excite me too much! Steve would be better off picking someone else for a lead. Also, I will pay to go see Michael in a comedy. I see him really enjoying himself making one when he finds a good script.



I agree, because from what I have seen, singing does not seem to be MF's strongest suit, but with the electronic magic of 2016, who knows. I do believe that McQueen can produce representative material, however.

A comedy would be a dream, an absolutely fantastic dream. He would knock it out of the park!!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Nah, there are other things to talk to him about that interest me more than this.



Yeah, it's really weird what some people ask him about. I have just seen a video on YouTube from the Oscars. A german journalist has three or four minutes to ask him questions and all she can think of is:"What is your favourite german word?" What is your favourite german word???? This woman has MF in front of her and this is the only question that comes to her mind??? MF seemed really confused by that question and asked his Dad for help. I really felt for him. He gets asked the weirdest stuff and has to stay kind and charming, instead of run and hide.


----------



## miss clare

mchris55 said:


> I agree, because from what I have seen, singing does not seem to be MF's strongest suit, but with the electronic magic of 2016, who knows. I do believe that McQueen can produce representative material, however.
> 
> A comedy would be a dream, an absolutely fantastic dream. He would knock it out of the park!!


He has a beautiful baritone voice, but he doesn't know how to use it. I think he just needs voice lessons.

Maybe a good vehicle for him would be HAIL! THE MUSICAL. It was presented at the Galway International Arts Festival a few years ago. It's about a jobbing actor who moonlights as a taxi driver to make ends meet. It's a comedy musical.


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol at your assumption that signing up for new projects is going to stop them "getting together in more permanent ways". Neither project is ready to roll and they're not likely to abandon any plans already made or put their lives on hold. They are both in demand and hot and seem to have found a way to balance work and real life that serves their relationship. The "devil's workshop" only flourishes in corrupt minds - LOL



Do you know them?


----------



## miasharma

miss clare said:


> He has a beautiful baritone voice, but he doesn't know how to use it. I think he just needs voice lessons.
> 
> Maybe a good vehicle for him would be HAIL! THE MUSICAL. It was presented at the Galway International Arts Festival a few years ago. It's about a jobbing actor who moonlights as a taxi driver to make ends meet. It's a comedy musical.



He has a very manly raspy voice but I dont know how that would translate to actual singing. I suppose voice lessons will help but his smoking absolutely wont help.

I dont know why I was under the impression that he had quit or cut down but his teeth are starting to look yellower again following the whitening so I suspect he never cut down on the smoking.


----------



## miasharma

Mchris55 bringing up the subject of Michael in a muscial got me curious and I googled it, the ELLE interview from last october popped up. This is the copy of the second to last paragraph of the article. 

"Fassbender checks his* pay-as-you-go phone*&#8212;"I'm technologically inept, to be honest"&#8212;and jumps at the time. It's late in the day now, and he's meeting McQueen for dinner soon. Rumor has it the two are going to do a musical together. Yes, a musical. "I'm an excellent singer! No, no, I'm not. I enjoy singing."

Pay as you go phone? When he clearly has an iPhone 6. Hmmm I wonder what a phone like that would be used for? LOL most likely lady loves that are not his official girlfriend. And to think that MF and AV are made out to be the love story of the century on here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

First, the Ellle interview was published last October but is the same interview as one he gave earlier last year, I think May or June while staying in NYC for Alicia's Testament of Youth premiere, i.e. a repeat. Second, how would the journalist know if it's a pay as you go phone? Third, it's quite possible he has another mobile phone for use in the USA; when I visit the U.S. I use a different phone as the call charges on a UK network in the U.S. are horrendous. I know he can afford to pay them but he's thrifty by nature. Fourth, does anyone know for sure when he got his iPhone 6 ? In other interviews last summer there were references to his old phone with a cracked screen. 
I understand the theory that he has 2 phones to cheat on Alicia has been bouncing around for a long time on a very unpleasant site that can't get its head around Alicia being his significant other.  Despite some people's fervent hopes there is zero evidence that he cheats on Alicia or she on him. LOL


----------



## miasharma

Oh thanks for letting us know that Alicia was in the same city as Michael at the time of the interview. Makes all the more sense that he would use a pay as you go phone for "dinner with McQueen" LOL. 
Also, it is very very unlikely that Michael has a different phone for every country he visits or specifically just one for America. LOL he is a millionare celebrity and all he does he travel. I am sure he has an international roaming plan. 

By the way, prepaid phones look very different than iphones which cannot be used as a prepaid plan. The journalist and everyone else can tell when a person is using an iPhone or a different phone and Michael has never stated or known to have a different phone. The first time Michael was seen with an iPhone 6 was grand prix in Montreal last year which was held _before _the time that the interview was conducted. 

Hope his "dinner with McQueen" was exciting and tasty


----------



## mollie12

Film4 had their annual pre-Cannes bash and showed off clips of their upcoming slate.  No mention of Trespass Against Us.


----------



## pearlyqueen

No problem, guess you'd forgotten although there was quite a lot written at the time by folk not happy he was spending his time hanging  around in NYC with Alicia whilst the XMA filming was going on, LOL.
No, the Montreal Grand Prix was AFTER  Michael spent that week in NYC with Alicia and following the GP they both headed back to Europe, London then Sweden. And dinner with McQueen would be just that, dinner. Why try and suggest otherwise, or are you claiming he was lying and instead of having dinner with McQueen he was hooking up with unknown women? If so, can you substantiate that? If not that's taking a reach to a whole new level, LOL.


----------



## pearlyqueen

That's odd about TAU. It's still listed as "coming soon" on the Film 4  website and due for release (in the UK) in 2016...


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> No problem, guess you'd forgotten although there was quite a lot written at the time by folk not happy he was spending his time hanging  around in NYC with Alicia whilst the XMA filming was going on, LOL.
> No, the Montreal Grand Prix was AFTER  Michael spent that week in NYC with Alicia and following the GP they both headed back to Europe, London then Sweden. And dinner with McQueen would be just that, dinner. Why try and suggest otherwise, or are *you claiming he was lying and instead of having dinner with McQueen he was hooking up with unknown women*? If so, can you substantiate that? If not that's taking a reach to a whole new level, LOL.



I remember discussing him being in NY early June but not this specific interview. Thanks for the timeline, I stand corrected. I am pretty sure that he only left XMA set because he was not needed and his scenes were not being filmed so I do not understand that part of your sentence. 
And yes I was implying the bolded. Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> No problem, guess you'd forgotten although there was quite a lot written at the time by folk not happy he was spending his time hanging  around in NYC with Alicia whilst the XMA filming was going on, LOL.
> No, the Montreal Grand Prix was AFTER  Michael spent that week in NYC with Alicia and following the GP they both headed back to Europe, London then Sweden. And dinner with McQueen would be just that, dinner. Why try and suggest otherwise, or are you claiming he was lying and instead of having dinner with McQueen he was hooking up with unknown women? If so, can you substantiate that? If not that's taking a reach to a whole new level, LOL.



My 2 cents- ignore that 2. They "die die" want to pic MF as someone who loves to cheat ...,.(deleted the rest of undesirable nouns and adjectives). No need to disclose more info to them. Let them write what they want.  It is not nice to have those negative comments all over the place.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I remember discussing him being in NY early June but not this specific interview. Thanks for the timeline, I stand corrected. I am pretty sure that he only left XMA set because he was not needed and his scenes were not being filmed so I do not understand that part of your sentence.
> 
> And yes I was implying the bolded. Hit the nail on the head.




Well, this is indeed taking "theories" to a whole new level. I can't understand why anyone would call  Michael a liar and accuse him of cheating on his girlfriend with absolutely nothing to back that claim up, merely a desire for it to happen. Tbh I'm not surprised, this "theorising", to put it politely, has been going on for over a year with no sign of letting up in some quarters.

Anyhow, back in the real world, and back in early June 2015, this is actually what happened. After Cannes Michael and Alicia headed to NYC arriving on 30th May, where she embarked on promo for Testament of Youth which premiered there on 2nd June. However after a day or so in NYC Michael went to Montreal where XMA is filming. Apparently he surprised Alicia by turning up at the TOY premiere unexpectedly according to eye witnesses; they described her as being shocked and absolutely delighted when she saw him there, and there were several reports of them being very affectionate and loving all evening. Alicia continued her TOY promotion that week in NYC and Michael remained with her there. He was papped at least once strolling around the city and Hugh Jackman bumped into him, I think in their hotel, and posted a selfie of them on Instagram. The Montreal GP was on Sunday 7th June and Michael and Alicia attended it along with the XMA cast and Bryan Singer. As already stated, after that they headed back to Europe. If you check back on PF there are a lot more details. I'm surprised you don't recall more of this, it was nearly a year ago granted, but you wrote several posts yourself at the time.


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> Oh thanks for letting us know that Alicia was in the same city as Michael at the time of the interview. Makes all the more sense that he would use a pay as you go phone for "dinner with McQueen" LOL.
> Also, it is very very unlikely that Michael has a different phone for every country he visits or specifically just one for America. LOL he is a millionare celebrity and all he does he travel. I am sure he has an international roaming plan.
> 
> By the way, prepaid phones look very different than iphones which cannot be used as a prepaid plan. The journalist and everyone else can tell when a person is using an iPhone or a different phone and Michael has never stated or known to have a different phone. The first time Michael was seen with an iPhone 6 was grand prix in Montreal last year which was held _before _the time that the interview was conducted.
> 
> Hope his "dinner with McQueen" was exciting and tasty



Why are you insinuating that Michael cheats on AV? And why do people think they are only pretending to be a pair because of TLBO? 

Of course you have the right to assume whatever you like, so have I. I don't know anything about AV and I don't care about her, but she must have something that attracts her to Michael. Just because he seems to be using different phones doesn't mean he's cheating. He could also use a different phone for work. I read in an interview that he tends to loose his phones. He seems to be a messy person, so it would make sense that he can't find his phone and gets a new one. Maybe prepaid because he hopes to find his phone again? Just guessing. 

And why should he lie to this journalist about his meeting with Steve McQueen? He doesn't need to explain where he is going.

As for pretending a relationship with AV for the sake of TLBO. Why on earth should he do this? It doesn't make sense. Waisting nearly two years of your life to pretend a relationship with somebody you don't like? That would be rather stupid. I go and see this film first because I loved the book and second because MF is playing the lead. I never will go and see a movie because the leading actors have a relationship in private life!

 Besides MF is a very good actor in films but not in private. You can see how he blushes and gets nervous if a private question is asked. I don't think he would be able to pretend a relationship over such a long period. When AV won her Oscar he looked really proud. I don't think he can fake this. At least without having a script&#128521;.
I don't want to offend you or your assumptions, but these are mine.

Michael seems to be very reserved about his private life. I like this. I don't like celebs who are always telling what they are doing - no matter how boring it is - on Twitter, Facebook or anywhere else.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> My 2 cents- ignore that 2. They "die die" want to pic MF as someone who loves to cheat ...,.(deleted the rest of undesirable nouns and adjectives). No need to disclose more info to them. Let them write what they want.  It is not nice to have those negative comments all over the place.




Yeah I know, clinging on to the desire that Michael is a serial womaniser and cheat, even inventing scenarios to try and paint him that way. Sad but true. Don't worry, I wouldn't disclose anything I shouldn't, just setting the record straight [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Why are you insinuating that Michael cheats on AV? And why do people think they are only pretending to be a pair because of TLBO?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have the right to assume whatever you like, so have I. I don't know anything about AV and I don't care about her, but she must have something that attracts her to Michael. Just because he seems to be using different phones doesn't mean he's cheating. He could also use a different phone for work. I read in an interview that he tends to loose his phones. He seems to be a messy person, so it would make sense that he can't find his phone and gets a new one. Maybe prepaid because he hopes to find his phone again? Just guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> And why should he lie to this journalist about his meeting with Steve McQueen? He doesn't need to explain where he is going.
> 
> 
> 
> As for pretending a relationship with AV for the sake of TLBO. Why on earth should he do this? It doesn't make sense. Waisting nearly two years of your life to pretend a relationship with somebody you don't like? That would be rather stupid. I go and see this film first because I loved the book and second because MF is playing the lead. I never will go and see a movie because the leading actors have a relationship in private life!
> 
> 
> 
> Besides MF is a very good actor in films but not in private. You can see how he blushes and gets nervous if a private question is asked. I don't think he would be able to pretend a relationship over such a long period. When AV won her Oscar he looked really proud. I don't think he can fake this. At least without having a script[emoji6].
> 
> I don't want to offend you or your assumptions, but these are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael seems to be very reserved about his private life. I like this. I don't like celebs who are always telling what they are doing - no matter how boring it is - on Twitter, Facebook or anywhere else.




Exactly - totally agree with everything you posted. I can't understand why these accusations about Michael and Alicia persist either, they've been together not long off 2 years now! And you're totally correct, Michael dislikes talking about himself or his private life and is basically a somewhat reserved man who would never engage in courting publicity for himself or his love life.


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Centurion wasn't really my cup of tea but it's watchable and Michael looks good in it! It's better than Angel IMO although Michael plays his part very well in that.
> 
> IA, I don't think Entering Hades will start production this year. Michael is still negotiating, the script isn't ready, there is no director and it is listed as "in development" on IMDB, not even at the pre-production stage yet. So I guess Justin could still be in consideration - maybe they will wait until he's available?



Centurion was on TV that night. I actually liked it. It's nothing to compare with his films since Hunger, but it was ok. Better than I thought. Though very cruel and bloody.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah I know, clinging on to the desire that Michael is a serial womaniser and cheat, even inventing scenarios to try and paint him that way. Sad but true. Don't worry, I wouldn't disclose anything I shouldn't, just setting the record straight [emoji6]



That 2 IDs have been baiting for the past weeks. The are not satisfied to just talk nonsense in their sites and try to affect the other posters here. It is good to set the records right but not too much - they will distort these in their "designated sites" to spread more baseless accusations


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Well, this is indeed taking "theories" to a whole new level. I can't understand why anyone would call  Michael a liar and accuse him of cheating on his girlfriend with absolutely nothing to back that claim up, merely a desire for it to happen. Tbh I'm not surprised, this "theorising", to put it politely, has been going on for over a year with no sign of letting up in some quarters.
> 
> Anyhow, back in the real world, and back in early June 2015, this is actually what happened. After Cannes Michael and Alicia headed to NYC arriving on 30th May, where she embarked on promo for Testament of Youth which premiered there on 2nd June. However after a day or so in NYC Michael went to Montreal where XMA is filming. Apparently he surprised Alicia by turning up at the TOY premiere unexpectedly according to eye witnesses; they described her as being shocked and absolutely delighted when she saw him there, and there were several reports of them being very affectionate and loving all evening. Alicia continued her TOY promotion that week in NYC and Michael remained with her there. He was papped at least once strolling around the city and Hugh Jackman bumped into him, I think in their hotel, and posted a selfie of them on Instagram. The Montreal GP was on Sunday 7th June and Michael and Alicia attended it along with the XMA cast and Bryan Singer. As already stated, after that they headed back to Europe. If you check back on PF there are a lot more details. I'm surprised you don't recall more of this, it was nearly a year ago granted, but you wrote several posts yourself at the time.



Well said! Looks like we can't expect them to back down any time soon. They show their persistence and stubbornness.


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> Why are you insinuating that Michael cheats on AV? And why do people think they are only pretending to be a pair because of TLBO?
> 
> *Of course you have the right to assume whatever you like, so have I. *I don't know anything about AV and I don't care about her, but she must have something that attracts her to Michael. Just because he seems to be using different phones doesn't mean he's cheating. He could also use a different phone for work. I read in an interview that he tends to loose his phones. He seems to be a messy person, so it would make sense that he can't find his phone and gets a new one. Maybe prepaid because he hopes to find his phone again? Just guessing.
> 
> And why should he lie to this journalist about his meeting with Steve McQueen? He doesn't need to explain where he is going.
> 
> As for pretending a relationship with AV for the sake of TLBO. Why on earth should he do this? It doesn't make sense. Waisting nearly two years of your life to pretend a relationship with somebody you don't like? That would be rather stupid. I go and see this film first because I loved the book and second because MF is playing the lead. I never will go and see a movie because the leading actors have a relationship in private life!
> 
> Besides MF is a very good actor in films but not in private. You can see how he blushes and gets nervous if a private question is asked. I don't think he would be able to pretend a relationship over such a long period. When AV won her Oscar he looked really proud. I don't think he can fake this. At least without having a script&#128521;.
> *I don't want to offend you or your assumptions, but these are mine.*
> 
> Michael seems to be very reserved about his private life. I like this. I don't like celebs who are always telling what they are doing - no matter how boring it is - on Twitter, Facebook or anywhere else.



I like you very much because of the bolded. Some on here like to present Michael and AV as the love story on the century. What is wrong with the opposite opinion? This is a gossip website anyways and gossip will happen. No one, and I mean _no one,_ knows the state of their relationship other than Michael and AV. 

As for their real relationship, I think they are friends with benefits and I have maintained that for a long time. Of course I could be wrong but since no one on here (with the exception of one) knows either of the celebs personally, it is okay to write whatever gossip I want to talk about.


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> That 2 IDs have been baiting for the past weeks. The are not satisfied to just talk nonsense in their sites and try to affect the other posters here. It is good to set the records right but not too much - they will distort these in their "designated sites" to spread more baseless accusations



What sites are you talking about?


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah I know, clinging on to the desire that Michael is a serial womaniser and cheat, even inventing scenarios to try and paint him that way. Sad but true. Don't worry, I wouldn't disclose anything I shouldn't, just setting the record straight [emoji6]



You did disclose that they are living together and they are getting engaged this summer. I must tell you that if it is infact true, I would love that I knew that before the gossip mags found out. Although I do wonder if Michael is really planning a proposal, telling people about it would ruin the surprise for Alicia. 

Anywho do not mean to offend you. You have your opinions and I have mine. Yours may be closer to reality but I love my gossip and drama, so I will keep mine.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I like you very much because of the bolded. Some on here like to present Michael and AV as the love story on the century. What is wrong with the opposite opinion? This is a gossip website anyways and gossip will happen. No one, and I mean _no one,_ knows the state of their relationship other than Michael and AV.
> 
> 
> 
> As for their real relationship, I think they are friends with benefits and I have maintained that for a long time. Of course I could be wrong but since no one on here (with the exception of one) knows either of the celebs personally, it is okay to write whatever gossip I want to talk about.




Lol - does that include making up gossip yourself when there is nothing more to go on? See your post accusing Michael of lying when he said he was going for dinner with McQueen....

Difference is most folk make assumptions based on what they see in reality rather than fantasy. LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> You did disclose that they are living together and they are getting engaged this summer. I must tell you that if it is infact true, I would love that I knew that before the gossip mags found out. Although I do wonder if Michael is really planning a proposal, telling people about it would ruin the surprise for Alicia.
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho do not mean to offend you. You have your opinions and I have mine. Yours may be closer to reality but I love my gossip and drama, so I will keep mine.




When and where did I disclose this?


----------



## Selayang430

Purusha said:


> What sites are you talking about?



The one starts with T with little supervision. Recently all their"predictions " ( I rather call it hallucinations) are proven wrong/ misfired. Due to that rhey may have lost many "readers".


----------



## miasharma

Posting this on CELEBRITY NEWS AND *GOSSIP *FORUM.

gos·sip
&#712;&#609;äs&#601;p/
noun
1.
casual or unconstrained conversation or reports about other people, typically involving details that are not confirmed as being true.

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/gossip


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Posting this on CELEBRITY NEWS AND *GOSSIP *FORUM.
> 
> gos·sip
> &#712;&#609;äs&#601;p/
> noun
> 1.
> casual or unconstrained conversation or reports about other people, typically involving details that are not confirmed as being true.
> 
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/gossip




Yes, I think we all know the definition of "gossip"; however for many here that involves discussing gossip already circulating, not going as far as inventing gossip here ourselves. Surely that's already being done to death on tumblr, does it really need to be replicated here?


----------



## mchris55

Considering that the items on tumblr sites are repeated here and refuted here quite frequently (which I don't understand), I say, why not?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Are they though? I'd say tumblr nonsense articles are occasionally alluded to rather than repeated. And alluded to negatively suggesting there is little appetite for a similar carry on here.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, I think we all know the definition of "gossip"; however for many here that involves discussing gossip already circulating, not going as far as inventing gossip here ourselves. Surely that's already being done to death on tumblr, does it really need to be replicated here?



Same here. Not interested in those reheated overnight-badly-cooked fried rice! Lol.


----------



## mchris55

Semantics. When members come to a thread to address things that occur on tumblr sites and then disappear, it happens.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, I think we all know the definition of "gossip"; however for many here that involves discussing gossip already circulating, not going as far as inventing gossip here ourselves. Surely that's already being done to death on tumblr, does it really need to be replicated here?



I and you and anyone else can replicate whatever baseless gossip, tumblr theory or true fact the heart desires. There are no rules against it. You said yourself "many here" and that does not amount to "all here".

I think the basic rule for posting in this forum is being respectful to others and as long as I keep doing that, I will invent any gossip I want. And bring in any tumblr theory I want including my favorite fassytea (which majority of the posters on here read and keep up with) LOL


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> I like you very much because of the bolded. Some on here like to present Michael and AV as the love story on the century. What is wrong with the opposite opinion? This is a gossip website anyways and gossip will happen. No one, and I mean _no one,_ knows the state of their relationship other than Michael and AV.
> 
> As for their real relationship, I think they are friends with benefits and I have maintained that for a long time. Of course I could be wrong but since no one on here (with the exception of one) knows either of the celebs personally, it is okay to write whatever gossip I want to talk about.



Yes, everybody has got the right to say what he likes.
 But there is a line between spreading some gossip and insulting somebody.

I remember a few weeks ago somebody here came up with a story that some celeb had had sex with some girl in some bathroom. And that this person had said to this girl, when they were in the bathroom that he had used up all his condoms for that day and he went to get some in the bar. Then he went back to the bathroom and had sex with that girl. Well something like that. It was then assumed that this only could have been Michael Fassbender, because everybody knows he has lots of sex with different girls. Ah yes, of course everybody knows because he played Brandon so convincingly he has to be like that himself. 
Unfortunately he said in some interview that he wants to make films and have sex. But that's not that unusual. Every man at his age wants this. But it doesn't mean they are having a lot of it. Or that they can't live without it for some weeks. 

I thought this story really insulting. That's not gossip, that's defamation. And this shouldn't be done. 

As for their "fake?" relationship, even if they are friends. I can't see any benefit for either of them from that. I don't know the truth, but it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Yes, everybody has got the right to say what he likes.
> 
> But there is a line between spreading some gossip and insulting somebody.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a few weeks ago somebody here came up with a story that some celeb had had sex with some girl in some bathroom. And that this person had said to this girl, when they were in the bathroom that he had used up all his condoms for that day and he went to get some in the bar. Then he went back to the bathroom and had sex with that girl. Well something like that. It was then assumed that this only could have been Michael Fassbender, because everybody knows he has lots of sex with different girls. Ah yes, of course everybody knows because he played Brandon so convincingly he has to be like that himself.
> 
> Unfortunately he said in some interview that he wants to make films and have sex. But that's not that unusual. Every man at his age wants this. But it doesn't mean they are having a lot of it. Or that they can't live without it for some weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this story really insulting. That's not gossip, that's defamation. And this shouldn't be done.
> 
> 
> 
> As for their "fake?" relationship, even if they are friends. I can't see any benefit for either of them from that. I don't know the truth, but it doesn't make any sense.




Yes indeed. Some "fans" of Michael show very little respect for him and are positively libellous about his girlfriend. Hard for me to understand that motivation, but clearly those responsible get some kind of strange satisfaction from it. These people are busting a gut trying to convince themselves and others that Michael and Alicia's relationship is fake, but despite their efforts reality proves otherwise [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> I and you and anyone else can replicate whatever baseless gossip, tumblr theory or true fact the heart desires. There are no rules against it. You said yourself "many here" and that does not amount to "all here".
> 
> 
> 
> I think the basic rule for posting in this forum is being respectful to others and as long as I keep doing that, I will invent any gossip I want. And bring in any tumblr theory I want including my favorite fassytea (which majority of the posters on here read and keep up with) LOL




Yes, I'd noticed... But please don't invent things about me whilst you're about it, claiming I disclosed information that they are living together and getting engaged. That's not respectful towards me.


----------



## Purusha

Now to something different:

Just read an funny article about XMA. It compared Magneto with Anakin Skywalker. Magneto would become a sort of Darth Vader. 

It also said that this was the forth X Men Film from Brian Singer? I thought it was the third?


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> Yes, everybody has got the right to say what he likes.
> But there is a line between spreading some gossip and insulting somebody.
> 
> I remember a few weeks ago somebody here came up with a story that some celeb had had sex with some girl in some bathroom. And that this person had said to this girl, when they were in the bathroom that he had used up all his condoms for that day and he went to get some in the bar. Then he went back to the bathroom and had sex with that girl. Well something like that. It was then assumed that this only could have been Michael Fassbender, because everybody knows he has lots of sex with different girls. Ah yes, of course everybody knows because he played Brandon so convincingly he has to be like that himself.
> Unfortunately he said in some interview that he wants to make films and have sex. But that's not that unusual. Every man at his age wants this. But it doesn't mean they are having a lot of it. Or that they can't live without it for some weeks.
> 
> I thought this story really insulting. That's not gossip, that's defamation. And this shouldn't be done.
> 
> As for their "fake?" relationship, even if they are friends. I can't see any benefit for either of them from that. I don't know the truth, but it doesn't make any sense.



Ahh sorry friends with benefits mean friends that have casual sex whenever they are together. I was not talking about hollywood benefits.

And the incidence you are referring to is a blind item from the internet. The poster was actually referring to the weinstein couple blog that is run by a former poster from here. She is a little "too much" if you ask me. Anyways, this is the exact thing that mchriss55 was referring to about poster coming in here, discussing tumblr stories and then leaving. There is nothing wrong with casual sex, its not like Michael is engaged or married to anyone. Though I do think that blind is bullsh!t like pretty much all blinds are.

This convo gets too exhausting so I am going to take your advice and change the topic, as well as hit the ignore button on posts I dont like LOL. Hopefully we will get a ton of new xmen news this coming week.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, I'd noticed... But please don't invent things about me whilst you're about it, claiming I disclosed information that they are living together and getting engaged. That's not respectful towards me.



You said a few pages back that they are probably living together. And then you said that they are planning or finding time to get together more permanently when they both get done with their projects. Since you personally know Michael, you can see how others would interpret things you say. I understand you do not want to be too transparent about what you know and what you do not in case Michael or his team reads here. Since you are implying that you never said thsoe things, I will delete my original post. No harm done. 

It is not letting me edit, so I verbally take that post back.


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> Yeah, it's really weird what some people ask him about. I have just seen a video on YouTube from the Oscars. A german journalist has three or four minutes to ask him questions and all she can think of is:"What is your favourite german word?" What is your favourite german word???? This woman has MF in front of her and this is the only question that comes to her mind??? MF seemed really confused by that question and asked his Dad for help. I really felt for him. *He gets asked the weirdest stuff and has to stay kind and charming, instead of run and hide*.


And the _same_ stuff.. https://youtube.com/watch?v=G785CJF0GjU



Purusha said:


> Why are you insinuating that Michael cheats on AV? *And why do people think they are only pretending to be a pair because of TLBO?
> *


This is the current theory.. Some months ago they were pretending to be in a relationship because they wanted "the Oscar"..  Apparently,you fake a relationship and you're guaranteed an Oscar.  When it was evident that he was not even going to campaign,they simply wanted to be "in the spotlight" and Alicia was using a relationship that most people ignore for her campaign. Someone was also working behind the scenes,of course. After a whole awards season,most people still ignore they're dating because there is barely any photographic evidence of them attending events,etc.. They're famous for being "notoriously private"..   Now they're publicizing the fauxmance for TLBO posing with some chefs. It makes sense. 












http://thefass.tumblr.com





http://marvel-fan-club.tumblr.com


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://twitter.com/arcticninja/status/728661755388411904


----------



## Just Askin

Why pay any attention to the negative posts ? After having been given excellent pointers by pearlyqueen and others about the uninportance of such sites, comments, outright lies, I now switch off after the first line of crap! Everyone is entitled to their own opinions but I wish some people would keep theirs to themselves.

Personally I have been dying for the release of Trespass Against Us since before it was filmed. Think these smaller films are as good as getting him in theatre.


----------



## lunadeagosto

> *Paul Shirey @arcticninja*
> 
> Saw first 20 minutes of #AssassinsCreed and...that's literally all I can say. Teaser coming next week! @joblocom
> 
> So ... when exactly? Mon? Tue? Wed? Thu? Fri? ^^
> 
> not sure. Early, I think. Set visit report drops on the 13th.                                                                                     *
> Steven Weintraub &#8207;@colliderfrosty*
> 
> In London for a bunch of Fox movies. Just saw footage from ASSASSIN'S CREED. More about it next week on Collider.
> 
> 
> *  Colum Blackett &#8207;@col_96*
> 
> Just saw the Assassin`s Creed Movie Trailer!
> 
> All I can say right now is that it gave me chills.
> 
> * Movie Trip &#8207;@MovieTripTV*
> 
> Saw some real dope 'Assassin's Creed' movie footage. The film out December 21st, 2016.
> #AssassinsCreed #MovieTripTV


----------



## gingerglory

lunadeagosto said:


>



Awesome! Can't wait! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> And the _same_ stuff.. https://youtube.com/watch?v=G785CJF0GjU
> 
> 
> This is the current theory.. Some months ago they were pretending to be in a relationship because they wanted "the Oscar"..  Apparently,you fake a relationship and you're guaranteed an Oscar.  When it was evident that he was not even going to campaign,they simply wanted to be "in the spotlight" and Alicia was using a relationship that most people ignore for her campaign. Someone was also working behind the scenes,of course. After a whole awards season,most people still ignore they're dating because there is barely any photographic evidence of them attending events,etc.. They're famous for being "notoriously private"..   Now they're publicizing the fauxmance for TLBO posing with some chefs. It makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefass.tumblr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://marvel-fan-club.tumblr.com



I think he prefers the question for his favourite german word&#128522;
Poor man, he will be asked this question over and over again. For the rest of his life. I wonder if he ever regretted to have done this scene in Shame? 

Thanks for pointing out how AV won the Oscar. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Shame it didn't work for him.


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> Ahh sorry friends with benefits mean friends that have casual sex whenever they are together. I was not talking about hollywood benefits.
> 
> And the incidence you are referring to is a blind item from the internet. The poster was actually referring to the weinstein couple blog that is run by a former poster from here. She is a little "too much" if you ask me. Anyways, this is the exact thing that mchriss55 was referring to about poster coming in here, discussing tumblr stories and then leaving. There is nothing wrong with casual sex, its not like Michael is engaged or married to anyone. Though I do think that blind is bullsh!t like pretty much all blinds are.
> 
> This convo gets too exhausting so I am going to take your advice and change the topic, as well as hit the ignore button on posts I dont like LOL. Hopefully we will get a ton of new xmen news this coming week.



Sorry, my fault. I thought you meant Hollywood benefits. That didn't make sense to me.


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> Now to something different:
> 
> Just read an funny article about XMA. It compared Magneto with Anakin Skywalker. Magneto would become a sort of Darth Vader.
> 
> It also said that this was the forth X Men Film from Brian Singer? I thought it was the third?



Singer directed X1,X2,DoPF and XMA, so total four xmen films.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Why pay any attention to the negative posts ? After having been given excellent pointers by pearlyqueen and others about the uninportance of such sites, comments, outright lies, I now switch off after the first line of crap! Everyone is entitled to their own opinions but I wish some people would keep theirs to themselves.
> 
> Personally I have been dying for the release of Trespass Against Us since before it was filmed. Think these smaller films are as good as getting him in theatre.



Me too! I am desperately waiting for it to be released. Hope it will be this year.


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> Singer directed X1,X2,DoPF and XMA, so total four xmen films.



But Michael and James weren't in the first movie then? Was Hugh?


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> But Michael and James weren't in the first movie then? Was Hugh?



Oh I thought you were only asking about how many Xmen films Singer directed total. Michael and James are in First Class, DoFP and XMA. The latter two are directed by Singer. Check IMDB. Hugh had a cameo in First Class and I believe he will make a brief appearance in XMA too.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> And the _same_ stuff.. https://youtube.com/watch?v=G785CJF0GjU
> 
> 
> This is the current theory.. Some months ago they were pretending to be in a relationship because they wanted "the Oscar"..  Apparently,you fake a relationship and you're guaranteed an Oscar.  When it was evident that he was not even going to campaign,they simply wanted to be "in the spotlight" and Alicia was using a relationship that most people ignore for her campaign. Someone was also working behind the scenes,of course. After a whole awards season,most people still ignore they're dating because there is barely any photographic evidence of them attending events,etc.. They're famous for being "notoriously private"..   Now they're publicizing the fauxmance for TLBO posing with some chefs. It makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefass.tumblr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://marvel-fan-club.tumblr.com



 

Poor Michael... the "contract" keeps getting extended.  That's some dedication on their part...signing their personal life away for two years for...well whatever the latest excuse is being bandied about on tumblr.

Blue collar Magneto is hot!!!


----------



## Allie28

lunadeagosto said:


>



Awesome news about AC!  Thanks!!


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Blue collar Magneto is hot!!!



I also like the magazine cover. Love "the attitude" lol


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Poor Michael... the "contract" keeps getting extended. * That's some dedication on their part.*..signing their personal life away for two years for...well whatever the latest excuse is being bandied about on tumblr.
> 
> Blue collar Magneto is hot!!!


 Erik is also very hot. 



lunadeagosto said:


>


Thanks!  So the first teaser is coming out next week and,probably,we'll also see the full-lenght  trailer for TLBO.


----------



## Morgane

http://tindu.tumblr.com


----------



## llllllll

Morgane said:


> http://tindu.tumblr.com



His smile is so infectious


----------



## Purusha

And the same stuff.. https://youtube.com/watch?v=G785CJF0GjU


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> I like you very much because of the bolded. Some on here like to present Michael and AV as the love story on the century. What is wrong with the opposite opinion? This is a gossip website anyways and gossip will happen. No one, and I mean _no one,_ knows the state of their relationship other than Michael and AV.
> 
> As for their real relationship,* I think they are friends with benefits* and I have maintained that for a long time. Of course I could be wrong but since no one on here (with the exception of one) knows either of the celebs personally, it is okay to write whatever gossip I want to talk about.


 Girl you're funny  I doubt they're friends, no benefits there


----------



## Purusha

http://www.festival-cannes.fr/assets/File/WEB-2016/PDF/2016_HORAIRES-CANNES-web-0605.pdf

Films that are screened in Cannes. TLBO doesn't seem to be amongst them&#128546;


----------



## Selayang430

Purusha said:


> http://www.festival-cannes.fr/assets/File/WEB-2016/PDF/2016_HORAIRES-CANNES-web-0605.pdf
> 
> Films that are screened in Cannes. TLBO doesn't seem to be amongst them&#128546;



Ya, TLBO will not be screened in Cannes


----------



## Purusha

http://entertainment.ie/tv/news/Tom-Hiddleston-addressed-more-James-Bond-rumours-on-Graham-Norton-last-night/380635.htm

Why should his name be too big for James Bond?


----------



## lunadeagosto

Trailer description 

https://www.reddit.com/r/assassinsc...w_info_and_pics_from_the_movie_might_contain/

and two new pics

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ch4cn-6XEAAFbDx.jpg:large


----------



## Morgane

lunadeagosto said:


> Trailer description
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/assassinsc...w_info_and_pics_from_the_movie_might_contain/
> 
> and two new pics
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ch4cn-6XEAAFbDx.jpg:large


Thanks!




> The preview also reveals the film's concept of keeping Lynch in movement inside the Animus, which functions as a tridimensional stage, where he will run, climb, jump... The idea is to intercalate the historical part with the sci-fi present-day ambient.


This looks very interesting. I also like that the action scenes are very realistic. 






https://omelete.uol.com.br/filmes/artigo/assassins-creed-o-que-esperar-do-filme/


https://twitter.com/ShawnEmMadden/status/728771781008351232


> I've heard from multiple people that Apocalypse is the best X-Men film to date. Seems Singer is about to silence the naysayers...again.


----------



## gingerglory

From James McAvoy's interview from The Times

http://jsmcavoyed.tumblr.com/post/144019653569/jamesarticle-on-the-times-2016



> None more loved, if you believe the X-Men fan chatter, than Fassbender (the Magneto to his Professor X), whose bromance with McAvoy, on screen and off, has become so well-established that it has inspired YouTube parodies (a romantic swoon to Coldplay&#8217;s Fix You) and the power couple sobriquet &#8220;McBender&#8221;. McAvoy groans. The whole thing, he says, has been wildly overplayed.
> 
> &#8220;The truth is, we&#8217;re really good pals, and I love the guy,&#8221; he says, with a complete absence of sassy frisson. (McAvoy has been married to the actress Anne-Marie Duff for ten years; they live in Crouch End in north London and have a five-year-old son, Brendan, of whom he says: &#8220;Your happiness used to be in your own hands, but now you&#8217;re only ever as happy as your unhappiest child.&#8221 &#8220;I think he&#8217;s f***ing amazing. But he&#8217;s a busy actor, I&#8217;m a busy actor. I&#8217;ve got a family and he&#8217;s got a girlfriend. So, you know what? We don&#8217;t hang out all the time.&#8221;


----------



## gingerglory

X-Men Apocalypse "Magneto" Behind The Scenes Interview - Michael Fassbender https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umnOwvfR3d4&feature=youtu.be 






















So cute and charming, talking with his hands


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks very interesting. I also like that the action scenes are very realistic.
> 
> View attachment 3349743
> 
> View attachment 3349746
> 
> 
> https://omelete.uol.com.br/filmes/artigo/assassins-creed-o-que-esperar-do-filme/
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ShawnEmMadden/status/728771781008351232



Thanks! A bigger one













> Apparently yesterday a closed doors event about the upcoming Fox movies was held in London and the attendants could watch some footage of the &#8234;#&#8206;AssassinsCreedMovie&#8236;!
> Omelete (omelete.com.br) has posted on its Twitter account a description of what their journalists were actually able to see! Here's our translation!
> - The footage was extremely faithful to the game visually, both in the sci-fi part and in the historical part
> - The footage contained a Leap of Faith, some parkour in the Spanish Inquisition and the action scenes were very close to the game ones
> - The film will also show what happens to the body of the Fassbender's character in the Animus
> - The film will also incorporate elements and symbols from the game
> - The film will begin during the childhood of Fassbender's character in the present day and then follows him up until he gets to the death row, where he is about to be executed
> - He is awakened by Marion Cotillard's character in Abstergo, where he discovers a futuristic installation populated by others like him
> - The footage mixed scenes from the past and present day in the action scenes. Callum will physically live everything that his ancestor lived
> Omelete was also able to interview Justin Kurzel, director for the movie, and here is our translation of what Omelete reported!
> - Kurzel said he did not know the game before receiving the proposal to direct the movie by Fassbender
> - Kurzel said that the idea is to show a contemporary plot where history teaches the present day
> - Elements such as the Leap of Faith will not be fan service, they will be part of the evolution of the character
> - Working on the action scenes for real (and not in CGI - Note by ATA) helped show the film as a film, and not just as an adaptation
> - Violence is a strong element of the movie, but there will not be any graphic violence. The film will be PG-13 in the US
> - Kurzel does not fear the competition with Rogue One, considering the release date in December
> - The sets in the movie were designed keeping in mind the three-dimensionality of the game
> - Sets like Malta were chosen because of the natural obstacles for the parkour
> - The idea is to make the jumps and the other action scenes very realistic
> - Kurzel said he is not interested in other games movies. Only the concept of Assassin's Creed caught his attention


https://www.facebook.com/AccessTheAnimus/posts/796107720490139


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> From James McAvoy's interview from The Times
> 
> http://jsmcavoyed.tumblr.com/post/144019653569/jamesarticle-on-the-times-2016




Thanks for posting Ginger, wouldn't have come across this otherwise. Have to love James - he doesn't mince his words, just tells it like it is [emoji3]LOL


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting Ginger, wouldn't have come across this otherwise. Have to love James - he doesn't mince his words, just tells it like it is [emoji3]LOL



I like how he answered the more sensitive issues about Brexit, inequality and class. Bet he is quite an interesting person in real life.


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> X-Men Apocalypse "Magneto" Behind The Scenes Interview - Michael Fassbender https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umnOwvfR3d4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and charming, talking with his hands



I can only agree! Thanks for the video and the photos. I love this man when he is talking. I could listen to him all day&#128522;


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> I like how he answered the more sensitive issues about Brexit, inequality and class. Bet he is quite an interesting person in real life.



Yes, another actor who uses his brain and is quite down to earth. I love this guy, too!
Thanks for the article.


----------



## Selayang430

Micharl was interviewed via Skype - looks like he stays put in Australia and won't be attending London premiere


----------



## mchris55

The embargo lifts at 5pm EST. Thank goodness, because I can't WAIT!!!


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> Micharl was interviewed via Skype - looks like he stays put in Australia and won't be attending London premiere



He looks quite feminine on this photo. Is he wearing make up for David? Ginger David?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I like how he answered the more sensitive issues about Brexit, inequality and class. Bet he is quite an interesting person in real life.




Yes, he's on the same page as me re.Brexit. He's intelligent like Michael, no doubting they are good pals! [emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

Purusha said:


> He looks quite feminine on this photo. Is he wearing make up for David? Ginger David?



Clean shaven for David. He was like that in the first part


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> Clean shaven for David. He was like that in the first part




Yes, but his eyes look totally different, don't they? And the cut/look of his hair is strange, too. Or is it only me?


----------



## Selayang430

Purusha said:


> Yes, but his eyes look totally different, don't they? And the cut/look of his hair is strange, too. Or is it only me?



He looks significantly younger. His hair is shorter and neat, doesn't look strange or weird to me


----------



## Hackensack

Purusha said:


> Yes, but his eyes look totally different, don't they? And the cut/look of his hair is strange, too. Or is it only me?


I see what you mean, but I think it's what happens when a face/expression in motion is "frozen" unexpectedly by a photo.  Otherwise, looks healthy.


----------



## gingerglory

Selayang430 said:


> Micharl was interviewed via Skype - looks like he stays put in Australia and won't be attending London premiere



I'm glad he is still doing press junket to promote XMA, even though he can't be there physically. Gotta love the man. Love the new look!



Purusha said:


> He looks quite feminine on this photo. Is he wearing make up for David? Ginger David?



I think this is the new hair cut for David (although I don't rule out the blonde wig yet). He clean shaved for David and they also have to trim his eyebrows. The character is asexual, but from the first movie, he appears to contain both masculine and feminine.


----------



## gingerglory

"drinking a beer and in a great mood"


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> X-Men Apocalypse "Magneto" Behind The Scenes Interview - Michael Fassbender https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umnOwvfR3d4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and charming, talking with his hands


Thanks!   He looks great.



gingerglory said:


> I'm glad he is still doing press junket to promote XMA, even though he can't be there physically. Gotta love the man. Love the new look!
> 
> 
> *
> I think this is the new hair cut for David (although I don't rule out the blonde wig yet).* He clean shaved for David and they also have to trim his eyebrows. The character is asexual, but from the first movie, he appears to contain both masculine and feminine.


Yes,I'm not excluding the blonde wig either. 


Photographed by Kurt Iswarienko










> Michael is phenomenal. He was always alive and present, and very unpredictable. Hes one of my favourites. Domhnall Gleeson











Source


----------



## Purusha

https://nz.entertainment.yahoo.com/celebrity/news/a/31555519/michael-fassbender-interview-for-x-men-apocalypse-video/

New interview with Michael. I don't know what I saw in this frozen picture yesterday. He looks great.


----------



## Purusha

http://thefix.ninemsn.com.au/2016/05/09/13/59/michael-fassbender-talks-xmen-assassins-creed-and-what-got-him-through-puberty

The interviews just seem to be popping out!
Here's another one


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> http://thefix.ninemsn.com.au/2016/05/09/13/59/michael-fassbender-talks-xmen-assassins-creed-and-what-got-him-through-puberty
> 
> 
> 
> The interviews just seem to be popping out!
> 
> Here's another one




Thanks for the links to the interviews!

Michael is attending the XMA Sydney premiere next Monday, 16th May.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...e/news-story/16454efe10bb75679f29ba791badb51c


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for the links to the interviews!
> 
> Michael is attending the XMA Sydney premiere next Monday, 16th May.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...e/news-story/16454efe10bb75679f29ba791badb51c



Sydney 's he sure can attend......nearby


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for the links to the interviews!
> 
> Michael is attending the XMA Sydney premiere next Monday, 16th May.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...e/news-story/16454efe10bb75679f29ba791badb51c



Great news for australian fans! 

I wonder if the full interviews can be seen somewhere?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Great news for australian fans!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the full interviews can be seen somewhere?




Maybe they will be released in stages? There doesn't seem to be much coordination with the promo for XMA... I wonder if Michael will even attend the premiere in NYC as it's obviously not the world premiere?


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> Thanks!   He looks great.
> 
> 
> Yes,I'm not excluding the blonde wig either.
> 
> 
> Photographed by Kurt Iswarienko
> View attachment 3350683
> 
> View attachment 3350684
> 
> View attachment 3350685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source



The pictures are great! I loved Domhnall in Frank. These both got a great chemistry. I'd loved to see them in a film together again!


----------



## mollie12

Assassin's Creed feature in LA Times:  http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ins-creed-first-look-20160506-snap-story.html

Probably a precurser to the trailer.  

X-Men reviews are coming in a couple hours and they're likely to be kind of bad.


----------



## Morgane

@Purusha Thanks for the links!



mollie12 said:


> Assassin's Creed feature in LA Times:  http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ins-creed-first-look-20160506-snap-story.html
> 
> *Probably a precurser to the trailer.  *
> 
> X-Men reviews are coming in a couple hours and they're likely to be kind of bad.


Yes,probably. The trailer will be released on Wednesday. 
I expect mixed reviews.. I think the main complaint will be that it's too long/boring.


----------



## gingerglory

It's coming in...too bad...not good


----------



## mchris55

Why do I get the feeling an edict was given to phase out the more expensive people? The little I have read makes it seem like they don't interact at all. For example, how are Charles and Erik barely together? This is the XMEN isn't it?


----------



## Morgane

It looks like it's too crowded and there's little characterization.Screendaily,Village Voice,Indiewire are positive. THR,Variety,Guardian,Telegraph,EW don't like it. Anyway,I'm reading positive things about Michael's performance.

http://www.villagevoice.com/film/ap...akes-the-comic-book-movie-great-again-8599850


> Theres a scene during the first half of Bryan Singers X-Men: Apocalypse that is so emotionally resonant, so well-put-together, and so quiet that you might briefly forget youre watching a superhero film. It involves a raid by some Polish officers in the remote forest where Erik Lehnsherr, a/k/a Magneto (Michael Fassbender)  the powerful mutant antihero and sometimes villain of this series  has been living incognito with his wife and young daughter. Magneto can control metal, so the men wear no badges and carry no guns. They come under cover of night, carrying bows and arrows, and the resulting, subdued face-off  full of silent glances, hesitant actions, and ultimately tragic consequences  serves as a reminder that the makers of comic-book blockbusters don't have to abandon subtlety, character, performance, and film grammar completely. After the Everythings-a-Metaphor! sledgehammering of Batman v. Superman and the jokey flab of Captain America: Civil War, Singers film feels like something somewhat rare: an actual superhero movie.



http://www.screendaily.com/reviews/x-men-apocalypse-review/5103463.article


> The need for family, the struggle to accept oneself, the challenge of letting go of the past: these have been the dominant themes of the X-Men franchise since the original 2000 film, but theyve rarely resonated as deeply as they do in X-Men: Apocalypse. In the era of the supersized superhero movie, the standard objections apply  there are too many characters, and not always enough time to balance emotional nuance with the-world-hangs-in-the-balance stakes  but even when this sixth instalment stumbles under the weight of its own grandeur, director Bryan Singer invests the proceedings with real feeling, always anchoring the action in the exploits of his noble, flawed mutants.





> That said, Apocalypse works on such a broad canvas, arguably even grander than Days Of Future Pasts, that the individual performances arent as potent as one might expect from such an impressive ensemble. Fassbender, who takes the role played by Ian McKellen in the original trilogy, continues to be the new series standout, playing Magneto as a profoundly sensitive man who has turned evil in reaction to the cruelty he has experienced. (More heartbreak awaits him in Apocalypse, and Fassbender makes the pain ache.) But Lawrence remains oddly muted as Mystique, a mutant were meant to recognize is a natural born leader, except that the Oscar-winning actress isnt particularly compelling in the role.
> 
> Likewise, Isaac, who has radiated charisma in everything from Inside Llewyn Davis to Star Wars: The Force Awakens, isnt just buried in makeup as Apocalypse  his voice has been digitally altered as well, leaving him little room to bring this fearsome villain to life. Apocalypse is imposing and stoic, but it nonetheless feels like a bit of a missed opportunity to deprive such a forceful actor of the chance to imbue this galvanic figure with wit or menace.





http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-heroic-effort-movie-review-article-1.2630576


> Granted, there are a lot of characters and set-up plus tons of drama, but Singer has such a great cast at his disposal including one Oscar winner, an Oscar nominee and Oscar Isaac himself, who many feel is long overdue for similar awards attention. Fassbender and Lawrence are especially good during their more dramatic moments and Isaac always makes Apocalypse an imposing presence.
> At times, it feels like Singer is trying to fit as much as humanly possible into this movie, just in case it's his last. By the time it gets to the climactic showdown against Apocalypse, it's obvious what an unstoppable force he is, and everything leading up to that point does pay off.




http://www.indiewire.com/article/x-men-apocalypse-review-bryan-singer-jennifer-lawrence


> And then  in what might be the most striking scene in the modern history of superhero movies  Magneto single-handedly destroys Auschwitz. Go ahead and read that last bit over again. A Holocaust survivor, enraged by the new round of violence that has been visited upon his family, uses his mutant abilities to erase the world's most profound memorial to Jewish suffering. Thanks to Michael Fassbender's steely-eyed commitment to his character, this potentially exploitative moment blooms into an powerful example of pop iconography. Obliterating the most infamous of concentration camps is arguably the greatest of all Jewish fantasies, but there's a good reason why Auschwitz is a museum: Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.   Magneto, however, is actively in a rush to forget. After all, Apocalypse is recruiting him to be help lead a new genocide, one determined to eradicate the earth of all its weakness. It's hardly a surprise that the character is stuck in neutral for the rest of the movie; how do you top a beat like that? But it doesn't really matter. The message is clear: History is as mutable as the people who shape it. This X-Men trilogy has been a bit confused on that point, at times fatalistic and at others considerably less so. "First Class" argued that you can't change the past, while follow-up "Days of Future Past" made a case to the contrary. "Apocalypse" sets the record straight: It's not really about whether or not you can change the past, because our brightest hope always lies in the future.



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/x-men-apocalypse-film-review-891719


> But even the strongest general needs an army and every apocalypse needs its four horsemen, so in addition to three lieutenants of limited usefulness, he also lures the undeniably talented Pole Magneto (Michael Fassbender), stirring his anger by taking him to Auschwitz and helpfully informing him that, This is where your people were slaughtered. You don't need to be Claude Lanzmann to be somewhat appalled by the appropriation of this place and the memories it summons for the purposes of a mutant summit meeting.



http://www.timeout.com/us/film/x-men-apocalypse


> There are standout performances: Sophie Turner (a.k.a. Game of Thrones' Sansa Stark) works hard as doomed psychic Jean Grey and Michael Fassbenders bristling Magneto is always a pleasure, even if his character motivation is crass (a visit to Auschwitz is particularly ill-judged).




http://screencrush.com/x-men-apocalypse-review/?trackback=tsmclip


> Fassbender brings impressive dramatic weight to Magnetos transformation back into a super-villain, at least until the movie abandons any interest in its protagonists mental states to make room for an extended but underwhelming action finale set against yet another montage of the worlds great cities getting demolished by big swarms of CGI junk from the skies. The balance between emotion and action is not as precise as Captain America: Civil War or X-Men: Days of Future Past, and some of the best moments are lifted, occasionally word for word, from previous X-Men films. (A key exchange between Xavier and Magneto, for example, comes from Singers original X-Men all the way back in 2000.) For the second straight movie, the best setpiece belongs to Peters Quicksilver, who steals the show with an exciting and funny showcase for his powers. If were being totally honest, though, its not all that different than his showcase scene in the last movie.


----------



## mchris55

In the interest of fairness and accuracy, I have seen both "bored" and "phoning it in". I have never seen those words used to describe his performance before. That is scathing and will be hard to swallow.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> In the interest of fairness and accuracy, I have seen both "bored" and "phoning it in". I have never seen those words used to describe his performance before. That is scathing and will be hard to swallow.


EW and Forbes. EW for the bored part (referred to him,JLaw and James) and Mendelson thinks that Michael and James are phoning it in.  Most of the reviews,even the tepid ones,are actually praising his performance (in particular in one scene) as one of the few good performances along with Turner and Sheridan. Some moving scenes aside,it looks like he doesn't have much to do in any case.

http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/05/film-review-x-men-apocalypse/


> Once more, the Oscar-nominated star steals every scene he&#8217;s offered, and it&#8217;s his backstory that resonates the most, capturing a &#8220;What if?&#8221; family life in Poland that offers up the film&#8217;s most stunning scenery and drama.  That shouldn&#8217;t be too surprising. After all, when Singer has the time for more patient filmmaking, he knows how to deliver, and it&#8217;s during Fassbender&#8217;s early scenes that you start to remember the guy once made films like The Usual Suspects and Apt. Pupil. To that point, he does temper the action some, localizing many of the globetrotting setpieces to more economical measures. There&#8217;s an exciting cage match in East Berlin, a tense altercation at an Ohio high school, and an unnerving takedown in a sandy Cairo alley. These tighter, introductory portraits have always been one of this franchise&#8217;s strongest motifs, and Singer still finds a way to make them feel fresh some 16 years later.  Much of that success lies in the talent at hand. Faults aside, the series remains on-point in the casting chair, especially these post-2010 entries. Although Kinberg saddles them with some doughy dialogue, Xavier&#8217;s latest batch of students have way too much fun on the screen together. Sheridan, Smit-McPhee, and Turner work well as a team, matching their respective, older counterparts (James Marsden, Alan Cummings, and Famke Janssen) while also standing on their own two feet. Neither of them are as enthralling as, say, Nicholas Hoult&#8217;s brainy Beast or Evan Peters&#8217; quick-witted Quicksilver, but they&#8217;re an admirable team that will grow as this series continues into the &#8217;90s, which Kinberg recently confirmed.



http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/05/09/x-men-apocalypse-review


> After the time-travelling convolutions of Days of Future Past, Apocalypse is refreshingly simple and straightforward. But this simplicity of plot also extends elsewhere, as the depth and complexity of DOFP and First Class is stripped away.  Both of those movies invested considerable time in establishing and elaborating a few key relationships. At the centre of it all, of course, was the problematic friendship of Professor X (James McAvoy) and Magneto (Michael Fassbender), but the pair barely share a scene together here. That fascinating relationship, which so neatly condenses the wider mutant predicament, is put on hold, and as a result the movie inevitably loses some of its emotional weight and complexity.  It&#8217;s a shame as both actors obviously still have plenty to offer in the roles. McAvoy has matured wonderfully into an inspirational teacher. There&#8217;s a great scene in which dozens of students, including Jubilee, hang on every word he says, while Fassbender enjoys one incredible scene early on which exposes the character&#8217;s mix of menace and pathos. It&#8217;s a stark reminder of just how good Fassbender is, but it&#8217;s not long before he&#8217;s recruited by Apocalypse and transformed into little more than hired muscle.



https://rogersmovienation.com/2016/05/09/movie-review-x-men-apocalypse/


> The most fascinating continuing character is Magneto &#8212; Holocaust survivor, given to switching sides and turning on humans because he&#8217;s seen the worst the human race has to offer. He&#8217;s the most motivated villain these movies have produced.
> 
> The coolest character? You know who that is, and can only hope he skips that barber&#8217;s appointment and makes an appearance.
> 
> Fassbender makes us feel things in ways nobody in the &#8220;Avengers&#8221; universe seems inclined to try. McAvoy, too, gives his character heart and motivation.
> 
> But Lawrence&#8217;s disengagement as an actress in her two past-their-expiration-date franchises (&#8220;Hunger Games&#8221; and X-Men) has been obvious in her performances. Isaac is mostly lost under prosthetics and effects.



http://www.craveonline.com/entertai...se-review-new-indifferent#I57xE7IaSxZ5xt2u.99


> But then there are some moments that really work. A sidestep into unexpected territory halfway through the film, setting up a memorable set piece. The revelation of what Magneto has been up to between movies. The way bird wings now suddenly seem like a dangerously badass superpower. An actual explanation for why Cyclops and Jean Grey get together someday. Oscar Isaac giving Apocalypse a gravitas that makes you almost forget how silly most of what he actually does on camera really is.




http://www.vox.com/2016/5/9/11639614/x-men-apocalypse-5-things-know


> 2) Michael Fassbender is the star of Apocalypse
> 
> Since the franchise's reboot in 2011, the X-Men films have relied heavily on their Big Three: Lawrence, McAvoy, and Fassbender. They've delivered at every opportunity. And I'd argue that First Class belonged to McAvoy, and Day of Future Past belonged to Lawrence. Now, without a doubt, Apocalypse belongs to Fassbender.
> 
> Fassbender has the most material to work with. McAvoy's Xavier is a tad less sensitive and damaged than he was in the previous movies, and a bit more smarmy. And Lawrence, at times, looks like she's tired of playing Katniss Everdeen and leading kids into battle &#8212; which is essentially what Mystique is asked to do in Apocalypse, a continuation of her heroism in Days of Future Past. Fassbender gets to show us a Magneto who's as happy (and vulnerable) as he's ever been.
> 
> It's fascinating to see Magneto take the sidecar seat to Apocalypse and not flash the menacing charisma we're so used to seeing. He's a lost soul in this film, a different Magneto in at times, and Fassbender plays him beautifully.





> While Isaac, Fassbender, and company are great and putting in big efforts, the material they're working with is weak. And that's a shame, because a well-thought-out villain could have made this movie special.


----------



## mchris55

Fairness and accuracy means you give both the good and the bad. I never said it was all bad. But the bad reviews were so negative, they do standout, to both the XMEN fan and to the casual fan.


----------



## gingerglory

> 2) Michael Fassbender is the star of Apocalypse
> Fassbender has the most material to work with. McAvoy's Xavier is a tad less sensitive and damaged as he is in the previous movies, and a bit more smarmy in Apocalypse and Lawrence, at times, looks like she's tired of playing Katniss Everdeen and leading kids into battle &#8212; which is essentially what Mystique is asked to do in Apocalypse &#8212; a continuation of her heroism in DOFP. Fassbender gets to show us a Magneto who's as happy (and vulnerable) as he's ever been.
> 
> It's fascinating to see Magneto take the sidecar seat to Apocalypse and not flash his menacing charisma that we're so used to seeing. He's a lost soul in this film, a different Magneto in parts, and Fassbender plays him beautifully.



http://www.vox.com/2016/5/9/11639614/x-men-apocalypse-5-things-know


----------



## mollie12

It seems he's given actual character moments in the first hour of the film and then doesn't have anything to work with in the back half, and that may sour people on his performance (or leave the bigger impression).


----------



## Purusha

http://emanuellevy.com/comment/x-men-michael-fassbender/

Another interview with Michael


----------



## mollie12

Purusha said:


> http://emanuellevy.com/comment/x-men-michael-fassbender/
> 
> Another interview with Michael



Is this basically a transcript of his Skype press conference?


----------



## Purusha

mollie12 said:


> Is this basically a transcript of his Skype press conference?



That's what I thought, but with the cut-out pieces of the video.


----------



## Purusha

http://comicbook.com/marvel/2016/05/09/x-men-apocalypse-review-fast-funny-and-full-of-fan-service/

There's another review. I haven't read them all yet, but Michael seems to get a lot of praise in all of them. I hope I can watch it next week! I am more curious then ever!


----------



## Purusha

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/movies/ct-x-men-apocalypse-mov-rev-20160509-column.html

And here's a bad one, even on Michael


----------



## Purusha

http://www.vg247.com/2016/05/10/ass...r-dropping-tomorrow-four-new-photos-released/

New Fotos from AC


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Could you copy the full article instead of just links?


----------



## Purusha

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Could you copy the full article instead of just links?



I don't know how...
Can you tell me?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Purusha said:


> I don't know how...
> Can you tell me?



Just copy and paste the text, then quote your source .

Some people have trouble on their devices and others won't click on external site links.


----------



## Purusha

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just copy and paste the text, then quote your source .
> 
> Some people have trouble on their devices and others won't click on external site links.



Ah, that easy. I'm always expecting things to be complicated&#128521; Ok, I'll copy next time. 

Anything special you like me to copy for you? Or did everything work for you?


----------



## gingerglory

Collider X-Men Apocalypse Review (Non Spoilers)

https://youtu.be/W5K9CSZ51-U


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> http://emanuellevy.com/comment/x-men-michael-fassbender/
> 
> Another interview with Michael



Thanks. This bit on why he's taking on Entering Hades is interesting.



> *Playing Austrian Villain*
> MF: The film just sort of came to us really.  The story was being developed and landed on our laps and we just thought there was a really interesting story.  I never thought of the guy before.  Just seemed like a really interesting captivating story.  It just seemed so bizarre and unreal that it intrigued me.  It wasnt really the allure of playing a bad person, it was just the fact that it seemed so wildly reckless and it seemed such a mad tale.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Fairness and accuracy means you give both the good and the bad. I never said it was all bad. But the bad reviews were so negative, they do standout, to both the XMEN fan and to the casual fan.


I know that you didn't say that it was all bad. I was just remarking that those are isolated reactions,if we're specifically talking about his performance. Those reviews also use a particular dismissive tone (the Forbes review is  silly).   



mollie12 said:


> It seems he's given actual character moments in the first hour of the film and then doesn't have anything to work with in the back half, and that may sour people on his performance (or leave the bigger impression).


I agree. This is from the IGN review:


> while Fassbender enjoys one incredible scene early on which exposes the characters mix of menace and pathos. Its a stark reminder of just how good Fassbender is, but its not long before hes recruited by Apocalypse and transformed into little more than hired muscle.






Purusha said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/movies/ct-x-men-apocalypse-mov-rev-20160509-column.html
> 
> And here's a bad one, even on Michael


It looks like he's criticizing  their repetitive characterization. Most of the negative reviews are actually more on the "boring/repetitive side (Singer trying to re-create moments from his original movies)" than  _bad_.

http://www.denofgeek.com/us/movies/x-men/255194/x-men-apocalypse-review


> With so many balls in the air, it is remarkable that Singer can keep the picture upright until all the elements converge well over an hour into the film. At that point, a coherence and confidence takes shape, but the first act is noticeably disjointed, suggesting heavy cuts were made in post-production, likely due to trying to accommodate all of its massive cast in a run time thats just under two-and-a-half hours.
> But its that same cast which is Apocalypses greatest asset since the three anchors that shined in 2011s X-Men: First Class (McAvoy, Fassbender, and Lawrence) still hold the proceedings together here. This third installment is more of an ensemble than the previous two movies, however, with no single character fully taking center stage.
> *Nonetheless, Fassbender steadfastly remains the franchises powerhouse and in the briefest of shorthand conveys more tangible humanity in his sorrows than this genre is accustomed to from other entire franchises*. In fact, X-Men: Apocalypse continues the trend of being well above par within the blockbuster arena in terms of performance, and newcomers Tye Sheridan and Sophie Turner in particular promise this could continue into the future.




http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2016/05/09/review-x-men-apocalypse-movie/84163328/


> No doubt, 2016 will go down as The Year Superheroes Beat Each Other to a Pulp, and Apocalypse pits pals against pals, too, though only the complicated relationship between Magneto and Xavier gives the movie any gravitas (credit to Fassbender and McAvoy) amid the eye-candy destruction.
> The symbolic civil-rights struggle that marked the other movies is mostly thrown to the side, and instead theres much more attention paid to fan service, such as figuring out ways to make Xavier his well-known bald self or get Weapon X into the picture. (Hint: The role is played by an A-lister with impressive sets of claws and mutton chops.)


----------



## mollie12

Translation of Cotillard's "diary" experience on Assassins' Creed.  Sounds like she wasn't happy.



> "On the set of Mal de Pierres, my American agent asked me insistently to read the new version of the script of Assassin's Creed that I have to turn in stride. I did not know the video game, but I like the reflection on the violence that the proposed scenario that I had read. Now with this new version, I discovered that my character and by extension the film, no longer correspond to what I loved. A little lost, so I called the one for which I wanted to make this film: director Justin Kurzel. He fully agreed with my disagreements! On this kind of block-buster, the director is not the only master on board except that, producers fetched Justin, because this is not a simple maker. It has a point of view. He is an artist engaged in what he does.
> And then, at the end of Mal de Pierre, my body loose. I think therefore give up, then I nevertheless decides to go. My physical condition does not allow me to chain these shootings two days apart. We try, but the result is catastrophic! While production leaves me fifteen days to blow. Fifteen days that Justin, Michael Fassbender and I try to rework the script.
> This film remains a lunar experience. I have no idea of &#8203;&#8203;the final result. I savor my happiness just to meet again Justin in a totally different atmosphere of Macbeth. As Xavier Dolan, he needs life on his film set."


----------



## Purusha

mchris55 said:


> In the interest of fairness and accuracy, I have seen both "bored" and "phoning it in". I have never seen those words used to describe his performance before. That is scathing and will be hard to swallow.



Can anyone tell me what "phoning it in" means? Does it have a positive or negative meaning?


----------



## Purusha

So, if get all the reviews right, the first part of the film is ok, especially because of Michael, while in the second part it's getting mediocre, because there are too many heroes and too much action? 
It seems pretty overcrowded to me, too. Less X-Men would have been more, I suppose. Michael and James would have been enough, actually&#128521;
No, I'm just joking. 

However, I'll hopefully go and see it myself next week. Then I'll know.


----------



## mchris55

Phoning it in means to complete a task with the poorest of efforts because you really don't want to be apart of the situation you are in. You are physically there, but your mind is not, because you would rather be anyplace else.


----------



## Purusha

mchris55 said:


> Phoning it in means to complete a task with the poorest of efforts because you really don't want to be apart of the situation you are in. You are physically there, but your mind is not, because you would rather be anyplace else.



Thanks very much!


----------



## Purusha

New article on Assassins Creed

EDITOR'S PICK , MOVIENEWS , MOVIES /  MAY 11, 2016
ASSASSINS CREED TRAILER ARRIVES WEDNESDAY; MICHAEL FASSBENDER TALKS CHARACTER DETAILS

SHARE
 Assassins Creed Trailer Arrives Wednesday; Michael Fassbender Talks Character Details
The Assassins Creed trailer arrives Wednesday and by then fans will know more about Callum Lynch, Michael Fassbenders character. In a recent interview, the actor revealed why Lynch is unrelated to the main character in the Assassins Creed game.


The recent images released for the film supposedly support the reports that claim the Assassins Creed trailer comes Wednesday. Four new movie stills from VG247 show Michael Fassbender in character as Callum Lynch.


One image shows Lynch in a fight scene while another shows a clear look at the characters costume, which harks back to the assassins suit in the Assassins Creed game. One photo teases Lynchs capture at some point in the film. These images supposedly come from the first ever Assassins Creed trailer that arrives this week.

Assassins Creed gamers will finally learn more about the films original take on the protagonist of the gameDesmond Miles. However, before the trailer arrives on Wednesday, Fassbender revealed some details about his character that confirmed Lynch is unrelated to Miles.

Callum doesnt belong to anything, doesnt have a family. We thought it would be interesting to have somebody that was disconnected be faced with what it means to join something so sacrificial, Fassbender told the Los Angeles Times.


However, there is one similarity between Lynch and Miles; both are descendants of assassins. They are both task to kill the Templars to safeguard humanitys future. In order to gain the fighting skills and get first-hand information about the Templars, they tap into their ancestors skills.  They use a device called the Animus, which allows them access to their ancestral memories.

Fassbender plays two characters in the movie. He plays Lynch and Lynchs 15th-century Spanish ancestor named Aguilar. Perhaps the Assassins Creed trailer that arrives Wednesday will feature both characters.

Assassins Creed opens in US theaters on Dec. 21.

http://www.movienewsguide.com/assassins-creed-trailer-arrives-wednesday-michael-fassbender-talks-character-details/207619


----------



## gingerglory

Is it going to drop today or tomorrow? Why do I hear a rumor that it's tomorrow?


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> Is it going to drop today or tomorrow? Why do I hear a rumor that it's tomorrow?



I read Wednesday everywhere. So it should be today.


----------



## Purusha

http://m.smh.com.au/entertainment/m...na-will-get-a-us-release-20160511-goryeq.html

Fassbender is 'soaking up knowledge' from Ridley Scott

Michael Fassbender, who played David in Prometheus, will return in Alien: Covenant.
Michael Fassbender as android David in Prometheus.
Michael Fassbender has spoken for the first time about how much he is enjoying shooting Ridley Scott's Alien: Covenant in Sydney.

"I just love working with Ridley," the star of the coming X-Men: Apocalypse says. "It's just such an education being on set with him.

"I'm just trying to soak up as much knowledge as I can being there. He films multiple cameras  five, six cameras  and he's got such an attention to detail and so much passion and energy ...

"Having done a few big pieces now  these big concept films with 300 people on set  he runs them so smoothly. It's almost like doing this independent film."

Fassbender returns as the android David and a doppelganger in a sequel to Prometheus that is heading back  through three planned movies  to the start of the original Alien.

Read the full interview with Fassbender in S on Sunday.


Not much new, but like it says in the end, the full interview is released on Sunday.


----------



## Purusha

Is this the long awaited trailer?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd_QM9fic9k

Or is it this one?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K5C59PljZb0

Or neither of them? I think I've seen them before? I'm confused.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Is this the long awaited trailer?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd_QM9fic9k
> 
> Or is it this one?
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K5C59PljZb0
> 
> Or neither of them? I think I've seen them before? I'm confused.


I don't think the trailer is released yet; according to the message board on Imdb the trailer will be released in 8 hours time - that will be around 2 am in London - so will probably not see it until Thursday morning!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't think the trailer is released yet; according to the message board on Imdb the trailer will be released in 8 hours time - that will be around 2 am in London - so will probably not see it until Thursday morning!



That's good to hear. I was a bit dissapointed by the above trailers.


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> That's good to hear. I was a bit dissapointed by the above trailers.




Those are just fan-made.


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> Can anyone tell me what "phoning it in" means? Does it have a positive or negative meaning?



If you take a look at the Collider X-Men Apocalypse Review (Non Spoilers) https://youtu.be/W5K9CSZ51-U I posted earlier, you will know what "phoning it in" means when they talked about JLaw's performance.


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> So, if get all the reviews right, the first part of the film is ok, especially because of Michael, while in the second part it's getting mediocre, because there are too many heroes and too much action?
> It seems pretty overcrowded to me, too. Less X-Men would have been more, I suppose. Michael and James would have been enough, actually&#128521;
> No, I'm just joking.
> 
> However, I'll hopefully go and see it myself next week. Then I'll know.



Yes,apparently the first part is better and Michael has his best scenes. The second part is overlong/repetitive,there's almost zero character development for the  many characters introduced in the first part and too much reliance on big CGI destruction set-pieces. 

The AC trailer will premiere during the Jimmy Kimmel Live:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFSPQ4dizot/


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Yes,apparently the first part is better and Michael has his best scenes. The second part is overlong/repetitive,there's almost zero character development for the  many characters introduced in the first part and too much reliance on big CGI destruction set-pieces.
> 
> The AC trailer will premiere during the Jimmy Kimmel Live:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFSPQ4dizot/



Thanks! Can't wait!!


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> Yes,apparently the first part is better and Michael has his best scenes. The second part is overlong/repetitive,there's almost zero character development for the  many characters introduced in the first part and too much reliance on big CGI destruction set-pieces.
> 
> The AC trailer will premiere during the Jimmy Kimmel Live:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFSPQ4dizot/



Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## llllllll

Trailer out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfJVoF5ko1Y

Looks amazing and Fassbender looks incredible. Don't like the music though :/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

For those who can't link from their devices:


----------



## gingerglory

Love the trailer!! So coooooool, especially love love the ancient part!

Here is the poster! Love it!


----------



## mchris55

I Really, Really liked it!!! 

I liked that I, as a non-gamer, could still identify elements of the game. Labed looks like a badass!! Great job!!!


----------



## mollie12

I honestly have no words for how bad that looks.  I wasn't expecting a particularly good film, but I thought they could put together an attractive trailer.   Even the cinematography is absolutely flat.


----------



## Purusha

http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/05/michael-fassbender-is-a-god-in-the-trailer-for-assassins-creed-watch/

Now, this should be the new trailer.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> Trailer out!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfJVoF5ko1Y
> 
> Looks amazing and Fassbender looks incredible. Don't like the music though :/




Just found out you've been quicker&#128521;

I think the trailer's quite funny, but I wonder if CL is still alive after the execution (does anybody know what for) or is he dead and in a kind of afterlife?


----------



## miasharma

llllllll said:


> Trailer out!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfJVoF5ko1Y
> 
> Looks amazing and Fassbender looks incredible. Don't like the music though :/



Thanks that looks awesome. Looking forward to this now


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> Just found out you've been quicker&#128521;
> 
> I think the trailer's quite funny, but I wonder if CL is still alive after the execution (does anybody know what for) or is he dead and in a kind of afterlife?



I have never played any of these games but the impression I got was that Calum is being kept alive to be experimented on. The "death" was to make sure his character was dead to the world so the experiments could be conducted in peace. Of course I could be totally wrong lol


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> I have never played any of these games but the impression I got was that Calum is being kept alive to be experimented on. The "death" was to make sure his character was dead to the world so the experiments could be conducted in peace. Of course I could be totally wrong lol



Yes, that would make totally sense. I really hope this film is good and will get better reviews than X-Men.


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Just found out you've been quicker&#128521;
> 
> I think the trailer's quite funny, but I wonder if CL is still alive after the execution (does anybody know what for) or is he dead and in a kind of afterlife?



Never played the games so I'm not sure. But I can't wait.


----------



## llllllll

miasharma said:


> Thanks that looks awesome. Looking forward to this now



Yes. I really hope they change the music for the second trailer though


----------



## llllllll

mollie12 said:


> I honestly have no words for how bad that looks.  I wasn't expecting a particularly good film, but I thought they could put together an attractive trailer.   Even the cinematography is absolutely flat.



What? I thought the cinematography was absolutely stunning. Can you explain what exactly you don't like about it?


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> Yes. I really hope they change the music for the second trailer though



I didn't like the music, too. Doesn't fit to the pictures.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> I didn't like the music, too. Doesn't fit to the pictures.




Agreed, the music was definitely a mistake! The trailer looks very promising and has been very well received [emoji3]

This is from IMDb who attended the AC press conference in London a while back:

http://www.imdb.com/list/ls060934593

Michael was the only actor ever considered for this[emoji2]


----------



## Allie28

Admittedly, I don't know much about video games or movies based on video games but I thought the trailer looked really good.  I will go see this and I'm not their target audience so they succeeded at making this appealing even for non-gamers.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed, the music was definitely a mistake! The trailer looks very promising and has been very well received [emoji3]
> 
> This is from IMDb who attended the AC press conference in London a while back:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/list/ls060934593
> 
> Michael was the only actor ever considered for this[emoji2]



Maybe I'm the minority here. I find the music oddly fitting in a different way. After a couple of more watching, I really liked it. Some people re-edited the trailer and added a different music and it just doesn't work like the official one.



> Even before talking to potential screenwriters and studio partners, we felt we needed an iconic actor to play our assassin,&#8221; says producer de Rivieres. "Michael Fassbender was the obvious choice. He brought both mainstream success and an independent touch to the project. We only went to Michael. No other actor was ever up for the role.



He also worked out for six months. I guess all the work out during xma shooting pays off. lol. double duties.



> Michael was very keen on doing a lot of stuntwork himself and for it to feel real," says Kurzel. "He worked out for six months. It was incredibly physically demanding. He did a lot of the action scenes, a lot of the hardcore stuff. He wanted, like I did, to not be able to cut to the stunt guy.



Also,  Collider on-set interview last October. 

http://collider.com/assassins-creed...ersocial&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## gingerglory

Naked Fassy with bow and arrow is dream 







And of course, how can you not have "superhero landing"? lol


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> Maybe I'm the minority here. I find the music oddly fitting in a different way. After a couple of more watching, I really liked it. Some people re-edited the trailer and added a different music and it just doesn't work like the official one.
> 
> 
> 
> He also worked out for six months. I guess all the work out during xma shooting pays off. lol. double duties.
> 
> 
> 
> Also,  Collider on-set interview last October.
> 
> http://collider.com/assassins-creed...ersocial&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social



If he worked out for six month before shooting AC, wasn't he shooting another film during this  time? This man is completely mad.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> If he worked out for six month before shooting AC, wasn't he shooting another film during this  time? This man is completely mad.


He made 2 films in the 6 months leading up to AC - Steve Jobs and X Men!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> He made 2 films in the 6 months leading up to AC - Steve Jobs and X Men!



Really? How does he do this? He must be working 20 hours a day!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Really? How does he do this? He must be working 20 hours a day!


Haha - and also during those 6 months he was in Cannes for a week and went on trips to several places including Morocco, Barcelona, Sweden, Nicaragua and Costa Rica!


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> I have never played any of these games but the impression I got was that Calum is being kept alive to be experimented on. The "death" was to make sure his character was dead to the world so the experiments could be conducted in peace. Of course I could be totally wrong lol



Seems he is being kidnappend and then executed...

I'll post the article later. Doesn't work.


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - and also during those 6 months he was in Cannes for a week and went on trips to several places including Morocco, Barcelona, Sweden, Nicaragua and Costa Rica!



This is really, really crazy! Most people would have a burn-out with only the half of it! And he is still shooting! I guess he also had to do a lot as a producer for AC as well? Wow!!!


----------



## Hackensack

The youtube video has 2.4 million viewings, in less than a day.  Of course, a few of those are mine

And after watching a few times, I got to like the music too.


----------



## Morgane

New TLBO trailer http://www.indiewire.com/article/th...sbender-alicia-vikander-rachel-weisz-20160512
Fantastic. 

The AC trailer was poorly done imo. The movie looks technically impressive in terms of coreographies and visuals,some bad CGI effects aside (it's still in post production).But  the sense of gravitas is ruined by the music. I'm sure the next trailer will be better. 
I'm getting TDKR vibes from Marion but I hope to see something better in the next ones. 
Anyway,I've seen very,very positive reactions from the hardcore fans. 
Most of them seem to like how it captures the experience of the game and how they handled the Animus part. It's a video game movie and it should be judged for what it is. There's a lot of hype for this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> New TLBO trailer http://www.indiewire.com/article/th...sbender-alicia-vikander-rachel-weisz-20160512
> Fantastic.
> 
> The AC trailer was poorly done imo. The movie looks technically impressive in terms of coreographies and visuals,some bad CGI effects aside (it's still in post production).But  the sense of gravitas is ruined by the music. I'm sure the next trailer will be better.
> I'm getting TDKR vibes from Marion but I hope to see something better in the next ones.
> Anyway,I've seen very,very positive reactions from the hardcore fans.
> Most of them seem to like how it captures the experience of the game and how they handled the Animus part. It's a video game movie and it should be judged for what it is. There's a lot of hype for this.




Oh thanks for posting the new TLBO trailer - it looks really really beautiful and moving, can't wait to see the film [emoji7]


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> New TLBO trailer http://www.indiewire.com/article/th...sbender-alicia-vikander-rachel-weisz-20160512
> Fantastic.
> 
> The AC trailer was poorly done imo. The movie looks technically impressive in terms of coreographies and visuals,some bad CGI effects aside (it's still in post production).But  the sense of gravitas is ruined by the music. I'm sure the next trailer will be better.
> I'm getting TDKR vibes from Marion but I hope to see something better in the next ones.
> Anyway,I've seen very,very positive reactions from the hardcore fans.
> Most of them seem to like how it captures the experience of the game and how they handled the Animus part. It's a video game movie and it should be judged for what it is. There's a lot of hype for this.



What's TDKR?


----------



## mollie12

It's absolutely bizarre how much better Adam Arkapaw's work is on True Detective, Lore, Top of the Lake, and TLBO versus AC/Macbeth.


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> New TLBO trailer http://www.indiewire.com/article/th...sbender-alicia-vikander-rachel-weisz-20160512
> Fantastic.
> 
> The AC trailer was poorly done imo. The movie looks technically impressive in terms of coreographies and visuals,some bad CGI effects aside (it's still in post production).But  the sense of gravitas is ruined by the music. I'm sure the next trailer will be better.
> I'm getting TDKR vibes from Marion but I hope to see something better in the next ones.
> Anyway,I've seen very,very positive reactions from the hardcore fans.
> Most of them seem to like how it captures the experience of the game and how they handled the Animus part. It's a video game movie and it should be judged for what it is. There's a lot of hype for this.



Thanks a lot for the trailer! It's so heartbreaking already! I wonder what that film will do to me! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Purusha

mollie12 said:


> It's absolutely bizarre how much better Adam Arkapaw's work is on True Detective, Lore, Top of the Lake, and TLBO versus AC/Macbeth.



Who is Adam Arkapaw?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Who is Adam Arkapaw?




Adam Arkapaw is a cinematographer, the DP on Macbeth, Assassins Creed  and TLBO - you can tell Michael likes to continue working with people who impress him!


----------



## gingerglory

Absolutely love Adam Arkapaw and the new trailer of TLBO. It's a visual treat to see his work back to back. 

And what a week for Fassy fans!! Two trailers back to back with XMA London premiere! This is what you get when you are a fan of one of the most hard working actors nowadays!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Adam Arkapaw is a cinematographer, the DP on Macbeth, Assassins Creed  and TLBO - you can tell Michael likes to continue working with people who impress him!



Thanks&#128522;


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I'm getting TDKR vibes from Marion but I hope to see something better in the next ones.



I am too.  Granted, this was just the trailer but if all she does is stand around in a lab coat delivering her lines in a dead, dull voice I can see why she was disappointed with the role.  From the trailer looks like Labed got the exciting role.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> New TLBO trailer http://www.indiewire.com/article/th...sbender-alicia-vikander-rachel-weisz-20160512
> Fantastic.



The new trailer is great!  Thanks!

I think this trailer is even better than the first one.  It highlights the love and chemistry between Michael and Alicia and the immense heartbreak felt by all three characters.

ETA this pic ....


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Absolutely love Adam Arkapaw and the new trailer of TLBO. It's a visual treat to see his work back to back.
> 
> And what a week for Fassy fans!! Two trailers back to back with XMA London premiere! This is what you get when you are a fan of one of the most hard working actors nowadays!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> The new trailer is great!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this trailer is even better than the first one.  It highlights the love and chemistry between Michael and Alicia and the immense heartbreak felt by all three characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA this pic ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353936




Love this pic! I absolutely agree, the love and chemistry between Michael and Alicia is palpable. And the family scenes, especially Michael and the beautiful little Lucy are gorgeous. I know it will be worth waiting for [emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Love this pic! I absolutely agree, the love and chemistry between Michael and Alicia is palpable. And the family scenes, especially Michael and the beautiful little Lucy are gorgeous. I know it will be worth waiting for [emoji7]


 
I love his scenes with the little girl too! It is new to us that he is a father figure, a normal family man, not on hunger strike, doesn't have mental disorder, and definitely not a serial killer!

It is refreshing.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Not surprised about a trailer for tlbo being released after AC's trailer. But its safe to say AC has more buzz and all is more excited to see it, including myself.  
And I must say, WOW what an amazing trailer for Assassin's Creed!!!!!!!! Michael is bae!!!!!


----------



## Purusha

There's going to be a triologie on AC!!!
They must be pretty sure about its success

Assassin's Creed movie: 14 things we learned on the set of Michael Fassbender's video game epic
From hardcore stunts to "thousands" of weapons.


BY HUGH ARMITAGE
 Assassin's Creed, Michael Fassbender
©  20th Century Fox
There's no denying that movies based on video games have a troubled history, but Michael Fassbender has hopes running high that he can reverse that trend with his Assassin's Creed film.

Digital Spy was unleashed on the Pinewood Studios set of director Justin Kurzel's movie, where we ran along the halls of the sinister Abstergo Industries and talked to the cast and crew about what to expect from Assassin's Creed. Here are 14 things we learned.

Assassin's Creed movie trailer still featuring Animus, starring Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard
ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW

1. Things aren't black and white in the Assassin's Creed world
PREVIOUS ARTICLE
Why Assassin's Creed will be the best game movie ever
More Movies Features coming soon 
The Templars might ostensibly be the 'bad guys' to the Assassin heroes, but Fassbender wanted to make it clear that things aren't so cut and dried.

"I like the idea that the Templar and the Assassins both have their ethos - their beliefs - and they struggle over humanity," said the actor, who plays Callum Lynch and his Assassin ancestor in 15th century Spain.

"But both of them have contradictions within their principles - they become hypocritical in their own right and it's a very grey area. It's not like Star Wars with the Dark Side and the Light. It's more complicated - as is life."

2. The film called for a hell of a lot of weapons
Weapons master Tim Wildgoose built an unbelievably huge arsenal for the movie. "Including background stuff... Between two and three thousand," he said.

3. They want to blind the sceptics with science
"I thought if you could take DNA memory, which seems to be a plausible scientific theory, and you can bring that to a fantasy world, it would help the audience immerse themselves more in something fantastical, if there's something there that is rooted in logic and actual, real theory," said Fassbender.

We're not exactly sure quite how science-based Assassin's Creed's Animus machine is, which lets people experience their ancestors' lives, mind...
4. Assassin's Creed's action 'celebrates what is possible'
In an industry where action often relies on CGI and quick cuts, director Kurzel wanted to bring things back to basics.

"It was a big thing that Michael and I discussed - having an old-school feel about it. A lot of the stunts were happening in camera, and the actors could do a lot of them and we could allow the shots to play rather than being cut up constantly," he told us.

"Assassin's Creed is about human feat, not about superheroes - so it was, 'How can we celebrate what is possible?' We're hoping to have that flavour flow through the film."

5. There might be a bit of magic in the mix too
Michael Kenneth Williams plays the Assassin Moussa and his ancestor Baptiste, and it sounds like he has some interesting tricks up his sleeve.

"Moussa is the trickster," he said. "He's somewhat of a magician. He uses voodoo, black magic, as his main source of assassination."

Is that real magic or just trickery? We'll have to wait until the film's out to be sure.

4. Assassin's Creed's action 'celebrates what is possible'
In an industry where action often relies on CGI and quick cuts, director Kurzel wanted to bring things back to basics.

"It was a big thing that Michael and I discussed - having an old-school feel about it. A lot of the stunts were happening in camera, and the actors could do a lot of them and we could allow the shots to play rather than being cut up constantly," he told us.

"Assassin's Creed is about human feat, not about superheroes - so it was, 'How can we celebrate what is possible?' We're hoping to have that flavour flow through the film."

5. There might be a bit of magic in the mix too
Michael Kenneth Williams plays the Assassin Moussa and his ancestor Baptiste, and it sounds like he has some interesting tricks up his sleeve.

"Moussa is the trickster," he said. "He's somewhat of a magician. He uses voodoo, black magic, as his main source of assassination."

Is that real magic or just trickery? We'll have to wait until the film's out to be sure.

Justin Kurzel on set of Assassin's Creed
©  20th Century Fox
6. The film's sets were designed around the game's unique way of getting around
Assassin's Creed is famed for its rooftop scrambling, and that was a major concern when it came to planning the film.

"The three dimensionality of how you move in the game is important to consider when choosing all the locations," said producer Frank Marshall.

As the trailer indicates, there's no shortage of parkour.

7. The film will be fun... but not too fun
"Certainly some of the assassins in the present day will have elements of the fun [of the games]," said Fassbender.

"But in the game, I don't know how much fun it is when you're assassinating people [laughs]. We're trying to respect that also."

8. They're already working on two sequels
Plans to complete the trilogy are already moving forward - although Fassbender is trying not to get too ahead of himself.

"We've very strong ideas about what we're going to do in the second one and then not as strong but a definite rough outline for the third," he told us.

"We're already working on number two - we'll see how the first one does, though."

8. They're already working on two sequels
Plans to complete the trilogy are already moving forward - although Fassbender is trying not to get too ahead of himself.

"We've very strong ideas about what we're going to do in the second one and then not as strong but a definite rough outline for the third," he told us.

"We're already working on number two - we'll see how the first one does, though."

ADVERTISEMENT - CONTINUE READING BELOW

9. Fassbender poached his Macbeth collaborators
The actor has been involved with the project as a producer since 2011, helping to develop the script and story. And when it came to the director and cast, he had the perfect people in mind - his Macbeth director Kurzel and co-star Marion Cotillard.

"We were working together on Macbeth when I was in pre-production for [Assassin's Creed] - we were looking for the right director and we had a good chemistry," Fassbender said.

"I think he's fantastic. He's got a very strong vision on things. So then it was just a matter of hooking him up with Ubisoft and New Regency."

10. CGI is being kept to a minimum
"We're shooting a lot with real people, in real locations, on top of real churches with real light," said Kurzel.

"We're building a lot of the sets to make the game [become] something that is real and cinematic."

11. YOU helped the game come to life
Ok, maybe not all of you. But the filmmakers used YouTube videos of fans playing through the Assassin's Creed series to help inform the way they developed the movie and what they decided to put in and leave out.

"You get to know what's important, what's exciting, what they get annoyed by and what they like about playing the game, so you can make sure you involve everybody in all the conversations," said Marshall.

12. Assassin's Creed signature moves are present and accounted for

"The way the fights are carried out is based on the moves within the game," Marshall told us.

"One of the first things we did was assemble a series of shots of the iconic moves with Ubisoft's advisors - the things that fans expect to see - those are all in there."

9. Fassbender poached his Macbeth collaborators
The actor has been involved with the project as a producer since 2011, helping to develop the script and story. And when it came to the director and cast, he had the perfect people in mind - his Macbeth director Kurzel and co-star Marion Cotillard.

"We were working together on Macbeth when I was in pre-production for [Assassin's Creed] - we were looking for the right director and we had a good chemistry," Fassbender said.

"I think he's fantastic. He's got a very strong vision on things. So then it was just a matter of hooking him up with Ubisoft and New Regency."

Assassin's Creed first look
©  20th Century Fox
10. CGI is being kept to a minimum
"We're shooting a lot with real people, in real locations, on top of real churches with real light," said Kurzel.

"We're building a lot of the sets to make the game [become] something that is real and cinematic."

11. YOU helped the game come to life
Ok, maybe not all of you. But the filmmakers used YouTube videos of fans playing through the Assassin's Creed series to help inform the way they developed the movie and what they decided to put in and leave out.

"You get to know what's important, what's exciting, what they get annoyed by and what they like about playing the game, so you can make sure you involve everybody in all the conversations," said Marshall.

12. Assassin's Creed signature moves are present and accounted for

"The way the fights are carried out is based on the moves within the game," Marshall told us.

"One of the first things we did was assemble a series of shots of the iconic moves with Ubisoft's advisors - the things that fans expect to see - those are all in there."


----------



## Purusha

Michael Fassbender, Assassin's Creed
13. ...and Eagle Vision will be a part of the film too
What would an Assassin's Creed film be without the radar-like Eagle Vision being worked into the story?

"That plays a part of coming into a regression and gets used throughout the movie," said Marshall. "We're still refining when and where because out of context that would be quite jarring.

"Birds and eagles are a constant presence and some of the introductions to scenes are shot from an eagle's point of view too."

14. Keep an eye out for Easter eggs
Those 3,000 weapons we mentioned earlier come in many forms, a lot of which fans will recognise from the video game series - and they'll be scattered liberally throughout the movie.

"There's an opportunity in the film for us to show a lot of weapons," said Wildgoose. "We went through the games and hand-picked some of the iconic weapons and spread them through the whole film as Easter eggs."

Assassin's Creed hits UK cinemas on December 26. It will released in US cinemas on December 21.

http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/feature/a793902/assassins-creed-movie-14-things-we-learned-on-the-set-of-michael-fassbenders-video-game-epic/


----------



## Hackensack

http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...d-movie-trailer-is-awful-so-fans-fixed-it.htm

This article collects all the AC fan trailers with the music from the game substituted for the actual soundtrack.


----------



## Purusha

Another long interview with Michael

Michael Fassbender and the coming Apocalypse
LifeShow
by BusinessMirror - May 12, 2016

In Photo: Michael on Magneto: Hes at his lowest point, and when Apocalypse turns up, its almost like hes crying out to God for an answer, says Fassbender, whose intelligent and emotional performances have earned him two Oscar nominations.
DAYS Of Future Past might be behind them, but dark days lie ahead for the various X-Men characters. Its 1983, 10 years after the events in the last film, and for some life is more peaceful. In X-Men: Apocalypse, which opens in Philippine cinemas from 20th Century Fox on May 18, ahead of its US release, we find that the other mutants are still finding their way in the world and struggling with the reality of relations between humans and mutants. But everyones existence is upended when one of the earliest mutantspossibly the firstreturns after millennia spent slumbering. Apocalypse (Oscar Isaac) surveys the world that humans have created and deems it less than acceptable. Recruiting fellow mutants as his Horsemen, Apocalypse sets out to tear civilization down and build something more suitable to his ancient eyes.

Michael Fassbender is once again playing the conflicted Erik Lensherr, the man also known as Magneto, in X-Men: Apocalypse. But hes trying to forget his mutant past by embracing his human one, living quietly in Poland with his family. When tragedy strikes and Apocalypse comes to recruit him to his cause, Erik burns with vengeance, and sorrow and, unusually for him, agrees to become one of the god-like creatures followers.

Fassbender, an Oscar-nominated actor who has been playing Magneto since 2011s X-Men: First Class, has worked across various genres and won praise for his intelligent, emotional performances. He was most recently seen playing Shakespeares Macbeth, and embodied Apple creator Steve Jobs in the eponymous drama about the tech genius. He has films, such as The Light Between Oceans and Assassins Creed, on the way, and has also reunited with director Ridley Scott to shoot Alien: Covenant.

Fassbender discusses what he wanted to bring to Erik this time, working with some new costars, and how he handled having to learn some Polish.

How did Bryan (Singer, the director) and Simon (Kinberg, the writer) pitch this one to you?
Well, I didnt really speak much to Bryan, to be honest, until I saw him in Montreal. But Simon and I were on a plane to Moscow for a screening of Days Of Future Past and we just started spit-balling some ideas around and I mentioned to Simon that the Magda story (Magnetos wife in the comics) was always something that interested me with Erik, how he had lost this family, and maybe there was something to be addressed there. Maybe hed left his powers behind and is not using them anymore. Yet, hes working in a steel factory, and wouldnt it be cool if he was doing things manually without his powers, kind of a hard-penance labor. What would it be like to see him with a family, having fallen in love and had a child? So thats really where it started, and then Simon went off and wrote all this stuff, and it was great. That was it. I turned up and started to learn Polish.

From those early talks, what made it into the script? We find Erik in Poland with this family and hes happy?

Yeah, absolutely happy. And doing a very honest job, clocking in at 9, clocking out at 5 and just providing for the family. A very simple cottage in the country. Its the first time we see him content, and at ease, having some sort of harmony in his life. But it doesnt last long, of courseits the X-Men after all! He kind of loses everything, so he really is back to square one, or even worse than that, because hes invested in a family again after having lost his parents. The only other people hes invested in since First Class have been Mystique and Charles Xavier, and again hes having it all taken away from him. Hes at his lowest point, and when Apocalypse turns up, its almost like hes crying out to God for an answer. Which is an idea I got from Oscar (Isaac). We kind of put it in the scene where he loses his family, its almost like hes challenging God to show himself. And then in the next scene, Apocalypse turns up. So this idea of the mutants having a god or a forefather, I thought that was a pretty cool concept that we got to play with there. Apocalypse offers him the means to access a deeper power within himself, but he can only do it as part of this team with Apocalypse and the Horsemen, who want to use it as an opportunity to wipe out the human race for good and wreak ultimate revenge on them. So thats pretty much his story this time.

How much Polish do we see you speaking? How hard was it to learn?

Im excellent at Polish. I can sing in Polish, I can dance in Polish, I can cook Polish meals. No, Im pretty bad! If a person is a native Polish speaker, theyd be appalled, but I tried my best. At the beginning they had pages of it and I said, Theres no way I can get this in a week. So we pared it down and I worked away at it as best I could. Im always open to criticism. I welcome it. Im sure there will be pronunciations all over the shop, but I gave it a good stab. I want to rack up the languages, because when Magneto finally returns to being Erik, he needs a job, and I figure he can go into languages and be an interpreter or something. For the UN! He can speak French already, German, now PolishEnglish.


----------



## Purusha

But the minute he joins the UN, some terrible monster will attack the place and burn it down.

Thats right! Weve got the next story! Thats the next one!

So here comes Apocalypse. What is it that he does to Eriks powers?

Through his own power, Apocalypse can magnify others; everyone experiences that if they come into contact with it, even Professor Xavier. Charles says hes never experienced such power before, but when Apocalypse accesses his power, he takes it to a whole new level. Thats what he does to Erik for sure, he accesses a deeper strength, and power than he wouldve had without it and will ever have again. So thats enough for Erik to sign up and follow him, because its not really a natural thing, I think, for Magneto to follow. But hes definitely astute enough to realize when hes met his match and beyond, and that becomes very apparent very soon.

Was is it enjoyable working with Oscar?

It was a pleasure. We just hit it off immediately. I was a fan of his anyway, so I was really excited to hear he was coming on board. And then we had dinner the first night before we were filming the next day, and we just sat down and were working some thoughts we had for the scene and we were into it immediately. We probably had one too many drinks that night, he was feeling it in the makeup trailer the next morning as I arrived an hour and a half later than him. Hes fantastic; its the ideal scenario when you have somebody who is so talented like that and also a lot a fun.

Apocalypse is set in the 1980s. James McAvoy said Charles goes full Miami Vice. What is Magnetos 80s style?

I love what James does with Charles. Its so against what you would normally think for the character. Hes fantastic, he really embraced the 1970s, now hes got this lilac V-neck jumper, which I think he wears exceptionally well. Unfortunately, Erik is sort of out of the fashion loop, until the end of the movie when hes the Tubbs, I suppose, to Jamess Crockett. Im wearing a turtleneck with a suit. I missed out on it, because Eriks just a working man in Poland, so its very much Polish stylejeans and workman shirt. I always thought hed have a Porsche in the 1980s, but no. Hes driving a Trabant, I think.

His personal style comes out more when he has the whole cape and helmet outfit on.

Exactly! I cant be styling when the cloak comes off.

And you have the new recruits in the cast. How was it working with them, and introducing them to the team thats already in place?

I know everybody says, We all get on so great, but its really true and I think the example was set by Hugh and the previous cast. When we came onboard, we didnt get to meet any of them except Hugh, who came in on First Class, and hes an amazing human being. I think it was really important for us to make sure that the new people coming in felt at home, and that they had space to do their thing, to find their characters and express them the right way. It comes from us in a way; James is fantastic and so is that whole group of people who go back to First Class all those years ago. It was really important for us to make the new guys as at ease and welcomed as we did when we came into the franchise.

And also, I think the fans are going to love it, to have Jen (Jennifer Lawrence) and a new injection of these next-generation characters. It was really sweet for me to see Kodi (Smit-McPhee), we did a Western called Slow West together, so it was good for me to see him show up as Nightcrawler.

He mustve been thrilled to be an X-Men character, but did he realize what the makeup would entail?

The novelty of that look wears off pretty quick when you have a pick up time at 3:30 in the morning! Its good for the young, Ill leave it to him!

You and the other cast members always seem to have fun on these sets. Was Apocalypse the same way?

I didnt go out that much this time, Ive got to say. I was actually captain sensible on this one, because I had to prep for Assassins Creed as well, so I didnt get to have as much fun as they did. But its always a joy to be working with those guys anyway.

Days Of Future Past was pretty huge in terms of scope and scale; this feels like its on another level. Did it feel like it would be to you?

It astounds me each time, really, how Simon manages to do that with his writing. Ive said it to him many times on set how incredible it is that he can balance all those character arcs and relationships. There are so many people in this one, and he finds time for all of them.

And then at the same time, youve got these huge set-piece action scenes and its all very delicately balanced, its very sophisticated the way he does that. And then of course Bryan brings his touch to it. Its going to be bigger, its darker. The X-Men franchise is always more sophisticated because the conflicts around it are so adult and so real in a lot of ways that it has everything. And more! And I think bringing in Apocalypse, the motheror fatherof all mutants, I think the fans will appreciate that.

And theyve been waiting for him for sure.

And to have Oscar playing that part is huge, him bringing his intelligence to that and his instinct is just incredible.

He gave me an insight into my character just chatting to him that first night. The whole God relationship and Erik being vulnerable and choosing a faith that is not a positive one, for lack of a better word, a very destructive one, I thought that was fun to play with. Eriks very emotional. Hes very fragile.

He needs to go for some therapy, I think, maybe thatll be in the next one. Therapy in the United Nation.

http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/michael-fassbender-and-the-coming-apocalypse/


----------



## Purusha

And for those who want to look as hot as Michael:

The Fassbender Workout&#128522;&#128522;&#128521;

http://www.menshealth.co.uk/workout/michael-fassbenders-assassin-workout


----------



## mchris55

Well, the reviews for Alice Through the Looking Glass are horrendous. It looks like Memorial Day weekend will be the battle of flop films... except the XMA scores have been rising. So, who knows?

As for other news, the promo for XMA has taken an unexpected turn as it looks like McAvoy is getting divorced.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Sad to hear James and Anne Marie are divorcing. I saw him on Graham Norton tonight and he seemed different, but not unhappy. A lot of people in the UK are suggesting he and Jennifer Lawrence have been having an affair after seeing them on GN behaving in a flirty way. But people are quick to jump to conclusions and they could just have had a few drinks, they were all drinking large glasses of wine and Johnny Depp sounded slurred.


----------



## baewatch

Just watching Graham Norton thinking how attractive J McA is and then here he is single again  Hello! haha


----------



## Morgane

Sad to hear about James and his wife.



Allie28 said:


> The new trailer is great!  Thanks!
> 
> *I think this trailer is even better than the first one.*  It highlights the love and chemistry between Michael and Alicia and the immense heartbreak felt by all three characters.
> 
> ETA this pic ....
> 
> View attachment 3353936


I agree.



Purusha said:


> What's TDKR?


Nolan's The Dark Knight Rises. Marion played Talia al Ghul.



gingerglory said:


> Maybe I'm the minority here. I find the music oddly fitting in a different way. After a couple of more watching, I really liked it. Some people re-edited the trailer and added a different music and it just doesn't work like the official one.
> 
> He also worked out for six months. I guess all the work out during xma shooting pays off. lol. double duties.
> 
> Also,  Collider on-set interview last October.
> 
> http://collider.com/assassins-creed...ersocial&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


I think that without lyrics,it would have been better. I like the trailer with the Jesper Kyd's score,even if a bit generic. I saw that someone tried to use Woodkid's Iron but it wasn't used very well.

http://www.theguardian.com/film/fil...ins-creed-trailer-analysis-michael-fassbender


> How do you take the clunky furniture required to make a video game such as Assassins Creed work and make it interesting for filmgoers? The answer, Kurzel appears to have decided, is to play on the inherent weirdness of the Animus device that transports players back in time on their PlayStations. To be plucked from reality and thrown into the body of an ancestor is to experience a nightmarish sense of discombobulation, the Australian film-maker seems to be saying. Those white coats and pristine clean facilities speak to an immediate sense of body horror as Kurzel chooses to flag up the unnatural quality of the games conceit, rather than ignore it.
> 
> Assassins Creed already looks like a much smoother game-to-movie transfer than Warcraft
> Kurzels film will debut in December, six months after Duncan Joness troubled Warcraft, which trailers so far suggest might find itself weighed down by its own video game legacy. The films background as a multiplayer game seems to have persuaded Jones to throw in a multitude of colourful orcs and humans, with the fear being that few of them will really stand out for those who have not played the game. By contrast Assassins Creed, as the progeny of a game thats traditionally been more of a single player affair, can focus entirely on its ***** card, the intensely watchable Fassbender.


----------



## Morgane

@Purusha Thanks for the links. 



Hackensack said:


> http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...d-movie-trailer-is-awful-so-fans-fixed-it.htm
> 
> This article collects all the AC fan trailers with the music from the game substituted for the actual soundtrack.


Thanks!

Descriptions of the first 20 minutes:
http://www.moviefone.com/2016/05/12/assassins-creed-sneak-preview-michael-fassbender/



> The fight scenes are shaky-cam violent and not afraid to push what looks like PG-13 action to the edge. (Though it is a bit weird that, with such a high body count as a result of stabbing, not one bad guy bled in the footage screened. That could be because the filmmakers are going the route of CG blood to be added in post.)
> 
> A POV shot from the perspective of Fassbender manning a bow and arrow really blew the crowd away, as the first-person viewpoint is a popular one in video games.
> 
> And Fassbender strikes a powerful figure while wearing the game series' iconic attire. He looks to be having genuine fun in the role. While it is too early to tell how this all adds up in the final product, it's clear from jump street that Fassbender is very invested in the material -- which his director reiterated during a post-screening Q & A, adding that the actor-producer was surgical with his notes as the filmmakers shaped the story.





> 5. The filmmakers were committed to grounding the action by keeping the stunts as practical as possible.
> 
> "We didn't want our assassins to float through the air. We want them to land with a thump. [Fassbender] was very keen on doing a lot of stuntwork himself and for it to feel real. I just didn't want to be in a parking lot with a huge green screen."
> 
> 6. Discussions are currently underway in regards to how much of the film will be presented in IMAX.
> 
> 7. If you like first-person shots, then you can expect the film to deliver on more of that. "We put a lot of GoPros on blades and on the arrows and it wasn't to imitate the point of view of the game. It was actually to make you feel the point of view of Cal."



http://www.joblo.com/movie-news/fir...ssins-creed-description-of-1st-20-minutes-374


> All said, the footage showed immense potential, even in rough form, and played very well. Fassbender is fully committed to the role of Cal/Aguilar and Kurzel's style is in full force. I think both fans and non-fans will be very happy with this adaptation, which honors the mechanics and story of ASSASSINS CREED, while still telling it anew and with some new angles. The footage teases a film that's obviously rooted in some bigger ideas and with a narrative that is seeped in mystery as much as action. Based on the footage, the teaser, and the set visit (again, coming later today), ASSASSIN'S CREED has easily become one of my most anticipated films of 2016 and I firmly feel it has the potential to break the videogame adaptation curse. Fingers crossed, but with the talent involved I won't have to cross 'em too tight.



http://www.gamesradar.com/ive-seen-...ns-creed-movie-and-its-exactly-what-i-wanted/



> Assassins Creed is no Resident Evil or Tomb Raider. From the swooping opening eagle-style shots flying over the New Mexico desert, to the work in progress action sequences I see from later in the movie, this is the gritty and beautiful work of a man whos come straight off working on Macbeth and is confidently turning a video game into something we actually want to watch. Justin Kurzel isnt blinkered by focus on making a movie for fans of a game. His eyes are thankfully on the bigger picture and while theres plenty of eagles and rooftop free-running just like the trailer, theres far more going on under the surface than youd expect.
> 
> In a reverse of Kurzels previous Shakespeare work, Assassins Creed starts with tragedy. Callum Lynchs beginnings are explored at the get go and while Im not going to spoil them here, theres an interesting twist that instantly sets the tone of a murky moral soup of Assassins and Templars in the modern day and 15th century Spain. Things are going to get messy.






> Sophia genuinely thinks shes doing good in Abstergo instead of just planning to take over the world. She has this ideology which is a very strong desire to understand violence, says Cotillard. Everything in her life is dedicated to finding this, but shell discover that her father has another agenda.
> 
> He definitely does. Following the general theme of each of the games, her dear old Templar pa wants to find what is only referred to as the Artefact. Given that Aguilar was the last Assassin to have his hands on this mystical tech back in the Spanish Inquisition when the Templars originally wanted it, Callum is the key to finding exactly where its hidden. Abstergo desires complete control, the opposite of the Assassins quest for freedom and its going to be interesting to see what Rikken has in store.
> 
> 
> The first fifteen minutes also shines light on the way Abstergo works in the 21st century. Lynch isnt the only Assassin in there and this collection of the Brotherhood potentially wont end too well for the modern day Templars. The Wires Michael Kenneth Williams takes on the role of Moussa, the first Assassin Lynch meets in a bizarre garden recreation within the heavily guarded walls of the Abstergo complex. What I see of Moussa isnt much - he whispers to Lynch to jump out of the building while he still can - but Williams has revealed a little more.
> 
> [Hes the] trickster. Hes the ringleader of the Assassins in Abstergo, and he sees everyones gifts and recognises their potential, he explains. Hes from a Caribbean ancestral background, and hes a Voodoo poisoner. He has all that energy behind him. Can he fight? Yes. But would he rather sprinkle something in your tea and kill you softly? You bet. Other modern day Assassins include a Chinese Assassin called Lin who intriguingly descends from an Assassin she discovers in her genetic regressions, who is well travelled and hardened by the struggles of life for a woman in 16th century China. Given that Assassins Creed Chronicles China starred Shao Jun in 1505, I dont think its too much of a leap of faith to say that weve got a nice game crossover here.
> 
> The fact that theres intriguing characters such as Moussa, Lin and other Assassins in the 21st century sequences of the movie means that Kurzel and Fassbender clearly want a better balance than weve had previously in the games. What the movie calls regressions into Lynchs past where well see the Siege of Granada amidst the Spanish Inquisition and the burnings of the auto-de-fe, wont be the only attraction.






> Kurzels camera hovers dangerously close to the action as Assassins Aguilar and Maria effortlessly dispatch slews of enemy soldiers across rooftops and balconies. They smash through doors, and finish off their foes crunchily with throwing knives. Theres a few interesting shots too as the camera looks down bow sights and travels with arrows. This isnt about hanging around a few metres behind an Assassin and watching them run. Were in the thick of it. *Despite being work in progress sequences - ropes can still be glimpsed and some CG towers are still grey on the skyline - its an impressive eyeball assault.* Fassbender and French actress Ariane Labed have clearly gone through intense physical training.
> 
> Labed is particularly happy with the attitude the film takes to Maria. First of all I think the great [thing] is Im the only woman around the guys, and I like the fact that its not a niche at all and shes just a very good [character] and shes a part of them, she confirmed when I visited the set last year. I think what I loved in this character was that it was basically that shes a great fighter and the fact that shes a woman is just an component and thats it. The quality is evident and they dont have to make a big deal of it, so yeah  I think thats a very strong sort of political thing as well, and I love that.
> 
> 
> I dont even catch a glimpse of the rest of the history that awaits in the 15th century but the trailer shows seas of soldiers as part of the Siege of Granada. Just like the historical franchise were going to be seeing real historical characters who were part of the Spanish Inquisition such as grand inquisitor Tomas de Torquemada played by Javier Gutirrez. This was a bloody and chaotic time and Kurzel is making sure we feel every part of it. After Macbeth and what Ive seen, Ive no doubt he has what it takes here.
> 
> This is only 20 minutes of footage but so far, Im happy. A new time period, new Assassins and a clear attitude that this has to work as a piece of cinema are all filling me with a confidence I didnt know was possible. So far Assassins Creed is beautiful and has a focus on its characters I just didnt expect. Fassbender and Kurzel can do this. Its time for a real leap of faith.


----------



## gingerglory

Yeah, sad to hear Mcavoy divorce news and the timing of the announcement...

Thanks Morgane for all AC first 20mins reviews. I don't want to spoil myself so I will come back to read them when I watch the film. I will just take "Fassbender and Kurzel can do this. It&#8217;s time for a real leap of faith" for it.


----------



## mollie12

Jlaw tells a couple funny X-Men stories on Graham Norton that feature MF.


----------



## Purusha

mollie12 said:


> Jlaw tells a couple funny X-Men stories on Graham Norton that feature MF.



Thanks for telling! I might be able to watch it on YouTube.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Jlaw tells a couple funny X-Men stories on Graham Norton that feature MF.



Yeah, I just watched it. 

For anyone who wants to see it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttF2B1LTCv8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I just watched it.
> 
> For anyone who wants to see it
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttF2B1LTCv8&feature=youtu.be



Thanks a lot! I love this forum!


----------



## mchris55

Thanks for the link. I don't see anything suggestive between JL and McAvoy. It is always the normal "she's one of the XMEN guys" that happens when they get together. To believe something else I would need more evidence.

I do know this, his wife must REALLY be angry for this to drop when he is doing promo for a blockbuster. James better start taking better roles because this divorce will cost him.

JD's reps need to get him together. He was more than half into the bag. He looks like a mess.


----------



## Purusha

Mini Video with Michael in Australia

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3590090/Michael-Fassbender-thrilled-Australia-film-Ridley-Scott-s-Alien-Covenant.html


----------



## Purusha

Another one. What mutant power would Michael like to have? Guess what...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yYA3wT74BhUj


----------



## Allie28

Still from TLBO...




New Interview....

http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/michael-fassbender-and-the-coming-apocalypse/


----------



## Purusha

Michael on X-Men, AC, Alien C. and on what he packs when he's travelling:

MICHAEL Fassbender
MICHAEL Fassbender
LOS ANGELESI thought you said, You have the most beautiful arse in the film, Michael Fassbender quipped, grinning ear to ear. He was talking to us via Skype in Sydney, where it was evening, while it was late morning where we werein London.
Michael, looking fresh and relaxed in a white shirt and black jacket, was enjoying a bottle of beer. The man has always been engaging in previous interviews. But today, even via Skype, Michaelsmiling broadly on a huge monitor screenwas even more charming and humorous.
The question was, can he talk about the beautiful arc of his Erik Lehnsherr/Magneto character in the X-Men: Apocalypse story? Arc, not arse. Sorry to disappoint those who thought Magneto is exposing his behind in director Bryan Singers latest installment on the mutant superheroes.
ADVERTISEMENT

Here was Michaels serious reply: It was a side of the story that always interested me when I started with X-Menthe idea of this Magda (played by Carolina Bartczak) and Erik having a family life. Simon Kinberg (writer-producer) and I were on a plane heading to Russia to open Days of Future Past.
I didnt read comic books as a child or teenager. But there was this story about Magda that I would always come back to when I got the part, and I was doing research. I started looking into this girl character whom he met in the concentration camp.
They fell in love and had a family. This idea that the townspeople formed a mob and burned down their house, and he lost his familyI always thought that was a big deal in this story and why he became who he is.
Simon and I were like, wouldnt it be cool to see Magneto in a family life? And the fact that hes left all this world of terror behind him. He has hung up the cloak and helmet. Hes not using his powers anymore. Hes trying to live a normal life.
And wouldnt it be interesting if he was working in a factory? Something to do with metal, but he wasnt using his powers, just like manual penance. Simon wrote that. It also helps with the idea of Magneto following someone (Apocalypse, played by Oscar Isaac). I found that strange. It seemed to go against Magnetos nature.
So to have him in this vulnerable state when Apocalypse, the mutant god, arrives, Magneto would have nothing to lose. All his faith and whatever trust he had in humanity is gone at that point, so he joins this apocalyptic crusade.
The Germany-born, Ireland-raised actor, one of the finest of his generation, said he understood the mutant characters feelings of being different and alienated from society. Absolutely, he remarked.
Those years of going through puberty can be confusing and an insecure time. Music was my outlet. Heavy metal primarily allowed me to head-bang my troubles away (laughs). I felt like, in music, I found a home. Music was a way to release tension, fear or any of those things. Then, acting came after that.
The metalhead wannabe tried to form a band in the small Ireland town where he grew up. But Michael ended up with only two membersthe other guy also wanted to be the lead guitarist.
I played pretty badly but pretty intensely for two to three years, he said. I had dreams of becoming a lead guitarist in a heavy metal band, but I wasnt good enough.
AS MAGNETO in X-Men: Apocalypse
AS MAGNETO in X-Men: Apocalypse
Metal Mutants
On a suggestion that he enlist his X-Men castmates, several of whom play instruments, to make his rock-star dreams come true, Michael laughed and commented, Thats right. The mutants are going on the roadthe Metal Mutants!
A couple of days earlier, Justin Kurzel, who directed Michael in Macbeth, showed us a sneak footage of Assassins Creed at The Soho Hotel London. While the film, produced by Michael himself, is set in the same world as Ubisofts popular Assassins Creed video game, it isnt a direct adaptation.
The Oscar- and Golden Globe-nominated actor plays dual charactersCallum Lynch, a prison inmate, and Aguilar de Nehra, an assassin in 15th-century Spain. Opening with a soaring eagle, the footage featured high-flying stunts and ninja-like sword fights.
Asked if he enjoyed being high above ground for those stunts, Michael, breaking into yet another mischievous smile, replied, I dont like spending time in a harness, if Im being totally honest. I was up there for a long time. Im not scared of heights, but Im not crazy about them, either.
So why does he take on a movie like Assassins Creed, where hes often dangling up in the air? Because Im a masochist, he cracked with a laugh.
Heights dont freak me out as long as I dont think too much.
I try and do the same when Im up in one of those towers. Its a funny thing actually, because when we were up in the buildings in Valletta, Malta, I wasnt really that scared of heights. But when we were in the studios, and we built this tower, which was a fraction of the height of the real buildings, it freaked me out a little bit. I dont know what that is.
On Callum/Aguilar, Michael said, We developed this character from scratch. It wasnt somebody who had been in the game. We wanted to have a character who was very isolated and didnt belong to something. Hes been institutionalized.
He only looks after himself, and we thought that would play quite interestingly against the regression character who is definitely part of a creed, a brotherhood. He has given his life to that and is all about following that line of faith.
He is in Sydney filming Ridley Scotts Alien: Covenant, with a cast that includes Billy Crudup, Katherine Waterston, Danny McBride, Jussie Smollett and Demian Bichir.
There are going to be great sets and aliens coming out of people, Michael promised about Ridleys Covenant, the second chapter in a prequel trilogy that started with Prometheus.
Its amazing to watch Ridley work. I try to soak up as much knowledge as I can from him, because having worked on this kind of films a few times and having seen how many moving parts there are, how many people work on the set and how many departments need attention and the language, hes an absolute master.
The sets are fantastic. Again, the most impressive sets Ive seen since Prometheus, which was the original setting. Its a fantastic mixture of high-end technology and primitive elements. The way that I can explain it is the same way that Ridley did Blade Runner.
You have this futuristic world where people are eating noodles, because that seems to be the cheaper food and something that will fill you up. But its also something that harks back to the past. The weaving of those two thingspast and futuretogether makes for an interesting world that we can aspire to, but also recognize something in it.
On what he packs when he travels from his London home to places like Sydney, Michael said, I dont think I have anything other than the script that Im working on. I take a computer, because I use that to help with work. And my toothbrush (laughs). I dont have anything that I hold onto that much, to be honest.
Michael will be seen next in Derek Cianfrances The Light Between Oceans, opposite Alicia Vikander (whom he is reportedly dating), Terrence Malicks Weightless, Adam Smiths Trespass Against Us and Tomas Alfredsons The Snowman.
In the meantime, Apocalypse is his last X-Men movie, contract-wise. I signed up for three, so this is the end of the contract. Well see what happens next.
E-mail rvnepales_5585@yahoo.com. Follow him at http://twitter.com/nepalesruben.


Read more: http://entertainment.inquirer.net/194809/michael-fassbender-on-assassins-creed-alien-apocalypse#ixzz48f2LCUqs 
Follow us: @inquirerdotnet on Twitter | inquirerdotnet on Facebook

http://entertainment.inquirer.net/194809/michael-fassbender-on-assassins-creed-alien-apocalypse


----------



## Purusha

And one more interview (actually two - a video and a text). 

Quite interesting.

http://m.smh.com.au/entertainment/movies/michael-fassbender-surfs-sydney-on-way-to-return-as-magneto-in-xmen-apocalypse-20160510-gopdkj.html


----------



## Purusha

At least: Michael opens up about Alicia....(a little bit)

Michael Fassbender gushes about girlfriend Alicia Vikander: 'I admired her'
The Hollywood star opens up about his family


By Lisa McLoughlin | Deputy Editor
michael alicia
Michael Fassbender has gushed about his Oscar-winning girlfriend Alicia Vikanders work ethic.

The two, who met on the set of their highly-anticipated release The Light Between Oceans, are notoriously private of their relationship but Michael revealed hes very proud of his love.

She is such a hard worker and I admired her from the very beginning, he said.

michael alicia

Love: Michael opened up about his girlfriend Alicia Vikander | YOUTUBE
When she showed up on the set of The Light Between Oceans, she was prepared and totally in command of the role. I really respect that.

http://www.goss.ie/2016/05/michael-fassbender-gushes-about-girlfriend-alicia-vikander/67159/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> At least: Michael opens up about Alicia....(a little bit)
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Fassbender gushes about girlfriend Alicia Vikander: 'I admired her'
> 
> The Hollywood star opens up about his family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Lisa McLoughlin | Deputy Editor
> 
> michael alicia
> 
> Michael Fassbender has gushed about his Oscar-winning girlfriend Alicia Vikanders work ethic.
> 
> 
> 
> The two, who met on the set of their highly-anticipated release The Light Between Oceans, are notoriously private of their relationship but Michael revealed hes very proud of his love.
> 
> 
> 
> She is such a hard worker and I admired her from the very beginning, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> michael alicia
> 
> 
> 
> Love: Michael opened up about his girlfriend Alicia Vikander | YOUTUBE
> 
> When she showed up on the set of The Light Between Oceans, she was prepared and totally in command of the role. I really respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goss.ie/2016/05/michael-fassbender-gushes-about-girlfriend-alicia-vikander/67159/




I know this was just published but I'm fairly sure Michael made those comments about Alicia quite a while ago, like last summer. I think this piece is cobbled together stuff he's said over the past year. I may be wrong but it all looks very familiar!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I know this was just published but I'm fairly sure Michael made those comments about Alicia quite a while ago, like last summer. I think this piece is cobbled together stuff he's said over the past year. I may be wrong but it all looks very familiar!



He said basically the same thing. However in another article published by the Sun.ie about this interview Skype from Australia, the same was reported. It also said Michael said this and quickly changed the subject. 

http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homepage/showbiz/7150799/Michael-Fassbender-on-his-success-and-strength-of-Kerry-roots-Ive-been-very-lucky-but-I-work-hard-and-Ive-great-family-support.html?CMP=spklr-_-Editorial-_-TWITTER-_-IrishSunOnline-_-20160515-_-SunIEWorldNews-_-469820253-_-Imageandlink


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> He said basically the same thing. However in another article published by the Sun.ie about this interview Skype from Australia, the same was reported. It also said Michael said this and quickly changed the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homep...5-_-SunIEWorldNews-_-469820253-_-Imageandlink




Yeah, it looks like he was giving a press conference to several newspapers and he was asked about Alicia a few times. In one German interview it reported that he refused to answer questions about his personal life and said he doesn't understand the interest in actors' personal relationships.


----------



## mchris55

Well, maybe, he should be a part of a film whose selling point doesn't refer to a real life couple. Or as Peggy Siegal says, "they fell in love in front of the camera." You would think a PR person would be able to craft a better statement. Two actors who are portraying a married couple would be expected to fall in love in front of the camera, wouldn't they? Is that not their job?


----------



## pearlyqueen

I'm sure that when Michael and Alicia signed up for TLBO they didn't do so with the prior knowledge that they would fall in love for real and become a couple.
They both prefer to keep details of their relationship out of the public eye and keep a low profile away from work, which is their right. They don't owe anyone explanations or an insight into their life together any more than people in other professions. Inevitably they will be photographed together from time to time, that is unavoidable as they are a couple and they understand that. But it's clear they are not comfortable with media intrusion in their relationship and want to be as private as possible.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm sure that when Michael and Alicia signed up for TLBO they didn't do so with the prior knowledge that they would fall in love for real and become a couple.
> They both prefer to keep details of their relationship out of the public eye and keep a low profile away from work, which is their right. They don't owe anyone explanations or an insight into their life together any more than people in other professions. Inevitably they will be photographed together from time to time, that is unavoidable as they are a couple and they understand that. But it's clear they are not comfortable with media intrusion in their relationship and want to be as private as possible.



&#128076; Yep..what she said.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I'm a million % sure Michael is not in love and I'm pretty much sure HE doesn't talk about her, unlike her who name drops every chance she gets


----------



## Purusha

Another topic:

I was strolling through some bookshops on Saturday and came across a biography of MF! I didn't know there was one. I grabbed the book, sat down and flipped through the pages. 
And it really was a big dissapointment!

This wasn't a biography, but a summary of all the articles you can read on the internet. In the best it's a filmography. No extra word from Michael. I don't think the guy who wrote this even talked to him. 

I know he doesn't like talking about his private life and I respect that. But then, what's the point in publishing a biography? I'm actually sure it wasn't his idea. Probabely one of his PR people came up with this idea, like "you have to do this now while you're famous and people are interested in you..." and Michael says: "Do whatever you want, but don't bother me. I'm an actor not a writer." Well, something like this I imagine.

But this is not fair on his fans. Books are expansive and if I had bought this book I would have been so annoyed!  If he wants to do a biography he should do it with his heart and soul. I read an autobiography last week by another actor who I like as much as MF. And this was so funny, entertaining and honest. You can really tell this man cares about his fans and he wants to give something back.

Michael is only interested in his work, which is ok. I really respect this and I am very glad he does so many fims and I don't have to wait for years to see something new. And I know he puts his heart and soul into his work.  But then: Don't publish a so called biography, if you don't want to share anything!


----------



## mollie12

Purusha said:


> Another topic:
> 
> I was strolling through some bookshops on Saturday and came across a biography of MF! I didn't know there was one. I grabbed the book, sat down and flipped through the pages.
> And it really was a big dissapointment!
> 
> This wasn't a biography, but a summary of all the articles you can read on the internet. In the best it's a filmography. No extra word from Michael. I don't think the guy who wrote this even talked to him.
> 
> I know he doesn't like talking about his private life and I respect that. But then, what's the point in publishing a biography? I'm actually sure it wasn't his idea. Probabely one of his PR people came up with this idea, like "you have to do this now while you're famous and people are interested in you..." and Michael says: "Do whatever you want, but don't bother me. I'm an actor not a writer." Well, something like this I imagine.
> 
> But this is not fair on his fans. Books are expansive and if I had bought this book I would have been so annoyed!  If he wants to do a biography he should do it with his heart and soul. I read an autobiography last week by another actor who I like as much as MF. And this was so funny, entertaining and honest. You can really tell this man cares about his fans and he wants to give something back.
> 
> Michael is only interested in his work, which is ok. I really respect this and I am very glad he does so many fims and I don't have to wait for years to see something new. And I know he puts his heart and soul into his work. * But then: Don't publish a so called biography, if you don't want to share anything!*



How can you not realize that he didn't have anything to do with its publication?  Neither his PR nor he had anything to do with it.  Unauthorized "biographies" are published all the time without the input of the subject.  Don't be naive.


----------



## Purusha

mollie12 said:


> How can you not realize that he didn't have anything to do with its publication?  Neither his PR nor he had anything to do with it.  Unauthorized "biographies" are published all the time without the input of the subject.  Don't be naive.



Well, I actually realized that he wasn't involved in this. That's what upset me. I thought this biography had been authorized by him, because it somehow looked like it. I didn't buy it, so I can't
look it up now. 
But what you said makes sense. He probabely doesn't even know it exists. I apologize for what I wrote! I am sometimes naive! Sorry!


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Well, I actually realized that he wasn't involved in this. That's what upset me. I thought this biography had been authorized by him, because it somehow looked like it. I didn't buy it, so I can't
> look it up now.
> But what you said makes sense. He probabely doesn't even know it exists. I apologize for what I wrote! I am sometimes naive! Sorry!



I am obviously not the person you replied to but don't be sorry. You said nothing that was wrong or disrespectful. You just misunderstood the situation that's all.


----------



## llllllll

mollie12 said:


> How can you not realize that he didn't have anything to do with its publication?  Neither his PR nor he had anything to do with it.  Unauthorized "biographies" are published all the time without the input of the subject.  Don't be naive.



The person you replied to seems very forgiving but the way you phrased your message was quite rude.


----------



## gingerglory

Michael at Sydney VIP screening. Love the smiles. And he managed to meet lots of fans and made them very happy. No surprise there, as he always does.


----------



## gingerglory

And Good Morning America https://twitter.com/GMA/status/732192535313932289


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> And Good Morning America https://twitter.com/GMA/status/732192535313932289




Thanks for posting these great pics Ginger! 

Michael looks really good, especially as he cant have had much rest over the last day or two travelling back from Cannes. Glad he and Alicia managed to reunite for a couple of days, he must have been very keen to be with her to travel all that way to be with her! They nearly managed to fly under the radar but were spotted by Roger Friedman!

http://www.showbiz411.com/2016/05/1...-fair-a-list-gala-breaking-no-kardashian-rule


----------



## Purusha

Michael on GMA interview. Not much new there but he looks really cute!

http://callumlynched.tumblr.com/post/144451638138/michael-fassbender-on-good-morning-america


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I'm a million % sure Michael is not in love and I'm pretty much sure HE doesn't talk about her, unlike her who name drops every chance she gets



Do you know him?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow, I'm surprised the royal couple managed to fly in unseen. Last year they were taking pap strolls and kissing for all to see and now nothing? How many paps are at Cannes and none of them got a pic of the royal couple? Hmm ok. I must speak with Michael on this cuz I could have sworn he was busy between surfing, shooting P2 and having dinner with friends


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow, I'm surprised the royal couple managed to fly in unseen. Last year they were taking pap strolls and kissing for all to see and now nothing? How many paps are at Cannes and none of them got a pic of the royal couple? Hmm ok. I must speak with Michael on this cuz I could have sworn he was busy between surfing, shooting P2 and having dinner with friends



I'm with her.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow, I'm surprised the royal couple managed to fly in unseen. Last year they were taking pap strolls and kissing for all to see and now nothing? How many paps are at Cannes and none of them got a pic of the royal couple? Hmm ok. I must speak with Michael on this cuz I could have sworn he was busy between surfing, shooting P2 and having dinner with friends



Slightly confused here. Sounds like you know him but don't like him. But then what's with the name FassbenderLover.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I will always love Fassbender :kiss:


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting these great pics Ginger!
> 
> Michael looks really good, especially as he cant have had much rest over the last day or two travelling back from Cannes. Glad he and Alicia managed to reunite for a couple of days, he must have been very keen to be with her to travel all that way to be with her! They nearly managed to fly under the radar but were spotted by Roger Friedman!
> 
> http://www.showbiz411.com/2016/05/1...-fair-a-list-gala-breaking-no-kardashian-rule




Alicia's friends Icona Pop were in Cannes from Friday to Sunday on a private yacht (same period of time AV/MF would have been there).


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Slightly confused here. Sounds like you know him but don't like him. But then what's with the name FassbenderLover.




Lol - some folk!


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Alicia's friends Icona Pop were in Cannes from Friday to Sunday on a private yacht (same period of time AV/MF would have been there).




Yes, that's right. Another of her friends was in Cannes too staying on the yacht. Exactly the same period of time Michael and Alicia were there. Seems obvious they stayed on the yacht too and enjoyed themselves privately away from cameras [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

and the sale of tin foil for hats continues to rise &#128527;&#128527;&#128527;


----------



## mchris55

No it doesn't. I can't wait for the yacht pictures.

Are Icona Pop yacht girls now?


----------



## Allie28

If he just flew back from Cannes in time for the XMen screening it would explain why he looks a bit tired in the pics Ginger posted.  Happy, but tired.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> No it doesn't. I can't wait for the yacht pictures.
> 
> Are Icona Pop yacht girls now?


 Yacht girls? O that's not good at all. I had no idea Michael hung out with those type of females? Or still do?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, that's right. Another of her friends was in Cannes too staying on the yacht. Exactly the same period of time Michael and Alicia were there. Seems obvious they stayed on the yacht too and enjoyed themselves privately away from cameras [emoji3]



Caught between being really happy for their privacy.....but I want some smexy pics of him LOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

Last time I checked Cannes was a huge event. So matters not if its at the airport, on the red carpet, walking around, on a yacht, early in the morning or late at night, lots of paparazzi are there to cover every celebrity from A list to D list, movies, music, television, fashion and sports. Someone would have seen them and taken a pic. Heck, even worse if a Kardashian is there, lots of pics


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lol, at those trying to brand Alicia and her friends as "yacht girls"just because they hired a private yacht. Alicia is an Oscar winning actress and Michael's girlfriend. Her friends are successful in the music industry. There won't be any yacht pictures, this would be a private holiday. They only got spotted when they went to a hotel bar on Saturday evening. I think Roger Friedman would be able to recognise them accurately!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> If he just flew back from Cannes in time for the XMen screening it would explain why he looks a bit tired in the pics Ginger posted.  Happy, but tired.




Yes, that makes sense! Tired but happy [emoji2]


----------



## mollie12

Yeah, there's a vast difference between hiring out your own yacht versus hiring yourself out as entertainment on someone else's yacht.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, I wonder fi there will be any pics of the Oscar winning actress and her twice nominated Oscar bf? I thought she was filming too? hmm
O well, cant wait for Assassin's Creed and XMA


----------



## mchris55

Well maybe her good friend Harvey can slip a blurb to his favorite go to place, Page Six.

Excuse me, but I did not brand anyone anything. I asked a question, which is allowed. And I asked only about Icona Pop. False accusations are not allowed. The words are on the page.


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, I wonder fi there will be any pics of the Oscar winning actress and her twice nominated Oscar bf?* I thought she was filming too?* hmm
> O well, cant wait for Assassin's Creed and XMA



No, McAvoy said they're on a little break as production has finished in France and Germany.  They're moving production for the last section that is all shot in Africa (all McAvoy's scenes, I believe).


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, at those trying to brand Alicia and her friends as "yacht girls"just because they hired a private yacht. Alicia is an Oscar winning actress and Michael's girlfriend. Her friends are successful in the music industry. There won't be any yacht pictures, this would be a private holiday. They only got spotted when they went to a hotel bar on Saturday evening. I think Roger Friedman would be able to recognise them accurately!



I did not say these things.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> I did not say these things.




The implication is loud and clear.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> No, McAvoy said they're on a little break as production has finished in France and Germany.  They're moving production for the last section that is all shot in Africa (all McAvoy's scenes, I believe).




That's right. Alicia finished in Berlin on Thursday I think. There's still a question mark about filming in Spain before they move to Africa for James section.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> The implication is loud and clear.



If you are confused, ask a question.


----------



## gingerglory

LOL, it's amazing how fast the thread is moving when just one simple sentence that involves Michael and Alicia pops up than any of Michael's recent news, interviews, video clips, and latest pictures combine. 



> Later in the Hotel du Cap bar, Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander made an appearance like royalty at the end of the night&#8211; and gave the whole ceremony their blessing.



The irony.  Where is the love for Michael when there is only Michael involved?

Well, I can see the thread will be very active during TLBO promotion.


----------



## mchris55

No. I saw the pictures on a twitter feed early in the morning. I also saw the notice of the GMA interview at the same twitter site. I laughed at the comments made at that source. I didn't see the need to discuss the same things here.


----------



## gingerglory

Michael's real life mutation lol

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFdzYe1p0oO/


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> If you are confused, ask a question.




No confusion at all. Clear to me what was implied, like the habit of persistently implying Alicia is attached to Weinstein. So - clarification not necessary.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> LOL, it's amazing how fast the thread is moving when just one simple sentence that involves Michael and Alicia pops up than any of Michael's recent news, interviews, video clips, and latest pictures combine.
> 
> 
> 
> The irony.  Where is the love for Michael when there is only Michael involved?
> 
> Well, I can see the thread will be very active during TLBO promotion.




Very true - weird how some people still refuse to accept Alicia is Michael's girlfriend after nearly 2 years together. I'm sure you're right about this thread being very active during TLBO activity and before then too when Alicia is with him.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> No confusion at all. Clear to me what was implied, like the habit of persistently implying Alicia is attached to Weinstein. So - clarification not necessary.




It can't be clear if it is not to the person who wrote it. As I have said before, stop putting words in my mouth, no one as the right to do so. If you have a question, ask. 

A friend of Harvey, but I do believe most people know that.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, there's a vast difference between hiring out your own yacht versus hiring yourself out as entertainment on someone else's yacht.



So as to avoid confusion I'm asking a question. Who is hiring themselves out and what sort of entertainment?


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> LOL, it's amazing how fast the thread is moving when just one simple sentence that involves Michael and Alicia pops up than any of Michael's recent news, interviews, video clips, and latest pictures combine.
> 
> 
> 
> The irony.  Where is the love for Michael when there is only Michael involved?
> 
> Well, I can see the thread will be very active during TLBO promotion.



Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## gingerglory

Lots of fans showed up for Michael. That's love.

Fassbender's loud reception from Aussie fans

http://www.skynews.com.au/culture/s...bender-s-loud-reception-from-aussie-fans.html


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> Lots of fans showed up for Michael. That's love.
> 
> Fassbender's loud reception from Aussie fans
> 
> http://www.skynews.com.au/culture/s...bender-s-loud-reception-from-aussie-fans.html



Thought he was quite pro in surfing. Apparently he only picks the game up after 35! New hobby to him


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ha my love for ALL things MICHAEL is shown elsewhere and he knows it  I don't pull punches where he's concerned. I don't tell him what he wants to hear to appease him. When I'm pleased he knows and when I'm not pleased he knows just the same. That's respect and love


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Ha my love for ALL things MICHAEL is shown elsewhere and he knows it  I don't pull punches where he's concerned. I don't tell him what he wants to hear to appease him. When I'm pleased he knows and when I'm not pleased he knows just the same. That's respect and love



Oh so you actually DO know him personally. Cool. May I ask if that is on a personal or a professional level? Don't worry, I wouldn't dream of asking you any 'not for public consumption' questions.


----------



## FassbenderLover

With Michael its always personal


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Lots of fans showed up for Michael. That's love.
> 
> Fassbender's loud reception from Aussie fans
> 
> http://www.skynews.com.au/culture/s...bender-s-loud-reception-from-aussie-fans.html





gingerglory said:


> Michael at Sydney VIP screening. Love the smiles. And he managed to meet lots of fans and made them very happy. No surprise there, as he always does.


Thanks.  He looked great. And yes,he was really nice with fans. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting these great pics Ginger!
> 
> Michael looks really good, especially as he cant have had much rest over the last day or two travelling back from Cannes. Glad he and Alicia managed to reunite for a couple of days, he must have been very keen to be with her to travel all that way to be with her! They nearly managed to fly under the radar but were spotted by Roger Friedman!
> 
> http://www.showbiz411.com/2016/05/1...-fair-a-list-gala-breaking-no-kardashian-rule


I think he was there for more than two days. 




mchris55 said:


> *Well maybe her good friend Harvey can slip a blurb to his favorite go to place, Page Six.*
> 
> Excuse me, but I did not brand anyone anything. I asked a question, which is allowed. And I asked only about Icona Pop. False accusations are not allowed. The words are on the page.


Why not a whole article on VF.. Her "good friend Harvey" is actually totally dumping her movie  and he's working consistently with other actresses...     And no,his fans aside (some of them..),"most people" don't know about this great friendship.. or about this whole "Harvey's girl" thing,because it's what we're talking about..  But we all know that without this kind of talk,other theories wouldn't make sense anymore.. And the simple fact that people who have already worked with her want to work with her again (two examples: TLBO and TDG) would also  make sense.



pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, at those trying to brand Alicia and her friends as "yacht girls"just because they hired a private yacht. Alicia is an Oscar winning actress and Michael's girlfriend. Her friends are successful in the music industry. *There won't be any yacht pictures, this would be a private holiday. *They only got spotted when they went to a hotel bar on Saturday evening. I think Roger Friedman would be able to recognise them accurately!


There are many people  who hire yachts because they don't want to be photographed. Even DiCaprio manages to avoid paps in many cases. It's actually funny that  two persons who have tried to pull all these (useless) pr stunts for a whole year  make an  appearance  at the end of the night (like royalty ) when nobody was going to take pics of them. If this is another pr move,this is _another_ pointless pr move because I don't think there're other reports which mention them. It's strange for people  who have planted stories everywhere..


----------



## Morgane

http://www.gamesradar.com/someones-...n-assassins-creed-vs-other-video-game-movies/



> Fassbender and director Justin Kurzel share an interest in the psychology behind the Animus and the morally ambiguous, not to mention murderous, areas where the Assassins and the Templars lurk. We tend to go for the more grey stuff, agrees Fassbender. In terms of the battle between the Templars and the Assassins, we want to show them both in good and bad lights, you know? Something thats really interesting about the game is that it is so complex. So you talk to people like say, psychoanalysts, and their kids are playing the game and theyre like 'I love these Assassins games, theyve got so many elements to it'  like that morally its a very sort of grey area. Hopefully thats when people, when they leave the cinema they start talking; 'How do I feel about this and how do I feel about that?' and it becomes a conversation after the film and leads to the next day, hopefully and it stimulates and provokes, which I think the game does and very much so.
> 
> Given the fact Ive watched the first fifteen minutes and at no point wanted to stab myself in the eyes with a fake hidden blade, the movies definitely on the right track so far.



http://collider.com/assassins-creed-movie-justin-kurzel-interview/


> In addition to working with Michael Fassbender again, youre working with Adam Arkapaw again as DP. What does someone like Adam bring to a project like this?
> KURZEL: Just an incredible artistry. Im very lucky to have met him at film school and developed a relationship with him. He is a huge, huge part of my films. I couldnt make the films without him, we both live in each others pockets. His understanding of light and his understanding of how to tell a story through movement of camera. Hes extraordinary with performance. I think after True Detective, theres a kind of classic style that hes developed now that  A very in camera style, that grounds things but at the same time finds a magic to it that were trying to embrace with this. Hes been a huge part of the re-imagining of Assassins Creed as a piece of cinema.
> 
> Did you try to incorporate any of the camera movements from the game? The camera in the game is quite distinct. Its like sometimes it swoops in, sometimes it pulls back. Did you try and incorporate any of that into the film?
> 
> KURZEL: I dont think you can ignore the Eagle Vision point of view in the game. I think the notion and the idea of these Assassins having the skills or sensitivity of an eagle and the whole notion of the leap of faith and flight and eagle vision  Theres certain aspects of just the character that we tried to work in to rather than kind of copy certain sequences within the game. Again, its just been trying to approach it through character.
> 
> Theres also certain things we cant achieve that the game can because it can go anywhere. I think weve been very conscious about that. We dont want this to be a superhero film, we want it to be a film that embraces what it is to be human. All our jumps and all our parkouring, it has to feel as though youre watching it and thinking, on a good day I could do this. Otherwise I think it goes into a fantasy, which I dont think the game is about. Assassins Creed is based on real history. They spent a lot of time basing it on real characters. The details are just completely true to the period. Its very important that it feels tangible, the film feels tangible and it feels as though it has existed, but also that it just feels human.
> 
> 
> Some would say Adam knows his way around the long take. Are there one or two sequences that you guys have crafted to be a long take here? We know that this set is built to go everywhere.
> 
> KURZEL: Thats kind of why we built it that way, is to try to keep the takes simple and long and moving. I think the same with the past, just trying to keep long action sequences that are not interrupted by the cuts. As much as possible, and the actors have spent so much time rehearsing the actual kind of moves, we just wanted to make sure that we were embracing the hard work that theyve done, and that it felt  When you look at Michael doing something, its Michael doing something. Its Michael parkouring or its Michael having spent 3 weeks learning a certain move. I guess that kind of uninterrupted, sort of longer takes is something that is definitely apparent in Adams style but its also something that weve brought into the film.
> 
> Was there any one game in particular that was influential for the film?
> 
> KURZEL: No, I think theyve all got certain qualities. The first game that I played was Unity. Theres a kind of romanticism to that game thats very seductive. I think theyve all, in their little bits, provided certain kind of points of view, especially through the assassin that weve definitely been inspired by.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> With Michael its always personal


Doesn't he think it a bit..um..strange that you post on a Michael Fassbender fansite? I only ask because I have a few friends and a family member that is slightly recognised. I know they would be freaked out to think I did any more than check on their twitter, instagram or their official sites.


----------



## llllllll

Just Askin said:


> Doesn't he think it a bit..um..strange that you post on a Michael Fassbender fansite? I only ask because I have a few friends and a family member that is slightly recognised. I know they would be freaked out to think I did any more than check on their twitter, instagram or their official sites.



This is exactly what I think about another user here who claims to know him and his girlfriend. Very creepy.


----------



## miasharma

So Michael will not go to his own movie's premiere but go to Cannes to party for one night? Hmm. Why are there no pics? Alicia got papped last summer when she was essentially a nobody but this year she is an oscar winner and no one photographed her? 

Just a quick note for vikassy lovers who think Michael and Alicia's love is eternal, beware! Everyone thought James and Anne-Marie were so perfect and look whats happened now.


----------



## miasharma

Just Askin said:


> Doesn't he think it a bit..um..strange that you post on a Michael Fassbender fansite? I only ask because I have a few friends and a family member that is slightly recognised. I know they would be freaked out to think I did any more than check on their twitter, instagram or their official sites.



Its pearlyqueen who actually knows Michael personally and has stated so on several occasions. You can decide if it is creepy or not.I do not know if you just can't tell or if you are being condescending but FassbenderLover does not know him personally.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> No it doesn't. I can't wait for the yacht pictures.
> 
> Are Icona Pop yacht girls now?



OMG this made me LOL! Icona Pop's music career did not pan out, so that was the next best option haha.

Alicia should look into being a yatch girl too. An oscar winner no one recognizes? She would be more well known as a yatch girl, especially is she is any good at it  After all, that is all she wanted "ready to be more known".


----------



## mollie12

miasharma said:


> So Michael will not go to his own movie's premiere but go to Cannes to party for one night? Hmm. Why are there no pics? Alicia got papped last summer when she was essentially a nobody but *this year she is an oscar winner and no one photographed her? *



Swedish Elle's instagram does have a photo of her at Cannes.



miasharma said:


> OMG this made me LOL! Icona Pop's music career did not pan out, so that was the next best option haha.
> 
> Alicia should look into being a yatch girl too. An oscar winner no one recognizes? She would be more well known as a yatch girl, especially is she is any good at it  After all, that is all she wanted "ready to be more known".



I think this is astonishingly offensive.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Well, maybe, he should be a part of a film whose selling point doesn't refer to a real life couple. Or as Peggy Siegal says, "they fell in love in front of the camera." You would think a PR person would be able to craft a better statement. Two actors who are portraying a married couple would be expected to fall in love in front of the camera, wouldn't they? Is that not their job?



LOL should it have said fell in "love" behind the camera not in front of it haha. 
Does the PR person know that Michael and Alicia were forced to live together as a married couple in rural NZ where they had nothing better to do than bone each other? That is the beginning of their "fairytale falling in love" story. Michael looks like Alicia's father in the trailer gif I have seen.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> Swedish Elle's instagram does have a photo of her at Cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is astonishingly offensive.



Yatch girls work hard for their money (pun intended). Prostitution was also legal in France until last month, I think. I do not get whats so offensive.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> Swedish Elle's instagram does have a photo of her at Cannes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is astonishingly offensive.



That's their whole purpose!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

miasharma said:


> Yatch girls work hard for their money (pun intended). Prostitution was also legal in France until last month, I think. I do not get whats so offensive.



You're saying Alicia Vikander is a prostitute and that's not offensive?


----------



## miasharma

LOL I never said Alicia is a prostitute. Putting words in other people's mouths....we have all done, so I cannot be too mad.


----------



## miasharma

Finished scrolling through Michael's XMEN premiere pics from today. Looks like he may have gotten his teeth whitened again. I am so glad and proud that Michael is keeping up his dental hygiene and appearance. Few years ago, his wide smile used to show his cavities which was so unbelievably gross.


----------



## llllllll

miasharma said:


> Finished scrolling through Michael's XMEN premiere pics from today. Looks like he may have gotten his teeth whitened again. I am so glad and proud that Michael is keeping up his dental hygiene and appearance. Few years ago, his wide smile used to show his cavities which was so unbelievably gross.



Hahahah I love him but I have to agree. Yellow teeth ruin his perfect face.


----------



## miasharma

llllllll said:


> Hahahah I love him but I have to agree. Yellow teeth ruin his perfect face.



Yes. He was looking really good at the premiere today and on the GMA interview. I loved his casual style


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> Yes. He was looking really good at the premiere today and on the GMA interview. I loved his casual style



Yes, he looks good, but he's very skinny again, isn't he? 

What really puzzles me is that there is so much promoting for XMen and AC everywhere in the english speaking world, but there is almost none here in Germany. There are some interviews with Sophie Turner about XMA, but none with Michael so far. No mentioning of AC or TLBO at all! That's so strange. They should start promoting here as well!


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> Yes, he looks good, but he's very skinny again, isn't he?
> 
> What really puzzles me is that there is so much promoting for XMen and AC everywhere in the english speaking world, but there is almost none here in Germany. There are some interviews with Sophie Turner about XMA, but none with Michael so far. No mentioning of AC or TLBO at all! That's so strange. They should start promoting here as well!



He is likely not as muscular as his Assasin's Creed days so he looks skinnier. 

There hasn't been much promoting in US either..,there is minimal buzz for this movie. Makes me sad because I am excited to go watch it in theaters next weekend. When does it come out in Germany?


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> He is likely not as muscular as his Assasin's Creed days so he looks skinnier.
> 
> There hasn't been much promoting in US either..,there is minimal buzz for this movie. Makes me sad because I am excited to go watch it in theaters next weekend. When does it come out in Germany?



Thursday!!! I hope they'll be showing it in English at the week-end! I don't want to miss Michael's voice! I am really excited, too!


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> Thursday!!! I hope they'll be showing it in English at the week-end! I don't want to miss Michael's voice! I am really excited, too!



Oh exciting! Let us know how you like it! The reviews are not that great but I am still excited to see Michael as Magneto. I just pray that the movie is not as bad as BvS haha


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> Oh exciting! Let us know how you like it! The reviews are not that great but I am still excited to see Michael as Magneto. I just pray that the movie is not as bad as BvS haha



What's BvS?

There can't be much wrong with the Film! Michael's in it and he looks good! What else does a film need?&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Just Askin

llllllll said:


> This is exactly what I think about another user here who claims to know him and his girlfriend. Very creepy.



New here so just checked over old posts. I get who you mean and thanks for the input but the tone of her comments are completely different. Maybe just my interpretation.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> New here so just checked over old posts. I get who you mean and thanks for the input but the tone of her comments are completely different. Maybe just my interpretation.



Yes, the tone was different. It didn't sound ill-intentioned or full of sarcasm implying something fishy


----------



## Just Askin

miasharma said:


> Finished scrolling through Michael's XMEN premiere pics from today. Looks like he may have gotten his teeth whitened again. I am so glad and proud that Michael is keeping up his dental hygiene and appearance. Few years ago, his wide smile used to show his cavities which was so unbelievably gross.


The colour of your teeth has nothing to do with hygiene. Of course an actor would have their teeth whitened if they are going to play a robot. Needs to fit in with perfect fakeness. Not being from America or a rich family means no priority or money to have expensive white cavities in the early days I suppose. Silly man was probably more concerned with things like acting...being an actor and all that.


----------



## llllllll

Just Askin said:


> The colour of your teeth has nothing to do with hygiene. Of course an actor would have their teeth whitened if they are going to play a robot. Needs to fit in with perfect fakeness. Not being from America or a rich family means no priority or money to have expensive white cavities in the early days I suppose. Silly man was probably more concerned with things like acting...being an actor and all that.



I don't think she was being mean to Michael. She is not saying he is a gross person or lacks hygiene. Just that he has very yellow teeth due to smoking which is frankly a bit gross. He has the money now (and he has had it for a while) so it's good that he is taking care of himself.


----------



## llllllll

Just Askin said:


> New here so just checked over old posts. I get who you mean and thanks for the input but the tone of her comments are completely different. Maybe just my interpretation.



Which poster do you mean? PM if you don't feel comfortable saying her name. I personally think anyone who actually knows them and goes on sites like these to talk about them so extensively is creepy. Regardless of whether they are saying positive or negative things, if I was them I would feel very uncomfortable knowing that someone in my life spends half their day talking about me.


----------



## Just Askin

llllllll said:


> Which poster do you mean? PM if you don't feel comfortable saying her name. I personally think anyone who actually knows them and goes on sites like these to talk about them so extensively is creepy. Regardless of whether they are saying positive or negative things, if I was them I would feel very uncomfortable knowing that someone in my life spends half their day talking about me.



Ok so it sounds like one knows him at a distance and is a fan as well, posting positive comments, accepting they are a fan and have no influence in his life. The other seems a bit..well obcessed to the point of hating on the girlfriend. A bit..he's mine and no one else can have him!
He is in the public eye because he's a brilliant actor and prompts sites such as this because he is hot as ....!


----------



## Just Askin

llllllll said:


> I don't think she was being mean to Michael. She is not saying he is a gross person or lacks hygiene. Just that he has very yellow teeth due to smoking which is frankly a bit gross. He has the money now (and he has had it for a while) so it's good that he is taking care of himself.



I hate smoking full stop but I also hate the promotion of fakeness in spirit or body. Very few people have toothpaste white teeth without the help of bleaching. Does he photograph better with 'perfect' teeth, of course he does, just a shame that's a focus on such a talented actor.


----------



## llllllll

Just Askin said:


> I hate smoking full stop but I also hate the promotion of fakeness in spirit or body. Very few people have toothpaste white teeth without the help of bleaching. Does he photograph better with 'perfect' teeth, of course he does, just a shame that's a focus on such a talented actor.



It was one comment. Hardly 'focusing' on him. I just saw it as a general comment. She wasn't making comments about other people, just him. 

As for it being fake, it would be hard to draw the line on what is fake and what isn't. Dying your hair is fake. Wearing makeup is. Some might even say wearing clothes is fake. 

I don't mean to sound like I am antagonizing you or anything (making that clear because tone doesn't come across online), I just saw her comment differently. It was lighthearted.


----------



## Just Askin

llllllll said:


> It was one comment. Hardly 'focusing' on him. I just saw it as a general comment. She wasn't making comments about other people, just him.
> 
> As for it being fake, it would be hard to draw the line on what is fake and what isn't. Dying your hair is fake. Wearing makeup is. Some might even say wearing clothes is fake.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like I am antagonizing you or anything (making that clear because tone doesn't come across online), I just saw her comment differently. It was lighthearted.



Think we should agree to disagree on this one. Hate jabs about dental hygiene mistaken for vanity cosmetics. Hate people calling others disgusting over such trivia but everyone has different views on what's important in life .


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> LOL should it have said fell in "love" behind the camera not in front of it haha.
> Does the PR person know that Michael and Alicia were forced to live together as a married couple in rural NZ where they had nothing better to do than bone each other? That is the beginning of their "fairytale falling in love" story. Michael looks like Alicia's father in the trailer gif I have seen.



It is amazing how often these people veer off message.


----------



## Just Askin

miasharma said:


> LOL should it have said fell in "love" behind the camera not in front of it haha.
> Does the PR person know that Michael and Alicia were forced to live together as a married couple in rural NZ where they had nothing better to do than bone each other? That is the beginning of their "fairytale falling in love" story. Michael looks like Alicia's father in the trailer gif I have seen.



...and then holiday together in Byron for a month. OK. What's with the Father -Daughter obsession  some people seem to have?  Bit icky if you ask me.


----------



## Purusha

Nice interview with Michael. He's been in a good mood! Who's the blonde guy in the background? I've seen him on several pictures.

http://m.smh.com.au/lifestyle/celebrity/celebrity-news/dont-ask-michael-fassbender-about-girlfriend-and-costar-alicia-vikander-20160517-gox055.html


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> What's BvS?
> 
> There can't be much wrong with the Film! Michael's in it and he looks good! What else does a film need?&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



Batman vs Superman! That movie was horrible.LOL


----------



## miasharma

Just Askin said:


> The colour of your teeth has nothing to do with hygiene. Of course an actor would have their teeth whitened if they are going to play a robot. Needs to fit in with perfect fakeness. Not being from America or a rich family means no priority or money to have expensive white cavities in the early days I suppose. Silly man was probably more concerned with things like acting...being an actor and all that.



I was referring to the obvious cavities as unhygienic which it is. I do not understand why you brought America and rich families into this for some reason but making sure your teeth are clean and have no cavities is a universal thing. He is a millionaire living in UK where they get good health care, or so I have heard, so no reason to walk around with obvious decay.

I know color of your teeth does not necessarily indicate hygiene, but having stark yellow teeth like he did before is gross and caused by his constant smoking and tobacco chewing. I am not saying he needs to have what dentist call "toilet bowl white" teeth, but as an actor with characteristic toothy grin, he needs to also not have urine yellow teeth.


----------



## miasharma

llllllll said:


> It was one comment. Hardly 'focusing' on him. I just saw it as a general comment. She wasn't making comments about other people, just him.
> 
> As for it being fake, it would be hard to draw the line on what is fake and what isn't. Dying your hair is fake. Wearing makeup is. Some might even say wearing clothes is fake.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like I am antagonizing you or anything (making that clear because tone doesn't come across online), I just saw her comment differently. It was lighthearted.



Agree with you about drawing the line. If taking care of one's teeth and making them look good is being fake these days, then I will take being fake over having ugly teeth. Its as if people are somehow upset that he is taking care of his mouth and his appearance.


----------



## mchris55

Purusha said:


> Nice interview with Michael. He's been in a good mood! Who's the blonde guy in the background? I've seen him on several pictures.
> 
> http://m.smh.com.au/lifestyle/celebrity/celebrity-news/dont-ask-michael-fassbender-about-girlfriend-and-costar-alicia-vikander-20160517-gox055.html



Here, again, is the veering off message. Someone needs to inform him how TLBO is being promoted.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> It is amazing how often these people veer off message.



LOL read the latest interview article Purusha posted. Apparently the TLBO PR forgot to tell Michael that the movie is being sold as the greatest falling in love story between him and Alicia. He is literally acting like he wants nothing to do with her name.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> LOL read the latest interview article Purusha posted. Apparently the TLBO PR forgot to tell Michael that the movie is being sold as the greatest falling in love story between him and Alicia. He is literally acting like he wants nothing to do with her name.



I did! See above, lol! These people need to get it together!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> I did! See above, lol! These people need to get it together!!




All the more proof that Michael and Alicia are not in a showmance or drumming up PR for TLBO; PR couples would milk every opportunity unlike these two who try to remain as low key as possible. They're a real couple, the real deal [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> ...and then holiday together in Byron for a month. OK. What's with the Father -Daughter obsession  some people seem to have?  Bit icky if you ask me.




Very icky, but you know, any unsavoury slant is the name of the game in some quarters; hints at prostitution, incest, blah blah blah. 
Btw Michael and Alicia were not forced to live together as a married couple whilst filming TLBO. Sometimes the cast used shared accommodation, sometimes caravans, other times hotels. Their relationship developed naturally. As if Cianfrance forced them to sleep together - ridiculous assertion! Yet another bizarre "theory" of why they are together, along with blackmail and Stockholm Syndromes - any rubbish ticks the box as an alternative to the reality of two single actors being attracted to each other whilst working together and falling in love.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> All the more proof that Michael and Alicia are not in a showmance or drumming up PR for TLBO; PR couples would milk every opportunity unlike these two who try to remain as low key as possible. They're a real couple, the real deal [emoji3]



Your opinion. I can speak for myself.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lol not just my opinion but facts.


----------



## Just Askin

miasharma said:


> I was referring to the obvious cavities as unhygienic which it is. I do not understand why you brought America and rich families into this for some reason but making sure your teeth are clean and have no cavities is a universal thing. He is a millionaire living in UK where they get good health care, or so I have heard, so no reason to walk around with obvious decay.
> 
> I know colour of your teeth does not necessarily indicate hygiene, but having stark yellow teeth like he did before is gross and caused by his constant smoking and tobacco chewing. I am not saying he needs to have what dentist call "toilet bowl white" teeth, but as an actor with characteristic toothy grin, he needs to also not have urine yellow teeth.



Dark fillings aren't decay they are Amalgam fillings. White fillings are very expensive (pre A-list bank balance). Fassbender is from Ireland not the UK. UK and Irish Dentistry IS great, if you have the money (wealth aspect). Yes he has the money now and seems to have taken care of it. America..because people in Britain and Ireland are not quite so caught up with the Hollywood smile crap. He may well have cavities from childhood because of bad diet or hygiene but there are other reasons, Hyper Mineralisation etc etc
Since when does he chew tobacco? Being a heavy smoker and of an obvious shy disposition when he's not playing someone else, it is no wonder he is constantly chewing gum during public appearances(nicotine gum I would guess).
That being said, as you are on this site, I am sure like me, once you watch him perform his chosen art, all that superficial rubbish is insignificant.


----------



## Just Askin

miasharma said:


> Agree with you about drawing the line. If taking care of one's teeth and making them look good is being fake these days, then I will take being fake over having ugly teeth. Its as if people are somehow upset that he is taking care of his mouth and his appearance.



Taking care of your teeth isn't being fake. It's right and proper that people do that. What isn't right and proper to me is saying things that you would never say to a persons face. ooh look at him, oooh look at her, they aren't perfect so I can ridicule them. Have been really disappointed to find this as I assumed this forum was pro Fassbender. oh well, you live and learn.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> LOL read the latest interview article Purusha posted. Apparently the TLBO PR forgot to tell Michael that the movie is being sold as the greatest falling in love story between him and Alicia. He is literally acting like he wants nothing to do with her name.


  Cant believe he did that. Actually, I can


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Nice interview with Michael. He's been in a good mood! Who's the blonde guy in the background? I've seen him on several pictures.
> 
> http://m.smh.com.au/lifestyle/celeb...d-costar-alicia-vikander-20160517-gox055.html



Thanks for the link.
Would imagine the guy is his stand in P.A/rep as he prompted a last question from the interviewer.
Imagine your life being so busy at times that you need an extra person to steer you through your day lol.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Doesn't he think it a bit..um..strange that you post on a Michael Fassbender fansite? I only ask because I have a few friends and a family member that is slightly recognised. I know they would be freaked out to think I did any more than check on their twitter, instagram or their official sites.


 
 Not at all. I don't go overboard and talk about him and what he does, where goes, where he lives. I'm not on every social media site and blog talking about him, I don't ask people bout him when they meet him and I certainly don't argue with them either. Its pointless

And I must say, the natural color of teeth is off white, slightly yellow. Drinking lots of coffee and smoking can damage ur teeth. To whiten ur teeth is unnatural but some celebs do it. I have fillings but they are silver not white. Michael might need to get his teeth refilled


----------



## Just Askin

LOL How dare he not promote TLBO at the promotion of XMA   
What a crazy misguided dude he is.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Not at all. I don't go overboard and talk about him and what he does, where goes, where he lives. I'm not on every social media site and blog talking about him, I don't ask people bout him when they meet him and I certainly don't argue with them either. Its pointless
> 
> And I must say, the natural color of teeth is off white, slightly yellow. Drinking lots of coffee and smoking can damage ur teeth. To whiten ur teeth is unnatural but some celebs do it. I have fillings but they are silver not white. Michael might need to get his teeth refilled



So you know him well enough to know he is of bad character, enough to involve all his friends and family in a fake relationship scam, yet you are still into him. I'm really confused. But hey if you're happy


----------



## JetSetGo!

*A reminder to the participants in this thread. tPF offers an "ignore" feature so you can mute members who tend to get you riled up. No need to tell them you are doing so, just do it and free yourself of the burden! *


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Very icky, but you know, any unsavoury slant is the name of the game in some quarters; hints at prostitution, incest, blah blah blah.
> Btw Michael and Alicia were not forced to live together as a married couple whilst filming TLBO. Sometimes the cast used shared accommodation, sometimes caravans, other times hotels. Their relationship developed naturally. As if Cianfrance forced them to sleep together - ridiculous assertion! Yet another bizarre "theory" of why they are together, along with blackmail and Stockholm Syndromes - any rubbish ticks the box as an alternative to the reality of two single actors being attracted to each other whilst working together and falling in love.



:lolots: Isn't there an 'I don't want to live in the real world' forum that would be better suited to some people? Just a thought.
Wow can you imagine...Australian beaches and Michael Fassbender...Lucky lucky woman


----------



## Just Askin

So what's the view on Macbeth?  As I thought after I first watched it (yes there have been several watches), it is now making its way into the British school classroom to enhance the Shakespeare experience.I remember the one they showed my class during  English Literature put me to sleep. Now they get Fassbender...life is unfair.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> So what's the view on Macbeth?  As I thought after I first watched it (yes there have been several watches), it is now making its way into the British school classroom to enhance the Shakespeare experience.I remember the one they showed my class during  English Literature put me to sleep. Now they get Fassbender...life is unfair.



So true!!! I heard Kenneth Branagh wants to play Macbeth too. So kids in GB can consider themselves very lucky!


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> So true!!! I heard Kenneth Branagh wants to play Macbeth too. So kids in GB can consider themselves very lucky!



Shakespeare is being introduced in to many Primary schools (yr 6) in the form of a recorded or theatre performance. Macbeth being the favourite because it goes down well with the boys as well as good roles for the girls. That coupled with the move away from American literature in British schools and the reintroduction of a British and Irish heavy reading list, I think Fassbenders Macbeth is going to be around for years.
Dont know that London kids see themselves as lucky when a school trip to The Globe theatre has them standing to watch a 2 hr long performance in the cold but I'm sure a lesson or 2 watching Fassbender will make up for it. lol


----------



## miasharma

Just Askin said:


> Dark fillings aren't decay they are Amalgam fillings. White fillings are very expensive (pre A-list bank balance). Fassbender is from Ireland not the UK. UK and Irish Dentistry IS great, if you have the money (wealth aspect). Yes he has the money now and seems to have taken care of it. America..because people in Britain and Ireland are not quite so caught up with the Hollywood smile crap. He may well have cavities from childhood because of bad diet or hygiene but there are other reasons, Hyper Mineralisation etc etc
> Since when does he chew tobacco? Being a heavy smoker and of an obvious shy disposition when he's not playing someone else, it is no wonder he is constantly chewing gum during public appearances(nicotine gum I would guess).
> That being said, as you are on this site, I am sure like me, once you watch him perform his chosen art, all that superficial rubbish is insignificant.



I am a dentist so I know the difference between amalgam fillings and different types of decay. 

Agree with your last statement.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> I did! See above, lol! These people need to get it together!!



Hahah I just noticed we both wrote the same thing. Maybe Michael can learn from his friend James. He has been promoting submergence graciously when asked about it. At this point, James has said more nice things about Alicia after a few weeks of filming with her than Michael has said about Alicia after a year and a half of allegedly dating her.


----------



## Just Askin

Is anyone else excited to see XMA tomorrow ?? Can Not Wait!!!


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> Its pearlyqueen who actually knows Michael personally and has stated so on several occasions. You can decide if it is creepy or not.I do not know if you just can't tell or if you are being condescending but FassbenderLover does not know him personally.



Pearlyqueen never claimed to be a friend of Michael. If I remember it right she said she had known him a little years ago. She never claimed she knew AV. 
There's nothing creepy about her. She just likes Michael. There must be something about him, because she is always defending him. Maybe he really is a nice guy?
She's a fan like all of us - not a friend.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Is anyone else excited to see XMA tomorrow ?? Can Not Wait!!!



Are you going? I have to wait till Saturday night to see the English version. Enjoy it!


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Are you going? I have to wait till Saturday night to see the English version. Enjoy it!



Sooooo tempted to go to the midnight showing tonight but my sensible head is saying "NO, you have the day off tomorrow enjoy it in the afternoon". Decisions decisions lol
And Thank You. I'm sure I will.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Sooooo tempted to go to the midnight showing tonight but my sensible head is saying "NO, you have the day off tomorrow enjoy it in the afternoon". Decisions decisions lol
> 
> And Thank You. I'm sure I will.




I can't go tomorrow so I'm waiting until next week - use the Meerkat Movies, lol!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> So you know him well enough to know he is of bad character, enough to involve all his friends and family in a fake relationship scam, yet you are still into him. I'm really confused. But hey if you're happy


 Him? Bad character? Actually no, he's a sweetheart. And I doubt he'd subject the people closest to him to such mess but he is his own man. And yes, still into him. No confusion there. I'm a happy lass


----------



## FassbenderLover

Cant wait for XMA!!!!!! Love seeing that man in action. Too x-cited for it


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I can't go tomorrow so I'm waiting until next week - use the Meerkat Movies, lol!



Don't you have to make a purchase to get the tickets.
Is it worth the car insurance....no wait I don't have a car lol.
2 minutes down the rd. Trying soo hard to be a grown up and wait till tomorrow.Can see my self running out the door at 11.30pm


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Don't you have to make a purchase to get the tickets.
> Is it worth the car insurance....no wait I don't have a car lol.
> 2 minutes down the rd. Trying soo hard to be a grown up and wait till tomorrow.Can see my self running out the door at 11.30pm



Go and see it! You are so lucky!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Don't you have to make a purchase to get the tickets.
> 
> Is it worth the car insurance....no wait I don't have a car lol.
> 
> 2 minutes down the rd. Trying soo hard to be a grown up and wait till tomorrow.Can see my self running out the door at 11.30pm




Yes and I got a great quote for my car insurance, plus the 2 for 1 and the toy, lol. My sister got a £40 pa pet insurance and the 2 for 1 so it doesn't have to cost loads. XMA is more of a curiosity film for me, like I can wait to see it, not my preferred genre.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just noticed this at the end of one of Michael's interviews from yesterday:

"In September he releases The Light Between Oceans, where he met his current partner, Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander, and Trespass Against Us, a movie about the travelling community in the UK."

Sounds like TAU is being released in September too if this is correct [emoji3]

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...d/news-story/7f105ee8fc63b4687d44876d0c3654d7


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Just noticed this at the end of one of Michael's interviews from yesterday:
> 
> "In September he releases The Light Between Oceans, where he met his current partner, Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander, and Trespass Against Us, a movie about the travelling community in the UK."
> 
> Sounds like TAU is being released in September too if this is correct [emoji3]
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...d/news-story/7f105ee8fc63b4687d44876d0c3654d7



Well, it's time! It really is! I am looking so much forward to that film. Hope it's going to be released here, too.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Just noticed this at the end of one of Michael's interviews from yesterday:
> 
> "In September he releases The Light Between Oceans, where he met his current partner, Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander, and Trespass Against Us, a movie about the travelling community in the UK."
> 
> Sounds like TAU is being released in September too if this is correct [emoji3]
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...d/news-story/7f105ee8fc63b4687d44876d0c3654d7


TAU YESYESYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is the one I am dying to see.
XMEN wasn't my genre either til The terrible twosome signed up. Now I'm completely hooked. Hence me watching Wolverine at midnight on tv last night!


----------



## gingerglory

So envious that you gals can watch it NOW!!! Here in the States, I have to wait until next week. Please, do come back and tell us how's the movie and how's his performance (no spoiler, pls)

Its current RT is 54. Hopefully it will climb up a little bit more by the time it's shown in the US. Well, at least it's higher than BVS which is 27...

Awesome notice about TAU release, pearly. I glanced it too quickly that I missed it. If it's true, then we will have four movies of his to see in 2016. Yeah~


----------



## FassbenderLover

The guy who wrote that article and said Michael was at Cannes lied. Shocker. Well I'm not surprised. For some mysterious reason, the article has now been changed to remove the part saying my dear Mike and his costar wasn't there. I thought that royalty bit was too much, don't you think? http://t.umblr.com/redirect?z=http:...iYWU5NzRmMTNlMDI5OWU4YzczYmMwMCxLVFVlaUdXMg==


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> The guy who wrote that article and said Michael was at Cannes lied. Shocker. Well I'm not surprised. For some mysterious reason, the article has now been changed to remove the part saying my dear Mike and his costar wasn't there. I thought that royalty bit was too much, don't you think? http://t.umblr.com/redirect?z=http:...iYWU5NzRmMTNlMDI5OWU4YzczYmMwMCxLVFVlaUdXMg==




Friedman actually said he lied? Find that hard to believe. There could be other explanations why it was removed.


----------



## FassbenderLover

He said the words ""I didn't see him""


----------



## FassbenderLover

ton.twitter.com/1.1/ton/data/dm/732680640127197187/732680640152363008/mfixE3DT.jpg


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> He said the words ""I didn't see him""



This time, they decided to veer the message of a cliff, lol!! Embarrassing, lmao!!!


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> He said the words ""I didn't see him""



All this talk about how Michael is "so in love that he is willing to travel long distances and how they are sooo private on their private yatch!!" 

Turns out he was never there to begin with. Hmm wonder who tipped the guy off to say all those things?? Who was at Cannes and was not getting an ounce of attention and wanted to fabricate a nice little story I am so embarrassed for this desperate person.


----------



## mollie12

Yeah, I'll admit this incident is pretty bizarre and is the best evidence I've seen for publicist manipulation.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> He said the words ""I didn't see him""




Very strange he clearly said he did in his article and retracts it with no explanation. In his position he has to be very careful not to piss off "celebrities" by lying about them - he would have known that when he posted his original article. Do you know if it was Friedman who replied to the tweet or another Showbiz 411 person?


----------



## FassbenderLover

I was him, else why would the article change?


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> All this talk about how Michael is "so in love that he is willing to travel long distances and how they are sooo private on their private yatch!!"
> 
> Turns out he was never there to begin with. Hmm wonder who tipped the guy off to say all those things?? Who was at Cannes and was not getting an ounce of attention and wanted to fabricate a nice little story I am so embarrassed for this desperate person.


 Good question. I doubt he'd say something unless being old


----------



## shavon92

miasharma said:


> All this talk about how Michael is "so in love that he is willing to travel long distances and how they are sooo private on their private yatch!!"
> 
> Turns out he was never there to begin with. Hmm wonder who tipped the guy off to say all those things?? Who was at Cannes and was not getting an ounce of attention and wanted to fabricate a nice little story I am so embarrassed for this desperate person.



I'm new here and have been lurking for a while but you crack me up. I agree completely, I don't get this cloak and dagger routine they are trying but it's really funny. It'll will be interesting to see what happens when their movie finally comes out, because this has been entertaining to say the least.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Friedman actually said he lied? Find that hard to believe. There could be other explanations why it was removed.



Whatever it is, no big deal.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I'll admit this incident is pretty bizarre and is the best evidence I've seen for publicist manipulation.



It is really strange and it does raise a red flag. I guess we will see how this will play out in the following couple of months. Either way, this thread will remain active and on steroid, I'm sure.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> He said the words ""I didn't see him""



Where did he say this? Can you re-do the link as I'm only getting a blank page. Thanks.


----------



## Just Askin

Maybe some posts about women prostituting themselves out on yachts this weekend need to be retracted as well now.  Anyone.....no...thought not...


----------



## miasharma

shavon92 said:


> I'm new here and have been lurking for a while but you crack me up. I agree completely, I don't get this cloak and dagger routine they are trying but it's really funny. It'll will be interesting to see what happens when their movie finally comes out, because this has been entertaining to say the least.



HAHA yes! It will definitely be getting more interesting as their movie release nears. Can not wait!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Where did he say this? Can you re-do the link as I'm only getting a blank page. Thanks.


 ton.twitter.com/1.1/ton/data/dm/732680640127197187/732680640152363008/mfixE3DT.jpg


----------



## Hackensack

I'm glad he wasn't in Cannes.  To go to Cannes but skip the X-Men premiere would have been really bad form.  
Does this "prove" that the MF/AV relationship is all "PR?"  Nope.  If it makes anyone feel better to believe that it's all fake, then go ahead and delude yourself with that, and it won't bother me a bit. 
But can we AT LEAST not attack a woman by implying that she got everything by sleeping with Weinstein?  Some of the comments here lately have been misogynist, anti-feminist, and nauseating.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> HAHA yes! It will definitely be getting more interesting as their movie release nears. Can not wait!


 I wonder how they're gonna act while promoting their movie? It will be something to see


----------



## mchris55

I am here with tears in my eyes, because I never, NEVER, thought anything could top, "My thing with this girl is not for the world." This does it, LMAO!!!

And now I know when the stench of desperation is THIS strong, the sky's the limit with these fools!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Where did he say this? Can you re-do the link as I'm only getting a blank page. Thanks.


No worries. I found it.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I'm glad he wasn't in Cannes.  To go to Cannes but skip the X-Men premiere would have been really bad form.
> Does this "prove" that the MF/AV relationship is all "PR?"  Nope.  If it makes anyone feel better to believe that it's all fake, then go ahead and delude yourself with that, and it won't bother me a bit.
> But can we AT LEAST not attack a woman by implying that she got everything by sleeping with Weinstein?  Some of the comments here lately have been misogynist, anti-feminist, and nauseating.



I was kind of shocked at how that is all going unchecked by anyone. Makes for very uncomfortable reading.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I am here with tears in my eyes, because I never, NEVER, thought anything could top, "My thing with this girl is not for the world." This does it, LMAO!!!
> 
> And now I know when the stench of desperation is THIS strong, the sky's the limit with these fools!!!



Who are you talking about? This is all a bit cryptic for someone new to this forum.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder how they're gonna act while promoting their movie? It will be something to see



Is the issue Alicia Vikander, the fact Alicia Vikander is dating Michael Fassbender or the fact that Michael Fassbender is dating anyone?


----------



## shavon92

mchris55 said:


> I am here with tears in my eyes, because I never, NEVER, thought anything could top, "My thing with this girl is not for the world." This does it, LMAO!!!
> 
> And now I know when the stench of desperation is THIS strong, the sky's the limit with these fools!!!



 I thought I was the only one laughing my *** off at that. On a different note I'm looking forward to AC, the trailer left me interested.


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> I'm glad he wasn't in Cannes.  To go to Cannes but skip the X-Men premiere would have been really bad form.
> Does this "prove" that the MF/AV relationship is all "PR?"  Nope.  If it makes anyone feel better to believe that it's all fake, then go ahead and delude yourself with that, and it won't bother me a bit.
> But can we AT LEAST not attack a woman by implying that she got everything by sleeping with Weinstein?  Some of the comments here lately have been misogynist, anti-feminist, and nauseating.



Those comments which are so offensive and discredit to women are still hanging around as if no one is moderating the forum


----------



## FassbenderLover

The truth is, in the entertainment industry, women do have sex for movie roles. Men do it too. And if they're gay they have beards. Sorry for those who have a hard time believing it but it is a fact. The same can be said about Michael's ex MG. It was no problem saying so about her, when some were calling her a yacht girl, so how is it when it comes to certain actresses and their friends it's a problem?


----------



## gingerglory

Hackensack said:


> I'm glad he wasn't in Cannes.  To go to Cannes but skip the X-Men premiere would have been really bad form.
> *Does this "prove" that the MF/AV relationship is all "PR?"  Nope.*  If it makes anyone feel better to believe that it's all fake, then go ahead and delude yourself with that, and it won't bother me a bit.
> But can we AT LEAST not attack a woman by implying that she got everything by sleeping with Weinstein?  *Some of the comments here lately have been misogynist, anti-feminist, and nauseating.*



ITA. And the delusion is going strong like it just took a strong stimulant. These comments are embarrassment to the least.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Does this "prove" that the MF/AV relationship is all "PR?"  Nope.  If it makes anyone feel better to believe that it's all fake, then go ahead and delude yourself with that, and it won't bother me a bit.
> But can we AT LEAST not attack a woman by implying that she got everything by sleeping with Weinstein?  Some of the comments here lately have been misogynist, anti-feminist, and nauseating.




Exactly! Let those who want to laugh themselves silly, it proves nothing. Friedman could easily have reported they were seen in the bar after being told that by another person, but being unable to verify it chose to remove it. Regardless, it does not prove Michael and Alicia's relationship is fake. The mere fact that some are so overjoyed is bizarre, reeks of clutching at straws. Any jubilation will be short-lived, it won't be long before another sighting or photo will emerge and the denouncements are rehashed. And I can't wait to see what excuses are given for MF/AV's continuing romance after TLBO is released. 

Totally agree about the inappropriateness of the repulsive comments directed at Alicia and her friends. Not only are they totally untrue but misogynistic as well.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> The truth is, in the entertainment industry, women do have sex for movie roles. Men do it too. And if they're gay they have beards. Sorry for those who have a hard time believing it but it is a fact. The same can be said about Michael's ex MG. It was no problem saying so about her, when some were calling her a yacht girl, so how is it when it comes to certain actresses and their friends it's a problem?



Having male, female, straight and  gay friends and family in the entertainment industry who all work very hard at their craft I find this post so offensive.
As to why people who genuinely like and wish Michael Fassbender all the happiness in the world  would be upset at AV being continually vilified....  really? That's even  a question?!


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> ITA. And the delusion is going strong like it just took a strong stimulant. These comments are embarrassment to the least.



Now it is on strong steroids and in full gear! Lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> The truth is, in the entertainment industry, women do have sex for movie roles. Men do it too. And if they're gay they have beards. Sorry for those who have a hard time believing it but it is a fact. The same can be said about Michael's ex MG. It was no problem saying so about her, when some were calling her a yacht girl, so how is it when it comes to certain actresses and their friends it's a problem?




Some of us have never accused anyone of advancing themselves by way of sexual favours. There is no excuse for libelling people without any proof. It can be said that some men are rapists or some politicians are corrupt; that doesn't mean it's fair, correct or right to say they are all suspect. People who make these kind of assumptions or allegations reveal a great deal about themselves and it's not anything to be proud of.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> I'm glad he wasn't in Cannes.  To go to Cannes but skip the X-Men premiere would have been really bad form.
> Does this "prove" that the MF/AV relationship is all "PR?"  Nope.  If it makes anyone feel better to believe that it's all fake, then go ahead and delude yourself with that, and it won't bother me a bit.
> But can we AT LEAST not attack a woman by implying that she got everything by sleeping with Weinstein?  Some of the comments here lately have been misogynist, anti-feminist, and nauseating.



Agree on all points.


----------



## mchris55

shavon92 said:


> I thought I was the only one laughing my *** off at that. On a different note I'm looking forward to AC, the trailer left me interested.



It's a classic!! 
I am also looking forward to AC. I thought they did a really good job with the trailer.


----------



## llllllll

I found the wording on that article so strange. Walked in like 'royalty' and 'blessed' the party with their presence? And now he is saying Michael wasn't even there?

I would assume that he mistook someone else for Michael if it wasn't for the wording and the way he wrote about them. Something is fishy


----------



## shavon92

llllllll said:


> I found the wording on that article so strange. Walked in like 'royalty' and 'blessed' the party with their presence? And now he is saying Michael wasn't even there?
> 
> I would assume that he mistook someone else for Michael if it wasn't for the wording and the way he wrote about them. Something is fishy


I agree, but I'm not going to argue with anyone here.


----------



## shavon92

mchris55 said:


> It's a classic!!
> I am also looking forward to AC. I thought they did a really good job with the trailer.



I hope this hits for him as far as box office, he needs something under his own steam outside of the X-men movies.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Is the issue Alicia Vikander, the fact Alicia Vikander is dating Michael Fassbender or the fact that Michael Fassbender is dating anyone?



Yes. Yes. And yes.  (but mostly the latter two  )


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Yes. Yes. And yes.  (but mostly the latter two  )





All makes sense now.


----------



## truthfairy

llllllll said:


> I found the wording on that article so strange. Walked in like 'royalty' and 'blessed' the party with their presence? And now he is saying Michael wasn't even there?
> 
> I would assume that he mistook someone else for Michael if it wasn't for the wording and the way he wrote about them. Something is fishy


er their names have been removed from the article because apparently the guy who wrote it never actually saw them there. http://fassytea.tumblr.com/post/144518411602/wtf-i-tweeted-showbiz411-who-wrote-the-like

i'm amazed he admitted it but also that their names have been removed...


----------



## llllllll

Just Askin said:


> All makes sense now.



I'm sure there are some who hate to see Michael with anyone but from my observations so far they was never this much opposition to any of his other girlfriends.


----------



## llllllll

truthfairy said:


> er their names have been removed from the article because apparently the guy who wrote it never actually saw them there. http://fassytea.tumblr.com/post/144518411602/wtf-i-tweeted-showbiz411-who-wrote-the-like
> 
> i'm amazed he admitted it but also that their names have been removed...



Yeah I just find it really strange. If he was looking at them long enough to write things like "walked in like royalty" then he was looking at them long enough to not mistake someone for Michael. If someone else told him Michael was there why use words like royalty? It's all very fishy. Not to mention that the sentence about them did not fit in with the tone of the rest of the article.


----------



## Just Askin

shavon92 said:


> I hope this hits for him as far as box office, he needs something under his own steam outside of the X-men movies.



Yeah totally agree .Would be great for him yo have a big commercial hit. I would love to see him get James Bond if it weren't for the fact it would restrict the number of other roles he could fit in.


----------



## shavon92

Just Askin said:


> Yeah totally agree .Would be great for him yo have a big commercial hit. I would love to see him get James Bond if it weren't for the fact it would restrict the number of other roles he could fit in.


I was keen on Bond for him but now I'm not so sure, he's attached to a lot of franchises. It's such an interesting time in Hollywood right now, it's hard to be a leading man. He's a great actor but his name doesn't put butts in the seats. And to be fair not many can, I think he should consider television as well. It would build him more of an audience, because I don't think film will ultimately do that.


----------



## Just Askin

llllllll said:


> I'm sure there are some who hate to see Michael with anyone but from my observations so far they was never this much opposition to any of his other girlfriends.



He wasn't as well known whilst with other girlfriends. The girlfriends weren't as well known as AV either. He wasn't as protective when it came to photos of them together. I think we are seeing a very different relationship to those in the past. I gather some people interpret this as it being something nasty and the rest of us interpret it as being something special. I really like him so wish him all the best and hope this is the real thing.


----------



## Just Askin

shavon92 said:


> I was keen on Bond for him but now I'm not so sure, he's attached to a lot of franchises. It's such an interesting time in Hollywood right now, it's hard to be a leading man. He's a great actor but his name doesn't put butts in the seats. And to be fair not many can, I think he should consider television as well. It would build him more of an audience, because I don't think film will ultimately do that.



Think the nature of his profession leads him to want to be acknowledged. Not sure how worried someone in his position and of his disposition (or what we can gather of it through media) would be worried about the famed name any more. Doubt he needs the money and big or small budget it seems he is doing what he loves to do. There will always be roles for him cos he's bloody good at what he does.


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> The truth is, in the entertainment industry, women do have sex for movie roles. Men do it too. And if they're gay they have beards. Sorry for those who have a hard time believing it but it is a fact. The same can be said about Michael's ex MG. It was no problem saying so about her, when some were calling her a yacht girl, so how is it when it comes to certain actresses and their friends it's a problem?



Well, I don't remember ever saying that I thought she was an escort or a yacht girl, so I can hardly be accused of hypocrisy.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> LOL How dare he not promote TLBO at the promotion of XMA
> What a crazy misguided dude he is.


 I'm curious to know what she asked..because I'm sure she didn't ask about TLBO..  He has done enough promotion to know that questions about his personal life,which  have nothing to do with the movie he's currently promoting,are the best way to get easy clickbait They're not obliged to talk about their personal life,now and when (IF) they will promote the movie. I know that it's the current pr theory,but this whole "there's a great pr strategy to sell a movie" is absolutely hilarious because at the moment nothing indicates that Disney has a strategy..   The fact that they met while shooting TLBO is something that has been regurgitated for two years because it's the only "fact" about their relationship which could be considered "publicly known". It's strange for a showmance and it's strange after a whole awards season and multiple (pointless) pr stunts ..  It's not a "message" crafted by Peggy Seagal to sell a movie that probably is not even going to receive any kind of massive promotion.. Also, he's literally acting as he has always acted in the last four years. And it was  _very _obvious that he didn't want to talk about his personal life when he promoted 12YAS. I'm not the only person who has noticed that.. Talking about Vikander,she has been interviewed dozens of times to promote four movies. I recall one interview when she just admitted that they were dating. Many times journalists have remarked that she doesn't want to talk about her personal life. The New York Times fashion writer La Ferla said the she literally ignored her "nosy" questions.. Maybe she didn't get the message or she wasn't milking the showmance well.. 




mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I'll admit this incident is pretty bizarre and is the best evidence I've seen for publicist manipulation.


It's something I was expecting,honestly.. and I doubt it has something to do with Alicia,the showmance,TLBO.. He didn't attend a promotional event because he's filming another movie for Fox. Probably he's not going to attend the  NYC premiere for the same reason (obviously).. having  a story out there (even it has not been publicized by anyone) about him being in Cannes,even for two days, is not a "good look".. 
She didn't receive an ounce of attention because I don't think she has attended any public event. That pic posted in her thread is old. That was a party for the Swedish Film Institute in 2013. We don't know if she's actually there. IF (big if) she's there,I'm inclined to believe that Friedman spotted them and  he was asked to remove their names. The fact that these powerful pr teams have planted that _single_ story,without even mentioning TLBO ,is hilarious.. 
Another possible explanation is that he simply received a wrong info and even in that case it's likely that he was asked to remove his name.  Anyway,I'm sure that if he spent some days in Cannes, he could  spend some days in Cannes. Fox arranged all the interviews in Sydney because he couldn't leave the set those days. I don't doubt that he knows his contractual obligations. 



Hackensack said:


> I'm glad he wasn't in Cannes.  To go to Cannes but skip the X-Men premiere would have been really bad form.
> Does this "prove" that the MF/AV relationship is all "PR?"  Nope.  If it makes anyone feel better to believe that it's all fake, then go ahead and delude yourself with that, and it won't bother me a bit.
> But can we AT LEAST not attack a woman by implying that she got everything by sleeping with Weinstein?  Some of the comments here lately have been misogynist, anti-feminist, and nauseating.


Those who believe that "everything is PR",even when these little pr stunts are absolutely ridiculous,should also explain why they have been spotted together many times,spending their personal time together (twitter sightings) and there's not even a leaked IG pic.. 

The most nauseating thing is that this whole "Harvey's girl" thing  only exists in his fandom..  Nobody has never even implied that Weinstein has something to do with her career because it's not true and it doesn't make any sense. And it's not an opinion. It's a fact. 
What is even more disturbing is that some people are just repeating this stuff to degrade her. 
Some of the comments here (in the last year) have been  misogynist,anti-feminist and completely illogical.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> He wasn't as well known whilst with other girlfriends. The girlfriends weren't as well known as AV either. He wasn't as protective when it came to photos of them together. I think we are seeing a very different relationship to those in the past. I gather some people interpret this as it being something nasty and the rest of us interpret it as being something special. I really like him so wish him all the best and hope this is the real thing.



Would like to add one more point why it was different - most of the relationships did not last long enough to generate much "awareness".  Many just knew it no long before it ended. 

It is like "one China two interpretation". We shall wish him the best for the new movies. As many have said, he needs a bankable franchise after x-men.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, there's a vast difference between hiring out your own yacht versus hiring yourself out as entertainment on someone else's yacht.



Do you mind if I ask what you meant by this and who you were referring to?


----------



## shavon92

Just Askin said:


> Think the nature of his profession leads him to want to be acknowledged. Not sure how worried someone in his position and of his disposition (or what we can gather of it through media) would be worried about the famed name any more. Doubt he needs the money and big or small budget it seems he is doing what he loves to do. There will always be roles for him cos he's bloody good at what he does.


Well, it is a business and the bottom line is profit. He is a great actor but eventually, especially since he seem to be going for mainstream movies as much as the indie stuff he will need box office.


----------



## Just Askin

shavon92 said:


> Well, it is a business and the bottom line is profit. He is a great actor but eventually, especially since he seem to be going for mainstream movies as much as the indie stuff he will need box office.



Yeah, unfortunately, it is all about profit. I kind of think he's quite an old fashioned type of actor though, just on film instead of stage and will therefore take a good role big or small. I think a lot of his stuff will stand the test of time and gain appreciation.Just selfishly happy he's doing so much at the moment lol


----------



## llllllll

Just Askin said:


> He wasn't as well known whilst with other girlfriends. The girlfriends weren't as well known as AV either. He wasn't as protective when it came to photos of them together. I think we are seeing a very different relationship to those in the past. I gather some people interpret this as it being something nasty and the rest of us interpret it as being something special. I really like him so wish him all the best and hope this is the real thing.



He was just as known or at least close to. She wasn't. But you're right, there is a stark difference in how is with her vs other girlfriends but the reasons are open for interpretation. But what he is like doesn't have an impact on how his fans see those girls. I don't recall them having such a low opinion of any of his other gfs (even outside the whole this is fake/PR thing). Apart from maybe Madelina.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> I kind of think he's quite an old fashioned type of actor though, just on film instead of stage and will therefore take a good role big or small. I think a lot of his stuff will stand the test of time and gain appreciation.Just selfishly happy he's doing so much at the moment lol



I agree.  I just recently watched Slow West and even though I'm not into westerns, I really enjoyed it.  And I'm always thinking, "gosh, he really should take some time off" but then on the other hand, very happy we have all these films from him!  Also, the interviews, photo shoots, and appearances we get when he promotes them.  We really are spoiled!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Having male, female, straight and  gay friends and family in the entertainment industry who all work very hard at their craft I find this post so offensive.
> As to why people who genuinely like and wish Michael Fassbender all the happiness in the world  would be upset at AV being continually vilified....  really? That's even  a question?!


Sorry to offend but am I wrong? Arent there some in Hollywood who use their sex for the next movie role? Be they gay or straight. Arent there some who hide their sexuality for fear they will not get work, especially in a leading role? Arent there some who are afraid to come out publicly so they hide who they are by pretending to be who they are not?


----------



## llllllll

.


----------



## Morgane

truthfairy said:


> er their names have been removed from the article because apparently the guy who wrote it never actually saw them there. http://fassytea.tumblr.com/post/144518411602/wtf-i-tweeted-showbiz411-who-wrote-the-like
> 
> i'm amazed he admitted it but also that their names have been removed...





> Me:  How could you have seen Michael Fassbender at Cannes when he was at the X-Men premiere in Sydney (there are pictures)? Thanks
> Showbiz 411:  I didn&#8217;t see him..
> Me:  But your article said he and Alicia Vikander entered the Hotel du Cap bar &#8220;like royalty&#8221;.


 Actually,it was perfectly possible for him being in Cannes on Saturday.. are we sure that Friedman was the one who replied? No,bevause in that case that "I didn't see him.." means a completely different thing.



pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly! Let those who want to laugh themselves silly, it proves nothing. *Friedman could easily have reported they were seen in the bar after being told that by another person, but being unable to verify it chose to remove it.* Regardless, it does not prove Michael and Alicia's relationship is fake. The mere fact that some are so overjoyed is bizarre, reeks of clutching at straws. Any jubilation will be short-lived, it won't be long before another sighting or photo will emerge and the denouncements are rehashed. And I can't wait to see what excuses are given for MF/AV's continuing romance after TLBO is released.
> 
> Totally agree about the inappropriateness of the repulsive comments directed at Alicia and her friends. Not only are they totally untrue but misogynistic as well.


I was just replying based on the edited article. After having read the whole thing (tweets included..),you're probably right. And I'm not sure the article was edited by Friedman. 


llllllll said:


> I found the wording on that article so strange. *Walked in like 'royalty' and 'blessed' the party with their presence? *And now he is saying Michael wasn't even there?
> 
> I would assume that he mistook someone else for Michael if it wasn't for the wording and the way he wrote about them. Something is fishy


The tone was playful.  "Royalty" and "blessed" are referred to the fact that they made an appearance at the end of the night. He was not comparing them to "royalty"..


----------



## llllllll

Morgane said:


> :
> 
> 
> It's something I was expecting,honestly.. and I doubt it has something to do with Alicia,the showmance,TLBO.. He didn't attend a promotional event because he's filming another movie for Fox. Probably he's not going to attend the  NYC premiere for the same reason (obviously).. having  a story out there (even it has not been publicized by anyone) about him being in Cannes,even for two days, is not a "good look"..
> She didn't receive an ounce of attention because I don't think she has attended any public event. That pic posted in her thread is old. That was a party for the Swedish Film Institute in 2013. We don't know if she's actually there. IF (big if) she's there,I'm inclined to believe that Friedman spotted them and  he was asked to remove their names. The fact that these powerful pr teams have planted that _single_ story,without even mentioning TLBO ,is hilarious..
> Another possible explanation is that he simply received a wrong info and even in that case it's likely that he was asked to remove his name.  Anyway,I'm sure that if he spent some days in Cannes, he could  spend some days in Cannes. Fox arranged all the interviews in Sydney because he couldn't leave the set those days. I don't doubt that he knows his contractual obligations.


Are you saying Michael did go to Cannes but his publicist asked them to remove his name because it's not a good look? I thought their names were removed after someone asked him on twitter and he denied seeing them.


----------



## llllllll

Morgane said:


> Actually,it was perfectly possible for him being in Cannes on Saturday.. are we sure that Friedman was the one who replied? No,bevause in that case that "I didn't see him.." means a completely different thing.
> 
> 
> I was just replying based on the edited article. After having read the whole thing (tweets included..),you're probably right. And I'm not sure the article was edited by Friedman.
> 
> The tone was playful.  "Royalty" and "blessed" are referred to the fact they made an appearance at the end of the night. He was not comparing them to "royalty"..



I know the tone was playful but it's still odd. It was as if it was added as an after thought. And I disagree that it only referred to the fact that they supposedly made an appearance at the end. It sounded some weird fan girl from Vanity Fair wrote it.


----------



## mollie12

I think there's some reaching going on here.  Showbiz411 is a small site and the Twitter profile legit says "Tweets by Roger Friedman".  And from the timeline, it doesn't seem like  multiple people are covering the festival.    Otherwise, there'd be a lot more movies/events mentioned.


----------



## shavon92

mollie12 said:


> I think there's some reaching going on here.  Showbiz411 is a small site and the Twitter profile legit says "Tweets by Roger Friedman".  And from the timeline, it doesn't seem like  multiple people are covering the festival.    Otherwise, there'd be a lot more movies/events mentioned.



Vanity Fair was there, they never mentioned AV or Michael, so I'm not surprised that it turns out they weren't there.


----------



## Just Askin

llllllll said:


> He was just as known or at least close to. She wasn't. But you're right, there is a stark difference in how is with her vs other girlfriends but the reasons are open for interpretation. But what he is like doesn't have an impact on how his fans see those girls. I don't recall them having such a low opinion of any of his other gfs (even outside the whole this is fake/PR thing). Apart from maybe Madelina.



But what are some of the negative responses outside of the fake PR stuff?  That's the only negative stuff I can find, well apart from the loons who think he was destined for them but that's a whole other story. I can't find horror stories about her other than the fake PR stuff. I mean seriously, people setting up sites to do nothing but disclaim their relationship! I was listening a bit until it all became so venomous and derogatory to women, skin complexion, body size,work ethos etc,  a bit like the yacht comments earlier today. We can all have our own little fantasies but people need to step back into the real world every now and then. Do people really believe both their parents as well as friends known and unknown would stand and support such nonsense if it was fake. Where are the ex boyfriends claims of how nasty and manipulative a person she is? Anyway its too nonsensical to go back into. Really not impressed with the lack of basic respect shown towards another human being on here. Very disappointing that it isn't being more carefully monitored.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Sorry to offend but am I wrong? Arent there some in Hollywood who use their sex for the next movie role? Be they gay or straight. Arent there some who hide their sexuality for fear they will not get work, especially in a leading role? Arent there some who are afraid to come out publicly so they hide who they are by pretending to be who they are not?



Really want to drop this cos this is so many types of wrong. Do you wonder why some people hide away when sweeping statements like this are made.


----------



## FassbenderLover

The fact is, AV is not the first gf Michael has had. She isn't the only serious relationship he's been in. She isn't the longest either, she might come close to it. From the ones we've known about starting with Maiko, Leasi, Zoe, Nicole and MG, he's been public with. He's taken quite a few pics with her and you can clearly see how affectionate he was with her. He's also been out publicly with Zoe. He publicly claim Nicole, who he dated for over a year, saying he likes "strong women like his gf Nicole". If I remember correctly he's been seen twice with MG. The only one he's claimed was Nicole. When he was dating her there were a lot of comments that were unpleasant. Was there any outrage then? So why any outrage now because it's implied that his current gf has done what other actresses has done in order to get more movie contracts. Michael himself has been on the receiving end of harsh comments. Still do. Is there any outrage there? Once a person has decided to step into the entertainment industry, yes there are things that they have to do to get traction, to get ahead and stay ahead. The last time I checked AV is not a saint and since she's an actress she is subjected to criticism not only from the public but from fellow actors and those that conduct interviews. And there have been a few times where I've read scathing remarks from those who've interviewed her. Should they not have said anything? It's also fact that there are relationships and marriages in Hollywood that is not based on love but rather an arrangement. Some might find it hard to believe but it is true. Do I personally think that Michael is in such an arrangement? Yes I do. Now if some wish to think otherwise, hen its fine. I'm sure to those who know her AV is a lovely girl. But my issue is how she comes off in interviews and given how those that interview react to her, is enough to turn me off. Her sudden rise to fame has given not just me but others, who are not even fans of Michael, a lot to ponder about. Do I believe she's had help? Yes I do. Do I believe she's an unpleasant person? Yes I do. Do I believe she's an unsuitable match for Michael? Yes I do. Time will tell how it plays out and it will be fun to watch. All I know is, it will not last and the only thing she'll get out of this is she was his longest public relationship. nd of course her Oscar


----------



## llllllll

Just Askin said:


> But what are some of the negative responses outside of the fake PR stuff?  That's the only negative stuff I can find, well apart from the loons who think he was destined for them but that's a whole other story. I can't find horror stories about her other than the fake PR stuff. I mean seriously, people setting up sites to do nothing but disclaim their relationship! I was listening a bit until it all became so venomous and derogatory to women, skin complexion, body size,work ethos etc,  a bit like the yacht comments earlier today. We can all have our own little fantasies but people need to step back into the real world every now and then. Do people really believe both their parents as well as friends known and unknown would stand and support such nonsense if it was fake. Where are the ex boyfriends claims of how nasty and manipulative a person she is? Anyway its too nonsensical to go back into. Really not impressed with the lack of basic respect shown towards another human being on here. Very disappointing that it isn't being more carefully monitored.



I totally agree that the yacht girl comments were in poor taste. I have seen a lot of negative comments made on her looks, talent, personality and character. Not jst the PR stuff. I have heard some people say she is fake and calculating and I can sort of see why. But I don't get your comment about ex-bfs. SInce when have people ever relied on that? Even if someone was nasty I would assume that most ex-bfs/gfs would keep quiet about it and not announce it to the media.


----------



## Morgane

llllllll said:


> Are you saying Michael did go to Cannes but his publicist asked them to remove his name because it's not a good look? I thought their names were removed after someone asked him on twitter and he denied seeing them.


See my last answer. 



llllllll said:


> I know the tone was playful but it's still odd. It was as if *it was added as an after thought*. And I disagree that it only referred to the fact that they supposedly made an appearance at the end. It sounded some weird fan girl from Vanity Fair wrote it.


It's not a tweet.. It was obviously written choosing the "right" words. If you read the whole article,it's just a triumph of adjectives like  "resplendent","gorgeous","impeccable","smart".. I'd say that who wrote it was fangirling about  everyone.


----------



## llllllll

Morgane said:


> See my last answer.
> 
> 
> It's not a tweet.. It was obviously written choosing the "right" words. If you read the whole article,it's just a triumph of adjectives like  "resplendent","gorgeous","impeccable","smart".. I'd say that who wrote it was fangirling about  everyone.



I think you are reaching here. He literally said he didn't see him so I'm not sure why you are so convinced Michael was at Cannes? Do you have any evidence he was there?


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> The fact is, AV is not the first gf Michael has had. She isn't the only serious relationship he's been in. She isn't the longest either, she might come close to it. From the ones we've known about starting with Maiko, Leasi, Zoe, Nicole and MG, he's been public with. He's taken quite a few pics with her and you can clearly see how affectionate he was with her. He's also been out publicly with Zoe. He publicly claim Nicole, who he dated for over a year, saying he likes "strong women like his gf Nicole". If I remember correctly he's been seen twice with MG. The only one he's claimed was Nicole. When he was dating her there were a lot of comments that were unpleasant. Was there any outrage then? So why any outrage now because it's implied that his current gf has done what other actresses has done in order to get more movie contracts. Michael himself has been on the receiving end of harsh comments. Still do. Is there any outrage there? Once a person has decided to step into the entertainment industry, yes there are things that they have to do to get traction, to get ahead and stay ahead. The last time I checked AV is not a saint and since she's an actress she is subjected to criticism not only from the public but from fellow actors and those that conduct interviews. And there have been a few times where I've read scathing remarks from those who've interviewed her. Should they not have said anything? It's also fact that there are relationships and marriages in Hollywood that is not based on love but rather an arrangement. Some might find it hard to believe but it is true. Do I personally think that Michael is in such an arrangement? Yes I do. Now if some wish to think otherwise, hen its fine. I'm sure to those who know her AV is a lovely girl. But my issue is how she comes off in interviews and given how those that interview react to her, is enough to turn me off. Her sudden rise to fame has given not just me but others, who are not even fans of Michael, a lot to ponder about. Do I believe she's had help? Yes I do. Do I believe she's an unpleasant person? Yes I do. Do I believe she's an unsuitable match for Michael? Yes I do. Time will tell how it plays out and it will be fun to watch. All I know is, it will not last and the only thing she'll get out of this is she was his longest public relationship. nd of course her Oscar


Ok so can we start at the beginning. What makes people think that the relationship between MF and AV is a publicity stunt? What is it for? Who will benefit?


----------



## truthfairy

FassbenderLover said:


> The fact is, AV is not the first gf Michael has had. She isn't the only serious relationship he's been in. She isn't the longest either, she might come close to it. From the ones we've known about starting with Maiko, Leasi, Zoe, Nicole and MG, he's been public with. He's taken quite a few pics with her and you can clearly see how affectionate he was with her. He's also been out publicly with Zoe. He publicly claim Nicole, who he dated for over a year, saying he likes "strong women like his gf Nicole". If I remember correctly he's been seen twice with MG. The only one he's claimed was Nicole. When he was dating her there were a lot of comments that were unpleasant. Was there any outrage then? So why any outrage now because it's implied that his current gf has done what other actresses has done in order to get more movie contracts. Michael himself has been on the receiving end of harsh comments. Still do. Is there any outrage there? Once a person has decided to step into the entertainment industry, yes there are things that they have to do to get traction, to get ahead and stay ahead. The last time I checked AV is not a saint and since she's an actress she is subjected to criticism not only from the public but from fellow actors and those that conduct interviews. And there have been a few times where I've read scathing remarks from those who've interviewed her. Should they not have said anything? It's also fact that there are relationships and marriages in Hollywood that is not based on love but rather an arrangement. Some might find it hard to believe but it is true. Do I personally think that Michael is in such an arrangement? Yes I do. Now if some wish to think otherwise, hen its fine. I'm sure to those who know her AV is a lovely girl. But my issue is how she comes off in interviews and given how those that interview react to her, is enough to turn me off. Her sudden rise to fame has given not just me but others, who are not even fans of Michael, a lot to ponder about. Do I believe she's had help? Yes I do. Do I believe she's an unpleasant person? Yes I do. Do I believe she's an unsuitable match for Michael? Yes I do. Time will tell how it plays out and it will be fun to watch. All I know is, it will not last and the only thing she'll get out of this is she was his longest public relationship. nd of course her Oscar


the namedropping and HQ paparazzi shots set a lot of folks off.

**************

maiko has never spoken about him or their relationship
krazy leasi is by far the worst ex
aside from the breakup, nicole beharie never said a word about him. they had been dating for a short time before michael acknowledged her as being his partner (and even held her hand in public how cute).
madelina...just no
alicia - read her interviews and you'll wonder who in the world didn't know alicia was dating michael fassbender? if he  can keep conversations about her out of his interviews, so can she. av is a blatant opportunist and behaves accordingly. when you have journalists doubting your integrity, gotta be something wrong somewhere.


----------



## truthfairy

Just Askin said:


> Ok so can we start at the beginning. What makes people think that the relationship between MF and AV is a publicity stunt? What is it for? Who will benefit?


if she had designs on being the new angelina jolie-pitt, she should have picked someone else to be her brad pitt. michael is about as interested in becoming tabloid fodder as he is being shot in the face


----------



## gingerglory

llllllll said:


> He was just as known or at least close to. She wasn't. But you're right, there is a stark difference in how is with her vs other girlfriends but the reasons are open for interpretation. But what he is like doesn't have an impact on how his fans see those girls. I don't recall them having such a low opinion of any of his other gfs (even outside the whole this is fake/PR thing). Apart from maybe Madelina.



I am curious what opinions were expressed by them about Leasi Andrews.


----------



## Just Askin

llllllll said:


> I totally agree that the yacht girl comments were in poor taste. I have seen a lot of negative comments made on her looks, talent, personality and character. Not jst the PR stuff. I have heard some people say she is fake and calculating and I can sort of see why. But I don't get your comment about ex-bfs. SInce when have people ever relied on that? Even if someone was nasty I would assume that most ex-bfs/gfs would keep quiet about it and not announce it to the media.



See now this is where I get lost.What people did you 'hear' say things. Was this a private conversation between you and someone close to her or what? Her looks..really? Personally I saw an article about her 3 or 4 yrs ago. Had never heard of her but remember thinking how stunning and fresh she looked. Good photo, photographer and my opinion, all relevant.What does fake mean when referring to an actor? If someone is gonna dish the dirt on someone it will be an ex. That goes for both of them. Not everyone has a price and real bad people are easily ousted. I'm chatting to you and I could be anyone making up anything about everything. I could be a cousin of Fassbenders or a friend of Vikanders cleaning lady. I could set up sites and spew all sorts of trash. Don't know where you're from but in Britain we have a publication called The Sun. Biggest load of rubbish you could ever imagine but some people believe what some people said and some people printed it so it must be real, right?


----------



## Morgane

llllllll said:


> I think you are reaching here. He literally said he didn't see him so I'm not sure why you are so convinced Michael was at Cannes? Do you have any evidence he was there?


 I've never said that.. Please,reread my replies.




FassbenderLover said:


> Her sudden rise to fame has given not just me but *others, who are not even fans of Michael, a lot to ponder about.* Do I believe she's had help? Yes I do. Do I believe she's an unpleasant person? Yes I do. Do I believe she's an unsuitable match for Michael? Yes I do. Time will tell how it plays out and it will be fun to watch. All I know is, it will not last and the only thing she'll get out of this is she was his longest public relationship. nd of course her Oscar


Who? Where? The point is that she doesn't come out of nowhere. And this is not an opinion. It's a fact. I don't know how many  times I've read in this thread (above all when a certain someone used to post here) things that are absolutely false (and absurd).


----------



## llllllll

gingerglory said:


> I am curious what opinions were expressed by them about Leasi Andrews.



She is the most hated ex I think that goes without saying. But I personally have a hard time thinking of her as crazy just because we don't actually know what happened. I give Michael the benefit of doubt but at the same time I don't want to say she is crazy incase she was telling the truth.


----------



## llllllll

Morgane said:


> I've never said that.. Please,reread my replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Where? The point is that she doesn't come out of nowhere. And this is not an opinion. It's a fact. I don't know how many  times I've read in this thread (above all when a certain someone used to post here) things that are absolutely false (and absurd).



Then what did you say? Please explain cuz I am confused here haha

To most casual movie goers and most people in western countries she came out of nowhere.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

llllllll said:


> Then what did you say? Please explain cuz I am confused here haha
> 
> *To most casual movie goers and most people in western countries she came out of nowhere*.



That's a _huge_ generalisation. She's been building a gradual base of films for many years. People knew of her here in Australia before she was with MF.


----------



## llllllll

Just Askin said:


> See now this is where I get lost.What people did you 'hear' say things. Was this a private conversation between you and someone close to her or what? Her looks..really? Personally I saw an article about her 3 or 4 yrs ago. Had never heard of her but remember thinking how stunning and fresh she looked. Good photo, photographer and my opinion, all relevant.What does fake mean when referring to an actor? If someone is gonna dish the dirt on someone it will be an ex. That goes for both of them. Not everyone has a price and real bad people are easily ousted. I'm chatting to you and I could be anyone making up anything about everything. I could be a cousin of Fassbenders or a friend of Vikanders cleaning lady. I could set up sites and spew all sorts of trash. Don't know where you're from but in Britain we have a publication called The Sun. Biggest load of rubbish you could ever imagine but some people believe what some people said and some people printed it so it must be real, right?



On other forums and on here as well. Fake in this case means manufactured. Changing tone and saying what you think people want to hear. Saying one thing in one interview and the opposite in another. In terms of looks I belong to the camp that think she is the definition of plain Jane. If she was walking on the street I wouldn't give her a second glance. She's strictly average and I will never in a million years understand how someone can say she is stunning BUT looks are totally subjective so let's leave it there.


----------



## llllllll

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's a _huge_ generalisation. She's been building a gradual base of films for many years. People knew of her here in Australia before she was with MF.



I don't think it is at all. Maybe you run in a film avid crowd but most people STILL don't know who she is let alone know her before Fassbender. I have heard so many people online say the same thing. That shie came out of nowhere.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

llllllll said:


> I don't think it is at all. Maybe you run in a film avid crowd but most people STILL don't know who she is let alone know her before Fassbender. I have heard so many people online say the same thing. That shie came out of nowhere.



I'm going to disagree. The places I've seen those comments are the same ones where people simply don't like her with MF and try and tie her to innuendo. 

You talk about me specifically like you know me or my movie habits, but then you generalise the entire movie-going public? That's not really logical but then this is the MF thread.

I'll see myself out....enjoy.


----------



## Allie28

One big difference between Alicia and his past gfs is none of them had the kind of year she's had while dating him.  Leasi wasn't even an actress.  Why would she be interviewed?

None of them were nominated for an Oscar, Bafta, GG, SAG, etc. when they were dating him.  None of them had four films released while they were dating him.  None of them were on the covers of several magazines or had to do international press tours while dating him.  They didn't have to walk several red carpets and face journalists who were going to ask about their relationship.

It was easier for them not to discuss him.  They weren't asked.


----------



## gingerglory

truthfairy said:


> the namedropping and HQ paparazzi shots set a lot of folks off.
> 
> **************
> aside from the breakup, nicole beharie never said a word about him. they had been dating for a short time before michael acknowledged her as being his partner (and even held her hand in public how cute).



So the HQ paparazzi shots of Michael and Nicole in NYC, holding hands are cute, but the HQ paparazzi shots of Michael and Alicia in NYC, kissing are public stunt?


----------



## llllllll

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to disagree. The places I've seen those comments are the same ones where people simply don't like her with MF and try and tie her to innuendo.
> 
> You talk about me specifically like you know me or my movie habits, but then you generalise the entire movie-going public? That's not really logical but then this is the MF thread.
> 
> I'll see myself out....enjoy.



What? I just said that MAYBE you run in a film avid crowd but from my OBSERVATIONS people think.she came out of nowhere. I didn't assume anything about you I was just hypothesising. I think you are trying to make an issue out of nothing. 

And I haven't seen these comments on just hate sites. Seen it everywhere esp when she won the oscar and got cast as lara croft.  I can't tell you how many "alicia who?" Sort of comments I saw. You are free to google her name and find out yourself. Otherwise there is no point in continuing this conversation


----------



## Just Askin

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to disagree. The places I've seen those comments are the same ones where people simply don't like her with MF and try and tie her to innuendo.
> 
> You talk about me specifically like you know me or my movie habits, but then you generalise the entire movie-going public? That's not really logical but then this is the MF thread.
> 
> I'll see myself out....enjoy.



No please don't leave. You sound sane.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> So the HQ paparazzi shots of Michael and Nicole in NYC, holding hands are cute, but the HQ paparazzi shots of Michael and Alicia in NYC, kissing are public stunt?



Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## Selayang430

Allie28 said:


> One big difference between Alicia and his past gfs is none of them had the kind of year she's had while dating him.  Leasi wasn't even an actress.  Why would she be interviewed?
> 
> None of them were nominated for an Oscar, Bafta, GG, SAG, etc. when they were dating him.  None of them had four films released while they were dating him.  None of them were on the covers of several magazines or had to do international press tours while dating him.  They didn't have to walk several red carpets and face journalists who were going to ask about their relationship.
> 
> It was easier for them not to discuss him.  They weren't asked.



In fact, many of the comments about Michael dating Alicia are - Michael Fassbender has his eyesight corrected, finally.


----------



## llllllll

Selayang430 said:


> In fact, many of the comments about Michael dating Alicia are - Michael Fassbender has his eyesight corrected, finally.



Who is making these comments? Cuz I haven't seen it. And why are they saying that?


----------



## miasharma

Selayang430 said:


> In fact, many of the comments about Michael dating Alicia are - *Michael Fassbender has his eyesight corrected, finally.*



Where are these comments and what exactly is meant by the bolded? Are these people saying that all his past girlfriends were ugly or worthless and Michael's current girlfriend is the one he deserves? Please help me understand. You and other posters were making comments about anti-feminism and misogyny and disrespect to women so it is very interesting you would bring up this comment.


----------



## mollie12

miasharma said:


> Where are these comments and what exactly is meant by the bolded?* Are these people saying that all his past girlfriends were ugly or worthless and Michael's current girlfriend is the one he deserves?* Please help me understand. You and other posters were making comments about anti-feminism and misogyny and disrespect to women so it is very interesting you would bring up this comment.



If that is indeed the intended meaning (and it certainly reads that way to me), then yes, I would agree that this comment is as disrespectful and offensive as the others.


----------



## Selayang430

miasharma said:


> Where are these comments and what exactly is meant by the bolded? Are these people saying that all his past girlfriends were ugly or worthless and Michael's current girlfriend is the one he deserves? Please help me understand. You and other posters were making comments about anti-feminism and misogyny and disrespect to women so it is very interesting you would bring up this comment.



Open for interpretation like you and other posters said so. It can go either way.

About anti-feminism and misogyny- please clarify your previous posts about how to get role, Xxxxxxx girl, nothing better to do than bone each other, no one recognizes and better be yacht girl etc etc.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> If that is indeed the intended meaning (and it certainly reads that way to me), then yes, I would agree that this comment is as disrespectful and offensive as the others.



Kindly refer to my reply to that poster. Thanks


----------



## llllllll

mollie12 said:


> If that is indeed the intended meaning (and it certainly reads that way to me), then yes, I would agree that this comment is as disrespectful and offensive as the others.



And I'm sure the fact that all of Michael's exes have been women of colour has something to do with their offensive comments as well.


----------



## llllllll

Selayang430 said:


> Open for interpretation like you and other posters said so. It can go either way.
> 
> About anti-feminism and misogyny- please clarify your previous posts about how to get role, Xxxxxxx girl, nothing better to do than bone each other, no one recognizes and better be yacht girl etc etc.



What do you mean it can go either way? And who is making these comments that's what I really wanna know? If it's some people on this forum then wow they have reached a new low.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> What? I just said that MAYBE you run in a film avid crowd but from my OBSERVATIONS people think.she came out of nowhere. I didn't assume anything about you I was just hypothesising. I think you are trying to make an issue out of nothing.
> 
> And I haven't seen these comments on just hate sites. Seen it everywhere esp when she won the oscar and got cast as lara croft.  I can't tell you how many "alicia who?" Sort of comments I saw. You are free to google her name and find out yourself. Otherwise there is no point in continuing this conversation



Yes, I have seen this comments, too. For Germany I must say, I think AV is more known than Michael. Whenever I mention his name it's like "Michael Who?". I can't do all of his PR work here&#128521;&#128521;&#128521; So he should make his fake pr relationship with AV more known here. He could benefit from her!

The other thing is (I'm not commenting on you now) Michael doesn't say anything about his relationship with her, but he doesn't seem to mind if she does so (I don't know if she does, never read an interview with her, but it was said here that she does so) or her parents. I think he would, if it just was PR for her. 

Has he been to Cannes or not? Does it really matter? I don't understand this fuss. Somebody wrote he had seen them (like royalty? Doesn't seem to be Michael) and now he says he doesn't. What's MF or AV have to do with it? I can't imagine him going around bribing people to write such a weird sentence about him. What's the point?

Well. maybe I'm just being naive again&#128521;


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> In fact, many of the comments about Michael dating Alicia are - Michael Fassbender has his eyesight corrected, finally.



What so you mean?


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Yes, I have seen this comments, too. For Germany I must say, I think AV is more known than Michael. Whenever I mention his name it's like "Michael Who?". I can't do all of his PR work here&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841; So he should make his fake pr relationship with AV more known here. He could benefit from her!
> 
> The other thing is (I'm not commenting on you now) Michael doesn't say anything about his relationship with her, but he doesn't seem to mind if she does so (I don't know if she does, never read an interview with her, but it was said here that she does so) or her parents. I think he would, if it just was PR for her.
> 
> Has he been to Cannes or not? Does it really matter? I don't understand this fuss. Somebody wrote he had seen them (like royalty? Doesn't seem to be Michael) and now he says he doesn't. What's MF or AV have to do with it? I can't imagine him going around bribing people to write such a weird sentence about him. What's the point?
> 
> Well. maybe I'm just being naive again&#55357;&#56841;



I think you might be. 

Also AV is known more in Germany than Michael? In GERMANY? That's definitely surprising. To say the least.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> I think you might be.
> 
> Also AV is known more in Germany than Michael? In GERMANY? That's definitely surprising. To say the least.



I swear she is! Nobody knows MF! Well, nobody I know. When I asked my friend to go and see XMen on Saturday, she asked if there were any goodlooking actors in it. I said, oh yes, Michael Fassbender is in it! She said: who? Me: the guy who played Macbeth. She didn't know his name (well, she fell asleep during Macbeth).


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> I think you might be.
> 
> Also AV is known more in Germany than Michael? In GERMANY? That's definitely surprising. To say the least.



Do you really think he would bribe people to write something like this "royalty" thing? That would be really silly. I mean for him to do so, not for you believing it&#128522;. This sentence was so out of touch and unbelievable. Neither MF nor AV are royalty. If he would bribe someone I am sure he would come up with something better than this. Sorry, I don't get it.


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> I swear she is! Nobody knows MF! Well, nobody I know. When I asked my friend to go and see XMen on Saturday, she asked if there were any goodlooking actors in it. I said, oh yes, Michael Fassbender is in it! She said: who? Me: the guy who played Macbeth. She didn't know his name (well, she fell asleep during Macbeth).



Oh I'm not saying you are lying. I just find it really surprising seeing as Michael is half-German. But yeah it could be the people you know.


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Do you really think he would bribe people to write something like this "royalty" thing? That would be really silly. I mean for him to do so, not for you believing it&#128522;. This sentence was so out of touch and unbelievable. Neither MF nor AV are royalty. If he would bribe someone I am sure he would come up with something better than this. Sorry, I don't get it.



What? Where did I say he bribed him to write that? I don't think Michael had anything to do with it.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> What? Where did I say he bribed him to write that? I don't think Michael had anything to do with it.



You didn't say that. But some people seem to believe it and as you said I might be a little bit naive (I am not offended by this) I thought you too would think he had something to do with it. Sorry, I misunderstood you.


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> You didn't say that. But some people seem to believe it and as you said I might be a little bit naive (I am not offended by this) I thought you too would think he had something to do with it. Sorry, I misunderstood you.



No to be honest I am quite naive when it comes to this stuff as well. Don't really understand this whole PR thing but I did find the whole thing to be very strange. Something fishy is going on and I know that when it comes to celebrities PR is heavily involved. More than we think. The details however are beyong me lol


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> Oh I'm not saying you are lying. I just find it really surprising seeing as Michael is half-German. But yeah it could be the people you know.



No, unfortunately it's not only the people I know. I read a lot of papers and I can asure you - MF isn't mentioned very often. Sophie Turner and JLaw and JMA are for XMen. That's the sad truth. Wish it was the other way. I wonder if he's being noticed for TLBO. Nobodys talking about it here yet.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> No to be honest I am quite naive when it comes to this stuff as well. Don't really understand this whole PR thing but I did find the whole thing to be very strange. Something fishy is going on and I know that when it comes to celebrities PR is heavily involved. More than we think. The details however are beyong me lol



Well, I wonder if Michael understands it? Doesn't look like it&#128521;


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> No, unfortunately it's not only the people I know. I read a lot of papers and I can asure you - MF isn't mentioned very often. Sophie Turner and JLaw and JMA are for XMen. That's the sad truth. Wish it was the other way. I wonder if he's being noticed for TLBO. Nobodys talking about it here yet.



No no I am not surprised that a lot of people don't know him but I am surprised that you said she is more known than him. I asked around on Reddit and everyone said it was the other way around. Most said he is vaguely known in Germany but have never heard of her. On this thread:

https://www.reddit.com/r/germany/comments/4jvd56/how_well_known_is_halfgerman_actor_michael/

Nobody is talking about TLBO in my country either but to be honest I am not surprised. I don't think it is the sort of film that appeals to a very wide market. Looks more like a niche film. It could get Oscar talk though, who knows? Has the same Oscar-baity feel to it as movies like The Imitation Game, The Theory of Everything etc.


----------



## Selayang430

llllllll said:


> And I'm sure the fact that all of Michael's exes have been women of colour has something to do with their offensive comments as well.



What do you think if the ex is Rihanna or Beyoncé? Or Song Hye-kyo?


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> No no I am not surprised that a lot of people don't know him but I am surprised that you said she is more known than him. I asked around on Reddit and everyone said it was the other way around. Most said he is vaguely known in Germany but have never heard of her.
> 
> Nobody is talking about TLBO in my country either but to be honest I am not surprised. I don't think it is the sort of film that appeals to a very wide market. Looks more like a niche film. It could get Oscar talk though, who knows? Has the same Oscar-baity feel to it as movies like The Imitation Game, The Theory of Everything etc.



Please don't get me wrong. I'm not saying she is famous or anything, but I'm sure she is slightly more known than he is. Because of the Danish Girl and Oscar. 
Where are you living? I thought you were living in UK?


----------



## llllllll

Selayang430 said:


> What do you think if the ex is Rihanna or Beyoncé? Or Song Hye-kyo?



I don't think I understand your point.


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Please don't get me wrong. I'm not saying she is famous or anything, but I'm sure she is slightly more known than he is. Because of the Danish Girl and Oscar.
> Where are you living? I thought you were living in UK?



NZ now


----------



## mchris55

Selayang430 said:


> In fact, many of the comments about Michael dating Alicia are - Michael Fassbender has his eyesight corrected, finally.



What is this?


----------



## Selayang430

llllllll said:


> I don't think I understand your point.



Hello, I am also a woman of color - same color as one of his ex. What is your problem? 
Don't bring up racism and spoil the site. Stick to the subject matter.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> NZ now



Now you are surprising me! I would have thought TLBO would be a big thing Down Under!  Some things are really strange. Hope it works out for Michael. He deserves an Oscar! Much more than Leo! (just my opinion)


----------



## llllllll

Purusha said:


> Now you are surprising me! I would have thought TLBO would be a big thing Down Under!  Some things are really strange. Hope it works out for Michael. He deserves an Oscar! Much more than Leo! (just my opinion)



Yeah maybe it will get more traction closer to release time? And I totally agree with you. Michael is unbelievably talented. I'm not sure how much stock I put in Oscars though to be honest. I mean Gary Oldman doesn't have one.


----------



## llllllll

Selayang430 said:


> Hello, I am also a woman of color - same color as one of his ex. What is your problem?
> Don't bring up racism and spoil the site. Stick to the subject matter.



What's my problem? My problem is that some so called fans of Michael Fassbender have made plenty to racist comments against his ex girlfriends. I have even read someone say that he only dates WOC because he is insecure and maybe if he had better self-esteem he would date the 'right' kind of women. Exact words. 

It's no coincidence that all of Michael's ex-gfs have been WOC and these people are saying he 'finally' got his eyes checked. 

NEWSFLASH: This IS the subject matter. 

If you wanna live with your head in the sand then by all means go ahead. But this is just reality. 

And you being a woman of colour makes zero difference.

Maybe some of the people who said it just HAPPEN to think all of his exes are ugly but I willing to bet my house there is underlying racist tone.


----------



## mchris55

Yes, you painted yourself into that corner all by yourself.


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> What's my problem? My problem is that some so called fans of Michael Fassbender have made plenty to racist comments against his ex girlfriends. I have even read someone say that he only dates WOC because he is insecure and maybe if he had better self-esteem he would date the 'right' kind of women. Exact words.
> 
> It's no coincidence that all of Michael's ex-gfs have been WOC and these people are saying he 'finally' got his eyes checked.
> 
> NEWSFLASH: This IS the subject matter.
> 
> If you wanna live with your head in the sand then by all means go ahead. But this is just reality.
> 
> And you being a woman of colour makes zero difference.
> 
> Maybe some of the people who said it just HAPPEN to think all of his exes are ugly but I willing to bet my house there is underlying racist tone.




No, not all Michael's exes were WOC. Madalina was not for a start. Maiko was half Japanese, half Australian and there were white girlfriends too - a few months back a white blonde woman posted a photo of her with Michael from around 10 years ago and described how they were young and in love back then. This is reality.

There are many people, male and female who find Alicia beautiful and many who find her the most attractive woman he's ever had a relationship with. Are they all racist?


----------



## Selayang430

llllllll said:


> What's my problem? My problem is that some so called fans of Michael Fassbender have made plenty to racist comments against his ex girlfriends. I have even read someone say that he only dates WOC because he is insecure and maybe if he had better self-esteem he would date the 'right' kind of women. Exact words.
> 
> It's no coincidence that all of Michael's ex-gfs have been WOC and these people are saying he 'finally' got his eyes checked.
> 
> NEWSFLASH: This IS the subject matter.
> 
> If you wanna live with your head in the sand then by all means go ahead. But this is just reality.
> 
> And you being a woman of colour makes zero difference.
> 
> Maybe some of the people who said it just HAPPEN to think all of his exes are ugly but I willing to bet my house there is underlying racist tone.



Well, I suppose those commented was thinking from a practical and realistic point of view - that better to get someone who achieves more in career, and definitely not someone who accused him of domestic violence. He was still blamed on this nonsense nowadays. That's my view. 

Anyway, those "nothing better to do than bone each other", "sleep to get role, "yacht girl " etc etc -- what are all these? What is your view? Do you have any problem with such discredit comments?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> You didn't say that. But some people seem to believe it and as you said I might be a little bit naive (I am not offended by this) I thought you too would think he had something to do with it. Sorry, I misunderstood you.




You're no more naive than most other posters on here. Trust me, the way some people write about PR proves they have zero idea how it works!

You may have noticed the frequent claim that Michael and Alicia are in a "showmance" or PR relationship. Leaving aside the pesky details that this would be totally out of character for him and he has no reason to engage in such nonsense, it is blindingly  obvious that he and Alicia behave in completely the opposite way to that. Just think of all the opportunities they have had to walk red carpets together, pose for the cameras together, take part in a silly kiss cam stunt, talk endlessly about their relationship.... But....they declined it all. PR doesn't work like that - its whole purpose is to get people/relationships into the spotlight at every opportunity and milk each opportunity to the max. 

Michael and Alicia have been in a relationship nearly 2 years and have only posed together once at the Monaco GP a year ago. The only other pics of them together have been a few batches of pap shots, a very small number considering the length of their relationship and the amount of time they've spent together. Other than that a few pics from their friends Instagrams have been picked up and a few sneaky fan photos posted on social media. 

Despite what you may read here and in other forums, there is no evidence that either Michael or Alicia "call the paps" or instruct journalists, bloggers or tweeters what to write - I know it stretches credulity to the limit but these claims are frequently made! Again, the opposite is true - they both repeatedly tell journalists they won't answer questions about their love life or each other.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> No, not all Michael's exes were WOC. Madalina was not for a start. Maiko was half Japanese, half Australian and there were white girlfriends too - a few months back a white blonde woman posted a photo of her with Michael from around 10 years ago and described how they were young and in love back then. This is reality.
> 
> There are many people, male and female who find Alicia beautiful and many who find her the most attractive woman he's ever had a relationship with. Are they all racist?



I know that a few of his ex are white including that Madalina. Therefore, when I read the eyesight comments in non-English site, I did feel that these people are very realistic, lol. And  some are in their opinion that his current girlfriend is not attractive.


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> I know that a few of his ex are white including that Madalina. Therefore, when I read the eyesight comments in non-English site, I did feel that these people are very realistic, lol. And  some are in their opinion that his current girlfriend is not attractive.



I think the only person who has to find her attractive is the god of acting himself&#128525;
Doesn't matter what anybody of us thinks about her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> I think the only person who has to find her attractive is the god of acting himself[emoji7]
> 
> Doesn't matter what anybody of us thinks about her.




Exactly! And clearly Alicia floats Michael's boat [emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

Purusha said:


> I think the only person who has to find her attractive is the god of acting himself&#128525;
> Doesn't matter what anybody of us thinks about her.



Yes! At the end of the day, only his opinion matters. The rest of us are not more than busy body to talk who he should be with! Lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Ok so can we start at the beginning. What makes people think that the relationship between MF and AV is a publicity stunt? What is it for? Who will benefit?




Lol, unsurprisingly nobody has been able to explain that! Some folk are forever bandying this claim around regardless of how nonsensical it is. I just replied to Purusha on this topic in post #13661.

Ditto the nonsense that Alicia "uses" Michael to gain traction for herself and continually "name drops" him. Again, the truth is the opposite. She repeatedly tells journalists she's not comfortable discussing her love life and never discusses Michael. All she has said is it is pointless to deny they are a couple when there are so many photos of them together circulating, that the break up rumour published by a US gossip site was totally false, and she kissed her boyfriend at New Year in Uruguay where they went on a holiday. Preposterous or what!!! Some people behave as though the mere act of her confirming Michael is her boyfriend is an outrage - how dare she!! It messes with their fantasies and theories - so they crucify her for being a "famewh@re". And naturally SHE tells journalists and magazines to ALWAYS include a reference to her being Michael's girlfriend in any piece they write about her....she's powerful like that....you get my drift? [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just came across this on Instagram - being spooned by Michael.....haha

https://youtu.be/ar7zh_fWuwo


----------



## Just Askin

Can I suggest that when a comment strays of topic we completely ignore the comment and those that make it. You can split this forum down the middle between those that want to use the site to chat about Fassbenders work and personal life cos he is talented and/or hot as hell and those that are using it for a release of the the turmoil that is going on in their  head, home, life..or lack of it. If we need to vent pm someone who is sane and release it, if we are offended, report it. Otherwise it will turn into the lunatics running the asylum scenario.  Hopefully they will burn out or self-implode and this thread will eventually be used as it's supposed to be.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Just came across this on Instagram - being spooned by Michael.....haha
> 
> https://youtu.be/ar7zh_fWuwo



Brilliant. Can you imagine a night in the pub with him in the company &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Purusha

So cute!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ar7zh_fWuwo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Brilliant. Can you imagine a night in the pub with him in the company &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Funny, I just came about the same video!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Just came across this on Instagram - being spooned by Michael.....haha
> 
> https://youtu.be/ar7zh_fWuwo



How did he do that ?


----------



## Just Askin

This was one of my brothers tricks as a kid lol. Mum was perplexed until she caught him in the act one-day. Then she almost did the Jackman with a bat trick on him.


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> How did he do that ?



He bended it with his hands. Watch him, he takes the spoon out of view and then he bends it. &#128521;
He's in a good mood there


----------



## Selayang430

Purusha said:


> He bended it with his hands. Watch him, he takes the spoon out of view and then he bends it. &#128521;
> He's in a good mood there



I see, thought he doesn't have the strength to bend the spoon. Maybe the spoon is made of cheap steel, easy to bend!


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> I see, thought he doesn't have the strength to bend the spoon. Maybe the spoon is made of cheap steel, easy to bend!



I'm sure he's stronger than he looks! Think of all the surfing he does!&#128522;


----------



## Purusha

Didn't it somewhere say a new trailer to TLBO was out this week?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Didn't it somewhere say a new trailer to TLBO was out this week?




There was one released last week - it's beautiful [emoji7]

https://youtu.be/g3uULkvZh1w


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> There was one released last week - it's beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> https://youtu.be/g3uULkvZh1w



Thanks. I knew this one and I love it. Very emotional! 
But I read somewhere around Monday that a new trailer would come out this week. But could have been the above one.
I am so much looking forward to see it!


----------



## Just Askin

When the 5th showing of the dayof XMA starts in the cinema 10 mins away from you and every one is casually saying "let's wait till the weekend"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rain:
Seriously might just have to go alone


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Thanks. I knew this one and I love it. Very emotional!
> But I read somewhere around Monday that a new trailer would come out this week. But could have been the above one.
> I am so much looking forward to see it!



The book made me shed a tear... I'd better  bring a whole toilet roll when I watch this one


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> When the 5th showing for the dayof XMA starts in the cinema 10 mins away from you and every one is casually saying "let's wait till the weekend"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rain:
> Seriously might just have to go alone



Go!!!! And let us know how you liked it!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Go!!!! And let us know how you liked it!!!!



If I can't change minds by this evening think I'm just gonna have to be Billy-no-mates and go.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> The book made me shed a tear... I'd better  bring a whole toilet roll when I watch this one



One won't be enough. I cried all the time when I read it. And I really felt for Thomas!


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> One won't be enough. I cried all the time when I read it. And I really felt for Thomas!



Me too. Kind of wish I had of read it before I knew Fassbender was gonna be in the film. Wonder if I would have been as moved.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> When the 5th showing for the dayof XMA starts in the cinema 10 mins away from you and every one is casually saying "let's wait till the weekend"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rain:
> Seriously might just have to go alone



I'm with you.  I'd rather go on a weekday.  Less crowded and the kiddos are in school.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> The book made me shed a tear... I'd better  bring a whole toilet roll when I watch this one



I read the book too.  I will definitely need tissues to watch the film.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Me too. Kind of wish I had of read it before I knew Fassbender was gonna be in the film. Wonder if I would have been as moved.



I read it before! And when I heard Michael was playing Tom I thought he was just the perfect match for it! I will be dying when I see him as Tom!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Ok so can we start at the beginning. What makes people think that the relationship between MF and AV is a publicity stunt? What is it for? Who will benefit?


 People think its a publicity stunt starting from the kiss on the streets of NY and then he stood there with his hands akimbo waiting for the paps to take their pics lol. But of course if some wish to think they were waiting for a cab then so be it. I know better. Was it a stunt? Yes it was. I like to go back further tho from when they were on the beach. Lots of pics during that time. Yet when she left and he remained in NZ not one pic of him, until of course that staged pic in NY. What was it for? I'd like to believe it was for her benefit. One hing Michael has always said about her and that is she's determined. And yes she is, I believe she's determined to be a star and set out to accomplish so, by any means necessary. Even if it means hooking up with a media mogul. She's been in the business for a few years and she cant afford to be hitting 30 and dont accomplish anything, awards wise. So last year to this year was the time for her. Why Michael? He's good looking, darn good actor, single, like dating his younger costars. Perfect match, in hell, cuz neither one likes each other. Maybe at first they were attracted and maybe they hooked up. But that fizzled a long time ago and they are miserable. Who will benefit? Who has benefitted more out of this since they got together? She's definitely more known since a year ago, she got her awards, she got her Oscar. But people still dont know her in the sense that no one isn't talking about her at all ever since Oscar night. That's why she has to name drop and has to make sure his name is mentioned with hers, he has a premiere and she has to show up, not out of support but to steal his moment and make it about her. Trailer or AC got released and so did TLBO, why? To have her name mentioned too. If she had gotten the launch she wanted after she got that Oscar she wouldn't be needing him still. But she hasn't, so she still do. So idk how long this contract or rather, relationship is for, but for the moment she's gonna milk it for all its worth.


----------



## gingerglory

Found this lovingly fan report from her experience at Sydney VIP screening.



> 16/5 X-men apocalypse premiere in Sydney featuring Michael Fassbender.
> So I arrive at Event Cinema around 1330, traveling from Tasmania which is a small island state south of Melbourne. Up since 6 am to drive two hours to airport and 2 hour flight to Sydney expecting a nice premiere like London&#8217;s premiere last week end only to find a small indoor cinema with a 12 feet long carpet running along the ground to the stairs leading up to the theatre.
> I enquire where the fans should wait only to get the reply - we might not see him as it really was only for the press and not fans. A few more fans show up, with the information that they could not guarantee seeing Michael, but will have a small holding area for the fans. We line up in the holding area up front by the barrier as we got there first and waited like sensible rule abiding people do. So waiting with no idea if we would see him, but this was Michael, who appreciates his fans! He would show I just knew it and he didn&#8217;t let me down.
> He entered from a side elevator that I couldn&#8217;t see as I was up front in the corner, all I can here is screams and cameras/phones up in the air. He slowly make his way around, excitement energising the crowd, finally he makes his way to the front and bang I finally see Michael a few paces away greeting the girls I got to know while waiting around, my heart stops a beat, the crowd in back pushing forward to get closer look, knocking me out the side of the barrier where a gap had formed, so security rush all around me to hold the gate in place. Michael gets a few feet to where I was standing, but not any closer as surrounded by security. I yell &#8220;Michael&#8221;, but get no response.
> He left to do press/blue carpet but said he&#8217;d come back. I was heart crushed because I didn&#8217;t get to say hi and may not get to now because of pushy people. The security people kept say he won&#8217;t come back so I watched him walk & talk down the carpet, waved at him as he waved at us as he was about to head up stairs to go greet the guest for the film, and hoping he would come back again. The crowd began leaving, but a few people waited because he did say he would be back. I waited and hoped, all I want was to say hi, give him a hug, and maybe a kiss on the cheek if I was bold enough.
> 10-20 minutes later he came back down to meet the fans again, screaming and yelling entailed &#8220;Michael sign this, Michael can I get a selfie, Michael, Michael,&#8221; as he slowly paced down the line obligating the fans wishes by taking selfies and signing whatever what was in their hands again.
> He gets to me, I have nothing for him to sign. I just look at him in the eye and say &#8220;Michael&#8221; and waited. He stares back and and after a few seconds, penny drops, he is like &#8220;Oh Hi, how are you? Been awhile&#8230;or something&#8221; I&#8217;m like &#8220;How are you&#8221; as I give him a hug and cheek kiss, which was returned in kind. Think he said good to see you or something then I let him go do his thing as he continues down the line walking away with my heart. This man is genuinely generous and kind and deserves all the rewards out there.



Go to her tumblr. She met Michael before on the set of TLBO. Michael obviously recognized her. So sweet. http://truebluegrl.tumblr.com/

Yes, this man is very generous and sweet to his fans. He tries his best to keep his promise. It's not only this time. In 2011, he said he will be back when he went to the screening of Shame in NYFF and he went back out after he did the intro in the theater and signed and took selfies with fans outside. He did the same thing when DoFP premiere in London. It was raining. Before he got in the theater to do the intro, he told fans that he will be back. And again he did and signed everyone who was still waiting for him. He took care of everyone at Frank QA in NYC Apple Store. Now, it's Sydney. You can see it from here. Start at 6:49 mark, you can clearly see him shouting to fans "I'll be back." Love the man!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bcpSq7aAbs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gingerglory

> Originally Posted by truthfairy
> the namedropping and HQ paparazzi shots set a lot of folks off.
> 
> **************
> aside from the breakup, nicole beharie never said a word about him. they had been dating for a short time before michael acknowledged her as being his partner (and even held her hand in public how cute).





gingerglory said:


> So the HQ paparazzi shots of Michael and Nicole in NYC, holding hands are cute, but the HQ paparazzi shots of Michael and Alicia in NYC, kissing are public stunt?



A few pages back, I asked this question. Seems no one here to help me understand. Oh, well...


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> Found this lovingly fan report from her experience at Sydney VIP screening.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to her tumblr. She met Michael before on the set of TLBO. Michael obviously recognized her. So sweet. http://truebluegrl.tumblr.com/
> 
> Yes, this man is very generous and sweet to his fans. He tries his best to keep his promise. It's not only this time. In 2011, he said he will be back when he went to the screening of Shame in NYFF and he went back out after he did the intro in the theater and signed and took selfies with fans outside. He did the same thing when DoFP premiere in London. It was raining. Before he got in the theater to do the intro, he told fans that he will be back. And again he did and signed everyone who was still waiting for him. He took care of everyone at Frank QA in NYC Apple Store. Now, it's Sydney. You can see it from here. Start at 6:49 mark, you can clearly see him shouting to fans "I'll be back." Love the man!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bcpSq7aAbs&feature=youtu.be



Thanks for posting. Sweet. Really happy for her.


----------



## Purusha

FassbenderLover said:


> People think its a publicity stunt starting from the kiss on the streets of NY and then he stood there with his hands akimbo waiting for the paps to take their pics lol. But of course if some wish to think they were waiting for a cab then so be it. I know better. Was it a stunt? Yes it was. I like to go back further tho from when they were on the beach. Lots of pics during that time. Yet when she left and he remained in NZ not one pic of him, until of course that staged pic in NY. What was it for? I'd like to believe it was for her benefit. One hing Michael has always said about her and that is she's determined. And yes she is, I believe she's determined to be a star and set out to accomplish so, by any means necessary. Even if it means hooking up with a media mogul. She's been in the business for a few years and she cant afford to be hitting 30 and dont accomplish anything, awards wise. So last year to this year was the time for her. Why Michael? He's good looking, darn good actor, single, like dating his younger costars. Perfect match, in hell, cuz neither one likes each other. Maybe at first they were attracted and maybe they hooked up. But that fizzled a long time ago and they are miserable. Who will benefit? Who has benefitted more out of this since they got together? She's definitely more known since a year ago, she got her awards, she got her Oscar. But people still dont know her in the sense that no one isn't talking about her at all ever since Oscar night. That's why she has to name drop and has to make sure his name is mentioned with hers, he has a premiere and she has to show up, not out of support but to steal his moment and make it about her. Trailer or AC got released and so did TLBO, why? To have her name mentioned too. If she had gotten the launch she wanted after she got that Oscar she wouldn't be needing him still. But she hasn't, so she still do. So idk how long this contract or rather, relationship is for, but for the moment she's gonna milk it for all its worth.



Well, I can see what you mean, but where does Michael fit in this? What is his benefit? Do you think they are blackmailing him? Or it is written in his contract that he has to spend two years of his life pretending that she is his girlfriend? Do you think he would sign something like this? 

And what makes you think they don't like each other?


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> Found this lovingly fan report from her experience at Sydney VIP screening.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to her tumblr. She met Michael before on the set of TLBO. Michael obviously recognized her. So sweet. http://truebluegrl.tumblr.com/
> 
> Yes, this man is very generous and sweet to his fans. He tries his best to keep his promise. It's not only this time. In 2011, he said he will be back when he went to the screening of Shame in NYFF and he went back out after he did the intro in the theater and signed and took selfies with fans outside. He did the same thing when DoFP premiere in London. It was raining. Before he got in the theater to do the intro, he told fans that he will be back. And again he did and signed everyone who was still waiting for him. He took care of everyone at Frank QA in NYC Apple Store. Now, it's Sydney. You can see it from here. Start at 6:49 mark, you can clearly see him shouting to fans "I'll be back." Love the man!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bcpSq7aAbs&feature=youtu.be



Thanks for posting. Nice story!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Just came across this on Instagram - being spooned by Michael.....haha
> 
> https://youtu.be/ar7zh_fWuwo



Thanks! That was adorable! LOL


----------



## Purusha

gingerglory said:


> Thanks! That was adorable! LOL



I like his face in the middle picture when he is bending the spoon&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

So cute!


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> People think its a publicity stunt starting from the kiss on the streets of NY and then he stood there with his hands akimbo waiting for the paps to take their pics lol. But of course if some wish to think they were waiting for a cab then so be it. I know better. Was it a stunt? Yes it was. I like to go back further tho from when they were on the beach. Lots of pics during that time. Yet when she left and he remained in NZ not one pic of him, until of course that staged pic in NY. What was it for? I'd like to believe it was for her benefit. One hing Michael has always said about her and that is she's determined. And yes she is, I believe she's determined to be a star and set out to accomplish so, by any means necessary. Even if it means hooking up with a media mogul. She's been in the business for a few years and she cant afford to be hitting 30 and dont accomplish anything, awards wise. So last year to this year was the time for her. Why Michael? He's good looking, darn good actor, single, like dating his younger costars. Perfect match, in hell, cuz neither one likes each other. Maybe at first they were attracted and maybe they hooked up. But that fizzled a long time ago and they are miserable. Who will benefit? Who has benefitted more out of this since they got together? She's definitely more known since a year ago, she got her awards, she got her Oscar. But people still dont know her in the sense that no one isn't talking about her at all ever since Oscar night. That's why she has to name drop and has to make sure his name is mentioned with hers, he has a premiere and she has to show up, not out of support but to steal his moment and make it about her. Trailer or AC got released and so did TLBO, why? To have her name mentioned too. If she had gotten the launch she wanted after she got that Oscar she wouldn't be needing him still. But she hasn't, so she still do. So idk how long this contract or rather, relationship is for, but for the moment she's gonna milk it for all its worth.


Thanks for this but I'm gonna step away from all this rubbish now. I believe there are several sites already that relish in this sort of stuff and they are welcome to it. It's really not what I joined this forum for. I am quite disappointed as to how much of this negativity has been allowed to bleed into this thread when most other threads seem to be able to stay on track and keep it healthy. All respect to you and your beliefs but I haven't quite given up on people yet and would love to be able to read, watch and post about Michael Fassbender on this Michael Fassbender forum in a positive and productive manner.
Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> A few pages back, I asked this question. Seems no one here to help me understand. Oh, well...



When you start digging through rubbish your hands get dirty. Leave it for those that want to play in the mud. You know what's what


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> When you start digging through rubbish your hands get dirty. Leave it for those that want to play in the mud. You know what's what



Don't worry. I have my own answer. I'm just pointing out the obvious illogical and the double standard in a joking way. 

But you are right and I'm with you about "I'm here for the positive Michael things and not here for the rubbish, negative mud." These delusional stuff is depressing and not good for people's mind and spirit.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> People think its a publicity stunt starting from the kiss on the streets of NY and then he stood there with his hands akimbo waiting for the paps to take their pics lol. But of course if some wish to think they were waiting for a cab then so be it. I know better. Was it a stunt? Yes it was. I like to go back further tho from when they were on the beach. Lots of pics during that time. Yet when she left and he remained in NZ not one pic of him, until of course that staged pic in NY. What was it for? I'd like to believe it was for her benefit. One hing Michael has always said about her and that is she's determined. And yes she is, I believe she's determined to be a star and set out to accomplish so, by any means necessary. Even if it means hooking up with a media mogul. She's been in the business for a few years and she cant afford to be hitting 30 and dont accomplish anything, awards wise. So last year to this year was the time for her. Why Michael? He's good looking, darn good actor, single, like dating his younger costars. Perfect match, in hell, cuz neither one likes each other. Maybe at first they were attracted and maybe they hooked up. But that fizzled a long time ago and they are miserable. Who will benefit? Who has benefitted more out of this since they got together? She's definitely more known since a year ago, she got her awards, she got her Oscar. But people still dont know her in the sense that no one isn't talking about her at all ever since Oscar night. That's why she has to name drop and has to make sure his name is mentioned with hers, he has a premiere and she has to show up, not out of support but to steal his moment and make it about her. Trailer or AC got released and so did TLBO, why? To have her name mentioned too. If she had gotten the launch she wanted after she got that Oscar she wouldn't be needing him still. But she hasn't, so she still do. So idk how long this contract or rather, relationship is for, but for the moment she's gonna milk it for all its worth.




Wow, you sound like you really despise Alicia to interpret everything in the way you describe. Unfortunately your interpretation is mostly a prejudiced view that can't be substantiated with a few inaccuracies added to it.

"People think it's a publicity stunt" = a handful of likeminded people who are regulars at certain blogs"

"He stood there with his hands akimbo waiting for the paps to take their pics" = your conjecture, also totally out of character for Michael

"I know better" - how? I'm fairly sure you've said you have never met either of them, and you weren't there

"Was it a stunt? Yes it was" - evidence please, otherwise you can't present conjecture as fact.

First pap pics were in Sydney, not NZ - factual inaccuracy.

Facts - After spending a week in Sydney together Alicia returned to London for a few days. Michael headed to Byron, small town some 300 miles up the coast where he'd rented a house for 4 weeks holiday. He was joined by his parents, sister and nephews and Alicia when she went back there later that month. No pap pics during that time, but that was Byron, not Bondi in Sydney where paps loiter.

Being determined is a positive, not negative, personality trait and one that Michael admires.


"....(she) set out to accomplish by any means necessary...." - more conjecture by you that you can't substantiate.

"even if it means hooking up with a media mogul" - this is a downright falsehood - no evidence at all to support this allegation - in legal terms it is libel.

"Perfect match, in hell, cuz neither one likes likes each other"  and "that fizzled a long time ago and they are miserable" - says who? Where's the evidence? Pure conjecture again. Fact is they choose to spend a large percentage of their free personal time with each other. So miserable they take holidays around the world together in Morocco, Spain, Sweden, Nicaragua, Uruguay, San Sebastián and Bordeaux to name the ones we know about. So miserable that Alicia stayed with him in Montreal and Norway whilst he was filming. They support each other at work events when possible - how do you explain Michael unexpectedly turning up in NYC last summer to support her during her Testament of Youth premiere? Or accompanying her to Paris for the LV Fashion show last October.... hmm, if he doesn't like her and they're miserable together why would he do that and dodge media cameras?? Why would they both make long overnight flights to meet up in NYC just to spend weekends together? Sorry, but the facts just don't support your conjecture at all.

You then go on to accuse her of name dropping and making sure his name is mentioned with hers - evidence please - fact is she's barely mentioned him in nearly 2 years and doesn't ever discuss her love life or their relationship. See my earlier post to Just Askin. 

"she has to show up, not out of support but to steal his moment and make it about her" - you can't possibly know this is true so please don't present it as fact - it isn't fact, just your opinion, and a one based on your extreme dislike of her.

"Idk how long this contract..... is for......she's gonna milk it for all it's worth"  - what contract? The one that you and likeminded individuals decided was in place? The one there is no evidence for and flies in the face of known FACTS? And "milking"?? If Alicia or both of them wanted to milk anything why on earth do they behave in the exact opposite way and decline red carpet appearances, kiss cams and posing together for the media???

Sorry to inform you of this but aside from a few regulars at certain blogs your "interpretation" of events is not shared by the vast majority of people who take a view and express their thoughts.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Thanks for this but I'm gonna step away from all this rubbish now. I believe there are several sites already that relish in this sort of stuff and they are welcome to it. It's really not what I joined this forum for. I am quite disappointed as to how much of this negativity has been allowed to bleed into this thread when most other threads seem to be able to stay on track and keep it healthy. All respect to you and your beliefs but I haven't quite given up on people yet and would love to be able to read, watch and post about Michael Fassbender on this Michael Fassbender forum in a positive and productive manner.
> Thanks again for your reply.


 That is ok. I respect your opinion and choices. We're all allowed to have difference of opinion in a respectful manner. In every person's life there's the negative and positive, including a celebrity's life. And just like how people in our orbit deal with our ups and downs, our accomplishment and misfortune, the good and bad that happens, then once we chose to become a fan of a celebrity, then we too have to deal with those things. Michael Fassbender is no exception, as much as I love and admire him, I know he is no saint, he is not perfect, good and bad comes with him. So if I must deal with his accomplishments, I must also deal with his failures and shortcomings. Its all a part of being a part of his and any fandom. Have a good day


----------



## FassbenderLover

Purusha said:


> Well, I can see what you mean, but where does Michael fit in this? What is his benefit? Do you think they are blackmailing him? Or it is written in his contract that he has to spend two years of his life pretending that she is his girlfriend? Do you think he would sign something like this?
> 
> And what makes you think they don't like each other?


 Where does Michael fit in? He gets to portray he can be in a stable relationship for longer than a few months to a year. Are they blackmailing him? No. Is it written he has to spend 2 years of his life pretending she's his gf? Possible til either the release oh their movie or she's more famous than she is now. And since I highly doubt that, then I'll go with til the move is released. Would he sign on to do something like this? He's a people pleaser so yes, he already has. Unfortunately.


----------



## FassbenderLover

The question was asked if the kiss in NY was a publicity stunt. The answer is a big fat YES IT WAS


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> Where does Michael fit in? He gets to portray he can be in a stable relationship for longer than a few months to a year. Are they blackmailing him? No. Is it written he has to spend 2 years of his life pretending she's his gf? Possible til either the release oh their movie or she's more famous than she is now. And since I highly doubt that, then I'll go with til the move is released. Would he sign on to do something like this? He's a people pleaser so yes, he already has. Unfortunately.




Would this be the contract that keeps getting extended when it's evident they are still together after subsequent deadlines elapse? 

" Would he sign on to something like this?  .....He's a people pleaser so yes, he already has." Again you are presenting something as a fact when you can't substantiate it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

FassbenderLover said:


> The question was asked if the kiss in NY was a publicity stunt. The answer is a big fat YES IT WAS




And how can you prove this? Most people don't agree with you at all judging by media comments and views expressed by those who are not opposed to Alicia and  Michael being a couple. They just see two lovers strolling around NYC and sharing a kiss like thousands of others in a romantic relationship.


----------



## gingerglory

Then the holding hands with Nicole in NY,strolling and looking right to the camera, was a big FAT publicity stunt too. LOL. How convenient to just answer the second part of my question and avoid the first part. I want to know the difference. I want to know why Michael and Nicole holding hands in NY is cute and Michael and Alicia kissing in NY is a stunt. What are the judging criteria?


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Then the holding hands with Nicole in NY,strolling and looking right to the camera, was a big FAT publicity stunt too. LOL. How convenient to just answer the second part of my question and avoid the first part. I want to know the difference. I want to know why Michael and Nicole holding hands in NY is cute and Michael and Alicia kissing in NY is a stunt. What are the judging criteria?




Lol, you and me both!


----------



## llllllll

pearlyqueen said:


> No, not all Michael's exes were WOC. Madalina was not for a start. Maiko was half Japanese, half Australian and there were white girlfriends too - a few months back a white blonde woman posted a photo of her with Michael from around 10 years ago and described how they were young and in love back then. This is reality.
> 
> There are many people, male and female who find Alicia beautiful and many who find her the most attractive woman he's ever had a relationship with. Are they all racist?



Half Japanese is still not white lol. Woc doesn't mean just black. You can be also be Caucasian and still be a woc e.g latinas. 

Most people have no idea about this blonde girlfriend from 10 years ago. 

Finding Alicia beautiful is completely fine. Even finding her the most attractive gf so far is one thing. But "getting his eyesight corrected, finally"? Yeah sorry I'm not just going to sit here and pretend that there are no racial undertones here.


----------



## llllllll

Selayang430 said:


> Well, I suppose those commented was thinking from a practical and realistic point of view - that better to get someone who achieves more in career, and definitely not someone who accused him of domestic violence. He was still blamed on this nonsense nowadays. That's my view.
> 
> Anyway, those "nothing better to do than bone each other", "sleep to get role, "yacht girl " etc etc -- what are all these? What is your view? Do you have any problem with such discredit comments?



Better career and not accusing him of domestic violence? I'm sorry but are you being purposefully obtuse? The comments were he needs to get his EYESIGHT checked. This is about visuals hence looks. I don't know if you have a language barrier or if you really are this deluded but half your posts usually make zero sense and follow no line of logic.

I have already said those comments were in poor taste and you would know if you took care to actually read my comments. Also I have no idea what that has to do with this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

llllllll said:


> Half Japanese is still not white lol. Woc doesn't mean just black. You can be also be Caucasian and still be a woc e.g latinas.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people have no idea about this blonde girlfriend from 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Alicia beauty is completely fine. Even finding her the most attractive is one thing. But "getting his eyesight corrected, finally"? Yeah sorry I'm not just going to sit here and pretend that there are no racial understones here.




But Maiko's skin is white, how can she be a WOC? Latinas are WOC? I've never heard them described as that in the UK; I know Americans have a very narrow definition of what constitutes being white but that's not shared in Europe, eg Spanish people being defined as WOC in the US, in Europe they are white where white skin ranges from very white like Michael's to the olive complexion of the southern Mediterranean. 

I don't necessarily see racial undertones by saying Michael got his eyesight corrected. Beauty is subjective and people are at liberty to find others unattractive for a variety of reasons. You perceive said people find WOC unattractive but you don't know for sure that's the case. It may be or may not, we can't know for sure without more background information.

You accept that Madalina is not a WOC? And why should any of us have any knowledge of the blonde girlfriend from 10 years ago? Fact is she exists, she posted a photo of the two of them and said they were young and in love at that time. I'm 100% sure he's had other white girlfriends in the past too. It shouldn't be an issue he's had girlfriends who are WOC and white girlfriends, why should anyone care?


----------



## Purusha

FassbenderLover said:


> Where does Michael fit in? He gets to portray he can be in a stable relationship for longer than a few months to a year. Are they blackmailing him? No. Is it written he has to spend 2 years of his life pretending she's his gf? Possible til either the release oh their movie or she's more famous than she is now. And since I highly doubt that, then I'll go with til the move is released. Would he sign on to do something like this? He's a people pleaser so yes, he already has. Unfortunately.



He gets to portray he can be in a stable relationship? That's all? I don't think he is that deperate. 

And a people pleaser? No. He behaves nice most of the time, but he does what he likes. If he was a people pleaser, he would have kissed her when this Kiss Cam was on them. It would have been great publicity. But he refused! And that was negative publicity. Maybe he doesn't like publicity? 

No, I don't believe that. Not a people pleaser. Just kind.

What makes you think they don't like each other?


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Please put and end to this debate and stop attacking one another.*


----------



## JetSetGo!

I will also add, you may put members who trigger you on IGNORE.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Found this lovingly fan report from her experience at Sydney VIP screening.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to her tumblr. She met Michael before on the set of TLBO. Michael obviously recognized her. So sweet. http://truebluegrl.tumblr.com/
> 
> Yes, this man is very generous and sweet to his fans. He tries his best to keep his promise. It's not only this time. In 2011, he said he will be back when he went to the screening of Shame in NYFF and he went back out after he did the intro in the theater and signed and took selfies with fans outside. He did the same thing when DoFP premiere in London. It was raining. Before he got in the theater to do the intro, he told fans that he will be back. And again he did and signed everyone who was still waiting for him. He took care of everyone at Frank QA in NYC Apple Store. Now, it's Sydney. You can see it from here. Start at 6:49 mark, you can clearly see him shouting to fans "I'll be back." Love the man!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bcpSq7aAbs&feature=youtu.be



Wonderful story!  Thanks for sharing!

Michael really does go the extra mile with fans.  He tries to give each individual their moment with him.  I don't think I'd try and get a selfie.  I'd try and use my moment to let him know how much I appreciate him.  Besides, I wouldn't need any photo to remember that moment!


----------



## Just Askin

Walked past the pub Michael used to work in, today. Well it's been turned into flats now but I did use it a few times in the past. I do wonder if He would have stood out as he does today.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Racial debate is valid, just not in this thread. 

This thread is about Michael Fassbender. Period.

Any further off-topic discussion will be removed. 

A temp close of this thread and/or temp bans on memberships may be required if the group cannot cool off and treat each other with respect. 
*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Have any UK or Ireland members seen XMA yet? Curious to know what you think of it!


----------



## Vlad

JetSetGo! said:


> *Racial debate is valid, just not in this thread.
> 
> This thread is about Michael Fassbender. Period.
> 
> Any further off-topic discussion will be removed.
> 
> A temp close of this thread and/or temp bans on memberships may be required if the group cannot cool off and treat each other with respect.
> *




This. Thanks Jet!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Walked past the pub Michael used to work in, today. Well it's been turned into flats now but I did use it a few times in the past. I do wonder if He would have stood out as he does today.




Haha - I know the one in Chalk Farm? I think he was a popular barman and he's still mates with some of his coworkers from back then [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

JetSetGo! said:


> *Racial debate is valid, just not in this thread.
> 
> This thread is about Michael Fassbender. Period.
> 
> Any further off-topic discussion will be removed.
> 
> A temp close of this thread and/or temp bans on memberships may be required if the group cannot cool off and treat each other with respect.
> *



Thank You


----------



## pearlyqueen

JetSetGo! said:


> *Racial debate is valid, just not in this thread.
> 
> This thread is about Michael Fassbender. Period.
> 
> Any further off-topic discussion will be removed.
> 
> A temp close of this thread and/or temp bans on memberships may be required if the group cannot cool off and treat each other with respect.
> *




Thanks from me too!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Have any UK or Ireland members seen XMA yet? Curious to know what you think of it!



Got caught up in the football tonight. All gonna go tomorrow. &#128522;


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Got caught up in the football tonight. All gonna go tomorrow. [emoji4]




Tut tut! On TV? Arsenal can't be playing surely? Season finished on Sunday (except for Man Utd!)

Be interested to know what you think of XMA when you do see it!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Have any UK or Ireland members seen XMA yet? Curious to know what you think of it!



Got caught up in the football tonight. All definitely going tomorrow night &#128522;


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - I know the one in Chalk Farm? I think he was a popular barman and he's still mates with some of his coworkers from back then [emoji3]



Yeah Queens Crescent. Can't say I miss it much lol. I wonder how many times he got blanked and the girls are now thinking OH MY GOD.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Tut tut! On TV? Arsenal can't be playing surely? Season finished on Sunday (except for Man Utd!)
> 
> Be interested to know what you think of XMA when you do see it!



Europa league, Liverpool v Sevilla. Arsenal through and through me.
Will do but there may be some bias &#128513;


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah Queens Crescent. Can't say I miss it much lol. I wonder how many times he got blanked and the girls are now thinking OH MY GOD.




Loool,I'll send you a DM on this!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Europa league, Liverpool v Sevilla. Arsenal through and through me.
> 
> Will do but there may be some bias [emoji16]




Now that's disappointing - I'm Spurs.. shouldn't have told you that after their shameful end to the season...leaving myself open for the taunts, lol


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Now that's disappointing - I'm Spurs.. shouldn't have told you that after their shameful end to the season...leaving myself open for the taunts, lol



No I'll behave. Sure I read Fassbender supports Liverpool. Oh and &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> No I'll behave. Sure I read Fassbender supports Liverpool. Oh and [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Not surprising Michael supports Liverpool tbh, what with their domination of British football and Irish players in the 1980s when he was a kid. Lots of my Irish cousins do as well!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Not surprising Michael supports Liverpool tbh, what with their domination of British football and Irish players in the 1980s when he was a kid. Lots of my Irish cousins do as well!



Haha mine too


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> I wonder how many times he got blanked and the girls are now thinking OH MY GOD.



That was my thought too, lol.  Can you imagine?


----------



## Just Askin

He was asked once if he could of been a professional player and he said something like , no because I was rubbish.


----------



## Just Askin

James McAvoy wants to play Jamie Vardy if a film about Leicester's season gets made. I would watch that lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> James McAvoy wants to play Jamie Vardy if a film about Leicester's season gets made. I would watch that lol




I had him down for the Kenny Dalgleish biopic... but...if he plays Vardy Michael can play Klopp[emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> The book made me shed a tear... I'd better  bring a whole toilet roll when I watch this one



Want to wait for the movie tie-in version - should be available this August


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, you and me both!



Count me in too! Haha!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Want to wait for the movie tie-in version - should be available this August



What's that?


----------



## Selayang430

JetSetGo! said:


> *Racial debate is valid, just not in this thread.
> 
> This thread is about Michael Fassbender. Period.
> 
> Any further off-topic discussion will be removed.
> 
> A temp close of this thread and/or temp bans on memberships may be required if the group cannot cool off and treat each other with respect.
> *



Noted with thanks


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> What's that?



TLBO - there will be a movie tie-in version. So, not buying the book yet


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> TLBO - there will be a movie tie-in version. So, not buying the book yet



Excuse my ignorance but I still don't get what you mean.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Want to wait for the movie tie-in version - should be available this August



Ok sorry get you now.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Ok sorry get you now.



The movie tie-in version usually have some new pics(still). That's one of purposes to wait for it.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Now that's disappointing - I'm Spurs.. shouldn't have told you that after their shameful end to the season...leaving myself open for the taunts, lol



Arsenal supporter since Dennis Bergkamp. A fan of Dutch football.


----------



## Selayang430

Evan Peters in X-Nen promo tour in China.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Arsenal supporter since Dennis Bergkamp. A fan of Dutch football.



A family member had to be talked out of having Bergkamp as one of his first borns middle names....the baby was a girl !


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> A family member had to be talked out of having Bergkamp as one of his first borns middle names....the baby was a girl !



Must be a hardcore fan! Wait until he got a boy ....


----------



## Selayang430

Sophie Turner at the Great Wall. She and Evan Peters together with director Bryan Singer are in China for X-men promo tour


----------



## Morgane

Purusha said:


> Has he been to Cannes or not? Does it really matter? I don't understand this fuss. Somebody wrote he had seen them (like royalty? Doesn't seem to be Michael) and now he says he doesn't. What's MF or AV have to do with it? I can't imagine him going around bribing people to write such a weird sentence about him. *What's the point?*
> 
> Well. maybe I'm just being naive again&#65533;&#65533;


That should be a mandatory question.. for every alleged pr move.. If someone  is paid to plant  a pointless story like that,he doesn't deny everything a day later because a fan asks about it.. I have yet to see a pic of Alicia in Cannes,so this whole thing is even more pointless. 



FassbenderLover said:


> People think its a publicity stunt starting from the kiss on the streets of NY and then he stood there with his hands akimbo waiting for the paps to take their pics lol. But of course if some wish to think they were waiting for a cab then so be it. I know better. Was it a stunt? Yes it was. I like to go back further tho from when they were on the beach. Lots of pics during that time. Yet when she left and he remained in NZ not one pic of him, until of course that staged pic in NY. What was it for? I'd like to believe it was for her benefit. One hing Michael has always said about her and that is she's determined. And yes she is, I believe she's determined to be a star and set out to accomplish so, by any means necessary. Even if it means hooking up with a media mogul. *She's been in the business for a few years and she cant afford to be hitting 30 and dont accomplish anything, awards wise. *So last year to this year was the time for her.


Sometimes Wikipedia is  very informative. There's a reason why nobody has never questioned her Oscar,her career.



gingerglory said:


> Found this lovingly fan report from her experience at Sydney VIP screening.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to her tumblr. She met Michael before on the set of TLBO. Michael obviously recognized her. So sweet. http://truebluegrl.tumblr.com/
> 
> Yes, this man is very generous and sweet to his fans. He tries his best to keep his promise. It's not only this time. In 2011, he said he will be back when he went to the screening of Shame in NYFF and he went back out after he did the intro in the theater and signed and took selfies with fans outside. He did the same thing when DoFP premiere in London. It was raining. Before he got in the theater to do the intro, he told fans that he will be back. And again he did and signed everyone who was still waiting for him. He took care of everyone at Frank QA in NYC Apple Store. Now, it's Sydney. You can see it from here. Start at 6:49 mark, you can clearly see him shouting to fans "I'll be back." Love the man!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bcpSq7aAbs&feature=youtu.be


Thanks! And yes,he's always very generous. 
Venice Film Festival: https://youtube.com/watch?v=SFT5rHxu_M4 



> We were there! Actually amongst the girls screaming  he took pity on us, he was too sweet, bless him. We had gone to Venice just to see his movies and we had been waiting 3 hrs at the red carpet, so thank you Michael.&#65279;




Interview with Cianfrance:



> Anne-Katrin Titze: When can we see your new movie?
> 
> Derek Cianfrance: The Light Between Oceans is going to open in the fall. Right now, it's a September release date. It's Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander, Rachel Weisz. I adapted this book called The Light Between Oceans by ML Stedman. It's a book that I had read. Steven Spielberg had been a fan of Blue Valentine and he invited me into his office to try to do something with Dreamworks and they gave me a pile of stuff, of books, and stuff they were doing.
> 
> I've never adapted anything or done anyone else's stuff. But I read this book and on the first page &#8230; That's this sickness I have - whenever I read anything, I think to myself, can this be a movie? And so from page one it felt like a movie. Every page I turned, it felt like a movie.
> 
> 
> AKT: What was it on page one that caught your attention?
> DC: It's about a lighthouse keeper who lives on an island.
> 
> AKT: Alright, I can already see the movie.
> 
> DC: My whole life I always thought that people's relationships were islands. I always thought that what happened inside my house as a kid growing up, only we knew what was going on in there. To the rest of the world we were someone else. So I've always thought since I was a kid that every home is an island.
> 
> So the idea of doing a relationship movie that took place on a literal island felt like it was destiny for me. I turned every page in the book and felt that it was my movie. It was all ideas I was dealing with in my own movies about legacy, relationships and secrets.
> 
> AKT: This story [The Light Between Oceans] is about mothers and daughters whereas The Place Beyond the Pines was all about fathers and sons.
> 
> DC: Yeah, I can only make family movies. I'm into making family movies, dysfunctional family movies.





> AKT: You were just talking with Jeff Nichols - what do you take from a film like Midnight Special?
> 
> DC: I had already stolen from Jeff. I had heard that he does that notecard approach. So, actually, when I adapted The Light Between Oceans, I'd heard that he had done a bunch of notecards. So I broke down the book into notecards and just totally did his style. It really, really helped from an organizational standpoint. Look, I spent my whole childhood watching Scorsese and Pasolini and George Romero movies and Cassavetes movies and trying to learn from them.
> 
> 
> "My whole life I always thought that people's relationships were islands." Photo: Anne-Katrin Titze
> I read their bios and did all that and then when you have a chance to start making films and you admire other filmmakers that are your contemporaries, I think it's always interesting to hear from them about what their process is. Jeff's films, they always feel like deeply personal films kind of disguised as genre movies.
> 
> AKT: There is nothing supernatural in your new film?
> 
> DC: No, it's all super human. It takes place in the 1920s on a lighthouse so it's a little bit of a time warp. It's just about the human heart.




That "right now" is interesting.. maybe they're trying to postpone the release date.
Talking about Nichols,I wonder if Focus will ask Harvey to help them with the Oscar campaign for Loving..  Apparently he has really helped them for The Danish Girl..


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> That "right now" is interesting.. maybe they're trying to postpone the release date.:




Thanks for the interview! Yes it's indeed very interesting.


----------



## llllllll

Morgane said:


> Sometimes Wikipedia is  very informative. There's a reason why nobody has never questioned her Oscar,her career.



Not trying to say anything about her career myself (I don't have enough information to have an opinion on it) but just letting you know I have seen a lot comments where people questioned her Oscar (they were talking about category fraud) and other people questioning her sudden rise. Not just 'haters' either.


----------



## miasharma

mollie12 said:


> If that is indeed the intended meaning (and it certainly reads that way to me), then yes, I would agree that this comment is as disrespectful and offensive as the others.



Yes thanks, I and llllll read it that way as well. At least my yatch girl comment was a joke, in bad form but still a joke unlike the other comment present and defended as a fact. Anywhoo, I think Michael has always had good eyesight and beautiful eyes.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover, I did not realize until now that it was the girl who runs FT that questioned and found out that Michael being in Cannes was a straight up lie. Still laughing about private yatch vacations and walking in to bars like royalty.


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> Yes thanks, I and llllll read it that way as well. At least my yatch girl comment was a joke, in bad form but still a joke unlike the other comment present and defended as a fact. Anywhoo, I think Michael has always had good eyesight and beautiful eyes.



I agree with you! Very good eyesight and the almost most beautiful eyes in the world!


----------



## Purusha

Sweet little interview with Michael

http://www.melty.com/x-men-apocalypse-michael-fassbender-explains-what-would-happen-if-magneto-and-superman-teamed-up-a5254.html


----------



## Purusha

And one more:

Michael Fassbender Interview

Michael Fassbender Interview
Currently in Australia filming the latest Alien Prometheus saga under the direction of Ridley Scott, Michael Fassbender (or Fassy to his friends) reprises Magneto in the new X-Men instalment with more rage harnessed than ever before.

Of German and Irish descent, Fassbender made his first in many major cinematic impressions in 300 as part of the bare chested battle weary Spartan clan alongside Gerard Butler. Nominated for two Academy Awards (12 Years a Slave, Steve Jobs), he is notoriously admired for his outstanding dramatic roles from classics Jane Eyre or Macbeth to literally letting it all hang out in Shame. Scandalous to say the least, the controversial film featuring his sex-addicted character partaking in an unusually close relationship with his sister and full frontal zooming camera shots brought a tear to the eye and global recognition.

Quentin Tarantino chose him for the bilingual double agent officer helping Brad Pitt trick the menacing Nazis during Inglorious Basterds while in the under appreciated art house hit Frank, he sings while wearing a huge paper mache head the entire film.

As part of the reboot of Marvels X-Men universe playing the younger version of Magneto originated by Sir Ian McKellan in three previous adventures, pop culture status beckoned. Talking to him on the Sydney blue carpet for X-Men Apocalypse was a pleasure. As cool as it was talking all things mutant, at $22 on betting markets to play the next James Bond, I simply couldnt not ask him if he was interested if offered the role.

Shane A. Bassett  Erik digs deep into a serious emotional side here. Did you use that to develop Magneto?

Michael Fassbender  There was the arc of him in the comic books which I followed and always found interesting concerning his hatred of the human race determined to wipe them out. So that seemed like a really key component to his character. Simon (Kinberg) and I were talking on a plane heading to Russia for Days of Future Past and we started spitballing that idea seeing him in a different environment in the beginning as a regular guy really living a family life no longer partaking in world domination, until that incident of course which changes everything.

SAB  You mostly work with some of the new cast member mutants in this one. How were they as opposed to the regulars youre so familiar with?

MF  Great, professional, fantastic lovely young bunch of actors, really sweet. I think it was really important for us to make them feel welcome, at ease and relaxed right at home  the same way we felt like when coming into the X-Men universe on First Class.

SAB  Great cameo from Australias Hugh Jackman. Has he invited you into Wolverine 3 for a Magneto walk on?

MF  No he has not (laughs), I will be talking to him. Unfortunately I did not get to do anything with him this time but we had a lot of fun on Days of Future Past, hes an amazing person. What he has done with Wolverine is phenomenal owning that character. Also with the right script and decent material, I would be down for a Magneto stand alone film for sure.

SAB  I believe there were a few on-set pranks with fellow cast. Did you get involved?

MF  Impossible not to, especially the BB guns on the go. Every time you came out of your trailer, you could expect to be attacked. I had a Ned Kelly moment actually when four of them backed me into the trailer. Poking my head out of a gap in the door, Nicholas Hoult shot me right in the neck. It took the wind out of me but we did wear protective eyewear, thats important.

SAB  What do you think is the reason people just love these movies?

MF  Primarily I think its people feeling pushed to the outskirts of society or not accepted. Feeling awkward, all of those things are universal themes which draws people to it. The cool superpowers they have is a blast but the individuality at the core is what attracted me to it also.

SAB  Im sure you have been asked this before, if you could have a superpower, what would it be?

MF  Ill just take a tail (laughs), quite happy with that. Id use it for balance and as an extra hand (laughs), but primarily balance.

SAB  You have been nominated for two Oscars so far. What is the feeling to be recognised for your work?

MF  Honoured, I feel very lucky to be in this position that Im in. To get the recognition is like a cherry on top.

SAB  I admire Shame and your work with director Steve McQueen. Any projects coming up again with him?

MF  Yes if he ever needs me, Im there, its that simple. I love Steve, hes the best and the man changed my life so he just needs to tell me where and when.

SAB  You havent done much comedy, is that something you would be interested in?

MF  Yes, definitely keen to do comedy (nodding).

SAB  If offered the James Bond role, would you seriously consider it?

MF  To be honest with you, I think they should reboot the James Bond series and go back to his origins as a soldier. Ive got a great idea for it actually so Barbara Broccoli (007 producer), talk to me (laughs).

SAB  Rosberg is on top of the Formula 1 leaderboard, can he win it?

MF  I think he will yes, it could be his season. Thanks Shane, nice to meet you.

Shane A. Bassett

  Related Articles:


----------



## Purusha

mollie12 said:


> How can you not realize that he didn't have anything to do with its publication?  Neither his PR nor he had anything to do with it.  Unauthorized "biographies" are published all the time without the input of the subject.  Don't be naive.



Just to set things straight:

I went back to that bookshop yesterday. And yes Mollie, you were absolutely right.
On the last page of this so called biography it is written (in very small letters) that this biography was not authorized by MF, nor had he anything to do with it!
My apologies to Michael!


----------



## miasharma

megalot said:


> What is FT? Sorry I am new so I don't know.



This tumblr fan blog called Fassytea


----------



## Just Askin

Chat &#128702;.    Then "oh I was joking".  &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;.     &#128077; ok then.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> One big difference between Alicia and his past gfs is none of them had the kind of year she's had while dating him.  Leasi wasn't even an actress.  Why would she be interviewed?
> 
> 
> 
> None of them were nominated for an Oscar, Bafta, GG, SAG, etc. when they were dating him.  None of them had four films released while they were dating him.  None of them were on the covers of several magazines or had to do international press tours while dating him.  They didn't have to walk several red carpets and face journalists who were going to ask about their relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> It was easier for them not to discuss him.  They weren't asked.




Exactly, none of Michael's exes had anything like the public interest in them Alicia has, if people claim she's not known I don't know how they'd classify the exes who were either models or small time actresses. Alicia's past year saw 5 feature films released, several LV events, multiple magazine spreads and covers, tv and other interviews culminating in an Oscar win and her unveiling as the new Lara Croft. 

Considering the amount of exposure she's had and the media interest in her I think she's done exceptionally well saying practically nothing about her relationship with Michael; confirming they are a couple is not the same as "name dropping" him at every opportunity. She's had to navigate a tricky course between keeping her love life private whilst not alienating the media. I'm sure Michael helped her find strategies for this and I get the impression he is very protective of her and their relationship; maybe he takes this too far on occasions and ends up looking churlish but I think he's beyond caring what people think of him and thinks it's the lesser of two evils. 

I'm sure they both realise they are going to be asked about meeting and falling in love while filming TLBO in the coming months during promo for it, and about being a real life couple too. They are probably trying to find ways of saying as little as possible but I bet Alicia will get attacked in the usual quarters whilst Michael will be presented as "having to" say whatever he does at her behest. Oh well, regardless, no amount of petty sniping will spoil my enjoyment of TLBO! [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> That should be a mandatory question.. for every alleged pr move.. If someone  is paid to plant  a pointless story like that,he doesn't deny everything a day later because a fan asks about it.. I have yet to see a pic of Alicia in Cannes,so this whole thing is even more pointless.
> 
> 
> Sometimes Wikipedia is  very informative. There's a reason why nobody has never questioned her Oscar,her career.
> 
> 
> Thanks! And yes,he's always very generous.
> Venice Film Festival: https://youtube.com/watch?v=SFT5rHxu_M4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interview with Cianfrance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "right now" is interesting.. maybe they're trying to postpone the release date.
> Talking about Nichols,I wonder if Focus will ask Harvey to help them with the Oscar campaign for Loving..  Apparently he has really helped them for The Danish Girl..




Interesting interview Morgane, thanks for posting. Hope we hear more from Derek Cianfrance in the coming months, he seems very insightful. 

Also hope the "right now" reference to TLBOs release date extends not just to the US release but the current "expected" date of 6 January 2017 in the UK and Ireland! Outrageous it should be 4 months later!


----------



## mchris55

x

Has anyone seen XMA yet?


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> FassbenderLover, I did not realize until now that it was the girl who runs FT that questioned and found out that Michael being in Cannes was a straight up lie. Still laughing about private yatch vacations and walking in to bars like royalty.


  To rent a yacht in Cannes is expensive right? Since they're singers they must make a lot of money to afford to rent one.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Interesting interview Morgane, thanks for posting. Hope we hear more from Derek Cianfrance in the coming months, he seems very insightful.
> 
> Also hope the "right now" reference to TLBOs release date extends not just to the US release but the current "expected" date of 6 January 2017 in the UK and Ireland! Outrageous it should be 4 months later!



I can handle the wait if we get TAU to watch.


----------



## Just Askin

XMA tonight without fail &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Just Askin

Just landed a perfect condition, first print, unmarked, proof copy of The Snowman book. So tempted to read it but may just hang on and resell it depending on how well the film does. &#128064;£££&#128064;


----------



## llllllll

mchris55 said:


> x
> 
> Has anyone seen XMA yet?



x

I am actually trying to decide whether I should even spend money on that. All the reviews have been so bad and it's not like Michael will be there for the whole movie. But then again I love seeing him on the big screen.


----------



## Purusha

llllllll said:


> x
> 
> I am actually trying to decide whether I should even spend money on that. All the reviews have been so bad and it's not like Michael will be there for the whole movie. But then again I love seeing him on the big screen.



There were also good reviews, especially to Michael's performance&#65533;&#65533;
I must see it twice, so it better be good!


----------



## mchris55

llllllll said:


> x
> 
> I am actually trying to decide whether I should even spend money on that. All the reviews have been so bad and it's not like Michael will be there for the whole movie. But then again I love seeing him on the big screen.



It's different for me because I have been a huge XMEN fan since I was a kid because of the comic books. I have seen all of the films, including that awful X3. That film was SO bad, I almost didn't bother with First Class. Obviously, I'm glad I did!! So, XMA is a take my money situation. I will be there and FOX knows it!!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Interesting interview Morgane, thanks for posting. Hope we hear more from Derek Cianfrance in the coming months, he seems very insightful.
> 
> Also hope the "right now" reference to TLBOs release date extends not just to the US release but the current "expected" date of 6 January 2017 in the UK and Ireland! Outrageous it should be 4 months later!



Release Date in Germany is still 8th September. I don't want to wait any longer.


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> There were also good reviews, especially to Michael's performance&#128522;
> I must see it twice, so it better be good!



Which version are you going to watch first?


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Which version are you going to watch first?



English! That's why I'm waiting till Saturday. I have to check out if it's suitable for 8-year-olds! The boys are keen to watch it.


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> English! That's why I'm waiting till Saturday. I have to check out if it's suitable for 8-year-olds! The boys are keen to watch it.



It's a 12a here. My boy looks older so he'll scrape it. So your going to watch it twice for their sake. Lol I like your logic.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> It's a 12a here. My boy looks older so he'll scrape it. So your going to watch it twice for their sake. Lol I like your logic.



It says 12 here which means the kids can see it from the age of 6 with parental guidance. But some films are free for 6 year olds, but have a very dirty language and sexual containts which I personally find unsuitable for younger kids. So I always see films first. In this case of course it is very selfsacrificing from me. Watching MF twice will be very hard&#128521; What I do for those kids!!


----------



## Just Askin

This is so so so off topic but just came across it again and had to share cos it's brilliant . There is swearing so don't check it out if that offends you.
https://youtu.be/FtK_vfp8po8


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> It says 12 here which means the kids can see it from the age of 6 with parental guidance. But some films are free for 6 year olds, but have a very dirty language and sexual containts which I personally find unsuitable for younger kids. So I always see films first. In this case of course it is very selfsacrificing from me. Watching MF twice will be very hard&#55357;&#56841; What I do for those kids!!


Yeah same here. Boy wants to see deadpool but think a scene or 2 in that may stretch it a bit.


----------



## Just Askin

https://youtu.be/pEYsvg2aa-4
Can't wait !!!
Fassbender at his finest.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> https://youtu.be/pEYsvg2aa-4
> Can't wait !!!
> Fassbender at his finest.



Comic book movies aren't supposed to make me cry!!  :cry:


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> https://youtu.be/pEYsvg2aa-4
> Can't wait !!!
> Fassbender at his finest.



That could be an Oscar clip!!! I can't wait!!! Just take my money, FOX! My body is ready!!


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## mia1985

hi!
I haven't been here for a while and I couldn't read All the thing you guys said but I want to say something I get from All these argues that been going on for years now.

(before any thing I have to say I grew up in a country that race never has been an issue so I don't intend to offend anyone)
Maybe I am wrong but it seems to me that Michael fans are two groups one black girls who are so mad he is dating white girls now and white girls who are happy that he is finally dating white girls.
and it seem nobody sees the way I see his dating pattern .
I believe MF doesn't care about girls race ,ethnic or nationality as long as they have dark skin (any range) & are very thin, he would find them attractive .
Am I wrong ?
And by the way, I am a snow white , even paler than him and still like him a lot


----------



## Just Askin

mia1985 said:


> hi!
> I haven't been here for a while and I couldn't read All the thing you guys said but I want to say something I get from All these argues that been going on for years now.
> 
> (before any thing I have to say I grew up in a country that race never has been an issue so I don't intend to offend anyone)
> Maybe I am wrong but it seems to me that Michael fans are two groups one black girls who are so mad he is dating white girls now and white girls who are happy that he is finally dating white girls.
> and it seem nobody sees the way I see his dating pattern .
> I believe MF doesn't care about girls race ,ethnic or nationality as long as they have dark skin (any range) & are very thin, he would find them attractive .
> Am I wrong ?
> And by the way, I am a snow white , even paler than him and still like him a lot



And I think there is a third group such as yourself who couldn't careless who he is dating as long as they're happy and he keeps producing great work. I'm with you &#128079;


----------



## mia1985

Just Askin said:


> And I think there is a third group such as yourself who couldn't careless who he is dating as long as they're happy and he keeps producing great work. I'm with you &#128079;


Yes I had to mention that group that are the majority sorry 
yes as long as he is happy
 and I hope he never changes and stays as humble as he is now


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> hi!
> I haven't been here for a while and I couldn't read All the thing you guys said but I want to say something I get from All these argues that been going on for years now.
> 
> (before any thing I have to say I grew up in a country that race never has been an issue so I don't intend to offend anyone)
> Maybe I am wrong but it seems to me that Michael fans are two groups one black girls who are so mad he is dating white girls now and white girls who are happy that he is finally dating white girls.
> and it seem nobody sees the way I see his dating pattern .
> I believe MF doesn't care about girls race ,ethnic or nationality as long as they have dark skin (any range) & are very thin, he would find them attractive .
> Am I wrong ?
> And by the way, I am a snow white , even paler than him and still like him a lot




From what I've seen and heard he doesn't have such a rigid "type" that he sticks to. He's had black, Asian, mixed race, white girlfriends, not all with dark skin either. His blonde girlfriend in pre fame days was light skinned and Alicia doesn't look tanned from the time she was filming TLBO which was when they got together. Other exes have been dark skinned, others in between. And any girlfriends he had in Ireland before moving to London are very likely to have been light skinned. Then there's all the exes we know nothing about! I remember interviews Michael gave in the past; in one he said he preferred darker women and in another more recently he said he didn't have any particular preferences and it would be stupid for him to rule anyone out, or something along those lines.
At the end of the day what does it really matter as long as he's happy? [emoji3]


----------



## mia1985

pearlyqueen said:


> From what I've seen and heard he doesn't have such a rigid "type" that he sticks to. He's had black, Asian, mixed race, white girlfriends, not all with dark skin either. His blonde girlfriend in pre fame days was light skinned and Alicia doesn't look tanned from the time she was filming TLBO which was when they got together. Other exes have been dark skinned, others in between. And any girlfriends he had in Ireland before moving to London are very likely to have been light skinned. Then there's all the exes we know nothing about! I remember interviews Michael gave in the past; in one he said he preferred darker women and in another more recently he said he didn't have any particular preferences and it would be stupid for him to rule anyone out, or something along those lines.
> At the end of the day what does it really matter as long as he's happy? [emoji3]


yes maybe you're right
 but I looked at the exes photos those who I heard their names here and none of them has porcelain skin color and to me Alicia has olive skin color from light to dark .
I don't think he has ever been with a girl who has a complexion like Marion Cotillard or Michelle Dockery   
oh and forgot to say I think he likes brown eyes too
and I don't think him having a type is something wrong. everyone does, men more and famous one even more because they can choose easier.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> https://youtu.be/pEYsvg2aa-4
> Can't wait !!!
> Fassbender at his finest.



Thanks for the trailer! It's heartbreaking!


----------



## Purusha

So bought my favourite newspaper today, hoping there would be a review about XMen in it. I wasn't dissapointed! The review was neither especially good nor especially bad, but I loved following sentence:

Fassbender and McAvoy play their parts with a seriousness as if the script was written by Shakespeare himself!

I love it!


----------



## Purusha

https://inkwellco.com/2016/05/18/michael-fassbender-attends-x-men-apocalypse-premiere-in-sydney/


----------



## pearlyqueen

mia1985 said:


> yes maybe you're right
> but I looked at the exes photos those who I heard their names here and none of them has porcelain skin color and to me Alicia has olive skin color from light to dark .
> I don't think he has ever been with a girl who has a complexion like Marion Cotillard or Michelle Dockery
> oh and forgot to say I think he likes brown eyes too
> and I don't think him having a type is something wrong. everyone does, men more and famous one even more because they can choose easier.




I'm not sure what porcelain skin colour is? Sounds very light though, probably very rare too! Here's a pic of the blonde girlfriend from 10 years ago and more recently. Don't think she has brown eyes either! She said they were two kids in love and she has happy memories - lucky girl!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> https://inkwellco.com/2016/05/18/michael-fassbender-attends-x-men-apocalypse-premiere-in-sydney/




Thanks - there's quite a long video here. It all looks a bit chaotic in that cinema with fans herded in and other cinema goers free to wander over to Michael if they wanted!
Btw Purusha, maybe it's just me but I can never click on your links...


----------



## mia1985

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not sure what porcelain skin colour is? Sounds very light though, probably very rare too! Here's a pic of the blonde girlfriend from 10 years ago and more recently. Don't think she has brown eyes either! She said they were two kids in love and she has happy memories - lucky girl!
> 
> View attachment 3359751


It is the first time I see these photos she is pretty . 
and yet still I believe he has a type(nothing wrong with that) but sometimes love can effect everything.
I remember when I heard he will work with Alicia I checked to see who she is and I was pretty sure they're going to date just based on her look and a lot of people guessed that too and well we were right


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks - there's quite a long video here. It all looks a bit chaotic in that cinema with fans herded in and other cinema goers free to wander over to Michael if they wanted!
> Btw Purusha, maybe it's just me but I can never click on your links...



That's a shame! They work when I click on them...


----------



## mchris55

It really is not fair to anyone to make gross generalizations about people. 

Thanks for the articles and especially the bending spoon thing. That was really funny and cute.


----------



## mia1985

mchris55 
I don't know if you meant me, but if you're referring to what I said 
gross!!!
what is gross about what I said 
that he has a type well  It is so obvious and as I said before to me it's OK.
but if you mean about two groups thing, well I hope I did not offend anyone but I've seen about this matter on this site and on IMDb and even some of you mentioned awful things that some said on other sites like getting his eyes checked or some stuff like that
But if you were with s.one else I wish you would said directly so I wouldn't repeat my word again


----------



## Purusha

http://bloody-disgusting.com/movie/3391772/fassbender-says-alien-covenant-will-look-battered/

Does anybody have the full interview with the Herald Sun?


----------



## gingerglory

mia1985 said:


> and it seem nobody sees the way I see his dating pattern .
> I believe MF doesn't care about girls race ,ethnic or nationality as long as they have dark skin (any range) & are very thin, he would find them attractive .
> Am I wrong ?



You are not alone. I never see him have "a type". If there is a "type", I'd say brunette. Other than that, I don't feel he limits himself to race, ethnicity, nationality, age, body shape (Leasi and MG are curvy so not all of them are very skinny&#65289;, etc, etc. It's a bit like the way he chooses his roles/scripts. Maybe it's not the most appropriate comparison, but my point is he doesn't limit himself as long as he's interested in.



Just Askin said:


> And I think there is a third group such as yourself *who couldn't careless who he is dating as long as they're happy and he keeps producing great work. I'm with you *&#128079;



Count me in. I'm here to support Michael Fassbender first and foremost. I wish him happy with whomever HE chooses to date, without getting judged or even worse, getting degraded and defamed by something he didn't do just because some people don't like who he's with.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> http://bloody-disgusting.com/movie/3391772/fassbender-says-alien-covenant-will-look-battered/
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have the full interview with the Herald Sun?




I found it Purusha[emoji3]

"MICHAEL Fassbender  art house darling, two-time Oscar nominee, beloved of A-list directors  is a serious thespian. So he must be channelling serious thoughts when he puts hand to earth as mutant villain Magneto in the new X-Men: Apocalypse and proceeds to rip the planet apart from the inside out.

I think of when Ive had too many nuts and I cant go to the toilet properly.

He stops to seriously ponder the meaning of what hes just said.

I dont even know if nuts do that? Do nuts do that?

Fassbender is in Sydney, where hes filming Ridley Scotts Alien: Covenant, the sci-fi sequel to Prometheus.

Hes a big wrap for Scotts attention to detail and huge physical sets, which he describes as mixing cutting-edge NASA-like technology with an old-school element where things look used and battered, like the original Star Wars ...

On this particular Sunday evening, however, hes been let loose in order to be beamed via satellite to the London press day for X-Men: Apocalypse.

And to talk to Hit.

The third and last film on Fassbenders X-Men contract, the actor admits to getting a bit nostalgic on Apocalypse, as he and James McAvoy, Jennifer Lawrence and Nicholas Hoult  the four who entered the X-universe in 2011s First Class and carried it on in 2014s cross-generational Days Of Future Past  witnessed another, even younger class roll in.

While Hugh Jackman (who Fassbender calls such an incredible person and so positive) is definitely signing out of X-Men after the next Wolverine movie, the First Class gang isnt so sure. If Apocalypse is the end of their road, Fassbender reckons the franchise is in good hands with the largely teenage newcomers.

All of them seem a lot more together than I ever was, he laughs. Very professional and very good at what they do.

But before the kids can take over, Fassbender has a huge  and hugely emotional  Erik/Magneto arc to play out in Apocalypse.

When we meet Magneto this time, hes left his world domination days behind him, says Fassbender. Hes fallen in love, hes got a family, he works in a factory and hes not using his powers  hes almost doing manual labour as a penance. Hes just trying to live a simple life.

Fassbender had read this storyline in the comic books when he started researching First Class. He thought the turn of events which rips Eriks happiness away was a cool idea: Because this is the root of what he becomes, this Machiavellian, maniacal mutant.

As it plays out in the new movie, its unbelievably tragic. So much so, Fassbender made writer-producer Simon Kinberg and director Bryan Singer cry on set.

Thats just because Im so difficult to work with, he jokes.

Happiness torn asunder, Erik is vulnerable enough to be recruited by Apocalypse, whos on a mission to enact judgment day on Earth and humankind.


Played by The Force Awakens Oscar Isaac in blue make-up and chunky costume, Apocalypse is an ancient, seriously powerful mutant. He sees himself as a god, says Fassbender, so thats a few levels more than Eriks megalomania.

Its high stakes on screen, but on set Fassbender could appreciate the ridiculousness of it all.

There were times I looked at Oscar and we were both dressed up as superheroes and I was like, Were grown men, you realise? I remember heading back to the trailers and I had a polystyrene cup of coffee in my hand, with my helmet on and my cape blowing in the wind and hes going back like (makes squelching noises) in his squeaky Apocalypse outfit ...

But you just have to re-engage the eight-year-old, let yourself go and really commit. If you dont commit to these things, itll be neither here nor there, itll just fall flat.

Fassbenders commitment extends to greeting Apocalypse in their first meeting with the F word. He wanted to say it in this film because Hugh had it in First Class and James got it in the last one.

Once again: serious thespian.

Fassbender, who was born in Germany, moved to the south of Ireland aged two and got his first taste of performing as a kid making up sketches with a mate. When his secondary school started doing drama classes, he tried it out and that was that.

In his 20s, he mixed the odd TV drama job with a lot of bar work, but his big break didnt come until he was 30, when first-time feature director Steve McQueen chose him to play an Irish ********** in 2008s Hunger.

Having pushed so hard for so long to make a career happen, the now 39-year-old Fassbender has found it hard to slow down. Hes since made more than 20 movies, among them Tarantinos Inglourious Basterds, McQueens Shame and 12 Years a Slave, period pieces Jane Eyre and A Dangerous Method, Macbeth, Steve Jobs (which garnered Fassbenders second Oscar nomination) and the upcoming video game adaptation Assassins Creed.

The furious pace could be down to the fact that were going to die some day and I want to leave a catalogue of work behind, he says. Or it could be that theres times where one is at their creative peak and then its going to slide off, so I want to do as much as I can in that moment.

He swears, however, that hell take a break after Alien: Covenant: Time for a holiday, for sure.

Funnily enough, the last break Fassbender had was in Australia. Hed been filming The Light Between Oceans  an adaptation of M.L. Stedmans novel, which Fassbender calls an old-fashioned tale about good people that make bad decisions and how they deal with it  in Dunedin, New Zealand and Stanley, Tasmania in late 2014.

When the shoot wrapped, he thought: Im down this part of the world ... might as well stay here for Christmas. That he did, renting a house by the beach in NSW for a month and flying his family over to join him.

Besides getting along with the people (hes got a great working relationship with Macbeth director Justin Kurzel), Fassbender loves how reverent Aussies are towards their beaches.

You have these barbecue areas where families can get together and communities can get together for free  I think thats a very cool thing. Its pretty special here.

A few months later, Ridley Scott called him to discuss Alien: Covenant. At the time, the director was tossing up whether the project would be filmed in Australia or Canada.

Recalls Fassbender: Im like, Do it in Australia! Do it in Australia!.

There may be one more reason he holds the land Down Under in such a positive light. It was on the set of The Light Between Oceans that he met Alicia Vikander.

In the movie, which opens here in November, the pair play husband and wife who rescue a baby from a drifting rowboat and raise her as their own.


Fassbender and the Swedish Oscar-winner have been a low-key couple (though Vikander did plant a kiss on Fassbender at the Academy Awards) ever since.

Adding his co-star to the list of things (beautiful story, director Derek Cianfrance) that attracted him to the project, Fassbender calls Vikander amazing.

From day one I knew that she was pretty special. Shes formidable. Shes very dedicated ... (It was) just a real pleasure to work together with her on that.

The science fiction of Alien: Covenant couldnt be further from that old fashioned experience. Fassbender is once again playing David, the creepy AI synthetic with a Lawrence of Arabia obsession and a hair-dying habit.

In the new film, a ships crew find David, the only survivor of the Prometheus expedition, alone on a remote planet.

He is creepy, says Fassbender, grinning like thats a good thing. And hes back in a whole new way ...


http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...e/news-story/8fdf03a82d84d876b494ec85fc5c30a3


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> I found it Purusha[emoji3]
> 
> "MICHAEL Fassbender  art house darling, two-time Oscar nominee, beloved of A-list directors  is a serious thespian. So he must be channelling serious thoughts when he puts hand to earth as mutant villain Magneto in the new X-Men: Apocalypse and proceeds to rip the planet apart from the inside out.
> 
> I think of when Ive had too many nuts and I cant go to the toilet properly.
> 
> He stops to seriously ponder the meaning of what hes just said.
> 
> I dont even know if nuts do that? Do nuts do that?
> 
> Fassbender is in Sydney, where hes filming Ridley Scotts Alien: Covenant, the sci-fi sequel to Prometheus.
> 
> Hes a big wrap for Scotts attention to detail and huge physical sets, which he describes as mixing cutting-edge NASA-like technology with an old-school element where things look used and battered, like the original Star Wars ...
> 
> On this particular Sunday evening, however, hes been let loose in order to be beamed via satellite to the London press day for X-Men: Apocalypse.
> 
> And to talk to Hit.
> 
> The third and last film on Fassbenders X-Men contract, the actor admits to getting a bit nostalgic on Apocalypse, as he and James McAvoy, Jennifer Lawrence and Nicholas Hoult  the four who entered the X-universe in 2011s First Class and carried it on in 2014s cross-generational Days Of Future Past  witnessed another, even younger class roll in.
> 
> While Hugh Jackman (who Fassbender calls such an incredible person and so positive) is definitely signing out of X-Men after the next Wolverine movie, the First Class gang isnt so sure. If Apocalypse is the end of their road, Fassbender reckons the franchise is in good hands with the largely teenage newcomers.
> 
> All of them seem a lot more together than I ever was, he laughs. Very professional and very good at what they do.
> 
> But before the kids can take over, Fassbender has a huge  and hugely emotional  Erik/Magneto arc to play out in Apocalypse.
> 
> When we meet Magneto this time, hes left his world domination days behind him, says Fassbender. Hes fallen in love, hes got a family, he works in a factory and hes not using his powers  hes almost doing manual labour as a penance. Hes just trying to live a simple life.
> 
> Fassbender had read this storyline in the comic books when he started researching First Class. He thought the turn of events which rips Eriks happiness away was a cool idea: Because this is the root of what he becomes, this Machiavellian, maniacal mutant.
> 
> As it plays out in the new movie, its unbelievably tragic. So much so, Fassbender made writer-producer Simon Kinberg and director Bryan Singer cry on set.
> 
> Thats just because Im so difficult to work with, he jokes.
> 
> Happiness torn asunder, Erik is vulnerable enough to be recruited by Apocalypse, whos on a mission to enact judgment day on Earth and humankind.
> 
> 
> Played by The Force Awakens Oscar Isaac in blue make-up and chunky costume, Apocalypse is an ancient, seriously powerful mutant. He sees himself as a god, says Fassbender, so thats a few levels more than Eriks megalomania.
> 
> Its high stakes on screen, but on set Fassbender could appreciate the ridiculousness of it all.
> 
> There were times I looked at Oscar and we were both dressed up as superheroes and I was like, Were grown men, you realise? I remember heading back to the trailers and I had a polystyrene cup of coffee in my hand, with my helmet on and my cape blowing in the wind and hes going back like (makes squelching noises) in his squeaky Apocalypse outfit ...
> 
> But you just have to re-engage the eight-year-old, let yourself go and really commit. If you dont commit to these things, itll be neither here nor there, itll just fall flat.
> 
> Fassbenders commitment extends to greeting Apocalypse in their first meeting with the F word. He wanted to say it in this film because Hugh had it in First Class and James got it in the last one.
> 
> Once again: serious thespian.
> 
> Fassbender, who was born in Germany, moved to the south of Ireland aged two and got his first taste of performing as a kid making up sketches with a mate. When his secondary school started doing drama classes, he tried it out and that was that.
> 
> In his 20s, he mixed the odd TV drama job with a lot of bar work, but his big break didnt come until he was 30, when first-time feature director Steve McQueen chose him to play an Irish ********** in 2008s Hunger.
> 
> Having pushed so hard for so long to make a career happen, the now 39-year-old Fassbender has found it hard to slow down. Hes since made more than 20 movies, among them Tarantinos Inglourious Basterds, McQueens Shame and 12 Years a Slave, period pieces Jane Eyre and A Dangerous Method, Macbeth, Steve Jobs (which garnered Fassbenders second Oscar nomination) and the upcoming video game adaptation Assassins Creed.
> 
> The furious pace could be down to the fact that were going to die some day and I want to leave a catalogue of work behind, he says. Or it could be that theres times where one is at their creative peak and then its going to slide off, so I want to do as much as I can in that moment.
> 
> He swears, however, that hell take a break after Alien: Covenant: Time for a holiday, for sure.
> 
> Funnily enough, the last break Fassbender had was in Australia. Hed been filming The Light Between Oceans  an adaptation of M.L. Stedmans novel, which Fassbender calls an old-fashioned tale about good people that make bad decisions and how they deal with it  in Dunedin, New Zealand and Stanley, Tasmania in late 2014.
> 
> When the shoot wrapped, he thought: Im down this part of the world ... might as well stay here for Christmas. That he did, renting a house by the beach in NSW for a month and flying his family over to join him.
> 
> Besides getting along with the people (hes got a great working relationship with Macbeth director Justin Kurzel), Fassbender loves how reverent Aussies are towards their beaches.
> 
> You have these barbecue areas where families can get together and communities can get together for free  I think thats a very cool thing. Its pretty special here.
> 
> A few months later, Ridley Scott called him to discuss Alien: Covenant. At the time, the director was tossing up whether the project would be filmed in Australia or Canada.
> 
> Recalls Fassbender: Im like, Do it in Australia! Do it in Australia!.
> 
> There may be one more reason he holds the land Down Under in such a positive light. It was on the set of The Light Between Oceans that he met Alicia Vikander.
> 
> In the movie, which opens here in November, the pair play husband and wife who rescue a baby from a drifting rowboat and raise her as their own.
> 
> 
> Fassbender and the Swedish Oscar-winner have been a low-key couple (though Vikander did plant a kiss on Fassbender at the Academy Awards) ever since.
> 
> Adding his co-star to the list of things (beautiful story, director Derek Cianfrance) that attracted him to the project, Fassbender calls Vikander amazing.
> 
> From day one I knew that she was pretty special. Shes formidable. Shes very dedicated ... (It was) just a real pleasure to work together with her on that.
> 
> The science fiction of Alien: Covenant couldnt be further from that old fashioned experience. Fassbender is once again playing David, the creepy AI synthetic with a Lawrence of Arabia obsession and a hair-dying habit.
> 
> In the new film, a ships crew find David, the only survivor of the Prometheus expedition, alone on a remote planet.
> 
> He is creepy, says Fassbender, grinning like thats a good thing. And hes back in a whole new way ...
> 
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...e/news-story/8fdf03a82d84d876b494ec85fc5c30a3



That's great Pearly! Thanks!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

mia1985 said:


> hi!
> I haven't been here for a while and I couldn't read All the thing you guys said but I want to say something I get from All these argues that been going on for years now.
> 
> (before any thing I have to say I grew up in a country that race never has been an issue so I don't intend to offend anyone)
> Maybe I am wrong but it seems to me that Michael fans are two groups one black girls who are so mad he is dating white girls now and white girls who are happy that he is finally dating white girls.
> and it seem nobody sees the way I see his dating pattern .
> I believe MF doesn't care about girls race ,ethnic or nationality as long as they have dark skin (any range) & are very thin, he would find them attractive .
> Am I wrong ?
> And by the way, I am a snow white , even paler than him and still like him a lot


 I agree wit this, especially his dating choice the past couple of years. I'm not saying that throughout all his life he's dated one type of female. Its obvious when he was younger his appeal was to a certain type. However as he got older his choice in the type of women he's had relationships have changed. He's grown, he can and will date who he pleases. What I don't like is the assumption that all his exes were insignificant and they didn't matter and AV is the only female in the world he's ever loved. It's disrespectful not only to him but the other women


----------



## Just Askin

Just back from watching XMA.
Somebody, Erik needs a hug.
Magneto needs his own film
and Charles is funny.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Just back from watching XMA.
> Somebody, Erik needs a hug.
> Magneto needs his own film
> and Charles is funny.




Haha, best review I've seen yet! Hope it's worth seeing it at the IMAX next week[emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

He is creepy, says Fassbender, grinning like thats a good thing. And hes back in a whole new way ...

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...e/news-story/8fdf03a82d84d876b494ec85fc5c30a3[/QUOTE]

His part would be creepy and interesting in this new Aliens story as a left-a-head only AI.


----------



## JetSetGo!

mia1985 said:


> mchris55
> I don't know if you meant me, but if you're referring to what I said
> gross!!!
> what is gross about what I said
> that he has a type well  It is so obvious and as I said before to me it's OK.
> but if you mean about two groups thing, well I hope I did not offend anyone but I've seen about this matter on this site and on IMDb and even some of you mentioned awful things that some said on other sites like getting his eyes checked or some stuff like that
> But if you were with s.one else I wish you would said directly so I wouldn't repeat my word again



I believe she meant "gross" as in this definition:

"When someone assumes something and ends up with a wrong impression or belief. For example: if a person says, "All girls like to wear pink frilly dresses" that would be a gross generalization"

Not gross as in disgusting.


----------



## mia1985

FassbenderLover said:


> I agree wit this, especially his dating choice the past couple of years. I'm not saying that throughout all his life he's dated one type of female. Its obvious when he was younger his appeal was to a certain type. However as he got older his choice in the type of women he's had relationships have changed. He's grown, he can and will date who he pleases. What I don't like is the assumption that all his exes were insignificant and they didn't matter and AV is the only female in the world he's ever loved. It's disrespectful not only to him but the other women


well I believe nobody can say they are in love or not except themselves. I mean nobody knows them in person .
photos and words about actors love life prove nothing.
Sometimes when I see on internet that people assume two actors are in love just based on some photos or something they say about each other, I cant help but laugh.
 I mean for God sake these people are actors. their job is to pretend. the can put on an act anytime they want
the more talented they are the easier it will be 
(I am talking about all actors not just these two)


----------



## mia1985

JetSetGo! said:


> I believe she meant "gross" as in this definition:
> 
> "When someone assumes something and ends up with a wrong impression or belief. For example: if a person says, "All girls like to wear pink frilly dresses" that would be a gross generalization"
> 
> Not gross as in disgusting.


Oh thanks I didn't know gross has another definition 
So many English words to learn


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, best review I've seen yet! Hope it's worth seeing it at the IMAX next week[emoji6]



Best review I read so far! Do you think the kids will be ok with it?


----------



## Just Askin

Fassbender is class.


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Best review I read so far! Do you think the kids will be ok with it?



My thoughts totally from a mum's view, avoiding spoilers and considering their ages...Very long, some bits will go straight over their head (lots of sugar/colour/preservative free snacks needed). Go 3D, they will love the battle scenes and CGI. Few bits could be a little distressing depending on how 'emotional' the boys are. Violence is wall bashing not gore, apart from a brief visit from our adamantium friend, which is more blood than guts. Oh, a main character gets a bit bloodied but again not gore.
I would happily make it my responsibility to check it out before them...Why?...Because it's the parent thing to do....and nothing to do with the fact that Fassbender is amazing in this and my kids had to remind me to close my mouth and stop drooling!!!


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> My thoughts totally from a mum's view, avoiding spoilers and considering their ages...Very long, some bits will go straight over their head (lots of sugar/colour/preservative free snacks needed). Go 3D, they will love the battle scenes and CGI. Few bits could be a little distressing depending on how 'emotional' the boys are. Violence is wall bashing not gore, apart from a brief visit from our adamantium friend, which is more blood than guts. Oh, a main character gets a bit bloodied but again not gore.
> I would happily make it my responsibility to check it out before them...Why?...Because it's the parent thing to do....and nothing to do with the fact that Fassbender is amazing in this and my kids had to remind me to close my mouth and stop drooling!!!



Thanks for your opinion. I wish it was tomorrow evening!!!
Of course I only watch it twice because it's my parental duty! Nothing at all to do with MF&#128521;


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some new on set pics of Alien Covenant in this article

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Fassbender-scheduled-August-2017-release.html


----------



## JetSetGo!

mia1985 said:


> Oh thanks I didn't know gross has another definition
> So many English words to learn



I can definitely see how it can be confusing. Gross has many uses in English.


----------



## Just Askin

Cute.
https://youtu.be/cEviBz1QcgI


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Cute.
> https://youtu.be/cEviBz1QcgI



Cute interview!  Thanks for sharing!

Michael confirms he's playing that German/Austrian serial killer too.  Or maybe it was already confirmed and I just missed it?


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Cute interview!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Michael confirms he's playing that German/Austrian serial killer too.  Or maybe it was already confirmed and I just missed it?



He also confirms he is a shark indeed. How can you miss that?


----------



## gingerglory

> But the future that everyone seems to wonder most about is of Jennifer Lawrence&#8217;s Mystique. The actress&#8217; three-picture deal expires with X-Men: Apocalypse (along with James McAvoy, Michael Fassbender, and Nicholas Hoult), and Lawrence is the one who vacillates the most between officially agreeing to do another film.
> 
> &#8220;Fassbender and McAvoy and I were all talking,&#8221; she says, &#8220;Like, &#8216;Will you come back?&#8217; &#8216;I dunno.&#8217; &#8216;I&#8217;ll come back, if you come back.&#8217; Fox should be terrified because the deal we made was like if one of us doesn&#8217;t come back, none of us are.&#8221;
> 
> The actress is quite honest about how much she dislikes the blue body paint required for Mystique (&#8220;You go in and you realize you&#8217;re rock bottom and like this sucks and it could not suck more&#8221 and in the years since 2011&#8217;s X-Men: First Class, she&#8217;s grown into arguably the most in-demand young actress in Hollywood.
> 
> &#8220;I would love to come back,&#8221; says Lawrence. &#8220;I love the fans and I love the character. But then you realize how important your year is, like how important three months out of your year is. I don&#8217;t know. I shouldn&#8217;t be that honest.&#8221;
> 
> This one might take a studio executive with superpowers to figure out.



http://www.ew.com/article/2016/05/19/x-men-will-jennifer-lawrence-return



> Of these four actors, Jennifer Lawrence has always seemed the least likely to return, despite her saying that she enjoys these movies. Her career has skyrocketed since she signed on to X-Men: First Class, so it&#8217;s not like this franchise is the only thing keeping her afloat. She&#8217;s also mentioned before how she doesn&#8217;t like wearing the blue body paint for scenes showing Mystique&#8217;s true appearance, so that could deter her from reprising the role. As for the others, their future with the franchise is also unclear, especially Michael Fassbender. Like Lawrence, his career has taken off in recent years, and he&#8217;s now involved with the Prometheus/Alien and Assassin&#8217;s Creed franchises, so he has plenty to keep himself busy.
> 
> Assuming that these four don&#8217;t all return together, I&#8217;m guessing that at minimum, James McAvoy will eventually reprise Charles Xavier. The bald telepath is expected to be part of the New Mutants movie, and if that ends up taking places soon after X-Men: Apocalypse or in the 1990s, then McAvoy&#8217;s Professor X stands the better chance of appearing than Patrick Stewart&#8217;s. He&#8217;s the headmaster at the school where most of the mutant superheroes live, so it&#8217;s harder to explain his absence than it is to write out Magneto, Mystique and Beast.



http://www.cinemablend.com/new/Deal-3-Big-X-Men-Stars-Made-About-Future-Movies-132077.html


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Cute.
> https://youtu.be/cEviBz1QcgI



Thanks for the Link!

Did he really say he hopes to speak German with Unterwegers accent? That would be Austrian. He'll never manage this!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Thanks for the Link!
> 
> Did he really say he hopes to speak German with Unterwegers accent? That would be Austrian. He'll never manage this!!!



Ha the benefit of only speaking one language, I can't tell the difference so can believe the fantasy.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> He also confirms he is a shark indeed. How can you miss that?



LOL!  Lots of breaking news in that interview indeed!


----------



## Allie28

https://twitter.com/MissLadySkylar


----------



## pearlyqueen

Found another video of Michael at the Sydney premiere. 
The interviewer comes over as something of an amateur - and why do they all ask him exactly the same questions?? Can't be that difficult to do a bit of homework in advance.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/iYTCMp1B9FU


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Found another video of Michael at the Sydney premiere.
> The interviewer comes over as something of an amateur - and why do they all ask him exactly the same questions?? Can't be that difficult to do a bit of homework in advance.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/iYTCMp1B9FU



Thanks for the link. You are absolutely right! These interviewers could ask different questions. It would be better for him, too instead of giving the same answers again and again. His ears must have been bleeding after that evening. &#128514;

Anyway! I love the way he pronounces the "f"! Very sexy!!!


----------



## Selayang430

Bought the tickets for tonight's 3D XMA. The most direct way of support is make contribution  to box office. Also Time to introduce Magneto to my nephew. He is already very excited about Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> Bought the tickets for tonight's 3D XMA. The most direct way of support is make contribution  to box office. Also Time to introduce Magneto to my nephew. He is already very excited about Assassin's Creed.



Have fun! I'm going tonight too! Just six hours to go.


----------



## Selayang430

Purusha said:


> Have fun! I'm going tonight too! Just six hours to go.



Thanks! You too! There is another hour for me for the 1030pm show


----------



## Hackensack

And to all of you: I'm not going until next Friday!  It doesn't open in the US until Memorial Day weekend--which is a very good date for the film, but I'm a little envious of everyone who sees it sooner.


----------



## Allie28

IMDb has a slide show of Michael through the years....

http://www.imdb.com/x-men/michael-f...22105344?imageid=rm1603148544&linkId=24725106


----------



## FassbenderLover

mia1985 said:


> well I believe nobody can say they are in love or not except themselves. I mean nobody knows them in person .
> photos and words about actors love life prove nothing.
> Sometimes when I see on internet that people assume two actors are in love just based on some photos or something they say about each other, I cant help but laugh.
> I mean for God sake these people are actors. their job is to pretend. the can put on an act anytime they want
> the more talented they are the easier it will be
> (I am talking about all actors not just these two)


----------



## Purusha

So, I've seen it.

At least it's diverting, though not really thrilling. And very suddenly it was over!
Michael's performance was heartbreaking in the beginning but due to silly suit and ridiculous helmet - well a bit ridiculous. I hope they'll give him an invisible helmet and normal clothes if he does one more&#128522; It's a shame when you can't see his face. 
The action scenes where overdrawn and that's why they don't seem scary but ridiculous too. The kids will love it!


----------



## Selayang430

Purusha said:


> So, I've seen it.
> 
> At least it's diverting, though not really thrilling. And very suddenly it was over!
> Michael's performance was heartbreaking in the beginning but due to silly suit and ridiculous helmet - well a bit ridiculous. I hope they'll give him an invisible helmet and normal clothes if he does one more&#128522; It's a shame when you can't see his face.
> The action scenes where overdrawn and that's why they don't seem scary but ridiculous too. The kids will love it!



Michael 's performance is good especially the first half when he spoke and sang polish. It looked ridiculous in the second half when he was in that purple clothes and helmet. When Apocalypse 'made " a brand new one to him, I can't help but laugh at it. Michael tried to look serious  but that helmet was just too plain funny and ridiculous


----------



## kashlo

Who is the biggest flirt?









typical haha


----------



## Mguinane

Yes! I love it


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> So, I've seen it.
> 
> At least it's diverting, though not really thrilling. And very suddenly it was over!
> Michael's performance was heartbreaking in the beginning but due to silly suit and ridiculous helmet - well a bit ridiculous. I hope they'll give him an invisible helmet and normal clothes if he does one more&#128522; It's a shame when you can't see his face.
> The action scenes where overdrawn and that's why they don't seem scary but ridiculous too. The kids will love it!


 Definitely a springboard for the new cast. Fassbender has outgrown the group. I would love a Magneto rich film, so much to explore.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Definitely a springboard for the new cast. Fassbender has outgrown the group. I would love a Magneto rich film, so much to explore.




Yeah, totally agree. Haven't seen the film yet but I've heard his best parts come early on in the film when he has something more substantial to work with. Can't see him signing up to any more of these films, unless there was one just about Magneto!


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> IMDb has a slide show of Michael through the years....
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/x-men/michael-f...22105344?imageid=rm1603148544&linkId=24725106


Where is The Devil's Whore?








Purusha said:


> So, I've seen it.
> 
> At least it's diverting, though not really thrilling. And very suddenly it was over!
> Michael's performance was heartbreaking in the beginning but due to silly suit and ridiculous helmet - well a bit ridiculous. *I hope they'll give him an invisible helmet and normal clothes if he does one more*&#128522; It's a shame when you can't see his face.
> The action scenes where overdrawn and that's why they don't seem scary but ridiculous too. The kids will love it!


  Glad to hear that you all have enjoyed his performance. I'm reading very positive reactions from other people who have watched it. 


@A24: where young Christopher Plummer ends, Michael Fassbender begins #uncanny http://twitter.com/A24/status/733763441010315264/photo/1




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Fassbender-scheduled-August-2017-release.html

Does anyone know if he will attend the NYC premiere?


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Where is The Devil's Whore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you all have enjoyed his performance. I'm reading very positive reactions from other people who have watched it.
> 
> 
> @A24: where young Christopher Plummer ends, Michael Fassbender begins #uncanny http://twitter.com/A24/status/733763441010315264/photo/1
> View attachment 3362669
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Fassbender-scheduled-August-2017-release.html
> 
> *Does anyone know if he will attend the NYC premiere?*



I hope he does. It would be the one of the last events for XMEN and would be fun to see him with the cast for a final time!


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> So, I've seen it.
> 
> At least it's diverting, though not really thrilling. And very suddenly it was over!
> Michael's performance was heartbreaking in the beginning but due to silly suit and ridiculous helmet - well a bit ridiculous. I hope they'll give him an invisible helmet and normal clothes if he does one more&#128522; It's a shame when you can't see his face.
> The action scenes where overdrawn and that's why they don't seem scary but ridiculous too. The kids will love it!



I am glad you liked it! Magneto's costume looks over the top haha 
Did you watch it in English and German?


----------



## Hackensack

The Devil's Whore (or The Devil's Mistress) was a television miniseries a few years ago about the English Civil War.  It's available through amazon.


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> I am glad you liked it! Magneto's costume looks over the top haha
> Did you watch it in English and German?



Yes. I went there with the boys yesterday to see it in German. Don't like his german voice. Never did! But I found it more boring this time. As I focused on Michael the first time I saw it, I now realized that there's not much exitement there. Even the scene where Erik loses his family isn't really thrilling. There could have been more drama. Maybe that's what some reviews ment by saying Michael was phoning it in. But that was the script. Not enough time for drama. They could have done better. The boys liked it. And this silly suit! Even the boys said it was ridiculous. FC and DOFP where a lot better. More thrilling. But it was entertaining.


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> Where is The Devil's Whore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that you all have enjoyed his performance. I'm reading very positive reactions from other people who have watched it.
> 
> 
> @A24: where young Christopher Plummer ends, Michael Fassbender begins #uncanny http://twitter.com/A24/status/733763441010315264/photo/1
> View attachment 3362669
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Fassbender-scheduled-August-2017-release.html
> 
> Does anyone know if he will attend the NYC premiere?



When is the NYC premiere?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - I know the one in Chalk Farm? I think he was a popular barman and he's still mates with some of his coworkers from back then [emoji3]



Just seen this on that scary site. What pocket do you carry your wide lense camera in? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
What do you mean only tourists do that ? &#128527;&#128527;&#128527;


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Just seen this on that scary site. What pocket do you carry your wide lense camera in? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> What do you mean only tourists do that ? &#128527;&#128527;&#128527;



What's this screenshot you postest?


----------



## Purusha

posted - sorry. This thing keeps on changing my words! I hate it!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Just seen this on that scary site. What pocket do you carry your wide lense camera in? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> What do you mean only tourists do that ? [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]




No amount of logic is any use when dealing with irrational people! I'm a Londoner like you - naturally we never venture into Soho or go see anything in the West End....LOL


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> No amount of logic is any use when dealing with irrational people! I'm a Londoner like you - naturally we never venture into Soho or go see anything in the West End....LOL



Visited London 2 years ago as tourist for a short trip. Just knew that the areas near China Town and London eye are very happening. Is the  West End part mostly for tourists?


----------



## mchris55

Like moths to a flame....


----------



## Just Askin

It was just something someone pointed out to me from one of those 'mylifeissoboringiamgoingtohatefassbenderandvikander' sites. Blogger was insisting that they went to Soho cos it would get them attention.Then someone was making the point that going to watch a play in London is just something people do and not a big deal and no one takes any notice.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> No amount of logic is any use when dealing with irrational people! I'm a Londoner like you - naturally we never venture into Soho or go see anything in the West End....LOL



I just find it amusing that someone with so much to say actually knows so little.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Visited London 2 years ago as tourist for a short trip. Just knew that the areas near China Town and London eye are very happening. Is the  West End part mostly for tourists?



If your visiting London it's definitely somewhere you should see. If you live in London you can use it daily or not venture there ever. This year I've been in Soho every week day but prior to that I hadn't been for a year (it takes me 15 mins to get there by tube), last time I went to the theatre. It is very touristy as are lots of places in central London. Lots of places would probably close if it wasn't for the tourism but that doesn't make it any easier when you have to fight through hundreds of camera waving people when you just want to get to work on time lol (and yes I do it to on holiday). It's not considered REAL London as not many 'nirmal' Londoners could possibly afford to live there. My amusement at the original post was that MF and AV would go watch Les Mis to get photographed. Er...no..people are there to watch Les Mis no matter who you are.  Hope you enjoyed your holiday. What else did you see.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> If your visiting London it's definitely somewhere you should see. If you live in London you can use it daily or not venture there ever. This year I've been in Soho every week day but prior to that I hadn't been for a year (it takes me 15 mins to get there by tube), last time I went to the theatre. It is very touristy as are lots of places in central London. Lots of places would probably close if it wasn't for the tourism but that doesn't make it any easier when you have to fight through hundreds of camera waving people when you just want to get to work on time lol (and yes I do it to on holiday). It's not considered REAL London as not many 'nirmal' Londoners could possibly afford to live there. My amusement at the original post was that MF and AV would go watch Les Mis to get photographed. Er...no..people are there to watch Les Mis no matter who you are.  Hope you enjoyed your holiday. What else did you see.



Understand that sometimes Tourists areas are pain to locals due to heavy traffic etc. I was on tour with family and went to London from Paris via Eurostar. Like most tourists, we went to Chinatown, having dim sum there, London eye, Oxford (the one where Harry Potter was filmed) , madam Tussauds ( the first wax was cumberbatch.....). A colleague of mine told me he worked in Goldman Sachs London for 2 years never been to madam tussauds. Think it is an almost for- tourist -only place. Personally found that  London is a more happening place than Paris. 

I saw that blog. They went there on MF's birthday eve. 
Some comments (non English)  said why they watched a sad story on birthday eve? Lol.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I just find it amusing that someone with so much to say actually knows so little.



We call this "know a little bit, talk like representatives"!


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Like moths to a flame....



Remember when some were trying to forbid others from talking about tumblr posts on here. LOL look at the very same people now


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> Yes. I went there with the boys yesterday to see it in German. Don't like his german voice. Never did! But I found it more boring this time. As I focused on Michael the first time I saw it, I now realized that there's not much exitement there. Even the scene where Erik loses his family isn't really thrilling. There could have been more drama. Maybe that's what some reviews ment by saying Michael was phoning it in. But that was the script. Not enough time for drama. They could have done better. The boys liked it. And this silly suit! Even the boys said it was ridiculous. FC and DOFP where a lot better. More thrilling. But it was entertaining.



Thanks for the review! I'll be seeing it this upcoming weekend!!


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> Thanks for the review! I'll be seeing it this upcoming weekend!!



Have fun and let me know how you liked it!


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Remember when some were trying to forbid others from talking about tumblr posts on here. LOL look at the very same people now



Let's also not forget the uproar over poor dental health, lol!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Understand that sometimes Tourists areas are pain to locals due to heavy traffic etc. I was on tour with family and went to London from Paris via Eurostar. Like most tourists, we went to Chinatown, having dim sum there, London eye, Oxford (the one where Harry Potter was filmed) , madam Tussauds ( the first wax was cumberbatch.....). A colleague of mine told me he worked in Goldman Sachs London for 2 years never been to madam tussauds. Think it is an almost for- tourist -only place. Personally found that  London is a more happening place than Paris.
> 
> I saw that blog. They went there on MF's birthday eve.
> Some comments (non English)  said why they watched a sad story on birthday eve? Lol.



All have to be visited at least once. Next time try the parks and get a list of places just outside the West End. Museums are all amazing too.
Wasn't sure where it was from , someone just mentioned it to me cos they are doing a project on the evils of unchecked media..Lol obviously not the official tittle but that's the idea behind it...And they know I'm a bit partial to a bit of Fassbender. Not venturing into that mind set, too much REAL life to deal with. Think buttons are trying to be pushed as we speak but ... Nah not today mate! Where is that ignore button.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> All have to be visited at least once. Next time try the parks and get a list of places just outside the West End. Museums are all amazing too.
> Wasn't sure where it was from , someone just mentioned it to me cos they are doing a project on the evils of unchecked media..Lol obviously not the official tittle but that's the idea behind it...And they know I'm a bit partial to a bit of Fassbender. Not venturing into that mind set, too much REAL life to deal with. Think buttons are trying to be pushed as we speak but ... Nah not today mate! Where is that ignore button.



If got chance to visit again, museum and opera are on my priority list. 
Argument  online is just for fun, won't invest too much into it since it has no bearing in actual daily life. We have bills and mortgage to pay, even paip to be repaired among others - plate full!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> If got chance to visit again, museum and opera are on my priority list.
> Argument  online is just for fun, won't invest too much into it since it has no bearing in actual daily life. We have bills and mortgage to pay, even paip to be repaired among others - plate full!



Not too keen on opera. Actually that's a bit unfair as I've never been to a full performance. Maybe one day.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> If got chance to visit again, museum and opera are on my priority list.
> Argument  online is just for fun, won't invest too much into it since it has no bearing in actual daily life. We have bills and mortgage to pay, even paip to be repaired among others - plate full!



Ok i've just seen where that post was actually from now.&#128586;&#128584;&#128585;. Annyyywaayyyyssss


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Not too keen on opera. Actually that's a bit unfair as I've never been to a full performance. Maybe one day.



Not into opera too just want to experience it. My friend fell asleep in an opera show  - language is a problem as the show was in Austrian/ German


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> Not into opera too just want to experience it. My friend fell asleep in an opera show  - language is a problem as the show was in Austrian/ German



Ha, ha! My friend fell asleep too, when we've been to Sydney Opera! Can't blame him. We were watching Le Figaro in Italian. I could see the subtitles but he couldn't! And he's more into Hardrock!


----------



## Selayang430

Purusha said:


> Ha, ha! My friend fell asleep too, when we've been to Sydney Opera! Can't blame him. We were watching Le Figaro in Italian. I could see the subtitles but he couldn't! And he's more into Hardrock!



Opera is really not everyone 's cup of tea. The first 15 minutes might be a bit thrilled but after that most likely leave only boredom. There are both language and culture barriers to appreciate opera.


----------



## Purusha

Selayang430 said:


> Opera is really not everyone 's cup of tea. The first 15 minutes might be a bit thrilled but after that most likely leave only boredom. There are both language and culture barriers to appreciate opera.



Definately! I enjoy musicals and theatre far more! 
That's why I love visiting London. I've seen Rowan Atkinson and Kenneth Branagh live so far, maybe one day Michael might play theatre again? Then I go and see him, too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Definately! I enjoy musicals and theatre far more!
> 
> That's why I love visiting London. I've seen Rowan Atkinson and Kenneth Branagh live so far, maybe one day Michael might play theatre again? Then I go and see him, too.




I wouldn't rule out Michael in West End theatre; many of his friends and contemporaries are doing it regularly. Also the art galleries and markets in London should be on the must visit list!


----------



## Purusha

Have any of you seen "Winnie the Bear"? I don't know from which year it is but he was really young and soooo cute in it. I mean Michael. not the bear!


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Have any of you seen "Winnie the Bear"? I don't know from which year it is but he was really young and soooo cute in it. I mean Michael. not the bear!



Swoon. Have you seen The Making Of...can't remember what it's called but have a search on YouTube. He is really sweet training with the bears.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I wouldn't rule out Michael in West End theatre; many of his friends and contemporaries are doing it regularly. Also the art galleries and markets in London should be on the must visit list!



Would love this, think he would do well but wonder if he thinks so himself. I'd be there every night if he did!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> Have any of you seen "Winnie the Bear"? I don't know from which year it is but he was really young and soooo cute in it. I mean Michael. not the bear!




It's called " A Bear Named Winnie". I've seen it, it's shown on TV here a couple of times a year. It's supposedly the true life "origin" story of Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Would love this, think he would do well but wonder if he thinks so himself. I'd be there every night if he did!!!




He hasn't done any stage work for 10 years. I know he prefers film as a medium but many actors consider theatre makes them better at their craft. 
Lol, it's true he'd be there every night and he may well think that. But it would only be for 3 months if he wanted, and when he makes a film he can be somewhere working 3 months for 16 hours a day, 6 days a week.


----------



## Just Askin

Lol I meant I would be there every night.  I wonder if he has the self belief he can do it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lol I meant I would be there every night.  I wonder if he has the self belief he can do it.


Oh right, I get you! Ha ha watching his performance or at the stage door? &#128540;


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Have any of you seen "Winnie the Bear"? I don't know from which year it is but he was really young and soooo cute in it. I mean Michael. not the bear!



This
https://youtu.be/W-kaiCd4EU8


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> This
> https://youtu.be/W-kaiCd4EU8



That was cute! Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> This
> https://youtu.be/W-kaiCd4EU8



Super cute!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> He hasn't done any stage work for 10 years. I know he prefers film as a medium *but many actors consider theatre makes them better at their craft. *
> Lol, it's true he'd be there every night and he may well think that. But it would only be for 3 months if he wanted, and when he makes a film he can be somewhere working 3 months for 16 hours a day, 6 days a week.


Yes,I think it's something he should consider in the next years. 



Just Askin said:


> This
> https://youtu.be/W-kaiCd4EU8


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> Yes,I think it's something he should consider in the next years.



How sweet! I must get this DVD!


----------



## mollie12

He was never exactly fresh-faced and cute, but came close to it in that kids movie.


----------



## Purusha

mollie12 said:


> He was never exactly fresh-faced and cute, but came close to it in that kids movie.



He still is very cute - agree not fresh-faced, But cute!!! In his own way.


----------



## Just Askin

WEIGHTLESS

TYPE OF MEDIA Film

APPROVED RUNNING TIME 145m 45s

RELEASE DATE 24/06/2016

BBFCINSIGHT infrequent strong sex, sex references

GENRE(S) Drama

DIRECTOR(S) Terrence Malick

CAST INCLUDES Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale, Cate Blanchett, Rooney Mara, Haley Bennett, Natalie Portman, Michael Fassbender, Val Kilmer, Benicio Del Toro, Clifton Collins Jr., Angela Bettis, Bérénice Marlohe, Florence Welch, Holly Hunter

SUMMARY WEIGHTLESS is a drama about a series of interconnecting relationships.

CUT This work was passed uncut.


From the British Board of Film Classification   http://www.bbfc.co.uk/releases/weightless-film


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> WEIGHTLESS
> 
> TYPE OF MEDIA Film
> 
> APPROVED RUNNING TIME 145m 45s
> 
> RELEASE DATE 24/06/2016
> 
> BBFCINSIGHT infrequent strong sex, sex references
> 
> GENRE(S) Drama
> 
> DIRECTOR(S) Terrence Malick
> 
> CAST INCLUDES Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale, Cate Blanchett, Rooney Mara, Haley Bennett, Natalie Portman, Michael Fassbender, Val Kilmer, Benicio Del Toro, Clifton Collins Jr., Angela Bettis, Bérénice Marlohe, Florence Welch, Holly Hunter
> 
> SUMMARY WEIGHTLESS is a drama about a series of interconnecting relationships.
> 
> CUT This work was passed uncut.
> 
> 
> From the British Board of Film Classification   http://www.bbfc.co.uk/releases/weightless-film




Yay! I just saw this article too - and opening in the UK one month from today [emoji3]

http://theplaylist.net/official-run...160524/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> WEIGHTLESS
> 
> TYPE OF MEDIA Film
> 
> APPROVED RUNNING TIME 145m 45s
> 
> RELEASE DATE 24/06/2016
> 
> BBFCINSIGHT infrequent strong sex, sex references
> 
> GENRE(S) Drama
> 
> DIRECTOR(S) Terrence Malick
> 
> CAST INCLUDES Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale, Cate Blanchett, Rooney Mara, Haley Bennett, Natalie Portman, Michael Fassbender, Val Kilmer, Benicio Del Toro, Clifton Collins Jr., Angela Bettis, Bérénice Marlohe, Florence Welch, Holly Hunter
> 
> SUMMARY WEIGHTLESS is a drama about a series of interconnecting relationships.
> 
> CUT This work was passed uncut.
> 
> 
> From the British Board of Film Classification   http://www.bbfc.co.uk/releases/weightless-film



A release date for next month? That would be great! But I couldn't find any release date for Germany yet! Luxembourg would do, too!

Is Michael in NewYork tonight?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> A release date for next month? That would be great! But I couldn't find any release date for Germany yet! Luxembourg would do, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Is Michael in NewYork tonight?




It's from the British Film Classification Board so only gives the UK release date. Hope there's a premiere, Michael may be finished in Australia by then.

Don't think he'll be in New York today.


----------



## Kendalia

He was so lovely in a Bear Called Winnie.  The accent, the charm.  Probably the only time I would call him adorable.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> WEIGHTLESS
> 
> TYPE OF MEDIA Film
> 
> APPROVED RUNNING TIME 145m 45s
> 
> RELEASE DATE 24/06/2016
> 
> BBFCINSIGHT infrequent strong sex, sex references
> 
> GENRE(S) Drama
> 
> DIRECTOR(S) Terrence Malick
> 
> CAST INCLUDES Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale, Cate Blanchett, Rooney Mara, Haley Bennett, Natalie Portman, Michael Fassbender, Val Kilmer, Benicio Del Toro, Clifton Collins Jr., Angela Bettis, Bérénice Marlohe, Florence Welch, Holly Hunter
> 
> SUMMARY WEIGHTLESS is a drama about a series of interconnecting relationships.
> 
> CUT This work was passed uncut.
> 
> 
> From the British Board of Film Classification   http://www.bbfc.co.uk/releases/weightless-film



This film , if I recall correctly was shot after Christian Bale finished The Dark Knight Rises. It was 4 years ago!


----------



## Allie28

You mean we're finally going to actually see this movie??!!


----------



## Selayang430

Hi - does anyone know how to clean up inbox mobile version? Many thanks!

Can't send out PM now with inbox full!


----------



## gingerglory

Yes, finally, and he's not been cut out Looks like it could be going to major fall festivals. Venice? It's time he returns to Venice after his Coppa Volpi win. I wonder when it will be released in the US.


----------



## Just Askin

Think you may have to switch to desktop...tiny writing at the bottom..but option available on all devices.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> Yes, finally, and he's not been cut out Looks like it could be going to major fall festivals. Venice? It's time he returns to Venice after his Coppa Volpi win. I wonder when it will be released in the US.



I was thinking this about him being cut out too.


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> A release date for next month? That would be great! But I couldn't find any release date for Germany yet! Luxembourg would do, too!
> 
> Is Michael in NewYork tonight?


Would be silly of him to go when everyone else is so much nearer. Also think AV has arrived in Sweden today. Sure she would have stayed in America if he was on his way...wouldn't you ???


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Think you may have to switch to desktop...tiny writing at the bottom..but option available on all devices.




Thanks. Think should switch to desktop version, create new folder then move the messages.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Would be silly of him to go when everyone else is so much nearer. Also think AV has arrived in Sweden today. Sure she would have stayed in America if he was on his way...wouldn't you ???



Ya. She was back to Sweden


----------



## Just Askin

pearlqueen
Random question...do you know if you are officially allowed to light BBQs in London Fields or Vicky Park?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Ya. She was back to Sweden



My betting would be that she heads to Australia sometime soon.Good a place as any to start his holidays.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> My betting would be that she heads to Australia sometime soon.Good a place as any to start his holidays.


The other way round....


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> The other way round....



You mean him head to Sweden? Maybe, but still reckon he will stay down under for a bit off leisurely sea and sun. lol even their winter is better than  Europe's summer. My birthday is the day before his, so if similarities amongst star signs are anything to go by.....Australia all the way!


----------



## gingerglory

This guy talks about AC's trailer, frame by frame.

http://assets4.ign.com/videos/zenco...16cf03f5099bd6624518-1500000-1463066569-w.mp4


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> This guy talks about AC's trailer, frame by frame.
> 
> http://assets4.ign.com/videos/zenco...16cf03f5099bd6624518-1500000-1463066569-w.mp4



Thanks for link. Can't wait for this. Parkour will get me every time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You mean him head to Sweden? Maybe, but still reckon he will stay down under for a bit off leisurely sea and sun. lol even their winter is better than  Europe's summer. My birthday is the day before his, so if similarities amongst star signs are anything to go by.....Australia all the way!




Except he may well have other stuff to do in Europe, and doesn't he have to attend Comic Con in July?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> pearlqueen
> Random question...do you know if you are officially allowed to light BBQs in London Fields or Vicky Park?




You definitely can in London Fields; there's a designated BBQ area Broadway Market end - didn't you see this in the Standard a couple of weeks ago -
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...g-like-a-warzone-after-heatwave-a3244856.html
Don't think you can have a BBQ in Viccy Park.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> You definitely can in London Fields; there's a designated BBQ area Broadway Market end - didn't you see this in the Standard a couple of weeks ago -
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...g-like-a-warzone-after-heatwave-a3244856.html
> Don't think you can have a BBQ in Viccy Park.



Thanks. Think we'll stick to Finsbury then. Big family picnic/pi..up next month. Was trying to decide Finsbury, Parli, Vicky Park or London Fields.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Except he may well have other stuff to do in Europe, and doesn't he have to attend Comic Con in July?



..but..but I want to see surfing pics...don't crush my dreams............


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> ..but..but I want to see surfing pics...don't crush my dreams............




Ha ha, he's been surfing regularly for over a month and no pics, he's moved from Bondi somewhere quieter methinks.


----------



## Just Askin

I didn't realise AV had been in Australia. As the Swedish bloke she was spotted by lives in NY I thought that's where they were travelling from. All clear now. Hahaha they got away with out being being bothered. Nice one!


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> I didn't realise AV had been in Australia. As the Swedish bloke she was spotted by lives in NY I thought that's where they were travelling from. All clear now. Hahaha they got away with out being being bothered. Nice one!


Good catch!  I checked the Eckland twitter when I read your post, and he was indeed in Australia.  So once again, the two people involved in the "PR romance" kept to themselves and utterly failed to capture attention by the paps.


----------



## mchris55

Yes, all this from a picture that quickly disappeared.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Good catch!  I checked the Eckland twitter when I read your post, and he was indeed in Australia.  So once again, the two people involved in the "PR romance" kept to themselves and utterly failed to capture attention by the paps.



Good for them


----------



## mchris55

And isn't she supposed to be at an LV event in Rio at the end of the week? Interesting.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Good catch!  I checked the Eckland twitter when I read your post, and he was indeed in Australia.  So once again, the two people involved in the "PR romance" kept to themselves and utterly failed to capture attention by the paps.




Indeed they did! They usually succeed too despite what some people like to suggest. [emoji28]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed they did! They usually succeed too despite what some people like to suggest. [emoji28]



So lately, Fassbender,according to some, has had the audacity to be hanging around some unknown woman and cheating on his girlfriend with,,,,,,,his girlfriend


----------



## mchris55

From some on those dreaded tumblr sites that are so offensive, except... when they are not.

I'm still waiting for those yacht pics....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So lately, Fassbender,according to some, has had the audacity to be hanging around some unknown woman and cheating on his girlfriend with,,,,,,,his girlfriend




Yep, that's about the sum of it. I understand Michael's been accused of brazenly behaving very indiscreetly on multiple occasions in his trailer and out in restaurants and public. Nobody else but these tumblr tell tales ever see him though..... Hilarious that he's been with his girlfriend instead!


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> And isn't she supposed to be at an LV event in Rio at the end of the week? Interesting.




I thought she was already there, tbh.  I'm a little skeptical in the absence of actual proof of this guy's post.  And missing a friend of a decade's wedding for work sounds more likely than missing it for her bf.


----------



## Just Askin

Is there an emoji for sour lemons?


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Yes, all this from a picture that quickly disappeared.



Excuse my ignorance but how do these people know AV was in Australia? Were there pics or posts? Don't see any here. Flashback to the times when people were celebrating Michael flying to Cannes to see the love of his life but neither of them were actually there LOL


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> You mean him head to Sweden? Maybe, but still reckon he will stay down under for a bit off leisurely sea and sun. lol even their winter is better than  Europe's summer. My birthday is the day before his, so if similarities amongst star signs are anything to go by.....Australia all the way!



No, just trying to say that she was likely (repeat- likely) just back from Australia. As for him, still stays put in Australia for the time being. Hehe.
This year planned to go Japan at year end for holiday, yummy foods....! Australia not during year end, isummer there is way too hot.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, that's about the sum of it. I understand Michael's been accused of brazenly behaving very indiscreetly on multiple occasions in his trailer and out in restaurants and public. Nobody else but these tumblr tell tales ever see him though..... Hilarious that he's been with his girlfriend instead!



Honestly we don't know for sure (at least for now) that he was with his girlfriend during that time, but the accusations against him about cheating, not-so-disceet in public places are really low


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> No, just trying to say that she was likely (repeat- likely) just back from Australia. As for him, still stays put in Australia for the time being. Hehe.
> This year planned to go Japan at year end for holiday, yummy foods....! Australia not during year end, it's summer is too hot.



Thank you, I get it after reading around a bit.I didn't have a clue where she was. I had read things about Fassbender doing the dirty on her. Then today a Swedish Real Estate who lives in New York, with a healthy twitter/insta following posted a pic with AV saying they were both set for a long flight.It was quickly taken down but up long enough for it to have impact with the PR bloggers. Checked his insta and twitter and he flew from Australia to Sweden today. Sooo find it interesting that it was believable for her to be flying on the same flight as this random from NY to Sweden but inconceivable that she could be flying from Australia to Sweden. Because of course if MF and AV where together their publicists would have used this opportunity to promote their fake relationship to the max, right?!! So now it's all what man, what photo, who says so...

Japan and Australia have been on my visit list for a very long time. I hope you get to go. I'll have to hang on a little bit longer.


----------



## Allie28

I've been saying this for a year and a half... if they're a "showmance" they're totally doing it wrong.

Countdown to when tumblr anons say dude on the plane is on Weinstein's payroll or a member of the vast online conspiracy fooling the world that they're a couple.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Thank you, I get it after reading around a bit.I didn't have a clue where she was. I had read things about Fassbender doing the dirty on her. Then today a Swedish Real Estate who lives in New York, with a healthy twitter/insta following posted a pic with AV saying they were both set for a long flight.It was quickly taken down but up long enough for it to have impact with the PR bloggers. Checked his insta and twitter and he flew from Australia to Sweden today. Sooo find it interesting that it was believable for her to be flying on the same flight as this random from NY to Sweden but inconceivable that she could be flying from Australia to Sweden. Because of course if MF and AV where together their publicists would have used this opportunity to promote their fake relationship to the max, right?!! So now it's all what man, what photo, who says so...
> 
> Japan and Australia have been on my visit list for a very long time. I hope you get to go. I'll have to hang on a little bit longer.



That guy was in a seminar in Gold Coast so it was safe to say he flew back from Australia to Sweden and likely both on the same flight. No idea if we will get to see any "further evidence " but the cheating, non-discreet accusations are really disgusting.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Excuse my ignorance but how do these people know AV was in Australia? Were there pics or posts? Don't see any here. Flashback to the times when people were celebrating Michael flying to Cannes to see the love of his life but neither of them were actually there LOL



It all seems like conjecture to me. A Swede was in Australia, supposedly took an insta pic of his favorite actress (place unknown) that was quickly taken down. The one person who has seen said pic then breathlessly reports to tumblr sites that the pic was seen, but she/he can't find it nor describe what was seen in the mystery pic. The odd conclusion that we are told that we should form from all of this (we are frequently told what we should think aren't we) is that they have been in Australia together since the day they were born. This, of course, refutes things said on those offensive tumblr sites that we were told (see how this works) are so horrible, but now we seem to get daily updates of.

Clearly, more information needs to be obtained for some. For others, not so much.


----------



## Selayang430

Allie28 said:


> I've been saying this for a year and a half... if they're a "showmance" they're totally doing it wrong.
> 
> Countdown to when tumblr anons say dude on the plane is on Weinstein's payroll or a member of the vast online conspiracy fooling the world that they're a couple.



Some people can choose to believe it is a showmance. But "painting" MF as cheater, womanizer etc or accuse some on payroll in justifying their points is very low.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> It all seems like conjecture to me. A Swede was in Australia, supposedly took an insta pic of his favorite actress (place unknown) that was quickly taken down. The one person who has seen said pic then breathlessly reports to tumblr sites that the pic was seen, but she/he can't find it nor describe what was seen in the mystery pic. The odd conclusion that we are told that we should form from all of this (we are frequently told what we should think aren't we) is that they have been in Australia together since the day they were born. This, of course, refutes things said on those offensive tumblr sites that we were told (see how this works) are so horrible, but now we seem to get daily updates of.
> 
> Clearly, more information needs to be obtained for some. For others, not so much.



Oh dear god. 

So basically tumblr sites are evil and stupid unless they talk about (make up, conjure, fanfic) about Alicia visiting Michael, then it's all good. You last statement is so so accurate! 

Gossip mags are stupid and evil unless they lie about Michael making a day long journey to be with his beloved, then it's all believable and reliable and does not need to be questioned. 

Some people I tell you!! Hahaha! I get more entertainment from here then some of Michaels movies &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## miasharma

By the way mchriss55, don't you find it hilarious that people who look down upon tumblr sites like fassytea are always up to date on everything being written there?! It's like they are obsessively hitting the refresh button on these sites. 
Sometimes I have no clue what is being referenced to here until I go on the tumblr sites and realize that all these people are up to date haha!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I've been saying this for a year and a half... if they're a "showmance" they're totally doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown to when tumblr anons say dude on the plane is on Weinstein's payroll or a member of the vast online conspiracy fooling the world that they're a couple.




Exactly right Allie on both counts! All these people who scream shpwmance can never explain why they are always behaving entirely the opposite. Lol at how they demand "proof" that this guy (apparently well known in the USA?) was telling the truth but will happily swallow all the crap on these tumblr sites from anonymous sources. Ah well, the vast online conspiracy just gets bigger and bigger. It started off with Alicia and her PR team, Harvey, Paula and spread to the media, Bryan Singer and must surely include both sets of parents, friends including James McAvoy who has recently referred to Alicia as Michael's girlfriend twice....and now this Eklund guy. Meanwhile back on planet Earth Michael and Alicia carry on as any normal couple, just living and loving[emoji3]


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly right Allie on both counts! All these people who scream shpwmance can never explain why they are always behaving entirely the opposite. *Lol at how they demand "proof" that this guy (apparently well known in the USA?) was telling the truth but will happily swallow all the crap on these tumblr sites from anonymous sources. *Ah well, the vast online conspiracy just gets bigger and bigger. It started off with Alicia and her PR team, Harvey, Paula and spread to the media, Bryan Singer and must surely include both sets of parents, friends including James McAvoy who has recently referred to Alicia as Michael's girlfriend twice....and now this Eklund guy. Meanwhile back on planet Earth Michael and Alicia carry on as any normal couple, just living and loving[emoji3]



I don't think anyone's claiming that Eklund was lying, but there's no proof that people on tumblr just didn't make up the existence of his instagram post.  That seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly right Allie on both counts! All these people who scream shpwmance can never explain why they are always behaving entirely the opposite. Lol at how they demand "proof" that this guy (apparently well known in the USA?) was telling the truth but will happily swallow all the crap on these tumblr sites from anonymous sources. Ah well, the vast online conspiracy just gets bigger and bigger. It started off with Alicia and her PR team, Harvey, Paula and spread to the media, Bryan Singer and must surely include both sets of parents, friends including James McAvoy who has recently referred to Alicia as Michael's girlfriend twice....and now this Eklund guy. Meanwhile back on planet Earth Michael and Alicia carry on as any normal couple, just living and loving[emoji3]



Think after the showbiz411 incident, no harm for them to  go and ask for "proof". Of course this guy is not writing showbiz gossip for a living so don't think he will entertain the "query "


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I've been saying this for a year and a half... if they're a "showmance" they're totally doing it wrong.
> 
> Countdown to when tumblr anons say dude on the plane is on Weinstein's payroll or a member of the vast online conspiracy fooling the world that they're a couple.


Love This


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I don't think anyone's claiming that Eklund was lying, but there's no proof that people on tumblr just didn't make up the existence of his instagram post.  That seems reasonable to me.




I get that although the tumblr people are all in denial about Michael and Alicia being a couple are they not, so it wouldn't serve their agenda to make it up. On the balance of probability, and there are other supporting factors, I'd say she's been in Sydney.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Love This




Yeah, me too. It's a beautiful candid pic - speaks volumes IMO! [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I get that although the tumblr people are all in denial about Michael and Alicia being a couple are they not, so it wouldn't serve their agenda to make it up. On the balance of probability, and there are other supporting factors, I'd say she's been in Sydney.



They were all for it until they realised they read it wrong and the flight was from Sydney not New York and that the mystery woman over the last few weeks may actually have been his girlfriend. Just an example of how  selective they are with their  ' facts' . Their world I suppose.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> They were all for it until they realised they read it wrong and the flight was from Sydney not New York and that the mystery woman over the last few weeks may actually have been his girlfriend. Just an example of how  selective they are with their  ' facts' . Their world I suppose.



Wasn't the mystery woman blonde though? How could someone mistake her for Alicia?


----------



## kashlo

When is Weightless releasing exactly? I can't find anything.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Wasn't the mystery woman blonde though? How could someone mistake her for Alicia?



Who is the person with this info? Some anon writes a message to a site, tells them just what they want to hear and it's suddenly fact and the basis of a whole other branch on the conspiracy tree. Really?? That's all it takes? Even one of the sites are questioning if they have been had or not.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> When is Weightless releasing exactly? I can't find anything.



Says June 24th for UK. It's on the British Board of Film Classification. Posted link earlier.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Who is the person with this info? Some anon writes a message to a site, tells them just what they want to hear and it's suddenly fact and the basis of a whole other branch on the conspiracy tree. Really?? That's all it takes? Even one of the sites are questioning if they have been had or not.



I'm not saying they are right or wrong. You yourself said that it sounded like the mystery woman he was with was actually his gf. I didn't put any value on those sightings until you used them to make a point just now.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Says June 24th for UK. It's on the British Board of Film Classification. Posted link earlier.



Didn't see that, thanks.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Think after the showbiz411 incident, no harm for them to  go and ask for "proof". Of course this guy is not writing showbiz gossip for a living so don't think he will entertain the "query "



Why would you be against Eklund entertaining their queries with a reply? Would it not be good for you if he just confirmed it? Then there would no one questioning you about her being there.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Why would you be against Eklund entertaining their queries with a reply? Would it not be good for you if he just confirmed it? Then there would no one questioning you about her being there.



I didn't against if he entertains the queries - I just said he may not entertain.


----------



## Just Askin

I just don't get why it's questioned. What is the need of some people to rip at another persons life. I know Fassbender and Vikander would never be anywhere near such sites but it irks me that one human can want to put such unjustified negativity onto another. if you don't like them fair enough, don't watch them.
They have nothing to prove. Frederick Eklund has nothing to prove. And woe betide the fool that thinks he would entertain such a question.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> I just don't get why it's questioned. What is the need of some people to rip at another persons life. I know Fassbender and Vikander would never be anywhere near such sites but it irks me that one human can want to put such unjustified negativity onto another. if you don't like them fair enough, don't watch them.
> They have nothing to prove. Frederick Eklund has nothing to prove. And woe betide the fool that thinks he would entertain such a question.



It is questioned because of the Cannes thing. Everyone was so sure they were there because it was from a reputed sources and then it turns out it was made up. That threw people off.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> It is questioned because of the Cannes thing. Everyone was so sure they were there because it was from a reputed sources and then it turns out it was made up. That threw people off.



Who was sure? Personally I thought, oh thats nice, not OMG where are the photos, on a yacht that makes them prostitutes, why are they there, who are they with, where are the photos. Then when the report was obviously false I thought, what a prat of a reporter,blogger, whatever he is, to have attached his name to something he didn't proof read.
No fan wrote the report but we where probably happy for the pair. Then it was not true and oh well. Someone please explain the nastiness if it was true and the nastiness when it wasn't.
And I think your more than aware that it hasn't only been since cannes.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Who was sure? Personally I thought, oh thats nice, not OMG where are the photos, on a yacht that makes them prostitutes, why are they there, who are they with, where are the photos. Then when the report was obviously false I thought, what a prat of a reporter,blogger, whatever he is, to have attached his name to something he didn't proof read.
> No fan wrote the report but we where probably happy for the pair. Then it was not true and oh well. Someone please explain the nastiness if it was true and the nastiness when it wasn't.
> And I think your more than aware that it hasn't only been since cannes.



People (not just on this site) were talking about how it was true love because they were travelling such long distances to see each other even if for only a few hours. 


I am just giving you an explanation for why it is so questioned.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> People (not just on this site) were talking about how it was true love because they were travelling such long distances to see each other even if for only a few hours.
> 
> 
> I am just giving you an explanation for why it is so questioned.



Yeah I totally get what you are putting forward. Maybe they are that in love and maybe they did travel that far and maybe they have asked for no reports and no photos if they have that control, maybe they will be done and dusted in a few months or maybe they'll marry and have loads of kids. See  I've followed his career for a very long time and whilst I think he loves the ladies I just don't buy that he's an *** or an idiot. I chose to believe they are sharing a great relationship. others chose to believe they are some sort of Hollywood robots. Thing is neither of them are Hollywood. 
Ok, time for sleep.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I totally get what you are putting forward. Maybe they are that in love and maybe they did travel that far and maybe they have asked for no reports and no photos if they have that control, maybe they will be done and dusted in a few months or maybe they'll marry and have loads of kids. See  I've followed his career for a very long time and whilst I think he loves the ladies I just don't buy that he's an *** or an idiot. I chose to believe they are sharing a great relationship. others chose to believe they are some sort of Hollywood robots. Thing is neither of them are Hollywood.
> Ok, time for sleep.



An A list star and a B list Oscar winner aren't Hollywood? Ok.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> An A list star and a B list Oscar winner aren't Hollywood? Ok.



I think we may well have different definitions of the term Hollywood. I mean that away from camera and acknowldgeing that they are both minted, I think they live reasonably normal lives and do normal things. Before all this mad rush of films he was still having a beer in his local park with friends, not sitting in an ivory tower with minions running around after him.  Do you consider James McAvoy Hollywood? Or Cumberbatch? Andrew Lincoln?


----------



## Purusha

Ha, ha. I've seen you've been busy last night!&#128512;
Thinking about it I just want to point out the good news for both sides...

a) if MF and AV are in a showmance, then Michael isn't a cheater, bc AV would know they are not real and he can bang whoever he likes

b) if they are a real life couple and AV 's been visiting him in Australia and she' s the woman he's been seen with - then he isn't a cheater either!

So, here we have the proof that Michael's not a cheater! That's something.

Chapeau Michael! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Ha, ha. I've seen you've been busy last night!&#128512;
> Thinking about it I just want to point out the good news for both sides...
> 
> a) if MF and AV are in a showmance, then Michael isn't a cheater, bc AV would know they are not real and he can bang whoever he likes
> 
> b) if they are a real life couple and AV 's been visiting him in Australia and she' s the woman he's been seen with - then he isn't a cheater either!
> 
> So, here we have the proof that Michael's not a cheater! That's something.
> 
> Chapeau Michael! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Maya Angelou- "try be a rainbow in somebody's cloud"
&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I just don't get why it's questioned. What is the need of some people to rip at another persons life. I know Fassbender and Vikander would never be anywhere near such sites but it irks me that one human can want to put such unjustified negativity onto another. if you don't like them fair enough, don't watch them.
> They have nothing to prove. Frederick Eklund has nothing to prove. And woe betide the fool that thinks he would entertain such a question.


Whoever you are.. Well said!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Whoever you are.. Well said!


I second that, and her subsequent posts - like a breath fresh air on this board, plus common sense, insight and logic &#9786;


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I totally get what you are putting forward. Maybe they are that in love and maybe they did travel that far and maybe they have asked for no reports and no photos if they have that control, maybe they will be done and dusted in a few months or maybe they'll marry and have loads of kids. See  I've followed his career for a very long time and whilst I think he loves the ladies I just don't buy that he's an *** or an idiot. I chose to believe they are sharing a great relationship. others chose to believe they are some sort of Hollywood robots. Thing is neither of them are Hollywood.
> Ok, time for sleep.



For how long have you been following his career? I saw him last September or October in Macbeth first, though I didn't enjoy the film much (watched it in German). But a remark about him from a friend made me curious and I decided to watch Hunger. And his performance in it blew me away!!!! Nobody could have done it better.


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> For how long have you been following his career? I saw him last September or October in Macbeth first, though I didn't enjoy the film much (watched it in German). But a remark about him from a friend made me curious and I decided to watch Hunger. And his performance in it blew me away!!!! Nobody could have done it better.


He was in various TV programmes in the UK about ten yrs ago. One called Poirot made me really notice him. Love history so Guy Fawkes and The Devils Whore where made that much more watchable with him in them.
First film I watched him in was Hunger in 2009 and it knocked me for six. Have followed his career since.
I think Shakespeare was an absolute genius and I loved Kurzels' Macbeth. Really happy to see it filtering into English lit lessons in schools in UK.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> whoever you are.. Well said!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I second that, and her subsequent posts - like a breath fresh air on this board, plus common sense, insight and logic &#9786;



Cheers me dear.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> He was in various TV programmes in the UK about ten yrs ago. One called Poirot made me really notice him. Love history so Guy Fawkes and The Devils Whore where made that much more watchable with him in them.
> First film I watched him in was Hunger in 2009 and it knocked me for six. Have followed his career since.
> I think Shakespeare was an absolute genius and I loved Kurzels' Macbeth. Really happy to see it filtering into English lit lessons in schools in UK.



Yeah, I love Shakespeare, too. Kenneth Brannagh did very good Shakespeare films. I'm curious how his Macbeth will be. Kurzels ' Macbeth was a lot better when I got the DVD and watched it in English. My son liked it, too. I don't know if it is Michael's voice or my love to English what makes watching them in English better for me. Maybe both&#128516;


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Yeah, I love Shakespeare, too. Kenneth Brannagh did very good Shakespeare films. I'm curious how his Macbeth will be. Kurzels ' Macbeth was a lot better when I got the DVD and watched it in English. My son liked it, too. I don't know if it is Michael's voice or my love to English what makes watching them in English better for me. Maybe both&#128516;


I always prefer subtitles to dubbing. Like hearing the actors voice even if I have to read it as well lol


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> I always prefer subtitles to dubbing. Like hearing the actors voice even if I have to read it as well lol



Subtitles are cool!!! I wouldn't have understood what Michael was saying in this priest scene in Hunger without them. They are talking so fast! But I loved it! Love that scene anyway!


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Subtitles are cool!!! I wouldn't have understood what Michael was saying in this priest scene in Hunger without them. They are talking so fast! But I loved it! Love that scene anyway!



Lol never thought of that. I have friends and a brother-in-law from Belfast so not an issue but now that you point it out...


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Lol never thought of that. I have friends and a brother-in-law from Belfast so not an issue but now that you point it out...



It's very funny with accents. We have relatives at the Lake of Constance- german side, I don't understand a word when they are speeking! I do understand more english than german accents, but this Belfast accent was difficult. And I heard it wasn't the real Belfast accent!


----------



## JaneWT

I've been lurking for a while and hadn't wished to post due to the ...well....you know...but sense seems to be winning out at the moment, so I think the "how long have you been a fan" topic is a good time to say "Hi"!  

I also first noticed Michael in "The Devil's Whore" on TV - I was totally drawn in by the character, but didn't think much more about it.  Then I watched "Fish Tank" and was mesmerised by him; I remember looking the actor's name up on the internet to see what else he'd done and - finding it was the same bloke who played Thomas Rainsborough - I was blown away.  I've been following his career ever since, but I probably only got to the "I'd pay to watch him read a recipe book out loud" stage with Macbeth last year.  

It's lovely reading about how people came to be admirers of the man!


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I've been lurking for a while and hadn't wished to post due to the ...well....you know...but sense seems to be winning out at the moment, so I think the "how long have you been a fan" topic is a good time to say "Hi"!
> 
> I also first noticed Michael in "The Devil's Whore" on TV - I was totally drawn in by the character, but didn't think much more about it.  Then I watched "Fish Tank" and was mesmerised by him; I remember looking the actor's name up on the internet to see what else he'd done and - finding it was the same bloke who played Thomas Rainsborough - I was blown away.  I've been following his career ever since, but I probably only got to the "I'd pay to watch him read a recipe book out loud" stage with Macbeth last year.
> 
> It's lovely reading about how people came to be admirers of the man!



Hi.
Exactly what I did after Poirot ! Recipe book, old fashioned phone book, I'm not fussy either.
He is so versatile. I mean Fassbender fully naked doing the deed and instead of being like  'cor blimey, get in there mate' I was crying my eyes out for Brandon. Ridiculous!!! Both Shame and Hunger stuck with me for weeks...actually prompted me to research stuff just for the knowledge of it.
I still bring Rainsborough into political discussion even now lol


----------



## Allie28

Welcome Jane!  

Hope you will feel at home here!  My first Michael film was "Jane Eyre" and it's still my favorite....so far.   "Fish Tank" was my second film too and ITA with you.  He was excellent.  Actually, I've yet to see a film  he wasn't good in!  Looking forward to chatting with you!


----------



## Purusha

JaneWT said:


> I've been lurking for a while and hadn't wished to post due to the ...well....you know...but sense seems to be winning out at the moment, so I think the "how long have you been a fan" topic is a good time to say "Hi"!
> 
> I also first noticed Michael in "The Devil's Whore" on TV - I was totally drawn in by the character, but didn't think much more about it.  Then I watched "Fish Tank" and was mesmerised by him; I remember looking the actor's name up on the internet to see what else he'd done and - finding it was the same bloke who played Thomas Rainsborough - I was blown away.  I've been following his career ever since, but I probably only got to the "I'd pay to watch him read a recipe book out loud" stage with Macbeth last year.
> 
> It's lovely reading about how people came to be admirers of the man!



Yeah, that's nice. Paying him to read the recover book out loud! I would pay him to read the phone book! 
I loved all SteveMcQueen films! He brings out the best in Michael! The very best. They should work more together. Fish Tank was great too! I watched this Guy Fawkes film but fell asleep during it. Have to watch it again. 
I am looking forward to TLBO, TAU and especially The Snowman, as I loved the books and the Harry Hole character. Michael just fits in to it! I hope Michael will do more indies in the future not too many blockbuster. Oh and I loved him in Slow West. He can express so much without saying much. He's the God of acting LOL


----------



## Purusha

Allie28 said:


> Welcome Jane!
> 
> Hope you will feel at home here!  My first Michael film was "Jane Eyre" and it's still my favorite....so far.   "Fish Tank" was my second film too and ITA with you.  He was excellent.  Actually, I've yet to see a film  he wasn't good in!  Looking forward to chatting with you!



What's ITA?
Oh yes, I forgot about Jane Eyre! That was great too!


----------



## gingerglory

Hi Jane! 

Yes, versatile and chameleon. I remember I was watching First Class and Jane Eyre around the same time and I thought the lead actors in both were great. What I didn't realize at the time was they are the same person! LOL. Then I went to IMDB and found out it's the same actor who was in 300 and IB. I was like, whaaaaattt? His characters in those two films left great impression to me at the time I was watching them. I just didn't do research on him back then. And then I went on and watched Hunger...I was totally speechless when I finished. Then, Fish Tank. Then the rest of course is history.


----------



## Allie28

Purusha said:


> What's ITA?
> Oh yes, I forgot about Jane Eyre! That was great too!



ITA =  I totally agree


----------



## Purusha

Allie28 said:


> ITA =  I totally agree



Thanks!! Thought it was a MF film I didn't know! LOL


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> I get that although the tumblr people are all in denial about Michael and Alicia being a couple are they not, *so it wouldn't serve their agenda to make it up*. On the balance of probability, and there are other supporting factors, I'd say she's been in Sydney.


 Also,it's too specific. Anyway,I wouldn't be surprised if the guy deleted the pic because someone started to ask things.



Just Askin said:


> WEIGHTLESS
> 
> TYPE OF MEDIA Film
> 
> APPROVED RUNNING TIME 145m 45s
> 
> RELEASE DATE 24/06/2016
> 
> BBFCINSIGHT infrequent strong sex, sex references
> 
> GENRE(S) Drama
> 
> DIRECTOR(S) Terrence Malick
> 
> CAST INCLUDES Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale, Cate Blanchett, Rooney Mara, Haley Bennett, Natalie Portman, Michael Fassbender, Val Kilmer, Benicio Del Toro, Clifton Collins Jr., Angela Bettis, Bérénice Marlohe, Florence Welch, Holly Hunter
> 
> SUMMARY WEIGHTLESS is a drama about a series of interconnecting relationships.
> 
> CUT This work was passed uncut.
> 
> 
> From the British Board of Film Classification   http://www.bbfc.co.uk/releases/weightless-film


According to  The Film Stage it won&#8217;t get a U.K. release until 2017. 



> here&#8217;s details on the reason it was rated 15 in the U.K.:
> There are infrequent scenes of strong sex, including one in which a man is seen thrusting into a woman on a table, and one in which two women kiss as one puts her hand down the other&#8217;s trousers.
> Infrequent sex references include a man asking a woman whether she had an orgasm during sex with another man.
> Breast nudity occurs during a sequence in which a band plays music as topless women dance around them.
> There are infrequent oblique drug references as some characters attempt to purchase an unnamed drug.
> Infrequent strong language (&#8216;f**k&#8217 also occurs.




I've no desire to watch Knight of Cups  but I'm really looking forward to this. Mollie posted these tweets (production assistant) in the old thread:
About Michael


> This man is a) sweet, b) possibly crazy, c) an INCREDIBLE dancer.





> 10% of what Malick/Chivo/Joerg/Ryan films ends up in the final cut. The cameras roll for 8 hours a day for 40 days. Try to even begin wrapping your mind around how much footage there is.


It's understandable that it will be released in 2017..  I want to know what was going on in these pics..


----------



## Morgane

Other pics from the set


----------



## Purusha

Morgane said:


> Other pics from the set



Thanks for the pics! They look interesting. Hope it will be released soon.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Other pics from the set



I hadn't seen most of these. Thanks for posting. 2017???  what's another year, I suppose.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane;30260362

According to  [URL="https://thefilmstage.com/news/terrence-malicks-weightless-gets-runtime-official-cast-and-rating/" said:
			
		

> The Film Stage [/URL]it won&#8217;t get a U.K. release until 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> It's understandable that it will be released in 2017..  I want to know what was going on in these pics..



Filming or just a night out with Fassbender ???


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> It's very funny with accents. We have relatives at the Lake of Constance- german side, I don't understand a word when they are speeking! I do understand more english than german accents, but this Belfast accent was difficult. And I heard it wasn't the real Belfast accent!



Not actually being from there, it sounded ok to me but I heard criticism of it too. Both actors are from the south. Liam Cunningham is from Dublin, as are my parents. very distinct accents. Although I never realised my parents had an accent until a friend pointed it out one day lol I was shocked


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Not actually being from there, it sounded ok to me but I heard criticism of it too. Both actors are from the south. Liam Cunningham is from Dublin, as are my parents. very distinct accents. Although I never realised my parents had an accent until a friend pointed it out one day lol I was shocked



Whatever accents they were talking. It sounded nice in my ear &#128512; Liam was great too. I like him very much. I also love this shortfilm with both of them. They should do more together.  They have a great chemistry.


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## Allie28

Cool pic!  Thanks Ginger!  Does anyone know the significance of the face tattoo?  To mark assassins?  lol


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Cool pic!  Thanks Ginger!  Does anyone know the significance of the face tattoo?  To mark assassins?  lol



Maria's tatoos are typical of Pashtun tribal tats. Although I would assume Pashtun men have a lot of facial hair. Maybe Callums are  just for asthetic hotness lol
AC tatoos are usually on the the forearm. (not my interest but sitting beside a gamer at the moment haha)


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Maria's tatoos are typical of Pashtun tribal tats. Although I would assume Pashtun men have a lot of facial hair. Maybe Callums are  just for asthetic hotness lol
> AC tatoos are usually on the the forearm. (not my interest but sitting beside a gamer at the moment haha)



Ahh, thanks!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Saw XMA earlier. Loved it, lots of really good scenes, highly recommended


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!

Yes, those Steve McQueen films are amazing - each one of them stunned me.  They also highlight Michael's incredible versatility and, in a way, I think it's this versatility that is the reason why he's not more well-known.  

I wasn't keen on The Snowman as a book (too many red herrings for my liking) but I think Harry Hole is a great character and I am pleased that Michael is portraying him.

I am looking forward to TLBO the most.  Again, I had issues with the book, but it will be great to see Michael in a romantic, sympathetic role - it's been a long time!  I have to admit that I am a bit nervous for his performance in this one.  Derek Cianfrance is known for 30+ takes of a scene, isn't he?  How will this sit with Michael "Shoot the rehearsal" Fassbender?  Will he be as brilliant as ever, or will he not??  I don't think the trailer gives much away but I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Purusha

JaneWT said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!
> 
> Yes, those Steve McQueen films are amazing - each one of them stunned me.  They also highlight Michael's incredible versatility and, in a way, I think it's this versatility that is the reason why he's not more well-known.
> 
> I wasn't keen on The Snowman as a book (too many red herrings for my liking) but I think Harry Hole is a great character and I am pleased that Michael is portraying him.
> 
> I am looking forward to TLBO the most.  Again, I had issues with the book, but it will be great to see Michael in a romantic, sympathetic role - it's been a long time!  I have to admit that I am a bit nervous for his performance in this one.  Derek Cianfrance is known for 30+ takes of a scene, isn't he?  How will this sit with Michael "Shoot the rehearsal" Fassbender?  Will he be as brilliant as ever, or will he not??  I don't think the trailer gives much away but I am keeping my fingers crossed!



I'm sure he's fine with it. Remember he had to do many takes for SJ too. He's a professional.
I'm looking forward to TLBO. I loved the book, though I am not at all into romantic books. I loved the drama in it.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!
> 
> Yes, those Steve McQueen films are amazing - each one of them stunned me.  They also highlight Michael's incredible versatility and, in a way, I think it's this versatility that is the reason why he's not more well-known.
> 
> I wasn't keen on The Snowman as a book (too many red herrings for my liking) but I think Harry Hole is a great character and I am pleased that Michael is portraying him.
> 
> I am looking forward to TLBO the most.  Again, I had issues with the book, but it will be great to see Michael in a romantic, sympathetic role - it's been a long time!  I have to admit that I am a bit nervous for his performance in this one.  Derek Cianfrance is known for 30+ takes of a scene, isn't he?  How will this sit with Michael "Shoot the rehearsal" Fassbender?  Will he be as brilliant as ever, or will he not??  I don't think the trailer gives much away but I am keeping my fingers crossed!



I agree. I think he's covered such a large spectrum but sometimes very low key. I think a lot of his stuff is going to be a round for a long time. 
TLBO is not what I would normally read. I did only read it because he was lined up for the film role. I was pleasantly suprised ,  v quick read but left me in tears. Maybe because I could 'see' Tom, though. So can't wait for that.
Again had no interest in Jo Nesbo until the film announcement but I am really enjoying them now. Think Fassbender will be perfect (&#128524; have I mentioned that before lol)
Get you about the 'one take' . Although I would love to see him in the flesh..splutter ..erm..dropped me chips...I mean on stage..I wonder if it would be a different performance every night. I get the impression he likes the cover of the camera.


----------



## JaneWT

Purusha said:


> I'm sure he's fine with it. Remember he had to do many takes for SJ too. He's a professional.



Yes, you're right.  He would have had to adapt to all sorts of directors' methods and he wouldn't have got where he was today without being adept at it.  I should have more faith!


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> I agree. I think he's covered such a large spectrum but sometimes very low key. I think a lot of his stuff is going to be a round for a long time.
> TLBO is not what I would normally read. I did only read it because he was lined up for the film role. I was pleasantly suprised ,  v quick read but left me in tears. Maybe because I could 'see' Tom, though. So can't wait for that.
> Again had no interest in Jo Nesbo until the film announcement but I am really enjoying them now. Think Fassbender will be perfect (&#128524; have I mentioned that before lol)
> Get you about the 'one take' . Although I would love to see him in the flesh..splutter ..erm..dropped me chips...I mean on stage..I wonder if it would be a different performance every night. I get the impression he likes the cover of the camera.



That would indeed be very interesting to see if he would do it different every day! I would have a long stay in London or whereever... I think he said he couldn't do a scene twice in the same way. He'd always do something different.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I agree. I think he's covered such a large spectrum but sometimes very low key. I think a lot of his stuff is going to be a round for a long time.



Yes, I think a lot of his films are slow-burning classics.



Just Askin said:


> TLBO is not what I would normally read. I did only read it because he was lined up for the film role. I was pleasantly suprised , v quick read but left me in tears. Maybe because I could 'see' Tom, though. So can't wait for that.



It didn't leave me in tears, but I found the character of Tom SO interesting and - from what I can see in the trailer - they've stuck pretty close to his character from the book.  At the beginning, he's very buttoned-up and fairly stiff, then he relaxes and eases up as he falls in love - Tom's clothes in the trailers are very telling!  I am just hesitant because Tom is stoic and he often refrains from showing his true feelings, and with Alicia and Rachel emoting all over the show, Michael's performance may be overshadowed.



Just Askin said:


> Get you about the 'one take' . Although I would love to see him in the flesh..splutter ..erm..dropped me chips...I mean on stage..I wonder if it would be a different performance every night. I get the impression he likes the cover of the camera.


Wow, wouldn't that be a dream!  I get the feeling he'd be quite bored during a long stage run, but a 3-month stint's not too much to ask, is it?!!


----------



## Purusha

JaneWT said:


> Yes, I think a lot of his films are slow-burning classics.
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't leave me in tears, but I found the character of Tom SO interesting and - from what I can see in the trailer - they've stuck pretty close to his character from the book.  At the beginning, he's very buttoned-up and fairly stiff, then he relaxes and eases up as he falls in love - Tom's clothes in the trailers are very telling!  I am just hesitant because Tom is stoic and he often refrains from showing his true feelings, and with Alicia and Rachel emoting all over the show, Michael's performance may be overshadowed.
> 
> 
> Wow, wouldn't that be a dream!  I get the feeling he'd be quite bored during a long stage run, but a 3-month stint's not too much to ask, is it?!!



I don't think the God of Acting can be overshadowed&#128540; Never!


----------



## Allie28

I read both TLBO and The Snowman and even though there were pros/cons with each I'm really looking forward to him in those roles.  I remember being ready to throw TLBO across my living room when I thought it was going to go a certain way (No spoilers I promise!) but it didn't and I ended up feeling sad and emotional for all the characters.  It struck me hard because I've seen firsthand the pain of losing a child.  I can't go see this with my mom or my best friend.  I'll be a sobbing mess as it is.


----------



## Just Askin

Watch till the end.   All dem teeth ...Just saying
https://youtu.be/H2XRku_8ndM


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> I hadn't seen most of these. Thanks for posting. 2017???  what's another year, I suppose.





Purusha said:


> Thanks for the pics! They look interesting. Hope it will be released soon.






Just Askin said:


> Filming or just a night out with Fassbender ???


They were filming.



JaneWT said:


> Yes, I think a lot of his films are slow-burning classics.
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't leave me in tears, but I found the character of Tom SO interesting and - from what I can see in the trailer - they've stuck pretty close to his character from the book.  At the beginning, he's very buttoned-up and fairly stiff, then he relaxes and eases up as he falls in love - Tom's clothes in the trailers are very telling!  *I am just hesitant because Tom is stoic and he often refrains from showing his true feelings, and with Alicia and Rachel emoting all over the show, Michael's performance may be overshadowed.*
> 
> 
> Wow, wouldn't that be a dream!  I get the feeling he'd be quite bored during a long stage run, but a 3-month stint's not too much to ask, is it?!!


I like a more subdued style of acting,so.. 

Waterston:



@kateyrich: The current X-Men movies may never quite feel like they live up to their potential, but Fassbender as Magneto is a gift we should cherish.
I agree.   He was  a bit wasted in DOFP but his Magneto is still the most enjoyable part of FC.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Take a look at @BeatFassbender's Tweet: https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/736293520902918145?s=09


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Take a look at @BeatFassbender's Tweet: https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/736293520902918145?s=09



Finally there is his recent pic. It looks like a Friday evening out for a rugby game with the Aliens cast.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Selayang430 said:


> Finally there is his recent pic. It looks like a Friday evening out for a rugby game with the Aliens cast.



For the Waratah's !!!! Go the Tah's


----------



## pearlyqueen

I bet he enjoyed watching the rugby, typical Friday night out in these parts!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Interview with actress Carolina Bartczak who plays Magda in XMA. She talks a bit about Michael and how kind and professional he is:

http://www.comixasylum.com/articles...interviews/carolina-bartczak-talks-interview/


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Interview with actress Carolina Bartczak who plays Magda in XMA. She talks a bit about Michael and how kind and professional he is:
> 
> http://www.comixasylum.com/articles...interviews/carolina-bartczak-talks-interview/



Very professional and kind enough to help new joiners.


----------



## mchris55

I saw XMA last night and I enjoyed it. I really don't understand what the critics were complaining about. It was trite and uneven at times, and there was poor character development, but most of all it was FUN, which is what a popcorn flick should be.
They really need to improve on the script quality for the next one, because I think the new team (and the old one if they come back) will be formidable if they are given something with substance. 3 out of 4 stars.


----------



## Purusha

I just read somewhere Michael was "based". Can anybody explain to me what this means?


----------



## pearlyqueen

In what context Purusha?


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> In what context Purusha?



It was in some Thread about XMA. The question was:

Why is MF so based?
and somebody answers:
Because he is MF. He saves any film.

Or something like this....

Does it make any sense to you?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> It was in some Thread about XMA. The question was:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is MF so based?
> 
> and somebody answers:
> 
> Because he is MF. He saves any film.
> 
> 
> 
> Or something like this....
> 
> 
> 
> Does it make any sense to you?




Tbh - No! I thought maybe it was a typo for biased but that makes no sense in this sentence either.

It must be slang - I checked Urban Dictionary and there are several "definitions":-

10 WORDS RELATED TO BASED
base  bases sex  swag baseball lil b  crack second base bass  penis


But I think this is the most likely:-

Based 
#Based is all about being yourself and not caring what anybody else thinks. If you followed Lil B The BasedGod on twitter you'd know he's actually a very deep person who constantly talks about being yourself and staying positive. People like myself know what he's doing. He could have easily follow the other thousands&#65279; of rappers that try to sound like lil Wayne but he didn't.


Hope that helps!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Tbh - No! I thought maybe it was a typo for biased but that makes no sense in this sentence either.
> 
> It must be slang - I checked Urban Dictionary and there are several "definitions":-
> 
> 10 WORDS RELATED TO BASED
> base  bases sex  swag baseball lil b  crack second base bass  penis
> 
> 
> But I think this is the most likely:-
> 
> Based
> #Based is all about being yourself and not caring what anybody else thinks. If you followed Lil B The BasedGod on twitter you'd know he's actually a very deep person who constantly talks about being yourself and staying positive. People like myself know what he's doing. He could have easily follow the other thousands&#65279; of rappers that try to sound like lil Wayne but he didn't.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



Yeah that's what I think. As in he has stayed grounded even with all the attention etc.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/FassbenderUK/status/736323101630341121
James Bond or what??!


----------



## Purusha

pearlyqueen said:


> Tbh - No! I thought maybe it was a typo for biased but that makes no sense in this sentence either.
> 
> It must be slang - I checked Urban Dictionary and there are several "definitions":-
> 
> 10 WORDS RELATED TO BASED
> base  bases sex  swag baseball lil b  crack second base bass  penis
> 
> 
> But I think this is the most likely:-
> 
> Based
> #Based is all about being yourself and not caring what anybody else thinks. If you followed Lil B The BasedGod on twitter you'd know he's actually a very deep person who constantly talks about being yourself and staying positive. People like myself know what he's doing. He could have easily follow the other thousands&#65279; of rappers that try to sound like lil Wayne but he didn't.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for the help, but I think it must have a different meaning, because it was related to his acting and that he saves films. I don't know where the person who asked was from...

Anyway, the rest wasn't really interesting.


----------



## SusanBeach

Thank you mchris55 for your review, I haven't seen The movie but maybe I shall go next week &#128522; Hope that my son want to go with me


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Thanks for the help, but I think it must have a different meaning, because it was related to his acting and that he saves films. I don't know where the person who asked was from...
> 
> Anyway, the rest wasn't really interesting.



lol I asked a few 'trendys' about this. They said it means being yourself, doing what you want to do cos you know it's right, not swaying to opinion if you think its wrong.


----------



## mchris55

SusanBeach said:


> Thank you mchris55 for your review, I haven't seen The movie but maybe I shall go next week &#128522; Hope that my son want to go with me



You are welcome. Hopefully, you will be able to see it with your son, because that would be a nice family bonding moment.


----------



## Morgane

I'm reading a lot of positive reactions about the movie (and his performance in the first half).Not the best among the six X-Men movies but enjoyable nonetheless.

Davin Faraci hates all the Singer's X-Men (XMA in particular..) but this made me smile:


> James McAvoy, bless his little heart, does his best. He has a lot of scenes where his eyes - always so wet he looks like he&#8217;s on the verge of crying - have to stare into a psychic distance while he grits his teeth and hisses some ****ty dialogue. He really throws himself into it here, and if Professor X&#8217;s arc is a total ****ing embarrassment (his story is about how he comes to realize wiping Moira McTaggart&#8217;s memories in First Class was a mistake, but nobody actually cares about his mind rape and they all just laugh about it at the end), at least McAvoy is giving it his all. And Michael Fassbender is congenitally unable to deliver a bad performance. Even when he&#8217;s hanging on poorly rigged wires in front of a green screen (seriously, he just sags in a weird way during his flying scenes), Fassbender is bringing the goods. Even when he has to CGI destroy Auschwitz while standing next to Olivia Munn in a very revealing bikini, he&#8217;s doing real acting.


http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2016/05/27/x-men-apocalypse-review-a-fiasco-that-dares-taint-oscar-isaac



pearlyqueen said:


> Interview with actress Carolina Bartczak who plays Magda in XMA. She talks a bit about Michael and how kind and professional he is:
> 
> http://www.comixasylum.com/articles...interviews/carolina-bartczak-talks-interview/


Very nice.  With T.J. McGibbon who plays his daughter:


Her mom about Michael:



> Much of her time was spent with Michael Fassbender, who plays Magneto. Fassbender is "just a really great human being," Kimberley said.
> 
> "He was a very giving person. He answered all her questions, because she usually has about a million."






Just Askin said:


> https://twitter.com/FassbenderUK/status/736323101630341121
> James Bond or what??!


  I've never seen that pic before.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> https://twitter.com/FassbenderUK/status/736323101630341121
> James Bond or what??!



Always dashing in a tux!  And very gentlemanly too holding the car door for her.

Love the pic with the surfboard!  Dude has longggggg toes!


----------



## kashlo

Allie28 said:


> Always dashing in a tux!  And very gentlemanly too holding the car door for her.
> 
> Love the pic with the surfboard!  Dude has longggggg toes!



It honestly just looks like him holding the door as you normally would if you were getting into a car. Agree with you about the toes! haha


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Always dashing in a tux!  And very gentlemanly too holding the car door for her.
> 
> Love the pic with the surfboard!  Dude has longggggg toes!



Yeah I noticed the toes and thought , good grip for surfing. Then my mind wondered and I thought, good counterbalancing tools for -------. Then oooh good leverage for-------. I'll leave you to silently fill in your own blanks. Be care though people, it's a very short trip into the gutter!!!


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I noticed the toes and thought , good grip for surfing. Then my mind wondered and I thought, good counterbalancing tools for -------. Then oooh good leverage for-------. I'll leave you to silently fill in your own blanks. Be care though people, it's a very short trip into the gutter!!!



Ha, ha! Don't you get too obsessed!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Just Askin

Great to see how many daily views this thread is getting lately. Michael Fassbender...still pulling crowds from all quarters &#128540; &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pearlyqueen

All quiet on the western front ATM; Michael's probably fast asleep right now, possibly after watching Lewis Hamilton win the Monaco Grand Prix on TV [emoji4]


----------



## Purusha

I watched Slow West today. Does anybody know that poem Silas and Jay are reciting while riding through that forest?


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> I watched Slow West today. Does anybody know that poem Silas and Jay are reciting while riding through that forest?


What Silas says is from "An Inhabitant of Carcosa" by Ambrose Bierce.
What Jay says is from Psalm 91.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> All quiet on the western front ATM; Michael's probably fast asleep right now, possibly after watching Lewis Hamilton win the Monaco Grand Prix on TV [emoji4]



WHAT??? What do you mean probably. Are you saying he didn't check in with you before he brushed his teeth, put his jammies on and climbed under the duvet. I'm beginning to doubt all I hear about you.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> I saw XMA last night and I enjoyed it. I really don't understand what the critics were complaining about. It was trite and uneven at times, and there was poor character development, but most of all it was FUN, which is what a popcorn flick should be.
> They really need to improve on the script quality for the next one, because I think the new team (and the old one if they come back) will be formidable if they are given something with substance. 3 out of 4 stars.



Thanks for the review! I am glad you enjoyed it. Niece and nephew are in town and want to go watch Captain America. I am going to take them to x-men instead. LOL!


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> What Silas says is from "An Inhabitant of Carcosa" by Ambrose Bierce.
> What Jay says is from Psalm 91.



Thank you very much!!!!!
Sounds interesting!


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Thank you very much!!!!!
> Sounds interesting!



You're welcome &#128522;


----------



## Morgane

BO is decent and it's doing very well worldwide:
http://deadline.com/2016/05/x-men-a...s-memorial-day-weekend-box-office-1201763668/


> Monday 8:20 AM: Sunday figures are in, and 20th Century Fox along with several rivals see X-Men: Apocalypse pulling in a $65.3M three-day opening on track for an $80M four-day. Thanks to the holiday, most films in the top 10 showed small drops on Sunday between -1% and -12% from Saturday. X-Men was down -8% from Saturday, while Disneys Alice Through the Looking Glass sank further with $8.1M, -11%. Disney now sees Alice 2 making even less than what they forecasted 24 hours ago: $27M FSS, $34.1M FSSM. Thats even lower than Tomorrowlands broken-down Memorial Day debut of $33M FSS, $42.7M FSSM.
> 
> Related'Alice Through The Looking Glass' Eyes Offshore Top Hat - Intl B.O. Preview
> On Friday, just as we were beginning to see Alice 2 come apart, one distribution chief said, The only sequels you can truly count on are the ones to superhero movies in this day and age. And even though X-Men is coming in much lower than industry expectations, the guy is right. X-Men worldwide is going to be in much better shape, already counting $265.8M (true, it had a head start over Alice 2) than Alice 2 which is at $99.1M. Both titles cost north of $170M before P&A. X-Men Days of Future Past finaled its global B.O. at $747.9M, 69% coming from overseas cash registers. 2010s Alice in Wonderland cleared $1B worldwide, and this one is going to do 61% less in the end ($400M) if its lucky.
> 
> Fox says that Apocalypse played very balanced across the U.S. and Canada with top grossing locations in New York, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Atlanta, San Antonio, Chicago, Miami and Toronto. Los Angeles, Dallas, Houston and Miami over-performed the studios projections. With no Monday holiday, Canada came in strong, repping 8.1% of the weekend. Updated premium large format screen gross for Apocalypse is at $7.8M or 12% of the pics till.


----------



## Hackensack

I saw XMA yesterday, and I really don't understand the rotten reviews.  I thought that three new cast members--Tye Sheridan, Sophie Turner, and Kodi Smit-McPhee--were clearly established as an effective new trio.  Evan Peters was really good; the frequent references in reviews to the fact that he "stole the show" reference only the set piece, but in fact his portrayal of a slacker (who shows considerable courage in the end) was excellent. Jennifer Lawrence was fine with what she had to do, and James McAvoy is a terrific Professor X.
MF was the heart and soul of the film.  His new life in Poland, and his tragic loss, was beautifully portrayed by him.  (I also need more steelworker/lumberjack Fassy but that's another story.)

With all that being said: I really don't like comic book movies, and only go to them to see Fassbender.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Thanks for the review! I am glad you enjoyed it. Niece and nephew are in town and want to go watch Captain America. I am going to take them to x-men instead. LOL!



Ohhhh, that's dirty. But, I approve!!! LMAO!


----------



## stellaismyname

He's the reason I finished Apocalypse. I mean, quality-wise, the film is totally inferior compared to the first two. It's the same with the original, apparently. The Last Stand kind of sucked too. 

http://celebnetworths.com


----------



## Just Askin

I would love to hear views on Frank. I personally found  it   to be a film that made me laugh and cry. I was left thinking about its content for ages. Gonna rewatch tonight, if I get the time.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> I would love to hear views on Frank. I personally found  it   to be a film that made me laugh and cry. I was left thinking about its content for ages. Gonna rewatch tonight, if I get the time.



Glad you asked! I loved it. Yes it's so funny and so sad at the same time. I loved Domhnall Gleeson! I think he did a *great job* there. Michael was funny too, but unfortunately you couldn't see his face a lot. But that was the point, wasn't it? I wish there were more movies like this...exactly my kind of humour!


----------



## Just Askin

There are a lot of people, yes that includes you, viewing this thread. I personally, and I'm sure many others would love to hear what you think &#55357;&#56395;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> I saw XMA last night and I enjoyed it. I really don't understand what the critics were complaining about. It was trite and uneven at times, and there was poor character development, but most of all it was FUN, which is what a popcorn flick should be.
> They really need to improve on the script quality for the next one, because I think the new team (and the old one if they come back) will be formidable if they are given something with substance. 3 out of 4 stars.


 
It was great!!! Saw it twice lol. I wished they would have focused more on the younger cast, especially Jubilee but they always do that. Remember all those characters on Days of Future Past? James and Michael were great as usual and of course Quicksilver


----------



## gingerglory

Went to see XMA this past weekend, three times, just for Michael lol. The movie is like the standard blockbuster and it delivered what it was supposed to deliver: entertainment. I had fun watching it as a general audience member. I think the critics and the RT score are a bit too harsh.

But I do have some issues as a fan. Besides his part in Portland for Michael to showcase his talent, which is one of the highlights in the movie, Magneto was completely wasted after he became one of horsemen, which I still think is out of character of Magneto to become someone's follower. Michael did his best with the material that they gave to him. I'm just not satisfied with what Simon and Singer did with this character. Seriously, Magneto is supposed to be the most complicated and interesting villain of all time and he fell just flat in the last two-third of the movie. And I also want more development between quicksilver and his father. And the relationship of Erik and Charles in it is also forced. They threw a couple of flashbacks for the sake of First Class fans and EC fans but I don't buy it and I'm a kind of audience who don't buy lazy work. I need new interactions between them and I need to see the progress of their relationship, not the recycling of the old stuff. It's a shame that Michael and James have so few scenes together that their chemistry that was established so well in First Class is completely wasted. The whole movie is a hot mess, too many characters, too many sub-lines, and so little to pay off. Starting off good but quickly lost its center and the villains have no motivation and are ridiculous. The ending where how Phoenix defeated Apocalypse is laughable. Sophie Turner is just not a good actor. For a summer blockbuster, it's fun and entertaining and it did its job. Not terrible, but not great either. It's just OK and nothing new and special. If they want to continue making movies about Xmen, then this franchise needs to evolve.


----------



## JaneWT

I thought Frank was great.  It surprised me towards the end, suddenly taking on a sad tone when the rest of the film had been light and comical, with just a touch of pathos.  The acting was spot on all-round, even down to the minor players.  I loved the way Michael managed to portray so many feelings without the aid of facial expressions, and also get a lot of humour into the character.  Also, I now smile at the coincidence of the penultimate song, "I want to marry a lighthouse keeper", considering he played a lighthouse keeper so soon after.


----------



## JaneWT

gingerglory said:


> Went to see XMA this past weekend....Starting off good but quickly lost its center and the villains have no motivation and are ridiculous. .... Sophie Turner is just not a good actor....



I agree that the first half was good, but then Michael just spent the second half hanging around with his hands in the air.  What a waste.  I have to disagree about Sophie Turner, though - she impressed me.

Apparently the DVD will have an extended scene with Magneto's family.  I will buy it for that alone!


----------



## gingerglory

JaneWT said:


> Apparently the DVD will have an extended scene with Magneto's family.  I will buy it for that alone!



That's great! Definitely will buy it. Love his scenes with his family. I was thinking it's pity that the movie had no time for more so the extended scene is definitely welcomed. And I was gladly surprised that Michael got to sing a little too in this one. 

Here is that song if anyone is interested https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjdPZd5DiII but I recommend only to click it if you've already seen the film.


----------



## kashlo

Is it true that Michael will be on Howard Stern?


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Is it true that Michael will be on Howard Stern?



Will be great if he is on Howard Stern. Just not sure if he is ready to be grilled !


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Went to see XMA this past weekend, three times, just for Michael lol. The movie is like the standard blockbuster and it delivered what it was supposed to deliver: entertainment. I had fun watching it as a general audience member. I think the critics and the RT score are a bit too harsh.
> 
> But I do have some issues as a fan. Besides his part in Portland for Michael to showcase his talent, which is one of the highlights in the movie, Magneto was completely wasted after he became one of horsemen, which I still think is out of character of Magneto to become someone's follower. Michael did his best with the material that they gave to him. I'm just not satisfied with what Simon and Singer did with this character. Seriously, Magneto is supposed to be the most complicated and interesting villain of all time and he fell just flat in the last two-third of the movie. And I also want more development between quicksilver and his father. And the relationship of Erik and Charles in it is also forced. They threw a couple of flashbacks for the sake of First Class fans and EC fans but I don't buy it and I'm a kind of audience who don't buy lazy work. I need new interactions between them and I need to see the progress of their relationship, not the recycling of the old stuff. It's a shame that Michael and James have so few scenes together that their chemistry that was established so well in First Class is completely wasted. The whole movie is a hot mess, too many characters, too many sub-lines, and so little to pay off. Starting off good but quickly lost its center and the villains have no motivation and are ridiculous. The ending where how Phoenix defeated Apocalypse is laughable. Sophie Turner is just not a good actor. For a summer blockbuster, it's fun and entertaining and it did its job. Not terrible, but not great either. It's just OK and nothing new and special. If they want to continue making movies about Xmen, then this franchise needs to evolve.



Thanks for your review!  It echos what a lot of people have said.  I hope Michael is done with the franchise unless there is a Magneto film (with a good script).


----------



## Just Askin

An oldie but goodie. He's just too sweet.
https://youtu.be/w0frgleOucU


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Will be great if he is on Howard Stern. Just not sure if he is ready to be grilled !



Grilled about what? haha I am looking forward to it too

By the way someone mentioned you on the weinsteincouple tumblr account.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Will be great if he is on Howard Stern. Just not sure if he is ready to be grilled !



Can't find any mention of it on the Howard Stern sites. I think it would be cringy. I'd imagine Fassbender would be way too uncomfortable.


----------



## Just Askin

Random post but thought some people might find this link useful &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil_hat


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Grilled about what? haha I am looking forward to it too
> 
> By the way someone mentioned you on the weinsteincouple tumblr account.


 
Howard Stern loves to ask very personal questions and the interviewees can hardly "escape ". Don't think Mr. Fassbender wants to put himself in that position. I mean, if willing to go to Howard Stern's show be ready to answer else avoid it. 

That psychopath + sour grape and her gang have serious delusional disorder. Read her creepy blogs for laughs if got very free time after lunch n tea! Lol.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Howard Stern loves to ask very personal questions and the interviewees can hardly "escape ". Don't think Mr. Fassbender wants to put himself in that position. I mean, if willing to go to Howard Stern's show be ready to answer else avoid it.
> 
> That psychopath + sour grape and her gang have serious delusional disorder. Read her creepy blogs for laughs if got very free time after lunch n tea! Lol.



There would probably a lot of penis talk lol Michael is over that.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> There would probably a lot of penis talk lol Michael is over that.



I remember he asked Bradley Cooper why he didn't walk red carpet with his girlfriends. Of course now he acts differently! Hehe.


----------



## Just Askin

Oh how he's grown! Short film from 2003. (i I think it looks earlier)
http://youtu.be/vo0S4gj6pPM


----------



## Just Askin

Just found this....where are the answers???
http://youtu.be/2NWGt-4Q0P4


----------



## Purusha

There's an article in The Times that Weightless will be shown at Glasto.


----------



## Purusha

The article is from today, but I can only read half of it.


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> The article is from today, but I can only read half of it.



Well spotted. I haven't got online sub either. I'll pick it up later.


----------



## Just Askin

Just because....Mmmmmm


----------



## Purusha

just askin said:


> just because....mmmmmm



&#128077;&#128525;


----------



## Just Askin

Gotta luv British telly. Shame the bloke got it wrong...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lol, I don't watch this but did The Chaser get it right?

I didn't see Purusha's post about Weightless at Glastonbury being mentioned in The Times until it was too late to go and check it out - did you manage to track it down?


----------



## Just Askin

Hi. Don't know as I didn't watch it just got sent the post link.
Totally forgot to buy the paper on my way home. I'll see if I can get it tomorrow. In Highate all day so I'm sure someone will have it lol


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Went to see XMA this past weekend, three times, just for Michael lol. *The movie is like the standard blockbuster and it delivered what it was supposed to deliver: entertainment. *I had fun watching it as a general audience member. I think the critics and the RT score are a bit too harsh.
> 
> But I do have some issues as a fan. Besides his part in Portland for Michael to showcase his talent, which is one of the highlights in the movie, *Magneto was completely wasted after he became one of horsemen, which I still think is out of character of Magneto to become someone's follower. Michael did his best with the material that they gave to him. I'm just not satisfied with what Simon and Singer did with this character. Seriously, Magneto is supposed to be the most complicated and interesting villain of all time and he fell just flat in the last two-third of the movie. And I also want more development between quicksilver and his father. And the relationship of Erik and Charles in it is also forced. *They threw a couple of flashbacks for the sake of First Class fans and EC fans but I don't buy it and I'm a kind of audience who don't buy lazy work. I need new interactions between them and I need to see the progress of their relationship, not the recycling of the old stuff. It's a shame that Michael and James have so few scenes together that their chemistry that was established so well in First Class is completely wasted. The whole movie is a hot mess, too many characters, too many sub-lines, and so little to pay off. Starting off good but quickly lost its center and the villains have no motivation and are ridiculous. The ending where how Phoenix defeated Apocalypse is laughable. Sophie Turner is just not a good actor. For a summer blockbuster, it's fun and entertaining and it did its job. Not terrible, but not great either. It's just OK and nothing new and special. If they want to continue making movies about Xmen, then this franchise needs to evolve.


I totally agree. Apocalypse's motivations are never made clear and Magneto's motivations are equally weak. It looks like Magneto is more or less antagonistic for the sake of plot and I've noticed the same thing in DOFP. Michael has the best and the most emotional scenes in the movie,even if his family is just a plot device. He's really able to sell the pain,elevating the material. But after being recruited by Apocalypse,Magneto gets lost in the shuffle. I agree with those who said that Lawrence just goes through the motions and James doesn't have anything new to play. Even if there are some good moments,Singer has tried to balance too many characters and the movie felt unfocused in the end. I didn't like the CGI heavy scenes but it's overall enjoyable. For all of its flaws,FC is still my favorite X-Men movie with X-Men and X-Men 2. And I agree that this franchise needs new blood. 



Just Askin said:


> Random post but thought some people might find this link useful &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil_hat





Just Askin said:


> An oldie but goodie. He's just too sweet.
> https://youtu.be/w0frgleOucU


 He's always nice with everyone. 



Purusha said:


> There's an article in The Times that Weightless will be shown at Glasto.


StudioCanal UK  has confirmed that it will be released in 2017. Glastonbury would make sense for a "premiere"  considering the subject,but the Venice festival seems the most probable option. 



Just Askin said:


> Gotta luv British telly. Shame the bloke got it wrong...


----------



## Just Askin

This is some of the Times article from today.


----------



## Morgane

British F1 GP 2011













Source


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> This is some of the Times article from today.


 I think it's based on those  rumors about the release date in June.

Shame premiere AFI festival



National Board of Review Gala 2012:










Haywire photocall







Irish Film &TV Awards 2012



Source


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> The article is from today, but I can only read half of it.


Lol there wasn't exactly a lot more to the article!


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> Lol there wasn't exactly a lot more to the article!



Lucky I didn't subscribe to read the full article...LOL


----------



## Just Askin

Told yah Australia would be a good start to a long holiday lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

A gourmet event I believe - hope they enjoyed it! Don't think there's a holiday though as Michael is still filming, obviously Alicia is just joining him there as she's got some free time now &#9786;


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> A gourmet event I believe - hope they enjoyed it! Don't think there's a holiday though as Michael is still filming, obviously Alicia is just joining him there as she's got some free time now &#9786;


When is filming due to finish? They would be crazy not to stay there for some time seeing as they have been left alone by the happy snappers.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not sure when Michael finishes but the production is scheduled until mid July, by which time he will have been there over 3 months. Alicia has promotional work in July and they both have promotion for TLBO in August. I believe the surf season is over now as its winter down under and the weather isnt great. They rarely get snapped in Europe either so should be safe when they get home!


----------



## Just Askin

Can't delete this post I made by mistake so.......
My phone was having a moment lol


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

What post? Lol!


----------



## Just Askin

The one that was supposed to be a  but ended up with all sorts of strange symbols cos my phone is tired after a hard day. Nothing to do with my incompetence


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Told yah Australia would be a good start to a long holiday lol



Thanks for sharing. Apparently it is an arts and entertainment centre. Actually I did imagine they're pic in a morning market buying stuff for  homemade foods ......


----------



## Just Askin

The random things cuzzies send you...


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> The random things cuzzies send you...



Thanks for sharing. But I have to say you are a bit crude. Why? you don't even let "them" take a break on Sunday. After  seeing your posts, "they " have to work overnight to Sunday (depends on timezone) coming up with 103 theories to question, to dispute this! 
On the other hand, now I can happily go to watch my Ninja Turtles morning show! Lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I hope they brought their wellington boots. The whole east coast of Australia is in the middle of a drenching, including flooding,  that will last the week.

They probably checked out the markets and a show. The Biennale has some events on at Carriageworks, including the Vivid Festival.

http://carriageworks.com.au/events/


----------



## Just Askin

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hope they brought their wellington boots. The whole east coast of Australia is in the middle of a drenching, including flooding,  that will last the week.
> 
> They probably checked out the markets and a show. The Biennale has some events on at Carriageworks, including the Vivid Festival.
> 
> http://carriageworks.com.au/events/


Are you looking for sympathy with regards to the rain...cos I'd just like to point out ...I LIVE IN ENGLAND lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just Askin said:


> Are you looking for sympathy with regards to the rain...cos I'd just like to point out ...I LIVE IN ENGLAND lol



Not at all. It's quite a dangerous weather system we have at the moment. Not just normal rain.

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/weather/sydney-weather-state-lashed-by-wild-storms-20160604-gpbtuh.html


----------



## Just Askin

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not at all. It's quite a dangerous weather system we have at the moment. Not just normal rain.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/environment/w...te-lashed-by-wild-storms-20160604-gpbtuh.html



Just messing. Got a cousin in Perth who's been keeping us up to date. Hope all stay safe.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> The random things cuzzies send you...



Thanks for sharing! Are we sure it's them though? I don't know about the girl but the guy doesn't looking like Michael at all. Not trying to question your sources or anything but it really doesn't looking like him?

ADD: Also, by cuzzie do you mean your cousins in Sydney? Because someone on FassyTea said they found it on Carriageworks twitter page.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> Thanks for sharing! Are we sure it's them though? I don't know about the girl but the guy doesn't looking like Michael at all. Not trying to question your sources or anything but it really doesn't looking like him?
> 
> ADD: Also, by cuzzie do you mean your cousins in Sydney? Because someone on FassyTea said they found it on Carriageworks twitter page.



Lol I applaud cousins with good enough eyesight to recognize celebrities by the back of their heads. Not only does that guy look nothing like Michael, that girls hair doesn't look like Alicia's either. The woman in question had dark thick hair as opposed to Alicia's lighter brown straggley extensions. I wonder if this couple is the same that walked in like royalty into that bar in Cannes Hahahah!


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Ohhhh, that's dirty. But, I approve!!! LMAO!



Hahaha! The kiddos and I liked it very much. I needed more Michael though! I think the young kids did a good job as well.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Lol I applaud cousins with good enough eyesight to recognize celebrities by the back of their heads. Not only does that guy look nothing like Michael, that girls hair doesn't look like Alicia's either. The woman in question had dark thick hair as opposed to Alicia's lighter brown straggley extensions. I wonder if this couple is the same that walked in like royalty into that bar in Cannes Hahahah!



The girl's hair doesn't look long enough to be Alicia's either. And I think Michael is a lot skinnier than that dude plus he walks around in baseball caps these days. If someone did recognise a celebrity and took a pic of them to send to their cousin they would make the celebs the focus of their picture.


What do you think of that woman seeing Michael AND Alicia though? Seems legit and makes me think she is in Sydney with him.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Thanks for sharing! Are we sure it's them though? I don't know about the girl but the guy doesn't looking like Michael at all. Not trying to question your sources or anything but it really doesn't looking like him?
> 
> ADD: Also, by cuzzie do you mean your cousins in Sydney? Because someone on FassyTea said they found it on Carriageworks twitter page.



Honestly the 1st glance I looked at it, I didn't think the couple is them. But the pic is just too blur to confirm.  Anyway, the forensic and verifying task, leave it to the few who have OCD. Bet they will do a good job utilizing Sunday time. I will see what they say later.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> The girl's hair doesn't look long enough to be Alicia's either. And I think Michael is a lot skinnier than that dude plus he walks around in baseball caps these days. If someone did recognise a celebrity and took a pic of them to send to their cousin they would make the celebs the focus of their picture.
> 
> 
> What do you think of that woman seeing Michael AND Alicia though? Seems legit and makes me think she is in Sydney with him.



Oh I don't doubt she is there. She loves to travel long distances to plant herself next to Michael when she isn't working (though I think she is shooting a movie right now???). I just don't think those people in the pic posted are M + A. Perhaps we will get some high quality pics of them soon. The grainy nature of the pic doesn't help either


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Honestly the 1st glance I looked at it, I didn't think the couple is them. But the pic is just too blur to confirm.  Anyway, the forensic and verifying task, leave it to the few who have OCD. Bet they will do a good job utilizing Sunday time. I will see what they say later.



True it is quite blurry. And LOL at WC


----------



## kashlo

.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Thanks for sharing! Are we sure it's them though? I don't know about the girl but the guy doesn't looking like Michael at all. Not trying to question your sources or anything but it really doesn't looking like him?
> 
> ADD: Also, by cuzzie do you mean your cousins in Sydney? Because someone on FassyTea said they found it on Carriageworks twitter page.


I believe it is from Twitter. No I'm not sure it is them. Don't think I said that it was, just found it interesting seeing as they where said to have been there at the same time the photo was taken.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> I believe it is from Twitter. No I'm not sure it is them. Don't think I said that it was, just found it interesting seeing as they where said to have been there at the same time the photo was taken.



You said "cuzzies" though so I assumed you meant your cousins sent them to you.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> You said "cuzzies" though so I assumed you meant your cousins sent them to you.



I don't have sources. My cousin follows Carriageworks on Twitter. She actually lives in Perth not Sydney. She found it interesting, I found it interesting, everyone else is free to find it interesting or not.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> I don't have sources. My cousin follows Carriageworks on Twitter. She actually lives in Perth not Sydney. She found it interesting, I found it interesting, everyone else is free to find it interesting or not.



Oh right got you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not sure why there's any question Alicia has joined Michael in Sydney or why yet again snarky comments. Michael is her boyfriend and she's finished shooting her film so has a few weeks free. She wants to be with him, he wants her with him - that's the way relationships work when 2 people love each other. And there's no question of mistaken identity, others have posted sightings from last night. An invited guest list to a special dinner by a noted Sydney chef at Carriageworks and they may well have enjoyed Bjork who was performing there Saturday night [emoji3]


----------



## mchris55

I like snark.


----------



## Selayang430

Too much info disclosed already. At first I thought we will have many bizarre theories come up for Sunday jokes. Now there may only leave a few - eg. do promotion for the restaurant there in return for discount or other goodies........

Bjork, she was so  popular in the 90's and inspired many other singers.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Not sure why there's any question Alicia has joined Michael in Sydney



Because of the Cannes thing. It was from such a reliable source and turned out to be false. So it really shouldn't be a surprise that people question these things. 

But I think that Sydney sighting was legit unless that person somehow mistook another girl for Alicia (probably not).


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Because of the Cannes thing. It was from such a reliable source and turned out to be false. So it really shouldn't be a surprise that people question these things.
> 
> 
> 
> But I think that Sydney sighting was legit unless that person somehow mistook another girl for Alicia (probably not).




Well the Cannes sighting was indeed from a reliable source who on this occasion seems to have got his wires crossed and not checked out the facts before posting his report. That doesn't mean that there was anything suspicious going on or every subsequent sighting of Michael and Alicia together is suspect though. And as I said earlier, there was more than 1 person who saw them together in Sydney last night.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael Fassbender can not possibly be dating Alicia Vikander because...wait... ..erm....I er....cos cos....hang on......he said, no she said no wait.....nah...got nothing..sorry


----------



## carmencrem

Yes, I read around social medias... more than 1 person saw them in Sydney, but people see and believe just what they want to believe.. maybe they didn't explored the net that well, cause I actually found something about them being there together. I don't care anymore, people believe what they want to believe. If they feel better believing they werent together, that's ok.. I'm sorry for them but no problem. As I told you, more than one person saw them there, so for me they were there 
Btw Just Askin you are the best haha!


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Michael Fassbender can not possibly be dating Alicia Vikander because...wait... ..erm....I er....cos cos....hang on......he said, no she said no wait.....nah...got nothing..sorry


:

I can't tell if the photo is of them or not.  It looks like his feet; it looks like their clothes and hair and legs; it sounds like something (Scandinavian rock) that they would go to.  It's too distant and fuzzy.  But the sightings of them by more than one person make it seem likely.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Told yah Australia would be a good start to a long holiday lol


Major PR stunts to be "on the spotlight",quoting someone.. 



kashlo said:


> Because of the Cannes thing. It was from such a reliable source and turned out to be false. So it really shouldn't be a surprise that people question these things.
> 
> But I think that Sydney sighting was legit unless that person somehow mistook another girl for Alicia (probably not).


Those were obviously  second-hand info. He didn't have any problem admitting that he didn't see them after being told that Fassbender was at a movie premiere the same day,which wasn't even true. These people don't write gossip columns,they have no reason to lie on their personal facebook,twitter profiles.

Rankin's photoshoot outtake (BIFA 2009)








I love this photoshoot:






Old interviews for Hunger and IB/Fish Tank (Cannes 2008,2009):


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Well the Cannes sighting was indeed from a reliable source who on this occasion seems to have got his wires crossed and not checked out the facts before posting his report. That doesn't mean that there was anything suspicious going on or every subsequent sighting of Michael and Alicia together is suspect though. And as I said earlier, there was more than 1 person who saw them together in Sydney last night.



I know what happened with the Cannes thing, I am just explaining to you why people are questioning this.


----------



## skyblue123

This might not be MF related but then again a lot of posts here aren't so... I must say that for a forum that at least seem to strive to be positive, like no talking about other members, you guys sure do mock other people a lot ("psychopath", having OCD (wich btw is a neurodiversity not an insult, incorrect grammar, etc).


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> I know what happened with the Cannes thing, I am just explaining to you why people are questioning this.




Unfortunately there are some who question every single sighting or photo, both pre and post Cannes to presumably try to convince themselves and/or others that Michael and Alicia aren't a couple. I see you are very new here but if you stick around you'll notice the same pattern repeating itself again and again.


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Lucky I didn't subscribe to read the full article...LOL



Haha they were my actual words when I read the thing, followed by "I don't believe I just pulled this out of the  recyle bin for that" !!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Lol I applaud cousins with good enough eyesight to recognize celebrities by the back of their heads. Not only does that guy look nothing like Michael, that girls hair doesn't look like Alicia's either. The woman in question had dark thick hair as opposed to Alicia's lighter brown straggley extensions. I wonder if this couple is the same that walked in like royalty into that bar in Cannes Hahahah!


 
 I don't believe its them either. Its funny how there are all these sightings of them yet no one has gotten to take a picture up close. Now last I heard she was in London, so can you tell me how long a flight it would be from Rio to Aus (including time change). She's racking up some serious flyer miles tho


----------



## pearlyqueen

It's obvious Alicia flew direct from Rio to Sydney mid week, whoever claims she was in London is very mistaken.
Two different people posted that they saw Michael and Alicia together at a dinner last night in Sydney. Not funny at all that there are no up close pics, but when there are these pics are touted as some kind of half baked PR nonsense theory anyway.


----------



## mchris55

As always, there is something telling us what we should think, however, I choose to think for myself. No assistance necessary.


----------



## miasharma

skyblue123 said:


> This might not be MF related but then again a lot of posts here aren't so... I must say that for a forum that at least seem to strive to be positive, like no talking about other members, you guys sure do mock other people a lot ("psychopath", having OCD (wich btw is a neurodiversity not an insult, incorrect grammar, etc).



Posters on here make the royal effort to go on tumblr and read a former posters blog about things they don't agree with and then rush back here to mock her. Insults fly freely and no one bats an eyelash unless they are meant for MF's girlfriend. Then everyone is up in arms about positivity and respect for others lol. Go figure.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> I don't believe its them either. Its funny how there are all these sightings of them yet no one has gotten to take a picture up close. Now last I heard she was in London, so can you tell me how long a flight it would be from Rio to Aus (including time change). She's racking up some serious flyer miles tho



She probably has nothing better to do so chooses to fly across the world every few days to leach on to Michael lol


----------



## Just Askin

When a fuzzy Twitter pic can send the romance sceptics from:tumbleweed: to  . Meanwhile :sunnies  till the next one.


----------



## Just Askin

I wish he'd take me for a fake dinner.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> She probably has nothing better to do so chooses to fly across the world every few days to leach on to Michael lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Posters on here make the royal effort to go on tumblr and read a former posters blog about things they don't agree with and then rush back here to mock her. Insults fly freely and no one bats an eyelash unless they are meant for MF's girlfriend. Then everyone is up in arms about positivity and respect for others lol. Go figure.


 
All I know is, if there are sites that speak badly about Michael I would never go there for my peace of mind. I would ignore who needs to be ignored and keep focused on who I'm a fan of


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Two different people posted that they saw Michael and Alicia together at a dinner last night .



I thought it was one person that saw BOTH of them and two other people mentioned only him?


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> I thought it was one person that saw BOTH of them and two other people mention on him?




No there was at least one other person who was at the same dinner as Michael and Alicia last night who posted confirmation.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> No there was at least one other person who was at the same dinner as Michael and Alicia last night who posted confirmation.



Oh ok can you please send me a link to that? Thanks. Was this on fb or twitter?


----------



## Just Askin

Getting dizzy over here!


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Oh ok can you please send me a link to that? Thanks. Was this on fb or twitter?




No not on FB or Twitter; there was confirmation by a different person on Instagram last night, but I don't want to post a link in case the poster gets harassed as has happened in the past when people have posted stuff about Michael and Alicia being together.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> I thought it was one person that saw BOTH of them and two other people mentioned only him?



Yeah there was only one person that saw them both together and he did not even realize it was them until after lol! Poor Miss "I am ready to be more known Oscar winner" lol!

I should say saw them together and posted about it on social media


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> I wish he'd take me for a fake dinner.



Lol Fake dinner, fake girlfriend, because you know he hires someone that looks like Alicia to be seen with him by random people so they can post on their Facebooks so 20 fans will be able to see that the fake PR relationship is still going and that will get them both Oscars for TLBO. It's all so simple, why is it so hard to understand??


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> No not on FB or Twitter; there was confirmation by a different person on Instagram last night, but I don't want to post a link in case the poster gets harassed as has happened in the past when people have posted stuff about Michael and Alicia being together.



I'm going to DM you because I'm pretty sure I saw the same thing as well the other sightings.  I agree it's best not to post any links.  I once posted a tweet and the poor girl was harassed and called a liar and I felt terrible.  Never again.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> When a fuzzy Twitter pic can send the romance sceptics from:tumbleweed: to  . Meanwhile :sunnies  till the next one.



LOL, I tried to reply to you using only emojis but there's a limit to how many we can use per post.  So I'll just leave you this


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> When a fuzzy Twitter pic can send the romance sceptics from:tumbleweed: to  . Meanwhile :sunnies  till the next one.



Till the next  &#9928;! Whatever it is we are &#127867;&#128512;&#128541;


----------



## FassbenderLover

Time to promote TLBO!!!!!


----------



## Allie28

I will post this link though....Jared won't mind.....

http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/05...gether/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

:snack:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I will post this link though....Jared won't mind.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/05...gether/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> 
> 
> :snack:




Well let's hope this puts all the doubts to rest now, although I suspect nothing will satisfy some people. They really don't like being papped do they, but great they are having fun together in Sydney [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> LOL, I tried to reply to you using only emojis but there's a limit to how many we can use per post.  So I'll just leave you this



Sorry for hogging but I do like a good emoji lol


----------



## Morgane

People should take responsability for what the write in their blogs. It's very simple. 



Allie28 said:


> I'm going to DM you because I'm pretty sure I saw the same thing as well the other sightings.  I agree it's best not to post any links.  I once posted a tweet and the poor girl was harassed and called a liar and I felt terrible.  Never again.


Or that other girl who spotted them in London and was accused of being a liar by a certain someone on tumblr.. She wasn't even a fan..




Just Askin said:


> I wish he'd take me for a fake dinner.





TIFF photoshoot (2011)


















BFI London Film Festival 2011









The guy in the background..




http://heisenberqs.tumblr.com/post/11540136473







http://whedonology.tumblr.com/post/11484619843/and-how-do-you-feel-about-the-film-being-shown


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Well let's hope this puts all the doubts to rest now, although I suspect nothing will satisfy some people. They really don't like being papped do they, but great they are having fun together in Sydney [emoji3]



One of the photo showed that Michael looks at the paps. Non-believers will still have something to say, standard operating procedures.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I will post this link though....Jared won't mind.....
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/05...gether/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> :snack:


Wow and luv it and Thank You


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> One of the photo showed that Michael looks at the paps. Non-believers will still have something to say, standard operating procedures.




Lol, but of course, I fully expect a new theory to explain M and A spending their private time together....he spotted a pap so he must have arranged it? No Alicia will have called them... obviously... Or was it HW behind it? And going bowling is clearly promotion for TLBO - right?


----------



## FassbenderLover

I find it interesting wen Michael is alone you get pics from fans but when he's with other people you get pics from paps :giggles:


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> Lol Fake dinner, fake girlfriend, because you know he hires someone that looks like Alicia to be seen with him by random people so they can post on their Facebooks so 20 fans will be able to see that the fake PR relationship is still going and that will get them both Oscars for TLBO. It's all so simple, why is it so hard to understand??





Allie28 said:


> I will post this link though....Jared won't mind.....
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/05...gether/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> :snack:


Major pr stunt... but I don't see TLBO mentioned anywhere..


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Till the next  &#9928;! Whatever it is we are &#127867;&#128512;&#128541;



Hahaha didn't have to wait long. Duck or you may get splattered with the s... that's about to fly


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I find it interesting wen Michael is alone you get pics from fans but when he's with other people you get pics from paps :giggles:



That pretty much sums it up! This is, and will be, soo glorious!!! Stop staring into the camera, lmao!!!


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Well let's hope this puts all the doubts to rest now, although I suspect nothing will satisfy some people. They really don't like being papped do they, but great they are having fun together in Sydney [emoji3]



Lol there it is, I knew those sightings were legit. I have been reading LSA though and someone said something and it did make me wonder. Genuine question here, why weren't there any pics of just Michael during the whole time he was in Oz alone? I know couples usually get more attention than either of them on their own but there should still be a lot of attention on Michael alone. Especially here in Oz since he is a huge Hollywood star.


----------



## Just Askin

Is it just me or is Mr Fassbender looking rather hot??!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, but of course, I fully expect a new theory to explain M and A spending their private time together....he spotted a pap so he must have arranged it? No Alicia will have called them... obviously... Or was it HW behind it? And going bowling is clearly promotion for TLBO - right?



Not easy to come up with so many theories and excuses in the face of solid information. Anyway, I hope they don't re-heat  the overnight fried rice with same old granny story. We want something creative, original and humorous! &#128541;&#128539;


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> Lol Fake dinner, fake girlfriend, because you know he hires someone that looks like Alicia to be seen with him by random people so they can post on their Facebooks so 20 fans will be able to see that the fake PR relationship is still going and that will get them both Oscars for TLBO. It's all so simple, why is it so hard to understand??



Still smiling at the name...class!


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> That pretty much sums it up! This is, and will be, soo glorious!!! Stop staring into the camera, lmao!!!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Hahaha didn't have to wait long. Duck or you may get splattered with the s... that's about to fly



No worry at all. All they can present are same old "reheat overnight fried rice". Nothing new nothing original and zero creativity.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> No worry at all. All they can present are same old "reheat overnight fried rice". Nothing new nothing original and zero creativity.




Lol, yes we've heard it all before many many times...but to be fair there can't be much scope left for new theories by now!


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> Is it just me or is Mr Fassbender looking rather hot??!



He does indeed, but he must be either hating his haircut or having hair problems due to wearing a wig all day because I have never seen him wearing hats so often before.


----------



## FassbenderLover

The distant between the is so, distant. You'd think that couple who haven't seen each other for weeks or months would be closer lol. But perhaps their thing is not for the world


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> Lol there it is, I knew those sightings were legit. I have been reading LSA though and someone said something and it did make me wonder. Genuine question here, why weren't there any pics of just Michael during the whole time he was in Oz alone? *I know couples usually get more attention than either of them on their own but there should still be a lot of attention on Michael alone.* Especially here in Oz since he is a huge Hollywood star.


Well,the other day they were seen at a public event in Sydney.. and,obviously,a couple gets more attention.Also,it depends on the places.  Michael is not the only one who spotted the paps..  Where did they take the pics?






Source


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, yes we've heard it all before many many times...but to be fair there can't be much scope left for new theories by now!



Its always the same conspiracy theory lol "They read my blog" "They called the paparazzi" "It's promo for the place they were". There's never anything new, it's always the same old thing that gets decided over and over again until the end of times. It's literally a broken record. Yet nobody understands why a relationship you are not involved in bothers some people that much.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> Well,the other day they were seen at a public event in Sydney.. and,obviously,a couple gets more attention.Also,it depends on the places.  Michael is not the only one who spotted the paps..  Where did they take the pics?
> 
> Source



Outside a bowling alley apparently. And my question was why we didn't see ANY paparazzi pics of Michael when he was by himself. Even by himself he would get a lot of attention especially in Oz.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Lol there it is, I knew those sightings were legit. I have been reading LSA though and someone said something and it did make me wonder. Genuine question here, why weren't there any pics of just Michael during the whole time he was in Oz alone? I know couples usually get more attention than either of them on their own but there should still be a lot of attention on Michael alone. Especially here in Oz since he is a huge Hollywood star.




You'd have to ask the paps that question! Seems they were on a couples bowling date with Alicia's sister and her husband and maybe that drew attention to them particularly if they were being noisy....could easily have instigated a call to the paps by an onlooker. But don't believe the line that Michael is never papped without Alicia by his side; he is - there was a bunch of pics in London last June, a batch in Montreal last summer and several sets in NYC last year alone. What surprises me is how seldom he and Alicia are papped together considering the amount of time they spend together.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> You'd have to ask the paps that question! Seems they were on a couples bowling date with Alicia's sister and her husband and maybe that drew attention to them particularly if they were being noisy....could easily have instigated a call to the paps by an onlooker. But don't believe the line that Michael is never papped without Alicia by his side; he is - there was a bunch of pics in London last June, a batch in Montreal last summer and several sets in NYC last year alone. What surprises me is how seldom he and Alicia are papped together considering the amount of time they spend together.



I'm not saying Michael is never papped alone, just wondering how managed to not get papped during the whole time he was in Oz alone.  People recognized him when he was alone because there were fan pics. Someone could have called the paps then too. I don't know about this whole PR thing which is why I am asking. Everyone in Oz knew he was in the country.


----------



## girlwhowaited

FassbenderLover said:


> The distant between the is so, distant. You'd think that couple who haven't seen each other for weeks or months would be closer lol. But perhaps their thing is not for the world



They saw each other a little over a week ago but I guess even if they were pictured all over each other there would be accusations of them being playing it up for the camera so there's no point in arguing over anything.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow. I thought Michael was the only one who was looking right into the camera, but from the looks of it I see other members of the party looking as well. This is very interesting


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> You'd have to ask the paps that question! Seems they were on a couples bowling date with Alicia's sister and her husband and maybe that drew attention to them particularly if they were being noisy....could easily have instigated a call to the paps by an onlooker. But don't believe the line that Michael is never papped without Alicia by his side; he is - there was a bunch of pics in London last June, a batch in Montreal last summer and several sets in NYC last year alone. What surprises me is how seldom he and Alicia are papped together considering the amount of time they spend together.



You would think a PR couple would have plenty of photo ops for all the magazines that are dying to get them on their covers. I guess they failed to read their contracts.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Major pr stunt... but I don't see TLBO mentioned anywhere..



Isn't that funny? 

Michael has been papped in Australia before this.  Until Alicia arrived (the first time) he was papped surfing at Bondi Beach 2-3 weekends in a row.  And he's been out with the cast & crew, pics were posted here.  These aren't the first pics of him in Australia.  They are the first with Alicia so they did a great job of flying under the radar until now.  That's probably why they look less than thrilled when they see the camera!

I think they are with her sister and her husband.  Double Date Night.


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> Its always the same conspiracy theory lol "They read my blog" "They called the paparazzi" "It's promo for the place they were". There's never anything new, it's always the same old thing that gets decided over and over again until the end of times. It's literally a broken record. Yet nobody understands why a relationship you are not involved in bothers some people that much.


----------



## mchris55

I wonder what is going on with his hair??


----------



## girlwhowaited

Allie28 said:


> Isn't that funny?
> 
> Michael has been papped in Australia before this.  Until Alicia arrived (the first time) he was papped surfing at Bondi Beach 2-3 weekends in a row.  And he's been out with the cast & crew, pics were posted here.  These aren't the first pics of him in Australia.  They are the first with Alicia so they did a great job of flying under the radar until now.  That's probably why they look less than thrilled when they see the camera!
> 
> I think they are with her sister and her husband.  Double Date Night.



The difference is this time around he is actually working In a closed studio most days and it's winter so no paparazzi waiting to catch him at the beach. They manage to fly under the radar 90% of the time they are out together unlike other people who do call the paparazzi, major difference there.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> I wonder what is going on with his hair??


 
Hairline problems?  I know he's not blonde cuz I see dark hair


----------



## girlwhowaited

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow. I thought Michael was the only one who was looking right into the camera, but from the looks of it I see other members of the party looking as well. This is very interesting


It's very odd that people who seem to have working eyes and ears spotted a paparazzi (or more than one) with a huge camera, bright flashlights and who is likely screaming at them to get a reaction. There must be something wrong.


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> He does indeed, but he must be either hating his haircut or having hair problems due to wearing a wig all day because I have never seen him wearing hats so often before.



He wore a hat loads whilst filming Prometheus. Hopefully just to add to the surprise of David/s.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> He wore a hat loads whilst filming Prometheus. Hopefully just to add to the surprise of David/s.



Yes, that's what I meant, he also used to hide his hair during Frank since he had holes in it. He is clearly not blond now so I'm trying to figure out what is it that he is hiding right now. Maybe the other David 8's aren't blonde?


----------



## FassbenderLover

girlwhowaited said:


> It's very odd that people who seem to have working eyes and ears spotted a paparazzi (or more than one) with a huge camera, bright flashlights and who is likely screaming at them to get a reaction. There must be something wrong.


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> Outside a bowling alley apparently. And my question was why we didn't see ANY paparazzi pics of Michael when he was by himself. Even by himself he would get a lot of attention especially in Oz.


I know.. But it loojs like they were on a terrace.



kashlo said:


> I'm not saying Michael is never papped alone, just wondering how managed to not get papped during the whole time he was in Oz alone.  People recognized him when he was alone because there were fan pics. Someone could have called the paps then too. I don't know about this whole PR thing which is why I am asking*. Everyone in Oz knew he was in the country*.


He's not _that_ recognizable..  I don't think that a random fan/person who sees him would call the paps. It's more likely that they drew attention because they were  hanging out in restaurants,concerts,etc.. 



girlwhowaited said:


> They saw each other a little over a week ago but I guess even if they were pictured all over each other there would be accusations of them being playing it up for the camera so there's no point in arguing over anything.






pearlyqueen said:


> You'd have to ask the paps that question! Seems they were on a couples bowling date with Alicia's sister and her husband and maybe that drew attention to them particularly if they were being noisy....could easily have instigated a call to the paps by an onlooker. But don't believe the line that Michael is never papped without Alicia by his side; he is - *there was a bunch of pics in London last June, a batch in Montreal last summer and several sets in NYC last year alone. *What surprises me is how seldom he and Alicia are papped together considering the amount of time they spend together.


This. And  it's not an opinion.. We know that Alicia has been in Norway  and probably in Sydney after wrapping Submergence. There's not a pic,not even a leaked pic..   I think these are the first pics that we see after the LV event in London for the BAFTA.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> I know.. But it loojs like they were on a terrace.
> 
> 
> He's not _that_ recognizable..  I don't think that a random fan/person who sees him would call the paps. It's more likely that they drew attention because they were  hanging out in restaurants,concerts,etc..



Some places have roof parking so yeah it could be 

He was in restaurants alone too though. He is not Brad Pitt famous but people in Oz knew he was here. Plus Alicia being with him doesn't make any more recognizable seeing as he is more established than her.


----------



## Allie28

At any rate, the Sydney sightings were legit and the London sighting was bogus.  Maybe it was the mysterious blonde in London?  Was she sitting on anyone's lap?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> At any rate, the Sydney sightings were legit and the London sighting was bogus.  Maybe it was the mysterious blonde in London?  Was she sitting on anyone's lap?




You're too funny Allie! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Would that be the surfer blonde or the Latina blonde....? [emoji6]


----------



## itspamie

M


----------



## Allie28

girlwhowaited said:


> The difference is this time around he is actually working In a closed studio most days *and it's winter *so no paparazzi waiting to catch him at the beach. They manage to fly under the radar 90% of the time they are out together unlike other people who do call the paparazzi, major difference there.



Ahh, that's right.  Provides for some cozy nights in which would also explain the lack of pics.


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> It's very odd that people who seem to have working eyes and ears spotted a paparazzi (or more than one) with a huge camera, bright flashlights and who is likely screaming at them to get a reaction. There must be something wrong.


 It's why I pointed out that he wasn't the only one who saw them.



girlwhowaited said:


> The difference is this time around he is actually working In a closed studio most days and it's winter so no paparazzi waiting to catch him at the beach. They manage to fly under the radar 90% of the time they are out together unlike other people who do call the paparazzi, major difference there.


Some people forget that he's not on vacation.



Allie28 said:


> Isn't that funny?
> 
> Michael has been papped in Australia before this.  Until Alicia arrived (the first time) he was papped surfing at Bondi Beach 2-3 weekends in a row.  And he's been out with the cast & crew, pics were posted here.  These aren't the first pics of him in Australia.  *They are the first with Alicia so they did a great job of flying under the radar until now.  That's probably why they look less than thrilled when they see the camera!*
> 
> I think they are with her sister and her husband.  Double Date Night.


This. And if they really want to plan a pap stroll,I'm sure they can do something better,honestly.. these pics are "generic".  



girlwhowaited said:


> Yes, that's what I meant, he also used to hide his hair during Frank since he had holes in it. He is clearly not blond now so I'm trying to figure out what is it that he is hiding right now. Maybe the other David 8's aren't blonde?


There's definitely something going on with the haircut.. I guess he just hates it.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> You're too funny Allie! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Would that be the surfer blonde or the Latina blonde....? [emoji6]



IDK...I'm confused!  There's too many mystery lovers out there it's hard to keep track!!


----------



## girlwhowaited

Allie28 said:


> At any rate, the Sydney sightings were legit and the London sighting was bogus.  Maybe it was the mysterious blonde in London?  Was she sitting on anyone's lap?



No didn't you hear, they photoshopped Alicia in those pictures, she's still in London. Michael is just walking with random people for the photo op. All the hard work he has to do to get his Oscar.


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> There's definitely something going on with the haircut.. I guess he just hates it.



Yeah, I'm super curious about what David's hair looks like this time. It's not blonde but he could be wearing the wig all this time so it messes his own hair up and he just doesn't bother to fix it during his downtime because he knows the wig will be back on again on his work days? And, is it just me? That red cap is hilariously ugly LOL. He has zero sense of fashion at all. lol. I like that Alicia just lets him be though.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Hairline problems?  I know he's not blonde cuz I see dark hair



I guess we will see what Ridley does with his hair in the film. All of these hats seem abnormal.

I wouldn't be surprised if there is some hair restoration during his vacation. I remember during the B roll for Macbeth, he is standing besides MC with the crown on his head, and he keeps trying to pull hair towards a thin spot in the back of his head. As if the shot was going to concentrate on the back of Macbeth's head!! Men and their hair issues.


----------



## Selayang430

Allie28 said:


> At any rate, the Sydney sightings were legit and the London sighting was bogus.  Maybe it was the mysterious blonde in London?  Was she sitting on anyone's lap?




I'm also waiting for the pic of that "mysterious blonde who sat on someone's lap".  But suddenly it's gone with the wind without any trace. Curios.....


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I'm super curious about what David's hair looks like this time. It's not blonde but he could be wearing the wig all this time so it messes his own hair up and he just doesn't bother to fix it during his downtime because he knows the wig will be back on again on his work days? And, is it just me? That red cap is hilariously ugly LOL. He has zero sense of fashion at all. lol. I like that Alicia just lets him be though.



Think he is wearing wig  or uses temporary color hair spray during filming. Also think the red cap is freebies given by the studio so he doesn't care if it is ugly


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> I guess we will see what Ridley does with his hair in the film. All of these hats seem abnormal.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if there is some hair restoration during his vacation. I remember during the B roll for Macbeth, he is standing besides MC with the crown on his head, and he keeps trying to pull hair towards a thin spot in the back of his head. As if the shot was going to concentrate on the back of Macbeth's head!! Men and their hair issues.


 
Poor thing, he need to hurry up and lose the hats 
What are the odds of paps being outside a bowling alley of all places?


----------



## Selayang430

Say whatever you want


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Poor thing, he need to hurry up and lose the hats
> What are the odds of paps being outside a bowling alley of all places?



Paparazzi isn't a big thing in Oz in general to be honest. They exist of course but they aren't like the US ones from what I have seen.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Say whatever you want



He looks so cute in that pic!


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Poor thing, he need to hurry up and lose the hats
> What are the odds of paps being outside a bowling alley of all places?



100% when you call them.

I'll take BS for 500, Alex.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lol, the odds of being outside a bowling alley are very very high when you've just been INSIDE one.....where there are lots of people who have time to both recognise someone well known as they bowl and make a phone call to a photographer. Why on earth would Michael or Alicia want to call paps? Defies logic.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, the odds of being outside a bowling alley are very very high when you've just been INSIDE one.....where there are lots of people who have time to both recognise someone well known as they bowl and make a phone call to a photographer. Why on earth would Michael or Alicia want to call paps? Defies logic.



They are obviously talking about the odds of the paparazzi being outside the bowling alley. I also doubt people walk around with number of photographers on their phones. Maybe in L.A but not in Sydney. Not impossible of course but HIGHLY unlikely. 

Michael and Alicia could call the paparazzi for attention.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, the odds of being outside a bowling alley are very very high when you've just been INSIDE one.....where there are lots of people who have time to both recognise someone well known as they bowl and make a phone call to a photographer. Why on earth would Michael or Alicia want to call paps? Defies logic.



modus operandi:- 
No pic --> not happened 
With pics --> staged, call paps
By witness from the mass --> planted by own PR team


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> modus operandi:-
> 
> No pic --> not happened
> 
> With pics --> staged, call paps
> 
> By witness from the mass --> planted by own PR team




Exactly - every single time......option 1 or 2 is invoked to deal with the panic of finding out they are together. Ho hum and life goes on[emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly - every single time......option 1 or 2 is invoked to deal with the panic of finding out they are together. Ho hum and life goes on[emoji6]



Add 2 more scenarios-

1/ get paps in popular places  eg LA / New York that known of paparazzi  - purposely went there to get paps 

2/ get paps in places with fewer paparazzi - must be they themselves called the paparazzi to get paps! 

Aiyo! Left right centre also do it on purpose with certain motive! Hahaha!


----------



## mchris55

From where I sit, I am allowed to give my opinion. You may remember that, with that whole taxation without representation thing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> They are obviously talking about the odds of the paparazzi being outside the bowling alley. I also doubt people walk around with number of photographers on their phones. Maybe in L.A but not in Sydney. Not impossible of course but HIGHLY unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael and Alicia could call the paparazzi for attention.




There is also the possibility that a photographer was inside the bowling alley already, it's a big complex. There is also a good chance that one of the staff there tipped off somebody - good publicity for the bowling alley. 
The only scenario I can't agree with is that Michael and Alicia called paps. That just doesn't make any sense at all; they both like to live low key and protect their love life from the public gaze. Alicia in particular always looks very uncomfortable when papped, Michael doesn't like it but I guess he's more used to it. Consequently calling paps goes against both of their behaviour patterns and they have absolutely nothing to gain from attracting attention they don't want in the first place.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> They are obviously talking about the odds of the paparazzi being outside the bowling alley. I also doubt people walk around with number of photographers on their phones. Maybe in L.A but not in Sydney. Not impossible of course but HIGHLY unlikely.
> 
> *Michael and Alicia could call the paparazzi for attention*.


 
I was going to ask what are the odds of the paps being specifically there but then you said the bolded. I know there are paps there but he is more famous than her and since he's been there for months and has been out and about, why no pap pics of him? Pics by fans yes but none by paps til she showed up. Moreover, she was in Sydney to see her sis so why no pics of them? 
last time she was papped she was seen in Rio.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> From where I sit, I am allowed to give my opinion. You may remember that, with that whole taxation without representation thing.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> There is also the possibility that a photographer was inside the bowling alley already, it's a big complex. There is also a good chance that one of the staff there tipped off somebody - good publicity for the bowling alley.
> The only scenario I can't agree with is that Michael and Alicia called paps. That just doesn't make any sense at all; they both like to live low key and protect their love life from the public gaze. Alicia in particular always looks very uncomfortable when papped, Michael doesn't like it but I guess he's more used to it. Consequently calling paps goes against both of their behaviour patterns and they have absolutely nothing to gain from attracting attention they don't want in the first place.



I don't know them so I can't say whether they like being photographed or not. 

But the chances of the owners/customers of the bowling alley knowing who to contact is very slim. Assuming that they recognized them in the first place. But yes there is a chance a staff member could have tipped them off. 

What I still don't understand is why no paparazzi were called when Michael was alone.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> I don't know them so I can't say whether they like being photographed or not.
> 
> But the chances of the owners/customers of the bowling alley knowing who to contact is very slim. Assuming that they recognized them in the first place.
> 
> Plus I still don't understand why no paparazzi were called when Michael was alone.



The owner I can understand. But why did you say that even the chance of customers / staff there to contact paps is very slim? 

Why Michael was not paps when he was alone? I thought your previous posts already answered that indirectly.


----------



## Allie28

Selayang430 said:


> modus operandi:-
> No pic --> not happened
> With pics --> staged, call paps
> By witness from the mass --> planted by own PR team





Many still didn't think she was ever in Norway but now that a fan pic has been posted it will be called PR.  Norwegian skiers are now PR plants.  

My take is they spend as much time together as their careers allow.  Sometimes there's pics.  Sometimes there's not.  I don't think they court the paparazzi but I don't think they hide either.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I hate to bust everyone's bubbles but Sydney has just as many paparazzi as other cities. Not as many A+ warrage stars to photograph but yes just as many photographers.

The weather has been terrible on the east coast here and very dangerous which is why there were probably fewer pics in the past 3-4 days


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> The owner I can understand. But why did you say that even the chance of customers / staff there to contact paps is very slim?
> 
> Why Michael was not paps when he was alone? I thought your previous posts already answered that indirectly.



Because most people don't immediately think "Oh I'll call the paps". They might want to get autographs and pictures themselves before they call someone.

How did I answer that indirectly?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Many still didn't think she was ever in Norway but now that a fan pic has been posted it will be called PR.  Norwegian skiers are now PR plants.
> 
> 
> 
> My take is they spend as much time together as their careers allow.  Sometimes there's pics.  Sometimes there's not.  I don't think they court the paparazzi but I don't think they hide either.




Ah - you saw the pic I posted on Alicia's page from Rjukan in Norway? &#9924;&#65039;[emoji2]

Yes exactly - every point you made is solid common sense [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Allie28

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hate to bust everyone's bubbles but Sydney has just as many paparazzi as other cities. Not as many A+ warrage stars to photograph but yes just as many photographers.
> 
> The weather has been terrible on the east coast here and very dangerous which is why there were probably fewer pics in the past 3-4 days



Hey, you just live there, what do you know?  Surely people in the states know more about Australian paparazzis than you do!


----------



## kashlo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hate to bust everyone's bubbles but Sydney has just as many paparazzi as other cities. Not as many A+ warrage stars to photograph but yes just as many photographers.
> 
> The weather has been terrible on the east coast here and very dangerous which is why there were probably fewer pics in the past 3-4 days



I wasn't talking about how many photographers Sydney has. Neither I nor you would know the exact amount to compare it to other cities. I was saying that the first thought the average person at a bowling alley would have is probably not "lemme call the paps".  The chances of them calling the photographers are slim.


----------



## kashlo

Allie28 said:


> Hey, you just live there, what do you know?  Surely people in the states know more about Australian paparazzis than you do!



I live in Sydney too. Please don't assume things about me. Thanks.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Because most people don't immediately think "Oh I'll call the paps". They might want to get autographs and pictures themselves before they call someone.
> 
> How did I answer that indirectly?



Most people? It also depends on location n venue. The chance at a high end restaurant with lower chance but different story in a bowling centre.

You said paparazzi is not a big thing in Australia ( provided what you said is true to a certain extent) yet asked why when he was alone not being paps. Because he is not in LA, otherwise he wears a yoga pants out from gym will also get paps even if he is Z-listed. 

With a girlfriend or a woman sure has more selling points to attract paparazzi. So indirectly he might not with mysterious blonde previously.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> I wasn't talking about how many photographers Sydney has. Neither I nor you would know the exact amount to compare it to other cities. I was saying that the first thought the average person at a bowling alley would have is probably not "lemme call the paps".  The chances of them calling the photographers are slim.




Whatever, bowling alley managers are not just "average people" - they would surely see the potential for some good publicity for the place.
The chances of Michael or Alicia calling the paps must be much much slimmer than anyone else doing so, in my view so slim as to be non existent.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Most people? It also depends on location n venue. The chance at an high end restaurant with lower chance but different story in a bowling centre.
> 
> You said paparazzi is not a big thing in Australia ( provided what you said is true to a certain extent) yet asked why when he was alone not being paps. Because he is not in LA, otherwise he wears a yoga pants out from gym will also get paps even if he is Z-listed.
> 
> With a girlfriend or a woman sure has more selling points to attract paparazzi. So indirectly he might not with mysterious blonde previously.



Huh? Surely Michael is a big enough star to gain some attention on his own? It's not like Sydney is constantly full of A list Hollywood stars for Michael to be ignored. He's not Brad Pitt but he would still get attention. Yes being with a woman would add interest but not significantly so. Plus he is more established than her. The fact that there were these pictures just a couple of days after she came to Sydney is what I find weird.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Whatever, bowling alley managers are not just "average people" - they would surely see the potential for some good publicity for the place.
> The chances of Michael or Alicia calling the paps must be much much slimmer than anyone else doing so, in my view so slim as to be non existent.



I guess we will have to agree to having disagreeing views then.  And by average people I meant the customers on the managers.


----------



## Selayang430

Allie28 said:


> Many still didn't think she was ever in Norway but now that a fan pic has been posted it will be called PR.  Norwegian skiers are now PR plants.
> 
> My take is they spend as much time together as their careers allow.  Sometimes there's pics.  Sometimes there's not.  I don't think they court the paparazzi but I don't think they hide either.



Talking about the Norway incident , I pity the DJ of the radio station there. He said Alicia was with Michael there but no pic. Many accused him as liar. I am like, don't do that ok? He is just a DJ of a radio station in an area with a few thousand population. Why accused him as liar with no solid proof? Do you think those people will apologize ? Highly unlikely as it is their modus operandi.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Huh? Surely Michael is a big enough star to gain some attention on his own? It's not like Sydney is constantly full of A list Hollywood stars for Michael to be ignored. He's not Brad Pitt but he would still get attention. Yes being with a woman would add interest but not significantly so. Plus he is more established than her. The fact that there were these pictures just a couple of days after she came to Sydney is what I find weird.



If just Jared posted his solo pic walking up and down in Sydney streets ,  we won't have discussed this  from morning until now . Significantly more interest or not?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Talking about the Norway incident , I pity the DJ of the radio station there. He said Alicia was with Michael there but no pic. Many accused him as liar. I am like, don't do that ok? He is just a DJ of a radio station in an area with a few thousand population. Why accused him as liar with no solid proof? Do you think those jokers will apologize ? Highly unlikely as it is their modus operandi.




Yes I remember that incident very well too, very distasteful. As was the poor Norwegian Snowman crew guy who said Alicia had visited Michael in Norway twice and they are a great couple; he was accused of lying/PR too. But I'm not expecting those who made false allegations to apologise for one second - I doubt they will even acknowledge the photographic proof of Alicia being in Norway. Bottom line is it kills their ridiculous delusional theories...


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> If just Jared posted his solo pic walking up and down in Sydney streets ,  we won't have discussed this  from morning until now . Significantly more interest or not?



I don't think that is really a logical comparison. We certainly would be sharing his pics a lot I'm sure. But nevertheless his hardcore fans who are heavily invested in his personal relationships don't represent the general public or photographers. You are comparing two different populations. And the reason people discuss it so much here is for whatever reason they are seen as controversial by his hardcore fans.

Even if you think Alicia adds significantly more interest to him (which I completely disagree with since he is more famous than her), it still doesn't explain why there were ZERO pap pictures of him before when he was alone.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> I don't think that is really a logical comparison. We certainly would be sharing his pics a lot I'm sure. But nevertheless his hardcore fans who are heavily invested in his personal relationships don't represent the general public or photographers. You are comparing two different populations. And the reason people discuss it so much here is for whatever reason they are seen as controversial by his hardcore fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you think Alicia adds significantly more interest to him (which I completely disagree with since he is more famous than her), it still doesn't explain why there were ZERO pap pictures of him before when he was alone.




I'm really not clear what you're attempting to prove here? Seems to me like you're claiming that because no paps got him whilst alone it automatically means there is something dodgy about them getting him whilst with Alicia? There's no way that one equals the other - 
it's like like trying to prove a negative IMO. 

You/we don't know if he was papped previously whilst alone but the pics were not very interesting of him just walking down a street etc and consequently they weren't published. Obviously pics of him with his girlfriend are far more interesting to most people, especially as such pics are very rare. Why does nobody accuse Michael of calling paps when he IS papped alone btw? Why is Alicia always the scapegoat?


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm really not clear what you're attempting to prove here? Seems to me like you're claiming that because no paps got him whilst alone it automatically means there is something dodgy about them getting him whilst with Alicia? There's no way that one equals the other -
> it's like like trying to prove a negative IMO.
> 
> You/we don't know if he was papped previously whilst alone but the pics were not very interesting of him just walking down a street etc and consequently they weren't published. Obviously pics of him with his girlfriend are far more interesting to most people, especially as such pics are very rare. Why does nobody accuse Michael of calling paps when he IS papped alone btw? Why is Alicia always the scapegoat?



Not trying to prove anything, it just doesn't make sense. I do think it is weird that no one got him whilst alone but literally a couple of days after she arrives there are pics. 

Like I said Sydney isn't full of A list Hollywood stars constantly. Paparazzi aren't going to just let their time and effort go to waste by not publishing their pics because 'he wasn't interesting enough'. It's a movie star for god's sake. It is still plenty interesting for us. 

I'm quite new to this so I am not too aware of Michael being papped while he was alone in the past. I wouldn't be surprised if his team does call them. I don't know him at the end of the day.

Quite honestly though, I have made all my points and I don't want to constantly repeat myself. It is a waste of time. So unless you have new points we can end this conversation here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Not trying to prove anything, it just doesn't make sense. I do think it is weird that no one got him whilst alone but literally a couple of days after she arrives there are pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said Sydney isn't full of A list Hollywood stars constantly. Paparazzi aren't going to just let their time and effort go to waste by not publishing their pics because 'he wasn't interesting enough'. It's a movie star for god's sake. It is still plenty interesting for us.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite new to this so I am not too aware of Michael being papped while he was alone in the past. I wouldn't be surprised if his team does call them. I don't know him at the end of the day.




Trust me he's been papped many times when alone and with ex gfs too; but ONLY Alicia is accused of orchestrating pap calling. If you stick around you'll notice that every single time they get papped together. Also any mention of them being together/a couple = her PR team is behind it. Any Instagram or fan pics of the two of them = Alicia organised it. 
And really, you don't need to know Michael to understand that he doesn't go seeking media attention in his private life. He never has done, he's always looked to live a normal low key private life and has said so numerous times and proved it by living that way.


----------



## FassbenderLover

The funny thing is, its not just Michael's fans that's questioning these pics. From the comments on just jard and daily mail, there are regular folk that look at these pics and have a problem with it. A fraction of the general public and those who are familiar with Michael's work have their own intuition, they too have noticed that when he is alone there were no pap pics of him yet as soon as AV shows up there are pap pics of them. It makes people think


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> The funny thing is, its not just Michael's fans that's questioning these pics. From the comments on just jard and daily mail, there are regular folk that look at these pics and have a problem with it. A fraction of the general public and those who are familiar with Michael's work have their own intuition, they too have noticed that when he is alone there were no pap pics of him yet as soon as AV shows up there are pap pics of them. It makes people think



Don't you think the people making those comments could be the same fans of Michael though?


----------



## Just Askin

Don't you think he's filling this jacket out rather nicely these days


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Don't you think he's filling this jacket out rather nicely these days



Looks like the same jacket!  But this round overall looks nicer.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Don't you think he's filling this jacket out rather nicely these days




Mmmmm....very much so!! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Looks like the same jacket!  But this round overall looks nicer.


All that surfing!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Mmmmm....very much so!! [emoji2][emoji2]



Just the random things I notice when I'm procrastinating


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> 100% when you call them.
> 
> I'll take BS for 500, Alex.



Hmm so I read about 3 pages worth of explanations that it's more likely regular folks that went bowling in Sydney on a cold rainy day have paps phone number of speed dial. You know rather than two celebrities and their helpers doing the deed blame the bowling alley for being so famehoe-ythat they would call the paps. 

Do I need to pay up the 500 for the BS? haha!

I wish Michael would get papped while going to all these glitzy/popular places in Sydney for the past three months while he has been there. I guess only the leech has the number on speed dial.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lol, no pap pics of Michael going to glitzy places in Sydney these past (2) months most likely because he hasn't been to any - despite what folklore likes to promote.

And if the "leech" (not a respectful term for Michael's girlfriend btw) has paps on speed dial you'd think she would put on a show for them...no? Or call them every time she's with Michael to maximise the effect? No? 

What's most surprising is how seldom they are papped together in nearly 2 years.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I remember that incident very well too, very distasteful. As was the poor Norwegian Snowman crew guy who said Alicia had visited Michael in Norway twice and they are a great couple; he was accused of lying/PR too. But I'm not expecting those who made false allegations to apologise for one second - I doubt they will even acknowledge the photographic proof of Alicia being in Norway. Bottom line is it kills their ridiculous delusional theories...



Why did he get paps in Norway alone  but not in Sydney while alone? (So far)  Do you  have the answer or theory ?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, no pap pics of Michael going to glitzy places in Sydney these past (2) months most likely because he hasn't been to any - despite what folklore likes to promote.
> 
> And if the "leech" (not a respectful term for Michael's girlfriend btw) has paps on speed dial you'd think she would put on a show for them...no? Or call them every time she's with Michael to maximise the effect? No?
> 
> What's most surprising is how seldom they are papped together in nearly 2 years.



They will tell you because they are actually hardly together ! Like they have planted a state of art tracking+recording device in Michael. Lol. 

Anyway, to say he won't be paps while alone for the entire stay  in Sydney is a bit premature since he will continue to stay there for a couple of weeks. Would  love to see if he is paps as we will have new pics!


----------



## Just Askin

So everyone of us is a potential pap, no pay, no employee affiliation, just a device to take a pic and a lack of respect for someone's personal life. 
I can't seem to find a name for this latest photographer attached to this professional work.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Why did he get paps in Norway alone  but not in Sydney while alone? (So far)  Do you  have the answer or theory ?




That's because the PR calling the paps theory ONLY applies when Alicia is with him...all the other times he's papped on his own it's just by chance don't you know....LOL. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So everyone of us is a potential pap, no pay, no employee affiliation, just a device to take a pic and a lack of respect for someone's personal life.
> 
> I can't seem to find a name for this latest photographer attached to this professional work.




Indeed and if Alicia is with him in the photos that's because you/me/they were summoned. 

I noticed the lack of any agency/photographer credit in this batch too, and the quality isn't great either.


----------



## Just Askin

I expect the PR people who are being paid to promote this fake relationship, to constantly put public kisses and overt PDAs under the spotlight, to bring optimum attention to their daily activities together in order to gain maximum media space...geez they must be earning like 50p an hour cos they are doing the worst job ever. Did someone lose the napkin the contract was written and signed on cos no one in their game seems to know the rules to  #Pr Relationships and their purpose#


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> That's because the PR calling the paps theory ONLY applies when Alicia is with him...all the other times he's papped on his own it's just by chance don't you know....LOL. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hahaha! I just curios if Michael is paps alone or without Alicia  in coming weeks in Sydney , what will be the explanation ?  Pretending like today's discussion never happened like the poor Rjukan Radio Station ? Later I may go to its Twitter or Facebook. A tiny radio station in a small mountainous skiing place might not be well known and not much revenue , doesn't mean they will take bribery to lie. So angry on this!!


----------



## mchris55

I guess we could use the term MF calls her ... oh wait, that's complicated isn't it. But, I'm sure that will change in the highly anticipated press tour for the film about two felons.

It sure was nice of him to take the time to do a telephone interview from Australia for Oscar Isaac's Rolling Stone profile (per the author on twitter), for (oh, I don't know what to call her) her Vogue profile-- he just said send me the questions, I'll email the answers. You have to do better MF.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I expect the PR people who are being paid to promote this fake relationship, to constantly put public kisses and overt PDAs under the spotlight, to bring optimum attention to their daily activities together in order to gain maximum media space...geez they must be earning like 50p an hour cos they are doing the worst job ever. Did someone lose the napkin the contract was written and signed on cos no one in their game seems to know the rules to  #Pr Relationships and their purpose#



What ?! All the way to Norway just one pic appears  after around 3 months?! About 24 hours flight to Sydney just few pics and no PDA? Somemore with a group of people  tagging along for bowling ?! Not even a candle light dinner? Fail! Zero score. 
50p per hour ? Forget it. Compensate the company for all such airfare and accommodation loss.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Don't you think the people making those comments could be the same fans of Michael though?


 
They are but its also possible that they are not familiar with sites such as this one, lsa and tumblr. Not every fan comments on multiple gossip sites and blogs. And another thing. You said you find it weird he's not papped when alone and when she shows up there are multiple pictures. My opinion is, she has movies to promote, Bourne and TLBO which Michael is also in. Having paps take pics of u when you're alone does not have the same effect as when you're papped with your more famous "bf". If being with him gives you a boost, then by all means. No one is going to deny that since she's been with him she's more popular.  Remember, some actors can and are famous by themselves, but pair them with an equally or more famous partner makes them more known. So even tho she was known by a few, her with Michael has made her even more so.


----------



## Just Askin

Hating is bad for the health people.


----------



## pearlyqueen

That's the funniest thing I've read so far today - that the people making comments on websites are completely ignorant of what's being said in certain forums...much of it is copied there verbatim. It's all so transparent LOL [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Hating is bad for the health people.



Agree. Not good to health if full of negative energy. Must control.....hmmmmmm


----------



## Selayang430

Too much negative energy , Fassbender also "no eyes see"


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lol i'm pretty much sure I said that not every fan of his is all over the place. Some are and some aren't. Some have busy lives and do not feel the need to be on every blog, gossip site and social media to express their opinion on every matter


----------



## mchris55

I'm confused. Who is hating?


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> I guess we could use the term MF calls her ... oh wait, that's complicated isn't it. But, I'm sure that will change in the highly anticipated press tour for the film about two felons.
> 
> It sure was nice of him to take the time to do a telephone interview from Australia for Oscar Isaac's Rolling Stone profile (per the author on twitter), for (oh, I don't know what to call her) her Vogue profile-- he just said send me the questions, I'll email the answers. You have to do better MF.



Remember when he ran away from the reporter who asked him about his upcoming movie? He was most likely confused at the term reporter used. She should have asked him about The Leech and he would have understood who he is supposed to talk about.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Remember when he ran away from the reporter who asked him about his upcoming movie? He was most likely confused at the term reporter used. She should have asked him about The Leech and he would have understood who he is supposed to talk about.




Lmao!!

What I like best is that his agents Conor McCaughan, Troika, jean jacket with plaid shirt and Michael Cooper, CAA, blue ball cap, went all the way to Oz to bowl with these fools. Do better MF.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Don't you think he's filling this jacket out rather nicely these days



Yes, he is!  And I wasn't sure the grainy pic you posted the other day was them, but now I think it is.  Alicia is wearing the same jacket she wore to the GP and we've seen Michael in that jacket several times....and the shoes, his huge feet....dead giveaway!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Yes, he is!  And I wasn't sure the grainy pic you posted the other day was them, but now I think it is.  Alicia is wearing the same jacket she wore to the GP and we've seen Michael in that jacket several times....and the shoes, his huge feet....dead giveaway!



Alicia's jacket.. you mean this? yes! I noticed the same thing.. s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/10/7f/32/107f32095539e265d96e3e13f44005bd.jpg

i think michael was wearing this one probably pbs.twimg.com/media/CQnT4zbVAAAzA0c.jpg


----------



## Just Askin

I'll liken Fassbender to a jar of Marmite. If you don't like it then don't open the jar and lick it, don't even buy it . You can't extract just some of it. Move on and shop somewhere else for a different spread lol
https://youtu.be/JFLHialhZ8c


----------



## Daly_Muggleborn

carmencrem said:


> Alicia's jacket.. you mean this? yes! I noticed the same thing.. s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/10/7f/32/107f32095539e265d96e3e13f44005bd.jpg


I thought it was just me but apparently you noticed it, too! I'm pretty sure we are right.&#128521;


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Alicia's jacket.. you mean this? yes! I noticed the same thing.. s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/10/7f/32/107f32095539e265d96e3e13f44005bd.jpg



Yep!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yes, he is!  And I wasn't sure the grainy pic you posted the other day was them, but now I think it is.  Alicia is wearing the same jacket she wore to the GP and we've seen Michael in that jacket several times....and the shoes, his huge feet....dead giveaway!




Yes - you're right! I was fairly sure it was Michael and Alicia in that grainy photo Just Askin posted, but now I'm convinced. Not only both their clothing but Michael's posture clinches it for me, very distinctive!


----------



## carmencrem

i edited my post and added another pic in which i think michael is wearing the same jacket..


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Yes, he is!  And I wasn't sure the grainy pic you posted the other day was them, but now I think it is.  Alicia is wearing the same jacket she wore to the GP and we've seen Michael in that jacket several times....and the shoes, his huge feet....dead giveaway!



You know the saying about the feet. 
Big feet Big........oh yeah Big Shoes


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> You know the saying about the feet.
> Big feet Big........oh yeah Big Shoes


ahahahah ok i don't know you personally but you're so freakin funny ahahahah


----------



## Blueberry12

Just Askin said:


> I'll liken Fassbender to a jar of Marmite. If you don't like it then don't open the jar and lick it, don't even buy it . You can't extract just some of it. Move on and shop somewhere else for a different spread lol
> https://youtu.be/JFLHialhZ8c






Or " surströmming" .


German food critic and author Wolfgang Fassbender wrote that "the biggest challenge when eating surströmming is to vomit only after the first bite, as opposed to before".

( Die grösste Herausforderung beim Strömming-Essen ist, sich erst nach dem ersten Bissen zu übergeben und nicht schon vorher. ) 


http://www.nzz.ch/meinung/blogs/nachgewuerzt/232/2011/08/22/grauen-in-der-dose/


----------



## girlwhowaited

mchris55 said:


> I guess we could use the term MF calls her ... oh wait, that's complicated isn't it. But, I'm sure that will change in the highly anticipated press tour for the film about two felons.
> 
> It sure was nice of him to take the time to do a telephone interview from Australia for Oscar Isaac's Rolling Stone profile (per the author on twitter), for (oh, I don't know what to call her) her Vogue profile-- he just said send me the questions, I'll email the answers. You have to do better MF.



Yes because being in Australia a day ahead of almost everyone else in the word have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> You know the saying about the feet.
> Big feet Big........oh yeah Big Shoes



Behave!   :giggles:


----------



## Just Askin

Bluberry12. I Just checked it out. Think I'll stick to Marmite. But you got to Mix it with your butter before you spread it on the hot toast so as you dont get pockets of bitterness in every other bite. Sure there is some sort of life reflection there somewhere...


----------



## Allie28

Blueberry12 said:


> Or " surströmming" .
> 
> 
> German food critic and author Wolfgang Fassbender wrote that "the biggest challenge when eating surströmming is to vomit only after the first bite, as opposed to before".
> 
> ( Die grösste Herausforderung beim Strömming-Essen ist, sich erst nach dem ersten Bissen zu übergeben und nicht schon vorher. )
> 
> 
> http://www.nzz.ch/meinung/blogs/nachgewuerzt/232/2011/08/22/grauen-in-der-dose/



Goodness!  That stuff is called "Horror in a can" ???!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Allie28 said:


> Goodness!  That stuff is called "Horror in a can" ???!!



Not in Sweden . Only by Wolfgang Fassbender.


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> Yes because being in Australia a day ahead of almost everyone else in the word have nothing to do with it.



Was soo waiting for someone to point this out. Thank you Thank you Thank you


----------



## Blueberry12

Just Askin said:


> Bluberry13. I Just checked it out. Think I'll stick to Marmite. But you got to Mix it with your butter before you spread it on the hot toast so as you dont get pockets of bitterness in every other bite. Sure there is some sort of life reflection there somewhere...





I don't like either Marmite or Surströmming but I like Michael.




But Surströmming is like Marmite in Sweden. People either love it or hate it.


----------



## Just Askin

Blueberry12 said:


> Not in Sweden . Only by Wolfgang Fassbender.



Something about the idea of fermented  fish.  each to their own I suppose


----------



## Blueberry12

Just Askin said:


> Something about the idea of fermented  fish.  each to their own I suppose



Indeed. I always end up eating boiled potatoes & boiled eggs at Midsummer & other Swedish celebrations.

I hate Herrings.


----------



## Just Askin

Blueberry12 said:


> I don't like either Marmite or Surströmming but I like Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Surströmming is like Marmite in Sweden. People either love it or hate it.



Not too familiar with Swedish food. But I do love Anna's biscuits and Swedish meatballs. Actually I'm not fussy where the meatballs are from...don't judge me.
I would trap..I mean impress  Fassbender with a plate of boiled potatoes, boiled bacon and cabbage. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Blueberry12

Just Askin said:


> Not too familiar with Swedish food. But I do love Anna's biscuits and Swedish meatballs. Actually I'm not fussy where the meatballs are from...don't judge me.
> I would trap..I mean impress  Fassbender with a plate of boiled potatoes, boiled bacon and cabbage. Can't go wrong.



Try Toast Skagen. It's very good.
I wonder if Michael liked the herrings when he visited Sweden at Midsummer.


----------



## JaneWT

Hey, I dont wish to put a huge dampener on everyone, but Ive just caught up with this forum and have read through pages and pages of posts discussing the nature of Michaels relationship with Alicia, and I appreciate that its a topic of interest, but why is everyone ignoring the sh*t-storm that is going on in the media?  Its an awful time to be a Fassbender fan at the moment and I came here to try to get my head around what is happening, but everyones just talking about his love life!  Im sorry if theres some unwritten code on this forum that says we dont discuss this in public  I havent been a reader long enough to get that  but I feel like I need a bit of comfort and a need to get it off my chest.  I think everyone knows what I am talking about.

I dont need to discuss the case itself  my thoughts on it are decided  but I am dismayed that an unfounded accusation is resulting in Michael being hung out to dry in the media as if guilty.  These past few weeks, I have seen well-written articles by journalists lumping Michael in with other names and throwing the label abuser onto him.  These aren't people sitting at the internet with nothing better to do - they're paid-up members of the press.  It has never been as bad as this.  The belief is now seeping out of social media and into the mainstream (though you could argue that social media IS the mainstream) to the point where searching anything about him must be avoided if you don't want to end up depressed.

The recent pics posted on this forum dont show the Michael I admire.  In the fan pic from inside the bowling centre he looks downright miserable  his cap is still on (indoors?!) and theres no light in his eyes.  Far be it from me to assume what his thoughts are, but I would guess that Michaels highly upset by all of this, as any decent person would be.  And goodness knows what Michaels parents must be feeling, what Alicia must be feeling, what their friends and family must be feeling.   I'm just a low-key fan, and even I am finding it all pretty distressing.

I have no expertise in public relations but it seems to me that this situation has reached crisis point and something needs to be done to counter it all.  What that something is, I dont know, but this situation is not just going to go away.   

Well, that was horrible to write about.  Sorry if I have offended anyone by airing what's on my mind.  Maybe there IS a good reason to discuss Michaels private life endlessly.  Now..about those paps..


----------



## Just Askin

babyblue92 said:


> Hi, great thread, but I still don't understand why after almost 2 years people is still against Michael and Alicia.. They've been papped few times, not everytime they're together.. nobody took pictures of them while they were enjoying their holidays around the world, except for some fans.. (like in France, few months ago..) Nobody papped them in Norway, in London (they live there, so if they wanted to call paparazzi...). So I can't see the point in saying they're pr or seeking for attention.. Cause it doesn't look like this at all. Btw, maybe you already know, but well... I've been around tumblr and I found crazy blogs; there I saw something weird lately.. I think people create fake facebook accounts to post false sightings of  Michael (alone, when actually he was with Alicia...) and think we are so  dumb to believe them, when they only have something like few posts, all from the last month.. Well, it's just curious..


Hi. You know about the proverbial can of worms...well you just opened it...so get ready for your welcome lol :robot:


----------



## mchris55

No, the telepaths can have their say.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Hey, I dont wish to put a huge dampener on everyone, but Ive just caught up with this forum and have read through pages and pages of posts discussing the nature of Michaels relationship with Alicia, and I appreciate that its a topic of interest, but why is everyone ignoring the sh*t-storm that is going on in the media?  Its an awful time to be a Fassbender fan at the moment and I came here to try to get my head around what is happening, but everyones just talking about his love life!  Im sorry if theres some unwritten code on this forum that says we dont discuss this in public  I havent been a reader long enough to get that  but I feel like I need a bit of comfort and a need to get it off my chest.  I think everyone knows what I am talking about.
> 
> I dont need to discuss the case itself  my thoughts on it are decided  but I am dismayed that an unfounded accusation is resulting in Michael being hung out to dry in the media as if guilty.  These past few weeks, I have seen well-written articles by journalists lumping Michael in with other names and throwing the label abuser onto him.  These aren't people sitting at the internet with nothing better to do - they're paid-up members of the press.  It has never been as bad as this.  The belief is now seeping out of social media and into the mainstream (though you could argue that social media IS the mainstream) to the point where searching anything about him must be avoided if you don't want to end up depressed.
> 
> The recent pics posted on this forum dont show the Michael I admire.  In the fan pic from inside the bowling centre he looks downright miserable  his cap is still on (indoors?!) and theres no light in his eyes.  Far be it from me to assume what his thoughts are, but I would guess that Michaels highly upset by all of this, as any decent person would be.  And goodness knows what Michaels parents must be feeling, what Alicia must be feeling, what their friends and family must be feeling.   I'm just a low-key fan, and even I am finding it all pretty distressing.
> 
> I have no expertise in public relations but it seems to me that this situation has reached crisis point and something needs to be done to counter it all.  What that something is, I dont know, but this situation is not just going to go away.
> 
> Well, that was horrible to write about.  Sorry if I have offended anyone by airing what's on my mind.  Maybe there IS a good reason to discuss Michaels private life endlessly.  Now..about those paps..



Will give you my thoughts in a while(gotta run). But can you give me links or names of the recent stuff you are talking about.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Hey, I dont wish to put a huge dampener on everyone, but Ive just caught up with this forum and have read through pages and pages of posts discussing the nature of Michaels relationship with Alicia, and I appreciate that its a topic of interest, but why is everyone ignoring the sh*t-storm that is going on in the media?  Its an awful time to be a Fassbender fan at the moment and I came here to try to get my head around what is happening, but everyones just talking about his love life!  Im sorry if theres some unwritten code on this forum that says we dont discuss this in public  I havent been a reader long enough to get that  but I feel like I need a bit of comfort and a need to get it off my chest.  I think everyone knows what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to discuss the case itself  my thoughts on it are decided  but I am dismayed that an unfounded accusation is resulting in Michael being hung out to dry in the media as if guilty.  These past few weeks, I have seen well-written articles by journalists lumping Michael in with other names and throwing the label abuser onto him.  These aren't people sitting at the internet with nothing better to do - they're paid-up members of the press.  It has never been as bad as this.  The belief is now seeping out of social media and into the mainstream (though you could argue that social media IS the mainstream) to the point where searching anything about him must be avoided if you don't want to end up depressed.
> 
> 
> 
> The recent pics posted on this forum dont show the Michael I admire.  In the fan pic from inside the bowling centre he looks downright miserable  his cap is still on (indoors?!) and theres no light in his eyes.  Far be it from me to assume what his thoughts are, but I would guess that Michaels highly upset by all of this, as any decent person would be.  And goodness knows what Michaels parents must be feeling, what Alicia must be feeling, what their friends and family must be feeling.   I'm just a low-key fan, and even I am finding it all pretty distressing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no expertise in public relations but it seems to me that this situation has reached crisis point and something needs to be done to counter it all.  What that something is, I dont know, but this situation is not just going to go away.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was horrible to write about.  Sorry if I have offended anyone by airing what's on my mind.  Maybe there IS a good reason to discuss Michaels private life endlessly.  Now..about those paps..




I agree it's very disturbing coming across all this abuse stuff and Michael's name being linked because of those (dropped) allegations many years ago. From what I've seen its mainly confined to Twitter users with loud mouths and nothing to back up their stance, but that's bad enough in itself. However....the only person who can put a stop to it is Michael himself, presumably by taking legal action and it's clear he's chosen not to do this. I guess he feels it would ultimately draw even more attention to the matter and he's better off ignoring it; some people will believe anything negative regardless, proof or not. There is little anyone else can do to fight his corner; I've seen some people engaging in Twitter defences but all that achieves is to publicise it even more.
IMO it is clear he got badly burned as a result of his relationship with the woman in question which has left its scars. He is far more cautious now and protective of his privacy and I think he's found some emotional stability in his relationship with Alicia which will stand him in good stead in the future.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Hey, I don&#8217;t wish to put a huge dampener on everyone, but I&#8217;ve just caught up with this forum and have read through pages and pages of posts discussing the nature of Michael&#8217;s relationship with Alicia, and I appreciate that it&#8217;s a topic of interest, but why is everyone ignoring the sh*t-storm that is going on in the media?  It&#8217;s an awful time to be a Fassbender fan at the moment and I came here to try to get my head around what is happening, but everyone&#8217;s just talking about his love life!  I&#8217;m sorry if there&#8217;s some unwritten code on this forum that says we don&#8217;t discuss this in public &#8211; I haven&#8217;t been a reader long enough to get that &#8211; but I feel like I need a bit of comfort and a need to get it off my chest.  I think everyone knows what I am talking about.
> 
> I don&#8217;t need to discuss the &#8216;case&#8217; itself &#8211; my thoughts on it are decided &#8211; but I am dismayed that an unfounded accusation is resulting in Michael being hung out to dry in the media as if guilty.  These past few weeks, I have seen well-written articles by journalists lumping Michael in with other names and throwing the label &#8216;abuser&#8217; onto him.  These aren't people sitting at the internet with nothing better to do - they're paid-up members of the press.  It has never been as bad as this.  The belief is now seeping out of social media and into the mainstream (though you could argue that social media IS the mainstream) to the point where searching anything about him must be avoided if you don't want to end up depressed.
> 
> The recent pics posted on this forum don&#8217;t show the Michael I admire.  In the fan pic from inside the bowling centre he looks downright miserable &#8211; his cap is still on (indoors?!) and there&#8217;s no light in his eyes.  Far be it from me to assume what his thoughts are, but I would guess that Michael&#8217;s highly upset by all of this, as any decent person would be.  And goodness knows what Michael&#8217;s parents must be feeling, what Alicia must be feeling, what their friends and family must be feeling.   I'm just a low-key fan, and even I am finding it all pretty distressing.
> 
> I have no expertise in public relations but it seems to me that this situation has reached crisis point and something needs to be done to counter it all.  What that &#8220;something&#8221; is, I don&#8217;t know, but this situation is not just going to go away.
> 
> Well, that was horrible to write about.  Sorry if I have offended anyone by airing what's on my mind.  Maybe there IS a good reason to discuss Michael&#8217;s private life endlessly.  Now&#8230;..about those paps&#8230;..


Michael's relationship with Alicia has nothing to do with his fans, tbh, cause it's just his private life. The point is that there are many many fans o his which happen to be angry, mad at her, jealous or just mean cause she's his girlfriend and they find it unacceptable for some reasons.. I think they are happy together, cause they've been together for almost two years and they wouldn't have any reason to pretend they're in love or to simulate a PR relationship: it's pointless. I think everybody knows they aren't fake, but it's hard to handle the truth, when your favourite actor settled down or seems to be going to do it.. People get scared of "losing" him.. 
Re his last pics and his looks, I don't think he's miserable or sad, but I'm pretty sure them both (he and Alicia) are starting to be tired of people's disturbing questions about their private life and maybe they're starting to know something about what's going on in his fandom, but I'm not sure about this.. I don't know. It's so sad. Everytime I come here I see plenty of mean or offensive posts.. I think "fans" have forgotten that Michael Fassbender is an actor (and that's what we should discuss here, his work) and that hes also a human being in a relationship, like 90% of people. Maybe he's just human and he'd like to be free to love who he wants and say what he wants about his relationship..


----------



## skyblue123

I know mocking other blogs is one of the favorite pastimes here and that's a main reason why I usually don't comment. But at least keep it accurate. The two (possibly) fake twitter sightings happened when Alicia was in Rio.


----------



## pearlyqueen

skyblue123 said:


> I know mocking other blogs is one of the favorite pastimes here and that's a main reason why I usually don't comment. But at least keep it accurate. The two (possibly) fake twitter sightings happened when Alicia was in Rio.




What two "fake" Twitter sightings?


----------



## skyblue123

pearlyqueen said:


> What two "fake" Twitter sightings?



I would have assumed you already knew, but sure, there were two twitter accounts that posted sightings that got deleted later on. Could be fake for whatever reason, could be weird coincidences, I really don't know.


----------



## pearlyqueen

babyblue92 said:


> Hi, great thread, but I still don't understand why after almost 2 years people is still against Michael and Alicia.. They've been papped few times, not everytime they're together.. nobody took pictures of them while they were enjoying their holidays around the world, except for some fans.. (like in France, few months ago..) Nobody papped them in Norway, in London (they live there, so if they wanted to call paparazzi...). So I can't see the point in saying they're pr or seeking for attention.. Cause it doesn't look like this at all. Btw, maybe you already know, but well... I've been around tumblr and I found crazy blogs; there I saw something weird lately.. I think people create fake facebook accounts to post false sightings of  Michael (alone, when actually he was with Alicia...) and think we are so  dumb to believe them, when they only have something like few posts, all from the last month.. Well, it's just curious..




Welcome babyblue!

No, I don't understand either but there are some people who are determined not to accept that Michael and Alicia are a couple. Why? Who knows, seems bizarre when there is plentiful proof around. As Alicia said, it is pointless to deny they are a couple, although she won't comment further than that publicly. IMO tumblr is best avoided unless you want to indulge in a ton of fanfic and it doesn't surprise me to hear of the lengths some people will go to in order to deny the relationship! Ultimately it makes no difference to reality though, so they are just wasting their own time and energy. Meanwhile in the real world Michael and Alicia carry on as normal like thousands of other couples [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> I guess we could use the term MF calls her ... oh wait, that's complicated isn't it. But, I'm sure that will change in the highly anticipated press tour for the film about two felons.
> 
> It sure was nice of him to take the time to do a telephone interview from Australia for Oscar Isaac's Rolling Stone profile (per the author on twitter), for (oh, I don't know what to call her) her Vogue profile-- he just said send me the questions, I'll email the answers. You have to do better MF.


I guess you know for a fact that the Vogue journalist tried to interview him by phone instead of simply contacting him via email.. while for the RS profile  he was the one who proposed a telephone interview..  



Allie28 said:


> Many still didn't think she was ever in Norway but now that a fan pic has been posted it will be called PR.  Norwegian skiers are now PR plants.
> 
> My take is they spend as much time together as their careers allow.  Sometimes there's pics.  Sometimes there's not.  *I don't think they court the paparazzi but I don't think they hide either*.


A fan pic after three months.. and he was papped alone several times.. she has been with him at least for 2 weeks and there's not a pic (photographers or fans).. 
I totally agree. But after two years and many twitter/fb/ instagram sightings in Stockholm,Norway,NYC,Barcelona,Paris,Italy, London (I'm not even talking about the  infamous "leaked" pics..),there are still people who think that he's trapped in this showmance that is forcing him to spend his _personal_ time with someone he can't stand.. just to promote a movie that doesn't even have an "Oscar release" (current theory) or to make her more famous (probably blackmailed by some mogul..).. which is actually the most ridiculous thing,or one of the most ridiculous things (it's difficult to choose..),that I've read about them. 
This is what Lainey published some months ago:


> Michael Fassbender was in a movie called Steve Jobs. Nobody cared.
> 
> Michael Fassbender, like Benedict Cumberbatch and Tom Hiddleston, is internet famous. Hes fangirl famous. Hes not legit famous. Hes not Leo D. Hes not Johnny Depp. Hes not Justin Timberlake. So to say that Alicia is Amber Heard or Jessica Biel is kinda wellis doesnt make sense. Theres nothing he can give her. He can barely give it to himself!


This is what common sense suggests.. The fact that there are still people who claim that she's a nobody without him,that she was a nobody without him is utterly hilarious. And  I don't remember that someone interviewed her after being seen with him ( there're plenty of interviews before Vikassy became a thing  ) because she was his new gf or the new "it girl"  because someone had just decided that she was going to be the new it girl. I actually remember interviews for Testament of Youth,Ex Machina,her upcoming six,seven movies. As I've already said,most people still ignore they're dating or that they're still dating,after a whole awaeds season.  When a Hollywood Reporter journalist tweets this after the Golden Globes:


> @THRMattBelloni Not totally up on celebrity gossip. *Are MIchael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander still a thing?* They're definitely canoodling at NBCU party.


it means something. 




kashlo said:


> Don't you think the people making those comments could be the same fans of Michael though?


Isn't it evident? Who is Ause Ekel? Who are those persons who have created accounts to comment in her posts?  
Someone on The Daily Mail:


> They're both talented...but I really just come here to read the comments from his crazy fans, there is something about their intense reaction to a complete stranger that is really amusing. Thank's for the entertainment ladies!


It's obvious..



pearlyqueen said:


> *Lol, no pap pics of Michael going to glitzy places in Sydney these past (2) months most likely because he hasn't been to any - despite what folklore likes to promote.*
> 
> And if the "leech" (not a respectful term for Michael's girlfriend btw) has paps on speed dial you'd think she would put on a show for them...no? Or call them every time she's with Michael to maximise the effect? No?
> 
> What's most surprising is how seldom they are papped together in nearly 2 years.


After all those sightings with blonde,brunette surfers in every restaurant,hotel of the city,it's understandable why now some people are confused..


----------



## pearlyqueen

skyblue123 said:


> I would have assumed you already knew, but sure, there were two twitter accounts that posted sightings that got deleted later on. Could be fake for whatever reason, could be weird coincidences, I really don't know.




No, I didn't see them. I know Alicia left Rio mid week with her sister and clearly they arrived back in Australia by the end of the week.


----------



## carmencrem

i also think this stuff about him being abusive is an old story without any proof.. I don&#8217;t want to sound like I know everything about him or know him personally but we all know that Leasi Andrews was a bit &#8216;strange&#8217; and didn&#8217;t act like this only with Fassbender. I&#8217;m tired of this thing, people always try to insult other actors not involved in the subject at the moment. Lately we&#8217;ve been reading about Johnny Depp and *bang bang* people needed to talk about old Michael&#8217;s allegations&#8230; IMO not true and not linked to the Depp- topic.
Btw, not many articles talked about it, so I don't think he saw them.. Maybe, being quite serious topics, his publicist read them adn told him sometihing.. But I think he's more tired of working (he needs to take a break) than sad. I hope so, at least!


----------



## carmencrem

babyblue92 said:


> nope. I'm not talking about fake sightings but about fake accounts, and  I'm not talking about twitter and the time when Alicia was in Rio, but  about Facebook and yesterday.. Someone said she saw Fassbender wearing a  baseball cap and helding the door for her.. but this facebok profile  (her name is Jessica Lombardi) hasn't any single like on her post and  has only 3 posts on her profile (active since June). It's not an "usual"  thing, isnt it?



Haha! yes, I think I know what you're talking about.. That person wrote she saw Michael on Sunday, when he actually was with Alicia, maybe trying to suggest he was alone (possible, btw, cause even when they're together they don't spend the whole day together maybe.. like normal people..).. I saw her fb profile too, seems quite fake to me, but it's just.. nothing new, tbh.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> They are but its also possible that they are not familiar with sites such as this one, lsa and tumblr. Not every fan comments on multiple gossip sites and blogs. And another thing. You said you find it weird he's not papped when alone and when she shows up there are multiple pictures. My opinion is, she has movies to promote, Bourne and TLBO which Michael is also in. Having paps take pics of u when you're alone does not have the same effect as when you're papped with your more famous "bf". If being with him gives you a boost, then by all means. No one is going to deny that since she's been with him she's more popular.  Remember, some actors can and are famous by themselves, but pair them with an equally or more famous partner makes them more known. So even tho she was known by a few, her with Michael has made her even more so.



It is possible but I do think there is a huge crossover between the sites. Some are just more active on some sites more than others.

Yeah to be honest I still find it weird that the pictures came out as soon as she came to the country. I have seen people say that there were no pictures of Michael before because he probably didn't go out. Which is bull because he obviously said he has been surfing and I'm sure he would at least go to restaurants. I doubt he sat at home making toast and tea.


----------



## kashlo

JaneWT said:


> Hey, I dont wish to put a huge dampener on everyone, but Ive just caught up with this forum and have read through pages and pages of posts discussing the nature of Michaels relationship with Alicia, and I appreciate that its a topic of interest, but why is everyone ignoring the sh*t-storm that is going on in the media?  Its an awful time to be a Fassbender fan at the moment and I came here to try to get my head around what is happening, but everyones just talking about his love life!  Im sorry if theres some unwritten code on this forum that says we dont discuss this in public  I havent been a reader long enough to get that  but I feel like I need a bit of comfort and a need to get it off my chest.  I think everyone knows what I am talking about.
> 
> I dont need to discuss the case itself  my thoughts on it are decided  but I am dismayed that an unfounded accusation is resulting in Michael being hung out to dry in the media as if guilty.  These past few weeks, I have seen well-written articles by journalists lumping Michael in with other names and throwing the label abuser onto him.  These aren't people sitting at the internet with nothing better to do - they're paid-up members of the press.  It has never been as bad as this.  The belief is now seeping out of social media and into the mainstream (though you could argue that social media IS the mainstream) to the point where searching anything about him must be avoided if you don't want to end up depressed.
> 
> The recent pics posted on this forum dont show the Michael I admire.  In the fan pic from inside the bowling centre he looks downright miserable  his cap is still on (indoors?!) and theres no light in his eyes.  Far be it from me to assume what his thoughts are, but I would guess that Michaels highly upset by all of this, as any decent person would be.  And goodness knows what Michaels parents must be feeling, what Alicia must be feeling, what their friends and family must be feeling.   I'm just a low-key fan, and even I am finding it all pretty distressing.
> 
> I have no expertise in public relations but it seems to me that this situation has reached crisis point and something needs to be done to counter it all.  What that something is, I dont know, but this situation is not just going to go away.
> 
> Well, that was horrible to write about.  Sorry if I have offended anyone by airing what's on my mind.  Maybe there IS a good reason to discuss Michaels private life endlessly.  Now..about those paps..



I've noticed this too  I am seeing a change in opinions of him in comment sections. Before I would rarely read any negative opinions of him whereas now there are a lot of those. I sometimes wish he would just address it instead of hoping it will go away if he remains silent. It's not going to go away. Maybe for a while. But it will keep coming back.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> It is possible but I do think there is a huge crossover between the sites. Some are just more active on some sites more than others.
> 
> Yeah to be honest I still find it weird that the pictures came out as soon as she came to the country. I have seen people say that there were no pictures of Michael before because he probably didn't go out. Which is bull because he obviously said he has been surfing and I'm sure he would at least go to restaurants. I doubt he sat at home making toast and tea.


 
The surfing pic was a fan pic. There were report that he went out with friends and was a bit friendly with a female, but no pic. But you're right, I doubt he sat at home, but no pics until recently


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> I agree it's very disturbing coming across all this abuse stuff and Michael's name being linked because of those (dropped) allegations many years ago. From what I've seen its mainly confined to Twitter users with loud mouths and nothing to back up their stance



Yes, at the moment it is mainly confined to Twitter users but part of my point is that Twitter is so much more prevalent than it was five years ago - it's almost become the mainstream.  I have read people with blue ticks against their names (authors - OK, possibly in the loosest sense of the word) react negatively against Michael because of this.  I like to think that fairly educated people have more sense than to believe this nonsense, but I am losing faith.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Will give you my thoughts in a while(gotta run). But can you give me links or names of the recent stuff you are talking about.



I won't give direct links or names - I don't want to give them the benefit of raising their click-response number.  Just do a proper google news search (actually in google news and sort by date) and a few articles come up from the last couple of weeks.  And this is in Europe, where Google is monitored; goodness knows what it's like where it's not.  

As for proper journalists, I remember reading of two articles in the last six months (both pre the recent JD stuff, actually) naming Michael:  one was crafty - it was a brief piece on Michael in the Washington Post and the author just posted a link to the TMZ piece instead of spelling it out.  The other was on the Salon.com - a well-respected website.


----------



## mchris55

Do better.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I'm super curious about what David's hair looks like this time. It's not blonde but he could be wearing the wig all this time so it messes his own hair up and he just doesn't bother to fix it during his downtime because he knows the wig will be back on again on his work days?* And, is it just me? That red cap is hilariously ugly LOL.* He has zero sense of fashion at all. lol. I like that Alicia just lets him be though.


No.. It's hilariously ugly..  Considering that he's wearing the cap indoors,now I'm sure that he's covering something.. 




carmencrem said:


> Alicia's jacket.. you mean this? yes! I noticed the same thing.. s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/10/7f/32/107f32095539e265d96e3e13f44005bd.jpg
> 
> i think michael was wearing this one probably pbs.twimg.com/media/CQnT4zbVAAAzA0c.jpg


Yes,their jackets look the same.  



JaneWT said:


> Hey, I dont wish to put a huge dampener on everyone, but Ive just caught up with this forum and have read through pages and pages of posts discussing the nature of Michaels relationship with Alicia, and I appreciate that its a topic of interest, but why is everyone ignoring the sh*t-storm that is going on in the media?  Its an awful time to be a Fassbender fan at the moment and I came here to try to get my head around what is happening, but everyones just talking about his love life!  Im sorry if theres some unwritten code on this forum that says we dont discuss this in public  I havent been a reader long enough to get that  but I feel like I need a bit of comfort and a need to get it off my chest.  I think everyone knows what I am talking about.
> 
> I dont need to discuss the case itself  my thoughts on it are decided  but I am dismayed that an unfounded accusation is resulting in Michael being hung out to dry in the media as if guilty.  These past few weeks, I have seen well-written articles by journalists lumping Michael in with other names and throwing the label abuser onto him.  These aren't people sitting at the internet with nothing better to do - they're paid-up members of the press.  It has never been as bad as this.  The belief is now seeping out of social media and into the mainstream (though you could argue that social media IS the mainstream) to the point where searching anything about him must be avoided if you don't want to end up depressed.
> 
> The recent pics posted on this forum dont show the Michael I admire.  In the fan pic from inside the bowling centre he looks downright miserable  his cap is still on (indoors?!) and theres no light in his eyes.  Far be it from me to assume what his thoughts are, but I would guess that Michaels highly upset by all of this, as any decent person would be.  And goodness knows what Michaels parents must be feeling, what Alicia must be feeling, what their friends and family must be feeling.   I'm just a low-key fan, and even I am finding it all pretty distressing.
> 
> I have no expertise in public relations but it seems to me that this situation has reached crisis point and something needs to be done to counter it all.  What that something is, I dont know, but this situation is not just going to go away.
> 
> Well, that was horrible to write about.  Sorry if I have offended anyone by airing what's on my mind.  Maybe there IS a good reason to discuss Michaels private life endlessly.  Now..about those paps..


We've already discussed this subject other times and I understand what you say because it's really distressing seeing how _everything_ gets twisted.. When DOFP came out,some teen wrote an idiotic article( I don't even remember where) about him making Keira feel uncomfortable on the set of ADM,because she took a stupid joke out of context. Keira has repeated in  many interviews that Michael was absolutely nice with her,but evidently it was enough to see that bulls*it spreading everywhere on tumblr/twitter.. I still find that story  being used like some kind of evidence that he's abusive.. 
Even when Penn presented the Best Picture Oscar you could see  his name popping out among  people with a documented history of violence..  as soon as I read the Depp-Heard news I totally expected to see his name all over twitter,tumblr. And you're right about the fact that social media is mainstream considering that more and more people get their news on facebook and twitter,which is awful.
I can't say if he (or his team) is really aware of how it's spreading quickly on social media,but it's obvious that they have avoided the subject in every way because it would draw more attention.  I don't even think he can take legal action if a jounalist writes about that using the word "allegedly" and old articles as "receipts". I don't really know if this situation has reached crisis point because I've never seen  articles on reputable sites addressing specifically his case. He's low key,he's not a troubled actor,so there's not much to talk about him. It's probably why nobody  has done anything yet.



JaneWT said:


> I won't give direct links or names - I don't want to give them the benefit of raising their click-response number.  Just do a proper google news search (actually in google news and sort by date) and a few articles come up from the last couple of weeks.  And this is in Europe, where Google is monitored; goodness knows what it's like where it's not.
> 
> As for proper journalists, I remember reading of two articles in the last six months (both pre the recent JD stuff, actually) naming Michael:  one was crafty - *it was a brief piece on Michael in the Washington Post *and the author just posted a link to the TMZ piece instead of spelling it out.  The other was on the Salon.com - a well-respected website.


That piece was posted here . I've not read the Salon one but I know about other stuff published in the last 3/4 years.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> We've already discussed this subject other times and I understand what you say because it's really distressing seeing how _everything_ gets twisted.. When DOFP came out,some teen wrote an idiotic article( I don't even remember where) about him making Keira feel uncomfortable on the set of ADM,because she took a stupid joke out of context. Keira has repeated in  many interviews that Michael was absolutely nice with her,but evidently it was enough to see that bulls*it spreading everywhere on tumblr/twitter.. I still find that story  being used like some kind of evidence that he's abusive..
> Even when Penn presented the Best Picture Oscar you could see  his name popping out among  people with a documented history of violence..  as soon as I read the Depp-Heard news I totally expected to see his name all over twitter,tumblr. And you're right about the fact that social media is mainstream considering that more and more people get their news on facebook and twitter,which is awful.
> I can't say if he (or his team) is really aware of how it's spreading quickly on social media,but it's obvious that they have avoided the subject in every way because it would draw more attention.  I don't even think he can take legal action if a jounalist writes about that using the word "allegedly" and old articles as "receipts". I don't really know if this situation has reached crisis point because I've never seen  articles on reputable sites addressing specifically his case. He's low key,he's not a troubled actor,so there's not much to talk about him. It's probably why nobody  has done anything yet.
> 
> 
> .



Do you think it will reach a point where he HAS to address it? I'm kind of hoping he does to be honest. I have always wanted to know his point of view and it could potentially put the matter to rest.  I love him but sometimes I wonder..what if he actually did it? It is like a dark cloud hanging over his head all the time. But of course it will draw a lot of attention. Sigh...it is a difficult situation.


----------



## Just Askin

This  http://weinsteincoup.tumblr.com/.  Not my usual read on a work break but made me giggle just a bit.


----------



## mchris55

So, we have gone from providing daily updates of "horrid" tumblr sites, to publicly endorsing favorites. Sigh. Keep trying.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> So we have gone from providing daily updates of "horrid" tumblr sites, to publicly endorsing favorites. Sigh. Keep trying.



Are you talking to me?


----------



## mollie12

On another subject, I enjoyed this humor site's feature on The &#8216;X-Men: Apocalypse&#8217; Self-Loathing Index.   Michael's section:



> 4. &#8220;I&#8217;m completely neutral about this.&#8221; (Michael Fassbender&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;Magneto)
> You know when a wrestler has toggled between heel and face so many times, and to such diminishing returns, that the integrity of their character just sort of blurs into oblivion? That&#8217;s Magneto in the X-Men universe&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;and we reached oblivion four and a half movies ago. Literally e v e r y X-Men e v e r has relied on the same emotional blueprint: Magneto &#8230; bad. But also &#8230; good? And&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;surprise (meant ironically but possibly an actual surprise)&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;no one cares anymore.
> 
> Any other franchise would have conceded this point by now&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;would have admitted defeat and switched up their flow. But to X-Men&#8217;s frankly bat**** credit, they&#8217;ve pushed right through. Can you guess what the turning point is in Apocalypse&#8217;s (yo: barely) apocalyptic battle? Yeah, you nailed it: Someone going up to cool, evil Magneto and saying, &#8220;You know what&#8217;s really cool? Friendship.&#8221;
> It&#8217;s an incredible gesture of meaninglessness that I almost have to respect&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;a moment so deep into its own oblivion that it comes out the other side and becomes moving again. Joss Whedon would have killed for a moment like this. The Russo brothers would kill twice for a moment like this. Zack Snyder would do that thing where you push a big red button and your wish comes true but a random person dies for a moment like this. It&#8217;s so good, sort of. And it works for only one reason: BASED FASSBENDER.
> 
> Michael Fassbender&#8217;s performance is Apocalypse&#8217;s chaotic neutral. He&#8217;s bad (he&#8217;s good). He&#8217;s good (he&#8217;s bad). People die; he mourns. People live; he post-mourns. He seems happy when God asks, &#8220;Do you want a job?&#8221; and sad when German police ask, &#8220;Can we kill your family now?&#8221; He looks good with his hair short like that. He looks Hot Even For Him as he CRY-DESTROYS AUSCHWITZ. He doesn&#8217;t have &#8220;**** you&#8221; money, but he does have &#8220;I will walk on-set wearing this improbably well-tailored flannel that I&#8217;ve been getting a lot of compliments on lately and you will not ask me to change&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;additionally, I hate the Magneto hat; let&#8217;s do a plot where I lose it&#8221; money. Which is still a lot of money. He is the best, worst, most, and least thing in the movie. He is completely neutral. Get him out of here&#8202;&#8212;&#8202;now. Keep him here forever.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Here's a FB post by Kingpin Bowling Australia:
	

		
			
		

		
	




So, as I suggested earlier, it's now evident that the bowling alley is keen to publicise visits by "celebrity" visitors...[emoji6]


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's a FB post by Kingpin Bowling Australia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375032
> 
> 
> So, as I suggested earlier, it's now evident that the bowling alley is keen to publicise visits by "celebrity" visitors...[emoji6]


Interesting.. 



kashlo said:


> *Do you think it will reach a point where he HAS to address it?* I'm kind of hoping he does to be honest. I have always wanted to know his point of view and it could potentially put the matter to rest.  I love him but sometimes I wonder..what if he actually did it? It is like a dark cloud hanging over his head all the time. But of course it will draw a lot of attention. Sigh...it is a difficult situation.


It's difficult to say..  I think he has (vaguely) hinted at it  in some interviews,talking about his scenes with Gina Carano in Haywire for example. As I've already said,he's rarely in the news and he didn't even campaign/ promote Steve Jobs. Like JaneWT, I have my thoughts on it  and I don't believe that story,but I agree that it's (sadly) like a dark cloud hanging over his head. 



mollie12 said:


> On another subject, I enjoyed this humor site's feature on The &#8216;X-Men: Apocalypse&#8217; Self-Loathing Index.   Michael's section:


Thanks!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> This  http://weinsteincoup.tumblr.com/.  Not my usual read on a work break but made me giggle just a bit.



I will try to keep a safe distance from this sort of bitterness and negative energy though it make me laugh at times.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> Interesting..
> 
> 
> It's difficult to say..  I think he has (vaguely) hinted at it  in some interviews,talking about his scenes with Gina Carano in Haywire for example. As I've already said,he's rarely in the news and he didn't even campaign/ promote Steve Jobs. Like JaneWT, I have my thoughts on it  and I don't believe that story,but I agree that it's (sadly) like a dark cloud hanging over his head.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I remember in one interview during the promos for Hunger he was talking about how he hates violence, he doesn't deal well with it and it makes him sick. But Hunger was before the accusations wasn't it? I really hope he addresses it when the time is right. It is bound to come up.


----------



## kashlo

mchris55 said:


> So, we have gone from providing daily updates of "horrid" tumblr sites, to publicly endorsing favorites. Sigh. Keep trying.



I don't understand why people would go on sites that they hate. Even to go as far as making blogs about sites they hate. Waste of time.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> I don't understand why people would go on sites that they hate. Even to go as far as making blogs about sites they hate. Waste of time.



Some go to the threads of the stars that they don't like and leave bitter/ sarcastic comments. What is this type of mindset?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> I will try to keep a safe distance from this sort of bitterness and negative energy though it make me laugh at times.


Me too but someone told me I had been mentioned on WC. So curiosity got the better of me and I ventured over to the dark side. The fumes where thick so I only stayed for a minute but I did see this http://weinsteincoup.tumblr.com/  and One was rather amused.:giggles:


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's a FB post by Kingpin Bowling Australia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375032
> 
> 
> So, as I suggested earlier, it's now evident that the bowling alley is keen to publicise visits by "celebrity" visitors...[emoji6]



Yeah, it's certainly looking that way.  The fact they did it with Liam Hemsworth also.  And no paparazzi has asked for credit for the pics so it could have been an employee of the bowling alley that took them.  There's that dude that got pics with them inside the alley too.  I wonder if he works there or was just there bowling?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Some go to the threads of the stars that they don't like and leave bitter/ sarcastic comments. What is this type of mindset?



:salute:


----------



## FassbenderLover

"Rumored beau"? 
And it tickles the mind when they both take pics with a guy known for taking pictures with celebrities . But I guess he was there by chance


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> So, we have gone from providing daily updates of "horrid" tumblr sites, to publicly endorsing favorites. Sigh. Keep trying.


 
I thoughts such blogs were hateful? I stay away, too much negativity


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Some go to the threads of the stars that they don't like and leave bitter/ sarcastic comments. What is this type of mindset?



They are both equally as bad. However I have seen some people say "Why would you go on an AV thread and talk bad about her if you don't even like her". Which is a completely fair point but then they turn around and keep visiting sites they hate. Even make a parody blog which is a huge waste of time and effot.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> "Rumored beau"?
> And it tickles the mind when they both take pics with a guy known for taking pictures with celebrities . But I guess he was there by chance



Really?!? LMAO!!! This keeps getting better, lol!!

Do these people realize it is 2016?? MF is paying people to make him look like a clown, LOL!!!!


----------



## Allie28

I do believe what we put out into the universe, even the online universe, comes back around to us.  If you've created and daily post on a blog that spreads ridicule, insults, and lies about people you can't be surprised if some of that nastiness comes back to you.  I've been ridiculed, called a blind sheep (and other things I can't post here) because I am a Michael fan (first and foremost) and I like Alicia.  I think they're in a real relationship and I respect it's HIS life and he can do as he pleases.  I've never attacked anyone personally or fought back but when people put things out there for all to see, I may have a reaction or response just like anyone else.  We have discussed stuff on tumblr because members bring the theories and speculations posted there over here and not everyone is going to agree.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> So, we have gone from providing daily updates of "horrid" tumblr sites, to publicly endorsing favorites. Sigh. Keep trying.



Remember when these same people were trying to ban talking about tumblr on here because they dont want bring the negativity in here? Now look at them.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> "Rumored beau"?
> And it tickles the mind when they both take pics with a guy known for taking pictures with celebrities . But I guess he was there by chance



This is all so sad. Sad and entertaining


----------



## Just Askin

Hold it...Hold it...Don't laugh....it's not their faults, they've been inhaling  bulls..t fumes.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I'll liken Fassbender to a jar of Marmite. If you don't like it then don't open the jar and lick it, don't even buy it . You can't extract just some of it. Move on and shop somewhere else for a different spread lol
> https://youtu.be/JFLHialhZ8c



I used to eat marmite when I was a kid. Think I will get one from supermarket this weekend for sentimental value. 
A colleague who studied in Melbourne said there is vegemite pizza in Australia.


----------



## SusanBeach

Allie28 said:


> I do believe what we put out into the universe, even the online universe, comes back around to us.  If you've created and daily post on a blog that spreads ridicule, insults, and lies about people you can't be surprised if some of that nastiness comes back to you.  I've been ridiculed, called a blind sheep (and other things I can't post here) because I am a Michael fan (first and foremost) and I like Alicia.  I think they're in a real relationship and I respect it's HIS life and he can do as he pleases.  I've never attacked anyone personally or fought back but when people put things out there for all to see, I may have a reaction or response just like anyone else.  We have discussed stuff on tumblr because members bring the theories and speculations posted there over here and not everyone is going to agree.



Thanks!!! &#128077;&#128591; great post &#128512;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Selayang430 said:


> I used to eat marmite when I was a kid. Think I will get one from supermarket this weekend for sentimental value.
> *A colleague who studied in Melbourne said there is vegemite pizza in Australia*.



There's not anymore and it wasn't something most people ate here- more like a novelty.  Pizza Hut tried to sell a cheesy and Vegemite stuffed crust but they got pulled as it was without the brand's permission. Sounds pretty gross if you ask me.

Vegemite on hot toast with butter is pretty good though.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's a FB post by Kingpin Bowling Australia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375032
> 
> 
> So, as I suggested earlier, it's now evident that the bowling alley is keen to publicise visits by "celebrity" visitors...[emoji6]



Make of this what you will. 

http://butterygossip.tumblr.com/image/145540851336


----------



## Selayang430

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's not anymore and it wasn't something most people ate here- more like a novelty.  Pizza Hut tried to sell a cheesy and Vegemite stuffed crust but they got pulled as it was without the brand's permission. Sounds pretty gross if you ask me.
> 
> Vegemite on hot toast with butter is pretty good though.



It is an acquired taste and may not for everyone. I usually mix it with hot water and just drink like that.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Make of this what you will.
> 
> http://butterygossip.tumblr.com/image/145540851336



They are intended to close shop if they say yes. Anyway as per my posts yesterday,  owners most likely won't do that. But they don't mind some free publicity after the news have already been published online.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> They are intended to close shop if they say yes. Anyway as per my posts yesterday,  owners most likely won't do that. But they don't mind some free publicity after the news have already been published online.



I doubt admitting to paparazzi contacts would make people not want to bowl there. 

Free publicity is always good. How they got it is the question


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> I doubt admitting to paparazzi contacts would make people not want to bowl there.
> 
> Free publicity is always good. How they got it is the question



Tom Dick  and Harry sure won't be bother about paparazzi - it is nothing to do with them. Celebrity is another different story.  
And no owner wants to be seen as unethical in daily business conducts.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Tom Dick  and Harry sure won't be bother about paparazzi - it is nothing to do with them. Celebrity is another different story.
> And no owner wants to be seen as unethical in daily business conducts.



I'm inclined to believe these guys. I think the celeb chaser that they took a pic with had something to do with the paparazzi. And as someone mentioned maybe he is the paparazzi seeing as he said "he had fun shooting liam hemsworth". Someone on one of the tumblr sites said he had previously taken a few pics with Alicia so it could be that they are friends or in contact.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> I'm inclined to believe these guys. I think the celeb chaser that they took a pic with had something to do with the paparazzi. And as someone mentioned maybe he is the paparazzi seeing as he said "he had fun shooting liam hemsworth". Someone on one of the tumblr sites said he had previously taken a few pics with Alicia so it could be that they are friends or in contact.



Very misleading to saiy they are friends and tried to imply something. This guy works for gossip site and have tonnes of pic with all celebrity as he went to so many events and took pic with almost everyone. All celebrities friend with him?! 
of course he is one of the suspects. But having said that I don't know how these group of people work in Hollywood. Anyone one knows how it operates ? Gossip magazines may get their supplies from these company.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Very misleading to saiy they are friends and tried to imply something. This guy works for gossip site and have tonnes of pic with all celebrity as he went to so many events and took pic with almost everyone. All celebrities friend with him?!
> of course he is one of the suspects. But having said that I don't know how these group of people work in Hollywood. Anyone one knows how it operates ? Gossip magazines may get their supplies from these company.



I didn't say they were I said they could be. Hypothesising. That's what we are doing here remember? Only looking at one part of my comment and ignoring the rest isn't going to help. I'm just sitting here wondering why this guy didn't go and find Michael when he was alone.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Make of this what you will.
> 
> http://butterygossip.tumblr.com/image/145540851336




Lol, I wouldn't expect the bowling alley to fess up to contacting paps or the little guy who follows celebs around Sydney for a photo op! But you know... would there be all this speculation about pap pics if, for example Michael had gone bowling with other cast members? I suggest not. It's the Alicia factor that provokes all the conspiracy theories, because some people have a conviction that she calls paps, which is frankly just silly. What these people also forget is that they were afforded a brief glimpse into Michael and Alicia's private life but 99% of the time they don't get treated to pics of the times and places they are together.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I wouldn't expect the bowling alley to fess up to contacting paps or the little guy who follows celebs around Sydney for a photo op! But you know... would there be all this speculation about pap pics if, for example Michael had gone bowling with other cast members? I suggest not. It's the Alicia factor that provokes all the conspiracy theories, because some people have a conviction that she calls paps, which is frankly just silly. What these people also forget is that they were afforded a brief glimpse into Michael and Alicia's private life but 99% of the time they don't get treated to pics of the times and places they are together.



The point is there weren't pictures of Michael with his cast members in Australia. That's what it comes down to. He was there by himself for months and a couple of days after she shows up there are pics. Quite honestly that is the only strange thing about this. Otherwise I personally wouldn't really question it. But we have gone over that before and agreed to disagree.


----------



## carmencrem

I'm not saying Michael didn't go out before she arrived... It would be pretty stupid. I think paparazzi and gossip magazines and stuff like that prefere publishing stuff of him with his girlfriend than with his costars, cause this is the real gossip, this is how to gain people's attention on their websites and so on. I don't think any of them called the photographers, just because they never acted like they were seeking for attention: they kissed in public just few times, they never hold hands when paparazzi are around and they tend to be shy. 
Nobody papped them in Norway, in France, in Malta, in Sicily, in Nicaragua... It happened just this time, after many many many months. They don't spend time together only when there are photographers around or when they appear in a magazine, they live a normal life. Tbh, if they wanted to be papped, they would have acted in a total different way in front of the cameras, like they didn't see the photographers, holding hands and so on.. But they saw them and got pissed. 
Nobody ever caught them during the past  months around the world, only few fans... And we can't say only in their case all fans are "PR posse"... There is the possibility they have real fans who want a pic with them, you know.. 
If they are papped - they asked for it
if they are photographed by someone - pr posse
A sighting - pr posse or attempt to be seen around
If a fan wants to take a pic with them - pr posse
Sightings, paparazzi, pics with fans happen with every celeb couple, but only in Michael and Alicia's case all these things are fake...? 
Come on, people believe what they want to believe and if saying they are fake and so on makes you feel better, good for you, but..


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> I didn't say they were I said they could be. Hypothesising. That's what we are doing here remember? Only looking at one part of my comment and ignoring the rest isn't going to help. I'm just sitting here wondering why this guy didn't go and find Michael when he was alone.



Ok. Noted.
Why no paparazzi pic when he was alone in Australia ? I am not in the paparazzi or gossip business. I think maybe one man surf on beach, eating in restaurant with crew members , watching rugby game , walking up n down the streets are not attractive enough for gossip. Well, I do hope paparazzi interested to take pic of him when he was alone but it didn't happen so far. 
The last time when he was in Australia back to 2014 - did he get paps while alone ? 
On the other hand , Norwegian paparazzi found that he alone walking up down the streets, on site etc are good to have paps pic but skiing with Alicia no paps pic. Don't know the justification n rationale.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael and Alicia posted on FB taken with the chefs at a restaurant in NSW Tuesday night, 7 June [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

Ok that's what I wanted to post, i found it but I didn't know how to post it! 
great PQ, thank you! you're the faster! x
aww michael looks so happy!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael and Alicia posted on FB taken with the chefs at a restaurant in NSW Tuesday night, 7 June [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375370


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Ok that's what I wanted to post, i found it but I didn't know how to post it!
> great PQ, thank you! you're the faster! x
> aww michael looks so happy!




My pleasure [emoji2]

Yes, Michael does look very happy [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Ok that's what I wanted to post, i found it but I didn't know how to post it!
> great PQ, thank you! you're the faster! x
> aww michael looks so happy!



she's just that good.
 wonder why he looks so happy???


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael and Alicia posted on FB taken with the chefs at a restaurant in NSW Tuesday night, 7 June [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375370



Thanks for sharing! 7 June which is Today! This round is almost real time ! Hehe.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> she's just that good.
> wonder why he looks so happy???



Why so happy ? Maybe got nice foods or deep discount! Lol.
Think maybe the weather is too bad for filming so he got a day off.


----------



## carmencrem

Aww they look so relaxed without paps around!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Aww they look so relaxed without paps around!




Yes indeed - Michael is happy when he agrees to photos, just doesn't care to be stalked in his private life with a camera lens. I think most of us would be the same too.


----------



## Allie28

SusanBeach said:


> Thanks!!! &#128077;&#128591; great post &#128512;



Thank you!


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for the new pic!  Glad to see his hair!


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the new pic!  Glad to see his hair!



Not gonna lie but think he may take after his uncle Michael. Not good news on the hair front but can't have it all.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Aww they look so relaxed without paps around!



Totally agree.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes indeed - Michael is happy when he agrees to photos, just doesn't care to be stalked in his private life with a camera lens. I think most of us would be the same too.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Not gonna lie but think he may take after his uncle Michael. Not good news on the hair front but can't have it all.



lol, yeah no denying there's been a recession of that hairline but Bald Fassy could be hot too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing! 7 June which is Today! This round is almost real time ! Hehe.




You're welcome! 

Near enough real time but in Sydney right now it's 1.37am on Wednesday 8 June and I expect that Michael and Alicia have retired to bed by now, all cuddled up together [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Not gonna lie but think he may take after his uncle Michael. Not good news on the hair front but can't have it all.




Haha, you could be right but Uncle Mike looks quite good for his age - I'm guessing he's around 60?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Near enough real time but in Sydney right now it's 1.37am on Wednesday 8 June and I expect that Michael and Alicia have retired to bed by now, all cuddled up together [emoji7]



Ya, agreed, only delay data feed. Forgot Australia is 2 hours ahead. 
Now.....cuddled up together at bed .....(R-rated).......


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, you could be right but Uncle Mike looks quite good for his age - I'm guessing he's around 60?



It's the Irish eyes I swear. Get me every time.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lol he looked happy with all his exes too, and he cuddled with them  but lets assume they're in separate bedrooms, she's with her friends and he's with whomever he wants


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Ya, agreed, only delay data feed. Forgot Australia is 2 hours ahead.
> Now.....cuddled up together at bed .....(R-rated).......



2? 22 from here.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> 2? 22 from here.



Mine is GMT +8. Here is about 1152pm already, go to bed soon too.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Lol he looked happy with all his exes too, and he cuddled with them  but lets assume they're in separate bedrooms, she's with her friends and he's with whomever he wants



Yeah but he's not with them anymore, he is with Alicia Vikander so that's all kind of irrelevant don't you think?
Doubt 2 hot and beautiful people like Michael and Alicia are in separate bedrooms. You know how real adults get it on in private.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah but he's not with them anymore, he is with Alicia Vikander so that's all kind of irrelevant don't you think?
> Doubt 2 hot and beautiful people like Michael and Alicia are in separate bedrooms. You know how real adults get it on in private.




Lol, separate bedrooms - as if!! 

And you bet they get it on...[emoji6][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Yeah but he's not with them anymore, he is with Alicia Vikander so that's all kind of irrelevant don't you think?
> Doubt 2 hot and beautiful people like Michael and Alicia are in separate bedrooms. You know how real adults get it on in private.


Ahahahahahah yeeeeah in separate beds, bedrooms, places and countries. Or maybe with their heads on the same pillow, cuddling.. hehe


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Ahahahahahah yeeeeah in separate beds, bedrooms, places and countries. Or maybe with their heads on the same pillow, cuddling.. hehe



But only in a fake way.


----------



## mchris55

I still wonder why BOTH of his agents were in Oz??


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> But only in a fake way.


yes they have to act PR even in bed ahahahahah i'm laughing so hard right now


----------



## Just Askin

Just re-read a comment I posted earlier. Auto correct changed my intended word "insightful" into "inciteful". I apologise for any offence caused and will be turning off the auto correct!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I still wonder why BOTH of his agents were in Oz??



I would imagine they are there to do their job. Michael's holiday wont begin until he finishes filming Covenant.


----------



## mchris55

He really looks awful in that pic. At least he is not wearing one of those hideous hats. Who thought THAT was a good idea??   

This is a sad campaign for leading man status.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> He really looks awful in that pic. At least he is not wearing one of those hideous hats. Who thought THAT was a good idea??
> 
> This is a sad campaign for leading man status.



I disagree. I think he always looks good when he is happy.
I think he's already hit leading man status according to film listings.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I would imagine they are there to do their job. Michael's holiday wont begin until he finishes filming Covenant.




Indeed - Michael has many projects he's working on at various levels of production and who knows what else in the pipeline! I don't know much about Cooper but Conor is a close friend as well as agent. 

I bet he's looking forward to his holiday though - nice to see him looking so happy with Alicia at the restaurant - bet he enjoyed some oysters too!


----------



## mchris55

The Counselor. Macbeth. Slow West. TAU that has no release date. On and on and on.

And even I FORGOT Steve Jobs!!!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> The Counselor. Macbeth. Slow West. TAU that has no release date. On and on and on.
> 
> And even I FORGOT Steve Jobs!!!



So I take it your more a fan of this forum than a fan of Fassbender. That's cool. Each to there own.


----------



## carmencrem

Yes Michael said he loved oysters! I'm happy they are enjoying some moments together, he's super busy ATM and she's gonna start promoting her movies and shooting Hysteria too! 
I think he looks super beautiful in that pic, I can see he's happier than the other day: they're very relaxed when not papped


----------



## Just Askin

What Alicia is having for breakfast


----------



## mchris55

Nope. I can define myself.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Nope. I can define myself.



.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> What Alicia is having for breakfast


 nice, I think he makes her pancakes :3


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> nice, I think he makes her pancakes :3



Oh yeah..yeah ...didn't notice the bowl..of course..pancakes..:shame:


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> What Alicia is having for breakfast



Perfect GIF is perfect.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Perfect GIF is perfect.



A personal favourite too.


----------



## mchris55

The breakdown of the box office receipts of the previously mentioned MF films can be readily obtained at boxofficemojo.com, if there is any confusion.


----------



## Just Askin

I tend not to use money lists to decide if I enjoy an actors work or not.


----------



## Just Askin

leading man
noun
noun: leading man; plural noun: leading men
the actor playing the principal male part in a film or play.
"filming has been halted because the leading man has been hurt"


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I tend not to use money lists to decide if I enjoy an actors work or not.


Agree! The quality of a movie and an actor has nothing to do with the box office or all the most silly movies (which are the ones that actually have more success) would be the greatest! For example.. The Hangover had more success than Macbeth but the reason is quite obvious: you can't compare those movies, they are totally different and 70% of the people go to the cinema to see funny stuff, to "sit and eat pop corns", as Michael said some years ago, when Hunger (winner at Cannes Film Festival) didn't have much success at first. Most of the time the best movies are the ones who don't hit the box office cause they're too smart and difficult to understand for most of the people.. And then, Michael has worked with the best directors around: Cronenberg, Steve McQueen, Danny Boyle, Ridley Scott, Tarantino, Ozon, Cianfrance... He should be proud of himself! 
Can't wait for his next projects


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Agree! The quality of a movie and an actor has nothing to do with the box office or all the most silly movies (which are the ones that actually have more success) would be the greatest! For example.. The Hangover had more success than Macbeth but the reason is quite obvious: you can't compare those movies, they are totally different and 70% of the people go to the cinema to see funny stuff, to "sit and eat pop corns", as Michael said some years ago, when Hunger (winner at Cannes Film Festival) didn't have much success at first. Most of the time the best movies are the ones who don't hit the box office cause they're too smart and difficult to understand for most of the people.. And then, Michael has worked with the best directors around: Cronenberg, Steve McQueen, Danny Boyle, Ridley Scott, Tarantino, Ozon, Cianfrance... He should be proud of himself!
> Can't wait for his next projects


  well put.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*A reminder to all: *

We will NOT moderate out opinions on a celeb that you do not agree with or those that you find offensive for that reason.

We do, however, ask that everyone refrain from vulgarity. We are an all-ages forum 

Also, your opinions on a celeb are welcome your opinions on on each other are NOT.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I have no idea who this actor is...even after Googling him!  LOL!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Yeah but he's not with them anymore, he is with Alicia Vikander so that's all kind of irrelevant don't you think?
> Doubt 2 hot and beautiful people like Michael and Alicia are in separate bedrooms. You know how real adults get it on in private.


 
Its funny to even consider that his previous exes are irrelevant. Its even funnier to think AV is the only woman he's ever been with. He has loved before, and cared about deeply. He's even been heartbroken about an ex or 2. When this is over I doubt he'll even miss her, much less care where she is or what she's doing. We all know that, as a matter of fact after well over a year and a half, we still dont know how he and she for that matter, feel about each other. All the women he's been with including all lovers and one night stands I'm sure he's cuddled with. Isit safe to assume they're cuddling yet not safe to assume that they are, in fact, not cuddling and in fact, are in separate bedroom? Yes my dear, I know how real adults get it on in private and I'd say, they sure aren't getting anything on anywhere except to plan their next photo up. And speaking of irrelevancy, the chefs in the pics were more excited to take a pic with Michael Fassbender. I guess in this case AV is irrelevant


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What Alicia is having for breakfast




Oh my Alicia is a lucky girl! [emoji6] To be loved so much by this magnificent man [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## miasharma

DesigningStyle said:


> I have no idea who this actor is...even after Googling him!  LOL!



HAHA! He is a leading man, dont you know? 

He used to be good looking, nowadays he has to put in a lot of effort to look red carpet ready. Or else he looks like a 60 year old senior citizen.Great actor though!


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Its funny to even consider that his previous exes are irrelevant. Its even funnier to think AV is the only woman he's ever been with. He has loved before, and cared about deeply. He's even been heartbroken about an ex or 2. When this is over I doubt he'll even miss her, much less care where she is or what she's doing. We all know that, as a matter of fact after well over a year and a half, we still dont know how he and she for that matter, feel about each other. All the women he's been with including all lovers and one night stands I'm sure he's cuddled with. Isit safe to assume they're cuddling yet not safe to assume that they are, in fact, not cuddling and in fact, are in separate bedroom? Yes my dear, I know how real adults get it on in private and I'd say, they sure aren't getting anything on anywhere except to plan their next photo up. And speaking of irrelevancy, the chefs in the pics were more excited to take a pic with Michael Fassbender. I guess in this case AV is irrelevant



I think the fact that he has been with her for a year and a half makes her very relevant. Not sure why anyone would think she's the only woman he's been with, don't quite get that bit. I would hope that at 39 he has been in love before. I'm pretty sure he took the whole Leasi Andrews thing very hard,  especially after reading the interview he gave from her house with her son running around him. I like to think that he really wants this to work with Alicia so is being overly protective. Not walking together cuts down the paps interest. Oscar winner dating Oscar nom would generate more Hollywood mayhem. Most Europeans associate Hollywood with the worst side of the film industry, hence why most European real actors stay in Europe and just spend the necessary time there. Of course the blokes are happy to take a photo with him...He is Magneto after all and Alicia is gorgeous.I hope they don't split just because of the pain that would cause him. Hope they have a great time together during his break and I can't wait for them to settle into the new London house.


----------



## Just Askin

DesigningStyle said:


> I have no idea who this actor is...even after Googling him!  LOL!



He's done some pretty good stuff.Covered a wide range. Recommendations would depend on what sort of film you like to watch.


----------



## Just Askin

For those that missed the definition;
leading man
noun
noun: leading man; plural noun: leading men
the actor playing the principal male part in a film or play.
"filming has been halted because the leading man has been hurt"


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> For those that missed the definition;
> leading man
> noun
> noun: leading man; plural noun: leading men
> the actor playing the principal male part in a film or play.
> "filming has been halted because the leading man has been hurt"


Michael has played the leading man many many times since Hunger!


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Near enough real time but in Sydney right now it's 1.37am on Wednesday 8 June and I expect that Michael and Alicia have retired to bed by now, *all cuddled up together *[emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Nothing like completing the set!


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


>




What does this mean??


----------



## carmencrem

Just found this on Instagram! Alicia and Michael's mom at the BAFTAs and Michael.. Behind them! 
It's new to me


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Just found this on Instagram! Alicia and Michael's mom at the BAFTAs and Michael.. Behind them!
> It's new to me




Aah, cute! Michael's 2 favourite girls together[emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Just found this on Instagram! Alicia and Michael's mom at the BAFTAs and Michael.. Behind them!
> It's new to me


Thanks for posting.
I hadn't seen this either. So Michael with his mate, his Mum and his girlfriend .....
wait for it...:storm:


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Aah, cute! Michael's 2 favourite girls together[emoji7]


yay! i've never seen it before! cute


----------



## Allie28

I had totally spaced his mom was at the BAFTAS.  Great picture!  Thanks!


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I had totally spaced his mom was at the BAFTAS.  Great picture!  Thanks!


I love how he alternates between family members walking the red carpet with him. Not needing to use his plus one on a gf must be great seeing as he gets her there too.


----------



## carmencrem

Yes I appreciate this thing of not walking the red carpets together.. It's a common thing in the cele world but they're different.. I know also Ryan Gosling doesn't walk the red carpet with his wife, same goes for David Tennant and many many others.. It's a good choice to stay away from too much publicity. They just want to keep their relationship for themselves and avoid to use each other to promote themselves and their movies... They were there for two different movies with different directors and costars, so it was even more obvious that walking the red carpet together wouldn't have been a good idea. Just useless. They are so cool  Michael's mom looks great, btw


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> I think the fact that he has been with her for a year and a half makes her very relevant. Not sure why anyone would think she's the only woman he's been with, don't quite get that bit. I would hope that at 39 he has been in love before. I'm pretty sure he took the whole Leasi Andrews thing very hard,  especially after reading the interview he gave from her house with her son running around him. I like to think that he really wants this to work with Alicia so is being overly protective. Not walking together cuts down the paps interest. Oscar winner dating Oscar nom would generate more Hollywood mayhem. Most Europeans associate Hollywood with the worst side of the film industry, hence why most European real actors stay in Europe and just spend the necessary time there. Of course the blokes are happy to take a photo with him...He is Magneto after all and Alicia is gorgeous.I hope they don't split just because of the pain that would cause him. Hope they have a great time together during his break and I can't wait for them to settle into the new London house.


 
He's been with other exes way longer. Does that make them relevant or irrelevant? Some think she's the only one he's ever loved deeply and the only one for him cuz she's prettier and more talented and more high profile  and because of that its the assumption she's more relevant. And he's always protective of who he dates, an private. if he had his own way, I doubt we'd see an pap pics, but its not up to him. And if an Oscar winner and Oscar nod dating generates Hollywood mayhem then they certainly would be more famous than they are now right? They would be on the cover every magazine article and on every entertainment news channels. But that is not the case since her winning didn't make her more famous the level of Jennifer Lawrence. She still needs a celebrity bf to be relevant. Not to get it wrong but some European actors are famous there and here, Idris Alba being one of them, Helen Mirren and even Henry Cavill. I doubt he'd feel anything when they split, and their new house? Well, this summer will be very x-citing and I cant wait for it


----------



## FassbenderLover

His mom is a great actress giving a fake smile


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> His mom is a great actress giving a fake smile



Oh come on...his Mum...really??????


----------



## FassbenderLover

Oh yes. His mom. Wait, how many of the women Michael has slept with his parents have met? Don't you think his parents are used to the merry-go-round? Lol. Or is AV so relevant that they of course love her to death and has accepted that she's the one? Has she been the only one to be at any event, be it premiere or otherwise with his parents? I doubt it. The only reason why AV has been seen more is because she's been everywhere. Almost every red carpet event she was there, whether she has to be or not, so of course she's gonna seem more relevant and of course people are gonna think they're together. Not to mention on her side his name is mentioned ever so often. So bottom line is, yes his mom


----------



## mchris55

Oh, this is wonderful. I hope we can have at least one pic a day!! Fabulous!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Oh come on...his Mum...really??????




I know - beggars belief that Michael's mum is included in some crazy conspiracy!! I very much doubt his parents have met many of his ex girlfriends either. No pics to prove it as far as  I know in the past 5 years or so...


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> He's been with other exes way longer. Does that make them relevant or irrelevant? Some think she's the only one he's ever loved deeply and the only one for him cuz she's prettier and more talented and more high profile  and because of that its the assumption she's more relevant. And he's always protective of who he dates, an private. if he had his own way, I doubt we'd see an pap pics, but its not up to him. And if an Oscar winner and Oscar nod dating generates Hollywood mayhem then they certainly would be more famous than they are now right? They would be on the cover every magazine article and on every entertainment news channels. But that is not the case since her winning didn't make her more famous the level of Jennifer Lawrence. She still needs a celebrity bf to be relevant. Not to get it wrong but some European actors are famous there and here, Idris Alba being one of them, Helen Mirren and even Henry Cavill. I doubt he'd feel anything when they split, and their new house? Well, this summer will be very x-citing and I cant wait for it


It makes them relevant to who he has become and to his past but irrelevant to his present and future. If they  worked  (as in a relationship) he would be with them. He's not, he's with Alicia.     I don't think anyone who has ever heard him speak in interviews, known him or met him and has half a brain would believe he could be shallow  enough to stay with someone based solely on appearance! That's just insulting.     I think he has stated that he would rather not be recognised but excepts it part and parcel of working in the public eye, no brainer.     Jennifer Lawrence is Jennifer Lawrence, she is Alicia Vikander...don't get your point.        I think the list of actors doing well on both sides of the pond is a bit more extensive than 3 but that wasn't my point. Think maybe that's a whole other conversation.                             How could you think  a man who displays so much empathy and passion would feel nothing when splitting from an established relationship? David 8 is the character with no feelings, Michael Fassbender is a Kerry man through and through. Nuff said...


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Oh, this is wonderful. I hope we can have at least one pic a day!! Fabulous!!!


It would be great if everyone could contribute a nice pic of Michael on  a daily basis. Maybe you could start it off.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I know - beggars belief that Michael's mum is included in some crazy conspiracy!! I very much doubt his parents have met many of his ex girlfriends either. No pics to prove it as far as  I know in the past 5 years or so...



Somethings are just toooo low to even contemplate. Gonna give this one a swerve.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> I very much doubt his parents have met many of his ex girlfriends either. No pics to prove it as far as  I know in the past 5 years or so...



Girl, this comment is ridiculous.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> It makes them relevant to who he has become and to his past but irrelevant to his present and future. If they  worked  (as in a relationship) he would be with them. He's not, he's with Alicia.     I don't think anyone who has ever heard him speak in interviews, known him or met him and has half a brain would believe he could be shallow  enough to stay with someone based solely on appearance! That's just insulting.     I think he has stated that he would rather not be recognised but excepts it part and parcel of working in the public eye, no brainer.     Jennifer Lawrence is Jennifer Lawrence, she is Alicia Vikander...don't get your point.        I think the list of actors doing well on both sides of the pond is a bit more extensive than 3 but that wasn't my point. Think maybe that's a whole other conversation.                             How could you think  a man who displays so much empathy and passion would feel nothing when splitting from an established relationship? David 8 is the character with no feelings, Michael Fassbender is a Kerry man through and through. Nuff said...


 
Established relationship? Lol that's a bit much. And you're right, he would feel something when they do split. Relief. He'd rather not be recognized but here he is looking up at a pap camera and taking pic with a celeb chaser who have taken multiple pics with AV


----------



## Just Askin

https://youtu.be/J934Uq4NJrc
Little reminder of why we love this dude


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Girl, this comment is ridiculous.




How so, girl?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wait wait wait, so because there are no pics to prove his parents with his exes that means they've never met them?! How outrageous and insulting to his other exes. I wonder if there weren't any pics of AV with any of his parents there would be any mention they haven't met her?


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Established relationship? Lol that's a bit much. And you're right, he would feel something when they do split. Relief.


                               I think thats just wishful thinking for people that can't except he has a girlfriend of a year and a half                                                                                        .





FassbenderLover said:


> He'd rather not be recognized but here he is looking up at a pap camera and taking pic with a celeb chaser who have taken multiple pics with AV


I think maybe you missed my comment on this completely.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not just that; he didn't spend that much time with them either by all accounts. Funny how pics of him with Alicia are sneered at as meaning nothing but the absence of anything to back up a claim is not questioned.


----------



## Allie28

So was his mom paid by the PR posse or Weinstein to smile?  Or is she suffering from Stockholm Syndrome too?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> https://youtu.be/J934Uq4NJrc
> Little reminder of why we love this dude


AWW I still don't know which is my favourite performance among his! Do you have one?


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Wait wait wait, so because there are no pics to prove his parents with his exes that means they've never met them?!


                             I thought no photos meant no proof or am I mixing that up. 





FassbenderLover said:


> How outrageous and insulting to his other exes. I wonder if there weren't any pics of AV with any of his parents there would be any mention they haven't met her?


They are old news now in regards to Michael. It happens. People move on. Think all of his past girlfriends have been stunners. Lucky man.


----------



## pearlyqueen

babyblue92 said:


> funny  no pics with his exes and his parents does not mean they never met each other (and here you may be right!) but no pics with Alicia even when there are sightings (like two days ago in Aus, when actually they were together then) means not true? LOL  ok, mate




I have a hunch that deep down most people know that one of the clearest indicators of an established relationship is when respective parents, families and friends accept and acknowledge the coupling, as is the case with Michael and Alicia. Furthermore both sets of parents are socialising together with them. Speaks volumes which is why a photo of Alicia and Adele together laughing provokes negative reactions.


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> He'd rather not be recognized but here he is looking up at a pap camera and taking pic with *a celeb chaser who have taken multiple pics with AV*



In the interest of factual correctness and fairness, the celeb chaser has another photo with MF that predates any with AV.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Not just that; *he didn't spend that much time with them either by all accounts.* Funny how pics of him with Alicia are sneered at as meaning nothing but the absence of anything to back up a claim is not questioned.




By what accounts? And how do you know? I thought we weren't privy to 99% of his life? And are you ignoring the fact that he LIVED with Leasi?


----------



## kashlo

mollie12 said:


> In the interest of factual correctness and fairness, the celeb chaser has another photo with MF that predates any with AV.



True. I think it was at some Steve Jobs premiere/promo event. He has a pic with Kate Winslet right next to the one with Michael.


----------



## carmencrem

babyblue92 said:


> Why are you offending him here, when we're meant to exchange polite opinions about him? Not using rude words is not being kind, is just fear of being banned but desire to say every bad thing you think about him and his girlfriend.. We're all clever here..
> So, please, if you don't support him and his life, boycotting his girlfriend and his family, why are you still here, talking about him?
> You can find another actor you can support and love, an actor that can be good for your standards  It's just a suggestion. Don't bother people who actually like him and his life, find something that makes you happier than Michael, cause as I can see he's making you nervous.  it's not healthy.


well well well said!


----------



## Just Askin

babyblue92 said:


> Why are you offending him here, when we're meant to exchange polite opinions about him? Not using rude words is not being kind, is just fear of being banned but desire to say every bad thing you think about him and his girlfriend.. We're all clever here..
> So, please, if you don't support him and his life, boycotting his girlfriend and his family, why are you still here, talking about him?
> You can find another actor you can support and love, an actor that can be good for your standards  It's just a suggestion. Don't bother people who actually like him and his life, find something that makes you happier than Michael, cause as I can see he's making you nervous.  it's not healthy.



I've tried this argument but been officially chastised for it.People can say what they like about the person that the thread is about but you must not say anything about the members who are saying it. It doesn't matter how mean the member gets about Fassbender or Vikander or even his parents it now seems, you are not allowed to question them on it. I think that's how the rules work. Good idea for you to check before you offend someones delicate demena. Good luck.


----------



## mchris55

I prefer to define my own activities on the MF thread.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> It would be great if everyone could contribute a nice pic of Michael on  a daily basis. Maybe you could start it off.



A nice pic will be good.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> By what accounts? And how do you know? I thought we weren't privy to 99% of his life? And are you ignoring the fact that he LIVED with Leasi?




By Michael's accounts - read his interviews and check out his schedules etc if you want corroboration.

He may have lived with Leasi but their relationship wasn't long lived either - a year tops? And my post referred to the past 5 years - she pre dates this!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> AWW I still don't know which is my favourite performance among his! Do you have one?



It's very close between Hunger and Shame then maybe Frank . All made me cry, all made me check out the subject matter more. Also really love an early performance in Poirot. Think I am a fan fan though so even not so good films I will watch cos Fassbenders in them.

Have to edit and say I was nervous about Macbeth as I love Shakespeare ( Hey British schooling, what can I say) . I needn't have been. I've watched it loads and love it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael makes me nervous and excited, he scares me, that's why I'm here


----------



## Just Askin

babyblue92 said:


> ok, I didn't know... strange... It's a strange behavior.. I can understand that a person, maybe a long term fan, can suddenly feel jealousy or pain or anger towards Michael, for some reasons like this (when your favorite actor has a lovely girlfriend who happens to be an amazing actress and seems here to stay it's normal) but I thought people would have got tired of him instead of turning this thread into a ring
> ok


----------



## FassbenderLover

babyblue92 said:


> funny  no pics with his exes and his parents does not mean they never met each other (and here you may be right!) but no pics with Alicia even when there are sightings (like two days ago in Aus, when actually they were together then) means not true? LOL  ok, mate


 Means not true re what? The relationship, or either of his parents not liking her, cuz that was my point  They may be "together" but its no true deep everlasting love


----------



## mollie12

Nicole Beharie visited him on the set of 12 Years a Slave.  We know his parents also visited him on that set at one point or another.  She also spent a lot of time with him in Hackney.   It's not such a huge leap to suggest that she probably met the parents.    His parents visit him on the vast majority of the sets he's worked on.   We just saw proof that his mom visited him while filming Prometheus.   It's also not such a huge leap of logic to think his parents probably visited him while he was filming X-Men:FC in London when he was dating Zoe Kravitz.  And this was at a time when virtually no one was recognizing him on the streets, so there are not a lot of candid photos of him out and about.

Do I know that his parents met these women? No, but I think it's more than likely and to categorically dismiss the possibility because of a lack of photos is utterly bizarre.

ETA:  The speculation about his parents disliking AV is equally unfounded of course.  Based on what?


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Established relationship? Lol that's a bit much. And you're right, he would feel something when they do split. Relief. He'd rather not be recognized but here he is looking up at a pap camera and taking pic with a celeb chaser who have taken multiple pics with AV


 Alicia Vikander not only planned the pics but she also made sure that a guy known for taking pics with celebrities was there.. Who cares.   Anyway,I've just seen another pic probably taken in LA before/ after the Oscars. 



Allie28 said:


> Yeah, it's certainly looking that way.  The fact they did it with Liam Hemsworth also.  And no paparazzi has asked for credit for the pics so it could have been an employee of the bowling alley that took them.  There's that dude that got pics with them inside the alley too.  I wonder if he works there or was just there bowling?


 Yes,Hemsworth was photographed there some days ago: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...n/news-story/b93a85a8fe8e929f53bd8042017edeba
 I agree about the pics.  I don't know if the owners have something to do with them,but the fact that they are informed in advance explains why a celebrity could be photographed,why that guy was there as well (unless he's a regular). An employee can easily tip off the paps,and I can't even say if those pics are "professional".   



kashlo said:


> I didn't say they were I said they could be. Hypothesising. That's what we are doing here remember? Only looking at one part of my comment and ignoring the rest isn't going to help. I'm just sitting here wondering why this guy didn't go and find Michael when he was alone.


I don't know why he should have stalked him.. He had the opportunity to take a pic with him  because he's probably in contact with someone who works there. 





carmencrem said:


> I'm not saying Michael didn't go out before she arrived... It would be pretty stupid. I think paparazzi and gossip magazines and stuff like that prefere publishing stuff of him with his girlfriend than with his costars, cause this is the real gossip, this is how to gain people's attention on their websites and so on. I don't think any of them called the photographers, just because they never acted like they were seeking for attention: they kissed in public just few times, they never hold hands when paparazzi are around and they tend to be shy.  *Nobody papped them in Norway, in France, in Malta, in Sicily, in Nicaragua... It happened just this time, after many many many months. They don't spend time together only when there are photographers around or when they appear in a magazine, they live a normal life.* Tbh, if they wanted to be papped, they would have acted in a total different way in front of the cameras, like they didn't see the photographers, holding hands and so on.. But they saw them and got pissed.


But this doesn't suit the showmance theories.. I'm still trying to understand why two people trapped in a showmance are spotted at Whole Foods.. 


> Nobody ever caught them during the past  months around the world, only few fans... And we can't say only in their case all fans are "PR posse"... There is the possibility they have real fans who want a pic with them, you know..
> If they are papped - they asked for it if they are photographed by someone - pr posse
> A sighting - pr posse or attempt to be seen around
> If a fan wants to take a pic with them - pr posse
> Sightings, paparazzi, pics with fans happen with every celeb couple, but only in Michael and Alicia's case all these things are fake...?
> Come on, people believe what they want to believe and if saying they are fake and so on makes you feel better, good for you, but..


If they are papped holding hands - it's fake 
If they are papped  walking like normal people - they can't stand each other 
Real fans don't exist.. Apparently Alicia Vikander has leaked the pic in Norway (after 3 months) using a poor Swedish girl. I don't know why she didn't leak that pic before.. 



Selayang430 said:


> Ok. Noted. Why no paparazzi pic when he was alone in Australia ? I am not in the paparazzi or gossip business. I think maybe one man surf on beach, eating in restaurant with crew members , watching rugby game , walking up n down the streets are not attractive enough for gossip. Well, I do hope paparazzi interested to take pic of him when he was alone but it didn't happen so far.  The last time when he was in Australia back to 2014 - did he get paps while alone ?  On the other hand , Norwegian paparazzi found that he alone walking up down the streets, on site etc are good to have paps pic but skiing with Alicia no paps pic. Don't know the justification n rationale.


If it's summer and he spends time in places which are considered hotspots for photographers,there's a high probability he's photographed. If he's with a woman,I guess the probability is higher.. otherwise he's not that kind of celebrity who is stalked 24/7 by paps,honestly.. When he was in Norway,there was the novelty of having a Hollywood production in town and much more interest.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> I thought no photos meant no proof or am I mixing that up.
> They are old news now in regards to Michael. It happens. People move on. Think all of his past girlfriends have been stunners. Lucky man.


 You're mixing it up. Some are assuming cuz there are no pics of his exes with his parents, they've never met. And yes they are


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I do believe what we put out into the universe, even the online universe, comes back around to us. If you've created and daily post on a blog that spreads ridicule, insults, and lies about people you can't be surprised if some of that nastiness comes back to you. I've been ridiculed, called a blind sheep (and other things I can't post here) because I am a Michael fan (first and foremost) and I like Alicia. I think they're in a real relationship and I respect it's HIS life and he can do as he pleases. I've never attacked anyone personally or fought back but when people put things out there for all to see, I may have a reaction or response just like anyone else. We have discussed stuff on tumblr because members bring the theories and speculations posted there over here and not everyone is going to agree.


This. I don't think some people are really aware of what  they write.. And age is not an excuse. 



FassbenderLover said:


> Wait wait wait, so because there are no pics to prove his parents with his exes that means they've never met them?! How outrageous and insulting to his other exes. I wonder if there weren't any pics of AV with any of his parents there would be any mention they haven't met her?


Isn't also insulting claiming that his gf is sleeping her way to the top? 




pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael and Alicia posted on FB taken with the chefs at a restaurant in NSW Tuesday night, 7 June [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375370





carmencrem said:


> Just found this on Instagram! Alicia and Michael's mom at the BAFTAs and Michael.. Behind them


Thanks!  I've never seen that pic with his mom. I'm surprised to see Alicia smiling.. I was sure that she was very angry after the "kiss cam fiasco"..



Allie28 said:


> lol, yeah no denying there's been a recession of that hairline but Bald Fassy could be hot too.


Actually,I don't see a great difference:
66.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0cf2hKGQX1rq7v1oo1_500.jpg


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> By Michael's accounts - read his interviews and check out his schedules etc if you want corroboration.
> 
> He may have lived with Leasi but their relationship wasn't long lived either - a year tops? And my post referred to the past 5 years - she pre dates this!



Now you are backtracking. I have no time to be looking up interviews to find something that may not even be true. If you want to link me go ahead. All I know is Michael has spoken about how busy he is with work, and that he is selfish with work which makes it difficult for him to maintain personal relationships. That could affect his current relationships too especially when you consider the fact that Alicia is probably more busy than his other girlfriends. From what I have seen so far it doesn't sound like he and Alicia spend a hell of a lot of time together. But I could be wrong as I don't know them at the end of the day. 

And I do know that he has been very open about those ex-gfs and spoken well of them. It didn't seem like he had too much trouble talking about them. 

I don't see how the length of Leasi's relationship with Michael is relevant. You were talking about how much time he spent with them while they were together, and considering the fact the he LIVED with her we can safely say that he spent PLENTY of time with her. 

I might have missed it but I don't recall you specifying that you were talking about his relationships in the past 5 years. 

And I really don't see how can make any accurate comparisons unless you had his schedule and all of the his exes and Alicia's schedule with you.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, so if a poster has an opposing opinion on Michael and any aspect of his life, they should not be here to comment? We all have different views so why should anyone be dismissed because they think differently? 

Anyway, I wish a trailer for TAU were released already


----------



## carmencrem

I agree with you about the forehead, Morgane! He's not losing hair, it's just his forehead, it's always been quite impressive  beautiful, he's so handsome.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> They may be "together" but its no true deep everlasting love


Please, please, please tell me how you know this. I would genuinely like to know.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Nicole Beharie visited him on the set of 12 Years a Slave.  We know his parents also visited him on that set at one point or another.  She also spent a lot of time with him in Hackney.   It's not such a huge leap to suggest that she probably met the parents.    His parents visit him on the vast majority of the sets he's worked on.   We just saw proof that his mom visited him while filming Prometheus.   It's also not such a huge leap of logic to think his parents probably visited him while he was filming X-Men:FC in London when he was dating Zoe Kravitz.  And this was at a time when virtually no one was recognizing him on the streets, so there are not a lot of candid photos of him out and about.
> 
> Do I know that his parents met these women? No, but I think it's more than likely and to categorically dismiss the possibility because of a lack of photos is utterly bizarre.
> 
> ETA:  The speculation about his parents disliking AV is equally unfounded of course.  Based on what?




Well that depends on how you define "a lot of time" in Hackney - I beg to differ, a couple of short visits. Much of the rest is supposition and I kind of got the impression that everything in Michael's love life needs to be evidence based these days? And even then if the evidence isn't what some people want to see/hear it's dismissed as fake. The brevity of his past relationships doesn't augur well for potential meetings with parents and I note none of his exes since Leasi were ever seen with his parents  at any of his premieres or award ceremonies either.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, so if a poster has an opposing opinion on Michael and any aspect of his life, they should not be here to comment? We all have different views so why should anyone be dismissed because they think differently?
> 
> Anyway, I wish a trailer for TAU were released already



I don't think it's the opposing comments as opposed to the derogatory way in which they are expressed. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## kashlo

mollie12 said:


> Nicole Beharie visited him on the set of 12 Years a Slave.  We know his parents also visited him on that set at one point or another.  She also spent a lot of time with him in Hackney.   It's not such a huge leap to suggest that she probably met the parents.    His parents visit him on the vast majority of the sets he's worked on.   We just saw proof that his mom visited him while filming Prometheus.   It's also not such a huge leap of logic to think his parents probably visited him while he was filming X-Men:FC in London when he was dating Zoe Kravitz.  And this was at a time when virtually no one was recognizing him on the streets, so there are not a lot of candid photos of him out and about.
> 
> Do I know that his parents met these women? No, but I think it's more than likely and to categorically dismiss the possibility because of a lack of photos is utterly bizarre.
> 
> ETA:  The speculation about his parents disliking AV is equally unfounded of course.  Based on what?



I completely agree with you. I don't think it is nice to bring his parents in to this to be honest. We have no proof that they love Alicia and didn't meet his other gfs nor do we have any proof to think they don't like Alicia. To say his parents didn't meet his other gfs because there are no pics is such a weak argument.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Please, please, please tell me how you know this. I would genuinely like to know.



We can't even make a simple non-harmful assumption when clearly there was no objective proof. But some people can just pluck from sky out of thin air and make such claim about this. 
I also want to know how to derive such "observation". Amazing right? Hope it is not as complex as derivatives products.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Please, please, please tell me how you know this. I would genuinely like to know.


 
How you know they're moving in together? I'd love to know that


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> I don't think it's the opposing comments as opposed to the derogatory way in which they are expressed. Do you know what I mean?


 Absolutely. Whats god for the goose is good for the gander


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Now you are backtracking. I have no time to be looking up interviews to find something that may not even be true. If you want to link me go ahead. All I know is Michael has spoken about how busy he is with work, and that he is selfish with work which makes it difficult for him to maintain personal relationships. That could affect his current relationships too especially when you consider the fact that Alicia is probably more busy than his other girlfriends. From what I have seen so far it doesn't sound like he and Alicia spend a hell of a lot of time together. But I could be wrong as I don't know them at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> And I do know that he has been very open about those ex-gfs and spoken well of them. It didn't seem like he had too much trouble talking about them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how the length of Leasi's relationship with Michael is relevant. You were talking about how much time he spent with them while they were together, and considering the fact the he LIVED with her we can safely say that he spent PLENTY of time with her.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have missed it but I don't recall you specifying that you were talking about his relationships in the past 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> And I really don't see how can make any accurate comparisons unless you had his schedule and all of the his exes and Alicia's schedule with you.




I don't have the time to link you all the stuff you requested. If you check the post of mine you originally replied to you will note I specified 5 years.
Curiously you have made the same claim frequently made by others that you know  Michael "has been very open about those ex-gfs and spoken well of them. It didn't seem like he had too much trouble talking about them."
Now I must confess I regard this claim to be highly exaggerated to the point of being deliberately deceptive - unless you can link me to all his praise and openness about ex gfs? I've never seen more than a one liner in which he said he was "seeing" Nicole but it was difficult as she lives in NYC and he lives in London. 

Michael's relationship with Alicia is fast approaching the 2 year stage and I believe they spend as much time together as they are able to - all the available evidence supports my belief.


----------



## Selayang430

babyblue92 said:


> Btw I think he doesn't talk much about Alicia because things have changed.. Times have changed. He's became more famous now (every year more and more.. as every good actor) and this time his girlfriend, as you said before, is more famous than his exes... So people are really obsessed with them and they need to protect their relationship because they don't want to appear in a gossip magazine every other day.
> Then, Michael has changed through the years: I'm not saying his past relationships weren't important, who am I to say this? I don't know him personally, I don't dare to judge his love life so deeply. I just want to say he's changed through the years and he probably wants to settle down now, cause he's not 20 anymore, he's 39 and yeah, he said he was selfish in relationship and it's probably true, but he said so some years ago, not yesterday... He's probably looking for a woman to have a family with.. He's in love. I'm not saying he wasn't before, I'm saying he was before but he is now too. And now he's not 30, but 39, he's quite changed and that's not a bad thing, he's still the same person, just matured. It's normal, it's life.  I'm very happy for him now, he looks very relaxed in this last period. I'm supporting him, his job, his family, his girlfriend, his projects.



Love your post. A good start in the morning ( here is 752am) .


----------



## carmencrem

babyblue92 said:


> Btw I think he doesn't talk much about Alicia because things have changed.. Times have changed. He's became more famous now (every year more and more.. as every good actor) and this time his girlfriend, as you said before, is more famous than his exes... So people are really obsessed with them and they need to protect their relationship because they don't want to appear in a gossip magazine every other day.
> Then, Michael has changed through the years: I'm not saying his past relationships weren't important, who am I to say this? I don't know him personally, I don't dare to judge his love life so deeply. I just want to say he's changed through the years and he probably wants to settle down now, cause he's not 20 anymore, he's 39 and yeah, he said he was selfish in relationship and it's probably true, but he said so some years ago, not yesterday... He's probably looking for a woman to have a family with.. He's in love. I'm not saying he wasn't before, I'm saying he was before but he is now too. And now he's not 30, but 39, he's quite changed and that's not a bad thing, he's still the same person, just matured. It's normal, it's life.  I'm very happy for him now, he looks very relaxed in this last period. I'm supporting him, his job, his family, his girlfriend, his projects.


this is so great and so true. I think the same. 100%!
He's just like any other normal guys (just more beautiful and super talented!) and he's changed through his life, but he's always been the amazing person he is. He has feelings and projects and a great job and a very supportive family and girlfriend. His life is going very well, I'm so happy for him, he's my favourite.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't have the time to link you all the stuff you requested. If you check the post of mine you originally replied to you will note I specified 5 years.
> Curiously you have made the same claim frequently made by others that you know  Michael "has been very open about those ex-gfs and spoken well of them. It didn't seem like he had too much trouble talking about them."
> Now I must confess I regard this claim to be highly exaggerated to the point of being deliberately deceptive - unless you can link me to all his praise and openness about ex gfs? I've never seen more than a one liner in which he said he was "seeing" Nicole but it was difficult as she lives in NYC and he lives in London.
> 
> Michael's relationship with Alicia is fast approaching the 2 year stage and I believe they spend as much time together as they are able to - all the available evidence supports my belief.



No I don't have time to link all the stuff you requested. 

It's not highly exaggerated. He has been very open about Zoe, talked about Nicole even though he wasn't asked (said something like "my girlfriend Nicole is a very strong woman" or something to that effect). Whereas when he asked about Alicia he pats the reporter's shoulder and walks off. I can't wait to hear the what you come up with to excuse that.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Well that depends on how you define "a lot of time" in Hackney - I beg to differ, a couple of short visits. Much of the rest is supposition and I kind of got the impression that everything in Michael's love life needs to be evidence based these days? And even then if the evidence isn't what some people want to see/hear it's dismissed as fake. The brevity of his past relationships doesn't augur well for potential meetings with parents and I note none of his exes since Leasi were ever seen with his parents  at any of his premieres or award ceremonies either.



Forget Fassbender...I'd still be  going  there just for the fooooooood!!!


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> No I don't have time to link all the stuff you requested.
> 
> It's not highly exaggerated. He has been very open about Zoe, talked about Nicole even though he wasn't asked (said something like "my girlfriend Nicole is a very strong woman" or something to that effect). Whereas when he asked about Alicia he pats the reporter's shoulder and walks off. I can't wait to hear the what you come up with to excuse that.



Oh! You can recall what he said after a couple of years! Please let us know the link to such stuff, curios to know though it was already past perfect tense. If you are busy now never mind maybe during weekend when you have more free time. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Oh! You can recall what he said after a couple of years! Please let us know the link to such stuff, curios to know though it was already past perfect tense. If you are busy now never mind maybe during weekend when you have more free time.
> Thanks in advance!



You can literally just google that sentence and Michael Fassbender and it should come up. It really doesn't a genius to google something when someone has given you an idea of what has been said. To help you out though I THINK it was a GQ interview. And if I remember correctly it was one of those rapid fire type questions where they ask him what his favourite things are, what kind of women he likes etc. Do you really think I'm pulling this out of my ***? When it can so easily be verified.

And past perfect sense? What?


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> This. I don't think some people are really aware of what  they write.. And age is not an excuse.
> 
> 
> Isn't also insulting claiming that his gf is sleeping her way to the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I've never seen that pic with his mom. I'm surprised to see Alicia smiling.. I was sure that she was very angry after the "kiss cam fiasco"..
> 
> 
> Actually,I don't see a great difference:
> 66.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0cf2hKGQX1rq7v1oo1_500.jpg



Haha second pic is perfect for the point.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Love your post. A good start in the morning ( here is 752am) .



GOOD MORNING


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> You can literally just google that sentence and Michael Fassbender and it should come up. It really doesn't a genius to google something when someone has given you an idea of what has been said. To help you out though I THINK it was a GQ interview. And if I remember correctly it was one of those rapid fire type questions where they ask him what his favourite things are, what kind of women he likes etc. Do you really think I'm pulling this out of my ***? When it can so easily be verified.
> 
> And past perfect sense? What?



Aiyo! Apparently it was not GQ and a bit mismatch of what you mentioned. Never mind, memory sometimes does fail us. No big deal, do better next time. 
Anyway, thanks.


----------



## mollie12

kashlo said:


> You can literally just google that sentence and Michael Fassbender and it should come up. It really doesn't a genius to google something when someone has given you an idea of what has been said. To help you out though I THINK it was a GQ interview. And if I remember correctly it was one of those rapid fire type questions where they ask him what his favourite things are, what kind of women he likes etc. Do you really think I'm pulling this out of my ***? When it can so easily be verified.



It actually wasn't GQ that the quote came from.  He did mention her in that interview, but it was oddly...antiseptic:



> After the photos of Beharie and him appeared, the global gossip media anointed her as his girlfriend.
> In this instance their assumptions are accurate. "I&#8217;m seeing Nicole, we&#8217;re trying to see each other as often as possible," he acknowledges. "That&#8217;s kind of difficult when she lives [in New York] and I live in England." He says they got together during the film&#8217;s promotion. "Nothing happened while we were filming. We started talking more on the promotion thing. So, yeah, it just sort of unfolded like that." Presumably that&#8217;s why he&#8217;s now back in New York for a couple of days, though he doesn&#8217;t say so.



The strong woman quote came from a translation of German magazine Joy :



> &#8220;I like strong women like my girlfriend Nicole. I like her confidence, she is an equal partner.&#8221;



As for Zoe Kravitz, I don't think he's ever _said_ anything about her.   She was present during an interview for Vogue UK though.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> In the interest of factual correctness and fairness, the celeb chaser has another photo with MF that predates any with AV.


But it's always a big conspiracy..  I don't know if that guy lives in Sydney,works there but  he has also posted a pic with Hemsworth taken in the same place,some days ago (I'm not saying he's the one who took the pic be ause I don't know),and showing up at events,etc.. is what celebs hunters do all the time. In this case they were informed in advance about their presence.  This reminds me of when Michael took a pic at the LV fashion show with a another celeb hunter and when someone asked how he met Michael,he basically replied that he was there just to take pics with celebrities..  thing that _obviously_ was twisted (as part of another huge pr stunt) by a certain someone who used to post here..   



mollie12 said:


> Nicole Beharie visited him on the set of 12 Years a Slave.  We know his parents also visited him on that set at one point or another.  She also spent a lot of time with him in Hackney.   It's not such a huge leap to suggest that she probably met the parents.    His parents visit him on the vast majority of the sets he's worked on.   We just saw proof that his mom visited him while filming Prometheus.   It's also not such a huge leap of logic to think his parents probably visited him while he was filming X-Men:FC in London when he was dating Zoe Kravitz.  And this was at a time when virtually no one was recognizing him on the streets, so there are not a lot of candid photos of him out and about.  Do I know that his parents met these women? No, but I think it's more than likely and to categorically dismiss the possibility because of a lack of photos is utterly bizarre.  ETA:  The speculation about his parents disliking AV is equally unfounded of course.  Based on what?


Eh.. Based on what?  I also remember that his father mentioned that he met Andrews once. I think it was at the IFTA Awards.



babyblue92 said:


> this post made my day.


  


carmencrem said:


> I agree with you about the forehead, Morgane! He's not losing hair, it's just his forehead, it's always been quite impressive  beautiful, he's so handsome.


 I agree. He has certainly  lost hair because he's aging like everyone else,but  his forehead is impressive..  



Selayang430 said:


> A nice pic will be good.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> It actually wasn't GQ that the quote came from.  He did mention her in that interview, but it was oddly...antiseptic:
> 
> 
> 
> The strong woman quote came from a translation of German magazine Joy (maybe that's why he was more open to praise?):
> 
> 
> 
> As for Zoe Kravitz, I don't think he's ever _said_ anything about her.   She was present during an interview for Vogue UK though.



Thanks a lot! Almost a bit shocked ( not yet heart attack though ) from that previous post.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> GOOD MORNING



Start work in about 1/2 hour. Would only able to join again during lunch time. You shall go to sleep already ! Not so healthy to sleep late though I bet you are so excited and energetic now


----------



## Just Askin

babyblue92 said:


> Btw I think he doesn't talk much about Alicia because things have changed.. Times have changed. He's became more famous now (every year more and more.. as every good actor) and this time his girlfriend, as you said before, is more famous than his exes... So people are really obsessed with them and they need to protect their relationship because they don't want to appear in a gossip magazine every other day.
> Then, Michael has changed through the years: I'm not saying his past relationships weren't important, who am I to say this? I don't know him personally, I don't dare to judge his love life so deeply. I just want to say he's changed through the years and he probably wants to settle down now, cause he's not 20 anymore, he's 39 and yeah, he said he was selfish in relationship and it's probably true, but he said so some years ago, not yesterday... He's probably looking for a woman to have a family with.. He's in love. I'm not saying he wasn't before, I'm saying he was before but he is now too. And now he's not 30, but 39, he's quite changed and that's not a bad thing, he's still the same person, just matured. It's normal, it's life.  I'm very happy for him now, he looks very relaxed in this last period. I'm supporting him, his job, his family, his girlfriend, his projects.



This was just Then you said 





babyblue92 said:


> He's probably looking for a woman to have a family with.. He's in love..


 and i'm just All getting too much for me


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Start work in about 1/2 hour. Would only able to join again during lunch time. You shall go to sleep already ! Not so healthy to sleep late though I bet you are so excited and energetic now



yep as energetic as a pile of bricks 
Night


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Aiyo! Apparently it was not GQ and a bit mismatch of what you mentioned. Never mind, memory sometimes does fail us. No big deal, do better next time.
> Anyway, thanks.



Sure it does. I tried to give you as much detail as possible, so happy you found it! Googling is hard for some people  

How was it a mismatch? Since you found it you can post the quote here.


----------



## kashlo

mollie12 said:


> It actually wasn't GQ that the quote came from.  He did mention her in that interview, but it was oddly...antiseptic:
> 
> 
> 
> The strong woman quote came from a translation of German magazine Joy :
> 
> 
> 
> As for Zoe Kravitz, I don't think he's ever _said_ anything about her.   She was present during an interview for Vogue UK though.



Yeah I wasn't completely sure whether it was GQ. Thanks for the link


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Sure it does. I tried to give you as much detail as possible, so happy you found it! Googling is hard for some people
> 
> How was it a mismatch? Since you found it you can post the quote here.



Refer to post #14443. Explanation in that post.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Refer to post #14443. Explanation in that post.



I made it clear in my original post that I wasn't sure EXACTLY what he said, which is why I added "or something to that effect". It just sounds like you didn't initially believe me when I said he had talked about Nicole. But now you have proof so you just want something else to pick on, even though there is nothing wrong in my post.


----------



## Morgane

babyblue92 said:


> Despite people's ideas, Alicia is not a fame-seeker and she's very shy. *Probably they agreed not to talk about their private life cause they're already famous enough and / or they just don't feel comfortable.* Not every relationship goes in the same way, the people involved are two, they may have different / new approaches to medias and to journalists, they may have understood it's difficult to get some privacy now that they're so famous, so that's why they stay private. It's not a problem for us, it's their business  I'm just happy they are together, I don't need him or her to say things about each other that often.. I don't care. Seeing them during those two years says it loud about how fond they are of each other.  and they are.


I think Alicia has  talked about him in one interview,otherwise I've always seen journalists bringing the subject up and her refusing to answer. It was particularly evident in the (in)famous NYT profile. Michael has definitely been more protective about his  personal life in the past four,five years. I've posted here some of his old interviews for IB/Fish Tank and the difference is quite  evident. And it's also understandable. Nobody was really interested in his personal life back then. If he will give other in-depth interviews for AC /TLBO,I doubt the tone will be different from his last more "personal" interviews (Elle,GQ to promote 12YAS).


----------



## FassbenderLover

babyblue92 said:


> you can remove those "" tho  and ... "its no true deep everlasting love".. mmm I'm sure you personally know Michael and so you are sure of all these things yeah, happy happy for you


 The same can be said about them cuddling and moving in together


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> I made it clear in my original post that I wasn't sure EXACTLY what he said, which is why I added "or something to that effect". It just sounds like you didn't initially believe me when I said he had talked about Nicole. But now you have proof so you just want something else to pick on, even though there is nothing wrong in my post.



Noted.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> No I don't have time to link all the stuff you requested.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not highly exaggerated. He has been very open about Zoe, talked about Nicole even though he wasn't asked (said something like "my girlfriend Nicole is a very strong woman" or something to that effect). Whereas when he asked about Alicia he pats the reporter's shoulder and walks off. I can't wait to hear the what you come up with to excuse that.




Well I'm not really surprised to read your reply; Michael once said something like "my girlfriend Nicole is a very strong woman", and absolutely no description or examples of him being "very open about Zoe". I've never ever read anywhere of Michael saying anything about Zoe and unless someone can produce evidence to the contrary I will continue to dismiss any claim he was very open about her. And one, possibly two brief acknowledgements of Nicole is hardly the same as him being open about and having no trouble talking about ex gfs. In my view he has not been comfortable discussing his love life with the media for several years. 

No excuses required! I agree he does not want to discuss his relationship with Alicia with the media. Where I disagree (I think) with you is that you interpret that as him diminishing her relevance to him whereas I interpret it as him being protective of her and their relationship. And that is supported by the fact that they have and continue to spend a large amount of their available personal time together, their acknowledgment as a couple from both their families, friends and colleagues, and numerous eye witness accounts of their PDA when together.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Well I'm not really surprised to read your reply; Michael once said something like "my girlfriend Nicole is a very strong woman", and absolutely no description or examples of him being "very open about Zoe". I've never ever read anywhere of Michael saying anything about Zoe and unless someone can produce evidence to the contrary I will continue to dismiss any claim he was very open about her. And one, possibly two brief acknowledgements of Nicole is hardly the same as him being open about and having no trouble talking about ex gfs. In my view he has not been comfortable discussing his love life with the media for several years.
> 
> No excuses required! I agree he does not want to discuss his relationship with Alicia with the media. Where I disagree (I think) with you is that you interpret that as him diminishing her relevance to him whereas I interpret it as him being protective of her and their relationship. And that is supported by the fact that they have and continue to spend a large amount of their available personal time together, their acknowledgment as a couple from both their families, friends and colleagues, and numerous eye witness accounts of their PDA when together.



I don't get why you are dismissing what he said about Nicole. He wasn't even asked to talk about her, yet he did. 

No I am not necessarily see it as dismissing her relevance to him (although it is a possibility). I am just countering your point that his  ex-gfs didn't spend much time with him (which you have zero evidence for) and your general belief that Alicia is somehow more relevant or important to him than his exes were. There is however a difference between how he has been with his exes and how he is with her. I think you notice it too but interpret it differently than I do. 

Look, at the end of the day, neither of us are going to convince each other. I have my beliefs and to say that you are set in your opinions would be an understatement. The problem I have is with weak arguments and making up, withholding or dismissing information with weak reasons.


----------



## Selayang430

FassbenderLover said:


> The same can be said about them cuddling and moving in together



Last night until now.......my story -

******After having oyster and settled the bill (they shared the bill), Michael sent Alivia back to her hotel, no goodbye kiss and then he went back to his own hotel/apartment / house. *****


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> I don't get why you are dismissing what he said about Nicole. He wasn't even asked to talk about her, yet he did.
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not necessarily see it as dismissing her relevance to him (although it is a possibility). I am just countering your point that his  ex-gfs didn't spend much time with him (which you have zero evidence for) and your general belief that Alicia is somehow more relevant or important to him than his exes were. There is however a difference between how he has been with his exes and how he is with her. I think you notice it too but interpret it differently than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, at the end of the day, neither of us are going to convince each other. I have my beliefs and to say that you are set in your opinions would be an understatement. The problem I have is with weak arguments and making up, withholding or dismissing information with weak reasons.




Well that's something I can agree with you on - we are never going to agree.  Just to clarify, it's evident Michael made two very brief comments about Nicole and said absolutely nothing about Zoe, (or Louise or Madalina)... despite frequent claims to the contrary. So you see I too have a huge problem with weak arguments, making up and withholding/dismissing information with weak reasons. I really don't see how his exes could have spent much time with him when they were in much briefer relationships, lived on different continents and don't appear to have accompanied him to high profile events or on vacations. 

You're quite correct in that I perceive his relationship with Alicia to be more important to him than his exes in recent years, I believe he hopes to build his future with her.
I see no reason not to be set in my opinions on this issue and base them entirely on what I perceive to be pertinent, reliable and consistent evidence; on the known facts available and by affording more than a passing nod to common sense and what I see with my own eyes. 

In view of our juxtaposed positions on this matter I don't see any point in discussing it further - as you say, neither of us is going to change our view.


----------



## JetSetGo!

pearlyqueen said:


> I know - beggars belief that Michael's mum is included in some crazy conspiracy!! I very much doubt his parents have met many of his ex girlfriends either. No pics to prove it as far as  I know in the past 5 years or so...



For those who aren't familiar with the term "beggar belief"

From grammarist.com

In British English, beggar is a verb meaning (1) to exceed the limits of, or (2) to impoverish. *The first sense is what&#8217;s meant in the verb phrase beggar belief, which is used to describe something that exceeds the limits of belief.* The less common beggar description indicates that something is difficult to put into words.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> I know - beggars belief that Michael's mum is included in some crazy conspiracy!! *I very much doubt his parents have met many of his ex girlfriends either. No pics to prove it as far as  I know in the past 5 years or so...*



Why do you very much doubt that? As someone who is so in tune  with Michael's life, thinking, beliefs, feelings, emotions, thoughts etc, you should know that he likes to invite his parents and his girlfriends to come visit him on set and on vacations. So they must have met right? To say to the contrary must be quite demeaning and belittling to his exes. All just because they are not your favorite...


----------



## miasharma

By the freaking way, the only pics of Alicia with Michael's parents are at 2016 award ceremonies where Adele and Josef were supporting Michael and the sedated leech happend to be nominated and present as well. For some to say that Alicia is the most important person just because she has met his parents, think again. Michael and Alicia were essentially there for work and their parents came to support their respective children. So thats that.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> By the freaking way, the only pics of Alicia with Michael's parents are at 2016 award ceremonies where Adele and Josef were supporting Michael and the sedated leech happend to be nominated and present as well. For some to say that Alicia is the most important person just because she has met his parents, think again. Michael and Alicia were essentially there for work and their parents came to support their respective children. So thats that.


----------



## Selayang430

babyblue92 said:


> One thing is sure: they are together so they 100% cuddle up together while we are here behind our computers.



Of course! While we don't have a single  pic of them cuddle up together , but you know since "should ", "must " rule in place, any suggest to the contrary is amounting to belittle his girlfriend. 
100% sure same rom same bed at nights


----------



## pearlyqueen

But we know that Josef and Adele and Catherine were staying in Byron Bay Australia with Michael in December 2014, as was Alicia. So awards ceremonies was not the first time they met. 
I find it very strange how it's somehow demeaning and belittling to his exes to emphasise Alicia's importance to Michael in view of his parents acknowledgement of her; but somehow it's ok to repeatedly insult her by referring to her as a "leech", "sedated leech" and stating her success is due to giving sexual favours to Hollywood big wigs....!!! Huge mismatch there I think.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> But we know that Josef and Adele and Catherine were staying in Byron Bay Australia with Michael in December 2014, as was Alicia. So awards ceremonies was not the first time they met.
> I find it very strange how it's somehow demeaning and belittling to his exes to emphasise Alicia's importance to Michael in view of his parents acknowledgement of her; but somehow it's ok to repeatedly insult her by referring to her as a "leech", "sedated leech" and stating her success is due to giving sexual favours to Hollywood big wigs....!!! Huge mismatch there I think.



Since his parents and Alicia were in Byron Bay in December 2014, they must have met then, no question asked though there was no pic.  
The baseless accusation is not new. The more we have their pic together, the more desperate such accusations will be.


----------



## Just Askin

At the risk of repeating myself; if the exes were important enough or relevant enough to Michael they would not be his exes but his current partner, his significant other, his relevant girlfriend. In what world is your ex as relevant as your current partner? I think that's called a harem or something like that. And as good as he is in our imaginations, I think that would be stretching it a bit .


----------



## skyblue123

Genuine question. Just as a hypothetical scenario, if/when Michael and Alicia break up and he gets another girlfriend will Alicia be irrelevant then? And like I said, just hypothetical so no need for "that will never happen" answers.


----------



## Just Askin

babyblue92 said:


> One thing is sure: they are together so they 100% cuddle up together while we are here behind our computers.



Thanks for that reminder
sad::cry:


----------



## Just Askin

skyblue123 said:


> Genuine question. Just as a hypothetical scenario, if/when Michael and Alicia break up and he gets another girlfriend will Alicia be irrelevant then? And like I said, just hypothetical so no need for "that will never happen" answers.



Yes in terms of of her relevance to his new relationship.


----------



## Just Askin

Every ex leaves their mark, good or bad.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> At the risk of repeating myself; if the exes were important enough or relevant enough to Michael they would not be his exes but his current partner, his significant other, his relevant girlfriend. In what world is your ex as relevant as your current partner? I think that's called a harem or something like that. And as good as he is in our imaginations, I think that would be stretching it a bit .




Exactly - very well put! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Selayang430

Some findings about oyster. ***No intention to violate all-age group terms  & conditions. Please delete if deem inappropriate.****

This shellfish has a centuries-old folk reputation as a "virility food." Scientists scoffed - until they discovered that oysters are also very rich in zinc, which is essential for men's reproductive and sexual function. But if you eat them raw, be sure they're fresh and from uncontaminated waters, or your evening of get-down could turn nasty.

http://www.mensfitness.com/nutrition/what-to-eat/6-sex-boosting-foods/slide/5


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Some findings about oyster. ***No intention to violate all-age group terms  & conditions. Please delete if deem inappropriate.****
> 
> This shellfish has a centuries-old folk reputation as a "virility food." Scientists scoffed - until they discovered that oysters are also very rich in zinc, which is essential for men's reproductive and sexual function. But if you eat them raw, be sure they're fresh and from uncontaminated waters, or your evening of get-down could turn nasty.
> 
> http://www.mensfitness.com/nutrition/what-to-eat/6-sex-boosting-foods/slide/5


----------



## carmencrem

Any news about Weightless' trailer and its presence at Glasto? TAU trailer?


----------



## Selayang430

cute-cute magneto (source : Sina weibo)


----------



## Just Askin

lllll Little afternoon delight lllll


----------



## JetSetGo!

May I remind you all we have an "ignore" feature? It's super helpful for blocking out those who get you riled up.


----------



## carmencrem

this is delightful too! [emoji41] baby Fassy


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> lllll Little afternoon delight lllll



lolllllll.... he's such an adorable dork!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> this is delightful too! [emoji41] baby Fassy



Real teeth, not a mouth full of veneers and porcelain. Stuff the Hollywood smile. Give me this Irish Smile anyday.
:


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> lolllllll.... he's such an adorable dork!


----------



## Swanky

JetSetGo! said:


> May I remind you all we have an "ignore" feature? It's super helpful for blocking out those who get you riled up.



YES PLEASE!  Please stop reporting those who annoy you, this is a great waste of our time.  

A few easy to remember ways to avoid drama is to:
1) Talk about the CELEB not our members
2) ALWAYS be respectful
3) Put members who annoy on your Ignore User list

And please stop clicking on the report this post button unless it's truly necessary.  People talking badly about a celeb is not against our rules no matter how upset it makes you.  This is not a fan forum, this is a forum for all news, gossip {good or bad} and discussion of respective celeb.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Real teeth, not a mouth full of veneers and porcelain. Stuff the Hollywood smile. Give me this Irish Smile anyday.
> :


best smile ever seen in my life! we're so lucky to be live in the same century of Michael Fassbender.


----------



## Just Askin

Any views on what part of the world Fassbender and Alicia Vikander will settle in?


----------



## Just Askin

lollllll even in flip flops....


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Any views on what part of the world Fassbender and Alicia Vikander will settle in?


Who knows.. they'll probably stay in London.. They both love london.   Alicia told many times she'd never leave London, same goes for Michael  who loves the city in which he lives. They are so busy that.. I don't  know, I think they spend max 2 months a year in London.. But it seems to  be definitely their favourite place, now..


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Any news about Weightless' trailer and its presence at Glasto? TAU trailer?



lolllll, I've said this before but I think I will be eligible for social security before I get to see the Malick film.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Any views on what part of the world Fassbender and Alicia Vikander will settle in?



London.  It's been their home for many years and it's a quick flight to both Ireland and Sweden.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> lolllll, I've said this before but I think I will be eligible for social security before I get to see the Malick film.


I read it's gonna be pretty good! I still remember when they were filming it, back in 2012/13, I think.. so many years! I like Malick. I loved The Three Of Life, it blew me away. Didn't love that much To The Wonder, but the scenes were beautiful, soft, poetic.
This is gonna be good, I'm pretty sure.. The cast is amazing, the director is great.. Can't wait!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Who knows.. they'll probably stay in London.. They both love london.   Alicia told many times she'd never leave London, same goes for Michael  who loves the city in which he lives. They are so busy that.. I don't  know, I think they spend max 2 months a year in London.. But it seems to  be definitely their favourite place, now..





Allie28 said:


> London.  It's been their home for many years and it's a quick flight to both Ireland and Sweden.




Lucky me
There's a 1 in 8.623 million chance i'll see him.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lucky me
> There's a 1 in 8.623 million chance i'll see him.


He always walks around the same places, if you know where to find him. I read he loves hanging in SoHo


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lucky me
> 
> There's a 1 in 8.623 million chance i'll see him.




The chances are much higher than that - I don't think he ventures much to sarf London, further east than Walthamstow, further west than Hammersmith or further north than Highgate! Definitely London though -  his love of the place (and Alicia's), the easy access to Ireland/Sweden and the rest of Europe and the importance of London in his industry. He also said in a very recent interview that he would be moving closer to the west side of London for ease of access to the film studios.


----------



## carmencrem

Pretty good news for me  I was thinking about moving somewhere closer to the west side too at first  btw I'm curious to know if he ever thinks about going to visit Heidelberg and say hello to his hometown.. I've been there some years ago, it's so so beautiful!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> He always walks around the same places, if you know where to find him. I read he loves hanging in SoHo



I've been based in Soho most of the last 9 months. Where has he been..yep other side of the world. Would say Soho is more of a visit place than a hang out place. Spot more Directors and filmy business people than Michaels. But food is amazing so lunch is a treat everyday!


----------



## carmencrem

Xx


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I've been based in Soho most of the last 9 months. Where has he been..yep other side of the world. Would say Soho is more of a visit place than a hang out place. Spot more Directors and filmy business people than Michaels. But food is amazing so lunch is a treat everyday!




Yes!!! I love it when he's in Europe so I can find good news and pics during the day and not the morning after.. Even tho waking up to lovely news is always a pleasure for me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I've been based in Soho most of the last 9 months. Where has he been..yep other side of the world. Would say Soho is more of a visit place than a hang out place. Spot more Directors and filmy business people than Michaels. But food is amazing so lunch is a treat everyday!




Lol, timing not great then....but his time down under is drawing to a close and with several months off lined up I'll wager he will be back on our streets very soon [emoji3] There are a couple of eateries on Old Compton and Dean Street he favours that I know of, but as you say Soho is a place for work/visits rather than hanging out.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> The chances are much higher than that - I don't think he ventures much to sarf London, further east than Walthamstow, further west than Hammersmith or further north than Highgate! Definitely London though -  his love of the place (and Alicia's), the easy access to Ireland/Sweden and the rest of Europe and the importance of London in his industry. He also said in a very recent interview that he would be moving closer to the west side of London for ease of access to the film studios.



Mate text me last night "Going sarf. Switchin GP tracka on.Tell all I luv them" :lolots:
Do you think they say exactly the same about us lollllll. All in good fun
Camden Please Camden please please please Camden


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Mate text me last night "Going sarf. Switchin GP tracka on.Tell all I luv them" :lolots:
> 
> Do you think they say exactly the same about us lollllll. All in good fun
> 
> Camden Please Camden please please please Camden




Loool, I wouldn't know what they say sarf of the river - never venture beyond the IMAX at Waterloo without a compelling reason, it's alien territory to me....

Camden has many benefits and ties so....must be high on the list of desired areas [emoji6] Btw thought I'd let you know your IIIInbox is full!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, timing not great then....but his time down under is drawing to a close and with several months off lined up I'll wager he will be back on our streets very soon [emoji3] There are a couple of eateries on Old Compton and Dean Street he favours that I know of, but as you say Soho is a place for work/visits rather than hanging out.



Tell me about it. Only hot bods I met was this sweaty lot.......please move... I only wanna get a cup of tea and a sarnie.
llllll London Fashion Week show-goers outside the venue lllll


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Pretty good news for me  I was thinking about moving somewhere closer to the west side too at first  btw I'm curious to know if he ever thinks about going to visit Heidelberg and say hello to his hometown.. I've been there some years ago, it's so so beautiful!


Looks nice.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, I wouldn't know what they say sarf of the river - never venture beyond the IMAX at Waterloo without a compelling reason, it's alien territory to me...


Coward !!!


pearlyqueen said:


> Camden has many benefits and ties so....must be high on the list of desired areas [emoji6]


Think she looks like a Westy although Promrose Hill


pearlyqueen said:


> Btw thought I'd let you know your IIIInbox is full!



Thanks. Done.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> *But we know that Josef and Adele and Catherine were staying in Byron Bay Australia with Michael in December 2014, as was Alicia. So awards ceremonies was not the first time they met.*
> I find it very strange how it's somehow demeaning and belittling to his exes to emphasise Alicia's importance to Michael in view of his parents acknowledgement of her; but somehow it's ok to repeatedly insult her by referring to her as a "leech", "sedated leech" and stating her success is due to giving sexual favours to Hollywood big wigs....!!! Huge mismatch there I think.



Oh sorry I thought you had complete doubts when there wasnt a pic proof and I dont think there are any pics of the Byron Bay vacation. I mean you did not believe his parents met his ex gf because you havent seen pics. Why would you believe byron bay?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Coward !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Think she looks like a Westy although Promrose Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Done.




I can live with the tag but I prefer to think of myself as more discerning than cowardly! I once missed a river boat from Greenwich to Tower Bridge and foolishly thought a bus journey might be a fun alternative.... What can I say.... after exposure to the underbelly of Peckham and a journey time of an hour and 45 minutes it's not an experience I look back on fondly...IIIoooIII

Alicia could be a Westy but also strikes me as a Northy; Michael is definitely an Easty/Northy - so Primrose/Parliament Hills could be the compromise where east meets west [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Oh sorry I thought you had complete doubts when there wasnt a pic proof and I dont think there are any pics of the Byron Bay vacation. I mean you did not believe his parents met his ex gf because you havent seen pics. Why would you believe byron bay?




Actually there are pics of Michael and Alicia in Byron Bay together, December 2014, [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Just Askin

Parli preferable to Primrose for me please. Sure James McAvoy mentioned something about ending up there on his stag night. Actually not a good time to mention that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Tell me about it. Only hot bods I met was this sweaty lot.......please move... I only wanna get a cup of tea and a sarnie.
> 
> llllll London Fashion Week show-goers outside the venue lllll




Jeez was that today? I'm steering clear of the area! London Fashion Week is more Alicia's cup of tea than Michael's although he was the dutiful boyfriend for her at Paris Fashion Week last year [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Jeez was that today? I'm steering clear of the area! London Fashion Week is more Alicia's cup of tea than Michael's although he was the dutiful boyfriend for her at Paris Fashion Week last year [emoji6]



No that was Sept 15. But building I'm in backs onto some stage doors so frequently packed street. Pretty people and photographers need a lot of equipment to look good. Sometimes the cafe on the corner seems so far away


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I read it's gonna be pretty good! I still remember when they were filming it, back in 2012/13, I think.. so many years! I like Malick. I loved The Three Of Life, it blew me away. Didn't love that much To The Wonder, but the scenes were beautiful, soft, poetic.
> This is gonna be good, I'm pretty sure.. The cast is amazing, the director is great.. Can't wait!



Haven't seen any of his stuff that I can think of. So you recommend it?


----------



## Allie28

Another Malick film I'd recommend is "A Thin Red Line".  It was overshadowed by another WWII film that year, Speilberg's 'Saving Private Ryan' but both films are excellent, imo.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Haven't seen any of his stuff that I can think of. So you recommend it?


Yes The Three Of Life is beautiful! Long and in some moments boring but the photography and everything is perfect. Jessica Chastain is 
To The Wonder has some great images, sweet scenes and a nice plot (you have to read it on wiki cause it's pretty difficult to get the meaning of the movie, but if you do 10 points to you! LOL) but it's really boring. And i'm not that kind of person who dislikes weird movies or independent ones (not at all!  ) it's just that that movie was too much focused on the beauty of scenes lacking in dialogues... 
Btw, The Tree Of Life is more than ok! I just don't remember The New World anymore but it was pretty good too..!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Haven't seen any of his stuff that I can think of. So you recommend it?




I really enjoyed "Days of Heaven" (1978)... beautiful cinematography and film score too [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> .




Awww yes I remember the guys who took the pic, they were so excited ahah! Michael must love that t-shirt: he was wearing it on the paps pics from the first days of December and also in the other Byron Bay pics also Alicia must love that dress cause I saw it other few times  
Michael is obsessed with ping pong ahah! Lovely


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I really enjoyed "Days of Heaven" (1978)... beautiful cinematography and film score too [emoji2]




Haven't seen it yet! Was it similar to his "new" movies? Same style? Same love for cinematography and silences?


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Actually there are pics of Michael and Alicia in Byron Bay together, December 2014, [emoji3]



Oh sorry I thought the criteria was pics of parents with girlfriends. Your criteria seems to change by the minute. You explicitly stated that you have doubts his parents met many of his ex gf's since there wasnt a pic proof.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Another Malick film I'd recommend is "A Thin Red Line".  It was overshadowed by another WWII film that year, Speilberg's 'Saving Private Ryan' but both films are excellent, imo.



Just had a check of his stuff. Few look familiar. Def seen Thin Red Line and the Paul Newman one. Time for a revisit this weekend.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Awww yes I remember the guys who took the pic, they were so excited ahah! Michael must love that t-shirt: he was wearing it on the paps pics from the first days of December and also in the other Byron Bay pics also Alicia must love that dress cause I saw it other few times
> Michael is obsessed with ping pong ahah! Lovely


Think he hates shopping more than he loves the t.shirt lol.
Table Tennis is awesome!!! Our dining table turns into a table tennis table (that was a strange sentence to write lol) love it.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Yes The Three Of Life is beautiful! Long and in some moments boring but the photography and everything is perfect. Jessica Chastain is
> To The Wonder has some great images, sweet scenes and a nice plot (you have to read it on wiki cause it's pretty difficult to get the meaning of the movie, but if you do 10 points to you! LOL) but it's really boring. And i'm not that kind of person who dislikes weird movies or independent ones (not at all!  ) it's just that that movie was too much focused on the beauty of scenes lacking in dialogues...
> Btw, The Tree Of Life is more than ok! I just don't remember The New World anymore but it was pretty good too..!



Thanks


----------



## pearlyqueen

miasharma said:


> Oh sorry I thought the criteria was pics of parents with girlfriends. Your criteria seems to change by the minute. You explicitly stated that you have doubts his parents met many of his ex gf's since there wasnt a pic proof.




Not at all! It's patently clear that as both his parents and Alicia were staying with Michael in the house he rented for a month in Byron Bay, December 2014 they HAD to have met each other...it's what we call the rule of the "bleedin obvious" here....LOOOL


----------



## carmencrem

Ahahah really? Oh my! Wow! Yeah Michael tends to wear always the same things which is cute


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Think he hates shopping more than he loves the t.shirt lol.
> 
> Table Tennis is awesome!!! Our dining table turns into a table tennis table (that was a strange sentence to write lol) love it.




Have you seen the giant ping pong table in London Fields? Don't think Michael ever used it though..


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Think he hates shopping more than he loves the t.shirt lol.
> Table Tennis is awesome!!!



lolllll, wasn't there an interview at his Hackney flat where the journalist said the main thing in his living room was a ping pong table?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Have you seen the giant ping pong table in London Fields? Don't think Michael ever used it though..



Yeah but always forgot to pack the bats and the balls kept getting squashed by the bottles of wine in the picnic bag lol


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> lolllll, wasn't there an interview at his Hackney flat where the journalist said the main thing in his living room was a ping pong table?



Didn't see that. Link if you come across it please.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Didn't see that. Link if you come across it please.



Oh gosh.  It's an old interview, like around 2012-13 ?  But if I find it, I'll post it.  It might even be in the archives here.  I'll look.  I remember he asked the reporter to wait a few minutes before entering the flat so he could straighten up, lolllll.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Oh gosh.  It's an old interview, like around 2012-13 ?  But if I find it, I'll post it.  It might even be in the archives here.  I'll look.  I remember he asked the reporter to wait a few minutes before entering the flat so he could straighten up, lolllll.




It's old from GQ 2012/13 I think but it's not the only one! He is a great ping pong-er ahaha


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Oh gosh.  It's an old interview, like around 2012-13 ?  But if I find it, I'll post it.  It might even be in the archives here.  I'll look.  I remember he asked the reporter to wait a few minutes before entering the flat so he could straighten up, lolllll.



Gotta love Google http://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-gq-june-2012-interview


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Gotta love Google http://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-gq-june-2012-interview




Yeah and here he talked also about that journalist who harassed him. Gosh ppl always harass Michael haha it's true! Bad but true. Years ago I saw a tv programme in Italy about shame and the only thing they were talking about was... Guess what..! Can be funny for the first 3 minutes but then stop please lol. 2012 was the craziest year for his manhood: Charlize Theron, George Clooney, every single interviewer or journalist all over the world. Haha I still remember that video from the GG. Clooney was so funny and Michael embarrassed and flattered at the same time lol


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Gotta love Google http://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-gq-june-2012-interview



You're quicker than me!  

I was reading through the archived thread here looking for it.  Very interesting reading back through old posts and when I first started posting.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Yeah and here he talked also about that journalist who harassed him.



Ahh, the infamous Camilla Long and Michael's infamous quote about her... "I wouldn't touch her with a barge pole."


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> You're quicker than me!
> 
> I was reading through the archived thread here looking for it.  Very interesting reading back through old posts and when I first started posting.



I googled 'Fassbender table tennis hackney'  and et voila lolllll


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Oh sorry I thought you had complete doubts when there wasnt a pic proof and I dont think there are any pics of the Byron Bay vacation. I mean you did not believe his parents met his ex gf because you havent seen pics. Why would you believe byron bay?


----------



## carmencrem

this is awesome!


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Oh sorry I thought the criteria was pics of parents with girlfriends. Your criteria seems to change by the minute. You explicitly stated that you have doubts his parents met many of his ex gf's since there wasnt a pic proof.



Mental gymnastics. Always fun


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> I googled 'Fassbender table tennis hackney'  and et voila lolllll



lolllll, yes that was a bit quicker than my approach!


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> this is awesome!



I've never seen this before.  Thanks for sharing!  It must have been for headless David scenes.  I'm curious to see how David's head reunites with his body in Covenant, lolllll.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I've never seen this before.  Thanks for sharing!  It must have been for headless David scenes.  I'm curious to see how David's head reunites with his body in Covenant, lolllll.



They'll just remove the chip, bin the head and take a new hot bod out of the fridge thing lolllll
Such a waste of good head!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> They'll just remove the chip, bin the head and take a new hot bod out of the fridge thing lolllll
> 
> Such a waste of good head!




Haha! Yes  btw I still wonder if he's wearing a wig or what in Covenant...


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Haha! Yes  btw I still wonder if he's wearing a wig or what in Covenant...


I wonder.................


----------



## Just Askin

Or maybe...


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> It's old from GQ 2012/13 I think but it's not the only one! He is a great ping pong-er ahaha











carmencrem said:


> Yeah and here he talked also about that journalist who harassed him. Gosh ppl always harass Michael haha it's true! Bad but true. Years ago I saw a tv programme in Italy about shame and the only thing they were talking about was... Guess what..! Can be funny for the first 3 minutes but then stop please lol.* 2012 was the craziest year for his manhood: *Charlize Theron, George Clooney, every single interviewer or journalist all over the world. Haha I still remember that video from the GG. Clooney was so funny and Michael embarrassed and flattered at the same time lol


https://youtube.com/watch?v=G785CJF0GjU

Talking about GQ, these are two behind the scenes videos:
http://video.gq.com/watch/michael-fassbender-video
https://youtube.com/watch?v=ygIqMFsmpIw

On the XMA set:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BFr74mnCfx5/



 Photographed by Monica Silva for VF:


----------



## carmencrem

Yeeees and i also saw him playing Ping pong with Clooney in a video. I need to find it. Btw... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cute!


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Yeeees and i also saw him playing Ping pong with Clooney in a video. I need to find it. Btw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute!


Thanks! Very cute pic.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Thanks! Very cute pic.


The MTV video always kills me aahahahha!


----------



## carmencrem

This is the original version tho! A friend of mine sent me the cropped one she found on Twitter 





 even cuter


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> https://youtube.com/watch?v=G785CJF0GjU
> 
> Talking about GQ, these are two behind the scenes videos:
> http://video.gq.com/watch/michael-fassbender-video
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=ygIqMFsmpIw
> 
> On the XMA set:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFr74mnCfx5/
> View attachment 3376482
> 
> 
> Photographed by Monica Silva for VF:
> View attachment 3376483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376485
> 
> View attachment 3376486



Thanksfor posting. Forgot how good GQ Front Cover one was.


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Yeeees and i also saw him playing Ping pong with Clooney in a video. I need to find it. Btw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute!



Adorable! Thanks! Here is the behind the scene video from newsweek roundtable you are looking for, in which Michael was playing Ping pong with Clooney.

http://michaelfassbenderarchive.tum...hind-the-scenes-of-newsweeks-oscar-roundtable


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Adorable! Thanks! Here is the behind the scene video from newsweek roundtable you are looking for, in which Michael was playing Ping pong with Clooney.
> 
> http://michaelfassbenderarchive.tum...hind-the-scenes-of-newsweeks-oscar-roundtable




Thank you so much!!


----------



## baewatch

Morgane said:


> View attachment 3376485
> 
> View attachment 3376486



He looks so good in a leather jacket!!


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> He looks so good in a leather jacket!!



Tonight's posts are  what I joined this forum for lolllll .   At last. Thank You people


----------



## Allie28

Isn't it awesome when people contribute great pics (especially some I've never seen before!) and videos?!!  llllllovvvvveeeee it!!

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Adorable! Thanks! Here is the behind the scene video from newsweek roundtable you are looking for, in which Michael was playing Ping pong with Clooney.
> 
> http://michaelfassbenderarchive.tum...hind-the-scenes-of-newsweeks-oscar-roundtable



Hey Ginger!    Thanks!!!


----------



## carmencrem

this is one of my all time favouritesssss [emoji91] his grin


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Hey Ginger!    Thanks!!!


----------



## Selayang430

Have to find him.......


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Have to find him.......


easy! I'd found him anywhere! love this one  what a squaddd


----------



## Selayang430

this is the "fake" biography some talked about last month. The portrait actually not bad. Trying to get a softcopy.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> easy! I'd found him anywhere! love this one  what a squaddd



Good ! While I am not so good identifying  a single person from  a group photo


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Good ! While I am not so good identifying  a single person from  a group photo


how long did it take for you to find him? ahah his face


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> how long did it take for you to find him? ahah his face



About 10 seconds from bottom left to centre to top right finally to top left


----------



## Selayang430

both ladies are quite tall, so he has to make himself looks taller a bit.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> both ladies are quite tall, so he has to make himself looks taller a bit.




Hahahaha! I've never noticed this before!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tweed-ords-boyfriend-Michael-Fassbender.html Wow!!! They look georgeous! [emoji254][emoji255][emoji259]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tweed-ords-boyfriend-Michael-Fassbender.html Wow!!! They look georgeous! [emoji254][emoji255][emoji259]



Wondering why he is  free on a Thursday. Though he only gets weekend off. 
I like Alicia's outfit but Michael loves to wear slippers ?! He is in such shoes and pants in many paps pic taken in Australia


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Wondering why he is  free on a Thursday. Though he only gets weekend off.
> I like Alicia's outfit but Michael loves to wear slippers ?! He is in such shoes and pants in many paps pic taken in Australia


Yes, Alicia's outfit is as always super. Michael just loves being easy, that's why I like him, he's so cool even in slippers! They look happy and relaxed


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tweed-ords-boyfriend-Michael-Fassbender.html Wow!!! They look georgeous! [emoji254][emoji255][emoji259]



Just an everyday thing...loving it


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Just an everyday thing...loving it


I'm so happy to see them relaxed enjoying their time together  Michael deserves it, he's working toooo much! Btw i've noticed he has put on some weight and that's good.. he's a stunner!  I love his skin


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for the new pics!  Michael looks like he's put on a few pounds and I'm glad!  He tends to get too skinny and I like a beefier Fassy.   Must be all the cooking he and Alicia are doing.


----------



## Just Askin

Daily Mail ...good for something at last.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> I'm so happy to see them relaxed enjoying their time together  Michael deserves it, he's working toooo much! *Btw i've noticed he has put on some weight and that's good.*. he's a stunner!  I love his skin



lollll, jinx!  I just posted the same thing.


----------



## carmencrem

babyblue92 said:


> When it started, in April, I read it was going to last 16 weeks, but I don't know if it meant Michael's part or the movie in general. I think his part is quite relevant, so he'll be busy for another month more or less. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Yeah, 16 weeks... I read the same but I can't be sure, who knows. He's supposed to be playing two roles, so I think he's gonna be busy until the end of July


----------



## miasharma

Lol private couple are private. 

Convenient pap pics are convenient. 

Geriatric Michael is definitely geriatric.


----------



## carmencrem

babyblue92 said:


> Thank you! Yes, I'm pretty curious about the movie. Is it coming out next year, in August, right?


Yes it is and yes I'm super excited about Covenant too! I loved Prometheus, it was brilliant. Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the new pics!  Michael looks like he's put on a few pounds and I'm glad!  He tends to get too skinny and I like a beefier Fassy.   Must be all the cooking he and Alicia are doing.



Definitely one of those blokes whose wait can look like it fluctuates greatly within weeks. Think it's all about the look of the face with this body type. Whether or not the weight actually drops they can look starved after missing a dinner or two.


----------



## carmencrem

babyblue92 said:


> Same. The new cast seems brilliant and Michael playing two roles means a lot of time on screen. Yeah!


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Lol private couple are private.
> 
> Convenient pap pics are convenient.
> 
> Geriatric Michael is definitely geriatric.



Yes, there is nothing like the truth.

They are going to have to drop that "elusive" moniker with the daily pap strolls, LOL!! But, be forewarned, one thing that is worse than being fake is being BORING, predictable, and fake.

They do remain consistent on hideous outfits and for some reason the hair of ...(oh, I don't know what to call her) always looks a mess.


----------



## carmencrem

babyblue92 said:


> yeah he has some "extra" weight on and looks absolutely awesome..! Yeah I can't say EXTRA weight but you know he's always been super skinny! Love him like this!


His upper body is definitely built and strong, his legs are always skinnier compared to his torso, but yeah he put on some weight and i think it's a good thing. He's no more skinny like years ago, he's been doing some gym or something since 2013, in Slow West he was already more "built" than before and same goes for Macbeth.. He had to slim down to play Steve Jobs I think but now he's definitely okay! So paleee, so Irish!


----------



## carmencrem

I think here he was at his highest weight but still so great!!!


----------



## carmencrem

yeeeep


----------



## carmencrem

babyblue92 said:


> Well, definitely! Always awesome. I like him better when he's curvier LOL. His torso and arms are so very very strong, great thing.


As for me.. I dont know. I like him anyways, I find him handsome in any shape.  
Btw I'm still waiting for some news about Weightless, I don't think it's going to Glasto at this point... Malick, tell us something please


----------



## FassbenderLover

YA!!! More pap pics woohoo!!!!! Omg that outfit on her is ugly BLEH 

I thought they were a private couple? And rumored gf? After near 2years that's all she can get? Being a rumor?


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> Yes, there is nothing like the truth.
> 
> They are going to have to drop that "elusive" moniker with the daily pap strolls, LOL!! But, be forewarned, one thing that is worse than being fake is being BORING, predictable, and fake.
> 
> They do remain consistent on hideous outfits and for some reason the hair of ...(oh, I don't know what to call her) always looks a mess.



LOL at this point are you even surprised? I fully expected pics to come out on a regular basis when she was visiting. Michael and A must think their fans have low enough IQ fall for it. I am glad they were able to make about 5 of their fans happy today haha!

Her hair is always a nappy mess. The extensions must have damaged it a lot, I can see the bald spots in a few places. Michael's hair is always a mess too. 

I would have enjoyed the pap pics if Michael had looked decent but his sixty year looking self is a big NO this early in the morning lol!


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> YA!!! More pap pics woohoo!!!!! *Omg that outfit on her is ugly BLEH *
> 
> I thought they were a private couple? And rumored gf? After near 2years that's all she can get? Being a rumor?



Looks like a fugly bathroom rug. Most likely given to her for free and her poor self will wear whatever free stuff she gets


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> yeeeep



I don't know what it is about that top pic that I like so much.


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> I'm so happy to see them relaxed enjoying their time together  Michael deserves it, he's working toooo much! Btw i've noticed he has put on some weight and that's good.. he's a stunner!  I love his skin



I think all that surfing has to do with it.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I think all that surfing has to do with it.




Yes! I hope he's i'mproved his skills! He really wanted to!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Looks like a fugly bathroom rug. Most likely given to her for free and her poor self will wear whatever free stuff she gets


 Its LV so of course lol. Cant she changer her purse tho? Its the same purse for a while now, dont tell me LV cant afford to give her more than 1 to promote. And at least she has her hair up to cover the tracks of the weave


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I think all that surfing has to do with it.




I think he was wearing the same shorts here!  Just a different weight, but as I said before, I like him anyways, he's built his legs a bit!


----------



## kashlo

Wait, they are going to Chiswick? He is underdressed and she is way over dressed. He looks like he is going to the beach and she looks like she's going to........................your guess is as good as mine. Seriously though that thing looks like a middle school art project. I guess if you slap a designer label on it any tryhard will wear it.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I think he was wearing the same shorts here!  Just a different weight, but as I said before, I like him anyways, he's built his legs a bit!


Lolllll back to the aversion to shopping.
Looking thighter cos any muscles that have recently been worked out will look pumped. Just look at his.....er..erm..abs!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lolllll back to the aversion to shopping.
> Looking thighter cos any muscles that have recently been worked out will look pumped. Just look at his.....er..erm..abs!


ahah yes his chest is quite bigger now! he looks great btw, he's gained something like 5-10 kilos maybe (I don't know, I can't get it). Ahahah his shorts are looking tighter and shorter but his aversion to shooping is too huge to buy a new pair. I love it, he's just super carefree and easy


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tweed-ords-boyfriend-Michael-Fassbender.html Wow!!! They look georgeous! [emoji254][emoji255][emoji259]




Thanks for posting Carmen! These two are my favourite pics:






They both look gorgeous and still as smitten as ever [emoji7][emoji7]

IA Michael looks to have gained a bit of weight but tbh he I think he needed to. Guess the surfing has helped and bet he and Alicia are cooking for each other too[emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting Carmen! These two are my favourite pics:
> View attachment 3377121
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377122
> 
> 
> They both look gorgeous and still as smitten as ever [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> IA Michael looks to have gained a bit of weight but tbh he I think he needed to. Guess the surfing has helped and bet he and Alicia are cooking for each other too[emoji3]




Yessss she's very very pretty with the bohemian ponytail and that outfit! *_* cool and classy.

I think he needed to gain some weight too, tbh. He looks great like this.


----------



## Allie28

ITA he needed to gain a little weight.  I think he looks better with more meat on his bones.  I noticed he's cut some cuts and bruises on his legs.  I wonder if that's film filming or the surfing?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, I wonder when do they find time to cook for each other since they're always out at restaurants? I wonder if he cooks for her at the restaurant, is his girls appetite not for the world? 
Better yet, I thought his thing with his girl is not for the world, so why the pap pics?


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, I wonder when do they find time to cook for each other since they're always out at restaurants? I wonder if he cooks for her at the restaurant, is his girls appetite not for the world?
> Better yet, I thought his thing with his girl is not for the world, so why the pap pics?



Wait I was wondering the same thing...they are always out to eat. When would they have to cook for each other?


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Wait I was wondering the same thing...they are always out to eat. When would they have to cook for each other?


 I got it. Its for breakfast, then they play a wonderful game of yahtzee and go fish


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tweed-ords-boyfriend-Michael-Fassbender.html Wow!!! They look georgeous! [emoji254][emoji255][emoji259]


 The best ones are the comments on the various Indiewire,Variety,THR when there're some TLBO news.. But the comments on The Daily Mail don't disappoint..  If someone still doubts that these are the same people who are _very_ familiar with the same places.. 


> They look like total strangers. It's obviously a picture so my eyes most likely deceive me, but the way it looks as he's trying to cut that corner... It's almost as if he's trying not to touch her.





> This PR move proves that DM is the most read website for celebrity PR teams. They read the articles and the COMMENTS. You can literally predict the next move of some celebrities. The celebrities read it too. Some are strolling through right now. A previous article a few days ago showed this "couple" leaving a bowling alley. They looked like they didn't even know each other. The comment section pretty much saw the lack of togetherness. Then...Boom! They look so happy and cozy.The movie studio must have called their people and got them back in line.





> It is plain to see that there is zero chemistry here and Hollywood playing games with the public, these two have got a film coming out soon which they are hoping will bring them oscars. Why can they just drop the facade.


Anyway,they don't look "so happy and cozy" ..  I'd say that they look relaxed.


----------



## miasharma

paymepls said:


> So, how much are some of you guys getting paid to give positive feedback on this relationship?
> 
> I could use some extra moolah.



You give too much credit assuming people get paid for comments. Michael could not care enough to waste his money on this mess and Alicia and her family are too poor to afford payment LOL! Have you seen her? She looks homeless who could use a good shower and clean up. I bet she spends all her money on plane tickets to fly to leech next to Michael lol


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the new pics!  Michael looks like he's put on a few pounds and I'm glad!  He tends to get too skinny and I like a beefier Fassy.   Must be all the cooking he and Alicia are doing.


Yes,it looks like he has put on some weight. He looks great and I like her outfit. 



miasharma said:


> Lol private couple are private.
> 
> Convenient pap pics are convenient.
> 
> Geriatric Michael is definitely geriatric.


Private indeed.. Considering that I'm still reading comments like "I didn't even know they were still together" from people who don't follow them so closely to know about those huge pr stunts with chefs and hotel managers.. I guess "private" is the right word.  But maybe it's just a case of people having a low IQ..




mchris55 said:


> Yes, there is nothing like the truth.
> 
> They are going to have to drop that "elusive" moniker with the daily pap strolls, LOL!! But, be forewarned, one thing that is worse than being fake is being BORING, predictable, and fake.
> 
> They do remain consistent on hideous outfits and for some reason the hair of ...(oh, I don't know what to call her) always looks a mess.


I wanted to see those pics in Norway,the other pics when (most likely) she was there after wrapping Submergence. I would have liked  to see pics all the times they have been in London for weeks instead of fan pics taken by a random French girl.  I would  have also liked to see that boring and fake pap stroll at Whole Foods. 




carmencrem said:


> His upper body is definitely built and strong, his legs are always skinnier compared to his torso, but yeah he put on some weight and i think it's a good thing. He's no more skinny like years ago, he's been doing some gym or something since 2013, in Slow West he was already more "built" than before and same goes for Macbeth.. He had to slim down to play Steve Jobs I think but now he's definitely okay! So paleee, so Irish!


Yes,after shooting SJ,he's definitely okay. And I agree about his upper body,even if his legs look quite muscular.




carmencrem said:


> I think he was wearing the same shorts here!  Just a different weight, but as I said before, I like him anyways, he's built his legs a bit!


Don't bring  up those pics again!  The  (in)famous Cannes pap stroll that nobody has published. These pr teams are so powerful and so incompetent at the same time. 
He has definitely built his legs a bit.


----------



## Just Askin

paymepls said:


> So, how much are some of you guys getting paid to give positive feedback on this relationship?
> 
> I could use some extra moolah.


Welcome.
No payment necessary.,,just enjoying the positive banter and spreading the love. So much maliciousness and bitterness out in the big bad worldullhair:, it's nice to bring it back to basic humanity sometimes. Good for the health


----------



## miasharma

Morgane said:


> Private indeed.. Considering that I'm still reading comments like "I didn't even know they were still together" from people who don't follow them so closely to know about those huge pr stunts with chefs and hotel managers.. I guess "private" is the right word.  But maybe it's just a case of people having a low IQ..



Umm most people dont know who they are so they would obviously do not know they are together. People who know them and follow celebrity very much know they are together.I dont know what you mean by stunt with chef and hotel managers.

No pap pics of Michael for nearly three months and now pap pics every few days? High IQ would help understand what is going on...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Welcome.
> 
> No payment necessary.,,just enjoying the positive banter and spreading the love. So much maliciousness and bitterness out in the big bad worldullhair:, it's nice to bring it back to basic humanity sometimes. Good for the health




Posivity trumps negativity every time [emoji2]

It's nice to share the love - and no doubting the love between Michael and Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Posivity trumps negativity every time [emoji2]
> 
> It's nice to share the love - and no doubting the love between Michael and Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> Umm most people dont know who they are so they would obviously do not know they are together. People who know them and follow celebrity very much know they are together.I dont know what you mean by stunt with chef and hotel managers.
> 
> No pap pics of Michael for nearly three months and now pap pics every few days? High IQ would help understand what is going on...



I was _obviously_ talking about people who know them and follow gossip..  If a couple is papped two times  after nearly three months,I would called them private.. 
Since I highly doubt they are going to plan these pap strolls every day until September,I guess they should have delayed the promotion for at least two months..


----------



## FassbenderLover

paymepls said:


> If "love" is him walking as far away from her as possible, then sure.
> 
> I need to contact Michael. He needs to get rid of his PR, asap. I can do a better job and I have no experience in the field whatsoever.
> 
> I can smell the bull from a mile away and I'm not even that big a fan of his. I don't even know who the hell _she _is.
> 
> X


 
OMG 
Welcome new poster


----------



## Just Askin

paymepls said:


> If "love" is him walking as far away from her as possible, then sure.
> 
> I need to contact Michael. He needs to get rid of his PR, asap. I can do a better job and I have no experience in the field whatsoever.
> 
> I can smell the bull from a mile away and I'm not even that big a fan of his. I don't even know who the hell _she _is.
> 
> Your overly positive comments and refusal to see how fake this relationship is, is very cringeworthy, madam. I'm guessing you're one of the fans who never really liked the fact that Michael enjoys the mixed and darker ladies...yet you put this woman who fails to pass as a mixed woman on a pedestal?



" I'm guessing you're one of the fans who never really liked the fact that Michael enjoys the mixed and darker ladies...yet you put this woman who fails to pass as a mixed woman on a pedestal?"
Not quite sure what you'r inferring by this comment but as you sound reasonably  intelligent and know nothing about me or my family, I'll assume you can clear  my confusion up as, not gonna lie...it really sounds like your making quite personal accusations there.
As to what sort of fan I am, let me enlighten you, Babe. I'm the sort of fan who has enjoyed Fassbenders work for 7 yrs or so. I'm the sort of fan who hopes his life is going how he wants it to go, so as a fan I can look forward to more of his work and as a decent person, well I believe only twisted sick people wish unhappiness and ill fate on people, whether they know them or not.
Why on earth would my healthy mind lead me to conspiracy theories about a couple I only know through media??? I do wonder about the sort of relationships some people are involved in if they so readily jump into this sort of rubbish. But hey , each to their own.
Now I believe this thread allows us to discuss the thread topics but not the people that make the comments. Think that's a good rule that I'd like to keep to.


----------



## Just Askin

Oh has the comment disappeared while I was typing whilst cooking. My bad.


----------



## pearlyqueen

paymepls said:


> I didn't quote you now did I?
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that my comment got edited proves my point.




xxxxx


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> " I'm guessing you're one of the fans who never really liked the fact that Michael enjoys the mixed and darker ladies...yet you put this woman who fails to pass as a mixed woman on a pedestal?"
> 
> Not quite sure what you'r inferring by this comment but as you sound reasonably  intelligent and know nothing about me or my family, I'll assume you can clear  my confusion up as, not gonna lie...it really sounds like your making quite personal accusations there.
> 
> As to what sort of fan I am, let me enlighten you, Babe. I'm the sort of fan who has enjoyed Fassbenders work for 7 yrs or so. I'm the sort of fan who hopes his life is going how he wants it to go, so as a fan I can look forward to more of his work and as a decent person, well I believe only twisted sick people wish unhappiness and ill fate on people, whether they know them or not.
> 
> Why on earth would my healthy mind lead me to conspiracy theories about a couple I only know through media??? I do wonder about the sort of relationships some people are involved in if they so readily jump into this sort of rubbish. But hey , each to their own.
> 
> Now I believe this thread allows us to discuss the thread topics but not the people that make the comments. Think that's a good rule that I'd like to keep to.




I've said it before but must repeat myself.... In total agreement with you on everything you say. Love your posts [emoji2] 

Must also add how refreshing it is to see such lovely pics of Michael and Alicia, a grounded healthy couple just enjoying their loving [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> No, you quoted me. What point is that you claim was proved?



Hi. Really don't want to go down this road again. Swanky Mama recommended we use the ignore button on people who are being antagonistic.
I would like to enjoy today's happy pictures in the company of my fellow happy forum members.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Hi. Really don't want to go down this road again. Swanky Mama recommended we use the ignore button on people who are being antagonistic.
> 
> I would like to enjoy today's happy pictures in the company of my fellow happy forum members.




Fair point - I edited my post to reflect Swanky Mama's directive! 

I'm with you on keeping this a happy forum! Michael and Alicia are clearly happy so let's keep their love-fest going on here too [emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Hi. Really don't want to go down this road again. Swanky Mama recommended we use the ignore button on people who are being antagonistic.
> I would like to enjoy today's happy pictures in the company of my fellow happy forum members.



If this is the price that we have to pay or negative side effect that we have to endure for  happy and lovely pics, so be it. The more happy n lovely pic, the more unsolicited "side effect " 

Enjoy your cooking and dinner!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> If this is the price that we have to pay or negative side effect that we have to endure for  happy and lovely pics, so be it. The more happy n lovely pic, the more unsolicited "side effect "
> 
> Enjoy your cooking and dinner!


 yes!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> If this is the price that we have to pay or negative side effect that we have to endure for  happy and lovely pics, so be it. The more happy n lovely pic, the more unsolicited "side effect "
> 
> Enjoy your cooking and dinner!



Spaghetti Bolognese :okay: was lovely, Thank You.
Now do I do my paper work or give in and watch Slow West???


----------



## Allie28

just askin said:


> spaghetti bolognese :okay: Was lovely, thank you.
> Now do i do my paper work or give in and watch slow west???



slow west!!  Slow west!!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Spaghetti Bolognese :okay: was lovely, Thank You.
> Now do I do my paper work or give in and watch Slow West???



Ooh! Nice ! 
Do paper work first ! Haha.
Also thanks for bringing up marmite the other day . I feel like "revisit " this childhood foods again! Will go supermarket and get one this coming Saturday.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Spaghetti Bolognese :okay: was lovely, Thank You.
> 
> Now do I do my paper work or give in and watch Slow West???




Slow west!!! Are you serious? Slow west now! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

So far
Work: :imgbroken:
Slow West:


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> So far
> Work: :imgbroken:
> Slow West:



Slow West is so good and so underappreciatted, I'm glad it made into Netflix and more can see it. I see comments all the time of people being pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Speaking of Michael's movies, I do wonder if Guillermo del Toro absolute love for The Counselor will ever translate into wanting to work with Michael someday (and vice versa) The man cannot stop talking about that movie and I mostly agree with his view.


----------



## Just Askin

Proper journalism/reporter https://youtu.be/Ke7sR9vko1s


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> Slow West is so good and so underappreciatted, I'm glad it made into Netflix and more can see it. I see comments all the time of people being pleasantly surprised by it.



Yeah I agree it was underappreciated. I loved the whole pace of it. Scenery was amazing.I think it was very clever. Another one where a Fassbender look says way more than words could.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Proper journalism/reporter https://youtu.be/Ke7sR9vko1s



Excellent!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> Speaking of Michael's movies, I do wonder if Guillermo del Toro absolute love for The Counselor will ever translate into wanting to work with Michael someday (and vice versa) The man cannot stop talking about that movie and I mostly agree with his view.



I never got the criticism about this. Thought all the performances where good and the film did what it said on the tin. Again I think Fassbender was fantastic. He genuinely is my favourite actor at the moment so I have to constantly check my own views for bias lol


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> Speaking of Michael's movies, I do wonder if Guillermo del Toro absolute love for The Counselor will ever translate into wanting to work with Michael someday (and vice versa) The man cannot stop talking about that movie and I mostly agree with his view.



LOL, thanks for sharing it. Absolutely agree with him. I am the minority who really enjoys that movie. I think it's one of Ridley's movies that will get appreciated more along with time, such as Blade Runner.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> LOL, thanks for sharing it. Absolutely agree with him. I am the minority who really enjoys that movie. I think it's one of Ridley's movies that will get appreciated more along with time, such as Blade Runner.




 Re the Counselor tbh I didn't love it but neither I hated it. I found it a pretty good movie in terms of cast and cinematography. The story was maybe a bit... Well not well developed, but not "bad". I didn't get why ppl hated it so much, I just found it an "ok" movie, I admit I was expecting more from Ridley and McCarthy, but in the end I enjoyed it. Michael was great, his performance really really moved me and the other actors (they all played pretty mischievous characters a part from Penelope) were really good. 
I still don't know what was that thing that didn't work. Really, sometimes stop thinkin about this movie and I ask myself... But I don't know. Maybe it wasn't "magic" enough, but the "error" was just in the story, probably, cause as I said before the acting was brilliant.


----------



## girlwhowaited

carmencrem said:


> Re the Counselor tbh I didn't love it but neither I hated it. I found it a pretty good movie in terms of cast and cinematography. The story was maybe a bit... Well not well developed, but not "bad". I didn't get why ppl hated it so much, I just found it an "ok" movie, I admit I was expecting more from Ridley and McCarthy, but in the end I enjoyed it. Michael was great, his performance really really moved me and the other actors (they all played pretty mischievous characters a part from Penelope) were really good.
> I still don't know what was that thing that didn't work. Really, sometimes stop thinkin about this movie and I ask myself... But I don't know. Maybe it wasn't "magic" enough, but the "error" was just in the story, probably, cause as I said before the acting was brilliant.



Have you seen the extended version? Ridley made it very clear that the version that went to cinemas wasn't the version he wanted, sometimes producers get scared and demand that the movie be edited in a certain way to is not what the director wanted. I have read a few McCarthy novels and the movie fits perfectly with the tone of his other works, it's not a straight story, you have to work at it to fully grasp it. I understand why Del Toro is so obsessed with it and is always watching it, everytime I see it I take something else from it and it always makes me think.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> I never got the criticism about this. Thought all the performances where good and the film did what it said on the tin. Again I think Fassbender was fantastic. He genuinely is my favourite actor at the moment so I have to constantly check my own views for bias lol



I know we're biased but the man is an excellent actor, so attentive to details and physicality. Always trying to something different and like he says, challenging  himself. He has taken some pretty big one in the last few years, like Frank (being able to act behind the mask to the point that you start to see facial expressions on his mask is incredible impressive) and Steve Jobs (where he had to learn over a hundred pages of dialogue, and do them without overwhelming us, not everyone can do that). 

And don't forget that he is still doing supporting work, he is a leading man but he will still accept those kind of roles and do his very best (like for example Slow West, Frank, Alien:Covenant, 12 years a slave)


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> I got it. Its for breakfast, then they play a wonderful game of yahtzee and go fish



I can't wait for the next set of pap pics. You just know there will be more and more PDA as time goes on until the release.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I can't wait for the next set of pap pics. You just know there will be more and more PDA as time goes on until the release.


 
Next they will be arm in arm smiling at each other, being so in love


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Next they will be arm in arm smiling at each other, being so in love



Did you see that article (article maybe pushing it, it was more like a blurb) about their relationship having 'fizzled' out and them waiting until TLBO release to break up? Even the media can't be bothered anymore lol

http://67.media.tumblr.com/08ffc041f01633e089c9de338ba8215b/tumblr_o8iohs5gsd1v4p06oo1_540.jpg


----------



## kashlo

Sigh this is not good news for Michael next week 

http://67.media.tumblr.com/20b1318c3f4d78e2ea200bcdc4c0f9d4/tumblr_inline_o8iqgu3EJ81s58lr9_540.jpg


----------



## BadAzzBish

kashlo said:


> I can't wait for the next set of pap pics. You just know there will be more and more PDA as time goes on until the release.


I find it interesting that these pap pics come about when SHE visits him and not vice versa? Does Fassy not visit her when she's working or if he does - why are there no paps pics? [emoji57]  #thingsthatmakeyougohmmm


----------



## kashlo

BadAzzBish said:


> I find it interesting that these pap pics come about when SHE visits him and not vice versa? Does Fassy not visit her when she's working or if he does - why are there no paps pics? [emoji57]  #thingsthatmakeyougohmmm



I remember a tumblr blog that listed how often she travels for him and vice versa. She has (as far as we know) been to visit his sets something like 7 times and he has attended only 2 of her work related things. One was a premiere and another was the screening of a documentary she was a part of. It's kind of sad really.


----------



## miasharma

Mchriss55, fassbenderlover, kashlo, badazzbish did you gals notice that Michael holding something like the Yahtzee cup in his hand in the pap stroll photos from today? Do you think these two were playing Yahtzee while cuddling and cooking for each other during the lunch pap stroll today? HAHA!


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> Have you seen the extended version? Ridley made it very clear that the version that went to cinemas wasn't the version he wanted, sometimes producers get scared and demand that the movie be edited in a certain way to is not what the director wanted. I have read a few McCarthy novels and the movie fits perfectly with the tone of his other works, it's not a straight story, you have to work at it to fully grasp it. I understand why Del Toro is so obsessed with it and is always watching it, everytime I see it I take something else from it and it always makes me think.




I saw the extended version, yes, and it was way better. But I saw it only once, so I don't remember it very very well. 
IMO the movie was great in some parts, in some others less... The first 30 minutes were ok, then it started being a lil bit "heavy" for me, especially the end, except for some parts, like the crying scene that Michael improvised and was... Whoah... Goosebumps.
Now I think about it and I'm starting appreciating some moments of that movie, so I need to watch it again. 
The cast was great, maybe the problem was in the characters, they were so dark (I couldn't stand bardem's) and without any moral compass at all.. But then, yeah, that's McCarthy, so... 
I can't say I didn't like that movie, I can say I need to watch it again to be able to say i 100% liked it..


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> I know we're biased but the man is an excellent actor, so attentive to details and physicality. Always trying to something different and like he says, challenging  himself. He has taken some pretty big one in the last few years, like Frank (being able to act behind the mask to the point that you start to see facial expressions on his mask is incredible impressive) and Steve Jobs (where he had to learn over a hundred pages of dialogue, and do them without overwhelming us, not everyone can do that).
> 
> 
> 
> And don't forget that he is still doing supporting work, he is a leading man but he will still accept those kind of roles and do his very best (like for example Slow West, Frank, Alien:Covenant, 12 years a slave)




Yep, you've appraised Michael very well here. Whether he is in a leading role, supporting or part of an ensemble Michael always delivers a great performance. Bottom line is he is an actor in the tradition of all great thespians, he loves the craft, creativity and team work and has no interest in being a celebrity or the more lurid side of the industry. Very refreshing [emoji2]


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Mchriss55, fassbenderlover, kashlo, badazzbish did you gals notice that Michael holding something like the Yahtzee cup in his hand in the pap stroll photos from today? Do you think these two were playing Yahtzee while cuddling and cooking for each other during the lunch pap stroll today? HAHA!



YES! hahaha. Who the hell carries a game while you are out for lunch?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, you've appraised Michael very well here. Whether he is in a leading role, supporting or part of an ensemble Michael always delivers a great performance. Bottom line is he is an actor in the tradition of all great thespians, he loves the craft, creativity and team work and has no interest in being a celebrity or the more lurid side of the industry. Very refreshing [emoji2]



I agree. How many respected actors, directors and crew have sang his praises over the years, even before he was 'recognised' so they had no allegiance? How many members of the public have posted what a nice bloke he is? Even with the the ex girlfriends, excluding one (different conversation,cos don't want to trivialise such a serious matter) not a bad word against him, again even from way back. Is in awe of the people you would imagine any normal actor would be in awe of and still brings his close family to red carpet do's.  Gotta love him!


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> Have you seen the extended version? Ridley made it very clear that the version that went to cinemas wasn't the version he wanted, sometimes producers get scared and demand that the movie be edited in a certain way to is not what the director wanted. I have read a few McCarthy novels and the movie fits perfectly with the tone of his other works, it's not a straight story, you have to work at it to fully grasp it. I understand why Del Toro is so obsessed with it and is always watching it, everytime I see it I take something else from it and it always makes me think.


Thinking about it now, I'm not sure what version it is I've seen. What are some of the differences? Have to check it out tonight.


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> I know we're biased but the man is an excellent actor, so attentive to details and physicality. Always trying to something different and like he says, challenging  himself. He has taken some pretty big one in the last few years, like Frank (being able to act behind the mask to the point that you start to see facial expressions on his mask is incredible impressive) and Steve Jobs (where he had to learn over a hundred pages of dialogue, and do them without overwhelming us, not everyone can do that).
> 
> And don't forget that he is still doing supporting work, he is a leading man but he will still accept those kind of roles and do his very best (like for example Slow West, Frank, Alien:Covenant, 12 years a slave)


IA, Michael has always been an excellent actor, in every movie, every role he ever played. The first time I saw him was some years ago, in Haywire: I went to see it because of Ewan McGregor and I had the chance to discorver Michael, even tho in that movie his part wasn't that relevant. Then I saw A Dangerous Method, and I think I fell in love with him there: he carries his own body with such an elegance and such a style.. He's able to play the good and the bad, he's always tormented. He immediately became my favourite actor, I couldn't help staring at him, he's such a chameleon  The third movie I saw was Jane Eyre and then Shame and then all the others.. Then yep I started following him as a human being, not only as an actor, and I felt he was a special person, he has a sensitivity not everybody has and this ability of being neither black or white, just grey, always grey, always good and bad at the same moment: that's just the best thing you could find in an actor. 
I loved SJ, I think people didn't get the sense of the movie, Danny Boyle is an artist, he didn't want to do an ordinary biopic, he wanted to show Steve's personality, not Steve's life, we all know Steve's life or, if we don't, it's possible to read it somewhere. I hope he will work again with Danny, they had a great chemistry. Same goes for Cronenberg, I still hope Cronenberg will direct Entering Hades, even if I don't think so.


----------



## carmencrem

Have any of you read The Snowman?


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Have any of you read The Snowman?



Not yet but I love crime story. A fan of Japanese crime story last time. Will give Snowman a try.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Have any of you read The Snowman?



I did. Purely because of the film. I really enjoyed it. Thought maybe cos I could see Fassbender as I read but have gone on to read more in the series and loving them. Have since found out several family members have been sharing them for years lol . I do have quite an eclectic book collection though. Definitely recommend it  for his character and the book itself.
As a gushing fan there are more than a few scenes I can't wait to see on screen &#128523;


----------



## carmencrem

working out!! They look super fit, wow! 
just found these


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> working out!! They look super fit, wow!
> just found these



You are on point this week !


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I did. Purely because of the film. I really enjoyed it. Thought maybe cos I could see Fassbender as I read but have gone on to read more in the series and loving them. Have since found out several family members have been sharing them for years lol . I do have quite an eclectic book collection though. Definitely recommend it  for his character and the book itself.
> As a gushing fan there are more than a few scenes I can't wait to see on screen &#128523;


I will read it, I'm buying it this week! I read TLBO and I really enjoyed it very very much! 
Usually crime stories really make me anxious but at the same time I love them, that's why I love them, cause they make me nervous  
I will tell you my opinion then, thank you x


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> You are on point this week !


I keep finding stuff looking for their names on twitter! There are few galleries that keep posting actors' candids non-stop. 
Haha the same t-shirt, always those trousers.. I definitely love him! I really do, he's such an easy person


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Not yet but I love crime story. A fan of Japanese crime story last time. Will give Snowman a try.


Same. I really enjoy crime stories, they thrill me


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> working out!! They look super fit, wow!
> just found these


 Must exercise a bit, cannot just focus on eating only! Lol.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Must exercise a bit, cannot just focus on eating only! Lol.


In yesterday's pics he looked "heavier" than in these ones! Maybe it was just the position of the camera.. I don't know


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I keep finding stuff looking for their names on twitter! There are few galleries that keep posting actors' candids non-stop.
> Haha the same t-shirt, always those trousers.. I definitely love him! I really do, he's such an easy person



Basic 25 quid Jim Banks T.shirt. Why not?  Born again surfer dude lolllll .


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Basic 25 quid Jim Banks T.shirt. Why not?  Born again surfer dude lolllll .


Now I really NEED surf pics. Like two years ago


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> In yesterday's pics he looked "heavier" than in these ones! Maybe it was just the position of the camera.. I don't know



For me, he looked the same as in yesterday's pic. But good to learn that he does exercise though no more surfing during winter. You can't have surfing pic this round , only surf t shirt Banks. .......


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> For me, he looked the same as in yesterday's pic. But good to learn that he does exercise though no more surfing during winter. You can't have surfing pic this round , only surf t shirt Banks. .......


yep  oh god I forgot now it's winter in Aus! Ok, no problem, maybe he will surf somewhere else this upcoming summer. 
Yeah his chest looks just like yesterday, his legs look skinnier to me, but maybe it's just the large trousers and the camera position.. well, who cares, he's awesome.


----------



## mchris55

miasharma said:


> Mchriss55, fassbenderlover, kashlo, badazzbish did you gals notice that Michael holding something like the Yahtzee cup in his hand in the pap stroll photos from today? Do you think these two were playing Yahtzee while cuddling and cooking for each other during the lunch pap stroll today? HAHA!



Love these daily pap strolls, LOL!!!

So, let's see, MF brings his agents from London and LA to Oz in order to bowl. Two adults can't have lunch in public without playing Yahtzee (mind you this is the same person that makes people turn off their phones at the table). 

Hmm, I have had more passion with men I didn't even like LOL!!

Oh, let's not forget the stupid OK article that basically says-- please see the movie about two felons!! Why should I spend my money to see it, (because there isn't a man alive that would take me to see THAT movie) when I get to laugh at them everyday for free!!!

I'm LOVING this!!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> yep  oh god I forgot now it's winter in Aus! Ok, no problem, maybe he will surf somewhere else this upcoming summer.
> Yeah his chest looks just like yesterday, his legs look skinnier to me, but maybe it's just the large trousers and the camera position.. well, who cares, he's awesome.



Seems like his has completed his part in Aliens or the set in relocation etc  hence he is free these few days. Nevertheless  he looks awesome. More to see more pics hehehehehehe!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Seems like his has completed his part in Aliens or the set in relocation etc  hence he is free these few days. Nevertheless  he looks awesome. More to see more pics hehehehehehe!




Wow! Do you think he could have completed his part already? I read it would have been a 16 weeks shooting for Michael and he started in April... Well,you could be right! Let's see! [emoji41]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Wow! Do you think he could have completed his part already? I read it would have been a 16 weeks shooting for Michael and he started in April... Well,you could be right! Let's see! [emoji41]



I think  the set is being relocated  or so thus he has few days off. No firm source of info, guess only.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yay more pap pics today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a lovely treat!! Its advertising time!! Movies to sell!!! When its all done Michael will go back under the radar and no more pap pics


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> IA, I loved SJ, I think people didn't get the sense of the movie, Danny Boyle is an artist, he didn't want to do an ordinary biopic, he wanted to show Steve's personality, not Steve's life, we all know Steve's life or, if we don't, it's possible to read it somewhere. I hope he will work again with Danny, they had a great chemistry. Same goes for Cronenberg, I still hope Cronenberg will direct Entering Hades, even if I don't think so.



Yeah SJ was very wordy and so apparently  not for everyone. I loved it. The dialogue was amazing. Got some class argument stoppers from it lolllll. I've read the screen play text  few time cos I enjoyed it that much. I'll find a link later.
Cronenbergs A History of Violence and Eastern Promise are way up on my favourites list. A Dangerous Method ..Fassbender, Knightley AND Viggo Mortensen all on form...:worthy:


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Yeah SJ was very wordy and so apparently  not for everyone. I loved it. The dialogue was amazing. Got some class argument stoppers from it lolllll. I've read the screen play text  few time cos I enjoyed it that much. I'll find a link later.
> Cronenbergs A History of Violence and Eastern Promise are way up on my favourites list. A Dangerous Method ..Fassbender, Knightley AND Viggo Mortensen all on form...:worthy:




I have this huuuuge affection and love for A Dangerous Method, I saw it back in my school days, during the philosophy class, so thanks to my teacher. Years ago. It seems another life lol.

Yes I would love if you post the link of the screenplay text, I loved the movie. I didn't find it boring at all, I found it super great! 
Ps: I'm seeing Danny Boyle at Edinburgh Film Festival for a Trainspotting screening next week (with all the members of the cast too!), I would like to ask him some questions if possible, but I have to find some good ideas inside my mind haha.
Re Cronenberg, he's a fine genius, I hope he will work again with Michael, it would be awesome!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I have this huuuuge affection and love for A Dangerous Method, I saw it back in my school days, during the philosophy class, so thanks to my teacher. Years ago. It seems another life lol.
> 
> Yes I would love if you post the link of the screenplay text, I loved the movie. I didn't find it boring at all, I found it super great!
> Ps: I'm seeing Danny Boyle at Edinburgh Film Festival for a Trainspotting screening next week (with all the members of the cast too!), I would like to ask him some questions if possible, but I have to find some good ideas inside my mind haha.
> Re Cronenberg, he's a fine genius, I hope he will work again with Michael, it would be awesome!



Cool. Enjoy and soak it all in.
I had just finished studying Child Psychology when  DM came out so it was great to see a film portrayal of  Spielrein. Jung or Freud ? Probably Jung for me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I did. Purely because of the film. I really enjoyed it. Thought maybe cos I could see Fassbender as I read but have gone on to read more in the series and loving them. Have since found out several family members have been sharing them for years lol . I do have quite an eclectic book collection though. Definitely recommend it  for his character and the book itself.
> 
> As a gushing fan there are more than a few scenes I can't wait to see on screen [emoji39]




Yes I read The Snowman too for the same reason as you! And I really enjoyed it [emoji2] It has plenty of plot twists and turns and several red herrings - thought I'd identified The Snowman at the halfway point but it wasn't who I thought.

I could really picture Michael as Harry whilst reading the book and am very much looking forward to seeing the film. [emoji6][emoji2]


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Have any of you read The Snowman?



Yes.  I love mystery/suspense novels so it was right up my alley.  As I read, I could totally see Michael in the role.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> working out!! They look super fit, wow!
> just found these




Hey Carmen - thanks for posting these lovely pics of Michael and Alicia - you really are doing well this week!! I found another, this one:




The lovebirds are quite inseparable - making up for the time work kept them apart [emoji6] Lovely to see them both so relaxed and happy [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I read The Snowman too for the same reason as you! And I really enjoyed it [emoji2] It has plenty of plot twists and turns and several red herrings - thought I'd identified The Snowman at the halfway point but it wasn't who I thought.
> 
> I could really picture Michael as Harry whilst reading the book and am very much looking forward to seeing the film. [emoji6][emoji2]




Oh so I am the only one who hasn't read it yet but I will do it in Edinburgh, I'll have a long week to read and walk and relax and yeah


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Cool. Enjoy and soak it all in.
> I had just finished studying Child Psychology when  DM came out so it was great to see a film portrayal of  Spielrein. Jung or Freud ? Probably Jung for me.




Yes!!! Jung. Jung was right. I read many books about him -I've been studying psychology for some years- and also a great book he wrote about Freud and their similarities/differences: super interesting. I love the topic so I loved the movie too: it's my genre of movie. Michael was so charming with the stache! X


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Hey Carmen - thanks for posting these lovely pics of Michael and Alicia - you really are doing well this week!! I found another, this one:
> 
> View attachment 3377916
> 
> 
> The lovebirds are quite inseparable - making up for the time work kept them apart [emoji6] Lovely to see them both so relaxed and happy [emoji7]



And check it out...he's looking at her!  

With her attending the Sydney premiere of Bourne on July 3rd I'm thinking she's going to try and spend as much time there as possible.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Yes!!! Jung. Jung was right. I read many books about him -I've been studying psychology for some years- and also a great book he wrote about Freud and their similarities/differences: super interesting. I love the topic so I loved the movie too: it's my genre of movie. Michael was so charming with the stache! X



I hate to admit it but I still haven't seen ADM.  It's one of his movies that I kept wanting to rent but then just sort of forgot about in the rush of all his other films.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> And check it out...he's looking at her!
> 
> 
> 
> With her attending the Sydney premiere of Bourne on July 3rd I'm thinking she's going to try and spend as much time there as possible.




Indeed! Michael is looking at Alicia [emoji6]

I think you're right - Alicia has the rest of June free I think and wants to spend time with her man. After the Bourne premiere in Sydney I believe there's one in London a week later; there's a good chance Michael will have finished filming on Alien by then so they can return to Europe together [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I hate to admit it but I still haven't seen ADM.  It's one of his movies that I kept wanting to rent but then just sort of forgot about in the rush of all his other films.




Whaaaaat? Watch it now! Really, it's One of the best. Quite sexy too  
ADM is a very very underrated movie of his, and I don't know why: I think it's due to the difficulties ppl find in dealing with the topic.. But it's a masterpiece, to me. Keira knightley was unbelievable. Promise you'll watch it


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Have any of you read The Snowman?



No. I haven't. I plan to read it after watching the movie. I don't want to spoil myself to know who the killer is ahead of time.  I wanna keep that suspense to the max when I watch a crime thriller.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> No. I haven't. I plan to read it after watching the movie. I don't want to spoil myself to know who the killer is ahead of time.  I wanna keep that suspense to the max when I watch a crime thriller.




Yeah you are right too... But well I can't resist tbh. I'm buying it today or tomorrow.  I don't know almost anything about the story yet, Just few things


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Yeah you are right too... But well I can't resist tbh. I'm buying it today or tomorrow.  I don't know almost anything about the story yet, Just few things



I definitely know the temptation. I didn't want to read TLBO either at the beginning but I gave in finally. And what an emotional ride. Then I wish I didn't read it before I watch the movie. LOL. So this time, I am determined!


----------



## gingerglory

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ydney-s-Bondi-Beach-tough-workout-sesion.html

More pics from DM. That was some workout!


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ydney-s-Bondi-Beach-tough-workout-sesion.html
> 
> More pics from DM. That was some workout!




I read TLBO in 2 days and I will never forget that emotional ride! Amazing, moving.. Unique. I cried my life out and Michaels perfect for tom's role. A tormented man, again. But this time dealing with fatherhood. 100 points! Thank you for the pics!!! X


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ydney-s-Bondi-Beach-tough-workout-sesion.html
> 
> More pics from DM. That was some workout!


Ah, they each had a personal trainer for the workout! Thanks for posting &#9786;


----------



## FassbenderLover

Its funny that even an AV account on twitter dont ship her and Michael lol. So funny


----------



## FassbenderLover

The guy with the dreads is a trainer? OMG LOLOLOL That's the funniest thing I've ever seen and heard. The man looks like he need a trainer himself. Who these people trying to fool?


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ydney-s-Bondi-Beach-tough-workout-sesion.html
> 
> More pics from DM. That was some workout!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Even more pics of Michael and Alicia working out here:
http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/10...gether/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

I don't think it can be yesterday afternoon though, they wouldn't do a heavy workout after lunch. Must have either been on Friday morning or the romantic meal yesterday was dinner rather than lunch.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I read TLBO in 2 days and I will never forget that emotional ride! Amazing, moving.. Unique. I cried my life out and Michaels perfect for tom's role. A tormented man, again. But this time dealing with fatherhood. 100 points! Thank you for the pics!!! X




Oh I know -TLBO will be a beautiful film in every way. Can't wait to see it - hope the UK release date is brought forward from next January [emoji120]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Even more pics of Michael and Alicia working out here:
> http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/10...gether/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> I don't think it can be yesterday afternoon though, they wouldn't do a heavy workout after lunch. Must have either been on Friday morning or the romantic meal yesterday was dinner rather than lunch.




Well, who knows.. Maybe they were out for breakfast or maybe these last pics are from early in the morning (or later, in the afternoon..). Gosh Michael is really doing well, he looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Even more pics of Michael and Alicia working out here:
> http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/10...gether/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> I don't think it can be yesterday afternoon though, they wouldn't do a heavy workout after lunch. Must have either been on Friday morning or the romantic meal yesterday was dinner rather than lunch.



It's the done thing to wear yesterdays tshirt for todays workout as long as it dont already reak. So say the 2 blokes sitting with me that have just pulled this mornings gym tshirt out of their bags to prove the point


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> It's the done thing to wear yesterdays tshirt for todays workout as long as it dont already reak. So say the 2 blokes sitting with me that have just pulled this mornings gym tshirt out of their bags to prove the point




Lol, I know, it's a "guy" thing. And even slacker rules apply to underwear I'm told...!!
Michael is in the habit of putting on the nearest t shirt to him each morning - I'm going with a Friday morning workout.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I know, it's a "guy" thing. And even slacker rules apply to underwear I'm told...!!
> Michael is in the habit of putting on the nearest t shirt to him each morning - I'm going with a Friday morning workout.



Not in my house. No compromising on the daily fresh boxers


----------



## Just Askin

lolllll was just thinking about all our 'loved up posts' the last few days. Was starting to worry about developing diabetes with all the sweetness we where dishing out....baannteerrrr!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Long periods of absence over the next month to be expected due to the football. England tomorrow, Ireland Monday.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Long periods of absence over the next month to be expected due to the football. England tomorrow, Ireland Monday.




Haha, watching the opening ceremony - David Guetta and "friends"!

Republic of Ireland v. Sweden on Monday....do you think Michael and Alicia will watch it? [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

100% they will. Come on Giroud and Koscielny. Make me proud.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> 100% they will. Come on Giroud and Koscielny. Make me proud.


ahhaahah they will fight eachother lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> 100% they will. Come on Giroud and Koscielny. Make me proud.




Forgot you're a Gooner....[emoji55]

Well kick off time is 2am in Sydney - either a late night or Michael will have to record it and watch next day.


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> Did you see that article (article maybe pushing it, it was more like a blurb) about their relationship having 'fizzled' out and them waiting until TLBO release to break up? Even the media can't be bothered anymore lol


A blurb after those articles about him "refusing" to talk about the movie and his relationship.. strange.   And if it was put together after the first pics in Sydney,it's not surprising either.. a public appearance after 3 months (like every PR couple.. ). I think they are interested enough to publish their pics,the few times there's something.



miasharma said:


> Mchriss55, fassbenderlover, kashlo, badazzbish did you gals notice that Michael holding something like the Yahtzee cup in his hand in the pap stroll photos from today? Do you think these two were playing Yahtzee while cuddling and cooking for each other during the lunch pap stroll today? HAHA


It's _obviously_ a Yahtzee cup. 



mchris55 said:


> Love these daily pap strolls, LOL!!!
> 
> So, let's see, MF brings his agents from London and LA to Oz in order to bowl. Two adults can't have lunch in public without playing Yahtzee (mind you this is the same person that makes people turn off their phones at the table).
> 
> Hmm, I have had more passion with men I didn't even like LOL!!
> 
> *Oh, let's not forget the stupid OK article that basically says-- please see the movie about two felons!! *Why should I spend my money to see it, (because there isn't a man alive that would take me to see THAT movie) when I get to laugh at them everyday for free!!!
> 
> I'm LOVING this!!!


Planted by Vikander's publicists,of course. It makes perfectly sense. 
I'm sure we'll see plenty of passion in the next pap strolls. They have surely noticed the comments about the "lack of togetherness",quoting someone on DM/tumblr..  When we'll finally see them holding hands and kissing,we can repeat that  they are fake even louder. 



FassbenderLover said:


> Yay more pap pics today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a lovely treat!!Its advertising time!! Movies to sell!!! When its all done Michael will go back under the radar and no more pap pics :smile1


Yes,he has bever been papped with or without girlfriend in London,Montreal,NY.. 



Allie28 said:


> And check it out...he's looking at her!
> 
> With her attending the Sydney premiere of Bourne on July 3rd I'm thinking she's going to try and spend as much time there as possible.


I think she has still something to shoot in Spain for Submergence .  




pearlyqueen said:


> Even more pics of Michael and Alicia working out here:
> http://www.justjared.com/2016/06/10...gether/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> I don't think it can be yesterday afternoon though, they wouldn't do a heavy workout after lunch. Must have either been on Friday morning or the romantic meal yesterday was dinner rather than lunch.


These are obviously planned pics..  They are not going to leave them alone as long as they remain there. 
As always,JJ doesn't disappoint.. _Same_ people with accounts created to comment in their posts,who come from the _same_ places.. It's so transparent. But I don't see Ause Ekel. I guess she's busy with her tumblr.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Whaaaaat? Watch it now! Really, it's One of the best. Quite sexy too
> ADM is a very very underrated movie of his, and I don't know why: I think it's due to the difficulties ppl find in dealing with the topic.. But it's a masterpiece, to me. Keira knightley was unbelievable. Promise you'll watch it



I definitely will!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> lolllll was just thinking about all our 'loved up posts' the last few days. Was starting to worry about developing diabetes with all the sweetness we where dishing out....baannteerrrr!!!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58T0NlhNweA


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> Speaking of Michael's movies, I do wonder if Guillermo del Toro absolute love for The Counselor will ever translate into wanting to work with Michael someday (and vice versa) The man cannot stop talking about that movie and I mostly agree with his view.


Thanks for sharing.  I don't dislike The Counselor. I  liked the direction and I think the script has some very fascinating ideas about greed,excess and some dialogues are really great. But I found his character flat. His motivations are not believable enough to sympathize with him. 



carmencrem said:


> IA, Michael has always been an excellent actor, in every movie, every role he ever played. The first time I saw him was some years ago, in Haywire: I went to see it because of Ewan McGregor and I had the chance to discorver Michael, even tho in that movie his part wasn't that relevant. Then I saw A Dangerous Method, and I think I fell in love with him there: he carries his own body with such an elegance and such a style.. He's able to play the good and the bad, he's always tormented. He immediately became my favourite actor, I couldn't help staring at him, he's such a chameleon  The third movie I saw was Jane Eyre and then Shame and then all the others.. Then yep I started following him as a human being, not only as an actor, and I felt he was a special person, he has a sensitivity not everybody has and *this ability of being neither black or white, just grey, always grey, always good and bad at the same moment: that's just the best thing you could find in an actor. *
> I loved SJ, I think people didn't get the sense of the movie, Danny Boyle is an artist, he didn't want to do an ordinary biopic, he wanted to show Steve's personality, not Steve's life, we all know Steve's life or, if we don't, it's possible to read it somewhere. I hope he will work again with Danny, they had a great chemistry. Same goes for Cronenberg, I still hope Cronenberg will direct Entering Hades, even if I don't think so.


Amy Taubin (film critic)  said that he has the gift for humanizing the bad behavior of famous men. I totally agree.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I don't dislike The Counselor. I  liked the direction and I think the script has some very fascinating ideas about greed,excess and some dialogues are really great. But I found his character flat. His motivations are not believable enough to sympathize with him.
> 
> 
> Amy Taubin (film critic)  said that he has the gift for humanizing the bad behavior of famous men. I totally agree.


Yes he is the best at humanizing the bad behavior. I had goosebumps seeing him in 12YAS. That was a great great super great movie but not my favourite (I prefered Hunger and Shame).. but his character, Epps.. His interpretation.. Incredible, he kills me everytime: so mean, so bad and so human and fragile at the same time. My favourite among his performances probably.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58T0NlhNweA




It sure is [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58T0NlhNweA


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Forgot you're a Gooner....[emoji55]
> 
> Well kick off time is 2am in Sydney - either a late night or Michael will have to record it and watch next day.



 aggghhh I'm trying so hard not to not too mention league positions at the end of this season...ooops sorry, I failed lolllll
But your goalies doing well 

You can imagine her either into it more than him and him completely winding her up.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Yahtzee cup? Its worse than I thought. Someone need to save that man!!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

I see no love between those 2. Where is it?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> aggghhh I'm trying so hard not to not too mention league positions at the end of this season...ooops sorry, I failed lolllll
> 
> But your goalies doing well
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine her either into it more than him and him completely winding her up.




I thought you promised not to mention the league positions....[emoji853]

Lol well Michael has other options ...he can also back Germany and Norn Ireland but Alicia needs Sweden to win!

See your boy just scored btw - back of the net!


----------



## Just Askin

Giroooooouuuuuddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Sorry


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Forgot you're a Gooner....[emoji55]
> 
> Well kick off time is 2am in Sydney - either a late night or Michael will have to record it and watch next day.



Late night..few beers...hard game...watch the balls flying


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Sorry




Tut tut! Just noticed Romania's number 3 has an unfortunate name... even more than the "***" in Fassbender[emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Tut tut! Just noticed Romania's number 3 has an unfortunate name... even more than the "***" in Fassbender[emoji6]



Lolllll and the Fassy 3


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> It sure is [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3378197




Cute [emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I don't dislike The Counselor. I  liked the direction and I think the script has some very fascinating ideas about greed,excess and some dialogues are really great. But I found his character flat. His motivations are not believable enough to sympathize with him.
> 
> 
> Amy Taubin (film critic)  said that he has the gift for humanizing the bad behavior of famous men. I totally agree.



I was totally invested in Fassbenders character right away. It reminded me of an old fashioned film with  modern scenarios. Like the whole plot was just a platform to see into these messed up peoples take on life.  He does play 'pain' rather well.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I don't dislike The Counselor. I  liked the direction and I think the script has some very fascinating ideas about greed,excess and some dialogues are really great. But I found his character flat. His motivations are not believable enough to sympathize with him.
> 
> 
> Amy Taubin (film critic)  said that he has the gift for humanizing the bad behavior of famous men. I totally agree.



Do you remember where she said/wrote this?  I think I remember something similar in her review of A Dangerous Method, but I wondered if this was a more recent comment, since I think MF as Steve Jobs was in her top 5 for the Indiewire poll this last year.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> I was totally invested in Fassbenders character right away. It reminded me of an old fashioned film with modern scenarios. *Like the whole plot was just a platform to see into these messed up peoples take on life.* He does play 'pain' rather well.


I actually agree about this.  



mollie12 said:


> Do you remember where she said/wrote this? I think I remember something similar in her review of A Dangerous Method, but I wondered if this was a more recent comment, since I think MF as Steve Jobs was in her top 5 for the Indiewire poll this last year.


Yes,it's a comment about SJ and she mentions his performance in ADM:
http://artforum.com/film/id=54786


----------



## BadAzzBish

miasharma said:


> Mchriss55, fassbenderlover, kashlo, badazzbish did you gals notice that Michael holding something like the Yahtzee cup in his hand in the pap stroll photos from today? Do you think these two were playing Yahtzee while cuddling and cooking for each other during the lunch pap stroll today? HAHA!


Well tbh I think he needs a distraction.


----------



## baewatch

#cameltoe 

he must be on steroids because his face has really filled out from beefing up his muscles


----------



## Morgane

@robbiereviews: Just caught up with (awful) X-Men & now *really* want a whole film of Fassbender crying in a forest. Can we get Sergei Loznitsa on that ASAP


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, they each had a personal trainer for the workout! Thanks for posting &#9786;



You are kidding right? The dude in the dreads looks like he needs a trainer himself plus did you see his shoes? There is no way any trainer would wear shoes like that to work out. It's common sense.


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Just Askin

Same toilet paper also said he had earphones in his hand when obviously it was a skipping rope...ok. The irony. When people only see what suits their argument &#128552;


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Same toilet paper also said he had earphones in his hand when obviously it was a skipping rope...ok. The irony. When people only see what suits their argument &#55357;&#56872;



?? What even is your point?

EDIT: Right I get it, you don't understand why I didn't criticise the headphones bit? If someone on this thread had referred to his skipping rope as headphones I would have laughed at them too. "People only see what suits their argument". Lol at you trying to create something out of nothing. There is no irony. I'm not going to correct a silly newspaper because they aren't the ones on this thread. Jesus.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Same toilet paper also said he had earphones in his hand when obviously it was a skipping rope...ok. The irony. When people only see what suits their argument &#128552;



Is there any "earphone" can be used like this ?


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> You are kidding right? The dude in the dreads looks like he needs a trainer himself plus did you see his shoes? There is no way any trainer would wear shoes like that to work out. It's common sense.



*nods head*

Laughter ensues.

Keep those pics coming, LOL!!!!


----------



## kashlo

mchris55 said:


> *nods head*
> 
> Laughter ensues.
> 
> Keep those pics coming, LOL!!!!



The guy being a trainer or not is not really all that relevant in my opinion. But it does tell you something about the observational skills of some people. In and out of this forum.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Same toilet paper also said he had earphones in his hand when obviously it was a skipping rope...ok. The irony. When people only see what suits their argument [emoji32]




Who cares about silly details like trainers and skipping ropes, although accompanying articles stated our couple were accompanied by trainers....! I'd rather enjoy the lovely pics of Michael looking hot during his workout alongside his gorgeous girlfriend [emoji14] Just stumbled across an article about Michael and Alicia's workout sub-headed:

"The couple that works out together, stays together."


[emoji2][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji2]


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> The guy being a trainer or not is not really all that relevant in my opinion. But it does tell you something about the observational skills of some people. In and out of this forum.



Agreed.


----------



## Just Askin

lollllllll the only thing that can be taken from The Daily Mail are the fact they print decent quality pictures. The rest is as about as reliable as the information and fake relationship reports that some people seem to use as their daily mantra.
Enjoying life sometimes = wearing odd socks and not worrying about it. I love Fassbenders nonchalant approach to life. Must be very tiring for those who constantly search for the negatives in such a positive couples life. Both seem to have good friends, good family, be paid well to do a job they love. Both careers still heading upwards. Loving it &#127752;&#127774;


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Who cares about silly details like trainers and skipping ropes, although accompanying articles stated our couple were accompanied by trainers....! I'd rather enjoy the lovely pics of Michael looking hot during his workout alongside his gorgeous girlfriend [emoji14] Just stumbled across an article about Michael and Alicia's workout sub-headed:
> 
> "The couple that works out together, stays together."
> 
> 
> [emoji2][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji2]



Too early in the day for my mind to be running where it is on that work out together comment. So I will refrain and just say &#128527;


----------



## Selayang430

Pampered by the flow of pic for the past few days. Now waiting for pics eagerly with a bit of anxiety, feeling like a creep.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Pampered by the flow of pic for the past few days. Now waiting for pics eagerly with a bit of anxiety, feeling like a creep.




Same, i feel a creep but I need at least another blessing! X


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Same, i feel a creep but I need at least another blessing! X



After the past couple of days, they may have found out a way to avoid paparazzi - unless the paps know where they stay.


----------



## miasharma

pearlyqueen said:


> Who cares about silly details like trainers and skipping ropes, although accompanying articles stated our couple were accompanied by trainers....! I'd rather enjoy the lovely pics of Michael looking hot during his workout alongside his gorgeous girlfriend [emoji14] Just stumbled across an article about Michael and Alicia's workout sub-headed:
> 
> "The couple that works out together, stays together."
> 
> 
> [emoji2][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji2]



You are obviously the one who cares about silly details like trainers since you posted as a matter of fact that they both were working out with trainers. Now that someone pointed out that guy in dreads doesn't resemble anything close to a trainer, it has become a silly detail for you. 

"Our couple". We are purse forum own them now?


----------



## miasharma

Mchriss55, Kashlo didn't get to be on here yesterday so missed another day of obvious pap strolls are obvious. LOL! I am sure their "special" fans from around the world had their day made when "their" favorite private couple just happened to have gotten themselves papped. No set up or anything, ok?? Complete with personal trainers who have no idea how to train themselves let alone other humans. Hahaha! 

I didn't know someone could look bad in workout clothes but of course Alicia makes it happen. Her cameltoe is out further than her boobs. &#128534;

Can't wait for the next pap stroll. This is more entertaining than their sad felon child kidnapping movie will ever be.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> You are obviously the one who cares about silly details like trainers since you posted as a matter of fact that they both were working out with trainers. Now that someone pointed out that guy in dreads doesn't resemble anything close to a trainer, it has become a silly detail for you.
> 
> "Our couple". We are purse forum own them now?



They are always silly when it doesn't suit what they have going on in their heads. The inability to notice details (which can lead to a different conclusion as is the case here) is relevant. It explains a lot about why some people think the way they do.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Mchriss55, Kashlo didn't get to be on here yesterday so missed another day of obvious pap strolls are obvious. LOL! I am sure their "special" fans from around the world had their day made when "their" favorite private couple just happened to have gotten themselves papped. No set up or anything, ok?? Complete with personal trainers who have no idea how to train themselves let alone other humans. Hahaha!
> 
> I didn't know someone could look bad in workout clothes but of course Alicia makes it happen. Her cameltoe is out further than her boobs. &#128534;
> 
> Can't wait for the next pap stroll. This is more entertaining than their sad felon child kidnapping movie will ever be.



I just find the transparency very entertaining. Someone on one of the tumblr sites said that they saw this as the beginning of the end. I think that is a good way to look at it and makes the pap strolls very entertaining.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Proper journalism/reporter https://youtu.be/Ke7sR9vko1s



That is one of my favourite interviews with Michael.  He seems totally relaxed and at ease with the intelligent Andrew Marr.


----------



## JaneWT

girlwhowaited said:


> Speaking of Michael's movies, I do wonder if Guillermo del Toro absolute love for The Counselor will ever translate into wanting to work with Michael someday (and vice versa) The man cannot stop talking about that movie and I mostly agree with his view.



I was a little disappointed when I first watched this movie - I think, due to the talent involved, the expectations were extremely high and people felt let down by a film that was hard work.  I've since seen the Blu-Ray Director's Cut and it's a much-improved version.  In fact, it gets better on each viewing.  I love the opening scene for obvious reasons, and in the Blu-Ray version it becomes apparent that Michael's character is doing something _quite_ different to what we're lead to believe in the theatrical release!

I think Total Film magazine re-appraised The Counselor a few months back and it was decided that it had initially been mis-judged by the reviewer.  I hope, in time, it will be looked upon as a neglected classic.


----------



## Selayang430

JaneWT said:


> I was a little disappointed when I first watched this movie - I think, due to the talent involved, the expectations were extremely high and people felt let down by a film that was hard work.  I've since seen the Blu-Ray Director's Cut and it's a much-improved version.  In fact, it gets better on each viewing.  I love the opening scene for obvious reasons, and in the Blu-Ray version it becomes apparent that Michael's character is doing something _quite_ different to what we're lead to believe in the theatrical release!
> 
> I think Total Film magazine re-appraised The Counselor a few months back and it was decided that it had initially been mis-judged by the reviewer.  I hope, in time, it will be looked upon as a neglected classic.



I recalled there was lots of hype before the movie was released , especially with such a strong cast. But eventually the  review was quite bad. A re-appraisal would be a good start.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> lollllllll the only thing that can be taken from The Daily Mail are the fact they print decent quality pictures. The rest is as about as reliable as the information and fake relationship reports that some people seem to use as their daily mantra.
> 
> Enjoying life sometimes = wearing odd socks and not worrying about it. I love Fassbenders nonchalant approach to life. Must be very tiring for those who constantly search for the negatives in such a positive couples life. Both seem to have good friends, good family, be paid well to do a job they love. Both careers still heading upwards. Loving it [emoji304][emoji274]




Ah, totally agree with every word here[emoji106]&#127995; Can't imagine why anyone would choose to take such a cynical negative view of Michael and Alicia, must be bad for the soul. Meanwhile they get on with living and loving which as as it should be! [emoji2][emoji179]


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> That is one of my favourite interviews with Michael.  He seems totally relaxed and at ease with the intelligent Andrew Marr.




Yep, I love this interview too! I'm sure Michael has respect for Andrew Marr and that is reflected in his demeanour - as you say, relaxed and at ease and I feel forthcoming. I sense a bit of a crush from Andrew towards Michael too!


----------



## JaneWT

I can't wait to read a good, proper interview.  We haven't had one for ages.  The X:Men Apocalypse promo was practically non-existent from Michael, wasn't it.  

I can't see there being much promo for TLBO (for some reason I don't even expect a Premier) but I still hope to be pleasantly surprised.  I think he'll do a big push for Assassin's Creed, though. Still, that's six months away!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> That is one of my favourite interviews with Michael.  He seems totally relaxed and at ease with the intelligent Andrew Marr.




Yeah, I love this one too. I really appreciate when interviewers are clever and ask clever questions or try to have a great and deep conversation with actors. 
Michael looks totally relaxed, yes, and he's brilliant. He never says a wrong word or something more than what he should say, he's very reflective, calm, cool.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I was a little disappointed when I first watched this movie - I think, due to the talent involved, the expectations were extremely high and people felt let down by a film that was hard work.  I've since seen the Blu-Ray Director's Cut and it's a much-improved version.  In fact, it gets better on each viewing.  I love the opening scene for obvious reasons, and in the Blu-Ray version it becomes apparent that Michael's character is doing something _quite_ different to what we're lead to believe in the theatrical release!
> 
> I think Total Film magazine re-appraised The Counselor a few months back and it was decided that it had initially been mis-judged by the reviewer.  I hope, in time, it will be looked upon as a neglected classic.



I didn't see it at the pictures and from the comments I'm assuming I saw the extended version cos I got it and loved it straight away...was so confused by the bad reviews.
I guess that's what happens when things get chopped up and spun around. Views are distorted and a game of whispers ensue.
Very pertinent to this thread and its posts for some.


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGXv449VHu0 sorry but this is ... old but gold. I just wanted to light up our day with this


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Who cares about silly details like trainers and skipping ropes, although accompanying articles stated our couple were accompanied by trainers....! I'd rather enjoy the lovely pics of Michael looking hot during his workout alongside his gorgeous girlfriend [emoji14] Just stumbled across an article about Michael and Alicia's workout sub-headed:
> 
> "The couple that works out together, stays together."
> 
> 
> [emoji2][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji2]



....And cooks together.  

I figured the guy was either Michael's trainer or assistant since he was in the car with him in those fan pics.


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> I was a little disappointed when I first watched this movie - I think, due to the talent involved, the expectations were extremely high and people felt let down by a film that was hard work.  I've since seen the Blu-Ray Director's Cut and it's a much-improved version.  In fact, it gets better on each viewing.  I love the opening scene for obvious reasons, and in the Blu-Ray version it becomes apparent that Michael's character is doing something _quite_ different to what we're lead to believe in the theatrical release!
> 
> I think Total Film magazine re-appraised The Counselor a few months back and it was decided that it had initially been mis-judged by the reviewer.  I hope, in time, it will be looked upon as a neglected classic.



I'm curious to see the Directors Cut because I've only seen the theatrical version and didn't really care for it.  I didn't hate it but can't say I liked it either.  It makes me wonder how it would've been received if the studio would've let Scott release the version he wanted in the first place.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> ....And cooks together.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured the guy was either Michael's trainer or assistant since he was in the car with him in those fan pics.




Oh yes, I think you're right, forgot about seeing the guy with Michael in the car! Makes sense.

Ha ha, yes Michael and Alicia seem to do everything together, recipe for a very healthy and sustainable relationship - cooking, working out etc, quite inseparable, with their lives perfectly entwined in every aspect [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I'm curious to see the Directors Cut because I've only seen the theatrical version and didn't really care for it.  I didn't hate it but can't say I liked it either.  It makes me wonder how it would've been received if the studio would've let Scott release the version he wanted in the first place.




Hmm, maybe I need to watch the Directors Cut too; I neither hated nor loved the version I watched but found some parts dragged and others engrossing and enjoyable. You'd think a director of Scott's calibre would be afforded the privilege of knowing the best version of the film!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh yes, I think you're right, forgot about seeing the guy with Michael in the car! Makes sense.
> 
> Ha ha, yes Michael and Alicia seem to do everything together, recipe for a very healthy and sustainable relationship - cooking, working out etc, quite inseparable, with their lives perfectly entwined in every aspect [emoji2][emoji2]



They really do have a lot in common.  When I read their interviews they share the same approach, vision, passion, and drive regarding their careers.  Personally, they're both very attached to their families and have a strong sense of "home" even while living the gypsy life of an actor.  They're both European and I think that shapes a lot of their views too.  They both have lived in London for most of their adult lives and share a lot of the same friends and colleagues.  Very entwined indeed.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmm, maybe I need to watch the Directors Cut too; I neither hated nor loved the version I watched but found some parts dragged and others engrossing and enjoyable. You'd think a director of Scott's calibre would be afforded the privilege of knowing the best version of the film!



Heyyyy yes the extended version was better, yes! I still keep thinking the movie wasn't as good as I expected but I'm going to see it again, soon. I need to give it another chance, some parts were very very good, some others less but nothing is perfect. Honestly I didn't get where all that hate towards the Counselor came from


----------



## FassbenderLover

No pap pics today? Wow. Guess the photogs are taking a break and Michael taking a break too. Poor thing, pap strolls are not what he loves doing


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> No pap pics today? Wow. Guess the photogs are taking a break and Michael taking a break too. Poor thing, pap strolls are not what he loves doing



The leech saw how hideous she is to look at and decided to not call the paps on herself every single day. Which is too bad since all of us on here were enjoying the show. Haha!


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> They are always silly when it doesn't suit what they have going on in their heads. The inability to notice details (which can lead to a different conclusion as is the case here) is relevant. It explains a lot about why some people think the way they do.



Yes definitely. Mental gymnastics as you perfectly described it


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> The leech saw how hideous she is to look at and decided to not call the paps on herself every single day. Which is too bad since all of us on here were enjoying the show. Haha!


 
 I sense an outing tonight if Michael isn't too tired. Or given the rumors she might shout at him til he gives in. The weekend isn't over yet


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I just find the transparency very entertaining. Someone on one of the tumblr sites said that they saw this as the beginning of the end. I think that is a good way to look at it and makes the pap strolls very entertaining.


 
I look at it as, it started in Bondi and it ended in Bondi


----------



## carmencrem

release dates for AC!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Mchriss55, Kashlo didn't get to be on here yesterday so missed another day of obvious pap strolls are obvious. LOL! I am sure their "special" fans from around the world had their day made when "their" favorite private couple just happened to have gotten themselves papped. No set up or anything, ok?? Complete with personal trainers who have no idea how to train themselves let alone other humans. Hahaha!
> 
> I didn't know someone could look bad in workout clothes but of course Alicia makes it happen. Her cameltoe is out further than her boobs. &#128534;
> 
> Can't wait for the next pap stroll. This is more entertaining than their sad felon child kidnapping movie will ever be.


 
No you did not bring out her camel toe 
Cover your jugular


----------



## Morgane

Yes,no pap pics today..  I was looking forward to the embarrassing,outraged reactions. When forums and tumblr are not enough. 
I can't wait to see the comments on the various Indiewire ,THR,Variety when TLBO will be released. Those are always the best ones. 



JaneWT said:


> I was a little disappointed when I first watched this movie - I think, due to the talent involved, the expectations were extremely high and people felt let down by a film that was hard work.  I've since seen the Blu-Ray Director's Cut and it's a much-improved version.  In fact, it gets better on each viewing.  I love the opening scene for obvious reasons, and in the Blu-Ray version it becomes apparent that Michael's character is doing something _quite_ different to what we're lead to believe in the theatrical release!
> 
> I think Total Film magazine re-appraised The Counselor a few months back and it was decided that it had initially been mis-judged by the reviewer.  I hope, in time, it will be looked upon as a neglected classic.


I know that the Director's Cut is already being reevaluated by many people. 



JaneWT said:


> I can't wait to read a good, proper interview.  We haven't had one for ages.  The X:Men Apocalypse promo was practically non-existent from Michael, wasn't it.
> 
> *I can't see there being much promo for TLBO (for some reason I don't even expect a Premier) but I still hope to be pleasantly surprised.  I think he'll do a big push for Assassin's Creed, though. Still, that's six months away*!


I totally agree.  I still hope to see it being selected at the Venice Film Festival,but if this happens,it will be because they are interested in having a Cianfrance's movie with Fassbender,Vikander and Weisz. I don't see Disney pushing for it and it doesn't have a good release date. The problem is that TLBO is the final DreamWorks title  released under the deal with Disney's Touchstone which expires in August. I don't think they can move the release and I don't think they are really interested,honestly,which makes all the current  showmance theories for this early  Oscar campaign,with pap strolls two months before the release, even more ridiculous. I'm sure he'll do a big push for AC. 



Allie28 said:


> ....And cooks together.
> 
> I figured the guy was either Michael's trainer or assistant since he was in the car with him in those fan pics.


I don't think he's Michael's trainer.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Yes,no pap pics today..  I was looking forward to the embarrassing,outraged reactions. When forums and tumblr are not enough.
> 
> I can't wait to see the comments on the various Indiewire ,THR,Variety when TLBO will be released. Those are always the best ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Director's Cut is already being reevaluated by many people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree.  I still hope to see it being selected at the Venice Film Festival,but if this happens,it will be because they are interested in having a Cianfrance's movie with Fassbender,Vikander and Weisz. I don't see Disney pushing for it and it doesn't have a good release date. The problem is that TLBO is the final DreamWorks title  released under the deal with Disney's Touchstone which expires in August. I don't think they can move the release and I don't think they are really interested,honestly,which makes all the current  showmances theories for this early  Oscar campaign,with pap strolls two months before the release, even more ridiculous. I'm sure he'll do a big push for AC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's Michael's trainer.




I still hope TLBO will be presented in Venice but I don't think it will happen. I don't know precisely why, I just don't think so.. It would be great! A part of my family lives there so I could easily go. 
Re the oscars.. Do you think it could be possible, right? I'm reading it everywhere. I think yes, cause Cianfrance is an amazing director, Blue valentine and The place beyond the pines were incredibly moving and beautiful movies (especially the first, for me), he always chooses great actors and stories, so.. I hope so.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,no pap pics today..  I was looking forward to the embarrassing,outraged reactions. When forums and tumblr are not enough.
> 
> I can't wait to see the comments on the various Indiewire ,THR,Variety when TLBO will be released. Those are always the best ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Director's Cut is already being reevaluated by many people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree.  I still hope to see it being selected at the Venice Film Festival,but if this happens,it will be because they are interested in having a Cianfrance's movie with Fassbender,Vikander and Weisz. I don't see Disney pushing for it and it doesn't have a good release date. The problem is that TLBO is the final DreamWorks title  released under the deal with Disney's Touchstone which expires in August. I don't think they can move the release and I don't think they are really interested,honestly,which makes all the current  showmances theories for this early  Oscar campaign,with pap strolls two months before the release, even more ridiculous. I'm sure he'll do a big push for AC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's Michael's trainer.




Your posts are always full of good observations Morgane and this is no exception. Only a very small hard core conspiracy theorists keep on repeating the showmance mantra even though there is no evidence or logic to support it, whatever angle you view Michael and Alicia's relationship from. I guess they cling onto it as if they let go they would have to accept the unthinkable alternative that Michael is in a very serious relationship. 

I guess Michael and Alicia managed to dodge the paps today and as its now 5.30 am Sunday morning in Sydney chances are they are tucked up in bed [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I still hope TLBO will be presented in Venice but I don't think it will happen. I don't know precisely why, I just don't think so.. It would be great! A part of my family lives there so I could easily go.
> Re the oscars.. Do you think it could be possible, right? I'm reading it everywhere. I think yes, cause Cianfrance is an amazing director, Blue valentine and The place beyond the pines were incredibly moving and beautiful movies (especially the first, for me), he always chooses great actors and stories, so.. I hope so.




Venice would be a perfect setting for TLBO but I agree the chances are slim. It won't qualify for TIFF either as it will already have been shown in North America beforehand. The only festival it could possibly go to other than Venice is the London Film Festival in October - not the same calibre as Venice but better than nothing! 
If the predictions so far are accurate there must be a good chance of Michael, Alicia and Rachel getting award nominations for their performances - fingers crossed! [emoji120]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Venice would be a perfect setting for TLBO but I agree the chances are slim. It won't qualify for TIFF either as it will already have been shown in North America beforehand. The only festival it could possibly go to other than Venice is the London Film Festival in October - not the same calibre as Venice but better than nothing!
> If the predictions so far are accurate there must be a good chance of Michael, Alicia and Rachel getting award nominations for their performances - fingers crossed! [emoji120]




YES it would be AMAZING! Btw if there will be TLBO in Europe, in some festivals, I'll be there. So, I really hope it's gonna happen.
Venice is a great festival, They could be interested in a Cianfrance's movie with this super cast, but I don't know. We won't know until the end of July or something I think


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> I still hope TLBO will be presented in Venice but I don't think it will happen. I don't know precisely why, I just don't think so.. It would be great! A part of my family lives there so I could easily go.
> Re the oscars.. *Do you think it could be possible, right? I'm reading it everywhere. *I think yes, cause Cianfrance is an amazing director, Blue valentine and The place beyond the pines were incredibly moving and beautiful movies (especially the first, for me), he always chooses great actors and stories, so.. I hope so.


It's a possible Oscar contender on paper (great actors,director,subject). But with that release date it will not screen at Telluride,Toronto Film Festival. There's the risk of getting lost among other Oscar contenders (with Oscar release dates) which will dominate the conversation.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> It's a possible Oscar contender on paper (great actors,director,subject). But with that release date it will not screen at Telluride,Toronto Film Festival. There's the risk of getting lost among other Oscar contenders (with Oscar release dates) which will dominate the conversation.




Yep. Tbh I haven't heard of many upcoming movies which look like Oscar contenders... Last year at this time we already had a lot of them on talk.. I have big hopes for this ones: as I told the other day, Alicia's role will be heart-breaking for many reasons -and knowing her, she'll be perfect in it- and Michaels one also will be very interesting. I don't know if you read the book; I did and I loved tom's character: always tormented, strong and fragile at the same time. Michael dealing with real fatherhood for the first time, after XMA's parts with his polish family. It's a devastating love story which does not consist only in love but also in many other feelings. Tom's character is one of the best I've read about in the last years, so I hope they will be rewarded. I can't wait to see the movie! Very curious.
Curious also about TAU but I honestly know nothing about it yet, same goes for Weightless, which I think seems to be going to hit the top -cast, director...- and people are waiting for it.


----------



## miasharma

I am glad to hear Disney cares as little as I do about a movie containing two felons that kidnap a child. Even worse assault for the audiences' eyes would be watching two people play husband and wife when they could pass for father and daughter. Shudders.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yep. Tbh I haven't heard of many upcoming movies which look like Oscar contenders... Last year at this time we already had a lot of them on talk.. I have big hopes for this ones: as I told the other day, Alicia's role will be heart-breaking for many reasons -and knowing her, she'll be perfect in it- and Michaels one also will be very interesting. I don't know if you read the book; I did and I loved tom's character: always tormented, strong and fragile at the same time. Michael dealing with real fatherhood for the first time, after XMA's parts with his polish family. It's a devastating love story which does not consist only in love but also in many other feelings. Tom's character is one of the best I've read about in the last years, so I hope they will be rewarded. I can't wait to see the movie! Very curious.
> Curious also about TAU but I honestly know nothing about it yet, same goes for Weightless, which I think seems to be going to hit the top -cast, director...- and people are waiting for it.


Yes I read the book too and really enjoyed it. I found it  moving and very emotional with so much love in it. I can really understand why Michael was drawn to the role of Tom - such scope to portray a damaged man who finds deliverance from his recent torments by finding a deep love and happiness with Isabel; and then the complex dilemmas facing him in making decisions based on his head v. his heart... I have great belief that Michael, Alicia and the rest of the cast will do it justice &#9786;


----------



## Just Askin

Park days. Need to see me some of this in the summer . When yah comin home mate??!!!


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> I sense an outing tonight if Michael isn't too tired. Or given the rumors she might shout at him til he gives in. The weekend isn't over yet



What's this about her shouting at him? Have there been rumours about that?


----------



## Just Askin

has anyone seen the plot around here lately  cos I think some people have lost it


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> What's this about her shouting at him? Have there been rumours about that?


 
On the place we all like to visit then talk badly about, tumblr . More than 1 anon had said she's been nasty towards him to get what she wants, ie pap stroll. How else would anyone explain Michael allowing the paps to take pics of him? He loves his privacy and he loves being under the radar. If it were up to him there would be pics at all, except for fan pics


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> On the place we all like to visit then talk badly about, tumblr . More than 1 anon had said she's been nasty towards him to get what she wants, ie pap stroll. How else would anyone explain Michael allowing the paps to take pics of him? He loves his privacy and he loves being under the radar. If it were up to him there would be pics at all, except for fan pics



Idk Michael doesn't seem like the type of person who would sit there and take all of that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> has anyone seen the plot around here lately  cos I think some people have lost it




The only plot we need concern ourselves with is the real life plot - the one with two people called Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander who have been in a loving relationship for nigh on 2 years. The other plots are created to counter that reality aka fanfic.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I read the book too and really enjoyed it. I found it  moving and very emotional with so much love in it. I can really understand why Michael was drawn to the role of Tom - such scope to portray a damaged man who finds deliverance from his recent torments by finding a deep love and happiness with Isabel; and then the complex dilemmas facing him in making decisions based on his head v. his heart... I have great belief that Michael, Alicia and the rest of the cast will do it justice &#9786;




Yes he must have loved tom's part. It's the typical part he would love, indeed. A tormented man, confused by sense of guilt, moved and saved by deep love. I can't wait to see it, I'm sure the cast and the director did a brilliant top job. X


----------



## Just Askin

The Light Between Oceans. A film based on a fictional book, as in with fictitious characters (played by actors) and a made up story, for entertainment. Not a news report.
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Park days. Need to see me some of this in the summer . When yah comin home mate??!!!




Lovely pics! My how Michael graced E8! Can't  be long now until he's home [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Park days. Need to see me some of this in the summer . When yah comin home mate??!!!




Soooooon I hope!!!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> The only plot we need concern ourselves with is the real life plot - the one with two people called Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander who have been in a loving relationship for nigh on 2 years. The other plots are created to counter that reality aka fanfic.


 
I thought there where already long established sites for that (according to Graham Norton).
So it's like a crossover thing? Or am I insulting the fan fic writers as I'm sure they are talented and original not bitter and delusional.


----------



## Selayang430

So no paps pics  and the idiotic anon items are getting an UN-Dead resurrection treatment ?!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> The only plot we need concern ourselves with is the real life plot - the one with two people called Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander who have been in a loving relationship for nigh on 2 years. The other plots are created to counter that reality aka fanfic.



I think most fanfic writers know the boundary of fantastic and reality  , so as their readers. Most importantly they restricted their illusion / fantasy / AU thoughts in their designated sites , not to spread such fantastic to other forums / sites.


----------



## Just Askin

Can anyone remember the book Fassbender said was his favourite of the year, in an interview ? Can't remember when or what it was. Would be interesting to have a look.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Idk Michael doesn't seem like the type of person who would sit there and take all of that.


 
Who knows what the arrangement between them is my dear. All I know is, its definitely no loving relationship. To be in a loving relationship is to be in love and I haven't seen anything loving between them since this mess started


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Can anyone remember the book Fassbender said was his favourite of the year, in an interview ? Can't remember when or what it was. Would be interesting to have a look.



I don't think he reads enough to have a favorite "of the year".  LOL.  In 2011, he mentioned a couple of times that he was reading The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet.  Seems like it was slow going.   Otherwise, he did mention that his favorite book is Ask the Dust.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I thought there where already long established sites for that (according to Graham Norton).
> 
> So it's like a crossover thing? Or am I insulting the fan fic writers as I'm sure they are talented and original not bitter and delusional.




Who knows? The weird and delusional fan fic flourishes on these sites of course but I expect its authors feel a strange need to inflict it further afield....IMO the fanfic writers furiously typing their latest offerings on Michael and Alicia show a distinct lack of talent or originality, talk about rehashing the same old same old every day! And when the plot is so far removed from any semblance of reality and the protagonists wildly distorted why bother giving it the time of day!


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Yes,no pap pics today..  I was looking forward to the embarrassing,outraged reactions.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Can anyone remember the book Fassbender said was his favourite of the year, in an interview ? Can't remember when or what it was. Would be interesting to have a look.




I don't remember his favourite of the year, but I know he told it. I remember he talked about it.
I do now his fav book is Ask The Dust which has always been also my favourite one and I couldn't believe my ears when I heard it. He told it to Charlie Rose I think.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Can anyone remember the book Fassbender said was his favourite of the year, in an interview ? Can't remember when or what it was. Would be interesting to have a look.




I can't remember now; I know he was reading Jo Nesbos Harry Hole books whilst shooting The Snowman earlier this year. There are several of them and by his own admission he's a slow reader so might take him a while to read them all!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I don't remember his favourite of the year, but I know he told it. I remember he talked about it.
> I do now his fav book is Ask The Dust which has always been also my favourite one and I couldn't believe my ears when I heard it. He told it to Charlie Rose I think.



I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I can't remember now; I know he was reading Jo Nesbos Harry Hole books whilst shooting The Snowman earlier this year. There are several of them and by his own admission he's a slow reader so might take him a while to read them all!



It was a quick question/answer interview thing. I'll come across it again. I bet he's not slow anymore after the SJ script lollllllll


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I don't think he reads enough to have a favorite "of the year".  LOL.  In 2011, he mentioned a couple of times that he was reading The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet.  Seems like it was slow going.   Otherwise, he did mention that his favorite book is Ask the Dust.



Yes that was it. Thank You.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Who knows? The weird and delusional fan fic flourishes on these sites of course but I expect its authors feel a strange need to inflict it further afield....IMO the fanfic writers furiously typing their latest offerings on Michael and Alicia show a distinct lack of talent or originality, talk about rehashing the same old same old every day! And when the plot is so far removed from any semblance of reality and the protagonists wildly distorted why bother giving it the time of day!


Cool. Maybe they can work for the Daily Mail one day. Or if they try harder...The Sun!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Just gonna leave these here before I pop over to Kindle.....


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Just gonna leave these here before I pop over to Kindle.....




Awww that's lovely from you! Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 random goodies :3


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.express.co.uk/entertainm...-Daniel-Craig-Jamie-Bell-Idris-Elba-Tom-Hardy  I don't think he's gonna be bond btw. But I'm happy about it cause I didn't enjoy very much the last ones... I think it was better years ago


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Your posts are always full of good observations Morgane and this is no exception. *Only a very small hard core conspiracy theorists keep on repeating the showmance mantra even though there is no evidence or logic to support it, *whatever angle you view Michael and Alicia's relationship from. I guess they cling onto it as if they let go they would have to accept the unthinkable alternative that Michael is in a very serious relationship.
> 
> I guess Michael and Alicia managed to dodge the paps today and as its now 5.30 am Sunday morning in Sydney chances are they are tucked up in bed [emoji6][emoji7]





Just Askin said:


> has anyone seen the plot around here lately  cos I think some people have lost it


And the showmance  theories change to fit the current agenda.. huge Oscar campaigns,actors trapped in horrible showmances by movie moguls,pr couples who want to be in the spotlight for their huge Oscar campaigns but avoid to be papped together..  now there's a movie to promote.. With so many pr theories,it's easy to lose the plot.. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Venice would be a perfect setting for TLBO but I agree the chances are slim. It won't qualify for TIFF either as it will already have been shown in North America beforehand. The only festival it could possibly go to other than Venice is the London Film Festival in October - not the same calibre as Venice but better than nothing!
> If the predictions so far are accurate there must be a good chance of Michael, Alicia and Rachel getting award nominations for their performances - fingers crossed! [emoji120]


Yes,a premiere at the Toronto Festival is obviously impossible,but even a screening  doesn't make sense. Their roles look very good in terms of Oscar chances and I'm sure they have done a great work,but,sadly,there are always other factors.



carmencrem said:


> Yep. *Tbh I haven't heard of many upcoming movies which look like Oscar contenders...* Last year at this time we already had a lot of them on talk.. I have big hopes for this ones: as I told the other day, Alicia's role will be heart-breaking for many reasons -and knowing her, she'll be perfect in it- and Michaels one also will be very interesting. I don't know if you read the book; I did and I loved tom's character: always tormented, strong and fragile at the same time. Michael dealing with real fatherhood for the first time, after XMA's parts with his polish family. It's a devastating love story which does not consist only in love but also in many other feelings. Tom's character is one of the best I've read about in the last years, so I hope they will be rewarded. I can't wait to see the movie! Very curious.
> Curious also about TAU but I honestly know nothing about it yet, same goes for Weightless, which I think seems to be going to hit the top -cast, director...- and people are waiting for it.


Nichols' Loving,Washington's Fences,Ang Lee's Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk,Scorsese's Silence,Eastwood's Sully,Ford's Nocturnal Animals,Villeneuve's Story of Your Life/Arrival, Nate Parker's Birth of a Nation,Tyldum's Passengers,Frears' Florence Foster Jenkins are all among  possible contenders in various categories. I will read the book after watching the movie but I know that her role,Weisz's role are very emotional. Cianfrance has already compared Alicia to Gena Rowlands in A Woman Under the Influence and Emily Watson in Breaking the Waves. And Tom is a  different role for Michael,so I'm looking forward to see him.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> And the showmance  theories change to fit the current agenda.. huge Oscar campaigns,actors trapped in horrible showmances by movie moguls,pr couples who want to be in the spotlight for their huge Oscar campaigns but avoid to be papped together..  now there's a movie to promote.. With so many pr theories,it's easy to lose the plot..
> 
> 
> Yes,a premiere at the Toronto Festival is obviously impossible,but even a screening  doesn't make sense. Their roles look very good in terms of Oscar chances and I'm sure they have done a great work,but,sadly,there are always other factors.
> 
> 
> Nichols' Loving,Washington's Fences,Ang Lee's Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk,Scorsese's Silence,Eastwood's Sully,Ford's Nocturnal Animals,Villeneuve's Story of Your Life/Arrival, Nate Parker's Birth of a Nation,Tyldum's Passengers,Frears' Florence Foster Jenkins are all among  possible contenders in various categories. I will read the book after watching the movie but I know that her role,Weisz's role are very emotional. Cianfrance has already compared Alicia to Gena Rowlands in A Woman Under the Influence and Emily Watson in Breaking the Waves. And Tom is a  different role for Michael,so I'm looking forward to see him.




I didn't know about all those movies, I knew about Ang Lee's one, Ford, Eastwood, Scorsese... But yeah, okay.. They are great contenders, pretty famous and already winner of many awards so 99% nominated. I hope Cianfrance will get the nomination he deserves, if the movie will be good -I don't even consider the possibility of a bad movie with such a director and a team of actors-. The thing in which I believe the most, btw, is a nomination for Alicia and probably for Michael too. I don't know about Weisz, probable again... Her role is pretty moving. Hope to know more about Venice soon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Just gonna leave these here before I pop over to Kindle.....




Aww, beautiful pics of the lovebirds &#10084;&#65039; Here's some more of my faves of Michael and Alicia:


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I didn't know about all those movies, I knew about Ang Lee's one, Ford, Eastwood, Scorsese... But yeah, okay.. They are great contenders, pretty famous and already winner of many awards so 99% nominated. I hope Cianfrance will get the nomination he deserves, if the movie will be good -I don't even consider the possibility of a bad movie with such a director and a team of actors-. The thing in which I believe the most, btw, is a nomination for Alicia and probably for Michael too. I don't know about Weisz, probable again... Her role is pretty moving. Hope to know more about Venice soon.




There was test screening in LA last year and the feedback was good. 

http://letterboxd.com/film/the-light-between-oceans/

Hope for Oscar nomination but we know Oscar is more than acting , there are numerous other factors that matters. 
As actors , they have tried their best to give the best performance and the rest are pretty beyond their control.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> aww, beautiful pics of the lovebirds &#10084;&#65039; here's some more of my faves of michael and alicia:
> 
> View attachment 3379163
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379165
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379166
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379167
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379168
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379169
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379170




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## FassbenderLover

This is so lovely, brings tears to my eyes, showmance at its best :giggles:


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> There was test screening in LA last year and the feedback was good.
> 
> 
> 
> http://letterboxd.com/film/the-light-between-oceans/
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for Oscar nomination but we know Oscar is more than acting , there are numerous other factors that matters.
> 
> As actors , they have tried their best to give the best performance and the rest are pretty beyond their control.




IA, Oscar is more than acting... Oscars are another thing, another world, with other things involved...


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> There was test screening in LA last year and the feedback was good.
> 
> 
> 
> http://letterboxd.com/film/the-light-between-oceans/
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for Oscar nomination but we know Oscar is more than acting , there are numerous other factors that matters.
> 
> As actors , they have tried their best to give the best performance and the rest are pretty beyond their control.




Btw thank you for the link!


----------



## FassbenderLover

:wondering I wonder if pics are posted on her thread too? I doubt it, since she's not to be defined by the relationship. Only Michael is to be defined by such


----------



## Just Askin

Oops sorry wrong thread...then again..


----------



## FassbenderLover

If only to see pics of Michael with his fans and not the celebrity chaser ones


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Oops sorry wrong thread...then again..










 hi there pal!


----------



## Just Askin

Now that's a dodgy photo lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Now that's a dodgy photo lol









 these ones are really sweet


----------



## Allie28

But I thought he never looked at her, smiled, or showed any affection??




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_nXlvY6Io


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> No you did not bring out her camel toe
> Cover your jugular



Lol don't worry! No one will be coming for my jugular. It's safe to say that Alicia's fans are busy making up fanfics about how Alicia would be tucked in bed by her father, sorry I mean her boyfriend. Do you think he reads to her before he puts her to sleep? Or plays Yahtzee with her? Hopefully not too late after her bedtime


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Now that's a dodgy photo lol



His dodgy pics are sometimes the cutest.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> But I thought he never looked at her, smiled, or showed any affection??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_nXlvY6Io




So pretty :3 and I love this song! I remember singing it and listening in loop when I was a kid


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Lol don't worry! No one will be coming for my jugular. It's safe to say that Alicia's fans are busy making up fanfics about how Alicia would be tucked in bed by her father, sorry I mean her boyfriend. Do you think he reads to her before he puts her to sleep? Or plays Yahtzee with her? Hopefully not too late after her bedtime


 
Hope she remembers to brush her teeth and say her prayers. I bet he covered her with her LV blankie


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> But I thought he never looked at her, smiled, or showed any affection??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_nXlvY6Io




Loolll - And the earth is flat right? Most of us can feel the love alright [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## FassbenderLover

PR affection at its finest.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> His dodgy pics are sometimes the cutest.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> His dodgy pics are sometimes the cutest.



Total l agreement.


----------



## BadAzzBish

miasharma said:


> The leech saw how hideous she is to look at and decided to not call the paps on herself every single day. Which is too bad since all of us on here were enjoying the show. Haha!


[emoji23]  Hopefully, they'll at least dress better from now on. If ur gonna pose for paps at least look fierce!


----------



## Selayang430

All conspiracy theories, Showmance, PR pose, anons items, movie mogul's threats and return favor , oscar campaign etc are to serve one underlying fundamental wishful thinking : Fassbender is not in love with Vikander. 

So in those theories, Michael is like someone who suffers bipolar mentality disorder. In some conspiracies  he cares Oscar and publicity so much that he pull off PR poses - so he kissed he smiled at her. While at times he doesn't give a damn to everything. Worst still in order to discredit his girlfriend , he was "given" so many mysterious women out of the mouths of anons. 

No need to cook up so many stories. Just declare " I don't think Fassbender loves Vikander".


----------



## Just Askin

Again with the distasteful incest jokes. Just...why..? I think there are support groups available.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> What's this about her shouting at him? Have there been rumours about that?



LOL never forget that Alicia Vikander threw a shoe at someone who was trying to help her/working for her or working for a project that she was doing. That is the type of person she is.


----------



## miasharma

BadAzzBish said:


> [emoji23]  Hopefully, they'll at least dress better from now on. If ur gonna pose for paps at least look fierce!



She is incapable of dressing well. So please dont hold your breath on her wearing a half decent outfit. Michael, on the other hand, can bring it on the red carpet!! (Most of the times)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Again with the distasteful incest jokes. Just...why..? I think there are support groups available.




Yep the undercurrent implications of incest and/or paedophilia are really scraping the bottom of the barrel. I'm struggling to imagine why a couple comprised of a man in his late 30's and a woman in her late 20's could possibly be perceived in this warped way...I hope the people who indulge in this aren't really that twisted and it's a case of backs against the wall as they grasp at anything they can think of to try and discredit Michael and Alicia's relationship. 

Meanwhile, back on planet Earth, and away from toxic forums, most people seem to perceive Michael and Alicia as a really cute couple who complement each other very well indeed and wish them well together now and in the future [emoji2]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep the undercurrent implications of incest and/or paedophilia are really scraping the bottom of the barrel. I'm struggling to imagine why a couple comprised of a man in his late 30's and a woman in her late 20's could possibly be perceived in this warped way...I hope the people who indulge in this aren't really that twisted and it's a case of backs against the wall as they grasp at anything they can think of to try and discredit Michael and Alicia's relationship.
> 
> Meanwhile, back on planet Earth, and away from toxic forums, most people seem to perceive Michael and Alicia as a really cute couple who complement each other very well indeed and wish them well together now and in the future [emoji2]



Remember when you where a kid and you couldn't percieve your latest crush having a life cos he's only in this world for you. Your gonna marry them and love them and be with them forever. There gonna write a song all about you or declare their undying love for you in the middle of a blockbuster film. Remember that childish innocence? Yeah well it's just creepy to still be in that headspace as an adult.
Fassbender has dated some lovely women. He's currently dating a lovely women. He might be dating a different lovely woman in a years time, who knows. Get over it girl...
Fassbender ever met one of these tin hat brigade he would run a mile.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> Yep. Tbh I haven't heard of many upcoming movies which look like Oscar contenders... Last year at this time we already had a lot of them on talk.. I have big hopes for this one...



I am not sure that TLBO has the buzz around it to be an Oscar contender: long delay in its release; no showing at any major film festivals, etc etc.  It's on one or two contender lists, but I think that's more to do with the talent on paper than the compiler having actually seen the finished film.  

I enjoyed the book and I think the film has the potential to be great, but I am just not getting the vibes. Disney really aren't going to put anything into its marketing at all, what with its release being at the end of their deal.  I really hope I am wrong and it turns out to be a spectacular movie, because I am looking forward to seeing Michael and Alicia acting together and I really want the film to succeed!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Remember when you where a kid and you couldn't percieve your latest crush having a life cos he's only in this world for you. Your gonna marry them and love them and be with them forever. There gonna write a song all about you or declare their undying love for you in the middle of a blockbuster film. Remember that childish innocence? Yeah well it's just creepy to still be in that headspace as an adult.
> Fassbender has dated some lovely women. He's currently dating a lovely women. He might be dating a different lovely woman in a years time, who knows. Get over it girl...
> Fassbender ever met one of these tin hat brigade he would run a mile.




Amen


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I am not sure that TLBO has the buzz around it to be an Oscar contender: long delay in its release; no showing at any major film festivals, etc etc.  It's on one or two contender lists, but I think that's more to do with the talent on paper than the compiler having actually seen the finished film.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the book and I think the film has the potential to be great, but I am just not getting the vibes. Disney really aren't going to put anything into its marketing at all, what with its release being at the end of their deal.  I really hope I am wrong and it turns out to be a spectacular movie, because I am looking forward to seeing Michael and Alicia acting together and I really want the film to succeed!




I loved the book and the trailer looked very very great and promising. Yeah, I really hope it's going to be an Oscar contender, if not the movie, at least the actors: a great cast is a great cast and their roles are pretty intense. I am also afraid for these next Oscars cause to be a contender I think the movie should go to a festival first, but nothing is sure yet. It's too early to talk now


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep the undercurrent implications of incest and/or paedophilia are really scraping the bottom of the barrel. I'm struggling to imagine why a couple comprised of a man in his late 30's and a woman in her late 20's could possibly be perceived in this warped way...I hope the people who indulge in this aren't really that twisted and it's a case of backs against the wall as they grasp at anything they can think of to try and discredit Michael and Alicia's relationship.
> 
> Meanwhile, back on planet Earth, and away from toxic forums, most people seem to perceive Michael and Alicia as a really cute couple who complement each other very well indeed and wish them well together now and in the future [emoji2]



All his exes were born in the late 80s just like Alicia. They are all the same age as Alicia.  where's the problem?
Then, age is not a number, age is in your soul and spirit.


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> Frears' Florence Foster Jenkins are all among  possible contenders in various categories.


I saw this a couple of weeks back and .... an OK film, but an Oscar contender?!  Nooooo!!!  (BTW, please clear your inbox - can't DM!).


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I am not sure that TLBO has the buzz around it to be an Oscar contender: long delay in its release; no showing at any major film festivals, etc etc.  It's on one or two contender lists, but I think that's more to do with the talent on paper than the compiler having actually seen the finished film.
> 
> I enjoyed the book and I think the film has the potential to be great, but I am just not getting the vibes. Disney really aren't going to put anything into its marketing at all, what with its release being at the end of their deal.  I really hope I am wrong and it turns out to be a spectacular movie, because I am looking forward to seeing Michael and Alicia acting together and I really want the film to succeed!


I wonder if it will be one of those you will gush about, remember for ages, recommend and re watch over and over on DVD, but...it will be a struggle to get bums on seats at the cinema.
I hope she will be as good with the emotions as we know he can be.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> but nothing is sure yet. It's too early to talk now



Agree. I hope stuff starts filtering through soon, though.  If there is going to be any publicity for this movie, then we should start seeing articles in 6 weeks or so.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I wonder if it will be one of those you will gush about, remember for ages, recommend and re watch over and over on DVD, but...it will be a struggle to get bums on seats at the cinema.
> I hope she will be as good with the emotions as we know he can be.



Yeah, it's a tough subject so maybe putting bums on seats will be a bit of a hard slog.  I don't imagine a laugh-a-minute!  

I am soooo looking forward to the performances, though!  I know Tom is a very buttoned-up character, but hopefully Michael will convey his inner turmoil and changing outlook on life very well, and we will get to see another deep and multi-layered individual.   From what I have seen in the trailer, both Alicia and Rachel both bring their big emotional guns, so it'll be a bit of a roller-coaster.  The anticipation is huge!


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Yeah, it's a tough subject so maybe putting bums on seats will be a bit of a hard slog.  I don't imagine a laugh-a-minute!
> 
> I am soooo looking forward to the performances, though!  I know Tom is a very buttoned-up character, but hopefully Michael will convey his inner turmoil and changing outlook on life very well, and we will get to see another deep and multi-layered individual.   From what I have seen in the trailer, both Alicia and Rachel both bring their big emotional guns, so it'll be a bit of a roller-coaster.  The anticipation is huge!



Did you read the book before or after you knew he would be in the film?


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> She is incapable of dressing well. So please dont hold your breath on her wearing a half decent outfit. Michael, on the other hand, can bring it on the red carpet!! (Most of the times)


 
Don't diss the LV princess now, shoes will be thrown at you


----------



## mchris55

Where are my daily pics? I miss them, LOL!!!


----------



## Just Askin

No one bothered.. maybe try again later


----------



## Purusha

Hi, 
haven't been around for a while. 

I've been to cinema yesterday evening and watched Message in a Bottle by Jussi Adler-Olsen. I always confuse his books about Carl Mørk with the books from Jo Nesbø about Harry Hole. The charcter of the two detectives is a little bit similar. 
However this film was really, really good but very cruel and I loved the two lead actors Nicolaj Lie Kaas and Farad Farad. They were brilliant and they are having a great chemistry together. It's been the third part (I think) now and I think the best so far.
However I wondered if Michael can top this playing Harry Hole. Nicolaj looked so run-down I was afraid he really is ill. Is there a release date yet? I am really curious now.


----------



## Purusha

And I just thought about what some people are saying about Michael being miscast in TLBO. 

Yes, I can see what they mean, Michael's 39, of course he can't look like a 26 year old, but we have to consider that Tom is an ex-soldier. He's been to war and had to experience very cruel things. He saw people dying and had to kill other people to survive.

The men who came back from the war had aged immensely. They were young in years but their tortured souls were old. And they looked old. 

So Michael's not a miscast. He's the perfect match. Besides he can express feelings in a way no one else can. 

I don't know about AV. Never seen a film with her, so I can't tell. 

Well, just my thoughts about it.


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> Hi,
> haven't been around for a while.
> 
> I've been to cinema yesterday evening and watched Message in a Bottle by Jussi Adler-Olsen. I always confuse his books about Carl Mørk with the books from Jo Nesbø about Harry Hole. The charcter of the two detectives is a little bit similar.
> However this film was really, really good but very cruel and I loved the two lead actors Nicolaj Lie Kaas and Farad Farad. They were brilliant and they are having a great chemistry together. It's been the third part (I think) now and I think the best so far.
> However I wondered if Michael can top this playing Harry Hole. Nicolaj looked so run-down I was afraid he really is ill. Is there a release date yet? I am really curious now.



Someone actually recommended that movie to me! Your review sounds promising. I think I will check it out. Is it an English language movie?!


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Don't diss the LV princess now, shoes will be thrown at you



More like LV rental clown.


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> Someone actually recommended that movie to me! Your review sounds promising. I think I will check it out. Is it an English language movie?!



I think it's Danish, but I'm not sure. I've seen the German version, didn't say that it is also shown in English, so I guess there is none. Yeah, check it out if you can and let me know what you think of it. I loved it!


----------



## carmencrem

Purusha said:


> And I just thought about what some people are saying about Michael being miscast in TLBO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can see what they mean, Michael's 39, of course he can't look like a 26 year old, but we have to consider that Tom is an ex-soldier. He's been to war and had to experience very cruel things. He saw people dying and had to kill other people to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> The men who came back from the war had aged immensely. They were young in years but their tortured souls were old. And they looked old.
> 
> 
> 
> So Michael's not a miscast. He's the perfect match. Besides he can express feelings in a way no one else can.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about AV. Never seen a film with her, so I can't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just my thoughts about it.




Alicia is very good! I loved her in The Danish Girl, Ex Machina, Testament Of Youth, Pure and Hotell and she's perfect to play Isabel! I think Cianfrance didn't miscast any of them, they are pretty perfect for it.

IA re Michael: Tom has been to war and has experienced the worst things in life, so he's aged and matured. Then, yeah, he's not 26 but neither Vikander is 19, so they will be ok, for me


----------



## carmencrem

I don't know about the release date for the snowman! Do you?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Purusha said:


> And I just thought about what some people are saying about Michael being miscast in TLBO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can see what they mean, Michael's 39, of course he can't look like a 26 year old, but we have to consider that Tom is an ex-soldier. He's been to war and had to experience very cruel things. He saw people dying and had to kill other people to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> The men who came back from the war had aged immensely. They were young in years but their tortured souls were old. And they looked old.
> 
> 
> 
> So Michael's not a miscast. He's the perfect match. Besides he can express feelings in a way no one else can.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about AV. Never seen a film with her, so I can't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just my thoughts about it.




I totally agree with you that Michael is not miscast at all and for the reasons you outlined. From what I've read there are those who are refusing to see the film because Alicia is his costar and they don't want him in a film with her. This often leads to claims he looks old enough to be her father etc etc and the film will flop blah blah. Btw Alicia is a very talented actress with an impressive emotional range; I'm sure she will break hearts in her portrayal of Isabel and we know Michael always delivers [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I don't know about the release date for the snowman! Do you?




Release date is October 2017 in the UK and USA.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Release date is October 2017 in the UK and USA.




Omg... So late!! Well I had to wait 2 years for TLBO so it will be just another long way :/


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> More like LV rental clown.


----------



## Just Askin

He's just a bloke that does some acting


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> He's just a bloke that does some acting




Michael's never let go of or lost sight of being an ordinary bloke - that's what makes him special[emoji3] 

Two of my favourite posts I saw about him were both from people who saw Michael in London Fields. One said they saw him walking through London Fields wearing a scruffy old tracksuit carrying a Tesco carrier bag and the other said he was walking through LF eating pizza like a boss [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> He's just a bloke that does some acting










 hey


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael's never let go of or lost sight of being an ordinary bloke - that's what makes him special[emoji3]
> 
> Two of my favourite posts I saw about him were both from people who saw Michael in London Fields. One said they saw him walking through London Fields wearing a scruffy old tracksuit carrying a Tesco carrier bag and the other said he was walking through LF eating pizza like a boss [emoji6]



See never would have worked out for them...McAvoy  sold out...Waitrose!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> See never would have worked out for them...McAvoy  sold out...Waitrose!!!




Haha, very true; but until a couple of years ago Tesco was as posh as it got in Hackney. There is now a Sainsbury's too since property prices increased after the hipster influx! Now that carrier bags cost 5p it's debatable if Michael will waste money on them....I fancy Alicia has a stash of sturdy jute/canvas bags for the weekly shop[emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

"he was walking through LF eating pizza like a boss "
Laughing at the Jennifer Lawrence comment about him eating the most she's seen someone eat...ever ..


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, very true; but until a couple of years ago Tesco was as posh as it got in Hackney. There is now a Sainsbury's too since property prices increased after the hipster influx! Now that carrier bags cost 5p it's debatable if Michael will waste money on them....I fancy Alicia has a stash of sturdy jute/canvas bags for the weekly shop[emoji6]


Well she wouldn't fit many tins of Guinness or a Tesco everyday value loaf in her little LV!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> "he was walking through LF eating pizza like a boss "
> Laughing at the Jennifer Lawrence comment about him eating the most she's seen someone eat...ever ..




I can believe it! Michael loves his food and puts away big portions. He must have some metabolism to eat so heartily and be so thin!


----------



## miasharma

Purusha said:


> I think it's Danish, but I'm not sure. I've seen the German version, didn't say that it is also shown in English, so I guess there is none. Yeah, check it out if you can and let me know what you think of it. I loved it!



I tried googling it and an American movie from 1999 came up. Then I modified my search a bit and found out this movie is called "A conspiracy of Faith" in English and due to come out next weekend in America. It looks like one of those small artsy movies that wont be released in my small town! Will travel to LA to watch it. I love detective and cold case stories!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I can believe it! Michael loves his food and puts away big portions. He must have some metabolism to eat so heartily and be so thin!



I have brothers like this. Irish man and his dinner...don't get in the way


----------



## Blueberry12

Purusha said:


> Hi,
> haven't been around for a while.
> 
> I've been to cinema yesterday evening and watched Message in a Bottle by Jussi Adler-Olsen. I always confuse his books about Carl Mørk with the books from Jo Nesbø about Harry Hole. The charcter of the two detectives is a little bit similar.
> However this film was really, really good but very cruel and I loved the two lead actors Nicolaj Lie Kaas and Farad Farad. They were brilliant and they are having a great chemistry together. It's been the third part (I think) now and I think the best so far.
> However I wondered if Michael can top this playing Harry Hole. Nicolaj looked so run-down I was afraid he really is ill. Is there a release date yet? I am really curious now.



Do you mean Fares Fares?


----------



## Just Askin

He'll be happy


----------



## Just Askin

Ozil...gunner..assist..oh yeah


----------



## Purusha

Blueberry12 said:


> Do you mean Fares Fares?



Yes, sorry got confused lol


----------



## kashlo

Purusha said:


> And I just thought about what some people are saying about Michael being miscast in TLBO.
> 
> Yes, I can see what they mean, Michael's 39, of course he can't look like a 26 year old, but we have to consider that Tom is an ex-soldier. He's been to war and had to experience very cruel things. He saw people dying and had to kill other people to survive.
> 
> The men who came back from the war had aged immensely. They were young in years but their tortured souls were old. And they looked old.
> 
> So Michael's not a miscast. He's the perfect match. Besides he can express feelings in a way no one else can.
> 
> I don't know about AV. Never seen a film with her, so I can't tell.
> 
> Well, just my thoughts about it.



That makes sense. I think what people find jarring is how much older he looks COMPARED to AV in the film. He doesn't look that much older than her in real life, just in the film. I guess it's the styling.


----------



## Blueberry12

I just can't wait to see that movie.
I like both Fares & Nikolaj. 



Purusha said:


> Yes, sorry got confused lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well she wouldn't fit many tins of Guinness or a Tesco everyday value loaf in her little LV!


Alas the people who bumped into Michael and Alicia grocery shopping in London last autumn failed to report what type of carrier bags they were using..... let's hope we get a more thorough description next time.


----------



## Purusha

kashlo said:


> That makes sense. I think what people find jarring is how much older he looks COMPARED to AV in the film. He doesn't look that much older than her in real life, just in the film. I guess it's the styling.



Yes, he doesn't look that old in real life. It's definitely the styling, but he looked old in ADM too. It's that moustache. I hate it. But he's never really interested in looking good in a movie. He wants to embody his role, no matter how old he looks in a special style. He's not vain.


----------



## carmencrem

Purusha said:


> Yes, he doesn't look that old in real life. It's definitely the styling, but he looked old in ADM too. It's that moustache. I hate it. But he's never really interested in looking good in a movie. He wants to embody his role, no matter how old he looks in a special style. He's not vain.




Omg really? I love love love the moustache on him, I have a fetish for moustache, in general. Don't know why [emoji85]
Btw yes, I think my favourite look is ADM, and also Slow West (in which he actually looks very "cool"). 
In the movie he looks older than Alicia cause he has the stache and a pretty classic hairdo, while Alicia is just herself. Then, in real life, he doesn't seem younger than 35, his look has never been "young", while Alicia actually looks pretty naïf I'd say or at least she could be 24/25.
Yeah, in the movie he looks older but I don't find it disturbing, I find him very very handsome and charming. Well, everybody has his/her own tastes :3


----------



## kashlo

Purusha said:


> Yes, he doesn't look that old in real life. It's definitely the styling, but he looked old in ADM too. It's that moustache. I hate it. But he's never really interested in looking good in a movie. He wants to embody his role, no matter how old he looks in a special style. He's not vain.



That's so true. I love that about him. I hate the moustache in TLBO but I actually strangely loved it in ADM. Maybe because it was dark? Haha don't judge me. He looked really good with it.


----------



## Morgane

Selayang430 said:


> There was test screening in LA last year and the feedback was good.
> 
> http://letterboxd.com/film/the-light-between-oceans/
> 
> Hope for Oscar nomination but we know Oscar is more than acting , there are numerous other factors that matters.
> As actors , they have tried their best to give the best performance and the rest are pretty beyond their control.


I've also read positive reactions on twitter and someone said that it was her favorite Cianfrance movie. I liked TPBTP and I loved BV,so it's a good sign for me.




JaneWT said:


> I am not sure that TLBO has the buzz around it to be an Oscar contender:* long delay in its release;* no showing at any major film festivals, etc etc.  It's on one or two contender lists, but I think that's more to do with the talent on paper than the compiler having actually seen the finished film.
> 
> I enjoyed the book and I think the film has the potential to be great, but I am just not getting the vibes. Disney really aren't going to put anything into its marketing at all, what with its release being at the end of their deal.  I really hope I am wrong and it turns out to be a spectacular movie, because I am looking forward to seeing Michael and Alicia acting together and I really want the film to succeed!


I think they have delayed it because of SJ and TDG. But I agree that I don't see Disney marketing it very well,even if they can't move the relese date.



JaneWT said:


> I saw this a couple of weeks back and .... an OK film, but an Oscar contender?!  Nooooo!!!  (BTW, please clear your inbox - can't DM!).


I've mentioned it for Meryl Streep (not as a BP contender) because I know she has very good personal reviews. Transformative role,Meryl Streep..



Purusha said:


> And I just thought about what some people are saying about Michael being miscast in TLBO.
> 
> *Yes, I can see what they mean, Michael's 39, of course he can't look like a 26 year old, but we have to consider that Tom is an ex-soldier. He's been to war and had to experience very cruel things. He saw people dying and had to kill other people to survive.
> 
> The men who came back from the war had aged immensely. They were young in years but their tortured souls were old. And they looked old.
> *
> So Michael's not a miscast. He's the perfect match. Besides he can express feelings in a way no one else can.
> 
> I don't know about AV. Never seen a film with her, so I can't tell.
> 
> Well, just my thoughts about it.


I totally agree. 



carmencrem said:


> Alicia is very good! I loved her in The Danish Girl, Ex Machina, Testament Of Youth, Pure and Hotell and she's perfect to play Isabel! I think Cianfrance didn't miscast any of them, they are pretty perfect for it.
> 
> IA re Michael: Tom has been to war and has experienced the worst things in life, so he's aged and matured. Then, yeah, he's not 26 but neither Vikander is 19, so they will be ok, for me


Yes,she looks perfect for the role. Her performances in TOY (another Heyday film) and in Pure are my favorite ones,but I think Alicia is at her best in Pure. She received the Shooting Star Award at the Berlin Festival for it.


----------



## gingerglory

Purusha said:


> Yes, he doesn't look that old in real life. It's definitely the styling, but he looked old in ADM too. It's that moustache. I hate it. But he's never really interested in looking good in a movie. *He wants to embody his role, no matter how old he looks in a special style. He's not vain.*



ITA, especially the bold part. And I hate that mustache too, haha. In ADM, he had to grow his own mustache. Matthew Vaughn said that he auditioned for First Class with that mustache because he was filming ADM at the time. He said it looked ridiculous and Michael was like 45, LOL. It got worse for TLBO because they gave him a fake mustache. When I saw the first pic on set, I was like "oh no"...how can they put that on him again And luckily, they got rid of that mustache after Tom married Isabel, which I think makes sense that it signifies Tom departed with the old life and started with the new.


----------



## Morgane

http://deadline.com/2016/06/teenage...tional-box-office-weekend-results-1201767541/


> PM: There was a hodgepodge of action movies at the international box office this weekend as debut films muscled in and holdovers found new rewards to reap. In the latter category, its Foxs X-Men: Apocalypse which is No. 1 overseas for the frame coming off a muscular $59.5M start in China  the second-highest Middle Kingdom opening-weekend ever for the studio  and a full session of $84.4M. The international total is $286.1M; the global cume is $401M+.






Just Askin said:


> He's just a bloke that does some acting


I love that pic with the children. 














carmencrem said:


> Omg really? *I love love love the moustache on him, I have a fetish for moustache, in general. *Don't know why Michael Fassbender Btw yes, I think my favourite look is ADM, and also Slow West (in which he actually looks very "cool").  In the movie he looks older than Alicia cause he has the stache and a pretty classic hairdo, while Alicia is just herself. Then, in real life, he doesn't seem younger than 35, his look has never been "young", while Alicia actually looks pretty naïf I'd say or at least she could be 24/25. Yeah, in the movie he looks older but I don't find it disturbing, I find him very very handsome and charming. Well, everybody has his/her own tastes :3


This is one of my favorite photoshoots:


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> ITA, especially the bold part. And I hate that mustache too, haha. In ADM, he had to grow his own mustache. *Matthew Vaughn said that he auditioned for First Class with that mustache because he was filming ADM at the time. He said it looked ridiculous and Michael was like 45, *LOL. It got ITA, especially the bold part. And I hate that mustache too, haha. In ADM, he had to grow his own mustache. Matthew Vaughn said that he auditioned for First Class with that mustache because he was filming ADM at the time. He said it looked ridiculous and Michael was like 45, LOL. It got worse for TLBO because they gave him a fake mustache. When I saw the first pic on set, I was like "oh no"...how can they put that on him again And luckily, they got rid of that mustache after Tom married Isabel, which I think makes sense that it signifies Tom departed with the old life and started with the new.worse for TLBO because they gave him a fake mustache. When I saw the first pic on set, I was like "oh no"...how can they put that on him again And luckily, they got rid of that mustache after Tom married Isabel, which I think makes sense that it signifies Tom departed with the old life and started with the new.


I disagree.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> http://deadline.com/2016/06/teenage...tional-box-office-weekend-results-1201767541/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that pic with the children.
> 
> View attachment 3379858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite photoshoots:




Now i am obviously dead &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;[emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> I disagree.
> 
> View attachment 3379865



:lolots::lolots: You got me!! I know I know. THAT hot damn fiercely sexy piercing stare is everything. When he is like that, who cares the mustache.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379865




OMG we have very different opinions here but it's not a big deal lol. 
I ADORE the stache on him, I'd die to see him with it! 
In the screen test for XMFC he looked so charming, elegant, handsome. I keep watching that video quite often :3 he's just adorable to me, I fell in love with him when he played Jung, so...
Did he really wear fake mustache for TLBO? I saw him with the stache with a fan in the ferry one of the first day, I didn't know about it was fake! [emoji87] 





I couldn't imagine... Pity :/ he's the best looking with the mustache, not every men look as good as him, I guess cause he's really really handsome.


----------



## carmencrem

Personally I prefer him with the stache but I think Michael is the only man I love in any case, with every look, hairdo, body shape, in every period.. 
Probably cause the thing that really gets me about him is his personality. If he was a different person and actor, I wouldn't care very much about his looks. He's 100% an interesting person, that's why he's also that handsome. 

Btw I'm really really really curious to see how David8 will be in Covenant!!


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Did he really wear fake mustache for TLBO? I saw him with the stache with a fan in the ferry one of the first day, I didn't know about it was fake! [emoji87]



That one is his real mustache. My guess is at first he grew his own but due to shooting schedule, he had to shave it and then later when they needed that mustache for some scenes, they had to put a fake one on him. I can't find the pics right now but I remember at the near end of the shooting of TLBO, some fans visited him on set. One fan had a pic with him on break and he was clearly clean-shaved. And the very next day, some other fans took pics with him while they just finished filming the very first scene that Tom and Isabel met by the sea, feeding seagulls. He had fake mustache on cause there is no way he can grow that much overnight.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> That one is his real mustache. My guess is at first he grew his own but due to shooting schedule, he had to shave it and then later when they needed that mustache for some scenes, they had to put a fake one on him. I can't find the pics right now but I remember at the near end of the shooting of TLBO, some fans visited him on set. One fan had a pic with him on break and he was clearly clean-shaved. And the very next day, some other fans took pics with him while they just finished filming the very first scene that Tom and Isabel met by the sea, feeding seagulls. He had fake mustache on cause there is no way he can grow that much overnight.




He surely can grow mustache overnight!!! 100% sure. Lol. 
Uh, okay. Tomorrow I'll search more pics trying to learn more about his stache in TLBO.  thank you! X
Maybe he used the fake one just few times for 2 scenes. I don't know if we will notice it in the movie, cause it's just a stache. I remember seeing Our Kind Of Traitor with Ewan McGregor and noticing the scenes in which he was wearing a wig!


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> He surely can grow mustache overnight!!! 100% sure. Lol.
> Uh, okay. Tomorrow I'll search more pics trying to learn more about his stache in TLBO.  thank you! X



I just found it for you LOL

The day before was like this






The very next day was like this LOL


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I just found it for you LOL
> 
> The day before was like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very next day was like this LOL




Omg yes I saw all these pics but I didn't know they were from the same days! Haha great! Thank tou very much!  now it's so clear


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> You got me!! I know I know. THAT hot damn fiercely sexy piercing stare is everything. When he is like that, who cares the mustache.






carmencrem said:


> OMG we have very different opinions here but it's not a big deal lol.  I ADORE the stache on him, I'd die to see him with it!  In the screen test for XMFC he looked so charming, elegant, handsome. I keep watching that video quite often :3 he's just adorable to me, I fell in love with him when he played Jung, so... Did he really wear fake mustache for TLBO? I saw him with the stache with a fan in the ferry one of the first day, I didn't know about it was fake! Michael Fassbender  I couldn't imagine... Pity :/ he's the best looking with the mustache, not every men look as good as him, I guess cause he's really really handsome.


Yes,it's not a big deal. 



gingerglory said:


> That one is his real mustache. *My guess is at first he grew his own but due to shooting schedule, he had to shave it and then later when they needed that mustache for some scenes, they had to put a fake one on him.* I can't find the pics right now but I remember at the near end of the shooting of TLBO, some fans visited him on set. One fan had a pic with him on break and he was clearly clean-shaved. And the very next day, some other fans took pics with him while they just finished filming the very first scene that Tom and Isabel met by the sea, feeding seagulls. He had fake mustache on cause there is no way he can grow that much overnight.


This is definitely what happened. We'll pay attention to the difference.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> What Silas says is from "An Inhabitant of Carcosa" by Ambrose Bierce.
> What Jay says is from Psalm 91.



Sorry, I have to correct you:

It's not "An Inhabitant of Carcosa", but thanks for making me read it 

It's "The haunted House" by Thomas Hood.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Did you read the book before or after you knew he would be in the film?



Nah, not the sort of book I would usually buy! I read it because I was curious about the film.  By the end of it,  I was concerned that the film version would be a little schmaltzy, but I think in Cianfrance's hands it should be ok.


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Sorry, I have to correct you:
> 
> It's not "An Inhabitant of Carcosa", but thanks for making me read it
> 
> It's "The haunted House" by Thomas Hood.


Ok. I didn't know it but traced it using the info on the screenplay text. Can't find the collection now that I found it in but see it straight away under Thomas Hood. Glad you found it.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Nah, not the sort of book I would usually buy! I read it because I was curious about the film.  By the end of it,  I was concerned that the film version would be a little schmaltzy, but I think in Cianfrance's hands it should be ok.



Yeah I only read it after it was mentioned Fassbender would be in it. Pictured him the whole way through but actually thought Rachel Weisz was gonna play Isabel until halfway through the book lol. So not sure how much I would have enjoyed it without Fassbender in my head. That being said I did enjoy it and would recommend it to wide readers. Not gonna lie...I cried..a lot. Can't wait for this film. Regardless of takings, critics etc already think this DVD will stay near the top of my watch pile by the telly


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I only read it after it was mentioned Fassbender would be in it. Pictured him the whole way through but actually thought Rachel Weisz was gonna play Isabel until halfway through the book lol.



LOL!  Have you noticed that, in the trailer, the close-up scene with the hands-around-the-pregnant-belly is actually Rachel's character?  They're definitely Rachel's arms and not Alicia's!

I think TLBO is going to be pretty near the top of my DVD stack, too.


----------



## Purusha

Just watched an interesting little Danish film. It's called '"Adams Apple" and it's about a neo-nazi sentenced to community service at a church clashes with the blindly devotional priest.

It reminds me very much on Frank, as it's also about mental illness and it's a very weird film with plenty of black humour. Though it's a very serious topic I had to laugh a lot. 

Has anyone seen it? I think anyone who liked Frank will like this film too.


----------



## carmencrem

Purusha said:


> Just watched an interesting little Danish film. It's called '"Adams Apple" and it's about a neo-nazi sentenced to community service at a church clashes with the blindly devotional priest.
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me very much on Frank, as it's also about mental illness and it's a very weird film with plenty of black humour. Though it's a very serious topic I had to laugh a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen it? I think anyone who liked Frank will like this film too.




Never seen! I will check it out!


----------



## Morgane

New footage:
http://www.polygon.com/e3/2016/6/13/11925024/assassins-creeds-trailer-e3-2016


> New footage from Assassin's Creed debuted ahead of its Dec. 21 premiere at Ubisoft's E3 press conference today. Watch that above for some more jumping, climbing and stealth-ing from star Michael Fassbender.
> 
> Movie producer Frank Marshall took the stage to intro the clip, explaining that the film mixes up "the old with the familiar." The film draws on the game's mythology and combines it with an original story, he said, which is discussed in the behind-the-scenes interviews featured in the video.
> 
> Our first look at Assassin's Creed came last month during Jimmy Kimmel Live. We later found out that, while Fassbender will play both Callum Lynch and a time-traveling assassin, the majority of the film will take place in the present day.
> 
> Ubisoft is focusing on the Hollywood adaptation of its action franchise in lieu of launching a new game this year. The series has been put on hold until at least 2017, although a VR title based on the film is in the works.



http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/06...e-assassins-creed-movie-is-set-in-the-present


> Assassin's Creed is aiming for a PG-13 rating, and strove to portray action in a way that respected and reflected the franchise's gameplay. Simard specifically highlighted the leap of faith sequence shown at the end of the Assassin's Creed trailer, and said parkour runner Damien Walters did that stunt from 120 feet in the air with no wires.
> 
> "These are not superheroes," Simard said. "They had to be on the edge of what humans are capable of."


----------



## Allie28

The new footage looks great.  I'm not a gamer and no nothing about this genre but the look of the film is great plus a talented cast.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> The new footage looks great.  I'm not a gamer and no nothing about this genre but the look of the film is great plus a talented cast.




Same! I have never been a gamer and I'm not interested in games, that's it... But this looks great! Especially the music. A lot of people had to complain about the music when they saw the trailer, now it's brilliant. I can't wait to see it! Michael looks so great in this new interview, he's still wearing the "Banks" t-shirt lol and he's so relaxed. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> New footage:
> 
> http://www.polygon.com/e3/2016/6/13/11925024/assassins-creeds-trailer-e3-2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2016/06...e-assassins-creed-movie-is-set-in-the-present




Thank you! This looks great, it's gonna be great! I feel it. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFcTnlfMtUR/
I'm sure those of you that enjoy pics of Michael and Alicia together will appreciate this.
Nothing new but all in one place.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFcTnlfMtUR/
> I'm sure those of you that enjoy pics of Michael and Alicia together will appreciate this.
> Nothing new but all in one place.




Aww thank you! I enjoyed it! Xxx so cute


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Aww thank you! I enjoyed it! Xxx so cute



Just did one......hehe!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Just did one......hehe!




Ahahahah! So cute! I've never seen this One before!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 found on Twitter


----------



## carmencrem

i love his faces hahahaha


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> i love his faces hahahaha



Looks like he wore the same t-shirt - BANKS ......hehe


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Looks like he wore the same t-shirt - BANKS ......hehe




YES HE WAS WEARING BANKS AGAIN! Hahahaha isnt it cute? :3


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Just did one......hehe!



Oh the glitz and glamour of it all...luv it


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> LOL!  Have you noticed that, in the trailer, the close-up scene with the hands-around-the-pregnant-belly is actually Rachel's character?  They're definitely Rachel's arms and not Alicia's!
> 
> I think TLBO is going to be pretty near the top of my DVD stack, too.



I hadn't noticed any thing about the arms...but now that you've mentioned it...gonna have to go and check...thanks for that...


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> LOL!  Have you noticed that, in the trailer, the close-up scene with the hands-around-the-pregnant-belly is actually Rachel's character?  They're definitely Rachel's arms and not Alicia's!
> 
> 
> 
> I think TLBO is going to be pretty near the top of my DVD stack, too.




Could be Rachel's! But the hands look like Michael's! Weird.. You are right btw..


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Could be Rachel's! But the hands look like Michael's! Weird.. You are right btw..



Wait...Rachel Weisz has had Michael Fassbenders hands transplanted onto her own arms??? I know this is a gossip thread but....


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Wait...Rachel Weisz has had Michael Fassbenders hands transplanted onto her own arms??? I know this is a gossip thread but....




AHAHAHAHAHHA ok I don't know they look like Michaels and the sequences of the scenes suggest they are Michael and Alicia. But yeah, those arms aren't Alicia's. They don't look like hers..


----------



## Just Askin

Morning...


----------



## JaneWT

Great pic.  I actually have a theory about Michael's 'David' character.  He plays dual roles, right?  We all know that the scheming David8 is one of the roles.  I think that ......

*Spoiler alert*

.... Possibly Michael's other role is a human (as the pic above) created by David in his own form, who works as crew on the Covenant ship and this crew member has a relationship with Katherine Waterstone's character (the spoiler - revealed earlier on Internet before being taken down - as Ripley's mother) and Michael's human character is Ripley's father.  That would be cool.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Great pic.  I actually have a theory about Michael's 'David' character.  He plays dual roles, right?  We all know that the scheming David8 is one of the roles.  I think that ......
> 
> *Spoiler alert*
> 
> .... Possibly Michael's other role is a human (as the pic above) created by David in his own form, who works as crew on the Covenant ship and this crew member has a relationship with Katherine Waterstone's character (the spoiler - revealed earlier on Internet before being taken down - as Ripley's mother) and Michael's human character is Ripley's father.  That would be cool.


----------



## Just Askin

My how you've grown


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Great pic.  I actually have a theory about Michael's 'David' character.  He plays dual roles, right?  We all know that the scheming David8 is one of the roles.  I think that ......
> 
> *Spoiler alert*
> 
> .... Possibly Michael's other role is a human (as the pic above) created by David in his own form, who works as crew on the Covenant ship and this crew member has a relationship with Katherine Waterstone's character (the spoiler - revealed earlier on Internet before being taken down - as Ripley's mother) and Michael's human character is Ripley's father.  That would be cool.



! Cool! I can't wait to know more about it and to see it!


----------



## mollie12

I REALLY hate the new design.  

In other news, the UK release date of TLBO has been moved up from January to November 4.


----------



## FassbenderLover

This design is bleh


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> the UK release date of TLBO has been moved up from January to November 4.



Good news for our UK members!  Do you think it means anything that they moved it up?  IndieWire had an early oscar predictions article and listed both Michael and Alicia as contenders for Best Actor and Actress.  I just wondered if the move up means Disney thinks it's in contention for awards.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Good news for our UK members!  Do you think it means anything that they moved it up?  IndieWire had an early oscar predictions article and listed both Michael and Alicia as contenders for Best Actor and Actress.  I just wondered if the move up means Disney thinks it's in contention for awards.


May well be the reason. I don't really pay much attention to the awards stuff but I am soooo happy at not having to wait so long for this.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Good news for our UK members!  Do you think it means anything that they moved it up?  IndieWire had an early oscar predictions article and listed both Michael and Alicia as contenders for Best Actor and Actress.  I just wondered if the move up means Disney thinks it's in contention for awards.



Yes yes that would be so great! I really can't wait to see it, good news for me!  
I think it's going to be an Oscar contender.. Cianfrance has always made amazing movies (TPBTP and BV are unbelievable) but they never gained much attention. This time... Yeah, it's the right time. Come on!


----------



## mollie12

Allie28 said:


> Good news for our UK members!  Do you think it means anything that they moved it up?  IndieWire had an early oscar predictions article and listed both Michael and Alicia as contenders for Best Actor and Actress. * I just wondered if the move up means Disney thinks it's in contention for awards.*



No, because Disney isn't the distributor in the UK.  EOne is.


----------



## Just Askin

_*Spoiler (kind of). Little teaser from the book*_.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> _*Spoiler (kind of). Little teaser from the book*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382200
> View attachment 3382202



You're killing me! I loved this part so much! What a goodnight [emoji173]️[emoji1317][emoji92]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> You're killing me! I loved this part so much! What a goodnight [emoji173]️[emoji1317][emoji92]


Haha wait until it's The Snowmans time


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Haha wait until it's The Snowmans time



Ahahahah yes I've just bought it! I'm starting reading tomorrow morning [emoji57]


----------



## FassbenderLover

The date for TLBO moving up hopefully it means less promotion Michael has to do


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> The date for TLBO moving up hopefully it means less promotion Michael has to do



Hopefully. Do you think they will end after the Sep release or will they wait till the UK release?


----------



## Just Askin

If the idea is the relationship is a PR stunt in order to promote TLBO and prompt an award, wouldn't they have to stay together until the award season at least? Otherwise what would have been the point of 2yrs invested in a fake romance? Logic ladies, please


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> If the idea is the relationship is a PR stunt in order to promote TLBO and prompt an award, wouldn't they have to stay together until the award season at least? Otherwise what would have been the point of 2yrs invested in a fake romance? Logic ladies, please



Hahahahah yes ofc Ahahahah! [emoji23]


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Hopefully. Do you think they will end after the Sep release or will they wait till the UK release?


 To me they're already done, its a matter of telling her to move on and go to hell lol. She might hang on til the UK release. Btw, I wonder where are the pap pics? Funny how before there was none, she arrived and we get days of pics, now Michael has slipped under the radar. Says a lot


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> The date for TLBO moving up hopefully it means less promotion Michael has to do



Have you watched any of Vikanders work? Will you watchTLBO?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> If the idea is the relationship is a PR stunt in order to promote TLBO and prompt an award, wouldn't they have to stay together until the award season at least? Otherwise what would have been the point of 2yrs invested in a fake romance? Logic ladies, please



Even basic courtesy is a rare commodity for some, let alone logic. You  can never wake up someone who pretends to sleep.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Even basic courtesy is a rare commodity for some, let alone logic. You  can never wake up someone who pretends to sleep.





Deep lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Have you watched any of Vikanders work? Will you watchTLBO?



...and she's s super actress. Seriously. I discovered her in 2013 with Anna Karenina. Her work with Lisa Langseth is top and in Ex Machina, Testament Of Youth and The Danish Girl she was incredible. Did you see her first movies? Pure blew me away! She's also good speaking different languages in movies. She moves with grace and you can clearly see she's been a ballerina and the same can be said for Mia Wasikowska too.. Michael praised them both re their presence on screen: dancers know how to move and how to act with their body, even without words. That's something I adore in her.


----------



## carmencrem

I just needed to share this is a classic masterpiece.


----------



## Purusha

Does anybody know about the books from Michael Hjorth and Hans Rosenfeld about Sebastian Bergmann? Just read the last part and I thought SB would be the perfect role for Michael (SB's a sex addict btw). No, SB is a really interesting character and the books are brilliant. Better than Jo Nesbø (which I liked).


----------



## FassbenderLover

Fa


Just Askin said:


> Have you watched any of Vikanders work? Will you watchTLBO?


 I haven't watched anything of hers. Never heard of her before she started dating Michael, haven't been interested and never will be interested in seeing anything of hers. I only saw that commercial with Wintour and even with that, I wasn't impressed. Will I watch TLBO? I doubt I will. Even tho Michael is in it, for the simple fact that AV is in it, I wont be watching. I hear all she does is cry in movies so no thank you. Have you seen any of her work?


----------



## FassbenderLover

For every action there's an equal and opposite reaction. Not everyone likes the same thing, to some AV is the best of the best out there, and yet to others she's not. I'm sure if I had originally said I liked her, her movies,her and Michael made a great pair, all would be well. But I don't think and feel that way, so why try to convince otherwise? If I don't like her so what? If Ive never seen her movies so what? If I don't like her and Michael together, so what? What's the big deal. There are some who don't like Michael either, am I supposed to be all up in arms about it? No I wont. I really don't care. Some like him as a person, some don't, some think he's overrated, I don't let it bother me at all. We all have our own minds and our own opinions. I'm allowed to think differently, right? I will never like her or watch her movies, plain and simple, and I believe the relationship is purely pr,so what? Last time I checked, there are no strings on me, I think freely


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Fa
> 
> I haven't watched anything of hers. Never heard of her before she started dating Michael, haven't been interested and never will be interested in seeing anything of hers. I only saw that commercial with Wintour and even with that, I wasn't impressed. Will I watch TLBO? I doubt I will. Even tho Michael is in it, for the simple fact that AV is in it, I wont be watching. I hear all she does is cry in movies so no thank you. Have you seen any of her work?


I'd watched Anna Karenina and Fifth Estate pre Fassbender and she did stand out to me. Watched TY cos of the over all cast and thought she was really good. Watched Ex-machina for her and Gleeson and was impressed by both. She's by no means my favourite actress but she has impressed me so far. I can not wait for TLBO for the very reasons you don't want to watch. Fassbender is my absolute favourite and I totally respect his opinion when it comes to the films he involves himself with.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I'd watched Anna Karenina and Fifth Estate pre Fassbender and she did stand out to me. Watched TY cos of the over all cast and thought she was really good. Watched Ex-machina for her and Gleeson and was impressed by both. She's by no means my favourite actress but she has impressed me so far. I can not wait for TLBO for the very reasons you don't want to watch. Fassbender is my absolute favourite and I totally respect his opinion when it comes to the films he involves himself with.



I also found her very very funny in The Man From U.N.C.L.E! Did you see it? Probably my favourite role is as Ava in Ex Machina, that part was incredibly cool. [emoji41] super excited about TLBO, I've just finished to read it again, just to be 100% ready for the movie. Started the Snowman few minutes ago too. Michael is taking me into awesome stories! He's always taken me into gorgeous journeys with his movies.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> I'd watched Anna Karenina and Fifth Estate pre Fassbender and she did stand out to me. Watched TY cos of the over all cast and thought she was really good. Watched Ex-machina for her and Gleeson and was impressed by both. She's by no means my favourite actress but she has impressed me so far. I can not wait for TLBO for the very reasons you don't want to watch. Fassbender is my absolute favourite and I totally respect his opinion when it comes to the films he involves himself with.


 Good for you. Let me know how it is when it comes out


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Good for you. Let me know how it is when it comes out


Have you read the book? I think there will be more than enough gushing posts on here for everyone to get the feel of it lol. I think the material is so good that it could be a big hit if they have pulled it off , real relationship or not.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Have you read the book? I think there will be more than enough gushing posts on here for everyone to get the feel of it lol. I think the material is so good that it could be a big hit if they have pulled it off , real relationship or not.


 No I haven't read the book. I am about books the way I am about movies and actors, if it doesn't interest me, I don't care for it. It has to impress me from the first second and if it doesn't grab my attention, forget it


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said "Does anybody know about the books from Michael Hjorth and Hans Rosenfeld about Sebastian Bergmann? Just read the last part and I thought SB would be the perfect role for Michael (SB's a sex addict btw). No, SB is a really interesting character and the books are brilliant. Better than Jo Nesbø (which I liked)."                                                                                                                            I haven't but they will now go on my ever growing list of things to check out...


----------



## pearlyqueen

New(ish) pic of Michael and Alicia from last week's romantic lunch date [emoji3]


----------



## Purusha

FassbenderLover said:


> No I haven't read the book.* I am about books the way I am about movies and actors, if it doesn't interest me, I don't care for it. It has to impress me from the first second and if it doesn't grab my attention, forget it*




Dear Fassbenderlover, 
I really can understand you bc I'm very much the same. If I'm not interested I won't read, watch or listen to sth. My friend is always pursuating me (sometimes for years) to watch or read sth. But I can only when I'm ready for it. And then I really loved the things she recommended. As for TLBO, I loved the book, not bc of the lovestory (I'm not very romantic) but for the drama bc of Tom's inner conflict. I loved the character of Tom. I really loved this man and I think Michael is just perfect to play him and I don't think he's to old. As for AV, I've never seen a film with her and I don't care about her as much as I didn't care about the character of Isabel in the book. I think TLBO will be great just bc of Michael and he's the reason for me to watch it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I'd watched Anna Karenina and Fifth Estate pre Fassbender and she did stand out to me. Watched TY cos of the over all cast and thought she was really good. Watched Ex-machina for her and Gleeson and was impressed by both. She's by no means my favourite actress but she has impressed me so far. I can not wait for TLBO for the very reasons you don't want to watch. Fassbender is my absolute favourite and I totally respect his opinion when it comes to the films he involves himself with.



I'm with you - loved the book TLBO and really understand why Michael was so keen to play the role of Tom Sherbourne. So much scope for him to explore the themes of conscience, loyalty, parenthood but ultimately love which is the overriding theme. I expect him to play the part brilliantly and Alicia too; will be even more absorbing watching them fall in love in real life too as the film unfolds.


----------



## FassbenderLover

No one knows if they fell in love on set, much less if they are currently in love with each other


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm with you - loved the book TLBO and really understand why Michael was so keen to play the role of Tom Sherbourne. So much scope for him to explore the themes of conscience, loyalty, parenthood but ultimately love which is the overriding theme. I expect him to play the part brilliantly and Alicia too; will be even more absorbing watching them fall in love in real life too as the film unfolds.



 Yeah this is one of the greatest things: sometimes movies work in actors' real life. Well, if you are a good actor you're sensitive and able to enter 100% in the character you are playing. People who saw the movie and the director himself said they're chemistry was incredibly great, and of course it was, since they fell in love and started dating at that time. That's something magic. Sometimes magic of movies can work in real life, many times tbh  I'm so curious to see them together on screen!
Michael was perfect to play Tom: he's in his late 30s and not in his late 20s but Alicia was not 19, as Isabel, but 26, so.. Yeah quite perfect! Tom's character is one of my favourite characters ever, so well portrayed and conflicted. I'd have fallen in love with him too. He's 100% my type of guy. 
Then, yeah, he's just returned home from war and he stills feels the scars and wounds of it on his soul. On the contrary, Isabel is joyful and carefree and brings light and love to his life. It's so moving for me.


----------



## Just Askin

September is not so far away


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> September is not so far away
> View attachment 3383150



This is way too cute! I can't wait to see him as a father! Never seen Michael playing a role like this, it will melt my soul :3


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> No one knows if they fell in love on set, much less if they are currently in love with each other


As it should be, non of us actually know their personal business. But knowing his background, watching and listening to him, albeit via media, looking at the film choices he's made and listening to nothing but praise from his work colleagues I can not believe he could be that much of an ass. If I thought he was capable of what is suggested I dont think I could watch him again. I like him and I hope it's real and now knowing a bit about her...I hope it lasts. Just my thoughts. Not interested in changing anyones mind on this.


----------



## carmencrem

Same. I don't care what the world thinks, and most of all I think they don't really care about our opinion on their love story. Hope they are happy, will be happy and i hope it lasts. I know it's not our business, so we shouldn't talk 24/7 about them, but I just like them together, they are cute. Two people with the same point of view about life and many things in common. They just found eachother and I'm happy for them but it's not actually our business  can't wait to see them on screen btw!!


----------



## Just Askin

Small excerpt from TLBO book. 
Does anyone else sense a theme here lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Small excerpt from TLBO book.
> Does anyone else sense a theme here lol
> View attachment 3383198



Noticed it too!!


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> If the idea is the relationship is a PR stunt in order to promote TLBO and prompt an award, wouldn't they have to stay together until the award season at least? Otherwise what would have been the point of 2yrs invested in a fake romance? Logic ladies, please


It depends on whether it is a contender for awards or no. 
And please, don't talk to us about logic. Thanks.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> For every action there's an equal and opposite reaction. Not everyone likes the same thing, to some AV is the best of the best out there, and yet to others she's not. I'm sure if I had originally said I liked her, her movies,her and Michael made a great pair, all would be well. But I don't think and feel that way, so why try to convince otherwise? If I don't like her so what? If Ive never seen her movies so what? If I don't like her and Michael together, so what? What's the big deal. There are some who don't like Michael either, am I supposed to be all up in arms about it? No I wont. I really don't care. Some like him as a person, some don't, some think he's overrated, I don't let it bother me at all. We all have our own minds and our own opinions. I'm allowed to think differently, right? I will never like her or watch her movies, plain and simple, and I believe the relationship is purely pr,so what? Last time I checked, there are no strings on me, I think freely



That's what I don't get. These people think we are crazy conspiracy theorists with tin foil hats on our heads. That's fine. If you really think we are that crazy why engage with us? I love watching documentaries and videos related to space and NASA and without fail there are always a bunch of comments by flat earthers. And while it is  annoying I know they are absolutely insane so I just leave them alone. There is no point talking to them because they are crazy. So I don't understand why these people take us so seriously if they think we are crazy. Why feel the need to constantly defend a relationship that you so deeply believe in? Just let the relationship speak for itself if there is truly nothing wrong with it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> It depends on whether it is a contender for awards or no.
> And please, don't talk to us about logic. Thanks.


 Maybe that's why the release is in September, they're hoping it would be for awards season. I'm hoping its not


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> As it should be, non of us actually know their personal business. But knowing his background, watching and listening to him, albeit via media, looking at the film choices he's made and listening to nothing but praise from his work colleagues *I can not believe he could be that much of an ass. *If I thought he was capable of what is suggested I dont think I could watch him again. I like him and I hope it's real and now knowing a bit about her...I hope it lasts. Just my thoughts. Not interested in changing anyones mind on this.



I don't understand why you would think bad of him if he was in a showmance? If he is, he might have his reasons and he doesn't hurt anyone except for himself. He wouldn't hurt AV bc of course she would know that she's in a showmance, too. If he's really in love with her that's fine, too. None of my business. His private life doesn't change my view of him as an actor. He's my god of acting but I'm aware that he is only human, too. If he was in a showmance, it wouldn't turn him into a bad person. Maybe a person who makes bad decisions, but that's a point only he can know. We all make mistakes which we regret when we look back. I really don't care about his rs. He can do what he likes. I just hope he's happy and goes on making good films. That's all that really matters. I'm sure we'll all enjoy TLBO, as I said, he's the perfect match for the role of Tom!


----------



## kashlo

Purusha said:


> I don't understand why you would think bad of him if he was in a showmance? If he is, he might have his reasons and he doesn't hurt anyone except for himself. He wouldn't hurt AV bc of course she would know that she's in a showmance, too. If he's really in love with her that's fine, too. None of my business. His private life doesn't change my view of him as an actor. He's my god of acting but I'm aware that he is only human, too. If he was in a showmance, it wouldn't turn him into a bad person. Maybe a person who makes bad decisions, but that's a point only he can know. We all make mistakes which we regret when we look back. I really don't care about his rs. He can do what he likes. I just hope he's happy and goes on making good films. That's all that really matters. I'm sure we'll all enjoy TLBO, as I said, he's the perfect match for the role of Tom!



I agree with this. If Michael is indeed in a showmance I don't think it makes him a bad person. Some people on here seem to think we hate Michael and we absolutely don't. Only he knows the pressures of Hollywood and while he is an amazing actor and loved by the critics, he hasn't had the best success in terms of pure box office. Maybe he is getting the wrong advice from the wrong people. Maybe he is getting desperate. Maybe this is relationship is real even. Who really knows? If this is a showmance I think it just means he made a bad decision and went off track a little bit. I have no doubt he will get back on track once he realises how respected he really is. Box office success if great but there are actors out there who want to replicate Michael's career. That means so much more but I guess you will want what you don't have. Staged pap photos cheapens his image in my opinion.


----------



## carmencrem

Why do we always have to think the "worst" or unhappiest things about people? Can't he just be in love with her? I can't see the point in a showmance, people never cared if the actors where in love or not in real life, when they had to judge a movie. People say Maria Schneider and Brando hated each other while filming last tango in Paris but the world loved the movie. Nobody's really interested in showmances to judge a movie. Then, if they were in a showmance, they'd act "better" and wouldn't be that private and normal. They're often together but it's rare to see them papped: this time was the first after almost a year but they weren't papped during their holidays or everyday life (we only have some normal sightings). Then, I don't think Michael and Alicia are those kind of people who could do a showmance. I don't think they could waste their time with a showmance for 2 years. Nope. It's just a matter of opinions. I see them in love. They've probably been already in love before and they are in love with each other now. That's just what I see, stop. Everybody can see or believe what he/she wants, I actually don't care. I have my opinion, everybody has his/hers. Democracy. Freedom. I really don't care. I just hope they're happy and we can move on and discuss other aspects of Michaels career and personality too. That's all for me.


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> I don't understand why you would think bad of him if he was in a showmance? If he is, he might have his reasons and he doesn't hurt anyone except for himself. He wouldn't hurt AV bc of course she would know that she's in a showmance, too. If he's really in love with her that's fine, too. None of my business. His private life doesn't change my view of him as an actor. He's my god of acting but I'm aware that he is only human, too. If he was in a showmance, it wouldn't turn him into a bad person. Maybe a person who makes bad decisions, but that's a point only he can know. We all make mistakes which we regret when we look back. I really don't care about his rs. He can do what he likes. I just hope he's happy and goes on making good films. That's all that really matters. I'm sure we'll all enjoy TLBO, as I said, he's the perfect match for the role of Tom!


First off I would probably give in and watch him cos of so many good performances.
But I really rate him as a person and who I believe him to be is not someone who would buy into the Hollywood B.S. So if he has done it would diminish some of the integrity I believe he displays as an actor and a person. It would make me question people like McQueen, Cronenberg, McAvoy and Mortensen, as well as people I know closer to home, who say he is a funny, intelligent and hard working man. So I suppose I would be dissapointed in him as a fellow human because I believe he  has the talent and support necessary to make it in the film businesses without sinking into such desperate depths.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> First off I would probably give in and watch him cos of so many good performances.
> But I really rate him as a person and who I believe him to be is not someone who would buy into the Hollywood B.S. So if he has done it would diminish some of the integrity I believe he displays as an actor and a person. It would make me question people like McQueen, Cronenberg, McAvoy and Mortensen, as well as people I know closer to home, who say he is a funny, intelligent and hard working man. So I suppose I would be dissapointed in him as a fellow human because I believe he  has the talent and support necessary to make it in the film businesses without sinking into such desperate depths.



Amen. [emoji1317]
He's never been interested in that kind of things, in Hollywood-business and stuff like that. He doesn't care (think about the bafta kiss they avoided cause they just didn't want to put on a show for people/ they're too private/shy about their feelings in front of cameras or they would be able to "sell" better their relationship, if they were interested in it) an he's just himself. That's why I love him. If he wasn't himself I wouldn't have loved him so much for all this time. I really appreciate him as a human being for what I know about him. Same for Alicia.


----------



## Purusha

Just Askin said:


> First off I would probably give in and watch him cos of so many good performances.
> But I really rate him as a person and who I believe him to be is not someone who would buy into the Hollywood B.S. So if he has done it would diminish some of the integrity I believe he displays as an actor and a person. It would make me question people like McQueen, Cronenberg, McAvoy and Mortensen, as well as people I know closer to home, who say he is a funny, intelligent and hard working man. So I suppose I would be dissapointed in him as a fellow human because I believe he  has the talent and support necessary to make it in the film businesses without sinking into such desperate depths.


But don't forget he's got a company he's responsible for. He wants to be a producer and director once. I'm sure he's working hard. We won't know his reasons if this was a fake rs, but I think being an actor in Hollywood might be a hard business. There are many and just talent doesn't get you far. You need connections too. I don't think we can judge him. He must know what's best for him. He's no idiot. No need to be dissapointed, he's still witty, intelligent, talented, hard working and good looking! And there's still a chance his rs is real. Don't worry. Just enjoy his work!


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I agree with this. If Michael is indeed in a showmance I don't think it makes him a bad person. Some people on here seem to think we hate Michael and we absolutely don't. Only he knows the pressures of Hollywood and while he is an amazing actor and loved by the critics, he hasn't had the best success in terms of pure box office. Maybe he is getting the wrong advice from the wrong people. Maybe he is getting desperate. Maybe this is relationship is real even. Who really knows? If this is a showmance I think it just means he made a bad decision and went off track a little bit. I have no doubt he will get back on track once he realises how respected he really is. Box office success if great but there are actors out there who want to replicate Michael's career. That means so much more but I guess you will want what you don't have. Staged pap photos cheapens his image in my opinion.


 Some people out there dont want to say that Michael and AV are in a pr relationship. Well, think of those who've gotten together when they're doing a movie and broke up after the movie is released. What is that called? Not only is it publicity for them as a couple but also for the movie. Is it hard to believe that these people sign contracts to be together for a certain amount of time, whether 3 months, 6 months or even a year, perhaps more? Look how long Robert and Kristen dated when they were doing Twilight, and when the franchise ended so did they, or even the Divergent starts, look how quickly rumors started about them dating. When Lea and Cory from Glee were dating, what you think that was? Perfect pr for them and the show. These things do exist and as much as I love Michael as an actor and a person he's not above that. I wont even bring in Taylor and Tom into this. But the difference is, Michael and AV cant fake it any more. Every other couple they look at each other with some admiration and they touch each other, they laugh, they have fun. Plus they are together regularly. Not so with Michael and AV. whatever they had has fizzled a long time ago. They cant fake it anymore. Even getting together, they have to have their people with them? Why? They haven't seen each other in months and the best they can do is hang out with friends? But apart from that, there is no physical interaction at all. They walk together yet they are miles apart, those who arent fans of them can easily see and tell they're fake. But some will think other wise, like I said, we all have different opinions. That is mine


----------



## Just Askin

Can't bloody stand the display of passive aggression from some posts. Find a boxing ring somewhere to vent.  Things were pleasant for a while. Oh well. Happy thoughts happy thoughts happy thoughts


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Can't bloody stand the display of passive aggression from some posts. Find a boxing ring somewhere to vent.  Things were pleasant for a while. Oh well. Happy thoughts happy thoughts happy thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383275









 [emoji41]


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> First off I would probably give in and watch him cos of so many good performances.
> But I really rate him as a person and who I believe him to be is not someone who would buy into the Hollywood B.S. So if he has done it would diminish some of the integrity I believe he displays as an actor and a person. It would make me question people like McQueen, Cronenberg, McAvoy and Mortensen, as well as people I know closer to home, who say he is a funny, intelligent and hard working man. So I suppose I would be dissapointed in him as a fellow human because I believe he  has the talent and support necessary to make it in the film businesses without sinking into such desperate depths.



I believe he has what it takes to make it as well. And I don't think him being involved in a showmance would take away his hard working, intelligence and humour. I think it would just mean that has he lost his way a little bit. I love him but I won't idealise him. He is human and humans make mistakes. If you have been working as long and hard as he has and still not getting huge box office results, you might get desperate and be driven to do things you normally wouldn't do. Especially since he doesn't have very long (in terms of age/looks) to get 'Leo DiCaprio/super A list' status. Now, none of us know whether his relationship is real or not (emphasis on none, no matter how sure some people might be). But I personally find a lot of things about this relationship very questionable which has led me to believe what I do. I think he has plenty of motivations to get involved in a showmance.  I also know that PR can work in very subtle ways that the regular public may not be aware of. Showmances from someone of Michael's caliber are disappointing but not unforgivable.

Complaining for passive aggression? Take a good look in the mirror.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Some people out there dont want to say that Michael and AV are in a pr relationship. Well, think of those who've gotten together when they're doing a movie and broke up after the movie is released. What is that called? Not only is it publicity for them as a couple but also for the movie. Is it hard to believe that these people sign contracts to be together for a certain amount of time, whether 3 months, 6 months or even a year, perhaps more? Look how long Robert and Kristen dated when they were doing Twilight, and when the franchise ended so did they, or even the Divergent starts, look how quickly rumors started about them dating. When Lea and Cory from Glee were dating, what you think that was? Perfect pr for them and the show. These things do exist and as much as I love Michael as an actor and a person he's not above that. I wont even bring in Taylor and Tom into this. But the difference is, Michael and AV cant fake it any more. Every other couple they look at each other with some admiration and they touch each other, they laugh, they have fun. Plus they are together regularly. Not so with Michael and AV. whatever they had has fizzled a long time ago. They cant fake it anymore. Even getting together, they have to have their people with them? Why? They haven't seen each other in months and the best they can do is hang out with friends? But apart from that, there is no physical interaction at all. They walk together yet they are miles apart, those who arent fans of them can easily see and tell they're fake. But some will think other wise, like I said, we all have different opinions. That is mine


I suppose I don't/haven't paid that much attention to the people/stuff you just mentioned so I can stay happy I'm my world lol. Rumours are rumours. We'll just have to see how this plays out. Major consideration, knowing where his Mum is from, she'd beat his ass for being such an idiot (joke) .


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> It depends on whether it is a contender for awards or no.
> And please, don't talk to us about logic. Thanks.


Of course I'm going to question logic if I think the situation being talked about seems illogical to me.


----------



## Allie28

Yes, Irish Mums (or any good Mum for that matter) wouldn't put up with a lot of bs.  They certainly wouldn't attend parties hosted by a fraud gf or spend any time with her or her family.  Michael answered any questions I had Oscar night.  The way he looked at her when he kissed her (right in front of their mothers and a billion other people worldwide) and his  pride in her told me all I needed to know.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Yes, Irish Mums (or any good Mum for that matter) wouldn't put up with a lot of bs.  They certainly wouldn't attend parties hosted by a fraud gf or spend any time with her or her family.  Michael answered any questions I had Oscar night.  The way he looked at her when he kissed her (right in front of their mothers and a billion other people worldwide) and his  pride in her told me all I needed to know.



Amen x 100000k


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Yes, Irish Mums (or any good Mum for that matter) wouldn't put up with a lot of bs.  They certainly wouldn't attend parties hosted by a fraud gf or spend any time with her or her family.  Michael answered any questions I had Oscar night.  The way he looked at her when he kissed her (right in front of their mothers and a billion other people worldwide) and his  pride in her told me all I needed to know.


Maybe it's all true about the fakeness and it's actually both their sets of parents that should be getting the Oscar...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Maybe it's all true about the fakeness and it's actually both their sets of parents that should be getting the Oscar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383360



Btw Midsummer is coming again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and this made me laugh a lot! I'll never forget last years midsummer in Sweden! Michael really likes Alicia's friends  he's always friendly with people, nice. 
I'm gonna bless this forum with this one


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Amen. [emoji1317]
> He's never been interested in that kind of things, in Hollywood-business and stuff like that. He doesn't care (think about the bafta kiss they avoided cause they just didn't want to put on a show for people/ they're too private/shy about their feelings in front of cameras or they would be able to "sell" better their relationship, if they were interested in it) an he's just himself. That's why I love him. If he wasn't himself I wouldn't have loved him so much for all this time. I really appreciate him as a human being for what I know about him. Same for Alicia.



I would gamble my house on Michael never getting involved in PR relationships/showmances - that's how sure I am. Anyone who thinks otherwise has not IMO begun to get the measure of the man, has never met him and completely misunderstands what motivates him. 
I know full well these people will continue to perpetuate this theory despite the total lack of logic - for some bizarre reason they would prefer to believe this PR nonsense. They accuse Michael of "selling out" and masquerading in a fake relationship for nearly 2 YEARS, tricking his parents, family and friends, to justify it rather than accept he fell in love and has found a woman he's happy with. It's pointless trying to point out all the huge flaws in their theories, they won't let go of it - ever.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I would gamble my house on Michael never getting involved in PR relationships/showmances - that's how sure I am. Anyone who thinks otherwise has not IMO begun to get the measure of the man, has never met him and completely misunderstands what motivates him.
> I know full well these people will continue to perpetuate this theory despite the total lack of logic - for some bizarre reason they would prefer to believe this PR nonsense. They accuse Michael of "selling out" and masquerading in a fake relationship for nearly 2 YEARS, tricking his parents, family and friends, to justify it rather than accept he fell in love and has found a woman he's happy with. It's pointless trying to point out all the huge flaws in their theories, they won't let go of it - ever.



I couldn't have said it better. [emoji1316] 
Nothing to add.
Best post.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I would gamble my house on Michael never getting involved in PR relationships/showmances - that's how sure I am. Anyone who thinks otherwise has not IMO begun to get the measure of the man, has never met him and completely misunderstands what motivates him.
> I know full well these people will continue to perpetuate this theory despite the total lack of logic - for some bizarre reason they would prefer to believe this PR nonsense. They accuse Michael of "selling out" and masquerading in a fake relationship for nearly 2 YEARS, tricking his parents, family and friends, to justify it rather than accept he fell in love and has found a woman he's happy with. It's pointless trying to point out all the huge flaws in their theories, they won't let go of it - ever.


So...no Oscars for the Mums and Dads...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> So...no Oscars for the Mums and Dads...



Unfortunately no Oscars for parents [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] just happiness for their son's own happiness, career, life.. OMG it can't be possible: they have to be a family of actors which want to compromise and destroy their humanity and feelings just for an Oscar nom [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

sorry but this was way too funny not to post it HAHAHA this is my very clever sense of humour lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So...no Oscars for the Mums and Dads...



Alas no....llllooooolll [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yes, Irish Mums (or any good Mum for that matter) wouldn't put up with a lot of bs.  They certainly wouldn't attend parties hosted by a fraud gf or spend any time with her or her family.  Michael answered any questions I had Oscar night.  The way he looked at her when he kissed her (right in front of their mothers and a billion other people worldwide) and his  pride in her told me all I needed to know.



You saw exactly what I saw Allie - a man who was bursting with love and pride for his girlfriend [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> You saw exactly what I saw Allie - a man who was bursting with love and pride for his girlfriend [emoji7]



https://instagram.com/p/BFhiroKMtUE/ just sayin'.. [emoji7][emoji57][emoji1316][emoji178]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Unfortunately no Oscars for parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just happiness for their son's own happiness, career, life.. OMG it can't be possible: they have to be a family of actors which want to compromise and destroy their humanity and feelings just for an Oscar nom





pearlyqueen said:


> Alas no....llllooooolll





pearlyqueen said:


> Alas no....llllooooolll [emoji6]


But they have all worked so hard for so long... Now just nothing...wait..I'm getting confused ..................
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Help Me !!!!!


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> You saw exactly what I saw Allie - a man who was bursting with love and pride for his girlfriend [emoji7]


IIRC you also saw tears in his eyes so.....


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> But they have all worked so hard for so long... Now just nothing...wait..I'm getting confused ..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help Me !!!!!



Gosh what a pity maybe they are truly in love like normal people! Michael Fassbender is a normal guy with feelings? How can it be even possible? Hahahah


----------



## Just Askin

Just banter...no offence intended.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BFhiroKMtUE/ just sayin'.. [emoji7][emoji57][emoji1316][emoji178]


Love this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Gosh what a pity maybe they are truly in love like normal people! Michael Fassbender is a normal guy with feelings? How can it be even possible? Hahahah



Heaven forbid that Michael Fassbender could possibly be a normal man who could fall in love!!!! The very idea! 

I love this pic too:-




Let's see now....a pair of sly tricksters pretending to be a couple? Or a normal couple flanked by their mothers...?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Heaven forbid that Michael Fassbender could possibly be a normal man who could fall in love!!!! The very idea!
> 
> I love this pic too:-
> 
> View attachment 3383392
> 
> 
> Let's see now....a pair of sly tricksters pretending to be a couple? Or a normal couple flanked by their mothers...?


What's really worrying is Michael seems to have lost an earring!!!


----------



## Allie28

Here's "the look" I was talking about....

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFhg0s_stfU/


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BFhiroKMtUE/ just sayin'.. [emoji7][emoji57][emoji1316][emoji178]



His eyes follow her til she's off the stage.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> IIRC you also saw tears in his eyes so.....


When was that said? I didn't see that post.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Here's "the look" I was talking about....
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFhg0s_stfU/



Gosh she's so lucky! Everybody should recieve looks like this, it's so sweet. They're cute. Thank you, Allie!


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> IIRC you also saw tears in his eyes so.....



You do remember correctly - I saw tears in Michael's eyes when Alicia won her Oscar as did many others - possibly a lump in this throat too. He was bursting with pride for her and there's no mistaking the love; he couldn't tear his eyes away from her and they even followed her off the stage.

Very surprised you remember my post however; I posted it at the time of the Oscars in late February, beginning of March at the latest. You've been a member here since 21st May - or were you here before with a different name? Tbh I thought you seemed familiar.


----------



## twinkle.tink

FassbenderLover said:


> Some people out there dont want to say that Michael and AV are in a pr relationship. Well, think of those who've gotten together when they're doing a movie and broke up after the movie is released. What is that called? Not only is it publicity for them as a couple but also for the movie. Is it hard to believe that these people sign contracts to be together for a certain amount of time, whether 3 months, 6 months or even a year, perhaps more? Look how long *Robert and Kristen* dated when they were doing Twilight, and when the franchise ended so did they, or even the Divergent starts, look how quickly rumors started about them dating. When *Lea and Cory* from Glee were dating, what you think that was? Perfect pr for them and the show. These things do exist and as much as I love Michael as an actor and a person he's not above that. I wont even bring in Taylor and Tom into this. But the difference is, Michael and AV cant fake it any more.* Every other couple they look at each other with some admiration and they touch each other, they laugh, they have fun*. Plus they are together regularly. Not so with Michael and AV. whatever they had has fizzled a long time ago. They cant fake it anymore. Even getting together, they have to have their people with them? Why? They haven't seen each other in months and the best they can do is hang out with friends? But apart from that, there is no physical interaction at all. They walk together yet they are miles apart, *those who arent fans of them can easily see and tell they're fake*. But some will think other wise, like I said, we all have different opinions. That is mine



I think those are really poor examples. It was pretty clear Robert was devastated when she cheated. And Lea was also devastated when Cory died. Of course, I don't know for sure...but that's what I believe and was pretty much the accepted narrative.

I am not a fan. I have never seen one of either of their movies. I wandered into this thread one insomnia night and was amused by the drama and have lurked on and off since. To me, it seems quite clear they are smitten with each other, but prefer a low key approach.



kashlo said:


> That's what I don't get. These people think we are crazy conspiracy theorists with tin foil hats on our heads. That's fine. If you really think we are that crazy why engage with us? I love watching documentaries and videos related to space and NASA and without fail there are always a bunch of comments by *flat earthers*. And while it is  annoying I know they are absolutely insane so I just leave them alone. There is no point talking to them because they are crazy. So I don't understand why these people take us so seriously if they think we are crazy. Why feel the need to constantly defend a relationship that you so deeply believe in? Just let the relationship speak for itself if there is truly nothing wrong with it.



Ironically, I think that is a pretty apt comparison. Like I said, not a fan and I will admit the name calling and ridiculously negative statements even get to me, so I understand the frustration.



Purusha said:


> *I don't understand why you would think bad of him if he was in a showmance?* If he is, he might have his reasons and he doesn't hurt anyone except for himself. He wouldn't hurt AV bc of course she would know that she's in a showmance, too. If he's really in love with her that's fine, too. None of my business. His private life doesn't change my view of him as an actor. He's my god of acting but I'm aware that he is only human, too. If he was in a showmance, it wouldn't turn him into a bad person. Maybe a person who makes bad decisions, but that's a point only he can know. We all make mistakes which we regret when we look back. I really don't care about his rs. He can do what he likes. I just hope he's happy and goes on making good films. That's all that really matters. I'm sure we'll all enjoy TLBO, as I said, he's the perfect match for the role of Tom!



For me, I don't think it makes him a 'bad' person. It does make me feel sorry for him. To be living unathentically really takes it toll and is it's own punishment and can cause pain for years. That's not a judgement, because heaven knows I did it enough when I was younger. It took me a lot of time to realize true happiness just comes from living authentically and accepting yourself.

Overall, I am glad to have wandered in here, because TLBO looks really good. I don't watch many movies these days...but I think I am going to make a point to catch this one. I want to see the movie and both of them.

I think they are an adorable couple.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> You do remember correctly - I saw tears in Michael's eyes when Alicia won her Oscar as did many others - possibly a lump in this throat too. He was bursting with pride for her and there's no mistaking the love; he couldn't tear his eyes away from her and they even followed her off the stage.
> 
> Very surprised you remember my post however; I posted it at the time of the Oscars in late February, beginning of March at the latest. You've been a member here since 21st May - or were you here before with a different name? Tbh I thought you seemed familiar.



Yeah every people I talked to noticed him very very moved and probably crying.. Even before I did! It's something very sweet, btw I already knew Michael was a loving person: once he said many things make him cry, such as kindness' and affections' acts and simple joys.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What's really worrying is Michael seems to have lost an earring!!!



Lllllloooool! You know that Michael has a penchant for Alicia's earrings right? Here he is at Cannes in May 2015 sporting one of her earrings:


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Lllllloooool! You know that Michael has a penchant for Alicia's earrings right? Here he is at Cannes in May 2015 sporting one of her earrings:
> 
> View attachment 3383409



Haha yes he likes stealing her earrings but luckily the same night he gave her his jacket [emoji23] so it's fair they're 50/50


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Haha yes he likes stealing her earrings but luckily the same night he gave her his jacket [emoji23] so it's fair they're 50/50



Yes - you're right! Michael gave Alicia his jacket at the Golden Globes too - such a gentleman[emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - you're right! Michael gave Alicia his jacket at the Golden Globes too - such a gentleman[emoji7]



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

twinkle.tink said:


> I think those are really poor examples. It was pretty clear Robert was devastated when she cheated. And Lea was also devastated when Cory died. Of course, I don't know for sure...but that's what I believe and was pretty much the accepted narrative.
> 
> I am not a fan. I have never seen one of either of their movies. I wandered into this thread one insomnia night and was amused by the drama and have lurked on and off since. To me, it seems quite clear they are smitten with each other, but prefer a low key approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I think that is a pretty apt comparison. Like I said, not a fan and I will admit the name calling and ridiculously negative statements even get to me, so I understand the frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I don't think it makes him a 'bad' person. It does make me feel sorry for him. To be living unathentically really takes it toll and is it's own punishment and can cause pain for year. That's not a judgement, because heaven knows I did it enough when I was younger. It took me a lot of time to realize true happiness just comes from living authentically and accepting yourself.
> 
> Overall, I am glad to have wandered in here, because TLBO looks really good. I don't watch many movies these days...but I think I am going to make a point to catch this one. I want to see the movie and both of them.
> 
> I think they are an adorable couple.


sniff Bless You. You feel my pain...


----------



## Allie28

twinkle.tink said:


> I think those are really poor examples. It was pretty clear Robert was devastated when she cheated. And Lea was also devastated when Cory died. Of course, I don't know for sure...but that's what I believe and was pretty much the accepted narrative.
> 
> I am not a fan. I have never seen one of either of their movies. I wandered into this thread one insomnia night and was amused by the drama and have lurked on and off since. To me, it seems quite clear they are smitten with each other, but prefer a low key approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I think that is a pretty apt comparison. Like I said, not a fan and I will admit the name calling and ridiculously negative statements even get to me, so I understand the frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I don't think it makes him a 'bad' person. It does make me feel sorry for him. To be living unathentically really takes it toll and is it's own punishment and can cause pain for year. That's not a judgement, because heaven knows I did it enough when I was younger. It took me a lot of time to realize true happiness just comes from living authentically and accepting yourself.
> 
> Overall, I am glad to have wandered in here, because TLBO looks really good. I don't watch many movies these days...but I think I am going to make a point to catch this one. I want to see the movie and both of them.
> 
> I think they are an adorable couple.



Welcome Twinkle.tink!  It does get crazy here but we manage to have fun too!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Why do we always have to think the "worst" or unhappiest things about people? Can't he just be in love with her? I can't see the point in a showmance, people never cared if the actors where in love or not in real life, when they had to judge a movie. People say Maria Schneider and Brando hated each other while filming last tango in Paris but the world loved the movie. Nobody's really interested in showmances to judge a movie. Then, if they were in a showmance, they'd act "better" and wouldn't be that private and normal. They're often together but it's rare to see them papped: this time was the first after almost a year but they weren't papped during their holidays or everyday life (we only have some normal sightings). Then, I don't think Michael and Alicia are those kind of people who could do a showmance. I don't think they could waste their time with a showmance for 2 years. Nope. It's just a matter of opinions. I see them in love. They've probably been already in love before and they are in love with each other now. That's just what I see, stop. Everybody can see or believe what he/she wants, I actually don't care. I have my opinion, everybody has his/hers. Democracy. Freedom. I really don't care. I just hope they're happy and we can move on and discuss other aspects of Michaels career and personality too. That's all for me.



For some, the alternative of shownance theory - that Michael is truly in a healthy love relationship, is extremely unacceptable. For me who believe he is in a healthy genuine relationship , I can accept the alternative - a fake showmance. The theory has its merit, as someone pointed out , he has ambitions, he wants recognition and has a company to think about. Nevertheless I am still with teamtruelove based on what i know so far.
It doesn't make me think less of his work and talent but of course his integrity will suffer tremendously. Who on earth do showmance by dragging  the ealderly parents along?!
If I am in their shoes and so fame-thirsty to do a showmance , what would be my best bet? I will go with an American counterpart. It will be more effective this way to hunt for mainstream fame.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lllllloooool! You know that Michael has a penchant for Alicia's earrings right? Here he is at Cannes in May 2015 sporting one of her earrings:
> There from his own collection I tells yah.
> View attachment 3383409


----------



## carmencrem

twinkle.tink said:


> I think those are really poor examples. It was pretty clear Robert was devastated when she cheated. And Lea was also devastated when Cory died. Of course, I don't know for sure...but that's what I believe and was pretty much the accepted narrative.
> 
> I am not a fan. I have never seen one of either of their movies. I wandered into this thread one insomnia night and was amused by the drama and have lurked on and off since. To me, it seems quite clear they are smitten with each other, but prefer a low key approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I think that is a pretty apt comparison. Like I said, not a fan and I will admit the name calling and ridiculously negative statements even get to me, so I understand the frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I don't think it makes him a 'bad' person. It does make me feel sorry for him. To be living unathentically really takes it toll and is it's own punishment and can cause pain for year. That's not a judgement, because heaven knows I did it enough when I was younger. It took me a lot of time to realize true happiness just comes from living authentically and accepting yourself.
> 
> Overall, I am glad to have wandered in here, because TLBO looks really good. I don't watch many movies these days...but I think I am going to make a point to catch this one. I want to see the movie and both of them.
> 
> I think they are an adorable couple.



Welcome here! [emoji172]


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> You do remember correctly - I saw tears in Michael's eyes when Alicia won her Oscar as did many others - possibly a lump in this throat too. He was bursting with pride for her and there's no mistaking the love; he couldn't tear his eyes away from her and they even followed her off the stage.
> 
> Very surprised you remember my post however; I posted it at the time of the Oscars in late February, beginning of March at the latest. You've been a member here since 21st May - or were you here before with a different name? Tbh I thought you seemed familiar.



That's hilarious

Many people lurk before joining.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha yes he likes stealing her earrings but luckily the same night he gave her his jacket [emoji23] so it's fair they're 50/50


 I thought the earrings come in pairs. One wears on left ear while the other wears on right.....apparently he was so playful and 'steal it' from her and put on his ear.


----------



## pearlyqueen

twinkle.tink said:


> I think those are really poor examples. It was pretty clear Robert was devastated when she cheated. And Lea was also devastated when Cory died. Of course, I don't know for sure...but that's what I believe and was pretty much the accepted narrative.
> 
> I am not a fan. I have never seen one of either of their movies. I wandered into this thread one insomnia night and was amused by the drama and have lurked on and off since. To me, it seems quite clear they are smitten with each other, but prefer a low key approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I think that is a pretty apt comparison. Like I said, not a fan and I will admit the name calling and ridiculously negative statements even get to me, so I understand the frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I don't think it makes him a 'bad' person. It does make me feel sorry for him. To be living unathentically really takes it toll and is it's own punishment and can cause pain for years. That's not a judgement, because heaven knows I did it enough when I was younger. It took me a lot of time to realize true happiness just comes from living authentically and accepting yourself.
> 
> Overall, I am glad to have wandered in here, because TLBO looks really good. I don't watch many movies these days...but I think I am going to make a point to catch this one. I want to see the movie and both of them.
> 
> I think they are an adorable couple.



Welcome twinkle.tink - love the name btw!

Can't wait for TLBO either - hope the news that the UK release date has been brought forward to November is true - January is too long to wait for it..


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> That's hilarious
> 
> Many people lurk before joining.



Oh I don't doubt it. Never before had any new members recall a 3 month old post I made though.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh I don't doubt it. Never before had any new members recall a 3 month old post I made though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Here's "the look" I was talking about....
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFhg0s_stfU/



That "look" [emoji7][emoji7]

The love and pride is so obvious - and Michael's  mum looks very happy for Alicia too:


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I thought the earrings come in pairs. One wears on left ear while the other wears on right.....apparently he was so playful and 'steal it' from her and put on his ear.











 hello earrings  and btw I think he really has pierced ears.. For real, i mean. I noticed the piercings in many pics


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> That "look" [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> The love and pride is so obvious - and Michael's  mum looks very happy for Alicia too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383441



[emoji178]


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh I don't doubt it. Never before had any new members recall a 3 month old post I made though.


What part of lurking did you not understand?

And it was so funny that I actually laughed out loud. Congrats


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> No I haven't read the book. I am about books the way I am about movies and actors, if it doesn't interest me, I don't care for it. It has to impress me from the first second and if it doesn't grab my attention, forget it


Honestly TLBO is one of the most boring and stupid books I have ever read so I was really surprised that Michael chose to do the movie. Celebitchy had a book club going a while back and this was one of the books. Almost all of the viewers/readers hated it.

If you havent read the book, here is a short summary:
Tom is a pu$$y who seems to have lost his balls in the war. Isabel is a psychotic women child who kidnaps a child and doesnt return her to the biological mother even after she is made aware of her existence. I only character I felt bad was for Rachel Weisz's character (Forgot her name). 

In the end, the kid returns to live with her real mother, Tom serves in prison for the child kidnapping. Isabel dies and Tom lives on the island alone. I was bored just writing this LOL


----------



## Selayang430

He started it off with William and Mary , then in Murphy's Law


----------



## Just Askin

Will credit pic when I find who to credit.
This from an Irish publication,Image Magazine, this month.
North London...Yeesss


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Will credit pic when I find who to credit.
> This from an Irish publication,Image Magazine, this month.
> North London...Yeesss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383454



Thought he wanted to move to west London that closer to studio ?  This piece is like cut and paste from many other interviews


----------



## miasharma

The leech is back to leeching. Can any article ever mention Alicia without having Michael's name to give her credibility? What a poor thing, won an oscar and still needs a man's name to give her relevance.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> *I'd watched Anna Karenina and Fifth Estate pre Fassbender and she did stand out to me.* Watched TY cos of the over all cast and thought she was really good. Watched Ex-machina for her and Gleeson and was impressed by both. She's by no means my favourite actress but she has impressed me so far. I can not wait for TLBO for the very reasons you don't want to watch. Fassbender is my absolute favourite and I totally respect his opinion when it comes to the films he involves himself with.


I was happy when she was cast as Isabel because she left a very good impression on me when I watched A Royal Affair and Anna Karenina.




FassbenderLover said:


> Some people out there dont want to say that Michael and AV are in a pr relationship. Well, think of those who've gotten together when they're doing a movie and broke up after the movie is released. What is that called? Not only is it publicity for them as a couple but also for the movie. Is it hard to believe that these people sign contracts to be together for a certain amount of time, whether 3 months, 6 months or even a year, perhaps more? Look how long Robert and Kristen dated when they were doing Twilight, and when the franchise ended so did they, or even the Divergent starts, look how quickly rumors started about them dating. When Lea and Cory from Glee were dating, what you think that was? Perfect pr for them and the show. These things do exist and as much as I love Michael as an actor and a person he's not above that. *I wont even bring in Taylor and Tom into this*. But the difference is, Michael and AV cant fake it any more. Every other couple they look at each other with some admiration and they touch each other, they laugh, they have fun. Plus they are together regularly. Not so with Michael and AV. whatever they had has fizzled a long time ago. They cant fake it anymore. Even getting together, they have to have their people with them? Why? They haven't seen each other in months and the best they can do is hang out with friends? But apart from that, there is no physical interaction at all. They walk together yet they are miles apart, those who arent fans of them can easily see and tell they're fake. But some will think other wise, like I said, we all have different opinions. That is mine


It's funny that you mention Swift and Hiddleston because I've seen people making comparisons (even if Swift and Vikander are not really comparable..) and pointing out that after nearly two years,after a whole awards season,there's very little in terms of public appearances,pap photos.



kashlo said:


> I believe he has what it takes to make it as well. And I don't think him being involved in a showmance would take away his hard working, intelligence and humour. I think it would just mean that has he lost his way a little bit. I love him but I won't idealise him. He is human and humans make mistakes. *If you have been working as long and hard as he has and still not getting huge box office results, you might be desperate and be driven to do things you normally wouldn't do.* Especially since he doesn't have very long (in terms of age/looks) to get 'Leo DiCaprio/super A list' status. Now, none of us know whether his relationship is real or not (emphasis on none, no matter how sure some people might be). But I personally find a lot of things about this relationship very questionable which has led me to believe what I do. I think he has plenty of motivations to get involved in a showmance.  I also know that PR can work in very subtle ways that the regular public may not be aware of. Showmances from someone of Michael's caliber are disappointing but not unforgivable.
> 
> Complaining for passive aggression? Take a good look in the mirror.


It's fine if you think he's involved in a showmance,even if it doesn't explain why they have spent their _personal_  time together many times and there's not even a leaked pic from instagram..  But I don't know why it's so difficult to understand that this alleged fauxmance doesn't have any kind of impact on his/her career,BO and Oscar chances.  As I've already said,he has not even campaigned for SJ.  Alicia would have won her Oscar,the same prizes without him. And if we want to talk about exposure,this is the most pointless showmance I've ever seen.. Not only Michael can't give her anything and Alicia can't give him anything,but they have done almost nothing in terms of PR when they could have easily taken advantage of the best opportunities. Talking about TLBO,they can stage pap strolls every week,it's not going to change the fact that the release date is what it is. Without a good marketing,people are not going to see a movie because  real couple Vikander-Fassbender is in it.. Who cares.  By the Sea was a commercial failure and that was the first time Pitt and Jolie shared the screen since Mr and Mrs Smith. And if,big if,it will have some Oscar buzz,nobody is going to vote for Vikander and Fassbender because the fell in love on set. I'm stating the obvious.



Allie28 said:


> Yes, Irish Mums (or any good Mum for that matter) wouldn't put up with a lot of bs.  _*They certainly wouldn't attend parties hosted by a fraud gf or spend any time with her or her family.  Michael answered any questions I had Oscar night.  *_The way he looked at her when he kissed her (right in front of their mothers and a billion other people worldwide) and his  pride in her told me all I needed to know.


This.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Thought he wanted to move to west London that closer to studio ?  This piece is like cut and paste from many other interviews


No,this seems a genuine interview, although I'm not a detective so no proof but...These are the other pages.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Honestly TLBO is one of the most boring and stupid books I have ever read so I was really surprised that Michael chose to do the movie. Celebitchy had a book club going a while back and this was one of the books. Almost all of the viewers/readers hated it.
> 
> If you havent read the book, here is a short summary:
> Tom is a pu$$y who seems to have lost his balls in the war. Isabel is a psychotic women child who kidnaps a child and doesnt return her to the biological mother even after she is made aware of her existence. I only character I felt bad was for Rachel Weisz's character (Forgot her name).
> 
> In the end, the kid returns to live with her real mother, Tom serves in prison for the child kidnapping. Isabel dies and Tom lives on the island alone. I was bored just writing this LOL


 The first line had me genuinely laugh out loud


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> The leech is back to leeching. Can any article ever mention Alicia without having Michael's name to give her credibility? What a poor thing, won an oscar and still needs a man's name to give her relevance.


 She will never be able to achieve fame on her own and maintain it, that's why his name has to mentioned. Without him, no one would know her and some still don't know her. On twitter a poster was up with her and Matt Damon and you should read the comments. A lot of people didn't like the fact that she was next to him, some even asked who is she. doesn't look good for a recent Oscar winner


----------



## Just Askin

Living in North London will enable them to live a normal life away from screen. Not saying they won't occasionally get hassled for a quick pic but North Londoners are pretty chilled as so many actors, musicians, directors etc float past you in the local shops and streets.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Living in North London will enable them to live a normal life away from screen. Not saying they won't occasionally get hassled for a quick pic but North Londoners are pretty chilled as so many actors, musicians, directors etc float past you in the local shops and streets.


Unlike us pesky Sydney-ers who have the paps on speed dial. Lucky them.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Unlike us pesky Sydney-ers who have the paps on speed dial. Lucky them.


Haven't got a clue about Sydney (don't know why I thought you where in NZ). Paps will pap till the buzz dies with anyone. I meant more the local residents. Once the initial "guess who lives on my road" wears off things get pretty normal.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Living in North London will enable them to live a normal life away from screen. Not saying they won't occasionally get hassled for a quick pic but North Londoners are pretty chilled as so many actors, musicians, directors etc float past you in the local shops and streets.



They are on busy schedule and hardly stay at home. Hence I thought they will see which property has the best chance to have capital appreciation. Don't know if brexit really happens the property price will suffer then. 
I think the press know where the celebrities live. But they won't give "paps-fix"  taking pics at their homes like daily business unless some big news happen.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> She will never be able to achieve fame on her own and maintain it, that's why his name has to mentioned. Without him, no one would know her and some still don't know her. On twitter a poster was up with her and Matt Damon and you should read the comments. A lot of people didn't like the fact that she was next to him, some even asked who is she. doesn't look good for a recent Oscar winner


Can you please share the link to the poster and the comments?


----------



## kashlo

twinkle.tink said:


> I am not a fan. I have never seen one of either of their movies. I wandered into this thread one insomnia night and was amused by the drama and have lurked on and off since. To me, it seems quite clear they are smitten with each other, but prefer a low key approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I think that is a pretty apt comparison. Like I said, not a fan and I will admit the name calling and ridiculously negative statements even get to me, so I understand the frustration.



That's what I mean. To them we are basically the flat earthers of this relationship so why pay attention? No one is trying to convince them so I don't understand. But hey I also don't understand how you were amused by the drama related to two people you are not a fan of so maybe I'm not good at understanding people.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> That's what I mean. To them we are basically the flat earthers of this relationship so why pay attention? *No one is trying to convince them so I don't understand. *But hey I also don't understand how you were amused by the drama related to two people you are not a fan of so maybe I'm not good at understanding people.


I do not understand either. There are xxxx on here that dedicate their lives to proving the true love of Michael and Alicia. I dont think Michael or Alicia care about their relationship as much as these posters do. They care so much, they daily go on tumblr blogs like FT and WC to update themselves on what the naysayers are saying. Its quite hilarious. I love watching it all unfold.
I am curious to see how many of them actually end up staying here once Michael gives Alicia the boot.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> She will never be able to achieve fame on her own and maintain it, that's why his name has to mentioned. Without him, no one would know her and some still don't know her. On twitter a poster was up with her and Matt Damon and you should read the comments. A lot of people didn't like the fact that she was next to him, some even asked who is she. doesn't look good for a recent Oscar winner


I read somewhere on tumblr that people were saying Alicia Vikander had an affair with Matt D during filming of their movie. As if!! Her fans can only wish. Like Matt would ever leave his gorgeous wife and go for a little boy named Alicia.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> Unlike us pesky Sydney-ers who have the paps on speed dial. Lucky them.


LOL yeah bowling alleys and restaurants and grocery stores in your city have paps they call when B list and C list actors visit! How rude!! Or maybe Alicia Vikander researched some pap agencies to take pics of her mug and her hideous dresses next to her "boyfriend". They were literally playing yahtzee during their lunch. How freaking unromantic and odd is that?!


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> I do not understand either. There are vikassy stans on here that dedicate their lives to proving the true love of Michael and Alicia. I dont think Michael or Alicia care about their relationship as much as these posters do. They care so much, they daily go on tumblr blogs like FT and WC to update themselves on what the naysayers are saying. Its quite hilarious. I love watching it all unfold.
> I am curious to see how many of them actually end up staying here once Michael gives Alicia the boot.



It is baffling. The thing is, if it was as genuine as these people say it is you wouldn't have to work hard to prove it. It would be obvious. I don't think most of them will stay. Some might but there are way too many people here who live through Alicia. Sad.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> LOL yeah bowling alleys and restaurants and grocery stores in your city have paps they call when B list and C list actors visit! How rude!! Or maybe Alicia Vikander researched some pap agencies to take pics of her mug and her hideous dresses next to her "boyfriend". They were literally playing yahtzee during their lunch. How freaking unromantic and odd is that?!


Now now let's not pretend she is the only famewhore in this relationship. Takes two to tango after all.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> It is baffling. The thing is, if it was as genuine as these people say it is you wouldn't have to work hard to prove it. It would be obvious. I don't think most of them will stay. Some might but there are way too many people here who live through Alicia. Sad.


If you have to convince people over and over again that Michael was "crying" and "choking" when Alicia won and thats how much he loves her....that love has some issues then LOL!


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> Now now let's not pretend she is the only famewhore in this relationship. Takes two to tango after all.


Very true! He agreed to the pap strolls too. Both are to blame haha. As I said before, I would have enjoyed the pap strolls if Michael had looked semi decent rather than his bloated self  I would have just cropped Alicia and her ugly dresses and hair out haha


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> If you have to convince people over and over again that Michael was "crying" and "choking" when Alicia won and thats how much he loves her....that love has some issues then LOL!


Oh man. I can't even begin to explain to you my reaction when I read that he was in tears when she won. I just..... I have no words.


----------



## twinkle.tink

_*Multi-quote is your friend! *_



Just Askin said:


> sniff Bless You. *You feel my pain*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383418


I actually do. I will never understand the vitriol thrown at any person that has no real impact on one's life. So much negative energy spewed...it just comes back.



Allie28 said:


> Welcome Twinkle.tink!  It does get crazy here but we manage to have fun too!





carmencrem said:


> Welcome here! [emoji172]





pearlyqueen said:


> Welcome twinkle.tink - love the name btw!
> 
> Can't wait for TLBO either - hope the news that the UK release date has been brought forward to November is true - January is too long to wait for it..



Thanks for the warm welcome, Ladies!



kashlo said:


> That's what I mean. To them we are basically the flat earthers of this relationship so why pay attention? No one is trying to convince them so I don't understand. But hey I also don't understand how you were amused by the drama related to two people you are not a fan of so maybe I'm not good at understanding people.



I thought I explained it, because if it gets annoying even to me, a casual lurker, non fan...then I can see where it would be tiresome to fans. To me, it's downright disrespectful. The drama I was referring to was this thread itself. The claiming to be a fan and yet feeling the need to tear some down, call them vile names and just basically spread ill will. And also, frankly, the self described tin foil hat theories. As I said I had never heard of either of these two when I wandered into the thread, late one night out of boredom/insomnia. So, when I began I read the two sides and didn't make up my mind. Both sides seemed to have points. Then I saw more and more pictures. More and more time went past. It become pretty clear to me that the two are a legitimate pair. The duality of the most two often theories: No pics = they are not together...pics=staged, both seem such a stretch to disprove what, to me, seems very clear.  And hearing them over and over, over such an extended period of time does not make sense to me. Isn't there some point that it becomes evident that they are a couple? I feel like some may be waiting for the day to say: see, I/we were right; they may break up some day. People do, celebrities even more often. That doesn't mean they were not a couple.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Will credit pic when I find who to credit.
> This from an Irish publication,Image Magazine, this month.
> North London...Yeesss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383454



Thank you!!


----------



## carmencrem

twinkle.tink said:


> _*Multi-quote is your friend! *_
> 
> 
> I actually do. I will never understand the vitriol thrown at any person that has no real impact on one's life. So much negative energy spewed...it just comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I explained it, because if it gets annoying even to me, a casual lurker, non fan...then I can see where it would be tiresome to fans. To me, it's downright disrespectful. The drama I was referring to was this thread itself. The claiming to be a fan and yet feeling the need to tear some down, call them vile names and just basically spread ill will. And also, frankly, the self described tin foil hat theories. As I said I had never heard of either of these two when I wandered into the thread, late one night out of boredom/insomnia. So, when I began I read the two sides and didn't make up my mind. Both sides seemed to have points. Then I saw more and more pictures. More and more time went past. It become pretty clear to me that the two are a legitimate pair. The duality of the most two often theories: No pics = they are not together...pics=staged, both seem such a stretch to disprove what, to me, seems very clear.  And hearing them over and over, over such an extended period of time does not make sense to me. Isn't there some point that it becomes evident that they are a couple? I feel like some may be waiting for the day to say: see, I/we were right; they may break up some day. People do, celebrities even more often. That doesn't mean they were not a couple.



[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316] great!


----------



## kashlo

twinkle.tink said:


> _*Multi-quote is your friend! *_
> 
> 
> I actually do. I will never understand the vitriol thrown at any person that has no real impact on one's life. So much negative energy spewed...it just comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I explained it, because if it gets annoying even to me, a casual lurker, non fan...then I can see where it would be tiresome to fans. To me, it's downright disrespectful. The drama I was referring to was this thread itself. The claiming to be a fan and yet feeling the need to tear some down, call them vile names and just basically spread ill will. And also, frankly, the self described tin foil hat theories. As I said I had never heard of either of these two when I wandered into the thread, late one night out of boredom/insomnia. So, when I began I read the two sides and didn't make up my mind. Both sides seemed to have points. Then I saw more and more pictures. More and more time went past. It become pretty clear to me that the two are a legitimate pair. The duality of the most two often theories: No pics = they are not together...pics=staged, both seem such a stretch to disprove what, to me, seems very clear.  And hearing them over and over, over such an extended period of time does not make sense to me. Isn't there some point that it becomes evident that they are a couple? I feel like some may be waiting for the day to say: see, I/we were right; they may break up some day. People do, celebrities even more often. That doesn't mean they were not a couple.



I don't really have any interest in trying to convince people to be on my side because I really don't care. But no one here hates Michael. They may disagree with a few things he is doing but most people here are fans of him. I still don't really understand how you became so invested in two people purely based on their relationship but OK, I'll give you the benefit of doubt. For now. But it does seem odd. You claim you were not a fan and still aren't but for some reason you care enough to comment on his thread and have views on his relationship.


----------



## Selayang430

twinkle.tink said:


> _*Multi-quote is your friend! *_
> 
> 
> I actually do. I will never understand the vitriol thrown at any person that has no real impact on one's life. So much negative energy spewed...it just comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I explained it, because if it gets annoying even to me, a casual lurker, non fan...then I can see where it would be tiresome to fans. To me, it's downright disrespectful. The drama I was referring to was this thread itself. The claiming to be a fan and yet feeling the need to tear some down, call them vile names and just basically spread ill will. And also, frankly, the self described tin foil hat theories. As I said I had never heard of either of these two when I wandered into the thread, late one night out of boredom/insomnia. So, when I began I read the two sides and didn't make up my mind. Both sides seemed to have points. Then I saw more and more pictures. More and more time went past. It become pretty clear to me that the two are a legitimate pair. The duality of the most two often theories: No pics = they are not together...pics=staged, both seem such a stretch to disprove what, to me, seems very clear.  And hearing them over and over, over such an extended period of time does not make sense to me. Isn't there some point that it becomes evident that they are a couple? I feel like some may be waiting for the day to say: see, I/we were right; they may break up some day. People do, celebrities even more often. That doesn't mean they were not a couple.


Welcome!
I love your post ! Choose to be happy and less negative energy spread no ill will !


----------



## Selayang430

The many eyes of Michael Fassbender


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> View attachment 3383690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The many eyes of Michael Fassbender



Perfect! Thank you for this, enchanting.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Perfect! Thank you for this, enchanting.


 Welcome. It makes one feels like vomitting  blood seeing so much personal attacks and malice accusations. Better looks at his beautiful eyes instead , haha!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Welcome. It makes one feels like vomitting  blood seeing so much personal attacks and malice accusations. Better looks at his beautiful eyes instead , haha!



It really does. The amount of hate and malice directed at Alicia and them as a couple is bizarre and worrying. These people are very small in number but boy do they get around the Internet; same voices - different tags - same vitriol; even setting up tumblr blogs to indulge their hate and create a parallel universe supported by blind items and anon submissions to try to discredit their relationship. I mean...what kind of adults are motivated to go to these lengths...?? 

Poor Michael having "fans" like this who repeatedly and viciously attack the woman he loves. I bet none of them would repeat their nasty accusations to his face if they ever saw him.......


----------



## pearlyqueen

twinkle.tink said:


> _*Multi-quote is your friend! *_
> 
> 
> I actually do. I will never understand the vitriol thrown at any person that has no real impact on one's life. So much negative energy spewed...it just comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I explained it, because if it gets annoying even to me, a casual lurker, non fan...then I can see where it would be tiresome to fans. To me, it's downright disrespectful. The drama I was referring to was this thread itself. The claiming to be a fan and yet feeling the need to tear some down, call them vile names and just basically spread ill will. And also, frankly, the self described tin foil hat theories. As I said I had never heard of either of these two when I wandered into the thread, late one night out of boredom/insomnia. So, when I began I read the two sides and didn't make up my mind. Both sides seemed to have points. Then I saw more and more pictures. More and more time went past. It become pretty clear to me that the two are a legitimate pair. The duality of the most two often theories: No pics = they are not together...pics=staged, both seem such a stretch to disprove what, to me, seems very clear.  And hearing them over and over, over such an extended period of time does not make sense to me. Isn't there some point that it becomes evident that they are a couple? I feel like some may be waiting for the day to say: see, I/we were right; they may break up some day. People do, celebrities even more often. That doesn't mean they were not a couple.



Ah, you're spot on in your analysis! As a mainly disinterested observer even you can recognise that Michael and Alicia are a genuine legitimate couple. Those of us who are longer term admirers of Michael have been subjected to this dreary disrespectful bs for well over a year...and all because some people have decided Alicia doesn't tick the prerequisite boxes required of his girlfriend or they don't want him in a serious relationship at all. 

Most casual observers like yourself see two successful actors doing their best to keep their love life and relationship low key; they are often described as a cute couple. Of course it's possible they could break up - the same can be said of any couple. But they both seem heavily invested in each other and their relationship and putting a lot of time and energy into making it work. They wouldn't be doing that unless they are motivated by love and hoping for a long term future together. [emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> It really does. The amount of hate and malice directed at Alicia and them as a couple is bizarre and worrying. These people are very small in number but boy do they get around the Internet; same voices - different tags - same vitriol; even setting up tumblr blogs to indulge their hate and create a parallel universe supported by blind items and anon submissions to try to discredit their relationship. I mean...what kind of adults are motivated to go to these lengths...??
> 
> Poor Michael having "fans" like this who repeatedly and viciously attack the woman he loves. I bet none of them would repeat their nasty accusations to his face if they ever saw him.......


I could understand that some see this a PR showmance as certain arguments do make some sense, fair enough. But launching malicious personal attacks on Alicia is a bit too much and distasteful.
I don't like some of his ex girlfriends too. When the news was out last time, I rather saw no evil and stopped to look for his news, as well as his ex's, didn't  want to make my eyes sore and felt upset. That day someone gave me links to his old interviews about some exes, I didn't search any eventually.  Therefore , if really can't stand his girlfriends, just consciously ignore it will do. Recently also has stopped to look for Chris E 's news for the obvious reasons  ! Haha!


----------



## miss clare

I just wish Michael and Alicia look at each other like this -


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Living in North London will enable them to live a normal life away from screen. Not saying they won't occasionally get hassled for a quick pic but North Londoners are pretty chilled as so many actors, musicians, directors etc float past you in the local shops and streets.



Yep North London is a favourite location for actors, film and music industry people where they don't get hassled and in their  case will probably go about their daily lives together largely unrecognised. I think when Michael said "west" London he meant west of Hackney which covers a large percentage of London. I think we know the most likely location/s [emoji6] 

This interview seems to confirm that Michael and Alicia are living together since his recent property purchase in London. I bet Alicia is enjoying any remodelling/home decor - it's one of her favourite activities. Look out for them in IKEA when they get home to London - my bet is the Brent Cross/Wembley branch. [emoji6]


----------



## kashlo

miss clare said:


> I just wish Michael and Alicia look at each other like this -



He always seemed so sweet with her. I kinda wish she would have come back for Alien: Covenant. But I look forward to seeing Katherine Waterston.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep North London is a favourite location for actors, film and music industry people where they don't get hassled and in their  case will probably go about their daily lives together largely unrecognised. I think when Michael said "west" London he meant west of Hackney which covers a large percentage of London. I think we know the most likely location/s [emoji6]
> 
> This interview seems to confirm that Michael and Alicia are living together since his recent property purchase in London. I bet Alicia is enjoying any remodelling/home decor - it's one of her favourite activities. Look out for them in IKEA when they get home to London - my bet is the Brent Cross/Wembley branch. [emoji6]


So the closest IKEA branch which provides free delivery ? Haha! If this really happens, some people will vomit at least 2 liters of blood with negative energy which can power up a lighthouse for 8 hours (1 shift)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> So the closest IKEA branch which provides free delivery ? Haha! If this really happens, some people will vomit at least 2 liters of blood with negative energy which can power up a lighthouse for 8 hours (1 shift)



Haha - there's only one other IKEA serving the North London area - I don't think any provide free delivery, but I'm sure Michael can afford to pay the delivery charge!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> They are on busy schedule and hardly stay at home. Hence I thought they will see which property has the best chance to have capital appreciation. Don't know if brexit really happens the property price will suffer then.
> I think the press know where the celebrities live. But they won't give "paps-fix"  taking pics at their homes like daily business unless some big news happen.


https://next.ft.com/content/4a105242-2d97-11e6-bf8d-26294ad519fc
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/house-pric...ble-digit-growth-21-citys-33-boroughs-1552187
These are 2 decent articles about Brexit and London property prices. Brexit is the most confusing thing I have ever had to vote on, by the way.
Not sure on all her connections with the area but Fassbender lived and worked in Camden and would know it well. As good a base as any.
http://blog.plentific.com/the-best-places-to-live-in-london-for-celebrity-spotting/
http://www.knowhere.co.uk/Highgate/Greater-London/London-and-inside-M25/info/celebs
These 2 are more for fun.


----------



## Selayang430

I just wish Micheal could laugh like this - more!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> View attachment 3383757
> View attachment 3383756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish Micheal could laugh like this - more!



Omg this reminds me of how I want to see this movie, I literally can't wait! Weightless!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> https://next.ft.com/content/4a105242-2d97-11e6-bf8d-26294ad519fc
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/house-pric...ble-digit-growth-21-citys-33-boroughs-1552187
> These are 2 decent articles about Brexit and London property prices. Brexit is the most confusing thing I have ever had to vote on, by the way.
> Not sure on all her connections with the area but Fassbender lived and worked in Camden and would know it well. As good a base as any.
> http://blog.plentific.com/the-best-places-to-live-in-london-for-celebrity-spotting/
> http://www.knowhere.co.uk/Highgate/Greater-London/London-and-inside-M25/info/celebs
> These 2 are more for fun.


Brexit - work in bank and we have to be ready for the market fluctuations especially in the FX market. 
So you gonna vote ......it is not an easy choice. 

Thanks for the articles . Will read it with a gossip heart and a glass of wine !


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep North London is a favourite location for actors, film and music industry people where they don't get hassled and in their  case will probably go about their daily lives together largely unrecognised. I think when Michael said "west" London he meant west of Hackney which covers a large percentage of London. I think we know the most likely location/s [emoji6]
> 
> This interview seems to confirm that Michael and Alicia are living together since his recent property purchase in London. I bet Alicia is enjoying any remodelling/home decor - it's one of her favourite activities. Look out for them in IKEA when they get home to London - my bet is the Brent Cross/Wembley branch. [emoji6]


Get the impression this dudes shopping involvement will be online or browse online catalogue and then " Any candles you like will be good. Any colour hand towels, I'll leave it to you. Do we need a new corkscrew, I still have one from Threshers. Ring me when you're done and I'll meet you out the front" . Phone call to check with her if Ikeas Table Tennis tables are better than Argos. Shopping done!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Get the impression this dudes shopping involvement will be online or browse online catalogue and then " Any candles you like will be good. Any colour hand towels, I'll leave it to you. Do we need a new corkscrew, I still have one from Threshers. Ring me when you're done and I'll meet you out the front" . Phone call to check with her if Ikeas Table Tennis tables are better than Argos. Shopping done!


Sweden is a powerhouse of table tennis ! She would definitely know something about it. 
You miss some very important items - kitchen appliances and utensils ! I think all these will be under her charge.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Sweden is a powerhouse of table tennis ! She would definitely know something about it.
> You miss some very important items - kitchen appliances and utensils ! I think all these will be under her charge.


Lol nah kitchen utensils will travel from past flats and the appliances will already be in (P.A s involvement if not already installed).


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Get the impression this dudes shopping involvement will be online or browse online catalogue and then " Any candles you like will be good. Any colour hand towels, I'll leave it to you. Do we need a new corkscrew, I still have one from Threshers. Ring me when you're done and I'll meet you out the front" . Phone call to check with her if Ikeas Table Tennis tables are better than Argos. Shopping done!



Haha, I suspect you're right - Michael will leave all the home decor to Alicia. She can leave him sitting in the restaurant area with a bowl of Swedish meatballs and an iPad while she fills the trolleys [emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Lol nah kitchen utensils will travel from past flats and the appliances will already be in (P.A s involvement if not already installed).



Don't be so cheapskate la. Donate the old one and buy new! Now have double income they can afford new utensils at least!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, I suspect you're right - Michael will leave all the home decor to Alicia. She can leave him sitting in the restaurant area with a bowl of Swedish meatballs and an iPad while she fills the trolleys [emoji6]



Lol so true! I wish I can see that scene lol. I think he has a good taste in home decor but he's not that interested. Like with shopping. Same thing. His outfit are almost always on point but I think he just doesn't care too much. He has a good taste but it's not his main interest. He's so easy


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> https://next.ft.com/content/4a105242-2d97-11e6-bf8d-26294ad519fc
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/house-pric...ble-digit-growth-21-citys-33-boroughs-1552187
> These are 2 decent articles about Brexit and London property prices. Brexit is the most confusing thing I have ever had to vote on, by the way.
> Not sure on all her connections with the area but Fassbender lived and worked in Camden and would know it well. As good a base as any.
> http://blog.plentific.com/the-best-places-to-live-in-london-for-celebrity-spotting/
> http://www.knowhere.co.uk/Highgate/Greater-London/London-and-inside-M25/info/celebs
> These 2 are more for fun.



Thankfully I made my mind up on the Brexit vote a long time ago and actively avoid all the TV discussion programmes, Cameron, Boris, Corbyn, Farage et al.

Enjoyed reading the articles you posted links to especially the celebrity spotting one - not sure St Johns Wood is that hot an area any more; seems to be more populated by rich Middle Easterners these days, and Kensington to some extent too. Islington is also populated by many celebs but the lack of green spaces is its downfall .Alicia bought a flat in Primrose Hill 3 years ago - stones throw from Camden. NW1/NW5 are very likely IMO. Tick all the boxes plus the canal and the markets...[emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Don't be so cheapskate la. Donate the old one and buy new! Now have double income they can afford new utensils at least!


Not about the money. All about the practicality of a tried and tested spatula lol


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Thankfully I made my mind up on the Brexit vote a long time ago and actively avoid all the TV discussion programmes, Cameron, Boris, Corbyn, Farage et al.
> 
> Enjoyed reading the articles you posted links to especially the celebrity spotting one - not sure St Johns Wood is that hot an area any more; seems to be more populated by rich Middle Easterners these days, and Kensington to some extent too. Islington is also populated by many celebs but the lack of green spaces is its downfall .Alicia bought a flat in Primrose Hill 3 years ago - stones throw from Camden. NW1/NW5 are very likely IMO. Tick all the boxes plus the canal and the markets...[emoji6]


Totally agree about Primrose flat then move to family size house in Highgate in five yrs or so lol. Should I tell you the wedding date and what they had for breakfast today 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I control my world lol

I decided on my vote time ago as well but it remains to be the most debated vote in my house ever...even though everyone's vote will be the same.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Totally agree about Primrose flat then move to family size house in Highgate in five yrs or so lol. Should I tell you the wedding date and what they had for breakfast today
> View attachment 3383780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I control my world lol
> 
> I decided on my vote time ago as well but it remains to be the most debated vote in my house ever...even though everyone's vote will be the same.



Too much "discussion" in my family too over Brexit - like yours nobody is likely to change their mind so I'm trying to steer clear of it. We have 4 leave, 9 remain and 1 undecided...

Ha ha - breakfast is not something I'm that interested in, Michael's more of a brunch man at weekends. Wedding date, I have some thoughts [emoji6] Where in Highgate? I fancy somewhere in between the Flask and Parliament Hill.


----------



## Just Askin

Just saw this on tumblr


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Just saw this on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383788



Nice find! 

 Its on Instagram too - a pic with Damien Birchir and a chef:

https://instagram.com/p/BGyeA1CGydp/


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Too much "discussion" in my family too over Brexit - like yours nobody is likely to change their mind so I'm trying to steer clear of it. We have 4 leave, 9 remain and 1 undecided...
> 
> Ha ha - breakfast is not something I'm that interested in, Michael's more of a brunch man at weekends. Wedding date, I have some thoughts [emoji6] Where in Highgate? I fancy somewhere in between the Flask and Parliament Hill.


For us at the other part of the world, our guts feel is "leave" for the eventual outcome this coming Thursday.


----------



## Just Askin

Being lazy and screen shotting (is that even a word). I am procrastinating sooooo badly right now, two ton of work to do!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> For us at the other part of the world, our guts feel is "leave" for the eventual outcome this coming Thursday.



Really? Why is that? I hope you're wrong btw!


----------



## Selayang430

I like this! Found this in a microblog. People there love this couple---- good looking, can act well and cool!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> For us at the other part of the world, our guts feel is "leave" for the eventual outcome this coming Thursday.


That's interesting. Where are you?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Being lazy and screen shotting (is that even a word). I am procrastinating sooooo badly right now, two ton of work to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383789



So cute!!! I love his smile, thank you!!


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/744104569026785280
NEW Michael and @*DemianBichir* outside @*MacelleriaBondi* w chef Pete, Sydney! His smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



#*Fassbender* #*AlienCovenant*


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Really? Why is that? I hope you're wrong btw!


Haha! You said like this I know which side you are ! I think we think so due to the poll results and the overall views


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I like this! Found this in a microblog. People there love this couple---- good looking, can act well and cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383790



So cool!


----------



## FassbenderLover

And here I thought Michael moves to West London to be near studios lol


----------



## lunadeagosto

Yesterday finished "The snowman". It is a very good book and I read all with Michael in my mind and is fantastic¡¡¡. Now I must search the rest of the series because I´m addicted


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Haha! You said like this I know which side you are ! I think we think so due to the poll results and the overall views


Do you mean that's what people think we should do or that's what people think we are doing?
Not discussing the politics of it on here just the views of other places.


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Yesterday finished "The snowman". It is a very good book and I read all with Michael in my mind and is fantastic¡¡¡. Now I must search the rest of the series because I´m addicted


Just the same with me. Found out family members have the whole lot so lots of borrowing to do.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Do you mean that's what people think we should do or that's what people think we are doing?


This is what we think the overall sentiment is, that the UK people are doing - majority. 
EU, more or less is to the direction of Germany and  France. If you ask me, it is too leftist and political correct.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Can you please share the link to the poster and the comments?


 They changed the picture https://twitter.com/jasonbourne/status/740236183569997824


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> And here I thought Michael moves to West London to be near studios lol



No no no! When he said West London he didn't ACTUALLY mean West London. How could you even think that? He secretly meant west of Hackney which obviously includes North London. Poor thing doesn't know his directions.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> They changed the picture https://twitter.com/jasonbourne/status/740236183569997824



Thanks! I'll check it out when I get the chance. Are the comments still the same?


----------



## pearlyqueen

There's west ...and there's north west... llloooll


----------



## Selayang430

Talking about east south west north central of London, can't argue with Pearlqueen and Just Askin as both of you are local. Don't even know if it is referring to geographical location or administrative areas. 
Must open the map to see the shortest point of west (Camden? ) and north London.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3383799
> 
> 
> There's west ...and there's north west... llloooll


This is fantastic! I already suspect this! Haha! As I know this west east north thing is not like the cross - that each one is far from each other . Hehehe!


----------



## kashlo

Since we are having a geography competition my turn! There is also South West. How many points do I get?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Talking about east south west north central of London, can't argue with Pearlqueen and Just Askin as both of you are local. Don't even know if it is referring to geographical location or administrative areas.
> Must open the map to see the shortest point of west (Camden? ) and north London.



Camden is mainly North but also north west London and only a mile or so from central London too. Time to film studios from here roughly similar to more western areas like Notting Hill (which I think is the furthest west they would go). There is a great fast road called the Westway which links north west London to the area around the film studios at Pinewood, Shepperton, Leavesden etc.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Camden is mainly North but also north west London and only a mile or so from central London too. Time to film studios from here roughly similar to more western areas like Notting Hill (which I think is the furthest west they would go). There is a great fast road called the Westway which links north west London to the area around the film studios at Pinewood, Shepperton, Leavesden etc.


For someone who only been to Kensington once - totally lost ! Haha. In short, if Michael's main purpose is to have a shorter distance to film studios at Pinewood, his choice actually could be in west London, north west London or North London. Alicia's current flat - north or north west London?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Talking about east south west north central of London, can't argue with Pearlqueen and Just Askin as both of you are local. Don't even know if it is referring to geographical location or administrative areas.
> Must open the map to see the shortest point of west (Camden? ) and north London.


Decided by postcodes.


Selayang430 said:


> Talking about east south west north central of London, can't argue with Pearlqueen and Just Askin as both of you are local. Don't even know if it is referring to geographical location or administrative areas.
> Must open the map to see the shortest point of west (Camden? ) and north London.


This is good, from 2011 census 
http://www.postcodearea.co.uk/postaltowns/london/


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Decided by postcodes.
> 
> This is good, from 2011 census
> http://www.postcodearea.co.uk/postaltowns/london/


Thanks. Then it is more like administrative areas. Saw the code NW , SE etc. Now on mobile can't study the full map.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> For someone who only been to Kensington once - totally lost ! Haha. In short, if Michael's main purpose is to have a shorter distance to film studios at Pinewood, his choice actually could be in west London, north west London or North London. Alicia's current flat - north or north west London?


Primrose Hill is NW. Camden is the borough of Camden but a local referring to Camden means a certain central area in Camden. Confused? Good. Lol


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Primrose Hill is NW. Camden is the borough of Camden but a local referring to Camden means a certain central area in Camden. Confused? Good. Lol


Of course I'm confused! But the piece of important info is Primrose Hill is NW! North West sure is closer to west compared to north east! Hahaha!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Of course I'm confused! But the piece of important info is Primrose Hill is NW! North West sure is closer to west compared to north east! Hahaha!


There is no NE postcode in London. North East is used to refer to the North East of the country. Now that's a whole other story.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> There is no NE postcode in London. North East is used to refer to the North East of the country. Now that's a whole other story


Don't care got postcode or not. The conclusion is Michael can travel to pinewood at a shorter distance (compare to where he lives now) if he choose a place at North / North West London ( Alicia 's Primrose Hill) via super highway eg. Looks like her choice makes more sense - closer to studio! Hehehe!


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out when I get the chance. Are the comments still the same?


 Yes


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> No no no! When he said West London he didn't ACTUALLY mean West London. How could you even think that? He secretly meant west of Hackney which obviously includes North London. Poor thing doesn't know his directions.


 But did he say he was thinking of moving there or he did move there? I'm confused lol. For all I know he hasn't moved anywhere


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Don't care got postcode or not. The conclusion is Michael can travel to pinewood at a shorter distance (compare to where he lives now) if he choose a place at North / North West London ( Alicia 's Primrose Hill) via super highway eg. Looks like her choice makes more sense - closer to studio! Hehehe!


You know what would be even closer? West London. Like he said. Explicitly.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> But did he say he was thinking of moving there or he did move there? I'm confused lol. For all I know he hasn't moved anywhere


All he said was he was THINKING of moving there. That has since turned into them looking for bath towels and candles. I have no idea why this is even an issue. If the man meant to say North West London or North London he would have said it. He clearly said West London. People are trying to steal my tin foil hat. I don't like it!


----------



## Just Askin

Favourite views of Primrose
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hill. Last pic is a favourite of my favourites lol


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Favourite views of Primrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383847
> View attachment 3383848
> View attachment 3383850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hill. Last pic is a favourite of my favourites lol


Very nice view from Primrose Hill


----------



## Flatsy

kashlo said:


> You know what would be even closer? West London. Like he said. Explicitly.


I don't understand your point or why you are so insistent about it. He said he was considering moving to West London because it was closer to the studios. It appears that he found a flat he liked enough to buy in a neighborhood that met his requirements. He also said he prefers East London so obviously he didn't have such a yearning for West London that he HAD to live there.

I think the problem here is that Alicia made a remark about her place being renovated, which is what happens before you move into a new place and that would mean they are indeed living together. Better to disregard all of that and keep shouting about West London, as if it's not possible that somebody didn't wind up moving to the exact neighborhood they were initially considering.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> You know what would be even closer? West London. Like he said. Explicitly.


Or maybe the flat in PH will do till they buy a house in West London. Agghhhh, it's all so sweet.


----------



## miasharma

lunadeagosto said:


> Yesterday finished "The snowman". It is a very good book and I read all with Michael in my mind and is fantastic¡¡¡. Now I must search the rest of the series because I´m addicted


I was thinking of starting the series this summer! Will pick up the snoman to start with first!


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> No no no! When he said West London he didn't ACTUALLY mean West London. How could you even think that? He secretly meant west of Hackney which obviously includes North London. Poor thing doesn't know his directions.





FassbenderLover said:


> And here I thought Michael moves to West London to be near studios lol


HAHA you guys are the best! Remember when all the xxx were celebrating him moving to west london and guessing where he would shop, eat etc. Now they are wondering where he would shop in North london because an article said so..!?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Or maybe the flat in PH will do till they buy a house in West London. Agghhhh, it's all so sweet.


I agree! They have many choices. They can opt to renovate the existing flat (Primrose) for 2 occupants. Then house hunting in West London. If finally buy a new one and move there , the current 2 flats can be rented out for rental income or sell them for capital appreciation. Or they can continue stay in Primrose n rent out the new (west London ).
Whatever it is, buying a property is not buying a hand towel in ikea, more importantly is to make wise choice of investment


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> You know what would be even closer? West London. Like he said. Explicitly.



Did he really say he was moving to West London? I like the alicia lovers are ignoring what he said in favor of believing a cut paste article that said he moved with Alicia. Essentially calling him a liar LOL.
How is this article even accurate if sounds like a cut past of past interviews? Unless Alicia or her team gave them information that she is moving to this part. In that case, confirms my "leech" nickname. I like how none of her fans have talked about the possibility that she might have given the information of where she and Michael live to a magazine, because you know, that would blow their "mega private couple" theory in the water LOLOLLL


----------



## miasharma

Flatsy said:


> I don't understand your point or why you are so insistent about it. He said he was considering moving to West London because it was closer to the studios. It appears that he found a flat he liked enough to buy in a neighborhood that met his requirements. He also said he prefers East London so obviously he didn't have such a yearning for West London that he HAD to live there.
> 
> I think the problem here is that Alicia made a remark about her place being renovated, which is what happens before you move into a new place and that would mean they are indeed living together. Better to disregard all of that and keep shouting about West London, as if it's not possible that somebody didn't wind up moving to the exact neighborhood they were initially considering.


There is absolutely no confirmation that he moved to North London. Wonder where this article got their information from. I know sure as hell that Fassbender himself will not email this mag and let them know. Perhaps Alicia told them in an attempt to sell out. Or the mag just invented it themselves since they have to put something related to Michael in every article about Alicia or no one will read them.


----------



## kashlo

Flatsy said:


> I don't understand your point or why you are so insistent about it. He said he was considering moving to West London because it was closer to the studios. It appears that he found a flat he liked enough to buy in a neighborhood that met his requirements. He also said he prefers East London so obviously he didn't have such a yearning for West London that he HAD to live there.
> 
> I think the problem here is that Alicia made a remark about her place being renovated, which is what happens before you move into a new place and that would mean they are indeed living together. Better to disregard all of that and keep shouting about West London, as if it's not possible that somebody didn't wind up moving to the exact neighborhood they were initially considering.



My point is that Michael said he was thinking of moving to West London. Some people on here are talking as if what he REALLY meant was North London or North West London. I am saying if he meant to say NL or NWL he would have said it. But no he said WL. There is zero evidence that he has bought a flat in NL apart from a one magazine saying he did. But we know these aren't the most reliable sources since seemingly legit magazines have made plenty of mistakes in the past (such as saying he and AV live in NY which is obv not true). I hope that is clear. If not I can't help you. We shall have to wait for further evidence.

Her flat being renovated means her flat is being renovated. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Did he really say he was moving to West London? I like the alicia lovers are ignoring what he said in favor of believing a cut paste article that said he moved with Alicia. Essentially calling him a liar LOL.
> How is this article even accurate if sounds like a cut past of past interviews? Unless Alicia or her team gave them information that she is moving to this part. In that case, confirms my "leech" nickname. I like how none of her fans have talked about the possibility that she might have given the information of where she and Michael live to a magazine, because you know, that would blow their "mega private couple" theory in the water LOLOLLL



He said he was thinking about moving to West London. He very well could have moved to the North but we have no confirmation whatsoever. How people went from that to them buying candles and bath towels is beyond me. Sometimes even legit interviews aren't accurate. Remember that one about them living together in NY? At the end of the day we have no idea where Michael lives exactly. Since all he has mentioned is West London I think it is reasonable to stick to that until we have contrary evidence (actual evidence).


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> I agree! They have many choices. They can opt to renovate the existing flat (Primrose) for 2 occupants. Then house hunting in West London. If finally buy a new one and move there , the current 2 flats can be rented out for rental income or sell them for capital appreciation. Or they can continue stay in Primrose n rent out the new (west London ).
> Whatever it is, buying a property is not buying a hand towel in ikea, more importantly is to make wise choice of investment


Orrr...they could live in a tent in my garden...cuppa tea every morning and everything...I won't mind...honest....Or am I just behing a tad silly now..lol


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> I don't understand your point or why you are so insistent about it. He said he was considering moving to West London because it was closer to the studios. It appears that he found a flat he liked enough to buy in a neighborhood that met his requirements. He also said he prefers East London so obviously he didn't have such a yearning for West London that he HAD to live there.
> 
> I think the problem here is that Alicia made a remark about her place being renovated, which is what happens before you move into a new place and that would mean they are indeed living together. Better to disregard all of that and keep shouting about West London, as if it's not possible that somebody didn't wind up moving to the exact neighborhood they were initially considering.


Welcome...stay strong....and may the force be with you lol


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Orrr...they could live in a tent in my garden...cuppa tea every morning and everything...I won't mind...honest....Or am I just behing a tad silly now..lol


Cannot ! Not even you provide Earl Grey every morning for free! Since he only said west London, he must buy in west London whatsoever. If he changes his mind, he must tell the press explicitly & clearly  eg. "I think I may buy in west London, north London, northwest London, you know , follow the postcode 2011 version " Ok?!


----------



## twinkle.tink

kashlo said:


> I don't really have any interest in trying to convince people to be on my side because I really don't care. But no one here hates Michael. They may disagree with a few things he is doing but most people here are fans of him. I still don't really understand how you became so invested in two people purely based on their relationship but OK, I'll give you the benefit of doubt. For now. But it does seem odd. You claim you were not a fan and still aren't but for some reason you care enough to comment on his thread and have views on his relationship.



Sorry, guess I am not explaining myself well. I am not interested nor invested in the two more than enjoying the pictures occasionally and reading the fodder; this whole celebrity section is my 'time waster' of choice. As many older women find, insomnia hits hard at a certain point and I often read the celebrity section when I can't sleep. It has little to do with individual celebrities.  I comment when the spirit moves me, which isn't often these days.

In this particular case, what I was trying to say was...it was the sociology/psychology of the posters that drew me in.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Cannot ! Not even you provide Earl Grey every morning for free! Since he only said west London, he must buy in west London whatsoever. If he changes his mind, he must tell the press explicitly & clearly  eg. "I think I may buy in west London, north London, northwest London, you know , follow the postcode 2011 version " Ok?!


Got to be Yorkshire Tea in the morning to wake you up.


----------



## kashlo

twinkle.tink said:


> Sorry, guess I am not explaining myself well. I am not interested nor invested in the two more than enjoying the pictures occasionally and reading the fodder; this whole celebrity section is my 'time waster' of choice. As many older women find, insomnia hits hard at a certain point and I often read the celebrity section when I can't sleep. It has little to do with individual celebrities.  I comment when the spirit moves me, which isn't often these days.
> 
> In this particular case, what I was trying to say was...it was the sociology/psychology of the posters that drew me in.


Cool got it  I guess I was confused because I'm not one to venture into the threads of people I don't know or care about. No right or wrong here of course. Just a personality/situation difference


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Got to be Yorkshire Tea in the morning to wake you up.


No use. I am a coffee person in the morning. Having said that , reserve my right to drink milk tea at times.


----------



## Selayang430

Half  time --- Belgium 0 : 0 Ireland


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Half  time --- Belgium 0 : 0 Ireland


2-0 I'm done


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> 2-0 I'm done


Another 30 minutes . Mathematically still got chance......


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Another 30 minutes . Mathematically still got chance......


Yep...it mathematically got worse!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Yep...it mathematically got worse!


 More time left means more goals ...... 3: 0


----------



## Just Askin

Fassbenders stunt double on AC


----------



## Flatsy

Just Askin said:


> Welcome...stay strong....and may the force be with you lol


Thank you.  I've actually been lurking here, off and on, for several years.  This used to be a great place to catch up with what Fassbender was up to with a little light conversation about him.  Unfortunately, the conversation here has taken a horribly negative and unpleasant turn IMO.  I wasn't around when it began, but I'm guessing it happened around the time it became clear Alicia was in his life indefinitely.

I have a question.  As people keep pointing out:  "this isn't a fan forum".  Why isn't there one then?  Or at least a place where people can post news and pictures of him and discuss what he's up to without having to read a repetitive chorus of hatred, absurd conspiracy theories and name-calling every single time?  The conspiracy theorists have their tumblrs (although this small handful of people also feel the need to patrol the web, infecting every forum and gossip site with their hatred as well).  What about a not-crazy tumblr?  Or a collection of not-crazy tumblrs?  (The "block" feature on tumblr is great.)

I know it's labor intensive for the person maintaining it, and as I'm posting here for the first time in about 5 years, I'm obviously not doing my share to contribute.  I just think it's sad that the Fassbender fandom has been taken over by a small legion who seem to have made it their goal to outdo the Benedict Cumberbatch fandom in sheer delusion and unpleasantness, and have either driven out everyone else or made it extremely unpleasant for them to stay.

If anybody has ideas, I don't even know if there is a PM feature here!  But I thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## Purusha

miasharma said:


> I was thinking of starting the series this summer! Will pick up the snoman to start with first!



Don't start with the Snowman. The character of HH enfolds during the books. It would be better to start with the first one. That's pretty good, too. You won't get bored with any of them. I really don't understand why they filmed The Snowman first. Probabely they don't want a series. What a pitty. Michael could have done one every year


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> Thank you.  I've actually been lurking here, off and on, for several years.  This used to be a great place to catch up with what Fassbender was up to with a little light conversation about him.  Unfortunately, the conversation here has taken a horribly negative and unpleasant turn IMO.  I wasn't around when it began, but I'm guessing it happened around the time it became clear Alicia was in his life indefinitely.
> 
> I have a question.  As people keep pointing out:  "this isn't a fan forum".  Why isn't there one then?  Or at least a place where people can post news and pictures of him and discuss what he's up to without having to read a repetitive chorus of hatred, absurd conspiracy theories and name-calling every single time?  The conspiracy theorists have their tumblrs (although this small handful of people also feel the need to patrol the web, infecting every forum and gossip site with their hatred as well).  What about a not-crazy tumblr?  Or a collection of not-crazy tumblrs?  (The "block" feature on tumblr is great.)
> 
> I know it's labor intensive for the person maintaining it, and as I'm posting here for the first time in about 5 years, I'm obviously not doing my share to contribute.  I just think it's sad that the Fassbender fandom has been taken over by a small legion who seem to have made it their goal to outdo the Benedict Cumberbatch fandom in sheer delusion and unpleasantness, and have either driven out everyone else or made it extremely unpleasant for them to stay.
> 
> If anybody has ideas, I don't even know if there is a PM feature here!  But I thought I'd put it out there.



Amen. [emoji1316]


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> Thank you.  I've actually been lurking here, off and on, for several years.  This used to be a great place to catch up with what Fassbender was up to with a little light conversation about him.  Unfortunately, the conversation here has taken a horribly negative and unpleasant turn IMO.  I wasn't around when it began, but I'm guessing it happened around the time it became clear Alicia was in his life indefinitely.
> 
> I have a question.  As people keep pointing out:  "this isn't a fan forum".  Why isn't there one then?  Or at least a place where people can post news and pictures of him and discuss what he's up to without having to read a repetitive chorus of hatred, absurd conspiracy theories and name-calling every single time?  The conspiracy theorists have their tumblrs (although this small handful of people also feel the need to patrol the web, infecting every forum and gossip site with their hatred as well).  What about a not-crazy tumblr?  Or a collection of not-crazy tumblrs?  (The "block" feature on tumblr is great.)
> 
> I know it's labor intensive for the person maintaining it, and as I'm posting here for the first time in about 5 years, I'm obviously not doing my share to contribute.  I just think it's sad that the Fassbender fandom has been taken over by a small legion who seem to have made it their goal to outdo the Benedict Cumberbatch fandom in sheer delusion and unpleasantness, and have either driven out everyone else or made it extremely unpleasant for them to stay.
> 
> If anybody has ideas, I don't even know if there is a PM feature here!  But I thought I'd put it out there.


Hi. I've messaged you. Hope you find it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> There is absolutely no confirmation that he moved to North London. Wonder where this article got their information from. I know sure as hell that Fassbender himself will not email this mag and let them know. Perhaps Alicia told them in an attempt to sell out. Or the mag just invented it themselves since they have to put something related to Michael in every article about Alicia or no one will read them.


 Look, dont start anything ok. She's with her constant companion in the flat they bought in West London which is close to his and hers studios. They have matching LV bath towels and candles with their initials. All came with matching LV bed sheets. He has LV shoes and belt and will be wearing it when TLBO opens, or maybe to the Oscars next year. Stop hating, you're just jealous


----------



## Hackensack

Flatsy said:


> Thank you.  I've actually been lurking here, off and on, for several years.  This used to be a great place to catch up with what Fassbender was up to with a little light conversation about him.  Unfortunately, the conversation here has taken a horribly negative and unpleasant turn IMO.  I wasn't around when it began, but I'm guessing it happened around the time it became clear Alicia was in his life indefinitely.
> 
> I have a question.  As people keep pointing out:  "this isn't a fan forum".  Why isn't there one then?  Or at least a place where people can post news and pictures of him and discuss what he's up to without having to read a repetitive chorus of hatred, absurd conspiracy theories and name-calling every single time?  The conspiracy theorists have their tumblrs (although this small handful of people also feel the need to patrol the web, infecting every forum and gossip site with their hatred as well).  What about a not-crazy tumblr?  Or a collection of not-crazy tumblrs?  (The "block" feature on tumblr is great.)
> 
> I know it's labor intensive for the person maintaining it, and as I'm posting here for the first time in about 5 years, I'm obviously not doing my share to contribute.  I just think it's sad that the Fassbender fandom has been taken over by a small legion who seem to have made it their goal to outdo the Benedict Cumberbatch fandom in sheer delusion and unpleasantness, and have either driven out everyone else or made it extremely unpleasant for them to stay.
> 
> If anybody has ideas, I don't even know if there is a PM feature here!  But I thought I'd put it out there.


Well said!  Thank you.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Look, dont start anything ok. She's with her constant companion in the flat they bought in West London which is close to his and hers studios. They have matching LV bath towels and candles with their initials. All came with matching LV bed sheets. He has LV shoes and belt and will be wearing it when TLBO opens, or maybe to the Oscars next year. Stop hating, you're just jealous


Wow finally we agree on something.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Wow finally we agree on something.


 Didn't you know I was being sarcastic?


----------



## Just Askin

Just to cover any confusion as to where Julie Coughlan got her information:


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Didn't you know I was being sarcastic?


Really? My bad.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> Fassbenders stunt double on AC




Thank you for this! He's a very brave man.



Flatsy said:


> Thank you.  I've actually been lurking here, off and on, for several years.  This used to be a great place to catch up with what Fassbender was up to with a little light conversation about him.  Unfortunately, the conversation here has taken a horribly negative and unpleasant turn IMO.  I wasn't around when it began, but I'm guessing it happened around the time it became clear Alicia was in his life indefinitely.
> 
> I have a question.  As people keep pointing out:  "this isn't a fan forum".  Why isn't there one then?  Or at least a place where people can post news and pictures of him and discuss what he's up to without having to read a repetitive chorus of hatred, absurd conspiracy theories and name-calling every single time?  The conspiracy theorists have their tumblrs (although this small handful of people also feel the need to patrol the web, infecting every forum and gossip site with their hatred as well).  What about a not-crazy tumblr?  Or a collection of not-crazy tumblrs?  (The "block" feature on tumblr is great.)
> 
> I know it's labor intensive for the person maintaining it, and as I'm posting here for the first time in about 5 years, I'm obviously not doing my share to contribute.  I just think it's sad that the Fassbender fandom has been taken over by a small legion who seem to have made it their goal to outdo the Benedict Cumberbatch fandom in sheer delusion and unpleasantness, and have either driven out everyone else or made it extremely unpleasant for them to stay.
> 
> If anybody has ideas, I don't even know if there is a PM feature here!  But I thought I'd put it out there.



THIS. Apparently supporting his relationship and wanting him to be happy means we have our fan cards revoked. 



Purusha said:


> Don't start with the Snowman. The character of HH enfolds during the books. It would be better to start with the first one. That's pretty good, too. You won't get bored with any of them. I really don't understand why they filmed The Snowman first. Probabely they don't want a series. What a pitty. Michael could have done one every year



I have been wondering that my self, they could still do a series with the books that came after The Snowman or they could even do some of the first ones but changing the timeline a bit. Either I'm sure if the movie is successful (and I'm positive it will be) we will get at least one sequel.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> Thank you.  I've actually been lurking here, off and on, for several years.  This used to be a great place to catch up with what Fassbender was up to with a little light conversation about him.  Unfortunately, the conversation here has taken a horribly negative and unpleasant turn IMO.  I wasn't around when it began, but I'm guessing it happened around the time it became clear Alicia was in his life indefinitely.
> 
> I have a question.  As people keep pointing out:  "this isn't a fan forum".  Why isn't there one then?  Or at least a place where people can post news and pictures of him and discuss what he's up to without having to read a repetitive chorus of hatred, absurd conspiracy theories and name-calling every single time?  The conspiracy theorists have their tumblrs (although this small handful of people also feel the need to patrol the web, infecting every forum and gossip site with their hatred as well).  What about a not-crazy tumblr?  Or a collection of not-crazy tumblrs?  (The "block" feature on tumblr is great.)
> 
> I know it's labor intensive for the person maintaining it, and as I'm posting here for the first time in about 5 years, I'm obviously not doing my share to contribute.  I just think it's sad that the Fassbender fandom has been taken over by a small legion who seem to have made it their goal to outdo the Benedict Cumberbatch fandom in sheer delusion and unpleasantness, and have either driven out everyone else or made it extremely unpleasant for them to stay.
> 
> If anybody has ideas, I don't even know if there is a PM feature here!  But I thought I'd put it out there.


Please stick around and continue to post! This thread would benefit greatly from your input - there are actually many of us who like to discuss Michael, his career and news about him who acknowledge Alicia is his partner and are happy for him/them [emoji5]


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Just to cover any confusion as to where Julie Coughlan got her information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384222


Aw come on. This is just circular logic. You already know the naysayers have no respect for her (and as a result don't put any weight on her words) and you are using her as a source to prove he bought a flat in North London? Newsflash: No one is going to take anything that comes from her or her team seriously. No big deal at all if he has indeed bought a flat in NL. Just waiting for better sources


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> Aw come on. This is just circular logic. You already know the naysayers have no respect for her (and as a result don't put any weight on her words) and you are using her as a source to prove he bought a flat in North London? Newsflash: No one is going to take anything that comes from her or her team seriously. No big deal at all if he has indeed bought a flat in NL. Just waiting for better sources


Oh my god i freaking knew it! I knew the leech would be the source trying to let the world know 1. where she lives so the paps know 2. trying to attach her name to Michael. Her fans should not be using the term "private" in the same sentence as the leech again. Poor Michael, having to deal with such leeches when he himself would rather not talk about his personal life, or the leech, ever!
Did you know her parents talked about Michael fassbender in an interview too? She is not the only one trying to furiously associate her name to poor Michael.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Look, dont start anything ok. She's with her constant companion in the flat they bought in West London which is close to his and hers studios. They have matching LV bath towels and candles with their initials. All came with matching LV bed sheets. He has LV shoes and belt and will be wearing it when TLBO opens, or maybe to the Oscars next year. Stop hating, you're just jealous


Please! Like LV will give expensive home decor to their rental clown. The clown cant even sell the clothes and shoes and make some profits for LV lol. Alicia should stick to the basic IKEA furniture hahaha. Basic furniture for a basic girl in her basic apartment.


----------



## miasharma

Flatsy said:


> I'm guessing it happened around the time it became clear Alicia was in his life indefinitely.


Indefinitely is a very strong word. Time will tell what happens to them.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Oh my god i freaking knew it! I knew the leech would be the source trying to let the world know 1. where she lives so the paps know 2. trying to attach her name to Michael. Her fans should not be using the term "private" in the same sentence as the leech again. Poor Michael, having to deal with such leeches when he himself would rather not talk about his personal life, or the leech, ever!
> Did you know her parents talked about Michael fassbender in an interview too? She is not the only one trying to furiously associate her name to poor Michael.


Is it the one where her dad referred to Michael as her bf and the daily mail wrote a whole article on it? Lol if they were a couple of course her dad would refer to him as her bf. Why was there a need for a whole article on that?


----------



## Allie28

Flatsy said:


> Thank you.  I've actually been lurking here, off and on, for several years.  This used to be a great place to catch up with what Fassbender was up to with a little light conversation about him.  Unfortunately, the conversation here has taken a horribly negative and unpleasant turn IMO.  I wasn't around when it began, but I'm guessing it happened around the time it became clear Alicia was in his life indefinitely.
> 
> I have a question.  As people keep pointing out:  "this isn't a fan forum".  Why isn't there one then?  Or at least a place where people can post news and pictures of him and discuss what he's up to without having to read a repetitive chorus of hatred, absurd conspiracy theories and name-calling every single time?  The conspiracy theorists have their tumblrs (although this small handful of people also feel the need to patrol the web, infecting every forum and gossip site with their hatred as well).  What about a not-crazy tumblr?  Or a collection of not-crazy tumblrs?  (The "block" feature on tumblr is great.)
> 
> I know it's labor intensive for the person maintaining it, and as I'm posting here for the first time in about 5 years, I'm obviously not doing my share to contribute.  I just think it's sad that the Fassbender fandom has been taken over by a small legion who seem to have made it their goal to outdo the Benedict Cumberbatch fandom in sheer delusion and unpleasantness, and have either driven out everyone else or made it extremely unpleasant for them to stay.
> 
> If anybody has ideas, I don't even know if there is a PM feature here!  But I thought I'd put it out there.



Welcome Flatsy!  I hope you will stay and feel free to chime in whenever you want.  ITA it's not like it use to be with the fun banter and pleasant conversation and jokes of a fun, kind nature.  Many of our great members either just lurk now or have left altogether.  Everything changed around 18 months ago.  Coincidentally, around the same time things turned serious with Alicia.   
There have been times I've thought of leaving and I do a lot of chatting with folks in DM (people feel free to share a lot more there than on an open forum.  I've learned a lot. )  But this was my first Fassy "home" and I guess I'm too stubborn to let anyone run me out of my home.  Besides, we still manage to have some fun here and a lot of people don't come around nearly as much when the conversation is about Michael and his work.  


Word to the mods... the smileys for the new layout are way cuter.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> Is it the one where her dad referred to Michael as her bf and the daily mail wrote a whole article on it? Lol if they were a couple of course her dad would refer to him as her bf. Why was there a need for a whole article on that?


Oh yeah forgot about the dailymail article. Her parents did an interview for a swedish news channel I think... I guess Alicia forgot to tell her parents that she has a fraud act up of being "private" about her private life. Her parents seem nice honest people, wonder if the leech is adopted LOL. Her father is a psychiatrist which is pretty cool.


----------



## Selayang430

Jokers, negative energy, vulgar languages, full-blown jealousy won't drive me out of this forums . There are many nice fellow members here who share info, jokes, pictures and opinions. Meanwhile I learn a lot more about London. That's wonderful.


----------



## Selayang430

High on sugar - a Saturday night fever pose........


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> View attachment 3384415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High on sugar - a Saturday night fever pose........



Haha I love this one! I have a lot of gifs from that day, suuuper funny!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha I love this one! I have a lot of gifs from that day, suuuper funny!


Ya, it is gifs but I am still trying to figure out how to save gifs from different platforms and re-post here. 
Better see high on sugar pose than reading some high on bitter gourd posts!!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ya, it is gifs but I am still trying to figure out how to save gifs from different platforms and re-post here.
> Better see high on sugar pose than reading some high on bitter gourd posts!!









 yes!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Welcome Flatsy!  I hope you will stay and feel free to chime in whenever you want.  ITA it's not like it use to be with the fun banter and pleasant conversation and jokes of a fun, kind nature.  Many of our great members either just lurk now or have left altogether.  Everything changed around 18 months ago.  Coincidentally, around the same time things turned serious with Alicia.
> There have been times I've thought of leaving and I do a lot of chatting with folks in DM (people feel free to share a lot more there than on an open forum.  I've learned a lot. )  But this was my first Fassy "home" and I guess I'm too stubborn to let anyone run me out of my home.  Besides, we still manage to have some fun here and a lot of people don't come around nearly as much when the conversation is about Michael and his work.
> 
> 
> Word to the mods... the smileys for the new layout are way cuter.



Exactly!

I think it's interesting to observe the pattern of behaviour from some people towards Alicia and her and Michael being a couple. The longer the relationship lasts and the more obvious it is that she's in Michael's life indefinitely the more naked the spite and negativity. This suggests to me that such people must feel very threatened by Alicia and fearful of where the relationship is headed....a kind of  "backs against the wall" and going down fighting behaviour. I expect we will see a lot more of it in the coming months as more details emerge making it increasingly difficult to refute the seriousness of Michael and Alicia's relationship.


----------



## Morgane

Alicia is very very famous and relevant now that an Irish publication (which is being discussed everywhere.. ) is saying that they have an apartment/two apartments in North London. An Irish publication would never mention him.. 



kashlo said:


> Is it the one where her dad referred to Michael as her bf and the daily mail wrote a whole article on it? Lol if they were a couple of course her dad would refer to him as her bf. *Why was there a need for a whole article on that? *


Because that is The Daily Mail's modus operandi and she had  just won an Oscar. 



carmencrem said:


> Haha I love this one! I have a lot of gifs from that day, suuuper funny!


The shark gif is the best!


----------



## Selayang430

Waiting eagerly for foods like a kid - notice his hands .....
Seeing this I also feel hungry, got to get my breakfast at McDonald's now!


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Is it the one where her dad referred to Michael as her bf and the daily mail wrote a whole article on it? Lol if they were a couple of course her dad would refer to him as her bf. Why was there a need for a whole article on that?


Here's something to think about: How is it they never ask HIS parents any questions about his personal life? Could it be that they too wont comment about their son's private life? You would think his parents would say what a wonderful girl she is and she is his gf. But if Michael wont claim her, why should they? LOL


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Here's something to think about: How is it they never ask HIS parents any questions about his personal life? Could it be that they too wont comment about their son's private life? You would think his parents would say what a wonderful girl she is and she is his gf. But if Michael wont claim her, why should they? LOL


But but....Michael's mom was standing next to her! And she was smiling! Obviously she has accepted her as Michael's soul mate. You have to read the subtle (read non-existant) signs FassbenderLover


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> But but....Michael's mom was standing next to her! And she was smiling! Obviously she has accepted her as Michael's soul mate. You have to read the subtle (read non-existant) signs FassbenderLover


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Here's something to think about: How is it they never ask HIS parents any questions about his personal life? Could it be that they too wont comment about their son's private life? You would think his parents would say what a wonderful girl she is and she is his gf. But if Michael wont claim her, why should they? LOL


She is in michael's life _indefinitely_, dont you know?! Although Michael's thing with "this girl" is not for the world, so his parents respect that HAHA!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> She is in michael's life _indefinitely_, dont you know?! Although Michael's thing with "this girl" is not for the world, so his parents respect that HAHA!


 It's scary how people talk these days. I hate to think how it will be when they breakup.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> It's scary how people talk these days. I hate to think how it will be when they breakup.


I think everyone should be grateful the NHS exists.


----------



## Just Askin

Just because it exists...


----------



## JaneWT

Sorry - can't do the quote on this:  Posted by Flatsy:  _I have a question. As people keep pointing out: "this isn't a fan forum". Why isn't there one then? Or at least a place where people can post news and pictures of him and discuss what he's up to without having to read a repetitive chorus of hatred, absurd conspiracy theories and name-calling every single time? The conspiracy theorists have their tumblrs (although this small handful of people also feel the need to patrol the web, infecting every forum and gossip site with their hatred as well). What about a not-crazy tumblr? Or a collection of not-crazy tumblrs? (The "block" feature on tumblr is great.)_

It's exhausting reading through the repeated negativity.  Nothing will change these people's mindsets - nothing - and it is SO irritating having to wade through it all to get to the positive stuff!


----------



## JaneWT

God, I loved that buzz cut.


----------



## JaneWT

If this question has been asked on this forum before, I apologise, but can someone tell me if Michael has a scar on his chest?  I have noticed that between his pecs there looks like a jagged scar; in some pics, it's obvious (the Belmondo pics for Obsession (?) where he's bare-chested and has his fly open, for example) but in others it doesn't appear to be there.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> If this question has been asked on this forum before, I apologise, but can someone tell me if Michael has a scar on his chest?  I have noticed that between his pecs there looks like a jagged scar; in some pics, it's obvious (the Belmondo pics for Obsession (?) where he's bare-chested and has his fly open, for example) but in others it doesn't appear to be there.



Nope, don't think so! I know he has two scars on his face, one above the upper lip, one on his chin.. Don't know about his chest! Never heard about it! Can you post the pics please?


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Sorry - can't do the quote on this:  Posted by Flatsy:  _I have a question. As people keep pointing out: "this isn't a fan forum". Why isn't there one then? Or at least a place where people can post news and pictures of him and discuss what he's up to without having to read a repetitive chorus of hatred, absurd conspiracy theories and name-calling every single time? The conspiracy theorists have their tumblrs (although this small handful of people also feel the need to patrol the web, infecting every forum and gossip site with their hatred as well). What about a not-crazy tumblr? Or a collection of not-crazy tumblrs? (The "block" feature on tumblr is great.)_
> 
> It's exhausting reading through the repeated negativity.  Nothing will change these people's mindsets - nothing - and it is SO irritating having to wade through it all to get to the positive stuff!



I know - so tedious.... and depressing to realise there are people with this kind of predilection and attitude. I believe there are still some Cumberbatch fans who insist his marriage was PR/fake and his wife carries around a fake baby... Those who dish the negativity on Michael and Alicia display identical behaviour so I guess we must expect plenty more of this as things between the couple progress.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> If this question has been asked on this forum before, I apologise, but can someone tell me if Michael has a scar on his chest?  I have noticed that between his pecs there looks like a jagged scar; in some pics, it's obvious (the Belmondo pics for Obsession (?) where he's bare-chested and has his fly open, for example) but in others it doesn't appear to be there.



It definitely looks like Michael has some kind of scar/indentation in some pics.... I noticed the same when he was bare chested in Fish Tank. Here's a still that illustrates it:


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks for the replies. I know about the ones on his face.  

Yes, it is that one, Pearlyqueen.  Can see a little bit in the pic attached.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, especially if you zoom in.

Also a good excuse to look at that pic again!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Thanks for the replies. I know about the ones on his face.
> 
> Yes, it is that one, Pearlyqueen.  Can see a little bit in the pic attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , especially if you zoom in.
> 
> Also a good excuse to look at that pic again!



Haha - it is indeed a good excuse [emoji3]

Will have to do some more "research" in this area [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

For research purposes only.


----------



## Just Askin

These are for comparison...or something...


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3384711
> View attachment 3384712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for comparison...or something...



Long hair doesn't suit him at all, looked odd and like many days didn't wash his hair


----------



## Selayang430

Fassbender's countrymen - Irish fans are the best! "I sold my best cow to get here!". They are also very friendly with rival Belgian fans


----------



## girlwhowaited

JaneWT said:


> If this question has been asked on this forum before, I apologise, but can someone tell me if Michael has a scar on his chest?  I have noticed that between his pecs there looks like a jagged scar; in some pics, it's obvious (the Belmondo pics for Obsession (?) where he's bare-chested and has his fly open, for example) but in others it doesn't appear to be there.



He has had it for a very long time. He did have a car accident in Ireland when he was younger. He mentioned in a interview years ago ( on Top Gear I think) so maybe that's where he got it from?


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> If this question has been asked on this forum before, I apologise, but can someone tell me if Michael has a scar on his chest?  I have noticed that between his pecs there looks like a jagged scar; in some pics, it's obvious (the Belmondo pics for Obsession (?) where he's bare-chested and has his fly open, for example) but in others it doesn't appear to be there.


I think he just has a pigeon chest when he loses weight as he seems to have very little body fat.  I don't personally see a scar. Have a look at a high def pic of shirtless Macbeth and it's gone. Set of pecs make all the difference lol
Hey...eyes on his chest woman!!!


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> He has had it for a very long time. He did have a car accident in Ireland when he was younger. He mentioned in a interview years ago ( on Top Gear I think) so maybe that's where he got it from?



Omg I saw that interview many times but I don't remember about that accident. Omg. Thank you!!! It's true, he has the scar.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Long hair doesn't suit him at all, looked odd and like many days didn't wash his hair


Thank Gawd it wasn't his own hair.
Training for 300


----------



## carmencrem

I'm in my room now so I have some time to think about Michael's scar on his chest... Honestly, I noticed it in Fish Tank, but then I never saw it. I saw the Top Gear interview many times but i don't remember about him saying about his accident. We need to find it! Thank you btw


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I'm in my room now so I have some time to think about Michael's scar on his chest... Honestly, I noticed it in Fish Tank, but then I never saw it. I saw the Top Gear interview many times but i don't remember about him saying about his accident. We need to find it! Thank you btw



Love this interview.
And a bonus


----------



## Just Askin

http://21topgear.com/michael-fassbender-interview-lap/
http://21topgear.com/james-mcavoy-interview-lap/
Copy and Paste for Apple


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> http://21topgear.com/michael-fassbender-interview-lap/
> http://21topgear.com/james-mcavoy-interview-lap/
> Copy and Paste.



[emoji1316][emoji1317][emoji57][emoji41]


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I think he just has a pigeon chest when he loses weight.... I don't personally see a scar. Have a look at a high def pic of shirtless Macbeth and it's gone. Set of pecs make all the difference lol
> Hey...eyes on his chest woman!!!



Sometimes I do see a scar and sometimes I don't.  It's really weird.

Eyes.....up!!!


----------



## JaneWT

With that Top Gear interview I was under the impression that the accident was more of a prang than an actual crash - nothing serious.

When the scar is visible it is definitely jagged and certainly not a medical incision.  Very mysterious....


----------



## mollie12

LOL, he does not have a scar on his chest.


----------



## carmencrem

Well I didn't know anything about this scar tbh, and I know many things about him... Never read about it. Maybe it's just the shape of his sternum...


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-could-be-the-actress-to-watch-in-2015.html
Interview from Dec '15. Maybe they're just gonna use her flat.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I'm surprised the article isn't posted in her own thread, guess no one cares that much about her. She is defined by being Michael's "gf" after all


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-could-be-the-actress-to-watch-in-2015.html
> Interview from Dec '15. Maybe they're just gonna use her flat.



Actually a flat is good enough for 2 occupants - live modestly instead of living in excess. 
These few days spent some  times reading about tiddleswift, tonnes of funny quotes n comments.


----------



## Allie28

*Noomi Rapace Will Be in ‘Alien: Covenant’ After All
http://collider.com/alien-covenant-noomi-rapace/
*


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...er-could-be-the-actress-to-watch-in-2015.html
> Interview from Dec '15. Maybe they're just gonna use her flat.



Interesting, thank you!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> *Noomi Rapace Will Be in ‘Alien: Covenant’ After All
> http://collider.com/alien-covenant-noomi-rapace/
> *



Such a good news! I'm glad, I like her.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I'm surprised the article isn't posted in her own thread, guess no one cares that much about her. She is defined by being Michael's "gf" after all


Why suprised? I only go on this thread. It was relevant to a conversation some of us were having the other day. I happened to come across it whilst searching for something totally unrelated. I Care about her as much as any other person on this planet, regardless of who she is or is not dating, regardless of how good or bad an actress I feel her to be. I gather you are really into Fassbender. Would love to see some of your favourites articles, pics or interviews of him if you ever have time. I'm sure it would only take the same amount of time to post as it does to post a criticism about what I have bothered to put up. ✌


----------



## Allie28

http://www.michaelfassbender.org/frankpremieredublinleavinghotel.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> *Noomi Rapace Will Be in ‘Alien: Covenant’ After All
> http://collider.com/alien-covenant-noomi-rapace/
> *



Indiewire is also reporting Noomi is currently on the Alien Covenant set - says she will be shooting there for one week:

http://www.indiewire.com/2016/06/al...michael-fassbender-ridley-scott-2-1201691175/


----------



## Morgane

I'm glad she's back.



Just Askin said:


> Why suprised? I only go on this thread. *It was relevant to a conversation some of us were having the other day.* I happened to come across it whilst searching for something totally unrelated. I Care about her as much as any other person on this planet, regardless of who she is or is not dating, regardless of how good or bad an actress I feel her to be. I gather you are really into Fassbender. Would love to see some of your favourites articles, pics or interviews of him if you ever have time. I'm sure it would only take the same amount of time to post as it does to post a criticism about what I have bothered to put up. ✌


Considering that other people post comments about her that are not relevant to this thread,I don't see any problem.


----------



## Just Askin

Cooorrrrrrrr. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Just Askin

Saw this today. Made me wonder. Do some people actually believe they have some sort of influence or connection with Fassbender? Do some fans think he actually looks at these blogs? What do you think?


----------



## Just Askin

This is a breath of fresh air
http://fassytears.tumblr.com


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Indiewire is also reporting Noomi is currently on the Alien Covenant set - says she will be shooting there for one week:
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/2016/06/al...michael-fassbender-ridley-scott-2-1201691175/


One week? Only minutes of screen time, then. Just enough time to see her take David's head out of her duffle bag and put it in the fridge.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> This is a breath of fresh air
> http://fassytears.tumblr.com


Is this in response to you guys saying you wanted a place that was more positive? lol fail. All I see is hate for people who don't like AV or Vikassy. So much for positivity hahaha


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Why suprised? I only go on this thread. It was relevant to a conversation some of us were having the other day. I happened to come across it whilst searching for something totally unrelated. I Care about her as much as any other person on this planet, regardless of who she is or is not dating, regardless of how good or bad an actress I feel her to be. I gather you are really into Fassbender. Would love to see some of your favourites articles, pics or interviews of him if you ever have time. I'm sure it would only take the same amount of time to post as it does to post a criticism about what I have bothered to put up. ✌


 You care about her and love her work, yet something that's regarding to her is not posted on her thread its posted here. I get it tho, he is to be defined by dating her after all but not so with her since there are some who would like her to be known for her work and not who she dates. As for me posting articles and such about Michael, well everyone else seems to be doing a wonderful job doing so, besides, I have other things to occupy my time, I'm not on the internet 24/7. If I want to make a post where I critique your favorite actress, then I shall do so. My apologies if its not welcomed but frankly since she matters not to me then I will criticize as I see fit. I am utilizing my time to do so after all and there is a problem with that then I do not care. Must I repeat that as an actress she has subjected herself to criticism not only by the public but also by those in the entertainment industry as well. If those who admire her do not wish to hear a negative comment about her then it would suit her to not be apart of this business, that way they would'nt feel the need to endure such harsh criticism. Plenty of times Michael have been criticized and I choose to ignore. Now if he is to be spoken of in a manner that is not pleasing, then so is she. I shall continue to critique her as I see fit


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Is this in response to you guys saying you wanted a place that was more positive? lol fail. All I see it hate for people who don't like AV or Vikassy. So much for positivity hahaha



Quoting an example -- If a mad dog barking daily in day out at the backyard of my house and at times I can't stand the annoyance and scold it back, it is ......normal response though it won't stop the nonsense anyway. 
I love the pics / gif that posted there.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Quoting an example -- If a mad dog barking daily in day out at the backyard of my house and at times I can't stand the annoyance and scold it back, it is ......normal response though it won't stop the nonsense anyway.
> I love the pics / gif that posted there.


Except the dog isn't even barking at you. People were just having discussions amongst themselves but for some reason you people felt the need to involve yourself in the conversation. The comparison doesn't even make sense anyway because ALL I see on that tumblr blog FassyTears is hate. Your comparison would be more apt if the blog usually was only about the love of Fass and they just happen to lose control one time. But that really doesn't seem to be the case here. It looks like they started the blog with the intention of hating of the 'haters'. Great logic.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Is this in response to you guys saying you wanted a place that was more positive? lol fail. All I see is hate for people who don't like AV or Vikassy. So much for positivity hahaha


How on earth have you found hate and negativity in me posting a link to a blog that will only post positive things about Michael Fassbender???


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> You care about her and love her work, yet something that's regarding to her is not posted on her thread its posted here. I get it tho, he is to be defined by dating her after all but not so with her since there are some who would like her to be known for her work and not who she dates. As for me posting articles and such about Michael, well everyone else seems to be doing a wonderful job doing so, besides, I have other things to occupy my time, I'm not on the internet 24/7. If I want to make a post where I critique your favorite actress, then I shall do so. My apologies if its not welcomed but frankly since she matters not to me then I will criticize as I see fit. I am utilizing my time to do so after all and there is a problem with that then I do not care. Must I repeat that as an actress she has subjected herself to criticism not only by the public but also by those in the entertainment industry as well. If those who admire her do not wish to hear a negative comment about her then it would suit her to not be apart of this business, that way they would'nt feel the need to endure such harsh criticism. Plenty of times Michael have been criticized and I choose to ignore. Now if he is to be spoken of in a manner that is not pleasing, then so is she. I shall continue to critique her as I see fit


I think you have misunderstood me. I don't think they are 'defined' by each other, I do think they are dating each other. I don't care if you criticise them, I do care that you criticise my posts constantly (well I don't care that much  to be honest but..).  I was pointing out that it would take the same amount of time to post something pro Fassbender as it does to post a negative comment about something I have bothered to post. Of course you should post what you want, as will I, it's an open forum after all. I am curious as to why some people only pop up occasionally and never to post anything fresh but seemingly just to have a dig at other people's posts. It's very tedious to read. That being said, have a nice day.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> How on earth have you found hate and negativity in me posting a link to a blog that will only post positive things about Michael Fassbender???


I'm obviously talking about the blog itself. But you are spreading negativity by promoting that blog too. Also, you think that blog only posts positive stuff about Fass? LOLLOLOL go take another look.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> I think you have misunderstood me. I don't they are 'defined' by each other, I do think they are dating each other. I don't care if you criticise them, I do care that you criticise my posts constantly (well I don't care that much  to be honest but..).  I was pointing out that it would take the same amount of time to post something pro Fassbender as it does to post a negative comment about something I have bothered to post. Of course you should post what you want, as will I, it's an open forum after all. I am curious as to why some people only pop up occasionally and never to post anything fresh but seemingly just to have a dig at other people's posts. It's very tedious to read. That being said, have a nice day.


May I remind you that there is an ignore button? If it is tedious please put 'some people' on ignore


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Except the dog isn't even barking at you. People were just having discussions amongst themselves but for some reason you people felt the need to involve yourself in the conversation. The comparison doesn't even make sense anyway because ALL I see on that tumblr blog FassyTears is hate. Your comparison would be more apt if the blog usually was only about the love of Fass and they just happen to lose control one time. But that really doesn't seem to be the case here. It looks like they started the blog with the intention of hating of the 'haters'. Great logic.


I see it differently. I see a blog that chooses to post positive things about Fassbender. I see bloggers who are fed up of seeing all the nasty, negative things that are being put out there about Fassbender and his girlfriend. I see a blog that choose anons posts that celebrate Fassbender with whoever he happens to be dating, as opposed to choosing anon posts that are derogatory about Fassbender and portray him as some sort of slut who can't keep his pants up and is a complete fool. If you know you don't like the blog no one is forcing you to go back on it. I was pointing it out to people who may not have seen it. Nice pics, funny comments. I think that's allowed, right? I personally will continue to post about them on this thread for as long as they are a couple. If they split, sad for him but I will then post about whoever is relevant to him. I hope they don't split anytime soon, hope this is the real thing. Can't wait for them to both settle back in London, whatever the area.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> May I remind you that there is an ignore button? If it is tedious please put 'some people' on ignore


Thanks for that. I would imagine the ignore button is also useful to get rid of posts that accepts Fassbender and Vikander as a couple, although that would probably mean putting 95% of members of this thread on ignore and may limit available posters to about 5. But hey it's just a suggestion to people who are constantly bothered by things like this:


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> I'm obviously talking about the blog itself. But you are spreading negativity by promoting that blog too. Also, you think that blog only posts positive stuff about Fass? LOLLOLOL go take another look.


It posts negative stuff about a few blogs that demean Fassbender to the lowest form. As a fan of Fassbender I am happy to post a link to a blog that does this. It is funny and leaves me smiling. Am I supposed to feel bad because it is a parody of a few blogs that I personally feel are run by people of questionable stability, blogs that carefully manipulate what they post to make Fassbender look like a piece of brainless meat, who portray a woman with talent and ambition as only having made things start to happen because she opened her legs, openly calling her a whore. I personally will frequently be checking the blog. Think it's brilliant. Here's the link again for those that missed it first time:
http://fassytears.tumblr.com


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> I see it differently. I see a blog that chooses to post positive things about Fassbender. I see bloggers who are fed up of seeing all the nasty, negative things that are being put out there about Fassbender and his girlfriend. I see a blog that choose anons posts that celebrate Fassbender with whoever he happens to be dating, as opposed to choosing anon posts that are derogatory about Fassbender and portray him as some sort of slut who can't keep his pants up and is a complete fool. If you know you don't like the blog no one is forcing you to go back on it. I was pointing it out to people who may not have seen it. Nice pics, funny comments. I think that's allowed, right? I personally will continue to post about them on this thread for as long as they are a couple. If they split, sad for him but I will then post about whoever is relevant to him. I hope they don't split anytime soon, hope this is the real thing. Can't wait for them to both settle back in London, whatever the area.


This is a nice speech but those who choose to stick with reality can see that all that blog is doing is complaining.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Thanks for that. I would imagine the ignore button is also useful to get rid of posts that accepts Fassbender and Vikander as a couple, although that would probably mean putting 95% of members of this thread on ignore and may limit available posters to about 5. But hey it's just a suggestion to people who are constantly bothered by things like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387468



I have never complained about this forum so I really don't get your logic in telling me about the ignore button. 

Your attempt at getting me riled up is so hilarious. Almost as transparent as AV's pap pics. Unfortunately  for you I don't really care either way about seeing pics of those two together.


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> Except the dog isn't even barking at you. People were just having discussions amongst themselves but for some reason you people felt the need to involve yourself in the conversation. The comparison doesn't even make sense anyway because ALL I see on that tumblr blog FassyTears is hate. Your comparison would be more apt if the blog usually was only about the love of Fass and they just happen to lose control one time. But that really doesn't seem to be the case here. It looks like they started the blog with the intention of hating of the 'haters'. Great logic.



The blog use a relax and humorous approach to debug the accusations without going to lengthy argument. This is why I like it, not to forget the term "omnipresent God" - great! 
Let's see how beautiful fass' eyelashes are.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> This is a nice speech but those who choose to stick with reality can see that all that blog is doing is complaining.


"Reality is a relative concept"


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> I have never complained about this forum so I really don't get your logic in telling me about the ignore button.
> 
> Your attempt at getting me riled up is so hilarious. Almost as transparent as AV's pap pics. Unfortunately  for you I don't really care either way about seeing pics of those two together.


Sorry. I must be mistaking you for someone else. Can't think who. Apologies for my mix up.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> "Reality is a relative concept"


Thank god you said that. Explains a lot about the way some people on here think.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Sorry. I must be mistaking you for someone else. Can't think who. Apologies for my mix up.


No problem.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> Except the dog isn't even barking at you. People were just having discussions amongst themselves but for some reason you people felt the need to involve yourself in the conversation. The comparison doesn't even make sense anyway because ALL I see on that tumblr blog FassyTears is hate. Your comparison would be more apt if the blog usually was only about the love of Fass and they just happen to lose control one time. But that really doesn't seem to be the case here. It looks like they started the blog with the intention of hating of the 'haters'. Great logic.


Can you believe some people make the royal effort to go on tumblr and on their own accord read blogs like Fassytea and WC that are obviously anti vikander, then proceed to get upset about them and go on to make other blogs that mock the said blogs. At the same time they are also talking about "positivity" on this page  while simultaneously spreading a version of hate and talking about not wanting to bring tumblr drama to purseforum. Oh jeez! LOL


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> You care about her and love her work, yet something that's regarding to her is not posted on her thread its posted here. I get it tho, he is to be defined by dating her after all but not so with her since there are some who would like her to be known for her work and not who she dates. As for me posting articles and such about Michael, well everyone else seems to be doing a wonderful job doing so, besides, I have other things to occupy my time, I'm not on the internet 24/7. If I want to make a post where I critique your favorite actress, then I shall do so. My apologies if its not welcomed but frankly since she matters not to me then I will criticize as I see fit. I am utilizing my time to do so after all and there is a problem with that then I do not care. Must I repeat that as an actress she has subjected herself to criticism not only by the public but also by those in the entertainment industry as well. If those who admire her do not wish to hear a negative comment about her then it would suit her to not be apart of this business, that way they would'nt feel the need to endure such harsh criticism. Plenty of times Michael have been criticized and I choose to ignore. Now if he is to be spoken of in a manner that is not pleasing, then so is she. I shall continue to critique her as I see fit


 I agree with everything you said. Especially the part about not reading criticism on Michael. I have never been on a tumblr blog that criticizes Michael for a variety of reasons, and I know there are several blogs that exist to do criticise him. So I will never understand why the leech's "fans" busy themselves every single day updating themselves on things people are saying about her that are not pleasant. Guess its more about being involved in drama than actually being a fan.


----------



## JaneWT

Wouldn't it be nice if there was some more news or a pic soon?!!  With the recent info that Noomi Rapace has joined the Covenant cast, I am almost expecting to see a freshly-dyed blonde Michael popping up soon, indicating that they are shooting his Android David scenes.  

It feels like he's been shooting Covenant forever.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there was some more news or a pic soon?!!  With the recent info that Noomi Rapace has joined the Covenant cast, I am almost expecting to see a freshly-dyed blonde Michael popping up soon, indicating that they are shooting his Android David scenes.
> 
> It feels like he's been shooting Covenant forever.


Yeah I really think we will see a blond Fassbender soon (please let them use hair line friendly products lol). This dry spell is soon to be followed by a flood. How many films are in the bag already?!


----------



## Selayang430

JaneWT said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there was some more news or a pic soon?!!  With the recent info that Noomi Rapace has joined the Covenant cast, I am almost expecting to see a freshly-dyed blonde Michael popping up soon, indicating that they are shooting his Android David scenes.
> 
> It feels like he's been shooting Covenant forever.



For the time being , have a manip with a blonde David in period costume, just ignore the long nails , big turn off .


----------



## Just Askin

miasharma said:


> Can you believe some people make the royal effort to go on tumblr and on their own accord read blogs like Fassytea and WC that are obviously anti vikander, then proceed to get upset about them and go on to make other blogs that mock the said blogs. At the same time they are also talking about "positivity" on this page  while simultaneously spreading a version of hate and talking about not wanting to bring tumblr drama to purseforum. Oh jeez! LOL


Again with the posts about posters. Boring Babe, boring.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I really think we will see a blond Fassbender soon (please let them use hair line friendly products lol). This dry spell is soon to be followed by a flood. How many films are in the bag already?!


Enough to see us through the drought when he takes time off for the rest of the year, hopefully!  

I know X-Men was recently released, but that felt a bit like a non-event to be honest.  Staid promo and stale film (apart from THAT scene).  Looking forward to some fresh films and decent interviews!


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Enough to see us through the drought when he takes time off for the rest of the year, hopefully!
> 
> I know X-Men was recently released, but that felt a bit like a non-event to be honest.  Staid promo and stale film (apart from THAT scene).  Looking forward to some fresh films and decent interviews!


I think we have been spoilt with past Fassbender/McAvoy shenanigans lol


----------



## Just Askin

Loving it! 
http://totalfilm.tumblr.com original post


----------



## mchris55

The only reason for this uptake in "fascination" is that Tulip Fever opens in a few weeks and it has no audience.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Can you believe some people make the royal effort to go on tumblr and on their own accord read blogs like Fassytea and WC that are obviously anti vikander, then proceed to get upset about them and go on to make other blogs that mock the said blogs. At the same time they are also talking about "positivity" on this page  while simultaneously spreading a version of hate and talking about not wanting to bring tumblr drama to purseforum. Oh jeez! LOL


The lack of self-awareness really gets me. And the transparent efforts to bring in AV into this thread when it's not relevant whatsoever just to rile people up/get her more attention is so funny.


----------



## kashlo

mchris55 said:


> The only reason for this uptake in "fascination" is that Tulip Fever opens in a few weeks and it has no audience.


That film looks like a snoozefest. Even Waltz looks boring. He seems to be missing a certain spark going by the trailer.


----------



## Just Askin

Talk about inadvertent advertising. I knew nothing about Fassbenders g/f new film. But I do now lol.  Thanks.


----------



## Selayang430

A blog starts the work to collect all Michael 's work, about anything and everything. Here is his Guinness Stout time ( I prefer Kilkenny for black beer)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Sorry. I must be mistaking you for someone else. Can't think who. Apologies for my mix up.



You too?!! Llllloooolllll


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there was some more news or a pic soon?!!  With the recent info that Noomi Rapace has joined the Covenant cast, I am almost expecting to see a freshly-dyed blonde Michael popping up soon, indicating that they are shooting his Android David scenes.
> 
> It feels like he's been shooting Covenant forever.



 I really don't think Michael is going to be blond at all in Covenant, but if he is I think it more likely he will wear a wig. He's been filming for close to 3 months (can't be much longer?!) and if he was going to dye his hair I think it would have been done by now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> It posts negative stuff about a few blogs that demean Fassbender to the lowest form. As a fan of Fassbender I am happy to post a link to a blog that does this. It is funny and leaves me smiling. Am I supposed to feel bad because it is a parody of a few blogs that I personally feel are run by people of questionable stability, blogs that carefully manipulate what they post to make Fassbender look like a piece of brainless meat, who portray a woman with talent and ambition as only having made things start to happen because she opened her legs, openly calling her a whore. I personally will frequently be checking the blog. Think it's brilliant. Here's the link again for those that missed it first time:
> http://fassytears.tumblr.com



Amen to that! The new tumblr is indeed a refreshing change and it's nice to find a place that is supportive of Michael, his work and his relationship. [emoji3]

I normally avoid tumblr like the plague - as you say, peculiar people portraying Michael as a brain dead sex maniac who's being manipulated/blackmailed by Hollywood moguls just to "explain" his nearly 2 year romance with the lovely Alicia. I mean why on earth would he fall in love with a beautiful, talented, educated, supportive woman like her? And an Oscar winner now too! And let's disregard other important factors,  that they are both European with shared cultures and values and both choose to live in London - together it seems [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Amen to that! The new tumblr is indeed a refreshing change and it's nice to find a place that is supportive of Michael, his work and his relationship. [emoji3]
> 
> I normally avoid tumblr like the plague - as you say, peculiar people portraying Michael as a brain dead sex maniac who's being manipulated/blackmailed by Hollywood moguls just to "explain" his nearly 2 year romance with the lovely Alicia. I mean why on earth would he fall in love with a beautiful, talented, educated, supportive woman like her? And an Oscar winner now too! And let's disregard other important factors,  that they are both European with shared cultures and values and both choose to live in London - together it seems [emoji6]


Wow. You've obviously had your Weetabix this morning. Well put.


----------



## Just Askin

This exactly


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> I really don't think Michael is going to be blond at all in Covenant, but if he is I think it more likely he will wear a wig. He's been filming for close to 3 months (can't be much longer?!) and if he was going to dye his hair I think it would have been done by now.


Possibly, yes, but I think Michael is filming two roles and he's done with the 'human' version of David and is now - after a short break in filming in which we saw his pics with Alicia - on to filming the other version of David, i.e. the blonde version.  

Either way, if we do see him blonde, I hope it's not a wig.  Wigs are awful!


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Thank god you said that. Explains a lot about the way some people on here think.


Are you mocking other members tut tut


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> I agree with everything you said. Especially the part about not reading criticism on Michael. I have never been on a tumblr blog that criticizes Michael for a variety of reasons, and I know there are several blogs that exist to do criticise him. So I will never understand why the leech's "fans" busy themselves every single day updating themselves on things people are saying about her that are not pleasant. Guess its more about being involved in drama than actually being a fan.


 Her fans don't like her and the relationship to be criticized, prefers positivity and don't want drama, yet have no problems going to other social media sites looking for and causing drama


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> I think you have misunderstood me. I don't think they are 'defined' by each other, I do think they are dating each other. I don't care if you criticise them, I do care that you criticise my posts constantly (well I don't care that much  to be honest but..).  I was pointing out that it would take the same amount of time to post something pro Fassbender as it does to post a negative comment about something I have bothered to post. Of course you should post what you want, as will I, it's an open forum after all. I am curious as to why some people only pop up occasionally and never to post anything fresh but seemingly just to have a dig at other people's posts. It's very tedious to read. That being said, have a nice day.


 I had to scratch my head on this one cuz, what do you mean I criticize your post constantly? That would mean that for every time you make a post, I comment on it and if you check thoroughly, I do no such thing. Most of the time when I post, it's not a direct response to you (since you wish to take it personally), however you quote and reply to my post which in turn I reply to. But if you should check, most of the posters that are fans of AV, when they post, I do not reply directly to them, quotes included. I reply at free will. Now if some wish to take it personally, then it's them. And if I so wish to spend my time only posting a negative comment when the need arises then so be it. I doubt there is a problem with that. If I feel like speaking negatively on AV and the relationship, pap strolls and such then I am free to do it. If a poster do not like or agree then they have the option to either ignore or simply scroll along. There are plenty of times that's exactly what I do. With that being said, have a good day


----------



## Flatsy

Since I was the one who expressed a desire for a "positive" place for discussion of Fassy, I meant positive (or at least polite) about Fassy.  I have no problem with jerks who are ruining the fandom with their nastiness and misogyny getting dragged for it.  They don't deserve positivity.  Not referring to anyone here of course, just tumblr LOL.

But that's a little beside the point since whoever started that blog did not consult with me about the content.  I certainly didn't see anything on that blog that said its mission was positivity.


----------



## Allie28

Flatsy said:


> Since I was the one who expressed a desire for a "positive" place for discussion of Fassy, I meant positive (or at least polite) about Fassy.  I have no problem with jerks who are ruining the fandom with their nastiness and misogyny getting dragged for it.  They don't deserve positivity.  Not referring to anyone here of course, just tumblr LOL.
> 
> But that's a little beside the point since whoever started that blog did not consult with me about the content.  I certainly didn't see anything on that blog that said its mission was positivity.



I think it's funny that people are all of the sudden concerned about positivity, being respectful, and not hurting any feelings when they have shown no concern whatsoever about any of this towards Michael and Alicia and their fans.  I've never in my life seen so much vile and venom directed at any individual just because they are dating their fantasy guy.  And if you dare like her, or at least respect the fact she's Michael's gf, you get the same treatment.  Honestly, where has all this concern for being positive and respectful been hiding for the last two years?  Because I surely haven't seen any of it.  Especially not from those who are now crying foul because they are getting a small taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Just Askin

I posted a link to a tumblr ac that is about Fassbender and that I found amusing. It is a parody of the b.s  blogs about Fassbender .I don't know who started it and don't have a mind to find out. I am enjoying it for what it is, a mockery of some not so nice views. The b.s only post anons that suit their arguement, Fassy Tears does the same. I enjoy FTears posts, I don't like the b.s blogs ones. I try to post things I like and think others may enjoy.  Some have had great reaction, some non and some have had the same few members getting their fangs out again and again. Post after post -nothing. Mention Alicia Vikander is snuggled up with Fassbender and Hey Presto! As I said earlier, very tedious. How many members are there watching this thread???
Glad Fassbender has found a beautiful Brown Eyed Babe that is utilising her talent and living life to the full.That can only be a good thing for Michael, right?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I posted a link to a tumblr ac that is about Fassbender and that I found amusing. It is a parody of the b.s  blogs about Fassbender .I don't know who started it and don't have a mind to find out. I am enjoying it for what it is, a mockery of some not so nice views. The b.s only post anons that suit their arguement, Fassy Tears does the same. I enjoy FTears posts, I don't like the b.s blogs ones. I try to post things I like and think others may enjoy.  Some have had great reaction, some non and some have had the same few members getting their fangs out again and again. Post after post -nothing. Mention Alicia Vikander is snuggled up with Fassbender and Hey Presto! As I said earlier, very tedious. How many members are there watching this thread???
> Glad Fassbender has found a beautiful Brown Eyed Babe that is utilising her talent and living life to the full.That can only be a good thing for Michael, right?



I like your posts and thanks for the FTears link. Also feeling glad that Fassbender has  found a brown eyes young lady who works hard and has a career of her own.


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> Since I was the one who expressed a desire for a "positive" place for discussion of Fassy, I meant positive (or at least polite) about Fassy.  I have no problem with jerks who are ruining the fandom with their nastiness and misogyny getting dragged for it.  They don't deserve positivity.  Not referring to anyone here of course, just tumblr LOL.
> 
> But that's a little beside the point since whoever started that blog did not consult with me about the content.  I certainly didn't see anything on that blog that said its mission was positivity.


I doubt the blogger sent out a survey before they started. It has nothing to do with PF. I'd imagine they were as fed up as some of us are at seeing so much bad vibes directed towards Fassbender. I see it as positive because it is pro Fassbender and Vikander and anti delusional "Vikander stole my potential husband so i'm gonna devote my time to hating her" blogs. If only they could convert all that energy into doing something worthwhile in the world.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I think it's funny that people are all of the sudden concerned about positivity, being respectful, and not hurting any feelings when they have shown no concern whatsoever about any of this towards Michael and Alicia and their fans.  I've never in my life seen so much vile and venom directed at any individual just because they are dating their fantasy guy.  And if you dare like her, or at least respect the fact she's Michael's gf, you get the same treatment.  Honestly, where has all this concern for being positive and respectful been hiding for the last two years?  Because I surely haven't seen any of it.  Especially not from those who are now crying foul because they are getting a small taste of their own medicine.



Excellent post - I totally agree with every single word of this [emoji106]


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Post after post -nothing. Mention Alicia Vikander is snuggled up with Fassbender and Hey Presto!



I've noticed this too.  No replies or contributions to anything relating to his work but a new pic or sighting with Alicia and there's 10 pages of discussion.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I had to scratch my head on this one cuz, what do you mean I criticize your post constantly? That would mean that for every time you make a post, I comment on it and if you check thoroughly, I do no such thing. Most of the time when I post, it's not a direct response to you (since you wish to take it personally), however you quote and reply to my post which in turn I reply to. But if you should check, most of the posters that are fans of AV, when they post, I do not reply directly to them, quotes included. I reply at free will. Now if some wish to take it personally, then it's them. And if I so wish to spend my time only posting a negative comment when the need arises then so be it. I doubt there is a problem with that. If I feel like speaking negatively on AV and the relationship, pap strolls and such then I am free to do it. If a poster do not like or agree then they have the option to either ignore or simply scroll along. There are plenty of times that's exactly what I do. With that being said, have a good day


You frequently post in obvious reaction to  posts I have made. But only the ones that mention Vikander, never to a pic or an article or a general chat about Fassbender. You can say what you like, not gonna change reality, Just gets a bit annoying. Job well done.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I've noticed this too.  No replies or contributions to anything relating to his work but a new pic or sighting with Alicia and there's 10 pages of discussion.



I wouldn't go so far as calling it a "discussion" after every new pic or sighting of Alicia with Michael; more like a fresh trashing of Alicia with the liberal use of the word "leech" to describe her and repetitious posts about them being in a showmance and not a real couple...every single time!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I've noticed this too.  No replies or contributions to anything relating to his work but a new pic or sighting with Alicia and there's 10 pages of discussion.



To contribute you have to really like Fassy, (or to have time to write), you know. I'm glad you love him. [emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

The love Fassbender would show the tumblr crazies if he ever met them...metaphorically speaking of course.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I've noticed this too.  No replies or contributions to anything relating to his work but a new pic or sighting with Alicia and there's 10 pages of discussion.





pearlyqueen said:


> I wouldn't go so far as calling it a "discussion" after every new pic or sighting of Alicia with Michael; more like a fresh trashing of Alicia with the liberal use of the word "leech" to describe her and repetitious posts about them being in a showmance and not a real couple...every single time!





carmencrem said:


> To contribute you have to really like Fassy, (or to have time to write), you know. I'm glad you love him. [emoji177]



You guys don't say. 

btw, still getting used to this new upgraded PF.


----------



## FassbenderLover

And here I thought AV gets criticized by Michael's fans only. Not the case here https://t.co/lAyDKjA8Yt 
Cant wait til TLBO comes out, I bet Michael will be superb in it


----------



## gingerglory

JaneWT said:


> Possibly, yes, but I think Michael is filming two roles and he's done with the 'human' version of David and is now - after a short break in filming in which we saw his pics with Alicia - on to filming the other version of David, i.e. the blonde version.
> 
> Either way, if we do see him blonde, I hope it's not a wig.  Wigs are awful!


Yeah, I don't like wigs either. I think he wore a wig for that viral marketing video "Happy Birthday, David" for Prometheus, which was shot after the film wrapped and he already cut his dyed hair. The video is brilliant but that wig is little distracting, nothing like the real blonde hair in the film. 

And other thing, if it takes him two and a half months to film the "human" version of David, then this version may have more screen time than the android David, which also leads my other question, how much screen time the android David has? considering Noomi joining and filming a week or more...If the film finishes by the end of July, is the rest time all for filming the android David? But either way, I think this time, Michael definitely has more screen time than he in Prometheus, considering him playing more than one character and he's been on set all this time. It looks like a major lead, instead of a major supporting to me.


----------



## gingerglory

> It's the last thing a film crew would want to hear about part-way through filming a high-budget film.
> 
> Veteran director Ridley Scott was left nursing an injured wrist this week on the Sydney set of his new film Alien: Covenant, after he accidentally walked into a forklift and tripped over.
> 
> According to The Daily Telegraph, the English film legend was busily reading the script when the large machine drove towards him.
> 
> 'Everyone on set was so worried the guy driving the fork lift was going to cop a spray, but Ridley took it like a man, apologises and said it was his fault and just got on with it,' a cast-member told The Daily Telegraph.
> 
> 
> 'The cast and crew have been saying how his reaction to the incident says so much about his nature and professionalism'.
> 
> 
> 
> 'He is now getting around on set with a black cast', the source continued.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iding-forklift-Sydney-set-Alien-Covenant.html


----------



## Just Askin

"probatur punctum" lolllll


----------



## miasharma

Just Askin said:


> The love Fassbender would show the tumblr crazies if he ever met them...metaphorically speaking of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387833


Umm you might not want to associate physical violence with fassbender. There have been untrue serious allegations in the past about his behavior with DV


----------



## mchris55

False. Blatantly, false. I wrote a blurb about Macbeth and ONE person responded. A few weeks later, there was a complaint that no one spoke about the film. I spoke about XMA, again few comments. Posters do speak about films that is a fact, what happens after that, well who knows?


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> And here I thought AV gets criticized by Michael's fans only. Not the case here https://t.co/lAyDKjA8Yt
> Cant wait til TLBO comes out, I bet Michael will be superb in it


HAHAHAH thats hilarious. I am glad that everyone can see how the Louis Vuitton resident rental clown Alicia Vikander has no sense of style or edge to carry a designer look. Poor thing should break the contract. Do you think it pays well to be hired as a rental clown?


----------



## Just Askin

miasharma said:


> Umm you might not want to associate physical violence with fassbender. There have been untrue serious allegations in the past about his behavior with DV


Wow. Er.. think..maybe..possibly this was from a scene in a film. But  maybe I should contact  his agent and suggest he only take part in Disney films!  Absolutely ridiculous comment.


----------



## miasharma

Just Askin said:


> Wow. Er.. think..maybe..possibly this was from a scene in a film. But  maybe I should contact  his agent and suggest he only take part in Disney films!  Absolutely ridiculous comment.


I know its a scene from his movie. You insinuated that he would be "beating" up the people who run tumblr blogs that you dont like. That is what I was referring to. Not that hard to understand.


----------



## Just Askin

Just to ease your worries. Look it's pretend.


----------



## Just Askin

The ignore button seems to be used to ignore people that continuously spew negative comments. Stands to reason the odd good comment will get missed by the masses. Just a thought.


----------



## mchris55

I'll tell you this, there will not be a peep from me about TLBO. That will go where it belongs, straight in the basura.


----------



## Just Askin

miasharma said:


> I know its a scene from his movie. You insinuated that he would be "beating" up the people who run tumblr blogs that you dont like. That is what I was referring to. Not that hard to understand.


Do you understand what the word metaphorical means?


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> I'll tell you this, there will not be a peep from me about TLBO. That will go where it belongs, straight in the basura.


trust that there wont be a peep from anyone important, especially disney, the movie's distributor LMAO
But I am sure fans of alicia and Michael will be roaring about the them playing felons, right after they insinuate that their beloved actor has anger and control issues. What nice "fans"


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

miasharma said:


> trust that there wont be a peep from anyone important, especially disney, the movie's distributor LMAO
> But I am sure fans of alicia and Michael will be roaring about the them playing felons, right after they insinuate that their beloved actor has anger and control issues. What nice "fans"


So just for clarification; Fassbender and Vikander are 'acting' as felons in TLBO. Don't worry cos it's not real. They are just pretending, like superman can't really fly but if you use your imagination you can pretend. In clearly stating that I was  using a metaphorical representation with the gif, if you understand what a metaphor is , you will be in no doubt that I was not insinuating in any way that Michael Fassbender has anger issues. Am I going too fast...?


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I don't like wigs either. I think he wore a wig for that viral marketing video "Happy Birthday, David" for Prometheus, which was shot after the film wrapped and he already cut his dyed hair. The video is brilliant but that wig is little distracting, nothing like the real blonde hair in the film.
> 
> And other thing, if it takes him two and a half months to film the "human" version of David, then this version may have more screen time than the android David, which also leads my other question, how much screen time the android David has? considering Noomi joining and filming a week or more...If the film finishes by the end of July, is the rest time all for filming the android David? But either way, I think this time, Michael definitely has more screen time than he in Prometheus, considering him playing more than one character and he's been on set all this time. It looks like a major lead, instead of a major supporting to me.



Interesting questions and it appears you're right about him being the lead, rather than supporting, this time around.  Totally makes sense since everyone has said Michael was the best thing about Prometheus.


----------



## Just Askin

Irelands playing so...


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> It posts negative stuff about a few blogs that demean Fassbender to the lowest form. As a fan of Fassbender I am happy to post a link to a blog that does this. It is funny and leaves me smiling. Am I supposed to feel bad because it is a parody of a few blogs that I personally feel are run by people of questionable stability, blogs that carefully manipulate what they post to make Fassbender look like a piece of brainless meat, *who portray a woman with talent and ambition as only having made things start to happen because she opened her legs, openly calling her a whore.* I personally will frequently be checking the blog. Think it's brilliant. Here's the link again for those that missed it first time:
> http://fassytears.tumblr.com


That's the most disturbing thing,honestly. 



Allie28 said:


> I think it's funny that people are all of the sudden concerned about positivity, being respectful, and not hurting any feelings when they have shown no concern whatsoever about any of this towards Michael and Alicia and their fans.  I've never in my life seen so much vile and venom directed at any individual just because they are dating their fantasy guy.  And if you dare like her, or at least respect the fact she's Michael's gf, you get the same treatment.  Honestly, where has all this concern for being positive and respectful been hiding for the last two years?  Because I surely haven't seen any of it.  Especially not from those who are now crying foul because they are getting a small taste of their own medicine.


This. People think they can write whatever they want (publicly),but others are not supposed to mock the stupid nonsense. 



FassbenderLover said:


> And here I thought AV gets criticized by Michael's fans only. Not the case here https://t.co/lAyDKjA8Yt
> Cant wait til TLBO comes out, I bet Michael will be superb in it


I continue to see  comments devoted to posting insults,articles,tweets about Alicia Vikander that are not relevant to this thread. And it's funny because I always see people complaining about interviews,articles about her being posted in this thread. She has her own thread to insult her,discuss her style,fashion ads,movies,etc.. 



mchris55 said:


> The only reason for this uptake in "fascination" is that Tulip Fever opens in a few weeks and it has no audience.


And apparently her best friend is doing the most to promote her only movie with his company.. He's basically dumping it. Not even a mention in the (in)famous PR-friendly articles about the PR-friendly pap strolls..


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there was some more news or a pic soon?!!  With the recent info that Noomi Rapace has joined the Covenant cast, *I am almost expecting to see a freshly-dyed blonde Michael popping up soon,* indicating that they are shooting his Android David scenes.
> 
> It feels like he's been shooting Covenant forever.


It's what I thought when I read about Rapace joining the cast. 



gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I don't like wigs either. I think he wore a wig for that viral marketing video "Happy Birthday, David" for Prometheus, which was shot after the film wrapped and he already cut his dyed hair. The video is brilliant but that wig is little distracting, nothing like the real blonde hair in the film.
> 
> And other thing, if it takes him two and a half months to film the "human" version of David, then this version may have more screen time than the android David, which also leads my other question, how much screen time the android David has? considering Noomi joining and filming a week or more...If the film finishes by the end of July, is the rest time all for filming the android David? But either way, I think this time, Michael definitely has more screen time than he in Prometheus, considering him playing more than one character and he's been on set all this time. It looks like a major lead, instead of a major supporting to me.


Yes,he wore a wig for the viral video. I loved it btw. If he's going to play the blonde android David,I think he will surely wear a wig. 



gingerglory said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iding-forklift-Sydney-set-Alien-Covenant.html


----------



## mchris55

Her "good friend's" company appears to be in arrears. Executive defections and staff firings during the holidays left and right and, AND a defection of a monied board member recently. Her good friend, as I called him, has his own issues.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> That's the most disturbing thing,honestly.
> 
> 
> This. People think they can write whatever they want (publicly),but others are not supposed to mock the stupid nonsense.
> 
> 
> I continue to see  comments devoted to posting insults,articles,tweets about Alicia Vikander that are not relevant to this thread. And it's funny because I always see people complaining about interviews,articles about her being posted in this thread. She has her own thread to insult her,discuss her style,fashion ads,movies,etc..
> 
> 
> And apparently her best friend is doing the most to promote her only movie with his company.. He's basically dumping it. Not even a mention in the (in)famous PR-friendly articles about the PR-friendly pap strolls..



Don't tell me these ridiculous HW tales are STILL being promulgated?!!! Anybody with half a brain knows this is utter rubbish. Talk about clutching at straws to keep the delusions going strong!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So just for clarification; Fassbender and Vikander are 'acting' as felons in TLBO. Don't worry cos it's not real. They are just pretending, like superman can't really fly but if you use your imagination you can pretend. In clearly stating that I was  using a metaphorical representation with the gif, if you understand what a metaphor is , you will be in no doubt that I was not insinuating in any way that Michael Fassbender has anger issues. Am I going too fast...?



Lol, felons! That's the most distorted synopsis of TLBO I've yet seen! Incredible how the film is hated so much in some quarters don't you think? Like most people I don't care for all genres of film but I don't feel the need to castigate one just because it's not my preference. But methinks there are some who just can't bear to see Alicia in a film with Michael playing his lover and his wife; and knowing that they were also falling in love for real whilst filming it.


----------



## kashlo

Allie28 said:


> I think it's funny that people are all of the sudden concerned about positivity, being respectful, and not hurting any feelings when they have shown no concern whatsoever about any of this towards Michael and Alicia and their fans.  I've never in my life seen so much vile and venom directed at any individual just because they are dating their fantasy guy.  And if you dare like her, or at least respect the fact she's Michael's gf, you get the same treatment.  Honestly, where has all this concern for being positive and respectful been hiding for the last two years?  Because I surely haven't seen any of it.  Especially not from those who are now crying foul because they are getting a small taste of their own medicine.


Dude it's coming up now because you guys were the ones going on about the lack of positivity. We had no such problems. Clearly. Common sense people, common sense.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> And here I thought AV gets criticized by Michael's fans only. Not the case here https://t.co/lAyDKjA8Yt
> Cant wait til TLBO comes out, I bet Michael will be superb in it


Holy **** thanks for that. That is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Irelands playing so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387962



And didn't they exceed all expectations!!! Bet Michael is delighted [emoji1081][emoji460]️[emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Her "good friend's" company appears to be in arrears. Executive defections and staff firings during the holidays left and right and, AND a defection of a monied board member recently. Her good friend, as I called him, has his own issues.


I know.. and her "good friend" has had his own issues for a while. But considering that according to some people he doesn't have better things to do than orchestrating silly PR stunts behind the scenes and he has even secretely campaigned for other studios' movies,one should expect more effort..  And judging from the fact that his company is consistently working with other actors and actresses, I really doubt that this "friendship" is very strong. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Don't tell me these ridiculous HW tales are STILL being promulgated?!!! Anybody with half a brain knows this is utter rubbish. Talk about clutching at straws to keep the delusions going strong!!


Eh..



pearlyqueen said:


> And didn't they exceed all expectations!!! Bet Michael is delighted [emoji1081][emoji460]️[emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Umm, ok, cuz I see her articles and pictures being posted here (even when there are no pap sighting) instead of her thread and I thought I was the norm. My bad


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> So just for clarification; Fassbender and Vikander are 'acting' as felons in TLBO. Don't worry cos it's not real. They are just pretending, like superman can't really fly but if you use your imagination you can pretend. In clearly stating that I was  using a metaphorical representation with the gif, if you understand what a metaphor is , you will be in no doubt that I was not insinuating in any way that Michael Fassbender has anger issues. Am I going too fast...?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Did you know Michael was in Woody Allen's Cassandra's Dream but his part was cut off in the end cause the movie was too long? I read it on Internet. Wonder if it's true... What a pity! It would have been great, seeing him with Ewan McGregor!


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> I know.. and her "good friend" has had his own issues for a while. But considering that according to some people he doesn't have better things to do than orchestrating silly PR stunts behind the scenes and he has even secretely campaigned for other studios' movies,one should expect more effort..  And judging from the fact that his company is consistently working with other actors and actresses, I really doubt that this "friendship" is very strong.
> 
> 
> Eh..




View attachment 3388199


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Did you know Michael was in Woody Allen's Cassandra's Dream but his part was cut off in the end cause the movie was too long? I read it on Internet. Wonder if it's true... What a pity! It would have been great, seeing him with Ewan McGregor!


He mentioned this in an interview.


FassbenderLover said:


> Umm, ok, cuz I see her articles and pictures being posted here (even when there are no pap sighting) instead of her thread and I thought I was the norm. My bad


That's maybe because most pictures of Michael lately have her in them. Maybe Pearly Queen or someone could have a word  with the paps about that.


----------



## mchris55

It's up to you to choose to elucidate on how good a friend a "good friend" is. I choose to clarify when my words are misquoted.


----------



## Just Askin

Soooo...annyyywaaayysssss...did you know Fassbender is a Liverpool fan?
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/showbiz-news/liverpool-fc-fan-hollywood-star-7121128


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Soooo...annyyywaaayysssss...did you know Fassbender is a Liverpool fan?
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/showbiz-news/liverpool-fc-fan-hollywood-star-7121128



Don't know but can understand why. Liverpool was on its heydays during the 80an when Michael was a kids. Some of my male colleagues who are in their 37-45 are Liverpool fans too. One even has Robbie Fowler's jersey with signature.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> It's up to you to choose to elucidate on how good a friend a "good friend" is. I choose to clarify when my words are misquoted.


I just want to add to the "good friend" discussion. His company is in the dump but he still has powerful connections in the industry. I recently found out that he is very close friends with Louis Vuitton's CEO. Hmm I wonder how the Leech got her coveted position of resident rental clown at LV when she was an unknown Swede trying to make it big and "ready to be more known". She also has her own production company now and she needs credible people and companies to invest. Hmm wonder where those connections are going to come from.
I dont need to tell anyone that visits here that Alicia looks so comfortable and happy in the company of her good friend. I am sure he doesnt do favors for free lol


----------



## mchris55

Cheers to good friends!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Cheers to good friends!!


 I wonder where I can find a good friend like that? I wanna be known too . I wanna wera expensive crap and be in a pr relationship. This is not right


----------



## Morgane

^  LV's CEO is  Michael Burke.. And maybe,_maybe,_this leech got this coveted position because she wasn't really unknown,despite what some people say..  I'm pretty sure that I've seen her attending fashion events since 2012 and I'm pretty sure that she has been covered by fashion mags since 2011..  Louis Vuitton is actually the only fashion house that consistently uses "new faces" as testimonials. Small detail,she was also chosen by Ghesquière. And considering that she had six,seven movies coming out last year,I really doubt that she needed people to "sponsor" her.. LV should actually thank her..
FYI It's not very difficult to launch production companies..  it's difficult to launch good projects. She has her own production company with Charles Collier of Tavistock Wood. And  I really doubt that Harvey Weinstein cares about her or her little company,unless you can prove that he's investing in her upcoming project. Personally speaking,I've not read anything. 
Maybe miasharma or mchris55 can also explain how she got all her roles.. I'm curious. Personally speaking,I know that she has been working with the same production teams of her first movies.. but maybe there's a new,amazing " Weinstein connection" that I don't know.
Many actors and actresses look comfortable in his company.. Should I post the pics? It doesn't mean they are ****ing Harvey Weinstein. But why I'm surprised..


----------



## Selayang430

HW was busy raising fund for Hillary *******. Seems like the omnipresent God has no time to text Michael to instruct him of  the next actions


----------



## mchris55

I have said it before, it's Bernard Arnault, Chairman and CEO of LVMH and primary investor in HW's company, google it. I don't have to explain anything about how an actress received her roles. I do know HW specifically called one and gave her the role in Burnt didn't he ? The same HW that was described as "everyone knows he's a pig" on this thread!!!


----------



## Morgane

I know who is Arnault.. and I don't  know if he's actually the "primary" investor in his company. Anyway,it doesn't change the fact that he's not LV's CEO and it doesn't change the fact that Harvey Weinstein has _friends _everywhere. It's funny how people are so eager to find every kind of "connection" to prove a point.. and it's even more hilarious when the person is someone like Weinstein. I don't want to repeat myself. I've already explained why her contract makes perfectly sense without using the usual "Weinstein card". I do know that Alicia Vikander was cast in Burnt for those useless 3 minutes  by casting director Nina Gold.  I also know that he said that "she was so good in Tulip Fever that we called her again for Burnt" during his annual presentation at Cannes,where he showed the footage of Tulip Fever (it's  why Alicia Vikander posed for the infamous pic with him.. ).
He was complimenting her because he was "selling" a movie to the press. During the same night he also said that Cotillard and Fassbender gave the best performances of the year.. He dumped Macbeth and he's dumping Tulip Fever.  Just saying..
The fact that he has a certain reputation doesn't mean that every actress who works with his company is ****ing him.. This is simply insane. Above all when there's plenty of evidence about how this actress got her roles. Above all when this actress is not consistently working with him. As far as I know,before being cast in Tulip Fever,she already had a Bafta nomination  and she had already been cast in  TMFU (WB production)  and in The Fifth Estate (DreamWorks production)/ Ex Machina when she was still campaigning for A Royal Affair (which received an Oscar nomination in the Best Foreign Language Film category). She wasn't really this Swedish nobody that people like to describe.. What  I know is that before and after Tulip Fever she has basically worked with the same production teams behind her first English speaking movies (Seventh Son and Anna Karenina). And I don't think it's a coincidence that the British indie Testament of Youth and TLBO have the same producers.. Also,quoting mollie,I really think that people ignore who is a casting director. It's not a coincidence that Vikander specifically thanked Nina Gold in her Oscar speech.  Now,please,explain what Harvey Weinstein has to do with her career. Anyway,this article is very informative http://www.screendaily.com/awards/the-swedish-girl-alicia-vikander/5097101.article
I doubt people know what they're talking about.


----------



## mchris55

Yes.


----------



## Selayang430

They are in entertainment and luxury goods business, of course they know each other.
LVMH is a public listed company , not a Bernard Arnault & Sons Trading Co. where he can just do whatever he wants. Sure some people will say he is so powerful as CEO n chairman, corruption and cronyism of business world etc etc until cows go home.


----------



## Underoos!

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, I don't like wigs either. I think he wore a wig for that viral marketing video "Happy Birthday, David" for Prometheus, which was shot after the film wrapped and he already cut his dyed hair. The video is brilliant but that wig is little distracting, nothing like the real blonde hair in the film.
> 
> And other thing, if it takes him two and a half months to film the "human" version of David, then this version may have more screen time than the android David, which also leads my other question, how much screen time the android David has? considering Noomi joining and filming a week or more...If the film finishes by the end of July, is the rest time all for filming the android David? But either way, I think this time, Michael definitely has more screen time than he in Prometheus, considering him playing more than one character and he's been on set all this time. It looks like a major lead, instead of a major supporting to me.



I don't remember the article (I believe I read here) but it stated that Covenant was about David (in whatever form) so It's safe to assume that he is the lead character. 

Not to sure about Michael dying his hair blonde though, it's so harsh on the hair!


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder where I can find a good friend like that? I wanna be known too . I wanna wera expensive crap and be in a pr relationship. This is not right



You could google Ashley Judd and HW and see what may be the costs required of being a "good friend." The Variety Mag article in particular.


----------



## Just Askin

To fill space cos I duplicated a post and don't know how to get rid of this empty post space lol


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> ^  LV's CEO is  Michael Burke.. And maybe,_maybe,_this leech got this coveted position because she wasn't really unknown,despite what some people say..  I'm pretty sure that I've seen her attending fashion events since 2012 and I'm pretty sure that she has been covered by fashion mags since 2011..  Louis Vuitton is actually the only fashion house that consistently uses "new faces" as testimonials. Small detail,she was also chosen by Ghesquière. And considering that she had six,seven movies coming out last year,I really doubt that she needed people to "sponsor" her.. LV should actually thank her..
> FYI It's not very difficult to launch production companies..  it's difficult to launch good projects. She has her own production company with Charles Collier of Tavistock Wood. And  I really doubt that Harvey Weinstein cares about her or her little company,unless you can prove that he's investing in her upcoming project. Personally speaking,I've not read anything.
> Maybe miasharma or mchris55 can also explain how she got all her roles.. I'm curious. Personally speaking,I know that she has been working with the same production teams of her first movies.. but maybe there's a new,amazing " Weinstein connection" that I don't know.
> Many actors and actresses look comfortable in his company.. Should I post the pics? It doesn't mean they are ****ing Harvey Weinstein. But why I'm surprised..





Morgane said:


> I know who is Arnault.. and I don't  know if he's actually the "primary" investor in his company. Anyway,it doesn't change the fact that he's not LV's CEO and it doesn't change the fact that Harvey Weinstein has _friends _everywhere. It's funny how people are so eager to find every kind of "connection" to prove a point.. and it's even more hilarious when the person is someone like Weinstein. I don't want to repeat myself. I've already explained why her contract makes perfectly sense without using the usual "Weinstein card". I do know that Alicia Vikander was cast in Burnt for those useless 3 minutes  by casting director Nina Gold.  I also know that he said that "she was so good in Tulip Fever that we called her again for Burnt" during his annual presentation at Cannes,where he showed the footage of Tulip Fever (it's  why Alicia Vikander posed for the infamous pic with him.. ).
> He was complimenting her because he was "selling" a movie to the press. During the same night he also said that Cotillard and Fassbender gave the best performances of the year.. He dumped Macbeth and he's dumping Tulip Fever.  Just saying..
> The fact that he has a certain reputation doesn't mean that every actress who works with his company is ****ing him.. This is simply insane. Above all when there's plenty of evidence about how this actress got her roles. Above all when this actress is not consistently working with him. As far as I know,before being cast in Tulip Fever,she already had a Bafta nomination  and she had already been cast in  TMFU (WB production)  and in The Fifth Estate (DreamWorks production)/ Ex Machina when she was still campaigning for A Royal Affair (which received an Oscar nomination in the Best Foreign Language Film category). She wasn't really this Swedish nobody that people like to describe.. What  I know is that before and after Tulip Fever she has basically worked with the same production teams behind her first English speaking movies (Seventh Son and Anna Karenina). And I don't think it's a coincidence that the British indie Testament of Youth and TLBO have the same producers.. Also,quoting mollie,I really think that people ignore who is a casting director. It's not a coincidence that Vikander specifically thanked Nina Gold in her Oscar speech.  Now,please,explain what Harvey Weinstein has to do with her career. Anyway,this article is very informative http://www.screendaily.com/awards/the-swedish-girl-alicia-vikander/5097101.article
> I doubt people know what they're talking about.


. Couldn't figure out multi quote lol. Thanks for all of this. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I know who is Arnault.. and I don't  know if he's actually the "primary" investor in his company. Anyway,it doesn't change the fact that he's not LV's CEO and it doesn't change the fact that Harvey Weinstein has _friends _everywhere. It's funny how people are so eager to find every kind of "connection" to prove a point.. and it's even more hilarious when the person is someone like Weinstein. I don't want to repeat myself. I've already explained why her contract makes perfectly sense without using the usual "Weinstein card". I do know that Alicia Vikander was cast in Burnt for those useless 3 minutes  by casting director Nina Gold.  I also know that he said that "she was so good in Tulip Fever that we called her again for Burnt" during his annual presentation at Cannes,where he showed the footage of Tulip Fever (it's  why Alicia Vikander posed for the infamous pic with him.. ).
> He was complimenting her because he was "selling" a movie to the press. During the same night he also said that Cotillard and Fassbender gave the best performances of the year.. He dumped Macbeth and he's dumping Tulip Fever.  Just saying..
> The fact that he has a certain reputation doesn't mean that every actress who works with his company is ****ing him.. This is simply insane. Above all when there's plenty of evidence about how this actress got her roles. Above all when this actress is not consistently working with him. As far as I know,before being cast in Tulip Fever,she already had a Bafta nomination  and she had already been cast in  TMFU (WB production)  and in The Fifth Estate (DreamWorks production)/ Ex Machina when she was still campaigning for A Royal Affair (which received an Oscar nomination in the Best Foreign Language Film category). She wasn't really this Swedish nobody that people like to describe.. What  I know is that before and after Tulip Fever she has basically worked with the same production teams behind her first English speaking movies (Seventh Son and Anna Karenina). And I don't think it's a coincidence that the British indie Testament of Youth and TLBO have the same producers.. Also,quoting mollie,I really think that people ignore who is a casting director. It's not a coincidence that Vikander specifically thanked Nina Gold in her Oscar speech.  Now,please,explain what Harvey Weinstein has to do with her career. Anyway,this article is very informative http://www.screendaily.com/awards/the-swedish-girl-alicia-vikander/5097101.article
> I doubt people know what they're talking about.



Yes, I think that we all understand and acknowledge that HW has zilch to do with Alicia's career and her success as an actor or her LV contract. That is apart from a handful of Fass fangirls in a permanent state of denial who prefer to concoct and believe any old rot in preference to the reality that Michael and Alicia are a bonafide romantically involved couple. I also sense a hint of bitterness from these people; maybe because none of Michael's exes (who they may well prefer) was anywhere close to matching Alicia's success. Those who are actors are small fry, supporting/bit part at best. And to the best of my knowledge none was chosen as the face of a major fashion house. The spiteful names Alicia gets called are testament to that; jealousy is indeed a green eyed monster.


----------



## mchris55

Only I describe myself and I also elucidate my own thoughts and my ideas. No assistance, confirmation, or validation from others is required.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Only I describe myself and I also elucidate my own thoughts and my ideas. No assistance, confirmation, or validation from others is required.


Good for you. But there was me thinking this thread was about Fassbender and all things and people relevant to him. I must check the thread title.


----------



## miss clare

LVMH and Louis Vuitton are not the same. Louis Vuitton is merely a subsidiary of LVMH. Arnault is Chairman and CEO of LVMH while Burke is the CEO of Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Just Askin

These are pics I straight ripped from a blog that may 'not be named'. Apparently they are enough for some to believe Fassbender is a drunk, drug taking, rude man who is hiding his sexuality as these also prove he is Bi. I think in order of accusations. Ok..maybe..nah...so what if he was?
What a nice set of pics.








The tiny bit of belly in pic 6 does it for me. Sad I know lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> These are pics I straight ripped from a blog that may 'not be named'. Apparently they are enough for some to believe Fassbender is a drunk, drug taking, rude man who is hiding his sexuality as these also prove he is Bi. I think in order of accusations. Ok..maybe..nah...so what if he was?
> What a nice set of pics.
> View attachment 3388979
> View attachment 3388980
> View attachment 3388981
> View attachment 3388982
> View attachment 3388984
> View attachment 3388985
> View attachment 3388986
> 
> The tiny bit of belly in pic 6 does it for me. Sad I know lol



Many people say the same thing about Alicia Vikander and many others, maybe that's why they fell in love. Both great party guys. Btw, he likes/liked having fun, yes! So what? Where's the problem? I haven't seen him partying since a while, probably cause he's grown up like any normal dude but he still must be a super funny person. I'd like to partying with him, I heard he's a great singer too! He likes karaoke


----------



## carmencrem

Found these on Twitter and I can't help posting  he's so cute.


----------



## Selayang430

Here we are anxiously checking the vote counting real time via Reuters , Bloomberg. Pound drops badly against dollar.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Here we are anxiously checking the vote counting real time via Reuters , Bloomberg. Pound drops badly against dollar.



And the disgusting moment has arrived.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


>



He's so cute.  He's like a kid on Christmas morning at those races.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>




Awww yes he's very very cute indeed! Thanks


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> He's so cute.  He's like a kid on Christmas morning at those races.



He gets so excited around these GP cars and races! I remember seeing this interview - he and Eddie exchanged a few words in Gaelic Irish [emoji1081]


----------



## Allie28

With a cast led by two 2016 Academy Award contenders—winner Alicia Vikander (“The Danish Girl”) and nominee Michael Fassbender (“Steve Jobs”)—and supported by 2006 Academy Award winner Rachel Weisz (“The Constant Gardener”), it’s little wonder why “The Light Between Oceans” is shaping up to be a major awards contender this year.

Based on the acclaimed 2012 novel of the same name by M.L. Stedman, it’s the story of an Australian lighthouse keeper and his wife who after losing their baby child in the years just after the First World War, happen upon a baby girl in an adrift rowboat and raise her as their own. Years later, they learn of their adopted daughter’s origins from her mourning mother, played by Weisz.

Writer-director Derek Cianfrance has already proven he can assuredly—and heartbreakingly—navigate the nuances of a marriage on trial with “Blue Valentine,” making “The Light Between Oceans” a promising must-see.

http://www.backstage.com/news/award...enching-oscar-contender-light-between-oceans/


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> With a cast led by two 2016 Academy Award contenders—winner Alicia Vikander (“The Danish Girl”) and nominee Michael Fassbender (“Steve Jobs”)—and supported by 2006 Academy Award winner Rachel Weisz (“The Constant Gardener”), it’s little wonder why “The Light Between Oceans” is shaping up to be a major awards contender this year.
> 
> Based on the acclaimed 2012 novel of the same name by M.L. Stedman, it’s the story of an Australian lighthouse keeper and his wife who after losing their baby child in the years just after the First World War, happen upon a baby girl in an adrift rowboat and raise her as their own. Years later, they learn of their adopted daughter’s origins from her mourning mother, played by Weisz.
> 
> Writer-director Derek Cianfrance has already proven he can assuredly—and heartbreakingly—navigate the nuances of a marriage on trial with “Blue Valentine,” making “The Light Between Oceans” a promising must-see.
> 
> http://www.backstage.com/news/award...enching-oscar-contender-light-between-oceans/


Can not wait for this.lol say that about all his films though. Oh well. Have I mentioned he's my favourite ...and hot. I have? Sorry


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, I think that we all understand and acknowledge that HW has zilch to do with Alicia's career and her success as an actor or her LV contract. That is apart from a handful of Fass fangirls in a permanent state of denial who prefer to concoct and believe any old rot in preference to the reality that Michael and Alicia are a bonafide romantically involved couple.


A certain someone is still mocked for this nonsense. #realworld



Allie28 said:


> With a cast led by two 2016 Academy Award contenders—winner Alicia Vikander (“The Danish Girl”) and nominee Michael Fassbender (“Steve Jobs”)—and supported by 2006 Academy Award winner Rachel Weisz (“The Constant Gardener”), it’s little wonder why “The Light Between Oceans” is shaping up to be a major awards contender this year.
> 
> Based on the acclaimed 2012 novel of the same name by M.L. Stedman, it’s the story of an Australian lighthouse keeper and his wife who after losing their baby child in the years just after the First World War, happen upon a baby girl in an adrift rowboat and raise her as their own. Years later, they learn of their adopted daughter’s origins from her mourning mother, played by Weisz.
> 
> *Writer-director Derek Cianfrance has already proven he can assuredly—and heartbreakingly—navigate the nuances of a marriage on trial with “Blue Valentine,” making “The Light Between Oceans” a promising must-see.*
> 
> http://www.backstage.com/news/award...enching-oscar-contender-light-between-oceans/


I'm not sure about his Oscar chances,but this is good material for Cianfrance.











BAFTA Awards 2012


----------



## Just Askin

How can they not want to live here  
View across North West London just now.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3391446
> View attachment 3391441
> View attachment 3391443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can they not want to live here
> View across North West London just now.


Maybe they are worried about stalkers and creepers.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3391446
> View attachment 3391441
> View attachment 3391443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can they not want to live here
> View across North West London just now.



Nice view with green lungs. If he hasn't bought one , now probably is the better time to buy one with lower GBP against Dollar. (Assuming he is paid in USD)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Nice view with green lungs. If he hasn't bought one , now probably is the better time to buy one with lower GBP against Dollar. (Assuming he is paid in USD)



Actually Michael is always paid in Euros, but assuming he hasn't already bought the north London property ([emoji6]) now would indeed be a beneficial  time to get it at a good price.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3391446
> View attachment 3391441
> View attachment 3391443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can they not want to live here
> View across North West London just now.



Where is that? Parliament Hill Fields?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Where is that? Parliament Hill Fields?


From Highgate, looking across Hampstead/Parli through to Primrose Hill. View from friends flat on North Hill


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> From Highgate, looking across Hampstead/Parli through to Primrose Hill. View from friends flat on North Hill



One of the reasons I love north London - the greenery and the views. My favourite spots are top of Primrose Hill, Hampstead Heath by Kenwood and Ally Pally.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> One of the reasons I love north London - the greenery and the views. My favourite spots are top of Primrose Hill, Hampstead Heath by Kenwood and Ally Pally.


Mine's Kite Hill up Parli but also the top of Muswell Hill, literally see right across London. View from where I live not bad  cos perfect view of Arsenal with London as a backdrop, lovely start to the day lol


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> Maybe they are worried about stalkers and creepers.



Don't forget he also might be planning to stay as far as possible from a certain leech infestation. Makes no sense to buy an apartment near leeches


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Mine's Kite Hill up Parli but also the top of Muswell Hill, literally see right across London. View from where I live not bad  cos perfect view of Arsenal with London as a backdrop, lovely start to the day lol



Where are you? Mountview Road? Hornsey Rise?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> One of the reasons I love north London - the greenery and the views. My favourite spots are top of Primrose Hill, Hampstead Heath by Kenwood and Ally Pally.


This is another favourite view of mine....just saying


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This is another favourite view of mine....just saying
> View attachment 3391714



Very hot! Pretty obvious those two were intimate and had something going on [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

Anyone would think certain members have been waiting around for me to post so they could mock the posts. I'm hurt....truly...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Very hot! Pretty obvious those two were intimate and had something going on [emoji6]


Hahaha what a film that would make!!!


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Maybe they are worried about stalkers and creepers.


Your sense of humour is on point today! How long you been saving that one up?!


----------



## Just Askin

miasharma said:


> Don't forget he also might be planning to stay as far as possible from a certain leech infestation. Makes no sense to buy an apartment near leeches


Do you have a thing for leeches, just cos you mention them a lot, like a real lot.


----------



## miasharma

Just Askin said:


> Do you have a thing for leeches, just cos you mention them a lot, like a real lot.


I don't have a thing for leeches. I do like to call Michaels current f**k piece a leech because she loves to attach herself to him. Sorry I didn't know you had a hard time making that connection. 

Another thing is that I have put you on my ignore list and everything was going great until you quoted me.  Please try to not quote me so I can keep my ignore list as I want it! Thanks.


----------



## Just Askin

So you put me on ignore...until your mate Kashlollllll quoted me ...then you felt you had to jump in. Ok then.


----------



## Just Askin

I'm sure there is an American blog that some people would find more suited to their style of vocabulary, comments and line of thinking.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I'm sure there is an American blog that some people would find more suited to their style of vocabulary, comments and line of thinking.



[emoji1305][emoji1316][emoji122]


----------



## Just Askin

Pearly queen. This is how high end this area is...lol. And it's still in working order..as an actual phone box! Not a toilet or a plant pot or even a book swap. Not where I live though


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lol the humor on this thread!!! Some comments are too funny
Why would 2 people who don't like each other live near each other, much less together? 
This is a Michael Fassbender thread, and I'd like to think that those who are his fans are welcomed to comment on ALL aspects of his life, whether it's liked or not, instead of being directed to go to an "American" site. If some feel the need to be ok with throwing snarky comments then others are also free to do the same thing. Right?


----------



## Just Askin

Like moths to a flame. Radio silence for days, one set of pretty scenery pictures and bam!  Anywaaayyyyyssssss....we are a month nearer to TLBO release than we were this time last month...but not as close as we will be this time next month or in fact the month after that..you know what I mean though, right? We get to see this gorgeous couple in a film *together.*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3391844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearly queen. This is how high end this area is...lol. And it's still in working order..as an actual phone box! Not a toilet or a plant pot or even a book swap. Not where I live though



Lollllll - only Highgate has traditional phone phone boxes that don't double as urinals. I was in North Hill a couple of weeks ago, went to the Gatehouse but left after I discovered it was no longer a Wetherspoons, so headed to Kiplings for some fine Indian fare instead [emoji3] Can picture Michael in Highgate Village, having a pint in the Red Lion & Sun before strolling down Swains Lane to his new home, llloooll. Must be a favoured area along with Primrose [emoji6]


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Lol the humor on this thread!!! Some comments are too funny
> Why would 2 people who don't like each other live near each other, much less together?
> This is a Michael Fassbender thread, and I'd like to think that those who are his fans are welcomed to comment on ALL aspects of his life, whether it's liked or not, instead of being directed to go to an "American" site. If some feel the need to be ok with throwing snarky comments then others are also free to do the same thing. Right?


Michael runs away when he hears her name. How could he ever live in proximity to her?! Lol

Some people can dish it but can't take it. Are some mentioning their favorite blog ever, fassytea, again? They must be obsessed with that blog. I don't blame them, it's so entertaining haha


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Lollllll - only Highgate has traditional phone phone boxes that don't double as urinals. I was in North Hill a couple of weeks ago, went to the Gatehouse but left after I discovered it was no longer a Wetherspoons, so headed to Kiplings for some fine Indian fare instead [emoji3] Can picture Michael in Highgate Village, having a pint in the Red Lion & Sun before strolling down Swains Lane to his new home, llloooll. Must be a favoured area along with Primrose [emoji6]



Gosh I hope to meet him sooner or later then!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Gosh I hope to meet him sooner or later then!


How we think we would act if we met the object of our -cough-desires in the street against how we probably would act.


----------



## pearlyqueen

pearlyqueen said:


> Lollllll - only Highgate has traditional phone phone boxes that don't double as urinals. I was in North Hill a couple of weeks ago, went to the Gatehouse but left after I discovered it was no longer a Wetherspoons, so headed to Kiplings for some fine Indian fare instead [emoji3] Can picture Michael in Highgate Village, having a pint in the Red Lion & Sun before strolling down Swains Lane to his new home, llloooll. Must be a favoured area along with Primrose [emoji6]


Yes!!! Only just over 9 weeks until TLBO! And not only will we see this gorgeous couple in a film together but lots of pretty new real life pics of them together too [emoji2]

I expect Michael and Alicia have been celebrating the Swedish midsummer together in Australia this weekend; hope they managed to get flower crowns [emoji254][emoji258][emoji259][emoji254][emoji258][emoji259] Remember these happy pics of them celebrating in Sweden together last year?


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Your sense of humour is on point today! How long you been saving that one up?!



Come on Just Askin, you can do better than that.

Also, mocking other posters? Tut tut.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes!!! Only just over 9 weeks until TLBO! And not only will we see this gorgeous couple in a film together but lots of pretty new real life pics of them together too [emoji2]
> 
> I expect Michael and Alicia have been celebrating the Swedish midsummer together in Australia this weekend; hope they managed to get flower crowns [emoji254][emoji258][emoji259][emoji254][emoji258][emoji259] Remember these happy pics of them celebrating in Sweden together last year?
> View attachment 3391963
> View attachment 3391964



When did she come to back Aus? I thought she in L.A.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Like moths to a flame. Radio silence for days, one set of pretty scenery pictures and bam!  Anywaaayyyyyssssss....we are a month nearer to TLBO release than we were this time last month...but not as close as we will be this time next month or in fact the month after that..you know what I mean though, right? We get to see this gorgeous couple in a film *together.*



Oops! My last post should have been a reply to you - clicked to reply to my own post instead! Loollllll

[emoji254][emoji258][emoji259][emoji254][emoji258][emoji259][emoji254][emoji258][emoji259][emoji254][emoji258][emoji259]


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> So you put me on ignore...until your mate Kashlollllll quoted me ...then you felt you had to jump in. Ok then.



??What?? she jumped in because YOU quoted her not because I quote YOU......seriously it's not that hard to understand. Me quoting you would have zero effect on whether she sees you or not.

And my name is Kashlo. It clearly says so.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Come on Just Askin, you can do better than that.
> 
> Also, mocking other posters? Tut tut.


And there was me genuinely complementing.


----------



## kashlo

.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> And there was me genuinely complementing.



So nice of you.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> How we think we would act if we met the object of our -cough-desires in the street against how we probably would act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391954
> View attachment 3391958



Hahahahah so true!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes!!! Only just over 9 weeks until TLBO! And not only will we see this gorgeous couple in a film together but lots of pretty new real life pics of them together too [emoji2]
> 
> I expect Michael and Alicia have been celebrating the Swedish midsummer together in Australia this weekend; hope they managed to get flower crowns [emoji254][emoji258][emoji259][emoji254][emoji258][emoji259] Remember these happy pics of them celebrating in Sweden together last year?
> View attachment 3391963
> View attachment 3391964



How could I forget? HAHA! Yes, I think they spent midsummer in Aus, probably, maybe with her sister who lives there [emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> So nice of you.


Here's an idea. I ignore you and everything you post and you ignore me and everything I post. How does that sound? In fact if Fassbenderlover, Miasharma, Mchris and I all did that as well we wouldn't keep going around in circles.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lollllll - only Highgate has traditional phone phone boxes that don't double as urinals. I was in North Hill a couple of weeks ago, went to the Gatehouse but left after I discovered it was no longer a Wetherspoons, so headed to Kiplings for some fine Indian fare instead [emoji3] Can picture Michael in Highgate Village, having a pint in the Red Lion & Sun before strolling down Swains Lane to his new home, llloooll. Must be a favoured area along with Primrose [emoji6]


Did you know Victoria Would used to live v near the Gatehouse? I didn't until after she passed away.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Did you know Victoria Would used to live v near the Gatehouse? I didn't until after she passed away.



I knew she lived in Highgate, her kids went to St Michael's school.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Here's an idea. I ignore you and everything you post and you ignore me and everything I post. How does that sound? In fact if Fassbenderlover, Miasharma, Mchris and I all did that as well we wouldn't keep going around in circles.



That's funny. I am pretty sure I recall reminding you of the ignore button but you weren't on board then? I think your reasoning was "in case there was a good post every now and then". I'm glad you have come to your senses. Go ahead and please put me and anyone else you want on ignore. But don't tell us what to do.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I knew she lived in Highgate, her kids went to St Michael's school.


I used to see Jude Law when his boy played for Primrose Hill at Market Road pitches. No connection lol just remembered.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I used to see Jude Law when his boy played for Primrose Hill at Market Road pitches. No connection lol just remembered.



The Market Road pitches off Caledonian Road? I know several guys who play there! I think Jude still lives in Primrose Hill, near where Alicia bought her flat.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> That's funny. I am pretty sure I recall reminding you of the ignore button but you weren't on board then? I think your reasoning was "in case there was a good post every now and then". I'm glad you have come to your senses. Go ahead and please put me and anyone else you want on ignore. But don't tell us what to do.


Ok so I had you on ignore but you quoted a post of mine today so I unignored to make sure I had the whole thing then saw Miasharma's post that followed you quoting my post. Phewww. Why do you lot only ever show up these days when me or pearlyqueen post? Seriously getting boring. So we're all gonna ignore each other then,yeah? Brilliant


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Ok so I had you on ignore but you quoted a post of mine today so I unignored to make sure I had the whole thing then saw Miasharma's post that followed you quoting my post. Phewww. Why do you lot only ever show up these days when me or pearlyqueen post? Seriously getting boring. So we're all gonna ignore each other then,yeah? Brilliant



I don't only show up when you guys post. You are giving yourself way too much importance. Hmm ok glad that is now sorted. Let's all live in ignorant bliss. Bye!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Michael runs away when he hears her name. How could he ever live in proximity to her?! Lol
> 
> Some people can dish it but can't take it. Are some mentioning their favorite blog ever, fassytea, again? They must be obsessed with that blog. I don't blame them, it's so entertaining haha


 Are you sure its Fassytea or Fassytears? Both entertaining


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> The Market Road pitches off Caledonian Road? I know several guys who play there! I think Jude still lives in Primrose Hill, near where Alicia bought her flat.


Yeah Cally. Up until recently I ran the competitive sports programme at a primary school. Loads of known parents on the touchline cos it was in Camden. Lots of authors and directors. Lol everyone is the same watching their kid play football.


----------



## Just Askin

Hopefully that is that. Bloody Nora.


----------



## Just Askin

Wasn't there pics of Alicia Vikander in America last weekend?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Wasn't there pics of Alicia Vikander in America last weekend?



Yes but that was last weekend, short trip for LV. Her stylist met her there and left after one day. Bourne premiere in Sydney next weekend - unusual to have a premiere there when Australia played no part in it. Sounds like they decided to hold it there because Alicia is already in Sydney [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes but that was last weekend, short trip for LV. Her stylist met her there and left after one day. Bourne premiere in Sydney next weekend - unusual to have a premiere there when Australia played no part in it. Sounds like they decided to hold it there because Alicia is already in Sydney [emoji6]


Makes sense. Hopefully get some nice pics of them.


----------



## miasharma

Lol isn't Alicia only in Sydney because Michael is there? Leech is an appropriate name for her. So because someone decided to live up to her name, a studio decided to hold an entire premiere there?! Fly out a whole cast and crew for an unknown nobody trying to give it up to Michael. Imaginations flying high today


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> I don't only show up when you guys post. You are giving yourself way too much importance. Hmm ok glad that is now sorted. Let's all live in ignorant bliss. Bye!


Some definitely think too highly of themselves. Telling others where to post and who to ignore and what to post here about. Oh jeez they should take their own advice lol!


----------



## miasharma

Oh god those weird Swedish holiday pics again with Michael looking like a drunk uncle trying to keep up with twenty somethings. Any reason for michael's "fans" to embarrass him. recent pics of Joel kinnaman and will smith celebrating the same holiday will perhaps show leech how to celebrate in a classy way


----------



## Just Askin

Now that I'm hopefully being ignored by the members that dislike everything I post...How messed up must your thinking be to continually bang on about people you don't like. Who walks around with a clipboard ticking off what movements make a couple, what look in a pap pic says a couple are in love. I've even read thinkgs like "he won't touch her" and "he can't stand to be near her".  Wtf how do people read that from a pap pic, seriously? And if all his past partners where so special and perfect for him....why did they break up ...I just don't understand


----------



## FassbenderLover

With Britain's vote, I wonder if they'll tell her to leave? Sure she can fake an accent, but she's Swedish. Of course some will say if she leaves so will Michael but he's been living there for over 20 years now, more or less he's a part of the country. But some might suggest he go back to Ireland and that way the leech can be there with him. Which will prove the point that she is in fact a leech. And no way Michael will move to Sweden to be with her


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Now that I'm hopefully being ignored by the members that dislike everything I post...How messed up must your thinking be to continually bang on about people you don't like. Who walks around with a clipboard ticking off what movements make a couple, what look in a pap pic says a couple are in love. I've even read thinkgs like "he won't touch her" and "he can't stand to be near her".  Wtf how do people read that from a pap pic, seriously? And if all his past partners where so special and perfect for him....why did they break up ...I just don't understand



Loolll, in reality there is plenty of evidence that Michael and Alicia enjoy touching each other very much indeed! Pics and eyewitness accounts - accounts of "canoodling" and "lots of PDA" spring to mind And pics like these above [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3392053
> View attachment 3392054
> View attachment 3392056
> View attachment 3392057
> View attachment 3392058
> 
> 
> Loolll, in reality there is plenty of evidence that Michael and Alicia enjoy touching each other very much indeed! Pics and eyewitness accounts - accounts of "canoodling" and "lots of PDA" spring to mind And pics like these above [emoji7]



Gosh they're so cute! I remember reading few tweets about them canoodling somewhere during the past months!  yes they're pretty sweet together, that's how I see them. Michael looks so happy and I'm happy for him.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> With Britain's vote, I wonder if they'll tell her to leave? Sure she can fake an accent, but she's Swedish. Of course some will say if she leaves so will Michael but he's been living there for over 20 years now, more or less he's a part of the country. But some might suggest he go back to Ireland and that way the leech can be there with him. Which will prove the point that she is in fact a leech. And no way Michael will move to Sweden to be with her


Michael could move to LA or NY and expand his production company and his exposure in America. It would be a good change for him. Half his family lives in America and his parents are retired so they can move wherever to be close their children. 
The leech can stay in London or wherever the heck she wants. I think she has said in so many words that America isn't good enough for her. Don't worry leech, no one wants an infestation in America anyways so stay far away lol!


----------



## girlwhowaited

FassbenderLover said:


> With Britain's vote, I wonder if they'll tell her to leave? Sure she can fake an accent, but she's Swedish. Of course some will say if she leaves so will Michael but he's been living there for over 20 years now, more or less he's a part of the country. But some might suggest he go back to Ireland and that way the leech can be there with him. Which will prove the point that she is in fact a leech. And no way Michael will move to Sweden to be with her



Yes they are going to kick a working real estate owner European citizen out just because some fassbender fans don't like his girlfriend. That's exactly what will happen.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3392053
> View attachment 3392054
> View attachment 3392056
> View attachment 3392057
> View attachment 3392058
> 
> 
> Loolll, in reality there is plenty of evidence that Michael and Alicia enjoy touching each other very much indeed! Pics and eyewitness accounts - accounts of "canoodling" and "lots of PDA" spring to mind And pics like these above [emoji7]


I must live in some strange world cos they look like a perfectly normal couple to me. Love his Sun/sea bleached blond tips.


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> Yes they are going to kick a working real estate owner European citizen out just because some fassbender fans don't like his girlfriend. That's exactly what will happen.



ROTFL[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> Yes they are going to kick a working real estate owner European citizen out just because some fassbender fans don't like his girlfriend. That's exactly what will happen.


Lol was just thinking 'has she gone Mad' lol. But realise you must be answering an ignored post. Seriously had me baffled for a minute..and no I'm not even gonna check


----------



## girlwhowaited

Guess who has also said multiple times that he is not interested in moving to America?


----------



## pearlyqueen

girlwhowaited said:


> Yes they are going to kick a working home real estate owner European citizen out just because some fassbender fans don't like his girlfriend. That's exactly what will happen.



Gosh, some people have absolutely no knowledge of residency rights in the UK do they?! Citizens from the Republic of Ireland have always been free to live, work and vote here even before the EU. Michael chose to move to London 20 years ago and has always stated he dislikes LA and he wouldn't move to the USA; he has stated that as a European he is happiest here and only very recently made it known his new home is in London. Alicia moved to London 5 years ago, is a property owner. They both have UK businesses and are rich - rich people have always been free to live in the UK regardless. Lolllllll


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> Lol was just thinking 'has she gone Mad' lol. But realise you must be answering an ignored post. Seriously had me baffled for a minute..and no I'm not even gonna check



Lol don't bother


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol was just thinking 'has she gone Mad' lol. But realise you must be answering an ignored post. Seriously had me baffled for a minute..and no I'm not even gonna check



Keep ignoring, you're not missing very much lol


----------



## Just Askin

For want of a better turn of phrase....."nah, you man's are buggin out here right now fam"


----------



## Just Askin

I think Michael is the sort of bloke who loathes everything 'Hollywood' stereo typically stands for. It's that whole delusion of what is the most important aspects of a good actor. Basically the difference between an actor and a star/celeb. I think people that buy into that mentality are probably the very people that go along with the fake couple thing. I can believe it does exist, but your talking about Perez Hilton v Sir Ian Mckellan personality when you lump Fassbender in with Hollywood stars (regardless of their country of origin).


----------



## FassbenderLover

I think Michael prefers NY than LA. The man can live anywhere and work. Doubt I can say the same about others


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh, some people have absolutely no knowledge of residency rights in the UK do they?! Citizens from the Republic of Ireland have always been free to live, work and vote here even before the EU. Michael chose to move to London 20 years ago and has always stated he dislikes LA and he wouldn't move to the USA; he has stated that as a European he is happiest here and only very recently made it known his new home is in London. Alicia moved to London 5 years ago, is a property owner. They both have UK businesses and are rich - rich people have always been free to live in the UK regardless. Lolllllll


Lol was gonna chip in about the rich buying London housing etc but decided political overdose these last few days


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> I think Michael prefers NY than LA. The man can live anywhere and work. Doubt I can say the same about others


I was thinking NY would be a good fit for Michael. Although his family lives in Cali so that might be an option for him once he marries and has a family of his own. But right after I wrote my last response to you, I remembered that we may be facing a ***** presidency so Michael should wait A few years before moving to America. LOL!
Some on here should know that lots of actors that value art more than celebrity live in LA and NY. Living in these cities doesn't automatically mean chasing celebrity.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> I think Michael is the sort of bloke who loathes everything 'Hollywood' stereo typically stands for. It's that whole delusion of what is the most important aspects of a good actor. Basically the difference between an actor and a star/celeb. I think people that buy into that mentality are probably the very people that go along with the fake couple thing. I can believe it does exist, but your talking about Perez Hilton v Sir Ian Mckellan personality when you lump Fassbender in with Hollywood stars (regardless of their country of origin).



IA if he was anything like those Hollywood celebrities he would have bought a mansion and a couple of sports cars by now in LA. He's quite the opposite of what all that represents. He has made plenty of real estate investments in Ireland and the U.K. since he began making enough money from work, obviously thinking more about his future than on how he can splurge his money right now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lol was gonna chip in about the rich buying London housing etc but decided political overdose these last few days



Let's not go there... still in shock ... Time for Sadiq to declare London's independence...

Moving on; it's hilarious how some Americans think actors are all gagging to move to the USA. Pretty obvious many are more than happy to live in London for obvious reasons, especially when they are European. Michael (and Alicia) have both stated categorically they have no intention of moving there and are happy living in London.


----------



## miasharma

I know Michael has worked hard for his success and earned his wealth but I didn't know the Leech could be described as being "rich"?! Must be some study knee pads and "good friends". Or should I say steamy showers and good friends, since that was his MO in the past.


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> IA if he was anything like those Hollywood celebrities he would have bought a mansion and a couple of sports cars by now in LA. He's quite the opposite of what all that represents. He has made plenty of real estate investments in Ireland and the U.K. since he began making enough money from work, obviously thinking more about his future than on how he can splurge his money right now.


100% agree.  If you know where he comes from you know how he is.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Let's not go there... still in shock ... Time for Sadiq to declare London's independence...
> 
> Moving on; it's hilarious how some Americans think actors are all gagging to move to the USA. Pretty obvious many are more than happy to live in London for obvious reasons, especially when they are European. Michael (and Alicia) have both stated categorically they have no intention of moving there and are happy living in London.


President Khan...nice ring to it don't you think lol 
From coddle in Kerry to Steam buns in Hackney to kebaab in Camden to Gryta in Sweden to a  Stick of celery in Hollywood....can't see it!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> President Khan...nice ring to it don't you think lol
> From coddle in Kerry to Steam buns in Hackney to kebaab in Camden to Gryta in Sweden to a  Stick of celery in Hollywood....can't see it!



Lolllll, not to mention falafel in Old Compton and Balti in Brick Lane [emoji6]

Is Jezzer your MP btw? The knives are out for him....

President Khan - I like [emoji106]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lolllll, not to mention falafel in Old Compton and Balti in Brick Lane [emoji6]
> 
> Is Jezzer your MP btw? The knives are out for him....
> 
> President Khan - I like [emoji106]


Islington North...sure is. He played it smart by sacking 1. The rest have jumped ship so it ain't on him. He'll be grand, I'm being told by the Dublin family.


----------



## Just Askin

The future's bright..The future's Ora.....oh for f..ksake!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> I was thinking NY would be a good fit for Michael. Although his family lives in Cali so that might be an option for him once he marries and has a family of his own. But right after I wrote my last response to you, I remembered that we may be facing a ***** presidency so Michael should wait A few years before moving to America. LOL!
> Some on here should know that lots of actors that value art more than celebrity live in LA and NY. Living in these cities doesn't automatically mean chasing celebrity.


 Dot mention him and marriage, next thing they say is him and the leech getting married


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Lol isn't Alicia only in Sydney because Michael is there? Leech is an appropriate name for her. So because someone decided to live up to her name, a studio decided to hold an entire premiere there?! Fly out a whole cast and crew for an unknown nobody trying to give it up to Michael. Imaginations flying high today


It makes sense for her to be in Sydney seeing as it is close to Bourne premiere. I just want sources because I haven't heard anything.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Some definitely think too highly of themselves. Telling others where to post and who to ignore and what to post here about. Oh jeez they should take their own advice lol!


Tell me about it. So much hypocrisy and self-righteousness.


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Dot mention him and marriage, next thing *they *say is him and the leech getting married


In their minds, Michael and L are already married, living together, shopping at Ikea. Being all rich and British together lol. Or in the Leech's case, trying to fake a posh british accent while looking constipated af while doing so.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> It makes sense for her to be in Sydney seeing as it is close to Bourne premiere. I just want sources because I haven't heard anything.


True she might be there or in Sweden seeing as they just had a major holiday in that country. I was responding to (cant remember who) saying that - get this- the studio is holding a premiere in Syndey just because Alicia is there. Not the other way around that the premiere is in sydney so Alicia is there but that the leech is so damn important that the studio decided to randomly hold a premiere in the city where she is leech next to Michael. I lol-ed quite a bit at the post.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> True she might be there or in Sweden seeing as they just had a major holiday in that country. I was responding to (cant remember who) saying that - get this- the studio is holding a premiere in Syndey just because Alicia is there. Not the other way around that the premiere is in sydney so Alicia is there but that the leech is so damn important that the studio decided to randomly hold a premiere in the city where she is leech next to Michael. I lol-ed quite a bit at the post.


HAHAHAH oh my goodness that is a new level of delusion.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I think Michael is the sort of bloke who loathes everything 'Hollywood' stereo typically stands for. It's that whole delusion of what is the most important aspects of a good actor. Basically the difference between an actor and a star/celeb. I think people that buy into that mentality are probably the very people that go along with the fake couple thing. I can believe it does exist, but your talking about Perez Hilton v Sir Ian Mckellan personality when you lump Fassbender in with Hollywood stars (regardless of their country of origin).



Think he is far from those typical Hollywood type - wearing slippers drinking coffee on roadside staircase and on economy class. 
He  is into property investment than in sport cars - good for him.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> True she might be there or in Sweden seeing as they just had a major holiday in that country. I was responding to (cant remember who) saying that - get this- the studio is holding a premiere in Syndey just because Alicia is there. Not the other way around that the premiere is in sydney so Alicia is there but that the leech is so damn important that the studio decided to randomly hold a premiere in the city where she is leech next to Michael. I lol-ed quite a bit at the post.


 I pray Michael is busy working and not wearing flower hats. He did not look happy at all, poor thing needed alcohol to get him thru, no offence to the Swedes who post here
Hey, when you're keeping company with a high profile mogul, anything can be at your disposal . I wouldn't be surprised if her name is written on the red carpet, even tho its not her movie. But some wont think so


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Think he is far from those typical Hollywood type - wearing slippers drinking coffee on roadside staircase and on economy class.
> He  is into property investment than in sport cars - good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392167
> View attachment 3392168


Haven't seen these in ages 
If someone, at this point in his career told him he had to pretend to be dating someone for business purposes, after he finished laughing, I'm sure he would tell them to eff off.
I can't stand the fact that people of obviously low intellect and morals would lump him and his friends and family into their realm of reality. It is degrading and questions his entire being. It is just wrong on so many levels. Perhaps a reflection of society as a whole. I don't know. But it sickens me to think these self same people, if given the chance, would be running up to him for a selfie and a signature. Ok rant over.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Think he is far from those typical Hollywood type - wearing slippers drinking coffee on roadside staircase and on economy class.
> He  is into property investment than in sport cars - good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392167
> View attachment 3392168



Exactly, and keeping a cracked iPhone for years, not to mention the same clothes....although many of his old favourites have disappeared now....haven't seen him wearing the same old shorts and t-shirts he wore for years; I expect Alicia sorted out his clothes, lol. 
Sometimes when I read posts here it's obvious to me that many non Europeans have little appreciation for our values and culture. So many misapprehensions or judgements based on American standards that don't hold sway here. Guess that's why some people will never "get" Michael, they're completely clueless about his origins, culture and values.


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> I know Michael has worked hard for his success and earned his wealth but I didn't know the Leech could be described as being "rich"?! Must be some study knee pads and "good friends". Or should I say steamy showers and good friends, since that was his MO in the past.


Why I'm not surprised..


Nino Muñoz GQ France 2012


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly, and keeping a cracked iPhone for years, not to mention the same clothes....although many of his old favourites have disappeared now....haven't seen him wearing the same old shorts and t-shirts he wore for years; I expect Alicia sorted out his clothes, lol.
> Sometimes when I read posts here it's obvious to me that many non Europeans have little appreciation for our values and culture. So many misapprehensions or judgements based on American standards that don't hold sway here. Guess that's why some people will never "get" Michael, they're completely clueless about his origins, culture and values.


I'm sure we as Europeans do the same to a certain extent with other cultures and countries. I do  think however, that some people are happy in their own little cocoons because understanding things beyond their own front door takes effort and that cuts into squirty cheese time. Hey, the iPhone 4s was bangin' ! Wish I still had mine.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Haven't seen these in ages
> If someone, at this point in his career told him he had to pretend to be dating someone for business purposes, after he finished laughing, I'm sure he would tell them to eff off.
> I can't stand the fact that people of obviously low intellect and morals would lump him and his friends and family into their realm of reality. It is degrading and questions his entire being. It is just wrong on so many levels. Perhaps a reflection of society as a whole. I don't know. But it sickens me to think these self same people, if given the chance, would be running up to him for a selfie and a signature. Ok rant over.



Yes to all of this.....and these people classify themselves as fans [emoji33][emoji33] Maybe they are brainwashed by the superficiality of their society that worships fame and self promotion regardless of talent - Kardashian style??

It also amuses me no end that they seem to reassure themselves that if they don't see daily confirmation that Alicia is in Australia it means she's not there....LOOOL. Especially since she's been there fairly constantly since late May give or take a few days in Rio and L.A. for work purposes. That's one hell of a long time before she needs to turn up for the Sydney premiere of Bourne on 3rd July....which incidentally was announced on 10th June, some time after she went to Sydney to be with her man [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji175]


----------



## miasharma

So after 10 days of being in Sydney, Alicia convinced a major studio to hold her new movie's premiere in the same city as her boyfriend a month down the line?!
Do we have information on how many kneepads were utilized in making of this decision? Did she pay for the apparatus or did her good friend?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes to all of this.....and these people classify themselves as fans [emoji33][emoji33] Maybe they are brainwashed by the superficiality of their society that worships fame and self promotion regardless of talent - Kardashian style??
> 
> It also amuses me no end that they seem to reassure themselves that if they don't see daily confirmation that Alicia is in Australia it means she's not there....LOOOL. Especially since she's been there fairly constantly since late May give or take a few days in Rio and L.A. for work purposes. That's one hell of a long time before she needs to turn up for the Sydney premiere of Bourne on 3rd July....which incidentally was announced on 10th June, some time after she went to Sydney to be with her man [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji175]


Not sure how much I actually like Vikander anymore. She gets to do that. Meantime we're stuck here with Boris aka BoJo the Clown and 'let's all follow the powdery white line' George Osborne possibly moulding the shape of our future. Def went into the wrong career.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly, and keeping a cracked iPhone for years, not to mention the same clothes....although many of his old favourites have disappeared now....haven't seen him wearing the same old shorts and t-shirts he wore for years; I expect Alicia sorted out his clothes, lol.
> Sometimes when I read posts here it's obvious to me that many non Europeans have little appreciation for our values and culture. So many misapprehensions or judgements based on American standards that don't hold sway here. Guess that's why some people will never "get" Michael, they're completely clueless about his origins, culture and values.



Following US' superpower status after WW2  its movies, TV, fastfoods become so popular, it gives an wrong impression that all people "love" American culture ( less than 300 years?).


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Not sure how much I actually like Vikander anymore. She gets to do that. Meantime we're stuck here with Boris aka BoJo the Clown and 'let's all follow the powdery white line' George Osborne possibly moulding the shape of our future. Def went into the wrong career.



Lollll, it would be tolerable if it wasn't for the consequences...and don't forget Gove and Fartage....nightmare...

At least the talent and hotness of Michael and his lovely girlfriend Alicia provides us with distraction from the horror of Brexit and the political fallout...God knows we need it right now! [emoji120]


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> So after 10 days of being in Sydney, Alicia convinced a major studio to hold her new movie's premiere in the same city as her boyfriend a month down the line?!
> Do we have information on how many kneepads were utilized in making of this decision? Did she pay for the apparatus or did her good friend?


 You know the funny thing is? Some would look at Tom and Taylor and say they're in a PR relationship, yet simply cannot see what Michael and AV are doing. Tom was all about privacy too, I actually liked the guy and now look at him, look what he'd doing. He got with the main person who will give him the publicity he needs, there are pics every single day. If Tom can stoop that low, what makes some think Michael wouldn't do the same. But some wont see it that way. Lets hear the excuses of how Michael is love and he wouldn't be in a PR relationship with the woman he loves, after all they fell in love on set so its real and its true (sarcasm here, just in case anyone will be mistaken)


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> You know the funny thing is? Some would look at Tom and Taylor and say they're in a PR relationship, yet simply cannot see what Michael and AV are doing. Tom was all about privacy too, I actually liked the guy and now look at him, look what he'd doing. He got with the main person who will give him the publicity he needs, there are pics every single day. If Tom can stoop that low, what makes some think Michael wouldn't do the same. But some wont see it that way. Lets hear the excuses of how Michael is love and he wouldn't be in a PR relationship with the woman he loves, after all they fell in love on set so its real and its true (sarcasm here, just in case anyone will be mistaken)


Yes Tom Hiddleston and James Mcavoy and their paparazzi games. Do you think they forgot these special "european values" that some posters are on about? Michael is a special delicate flower with all the "european values" so he would never do a pap stroll ok?!. The leech is a different story though.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Haven't seen these in ages
> If someone, at this point in his career told him he had to pretend to be dating someone for business purposes, after he finished laughing, I'm sure he would tell them to eff off.
> I can't stand the fact that people of obviously low intellect and morals would lump him and his friends and family into their realm of reality. It is degrading and questions his entire being. It is just wrong on so many levels. Perhaps a reflection of society as a whole. I don't know. But it sickens me to think these self same people, if given the chance, would be running up to him for a selfie and a signature. Ok rant over.



Brave for more. This coming weekend is interesting with the Sydney premiere. Some will use microscope to analyze every single detail and bash Alicia with all sorts of ridiculous claims. 
Example - Will Michael be attending ? 
(a) he attends - he do PR, he looks for free foods & booze (so cheapskate) , he supports Damon. 
(b) not attend - he doesn't give a sxxx about his PR girlfriend , he is rather with other woman 

Interesting stuff to distract us from current economic and political turmoil.


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> Yes Tom Hiddleston and James Mcavoy and their paparazzi games. Do you think they forgot these special "european values" that some posters are on about? Michael is a special delicate flower with all the "european values" so he would never do a pap stroll ok?!. The leech is a different story though.


All those actors do it. They might say they hate the paps, but they need them to stay relevant. They have to keep working and in order for that to happen the public cant forget them. So they, they actors do call the paps and set up pap shots. There's an article in Cosmo where a paparazzo was interviewed and he spilled. AV is no exception, after all her buddy aliiscool for the "exclusive" "moneyshot" of her. So I don't wanna hear that nonsense of how actors are too famous, or too in love or whatever the case it is, not to call them. I love these links https://t.co/nUwQPVPEXl and my fave https://www.instagram.com/p/BGib7kXy4RT/?taken-by=aliiscoollike. Miasharma I know you're a smart woman so can you kindly tell me if you notice anything with her pics?


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> All those actors do it. They might say they hate the paps, but they need them to stay relevant. They have to keep working and in order for that to happen the public cant forget them. So they, they actors do call the paps and set up pap shots. There's an article in Cosmo where a paparazzo was interviewed and he spilled. AV is no exception, after all her buddy aliiscool for the "exclusive" "moneyshot" of her. So I don't wanna hear that nonsense of how actors are too famous, or too in love or whatever the case it is, not to call them. I love these links https://t.co/nUwQPVPEXl and my fave https://www.instagram.com/p/BGib7kXy4RT/?taken-by=aliiscoollike. Miasharma I know you're a smart woman so can you kindly tell me if you notice anything with her pics?


thanks for that article link! 100% of the pap strolls done in Sydney were set up in my opinion. Before Alicia arrived and since she has been gone, the paps havent been able to find Michael. That is a coincidence I will not believe. I have a feeling there will be pap strolls next week before the movie premiere. I have braced my eyes for the hideous outfit and hair that will be on Alicia lol. I hope Michael looks good in them so I can actually enjoy them. That Ali person was at the bowling alley and then at the grocery store? Creepyyyyy


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> thanks for that article link! 100% of the pap strolls done in Sydney were set up in my opinion. Before Alicia arrived and since she has been gone, the paps havent been able to find Michael. That is a coincidence I will not believe. I have a feeling there will be pap strolls next week before the movie premiere. I have braced my eyes for the hideous outfit and hair that will be on Alicia lol. I hope Michael looks good in them so I can actually enjoy them. That Ali person was at the bowling alley and then at the grocery store? Creepyyyyy


 Not creepy at all. Notice he said "exclusive" which means he was chosen to take those pics and a poster said "get that money shot". But apart from that, did you notice her hair? The first pic it was down but the other 2 the front part was pinned back, which tells me he took more than one and she chose the best one for him to post. If she could have changed clothes she would have but cant tell some people it was a set up cuz sweet, innocent AV would never do such a thing. She wasn't even smart enough to buy apples or oranges but it had to be lemon. How does  she have a production company when she cant even decide what to buy for a pap shoot?


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Not creepy at all. Notice he said "exclusive" which means he was chosen to take those pics and a poster said "get that money shot". But apart from that, did you notice her hair? The first pic it was down but the other 2 the front part was pinned back, which tells me he took more than one and she chose the best one for him to post. If she could have changed clothes she would have but cant tell some people it was a set up cuz sweet, innocent AV would never do such a thing. She wasn't even smart enough to buy apples or oranges but it had to be lemon. How does  she have a production company when she cant even decide what to buy for a pap shoot?


Shoot! I totally missed the "exclusive" hashtag. These pics were on Just Jared...The Ali guy must have sold them for a pretty penny. I wonder if Alicia got a cut too? She has to stay "rich" somehow.


----------



## miasharma

By the way, Fassbenderlover if you go on JJ and look at the comments from the three pap strolls organized by Alicia in Sydney, most of the commentators are calling out the obvious pap strolls and how ridiculous the whole thing looks. Just like Tom and Taylor lol. Aaaannnddd there are zero comments of articles of Alicia without michael. Some that still wonder why she leeches onto Michael just need to go on to Just Jared. Her "I am ready to be more known" still has not happened a year later lol


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> You know the funny thing is? Some would look at Tom and Taylor and say they're in a PR relationship, yet simply cannot see what Michael and AV are doing. Tom was all about privacy too, I actually liked the guy and now look at him, look what he'd doing. He got with the main person who will give him the publicity he needs, there are pics every single day. If Tom can stoop that low, what makes some think Michael wouldn't do the same. But some wont see it that way. Lets hear the excuses of how Michael is love and he wouldn't be in a PR relationship with the woman he loves, after all they fell in love on set so its real and its true (sarcasm here, just in case anyone will be mistaken)


And I thought parents getting involved in a PR relationship was a ridiculous idea but Tom's mum seems to be enjoying it lol


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Yes Tom Hiddleston and James Mcavoy and their paparazzi games. Do you think they forgot these special "european values" that some posters are on about? Michael is a special delicate flower with all the "european values" so he would never do a pap stroll ok?!. The leech is a different story though.


This obsession with Europeanness is quite hilarious.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> This obsession with Europeanness is quite hilarious.


Its plain weird. Implying that Europeans are somehow superior to others (specifically America). I am A-okay not knowing anything about these mysterious "European values" and I am sure most of the rest of the world is too!


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Its plain weird. Implying that Europeans are somehow superior to others (specifically America). I am A-okay not knowing anything about these mysterious "European values" and I am sure most of the rest of the world is too!



Yes! It is always people who have nothing else going for them in life that resort to taking so much pride in something as arbitrary as where they were born. It is sad.


----------



## Just Askin

Can someone explain to me why Tom Hiddlestons relationship is being painted with the fake brush like Fassbenders? (genuine question as I don't know much about Taylor Swift outside of her music)


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Brave for more. This coming weekend is interesting with the Sydney premiere. Some will use microscope to analyze every single detail and bash Alicia with all sorts of ridiculous claims.
> Example - Will Michael be attending ?
> (a) he attends - he do PR, he looks for free foods & booze (so cheapskate) , he supports Damon.
> (b) not attend - he doesn't give a sxxx about his PR girlfriend , he is rather with other woman
> 
> Interesting stuff to distract us from current economic and political turmoil.


Again, I think these accusations are a reflection of the persons own moral and social compass, baffling to anyone who lives in the real world.


----------



## Just Askin

I taste bitterness with a hint of bull sh-t


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Can someone explain to me why Tom Hiddlestons relationship is being painted with the fake brush like Fassbenders? (genuine question as I don't know much about Taylor Swift outside of her music)



Can't help with this I'm afraid - I know very little about either of them. But I have noticed that some people have been brainwashed by "celebrity" culture to such a degree they view any pairing they don't like as PR and develop bizarre conspiracies to support their stance. Weird.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Can't help with this I'm afraid - I know very little about either of them. But I have noticed that some people have been brainwashed by "celebrity" culture to such a degree they view any pairing they don't like as PR and develop bizarre conspiracies to support their stance. Weird.


Just someone gave me some of his DVDs to watch so I was checking him out a bit. Saw a lovely pic of him and his Mum and TS walking on a beach.....then saw it was connected to ...if Hiddlestons Mum can get involved in fake r then of course Fassbender can... I was like... She looks like your favourite granny, you know the one that wouldnt even watch a pirate DVD back in the day for fear of police knocking on her door...speechless!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Again, I think these accusations are a reflection of the persons own moral and social compass, baffling to anyone who lives in the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392462



If they still dish out this kind of granny story again this coming weekend, do you think I can ask them a favor ?  - "Guys, your grandmother story is getting old, my eyes get tired seeing the same repetitive theory . Can you do me a favor and give us something new and refreshing ?"


----------



## mchris55

You can ask, but I'm not sure what answer you will get.
For instance, is something new, what merchandise can be found at Ikea or what is west of Hackney? Because I am confused.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Why I'm not surprised..
> 
> 
> Nino Muñoz GQ France 2012


You shouldn't be, because the "good friend" conversations are enlightening. Or should I refer to the "good friend" by the other name given to him by a poster here, "everyone knows he's a pig." Do you remember that?


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Can't help with this I'm afraid - I know very little about either of them. But I have noticed that some people have been brainwashed by "celebrity" culture to such a degree they view any pairing they don't like as PR and develop bizarre conspiracies to support their stance. Weird.



I know very little about Hiddleston, and I also know it's 100% off topic here, but yeah, he's always been private but now 1) he's getting more and more famous and doing more and more movies 2) he's with Taylor swift, the most followed celebrity -not only on Instagram- of the last years. Personally I don't like her but I must admit she's doing her best to be always on top of the list and she must be very smart. She's never been a "private" person, she's always posted pics of her life (with Calvin Harris, for instance) and she's papped every single day. I don't think she needs to call the paps, I think they follow her 24/7 cause she's super famous and fans find her interesting. I don't think their romance is fake, even tho there were rumours about him being gay -which I really can't say if are true or not and I'm not even interested-, I just think paps are following them like crazies cause their pics on magazines make people go crazy. I don't see why they should be PR cause the only one who could have his benefits would be Tom, he would get more famous.. But I don't think he's interested in this.. People are not always doing PR things just because they're famous: a PR relationship could be manageable for 6 months, then it would ruin your life, making you waste a lot of time. Celebrities are just famous but are humans as well. Btw Tom/Taylor story has nothing to do with Michael obviously: different people, different personalities, different country, different celeb statuses.. Many different things. We can't compare those people.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Why I'm not surprised..
> 
> 
> Nino Muñoz GQ France 2012



Oh dear this photoshoot gives me life every time I see it. Why is he so handsome it's not fair[emoji23][emoji178]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> If they still dish out this kind of granny story again this coming weekend, do you think I can ask them a favor ?  - "Guys, your grandmother story is getting old, my eyes get tired seeing the same repetitive theory . Can you do me a favor and give us something new and refreshing ?"


Don't hold your breath. Check out last few months posts. Almost everyone of them have been in response to a post pq or myself posted. Nothing new just slating what we put up. It's quite pathetic. Ignore button is your best bet. Same 4 people all the time so easy to do.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I know very little about Hiddleston, and I also know it's 100% off topic here, but yeah, he's always been private but now 1) he's getting more and more famous and doing more and more movies 2) he's with Taylor swift, the most followed celebrity -not only on Instagram- of the last years. Personally I don't like her but I must admit she's doing her best to be always on top of the list and she must be very smart. She's never been a "private" person, she's always posted pics of her life (with Calvin Harris, for instance) and she's papped every single day. I don't think she needs to call the paps, I think they follow her 24/7 cause she's super famous and fans find her interesting. I don't think their romance is fake, even tho there were rumours about him being gay -which I really can't say if are true or not and I'm not even interested-, I just think paps are following them like crazies cause their pics on magazines make people go crazy. I don't see why they should be PR cause the only one who could have his benefits would be Tom, he would get more famous.. But I don't think he's interested in this.. People are not always doing PR things just because they're famous: a PR relationship could be manageable for 6 months, then it would ruin your life, making you waste a lot of time. Celebrities are just famous but are humans as well. Btw Tom/Taylor story has nothing to do with Michael obviously: different people, different personalities, different country, different celeb statuses.. Many different things. We can't compare those people.


Thanks. Seems his career is doing fine right now. The pic I saw was on the worst of the worst blogs, like the "we have seriously lost the plot" one. It directly mentioned Fassbender so connection there. Just wondered.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Don't hold your breath. Check out last few months posts. Almost everyone of them have been in response to a post pq or myself posted. Nothing new just slating what we put up. It's quite pathetic. Ignore button is your best bet. Same 4 people all the time so easy to do.



So so true. And absolutely nothing they post is "enlightening", just the same old bs fuelled by their twisted agenda. 

Enough of that - most of the rest of the world loves to see lovers, Michael and Alicia are no exception, they're perceived as super cute [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Thanks. Seems his career is doing fine right now. The pic I saw was on the worst of the worst blogs, like the "we have seriously lost the plot" one. It directly mentioned Fassbender so connection there. Just wondered.



The point is that many fans think they have the special permission to judge and/or decide who their celeb crushes should date: Hiddleston, Fassbender, Evans, Cavill, Hunnam.. It's completely insane, it's bad for them (fans) and won't affect their celeb crushes at all. It's pretty sad being always there to judge and to throw s*** on some actors girlfriends.. Personally I find it boring and unhappy and a clear sign of loneliness. If you don't like a couple you should just don't judge,  pretending they don't exist.. Anything.. But this thing of boycotting actors' private life when it doesn't work as you want is super childish and immature.
Reality is different from dreams: in our dreams our celebrity crushes date each other (Kate and Leo, for instance) and when we come to reality we see they don't, cause life is different from movies and they date whomever they like, even if you don't like who they're dating. You cant change another person's life. If you keep judging it you're kinda wasting your time cause you're not gonna change the truth. Right?
Every fandom has his "fans" who feel the needing to criticise the girl who -marrying or dating their fav actor- ruined their dreams and so they need to make up stories for themselves, in order to feel better and keep following their celeb crush. I told it many times: if you want to believe a couple is PR or in love or something you can do it, it's your choice. It's up to you, do what makes you feel better.. People believe what they want to believe, no matter which the objective truth -which NOBODY knows- is. Right? And this is something that can be said for each one of us here. 
Btw yes, Tom is a pretty great actor, he needs to get more different roles but he's just started off


----------



## mchris55

Yes, and we speak our minds and say what we think. I really don't understand what the problem is or the need for analysis of the thoughts of others. As I have said before, analysis leads to gross generalizations and that is not fair to anyone.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Don't hold your breath. Check out last few months posts. Almost everyone of them have been in response to a post pq or myself posted. Nothing new just slating what we put up. It's quite pathetic. Ignore button is your best bet. Same 4 people all the time so easy to do.


I disagree. But, I will say this, if you say something incorrect, contradictory, or misquote someone, it should not be a surprise that someone responds.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Don't hold your breath. Check out last few months posts. Almost everyone of them have been in response to a post pq or myself posted. Nothing new just slating what we put up. It's quite pathetic. Ignore button is your best bet. Same 4 people all the time so easy to do.



"If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle."
Sun Tzu, The Art of War

Hence, I won't ignore it for the time being. Noticed the 4 fellows show perseverance. The bad things about them is the aggressive language used (one of them) and the repetitive "nature". Based on the current rules of this site, this is the reality.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> The point is that many fans think they have the special permission to judge and/or decide who their celeb crushes should date: Hiddleston, Fassbender, Evans, Cavill, Hunnam.. It's completely insane, it's bad for them (fans) and won't affect their celeb crushes at all. It's pretty sad being always there to judge and to throw s*** on some actors girlfriends.. Personally I find it boring and unhappy and a clear sign of loneliness. If you don't like a couple you should just don't judge,  pretending they don't exist.. Anything.. But this thing of boycotting actors' private life when it doesn't work as you want is super childish and immature.
> Reality is different from dreams: in our dreams our celebrity crushes date each other (Kate and Leo, for instance) and when we come to reality we see they don't, cause life is different from movies and they date whomever they like, even if you don't like who they're dating. You cant change another person's life. If you keep judging it you're kinda wasting your time cause you're not gonna change the truth. Right?
> Every fandom has his "fans" who feel the needing to criticise the girl who -marrying or dating their fav actor- ruined their dreams and so they need to make up stories for themselves, in order to feel better and keep following their celeb crush. I told it many times: if you want to believe a couple is PR or in love or something you can do it, it's your choice. It's up to you, do what makes you feel better.. People believe what they want to believe, no matter which the objective truth -which NOBODY knows- is. Right? And this is something that can be said for each one of us here.
> Btw yes, Tom is a pretty great actor, he needs to get more different roles but he's just started off


I don't have a problem with fan girls dreaming and wishing. Dreams are not only free but also rather a healthy thing to do. But yes, it's when its portrayed by some as being reality the problem starts with me. How can you have so much Ill feeling towards someone you know nothing about.
The name calling is disturbing and makes me feel sick. As I said,  more a reflection on the conspiracist than the on the reality. Yesterday's comments asking why he would live with someone he can't stand, why he would want to be near a leech, calling Vikander his "f-ck piece". These are his fans ??? Asking why he wants to be around his girlfriend??? Why he would move in with the women he is spending every minute he possible can with, work allowing??? Seriously???????????


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I disagree. But, I will say this, if you say something incorrect, contradictory, or misquote someone, it should not be a surprise that someone responds.


Why would you bother reading or quoting my posts.Why not try post some yourself that are worth people reading and quoting. Just an idea.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> "If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle."
> Sun Tzu, The Art of War
> 
> Hence, I won't ignore it for the time being. Noticed the 4 fellows show perseverance. The bad things about them is the aggressive language used (one of them) and the repetitive "nature". Based on the current rules of this site, this is the reality.


I agree...but I don't come on here to do battle. This is a bit of self indulgent down time. Must say ignoring what I assumed to be crap yesterday did make some of the proper members posts confusing but also entertaining. It was like a cryptic crossword.lol


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I agree...but I don't come on here to do battle. This is a bit of self indulgent down time. Must say ignoring what I assumed to be crap yesterday did make some of the proper members posts confusing but also entertaining. It was like a cryptic crossword.lol



Yes yes! We are not coming here to do battle fighting  toe and nail. It is just for fun. If we have free time, fight a bit; Not free, let it go. 

Last Sunday saw the assassin creed trailer in cinema - Michael is so fit! Salivating ......also love the Spanish sites and scenery, awesome.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I don't have a problem with fan girls dreaming and wishing. Dreams are not only free but also rather a healthy thing to do. But yes, it's when its portrayed by some as being reality the problem starts with me. How can you have so much Ill feeling towards someone you know nothing about.
> The name calling is disturbing and makes me feel sick. As I said,  more a reflection on the conspiracist than the on the reality. Yesterday's comments asking why he would live with someone he can't stand, why he would want to be near a leech, calling Vikander his "f-ck piece". These are his fans ??? Asking why he wants to be around his girlfriend??? Why he would move in with the women he is spending every minute he possible can with, work allowing??? Seriously???????????



As for me, I do dream a lot too and I think dreaming is one of the most powerful things of the human brain and heart. But those things are not dreams, they're just desperate attempts to decide what is right and what is wrong for their celebs. I just think being rude and vulgar is not a healthy way to dream, is super sad and I feel for the unhappy people who needs to do so. I'm really sorry, life must be difficult and loving your favourite actor -when you can't stand his life choices- is pretty pointless and painful.. Obviously it's a choice. I don't want PF to become a battleground even more.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Yes yes! We are not coming here to do battle fighting  toe and nail. It is just for fun. If we have free time, fight a bit; Not free, let it go.
> 
> Last Sunday saw the assassin creed trailer in cinema - Michael is so fit! Salivating ......also love the Spanish sites and scenery, awesome.


Lol think this is definitely one you will watch for the second time, without your partner and with slow no button at the ready.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Why would you bother reading or quoting my posts.Why not try post some yourself that are worth people reading and quoting. Just an idea.


I do. And as I said before, I don't require assistance, confirmation, or validation.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Why would you bother reading or quoting my posts.Why not try post some yourself that are worth people reading and quoting. Just an idea.



All the regular posters here know exactly who posts bitter, snarky, negative stuff and newer members only have to check someone's posting history if they are curious. Fortunately the majority of us like to focus on more positive fare featuring Michael's life and work and are happy to see him in a stable relationship with Alicia. [emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I don't have a problem with fan girls dreaming and wishing. Dreams are not only free but also rather a healthy thing to do. But yes, it's when its portrayed by some as being reality the problem starts with me. How can you have so much Ill feeling towards someone you know nothing about.
> The name calling is disturbing and makes me feel sick. As I said,  more a reflection on the conspiracist than the on the reality. Yesterday's comments asking why he would live with someone he can't stand, why he would want to be near a leech, calling Vikander his "f-ck piece". These are his fans ??? Asking why he wants to be around his girlfriend??? Why he would move in with the women he is spending every minute he possible can with, work allowing??? Seriously???????????



Simple explanation. They hallucinate themselves into 2 categories -
1/ wifey or girlfriend-feel fans. They feel like their husbands or boyfriends got stolen. Hence,  the bitterness.

2/ MIL fans. These are "mother-in-law" mindset kind of. They see their "sons'" choice of partners no good, not satisfied. Hence they criticize left right centre either the girl not good enough or with wicked motive/ hidden agenda. I feel like reminding them - hello! he is not your son, don't talk like a mother-in-law .......


----------



## Just Askin

Ahhhhh fresh air.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> All the regular posters here know exactly who posts bitter, snarky, negative stuff and newer members only have to check someone's posting history if they are curious. Fortunately the majority of us like to focus on more positive fare featuring Michael's life and work and are happy to see him in a stable relationship with Alicia. [emoji3]



Newly joined couple of months ago. Within first few visits knew the F-4.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I do. And as I said before, I don't require assistance, confirmation, or validation.


Great. Then we have no need to cross paths again. Bye


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Simple explanation. They hallucinate themselves into 2 categories -
> 1/ wifey or girlfriend-feel fans. They feel like their husbands or boyfriends got stolen. Hence,  the bitterness.
> 
> 2/ MIL fans. These are "mother-in-law" mindset kind of. They see their "sons'" choice of partners no good, not satisfied. Hence they criticize left right centre either the girl not good enough or with wicked motive/ hidden agenda. I feel like reminding them - hello! he is not your son, don't talk like a mother-in-law .......



I don't know which kind of fan I am. 100% sure I'm not the MIL. I'm not the kind of person who judges or wants to decide for her favourite actor. Usually when somebody does something disappointing for me, I stop following him/her cause i can't respect the person anymore. It's just me, my way. 
Re Michael of course I'm jealous of Alicia and I wish I was her because she's a gorgeous actress and very beautiful and clever girl, but most of all probably because she's with Michael, and I think she's pretty lucky. Gosh, I wish I was her! But that's not a reason to hate her: she never stole him from me, he wasn't mine before and isn't mine now. He's free to date whomever he wants and I'm free to like or not to like his girl, it depends on who she is. I'm not forcing anyone to like Alicia, I don't care; respecting her and him as persons would be enough. Especially respecting his choices in this case, without finding any possible crazy theory about the PR relationship that now is meaningless, after two years and so many signs of genuine love. 
Everybody's free to believe what he/she wants but maybe trying to respect people... 
Apart from Michael and Alicia, I'm more and more sure all fandoms are full of any kind of weirdos. I've been into many groups and fan forums and anywhere you can find bitterness.


----------



## kashlo

mchris55 said:


> I disagree. But, I will say this, if you say something incorrect, contradictory, or misquote someone, it should not be a surprise that someone responds.


Some people have a really hard time understanding this because according to them they are never wrong. Ever. Like I have said in the past it has to do with having self-awareness.


----------



## carmencrem

Michael blessing the forum.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I don't know which kind of fan I am. 100% sure I'm not the MIL. I'm not the kind of person who judges or wants to decide for her favourite actor. Usually when somebody does something disappointing for me, I stop following him/her cause i can't respect the person anymore. It's just me, my way.
> Re Michael of course I'm jealous of Alicia and I wish I was her because she's a gorgeous actress and very beautiful and clever girl, but most of all probably because she's with Michael, and I think she's pretty lucky. Gosh, I wish I was her! But that's not a reason to hate her: she never stole him from me, he wasn't mine before and isn't mine now. He's free to date whomever he wants and I'm free to like or not to like his girl, it depends on who she is. I'm not forcing anyone to like Alicia, I don't care; respecting her and him as persons would be enough. Especially respecting his choices in this case, without finding any possible crazy theory about the PR relationship that now is meaningless, after two years and so many signs of genuine love.
> Everybody's free to believe what he/she wants but maybe trying to respect people...
> Apart from Michael and Alicia, I'm more and more sure all fandoms are full of any kind of weirdos. I've been into many groups and fan forums and anywhere you can find bitterness.


Respect to you girl


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Respect to you girl



Same here[emoji1305][emoji5]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I don't know which kind of fan I am. 100% sure I'm not the MIL. I'm not the kind of person who judges or wants to decide for her favourite actor. Usually when somebody does something disappointing for me, I stop following him/her cause i can't respect the person anymore. It's just me, my way.
> Re Michael of course I'm jealous of Alicia and I wish I was her because she's a gorgeous actress and very beautiful and clever girl, but most of all probably because she's with Michael, and I think she's pretty lucky. Gosh, I wish I was her! But that's not a reason to hate her: she never stole him from me, he wasn't mine before and isn't mine now. He's free to date whomever he wants and I'm free to like or not to like his girl, it depends on who she is. I'm not forcing anyone to like Alicia, I don't care; respecting her and him as persons would be enough. Especially respecting his choices in this case, without finding any possible crazy theory about the PR relationship that now is meaningless, after two years and so many signs of genuine love.
> Everybody's free to believe what he/she wants but maybe trying to respect people...
> Apart from Michael and Alicia, I'm more and more sure all fandoms are full of any kind of weirdos. I've been into many groups and fan forums and anywhere you can find bitterness.



Yes. All fandom more or less have this kind of odd things. Recently the Tom Hiddleston and Chris Evans fandom have similar issue.
I sometime can't help falling into  mother-in-law mindset and start bashing the girl. Haha! But will quickly remind myself that this is not healthy. For example, I don't like CE's ex Minka Kelly , see her as someone who doesn't work much and only go to gym. I stopped searching or checking CE's news to avoid behaving like mil.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Yes. All fandom more or less have this kind of odd things. Recently the Tom Hiddleston and Chris Evans fandom have similar issue.
> I sometime can't help falling into  mother-in-law mindset and start bashing the girl. Haha! But will quickly remind myself that this is not healthy. For example, I don't like CE's ex Minka Kelly , see her as someone who doesn't work much and only go to gym. I stopped searching or checking CE's news to avoid behaving like mil.



Yeah i had the same with Jake Gyllenhaal when he started dating too many random girls some years ago.. I got a bit tired of him as a person, I couldn't respect him as much as I did before anymore, cause I thought he was getting younger and immature instead of getting wiser.. So I just got tired of him. I still like his movies and I find him nice but he's not my favourite actor and I'm not into his fandom anymore.. Same goes for others. It's incredible how an actors gf can affect your love for him. That's why I understand people can find Alicia an obstacle or dislike her.. But I can't get the offensive words, she's done nothing bad, she's another (lucky!) human being. Obviously luckier than me. But what can I say? She deserves it, she's been a hard worker for years


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah i had the same with Jake Gyllenhaal when he started dating too many random girls some years ago.. I got a bit tired of him as a person, I couldn't respect him as much as I did before anymore, cause I thought he was getting younger and immature instead of getting wiser.. So I just got tired of him. I still like his movies and I find him nice but he's not my favourite actor and I'm not into his fandom anymore.. Same goes for others. It's incredible how an actors gf can affect your love for him. That's why I understand people can find Alicia an obstacle or dislike her.. But I can't get the offensive words, she's done nothing bad, she's another (lucky!) human being. Obviously luckier than me. But what can I say? She deserves it, she's been a hard worker for years



The choice of an actor's girlfriend or wife really has an impact of our view towards him. The rational part of us will tell us it is not right to do but the emotional part can't help. Looking back to those  snarky comments posted some years ago serves a good reminder.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The choice of an actor's girlfriend or wife really has an impact of our view towards him. The rational part of us will tell us it is not right to do but the emotional part can't help. Looking back to those  snarky comments posted some years ago serves a good reminder.



(Un) fortunately I joined this blog quite late. Ive been reading it for a long period but I was too shy to post, I found it very stressful. I still do, but it's also a nice place to talk about my favourite actor and find infos too


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.davidkingsbury.co.uk/blog/michaelfassbendersassassinscreedworkout/?platform=hootsuite michael's crazy workout for AC would kill me! I've always be a dancer in ballet school so these things are pretty far away from me but I'd give them a try. Just to try LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://www.davidkingsbury.co.uk/blog/michaelfassbendersassassinscreedworkout/?platform=hootsuite michael's crazy workout for AC would kill me! I've always be a dancer in ballet school so these things are pretty far away from me but I'd give them a try. Just to try LOL



I'm glad I don't have to do it!! I choose to swim to stay fit [emoji227][emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.davidkingsbury.co.uk/blog/michaelfassbendersassassinscreedworkout/?platform=hootsuite michael's crazy workout for AC would kill me! I've always be a dancer in ballet school so these things are pretty far away from me but I'd give them a try. Just to try LOL



 Oh! No wonder he is so fit in AC 's trailer! Saw this in cinema (before screening of Independence Day 2 and really salivating ! Hehehe!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Oh! No wonder he is so fit in AC 's trailer! Saw this in cinema (before screening of Independence Day 2 and really salivating ! Hehehe!



YES i can't wait to see it! This year is going to be a blessing with all the movie he's in it! I'm super curious about AC, never played the video game, I've always been a Tom Raider girl, or, in the relaxing moment, I used to spend hours playing The Sims.. I should give it a try, maybe before the movie comes out!


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Yeah i had the same with Jake Gyllenhaal when he started dating too many random girls some years ago.. I got a bit tired of him as a person, I couldn't respect him as much as I did before anymore, cause I thought he was getting younger and immature instead of getting wiser.. So I just got tired of him. I still like his movies and I find him nice but he's not my favourite actor and I'm not into his fandom anymore.. Same goes for others. It's incredible how an actors gf can affect your love for him. That's why I understand people can find Alicia an obstacle or dislike her.. *But I can't get the offensive words, she's done nothing bad, *she's another (lucky!) human being. Obviously luckier than me. But what can I say? She deserves it, she's been a hard worker for years


This. It's fine if someone doesn't like her or her acting. It's fine if someone thinks that they've been staging twitter sightings and fan pics for two years. I don't understand the name calling and I don't understand why some people think that it's fine to accuse her of sleeping her way to the top. It's nonsensical and it's just the most misogynistic way to degrade another woman.  I'd say the same thing about any other young actress who has proven her talent,whose career trajectory makes sense,even if I don't particularly like her.




mchris55 said:


> You shouldn't be, because the "good friend" conversations are enlightening. Or should I refer to the "good friend" by the other name given to him by a poster here, "everyone knows he's a pig." Do you remember that?


I know that I shouldn't be surprised..
I don't want to repeat myself.  But let's say that he has a certain reputation,_as I've already said,_ as gossip bloggers like Lainey (yes,the same Lainey who has  been accused of being on his payroll..) have already said.
Does it mean that every actress, every talented actress (because this is the point..) who has worked with him (movies produced or distributed by his company) has got benefits,a more expensive campaign after sleeping with him? Harvey Weinstein and Cotillard,Winslet,Adams,etc.. they look really,really good friends.. He has actually run Oscar campaigns for them. Does it mean that they are "good friends"?
This is just misogynistic garbage. I don't even want to  talk about the fact that his influence,above all his current influence, is ridiculously overestimated by  people who consider him like some kind of master of puppets good  for every occasion. Showmances,Oscar wins/nominations that have nothing to do with him.. There are many people in the industry who are more powerful and influential than him. He's just the one who is/was more known for his Oscar campaigns.
You find these conversations "enlightening". I still want to be "enlightened" by the "Alicia Vikander has slept her way to the top" theory supporters. I want to see a logical explanation for his involvement  in the casting process of every single role that she has landed in the last four years. As I've already said,I know  that there's plenty of evidence about how she got her roles,and no,Harvey has nothing to do with them.


> Alicia, *who won recognition for her performances in the films A Royal Affair and Joe Wright’s under- appreciated Anna Karenina*, is in the final stages of negotiations to play the lead in the much delayed screen version of Deborah Moggach’s novel Tulip Fever.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Harry-Potter-grisly-gangland-murder-Mojo.html
She was cast in Tulip Fever  by  Justin Chadwick with producers Alison Owen and Harvey Weinstein _after _a BAFTA nomination,a Shooting Star Award at the Berlin Festival,_after_ she was being cast in bigger productions than Tulip Fever,_after_ her great personal reviews during what was her real breakout year (2012). And it's very strange that Vikander was cast in a period drama _after _ playing the lead in another period drama like A Royal Affair (nominated  in the same year). Very strange. There must be some sexual favor involved..
Also,I still want to get enlightened about the alleged great career launch three years ago.. According to a certain someone who used to post here,Harvey  tried to make her famous in 2013. Let's see .. Vikander had a Swedish indie premiering at the Toronto Festival (Hotell) and a small role in DreamWorks' The Fifth Estate,where she was cast while she was still campaigning for A Royal Affair. It makes sense. 
Apparently Vikander made the terrible mistake of attending the Weinstein Company's showreel event at Cannes,where  they showed the footage of _her  movie _Tulip Fever. This is some kind of inconfutable proof of her "Harvey's girl" status. She was also photographed at some TWC premiere  with other Tulip Fever co-stars. Other inconfutable proof.
In the real world nobody has ever questioned her career because it makes perfectly sense.  And nobody has ever questioned her win,and I'm not talking about personal preferences because those are subjective. She had a very good studio like Focus behind her campaign,she had the "narrative"  and the personal reviews to win,considering all her critics prizes.  But apparently this is not enough . Some people think that it's normal,that it's right  to consider  her like  some kind of untalented whore who has slept her way to the top.
Anyway,I don't want to derail the thread.




carmencrem said:


> I know very little about Hiddleston, and I also know it's 100% off topic here, but yeah, he's always been private but now 1) he's getting more and more famous and doing more and more movies 2) he's with Taylor swift, the most followed celebrity -not only on Instagram- of the last years. Personally I don't like her but I must admit she's doing her best to be always on top of the list and she must be very smart. She's never been a "private" person, she's always posted pics of her life (with Calvin Harris, for instance) and she's papped every single day. I don't think she needs to call the paps, I think they follow her 24/7 cause she's super famous and fans find her interesting. I don't think their romance is fake, even tho there were rumours about him being gay -which I really can't say if are true or not and I'm not even interested-,* I just think paps are following them like crazies cause their pics on magazines make people go crazy. *I don't see why they should be PR cause the only one who could have his benefits would be Tom, he would get more famous.. But I don't think he's interested in this.. People are not always doing PR things just because they're famous: a PR relationship could be manageable for 6 months, then it would ruin your life, making you waste a lot of time. Celebrities are just famous but are humans as well. Btw Tom/Taylor story has nothing to do with Michael obviously: different people, different personalities, different country, different celeb statuses.. Many different things. We can't compare those people.


Yes,there's obviously interest and paps are following them,but most of the pics I've personally seen look carefully staged. Anyway,it doesn't mean that their relationship,fling is totally fake. Many celebrities  use more or less serious relationships for PR.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> All those actors do it. They might say they hate the paps, but they need them to stay relevant. They have to keep working and in order for that to happen the public cant forget them. So they, they actors do call the paps and set up pap shots. There's an article in Cosmo where a paparazzo was interviewed and he spilled. AV is no exception, after all her buddy aliiscool for the "exclusive" "moneyshot" of her. So I don't wanna hear that nonsense of how actors are too famous, or too in love or whatever the case it is, not to call them. I love these links https://t.co/nUwQPVPEXl and my fave https://www.instagram.com/p/BGib7kXy4RT/?taken-by=aliiscoollike. Miasharma I know you're a smart woman so can you kindly tell me if you notice anything with her pics?


Thanks for the info. But if he's her buddy,I guess he's also Michael's buddy. Palm Springs Festival:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAF_I2XS4SD/



FassbenderLover said:


> Not creepy at all. Notice he said "exclusive" which means *he was chosen to take those pics and a poster said "get that money shot".* But apart from that, did you notice her hair? The first pic it was down but the other 2 the front part was pinned back, which tells me he took more than one and she chose the best one for him to post. If she could have changed clothes she would have but cant tell some people it was a set up cuz sweet, innocent AV would never do such a thing. She wasn't even smart enough to buy apples or oranges but it had to be lemon. How does  she have a production company when she cant even decide what to buy for a pap shoot?


Why a celebrity hunter should be interested in taking her pics.. These PR teams are so powerful but at the same time they ask celebrity hunters to take some pics while she's buying lemons.



miasharma said:


> By the way, Fassbenderlover if you go on JJ and look at the comments from the three pap strolls organized by Alicia in Sydney, most of the commentators are calling out the obvious pap strolls and how ridiculous the whole thing looks. Just like Tom and Taylor lol. Aaaannnddd there are zero comments of articles of Alicia without michael. Some that still wonder why she leeches onto Michael just need to go on to Just Jared. Her "I am ready to be more known" still has not happened a year later lol


I wonder who are these "commentators"..



The Hollywood Reporter 2012  (Brian Bowen Smith)


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> This. It's fine if someone doesn't like her or her acting. It's fine if someone thinks that they've been staging twitter sightings and fan pics for two years. I don't understand the name calling and I don't understand why some people think that it's fine to accuse her of sleeping her way to the top. It's nonsensical and it's just the most misogynistic way to degrade another woman.  I'd say the same thing about any other young actress who has proven her talent,whose career trajectory makes sense,even if I don't particularly like her.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I shouldn't be surprised..
> I don't want to repeat myself.  But let's say that he has a certain reputation,_as I've already said,_ as gossip bloggers like Lainey (yes,the same Lainey who has  been accused of being on his payroll..) have already said.
> Does it mean that every actress, every talented actress (because this is the point..) who has worked with him (movies produced or distributed by his company) has got benefits,a more expensive campaign after sleeping with him? Cotillard,Winslet,Adams,etc.. they look really,really good friends.. and he has actually run Oscar campaigns for them. Does it mean that they are "good friends"?
> This is just misogynistic garbage. I don't even want to  talk about the fact that his influence,above all his current influence, is ridiculously overestimated by  people who consider him like some kind of master of puppets good  for every occasion. Showmances,Oscar wins,nominations that have nothing to do with him.. There are many more powerful and influential people in the industry than him. He's just the one who is/was more known for his Oscar campaigns.
> You find these conversations "enlightening". I still want to be "enlightened" by the "Alicia Vikander has slept her way to the top" theory supporters. I want to see a logical explanation for his involvement  in the casting process of every single role that she has landed in the last four years. As I've already said,I know  that there's plenty of evidence about how she got her roles,and no,Harvey has nothing to do with them.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Harry-Potter-grisly-gangland-murder-Mojo.html
> She was cast in Tulip Fever  by  Justin Chadwick with producers Alison Owen and Harvey Weinstein _after _a BAFTA nomination,a Shooting Star Award at the Berlin Festival,_after_ she was being cast in bigger productions than Tulip Fever,_after_ her great personal reviews during what was her real breakout year (2012). And it's very strange that Vikander was cast in a period drama,_after _ playing the lead in another period drama like A Royal Affair (nominated  in the same year). Very strange. There must be some sexual favor involved..
> Also,I still want to get enlightened about the alleged great career launch three years ago.. According to a certain someone who used to post here,Harvey  tried to make her famous in 2013. Let's see .. Vikander had a Swedish indie premiering at the Toronto Festival (Hotell) and a small role in DreamWorks' The Fifth Estate,where she was cast while she was still campaigning for A Royal Affair. It makes sense.
> Apparently Vikander made the terrible mistake of attending the Weinstein Company's showreel at Cannes,where  they showed the footage of _her  movie _Tulip Fever. This is some kind of inconfutable proof of her "Harvey's girl" status. She was also photographed at some TWC premiere  with other Tulip Fever co-stars. Other inconfutable proof.
> In the real world,nobody has never questioned her carrer because it makes perfectly sense.  And nobody has never questioned her win,and I'm not talking about personal preferences because those are subjective. She had a very good studio like Focus behind her campaign,she had the "narrative"  and the personal reviews to win,considering all her critics prizes.  But apparently this is not enough . Some people think that it's normal,that it's right  to consider  her like  some kind of untalented whore who has slept her way to the top.
> Anyway,I don't want to derail the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,there's obviously interest and paps are following them,but most of the pics I've personally seen look carefully staged. Anyway,it doesn't mean that their relationship,fling is totally fake. Many celebrities  use more or less serious relationships for PR.


I have to repeat myself here all the time.


----------



## Morgane

That was my last reply on the subject. I don't like generalizations.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael was at an event and so was the celeb chaser. Michael wasn't out, solo, and celeb chaser happened to be there. The majority of the time he's out and about, fans take his pic and yes post on social media. But since he's been linked to AV there have been pap strolls, Case in point, he's in NZ so why no pap pics? Should she show up in the next few days I'm sure there will be a couple pics of the "happy in love couple".
Why is a celeb chaser taking pics? Because of the ever growing technology and ever expanding social media. Thanx to smart phones, fans can take pics of their fave celeb when they see them and post them on fb, twitter, instagram, snapchat etc. Its one of the new ways to stay famous. Having the paps continually take pics can rouse suspicion that they've been called, especially in smart folk. So what better to divert attention, is to know a person who so happens to love taking pics with celebrities. Some are foolish enough to think those celeb chasers are random fans when they're not, especially if they happen to be at a certain place where the celeb is and is ALWAYS taking a pic with them. It's all about publicity. In remote areas paps are called, but in crowded places, then these celeb chasers and fans alike are relied on. In the recent pics of Michael and company, it's paps and aliiscool


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> I have to repeat myself here all the time.


 Because they refuse to get it


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Because they refuse to get it



You can explain things to people but you can't understand it for them. There is only so much you can do.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael was at an event and so was the celeb chaser. Michael wasn't out, solo, and celeb chaser happened to be there. The majority of the time he's out and about, fans take his pic and yes post on social media. But since he's been linked to AV there have been pap strolls, Case in point, he's in NZ so why no pap pics? Should she show up in the next few days I'm sure there will be a couple pics of the "happy in love couple".
> Why is a celeb chaser taking pics? Because of the ever growing technology and ever expanding social media. Thanx to smart phones, fans can take pics of their fave celeb when they see them and post them on fb, twitter, instagram, snapchat etc. Its one of the new ways to stay famous. Having the paps continually take pics can rouse suspicion that they've been called, especially in smart folk. So what better to divert attention, is to know a person who so happens to love taking pics with celebrities. Some are foolish enough to think those celeb chasers are random fans when they're not, especially if they happen to be at a certain place where the celeb is and is ALWAYS taking a pic with them. It's all about publicity. In remote areas paps are called, but in crowded places, then these celeb chasers and fans alike are relied on. In the recent pics of Michael and company, it's paps and aliiscool



In one pic of Liam Hemsworth this aliiscool guy said "had so much fun shooting Liam today". He IS the pap. And I'm pretty sure he is friends with AV or her team and that relates to him writing #exclusive in the caption of her pics.


----------



## miasharma

kashlo said:


> In one pic of Liam Hemsworth this aliiscool guy said "had so much fun shooting Liam today". He IS the pap. And I'm pretty sure he is friends with AV or her team and that relates to him writing #exclusive in the caption of her pics.


Calling him a friend of AV might be too generous. I am sure he is just another pap agency that AV contacted while in sydney to get exclusives of herself with her famous boyfriend. Its not like she has anything productive to do while following Michael around.


----------



## miasharma

mchris55 said:


> You can ask, but I'm not sure what answer you will get.
> For instance, is something new, what merchandise can be found at Ikea or what is west of Hackney? Because I am confused.


or what position the leech is cuddling with Michael in tonight. LOL the desperation of some fans to see themselves in Alicia or dream of themselves as Alicia is quite hilarious. Basic attracts basic so they cant help it, poor souls


----------



## Just Askin

Posted on instagram few hrs ago. Person is from Sydney. Looks like it's gonna be smiles all round. Seems like Michael and Alicia can't stay away from each other. (2 pretty lady's really do look similar)


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Yes,there's obviously interest and paps are following them,but most of the pics I've personally seen look carefully staged. Anyway,it doesn't mean that their relationship,fling is totally fake. Many celebrities use more or less serious relationships for PR.


 Yes to this.  Staged photos are a tool used to promote whatever is current but in no way makes a couple fake. It's usually a good thing to allow some pics cos then most times, in most countries, the paps have decent photos, make their money and leave you alone. Sounds like good business to me.



Morgane said:


> This. It's fine if someone doesn't like her or her acting. It's fine if someone thinks that they've been staging twitter sightings and fan pics for two years. I don't understand the name calling and I don't understand why some people think that it's fine to accuse her of sleeping her way to the top. It's nonsensical and it's just the most misogynistic way to degrade another woman. I'd say the same thing about any other young actress who has proven her talent,whose career trajectory makes sense,even if I don't particularly like her.


  The sort of comments you refer to are the very reason I joined PF. I was genuinely shocked at what I was reading and was really worried that it was becoming acceptable to go on in such a way. Thankfully all but a few members on here have proven to me that it isn't the norm. Although ok in some small minds, it is not ok to the majority. The disrespect shown to another human is incredible, they are a person, not a clockwork doll. Definitely reflective of some aspects of society, unfortunately. Do these people even understand the wider implications of their words? For all the struggle young women have in the world, whatever profession they choose to follow, to see someone work hard at her craft and begin to succeed should be celebrated not demeaned cos she's 'stole your fantasy'. Just glad I live in my world and not theirs.


----------



## mchris55

And that means pap pics, woohoo!! I'm excited!!
Everyone knows the Bourne premiere is this week. The pics with just her really belong on her thread. Only a few have interest in seeing her buy fruit or whatever other solo staged sightings this week she will produce and those people go to her thread.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> This. It's fine if someone doesn't like her or her acting. It's fine if someone thinks that they've been staging twitter sightings and fan pics for two years. I don't understand the name calling and I don't understand why some people think that it's fine to accuse her of sleeping her way to the top. It's nonsensical and it's just the most misogynistic way to degrade another woman.  I'd say the same thing about any other young actress who has proven her talent,whose career trajectory makes sense,even if I don't particularly like her.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I shouldn't be surprised..
> I don't want to repeat myself.  But let's say that he has a certain reputation,_as I've already said,_ as gossip bloggers like Lainey (yes,the same Lainey who has  been accused of being on his payroll..) have already said.
> Does it mean that every actress, every talented actress (because this is the point..) who has worked with him (movies produced or distributed by his company) has got benefits,a more expensive campaign after sleeping with him? Harvey Weinstein and Cotillard,Winslet,Adams,etc.. they look really,really good friends.. He has actually run Oscar campaigns for them. Does it mean that they are "good friends"?
> This is just misogynistic garbage. I don't even want to  talk about the fact that his influence,above all his current influence, is ridiculously overestimated by  people who consider him like some kind of master of puppets good  for every occasion. Showmances,Oscar wins/nominations that have nothing to do with him.. There are many people in the industry who are more powerful and influential than him. He's just the one who is/was more known for his Oscar campaigns.
> You find these conversations "enlightening". I still want to be "enlightened" by the "Alicia Vikander has slept her way to the top" theory supporters. I want to see a logical explanation for his involvement  in the casting process of every single role that she has landed in the last four years. As I've already said,I know  that there's plenty of evidence about how she got her roles,and no,Harvey has nothing to do with them.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Harry-Potter-grisly-gangland-murder-Mojo.html
> She was cast in Tulip Fever  by  Justin Chadwick with producers Alison Owen and Harvey Weinstein _after _a BAFTA nomination,a Shooting Star Award at the Berlin Festival,_after_ she was being cast in bigger productions than Tulip Fever,_after_ her great personal reviews during what was her real breakout year (2012). And it's very strange that Vikander was cast in a period drama _after _ playing the lead in another period drama like A Royal Affair (nominated  in the same year). Very strange. There must be some sexual favor involved..
> Also,I still want to get enlightened about the alleged great career launch three years ago.. According to a certain someone who used to post here,Harvey  tried to make her famous in 2013. Let's see .. Vikander had a Swedish indie premiering at the Toronto Festival (Hotell) and a small role in DreamWorks' The Fifth Estate,where she was cast while she was still campaigning for A Royal Affair. It makes sense.
> Apparently Vikander made the terrible mistake of attending the Weinstein Company's showreel event at Cannes,where  they showed the footage of _her  movie _Tulip Fever. This is some kind of inconfutable proof of her "Harvey's girl" status. She was also photographed at some TWC premiere  with other Tulip Fever co-stars. Other inconfutable proof.
> In the real world nobody has ever questioned her career because it makes perfectly sense.  And nobody has ever questioned her win,and I'm not talking about personal preferences because those are subjective. She had a very good studio like Focus behind her campaign,she had the "narrative"  and the personal reviews to win,considering all her critics prizes.  But apparently this is not enough . Some people think that it's normal,that it's right  to consider  her like  some kind of untalented whore who has slept her way to the top.
> Anyway,I don't want to derail the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,there's obviously interest and paps are following them,but most of the pics I've personally seen look carefully staged. Anyway,it doesn't mean that their relationship,fling is totally fake. Many celebrities  use more or less serious relationships for PR.



E x a c t l y . X


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Posted on instagram few hrs ago. Person is from Sydney. Looks like it's gonna be smiles all round. Seems like Michael and Alicia can't stay away from each other. (2 pretty lady's really do look similar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393517



They really look similar in this pic! Pretty cute! Thank you, I'm happy they've been spending time together again and they still are! X nice nice


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Posted on instagram few hrs ago. Person is from Sydney. Looks like it's gonna be smiles all round. Seems like Michael and Alicia can't stay away from each other. (2 pretty lady's really do look similar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393517



If there are pics where she buys fruits, vegetables , fish, meats and Michael is tagged along to carry all the bags will be fantastic! Then we can see many "mothers-in-law" will pop up (or some already popped up)! Hehehehehehe !! During day time she will most likely  go solo as Michael will be on set filming.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Yes to this.  Staged photos are a tool used to promote whatever is current but in no way makes a couple fake. It's usually a good thing to allow some pics cos then most times, in most countries, the paps have decent photos, make their money and leave you alone. Sounds like good business to me.
> 
> The sort of comments you refer to are the very reason I joined PF. I was genuinely shocked at what I was reading and was really worried that it was becoming acceptable to go on in such a way. Thankfully all but a few members on here have proven to me that it isn't the norm. Although ok in some small minds, it is not ok to the majority. The disrespect shown to another human is incredible, they are a person, not a clockwork doll. Definitely reflective of some aspects of society, unfortunately. Do these people even understand the wider implications of their words? For all the struggle young women have in the world, whatever profession they choose to follow, to see someone work hard at her craft and begin to succeed should be celebrated not demeaned cos she's 'stole your fantasy'. Just glad I live in my world and not theirs.


Making blanket statements about people stealing fantasies when that is not true does not help the struggle of young women. Lies never help anyone. You do not speak for me. You can not speak for me and you will not speak for me.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> If there are pics where she buys fruits, vegetables , fish, meats and Michael is tagged along to carry all the bags will be fantastic! Then we can see many "mothers-in-law" will pop up (or some already popped up)! Hehehehehehe !! During day time she will most likely  go solo as Michael will be on set filming.


Well buying that many lemons tells me she is either cooking fresh fish or making real lemonade. Either way, even if she is only doing the shopping and not the cooking, I love that she is taking care of our boy


----------



## Just Askin

If Michael and Alicia do move in together when they get back to London, what's the betting one of these will be high on their shopping list? Remember an interview where he said he would love a dog but it wouldn't be fare with him being away so often.


----------



## kashlo

miasharma said:


> Calling him a friend of AV might be too generous. I am sure he is just another pap agency that AV contacted while in sydney to get exclusives of herself with her famous boyfriend. Its not like she has anything productive to do while following Michael around.


haha you're probably right.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3393542
> 
> Well buying that many lemons tells me she is either cooking fresh fish or making real lemonade. Either way, even if she is only doing the shopping and not the cooking, I love that she is taking care of our boy



Haha it looks like the same scarf Michael is holding in his hand  well nothing to get excited about, pretty normal [emoji13] maybe they share it


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> If Michael and Alicia do move in together when they get back to London, what's the betting one of these will be high on their shopping list? Remember an interview where he said he would love a dog but it wouldn't be fare with him being away so often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393550



Yes I remember that interview! Cute! But none of them will stay at home that much to be able to take care of a dog maybe


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3393542
> 
> Well buying that many lemons tells me she is either cooking fresh fish or making real lemonade. Either way, even if she is only doing the shopping and not the cooking, I love that she is taking care of our boy



It is not healthy to eat every single meal outside. Since she has no work in hands in Australia until the premiere, I would like to believe she will cook and take care of our boy ( not mother-in-law mindset! Hehe!)


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> It is not healthy to eat every single meal outside. Since she has no work in hands in Australia until the premiere, I would like to believe she will cook and take care of our boy ( not mother-in-law mindset! Hehe!)



Hey hey mother in law! Yes Alicia loves too cook, I read it many times and Michael is pretty good too in the kitchen -he told so some years ago.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Yes I remember that interview! Cute! But none of them will stay at home that much to be able to take care of a dog maybe


I wonder if he will slow down a bit. I reckon if things work out long term with him and Alicia he won't feel the need to take every role offered. He has shown his worth now.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes I remember that interview! Cute! But none of them will stay at home that much to be able to take care of a dog maybe



No dog for sure. Top of the list -- A state-of-art kitchen and big dinner table to fit at least 10 guests


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Hey hey mother in law! Yes Alicia loves too cook, I read it many times and Michael is pretty good too in the kitchen -he told so some years ago.



Aiyo! I don't do mother-in-law stuff and don't criticize my "future /potential daughter-in-law". Remember he said he won't cook if he is alone


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Aiyo! I don't do mother-in-law stuff and don't criticize my future /potential "daughter-in-law". Remember he said he won't cook if he is alone



Only when/if he has a girlfriend or friends around  he likes oysters pretty much!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Only when/if he has a girlfriend or friends around  he likes oysters pretty much!



Luckily oyster can just be eaten raw, no need to cook.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Luckily oyster can just be eaten raw, no need to cook.



A pity I'm vegan but I used to love oysters and I couldn't say no to Michael offering me them. Lol. Btw http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ientists-and-now-is-the-time-to-eat-them.html


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Why are you still quoting me. Just move on babe, it's over


If you make incorrect statements involving me, you will be corrected. That will never change.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Posted on instagram few hrs ago. Person is from Sydney. Looks like it's gonna be smiles all round. Seems like Michael and Alicia can't stay away from each other. (2 pretty lady's really do look similar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393517



Thanks for posting [emoji106]

Naturally most of us here are able to understand that Michael and Alicia are a genuine couple much like any other, who just happen to be actors. And that means they crave each other's company and seek each other out whenever and wherever possible. Currently this means that as Michael is busy working Alicia goes to Sydney to him (as I already posted a few days ago here!) . In the past he has accompanied her to fashion related work in Barcelona and Paris and managed to get away from filming in Montreal to surprise her at the NY premiere of TOY. They both made lengthy trips from Europe and California  on more than one occasion last year just to meet in NYC for romantic weekend trysts. There is nothing unusual or surprising about any of this; it's exactly the same way other couples in love behave. It's just disappointing that some fans of Michael (with a certain mindset) both deny he is a man just like any other man and is capable of falling in love, albeit with a woman they don't personally care for. And their response to this is to repeatedly slander both him and Alicia with ridiculous accusations and in Alicia's case degrade her with disgusting misogyny. 
I'm just happy Michael seems to have found love and happiness with a woman he appears to have much in common with and gives the vibe that she looks after him. [emoji3][emoji76]


----------



## FassbenderLover

These comments are truly hilarious. I guess its safe to say more pap pics are expected this weekend. Bring on the nausea!! I mean, love


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> If you make incorrect statements involving me, you will be corrected. That will never change.


If I express a personal opinion, how can that be incorrect? I am expressing my thoughts and my analysis of a situation, however different to someone else's, how can it be deemed incorrect?
Where did I mention you? I mentioned people who moronically belittle women without even realising they are doing it. I alluded to people name calling and losing their sense of decency because their fantasies have been shattered. If, in your opinion, you fit into any of that then I would think you have much more pressing problems to deal with than reading my posts. I am on this forum to share pics, interviews,  chats, opinions, laughs and concerns with friends and like minded people. I disagree with the opinions you have expressed so far about Fassbender, so have no wish to converse with you. You do what you want mate. But I put you on ignore for a reason....


----------



## mchris55

You said she stole my fantasy, I said she did not. I explained myself already. Besides, how can one person steal another's fantasy? This makes no sense. You can fantasize about your hot married coworker, neighbor, or UPS man. Why does that have to change if the person is on the big or small screen?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> If I express a personal opinion, how can that be incorrect? I am expressing my thoughts and my analysis of a situation, however different to someone else's, how can it be deemed incorrect?
> Where did I mention you? I mentioned people who moronically belittle women without even realising they are doing it. I alluded to people name calling and losing their sense of decency because their fantasies have been shattered. If, in your opinion, you fit into any of that then I would think you have much more pressing problems to deal with than reading my posts. I am on this forum to share pics, interviews,  chats, opinions, laughs and concerns with friends and like minded people. I disagree with the opinions you have expressed so far about Fassbender, so have no wish to converse with you. You do what you want mate. But I put you on ignore for a reason....





	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Just Askin

From this 2.52


----------



## Allie28

Michael Surfing with Joel Edgerton in Sydney 6/22/16.  I don't know how paps managed to get pics without Alicia calling and arranging them.  

https://twitter.com/JohnSant87


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> If I express a personal opinion, how can that be incorrect? I am expressing my thoughts and my analysis of a situation, however different to someone else's, how can it be deemed incorrect?
> Where did I mention you? I mentioned people who moronically belittle women without even realising they are doing it. I alluded to people name calling and losing their sense of decency because their fantasies have been shattered. If, in your opinion, you fit into any of that then I would think you have much more pressing problems to deal with than reading my posts. I am on this forum to share pics, interviews,  chats, opinions, laughs and concerns with friends and like minded people. I disagree with the opinions you have expressed so far about Fassbender, so have no wish to converse with you. You do what you want mate. But I put you on ignore for a reason....



Well said [emoji106] And if the cap fits..... [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Michael Surfing with Joel Edgerton in Sydney 6/22/16.  I don't know how paps managed to get pics without Alicia calling and arranging them.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnSant87



Lovely pics - thanks for posting [emoji2]

Well, well well.....Michael papped in Sydney without Alicia in the pics!! Who'd have thought that was possible...? I expect she was back at home cooking a hearty meal for him to come back to [emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> A pity I'm vegan but I used to love oysters and I couldn't say no to Michael offering me them. Lol. Btw http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ientists-and-now-is-the-time-to-eat-them.html



Then you will miss oyster, clam, mussel, scallops etc! 

A certain mother-in-law is back with full force, equipped with venom that can poison a all fish + crabs + prawn + octopus + lobsters in an area as big as 10 football courts!


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Michael Surfing with Joel Edgerton in Sydney 6/22/16.  I don't know how paps managed to get pics without Alicia calling and arranging them.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnSant87


Yeesss Thank You. Fassbender surfing is the one!


----------



## Allie28

Yeah, she's been back in Sydney a week but no pap pics together and all these surfing pics of Michael.  I'm truly baffled.


----------



## Selayang430

Allie28 said:


> Michael Surfing with Joel Edgerton in Sydney 6/22/16.  I don't know how paps managed to get pics without Alicia calling and arranging them.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnSant87



Alicia was preparing paella for Michael at home after buying the raw materials from Sydney fish market. 
Michael can enjoy paella with squid after surfing


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Then you will miss oyster, clam, mussel, scallops etc!
> 
> A certain mother-in-law is back with full force, equipped with venom that can poison a all fish + crabs + prawn + octopus + lobsters in an area as big as 10 football courts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393728


Lovely colourful pic...but... This plate would be my nightmare lol


----------



## miasharma

Alicia was in America pleasing his good friend though, wasn't she? Michael can cook his own food like the middle aged adult human that he is. Did he hire leech as in house help to cook and clean? I mean if she is leeching around, might as well be of some use.


----------



## mchris55

Cool pics!!
If you choose to address me, I have a name on the site that identifies me. Babe, mate, F-4, and other bizarre hyphenated phrases are not appreciated.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Lovely colourful pic...but... This plate would be my nightmare lol



Aiya! Sorry! Get a better one that looks like the actual one. I tried before in Barcelona , very big pan


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Aiya! Sorry! Get a better one that looks like the actual one. I tried before in Barcelona , very big pan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393751


No no didn't mean it like that. Just not a shell fish type of person. I have to do sushi and sashimi regularly in my house, all the time with a look of disgust on my face lol Me and Mr Fassbender are unlikely to ever cross paths food shopping .


----------



## Selayang430

Just remember they ate in Spain San Sebastián in early April. That restaurant is famous for Spanish tapas. Alicia was  also busy preparing tapas. For drinks, she prepared sangria . Paella + sangria = wow!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Only when/if he has a girlfriend or friends around  he likes oysters pretty much!


Yeah.. but ..nah. always remember hearing that Guinness puts hairs on your chest and lead in your pencil


----------



## kashlo

Why are these pics being released so late? Side note: Promo has started. Yuss!! I want to feast my eyes of Fassy


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> No no didn't mean it like that. Just not a shell fish type of person. I have to do sushi and sashimi regularly in my house, all the time with a look of disgust on my face lol Me and Mr Fassbender are unlikely to ever cross paths food shopping .



I love sushi and sashimi so much , basically all seafoods. Cutting the fish into thin slides needs good knife n skill. Yours ok ? Haha.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Yeah.. but ..nah. always remember hearing that Guinness puts hairs on your chest and lead in your pencil



Enhance performance in certain aspect ! Right on time!
Also cook pork ribs with Guinness stout - wonderful taste !


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> I love sushi and sashimi so much , basically all seafoods. Cutting the fish into thin slides needs good knife n skill. Yours ok ? Haha.


Not too bad ...but I do always have these in the cupboard lol


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Michael Surfing with Joel Edgerton in Sydney 6/22/16.  I don't know how paps managed to get pics without Alicia calling and arranging them.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnSant87



Oh wow thank you dear! I was hoping for surf pics! Brilliant! So happy [emoji91]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Not too bad ...but I do always have these in the cupboard lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393792



All come in handy and ready! 
I kind of lazy butt never cook. My brother and sister in law cook for me.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Yeah, she's been back in Sydney a week but no pap pics together and all these surfing pics of Michael.  I'm truly baffled.


Maybe she's resting..from..er..erm... exercising ..and stuff...


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Maybe she's resting..from..er..erm... exercising ..and stuff...



True also! She was in US about 5 or 6 days including flight time ? So they're separated for about a week......hehehehehehe


----------



## Just Askin

No hope for some...


----------



## jcsepjj

miasharma said:


> Alicia was in America pleasing his good friend though, wasn't she? Michael can cook his own food like the middle aged adult human that he is. Did he hire leech as in house help to cook and clean? I mean if she is leeching around, might as well be of some use.



Miasharma, your bitter is showing.


----------



## mchris55

jcsepjj said:


> Miasharma, your bitter is showing.


I thought she was being quite funny. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yeah, she's been back in Sydney a week but no pap pics together and all these surfing pics of Michael.  I'm truly baffled.



So much baffle.... LOL!!

Thinks....maybe it's Michael who has the paps on speed dial??? Nah, just kidding but in some parallel worlds anything is possible [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> So much baffle.... LOL!!
> 
> Thinks....maybe it's Michael who has the paps on speed dial??? Nah, just kidding but in some parallel worlds anything is possible [emoji6]



Maybe Joel edgerton called the paps haha! Jokes apart, I love those pics! He's really having a good time down there I hope!


----------



## girlwhowaited

Is Michael promoting a surf brand now? Or maybe Joel Edgerton's career?


----------



## miasharma

jcsepjj said:


> Miasharma, your bitter is showing.


haha don't worry I'm sure the leech is fine. If she isn't fine, she and everyone else will just have to deal with it.

Or should I call leech Michaels in house maid now? Forgot I had a brand new name for her.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Michael Surfing with Joel Edgerton in Sydney 6/22/16.  I don't know how paps managed to get pics without Alicia calling and arranging them.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnSant87



Thanks Allie! LOL, yep, like Michael has never been papped alone before LOL. On the other note, he really enjoys surfing, doesn't he? It's winter down south and quite cold! Wondering how he and Edgerton knows each other. Did they work together before?



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3393713
> 
> View attachment 3393714
> View attachment 3393715
> 
> 
> From this 2.52




Oh, Sir, you surely love Michael ❤


----------



## jcsepjj

girlwhowaited said:


> Is Michael promoting a surf brand now? Or maybe Joel Edgerton's career?



Hang on... Could it be..?



[emoji33][emoji15]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Maybe Joel edgerton called the paps haha! Jokes apart, I love those pics! He's really having a good time down there I hope!



After the blonde surf pro story gone with the wind quietly , it is another "theory" dies naturally - that Michael will not be papped when he is alone in Australia, among other laughable tin-hat theories. 

The venomous mother-in-law , think she tested water few times knowing she won't be blocked and now with more aggressive n vulgar language.


----------



## Just Askin

jcsepjj said:


> Hang on... Could it be..?
> 
> View attachment 3393841
> 
> [emoji33][emoji15]


Oh Wow...do you think that Michael's been told to ditch Alicia and start up a fake relationship with Edgerton??!!! I don't think I can take the pressure anymore.


----------



## jcsepjj

Just Askin said:


> Oh Wow...do you think that Michael's been told to ditch Alicia and start up a fake relationship with Edgerton??!!! I don't think I can take the pressure anymore.



I don't see any other logical explanation for it. [emoji52]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Oh Wow...do you think that Michael's been told to ditch Alicia and start up a fake relationship with Edgerton??!!! I don't think I can take the pressure anymore.



Edgerton is the blonde surf pro - but male version. Anons are wrong since the beginning....


----------



## Just Askin

Luckily for Alicia she'll find out all about The Fassbender Edgerton plot twist when she does her daily reading of these blogs and forums. Has someone told Michael yet?


----------



## girlwhowaited

jcsepjj said:


> Hang on... Could it be..?
> 
> View attachment 3393841
> 
> [emoji33][emoji15]


Oh no! His true identity has been revealed!! The horror!


----------



## Just Askin

jcsepjj said:


> I don't see any other logical explanation for it. [emoji52]


What be this 'logic' you speak off? I have not witnessed such a thing amongst these pages. Please, please be gentle with my mind.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael's that good an actor he could play anyone in disguise. Which one is him? Sorry am I making absolutely no sense. That **** be catchin' around here.


----------



## girlwhowaited

gingerglory said:


> Thanks Allie! LOL, yep, like Michael has never been papped alone before LOL. On the other note, he really enjoys surfing, doesn't he? It's winter down south and quite cold! Wondering how he and Edgerton knows each other. Did they work together before?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Sir, you surely love Michael ❤



They met on the set of Jane Got A Gun before he dropped out of the movie. Huum, maybe this is punishiment for Michael for forcing Joel to take his role in that movie.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Selayang430 said:


> After the blonde surf pro story gone with the wind quietly , it is another "theory" dies naturally - that Michael will not be papped when he is alone in Australia, among other laughable tin-hat theories.
> 
> The venomous mother-in-law , think she tested water few times knowing she won't be blocked and now with more aggressive n vulgar language.


You mean he never made a deal with the paparazzi to leave him alone while he goes to clubs every night in exchange of a few bad pics with Alicia? I'm shocked.


----------



## Selayang430

girlwhowaited said:


> You mean he never made a deal with the paparazzi to leave him alone while he goes to clubs every night in exchange of a few bad pics with Alicia? I'm shocked.



No, he is the good guy he won't do that. Also he won't give a sxxx. It is the wicked girlfriend who behind all these. Even if he makes such arrangement it is still the fault of the girlfriend! She is bad bad bad!


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> They met on the set of Jane Got A Gun before he dropped out of the movie. Huum, maybe this is punishiment for Michael for forcing Joel to take his role in that movie.



LOL, That's right! I forgot about that! Thanks!


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> LOL, That's right! I forgot about that! Thanks!



Yeah I'm so glad Michael turned down that role cause I didn't like the movie even if the actors were brilliant. :/


----------



## FassbenderLover

I don't know if some people dont know or maybe scales are on their eyes but the paps weren't for Michael but for Joel LOL. Wasn't Michael mentioned as a "male friend". Poor Michael. But why am I not surprised, they actually think Michael is that fame hungry that he would call the paps on himself. Lets see now, he's in NZ by himself and no pap pics only fan pics, the leech shows up and so did the paps/CC (celeb-chaser), she left and no pics of him, he went out and a fan took a pic of him, he went surfing with a male friend and paps took pics of that male friend with mention of Michael as a side buddy. I'd believe he'd call the paps if there were pap pics of him after she left. But if some feel better about themselves that the paps were there for Michael then by all means. There will be plenty of pics when Bourne is released of the lovely couple, if not pics then multiple sources will say they see the "loved up" pair "kissing and dancing" and "couldn't keep their hands off each other". Oh I forgot to add, there will be a pic, a blurry one taken from afar off to say its them. They will spend hours on the dance floor rocking to music by her dj friend and of course accompanied by her friends. Did I forget something?


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I don't know if some people dont know or maybe scales are on their eyes but the paps weren't for Michael but for Joel LOL. Wasn't Michael mentioned as a "male friend". Poor Michael. But why am I not surprised, they actually think Michael is that fame hungry that he would call the paps on himself. Lets see now, he's in NZ by himself and no pap pics only fan pics, the leech shows up and so did the paps/CC (celeb-chaser), she left and no pics of him, he went out and a fan took a pic of him, he went surfing with a male friend and paps took pics of that male friend with mention of Michael as a side buddy. I'd believe he'd call the paps if there were pap pics of him after she left. But if some feel better about themselves that the paps were there for Michael then by all means. There will be plenty of pics when Bourne is released of the lovely couple, if not pics then multiple sources will say they see the "loved up" pair "kissing and dancing" and "couldn't keep their hands off each other". Oh I forgot to add, there will be a pic, a blurry one taken from afar off to say its them. They will spend hours on the dance floor rocking to music by her dj friend and of course accompanied by her friends. Did I forget something?


"Male friend?" LMAO!! Joel Edgerton's male friend, hahaha!!! More pap pics, more pap pics. They still don't know who I am!!!
Did you see the change.org petition to remove an actress as Lara Croft in Tomb Raider? LMAO!!!! They basically said we don't know her and she is not the physical embodiment of the role. They also said if she stays, we won't watch the film!! They sent the petition to the director, who of course nobody knows either, LMAO!!
This day beats the Cannes debacle on the level of pure embarrassment!!! Tears in my eyes, I tell you, TEARS!!!! LMAO!!!
MOAR pap pics of the popular duo, that powerful couple!!! How humiliating---all of that try, and they STILL don't even register!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> "Male friend?" LMAO!! Joel Edgerton's male friend, hahaha!!! More pap pics, more pap pics. They still don't know who I am!!!
> Did you see the change.org petition to remove an actress as Lara Croft in Tomb Raider? LMAO!!!! They basically said we don't know her and she is not the physical embodiment of the role. They also said if she stays, we won't watch the film!! They sent the petition to the director, who of course nobody knows either, LMAO!!
> This day beats the Cannes debacle on the level of pure embarrassment!!! Tears in my eyes, I tell you, TEARS!!!! LMAO!!!
> MOAR pap pics of the popular duo, that powerful couple!!! How humiliating---all of that try, and they STILL don't even register!!!


 I was about to post the link. Too hilarious!! http://t.umblr.com/redirect?z=https...kNmJlZWQ0YjU2NGFjN2UyZTMwZDI2NSxoZlg4VlU2cw==
But I thought the "it girl" was so in demand? That's not right  (sarcasm). I was told that Margo Robbie is the new "It girl" with Tarzan and Suicide Squad. I'd prefer her over the leech any day. I wonder if DM will finally recognize Michael if he's out with the leech? Cuz it seems without her he's not known at all.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What be this 'logic' you speak off? I have not witnessed such a thing amongst these pages. Please, please be gentle with my mind.



There's no chance that logic will feature in some people's posts here. They would have to admit they have been wrong all along and that will never happen. Some people even mix up the country Michael is currently in - they think he's in New Zealand....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I could take this personally and think you were calling me a mother-in-law. But actually just realised you're not addressing anyone directly. Guess it's just me feeling self important.
> View attachment 3393875





	

		
			
		

		
	
 stop feeling self important! [emoji41][emoji57][emoji91]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> There's no chance that logic will feature in some people's posts here. They would have to admit they have been wrong all along and that will never happen. Some people even mix up the country Michael is currently in - they think he's in New Zealand....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Well jokes apart, did you know that in some countries they don't study geography anymore? [emoji16]
Btw those new pics make me ROTFL look here, find Michael [emoji173]️ haha he's so cute. He tried so hard but fell, so funny! I feel like I'm loving him more and more.i love everyday life pics way more than photoshoots: they show the real person and his hobbies


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3393906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop feeling self important! [emoji41][emoji57][emoji91]


You mean this forum isn't all about me?   But I thought that's why every one was on here.  What do you mean it's supposed to be about Michael Fassbender and all things and people related to him? Not gonna lie..that hurts


----------



## mchris55

I am important, very important-- to me, myself, and I and that is why I am the confident, assertive, and self assured woman that I am today.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> You mean this forum isn't all about me?   But I thought that's why every one was on here.  What do you mean it's supposed to be about Michael Fassbender and all things and people related to him? Not gonna lie..that hurts



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] noooo this forum is about the great art of criticising and throwing s*** on Michael Fassbender and most of all his girlfriend! [emoji57] what are you doing here? Btw this pic is so lovely! [emoji76] I can't wait to see AC, everybody talks about it, it's gonna be exciting!


----------



## FassbenderLover

miasharma said:


> haha don't worry I'm sure the leech is fine. If she isn't fine, she and everyone else will just have to deal with it.
> 
> Or should I call leech Michaels in house maid now? Forgot I had a brand new name for her.


 Is AVDaily going slow these days?


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Well jokes apart, did you know that in some countries they don't study geography anymore? [emoji16]


Yeah i know. Think it's such a bad move. Baffling.


carmencrem said:


> Btw those new pics make me ROTFL look here, find Michael [emoji173]️ haha he's so cute. He tried so hard but fell, so funny! I feel like I'm loving him more and more.i love everyday life pics way more than photoshoots: they show the real person and his hobbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QE]        .


 Lol priceless. That's the board he was pictured with in the shop. Pressie to self


----------



## girlwhowaited

carmencrem said:


> Yeah I'm so glad Michael turned down that role cause I didn't like the movie even if the actors were brilliant. :/


It's truly bad filmmaking and I don't blame anyone involved in it. I'm sure the script was a lot better and Lynne Ramsay was probably what made him sign up for the project in the first place. Serves to show that he can smell trouble when it's coming his way, he got out at the right time and for the right reasons, after all the movie did ended up filming almost at the same time as DOFP. But nothing will convince me that he didn't see the incoming storm as soon as he arrived on set.

And speaking of movies Michael dropped out off I always wonder how he would have played Tom Hiddleston character in Only Lovers Left Alive, Tom Hardy's in Tinker Taylor, Vincent Cassel's in Trance and I guess also Joel Edgerton's in Jane Got A Gun. Another funny point is he managed to work with two of those directors again after he dropped out of their movies, Boyle and Alfredson. Will he do the same for the others?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Seems like Michael need more surf lessons, and hear I thought he was getting enough


----------



## jcsepjj

mchris55 said:


> "Male friend?" LMAO!! Joel Edgerton's male friend, hahaha!!! More pap pics, more pap pics. They still don't know who I am!!!
> Did you see the change.org petition to remove an actress as Lara Croft in Tomb Raider? LMAO!!!! They basically said we don't know her and she is not the physical embodiment of the role. They also said if she stays, we won't watch the film!! They sent the petition to the director, who of course nobody knows either, LMAO!!
> This day beats the Cannes debacle on the level of pure embarrassment!!! Tears in my eyes, I tell you, TEARS!!!! LMAO!!!
> MOAR pap pics of the popular duo, that powerful couple!!! How humiliating---all of that try, and they STILL don't even register!!!



Wow, 158 names in two months, that's quite the petition! I don't know if you're a woman but either way, doesn't it bother you and also make you kind of sad that there are people that in the year 2016 considers women inadequate simply because of the size of her breasts? Do you ever reflect on things like that?

People weren't happy when Heath Ledger was announced as The Joker but he did alright  
http://www.newsarama.com/18753-publ...reacted-to-heath-ledger-as-joker-casting.html


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> Wow, 158 names in two months, that's quite the petition! I don't know if you're a woman but either way, doesn't it bother you and also make you kind of sad that there are people that in the year 2016 considers women inadequate simply because of the size of her breasts? Do you ever reflect on things like that?
> 
> People weren't happy when Heath Ledger was announced as The Joker but he did alright
> http://www.newsarama.com/18753-publ...reacted-to-heath-ledger-as-joker-casting.html



Wow what a successful petition! Btw I remember what they said at the time Heath was announced as the joker.. And he was such a great artist and then everybody loved his performance, cause he's always been one of the best actors around.


----------



## Just Askin

[QUOTEL]Wow, 158 names in two months, that's quite the petition! I don't know if you're a woman but either way, doesn't it bother you and also make you kind of sad that there are people that in the year 2016 considers women inadequate simply because of the size of her breasts? Do you ever reflect on things like that?[/QUOTE]                                      Thank you. It is sickening that anyone, especially women, perpetuates this none sense.  Going back to Carmencrem's post, I think it is sadly way more than Geography that some places are omitting to teach their citizens.


----------



## mchris55

jcsepjj said:


> Wow, 158 names in two months, that's quite the petition! I don't know if you're a woman but either way, doesn't it bother you and also make you kind of sad that there are people that in the year 2016 considers women inadequate simply because of the size of her breasts? Do you ever reflect on things like that?
> 
> People weren't happy when Heath Ledger was announced as The Joker but he did alright
> http://www.newsarama.com/18753-publ...reacted-to-heath-ledger-as-joker-casting.html


No, in 2016, I have more important things to worry about.


----------



## jcsepjj

mchris55 said:


> No, in 2016, I have more important things to worry about.



So therefore sexism doesn't bother you?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> After the blonde surf pro story gone with the wind quietly , it is another "theory" dies naturally - that Michael will not be papped when he is alone in Australia, among other laughable tin-hat theories.
> 
> The venomous mother-in-law , think she tested water few times knowing she won't be blocked and now with more aggressive n vulgar language.


What posts are you talking about. Post numbers will do. Thanks


----------



## mchris55

Of course it does. Many isms bother me, in my order of importance. But, I am not going to concern myself that video game fans do not like an actress because of her physical appearance. There are too many real life causes involving real life issues to be concerned with. Hollywood people can deal with their Hollywood fantasies, that they themselves perpetuate as we can see on this thread. And before you continue, yes, I have dealt with issues pertaining to sexism and sexual harrassment. Again, real life.


----------



## jcsepjj

mchris55 said:


> Of course it does. Many isms bother me, in my order of importance. But, I am not going to concern myself that video game fans do not like an actress because of her physical appearance. There are too many real life causes involving real life issues to be concerned with. Hollywood people can deal with their Hollywood fantasies, that they themselves perpetuate as we can see on this thread. And before you continue, yes, I have dealt with issues pertaining to sexism and sexual harrassment. Again, real life.



I'm happy to hear that you realise the complexity of the matter, I don't know what you have dealt with in your life but if that is the case then I don't understand why you'd contribute to the problem? Because from what I gathered you were taking pleasure in the fact that other people were calling a woman inadequate because of the size of her breasts? Why would you enjoy watching that type of everyday sexism take place? I'm sorry if I somehow misinterpreted your post.

I know this was off topic, I'm sorry everyone.


----------



## JaneWT

girlwhowaited said:


> It's truly bad filmmaking and I don't blame anyone involved in it. I'm sure the script was a lot better and Lynne Ramsay was probably what made him sign up for the project in the first place.


I'd read that Michael and Lynne Ramsay had "artistic differences" which is why Michael bowed out?  It's possible that I read incorrect info.



girlwhowaited said:


> And speaking of movies Michael dropped out off I always wonder how he would have played Tom Hiddleston character in Only Lovers Left Alive, Tom Hardy's in Tinker Taylor, Vincent Cassel's in Trance and I guess also Joel Edgerton's in Jane Got A Gun.


Yes, it would be strange to see Michael's take on these characters.  He also dropped out of playing Thomas Wolfe in 'Genius', a role which Jude Law subsequently took on.  I quite like Jude Law's acting, but he's not getting the best reviews for this film.  I wonder how Michael would have fared?


----------



## mchris55

jcsepjj said:


> I'm happy to hear that you realise the complexity of the matter, I don't know what you have dealt with in your life but if that is the case then I don't understand why you'd contribute to the problem? Because from what I gathered you were taking pleasure in the fact that other people were calling a woman inadequate because of the size of her breasts? Why would you enjoy watching that type of everyday sexism take place? I'm sorry if I somehow misinterpreted your post.
> 
> I know this was off topic, I'm sorry everyone.


I don't remember them saying breast, and neither did I or have I. I said physical embodiment, is that not the whole package? But that's neither here nor there, for me it was pretty much the "we don't know her" factor. I thought that was the theme of that whole post, including what I said about MF.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I'd read that Michael and Lynne Ramsay had "artistic differences" which is why Michael bowed out?  It's possible that I read incorrect info.
> 
> 
> Yes, it would be strange to see Michael's take on these characters.  He also dropped out of playing Thomas Wolfe in 'Genius', a role which Jude Law subsequently took on.  I quite like Jude Law's acting, but he's not getting the best reviews for this film.  I wonder how Michael would have fared?



Well re OLLA I loved that movie with Tom in it, I would have loved it even more with Michael, but it's okay anyway cause it turned out perfect and Tom showed he's a true great actor, that role  helped him a lot being praised.
Re JGAG, I didn't like that movie even if McGregor and Portman are amazing. I didn't even liked them in it, probably cause it wasn't required a great talent to play those roles, I don't know. They were too good for the movie... I feel that.. With Michael probably I would have saved it, cause I found it super boring and the scenes weren't well connected one to the other.. I don't know. Did you see it?


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> Re JGAG, I didn't like that movie even if McGregor and Portman are amazing. I didn't even liked them in it, probably cause it wasn't required a great talent to play those roles, I don't know. They were too good for the movie... I feel that.. With Michael probably I would have saved it, cause I found it super boring and the scenes weren't well connected one to the other.. I don't know. Did you see it?


No, I didn't see that one!  It didn't really appeal to me.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> No, I didn't see that one!  It didn't really appeal to me.



Well I disliked everything about that movie, unfortunately, apart from the actors, whom, I repeat, I usually love but I didn't find appealing in the movie. The cinematography is bad -the colours didn't match well- and the story wasn't interesting, just this. And I'm so sorry and I don't want to offend any fan of the movie cause I know it was a low budget movie so they didn't have Hollywood scenarios and stuff, but they could have done better, it was easy to make a better movie. Even more sorry cause Ewan McGregor made me see it, but he was just 5 minutes in it and the storyline was pretty boring for me. But it's a matter of tastes, obviously. Usually I like western movies: for example I really liked Slow West, which was also made with a low budget and pretty unknown actors -apart from 2 of them- but had an amazing photography, beautiful colours and an appealing story. Someone could find it boring, perfectly normal, as I said it's a matter of tastes, but I found it very great, it even reminded me of True Grit, a bit.


----------



## jcsepjj

mchris55 said:


> I don't remember them saying breast, and neither did I or have I. I said physical embodiment, is that not the whole package? But that's neither here nor there, for me it was pretty much the "we don't know her" factor. I thought that was the theme of that whole post, including what I said about MF.



Doesn't really change the misogyny in your post though, does it? Either way, this is a Michael Fassbender thread so I don't really see the relevance of that link and why you chose to post it here? I feel it's time to move on but If you'd like to keep explaining yourself feel free to DM me


----------



## LVGLITTER

Allie28 said:


> Always dashing in a tux!  And very gentlemanly too holding the car door for her.
> 
> Love the pic with the surfboard!  Dude has longggggg toes!  [emoji14]


He's amazing! Love his talent and you know what they say about men's feet![emoji9] [emoji15] [emoji149]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Does anybody not find this disturbing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394039



This isn't even a serious petition and nobody cares about it. 1000 people could sign it -which I doubt- but anyways it remains a useless thing. Production companies, directors and critics love Alicia Vikander cause she's a brilliant actress and she's already played roles in action/spy movies -Son of a Gun, The Man from U.N.C.L.E., Jason Bourne- which SERIOUS action role did Angelina Jolie play before Tomb Raider?? I like her so I know pretty much about her movies and apart from Cyborg (sci-fi) I can't remember anything of the genre before Tomb Raider. This and many many others are the many many reasons why I honestly don't care and don't even have the willing to discuss this "petition". Nobody's gonna see it in the film industry [emoji23][emoji41]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> This isn't even a serious petition and nobody cares about it. 1000 people could sign it -which I doubt- but anyways it remains a useless thing. Production companies, directors and critics love Alicia Vikander cause she's a brilliant actress and she's already played roles in action/spy movies -Son of a Gun, The Man from U.N.C.L.E., Jason Bourne- which SERIOUS action role did Angelina Jolie play before Tomb Raider?? I like her so I know pretty much about her movies and apart from Cyborg (sci-fi) I can't remember anything of the genre before Tom Raider. This and many many others are the many many reasons why I honestly don't care and don't even have the willing to discuss this "petition". Nobody's gonna see it in the film industry [emoji23][emoji41]


Of course no one will see it. But I meant more the fact that it was mentioned on here as some sort of justification for the Anit Vikander Party. Wouldn't the picture alone make you run a mile in the opposite direction? Anyway done with this.


----------



## Just Askin

LVGLITTER said:


> He's amazing! Love his talent and you know what they say about men's feet![emoji9] [emoji15] [emoji149]


See Allie28. Not just my mind that goes there lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Of course no one will see it. But I meant more the fact that it was mentioned on here as some sort of justification for the Anit Vikander Party. Wouldn't the picture alone make you run a mile in the opposite direction? Anyway done with this.



Honestly... This makes me laugh a lot. The picture and the title and everything AHAHAHAHAAH. It's one of the most obvious ways to throw s*** on a great actress if you feel menaced by her presence or if you don't like her for some *ehm(fassy-related)* reasons. There's no point in it it just makes me laugh a lot, not joking! Anna Karenina was described as "fat" and "busty" in the book but Keira Knightley is the opposite and she's such a great actress!! Same goes for Lizzy in Pride and Prejudice. Nobody cared of her body, and nobody cares of Alicia's body now, it's just one of the last desperate attempts to "hit" her [emoji23] I'm done with this topic too. It isn't even Fassy-related. Well... Not completely..


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> See Allie28. Not just my mind that goes there lol



Not only my mind, so... Well we all have already seen Shame... I remember seeing his feet also there. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
And in 12 years a slave and Hunger as well! [emoji23]


----------



## mchris55

I explained myself and my post. There was no misogyny there.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Not only my mind, so... Well we all have already seen Shame... I remember seeing his feet also there. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> And in 12 years a slave and Hunger as well! [emoji23]


Don't. Shame had me questioning my sanity. Naked Michael Fassbender doing the do...and me crying my eyes out for Brandon!!! Probably missed any quick flashes cos of the tears.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Don't. Shame had me questioning my sanity. Naked Michael Fassbender doing the do...and me crying my eyes out for Brandon!!! Probably missed any quick flashes cos of the tears.



Well shame is honestly my favourite among his movies. I'm always in doubt about my favourite performance between Shame and 12 Years A Slave: in the first he's just unhappy, fragile and disturbed by his own problems and his own ghosts. In the second he's the worst product of racist and sexist society of that time. He's mean and evil but you can feel for him anyways when he's desperately trying to cancel his conflicted feelings for Patsy. I adored his interpretation of Epps. He's such a bad character beyond many aspects but so human at the same time. Michael makes everything human, he must be a very very very sensitive person. And clever, romantic and funny as well. You can't be such a good actor if you are not an emotional person. [emoji169]


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> In one pic of Liam Hemsworth this aliiscool guy said "had so much fun shooting Liam today". He IS the pap. And I'm pretty sure he is friends with AV or her team and that relates to him writing #exclusive in the caption of her pics.


This subject is just trite.. but I'm genuinely curious. Why a " friendship" with Vikander  is necessary in order to explain those pics.. That guy took a pic of Hemsworth in the same place a week before they were photographed there.I think he lives in Sydney. It's obvious that he was tipped off by someone who works there,who obviously knew (as they have admitted) about their arrival. Why it's impossible that he was tipped off by people who saw her doing shopping..  I'm trying to imagine her or her publicist asking a celebrity hunter to take pics while she's buying lemons..  Those pics are lame. Some people obviously ignore that these photos are _sold_ to agencies. Who takes pics of celebrities he's often  _interested_ in taking those pics because he can sells them.




Allie28 said:


> Michael Surfing with Joel Edgerton in Sydney 6/22/16.  I don't know how paps managed to get pics without Alicia calling and arranging them.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JohnSant87


Thanks!  I was thinking that they've actually spent many days in London during the past two years. Isn't it strange that there's not a pic of them eating out,for example.. They know where to go if they want to papped.. They can even pretend to be annoyed and they don't even need to pay these paps who otherwise would never be interested.. 

I've seen the other pics of Edgerton on Getty and the DM. Michael is not exactly in the foreground in the few pics where they are together.. I don't know why it's difficult to realize that these pics were sold with his name attached and The Daily Mail is not exactly known for the accuracy..   They've just published  _one _pic where he's not even incredibly recognizable..  But apparently someone is sure that if Alicia Vikander doesn't arrange pap strolls,paps,blogs and newspapers don't recognize him. And paps are obviously disgusted by the thought of taking pics without being paid by the powerful PR teams.

Let's see.. some pics and articles about Michael without Vikander. Sometimes paps and journalists  recognize him:

NYC 2013





London 2012





NYC August 2014. He was papped leaving his hotel. Vikander has been accused of staging photos when they've been photographed leaving his hotel..





NYC May 2014
http://www.gettyimages.it/detail/fo...ay-10-2014-in-fotografie-di-cronaca/493868295





NYC August 2014
http://www.gettyimages.it/detail/fo...st-10-2014-in-fotografie-di-cronaca/453472702




_Celebrity sightings.._  Someone recognized him.. 


London 2015 (without Vikander..)













girlwhowaited said:


> Is Michael promoting a surf brand now? Or maybe Joel Edgerton's career?


Today it's just Michael being a nobody.   Isn't it strange,considering that Harvey,Paula Woods,these powerful pr teams have worked so much during the past two years..  Now the fauxmance is obviously  for TLBO. Some months ago,it should have made them "relevant".. We've seen how he was relevant during the past awards season,with dozens of pap strolls to put them "on the spotlight",quoting someone.   And after all these pap strolls,there's not even a pic at some Oscar party. Maybe paps didn't recognize him. More pap strolls,please.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> This subject is just trite.. but I'm genuinely curious. Why a " friendship" with Vikander  is necessary in order to explain those pics.. That guy took a pic of Hemsworth in the same place a week before they were photographed there.I think he lives in Sydney. It's obvious that he was tipped off by someone who works there,who obviously knew (as they have admitted) about their arrival. Why it's impossible that he was tipped off by people who saw her doing shopping..  I'm trying to imagine her or her publicist asking a celebrity hunter to take pics while she's buying lemons..  Those pics are lame. Some people obviously ignore that these photos are _sold_ to agencies. Who takes pics of some celebrities he's often  _interested_ in taking those pics because he can sells them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I was thinking that they've actually spent many days in London in the past two years. Isn't it strange that tjere's not a pic of them eating out,for example.. They know where to go if they want to papped.. They can even pretend to be annoyed and they don't even need to pay these paps who would never be interested otherwise..
> 
> I've seen the other pics of Edgerton on Getty and the DM. Michael is not exactly in the foreground in the few pics where they are together.. I don't know why it's difficult to realize that these pics were sold with his name attached and The Daily Mail is not exactly known for the accuracy..   They've just published  _one _pic where he's not even incredibly recognizable..  But apparently someone is sure that if Alicia Vikander doesn't arrange pap strolls,paps,blogs and newspapers don't recognize him. And paps are obviously disgusted by the thought of taking pics without being paid by the powerful PR teams.
> 
> Let's see.. some pics and articles about Michael without Vikander. Sometimes paps and journalists  recognize him:
> 
> NYC 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC August 2014. He was papped leaving his hotel. Vikander has been accused of staging photos when they've been photographed leaving his hotel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC May 2014
> http://www.gettyimages.it/detail/fo...ay-10-2014-in-fotografie-di-cronaca/493868295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC August 2014
> http://www.gettyimages.it/detail/fo...st-10-2014-in-fotografie-di-cronaca/453472702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Celebrity sightings.._  Someone recognized him..
> 
> 
> London 2015 (without Vikander..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's just Michael being a nobody.   Isn't it strange,considering that Harvey,Paula Woods,these powerful pr teams have worked so much durimg the past two years..  Now the fauxmance is obviously  for TLBO. Some months ago,it should have made them "relevant".. We've seen how he was relevant during the past awards season,with dozens of pap strolls to put them "on the spotlight",quoting someone.   And after all these pap strolls,there's not even a pic at some Oscar party. Maybe paps didn't recognize him. More pap strolls,please.



I love your posts so much! I love reading you! [emoji1316][emoji57]


----------



## Morgane

miasharma said:


> *Alicia was in America pleasing his good friend though*, wasn't she? Michael can cook his own food like the middle aged adult human that he is. Did he hire leech as in house help to cook and clean? I mean if she is leeching around, might as well be of some use.


You can repost this when she's actually papped in NYC.. Harvey lives in NYC,apparently.



jcsepjj said:


> Hang on... Could it be..?
> 
> View attachment 3393841


Nice pic. Sexual affair?   A secret promotion indirectly using his "powerful couple"  or he's promoting the new Brangelina using Edgerton? Maybe he's behind the DM article and the infamous omission.. A PR stunt to keep his fans talking.. 



mchris55 said:


> "Male friend?" LMAO!! Joel Edgerton's male friend, hahaha!!! More pap pics, more pap pics. They still don't know who I am!!!
> Did you see the change.org petition to remove an actress as Lara Croft in Tomb Raider? LMAO!!!! *They basically said we don't know her* and she is not the physical embodiment of the role. They also said if she stays, we won't watch the film!! They sent the petition to the director, who of course nobody knows either, LMAO!!
> This day beats the Cannes debacle on the level of pure embarrassment!!! Tears in my eyes, I tell you, TEARS!!!! LMAO!!!
> MOAR pap pics of the popular duo, that powerful couple!!! How humiliating---all of that try, and they STILL don't even register!!!


Change.org..  Where does it say that? This TR fanboy has a  a boob problem.. it's evident.
I don't want to disappoint anyone,but I've actually read _many_ positive comments. I've even noticed a "Vikander movie club" on a TR forum. Fans of the game are happy that Lara Croft is played by an actress who can act.. Boobs aside.. one of the "complaints" is that she's too good for a videogame movie.
Anyway,I don't think it's relevant to the thread. It's funny that the same people who complain  about her pics and interviews  in this thread continue to post tweets and links about _her_ movies. As I've already said,there's her thread for links/ comments/insults.


----------



## girlwhowaited

JaneWT said:


> I'd read that Michael and Lynne Ramsay had "artistic differences" which is why Michael bowed out?  It's possible that I read incorrect info.
> 
> Yes, it would be strange to see Michael's take on these characters.  He also dropped out of playing Thomas Wolfe in 'Genius', a role which Jude Law subsequently took on.  I quite like Jude Law's acting, but he's not getting the best reviews for this film.  I wonder how Michael would have fared?



He officially bowed out due to scheduling conflicts, they kept postponing the filming to the point that it was going to crash with  DOFP. Lynne left the movie a few days after they announced Michael had left and Jude Law was going to take his place, subsequently Jude Law also left after learning the news saying that he only wanted to work with Lynne. Truth is Lynne was having major problems with one of the producers and she refused to continue. It's likely that Michael got on set and figured out what was inevitably going to happen.In the end it turned out the producer was forcing/paying people to write awful comments and spread false rumors against Lynne, hence the "artistic differences" with Michael rumor, the one about her being drunk on set and etc. It was a mess.
I forgot about that one, I still haven't seen it. I will sometime soon since I always want to find out why he found the script interesting.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> This subject is just trite.. but I'm genuinely curious. Why a " friendship" with Vikander  is necessary in order to explain those pics.. That guy took a pic of Hemsworth in the same place a week before they were photographed there.I think he lives in Sydney. It's obvious that he was tipped off by someone who works there,who obviously knew (as they have admitted) about their arrival. Why it's impossible that he was tipped off by people who saw her doing shopping..  I'm trying to imagine her or her publicist asking a celebrity hunter to take pics while she's buying lemons..  Those pics are lame. Some people obviously ignore that these photos are _sold_ to agencies. Who takes pics of celebrities he's often  _interested_ in taking those pics because he can sells them.



Dude most people in Sydney have no idea who Vikander is. Hell quite a few wouldn't even be able to recognise Fassbender. And we certainly don't walk around with paps on speed dial.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> I don't know if some people dont know or maybe scales are on their eyes but the paps weren't for Michael but for Joel LOL. Wasn't Michael mentioned as a "male friend". Poor Michael. But why am I not surprised, they actually think Michael is that fame hungry that he would call the paps on himself. Lets see now, he's in NZ by himself and no pap pics only fan pics, the leech shows up and so did the paps/CC (celeb-chaser), she left and no pics of him, he went out and a fan took a pic of him, he went surfing with a male friend and paps took pics of that male friend with mention of Michael as a side buddy. I'd believe he'd call the paps if there were pap pics of him after she left. But if some feel better about themselves that the paps were there for Michael then by all means. There will be plenty of pics when Bourne is released of the lovely couple, if not pics then multiple sources will say they see the "loved up" pair "kissing and dancing" and "couldn't keep their hands off each other". Oh I forgot to add, there will be a pic, a blurry one taken from afar off to say its them. They will spend hours on the dance floor rocking to music by her dj friend and of course accompanied by her friends. Did I forget something?



That DM article is just plain embarrassing for Michael. Being referred to as Joel's friend. Jesus. Paps don't just show up randomly. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Joel is just trying to mooch off Michael's fame but it doesn't even look like Michael is more famous than Joel.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] noooo this forum is about the great art of criticising and throwing s*** on Michael Fassbender and most of all his girlfriend! [emoji57] what are you doing here? Btw this pic is so lovely! [emoji76] I can't wait to see AC, everybody talks about it, it's gonna be exciting!



Got to wait until December. For the time being, just happy enough to watch the trailer in cinema.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Got to wait until December. For the time being, just happy enough to watch the trailer in cinema.



Waiting for something you're really curious about sometimes is even more thrilling than having it. Great expectations! [emoji898]


----------



## Selayang430

mchris55 said:


> I have already said these bizarre hyphenated phrases are not appreciated. If you choose to refer to me, do it by the name that identifies me on this board. I am not a mother-in-law, and  you will not refer to me as such.



Since you are assertive , confident and self-assured as claimed by you in previous post , you could draw any conclusion that fits your view.


----------



## Just Askin

Seeing as Daily Mail seems to be The Holy Book for some anti Fassbender bloggers..spoof but you'll get my point .
https://www.theguardian.com/science...ct/07/addictive-carcinogenic-daily-mail-spoof


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Waiting for something you're really curious about sometimes is even more thrilling than having it. Great expectations! [emoji898]



Yes yes exactly! Once have it the thrill might be gone! This week will go to watch Tarzan, may get to watch the trailer again, no harm to hope!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Yes yes exactly! Once have it the thrill might be gone! This week will go to watch Tarzan, may get to watch the trailer again, no harm to hope!



Let me know then!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Seeing as Daily Mail seems to be The Holy Book for some anti Fassbender bloggers..spoof but you'll get my point .
> https://www.theguardian.com/science...ct/07/addictive-carcinogenic-daily-mail-spoof



I read daily mail for its colorful pictures and football news - recently the bashing of England football team after the defeat to Iceland......
Guardian for its articles on science , I love one of its articles on the myth of detox health products .  I use the content to reject any salesman try to bluff about such stuff.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Let me know then!



Will do


----------



## Hackensack

Just catching up.  The DM article on Edgerton is hilarious.  Edgerton obviously called a pap.  He posed obligingly for him on the beach.  Fassbender photobombed Edgerton unintentionally (I think unintentionally because he kept ending up in the ocean, from the looks of it), and the Daily Fail did its usual careless job.  Of the only three comments on the article, two point out that the "friend" is Fassbender (one with some snark about Alicia) and the third comment attacks Hiddleston as a "metrosexual."  I can't imagine this is how Edgerton wanted this to turn out!


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> Just catching up.  The DM article on Edgerton is hilarious.  Edgerton obviously called a pap.  He posed obligingly for him on the beach.  Fassbender photobombed Edgerton unintentionally (I think unintentionally because he kept ending up in the ocean, from the looks of it), and the Daily Fail did its usual careless job.  Of the only three comments on the article, two point out that the "friend" is Fassbender (one with some snark about Alicia) and the third comment attacks Hiddleston as a "metrosexual."  I can't imagine this is how Edgerton wanted this to turn out!



It turns out so hilarious. Generously I gave a red arrow to the first comment. 
Also need to google to see who this edgerton is, A-listed ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Just catching up.  The DM article on Edgerton is hilarious.  Edgerton obviously called a pap.  He posed obligingly for him on the beach.  Fassbender photobombed Edgerton unintentionally (I think unintentionally because he kept ending up in the ocean, from the looks of it), and the Daily Fail did its usual careless job.  Of the only three comments on the article, two point out that the "friend" is Fassbender (one with some snark about Alicia) and the third comment attacks Hiddleston as a "metrosexual."  I can't imagine this is how Edgerton wanted this to turn out!



Lol, just took a peek at the 3 comments on the DM article. The one with the Alicia snark comes from an omnipresent commenter LadyOscar. At least she's all over anything to do with Michael. Her content and tone are very familiar though, it's pretty obvious who she is. 
Michael is such a famewhore isn't he? Always trying to get himself papped just to stay in the public eye.... LMAO!


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> *He officially bowed out due to scheduling conflicts, they kept postponing the filming to the point that it was going to crash with  DOFP.* Lynne left the movie a few days after they announced Michael had left and Jude Law was going to take his place, subsequently Jude Law also left after learning the news saying that he only wanted to work with Lynne. Truth is Lynne was having major problems with one of the producers and she refused to continue. It's likely that Michael got on set and figured out what was inevitably going to happen.In the end it turned out the producer was forcing/paying people to write awful comments and spread false rumors against Lynne, hence the "artistic differences" with Michael rumor, the one about her being drunk on set and etc. It was a mess.
> I forgot about that one, I still haven't seen it. I will sometime soon since I always want to find out why he found the script interesting.


It's what I remember.. and it actually makes sense. But yes,probably some rumors about the production were a turnoff. He dodged a bullet with JGAG and Genius (based on the reviews).




kashlo said:


> Dude most people in Sydney have no idea who Vikander is. Hell quite a few wouldn't even be able to recognise Fassbender even. And we certainly don't walk around with paps on speed dial.


I didn't say that he was alerted by  hordes of people..  Anyway,the fact that he was tipped off by someone who probably works at the bowling alley is obvious.
I don't think that every pic taken in Sydney is staged.. There are obviously hotspots and there's obviously a business. I doubt that Hardy was more famous or recognizable than Michael three years ago,and I doubt that Skarsgard asked his publicist to stage pics at the airport.




Hackensack said:


> Just catching up.  The DM article on Edgerton is hilarious.  Edgerton obviously called a pap.  He posed obligingly for him on the beach.*  Fassbender photobombed Edgerton unintentionally (I think unintentionally because he kept ending up in the ocean, from the looks of it), and the Daily Fail did its usual careless job. *


This. Those pics were sold with his name attached. And if Michal had been photographed with him on the beach,they would have surely mentioned him.



> Of the only three comments on the article, two point out that the "friend" is Fassbender *(one with some snark about Alicia)* and the third comment attacks Hiddleston as a "metrosexual."  I can't imagine this is how Edgerton wanted this to turn out!



A casual commentator.. like the ones who comment on JJ..


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> That DM article is just plain embarrassing for Michael. Being referred to as Joel's friend. Jesus. Paps don't just show up randomly. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Joel is just trying to mooch off Michael's fame but it doesn't even look like Michael is more famous than Joel.


 To be honest, I had forgotten who he was til I did a wiki search and realized he's in that movie Loving. The way how Michael was in so many DM articles few short weeks ago I'm surprised they didn't realize who he was, no way they could have forgotten him that quickly. Or maybe they did but decided to give the shine to Joel instead. I bet you anything that if Michael and his leech steps out DM will know who he is


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> I didn't say that he was alerted by  hordes of people..  Anyway,the fact that he was tipped off by someone who probably works at the bowling alley is obvious.
> I don't think that every pic taken in Sydney is staged.. There are obviously hotspots and there's obviously a business. I doubt that Hardy was more famous or recognizable than Michael three years ago,and I doubt that Skarsgard asked his publicist to stage pics at the airport.



Yes I doubt any celebrity wants publicity. What's that good for? They are just there to do their work to the best of their ability. As we all know Hollywood is purely a meritocracy. They don't care about fame or good pr. That's only for d-list reality show stars. /s

The naivety is cute. Very cute.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> To be honest, I had forgotten who he was til I did a wiki search and realized he's in that movie Loving. The way how Michael was in so many DM articles few short weeks ago I'm surprised they didn't realize who he was, no way they could have forgotten him that quickly. Or maybe they did but decided to give the shine to Joel instead. I bet you anything that if Michael and his leech steps out DM will know who he is



I guess the pics were sent by Joel's team so DM didn't think to look closely. DailyFail isn't exactly The Guardian is it? LOL. Nevertheless, very embarrassing for Michael. How is Paula not fired yet?


----------



## miasharma

FassbenderLover said:


> Is AVDaily going slow these days?


HAHA! AV daily waiting for AV to organize new pap stroll pics...


----------



## miasharma

So let me get this right. DailyFail fails to recoganize Michael unless his live in house maid lets them know to write an article about how he was "spotted" doing mundane things around sydney?! This is comedy gold. Way too good.


----------



## SusanBeach

miasharma said:


> Good find! it could definitely be. But look! Alicia Vikander and her good friend. She even knows exactly how big to open her mouth. Must be all that practice.
> 
> [/uQUOTE]
> 
> Why this?
> I have been away for a while, catching up now and how this thread are going is just sad IMO.
> I got it, some posters don't like AV but why this comments over and over????? Rude, mean, etc.....
> 
> And this is MFs thread. !!!! I have also talked about AV in here but when it's only about her and MF not involved it just not make sense.


----------



## miasharma

Youre right. I wont post her solo again.


----------



## Just Askin

Can not wait to see this....and the bonus of seeing the lovebirds together.


----------



## Selayang430

Room for improvement, way to go


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Room for improvement, way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394630


Lol shark impression.


----------



## Just Askin

Killarney...beautiful..but not very surfable.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3394665







These last two make me laugh a lot cos u can see he was stumbling lol and then they laughed [emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3394666
> View attachment 3394668
> View attachment 3394667
> 
> These last two make me laugh a lot cos u can see he was stumbling lol and then they laughed [emoji23]


That's why he went barefoot the next day lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> That's why he went barefoot the next day lol



Yes lol HAHAHAHA I thought the same when I saw the pics! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 how can he walk barefoot on the streets downtown? Well, it would be impossible for me, I'm too afraid of hurting myself [emoji27][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Yes lol HAHAHAHA I thought the same when I saw the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394671
> View attachment 3394672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can he walk barefoot on the streets downtown? Well, it would be impossible for me, I'm too afraid of hurting myself [emoji27][emoji23]


I'm the opposite to you. Bare feet all the way!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> It has nothing to do with this thread. Just a picture of Alicia Vikander with a  trashy suggestive comment. Possibly worried about reaction if posted on AV thread.



She posted there before but not as stinky here. I doubt if she was testing boundary see how far it can go. But if she can  really stop doing such here it will be great.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> She posted there before but not as stinky here. I doubt if she was testing boundary see how far it can go. But if she can  really stop doing such here it will be great.


I just think it is so inappropriate. Only took ignore off for a sec cos some posts weren't making sense. There are blogs dedicated to that mind set. They dislike Michael, they dislike Alicia and they all seem to get on great together. Guess some people's goals in life are set pretty low.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Its funny that the only pics of the lovely couple looking so loved up is from way back when, nothing from recently. Those loved up days are long gone. But with Swiddles to compete with one never knows, we might get pics of her hand trying to grab his butt, with a few feet between them


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I just think it is so inappropriate. Only took ignore off for a sec cos some posts weren't making sense. There are blogs dedicated to that mind set. They dislike Michael, they dislike Alicia and they all seem to get on great together. Guess some people's goals in life are set pretty low.






Keep lovin' [emoji173]️ I love how he laughs, pretty cute!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3394715
> View attachment 3394716
> 
> Keep lovin' [emoji173]️ I love how he laughs, pretty cute!


 Thank You. I'm back on track


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Thank You. I'm back on track



I wish i could see a video of that moment, they were having a lot of fun [emoji23] Michael is so funny when he laughs, he has 49383828 teeth and I love it in a man! I adore sharks [emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I wish i could see a video of that moment, they were having a lot of fun [emoji23] Michael is so funny when he laughs, he has 49383828 teeth and I love it in a man! I adore sharks [emoji76]


There is video. I'll try find it later.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> There is video. I'll try find it later.



Thank you!! Do you think is the same video in which they show Michael and Maria while she gets her award? The alternative camera (I don't remember how was it called lol)?


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Thank you!! Do you think is the same video in which they show Michael and Maria while she gets her award? The alternative camera (I don't remember how was it called lol)?


Vaguely remember a woman( known but cant think who it was) stopping in front of them and saying something which made them all laugh. I'll look when i get some time. Also when Leonardo DiCaprio's name is mention during GG I swear he says to Alicia (in humour I must state) "I effing hate him"  and she bursts out laughing.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Vaguely remember a woman( known but cant think who it was) stopping in front of them and saying something which made them all laugh. I'll look when i get some time. Also when Leonardo DiCaprio's name is mention during GG I swear he says to Alicia (in humour I must state) "I effing hate him"  and she bursts out laughing.


Ahaahah i remember that moment but I didn't understand what he was saying. I immediately thought he was laughing for something Leo - related hahaha! Poor Michael he knew he was going to lose and he looked like he didn't care at all about his award but was excited for the others. [emoji23] but he couldn't help being a bit jealous [emoji23] btw I'll search the video too later, let's see[emoji1316][emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ahaahah i remember that moment but I didn't understand what he was saying. I immediately thought he was laughing for something Leo - related hahaha! Poor Michael he knew he was going to lose and he looked like he didn't care at all about his award but was excited for the others. [emoji23] but he couldn't help being a bit jealous [emoji23] btw I'll search the video too later, let's see[emoji1316][emoji57]



I think she also used her hands to pat his knee or what - can't see the actual movement as the view was blocked by table. 
He attended as a duty of an actor got nominated but he didn't place much hope and just treated it as another ceremony. I don't agree that he didn't care at all about awards. Whoever gets nominated sure hopes to win.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I think she also used her hands to pat his knee or what - can't see the actual movement as the view was blocked by table.
> He attended as a duty of an actor got nominated but he didn't place much hope and just treated it as another ceremony. I don't agree that he didn't care at all about awards. Whoever gets nominated sure hopes to win.



Haha yes I remember her hands on his legs [emoji57][emoji23] 
Btw nope, I need to correct myself: I think he's not that kind of actor who dies to get an award, he prefers being praised by his beloved or people he truly admire, he prefers working and being proud of himself, being able to work in great productions. Obviously he's human and he feels the desire to win an award, if he's nominated. Yes. [emoji57] he's just like any other human being, we all love to be considered and praised, but I think he's his own personal squad, he doesn't really care that much about critics and stuff: I remember him saying more that few times that he doesn't read reviews of his work or his movies cause if you believe the good ones you have to do the same with the bad ones.. He's very down to earth and not so into the Hollywood business, even tho he worked and still works in many great huge Hollywood productions  
Btw I think this year he knew he wasn't going to win and he was 100% OK with it: I remember him saying it at the BAFTAs, talking to the interviewer with Kate, and I also remember Alicia's dad being asked about him and replying Michael knew he wasn't going to win and he didn't want to steal the "gong from Leo" lol. So he was pretty ok with it. 
Btw I see Michael as a quite competitive guy [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji91]


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Its funny that the only pics of the lovely couple looking so loved up is from way back when, nothing from recently. Those loved up days are long gone. But with Swiddles to compete with one never knows, we might get pics of her hand trying to grab his butt, with a few feet between them


I'm sure her hand grabs more than his butt on a regular basis. Can you imagine what things would be like dating him. He is obviously a very strong and physical guy


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> That DM article is just plain embarrassing for Michael. Being referred to as Joel's friend. Jesus. Paps don't just show up randomly. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Joel is just trying to mooch off Michael's fame but it doesn't even look like Michael is more famous than Joel.


Do you have any idea how the Daily Mail is perceived in Britain? Proper actors are happy to not be in it's pages. It's not really the sort of rag one runs to in order to check reviews and assess their career direction.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I don't know if some people dont know or maybe scales are on their eyes but the paps weren't for Michael but for Joel LOL. Wasn't Michael mentioned as a "male friend". Poor Michael. But why am I not surprised, they actually think Michael is that fame hungry that he would call the paps on himself. Lets see now, he's in NZ by himself and no pap pics only fan pics, the leech shows up and so did the paps/CC (celeb-chaser), she left and no pics of him, he went out and a fan took a pic of him, he went surfing with a male friend and paps took pics of that male friend with mention of Michael as a side buddy. I'd believe he'd call the paps if there were pap pics of him after she left. But if some feel better about themselves that the paps were there for Michael then by all means. There will be plenty of pics when Bourne is released of the lovely couple, if not pics then multiple sources will say they see the "loved up" pair "kissing and dancing" and "couldn't keep their hands off each other". Oh I forgot to add, there will be a pic, a blurry one taken from afar off to say its them. They will spend hours on the dance floor rocking to music by her dj friend and of course accompanied by her friends. Did I forget something?


You forgot to make sense. What are you on about?  By the way, do you post on other blogs? Just curious cos your writing style seems familiar but I can't quite place from where.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Seems like Michael need more surf lessons, and hear I thought he was getting enough


Probably been distracted with more nocturnal activities since Alicia is around. Who can blame them, such a gorgeous couple don't you think?


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Haha yes I remember her hands on his legs [emoji57][emoji23]
> Btw nope, I need to correct myself: I think he's not that kind of actor who dies to get an award, he prefers being praised by his beloved or people he truly admire, he prefers working and being proud of himself, being able to work in great productions. Obviously he's human and he feels the desire to win an award, if he's nominated. Yes. [emoji57] he's just like any other human being, we all love to be considered and praised, but I think he's his own personal squad, he doesn't really care that much about critics and stuff: I remember him saying more that few times that he doesn't read reviews of his work or his movies cause if you believe the good ones you have to do the same with the bad ones.. He's very down to earth and not so into the Hollywood business, even tho he worked and still works in many great huge Hollywood productions
> Btw I think this year he knew he wasn't going to win and he was 100% OK with it: I remember him saying it at the BAFTAs, talking to the interviewer with Kate, and I also remember Alicia's dad being asked about him and replying Michael knew he wasn't going to win and he didn't want to steal the "gong from Leo" lol. So he was pretty ok with it.
> Btw I see Michael as a quite competitive guy [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji91]


I think he is extremely competitive.  And everyone likes to get a pat on the back. But not everyone needs to. I think he has said many times how his work has finished once filming ends and the rest is up to us.


----------



## FassbenderLover

O snap, and here I thought I was on ignore


----------



## FassbenderLover

I wonder whom do men say that I am? LadyOscar?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> You forgot to make sense. What are you on about?  By the way, do you post on other blogs? Just curious cos your writing style seems familiar but I can't quite place from where.


 Maybe if the mind was expanded, you would see what I was on about. Or are you so much on Michael and the leech, everything else cannot be understood


----------



## FassbenderLover

Funny how it's been brought up she pat his knee when anyone looks closely, he brushed her hand off


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I think he is extremely competitive.  And everyone likes to get a pat on the back. But not everyone needs to. I think he has said many times how his work has finished once filming ends and the rest is up to us.



True, i love how he said many times that he like it when the audience develops its own ideas about his character and the story. That's why he never gives us his personal opinion about the psychology of his character, he gives him to us and it's up to us understanding him and his reasons. Michael is an actor who doesn't hold answers for anybody, he's here just to make us curious about humanity, and this is extremely cool. Btw I think his main achievement is being satisfied of his own work -and he says he never found himself perfect and he feels a bit bad watching his own movies lol- but surely awards are part of your satisfactions!


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Funny how it's been brought up she pat his knee when anyone looks closely, he brushed her hand off


How do you see her brush it off. I see him take her hand. But as neither of us have x-ray vision I guess we'll never know.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael Fassbender's leech loves CC's don't she? Is that the same lemon picking outfit she took with aliiscool she took with this guy? Did she take 2 pics with 2 celebchasers in 1 day? My my. Now I know some will say she's not the only one but it goes to show she is contact with them when it suits her https://t.co/hyIfHp1ACF


----------



## FassbenderLover

I have excellent vision, 20/20 in fact. Which awards show she wore that tacky white dress and sat next to him, she gave his little back a rub when his name was called? She tried to hold his hand under the table and he clearly nudged her off. That was funny


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Maybe if the mind was expanded, you would see what I was on about. Or are you so much on Michael and the leech, everything else cannot be understood


Is that a dig at my intellect? I'm actually educated to a very high degree and have a good knowledge of domestic and world issues but ok. What I meant was you seem to use every scenario possible to draw the same conclussion. Following your argument is like being lost in a labyrinth. Her name is Alicia. Why do you have a problem using it? That's a little bit like pouting because you can't get your own way.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I have excellent vision, 20/20 in fact. Which awards show she wore that tacky white dress and sat next to him, she gave his little back a rub when his name was called? She tried to hold his hand under the table and he clearly nudged her off. That was funny


There hands where under the table so not only 20/20 vision (woopy do for you) but x-ray vision too. Amazing, good job.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Is that a dig at my intellect? I'm actually educated to a very high degree and have a good knowledge of domestic and world issues but ok. What I meant was you seem to use every scenario possible to draw the same conclussion. Following your argument is like being lost in a labyrinth. Her name is Alicia. Why do you have a problem using it? That's a little bit like pouting because you can't get your own way.



Agree and also don't understand why Alicias pics are posted here.. Isn't this thread about Michael? Maybe I'm in the wrong one.. [emoji27]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Oh I would never take a dig at your intellect. When you said Cray vision, were you taking a dig at me, or were you speaking hypothetically?


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.killarneytoday.com/fassbender-to-be-honoured-in-killarney/ that sounds great!! Read here


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael Fassbender's leech loves CC's don't she? Is that the same lemon picking outfit she took with aliiscool she took with this guy? Did she take 2 pics with 2 celebchasers in 1 day? My my. Now I know some will say she's not the only one but it goes to show she is contact with them when it suits her https://t.co/hyIfHp1ACF


It's not that hard to understand. Sometimes people in the public eye use the press to gain attention for promotional purposes. Sometimes photographers and celeb chasers are tipped off and turn up to take a quick pic cos they make money from it. Sometimes Mr phone at the ready will take a lucky pic either just for themselves or to try and sell. If they are together being touchy feely that will make more than a solo pic but would be splashed over everything. I think Michael has learnt his lesson in that respect.
 I think you are so invested in him that you can not stand to see him with anyone. I think you feel hurt and betrayed by him and so constantly mock and belittle his girlfriend much like a scorned girlfriend, to the point of using childish names to address her. They are a happy couple. Get over it. And in the event they split next week, next year or in 10 yrs time, he will still be no closer to you.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Oh I would never take a dig at your intellect. When you said Cray vision, were you taking a dig at me, or were you speaking hypothetically?


No that was a typo which was immediately corrected. Cray not being a word I am familiar with but I have heard it used by high school kids.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> O snap, and here I thought I was on ignore


You were but I felt like playing today.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> It's not that hard to understand. Sometimes people in the public eye use the press to gain attention for promotional purposes. Sometimes photographers and celeb chasers are tipped off and turn up to take a quick pic cos they make money from it. Sometimes Mr phone at the ready will take a lucky pic either just for themselves or to try and sell. If they are together being touchy feely that will make more than a solo pic but would be splashed over everything. I think Michael has learnt his lesson in that respect.
> I think you are so invested in him that you can not stand to see him with anyone. I think you feel hurt and betrayed by him and so constantly mock and belittle his girlfriend much like a scorned girlfriend, to the point of using childish names to address her. They are a happy couple. Get over it. And in the event they split next week, next year or in 10 yrs time, he will still be no closer to you.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hello


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder whom do men say that I am? LadyOscar?


 what???


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> http://www.killarneytoday.com/fassbender-to-be-honoured-in-killarney/ that sounds great!! Read here



This is awesome.  I'm so happy for him.  I'm sure he's touched to receive such an honor from his hometown.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> This is awesome.  I'm so happy for him.  I'm sure he's touched to receive such an honor from his hometown.



Yes I'm so happy for him! And yes he's surely super happy for this honor, it's amazing. He deserves all the good things in the world, his career is one of the main reasons why I decided to start taking acting lessons few years ago. He's unbelievable and there's nothing he can't do. I hope he will attend to this event, but likely yes, he's going to be there. Any news about Entering Hades and when is the filming starting?


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Yes I'm so happy for him! And yes he's surely super happy for this honor, it's amazing. He deserves all the good things in the world, his career is one of the main reasons why I decided to start taking acting lessons few years ago. He's unbelievable and there's nothing he can't do. I hope he will attend to this event, but likely yes, he's going to be there. Any news about Entering Hades and when is the filming starting?



I haven't heard any more news about Entering Hades.  It's not listed on his IMDb page yet.  I think he will actually take a break from filming after Alien but Entering Hades could be his next role.


----------



## miasharma

Just Askin said:


> I just think it is so inappropriate. Only took ignore off for a sec cos some posts weren't making sense. There are blogs dedicated to that mind set. They dislike Michael, they dislike Alicia and they all seem to get on great together. Guess some people's goals in life are set pretty low.


For one, leave the psychology to the psychologists. I know you are kicking up a storm about me posting solo photo of alicia on this thread, but remember how yesterday you posted a pic of alicia with a fan? No Michael present in that pic but apparently it was ok for you to post?
x


----------



## FassbenderLover

Aww, people want to play with me. That's weird. Only my friends are allowed to play with me


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I haven't heard any more news about Entering Hades.  It's not listed on his IMDb page yet.  I think he will actually take a break from filming after Alien but Entering Hades could be his next role.



Yes, he said he wanted to take something like 6 months of break (am I wrong? I heard it during the BAFTAs red carpet) starting from this summer. And I don't know when Alien is wrapping even tho I feel they're close to finish filming since a lot of journalists have been allowed to visit the set and interview Michael and the cast / Ridley lately. It looks like they're almost done. The 16 weeks will be done in August but maybe they're being quicker or Michaels part is almost finished.. Well, just suppositions! [emoji41]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Let me add, I have no problems with who Michael dates. However, if I feel a person isn't right for him then I have all right to voice my opinion. Not sorry if some don't like what I say about her since I am not here to please anyone. If he was happy with her then I'd be happy for him, but since I know he isn't happy, then how can I be happy for him. And please, no need to ask how I know he isn't unhappy, then I'd have to ask how anyone knows if he's happy. The man isn't happy and only his long time true fans see that


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Let me add, I have no problems with who Michael dates. However, if I feel a person isn't right for him then I have all right to voice my opinion. Not sorry if some don't like what I say about her since I am not here to please anyone. If he was happy with her then I'd be happy for him, but since I know he isn't happy, then how can I be happy for him. And please, no need to ask how I know he isn't unhappy, then I'd have to ask how anyone knows if he's happy. The man isn't happy and only his long time true fans see that



long time true fans lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

Glad I don't have to live vicariously through the leech to be a die hard fan of Michael. I've been a fan before the leech and I will be after her


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Glad I don't have to live vicariously through the leech to be a die hard fan of Michael. I've been a fan before the leech and I will be after her


what makes you think i'm living vicariously through her? maybe i'm living vicariously through him


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> x



Well welcome new poster! [emoji92]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> what makes you think i'm living vicariously through her? maybe i'm living vicariously through him


Love it. Welcome


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael Fassbender's leech loves CC's don't she? Is that the same lemon picking outfit she took with aliiscool she took with this guy? Did she take 2 pics with 2 celebchasers in 1 day? My my. Now I know some will say she's not the only one but it goes to show she is contact with them when it suits her https://t.co/hyIfHp1ACF


No way dude. They just HAPPENED to find her at the grocery store. You should know that there is only one grocery store in Syd. Everyone just stands outside that store waiting for the cinematic supernova that is Alicia Vikander.


----------



## Hackensack

carmencrem said:


> Yes I'm so happy for him! And yes he's surely super happy for this honor, it's amazing. He deserves all the good things in the world, his career is one of the main reasons why I decided to start taking acting lessons few years ago. He's unbelievable and there's nothing he can't do. I hope he will attend to this event, but likely yes, he's going to be there. Any news about Entering Hades and when is the filming starting?



Entering Hades is on the right hand column of his IMDB page, "projects in development," or something like that.  I just read the book, _Entering Hades _(not the usual reading for me, but if Michael's going to make the movie, I'll make an exception).  It is actually a very good book.  Will it make a good movie?  It's a grim, depressing story that will depend a lot on the script and the overall approach.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> Entering Hades is on the right hand column of his IMDB page, "projects in development," or something like that.  I just read the book, _Entering Hades _(not the usual reading for me, but if Michael's going to make the movie, I'll make an exception).  It is actually a very good book.  Will it make a good movie?  It's a grim, depressing story that will depend a lot on the script and the overall approach.



After finishing the Snowman I'll read it. I'm so curious about the director, I still
hope Cronenberg will consider it. It's just a dream I'm saying out loud, nothing else.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> After finishing the Snowman I'll read it. I'm so curious about the director, I still
> hope Cronenberg will consider it. It's just a dream I'm saying out loud, nothing else.


fyi the snowman is ****ing incredible. the whole series is worth the read too.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> fyi the snowman is ****ing incredible. the whole series is worth the read too.



Yes and i'm actually quite enjoying it! The movies is one of those I look forward to the most.


----------



## FassbenderLover

My teacher in college used to say "If the shoe fits, wear it". I will adapt that statement


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sigh. It is exhausting to come here again and again and ask you guys not to antagonize and be nasty to one another.

The rules are so easy.
*
You may differ in opinions, which naturally involves replying to other's posts/opinions, but you may NOT comment about each other. 
This includes making snarky comments about each other's intellect, hobbies and life choices.

Please keep this thread about Michael Fassbender. 
Chat in here about Alicia Vikander is fine as she relates to Michael. 
All other Alicia posts should be in her thread. 

Easy.*


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


>


lol how often does this thread get busted?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol how often does this thread get busted?



...do you really want to know it? [emoji848]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> lol how often does this thread get busted?



I've been here a few months and I'm still trying to figure it out how it works. If you post positive about Michael and Alicia you will face strong opposing arguements from about 4 members that refuse to believe they are a couple. Sometimes some members will just randomly rip into Alicia. Some comments can seem quite...harsh about people we don't actually know. Just be prepared for the backlash every time you mention Alicias name. No worry when you talk about Michael cos I don't think he's of interest to some members...even though this is the Michael Fassbender thread...


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> http://www.killarneytoday.com/fassbender-to-be-honoured-in-killarney/ that sounds great!! Read here


Thank you for the link! Happy for him to be honored by his hometown. I think it's a big chance that he will be there on Oct. 7. And I have to ask what is exactly the Order of Innisfallen?


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> Thank you for the link! Happy for him to be honored by his hometown. I think it's a big chance that he will be there on Oct. 7. And I have to ask what is exactly the Order of Innisfallen?


Think it's an award given for contribution to the local economy.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Just Askin said:


> I've been here a few months and I'm still trying to figure it out how it works. If you post positive about Michael and Alicia you will face strong opposing arguements from about 4 members that refuse to believe they are a couple. Sometimes some members will just randomly rip into Alicia. Some comments can seem quite...harsh about people we don't actually know. Just be prepared for the backlash every time you mention Alicias name. No worry when you talk about Michael cos I don't think he's of interest to some members...even though this is the Michael Fassbender thread...



Mods do not favor either side of this game. The sides are of zero interest.
We only come in when members attack each other or post in a way that is clearly just to insult one another.
We also ask that Alicia talk remains in the Alicia thread when it is not connected to Michael.


----------



## Just Askin

JetSetGo! said:


> Mods do not favor either side of this game. The sides are of zero interest.
> We only come in when members attack each other or post in a way that is clearly just to insult one another.
> We also ask that Alicia talk remains in the Alicia thread when it is not connected to Michael.


Can not imagine the mayhem that would ensue on this thread if the mods where not monitoring. You definitely have my thanks.


----------



## Just Askin

Haven't watched this in ages. Looks and sounds like he just woke up lol


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> After finishing the Snowman I'll read it. I'm so curious about the director, I still
> hope Cronenberg will consider it. It's just a dream I'm saying out loud, nothing else.


I think I'd like to see that.


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> Yes *I doubt any celebrity wants publicity*. What's that good for? They are just there to do their work to the best of their ability. As we all know Hollywood is purely a meritocracy. They don't care about fame or good pr. That's only for d-list reality show stars. /s
> The naivety is cute. Very cute.


I've never said that.





Just Askin said:


> It's not that hard to understand. Sometimes people in the public eye use the press to gain attention for promotional purposes. *Sometimes photographers and celeb chasers are tipped off and turn up to take a quick pic cos they make money from it. Sometimes Mr phone at the ready will take a lucky pic either just for themselves or to try and sell.* If they are together being touchy feely that will make more than a solo pic but would be splashed over everything. I think Michael has learnt his lesson in that respect.
> I think you are so invested in him that you can not stand to see him with anyone. I think you feel hurt and betrayed by him and so constantly mock and belittle his girlfriend much like a scorned girlfriend, to the point of using childish names to address her. They are a happy couple. Get over it. And in the event they split next week, next year or in 10 yrs time, he will still be no closer to you.


Alicia always calls the paps.. but these powerful PR teams are incompetent,so she basically asks celebrity hunters to take pics. She has the phone number of every celebrity hunter in Sydney,Paris,LA,NYC.. This time Michael probably gave her the number of the aliiscoollike guy because he has another pic with him. They're probably friends..  If she's not sure about the success of the whole pr stunt,she also calls another celebrity hunter for another useless pr stunt: a pic with her for his personal instagram (amazing publicity..) that will be posted two weeks later. It's not even some kind of "subliminal message"  to piss his fans off,because everyone knew she was there.



carmencrem said:


> *Haha yes I remember her hands on his legs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw nope, I need to correct myself: I think he's not that kind of actor who dies to get an award, he prefers being praised by his beloved or people he truly admire, he prefers working and being proud of himself, being able to work in great productions. Obviously he's human and he feels the desire to win an award, if he's nominated. Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's just like any other human being, we all love to be considered and praised, but I think he's his own personal squad, he doesn't really care that much about critics and stuff: I remember him saying more that few times that he doesn't read reviews of his work or his movies cause if you believe the good ones you have to do the same with the bad ones.. He's very down to earth and not so into the Hollywood business, even tho he worked and still works in many great huge Hollywood productions
> *Btw I think this year he knew he wasn't going to win and he was 100% OK with it: I* remember him saying it at the BAFTAs, talking to the interviewer with Kate, and I also remember Alicia's dad being asked about him and replying Michael knew he wasn't going to win and he didn't want to steal the "gong from Leo" lol. So he was pretty ok with it.
> Btw I see Michael as a quite competitive guy


I remember some tweets from people who noticed that they look very  "tactile"..   They didn't know they were dating/still dating.














We can see that the can barely stand each other. 
Yes,he knew he wasn't going to win. There wasn't even a competition.



carmencrem said:


> After finishing the Snowman I'll read it. I'm so curious about the director, I still hope Cronenberg will consider it. It's just a dream I'm saying out loud, nothing else.


I also thought about him. It would be great.


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I've never said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia always calls the paps.. but these powerful PR teams are incompetent,so she basically asks celebrity hunters to take pics. She has the phone number of every celebrity hunter in Sydney,Paris,LA,NYC.. This time Michael probably gave her the number of the aliiscoollike guy because he has another pic with him. They're probably friends..  If she's not sure about the success of the whole pr stunt,she also calls another celebrity hunter for another useless pr stunt: a pic with her for his personal instagram (amazing publicity..) that will be posted two weeks later. It's not even some kind of "subliminal message"  to piss his fans off,because everyone knew she was there.
> 
> 
> I remember some tweets from people who noticed that they look very  "tactile"..   They didn't know they were dating/still dating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can see that the can barely stand each other.
> Yes,he knew he wasn't going to win. There wasn't even a competition.
> 
> 
> I also thought about him. It would be great.



Love these gifs; can't for the life of me understand how some people claim Michael is unhappy or they can't stand each other....???? Both Michael and Alicia look so cute and intimate and loved up [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Haven't watched this in ages. Looks and sounds like he just woke up lol




Thanks for posting this - had never seen it before. Agree Michael has that "just rolled out of bed" vibe here! This must be about 7 years ago - love how he hasn't changed since then[emoji3]


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> I've never said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia always calls the paps.. but these powerful PR teams are incompetent,so she basically asks celebrity hunters to take pics. She has the phone number of every celebrity hunter in Sydney,Paris,LA,NYC.. This time Michael probably gave her the number of the aliiscoollike guy because he has another pic with him. They're probably friends..  If she's not sure about the success of the whole pr stunt,she also calls another celebrity hunter for another useless pr stunt: a pic with her for his personal instagram (amazing publicity..) that will be posted two weeks later. It's not even some kind of "subliminal message"  to piss his fans off,because everyone knew she was there.



Sigh, I really don't think there is any point in saying anything more. No one is saying she wants to piss his fans off. I'm sure she is not THAT much of a no life. I have said what I needed to say. If you choose to think that paps just randomly show up wherever she is then more power to you.


----------



## Just Askin

Early days 2005


----------



## Just Askin

Your opinion matters guys


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> *Sigh, I really don't think there is any point in saying anything more.* No one is saying she wants to piss his fans off. I'm sure she is not THAT much of a no life. I have said what I needed to say. If you choose to think that paps just randomly show up wherever she is then more power to you.


Really? Did you mean that specifically or just in general?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3396067


lol i bet they did 






okay are there really no pics of him smoking? i totally assumed there were


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3396067



Ahahah well yes they were in Uruguay where weed is legal [emoji275][emoji23]


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL funny when anyone searches him there she is, I wonder if anyone were to search her if his name will pop up? I wonder if anyone cares enough to look her up? Or do they care? I wonder if that picture is supposed to be here or her thread? That's right, she's the gf LOL. And that is all she is known as


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol i bet they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay are there really no pics of him smoking? i totally assumed there were



Pics of him smoking what? There are a lot of pics of him smoking  btw I don't know if he still smokes as many cigarettes as before, I read someone saying he was trying to quit some months ago.. But for what I see he still smokes and same does Alicia. I like cigarettes too, it's difficult to quit. It's relaxing  never tried other things tho [emoji57]


----------



## JaneWT

girlwhowaited said:


> He officially bowed out due to scheduling conflicts, they kept postponing the filming to the point that it was going to crash with  DOFP. Lynne left the movie a few days after they announced Michael had left and Jude Law was going to take his place, subsequently Jude Law also left after learning the news saying that he only wanted to work with Lynne. Truth is Lynne was having major problems with one of the producers and she refused to continue.....


Thanks for this.  I had read that Lynne had had some issues with the producers and had walked away.


----------



## carmencrem

Guys does any of you still have the links to Michaels promo Skype-interviews from Sydney for Apocalypse? I'm not talking about the ones on YouTube, I'm specifically looking for the one in which he's drinking his beer and the interviewer is a male journalist.. I can't find it anymore!


----------



## carmencrem

great expectations for Michael this year, but I don't want sad delusions.. 
Btw here's something interesting.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> I just read the book, _Entering Hades _(not the usual reading for me, but if Michael's going to make the movie, I'll make an exception).  It is actually a very good book.  Will it make a good movie?  It's a grim, depressing story that will depend a lot on the script and the overall approach.


I read it a couple of years ago.  From what I remember, there was (obviously) lots of grim reading due to details of the women's murders and also the various girlfriends who had been charmed by this character.  The fact that he killed himself right at the end didn't really compensate for the hundreds of pages of nastiness that had gone before.

If they're going to make a film of what this man did, then it's going to have to be handled in an incredibly sensitive manner.  I think the current climate in Hollywood would suggest that people won't look too kindly upon a film where loads of women get killed, even if it's the truth, and even if the murderer does get his comeuppance in the end.  And rightly so.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Pics of him smoking what? There are a lot of pics of him smoking  btw I don't know if he still smokes as many cigarettes as before, I read someone saying he was trying to quit some months ago.. But for what I see he still smokes and same does Alicia. I like cigarettes too, it's difficult to quit. It's relaxing  never tried other things tho [emoji57]



haha i was responding to the thing about them smoking weed on new year's. that's definitely weed she was smoking in rio and i'm pretty sure i read somewhere that he smokes it too? no pics that i could find but then i'm really bad at finding that stuff.


----------



## JaneWT

Still no pic of a possibly blonde Michael, then?  He's really keeping himself (and those that are with him) under wraps, isn't he!


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL funny when anyone searches him there she is, I wonder if anyone were to search her if his name will pop up? I wonder if anyone cares enough to look her up? Or do they care? I wonder if that picture is supposed to be here or her thread? That's right, she's the gf LOL. And that is all she is known as


context clues homie.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> haha i was responding to the thing about them smoking weed on new year's. that's definitely weed she was smoking in rio and i'm pretty sure i read somewhere that he smokes it too? no pics that i could find but then i'm really bad at finding that stuff.



I don't know if she's smoking weed tbh. Hand rolled cigarettes with normal tobacco and no weed look very very similar. I know it, a lot of friends of mine do smoke hand rolled cigarettes and they look exactly like what she's smoking. I don't know btw! 
Never read about him but yeeees could be, he's always enjoyed himself. 
I don't know, personally I don't even care that much, they can do what they like [emoji23] but could be!


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL funny when anyone searches him there she is, I wonder if anyone were to search her if his name will pop up? I wonder if anyone cares enough to look her up? Or do they care? I wonder if that picture is supposed to be here or her thread? That's right, she's the gf LOL. And that is all she is known as


Didn't she win an Oscar or something 
In answer to you're question...yeah he does show up in the av search. This is what I found.. you're welcome.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Still no pic of a possibly blonde Michael, then?  He's really keeping himself (and those that are with him) under wraps, isn't he!



Nope.. I don't think he's gonna be blonde at this point.
If he is, he's gonna wear a wig. Filming is almost over and I haven't seen any pic of him blonde yet.. If he's gonna be blonde, he's gonna wear a wig :/ I'm sorry, I wanted to see the old David8!


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Still no pic of a possibly blonde Michael, then?  He's really keeping himself (and those that are with him) under wraps, isn't he!


You have no idea how far my mind just fell into the gutter at your last sentence.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Nope.. I don't think he's gonna be blonde at this point.
> If he is, he's gonna wear a wig. Filming is almost over and I haven't seen any pic of him blonde yet.. If he's gonna be blonde, he's gonna wear a wig :/ I'm sorry, I wanted to see the old David8!


As we've already had a blond maybe now we'll get a brunette and a red head.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> As we've already had a blond maybe now we'll get a brunette and a red head.



Hahaha! Hope so! Btw well maybe he's wearing the wig.. But deep down I'm not sure tbh


----------



## Hackensack

If David crash-landed on a planet with Noomi then he would probably not have had hair dye.  I never could figure out why an android had to dye his hair or eat, but he did--so it could be perfectly "natural" for him not to be blond.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> If David crash-landed on a planet with Noomi then he would probably not have had hair dye.  *I never could figure out why an android had to dye his hair or eat, but he did*--so it could be perfectly "natural" for him not to be blond.



LOL.  Same here.


----------



## FassbenderLover

-scratches head- the post might include her name but the pic does not include him. And her winning an Oscar means nothing since she's still a nobody. And how sweet, you did something for me (you said you're welcome) but I didn't ask for anything


----------



## FassbenderLover

OMG this is so funny about Michael and the leech  https://t.co/ySTmc00feq


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> If David crash-landed on a planet with Noomi then he would probably not have had hair dye.  I never could figure out why an android had to dye his hair or eat, but he did--so it could be perfectly "natural" for him not to be blond.


Do you think that's why he's still so pale in recent pics? Like he's under director's orders to keep the same skin tone from the last movie? He's been surfing for months, you'd think he'd pick up a _little _sun


----------



## gingerglory

Hackensack said:


> If David crash-landed on a planet with Noomi then he would probably not have had hair dye.  I never could figure out why an android had to dye his hair or eat, but he did--so it could be perfectly "natural" for him not to be blond.



I think he dyed his hair in Prometheus because he wanted to look like T.E.Lawrance, which was explained in the beginning of the film, but yeah, I can't figure out why he had to eat either...maybe that's where he got his power. I mean even AIs need have power to function, right?


----------



## carmencrem

and yeah that may be very funny and hilarious, this -instead- is just the reality. [emoji76].


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Do you think that's why he's still so pale in recent pics? Like he's under director's orders to keep the same skin tone from the last movie? He's been surfing for months, you'd think he'd pick up a _little _sun



I've been thinking the same for months: how can he surf and go to the seaside and be so pale? Maybe he uses a lot of sun protections!


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I think he dyed his hair in Prometheus because he wanted to look like T.E.Lawrance, which was explained in the beginning of the film, but yeah, I can't figure out why he had to eat either...maybe that's where he got his power. I mean even AIs need have power to function, right?



Yes he was trying to look like Lawrance and/or Bowie and he did it! He actually looked a lot like Bowie in TMWFTH: same movements, same looks.. Such a great performance, that one in Prometheus! Re the food I never thought about it, he was trying his best to look human and to live like a normal man.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> OMG this is so funny about Michael and the leech  https://t.co/ySTmc00feq



Still referred to as MF's girlfriend. I just feel bad for her at this point. 

http://www.inquisitr.com/3260428/michael-fassbender-girlfriend-alicia-vikander-oscars/


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> I've been thinking the same for months: how can he surf and go to the seaside and be so pale? Maybe he uses* a lot of sun protections*!



Yeah, this, and he's a ginger. They don't get tanned. They just turn red. LOL.



carmencrem said:


> Yes he was trying to look like Lawrance and/or Bowie and he did it! He actually looked a lot like Bowie in TMWFTH: same movements, same looks.. Such a great performance, that one in Prometheus! Re the food I never thought about it, *he was trying his best to look human and to live like a normal man.*



Right, that actually makes sense. It reminds me how David answered Charlie's question why he wore a helmet. That is to not make human feel uncomfortable, to blend in in other words.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, this, and he's a ginger. They don't get tanned. They just turn red. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that actually makes sense. It reminds me how David answered Charlie's question why he wore a helmet. That is to not make human feel uncomfortable, to blend in in other words.



Yes, he couldn't stand people treating him like he was different and/or "mocking" him and at the same time he really wanted to look as more human as possible. 
I never understood which were his actual feelings for Noomi's character, he looked a bit attracted to her and jealous of her man, even tho I thought androids didn't have sensitivity and human feelings.. I heard few interviews in which Michael said he didn't know which were David's actual feelings..


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Still referred to as MF's girlfriend. I just feel bad for her at this point.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/3260428/michael-fassbender-girlfriend-alicia-vikander-oscars/


 I feel bad for him, having a gf who cant get recognition without using his name. I hope Emma gets that role


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Yes, he couldn't stand people treating him like he was different and/or "mocking" him and at the same time he really wanted to look as more human as possible.
> I never understood which were his actual feelings for Noomi's character, he looked a bit attracted to her and jealous of her man, even tho I thought androids didn't have sensitivity and human feelings.. I heard few interviews in which Michael said he didn't know which were David's actual feelings..



I think that's the intention of the filmmaker to keep it vague and keep audience wondering whether this AI has been developing actual feelings, which is one of the most intriguing things about David. They never made it clear, imo. And the other human characters in the film had the similar question about him too like the audience. They were not sure about David, especially Shaw. I think David is mostly very curious about Shaw, certainly has his most attention on her than on any other characters. The way she chose to believe and her determination fascinate him somehow.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes he was trying to look like Lawrance and/or Bowie and he did it! He actually looked a lot like Bowie in TMWFTH: same movements, same looks.. Such a great performance, that one in Prometheus! Re the food I never thought about it, he was trying his best to look human and to live like a normal man.



In fact many like him on blonde hair except himself! 
Remember what did he say to Theron here ? Haha


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I think that's the intention of the filmmaker to keep it vague and keep audience wondering whether this AI has been developing actual feelings, which is one of the most intriguing things about David. They never made it clear, imo. And the other human characters in the film had the similar question about him too like the audience. They were not sure about David, especially Shaw. I think David is mostly very curious about Shaw, certainly has his most attention on her than on any other characters. The way she chose to believe and her determination fascinate him somehow.



Yes. I think he was/is way too clever and smart compared to all the others persons in that place. He perfectly knew they were "inferior" to him and disrespectful or weak. He didn't like humans except for Shaw, who was somehow different and had a stronger personality. 
Imo he had a sort of attraction for her. Not a true feeling -look at what he did to her- but he felt attraction and a certain kind of jealousy maybe..


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> In fact many like him on blonde hair except himself!
> Remember what did he say to Theron here ? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396336
> View attachment 3396339
> View attachment 3396340
> View attachment 3396341



HAHAHAH I laughed my life out! That was the period in which is manhood was more famous than him, everybody was obsessed with it! I remember magazines talking only about it in early 2012 [emoji23] 
Btw yes I am one of those fans who really really really adored him blond. I keep preferring him with the stache (1) and with his natural hair colour, but David was really charming. Well, he looked very "German". He always looks very "German" actually, some of his features are typically north European (continental), such as the squared jaws and huge forehead. Then, obviously I can't say some features determine 100% where are you from or stuff like that, but sometimes they can say something about your origins and also about your personality. 
Did you like him blonde?
I'm gonna miss this hair tho, if he's not even wearing the wig [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

I hadn't seen it in a while I think.. But I had already seen it before now. Just found this memory from the past. Both really cute!


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> I feel bad for him, having a gf who cant get recognition without using his name. I hope Emma gets that role


But they are two separate films are they not?


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> But they are two separate films are they not?


 Same roll but different studios. One studio wants Stone and the other wants Michael Fassbender "casually dating" gf


----------



## Just Askin

Thanking those keeping the Michael Fassbender thread clean and tidy


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> HAHAHAH I laughed my life out! That was the period in which is manhood was more famous than him, everybody was obsessed with it! I remember magazines talking only about it in early 2012 [emoji23]
> Btw yes I am one of those fans who really really really adored him blond. I keep preferring him with the stache (1) and with his natural hair colour, but David was really charming. Well, he looked very "German". He always looks very "German" actually, some of his features are typically north European (continental), such as the squared jaws and huge forehead. Then, obviously I can't say some features determine 100% where are you from or stuff like that, but sometimes they can say something about your origins and also about your personality.
> Did you like him blonde?
> I'm gonna miss this hair tho, if he's not even wearing the wig [emoji23]



I remember Time interviewed him about that time after Shame. Imagine even Time magazine can't help talking about the xyz scenes in Shame. 
With blonde hair , he really looks very German. Don't know why he was like quite resent in blonde hair.


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Same roll but different studios. One studio wants Stone and the other wants Michael Fassbender "casually dating" gf


I agree that they're dating casually. My theory is that they have some kind of open relationship--permission to sleep with other people, they see each other when they can. They seem mature enough to handle that. It'll be interesting to see what happens when he takes his break soon


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> But they are two separate films are they not?


 Correction, its 2 studios doing 2 different movies, I have no idea why but they need approval from the Christie estate. I prefer Emma but someone already has lots of experience doing period pieces so she might get it


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> I agree that they're dating casually. My theory is that they have some kind of open relationship--permission to sleep with other people, they see each other when they can. They seem mature enough to handle that. It'll be interesting to see what happens when he takes his break soon


 I think it's way more than casual. Over a year and a half. He's also acting way more private with all aspects (that we see)of this one. I hope this is the real thing. Seeing so much of her because of him, she has really grown on me. I think she's lovely.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> I agree that they're dating casually. My theory is that they have some kind of open relationship--permission to sleep with other people, they see each other when they can. They seem mature enough to handle that. It'll be interesting to see what happens when he takes his break soon


 I think they are way more than casual. Over a year and a half and she is the only one he has been seen remotely close to in public (nutty blog site postings don't count in the real world lol). He is acting so different this time round. I really hope it's the real thing. The more I see and hear of her the more I like her.


----------



## Just Askin

Sorry for the double post. Didn't realise the first had gone through cos my phone bat died before it was confirmed.


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> Sigh, I really don't think there is any point in saying anything more. No one is saying she wants to piss his fans off. I'm sure she is not THAT much of a no life. I have said what I needed to say. If you choose to think that paps just randomly show up wherever she is then more power to you.


I simply choose to think that she's not looking for a random celebrity hunter because she wants a pic with him for his personal instagram,or because she wants to be photographed while she's buying lemons. It's even more hilarious if you're sure that she had already planned the other pap strolls. I don't remember paps randomly showing up in Norway,for example.. and I don't remember photos when they've spent  time in London before and during the awards season..  They were papped leaving their hotel five months after their last "public" appearance in May,and I don't think there are pap pics before the Golden Globes. It's particularly funny for someone who constantly calls the paps and for a showmance that  should have made them relevant.. But maybe I'm missing "major PR stunts" like photos with chefs,random fan pics and twitter sightings.




Just Askin said:


> Didn't she win an Oscar or something
> In answer to you're question...yeah he does show up in the av search. This is what I found.. you're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396157


She would have never won an Oscar without Michael..  And it's funny how he's very very famous when the narrative is "Vikander is using her very famous PR boyfriend",a nobody when he's not recognized on the DM,when people are paid  to take some pics.



gingerglory said:


> I think he dyed his hair in Prometheus because he wanted to look like T.E.Lawrance, which was explained in the beginning of the film, but yeah, I can't figure out why he had to eat either...maybe that's where he got his power. I mean even AIs need have power to function, right?


Yes,he wanted to look like T.E. Lawrence and he wanted to learn from him how to be human.

Photographed by Gavin Bond (2012)















Nice video:


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I think it's way more than casual. Over a year and a half. He's also acting way more private with all aspects (that we see)of this one. I hope this is the real thing. Seeing so much of her because of him, she has really grown on me. I think she's lovely.



Same here, think it is more than casual. My view is casual would mean convenient , grab the nearer target. Flying long-haul 20 hours ++ is not that casual and convenient.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> HAHAHAH I laughed my life out! That was the period in which is manhood was more famous than him, everybody was obsessed with it! I remember magazines talking only about it in early 2012 [emoji23]
> Btw yes I am one of those fans who really really really adored him blond. I keep preferring him with the stache (1) and with his natural hair colour, but David was really charming. Well, he looked very "German". He always looks very "German" actually*,* some of his features are typically north European (continental), *such as the squared jaws and huge forehead. *Then, obviously I can't say some features determine 100% where are you from or stuff like that, but sometimes they can say something about your origins and also about your personality.
> Did you like him blonde?
> I'm gonna miss this hair tho, if he's not even wearing the wig [emoji23]


.
This pic..






San Sebastian 2011


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> .
> This pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Sebastian 2011


Can I like this post twice. Something about biker Mike....


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Correction, its 2 studios doing 2 different movies, I have no idea why but they need approval from the Christie estate. I prefer Emma but someone already has lots of experience doing period pieces so she might get it


Yeah I think AV could suit the role quite well and I do think she is a better actress than Emma when it comes to these kind of roles. I wouldn't be surprised if she got it.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Sorry for the double post. Didn't realise the first had gone through cos my phone bat died before it was confirmed.


haha no prob--i didn't want to respond while on my phone for fear of the same.

open relationships don't have to be casual. it can just be a way of navigating the long distance, when the alternative is a) lots of time on planes, b) no sex for a looong time, and phone sex either way. they're only problematic if emotions get involved, which i don't see happening since mf and av really do seem into each other. his relationship history does seem into indicate she's special. (also lbr a certain sexual flexibility lets my threesome theories happen and you _know _they'd get down with marion cottiliard _and _james mcavoy)

it's all pointless speculation obvs but face it, fassbender is very sweet, very handsome, and not that bright. we're talking about this dude: 

http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/144666803188/on-being-compared-to-sharks-x

he could well **** it up with her. it's kind of on him, since she's got what, five upcoming projects and he's the one with the open calendar.  i hope he doesn't though!


----------



## kashlo

aprilmayjune said:


> haha no prob--i didn't want to respond while on my phone for fear of the same.
> 
> open relationships don't have to be casual. it can just be a way of navigating the long distance, when the alternative is a) lots of time on planes, b) no sex for a looong time, and phone sex either way. they're only problematic if emotions get involved, which i don't see happening since mf and av really do seem into each other. his relationship history does seem into indicate she's special. (also lbr a certain sexual flexibility lets my threesome theories happen and you _know _they'd get down with marion cottiliard _and _james mcavoy)
> 
> it's all pointless speculation obvs but face it, fassbender is very sweet, very handsome, and not that bright. we're talking about this dude:
> 
> http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/144666803188/on-being-compared-to-sharks-x
> 
> he could well **** it up with her. it's kind of on him, since she's got what, five upcoming projects and he's the one with the open calendar.  i hope he doesn't though!



I don't see anything that indicates that she's special (he seems largely disinterested in her IMO) but let's not get into that because none of us have the facts. I am absolutely shocked that you say Michael is not that bright. What makes you say that? Every interview I have seen of him shows me that he is indeed very intelligent.


----------



## gingerglory

Seriously, he is one of the most intelligent actors out there, imo. Not everyone will get his very dry humor, but to me that's one aspect that definitely reflects his intelligence. And how do you know it will be him who ****s it up, not the other way around? And why is it kind of on him just because he has less upcoming projects than hers? That doesn't make sense to me at all. And Fassbender has been non-stop working since 2012 and it makes sense that there is no more upcoming projects announced for a while besides Entering Hades, because he already said that he will take some time off from filming (which I totally agree. It's about time.) but that doesn't mean he doesn't have any more work in the pipeline. It's just public doesn't know it yet.


----------



## aprilmayjune

gingerglory said:


> Seriously, he is one of the most intelligent actors out there, imo. Not everyone will get his very dry humor, but to me that's one aspect that definitely reflects his intelligence. And how do you know it will be him who ****s it up, not the other way around? And why is it kind of on him just because he has less upcoming projects than hers? That doesn't make sense to me at all. And Fassbender has been non-stop working since 2012 and it makes sense that there is no more upcoming projects announced for a while besides Entering Hades, because he already said that he will take some time off from filming (which I totally agree. It's about time.) but that doesn't mean he doesn't have any more work in the pipeline. It's just public doesn't know it yet.



Emotionally intelligent and preternaturally sensitive to like, the human condition or whatever--yes. A good interviewer, really?


He's just not. The altar boy story on Seth Meyers was painfully awkward. But his performances speak for themselves--I'd rather him be a brilliant actor than a brilliant interviewee. I get the feeling interviews make him anxious and he's said he prepares for roles by repetition rather than any intricate "process." It's not a Bad Thing.

That's how free time works. You get to set your own priorities. Whether or not that includes his girlfriend is entirely up to him but he'll be the one with the flexibility. He certainly deserves it--much longer than a couple of months, though I selfishly want him to keep making movies like, constantly--and I hope he spends it in the way that makes him happiest. And then makes more movies, obvs


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> Seriously, he is one of the most intelligent actors out there, imo. Not everyone will get his very dry humor, but to me that's one aspect that definitely reflects his intelligence. And how do you know it will be him who ****s it up, not the other way around? And why is it kind of on him just because he has less upcoming projects than hers? That doesn't make sense to me at all. And Fassbender has been non-stop working since 2012 and it makes sense that there is no more upcoming projects announced for a while besides Entering Hades, because he already said that he will take some time off from filming (which I totally agree. It's about time.) but that doesn't mean he doesn't have any more work in the pipeline. It's just public doesn't know it yet.



Ok, Michael might not be able to pick up rocket science but he is street-smart. I see him as a wise fellow who knows how to mix with all walks of people. 

Why it will be him to scxxx up ? It is possibly due to the impression that he doesn't spend serious effort to make his relationship (with women ) works. Whenever issue arises, he would just let it be and moves on. I might be totally wrong as I know him via media only and whatever he let the audience know. 

Also agree he possibly has many in the pipeline or wants to venture into other business.


----------



## carmencrem

He may don't like talking about his private life or his daily routine, but that's cause he's always said he doesn't like people to know all of him or they wouldn't be that interested in his movies and I love this statement, so true. You know how many people out there watch movies for actors' personal lives instead of talent? It's a very common thing. Being fan of an actor for his personal life or just his looks is very wrong and leads you to get easily tired of him or easily disappointed (when he changes girlfriend, when he says something wrong, when he gets older), and I don't want this to happen with me. I think it's important to know how's this person like, what does he think about the world, which are his main values in life (love/friendship) but also to know that this person is human and can make mistakes, have bad periods and so on.. I really hope he's having a good one now, he's a bit calmed down (but that's due to the age, he's matured and grown up, like anybody else in the world) and probably he's settling down with Alicia (I hope so, i really like her!). Btw it's not his first serious relationship, I think with Maiko he was very serious, they stayed together a lot, and with Leasi too -he seemed to be pretty in love with her, before the mess came out- but I see Alicia has a potentially "here-to-stay" woman, now, cause they've been together for a while and they're both very busy but menage to see eachother quite often (and he said he was selfish in relationship cause he was busy and couldn't take care of his gf as he would have wanted), they have the same goals in life, which are very genuine and simple and look pretty happy and serious. I think it's time to have a family, just my thought but it's probably going to happen soon.
Btw, back to the cleverness thing, I have to say he's the most clever actor I've ever found, and his it's a genuine cleverness, more like a geniality. He's a bit like those kids at school, that don't like to study but get brilliant results anyways cause they're intuitive and they can relate things and come to conclusions without having their homework done. He's one of the brightest person I've ever read about, tbh, and it's not something I've noticed now, but years ago. 
This (about ADM and Shame) is one of the most intuitive/sensitive/clever things I've ever read and -studying psychology you know it's true- it's so real:


Re Michael in interviews, he simply doesn't like them. He doesn't like to promote himself, his movies, his life, his face. He's pretty humble and "normal", many times he may disappoint interviewers or just demotivated them cause he doesn't like to talk about his love life or about his personal interests very much, he keeps it all pretty mysterious. 
Many people told me they didn't like his behaviour in interviews, they couldn't understand the man. That's what I love, instead. I love the fact he doesn't give himself to us, he doesn't throw his person to the public and doesn't accept compromises, but at the same time he gives all his heart in movies, he gives all his soul to his characters and he's very comfortable with clever interviewers (it depends very much on the interviewer, tbh!). 
He likes only clever conversations, all the rest is useless; he also likes joking but it has to be a smart joke. He's uncomfortable with personal questions and/or asking of sharing personal opinions but I'm sure irl, with people he chooses and likes, he's very very open and has clever conversations... And Alicia is just like him, same behaviour (she's very shy and private and she has a gooood working brain she uses in deep conversations about love, feelings, life.. It's just that we are not allowed to talk personally with her/him), that's why I think they have a strong relationship based on mutual love and attraction, ok, but also mental attraction. And he's probably almost always had this kind of relationships, cause I don't see him as a man who just likes a beautiful woman without nothing to say. He's always been very clear about it: he likes people with self-confidence and brain.
Btw this interview is one of the most clever ever, he's so intuitive and bright!
http://www.vulture.com/2011/11/michael-fassbender-on-simulating-sex-in-a-dangerous-method.html


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ok, Michael might not be able to pick up rocket science but he is street-smart. I see him as a wise fellow who knows how to mix with all walks of people.
> 
> Why it will be him to scxxx up ? It is possibly due to the impression that he doesn't spend serious effort to make his relationship (with women ) works. Whenever issue arises, he would just let it be and moves on. I might be totally wrong as I know him via media only and whatever he let the audience know.
> 
> Also agree he possibly has many in the pipeline or wants to venture into other business.



IA about his behaviour towards women: he seems to be one of this guys that when the things get more serious or complicated kinda runs away or leaves without really trying. Well, this happens when you're not 100% in love or when you get tired or when you're young and selfish or when you're busy and prefer working Than being a family man. It's ok, he was young and at the beginning, obviously he was a bit confused and conflicted inside and probably he hadn't found yet the right person. I hope he found her now, they seem to spend a lot of time together in spite of their commitments and that's brilliant!


----------



## carmencrem

I think he's very bright. He just doesn't like to be serious in non-serious interviews, he gets bored with promo tours and personal questions. He likes doing what he does in his personal life, far away from the cameras.
All the director he worked with said he was very brilliant, clever, sensitive and also a sweet guy. I see all these things. Following him for years allowed me to understand he's also grown up a lot during the last 2/3, but this has nothing to do with his brain that has always been fast, bright and genuine. He's not the intellectual kind of guy, he's not Tom Hiddleston, he's more like James McAvoy, Ewan McGregor.. Very curious and smart, something I find incredibly fascinating in a man. He's a great actor cause he's a very sensitive and bright person and we don't even know him personally.. Feelings, passions, hobbies.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Oh he's also quite perfect tho [emoji41]


----------



## kashlo

aprilmayjune said:


> Emotionally intelligent and preternaturally sensitive to like, the human condition or whatever--yes. A good interviewer, really?
> 
> 
> He's just not. The altar boy story on Seth Meyers was painfully awkward. But his performances speak for themselves--I'd rather him be a brilliant actor than a brilliant interviewee. I get the feeling interviews make him anxious and he's said he prepares for roles by repetition rather than any intricate "process." It's not a Bad Thing.
> 
> That's how free time works. You get to set your own priorities. Whether or not that includes his girlfriend is entirely up to him but he'll be the one with the flexibility. He certainly deserves it--much longer than a couple of months, though I selfishly want him to keep making movies like, constantly--and I hope he spends it in the way that makes him happiest. And then makes more movies, obvs




I didn't realise we were measuring intelligence by how good of an interviewee one is. If that was the case I would say 99% of the population would be deemed stupid. This is the most bizarre thing I've heard in awhile. I would say most people would be very awkward in interviews. And him saying 'sort of' and 'you know' a lot is just because of where he comes from. I think intelligence goes beyond just being articulate.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> IA about his behaviour towards women: he seems to be one of this guys that when the things get more serious or complicated kinda runs away or leaves without really trying. Well, this happens when you're not 100% in love or when you get tired or when you're young and selfish or when you're busy and prefer working Than being a family man. It's ok, he was young and at the beginning, obviously he was a bit confused and conflicted inside and probably he hadn't found yet the right person. I hope he found her now, they seem to spend a lot of time together in spite of their commitments and that's brilliant!



I think he was more insecured during the early stage of his career.  His acting career was not s smooth sailing at the early days. As a result , he put his acting job on top of everything else. It was understood since he only has limited time and energy to begin with. 
Now he is seeking out a long break. It could be a good indication that he feels more secured, satisfied and starting to pursue other priority in life. I do hope he has found the one.


----------



## carmencrem

Yes, interviews make him nervous and that doesn't mean he's not bright, that means he's not comfortable with personal questions or stupid digressions into his personal life or stuff like that. He's never liked being interviewed, but I see him very happy to talk about his movies also for a long long time. Check out his interviews about 12 years a slave, Shame, ADM, Macbeth, Steve Jobs.. Especially the press conferences or the promo ones. He's very smart.
He gets tired when people ask him always the same things about his life just to entertain the public. 
Re "you know" and "sort of", well it's just something he says very often when he's interviewed (its a sign that he's not 100% comfortable, a bit shy or/and reserved. I don't see this as a sign he's not bright. 
He actually is very bright.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He may don't like talking about his private life or his daily routine, but that's cause he's always said he doesn't like people to know all of him or they wouldn't be that interested in his movies and I love this statement, so true. You know how many people out there watch movies for actors' personal lives instead of talent? It's a very common thing. Being fan of an actor for his personal life or just his looks is very wrong and leads you to get easily tired of him or easily disappointed (when he changes girlfriend, when he says something wrong, when he gets older), and I don't want this to happen with me. I think it's important to know how's this person like, what does he think about the world, which are his main values in life (love/friendship) but also to know that this person is human and can make mistakes, have bad periods and so on.. I really hope he's having a good one now, he's a bit calmed down (but that's due to the age, he's matured and grown up, like anybody else in the world) and probably he's settling down with Alicia (I hope so, i really like her!). Btw it's not his first serious relationship, I think with Maiko he was very serious, they stayed together a lot, and with Leasi too -he seemed to be pretty in love with her, before the mess came out- but I see Alicia has a potentially "here-to-stay" woman, now, cause they've been together for a while and they're both very busy but menage to see eachother quite often (and he said he was selfish in relationship cause he was busy and couldn't take care of his gf as he would have wanted), they have the same goals in life, which are very genuine and simple and look pretty happy and serious. I think it's time to have a family, just my thought but it's probably going to happen soon.
> Btw, back to the cleverness thing, I have to say he's the most clever actor I've ever found, and his it's a genuine cleverness, more like a geniality. He's a bit like those kids at school, that don't like to study but get brilliant results anyways cause they're intuitive and they can relate things and come to conclusions without having their homework done. He's one of the brightest person I've ever read about, tbh, and it's not something I've noticed now, but years ago.
> This (about ADM and Shame) is one of the most intuitive/sensitive/clever things I've ever read and -studying psychology you know it's true- it's so real:
> View attachment 3396589
> 
> Re Michael in interviews, he simply doesn't like them. He doesn't like to promote himself, his movies, his life, his face. He's pretty humble and "normal", many times he may disappoint interviewers or just demotivated them cause he doesn't like to talk about his love life or about his personal interests very much, he keeps it all pretty mysterious.
> Many people told me they didn't like his behaviour in interviews, they couldn't understand the man. That's what I love, instead. I love the fact he doesn't give himself to us, he doesn't throw his person to the public and doesn't accept compromises, but at the same time he gives all his heart in movies, he gives all his soul to his characters and he's very comfortable with clever interviewers (it depends very much on the interviewer, tbh!).
> He likes only clever conversations, all the rest is useless; he also likes joking but it has to be a smart joke. He's uncomfortable with personal questions and/or asking of sharing personal opinions but I'm sure irl, with people he chooses and likes, he's very very open and has clever conversations... And Alicia is just like him, same behaviour (she's very shy and private and she has a gooood working brain she uses in deep conversations about love, feelings, life.. It's just that we are not allowed to talk personally with her/him), that's why I think they have a strong relationship based on mutual love and attraction, ok, but also mental attraction. And he's probably almost always had this kind of relationships, cause I don't see him as a man who just likes a beautiful woman without nothing to say. He's always been very clear about it: he likes people with self-confidence and brain.
> Btw this interview is one of the most clever ever, he's so intuitive and bright!
> http://www.vulture.com/2011/11/michael-fassbender-on-simulating-sex-in-a-dangerous-method.html



As much as my gossip nature wants to know more , it is a good strategy to remain mysterious to a certain extent. Disclosing all big small personal things to media will make the acting job harder. The most direct impact is he will face more difficulty to convince audience of the role he plays. Of course when audience know you inside out!  I know some actors who are willing to disclose personal stuff and I am never convinced of the roles they play......


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I think he was more insecured during the early stage of his career.  His acting career was not s smooth sailing at the early days. As a result , he put his acting job on top of everything else. It was understood since he only has limited time and energy to begin with.
> Now he is seeking out a long break. It could be a good indication that he feels more secured, satisfied and starting to pursue other priority in life. I do hope he has found the one.



Exactly that's what I think! 
He tried very hard and worked non-stop for years to gain the fame and recognition he now has. I know very few people that hard-working (but humble and lovely at the same time). He deserves all the things he has now, and he deserves this break he's gonna take next autumn. I'm actually excited and happy for him. It's time to relax, he's been working since he's 17, he put all his life in cinema and he did it. I don't think I know anyone else who deserves this good fame more than him, cause he's been focused on his career more than anything else and more than anybody else. I'm pretty sure he's okay with his place in the world now and with his job, so he feels ok to settle and/or take a break for a while now, after so many years.
Obviously his relationships and his life in general resented of all those years of workaholism but that's what he wanted and he needed to be happy with himself and then he was young and knew he would have had time later. I think now's time to have a life for him, that's what I understood during these last months, but don't knowing him personally doesn't allow me to say anything. Let's see/hope: if he's happy I'm happy for him.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> As much as my gossip nature wants to know more , it is a good strategy to remain mysterious to a certain extent. Disclosing all big small personal things to media will make the acting job harder. The most direct impact is he will face more difficulty to convince audience of the role he plays. Of course when audience know you inside out!  I know some actors who are willing to disclose personal stuff and I am never convinced of the roles they play......



Exactly, same. It's ok to have a gf, sons, friends and to let the world know they exist, but when you keep using your personal life to gain recognition or to be a star, that's when something break. 
Yeah, I know many actors that keep publicising themselves in many ways but for their movies, and that's something I really can't stand. I appreciate very much his behaviour towards gossip journalists, he doesn't give a s*** about them. He doesn't even care to ask people not to photograph him or not to talk about him, he simply doesn't consider / acknoledge those kind of things. His life is just his life: we know he has a girl, he has a family, some passions.. But he doesn't care about talking these things. Most of all, he doesn't care about publicising his life. 
Years ago he was less private, he was more carefree I'd say, but with a huge fame comes a huge responsibility and when you get nominated for Oscars, everyday more famous and so on, you have to decide what you want the world to remember you for. And he did it well.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Exactly that's what I think!
> He tried very hard and worked non-stop for years to gain the fame and recognition he now has. I know very few people that hard-working (but humble and lovely at the same time). He deserves all the things he has now, and he deserves this break he's gonna take next autumn. I'm actually excited and happy for him. It's time to relax, he's been working since he's 17, he put all his life in cinema and he did it. I don't think I know anyone else who deserves this good fame more than him, cause he's been focused on his career more than anything else and more than anybody else. I'm pretty sure he's okay with his place in the world now and with his job, so he feels ok to settle and/or take a break for a while now, after so many years.
> Obviously his relationships and his life in general resented of all those years of workaholism but that's what he wanted and he needed to be happy with himself and then he was young and knew he would have had time later. I think now's time to have a life for him, that's what I understood during these last months, but don't knowing him personally doesn't allow me to say anything. Let's see/hope: if he's happy I'm happy for him.



Like us , we study and work hard during younger days and other aspects in life suffered from it..... You win some and you lose some, a fair game. When we feel financially stable , we will start paying more attention to other things in life. 
There is a question asked "if you will die tomorrow, what would you do for the last 24 hours ?". The answer is obvious - we won't be bother with our work at all though we hold it very high in normal days. 
Life is short. Now or never.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Exactly, same. It's ok to have a gf, sons, friends and to let the world know they exist, but when you keep using your personal life to gain recognition or to be a star, that's when something break.
> Yeah, I know many actors that keep publicising themselves in many ways but for their movies, and that's something I really can't stand. I appreciate very much his behaviour towards gossip journalists, he doesn't give a s*** about them. He doesn't even care to ask people not to photograph him or not to talk about him, he simply doesn't consider / acknoledge those kind of things. His life is just his life: we know he has a girl, he has a family, some passions.. But he doesn't care about talking these things. Most of all, he doesn't care about publicising his life.
> Years ago he was less private, he was more carefree I'd say, but with a huge fame comes a huge responsibility and when you get nominated for Oscars, everyday more famous and so on, you have to decide what you want the world to remember you for. And he did it well.



I know one actor. He talked about treating his wife/gf like princess, how to court her, buy this buy that , do this do that , cook for her etc. well, what a lovely husband/ boyfriend though too much details makes me fainted. The downside is I don't buy it when he acts a villain , cold-hearted guy or a mentally ill psycho except he acts as charming good guy.....,,,,


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Like us , we study and work hard during younger days and other aspects in life suffered from it..... You win some and you lose some, a fair game. When we feel financially stable , we will start paying more attention to other things in life.
> There is a question asked "if you will die tomorrow, what would you do for the last 24 hours ?". The answer is obvious - we won't be bother with our work at all though we hold it very high in normal days.
> Life is short. Now or never.



Michael has never been interested in being a celebrity, and it's been easier for him cause he's always done pretty unique/independent movies probably more than blockbusters, and he's never talked openly about his daily routine and his love life. He spends very few words about those topics, and that's a good good point for him and his career. He's always been praised as an actor and not as a star. Obviously it's easier for a man than for a woman: girls always gain more attention for their looks/outfits/fashion preferences and many times stylists or artists and photographer make them their muses, so they get more attention from the medias. But I don't want to open a new door and change topic. 
Michael is that kind of man who never gives people the possibility to know him very well through gossip pages, but 100% he's very friendly and open in person.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I know one actor. He talked about treating his wife/gf like princess, how to court her, buy this buy that , do this do that , cook for her etc. well, what a lovely husband/ boyfriend though too much details makes me fainted. The downside is I don't buy it when he acts a villain , cold-hearted guy or a mentally ill psycho except he acts as charming good guy.....,,,,



Exactly. It's not that, for Michael doesn't say anything like that, he doesn't act like a normal dude in his real life. He surely is romantic and sweet and loving, he just doesn't feel like he needs to say it to the whole world.
You got it, pal. Being private is not not being papped or not kissing your girlfriend in public (if she's your girlfriend you are free to kiss her wherever you want, you're a human being, not a machine) being private is not telling the world what you do at home, how you treat your woman and so on. Who cares? Michael is a wise man who knows how to behave in public, very professionally. That's why he's able to play each and every single kind of character.


----------



## miss clare

kashlo said:


> I didn't realise we were measuring intelligence by how good of an interviewee one is. If that was the case I would say 99% of the population would be deemed stupid. This is the most bizarre thing I've heard in awhile. I would say most people would be very awkward in interviews. And him saying 'sort of' and 'you know' a lot is just because of where he comes from. I think intelligence goes beyond just being articulate.


I think you're right. The Irish often use "sort of" and "you know" to punctuate their sentences. Cillian Murphy also does it. Try watching


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Emotionally intelligent and preternaturally sensitive to like, the human condition or whatever--yes. A good interviewer, really?
> 
> 
> He's just not. The altar boy story on Seth Meyers was painfully awkward. But his performances speak for themselves--I'd rather him be a brilliant actor than a brilliant interviewee. I get the feeling interviews make him anxious and he's said he prepares for roles by repetition rather than any intricate "process." It's not a Bad Thing.
> 
> That's how free time works. You get to set your own priorities. Whether or not that includes his girlfriend is entirely up to him but he'll be the one with the flexibility. He certainly deserves it--much longer than a couple of months, though I selfishly want him to keep making movies like, constantly--and I hope he spends it in the way that makes him happiest. And then makes more movies, obvs




Trust me Michael is very very intelligent; if you met him and talked with him you would know that. He hates chat shows and either looks awkward on them or "acts" the part. ITA with earlier posters, his relationship with Alicia is not casual in any respect. These two are serious about each other [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I think he's very bright. He just doesn't like to be serious in non-serious interviews, he gets bored with promo tours and personal questions. He likes doing what he does in his personal life, far away from the cameras.
> All the director he worked with said he was very brilliant, clever, sensitive and also a sweet guy. I see all these things. Following him for years allowed me to understand he's also grown up a lot during the last 2/3, but this has nothing to do with his brain that has always been fast, bright and genuine. He's not the intellectual kind of guy, he's not Tom Hiddleston, he's more like James McAvoy, Ewan McGregor.. Very curious and smart, something I find incredibly fascinating in a man. He's a great actor cause he's a very sensitive and bright person and we don't even know him personally.. Feelings, passions, hobbies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396595
> 
> Oh he's also quite perfect tho [emoji41]



Tbh most interviews I've seen with Michael are conducted by people who don't seem very bright and ask him mundane superficial questions. You can bet that's another reason why he doesn't particularly engage. But if the interviewer is more intelligent like Andrew Marr of the BBC who's interview with Michael was posted here recently, you see a very different Michael, contemplative and insightful.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Tbh most interviews I've seen with Michael are conducted by people who don't seem very bright and ask him mundane superficial questions. You can bet that's another reason why he doesn't particularly engage. But if the interviewer is more intelligent like Andrew Marr of the BBC who's interview with Michael was posted here recently, you see a very different Michael, contemplative and insightful.



Michael loves intelligent interviews and stimulating conversations. He doesn't care being asked about who's dating and why, what he thinks of Kim Kardashian or what's his favourite food. He replies maybe but he's not interested.
I feel him like a person that loves being engaged in clever conversations and deep talks about life/love/sex/politics.. But since interviewers are often not so clever and interviews don't seem interesting, he's not comfortable showing himself to others.
I don't know if he's the kind of man who likes talking a lot, I see him more a reflective person, than a talkative one.


----------



## miss clare

carmencrem said:


> Yes, he couldn't stand people treating him like he was different and/or "mocking" him and at the same time he really wanted to look as more human as possible.
> I never understood which were his actual feelings for Noomi's character, he looked a bit attracted to her and jealous of her man, even tho I thought androids didn't have sensitivity and human feelings.. I heard few interviews in which Michael said he didn't know which were David's actual feelings..


There was a cast interview where everytime Noomi would talk about Shaw and David's interaction, Michael would insist that the movie is actually a love story between Shaw and David. Although I think Michael was just teasing Noomi, because he kept repeating "I told you it's a love story".


----------



## carmencrem

miss clare said:


> There was a cast interview where everytime Noomi would talk about Shaw and David's interaction, Michael would insist that the movie is actually a love story between Shaw and David. Although I think Michael was just teasing Noomi, because he kept repeating "I told you it's a love story".



YES I think I saw it! Well it's somehow true there were something between them, or at least.. David felt something for Shaw. She was in love with her man, but she and David had that kind of relationship based on mutual help and respect in "workplace". He had something for her, that's pretty clear, but I wouldn't call it "love".. Something more or less human. It's pretty obvious, yep


----------



## Just Askin

His parents successfully ran their own businesses until retirement, his sister has a PhD in pyschology from Trinity College Dublin, he went through a school system that is ranked in the world's top ten, he plays several musical instruments, he can interview well with Andrew Mars, baffled by interviews with wanna be journalists(why are you even asking me that question), has been in several films that only work if you have a brain and let's face it; he absolutely nailed Macbeth, openly recognised as one of the hardest roles in the world to play. Did I mention his Mum is from Northern Ireland. When it comes to education those parents don't have room for the word 'fail' in their vocabulary. Steve McQueen, Quinton Tarantino, David Cronenberg, Ridley Scott, Brendan Gleeson, Sir Ian McKellan, Brad Pitt, Keira Knightley, Kate Winslet, Viggo Mortensen(need I go on) do not hit me as people who suffer fools gladly. They have  all spoken of Fassbenders ability to intellectually portray the role at hand. I think it's safe to assume he is one smart cookie, but that's just my opinion.....


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> His parents successfully ran their own businesses until retirement, his sister has a PhD in pyschology from Trinity College Dublin, he went through a school system that is ranked in the world's top ten, he plays several musical instruments, he can interview well with Andrew Mars, baffled by interviews with wanna be journalists(why are you even asking me that question), has been in several films that only work if you have a brain and let's face it; he absolutely nailed Macbeth, openly recognised as one of the hardest roles in the world to play. Did I mention his Mum is from Northern Ireland. When it comes to education those parents don't have room for the word 'fail' in their vocabulary. Steve McQueen, Quinton Tarantino, David Cronenberg, Ridley Scott, Brendan Gleeson, Sir Ian McKellan, Brad Pitt, Keira Knightley, Kate Winslet, Viggo Mortensen(need I go on) do not hit me as people who suffer fools gladly. They have  all spoken of Fassbenders ability to intellectually portray the role at hand. I think it's safe to assume he is one smart cookie, but that's just my opinion.....



ITA. I also think Michael fassbender is not an easy person to understand and to deal with: he seems to be pretty lovely and nice if he likes you, but also very self confident and maybe selfish when it comes to work. Don't get me wrong, this doesn't makes him a bad person. I'm just stating he's pretty strong and knows what he likes and what he doesnt like in others. He's the kind of you who can be very open and talkative but also on his own. 
I've been following him for years and reading his interviews and reviews about him for years and I've never heard anyone say he wasn't a great person or a clever guy. The best actors alive adore him and find him a curious person with a great intellect and sensitivity, you can see it by his movies, his ability to portray every kind of character. Unbelievable. A great actor is always a great psychologist too, and he surely is. 
Then he has this quality: his ability not to judge people and not to hold answers for us all, just to make our questions even more insistent. It's something that only a smart person can do.
Obviously he has his faults: he's surely pretty moody and maybe selfish, but probably getting older and wiser he's changed


----------



## Just Askin

Radio interview from 2011...
Pic (google's not mine) of what used to be Monkey Chews. My best mate lives across the road lol.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Radio interview from 2011...
> Pic (google's not mine) of what used to be Monkey Chews. My best mate lives across the road lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396909




Do you also have a link of the one he did with Edith Bowman last September? [emoji1317]


----------



## Flatsy

carmencrem said:


> Exactly. It's not that, for Michael doesn't say anything like that, he doesn't act like a normal dude in his real life. He surely is romantic and sweet and loving, he just doesn't feel like he needs to say it to the whole world.
> You got it, pal. Being private is not not being papped or not kissing your girlfriend in public (if she's your girlfriend you are free to kiss her wherever you want, you're a human being, not a machine) being private is not telling the world what you do at home, how you treat your woman and so on. Who cares? Michael is a wise man who knows how to behave in public, very professionally. That's why he's able to play each and every single kind of character.


There are a lot of actors who know exactly what to say in public to make themselves sound like perfect, romantic husbands who are madly in love with their wives.  And many of these same people are rumored to be cheating dogs with marriages that aren't that great.  Jamie Dornan falls into this category. I have no idea if the Jamie rumors are true; I haven't heard anything reliable, so I'm not condemning him.  But talking a good game in public doesn't necessarily mean that's the way things are in real life.

Michael has clearly decided that with this particular relationship he's got nothing to prove as far as the public goes and it is all private.  IMO, he could stand to be a little more relaxed, the way he was with previous girlfriends.  But I attribute the change in behavior to this relationship being more serious and him having more experience under his belt with how to handle being famous.  I also think he knew that with Alicia having a breakout year that everybody saw coming, that the press could go crazy with whatever little bit they gave them, which would take away from Alicia's achievements.

I also think Michael is really, really exceptional at being amiable in interviews without giving much about himself away at all.  He comes across as good-natured and uncomplicated and that's about it.  It's possible that that's pretty much all there is to him, but it's also possible he's keeping his intellectual life to himself because he knows it's not necessary for the public to know about it.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> There are a lot of actors who know exactly what to say in public to make themselves sound like perfect, romantic husbands who are madly in love with their wives.  And many of these same people are rumored to be cheating dogs with marriages that aren't that great.  Jamie Dornan falls into this category. I have no idea if the Jamie rumors are true; I haven't heard anything reliable, so I'm not condemning him.  But talking a good game in public doesn't necessarily mean that's the way things are in real life.
> 
> Michael has clearly decided that with this particular relationship he's got nothing to prove as far as the public goes and it is all private.  IMO, he could stand to be a little more relaxed, the way he was with previous girlfriends.  But I attribute the change in behavior to this relationship being more serious and him having more experience under his belt with how to handle being famous.  I also think he knew that with Alicia having a breakout year that everybody saw coming, that the press could go crazy with whatever little bit they gave them, which would take away from Alicia's achievements.
> 
> I also think Michael is really, really exceptional at being amiable in interviews without giving much about himself away at all.  He comes across as good-natured and uncomplicated and that's about it.  It's possible that that's pretty much all there is to him, but it's also possible he's keeping his intellectual life to himself because he knows it's not necessary for the public to know about it.



ITA re his super protective behaviour when it comes to his relationship. I hope and think in the future he will be more relaxed about it, this year it was too dangerous: both very famous now (when he had his serious stories with Maiko and Leasi for example he wasn't that famous and persecuted by fans and gossip mags and his girls.. Well, they weren't famous and people wasn't obsessed with them like they are with Alicia now) and super busy, with her having her breakout year and thousands of people asking her questions. I think they will relax, even tho Alicia said clearly she has decided -learning from some other actors she took as example- not to mix her private life with her career: she only wants questions and praises for her movies not for her boyfriend, but obviously the world writes everywhere she's Michael's girl cause she's a new actress and gossip magazines sell more copies talking about love stories or just writing few words about it on the cover. Then you open the mag and you find she talks about everything but Michael, so you got it's just the journalist that decided to insert Michaels name in the title to make the mag look more appealing. Well, it's "journalism", and sometimes is sexist, cause it's them, not her, to decide to put his name on the cover, it's always appealing to talk about a relationship... 
Btw yes Michael is private when it comes to personal life -from love to his cultural interests-: if you have noticed it, he doesn't even talk about his favourite things, cities, his childhood... The only things I know are his favourite movies and his favourite book. But I like this, I like this thing of knowing few things about him, he's right: knowing many things would distract me from his roles probably and would make him a "celeb" and now the "actor" he is. 
Btw I'd like to know more about him, I'm so curious about his life and his opinions and I love when he says something surprising. I hope to be able to talk to him personally, one day.

Btw I think he has a great culture, he remarked few times he studied very well at school and he loved history and literature: he still loves talking about history. He has a great musical and cinematographic culture too, I was surprised to hear him talking about some weird movies! He has a great background too: his family is pretty interesting.


----------



## Just Askin

Bacon, egg, cup of tea and all is good with the world. I luv this geezer!


----------



## FassbenderLover

And here I thought everyone was in Australia


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Bacon, egg, cup of tea and all is good with the world. I luv this geezer!
> View attachment 3398253
> View attachment 3398255
> View attachment 3398257



Sorry, when i see Michael with food... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 i know it's a bit crappy but still funny [emoji23]


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> He may don't like talking about his private life or his daily routine, but that's cause he's always said he doesn't like people to know all of him or they wouldn't be that interested in his movies and I love this statement, so true. You know how many people out there watch movies for actors' personal lives instead of talent? It's a very common thing. *Being fan of an actor for his personal life or just his looks is very wrong and leads you to get easily tired of him or easily disappointed* (when he changes girlfriend, when he says something wrong, when he gets older), and I don't want this to happen with me. I think it's important to know how's this person like, what does he think about the world, which are his main values in life (love/friendship) but also to know that this person is human and can make mistakes, have bad periods and so on.. I really hope he's having a good one now, he's a bit calmed down (but that's due to the age, he's matured and grown up, like anybody else in the world) and probably he's settling down with Alicia (I hope so, i really like her!). Btw it's not his first serious relationship, I think with Maiko he was very serious, they stayed together a lot, and with Leasi too -he seemed to be pretty in love with her, before the mess came out- but I see Alicia has a potentially "here-to-stay" woman, now, cause they've been together for a while and they're both very busy but menage to see eachother quite often (and he said he was selfish in relationship cause he was busy and couldn't take care of his gf as he would have wanted), they have the same goals in life, which are very genuine and simple and look pretty happy and serious. I think it's time to have a family, just my thought but it's probably going to happen soon.
> Btw, back to the cleverness thing, I have to say he's the most clever actor I've ever found, and his it's a genuine cleverness, more like a geniality. He's a bit like those kids at school, that don't like to study but get brilliant results anyways cause they're intuitive and they can relate things and come to conclusions without having their homework done. He's one of the brightest person I've ever read about, tbh, and it's not something I've noticed now, but years ago.
> This (about ADM and Shame) is one of the most intuitive/sensitive/clever things I've ever read and -studying psychology you know it's true- it's so real:
> View attachment 3396589
> 
> Re Michael in interviews, he simply doesn't like them. He doesn't like to promote himself, his movies, his life, his face. He's pretty humble and "normal", many times he may disappoint interviewers or just demotivated them cause he doesn't like to talk about his love life or about his personal interests very much, he keeps it all pretty mysterious.
> Many people told me they didn't like his behaviour in interviews, they couldn't understand the man. That's what I love, instead. I love the fact he doesn't give himself to us, he doesn't throw his person to the public and doesn't accept compromises, but at the same time he gives all his heart in movies, he gives all his soul to his characters and he's very comfortable with clever interviewers (it depends very much on the interviewer, tbh!).
> He likes only clever conversations, all the rest is useless; he also likes joking but it has to be a smart joke. He's uncomfortable with personal questions and/or asking of sharing personal opinions but I'm sure irl, with people he chooses and likes, he's very very open and has clever conversations... And Alicia is just like him, same behaviour (she's very shy and private and she has a gooood working brain she uses in deep conversations about love, feelings, life.. It's just that we are not allowed to talk personally with her/him), that's why I think they have a strong relationship based on mutual love and attraction, ok, but also mental attraction. And he's probably almost always had this kind of relationships, cause I don't see him as a man who just likes a beautiful woman without nothing to say. He's always been very clear about it: he likes people with self-confidence and brain.


I totally agree. And yes,he's a very intelligent and intuitive  actor. It's not a coincidence that he's often referred to as "witty".
I always like to read about his acting process. It's true that he spends a lot of time with the script,above all for "talky" movies like SJ or ADM,but there's much more. See how he prepared his role for Prometheus taking inspiration from Greg Louganis,how he researched  his roles for Shame,ADM,how he prepared his role with Paulson. I don't think his role n 12YAS  was very well written. He made a lot of suggestions to McQueen to avoid making his character too one-dimensional.  He's really an actor who can elevate the material.



> Btw this interview is one of the most clever ever, he's so intuitive and bright!
> http://www.vulture.com/2011/11/michael-fassbender-on-simulating-sex-in-a-dangerous-method.html


This interview is also very interesting:
http://www.indiewire.com/2011/10/in...-life-shame-sex-and-a-dangerous-method-51786/


> But when you have a character like Brandon — which is fictional — then, according to information given to you in the script you put together a logical biography. That's something I do with all scripts anyway, whether it's a fictional character or not. What did their parents do? What they were like in school? Did they have a lot of friends or were they loners? What sort of drinks they like to have? All these sort of questions and all those sort of things that just sort of give you a full idea of the character, where he's coming from and where he wants to go.







carmencrem said:


> Yes, interviews make him nervous and that doesn't mean he's not bright, that means he's not comfortable with personal questions or stupid digressions into his personal life or stuff like that. He's never liked being interviewed, but I see him very happy to talk about his movies also for a long long time. Check out his interviews about 12 years a slave, Shame, ADM, Macbeth, Steve Jobs.. Especially the press conferences or the promo ones. He's very smart.
> He gets tired when people ask him always the same things about his life just to entertain the public.
> Re "you know" and "sort of", well it's just something he says very often when he's interviewed (its a sign that he's not 100% comfortable, a bit shy or/and reserved. I don't see this as a sign he's not bright.
> He actually is very bright.


It also depends on the occasion. It's evident that if he's promoting X-Men,the tone is more playful. It's true that he prefers to talk about his acting process,movies and he's definitely more comfortable/happy when he sees that the person who is interviewing him is genuinely interested (not the "Long/Setoodeh" type of interviewer.. )



carmencrem said:


> ITA re his super protective behaviour when it comes to his relationship. I hope and think in the future he will be more relaxed about it, this year it was too dangerous: both very famous now* (when he had his serious stories with Maiko and Leasi for example he wasn't that famous *and persecuted by fans and gossip mags and his girls.. Well, they weren't famous and people wasn't obsessed with them like they are with Alicia now) and super busy, with her having her breakout year and thousands of people asking her questions.


Nobody cared about his personal life back then. It's normal that he's more self-aware,it comes with the territory.



> I think they will relax, even tho Alicia said clearly she has decided -learning from some other actors she took as example- not to mix her private life with her career: she only wants questions and praises for her movies not for her boyfriend, but obviously the world writes everywhere she's Michael's girl cause she's a new actress and gossip magazines sell more copies talking about love stories or just writing few words about it on the cover. *Then you open the mag and you find she talks about everything but Michael, so you got it's just the journalist that decided to insert Michaels name in the title to make the mag look more appealing.* Well, it's "journalism", and sometimes is sexist, cause it's them, not her, to decide to put his name on the cover, it's always appealing to talk about a relationship...


This happens with magazines that appeal to women. The fact that she's using him is ridiculous because he's not the kind of celebrity that can give visibility.. but it's obvious that journalists  are always  interested in bringing up their relationship and most of the time she refuses to answer. I still remember the NYT fashion writer Ruth La Ferla saying that Alicia ignored her questions about Michael. She wasn't exactly happy about it..


----------



## Morgane

Talking about journalists..
http://www.vogue.com/865352/modern-times-michael-fassbender-and-natalia-vodianova/


> His office suggests we meet at a place called Violet, deep in the East End of London. It is a café on a pretty, gentrified street and so tiny that all of the _batterie de cuisine_ and kitchen is in plain sight. Three women in aprons—including the California-born proprietor, Claire Ptak (ex–Chez Panisse)—are rolling dough; squidging pink, pistachio, and lavender frosting onto cupcakes; and filling pies and sandwiches. It is a scene of charm and domesticity: pretty, womany, cakey-bakey.
> 
> *Suddenly the door gusts open on a blast of testosterone, and the hottest actor in London, wearing jeans, a peacoat, and a wide, toothy grin, walks two steps, shakes my hand, and orders tea. Everyone’s head snaps up.
> 
> He is so physically arresting (handsome face unshaven, light eyes dancing) that he sucks all the air out of the room, mesmerizing even the preschoolers in strollers (whose little, wondering voices fill my recorder.) *He squeezes in beside me, says yes, last night’s BAFTA ceremony was so much fun; and his laughing, Irish-accented voice rolls out with Brad and Angelina this and Colin Firth that and Meryl Streep the other, and how he had missed Judi Dench (whom he venerates), and how thrilled he was that his friend and collaborator John Maclean won Best Short Film for _Pitch Black Heist _(in which Fassbender did the heisting).




I really like the photoshoot for that interview


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I totally agree. And yes,he's a very intelligent and intuitive  actor. It's not a coincidence that he's often referred to as "witty".
> I always like to read about his acting process. It's true that he spends a lot of time with the script,above all for "talky" movies like SJ or ADM,but there's much more. See how he prepared his role for Prometheus taking inspiration from Greg Louganis,how he researched  his roles for Shame,ADM,how he prepared his role with Paulson. I don't think his role n 12YAS  was very well written. He made a lot of suggestions to McQueen to avoid making his character too one-dimensional.  He's really an actor who can elevate the material.
> 
> 
> This interview is also very interesting:
> http://www.indiewire.com/2011/10/in...-life-shame-sex-and-a-dangerous-method-51786/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on the occasion. It's evident that if he's promoting X-Men,the tone is more playful. It's true that he prefers to talk about his acting process,movies and he's definitely more comfortable/happy when he sees that the person who is interviewing him is genuinely interested (not the "Long/Setoodeh" type of interviewer.. )
> 
> 
> Nobody cared about his personal life back then. It's normal that he's more self-aware,it comes with the territory.
> 
> 
> This happens with magazines that appeal to women. The fact that she's using him is ridiculous because he's not the kind of celebrity that can give visibility.. but it's obvious that journalists  are always  interested in bringing up their relationship and most of the time she refuses to answer. I still remember the NYT fashion writer Ruth La Ferla saying that Alicia _ignored _her questions about Michael. She wan't exactly happy about it..



Haha, yes. She often turns down questions and journalists are disappointed and afraid they won't sell a copy, so they insert their own comments. I remember the same things happening to many many actors I follow, it's always the same story: the "journalists" inserts his own comment or intro just to make the article appealing and the article doesn't contain a s*** about the actor's/actress' personal life.. Btw yes, this story of Michael not being clever is not true. 100%. He's super bright, and -something I love about him- he doesn't talk to much, he doesn't like to spend more than the necessary words. He surely gets easily bored with boring interviewers cause his mind is too original for boring people.  
Jokes apart, he's everything but not-bright-enough: some people say he's too private and quiet during interviews probably because he doesn't feel comfortable. When you see him being asked clever questions or having fun with people he likes, he's totally relaxed and talkative.  
Re his previous relationships, yeah, there wasn't any necessity to protect them cause 1) he wasn't as famous as now and nobody cared about his personal life back then 2) his girlfriends also weren't famous / now he had to decide what to do and say cause she was a (huge) rising talent and he was getting more and more famous, people were and still are obsessed with them, as always with famous people..
Can't wait for new interviews, can't wait for interesting interviewers!


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Talking about journalists..
> http://www.vogue.com/865352/modern-times-michael-fassbender-and-natalia-vodianova/
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the photoshoot for that interview



Duuuuude I ADORE this photoshoot! [emoji378][emoji378][emoji378]


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> And here I thought everyone was in Australia


Is Michael not in Aus?


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I totally agree. And yes,he's a very intelligent and intuitive  actor. It's not a coincidence that he's often referred to as "witty".
> I always like to read about his acting process. It's true that he spends a lot of time with the script,above all for "talky" movies like SJ or ADM,but there's much more. See how he prepared his role for Prometheus taking inspiration from Greg Louganis,how he researched  his roles for Shame,ADM,how he prepared his role with Paulson. I don't think his role n 12YAS  was very well written. He made a lot of suggestions to McQueen to avoid making his character too one-dimensional.  He's really an actor who can elevate the material.
> 
> 
> This interview is also very interesting:
> http://www.indiewire.com/2011/10/in...-life-shame-sex-and-a-dangerous-method-51786/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on the occasion. It's evident that if he's promoting X-Men,the tone is more playful. It's true that he prefers to talk about his acting process,movies and he's definitely more comfortable/happy when he sees that the person who is interviewing him is genuinely interested (not the "Long/Setoodeh" type of interviewer.. )
> 
> 
> Nobody cared about his personal life back then. It's normal that he's more self-aware,it comes with the territory.
> 
> 
> This happens with magazines that appeal to women. The fact that she's using him is ridiculous because he's not the kind of celebrity that can give visibility.. but it's obvious that journalists  are always  interested in bringing up their relationship and most of the time she refuses to answer. I still remember the NYT fashion writer Ruth La Ferla saying that Alicia _ignored _her questions about Michael. She wan't exactly happy about it..



And yes that interview you linked me is very very interesting. Probably his sister told him something about psychology but probably it's all from him: his words are very clever and reveal he's not only sensitive but also very reflective and bright: it seems a stupid thing but I had eating disorders (anorexia) and I perfectly know what does it mean to live in a society that gives you anxiety, what does it mean to find a shelter in unhealthy relationships with different things such as food/non-food, sex, gambling.. He really knows and thinks about many things about the world, and maybe it's due to the movie he chooses to be in -and here again, if you want to be in a certain movie, you are interested in its topic and so you must be bright or curious- but probably it's something he has: he has the sensitivity and loves human beings, that's why he likes to find the human aspect in every character, even in the worst ones (Epps..). 
I'm not saying there's nobody as clever as him, I'm saying 1) we don't know him personally so we don't really know which kind of brain he has, but I'm pretty sure we're right, 2) not all the clever dudes look like Tom Hiddleston or talk about culture 24/7, being clever is another thing, 3) he is brighter than the average men, he has a different mind, he's very very very open and curious, he looks like he loves learning and discovering things.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Is Michael not in Aus?


 Who knows but there might be pap strolls and pics soon. Expect it but I hope he's too busy for it


----------



## Just Askin

Total flip from the intellect talk...this was my laptop screensaver for such a looong time. Long enough for me to forget  until turning on said laptop in front of work  colleagues...awks


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> And yes that interview you linked me is very very interesting. Probably his sister told him something about psychology but probably it's all from him: his words are very clever and reveal he's not only sensitive but also very reflective and bright: it seems a stupid thing but I had eating disorders (anorexia) and I perfectly know what does it mean to live in a society that gives you anxiety, what does it mean to find a shelter in unhealthy relationships with different things such as food/non-food, sex, gambling.. He really knows and thinks about many things about the world, and maybe it's due to the movie he chooses to be in -and here again, if you want to be in a certain movie, you are interested in its topic and so you must be bright or curious- but probably it's something he has: he has the sensitivity and loves human beings, that's why he likes to find the human aspect in every character, even in the worst ones (Epps..).
> I'm not saying there's nobody as clever as him, I'm saying 1) we don't know him personally so we don't really know which kind of brain he has, but I'm pretty sure we're right, 2) not all the clever dudes look like Tom Hiddleston or talk about culture 24/7, being clever is another thing, 3) he is brighter than the average men, he has a different mind, he's very very very open and curious, he looks like he loves learning and discovering things.



Some love to talk about cultures , literatures , Shakespeare ...I would say these are knowledge learnt not intelligence. My view is he is street-smart and a fast learner - else he can't act well in different roles. 
He is also cynic from years of working in this highly competitive business but sensitive enough to take care of other people's feeling - this is why those who work with him sing the praises for him.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Who knows but there might be pap strolls and pics soon. Expect it but I hope he's too busy for it


I think he is busy. I mean there have already been pictures of AV without him.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...k/news-story/eb78053e5532c1749b652ef5ee8178af Michael was at the Bourne's screening today. 
I read that girl on Instagram writing she met him in London but she said she saw him "over a month ago" (wasn't he in Australia already one month ago? Maybe he flew to London for 2 days.. I don't know) while she saw Tom Hollander last night.. Michael is not in london. Still in Sydney filming


----------



## carmencrem

Xx


----------



## FassbenderLover

He's "understood" to be at the screening? Meaning he wasn't there. If he was then there would be tweets and pics not to mention pap pics of the 2


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> He's "understood" to be at the screening? Meaning he wasn't there. If he was then there would be tweets and pics not to mention pap pics of the 2


As with most things I await photographic evidence. If he was there fine, great. But with these two I need pictures to believe.


----------



## Just Askin

Had to double  check what site I was on for a second there....


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHZdhbcgxdc/


----------



## carmencrem

lunadeagosto said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHZdhbcgxdc/
> 
> View attachment 3399062



Oh thank you!!! So great!


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL and still no actual proof of him at the screening? Not even after it's over and everyone gets up to leave no on took a pic? What about when he was out in the lobby? Or outside? No one saw him? Asked for an autograph? Took a pic with him or of him? Strange. All these sightings and still no picture proof


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL and still no actual proof of him at the screening? Not even after it's over and everyone gets up to leave no on took a pic? What about when he was out in the lobby? Or outside? No one saw him? Asked for an autograph? Took a pic with him or of him? Strange. All these sightings and still no picture proof


It is strange. I wouldn't be surprised if he was actually there, I just want pics. I'll wait a couple of days to see what shows up.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> It is strange. I wouldn't be surprised if he was actually there, I just want pics. I'll wait a couple of days to see what shows up.


 Yes. Let's see if any pics of him are released. I find it strange that when some see him in London, others are now saying he's in Sydney. Confusing.


----------



## carmencrem

Nobody saw him in London today. He was in London "weeks ago". The girl on Instagram wrote so.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Yes. Let's see if any pics of him are released. I find it strange that when some see him in London, others are now saying he's in Sydney. Confusing.


She clarified that she saw him weeks ago.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> She clarified that she saw him weeks ago.


I saw where she said that. Like I said, if he was at the screening and not "understood" to be there, I need to see proof. Pictures are worth a thousand words


----------



## Just Askin

I guess they just don't love us enough to feel the need so send us proof of their activities...gutted


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I guess they just don't love us enough to feel the need so send us proof of their activities...gutted



Maybe people who saw him at the cinema also a bit chicken  to take pic by taking the risk of being blacklisted by universal Pictures.......


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I guess they just don't love us enough to feel the need so send us proof of their activities...gutted



I'm so glad! Michael entered immediately into the theatre I think: he was there just to support Alicia, he didn't care about showing us and the rest of the world that he was there. Always the same guy, always a normal dude, there for his gf and stop  I love this about him, it's unique [emoji57] I keep hoping for pics anyway cause I miss him pretty much :/


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> And yes that interview you linked me is very very interesting. Probably his sister told him something about psychology but probably it's all from him: his words are very clever and reveal he's not only sensitive but also very reflective and bright: it seems a stupid thing but I had eating disorders (anorexia) and I perfectly know what does it mean to live in a society that gives you anxiety, what does it mean to find a shelter in unhealthy relationships with different things such as food/non-food, sex, gambling.. He really knows and thinks about many things about the world, and maybe it's due to the movie he chooses to be in -and here again, if you want to be in a certain movie, you are interested in its topic and so you must be bright or curious- but probably it's something he has: he has the sensitivity and loves human beings, that's why he likes to find the human aspect in every character, even in the worst ones (Epps..).
> I'm not saying there's nobody as clever as him, I'm saying 1) we don't know him personally so we don't really know which kind of brain he has, but I'm pretty sure we're right, 2) not all the clever dudes look like Tom Hiddleston or talk about culture 24/7, being clever is another thing, 3) he is brighter than the average men, he has a different mind, he's very very very open and curious, he looks like he loves learning and discovering things.


It's not stupid at all. You're absolutely right. The approach to his roles indicates that he's a curious,sensitive person. Talking about Shame,he met with recovering sex addicts  and he literally built a whole character with no backstory.
This is a very well-written review (Stephanie Zacharek) and I totally agree that Shame could have gone all wrong with the wrong actor.


> He has one of the gifts that great actors need: the ability to be focused and unselfconscious at the same time. He knows when to surrender and when to call every muscle and brain cell to attention.






carmencrem said:


> I'm so glad! Michael entered immediately into the theatre I think: *he was there just to support Alicia, he didn't care about showing us and the rest of the world that he was there. *Always the same guy, always a normal dude, there for his gf and stop  I love this about him, it's unique [emoji57] I keep hoping for pics anyway cause I miss him pretty much :/


But that doesn't suit the showmance theories..


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> It's not stupid at all. You're absolutely right. The approach to his roles indicates that he's a curious,sensitive person. Talking about Shame,he met with recovering sex addicts  and he literally built a whole character with no backstory.
> This is a very well-written review (Stephanie Zacharek) and I totally agree that _Shame_ could have gone all wrong with the wrong actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't suit the showmance theories..



Unfortunately I know that doesn't suite the theories... Sigh [emoji23]

Btw exactly, his work in Shame -and in 12YAS as well- was unbelievably brilliant: not anybody could have done it. Portraying Brandon required a certain amount of sensitivity and inner dark places where your mind can go. He's proved his mind can. 
I don't know how many of his actions  were already in the script and how many were invented by him but I noticed a lot of details that were incredibly brilliant in his portrait of Brandon's daily routine and approach to normal things. 
There are many good actors but some of them just do their homework, some others explore the character and find his personality deep down inside their souls, develop something, create things and then give to the public. Michael is one of these last actors. He is like a sculptor, who uses materials given by others or find by himself and create a work of art in which there is a lot of his soul. 
He's also able not to take his characters home -even tho with Hunger had few problems, but it was just the beginning and then there were problems with food/mood involved, which aren't easy to deal with: i know pretty well about this topic..
Same with 12 years a slave (I read he almost fainted during the scene of the rape..!).
I heard with Macbeth things went more easily, cause he was already used to explore the human mind and to portray it without any kind of moral judgment. 
He must have a very strong and unique personality.


----------



## Allie28

[QUOTE="Morgane, post: 30397327, member: 499021]But that doesn't suit the showmance theories..[/QUOTE]

NOTHING they do suits the showmance theories.  That's why as the months (and now YEARS) go by the theories get more contradictory and far-fetched.

He was there.   It's been confirmed by enough people.  TLBO comes out in a few months.  This would have been the perfect opportunity to debut as a couple on the red carpet and get some easy publicity.  If they were a showmance that is.  The idea that they're only together for PR and to help sell TLBO doesn't wash when they show up to support each other but fail to use any of those opportunities to get any pr out of them.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, so one minute taking pap pics, going for pap run for all to see and next minute he don't care to show the world he was there to support the gf? Makes no sense, maybe his thing with her is not for the world, only when it suits them. I'm sure if they had taken pics together they would be posted all over this thread


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, so one minute taking pap pics, going for pap run for all to see and next minute he don't care to show the world he was there to support the gf? Makes no sense, maybe his thing with her is not for the world, only when it suits them. I'm sure if they had taken pics together they would be posted all over this thread



But it wasn't a pap run remember? They just happened to be out and the paps just happened to be there. It's all natural and real with these two. But in all seriousness I expect we will get at least a couple of fan pics from the premiere in the next few days. Even if he was hiding from all the cameras surely someone, at least ONE person must have got a pic of him. Even from a distance.


----------



## Just Askin

If you're gonna arrange a photographer wouldn't you probably arrange it for when you are glitzed and glammed up as opposed to  having a sweaty work out or going shopping alone? Not sure how either of those scenarios sell anything. If  you're gonna sell a relationship isn't a movie Premier the ideal opportunity to do it ? You don't even have to ring the paps, they are already there. Loads of photos all over the place free of charge and effort. If you've arranged to be part of a couple to promote something, wouldn't you want to be photographed being all over each other? Think it's well established that Michael is a pretty decent actor. He certainly hasn't ever displayed issues portraying intimacy before, why now?  Unless they nick Harry Potters special cloak I would imagine every now and again pics of them alone or together will appear. Or maybe it's just coincidence that they keep turning up in the same part of the world at the same time. Said it before but this has got to be the worst set up fake relationship I have ever seen. Both their teams need sacking.... Bearing in mind the sort of stuff that has been said about him/them/her , would you blame them wanting to keep part of themselves for themselves. They are nobody's property but their own. Their relationship is for no one but themselves. To coin a phrase, this thing with them is not for the world, it is for them. You want a relationship to love or hate...get your own, seems Michael is happily taken.


----------



## kashlo

I too wish the world was black and white and everything was as simple as it was in kindy.


----------



## Just Askin

There is no logical explanation to assume Michael and Alicia's relationship is fake.What is it promoting?  What would it's purpose be ? They would be going against every strategy you could impose in this situation to make it seem real. Not everyone's world is a dark and deceitful place.


----------



## FassbenderLover

He definitely don't have to be all dressed up for a premiere. Didn't he show up looking like a homeless dude at her TOY afterparty? Lol
Lets see if the comments change when they do a pap stroll, sorry, when they're out and about and the paps so happen to be there to catch the couple out for a walk


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> He definitely don't have to be all dressed up for a premiere. Didn't he show up looking like a homeless dude at her TOY afterparty? Lol
> Lets see if the comments change when they do a pap stroll, sorry, when they're out and about and the paps so happen to be there to catch the couple out for a walk


They could be as obvious as Taylor and Tom and these people still wouldn't question them. I guess some people would rather live in a fantasy world than reality.


----------



## Just Askin

£150 T.Shirt, £500 Jacket. I'm sure the homeless are flattered.  ooooh he's got a drop of something spilled on his t.shirt, should be arrested for that crime, surely. So your bloke surprises you by travelling hundreds of miles to be with you for a day or two and you're gonna blank him cos a bit of ice or condensation from a glass lands on his top. Ok. Some peoples  levels of expectation are seriously deluded. What a joy it must be to live in their perfect world. I would love to see where they put their judgemental opinion if they ever actually met him. Probably hide it behind their autograph book and their selfie taking phone.


----------



## Selayang430

Whoever doesn't want to believe , you can continue to do so if it makes you feel better. 

Meanwhile, enjoy Steve Jaws in turtle neck.


----------



## Just Askin

I would love to hear one piece of argument that doesn't contradict itself. Just one piece that doesn't scream 'pick me Michael, not her' . One piece, that with all the consensus of opinion formed about him, based on interviews with him and comments of people who know him, just one piece that makes any sense.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Here come the snarky comments  Wow. Seems like I can have an opinion without it being a problem. I bet if I were all for the relationship all would be peachy  but because I chose to think differently its a problem  Don't like it, put me on ignore


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Here come the snarky comments  Wow. Seems like I can have an opinion without it being a problem. I bet if I were all for the relationship all would be peachy  but because I chose to think differently its a problem  Don't like it, put me on ignore



The things is though, people have written PLENTY of reasons for why they believe their relationship is fake. On this forum and other blogs but they choose to ignore it. What more can you do? Like I have said before you can explain things to people but you can not understand it for them. They will believe whatever they choose to believe. 

Also, I can't help but notice that some people always have a bone to pick with us. You and I were conversing and not involving anyone else yet here we go again.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> The things is though, people have written PLENTY of reasons for why they believe their relationship is fake. On this forum and other blogs but they choose to ignore it. What more can you do? Like I have said before you can explain things to people but you can not understand it for them. They will believe whatever they choose to believe.
> 
> Also, I can't help but notice that some people always have a bone to pick with us. You and I were conversing and not involving anyone else yet here we go again.


 The very few of us on here who think differently are not the only ones who question the realness/fakeness of the relationship. Plenty of others out there too, you know the funny thing? Some of them get a fighting too or a thumbs down, complete with reporting others comments. Its not just here.
They have a bone to pick cuz like I said, the opinions are different. You ever notice when long time lurkers who post and are for the relationship always get "welcome welcome welcome", yet other new comers who join and question the legitimacy of the relationship are not so warmly welcome and are shunned for thinking differently. Lord forbid anyone to say they are not for it, its a major issue for those who choose to think differently. I wasn't aware we all had to agree on the same thing


----------



## girlwhowaited

I do wonder what's gonna happen a year from now. When there's no TLBO, no awards season and they are still together. What's going to be the excuse? Have you all got contigence plans?


----------



## Flatsy

The Fassytea tumblr seems to have been deleted.  Shut down for spreading libel?  Or did the blogger's parents kick her out of their basement and revoke her internet privileges?

ETA: It's back, thank God!


----------



## Selayang430

Flatsy said:


> The Fassytea tumblr seems to have been deleted.  Shut down for spreading libel?  Or did the blogger's parents kick her out of their basement and revoke her internet privileges?
> 
> ETA: It's back, thank God!



She was proven spreading rumors, mixed up his co-stars, get bashed by other bloggers yet she still continue. Her face is as thick as chopping board used by roasted duck rice restaurant.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Here come the snarky comments  Wow. Seems like I can have an opinion without it being a problem. I bet if I were all for the relationship all would be peachy  but because I chose to think differently its a problem  Don't like it, put me on ignore


No snarky comments from me . Just discussion. Thought that's what you did in an open public forum.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> The things is though, people have written PLENTY of reasons for why they believe their relationship is fake. On this forum and other blogs but they choose to ignore it. What more can you do? Like I have said before you can explain things to people but you can not understand it for them. They will believe whatever they choose to believe.
> 
> Also, I can't help but notice that some people always have a bone to pick with us. You and I were conversing and not involving anyone else yet here we go again.


Private conversations are maybe best done in private. Differing opinion is never the issue. Nasty comments usually are. Haven't seen that happen lately, just open forum discussion.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> The very few of us on here who think differently are not the only ones who question the realness/fakeness of the relationship. Plenty of others out there too, you know the funny thing? Some of them get a fighting too or a thumbs down, complete with reporting others comments. Its not just here.
> They have a bone to pick cuz like I said, the opinions are different. You ever notice when long time lurkers who post and are for the relationship always get "welcome welcome welcome", yet other new comers who join and question the legitimacy of the relationship are not so warmly welcome and are shunned for thinking differently. Lord forbid anyone to say they are not for it, its a major issue for those who choose to think differently. I wasn't aware we all had to agree on the same thing


When did someone new get shunned? Must have missed that one.


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> The Fassytea tumblr seems to have been deleted.  Shut down for spreading libel?  Or did the blogger's parents kick her out of their basement and revoke her internet privileges?
> 
> ETA: It's back, thank God!


You had my hopes up their for the minute.


----------



## Just Askin

I have issue with foul mouthed, nasty, defamatory comments. I will always report that. What would that sort of behaviour be called in the real world away from the anonymity of a screen?  I will politely argue against the point about Fassbender and Vikander being in a PR relationship because I believe it to be rubbish.


----------



## carmencrem

Xx


----------



## carmencrem

that's the sighting. Another poster posted it yesterday but the link didn't work anymore for me

View attachment 3399385


Btw I'm not gonna discuss it anymore cause there's not reason why it should be fake: he was in Sydney, it was Sunday, he was free, he is her boyfriend.. Nothing special or weird in him being there.
I think we should hope for pics just to delight our eyes, not to prove he was there. Nobody wrote unbelievable things like "he was there on a green dragon" or kissing another girl or playing chess in the middle of the stage, so there's nothing to discuss. If someone "doesnt (want to) believe it" it's not a problem for me, it's a problem for them, maybe.. Not for me. [emoji18]
We can go back discuss his career or any other interesting thing out there!
For example, do you have the link of his BBC radio interview from September 27 with Edith Bowman? I lost it!


----------



## carmencrem

I don know why I can't see my attachment but I posted a photo..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I don know why I can't see my attachment but I posted a photo..



I can see the snapshot of Twitter / Instagram . Is it the one ?


----------



## kashlo

girlwhowaited said:


> I do wonder what's gonna happen a year from now. When there's no TLBO, no awards season and they are still together. What's going to be the excuse? Have you all got contigence plans?


What's gonna happen is they are going to break up. If they are not broken up within a few months of TLBO releasing (or if it is an awards contender, within a few months of award season ending) I will come back here and genuinely take back the comments I have made. I'm serious about this. I have my reasons for believing they are fake. However, if I am wrong then that is great for them and I will be happy for Michael.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> that's the sighting. Another poster posted it yesterday but the link didn't work anymore for me
> 
> View attachment 3399385
> 
> 
> Btw I'm not gonna discuss it anymore cause there's not reason why it should be fake: he was in Sydney, it was Sunday, he was free, he is her boyfriend.. Nothing special or weird in him being there.
> I think we should hope for pics just to delight our eyes, not to prove he was there. Nobody wrote unbelievable things like "he was there on a green dragon" or kissing another girl or playing chess in the middle of the stage, so there's nothing to discuss. If someone "doesnt (want to) believe it" it's not a problem for me, it's a problem for them, maybe.. Not for me. [emoji18]
> We can go back discuss his career or any other interesting thing out there!
> For example, do you have the link of his BBC radio interview from September 27 with Edith Bowman? I lost it!


Can't find it. Says episode not available. But I can leave you this. Better than a bowl of cornflakes!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Even if they do breakup it wouldn't mean the showmance nonsense is valid, couples in real relationships do split but it doesn't mean the relationship wasn't real whilst it lasted. I don't think they will split, they both seem to be in this for the long term and super committed to each other. So I can't wait for the time when people who promise to take back their comments actually do it. Guess that will be June next year? Not holding my breath - I'm sure new "theories" about why Michael and Alicia are still together will be circulating by then. If the denouncers can't see how totally illogical and contradictory their claims are by now, nearly 2 years down the line, they never will.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Can't find it. Says episode not available. But I can leave you this. Better than a bowl of cornflakes!
> View attachment 3399394





	

		
			
		

		
	
 can you see it now? 
Btw ok your attachment was better [emoji1316][emoji378]


----------



## Just Askin

Just reminded of this on Twitter. Love it.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Just reminded of this on Twitter. Love it.




O gosh I remember the video clip, it was one of the first thing I came to know about Michael! 
He's so cute in the behind the scenes videos! Aww!
Btw I found some tweets about Michael being at the screening, again. I'm not going to post here cause I don't want to make a big noise around it and/or violate people's privacy They're easy to find, btw.  
Btw I'm happy he was there, I literally can't wait to see the movie.  

 I love this one, I just wanted to leave it here.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Can't find it. Says episode not available. But I can leave you this. Better than a bowl of cornflakes!
> View attachment 3399394


That picture isn't even him.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Can't find it. Says episode not available. But I can leave you this. Better than a bowl of cornflakes!
> View attachment 3399394



Yeah I saw this pic many times and I never thought it was him.. Not his body.. But I saw it in so many places that at a certain point I started thinking maybe it's real.. But you can't find it in any gallery, any place. It's surely photoshopped. But well made, looks pretty real


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> That picture isn't even him.


 What? You mean seome just made it up to suit their own version of who Michael Fassbender is? I'm shocked


----------



## Just Askin

Cute.
'She also had her boyfriend, and Hollywood star, Michael Fassbender by her side for to celebrate the moment - something which, although the pair keep their relationship private, she was adamant about'.
"That wasn't even a question," she said. "It felt like the right thing. We wanted to sit next to each other, simple as that. We wouldn't have gone there and not sat together."
From this: Vogue.co.uk, Alicia In Feeling the Fear, Conlon,4/7/16 (no link)


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Cute.
> 'She also had her boyfriend, and Hollywood star, Michael Fassbender by her side for to celebrate the moment - something which, although the pair keep their relationship private, she was adamant about'.
> "That wasn't even a question," she said. "It felt like the right thing. We wanted to sit next to each other, simple as that. We wouldn't have gone there and not sat together."
> From this: Vogue.co.uk, Alicia In Feeling the Fear, Conlon,4/7/16 (no link)



YES i just saw it! Very cute indeed! Now some people are gonna say she's not private enough, without keeping in their mind they've been together for almost two years now and these 2 statements are the only things we can get from her. Very public lol. 
That's not being "public" at all, some people don't have any idea of what being public and being private mean. Being private is not denying you are in a relationship, being private is not sharing many personal details, pics.. And not using a relationship to have a career (and Alicia had already had her part in Ex Machina and The Danish Girl BEFORE even meeting him). Vogue has always done this kind of interviews but unfortunately 90% of the time they interview women.. I can't wait to buy it. Very sweet. They looked so cute that night.  [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
I can't wait to hear something from Michael as well


----------



## mchris55

It's a shame his father demanded to be his date.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> It's a shame his father demanded to be his date.


You think? As the couple didn't have to use their plus one up as they were both already gonna be their, I think it made perfect sense to use the space for a parent each. I love the way he has always brung alternate family member with him. One of the benefits to having an actress girlfriend doing so well in the business, he gets to spend the celebrations with all of those close to him. Win win situation.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> You think? As the couple didn't have to use their plus one up as they were both already gonna be their, I think it made perfect sense to use the space for a parent each. I love the way he has always brings an alternate family member with him. One of the benefits to having an actress girlfriend doing so well in the business, he gets to spend the celebrations with all of those close to him. Win win situation.



AND they are SO PRIVATE, not walking the carpet together. They didn't say a single word about each other that night, when people asked her whom she was gonna celebrate with, she replied family and friends and was very vague. That's how a non-public relationship works: they are together so they want to be together when it comes to support each other, but when it comes to red carpet, interviews, publicity.. they have their own movies and things to promote separately. Many couples do the same thing! Did you read it? I think I read it in vogue, few months ago. Not walking the red carpet together not to interfere with your partner's work is the NEW trend. How can people even think they're looking for publicity? I can't even believe someone thinks so, I want to believe this is just an excuse to be mad at her cause she's his girlfriend. Sitting next to each other is the most normal thing a normal and real couple can do to be together in the most important moment. Very cute Michael looked very relaxed happy and sweet that night


----------



## mchris55

His entire family was there during the  2014 campaign, including the Oscars. There was no reason for his father to demand to be his Oscar date. They all were there before, especially since this time, *cough* he was with the love of his life *cough*.

And to DEMAND!!!!! Okay, lol!!!!


----------



## Purusha

I really get sad when I read here. Why do we have to argue that hard on the other's opinion? I think we are all fans of Michael, nobody has to be a fan of Alicia, but if so, that should be ok, too. We all have different opinions of their relationship, but that's ok, as nobody knows the truth. I have my very own theory about it, but I won't tell here because it's only a theory. I'd be happy to talk privately and without anger about it. For me it really doesn't matter what kind of relationship they have. If it's a showmance it wouldn't change my opinion about Michael not a single bit, he might have his reasons. He's no idiot. If it's real - the same. But this forum would be more fun if everybody could say if he finds something strange or cute or whatever without being attacked by the other side. Just talking about the things. We all love Michael, we don't have to fight each other.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> What? You mean seome just made it up to suit their own version of who Michael Fassbender is? I'm shocked


Dude it's a different person. And your attempt at sarcasm has failed.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Why such a problem with someone having a different opinion about Michael and Alicia? What's wrong with me commenting with an opposing view. Being a member of this forum I have every right to comment on this thread.


You can do that without attacking people in the process.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Dude it's a different person. And your attempt at sarcasm has failed.


Prove it. Show me a document or photo that proves what you say is true. Otherwise I'm just gonna keep on believing what I want to believe.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> You can do that without attacking people in the process.


What attack? Just read over everything since yesterday. What attack? I disagree with your point of view in regards to their relationship being genuine or not. What attack?


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> What attack? Just read over everything since yesterday. What attack? I disagree with your point of view in regards to their relationship being genuine or not. What attack?


I am speaking about the manner in which you disagree. And by the way I thought you put me on ignore. I feel like you chase drama and then complain about it. A waste of time don't you think?


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Prove it. Show me a document or photo that proves what you say is true. Otherwise I'm just gonna keep on believing what I want to believe.


This is really sad. It's sad that you are using this to make a point about me lol. You are trying to draw parallels where you actually can't.


----------



## kashlo

mchris55 said:


> His entire family was there during the  2014 campaign, including the Oscars. There was no reason for his father to demand to be his Oscar date. They all were there before, especially since this time, *cough* he was with the love of his life *cough*.
> 
> And to DEMAND!!!!! Okay, lol!!!!


This. And of course she is going to be adamant about sitting next to him. Why would this even be news? We know what she is like.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> His entire family was there during the  2014 campaign, including the Oscars. There was no reason for his father to demand to be his Oscar date. They all were there before, especially since this time, *cough* he was with the love of his life *cough*.
> 
> And to DEMAND!!!!! Okay, lol!!!!


Seriously?? You think Michael was being serious in that interview? Wow. Really?Did he say it somewhere else cos this is the only place I heard it said. We must be looking at him from completely different worlds.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> This is really sad. It's sad that you are using this to make a point about me lol. You are trying to draw parallels where you actually can't.


Ignore it then. Just expressing my opinion. Nothing personal.


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> This. And of course she is going to be adamant about sitting next to him. Why would this even be news? We know what she is like.


Because there is an audience that buys it. There is this suspension of logic where people choose to forget that he is a forty year old man.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> I am speaking about the manner in which you disagree. And by the way I thought you put me on ignore. I feel like you chase drama and then complain about it. A waste of time don't you think?


What's wrong with my manor? I can't recall being, aggressive, rude, personal, using bad language or disgusting insinuations. 
I took everyone off ignore the other day as it seemed all the aggressive nasty posts had stopped.
You and your besties post comments I disagree with so I politely disagree.
Am I only allowed to answer in response to a direct quote? That's not how the 'fake relationship' group seem to play it.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> What's wrong with my manor? I can't recall being, aggressive, rude, personal, using bad language or disgusting insinuations.
> I took everyone off ignore the other day as it seemed all the aggressive nasty posts had stopped.
> You and your besties post comments I disagree with so I politely disagree.
> Am I only allowed to answer in response to a direct quote? That's not how the 'fake relationship' group seem to play it.



How did you know when the aggressive nasty posts had stopped if you had the ignore button on in the first place?

Most of your comments do come off as rude, personal and very passive aggressive. But you are not going to agree with this of course so I don't see the point in continuing this.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> How did you know when the aggressive nasty posts had stopped if you had the ignore button on in the first place?
> 
> Most of your comments do come off as rude, personal and very passive aggressive. But you are not going to agree with this of course so I don't see the point in continuing this.


I knew because I had several messages telling me so.
Again I'm seriously asking, how rude and personal? If I disagree with your opinion I understand it being personal to the extent it is your opinion. In what way rude? Is not agreeing with you rude? Do I make personal comments? How could I, I only comment on Fassbender and those concerning him. I know nothing about you other than your tag and your opinions on Fassbender. 
Aggressive? I actually take great offense at that. Think you may want to check back on some old posts to check who the aggressors are on here, past and present.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> And when I want to speak to you I will use your name. But I don't so..................


----------



## mchris55

The others were removed.


----------



## Hackensack

They are very private.  It's only because we have them under a microscope, analyzing every gesture and every word, that we even know about this nearly two-year relationship.  And yes, she is allowed (or should be allowed) to mention the name of her partner  without being blamed for it, or to sit beside him at an event where both are nominated.  Why should this even be in question?  If you want to see a "real" fauxmance, see the silly Henry Cavill/Kaley Cuoco flurry of a couple of years ago.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> They are very private.  It's only because we have them under a microscope, analyzing every gesture and every word, that we even know about this nearly two-year relationship.  And yes, she is allowed (or should be allowed) to mention the name of her partner  without being blamed for it, or to sit beside him at an event where both are nominated.  Why should this even be in question?  If you want to see a "real" fauxmance, see the silly Henry Cavill/Kaley Cuoco flurry of a couple of years ago.



Don't know anything about those two. I've had enough of Hiddleston wearing a t-shirt saying "I  T.S." and a tattoo with a "T" on it. I didn't even want to say they were fake cause well, who knows.. Paps always follow famous people, it's difficult to decide when something is fake and it's not even my business if I'm not interested in the two persons involved. But I found this t-shirt quite ridiculous lol. And maybe they're real, who knows.. I don't really care. 
I 100% agree with you obviously. I'm even tired to discuss this topic, I'm really tired. It's so obvious they are two normal people in love that this all argument on this topic is painful. Hope we're getting back talking about other things too, soon. 
[emoji9]


----------



## Just Askin

"People are complicated. Our behavior towards one another is strange. So I like opportunities to investigate that.”
*Michael Fassbender*
*https://openquotes.github.io/authors/michael-fassbender-quotes/#92664c21

*


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> "People are complicated. Our behavior towards one another is strange. So I like opportunities to investigate that.”
> *Michael Fassbender
> https://openquotes.github.io/authors/michael-fassbender-quotes/#92664c21
> View attachment 3399645
> *


This man. This man. This man. This man. This man. This man. This man. This man. This man.


----------



## jcsepjj

Hackensack said:


> They are very private.  It's only because we have them under a microscope, analyzing every gesture and every word, that we even know about this nearly two-year relationship.  And yes, she is allowed (or should be allowed) to mention the name of her partner  without being blamed for it, or to sit beside him at an event where both are nominated.  Why should this even be in question?  If you want to see a "real" fauxmance, see the silly Henry Cavill/Kaley Cuoco flurry of a couple of years ago.



Exactly! It's kind of like they are peeking through Michael and Alicia's bedroom window and then accuse them of being flashers whenever they take of their clothes off to change.


----------



## Just Askin

jcsepjj said:


> Exactly! It's kind of like they are peeking through Michael and Alicia's bedroom window and then accuse them of being flashers whenever they take of their clothes off to change.


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> Exactly! It's kind of like they are peeking through Michael and Alicia's bedroom window and then accuse them of being flashers whenever they take of their clothes off to change.



Absolutely! People have no idea about how staged paps pics work, in a completely different way. Michael and Alicia act very "cold" in pap pics lately, since they've been on the spotlight that much. When they're photographed alone, not by paps, they look way more loved up (ex. walking in London). With paps around they look pretty embarrassed. Well, it's actually embarrassing to have 10 photographers taking pics at you while you walk the street. They're also papped very very rarely compared to the time they spend together, according to sightings and things we come to know in different ways (fan pics and so on...). 
If they were PR and they were playing a game, they would need lessons, cause their pics are everything but "made up" or particularly exciting; they would walk the red carpet together, they would keep talking about their life, they would keep promoting TLBO, they would have kissed at the BAFTAs, and so on.. They are so natural and probably the thing that disturbs the most some of his "fans" is that they really don't care about showing us their affection, they don't care about having Instagram profiles posting private pics or going everywhere to be papped. They didn't even care about the old break up rumor, that they never denied until this year. They're really disinterested in the potential business part of their relationship, they keep turning down questions about each other apart from some moments (GG, PS,..) in which is normal to be polite and reply kindly to people. It's ok to confirm or let people know they are a couple, gosh, they don't have to hide or deny to be private, but when it comes to turn their relationship into a "show", they are not up for it (ex. BAFTA kiss cam). 
Being private is not turning down every single question or denying something obvious; being private is not publicising your story 24/7 and be normal.  
They can enjoy their time together at home, not in front of us: they're not dumb, they don't want to be in every gossip magazine of the planet, they don't need it. I think they are going very strong now and they are happy, that's it. Now I really hope we can talk about something else, I saw nobody's gonna make the others change their opinions, that's ok. We're all different, we're all free to believe and to see what we want to see, as long as we respect others.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3399730



OMGGGOSSH[emoji76]


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> His entire family was there during the  2014 campaign, including the Oscars. There was no reason for his father to demand to be his Oscar date. They all were there before, especially since this time, *cough* he was with the love of his life *cough*.
> 
> And to DEMAND!!!!! Okay, lol!!!!


 The fact that his dad demanded to be his date says a whole lot. Daddy Fass knows Michael has a "gf", knows they're gonna go to be at the Oscars, maybe even know they were gonna sit next to each other. But I can bet you daddy Fass knows what kind of relationship it really is and said he'd be Michael's date, as opposed to allow his son to attend with her. Moreover he respects his dad's opinion. Says so much


----------



## Just Askin

Yeah it says his Oscar nominated girlfriend already had her own ticket, allowing them both to still bring a plus one.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Yeah it says his Oscar nominated girlfriend already has her own ticket, allowing them both to still bring a plus one.



Ahahah oh, now it's all clear! [emoji23] or maybe not yet lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

I wonder if she would have gone if she weren't sitting next to him lol. Ridiculous at best. Say she don't talk about her private life but when asked she don't say "no comment" but instead talk about him.


----------



## Just Askin

Would Alicia Vikander, as an Oscar nominee, not have turned up to the awards if she couldn't sit next to her boyfriend? Hmmmm I wonder? Doesn't really matter now cos She went, Sat next to him and won the Oscar. 3 out of 3 ain't bad. Imagine Michael Fassbender being your boyfriend


----------



## mchris55

Like AV?

Oh wait, I forgot she controls fantasies.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Would Alicia Vikander, as an Oscar nominee, not have turned up to the awards if she couldn't sit next to her boyfriend? Hmmmm I wonder? Doesn't really matter now cos She went, Sat next to him and won the Oscar. 3 out of 3 ain't bad. Imagine Michael Fassbender being your boyfriend



Gosh girl I wish! [emoji91]


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Like AV?
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot she controls fantasies.


 With words like "I think I kissed my boyfriend" she's the queen of fantasies. Idk if she's constantly trying to remind her self he's her bf why she talks about him so much


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Another light interview. Too cute. Mention of Primrose Hill lol


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3399804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it says his Oscar nominated girlfriend already had her own ticket, allowing them both to still bring a plus one.


And she has a ticket for the next year too since you know she's the recent Oscar winner.


----------



## Just Askin

girlwhowaited said:


> And she has a ticket for the next year too since you know she's the recent Oscar winner.


Can you imagine " Sorry Mikey baby but gotta bring my Dad this year" lol


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> Would Alicia Vikander, as an Oscar nominee, not have turned up to the awards if she couldn't sit next to her boyfriend? Hmmmm I wonder? Doesn't really matter now cos She went, Sat next to him and won the Oscar. 3 out of 3 ain't bad. Imagine Michael Fassbender being your boyfriend


Some people must need to practice their reading comprehension abilities she clearly didn't say she wouldn't go if they couldn't sit together,  she said it didn't  make any sense going and not sitting together there. That could not have been more obvious.


----------



## Just Askin

2006/7 Practicing his Magneto move approx 34:06

*I have now also posted link to part 1


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> 2006/7 Practicing his Magneto move approx 34:06




LOL.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> 2006/7 Practicing his Magneto move approx 34:06




Omg guys so many goodies today!


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> Some people must need to practice their reading comprehension abilities she clearly didn't say she wouldn't go if they couldn't sit together,  she said it didn't  make any sense going and not sitting together there. That could not have been more obvious.



Anxiety to find new plans, fixes, excuses and conjectures to deny the obvious doesn't help the comprehension.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Another light interview. Too cute. Mention of Primrose Hill lol




Ah that's lovely! One of my favourite interview. Love hearing something personal like hobbies, fav places and routine daily activities from him sometimes  it makes him more human. Even more [emoji18]


----------



## Just Askin

This is Part 1 of The Trial and Retribution, Sins of The Father story. Michael Fassbender about 20:19 for those that like to go straight to Dessert lol


----------



## Just Askin

Not very happy about  the worst of Tumblr referring to Purse Forum as racist, yesterday. Big statements from inconsequential people carry no merit, I know. It just irks me that some  would be Fassbender fans choose to trivialise such an important subject. Just because you can spell a word doesn't give you the right to bandy it about!   Would be great to keep this place positive.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Absolutely! People have no idea about how staged paps pics work, in a completely different way. Michael and Alicia act very "cold" in pap pics lately, since they've been on the spotlight that much. When they're photographed alone, not by paps, they look way more loved up (ex. walking in London). With paps around they look pretty embarrassed. Well, it's actually embarrassing to have 10 photographers taking pics at you while you walk the street. They're also papped very very rarely compared to the time they spend together, according to sightings and things we come to know in different ways (fan pics and so on...).
> If they were PR and they were playing a game, they would need lessons, cause their pics are everything but "made up" or particularly exciting; they would walk the red carpet together, they would keep talking about their life, they would keep promoting TLBO, they would have kissed at the BAFTAs, and so on.. They are so natural and probably the thing that disturbs the most some of his "fans" is that they really don't care about showing us their affection, they don't care about having Instagram profiles posting private pics or going everywhere to be papped. They didn't even care about the old break up rumor, that they never denied until this year. They're really disinterested in the potential business part of their relationship, they keep turning down questions about each other apart from some moments (GG, PS,..) in which is normal to be polite and reply kindly to people. It's ok to confirm or let people know they are a couple, gosh, they don't have to hide or deny to be private, but when it comes to turn their relationship into a "show", they are not up for it (ex. BAFTA kiss cam).
> Being private is not turning down every single question or denying something obvious; being private is not publicising your story 24/7 and be normal.
> They can enjoy their time together at home, not in front of us: they're not dumb, they don't want to be in every gossip magazine of the planet, they don't need it. I think they are going very strong now and they are happy, that's it. Now I really hope we can talk about something else, I saw nobody's gonna make the others change their opinions, that's ok. We're all different, we're all free to believe and to see what we want to see, as long as we respect others.



Exactly! I just can't get my head around the concept of "having an opinion" on reality... Maybe most of us live in a parallel universe to those who wilfully deny what is glaringly obvious and can be proved, aka flat earthers.


----------



## kashlo

Reality is not an objective truth. It is a matter of perception. And I didn't realise people's personal relationships could be proved as though they were a scientific theory


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Reality is not an objective truth. It is a matter of perception. And I didn't realise people's personal relationships could be proved as though they were a scientific theory



Reality is perceiving what is real as real. And not concocting silly theories to try and make it disappear. End of.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Reality is perceiving what is real as real. And not concocting silly theories to try and make it disappear. End of.


No it is not. You are trying to use a circular argument. Don't you see the flaw in your argument? There is no 'real'. We don't know what is real, only Michael and Alicia do. All the rest of us can do is guess. End of story.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Reality is perceiving what is real as real. And not concocting silly theories to try and make it disappear. End of.



[emoji1317][emoji1316]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> [emoji1317][emoji1316]



Thankfully the majority of us can differentiate reality from cloud cuckoo land [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Thankfully the majority of us can differentiate reality from cloud cuckoo land [emoji3]



Reality is difficult to understand, and not always clear, when you aren't involved in the situation you want to discuss about and investigate (.. [emoji23]..), even more difficult to accept. Any wise person at a certain point accept it, sooner or later. 
Look at this man


----------



## Just Askin

I love the fact that, in my opinion, Michael has found someone that he may well settle down with. Both seem to be putting as much in as the other, lots of traveling to be with each other around work schedules. Not something that's been so obvious in past relationships. Can't wait to see how he steers his career along this next path of his life. The more I see of Alicia the more I like her. Their outlooks on career, family and life seem to suit each other down to a T.  Such a shame they feel the need to hide their relationship away to a certain extent. Suppose he has already had to experience the baying wolves in the past. Really hope this one makes it and look forward to the odd fan selfie on the streets of London again. But please people, let a man eat, drink and shop for lemons in peace lol


----------



## Just Askin

They seem to totally get each other.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I love the fact that, in my opinion, Michael has found someone that he may well settle down with. Both seem to be putting as much in as the other, lots of traveling to be with each other around work schedules. Not something that's been so obvious in past relationships. Can't wait to see how he steers his career along this next path of his life. The more I see of Alicia the more I like her. Their outlooks on career, family and life seem to suit each other down to a T.  Such a shame they feel the need to hide their relationship away to a certain extent. Suppose he has already had to experience the baying wolves in the past. Really hope this one makes it and look forward to the odd fan selfie on the streets of London again. But please people, let a man eat, drink and shop for lemons in peace lol



IA 100% about everything you said. 
Alicia is gorgeous. When I read she was hanging out with Michael in November 2014 I was like [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76] I knew her for some of her previous movies and I liked her. Btw today I watched an interview of her from January 2015 in which the interviewer asked her about her and Michael being a couple and she kindly refused to reply, saying something like "they papped us, you have the pics, you don't need me to confirm this, it's our thing.". She also said she had decided to keep as private as possible her private life, although she knew she was constantly papped with him. That's great, I mean, she was just at the beginning and so determined and so non-gossip-celeb. 
When you're famous you are papped a lot -especially when you are part of a couple of famous actors- but it doesn't mean you are "public". You don't have to stay hidden in your kitchen of bedroom all day long just to call yourself "private". That wouldn't be life. They're humans, for god sake! 
Michael has always been pretty private about his personal life since he's very famous 2011/2012. Never walked the red carpet with a woman since that period and not because he has never loved a woman [emoji23] simply because his life is his life, is job is his job. Obviously when your gf is an actress (a very successful one in this case!) it's even more difficult to stay private, but they are doing it pretty well: we know about their holidays just via other ways (sightings, fan pics) cause they never told they went somewhere together (Alicia said SHE went to Uruguay for NY's Eve, he said HE rented a place in Byron Bay for a month last year; we know they did this together but they never told us anything). It's obvious if they ask her about the NY's Eve kiss she has to say what she did (being private is NOT denying the obvious fact you are a couple) and if they ask him about her at the GG he has to say something to be kind and polite. People are too obsessed over them, they definitely need more privacy, but it's what happens with every couple of famous actors. It's normal.
Michael is able to keep his life for himself, btw, right cause he doesn't want people to know too many things about him when they watch a movie, but just to enjoy it and being involved in it. In order to be involved, you need to separate actor and character and it's not always easy.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> They seem to totally get each other.
> View attachment 3400490





	

		
			
		

		
	
 eh yes!!


----------



## carmencrem

I don't even remember whether I've already posted these 2 or not.. But.. Reposting beautiful things is always ok!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> IA 100% about everything you said.
> Alicia is gorgeous. When I read she was hanging out with Michael in November 2014 I was like [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76] I knew her for some of her previous movies and I liked her. Btw today I watched an interview of her from January 2015 in which the interviewer asked her about her and Michael being a couple and she kindly refused to reply, saying something like "they papped us, you have the pics, you don't need me to confirm this, it's our thing.". She also said she had decided to keep as private as possible her private life, although she knew she was constantly papped with him. That's great, I mean, she was just at the beginning and so determined and so non-gossip-celeb.
> When you're famous you are papped a lot -especially when you are part of a couple of famous actors- but it doesn't mean you are "public". You don't have to stay hidden in your kitchen of bedroom all day long just to call yourself "private". That wouldn't be life. They're humans, for god sake!
> Michael has always been pretty private about his personal life since he's very famous 2011/2012. Never walked the red carpet with a woman since that period and not because he has never loved a woman [emoji23] simply because his life is his life, is job is his job. Obviously when your gf is an actress (a very successful one in this case!) it's even more difficult to stay private, but they are doing it pretty well: we know about their holidays just via other ways (sightings, fan pics) cause they never told they went somewhere together (Alicia said SHE went to Uruguay for NY's Eve, he said HE rented a place in Byron Bay for a month last year; we know they did this together but they never told us anything). It's obvious if they ask her about the NY's Eve kiss she has to say what she did (being private is NOT denying the obvious fact you are a couple) and if they ask him about her at the GG he has to say something to be kind and polite. People are too obsessed over them, they definitely need more privacy, but it's what happens with every couple of famous actors. It's normal.
> Michael is able to keep his life for himself, btw, right cause he doesn't want people to know too many things about him when they watch a movie, but just to enjoy it and being involved in it. In order to be involved, you need to separate actor and character and it's not always easy.



The more I see her I more I like her too. Being private doesn't mean to tell lies denying the facts. For example, She didn't disclose any other details when she talked about holidays in Uruguay. Quite believe the journalist asked her who she went with , did what etc. 
A fan recalled a couple of years back when she attended a premiere , she was like transparent that people hardly knew her. This fan n her friends shouted "Alicia" and she was so happy running to their location n gladly took pic with them. 
We don't know her in person but I really like that she has demonstrated talents, discipline , focus and ambitions to what she is today. Success doesn't come easy for anyone. 
On a practical point of view, happy that Michael has a successful partner who also gains her own berth in prestigious ceremony so he can bring his family along. As a result, he may feel less pressure to make more money - so he gives himself a break of coupe of months. Good for him to recharge - to rest is for longer journey. No point to overwork until no new output and can't improve further. 
For those who don't like Alicia , at least don't bad-mouth her and make baseless accusations.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The more I see her I more I like her too. Being private doesn't mean to tell lies denying the facts. For example, She didn't disclose any other details when she talked about holidays in Uruguay. Quite believe the journalist asked her who she went with , did what etc.
> A fan recalled a couple of years back when she attended a premiere , she was like transparent that people hardly knew her. This fan n her friends shouted "Alicia" and she was so happy running to their location n gladly took pic with them.
> We don't know her in person but I really like that she has demonstrated talents, discipline , focus and ambitions to what she is today. Success doesn't come easy for anyone.
> On a practical point of view, happy that Michael has a successful partner who also gains her own berth in prestigious ceremony so he can bring his family along. As a result, he may feel less pressure to make more money - so he gives himself a break of coupe of months. Good for him to recharge - to rest is for longer journey. No point to overwork until no new output and can't improve further.
> For those who don't like Alicia , at least don't bad-mouth her and make baseless accusations.



Yes, that's absolutely true. Respect is the first thing. Nobody has to like someone or to be interested in someone. 
Before saying you don't like someone or saying this person isn't talented, at least watch his/her movies, please. Follow his/her career; otherwise your opinion is irrelevant. IA with you. 
Alicia Vikander is objectively an amazing actress praised all over the world who worked very hard to be where she is now. I admire her more than any other "new" actress. She's brilliant in a different way. I can understand what Michael saw in her. Pretty special girl, for what I can see/perceive.

Btw going back to Michael... I'm really done with him being filming with Ridley, it's a nightmare, he's never been so busy before! Well.. Yes, he has, it's just that I feel this time is very hard: 4 months far away from home with a pretty difficult double role to play and almost 0 chances to do something else apart from surfing [emoji23]
I really missed him and James together, I was expecting that moment so much! And then he recorded that video with many questions for the cast... Well... They haven't replied yet! [emoji24]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes, that's absolutely true. Respect is the first thing. Nobody has to like someone or to be interested in someone.
> Before saying you don't like someone or saying this person isn't talented, at least watch his/her movies, please. Follow his/her career; otherwise your opinion is irrelevant. IA with you.
> Alicia Vikander is objectively an amazing actress praised all over the world who worked very hard to be where she is now. I admire her more than any other "new" actress. She's brilliant in a different way. I can understand what Michael saw in her. Pretty special girl, for what I can see/perceive.
> 
> Btw going back to Michael... I'm really done with him being filming with Ridley, it's a nightmare, he's never been so busy before! Well.. Yes, he has, it's just that I feel this time is very hard: 4 months far away from home with a pretty difficult double role to play and almost 0 chances to do something else apart from surfing [emoji23]
> I really missed him and James together, I was expecting that moment so much! And then he recorded that video with many questions for the cast... Well... They haven't replied yet! [emoji24]



4 months in south hemisphere with zero chance to venture into other business  seems a bit depressing. However he is more relaxing, has time for leisure activity eg surfing and able to experience the different kind of life, culture and environment there rather than staying in a concrete jungle and hectic life. I see all these shall help his acting. I read an article on Time about Daniel Day Lewis who spent some of his off time in Italy as a cobbler! It is how great actor to continue re-inventing oneself rather than working non-stop.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> 4 months in south hemisphere with zero chance to venture into other business  seems a bit depressing. However he is more relaxing, has time for leisure activity eg surfing and able to experience the different kind of life, culture and environment there rather than staying in a concrete jungle and hectic life. I see all these shall help his acting. I read an article on Time about Daniel Day Lewis who spent some of his off time in Italy as a cobbler! It is how great actor to continue re-inventing oneself rather than working non-stop.



I knew about Daniel! Two friends of mine living in Florence actually met him there! It's a beautiful place, the best town in Italy, imo.
Very relaxing and artistic and people are really lovely.
Re Michael's commitment in Covenant.. Well, gosh! He must be a lil bit tired I think, even tho he's surely having a lot of fun there with his costars, Alicia and her family, Joel (lol).. Yeah, I'm pretty sure he's ok but I can't wait to have him back here just to know we are awaken at the same time and I can get pics in real time [emoji41] that's my selfishness [emoji41] obviously joking btw..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I knew about Daniel! Two friends of mine living in Florence actually met him there! It's a beautiful place, the best town in Italy, imo.
> Very relaxing and artistic and people are really lovely.
> Re Michael's commitment in Covenant.. Well, gosh! He must be a lil bit tired I think, even tho he's surely having a lot of fun there with his costars, Alicia and her family, Joel (lol).. Yeah, I'm pretty sure he's ok but I can't wait to have him back here just to know we are awaken at the same time and I can get pics in real time [emoji41] that's my selfishness [emoji41] obviously joking btw..



Florence is the place of the centre of Renaissance. A place that I wish to visit one day. But I have overdose of too many monastery and church visits 2 years ago. Wait for maybe another year! 
Eve if Michael is back to London , he might not stay there for long too. I supposed he would need to go back hometown n visit his parents. But at least , ya, same time zone.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Florence is the place of the centre of Renaissance. A place that I wish to visit one day. But I have overdose of too many monastery and church visits 2 years ago. Wait for maybe another year!
> Eve if Michael is back to London , he might not stay there for long too. I supposed he would need to go back hometown n visit his parents. But at least , ya, same time zone.



Michael is still in Sydney and the movie shooting In fact was supposed to last 16 weeks.. Then he'll probably have to visit his family, promote TLBO somewhere and somehow (in some festivals) and then AC. But he is taking a break from acting, which I'm happy for, cause he has been working non-stop for ages!


----------



## Just Askin

I want his job...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I want his job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400706



Uh uh not bad!!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Michael is still in Sydney and the movie shooting In fact was supposed to last 16 weeks.. Then he'll probably have to visit his family, promote TLBO somewhere and somehow (in some festivals) and then AC. But he is taking a break from acting, which I'm happy for, cause he has been working non-stop for ages!



16  weeks will make it close to end July. Hope he would spend  some time to have new pics for magazines. Most magazines are now recycling  his old pics from last year. 
Honestly he shall focus to promote AC as much as he can whatsoever. A great leap to him if AC can be successfully launched to a franchise. 
TLBO, while I like both of them, this type of film is not for the mass market. The film will be is in better position if can go to Venice Film Festival or Montreal Film Fest ( think is 3rd week of August )


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> 16  weeks will make it close to end July. Hope he would spend  some time to have new pics for magazines. Most magazines are now recycling  his old pics from last year.
> Honestly he shall focus to promote AC as much as he can whatsoever. A great leap to him if AC can be successfully launched to a franchise.
> TLBO, while I like both of them, this type of film is not for the mass market. The film will be is in better position if can go to Venice Film Festival or Montreal Film Fest ( think is 3rd week of August )



Tlbo is more my kind of movie -the genre itself- than AC, but I'm super curious about AC for Michael 'most of all, then for the rest of the cast which is brilliant. I have great expectations for AC, while re TLBO I already know I'm gonna love it: it's my kind of movie, I loved the book, I adore Derek Cianfrance and the cast involved, the trailer moved me to tears.. I already love it. 
I think and HOPE TLBO will come to Venice or London, so I will be able to go there, I have places to stay in both the 2 places. I really hope it's gonna be in one of those two festivals. If it's going somewhere in the US I won't be able to go but it will be ok anyway, I'd be glad in any case. Same thing can be said for Weightless: I hope it's gonna be good, it looks like my kind of story + Malick is good (even tho I don't always love his movies) + the cast is amazing. I can see it too at the Venice Film Festival / TIFF.. Well, let's wait and see. 
AC is going to be at ComicCon this year! Right? So hopefully we'll have more photoshoots, interviews and videos of Michael, if he's going to be there. I can't wait!


----------



## Blueberry12

Purusha said:


> Yes, sorry got confused lol



Sorry for the OT , but have you seen this?



It was a fab show.


----------



## Just Askin

Got to pull an all nighter to complete assignments due tomorrow. Any interesting Fassbender pics or vids to keep me going, nice people???


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Got to pull an all nighter to complete assignments due tomorrow. Any interesting Fassbender pics or vids to keep me going, nice people???












[emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Got to pull an all nighter to complete assignments due tomorrow. Any interesting Fassbender pics or vids to keep me going, nice people???



Interesting, apart from the Shame Q&A I posted few days ago.. I'd say.. This:
If you have time 

And this if you want something pretty :  [emoji178][emoji91][emoji178]


----------



## Allie28

I wanna play!  I give you....

Scruffy Fassy



Pondering the universe Fassy





Adorkable Fassy  (always a fave!)


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> *They are very private.  It's only because we have them under a microscope, analyzing every gesture and every word, that we even know about this nearly two-year relationship.  *And yes, she is allowed (or should be allowed) to mention the name of her partner  without being blamed for it, or to sit beside him at an event where both are nominated.  Why should this even be in question?  If you want to see a "real" fauxmance, see the silly Henry Cavill/Kaley Cuoco flurry of a couple of years ago.


This. And it's the reason why a photo with a chef becomes a PR stunt..



carmencrem said:


> Absolutely! People have no idea about how staged paps pics work, in a completely different way. Michael and Alicia act very "cold" in pap pics lately, since they've been on the spotlight that much. When they're photographed alone, not by paps, they look way more loved up (ex. walking in London). *With paps around they look pretty embarrassed*. Well, it's actually embarrassing to have 10 photographers taking pics at you while you walk the street.


It's actually obvious in some pics,and it's understandable. It's also funny how Alicia (always accused of being a "famewhore"..)  was the one who looked annoyed after the GG party when photographers started to call their names.



> They're also papped very very rarely compared to the time they spend together, according to sightings and things we come to know in different ways (fan pics and so on...).


This. I don't know why these two persons trapped in the fauxmance spend their personal time together(zero pap pics,articles, "leaked pics"),unless every person who has seen them in Paris,San Sebastian,NYC,Montreal,Barcelona,Italy London,doing shopping at Whole Foods,has been paid to post tweets or fan pics that only those who follow him closely have probably seen.




Just Askin said:


> Seriously?? You think Michael was being serious in that interview? Wow. Really?Did he say it somewhere else cos this is the only place I heard it said. We must be looking at him from completely different worlds.



Yes,it's obvious that he wasn't serious.. I like that this time he brought his father,while their mothers were present at the ceremony. And I'm pretty sure that Alicia didn't ask to walk the red carpet with him.. It's understandable that she wanted her parents with her and she looked very happy.



carmencrem said:


> Yes, that's absolutely true. Respect is the first thing. Nobody has to like someone or to be interested in someone.
> Before saying you don't like someone or saying this person isn't talented, at least watch his/her movies, please. Follow his/her career; otherwise your opinion is irrelevant. IA with you.


It'd be also nice if people knew the subject they want to discuss..


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> I want his job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400706


Blind Pilots!   



Selayang430 said:


> 16  weeks will make it close to end July. Hope he would spend  some time to have new pics for magazines. Most magazines are now recycling  his old pics from last year.
> Honestly he shall focus to promote AC as much as he can whatsoever. A great leap to him if AC can be successfully launched to a franchise.
> TLBO, while I like both of them, this type of film is not for the mass market. The film will be is in better position if can go to Venice Film Festival or Montreal Film Fest ( think is 3rd week of August )


The VFF woud be great for some buzz..  But with that release date it's difficult.



carmencrem said:


> Tlbo is more my kind of movie -the genre itself- than AC, but I'm super curious about AC for Michael 'most of all, then for the rest of the cast which is brilliant. I have great expectations for AC, while re TLBO I already know I'm gonna love it: it's my kind of movie, I loved the book, I adore Derek Cianfrance and the cast involved, the trailer moved me to tears.. I already love it.
> I think and HOPE TLBO will come to Venice or London, so I will be able to go there, I have places to stay in both the 2 places. I really hope it's gonna be in one of those two festivals. If it's going somewhere in the US I won't be able to go but it will be ok anyway, I'd be glad in any case. Same thing can be said for Weightless: I hope it's gonna be good, it looks like my kind of story + Malick is good (even tho I don't always love his movies) + the cast is amazing. I can see it too at the Venice Film Festival / TIFF.. Well, let's wait and see.
> AC is going to be at ComicCon this year! Right? So hopefully we'll have more photoshoots, interviews and videos of Michael, if he's going to be there. I can't wait!


Yes,I can see Weightless  at the Venice Festival. I don't think AC will be at Comic-Con.20th Century Fox said they  will skip it this year. 

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/07/02/jk-simmons-kung-fu-panda-3-justice-league-la-la-land


> For _The Snowman _(Oct. 13, 2017), which follows Detective Harry Hole (Michael Fassbender) in his investigation of a missing woman whose pink scarf is discovered wrapped around a snowman, Simmons was especially drawn to the cast and crew. “I was a fan of Tomas Alfredson and also of Rebecca [Ferguson] and Michael, and the character actually was a work in progress when I first signed on to do it,” says Simmons, who mostly worked with Ferguson and didn’t actually meet with Fassbender on the film. “I didn’t really know the source material at all, but friends of mine, who are much more literate than I am, were excited about…[Jo Nesbø’s] novels that it’s based on. Again, at the end of the day it’s a combination of an interesting script and good people to collaborate with.”




Cute pic


----------



## girlwhowaited

carmencrem said:


> Tlbo is more my kind of movie -the genre itself- than AC, but I'm super curious about AC for Michael 'most of all, then for the rest of the cast which is brilliant. I have great expectations for AC, while re TLBO I already know I'm gonna love it: it's my kind of movie, I loved the book, I adore Derek Cianfrance and the cast involved, the trailer moved me to tears.. I already love it.
> I think and HOPE TLBO will come to Venice or London, so I will be able to go there, I have places to stay in both the 2 places. I really hope it's gonna be in one of those two festivals. If it's going somewhere in the US I won't be able to go but it will be ok anyway, I'd be glad in any case. Same thing can be said for Weightless: I hope it's gonna be good, it looks like my kind of story + Malick is good (even tho I don't always love his movies) + the cast is amazing. I can see it too at the Venice Film Festival / TIFF.. Well, let's wait and see.
> AC is going to be at ComicCon this year! Right? So hopefully we'll have more photoshoots, interviews and videos of Michael, if he's going to be there. I can't wait!



You know when someone really needs an acting break when not even his fans can keep track of all the movies he has in post production/to be released.
The only ones we have dates so far is TLBO and AC, I want say The Snowman too but I don't remember the date. Weightless might be coming out this year with some film festival premieres this year, Trespass Against Us is probably going to a film festival too this year and I have also heard TLBO might premiere in Venice. I do hope he gets to all the festivals like he did in 2011 on a bike in a very relaxed way. Funny enough that his last break was right after he finished shooting Prometheus.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Just Askin said:


> This is Part 1 of The Trial and Retribution, Sins of The Father story. Michael Fassbender about 20:19 for those that like to go straight to Dessert lol



Also baby Carey Mulligan is in this. I think this is the worst he has ever looked on screen, that hair and that outfit were ridiculous.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Tlbo is more my kind of movie -the genre itself- than AC, but I'm super curious about AC for Michael 'most of all, then for the rest of the cast which is brilliant. I have great expectations for AC, while re TLBO I already know I'm gonna love it: it's my kind of movie, I loved the book, I adore Derek Cianfrance and the cast involved, the trailer moved me to tears.. I already love it.
> I think and HOPE TLBO will come to Venice or London, so I will be able to go there, I have places to stay in both the 2 places. I really hope it's gonna be in one of those two festivals. If it's going somewhere in the US I won't be able to go but it will be ok anyway, I'd be glad in any case. Same thing can be said for Weightless: I hope it's gonna be good, it looks like my kind of story + Malick is good (even tho I don't always love his movies) + the cast is amazing. I can see it too at the Venice Film Festival / TIFF.. Well, let's wait and see.
> AC is going to be at ComicCon this year! Right? So hopefully we'll have more photoshoots, interviews and videos of Michael, if he's going to be there. I can't wait!



AC might not be going to ComicCon. If this happens, Fox  and Michael shall have other plans to promote it. It really needs  to do well commercially. Following the lackluster box office performance of Warcraft, video games inspired movies do not have an easy day. 

Heard TLBO might be in VFF but the release date is overlapped with the festival date, a bit hard there. Weightless most likely will there too. I don't put much expectation on it . The movie is like has been in post production forever.


----------



## carmencrem

Without having any stills or trailer yet Weightless could be at VFF anyways? You think so? It looks so weird to me. 
Some Italian cinema magazines still talk and hope about TLBO, some others about weightless.. We won't know before July 28th


----------



## Just Askin

ttp://www.restlesstymes.com/post/147001955501/what-a-cutie-michaelfassbender-x 
                                                                                                                                                              Just saw this for first time awwww, luv it. Enjoyed all the posts last night. On the assignment grind again tonight so...pretty reward incentives  for my breaks are always a good thing lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> ttp://www.restlesstymes.com/post/147001955501/what-a-cutie-michaelfassbender-x
> Just saw this for first time awwww, luv it. Enjoyed all the posts last night. On the assignment grind again tonight so...pretty reward incentives  for my breaks are always a good thing lol



I can't with him. He's soooo[emoji24] I really can't.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> *Without having any stills or trailer yet Weightless could be at VFF anyways? *You think so? It looks so weird to me.
> Some Italian cinema magazines still talk and hope about TLBO, some others about weightless.. We won't know before July 28th


Yes. It's irrelevant. If it's selected,we'll surely see something (trailer,stills).


----------



## Just Askin

http://fassytears.tumblr.com/post/147019071368/fassy-sunglasses
















Needing the sunshine this morning


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

NEW POSTER FOR TLBO!! [emoji91][emoji169] gorgeous!


----------



## carmencrem

Ahah we posted at the same time!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3402326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW POSTER FOR TLBO!! [emoji91][emoji169] gorgeous!



I posted another one - HD in Alicia's thread. The poster is so good!!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I posted another one - HD in Alicia's thread. The poster is so good!!



When I first saw it I freaked out!!! [emoji24][emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

and this one!!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> When I first saw it I freaked out!!! [emoji24][emoji177]



I posted it to a non-English site, the response is overwhelming positive.


----------



## Selayang430

When he was really young .......


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...a/news-story/a18d5dbab21f485fb0380a19e846b51e Michael was dining with Alicia, Matt Damon and Ridley Scott at a sushi restaurant few days ago!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> When he was really young .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402337



Oh my he was so cute! That spot is so funny!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...a/news-story/a18d5dbab21f485fb0380a19e846b51e Michael was dining with Alicia, Matt Damon and Ridley Scott at a sushi restaurant few days ago!



This Aussie daily telegraph ...don't know what to say about them. They disclosed many but never have a single pic! Thought I bet they won't talk big like some gossip magazines.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> This Aussie daily telegraph ...don't know what to say about them. They disclosed many but never have a single pic! Thought I bet they won't talk big like some gossip magazines.



True this is s*** :/ i hope to find some pics later. But this is not a big news or something weird, so i see no point in being a fake story.. There's nothing exciting about his news, it's just nice to know that. Matt is a true star, btw! A lil bit spoiled


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> True this is s*** :/ i hope to find some pics later. But this is not a big news or something weird, so i see no point in being a fake story.. There's nothing exciting about his news, it's just nice to know that. Matt is a true star, btw! A lil bit spoiled



Already suspect they will have dinner with Matt Damon and Ridley Scott. It is unusual if they didn't ! Just don't know who footed the bill - I bet it was Matt.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Already suspect they will have dinner with Matt Damon and Ridley Scott. It is unusual if they didn't ! Just don't know who footed the bill - I bet it was Matt.



I think yes! Reading the article I got that impression. Btw that's what I was expecting: Matt is good friend with Ridley and they were both in Sydney. Ridley is working with Michael, Matt was promoting with Alicia, Alicia is Michael's girlfriend.. They dined together! It's one of the most expected things  glad they did. I don't need pics to believe they had dinner out, I'd need pics to believe they were flying riding dragons [emoji23] btw I looked at the menu and .. Gosh I'm vegan but that was great!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I think yes! Reading the article I got that impression. Btw that's what I was expecting: Matt is good friend with Ridley and they were both in Sydney. Ridley is working with Michael, Matt was promoting with Alicia, Alicia is Michael's girlfriend.. They dined together! It's one of the most expected things  glad they did. I don't need pics to believe they had dinner out, I'd need pics to believe they were flying riding dragons [emoji23] btw I looked at the menu and .. Gosh I'm vegan but that was great!



He would invite more than one guest, not the "I look at you you look at me" kind of 2 pax dinner. Lol. He also "took away " to eat for his journey to Seoul. 
The sushi looks salivating. Australia sure a fantastic place to eat sushi for its vast coastline with plenty of sea products


----------



## carmencrem

http://m.smh.com.au/entertainment/m...s-bourne-and-proof-saved-20160706-gpzl4k.html also found this one, who says again Michael was At the Bourne premiere.. Nothing new.. But then clarify he's not in NZ, he was in NZ at the beginning of the shooting


----------



## girlwhowaited

It only took them forever to finally give us a poster but it's so gorgeous it was worth the wait.

Not surprised at all Michael, Alicia, Matt and Ridley were out to dinner, Ridley loves dinner parties and I think he became good friends with Matt after The Martian. 

Michael is always going to her premieres, no surprise there, Ex Machina and TOY in NY. The one from Cannes and now Jason Bourne.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://m.smh.com.au/entertainment/m...s-bourne-and-proof-saved-20160706-gpzl4k.html also found this one, who says again Michael was At the Bourne premiere.. Nothing new.. But then clarify he's not in NZ, he was in NZ at the beginning of the shooting



Thanks for sharing. Agreed with you the first stage of filming was in NZ then moved to Australia. Remember read an article that the final stage of filming is in fox studio in Sydney.


----------



## carmencrem

2 new stills from Assassins Creed! Whoah!!! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## FassbenderLover

I read that article about that sighting. Where are the pics? The same dailytelegraph that said Michael was "supposedly" at the Bourne screening, without any proof, is now saying Matt, Michael and Ridley had sushi and no one saw them? Again, no proof. They spoke to the chef and even tho Matt requested a special dish you'd think the chef would come over and they have a little conversation going but nothing, not even a pic with the actors. Wow. None of the other diners and staff saw them? Spoke to them? Tweeted about it or posted on instagram? Hmm.
I find it very intriguing that despite how far technology has come and in most countries almost everybody has a smart phone or a camera, no one took a pic of them. Just like how only 1 person saw Michael at the Bourne screening even tho the place was so crowded.
Michael's movie premiered there few months ago, Bourne premiered there yet no one recognized them. Not to mention Prometheus 2 is being filmed there. No one in that restaurant saw them? Unless the only people who are allowed to take pics of them are the paps. Btw, the same article said Matt "supposedly" had dinner there Monday. There goes that word again. Its safe to call bs on this article


----------



## mchris55

Receipts.

And where's Paula? Is she still part of the team, because Varg PR is an imbecilic disaster.

That poster is horrible too. They both look a mess AND they are not even looking at one another (where is the love?). Bring on the promo, and remember, all the talk shows are going dark right before it opens because of the holiday AND because the new Nielsen book starts after Labor Day. Good luck.


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> That poster is horrible too. They both look a mess AND they are not even looking at one another (where is the love?). Bring on the promo, and remember, all the talk shows are going dark right before it opens because of the holiday AND because the new Nielsen book starts after Labor Day. Good luck.



Is this meant to be a parody of the showmance point of view?  It's very funny, if so!


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> Is this meant to be a parody of the showmance point of view?  It's very funny, if so!


No.


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol why do i find this exchange ^^^^^ so hilarious


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol why do i find this exchange ^^^^^ so hilarious



Because it is. [emoji41]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

Ooooohhh I LOVE that poster!  About time,too!  Gorgeous - I can feel the heat emanating from it.  I love that the focus is Michael and Alicia's characters and that's it.  No lighthouse.  No baby.  No Hannah character.  It's. All. About. Them.  I think it's perfect.


----------



## JaneWT

I wish there were more details of the TLBO from Alicia's Vogue interview, but never mind.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I wish there were more details of the TLBO from Alicia's Vogue interview, but never mind.



I talked to another girl who saw it on Twitter. She couldn't  reveal anything but she told me she loved it and they were very very very great. Overwhelming interpretations. I have big hopes [emoji57]


----------



## JaneWT

And those Assassin's Creed stills - wow again - Michael's in terrific shape!  I really love that costume.  I hope they start ramping up the publicity for AC in the next couple of months - it is going to need all the push it can get with the Rogue One release at a similar time.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> I talked to another girl who saw it on Twitter. She couldn't  reveal anything but she told me she loved it and they were very very very great. Overwhelming interpretations. I have big hopes [emoji57]


   That's good to read - thanks!  I think I saw your public tweet but I didn't see where the woman (she was French, wasn't she?) said they were great.  Was this a private conversation?  I am looking forward to this film of Michael's more than any other and the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## JaneWT

Actually, there _is _one thing I dislike about that TLBO poster: the words "Academy Award Nominee" Michael Fassbender besides "Academy Award _winners"_ Alicia and Rachel.  It just illustrates the ridiculous farce that is the Oscars.  I mean, Alicia and Rachel are good actresses, but I don't think they're comparable to Michael.   And I'm ignoring gender, here.   When you consider all of the phenomenal performances that Michael has given, the fact that he hasn't actually won an Oscar is risible.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Actually, there _is _one thing I dislike about that TLBO poster: the words "Academy Award Nominee" Michael Fassbender besides "Academy Award _winners"_ Alicia and Rachel.  It just illustrates the ridiculous farce that is the Oscars.  I mean, Alicia and Rachel are good actresses, but I don't think they're comparable to Michael.   And I'm ignoring gender, here.   When you consider all of the phenomenal performances that Michael has given, the fact that he hasn't actually won an Oscar is risible.



Yeah IA. It's a matter of luck or fate.. I mean, obviously Alicia and Rachel are amazing actress -I prefer Alicia, I find her nicer and I know her better, but Rachel is good as well obviously!- but Michael is nothing less than them. Obviously. 
This is his turn, let me say it. It's his moment, come on! He deserves it, and this movie could be his great chance! His role is pretty complicated, a man conflicted between love and duty, with a difficult past and a tormented personality. I really root for him already! Btw that girl just told me the movie was very great (!), the actors were excellent and their chemistry too. She liked it, and I think she's hoping for his Oscar too, I got this feeling, but she didn't say anything else cause she couldn't.

Re AC: it will be at comic con. I just don't know if Michael will attend. Covenant seems to be endlesssss


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> And those Assassin's Creed stills - wow again - Michael's in terrific shape!  I really love that costume.  I hope they start ramping up the publicity for AC in the next couple of months - it is going to need all the push it can get with the Rogue One release at a similar time.



And God, yes! Michael is so gorgeous in that pic! I could watch him everyday, as Kate Winslet said.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> This is his turn, let me say it. It's his moment, come on! He deserves it, and this movie could be his great chance! His role is pretty complicated, a man conflicted between love and duty, with a difficult past and a tormented personality. I really root for him already!


Much as I am looking forward to TLBO, as I have said before, I have a feeling it won't be an awards contender.  It just isn't ringing the bells for me - be that a bit of a lack of buzz, no festival showing, long lead time, whatever.  I am hoping that I enjoy the film, that Michael's performance is appreciated and that it is a well-liked human love story/drama.  Anything else is a bonus, really.


----------



## Flatsy

JaneWT said:


> Much as I am looking forward to TLBO, as I have said before, I have a feeling it won't be an awards contender.  It just isn't ringing the bells for me - be that a bit of a lack of buzz, no festival showing, long lead time, whatever.  I am hoping that I enjoy the film, that Michael's performance is appreciated and that it is a well-liked human love story/drama.  Anything else is a bonus, really.


I agree.  I will be pleasantly surprised if it gets any awards attention, and I don't think it was made specifically for that.  It's a romantic drama that should appeal to women and will probably do well on DVD/On Demand.  That's what I'm expecting of it.

What I find particularly amusing about this absurd theory that Michael and Alicia have staged a 2-year PR relationship to promote this movie is that it's not a particularly important movie to either of their careers and I don't think they are even going to bother doing much promotion for it.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> I agree.  I will be pleasantly surprised if it gets any awards attention, and I don't think it was made specifically for that.  It's a romantic drama that should appeal to women and will probably do well on DVD/On Demand.  That's what I'm expecting of it.
> 
> What I find particularly amusing about this absurd theory that Michael and Alicia have staged a 2-year PR relationship to promote this movie is that it's not a particularly important movie to either of their careers and I don't think they are even going to bother doing much promotion for it.



IA with this. 100%. It isn't even an opinion, it's a fact. This wasn't a "letsmakeanoscarcontender" movie, at first. Except for the production company and the buzz going around now I thought it looked like an independent movie, one of those low budget ones, on the other hand, as usual with those movies, very interesting, deep, emotionally involving.. 
But Derek Cianfrance is an amazing director loved and prised by experts, the cast is perfect and the interpretations will surely be overwhelming: look at the characters, their personalities. 
I don't totally agree about the kind of audience this movie could attract: I think Tom's character is very masculine and lives in this limbo between his past as a soldier and his present as a father, is in love with a woman he can't fully satisfy cause she deserves more than what he could give her (life in a lighthouse far from her family etc) but she doesn't want anything else but him and his company. He's conflicted and this conflict comes out even louder when they keep the baby. The movie deals with different topics and feelings: from love to death, sense of guilt, loneliness, choices... You have a point on the motherhood topic: yeah, it can be more appealing for women, but well I don't want to split the audience in genders.. I think any sensitive person could like it, it's a very great story, classic love story (which was a big missing in Michael's career except for Jane Eyre) with deep emotional involvement in some emotionally strong issues.
In the end, it could have come out something incredibly breathtaking (and I do think so): just think about his possible performance as Tom and hers as Isabel.

Btw of course this movie wasn't born to be an Oscar contender, it should have come out before, then they didn't even know in which countries and when, the trailer came out just 3 months ago, the first still 4 months ago.. 
Same happened with Blue Valentine: a gorgeous movie who didn't have the recognition it deserved.
I have big hopes for this one and I still expect it to be at VFF/LondonFF or something for sure.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> IA with this. 100%. It isn't even an opinion, it's a fact. This wasn't a "letsmakeanoscarcontender" movie, at first. Except for the production company and the buzz going around now I thought it looked like an independent movie, one of those low budget ones, on the other hand, as usual with those movies, very interesting, deep, emotionally involving..
> But Derek Cianfrance is an amazing director loved and prised by experts, the cast is perfect and the interpretations will surely be overwhelming: look at the characters, their personalities.
> I don't totally agree about the kind of audience this movie could attract: I think Tom's character is very masculine and lives in this limbo between his past as a soldier and his present as a father, is in love with a woman he can't fully satisfy cause she deserves more than what he could give her (life in a lighthouse far from her family etc) but she doesn't want anything else but him and his company. He's conflicted and this conflict comes out even louder when they keep the baby. The movie deals with different topics and feelings: from love to death, sense of guilt, loneliness, choices... You have a point on the motherhood topic: yeah, it can be more appealing for women, but well I don't want to split the audience in genders.. I think any sensitive person could like it, it's a very great story, classic love story (which was a big missing in Michael's career except for Jane Eyre) with deep emotional involvement in some emotionally strong issues.
> In the end, it could have come out something incredibly breathtaking (and I do think so): just think about his possible performance as Tom and hers as Isabel.
> 
> Btw of course this movie wasn't born to be an Oscar contender, it should have come out before, then they didn't even know in which countries and when, the trailer came out just 3 months ago, the first still 4 months ago..
> Same happened with Blue Valentine: a gorgeous movie who didn't have the recognition it deserved.
> I have big hopes for this one and I still expect it to be at VFF/LondonFF or something for sure.



The Disney n Dreamwork who are responsible to market n distribute this movie is a big letdown due to many reasons. If they don't push for it then awards buzz won't be happening. This is the main obstacle , not about the quality of the film.
Going to film festival, be an award contender are all bonus.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> IA with this. 100%. It isn't even an opinion, it's a fact. This wasn't a "letsmakeanoscarcontender" movie, at first. Except for the production company and the buzz going around now I thought it looked like an independent movie, one of those low budget ones, on the other hand, as usual with those movies, very interesting, deep, emotionally involving..
> But Derek Cianfrance is an amazing director loved and prised by experts, the cast is perfect and the interpretations will surely be overwhelming: look at the characters, their personalities.
> I don't totally agree about the kind of audience this movie could attract: I think Tom's character is very masculine and lives in this limbo between his past as a soldier and his present as a father, is in love with a woman he can't fully satisfy cause she deserves more than what he could give her (life in a lighthouse far from her family etc) but she doesn't want anything else but him and his company. He's conflicted and this conflict comes out even louder when they keep the baby. The movie deals with different topics and feelings: from love to death, sense of guilt, loneliness, choices... You have a point on the motherhood topic: yeah, it can be more appealing for women, but well I don't want to split the audience in genders.. I think any sensitive person could like it, it's a very great story, classic love story (which was a big missing in Michael's career except for Jane Eyre) with deep emotional involvement in some emotionally strong issues.
> In the end, it could have come out something incredibly breathtaking (and I do think so): just think about his possible performance as Tom and hers as Isabel.
> 
> Btw of course this movie wasn't born to be an Oscar contender, it should have come out before, then they didn't even know in which countries and when, the trailer came out just 3 months ago, the first still 4 months ago..
> Same happened with Blue Valentine: a gorgeous movie who didn't have the recognition it deserved.
> I have big hopes for this one and I still expect it to be at VFF/LondonFF or something for sure.



I agree; this film was made as a passion project by Cianfrance and ended up as a real life passion between Michael and Alicia [emoji177]. I'm still cautiously optimistic that it will attract awards for performances at least but it doesn't really matter if it doesn't. Like many many people I loved the book and can't wait to see the film. I noticed on TLBO movie's FB the trailer has exceeded over 2.1 million views: 

So I think there is a lot of interest and anticipation for it, and the comments are overwhelmingly positive and excited for it, mostly from females ..... but we know the ladies drag their men along to see films [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I agree; this film was made as a passion project by Cianfrance and ended up as a real life passion between Michael and Alicia [emoji177]. I'm still cautiously optimistic that it will attract awards for performances at least but it doesn't really matter if it doesn't. Like many many people I loved the book and can't wait to see the film. I noticed on TLBO movie's FB the trailer has exceeded over 2.1 million views:
> 
> So I think there is a lot of interest and anticipation for it, and the comments are overwhelmingly positive and excited for it, mostly from females ..... but we know the ladies drag their men along to see films [emoji6]




Haha of course! Well it's a heartbreaking and breathtaking love story. One of the things that really caught me was Michael being in this movie. I mean, he's perfect for Tom's role: he has the look, the ability to play very conflicted soul and the bitter-sweetness. Perfect. Alicia obviously is a perfect Isabel and Rachel a perfect Hannah as well, but Michael is the strongest thing in this film, the actor I'm more curious about: he hasn't done many romances lately, it was about time! I think what appealed him about this character were his tormented feeling, his double nature and the strong feeling that connected him to Isabel and the baby. He's never been a loving father before, except for Apocalypse (in which we all know how good he was!).. I'm so curious. [emoji76] it's coming out in Italy too on February 16.


----------



## carmencrem

THIS! [emoji1316][emoji173]️ partially new look inside TLBO


----------



## Just Askin

Possible spoilers. Excerpt from the book TLBO. Can not wait for this film.


----------



## Just Askin

http://uproxx.com/gammasquad/assassins-creed-michael-fassbender-shirtless/



Let's hope they are proved wrong.


----------



## Just Askin

Double post..empty space to fill so...Michael in Ireland...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3403589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double post..empty space to fill so...Michael in Ireland...



Yes!!! I saw it, this is from summer 2014 with family and friends in Ireland! So cute. [emoji57] he's the coolest -obviously.


----------



## carmencrem

Can't help- I ADORE this movie!


----------



## carmencrem

and this: another old but gold [emoji1316][emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Yes!!! I saw it, this is from summer 2014 with family and friends in Ireland! So cute. [emoji57] he's the coolest -obviously.


Can't say from when but definitely older than that. Sure I saw it at least 3-4 yrs ago. Not sure.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Possible spoilers. Excerpt from the book TLBO. Can not wait for this film.
> View attachment 3403557
> View attachment 3403558
> View attachment 3403559



I'm literally dying to see the movie, I've been waiting for it for ages. I love this parts about Tom's childhood and his inability to open up about his past and obviously how It affects his adult life and behaviour towards the mother of the baby girl they keep. Being him is so difficult. Gosh I hope we're going to have more stills and clips from the movie nowwwww


----------



## aprilmayjune

replacing inaccurate post with pretty poster, mea culpa homies


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> guys WC is TWELVE
> 
> i'm laughing so hard i can't breathe



We don't even need to discuss this, seriously. I wish I had the same time to waste that she has, whichever age she is lol x1000000.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> We don't even need to discuss this, seriously. I wish I had the same time to waste that she has, lol x1000000.


god no, i don't want to discuss it AT ALL. just wasn't sure what the overlap between here and tumblr is


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> god no, i don't want to discuss it AT ALL. just wasn't sure what the overlap between here and tumblr is





	

		
			
		

		
	
 best comment


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> god no, i don't want to discuss it AT ALL. just wasn't sure what the overlap between here and tumblr is


At least that would be some excuse for the demented behaviour , the insane Vikander envy, the obcessive old man hang up and the atrocious use of English, she trys so hard to sound smart, Bless. Best leave Fassbender to the grown ups.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> At least that would be some excuse for the demented behaviour , the insane Vikander envy, the obcessive old man hang up and the atrocious use of English, she trys so hard to sound smart, Bless.


Honestly that "blogger" has nothing to do with Michael fassbender and I think discussing her/him on his thread is pretty offensive towards him. I love him and I feel bad for him when I see his name associated to that "blog".. So, let me just say..LETS STARE AT THIS HANDSOME MAN FOR THE REST OF THE DAY
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3403717


----------



## carmencrem

why do I always have lots of problems posting pics? Lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

okay is michael friends with tom hiddleston, who i think is also in australia now? i don't know enough about either of them

but the idea of him hanging out with taylor swift is so bizarre i kind of hope it happens


----------



## Just Askin

The Fassbender bit.There are 6 parts to this. Quite Funny. Some fans just lose all sense of reality


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> okay is michael friends with tom hiddleston, who i think is also in australia now? i don't know enough about either of them
> 
> but the idea of him hanging out with taylor swift is so bizarre i kind of hope it happens



Nope.. For what I know Tom is a huge fan of Michael but they're not friends, I don't even know if they actually know each other personally. Tom is there to shoot Thor btw!


----------



## Just Askin

Didn't know about Thor. Love how things have been working out film wise for Australia the last few years. Low location cost and excellent local crew talent seem to be paying off. Think we're gonna start seeing lots more premieres their. Remember reading this scenario was going to be a strong possibility, about 3 yrs ago. Good for them.


----------



## Morgane

Flatsy said:


> I agree.  I will be pleasantly surprised if it gets any awards attention, and I don't think it was made specifically for that.  It's a romantic drama that should appeal to women and will probably do well on DVD/On Demand.  That's what I'm expecting of it.
> 
> What I find particularly amusing about this absurd theory that *Michael and Alicia have staged a 2-year PR relationship to promote this movie is that it's not a particularly important movie to either of their careers *and I don't think they are even going to bother doing much promotion for it.


That's the current theory. Some months ago the PR  relationship should have made them relevant for the awards season.. We've seen dozens of pap strolls..  Personally speaking,I remember a few photos leaving the Golden Globes party and and the  LV pre-Bafta party..




carmencrem said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...a/news-story/a18d5dbab21f485fb0380a19e846b51e Michael was dining with Alicia, Matt Damon and Ridley Scott at a sushi restaurant few days ago!


Thanks.   Honestly,the fact that every person who recognizes them/him/her is supposed to take pics is creepy. What is funny is that if someone takes a pic,she/he's probably on someone's payroll. If they  pose with a chef,that's a carefully staged stunt for the few people who follow them closely. 
If a person says that she was dining with them,it's not true because "we want receipts" . It's normal to take pics of people who are dining and everyone apparently should be interested in taking pics of random celebrities..  That girl who posted on twitter that she  saw them in London "looking affectionate" was accused  of lying by a certain someone on tumblr because she didn't take a photo..  and she is not even a "fan".
I know that I would never take a photo of an actor who is sitting behind me,who can possibly see that I'm photographing him. Sometimes people recognize an actor,an actress,they post something on twitter but they are not interested in taking photos. It's very simple.
The article says that it was a _private _dinner. I doubt that  many people saw them and I really doubt that every chef or staff member tweets about their famous clientele.



JaneWT said:


> Ooooohhh I LOVE that poster!  About time,too!  Gorgeous - I can feel the heat emanating from it.  *I love that the focus is Michael and Alicia's characters and that's it. * No lighthouse.  No baby.  No Hannah character.  It's. All. About. Them.  I think it's perfect.


Yes,I also liked that.


----------



## mchris55

With that poster and that first look video, they might as well call this film "Sandy and Danny drown themselves in the Ocean instead of attending their senior year at Rydell High". WTH kind of marketing is this? For the end of summer? Good luck.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> With that poster and that first look video, they might as well call this film* "Sandy and Danny drown themselves in the Ocean instead of attending their senior year at Rydell High"*. WTH kind of marketing is this? For the end of summer? Good luck.



brb using this forever to describe everything even remotely sad


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> The Fassbender bit.There are 6 parts to this. Quite Funny. Some fans just lose all sense of reality




Uh Ahahah! I love this one too


----------



## mchris55

Theft is a crime. These people did not find a bag of money on a boat. They found a human. A human and a dead man, therefore a mother had to be somewhere. They did not adopt her, they stole her. This is not a romantic story, it is a story about two felons.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> IA with this. 100%. It isn't even an opinion, it's a fact. *This wasn't a "letsmakeanoscarcontender" movie,* at first. Except for the production company and the buzz going around now I thought it looked like an independent movie, one of those low budget ones, on the other hand, as usual with those movies, very interesting, deep, emotionally involving..


It's not his approach to filmmakimg.  Someone was surprised that he was adapting the book,but this is perfect material for him. I think that those who don't know his movies and expect something like The Notebook  will be disappointed (probably).



Selayang430 said:


> The Disney n Dreamwork who are responsible to market n distribute this movie is a big letdown due to many reasons. If they don't push for it then awards buzz won't be happening. This is the main obstacle , not about the quality of the film.
> Going to film festival, be an award contender are all bonus.


I agree that Disney is not the right distributor for this. Fox Searchlight and Focus would have been perfect. Anyway,their contract with DreamWorks expires in August,so I don't think they can move it.



> View attachment 3403579
> View attachment 3403581
> 
> Let's hope they are proved wrong.


As always,clickbait headlines.. Corre probably meant  that regardless of how much money it makes, Ubisoft won't be seeing much of it. Anyway,the original article has been updated:



> Following this story's publication, Ubisoft contacted MCV to say that - marketing benefits notwithstanding - the purpose of the Assassin's Creed movie is to make a good film, first and foremost:
> 
> _"Ubisoft's core vision is to create top quality entertainment and experiences. For the Assassin’s Creed film, we have worked closely with our partners at New Regency and 20th Century Fox as well as the talented cast and production team from the very beginning to ensure we deliver a quality experience to ours fans. We strongly believe the Assassin’s Creed brand has this cross-over appeal that will please both video games fans and movie goers."_


http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/ubis...in-s-creed-are-not-about-making-money/0169446


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> brb using this forever to describe everything even remotely sad








	

		
			
		

		
	
don't be sad anymore!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.mcvuk.com/news/read/ubis...in-s-creed-are-not-about-making-money/0169446 this.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> Theft is a crime. These people did not find a bag of money on a boat. They found a human. A human and a dead man, therefore a mother had to be somewhere. They did not adopt her, they stole her. This is not a romantic story, it is a story about two felons.


okay but when are we going to get THIS movie? that'd be ****ing brilliant. i'd watch that. hardened felons find a baby girl in a boat, gradually reform as they raise her, go from robbing banks on the mainland for her college fund to not robbing banks at all bc how will we see our baby graduate if we're in jail tom, and one day she discovers their secret past???

but seriously, read the book


----------



## Just Askin

From February. From a proper paper.
https://www.theguardian.com/film/vi...ns-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-trailer


----------



## mchris55

I read the book. Assumptions don't help anyone. If you kidnap a child you are a felon.


----------



## Just Askin

*Review*
"Irresistible...seductive...a high concept plot that keeps you riveted from the first page." —Sara Nelson, _O_, the Oprah magazine 

“An extraordinary and heart-rending book about good people, tragic decisions and the beauty found in each of them.” —Markus Zusak, author of _The Book Thief_ 

“M.L. Stedman’s _The Light Between Oceans _is a beautiful novel about isolation and courage in the face of enormous loss. It gets into your heart stealthily, until you stop hoping the characters will make different choices and find you can only watch, transfixed, as every conceivable choice becomes an impossible one. I couldn’t look away from the page and then I couldn’t see it, through tears. It’s a stunning debut.” —Maile Meloy, author of _Both Ways Is the Only Way I Want It_ 

“M.L. Stedman, a spectacularly sure storyteller, swept me to a remote island nearly a century ago, where a lighthouse keeper and his wife make a choice that shatters many lives, including their own. This is a novel in which justice for one character means another’s tragic loss, and we care desperately for both. Reading _The Light Between Oceans_ is a total-immersion experience, extraordinarily moving.” —Monica Ali, author of _Brick Lane_and_ Untold Story_ 

“Haunting...Stedman draws the reader into her emotionally complex story right from the beginning, with lush descriptions of this savage and beautiful landscape, and vivid characters with whom we can readily empathize. Hers is a stunning and memorable debut.” —_Booklist_, starred review 

“[Stedman sets] the stage beautifully to allow for a heart-wrenching moral dilemma to play out... Most impressive is the subtle yet profound maturation of Isabel and Tom as characters.” —_Publishers Weekly_, starred review 

“The miraculous arrival of a child in the life of a barren couple delivers profound love but also the seeds of destruction. Moral dilemmas don’t come more exquisite than the one around which Australian novelist Stedman constructs her debut.” —_Kirkus Reviews_, starred review 

“This heartbreaking debut from M L Stedman is a gem of a book that you'll have trouble putting down” —_Good Housekeeping_ 

“This fine, suspenseful debut explores desperation, morality, and loss, and considers the damaging ways in which we store our private sorrows, and the consequences of such terrible secrets.” —_Martha Stewart Whole Living_ 

“As time passes the harder the decision becomes to undo and the more towering is its impact. This is the story of its terrible consequences. But it is also a description of the extraordinary, sustaining power of a marriage to bind two people together in love, through the most emotionally harrowing circumstances.” —Victoria Moore, _The Daily Mail_ 

“A love story that is both persuasive and tender…” —Elizabeth Buchan, _The Sunday Times_ (UK) 

“What an extraordinary book this is. Tom, traumatised on the western front, takes a job as lighthouse keeper on Janus Rock, 100 miles off the Australian coast between the Indian and Southern oceans, where he hopes that the vast surrounding emptiness will bring him peace. When after three years and as many miscarriages his wife hears a baby's cry and discovers a dead man and a baby in a washed up dinghy, she feels her prayers have been answered. The ensuing tragedy is as inevitable as Hardy at his most doom-laden. And as unforgettable.” —Sue Arnold, _Guardian_ 

“Lyrical…Stedman’s debut signals a career certain to deliver future treasures.” ( _People_) 

“A beautifully delineated tale of love and loss, right and wrong, and what we will do for the happiness of those most dear.” (Tova Beiser_The Boston Globe_) 

“Elegantly rendered…heart-wrenching…the relationship between Tom and Isabel, in particular, is beautifully drawn.” (Elysa Gardner_USA Today_) 

Told with the authoritative simplicity of a fable…Stedman’s intricate descriptions of the craggy Australian coastline and her easy mastery of an old-time provincial vernacular are engrossing. As the couple at the lighthouse are drawn into and increasingly tragic set of consequences, these remote, strange lives are rendered immediate and familiar.” ( _The New Yorker_) 

“Sublimely written, poetic in its intensity and frailty…This is a simply beautiful story that deserves the praise and wide audience it’s receiving. A stunning debut from a new voice that I can’t wait to hear again.” (Karen Brooks, author of Illumination)

So lots of reviews. Everyone I know that has 'actually' read the book agrees and can not wait to see it on screen. I'm sure I saw someone describe it as 'stupid and boring', can't remember who but since the review/comment had absolutely no analytical substance I doubt they read more than the blurb.


----------



## Just Askin

...and Magneto and Macbeth are murderers, Epps was a racist, rapist disgusting human being  and Connor was a paedophile! All great films with characters portrayed by a great actor.....completely baffled by the comments


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> *Review*
> "Irresistible...seductive...a high concept plot that keeps you riveted from the first page." —Sara Nelson, _O_, the Oprah magazine
> 
> “An extraordinary and heart-rending book about good people, tragic decisions and the beauty found in each of them.” —Markus Zusak, author of _The Book Thief_
> 
> “M.L. Stedman’s _The Light Between Oceans _is a beautiful novel about isolation and courage in the face of enormous loss. It gets into your heart stealthily, until you stop hoping the characters will make different choices and find you can only watch, transfixed, as every conceivable choice becomes an impossible one. I couldn’t look away from the page and then I couldn’t see it, through tears. It’s a stunning debut.” —Maile Meloy, author of _Both Ways Is the Only Way I Want It_
> 
> “M.L. Stedman, a spectacularly sure storyteller, swept me to a remote island nearly a century ago, where a lighthouse keeper and his wife make a choice that shatters many lives, including their own. This is a novel in which justice for one character means another’s tragic loss, and we care desperately for both. Reading _The Light Between Oceans_ is a total-immersion experience, extraordinarily moving.” —Monica Ali, author of _Brick Lane_and_ Untold Story_
> 
> “Haunting...Stedman draws the reader into her emotionally complex story right from the beginning, with lush descriptions of this savage and beautiful landscape, and vivid characters with whom we can readily empathize. Hers is a stunning and memorable debut.” —_Booklist_, starred review
> 
> “[Stedman sets] the stage beautifully to allow for a heart-wrenching moral dilemma to play out... Most impressive is the subtle yet profound maturation of Isabel and Tom as characters.” —_Publishers Weekly_, starred review
> 
> “The miraculous arrival of a child in the life of a barren couple delivers profound love but also the seeds of destruction. Moral dilemmas don’t come more exquisite than the one around which Australian novelist Stedman constructs her debut.” —_Kirkus Reviews_, starred review
> 
> “This heartbreaking debut from M L Stedman is a gem of a book that you'll have trouble putting down” —_Good Housekeeping_
> 
> “This fine, suspenseful debut explores desperation, morality, and loss, and considers the damaging ways in which we store our private sorrows, and the consequences of such terrible secrets.” —_Martha Stewart Whole Living_
> 
> “As time passes the harder the decision becomes to undo and the more towering is its impact. This is the story of its terrible consequences. But it is also a description of the extraordinary, sustaining power of a marriage to bind two people together in love, through the most emotionally harrowing circumstances.” —Victoria Moore, _The Daily Mail_
> 
> “A love story that is both persuasive and tender…” —Elizabeth Buchan, _The Sunday Times_ (UK)
> 
> “What an extraordinary book this is. Tom, traumatised on the western front, takes a job as lighthouse keeper on Janus Rock, 100 miles off the Australian coast between the Indian and Southern oceans, where he hopes that the vast surrounding emptiness will bring him peace. When after three years and as many miscarriages his wife hears a baby's cry and discovers a dead man and a baby in a washed up dinghy, she feels her prayers have been answered. The ensuing tragedy is as inevitable as Hardy at his most doom-laden. And as unforgettable.” —Sue Arnold, _Guardian_
> 
> “Lyrical…Stedman’s debut signals a career certain to deliver future treasures.” ( _People_)
> 
> “A beautifully delineated tale of love and loss, right and wrong, and what we will do for the happiness of those most dear.” (Tova Beiser_The Boston Globe_)
> 
> “Elegantly rendered…heart-wrenching…the relationship between Tom and Isabel, in particular, is beautifully drawn.” (Elysa Gardner_USA Today_)
> 
> Told with the authoritative simplicity of a fable…Stedman’s intricate descriptions of the craggy Australian coastline and her easy mastery of an old-time provincial vernacular are engrossing. As the couple at the lighthouse are drawn into and increasingly tragic set of consequences, these remote, strange lives are rendered immediate and familiar.” ( _The New Yorker_)
> 
> “Sublimely written, poetic in its intensity and frailty…This is a simply beautiful story that deserves the praise and wide audience it’s receiving. A stunning debut from a new voice that I can’t wait to hear again.” (Karen Brooks, author of Illumination)
> 
> So lots of reviews. Everyone I know that has 'actually' read the book agrees and can not wait to see it on screen. I'm sure I saw someone describe it as 'stupid and boring', can't remember who but since the review/comment had absolutely no analytical substance I doubt they read more than the blurb.



I finished it in 2 days and I was literally drowning in my own tears reading the last 100 pages. It moved something really deep inside my heart like not many book did with me, and I'm a good reader.
I gave it to my mom: same reaction; I gave it to 4 friends (not only girls): they all liked it and felt incredibly involved, moved and conflicted as if they really were Tom and Isabel in the end -which, for me, are the ones who should be called "parents" of Lucy in the end: without them she wouldn't have had the happy childhood she had, loved by an entire family who had lost everything before her arrive-. I have something like 10 people that want to see it with me now, and I'm so happy and proud  
I haven't found another book like TLBO yet, it got me so so much. I'm gonna read it again before the movie comes out and i don't even think I'll be able to wait until the London release cause I'm too curious and I'll see it in some ways before; then...cinema [emoji57]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3403754
> View attachment 3403757
> View attachment 3403758
> View attachment 3403760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't be sad anymore!


Love, love, love his blond tips in the first pic.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Love, love, love his blond tips in the first pic.



Yeah! Same. He was so illegally gorgeous and funny in those two NY pics with their friends, they went for a karaoke or something. I love his hair! Gosh.


----------



## mchris55

The point is that this is being portrayed as a moral dilemma, when for most it is not. Most people understand that theft of humans is wrong.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> ...and Magneto and Macbeth are murderers, Epps was a racist, rapist disgusting human being  and Connor was a paedophile! All great films with characters portrayed by a great actor.....completely baffled by the comments



Ahahahah no worries, some people pretend to confuse movies with reality and need to judge the moral choices of some characters only when it comes to something which involves his girlfriend [emoji23] so funny and nonsense! Especially for Tom is the best human being he has ever played till now I think!  btw I don't have anymore time to lose on this false problem.. 

Gosh I love him. Everytime I read all the roles he has played in his career I get goosebumps: Bobby, Brandon, Jung, Epps, Connor, Magneto, Macbeth, Steve Jobs, Tom, David8! I'm so proud of him [emoji178]


----------



## Just Askin

Does the fact that it questions people's ability to do what is right because they want to keep the person they love most from sinking deeper into depression mean that:
 a) the material should never be written about in a fictional book (I know about American literature sensorship in public schools and libraries but come on) 
b) you can write a fictional book about it but not make a film about it?
c) we should never write or film anything that has material that contains strong moral dilemmas, outcomes, questions.
I'm still confused.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Does the fact that it questions people's ability to do what is right because they want to keep the person they love most from sinking deeper into depression mean that:
> a) the material should never be written about in a fictional book (I know about American literature sensorship in public schools and libraries but come on)
> b) you can write a fictional book about it but not make a film about it?
> c) we should never write or film anything that has material that contains strong moral dilemmas, outcomes, questions.
> I'm still confused.



I'm not confused. I'm laughing out loud. Don't be confused, look at him again. [emoji57]


----------



## mchris55

You can be confused. I am not.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I'm not confused. I'm laughing out loud. Don't be confused, look at him again. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403832


Lol you crack me up


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Theft is a crime. These people did not find a bag of money on a boat. They found a human. A human and a dead man, therefore a mother had to be somewhere. They did not adopt her, they stole her. This is not a romantic story, it is a story about two felons.


 Some will say its not a story about theft, its a love story and the leads fell in love while shooting this movie. Theft of a human and morals be damned


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol you crack me up



I think here he was very confused


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol you crack me up



Not confused anymore, very resolutive


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> You can be confused. I am not.



Sincere question here, no disrespect intended. Is English your second language? There's a formality and brevity to your  style and I'm not sure if it's certainty or the result of writing in another language. I just want to make sure I'm interpreting your comments as they were intended.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael and Alicia sitting in a tree
K.I.S.S.I.N.G
 First comes love, then come marriage
 Then comes...........Yeah I'd probably just stick to that line..again and again.......geezers got stamina yah know!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol you crack me up



You know Carl Gustav Jung can solve any problem. He spanks Sabina, cheats on his wife -using her to have babies- denies his relationship with his patient when he talks to Freud, just to save his social position but he doesn't do anything against moral "rules", we can still love him. I do. I have a crush on Jung. That's when I fell in love with him. [emoji57] 
But the sweetest is Epps, the alcoholic, racist and violent rapist. 
Why is Michael so good in everything he does? [emoji24]


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I remember this pic came out in an Italian GQ and my aunt from Rome bought it and started liking him


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I think here he was very confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403846


Think he was trying to figure out what biscuits they were.


----------



## mchris55

You can interpret as you wish. I will clarify as I wish.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Think he was trying to figure out what biscuits they were.



Speculoos, those one with fudge and cinnamon.. I also loved the speculoos spread before becoming vegan, I bet Michael loves it too. [emoji41]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Speculoos, those one with fudge and cinnamon.. I also loved the speculoos spread before becoming vegan, I bet Michael loves it too. [emoji41]


Dont know them. Gonna Google.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Dont know them. Gonna Google.



Go! So good! They're very famous in continental Europe: Germany, Belgium, Netherlands in general, Italy, France.. They serve them with coffee, in bars.. But I found those biscuits also in London, Edina and Glasgow so good, I'm sure Michael loves them.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Go! So good! They're very famous in continental Europe: Germany, Belgium, Netherlands in general, Italy, France.. They serve them with coffee, in bars.. But I found those biscuits also in London, Edina and Glasgow so good, I'm sure Michael loves them.


We call them Lotus biscuits. Had to stop buying the spread because of how fast it was being eaten in my house! Think McVities are still favourites in Ireland, Rich Tea, Digestive, Chocolate digestive, or maybe a custard or bourbon cream lol.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> We call them Lotus biscuits. Had to stop buying the spread because of how fast it was being eaten in my house! Think McVities are still favourites in Ireland, Rich Tea, Digestive, Chocolate digestive, or maybe a custard or bourbon cream lol.
> View attachment 3403902



Yeah everybody calls them Lotus but I always forget their name cause they're Belgian and the first time I had them I was in Bruges and they call them Speculoos [emoji23]
I had to stop buying it too for the same reason! I found myself binging on that shiz during the day and I didn't want to have some bad surprises[emoji57][emoji23] 
I like McVities, they're so good: heavy but good. I remember my dad used to eat tons of those, now he's a bit more careful. In Scotland a lot of shortbreads and butter everywhere but I admit they are so good. [emoji91]
Michael surely loves all of them but I know he's fond of sushi and he likes his pasta too


----------



## Just Askin

Morning


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Morning
> View attachment 3404194



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so cool[emoji378]


----------



## Just Askin

Gorgeous...what a stunner

And he cries so well lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Gorgeous...what a stunner
> 
> And he cries so well lol




This man is a gift.


----------



## carmencrem

NEW still from TLBO [emoji92] what a gorgeous landscape!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3405232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW still from TLBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a gorgeous landscape!


Look what he has in his hand  . A cross for one of the babys . I'm gonna need shares in Kleenex to watch this film


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Look what he has in his hand  . A cross for one of the babys . I'm gonna need shares in Kleenex to watch this film



Same for me! Emotional journey [emoji24][emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Review*
> "Irresistible...seductive...a high concept plot that keeps you riveted from the first page." —Sara Nelson, _O_, the Oprah magazine
> 
> “An extraordinary and heart-rending book about good people, tragic decisions and the beauty found in each of them.” —Markus Zusak, author of _The Book Thief_
> 
> “M.L. Stedman’s _The Light Between Oceans _is a beautiful novel about isolation and courage in the face of enormous loss. It gets into your heart stealthily, until you stop hoping the characters will make different choices and find you can only watch, transfixed, as every conceivable choice becomes an impossible one. I couldn’t look away from the page and then I couldn’t see it, through tears. It’s a stunning debut.” —Maile Meloy, author of _Both Ways Is the Only Way I Want It_
> 
> “M.L. Stedman, a spectacularly sure storyteller, swept me to a remote island nearly a century ago, where a lighthouse keeper and his wife make a choice that shatters many lives, including their own. This is a novel in which justice for one character means another’s tragic loss, and we care desperately for both. Reading _The Light Between Oceans_ is a total-immersion experience, extraordinarily moving.” —Monica Ali, author of _Brick Lane_and_ Untold Story_
> 
> “Haunting...Stedman draws the reader into her emotionally complex story right from the beginning, with lush descriptions of this savage and beautiful landscape, and vivid characters with whom we can readily empathize. Hers is a stunning and memorable debut.” —_Booklist_, starred review
> 
> “[Stedman sets] the stage beautifully to allow for a heart-wrenching moral dilemma to play out... Most impressive is the subtle yet profound maturation of Isabel and Tom as characters.” —_Publishers Weekly_, starred review
> 
> “The miraculous arrival of a child in the life of a barren couple delivers profound love but also the seeds of destruction. Moral dilemmas don’t come more exquisite than the one around which Australian novelist Stedman constructs her debut.” —_Kirkus Reviews_, starred review
> 
> “This heartbreaking debut from M L Stedman is a gem of a book that you'll have trouble putting down” —_Good Housekeeping_
> 
> “This fine, suspenseful debut explores desperation, morality, and loss, and considers the damaging ways in which we store our private sorrows, and the consequences of such terrible secrets.” —_Martha Stewart Whole Living_
> 
> “As time passes the harder the decision becomes to undo and the more towering is its impact. This is the story of its terrible consequences. But it is also a description of the extraordinary, sustaining power of a marriage to bind two people together in love, through the most emotionally harrowing circumstances.” —Victoria Moore, _The Daily Mail_
> 
> “A love story that is both persuasive and tender…” —Elizabeth Buchan, _The Sunday Times_ (UK)
> 
> “What an extraordinary book this is. Tom, traumatised on the western front, takes a job as lighthouse keeper on Janus Rock, 100 miles off the Australian coast between the Indian and Southern oceans, where he hopes that the vast surrounding emptiness will bring him peace. When after three years and as many miscarriages his wife hears a baby's cry and discovers a dead man and a baby in a washed up dinghy, she feels her prayers have been answered. The ensuing tragedy is as inevitable as Hardy at his most doom-laden. And as unforgettable.” —Sue Arnold, _Guardian_
> 
> “Lyrical…Stedman’s debut signals a career certain to deliver future treasures.” ( _People_)
> 
> “A beautifully delineated tale of love and loss, right and wrong, and what we will do for the happiness of those most dear.” (Tova Beiser_The Boston Globe_)
> 
> “Elegantly rendered…heart-wrenching…the relationship between Tom and Isabel, in particular, is beautifully drawn.” (Elysa Gardner_USA Today_)
> 
> Told with the authoritative simplicity of a fable…Stedman’s intricate descriptions of the craggy Australian coastline and her easy mastery of an old-time provincial vernacular are engrossing. As the couple at the lighthouse are drawn into and increasingly tragic set of consequences, these remote, strange lives are rendered immediate and familiar.” ( _The New Yorker_)
> 
> “Sublimely written, poetic in its intensity and frailty…This is a simply beautiful story that deserves the praise and wide audience it’s receiving. A stunning debut from a new voice that I can’t wait to hear again.” (Karen Brooks, author of Illumination)
> 
> So lots of reviews. Everyone I know that has 'actually' read the book agrees and can not wait to see it on screen. I'm sure I saw someone describe it as 'stupid and boring', can't remember who but since the review/comment had absolutely no analytical substance I doubt they read more than the blurb.



What is evident in these reviews is the consistency of the praise for the novel. I agree with the Guardian reviewer who recognised shades of Hardy, as heartbreaking as Tess of the D'Urbevilles and Jude the Obscure.

Just saw this article from Collider:
https://thefilmstage.com/trailer/mi...ead-new-trailer-for-the-light-between-oceans/

Guess what? No mention of felons, kidnap or theft of humans; Perhaps literary critique isn't everyone's forte? Although IMO the real problem with this film for a small handful is Alicia; watching her and Michael as lovers and husband and wife, knowing they fell in love in real life whilst filming this. They just can't deal with that so trash the book, the premise and the film.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> What is evident in these reviews is the consistency of the praise for the novel. I agree with the Guardian reviewer who recognised shades of Hardy, as heartbreaking as Tess of the D'Urbevilles and Jude the Obscure.
> 
> Just saw this article from Collider:
> https://thefilmstage.com/trailer/mi...ead-new-trailer-for-the-light-between-oceans/
> 
> Guess what? No mention of felons, kidnap or theft of humans; Perhaps literary critique isn't everyone's forte? Although IMO the real problem with this film for a small handful is Alicia; watching her and Michael as lovers and husband and wife, knowing they fell in love in real life whilst filming this. They just can't deal with that so trash the book, the premise and the film.


----------



## carmencrem

uh uh uh  can't wait guys! even tho the promo will be very very quiet, i feel they won't be intentioned in putting their relationship on the spotlight at all and I admit i really admire them for their choices of being discrete. 
Btw i just wanted to say I found the interview with Edith Bowman again: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/VwS4EPNSY_Y/ and I'm going to listen to it again NOW 
This is very nice - he talks about Ask The Dust, which was also my favourite book, veeeery good: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/wWc1RUM8GlI/

Uh, this one also is pretty lovely, I love him with the stache  : http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/3Yx-mn1gCyY/ rare video of his screen test for First Class (the gifs are actually  more easy to find and famous than the video)

And.. ok, goodnight


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> uh uh uh  can't wait guys! even tho the promo will be very very quiet, i feel they won't be intentioned in putting their relationship on the spotlight at all and I admit i really admire them for their choices of being discrete.
> Btw i just wanted to say I found the interview with Edith Bowman again: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/VwS4EPNSY_Y/ and I'm going to listen to it again NOW
> This is very nice - he talks about Ask The Dust, which was also my favourite book, veeeery good: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/wWc1RUM8GlI/
> 
> Uh, this one also is pretty lovely, I love him with the stache  : http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/3Yx-mn1gCyY/ rare video of his screen test for First Class (the gifs are actually  more easy to find and famous than the video)
> 
> And.. ok, goodnight


 thanks for posting. Hadn't seen the middle one. Night.


----------



## mchris55

I really don't understand the need to continually make assumptions about people because they disagree with your take on a particular subject. As I have said before, you don't speak for me and you never will. I have the right to express my opinion on all subjects including things like theft of humans, kidnappings, and felons and will continue to do so.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> thanks for posting. Hadn't seen the middle one. Night.



You have to read Ask The Dust if you haven't yet. That book changed my life, has been my favourite for a long long time.. I'm so happy he loves it. [emoji7] 
And now I miss those interviews of him: he hasn't done serious interviews in a while, always working and when they interview him it's always for a movie or something. I'd love to hear more of these things, about books, movies, stuff. I hope to have something soon: he's taking 6 months off!  

I also hope for Weightless and TLBO we will get some goodies such as Q&A with clever interviewers, nice photoshoots.. Well, he just has to come back home now. He's been away for too long and now I miss Fassy being around


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> You have to read Ask The Dust if you haven't yet. That book changed my life, has been my favourite for a long long time.. I'm so happy he loves it. [emoji7]
> And now I miss those interviews of him: he hasn't done serious interviews in a while, always working and when they interview him it's always for a movie or something. I'd love to hear more of these things, about books, movies, stuff. I hope to have something soon: he's taking 6 months off!
> 
> I also hope for Weightless and TLBO we will get some goodies such as Q&A with clever interviewers, nice photoshoots.. Well, he just has to come back home now. He's been away for too long and now I miss Fassy being around


Did start it last time you mentioned it but got sidetracked. Might read it tomorrow night.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Did start it last time you mentioned it but got sidetracked. Might read it tomorrow night.







[emoji7][emoji91][emoji7][emoji91]


----------



## mchris55

First it was the epic "ruination" of fantasies. That was quickly debunked and discarded after it was shown how ridiculous that was. Now we have the follow up --"where they fell in love." When exactly? When a statement was made after shooting the film that they were casually dating? The publicist for the film couldn't even get it right months later and said they fell in love in FRONT of the camera. You are going to need more people for this one and hopefully they will stay on message during this highly anticipated press tour.


----------



## Just Askin

Gimme a break. We're talking about a film adaptation of a fictional book.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> What is evident in these reviews is the consistency of the praise for the novel. I agree with the Guardian reviewer who recognised shades of Hardy, as heartbreaking as Tess of the D'Urbevilles and Jude the Obscure.
> 
> Just saw this article from Collider:
> https://thefilmstage.com/trailer/mi...ead-new-trailer-for-the-light-between-oceans/
> 
> Guess what? No mention of felons, kidnap or theft of humans; Perhaps literary critique isn't everyone's forte? Although IMO the real problem with this film for a small handful is Alicia; watching her and Michael as lovers and husband and wife, knowing they fell in love in real life whilst filming this. They just can't deal with that so trash the book, the premise and the film.


This is what I was referring to.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Gimme a break. We're talking about a film adaptation of a fictional book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405647
> View attachment 3405648



I wouldn't call it a "war fiction", honestly.. Of course the war plays an important role leaving a mark on Isabel's family's life and in Tom's soul but, well.. It's not the war the main topic here. It's a story about conflicted feelings, difficult choices, love (for a partner, for a daughter, for people..). I don't know what they mean with "war fiction" but it's ok.


----------



## carmencrem

and, again


----------



## Just Askin

Have the Fassbender hating blogs gone on the blink or something? Same crap always getting washed up on this thread....see the topical link there . That aside I can't wait for Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender to get married and have loads of kids


----------



## carmencrem

And again 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this Magneto is too cute :3


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I wouldn't call it a "war fiction", honestly.. Of course the war plays an important role leaving a mark on Isabel's family's life and in Tom's soul but, well.. It's not the war the main topic here. It's a story about conflicted feelings, difficult choices, love (for a partner, for a daughter, for people..). I don't know what they mean with "war fiction" but it's ok.


I don't think I'd describe it as a 'war' fiction either but my point was the fiction. Actually reading this again lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Have the Fassbender hating blogs gone on the blink or something? Same crap always getting washed up on this thread....see the topical link there . That aside I can't wait for Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender to get married and have loads of kids



Gosssssh same here, mate!! [emoji177] I really hope so! 
She's very lovely and sweet -like her a lot, as an actress and as a woman- and Michael is such a funny guy, also sweet and loving. I can see him with a baby girl, don't ask me why  obviously.. I don't have any idea of what it's going to happen, but this is very cute and I can't wait to see him like this irl. I think he may feel it's time to multiply the fassbenders'


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I don't think I'd describe it as a 'war' fiction either but my point was the fiction. Actually reading this again lol



You mean TLBO? Same! Just finished The Snowman and really really enjoyed it. Now I'm reading again TLBO in case I've missed something the first time.
I can see many scenes in my mind, also thanks to the trailer which was pretty perfect imo. 
Love the music! Desplat is the best.


----------



## carmencrem

I should stop posting this stuff but... [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> This is what I was referring to.


This is our opinion on the book, the reviews and then on where and when the actors started their loving relationship. It's a very current topic of conversation as the film's due for release. I do believe some fans will trash anything that has Alicia in it as they can't stand the thought of her being with Fassbender. That's their prerogative to do so. Bit fed up of going over the same point. Are we going to have to put up with members trashing every post we make when the film comes out. Cos I personally will be posting the hell out of anything with them in it together. And if they split , I will still post TLBO stuff cos I'm sure the film is gonna be a favourite of mine.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> This is our opinion on the book, the reviews and then on where and when the actors started their loving relationship. It's a very current topic of conversation as the film's due for release. I do believe some fans will trash anything that has Alicia in it as they can't stand the thought of her being with Fassbender. That's their prerogative to do so. Bit fed up of going over the same point. Are we going to have to put up with members trashing every post we make when the film comes out. Cos I personally will be posting the hell out of anything with them in it together. And if they split , I will still post TLBO stuff cos I'm sure the film is gonna be a favourite of mine.



I'm with you. Don't know if I will like the movie but sure fall in love with the photography already.  Feel like going to Tasmania !


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> This is our opinion on the book, the reviews and then on where and when the actors started their loving relationship. It's a very current topic of conversation as the film's due for release. I do believe some fans will trash anything that has Alicia in it as they can't stand the thought of her being with Fassbender. That's their prerogative to do so. Bit fed up of going over the same point. Are we going to have to put up with members trashing every post we make when the film comes out. Cos I personally will be posting the hell out of anything with them in it together. And if they split , I will still post TLBO stuff cos I'm sure the film is gonna be a favourite of mine.


I have yet to see anyone trashing the film because she is involved. This includes the tumblr blogs you seem to frequent. To me, this idea is something manufactured. There are succinct reasons given for disliking the premise of the book and therefore the film. They should not be ignored for the sake of fabricated fantasy.


----------



## Just Askin

Are you saying you don't read any books or watch any films that have kidnapping or murder or rape or racism or anything that reflects the negative side of humanity?
I also don't see any material in the book that can be described as succinct or anyway that the material in the book can be spoken  about in a succinct way. The issues are too deep.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Gorgeous...what a stunner
> 
> And he cries so well lol



The final dance in that behind-the-senes video..  I can't find the gifs anymore.



carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3405232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW still from TLBO [emoji92] what a gorgeous landscape!


I can't wait to see Arkapaw's work.




















Source


----------



## mchris55

You read and watch things and you develop an opinion on what you have ingested. End stop.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> You read and watch things and you develop an opinion on what you have ingested. End stop.


Your argument is making no sense. You seem to be switching between real life issues and then issues depicted in the book (which is fiction). If Vikander and Fassbender where real life baby snatchers non of us would be watching them on the news eating popcorn and drinking coke but we are gonna watch some actors act out a book.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> The final dance in that behind-the-senes video..  I can't find the gifs anymore
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see Arkapaw's work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


I love Viggo Mortensen. So happy that they worked together. Bet behind the scenes was a laugh.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Your argument is making no sense. You seem to be switching between real life issues and then issues depicted in the book (which is fiction). If Vikander and Fassbender where real life baby snatchers non of us would be watching them on the news eating popcorn and drinking coke but we are gonna watch some actors act out a book.


Again, you do not speak for me. I do not seem to be doing anything. I made my points quite clear.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Again, you do not speak for me. I do not seem to be doing anything. I made my points quite clear.


 I never claimed to be speaking for you, I was answering a comment you made when quoting a post. It's like you make a comment and then say that's that don't question me. That's fine but it would be easier If you didn't comment on peoples posts or quote them if you don't want to start a discussion.


----------



## Just Askin

Anyway, can't wait for TLBO. Book is awesome, Fassbender and Vikander will be a dream to watch play these characters. The fact they are now a couple only makes it more interesting. Think he's gonna nail this one. Character is a thinker. Obviously thoughts are easy to read on a page but I think Fassbenders ability to convey so much with just an eye or mouth movement is gonna make it brilliant.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I love Viggo Mortensen. So happy that they worked together. Bet behind the scenes was a laugh.







Uh they surely had fun! Hehe


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Anyway, can't wait for TLBO. Book is awesome, Fassbender and Vikander will be a dream to watch play these characters. The fact they are now a couple only makes it more interesting. Think he's gonna nail this one. Character is a thinker. Obviously thoughts are easy to read on a page but I think Fassbenders ability to convey so much with just an eye or mouth movement is gonna make it brilliant.



Sameeee I'm already in live with the movie: I love strong stories about feelings, I love Michael and Alicia -together is even better-, I love the cinematography, I love cianfrance and I can't wait to see the final result! Obviously I'm curious about the promo tour too, in which -I'm ready- none of them will talk about they relationship irl (it's not the way in which they are going to sell this film, otherwise they would have started talking about it and using they relationship long ago) so I'm  ready to see them embarrassed and avoiding questions.. Would be fun! I don't know if we'll have a consistent promo tour cause vikander will be busy with "Euphoria" but she'll surely find a minute to promote Tlbo.. The movie is important for both of them.  I'm so curious to see their chemistry on screen too. I think I'm the only one in my group of friends who's gonna see it also for the actors' story and chemistry, cause until I told them, my friends didn't even know they were dating [emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Sameeee I'm already in live with the movie: I love strong stories about feelings, I love Michael and Alicia -together is even better-, I love the cinematography, I love cianfrance and I can't wait to see the final result! Obviously I'm curious about the promo tour too, in which -I'm ready- none of them will talk about they relationship irl (it's not the way in which they are going to sell this film, otherwise they would have started talking about it and using they relationship long ago) so I'm  ready to see them embarrassed and avoiding questions.. Would be fun! I don't know if we'll have a consistent promo tour cause vikander will be busy with "Euphoria" but she'll surely find a minute to promote Tlbo.. The movie is important for both of them.  I'm so curious to see their chemistry on screen too. I think I'm the only one in my group of friends who's gonna see it also for the actors' story and chemistry, cause until I told them, my friends didn't even know they were dating [emoji23]



Did you check the box office long range prediction for this movie? I saw it the other day - seems ok. Not too good but I see it is ok for such gene.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Did you check the box office long range prediction for this movie? I saw it the other day - seems ok. Not too good but I see it is ok for such gene.


well, no, I never check box office and stuff like that cause honestly I'm not interested in how many people are going to see a movie or how much money this movie is gonna earn.. It's something I really don't care about. 
The only thing I really care is to see the movie and to be able to ask the actors some questions at some point, to discuss about it with my friends and/or family and to enjoy it. If other people enjoy it too, well, I'm even happier, but I'm not really really interested.
I remember when Michael said almost the same thing while he was promoting Shame, Fish Tank and Hunger: not interested in the box office very much, more interested in what people think of it, in being rewarded and in being able to speak to someone with the story told in the movie..  Btw I'm happy if the box office is ok too!


----------



## carmencrem

speaking about his brightness.. http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/bJMpDq4NT4o/

and this is also very nice http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/qOw51-NrYzY/ , re the reason why he loves making movies


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> well, no, I never check box office and stuff like that cause honestly I'm not interested in how many people are going to see a movie or how much money this movie is gonna earn.. It's something I really don't care about.
> The only thing I really care is to see the movie and to be able to ask the actors some questions at some point, to discuss about it with my friends and/or family and to enjoy it. If other people enjoy it too, well, I'm even happier, but I'm not really really interested.
> I remember when Michael said almost the same thing while he was promoting Shame, Fish Tank and Hunger: not interested in the box office very much, more interested in what people think of it, in being rewarded and in being able to speak to someone with the story told in the movie..  Btw I'm happy if the box office is ok too!



Box office is very important for 2 things : 1/ to launch the actors to star power and able to demand more $$$$$$ 2/ to demostrate bankable as a star to get more attractive roles in future. 
Also the higher the box office the higher number of audience = more people watch the movie. 
Of course most of the times it is beyond the actors. I really hope this movie and do well. Follow the tracker, TLBO so far so good.


----------



## Just Askin

Lorraine Kelly talks about Fassbender 5:59


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lorraine Kelly talks about Fassbender 5:59




Yeah, just watched it; Lorraine is very "mumsy" and just threw Michael into the convo very naturally, which was appropriate and Alicia gave a huge smile at the mention of his name [emoji2] TLBO press starts 2 weeks today in NY - can't wait! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, just watched it; Lorraine is very "mumsy" and just threw Michael into the convo very naturally, which was appropriate and Alicia gave a huge smile at the mention of his name [emoji2] TLBO press starts 2 weeks today in NY - can't wait! [emoji7][emoji7]


"mumsy" to the point you know she had to subtly ask about the boyfriend. If it was him there you could hear her, "so come on now Michael, tell us, have you talked about a date yet?" Lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lorraine Kelly talks about Fassbender 5:59




Just watched it, she's so beautiful and so sweet! Gosssssh!
Haha she obviously didn't want to talk about Michael so she got super embarrassed but she managed to do it in a funny way: it reminds me of when Michael was asked about her at the GG! They're so cute. [emoji177]
Can't wait for this press to start! 
Can you imagine how many pics we're going to have in 2 weeks? And videos, and interviews and.. Aww too much! So great. [emoji294]️[emoji294]️[emoji294]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> "mumsy" to the point you know she had to subtly ask about the boyfriend. If it was him there you could hear her, "so come on now Michael, tell us, have you talked about a date yet?" Lol



Yeah definitely! And Lorraine would gush on about what a beautiful bride Alicia will be and what a lucky man he is to have such a gorgeous girlfriend etc etc. I actually think he would engage with Lorraine though, she has this way about her.... Shame he's not likely to go on her programme.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah definitely! And Lorraine would gush on about what a beautiful bride Alicia will be and what a lucky man he is to have such a gorgeous girlfriend etc etc. I actually think he would engage with Lorraine though, she has this way about her.... Shame he's not likely to go on her programme.



He should go there, yes. So no crappy intrusive questions about his personal life. She's able to investigate with grace and tenderness. Such a lovely mommy[emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

is this man even real? Gosh. [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> First it was the epic "ruination" of fantasies. That was quickly debunked and discarded after it was shown how ridiculous that was. Now we have the follow up --"where they fell in love." When exactly? When a statement was made after shooting the film that they were casually dating? The publicist for the film couldn't even get it right months later and said they fell in love in FRONT of the camera. You are going to need more people for this one and hopefully they will stay on message during this highly anticipated press tour.


 It'll be interesting to see how he handles the personal questions. If he could tap someone on the shoulder, say nice talking to you then walk away, there's no telling what he's say and do.


----------



## JaneWT

Do you think this British film critic could have insider knowledge about what will and won't be at Venice?
	

		
			
		

		
	




I still think it would be odd showing it at the Venice FF if release date is 2nd Sept, but after reading that tweet, I am a little more hopeful.


----------



## Just Askin

These pictures are stunning...credit SCREENWEEK


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> It'll be interesting to see how he handles the personal questions. If he could tap someone on the shoulder, say nice talking to you then walk away, there's no telling what he's say and do.


And he has the new wave Tiddles to compete with!!! LMAO!!! Bring it on!!!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Do you think this British film critic could have insider knowledge about what will and won't be at Venice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406188
> 
> 
> I still think it would be odd showing it at the Venice FF if release date is 2nd Sept, but after reading that tweet, I am a little more hopeful.



I'm super hopeful now. I really am. Even tho I think this movie Is going to be at the London Film Festival in October. I really really hope it's coming to Venice, I would be very glad to go there and see, it's a great festival [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> These pictures are stunning...credit SCREENWEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406202
> View attachment 3406204
> View attachment 3406206
> View attachment 3406207
> View attachment 3406208
> View attachment 3406209
> View attachment 3406210
> View attachment 3406211
> View attachment 3406212
> View attachment 3406213



I already know I'm gonna love this movie: at least for the cinematography. Look at these images. So peaceful, romantic. They look like romantic paintings, really touching. New Zealand and Australia are breathtaking places to visit at least once in your life, so pure.. 
Cianfrance's scenes are always beautiful: the colours, the settings.. I remember some gorgeous parts of TPBTP and of Blue Valentine too. Obviously different movies with different locations, but every scene was so perfect. 
This one's cinematography will be a bomb. [emoji378] 
Same for the music: Alexandre Desplat is the king (Harry Potter 7, The Danish Girl, The Ghost Writer, Suite Française, Casanova...)[emoji178]


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Do you think this British film critic could have insider knowledge about what will and won't be at Venice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406188
> 
> 
> I still think it would be odd showing it at the Venice FF if release date is 2nd Sept, but after reading that tweet, I am a little more hopeful.



Sorry, I clicked on the "Reply" bottom before actually finishing my reply. 
VFF works in a weird way, like any other festival btw.. I have a friend who works there and she told me many times they decide which movies are going to be contenders many weeks before the actual publication of their choices, but they all change their mind a lot times. 
The first time I heard about TLBO going to Venice was after Cannes; they all said "it's not in Cannes, it will be in Venice". 
Derek Cianfrance always prefers working with a low-budget in movies -like he did with this one, as many people said- and VFF loves these kind of films, + the three main actors are very appreciated (Fassy won Coppa Volpi in 2011 for Shame, but was presenting here ADM too/ Alicia was there last year with TDG and the jury loved it and her interpretation, I don't know about Weisz but she's a top actress!) and European -and Venice tends to prefer European stars for patriotism or who knows what-, even if the movie has an American director production, right? So it's not entirely European nor American, and in the end a lot of extra-European movies were presented in Venice, even tho I think they prefer European stuff.. 

Btw the kind of story is pretty classic, with classic feelings and topics such as love, loss, motherhood, choices... This is another thing VFF often praises: they adore dramatic and/or hearth breaking stories most of the time, but at the same time they encourage weird films with different plots, so I can't say anything more... 

I see TLBO perfect for Venice but I also admit Weightless would be ok too, at the festival, even tho people almost never spoke about it -it doesn't matter, it could be at the festival anyways.

Btw yeah, let's go back to the choice: it's difficult to say. 
Ciak Magazine, the main Italian cinema magazine, wrote on Twitter few times that they thought TLBO could be a possible contender cause the movie was ready. They wrote it the last time 2 weeks ago more or less. Tbh, I'm not sure they know exactly which movies are going and which movies aren't going but surely they know something more than us, they just can't say anything. 

I'm glad this tweet came out.. Let's see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## carmencrem

Someone on FB posted this Pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 but It's 100% a memory cause this pic is from 2013 (or even before), as you can see here http://it.paperblog.com/25-segni-che-stanno-ad-indicare-che-vivi-da-troppo-tempo-a-londra-2446570/


----------



## carmencrem

Btw! [emoji177]


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Someone on FB posted this Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but It's 100% a memory cause this pic is from 2013 (or even before), as you can see here http://it.paperblog.com/25-segni-che-stanno-ad-indicare-che-vivi-da-troppo-tempo-a-londra-2446570/


That picture is from Aug. 2012. He was on the way to San Sebastian and Nicole was sitting next to him.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> That picture is from Aug. 2012. He was on the way to San Sebastien and Nicole was sitting next to him.



Exactly! I knew it was taken during his time with Nicole but I wasn't sure about the month, cause I always get confused between that and the trip he took at the end of the year/NY's Eve. Btw it doesn't make sense, it's not from today at all!


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Exactly! I knew it was taken during his time with Nicole but I wasn't sure about the month, cause I always get confused between that and the trip he took at the end of the year/NY's Eve. Btw it doesn't make sense, it's not from today at all!


That pic was all over the internet when it was taken. I think any fans follow him long enough know it. Whoever post it and claimed it was taken today is obvious lying.
BTW, I always think it's very creepy to snap his pic like that. Man was asleep. Just leave him alone.


----------



## carmencrem

omg just found a tanned Fassy. Awesome. 

Plus: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just random cute stuff, nothing new..


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> That pic was all over the internet when it was taken. I think any fans follow him long enough know it. Whoever post it and claimed it was taken today is obvious lying.
> BTW, I always think it's very creepy to snap his pic like that. Man was asleep. Just leave him alone.



It's not the only pic of him they took on a plane, yeah. Last year flying to Nicaragua and in other few occasions.. 

Btw yes, exactly, it's pretty.. Well.. We've all seen this pic a lot of times around the net, why would that person post it now writing those things? In AUSTRALIA? Wtf?! Nope! And some other girls even commented.. Weird. It's obviously a lie, it can't be nothing else. He's still filming and this pic is old and everywhere on Pinterest, tumblr, Google...


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> That pic was all over the internet when it was taken. I think any fans follow him long enough know it. Whoever post it and claimed it was taken today is obvious lying.
> BTW, I always think it's very creepy to snap his pic like that. Man was asleep. Just leave him alone.


That's my thing about every one thinking people should be running around taking pics of him. Normal people don't.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> That's my thing about every one thinking people should be running around taking pics of him. Normal people don't.



Yeah it feels awkward, I don't know if I'd ask him for a pic while he's out with other people or even on his own.. It's awkward. Chatting is one thing, taking pics and violating privacy/disturbing is another thing honestly..


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> It'll be interesting to see how he handles the personal questions. If he could tap someone on the shoulder, say nice talking to you then walk away, there's no telling what he's say and do.


I'm looking forward to the promos as well and to seeing how he handles himself. I'm thinking he will be a lot more gracious than he was with that reporter. At least, I hope he will be.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> mobile posted accidentally ugh


Lol fill it with a random pic


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol fill it with a random pic





	

		
			
		

		
	
 random pic


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

I don't know why either.....


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I'm looking forward to the promos as well and to seeing how he handles himself. I'm thinking he will be a lot more gracious than he was with that reporter. At least, I hope he will be.


 I think he's read the feedback of how he replied to that reporter and he'll try to do better. I doubt he'd want to answer a million questions about his personal life, how they met and working together blah blah. His body language will say a lot


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I think he's read the feedback of how he replied to that reporter and he'll try to do better. I doubt he'd want to answer a million questions about his personal life, how they met and working together blah blah. His body language will say a lot


I can't wait to see what Paula (is she still around?) and those insipid dullards at Varg PR dream up. Page Six sightings that everyone knows are publicist driven and manufactured etc., etc. Or will they go full Tiddles and go People and E! LMAO!!! This will be glorious!!!


----------



## Just Askin

http://reverseflash.tumblr.com/post/147288130205/these-timelines-can-be-so-confusing


	

		
			
		

		
	
You got a good point lol​


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> http://reverseflash.tumblr.com/post/147288130205/these-timelines-can-be-so-confusing
> View attachment 3407187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a good point lol​


1983-1986 were really tough years for Charles and Erik


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> 1983-1986 were really tough years for Charles and Erik


Suppose saving the world can take its toll. Probably no time to moisturise. At least Charles didn't have to worry about going grey!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Suppose saving the world can take its toll. Probably no time to moisturise. At least Charles didn't have to worry about going grey!



Ahahahaha omgosh!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 can I leave this here? His face is something between naughty and cute at the same time [emoji57][emoji41][emoji28][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Can't wait for the press tour to begin.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3407561
> View attachment 3407562





	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji169]




	

		
			
		

		
	
 can't wait for this!! I would love a photoshoot for W magazine (Gosling and Williams did it for BV, but it's not gonna happen with them since they're a couple in real life so it's difficult to make them do this things, it's easier when you're not involved.. Then knowing them.. It will be 99% impossible) tho [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]






And Michael in a sweater... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
With the stache[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji378]



Can't believe we're seeing this in "few" weeks!!!


----------



## carmencrem

everytime I see this pic I can hear him saying stuff about bikes and annoying her lol but I think she enjoyed the Monaco GP.. She looked so happy hehehe 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji177][emoji24][emoji177]



	

		
			
		

		
	
 wearing high heels she's still so small compared to him, so cute he likes smaller girls, right? I don't know why but I can see him as a very protective man [emoji18]


	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji378][emoji378][emoji378]


----------



## carmencrem

AND THIS. This piece of art. Look at his eyes and that face. [emoji41] *naughty vibes*


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3407602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS. This piece of art. Look at his eyes and that face. [emoji41] *naughty vibes*


omg is that the same expression from the pic of him as a little kid?

(you should totally post the pics of both of them as kids from twitter bc that was ADORABLE)


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> omg is that the same expression from the pic of him as a little kid?
> 
> (you should totally post the pics of both of them as kids from twitter bc that was ADORABLE)








You mean these? Haha yeah! 
Btw he was such a... Well, you really can say it's him!!! Cute, sweet and naughty at the same time [emoji57][emoji178]


----------



## carmencrem

btw I really really adore this one. His eyes, it looks like he's crying.  too much. So beautiful and intense [emoji184]


----------



## JaneWT

I have to say how much I hated Michael's hair in 'Shame'.  The hair in the office scenes was sort of fine, but the scenes on the train where he is giving that woman the eye.  The bouffant!  It aged him so much, too.  It was .... Urgh!

And whilst we are on such a superficial subject, I think my fave hairstyle was 'Centurion'.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I have to say how much I hated Michael's hair in 'Shame'.  The hair in the office scenes was sort of fine, but the scenes on the train where he is giving that woman the eye.  The bouffant!  It aged him so much, too.  It was .... Urgh!
> 
> And whilst we are on such a superficial subject, I think my fave hairstyle was 'Centurion'.



Haha curious because it's true, the hair aged him a lot and the skin colour too (he was so pale like a vampire). His clothing style was too elegant to make him younger and he was very skinny.. But... His eyes were so intense. 
My favourite looks remain ADM (stache!), Slow West, Centurion, X-Men Apocalypse, First Class.. Oh so many! Probably Apocalypse really got me like [emoji24][emoji7] but well.. I can't choose..
In the end I liked him in Shame, he was creepy but handsome, he's born beautiful. 
The hair made me laugh tho [emoji57]


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Just Askin

Think the blond tips from the  sun and sea are the one cos it's just natural.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
And probably this in a role


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I have to say how much I hated Michael's hair in 'Shame'.  The hair in the office scenes was sort of fine, but the scenes on the train where he is giving that woman the eye.  The bouffant!  It aged him so much, too.  It was .... Urgh!
> 
> And whilst we are on such a superficial subject, I think my fave hairstyle was 'Centurion'.


Lol superficial is good after a day spent following UK politics...drained.....and fed up...
Quick another light topic...


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Do you think this British film critic could have insider knowledge about what will and won't be at Venice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406188
> 
> 
> I still think it would be odd showing it at the Venice FF if release date is 2nd Sept, but after reading that tweet, I am a little more hopeful.


Yes,it's difficult..  There's one available slot.. I don't know if Collin  has some info about the lineup,but it's possible that  he's just assuming it will premiere at Venice based on the names involved. 



JaneWT said:


> I have to say how much I hated Michael's hair in 'Shame'.  The hair in the office scenes was sort of fine, but the scenes on the train where he is giving that woman the eye.  The bouffant!  It aged him so much, too.  It was .... Urgh!
> 
> And whilst we are on such a superficial subject,* I think my fave hairstyle was 'Centurion'.*


 I agree. I also didn't like  his hair in those scenes. I think he looks very good with very short hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




or longer hair like this:


----------



## baewatch

JaneWT said:


> And whilst we are on such a superficial subject, I think my fave hairstyle was 'Centurion'.



Macbeth is my fav


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Macbeth is my fav


Love the curly bits lol


----------



## carmencrem

Hey [emoji854][emoji846][emoji4][emoji9]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3408404
> View attachment 3408405
> View attachment 3408406
> View attachment 3408407
> 
> Hey [emoji854][emoji846][emoji4][emoji9]


Very pertinent character at the moment lol
*"The poorest He that is in England hath a life to live as the greatest He." - Thomas Rainsborough*


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


>



I can't help. I love the stache on him. 
I feel this movie is going to be my favourite and is going to break my soul and heart [emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Very pertinent character at the moment lol
> *"The poorest He that is in England hath a life to live as the greatest He." - Thomas Rainsborough*



Oh! Did you watch The Devil's Whore?


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Oh! Did you watch The Devil's Whore?


Yeah, watched it when it was originally on telly and a few times since. Rainsborough had quite a significant part to play in British political history so really interesting to me, he has become more appreciated in some political circles for his intent in recent years,  I have family in Pontefract so the places depicted are familiar AND Michael Fassbender...need I say more ? No but I will ..Michael Fassbender...being all righteous and in love lol. Yeah I've seen it .


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3408404
> View attachment 3408405
> View attachment 3408406
> View attachment 3408407
> 
> Hey [emoji854][emoji846][emoji4][emoji9]


Music is a bit crap but lots of Fassbender.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Music is a bit crap but lots of Fassbender.




I liked it a lot. The video too  
I like period dramas/historical dramas, and I like Michael with a stache so yeah, I loved it. [emoji18]


----------



## Just Askin

This is *the post* that sums it up;
Anonymous asked:

I don't like Michael Fassbender for Alicia. I don't think he treats her right, she always travels to see him and never the other way, and he is rarely affectionate towards her. I wish she would find a nice guy like Matt Damon who knows how to treat a lady. You probably won't post this because it's not pro vikassy but as a huge Alicia fan that's my opinion and I'd love to know what other fans think.





allaboutaliciavikanderanswered:

I am not a Vikassy spokesperson, and all opinions are valid. But I definitely don’t agree with your view on their relationship. Michael has shown a bunch of times how much he supports her and her career. He’s gone to four of her premieres and he flew to NYC to see her while filming in San Francisco. He spent six days with her in Sweden last summer meeting her friends and family and he sat by her side at both the Oscars, GG and BAFTA obviously knowing he wouldn’t win anything but that there was a chance she might. He also let Alicia’s step mom be his plus one the GG so she could be with Alicia on her special night, since Alicia had already given her two tickets to her parents. He brought her as his date to his best friends wedding after only a few months of dating and he also brought his parents to an important dinner she co-hosted. He accompanied her to a LV dinner in Paris, and we all know Michael isn’t very interested in fashion. Lately he’s been spending time with her sister and her husband in AUS. These are just some of the things he’s done, that we know of, that to me shows just how much he cares for her. To me actions speak louder then words. Michael not being comfortable pimping out his relationship to the media doesn’t make him a bad boyfriend, quite on the contrary, it show’s how serious he is about making it work with her. And they are very affectionate, people who see them together always describe them as very physical towards each other, they just aren’t when there’s paparazzi’s in their face trying to make money out of it. Either way, Alicia’s relationship is her business and she clearly wants to be with him and I completely trust her judgement.

It will be interesting to see how they will handle having to do press together.





BRAVO!


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> This is *the post* that sums it up;
> Anonymous asked:
> 
> I don't like Michael Fassbender for Alicia. I don't think he treats her right, she always travels to see him and never the other way, and he is rarely affectionate towards her. I wish she would find a nice guy like Matt Damon who knows how to treat a lady. You probably won't post this because it's not pro vikassy but as a huge Alicia fan that's my opinion and I'd love to know what other fans think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allaboutaliciavikanderanswered:
> 
> I am not a Vikassy spokesperson, and all opinions are valid. But I definitely don’t agree with your view on their relationship. Michael has shown a bunch of times how much he supports her and her career. He’s gone to four of her premieres and he flew to NYC to see her while filming in San Francisco. He spent six days with her in Sweden last summer meeting her friends and family and he sat by her side at both the Oscars, GG and BAFTA obviously knowing he wouldn’t win anything but that there was a chance she might. He also let Alicia’s step mom be his plus one the GG so she could be with Alicia on her special night, since Alicia had already given her two tickets to her parents. He brought her as his date to his best friends wedding after only a few months of dating and he also brought his parents to an important dinner she co-hosted. He accompanied her to a LV dinner in Paris, and we all know Michael isn’t very interested in fashion. Lately he’s been spending time with her sister and her husband in AUS. These are just some of the things he’s done, that we know of, that to me shows just how much he cares for her. To me actions speak louder then words. Michael not being comfortable pimping out his relationship to the media doesn’t make him a bad boyfriend, quite on the contrary, it show’s how serious he is about making it work with her. And they are very affectionate, people who see them together always describe them as very physical towards each other, they just aren’t when there’s paparazzi’s in their face trying to make money out of it. Either way, Alicia’s relationship is her business and she clearly wants to be with him and I completely trust her judgement.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how they will handle having to do press together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAVO!
> View attachment 3408799



Well written. I think what they do with their personal lives is their business. Since they act so privately, they deserve to be left alone to figure out their relationship on their own. 
Anyways, big fan of Michael and looking forward to his projects this year and next!


----------



## JaneWT

I loved The Devil's Whore!  I remember watching it when it was on TV and thinking that the actor who played Rainsborough was very attractive, and then a year or two later, when I knew the name Fassbender, looking back at Michael's filmography and thinking 'Ohhhhh, he played Rainsborough!!!'


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> This is *the post* that sums it up;
> Anonymous asked:
> 
> I don't like Michael Fassbender for Alicia. I don't think he treats her right, she always travels to see him and never the other way, and he is rarely affectionate towards her. I wish she would find a nice guy like Matt Damon who knows how to treat a lady. You probably won't post this because it's not pro vikassy but as a huge Alicia fan that's my opinion and I'd love to know what other fans think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allaboutaliciavikanderanswered:
> 
> I am not a Vikassy spokesperson, and all opinions are valid. But I definitely don’t agree with your view on their relationship. Michael has shown a bunch of times how much he supports her and her career. He’s gone to four of her premieres and he flew to NYC to see her while filming in San Francisco. He spent six days with her in Sweden last summer meeting her friends and family and he sat by her side at both the Oscars, GG and BAFTA obviously knowing he wouldn’t win anything but that there was a chance she might. He also let Alicia’s step mom be his plus one the GG so she could be with Alicia on her special night, since Alicia had already given her two tickets to her parents. He brought her as his date to his best friends wedding after only a few months of dating and he also brought his parents to an important dinner she co-hosted. He accompanied her to a LV dinner in Paris, and we all know Michael isn’t very interested in fashion. Lately he’s been spending time with her sister and her husband in AUS. These are just some of the things he’s done, that we know of, that to me shows just how much he cares for her. To me actions speak louder then words. Michael not being comfortable pimping out his relationship to the media doesn’t make him a bad boyfriend, quite on the contrary, it show’s how serious he is about making it work with her. And they are very affectionate, people who see them together always describe them as very physical towards each other, they just aren’t when there’s paparazzi’s in their face trying to make money out of it. Either way, Alicia’s relationship is her business and she clearly wants to be with him and I completely trust her judgement.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how they will handle having to do press together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAVO!
> View attachment 3408799



Lol so true!! And then.. 
Haha it's clear some people don't know how to search on Internet and social media in general, cause they never found a lot of great infos and things about Michael and Alicia, but it's okay, I'm happy some things can stay private.
It makes me laugh a lot cause I read the same post with a switched situation: they say Michael was in love and Alicia treated him like a s**it. It was on Twitter. Another girl asked "why you think so?" and the poster replied "aw, cause she's Swedish and Swedish people are cold. Aren't they?" Haha [emoji85] so the other girl replied she was very sorry but she saw them many times in London and they looked as cute as can be walking down the street in soho with no paps around, and Alicia looked very sweet to him, while he always had his arm around her back  
In real life they're happy, in public life too.. But in real life they're clearly happier, like anybody else. Being on the spotlight doesn't help you, if you don't feel comfortable with it. If I was one of them I would act in the same way: few words maybe but nothing more. I don't care about acknowledging my boyfriend/girlfriend for the rest of the world, just cause someone needs to write a big gossip news about it, I don't care showing what I do and where I go for her/him and what we do together irl.
Michael and Alicia actually spend much more time together than what we all know and see: some people are able to find it out, some other people aren't and it's okay, it's okay and I'm happy they can stay at least a little bit private.  

Btw I find it very funny: non-involved people need to judge and come to conclusions about a relationship they're not in and they know 10% about. Haha! I definitely hate it, it's not very clever, not so bright. 
People don't know what other people do in their private life, plus let me add that Alicia went to visit Michael on set more time than him (with her) simply because everytime she's working he's working and when she's free and he's working she can visit him. Stop.
He is doing/has done many things for her in there years for what we can see, but 90% of them are in their private everyday life. 
[emoji28]
Great post!

Ps: I don't think we're going to see anything really "romantic" during the press tour, they're not that kind of couple seeking for publicity. 
They'll stay professional, the more they can. I'm pretty sure about this.
Well, I don't know, maybe they'll look affectionate but in work they're very professional. [emoji18]


----------



## carmencrem

And did you all see Angel I hope! What do you think about it?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>






	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji23] LMAO!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Funny how that post isn't posted on her thread lol. She's not to be known solely as the gf lol even tho that's all she's known as


----------



## carmencrem

just fund this. DOFP look I think


----------



## carmencrem

View attachment 3409586



	

		
			
		

		
	
 random cute stuff :3


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Funny how that post isn't posted on her thread lol. She's not to be known solely as the gf lol even tho that's all she's known as


...or maybe because everyone in her thread already grasps the obvious


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> ...or maybe because everyone in her thread already grasps the obvious


LOL hahahahahahahahah she only won an Oscar, was rewarded as Shooting Star at Berlin Film Festival in 2011 for "Pure", at Marrakech FF in 2013 (praised by Scorsese, who loved her interpretation in Hotell) and a plenty of other awards including a SAG, gaining lots of positive comments.. I don't even want to comment who she is, cause being Michael's gf is the last thing you can remember about her when you love good movies. If you check on twitter and ask around, you can easily come to know 50% of the people don't even know the're dating. 
Please, let's move on from this topic cause it's so pathetic and I don't have any time to waste explaining an obvious thing to people who already know everything just pretending they don't   

Talking about serious things, I think Alien has wrapped or is wrapping now, so I'm expecting to see Michael again even BEFORE TLBO press and screening! I miss his face


----------



## carmencrem

He has such a wide range of expressions but the second one is his typical one, so funny! I can hear his voice in my head [emoji23] he was super cool at the last XMA premiere in Sydney, can't wait for TLBO promo tour. 
I think I'm loving him even more shaved nowadays, he looks younger and it emphasizes his jaw/chin, which is impressive and beautiful [emoji92] 
I also think this """"extra"""" weight is wonderful on him and his face.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Funny how that post isn't posted on her thread lol. She's not to be known solely as the gf lol even tho that's all she's known as


Lol yes. Plus they keep trying to convince us. I still don't understand why. If it was so obvious you wouldn't have to work so hard to convince people.


----------



## JaneWT

I don't understand how people can muddle Michael with Tom Hiddleston.  I mean, _HOW_?!!   They look nothing like each other and they're not even the same nationality!   The one similarity that they have in common is that they both play Marvel characters, yet people don't go mixing up Michael with Robert Downey Jr.  I know Tom is a huge admirer of Michael, and I imagine he'd look to emulate him, but I just don't see the reason for the confusion.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Funny how that post isn't posted on her thread lol. She's not to be known solely as the gf lol even tho that's all she's known as


This is how it works. First, we are told (because we are always told what to think, despite not needing or asking for help)  that tumblr was a horrible place that should be avoided. Then, we were provided with daily tumblr updates, despite the fact that no one, again, ever asked for them. Now, we are being provided with a complete tumblr "ask" q and a, despite the fact that, once again, no one asked for them. All of this occurring within a few weeks. Do you see a pattern here? Yes, of course, because it is always the same thing. It's always the same. Here is what you must think, this is what you must do, this is who you are, this is what you are thinking, etc., blah, blah, blah. Tiresome.

But, don't forget to watch the movie about the two felons!!!


----------



## JaneWT

gingerglory said:


>



I have to admit, the Isabel equivalent of this is awful.  The words are absolutely cringworthy.  In fact, I am not too keen on Tom's, either.


----------



## Just Askin

I'm sorry if the post offends by not being Michael Fassbenderish enough for the Michael Fassbender thread or because it mentions his girlfriend of 20 months. Can't please everyone, I guess.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> can't wait for TLBO promo tour..


I can't imagine there'll be a "promo tour", as such??    I wouldn't have thought the budget would stretch to that.  I think it'll just be them sitting in a hotel room for a day or two, speaking to press - perhaps even separately.  They're both highly professional, so I reckon any promo will be dealt with as if they were simply ordinary co-stars, but I still think it will be minimal.  But who knows, the promo may surprise us all and I truly hope it does! (Some of us will be pleasantly surprised while others. .... less so!).


----------



## Just Askin

Here's how it works;
I bother to post things I find interesting (according to the likes received so do others) that are about Michael Fassbender. Then up pops the same few people to complain about said posts whilst not actually bothering to post anything of interest themselves. Then the same few people moan about being mentioned or picked on or aliens landing or something. If I was thinner skinned I might be bothered by the constant picking . But then again naahhh mate


----------



## aprilmayjune

I'm keeping an eye out for possible NYC TLBO events via AOL Build, WSJ+, Apple Soho, etc., but let me know if anyone else sees anything? My Google-fu is pretty terrible.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I can't imagine there'll be a "promo tour", as such??    I wouldn't have thought the budget would stretch to that.  I think it'll just be them sitting in a hotel room for a day or two, speaking to press - perhaps even separately.  They're both highly professional, so I reckon any promo will be dealt with as if they were simply ordinary co-stars, but I still think it will be minimal.  But who knows, the promo may surprise us all and I truly hope it does! (Some of us will be pleasantly surprised while others. .... less so!).



Sorry lol I didn't mean "promo tour" like with Bourne and X Men obviously. I meant "premieres". There will be a premiere in the US and one in the UK. Maybe another one... (?). I meant to write press* lol I'm a lil bit exhausted [emoji24][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Here's how it works;
> I bother to post things I find interesting (according to the likes received so do others) that are about Michael Fassbender. Then up pops the same few people to complain about said posts whilst not actually bothering to post anything of interest themselves. Then the same few people moan about being mentioned or picked on or aliens landing or something. If I was thinner skinned I might be bothered by the constant picking . But then again naahhh mate



A lil bit boring, yeah :3 keep posting pallll


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I'm sorry if the post offends by not being Michael Fassbenderish enough for the Michael Fassbender thread or because it mentions his girlfriend of 20 months. Can't please everyone, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409672



Hahaha marry me please!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I don't understand how people can muddle Michael with Tom Hiddleston.  I mean, _HOW_?!!   They look nothing like each other and they're not even the same nationality!   The one similarity that they have in common is that they both play Marvel characters, yet people don't go mixing up Michael with Robert Downey Jr.  I know Tom is a huge admirer of Michael, and I imagine he'd look to emulate him, but I just don't see the reason for the confusion.



THIS.
I think I respect Tom Hiddleston as an actor -I'm not very into his personality, I can't get him, he looks too polite, too kind, almost fake, to me- and I liked his movies (I saw them all), even tho I don't think he's enormously brilliant, he's okay for most roles and brilliant in some others. Just my opinion btw, just to let you know I've nothing against him.
But it's a big NO: he doesn't look like Michael at all. I can (barely) understand people who associate Michael to Ewan McGregor rather than Tom Hiddleston, at least for his personality and kind of movies. Tom and Michael are opposite beyond every aspect: body, face, personality, movies.. Ok, they both did movies for Marvel.. So what?
I remember Tom saying in an interview during Crimson Peak's promo that people kept confusing him for Michael in Prometheus. Well, ehm.. Nope. Maybe one person, but I can't believe more than 2. Really..


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> Lol yes. Plus they keep trying to convince us. I still don't understand why. If it was so obvious you wouldn't have to work so hard to convince people.


You know what's funny, I did not even see your post before I posted mine because I was interrupted!!! LMAO!!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I have to admit, the Isabel equivalent of this is awful.  The words are absolutely cringworthy.  In fact, I am not too keen on Tom's, either.



I don't really like the words on the posters.. I liked the pics and everything -he's gorgeous with a sweater!- but I didn't really understand the meaning and sense of putting the words.. Well, okay, I'm gonna survive this.


----------



## Flatsy

When I was first getting familiar with Hiddleston I saw a photo of him and did a double take because I thought it was Fassy.  It was a photo of him as Henry V and he had the scruff and the pale blue eyes piercing through.  Sometimes they do resemble each other.  Now that I know Hiddles a lot better I can't see the resemblance anymore at all, but I can understand why casual moviegoers would.

Hiddleston has brought up Fassbender so much (either being confused with him or receiving his leftover scripts) that I'm starting to think it's something.  I'm picturing Hiddles looking at the cover of US Weekly and going, "They're not going to be confusing me with Fassbender anymore, are they?"


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> When I was first getting familiar with Hiddleston I saw a photo of him and did a double take because I thought it was Fassy.  It was a photo of him as Henry V and he had the scruff and the pale blue eyes piercing through.  Sometimes they do resemble each other.  Now that I know Hiddles a lot better I can't see the resemblance anymore at all, but I can understand why casual moviegoers would.
> 
> Hiddleston has brought up Fassbender so much (either being confused with him or receiving his leftover scripts) that I'm starting to think it's something.  I'm picturing Hiddles looking at the cover of US Weekly and going, "They're not going to be confusing me with Fassbender anymore, are they?"



Really? Never thought they were similar at all.. Weird.. It's weird but cool getting to know what other people think about faces/resemblance. We all see a lot of different things, it's cool. 
Btw no, never seen any resemblance between them, even tho I've nothing against Tom and I'm glad he likes Michael. As I told many times, I really wish him the best for his career, I think he should push himself deeper and further, he has plenty of time btw. 
Well, many people also think Michael and James look alike (can't see it) and Michael looks like a younger version of Plummer (could be)..


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> I'm keeping an eye out for possible NYC TLBO events via AOL Build, WSJ+, Apple Soho, etc., but let me know if anyone else sees anything? My Google-fu is pretty terrible.


Is that where you are? That is the one place in America I would love to visit.


carmencrem said:


> THIS.
> I think I respect Tom Hiddleston as an actor -I'm not very into his personality, I can't get him, he looks too polite, too kind, almost fake, to me- and I liked his movies (I saw them all), even tho I don't think he's enormously brilliant, he's okay for most roles and brilliant in some others. Just my opinion btw, just to let you know I've nothing against him.
> But it's a big NO: he doesn't look like Michael at all. I can (barely) understand people who associate Michael to Ewan McGregor rather than Tom Hiddleston, at least for his personality and kind of movies. Tom and Michael are opposite beyond every aspect: body, face, personality, movies.. Ok, they both did movies for Marvel.. So what?
> I remember Tom saying in an interview during Crimson Peak's promo that people kept confusing him for Michael in Prometheus. Well, ehm.. Nope. Maybe one person, but I can't believe more than 2. Really..


After seeing him as Loki and then on numerous interviews I thought he was brilliant. Then watched what he has done work wise and love him. 



Flatsy said:


> When I was first getting familiar with Hiddleston I saw a photo of him and did a double take because I thought it was Fassy.  It was a photo of him as Henry V and he had the scruff and the pale blue eyes piercing through.  Sometimes they do resemble each other.  Now that I know Hiddles a lot better I can't see the resemblance anymore at all, but I can understand why casual moviegoers would.
> 
> Hiddleston has brought up Fassbender so much (either being confused with him or receiving his leftover scripts) that I'm starting to think it's something.  I'm picturing Hiddles looking at the cover of US Weekly and going, "They're not going to be confusing me with Fassbender anymore, are they?"


Can imagine the plotting lol 
I love the banter between the Brithish&Irish actors at the minute. All so talented. Nice to see them all hitting the heights.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Is that where you are? That is the one place in America I would love to visit.
> 
> After seeing him as Loki and then on numerous interviews I thought he was brilliant. Then watched what he has done work wise and love him.
> 
> 
> Can imagine the plotting lol
> I love the banter between the Brithish&Irish actors at the minute. All so talented. Nice to see them all hitting the heights.



Re TLBO I said promo tour but I was a bit distracted and I wasn't in me lol 
I meant to say press and stuff like that. I think we'll have 2 - 3 premieres and maybe some interviews around in the Us. I need to stop hoping to see them at the Graham Norton show or covering W Mag.. Don't think so! But well, let's see. Less than 2 weeks now!


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> This is how it works. First, we are told (because we are always told what to think, despite not needing or asking for help)  that tumblr was a horrible place that should be avoided. Then, we were provided with daily tumblr updates, despite the fact that no one, again, ever asked for them. Now, we are being provided with a complete tumblr "ask" q and a, despite the fact that, once again, no one asked for them. All of this occurring within a few weeks. Do you see a pattern here? Yes, of course, because it is always the same thing. It's always the same. Here is what you must think, this is what you must do, this is who you are, this is what you are thinking, etc., blah, blah, blah. Tiresome.
> 
> But, don't forget to watch the movie about the two felons!!!


 Lol you're so right. If it's a post about Michael and the pr gf, why not post it on her thread too? After all her name was also mentioned. The point is there are some who are not ok with his name and pictures being mentioned on her thread so much because they want to feel that there is more to her than the relationship she's in. So therefore only posts about her, her movies, her interviews and such there. But when it comes to Michael Fassbender thread, she has to be mentioned all the time, even when it's not necessary. She's only mentioned cuz that's all there is to her. She is defined by the relationship and there has to be a constant reminder that she is with him and he is so much in love, I have to laugh at that cuz after nearly 2 years he still hasn't claimed her as a gf much less say how he feels about her. But we are to believe he's madly in love LOL.
Now regarding tumblr, funny how posts from there are posted here when its convenient. I thought tumblr was a bad place? But since that post was all about their lovely mess of a relationship then of course its posted here. But I bet u if it was the opposite then it wouldn't be posted here. So much negativity about tumblr blogs yet what's being said there is posted here. Same people who say they are all for positivity and respect go to those same blogs and speak negatively
But anyway, Since Michael is near or have finished P2 I hope he can take some time off and spend with his folks, take some much needed time for himself then back to work. I'd hate to see him around people who make him miserable


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Lol you're so right. If it's a post about Michael and the pr gf, why not post it on her thread too? After all her name was also mentioned. The point is there are some who are not ok with his name and pictures being mentioned on her thread so much because they want to feel that there is more to her than the relationship she's in. So therefore only posts about her, her movies, her interviews and such there. But when it comes to Michael Fassbender thread, she has to be mentioned all the time, even when it's not necessary. She's only mentioned cuz that's all there is to her. She is defined by the relationship and there has to be a constant reminder that she is with him and he is so much in love, I have to laugh at that cuz after nearly 2 years he still hasn't claimed her as a gf much less say how he feels about her. But we are to believe he's madly in love LOL.
> Now regarding tumblr, funny how posts from there are posted here when its convenient. I thought tumblr was a bad place? But since that post was all about their lovely mess of a relationship then of course its posted here. But I bet u if it was the opposite then it wouldn't be posted here. So much negativity about tumblr blogs yet what's being said there is posted here. Same people who say they are all for positivity and respect go to those same blogs and speak negatively
> But anyway, Since Michael is near or have finished P2 I hope he can take some time off and spend with his folks, take some much needed time for himself then back to work. I'd hate to see him around people who make him miserable



I actually think she probably can stand on her own two feet but not right now. It's sad that she got into the Academy and the article still said "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend is invited to join the Academy". Oh dear.

The thing I really don't get is why people go on tumblr and then complain about it. No one is forcing anyone to go on there, they don't even tag his name most of the time. It's not a difficult concept to grasp. Why go on a blog you hate? It boggles my mind.

Also, I am really looking forward to TLBO promos. I just want to see Fassy again, I miss him.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I actually think she probably can stand on her own two feet but not right now. It's sad that she got into the Academy and the article still said "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend is invited to join the Academy". Oh dear.
> 
> The thing I really don't get is why people go on tumblr and then complain about it. No one is forcing anyone to go on there, they don't even tag his name most of the time. It's not a difficult concept to grasp. Why go on a blog you hate? It boggles my mind.
> 
> Also, I am really looking forward to TLBO promos. I just want to see Fassy again, I miss him.


 Yeah I miss seeing his sexy self, but not looking miserable lol.
The thing is, if there's a blog that's against the relationship then they don't like it but if its for the relationship then it brings happiness, hence the post
It will be a very very long time before she can do anything without Michael's name being mentioned. Until then, she will use his name to be more known


----------



## Just Askin

I can't stand the tumblr blogs or news rags that use nasty derogatory language to talk about people they dislike. It makes me question peoples intent when it is about a lovely bloke like Fassbender. I only ever see the ones about Fassbender on tumblr as they often tag them with his name so you have no choice.
I wonder if everyone knows there is a Vikander thread. I only wonder as there seems to be lots of posts on here that are just about her.
Great thing about this new set up is it is really easy to post from so many different mediums. Interviews, pictures, comments about Michael are all so easy to post.  It's brilliant.
I love the way people can have different views about Michael and those closest to him and  can openly discuss them in a respectful manner.
Like,  I have a choice about what blogs I like and don't like and like normal people I usually base that on the ones that don't spew regurgitated crap about Fassbender or his girlfriend(like her or not it's his life).
Funny that a Michael Fassbender thread should have posts about him and his girlfriend, don't you think.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I can't stand the tumblr blogs or news tags that use nasty derogatory language to talk about people they dislike. It makes me question peoples intent when it is about a lovely bloke like Fassbender. I only ever see the ones about Fassbender on tumblr as they often tag them with his name so you have no choice.
> I wonder if everyone knows there is a Vikander thread. I only wonder as there seems to be lots of posts on here that are just about her.
> Great thing about this new set up is it is really easy to post from so many different mediums. Interviews, pictures, comments about Michael are all so easy to post.  It's brilliant.
> I love the way people can have different views about Michael and those closest to him and  can openly discuss them in a respectful manner.
> Like,  I have a choice about what blogs I like and don't like and like normal people I usually base that on the ones that don't spew regurgitated crap about Fassbender or his girlfriend(like her or not it's his life).
> Funny that a Michael Fassbender thread should have posts about him and his girlfriend, don't you think.
> View attachment 3409839


This. [emoji651]️ and this [emoji652]️ when we have the same opinion there's no need for me to add anything more but Michael's gorgeous face.


----------



## carmencrem

I need new photoshoots!!!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> This. [emoji651]️ and this [emoji652]️ when we have the same opinion there's no need for me to add anything more but Michael's gorgeous face.
> View attachment 3409840


Love these pics. Hot as hell...although I hate smoking, can't stand to be near it. This man has powers lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Love these pics. Hot as hell...although I hate smoking, can't stand to be near it. This man has powers lol



Weird.. I read a few articles in which they said he had quit smoking or at least was trying.. I remember this one.. http://www.vapor-news.com/2016/02/19/6-celebs-who-changed-to-vaping/ but I don't think so cause I saw him smoking with butler at the GG! Right? 
Btw it's true, I haven't seen him smoking like he did years ago, I think he's trying to quit or at least reduce the number of cigarettes. 
Honestly, I don't know and I don't even care, nothing against smoke, I smoke cigarettes if it happens...I don't like it and I don't hate it... But I think he was smoking a bit too much maybe [emoji23] and he's got tired..


----------



## carmencrem

These are the coolest for me:


----------



## Just Askin

I reckon he still smokes like a trooper and uses nicotine gum when he can't have a fag. I swear he spends half of each award ceremony in the smoking area! He seems like one of those blokes who never switches off...caffeine and nicotine addict lol.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> This is how it works. First, we are told (because we are always told what to think, despite not needing or asking for help)  that tumblr was a horrible place that should be avoided. Then, we were provided with daily tumblr updates, despite the fact that no one, again, ever asked for them. Now, we are being provided with a complete tumblr "ask" q and a, despite the fact that, once again, no one asked for them. All of this occurring within a few weeks. Do you see a pattern here? Yes, of course, because it is always the same thing. It's always the same. Here is what you must think, this is what you must do, this is who you are, this is what you are thinking, etc., blah, blah, blah. Tiresome.
> 
> But, don't forget to watch the movie about the two felons!!!


I want to understand the logic.. It's fine if people post entire comments (insults) about Vikander,her career,Tomb Raider,fashion contracts that are not relevant to the thread in any way. No one asked for them. But Just Askin is not allowed to post a a tumblr ask about his personal life.. Just Askin agrees with the person who has replied. It's her opinion. I don't think she's forcing anyone to agree with her. 



JaneWT said:


> I can't imagine there'll be a "promo tour", as such??    I wouldn't have thought the budget would stretch to that.  I think it'll just be them sitting in a hotel room for a day or two, speaking to press - perhaps even separately.  They're both highly professional, so I reckon any promo will be dealt with as if they were simply ordinary co-stars, but I still think it will be minimal.  But who knows, the promo may surprise us all and I truly hope it does! (Some of us will be pleasantly surprised while others. .... less so!).


I agree.



carmencrem said:


> Really? Never thought they were similar at all.. Weird.. It's weird but cool getting to know what other people think about faces/resemblance. We all see a lot of different things, it's cool.
> Btw no, never seen any resemblance between them, even tho I've nothing against Tom and I'm glad he likes Michael. As I told many times, I really wish him the best for his career, I think he should push himself deeper and further, he has plenty of time btw.
> Well, many people also think Michael and James look alike (can't see it) and Michael looks like a younger version of Plummer (could be)..


Yes,I don't see the resemblance. But it's true that he looks  like a young Plummer and in some pics like a young Kevin Kline. 








kashlo said:


> I* actually think she probably can stand on her own two feet but not right now. It's sad that she got into the Academy and the article still said "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend is invited to join the Academy". Oh dear.*
> 
> The thing I really don't get is why people go on tumblr and then complain about it. *No one is forcing anyone to go on there, they don't even tag his name most of the time. *It's not a difficult concept to grasp. Why go on a blog you hate? It boggles my mind.


Inquisitr.. a reputable source. She would have never won her Oscar without him..    There are journalists who write for THR who didn't even know they were dating.. just saying..
One blog in particular tags his name and her name on a daily basis,so yes,his fans and her fans are forced to see her nonsense every day.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> Inquisitr.. a reputable source. She would have never won her Oscar without him..    There are journalists who write for THR who didn't even know they were dating.. just saying..
> One blog in particular tags his name and her hame on a daily basis,so yes,his fans and her fans are forced to see her nonsense every day.



So what? They still said it. It just shows that to a lot of people she is still Michael Fassbender's gf and nothing more. I double checked the three main blogs and I see no tags. I'm not familiar with tumblr though so maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## mchris55

The logic was stated in the post. It pointed out the continued inconsistencies.


----------



## Just Askin

Ok now it's just getting silly.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Lol you're so right. If it's a post about Michael and the pr gf, why not post it on her thread too? After all her name was also mentioned. The point is there are some who are not ok with his name and pictures being mentioned on her thread so much because they want to feel that there is more to her than the relationship she's in. So therefore only posts about her, her movies, her interviews and such there. But when it comes to Michael Fassbender thread, she has to be mentioned all the time, even when it's not necessary. She's only mentioned cuz that's all there is to her. She is defined by the relationship and there has to be a constant reminder that she is with him and he is so much in love, I have to laugh at that cuz after nearly 2 years he still hasn't claimed her as a gf much less say how he feels about her. But we are to believe he's madly in love LOL.
> Now regarding tumblr, funny how posts from there are posted here when its convenient. I thought tumblr was a bad place? But since that post was all about their lovely mess of a relationship then of course its posted here. But I bet u if it was the opposite then it wouldn't be posted here. So much negativity about tumblr blogs yet what's being said there is posted here. Same people who say they are all for positivity and respect go to those same blogs and speak negatively
> But anyway, Since Michael is near or have finished P2 I hope he can take some time off and spend with his folks, take some much needed time for himself then back to work. I'd hate to see him around people who make him miserable



Promo for "If I see your baby on a row boat, I will take her."


----------



## Just Askin

Issues much?


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> I want to understand the logic.. It's fine if people post entire comments (insults) about Vikander,her career,Tomb Raider,fashion contracts that are not relevant to the thread in any way. No one asked for them. But Just Askin is not allowed to post a a tumblr ask about his personal life.. Just Askin agrees with the person who has replied. It's her opinion. I don't think she's forcing anyone to agree wit
> 
> 
> Yes,I don't see the resemblance. But it's true that he looks  like a young Plummer and in some pics like a young Kevin Kline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inquisitr.. a reputable source. She would have never won her Oscar without him..    There are journalists who write for THR who didn't even know they were dating.. just saying..
> One blog in particular tags his name and her hame on a daily basis,so yes,his fans and her fans are forced to see her nonsense every day.


Wow forgot about Kevin Kline. Fish Called Wanda... Classic.


----------



## mchris55

No. As far as I know, infertile couples do not receive special dispensation to steal babies from their families.


----------



## Just Askin

If you read the book you would know the characters don't get any dispensation. Your point?


----------



## Just Askin

Just asking. Are there any Fassbender films that members refused to watch on account of the subject matter? Are there any Fassbender films that members would be reluctant to watch because of other cast members? Are there Fassbender films members wouldn't watch because of certain directors?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> If you read the book you would know the characters don't get any dispensation. Your point?



I have a hunch that Michael won't be talking about felons and kidnap when he does press for TLBO. Seems like some people are fixated on this superficial précis. I expect to hear him talk about integrity, duty, personal conflict, sacrifice but most of all about love and how all consuming and transforming it is.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Just asking. Are there any Fassbender films that members refused to watch on account of the subject matter? Are there any Fassbender films that members would be reluctant to watch because of other cast members? Are there Fassbender films members wouldn't watch because of certain directors?



No. I've not watched Jonah Hex or Blood Creek because neither appeal to me genre wise. If others like them fine, but I won't trash them because they aren't to my personal taste. I can't imagine not watching a film because I don't care for other cast members either. Seems silly and petulant to adopt such a stance.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> If you read the book you would know the characters don't get any dispensation. Your point?



Checked the website of nearby bookshop. The movie tie-in version with M&A on the cover is available for pre-order! Must buy one to show support !


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> So what? They still said it. It just shows that to a lot of people she is still Michael Fassbender's gf and nothing more. I double checked the three main blogs and I see no tags. I'm not familiar with tumblr though so maybe I'm missing something.


A lot of people don't recognize Michael.. that's the hilarious thing in this fauxmance. W magazine,Interview,NYT,Vogue,The Telegraph,The Guardian,Net-a-Porter have always interviewed her because she was promoting her movies.. not because they were interested in their relationship.
I see tags every days,so I guess she will post something later.




mchris55 said:


> The logic was stated in the post. It pointed out the continued inconsistencies.


I don't remember Just Askin saying that every blog is evil..  Just Askin has simply posted an opinion about their relationship (relevant to the thread) because _she_ agrees with the person who has replied on tumblr. It's not an anonymous story posted like some kind of receipt.


----------



## mchris55

My point was as stated and has been stated several times. This goes for both topics.


----------



## Just Askin

So is it ok for him and Sarah Paulson to play slave owners?  What about the flesh eating Nazis in Blood Creek? Your point makes no sense in terms of watching a film. Do you only watch cartoons?
Thought you said you read the book. How does the comment about the 'fictional' characters getting dispensation make sense?


----------



## Just Askin

Think it only fair if I can be questioned then I can question.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> No. I've not watched Jonah Hex or Blood Creek because neither appeal to me genre wise. If others like them fine, but I won't trash them because they aren't to my personal taste. I can't imagine not watching a film because I don't care for other cast members either. Seems silly and petulant to adopt such a stance.


I watched both only because Fassbender was in them. Think I had to psych myself up for 12YAS. Find Hunger really hard to watch because of subject and Michaels portrayal. Too real because of the weight loss. Tried to rewatch Shame several times purely for the nakedness....didn't work...he's just too good in it and I end up on a downer about peoples attitude to those in need..sniff.


----------



## Just Askin

News is making me feel sick .


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> A lot of people don't recognize Michael.. that's the hilarious thing in this fauxmance. W magazine,Interview,NYT,Vogue,The Telegraph,The Guardian,Net-a-Porter have always interviewed her because she was promoting her movies.. not because they were interested in their relationship.
> I see tags every days,so I guess she will post something later.



And I have seen several publications refer to her as Michael's gf. I didn't say every single person only cares about her because she is his gf. She has a handful of fans of her own and that's fine. But for a lot of people she is still just Michael's gf. And until she stops name dropping him she will continue to be only that.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Just asking. Are there any Fassbender films that members refused to watch on account of the subject matter? Are there any Fassbender films that members would be reluctant to watch because of other cast members? Are there Fassbender films members wouldn't watch because of certain directors?


I would be tremendously disappointed if he (or McAvoy or Alicia) ever worked with Woody Allen. Cate Blanchett, Kristen Stewart, Hiddleston, Scarlett Johansson, all lost a lot of my respect when they did.


----------



## carmencrem

Laughing out loud again. [emoji23][emoji1317] morning!!


----------



## JaneWT

When Jason Bourne premiered here, I saw three articles about Alicia in the printed press and NOT ONE even mentioned Michael Fassbender.  Not one!  Anyone who says Alicia is piggybacking on Michael for his fame is under the illusion that he is a household name.  He's not, so the 'using him for fame' argument is null and void.


----------



## Just Askin

Is mentioning your boyfriends name really name dropping though or just being normal? Is name dropping really name dropping when it's not you but the interviewer who mentions the name?  Can't recall, sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, when she started an interview with "me and my boyfriend Michael" or "me and Michael Fassbender".


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Is mentioning your boyfriends name really name dropping though or just being normal? Is name dropping really name dropping when it's not you but the interviewer who mentions the name?  Can't recall, sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, when she started an interview with "me and my boyfriend Michael" or "me and Michael Fassbender".



You are right! It is always the interviewers who initiated it and mentioned about Michael. 
Even if going  back 10000 steps , she has the right to mention her boyfriend. If anyone who has the right to stop her from mentioning him, it will be Mr. Michael Fassbender himself.


----------



## Esizzle

Why is everyone here so obsessed with Alicia? I would like to discuss more of Michael's work if anyone else would like that too. Do we know if Assassin's creed is being presented at comic con? I have seen conflicting reports.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Promo for "If I see your baby on a row boat, I will take her."


 I am actually looking forward to TLBO. Did not enjoy the book but am excited to see Michael play a different kind of role. I swear every time I see your description of the book, I crack up laughing! I find it hilarious.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Why is everyone here so obsessed with Alicia? I would like to discuss more of Michael's work if anyone else would like that too. Do we know if Assassin's creed is being presented at comic con? I have seen conflicting reports.


Hi.
I post stuff that includes her sometimes as some of his stuff is tied in. Unfortunately it usually meets with a barrage of " she's the b-tch from hell" posts. Posted that one about their meet ups cos I thought it was sweet the amount of effort put in on both parts, all the travelling through busy work schedules etc.  I didn't post it to convince people about their relationship as to me that's a non question. So instead of a post it turns into same few people having ago..what ever floats your boat I suppose.
It does get frustrating at times and being human  (and disgusted with a lot of the terminology used) I personally will have a pop back sometimes.
Not that up on Comi Con but sure there were AC associated competitions for tickets to San Diego so dont see why that would be if there was no intention to show. Lots of gamers in my house so no effort needed to convince anyone to come watch this one lol


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I am actually looking forward to TLBO. Did not enjoy the book but am excited to see Michael play a different kind of role. I swear every time I see your description of the book, I crack up laughing! I find it hilarious.


Read it cos he was gonna be in the film. Really enjoyed it , not sure how much of that was because of being able to envisage him in the role. Really looking forward to it coming out. Think he's gonna nail this character, stacking up the tissues already.


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> I am actually looking forward to TLBO. Did not enjoy the book but am excited to see Michael play a different kind of role. I swear every time I see your description of the book, I crack up laughing! I find it hilarious.



I'm so looking forward to seeing Michael play a father. His scenes with the baby in the trailer were adorable.


----------



## carmencrem

We ALL know very well which is the truth and we ALL know very well she never name drops him, there's nothing to discuss about it, really. People who say she uses him and name drops him don't  even believe in what they say, cause it's clearly not true. It's a pathetic loss of time, yeah.  [emoji23] but they can keep their opinion, I couldn't care less honestly. 

IA with who says this thread is about him but talking about his girlfriend when the topic has to do with him (movie promotion etc) it's 100% related to him. Criticising/praising her for non-Michael-related things is off-topic here, tho. Yeah.. 

Re TLBO I enjoyed the book very much, but, as I told you all many times, it's my kind of story and I've never seen him playing a role like Tom's before. [emoji7] I feel I'm gonna love it a lot.

I'm not sure about AC at Comic Con but I don't think Michael is going.. Well, I know it's weird cause he's the main actor, but if he has to finish Alien (maybe it's already finished but we're not 100000% sure) and TLBO press, when would he be in San Diego?
I don't know... Still wondering :/


----------



## carmencrem

Btw Comic Con is from July 20 to 24. If TLBO press is starting on July 25, he may be able to attend.. We'll see in the next days!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I am actually looking forward to TLBO. Did not enjoy the book but am excited to see Michael play a different kind of role. I swear every time I see your description of the book, I crack up laughing! I find it hilarious.


And I hope you enjoy yourself and his performance. It's just that here, if you differ from the groupthink, you have to explain the same things over and over and over again.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Here's how it works;
> I bother to post things I find interesting (according to the likes received so do others) that are about Michael Fassbender. Then up pops the same few people to complain about said posts whilst not actually bothering to post anything of interest themselves. Then the same few people moan about being mentioned or picked on or aliens landing or something. If I was thinner skinned I might be bothered by the constant picking . But then again naahhh mate


Can anyone else see a pattern developing here???


----------



## Flatsy

No, MChris55, you don't need to explain yourself over and over again.  In fact, doing so is purely argumentative and serves no purpose.  The purpose of this forum is not for people to understand and agree with YOU.


----------



## mchris55

I'm asked. I answer. 

Sometimes.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I have to laugh and smh sometimes


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> And I hope you enjoy yourself and his performance. It's just that here, if you differ from the groupthink, you have to explain the same things over and over and over again.


I am sorry you feel that way. I am not much of a group thinker either.


----------



## Esizzle

carmencrem said:


> We ALL know very well which is the truth and we ALL know very well she never name drops him, there's nothing to discuss about it, really. People who say she uses him and name drops him don't  even believe in what they say, cause it's clearly not true. It's a pathetic loss of time, yeah.  [emoji23] but they can keep their opinion, I couldn't care less honestly.
> 
> IA with who says this thread is about him but talking about his girlfriend when the topic has to do with him (movie promotion etc) it's 100% related to him. Criticising/praising her for non-Michael-related things is off-topic here, tho. Yeah..
> 
> Re TLBO I enjoyed the book very much, but, as I told you all many times, it's my kind of story and I've never seen him playing a role like Tom's before. [emoji7] I feel I'm gonna love it a lot.
> 
> I'm not sure about AC at Comic Con but I don't think Michael is going.. Well, I know it's weird cause he's the main actor, but if he has to finish Alien (maybe it's already finished but we're not 100000% sure) and TLBO press, when would he be in San Diego?
> I don't know... Still wondering :/


Quick opinion on the first part of your post. I think a lot of her editorials last year mentioned Michael because 1. Hollywood loves couples gossip and 2. Hollywood loves to define women by the men they are with. It frustrates me to no end. If I were the breakout star of the year, the last thing I want is for public and media to attach another persons name on to mine even if it's my significant other. I don't think Alicia name dropped Michael in the editorials last year so much as these mags constantly wanting to put his name next to her. It's the sad reality of the male obsessed Hollywood.


----------



## Just Askin

http://maya-fl.tumblr.com/post/147445197558/so-cute
"Yes certainly"
	

		
			
		

		
	



"It's the wires". Love how the accent slips 
​


----------



## Just Askin

Suggestive language.
Couldn't resist after being reminded of this.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> Quick opinion on the first part of your post. I think a lot of her editorials last year mentioned Michael because 1. Hollywood loves couples gossip and 2. Hollywood loves to define women by the men they are with. It frustrates me to no end. If I were the breakout star of the year, the last thing I want is for public and media to attach another persons name on to mine even if it's my significant other. I don't think Alicia name dropped Michael in the editorials last year so much as these mags constantly wanting to put his name next to her. It's the sad reality of the male obsessed Hollywood.



Exactly. She never name dropped him (btw, could you call it a "name drop" if you have been dating someone since 2 years?), she always refuses to discuss her relationship, and if someone is interested I can link all the interviews in which reporters asked her about him and she refused to answer. She was so pissed when La Ferla asked her about Michael that the intro the journalist wrote in her interview in the end was "there's no way to enter in Alicia's Vikander mind", cause she NEVER commented her relationship status, apart from when she said there were so many pics of them around that would have been stupid denying their relationship. When she was asked "who did you kiss at midnight during NY's Eve?" she replied "I think I kissed my boyfriend" and her cheeks turned red, without any name dropping.. 
She also suffered of many anxiety issues, for years she couldn't sleep the night before an interview, she's always felt a lot uncomfortable talking about herself/private life. In fact, she never does. I don't know where the "she always name drops him" comes from, cause she actually never name dropped him. 
As you said, gossip mags' titles do, cause Hollywood loves "couples", "gossip" and most of all, keeps associating actresses' names to their boyfriends/husbands ones, cause we still live in a sexist society, yeah.
The reason why they both tend to avoid talking about their relationship is obviously this: they don't care about what people think of them and they don't want people to know their business. She's shy and strong in her belief that she only wants questions about her movies and he's too private and out of the Hollywood game to say something about his life to journalists especially now that people are obsessed over him and her. It's not 2011 anymore, now he's got 2 Oscar nominations and his career is well well built, he's too famous to be free as he was before. Nobody ever asked him about his personal life back in 2010, I mean.
Alicia is in her breakout/golden period, people follow her everywhere and are obsessed with her, Michael is not stupid, he perfectly knows and doesn't want to play a game for journalists, so he avoids the personal life topic at least until people won't be obsessed over Alicia anymore. He clearly doesn't want her name to be associated to his and her career defined by his name, and that's just deep respect towards her and strong protection of their relationship. That's my opinion, likely the right one, cause it's extremely clear, but I don't know any of them personally, so.. 

Btw I'm tired too of discussing his personal life.. We all know he's with Alicia Vikander and we don't know anything else about their plans, can we go back (or further) discussing his career/sighting/interviews? Alicia's thread is much more focused on her and her career (although people say she exists only because of him lol!), it's Michaels one to be focused on her.. I don't understand the logic of it..

And IA with you also about the sexism.. It's terrible, we're in 2016.. What for?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> http://maya-fl.tumblr.com/post/147445197558/so-cute
> "Yes certainly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410424
> 
> "It's the wires". Love how the accent slips
> View attachment 3410428​



Ahahah 16 inches, man  I love David8, can't wait to see him again!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.scified.com/news/thats-a-wrap-for-alien-covenant guyssssssss


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> http://www.scified.com/news/thats-a-wrap-for-alien-covenant guyssssssss


  Thank **** for that.  It felt like that shoot was going to last into the next millennium.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Thank **** for that.  It felt like that shoot was going to last into the next millennium.



Ahah same here! It's always a long long long nightmare with Ridley, he's very precise and committed and I feel like he wants his actors to be 100% invested too, without distraction. I don't know if he's a nice man irl, I think yes, but he's surely a pretty severe boss


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Ahah same here! It's always a long long long nightmare with Ridley, he's very precise and committed and I feel like he wants his actors to be 100% invested too, without distraction. I don't know if he's a nice man irl, I think yes, but he's surely a pretty severe boss


lol let's just hope that results in something closer to prometheus and further from the counselor this time


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hahaha but the thing one has to realize is that there are times when an actor does an interview he or she do look it over before it's published, so they do have a say with what's published and what isn't. That is why in her interviews his name is mentioned a few times but with him, hers isn't mentioned. Its not with every mag but some. Moreover, since they claim to be so private, whenever they're been asked about their personal life they can and are free to say no comment. eg recently with Michael was asked about TLBO, he declined to comment, it wasn't just about the movie but also he declined to mention her. If anyone were to read Michael's interviews, most of the time he talks about work. I also have no doubt that interviewers are told in advance not to ask him about his personal life. Now when it comes to her, cant say the same thing. In some way, shape or form, he is mentioned. Like I said, with the screening for TLBO coming up soon, it'll be interesting to see how he reacts to certain questions, not to mention the promo. I know one person is more thrilled for those upcoming events more than the other. I'd rather see TAU tho, pity it was pushed back


----------



## girlwhowaited

FassbenderLover said:


> Hahaha but the thing one has to realize is that there are times when an actor does an interview he or she do look it over before it's published, so they do have a say with what's published and what isn't. That is why in her interviews his name is mentioned a few times but with him, hers isn't mentioned. Its not with every mag but some. Moreover, since they claim to be so private, whenever they're been asked about their personal life they can and are free to say no comment. eg recently with Michael was asked about TLBO, he declined to comment, it wasn't just about the movie but also he declined to mention her. If anyone were to read Michael's interviews, most of the time he talks about work. I also have no doubt that interviewers are told in advance not to ask him about his personal life. Now when it comes to her, cant say the same thing. In some way, shape or form, he is mentioned. Like I said, with the screening for TLBO coming up soon, it'll be interesting to see how he reacts to certain questions, not to mention the promo. I know one person is more thrilled for those upcoming events more than the other. I'd rather see TAU tho, pity it was pushed back


Only famous people who are control freaks over their imagine ever do this( like Taylor Swift and Beyoncé, even them can't control everything) normally you give an interview and only see the result when it's published, Alicia definitely it's not of those people since many times know interviewers have said things less than nice and they still get published. Same for Michael. And a private couple is a couple who don't do interviews just to talk about their relationship or that share details of their personal life's, if either of them did that there would be a lot less discussions on him fandom trust me.
I do agree with the the other poster who said woman get asked more personal questions, work unrelated questions and are whenever possible linked to a male star. While it does sometimes happens with male celebrities it's a lot less than with woman. Just read ten interviews with actors and then read 10 with actress and you will see what I'm talking about.
Since they are both doing a movie together, and Alicia has been doing a lot of promo for various films these past  two years I think they have almost he same amount of mentions in each other's articles and interviews. If you consider that Michael has done like 30% of the number of interviews Alicia has done lately.


----------



## carmencrem

We all know they don't control interviews before they're published. 
Do you remember that story with Camilla Long?
When Fassy was asked if he actually told her the things she wrote he said that no, he hadn't read the interview, he had just given his replies without checking the article later. 
And Camilla Long's article was 80% made of balderdash made up by her. 
[emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

I also can easily say 50% of interviews aren't "real" but just modified copies of other interviews for bigger magazines.
For example I remember an Italian magazine called "Chi" (famous for being a bad gossip unreliable mag) "interviewing" Michael last January: the title was "I am the king of sex symbols". lol. Inside the magazine there was a part of the article that said he still had to shoot TLBO. Lol again. Did they ask him something before publishing it? I don't think so [emoji28] 
another magazine called "Tu Style" that put Alicia on a cover last January: the "interview" was mainly about Testament Of Youth and then there were some questions about her previous work and LV's campaign. I know TU Style doesn't do any real interview, they just buy news from bigger magazines like Vanity Fair, Grazia.. And change a little bit the text, adding here and cutting there. Et voilà, the title was "How I seduced the sexiest man in the world". In the article Michael wasn't even mentioned. 
It's not true you check the interview or your answers before it's published. 
Plus, if we assume actors check their answers and everything is published about them, then Michael and saw checked this too (which is actually very possible, cause this was on television and the whole world could see it):  so he kinda agreed with the statement "real life girlfriend Alicia Vikander". Then it's official and you can sleep quiet and sweet dreams now.


----------



## Flatsy

Carmencrem, you were right when you said this doesn't even deserve addressing anymore.  Who Alicia is dating is standard biographical information that is always going to be mentioned in any profile of her, just as it is for every other celebrity.  She and her publicity team have nothing to do with that.

And even though she dodges 99% of the questions about him, there would be nothing wrong with her mentioning & discussing her boyfriend of 1 1/2 years if she chose to.  It's only a tiny handful of people who have decided this is a crime.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> No. I've not watched Jonah Hex or Blood Creek because neither appeal to me genre wise. If others like them fine, but I won't trash them because they aren't to my personal taste. I can't imagine not watching a film because I don't care for other cast members either. Seems silly and petulant to adopt such a stance.


I pretty much watch anything genre wise, I'm just a fan of cinema in general. So it wasn't a problem to me watching those movies. Jonah Hex is really poorly written and edited but it's sometimes a fun comic book western type of movie. Blood Creek is pure trash gore and I love it, but yeah, it's for people who like that genre and many do surprisingly.



Just Askin said:


> I watched both only because Fassbender was in them. Think I had to psych myself up for 12YAS. Find Hunger really hard to watch because of subject and Michaels portrayal. Too real because of the weight loss. Tried to rewatch Shame several times purely for the nakedness....didn't work...he's just too good in it and I end up on a downer about peoples attitude to those in need..sniff.



Hunger is to me his most difficult to watch film, it's leaves you an emptiness that is hard to swallow.



aprilmayjune said:


> I would be tremendously disappointed if he (or McAvoy or Alicia) ever worked with Woody Allen. Cate Blanchett, Kristen Stewart, Hiddleston, Scarlett Johansson, all lost a lot of my respect when they did.



Michael has worked with him when he was a moving actor, he had like one line and worked for one day in the movie and it's not in the film at all. But I honestly doubt at the time he know of anything regarding Woody Allen, most people famous or not don't in fact, since Allen was never judge or arrested. In truth while I don't support him and I don't think it's fair to judge anyone for working with him or other people with issue, a movie is made by 200 or more different people all working hard and that for the most part really need that job and are lucky to be even working in the industry. 



Just Askin said:


> Is mentioning your boyfriends name really name dropping though or just being normal? Is name dropping really name dropping when it's not you but the interviewer who mentions the name?  Can't recall, sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, when she started an interview with "me and my boyfriend Michael" or "me and Michael Fassbender".


Is not at all, and she has never done that. But she is allowed to do it if she wants to, they both are since it's their relationship and they only play by their rules. Not anyone else's. 
Name dropping to me is when someone randomly mentions another famous person they met once and it's totally unrelated to the topic.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> Carmencrem, you were right when you said this doesn't even deserve addressing anymore.  Who Alicia is dating is standard biographical information that is always going to be mentioned in any profile of her, just as it is for every other celebrity.  She and her publicity team have nothing to do with that.
> 
> And even though she dodges 99% of the questions about him, there would be nothing wrong with her mentioning & discussing her boyfriend of 1 1/2 years if she chose to.  It's only a tiny handful of people who have decided this is a crime.



Indeed. It's a pleasure engaging with you! 
Exactly: there would be nothing wrong if she discussed about her personal life, spilling details of their everyday life, their house, their plans,.. They've been together for almost two years, she's free to talk about her boyfriend. 
But she doesn't, so... There isn't even one reason to talk about it. 
Btw if we assume they check interviews and stuff before they're published, then Michael 100% saw the video in which they called Alicia his real life girlfriend (he also talked about her at the GG, btw, without spilling any private-romantic detail), so.. They both acknowledged the relationship. 
I actually think he knows about that video, cause it was shown during Good Morning America and the whole world saw it (now it's even on YouTube). 

But re articles and interviews, they surely don't check crappy mags interviews (cause only crappy magazines write those gossip statements), they don't even know they're in that mag tbh, they surely don't have time to read tiny gossip pages about themselves. 
Magazines like Vogue, Vanity Fair.., usually don't write gossip craps adding made up details, they're (usually) very serious.
Michael didn't even check the Sunday Times and he wouldn't have noticed the amount of balderdash camilla long had written about him without GQ's intervention. 

Aww this topic is so tiring and boring now, btw! Hope to have new pics soon so we can talk about Michael's gorgeousness [emoji178]


----------



## Flatsy

Girlwhowaited, you are right that actresses tend to do different kinds of interviews than actors.  Actresses do a lot of interviews with fashion magazines and women's magazines, and they are inherently more focused on personal issues.

It seems like it's been quite a while since Fassy did a lengthy print interview or magazine profile.  He did quite a few of them back in 2011 - 2012 as part of his Oscar campaign and I think he made a conscious decision to stop doing personality-based press.  He mostly does film q&a's, junket interviews or brief print interviews that are focused solely on the film he's promoting.  It's much rarer for personal questions to even come up in those formats (although interviewers still try!).


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, she dodges questions about him? Wow ok lol. I guess in he next interview/article about her he wont be mentioned then. I didn't realize that celebs have to be control freaks to request that certain questions aren't asked. Celebs are asked questions and they do have the power to say "no comment" and like I said, they are told in advance not to ask certain questions by their team. Moreover when celebs do interviews, whether its a magazine or its televised and they are asked a question, matters not what it is, if they do not like it they get up and walk away. What's that? Being a control freak? My point is, they get asked questions and if they want to answer they do, if they don't, they say so. Some are private ie Michael and some aren't ie AV. He doesn't like putting his personal life on display, she does, agree or not. Putting together different interviews from past ones don't even count, I'm talking about interviews that are done face to face


----------



## FassbenderLover

To add, matters not if its females more than males, they all are asked, it all depends what's the response


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> I pretty much watch anything genre wise, I'm just a fan of cinema in general. So it wasn't a problem to me watching those movies. Jonah Hex is really poorly written and edited but it's sometimes a fun comic book western type of movie. Blood Creek is pure trash gore and I love it, but yeah, it's for people who like that genre and many do surprisingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunger is to me his most difficult to watch film, it's leaves you an emptiness that is hard to swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael has worked with him when he was a moving actor, he had like one line and worked for one day in the movie and it's not in the film at all. But I honestly doubt at the time he know of anything regarding Woody Allen, most people famous or not don't in fact, since Allen was never judge or arrested. In truth while I don't support him and I don't think it's fair to judge anyone for working with him or other people with issue, a movie is made by 200 or more different people all working hard and that for the most part really need that job and are lucky to be even working in the industry.
> 
> 
> Is not at all, and she has never done that. But she is allowed to do it if she wants to, they both are since it's their relationship and they only play by their rules. Not anyone else's.
> Name dropping to me is when someone randomly mentions another famous person they met once and it's totally unrelated to the topic.



IA about the name dropping thing.
I also agree with your opinion about movies. 
Honestly I didn't like JHex at all, I found it pretty bad -Michael knows it was bad, but he's ok with it, he's not blaming himself now-; re Blood Creek, well, not my genre but I reckon it was better than JHex and there were some good parts. Well, some "ok" parts.. 
I liked Angel even tho the protagonist was the worst person ever ([emoji23]), Romola G is a good actress IMO, I'm sorry she's not as famous as she would deserve.. The movie was the typical melo, very 40s style and very different from all the others Ozon's movies I've seen in my life. 

I had a lot of troubles watching Hunger. I mean, I loved it but it's hard to digest, hard to watch.. The first time I had to stop after 42 minutes, the second I finished it but with many difficulties.
Maybe it's because I had eating disorders so I feel the topic pretty close to me, maybe it's because Michael is so damn good in every thing he does that he made me believe it was actually happening. 
In the end, I think it really hurt me cause the story was real, not a fantasy story.. A real story, of a real man, a real deal.
Excellent movie, tho.


----------



## carmencrem

Alicia doesn't like putting her life on the spotlight too. 
Most of the time they don't ask her anything about Michael, in fact, they just write his name in the intro or somewhere, just to appeal female readers (yeah, people still think women are the ones interested in gossip and so they feed them with gossip).
When they do, she doesn't reply, as I already told you. Here are few examples:
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/s...-to-get-insidealicia-vikanders-head.html?_r=0

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-man-from-uncle/alicia-vikander-interview/



(In this last one, from minute 3:00, you can easily hear her opinion about how to deal with privacy and in the end you can hear the interviewer talking about Michael and Alicia replying "thank you, bye" just as Michael did in Sydney 2 months ago) 

Re the Lorraine's interview, I don't think she asked her anything private at all; the girl at the GG asked Michael much more private details about them.
Lorraine, on the contrary, completely knows how to deal with actors.

Now, this is my first and last  90% off topic post about Alicia, cause I'm more into talking about Michael, honestly. 
When I want to talk about her, I head to her thread, but since this convo keeps going.. Here are few examples. 
[emoji57]


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> http://www.scified.com/news/thats-a-wrap-for-alien-covenant guyssssssss


Finally!!! Thank you for the link! Can't wait for him coming out and doing some press! It's been like forever. I miss his face. I'm so ready for some new photo shoots and brand-new interviews!


----------



## carmencrem

Re the NY's eve statement, she absolutely didn't name drop him and was clearly uncomfortable with the interviewer (turned red and immediately asked him "and who did YOU kiss?") much more than Michael when he was asked about her at the GG. Btw there would be nothing wrong in them talking about their relationship, there's nothing wrong in it. They just don't like playing with their private life (they were in Uruguay for NY's Eve and when they asked Alicia what did she do and where did she go she never mentioned Michael. I remember an interview with James Corden. There were Alicia, Sarah Silverman and Taylor Kinney: James asked personal details o all of them except for Alicia. He didn't ask her anything about Michael cause 100% she told him not to ask her anything before. Sarah Silverman talked about Michael Sheen, Taylor Kinney announced he was getting married and Alicia was only asked about her movies, her drawing/painting skills, her nominations, her family (mom and dad) and how she spent NY's Eve: she replied she went to Uruguay and she didn't mention Michael.
Wow, she's acting very bad if she wants to name drop him, cause she never does [emoji23]


----------



## Flatsy

I just saw some scenes from Hunger yesterday and they are so tough to watch!  Honestly, if I knew Fassbender personally, I would not have been supportive of him losing that much weight.  Fassy was down to 58kg and that was the same weight Bobby Sands was when he was no longer capable of writing in his journal because he was about to die.  

I believe when Fassy was in the process of losing weight for Hunger, he went home at Christmas and his parents said to him, "Don't you think that's enough?"  And then he went and spent another month losing weight! (But avoided his family & friends.)  Even Steve McQueen has said he never asked him to lose all that weight (although I'm sure the demonstration of his dedication had a lot to do with Steve wanting to work with him again and again.)


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Finally!!! Thank you for the link! Can't wait for him coming out and doing some press! It's been like forever. I miss his face. I'm so ready for some new photo shoots and brand-new interviews!



I really NEED new interviews! It seems like it's been a century since the last one. The last serious one, I mean. I hope in some photoshoots or interviews for TLBO, AC, Weightless too. Still wondering which one is going to Venice.. Still waiting..


----------



## girlwhowaited

Flatsy said:


> I just saw some scenes from Hunger yesterday and they are so tough to watch!  Honestly, if I knew Fassbender personally, I would not have been supportive of him losing that much weight.  Fassy was down to 58kg and that was the same weight Bobby Sands was when he was no longer capable of writing in his journal because he was about to die.
> 
> I believe when Fassy was in the process of losing weight for Hunger, he went home at Christmas and his parents said to him, "Don't you think that's enough?"  And then he went and spent another month losing weight! (But avoided his family & friends.)  Even Steve McQueen has said he never asked him to lose all that weight (although I'm sure the demonstration of his dedication had a lot to do with Steve wanting to work with him again and again.)


It's hard enough for us to watch it I can't imagine how it was for his family to see him like that. He truly looked like he was someone about to die.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> To add, matters not if its females more than males, they all are asked, it all depends what's the response


Yes. See Tiddles.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> I just saw some scenes from Hunger yesterday and they are so tough to watch!  Honestly, if I knew Fassbender personally, I would not have been supportive of him losing that much weight.  Fassy was down to 58kg and that was the same weight Bobby Sands was when he was no longer capable of writing in his journal because he was about to die.
> 
> I believe when Fassy was in the process of losing weight for Hunger, he went home at Christmas and his parents said to him, "Don't you think that's enough?"  And then he went and spent another month losing weight! (But avoided his family & friends.)  Even Steve McQueen has said he never asked him to lose all that weight (although I'm sure the demonstration of his dedication had a lot to do with Steve wanting to work with him again and again.)



I'm always touched by his commitment to work. It's honestly the hugest thing you can do, losing so much weight. So damn dangerous. 
And the movie didn't even get the deserved recognition. Thank god it had success in Cannes, but in many countries it came out after Shame, when people already knew who Michael was.
Hunger is touching and very hard to digest.. I don't know if I could see it a third time tbh.. It's a bit too much for me. Awesome, but really tough.


----------



## Flatsy

Carmencrem, apparently Alicia controls all of the questions that are asked of her at all times.  The entertainment press has no interest in asking an actress about her actor boyfriend and the paparazzi has no interest in photographing an actress and her actor boyfriend - it only happens because Alicia's PR team tells them to do it.  Don't you know how these things work?  You're so naive!


----------



## mchris55

Yes, because she also has the ability to ruin fantasies. According to some...


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> Carmencrem, apparently Alicia controls all of the questions that are asked of her at all times.  The entertainment press has no interest in asking an actress about her actor boyfriend and the paparazzi has no interest in photographing an actress and her actor boyfriend - it only happens because Alicia's PR team tells them to do it.  Don't you know how these things work?  You're so naive!



Yes of course cause they aren't already famous, she's not an Oscar winner, he's not a double oscar nominee, they're not two of the greatest actors around, she's not LV's face, he's not in 29493 movies a year and most of all pigs can fly and I am Beyoncé [emoji57]


----------



## girlwhowaited

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, she dodges questions about him? Wow ok lol. I guess in he next interview/article about her he wont be mentioned then. I didn't realize that celebs have to be control freaks to request that certain questions aren't asked. Celebs are asked questions and they do have the power to say "no comment" and like I said, they are told in advance not to ask certain questions by their team. Moreover when celebs do interviews, whether its a magazine or its televised and they are asked a question, matters not what it is, if they do not like it they get up and walk away. What's that? Being a control freak? My point is, they get asked questions and if they want to answer they do, if they don't, they say so. Some are private ie Michael and some aren't ie AV. He doesn't like putting his personal life on display, she does, agree or not. Putting together different interviews from past ones don't even count, I'm talking about interviews that are done face to face


I think you have a narrative that you want to push and it doesn't matter that facts and logic point otherwise, you will just keep on saying the same thing even when there's proof you are incorrect.
I only even bothered to answer you just so other people reading this and not engaging in the conversation could see a more reasonable point of view on things. I won't bother to actually answer your questions anymore since I would just be repiting what I have already explained and you don't want to understand.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Flatsy said:


> Girlwhowaited, you are right that actresses tend to do different kinds of interviews than actors.  Actresses do a lot of interviews with fashion magazines and women's magazines, and they are inherently more focused on personal issues.
> 
> It seems like it's been quite a while since Fassy did a lengthy print interview or magazine profile.  He did quite a few of them back in 2011 - 2012 as part of his Oscar campaign and I think he made a conscious decision to stop doing personality-based press.  He mostly does film q&a's, junket interviews or brief print interviews that are focused solely on the film he's promoting.  It's much rarer for personal questions to even come up in those formats (although interviewers still try!).



I don't think he made a conscious decision to do that. I just don't think he has had any free time to do anything more than the basics. Back in 2011-2012 was the last time he actually took 6 months off to do promo and the Oscar campaign. He will have to do the bulk of AC's promo later this year so we will be getting a lot more interviews for it and we will be able to see how he will behave in them. We just have to remember he didn't shy away from answering questions about his life or Alicia during the awards season, where everyone knows they don't really ask questions about movies and when they do most try to be quick about it and skip to the "juice" part.



carmencrem said:


> IA about the name dropping thing.
> I also agree with your opinion about movies.
> Honestly I didn't like JHex at all, I found it pretty bad -Michael knows it was bad, but he's ok with it, he's not blaming himself now-; re Blood Creek, well, not my genre but I reckon it was better than JHex and there were some good parts. Well, some "ok" parts..
> I liked Angel even tho the protagonist was the worst person ever ([emoji23]), Romola G is a good actress IMO, I'm sorry she's not as famous as she would deserve.. The movie was the typical melo, very 40s style and very different from all the others Ozon's movies I've seen in my life.
> 
> I had a lot of troubles watching Hunger. I mean, I loved it but it's hard to digest, hard to watch.. The first time I had to stop after 42 minutes, the second I finished it but with many difficulties.
> Maybe it's because I had eating disorders so I feel the topic pretty close to me, maybe it's because Michael is so damn good in every thing he does that he made me believe it was actually happening.
> In the end, I think it really hurt me cause the story was real, not a fantasy story.. A real story, of a real man, a real deal.
> Excellent movie, tho.



I like Angel too, it's sort of odd and brilliant at the same time. 

I can understand why it was so hard for you, it's hard enough for us that don't have those issues.


----------



## girlwhowaited

carmencrem said:


> Re the NY's eve statement, she absolutely didn't name drop him and was clearly uncomfortable with the interviewer (turned red and immediately asked him "and who did YOU kiss?") much more than Michael when he was asked about her at the GG. Btw there would be nothing wrong in them talking about their relationship, there's nothing wrong in it. They just don't like playing with their private life (they were in Uruguay for NY's Eve and when they asked Alicia what did she do and where did she go she never mentioned Michael. I remember an interview with James Corden. There were Alicia, Sarah Silverman and Taylor Kinney: James asked personal details o all of them except for Alicia. He didn't ask her anything about Michael cause 100% she told him not to ask her anything before. Sarah Silverman talked about Michael Sheen, Taylor Kinney announced he was getting married and Alicia was only asked about her movies, her drawing/painting skills, her nominations, her family (mom and dad) and how she spent NY's Eve: she replied she went to Uruguay and she didn't mention Michael.
> Wow, she's acting very bad if she wants to name drop him, cause she never does [emoji23]


TV interviews are mostly pre programmed so as not to become a boring show, they have the actors answer a bunch of question before hand so they know what it's going to be brought up and how they can play with it and add props. Otherwise it would be caos, very few tv presenters actually have the habilitation to ask original questions that engage both the audience and the interviewed, so as not to become a boring show. People like Craig Ferguson, Graham Norton are masters at it.


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> TV interviews are mostly pre programmed so as not to become a boring show, they have the actors answer a bunch of question before hand so they know what it's going to be brought up and how they can play with it and add props. Otherwise it would be caos, very few tv presenters actually have the habilitation to ask original questions that engage both the audience and the interviewed, so as not to become a boring show. People like Craig Ferguson, Graham Norton are masters at it.



Aw I love them! Craig, Graham and Jimmy Fallon are my favourite. Lot of fun with them. Actually the only times I saw Michael quite enjoying interviews and shows was with Fallon and Norton but in the second case it was obviously due to the other guests: he had a lot of fun with James and Hugh, also with Kate, 50 cents and Julie but not that much with the drunk Mark W., back in time.. [emoji23]


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Hahaha but the thing one has to realize is that there are times when an actor does an interview he or she do look it over before it's published, so they do have a say with what's published and what isn't. That is why in her interviews his name is mentioned a few times but with him, hers isn't mentioned. Its not with every mag but some. Moreover, since they claim to be so private, whenever they're been asked about their personal life they can and are free to say no comment. eg recently with Michael was asked about TLBO, he declined to comment, it wasn't just about the movie but also he declined to mention her. If anyone were to read Michael's interviews, most of the time he talks about work. I also have no doubt that interviewers are told in advance not to ask him about his personal life. Now when it comes to her, cant say the same thing. In some way, shape or form, he is mentioned. Like I said, with the screening for TLBO coming up soon, it'll be interesting to see how he reacts to certain questions, not to mention the promo. I know one person is more thrilled for those upcoming events more than the other. I'd rather see TAU tho, pity it was pushed back



Don't bother. One thing I have learnt from being on this forum is that people will believe what they want to believe. They probably think the same about us. There really is no point in spending so much time to argue when neither party is going to change their minds. All everyone does is go around in circles.


----------



## BadAzzBish

kashlo said:


> Don't bother. One thing I have learnt from being on this forum is that people will believe what they want to believe. They probably think the same about us. There really is no point in spending so much time to argue when neither party is going to change their minds. All everyone does is go around in circles.


Ditto! Ppl will believe what they want to believe. Imo some overly identify with celebs and their relationships due to their own personal issues. *goes back into lurk mode*


----------



## Just Askin

BadAzzBish said:


> Ditto! Ppl will believe what they want to believe. Imo some overly identify with celebs and their relationships due to their own personal issues. *goes back into lurk mode*


I agree some people do over identify with celebs, to the point of not excepting anything out of their perceived reality. Even when things are blatantly evident they refuse to except the celebs choice of partners, films etc building it into a personal slight. I've even seen people using race as a reason to object to some personal choices.
Bearing in mind we are all on a celeb forum, I think we are all a little invested in our chosen celeb/s.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I agree some people do over identify with celebs, to the point of not excepting anything out of their perceived reality. Even when things are blatantly evident they refuse to except the celebs choice of partners, films etc building it into a personal slight. I've even seen people using race as a reason to object to some personal choices.
> Bearing in mind we are all on a celeb forum, I think we are all a little invested in our chosen celeb/s.



Fassy sadly agrees [emoji18]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## kashlo

BadAzzBish said:


> Ditto! Ppl will believe what they want to believe. Imo some overly identify with celebs and their relationships due to their own personal issues. *goes back into lurk mode*


Certainly. It is very obvious (to me at least) that a lot of people live through Alicia.


----------



## aprilmayjune

kashlo said:


> Certainly. It is very obvious (to me at least) that a lot of people live through Alicia.


now let's not be heteronormative here. some people are living vicariously through him too


----------



## FassbenderLover

I believe the narrative being pushed here is Michael and AV are happily in love, getting married, living in N London and having a baby. On top of that they're too private to discuss their personal life, when in fact it's the farthest thing from the truth.
Btw, I thought since this was a Michael Fassbender thread so idk why there's an AV interview posted here. I doubt there's an interview of him posted in her thread. If there's gonna be an interview of her posted here then by all means post one of him on her hread, but I doubt it's gonna happen, since she is known solely as his gf


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hahaha glad I don't live through him cuz if I were into chics she definitely wouldn't be my type


----------



## kashlo

aprilmayjune said:


> now let's not be heteronormative here. some people are living vicariously through him too



Maybe on her thread. And there is nothing heteronormative about saying some people are living through Alicia. That could include straight women AND non-straight men. The object of desire here (seeing as this is a MF thread) is Michael.


----------



## carmencrem

How many contradictions in this post.. "She's known solely as his gf" but "I doubt there's an interview of him posted in her thread", "idk why there's an AV interview posted here" but you first talked about her and the fact that she "name drops him". So...? You can talk about her in his thread and I can't? Plus, I invited you to see those interviews cause they were in some ways Fassy related and most of all related to what you were talking about  . I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Just Askin

Some members only appear when Alicia Vikander is mentioned and we missed you. Thought we'd give you a treat today. Your welcome.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Some members only appear when Alicia Vikander is mentioned and we missed you. Thought we'd give you a treat today. Your welcome.



Yeah but the new trend for "long term fans" is not posting any news, pic, video, opinion.. Until TLBO , or Alicia come out. And this is clearly not anger and/or jealousy. Nooope [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

I think they will live in either North or West London. She already has a flat in Primrose Hill but he said he fancies west. Where did the baby story come from? Somebody's been visiting WC blog again maybe.  Is  that her latest factual report ? Would love a link to the interviews in which they discuss their personal life...anyone got one. Really guys, there's no shame in staying on the Vikander thread if that's where you heart really lies.


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> Yeah but the new trend for "long term fans" is not posting any news, pic, video, opinion.. Until TLBO , or Alicia come out. And this is clearly not anger and/or jealousy. Nooope [emoji173]️



You realise that not everyone expresses their love for Michael the same way you do? I personally don't post any news about any celeb that I like as other people find news and videos of them before I do. Not because I don't love them but because I am too busy to constantly look them up and be the first one to find news. I get news and pics from this forum and other blogs and I am happy doing that. I don't think there is a rulebook that says you have to post pics and videos constantly to be a true fan.


----------



## Just Askin

Good job some people post then or you would get awfully bored. Would be nice to not get attacked every time some one mentions his girlfriend in a post.
Some people can have learned to multi task, living a full productive life and keeping abreast of their pass times.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I think they will live in either North or West London. She already has a flat in Primrose Hill but he said he fancies west. Where did the baby story come from? Somebody's been visiting WC blog again maybe.  Is  that her latest factual report ? Would love a link to the interviews in which they discuss their personal life...anyone got one. Really guys, there's no shame in staying on the Vikander thread if that's where you heart really lies.


Well, I can see him with a baby, I can see Alicia too, but they haven't said anything like that yet and I think they'll never tell us their plans lol. Yeah, my heart lies here and there as well, but Alicia's thread is so peaceful.. There people can post her pics, her news, her movies, her candids and everything without being harassed, it's so wonderful. An amazing exchange of opinions.. Here we are in 10 more or less and we can only argue when we talk about his next movie or his normal banal personal life.. It's incredible. But I don't think I'll leave this thread, I love posting news and knowing new stuff. Luckily some posters are really really nice and start smart and intriguing conversations. You are definitely one of them. 
I'm tired of talking about us, it's pathetic, it all has become sad, we can't even post a pic of him with her or some news about his next movie and a new war starts.. Ok, this isn't a fan club, but if you hate reality and simple facts about Michael (I'm talking about TLBO as a movie and pics of Michael and Alicia together, no matter what they are -friends, lovers, brother and sister, pen and pencil..-) stop posting offensive opinions and harassing others.. just don't repeat useless comments 3456 times... You can disagree, and you have the right to express your opinion, but it's tiring for you keeping commenting on things you hate.. You can just go. If you keep commenting it's clear that you care a lot, that Alicia bothers you (but if you think they're fake... why doesn she bother you that much?  LOOOOOOOOL)  As reguards me, yeah, I do care a lot. I love him, I love everything about him. I don't think he's perfect, he's made a lof of mistakes in his life, but he's human, that's why I really care for him. He's human, he's wonderful.  
Hugs to you, JustAskin, I love your posts


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> You realise that not everyone expresses their love for Michael the same way you do? I personally don't post any news about any celeb that I like as other people find news and videos of them before I do. Not because I don't love them but because I am too busy to constantly look them up and be the first one to find news. I get news and pics from this forum and other blogs and I am happy doing that. I don't think there is a rulebook that says you have to post pics and videos constantly to be a true fan.


IA,  but a true fan doesn't come out only when he/she has something to criticise... A true fan maybe comes out also when there are good news, new pics, new videos.. And just puts likes or leaves a nice comment. 
We have different ways to be "fan", but I'm not going to start a new "war" now, cause I'm a bit tired of all this...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Good job some people post then or you would get awfully bored. Would be nice to not get attacked every time some one mentions his girlfriend in a post.
> Some people can have learned to multi task, living a full productive life and keeping abreast of their pass times.


Every time his gf is mentioned we get attacked, yeah.. It's unreal. I don't understand why people haven't put me on "ignore" yet. I don't put some people on "ignore" just because they came out so rarely... But they can surely put me on "ignore". The truth is that they don't want to put us on "Ignore" cause they probably need to see our posts, in order to have something to criticise, which is really sad for me. But everybody has his own different and very personal way to have fun.


----------



## carmencrem

I think we're going too much off topic now, btw. Swanky Mama will close this thread if we keep going this way. So maybe we can start talking about fassy again asap


----------



## aprilmayjune

BS or no?


----------



## mollie12

LMAO, why would she tag his name if she hopes only her followers would see it?!

On the other hand, I can actually see this as being believable because it's a surf town near San Sebastian, a city he also loves.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> BS or no?


I saw it too but I didn't post it here.. I know Michael and Alicia went there previously this year (well they were in San Sebastian in the only pic we found from those days) I've been there too some years ago. It's a gorgeous place.
But I'm not sure this is true, personally. I would love to believe it's true, but I'm not sure. This is the same woman who said she saw him in London "some times before he went to Sydney" but she posted it 2 weeks ago, she also posted another pic of him another time saying the had seen him months before.
Looking at her profile you can see she keeps posting random stuff: places (pics not taken by her) and famous people, always saying she met them here and there but of all those numerous times she never posted a pic taken in that precise moment... So, I don't know what to think about her, honestly!
Maybe it's true, but I haven't found antything around the net, so I didn't want to post something so unstable... Even tho logic would suggest it's true.
Didn't Michael love San Sebastian? I know he've been there few times, if I am right.. The last time just 3 months ago!


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> LMAO, why would she tag his name if she hopes only her followers would see it?!
> 
> On the other hand, I can actually see this as being true because it's a surf town near San Sebastian, a city he also loves.


IA, they were there this year and it could be true, indeed. But I'm not sure simply because she looks a bit weird... Btw haha yeah she agged him but didn't want people to see it... lol weird weird weird


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> BS or no?


Wouldn't surprise me if he did. Let's face it, I think he probably has a enough spare change for several across the world lol. Where was it in France he was on a short break a few years ago? There was a pic of him chilling with Vincent Cassel's sister.


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> I saw it too but I didn't post it here.. I know Michael and Alicia went there previously this year (well they were in San Sebastian in the only pic we found from those days) I've been there too some years ago. It's a gorgeous place.
> But I'm not sure this is true, personally. I would love to believe it's true, but I'm not sure. This is the same woman who said she saw him in London "some times before he went to Sydney" but she posted it 2 weeks ago, she also posted another pic of him another time saying the had seen him months before.
> Looking at her profile you can see she keeps posting random stuff: places (pics not taken by her) and famous people, always saying she met them here and there but of all those numerous times she never posted a pic taken in that precise moment... So, I don't know what to think about her, honestly!
> Maybe it's true, but I haven't found antything around the net, so I didn't want to post something so unstable... Even tho logic would suggest it's true.
> Didn't Michael love San Sebastian? I know he've been there few times, if I am right.. The last time just 3 months ago!



Okay, I knew nothing about this, so all this new info points to it being BS.



Just Askin said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if he did. Let's face it, I think he probably has a enough spare change for several across the world lol. *Where was it in France he was on a short break a few years ago?* There was a pic of him chilling with Vincent Cassel's sister.



Biarritz, which is like 18 minutes away from Guethary.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Okay, I knew nothing about this, so all this new info points to it being



Less than twenty minutes drive apart. Interesting. Actually would rather the original women hadn't posted this. No escape from the press.


----------



## Esizzle

The amount of time people on here (pro and anti vikassy) spend bashing, defending and talking about Alicia is mind boggling. Almost every post for the past five pages is about Alicia. Michael doesn't get talked about like this on her thread. Michael doesn't get talked about on his own thread. 

Anywayssss, alien covenant wrapped. I am interested to see how it will tie into Prometheus and the original alien. Some are saying waterston is Ripleys mom and Michael is her dad (and the maker of David androids). I like this theory.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if he did. Let's face it, I think he probably has a enough spare change for several across the world lol. Where was it in France he was on a short break a few years ago? There was a pic of him chilling with Vincent Cassel's sister.


Exactly, he likes that place, that's why I think it is possible. Very very possible. Especially because they spent very few days there, just during Easter time, before his birthday, right? At his birthday they were already in London and before going there he was busy with The Snowman.. So honestly I don't think you go to San Sebastian just for a 2 days holiday and then (or before?) to Bordeaux and then home. Maybe they had planned to go there to see or buy that house..(?) But I'm 100% aware I'm just writing down suppositions.  I don't know how many days they spent abroad, since they're not on social medias posting daily pics of their holidays like Sofia Vergara and Joe Manganiello. LOL. They're two ninjas when they go on a holiday, we had just 2 pics from this but I don't know how many days they spent there.. It's not impossible. 


mollie12 said:


> Okay, I knew nothing about this, so all this new info points to it being BS.
> 
> 
> 
> Biarritz, which is like 18 minutes away from Guethary.


Ok, I'm not sure it's balderdash tbh, cuz.. let's take this: 
let's assume she's a crazy weirdo, cause she posts a lot of non mega precise stuff about a lot of actors, then she couldn't know he was in San Sebastian this year, not everybody knows it.. We only have one pic and I'm not sure this woman is a huge fan of his to know Michael and Alicia were there this year and to plan a fake story about the house... It would be a bit too much. 
So I think she could be even right, cause otherwise it would be an incredible coincidence that she invented a story about him buying a place there.. But honestly we can't take it as 100% real, we're talking about a pretty weird person tbh!


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> The amount of time people on here (pro and anti vikassy) spend bashing, defending and talking about Alicia is mind boggling. Almost every post for the past five pages is about Alicia. Michael doesn't get talked about like this on her thread. Michael doesn't get talked about on his own thread.
> 
> Anywayssss, alien covenant wrapped. I am interested to see how it will tie into Prometheus and the original alien. Some are saying waterston is Ripleys mom and Michael is her dad (and the maker of David androids). I like this theory.


Yeah I heard something along those lines from someone. Mind boggles.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I heard something along those lines from someone. Mind boggles.


I usually don't like spoilers but I can't help reading them. GoT spoilers ruined my life, I shouldn't have let Covenant's ones to the same, but.. I read them, I read many things and I decided not to believe anything until the very end. I feel this movie is so far from coming out and I would watch it NOW.


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> The amount of time people on here (pro and anti vikassy) spend bashing, defending and talking about Alicia is mind boggling. Almost every post for the past five pages is about Alicia. Michael doesn't get talked about like this on her thread. Michael doesn't get talked about on his own thread.
> 
> Anywayssss, alien covenant wrapped. I am interested to see how it will tie into Prometheus and the original alien. Some are saying waterston is Ripleys mom and Michael is her dad (and the maker of David androids). I like this theory.



And we all spend too much time accusing others of doing things we also do. Hehe. I'm talking about myself and others by the way. This isn't a sarcastic attack on you. 

Anyway, I have only seen Prometheus. How good is the original Alien?


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> IA,  but a true fan doesn't come out only when he/she has something to criticise... A true fan maybe comes out also when there are good news, new pics, new videos.. And just puts likes or leaves a nice comment.
> We have different ways to be "fan", but I'm not going to start a new "war" now, cause I'm a bit tired of all this...



I like things and leave nice comments on other blogs and occasionally here. I mostly leave comments if I feel strongly about something but there is rarely any positive discussions on here anyway. I don't like to start wars either. I would be much happier not talking about Alicia at all.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> The amount of time people on here (pro and anti vikassy) spend bashing, defending and talking about Alicia is mind boggling. Almost every post for the past five pages is about Alicia. Michael doesn't get talked about like this on her thread. Michael doesn't get talked about on his own thread.
> 
> Anywayssss, alien covenant wrapped. I am interested to see how it will tie into Prometheus and the original alien. Some are saying waterston is Ripleys mom and Michael is her dad (and the maker of David androids). I like this theory.


I heard about the Waterston rumor, but not about the one involving MF. Now, that's JUICY!! Wow!! Thanks!!


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> I like things and leave nice comments on other blogs and occasionally here. I mostly leave comments if I feel strongly about something but there is rarely any positive discussions on here anyway. I don't like to start wars either. I would be much happier not talking about Alicia at all.



Yeah, but it's impossible since she's part of his life so you probably have to get over it or ignore the posts including Michael+Alicia (talking only about her it's ok in her thread, not here).. As you prefer.
Btw I saw Alien but I was too little to understand it well, I only remember I was scared as hell.. Probably I need to rewatch it. It's been a long long time...


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> The amount of time people on here (pro and anti vikassy) spend bashing, defending and talking about Alicia is mind boggling. Almost every post for the past five pages is about Alicia. Michael doesn't get talked about like this on her thread. Michael doesn't get talked about on his own thread.
> 
> Anywayssss, alien covenant wrapped. I am interested to see how it will tie into Prometheus and the original alien. Some are saying waterston is Ripleys mom and Michael is her dad (and the maker of David androids). I like this theory.



I remember reading another post (probably from another poster) which explained that story pretty well and also the double character Michael plays. Its pretty intriguing, even tho I'm not very into the cast apart from Michael (and Noomi). I don't find Waterston very interesting, I liked her in SJ but I don't see that "aura" in her.. Maybe I'll change my mind with this movie, I hope so. 
I read about the wrap party few days ago on Instagram -obviously a lot of pics but any pic of Michael cause he's a ninja- and today I saw the article.. I'm still expecting him at Comic Con before TLBO press, but since he hasn't confirmed anything..


----------



## carmencrem

THIS. I don't think we're gonna see him for a short time since he's been filming for 4 months and he's playing a double role. :/


----------



## carmencrem

the first thing I saw when I logged into Facebook tonight.


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> Yeah, but it's impossible since she's part of his life so you probably have to get over it or ignore the posts including Michael+Alicia (talking only about her it's ok in her thread, not here).. As you prefer.
> Btw I saw Alien but I was too little to understand it well, I only remember I was scared as hell.. Probably I need to rewatch it. It's been a long long time...



I don't mind if she is mentioned if she is seen with him or because of TLBO. But I don't understand why we need to post her interviews and talk about where she lives. That can go on her thread. Anyhoo


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> And we all spend too much time accusing others of doing things we also do. Hehe. I'm talking about myself and others by the way. This isn't a sarcastic attack on you.
> 
> Anyway, I have only seen Prometheus. How good is the original Alien?


Yes, how is the Alien franchise, because I have only seen Prometheus as well, and now I am very intrigued.


----------



## Morgane

girlwhowaited said:


> I don't think he made a conscious decision to do that. I just don't think he has had any free time to do anything more than the basics. Back in 2011-2012 was the last time he actually took 6 months off to do promo and the Oscar campaign*. *He will have to do the bulk of AC's promo later this year so we will be getting a lot more interviews for it and we will be able to see how he will behave in them. We just have to remember he didn't shy away from answering questions about his life or Alicia during the awards season, where everyone knows they don't really ask questions about movies and when they do most try to be quick about it and skip to the "juice" part.


I think his last "in-depth interviews" were the GQ and Elle cover stories to promote 12YAS. We've seen very little for SJ.



carmencrem said:


> IA about the name dropping thing.
> I also agree with your opinion about movies.
> Honestly I didn't like JHex at all, I found it pretty bad -Michael knows it was bad, but he's ok with it, he's not blaming himself now-; re Blood Creek, well, not my genre but I reckon it was better than JHex and there were some good parts. Well, some "ok" parts..
> I liked Angel even tho the protagonist was the worst person ever (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), Romola G is a good actress IMO, I'm sorry she's not as famous as she would deserve.. *The movie was the typical melo, very 40s style and very different from all the others Ozon's movies I've seen in my life.*
> 
> I had a lot of troubles watching Hunger. I mean, I loved it but it's hard to digest, hard to watch.. The first time I had to stop after 42 minutes, the second I finished it but with many difficulties.
> Maybe it's because I had eating disorders so I feel the topic pretty close to me, maybe it's because Michael is so damn good in every thing he does that he made me believe it was actually happening.
> In the end, I think it really hurt me cause the story was real, not a fantasy story.. A real story, of a real man, a real deal.
> Excellent movie, tho.


Ozon doesn't show a realistic depiction of her life. We see her world through her eyes. The kitsch,unrealistic atmosphere,Garai's overacting are deliberate.  Michael's role is quite predictable. I've not read the Taylor's novel,so I can't say if it's tonally faithful,but I prefer other Ozon's movies..  Garai was very good in the BBC adaptation of Emma. I've never watched Blood Creek and while Jonah Hex is a bad movie, it looks like he had fun filming it.
I've already posted it,this is a great post about the famous dialogue scene in Hunger:
http://www.sheilaomalley.com/?p=38358





mollie12 said:


> LMAO, why would she tag his name if she hopes only her followers would see it?!
> 
> On the other hand, I can actually see this as being believable because it's a surf town near San Sebastian, a city he also loves.


 Yes,it sounds believable.



Esizzle said:


> The amount of time people on here (pro and anti vikassy) spend bashing, defending and talking about Alicia is mind boggling. Almost every post for the past five pages is about Alicia. Michael doesn't get talked about like this on her thread. Michael doesn't get talked about on his own thread.
> 
> Anywayssss, alien covenant wrapped. I am interested to see how it will tie into Prometheus and the original alien. *Some are saying waterston is Ripleys mom* and Michael is her dad (and the maker of David androids). I like this theory.


I don't remember the site,but they were asked to delete that spoiler,so I guess it's true.
Fox said they will skip Comic-Con. http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11528742/20th-century-fox-san-diego-comic-con-piracy-deadpool
There are probably other reasons.


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> I don't mind if she is mentioned if she is seen with him or because of TLBO. But I don't understand why we need to post her interviews and talk about where she lives. That can go on her thread. Anyhoo



I 100% agree, it happened because other posters, especially one poster started talking about her, I simply replied linking two interviews in which the journalist, not her, was mentioning Fassbender; the third one was a video interview in which she was avoiding a question about him and I clearly suggested you all to skip to minute 3, where they were mentioning Fassbender, so it wasn't an off-topic. I posted them because another poster before me wrote that she always name drops him. So we were talking about her in a Fassbender-related way and I was explaining something the other poster probably wasn't aware of. I remember other posters kept talking about her career, offending her for non Fassy-related reasons etc, especially one who isn't a member of this forum anymore now. Surely not me.
Btw yes, I don't care about posting the place in which she lives in this thread, at least until they say they live together or we officially come to know it. She's his gf but she has her own career, her own name, her own thread. 
Let's hope this will happen from now..


----------



## FassbenderLover

@kashlo and @mchris55 I've seen all the Aliens movies and I love them. Sigourney weaver is great in all of them. I recommend all of them, if you have time lol. Loved Prometheus, mostly cuz of Michael and Idris so I'm anxious to see how the next Prometheus turns out


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I think his last "in-depth interviews" were the GQ and Elle cover stories to promote 12YAS. We've seen very little for SJ.
> 
> 
> Ozon doesn't show a realistic depiction of her life. We see her world through her eyes. The kitsch,unrealistic atmosphere,Garai's overacting are deliberate.  Michael's role is quite predictable. I've not read the Taylor's novel,so I can't say if it's tonally faithful,but I prefer other Ozon's movies..  Garai was very good in the BBC adaptation of Emma. I've never watched Blood Creek and while Jonah Hex is a bad movie, it looks like he had fun filming it.
> I've already posted it,this is a great post about the famous dialogue scene in Hunger:
> http://www.sheilaomalley.com/?p=38358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,it sounds believable.
> 
> 
> I don't remember the site,but they were asked to delete that spoiler,so I guess it's true.
> Fox said they will skip Comic-Con. http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11528742/20th-century-fox-san-diego-comic-con-piracy-deadpool
> There are probably other reasons.



Yes, Angel was pretty weird IMO, but I enjoyed it. It was dreamy and naïf cause she (Angel) was. I didn't like her, she was incredibly annoying and dumb (lol) but she was a childish dreamer madly in love.. Someone compared it to Gone With The Wind.. Well, not so beautiful, for me, but original.
70% of the reviews weren't positive btw, probably because of Angel-the character. Usually the protagonist is always someone you can feel close to, this time it's... Pretty impossible.

Re the new house .. well i don't know what to think, I'm still doubtful but it's not completely crazy IMO!


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I think his last "in-depth interviews" were the GQ and Elle cover stories to promote 12YAS. We've seen very little for SJ.
> 
> 
> Ozon doesn't show a realistic depiction of her life. We see her world through her eyes. The kitsch,unrealistic atmosphere,Garai's overacting are deliberate.  Michael's role is quite predictable. I've not read the Taylor's novel,so I can't say if it's tonally faithful,but I prefer other Ozon's movies..  Garai was very good in the BBC adaptation of Emma. I've never watched Blood Creek and while Jonah Hex is a bad movie, it looks like he had fun filming it.
> I've already posted it,this is a great post about the famous dialogue scene in Hunger:
> http://www.sheilaomalley.com/?p=38358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,it sounds believable.
> 
> 
> I don't remember the site,but they were asked to delete that spoiler,so I guess it's true.
> Fox said they will skip Comic-Con. http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11528742/20th-century-fox-san-diego-comic-con-piracy-deadpool
> There are probably other reasons.



Re his interviews I hope this break will give him time to relax, have fun, sleep, eat, go for walks, see his family, promote his movies and do some new interviews cause I miss hearing from him. I would love some clever interviews. I hope they'll do something smart for TLBO, like a Q&A with a great interviewer; same thing for Weightless. I think it's possible.

And yeah, they removed the spoiler some time ago..


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> @kashlo and @mchris55 I've seen all the Aliens movies and I love them. Sigourney weaver is great in all of them. I recommend all of them, if you have time lol. Loved Prometheus, mostly cuz of Michael and Idris so I'm anxious to see how the next Prometheus turns out


Hmmm, I guess I'll have to track them down. Thanks!!!


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> I 100% agree, it happened because other posters, especially one poster started talking about her, I simply replied linking two interviews in which the journalist, not her, was mentioning Fassbender; the third one was a video interview in which she was avoiding a question about him and I clearly suggested you all to skip to minute 3, where they were mentioning Fassbender, so it wasn't an off-topic. I posted them because another poster before me wrote that she always name drops him. So we were talking about her in a Fassbender-related way and I was explaining something the other poster probably wasn't aware of. I remember other posters kept talking about her career, offending her for non Fassy-related reasons etc, especially one who isn't a member of this forum anymore now. Surely not me.
> Btw yes, I don't care about posting the place in which she lives in this thread, at least until they say they live together or we officially come to know it. She's his gf but she has her own career, her own name, her own thread.
> Let's hope this will happen from now..



Oh dw I wasn't blaming you for posting her interviews. I know why you did it and I have no problem with that. I have seen other people post her interviews before and her pics (without Michael in them) which I think should be stopped. Let's hope!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Yes, how is the Alien franchise, because I have only seen Prometheus as well, and now I am very intrigued.


I saw the first and second movie long time ago as a little kid. All I remember is being scared while watching it with older cousins! I think I am going to revisit these movies closer to covenant release date!


----------



## Hackensack

Too many to quote, but Alien is a wonderful film.  It was apparently the first grungy space film.  Previous outer space films had shown the crews as dedicated, the ships as ultramodern.  In Alien the ship seems a bit patched together and the crew is bored, and in it only for the money.  They're angry because they have to go exploring possible alien life--it will delay their return voyage.  Aliens, directed by James Cameron, features a marine unit, Ripley, and the android Bishop going back to investigate the original planet, and it's exciting and fast-moving.  I'm not sure which one I like better.  I even liked Alien 3, directed by David Fincher, which most people don't.  I've only seen Alien Resurrection once, and did not like it at all.  But the first two, especially, are essential viewing.
I liked Prometheus too, and never understood all the hate for it.


----------



## Esizzle

What is everyone's opinion on Rogue One reshoots and how it may affect Assassin's creed box office? IMO its looking good for AC now. I have to keep in mind RO is going to attract all the star wars fans so it is a guaranteed hit even if it sucks.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> What is everyone's opinion on Rogue One reshoots and how it may affect Assassin's creed box office? IMO its looking good for AC now. I have to keep in mind RO is going to attract all the star wars fans so it is a guaranteed hit even if it sucks.



Haha my opinion is very similar to yours.. 
Plus, I don't really care very much about  the box office. 
They said if this first movie is going to have a great success they'll keep going with a sort of saga, then they said they'll do at least one second AC movie anyways (they're already preparing it)..I read they're not interested in money but in spreading the video game knowledge  around the world but I actually think they'll make a lot of money anyways... I dont think Rogue one is going to affect it, it's not a dangerous thing.. If they promote AC in the right way, with the right publicity and in the right moment, it can hit the box office, but I'm not even interested in it.. They are kinda aware of the fact they're not going to make a lot of money (which I doubt) and they say they aren't even that interested in money (well, okay.. Weird, cause they're already making a second one but if it's for the love of the video game, ok..). Personally, I'll go to see it and half of the people I know are going to see it as well, there are a lot of people already interested and most of all, AC-the videogame, has A LOT of fans interested in seeing how's the movie.. So I think it's gonna hit the box office in any case. Rogue One is a separate thing... With way more fans I think (Star Wars owns an empire) but specific ones.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> IA, they were there this year and it could be true, indeed. But I'm not sure simply because she looks a bit weird... Btw haha yeah she agged him but didn't want people to see it... lol weird weird weird



It's possible he bought a holiday home here because it's between San Sebastián and Biarritz, places Michael loves. But he was only in SS a couple of days with Alicia before they went to Bordeaux at Easter...is that enough time to find and buy a property? I wouldn't rule it out completely but the woman who posted it looks seriously weird and a bit of a fantasist... She claimed to see Michael in a pizza restaurant in London at a time he was filming down under, and tags from multiple places around the world in the space of 48 hours as well as claiming to keep bumping into well known people.... If it's true we will know soon enough as other people will spot Michael there, which to date they haven't.


----------



## pearlyqueen

In case anyone is interested.... Michael left Sydney a few hours ago [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> What is everyone's opinion on Rogue One reshoots and how it may affect Assassin's creed box office? IMO its looking good for AC now. I have to keep in mind RO is going to attract all the star wars fans so it is a guaranteed hit even if it sucks.


 When I first saw the trailer for Rogue One I wasn't impressed and if they did reshoots plus add Darth Vader that tells me they're hoping for a boost. Once its Star Wars yes fans of the movies will go see it but I feel AC will do pretty well. I hope Michael promotes the heck out of it tho. Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> When I first saw the trailer for Rogue One I wasn't impressed and if they did reshoots plus add Darth Vader that tells me they're hoping for a boost. Once its Star Wars yes fans of the movies will go see it but I feel AC will do pretty well. *I hope Michael promotes the heck out of it tho. Looking forward to seeing it*



This is what I am really nervous about. I fear he will half-arse it because he doesn't enjoy promotions. But I still have some hope seeing as he is the producer, hopefully he will take it more seriously.


----------



## carmencrem

Just found this convo on Facebook! 







I wonder who's dog it was... (?) I didn't know they had one, let's see...! 
Btw great finding PearlyQueen, let's see where he's going now!


----------



## carmencrem

Btw he's going to film a third Alien-movie, yes, but I think this period drama is just a rumour cause there's nothing official yet and he still has to take this break (he's probably going to tell something about it) and to shoot entering hades in Europe and a second AC (maybe). So I think if he's going to do other films with Scott, it's not imminent. Definitely not.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Btw he's going to film a third Alien-movie, yes, but I think this period drama is just a rumour cause there's nothing official yet and he still has to take this break (he's probably going to tell something about it) and to shoot entering hades in Europe and a second AC (maybe). So I think if he's going to do other films with Scott, it's not imminent. Definitely not.



3rd alien movie is possible but not so soon. The Period drama maybe just a rumor or at very early pre-planing stage.

And thanks for the posting and info!


----------



## carmencrem

Yep I wrote God instead of dog lolllll I'm so sorry!!! Haha


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Just found this convo on Facebook!
> View attachment 3411299
> View attachment 3411300
> View attachment 3411301
> View attachment 3411302
> View attachment 3411303
> View attachment 3411304
> 
> I wonder who's dog it was... (?) I didn't know they had one, let's see...!
> Btw great finding PearlyQueen, let's see where he's going now!



I expect Michael is either headed home to London or to the USA to meet up with Alicia. 

Love the FB convo about Michael and Alicia walking the dog on Bondi beach together - very cute! I expect it belongs to her sister or a friend. Once again an impartial eyewitness describes them both as lovely and added that Michael was very protective of her and they looked like the cutest family [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I expect Michael is either headed home to London or to the USA to meet up with Alicia.
> 
> Love the FB convo about Michael and Alicia walking the dog on Bondi beach together - very cute! I expect it belongs to her sister or a friend. Once again an impartial eyewitness describes them both as lovely and added that Michael was very protective of her and they looked like the cutest family [emoji7][emoji7]



Yes yes yes very cute indeed. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it could be Alicia's sister dog or a friend's dog.. I don't know honestly. 
He declined to take a pic and it wasn't the first time, I don't think he was pissed btw, I think he simply wanted to stay anonymous for a while. 
Btw now I think he could be heading to London or to the US to meet up with Alicia and then for TLBO press.. Haven't heard anything about Comic Con yet. About his presence there, I mean.. Still waiting.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I wonder if she works for Fox, she sure knows a lot. I'm surprised he refused to take a pic with a female fan, but what stopped her from taking one while he walked away? Sounds fishy to me


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yes yes yes very cute indeed. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it could be Alicia's sister dog or a friend's dog.. I don't know honestly.
> He declined to take a pic and it wasn't the first time, I don't think he was pissed btw, I think he simply wanted to stay anonymous for a while.
> Btw now I think he could be heading to London or to the US to meet up with Alicia and then for TLBO press.. Haven't heard anything about Comic Con yet. About his presence there, I mean.. Still waiting.



Don't know about Comic Con, doesn't it clash with the TLBO promo?

It's possible Alicia's sister has a dog as she lives there and we know she and her husband were staying with them in Sydney for a bit. Btw, now the Bondi lady confirmed how cute Michael and Alicia are together it's practically certain she'll be accused of being "PR posse" or an agent of Harvey or something similar by certain people. Always happens!!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't know about Comic Con, doesn't it clash with the TLBO promo?
> 
> It's possible Alicia's sister has a dog as she lives there and we know she and her husband were staying with them in Sydney for a bit. Btw, now the Bondi lady confirmed how cute Michael and Alicia are together it's practically certain she'll be accused of being "PR posse" or an agent of Harvey or something similar by certain people. Always happens!!



Yeah, she's anyways more reliable than fake fb accounts or anons who don't put a face in what they write  
I'm not doubtful about the sightings, she wouldn't have any reason to lie; I'm doubtful about the movies in which she says Michael is going to be: it's possible, but surely not before 2017 or even later! 

Btw back to Comic Con.. Well I think the event is going to take place from July 20 to 24th and I don't know if TLBO press is going to be before or after that date, probably after, since Alicia has to promote Bourne in Las Vegas and to be at Fallon's show on the 21th.. So honestly could be possible seeing him in San Diego, even tho would be a bit too much for him. Maybe TLBO press starts on July 23rd for example, so how could he be in San Diego?
But since we don't know anything, we can't say anything. He never confirmed his presence anywhere but we 100% know he's going to be in NY for TLBO, so...


----------



## carmencrem

I know we've all seen these pics tons of time and they're bloody stupid but I couldn't help [emoji76]


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't know about Comic Con, doesn't it clash with the TLBO promo?
> 
> It's possible Alicia's sister has a dog as she lives there and we know she and her husband were staying with them in Sydney for a bit. Btw, now the Bondi lady confirmed how cute Michael and Alicia are together it's practically certain she'll be accused of being "PR posse" or an agent of Harvey or something similar by certain people. Always happens!!


thats cute! I like the idea of Michael puppysitting


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I expect Michael is either headed home to London or to the USA to meet up with Alicia.
> 
> Love the FB convo about Michael and Alicia walking the dog on Bondi beach together - very cute! I expect it belongs to her sister or a friend. Once again an impartial eyewitness describes them both as lovely and added that Michael was very protective of her and they looked like the cutest family [emoji7][emoji7]


Respect to her also for not pestering him for a photo or trying to nick a candid pic.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Respect to her also for not pestering him for a photo or trying to nick a candid pic.



I wouldn't have done it either.. I can easily understand her, especially that time he was with Alicia.. Bothering a person or snapping a pic trying not to be seen when he clearly asked you not to take one it's gross... 
So I can really say I would have done the same thing she did. If she didn't ask him anything maybe she could have taken a pic later but since she asked him and he said "no" it would have been rude. Can you imagine him turning and seeing her snapping a pic? Haha so embarrassing! 
Btw I think he didn't want to take a pic cause it was a private moment or he didn't want people to know where he was hanging around everyday.. It has happened other times before: he politely said "no, sorry".. :3


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> When I first saw the trailer for Rogue One I wasn't impressed and if they did reshoots plus add Darth Vader that tells me they're hoping for a boost. Once its Star Wars yes fans of the movies will go see it but I feel AC will do pretty well. I hope Michael promotes the heck out of it tho. Looking forward to seeing it


Agree with you about promotions. Michael has been known to be less then enthusiastic when it comes to that. AC seems to be his baby, though so I think he will go all out for it.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder if she works for Fox, she sure knows a lot. I'm surprised he refused to take a pic with a female fan, but what stopped her from taking one while he walked away? Sounds fishy to me


I was thinking the same about her working for fox, that would explain how she has knowledge about the sequels and such.
I dont think her account about the puppy is made up but what do I know. I would like to see a pic of Michael with the puppy, for purely selfish reasons lol. Its nice that she respected his wishes for no photo.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> I was thinking the same about her working for fox, that would explain how she has knowledge about the sequels and such.
> I dont think her account about the puppy is made up but what do I know. I would like to see a pic of Michael with the puppy, for purely selfish reasons lol. Its nice that she respected his wishes for no photo.



I don't think she works for Fox for what I can see from her profile, but I know nothing.. I do think she may have heard this rumour around in Sydney. Until nothing official comes out, we know nothing, especially since he still has to do other films first -after his break.
I do think he'll say something 1st about this movie and 2nd about what's next for him, it's a matter of days.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> Agree with you about promotions. Michael has been known to be less then enthusiastic when it comes to that. AC seems to be his baby, though so I think he will go all out for it.



I hope so, I'd like to see him promoting it at Comic Con even tho I feel it's a bit difficult. I hope so...


----------



## FassbenderLover

According to a tumblr source its possible he might be filming there over the course of next few years, especially since there will be sequels to this next Prometheus, plus the movie he'll be doing Entering Hades is filmed there and a period piece.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I was thinking the same about her working for fox, that would explain how she has knowledge about the sequels and such.
> I dont think her account about the puppy is made up but what do I know. I would like to see a pic of Michael with the puppy, for purely selfish reasons lol. Its nice that she respected his wishes for no photo.


Haven't seen that second pic before .
Def read an interview where he said he would love to own a dog but can't for obvious reasons.


----------



## carmencrem

Which tumblr source? Can you link it please?
Then.. Well Ridley Scott could have taken the Entering Hades project but since Michael told that he had to improve his German, I don't think the movie will be shoot in Australia.. Especially cause the story is set in Austria, in Europe, and Jack Unterweger was Austrian...


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Which tumblr source? Can you link it please?
> Then.. Well Ridley Scott could have taken the Entering Hades project but since Michael told that he had to improve his German, I don't think the movie will be shoot in Australia.. Especially cause the story is set in Austria, in Europe, and Jack Unterweger was Austrian...



No director yet for Entering Hades, it's still in development, but no suggestion it will be Ridley so far. And why on earth would a film about an Austrian serial killer be made in Australia?????


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> No director yet for Entering Hades, it's still in development, but no suggestion it will be Ridley so far. And why on earth would a film about an Austrian serial killer be made in Australia?????



He was born in Austria and died in Austria, I don't think he's ever been to Australia tbh.  
Btw no director yet, exactly, and Ridley has other movies in production so I think he's not going to take Entering Hades, which I still hope will be directed by Cronenberg (*dreaming*)


----------



## FassbenderLover

This was said
*I think the lady meant over the course of the coming two years. RS said there'll be two more movies leading up to Alien & Michael will surely shoot Entering Hades In Australia. The period piece is ‘Wraiths of the Broken Land’ also produced by Fox & set in Mexico around 1900. Yet, no news about the whereabouts of shooting is announced. Who knows, may be Michael will do some promotion for TLBO in Australia since it was shot there. Justin Kurzel is Australian; some promo for AC might happen there.*


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> He was born in Austria and died in Austria, I don't think he's ever been to Australia tbh.
> Btw no director yet, exactly, and Ridley has other movies in production so I think he's not going to take Entering Hades, which I still hope will be directed by Cronenberg (*dreaming*)



Seems some people confuse Austria - small European country next to Germany and Switzerland - with Australia!!!! 

Can't think why else they suggest Entering Hades would be filmed there; Jack Unterweger was Austrian and murdered women in  Europe before continuing in the USA. He never set foot in Australia!! LOL


----------



## carmencrem

I can't see the link so I don't know where this words are from; since I don't have a link nor the source/poster's name, I can't take it as reliable. 

Btw the person who wrote so is not well informed about Entering Hades, which is the story of an Austrian serial killer who lived in Austria for his whole life. Michael said he probably have to improve his German for the role, so no Australia involved for what we can see. 

Then, entering Hades doesn't have a director yet, so no Ridley involved (and the girl wrote Michael had 2 projects WITH Ridley). 
Then... 
Nobody has ever said anything about Michael promoting these 2 movies in Australia (TLBO / AC), there isn't even an Australian date for TLBO yet. We'll see.. 
The girl talked about movie projects, not promo/press.. So honestly I can't understand what's the connection between suppositions about his future following promo tours and the two movies he has to shoot there according to the girl but maybe was part of the post you copied and past here without a source. 
The only thing we're sure about, is that he intends to keep working with Ridley for the Alien movies and re "Wraiths of the Broken Land", well.. Why not? Could be. I don't know the story, I've just read 2 lines of plot.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Seems some people confuse Austria - small European country next to Germany and Switzerland - with Australia!!!!
> 
> Can't think why else they suggest Entering Hades would be filmed there; Jack Unterweger was Austrian and murdered women in  Europe before continuing in the USA. He never set foot in Australia!! LOL



Some "reliable" sources (we know nothing about, since we aren't allowed to have a link) maybe need to learn something more about geography/history, most of all since Michael clearly said he had to improve his German for the role and this story was set in Austria.
If he's going to make movies in Australia, well, perfect, but not EHades.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Some "reliable" sources (we know nothing about, since we aren't allowed to have a link) maybe need to learn something more about geography/history, most of all since Michael clearly said he had to improve his German for the role and this story was set in Austria.
> If he's going to make movies in Australia, well, perfect, but not EHades.



Haha, yeah, pretty embarrassing this "source" doesn't know the difference between Austria and Australia. That's probably why the "source" has been withheld. Tbh I'm not interested in the source, this huge faux pas demonstrates it's bs anyway. Lol!!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, yeah, pretty embarrassing this "source" doesn't know the difference between Austria and Australia. That's probably why the "source" has been withheld. Tbh I'm not interested in the source, this huge faux pas demonstrates it's bs anyway. Lol!!



I don't even think I need the source anymore, I want to save someone the embarrassment. [emoji4]
Excited about E Hades, hope we'll know the director soon!!


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> According to a tumblr source its possible he might be filming there over the course of next few years, especially since there will be sequels to this next Prometheus, plus the movie he'll be doing Entering Hades is filmed there and a period piece.


I don't know if Entering Hades will be filmed here but I'm happy he will be spending more time in our part of the world


----------



## FassbenderLover

There goes the snarky comments 
Anyways, I didn't post a link only what was said. Funny how when its convenient to some, only certain things are views as facts. Say or post something else and its another story


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I don't know if Entering Hades will be filmed here but I'm happy he will be spending more time in our part of the world


 Would've been nice if you had met him. Maybe next time


----------



## girlwhowaited

mchris55 said:


> I heard about the Waterston rumor, but not about the one involving MF. Now, that's JUICY!! Wow!! Thanks!!


That's actually one of the fan theories. Not exactly a rumor.


----------



## carmencrem

I perfectly know the link of the source has not been posted and I also perfectly know why. 
Let's move on. 
[emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> That's actually one of the fan theories. Not exactly a rumor.



Do you still remember the exact fan theory about covenant? I can't find the post anymore, even tho someone posted it here few weeks ago. I can't find the article with the complete spoiler in the Internet anymore btw, I think it has been removed.


----------



## carmencrem

this. LMAO [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> There goes the snarky comments
> Anyways, I didn't post a link only what was said. Funny how when its convenient to some, only certain things are views as facts. Say or post something else and its another story


Yes snarky comments are totally unnecessary and uncalled for. Whoever it is, they misread or misunderstood Austria to Australia. Nothing wrong with that. I concur with others that the movie most likely wont be shot in Australia. I dont know if TLBO will be promoted in Australia either. I think they movie will be treated as a small budget film with premieres and press days in NYC and London. I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> I don't know if Entering Hades will be filmed here but I'm happy he will be spending more time in our part of the world


Australia is a beautiful and Michael has taken such a liking to it. He should get a vacation home there!


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> Australia is a beautiful and Michael has taken such a liking to it. He should get a vacation home there!



He rented a place in Byron bay for 1 month after TLBO at the end of 2014: his parents and Alicia stayed there for a while as well, according to some pics/sightings.. (I don't know for how much time)
He also stayed in Australia with his ex Maiko for a while, relaxing, after Hunger.  
He really loves Australia, indeed. How can you not love it? It's gorgeous.
A pity he hasn't improved very much his surf skills, lol (for what we could see haha!) but there's plenty of time and he told he wanted to!


----------



## carmencrem

I don't know if TLBO is going to have a "promo tour", I definitely don't think so, even if it would be amazing.
The weirdest thing is that it hasn't an Australian release date yet... Even tho they should promote it there, they filmed it there.. 
I think we'll have a premiere in London and one in NYC, and maybe another one somewhere.. It's not a big blockbuster movie, it's different. 
Probably it's going to Venice or London Film Festival.
Maybe during the press next week they'll tell us something. 

Btw is it officially IMPOSSIBLE presenting TLBO at TIFF because of the earlier release date? Or not? Do you know something for sure?


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Yes snarky comments are totally unnecessary and uncalled for. Whoever it is, they misread or misunderstood Austria to Australia. Nothing wrong with that. I concur with others that the movie most likely wont be shot in Australia. I dont know if TLBO will be promoted in Australia either. I think they movie will be treated as a small budget film with premieres and press days in NYC and London. I could be wrong about that.



I have seen SO many people mistake Australia for Austria and vice versa that I just expect it at this point. It is a very simple mistake to make as well. I don't see why that requires ridicule and shaming.


----------



## carmencrem

No, the problem wasn't for the confusion between Austria and Australia. This happened many times even tho almost everybody who follows him/his movies should know that man was Austrian.. But that's not a big deal. My concern was about the fact that when you mention "a tumblr blog" or whatever source, then you can post the link, if I ask you to post it, cause I have the right to read it and check the source, right? We were all interested in that info about him shooting in Australia and, since a poster said she knew something about it, according to a source, we needed to see the source.  It's more than legit. 

Copy and past the article/blog post is not the same thing: it won't help me knowing the source and I can take an information for real without even knowing where you found it. 
Nothing weird, mean or wrong with it.

Let's not talk about ridicule and shaming other people, it seems trend here...


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I perfectly know the link of the source has not been posted and I also perfectly know why.
> Let's move on.
> [emoji57]



Yes it's quite clear why the source wasn't posted. Ironic how some get so offended by supposedly snarky comments drawing attention to the obvious unreliability of it based on mixing up Austria and Australia. Shame they don't react to the nasty derogatory way Alicia is often written about on this forum though, and say nothing when she is being called disgusting names or accused of all sorts.


----------



## Just Askin

Just some fun. If you had to interview these to would you be anxious or excited


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes it's quite clear why the source wasn't posted. Ironic how some get so offended by supposedly snarky comments drawing attention to the obvious unreliability of it based on mixing up Austria and Australia. Shame they don't react to the nasty derogatory way Alicia is often written about on this forum though, and say nothing when she is being called disgusting names or accused of all sorts.


Why would they? Last time I checked this wasn't an Alicia Vikander fan page.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Just some fun. If you had to interview these to would you be anxious or excited




This!!! I was about to post this, btw http://www.gq.com/story/tom-hardy-mad-max-interview 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tom Hardy always [emoji378] nothing new btw, maybe some new posters didn't know about this.. It's cool.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Why would they? Last time I checked this wasn't an Alicia Vikander fan page.



Common decency? Showing some respect for fellow human beings? As fans or supporters of Michael affording respect to his girlfriend?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You're actually supposed to put your sources in your post when you reference articles, blogs and photo's. Part of the tPF guidelines.

I know from personal experience, having been pulled up more than once on it.


----------



## carmencrem

Well honestly I just needed to have a source of that info cause I had never heard about it before but since I couldn't have it -for obvious reasons- I gave up and I survived anyways. [emoji85][emoji57][emoji23] I moved on [emoji28] , now I just need a new sighting or a pic cause I miss seeing him around. I can't wait until next week, I need him somewhere now! God let someone see him and reveal where he is. [emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're actually supposed to put your sources in your post when you reference articles, blogs and photo's. Part of the tPF guidelines.



[emoji18][emoji1369][emoji1369][emoji1369][emoji1316]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Well honestly I just needed to have a source of that info cause I had never heard about it before but since I couldn't have it -for obvious reasons- I gave up and I survived anyways. [emoji85][emoji57][emoji23] I moved on [emoji28] , now I just need a new sighting or a pic cause I miss seeing him around. I can't wait until next week, I need him somewhere now! God let someone see him and reveal where he is. [emoji57]



Lol - not long to wait now before we see him promoting TLBO with Alicia [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're actually supposed to put your sources in your post when you reference articles, blogs and photo's. Part of the tPF guidelines.


Lol Harvard wouldn't believe their referencing system could be used in such a lofty place as this! That's why I frequently use the terms 'I think' , 'I believe', I'm sure I read somewhere'. Gets you out of soooo much trouble


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol - not long to wait now before we see him promoting TLBO with Alicia [emoji3]



They'll be super professional as always, I think! I feel that if they have to "free" their relationship a little bit, they'll do it after TLBO promo and/or Oscars. I think they don't want to show strong public affection during the promotion of their movie together, I know them both very well (for what I can know btw ). 
But yeah I can't wait!! Less than two weeks now, maybe just one! Alicia is at the Fallon show next Thursday, in NY; in the same place they'll have the first screening and press, so probably it will happen right after that day.. Who knows :/ 
So you think we'll have videos/pics soon or closer to the movie release? I heard they won't let us see the press videos / Q&A and stuff until the release date or few days before it


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just Askin said:


> Lol Harvard wouldn't believe their referencing system could be used in such a lofty place as this! That's why I frequently use the terms 'I think' , 'I believe', I'm sure I read somewhere'. Gets you out of soooo much trouble



It's actually more to do with copyright issues, and really just common sense good manners to quote your source.

Also, as an aside it gives weight to your argument instead of looking like you're pulling BS out of your imagination.

Just sayin', Just Askin


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Common decency? Showing some respect for fellow human beings? As fans or supporters of Michael affording respect to his girlfriend?



Some people don't like her. Let's all get over it. This isn't her fan page so there is no use complaining about how people talk about her. I personally also find some of the things said about her to be distasteful but no one is obligated to speak well of her. We are all here because we are fans of Michael, not the fans of people in his life. And LOL I don't think being a fan of Michael includes being a fan of or supporting his 'gf'.


----------



## Just Askin

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's actually more to do with copyright issues, and really just common sense good manners to quote your source.
> 
> Also, as an aside it gives weight to your argument instead of looking like you're pulling BS out of your imagination.
> 
> Just sayin', Just Askin


 Of course you should source. Was just messing.  
Can you imagine being the solicitor that has to enforce copyright laws on Tumblr.


----------



## Just Askin

Personally never have an issue with people disagreeing with what I post, believe or say. Your opinion and your welcome to it. I think the issue has been more the way it has been expressed. The language and terms used in the past where just not right. I've said before there are some blogs where gutter talk seems perfectly acceptable. Fortunately that is not the case here. Things have noticeably improved recently.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/cavillgadot/status/754388328045223936 just found this. Didn't know that even Ben affleck talked about Michael's manhood. It's funny. I don't know..how could I miss it?? I adore Ben, he's so funny lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Personally never have an issue with people disagreeing with what I post, believe or say. Your opinion and your welcome to it. I think the issue has been more the way it has been expressed. The language and terms used in the past where just not right. I've said before there are some blogs where gutter talk seems perfectly acceptable. Fortunately that is not the case here. Things have noticeably improved recently.



Yes I've noticed an improvement very recently too; let's hope it's sustained. Nobody cares whether anyone likes Alicia or not, that isn't the issue. But she's Michael's girlfriend regardless of whether individuals personally like her. Using gutter terms and talk to insult her is unacceptable on every level. Respect costs nothing and shouldn't be that difficult to extend.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Some people don't like her. Let's all get over it. This isn't her fan page so there is no use complaining about how people talk about her. I personally also find some of the things said about her to be distasteful but no one is obligated to speak well of her. We are all here because we are fans of Michael, not the fans of people in his life. And LOL I don't think being a fan of Michael includes being a fan of or supporting his 'gf'.


 Amen to all of this. I cant say enough that being a public figure opens her up to criticism whether she or her fans like it or not. It comes with being a celebrity. There are those who talk badly about Michael too


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I have seen SO many people mistake Australia for Austria and vice versa that I just expect it at this point. It is a very simple mistake to make as well. I don't see why that requires ridicule and shaming.


 You know the funny thing? All I did was copied and paste what the person said, not provide a link. I guess some thought I was quoting the person on my own and made a typo of some sort and felt the need to be snarky about it. Unbelievable


----------



## girlwhowaited

Esizzle said:


> I saw the first and second movie long time ago as a little kid. All I remember is being scared while watching it with older cousins! I think I am going to revisit these movies closer to covenant release date!


Same, I didn't want to rewatch them before seeing Prometheus, mostly because they weren't marking it as a prequel. So I really thought it wouldn't be linked too it. And until a year and a half ago we didnt know the sequel was going to be officially linked with the Alien series. But I'm will be watching all of them before the new premieres.


carmencrem said:


> Do you still remember the exact fan theory about covenant? I can't find the post anymore, even tho someone posted it here few weeks ago. I can't find the article with the complete spoiler in the Internet anymore btw, I think it has been removed.


There's been a lot of different theories going on, nothing has been officially released so far. The biggest rumor/theory is that the main character will be Ripley's mother. But I  think Michael being the dad started when the picture of Michael on set with Ridley showed up, some say he could be the man David 8 is based on who's also on the ship. I think it could just as well be Michael wearing his normal clothes while doing rehearsals. Or maybe he's David 9? A more improved version? If you look on the #AlienCovenant tag on Twitter you will see loads of theories.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Esizzle said:


> thats cute! I like the idea of Michael puppysitting


I remember years ago he used to be spotted around Killarney walking his parents dogs. It's been a while so I don't know if they are still alive.


----------



## girlwhowaited

Morgane said:


> I think his last "in-depth interviews" were the GQ and Elle cover stories to promote 12YAS. We've seen very little for SJ.
> 
> 
> Ozon doesn't show a realistic depiction of her life. We see her world through her eyes. The kitsch,unrealistic atmosphere,Garai's overacting are deliberate.  Michael's role is quite predictable. I've not read the Taylor's novel,so I can't say if it's tonally faithful,but I prefer other Ozon's movies..  Garai was very good in the BBC adaptation of Emma. I've never watched Blood Creek and while Jonah Hex is a bad movie, it looks like he had fun filming it.
> I've already posted it,this is a great post about the famous dialogue scene in Hunger:
> http://www.sheilaomalley.com/?p=38358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,it sounds believable.
> 
> 
> I don't remember the site,but they were asked to delete that spoiler,so I guess it's true.
> Fox said they will skip Comic-Con. http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11528742/20th-century-fox-san-diego-comic-con-piracy-deadpool
> There are probably other reasons.



I really thought he was going to do another GQ one for SJ, hopefully he will be on he cover again to promote Assassin's Creed.  

I agree about Garai, the movie is clearly he point of view, her romanticized view of the world and I think Michael's character is a very tragic one. I would love to see them working together again. Last time I saw her acting was on a small role in Suffragettes.


----------



## carmencrem

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're actually supposed to put your sources in your post when you reference articles, blogs and photo's. Part of the tPF guidelines.
> 
> I know from personal experience, having been pulled up more than once on it.



As you see, it seems we are speaking different languages on this forum, or at least a couple of persons circa do . Weird  I'm still waiting for that link that never came and will never come. But I'm waiting for it, anyways.


----------



## Just Askin

Of course being in the public eye is going to garner criticism. Being in a relationship, in which Fassbenders  fans disagree the motive of,  will of course give rise to 'heated' conversations. That's sometimes the nature of disagreement. But if you knew nothing of them and happened on this site I'm sure you would walk away thinking Alicia Vikander is the devil incarnate ! If you believe she is a manipulative lime light chaser, using a brainless Michael, fine. But she hasn't committed murder, kidnapping, drug trafficking or some other heinous crime has she? If you're right she'll be gone soon and if your not you will have to deal with or forget Fassbender. Either way, much worse going on in the world guys.


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> Same, I didn't want to rewatch them before seeing Prometheus, mostly because they weren't marking it as a prequel. So I really thought it wouldn't be linked too it. And until a year and a half ago we didnt know the sequel was going to be officially linked with the Alien series. But I'm will be watching all of them before the new premieres.
> 
> There's been a lot of different theories going on, nothing has been officially released so far. The biggest rumor/theory is that the main character will be Ripley's mother. But I  think Michael being the dad started when the picture of Michael on set with Ridley showed up, some say he could be the man David 8 is based on who's also on the ship. I think it could just as well be Michael wearing his normal clothes while doing rehearsals. Or maybe he's David 9? A more improved version? If you look on the #AlienCovenant tag on Twitter you will see loads of theories.



Thank you very much! X I'll do it, I'll check, of course. I need to screen shot this reply and remember the theory


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> I really thought he was going to do another GQ one for SJ, hopefully he will be on he cover again to promote Assassin's Creed.
> 
> I agree about Garai, the movie is clearly he point of view, her romanticized view of the world and I think Michael's character is a very tragic one. I would love to see them working together again. Last time I saw her acting was on a small role in Suffragettes.



I saw her also  in One Day and her part was one of the worst parts in the movie lol but she was so damn good. She is such a good actress, that's what I think, but maybe she had a bad luck or she made bad choices. She also had a role in Atonement (she was a grown up Briony, do you remember her?).
I'd like to see something else with her and Michael, they match quite good IMO: she looks very "angelic" and "dreamy", he's more "wild", but they are a good acting pair, for me. 
Yes, Angel showed her point of view and that was one of the weirdest things the director chose to make there.. She wasn't a very likeable person but in some ways I felt Ozon had a real affection for her (Angel).


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Amen to all of this. I cant say enough that being a public figure opens her up to criticism whether she or her fans like it or not. It comes with being a celebrity. There are those who talk badly about Michael too



I understand complaining about it if these things were being said on her thread. But this is Michael's thread. Don't like seeing people talk bad about an actress you like? Fine. Put them on ignore. So simple. Anywaaaaaay, I'm thinking of watching Alien tonight!


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> You know the funny thing? All I did was copied and paste what the person said, not provide a link. I guess some thought I was quoting the person on my own and made a typo of some sort and felt the need to be snarky about it. Unbelievable



I think they just want a link so that they can decide whether the source is something they should take seriously. Which is fair IMO  But I don't understand the need to laugh and ridicule. People make mistakes, none of us know Michael so until he or his team confirms things we can only make guesses.


----------



## Just Askin

Not about talking 'bad' about an actress. It's about disgusting comments, insinuations of prostitution, manipulation of elderly parents etc. How can anyone read that stuff and not feel the need to put it right. Can you imagine for one moment if Fassbender ever actually saw any of those comments. Posing with fans....he'd run a mile.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I understand complaining about it if these things were being said on her thread. But this is Michael's thread. Don't like seeing people talk bad about an actress you like? Fine. Put them on ignore. So simple. Anywaaaaaay, I'm thinking of watching Alien tonight!


 Sweet. Enjoy!! Don't be too scared


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Not about talking 'bad' about an actress. It's about disgusting comments, insinuations of prostitution, manipulation of elderly parents etc. How can anyone read that stuff and not feel the need to put it right. Can you imagine for one moment if Fassbender ever actually saw any of those comments. Posing with fans....he'd run a mile.



Actually I'd feel pretty bad for him if he knew something, but hopefully he doesn't, so... 
He's not reading this forum, he's not waiting for any link, he's not thinking about us, he's not suffering for what people say, he wouldn't even be interested, he's too out of any kind of games.. He's just living his life.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Of course being in the public eye is going to garner criticism. Being in a relationship, in which Fassbenders  fans disagree the motive of,  will of course give rise to 'heated' conversations. That's sometimes the nature of disagreement. But if you knew nothing of them and happened on this site I'm sure you would walk away thinking Alicia Vikander is the devil incarnate ! If you believe she is a manipulative lime light chaser, using a brainless Michael, fine. But she hasn't committed murder, kidnapping, drug trafficking or some other heinous crime has she? If you're right she'll be gone soon and if your not you will have to deal with or forget Fassbender. Either way, much worse going on in the world guys.
> View attachment 3411757


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> What is everyone's opinion on Rogue One reshoots and how it may affect Assassin's creed box office? IMO its looking good for AC now. I have to keep in mind RO is going to attract all the star wars fans so it is a guaranteed hit even if it sucks.



http://www.gamesradar.com/ive-seen-...ns-creed-movie-and-its-exactly-what-i-wanted/ this is interesting. Did you ever post it here? If yes, sorry, I missed it. It's from May 20th, I read it that day, but this morning I couldn't find it and I wanted to reply with this. I showed it and the trailer to a friend of mine who's really obsessed with the video game and he told me it looks cool. I've never played the videogame AC in my life (like Michael!) but I'll try it someday, before seeing the movie maybe.


----------



## Underoos!

pearlyqueen said:


> Seems some people confuse Austria - small European country next to Germany and Switzerland - with Australia!!!!
> 
> Can't think why else they suggest Entering Hades would be filmed there; Jack Unterweger was Austrian and murdered women in  Europe before continuing in the USA. He never set foot in Australia!! LOL





carmencrem said:


> Some "reliable" sources (we know nothing about, since we aren't allowed to have a link) maybe need to learn something more about geography/history, most of all since Michael clearly said he had to improve his German for the role and this story was set in Austria.
> If he's going to make movies in Australia, well, perfect, but not EHades.



Many a time movies are never filmed where the story is based!  Just because it is set in Austria and USA does not mean it will necessarily be filmed in those countries or anywhere remotely close.


----------



## Esizzle

carmencrem said:


> http://www.gamesradar.com/ive-seen-...ns-creed-movie-and-its-exactly-what-i-wanted/ this is interesting. Did you ever post it here? If yes, sorry, I missed it. It's from May 20th, I read it that day, but this morning I couldn't find it and I wanted to reply with this. I showed it and the trailer to a friend of mine who's really obsessed with the video game and he told me it looks cool. I've never played the videogame AC in my life (like Michael!) but I'll try it someday, before seeing the movie maybe.


Thanks for this link!! I have never played AC myself but the trailer looks so good. I am very very excited for the movie


----------



## Esizzle

Underoos! said:


> Many a time movies are never filmed where the story is based!  Just because it is set in Austria and USA does not mean it will necessarily be filmed in those countries or anywhere remotely close.


Very true!! I have no idea what the sets are going to look like but the movie most likely could be shot on a sound stage at a major studio. Sydney has a very large fox studio sound stage they have been using for covenant. Is entering hades a fox production?


----------



## carmencrem

Underoos! said:


> Many a time movies are never filmed where the story is based!  Just because it is set in Austria and USA does not mean it will necessarily be filmed in those countries or anywhere remotely close.



This isn't the case. This time nobody thought they would have shot it in Australia (cause it isn't written anywhere) but they assumed it since they thought it was the story of an "Australian killer" (I read it so many times), when actually this is an Austrian killer. it was a mistake that many people do between Austria and Australia, which has nothing to do with the fact the movie is really going to be shot in Australia. We don't know where the movie is going to be shot -likely in Austria if Fassbender has to improve is German- but many people do confuse Austria and Australia when it comes to this movie, it isn't the first time. 
But yeah, I know this happens many times: Moulin Rouge wasn't filmed in Paris but in Sydney, entering Hades could be shot in Austria, Germany, London, US, Australian studios.. Who knows, it depends on the kind of movie and its production (which isn't Fox).
The idea that this movie could be shot in Australia didn't came from anywhere specific but from the fact many people mispell / misread Australia/Austria.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> Very true!! I have no idea what the sets are going to look like but the movie most likely could be shot on a sound stage at a major studio. Sydney has a very large fox studio sound stage they have been using for covenant. Is entering hades a fox production?



No no wait, I'm not saying it's impossible that this movie can be shot in Australia, I'm saying that nobody ever told this, everybody talked about Austria, where the original story was set. Nobody read anywhere that this movie could be shot in Australia cause every article talk about "Austrian killer" and Fassbender having to improve his German.
Of course it's possible that the movie will be shot in another place but we know nothing about it and when people say (I read it few times) "Australian movie" / "Australian serial killer" it's just a spelling mistake, nothing else, cause we know nothing about this movie.
If fox was going to produce E Hades they could have shot it in Australia, but we know Fox hasn't taken the project, Riley has other projects too, so we don't know what they will decide in the end. 
http://variety.com/2016/film/news/michael-fassbender-starring-entering-hades-1201764933/
The only think we know, for now it's just a mistake between the two names. Very common, it seems...


----------



## carmencrem

from minute 2:20, these are more or less the only things we know about the movie, now, tbh, which is produced also by Fassbender's DMC. 

This interview is so funny, btw


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> from minute 2:20, these are more or less the only things we know about the movie, now, tbh.
> 
> This interview is so funny, btw




Good interview [emoji106]

Yes, not much is known yet about Entering Hades; script is being rewritten and Michael is the only cast member. Still no director who will likely have an influence on locations.However on the production side are Broad Green (USA) and DMC (UK). Consequently it's much more likely IMO that a major studio in the USA or UK will be used, or failing that Germany/Prague. And as the protagonist is Austrian and started his killing career in Europe it's reasonable to assume there will be exterior filming in Europe making a European studio much more convenient. Tbh I can't see any reason why the film would be shot in Australia at all. Also DMC seems to be the major producers; it has office space at Pinewood Studios in London and may well focus on there for a studio. I guess we'll find out more when the film development progresses, especially when a director comes on board. Can't see it being ready to shoot until 2017 though!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Good interview [emoji106]
> 
> Yes, not much is known yet about Entering Hades; script is being rewritten and Michael is the only cast member. Still no director who will likely have an influence on locations.However on the production side are Broad Green (USA) and DMC (UK). Consequently it's much more likely IMO that a major studio in the USA or UK will be used, or failing that Germany/Prague. And as the protagonist is Austrian and started his killing career in Europe it's reasonable to assume there will be exterior filming in Europe making a European studio much more convenient. Tbh I can't see any reason why the film would be shot in Australia at all. Also DMC seems to be the major producers; it has office space at Pinewood Studios in London and may well focus on there for a studio. I guess we'll find out more when the film development progresses, especially when a director comes on board. Can't see it being ready to shoot until 2017 though!



Agree. We haven't any other cast member yet so I don't think they'll start soon. Michael is taking a break, also, so... 
Btw exactly, I think this movie will/could be shot in Europe since the main production is European/British and the serial killer was European, born and dead in Austria... 
I haven't read anything about Australia, apart from when people misread the whole thing, thinking Australia and Austria are the same things or at least reading one instead of the other, which has happened few times, so -even tho I can't understand why, since the killer's name is Austrian and the places mentioned in the story are in Austria- Australia is the last place I could think for the filming, for now. I see it as a more "European" movie, but well, we'll see if they want to film it in studios or real streets. 

I don't know anything about the source who wrote Australia, btw, and I'd like to know, since the rules of this forum include the providing of links/sources. So, I'm still waiting. And it's more than legit.

I think they'll decide place, director, cast.. Now, during this Autumn.. Probably.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> This isn't the case. This time nobody thought they would have shot it in Australia (cause it isn't written anywhere) but they assumed it since they thought it was the story of an "Australian killer" (I read it so many times), when actually this is an Austrian killer. it was a mistake that many people do between Austria and Australia, which has nothing to do with the fact the movie is really going to be shot in Australia. We don't know where the movie is going to be shot -likely in Austria if Fassbender has to improve is German- but many people do confuse Austria and Australia when it comes to this movie, it isn't the first time.
> But yeah, I know this happens many times: Moulin Rouge wasn't filmed in Paris but in Sydney, entering Hades could be shot in Austria, Germany, London, US, Australian studios.. Who knows, it depends on the kind of movie and its production (which isn't Fox).
> The idea that this movie could be shot in Australia didn't came from anywhere specific but from the fact many people mispell / misread Australia/Austria.



Australia becomes a hotspot for movies filming. However for those true story types eg this Hades story highly likely must be filmed in Europe for its authenticity, example the  Danish Girl which was done in Copenhagen. These are not story like Thor or aliens.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Australia becomes a hotspot for movies filming. However for those true story types eg this Hades story highly likely must be filmed in Europe for its authenticity, example the  Danish Girl which was done in Copenhagen. These are not story like Thor or aliens.



Exactly, that's also what I think... Plus, if Fassbender needs to improve his German, it is probably for speaking German in the movie/while filming, so I don't think they're going to Australia for this, I see no reasons... 
Btw no paper ever said Australia, tbh, it was just a misreading of the whole thing and, even if it's possible a movie about European people is filmed in another country (Es Moulin Rouge..), I don't think this is the case, but we'll see. It doesn't seem to be a film you need to shoot in studios, to me. It's a story about a man who kills people in the streets of his city, at night. So... I don't know how they're going to take it.


----------



## girlwhowaited

carmencrem said:


> Exactly, that's also what I think... Plus, if Fassbender needs to improve his German, it is probably for speaking German in the movie/while filming, so I don't think they're going to Australia for this, I see no reasons...
> Btw no paper ever said Australia, tbh, it was just a misreading of the whole thing and, even if it's possible a movie about European people is filmed in another country (Es Moulin Rouge..), I don't think this is the case, but we'll see. It doesn't seem to be a film you need to shoot in studios, to me. It's a story about a man who kills people in the streets of his city, at night. So... I don't know how they're going to take it.


I don't think they will have the budget to rebuild Berlin and other European cities on a set when they can just film in the actual locations for much less.


----------



## Selayang430

Michael is selling oven in China .......


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Michael is selling oven in China .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412152
> View attachment 3412153



Haha cool! Is he aware of this? Lol


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha cool! Is he aware of this? Lol



He definitely didn't aware. It is a blessing that those businessmen didn't use his portrait for certain male clinics ........


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> He definitely didn't aware. It is a blessing that those businessmen didn't use his portrait for certain male clinics ........



HAHAHAH that's really funny indeed. Can you imagine if they used him for certain male clinics? Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> HAHAHAH that's really funny indeed. Can you imagine if they used him for certain male clinics? Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Selling oven not so bad consider it can be worse.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Haha my opinion is very similar to yours..
> Plus, I don't really care very much about  the box office.
> They said if this first movie is going to have a great success they'll keep going with a sort of saga, then they said they'll do at least one second AC movie anyways (they're already preparing it)..I read they're not interested in money but in spreading the video game knowledge  around the world but I actually think they'll make a lot of money anyways... I dont think Rogue one is going to affect it, it's not a dangerous thing.. If they promote AC in the right way, with the right publicity and in the right moment, it can hit the box office, but I'm not even interested in it.. They are kinda aware of the fact they're not going to make a lot of money (which I doubt) and they say they aren't even that interested in money (well, okay.. Weird, cause they're already making a second one but if it's for the love of the video game, ok..). Personally, I'll go to see it and half of the people I know are going to see it as well, there are a lot of people already interested and most of all, AC-the videogame, has A LOT of fans interested in seeing how's the movie.. So I think it's gonna hit the box office in any case. Rogue One is a separate thing... With way more fans I think (Star Wars owns an empire) but specific ones.


I think they share the same kind of audience.. and that's a problem. Tickets are expensive. I can see a lot of people choosing one movie,even if AC will be released a week later. We know what is the first choice.. I think it can play very well overseas,but if the opening weekend in the United States disappoints,we'll see the usual articles that we've already seen for SJ.. and it's absolutely bad press for the movie.  In this case the box office is very important for him.




carmencrem said:


> I wouldn't have done it either.. I can easily understand her, especially that time he was with Alicia.. Bothering a person or snapping a pic trying not to be seen when he clearly asked you not to take one it's gross...
> So I can really say I would have done the same thing she did. If she didn't ask him anything maybe she could have taken a pic later but since she asked him and he said "no" it would have been rude. Can you imagine him turning and seeing her snapping a pic? Haha so embarrassing!
> Btw *I think he didn't want to take a pic cause it was a private moment or he didn't want people to know where he was hanging around everyday*.. It has happened other times before: he politely said "no, sorry".. :3


I agree.  And I would never take a pic of someone who can possibly see me. It's creepy and embarrassing.  That woman who took a pic of them in Sicily was accused of lying because when someone asked,she mentioned that he had his arm around her when they briefly stopped at a table near her to read a menu. She took a pic when they couldn't see her,but apparently she was supposed to put a camera in their faces..   Sometimes people post on twitter,facebook about seeing an actor,an actress but they are not interested in taking pics. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Don't know about Comic Con, doesn't it clash with the TLBO promo?
> 
> It's possible Alicia's sister has a dog as she lives there and we know she and her husband were staying with them in Sydney for a bit. Btw, now the Bondi lady confirmed how cute Michael and Alicia are together it's practically certain she'll be accused of being "PR posse" or an agent of Harvey or something similar by certain people. Always happens!!






carmencrem said:


> Yeah, she's anyways more reliable than fake fb accounts or anons who don't put a face in what they write
> I'm not doubtful about the sightings, she wouldn't have any reason to lie; I'm doubtful about the movies in which she says Michael is going to be: it's possible, but surely not before 2017 or even later!
> 
> Btw back to Comic Con.. Well I think the event is going to take place from July 20 to 24th and I don't know if TLBO press is going to be before or after that date, probably after, since Alicia has to promote Bourne in Las Vegas and to be at Fallon's show on the 21th.. So honestly could be possible seeing him in San Diego, even tho would be a bit too much for him. Maybe TLBO press starts on July 23rd for example, so how could he be in San Diego?
> But since we don't know anything, we can't say anything. He never confirmed his presence anywhere but we 100% know he's going to be in NY for TLBO, so...


I don't think they will do something for AC. Fox  said they were going to skip Comic Con.



carmencrem said:


> The girl talked about movie projects, not promo/press.. So honestly I can't understand what's the connection between suppositions about his future following promo tours and the two movies he has to shoot there according to the girl but maybe was part of the post you copied and past here without a source.
> The only thing we're sure about, is that he intends to keep working with Ridley for the Alien movies and re "Wraiths of the Broken Land", well.. Why not? Could be. I don't know the story, I've just read 2 lines of plot.


Wraiths of the Broken Land was announced in May. I don't remember other rumors about it.
http://variety.com/2016/film/news/ridley-scott-wraiths-of-the-broken-land-1201770497/



carmencrem said:


> I don't know if TLBO is going to have a "promo tour", I definitely don't think so, even if it would be amazing.
> The weirdest thing is that it hasn't an Australian release date yet... Even tho they should promote it there, they filmed it there..
> I think we'll have a premiere in London and one in NYC, and maybe another one somewhere.. It's not a big blockbuster movie, it's different.
> Probably it's going to Venice or London Film Festival.
> Maybe during the press next week they'll tell us something.
> 
> *Btw is it officially IMPOSSIBLE presenting TLBO at TIFF because of the earlier release date?* Or not? Do you know something for sure?


I don't know when it will be released in Canada,but it doesn't make sense,honestly.. There are movies that premiere at the Venice Festival and are presented at TIFF but they are usually released in October,November.



Selayang430 said:


> Michael is selling oven in China .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412152
> View attachment 3412153


----------



## JaneWT

Selayang430 said:


> Michael is selling oven in China ....


Is that supposed to be Michael's signature?!  Because it's nothing like it!  Michael "selling ovens in China" reminds me of that Daniel Radcliffe comment that - if he's asked to do something a little dubious, like an ad campaign - he always decides whether to do it or not by asking himself, "What would Michael Fassbender do?". 

In this case, if Daniel Radcliffe were asked to put his name to an oven brand, I think he'd find that the answer would be, "No".

In all seriousness, the oven brand/ad company is breaking the law if they haven't had Michael's permission.


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> I think they share the same kind of audience.. and that's a problem. Tickets are expensive. I can see a lot of people choosing one movie,even if AC will be released a week later. We know what is the first choice.. I think it can play very well overseas,but if the opening weekend in the United States disappoints,we'll see the usual articles that we've already seen for SJ.. and it's absolutely bad press for the movie.  In this case the box office is very important for him.


Totally agree.

Even if RO gets bad reviews, people will flock to it as it's Star Wars canon.  AC box office is going to be affected in a major way.  And if the opening weekend isn't huge, the film will be labelled a flop, and as soon as the word "flop" is attached to a film, however misplaced, then it will turn people off going to see it.  I wished that they'd changed the release date of either film, but this isn't going to happen.  I'm hoping that AC turns out to be a _good film _and gets great reviews and am trying not to think of box office.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3410888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first thing I saw when I logged into Facebook tonight.


Oh wow, what a great pic - thanks!  Where's this from?  I haven't seen that one before!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Oh wow, what a great pic - thanks!  Where's this from?  I haven't seen that one before!



Press for Inglorious Basterds, Cannes, 2009. Very cool, indeed.  sharky [emoji92]


----------



## JaneWT

Look at the picture of doggy ecstasy as Michael tickles him!  I'm feeling ya, dog, I'm feeling ya.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> TLBO
> I think we'll have a premiere in London and one in NYC, and maybe another one somewhere..


If there is a premier, I don't think there will be more than one.  Does every film have a premier?   I thought that some were just released without fanfare, and this is what I see for TLBO.   Although, this is possibly one of the few times where a low-key premier would actually make financial sense.


----------



## JaneWT

girlwhowaited said:


> I really thought he was going to do another GQ one for SJ, hopefully he will be on the cover again to promote Assassin's Creed.


I really hope so.  It's just been waaaaaaay too long since we had a decent, in-depth interview.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> I saw her also  in One Day and her part was one of the worst parts in the movie lol but she was so damn good. She is such a good actress, that's what I think, but maybe she had a bad luck or she made bad choices. She also had a role in Atonement (she was a grown up Briony, do you remember her?).
> I'd like to see something else with her and Michael, they match quite good IMO: she looks very "angelic" and "dreamy", he's more "wild", but they are a good acting pair, for me.


I thought her chemistry with Michael in 'Angel' was non-existent.  I think the fact that the character was so unlikable didn't help.  I think I first saw her in "I Capture the Castle" and I quite enjoy her performances (Angel excepted).


----------



## JaneWT

Ah, it's great to come back from the weekend and catch up with all the Fassbender news, gossip, theories, comments, weird stuff and what-not.  Apologies for the multiple-post-diarrhoea - I was enjoying reading back over the last several pages.  I wonder what this week will bring?!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> If there is a premier, I don't think there will be more than one.  Does every film have a premier?   I thought that some were just released without fanfare, and this is what I see for TLBO.   Although, this is possibly one of the few times where a low-key premier would actually make financial sense.



Apparently Alicia told one of the JB fans at a recent premiere there will be a London premiere for TLBO. Wondering if it will be at the London FF in October?


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Apparently Alicia told one of the JB fans at a recent premiere there will be a London premiere for TLBO. Wondering if it will be at the London FF in October?



Yes, a fan asked her and Alicia replied that yes, she thought so. But we didn't save the post in which she said so, did you pearly? It's among her tagged pics on insta. She confirmed it while she was at the London premiere, right?
Btw yes I hope in London FF!!!


----------



## Esizzle

I highly doubt TLBO will go to any European festivals after it has already been in wide release in America. I dont doubt it is a festival worthy movie but whoever is releasing it, dropped the ball with the labor day weekend release date.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> I highly doubt TLBO will go to any European festivals after it has already been in wide release in America. I dont doubt it is a festival worthy movie but whoever is releasing it, dropped the ball with the labor day weekend release date.



But we'll probably have a premiere in London if Alicia said so.. Eh, we'll see, maybe during the press they'll tell us more..I don't know what they're going to do with this movie..


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Even if RO gets bad reviews, people will flock to it as it's Star Wars canon.  AC box office is going to be affected in a major way.  And if the opening weekend isn't huge, the film will be labelled a flop, and as soon as the word "flop" is attached to a film, however misplaced, then it will turn people off going to see it.  I wished that they'd changed the release date of either film, but this isn't going to happen.  I'm hoping that AC turns out to be a _good film _and gets great reviews and am trying not to think of box office.


This. 



JaneWT said:


> I thought her chemistry with Michael in 'Angel' was non-existent.  I think the fact that the character was so unlikable didn't help.  I think I first saw her in "I Capture the Castle" and I quite enjoy her performances (Angel excepted).


I agree about their chemistry in Angel.




Esizzle said:


> I highly doubt TLBO will go to any European festivals after it has already been in wide release in America. I dont doubt it is a festival worthy movie but whoever is releasing it, dropped the ball with the labor day weekend release date.


The Venice Festival is still possible,even if it's very difficult. The London FF is another possibility because it will be releasead in UK in November.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes, a fan asked her and Alicia replied that yes, she thought so. But we didn't save the post in which she said so, did you pearly? It's among her tagged pics on insta. She confirmed it while she was at the London premiere, right?
> Btw yes I hope in London FF!!!



London FF is still possible with the November release. This date I believe is being purposely pushed to later. As I know some Asian countries like Taiwan have the  release date on late September.


----------



## Underoos!

carmencrem said:


> This isn't the case. This time nobody thought they would have shot it in Australia (cause it isn't written anywhere) but they assumed it since they thought it was the story of an "Australian killer" (I read it so many times), when actually this is an Austrian killer. it was a mistake that many people do between Austria and Australia, which has nothing to do with the fact the movie is really going to be shot in Australia. We don't know where the movie is going to be shot -likely in Austria if Fassbender has to improve is German- but many people do confuse Austria and Australia when it comes to this movie, it isn't the first time.
> But yeah, I know this happens many times: Moulin Rouge wasn't filmed in Paris but in Sydney, entering Hades could be shot in Austria, Germany, London, US, Australian studios.. Who knows, it depends on the kind of movie and its production (which isn't Fox).
> The idea that this movie could be shot in Australia didn't came from anywhere specific but from the fact many people mispell / misread Australia/Austria.




I get what you're saying about the mix up.  I don't believe the movie would be filmed in Australia, either.  It doesn't make sense.  I was just stating that it could be filmed anywhere, not implying that it would be in Australia.


----------



## carmencrem

Underoos! said:


> I get what you're saying about the mix up.  I don't believe the movie would be filmed in Australia, either.  It doesn't make sense.  I was just stating that it could be filmed anywhere, not implying that it would be in Australia.



I don't know, I think that since he talked about speaking German and improving his accent and so on, they're shooting it in real places in Austria/Europe.. But I don't know honestly what they're going to do and when. They haven't even a director/cast yet. I think they'll have soon since Michael is confirmed


----------



## kashlo

Michael has been sliming all over Bondi? Hmmm interesting. I wonder how this guy knows.


----------



## carmencrem

I didn't think this was the kind of news that could interest you, according to what you told me few days ago..  probably this time you changed your mind, this was too "juicy".  
Yeah, I wonder what this man knows too and it's curious, I don't know what he meant to say, could be a lot of things related to his seductive/flirty behaviour towards people in general, he's very charming.
I don't think he meant that Michael was doing anything else "all over bondi beach" cause people recognise him, as they recognised him with Alicia and with Joel Edgerton, and papped him.
I think that if he had certain intentions with girls around he would have certainly hidden away from Bondi Beach, going somewhere else. I also don't think Michael is so desperate to try to have sex on the beach or around there with random girls who could tell everybody and I don't think he has problems keeping "it" in his pants, I have a higher opinion about him: I think he's always known how to enjoy himself but he's not dumb, he doesn't go around like this desperately looking for affairs when he knows the world could see him; if he wants to have a secret story he simply goes somewhere else where people can't see him and with people who don't spill the gossip. He's not a normal dude, he's Fassbender, he can't be that relaxed and behave as if he was one of those regular guys at the beach, if someone sees him he's f***ed, so... He's definitely wiser.  
So no, I think this man was meaning something else or at least They were clearly joking/talking without having a clue, just freely ("massive slug"/"sliming"/the girl asking if he's single (lol their PR game is so bad, if they're pr, eh? Haha!!), and I don't think they know him at all, since they didn't know about Alicia and Alicia being there, that all of us saw in pics.. And I'm not saying it because I don't think he's a great flirt, but simply because it's impossible that he was having sexual relationships or something with women around "all over Bondi Beach": if you do it, you hide from crowded places full of paps and/or people you may know  so yeah, I think this guy was just joking or saying something linked to his charming personality/behaviour: if he has to do these things he surely goes somewhere else.


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> I didn't thing this was the kind of news that could interest you, according to what you told me few days ago..  probably this time you changed your mind, this was too "juicy".
> Yeah, I wonder what this man knows too and it's curious, I don't know what he meant to say, could be a lot of things related to his seductive/flirty behaviour towards people in general, he's very charming.
> I don't think he meant that Michael was doing anything else "all over bondi beach" cause people recognise him, as they recognised him with Alicia and with Joel Edgerton, and papped him.
> I think that if he had certain intentions with girls around he would have certainly hidden away from Bondi Beach, going somewhere else.
> So no, I think this man was meaning something else. And I'm not saying it because I don't think he's a great flirt, but simply because it's impossible that he was having sexual relationship with women around "all over Bondi Beach": if you do it, you hide from crowded places full of paps and/or people you may know  so yeah, I think this guy was just joking or saying something linked to his charming personality/behaviour.



When did I tell you what kind of news interested me? All I said was that usually people find news before I do because I don't look him up multiple times a day. Don't see how that is contradictory to me posting this? And this was something I came across and since no one else posted it (and most likely weren't going to) I did. Go back and read my post since you obviously didn't comprehend it the first time.

In Aus, what he said means that the person in question has a huge penis or is very promiscuous and has been having sex all over Bondi for the past few months.

Michael isn't as recognisable as you think he is AND people in Sydney don't walk around with paps on speed dial. We also have a very relaxed attitude and don't hound celebs (there are exceptions of course). Also his features are quite common so it is easy for him to blend in. The paps were there because they were told to be there.

It is a very odd thing to joke about don't you think? He certainly sounded like he had heard or seen things. Didn't seem like much of a joke to me. And I think he alluded to something more than just flirting, hence the emoticon of 'rain' drops LOL.

Still, I am wondering what he knows exactly and HOW he knows these things.


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> When did I tell you what kind of news interested me? All I said was that usually people find news before I do because I don't look him up multiple times a day. Don't see how that is contradictory to me posting this? And this was something I came across and since no one else posted it (and most likely weren't going to) I did. Go back and read my post since you obviously didn't comprehend it the first time.
> 
> In Aus, what he said means that the person in question has a huge penis or is very promiscuous and has been having sex all over Bondi for the past few months.
> 
> Michael isn't as recognisable as you think he is AND people in Sydney don't walk around with paps on speed dial. We also have a very relaxed attitude and don't hound celebs (there are exceptions of course). Also his features are quite common so it is easy for him to blend in. The paps were there because they were told to be there.
> 
> It is a very odd thing to joke about don't you think? He certainly sounded like he had heard or seen things. Didn't seem like much of a joke to me. And I think he alluded to something more than just flirting, hence the emoticon of 'rain' drops LOL.
> 
> Still, I am wondering what he knows exactly and HOW he knows these things.



I thought you had told me something like you werent interested/didn't have time to find news, yes.. But you surely found this, even some tumblr blogs posted it, it's the only one saying he was "sliming".  
Btw yeah I find it curious too, I just don't know why here nobody found it curious when he was seen with Alicia Vikander at that dinner (when that girl wrote "I had dinner next Fassbender and Vikander and I didn't even notice it") but many people said she was a liar PR posse, same for the girl who saw him lovely with Alicia and wrote it in her post: she was a liar too.
It's weird how someone can decide when it's a lie and when it's not. 
Btw I don't think this guy was telling lies, I just think he didn't know what to say and since they were laughing and making references to his massive manhood, he used that verb.
I don't care if people don't recognise him: not everybody recognises him, but there's a chance to be recognised. And I don't think he wants to be recognised, he wants to risk... If he wants to have sex he surely make sure to have it without people around.
Believing he "slimes all over bondi beach" is ridiculous and I don't think he's that dumb, he knows where to go.
Btw if you want you can ask this guy something, so you'll know better.. 
The girl with the dog recognised him, paps recognised him, another surfer recognised him... I'm not sure he's so anonymous and most of all I'm not sure he's so desperate to try to bed everybody he sees.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> Michael has been sliming all over Bondi? Hmmm interesting. I wonder how this guy knows.


Lol that person could be implying that Michael is a major flirt and flirting around with women. I hope Michael wasn't having sex all over Bondi. That would be bad! Is slug a slang for you know what?


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> I thought you had told me something like you werent interested/didn't have time to find news, yes.. But you surely found this, even some tumblr blogs posted it, it's the only one saying he was "sliming".
> Btw yeah I find it curious too, I just don't know why here nobody found it curious when he was seen with Alicia Vikander at that dinner (when that girl wrote "I had dinner next Fassbender and Vikander and I didn't even notice it") but many people said she was a liar PR posse, same for the girl who saw him lovely with Alicia and wrote it in her post: she was a liar too.
> It's weird how someone can decide when it's a lie and when it's not.
> Btw I don't think this guy was telling lies, I just think he didn't know what to say and since they were laughing and making references to his massive manhood, he used that verb.
> I don't care if people don't recognise him: not everybody recognises him, but there's a chance to be recognised. And I don't think he wants to be recognised, he wants to risk... If he wants to have sex he surely make sure to have it without people around.
> Believing he "slimes all over bondi beach" is ridiculous and I don't think he's that dumb, he knows where to go.
> Btw if you want you can ask this guy something, so you'll know better..
> The girl with the dog recognised him, paps recognised him, another surfer recognised him... I'm not sure he's so anonymous and most of all I'm not sure he's so desperate to try to bed everybody he sees.



No, I said I am usually too busy to look him up constantly and so am usually not the first to find his news. But obviously I keep up with things and that shouldn't be a surprise to you since I post here and visit tumblr blogs. Was I supposed to give the source? Sure. Source: Facebook. But I really don't see why you have such a problem with this. You should be glad I am sharing no? Or is that only if the news is something that is palatable for you?

I never said those girls were lying. If others were you should talk to them, not me.

I know you don't think he is telling lies but I think the way you are interpreting it makes zero sense. Sliming all over Bindi doesn't mean he was having sex literally on the beach. Bondi is not just a beach, it is a suburb also. I guess he is more open than we thought? Or maybe this guys knows girls that have hooked up with Michael? 

I don't see why I have to be the one to ask him. I am pretty clear what he is trying to say.

Of course some are going to recognise him but he is no Brad Pitt. He may not be desperate but he said he did want to "wreck the candy shop".


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Lol that person could be implying that Michael is a major flirt and flirting around with women. I hope Michael wasn't having sex all over Bondi. That would be bad! Is slug a slang for you know what?



Slug is sometimes slang for male genitalia and also for someone who is promiscuous. My mum occasionally uses it to describe a lazy person but that doesn't fit in this context lol.

Sliming can mean flirting but more often it is used for actual sex. At least in my experience. And the 'rain' drops emoticon makes me think that he means more than just flirting but of course I don't know for sure what he means. Only he does. 

Whatever it is, I hope he is being safe!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I thought you had told me something like you werent interested/didn't have time to find news, yes.. But you surely found this, even some tumblr blogs posted it, it's the only one saying he was "sliming".
> Btw yeah I find it curious too, I just don't know why here nobody found it curious when he was seen with Alicia Vikander at that dinner (when that girl wrote "I had dinner next Fassbender and Vikander and I didn't even notice it") but many people said she was a liar PR posse, same for the girl who saw him lovely with Alicia and wrote it in her post: she was a liar too.
> It's weird how someone can decide when it's a lie and when it's not.
> Btw I don't think this guy was telling lies, I just think he didn't know what to say and since they were laughing and making references to his massive manhood, he used that verb.
> I don't care if people don't recognise him: not everybody recognises him, but there's a chance to be recognised. And I don't think he wants to be recognised, he wants to risk... If he wants to have sex he surely make sure to have it without people around.
> Believing he "slimes all over bondi beach" is ridiculous and I don't think he's that dumb, he knows where to go.
> Btw if you want you can ask this guy something, so you'll know better..
> The girl with the dog recognised him, paps recognised him, another surfer recognised him... I'm not sure he's so anonymous and most of all I'm not sure he's so desperate to try to bed everybody he sees.



Relax ! Have some confidence in Michael. Just a random guy came in and dropped an one-liner and we are all supposed jumping up and down ?! 
That guy might just have written some general things about males alone there. He is most likely doesn't know head or tail. 
No red flag need to be raised. Lol


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> No, I said I am usually too busy to look him up constantly and so am usually not the first to find his news. But obviously I keep up with things and that shouldn't be a surprise to you since I post here and visit tumblr blogs. Was I supposed to give the source? Sure. Source: Facebook. But I really don't see why you have such a problem with this. You should be glad I am sharing no? Or is that only if the news is something that palatable for you?
> 
> I never said those girls were lying. If others were you should talk to them, not me.
> 
> I know you don't think he is telling lies but I think the way you are interpreting it makes zero sense. Sliming all over Bindi doesn't mean he was having sex literally on the beach. Bondi is not just a beach, it is a suburb also.
> 
> I don't see why I have to be the one to ask him. I am pretty clear what he is trying to say.
> 
> Of course some are going to recognise him but he is no Brad Pitt. He may not be desperate but he said he did want to "wreck the candy shop".



Yes but can you find a more recent interview in which he talks about the wreck shop?  I know he's always known how to enjoy himself and I know he was pretty wreckless and I have zero problems with it. I just think he's grown up and he's changed a bit, since a couple of years. I know some people find it difficult to accept that he may be in love and/or grown up, but it's his life.. Honestly I have zero problems with this news too, I'm simply sure he wasn't serious. Listen, if Fassbender wants to have sex with a woman (random woman I mean) i dont think we come to know this via Facebook, I don't think he doesn't care at all of people seeing him.
Yes, he's not brad Pitt but he's not an unknown dude.
He could have had sex once without being noticed, maybe twice, but "sliming around Bondi" doesn't make sense to me. He knows who he is, he may not be recognised but he can't be sure. 
He's surely a big flirt and a charming man, I'm not one of those people who think he's a saint, I just think that if he wants to cheat on his girlfriend he doesn't do it "around bondi": as you can see, people can recognise him; he does it on his own, far away from crowded places or places where people can recognise him, cause there is always this possibility. 
This does not mean he'll be forever with Alicia nor something, I just take that post as a kind of light joke, linked to the penis reference made by the other guy.


----------



## Just Askin

So you know when you're chatting with your mates on Facebook, if someone outside read all you wrote, would it always make perfect sense? Do you use terms amongst friends and family that you wouldn't use in general public? Do you use sarcasm, irony, descriptions, name calling, just have banter? Yeah I do too. Wonder how we would speak if we thought our Facebook post would ever be splashed across public blogs/forums. Lack of sighting posts puts the Bondi residents way up in my estimation. Live a life people. I'm sure Fassbender is.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Relax ! Have some confidence in Michael. Just a random guy came in and dropped an one-liner and we are all supposed jumping up and down ?!
> That guy might just have written some general things about males alone there. He is most likely doesn't know head or tail.
> No red flag need to be raised. Lol



He doesn't even know he's with Alicia and the girl asked him if he was single. I think that if the guy meant he was having a lot of sex around, the girl wouldn't have asked him about him being single, honestly.. It would have been sure he was single.
I really take it as a random statement (of course I admit a bit "heavy"!) / reference to the fact he's flirty or very very friendly. Of course a lot of girls recognised him and we're all over him, he was surely super nice as he always is.
If he was single, he would have been free to flirt around in a careless way, but since he's not (even if he was PR he couldn't freely have sex around) he can't do it that carelessly. I think the guy was stating something he didn't know, maybe guessing or replying to the other one who talked about his penis. Boys


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> Yes but can you find a more recent interview in which he talks about the wreck shop?  I know he's always known how to enjoy himself and I know he was pretty wreckless and I have zero problems with it. I just think he's grown up and he's changed a bit, since a couple of years. I know some people find it difficult to accept that he may be in love and/or grown up, but it's his life.. Honestly I have zero problems with this news too, I'm simply sure he wasn't serious. Listen, if Fassbender wants to have sex with a woman (random woman I mean) i dont think we come to know this via Facebook, I don't think he doesn't care at all of people seeing him.
> Yes, he's not brad Pitt but he's not an unknown dude.
> He could have had sex once without being noticed, maybe twice, but "sliming around Bondi" doesn't make sense to me. He knows who he is, he may not be recognised but he can't be sure.
> He's surely a big flirt and a charming man, I'm not one of those people who think he's a saint, I just think that if he wants to cheat on his girlfriend he doesn't do it "around bondi": as you can see, people can recognise him; he does it on his own, far away from crowded places or places where people can recognise him, cause there is always this possibility.
> This does not mean he'll be forever with Alicia nor something, I just take that post as a kind of light joke, linked to the penis reference made by the other guy.



Clearly he hasn't changed as much as you think he has, going by what this guy has to say. 

And maybe this guy knows the girls Michael has been having sex with? Maybe he has a lot of friends who work in bars or hotels? Who knows?

And I see where you are coming from with the whole privacy thing, so don't think I am attacking you. But there is also no reason for random guys to make stuff up. And if they were joking it is a really weird and specific joke to make.

And the thing is, I admit we don't know the exact details (whether he meant flirting or sex, how he knows these things etc) but I just find the mental gymnastics very funny and transparent. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> So you know when your chatting with your mates on Facebook, if someone outside read all you wrote, would it always make perfect sense? Do you use terms amongst friends and family that you wouldn't use in general public? Do you use sarcasm, irony, descriptions, name calling, just have banter? Yeah I do too. Wonder how we would speak if we thought our Facebook post would ever be splashed across public blogs/forums. Lack of sighting posts puts the Bondi residents way up in my estimation. Live a life people. I'm sure Fassbender is.



Indeed lol! 
Yeah, Fassbender is freely "sliming" all over bondi cause he can't keep it in his pants and wait until he's in a hidden place or on his own to have sex in private without people coming to know, and of course you write in on Facebook. This would mean everybody should know it in Sydney, if he was such a big big big flirt around, but nobody ever wrote a single piece of article/post about it, just that dude who was making jokes with his friend and didn't even know he wasn't single. 
If I posted here every time I found these kind of posts about actors/famous people made by fans or random people this forum would have 49383948 pages of bs  
IA btw, and I think if he needs to have sex cause he can't survive until Alicia comes to see him, he doesn't have it with random people around. If he was officially single maybe.. But this isn't the case and he's not dumb


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> Clearly he hasn't changed as much as you think he has, going by what this guy has to say.
> 
> And maybe this guy knows the girls Michael has been having sex with? Maybe he has a lot of friends who work in bars or hotels? Who knows?
> 
> And I see where you are coming from with the whole privacy thing, so don't think I am attacking you. But there is also no reason for random guys to make stuff up. And if they were joking it is a really weird and specific joke to make.
> 
> And the thing is, I admit we don't know the exact details (whether he meant flirting or sex, how he knows these things etc) but I just find the excuses and mental gymnastics very funny and transparent.



I simply think those guys saw Shame and they were making jokes "slug"/"sliming". I don't think Michael is a 15 years old boy who can't keep it in his pants, now he's famous, very famous and people keep recognising him. He knows the world knows he's in a relationship, they even spent time together in bondi, that guy knows nothing but makes jokes about him, probably since he saw Shame and you know people keep linking him to Shame/Brandon.

IA we don't know what that dude knows, but he's randomly commenting a post, laughing about Michael's massive "slug" lol, that's why he replied with that comment, IMO.
He was pretty famous back in 2011 when he did Shame, everybody saw his penis, everybody talked about him and asked him about his sex life. I think people don't know how to separate reality from movies and have the tendency to associate Michael to Brandon a little too much. That's why they made that joke.
"Massive slug" (seen in Shame) and "sliming around bondi". 
I'm not really worried about this convo tbh, I really think they were making random nasty/funny comments/jokes.. 

And I do believe people can fall in love (I don't think he has loved only Alicia in his whole life, I think he loves her now and I have my reasons to believe/know it) and when a person is in love with another doesn't cheat. If he wasn't in love but was still with her (PR or not) he wouldn't have had sex with random people. It's too dangerous for him now, we're not in 2010 anymore, unfortunately for him. He can't even walk the dog without being asked for a pic and go out for dinner without being photographed (not every time, but very often). 
I saw a lot of tweets of people seeing him in restaurant, bar, various places in Sydney during these months and none of them ever said he was with girls or flirting with girls (but as you see many people do recognise him), so I don't think that random guy knows something about him "sliming", it was just a "funny" reply to the other guy's comment IMO. 
Of course it is a very specific joke to make: If they knew about his "slug" then they surely saw Shame and were making references to Brandon... It happens quite often with many actors!
My friends keep making jokes about his "slug" and his sex life without even knowing who he is, they simply saw Shame


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Indeed lol!
> Yeah, Fassbender is freely "sliming" all over bondi cause he can't keep it in his pants and wait until he's in a hidden place or on his own to have sex in private without people coming to know, and of course you write in on Facebook. This would mean everybody should know it in Sydney, if he was such a big big big flirt around, but nobody ever wrote a single piece of article/post about it, just that dude who was making jokes with his friend and didn't even know he wasn't single.
> If I posted here every time I found these kind of posts about actors/famous people made by fans or random people this forum would have 49383948 pages of bs
> IA btw, and I think if he needs to have sex cause he can't survive until Alicia comes to see him, he doesn't have it with random people around. If he was officially single maybe.. But this isn't the case and he's not dumb



I believe he is wholesale kind of guys, not retailing, haha! 

Based on our experience on  using Facebook and other social platforms ,  more or less we can gauge the situation. More importantly - i also have confidence in the Swedish lady.


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> I simply think those guys saw Shame and they were making jokes "slug"/"sliming". I don't think Michael is a 15 years old boy who can't keep it in his pants, now he's famous, very famous and people keep recognising him. He knows the world knows he's in a relationship, they even spent time together in bondi, that guy knows nothing but makes jokes about him, probably since he saw Shame and you know people keep linking him to Shame/Brandon.
> 
> IA we don't know what that dude knows, but he's randomly commenting a post, laughing about Michael's massive "slug" lol, that's why he replied with that comment, IMO.
> He was pretty famous back in 2011 when he did Shame, everybody saw his penis, everybody talked about him and asked him about his sex life. I think people don't know how to separate reality from movies and have the tendency to associate Michael to Brandon a little too much. That's why they made that joke.
> "Massive slug" (seen in Shame) and "sliming around bondi".
> I'm not really worried about this convo tbh, I really think they were making random nasty/funny comments/jokes..
> 
> And I do believe people can fall in love (I don't think he has loved only Alicia in his whole life, I think he loves her now and I have my reasons to believe/know it) and when a person is in love with another doesn't cheat. If he wasn't in love but was still with her (PR or not) he wouldn't have had sex with random people. It's too dangerous for him now, we're not in 2010 anymore, unfortunately for him. He can't even walk the dog without being asked for a pic and go out for dinner without being photographed (not every time, but very often).
> I saw a lot of tweets of people seeing him in restaurant, bar, various places in Sydney during these months and none of them ever said he was with girls or flirting with girls (but as you see many people do recognise him), so I don't think that random guy knows something about him "sliming", it was just a "funny" reply to the other guy's comment IMO.
> Of course it is a very specific joke to make: If they knew about his "slug" then they surely saw Shame and were making references to Brandon... It happens quite often with many actors!
> My friends keep making jokes about his "slug" and his sex life without even knowing who he is, they simply saw Shame



I agree with you that it would be irresponsible of him to sleep around openly but whether he is actually doing it or not we can't say. And also, unless we can find out HOW this guy knows this information we can't say anything about Michael openly flirting or having sex and not bothering to hide it. Because who knows? This guy somehow might be privy to information most people aren't. We don't know the details for sure. Just what he said. The guy also said "he's been sliming around Bondi for months". And I MIGHT give the benefit of doubt that he meant to say he has been roaming around Bondi for months (unlikely because the word is usually used in a sexual context) IF it wasn't for the 'rain' drops emoticon. I hope you know what he meant when he used that emoticon. If you are not worried about this conversation, great but I think your's and other's reasoning is weak. For me it is another massive red flag and we can just agree to disagree. If I get solid information that disproves what I currently believe he meant by that comment, then I will change my mind.


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> I agree with you that it would be irresponsible of him to sleep around openly but whether he is actually doing it or not we can't say. The guy also said "he's been sliming around Bondi for months". And I MIGHT give the benefit of doubt that he meant to say he has been roaming around Bondi for months (unlikely because the word is usually used in a sexual context) IF it wasn't for the 'rain' drops emoticon. I hope you know what he meant when he used that emoticon. If you are not worried about this conversation, great but I think your's and other's reasoning is weak. For me it is another massive red flag and we can just agree to disagree.



HAHAHAH yes, I know what those emoticons mean and no, I can't see the red flag but it's okay, everybody sees different things, no problem.
The fact is it would have been less weird if he said he knew he slept with a girl or something, but saying "sliming for months" it's surely linked to the fact he was always there with or without people (with Alicia, with Joel Edgerton, with other friends of course, I don't think he was always alone..).
As 90% of the people who saw Shame always do, they were joking about his penis first, and that thing then (which could also mean "hanging around", the emojis were added cause the guy himself find it hilarious to talk about his penis first and to say "sliming" then, even if with another meaning).
But honestly I take "sliming" more as you take it, with the meaning of "having sex", and I take this whole thing as a big joke between mates about his penis and the whole Brandon thing everybody is obsessed with.  a lot of people still joke about it, they're pretty obsessed with Shame  

Btw, he was spotted everywhere with friends / alone and everytime he was spotted people wrote tweets or various sightings; some times they even took pics, but nobody else during this months ever saw him "sliming". And I don't think that guy knows something, writes it on his Facebook page and when people ask if he is single or not nobody knows (if they were serious about the sliming thing they would have been sure he was single or at least they would have known his status and replied something like "I hope so cause he was flirting 24/7").
I don't see the red flag mainly because they were joking about his penis and assuming a thing since they saw Shame or something.. He's not that stupid to have sex around for months without hiding (and most of all with random people; if he was single he wouldn't have minded but in this case he should have been more careful). 
There are plenty of this jokes/posts about actors around, I don't take them as real, especially because this is the only one in 4 months of "sliming", while people saw him surfing, eating, chatting, out with his girlfriend and friends, with his girlfriend's sister, with his coworkers.. He can't be that easy, if he wants to have sex he has it in private places with private people, we surely don't come to know anything about it..

Well, everybody can take it as he/she wants or feels  
I see people are still obsessed with his penis, so not only my friends, but everybody around the world.. After 5 years. Lol.


----------



## carmencrem

It's very common to make jokes about and actor based on his movies. His most famous movie is still Shame, cause he was naked and he was having sex 24/7 so people do believe he's Brandon. Well, they like to believe/joke about it.
To me, It's obvious they weren't serious, people are still obsessed with that thing and find it very funny. 
If there were other sightings like this maybe... But nothing like this in 4 months.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> It's very common to make jokes about and actor based on his movies. His most famous movie is still Shame, cause he was naked and he was having sex 24/7 so people do believe he's Brandon. Well, they like to believe/joke about it.
> To me, It's obvious they weren't serious, people are still obsessed with that thing and find it very funny.
> If there were other sightings like this maybe... But nothing like this in 4 months.



I was thinking, actresses also more often than not  alone from their other half on set. How come no one pops up from nowhere and claim they are sleeping around ? Only male actors subject to this. This is inequality.


----------



## Purusha

carmencrem said:


> Indeed lol!
> Yeah, Fassbender is freely "sliming" all over bondi cause he can't keep it in his pants and wait until he's in a hidden place or on his own to have sex in private without people coming to know, and of course you write in on Facebook. This would mean everybody should know it in Sydney, if he was such a big big big flirt around, but nobody ever wrote a single piece of article/post about it, just that dude who was making jokes with his friend and didn't even know he wasn't single.
> If I posted here every time I found these kind of posts about actors/famous people made by fans or random people this forum would have 49383948 pages of bs
> IA btw, and I think *if he needs to have sex cause he can't survive until Alicia comes to see him, he doesn't have it with random people around. If he was officially single maybe.. But this isn't the case and he's not dumb *


Are you saying it's more likely he's paying escorts for sex than sleeping with random people? Now, that's what I would find sad...


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Are you saying it's more likely he's paying escorts for sex than sleeping with random people? Now, that's what I would find sad...


Lol how did you get to that conclusion


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I was thinking, actresses also more often than not  alone from their other half on set. How come no one pops up from nowhere and claim they are sleeping around ? Only male actors subject to this. This is inequality.



Yeah, true, but in this case it's pretty "normal". People make jokes about Fassbender's sex life quite often.. It's due to Shame. 
On Twitter you can find a lot of references to the Oscar night of people saying he surely had wild sex with Alicia "cause he is huge" or references to their sex life in general "how can she survive a night with him if he has such a sex drive".. They know nothing about his sex drive irl, they thought they knew something back in 2011, when a lot of articles about it came out. I still have some magazines from that time, at home.. I also remember Camilla Long writing pretty false things about him and Michael getting pissed when he came to know it. People asked him constantly about his sex life and he kept saying his sex life was okay and not strange, that he knew how to enjoy himself and that he had his "temptations" cause he was human (of course he has!), but he also said he had a limit, he wasn't completely invested in non-stop sex.
Btw now he's not single anymore, he's life is changed, his career is more stable, his attitude is clearly different, he's simply grown up, it's a natural process of life.. 
I can't see why a man in a relationship should have random sex around, but most of all I can't see why random people could/should know it around Sydney. If that guy would have written something different, like "he had sex with a girl here/there" I could have take it more seriously, but being that vague and joking about his penis using that emoji and saying "sliming for months" it's a bit stupid, it's surely just a joke. Trust me none of us know where/when he has sex when he wants to have it.  he surely doesn't slime around bondi beach for months without being noticed (at least one time)!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Purusha said:


> Are you saying it's more likely he's paying escorts for sex than sleeping with random people? Now, that's what I would find sad...



No! Well, I don't know but no! I wasn't saying that, absolutely.
I was saying that if he wants to have sex while he is in a relationship he surely doesn't do it "around bondi for months". People can see him. He chooses to stay somewhere where people can't see him. No?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol how did you get to that conclusion



I'm glad you understood what I was trying to say. I was just saying if he wants to have sex he knows how to have it without being seen by people, he doesn't slime around for months, careless.


----------



## Purusha

Don't want to offend, but if he needs sex, but doesn't want to be recognized that's what's left. Because if he hooks up with random girls somebody might talk about it. So either he cares if he gets recognized and pays escorts or he doesn't care and has sex with random girls and then I think Bondi would be the perfect place to meet them. Right? Or no? Just my thoughts. Could be he's living a chaste life, too. No sex till AV comes around. Who knows?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol how did you get to that conclusion



Haha I don't know but I keep taking it as a simple joke between boys who like to laugh and make jokes about other guys, especially people like Fassbender, who is pretty famous for his nude scenes and his penis.. [emoji23] it's a simple Facebook post, it's not a sighting or something. That guy just wrote a comment probably referring to him as a "good f**k", very likeable man, nice and friendly/naturally flirty with people... If they really saw him having sex around they wouldn't be that open but most of all I don't think he has random sex without minding being seen, as if he was a non-famous teenager [emoji57]


----------



## Just Askin

Purusha said:


> Don't want to offend, but if he needs sex, but doesn't want to be recognized that's what's left. Because if he hooks up with random girls somebody might talk about it. So either he cares if he gets recognized and pays escorts or he doesn't care and has sex with random girls and then I think Bondi would be the perfect place to meet them. Right? Or no? Just my thoughts. Could be he's living a chaste life, too. No sex till AV comes around. Who knows?


Or he's not a dog and so can abstain until he's with his partner. Plenty of men do, especially if they are in a stable loving relationship.


----------



## carmencrem

Purusha said:


> Don't want to offend, but if he needs sex, but doesn't want to be recognized that's what's left. Because if he hooks up with random girls somebody might talk about it. So either he cares if he gets recognized and pays escorts or he doesn't care and has sex with random girls and then I think Bondi would be the perfect place to meet them. Right? Or no? Just my thoughts. Could be he's living a chaste life, too. No sex till AV comes around. Who knows?



Alicia has been staying with him for some weeks, so I think they had sex while she was there. I don't think people who live long-distance relationships needs to have sex constantly when they don't see each other for 1/2 months.. Could be but we don't know. There are other things to do when you are in a long distance relationship, there are also other things apart from sex, he surely was working there, so I don't think he was "sliming all around bondi for months". Personally if I have a boyfriend I don't feel like I need to have sex with other people while we're apart, but everybody is different so this isn't a point.
I don't see him as a chaste saint but I don't think if he wants to have sex he has it randomly without caring at all of people discovering it.. At least he should have sex with someone who he can trust (not escorts btw), he knows people should know it. Maybe he doesn't mind.
Btw the point is that nobody ever saw him with any woman/girl but they saw him many times with friends in bars, restaurants, at a rugby match, at bondi beach with friends, hanging around.. 


And the true point is that I really see that comment as a joke between two guys who were using slang. The first wrote "massive slug" the other wrote "sliming". It's a kind of word pun: the slug slimes, right? So one wrote "massive slug", the other wrote "sliming all over bondi". It's so simple... [emoji28] [emoji222][emoji222][emoji222]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Or he's not a dog and so can abstain until he's with his partner. Plenty of men do, especially if they are in a stable loving relationship.



Hahaha indeed! Gosh I have loads of friends who live long distance relationships, it's hard but they manage to see each other asap and they see each other once every 3/4 months. They didn't even spent 2 months apart, so I can't see the problem here [emoji23] they also have face time tbh lol didn't he say he just needs his computer when he's finished filming in the evening? Haha

Btw it was a word pun: the slug slimes, if he has a huge massive slug he slimes. I don't see any reference to him having sex around honestly, since they talked about slugs and slugs slime [emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

maybe she's a slug too and they were sliming together for weeks [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Haha I don't know but I keep taking it as a simple joke between boys who like to laugh and make jokes about other guys, especially people like Fassbender, who is pretty famous for his nude scenes and his penis.. [emoji23] it's a simple Facebook post, it's not a sighting or something. That guy just wrote a comment probably referring to him as a "good f**k", very likeable man, nice and friendly/naturally flirty with people... If they really saw him having sex around they wouldn't be that open but most of all I don't think he has random sex without minding being seen, as if he was a non-famous teenager [emoji57]



Wow what a hoo ha over nothing! Two random guys on FB who are obviously joking with a bit of typical man banter and suddenly it's taken as proof that Michael is manwhoring on Bondi. I doubt they ever saw him, in fact I'd lay good money on it. 
Michael is in a stable, loving relationship with Alicia and he's not a teenage boy who can't control himself in her absence despite that some people desperately want him to be that way.


----------



## mchris55

I find all of this quite humorous. But, then I have to remind myself that this is the same place where someone said-- the reason why people become boyfriend and girlfriend is only because they intend to marry.

Sometimes I feel like they should rename this thread-- The Stone Age.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Wow what a hoo ha over nothing! Two random guys on FB who are obviously joking with a bit of typical man banter and suddenly it's taken as proof that Michael is manwhoring on Bondi. I doubt they ever saw him, in fact I'd lay good money on it.
> Michael is in a stable, loving relationship with Alicia and he's not a teenage boy who can't control himself in her absence despite that some people desperately want him to be that way.




It's completely crazy, far more than how I though it was.. Two guys and a pun (slug/sliming) with a strongly clear reference to his famous manhood is now the proof he's sleeping around completely carelessly like a 15 years old. No.. I can't anymore, it's too much hahahahaha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I really think we should move on lol


----------



## carmencrem

This forum (which should be renamed "nonsense delusions") is weird. People can find a lot of things they find "useful" to sustain their theories but cannot provide a link found on a tumblr blog about Entering Hades being filmed in Australia..


----------



## mchris55

I don't know what that is about.


----------



## carmencrem

The person I am referring to knows, no worries.


----------



## Hackensack

Selayang430 said:


> Relax ! Have some confidence in Michael. Just a random guy came in and dropped an one-liner and we are all supposed jumping up and down ?!
> That guy might just have written some general things about males alone there. He is most likely doesn't know head or tail.
> No red flag need to be raised. Lol



Exactly.  These were a couple of drive-by comments on Facebook, people!  They happen to fit a narrative that some people are desperate to believe--that his relationship with Alicia is a total PR sham.  It also fits a profile of a drunken, sexually uncontrolled individual that others, for whatever reason, also want to believe.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> Exactly.  These were a couple of drive-by comments on Facebook, people!  They happen to fit a narrative that some people are desperate to believe--that his relationship with Alicia is a total PR sham.  It also fits a profile of a drunken, sexually uncontrolled individual that others, for whatever reason, also want to believe.



Yeah, funny how a pun between blokes referring to his penis as "slug" and saying he was "sliming" (you know, slugs slime, it's a joke..) has became the last desperate attempt to prove he's having sex around. It's very sad but hilarious at the same time haha


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> HAHAHAH yes, I know what those emoticons mean and no, I can't see the red flag but it's okay, everybody sees different things, no problem.
> The fact is it would have been less weird if he said he knew he slept with a girl or something, but saying "sliming for months" it's surely linked to the fact he was always there with or without people (with Alicia, with Joel Edgerton, with other friends of course, I don't think he was always alone..).
> As 90% of the people who saw Shame always do, they were joking about his penis first, and that thing then (which could also mean "hanging around", the emojis were added cause the guy himself find it hilarious to talk about his penis first and to say "sliming" then, even if with another meaning).
> But honestly I take "sliming" more as you take it, with the meaning of "having sex", and I take this whole thing as a big joke between mates about his penis and the whole Brandon thing everybody is obsessed with.  a lot of people still joke about it, they're pretty obsessed with Shame
> 
> Btw, he was spotted everywhere with friends / alone and everytime he was spotted people wrote tweets or various sightings; some times they even took pics, but nobody else during this months ever saw him "sliming". And I don't think that guy knows something, writes it on his Facebook page and when people ask if he is single or not nobody knows (if they were serious about the sliming thing they would have been sure he was single or at least they would have known his status and replied something like "I hope so cause he was flirting 24/7").
> I don't see the red flag mainly because they were joking about his penis and assuming a thing since they saw Shame or something.. He's not that stupid to have sex around for months without hiding (and most of all with random people; if he was single he wouldn't have minded but in this case he should have been more careful).
> There are plenty of this jokes/posts about actors around, I don't take them as real, especially because this is the only one in 4 months of "sliming", while people saw him surfing, eating, chatting, out with his girlfriend and friends, with his girlfriend's sister, with his coworkers.. He can't be that easy, if he wants to have sex he has it in private places with private people, we surely don't come to know anything about it..
> 
> Well, everybody can take it as he/she wants or feels
> I see people are still obsessed with his penis, so not only my friends, but everybody around the world.. After 5 years. Lol.



Yes the penis thing was obviously because of Shame but it is the other sentence that raises the red flag for me. And like I said, we don't know HOW this guys knows this stuff (or even what exactly he knows) so we can't make a judgement on whether Michael is being secretive or not.

But yeah it's funny how everyone is obsessed with his penis lol. I would be upset if I was him. Objectification is not OK whether it is done to a man or a woman.


----------



## kashlo

Hackensack said:


> Exactly.  These were a couple of drive-by comments on Facebook, people!  They happen to fit a narrative that some people are desperate to believe--that his relationship with Alicia is a total PR sham.  It also fits a profile of a drunken, sexually uncontrolled individual that others, for whatever reason, also want to believe.



And they don't fit your narrative so you choose to ignore it. But random sightings from "random facebook people" is A-OK! Funny how that works.


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> Yeah, funny how a pun between blokes referring to his penis as "slug" and saying he was "sliming" (you know, slugs slime, it's a joke..) has became the last desperate attempt to prove he's having sex around. It's very sad but hilarious at the same time haha



Dude it's not a desperate attempt. It is slang and in Australia that is what those words mean. You can doubt the source all you want but you can't ignore what he literally said. Wth? I found the mental gymnastics and transparency entertaining at first but at this point it is just so sad. Anyhoo everyone wants to interpret things in a way that fits THEIR narrative so I'm done talking about this.


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> Yes the penis thing was obviously because of Shame but it is the other sentence that raises the red flag for me. And like I said, we don't know HOW this guys knows this stuff (or even what exactly he knows) so we can't make a judgement on whether Michael is being secretive or not.
> 
> But yeah it's funny how everyone is obsessed with his penis lol. I would be upset if I was him. Objectification is not OK whether it is done to a man or a woman.



I think it was a pun.. One of them said "slug", the other replied "sliming". They wouldn't have taken it in such a easy way if it was true..  Writing it on Facebook then! No, I'm really sure it was a joke linked to she slug word  if it wasn't for the slug word, which suggested a pun with sliming, it would have been different for me as well. I take it as a joke. 

Btw I think he was very pissed of those references to his penis, at a certain point. At first he laughed and enjoyed it, but then he stopped.. I think he got pretty tired..
He said it few times, the situation was beyond control zone and still is.. Btw I'm not even sure he was that pleased when Charlize T made her joke.. I saw him flattered and everything but I think he found it a bit too much: in that period he was always trying to make that thing stop.. It's a bit offensive, IA. 

And people keep identifying him with Brandon still now, talking about his penis and wondering how his sex life is and how is Alicia still alive and silly things of that genre.. It can be fun but I think it would be better to keep his private life separate from his movies, as he told many many times.


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> Dude it's not a desperate attempt. It is slang and in Australia that is what those words mean. You can doubt the source all you want but you can't ignore what he literally said. Wth? I found the mental gymnastics and transparency entertaining at first but at this point it is just so sad.



Well slugs do slime, it's easy to make these kind of jokes especially when the actor involved actually has a huge penis, doesn't have the "best" reputation re his private life in his previous years, and he played a sex addicted in a movie. Everybody keeps making these kind of jokes about him, always.. It's common.


----------



## Hackensack

kashlo said:


> And they don't fit your narrative so you choose to ignore it. But random sightings from "random facebook people" is A-OK! Funny how that works.


Actually, this is completely the opposite of what I said.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Well slugs do slime, it's easy to make these kind of jokes especially when the actor involved actually has a huge penis, doesn't have the "best" reputation re his private life in his previous years, and he played a sex addicted in a movie. Everybody keeps making these kind of jokes about him, always.. It's common.



Think we stop here. It all boils down to whether people want to believe if he is in a loving relationship and/or a decent guy. 
Very creepy to discuss how often , with whom he has sex with. 
I rather talk about he sells ovens in China.


----------



## kashlo

Hackensack said:


> Actually, this is completely the opposite of what I said.



How? You were saying they were a bunch of drive by comments on fb so we shouldn't take it seriously. But the same driving comments by randoms who say they stopped Alicia with Michael are taken seriously because they fit your narrative.


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> I think it was a pun.. One of them said "slug", the other replied "sliming". They wouldn't have taken it in such a easy way if it was true..  Writing it on Facebook then! No, I'm really sure it was a joke linked to she slug word  if it wasn't for the slug word, which suggested a pun with sliming, it would have been different for me as well. I take it as a joke.
> 
> Btw I think he was very pissed of those references to his penis, at a certain point. At first he laughed and enjoyed it, but then he stopped.. I think he got pretty tired..
> He said it few times, the situation was beyond control zone and still is.. Btw I'm not even sure he was that pleased when Charlize T made her joke.. I saw him flattered and everything but I think he found it a bit too much: in that period he was always trying to make that thing stop.. It's a bit offensive, IA.
> 
> And people keep identifying him with Brandon still now, talking about his penis and wondering how his sex life is and how is Alicia still alive and silly things of that genre.. It can be fun but I think it would be better to keep his private life separate from his movies, as he told many many times.



Why wouldn't they take it in a easy way if it was true? I don't think they have any investment in Michael's personal life so why would they care?

Anyway, I guess you are choosing to ignore the emoticon and I am not. We think differently and that's fine.


----------



## AEGIS

No pictures.....


----------



## carmencrem

To be really honest the truth is that everybody takes things in different ways here, and it's okay. Sometimes I feel like I'm wasting a lot of time caring too much about Michael, it's really creepy, but it's also something I can't help doing. 
I think we all see different things since we're different persons, so there's no problem in this. I just think this was a clear light joke between blokes, others may think it's true, others may think it could be, others may be sure it's not true or it is. It's okay, we're different, we are allowed to express our opinions. 
The only thing I'm sure of is that none of us knows the complete complete total truth about him, none of us can be sure of anything, we can just guess and discuss... Neither Michael or Alicia know anything about this forum and our discussion, probably they'd laugh a lot.
We tend to forget how these people we discuss are human beings with normal lives. We can say something only when we see pictures of them somewhere but we can't express any sure opinion about their private life, since we're not in it. Of course we can get to know many things if we know how and where to search, but we're not living with them.
I think time/events will tell us what's next for Michael beyond every aspect.. 

But I know, we can't help discussing and trying to convince people to believe our different theories, it's ok. It's normal.


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> To be really honest the truth is that everybody takes things in different ways here, and it's okay. Sometimes I feel like I'm wasting a lot of time caring too much about Michael, it's really creepy, but it's also something I can't help doing.
> I think we all see different things since we're different persons, so there's no problem in this. I just think this was a clear light joke between blokes, others may think it's true, others may think it could be, others may be sure it's not true or it is. It's okay, we're different, we are allowed to express our opinions.
> The only thing I'm sure of is that none of us knows the complete complete total truth about him, none of us can be sure of anything, we can just guess and discuss... Neither Michael or Alicia know anything about this forum and our discussion, probably they'd laugh a lot.
> We tend to forget how these people we discuss are human beings with normal lives. We can say something only when we see pictures of them somewhere but we can't express any sure opinion about their private life, since we're not in it. Of course we can get to know many things if we know how and where to search, but we're not living with them.
> I think time/events will tell us what's next for Michael beyond every aspect..
> 
> But I know, we can't help discussing and trying to convince people to believe our different theories, it's ok. It's normal.



Now THIS I can agree with 100%


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> Why wouldn't they take it in a easy way if it was true? I don't think they have any investment in Michael's personal life so why would they care?
> 
> Anyway, I guess you are choosing to ignore the emoticon and I am not. We think differently and that's fine.



No, I'm not ignoring the emoticon at all but it's an emoticon!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
"He's a massive slug" (and slug means slug but also penis)
"He's been sliming around for months [emoji97]" (and sliming means sliming but also another thing)
I see the emoji as a part of the wheeze, they were clearly trying to made this joke between slug animal and slug penis, related to sex, especially since he's pretty famous for his role in shame, his penis size, stuff like that..
That's how I see it.. I would have taken it more seriously without the slug joke. 
A random guy doesn't know how often and when and where an actor goes to have sex. He had his girlfriend there for a period, people saw them and people saw him too around with friends, I've never read any real post about him having sex around and I don't think a random bloke knows things, he's surely more careful when it comes to those things. I'm sure he knows how to stay private or have sex with people without letting the world know, especially now that he's in a relationship. If it was officially single I would have taken it more seriously maybe, but... Nah... Neither in that case: it looks too much like a pun between blokes to me. 

That's what you think and this is what I think, no worries. Differences.


----------



## dangerouscurves

What?!?! He's got a big penis?!?! I need pictures!!!


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> No, I'm not ignoring the emoticon at all but it's an emoticon!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> "He's a massive slug" (and slug means slug but also penis)
> "He's been sliming around for months [emoji97]" (and sliming means sliming but also another thing)
> I see the emoji as a part of the wheeze, they were clearly trying to made this joke between slug animal and slug penis, related to sex, especially since he's pretty famous for his role in shame, his penis size, stuff like that..
> That's how I see it.. I would have taken it more seriously without the slug joke.
> A random guy doesn't know how often and when and where an actor goes to have sex. He had his girlfriend there for a period, people saw them and people saw him too around with friends, I've never read any real post about him having sex around and I don't think a random bloke knows things, he's surely more careful when it comes to those things. I'm sure he knows how to stay private or have sex with people without letting the world know, especially now that he's in a relationship. If it was officially single I would have taken it more seriously maybe, but... Nah... Neither in that case: it looks too much like a pun between blokes to me.
> 
> That's what you think and this is what I think, no worries. Differences.



Slug also means someone who is promiscuous. I'm not trying to convince you, just letting you know because you didn't mention it.


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> Slug also means someone who is promiscuous. I'm not trying to convince you, just letting you know because you didn't mention it.



Yeah, many things mean a lot of different things but I think in this case "slug" was taken as "penis" by the other guy, since he replied with "sliming" which is what slugs do. Personally I've no doubts about this. 

I do not see him as a promiscuous person btw, i've never seen him this way, maybe he was a big flirt and knew how to enjoy himself but it's another thing. I can separate him from Brandon  

And.. I think I said all I had to say about this story, even too much probably.


----------



## carmencrem

I feel like I have to share something nice


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Exactly.  These were a couple of drive-by comments on Facebook, people!  They happen to fit a narrative that some people are desperate to believe--that his relationship with Alicia is a total PR sham.  It also fits a profile of a drunken, sexually uncontrolled individual that others, for whatever reason, also want to believe.



Very well described! 

IMO too it's so obvious they are lighthearted comments by a couple of guys who almost certainly never saw Michael anywhere except in films. But those who are desperate to believe his relationship with Alicia is fake and he behaves like a sex crazed adolescent will cling onto this. No point trying to argue with them, they refuse to accept he's in a stable loving relationship with her and will clutch at any straw to try and back up their narrative. Let them - doesn't change reality and I'm pretty sure there will be developments soon that blow these showmance/rake  "theories" right out of the water!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Very well described!
> 
> IMO too it's so obvious they are lighthearted comments by a couple of guys who almost certainly never saw Michael anywhere except in films. But those who are desperate to believe his relationship with Alicia is fake and he behaves like a sex crazed adolescent will cling onto this. No point trying to argue with them, they refuse to accept he's in a stable loving relationship with her and will clutch at any straw to try and back up their narrative. Let them - doesn't change reality and I'm pretty sure there will be developments soon that blow these showmance/rake  "theories" right out of the water!



Hehehe I know nothing will change no one's favourite narrative line. Honestly I don't think I'm following a narrative line just because I like it. It's so clear and obvious to me... As it was clear when he was with Maiko, when he was with Nicole, with Zoe.. Just in different relationships and probably he was different too. People change goals and interests growin up, meeting other people, experiencing things.. 
Well btw let's stop with this topic, I think we discussed it way too much! Where do you think he may be now? Any new sighting? I'd like to know when is this TLBO press. I think we won't see anything for weeks, until the movie comes out, I don't think they'll publish videos now. Maybe some pics, btw  [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## girlwhowaited

JaneWT said:


> I really hope so.  It's just been waaaaaaay too long since we had a decent, in-depth interview.


I'm also hoping for another W magazine cover for TLBO. They do the best photoshoots and I love the short video interviews they release afterwards.


----------



## girlwhowaited

JaneWT said:


> If there is a premier, I don't think there will be more than one.  Does every film have a premier?   I thought that some were just released without fanfare, and this is what I see for TLBO.   Although, this is possibly one of the few times where a low-key premier would actually make financial sense.


Sometimes a premiere is just a small affair, with a screening, a few people invited and the press present. I don't think they will do a full on red carpet premiere. Unless it's at a festival or maybe for the London one.


----------



## girlwhowaited

pearlyqueen said:


> Very well described!
> 
> IMO too it's so obvious they are lighthearted comments by a couple of guys who almost certainly never saw Michael anywhere except in films. But those who are desperate to believe his relationship with Alicia is fake and he behaves like a sex crazed adolescent will cling onto this. No point trying to argue with them, they refuse to accept he's in a stable loving relationship with her and will clutch at any straw to try and back up their narrative. Let them - doesn't change reality and I'm pretty sure there will be developments soon that blow these showmance/rake  "theories" right out of the water!



It's like some people have never seen guys interacting with each other, slander is a common pastime specially on guys they think might have more than their share of female attention lol if this is the evidence they have of his allegedly behavior in Sydney then let them full themselves, they are so often disappointed by reality that I do feel sorry for them.


----------



## Just Askin

He's been caught. Pics and everything!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Reliable source too.


----------



## Just Askin

Ok I'm gonna be brave and post it.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Reliable source too.



Yes, blokes joking about slugs and sliming know many secrets of michael's life in Sydney. He's a nobody so nobody knows if he cheats on his girlfriend, he doesn't mind he openly does it. Oh Michael, you 15 years old boy! You can't survive without sex for more than 2 days. 
Sorry, I should have called you Brandon* [emoji28][emoji1316]


----------



## Just Askin

Damn...they said it was Michael for real. Feel silly now


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3413039
> 
> Damn...they said it was Michael for real. Feel silly now



 the massive slug with a massive slug.


----------



## Just Askin

dangerouscurves said:


> What?!?! He's got a big penis?!?! I need pictures!!!


No. It's all lies and good camera work.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> No. It's all lies and good camera work.



Haha yes he kept saying he was average, trying to convince the world, at a certain point. 
He was all lollling haha


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just Askin said:


> No. It's all lies and good camera work.





carmencrem said:


> Haha yes he kept saying he was average, trying to convince the world, at a certain point.
> He was all lollling haha
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413056




Where can I see? Which movie/s?


----------



## carmencrem

dangerouscurves said:


> Where can I see? Which movie/s?



Haha sorry I don't know if you know or not/ if you are joking or not. I can't tell reality from jokes anymore, in his fandom. If you were joking, forgive me, otherwise, I just want to be kind: the movie is Shame, 2011 [emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

dangerouscurves said:


> Where can I see? Which movie/s?


If you're serious ; Shame. Brilliant film about addiction (sex in this case) well worth watching, very heavy emotionally.


----------



## dangerouscurves

carmencrem said:


> Haha sorry I don't know if you know or not/ if you are joking or not. I can't tell reality from jokes anymore, in his fandom. If you were joking, forgive me, otherwise, I just want to be kind: the movie is Shame, 2011 [emoji23]



I'm not joking! See you all in a while!!!! And thank you!!!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> If you're serious ; Shame. Brilliant film about addiction (sex in this case) well worth watching, very heavy emotionally.



I think it's his best movie. Well I loved it freaking much. Not interested in the nude scene. Well, yes, of course I enjoyed it but that's not the reason why I saw it. Sex addiction is like food addiction (as he said), different from all those external addictions such as gambling and stuff like that. It's something I had never heard about before seeing shame if not among spoiled people (Michael Douglas, was/is he a sex addict?). 
I loved how Michael talked about it, about his character and how he felt for him and wanted to make him as human as possible without judging his life, just portraying him. 
Steve McQueen is also a genius, his characters are always so conflicted and never put under a moral judgment. 
I found shame a very blue blue movie (even the colours, blue/grey/ligh blue/white), which would have deserved way more. 
Can't chose Michaels best interpretation yet, probably cause they're all his best interpretations. [emoji1316][emoji18]


----------



## Esizzle

Dear god. Again come the personally insults and snarky comments. If you guys weren't arguing the "Michael and Alicia looked like a family on the beach" random Facebook comment, then why are there several pages worth of argument about "massive slug and slimy" comments. They are both equally unreliable Facebook comments. Believe what you want to and move on. Michael is free to do whatever he wants, stable relationship or random sex, as long as he is safe and respectful about it. I think the guys may have heard of flirting on the beach and referring to that and not actual sex but of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Very well described!
> 
> IMO too it's so obvious they are lighthearted comments by a couple of guys who almost certainly never saw Michael anywhere except in films. But those who are desperate to believe his relationship with Alicia is fake and he behaves like a sex crazed adolescent will cling onto this. No point trying to argue with them, they refuse to accept he's in a stable loving relationship with her and will clutch at any straw to try and back up their narrative. Let them - doesn't change reality and I'm pretty sure there will be developments soon that blow these showmance/rake  "theories" right out of the water!



I am not taking the boys comments seriously either but why do you think those two would desperately want to believe that Michael and Alicia are not in a serious relationship? I think it's rude to presume they are lying because they wrote something you don't want to believe or find offensive to your thinking. Guys usually don't care about that making up gossip to fit their theories. Now if a couple of girls wrote comments like that I would be more intrigued and skeptical.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> I am not taking the boys comments seriously either but why do you think those two would desperately want to believe that Michael and Alicia are not in a serious relationship? I think it's rude to presume they are lying because they wrote something you don't want to believe or find offensive to your thinking. Guys usually don't care about that making up gossip to fit their theories. Now if a couple of girls wrote comments like that I would be more intrigued and skeptical.



Sorry for my intrusion. I don't think she was talking about those two guys. Maybe she was talking about some Michael's fans. 
Btw those two know nothing about Michael (as you can see they don't know whether he is single or not) and I think they were just joking and/or chatting about him and laughing, making references to his penis and comparing it to a slug, so they talked about sliming.. 
Btw the difference between their comments and the girl's post is in the fact that they were exchanging wheezes making fun of his manhood etc and the girl simply saw him a couple of times. 
Yes, no way to really enter in Michael's life btw, it's a useless waste of time and I am wasting my time too like all the other posters here, of course. 

Maybe time will tell us, maybe time will never tell us, maybe this, maybe that, maybe he has his life and we should live ours cause we surely have a life too  it's true.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I am not taking the boys comments seriously either but why do you think those two would desperately want to believe that Michael and Alicia are not in a serious relationship? I think it's rude to presume they are lying because they wrote something you don't want to believe or find offensive to your thinking. Guys usually don't care about that making up gossip to fit their theories. Now if a couple of girls wrote comments like that I would be more intrigued and skeptical.


Don't think PQ is referring to the Facebook posters when she mentions people who want to believe MF and AV is purely a pr stunt to promote The Light Between Oceans film.  I believe she is talking about members on this thread as well as numerous bloggers who constantly berate them as a couple.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Don't think PQ is referring to the Facebook posters when she mentions people who want to believe MF and AV is purely a pr stunt to promote The Light Between Oceans film.  I believe she is talking about members on this thread as well as numerous bloggers who constantly berate them as a couple.



Yeah, it's a very old story now.. Going on since 2015 more or less... 
And it's a bit old now, really old and boring [emoji85]


----------



## Esizzle

Oh I see. My apologies I misread the post.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> Oh I see. My apologies I misread the post.



That's ok - IMO just banter between a couple of guys who know he's well endowed and is fancied by a lot of women, i.e. not to be taken seriously! [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

Talking about more serious things..


----------



## FassbenderLover

Seems as if Michael has been a very naughty young man. Let me just say that Michael is no saint. If AV isn't around I have no doubts he's been with a few females. There must be a reason that man said what he said. Michael was there for months, most times without AV, is it hard to believe he hooked up with women while there? Come on now. Or because he's with AV he's chaste . Believe me, he's not gonna keep that massive slug of his tucked, he will unleash that beast


----------



## Just Askin

As I said, depends if you view him as a decent bloke or a dog. I'm not inclined to follow dogs.


----------



## carmencrem

FassbenderLover said:


> Seems as if Michael has been a very naughty young man. Let me just say that Michael is no saint. If AV isn't around I have no doubts he's been with a few females. There must be a reason that man said what he said. Michael was there for months, most times without AV, is it hard to believe he hooked up with women while there? Come on now. Or because he's with AV he's chaste . Believe me, he's not gonna keep that massive slug of his tucked, he will unleash that beast



Hi, have you finally found that link we were talking about two days ago then?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> As I said, depends if you view him as a decent bloke or a dog. I'm not inclined to follow dogs.



Well I'm not fan of a dog either. I like men, and he's definitely a man  a little bit mischievous, a little bit naughty, a little bit dark, a little bit charming and loving. A normal guy, I'd say.
Then, if someone keeps confusing him with Brandon Sullivan it's not my problem. I think posts about Brandon should be posted in a Brandon's thread. 
Same for posts about dogs or sex maniac, they should be posted in their respective threads.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> As I said, depends if you view him as a decent bloke or a dog. I'm not inclined to follow dogs.



He continues to have my vote of confidence as a decent bloke who is capable to mange his little brother. I don't follow dogs or sex maniacs  who have little control over own's desire.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> He continues to have my vote of confidence as a decent bloke who is capable to mange his little brother. I don't follow dogs or a sex maniac who has little control over own's desire.



I'm not very interested in wasting my time with people who keep confusing movies with reality and stuff like that. I'm replying just because I don't want lurkers to think this place is so f***ed up, I want them to know someone is still decent towards him. 
He's an actor. A professional pretender.
Maybe this should be reminded.


----------



## mchris55

Trying to throw haymakers, when they don't even know what direction to put the shade.


----------



## Just Askin

Was that in reference to members or Fassbender?


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> Trying to throw haymakers, when they don't even know what direction to put the shade.


i do love your way with words


----------



## carmencrem

Hoooolalala


----------



## aprilmayjune

ewww please do not tell me fassbender hangs out with mel gibson in his spare time


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> ewww please do not tell me fassbender hangs out with mel gibson in his spare time



Mel Gibson and Sam Neill are friends, aren't they? They played in a movie together (Attack Force Z). Michael is/was (probably still is!) friend with Sam, who was his costar in Angel and was his ex girlfriend Maiko's stepfather. His story with Maiko was one of the longest + he already knew Sam probably since Angel so probably they're still friends. Sam Neill is also friend with Edgerton I think, they all know each other.. I think Michael was friend with Sam, I know nothing about him and Mel!


----------



## carmencrem

found on the tiff's official website


----------



## Just Askin

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm not joking! See you all in a while!!!! And thank you!!!


Hellooo...is everything ok.....are you still breathing...?


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Dear god. Again come the personally insults and snarky comments. If you guys weren't arguing the "Michael and Alicia looked like a family on the beach" random Facebook comment, then why are there several pages worth of argument about "massive slug and slimy" comments. They are both equally unreliable Facebook comments. Believe what you want to and move on. Michael is free to do whatever he wants, stable relationship or random sex, as long as he is safe and respectful about it. I think the guys may have heard of flirting on the beach and referring to that and not actual sex but of course I could be wrong.



What bothers me is that these people have no idea what those words mean when said by an Aussie. And I'm not even saying that's what he meant 100%, he could mean something else and I admitted that. They just don't like anything that even hints at a narrative that is different from the 'Michael and Alicia are the love story of the century' narrative. And there is no questioning of sources, or this much discussion when it is something that suits their narrative. But you are right, at the end of the day, none of us are going to convince either and we don't know anything for sure.

Anyway, I'm SO excited for Michael's talk at TIFF. Hope it is super long!


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> I simply think those guys saw Shame and they were making jokes "slug"/"sliming". I don't think Michael is a 15 years old boy who can't keep it in his pants, now he's famous, very famous and people keep recognising him. He knows the world knows he's in a relationship, they even spent time together in bondi, that guy knows nothing but makes jokes about him, probably since he saw Shame and you know people keep linking him to Shame/Brandon.
> IA we don't know what that dude knows, but he's randomly commenting a post, laughing about Michael's massive "slug" lol, that's why he replied with that comment, IMO.


It looks like a an _obvious_ tongue-in-cheek comment in response to that "massive slug" comment (emoticon included).. The size of his penis is common knowledge.. a person doesn't need "dick reports" to know about it.. Nothing indicates that the guy knows him,that he has heard stories about him,that he knows girls who have slept with him.



> *He was pretty famous back in 2011 when he did Shame, everybody saw his penis, everybody talked about him and asked him about his sex life. I think people don't know how to separate reality from movies and have the tendency to associate Michael to Brandon a little too much. *That's why they made that joke.
> "Massive slug" (seen in Shame) and "sliming around bondi".
> I'm not really worried about this convo tbh, I really think they were making random nasty/funny comments/jokes..


This. I remember that he was still promoting Shame and CDAN has a blind about him being willing to show his dick if people asked..  When someone reported that Rapace wasn't going to be in the Prometheus sequel,CDAN had another blind about Noomi refusing to reprise her role because Fassbender was hitting on her when they were filming Prometheus.. We _know _that she  adores Michael..  Apparently,even some of his fans love to perpetuate the image of the sleaze with his dick out every day and everywhere. And the fact that he's a big flirt with men and women (according to many people)  means  that he wants to have sex with everyone..



> *I saw a lot of tweets of people seeing him in restaurant, bar, various places in Sydney during these months and none of them ever said he was with girls or flirting with girls (but as you see many people do recognise him), *so I don't think that random guy knows something about him "sliming", it was just a "funny" reply to the other guy's comment IMO.
> Of course it is a very specific joke to make: If they knew about his "slug" then they surely saw Shame and were making references to Brandon... It happens quite often with many actors!
> My friends keep making jokes about his "slug" and his sex life without even knowing who he is, they simply saw Shame


If he was sleeping around and hitting on women so openly,we would have seen another kind of reports.. We would have seen people implying that he's flirting..  But evidently he's a sleaze and he's stupid,even if he's actually known to be very careful with his private life.



Hackensack said:


> Exactly.  These were a couple of drive-by comments on Facebook, people!  They happen to fit a narrative that some people are desperate to believe--that his relationship with Alicia is a total PR sham.  It also fits a profile of a drunken, sexually uncontrolled individual that others, for whatever reason, also want to believe.


They're doing him a great disservice.




mchris55 said:


> I find all of this quite humorous. But, then I have to remind myself that this is the same place where someone said-- the reason why people become boyfriend and girlfriend is only because they intend to marry.
> Sometimes I feel like they should rename this thread-- The Stone Age.


This is the same place where pics with chefs are huge PR stunts. This is the same place where Harvey Weinstein doesn't have better things to do than orchestrate secret Oscar campaigns for movies that have nothing to do with him,plant stories about two persons when he has no reason to care about these two persons.. so yes, I've definitely read more  embarrassing things in this thread..



kashlo said:


> And they don't fit your narrative so you choose to ignore it. But random sightings from "random facebook people" is A-OK! Funny how that works.


Well,if a person who has no reason to lie says (replying to some questions) that she has met them on the beach,I don't need to see the pic that captures the exact lovey dovey moment.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> Well,if a perso who has no reason to lie says (replying to some questions) that she has met them on the beach,I don't need to see the pic that captures the exact lovey dovey moment.



These guys have no reason to lie either but suddenly they are just random facebool drive by comment we shouldn't take seriously. OK. 

The question is what these guys know and how they know these things.


----------



## Just Askin

Are people really that far gone that they can't hear what they are saying? Saying that Fassbender is not a slime ball slapper has got nothing to do with his girlfriend being liked or not. It's about an appreciation of who we believe Fassbender to be. I swear this place makes me lose faith in humanity sometimes!!!


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> I think it was a pun.. One of them said "slug", the other replied "sliming". They wouldn't have taken it in such a easy way if it was true..  Writing it on Facebook then! No, I'm really sure it was a joke linked to she slug word  if it wasn't for the slug word, which suggested a pun with sliming, it would have been different for me as well. I take it as a joke.
> 
> *Btw I think he was very pissed of those references to his penis, at a certain point. At first he laughed and enjoyed it, but then he stopped.. I think he got pretty tired..*
> He said it few times, the situation was beyond control zone and still is.. Btw I'm not even sure he was that pleased when Charlize T made her joke.. I saw him flattered and everything but I think he found it a bit too much: in that period he was always trying to make that thing stop.. It's a bit offensive, IA.
> 
> And people keep identifying him with Brandon still now, talking about his penis and wondering how his sex life is and how is Alicia still alive and silly things of that genre.. It can be fun but I think it would be better to keep his private life separate from his movies, as he told many many times.


Yes,he talked about that in the GQ interview to promote Prometheus and he said that he felt he was being objectified in the Elle cover story when he was promoting 12YAS. But it looks like a man has no right to complain,even if the same man acknolewdges that it's obviously worse for women.




carmencrem said:


> Talking about more serious things..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413062


Yes,Fox already announced it..


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Are people really that far gone that they can't hear what they are saying? Saying that Fassbender is not a slime ball slapper has got nothing to do with his girlfriend being liked or not. It's about an appreciation of who we believe Fassbender to be. I swear this place makes me lose faith in humanity sometimes!!!


You don't know him so you don't know what he is and isn't. Just like me. Not that complicated. Also, let us not pretend it doesn't at least have SOMETHING to do with how liked his 'gf' is.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> You don't know him so you don't know what he is and isn't. Just like me. Not that complicated. Also, let us not pretend it doesn't at least have SOMETHING to do with how liked his 'gf' is.


It has nothing to do with her. I don't believe he is some sex craved whore. You and your cronies obviously do. Why would you have any interest in someone like that? Seriously. If that's how you believe him to be why would you bother? I'm pretty sure someone living  in Sydney knows exactly how blokes go on and how the comments were probably meant. I'm in London and my Aussie friends totally agree with my view of it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> You don't know him so you don't know what he is and isn't. Just like me. Not that complicated. Also, let us not pretend it doesn't at least have SOMETHING to do with how liked his 'gf' is.


 Please remember that Michael is a perfect angel. The image he portrays is 100% true, he does not drink, smoke, parties and most importantly, he is whole heartedly in love and would not cheat on the dear AV. Do accept this
P.S. The above was pure sarcasm


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Mel Gibson and Sam Neill are friends, aren't they? They played in a movie together (Attack Force Z). Michael is/was (probably still is!) friend with Sam, who was his costar in Angel and was his ex girlfriend Maiko's stepfather. His story with Maiko was one of the longest + he already knew Sam probably since Angel so probably they're still friends. Sam Neill is also friend with Edgerton I think, they all know each other.. *I think Michael was friend with Sam, I know nothing about him and Mel*!


It's what I think. 



carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3413336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found on the tiff's official website


Great! This probably means that there's actually a possibility for a TLBO screening..



kashlo said:


> These guys have no reason to lie either but suddenly they are just random facebool drive by comment we shouldn't take seriously. OK.
> 
> The question is what these guys know and how they know these things.


My point is that nothing indicates that they actually know something about him. It's obvious that they have no reason to lie.


----------



## carmencrem

I'm not saying that guys were "lying" (why would they have lied?) nor intending "sliming" in another way, it was a clear reference to his penis (which was the "slug"). Since one of them talked about a "slug", the other said "sliming", which can be a great tongue-in-cheek, as Morgane previously said.
Nobody is trying to say they were intending "sliming" in another way, we're probably trying to say those guys were talking and laughing about Fassbender, which they know have an impressive penis and has played a sex maniac, that's why they found it funny that kind of joke "slug"/"sliming". They don't even know who he is, they don't know whether he was single or not, that guy just saw him at the airport and chatted about politics, the other commented with "he's been sliming around for months" with a clear sexual reference due to the previous comment "massive slug".
We all understood what they were talking about and what's the meaning of that slang, we simply think they didn't say it because they saw him (I think more people would know it if he kept "sliming around for months", but nobody ever wrote anything about him flirting; on the contrary, we found plenty of people saying he was hanging around with friends, costars, Alicia, Edgerton, alone, etc.. People recognised him more than once and photographed him and nobody ever started a rumor about him "sliming around", which is a clear joke between two blokes who find it funny he is "the actor with the huge penis who played a sex maniac") but because they found it funny making that joke with those ambiguous words, especially since they know Fassbender is the actor of Shame.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> It's what I think.
> 
> 
> Great! This probably means that there's actually a possibility for a TLBO screening..
> 
> 
> My point is that nothing indicates that they actually know something about him. It's obvious that they have no reason to lie.


I got that. I'm talking about other people dismissing it as drive-by fb just because these people are random when all fb comments are equally unreliable.


----------



## carmencrem

Wonder if they'll show one of his movies at TIFF, even just a screening, apart from his special presence on stage! The movies' list will be out in 2 days!


----------



## carmencrem

kashlo said:


> I got that. I'm talking about other people dismissing it as drive-by fb just because these people are random when all fb comments are equally unreliable.



I don't think PearlyQ was talking about those 2 guys when she said they were liars or they don't like Michael + Alicia.. It would be pretty meaningless, they obviously know nothing about him, they didn't even know he had a girlfriend or what. One of them met him and chatted about politics, the other was making fun of his manhood etc..


----------



## mchris55

Isn't that supposed to be "everyone knows he's a pig"? According to some...not me, but you know, everyone.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Please remember that Michael is a perfect angel. The image he portrays is 100% true, he does not drink, smoke, parties and most importantly, he is whole heartedly in love and would not cheat on the dear AV. Do accept this
> P.S. The above was pure sarcasm


Maybe some of us should go on Tumblr or something and directly ask him if he minds us slagging his girlfriend off. Because maybe he only actually cares about us so he won't care when he reads what has been written about them. And of course he will answer us because he checks this stuff daily. What do you think to my idea?


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> It looks like a an _obvious_ tongue-in-cheek comment in response to that "massive slug" comment (emoticon included).. The size of his penis is common knowledge.. a person doesn't need "dick reports" to know about it.. Nothing indicates that the guy knows him,that he has heard stories about him,that he knows girls who have slept with him.
> 
> 
> This. I remember that he was still promoting Shame and CDAN has a blind about him being willing to show his dick if people asked..  When someone reported that Rapace wasn't going to be in the Prometheus sequel,CDAN had another blind about Noomi refusing to reprise her role because Fassbender was hitting on her when they were filming Prometheus.. We _know _that she  adores Michael..  Apparently,even some of his fans love to perpetuate the image of the sleaze with his dick out every day and everywhere. And the fact that he's a big flirt with men and women (according to many people)  means  that he wants to have sex with everyone..
> 
> 
> If he was sleeping around and hitting on women so openly,we would have seen another kind of reports.. We would have seen people implying that he's flirting..  But evidently he's a sleaze and he's stupid,even if he's actually known to be very careful with his private life.
> 
> 
> They're doing him a great disservice.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same place where pics with chefs are huge PR stunts. This is the same place where Harvey Weinstein doesn't have better things to do than orchestrate secret Oscar campaigns for movies that have nothing to do with him,plant stories about two persons when he has no reason to care about these two persons.. so yes, I've definitely read more  embarrassing things in this thread..
> 
> 
> Well,if a person who has no reason to lie says (replying to some questions) that she has met them on the beach,I don't need to see the pic that captures the exact lovey dovey moment.



Yes dear, this is the same place where pics with waiters, bartenders, fans etc are considered planned PR posse, everybody who likes them is paid by Weinstein and stuff like that.
The same place in which I simply asked for a link 2 days ago and I'm still waiting for it. It will never come (?) probably, I'll keep asking. I'm stubborn, I need to read it. I have the right to see a source, but clearly nobody can provide it to me.
Still waiting. 

Yes, Fassbender must be acting very bad is part of PR boyfriend since he sleeps around shameless without minding about people seeing him. 
So this PR couple doesn't give us public kisses, red carpets together, interviews spilling details and he even careless sleeps around. Wow... What a mess! Looool


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Please remember that Michael is a perfect angel. The image he portrays is 100% true, he does not drink, smoke, parties and most importantly, he is whole heartedly in love and would not cheat on the dear AV. Do accept this
> P.S. The above was pure sarcasm


 And don't forget to see the film "Baby- Knappers in Oz." Be sure to buy two tickets, even if no one else wants to go with you!!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> And don't forget to see the film "Baby- Knappers in Oz." Be sure to buy two tickets, even if no one else wants to go with you!!


You must have very limited viewing with your principals being so high. Are you able to watch any of Fassbenders films without being traumatised by the content? Genuine concerned question.


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> I don't think PearlyQ was talking about those 2 guys when she said they were liars or they don't like Michael + Alicia.. It would be pretty meaningless, they obviously know nothing about him, they didn't even know he had a girlfriend or what. One of them met him and chatted about politics, the other was making fun of his manhood etc..


I'm not talking about PQ


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> It looks like a an _obvious_ tongue-in-cheek comment in response to that "massive slug" comment (emoticon included).. The size of his penis is common knowledge.. a person doesn't need "dick reports" to know about it.. Nothing indicates that the guy knows him,that he has heard stories about him,that he knows girls who have slept with him.
> 
> 
> This. I remember that he was still promoting Shame and CDAN has a blind about him being willing to show his dick if people asked..  When someone reported that Rapace wasn't going to be in the Prometheus sequel,CDAN had another blind about Noomi refusing to reprise her role because Fassbender was hitting on her when they were filming Prometheus.. We _know _that she  adores Michael..  Apparently,even some of his fans love to perpetuate the image of the sleaze with his dick out every day and everywhere. And the fact that he's a big flirt with men and women (according to many people)  means  that he wants to have sex with everyone..
> 
> 
> If he was sleeping around and hitting on women so openly,we would have seen another kind of reports.. We would have seen people implying that he's flirting..  But evidently he's a sleaze and he's stupid,even if he's actually known to be very careful with his private life.
> 
> 
> They're doing him a great disservice.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same place where pics with chefs are huge PR stunts. This is the same place where Harvey Weinstein doesn't have better things to do than orchestrate secret Oscar campaigns for movies that have nothing to do with him,plant stories about two persons when he has no reason to care about these two persons.. so yes, I've definitely read more  embarrassing things in this thread..
> 
> 
> Well,if a person who has no reason to lie says (replying to some questions) that she has met them on the beach,I don't need to see the pic that captures the exact lovey dovey moment.



And yes, this is the same place where Weinstein creates a PR couple in order to orchestrate an Oscar campaign for a movie he has nothing to do with. The same Weinstein who is friend/has been seen in smiling pictures with Meryl Streep, Cotillard, Judi Dench, Julia Roberts, more and more and more. That Weinstein, you know, is orchestrating all this huge never ending romance between two people who are really highly publicising their love. Can't you see?


----------



## carmencrem

Don't worry, a lot of people want to see TLBO with me [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Isn't that supposed to be "everyone knows he's a pig"? According to some...not me, but you know, everyone.


According to who?


----------



## FassbenderLover

I think some of us should go on tumblr or something and complain about the jealous fans who dont accept that Michael and AV are in love


----------



## carmencrem

I think some of us should provide us the sources from where they copy and past articles here about his movies, since it's a rule on this forum...


----------



## Just Askin

Message about meaning of 'cronies'. For your perusal. Your welcome.


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> What bothers me is that these people have no idea what those words mean when said by an Aussie. And I'm not even saying that's what he meant 100%, he could mean something else and I admitted that. But usually these words are used in a sexual context. They just don't like anything that even hints at a narrative that is different from the 'Michael and Alicia are the love story of the century' narrative. And there is no questioning of sources, or this much discussion when it is something that suits their narrative. But you are right, at the end of the day, none of us are going to convince either and we don't know anything for sure.
> 
> Anyway, I'm SO excited for Michael's talk at TIFF. Hope it is super long!


Yes, the TIFF talk seems really cool. Unexpected and really cool.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You must have very limited viewing with your principals being so high. Are you able to watch any of Fassbenders films without being traumatised by the content? Genuine concerned question.



With that sensitive mentality viewing must be restricted to Disney's tamer films


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I think some of us should go on tumblr or something and complain about the jealous fans who dont accept that Michael and AV are in love


Personally haven't got a clue if he's in love. But I'm pretty sure that Michael Fassbender is dating Alicia Vikander. Don't you think he would answer if we asked him? Do you think he reads all these blogs? Makes you wonder.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Don't worry, a lot of people want to see TLBO with me [emoji7]



Indeed there are a lot of people looking forward to seeing TLBO. The film's FB page and comments indicate that very clearly [emoji2]


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> I'm not talking about PQ


I'm glad you're not. That poor girls name gets banded around hate blogs like you wouldn't believe. She's such a lovely lady, too. Guess some people are just really bad judges of character.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> With that mentality viewing must be restricted to Disney's tamer films



I think Snow White too conveys wrong messages: a woman all alone with 7 imps... Mmm suspicious.. [emoji848] not to mention The Prince of Egypt, where two felons adopt and raise a baby they found all alone by the river side! Omg!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I'm glad you're not. That poor girls name gets banded around hate blogs like you wouldn't believe. She's such a lovely lady, too. Guess some people are just really bad judges of character.



Why thank you! I'm actually quite touched by your kind words [emoji3][emoji8]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed there are a lot of people looking forward to seeing TLBO. The film's FB page and comments indicate that very clearly [emoji2]



Yes!! A lot of friends of mine can't wait to see it next November! Also the Italian ones are interested. Btw the Hollywood Reporter's trailer is full of lovely comments too, people are really loving the trailer + music + actors + director. [emoji378]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I think Snow White too conveys wrong messages: a woman all alone with 7 imps... Mmm suspicious.. [emoji848] not to mention The Prince of Egypt, where two felons adopt and raise a baby they found all alone by the river side! Omg!


What about sleeping beauty. That bloody Prince charming geezer trys to take advantage of her whilst she's sleeping off the drugs she's been given


----------



## mchris55

And that's why I'm a fan of MF's, because ALL of his films are rated G.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> What about sleeping beauty. That bloody Prince charming geezer trys to take advantage of her whilst she's sleeping off the drugs she's been given



Don't forget about Beauty and the Beast... Belle falls in Iove with an animal. Gosh, bestiality! Oh dear.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> What about sleeping beauty. That bloody Prince charming geezer trys to take advantage of her whilst she's sleeping off the drugs she's been given



Too bad, but not as bad as a couple who saves a baby from a sure death and raise her giving her love. That is really tremendous. 
I wonder why they call it a love story, the trailer is so sweet and people keep commenting they are already moved already crying and they keep putting hearts in their comments.. Tons and tons and tons and billions of people are mean!! [emoji34][emoji35] hehe


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What about sleeping beauty. That bloody Prince charming geezer trys to take advantage of her whilst she's sleeping off the drugs she's been given



Thinking very hard to identify a film Michael is in that doesn't feature any undesirable behaviour.....Lets see....

Angel..? No, drunkenness and marital infidelity.

Fish Tank? Oops, no - adult man having sex with a mother and her 15 year old daughter.

Jane Eyre? That's a no-no. Man with bigamous intentions hiding his crazed wife in the attic.

And most of the others include murder, rape, slaveowners and cruelty.... Guess that just leaves Steve Jobs and....A Bear Named Winnie!

Thankfully I can separate fact from fiction (a rarer talent than I previously thought before joining this forum!) and my moral compass is not offended by watching FILMS that tell stories [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## JaneWT

Fantastic news about the TIFF appearance!  Best news we've had for a long time!  I would have loved to have gone, but it's a bit far from London (England, not Ontario!).  Hopefully we will get lots of lovely reports from those who attended.

Do you think TLBO will be showing there, then?  There are rumours it could be Weightless.  Someone mentioned TAU but I have personally given up on that film (I think it will be on the shelf indefinitely).  Exciting!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Fantastic news about the TIFF appearance!  Best news we've had for a long time!  I would have loved to have gone, but it's a bit far from London (England, not Ontario!).  Hopefully we will get lots of lovely reports from those who attended.
> 
> Do you think TLBO will be showing there, then?  There are rumours it could be Weightless.  Someone mentioned TAU but I have personally given up on that film (I think it will be on the shelf indefinitely).  Exciting!



I hope TLBO is screening at TIFF even if it's not in competition. The timing seems right with it opening in the USA the week before and rolling out an Autumn release in many countries. Also haven't Cianfrance's previous films shown at TIFF?

I'm in London (England) too and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will show at the London Film Festival in October [emoji120]


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> And that's why I'm a fan of MF's, because ALL of his films are rated G.


Really? Thought most were PG at least.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Thinking very hard to identify a film Michael is in that doesn't feature any undesirable behaviour.....Lets see....
> 
> Angel..? No, drunkenness and marital infidelity.
> 
> Fish Tank? Oops, no - adult man having sex with a mother and her 15 year old daughter.
> 
> Jane Eyre? That's a no-no. Man with bigamous intentions hiding his crazed wife in the attic.
> 
> And most of the others include murder, rape, slaveowners and cruelty.... Guess that just leaves Steve Jobs and....A Bear Named Winnie!
> 
> Thankfully I can separate fact from fiction (a rarer talent than I previously thought before joining this forum!) and my moral compass is not offended by watching FILMS that tell stories [emoji3][emoji3]



It's a quality not everybody has, this thing of separating reality from fiction.
Some people think he's like Brandon Sullivan, you know, shameless sex maniac who needs to bed every woman around "for months". Some people really think that a man in a relationship (real or PR, it doesn't matter -even worse if it's PR!) go and cheat on his girlfriend around, carelessly. He can't be seen before TLBO is out! He needs to act the part of the loving dude until the release date or the Oscars! Hehehehahahah!!!  

And yeah, that character in Fish Tank was really bad: a pedophile, alcoholic, with another family and a bad language. Not to mention Epps. But wasn't Epps a good man compared to the loving dad Tom? 
We live in Wonderland, through the looking glass. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## mchris55

The baby was so near death that they were singing lullabyes to her when they brought her to the lighthouse. And then Isabel started looking through a baby name book.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I hope TLBO is screening at TIFF even if it's not in competition. The timing seems right with it opening in the USA the week before and rolling out an Autumn release in many countries. Also haven't Cianfrance's previous films shown at TIFF?
> 
> I'm in London (England) too and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will show at the London Film Festival in October [emoji120]



I feel like TLBO could have a sort of screening there maybe, or Weightless. Don't know about TAU tbh... 
But I do know Cianfrance brough both his movies at TIFF (right?), or maybe just BV?, while Malick is pretty loved in Venice. Again, all suppositions..


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> I'm glad you're not. That poor girls name gets banded around hate blogs like you wouldn't believe. She's such a lovely lady, too. Guess some people are just really bad judges of character.



Meh, judgements of people's character is subjective.  Doesn't mean they are wrong or right.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Really? Thought most were PG at least.


Sarcasm.


----------



## carmencrem

Hello, the baby was near to death cause she was drowning into the waves, in the ocean, and the boat stopped by the shore with a dead man on board. 
I know these two are felons. I know, I know this movie should be erased from the face of the planet cause it made them meet and this is the actual disgrace, I know!
On the contrary, Michael in fish tank was a saint and in 12years a slave too.
This loving father doesn't fit our ideal of good man. Epps was way sweeter  
I suggest a PG17. 
L O L


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> It's a quality not everybody has, this thing of separating reality from fiction.
> Some people think he's like Brandon Sullivan, you know, shameless sex maniac who needs to bed every woman around "for months". Some people really think that a man in a relationship (real or PR, it doesn't matter -even worse if it's PR!) go and cheat on his girlfriend around, carelessly. He can't be seen before TLBO is out! He needs to act the part of the loving dude until the release date or the Oscars! Hehehehahahah!!!
> 
> And yeah, that character in Fish Tank was really bad: a pedophile, alcoholic, with another family and a bad language. Not to mention Epps. But wasn't Epps a good man compared to the loving dad Tom?
> We live in Wonderland, through the looking glass. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



Indeed! Shame that some of Michael's fans can't watch 95% of his films because there is criminal/ offensive behaviour or characters in them. Must be very restricting.


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Talking about more serious things..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413062



Yeah, no surprise here. I just hope Fox and Unisoft have plans for promoting AC, considering Rogue One is doing everything right now!



carmencrem said:


> Hoooolalala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413329





carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3413336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found on the tiff's official website



Excellent news! Thank you for finding them!!! THAT is something I am really looking forward to see when I come here. So he will be at TIFF and also give a talk! I'm so excited. I bet it's one of these long and thoughtful conversation type of talks. It's been a long time that he does it. He does best at these type of talk. Also, you don't just go TIFF without your movie screening right? so TLBO is totally possible, and Weightless as well!! Can't wait to hear their lineup!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Sarcasm.


Actually no. Fact . Most of them are PG in America.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Really? Thought most were PG at least.



I suggest a PG25 for TLBO. If it doesn't exist they should create this new PG for this Cianfrance's love story. Too much criminality involved.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed! Shame that some of Michael's fans can't watch 95% of his films because there is criminal/ offensive behaviour or characters in them. Must be very restricting.



I bet everybody saw Shame. No matter if he was a sex maniac. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> The baby was so near death that they were singing lullabyes to her when they brought her to the lighthouse. And then Isabel started looking through a baby name book.


 Lol and didn't bother to take the poor child to a hospital? Wow


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Yeah, no surprise here. I just hope Fox and Unisoft have plans for promoting AC, considering Rogue One is doing everything right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent news! Thank you for finding them!!! THAT is something I am really looking forward to see when I come here. So he will be at TIFF and also give a talk! I'm so excited. I bet it's one of these long and thoughtful conversation type of talks. It's been a long time that he does it. He does best at these type of talk. Also, you don't just go TIFF without your movie screening right? so TLBO is totally possible, and Weightless as well!! Can't wait to hear their lineup!



Totally agree!!! 
I think there will be a possible screening of something and that would be super exciting. Can't wait.  
Re AC I'm a bit sorry :/ but I'm pretty sure Michael really wants to promote it properly, it's something he really cares about.


----------



## mchris55

No resuscitative efforts needed. No physical signs of dehydration, but the baby was near death. Sure.

I have explained my position on the book's premise many times. My words are now being twisted from their original state. That is unsatisfactory and not appreciated.


----------



## carmencrem

Somebody didn't bother to take her to the hospital, somebody didn't bother to provide links and sources.  everybody has his/her faults


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Somebody didn't bother to take her to the hospital, somebody didn't bother to provide links and sources.  everybody has his/her faults



Surely it stands to reason that even a healthy baby will die if not cared for?? Maybe Tom and Isabel should have either left her on the boat or on the beach to fend for herself? Not exactly humane but would have spared the kidnapping claims!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed! Shame that some of Michael's fans can't watch 95% of his films because there is criminal/ offensive behaviour or characters in them. Must be very restricting.


So being serious. No really. Early comment led me to check out American ratings as I didn't have a clue, just assumed they were similar to the UKs . Really interesting cos they are really not. Macbeth is PG in states.  Same for Hunger and Fish Tank. All are 15 here. That is 2 whole certificates higher ! Baffling. Wonder what cert they are in other countries.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Lol and didn't bother to take the poor child to a hospital? Wow


Take her to what hospital. Take it you haven't read the book.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Surely it stands to reason that even a healthy baby will die if not cared for?? Maybe Tom and Isabel should have either left her on the boat or on the beach to fend for herself? Not exactly humane but would have spared the kidnapping claims!


You can't be serious with this? Sometimes I really can't believe the things that are said here.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> No resuscitative efforts needed. No physical signs of dehydration, but the baby was near death. Sure.
> 
> I have explained my position on the book's premise many times. My words are now being twisted from their original state. That is unsatisfactory and not appreciated.


Lol Magneto manipulates metal. Harry Potter is a wizard. Are you for real?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> So being serious. No really. Early comment led me to check out American ratings as I didn't have a clue, just assumed they were similar to the UKs . Really interesting cos they are really not. Macbeth is PG in states.  Same for Hunger and Fish Tank. All are 15 here. That is 2 whole certificates higher ! Baffling. Wonder what cert they are in other countries.



So different!!!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol Magneto manipulates metal. Harry Potter is a wizard. Are you for real?



I feel like I'm in another world. Seriously. Through the looking glass.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> You can't be serious with this? Sometimes I really can't believe the things that are said here.



That makes two of us. I am equally incredulous reading your interpretation of the novel.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Take her to what hospital. Take it you haven't read the book.



Huge lol. Bigger than the Big Bang. The big lol. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I feel like I'm in another world. Seriously. Through the looking glass.
> View attachment 3413447



Are these comments for real????


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> You can't be serious with this? Sometimes I really can't believe the things that are said here.


Yeah I agree. Shame on you PQ. The book character police should have been notified so the book character criminals could have been arrested and thrown in book character prison. Mind you if book character prison is made of books it wouldn't take them much to escape. Ahhh a book character man hunt. I see the injustice now


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> That makes two of us. I am equally incredulous reading your interpretation of the novel.



I'm not incredulous, we're through the looking glass. No links, no sources while quoting blogs, incredibly new and original interpretations of books. 
Yay!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I agree. Shame on you PQ. The book character police should have been notified so the book character criminals could have been arrested and thrown in book character prison. Mind you if book character prison is made of books it wouldn't take them much to escape. Ahhh a book character man hunt. I see the injustice now



And here comes the loyal unicorn to show them the way to hell. [emoji882]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Are these comments for real????



Of course not.. That's why I feel a bit a bad person replying... I'm 100% honest now. [emoji87]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> So different!!!


Just never really thought about it before. Can you imagine taking a 9 yr old to see any of them? Gonna do a bit of research on this later, just out of interest.


----------



## mchris55

I quoted the facts in the book. You are talking about Wizards and Magneto. They were not characters in the book.

Also, I did not quote blogs or whatever else you are saying. Don't associate me with that stuff.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Just never really thought about it before. Can you imagine taking a 9 yr old to see any of them? Gonna do a bit of research on this later, just out of interest.



So weird for me.. It's very different in Europe. I think we have different concepts of what can and can't be seen, probably. We tend to hide violence more than sex, most of the times.. But not always. 
Btw our ratings are different..


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I quoted the facts in the book. You are quoting Wizards and Magneto. They were not characters in the book.


If you really don't get this then I don't think we actually speak the same language so gonna drop it.



mchris55 said:


> Also, I did not quote blogs or whatever else you are saying. Don't associate me with that stuf


I genuinely have no idea what this is referring to.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> So weird for me.. It's very different in Europe. I think we have different concepts of what can and can't be seen, probably. We tend to hide violence more than sex, most of the times.. But not always.
> Btw our ratings are different..


Yeah I agree with that. Think sex in the right context is much more accepted in Europe than violence is. I agree with that concept.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Actually no. Fact . Most of them are PG in America.


I sarcastically said G rating. I never said PG.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I sarcastically said G rating. I never said PG.


Oh. Ok.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I agree with that. Think sex in the right context is much more accepted in Europe than violence is. I agree with that concept.



Absolutely agree. Me too. I think TLBO is PG13 for sexual content/scenes, right? Weird, since in the book sex scenes are very sweet and lovely. Probably it's because of possible nudity? Was Shame PG17? Right? 

I don't like sex to be hidden and violence to be shown, honestly. My concept is the opposite.


----------



## Just Askin

Shame was NC-17 in states and 18 UK. Would have expected  that here because of graphic sex and general theme. S McQ & MF Said they thought it was weird that states showed violence to kids but wouldn't even show sex to teens.
TLBO is PG13 in States. Why??? It's not had UK cert yet, I don't think. The trailer has PG rating. Such different views.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Shame was NC-17 in states and 18 UK. Would have expected  that here because of graphic sex and general theme. S McQ & MF Said they thought it was weird that states showed violence to kids but wouldn't even show sex to teens.
> TLBO is PG13 in States. Why??? It's not had UK cert yet, I don't think. The trailer has PG rating. Such different views.


the miscarriage probably


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Shame was NC-17 in states and 18 UK. Would have expected  that here because of graphic sex and general theme. S McQ & MF Said they thought it was weird that states showed violence to kids but wouldn't even show sex to teens.
> TLBO is PG13 in States. Why??? It's not had UK cert yet, I don't think. The trailer has PG rating. Such different views.



Yeah, I find it very weird too. 
Shame was NC 17 in USA, 18 in UK, 14 in Italy! Weird! I swear usually in Italy they're pretty conservative and prefer showing violence rather than sex. Something I definitely don't agree with.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> the miscarriage probably


It could be. Don't think book discription of miscarriages would warrant a 12uk/pg13states but obviously don't know how traumatic they will be shown on screen. 
My confusion is in general though. How can a miscarriage and some kissing get a higher rating in states than people getting chopped to bits (Macbeth). What do you think? Can I ask where you are in the world?


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Yeah, I find it very weird too.
> Shame was NC 17 in USA, 18 in UK, 14 in Italy! Weird! I swear usually in Italy they're pretty conservative and prefer showing violence rather than sex. Something I definitely don't agree with.


What are the certs in Italy. Country of hot passion like Italy reserved about sex.  I must have just met dodgy men then lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> What are the certs in Italy. Country of hot passion like Italy reserved about sex.  I must have just met dodgy men then lol



Heheeeh! Italian people are weird. A huge part of my family is Italian (from north and south -two different places in terms of culture and habits but not that apart). They are hot passionate people who do like romances, sex, food, music, goodies.. But then very scared and conservative, probably because of the presence of the Vatican, something I don't want to comment here since I think it would be off-topic but it's not that good for Italy. It has never been a positive influence, the more we move on with progress, the more Catholicism doesn't help in Italy.. 
Btw Shame was rated PG14 and honestly I don't know why!! Super weird, since they cut off Judas kissing Jesus in a fiction.. on television (no joking) and obviously Brokeback Mountain's main scenes.
They didn't stop Shame probably because Brandon was straight, even tho the club scene was considered "annoying" and "bothering". [emoji23][emoji85]
When they show Shame or Fish Tank on tv it's always after 11pm, a movie like Blood Creek would be shown at 9pm, no problem. 
It's...... [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> It could be. Don't think book discription of miscarriages would warrant a 12uk/pg13states but obviously don't know how traumatic they will be shown on screen.
> My confusion is in general though. How can a miscarriage and some kissing get a higher rating in states than people getting chopped to bits (Macbeth). What do you think? Can I ask where you are in the world?


It's a pretty graphic scene in the book from what I remember. I'm in NYC. Macbeth was rated R here but so was Obvious Child, a really sweet quirky indie comedy with nothing more objectionable than a character deciding whether or not to get an abortion. Revolutionary Road, Then She Found Me, Children of Men, Sliding Doors, Mystic River--any time a child dies, whether it's a miscarriage or an abortion, the rating is way higher.

But chopping people to bits is totally cool. The US ratings system is ****ed up.


----------



## JaneWT

And don't forget Prometheus.  They had to change the wording to 'Caesarian' when it should have been called an abortion.  The dreaded 'A' word would have meant a far higher rating.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> I hope TLBO is screening at TIFF even if it's not in competition. The timing seems right with it opening in the USA the week before ....
> I'm in London (England) too and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will show at the London Film Festival in October [emoji120]



. Yes, that happened with Steve Jobs too, didn't it?  Had just had a great limited release in the US for the week and then came to the London Film Festival.


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Fantastic news about the TIFF appearance!  Best news we've had for a long time!  I would have loved to have gone, but it's a bit far from London (England, not Ontario!).  Hopefully we will get lots of lovely reports from those who attended.
> Do you think TLBO will be showing there, then?  There are rumours it could be Weightless.  Someone mentioned TAU but I have personally given up on that film (I think it will be on the shelf indefinitely).  Exciting!


Actually,TAU (world premiere) makes sense.  I think that Weightless will go to Venice. I wouldn't exclude a TLBO screening,but the problem is that it comes out before the festival starts..



pearlyqueen said:


> I hope TLBO is screening at TIFF even if it's not in competition. The timing seems right with it opening in the USA the week before and rolling out an Autumn release in many countries. *Also haven't Cianfrance's previous films shown at TIFF?*
> 
> I'm in London (England) too and am keeping my fingers crossed that it will show at the London Film Festival in October


Yes,TPBTP premieted at TIFF and BV premiered at the Sundance Festival but it was also presented at TIFF. 




JaneWT said:


> . Yes, that happened with Steve Jobs too, didn't it?  Had just had a great limited release in the US for the week and then came to the London Film Festival.


SJ had the European premiere at the London FF. TLBO will be released in other European countries before the festival starts,but it's possible that they change some release dates.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Actually,TAU (world premiere) makes sense.  I think that Weightless will go to Venice. I wouldn't exclude a TLBO screening,but the problem is that it comes out before the festival starts..
> 
> 
> Yes,TPBTP premieted at TIFF and BV premiered at the Sundance Festival but it was also presented at TIFF.
> 
> 
> SJ had the European premiere at the London FF. TLBO will be released in other European countries before the festival starts,but it's possible that they change some release dates.



I'm not familiar with the London Film Festival rules, but it's a public festival so maybe more relaxed about prior screenings outside the UK?

As far as I can see TLBO doesn't have a Canadian release date yet - so is it possible it can screen at TIFF out of competition?


----------



## mollie12

I'm trying to remember what all the different topics were the last few days without going back and reading the past 15 pages. 

Anyway, I don't particularly like Angel, but I really didn't think "chemistry" was a problem at all.  In fact, I think the scene between Romola and MF at his artist's studio is actually extremely well acted by both--they're very flirty and this was a rare case of character where MF actually exhibits a little insecurity/vulnerability.

I think someone mentioned that they hoped for more GQ covers for MF to coincide with his upcoming releases.  I actually doubt that we'll ever see him cover US GQ again.  I suspect that the two times he was the featured cover, the mag did not sell well on the newsstands.

I agree that the TIFF talk probably means that Trespass Against Us will premiere at TIFF.  I'm just desperately hoping that it's not the opening film, since that slot is usually the kiss of death in terms of probable quality.  The only good TIFF opener the last few years was Looper.   Interestingly, there are a couple of A24 company members on Letterboxd who've listed rankings for all the 2016 films seen (including their own films that haven't been released yet), and although they've both _seen_ TAU, neither list TAU under their 2016 rankings, while films like Moonlight/Freefire are.  Again, a possible sign to keep expectations for TAU low.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not familiar with the London Film Festival rules, but it's a public festival so maybe more relaxed about prior screenings outside the UK?


It's possible.. They screen titles  from other European festivals,but if TLBO doesn't premiere at the Venice festival,I think they might be interested in the European premiere.


> As far as I can see TLBO doesn't have a Canadian release date yet - so is it possible it can screen at TIFF out of competition?


Yes,it doesn't have a Canadian release date and they usually screen titles from Venice,Sundance,Cannes,Telluride (North American/ Canadian premieres),but in this case TLBO opens in wide release a week before the festival starts. It doesn't make much sense.. but let's see.


----------



## carmencrem

Found on : headlineplanet.com 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 cool!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Found on : headlineplanet.com
> 
> View attachment 3414692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool!



Must be for TLBO. Look forward to seeing this! [emoji2] [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Found on : headlineplanet.com
> 
> View attachment 3414692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool!


God I hope they prep the interview a little better this time, his last time on Fallon was painfully awkward. Though he does have two other guests to split the time with, so I assume it'll only be one commercial break instead of the two Fallon uses when he and the guest play a game or do some kind of skit together after the interview?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> God I hope they prep the interview a little better this time, his last time on Fallon was painfully awkward. Though he does have two other guests to split the time with, so I assume it'll only be one commercial break instead of the two Fallon uses when he and the guest play a game or do some kind of skit together after the interview?



Isn't Bastille there to play music or will the band members be interviewed? I've not heard of  Abby Elliott before, is she a big name in the USA?


----------



## Flatsy

Abby Elliot is Chris Eliott the comedian's daughter.  She was on SNL briefly and I haven't heard from her since.  Maybe she'll be there to do standup?  I don't expect she will be taking up too much time and will probably be on last.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Isn't Bastille there to play music or will the band members be interviewed? I've not heard of  Abby Elliott before, is she a big name in the USA?


I assume perform, the band usually gets the last commercial break. Abby Elliot isn't a big name at all, she used to be on SNL so she and Fallon are probably old friends, but she hasn't done much since then. She has a TV show she might be promoting?


----------



## carmencrem

Personally I like Fallon very much, I find him very funny! He's not a serious interviewer, his show is just a show.. But I find it funny :3 I'm not expecting to see a deep conversation, but it's okay. We're gonna have more serious interviews about his upcoming movies in other situations.. I hope in something a bit better and/or longer than the last too. That last one was nothing new honestly.. The altar boy story wasn't  anything "new"..  But I love fallon, he's still my favourite!


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Personally I like Fallon very much, I find him very funny! He's not a serious interviewer, his show is just a show.. But I find it funny :3 I'm not expecting to see a deep conversation, but it's okay. We're gonna have more serious interviews about his upcoming movies in other situations.. I hope in something a bit better and/or longer than the last too. That last one was nothing new honestly.. The altar boy story wasn't  anything "new"..  But I love fallon, he's still my favourite!


I feel like he's one of those talk show hosts where the interviewee either has to be really quick on their feet (JLaw) or have some kind of bit preplanned (Alicia's drinking games, etc). Seth Meyers interviews like that too, and Craig Ferguson did it best of all (his interviews with Sarah Paulson and Carrie Fisher are hilarious). There's no time to be thoughtful, so people like MF generally falter a bit.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael in London this evening [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael in London this evening [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3415156



OMG finally!! [emoji173]️ thank You darling! Aww that smile of his


----------



## artemis09

He looks really happy. I wish he'd grow out his hair again, though, since he's always looked amazing with it, imo. He's had short hair for too long.


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> He looks really happy. I wish he'd grow out his hair again, though, since he's always looked amazing with it, imo. He's had short hair for too long.



IA - I prefer his hair longer and shaggier too[emoji3] Now he has nothing to film for an extended period let's hope he stays away from the barbers!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> IA - I prefer his hair longer and shaggier too[emoji3] Now he has nothing to film for an extended period let's hope he stays away from the barbers!



Yes yes I really hope the same. He needs to let his hair grow a little bit. I'm still hoping for the stache but I'm hopeless. [emoji174] l
Let this hair grow please, Michael. [emoji18]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes yes I really hope the same. He needs to let his hair grow a little bit. I'm still hoping for the stache but I'm hopeless. [emoji174] l
> Let this hair grow please, Michael. [emoji18]



Seems like I'm the minority here prefers him in short hair like the one in The Counselor.


----------



## Hackensack

Selayang430 said:


> Seems like I'm the minority here prefers him in short hair like the one in The Counselor.


I also prefer The Counselor look--he looked his best in that film, which I love.


----------



## carmencrem

Although I love him with the beard, I'm more into the shaved-Michael. He looks fresher and younger and it helps valuing his gorgeous smile.  
Obviously with the stache he's at his best, I can't help [emoji91][emoji7]
I also think I prefer him when he's a little bit "heavier", like in the last pics from Sydney with Alicia. He looks very protective which is nice  last October at NYFF he was too skinny. He's really cool now but I need to see a new haircut on him, maybe longer this time


----------



## Just Askin

Ripped this from lovemelikeahalo(can't link) on tumblr
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Just really good.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Ripped this from lovemelikeahalo(can't link) on tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just really good.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 aww [emoji56][emoji57]


----------



## Just Askin

For those living far away from London and those visting from other blogs ,who I suspect are actually living on another planet (yeah you know who you are) I give you Michael's journey planner according to sightings over the last few days. Not that far from each other, are they?


----------



## Esizzle

Great news about TIFF and Fallon. I hope he rehearses a new bit or game rather than rehashing the alter boy story like he has done the last two times on fallon! Looking forward to seeing him at TIFF and maybe news about TAU?!


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> I also prefer The Counselor look--he looked his best in that film, which I love.


I think he had the best look in counselor as well. Loved the hair and the styling. His skin looked best then too


----------



## FassbenderLover

I thought he was living in another part of London? Seems like he cant be too far away from home  I wonder what or who is the reason why he's there


----------



## Just Askin

Well I would imagine he's visiting friends in the area, East London he lived in for over 10 yrs, I would say business in the Soho land of film world and North London cos it's currently home. Do you know London well?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3415581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those living far away from London and those visting from other blogs ,who I suspect are actually living on another planet (yeah you know who you are) I give you Michael's journey planner according to sightings over the last few days. Not that far from each other, are they?



He could probably have done that journey on 2 buses - change at Finsbury Park! You really do need to be a Londoner to write with any authority about locales in our great city [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Here I thought he lived there for 20 years lol. With the variety of people who live in Hackney I see why he loves it there, I bet he has very special friends


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Here I thought he lived there for 20 years lol. With the variety of people who live in Hackney I see why he loves it there, I bet he has very special friends


London has a great variety of people living in every borough. I think it's on record as being the most ethnically diverse city on Earth. Amazing place to have grown up.


----------



## Just Askin

Hasn't really lived there for a few years, was in Camden and there abouts till mid twentys or so. Figured over ten yrs but less than fifteen in East London.


----------



## FassbenderLover

One's love for chocolate has to start somewhere


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Hasn't really lived there for a few years, was in Camden and there abouts till mid twentys or so. Figured over ten yrs but less than fifteen in East London.



Think Michael was living in Hackney around 10 years. Previously in Camden and Walthamstow, also Kings Cross - towards the end of the Cally. All north and east. Amazing what misconceived ideas some people have about London and our residents!! Got to admit I LOVE London with a passion and feel blessed to have been born here, it's such a wonderful cosmopolitan dynamic city [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> He could probably have done that journey on 2 buses - change at Finsbury Park! You really do need to be a Londoner to write with any authority about locales in our great city [emoji3]


Or a moped


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Personally I like Fallon very much, I find him very funny! He's not a serious interviewer, his show is just a show.. But I find it funny :3 I'm not expecting to see a deep conversation, but it's okay. We're gonna have more serious interviews about his upcoming movies in other situations.. I hope in something a bit better and/or longer than the last too. That last one was nothing new honestly.. The altar boy story wasn't  anything "new"..  But I love fallon, he's still my favourite!


I also like Fallon,but yes,I don't expect a deep conversation.. It's sure that he will talk about TLBO.

This tweet..
@TIFF_NET: #TIFFMember PSA: We're kicking-off #TIFF16 with an intimate evening with Michael Fassbender 

















Source


​


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> One's love for chocolate has to start somewhere


Some people are mature enough to have developed wide and varied tastes.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> I also like Fallon,but yes,I don't expect a deep conversation.. It's sure that he will talk about TLBO.
> 
> This tweet..
> @TIFF_NET: #TIFFMember PSA: We're kicking-off #TIFF16 with an intimate evening with Michael Fassbender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> ​


Can't remember seeing that first one before. Thank You.


----------



## Just Askin

Kind of forget sometimes that some people's views on the world are still back in the stone age.


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> He could probably have done that journey on 2 buses - change at Finsbury Park! You really do need to be a Londoner to write with any authority about locales in our great city [emoji3]


Well now you are just getting outrageous.  You mean there is transportation from one area of London to another?  And you can actually travel as much as 20 minutes to meet a friend at a restaurant that is not in the immediate vicinity of your home?  This is crazy talk!

Me, I haven't left the half-mile radius around my house in 18 years.  I get all of my meals from the gas station down the street.  Normal people don't spend their time GOING places!

And Fassbender is a liar because when he said he was going to move further west to be closer to work, that clearly implied he was never, ever going to step foot into East London ever again - even though he said he still preferred it.


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> Well now you are just getting outrageous.  You mean there is transportation from one area of London to another?  And you can actually travel as much as 20 minutes to meet a friend at a restaurant that is not in the immediate vicinity of your home?  This is crazy talk!
> 
> Me, I haven't left the half-mile radius around my house in 18 years.  I get all of my meals from the gas station down the street.  Normal people don't spend their time GOING places!
> 
> And Fassbender is a liar because when he said he was going to move further west to be closer to work, that clearly implied he was never, ever going to step foot into East London ever again - even though he said he still preferred it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> Well now you are just getting outrageous.  You mean there is transportation from one area of London to another?  And you can actually travel as much as 20 minutes to meet a friend at a restaurant that is not in the immediate vicinity of your home?  This is crazy talk!
> 
> Me, I haven't left the half-mile radius around my house in 18 years.  I get all of my meals from the gas station down the street.  Normal people don't spend their time GOING places!
> 
> And Fassbender is a liar because when he said he was going to move further west to be closer to work, that clearly implied he was never, ever going to step foot into East London ever again - even though he said he still preferred it.



Brilliant post - I actually did laugh out loud! 

And for those of us in the know, most of London is west of Hackney [emoji6] LOL


----------



## Esizzle

What is the need for all these snarky comments? I swear some on here thrive on the need to ridicule other posters comments. I have been to London, not as great a city as some make it out to be. I have been to much friendlier, cleaner and prettier cities in Europe and throughout the world


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> What is the need for all these snarky comments? I swear some on here thrive on the need to ridicule other posters comments. I have been to London, not as great a city as some make it out to be. I have been to much friendlier, cleaner and prettier cities in Europe and throughout the world


Good for you seeing lovely parts of the world. But excuse me if I take offense to someones underlying suggestions that Michael Fassbender would travel to specific borough in London to hook up with girls of a certain ethnicity. That is a gross misjudgement and deeply offensive to all ethnicities living in London.


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> What is the need for all these snarky comments? I swear some on here thrive on the need to ridicule other posters comments. I have been to London, not as great a city as some make it out to be. I have been to much friendlier, cleaner and prettier cities in Europe and throughout the world



Agree with you (not about London as I have never been there but the rest of your post). And you will notice that the snarky comments started well before any of us 'non-Earthlings' got involved but the finger will always get pointed in the other direction. So much for keeping this place positive.


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> I think he had the best look in counselor as well. Loved the hair and the styling. His skin looked best then too



Same! I also really liked his long-ish hair in that garage scene in SJ but I suspect I'm in the minority for that one haha


----------



## Selayang430

Esizzle said:


> What is the need for all these snarky comments? I swear some on here thrive on the need to ridicule other posters comments. I have been to London, not as great a city as some make it out to be. I have been to much friendlier, cleaner and prettier cities in Europe and throughout the world



Some posters suggested Michael travels to other part of the city with hidden agenda. Such comments with underlying malice intention are polluting this site.


----------



## Just Askin

My earlier post was referring to people on other blogs who were bad mouthing Fassbender. Not my problem if people here are amongst their numbers. Personally I would be ashamed to admit that. Small minded people will forever be their own worst enemy. Thank God there are people like Fassbender in this world who don't live behind barriers of insecurity.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Some posters suggested Michael travels to other part of the city with hidden agenda. Such comments with underlying malice intention are polluting this site.



If you go back and read the comments you will see that it was your friends who brought up the topic in the first place. If the intention is to argue against people from other blogs then the logical step is to post the rebuttal on those blogs. Why post the topic here if you don't want to pollute this site?


----------



## Just Askin

The intention was not to argue but to inform. Maybe that sort of misunderstanding explains a lot.


----------



## kashlo

My point still stands. The intention makes no difference.


----------



## aprilmayjune

so many new pics of this dinner


----------



## Just Askin

The intention makes no difference....??? Yeah..Ok...goodnight.


----------



## kashlo

Why not just post your rebuttal on their blogs? That is the point here. Not your intentions.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Why not just post your rebuttal on their blogs? That is the point here. Not your intentions.


Why are you worried where I post it?


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> If you go back and read the comments you will see that it was your friends who brought up the topic in the first place. If the intention is to argue against people from other blogs then the logical step is to post the rebuttal on those blogs. Why post the topic here if you don't want to pollute this site?



The intention is to inform and alert as well as a good laugh. 

Whereas some are suggesting / bad-mouthing Mr. Fassbender behaves like a sxx lunatic with a corrupted mind. He's just back to London for a couple of days. Give this man a break.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.newscom.com/nc/disp
Search Michael Fassbender for lots of pics. Can't save them.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Let's bring the conversation away from what people are saying and doing. Back to Michael, please.


----------



## Just Askin

Love the way everyone posts pics etc of MF on this thread. Be a shame if people only dropped by to pick.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> so many new pics of this dinner


Looks like he's still in David mode in this one.


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> The intention is to inform and alert as well as a good laugh.
> 
> Whereas some are suggesting / bad-mouthing Mr. Fassbender behaves like a sxx lunatic with a corrupted mind. He's just back to London for a couple of days. Give this man a break.


I don't think saying Michael likes to have sex is bad mouthing him. I guess that depends on your views of sex. But my point is that if you want to inform people from other blogs the logical step is to go 'inform' them on those blogs. Bringing those topics here is 'polluting' this site which you all seem to hate SO much.


----------



## kashlo

Michael is such a cutie


----------



## artemis09

That dinner looks really good and so does he, even if the pics are kind of grainy. Slightly OT but I'm kind of hoping after the Alien trilogy, he stops working with Ridley, even though they seem to be friends. I'm not too keen on him after that Exodus mess and his comments on it. However, I love David 8 so I'll be seeing it. Hopefully with new writers, the story will make a lot more sense than Prometheus.


----------



## Just Askin

Can't wait to see all the pictures we're gonna get through TLBO. Michael and his girlfriend. Now that's cute


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> That dinner looks really good and so does he, even if the pics are kind of grainy. Slightly OT but I'm kind of hoping after the Alien trilogy, he stops working with Ridley, even though they seem to be friends. I'm not too keen on him after that Exodus mess and his comments on it. However, I love David 8 so I'll be seeing it. Hopefully with new writers, the story will make a lot more sense than Prometheus.


Was definitely left a bit wanting at the end of Prometheus. May not have been so bad if you knew that the next one would be around soon. But sooo long apart. David was definitely it's shining point.


----------



## aprilmayjune

artemis09 said:


> That dinner looks really good and so does he, even if the pics are kind of grainy. Slightly OT but I'm kind of hoping after the Alien trilogy, he stops working with Ridley, even though they seem to be friends. I'm not too keen on him after that Exodus mess and his comments on it. However, I love David 8 so I'll be seeing it. Hopefully with new writers, the story will make a lot more sense than Prometheus.


Totally agree with you about the Exodus comments. Honestly it boggles my mind that the same guy who gave us masterpieces like Gladiator and The Martian also gave us Exodus and The Counselor.


----------



## gingerglory

Ridley is an industry veteran and I'm glad that they have a very good relationship. I still remember he speaks very highly about Michael to TPTB at Sony during the casting mess of Steve Jobs from the leaked emails. His words have weight among those industry people. I think besides acting in Ridley's films, Michael also can actually learn a lot from him from the production side, since he has his own start-up production company now. They actually collaborated to be the judges for the first YouTube festival and became the producers for that winner's short online series if I remember correctly so it won't surprise me if they do some producers work together in the future. I liked Prometheus even though there were flaws. I hope this one will be better. And I definitely won't mind if they work again for films other than Alien in the future.


----------



## artemis09

gingerglory said:


> Ridley is an industry veteran and I'm glad that they have a very good relationship. I still remember he speaks very highly about Michael to TPTB at Sony during the casting mess of Steve Jobs from the leaked emails. His words have weight among those industry people. I think besides acting in Ridley's films, Michael also can actually learn a lot from him from the production side, since he has his own start-up production company now. They actually collaborated to be the judges for the first YouTube festival and became the producers for that winner's short online series if I remember correctly so it won't surprise me if they do some producers work together in the future. I liked Prometheus even though there were flaws. I hope this one will be better. And I definitely won't mind if they work again for films other than Alien in the future.


I see your points, I definitely do, but I personally found Ridley's comments regarding the whitewashing in Exodus and diversity in film to be distasteful, so I would be slightly disappointed to see Michael involved with him afterwards considering that he's been pretty supportive of POC in film and in casting choices. Also, he's worked with Steve McQueen, who has been very outspoken about racial issues in the industry, so I would have thought he would be a little more conscious about that topic. I get that working with different directors and their own unique styles of movie-making can be fulfilling and challenging, but I feel that he's done enough work with him and has probably learned a lot from by now, as you said. Just my opinion. I do hope he works with Steve again since they have an amazing working relationship/friendship and their film collaborations are among my favorites of Michael's.


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> Ridley is an industry veteran and I'm glad that they have a very good relationship. I still remember he speaks very highly about Michael to TPTB at Sony during the casting mess of Steve Jobs from the leaked emails. His words have weight among those industry people. I think besides acting in Ridley's films, Michael also can actually learn a lot from him from the production side, since he has his own start-up production company now. They actually collaborated to be the judges for the first YouTube festival and became the producers for that winner's short online series if I remember correctly so it won't surprise me if they do some producers work together in the future. I liked Prometheus even though there were flaws. I hope this one will be better. And I definitely won't mind if they work again for films other than Alien in the future.



Agreed. Ridley Scott is a veteran and his words carry weights. More importantly is the quality of the movies that he makes. Michael cold learn about working with him.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> I see your points, I definitely do, but I personally found Ridley's comments regarding the whitewashing in Exodus and diversity in film to be distasteful, so I would be slightly disappointed to see Michael involved with him afterwards considering that he's been pretty supportive of POC in film and in casting choices. Also, he's worked with Steve McQueen, who has been very outspoken about racial issues in the industry, so I would have thought he would be a little more conscious about that topic. I get that working with different directors and their own unique styles of movie-making can be fulfilling and challenging, but I feel that he's done enough work with him and has probably learned a lot from by now, as you said. Just my opinion. I do hope he works with Steve again since they have an amazing working relationship/friendship and their film collaborations are among my favorites of Michael's.



I found his comments distasteful also, but I don't expect Michael to stop working with Ridley because of that. He is somebody who can be very beneficial to Michael and purely from a professional POV I can understand why he would continue to work with him. Who knows if he is even aware of the comments?


----------



## artemis09

kashlo said:


> I found his comments distasteful also, but I don't expect Michael to stop working with Ridley because of that. He is somebody who can be very beneficial to Michael and purely from a professional POV I can understand why he would continue to work with him. *Who knows if he is even aware of the comments?*


That's a fair point, especially since he doesn't seem to be the type to pay close attention to who is saying what. Also, he's seems super busy, so it may be hard for him to keep up with things like that. I do wonder if he ever saw Exodus. Anyway, I hope he does pick up some good knowledge and keeps improving with his career. It'd also be cool if he worked with some new and upcoming directors.


----------



## artemis09

aprilmayjune said:


> Totally agree with you about the Exodus comments. Honestly it boggles my mind that the same guy who gave us masterpieces like Gladiator and The Martian also gave us Exodus and The Counselor.


He's so hit or miss with his filmography, it seems. I'd also add in the director's cut of Kingdom of Heaven as a good one. I haven't seen it in a long time, but it ended up being pretty good from what I remember after someone recommended it to me.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> That's a fair point, especially since he doesn't seem to be the type to pay close attention to who is saying what. Also, he's seems super busy, so it may be hard for him to keep up with things like that. I do wonder if he ever saw Exodus. Anyway, I hope he does pick up some good knowledge and keeps improving with his career. *It'd also be cool if he worked with some new and upcoming directors*.



This is one of the things I really like about Michael. In the past he has talked about how he wants to work with new directors and has done so. 
I understand your frustrations about Ridley though. I just think that when his career is on the line, it is unrealistic to expect him to put aside great opportunities for one cause (as important as that cause may be). In an ideal world, yes I wish Ridley was more aware about these things and cared more, and I wish Michael didn't have to work with people like him but it is more complicated than that IMO


----------



## artemis09

kashlo said:


> T*his is one of the things I really like about Michael. In the past he has talked about how he wants to work with new directors and has done so.*
> I understand your frustrations about Ridley though. *I just think that when his career is on the line, it is unrealistic to expect him to put aside great opportunities for one cause (as important as that cause may be).* In an ideal world, yes I wish Ridley was more aware about these things and cared more, and I wish Michael didn't have to work with people like him but it is more complicated than that IMO


I really like that about him too. He seems passionate about discovering new ideas and people and just all around going forward to try new things 

Not to be argumentative about your other point, but is his career really on the line? He has two film franchises coming up, both of them with him as a lead, along with other films coming up within the next year with him in the lead role as well. I don't think that if he passed on working with a particular director that his career would suddenly be at a dead end. For a new or struggling actor, I could see that, but not for someone with two oscar nods and a huge amount of respect from people within the industry Sorry, I'm not trying to argue by any means. I just find this particular topic interesting since I've seen it being debated a lot with in other examples and both sides can have good points.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> I really like that about him too. He seems passionate about discovering new ideas and people and just all around going forward to try new things
> 
> Not to be argumentative about your other point, but is his career really on the line? He has two film franchises coming up, both of them with him as a lead, along with other films coming up within the next year with him in the lead role as well. I don't think that if he passed on working with a particular director that his career would suddenly be at a dead end. For a new or struggling actor, I could see that, but not for someone with two oscar nods and a huge amount of respect from people within the industry Sorry, I'm not trying to argue by any means. I just find this particular topic interesting since I've seen it being debated a lot with in other examples and both sides can have good points.


Don't be sorry, I totally see where you are coming from. I think I worded it wrong. I probably should have said "when it comes to his career, I think it is unrealistic....". Because his career is so important to him and even with all the success he has had, I think he still wants to be more recognised by his peers and also be able to draw in more money at the BO. And connections like Ridley can beneficial. Esp. since I don't really get the impression that Michael is very chummy with many big name directors.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3415738
> View attachment 3415739



Hey you thanks!!


----------



## artemis09

kashlo said:


> Don't be sorry, I totally see where you are coming from. I think I worded it wrong. I probably should have said "when it comes to his career, I think it is unrealistic....". Because his career is so important to him and even with all the success he has had, I think he still wants to be more recognised by his peers and also be able to draw in more money at the BO. And connections like Ridley can beneficial. Esp. since I don't really get the impression that Michael is very chummy with many big name directors.


That makes more sense. I agree on him being not very chummy with big film directors. I'm also a little biased, admittedly, because I like his indie work more, generally speaking.  I'm looking forward to The Snowman and hoping that it be good, not just critically but also for the BO. I'm curious to see him alongside Charlotte Gainsbourg.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> http://www.newscom.com/nc/disp
> Search Michael Fassbender for lots of pics. Can't save them.



Thank you very much! Am I wrong or.. He has slimmed down again!(?). Btw haha I love the fact he's always wearing the same things: those trousers, I've seen them tons of time!  
How could they see them when they were eating in the almost dark? Gosh [emoji85]


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> That makes more sense. I agree on him being not very chummy with big film directors. I'm also a little biased, admittedly, because I like his indie work more, generally speaking.  I'm looking forward to The Snowman and hoping that it be good, not just critically but also for the BO. I'm curious to see him alongside Charlotte Gainsbourg.


Oh yes me too. I'm also looking forward to Entering Hades! This is selfish of me and I do want Michael to take some time off, but I love that he works so much. More for us to watch hehehe


----------



## carmencrem

As usual just jared has already posted a lot of pics.. [emoji57] he's talking and gesticulating so animatedly lol [emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> What is the need for all these snarky comments? I swear some on here thrive on the need to ridicule other posters comments. I have been to London, not as great a city as some make it out to be. I have been to much friendlier, cleaner and prettier cities in Europe and throughout the world



Well that's your opinion which you're perfectly entitled to of course. London isn't for everyone; some prefer smaller cities with a different vibe. However, as a tourist you could only have scratched the surface and its likely you only saw the usual touristy places in central London. London is so much more than that; there are 32 boroughs all with their own identity that comprise this great city. Many people take a long while to understand the city and how it works. It is widely acknowledged as one of THE great world cities, and being a Londoner I'm naturally biased and regard it as the greatest city on Earth. I can't think of any other city to match it in every department, the culture, history, shopping, finance, business, great parks, its geographical convenience and all it's quirky aspects. And of course its residents, from every corner of the globe each bringing their own culture and cuisine and adding to the cultural mix are what makes London so diverse, cosmopolitan and dynamic. 
London can be slow to cast its spell over many incoming settlers, but once it does it usually hooks them and most choose to stay and develop a great love for the city. Interestingly this was Michael's experience too (and Alicia's) but having fallen in love with London they both chose to make it their home [emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Thank you very much! Am I wrong or.. He has slimmed down again!(?). Btw haha I love the fact he's always wearing the same things: those trousers, I've seen them tons of time!
> How could they see them when they were eating in the almost dark? Gosh [emoji85]



Looks like they were sitting outside at a pavement table - it's been VERY hot in London this past week, daily temperatures in excess of 30C/90F. So aside from the fact that Scotts is a regular pap location, it is much easier to spot someone well known sitting outside!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Well that's your opinion which you're perfectly entitled to of course. London isn't for everyone; some prefer smaller cities with a different vibe. However, as a tourist you could only have scratched the surface and its likely you only saw the usual touristy places in central London. London is so much more than that; there are 32 boroughs all with their own identity that comprise this great city. Many people take a long while to understand the city and how it works. It is widely acknowledged as one of THE great world cities, and being a Londoner I'm naturally biased and regard it as the greatest city on Earth. I can't think of any other city to match it in every department, the culture, history, shopping, finance, business, great parks, its geographical convenience and all it's quirky aspects. And of course its residents, from every corner of the globe each bringing their own culture and cuisine and adding to the cultural mix are what makes London so diverse, cosmopolitan and dynamic.
> London can be slow to cast its spell over many incoming settlers, but once it does it usually hooks them and most choose to stay and develop a great love for the city. Interestingly this was Michael's experience too (and Alicia's) but having fallen in love with London they both chose to make it their home [emoji2]



I know it's 100% off topic but I have to agree with you. I've traveled all around Europe and I need to say London is the best place to live in, for me. Not for everybody, maybe, but really perfect for me. A young student, a single woman/man, a person who want to work in cinema/theatre/music etc, who want to develop something, meet people etc can't find another place like London in Europe. I did love Paris, Nice, Stockholm, Copenhagen, Bruxelles, Bruges, Rome, Florence, Venice, Edinburgh, Glasgow and many others as well.. All beautiful places but none of them can give you the same possibility London offers when you have big dreams. It depends on what you look for.
Re being a clean city, I don't find London that dirty, considering the amount of people living in it and the incredible movement. I find smaller south European cities way dirtier, in Italy, France and Spain I saw pretty *ugh* places. 
Yeah I do love London too. Very very much.  

Btw yes I find it funny cos many people say he gets papped only when he's with his girlfriend or something [emoji23] he was chatting very animatedly yesterday! I didn't post all the pics, you can go and search them on just jared. They're so funny [emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Thank you very much! Am I wrong or.. He has slimmed down again!(?). Btw haha I love the fact he's always wearing the same things: those trousers, I've seen them tons of time!
> How could they see them when they were eating in the almost dark? Gosh [emoji85]


Lol someome who works in a sports clothes outlet just told Michael's  new trainers are New Balance ' Vazee Urge'.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol someome who works in a sports clothes outlet just told Michael's  new trainers are New Balance ' Vazee Urge'.



Clearly stolen from Steve Jobs'wardrobe! [emoji23]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Finally some pics of Michael!!! Missed his handsome self


----------



## Just Askin

The restaurant Michael dined at last night is not actually Ridley Scott's restaurant.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> The restaurant Michael dined at last night is not actually Ridley Scott's restaurant.



Lol I already miss the "Banks" t-shirt  the daily mail posted the usual useless meaningless article about yesterday's dinner basically saying nothing as always [emoji57] but attaching pics of Michael from behind/his bum [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

I'd like to attack him from behind...I mean his bum....I.. er..mean from the front.. but not his bum...Well a bit his bum but maybe not attack....oh I'm gonna slide away now...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I'd like to attack him from behind...I mean his bum....I.. er..mean from the front.. but not his bum...Well a bit his bum but maybe not attack....oh I'm gonna slide away now...






Daily Mail only cares about his bum [emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3416161
> View attachment 3416162
> 
> Daily Mail only cares about his bum [emoji23]


Told you it's only useful purpose was for toilet paper!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Look at that butt


----------



## Morgane

Someone has recognized him.. And Alicia Vikander (the one who always calls the paps) is not even with him.. Incredible. 



aprilmayjune said:


> Totally agree with you about the Exodus comments. Honestly it boggles my mind that the same guy who gave us masterpieces like Gladiator and The Martian also gave us Exodus and The Counselor.


I think his work in Prometheus and in The Counselor is impeccable. I blame the writing,even if McCarthy's script has some great dialogues.



gingerglory said:


> Ridley is an industry veteran and I'm glad that they have a very good relationship. *I still remember he speaks very highly about Michael to TPTB at Sony during the casting mess of Steve Jobs from the leaked emails. His words have weight among those industry people*. I think besides acting in Ridley's films, Michael also can actually learn a lot from him from the production side, since he has his own start-up production company now. They actually collaborated to be the judges for the first YouTube festival and became the producers for that winner's short online series if I remember correctly so it won't surprise me if they do some producers work together in the future. I liked Prometheus even though there were flaws. I hope this one will be better. And I definitely won't mind if they work again for films other than Alien in the future.


Yes,I also remember his words. They said that Scott told them he's the best actor there is..  He really likes Michael. I think his work in Prometheus was very good. The problem was the script. Let's hope this one is better. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Looks like they were sitting outside at a pavement table - it's been VERY hot in London this past week, daily temperatures in excess of 30C/90F. So aside from the fact that Scotts is a regular pap location, it is much easier to spot someone well known sitting outside!


I wonder why we have never seen pics of Michael and Alicia in these pap locations..


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Someone has recognized him.. And Alicia Vikander (the one who always calls the paps) is not even with him.. Incredible.
> 
> 
> I think his work in Prometheus and in The Counselor is impeccable. I blame the writing,even if McCarthy's script has some great dialogues.
> 
> 
> Yes,I also remember his words. They said that Scott told them he's the best actor there is..  He really likes Michael. I think his work in Prometheus was very good. The problem was the script. Let's hope this one is better.
> 
> 
> I wonder why we have never seen pics of Michael and Alicia in these pap locations..



Haha, yes, this time, like many many many other times over the past years (even with all his exes) he's been papped without Alicia. Ops. I think she called the paps for him, anyways.. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Btw talking about serious things I'm one of those people who didn't hate The Counselor. Honestly I find it interesting and I enjoyed it more than all the other people I know who saw it. I didn't like certain things and I think the movie was a bit heavy in some parts, very cold and crude/rough, but that's what a McCarthy book always is. I'm a bit disappointed by the script, tbh, I was expecting way moooore from Cormac, I found it a bit "poor" but some parts were good. I liked this thing of the Counselor: he was a bit cold and selfish but he wasn't mean, we don't really know his reasons, he obviously didn't hold any answer for the audience (and Michael loves it!) but had his feelings.. He truly loved Laura -Michael said she was the only person he didn't wear a mask with- and would have done anything for her even if it was too late.
I really liked the first sex scene in the extended cut, I found it veeeeery sexy and real (I like Penelope very much and I thought they had great chemistry) and I also liked the proposal scene and the ending -when he cries on his own, first at the phone, then in his room, it breaks my heart-. 
I didn't enjoy very much the parts with Brad Pitt -an actor I actually respect but I didn't really appreciated in this movie-,  I found them a bit useless, a bit too cold, but, again, real. 
That movie is so damn "real". That story could be a real story, it scares me everytime I think about it. 
I enjoyed some things of the movie btw, especially Michael's acting, which I found amazing as always, very very moving. 

Re Prometheus, I found it a better movie than The Counselor beyond many aspects, even if not my genre. I loved it. Again, Michael was incredible. He's the only one whose acting was really unforgettable in that one even tho I usually find Noomi good!  David8 -the character- must be one of the best described/written I have seen in my life, so complicated and weird... 

I like Scott's technique but I didnt like all his movies, probably cause I'm not very into the kolossal genre and he's done plenty of that movies. Probably I preferred him at the beginning, with Thelma & Louise etc, then he started doing too many blockbusters.. Not that they're always "bad", I like many blockbusters, but I probably prefer smaller production, which most of the times have more profound things to say or not say but convey through images.. 

Btw he remains a good director IMO


----------



## aprilmayjune

Morgane said:


> Someone has recognized him.. And Alicia Vikander (the one who always calls the paps) is not even with him.. Incredible.
> 
> 
> I think his work in Prometheus and in The Counselor is impeccable. I blame the writing,even if McCarthy's script has some great dialogues.
> 
> 
> Yes,I also remember his words. They said that Scott told them he's the best actor there is..  He really likes Michael. I think his work in Prometheus was very good. The problem was the script. Let's hope this one is better.
> 
> 
> I wonder why we have never seen pics of Michael and Alicia in these pap locations..


The Counselor to me is so bad it's almost fascinating. It only makes sense if you consider that a) Ridley Scott's brother died mid-shoot, b) Michael got to do AC because of it, c) it was Cormac McCarthy's first screenplay, d) Scott and McCarthy desperately wanted to work together, e) McCarthy was 80 years old. I love reading scripts and this was the most painfully pretentious one I've ever read in my life, which is kind of bizarre because he's such a brilliant novelist. I'd watch it again muted, maybe, and only then if I could forget about things like cohesive narrative arcs and well-developed characters.

Prometheus rocked though.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> I really liked the first sex scene in the extended cut, I found it veeeeery sexy and real (I like Penelope very much and I thought they had great chemistry) and I also liked the proposal scene and the ending -when he cries on his own, first at the phone, then in his room, it breaks my heart-.


Yup.  All that.


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> Yes,I also remember his words. They said that Scott told them he's the best actor there is..  He really likes Michael.


I'll always love Ridley for that.  I do love him for his work too, though!  Gladiator is up there as one of my favourite films (even though it's been copied to death now) and I also love Alien, Thelma & Louise and The Duellists.  I've tried to watch Blade Runner a few times but have given up.

In terms of Michael working lots with Ridley in future, at the risk of sounding insensitive, Ridley's 80 next year - the man is a phenomenon for any age, let alone an octogenarian - so wouldn't he fancy putting his feet up a _teeny_ bit more?!


----------



## JaneWT

Article on possible films showing at Venice, Telluride and Toronto:

https://www.theguardian.com/film/fi...t-premiere-venice-toronto-telluride-festivals 

_Weightless_ is mentioned under 'dead certs' (how can they be 'dead certain'???  It's only four Guardian bloggers' opinions).  _TLBO_ doesn't feature at all.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Article on possible films showing at Venice, Telluride and Toronto:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/fi...t-premiere-venice-toronto-telluride-festivals
> 
> _Weightless_ is mentioned under 'dead certs' (how can they be 'dead certain'???  It's only four Guardian bloggers' opinions).  _TLBO_ doesn't feature at all.



Let's see... VFF list is coming out on the 28th, all the things said before that date are just.. Buzz.. Honestly if I had to go to Venice or London FF I'd prefer going for TLBO.. The movie is more appealing to me (even tho Weightless is super interesting too) and most of all.. There would be less actors and less people = less crowd / mess.. I'm afraid with Weightless it would be pretty impossible seeing him. I think both these movies will be somewhere btw.. Let's just see where.. 
Thank you for the link!


----------



## gingerglory

aprilmayjune said:


> b) Michael got to do AC because of it,



Why did Michael get to do AC because of The Counselor? Did I miss something? He is the only one that Unisoft chose. I didn't read anything about Fox financed it only if Michael agreed to play the counselor. And I remember Ridley said after he read McCarthy's script, he knew he had to act fast because everyone wanted that script. And he called Michael and Michael said yes. I didn't read anything about AC being attached to it? I'm confused or are you talking about Alien: Covenant? But I don't see the reason either because Michael signed the contract when he filmed Prometheus. If there is a sequel then he will film it, that is Alien Covenant now. I don't see how that has something to do with The Counselor either.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Why did Michael get to do AC because of The Counselor? Did I miss something? He is the only one that Unisoft chose. I didn't read anything about Fox financed it only if Michael agreed to play the counselor. And I remember Ridley said after he read McCarthy's script, he knew he had to act fast because everyone wanted that script. And he called Michael and Michael said yes. I didn't read anything about AC being attached to it? I'm confused or are you talking about Alien: Covenant? But I don't see the reason either because Michael signed the contract when he filmed Prometheus. If there is a sequel then he will film it, that is Alien Covenant now. I don't see how that has something to do with The Counselor either.



Same... I didn't know anything about it... And I think I would know it.. Since I'm quite well informed about him.
I read/heard Michael saying he loved the Counselor's script and found it fascinating and wanted to be a part of it, since working with Ridley before had been amazing.. I didn't think there was a connection between AC and The Counselor but maybe I've missed something..


----------



## aprilmayjune

IMDB could be lying to me but it says "Michael Fassbender agreed to star in this as part of a two-picture deal. The next film would not be a sequel; instead the studio would fund his Assassin's Creed (2016) project." Both The Counselor and Assassin's Creed list Fox 2000 as a production company and Twentieth Century Fox Film Corporation as a distributor so that seems like a plausible, if unprovable, explanation, especially if AC is a passion project and he would have been looking for funding for it anyway.

Even without that motivation The Counselor looked great on paper and I understand why he signed on for it--screenwriter, director, costars were fantastic, the stars were totally aligned, which is why it's so baffling that it turned out the way it did.


----------



## JaneWT

aprilmayjune said:


> ..... looked great on paper and I understand why he signed on for it--screenwriter, director, costars were fantastic, the stars were totally aligned, which is why it's so baffling that it turned out the way it did.


I am really hoping that we're not all saying the same about TLBO in a few months' time.  I still have a sense of foreboding about this one, but I suppose we will possibly know in a matter of weeks when word starts filtering through.  The suspense is huuuuuge.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I am really hoping that we're not all saying the same about TLBO in a few months' time.  I still have a sense of foreboding about this one, but I suppose we will possibly know in a matter of weeks when word starts filtering through.  The suspense is huuuuuge.



Judging by the TLBO Movie FB page there is a lot of excitement and interest in it.



Trailer has 5 million views and the comments suggest it's a must see.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Judging by the TLBO Movie FB page there is a lot of excitement and interest in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer has 5 million views and the comments suggest it's a must see.




Well I already like TLBO more than the Counselor just for the story, the trailer, the actors, the book and the director (I feel Cianfrance's movies more close to my tastes than Scott's), but yeah, until you don't see something you don't know how is it really going to be.. Btw I'm pretty sure TLBO won't disappoint us.  

The Counselor didn't really appeal me at first, it's not my favourite kind of story, but I thought it would have been something somehow better.. I'm still one of those who save it tho! [emoji23][emoji57]


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Judging by the TLBO Movie FB page there is a lot of excitement and interest in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer has 5 million views and the comments suggest it's a must see.



This is kind of a curious marketing situation, because they should be gearing their promotion to 30-65 year old women, and I feel like Facebook and Pinterest, traditional late night and morning talk shows are even more important than usual.  Tumblr/Twitter are sometimes more popular metrics for audience interest, but maybe not the best fit this time.   I also see sooooo many women taking photos of the book on Instagram.  It's a really popular airport/beach read.


----------



## artemis09

With the way the marketing seems to be going, how they seem to be promoting it, and the unfortunate release date, I don't know if this will do well at the box office. Not the end of the world if it doesn't, but I don't have much confidence.


----------



## carmencrem

Well.. Weird.. I agree about the release date and everything but I don't think it's the real problem or a problem at all. I don't know if Michael and Alicia are that much interested in box office's results tbh, of course they care about their movie and careers, but it's not going to be a "bad movie". Maybe it won't earn billions but I don't think they're expecting to earn a lot of money.. I don't know.. 
Personally I don't care at all about the box office; most of the time I prefer low budget movies or movies which don't earn much money, since they are always more complicated of psychologically intriguing and that's what I look for in movies.. So basically the less they earn the more I like them, but it's not a rule [emoji23] it depends.. 
Re the actors..
They already earn money with the huge franchise in which they are/are going to be, I don't think they really care about the box office that much.. Michael never did movies for money: think about Hunger, a Dangerous Method, Slow West,... All movies he's proud of. Same goes for Vikander (half or more of her career is made by independent movies). 
I think they were intrigued by the story, which is a very  heavy-emotional story, complicated, strong and sweet at the same time. 
Tom's character is amazing, he has multiple faces and feelings he doesn't know how to express and deal with.. 
That+the story+director+interest in playing new roles were the things Michael found appealing when he decided to be part of the movie and I think he's very happy with it. He just wants the right recognition and probably would love people to go and see it, but I don't think money is his main interest anymore now that his career is bold.. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he doesn't care at all, I'm saying there are other reasons why he's made the movie and he is probably proud of it.. 

Btw nothing is sure yet, nor the festivals'/oscars' buzz, nor the success.. Nothing. It's something we'll know in the next weeks.

Another weird thing is that all the people I know that liked the book and are expecting the movie very much are the same age I am (20-30 yo). Mostly girls, yes, 90% of them adore all the classic love stories of the big screen and some of them are just interested in the actors.. 
They haven't done a real promotion of the movie yet, just 3 trailers (2, tbh) and some stills, but everything they did for it, they did via social media, that's why older people don't know many things about it. I think this press / promo will help promote the movie better around the world and among people of different ages..


----------



## carmencrem

Btw Variety, in which I usually trust pretty much, thinks neither TLBO nor Weightless will be at VFF. 

http://variety.com/2016/film/global...-headed-for-venice-fest-exclusive-1201819284/

I 
Don't 
Want
This
[emoji31]

Ciak magazine (main Italian cinema-magazine) told me one month ago they though TLBO could have been in Venice.. 

Well.. It's all buzz.. All buzz..


----------



## artemis09

I'm not talking about their motives for doing the movie but what it will bring in dollars wise, which depending on what he'd like his career to look like, may actually affect him. If he's going for a leading man status (which I don't think so considering his filmography and how he's talked about the way he picks scripts), then BO results do matter, unfortunately, especially for studios and executives. I remember him and McAvoy basically admitting that they did do the X-Men films for money, so to say he's never done that is not quite true. Those movies turned out to do well in a monetary sense, so it all worked out, of course. But honestly, everyone in the industry has done something for money, so it's not a disappointing thing to hear, by any means. My whole comment was just about how it will be perceived once it hits cinemas, that's all.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> I'm not talking about their motives for doing the movie but what it will bring in dollars wise, which depending on what he'd like his career to look like, may actually affect him. If he's going for a leading man status (which I don't think so considering his filmography and how he's talked about the way he picks scripts), then BO results do matter, unfortunately, especially for studios and executives. I remember him and McAvoy basically admitting that they did do the X-Men films for money, so to say he's never done that is not quite true. Those movies turned out to do well in a monetary sense, so it all worked out, of course. But honestly, everyone in the industry has done something for money, so it's not a disappointing thing to hear, by any means. My whole comment was just about how it will be perceived once it hits cinemas, that's all.



When I said they didn't do this movie for money, I meant that they already knew this movie wasn't going to earn a lot.. It's nothing new.. I think they're already prepared. I know you didn't want to say they made it for money, no worries.

Re X-Men.. No, I never heard them admitting they did it for money, I though Michael said he was interested i Erik's personality and in trying new things, even tho he had never read the comic book before. It was a great new adventure for him, of course appealing in terms of box office! 

I have to correct my statement: I don't think he's never done movies for money (thinking about some things he did in his first years, which didn't had the success they had thought tho), but I also think he's done a lot of movies knowing they weren't going to make money but he's always been okay with it.
Of course money and recognition/fame are appealing, especially at the beginning!


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> *Btw Variety, in which I usually trust pretty much, thinks neither TLBO nor Weightless will be at VFF. *
> 
> http://variety.com/2016/film/global...-headed-for-venice-fest-exclusive-1201819284/
> 
> I
> Don't
> Want
> This
> [emoji31]
> 
> Ciak magazine (main Italian cinema-magazine) told me one month ago they though TLBO could have been in Venice..
> 
> Well.. It's all buzz.. All buzz..



That's not really an accurate representation of what that article says. They don't mention TLBO or Weightless at all.  They mention three English language titles that they expect to premiere at the festival and a few other foreign features.  But you have to keep in mind that between the in competition and out of competition selections, Venice usually screens as many as 8/9 English language films and 35+ total films (and I'm not even including sidebars).  There are a lot of slots to fill still.

But I'm also not expecting TLBO to screen there.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> That's not really an accurate representation of what that article says. They don't mention TLBO or Weightless at all.  They mention three English language titles that they expect to premiere at the festival and a few other foreign features.  But you have to keep in mind that between the in competition and out of competition selections, Venice usually screens as many as 8/9 English language films and 35+ total films (and I'm not even including sidebars).  There are a lot of slots to fill still.
> 
> But I'm also not expecting TLBO to screen there.



Forgive me, I'm making a lot of confusion tonight, I'm working, sending messages and writing at the same time. 

I meant they don't mention those movies at all so nothing is sure yet. I find Variety pretty reliable and if they don't mention those movies they probably don't know what they're going to do with them yet (?) or what people have decided. Or maybe they don't find it important to mention them (?).

I'm not sure they won't take TLBO to Venice... If the release date was different I would have seen it more at TIFF, while I'd see Weightless in Venice. I don't even know why I'm discussing it, since I really know nothing... We just have to wait..


----------



## artemis09

carmencrem said:


> When I said they didn't do this movie for money, I meant that they already knew this movie wasn't going to earn a lot.. It's nothing new.. I think they're already prepared. I know you didn't want to say they made it for money, no worries.
> 
> Re X-Men.. No, I never heard them admitting they did it for money, I though Michael said he was interested i Erik's personality and in trying new things, even tho he had never read the comic book before. It was a great new adventure for him, of course appealing in terms of box office!
> 
> I have to correct my statement: I don't think he's never done movies for money (thinking about some things he did in his first years, which didn't had the success they had thought tho), but I also think he's done a lot of movies knowing they weren't going to make money but he's always been okay with it.
> Of course money and recognition/fame are appealing, especially at the beginning!


About the X-Men statement, I'm just about positive it was from a X-Men: First Class junket interview him and James did where they were asked why they did it and they both replied "Money", haha. It was probably in a semi-jokingly matter, but that was probably at least part of the reason for them, especially with where they were at in their careers. No big deal, either way.
In any case, I'm the most excited for Trespass Against Us and The Snowman out of Michael's upcoming movies. I like Brendan Gleeson so seeing him with Michael seems really cool, and along with The Snowman, they are more of my type of movies. I'm just hoping TAU turns out to be good since its delay in promotion and the general news about it worries me a little. I would also say Assassin's Creed since I'm somewhat familiar with the games, although I'm a little wary of game adaptations in general. But we'll see.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Forgive me, I'm making a lot of confusion tonight, I'm working, sending messages and writing at the same time.
> 
> I meant they don't mention those movies at all so nothing is sure yet. I find Variety pretty reliable and *if they don't mention those movies they probably don't know what they're going to do with them yet (?) or what people have decided*. Or maybe they don't find it important to mention them (?).
> 
> I'm not sure they won't take TLBO to Venice... If the release date was different I would have seen it more at TIFF, while I'd see Weightless in Venice. I don't even know why I'm discussing it, since I really know nothing... We just have to wait..


Yes,they have just  mentioned the titles they know about. It looks like there are not many rumors this year.
I think Weightless will go to Venice. The release date  is really a problem for TLBO.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Yes,they have just  mentioned the titles they know about. It looks like there are not many rumors this year.
> I think Weightless will go to Venice. The release date  is really a problem for TLBO.



I still see it as a great Oscar contender tho! Moving, sweet but with some emotionally strong contents at the same time.. Good cast.

Re Weightless I don't know what to say, we know almost nothing about this movie yet, we've been waiting for years and years and years and now suddenly they talk about Venice, which is great, but at the same time makes me wonder... 

And hey do you think there will be a screening of something at TIFF, that night Michael will be there? Some say he's not going just to chat about his career. They think there could be some special screening of TLBO (the release date in Canada is different from the US' date, does this make a difference?) or Weightless or TAU. 
Personally I think it's possible but not sure.. It could also be just an event about his career.


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> And hey do you think there will be a screening of something at TIFF, that night Michael will be there? Some say he's not going just to chat about his career. They think there could be some special screening of TLBO (the release date in Canada is different from the US' date, does this make a difference?) or Weightless or TAU. Personally I think it's possible but not sure.. *It could also be just an event about his career.*



No, that's not how it works.  It's extremely, extremely unlikely that they'd set up this event without a film of his screening there. ESPECIALLY since he's not an actor who has had a long high profile film career.  

BTW, TLBO has started screening for critics.  One of the Slant writers logged it on his Letterboxd account today.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> No, that's not how it works.  *It's extremely, extremely unlikely that they'd set up this event without a film of his screening there.* ESPECIALLY since he's not an actor who has had a long high profile film career.
> 
> BTW, TLBO has started screening for critics.  One of the Slant writers logged it on his Letterboxd account today.


If that's the case, then is it possible that TLBO will screen? I thought at first it wouldn't since its official release date is on the 2nd whereas the TIFF event is after, but that's the only film of his that would make the most sense to screen there. Maybe Weightless? I'd be surprised if it turned out to be that one.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lol wave hi to tumblr, apparently they talk about us over there


----------



## JaneWT

artemis09 said:


> My whole comment was just about how it will be perceived once it hits cinemas, that's all.


Ditto my comment.  I am not concerned about whether TLBO makes money.  I am concerned about it being a good film.


----------



## Selayang430

JaneWT said:


> Ditto my comment.  I am not concerned about whether TLBO makes money.  I am concerned about it being a good film.



Make money + good ratings are both important . At the minimum, achieve at least one of the targets. 
Making money is important as it gives confidence to further investors. On the other hand , better box office meaning more audience watching the movie.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> No, that's not how it works.  It's extremely, extremely unlikely that they'd set up this event without a film of his screening there. ESPECIALLY since he's not an actor who has had a long high profile film career.
> 
> BTW, TLBO has started screening for critics.  One of the Slant writers logged it on his Letterboxd account today.



Thank you, for this info.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Well.. Weird.. I agree about the release date and everything but I don't think it's the real problem or a problem at all. I don't know if Michael and Alicia are that much interested in box office's results tbh, of course they care about their movie and careers, but it's not going to be a "bad movie". Maybe it won't earn billions but I don't think they're expecting to earn a lot of money.. I don't know..
> Personally I don't care at all about the box office; most of the time I prefer low budget movies or movies which don't earn much money, since they are always more complicated of psychologically intriguing and that's what I look for in movies.. So basically the less they earn the more I like them, but it's not a rule [emoji23] it depends..
> Re the actors..
> They already earn money with the huge franchise in which they are/are going to be, I don't think they really care about the box office that much.. Michael never did movies for money: think about Hunger, a Dangerous Method, Slow West,... All movies he's proud of. Same goes for Vikander (half or more of her career is made by independent movies).
> I think they were intrigued by the story, which is a very  heavy-emotional story, complicated, strong and sweet at the same time.
> Tom's character is amazing, he has multiple faces and feelings he doesn't know how to express and deal with..
> That+the story+director+interest in playing new roles were the things Michael found appealing when he decided to be part of the movie and I think he's very happy with it. He just wants the right recognition and probably would love people to go and see it, but I don't think money is his main interest anymore now that his career is bold..
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying he doesn't care at all, I'm saying there are other reasons why he's made the movie and he is probably proud of it..
> 
> Btw nothing is sure yet, nor the festivals'/oscars' buzz, nor the success.. Nothing. It's something we'll know in the next weeks.
> 
> Another weird thing is that all the people I know that liked the book and are expecting the movie very much are the same age I am (20-30 yo). Mostly girls, yes, 90% of them adore all the classic love stories of the big screen and some of them are just interested in the actors..
> They haven't done a real promotion of the movie yet, just 3 trailers (2, tbh) and some stills, but everything they did for it, they did via social media, that's why older people don't know many things about it. I think this press / promo will help promote the movie better around the world and among people of different ages..



IA with you on the reasons why Michael (and Alicia) were so drawn to this film; complex characters and impossible dilemmas, exploring love and relationships etc. And the director and fellow cast members of course!
I know for a fact that Michael has said money made by big franchise films is essential to fund the independent films which I believe are his real passion projects. Like you I enjoy these films much more, to date Fish Tank remains my favourite film of Michael's and I'm sure it didn't make much money at the box office but was well received by critics and audiences.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> IA with you on the reasons why Michael (and Alicia) were so drawn to this film; complex characters and impossible dilemmas, exploring love and relationships etc. And the director and fellow cast members of course!
> I know for a fact that Michael has said money made by big franchise films is essential to fund the independent films which I believe are his real passion projects. Like you I enjoy these films much more, to date Fish Tank remains my favourite film of Michael's and I'm sure it didn't make much money at the box office but was well received by critics and audiences.



THIS. Absolutely agree. 
Fish Tank was amazing. I'm sure it didn't earn billions but that wasn't the reason why they made it. Michael of course needed and wanted recognition but he knew it wasn't going to be a blockbuster. It's amazing how he started his career with a movie made by an (then) unknown director (Steve McQueen), which required a huuuuge commitment and strength (Hunger). He wasn't sure about the movie, he didn't know if it was going to have success or not and he decided to take his risk. Before Hunger he had already played in some movies but he surely wasn't a star and didn't become a star after Hunger either. I think he became really famous after X Men FC, Shame, Prometheus.. I remember in many countries Hunger came out only AFTER Shame's success, in late 2012, although it had a lot of attention in Cannes, 2008


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.linkinmovies.it/index.ph...-e-i-titoli-nell-orbita-venezia-73&Itemid=422 after the daily mail article by Baz Bamigoboye, this Italian article is sure about TLBO in Venice too. Davide Parpinel always writes pretty accurate predictions about Italian Festivals, but I'm still not sure. I just wanted to share it..


----------



## mollie12

Reminder/updates on upcoming MF film runtimes.  I think I may have posted one or two of these before, but we've been waiting on these films for so long, I can't even remember what I posted.

Length/runtime for:    Trespass Against Us = 1 hour 38 minutes
                                   The Light Between Oceans = 2 hours 10 minutes
                                   Weightless = 2 hours 25 minutes


----------



## mchris55

Thanks for the run times!


----------



## Morgane

artemis09 said:


> If that's the case, then is it possible that TLBO will screen? I thought at first it wouldn't since its official release date is on the 2nd whereas the TIFF event is after, but that's the only film of his that would make the most sense to screen there. Maybe Weightless? I'd be surprised if it turned out to be that one.


There's also TAU. It's a strong possibility. 



carmencrem said:


> http://www.linkinmovies.it/index.ph...-e-i-titoli-nell-orbita-venezia-73&Itemid=422 after the daily mail article by Baz Bamigoboye, this Italian article is sure about TLBO in Venice too. Davide Parpinel always writes pretty accurate predictions about Italian Festivals, but I'm still not sure. I just wanted to share it..


Voyage of Time? Let's hope it's Weightless. I think Bamigboye was talking about an out-of-competition slot. It'd be great.


----------



## Londongirly

This will be my first post, hope  it goes thru ok.  I was just wondering who is Michael's guy friend in the pics at dinner with Ridley and his wife? Does anybody know or can find out?


----------



## miss clare

Londongirly said:


> This will be my first post, hope  it goes thru ok.  I was just wondering who is Michael's guy friend in the pics at dinner with Ridley and his wife? Does anybody know or can find out?


Isn't that Emerson Johnson, Michael's childhood friend ?


----------



## Londongirly

No, I don't think that's Emerson, this guy to skinny and his hair is to light. Emerson has dark hair and not quite as tall. Fassbender looks to be really enjoying his company whoever he is.


----------



## carmencrem

No no, definitely not Emerson!

That guy is somebody else, I've never seen him with Michael before. Could be the one who works with Him in DMC.
Welcome btw!


----------



## carmencrem

here's Emerson


----------



## carmencrem

Michael and Alicia in NYC! [emoji92] he's there!


----------



## carmencrem

Some more pics


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3417920
> View attachment 3417921
> View attachment 3417922
> View attachment 3417923
> View attachment 3417925
> View attachment 3417926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics



His shirt - still very tight like what we saw his pic taken in Sydney last month! Sure not slimming down . Hahaha!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> His shirt - still very tight like what we saw his pic taken in Sydney last month! Sure not slimming down . Hahaha!



Love her dress! And his outfit... They kinda match.. 

He's.. Gorgeous!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3417920
> View attachment 3417921
> View attachment 3417922
> View attachment 3417923
> View attachment 3417925
> View attachment 3417926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics



Lovely pics Carmen [emoji2] They look so right together on every level [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

So few days working in London on AC then off to spend the weekend with his significant other before he starts up on TLBO next week. Leaving the friend behind though to work on AC in Ely. Sorted. Busy busy man!!!
http://m.screendaily.com/5094649.article


----------



## mchris55

Nice pics, thanks. I wonder how many consecutive days the will be papped. The promo for -- "If Snoopy was on that boat, I would have sent a signal", has started!!


----------



## Just Askin

Well if your theory is right you should be safe in a couple of months. If not.......not sure how you'll deal to be honest.


----------



## mchris55

Don't worry about me or my thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Just Askin

Think I'll get off this merry-go-round before it even starts. Annyyywaaaays...Can't wait for the pics this week.


----------



## Hackensack

Thanks, Just Askin', for the picture of Daniel Emmerson--he does look like the person in the pictures with Ridley.  I have to admit I didn't realize that Daniel Emmerson and Emerson, Michael's childhood friend who is dark-haired, were two different people.


----------



## Just Askin

He's from North London.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3417990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So few days working in London on AC then off to spend the weekend with his significant other before he starts up on TLBO next week. Leaving the friend behind though to work on AC in Ely. Sorted. Busy busy man!!!
> http://m.screendaily.com/5094649.article
> View attachment 3417989



Oh yes it's him... True! Thank you, great!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3418091
> View attachment 3418092



OMG! Fassbender*, dude! Btw it's a common mistake. Fassbinder was a famous film director 

And this new pic is gorgeous, look at them and at that amazing place, aww! Thank you dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

When all the Fassbender/Vikander trash blogs have to turn into fashion police because they have run out of arguments.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> He's from North London.



He must be an alright bloke then [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well if your theory is right you should be safe in a couple of months. If not.......not sure how you'll deal to be honest.



Don't underestimate the proclivity for new "theories" from those who refuse to accept that Michael and Alicia are in a loving stable relationship!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Oh yes it's him... True! Thank you, great!



The Screen Daily article states that Michael will be in Garagistas [emoji3] Fingers crossed that is accurate and is one of his next projects [emoji120]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> The Screen Daily article states that Michael will be in Garagistas [emoji3] Fingers crossed that is accurate and is one of his next projects [emoji120]



Garagistas looks an interesting one. So his 6-month break no longer valid. Anyway, it is not like a mandatory break and it is good that he continues to involve in interesting projects.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Garagistas looks an interesting one. So his 6-month break no longer valid. Anyway, it is not like a mandatory break and it is good that he continues to involve in interesting projects.



There isn't any filming dates given for Garagistas yet - maybe next year?

I think Michael always intended to take a 6 month break from filming rather than all work?


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> The Screen Daily article states that Michael will be in Garagistas [emoji3] Fingers crossed that is accurate and is one of his next projects [emoji120]



Oh Yes looks interesting I've been hearing about it for a long time and then I stopped hearing about it and now again!


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> The Screen Daily article states that Michael will be in Garagistas [emoji3] Fingers crossed that is accurate and is one of his next projects [emoji120]


Thanks for pointing that out. I missed it. I'm glad they are still working on it.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> There isn't any filming dates given for Garagistas yet - maybe next year?
> 
> I think Michael always intended to take a 6 month break from filming rather than all work?


Yeah I think that too. Just no filming, script learning, prep work for 6 months. Just 'office'  work as well as house hunting, Ikea shopping, bottle of wine in the park drinking and baby making practice   ooh ooh so better add new bed testing....wait that comes under Ikea shopping.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I think that too. Just no filming, script learning, prep work for 6 months. Just 'office'  work as well as house hunting, Ikea shopping, bottle of wine in the park drinking and baby making practice   ooh ooh so better add new bed testing....wait that comes under Ikea shopping.



6-month break likely refers to no fixed commitment of filming. This would allow him to have a flexible timetable doing other stuff like attending film festivals as guest speaker etc. Of course it also gives him chances to do shopping, buy more clothes


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I think that too. Just no filming, script learning, prep work for 6 months. Just 'office'  work as well as house hunting, Ikea shopping, bottle of wine in the park drinking and baby making practice   ooh ooh so better add new bed testing....wait that comes under Ikea shopping.



Yes time to live a normal life and get his London house and domestic arrangements sorted [emoji3] Plus much more time for the lovebirds to spend together [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> 6-month break likely refers to no fixed commitment of filming. This would allow him to have a flexible timetable doing other stuff like attending film festivals as guest speaker etc. Of course it also gives him chances to do shopping, buy more clothes


Yeah, yeah of course, clothes are always good......or not...


----------



## FassbenderLover

I've never seen 2 people who are supposed to be together look so apart. Moreover, I thought they were private? Private couples don't pose for paps


----------



## Just Askin

Walking from a restaurant to a car is posing for paps? F..k me, that makes me a star cos I do that at least twice a week!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Walking from a restaurant to a car is posing for paps? F..k me, that makes me a star cos I do that at least twice a week!!!



Me too! And I manage to do it without grinning! LMAO [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Walking from a restaurant to a car is posing for paps? F..k me, that makes me a star cos I do that at least twice a week!!!



LOL if they were posing in those pics Michael was doing a photoshoot that night with Ridley Scott! Lol lol lol here we are through the looking glass in delusionland [emoji23]


----------



## artemis09

Not sure how I feel about the suede on him. That whole outfit looks like it would be hot for him, especially since it's warm in NYC. He looked better overall at the dinner in London. One of the few men who can pull off a t-shirt and jeans so well, haha.


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the suede on him. That whole outfit looks like it would be hot for him, especially since it's warm in NYC. He looked better overall at the dinner in London. One of the few men who can pull off a t-shirt and jeans so well, haha.



His London look was fine (it's been very hot here too) but I like him in the velvet/suede, he and Alicia were obviously dressing up for dinner in Nobu, so he was making an effort to look good [emoji3] I'm sure Nobu has air conditioning so it wouldn't have been hot inside.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the suede on him. That whole outfit looks like it would be hot for him, especially since it's warm in NYC. He looked better overall at the dinner in London. One of the few men who can pull off a t-shirt and jeans so well, haha.


Sure that posh restaurant as well as the cabs has air conditioning. Never keen on suede but I kind of like it. Think he's been in the heat since after Norway.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Sure that posh restaurant as well as the cabs has air conditioning. Never keen on suede but I kind of like it. Think he's been in the heat since after Norway.



Tbh i really like his outfit! It's obviously a different event/place from the one in which he was in London 2 days ago.. I like him everytime: I liked him in Sydney with the Banks t-shirt, I like him dapper like yesterday, I like him casual.. I think he doesn't really care about clothing but most of the time he is well dressed. I mean, maybe he's wearing nothing special but well


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> His London look was fine (it's been very hot here too) but I like him in the velvet/suede, he and Alicia were obviously dressing up for dinner in Nobu, so he was making an effort to look good [emoji3] I'm sure Nobu has air conditioning so it wouldn't have been hot inside.



Yeah I'm sure too!  I like this outfit on him.. I find it cool when he's so dapper since 90% of the times he's casual, and he's cool anyways [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## mchris55

Don't forget to buy those two tickets!!


----------



## Esizzle

Oh dear Michael is looking so handsome but someone needs to help him with his fashion sense!! Preferably not his girlfriend because her style is lacking too. Velvet dresses and suede shoes in NYC summer!!! At least Michael is looking well rested and relaxed. Looking forward to the press tour.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL private couples don't need paps. I wonder if the paps were camped outside already? Or they were called, but they're always called.
Well will he know not to wear suede in very hot weather. Come on now


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3418091
> View attachment 3418092



Nice! I keep thinking September is so far away but this movie is coming out in just 5 weeks or so!


----------



## carmencrem

I need to know who called the paps all the other tons of times Fassy was spotted alone (or with Scott, like last time) during these years, or with his gfs (Nicole, Zoe, madalina..). Oh now I got it, the paps are called only when he's with Alicia, otherwise they come without being called, right? Lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL @ stable loving relationship. I'd say that's a blind guess on the inside of whatever it is that they're in


----------



## carmencrem

this is the coolest thing.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, how many times has he been papped with AV compared with the others? The others are nothing to compared


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3418288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the coolest thing.


One of my absolute favourites of him.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL private couples don't need paps. I wonder if the paps were camped outside already? Or they were called, but they're always called.
> Well will he know not to wear suede in very hot weather. Come on now


They were at Nobu, a celeb "see and be seen hotspot." Not as much now as in prior years, but let's put it this way, the paps KNOW where that place is. This is not hard people.


----------



## carmencrem

Maybe he's more famous now? And Alicia is more famous than many of his exes too? And she's been with him for a longer time than Nicole and Madalina, for example (who lived in different countries, then..)?

And when he's dining with Ridley Scott or hanging out with his friends who calls the paps? Alicia, again? Alicia called the paps also in 2011, didn't you know? Weird.. She's a "nobody" without him, but she can call the paps whenever she wants, wherever she wants! So we need to change narrative line.. She's very famous. Unfortunately she forgot to call them in Nicaragua, Norway, France, Spain, Malta, Uruguay.. Bad job


----------



## mchris55

Steve Jobs.


----------



## mollie12

*Cha Cha Lopez* ‏@chachalopez666  16m16 minutes ago
I'm not mad at my 5 minute chat with Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander on the Williamsburg bridge just now... http://fb.me/1c3rgv2mM


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> One of my absolute favourites of him.



Yes.. I love it too


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> *Cha Cha Lopez* ‏@chachalopez666  16m16 minutes ago
> I'm not mad at my 5 minute chat with Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander on the Williamsburg bridge just now... http://fb.me/1c3rgv2mM



Weeeeh lucky gal!


----------



## FassbenderLover

If she was so famous she wouldn't need him or need to name drop so people know whos gf she is


----------



## carmencrem

In fact she doesn't name drop him. She's never done it, we have already talked about it, I don't want to do it again. I'm enjoying new pics and waiting for videos, so I don't have time to repeat things already said. You can go check on the previous pages of this thread, if you need it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> They were at Nobu, a celeb "see and be seen hotspot." Not as much now as in prior years, but let's put it this way, the paps KNOW where that place is. This is not hard people.


 Well if that's the cse then we all know why that place was chosen. I wonder if he had a choice in venue? Since he's so private and all
And here we go again for the zillionth time, he's with her and paps show up. He's alone and no one sees him for weeks, and lets not count the recent pics with Ridley. Now he's with her and viola! Paps again. But some wont see it that way


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> If she was so famous she wouldn't need him or need to name drop so people know whos gf she is


She didn't. She just went to eat at a restaurant with her boyfriend. No biggie.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> She didn't. She just went to eat at a restaurant with her boyfriend. No biggie.



If he's seen with Ridley it's okay, no worries. In that case he's not called the paps.  welcome through the looking glass babe!


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Well if that's the cse then we all know why that place was chosen. I wonder if he had a choice in venue? Since he's so private and all
> And here we go again for the zillionth time, he's with her and paps show up. He's alone and no one sees him for weeks, and lets not count the recent pics with Ridley. Now he's with her and viola! Paps again. But some wont see it that way


The paps were called.


----------



## carmencrem

Who called them last week with Ridley Scott?


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> They were at Nobu, a celeb "see and be seen hotspot." Not as much now as in prior years, but let's put it this way, the paps KNOW where that place is. This is not hard people.


So what your saying is the paps are usually at this really good restaurant cos lots of known people use it, cos it's a really good restaurant, so they wouldn't have called the paps cos they are already there. I see your point.


----------



## mchris55

Who was in the primary position? Who was the main subject of the gossip articles?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> So what your saying is the paps are usually at this really good restaurant cos lots of known people use it, cos it's a really good restaurant, so they wouldn't have called the paps cos they are already there. I see your point.



Confusion is the key


----------



## Just Askin

Pretty sure Michael would have been perfectly happy with a bag of chips from the local chipper, unfortunately don't think there's many decent ones outside of GB&Ireland and what a waste of his blue suede trousers and shoes that would have been.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Pretty sure Michael would have been perfectly happy with a bag of chips from the local chipper, unfortunately don't think there's many decent ones outside of GB&Ireland and what a waste of his blue suede trousers and shoes that would have been.



No way, he craved oysters. He's always craving oysters lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Maybe he's more famous now? And Alicia is more famous than many of his exes too? And she's been with him for a longer time than Nicole and Madalina, for example (who lived in different countries, then..)?
> 
> And when he's dining with Ridley Scott or hanging out with his friends who calls the paps? Alicia, again? Alicia called the paps also in 2011, didn't you know? Weird.. She's a "nobody" without him, but she can call the paps whenever she wants, wherever she wants! So we need to change narrative line.. She's very famous. Unfortunately she forgot to call them in Nicaragua, Norway, France, Spain, Malta, Uruguay.. Bad job



Exactly - Michael is more famous. Alicia is an Oscar winning actress. This relationship has been going on nearly 2 years, much longer than his exes, none of who were anywhere near as successful as Alicia. And most people think they are a very cute couple! [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Who was in the primary position? Who was the main subject of the gossip articles?


Bearing in mind we or on Fassbenders thread, what gossip articles?


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly - Michael is more famous. Alicia is an Oscar winning actress. This relationship has been going on nearly 2 years, much longer than his exes, none of who were anywhere near as successful as Alicia. And most people think they are a very cute couple! [emoji7]



Yes nobody knows there's so much ha¥e and jealousy around and I'm glad. 
Btw I love how they never said a single word about TLBO until now. I'm curious to see some interviews but I'm afraid we have to wait..


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Weeeeh lucky gal!


I live RIGHT THERE. God what a sad weekend to be out of town!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Bearing in mind we or on Fassbenders thread, what gossip articles?



I don't know, I don't care, I had just read the paps were always there, then I read that they called them.. That SHE* called them, sorry. While with Ridley.. Who called them? I can't understand.. Probably I prefer not to understand [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## artemis09

FassbenderLover said:


> Well if that's the cse then we all know why that place was chosen. I wonder if he had a choice in venue? Since he's so private and all
> And here we go again for the zillionth time, he's with her and paps show up. He's alone and no one sees him for weeks, and lets not count the recent pics with Ridley. Now he's with her and viola! Paps again. But some wont see it that way


I'm pretty sure I've read he's eaten there in the past (when he was rumored to be dating Naomi Campbell, I think) so it might be a favorite of his as well as a place to be seen, so either idea of the paps being called or them being there already to take photos is not inconceivable. Same for the dinner with Ridley, as he's eaten there in the past with Chiwetel Ejiofor and it's a well-known restaurant. The only thing strange about this whole situation is the way the articles write about them. It's way too "in-your-face" at times.


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've read he's eaten there in the past (when he was rumored to be dating Naomi Campbell, I think) so it might be a favorite of his as well as a place to be seen, so either idea of the paps being called or them being there already to take photos is not inconceivable. Same for the dinner with Ridley, as he's eaten there in the past with Chiwetel Ejiofor and it's a well-known restaurant. The only thing strange about this whole situation is the way the articles write about them. It's way too "in-your-face" at times.



I disagree. Neither Michael nor Alicia call paps. However I'm sure paps hang around outside in the hope of nabbing someone well known. 

Not sure what you mean by the articles being "strange"? Most people and media seem to find Michael and Alicia well matched and very cute together; why wouldn't they write about them in a positive way?


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Well if that's the cse then we all know why that place was chosen. I wonder if he had a choice in venue? Since he's so private and all
> And here we go again for the zillionth time, he's with her and paps show up. He's alone and no one sees him for weeks, and lets not count the recent pics with Ridley. Now he's with her and viola! Paps again. But some wont see it that way


Obviously there was some sort of pap lock down in Australia, because business is business. Work with Ridley or it affects future projects choosing Australia. Not hard to understand that and so why no pics whilst Fassbender was there. Finish Alien. Back in London. Less than 24 hrs he's spotted, no pics cos, well some people know how to conduct themselves when serving celebs or norms. Day n half later spotted in streets by few people, was asked and agreed to photo with one. That night, dinner at famous restaurant, papa always there, 30 seconds of shots, dozen or so posted. NY same thing. Why is it so hard to understand this?????


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've read he's eaten there in the past (when he was rumored to be dating Naomi Campbell, I think) so it might be a favorite of his as well as a place to be seen, so either idea of the paps being called or them being there already to take photos is not inconceivable. Same for the dinner with Ridley, as he's eaten there in the past with Chiwetel Ejiofor and it's a well-known restaurant. The only thing strange about this whole situation is the way the articles write about them. It's way too "in-your-face" at times.


I agree about the articles. Unfortunately the people in question have no say over what trash rags and gossip sites write.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Obviously there was some sort of pap lock down in Australia, because business is business. Work with Ridley or it affects future projects choosing Australia. Not hard to understand that and so why no pics whilst Fassbender was there. Finish Alien. Back in London. Less than 24 hrs he's spotted, no pics cos, well some people know how to conduct themselves when serving celebs or norms. Day n half later spotted in streets by few people, was asked and agreed to photo with one. That night, dinner at famous restaurant, papa always there, 30 seconds of shots, dozen or so posted. NY same thing. Why is it so hard to understand this?????



All these accusations on calling apps/ purposely went to famous venues are just excuses. Their refusal  to accept M&A are in a genuine loving relationship is the root cause. Of course they won't admit.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> When all the Fassbender/Vikander trash blogs have to turn into fashion police because they have run out of arguments.



LOL!  I wondered why there was so much attention and worry over the velvet... I knew it couldn't be due to concerns for their health...


----------



## carmencrem

Honestly the Daily Mail always writes bs or pathetic articles about everybody [emoji23] they do it with every couple, every possible couple and every famous person.. It's gossip, they gain attention with those articles. The funniest was that one about Michael in London with Ridley which said basically nothing, same for that one of Alicia going out of her hotel in New York few months ago, with Nicholas ghesquiere (LV designer), whom they thought was an unknown "pal".. Not to mention that one about the Trainspotting filming with McGregor and Jonny Lee Miller. They weren't even sure if in the pics they attached the actors where acting or not, but they just needed to post it.
They like telling stories.. It's gossip "journalism".


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> I live RIGHT THERE. God what a sad weekend to be out of town!


See where he was seen in Soho, by Borderlines. I walked past that spot twice a day for a year up until 2 wks ago. Life's a b.tch!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> All these accusations on calling apps/ purposely went to famous venues are just excuses. Their refusal  to accept M&A are in a genuine loving relationship is the root cause. Of course they won't admit.



Yes that's it.. We all know every celeb couple appear on the daily mail everytime it's possible, they love gossip.. We all know they dont need to call the paps and we all know it's the usual attempt to deny their relationship.. A bit annoying..


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> I live RIGHT THERE. God what a sad weekend to be out of town!



Are you serious???? Really??  Go back home how!!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> The Screen Daily article states that Michael will be in Garagistas [emoji3] Fingers crossed that is accurate and is one of his next projects [emoji120]


If Emmerson is the source,it should be accurate. This is probably his next project after Entering Hades.



Just Askin said:


> Walking from a restaurant to a car is posing for paps? F..k me, that makes me a star cos I do that at least twice a week!!!


If they were posing for paps,they would have walked hand in hand,and the PR stunt would have been incredible..  If they keep a low profile,knowing that they're being photographed,it obviously means that they can't stand each other.
Michael  looks very attentive,actually.




FassbenderLover said:


> LOL private couples don't need paps. *I wonder if the paps were camped outside already? *Or they were called, but they're always called.
> Well will he know not to wear suede in very hot weather. Come on now


Outside Nobu? Yes. But apparently they should avoid every restaurant and place they like because they can be possibly papped walking to their car.. and some people would be very disappointed..




carmencrem said:


> I need to know who called the paps all the other tons of times Fassy was spotted alone (or with Scott, like last time) during these years, or with his gfs (Nicole, Zoe, madalina..). Oh now I got it, the paps are called only when he's with Alicia, otherwise they come without being called, right? Lol


I posted some of those pics when nobody was supposed to recognize him without Vikander.



carmencrem said:


> Maybe he's more famous now? And Alicia is more famous than many of his exes too? And she's been with him for a longer time than Nicole and Madalina, for example (who lived in different countries, then..)?
> 
> And when he's dining with Ridley Scott or hanging out with his friends who calls the paps? Alicia, again? Alicia called the paps also in 2011, didn't you know? Weird.. *She's a "nobody" without him, *but she can call the paps whenever she wants, wherever she wants! So we need to change narrative line.. She's very famous. *Unfortunately she forgot to call them in Nicaragua, Norway, France, Spain, Malta, Uruguay.. Bad job*


She's a nobody without Fassbender,who is a nobody (he's not even recognized by the Daily Mail!),"box office poison"  but at the same time he's supposed to make her "relevant".. I mean,she would have never won her Oscar without this PR relationship.
I wanted to see  those pics.. when they were spending their contractual time together.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> If Emmerson is the source,it should be accurate. This is probably his next project after Entering Hades.
> 
> 
> If they were posing for paps,they would have walked hand in hand,and the PR stunt would have been incredible..  If they keep a low profile,knowing that they'ree being photographed,it obviously means that they can't stand each other.
> Michael  looks very attentive,actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Nobu? Yes. But apparently they should avoid every restaurant and place they like because they can be possibly papped walking to their car.. and some people would be very disappointed..
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some of those pics when nobody was supposed to recognize him without Vikander.
> 
> 
> She's a nobody without Fassbender,who is a nobody (he's not even recognized by the Daily Mail!),"box office poison"  but at the same he's supposed to make her "relevant".. I mean,she would have never won her Oscar without this PR relationship.
> I wanted to see those those pics.. when they were spending their contractual time together.



Darling, people need to find a different narrative line for the different occasions.. I can understand it. Sometimes A, other times B, other times A and B, but in the end C; then D but also A and in the end B with some influences by C again. 
It's okay, they can't find the truth, since they're very far from it. [emoji23]


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> *Cha Cha Lopez* ‏@chachalopez666  16m16 minutes ago
> I'm not mad at my 5 minute chat with Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander on the Williamsburg bridge just now... http://fb.me/1c3rgv2mM


That reminds me, I never got a chance to go on that bridge when I was staying in Brooklyn a few months back. Wouldn't have been a long walk, either. Pity.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Darling, people need to find a different narrative line for the different occasions.. I can understand it. Sometimes A, other times B, other times A and B, but in the end C; then D but also A and in the end B with some influences by C again.
> It's okay, they can't find the truth, since they're very far from it. [emoji23]



Still waiting for the answer about who called the paps a couple of days ago when Michael was with Ridley Scott. Curious after many days still can't figure out while this one immediately they seem to know the "answer".


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Still waiting for the answer about who called the paps a couple of days ago when Michael was with Ridley Scott. Curious after many days still can't figure out while this one immediately they seem to know the "answer".



10000% Ridley's wife  lol or Alicia!!!


----------



## mchris55

The answer was given.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> 10000% Ridley's wife  lol or Alicia!!!



How come the culprits are always the women ?! The men play the innocent lambs ?! Hahaha!


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> If Emmerson is the source,it should be accurate. This is probably his next project after Entering Hades.
> 
> 
> If they were posing for paps,they would have walked hand in hand,and the PR stunt would have been incredible..  If they keep a low profile,knowing that they're being photographed,it obviously means that they can't stand each other.
> Michael  looks very attentive,actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Outside Nobu? Yes. But apparently they should avoid every restaurant and place they like because they can be possibly papped walking to their car.. and some people would be very disappointed..
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some of those pics when nobody was supposed to recognize him without Vikander.
> 
> 
> She's a nobody without Fassbender,who is a nobody (he's not even recognized by the Daily Mail!),"box office poison"  but at the same time he's supposed to make her "relevant".. I mean,she would have never won her Oscar without this PR relationship.
> I wanted to see  those pics.. when they were spending their contractual time together.


Don't forget to buy those tickets!! 
Did you happen to catch the article about the "good friend" or as he is known in these parts "everyone knows he's a pig" in The Hollywood Reporter this week? Not his sad q and a rebuttal, but the article about his company's troubles. You may have heard some of the points before....
Keep trying to sell those tickets, power couple!!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Don't forget to buy those tickets!!
> Did you happen to catch the article about the "good friend" or as he is known in these parts "everyone knows he's a pig" in The Hollywood Reporter this week? Not his sad q and a rebuttal, but the article about his company's troubles. You may have heard some of the points before....
> Keep trying to sell those tickets, power couple!!


May I ask who you are referring to?
I know you are talking about the buying the tickets to TLBO in a snarky way but I geniunely do not think that the movie will make good money, at least in America. Which is a pity in my eyes because I have no doubt it is going to be a good movie.


----------



## mchris55

Harvey Weinstein. I called him a "good friend," someone else chose to refer to him as "everyone knows he's a pig."


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> May I ask who you are referring to?
> I know you are talking about the buying the tickets to TLBO in a snarky way but I geniunely do not think that the movie will make good money, at least in America. Which is a pity in my eyes because I have no doubt it is going to be a good movie.



Yes I can't understand what he has to do with this movie, Michael or this convo either.. 1000% off topic so I can't understand either


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Don't forget to buy those tickets!!
> Did you happen to catch the article about the "good friend" or as he is known in these parts "everyone knows he's a pig" in The Hollywood Reporter this week? Not his sad q and a rebuttal, but the article about his company's troubles. You may have heard some of the points before....
> Keep trying to sell those tickets, power couple!!


To be fair,I should have written: "everyone assumes that.. based on rumors..",rumors that have nothing to do with people whose careers are not related to him in any way. It's what I've always repeated here.  Yes,I've read that article. He's still supposed to pay for secret Oscar compaigns for movies that have nothing to do with his company,according to someone..  Why is this article relevant to the discussion?



mchris55 said:


> Harvey Weinstein. I called him a "good friend," someone else chose to refer to him as "everyone knows he's a pig."


Yes.. "good friend".. of course.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Harvey Weinstein. I called him a "good friend," someone else chose to refer to him as "everyone knows he's a pig."


What's that got to do with Fassbender?


----------



## mchris55

Yes.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>



Living through the looking glass is more difficult than what I thought. [emoji23] 
Btw let's talk about serious things.. Do you have the other pics from that day? He was sunburnt and very cool 
View attachment 3418439


----------



## carmencrem

Sorry the attachment doesn't work. I mean this one: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 do you have the others 2/3/4 from that day? I have them somewhere in my computer


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Harvey Weinstein. I called him a "good friend," someone else chose to refer to him as "everyone knows he's a pig."


Thanks that man is a pig for sure. I am glad Michael has not kept much of a professional relationship with him. I am not that happy with Michael's close relationship with Ridley Scott either after those racist comments but Michael really seems to enjoy working with him. I think Michael needs to explore more new comers in the industry and work with them.


----------



## Esizzle

carmencrem said:


> Sorry the attachment doesn't work. I mean this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have the others 2/3/4 from that day? I have them somewhere in my computer


There is a video of Michael from a few years back smoking ciggies and signing autographs. He looked so cool and badass! He used to be so carefree back then! I am on my phone right now so cant attach the video.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> There is a video of Michael from a few years back smoking ciggies and signing autographs. He looked so cool and badass! He used to be so carefree back then! I am on my phone right now so cant attach the video.



Yeah he was a bit younger too and a bit thrilled by his first approach to fame probably but very cute and lovely as always  now he's grown up but he's always the same person imo. Btw yes yes I know the video and everything but I had some pics too, I just can't find them, lost in the Fassbender-memory of my pc [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gingerglory

To be fair, Michael worked and is still working with plenty of new comers. That's what he does. Just look at his film IMDB. He is not someone who ONLY works with big name directors. He works with new directors before they become the established: Steve McQueen, Cary Fukunaga, John Maclean, Justin Kurzel, Lenny Abrahmson, Adam Smith. He speaks about the importance of working with new blood in many interviews. I'm sure he will continue working with new comers. One thing I like about Michael is that he has really good eyes to spot new talents and he is willing to take risk with them.


----------



## Allie28

http://www.people.com/article/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-new-york-city-romance


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-new-york-city-romance



Love how positively Michael and Alicia are regarded in the media [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-new-york-city-romance



Well people mag is always cooler than the daily mail! "Red-hot romance" is cooler than the usual stuff! [emoji7][emoji92]


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-new-york-city-romance


have to love the comments. That's how normal people react when they see these two together. And the comparison is stunning.


----------



## gingerglory

While seeing so many new trailers coming out from Comic-con today, I can't help feeling a little bit bad about AC not being there. What are Fox and Unisoft thinking?! Seriously!


----------



## Just Askin

Alicia's like  " chest looking buff, buttons ready to pop. Mmmm all mine !!! "


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> While seeing so many new trailers coming out from Comic-con today, I can't help feeling a little bit bad about AC not being there. What are Fox and Unisoft thinking?! Seriously!



Still waiting to know Something......


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> While seeing so many new trailers coming out from Comic-con today, I can't help feeling a little bit bad about AC not being there. What are Fox and Unisoft thinking?! Seriously!


Didn't they say something about it being too hard to stop it being copied or something about being worried it would be leaked before time?


----------



## mchris55

Hope those people will see the film!! Will we get instagram pics soon??


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> To be fair,I should have written: "everyone assumes that.. based on rumors..",rumors that have nothing to do with people whose careers are not related to him in any way. It's what I've always repeated here.  Yes,I've read that article. He's still supposed to pay for secret Oscar compaigns for movies that have nothing to do with his company,according to someone..  Why is this article relevant to the discussion?
> 
> 
> Yes.. "good friend".. of course.


You asked about him, as he is called in these parts, by some, "everyone knows he's a pig," recently in regards to Tulip Fever. I replied detailing some of his recent troubles with his company. Those troubles were detailed, with some others, in the THR article this week. I have no idea what article you are referring to.

I'm asked. I answer.

Sometimes.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Didn't they say something about it being too hard to stop it being copied or something about being worried it would be leaked before time?



I didn't know.. Really? 
Btw I need a second trailer or something new about AC.. Hope we'll get something soon


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I didn't know.. Really?
> Btw I need a second trailer or something new about AC.. Hope we'll get something soon


Yeah I definitely read something along those lines ages ago. Can't remember who or where though.


----------



## Just Askin

This was it
http://www.thewrap.com/20th-century-fox-pulls-out-of-comic-con-hall-h-presentation-exclusive/


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Oh dear Michael is looking so handsome but someone needs to help him with his fashion sense!! Preferably not his girlfriend because her style is lacking too. Velvet dresses and suede shoes in NYC summer!!! At least Michael is looking well rested and relaxed. Looking forward to the press tour.


I wish he would smile more and not look so grim. It was so nice to see him having fun at that dinner with Ridley. He looked so happy


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> I wish he would smile more and not look so grim. It was so nice to see him having fun at that dinner with Ridley. He looked so happy


His smile is the cutest part about him!


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> His smile is the cutest part about him!



And his eyes, his voice, his cheekbones....hajkhsdsdhds everything! I really want him to take better care of himself. Smoking and drinking is fun but it is not good for his looks and most importantly, his health.


----------



## carmencrem

Definitely the best part Yes


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

Teeth-spamming this forum is cool:


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> This was it
> http://www.thewrap.com/20th-century-fox-pulls-out-of-comic-con-hall-h-presentation-exclusive/



Thank you!  Btw I think they'll start promoting AC in few months.. Well, I mean..  This Autumn.. I hope they've planned something cool for it. It's coming out with Rogue One -which isn't a very good thing but I hope it won't affect AC so much- at Christmas time.. I still think it's going to be successful since loads of people have played/are playing the game and are pretty curious about it. The cast is one of the best I could imagine and so also Michael's/Marion's/Gleeson's/Irons' fans will be interested in it I'm not a player, so I've never played the game and I'm not good with play stations and stuff like that but that's why I'm interested maybe.
Movies made out of Video games are a bit *ugh* I don't know.. Some people say they're always bad, but I don't think this is the case of AC.. I didn't like Prince Of Persia very much, even if the cast was cool. I think it was because of the plot, a bit boring.. AC's plot is way cooooler and intriguing!


----------



## artemis09

I like his smile as well. When I saw him for the first time in one of his movies a few years back, his smile freaked the hell out of me at first because it's so huge, but it became endearing as time went by. I know people complain about how they're not perfectly white all the time, but I like the fact he doesn't seem to care too much about that.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> I like his smile as well. When I saw him for the first time in one of his movies a few years back, his smile freaked the hell out of me at first because it's so huge, but it became endearing as time went by. I know people complain about how they're not perfectly white all the time, but I like the fact he doesn't seem to care too much about that.



And I agree with you, he's normal.
I think he's a natural person. That's what attracts me the most. He's apparently really okay with himself, confident and everything. He is really cool. 
This was the scariest for me, love this one:


----------



## carmencrem

He'd be a good joker [emoji57]


----------



## artemis09

carmencrem said:


> And I agree with you, he's normal.
> I think he's a natural person. That's what attracts me the most. He's apparently really okay with himself, confident and everything. He is really cool.
> This was the scariest for me, love this one:
> View attachment 3418590


I still do not understand who decided this particular shot would be good for such an emotional scene. Still lovable, but he needed to tone it down that time, haha.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> I still do not understand who decided this particular shot would be good for such an emotional scene. Still lovable, but he needed to tone it down that time, haha.


hahaha that pic always makes me laugh. It was so scary/funny that it took me out of the scene lol


----------



## artemis09

kashlo said:


> hahaha that pic always makes me laugh. It was so scary/funny that it took me out of the scene lol


It did for me too, honestly, haha. I still love that scene overall and the movie is fun, but yes, I was taken aback when I first saw that. About his teeth, specifically, sometimes I wonder if he had braces as a kid. They're very straight.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-new-york-city-romance





> Although they've kept their romance mostly out of the spotlight..


They are forgetting the huge PR stunts with chefs and hotel managers.. 




mchris55 said:


> You asked about him, as he is called in these parts, by some, "everyone knows he's a pig," recently in regards to Tulip Fever. I replied detailing some of his recent troubles with his company. Those troubles were detailed, with some others, in the THR article this week. *I have no idea what article you are referring to.*
> 
> I'm asked. I answer.
> 
> Sometimes.


The Hollywood Reporter article. I didn't ask anything,actually. I already knew about his troubles,which are not very recent. The crazy theories that I've seen  in the past year look even more ridiculous. 



Just Askin said:


> This was it
> http://www.thewrap.com/20th-century-fox-pulls-out-of-comic-con-hall-h-presentation-exclusive/


I think there are also financial reasons. Anyway,it's not good for the movie.



carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3418522
> View attachment 3418523
> View attachment 3418524
> View attachment 3418525
> View attachment 3418526
> View attachment 3418527
> View attachment 3418530
> View attachment 3418531
> View attachment 3418533
> View attachment 3418535
> 
> Definitely the best part Yes


He smiles when Alicia is around.. Incredible. 



carmencrem said:


> Sorry the attachment doesn't work. I mean this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have the others 2/3/4 from that day? I have them somewhere in my computer









Talking about San Sebastian,Banderas dancing and Fassbender singing:


----------



## Londongirly

His smile is the worst thing about him. All that hard grining causes wrinkles and with the amount of alcohol he drinks it is just not good. Does he realize that just about every pic of him on the internet shows him with a glass of alcohol . If he's not drinking he always brings up having a glass wine.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Londongirly said:


> His smile is the worst thing about him. All that hard grining causes wrinkles and with the amount of alcohol he drinks it is just not good. Does he realize that just about every pic of him on the internet shows him with a glass of alcohol . If he's not drinking he always brings up having a glass wine.



Truly I'm amazed by the claims you made here. Every pic of him shows him with a glass of alcohol and always bringing up having a glass of wine???? Why do you think he has an alcohol problem? Aside from high days and holidays I'd say his alcohol intake is moderate, no more than most people's.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> They are forgetting the huge PR stunts with chefs and hotel managers..
> 
> 
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter article. I didn't ask anything,actually. I already knew about his troubles,which are not very recent. The crazy theories that I've seen  in the past year look even more ridiculous.
> 
> 
> I think there are also financial reasons. Anyway,it's not good for the movie.
> 
> 
> He smiles when Alicia is around.. Incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about San Sebastian,Banderas dancing and Fassbender singing:





Re the smiling pics, eh, yeah, he's still smiling. He keeps smiling through the insults  he probably doesn't know about the insults tho..
oh thank you!!! I love his voice, so deep. He can sing well, I read somewhere and I heard him saying he wanted to do a musical someday. I don't know if it was a joke lol. I remember when he sang "Twist and Shout" at that show and I found it funny, years later he recall it as an "embarrassing" moment. Btw I think he can sing pretty well and his best performance was that one in San Sebastián. Not bad the one with James McAvoy: the song was lovely, he was cool.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Truly I'm amazed by the claims you made here. Every pic of him shows him with a glass of alcohol and always bringing up having a glass of wine? Why do you think he has an alcohol problem? Aside from high days and holidays I'd say his alcohol intake is moderate, no more than most people's.



Yeah IA with you. 100%. He's not abstemious but surely not an alcoholic either. I see him with glasses of wine/beer only at parties and honestly way less than some years ago -I didn't find him exaggerated at that time either.. Honestly, I think he was enjoying himself but in a normal way-. I never heard anybody saying he had problems with alcohol or he was always drinking.. Not true. 
He loves his whiskey (I remember he saying he loved it in Scotland!) and beer etc but I don't think he was/is alcoholic... Like.. Not at all.. There's a difference between enjoying drinks and being alcoholic..  IA with you.


----------



## artemis09

Londongirly said:


> His smile is the worst thing about him. All that hard grining causes wrinkles and with the amount of alcohol he drinks it is just not good. Does he realize that just about every pic of him on the internet shows him with a glass of alcohol . If he's not drinking he always brings up having a glass wine.


I agree about hard grinning causing wrinkles, but he doesn't seem to care at all lol. As for the drinking, that's one thing about him that I always thought was over-exaggerated by people. Most of the time when he has alcohol it seems to be at parties/special occasions, which is not a huge deal to me since that's what people tend to do at parties, anyway. I don't think he's that much worse than the average person. Also....he's Irish, so I'm not expecting him to be a lightweight, haha.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> I agree about hard grinning causing wrinkles, but he doesn't seem to care at all lol. As for the drinking, that's one thing about him that I always thought was over-exaggerated by people. Most of the time when he has alcohol it seems to be at parties/special occasions, which is not a huge deal to me since that's what people tend to do at parties, anyway. I don't think he's that much worse than the average person. Also....he's Irish, so I'm not expecting him to be a lightweight, haha.



THIS. 100% agree. 

I think smiling causes wrinkles too. It's bad but it's okay at the same time, it's life, he's a very natural person. 
Then, I think wrinkles just make him charming. Well, I'm not saying I want him to look like Keith Richards in a few years.

Re alcohol I totally agree: of course he loves his drinks etc but he's not always drinking. I saw him many times with glasses of something.. So what? He was at some parties (1), it's normal to have drinks (2). if everytime  I go to a party people take pics of me with wine and beer then they'll think I'm an alcoholic? No. It's different. It depends on the context, and I don't see anything weird in his "relationship" with alcohol. Nothing different from many other average people... I'm not saying he doesn't like to drink, just that I don't see it as a big deal at all!


----------



## Esizzle

Londongirly said:


> His smile is the worst thing about him. All that hard grining causes wrinkles and with the amount of alcohol he drinks it is just not good. Does he realize that just about every pic of him on the internet shows him with a glass of alcohol . If he's not drinking he always brings up having a glass wine.


I think his wrinkles are more a result of smoking than smiling. Smoking is the worst thing he can do for his skin and unfortunately, he keeps doing it. As for drinking, there is nothing wrong with it IMO as long as he can handle it and keep it under control. Irish people definitely know how to drink!


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> I think his wrinkles are more a result of smoking than smiling. Smoking is the worst thing he can do for his skin and unfortunately, he keeps doing it. As for drinking, there is nothing wrong with it IMO as long as he can handle it and keep it under control. Irish people definitely know how to drink!



Yeah and I also read he was trying to quit smoking and vaping now.. Which i don't know if it's true but it's anyway worth it to post: http://www.vapor-news.com/2016/02/19/6-celebs-who-changed-to-vaping/ // http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...vapes-but-are-they-safe-or-a-con-9176037.html
I don't remember which was the last time I saw him smoking.. Tbh.. At the GG with Gerald B? Or.. Maybe another time during the last years? I think he's calmed down a bit with smoke of cigarettes but I don't know, I'm not living with him unfortunately for me so I can't tell you for sure  lol 

Btw nothing against it.. I do smoke cigarettes sometimes so it doesn't disturb me at all as long as he is careful and maintain low-average is daily number of cigarettes. It's bad for voice, teeth, skin.. But it's not a bad thing itself, I think it's normal  I'm not his mother, not going to judge him if he likes to smoke or to have 2 drinks as long as he knows how to handle it and not to lose control. It's ok


----------



## pearlyqueen

Enjoying a drink is part of the Irish culture but most Irish people drink alcohol in moderation unless it's a special occasion, like people from other countries. I'd say Michael is the same, he's not boozing when he's filming or working and he doesn't look drunk in photos, nor does he have a reputation for being a hard drinker. Yes he enjoys letting his hair down at parties and weddings etc but that's the same as most of us. Like most things in life, alcohol is fine in moderation. If he drank too much it would show in him physically too; he would put on weight or look bloated and puffy. He enjoys food as well but clearly doesn't overindulge as he has a very lean figure, no excess body fat.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Enjoying a drink is part of the Irish culture but most Irish people drink alcohol in moderation unless it's a special occasion, like people from other countries. I'd say Michael is the same, he's not boozing when he's filming or working and he doesn't look drunk in photos, nor does he have a reputation for being a hard drinker. Yes he enjoys letting his hair down at parties and weddings etc but that's the same as most of us. Like most things in life, alcohol is fine in moderation. If he drank too much it would show in him physically too; he would put on weight or look bloated and puffy. He enjoys food as well but clearly doesn't overindulge as he has a very lean figure, no excess body fat.



Oh exactly! Well he smoked/smokes and drank/drinks sometimes (in an average way, I'd say).. He's doing nothing bad, I see it as a normal dude's normal life, he's not an alcoholic nor a druggie.. So..  then I think he's calmed down a lot, obviously getting older/mature/wiser, it's a natural process of life. Psychologically and physically. 

Then, re his wrinkles.. Well it's normal he has wrinkles, he's not in his 20s anymore. Of course smoking doesn't help, but it doesn't mean that smoking ruined his skin that much. He's pale and his skin is super delicate (he can't even get tanned ) so it's obvious he (like 90% of redhead people) has a tendency of having more wrinkles.. + he smiles a lot and makes a lot of different facial expressions (acting doesn't help obviously!). 
And most of all, hey, the man is still cool and beautiful and sexy and amazing but he's 39, not 19! It's normal


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Enjoying a drink is part of the Irish culture but most Irish people drink alcohol in moderation unless it's a special occasion, like people from other countries. I'd say Michael is the same, he's not boozing when he's filming or working and he doesn't look drunk in photos, nor does he have a reputation for being a hard drinker. Yes he enjoys letting his hair down at parties and weddings etc but that's the same as most of us. Like most things in life, alcohol is fine in moderation. If he drank too much it would show in him physically too; he would put on weight or look bloated and puffy. He enjoys food as well but clearly doesn't overindulge as he has a very lean figure, no excess body fat.



We don't have direct insider info about his drinking, foods consumption or daily routine habits. However from his good reputation at work, lean body shape, no bloated tummy , he sure practices disciplines and restraints. For example he loves to eat oyster doesn't mean he eats it all the times in  large quantity


----------



## kashlo

Londongirly said:


> His smile is the worst thing about him. All that hard grining causes wrinkles and with the amount of alcohol he drinks it is just not good. Does he realize that just about every pic of him on the internet shows him with a glass of alcohol . If he's not drinking he always brings up having a glass wine.



Every pic of him on the internet shows him with a glass of alcohol? You make him sound like an alcoholic. I'm sure Michael drinks a lot but I don't think he drinks so much that it is problematic. If he did, there is no way he would be able to work so hard and do the kind of work that he does.
With regards to smoking however, there is no denying that it is bad. In this day and age any educated person should not be making excuses for smoking and I know Michael is aware of the harmful effects. He has said in the past that he should quit smoking. But it is hard to give these things up once you get started so I can't judge him too much. I just hope he is trying


----------



## Just Askin

Wow offensive comments much?? I guess us Irish are labelled drinkers much like Americans are labelled supersize-me-McDonald eaters. Called stereo typing and kids are taught not to do that in school. 
Pretty sure Michael enjoys a drink like lots of adults across the world. As several members have said, if he always had a drink in his hand I don't think he'd be doing as well as he is in his life.


----------



## Morgane

Morgane said:


> They are forgetting the huge PR stunts with chefs and hotel managers..


They also forgot to add the release date..



carmencrem said:


> Yeah IA with you. 100%. He's not abstemious but surely not an alcoholic either. I* see him with glasses of wine/beer only at parties and honestly way less than some years ago -I didn't find him exaggerated at that time either.. Honestly, I think he was enjoying himself but in a normal way-. *I never heard anybody saying he had problems with alcohol or he was always drinking.. Not true.
> He loves his whiskey (I remember he saying he loved it in Scotland!) and beer etc but I don't think he was/is alcoholic... Like.. Not at all.. There's a difference between enjoying drinks and being alcoholic..  IA with you.


This.



Selayang430 said:


> We don't have direct insider info about his drinking, foods consumption or daily routine habits. *However from his good reputation at work, lean body shape, no bloated tummy , he sure practices disciplines and restraints*. For example he loves to eat oyster doesn't mean he eats it all the times in  large quantity


As pearlyqueen already said,he doesn't have a reputation of being a hard drinker. There are always a lot of rumors when actors  have a drinking problem. He should stop smoking.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Wow offensive comments much?? I guess us Irish are labelled drinkers much like Americans are labelled supersize-me-McDonald eaters. Called stereo typing and kids are taught not to do that in school.
> Pretty sure Michael enjoys a drink like lots of adults across the world. As several members have said, if he always had a drink in his hand I don't think he'd be doing as well as he is in his life.



I wonder how many people who think the Irish are heavy boozers have ever set foot in Ireland? Half my family are Irish, I'm an Irish citizen come to think of it! None of usvare heavy drinkers. We like to let our hair down when celebrating or special times but that's it. From what I've seen of Michael he's exactly the same and he normally doesn't drink alcohol during the day and has wine with his evening meals. Hardly over indulging!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Yeah and I also read he was trying to quit smoking and vaping now.. Which i don't know if it's true but it's anyway worth it to post: http://www.vapor-news.com/2016/02/19/6-celebs-who-changed-to-vaping/ // http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...vapes-but-are-they-safe-or-a-con-9176037.html
> I don't remember which was the last time I saw him smoking.. Tbh.. At the GG with Gerald B? Or.. Maybe another time during the last years? I think he's calmed down a bit with smoke of cigarettes but I don't know, I'm not living with him unfortunately for me so I can't tell you for sure  lol
> 
> Btw nothing against it.. I do smoke cigarettes sometimes so it doesn't disturb me at all as long as he is careful and maintain low-average is daily number of cigarettes. It's bad for voice, teeth, skin.. But it's not a bad thing itself, I think it's normal  I'm not his mother, not going to judge him if he likes to smoke or to have 2 drinks as long as he knows how to handle it and not to lose control. It's ok


Omg I sincerely hope not...people who vape are invariably total douchebags


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Omg I sincerely hope not...people who vape are invariably total douchebags


Lol the serious ex smokers have those big tank things attached and the trendy ones constantly smell like a bag of sweets with the fruity smoke. Either way better than the real thing. Hate smoking. But that's my choice. Wish he would give up.


----------



## artemis09

aprilmayjune said:


> Omg I sincerely hope not...people who vape are invariably total douchebags


I see a lot of them around my work and the clouds of smoke surrounding them are one of the most obnoxious things ever.


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> Lol the serious ex smokers have those big tank things attached and the trendy ones constantly smell like a bag of sweets with the fruity smoke. Either way better than the real thing. Hate smoking. But that's my choice. Wish he would give up.


I agree, it's a better alternative. I grew up with a lot of smokers, so it's not the most bothersome thing for me, but at least for his health, it would be wise to quit now. Easier said than done, however.


----------



## aprilmayjune

artemis09 said:


> I agree, it's a better alternative. I grew up with a lot of smokers, so it's not the most bothersome thing for me, but at least for his health, it would be wise to quit now. Easier said than done, however.


There are SEVERAL vape stores in Williamsburg...I wonder if they hit any of them up


----------



## Just Askin

Astounded to see how many views this thread gets. So even though he's supposedly in a pretend relationship with a horrible woman, his teeth are rank, his skin is wrinkled, his fashion sense is dyer and he's a raging alcoholic....old Mikey babe is still pulling 'em in.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Astounded to see how many views this thread gets. So even though he's supposedly in a pretend relationship with a horrible woman, his teeth are rank, his skin is wrinkled, his fashion sense is dyer and he's a raging alcoholic....old Mikey babe is still pulling 'em in.



[emoji57][emoji1305][emoji7]


----------



## miss clare

Esizzle said:


> His smile is the cutest part about him!



This appeared in a Sunday edition of a Toronto paper in 2014.


----------



## miss clare

carmencrem said:


> And I agree with you, he's normal.
> I think he's a natural person. That's what attracts me the most. He's apparently really okay with himself, confident and everything. He is really cool.
> This was the scariest for me, love this one:
> View attachment 3418590


There was an interview of Cary Fukunaga during Jane Eyre promotion where he was asked if he considered using prosthetics for Michael to ugly him up, and Cary Fukunaga laughingly replied, no because he thinks Michael is ugly, and he doesn't get what everyone is raving about. The interviewer rode on the joke and said "he's hedious, isn't he?", and Fukunaga replied, "yeah, all those teeth".


----------



## Just Askin

miss clare said:


> There was an interview of Cary Fukunaga during Jane Eyre promotion where he was asked if he considered using prosthetics for Michael to ugly him up, and Cary Fukunaga laughingly replied, no because he thinks Michael is ugly, and he doesn't get what everyone is raving about. The interviewer rode on the joke and said "he's hedious, isn't he?", and Fukunaga replied, "yeah, all those teeth".


Here's that interview. They discuss the subjectivity of looks. Funny comments.
http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/188...sbender-judi-dench’s-shadow-puppetry-and-more


----------



## carmencrem

Hahaha thank you for reminding me of this!


----------



## mchris55

miss clare said:


> There was an interview of Cary Fukunaga during Jane Eyre promotion where he was asked if he considered using prosthetics for Michael to ugly him up, and Cary Fukunaga laughingly replied, no because he thinks Michael is ugly, and he doesn't get what everyone is raving about. The interviewer rode on the joke and said "he's hedious, isn't he?", and Fukunaga replied, "yeah, all those teeth".


Very funny!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia start press today for TLBO - beautiful pic of them both [emoji7][emoji7]




https://instagram.com/p/BIP5qfrBWeP/


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia start press today for TLBO - beautiful pic of them both [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3419116
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BIP5qfrBWeP/



OMG!!! Beautiful, look at them, how cute! And his smile[emoji7] and that poster! I can't wait to see videos/movie/clips awwhg!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> OMG!!! Beautiful, look at them, how cute! And his smile[emoji7] and that poster! I can't wait to see videos/movie/clips awwhg!



They look soooo happy [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> They look soooo happy [emoji2][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



[emoji91][emoji258] radiant [emoji272][emoji274]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia start press today for TLBO - beautiful pic of them both [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3419116
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BIP5qfrBWeP/


They look really happy to be doing this together. Feel like I've been waiting for this for sooooo long. Here we go.....


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> [emoji91][emoji258] radiant [emoji272][emoji274]



Want the poster ! Love how they kiss ! Hahaha!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Want the poster ! Love how they kiss ! Hahaha!



Me too!!! Look at how radiant they are, he looks so fresh and she's so beautiful. Let's hope to have a clip before his interview at Fallon's show!!


----------



## carmencrem

!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3419385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Aww, everyone loves this couple [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Aww, everyone loves this couple [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️



They're super lovely today, yes people really liked them and the movie. I'm very very happy! [emoji4][emoji1305][emoji123][emoji7]

Look at his arm hehe


----------



## mchris55

Yes.

Where's Rachel? I hope she brings the hot retiring Bond to the premiere.


----------



## kashlo

And so it begins. Can't wait to see the rest of the circus!


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> And so it begins. Can't wait to see the rest of the circus!


Circus yes, but also oddly, very premature. The film is out five weeks from now. I know that there are holidays to factor in and August vacations, but this whole thing seems REALLY premature. It's WAY to early AND the film has an awful release date. SMH. Does Disney not believe? And when you add the obvious marketing plan...horrible.

Even if they delay the release of the junket interviews, they did this opposite Comic Con ...really?

And please don't tell me it's not the same audience. I know. This is for a smaller audience FIVE weeks a away, this is not counter programming.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> And so it begins. Can't wait to see the rest of the circus!


 Circus indeed. Surprised he's promoting so early. AC is the one I'm anxious to see


----------



## kashlo

Yeah the timing is odd :/


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Circus indeed. Surprised he's promoting so early. AC is the one I'm anxious to see


AC and TAU. I could care less about Weightless, I am not a Malick fan.


----------



## Esizzle

Michael is looking so good and fresh! Love it! I agree with the odd timing of the movie promotions. I know they have to factor in schedules and will release some of the junket videos closer to the release date but still its odd timing. I am not complaining since Michael looks so good!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> AC and TAU. I could care less about Weightless, I am not a Malick fan.


I am keeping my fingers crossed that there is a screening of TAU at the TIFF talk Michael is supposed to attend. Never liked Malick;s idea of movie making so I have no interest in weightless either


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> Michael is looking so good and fresh! Love it! I agree with the odd timing of the movie promotions. I know they have to factor in schedules and will release some of the junket videos closer to the release date but still its odd timing. I am not complaining since Michael looks so good!



Yeah Alicia has to finish Submergence and the Bourne's press tour in Asia, then she has to start Euphoria.. So her schedule is pretty full. That's why they're doing the press now, hoping the movie is going to Venice FF tho!

Re Michael yes he's absolutely gorgeous today! As always btw [emoji7]


----------



## mchris55

Sure.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Yeah Alicia has to finish Submergence and the Bourne's press tour in Asia, then she has to start Euphoria.. So her schedule is pretty full. That's why they're doing the press now, hoping the movie is going to Venice FF tho!
> 
> Re Michael yes he's absolutely gorgeous today! As always btw [emoji7]


Would be great (especially for you) if it goes to Venice. Agree things are very exciting and busy for Vikander right now. Good planning  coming into play.I'm sure the break from filming will do him good. He is glowing alongside Vikander in today's pics. He gives us so much joy through his work, it's nice to see him so happy in his real life .


----------



## mollie12

https://twitter.com/patrickstoner/status/757237570698903552

Same guy who was mentioned a couple days ago.  Said MF was very gracious in the interview. And he's under embargo, so he can't give his own opinion on TLBO, but did say "the women I saw it with literally all ran to the restroom afterwards wiping away tears."


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Would be great (especially for you) if it goes to Venice. Agree things are very exciting and busy for Vikander right now. Good planning  coming into play.I'm sure the break from filming will do him good. He is glowing alongside Vikander in today's pics. He gives us so much joy through his work, it's nice to see him so happy in his real life .



Yes, yes! I'm very happy to see him radiant  he's been busy working for such a long time, now he deserves this break (and during this "break" he's promoting TLBO, AC, TAU and Weightless? What a break lol.. But yes, it's a kind of break!)
I really hope for VFF, maybe they're planning a screening even if the movie won't be a competitor.. Would be amazing!


----------



## Esizzle

Where is Rachel Weisz through all these promotions? Hate to say this on Fassbender's thread but she is the person I am most looking forward to in TLBO! lol


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> Where is Rachel Weisz through all these promotions? Hate to say this on Fassbender's thread but she is the person I am most looking forward to in TLBO! lol



Maybe she's busy filming? I don't know... I think she'll attend to the premieres tho... I think yes


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> https://twitter.com/patrickstoner/status/757237570698903552
> 
> Same guy who was mentioned a couple days ago.  Said MF was very gracious in the interview. And he's under embargo, so he can't give his own opinion on TLBO, but did say "the women I saw it with literally all ran to the restroom afterwards wiping away tears."



Thank you so much!
Again .. Fassbinder ok, no worries. 

I'm pretty sure I'll drown in my own tears too. But it's okay, I love emotional stories.


----------



## mollie12

That new poster propped up in the junket interview is very "The Notebook".  LOL.  They should be targeting the same demographic that are fans of that movie, so it makes sense.


----------



## carmencrem

Well... I think the poster is a bit Notebook-style but this story is way more original/psychological.
Nothing against the notebook but the story was way different... 
When I saw the poster I thought the same tho.. I want to see the poster! It looks like Michael is wearing a vest or something.. He has sleeves, but his back is bare..


----------



## carmencrem

Gosh I know it's 100% off topic but o wish I could see Man on a Motorcycle. I have given up since the beginning but sometimes I still think about it.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Well... I think the poster is a bit Notebook-style but this story is way more original/psychological.
> Nothing against the notebook but the story was way different...
> When I saw the poster I thought the same tho.. I want to see the poster! It looks like Michael is wearing a vest or something.. He has sleeves, but his back is bare..



Don't think it is 'notebook '. That kissing and hugging  position is not notebook's exclusive property. Saw many movie / tv couples kissed like this.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Don't think it is 'notebook '. That kissing and hugging  position is not notebook's exclusive property. Saw many movie / tv couples kissed like this.



Yeah! The notebook "stole" it from other old movies.. There are plenty of scenes like that  I didn't enjoy the Notebook very much. I found it cute when I was a teenager but then I started finding it a bit boring.. The story was very "banal" and I didn't like the actors very much. Sweet, but nothing special or emotional. A bit too "magic"..


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Gosh I know it's 100% off topic but o wish I could see Man on a Motorcycle. I have given up since the beginning but sometimes I still think about it.


I once asked the producer in person. She said something like "have to talk with John and they will try to get it online." That's back in 2012 lol.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I once asked the producer in person. She said something like "have to talk with John and they will try to get it online." That's back in 2012 lol.



Lol really? I should ask again!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Well... I think the poster is a bit Notebook-style but this story is way more original/psychological.
> Nothing against the notebook but the story was way different...
> When I saw the poster I thought the same tho.. I want to see the poster! It looks like Michael is wearing a vest or something.. He has sleeves, but his back is bare..


Probably this outfit. Back of the waistcoat is beige so looks like flesh.


----------



## carmencrem

Hahaha forgive me I zoomed the pic! It looks like a ball, not a normal "back".. So yeah it's a jacket or something lol


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Yeah *Alicia has to finish Submergence and the Bourne's press tour in Asia, then she has to start Euphoria.. *So her schedule is pretty full. That's why they're doing the press now, hoping the movie is going to Venice FF tho!
> 
> Re Michael yes he's absolutely gorgeous today! As always btw


Yes,I don't think she can do promotion in August. Anyway,they will release the interviews closer to the release date,so it's not a problem.



mollie12 said:


> That new poster propped up in the junket interview is very "The Notebook".  LOL.  They should be targeting the same demographic that are fans of that movie, so it makes sense.


I think it's a smart move,honestly. The release date is the real problem.



carmencrem said:


> Yeah! The notebook "stole" it from other old movies.. There are plenty of scenes like that  I didn't enjoy the Notebook very much. I found it cute when I was a teenager but then I started finding it a bit boring.. The story was very "banal" and I didn't like the actors very much. Sweet, but nothing special or emotional. A bit too "magic"..


I actually liked Gosling and McAdams. I think they elevated the material.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> That's the reason. I don't think she can do promotion in August. Anyway,they will release the interviews closer to the release date,so it's not a problem.
> 
> 
> I think it's a smart move,honestly. The release date is the real problem.
> 
> 
> I actually liked Gosling and McAdams. I think they elevated the material.



Of course they did... Gosling is a big "?" For me. I saw all of his movies and I liked him a lot in Lars, Blue V and The Believer. I don't like McAdams very much as an actress, I prefer her as a person and she's a beauty. The story was not my kind of story, well... It would have been if it was a bit more original tbh. But I did appreciated it at that time; if I see it on TV I watch it.. But.. :/ I didn't like very much some parts.. A bit banal.

re the interviews yeah they'll be released by the end of August, right? I just hope we're having a clip before Michael's interview at Fallon's show on Tuesday! 

Re the release date... Let me just say fingers crossed!


----------



## Morgane

2009





























2010


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Of course they did... Gosling is a big "?" For me. I saw all of his movies and I liked him a lot in Lars, Blue V and The Believer. I don't like McAdams very much as an actress, I prefer her as a person and she's a beauty. The story was not my kind of story, well... It would have been if it was a bit more original tbh. But I did appreciated it at that time; if I see it on TV I watch it.. But.. :/ I didn't like very much some parts.. A bit banal.
> 
> *re the interviews yeah they'll be released by the end of August, right?* I just hope we're having a clip before Michael's interview at Fallon's show on Tuesday!
> 
> Re the release date... Let me just say fingers crossed!


Yes  I think they will show the trailer.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010



I can't even write in words how incredibly insanely handsome he is.


----------



## girlwhowaited

carmencrem said:


> Gosh I know it's 100% off topic but o wish I could see Man on a Motorcycle. I have given up since the beginning but sometimes I still think about it.


I wish they would release it along with Pitch Black Heist, maybe as a bonus feature with Slow West. The director did say last year we would get to see it.


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> I wish they would release it along with Pitch Black Heist, maybe as a bonus feature with Slow West. The director did say last year we would get to see it.


Yeah, that's what I always wished when they released Slow West DVD. I thought it would be so cool for his fans that they get PBH and Man on a Motorcycle as a bonus. I guess it's just too good to be true. lol.


----------



## JaneWT

For the vast majority of us who are having to work whilst these Buzzfeed/Entertainment weekly online chats are taking place - please, someone, tell me that transcripts will be available afterwards!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> For the vast majority of us who are having to work whilst these Buzzfeed/Entertainment weekly online chats are taking place - please, someone, tell me that transcripts will be available afterwards!



Sure! X


----------



## gingerglory

GMA interview


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> GMA interview



Can't wait to see it! I don't know when it's gonna be aired [emoji4]


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Can't wait to see it! I don't know when it's gonna be aired [emoji4]


I guess it will be near the film release date. They have pretty tight press schedule today. Buzzfeed live is about to start.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I guess it will be near the film release date. They have pretty tight press schedule today. Buzzfeed live is about to start.



I'm ready. [emoji1305][emoji57][emoji173]️


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> I guess it will be near the film release date. They have pretty tight press schedule today. Buzzfeed live is about to start.


Does anyone have a link to this?


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone have a link to this?



https://m.facebook.com/BuzzFeedEntertainment/ it should start... Now..


----------



## carmencrem

Here it is! They're so very cute and funny  Michael is lovely https://m.facebook.com/BuzzFeedEntertainment/


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Here it is! They're so very cute and funny  Michael is lovely https://m.facebook.com/BuzzFeedEntertainment/


that how to stop hiccup lesson, LOL


----------



## carmencrem

Here are some lovely pics  look at their smiles [emoji7][emoji57]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Thought this one deserved it's own post!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Link not working so i'll swap it with this for now


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Thought this one deserved it's own post!!!



YES!!!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> http://www.gettyimages.de/ereignis/celebrity-sightings-in-new-york-city-july-25-2016-591542931 Some nice one of Alicia too,



The link doesnt work for me!


----------



## Just Askin

This man is killing me today...


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> The link doesnt work for me!


Gonna try later. Will just change post for now....I know...another pic lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> This man is killing me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420291
> View attachment 3420293



*dead*
[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## gingerglory

This one also. He is the boss


----------



## gingerglory

Oops, Sorry, Just Askin, I just saw you posted the same pic. My bad.


----------



## Selayang430

Love this ! Like big boss !


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> Oops, Sorry, Just Askin, I just saw you posted the same pic. My bad.


The more the merrier as far as i'm concerned


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> that how to stop hiccup lesson, LOL



Alicia said she tried but.......lol


----------



## carmencrem

I can't with those two---!! Trying to act normally but always looking at each other! They couldn't help [emoji23][emoji7] especially Michael, he was so cute and happy! 
And that moment when Derek said Alicia was clearly "the one" to play Isabel and looked at Michael and Michael was like "that's correct!" all smiling. 
I am so happy to see him fresh and radiant!

"There'll be lots of goats' milking on the DVDs extras!" Lol he was so sad Derek cut the scene in which he was milking the goat [emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3420301
> View attachment 3420302
> 
> I can't with those two---!! Trying to act normally but always looking at each other! They couldn't help [emoji23][emoji7] especially Michael, he was so cute and happy!
> And that moment when Derek said Alicia was clearly "the one" to play Isabel and looked at Michael and Michael was like "that's correct!" all smiling.
> I am so happy to see him fresh and radiant!
> 
> "There'll be lots of goats' milking on the DVDs extras!" Lol he was so sad Derek cut the scene in which he was milking the goat [emoji23]



Awww, they were so cute here today . Derek said it was "destiny" Alicia got the part of Isabel.....how right he is! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Michael being an adorable dork [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## mollie12

And according to MF, Alien: Covenant is much scarier and more of a horror film than Prometheus. http://collider.com/michael-fassbender-alien-covenant-prometheus


----------



## Just Askin

How can you not love this couple...?


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> And according to MF, Alien: Covenant is much scarier and more of a horror film than Prometheus. http://collider.com/michael-fassbender-alien-covenant-prometheus


LOL, these two. Adorkable!


----------



## carmencrem

Guys guys guys! They replied to 3 of my questions! The one for Michael was "what do you have in common with Tom?" And he replied "loyalty"! Uuuuh[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## FassbenderLover

The Q&A with Derek was so boring, I didn't get half of what they were saying. I dosed off listening to her


----------



## carmencrem

they are so incredibly cute I can't --- [emoji7][emoji178][emoji24][emoji7][emoji178][emoji24][emoji7][emoji178][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Guys guys guys! They replied to 3 of my questions! The one for Michael was "what do you have in common with Tom?" And he replied "loyalty"! Uuuuh[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Yay Carmen! Loyalty .... So lovely [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Too funny


----------



## gingerglory

FassbenderLover said:


> The Q&A with Derek was so boring, I didn't get half of what they were saying. I dosed off listening to her


Are we gonna start the circle again? Seems your comment about that interview is only about her being boring so why just posting it at her thread? Also try answer questions in a second language by yourself sometimes. See how great and interesting you sound.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> The Q&A with Derek was so boring, I didn't get half of what they were saying. I dosed off listening to her


Was it?? I didn't watch it. I guess I don't have to, lol!!
Don't forget to buy those tickets!! Tickets, as in plural!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Selayang430

Most memorable moment from the set . Unfortunately  it was cut


----------



## Just Askin

Lol Fassbender fans that don't watch a live interview, when we haven't had one for so long. That added to the fact you can't watch his films . I really feel for you...here...with love...stay happy..


----------



## mchris55

Happy MF fan here (Hi!!!) who can also say I don't care about Weightless either. Adults make their own decisions. Proudly. Funny, how no one cares that I don't give a blank about the Malick film.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Most memorable moment from the set . Unfortunately  it was cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420372



This was his reply to me!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm so so so so so happy right now! They were so lovely and funny! Did you see their favourite songs and foods?


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> This was his reply to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so so so so so happy right now! They were so lovely and funny! Did you see their favourite songs and foods?


He's such an eighties geezer, Mr smooth. Very sad he don't like Irish stew, cos he ain't tasted mine yet. Loves a strong cuppa though, builders brew. I'd have to fight him over meeting Jesus though, cos that would be my choice too and I'm gonna need a lot of time to chat.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> He's such an eighties geezer, Mr smooth. Very sad he don't like Irish stew, cos he ain't tasted mine yet. Loves a strong cuppa though, builders brew. I'd have to fight him over meeting Jesus though, cos that would be my choice too and I'm gonna need a lot of time to chat.



Stew isn't for everyone, even if you're Irish. He likes a full Irish for breakfast though, black pudding and all to go with the builders brew [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

This couple is toooo much. (one of their favourite songs at the moment)


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Stew isn't for everyone, even if you're Irish. He likes a full Irish for breakfast though, black pudding and all to go with the builders brew [emoji3]


Making me hungry.


----------



## carmencrem

http://m.eonline.com/videos/250893/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-couple-up-in-new-flick beautiful interview for TLBO! Look at them look at how brilliant they look. Michael is beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Super funny! His laughter [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## mchris55

Where's Paula?


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Super funny! His laughter [emoji23][emoji7]



Love this - want to see the whole interview! They are so adorable laughing together[emoji7][emoji177][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Look at how they look at each other! Hahahahaha Michael always making fun of her [emoji23][emoji23][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji92][emoji178]


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Was it?? I didn't watch it. I guess I don't have to, lol!!
> Don't forget to buy those tickets!! Tickets, as in plural!!! LOL!!!


 Wont be seeing it


----------



## FassbenderLover

gingerglory said:


> Are we gonna start the circle again? Seems your comment about that interview is only about her being boring so why just posting it at her thread? Also try answer questions in a second language by yourself sometimes. See how great and interesting you sound.


 Must you continue the circle even IF I start? Must I remind u that we're all entitled to out own opinion whether its liked or received? Since I'm not a fan of hers, no need for me to comment on her thread, since her pics are posted here, then I comment. What? Must everyone else get to comment on her here but I? Or is the fact that I'm not gushing why it's a problem? Feel free to put me on ignore if u don't like what I say, ok?


----------



## carmencrem

lol his face! Sooooo many blessings today![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Happy MF fan here (Hi!!!) who can also say I don't care about Weightless either. Adults make their own decisions. Proudly. Funny, how no one cares that I don't give a blank about the Malick film.


 I wasn't even aware his fans had to watch all of his movies, I haven't seen all of them. Guess I'm not so much a fan then


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Where's Paula?


 Good question. Permanent vacation maybe? Lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> This couple is toooo much. (one of their favourite songs at the moment)




Gonna listen to this song in loop tonight! Ha! [emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Gonna listen to this song in loop tonight! Ha! [emoji23]



Aww, they chose 2 love songs [emoji177]

Wasn't familiar with Don't Look Any Further before but just played it; the lyrics must be meaningful for them!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Aww, they chose 2 love songs [emoji177]
> 
> Wasn't familiar with Don't Look Any Further before but just played it; the lyrics must be meaningful for them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420466



Heheeee those two! My mother just called me to tell me she wants to see the videos when she comes over! 
I'm still laughing at this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Good question. Permanent vacation maybe? Lol


Hmmmm. I'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I wasn't even aware his fans had to watch all of his movies, I haven't seen all of them. Guess I'm not so much a fan then


Don't think there is a fan scale. Don't think anyone has to watch anything. Think the idea is to enjoy what you want and let others do the same.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I wasn't even aware his fans had to watch all of his movies, I haven't seen all of them. Guess I'm not so much a fan then


And why exactly do we need to have our fan interest defined by others? Oh that's right, we don't!!!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Don't think there is a fan scale. Don't think anyone has to watch anything. Think the idea is to enjoy what you want and let others do the same.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm enjoying this!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Awww, they were so cute here today . *Derek said it was "destiny" Alicia got the part of Isabel.*....how right he is! [emoji7][emoji7]


This is really true,above all considering the conflicting schedules with The Danish Girl.



carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3420364
> View attachment 3420365
> View attachment 3420366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are so incredibly cute I can't --- [emoji7][emoji178][emoji24][emoji7][emoji178][emoji24][emoji7][emoji178][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Yes,very cute.  I was sure they couldn't stand each other..


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> This is really true,above all considering the conflicting schedules with The Danish Girl.
> 
> 
> Yes,very cute.  I was sure they couldn't stand each other..



HAHAHAH yeaaaaah


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Lol Fassbender fans that don't watch a live interview, when we haven't had one for so long. That added to the fact you can't watch his films . I really feel for you...here...with love...stay happy..


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3420453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol his face! Sooooo many blessings today![emoji7][emoji7]



She has _got _to stop wearing rings on  that finger, I get my hopes up every time


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> She has _got _to stop wearing rings on  that finger, I get my hopes up every time



Hahah she keeps changing fingers to troll us all [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> She has _got _to stop wearing rings on  that finger, I get my hopes up every time


Lol yeah just winding us up. Pic flipped. Look at the scar. One day though, one day ...


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> And why exactly do we need to have our fan interest defined by others? Oh that's right, we don't!!!


 U know what I find funny? ALl these repetitive pics and interview screenshots posted here but not on her thread. I find that very interesting since its also about her. U'd think they'd be posted there too. Don't get me wrong, yes pics o fthem are posted there, but not so much at all


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> U know what I find funny? ALl these repetitive pics and interview screenshots posted here but not on her thread. I find that very interesting since its also about her. U'd think they'd be posted there too. Don't get me wrong, yes pics o fthem are posted there, but not so much at all


Can't speak for anyone else but I usually only post on here. New interviews and lots of new pics today so stands to reason I'm gonna post the hell out of them. Haven't got a clue what's gone up on Vikanders thread. If your concerned why don't you post some there. Only alternative would be to crop her out of his pics but that would just be childish and only tell half the tale.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> U know what I find funny? ALl these repetitive pics and interview screenshots posted here but not on her thread. I find that very interesting since its also about her. U'd think they'd be posted there too. Don't get me wrong, yes pics o fthem are posted there, but not so much at all


It's all about eyeballs. Even the inane dolts at Varg PR know where the eyeballs are at. Therefore, THIS thread is where the promo for "The dingo didn't eat your baby, we just took her" HAS to occur.

Go buy those tickets. And more than one!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Can't speak for anyone else but I usually only post on here. New interviews and lots of new pics today so stands to reason I'm gonna post the hell out of them. Haven't got a clue what's gone up on Vikanders thread. If your concerned why don't you post some there. Only alternative would be to crop her out of his pics but that would just be childish and only tell half the tale.



I think many regular posters frequent both their threads, but Michael's has a bigger following, and, well it's effort to post the same thing in both threads! It would make life a lot easier if they had a joint thread as a couple - hopefully before much longer! [emoji6]


----------



## kashlo

God he looks so damn cute in that blue shirt!


----------



## kashlo

Poor Alicia has to settle for being on Michael's thread. Looks like even her fans don't respect her enough to post things on her own thread.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I think many regular posters frequent both their threads, but Michael's has a bigger following, and, well it's effort to post the same thing in both threads! It would make life a lot easier if they had a joint thread as a couple - hopefully before much longer! [emoji6]



Don't worry I posted everything on her thread too  since when we can't post pics of Michael here on his thread? Well if someone doesn't like him and what he does with his friends or with his girlfriend should just stop following this thread or "ignore" our posts. Why should we stop posting stuff about him? I thought we were on his thread, here to enjoy goodies  btw when are we getting the GMA interviews? And the rest of the press junket? I hope before the end of August! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.etalk.ca/news/2016/july/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-meeting-on-set this is cute and sweet and funny at the same time! About when they met on set!  [emoji7][emoji92]


----------



## jcsepjj

mchris55 said:


> It's all about eyeballs. Even the inane dolts at Varg PR know where the eyeballs are at. Therefore, THIS thread is where the promo for "The dingo didn't eat your baby, we just took her" HAS to occur.
> 
> Go buy those tickets. And more than one!!!



You do know Varg is a PR firm for fashion brands, right?


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Don't worry I posted everything on her thread too  since when we can't post pics of Michael here on his thread? Well if someone doesn't like him and what he does with his friends or with his girlfriend should just stop following this thread or "ignore" our posts. Why should we stop posting stuff about him? I thought we were on his thread, here to enjoy goodies  btw when are we getting the GMA interviews? And the rest of the press junket? I hope before the end of August! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



You know, some people can't even follow their own advice, "entitled to free speech" and "put people on ignore" and all. 


carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3420567
> 
> http://www.etalk.ca/news/2016/july/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-meeting-on-set this is cute and sweet and funny at the same time! About when they met on set!  [emoji7][emoji92]



The handwriting part is funny too. Not familiar with Alicia's handwriting but Michael's handwriting is indeed very beautiful, imo. Hopefully we can see the interview clip soon.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> You know, some people can't even follow their own advice, "entitled to free speech" and "put people on ignore" and all.
> 
> 
> The handwriting part is funny too. Not familiar with Alicia's handwriting but Michael's handwriting is indeed very beautiful, imo. Hopefully we can see the interview clip soon.



I couldn't care less, don't worry: this is HIS thread and TLBO is HIS next movie starring HIM and HIS girlfriend and posting their interviews and pics is 1000001% legit here. 
That's it. 

No one can stop it.  if someone feels bad seeing these pics, he/she should ask her/himself why she/he's following this thread if he/she doesn't like regular posts about him and his life, or just put us on ignore. It's not my problem, but his/hers  this thread is about everything Michael Fassbender. 
Let's move on, that's just what is happening. [emoji57][emoji7]

Lovely interview, Michael is always making fun of her [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] tomorrow we'll have a video of this! Can't wait. Btw I like her handwriting too!


----------



## carmencrem

they left and met some fans


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks to everyone for all the lovely links and pics and postings.  What an absolute delight it's been this evening, scrolling through it all and watching the clips! Hopefully we'll get more snippets soon.

Michael and Alicia are far more open than I thought they'd be.  Their body language is relaxed and easy and they're both so quick to smile and laugh and they're clearly loving being in each others' company.  I was half expecting them to be rather stiff and on their guard, due to the inevitable personal questions that are bound to arise, but this doesn't seem to be the case at all.  They're a joy to watch and it's making me more anxious to see the film than ever!


----------



## JaneWT

Oh great pics, Carmencrem!  Is it me, or are Michael's hips/legs just looking sooo fine in those trousers??!  And blue really suits him.  I'm really loving Alicia's dress, too.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the lovely links and pics and postings.  What an absolute delight it's been this evening, scrolling through it all and watching the clips! Hopefully we'll get more snippets soon.
> 
> Michael and Alicia are far more open than I thought they'd be.  Their body language is relaxed and easy and they're both so quick to smile and laugh and they're clearly loving being in each others' company.  I was half expecting them to be rather stiff and on their guard, due to the inevitable personal questions that are bound to arise, but this doesn't seem to be the case at all.  They're a joy to watch and it's making me more anxious to see the film than ever!



Yes he looked djdjdkdkdkGORGEOUS today!!! 
And they were so cozy together and lovely. I couldn't imagine, beyond every expectation. Adorable [emoji7] yeah, body language speaks volumes about their feelings.. Did you read this last interview? It's the sweetest thing. What a day! I'm glad you could catch up on everything  hopefully tomorrow we'll have more!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the lovely links and pics and postings.  What an absolute delight it's been this evening, scrolling through it all and watching the clips! Hopefully we'll get more snippets soon.
> 
> Michael and Alicia are far more open than I thought they'd be.  Their body language is relaxed and easy and they're both so quick to smile and laugh and they're clearly loving being in each others' company.  I was half expecting them to be rather stiff and on their guard, due to the inevitable personal questions that are bound to arise, but this doesn't seem to be the case at all.  They're a joy to watch and it's making me more anxious to see the film than ever!



Jane I think you've summed up Michael and Alicia perfectly - "a joy to watch" [emoji7][emoji7]
So many lovely interviews and pictures today, and I'm sure many more to come [emoji2]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, I guess some things I said got lost in translation cuz I know I said I wasn't a fan of hers so I wouldn't post there. And on top of that I know I did say that even tho other pics of them and screenshot of interviews are posted here its not posted there too. I know I never said anything about not wanting anything to post here. It's just, whats good for the goose should be good for the gander too, shouldn't it be posted there continually the way its posted there? But its like some say, he is the bigger star.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Jane I think you've summed up Michael and Alicia perfectly - "a joy to watch" [emoji7][emoji7]
> So many lovely interviews and pictures today, and I'm sure many more to come [emoji2]



I found all these things on her thread so they are already there, no need to post them there too again, they're already there  

Wait wait btw.. Tomorrow we'll have more! 
Today I saw him happier than ever, seriously, so radiant and having a lot of fun. Interviewers loved them and they were super cozy and nice. Michael very open, waaaaay more than what I was expecting! Super.  

Still waiting for that new clip tho!!! Maybe they're showing it at the Fallon show, tomorrow, for the first time! [emoji57][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, I guess some things I said got lost in translation cuz I know I said I wasn't a fan of hers so I wouldn't post there. And on top of that I know I did say that even tho other pics of them and screenshot of interviews are posted here its not posted there too. I know I never said anything about not wanting anything to post here. It's just, whats good for the goose should be good for the gander too, shouldn't it be posted there continually the way its posted there? But its like some say, he is the bigger star.


Of course he's the bigger star. I didn't realise that had been disputed. This thread has been going for a lot longer, has a lot more posters and substantially more views. But that makes perfect sense when you consider he has been going for longer and completed considerably more films. As long as he's with her some pics of her are gonna be posted. I hope he stays with her cos he seems so happy but hey life is life.


----------



## carmencrem

Talking about handwritings.. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> Are we gonna start the circle again? Seems your comment about that interview is only about her being boring so why just posting it at her thread? Also try answer questions in a second language by yourself sometimes. See how great and interesting you sound.


Oh, what does it matter? According to someone on this thread, (how she/he would THINK they know this I have no idea) my syntax is not one of a native English speaker. I personally think I handle myself quite well.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> Oh, what does it matter? According to someone on this thread, (how she/he would THINK they know this I have no idea) my syntax is not one of a native English speaker. I personally think I handle myself quite well.



Syntax isn't a matter of opinion, it's a method of linguistic pattern analysis.


----------



## mchris55

The person was discussing my pattern of speech.


----------



## Londongirly

Why does have to give away so much about of his movies. He talks too much about his characters and things that I would like to unfold during his movies, he's already told it. The directors need to shut him up. Only talk about what the trailer shows.  He did that with men apoc,  I would rather not hear the actor give such precise details. I try not read his interviews during his promotions.


----------



## carmencrem

some new pics from today! Leaving the press [emoji7][emoji18] mega fresh


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3420673
> View attachment 3420674
> View attachment 3420675
> View attachment 3420676
> View attachment 3420677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some new pics from today! Leaving the press [emoji7][emoji18] mega fresh



Really like this series of pics leaving the press! Super fresh and gorgeous ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Just Askin

Londongirly said:


> Why does have to give away so much about of his movies. He talks too much about his characters and things that I would like to unfold during his movies, he's already told it. The directors need to shut him up. Only talk about what the trailer shows.  He did that with men apoc,  I would rather not hear the actor give such precise details. I try not read his interviews during his promotions.


Does talking about the character give story plot away? The book has been pretty widely read and talked about so most people with an interest in the film may already know quite a lot about it. I have a friend, who like you, never wants to know too much before she sees a film. She just avoids all the interviews that are labelled with the film title. Works for her.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I watched that E news special and holy hell, they have zero chemistry between them. They been dating for how long now and I haven't seen not one spark at all.


----------



## mchris55

Hmmm, Michael Cooper is there, in the blue baseball cap with the star (DCowboy fan?). Okay, where's Paula?


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Really like this series of pics leaving the press! Super fresh and gorgeous ! Thanks for sharing.



Cute indeed! Journalists and fans are adoring them today, they're so mega cute [emoji7][emoji24] and Michael is so sweet, always making fun of her and joking. Can't wait to see the other interviews tomorrow! 

Btw his arms look gorgeous and those shirt and trousers suit so so freaking well on him.
All over the Internet fans are going crazy [emoji123][emoji57][emoji91][emoji177]


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I watched that E news special and holy hell, they have zero chemistry between them. They been dating for how long now and I haven't seen not one spark at all.


I guess I don't have to watch that either.


----------



## pearlyqueen

So many people and sources feeling the chemistry between Michael and Alicia [emoji2][emoji7][emoji7]

"The movie that ignited the relationship between Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander is finally coming to the big screen. And if the actors' chemistry in person is any indication, their connection in The Light Between Oceans will be Oscar-worthy on its own."

http://m.eonline.com/news/782475/mi...bout-their-new-movie-the-light-between-oceans


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> So many people and sources feeling the chemistry between Michael and Alicia [emoji2][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/782475/mi...bout-their-new-movie-the-light-between-oceans



I knoooooow even some of my friends who aren't huge fans of Michael wrote me some messages about how cute they were today and retweeted a lot of stuff. It's been a true blessing! [emoji33][emoji91]


----------



## carmencrem

signing for fans


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Does talking about the character give story plot away? The book has been pretty widely read and talked about so most people with an interest in the film may already know quite a lot about it. I have a friend, who like you, never wants to know too much before she sees a film. She just avoids all the interviews that are labelled with the film title. Works for her.



I prefer to read the book before seeing the film to interpret it for myself.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Hmmm, Michael Cooper is there, in the blue baseball cap with the star (DCowboy fan?). Okay, where's Paula?


 That's Michal Cooper? Ok
But why they always gotta be with other people tho? Cant they go anywhere just the 2 of them? And please don't tell me they spend plenty of time in private cuz as far as I know, they might not even spend any time at all together. They might even have separate rooms. No one can ever convince me they spend any time alone. And please, big grins on their faces don't mean squat


----------



## Allie28

I've had a real busy day so this is the first chance I've had to check things out.  A BIG THANK YOU to everyone who posted pics, video, links, etc. from today.  I REALLY APPRECIATE it!   We've waited almost 2 years for this and Michael and Alicia did not disappoint.  They actually surpassed my expectations.  They both look great and refreshed and happy which is amazing considering how hard they've both been working.


----------



## carmencrem

the goodies keep coming [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I've had a real busy day so this is the first chance I've had to check things out.  A BIG THANK YOU to everyone who posted pics, video, links, etc. from today.  I REALLY APPRECIATE it!   We've waited almost 2 years for this and Michael and Alicia did not disappoint.  They actually surpassed my expectations.  They both look great and refreshed and happy which is amazing considering how hard they've both been working.



Seriously, mate, this was a true blessing. They have such a crazy chemistry on and off screen, as I see! People are going crazy all over Twitter and fb for them today. So sweet and cute and always joking. The Q&A on tumblr was mega fun, Michael is such an adorable dork and Alicia is funny as well.
We're having a lot of goodies now, just seen there's another round of press/interviews tonight.. Which is amazing! [emoji7] missed you here Allie!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3420743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the goodies keep coming [emoji7]



Yes lots of goodies today!

Really weird that some people think it would just be the two of them alone together during 2 days of intensive press!! And there have been so many sightings of them alone together during their private time during the past 2 years, so many that it is bizarre to deny!


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the new pics!


JaneWT said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the lovely links and pics and postings.  What an absolute delight it's been this evening, scrolling through it all and watching the clips! Hopefully we'll get more snippets soon.
> 
> Michael and Alicia are far more open than I thought they'd be.  Their body language is relaxed and easy and they're both so quick to smile and laugh and they're clearly loving being in each others' company.  I was half expecting them to be rather stiff and on their guard, due to the inevitable personal questions that are bound to arise, but this doesn't seem to be the case at all.  They're a joy to watch and it's making me more anxious to see the film than ever!


I totally agree.


















Source


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3420743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the goodies keep coming [emoji7]


Any idea where/what this is?


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes lots of goodies today!
> 
> Really weird that some people think it would just be the two of them alone together during 2 days of intensive press!! And there have been so many sightings of them alone together during their private time during the past 2 years, so many that it is bizarre to deny!



Honestly I don't even read posts if they're not by people I do care about here. I'm not interested in crazy and weird delusional fanfictions, either for "fun". I have too many goodies to see now!! 

Can't sleep tonight haha! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Any idea where/what this is?



From this I think:

https://instagram.com/p/BITPWaRBia6/


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Any idea where/what this is?



I think it's a screening in NY! Found on Instagram, hope to know more soon, even if I think we're not having these interviews before the end of August.. I don't know..


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Thanks for the new pics!
> 
> I totally agree.



THIS
MAN
TODAY
AND
ALWAYS
[emoji7]


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> That's Michal Cooper? Ok
> But why they always gotta be with other people tho? Cant they go anywhere just the 2 of them? And please don't tell me they spend plenty of time in private cuz as far as I know, they might not even spend any time at all together. They might even have separate rooms. No one can ever convince me they spend any time alone. And please, big grins on their faces don't mean squat


No hotel pap strolls either, ala the real Blake Lively, who put on a daily show. Oddly, AV did do the daily stroll when she was promoting Bourne. Hmmm. 
But, let's wait and see.


----------



## Hackensack

Thanks to all for posting everything.  This was so wonderful after such a long drought.  They are adorable together, and look wonderful and at ease. I love the photos of them coming out together after a day of interviews.


----------



## mchris55

carmencrem said:


> I think it's a screening in NY! Found on Instagram, hope to know more soon, even if I think we're not having these interviews before the end of August.. I don't know..


She said there would be a screening on the 25th.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> THIS
> MAN
> TODAY
> AND
> ALWAYS
> [emoji7]



UK midnight already right ? Bet you're too excited to sleep ? Haha!


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.accesshollywood.com/vid...-chemistry-was-there-pretty-much-immediately/ and here we are, them talking about their chemistry! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Thanks to all for posting everything.  This was so wonderful after such a long drought.  They are adorable together, and look wonderful and at ease. I love the photos of them coming out together after a day of interviews.



Totally agree! And those particular pictures speak volumes [emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

They also talked about the way Derek films sex scenes haha [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.accesshollywood.com/vid...-chemistry-was-there-pretty-much-immediately/ THIS! About chemistry and sex scenes!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> UK midnight already right ? Bet you're too excited to sleep ? Haha!


Lol UK 2am.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol UK 2am.



They're talking about their privacy, about their chemistry, about sex scenes.. And we're gonna have more and more and more! (https://www.accesshollywood.com/vid...-chemistry-was-there-pretty-much-immediately/ already posted but can't help)


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

THIS! New! Michael and Alicia talking about the movie, the story.. !


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>




Ahah I was posting it! Ahah thank you!


----------



## FassbenderLover

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt that something. U date someone for near 2 years and cant even talk about the chemistry between the 2 of u without adding a third person. When asked about their "chemistry" Michael instead brought in Derek and said they gel well lmbo. Sweet way to avoid the question Mike, As for the sex scenes, nothing special was mentioned just having cameras shoved in your face or under the bed. Really nothing special at all


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol UK 2am.



Same here. We should sleep. Probably. But it's pretty impossible now lol. Maybe we're not getting interviews until tomorrow so we'll be able to close our eyes for 2 hours or something ahah! [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Same here. We should sleep. Probably. But it's pretty impossible now lol. Maybe we're not getting interviews until tomorrow so we'll be able to close our eyes for 2 hours or something ahah! [emoji23][emoji7]



Yes it's now nearly 2.30am!! So many lovely interviews,pics and videos today. Lovely to see them both so loved up and Michael especially so happy and in love [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isnt that something. U date someone for near 2 years and cant even talk about the chemistry between the 2 of u without adding a third person. When asked about their "chemistry" Michael instead brought in Derek and said they gel well lmbo. Sweet way to avoid the question Mike, As for the sex scenes, nothing special was mentioned just having cameras shoved in your face or under the bed. Really nothing special at all


Can I ask you if you where ever ok with him dating anyone? Real question, not for argument. If you see it as of topic or personal then just ignore it and I'll say no more.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes it's now nearly 2.30am!! So many lovely interviews,pics and videos today. Lovely to see them both so loved up and Michael especially so happy and in love [emoji173]️



Super surprised! He was soooo relaxed. I heard him talking few seconds about how much they care about their privacy. Hope to have a longer interview. I couldn't imagine they could come out today but.. It happened: tons of videos!!! [emoji24][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## FassbenderLover

Just Askin said:


> Can I ask you if you where ever ok with him dating anyone? Real question, not for argument. If you see it as of topic or personal then just ignore it and I'll say no more.


 Yes I was


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Same here. We should sleep. Probably. But it's pretty impossible now lol. Maybe we're not getting interviews until tomorrow so we'll be able to close our eyes for 2 hours or something ahah! [emoji23][emoji7]



In the office now and can't view video . Wait another 3 hours till lunch time ! Hehehe. You all should go to sleep soon as we have another exciting day


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> In the office now and can't view video . Wait another 3 hours till lunch time ! Hehehe. You all should go to sleep soon as we have another exciting day



Exactly! Pretty nice, Michael saying something about their concept of privacy and needing of privacy as a couple (we'll have the entire video tomorrow I think) and talking about their immediate chemistry. Then they talked about the difficulties in filming sex scenes since they were trying to create an intimate atmosphere in a room full of people so it was impossible + Derek was filming from under the bed (lol) putting cameras on their faces. 
We'll have more and yes I should sleep! Too late [emoji92][emoji57]


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Yes I was


So what makes this one different? Again not gonna push.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Super surprised! He was soooo relaxed. I heard him talking few seconds about how much they care about their privacy. Hope to have a longer interview. I couldn't imagine they could come out today but.. It happened: tons of videos!!! [emoji24][emoji7][emoji173]️



Hopefully we will have the full interview soon. Piecemeal here and there is a bit confusing.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Hopefully we will have the full interview soon. Piecemeal here and there is a bit confusing.



I think the press after screening will come out late this summer (or maybe tomorrow, I don't know actually!) but the junkets interviews are coming out all together during these days! All amazing and super cute, Michael with this huge immense smile which makes me laugh and melts my heart at the same time! Both beautiful and talented.  still waiting for the clip right for the Fallon's show tomorrow and maybe to see other interviews. e! Online promised to release one/two more videos in the next few days so I'm actually waiting now.  should go to sleep maybe lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

Am I being interviewed? If my dislike for her isn't obvious by now then I cant help u.
Its so funny that his fans are always asked why they don't like her, yet her fans cant give a reason to, except that she's "pretty, talented and dating Michael Fassbender"


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I think the press after screening will come out late this summer (or maybe tomorrow, I don't know actually!) but the junkets interviews are coming out all together during these days! All amazing and super cute, Michael with this huge immense smile which makes me laugh and melts my heart at the same time! Both beautiful and talented.  still waiting for the clip right for the Fallon's show tomorrow and maybe to see other interviews. e! Online promised to release one/two more videos in the next few days so I'm actually waiting now.  should go to sleep maybe lol



Love his smile , the very familiar huge immense smile !  Am in other non-English blog, everyone is so happy for the couple and translations already out for the Q&A sessions in both FB and tumblr. It is to let people whose English are not that well also got to know them better.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Am I being interviewed? If my dislike for her isn't obvious by now then I cant help u.
> Its so funny that his fans are always asked why they don't like her, yet her fans cant give a reason to, except that she's "pretty, talented and dating Michael Fassbender"


Alright. No worries.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Love his smile , the very familiar huge immense smile !  Am in other non-English blog, everyone is so happy for the couple and translations already out for the Q&A sessions in both FB and tumblr. It is to let people whose English are not that well also got to know them better.



Same here girl! my Italian friends were all super surprised and happy for all these blessings we had today  I can see all his 348288 teeth [emoji23] glad for how their promoting the movie, it seems it's going well, in spite of the date. People are loving it and them so much and they are being very kind and lovely: that Q&A on tumblr was so funny! Did you ask something in the end? I got few replies, it's been nice


----------



## gingerglory

> We had met at Toronto Film Festival and just on the dance floor," Vikander revealed, with Fassbender chiming in: "I thought [I was a good dancer] until she started dancing and then I felt like I had two left feet."
> 
> The duo say they first "properly" met during rehearsals for the film in 2014, but their chemistry, Fassbender says, "was sort of there from the beginning."
> 
> While the tone may have been serious in front of the cameras, Vikander and Fassbender say they kept their party moves going behind the scenes.
> 
> "There was a load of dancing in the mornings, actually," Vikander reveals, Fassbender adding: "Because it was cold."
> 
> (Aww, they're finishing each other's sentences!)
> 
> Apparently, the cast would gather in a wood shed on set, where the makeup team was set up -- with BB guns. "We had the headshots of everybody on the wall and we were shooting them," Fassbender exclaims, prompting a laugh from Vikander. "And we had a lot of good music dancing in the morning."
> 
> But once the cameras were rolling, it was all business for these lovebirds. In fact, Fassbender couldn't help gushing over his girlfriend's star power in our interview.
> 
> "She's a very fierce performer and very brave," he says. "It's impressive to see."


http://www.9news.com/entertainment/...t-chemistry-the-night-they-first-me/281028247


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> http://www.9news.com/entertainment/...t-chemistry-the-night-they-first-me/281028247



THIS IS THE CUTEST THING. They are melting my soul down. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
View attachment 3421022
View attachment 3421023


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji7][emoji258][emoji91]


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.etonline.com/news/194097...r_instant_chemistry_the_night_they_first_met/ Michael saying he  remembers at the beginning saying something like like "Love? What is this? Love thing" LOOOL [emoji7][emoji91][emoji24][emoji33]


----------



## Purusha

FassbenderLover said:


> Must you continue the circle even IF I start? Must I remind u that we're all entitled to out own opinion whether its liked or received? Since I'm not a fan of hers, no need for me to comment on her thread, since her pics are posted here, then I comment. What? Must everyone else get to comment on her here but I? Or is the fact that I'm not gushing why it's a problem? Feel free to put me on ignore if u don't like what I say, ok?



I must agree with you. Both interviews were boring. I had expected more interesting questions and better answers. Michael still Looks good, though.


----------



## miss clare

The interviews were a let down for me. I find his interviews with Noomi to be more affectionate somehow.


----------



## carmencrem

some of you yesterday couldn't see it so here's the youtube link


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://www.etonline.com/news/194097...r_instant_chemistry_the_night_they_first_met/ Michael saying he  remembers at the beginning saying something like like "Love? What is this? Love thing" LOOOL [emoji7][emoji91][emoji24][emoji33]



Haha, cute how Michael was impressed by Alicia dancing at TIFF! Their chemistry is being felt by everyone who gets to be in the same room with them and Michael confirms it was there from the start ... which we kind of know because they started dating within a couple of weeks of filming starting! Love how Michael follows this up with him thinking what is "this love thing" back then, and the interviewer says " now you know" [emoji2][emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, cute how Michael was impressed by Alicia dancing at TIFF! Their chemistry is being felt by everyone who gets to be in the same room with them and Michael confirms it was there from the start ... which we kind of know because they started dating within a couple of weeks of filming starting! Love how Michael follows this up with him thinking what is "this love thing" back then, and the interviewer says " now you know" [emoji2][emoji177][emoji173]️



Yes it's the sweetest thing ever. Michael was so [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and kept being adorable! The funniest thing was the tumblr Q&A tho! Such a blast  

Waiting for other videos....

Uh.. Uh!


----------



## carmencrem

Still a chance to have a screening at VFF since it starts on August 31st!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Still a chance to have a screening at VFF since it starts on August 31st!



Fingers crossed!![emoji120]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes it's the sweetest thing ever. Michael was so [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and kept being adorable! The funniest thing was the tumblr Q&A tho! Such a blast
> 
> Waiting for other videos....
> 
> Uh.. Uh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421082



Some did digging - it shall be TIFF 2013. A year later they started dating


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Some did digging - it shall be TIFF 2013. A year later they started dating



Haha yeah and Michael saying he thought he was a good dancer before seeing Alicia on the dance floor [emoji178]
I also found this: lol


----------



## FassbenderLover

hey really trying to sell this movie huh? Still not buying. So after all this time, now they trying to convince us they met at TIFF when 1. He was with the Romanian that time and was surrounded on the dance floor by a bunch of ladies and 2. She was dancing with someone else. She has always lied about dancing hours long with people so now it seems dear Michael has jumped on board to give the illusion they had instant chemistry from years gone buy. Such lies I tell ya. Not to mention, he's always been a bad dancer, not since dancing with her. Boy they going out real hard for this


----------



## Just Askin

From tedystaleva on tumblr


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3421150
> View attachment 3421151
> View attachment 3421155



Babes!!! So cute that moment 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 did you find the other videos? I think probably they'll be released in few hours [emoji1]


----------



## Just Askin

I've seen lots of posts about Fassbenders 'skinny jeans'. From what I see in the street this cut is the norm and not skinny jeans. Out of interest what do you think? Are casual fashion terms that different around the world? 
sexy slim fit jeans


	

		
			
		

		
	
skinny jeans


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Babes!!! So cute that moment
> View attachment 3421160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you find the other videos? I think probably they'll be released in few hours [emoji1]


No. Only that on tumblr.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I've seen lots of posts about Fassbenders 'skinny jeans'. From what I see in the street this cut is the norm and not skinny jeans. Out of interest what do you think? Are casual fashion terms that different around the world?
> sexy slim fit jeans
> View attachment 3421176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skinny jeans
> View attachment 3421181



I dont consider them skinny jeans either.. Slim.. Not skinny. Well you can call them skinny but take a look at Ewan McGregor's usual outfits: his are skinny jeans IMO!
I'm not very into skinny skinny jeans. They're cool but I prefer them a lil bit larger, just like those he was wearing yesterday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Probably these were skinnier jeans:


----------



## carmencrem

TAU is going to TIFF!


----------



## gingerglory

so no TLBO and Weightless at tiff, right? did they announce all line-up? or are there more to come?


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> so no TLBO and Weightless at tiff, right? did they announce all line-up? or are there more to come?



They're still announcing but we already knew TLBO was far fetched.. I can see it at VFF tho. a screening or something even if non in competition. Could be!  


Don't know about Weightless. Btw fingers crossed! 

(The live stream it's over now)


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> They're still announcing but we already knew TLBO was far fetched.. I can see it at VFF tho. a screening or something even if non in competition. Could be!
> 
> 
> Don't know about Weightless. Btw fingers crossed!
> 
> (The live stream it's over now)


Thanks! I knew TLBO is most unlikely. I wasn't able to watch the live stream so I asked. Thanks. Anyway, we will know about VFF this week also.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Thanks! I knew TLBO is most unlikely. I wasn't able to watch the live stream so I asked. Thanks. Anyway, we will know about VFF this week also.



Yes. No worries you're welcome darling! 
Honestly not sure about Venice either, they could go to the London Film Festival.. [emoji848][emoji849]


----------



## Allie28

So, they really did meet on the dance floor at TIFF?  
http://www.peoplemagazine.co.za/cel...aign=Feed:+PeopleMagazineSA+(People+Magazine)

Love the "what is love?" interview even though I now have this blasted song in my head!


----------



## Flatsy

Allie28 said:


> So, they really did meet on the dance floor at TIFF?


There was never a reason to doubt it when she said it the first time...


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> So, they really did meet on the dance floor at TIFF?
> 
> Love the "what is love?" interview even though I now have this blasted song in my head!




Allie!!!  haha yes they did! They just met each other on the dance floor, the first time they actually talked together was the first day of rehearsals I think! ( Here: http://www.etalk.ca/news/2016/july/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-meeting-on-set // still waiting for the video out tonight).
I do think Michael is a great dancer btw! They also kept dancing every morning to warm up during the shooting [emoji7] 
Ehmmmmm


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> hey really trying to sell this movie huh? Still not buying. So after all this time, now they trying to convince us they met at TIFF when 1. He was with the Romanian that time and was surrounded on the dance floor by a bunch of ladies and 2. She was dancing with someone else. She has always lied about dancing hours long with people so now it seems dear Michael has jumped on board to give the illusion they had instant chemistry from years gone buy. Such lies I tell ya. Not to mention, he's always been a bad dancer, not since dancing with her. Boy they going out real hard for this


Personally, I am waiting to see how long it will take for you to be asked, "why don't you like her," again? LOL!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> There was never a reason to doubt it when she said it the first time...



No reason to doubt her at all, except some people like to brand her a liar because they don't want to acknowledge what she's saying - conflicts with various "theories". And now Michael is lying too apparently....Can't get my head around just how far the conspiracy theorists will reach before they face up to the truth....Michael has a long term girlfriend he is happy with. Nothing incredible or far fetched about it, was always likely to happen and he's kind of reached the age when many men feel ready to settle down; indications are Alicia is the one he sees his long term future with - good luck to them, they seem well matched and very happy together [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> No reason to doubt her at all, except some people like to brand her a liar because they don't want to acknowledge what she's saying - conflicts with various "theories". And now Michael is lying too apparently....Can't get my head around just how far the conspiracy theorists will reach before they face up to the truth....Michael has a long term girlfriend he is happy with. Nothing incredible or far fetched about it, was always likely to happen and he's kind of reached the age when many men feel ready to settle down; indications are Alicia is the one he sees his long term future with - good luck to them, they seem well matched and very happy together [emoji2]



I wish the best luck to them too! They've been my favourite couple since the first time I saw them, both talented and gorgeous and with pretty similar interests in life/career and points of view, which is the best thing. 
I can see they have a lot of chemistry (what a news lol people have been saying it since ages and during these interviews journalists and interviewers loved them!) and they make fun one of the other, which is super cool! Still waiting to see Michael laughing at her for her "awful" handwriting [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Can't wait for the premiere and we have to wait for another month. [emoji24]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Finally, news about TAU. Been waiting for news on that
I have to ask, don't really anticipate an answer but, if they really did meet at TIFF how come it wasn't mentioned before? Too private? We all know they met for the first time when they got together for TLBO. They might have been dancing on the same dance floor but that don't mean they actually met face to face. She might have seen him dancing with multiple women but I doubt he even saw her. This is the same woman who said she had a 3 hour dance off with Oscar Isaac when it didn't happen.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Personally, I am waiting to see how long it will take for you to be asked, "why don't you like her," again? LOL!!


 What's to like about her? And u better not say the obvious


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> What's to like about her? And u better not say the obvious



LMAO!!


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Finally, news about TAU. Been waiting for news on that
> I have to ask, don't really anticipate an answer but, if they really did meet at TIFF how come it wasn't mentioned before? Too private? We all know they met for the first time when they got together for TLBO. They might have been dancing on the same dance floor but that don't mean they actually met face to face. She might have seen him dancing with multiple women but I doubt he even saw her. This is the same woman who said she had a 3 hour dance off with Oscar Isaac when it didn't happen.


They have said before that they met for the first time on the dance floor at TIFF. I'll post if I come across the articles. No insinuation that they hooked up for the first time there, just that they met each other there. Think with how they both like to dance it's highly unlikely they would be in the same dance floor and have absolutely no interaction, even if it was just to say hi


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> They have said before that they met for the first time on the dance floor at TIFF. I'll post if I come across the articles. No insinuation that they hooked up for the first time there, just that they met each other there. Think with how they both like to dance it's highly unlikely they would be in the same dance floor and have absolutely no interaction, even if it was just to say high.



They surely didn't hook up, they were both in other relationships etc.. They just met on the dancefloor, nothing weird.  I can't understand where the problem should be[emoji23] 
Btw this is new to me.. Isn't it? From yesterday. Super cool. That shiiiiiiiiiiirt.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> They have said before that they met for the first time on the dance floor at TIFF. I'll post if I come across the articles. No insinuation that they hooked up for the first time there, just that they met each other there. Think with how they both like to dance it's highly unlikely they would be in the same dance floor and have absolutely no interaction, even if it was just to say high.



What an outrageous scenario.... they first saw each other on a dance floor!! It's got to be a lie, such things never happen!!! [emoji6]


----------



## JaneWT

I also remember seeing a clip that showed they met for the first time on the dance floor at TIFF.  It was mentioned during the promotion for Ex Machina, if I remember correctly.  It was an interview with Domnall and Alicia (for MTV?) and Domnall brought it up (the theme was dancing and as Domnall knows Michael through Frank, etc, there was a mutual connection).  This initial meeting was during TIFF when Michael was there to promote Frank, and Alicia was there with the The Fifth Estate crew.  Alicia said she 'felt that someone else had come on to the dance floor' and she turned around and there was Michael.

No lying.  No reason to.  Please stop peddling this negativity.


----------



## mchris55

So let me get this straight, the same people can be asked the SAME thing multiple times in multiple ways, but when a dance story, a DANCE story, is questioned, a kerffufle occurs?

Yes.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> So let me get this straight, the same people can be asked the SAME thing multiple times in multiple ways, but when a dance story, a DANCE story, is questioned, a kerffufle occurs?
> 
> Yes.


What was asked and not answered?


----------



## JaneWT

Glad TAU is being shown at Toronto.  I'd given up on that one, to be honest.  I doubt it will get a general release, but at least it's still breathing!


----------



## carmencrem

No comments about the "huge problem" of them meeting at TIFF in 2013... No time to waste, just happy for them [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 

But TANANANANANNNNNN


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> They surely didn't hook up, they were both in other relationships etc.. They just met on the dancefloor, nothing weird.  I can't understand where the problem should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw this is new to me.. Isn't it? From yesterday. Super cool. That shiiiiiiiiiiirt.
> View attachment 3421349


This bloke us just .......


JaneWT said:


> Glad TAU is being shown at Toronto.  I'd given up on that one, to be honest.  I doubt it will get a general release, but at least it's still breathing!


Been waiting for this one since way before it even started filming!!! Such a good feeling about this. Not necessarily on a top film scale but on a memorable and believable performance for him.


----------



## carmencrem

cool! Lenny Kravitz posted a pic of him having fun with Michael and Alicia!


----------



## Allie28

This is too cool....



Lenny captioned it with.....
* In the elevator having a laugh with #MichaelFassbenderand #AliciaVikander.*

*https://www.instagram.com/p/BIVS6IABIh1/*


----------



## Allie28

Oops!  Sorry, I just saw Carmen beat me to the punch.  Good thing it's cool enough to be post twice!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Glad TAU is being shown at Toronto.  I'd given up on that one, to be honest.  I doubt it will get a general release, but at least it's still breathing!



I'm sure it will get a release in the UK Jane, it is from the Film 4 stable [emoji3]


----------



## mchris55

The point is that answers ARE given, and yet the SAME questions are asked.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Oops!  Sorry, I just saw Carmen beat me to the punch.  Good thing it's cool enough to be post twice!



Don't worry Allie! I think we were posting at the same moment [emoji23][emoji1305]


----------



## FassbenderLover

That must've been awkward. Michael dated Zoe, met Lenny and now Lenny meeting the gf, even tho she's met Zoe to LOLOL


----------



## FassbenderLover

It is quite interesting tho after all this time neither one has mentioned this meeting at TIFF. Its always how they "met and fell in love while on set"


----------



## mchris55

Cool pic of Kravitz. Thanks.

Kravitz is very hot in person, but short. About 5'9".


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> It is quite interesting tho after all this time neither one has mentioned this meeting at TIFF. Its always how they "met and fell in love while on set"


LOL!!


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> No reason to doubt her at all, except some people like to brand her a liar because they don't want to acknowledge what she's saying - conflicts with various "theories". And now Michael is lying too apparently....Can't get my head around just how far the conspiracy theorists will reach before they face up to the truth....


I've seen how far the conspiracy theories can go on tumblr when some of Benedict Cumberbatch's fans are trying to get his wife indicted for fraud and bribery due to her supposed efforts to create legal documentation for a fake baby she never had.  Some of Fassbender's fans are not far behind.

Tumblr is a breeding ground for people to co-sponsor group delusions to the point where they develop their own lingo ("Alicia's spider monkeys") and their theories and fantasies start to solidify into fact in their minds.  (Like that supposed Grand Prix event that Alicia "ruined" with her presence and caused a fight with James McAvoy...utter fantasy, but solidly proven in their minds.)  Scary stuff.  I wonder whether these people ever have moments of self awareness and scare themselves with how much they are losing the plot.  I think they do because you'll notice them commenting in other forums under other names pretending to be "normal" (i.e., casual fans who don't really know or care that much.)  If you need to disguise your obsession around regular people, there's something very wrong.

The tumblr crowd is miserable this week because it's much easier to pretend that Michael hates Alicia, can't stand to touch her, and can't stand to be in her presence when all you have to go on is a few paparazzi pictures of them walking 5 seconds from a restaurant to a car wearing their tense paparazzi faces.  These videos show them just behaving normally and not carrying on this drama-filled charade that tumblr has invented.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Allie28 said:


> This is too cool....
> View attachment 3421370
> 
> 
> Lenny captioned it with.....
> * In the elevator having a laugh with #MichaelFassbenderand #AliciaVikander.*
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BIVS6IABIh1/*


Lbr fangirling over Zoe probably.


----------



## mchris55

N/m


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> That must've been awkward. Michael dated Zoe, met Lenny and now Lenny meeting the gf, even tho she's met Zoe to LOLOL


Do you think she and Zoe compared notes? Like "Oh does he still do that thing with his tongue that he thinks is so great but really just tickles?" "YES I HATE THAT THING." With Michael face palming in the corner? Probably why he flipped off the camera in that pic of them all hanging together....


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Do you think she and Zoe compared notes? Like "Oh does he still do that thing with his tongue that he thinks is so great but really just tickles?" "YES I HATE THAT THING." With Michael face palming in the corner? Probably why he flipped off the camera in that pic of them all hanging together....



Lol ahahahah! Alicia and Zoe seem to get on pretty well, I saw them together few times at some parties etc. Both funny gals  
Lol at your post [emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

I feel I have tried. Some people are just too confused with the world......From now on I'll be doing....


----------



## Allie28

Flatsy said:


> I've seen how far the conspiracy theories can go on tumblr when some of Benedict Cumberbatch's fans are trying to get his wife indicted for fraud and bribery due to her supposed efforts to create legal documentation for a fake baby she never had.  Some of Fassbender's fans are not far behind.
> 
> Tumblr is a breeding ground for people to co-sponsor group delusions to the point where they develop their own lingo ("Alicia's spider monkeys") and their theories and fantasies start to solidify into fact in their minds.  (Like that supposed Grand Prix event that Alicia "ruined" with her presence and caused a fight with James McAvoy...utter fantasy, but solidly proven in their minds.)  Scary stuff.  I wonder whether these people ever have moments of self awareness and scare themselves with how much they are losing the plot.  I think they do because you'll notice them commenting in other forums under other names pretending to be "normal" (i.e., casual fans who don't really know or care that much.)  If you need to disguise your obsession around regular people, there's something very wrong.
> 
> The tumblr crowd is miserable this week because it's much easier to pretend that Michael hates Alicia, can't stand to touch her, and can't stand to be in her presence when all you have to go on is a few paparazzi pictures of them walking 5 seconds from a restaurant to a car wearing their tense paparazzi faces.  These videos show them just behaving normally and not carrying on this drama-filled charade that tumblr has invented.



Well said.  They are also mad because they've been assured by the tumblrs they've put their faith and trust in that Michael would do very little, if any, promotion for TLBO.  When in fact, he's done more to promote TLBO than he did for XMen.  And they were definitely promised he wouldn't do any promo with Alicia.  Wrong.  Again.  He spent 2 days doing joint promo with her.   Even with reshoots for AC happening, he still made the effort to promote TLBO.  And he seemed very happy to do so.

The fan fiction tumblr has been feeding their followers in no way jives with what reality is showing.  They've been lied to.  But when you choose to believe lies, who can you blame?


----------



## Just Askin

Fassbender must be a pretty cool dude if even the exes Dad is still happy to see him.


----------



## Flatsy

Allie28 said:


> Well said.  They are also mad because they've been assured by the tumblrs they've put their faith and trust in that Michael would do very little, if any, promotion for TLBO.  When in fact, he's done more to promote TLBO than he did for XMen.  And they were definitely promised he wouldn't do any promo with Alicia.  Wrong.  Again.  He spent 2 days doing joint promo with her.   Even with reshoots for AC happening, he still made the effort to promote TLBO.  And he seemed very happy to do so.
> 
> The fan fiction tumblr has been feeding their followers in no way jives with what reality is showing.  They've been lied to.  But when you choose to believe lies, who can you blame?


Give them about 3 or 4 days to get over the bracing jolt of reality. That's about how it will take them to digest all the new interviews and find some irrelevant details to fixate on that will support the new theories they have come up with to soothe themselves.  They are great at moving their mental goalposts so they can continue to believe what they want to believe.


----------



## Just Askin

Reposts but can we just...


And this...


Nuff said


----------



## mollie12

TAU is apparently TERRIBLE.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> TAU is apparently TERRIBLE.


Where is that from?


----------



## Flatsy

I like the "untucked" thing.  He's got such a rugged look, I like him either in simple, casual clothes or fully formal in suits and tuxes...The semi-skinny jeans (which on him just look like tight jeans) and the fitted shirts all tucked in don't work for me as well.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> TAU is apparently TERRIBLE.


Was there a review that came out or is it because of the showing at TIFF? Damn it, I was really looking forward to that one.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> Was there a review that came out or is it because of the showing at TIFF? Damn it, I was really looking forward to that one.


I know a couple people reacting to the TIFF lineup today who have A24/TIFF contacts.


----------



## jooa

n/m


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> I know a couple people reacting to the TIFF lineup today who have A24/TIFF contacts.


I see. Well, at least there's The Snowman. His other projects I'm kind of lukewarm about but I'll still see them. Did they say anything specific about TAU?


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I know a couple people reacting to the TIFF lineup today who have A24/TIFF contacts.


What did they say?


----------



## kashlo

Purusha said:


> I must agree with you. Both interviews were boring. I had expected more interesting questions and better answers. Michael still Looks good, though.


Blue is his colour


----------



## kashlo

Has the bar really been set so low for this 'couple' that all their fans need is for them to be cordial to each other? You get love from that? I worry for some people when these two break up. Genuinely.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Has the bar really been set so low for this 'couple' that all their fans need is for them to be cordial to each other? You get love from that? I worry for some people when these two break up. Genuinely.


Gotta love the focus of most of your posts. It's his fans and not him. Thanks for that. Have you enjoyed all the lovely pics of the couple over the last 2 days? It's been great, don't you think?


----------



## Just Askin

How cute is this bloke...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> How cute is this bloke...
> View attachment 3421556



A lot! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️She/he also posts tons of pics in her/his gallery! Super cute btw, that interview was lovely, can't wait to see the full version! Etalk replied to my message and they told me we'll have some interviews tonight and/or in the next days [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Re Michael.. He was just adorable. The cutest. [emoji178]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3421562
View attachment 3421563
View attachment 3421564


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> I know a couple people reacting to the TIFF lineup today who have A24/TIFF contacts.


More than one... hmmm, that's not good. It would explain some things though. Unfortunate if true.


----------



## FassbenderLover

aprilmayjune said:


> Do you think she and Zoe compared notes? Like "Oh does he still do that thing with his tongue that he thinks is so great but really just tickles?" "YES I HATE THAT THING." With Michael face palming in the corner? Probably why he flipped off the camera in that pic of them all hanging together....


 I doubt they compared notes since I think he does a whole lot more with Zoe than her


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> I know a couple people reacting to the TIFF lineup today who have A24/TIFF contacts.



Oh really? And what did they say? I am still very curious tho.. Hope to know something more about the movie..


----------



## Just Askin

Unfortunately for Zoe (as lovely as she is) he's not doing anything with her now though. But Vikander sure seems to have a smug look on her face these days


----------



## mchris55

Scary.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Unfortunately for Zoe (as lovely as she is) he's not doing anything with her now though. But Vikander sure seems to have a smug look on her face these days



Did you seeeeeee 
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 3421600


----------



## carmencrem

just found this on insta. Michael at the Tonight Show. They played a game too. Can't wait to see it. [emoji57]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3421618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just found this on insta. Michael at the Tonight Show. They played a game too. Can't wait to see it. [emoji57]


did he film this yesterday then? Tapings usually start at 5...


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> so no TLBO and Weightless at tiff, right? did they announce all line-up? or are there more to come?


They will announce other movies in the next weeks. 



mollie12 said:


> I know a couple people reacting to the TIFF lineup today who have A24/TIFF contacts.


I didn't have great expectations in any case. But IF it's _so _bad,it's strange that they've agreed to show it at the Toronto Festival.  Let's see.. Anyway,it's a small budget indie,it's not going to affect his career. 



kashlo said:


> Has the bar really been set so low for this 'couple' that all their fans need is for them to be cordial to each other? You get love from that? I worry for some people when these two break up. Genuinely.


Well,some people were sure that they couldn't stand each other.. What do you expect from promo interviews?  They're obviously relaxed,at ease with each other. But it's always the same old  story. 



FassbenderLover said:


> hey really trying to sell this movie huh? Still not buying. So after all this time, now they trying to convince us they met at TIFF when 1. He was with the Romanian that time and was surrounded on the dance floor by a bunch of ladies and 2. She was dancing with someone else. She has always lied about dancing hours long with people so now it seems dear Michael has jumped on board to give the illusion they had instant chemistry from years gone buy. Such lies I tell ya. Not to mention, he's always been a bad dancer, not since dancing with her. Boy they going out real hard for this


He met  Madalina at another party.. And even if was surrounded by a bunch of ladies (receipts?),it's perfectly possible that they met there.. There're pics of them at the same TIFF party,and Vikander mentioned this anecdote in an old interview with Horowitz. They also met at the Bafta Awards 2014 where Alicia presented an award with Redmayne. 



gingerglory said:


> Thanks! I knew TLBO is most unlikely. I wasn't able to watch the live stream so I asked. Thanks. Anyway, we will know about VFF this week also.





Flatsy said:


> There was never a reason to doubt it when she said it the first time...


You know,she's a liar.. She has even lied about the THREE-hour dance off with Isaac at a Comic-Con party... Who doesn't have a THREE-hour dance off.. 



FassbenderLover said:


> Am I being interviewed? If my dislike for her isn't obvious by now then I cant help u.
> Its so funny that his fans are always asked why they don't like her, yet her fans cant give a reason to, except that she's "pretty, talented and dating Michael Fassbender"


I knew  her before she was announced for TBLO and I've always thought she was a good actress. Judging by her fansites and blogs,most of her fans are not interested in their relationship. They started to follow her after watching  Anna Karenina,A Royal Affair,but above all after watching Ex Machina.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> did he film this yesterday then? Tapings usually start at 5...



Yep! They did.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Yep! They did.


So did she film Seth Meyers yesterday too? We got so many pics yesterday there's no way I can keep them all straight


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> They will announce other movies in the next weeks.
> 
> 
> I didn't have great expectations in any case. But IF it's _so _bad,it's strange that they've agreed to show it at the Toronto Festival.  Let's see.. Anyway,it's a small budget indie,it's not going to affect his career.
> 
> 
> Well,some people were sure that they couldn't stand each other.. What do you expect from promo interviews?  They're obviously relaxed,at ease with each other. But it's always the same old  story.
> 
> 
> He met  Madalina at another party.. And even if was surrounded by a bunch of ladies (receipts?),it's perfectly possible that they met there.. There're pics of them at the same TIFF party,and Vikander mentioned this anecdote in an old interview with Horowitz. They also met at the Bafta Awards 2014 where Alicia presented an award with Redmayne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know,she's a liar.. She has even lied about the THREE-hour dance off with Isaac at a Comic-Con party... Who doesn't have a THREE-hour dance off..
> 
> 
> I knew  her before she was announced for TBLO and I've always thought she was a good actress. Judging by her fansites and blogs,most of her fans are not interested in their relationship. They started to follow her after watching  Anna Karenina,A Royal Affair,but above all after watching Ex Machina.



I started being interested in her in February 2013, after watching Anna Karenina. I loved Kitty in the book, I loved the Kitty played by Alicia. Fragile, delicate, resolutive, curious. 
Re Michael, I've known and followed him since 2012, when I saw Haywire (without paying to much attention), then ADM, Jane Eyre, Shame, Fish Tank.. Etc. 
I saw them in 2 separate moments/years/context but I was so happy when I read they were filming TLBO together and then of course when I saw them together irl. They're the cutest, I can't help. 
Did you watch their interviews? [emoji7] I think Yes  

Btw re Trespass, I usually find those stories interesting so I was naturally interested in it.. I don't know what is wrong with that movie, I sill hope it's gonna be great, but I know very few things about it. Hope to have a trailer soon. 

How many movies circa do they still have to announce at TIFF? 

Thanks


----------



## Allie28

LOL.  He played Frozen Blackjack on Fallon.  That's going to be hilarious!  I'm glad he's finally playing a game on Fallon.  His appearances there have been way too short.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> So did she film Seth Meyers yesterday too? We got so many pics yesterday there's no way I can keep them all straight



I kinda think so since she changed few outfits but I couldn't keep track. 
Let's wait and see where they are.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  He played Frozen Blackjack on Fallon.  That's going to be hilarious!  I'm glad he's finally playing a game on Fallon.  His appearances there have been way too short.



How does this game work? Glad he's playing a game btw! Never seen him playing at a Fallon's show. I still hope they're showing a clip from TLBO. 
And I hope his interview is longer than the last one!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> How does this game work? Glad he's playing a game btw! Never seen him playing at a Fallon's show. I still hope they're showing a clip from TLBO.
> And I hope his interview is longer than the last one!


I believe it involves playing cards, iced water and some frozen nuts.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> So did she film Seth Meyers yesterday too? We got so many pics yesterday there's no way I can keep them all straight



The pic of Lenny Kravitz with Michael and Alicia was at the NBC studios yesterday after Alicia had changed into the long dress. So pretty sure she recorded Meyers yesterday too.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  He played Frozen Blackjack on Fallon.  That's going to be hilarious!  I'm glad he's finally playing a game on Fallon.  His appearances there have been way too short.


yeah, finally a game! can't wait to see it. any idea when it will be aired? are they going to hold it off until late august? or they are gonna show it tonight? I wanna see it. I wanna see it!


----------



## PSawyer

About TIFF 2013 and the dance floor... the reports from that night tell a different story.


> *Michael Fassbender dances with Colin Hanks to R. Kelly, Cumberbatch holds court at Soho House*
> 
> *Event:* The Fifth Estate producer Michael Sugar’s bash
> 
> *Most A-list guests: *Benedict Cumberbatch,  Daniel Brühl, Colin Hanks, Paul Giamatti, Michael Fassbender, Dan Stevens, Tom Welling, Juno Temple
> 
> *The scene:* The DJ booth at the Soho House was the origin for one of the weirdest dance pairings in TIFF history. As the fete for Disney’s Wikileaks film wound down, *a request for R. Kelly’s “Ignition” led to a dance off between new best buds Michael Fassbender and, oddly, Colin Hanks. Though few revelers were left at that point, those lucky enough to star squealed with delight as The pair got down to the sensual song.*
> 
> Earlier in the evening The Fifth Estate’s leads held court under the Soho House’s Papier Mâchémoose alongside Steve McQueen –Cumberbatch and Fassbender’s director in TIFF’s sure to be critical darling 12 Years a Slave — who appeared to be taking notes on the musings of the Sherlock star.


http://o.canada.com/news/michael-fa...r-kelly-cumberbatch-holds-court-at-soho-house

Another source:


> After rabid rooting and screams of unbridled lust from the guard-railed public, Cumberbatch escapes to Grey Goose Soho House Toronto, where he proceeds to plop down onto one of the private club’s velvet chesterfields. A _Sherlock_ moment if we ever saw one. English actress *Juno Temple* pops over to chat up her former co-star, sharing conspiratorial winks and giggles next to the cozy fireplace.
> 
> At one point, he spontaneously drops a few dance moves with co-star *Alicia Vikander*, perhaps an homage to the plucky dance scene in _The Fifth Estate_, where Assange is labelled “an octopus” on the dance floor. His parochial moves were a delightful contrast to a fist-pumping *Michael Fassbender, dressed monochromatically in a black sweater and jeans, surrounded by eight women by the bar, dancing to R. Kelly’s “Ignition”. Social surrealism at its best. He only paused from time to time to whisper in the ear of Colin Hanks*, son of *Tom Hanks*. Future co-stars in the making?


http://nuvomagazine.com/culture/inside-tiff-2013-english-man-candy-and-sultry-french-starlets

Another one:


> *TIFF Party: Benedict Cumberbatch eyeballs a moose and Michael Fassbender slow-dances to R. Kelly*
> 
> Michael Fassbender is a dancing machine. The _12 Years A Slave _star strolled into Grey Goose’s party at Soho House just around midnight yesterday, greeting Tom Welling and Colin Hanks, who are both in town for the red carpet presentation of their new film _Parkland,_ and making nice with other guests over a cup of coffee at the bar. Then he hit the dance floor. Hard.
> *
> Fassbender’s favourite tune: R. Kelly’s “Ignition (Remix).” The Hollywood hunk semi-slow-danced with Hanks and bumped-and-grinded with a random woman (all in good fun, of course)*. The only dance-floor antic he missed was singing, “After the show it’s the after-party.” (Which the rest of the crowd happily picked up in his stead.)
> 
> Fassbender’s sweet dance moves upstaged the guests of honour, the cast of WikiLeaks thriller _The Fifth Estate, _who filed in shortly after 1 a.m. While Benedict Cumberbatch, Daniel Brühl, Dan Stevens, *Alicia Vikander and Carice van Houten weren’t quite as serious about the d-floor*, we did spot an enthralled Cumberbatch motioning wildly to his fellow actors to check out the moose head hanging over the fireplace. He even twice made his own makeshift finger antlers, gesturing to Juno Temple, whose film _Horns_ will be feted at Soho House tonight.


*http://torontolife.com/culture/movies-and-tv/tiff-2013-the-fifth-estate-party/*


----------



## mollie12

PSawyer said:


> About TIFF 2013 and the dance floor... the reports from that night tell a different story.



None of this contradicts what they said.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I believe it involves playing cards, iced water and some frozen nuts.



Probably I'll find a way to see it tonight. I won't be able to sleep before haha


----------



## Just Askin

PSawyer said:


> About TIFF 2013 and the dance floor... the reports from that night tell a different story.
> 
> http://o.canada.com/news/michael-fa...r-kelly-cumberbatch-holds-court-at-soho-house
> 
> Another source:
> 
> http://nuvomagazine.com/culture/inside-tiff-2013-english-man-candy-and-sultry-french-starlets
> 
> Another one:
> 
> *http://torontolife.com/culture/movies-and-tv/tiff-2013-the-fifth-estate-party/*


What I get from what they have said is that the first time they met each other was at TIFF. No more no less. No love at first sight, sharing cabs home or exchanging numbers. Just the first time they met.


----------



## PSawyer

mollie12 said:


> None of this contradicts what they said.



LOL, of course it does! And it contraditcs a lot of posts in here as well.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> They will announce other movies in the next weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,some people were sure that they couldn't stand each other.. What do you expect from promo interviews?  They're obviously relaxed,at ease with each other. But it's always the same old  story.



Well of course you can't expect anything else from promo interviews. They are hardly going to shout at each other or be rude to each other


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> yeah, finally a game! can't wait to see it. any idea when it will be aired? are they going to hold it off until late august? or they are gonna show it tonight? I wanna see it. I wanna see it!



It airs tonight!  It may have a late start with the ********ic Convention airing this week so I'm adding an extra hour to the recording time.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> It airs tonight!  It may have a late start with the ********ic Convention airing this week so I'm adding an extra hour to the recording time.



Omg so It'll be super hard for me to be still awake and to see it. 90% I won't sleep btw [emoji23]


----------



## mollie12

PSawyer said:


> LOL, of course it does! And it contraditcs a lot of posts in here as well.


 Do you know how long these parties last?  How many people were there? How the room is set up?  How long the journalists were there? Did the journalists ever go to the bathroom?  Were they ever deep in conversation with anyone? How many times did they go the bar? 

Each of these reports are somewhat similar, with different details because they're coming from three different people with different perspectives.  They reported what they observed. But none of them could possibly have their attention on every interaction taking place during the party.  And any introduction between AV & MF (and everything they've said indicates it was nothing more than a brief hello) probably took less than a minute.  It's completely probable that that either wasn't witnessed or wasn't considered worthy of a mention in an article.


----------



## carmencrem

Sorry guys but is it really important to rely on reports from that night? Do you really think reporters write down every single thing the actors do on the dance floor? Whatever they wrote.. I don't understand what's the point in saying they were lying? What for? They didn't say they hooked up that night, just that they met on the dance floor, which I believe it's true, why not. They didn't make a big deal out of it. Just a statement. Nothing "special", very normal. 
They didn't say they chatted and kissed and bla bla, they just said they met there, stop. They were all dancing and they met there. Let them have a life, it's not even important or relevant now that they are together since they fell in love shooting the movie.  

We definitely can't even tell one person from one other during a party.. It's difficult to report every single movement. [emoji23]


----------



## PSawyer

The excuses are so funny!


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Do you know how long these parties last?  How many people were there? How the room is set up?  How long the journalists were there? Did the journalists ever go to the bathroom?  Were they ever deep in conversation with anyone? How many times did they go the bar?
> 
> Each of these reports are somewhat similar, with different details because they're coming from three different people with different perspectives.  They reported what they observed. But none of them could possibly have their attention on every interaction taking place during the party.  And any introduction between AV & MF (and everything they've said indicates it was nothing more than a brief hello) probably took less than a minute.  It's completely probable that that either wasn't witnessed or wasn't considered worthy of a mention in an article.



THIS. Incredible how some people are making such a big deal out of a simple statement. "We met on the dance floor". Meeting on the dance floor could last 1 minute, 3 minutes, 10 minutes, 30 seconds. Gosh. How are reporters supposed to report every single breath an actor takes? I can't believe we're really discussing this


----------



## Just Askin

PSawyer said:


> The excuses are so funny!


Okay . Wait, sorry, what are excuses being made about?


----------



## artemis09

I'm not even a fan of them as a couple, but the people saying they're lying about meeting on the dance floor are REALLY reaching. I second mollie12's comment.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> THIS. Incredible how some people are making such a big deal out of a simple statement. "We met on the dance floor". Meeting on the dance floor could last 1 minute, 3 minutes, 10 minutes, 30 seconds. Gosh. How are reporters supposed to report every single breath an actor takes? I can't believe we're really discussing this



I don't see the motive of telling lies over such a small matter. It is not like they were telling a love on first-sight , immediately hooked up story.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> It airs tonight!  It may have a late start with the ********ic Convention airing this week so I'm adding an extra hour to the recording time.


Awesome!! Thanks, Allie!


----------



## carmencrem

Is any of you able to flip this image? I know it's not a big deal but I'm such a s**t with these things! I can't stand his scar on the wrong side [emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you 

Btw I just found this on Twitter... Which is from yesterday


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Scary.


 Isnt it? As if Michael wouldn't hesitate to hook up with Zoe seeing as tho he's in town. AV be damned


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Isnt it? As if Michael wouldn't hesitate to hook up with Zoe seeing as tho he's in town. AV be damned


Nah mate. Not all men are dogs. Pretty sure she ain't no sad b..ch either. See them both as self respecting people.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Nah mate. Not all men are dogs. Pretty sure she ain't no sad b..ch either. See them both as self respecting people.



threesomes, guys. the answer is always threesomes


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Is any of you able to flip this image? I know it's not a big deal but I'm such a s**t with these things! I can't stand his scar on the wrong side [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421718
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Btw I just found this on Twitter... Which is from yesterday
> View attachment 3421720


















Here you go. Love their goofy faces!
thanks to http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/148000797460/𝓂𝒾𝒸𝒽𝒶𝑒𝓁-𝒻𝒶𝓈𝓈𝒷𝑒𝓃𝒹𝑒𝓇-𝒶𝓁𝒾𝒸𝒾𝒶-𝓋𝒾𝓀𝒶𝓃𝒹𝑒𝓇-x


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Here you go. Love their goofy faces!
> thanks to http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/148000797460/𝓂𝒾𝒸𝒽𝒶𝑒𝓁-𝒻𝒶𝓈𝓈𝒷𝑒𝓃𝒹𝑒𝓇-𝒶𝓁𝒾𝒸𝒾𝒶-𝓋𝒾𝓀𝒶𝓃𝒹𝑒𝓇-x



You, mate, thank you!! [emoji7][emoji378] they're the epitome of cuteness in these ones! I couldn't believe it, yesterday when I logged in and started asking my questions.. And I saw that gif! What a blessing.[emoji1317] thank you again!


----------



## FassbenderLover

PSawyer said:


> About TIFF 2013 and the dance floor... the reports from that night tell a different story.
> 
> http://o.canada.com/news/michael-fa...r-kelly-cumberbatch-holds-court-at-soho-house
> 
> Another source:
> 
> http://nuvomagazine.com/culture/inside-tiff-2013-english-man-candy-and-sultry-french-starlets
> 
> Another one:
> 
> *http://torontolife.com/culture/movies-and-tv/tiff-2013-the-fifth-estate-party/*


 Someone asked for receipts? There it is
And if they met, surely it would've been reported. She was well known at the time right?


----------



## FassbenderLover

So Michael wouldn't dare cheat on her? LOL Has he been faithful the time he's been away from her? Has she been faithful? I doubt it


----------



## artemis09

FassbenderLover said:


> Someone asked for receipts? There it is
> And if they met, surely it would've been reported. She was well known at the time right?


The point isn't whether she was well known at the time or not. It's been stated above: this is a huge event, with multiple reporters, at a party that was going on for hours. The celebrities there don't have a reporter trailing them everywhere they go so their every move was being watched. It's really not a ridiculous concept that they may have bumped into each other on the dance floor at some point to maybe say "hi" at the very most. They even share a common a co-worker (Domhnall Gleeson). I don't care about her that much, but this assumption that they both must be lying, especially Michael, about everything they do is kind of ludicrous at this point. It doesn't mean anything either way.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> I'm not even a fan of them as a couple, but the people saying they're lying about meeting on the dance floor are REALLY reaching. I second mollie12's comment.


 I don't see why would lie about it. It is really insignificant. Although it does make me question Michael's taste if he thinks she is a good dancer but he could have just been fibbing


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I don't see why would lie about it. It is really insignificant. Although it does make me question Michael's taste if he thinks she is a good dancer but he could have just been fibbing


 Of course he's fibbing. He's at least a gentleman enough to not call her out on her lie


----------



## mollie12




----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


>



THIS THANK YOU!


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> I started being interested in her in February 2013, after watching Anna Karenina. I loved Kitty in the book, I loved the Kitty played by Alicia. Fragile, delicate, resolutive, curious.
> Re Michael, I've known and followed him since 2012, when I saw Haywire (without paying to much attention), then ADM, Jane Eyre, Shame, Fish Tank.. Etc.
> I saw them in 2 separate moments/years/context but I was so happy when I read they were filming TLBO together and then of course when I saw them together irl. They're the cutest, I can't help.
> Did you watch their interviews? [emoji7] I think Yes
> 
> Btw re Trespass, I usually find those stories interesting so I was naturally interested in it.. I don't know what is wrong with that movie, I sill hope it's gonna be great, but I know very few things about it. Hope to have a trailer soon.
> 
> *How many movies circa do they still have to announce at TIFF? *
> 
> Thanks


I don't know exactly.. but I think they will add other important titles.
I think Alicia and Gleeson are the best parts of Anna Karenina,so I totally agree with you.
Yes,I've watched the interviews. They look very relaxed and lovely together.




PSawyer said:


> About TIFF 2013 and the dance floor... the reports from that night tell a different story.
> 
> http://o.canada.com/news/michael-fa...r-kelly-cumberbatch-holds-court-at-soho-house
> 
> Another source:
> 
> http://nuvomagazine.com/culture/inside-tiff-2013-english-man-candy-and-sultry-french-starlets
> 
> Another one:
> 
> *http://torontolife.com/culture/movies-and-tv/tiff-2013-the-fifth-estate-party/ *


I've already read these articles.. These are the same links that a certain someone used to post here to prove that Vikander is a liar..And these articles  don't prove anything,actually. I don't see how the fact that "Vikander and Carice van Houten weren't quite as serious about the d-floor" or the fact that Fassbender was talking with other women disprove what they say.



Just Askin said:


> What I get from what they have said is that the first time they met each other was at TIFF. No more no less. No love at first sight, sharing cabs home or exchanging numbers. Just the first time they met.





mollie12 said:


> Do you know how long these parties last?  How many people were there? How the room is set up?  How long the journalists were there? Did the journalists ever go to the bathroom?  Were they ever deep in conversation with anyone? How many times did they go the bar?
> 
> Each of these reports are somewhat similar, with different details because they're coming from three different people with different perspectives.  They reported what they observed. But none of them could possibly have their attention on every interaction taking place during the party.  And any introduction between AV & MF (and everything they've said indicates it was nothing more than a brief hello) probably took less than a minute.  It's completely probable that that either wasn't witnessed or wasn't considered worthy of a mention in an article.


Apparently,this is very difficult to understand.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


>



Omg did he play the same crazy game of the bottle Alicia played? Hahaha I hope so, it was so freaking funny!


----------



## FassbenderLover

The thing is, her fans here say she's been around for a while, not just since she's been with Michael. She was in a movie with Ben, who is well known at that time, still is. Michael was there, being in a huge movie 12 YAS. Two people in 2 big movies, surely if they met for 5 minutes or 1 minute the multiple reporters would have seen them in conversation. There's a picture of her there after all. Feel free to dispute me, but those same reporters said that she was hardly on the dance floor, which means she was off somewhere watching Michael and company dance. Are those reports disputed? Unless they met in private, which is what they're famous for.
Ok fine, they met at TIFF. But no way in hell they danced together. No way in hell he saw her dancing, especially since he was surrounded by 8 women who no doubt held his attention


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Omg did he play the same crazy game of the bottle Alicia played? Hahaha I hope so, it was so freaking funny!


Yes,it's the same Swedish game..


----------



## carmencrem

And you were there with him, right?  did you dance with him, too? you seem to  know everything about him and that night. That's cool, lucky you.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Yes,it's the same Swedish game..



Omg I bet he wasn't as good as her, he's too goofy and that's why I love him!! Ahahah I'm so curious to know what did they talk about! 
It's gonna be the coolest thing. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji378][emoji378][emoji378]


----------



## kashlo

Omg he looks so good!  drool


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> The thing is, her fans here say she's been around for a while, not just since she's been with Michael. She was in a movie with Ben, who is well known at that time, still is. Michael was there, being in a huge movie 12 YAS. Two people in 2 big movies, surely if they met for 5 minutes or 1 minute the multiple reporters would have seen them in conversation. There's a picture of her there after all. Feel free to dispute me, but those same reporters said that she was hardly on the dance floor, which means she was off somewhere watching Michael and company dance. Are those reports disputed? Unless they met in private, which is what they're famous for.
> Ok fine, they met at TIFF. But no way in hell they danced together. No way in hell he saw her dancing, especially since he was surrounded by 8 women who no doubt held his attention


You can say she's not famous enough to be known as anything but "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" in 2016 or you can say she was famous enough for reporters to watch her every move in 2013. You can't have it both ways. Pick one.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> You can say she's not famous enough to be known as anything but "Michael Fassbender's girlfriend" in 2016 or you can say she was famous enough for reporters to watch her every move in 2013. You can't have it both ways. Pick a story and stick with it.



It's too hard to choose a narrative line. I'm so glad I don't have to, I prefer relying on reality. It's so much easier and relaxing. [emoji173]️ 

Still thinking about that game. Can't stand the TIFF story anymore, it's through the looking glass again.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Here you go. Love their goofy faces!
> thanks to http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/148000797460/----x



Awesome!  Thanks!  I'd like to think these are the faces they make reading forums but I highly doubt they'd be that amused.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> The thing is, her fans here say she's been around for a while, not just since she's been with Michael. She was in a movie with Ben, who is well known at that time, still is. Michael was there, being in a huge movie 12 YAS. Two people in 2 big movies, surely if they met for 5 minutes or 1 minute the multiple reporters would have seen them in conversation. There's a picture of her there after all. Feel free to dispute me, but those same reporters said that she was hardly on the dance floor, which means she was off somewhere watching Michael and company dance. Are those reports disputed? Unless they met in private, which is what they're famous for.
> Ok fine, they met at TIFF. But no way in hell they danced together. No way in hell he saw her dancing, especially since he was surrounded by 8 women who no doubt held his attention


Did they say they danced for two hours? Even if she was hardly on  the dance floor,it doesn't mean that she didn't dance at all.



Allie28 said:


> Awesome!  Thanks!  I'd like to think these are the faces they make reading forums but I highly doubt they'd be that amused.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Omg did he play the same crazy game of the bottle Alicia played? Hahaha I hope so, it was so freaking funny!



He also played the "Pen in Bottle "? ! Then quite sure he can beat Fallon - for obvious reason


----------



## PSawyer

FassbenderLover said:


> The thing is, her fans here say she's been around for a while, not just since she's been with Michael. She was in a movie with Ben, who is well known at that time, still is. Michael was there, being in a huge movie 12 YAS. Two people in 2 big movies, surely if they met for 5 minutes or 1 minute the multiple reporters would have seen them in conversation. There's a picture of her there after all. Feel free to dispute me, *but those same reporters said that she was hardly on the dance floor, which means she was off somewhere watching Michael and company dance. Are those reports disputed?* Unless they met in private, which is what they're famous for.
> Ok fine, they met at TIFF. But no way in hell they danced together. No way in hell he saw her dancing, especially since he was surrounded by 8 women who no doubt held his attention



Those reports were written by jealous fangirls, you didn't know? they were just trying to destroy the most flawless couple to ever walk on earth even before their relationship started!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Awesome!  Thanks!  I'd like to think these are the faces they make reading forums but I highly doubt they'd be that amused.



Hahaha they surely had a lot of fun tho!


----------



## Allie28

So not only does he play Frozen Blackjack but also the Swedish game Alicia played?  I wonder if she coached him?  And I wonder if Jimmy practiced a lot since losing to Alicia?  LOL.  This will be great.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> He also played the "Pen in Bottle "? ! Then quite sure he can beat Fallon - for obvious reason



HAHAHAHA I'm laughing out loud. I do think he can beat Fallon too. Fallon is the goofiest. [emoji23] and Michael is......less goofy.. [emoji7]


----------



## mollie12

LMAO YES.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> So not only does he play Frozen Blackjack but also the Swedish game Alicia played?  I wonder if she coached him?  And I wonder if Jimmy practiced a lot since losing to Alicia?  LOL.  This will be great.



Haha Jimmy was so freaking funny and bad with that rope! Let's say Michael won![emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> It's too hard to choose a narrative line. I'm so glad I don't have to, I prefer relying on reality. It's so much easier and relaxing. [emoji173]️
> 
> Still thinking about that game. Can't stand the TIFF story anymore, it's through the looking glass again.



In the Bourne promo tour to Seoul, Matt praised Alicia is a good poker / blackjack player when he talked to one of the Hong Kong media. Alicia said she learned poker from him). This  came from quite a pro himself - Matt took part in some professional poker games. If some can read Chinese, Matt might be called liar too! Hahaha. (Sorry to admin - slightly off topic for Michael thread)


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> LMAO YES.



Can't stop laughing right now. Need to go outside. I can't disturb my mates around. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> HAHAHAHA I'm laughing out loud. I do think he can beat Fallon too. Fallon is the goofiest. [emoji23] and Michael is......less goofy.. [emoji7]



Fallon is quite clumsy in games or he purposely acts like this so that his guests can win


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Can't stop laughing right now. Need to go outside. I can't disturb my mates around. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



It is so funny ! 
You all in UK got to sleep late again - too excited !


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> LMAO YES.


LMFAO


----------



## gingerglory

poor Michael LOL


----------



## gingerglory

oops guys, double post again, sorry, lol


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

How can I sleeeep now?


----------



## kashlo

.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> poor Michael LOL



This may never get deleted from my DVR.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> This may never get deleted from my DVR.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 i can't believe Fassy did THIS. I'm dead. HAHAHAH [emoji33][emoji23][emoji378][emoji7][emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> How can I sleeeep now?



Not only you can't sleep now, you will only sleep 4 or 5 hours ,  wake up again looking for pic & video and starting posting ! Hehehe


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3421826
> View attachment 3421828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe Fassy did THIS. I'm dead. HAHAHAH [emoji33][emoji23][emoji378][emoji7][emoji57]



Hilarious ! Put all money on  Fassy to win !


----------



## Just Askin

No I don't think he would cheat on her. I think he is in love with her, like adult style. Think everyone is in agreement he is acting very differently  From all his relationships before. I agree. You do act differently when you find the right one. Think any of us that have done that will recognise what I am talking about.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Of course he's fibbing. He's at least a gentleman enough to not call her out on her lie


He said way more about it than she did in the interview. This statement makes no sense!


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> The thing is, her fans here say she's been around for a while, not just since she's been with Michael. She was in a movie with Ben, who is well known at that time, still is. Michael was there, being in a huge movie 12 YAS. Two people in 2 big movies, surely if they met for 5 minutes or 1 minute the multiple reporters would have seen them in conversation. There's a picture of her there after all. Feel free to dispute me, but those same reporters said that she was hardly on the dance floor, which means she was off somewhere watching Michael and company dance. Are those reports disputed? Unless they met in private, which is what they're famous for.
> Ok fine, they met at TIFF. But no way in hell they danced together. No way in hell he saw her dancing, especially since he was surrounded by 8 women who no doubt held his attention


"no way in hell they danced together".....er..when did they or anyone else say they did? They said they met for the first time.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Not only you can't sleep now, you will only sleep 4 or 5 hours ,  wake up again looking for pic & video and starting posting ! Hehehe



Gosh you know me well! Haha [emoji23]


----------



## Allie28

http://www.people.com/people/articl...adlines&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> No I don't think he would cheat on her. I think he is in love with her, like adult style. Think everyone is in agreement he is acting very differently  From all his relationships before. I agree. You do act differently when you find the right one. Think any of us that have done that will recognise what I am talking about.



I do recognise it. I do. 
Btw all the people who saw the video were amazed by his cute behaviour towards her. I mean, I read on Laney's page or somewhere they specifically asked reporters to avoid too personal questions, but he couldn't stop it. 
Like.. When he said "love? What's this love thing?" http://www.etonline.com/news/194097...r_instant_chemistry_the_night_they_first_met/ sooo cute: embarrassed but cute at the same time. And when they made jokes about handwritings and he kept making fun of her.. He looked so lovely. http://www.etalk.ca/news/2016/july/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-meeting-on-set [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

PSawyer said:


> Those reports were written by jealous fangirls, you didn't know? they were just trying to destroy the most flawless couple to ever walk on earth even before their relationship started!


Think those reports were written by people focussing on the A listers at the time. Haven't seen your posts before tonight but for some reason you sound very familiar. Would I know you from somewhere? Nice to share all these great Fassbender pics and interviews with fellow admirers. So nice when people just post to share the love as opposed to some places that only exist to garner views. Like that makes them famous or important in the real world, you know what I mean. Nice to have you on board this thread.


----------



## FassbenderLover

What a hilarious day!!!!!
Cant deny Michael looks good in a suit


----------



## mchris55

We are all admirers. Some people prefer to admire him in an individualistic manner. Some people prefer to define ourselves in a manner we choose, not one that is chosen or told to us.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> We are all admirers. Some people prefer to admire him in an individualistic manner. Some people prefer to define ourselves in a manner we choose, not one that is chosen or told to us.


 AMEN to this!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> We are all admirers. Some people prefer to admire him in an individualistic manner. Some people prefer to define ourselves in a manner we choose, not one that is chosen or told to us.


You are so good at those speeches. Good Job


----------



## mchris55

Yes.


----------



## FassbenderLover

These snarky comments. My Lord smh


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> These snarky comments. My Lord smh



Don't bother. Some people just like to ooze negativity 24/7. It's the only way they can feel good about themselves. What can you do?


----------



## mchris55

Si.

LOL!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I do recognise it. I do.
> Btw all the people who saw the video were amazed by his cute behaviour towards her. I mean, I read on Laney's page or somewhere they specifically asked reporters to avoid too personal questions, but he couldn't stop it.
> Like.. When he said "love? What's this love thing?" http://www.etonline.com/news/194097...r_instant_chemistry_the_night_they_first_met/ sooo cute: embarrassed but cute at the same time. And when they made jokes about handwritings and he kept making fun of her.. He looked so lovely. http://www.etalk.ca/news/2016/july/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-meeting-on-set [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



It's so glaringly obvious these two are in love with a very strong relationship. Michael is looking happier than I've ever seen him, so pleased for him [emoji2] 

Don't think both these pics from yesterday have been posted here yet - look how contented and happy he is with Alicia by his side [emoji7][emoji7]





https://instagram.com/p/BIUEG46gqpd/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> http://www.people.com/people/articl...adlines&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



I think I read somewhere there is a video to accompany this....Look forward to seeing it![emoji2]


----------



## kashlo

This is the happiest he has ever been? Clearly some people haven't been fans for very long or just haven't looked at his pics and vids from before. Or maybe some just have selective memory.


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> poor Michael LOL





Just Askin said:


> "no way in hell they danced together".....er..when did they or anyone else say they did? They said they met for the first time.


I've given up.. This particular discussion is embarrassing,honestly.


----------



## Just Askin

Try to be nice but you can't win with some people.

Wanna see this so bad.


----------



## kashlo

Finally, some self-awareness.


----------



## Just Askin

This lovely couple on their way home together


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This lovely couple on their way home together
> View attachment 3421947
> View attachment 3421948



Yes, leaving their hotel I believe - the guy was over the moon as he loves Alicia and had lovely things to say about her and Michael, said they are his favourite couple [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Wonder what time Ikea opens in the morning?


----------



## Just Askin

Can we just focus for a moment...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> This lovely couple on their way home together
> View attachment 3421947
> View attachment 3421948



Michael with shorts! They're back to Europe, probably, right? 
Btw thank you so much for this! Now we know they left [emoji57]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Wow this interview is exponentially better than his last Fallon one. He's way more relaxed and open, seems like he's actually having fun. 

Ngl I'm impressed. I haven't seen him interview this well in the late-night format before.


----------



## carmencrem

Omg just found a way to watch the Fallon show!
Wow!
I loved how they were super professional and didn't talk about Michael and Alicia as a couple (except for that game of the pen that obviously Michael said knew how to play and had played before  ), just like he did with Alicia all the other times. ALL the other times. That's why I adore Fallon. He's funny without being intrusive. Incredibile how Some people claim they're a PR couple when, when they have the chance to "publicise" themselves on tv etc, they both never do it!! [emoji57][emoji1][emoji1305]that's a very PR move, eh? Lol. The only thing I noticed is that Fallon probably said "with your...costar" with a bit of hesitation, but he quickly got over it. 
Mega funny they even joked about the "pen". Ok, stop here [emoji23]
The clip of The Light Between oceans was so lovely [emoji178] short, but lovely. 
The second game was freaking funny too, now I can understand why he was wearing shorts when they left NY! Michael is in super great spirits these days! [emoji378]
Hope you saw it, otherwise it will be released somewhere soon.

The only thing I didn't like was the fact they didn't talk too much, just about very superficial things, nothing special in their conversation, apart from the two games and the clip, which I loved.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>




[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57] Boys...! [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> It's so glaringly obvious these two are in love with a very strong relationship. Michael is looking happier than I've ever seen him, so pleased for him [emoji2]
> 
> Don't think both these pics from yesterday have been posted here yet - look how contented and happy he is with Alicia by his side [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3421928
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BIUEG46gqpd/



Throwback to... Those two dancing Tequila [emoji7][emoji378]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (from HarperBazaar) and this is just the transcription of the video we saw 2 days ago, which is the cutest thing http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/latest/news/a16861/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender/ 

I hope they'll air TLBO clip today! It was very very short but super cute [emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] being adorable [emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Selayang430

26 Jul 2016 - New York - #Michael Fassbender# arrives to catch a flight at JFK airport in New York.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> View attachment 3422177
> View attachment 3422178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 Jul 2016 - New York - #Michael Fassbender# arrives to catch a flight at JFK airport in New York.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 yes it was that same day! 26 or 25? Gosh I'm so confused these days [emoji23] I think he has to do something on AC's set!!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> View attachment 3422177
> View attachment 3422178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 Jul 2016 - New York - #Michael Fassbender# arrives to catch a flight at JFK airport in New York.


So has he left Alicia to do the running around while he's off home to put his feet up? .....Typical lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> So has he left Alicia to do the running around while he's off home to put his feet up? .....Typical lol



Lol not sure but I think Alicia left with him since she was make up free yesterday and they were both casual.. Then I know she had to left anyways cause she's super busy now.. But well.. I don't know [emoji23]


----------



## kashlo

Those damn shoes again....blergh. The rest of him though


----------



## carmencrem

Apparently yes, according to this guy, they left yesterday..! 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3422204


----------



## carmencrem

Sorry I couldn't add this in the other post


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Sorry I couldn't add this in the other post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422201



Yes this guy clearly saw Michael and Alicia leaving together yesterday - hope they had a good journey!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes this guy clearly saw Michael and Alicia leaving together yesterday - hope they had a good journey!



Yeah that's why apparently she recorded many interviews the day before too. She's ready to finish Submergence and it's okay, but Michael? Does he have to do something for AC? They didn't see him on set yet


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yeah that's why apparently she recorded many interviews the day before too. She's ready to finish Submergence and it's okay, but Michael? Does he have to do something for AC? They didn't see him on set yet



If Michael is needed on AC set it won't be before tomorrow - he wouldn't arrive back in London until this morning.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> If Michael is needed on AC set it won't be before tomorrow - he wouldn't arrive back in London until this morning.



Uh I didn't read at which time they left.


----------



## carmencrem

http://pennysfromthedemimonde.tumbl...trespass-against-us-adam-smith-united-kingdom about TAU!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Uh I didn't read at which time they left.



Lol - majority of flights from NYC to London are in the evening and arrive the following morning.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Don't tell me that's a celeb chaser he took a picture with again?


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Don't tell me that's a celeb chaser he took a picture with again?


Don't forget to buy those tickets for-- 
"There's a baby here "near death," let's sing lullabyes!!"


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol - majority of flights from NYC to London are in the evening and arrive the following morning.



Oh, didn't know! Btw that guy took a pic with all the actors who were staying at the same hotel, I can see Brad Pitt.. Who was there too. Were they at the Greenwich, right? There were a lot of famous actors and events these days in NY [emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Oh, didn't know! Btw that guy took a pic with all the actors who were staying at the same hotel, I can see Brad Pitt.. Who was there too. Were they at the Greenwich, right? There were a lot of famous actors and events these days in NY [emoji23]



Yes they were staying at the Greenwich Hotel again. [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Don't forget to buy those tickets for--
> "There's a baby here "near death," let's sing lullabyes!!"


 LOL


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Don't forget to buy those tickets for--
> "There's a baby here "near death," let's sing lullabyes!!"


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Don't tell me that's a celeb chaser he took a picture with again?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3422258



No fear I could never forget to buy my ticket nor my friends' ones! Some of them have already told me they want to come to the London premiere with me if there'll be one! Btw Fallon is posting videos from yesterday's show. I'll post them here when we'll have all the parts maybe, we still don't have the clip, which was the cutest thing. Now..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> No fear I could never forget to buy my ticket nor my friends' ones! Some of them have already told me they want to come to the London premiere with me if there'll be one! Btw Fallon is posting videos from yesterday's show. I'll post them here when we'll have all the parts maybe, we still don't have the clip, which was the cutest thing. Now..




Surprised that he lost the pen in bottle to Jimmy. Jimmy always seems a bit clumsy to me.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Surprised that he lost the pen in bottle to Jimmy. Jimmy always seems a bit clumsy to me.



Tonight when I saw it i was sure the winner was Michael and I wrote you "he won!" Ahahahah sorry! So stupid. At the beginning he was there like "oh i'm the coolest i've done it a lot of times it's okay lalalala" and then lol. I bet Alicia is still making fun of him lol. He was laughing at her handwriting, she paid him back laughing at his performance with the pen [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Surprised that he lost the pen in bottle to Jimmy. Jimmy always seems a bit clumsy to me.


Maybe he's used to working with a bigger pen....


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Tonight when I saw it i was sure the winner was Michael and I wrote you "he won!" Ahahahah sorry! So stupid. At the beginning he was there like "oh i'm the coolest i've done it a lot of times it's okay lalalala" and then lol. I bet Alicia is still making fun of him lol. He was laughing at her handwriting, she paid him back laughing at his performance with the pen [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I thought you've seen it talked like so sure of it ! Haha. Saw Michael almost got it right but narrowly missed. And also Jimmy made the rope shorter - easier to control the swing.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I thought you've seen it talked like so sure of it ! Haha. Saw Michael almost got it right but narrowly missed. And also Jimmy made the rope shorter - easier to control the swing.



Yes I did saw him!! That's the hilarious thing. Ahahah I didn't notice he didn't win lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3422260



Like he's never done that before over the past few years! It's only an "issue" when Alicia is with him - LOL!!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.viva-press.com/category/just-in/ [emoji57][emoji92] "it kind of bowled me over" [emoji57]


----------



## gingerglory

the whole ep. is up including the short clip at fallon's website
http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/video/michael-fassbender-abby-elliott-bastille/3068903


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> the whole ep. is up including the short clip at fallon's website
> http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/video/michael-fassbender-abby-elliott-bastille/3068903



[emoji7][emoji1305][emoji123][emoji57]


----------



## mollie12

8 minute interview with Derek Cianfrance 
B-roll from TLBO


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> 8 minute interview with Derek Cianfrance
> B-roll from TLBO


Let's talk about how he tried and failed to high-five a baby TWICE


----------



## carmencrem

OK THIS POINTS ARE SUPER POSITIVE, FOR ME:
- "Everyone's good, it doesn't mean they always make the right choices, it doesn't mean they don't hurt other people but they make all their choices with their heart. In their heart they're good good people", which is the strongest thing. 
- M.L. Stedman LOVED the movie, everyone who saw the movie told Cianfrance they loved it, which is good.  
- SPOILER:  [Tom is the one who plays by the rules, since the first world war, in which the rules dominated him; when he meets Isabel and he falls in love with her he feels she's challenging his rules. His love for her, when she comes into his life she actually gives him life, that life WWI stole from him, since his soldier's duty made him feel guilty many many times and made he feel like he didn't deserve life and love.
Isabel is the light of the movie, she's the light of Tom's life.]
Derek truly loved the actors! || - About Michael: he's the greatest actor of our times. After seeing him in Hunger he's been a huge huge huge fan of his and his presence. He calls him a "mental giant" of the screen, which is the best thing. He's all brain. || Alicia is so beautiful and cinematic, she's amazing even if you just point a camera on her, from any agle; she's not afraid of anything, she's not afraid of being without make-up, she's not afraid of failure, she's not afraid of not being perfect. She's very very special. 
- Audience can expect an undeniable classic love story, passionate and romantic, true and honest and it's a kind of battle between 2 different truths, it makes you think about which side is right. 
I liked this interview very much. I had never hear him talking about his movies before, even if I loved both BV and TPBTP but this man seems to be moved by an immense passion for cinema and emotions, which is all good. 
thanks mollie12!


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> 8 minute interview with Derek Cianfrance
> B-roll from TLBO


Ahahah! Omg Michael failing the high five and Alicia being like -.- LOL! ahahahha!
great great I enjoyed it very much, seeing him with the stache and with Alicia and Rachel and with that cute baby girl it's a true pleasure for my eyes and my heart. Thank you, you may think it's stupid but this video made my day. That landscape...


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> 8 minute interview with Derek Cianfrance
> B-roll from TLBO


Such a good interview and thoughtful explanation from the director. ❤
Yes, the failed high-five LOL and also he played the boxing game with Derek, just like he did that on the set of First class and Jane Eyre. Dork. lol.


----------



## carmencrem

just found this. [emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ctv.ca/video/player?vid=919556 this is new! they talk about love letters, handwritings (michael sweetly makes fun of hers HAHA!) and how they worked together, always supporting and pushing each other. cute


----------



## Just Askin

Trespass Against Us is gonna be the killer for me. I love him in the smaller films. The story and the location of this will get me.










http://luxartists.net/portfolio/trespass-us/


----------



## carmencrem

I can't with these two. Lovely screen caps [emoji173]️[emoji91][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Trespass Against Us is gonna be the killer for me. I love him in the smaller films. The story and the location of this will get me.
> View attachment 3422732
> View attachment 3422733
> View attachment 3422734
> View attachment 3422735
> View attachment 3422737
> View attachment 3422738
> View attachment 3422739
> View attachment 3422741
> View attachment 3422744



Oh, I love that pic of Michael with the striped t-shirt and with the girl! 
 
I'd like to have a trailer too..


----------



## JaneWT

Help!!!

Just managing to catch up with all the clips from Fallon and I am sure I read of one which had an actual clip of TLBO, but I can't find it.  Can anyone please direct me to the link please?  It isn't any good linking me the whole episode because I can't watch USTV - it was definitely a short clip somewhere.

Thanks ever so!


----------



## carmencrem

sharky stuff [emoji317][emoji76]


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Help!!!
> 
> Just managing to catch up with all the clips from Fallon and I am sure I read of one which had an actual clip of TLBO, but I can't find it.  Can anyone please direct me to the link please?  It isn't any good linking me the whole episode because I can't watch USTV - it was definitely a short clip somewhere.
> 
> Thanks ever so!



I do have the whole streaming is it ok?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Trespass Against Us is gonna be the killer for me. I love him in the smaller films. The story and the location of this will get me.
> View attachment 3422732
> View attachment 3422733
> View attachment 3422734
> View attachment 3422735
> View attachment 3422737
> View attachment 3422738
> View attachment 3422739
> View attachment 3422741
> View attachment 3422744
> 
> http://luxartists.net/portfolio/trespass-us/



A lot of the filming was in Hemel Hempstead of all places! Drive through there fairly often!


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> I do have the whole streaming is it ok?


Oooh lovely!  Thanks! X


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> A lot of the filming was in Hemel Hempstead of all places! Drive through there fairly often!


Got a real Fish Tank feel to me. You don't have to be a traveller to recognise and feel for the scenarios that are gonna come up. I know I'm gonna shed a year or two at this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Got a real Fish Tank feel to me. You don't have to be a traveller to recognise and feel for the scenarios that are gonna come up. I know I'm gonna shed a year or two at this.



I thought this too - about having a Fish Tank feel to it... Fish Tank is still my favourite film of Michael's. I think TAU will be more popular with British audiences just because of the "relatability" factor.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Oooh lovely!  Thanks! X



Sending! X


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I thought this too - about having a Fish Tank feel to it... Fish Tank is still my favourite film of Michael's. I think TAU will be more popular with British audiences just because of the "relatability" factor.


Yes definitely agree about the relatability. I think he is good enough to bring it all to a wider audience but sometimes I dont think the wider audience can get smaller more intimate films though. A bit like watching "an arty farty foreign" film for an action film lover. The really important bits get missed.


----------



## Just Askin

He looks all battered and bruised in this one. I will fight man's yah know!


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> Sending! X


l

I enjoyed the TLBO clip, although we couldn't see much of Michael.  Sounds like he has his British RP accent (with a dash of Aussie) for this one. 

Suppose we'll find out in a few hours if it's going to play at Venice.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> l
> 
> I enjoyed the TLBO clip, although we couldn't see much of Michael.  Sounds like he has his British RP accent (with a dash of Aussie) for this one.
> 
> Suppose we'll find out in a few hours if it's going to play at Venice.


Yeah he said that was his best acting...from the back of his head!


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> I thought this too - about having a Fish Tank feel to it... Fish Tank is still my favourite film of Michael's. I think TAU will be more popular with British audiences just because of the "relatability" factor.



I love Fish Tank so much.  I think if I could watch only one of Michael's films again, I would choose that (unseen films notwithstanding, of course!).  

Despite the fact that I love Michael in small films, I am feeling rather cool about TAU.  We don't know for sure what sort of quality this film is, but it HAS been on the shelf for a while.  I get a bit embarrassed about watching Michael in bad films - and there have thankfully been very few of those - so although I will enjoy seeing him in a small budget film, if TAU isn't good then I will be peeking out from behind my fingers!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I love Fish Tank so much.  I think if I could watch only one of Michael's films again, I would choose that (unseen films notwithstanding, of course!).
> 
> Despite the fact that I love Michael in small films, I am feeling rather cool about TAU.  We don't know for sure what sort of quality this film is, but it HAS been on the shelf for a while.  I get a bit embarrassed about watching Michael in bad films - and there have thankfully been very few of those - so although I will enjoy seeing him in a small budget film, if TAU isn't good then I will be peeking out from behind my fingers!



I'm staying optimistic about TAU! I trust Michael's instinct for choosing  films that he feels have an important story to tell,and there are good supporting actors in Brendan Gleeson and Sean Harris.  Granted the finished product don't always translate as it should from the script. But... surely the programme selectors at TIFF must have considered it has something worthwhile to offer?


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I love Fish Tank so much.  I think if I could watch only one of Michael's films again, I would choose that (unseen films notwithstanding, of course!).
> Despite the fact that I love Michael in small films, I am feeling rather cool about TAU.  We don't know for sure what sort of quality this film is, but it HAS been on the shelf for a while.  I get a bit embarrassed about watching Michael in bad films - and there have thankfully been very few of those - so although I will enjoy seeing him in a small budget film, if TAU isn't good then I will be peeking out from behind my fingers!


The director was good enough for Dr Who and Skins so he's got me already. I recognise all but 2 of the actors and would comfortably watch them on their own merits. Brendan Gleeson can do no wrong as far as I'm concerned. 
Think this is one of those times when the Hollywood ratings can go to hell as far as I'm concerned. The crap that gets recognition sometimes is unbelievable when great films are getting over looked. If I have an interest, for whatever reason, in a film, I will have a look no matter what the critics/reviewers say. They ain't me so can't possibly know what I would think. Really can't wait for this one.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3422151
> View attachment 3422152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] being adorable [emoji177]






mollie12 said:


> 8 minute interview with Derek Cianfrance
> B-roll from TLBO


Thanks! 



JaneWT said:


> l
> 
> I enjoyed the TLBO clip, although we couldn't see much of Michael.  Sounds like he has his British RP accent (with a dash of Aussie) for this one.
> 
> Suppose we'll find out in a few hours if it's going to play at Venice.


I don't expect it,honestly. I think Baz Bamigboye assumed it would have been there.



JaneWT said:


> I love Fish Tank so much.  I think if I could watch only one of Michael's films again, I would choose that (unseen films notwithstanding, of course!).
> 
> Despite the fact that I love Michael in small films, I am feeling rather cool about TAU.  We don't know for sure what sort of quality this film is, but it HAS been on the shelf for a while.  I get a bit embarrassed about watching Michael in bad films - and there have thankfully been very few of those - so although I will enjoy seeing him in a small budget film, if TAU isn't good then I will be peeking out from behind my fingers!


I also love his performance in Fish Tank. I don't have great expectations about TAU,but even if it's a bad movie, it's not going to affect his career.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I love Fish Tank so much.  I think if I could watch only one of Michael's films again, I would choose that (unseen films notwithstanding, of course!).
> 
> Despite the fact that I love Michael in small films, I am feeling rather cool about TAU.  We don't know for sure what sort of quality this film is, but it HAS been on the shelf for a while.  I get a bit embarrassed about watching Michael in bad films - and there have thankfully been very few of those - so although I will enjoy seeing him in a small budget film, if TAU isn't good then I will be peeking out from behind my fingers!



THIS. I love small films very much too. Fish tank is one of my favourite movies of his, no wonder why Alicia loved fish tank so much and was the first thing he saw with him. :3 he was very brilliant.

I have great expectations about TAU, I don't think it's gonna be a bad movie, the story seems to be pretty original and the actors great. Maybe not intriguing enough for "standard" public but you know 98% of the time the more a movie is difficult the more is clever and so hard to see for people who just want to sit with their pop corns and relax.
I usually don't go to the cinema to relax, I like emotional journeys. Sometimes I like to see something more funny/easy but if I have to buy a ticket, I buy it for an emotional story/strong story. No matter which it is about: love (I do adore heartbreaking love stories most of all), psychological issues, politics, history.. So for me TAU is interesting, I hope it's gonna be cool. I already know I'll love TLBO, the trailer speaks for itself for me, I loved the book, I love those stories.. I have no doubt I'm gonna love it. Re TAU I hope to like it, I'd love to like it since the story seems original. 
Re Weightless, I don't really know what to expect: could be 100, could be 1. Malick is a genius but too crazy sometimes  I adored The Tree of life, I didn't like at all (0!) To the wonder.. I want Weightless to be good


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I don't expect it,honestly. I think Baz Bamigboye assumed it would have been there.
> 
> 
> I also love his performance in Fish Tank. I don't have great expectations about TAU,but even if it's a bad movie, it's not going to affect his career.



And yes, I have good expectations about TAU but not as good as about TLBO, simply because of my personal tastes. Nothing against it, I'm honestly interested, just afraid it's gonna be tough/hard to digest/strong. 
I don't care if it's bad at this point, he's such a good actor with good intentions everytime he makes a movie that I don't mind about some mistakes -if he makes mistakes in his career. 
Well, as long as he keeps doing 90% - 80% good, it's okay. I think he made TAU cause he was interested in the story and believed in the project. Seems legit, the plot is pretty different from the mainstream stuff. Let's see...


----------



## carmencrem

src just found these  nice [emoji4]


----------



## Just Askin

So is he back to work already??!!!


----------



## Esizzle

Lovely interviews by Michael! So great to catch up and watch his videos!


----------



## artemis09

The Jimmy Fallon interview was not bad at all. He seemed happy during it and the Frozen Blackjack game had me literally laughing out loud. I also found the story about his dad butting his way into everything and talking to Willem Dafoe so hilarious (Dafoe's been one of my favorites for a long time, so this story particularly amused me). I burst out laughing at his falsetto voice during the Michael McDonald impression lol. The other press junket interviews were pretty good too.


----------



## Selayang430

artemis09 said:


> The Jimmy Fallon interview was not bad at all. He seemed happy during it and the Frozen Blackjack game had me literally laughing out loud. I also found the story about his dad butting his way into everything and talking to Willem Dafoe so hilarious (Dafoe's been one of my favorites for a long time, so this story particularly amused me). I burst out laughing at his falsetto voice during the Michael McDonald impression lol. The other press junket interviews were pretty good too.



Love the Fallon interview too. Actually he can play safe in the last game and settled for 17 points. However he was being sporting and for the sake of the audience, decided to go for the 4th card. 
Other interviews are good as well.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> src just found these  nice [emoji4]



What ARE they doing?!!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> What ARE they doing?!!



Trying to imitate Derek Cianfrance when he used to film their sex scenes under the bed putting the camera close to their faces [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> So is he back to work already??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422892



Very possible!! Not sure since other people wrote they were waiting for him and he was there when he was in NY[emoji28] but yeah I think yes! Poor Michael, take this breaakkkkk


----------



## carmencrem

It is official I am going to VFF to see TLBO!!! It's there!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> It is official I am going to VFF to see TLBO!!! It's there!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Is it in competition category ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Is it in competition category ?



Yes! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

Yes!!!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji33][emoji177][emoji378]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji177][emoji378]



A really nice surprise !


----------



## Just Askin

PSawyer said:


> I've been here for 2 years and I post whatever I want whenever I feel like. This is not a fansite. Unlike many people around here, I didn't create an account just to write love letters for the couple of the moment.


Wow you seem very defensive! I don't think I questioned when and what you should write. I thought I made a comment about why there possibly where no pics of AV etc. Then I said how nice it was to have more people on board. Just double checked but can't find a reason why you would be so aggressive towards me. Have a nice day babe.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> It is official I am going to VFF to see TLBO!!! It's there!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


I am so happy you will get to see them. You never know who you could meet there haha. I haven't been to Italy in a while myself hahaha.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I am so happy you will get to see them. You never know who you could meet there haha. I haven't been to Italy in a while myself hahaha.



Aww you should come along! I'm still kinda crying! My favourite actors with my favourite story [emoji24][emoji173]️


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> It is official I am going to VFF to see TLBO!!! It's there!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Yay!  I'm so happy for you!!  I'm sure it will be an incredible experience!


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> It is official I am going to VFF to see TLBO!!! It's there!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


awesome news! can't wait for your repo!


----------



## carmencrem

Thank you! Yes I'm pretty mega excited! I'll tell you everything  it's a great surprise.. In competition!!


----------



## Just Askin

Loving this man to bits right now....
http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb460e5e


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Loving this man to bits right now....
> http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb460e5e



Such a gentleman! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Such a gentleman! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3423412
> View attachment 3423413
> View attachment 3423414
> View attachment 3423416
> View attachment 3423418
> View attachment 3423420
> View attachment 3423422



How cute and gorgeous. These two. [emoji178]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lol of course he's a gentleman and help a female out of a car. f that were any other female he would have done the same thing. But the way how she look like she could hardly care less, wow. The look on her face says a lot, and the look on his face in that last pic says a lot too
Btw, that pen in a bottle skit? Did Michael say he knew how to play it? Then how come he didn't know he had to tie the string around his waist? Hmm, lying again Mike? 
I thought he would have aced that pen in a bottle, I'd say he's outta practice putting anything into anything


----------



## mia1985

I have to say I wasn't the fan of this two together I didn't hate them but I didn't like them either 
and my reason was that Alicia didn't seem to love him but I admit
But they look pretty sweet together Of course I just saw the photos 
I should watch the videos 
Too bad the movie is not my cup of tea I hate sad stories especially when it is about kids


----------



## carmencrem

mia1985 said:


> I have to say I wasn't the fan of this two together I didn't hate them but I didn't like them either
> and my reason was that Alicia didn't seem to love him but I admit
> But they look pretty sweet together Of course I just saw the photos
> I should watch the videos
> Too bad the movie is not my cup of tea I hate sad stories especially when it is about kids



Yes, watch the videos if you have time/want. I think Alicia really loves him.. She's very cute, just pretty shy and anxious in front of camera until this year.. She has suffered of anxiety issues and wasn't confident with all those things.. She may seem a bit cold but she's not, she's very sweet.. Just mega shy in front of cameras.. Probably she wasn't used and she likes privacy.. Now she's way more open and I think she's pretty fond of him. The videos are very cute IMO. [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

new promo poster


----------



## Just Askin

Wait..wait..he couldn't get the pen in the bottle quick enough means what exactly???
Sttrrreeeeettttttccccccchhhhhhhh....


----------



## mia1985

carmencrem said:


> Yes, watch the videos if you have time/want. I think Alicia really loves him.. She's very cute, just pretty shy and anxious in front of camera until this year.. She has suffered of anxiety issues and wasn't confident with all those things.. Now she's way more open and I think she's pretty fond of him. The videos are very cute IMO. [emoji7]


yes I should watch them


----------



## Just Askin

Well in the context of the video it shows they are close enough to flow into natural movements together without needing words. But I actually put those pics up cos I thought he looked hot all bursting out of his shirt. Can't seem to please some people. Oh well


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well in the context of the video it shows they are close enough to flow into natural movements together without needing words. But I actually put those pics up cos I thought he looked hot all bursting out of his shirt. Can't seem to please some people. Oh well



Totally agree; it's so obvious Michael and Alicia are a couple in complete harmony with each other -  in every department! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Totally agree; it's so obvious Michael and Alicia are a couple in complete harmony with each other -  in every department! [emoji7][emoji7]


You been hanging around North westy with better binoculars than me or something? Damn  I miss all the good stuff!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Well in the context of the video it shows they are close enough to flow into natural movements together without needing words. But I actually put those pics up cos I thought he looked hot all bursting out of his shirt. Can't seem to please some people. Oh well


My favorite part of it is how I'm pretty sure they were _that _close to stealing someone else's car


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You been hanging around North westy with better binoculars than me or something? Damn  I miss all the good stuff!!!



Lol, you bet the lovebirds are exceptionally loved up away from the media [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Loved up? Sure 
And yes, I'm very hard to please


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, you bet the lovebirds are exceptionally loved up away from the media [emoji6][emoji6]





	

		
			
		

		
	
 why is Michael such a cutie and so sweet to her? [emoji24] I can't ---[emoji76] I love this side of him, it's... His real side, I mean, the feelings. [emoji18]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3423517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is Michael such a cutie and so sweet to her? [emoji24] I can't ---[emoji76] I love this side of him, it's... His real side, I mean, the feelings. [emoji18]



Michael is so tender and protective to Alicia - everyone who sees them together feels their love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well it a good job this thread isn't run just for you then isn't it ?
> Well might just have to drink lots of coffee in that Little One Coffee Shop....lovely flat whites and a splendid view of couples strolling by hand in hand. Makes your heart melt to see so much love.



You've painted a very accurate picture of the locality! Lots of love in Ndubz [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael is so tender and protective to Alicia - everyone who sees them together feels their love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I noticed he's very protective too. It's something he has. It's a very charming and sexy quality in a men IMO. He can be naughty and sweet at the same time, it's the perfect combo. 
I LOVED this video: he was trying so hard to look like a badass, with that laughter [emoji23][emoji76] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My boy's in loooooove[emoji57]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I noticed he's very protective too. It's something he has. It's a very charming and sexy quality in a men IMO. He can be naughty and sweet at the same time, it's the perfect combo.
> I LOVED this video: he was trying so hard to look like a badass, with that laughter [emoji23][emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423520
> View attachment 3423521
> 
> My boy's in loooooove[emoji57]



Yes Michael's in love alright! Cupid hit him hard! [emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> My favorite part of it is how I'm pretty sure they were _that _close to stealing someone else's car


And no one even tries to stop them, like, ok pretty couple, whatever you want.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Michael's in love alright! Cupid hit him hard! [emoji180][emoji180]



Gosh yeah! I've always known he was a sweetheart, but I see him even sweeter now. Probably maturing you get sweeter. Not "probably", surely.. Everybody does. It's a normal process. It has worked so well on him!! 
Still rewatching the handwriting video in which he keeps laughing at her and can't stop until he caresses her hand just to say "ok sorry darling I couldn't help" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] simply cute


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> And no one even tries to stop them, like, ok pretty couple, whatever you want.



Ahahah who wouldn't let that pretty couple steal a car? [emoji23]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ahh I believe the chemistry was between Michael, AV and Derek, the fact that they got along well. Nothing special. As for him saying what's this love thing, again, nothing special. Michael has chemistry with every female he's worked with, and even the ones he hasn't worked with, nothing special. And when the interviewer said "now you know" he said nothing. They have to sell the movie so yes they will play the part of a "loved up couple". Journalists will also add their own opinion.
This is the opportunity to finally come out and say "she's my gf, I love her, we're together", same goes for her. But instead, they do interviews and request that no personal questions be asked. Why is that? Everyone knows they're in a relationship, So what's to hide? Other actors when they do a movie and hooked up they parade it, not this couple. Too private? Too private to say they're a couple but not too private to do interviews together? Come on now. Next they might be in Venice, so maybe more strolls for the paps, so are they gonna show the world they're together but not talk about the relationship? Really? Or is his thing with this girl not for the world? Cant have it both ways


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael is NOT in love with her


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Gosh yeah! I've always known he was a sweetheart, but I see him even sweeter now. Probably maturing you get sweeter. Not "probably", surely.. Everybody does. It's a normal process. It has worked so well on him!!
> Still rewatching the handwriting video in which he keeps laughing at her and can't stop until he caresses her hand just to say "ok sorry darling I couldn't help" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] simply cute



Yes Michael has definitely matured. We're seeing him now as a man who has found love and contentment with Alicia and his career in a very healthy place. He must be counting his blessings [emoji2]


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> It is official I am going to VFF to see TLBO!!! It's there!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


Great! I'm really surprised to see it in competition,considering the relase date. It's a very nice surprise. 




FassbenderLover said:


> Lol of course he's a gentleman and help a female out of a car. f that were any other female he would have done the same thing. But the way how she look like she could hardly care less, wow. The look on her face says a lot, and *the look on his face in that last pic *says a lot too
> Btw, that pen in a bottle skit? Did Michael say he knew how to play it? Then how come he didn't know he had to tie the string around his waist? Hmm, lying again Mike?
> I thought he would have aced that pen in a bottle, I'd say he's outta practice putting anything into anything


 I don't see any particular look on his face.




aprilmayjune said:


> My favorite part of it is how I'm pretty sure they were _that _close to stealing someone else's car


 It's what I thought.


----------



## Allie28

I was pleasantly surprised by their interviews.  I thought they might be a little more stiff or uncomfortable because they anticipated personal, embarrassing questions.  He's at ease with costars like Kate or Noomi because he knows there won't be any personal relationship questions because there is no personal relationship with them.  But heading into an interview with someone you've been in love with nearly 2 years, there had to be nerves or worries that any of the interviewers were going to "go there".   This is new territory for both of them but I thought they both handled it great.  They didn't spill their personal lives but it's clear they're head over heels for each other.  I suspect they'll get even more comfortable being seen as a couple as time goes by.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, you bet the lovebirds are exceptionally loved up away from the media [emoji6][emoji6]



Of course they are.. Michael said they total privacy and private things for them https://www.accesshollywood.com/vid...-chemistry-was-there-pretty-much-immediately/ (can't wait to have a longer version of it) they're so low profile and that's why we keep craving for piiics [emoji24][emoji76] if they were super open it would probably be less intriguing for me.. [emoji23] not that kind of couple who puts on a show for media and that's the thing I love and respect the most.


----------



## Just Askin

Don't get why they are under obligation to say or show anything about what their relationship is to anyone. Who the hell are we to demand more than a good stage or screen performance from these people? You want a private show I think it may cost you a lot more than the £10 cinema entry fee!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by their interviews.  I thought they might be a little more stiff or uncomfortable because they anticipated personal, embarrassing questions.  He's at ease with costars like Kate or Noomi because he knows there won't be any personal relationship questions because there is no personal relationship with them.  But heading into an interview with someone you've been in love with nearly 2 years, there had to be nerves or worries that any of the interviewers were going to "go there".   This is new territory for both of them but I thought they both handled it great.  They didn't spill their personal lives but it's clear they're head over heels for each other.  I suspect they'll get even more comfortable being seen as a couple as time goes by.



I totally agree Allie - couldn't have put it better! Michael and Alicia managed to navigate a tricky path but they did it very well. They don't want to talk publicly about their relationship and their love but boy they don't hide it! The loving looks between them and joy in each other's company says more than words ever could [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Michael is NOT in love with her


Can I get a receipt with that statement please?


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by their interviews.  I thought they might be a little more stiff or uncomfortable because they anticipated personal, embarrassing questions.  He's at ease with costars like Kate or Noomi because he knows there won't be any personal relationship questions because there is no personal relationship with them.  But heading into an interview with someone you've been in love with nearly 2 years, there had to be nerves or worries that any of the interviewers were going to "go there".   This is new territory for both of them but I thought they both handled it great.  They didn't spill their personal lives but it's clear they're head over heels for each other.  I suspect they'll get even more comfortable being seen as a couple as time goes by.



Well we all know they're together and they never tried to hide they were a couple. They just wanted and still want to keep it low profile so no personal questions about how much they are in love (wtfff they're not in talk show, nor a PR couple, who usually do these public manifestations of love for the world.. They are together, they just care about each other,  not about us of course! We...on the other side.. Really care about them! ) they're just a couple of people in love, like us. Not gods, just people. Two actors in love = two normal people in love. I love their point of view on privacy/life/love.. I'd have the same approach to media. 
Its difficult to keep your life private when you are that famous, they do it pretty good. Wow, they're jealous of their love. No way to enter in their private space [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I totally agree Allie - couldn't have put it better! Michael and Alicia managed to navigate a tricky path but they did it very well. They don't want to talk publicly about their relationship and their love but boy they don't hide it! The loving looks between them and joy in each other's company says more than words ever could [emoji7][emoji7]



Why should they have to talk about their love with us?? Are they our friends? Do they love us? Do they care for us or about media? Nope [emoji57] facts, expressions, body language... These are the things that speak.and...with them... What can I say... I saw AMAZING things during this press. I could imagine the chemistry but I couldn't imagine such a sweetness in their expressions and looks and etc etc. They couldn't help. Very fond of each other. [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





I want him to look at me like thiiiiiis. If he did it I'd be dead[emoji24][emoji24][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aprilmayjune

Carmen, that point about "no way to enter into their private space" reminded me of this article, which I think applies to real-life celebrities (especially the ones with no social media presence) as much as it does to more traditional fictional narratives. Both RPF and the ubiquitous fake-relationship conspiracy theory--and it's literally the same one, every time, whether you're talking about 1D, Cumberbatch, or Michael and Alicia--are direct offshoots of this fandom entitlement phenomenon.

http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2016/05/30/fandom-is-broken


----------



## FassbenderLover

No I'm not gonna give a receipt to anything. Can I get receipt to him being in love with her? Or am I expected to go by a touch on the arm or him helping her out of a car? Or if he smile at her? (He smiles at all his costars now). Its clear she babbles cuz she's not 100% good at giving interviews or she was nervous, hence the touch on the arm, so I wouldnt be too ecstatic over that


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Carmen, that point about "no way to enter into their private space" reminded me of this article, which I think applies to real-life celebrities (especially the ones with no social media presence) as much as it does to more traditional fictional narratives. Both RPF and the ubiquitous fake-relationship conspiracy theory--and it's literally the same one, every time, whether you're talking about 1D, Cumberbatch, or Michael and Alicia--are direct offshoots of this fandom entitlement phenomenon.
> 
> http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2016/05/30/fandom-is-broken



Read it some months/weeks ago and it's always a pleasure to read it again. So very true. So very scary. Super scary. I know Cumberbatch's fandom is 100% f****ed up since he's married. I know nothing about him.. I don't like nor follow him, I'm not into his life, but some "neutral" friends told me he got married and people started spreading hate and lies about his "fake" engagement or whatever.. in order to keep loving him they need to convince themselves he was in a fake relationship, which I personally don't know. But I find it pathetic to keep creating awful theories in order to keep dreaming he is "yours". It happens in every fandom btw.. It's.. Bad.. Scary..


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> No I'm not gonna give a receipt to anything. Can I get receipt to him being in love with her? Or am I expected to go by a touch on the arm or him helping her out of a car? Or if he smile at her? (He smiles at all his costars now). Its clear she babbles cuz she's not 100% good at giving interviews or she was nervous, hence the touch on the arm, so I wouldnt be too ecstatic over that


The arm touch probably took half a second. Not really basing my opinions, personally, on that. Can only say what I see (or have seen ) and I reckon the man is well and trully smitten. Had to happen eventually. Pretty sure he wants a partner and kids like a lot of people.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Read it some months/weeks ago and it's always a pleasure to read it again. So very true. So very scary. Super scary. I know Cumberbatch's fandom is 100% f****ed up since he's married. I know nothing about him.. I don't like nor follow him, I'm not into his life, but some "neutral" friends told me he got married and people started spreading hate and lies about his "fake" engagement or whatever.. in order to keep loving him they need to convince themselves he was in a fake relationship, which I personally don't know. But I find it pathetic to keep creating awful theories in order to keep dreaming he is "yours". It happens in every fandom btw.. It's.. Bad.. Scary..



It's not _every _fandom, though. It's almost exclusively limited to the fandoms of white guys from the UK, which has interesting implications in itself.

And I actively dislike Cumberbatch--he's said some seriously classist and ableist ****--but his fandom fascinates me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Carmen, that point about "no way to enter into their private space" reminded me of this article, which I think applies to real-life celebrities (especially the ones with no social media presence) as much as it does to more traditional fictional narratives. Both RPF and the ubiquitous fake-relationship conspiracy theory--and it's literally the same one, every time, whether you're talking about 1D, Cumberbatch, or Michael and Alicia--are direct offshoots of this fandom entitlement phenomenon.
> 
> http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2016/05/30/fandom-is-broken



Sadly it seems to be the pattern. Every time a hot desirable male crush gets a significant other, elements in his fandom are outraged and refuse to accept it. Hence all the internet hate directed at initially the female partner and then to the man in the relationship. As you say, it's happened recently with Cumberbatch and others; now Michael and Alicia are on the receiving end of the entitled fans backlash. And yes - the UK/European men seem to be particularly affected for some reason!


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> It's not _every _fandom, though. It's almost exclusively limited to the fandoms of white guys from the UK, which has interesting implications in itself.
> 
> And I actively dislike Cumberbatch--he's said some seriously classist and ableist ****--but his fandom fascinates me.



I read something about him and a friend of mine met him and told me he was a bit rude... I don't know. Maybe it was just that day. I tend not to judge an actor just for his behaviour towards people one day. Maybe it was a bad day. 
But I wrote not nice things about him.. Yes... I'm not interested in his personality/looks/movies.. So.. Btw you are right, some fandoms in particular are different, a bit crazier... Yes..


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Sadly it seems to be the pattern. Every time a hot desirable male crush gets a significant other, elements in his fandom are outraged and refuse to accept it. Hence all the internet hate directed at initially the female partner and then to the man in the relationship. As you say, it's happened recently with Cumberbatch and others; now Michael and Alicia are on the receiving end of the entitled fans backlash. And yes - the UK/European men seem to be particularly affected for some reason!



Yes it's true but I can't understand why the UK/EUROPEAN men. It's true, I notice it, I just can't find an explanation. A logic explanation.. 

And yes, when your crush finds a significant other it's the end. You can't stop liking him but you can't get over the fact he is in a committed relationship, if he is... 
Then... Some gfs are more accepted than others.. I don't know why. If they are very famous at the moment or new actress, they're automatically using your crush to reach fame. If they aren't actresses nor singers nor famous at all, they're trying to be seen. If they are too younger or too older, a problem, again. 
If your crush leaves his gf (which you probably didn't even liked) and finds a new one, you start hating the new one and praising the ex. It's.. Psychology. But it's scary. 
It's loosing the sense reality... Forgetting about your life and forgetting your crush has HIS OWN life, which isn't the fan fiction you might believe it is, but it's a normal life made of love, friends, work, tears, laughters.. If you need to misread what you see in order to create the narrative lines that pleases you and helps you go on loving your crush for the idea you had made of him in your mind, you're not doing the right thing...


----------



## FassbenderLover

Well, I agree he does want a partner and kids and such. But not with her, he's not ready and neither is she. Her career is finally? taking off and the last thing she needs is to settle down, a for him, his career is his one true love until he meets a women he loves strongly enough to put above his career. Neither one is it for each other. For those who feel this is it, not the case here


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> No I'm not gonna give a receipt to anything. Can I get receipt to him being in love with her? Or am I expected to go by a touch on the arm or him helping her out of a car? Or if he smile at her? (He smiles at all his costars now). Its clear she babbles cuz she's not 100% good at giving interviews or she was nervous, hence the touch on the arm, so I wouldnt be too ecstatic over that



Some people don't seem to have very good examples of love in their lives. The standards for this 'couple' have been set so low and people seem so desperate for any display of something that can be passed off as affection. It's sad and embarrassing. I wonder how they will deal with the eventual break up.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Actually I liked Nicole and Zoe for him, not the Romanian tho for obvious reasons and definitely not this one since she don't love him either


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> Some people don't seem to have very good examples of love in their lives. The standards for this 'couple' have been set so low and people seem so desperate for any display of something that can be passed off as affection. It's sad and embarrassing. I wonder how they will deal with the eventual break up.


 Please don't say the "breakup" word, such thought is imaginable, you know that


----------



## carmencrem

A pity Michael and Alicia both want to settle.  Alicia has told many times she wants to have a family, the last time was few days ago during TLBO interviews


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Actually I liked Nicole and Zoe for him, not the Romanian tho for obvious reasons and definitely not this one since she don't love him either



I hate to say it but the only one he seemed to really be in love with was Leasi and possibly Maiko.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Please don't say the "breakup" word, such thought is imaginable, you know that


Sorry, sorry. It's true love and they are going to live happily ever after. I mean they're proven that now. What with him opening the car door for her and putting his arm on her. The ULTIMATE sign of true love!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yes it's true but I can't understand why the UK/EUROPEAN men. It's true, I notice it, I just can't find an explanation. A logic explanation..
> 
> And yes, when your crush finds a significant other it's the end. You can't stop liking him but you can't get over the fact he is in a committed relationship, if he is...
> Then... Some gfs are more accepted than others.. I don't know why. If they are very famous at the moment or new actress, they're automatically using your crush to reach fame. If they aren't actresses nor singers nor famous at all, they're trying to be seen. If they are too younger or too older, a problem, again.
> If your crush leaves his gf (which you probably didn't even liked) and finds a new one, you start hating the new one and praising the ex. It's.. Psychology. But it's scary.
> It's loosing the sense reality... Forgetting about your life and forgetting your crush has HIS OWN life, which isn't the fan fiction you might believe it is, but it's a normal life made of love, friends, work, tears, laughters.. If you need to misread what you see in order to create the narrative lines that pleases you and helps you go on loving your crush for the idea you had made of him in your mind, you're not doing the right thing...



Yes it is sad for these fans. They are so desperate to deny their crush has found "the one". They convince themselves of all type of nonsense to try to ward off the truth. And unfortunately they become increasingly isolated as the rest of the world can see and recognise the glaringly obvious. You can't help but feel sorry for them sometimes, even when they are behaving in a very spiteful fashion. Maybe they don't have any love in their own lives? What will they do in a year's time when they are still together and they run out of "theories" to explain it away?? I can recognise a smitten man when I see one and a couple in love. And Michael and Alicia sure are in love.


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> No I'm not gonna give a receipt to anything. Can I get receipt to him being in love with her? Or am I expected to go by a touch on the arm or him helping her out of a car? Or if he smile at her? (He smiles at all his costars now). Its clear she babbles cuz she's not 100% good at giving interviews or she was nervous, hence the touch on the arm, so I wouldnt be too ecstatic over that


There are at least two epistemological razors that put the burden of proof on Fassy stans, actually.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Well, I agree he does want a partner and kids and such. But not with her, he's not ready and neither is she. Her career is finally? taking off and the last thing she needs is to settle down, a for him, his career is his one true love until he meets a women he loves strongly enough to put above his career. Neither one is it for each other. For those who feel this is it, not the case here


That's cool,that's your opinion. I disagree because I see him acting so different with her. I don't think she is gonna have kids anytime soon, as you say, things are just starting to take off for her. But, that being said, with them both being in the same line of work, there is every reason they know exactly what they are up against and could make it work. I just want to see him happy and working. Being in a good relationship is always gonna make that more likely.


----------



## Flatsy

carmencrem said:


> I read something about him and a friend of mine met him and told me he was a bit rude... I don't know. Maybe it was just that day. I tend not to judge an actor just for his behaviour towards people one day. Maybe it was a bad day.


This is true.  I remember somebody once said Eddie Redmayne was snotty to her at the BAFTA's.  I think she spoke to him and he kind of ignored her.  It turned out later that was the year he was so sick with food poisoning that he couldn't make it onstage to present and puked his guts out in the lobby instead.  So it's probably true that he came off as snotty, but that doesn't mean that's how he is all the time.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes it is sad for these fans. They are so desperate to deny their crush has found "the one". They convince themselves of all type of nonsense to try to ward off the truth. And unfortunately they become increasingly isolated as the rest of the world can see and recognise the glaringly obvious. You can't help but feel sorry for them sometimes, even when they are behaving in a very spiteful fashion. Maybe they don't have any love in their own lives? What will they do in a year's time when they are still together and they run out of "theories" to explain it away?? I can recognise a smitten man when I see one and a couple in love. And Michael and Alicia sure are in love.



Re Michael and Alicia I'm sure too. Everybody is. All the people who met them and/or saw them walking around London etc told they looked very cute. They simply don't like to put on shows for us, and I love this. Btw they are just private, but they are not good actors when it comes to hide their affection towards each other. Their body language is clear when they aren't papped but seen in normal life and they are incredibly cute together.  everybody sees it. 
Michael looked cute with Maiko as well I think, but he wasn't famous enough so we don't have many pics/info of them together and I think he also liked Leasi A., unfortunately for him. Re Nicole I don't know, I saw them in some fans and paps pics but I've never noticed a huge affection.. Normal.. With Zoe he wasn't very cute when they were together, they were...normal... But nothing special.. but super cute after the break up, which is weird. Maybe they were better as friends than lovers, I don't know why. I like her, she seems nice and cool 

Re those fans who hate current girlfriends (usually they tend to praise the exes since they've been left ), well.. I'm sorry for them... It must be painful. It's better get over it.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> This is true.  I remember somebody once said Eddie Redmayne was snotty to her at the BAFTA's.  I think she spoke to him and he kind of ignored her.  It turned out later that was the year he was so sick with food poisoning that he couldn't make it onstage to present and puked his guts out in the lobby instead.  So it's probably true that he came off as snotty, but that doesn't mean that's how he is all the time.



Really? Oh... Well.. I can't think of Eddie being rude or not nice. He seems so sweet.


----------



## kashlo

Amazing how some are always so sure of everything. Time will tell the truth I guess.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Re Michael and Alicia I'm sure too. Everybody is. All the people who met them and/or saw them walking around London etc told they looked very cute. They simply don't like to put on shows for us, and I love this. Btw they are just private, but they are not good actors when it comes to hide their affection towards each other. Their body language is clear when they aren't papped but seen in normal life and they are incredibly cute together.  everybody sees it.
> Michael looked cute with Maiko as well I think, but he wasn't famous enough so we don't have many pics/info of them together and I think he also liked Leasi A., unfortunately for him. Re Nicole I don't know, I saw them in some fans and paps pics but I've never noticed a huge affection.. Normal.. With Zoe he wasn't very cute when they were together, they were...normal... But nothing special.. but super cute after the break up, which is weird. Maybe they were better as friends than lovers, I don't know why. I like her, she seems nice and cool
> 
> Re those fans who hate current girlfriends (usually they tend to praise the exes since they've been left ), well.. I'm sorry for them... It must be painful. It's better get over it.



And Michael looks so happy and content since finding love with Alicia - much more so than I can remember over the past few years! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

I remember people saying that body language during this promo would tell us the truth.. It did, to me and to many others. And it's not over yet. We can't keep changing goals, first it was the award seasons 2016 (they proved to be cute), then this promo (they are actually very cute), then even when they'll be married with a baby etc some people will keep saying it's fake, like they do with Cumberbatch. It's not a problem of mine, I can live happily with my favourite actor being in love.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Actually I liked Nicole and Zoe for him, not the Romanian tho for obvious reasons and definitely not this one since she don't love him either


I liked them both for him too but it's not me in the relationship. If they where right for him he would still be with one of them. Still do like them both but I talk about them aside from anything to do with Fassbender as they are now no more than exes.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> And Michael looks so happy and content since finding love with Alicia - much more so than I can remember over the past few years! [emoji7][emoji7]



I see this too, but I think it's also because he's got older and wiser and when you grow up you change goals and habits. Thanks god I'm not 16 anymore  

Of course Alicia is the sweetest person but I also think it's a natural process: he's 39, he's looking for a person to share life projects with and he probably did. I hope so, he's always been a sweet guy, he was just younger and too busy to create his own career. Now he has one and he's also 39, it's normal to have different goals, behaviours and interests in life. We grow up.  
And they're the cutest for me, yes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> There are at least two epistemological razors that put the burden of proof on Fassy stans, actually.


Not sure how you mean this.Lol laymans terms please?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I liked them both for him too but it's not me in the relationship. If they where right for him he would still be with one of them. Still do like them both but I talk about them aside from anything to do with Fassbender as they are now no more than exes.



Yes I'm not his mother, I don't choose girlfriends for him. I can't just like/not like the one he's with, but I can't say who is right and who is not. He has his own brain and heart. You know, a grown up man with a personality [emoji28][emoji8]


----------



## carmencrem

Btw Marion Cotillard has finished her part in AC, she's just posted a super gorgeous video of her in the make up room. She's so funny and cooool


----------



## Just Askin

Maybe we ought to start a new thread for some people, with the thread topic being 'The Michael Fassbender thread Members'. Seems some members actually post more about the rest of us than Michael.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> And Michael looks so happy and content since finding love with Alicia - much more so than I can remember over the past few years! [emoji7][emoji7]



Btw yes, I've never seen this chemistry and ability to laugh at each other and make fun of each other and at the same time being cute and sweet between him and any of his exes (probably because they didn't do interviews together tho!). I'm surprised and amazed. TONS of people who didn't even know they were together and saw videos, interviews, pics, that gif, the Q&A etc wrote they are super cute and "relationship goals" etc etc, even people who aren't interested in them at all. This speaks volumes.  it's undeniable. I was showing their pics to my aunt, yesterday, (dont ask me why, she came over and I didn't know what to talk about after few hours), she doesn't know who they are (she just saw the Danish girl and few minutes of first class) and she found them super lovely. It's incredibly clear, I love body language, looks.. Things.. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Maybe we ought to start a new thread for some people, with the thread topic being 'The Michael Fassbender thread Members'. Seems some members actually post more about the rest of us than Michael.



Yes! [emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Btw Marion Cotillard has finished her part in AC, she's just posted a super gorgeous video of her in the make up room. She's so funny and cooool



Ah, I wonder if that is the only additional AC filming? Seems quite late in the day for much more - and no sign that Michael was involved in this week's filming much to the disappointment of the residents in Ely! The only actors spotted were her and Jeremy Irons who plays her father in AC.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, I wonder if that is the only additional AC filming? Seems quite late in the day for much more - and no sign that Michael was involved in this week's filming much to the disappointment of the residents in Ely! The only actors spotted were her and Jeremy Irons who plays her father in AC.



Yeah I'm not sure he was/is filming. They spotted everybody but him.. Or did they spot him once? I don't remember.. 
Btw yeah, they had to reshot just a small part


----------



## FassbenderLover

Finding love with AV? Ouch. He need to say those words for me to believe it
He's been with other actresses and it didn't work. What makes anyone think they'll work? I don't see her being any different from the others. She too will pass


----------



## kashlo

Selective memory can be hindering. I sympathise.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Not sure how you mean this.Lol laymans terms please?


Okay an epistemological razor is a kind of rule of thumb in philosophy. Used to simplify logical arguments with multiple outcomes, basically. The two that come to mind immediately are Occam's Razor and Hitchens' Razor. 

Occam's Razor is really famous: _Among competing hypotheses, the one with the fewest assumptions should be selected. _AKA the simplest explanation is usually the truth. Either they are in a committed relationship, as pictures, video, articles, and their own words state, or they're part of an elaborate showmance orchestrated by Harvey Weinstein for some reason, MF is playing along for some reason, etc. 

Hitchens' Razor: _What can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence. _AKA receipts, which showmancers by their own admission can't or won't provide. 

Either way these are only hypotheses, since none of us know them in real life, but one of them makes far more logical sense than the other.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> That's cool,that's your opinion. I disagree because I see him acting so different with her. I don't think she is gonna have kids anytime soon, as you say, things are just starting to take off for her. But, that being said, with them both being in the same line of work, there is every reason they know exactly what they are up against and could make it work. I just want to see him happy and working. Being in a good relationship is always gonna make that more likely.



I agree - I see Michael behaving totally differently with Alicia compared to past girlfriends - very protective and attentive and putting a great deal of time and energy into making this relationship work. So many aspects of this relationship are different to those with his exes, and the fact that she is acknowledged as his partner by colleagues, friends and family as well as the wider world. It's clear she makes him happy and he her - I'm sure they are both in this for the long term [emoji2][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Finding love with AV? Ouch. He need to say those words for me to believe it
> He's been with other actresses and it didn't work. What makes anyone think they'll work? I don't see her being any different from the others. She too will pass


I don't need to hear him say it, that's his thing with her, but I get what you mean. Yeah he was with other actresses, but non that lasted this long or that either where prepared to work so hard to fit time in together for. I think Leasi absolutely broke him, if not his heart. I mean he was around her kids and everything. That's a big deal for a bloke from his background and upbringing. Nothings guaranteed but I hope this one makes it, for his sake.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Okay an epistemological razor is a kind of rule of thumb in philosophy. Used to simplify logical arguments with multiple outcomes, basically. The two that come to mind immediately are Occam's Razor and Hitchens' Razor.
> 
> Occam's Razor is really famous: _Among competing hypotheses, the one with the fewest assumptions should be selected. _AKA the simplest explanation is usually the truth. Either they are in a committed relationship, as pictures, video, articles, and their own words state, or they're part of an elaborate showmance orchestrated by Harvey Weinstein for some reason, MF is playing along for some reason, etc.
> 
> Hitchens' Razor: _What can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence. _AKA receipts, which showmancers by their own admission can't or won't provide.
> 
> Either way these are only hypotheses, since none of us know them in real life, but one of them makes far more logical sense than the other.



Right - I get you now! Was a bit confused because there are many Fassbender fans who are happy for him and Alicia being in a committed relationship [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Right - I get you now! Was a bit confused because there are many Fassbender fans who are happy for him and Alicia being in a committed relationship [emoji3]


Absolutely! I think there's a fans/stans distinction on all sides, hence the word choice.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I'm sure he was with Maiko a long time
Besides, he can be with AV for another year and still no commitment
Like I said, their movie is coming out so they're gonna give this image of a lovey dovey couple to promote this movie. It has to sell of course and make money


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I don't need to hear him say it, that's his thing with her, but I get what you mean. Yeah he was with other actresses, but non that lasted this long or that either where prepared to work so hard to fit time in together for. I think Leasi absolutely broke him, if not his heart. I mean he was around her kids and everything. That's a big deal for a bloke from his background and upbringing. Nothings guaranteed but I hope this one makes it, for his sake.



I don't need to hear him saying it too. It's would be so odd... What for? Haha he doesn't need to tell us anything, it's HIS life!!! He doesn't have to tell us his private things. Would you go on tv to declare your feeling and publicise your relationship with your significant other? Well, personally I wouldn't. Some people do, some other don't. It's odd... He doesn't have to prove his love life to us, it's HIS love life, not ours. And as he said 2 days ago in that video, he likes and wants to keep his relationship private. So he told us he's in a private relationship. And I'd do the same. They are jealous of their love and it's kinda cute.  

I don't think that if an actor says publicly he loves his gf, than it's actually true. Why,? You can say or not say what you want, the truth is INSIDE you, not always in gossip mags or on tv.. The more your feelings are private the more are true. I don't like people who show off everything. It's pathetic and looks fake.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I don't need to hear him say it, that's his thing with her, but I get what you mean. Yeah he was with other actresses, but non that lasted this long or that either where prepared to work so hard to fit time in together for. I think Leasi absolutely broke him, if not his heart. I mean he was around her kids and everything. That's a big deal for a bloke from his background and upbringing. Nothings guaranteed but I hope this one makes it, for his sake.



And obviously when you are truly happy with someone you don't care about what people think or know about you. The happiness is yours, the thing is yours. This makes your love pure and personal, not a public show. This makes you live your feelings deeply, without involving the world in it. Just you and your person. Unfortunately actors find it difficult to have a 100% private life cause when they're famous or trendy people keep following them etc..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I don't need to hear him say it, that's his thing with her, but I get what you mean. Yeah he was with other actresses, but non that lasted this long or that either where prepared to work so hard to fit time in together for. I think Leasi absolutely broke him, if not his heart. I mean he was around her kids and everything. That's a big deal for a bloke from his background and upbringing. Nothings guaranteed but I hope this one makes it, for his sake.



Indeed! Michael is not required to say anything about his love life to validate it! I find it incredible that some people think this way! I also agree with you that Leasi broke him.... probably a lot harder than many thought. I think this made him very wary and reluctant to commit for many years and he devoted himself to work instead...until he met Alicia. She appears to have healed his wounds and I think he was totally surprised to fall in love with her so hard and so fast. But they've been together nearly 2 years already and their relationship looks very strong. If they've made it this far after 2 hectic years of work for them both,  occasioning weeks apart at times, and STILL look so loved up...well I predict they can make it work long term....because they want to.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I'm sure he was with Maiko a long time
> Besides, he can be with AV for another year and still no commitment
> Like I said, their movie is coming out so they're gonna give this image of a lovey dovey couple to promote this movie. It has to sell of course and make money


Then what will be will be. I am judging on who I believe him to be. And I think he's a stand up bloke which is why I like him so much in the first place.
Didn't he date Maiko from sometime in 2006 to sometime in 2008. I know you will dispute it but I believe he's been with Vikander from Nov '14 till now. That's like 20 months already.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed! Michael is not required to say anything about his love life to validate it! I find it incredible that some people think this way! I also agree with you that Leasi broke him.... probably a lot harder than many thought. I think this made him very wary and reluctant to commit for many years and he devoted himself to work instead...until he met Alicia. She appears to have healed his wounds and I think he was totally surprised to fall in love with her so hard and so fast. But they've been together nearly 2 years already and their relationship looks very strong. If they've made it this far after 2 hectic years of work for them both,  occasioning weeks apart at times, and STILL look so loved up...well I predict they can make it work long term....because they want to.



Apart from the fact that... I have never heard him say "I love X" in his whole life.. When he talked about his gf he was always vague and private (the most "public" things he said were the ones about Nicole -he said she was strong and that they were seeing each other- and about Alicia -he says she's a super brave actress, she kinda bowled him over, she's a fierce woman (she terrified him at first lol) and that they had immediate chemistry and than he said that cute "what is this love thiiiiing?"). 
I don't think a person needs to says "I love X" publicly.. 99% of actors doesn't.. So why should him? Why should him make up shows and declare his feelings to people? Can't he have a life of his own? 
I'm so glad he has. And he's enjoying his life with Alicia now [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aprilmayjune

Guys sorry to be so America-centric but am I the only one who thinks "loved up" is the weirdest, most strangely uncomfortable phrase in the world?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Guys sorry to be so America-centric but am I the only one who thinks "loved up" is the weirdest, most strangely uncomfortable phrase in the world?



Haha really?


----------



## Allie28

You know you're a Fassbender fan when this pic....does things to you....


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> I'm sure he was with Maiko a long time



Just to clarify, he was with her less than 2 years.  Angel started filming in spring of 2006.  It premiered at the Berlin film festival in 2007, where he brought someone else as his date.  He started filming Hunger in late 2007 and recovered from his weightloss with Maiko in Australia.  He brought Maiko to Cannes 2008.  He started filming Basterds the fall of 2008 and was with Leasi by November.

Anyway, he's explicity stated that his longest relationship ever lasted 2 years.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Guys sorry to be so America-centric but am I the only one who thinks "loved up" is the weirdest, most strangely uncomfortable phrase in the world?


Lol what's your definition of loved up cos it sounds like it might be slightly more athletic than ours.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Lol what's your definition of loved up cos it sounds like it might be slightly more athletic than ours.


 We don't have one! It's literally not part of our lexicon at all. I've only ever read it here and in DM articles and I'm like...that makes no sense but somehow STILL sounds awkward. Like "My girlfriend and I got loved up." "Oh man, better grab some antibiotics for that."


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> We don't have one! It's literally not part of our lexicon at all. I've only ever read it here and in DM articles and I'm like...that makes no sense but somehow STILL sounds awkward. Like "My girlfriend and I got loved up." "Oh man, better grab some antibiotics for that."



HAHAHA [emoji23] well I can understand it!


----------



## FassbenderLover

I wont dispute he was with Maiko a long time, but him being with AV 20 means what? That he's more committed, more in love, more protective? More loved up? That means nothing but an insult to how he was with the other women who were in his life cuz I'm sure he was committed and protective too. And yes, loved up


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> I wont dispute he was with Maiko a long time, but him being with AV 20 means what? That he's more committed, more in love, more protective? More loved up? That means nothing but an insult to how he was with the other women who were in his life cuz I'm sure he was committed and protective too. And yes, loved up



I personally didn't compare his relationships.  I stated some facts to clarify.  Quite frankly, I don't feel comfortable stating he's more/less anything in his various relationships because pictures lie and people change, especially in the limelight.


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I wont dispute he was with Maiko a long time, but him being with AV 20 means what? That he's more committed, more in love, more protective? More loved up? That means nothing but an insult to how he was with the other women who were in his life cuz I'm sure he was committed and protective too. And yes, loved up


No the time is just it's not an over night thing. I dont think he was a sh.t to any of them or that they weren't important at the time to him. Jesus, with his status now I think we definitely would of heard if he was a bas...d to them. (obvious exception of leasi...whole other discusion)


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Apart from the fact that... I have never heard him say "I love X" in his whole life.. When he talked about his gf he was always vague and private (the most "public" things he said were the ones about Nicole -he said she was strong and that they were seeing each other- and about Alicia -he says she's a super brave actress, she kinda bowled him over, she's a fierce woman (she terrified him at first lol) and that they had immediate chemistry and than he said that cute "what is this love thiiiiing?").
> I don't think a person needs to says "I love X" publicly.. 99% of actors doesn't.. So why should him? Why should him make up shows and declare his feelings to people? Can't he have a life of his own?
> I'm so glad he has. And he's enjoying his life with Alicia now [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Yes it's clear he's enjoying life very much with Alicia - never seen him look so happy! I'm absolutely amazed that there are people who can't or won't see how Michael is behaving very differently with Alicia to the way he was with exes... and that's not an insult to them... it's just that he didn't feel the same way about them and doesn't seem to have been serious about them. I'm sure many of us have relationships with people we have feelings for, but then we meet someone who we fall for in a big way and feelings from previous relationships pale in comparison.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*If you see a post that you feel might be breaking rules, please report and even more importantly ignore. 
Once you guys respond and reply, it's a lot harder to moderate. 

Also, those who choose to use this thread for trolling win when they get you angry.  
The best comeback is to move on.

This thread is not required to be a love letter nor it is necessary to criticize. 
All opinions on the celeb at hand are welcome, but opinions on other members are not.*


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes it's clear he's enjoying life very much with Alicia - never seen him look so happy! I'm absolutely amazed that there are people who can't or won't see how Michael is behaving very differently with Alicia to the way he was with exes... and that's not an insult to them... it's just that he didn't feel the same way about them and doesn't seem to have been serious about them. I'm sure many of us have relationships with people we have feelings for, but then we meet someone who we fall for in a big way and feelings from previous relationships pale in comparison.



Yeah I 100% agree. Probably because he's 39 now and he's clearly a bit changed (but in a good way, I mean.. He's still the same, just grown up, which is normal!): he's quieter, and it's good, cause hey it's life, you do evolve  
I see the same things you see but it doesn't mean he didn't feel good with his exes. I mean, if he's with a woman it's because he likes her: he liked Maiko, Leasi, Nicole, Zoe, Alicia.. But I tend not to talk about his exes anymore, since there's a reason why an ex is an ex. It doesn't mean it wasn't love then, it means it's not love anymore. Nothing else, nothing bad


----------



## carmencrem

JetSetGo! said:


> *If you see a post that you feel might be breaking rules, please report and even more importantly ignore.
> Once you guys respond and reply, it's a lot harder to moderate.
> 
> Also, those who choose to use this thread for trolling win when they get you angry.
> The best comeback is to move on.
> 
> This thread is not required to be a love letter nor it is necessary to criticize.
> All opinions on the celeb at hand are welcome, but opinions on other members are not.*



Thank you.  true.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> No the time is just it's not an over night thing. I dont think he was a sh.t to any of them or that they weren't important at the time to him. Jesus, with his status now I think we definitely would of heard if he was a bas...d to them. (obvious exception of leasi...whole other discusion)



I see it as changing jobs. If we are not happy with the job, we look for another. If we are happy we stay put. Of course we stay longer in a job could mean we think we can't find a better one, otherwise we would move on at the first given chance


----------



## mollie12

Selayang430 said:


> I see it as changing jobs. If we are not happy with the job, we look for another. If we are happy we stay put. Of course we stay longer in a job could mean we think we can't find a better one, otherwise we would move on at the first given chance



With this analogy, why are you assuming he was never happy with his "job" but "fired" all the same?


----------



## carmencrem

Honestly I think that every relationship has its own sense to exist. I mean, if you are with someone it's because you are happy. If you Break up its because you start being unhappy or things change in some ways. It doesn't mean you weren't happy at the beginning of it or that the relationship wasn't good. Every relationship, since it exists or has existed, has its good (and bad) sides and leaves you with good (and bad) memories too. I just think when a relationship is over, it doesn't make sense talking about it and saying it was "better" than another. There's no "better" or "worse" when it comes to relationship. Just feelings, which can last for 1 year, 4 years, 40 years, forever, and its value doesn't change... I'm happy he's still happy with Alicia, I hope it lasts. It's their choice, not ours. They're undeniably cute, yes [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

Ok so loved up (don't check online definitions cos they are all about the drugs) .  Loved up is when you turn down a night out for a night of Netflix and maltesers on the couch with your partner .  Loved up is when you lay in bed together on a Sunday morning and snuggle (although if other things come up they are allowed to be dealt with ). Loved up is giving each other those cute little looks in the middle of company cos you remembered something you said or did together earlier in the day  (see previous point for suggestions). Loved up is holding hands whilst you walk in the park and not having the urge to strangle the owner of the dog whose turd you just trod in (even if you are wearing your new, trendy, blue suede deck shoes ).  Being loved up is ...lovely


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Ok so loved up (don't check online definitions cos they are all about the drugs) .  Loved up is when you turn down a night out for a night of Netflix and maltesers on the couch with your partner .  Loved up is when you lay in bed together on a Sunday morning and snuggle (although if other things come up they are allowed to be dealt with ). Loved up is giving each other those cute little looks in the middle of company cos you remembered something you said or did together earlier in the day  (see previous point for suggestions). Loved up is holding hands whilst you walk in the park and not having the urge to strangle the owner of the dog whose turd you just trod in (even if you are wearing your new, trendy, blue suede deck shoes ).  Being loved up is ...lovely



Oh NOW THIS is very exhaustive, mate! [emoji8]


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> I personally didn't compare his relationships.  I stated some facts to clarify.  Quite frankly, I don't feel comfortable stating he's more/less anything in his various relationships because pictures lie and people change, especially in the limelight.


All of this. 
The only thing regarding some of the more positive views on his current relationship that make me raise my eyebrows is the "he's never looked so in love" claim, which can have bad implications considering his current girlfriend is white, while the majority of his known ex-girlfriends were women of color. I don't blame people for taking at least some offense at that. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> With this analogy, why are you assuming he was never happy with his "job" but "fired" all the same?



Could be both - reigned or dismissed. I didn't say never happy. We all embrace a new job happily at least at the beginning. But time changes and comes a time when we make a cautious decision to move on.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Ok so loved up (don't check online definitions cos they are all about the drugs) .  Loved up is when you turn down a night out for a night of Netflix and maltesers on the couch with your partner .  Loved up is when you lay in bed together on a Sunday morning and snuggle (although if other things come up they are allowed to be dealt with ). Loved up is giving each other those cute little looks in the middle of company cos you remembered something you said or did together earlier in the day  (see previous point for suggestions). Loved up is holding hands whilst you walk in the park and not having the urge to strangle the owner of the dog whose turd you just trod in (even if you are wearing your new, trendy, blue suede deck shoes ).  Being loved up is ...lovely


Awwwww that was so adorable I can't even be mad about it anymore 

_Fine _loved up can stay


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Ahh I believe the chemistry was between Michael, AV and Derek, the fact that they got along well. Nothing special. As for him saying what's this love thing, again, nothing special. Michael has chemistry with every female he's worked with, and even the ones he hasn't worked with, nothing special. And when the interviewer said "now you know" he said nothing. They have to sell the movie so yes they will play the part of a "loved up couple". Journalists will also add their own opinion.
> *This is the opportunity to finally come out and say "she's my gf, I love her, we're together", same goes for her. *But instead, they do interviews and request that no personal questions be asked. Why is that? Everyone knows they're in a relationship, So what's to hide? Other actors when they do a movie and hooked up they parade it, not this couple. Too private? Too private to say they're a couple but not too private to do interviews together? Come on now. Next they might be in Venice, so maybe more strolls for the paps, so are they gonna show the world they're together but not talk about the relationship? Really? Or is his thing with this girl not for the world? Cant have it both ways


But that would be a huge PR stunt.. 




Allie28 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by their interviews.  I thought they might be a little more stiff or uncomfortable because they anticipated personal, embarrassing questions.  He's at ease with costars like Kate or Noomi because he knows there won't be any personal relationship questions because there is no personal relationship with them.  But heading into an interview with someone you've been in love with nearly 2 years, there had to be nerves or worries that any of the interviewers were going to "go there".   This is new territory for both of them but I thought they both handled it great.  They didn't spill their personal lives but it's clear they're head over heels for each other.  I suspect they'll get even more comfortable being seen as a couple as time goes by.


I agree,I was pleasantly surprised. And yes,he's obviously at ease with costars because there's  no personal relationship with them. I've never understood the continuous comparisons when it's pretty evident that the situations are completely different. 



aprilmayjune said:


> It's not _every _fandom, though. It's almost exclusively limited to the fandoms of white guys from the UK, which has interesting implications in itself.
> 
> And I actively dislike Cumberbatch--he's said some seriously classist and ableist ****--but his fandom fascinates me.


I still remember when I saw one of his fans arguing that his child was a doll.. 



kashlo said:


> Some people don't seem to have very good examples of love in their lives. The standards for this 'couple' have been set so low and people seem so desperate for any display of something that can be passed off as affection. It's sad and embarrassing. I wonder how they will deal with the eventual break up.


It's also embarrassing  twisting everything to suit a personal narrative,and I'm talking in general. 



carmencrem said:


> I remember people saying that body language during this promo would tell us the truth.. It did, to me and to many others. And it's not over yet. We can't keep changing goals, *first it was the award seasons 2016 (they proved to be cute)*, then this promo (they are actually very cute), then even when they'll be married with a baby etc some people will keep saying it's fake, like they do with Cumberbatch. It's not a problem of mine, I can live happily with my favourite actor being in love.


The showmance was supposed to make them relevant.. Michael didn't even campaign and I have yet to see those staged  pap strolls.. They actually proved that they wanted to keep their relationship low key.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> All of this.
> The only thing regarding some of the more positive views on his current relationship that make me raise my eyebrows is the "he's never looked so in love" claim, which can have bad implications considering his current girlfriend is white, while the majority of his known ex-girlfriends were women of color. I don't blame people for taking at least some offense at that. Just some food for thought.



Well.. As for me.. I am absolutely NOT racist even if I think so -for me he never looked that in love before, it's my opinion..- but it has NOTHING to do with skin colour AT ALL. 
Personally the only "racist" things I saw here were written against Alicia Vikander: some people don't like her cause she's white. Some posters keep saying he can only love dark women. Isn't this racism? I think yes. 
As for me, I  have never said a racist word. I read them only for Alicia, here.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> All of this.
> The only thing regarding some of the more positive views on his current relationship that make me raise my eyebrows is the "he's never looked so in love" claim, which can have bad implications considering his current girlfriend is white, while the majority of his known ex-girlfriends were women of color. I don't blame people for taking at least some offense at that. Just some food for thought.


Now see this is something that really makes me cross and frankly quite insulted (not by you but the general opinion). He has been out with women of all nationalities. Why is the colour an issue. Should I be stamping my feet because he is with a Swedish girl and not and Irish or English girl. I didn't even question it until it was mentioned on here a while ago. I believe it is only an issue if you are always looking back and never really want to move forward. We are talking about a couples relationship here not the remedy for world peace.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> But that would be a huge PR stunt..
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,I was pleasantly surprised. And yes,he's obviously at ease with costars because there's  no personal relationship with them. I've never understood the continuous comparisons when it's pretty evident that the situations are completely different.
> 
> 
> I still remember when I saw one of his fans arguing that his child was a doll..
> 
> 
> It's also embarrassing  twisting everything to suit a personal narrative,and I'm talking in general.
> 
> 
> The showmance was supposed to make them relevant.. Michael didn't even campaign and I have yet to see those staged  pap strolls.. They actually proved that they wanted to keep their relationship low key.



OMG THAT DOLL STORY! HAHAHAHA help help help


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Now see this is something that really makes me cross and frankly quite insulted (not by you but the general opinion). He has been out with women of all nationalities. Why is the colour an issue. Should I be stamping my feet because he is with a Swedish girl and not and Irish or English girl. I didn't even question it until it was mentioned on here a while ago. I believe it is only an issue if you are always looking back and never really want to move forward. We are talking about a couples relationship here not the remedy for world peace.



[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


----------



## artemis09

carmencrem said:


> Well.. As for me.. I am absolutely NOT racist even if I think so -for me he never looked that in love before, it's my opinion..- but it has NOTHING to do with skin colour AT ALL.
> Personally the only "racist" things I saw here were written against Alicia Vikander:* some people don't like her cause she's white. Some posters keep saying he can only love dark women. Isn't this racism? I think yes. *
> As for me, I  have never said a racist word. I read them only for Alicia, here.


You're confusing prejudice with racism here, but that's a whole separate discussion, honestly. The treatment of Nicole and Zoe by his white fans was just as bad (if not worse), and it's not the first time girlfriends of white entertainers have been mistreated by their fans because of their skin color. I wasn't trying to suggest that YOU are being racist, and I apologize if I made it seem that way, but I was pointing out why some people might find the hardcore dedication by some people to his current girlfriend to be uncomfortable.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> I still remember when I saw one of his fans arguing that his child was a doll..
> 
> 
> It's also embarrassing  twisting everything to suit a personal narrative,and I'm talking in general.
> 
> 
> The showmance was supposed to make them relevant.. Michael didn't even campaign and I have yet to see those staged  pap strolls.. They actually proved that they wanted to keep their relationship low key.



If you can't recognise a staged pap stroll when you see one I can't help you. They have done plenty of those in the past. But I don't see the point in arguing with you people because we are never going to convince each other. Best to leave each other alone. 

I think both sides are twisting things here. One side just lacks self awareness.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> You're confusing prejudice with racism here, but that's a whole separate discussion, honestly. The treatment of Nicole and Zoe by his white fans was just as bad (if not worse), and it's not the first time girlfriends of white entertainers have been mistreated by their fans because of their skin color. I wasn't trying to suggest that YOU are being racist, and I apologize if I made it seem that way, but I was pointing out why some people might find the hardcore dedication by some people to his current girlfriend to be uncomfortable.



Yeah, I can understand it too. Yes. Now I got what you mean. But honestly I don't like comments about "chocolate" and her not being his type either. It's the same awful thing.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> You're confusing prejudice with racism here, but that's a whole separate discussion, honestly. The treatment of Nicole and Zoe by his white fans was just as bad (if not worse), and it's not the first time girlfriends of white entertainers have been mistreated by their fans because of their skin color. I wasn't trying to suggest that YOU are being racist, and I apologize if I made it seem that way, but I was pointing out why some people might find the hardcore dedication by some people to his current girlfriend to be uncomfortable.



Ok now I got what you mean. Yes, true. But honestly saying he only likes dark women and writing comments about him getting "chocolate" is the same awful thing. Not to mention when people said she gets tanned just to please him cause "her skin colour is not good for him" and he doesn't like her because she's white.. Like, what? I don't think skin colour is a relevant issues, among sensitive, clever and modern people like him. I don't think he just likes a certain kind of woman and dislikes the others. I think loves goes beyond...


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> You're confusing prejudice with racism here, but that's a whole separate discussion, honestly. The treatment of Nicole and Zoe by his white fans was just as bad (if not worse), and it's not the first time girlfriends of white entertainers have been mistreated by their fans because of their skin color. I wasn't trying to suggest that YOU are being racist, and I apologize if I made it seem that way, but I was pointing out why some people might find the hardcore dedication by some people to his current girlfriend to be uncomfortable.



I recently read a tweet that said something along the lines of "I can't wait for Michael and Alicia to get married and watch the 'dark' part of Michael's fandom to explode". Just giving a concrete example of some of the things said by some of his fans.

But I think bringing the topic of race into this gets messy. I'm not saying the topic of race isn't relevant, I'm sure there is some implicit bias (sometimes even explicit) on both sides but we can't go around assuming that everyone who likes or dislikes Alicia do so because of race. There are plenty of reasons to like or dislike Alicia or any of his exes other than race. It just depends on how each individual relates to them. 

And Michael seems to have a type but it doesn't mean he doesn't find lighter women attractive. He has been with all sorts of women in the past so I don't think he has a strict preference. I'm glad he doesn't. I find those type of men to be very creepy.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> You're confusing prejudice with racism here, but that's a whole separate discussion, honestly. The treatment of Nicole and Zoe by his white fans was just as bad (if not worse), and it's not the first time girlfriends of white entertainers have been mistreated by their fans because of their skin color. I wasn't trying to suggest that YOU are being racist, and I apologize if I made it seem that way, but I was pointing out why some people might find the hardcore dedication by some people to his current girlfriend to be uncomfortable.


Do you mean people in the media or fans on blogs and forums. I think I live in a London borough that has one of the highest percentage of mixed relationships and subsequently children so this crap really does get me. Sounds like some people are still living in the bloody stone age. Maybe I've just been exceptionally lucky with the people I've know in my life as well as where I live but seriously....No body I know cares about that sh.t!  I do understand you where not being personal about anyone and were just highlighting a point.


----------



## Flatsy

In my honest opinion, I've been a fan of Fassy's for 5 or 6 years, and I lost interest in him a little bit a few years ago when he was being photographed with different random women all the time and hanging around with Gerry Butler (I'm no fan of that friendship).  The straw that kind of broke the camel's back was when I saw him out on the town with Louise Hazel during their fling and he truly looked haggard and old.  Like he had been burning the candle at both ends and it was taking its toll.

I still watched his movies, but didn't have much of an interest in him personally since he wasn't coming across as a man of substance.

So it's nice to see him in a long-term relationship with an intelligent woman and looking healthy, traveling to interesting places, and taking up new hobbies such as surfing.  He became interesting to me again.

I am in absolutely no position to judge the depth of his feelings for Alicia compared to his previous girlfriends - no one here is.  But their behavior over the past year and a half indicates that it is a serious, long-term relationship and they both come across as happy.  There's not much more to know than that.

As noted, his longest past relationship was two years, so I would not be surprised if they broke up at some point.  Continuing to be together despite their busy careers might be tough to sustain, even though they have done a surprisingly good job so far.

On the other hand, Fassy is getting older and he might be ready to ease back the throttle on his career now that he has established himself and he might want to settle down and have kids before he's a pensioner, so I also won't be surprised if they got married.

Whatever.  I'm just here watching what happens.  But I'll definitely be happier for him if he gets married because I don't think being a workaholic bachelor forever is such a great lifestyle, but it's his life...And I think Alicia will be fine no matter what happens.  She's got a lot going for her.  If they break up, I think it will be more his loss than hers.


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> Now see this is something that really makes me cross and frankly quite insulted (not by you but the general opinion). He has been out with women of all nationalities. Why is the colour an issue. Should I be stamping my feet because he is with a Swedish girl and not and Irish or English girl. I didn't even question it until it was mentioned on here a while ago. I believe it is only an issue if you are always looking back and never really want to move forward. We are talking about a couples relationship here not the remedy for world peace.


See my reply to carmencrem for a breakdown of what I was trying to say. I'm too tired to repeat it again, but in short it's something that has been a problem not just with MF but other entertainers and how fans view their girlfriends. Just pointing it out, that's all.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> See my reply to carmencrem for a breakdown of what I was trying to say. I'm too tired to repeat it again, but in short it's something that has been a problem not just with MF but other entertainers and how fans view their girlfriends. Just pointing it out, that's all.



I'm really disappointed and sad for how some fans and entertainers view his love life, if they are racist. It's bad. In any case. It's the dumbest  thing.


----------



## artemis09

carmencrem said:


> Ok now I got what you mean. Yes, true. But honestly saying he only likes dark women and writing comments about him getting "chocolate" is the same awful thing. Not to mention when people said she gets tanned just to please him cause "her skin colour is not good for him" and he doesn't like her because she's white.. Like, what? I don't think skin colour is a relevant issues, among sensitive, clever and modern people like him. I don't think he just likes a certain kind of woman and dislikes the others. I think loves goes beyond...


Fair enough on all points.


----------



## kashlo

Flatsy said:


> Whatever.  I'm just here watching what happens.  But I'll definitely be happier for him if he gets married because I don't think being a workaholic bachelor forever is such a great lifestyle, but it's his life...And I think Alicia will be fine no matter what happens.  She's got a lot going for her.  If they break up, I think it will be more his loss than hers.



Why would it be more of his loss than her's? Is she somehow better than him or are you saying that because of their respective age?


----------



## artemis09

kashlo said:


> *I recently read a tweet that said something along the lines of "I can't wait for Michael and Alicia to get married and watch the 'dark' part of Michael's fandom to explode". Just giving a concrete example of some of the things said by some of his fans.*
> 
> But I think bringing the topic of race into this gets messy. I'm not saying the topic of race isn't relevant, I'm sure there is some implicit bias (sometimes even explicit) on both sides but we can't go around assuming that everyone who likes or dislikes Alicia do so because of race. There are plenty of reasons to like or dislike Alicia or any of his exes other than race. It just depends on how each individual relates to them.
> 
> And Michael seems to have a type but it doesn't mean he doesn't find lighter women attractive. He has been with all sorts of women in the past so I don't think he has a strict preference. I'm glad he doesn't. I find those type of men to be very creepy.



That quote is a perfect example of what I meant by what some of his more unpleasant fans have said regarding his relationships with WOC. It's gross, and that's not even the worst I've heard/read regarding the subject. 

I agree with the rest of your comment regarding his taste in women. He just likes them, period.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> In my honest opinion, I've been a fan of Fassy's for 5 or 6 years, and I lost interest in him a little bit a few years ago when he was being photographed with different random women all the time and hanging around with Gerry Butler (I'm no fan of that friendship).  The straw that kind of broke the camel's back was when I saw him out on the town with Louise Hazel during their fling and he truly looked haggard and old.  Like he had been burning the candle at both ends and it was taking its toll.
> 
> I still watched his movies, but didn't have much of an interest in him personally since he wasn't coming across as a man of substance.
> 
> So it's nice to see him in a long-term relationship with an intelligent woman and looking healthy, traveling to interesting places, and taking up new hobbies such as surfing.  He became interesting to me again.
> 
> I am in absolutely no position to judge the depth of his feelings for Alicia compared to his previous girlfriends - no one here is.  But their behavior over the past year and a half indicates that it is a serious, long-term relationship and they both come across as happy.  There's not much more to know than that.
> As noted, his longest past relationship was two years, so I would not be surprised if they broke up at some point.  Continuing to be together despite their busy careers might be tough to sustain, even though they have done a surprisingly good job so far.
> 
> On the other hand, Fassy is getting older and he might be ready to ease back the throttle on his career now that he has established himself and he might want to settle down and have kids before he's a pensioner, so I also won't be surprised if they got married.
> 
> Whatever.  I'm just here watching what happens.  But I'll definitely be happier for him if he gets married because I don't think being a workaholic bachelor forever is such a great lifestyle, but it's his life...And I think Alicia will be fine no matter what happens.  She's got a lot going for her.  If they break up, I think it will be more his loss than hers.



This. 100% agree. Seriously, 100%. This post is everything. 
I love him, I truly adore him. Some years ago I started thinking he wasn't doing very good, he seemed to be a bit lost (2013) and in many random relationships which weren't going anywhere.. And he was already 36/37.. 
He's been very lucky to find Alicia, after that period.. I'm not in the right position to discuss Madalina G. but I don't like her behaviour at all (she's still trying to convince people she's an experienced actress when she's done very few and undeniably bad movies, except for Youth in which she doesn't even properly acts and she keeps talking almost only about her famous exes in every interview)... I love Alicia, not because she's white, I don't mind people's skin colour, absolutely not. I like Alicia because she's intelligent, strong and seems to be magnetic, charismatic, funny and sweet. I'm not saying his exes weren't, I don't know them as well as I know Alicia, which is a person I look up to a lot -her career, her opinions, her style..-. I agree with you, the one who will seriously loose something, if they break up, it's him, cause Alicia is one of a kind for me. 
I repeat, I'm not saying his exes weren't, but they're exes, they can't come back. I liked some of them too, Alicia is my favourite, what can I do? It's just a matter of personal tastes, we can't choose for him


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> That quote is a perfect example of what I meant by what some of his more unpleasant fans have said regarding his relationships with WOC. It's gross, and that's not even the worst I've heard/read regarding the subject.
> 
> I agree with the rest of your comment regarding his taste in women. He just likes them, period.



"Dark" part meant "bad side/haters". I know that poster, really, she didn't mean "dark skinned" at all. I'm serious, I swear.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> That quote is a perfect example of what I meant by what some of his more unpleasant fans have said regarding his relationships with WOC. It's gross, and that's not even the worst I've heard/read regarding the subject.
> 
> I agree with the rest of your comment regarding his taste in women. He just likes them, period.



I know. I can't believe there are people in this day and age who think like that. It is disgusting.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> In my honest opinion, I've been a fan of Fassy's for 5 or 6 years, and I lost interest in him a little bit a few years ago when he was being photographed with different random women all the time and hanging around with Gerry Butler (I'm no fan of that friendship).  The straw that kind of broke the camel's back was when I saw him out on the town with Louise Hazel during their fling and he truly looked haggard and old.  Like he had been burning the candle at both ends and it was taking its toll.
> 
> I still watched his movies, but didn't have much of an interest in him personally since he wasn't coming across as a man of substance.
> 
> So it's nice to see him in a long-term relationship with an intelligent woman and looking healthy, traveling to interesting places, and taking up new hobbies such as surfing.  He became interesting to me again.
> 
> I am in absolutely no position to judge the depth of his feelings for Alicia compared to his previous girlfriends - no one here is.  But their behavior over the past year and a half indicates that it is a serious, long-term relationship and they both come across as happy.  There's not much more to know than that.
> 
> As noted, his longest past relationship was two years, so I would not be surprised if they broke up at some point.  Continuing to be together despite their busy careers might be tough to sustain, even though they have done a surprisingly good job so far.
> 
> On the other hand, Fassy is getting older and he might be ready to ease back the throttle on his career now that he has established himself and he might want to settle down and have kids before he's a pensioner, so I also won't be surprised if they got married.
> 
> Whatever.  I'm just here watching what happens.  But I'll definitely be happier for him if he gets married because I don't think being a workaholic bachelor forever is such a great lifestyle, but it's his life...And I think Alicia will be fine no matter what happens.  She's got a lot going for her.  If they break up, I think it will be more his loss than hers.



I mean, I like him anyways, with or without Alicia. If they break up it doesn't mean he'll loose everything, who knows.. I see her as an amazing woman too, but it's a matter of tastes and perspectives. 
I do think he's 39 now and so it's time to settle, but I'm positive, I see him very committed and "different". He's not different cause she's "better than his exes", but because he's wiser now.


----------



## Selayang430

Flatsy said:


> In my honest opinion, I've been a fan of Fassy's for 5 or 6 years, and I lost interest in him a little bit a few years ago when he was being photographed with different random women all the time and hanging around with Gerry Butler (I'm no fan of that friendship).  The straw that kind of broke the camel's back was when I saw him out on the town with Louise Hazel during their fling and he truly looked haggard and old.  Like he had been burning the candle at both ends and it was taking its toll.
> 
> I still watched his movies, but didn't have much of an interest in him personally since he wasn't coming across as a man of substance.
> 
> So it's nice to see him in a long-term relationship with an intelligent woman and looking healthy, traveling to interesting places, and taking up new hobbies such as surfing.  He became interesting to me again.
> 
> I am in absolutely no position to judge the depth of his feelings for Alicia compared to his previous girlfriends - no one here is.  But their behavior over the past year and a half indicates that it is a serious, long-term relationship and they both come across as happy.  There's not much more to know than that.
> 
> As noted, his longest past relationship was two years, so I would not be surprised if they broke up at some point.  Continuing to be together despite their busy careers might be tough to sustain, even though they have done a surprisingly good job so far.
> 
> On the other hand, Fassy is getting older and he might be ready to ease back the throttle on his career now that he has established himself and he might want to settle down and have kids before he's a pensioner, so I also won't be surprised if they got married.
> 
> Whatever.  I'm just here watching what happens.  But I'll definitely be happier for him if he gets married because I don't think being a workaholic bachelor forever is such a great lifestyle, but it's his life...And I think Alicia will be fine no matter what happens.  She's got a lot going for her.  If they break up, I think it will be more his loss than hers.



Full hearted 100% with you from the first word until the last including punctuation marks ! ( not sarcastic ). A good relationship makes a person healthy and more driven and purposeful. That's is the most important part.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Just Askin

Why would the dark side of the fandom refer to colour unless you want it to? I would take it to mean the current Vikander haters.  I don't tweet but I have referred to the hater blogs as the dark side on here. I guess it's really relevant to ones  personal situations and experiences in life. Knowing the areas well that Fassbender lived in London I can tell you straight that that crap wouldn't wash with him either.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Why would the dark side of the fandom refer to colour unless you want it to? I would take it to mean the current Vikander haters.  I don't tweet but I have referred to the hater blogs as the dark side on here. I guess it's really relevant to ones  personal situations and experiences in life. Knowing the areas well that Fassbender lived in London I can tell you straight that that crap wouldn't wash with him either.



It is about haters, indeed. I know, I chatted with the girl who wrote that tweet. I'm 100% sure.


----------



## artemis09

carmencrem said:


> It is about haters, indeed. I know, I chatted with the girl who wrote that tweet. I'm 100% sure.


Well, that's good that they were referring to "haters", but that was still a poor choice of words considering his dating history and how some of his fans react to who he dates (and other entertainers, for that matter). Glad that was cleared up, though.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I recently read a tweet that said something along the lines of "I can't wait for Michael and Alicia to get married and watch the 'dark' part of Michael's fandom to explode". Just giving a concrete example of some of the things said by some of his fans.
> 
> But I think bringing the topic of race into this gets messy. I'm not saying the topic of race isn't relevant, I'm sure there is some implicit bias (sometimes even explicit) on both sides but we can't go around assuming that everyone who likes or dislikes Alicia do so because of race. There are plenty of reasons to like or dislike Alicia or any of his exes other than race. It just depends on how each individual relates to them.
> 
> And Michael seems to have a type but it doesn't mean he doesn't find lighter women attractive. He has been with all sorts of women in the past so I don't think he has a strict preference. I'm glad he doesn't. I find those type of men to be very creepy.


 
 I remember someone sending me that. Shocked isn't even the word to described how I felt, it showed me how some of his fans can be. Not all his fans are like that but in this case, a person's true self shows with who the celebrity they admire chooses to be with, and I feel that some are extremely happy that he's with AV and wish the relationship would last. Not saying any of his fans here now so I hope no one says I single out any particular person.
My personal opinion is, after his relationship with Nicole (who I believed he loved deeply) and he got with the Romanian, he started to look really haggard. I remember that thread on JJ, which has now been scrubbed clean, a lot of his fans went in on him for being with her. She was another one who clearly called the paps when she was with him and others (come on now, if you're in the middle of nowhere and the paps show up, best believe someone was called, and we all know how much he values his privacy, especially when he's with someone). With the rumors flying she had gotten pregnant, pics of him not looking his best, him blowing off events around the time 12 YAS came out, her reputation etc, it was not looking good for him. This is where a lot of you will disagree but I will say anyway. I feel that this is where AV came in. He signed on to do TLBO, she "invited herself" (according to Derek), which tells me that perhaps he didn't ask her to be in this movie, she showed up, said she wanted in and for some reason, he had to agree even if he didn't want to. Since Michael is so known to sleep with his costars, it was a perfect setup for both of them. I believe that there was some sort of an arrangement. She gets the publicity and he gets to show the public that he can be in a stable relationship with women who, yes, look like him and women who didn't have a certain reputation of sleeping with other actors. Now yall might disagree and say they fell in love on set and all that but I stand by what I said. This is pure PR. Image fix for him and publicity to be more known for her. Agree or disagree, that is my opinion. They been "casual" since day one and its been casual every since, if even that. They fail tho cuz even if they were attracted in the beginning and even if they had something going on, I believe it's been over. I think they're over whatever it is that they're doing and waiting to be over and done with. Some might think and say differently, or might believe its true but refuse to accept but my eyes are way too open regarding the celeb world, I see things differently so celebs cant do or say something without me questioning it. Now I know what I said will get some serious rebuttal and that's ok. It's my opinion and I stand by what I said


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> Why would the dark side of the fandom refer to colour unless you want it to? I would take it to mean the current Vikander haters.  I don't tweet but I have referred to the hater blogs as the dark side on here. I guess it's really relevant to ones  personal situations and experiences in life. Knowing the areas well that Fassbender lived in London I can tell you straight that that crap wouldn't wash with him either.



I'm assuming from this that you're from the UK, where maybe it's not as big of an issue, but in other areas/countries, what that person wrote can come across as reprehensible. And yes, it can be based on personal experiences, so I get your point.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> Well, that's good that they were referring to "haters", but that was still a poor choice of words considering his dating history and some of his fans react to who he dates (and other entertainers, for that matter). Glad that was cleared up, though.



Well.. If you don't have any racist thought (like me) you don't think at all that the word "dark" could be misread. "Black", maybe, but "dark" clearly means also "bad"/"mean".. It was about haters tho, don't worry. Otherwise it would have been a true shame.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> It's my opinion and I stand by what I said



I agree with you in that I can see how this 'relationship' with AV makes him look more stable which I think they are aware of. I also think that this relationship isn't what the media and some of his fans make it out to be but you know that  Oh well...we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## carmencrem

Btw that girl who wrote the post is from the Uk too. And the blonde gal in the pic I posted is an ex gf (or kind of) of Michael  she mentioned it the last time she posted some tbt with him.. I had already seen her in another pic on Pinterest..


----------



## Flatsy

I also really liked him when he was with Nicole Beharie.  A man who can sustain a relationship with an intelligent woman gets my respect.  

But Nicole once said that she's an "early to bed, early to rise" type and the one her friends tease for leaving every party early.  I thought at the time that might mean she was a good balance for him, but now I think it meant she was probably too incompatible with him.  He's a socializer for sure.

And I think it was much harder for Nicole to spend time with him.  He mentioned something once about her living in New York and that being difficult.  Plus, I don't think Nicole has/had the control over her career or the money to go off and accompany him for months at a time to another continent.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> Well, that's good that they were referring to "haters", but that was still a poor choice of words considering his dating history and how some of his fans react to who he dates (and other entertainers, for that matter). Glad that was cleared up, though.


There could have been some double meaning involved as well. I know some people assume that anyone who dislikes Alicia are POC. But I don't know that person so I can't say for sure.


----------



## carmencrem

There wasn't any double meaning. I know that girl, I really know her. She isn't racist at all. She's never written any comment about him getting "chocolate" (some posters here did it tho) nor hating darker women. That girl is a fan of Zoe Kravitz btw. She wasn't being racist, she was talking about haters blogs on tumblr tbh.


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> There could have been some double meaning involved as well. I know some people assume that anyone who dislikes Alicia are POC. But I don't know that person so I can't say for sure.


 I also believe that everyone who don't like her is a fan of his, most people who aren't his fans don't like her, him or them as a couple. So its not Michael Fassbender fans only


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Well, that's good that they were referring to "haters", but that was still a poor choice of words considering his dating history and how some of his fans react to who he dates (and other entertainers, for that matter). Glad that was cleared up, though.


So I'm white, growing up on Star Wars but  shouldn't use the term the dark side cos some messed up childish fangirls might take it the wrong way? Oh wait , considering the colour of DarthVaders costume maybe I should think on that as well.  How about people truly educate themselves and see there is a world outside of their tv, phone and computer screen.


----------



## carmencrem

Haha I just found this on Twitter, which was cute [emoji18][emoji57][emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	




And THIS
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this one too 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Nothing new, just.. [emoji57][emoji4]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha I just found this on Twitter, which was cute [emoji18][emoji57][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423788
> View attachment 3423790
> 
> And THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423791
> 
> And this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423792
> 
> Nothing new, just.. [emoji57][emoji4]



"Like" mainly I am a fan of Batman !


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> So I'm white, growing up on Star Wars but  shouldn't use the term the dark side cos some messed up childish fangirls might take it the wrong way? Oh wait , considering the colour of DarthVaders costume maybe I should think on that as well.  How about people truly educate themselves and see there is a world outside of their tv, phone and computer screen.


Woah, woah, woah. No one is dictating what term one should or shouldn't use. However, as I said, in the CONTEXT of MF's dating history and some of the bad parts of his fandom, that tweet can come across as inappropriate. That's all I meant. 
And I really didn't want to come to this, but I find it insulting that you seemed to be referring to me (and possibly other fans) as "childish" because we take issue with something that reflects a real problem with fandoms and the reality of racism that can manifest in them. If that person meant something else, that's completely fine, and I'm glad that's been cleared up. There's no need to get fired up.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Haha I just found this on Twitter, which was cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423788
> View attachment 3423790
> 
> And THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423791
> 
> And this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423792
> 
> Nothing new, just..


With the budget on X-Men you would have thought they could have afforded a pair of Tighty Whities for Michaels mate!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> With the budget on X-Men you would have thought they could have afforded a pair of Tighty Whities for Michaels mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423793



HAHAHAHA no way he doesn't like them!! Did you see TLBO b-roll? Again, you can see him boxing with Derek and he doesn't seem to be wearing tight pants.... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Woah, woah, woah. No one is dictating what term one should or shouldn't use. However, as I said, in the CONTEXT of MF's dating history and some of the bad parts of his fandom, that tweet can come across as inappropriate. That's all I meant.
> And I really didn't want to come to this, but I find it insulting that you seemed to be referring to me (and possibly other fans) as "childish" because we take issue with something that reflects a real problem with fandoms and the reality of racism that can manifest in them. If that person meant something else, that's completely fine, and I'm glad that's been cleared up. There's no need to get fired up.


I'll very quickly and sincerely apologise as it was not meant to be personal at all. When I refer to childish fan girls I'm refering to those that will use anything to strengthen the argument that fits them that day. I've seen stuff that has sickened me from some supposed fan sites, using really important issues to explain why their current crush is the "bestest" in the world.  I truly do not know how these sites are not forced to take responsibility for the damaging posts they allow to go unchecked. Again I truly meant no offense to you or anyone else on this forum and apologise if offense was taken. I may not agree with a few people on here but this is my down time pleasure and if I don't like it I can ignore.


----------



## Just Askin

Looks like it might be time for a break.


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> If you can't recognise a staged pap stroll when you see one I can't help you. *They have done plenty of those in the past.* But I don't see the point in arguing with you people because we are never going to convince each other. Best to leave each other alone.
> 
> I think both sides are twisting things here. One side just lacks self awareness.


During the past awards season? They were photographed leaving their hotel in October. And their last public appearance was in May..
They were photographed leaving a GG after-party and the  LV  party before the Bafta Awards.. There's not even a pic of them together at some Oscar party. I guess this is the best they could do for the showmance. 




FassbenderLover said:


> I remember someone sending me that. Shocked isn't even the word to described how I felt, it showed me how some of his fans can be. Not all his fans are like that but in this case, a person's true self shows with who the celebrity they admire chooses to be with, and I feel that some are extremely happy that he's with AV and wish the relationship would last. Not saying any of his fans here now so I hope no one says I single out any particular person.
> My personal opinion is, after his relationship with Nicole (who I believed he loved deeply) and he got with the Romanian, he started to look really haggard. *I remember that thread on JJ, which has now been scrubbed clean, *a lot of his fans went in on him for being with her. She was another one who clearly called the paps when she was with him and others (come on now, if you're in the middle of nowhere and the paps show up, best believe someone was called, and we all know how much he values his privacy, especially when he's with someone). With the rumors flying she had gotten pregnant, pics of him not looking his best, him blowing off events around the time 12 YAS came out, her reputation etc, it was not looking good for him. *This is where a lot of you will disagree but I will say anyway. I feel that this is where AV came in. He signed on to do TLBO, she "invited herself" (according to Derek), which tells me that perhaps he didn't ask her to be in this movie, she showed up, said she wanted in and for some reason, he had to agree even if he didn't want to. Since Michael is so known to sleep with his costars, it was a perfect setup for both of them. *I believe that there was some sort of an arrangement. She gets the publicity and he gets to show the public that he can be in a stable relationship with women who, yes, look like him and women who didn't have a certain reputation of sleeping with other actors. Now yall might disagree and say they fell in love on set and all that but I stand by what I said. This is pure PR. Image fix for him and publicity to be more known for her. Agree or disagree, that is my opinion. They been "casual" since day one and its been casual every since, if even that. They fail tho cuz even if they were attracted in the beginning and even if they had something going on, I believe it's been over. I think they're over whatever it is that they're doing and waiting to be over and done with. Some might think and say differently, or might believe its true but refuse to accept but my eyes are way too open regarding the celeb world, I see things differently so celebs cant do or say something without me questioning it. Now I know what I said will get some serious rebuttal and that's ok. It's my opinion and I stand by what I said


I think that every comment section was deleted with the new disqus system,so I wouldn't read that like some kind of pr move..
"She invited herself"..  Why are you twisting something that was _obviously_ a compliment? Cianfrance even added that "she made it undeniable" because she was the perfect actress for that role. "She invited herself" because she auditioned for the role and she was the perfect option.
IF we want to find a "reason" for her involvement,this is her  second collaboration with the production team behind TLBO after Testament of Youth. And it's not a coincidence considering the quality of her work in Testament of Youth and considering the praise that she got from the producers. 
And no,Harvey Weinstein has nothing to do with The Light Between Oceans..
This assumption  that she's constantly manipulating people,sleeping her way to the top is, honestly, nauseating. 


> Derek Cianfrance, who directed _The Light Between Oceans_, compares Alicia’s Isabel—the wife of a lighthouse keeper who takes in a baby carried ashore in a lifeboat—to some of his favorite no-holds-barred screen performances: Vivien Leigh’s Scarlett O’Hara, Gena Rowlands’s Mabel in _A Woman Under the Influence_, Emily Watson’s Bess in _Breaking the Waves_. “Alicia has this ripe internal world,” he says, “and when the camera points to her, you can see the tornadoes inside. It’s spellbinding. She’s not afraid to be ugly, to be unlikable, to fail. And she gave me as much on the thirtieth take as on the first.”


It looks like he really didn't want to cast her..


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> During the past awards season? They were photographed leaving their hotel in October. And their last public appearance was in May..
> They were photographed leaving a GG after-party and the  LV  party before the Bafta Awards.. There's not even a pic of them together at some Oscar party. I guess this is the best they could do for the showmance.



All the Australian ones. Cannes, New York etc. But we have been through that before and I know you guys don't believe it was staged. I have already said everything I needed to say on that matter so there is no point continuing to argue about it.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> During the past awards season? They were photographed leaving their hotel in October. And their last public appearance was in May..
> They were photographed leaving a GG after-party and the  LV  party before the Bafta Awards.. There's not even a pic of them together at some Oscar party. I guess this is the best they could do for the showmance.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that every comment section was deleted with the new disqus system,so I wouldn't read that like some kind of pr move..
> "She invited herself"..  Why are you twisting something that was _obviously_ a compliment? Cianfrance even added that "she made it undeniable" because she was the perfect actress for that role. "She invited herself" because she auditioned for the role and she was the perfect option.
> IF we want to find a "reason" for her involvement,this is her  second collaboration with the production team behind TLBO after Testament of Youth. And it's not a coincidence considering the quality of her work in Testament of Youth and considering the praise that she got from the producers.
> And no,Harvey Weinstein has nothing to do with The Light Between Oceans..
> This assumption  that she's constantly manipulating people,sleeping her way to the top is, honestly, nauseating.
> 
> It looks like he really didn't want to cast her..



Ahaha, you know, i don't put any energy in proving obvious things which are clear for everybody -not to believe in something obvious it's just a choice-, I really prefer to focus on the nice things I see/find/think and to share them with people who appreciate them, but I do love (a lot!) all of your posts. And your style. You rock. [emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Looks like it might be time for a break.








Take this break! [emoji92]


----------



## girlwhowaited

Flatsy said:


> I also really liked him when he was with Nicole Beharie.  A man who can sustain a relationship with an intelligent woman gets my respect.
> 
> But Nicole once said that she's an "early to bed, early to rise" type and the one her friends tease for leaving every party early.  I thought at the time that might mean she was a good balance for him, but now I think it meant she was probably too incompatible with him.  He's a socializer for sure.
> 
> And I think it was much harder for Nicole to spend time with him.  He mentioned something once about her living in New York and that being difficult.  Plus, I don't think Nicole has/had the control over her career or the money to go off and accompany him for months at a time to another continent.



I think it was just bad timing, Michael had just had his big break finally and he wasn't going to let anything get in the way of it. I always felt like they wanted different things out of their relationship but if it had happened at another moment in his life they might have worked it out.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I love that last gif, she wanted to high 5, he wasn't having it. Very funny


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> I'll very quickly and sincerely apologise as it was not meant to be personal at all. When I refer to childish fan girls I'm refering to those that will use anything to strengthen the argument that fits them that day. I've seen stuff that has sickened me from some supposed fan sites, using really important issues to explain why their current crush is the "bestest" in the world.  I truly do not know how these sites are not forced to take responsibility for the damaging posts they allow to go unchecked. Again I truly meant no offense to you or anyone else on this forum and apologise if offense was taken. I may not agree with a few people on here but this is my down time pleasure and if I don't like it I can ignore.



No worries. In hindsight, this whole topic was probably not the best thing to bring up, so I understand. No harm done.


----------



## Selayang430

More posters TLBO


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> More posters TLBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423945
> View attachment 3423946
> View attachment 3423948
> View attachment 3423949



Everything about TLBO looks stunningly beautiful.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> More posters TLBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423945
> View attachment 3423946
> View attachment 3423948
> View attachment 3423949



Speechless. The best way to wake up. Thank you, these are beautiful! [emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

THIS THIS IS THE CUTEST THING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3424114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS THIS IS THE CUTEST THING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



This one like from horror movie - she can kill him anytime with that scissors


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3424164



Oh my heart. [emoji24][emoji173]️[emoji24][emoji173]️ super cute super cute I can't wait to see it!!! Look at that gorgeous family


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Oh my heart. [emoji24][emoji173]️[emoji24][emoji173]️ super cute super cute I can't wait to see it!!! Look at that gorgeous family



Just beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

These [emoji76] I'll post more!


----------



## carmencrem

Here's the link http://www.startfilm.ru/gallery/658660/#cadr of the source  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Allie28

Love the new stills!  Thanks to all posting them!


----------



## mchris55

I saw that tweet and was appalled. It was racist. People are disgusting.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Love the new stills!  Thanks to all posting them!



192838 blessings a day! Tons of pics, waiting for clips too! [emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> 192838 blessings a day! Tons of pics, waiting for clips too! [emoji173]️



Really happy with so many lovely pics. Also posted the pics to other blogs. The response is just fantastic !


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> *If you see a post that you feel might be breaking rules, please report and even more importantly ignore.
> Once you guys respond and reply, it's a lot harder to moderate.
> 
> Also, those who choose to use this thread for trolling win when they get you angry.
> The best comeback is to move on.
> 
> This thread is not required to be a love letter nor it is necessary to criticize.
> All opinions on the celeb at hand are welcome, but opinions on other members are not.*


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji57][emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Really happy with so many lovely pics. Also posted the pics to other blogs. The response is just fantastic !



Same on Twitter, fb.. The cinematography of this movie is gonna be amazing. Derek Cianfrance always does amazing things. [emoji18] + their chemistry was obviously super as them and everybody else who saw the movie said and as we can see.. So.. Yeah I have the greatest expectations!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Can someone with better google-fu than me figure out where the August 23 screening of TLBO is? All I know about it is that it's in NYC August 23 at 7:30 and you need a membership in *something* to obtain tickets. Help?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Can someone with better google-fu than me figure out where the August 23 screening of TLBO is? All I know about it is that it's in NYC August 23 at 7:30 and you need a membership in *something* to obtain tickets. Help?



I wish I could help you! I know few people who may know something about it, so I can ask around.. I'll check on Google btw, now


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Same on Twitter, fb.. The cinematography of this movie is gonna be amazing. Derek Cianfrance always does amazing things. [emoji18] + their chemistry was obviously super as them and everybody else who saw the movie said and as we can see.. So.. Yeah I have the greatest expectations!



The cinematography is super great and it makes me feel like going there for holidays. The chemistry seems can break the screen ! Haha!
Anyway after qualifying Venice , regardless of the outcome , it does help in marketing and promotion. It is really a welcome event.


----------



## girlwhowaited

aprilmayjune said:


> Can someone with better google-fu than me figure out where the August 23 screening of TLBO is? All I know about it is that it's in NYC August 23 at 7:30 and you need a membership in *something* to obtain tickets. Help?


The only one I have heard of is the August 29 one in LA.
http://www.averagesocialite.com/2016/07/the-light-between-oceans-premiere-la.html


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The cinematography is super great and it makes me feel like going there for holidays. The chemistry seems can break the screen ! Haha!
> Anyway after qualifying Venice , regardless of the outcome , it does help in marketing and promotion. It is really a welcome event.



Can't wait to get my tickets I'm so anxious! Fingers crossed


----------



## girlwhowaited

Selayang430 said:


> The cinematography is super great and it makes me feel like going there for holidays. The chemistry seems can break the screen ! Haha!
> Anyway after qualifying Venice , regardless of the outcome , it does help in marketing and promotion. It is really a welcome event.



Thanks for the pics! They must have hundreds of hours of footage just like that, they never stopped rolling the camera.
And yes the cinematography is amazing, Adam Arkapaw should be an Oscar nominee at least he is that good. I do wonder if Michael wasn't the one to suggest him for this, since he has worked 3 times with in recent years on Macbeth, TLBO and Assassin's Creed. He also worked on Snowtown so Michael definitely met him through Justin Kurzel.


----------



## Just Askin

Just cos they made me smile...


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3424426
> View attachment 3424430
> 
> Just cos they made me smile...



Ahahahah his face [emoji23][emoji1316]


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Just Askin

Tomb Raider-Assassin's Creed crossover..haha ..Do it please !


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Tomb Raider-Assassin's Creed crossover..haha ..Do it please !




Ahahahah i adore those two. Michael is super fond of her, he's always a cutie. And omg I want that crossover!


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks for all the stills - they're beautiful.  The cinematography looks amazing.  I agree - Adam Arkapaw is a huge talent.


----------



## JaneWT

Glad that there are a couple of pics of the baby!  It feels like the strong parenthood theme from the book has barely been touched upon in the promotional snippets we have had so far.


I do hope that box is full of tools or something, though, and not what I am imagining it is.  I'd like to think that Tom wouldn't carry their stillborn baby so casually under one arm.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Tomb Raider-Assassin's Creed crossover..haha ..Do it please !



Cute video.  They really do admire each other's talent.  And yes to the AC/Tomb Raider crossover!


----------



## JaneWT

So..... Michael's accent in the film.  In the clip that was shown on Fallon, Tom has a British accent, but in the trailer there's definitely a touch of Aussie twang!  I'm hoping that, whatever accent it is, it's the same throughout the film.


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the stills! And I agree,the cinematography looks really great. 


Just Askin said:


> Tomb Raider-Assassin's Creed crossover..haha ..Do it please !





http://www.sbs.com.au/movies/article/2016/07/29/venice-film-festival-aussies-are-out-force


> Of course the big news for romantics is _The Light Between Oceans_, where real life couple – the Australia-loving Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander – hooked up. The story follows a couple who discover a baby girl in a boat and raise her as their own – until the real mum, played by Rachel Weisz, shows up. A gut-wrenching drama – a colleague who’s seen it says it’s “magnificent, a total tearjerker” – the film was adapted and directed by Derek Cianfrance, who knows a thing or two about romance, having directed _Blue Valentine_ and _The Place Beyond the Pines_ (where Ryan Gosling and Eva Mendes got together).
> 
> Set off the coast of Western Australia, the US-Aus-NZ co-production was filmed in Tasmania and New Zealand, a country Fassbender also came to love after filming _Slow West_ there.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Thanks for the stills! And I agree,the cinematography looks really great.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/movies/article/2016/07/29/venice-film-festival-aussies-are-out-force



Thank You Morgane. Everybody is loving this movie, I'm so happy! Can't wait to see it. I'm sure I'll cry my life out. I love these stories.. [emoji1316][emoji92]


----------



## carmencrem

NEW TRAILER FOR TLBO! Amazing. Goosebumps [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> So..... Michael's accent in the film.  In the clip that was shown on Fallon, Tom has a British accent, but in the trailer there's definitely a touch of Aussie twang!  I'm hoping that, whatever accent it is, it's the same throughout the film.


Lol think he probably decided to just stick to English.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> NEW TRAILER FOR TLBO! Amazing. Goosebumps [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




Awww, I think this is my favorite one yet.


----------



## carmencrem

another new trailer! Whoahhhhh what a day! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> another new trailer! Whoahhhhh what a day! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Does anyone have any sticky tape. I'm sure if we put all these trailers together we would almost have the film..Yeesss...who needs to wait till Nov !


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Does anyone have any sticky tape. I'm sure if we put all these trailers together we would almost have the film..Yeesss...who needs to wait till Nov !



Hahaha yeah it's too much. Stop it. I'm gonna die. [emoji24][emoji1316][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show...slide-from-his-bedroom-to-the-bathtub/3074663​Sorry if this link has already been posted.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show...slide-from-his-bedroom-to-the-bathtub/3074663​Sorry if this link has already been posted.



Its all good! All good. I LMAO in that moment ahah


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Does anyone have any sticky tape. I'm sure if we put all these trailers together we would almost have the film..Yeesss...who needs to wait till Nov !



You all have to wait until November. Here in Asia we can watch it in early October......hehehe


----------



## Just Askin

http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/148153300679/the-light-between-oceans-2016-dir-derek
As requested...


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3425006
> View attachment 3425007
> View attachment 3425016
> View attachment 3425019
> View attachment 3425020
> View attachment 3425023
> View attachment 3425024
> View attachment 3425025
> 
> http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/148153300679/the-light-between-oceans-2016-dir-derek
> As requested...



Love it!  Thanks!!


----------



## Just Askin

http://kendaspntwd.tumblr.com/post/148151839549





Full set. His face is just the best


----------



## carmencrem

Thank You for all these lovely gifs JustAskin! Xxx


----------



## artemis09

carmencrem said:


> Thank You for all these lovely gifs JustAskin! Xxx


The cinematography looks really good. I'm also warming up to how Michael looks in the stills/gifs from the movie. At first, I wanted to punch the person who styled Michael because he looked quite a bit older than he normally looks when the first trailer came out.

ETA: Ah, sorry carmen, that was not meant to be a direct response to your quote. Sorry if there was any confusion.


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

A few funnies.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> A few funnies.




LOL.  Thanks!  I still haven't watched Centurion.  I heard it's not that great but he sure looks good in it.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  Thanks!  I still haven't watched Centurion.  I heard it's not that great but he sure looks good in it.


Definitely wasn't his best. I think he used at least 3 different accents. But hey, the man took his shirt off in the snow for us. Let's show a little appreciation for that at least.


----------



## Flatsy

What I love about Centurion is that they didn't have enough of that "running in the snow" footage so they had to repeat some of the same footage at least twice. 

The only other thing I remember about that movie is Olga Kurylenko scowling all the way through it.


----------



## carmencrem

I managed to watch it and I can't really say I liked it. It's stupid but the only thing I really like was him, I think he's gorgeous in that movie. There are some good parts -especially the moments with the girl and the final kiss in the snow (cute)- but yeah I didn't really enjoyed the movie. If it wasn't for him... I liked it more than Eden Lake btw.. At least historical movies are always pretty interesting for me


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...aled-how-they-fell-in-love-rounding-up-goats/ THIS is nothing really new apart from the goat story -trying to milk her from behind wtf? Haha! But it's funny. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And then some Centurion pics seem to be cool today!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...aled-how-they-fell-in-love-rounding-up-goats/ THIS is nothing really new apart from the goat story -trying to milk her from behind wtf? Haha! But it's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426351
> View attachment 3426352
> 
> And then some Centurion pics seem to be cool today!
> View attachment 3426353
> View attachment 3426354
> View attachment 3426355
> View attachment 3426356



Haha! I can see the goat story becoming a regular fixture during the TLBO promotion - I'm sure they both enjoy the innuendo of Michael "taking a goat from behind" 
This article is mainly a summary of what Michael and Alicia have said during their interviews this past week - it's very clear they are both smitten with each other [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha! I can see the goat story becoming a regular fixture during the TLBO promotion - I'm sure they both enjoy the innuendo of Michael "taking a goat from behind"
> This article is mainly a summary of what Michael and Alicia have said during their interviews this past week - it's very clear they are both smitten with each other [emoji7][emoji7]



Yepppp[emoji57] btw there are other videos coming, I saw pics from other junkets so I'm expecting them to be aired these days  

The goat story made me laugh a lot. Can you imagine seeing that scene? Hahahahaha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JaneWT

Hmmmm....lots of publications twisting M&A's description of making TLBO to read as if they're talking about their relationship.  I'm not complaining, just an observation.

Assassin's Creed and TLBO both appear in the UK's Total Film magazine's winter preview.  I'll see if I can upload.


----------



## JaneWT

Assassin's Creed:


----------



## JaneWT

TLBO:


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> TLBO:
> 
> View attachment 3426433



Never seen this pic! It's different from the other "similar" one  they're smiling here [emoji76]


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Assassin's Creed:
> View attachment 3426432



"The very grey area": That's why I love him.


----------



## carmencrem

Xx


----------



## carmencrem

not new but from the time he wrapped covenant.. At the airport I think, with another famous celeb chaser [emoji23]


----------



## kcf68

Okay watched him in a Amazon Prime movie "Centurion", I am a fan now!


----------



## Allie28

kcf68 said:


> Okay watched him in a Amazon Prime movie "Centurion", I am a fan now!



Welcome!  You'll have to catch some of his other films now.  I watched Macbeth and Slow West on Amazon Prime.  Jane Eyre and Fish Tank are my favorites.  He's brilliant in 12 Years a Slave but it's a pretty tough film to watch.


----------



## Just Askin

kcf68 said:


> Okay watched him in a Amazon Prime movie "Centurion", I am a fan now!


Hi.
Hunger-Shame-Macbeth-Fish Tank-Steve Jobs-  all worth a watch. So many goodies for you to see. He has something for everymood


----------



## carmencrem

http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/148244475885/ᗰichael-ᖴassbender-ᗩlicia-ᐯikander[/QUOTE]

 Ahah why are his faces so cute and funny? [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

kcf68 said:


> Okay watched him in a Amazon Prime movie "Centurion", I am a fan now!



For me.. Shame, A Dangerous Method, Jane Eyre, Hunger, 12 Years A Slave, Steve Jobs, Macbeth, Fish Tank, the X-Men saga.. I could go on for hours!


----------



## carmencrem

Watching this movie again. Gosh he was so mega freaking perfect. [emoji172][emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	





I couldn't help posting these.


----------



## Just Askin

Just came across someone in the Fassbender fandom begging for money on line because they over spent on a dream trip abroad, which has left their plans a bit short. Do me a favour, if you have spare money to donate can you donate it to one of the many charities out there that are trying to provide basic things like food, shelter and water for many unfortunate people in the world. Few thousand kids in a country called Syria that could benefit more, I'm sure. Michaels a good guy. I'm sure he would prefer my idea.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Just came across someone in the Fassbender fandom begging for money on line because they over spent on a dream trip abroad, which has left their plans a bit short. Do me a favour, if you have spare money to donate can you donate it to one of the many charities out there that are trying to provide basic things like food, shelter and water for many unfortunate people in the world. Few thousand kids in a country called Syria that could benefit more, I'm sure. Michaels a good guy. I'm sure he would prefer my idea.



What[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji32][emoji32][emoji32][emoji27][emoji27][emoji27]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Just came across someone in the Fassbender fandom begging for money on line because they over spent on a dream trip abroad, which has left their plans a bit short. Do me a favour, if you have spare money to donate can you donate it to one of the many charities out there that are trying to provide basic things like food, shelter and water for many unfortunate people in the world. Few thousand kids in a country called Syria that could benefit more, I'm sure. Michaels a good guy. I'm sure he would prefer my idea.



They should ask money from their parents. No one else has the moral obligation to do so


----------



## Selayang430

Michael Fassbender -- Source: Gareth Cattermole


----------



## carmencrem

Jason Momoa's birthday in London, yesterday! I can't believe it, the Banks' t-shirt again! HAHAHAHA [emoji23][emoji7][emoji92][emoji57] and Momoa as usual after a while needs to take his t-shirt off haha! I don't know if Michael was invited of if he met him there, i just now that Aquaman met Magneto[emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

Just gonna take a cold shower or faint or something...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Just gonna take a cold shower or faint or something...



The coolest thing is that Momoa "fangirled" about Michael a lot of times on Instagram, posting pics of him in Macbeth and now he finally has his picture with him! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

Btw I think they know each other, they met back in the days.. In 2011, while Michael was filming Prometheus. He's Zoe's stepfather and yesterday he was having a kind of birthday party I think.. There was his wife (Zoe's mom) and other friends in this bar/pub.. I don't think Zoe was there cause she's busy with a tour but Jason and Michael know each other. I just didn't think they were friends.. Who knows..! Michael looks so small compared to momoa![emoji23]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Btw I think they know each other, they met back in the days.. In 2011, while Michael was filming Prometheus. He's Zoe's stepfather and yesterday he was having a kind of birthday party I think.. There was his wife (Zoe's mom) and other friends in this bar/pub.. I don't think Zoe was there cause she's busy with a tour but Jason and Michael know each other. I just didn't think they were friends.. Who knows..! Michael looks so small compared to momoa![emoji23]


so he's run into three of his exes' dads/stepdads in the past few weeks? What are the odds of that?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> so he's run into three of his exes' dads/stepdads in the past few weeks? What are the odds of that?



Three? Lenny, Jason.. And..? Sorry maybe I'm lost! 
Btw he has known momoa since some years so he could have invited him there.
even tho momoa posted the birthday party's pics with his wife etc (at the same place) 7 hours ago and the one with Michael just one hour ago... I'm not even sure it's from yesterday.. But I thought it was..!


----------



## carmencrem

I don't know if this pic was taken yesterday or today, there's a gap between yesterday's pics and this last one. I don't even know if Jason invited Michael or if he met him there but it looks like they were there at his party since Michael knows him and his wife and they were both there with friends..
Btw Jason is currently filming in London, that's why he probably gave his party there


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Three? Lenny, Jason.. And..? Sorry maybe I'm lost!
> Btw he has known momoa since some years so he could have invited him there.
> even tho momoa posted the birthday party's pics with his wife etc (at the same place) 7 hours ago and the one with Michael just one hour ago... I'm not even sure it's from yesterday.. But I thought it was..!


There was the one of him and Sam Neill in Australia, right? Isn't he some girl's dad/stepdad?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> There was the one of him and Sam Neill in Australia, right? Isn't he some girl's dad/stepdad?



Ahah yes but it was from some weeks ago..! Yes yes they were even in a movie together (Angel). 
Haha it's weird, but it's cool that he's remained friends with some of his exes (with Zoe for example) and their families


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://the-toast.net/2014/03/19/michael-fassbender-look-like/#idc-cover

#tbt this classic piece of fassbender journalism


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> http://the-toast.net/2014/03/19/michael-fassbender-look-like/#idc-cover
> 
> #tbt this classic piece of fassbender journalism



You know what? It's weird but some friends of mine keep forgetting his face.. They can't recognise him. I watched 12YAS, Macbeth, SJ and the 3 X Men with them and they just couldn't... They couldn't see him being the same person lol. One of them saw some similarities between Epps and Macbeth. Another saw Shame and SJ and recognised him.. But.. Yeah..
I don't know why. I'd recognise him anywhere!


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> You know what? It's weird but some friends of mine keep forgetting his face.. They can't recognise him. I watched 12YAS, Macbeth, SJ and the 3 X Men with them and they just couldn't... They couldn't see him being the same person lol. One of them saw some similarities between Epps and Macbeth. Another saw Shame and SJ and recognised him.. But.. Yeah..
> I don't know why. I'd recognise him anywhere!


Haha before I became more aware of him as an actor, I'd watched 300, Inglorious Basterds, and XMFC and had no recollection of him at all. It's like the reverse of that George Clooney/Brad Pitt/Leo DiCaprio thing, where you never stop being aware that you're watching the actor, and that ruins movies for me. Blending into the character is an amazing gift for an actor to have.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Haha before I became more aware of him as an actor, I'd watched 300, Inglorious Basterds, and XMFC and had no recollection of him at all. It's like the reverse of that George Clooney/Brad Pitt/Leo DiCaprio thing, where you never stop being aware that you're watching the actor, and that ruins movies for me. Blending into the character is an amazing gift for an actor to have.



It's true. You know, I see it as a very good thing: it's like... The difference between a star/celebrity and an actor. Not that clooney/Pitt aren't actors, but they are even more famous for their looks than their acting (and they're veeeeery famous for their movies too). They also came from a time when there weren't as many actors as now and the sex symbols were basically 6: Clooney, Pitt, DiCaprio, Depp, Ben affleck, Tom Cruise. It was easier to become a "celeb", you just needed to be good looking and to play in movies, there weren't so many actors, series.. Nor ways to become famous. Now there are many many many actors and it's difficult to become a strong "symbol". I think Michael is one of the most important and well known tho. 
And yes, he's definitely most famous for his roles than his "figure". IMO he's the best looking man ever existed but I admit the coolest thing about him is his talent and his ability of being whatever and whoever he wants to be in his movies. He just cares about movies, not very much about the celeb-status. Now actors aren't very much "celebs" anymore... Some years ago they had a different way to be famous. Think about all those calendars, posters and biographies there were around: I think that until 10 years ago at the newsstand I used to find Brad Pitt- gadgets for teenagers (calendars, posters..) etc. Now it's not like that anymore.. Actors are seen in a more serious way (IMO) and most of all they are so many that it's impossible to make them all "celebs" or magazines sellers  I don't know if you could get me. 
I meant that I think there's a different way to see actors nowadays. 
DiCaprio and Depp are still super famous just for their name, but Brad Pitt is slowing down a bit..


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> Haha before I became more aware of him as an actor, I'd watched 300, Inglorious Basterds, and XMFC and had no recollection of him at all. It's like the reverse of that George Clooney/Brad Pitt/Leo DiCaprio thing, where you never stop being aware that you're watching the actor, and that ruins movies for me. Blending into the character is an amazing gift for an actor to have.


I totally agree. And his face has a natural chameleonic quality.









Source


----------



## JaneWT

I agree about the chameleon quality.  It's one of the main reasons Michael's not more famous than he is.  I'm sure that most people don't realise that Magneto is Bobby Sands is Brandon is Epps is Magneto is Frank is Stelios is Magneto is Steve Jobs is Rochester is Carl Jung is Magneto.  Most non-regular movie-going people have probably only seen Michael in an X-Men film or - at most - X-Men and 300, and if they viewed any of those other movies, I doubt they'd realise that they were watching "that bloke who plays Magneto".


----------



## JaneWT

I'm not sure why this has only been just been written, halfway through 2016, but the Telegraph's 25 best films of 2015 (all of them with 5-star reviews) was published yesterday.  Michael features in two of them!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2016/05/23/the-25-best-films-of-2015/


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I'm not sure why this has only been just been written, halfway through 2016, but the Telegraph's 25 best films of 2015 (all of them with 5-star reviews) was published yesterday.  Michael features in two of them!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2016/05/23/the-25-best-films-of-2015/



Slow West was too underrated, such a good movie. Top cinematography, romantic story, classic western. Very rare nowadays. I'm so glad two of his movies are among those 25!


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> I'm not sure why this has only been just been written, halfway through 2016, but the Telegraph's 25 best films of 2015 (all of them with 5-star reviews) was published yesterday.  Michael features in two of them!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2016/05/23/the-25-best-films-of-2015/


 Very interesting that they chose Slow West and Macbeth, and not Steve Jobs, in which he gave a terrific performance--but I'm happy to see those two, and especially Slow West.  (And I guess they are assessing the movie overall, not performances.)  What a year he had in 2015!   2017 with The Snowman and Alien Covenant looks good too.  As for 2016, fingers crossed for AC and TLBO; TAU is an unknown for me.
This past week has been fun--lots of new photos and interviews, and he was actually funny on Jimmy Fallon's show!  He seems so happy.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> Very interesting that they chose Slow West and Macbeth, and not Steve Jobs, in which he gave a terrific performance--but I'm happy to see those two, and especially Slow West.  (And I guess they are assessing the movie overall, not performances.)  What a year he had in 2015!   2017 with The Snowman and Alien Covenant looks good too.  As for 2016, fingers crossed for AC and TLBO; TAU is an unknown for me.
> This past week has been fun--lots of new photos and interviews, and he was actually funny on Jimmy Fallon's show!  He seems so happy.



The movies I'm excited the most about are (in this order): TLBO, The Snowman,  Weightless, Covenant. Not that the other two don't interest me, but less than these 3. 
I must say AC is the one I'm most doubtful about: I'm not very into movies about games, I remember Prince Of Persia being pretty awful IMO but it all depends on the director/actors/plot. 
Re TAU, it's a mystery. 100% mystery. 
Weightless could be amazing and bad at the same time, with Malick it's always a mystery too. 
The only one I'm really sure I'm gonna love A LOT is The Light Between Oceans, cause I loved the book very very much, I love them together, love stories and those images. It's 100% my kind of story.
I really liked the Snowman's book too. I'm pretty sure the movie will be cool! But we don't know anything yet, so it's too soon. 
It's a great moment for us fans, we're having the best goodies. Can't wait to have more videos about anything with him


----------



## Morgane

AC is his risky project this year. TLBO and AC are my most anticipated movies. I guess that Weightless will premiere at the Berlinale. I don't think it will come out this year. 


Hackensack said:


> Very interesting that they chose Slow West and Macbeth, and not Steve Jobs, in which he gave a terrific performance--but I'm happy to see those two, and especially Slow West.  (And I guess they are assessing the movie overall, not performances.)  What a year he had in 2015!   2017 with The Snowman and Alien Covenant looks good too.  As for 2016, fingers crossed for AC and TLBO; TAU is an unknown for me.
> This past week has been fun--lots of new photos and interviews, and he was actually funny on Jimmy Fallon's show!  He seems so happy.


Robbie Collin really liked Macbeth,so it's not surprising.


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> AC is his risky project this year. TLBO and AC are my most anticipated movies. I guess that Weightless will premiere at the Berlinale. I don't think it will come out this year.
> 
> Robbie Collin really liked Macbeth,so it's not surprising.



I just hope AC will success commercially. Critics about his films I am not so concern. He has much credits under his name already. AC's commercial success would really help his case in future for more exciting and promising projects.


----------



## Hackensack

I forgot about _Weightless._  Malick's _Badlands_ is one of my favorite movies, but it had a plot and dialogue.  _Days of Heaven_ was also memorable.  Both had voiceovers, but Malick didn't rely on them to explain the images we were seeing, as he has been doing lately.  If or when it comes out, I'll see it in the interest of having seen all Fassbender movies (if he hasn't been cut from it), but I don't expect much from late-career Malick. The disappointment of his later films doesn't erase his earlier achievements, but I suspect he has wasted the extraordinary cast he has in that film.  And really, a movie coming out four or five years after filming?  That's a terrible thing to do to actors--not Michael or Gosling or Portman, who will be fine, but some of the lesser known actors in the film.


----------



## Morgane

Selayang430 said:


> *I just hope AC will success commercially.* Critics about his films I am not so concern. He has much credits under his name already. AC's commercial success would really help his case in future for more exciting and promising projects.


That is the priority,but negative reviews also influence the buzz around the movie. 



Hackensack said:


> I forgot about _Weightless._  Malick's _Badlands_ is one of my favorite movies, but it had a plot and dialogue.  _Days of Heaven_ was also memorable.  Both had voiceovers, but Malick didn't rely on them to explain the images we were seeing, as he has been doing lately.  If or when it comes out, I'll see it in the interest of having seen all Fassbender movies (if he hasn't been cut from it), but I don't expect much from late-career Malick. The disappointment of his later films doesn't erase his earlier achievements, but I suspect he has wasted the extraordinary cast he has in that film.  And really, a movie coming out four or five years after filming?  That's a terrible thing to do to actors--not Michael or Gosling or Portman, who will be fine, but some of the lesser known actors in the film.


I love his early movies and I liked The Tree of Life.  I've not seen Knight of Cups and I didn't like To the Wonder. Let's see..   I think that his presence was confirmed. 










Source
 Danny McBride on the Alien set


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From Jason Momoa's instagram:
Michael in London, celebrating Jason's birthday today.



> prideofgypsies@bullchinashope1 might need to rename the bull to. MOMOA in a chinashop Whisky starts flowing. The Clothes come off ALOHA kanaka


----------



## carmencrem

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From Jason Momoa's instagram:
> Michael in London, celebrating Jason's birthday today.



You're the third person who shares this pic here today! Thank you again btw


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> That is the priority,but negative reviews also influence the buzz around the movie.
> 
> 
> I love his early movies and I liked The Tree of Life.  I've not seen Knight of Cups and I didn't like To the Wonder. Let's see..   I think that his presence was confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> Danny McBride on the Alien set



I didn't like To the wonder at all. Too many beautiful images in a really nonsense story IMO. Well, not "nonsense" but surely not that great. The problem with Malick is that sometimes he does those great movies with great actors but in the end they have nothing to say and they don't leave you anything. 
Just an opinion.
Too many beautiful scenes kinda make you forget when the story is nothing special. He tries to cover a lack of content with images. Sometimes it doesn't mean that just because a movie is by Malick then it's obviously amazing. To the wonder clearly wasn't, for me.
I loved LOVED the three of life tho. Big hopes for Weightless!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I just hope AC will success commercially. Critics about his films I am not so concern. He has much credits under his name already. AC's commercial success would really help his case in future for more exciting and promising projects.



Yes, critics about the film will be different and various. As Michael said: if you believe the good critics you have to believe the bad as well.. So yeah, it's just a matter of tastes/opinion. Nothing to really worry about as long as they're 50/50 or at least 60/50. 
I am concerned about the money too if AC's box office will affect his production's next work!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

oops!


----------



## carmencrem

FreeSpirit71 said:


> oops!



No worries!


----------



## carmencrem

keep posting this cause [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3428098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep posting this cause [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



He looks sooooo good! Happy, healthy and hot [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## JaneWT

I've never seen that pic with Ruth Wilson before!  When was it taken?  Michael looks quite young.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3428098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep posting this cause [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


It's fantastic, isn't it?  He looks amazing.


----------



## JaneWT

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From Jason Momoa's instagram:
> Michael in London, celebrating Jason's birthday today.


Another lovely pic, though.  Has Michael had a haircut?  I love his hair short!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Another lovely pic, though.  Has Michael had a haircut?  I love his hair short!



I've noticed it too. Probably he's reshooting AC(?). I love the shorter hair. I also love the longer hair. I love when he changed haircut in general [emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I've never seen that pic with Ruth Wilson before!  When was it taken?  Michael looks quite young.



The pics with Ruth were from April 2012; maybe she was there as a friend of Ridley or Michael? She's never worked with Ridley as far as I know but perhaps it was connected to a role in the Counselor? There were a few more pics similar to this from the same occasion.


----------



## Just Askin

This dude has got to be the sweetest to date and work with..love him.
 “She doesn’t take anything for granted,” says Fassbender. “With a lot of these actresses coming out, there’s this bravery that you don’t see so much in male actors. . . . I noticed this as well with Lupita [Nyong’o] in _12 Years a Slave_—this focus and understanding that there’s an opportunity given to you and you grab it.” Vikander’s determination to get Isabel right inspired Fassbender, an actor who hardly needs improvement, to up his game. “She doesn’t mind taking a character she’s playing to an ugly place. Her level of commitment made me focus and make sure I was as committed.”
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/alicia-vikander-cover-story


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> This dude has got to be the sweetest to date and work with..love him.
> “She doesn’t take anything for granted,” says Fassbender. “With a lot of these actresses coming out, there’s this bravery that you don’t see so much in male actors. . . . I noticed this as well with Lupita [Nyong’o] in _12 Years a Slave_—this focus and understanding that there’s an opportunity given to you and you grab it.” Vikander’s determination to get Isabel right inspired Fassbender, an actor who hardly needs improvement, to up his game. “She doesn’t mind taking a character she’s playing to an ugly place. Her level of commitment made me focus and make sure I was as committed.”
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/alicia-vikander-cover-story
> 
> View attachment 3428636



Loved that article! Here are some other parts about Michael.. But there's much more.. I love how Cianfrance talks about them! 
I just want to post these:


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> This dude has got to be the sweetest to date and work with..love him.
> “She doesn’t take anything for granted,” says Fassbender. “With a lot of these actresses coming out, there’s this bravery that you don’t see so much in male actors. . . . I noticed this as well with Lupita [Nyong’o] in _12 Years a Slave_—this focus and understanding that there’s an opportunity given to you and you grab it.” Vikander’s determination to get Isabel right inspired Fassbender, an actor who hardly needs improvement, to up his game. “She doesn’t mind taking a character she’s playing to an ugly place. Her level of commitment made me focus and make sure I was as committed.”
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/alicia-vikander-cover-story
> 
> View attachment 3428636



He definitely is the sweetest and coolest and cutest to date. [emoji57]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This dude has got to be the sweetest to date and work with..love him.
> “She doesn’t take anything for granted,” says Fassbender. “With a lot of these actresses coming out, there’s this bravery that you don’t see so much in male actors. . . . I noticed this as well with Lupita [Nyong’o] in _12 Years a Slave_—this focus and understanding that there’s an opportunity given to you and you grab it.” Vikander’s determination to get Isabel right inspired Fassbender, an actor who hardly needs improvement, to up his game. “She doesn’t mind taking a character she’s playing to an ugly place. Her level of commitment made me focus and make sure I was as committed.”
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/alicia-vikander-cover-story
> 
> View attachment 3428636



Reading this article whets my appetite for TLBO even more! It's not often you get the chance to see a film where you can watch not only the lead characters falling in love but also the actors playing them! Will definitely intensify the pleasure [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Reading this article whets my appetite for TLBO even more! It's not often you get the chance to see a film where you can watch not only the lead characters falling in love but also the actors playing them! Will definitely intensify the pleasure [emoji7][emoji7]



Yes! It's the magic of cinema, sometimes it happens irl and it's the coolest thing for us fans. Must have been weird for them. It's kinda weird discovering you're falling in love with your on-screen interest. You kinda loose your sense of reality [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yes! It's the magic of cinema, sometimes it happens irl and it's the coolest thing for us fans. Must have been weird for them. It's kinda weird discovering you're falling in love with your on-screen interest. You kinda loose your sense of reality [emoji23][emoji7]



It must have been a bit surreal but very exciting for Michael and Alicia when they realised they were falling in love for real! Not sure they would have lost their sense of reality though... more like they counted their blessings! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Speaking of TLBO - Robbie Collin of The Telegraph has high expectations for it [emoji2][emoji2]

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...hael-f/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Speaking of TLBO - Robbie Collin of The Telegraph has high expectations for it [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...hael-f/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



Oh here we are with a very cool article. Let's hope this movie goes to the stars. I can see a huge chance for both of them (M&A) and for Derek as well. I don't know about Venice, there are a lot of exciting movie people are waiting for since ages, but seeing the online reviews of the story, the chemistry, the cinematography and thinking about how beautiful and loved were BV and TPBTP.. Big hopes! [emoji92]


----------



## Allie28

I'm glad to see TLBO finally get some buzz and the write ups are sounding very positive.

Michael said some very sweet things about Alicia for her VF interview.  He definitely opened up more.  

And now we know what all those lemons were for!  lol


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I'm glad to see TLBO finally get some buzz and the write ups are sounding very positive.
> 
> Michael said some very sweet things about Alicia for her VF interview.  He definitely opened up more.
> 
> And now we know what all those lemons were for!  lol



Haha that morning juice! I do have a lemon juice every morning, it's very healthy and nice, I love lemons! That Apple-cider vinegar tho.....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Haha that morning juice! I do have a lemon juice every morning, it's very healthy and nice, I love lemons! That Apple-cider vinegar tho.....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I bet Michael ducked out of Alicia's breakfast concoction and stuck to a bacon sandwich and a strong cup of tea! [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I bet Michael ducked out of Alicia's breakfast concoction and stuck to a bacon sandwich and a strong cup of tea! [emoji6]



Are you sure? Haha I still can't figure who is the leader in that couple [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Just Askin

P


carmencrem said:


> Haha that morning juice! I do have a lemon juice every morning, it's very healthy and nice, I love lemons! That Apple-cider vinegar tho.....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


People in my house have this daily. Taste like...Well yeah... Not so nice...


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha that morning juice! I do have a lemon juice every morning, it's very healthy and nice, I love lemons! That Apple-cider vinegar tho.....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Lemon juice to slow down the aging & oxidise process. Apple cider is nice but not mix with vinegar. Michael likely was made  to eat this everyday for breakfast when Alicia was with him in Australia! Hehehe


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Lemon juice to slow down the aging & oxidise process. Apple cider is nice but not mix with vinegar. Michael likely was made  to eat this everyday for breakfast when Alicia was with him in Australia! Hehehe



[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I bet Michael ducked out of Alicia's breakfast concoction and stuck to a bacon sandwich and a strong cup of tea! [emoji6]



He was given no other option - must eat till finish


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Lemon juice to slow down the aging & oxidise process. Apple cider is nice but not mix with vinegar. Michael likely was made  to eat this everyday for breakfast when Alicia was with him in Australia! Hehehe



Haha - maybe Alicia did coax him to have it...but I bet he followed up with something more tasty like a bacon sandwich....[emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - maybe Alicia did coax him to have it...but I bet he followed up with something more tasty like a bacon sandwich....[emoji6]



There's a reason why Michael has gained weight during Covenant filming...... He used to hide himself in the bathroom with sandwiches and chips Ahahah


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - maybe Alicia did coax him to have it...but I bet he followed up with something more tasty like a bacon sandwich....[emoji6]



Alicia made him to pack some more to eat on set. When he was eating he must on the Skype / face time to prove he actually ate it, not threw to dustbin.


----------



## carmencrem

Cannes, 2015[emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3428692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannes, 2015[emoji7]



Like his looks from May 2015 onwards


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Like his looks from May 2015 onwards





	

		
			
		

		
	
 there's no look I don't like! I really really liked this one tho 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love it when he shaves and let his hair grow a bit! [emoji170]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3428693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's no look I don't like! I really really liked this one tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when he shaves and let his hair grow a bit! [emoji170]



Don't like long hair. You see the 2003 - like didn't wash his hair for many days!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Don't like long hair. You see the 2003 - like didn't wash his hair for many days!



I like THIS look
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 IMO in fish tank he was gorgeous, but I can't choose one... I really can't. Probably I'm still into the ADM look. Can't help. [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - maybe Alicia did coax him to have it...but I bet he followed up with something more tasty like a bacon sandwich....


Any day of the week mate.....here's one from my personal collection lol


----------



## mchris55

The machine sure is trying to make her a star, LOL!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> The machine sure is trying to make her a star, lol!!


 Isnt it funny how when they say things, it's being spun into some romantic notion? I believe there's a certain part of the article where is was suggested that him, her and the CREW were to live together and he asked if it was necessary. Now some might say he was referring is it necessary the crew live with them but I think he wasn't too keen on living with her at all


----------



## Just Askin

Jump to when he does know her, 2016, and the actual interview is being conducted from his place in Australia. Funny how things work out ain't it?


----------



## carmencrem

new poster for TLBO [emoji92]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I'm glad to see TLBO finally get some buzz and the write ups are sounding very positive.
> 
> Michael said some very sweet things about Alicia for her VF interview.  He definitely opened up more.
> 
> And now we know what all those lemons were for!  lol



I'm seeing a lot of buzz on FB etc for TLBO with many many people excited to see it [emoji3]

Yes, Michael is definitely opening up a little bit more about his and Alicia's real life romance/relationship, although I don't expect him to expound in any great detail. In that interview he acknowledged that their real life love inevitably  "spilled over" whilst they were filming TLBO and I expect it will be obvious to audiences! 

Lol at finding out what the lemons were destined for - Michael and Alicia's breakfast concoction! [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm seeing a lot of buzz on FB etc for TLBO with many many people excited to see it [emoji3]
> 
> Yes, Michael is definitely opening up a little bit more about his and Alicia's real life romance/relationship, although I don't expect him to expound in any great detail. In that interview he acknowledged that their real life love inevitably  "spilled over" whilst they were filming TLBO and I expect it will be obvious to audiences!
> 
> Lol at finding out what the lemons were destined for - Michael and Alicia's breakfast concoction! [emoji6]



Well according to what people who saw the movie told me and keep writing around, the chemistry was palpable and the movie wouldn't have been that great without such a chemistry.
Derek Cianfrance and all the people who saw the movie keep saying their chemistry was unbelievable  so yeah, I can understand it!

Btw today Alberto Barbera, VFF's director, confirmed Michael and Alicia's presence there on Twitter, so I take it as official  cool, can't wait to see them! 

Those lemons... I swear lemon juice is awesome in the morning! Still doubtful about that vinegar. [emoji23]


----------



## mchris55

Tell tale sign-- he introduces a clip from TLBO on the Tonight Show and when MF comes back on air, he makes the comment that he does his best acting using the back of his head. Why?  He was given a clip that HE wasn't the primary focus of, a two time Oscar nominee. This film is ALL about Isabel and they are trying their hardest to soften that unlikeable character in order to elevate the actress playing her. And that's why Mrs. Bond has been nonexistent so far.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Jump to when he does know her, 2016, and the actual interview is being conducted from his place in Australia. Funny how things work out ain't it?



Indeed! And the reason why Alicia's interview was conducted from Michael's place while he was staying in Australia....because 2 years down the line they are still a couple. As Derek Cianfrance wisely said "it was destiny". [emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed! And the reason why Alicia's interview was conducted from Michael's place while he was staying in Australia....because 2 years down the line they are still together. As Derek Cianfrance wisely said "it was destiny". [emoji173]️



I love Derek! [emoji23][emoji1316][emoji7] and his movies are so incredibly touching. Working with him must be an immense pleasure, he is tiring but the work is rewarding [emoji1316]


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Tell tale sign-- he introduces a clip from TLBO on the Tonight Show and when MF comes back on air, he makes the comment that he does his best acting using the back of his head. Why?  He was given a clip that HE wasn't the primary focus of, a two time Oscar nominee. This film is ALL about Isabel and they are trying their hardest to soften that unlikeable character in order to elevate the actress playing her. And that's why Mrs. Bond has been nonexistent so far.


 That is such a shame and an insult to him. But yet they cant help but attach HIS name to her article. Its like saying, if they don't use his name or push that they met on set that very few would be interested in her. And id why they keep saying they "fell in love". Anything to sell a movie. And saying "these things" does not equate to love. He still cant say the words, neither will she. But they're too private right


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> Let not forget that now its "he noticed her while dancing". Funny how that wasn't mentioned before now. Seems like her lying ways have rubbed off on him, or maybe he's too much of a gentleman to say some things didn't happen


He noticed her and then ended up quickly with Madalina, but continue with the fairytale.... I guess Cinderella didn't drop her shoe and he couldn't find her. LOL!!!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Not surprising the chemistry between Michael and Alicia is unbelievable! It's so obvious they are in love and they are so cute together. Everyone who sees them together comments on it [emoji173]️



Ahah people in Venice are going crazy to see them and most of all the movie.. I'm scared that day will be a nightmare: crowded crowded crowded. But I'm also very happy at the same time! [emoji7]

Did you see my post about AC? Any idea about its delay?


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> That is such a shame and an insult to him. But yet they cant help but attach HIS name to her article. Its like saying, if they don't use his name or push that they met on set that very few would be interested in her. And id why they keep saying they "fell in love". Anything to sell a movie. And saying "these things" does not equate to love. He still cant say the words, neither will she. But they're too private right


This is done to make her appear desirable. Sadly, a reflection on her, if anything.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Ahah people in Venice are going crazy to see them and most of all the movie.. I'm scared that day will be a nightmare: crowded crowded crowded. But I'm also very happy at the same time! [emoji7]
> 
> Did you see my post about AC? Any idea about its delay?


Don't know official reason but makes much more sense than Christmas week. Only young kids go to the cinema then. Lead up to Christmas is shopping and prep, week after is all about the family at home, or clubbing for some. So New year week is the one. That's when we would have gone to see it, not the original release date.


----------



## Just Askin

Does anyone know if the trash Fassbender blogs are on strike or something???


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> He noticed her and then ended up quickly with Madalina, but continue with the fairytale.... I guess Cinderella didn't drop her shoe and he couldn't find her. LOL!!!


 HA I guess her ballerina moves weren't enough to grab his attention that night. The Romanian did that


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Don't know official reason but makes much more sense than Christmas week. Only young kids go to the cinema then. Lead up to Christmas is shopping and prep, week after is all about the family at home, or clubbing for some. So New year week is the one. That's when we would have gone to see it, not the original release date.



I thought they feared Rogue One's release, which is December 16. Hopefully they'll go to see Rogue one during Christmas holidays so AC will be more noticed after Christmas.. [emoji848]


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> HA I guess her ballerina moves weren't enough to grab his attention that night. The Romanian did that


Ooooh, BURN!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Does anyone know if the trash Fassbender blogs are on strike or something???



Who knows or cares!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Who knows or cares!


Just thought I felt a draft


----------



## girlwhowaited

Can we get a Michael magazine cover next? He only did one proper magazine cover last year and I think it's been a year since that. Do we know who's going to be on GQ or W on September? Or even Details... He has done some Vogue stuff too in the past but never on the cover, same with Elle. I would take even that In Style two page feature they have going.

Also, let me just say that in some weeks they will hit the 2 year mark and there's still people living in a bubble of denial, I admire them really, it's not easy to try to convince yourselves every single day that Michael hates Alicia and has never touched her, they could achieve a lot of things if all of that energy was focused on something else.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I thought they feared Rogue One's release, which is December 16. Hopefully they'll go to see Rogue one during Christmas holidays so AC will be more noticed after Christmas.. [emoji848]


Makes sense to separate the release a bit wider. Star Wars will pull the kids in. AC will pull in the teens. AC more specific target. With the gap you are likely to watch both as opposed to choosing one. Cinema is expensive on top of Christmas.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Makes sense to separate the release a bit wider. Star Wars will pull the kids in. AC will pull in the teens. AC more specific target. With the gap you are likely to watch both as opposed to choosing one. Cinema is expensive on top of Christmas.



Yeah but they only changed the UK date, at least for now.. So it doesn't make much sense.. 
Btw I think those 2 movies are destined to 2 different audiences but at the same time who knows.. Some people may be interested in both. Star Wars is a huuuuuuuuge franchise, AC is something new  but I think it's already pretty famous, the video game is well known all over the world by gamers and non-gamers.
Hope they'll do a gorgeous promo for it this next autumn!


----------



## carmencrem

girlwhowaited said:


> Can we get a Michael magazine cover next? He only did one proper magazine cover last year and I think it's been a year since that. Do we know who's going to be on GQ or W on September? Or even Details... He has done some Vogue stuff too in the past but never on the cover, same with Elle. I would take even that In Style two page feature they have going.
> 
> Also, let me just say that in some weeks they will hit the 2 year mark and there's still people living in a bubble of denial, I admire them really, it's not easy to try to convince yourselves every single day that Michael hates Alicia and has never touched her, they could achieve a lot of things if all of that energy was focused on something else.



Re this last part I obviously agree.. No comment.. Just [emoji23][emoji85] but it's their business, not mine. 
Re a mag cover.. Yes, that's what I'm hoping too! It's been a while.. I'd love to have something new. A great interview -possibly clever and long- with something new in it, a good photoshoot.. I think we're gonna have it, tbh. Maybe more than one.. 6 months off and 3 movies to promote without a magazine cover? Come on! [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## FassbenderLover

it really doesn't matter if they dated a year or even 5 years. Emma Stone and Andrew started dating before their movie Amazing Spiderman came out, which was in 2012, and a year after AS2 came out they split. That's 3 years they dated. Kristen Stewart and Robert famously dated or 6 YEARS, ending 2 years after the last movie, and lets not forget the stars of Divergent, rumors been out there they're dating since the first movie came out 2 years ago. And please, it really doesn't matter the type of movie whether its geared towards younger audience or not. The fact of the matter is there are actors who do commit to being in a relationship for the sake of selling a movie and once that movie is released after a time, they split. Its only a matter of time before these 2 fulfill their obligations and call it quits. It might be after the release or heaven forbid it gets any nods then after awards season. The only thing she's get out of this is she dated Michael for near or over 2 years and also one of Michael Fassbender exes


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Yeah but they only changed the UK date, at least for now.. So it doesn't make much sense..
> Btw I think those 2 movies are destined to 2 different audiences but at the same time who knows.. Some people may be interested in both. Star Wars is a huuuuuuuuge franchise, AC is something new  but I think it's already pretty famous, the video game is well known all over the world by gamers and non-gamers.
> Hope they'll do a gorgeous promo for it this next autumn!


I can only say from a consumer's point of view on the UK. There is a huge crossover audience between early teens and late twenties. They would have to make a choice. This way they get the best of both worlds.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> The pics with Ruth were from April 2012; maybe she was there as a friend of Ridley or Michael? She's never worked with Ridley as far as I know but perhaps it was connected to a role in the Counselor? There were a few more pics similar to this from the same occasion.
> View attachment 3428458


Thank you!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I can only say from a consumer's point of view on the UK. There is a huge crossover audience between early teens and late twenties. They would have to make a choice. This way they get the best of both worlds.



What about your choice? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I can only say from a consumer's point of view on the UK. There is a huge crossover audience between early teens and late twenties. They would have to make a choice. This way they get the best of both worlds.



Maybe you're gonna see them both! Personally I still have to see the last Star Wars. I don't like the saga, it's sooo boring IMO, but again it's a matter of tastes. I think I should see the Force Awakens and then this one. But I also know this one has nothing to do with The Force Awakens.. It's a stand-alone, right?

Re AC I've no doubts.. I'm gonna see it [emoji57][emoji1316]


----------



## Just Askin

Love AC. Couple that with Mr.Fassbender...no choice to make..it's already done.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Love AC. Couple that with Mr.Fassbender...no choice to make..it's already done.



Perfect I'm following your decision [emoji122]


----------



## carmencrem

LMAO just found these which is the best one?[emoji23]

I still prefer the original


----------



## carmencrem

and this one [emoji51] lol awkward


----------



## JaneWT

girlwhowaited said:


> Can we get a Michael magazine cover next? He only did one proper magazine cover last year and I think it's been a year since that. Do we know who's going to be on GQ or W on September? Or even Details... He has done some Vogue stuff too in the past but never on the cover, same with Elle. I would take even that In Style two page feature they have going..


This, this and THIS again.  I mean, Alicia is great and everything, but isn't that - like - the 329th magazine cover that she has had in the past year or so?!  It is lovely that TLBO is getting some traction, finally, and we get to hear more about the film, and snippets about Michael from the pieces about her, but I have been hoping for an interview with the man himself.  Where are HIS covers and HIS in-depth interviews in relation to this film?


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> it really doesn't matter if they dated a year or even 5 years. Emma Stone and Andrew started dating before their movie Amazing Spiderman came out, which was in 2012, and a year after AS2 came out they split. That's 3 years they dated. Kristen Stewart and Robert famously dated or 6 YEARS, ending 2 years after the last movie, and lets not forget the stars of Divergent, rumors been out there they're dating since the first movie came out 2 years ago. And please, it really doesn't matter the type of movie whether its geared towards younger audience or not. The fact of the matter is there are actors who do commit to being in a relationship for the sake of selling a movie and once that movie is released after a time, they split. Its only a matter of time before these 2 fulfill their obligations and call it quits. It might be after the release or heaven forbid it gets any nods then after awards season. The only thing she's get out of this is she dated Michael for near or over 2 years and also one of Michael Fassbender exes


Clutch your pearls, sigh!! These things don't REALLY happen in Hollywood, do they *widens eyes*?!? LMAO!!!!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> This, this and THIS again.  I mean, Alicia is great and everything, but isn't that - like - the 329th magazine cover that she has had in the past year or so?!  It is lovely that TLBO is getting some traction, finally, and we get to hear more about the film, and snippets about Michael from the pieces about her, but I have been hoping for an interview with the man himself.  Where are HIS covers and HIS in-depth interviews in relation to this film?



Yeah... Well 90% of the magazines are for women and -yeah that's why they could put men on cover lol- so they tend to interview women especially when they're new/busy/famous. Alicia is one of the stars of 2016, she won her first Oscar etc.. I know she's not a "new" actress but for the Hollywood business she is new. She was used to mostly English/European production until Bourne.. Then she won the Oscar so of course this is her year.
On the other side, Michael has "his year" in 2011/12, then the obsession over him started slowing down and reached a normal level.
This year has been pretty ugh tho, not a serious interview yet! I'm sure something is coming btw, sure sure sure sure!


----------



## carmencrem

carmencrem said:


> Yeah... Well 90% of the magazines are for women and -yeah that's why they could put men on cover lol- so they tend to interview women especially when they're new/busy/famous. Alicia is one of the stars of 2016, she won her first Oscar etc.. I know she's not a "new" actress but for the Hollywood business she is new. She was used to mostly English/European production until Bourne.. Then she won the Oscar so of course this is her year.
> On the other side, Michael has "his year" in 2011/12, then the obsession over him started slowing down and reached a normal level.
> This year has been pretty ugh tho, not a serious interview yet! I'm sure something is coming btw, sure sure sure sure!



I hope this break means = tons of interviews and photoshoots.


----------



## mchris55

Well if his PR team actually exists, which is currently debatable, it probably would be better to save the major promo for AC, because this film doesn't appear to be geared towards him. We shall see.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Clutch your pearls, sigh!! These things don't REALLY happen in Hollywood, do they *widens eyes*?!? LMAO!!!!


 You cracking me up, you better stop. Look, even if such things do happen in Hollywood, its not the same with Michael and Uhleeseah, they met at TIFF where sparks flew and the chemistry was immediately felt, they even shared a dance ok. That feeling grew even more on the set of TLBO where they lived together in blissful harmony churning butter and chasing goats. They are in love not only in the movie but in real life too, and I shouldn't have to remind you they're living together n North London. Stop being so jealous
I was being majorly sarcastic btw 
But seriously, this is the perfect opportunity for them to say, yes they're dating and they have some feelings for each other. It would be the perfect way to sell this movie I wont be seeing. Instead, its crickets. And please, a journalist saying they're "in love" is definitely not the same thing. Him saying "these things spill over" sure as hell isnt the same thing either. Who cares if they're private. Dont be doing interviews together and all that and when it comes to the relationship, dont say anything but boring, repetitive nonsense. What he said about her is average, he's said more about his costars, he's yet to say anything extraordinary about her. But I guess some will say differently. For all I know she wasn't even living with him while he did P2, she might've given the impression she was. And him begging her for a note means squat, I interpret that as him begging her to give him something to work with cuz she's one dimensional


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yeah... Well 90% of the magazines are for women and -yeah that's why they could put men on cover lol- so they tend to interview women especially when they're new/busy/famous. Alicia is one of the stars of 2016, she won her first Oscar etc.. I know she's not a "new" actress but for the Hollywood business she is new. She was used to mostly English/European production until Bourne.. Then she won the Oscar so of course this is her year.
> On the other side, Michael has "his year" in 2011/12, then the obsession over him started slowing down and reached a normal level.
> This year has been pretty ugh tho, not a serious interview yet! I'm sure something is coming btw, sure sure sure sure!



Hopefully we will get a joint cover/interviews with Michael and Alicia. I know they may be a little reticent as they don't want to pimp out their real life love life, but...we can hope! [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Hopefully we will get a joint cover/interviews with Michael and Alicia. I know they may be a little reticent as they don't want to pimp out their real life love life, but...we can hope! [emoji120][emoji120]



I don't think they're comfortable with that.. A magazine cover its a bit too much maybe for them. I'm surprised they felt comfortable enough to behave like a couple, none of the interviewers even bothers to question it, since it's obvious. But one thing is being pretty relaxed and okay with interviews about the movie where they met, another thing is a magazine cover.. Well, tbh they could do it. What's wrong with that? I think they could do it. Nobody's gonna harass them or focus too much on their private life but on the movie. The point is that it's very difficult to be private now, since they've been together for 2 years and they both know it's stupid to hide it now -in fact I'm happy they're more relaxed-. 
If the interviewers are clever and ask them questions about the movie and their chemistry without embarrass them too much, I think they can do it.
A photoshoot would be amazing!! [emoji7][emoji1317]


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> You cracking me up, you better stop. Look, even if such things do happen in Hollywood, its not the same with Michael and Uhleeseah, they met at TIFF where sparks flew and the chemistry was immediately felt, they even shared a dance ok. That feeling grew even more on the set of TLBO where they lived together in blissful harmony churning butter and chasing goats. They are in love not only in the movie but in real life too, and I shouldn't have to remind you they're living together n North London. Stop being so jealous
> I was being majorly sarcastic btw
> But seriously, this is the perfect opportunity for them to say, yes they're dating and they have some feelings for each other. It would be the perfect way to sell this movie I wont be seeing. Instead, its crickets. And please, a journalist saying they're "in love" is definitely not the same thing. Him saying "these things spill over" sure as hell isnt the same thing either. Who cares if they're private. Dont be doing interviews together and all that and when it comes to the relationship, dont say anything but boring, repetitive nonsense. What he said about her is average, he's said more about his costars, he's yet to say anything extraordinary about her. But I guess some will say differently. For all I know she wasn't even living with him while he did P2, she might've given the impression she was. And him begging her for a note means squat, I interpret that as him begging her to give him something to work with cuz she's one dimensional


I have to admit, you had me at churning butter and chasing goats!! LMAO!!! 

This is GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3428692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannes, 2015[emoji7]


So handsome!  And such the gentleman to give his jacket to Alicia to wear.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> So handsome!  And such the gentleman to give his jacket to Alicia to wear.



Same for the golden globes night  he's always such a gentleman. I love when naughty guys have a sweet side deep down. He definitely has it. [emoji7]


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3428903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one [emoji51] lol awkward


NGL, This one scared me a bit. LOL


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> NGL, This one scared me a bit. LOL



It's awful and scary and funny at the same time. Definitely not into this photoshop stuff [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Love AC. Couple that with Mr.Fassbender...no choice to make..it's already done.
> View attachment 3428897



Off topic.. Dear I've noticed you've changed your avatar.. I've been wanting to ask you this for months but I wasn't sure.. If not, I ask you pardon but.. Is this your eye? It's gorgeous! This make up [emoji7] I wish I was that good!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Off topic.. Dear I've noticed you've changed your avatar.. I've been wanting to ask you this for months but I wasn't sure.. If not, I ask you pardon but.. Is this your eye? It's gorgeous! This make up [emoji7] I wish I was that good!


Thanks lol. No, I wish it was mine. Eyes being the window to the sole and all that..
Some girl from London on Insatgram. Does really good eyes lol
https://www.instagram.com/jodiemariemakeup/


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Thanks lol. No, I wish it was mine. Eyes being the window to the sole and all that..
> Some girl from London on Insatgram. Does really good eyes lol
> https://www.instagram.com/jodiemariemakeup/



Wow! This person has gorgeous eyes [emoji7] and the make up is gorgeous too. I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Allie28

Fassy keeps on dancing through the insults....


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Fassy keeps on dancing through the insults....


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Fassy keeps on dancing through the insults....


How could I not???


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> How could I not???




HAHAHAHA lmao I love this!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> How could I not???




Awesome!


----------



## Allie28

LOL, when my two fandoms collide...

_I had never walked the red carpet at the Golden Globes until we got nominated for Outlander this year. It’s incredible to have spent this many years coming to L.A. and finally have something to show for it. At least half of the people in the bleachers must have been Outlander fans because they started to chant when we arrived.* I was standing next to Michael Fassbender,* and suddenly film crews are turning around, going, “What is this? What’s going on?” That was a great moment._

http://www.lamag.com/lastory/sam-he...ing-his-job-in-london-for-an-audition-in-l-a/


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> LOL, when my two fandoms collide...
> 
> _I had never walked the red carpet at the Golden Globes until we got nominated for Outlander this year. It’s incredible to have spent this many years coming to L.A. and finally have something to show for it. At least half of the people in the bleachers must have been Outlander fans because they started to chant when we arrived.* I was standing next to Michael Fassbender,* and suddenly film crews are turning around, going, “What is this? What’s going on?” That was a great moment._
> 
> http://www.lamag.com/lastory/sam-he...ing-his-job-in-london-for-an-audition-in-l-a/



Aw he's so sweet [emoji23] 
I saw them filming outlander while I was having lunch in a lonely street of Glasgow, last month. It was fun. Didn't see him tho, but I chatted with a body guard [emoji1]


----------



## gingerglory

girlwhowaited said:


> Can we get a Michael magazine cover next? He only did one proper magazine cover last year and I think it's been a year since that. Do we know who's going to be on GQ or W on September? Or even Details... He has done some Vogue stuff too in the past but never on the cover, same with Elle. I would take even that In Style two page feature they have going.
> 
> Also, let me just say that in some weeks they will hit the 2 year mark and there's still people living in a bubble of denial, I admire them really, it's not easy to try to convince yourselves every single day that Michael hates Alicia and has never touched her, they could achieve a lot of things if all of that energy was focused on something else.





JaneWT said:


> This, this and THIS again.  I mean, Alicia is great and everything, but isn't that - like - the 329th magazine cover that she has had in the past year or so?!  It is lovely that TLBO is getting some traction, finally, and we get to hear more about the film, and snippets about Michael from the pieces about her, but I have been hoping for an interview with the man himself.  Where are HIS covers and HIS in-depth interviews in relation to this film?



I have to say THIS again! It's been too long since we get a brand new, in-depth interview. Even with that new T cover, the interview didn't have that many new things. I really really hope starting with this year's VFF, we could have another mini 2011-2012 with new covers, new interviews and new photo shots. Come on, he is taking his break from filming AFTER ALL!

I wished for so long that he would play games on Jimmy and then he did. So I have my fingers crossed again for new covers this time!


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I have to say THIS again! It's been too long since we get a brand new, in-depth interview. Even with that new T cover, the interview didn't have that many new things. I really really hope starting with this year's VFF, we could have another mini 2011-2012 with new covers, new interviews and new photo shots. Come on, he is taking his break from filming AFTER ALL!



THIIIIIS[emoji122]


----------



## Allie28

Some of my favorite interviews with him were with Anne Thompson.  They were both video interviews so not sure if she does print interviews for magazines?  But a cover interview with someone like her would be great.  She asks great questions and doesn't get all gushy and silly like some female journalists.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Some of my favorite interviews with him were with Anne Thompson.  They were both video interviews so not sure if she does print interviews for magazines?  But a cover interview with someone like her would be great.  She asks great questions and doesn't get all gushy and silly like some female journalists.



Awww her video interviews are great. She's very professional and clever. I like her. Never seen print interviews for magazines by her tho..


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Some of my favorite interviews with him were with Anne Thompson.  They were both video interviews so not sure if she does print interviews for magazines?  But a cover interview with someone like her would be great.  She asks great questions and doesn't get all gushy and silly like some female journalists.


I like Thompson's interviews too, a lot. But I don't think she does interviews for these magazines such as GQ or W. She is more about movies, awards predictions, and Oscar stuff. Her video interviews are for her own column. Her base is at LA. She also goes to film festivals. So let's hope she will get a chance to interview him again, either when he goes to LA for TLBO premiere or at VFF or at TIFF.


----------



## mollie12

I've said this before, but I don't expect to ever see MF on the cover of a major American magazine by himself again.  UK Esquire/GQ, maybe, but he probably doesn't sell off of newsstands in the US.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> I've said this before, but I don't expect to ever see MF on the cover of a major American magazine by himself again.  UK Esquire/GQ, maybe, but he probably doesn't sell off of newsstands in the US.


That makes sense, even though it would be nice to see him doing something like the T Magazine cover/photoshoot he did. He was stunning there, in my opinion.


----------



## mollie12

There's a free screening of TLBO in Dallas tomorrow.


----------



## mchris55

Other people get the covers of major US publications and no one knows who they are soooo, they are selling in the newstands? Really??


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> There's a free screening of TLBO in Dallas tomorrow.



Got a message saying "file not found" when I clicked on the source.


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> Other people get the covers of major US publications and no one knows who they are soooo, they are selling in the newstands? Really??


After this blitz of media "introducing" her to the public, I don't expect that AV will land as many covers either. I doubt she sold well.  Just like MF got like 3 covers in 2011-2012 to introduce him to the public, but he didn't take.  It's very likely that she won't take either, but I wasn't commenting on her. However, the major difference between her and him is that there are A LOT more magazines for women to cover AND she has a stable contract with a fashion company.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Got a message saying "file not found" when I clicked on the source.


Try clicking on the link from this tweet:  https://twitter.com/AngelikaTexas/status/760585878863540225


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Try clicking on the link from this tweet:  https://twitter.com/AngelikaTexas/status/760585878863540225



It worked this time - lucky people in Dallas!


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> After this blitz of media "introducing" her to the public, I don't expect that AV will land as many covers either. I doubt she sold well either.  Just like MF got like 3 covers in 2011-2012 to introduce him to the public, but he didn't take.  It's very likely that she won't either, but I wasn't commenting on her. However, the major difference between her and him is that there are A LOT more magazines for women to cover AND she has a stable contract with a fashion company.


Yes, this will be the last rodeo for her for awhile because she doesn't have any upcoming projects in the near future.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Is it free cuz they know not a lot of people wont attend or what? They should pay folks to see it


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> Is it free cuz they know not a lot of people wont attend or what? They should pay folks to see it


There are free preview screenings for almost all movies.  I know people who go to these all the time.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> It worked this time - lucky people in Dallas!



It likely will  be screened in more than one city. Saw other movies did the same before release. 
Still recall Brad Pitt's world was Z where he did many such screening to successfully counter the negative buzz (over budget , reshoot , quality issue )


----------



## mchris55

Introductory phase or not, it does raise an eyebrow considering her films are not exactly blockbusters or mainstream AND she has no social media presence.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I'm glad to see TLBO finally get some buzz and the write ups are sounding very positive.
> 
> Michael said some very sweet things about Alicia for her VF interview.  He definitely opened up more.
> 
> And now we know what all those lemons were for!  lol


 I'm happy to see that they're actually promoting TLBO and Michael's words were very sweet.



FassbenderLover said:


> Isnt it funny how when they say things, it's being spun into some romantic notion? I believe there's a certain part of the article where is was suggested that him, her and the CREW were to live together and he asked if it was necessary. Now some might say he was referring is it necessary the crew live with them but I think he wasn't too keen on living with her at all


He didn't even know her.. He was certainly talking about _privacy._ But,as always,things are ridiculously twisted to suit an agenda. This interview also disproves the crazy theories about Cianfrance forcing them to live together _alone. _

I'm copying this excerpt because someone is sure that Vikander "invited herself"..


> In his search for an actress to play Isabel—a woman so filled with grief that stealing a baby seems like the only option—he says, “I was looking for someone who had no filters. Isabel, if she loves you, she’s going to ask you to marry her. If she finds a baby at sea, she’s going to keep it. If she hates you, she’s never going to speak to you again.” Vikander’s major films had not yet come out when Cianfrance was doing the casting, so he was not familiar with her work._ He recalls, “She didn’t come in there caked with makeup, trying to impress me. She came in there trying to explore something.” *The audition lasted four hours.* “She absolutely laid it all bare. Sometimes you meet with actors and they don’t want to embarrass themselves. They don’t want to fail. Alicia immediately came out with so much faith and trust and bravery.” _(Note to readers: the word “brave” came up so many times in reference to Vikander that I couldn’t not include it in this piece.)


This is how good actors get their roles..




mchris55 said:


> Tell tale sign-- he introduces a clip from TLBO on the Tonight Show and when MF comes back on air, he makes the comment that he does his best acting using the back of his head. Why?  He was given a clip that HE wasn't the primary focus of, a two time Oscar nominee. This film is ALL about Isabel and they are trying their hardest to soften that unlikeable character in order to elevate the actress playing her. And that's why Mrs. Bond has been nonexistent so far.


An  actress playing an  unlikeable character is elevated by the quality of the performance,like many other actors who have played unlikeable characters. It's absolutely useless to soften a character if the performance is mediocre.



girlwhowaited said:


> Can we get a Michael magazine cover next? He only did one proper magazine cover last year and I think it's been a year since that. Do we know who's going to be on GQ or W on September? Or even Details... He has done some Vogue stuff too in the past but never on the cover, same with Elle. I would take even that In Style two page feature they have going.
> 
> Also, let me just say that in some weeks they will hit the 2 year mark and there's still people living in a bubble of denial, I admire them really, it's not easy to try to convince yourselves every single day that Michael hates Alicia and has never touched her, they could achieve a lot of things if all of that energy was focused on something else.


I remember a Elle UK cover story for 12YAS. I think he will do something for  AC. It makes more sense. Alicia is already promoting TLBO. He's the only person who can promote AC.
I still want to know why they're spending their _private _time without photographers and leaked photos...



FassbenderLover said:


> You cracking me up, you better stop. Look, even if such things do happen in Hollywood, its not the same with Michael and Uhleeseah, they met at TIFF where sparks flew and the chemistry was immediately felt, they even shared a dance ok. That feeling grew even more on the set of TLBO where they lived together in blissful harmony churning butter and chasing goats. They are in love not only in the movie but in real life too, and I shouldn't have to remind you they're living together n North London. Stop being so jealous
> I was being majorly sarcastic btw
> But seriously, *this is the perfect opportunity for them to say, yes they're dating and they have some feelings for each other. It would be the perfect way to sell this movie I wont be seeing.* Instead, its crickets. And please, a journalist saying they're "in love" is definitely not the same thing. Him saying "these things spill over" sure as hell isnt the same thing either. Who cares if they're private. *Dont be doing interviews together and all that* and when it comes to the relationship, dont say anything but boring, repetitive nonsense. What he said about her is average, he's said more about his costars, he's yet to say anything extraordinary about her. But I guess some will say differently. For all I know she wasn't even living with him while he did P2, she might've given the impression she was. And him begging her for a note means squat, I interpret that as him begging her to give him something to work with cuz she's one dimensional


But that would be the perfect PR stunt.. It's hilarious how this is a no-win situation.
I don't see any reason why they shouldn't do interviews together if they're promoting a movie. 



carmencrem said:


> *I don't think they're comfortable with that.. *A magazine cover its a bit too much maybe for them. I'm surprised they felt comfortable enough to behave like a couple, none of the interviewers even bothers to question it, since it's obvious. But one thing is being pretty relaxed and okay with interviews about the movie where they met, another thing is a magazine cover.. Well, tbh they could do it. What's wrong with that? I think they could do it. Nobody's gonna harass them or focus too much on their private life but on the movie. The point is that it's very difficult to be private now, since they've been together for 2 years and they both know it's stupid to hide it now -in fact I'm happy they're more relaxed-.
> If the interviewers are clever and ask them questions about the movie and their chemistry without embarrass them too much, I think they can do it.
> A photoshoot would be amazing!! [emoji7][emoji1317]


I agree,but we should also consider that Alicia is using her cover stories for Bourne and TLBO,while Michael needs to use some mags to promote  AC. I doubt they give covers to the same actors after two,three months. And mollie12 has also made an interesting observation.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Reading this article whets my appetite for TLBO even more! It's not often you get the chance to see a film where you can watch not only the lead characters falling in love but also the actors playing them! Will definitely intensify the pleasure [emoji7][emoji7]


I imagine its comments like these that prompt Michael to try to keep his private life separate from his work life. I feel sad for all his efforts going to waste.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Introductory phase or not, it does raise an eyebrow considering her films are not exactly blockbusters or mainstream AND she has no social media presence.


I feel quite misogynistic even saying this but Alicia was the "flavor of the month" last award season. Although I would favor seeing Brie Larson's performances but she did not get quite as much exposure last year. But not that awards have passed, Alicia should slowly fade away to avoid over exposure. She gives me a bland vibe so I see her staying in the background and giving strong performances but never quite becoming a blockbuster star. I imagine she knows her strengths and is okay with not achieving superstardom. I am quite certain there will be a new newcomer to obsess with this upcoming award season


----------



## Just Askin

This is the Michael Fassbender thread right???


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> I imagine its comments like these that prompt Michael to try to keep his private life separate from his work life. I feel sad for all his efforts going to waste.



Like he would ever read here!!! If he did I'm sure he would be far more concerned about the libellous attacks on his girlfriend and being called a liar (along with several of his colleagues and friends).


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> I'm happy to see that they're actually promoting TLBO and Michael's words were very sweet.
> 
> 
> He didn't even know her.. He was certainly talking about _privacy._ But,as always,things are ridiculously twisted to suit an agenda. This interview also disproves the crazy theories about Cianfrance forcing them to live together _alone. _
> 
> I'm copying this excerpt because someone is sure that Vikander "invited herself"..
> 
> This is how good actors get their roles..
> 
> 
> 
> An  actress playing an  unlikeable character is elevated by the quality of the performance,like many other actors who have played unlikeable characters. It's absolutely useless to soften a character if the performance is mediocre.
> 
> 
> I remember a Elle UK cover story for 12YAS. I think he will do something for  AC. It makes more sense. Alicia is already promoting TLBO. He's the only person who can promote AC.
> I still want to know why they're spending their _private _time without photographers and leaked photos...
> 
> 
> But that would be the perfect PR stunt.. It's hilarious how this is a no-win situation.
> I don't see any reason why they shouldn't do interviews together if they're promoting a movie.
> 
> 
> I agree,but we should also consider that Alicia is using her cover stories for Bourne and TLBO,while Michael needs to use some mags to promote  AC. I doubt they give covers to the same actors after two,three months. And mollie12 has also made an interesting observation.



Cianfrance made a request asking them and the crew stayed in that remote place and the actors complied and agreed. I think staying together made the crew have a sense of comrades and know each other better.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I'm happy to see that they're actually promoting TLBO and Michael's words were very sweet.
> 
> 
> He didn't even know her.. He was certainly talking about _privacy._ But,as always,things are ridiculously twisted to suit an agenda. This interview also disproves the crazy theories about Cianfrance forcing them to live together _alone. _
> 
> I'm copying this excerpt because someone is sure that Vikander "invited herself"..
> 
> This is how good actors get their roles..
> 
> 
> 
> An  actress playing an  unlikeable character is elevated by the quality of the performance,like many other actors who have played unlikeable characters. It's absolutely useless to soften a character if the performance is mediocre.
> 
> 
> I remember a Elle UK cover story for 12YAS. I think he will do something for  AC. It makes more sense. Alicia is already promoting TLBO. He's the only person who can promote AC.
> I still want to know why they're spending their _private _time without photographers and leaked photos...
> 
> 
> But that would be the perfect PR stunt.. It's hilarious how this is a no-win situation.
> I don't see any reason why they shouldn't do interviews together if they're promoting a movie.
> 
> 
> I agree,but we should also consider that Alicia is using her cover stories for Bourne and TLBO,while Michael needs to use some mags to promote  AC. I doubt they give covers to the same actors after two,three months. And mollie12 has also made an interesting observation.



Excellent observations on all points as usual Morgane [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Like he would ever read here!!! If he did I'm sure he would be far more concerned about the libellous attacks on his girlfriend and being called a liar (along with several of his colleagues and friends).


Quite agree. I don't think a tongue in cheek comment about them being in love is what they are trying to avoid. I dare say some of the comments posted about his girlfriend would lead him to consider pulling out of any interviews if he was ever misfortunate enough to see them. Love over hate any day, PQ.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Like he would ever read here!!! If he did I'm sure he would be far more concerned about the libellous attacks on his girlfriend and being called a liar (along with several of his colleagues and friends).



He rather read vanity fair now. [emoji12][emoji1]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> He rather read vanity fair now. [emoji12][emoji1]


 those pictures are hot


----------



## gingerglory

> The real-life couple plays husband and wife in director Derek Cianfrance's The Light Between Oceans, and Fassbender thought it would be a good idea to have the Oscar winner clean up his character's moustache in one tender scene.
> "He only bled a little," Alicia giggled to WENN.
> 
> "Oh yeah, that's right," her boyfriend recalled. "Just one little knick."
> 
> "It's so hard to shoot that kind of stuff on a set...," Cianfrance added. "I can't tell you the struggle we had to shoot that moustache, because everyone's like, 'Well, she might cut him. Why don't we let the art department shave his moustache first and then she can come in? We can just put shaving cream on there and they can act like she's done it', and so I was like, 'I think she can probably do it'.
> 
> "It was months and months of this conversation of whether or not Alicia could shave Michael's moustache. So it's just like, 'Alicia, do you think you can do it?' 'I think so'. 'Michael, what do you think? Do you trust her?' 'I trust her'. And she shaves his moustache. I can't tell you how dramatic it was on set."
> 
> Fassbender picked up the story, explaining, "The idea came to me that it would be more comfortable for her to kiss him without the moustache and it just seemed like one of those things of, you know, well, you try and change... you make changes to sort of work together as opposed to someone on their own.
> 
> "It was a simple, kind of silly idea, but... Derek likes simple, silly ideas... and Alicia thought it was a fun idea."



http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/ent...nder-cut-boyfriend-during-movie-shaving-scene


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> those pictures are hot



You're not kidding! Alicia looks sensational in those pics! I've seen several Twitter and FB comments from men who are VERY envious of Michael. But in a lighthearted rather than unpleasant tone...along the lines of "that Fassbender is one lucky b*stard" [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/ent...nder-cut-boyfriend-during-movie-shaving-scene



That's so sweet! Kind of confirmed what I thought about that scene - really helps if there's a lot of trust and intimacy there already between them [emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> You're not kidding! Alicia looks sensational in those pics! I've seen several Twitter and FB comments from men who are VERY envious of Michael. But in a lighthearted rather than unpleasant tone...along the lines of "that Fassbender is one lucky b*stard" [emoji6]



The random swede video really shows her playful and cheerful nature . Read some comments it is the one that makes men envy of Michael.


----------



## kashlo

Whose thread is this again?


----------



## Just Askin

Judging by the fact that Fassbenders name has just been mentioned in every post since the one going on solely about his girlfriend, I would say Michael Fassbenders.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Introductory phase or not, it does raise an eyebrow considering her films are not exactly blockbusters or mainstream AND she has no social media presence.


Why? She was on the W mag cover because she had several movies coming out last year. It doesn't happen often..  A recent example is Chastain. She got other covers (Net-a-Porter,Elle France) to promote TMFU,a blockbuster. Vogue usually gives covers in January,February to "Oscar-buzzed" actresses. Jason Bourne is a blockbuster. I don't see  why VF can give a cover to Margot Robbie and not one to Vikander..



Esizzle said:


> I feel quite misogynistic even saying this but Alicia was the "flavor of the month" last award season. Although I would favor seeing Brie Larson's performances but she did not get quite as much exposure last year. But not that awards have passed, Alicia should slowly fade away to avoid over exposure. She gives me a bland vibe so I see her staying in the background and giving strong performances but never quite becoming a blockbuster star. I imagine she knows her strengths and is okay with not achieving superstardom. I am quite certain there will be a new newcomer to obsess with this upcoming award season


Larson campaigned much more than Vikander,her studio campaigned more than Focus and she was actually more covered  than Vikander. Larson was very active on social media too. Then,of course,Vikander had other movies coming out before TDG.  Honestly,I think that none of these "new" actors will achieve "superstardom". It's not possible anymore.



gingerglory said:


> http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/ent...nder-cut-boyfriend-during-movie-shaving-scene


----------



## Just Askin

Imagine being asked "do you think you could manage to sit on Fassbenders lap and shave him so it's easier to kiss him"? Like there would be time for me to answer before I had the shaving foam foamed


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## mollie12

Also, a screening in Washington DC tomorrow: http://www.freestufftimes.com/free-movie-screenings/light-oceans-screening-dc
A screening in Salt Lake City on 8/11:  http://advancescreenings.com/screening/the_light_between_oceans/us/ut/salt_lake_city#DQEPMKtP

*Patrick HoskenVerified account*‏@patrickhosken
I've never been in a theater with as many people openly weeping at the end of a movie as just now, after The Light Between Oceans.

*Haley Chouinard*‏@haleychouinard
The Light Between Oceans gave me drunk-in-the-bathtub face.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Imagine being asked "do you think you could manage to sit on Fassbenders lap and shave him so it's easier to kiss him"? Like there would be time for me to answer before I had the shaving foam foamed



Surprised that this idea came from Michael ! Fast forwards now I think she can shave it easily without cutting him.....practices make perfect


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> Why? She was on the W mag cover because she had several movies coming out last year. It doesn't happen often..  A recent example is Chastain. She got other covers (Net-a-Porter,Elle France) to promote TMFU,a blockbuster. Vogue usually gives covers in January,February to "Oscar-buzzed" actresses. Jason Bourne is a blockbuster. I don't see  why VF can give a cover to Margot Robbie and not one to Vikander..
> 
> 
> Larson campaigned much more than Vikander,her studio campaigned more than Focus and she was actually more covered  than Vikander. Larson was very active on social media too. Then,of course,Vikander had other movies coming out before TDG.  Honestly,I think that none of these "new" actors will achieve "superstardom". It's not possible anymore.


Superstardom is possible with new actors. Jennifer Lawrence is a prime example. I think Brie can make it too with her high profile roles coming up. Alicia doesnt have what it takes to be a superstar. She is a good actor and I think she is quite content with that. I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> Whose thread is this again?


Its conveniently Alicia's thread when the fixation with Alicia and Michael being together rears its ugly head over and over again. Creeps me out quite a bit, had to take a break from reading here for a few days. Though I would like to thank all the posters that constantly posted all the updates on Michael.


----------



## Esizzle

Tha


mollie12 said:


> Also, a screening in Washington DC tomorrow: http://www.freestufftimes.com/free-movie-screenings/light-oceans-screening-dc
> A screening in Salt Lake City on 8/11:  http://advancescreenings.com/screening/the_light_between_oceans/us/ut/salt_lake_city#DQEPMKtP
> 
> *Patrick HoskenVerified account*‏@patrickhosken
> I've never been in a theater with as many people openly weeping at the end of a movie as just now, after The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> *Haley Chouinard*‏@haleychouinard
> The Light Between Oceans gave me drunk-in-the-bathtub face.


Thank you so much for this link! I printed two passes and will be going to see it! I never ever get to see movies before they release so this is quite exciting!


----------



## Esizzle

Just read the Vanity Fair interview by Alicia being discussed here. Shows the double standards in Hollywood. Alicia all this time drumming about keeping her private life and relationship private but as soon as she has a movie to sell, start dishing out about her relationship. Definitely playing the game IMO. If that gets her another oscar nom, then good on her.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> Just read the Vanity Fair interview by Alicia being discussed here. Shows the double standards in Hollywood. Alicia all this time drumming about keeping her private life and relationship private but as soon as she has a movie to sell, start dishing out about her relationship. Definitely playing the game IMO. If that gets her another oscar nom, then good on her.



I don't think she discusses her relationship with Michael, she doesn't say anything about their life together, she doesn't even say the word "boyfriend". She just talked about him as a costar... She just said how he was when she came on set. Did I miss something else? I thought it was Michael to say something about the fact they fell in love but again very very very discrete.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/ent...nder-cut-boyfriend-during-movie-shaving-scene



Thank you darling, this is very very cute! I already know is gonna be my favourite scene! I can't believe I'm seeing it in 28 days [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Judging by the fact that Fassbenders name has just been mentioned in every post since the one going on solely about his girlfriend, I would say Michael Fassbenders.



At a certain point, when posters were discussing Alicia without mentioning him, yesterday, I thought it was her thread.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Also, a screening in Washington DC tomorrow: http://www.freestufftimes.com/free-movie-screenings/light-oceans-screening-dc
> A screening in Salt Lake City on 8/11:  http://advancescreenings.com/screening/the_light_between_oceans/us/ut/salt_lake_city#DQEPMKtP
> 
> *Patrick HoskenVerified account*‏@patrickhosken
> I've never been in a theater with as many people openly weeping at the end of a movie as just now, after The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> *Haley Chouinard*‏@haleychouinard
> The Light Between Oceans gave me drunk-in-the-bathtub face.



Usually I'm not very into people's reviews of movies. I always this: well it's just an opinion, we all have a different one. A lot of movies that I liked had received bad reviews and vice versa. But this one.. Whoaah, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna cry my eyes out and have a heartbreak [emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> That's so sweet! Kind of confirmed what I thought about that scene - really helps if there's a lot of trust and intimacy there already between them [emoji7]



Yes, I was pretty sure about it too. I know how Cianfrance works and I found his habits on set pretty cool. He kinda mixes reality (living there for real, shaving for real, milking goats lol for real, etc..) with these hours of footages. It must be very tiring and challenging but really rewarding and surely gives you the best memories from set. I can believe they had a lot of fun, they kinda traveled in time and lived in the 20s for weeks! 
That shaving scene tho... I'd have been all trembling and scared and anxious in her shoes! [emoji23][emoji7] goodbye stache [emoji24]


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> I don't think she discusses her relationship with Michael, she doesn't say anything about their life together, she doesn't even say the word "boyfriend". She just talked about him as a costar... She just said how he was when she came on set. Did I miss something else? I thought it was Michael to say something about the fact they fell in love but again very very very discrete.



This is looking at the issue too literally.  No, she's not "discussing" the relationship, but even people who think this is a real relationship should be able to recognize that there are some very careful information drops in this profile and in some others.   Note that I'm personally not criticizing her for doing this.  Even someone like Carey Mulligan, who cultivates a reputation for being private, got her friends to basically confirm/hint at her pregnancy to Vogue magazine.   I think that actors have the right to this kind of image management, especially when it's not harming anyone.  Michael does this as well, he just tends not to be called out/disliked for it as much.


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Its conveniently Alicia's thread when the fixation with Alicia and Michael being together rears its ugly head over and over again. Creeps me out quite a bit, had to take a break from reading here for a few days. Though I would like to thank all the posters that constantly posted all the updates on Michael.



I sincerely hope Michael never reads this thread. He'll go into hiding lol


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> This is looking at the issue too literally.  No, she's not "discussing" the relationship, but even people who think this is a real relationship should be able to recognize that there are some very careful information drops in this profile and in some others.   Note that I'm personally not criticizing her for doing this.  Even someone like Carey Mulligan, who cultivates a reputation for being private, got her friends to basically confirm/hint at her pregnancy to Vogue magazine.   I think that actors have the right to this kind of image management, especially when it's not harming anyone.  Michael does this as well, he just tends not to be called out on it as much.



Yes. IA.
That's why I wouldn't say that she's discussing her relationship.. She's talking about fassbender since he's her costar. Otherwise we wouldn't know anything about them, probably.. 
First of all, IMO it's perfectly normal to talk about who your boy/girlfriend is especially after 2 years together. "Normal" people do it everyday, why famous people shouldn't? They're famous but they're always humans.
Then, she is not discussing her private love life, she's talking about him in terms of costar and yes, it's obvious they are together and we all know and she knows we know and he knows we know etc. 
They inserted that sentence he said about their real life love/fictional love in the movie, but it was just a line.
Btw I repeat, there wouldn't be anything weird in any case, for me. I'm not that kind of person who can't stand her talking about him or him talking about her because it reminds me they're together and I can't stand it. I'm happy for them


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Just read the Vanity Fair interview by Alicia being discussed here. Shows the double standards in Hollywood. Alicia all this time drumming about keeping her private life and relationship private but as soon as she has a movie to sell, start dishing out about her relationship. Definitely playing the game IMO. If that gets her another oscar nom, then good on her.



She spends more of her energy talking about being private than she does at actually trying to be private. I mean, fair game because she wants to put across a certain image but it does come across as very fake. Not unexpected from a celeb though.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes. IA.
> That's why I wouldn't say that she's discussing her relationship.. She's talking about fassbender since he's her costar. Otherwise we wouldn't know anything about them, probably..
> First of all, IMO it's perfectly normal to talk about who your boy/girlfriend is especially after 2 years together. "Normal" people do it everyday, why famous people shouldn't? They're famous but they're always humans.
> Then, she is not discussing her private love life, she's talking about him in terms of costar and yes, it's obvious they are together and we all know and she knows we know and he knows we know etc.
> They inserted that sentence he said about their real life love/fictional love in the movie, but it was just a line.
> Btw I repeat, there wouldn't be anything weird in any case, for me. I'm not that kind of person who can't stand her talking about him or him talking about her because it reminds me they're together and I can't stand it. I'm happy for them



Just want to say being private is an option not an obligation. Moreover she just talked about on set story with Michael and the crew. Michael also shared some interesting story.


----------



## kashlo

mollie12 said:


> This is looking at the issue too literally.  No, she's not "discussing" the relationship, but even people who think this is a real relationship should be able to recognize that there are some very careful information drops in this profile and in some others.   Note that I'm personally not criticizing her for doing this.  Even someone like Carey Mulligan, who cultivates a reputation for being private, got her friends to basically confirm/hint at her pregnancy to Vogue magazine.   I think that actors have the right to this kind of image management, especially when it's not harming anyone.  Michael does this as well, he just tends not to be called out/disliked for it as much.



I think he tends not to be called out because he doesn't do it nearly as much. He also doesn't give out quotes that make him sound all innocent and naive.  But we also can't ignore that we naturally have a bias as Michael's fans


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Just want to say being private is an option not an obligation. Moreover she just talked about on set story with Michael and the crew. Michael also shared some interesting story.



Exactly but it doesn't matter. People read what they want to read. It's not okay if they talk about each other in terms of costars, it's not okay if they do it as a couple, it's not okay if they don't do it at all. It's not okay cause they're together, you know.. [emoji23] nobody hates him when he talks about her. This time it was him... But apparently nobody saw it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mollie12

kashlo said:


> I think he tends not to be called out because he doesn't do it nearly as much. He also doesn't give out quotes that make him sound all innocent and naive.  But we also can't ignore that we naturally have a bias as Michael's fans


Given his personal history, I actually think he does it more than her.


----------



## artemis09

Truthfully, just about every actor/actress in the business has some kind of image maintenance that is done for their sake of their careers. While it's not necessarily something everyone likes to admit to, it's the reality of the industry. There's a reason why most celebs have some kind of publicist in their employment. It's also slightly naive to think that actors/actresses are at the mercy of journalists and that they can write whatever they want regarding the subject of their article. Especially since this is Vanity Fair we're talking about, AV would have had to have known what was being written about her. What is written in articles is not entirely out of hers, Michael's, or any other actor's control. I'm not criticizing either of them, for the record.


----------



## kashlo

mollie12 said:


> Given his personal history, I actually think he does it more than her.



Oh I see what you mean, forgot about 'that' lol
In that case I agree with you. But my last two points still stand.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> Truthfully, just about every actor/actress in the business has some kind of image maintenance that is done for their sake of their careers. While it's not necessarily something everyone likes to admit to, it's the reality of the industry. There's a reason why most celebs have some kind of publicist in their employment. It's also slightly naive to think that actors/actresses are at the mercy of journalists and that they can write whatever they want regarding the subject of their article. *Especially since this is Vanity Fair we're talking about, AV would have had to have known what was being written about her.* *What is written in articles is not entirely out of hers, Michael's, or any other actor's control.* I'm not criticizing either of them, for the record.



This is somewhat true as far as ladling out basic facts/soundbites.  But take a look at the clusterfuck surrounding the recent Vanity Fair profile of Margot Robbie.  She thought the interview was odd, but had no idea what the actual written piece was going to come out like and was quite surprised by the firestorm it caused.  Or MF's interview with Camilla Long.  Journalists are completely capable of putting a spin on an interview that the subject might have no idea is coming or may not have anything do with how the actual conversation was perceived by them.


----------



## kashlo

mollie12 said:


> This is somewhat true as far as ladling out basic facts/soundbites.  But take a look at the clusterfuck surrounding the recent Vanity Fair profile of Margot Robbie.  She thought the interview was odd, but had no idea what the actual written piece was going to come out like and was quite surprised by the firestorm it caused.  Or MF's interview with Camilla Long.  Journalists are completely capable of putting a spin on an interview that the subject might have no idea is coming or may not have anything do with how the actual conversation was perceived by them.



How much control would AV or her team have over the contents of the article? There was so much focus on their relationship and since Alicia always talks about how she DOESN't want to talk about the relationship, do you think it is likely that she would have known that the article would talk about it so much?


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> This is somewhat true as far as ladling out basic facts/soundbites.  *But take a look at the clusterfuck surrounding the recent Vanity Fair profile of Margot Robbie.  She thought the interview was odd, but had no idea what the actual written piece was going to come out like and was quite surprised by the firestorm it caused.  Or MF's interview with Camilla Long.*  Journalists are completely capable of putting a spin on an interview that the subject might have no idea is coming or may not have anything do with how the actual conversation was perceived by them.



Those are fair points/examples, especially the Margot Robbie profile. That was ridiculous. Regarding the Camilla Long interview, I'm still so amused yet appalled by that mess. I don't blame Michael for responding the way he did.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Exactly but it doesn't matter. People read what they want to read. It's not okay if they talk about each other in terms of costars, it's not okay if they do it as a couple, it's not okay if they don't do it at all. It's not okay cause they're together, you know.. [emoji23] nobody hates him when he talks about her. This time it was him... But apparently nobody saw it [emoji23][emoji23]



He also shared story eg. about shaving mustache. 
I am more happy if they share, honestly -->love gossiping some of the times


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> He also shared story eg. about shaving mustache.
> I am more happy if they share, honestly -->love gossiping some of the times



Haha Yes, I still don't understand what did she reveal about their private life in VF's interview.. Still trying to figure out. The only "personal" thing it's said by him, about their love reflected on screen.. And it's just one line.. So I really can't understand where is the problem [emoji23] if the problem is that she was staying at his place, well, she can't pretend she's not his girlfriend. It's been 2 years, it would be ridiculous  i'd love to know more too but I don't think these two will ever spill personal details, not to many at least [emoji23] btw I loved that story about the stache, it's kinda sweet. He must have really trusted her lol


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha Yes, I still don't understand what did she reveal about their private life in VF's interview.. Still trying to figure out. The only "personal" thing it's said by him, about their love reflected on screen.. And it's just one line.. So I really can't understand where is the problem [emoji23] if the problem is that she was staying at his place, well, she can't pretend she's not his girlfriend. It's been 2 years, it would be ridiculous  i'd love to know more too but I don't think these two will ever spill personal details, not to many at least [emoji23] btw I loved that story about the stache, it's kinda sweet. He must have really trusted her lol



Both didn't disclose much - all about the events happened on set. This is what they supposed to do now and in the coming one month to promote the movie. It is not  an option, it is an obligation / contractual duties.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Both didn't disclose much - all about the events happened on set. This is what they supposed to do now and in the coming one month to promote the movie. It is not  an option, it is an obligation / contractual duties.



Yeah exactly. They only talked about set-related episodes and feelings. It's what they have to do, also. No personal details spilled for now. Just that statement by fassbender and few words about the chemistry. They obviously acted like a couple cause it's obvious they are, they don't have to hide. They're doing nothing wrong  As always too discrete for us [emoji23] we need to become their friends to know personal details lol.

Btw did you read any new review of the movie somewhere? 
I'll try to take a block notes with me in Venice but I can't guarantee complete focus on the film and the premiere, I'll probably be too crazy [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yeah exactly. They only talked about set-related episodes and feelings. It's what they have to do, also. No personal details spilled for now. Just that statement by fassbender and few words about the chemistry. They obviously acted like a couple cause it's obvious they are, they don't have to hide. They're doing nothing wrong  As always too discrete for us [emoji23] we need to become their friends to know personal details lol.
> 
> Btw did you read any new review of the movie somewhere?
> I'll try to take a block notes with me in Venice but I can't guarantee complete focus on the film and the premiere, I'll probably be too crazy [emoji7]



Exactly! The real truth is that neither Michael nor Alicia says anything revealing any details about their love life. But for some people the mere confirmation of or referencing of the other as their partner is clearly a problem....so much so that they insist Alicia in particular is being hypocritical by not adhering to their staying private ethic. I have often asked people here who criticise her in this way to provide some references or links to things she has said revealing details about their love life - over a year down the line and I'm still waiting....


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yes. IA.
> That's why I wouldn't say that she's discussing her relationship.. She's talking about fassbender since he's her costar. Otherwise we wouldn't know anything about them, probably..
> First of all, IMO it's perfectly normal to talk about who your boy/girlfriend is especially after 2 years together. "Normal" people do it everyday, why famous people shouldn't? They're famous but they're always humans.
> Then, she is not discussing her private love life, she's talking about him in terms of costar and yes, it's obvious they are together and we all know and she knows we know and he knows we know etc.
> They inserted that sentence he said about their real life love/fictional love in the movie, but it was just a line.
> Btw I repeat, there wouldn't be anything weird in any case, for me. I'm not that kind of person who can't stand her talking about him or him talking about her because it reminds me they're together and I can't stand it. I'm happy for them



Yes we are happy for Michael and Alicia [emoji7] But apparently that is a fixation that creeps some people out!!! However perpetuating negative stuff about Alicia, denying their relationship is real or calling one or both of them liars is perfectly OK.... Like huh?


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly! The real truth is that neither Michael nor Alicia says anything revealing any details about their love life. But for some people the mere confirmation of or referencing of the other as their partner is clearly a problem....so much so that they insist Alicia in particular is being hypocritical by not adhering to their staying private ethic. I have often asked people here who criticise her in this way to provide some references or links to things she has said revealing details about their love life - over a year down the line and I'm still waiting....



Well... Providing link and sources to support your theories it's a rule here but many posters don't do it. I wouldn't feel offended it I wasn't still waiting for a source of that article about Austria/Australia... It's an old story but I am still waiting for it. It's legit.

Re private details, no, we haven't had any private detail yet and I doubt we'll have something. They just know we know they are a couple (how not to know lol) but they don't find it necessary to tell us about their daily routine. Michael himself told that in one of the video interviews we saw (I'm still waiting for the extended version), he said he wants to keep private his personal life and protect his personal moments. In fact, he only said his real feelings spilled through what he was doing, nothing more.


----------



## carmencrem

Haha I love this: 

 "I can't tell you the struggle we had to shoot that moustache, because everyone's like, 'Well, she might cut him. Why don't we let the art department shave his moustache first and then she can come in? We can just put shaving cream on there and they can act like she's done it', and so I was like, 'I think she can probably do it'.

"It was months and months of this conversation of whether or not Alicia could shave Michael's moustache. So it's just like, 'Alicia, do you think you can do it?' 'I think so'. 'Michael, what do you think? Do you trust her?' 'I trust her'. And she shaves his moustache. I can't tell you how dramatic it was on set."

Fassbender picked up the story, explaining, "The idea came to me that it would be more comfortable for her to kiss him without the moustache and it just seemed like one of those things of, you know, well, you try and change... you make changes to sort of work together as opposed to someone on their own.

"It was a simple, kind of silly idea, but... Derek likes simple, silly ideas... and Alicia thought it was a fun idea."

Michael worrying about Alicia kissing him with the stache [emoji23] I don't think it was a problem at all for her [emoji1316][emoji23] for me it wouldn't be a problem tbh!


----------



## mchris55

Umm, Margot Robbie is known. She was in this little film called WOWS with an actor you may be familiar with, Leo DiCaprio. To compare the two actresses reminds me of when Macbeth and Tulip Fever were being put in the same sentence.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Well... Providing link and sources to support your theories it's a rule here but many posters don't do it. I wouldn't feel offended it I wasn't still waiting for a source of that article about Austria/Australia... It's an old story but I am still waiting for it. It's legit.
> 
> Re private details, no, we haven't had any private detail yet and I doubt we'll have something. They just know we know they are a couple (how not to know lol) but they don't find it necessary to tell us about their daily routine. Michael himself told that in one of the video interviews we saw (I'm still waiting for the extended version), he said he wants to keep private his personal life and protect his personal moments. In fact, he only said his real feelings spilled through what he was doing, nothing more.



Indeed - and those criticising Alicia seem to have missed the fact that in the VF article it was MICHAEL who alluded to their real life romance spilling over into their performance in TLBO, not Alicia!!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed - and those criticising Alicia seem to have missed the fact that in the VF article it was MICHAEL who alluded to their real life romance spilling over into their performance in TLBO, not Alicia!!



HAHAHAHA indeed. Exactly. This is the funniest thing. [emoji23] and he managed to be discrete too.


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> Umm, Margot Robbie is known. She was in this little film called WOWS with an actor you may be familiar with, Leo DiCaprio. To compare the two actresses reminds me of when Macbeth and Tulip Fever were being put in the same sentence.



No one was comparing their fame in the previous posts.  We were talking about how it's possible for actors to do interviews and have little idea how the feature will actually be written.  And if we ARE looking at fame, then since Margot Robbie is more "known", then it would be far more likely that she could control the content of a feature than someone like Vikander.  But in Robbie's case, she didn't have that control.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> HAHAHAHA indeed. Exactly. This is the funniest thing. [emoji23] and he managed to be discrete too.



If he wants to disclose, he is free to do so. It is neither immoral nor unlawful. Whoever doesn't want to know can go to the top right hand corner and click the X.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.denofgeek.com/uk/movies/movie-sequels/35837/164-movie-sequels-currently-in-the-works re AC and Covenant..


----------



## mchris55

That was not what I was referring to. A comment was made that if Robbie had a cover, why shouldn't AV. That discussion was more about fame. It was not a discussion about article content.


----------



## mollie12

kashlo said:


> How much control would AV or her team have over the contents of the article? There was so much focus on their relationship and since Alicia always talks about how she DOESN't want to talk about the relationship, do you think it is likely that she would have known that the article would talk about it so much?



On the one hand, she can't stop a reporter speculating that she's wearing her boyfriend's shirt.  On the other hand, she or someone on her team had to inform the reporter that she was skyping from her boyfriend's house.  That's not necessary information.  For all that the journalist knew, she could have been Skyping from anywhere.  These bits of info are frequently dropped in her features.  That she visited him on the set of Steve Jobs.  That she visited him on The Snowman.  That she rode on the back of his motorcycle to Barcelona.  These are good examples of dropping "privacy".

But I do think it's basically impossible to do an interview promoting TLBO without featuring Fassbender/Cianfrance (interesting question though: why is Rachel Weisz completely absent everywhere?), and since this is a romantic melodrama in which they have virtually no other scene partners, it would be silly to expect that they wouldn't be asked or respond to questions about chemistry and the way they worked through scenes. Cianfrance comparing them to Pippen and Jordan isn't any different from Steve McQueen comparing MF and Carey Mulligan to Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers.  Vikander talking about MF asking for notes is work-ethic based, not relationship based and not much different from many other actors have talked about how he develops rapport on set.

It's mostly the reporter who's putting a romantic spin on everything and filling in the gaps.  "The gorgeous, smart, and wildly talented Vikander meets her on-screen husband, the gorgeous, smart, and wildly talented Fassbender. Is it any surprise what developed?" "It was little surprise to Cianfrance to see his two co-stars falling in love." "The real feelings invariably intensified the fictional romance. "  All of this is speculation and and in fact, Cianfrance never actually says anything about a real relationship--he just said they were supportive and had great chemistry.  It's possible AV didn't know that the reporter would spin it this way, but honestly, it works to everyone's promotional benefit that she did.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> If he wants to disclose, he is free to do so. It is neither immoral nor unlawful. Whoever doesn't want to know can go to the top right hand corner and click the X.



Exactly! If either of them chooses to say anything about their love life it is their right to do so!! But you know, it's frowned upon by some people as it confirms what they vehemently deny....


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly! If either of them chooses to say anything about their love life it is their right to do so!! But you know, it's frowned upon by some people as it confirms what they vehemently deny....



I don't feel like I wanna be part of this convo anymore... It's not my thing.. I can't understand why the decision of what they should talk about (should they be open about their love? Shouldn't they?) it's up to us. It's not up to us, it's up to them. What's the problem? I'm happy in any case, it doesn't disturb me. On the contrary, I'm glad if they're happy and can't deny it. But at the same time I know they are revealing only details related to the movie, I don't think it's a big deal


----------



## carmencrem

There was an article few months ago about Michael .. saying Michael fassbender and Alicia were living in NYC! Do you remember which magazine was? Btw they never corrected it, I think they don't even know about it[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## kashlo

mollie12 said:


> On the one hand, she can't stop a reporter speculating that she's wearing her boyfriend's shirt.  On the other hand, she or someone on her team had to inform the reporter that she was skyping from her boyfriend's house.  That's not necessary information.  For all that the journalist knew, she could have been Skyping from anywhere.  These bits of info are frequently dropped in her features.  That she visited him on the set of Steve Jobs.  That she visited him on The Snowman.  That she rode on the back of his motorcycle to Barcelona.  These are good examples of dropping "privacy".
> 
> But I do think it's basically impossible to do an interview promoting TLBO without featuring Fassbender/Cianfrance (interesting question though: why is Rachel Weisz completely absent everywhere?), and since this is a romantic melodrama in which they have virtually no other scene partners, it would be silly to expect that they wouldn't be asked or respond to questions about chemistry and the way they worked through scenes. Cianfrance comparing them to Pippen and Jordan isn't any different from Steve McQueen comparing MF and Carey Mulligan to Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers.  Vikander talking about MF asking for notes is work-ethic based, not relationship based and not much different from many other actors have talked about how he develops rapport on set.
> 
> It's mostly the reporter who's putting a romantic spin on everything and filling in the gaps.  "The gorgeous, smart, and wildly talented Vikander meets her on-screen husband, the gorgeous, smart, and wildly talented Fassbender. Is it any surprise what developed?" "It was little surprise to Cianfrance to see his two co-stars falling in love." "The real feelings invariably intensified the fictional romance. "  All of this is speculation and and in fact, Cianfrance never actually says anything about a real relationship--he just said they were supportive and had great chemistry.  It's possible AV didn't know that the reporter would spin it this way, but honestly, it works in her and the movie's benefit that it did.



Another example is her talking about them writing their speeches together and playing Yahtzee on the way to Palm Springs. Earlier when I said Michael doesn't do it much, this is partly what I was talking about. We hear most of these tidbits from her side and rarely from him. If ever. His behaviour seems opposite. E.g his behaviour at XMA Sydney premiere was very strange.

Yeah I don't think any of us expected them to not mention Fassbender or anyone else. It's just that the real life romance thing seems so exaggerated and I wondered how big a part she and her team played in that. 

You do pose a good question though. Weisz is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> There was an article few months ago saying Michael fassbender and Alicia were living in NYC! Do you remember which magazine was? Btw they never corrected it, I think they don't even know about it[emoji85][emoji23]



If I remember correctly that was over a year ago - don't remember the magazine but it got the wrong city anyhow!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> If I remember correctly that was over a year ago - don't remember the magazine but it got the wrong city anyhow!



Really? Oh, I read it this year, I'm pretty sure it was posted around.. It was an interview to Michael.. And the journalist said he was living in NYC with Alicia.. In a flat in NYC. I was like [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Really? Oh, I read it this year, I'm pretty sure it was posted around.. It was an interview to Michael.. And the journalist said he was living in NYC with Alicia.. In a flat in NYC. I was like [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



Oh yes - I remember that one now! But again it got the city wrong!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly! If either of them chooses to say anything about their love life it is their right to do so!! But you know, it's frowned upon by some people as it confirms what they vehemently deny....



Alicia stayed in his house , ate his foods , shaved his moustache. So, she sure can do skype from his house with Vanity Fair. Don't tell me she has to purposely rent a room in hotel to do Skype. It is waste of time and money.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia stayed in his house , ate his foods , shaved his moustache. So, she sure can do skype from his house with Vanity Fair. Don't tell me she has to purposely rent a room in hotel to do Skype. It is waste of time and money.



I think some posters were concerned about the fact the journalist knew exactly where she was. The point is that I can't see the problem in revealing where she was since they've been together for 2 years, it's not a big deal or such a gossip just saying where you call from. From her boyfriend's place, is this a problem? Not for me, I'm already happy with my life, so I can be happy for them too.  
Some people tend to forget they're together so it's normal to spend time together/live together/do things together.. You know, like normal couples do... 
I'm not even sure she or her team revealed where she was; maybe she just said she was calling from Sydney and the journalist figured it out since we all knew she was there with him for some weeks. I can't see the problem, I'm very jealous of her and I wish I was her right now. Tomorrow.. Who knows, right know I'm pretty sure I'd like to spend few days in her shoes [emoji57] but I'm very happy for them both, it's a good moment for them, they both deserve each other IMO: I like them and I'm happy for their happiness, if they're happy  and it seems they are!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia stayed in his house , ate his foods , shaved his moustache. So, she sure can do skype from his house with Vanity Fair. Don't tell me she has to purposely rent a room in hotel to do Skype. It is waste of time and money.



Honestly my male friends say the lucky bast**d of the situation is Michael cause he's with Alicia Vikander. Well you see it's a matter of perspectives [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia stayed in his house , ate his foods , shaved his moustache. So, she sure can do skype from his house with Vanity Fair. Don't tell me she has to purposely rent a room in hotel to do Skype. It is waste of time and money.



Honestly, I find the unrelenting sniping at Alicia ludicrous - for saying anything at all relating to her and Michael being a couple. The slightest reference is held up as an example of her being a hypocrite for refusing to talk about their love life, like any such references are remotely comparable. Neither Michael nor Alicia has ever denied they are a couple and most people have no problem accepting they are. But what both of them want is to protect their relationship from media intrusion by not discussing it publicly and living  low key. But that doesn't mean neither of them can ever say anything that references the other as their significant other!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Honestly my male friends say the lucky bast**d of the situation is Michael cause he's with Alicia Vikander. Well you see it's a matter of perspectives [emoji23][emoji23]



According to Cianfrance, they are better together . Both are lucky. I try to be objective here, hehe.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Honestly, I find the unrelenting sniping at Alicia ludicrous - for saying anything at all relating to her and Michael being a couple. The slightest reference is held up as an example of her being a hypocrite for refusing to talk about their love life, like any such references are remotely comparable. Neither Michael nor Alicia has ever denied they are a couple and most people have no problem accepting they are. But what both of them want is to protect their relationship from media intrusion by not discussing it publicly and living  low key. But that doesn't mean neither of them can ever say anything that references the other as their significant other!!



According to some people if they reveal things they are fake, if they don't, they are fake for the opposite reason. If they kiss in public they are fake, if they don't kiss, they are fake and can't stand each other. If paps find them, they have previously called them; if they don't find them, they weren't together. If there's a sighting, it's a paid random person, if there's not a sighting, they weren't together. 

They said words were important and the problem was that they never acknowledge one the other as boyfriend/girlfriend, but when they started talking about each other taking for granted people already knew they were a couple, the narrative changed and in order to look real they had to prove it with body language. Body language worked and they proved a lot of chemistry and affection (especially from Michael's behalf) but they keep being fake. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] this is so funny I can't even waste any more time reading some suff... 
Every single thing they do it's wrong according to few people, and it's always her fault. [emoji23]  even when he's the one who speaks about the other in lovely terms [emoji23]

Btw I keep saying it... She's the luckiest [emoji122][emoji76]


----------



## carmencrem

In loving memory of his lovely moustache [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

Was there ever any real report of Michael or AV shopping at Ikea? I only ask as I have seen the 'Ikea shopping trips' thing all across Twitter and tumblr blogs. I know myself and another London based member joked about it a while back but it was just a joke! Not gonna be camping outside Wembley branch or anything.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Was there ever any real report of Michael or AV shopping at Ikea? I only ask as I have seen the 'Ikea shopping trips' thing all across Twitter and tumblr blogs. I know myself and another London based member joked about it a while back but it was just a joke! Not gonna be camping outside Wembley branch or anything.



Haha no i dont think so, not yet at least! And not in London at least.. Maybe I've missed something tho [emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> This is looking at the issue too literally.  No, she's not "discussing" the relationship, but even people who think this is a real relationship should be able to recognize that there are some very careful information drops in this profile and in some others.   Note that I'm personally not criticizing her for doing this.  Even someone like Carey Mulligan, who cultivates a reputation for being private, got her friends to basically confirm/hint at her pregnancy to Vogue magazine.   I think that actors have the right to this kind of image management, especially when it's not harming anyone.  Michael does this as well, he just tends not to be called out/disliked for it as much.


Thanks for your opinions in this and following posts. I agree with you completely. Hollywood is a game of PR and carefully created images. I was pointing out Alicia talking about privacy every chance she gets until it is beneficial and profitable to talk about her relationship. Nothing wrong with it I guess, just another aspect of her chosen industry to work in.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Was there ever any real report of Michael or AV shopping at Ikea? I only ask as I have seen the 'Ikea shopping trips' thing all across Twitter and tumblr blogs. I know myself and another London based member joked about it a while back but it was just a joke! Not gonna be camping outside Wembley branch or anything.



Soon, very soon.


----------



## carmencrem

!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Tha
> 
> Thank you so much for this link! I printed two passes and will be going to see it! I never ever get to see movies before they release so this is quite exciting!


Pretty cool!! I hope you enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> How much control would AV or her team have over the contents of the article? There was so much focus on their relationship and since Alicia always talks about how she DOESN't want to talk about the relationship, do you think it is likely that she would have known that the article would talk about it so much?


 This right here. It is possible that she saw the finishing article and was ok with his name being mentioned. If privacy was so important, no way he would've been mentioned in her article


----------



## FassbenderLover

Now this is very interesting. (Link included)  http://t.umblr.com/redirect?z=http:...5NDJmMjIzM2I5YjEzNTlmZjc2ZDA3NyxwNGJtOWtDNQ==
*The Unbalanced Benefits of  Promoting a Film*





*Michael at the Montreal F1 race in 2013 
 I want to start off this essay by declaring two things upfront. First, I am a devoted Michael Fassbender fan, I stand 110% behind him now and in the future. He is my favorite actor, ever. His co-star in The Light Between The Oceans (TLBO), Alicia Vikander, is a good actress and I enjoy some of her work, and she has an incredible career ahead of her. I harbor no ill feelings towards her. With this all said, I feel the need to share my opinion about the marketing and PR for Michael and Alicia's film that will be opening on September 2.

Like many of Michael's fans, I have grown weary and frankly, quite bored with the public relations of their relationship in order for the studio to market and promote a film I'm going to see anyway because Michael is in it. I tire of doing a Google search for 'Michael Fassbender', only to have the results be 99% on his co-star Alicia. I'm not a fan of hers. Again, I like some of her work, I'm aware of her, but I'm not a fan of hers. When I do an Internet search on Michael Fassbender, the subject of this blog, I don't want to be referred to articles on her. There is a massive lack of balance in the promotional benefits of TLBO that has greatly benefited Alicia more than Michael. The film comes out in a month, and besides some fun promotional things Michael did last week here in the States, Michael will not be on any of the all important September issues of the few men's interests magazines that he could have been featured on. Alicia got the grandest cover of them all - September's Vanity Fair issue. And this cover is to complement the several other high profile magazine covers she has received this Spring/Summer. Landing on the cover of VF signals to the world that YOU have arrived in Hollywood and are pretty much being ordained Hollywood Royalty. Where is Michael's cover? Why couldn't they be on the cover together, you know, to promote their love story and love story movie? An opportunity was missed here and it's really annoying to me.*




*Michael will star as Tom in TLBO, out on September 2 
 Yes, Alicia's co-starring in Bourne with Matt Damon, and it's the #1 movie in the world at the moment. She won an Oscar, albeit in a fraudulent category, but she has won, after one nomination. Michael has worked his ass off for the past solid ten years plus and has produced work and high brow performances in those ten years than a dozen actors combined couldn't do. He presented a mesmerizing Steve Jobs and a heartbreaking MacBeth in one season. And yet, no Oscar (two nominations, one egregious snub), not even a hallow PR bought and sold Golden Globe to recognize his greatness. For this upcoming awards season, no matter how well received TLBO and Michael's performance may be, the Oscars will be in 'Let's make up for last year's PR fiasco' mode, and they will go out of their way to recognize someone else in the Best Actor category. Watch! Another way to measure how the publicity of their working relationship and acting together in TLBO has benefited Alicia, is to review their IMDB pages. In Michael's defense, he was down in Australia for nearly four months working on Alien Covenant in relative peace and away from prying paparazzi eyes. So he was not available for interviews and attend fun events to stay in the public's eye - he was working. He was able to help do some promotion for X-Men: Apocalypse, which went on to do well at the box office. Meanwhile, Alicia's **IMDB** as of this week has her in the holy top 10, while Michael is somewhere in the "top 500".

You mean to tell me that 499 celebrities have more visibility and PR awareness than Michael Fassbender? The rankings are skewed towards women (current 9 out of the top 10 are women), TV show stars, and celebrities currently in films that are playing in theaters.  So what I'm getting at is that if this were a legitimate working and otherwise whatever kind of relationship between Alicia and Michael, why isn't her higher PR profile and constant mentioning of Michael not giving him the PR visibility that he deserves? Something is strangely amiss and it doesn't sit right with me. Why? I don't think Michael has been happy with the way the publicity has been presented for TLBO. I've been following his career for almost ten years and I know when he is truly happy and comfortable when he's doing film promotions, and he's not at his peak form with this project. I'm confident he is proud of his work on TLBO and he will turn out another fantastic performance. But it's the behind the scenes PR relationship shenanigans that has been going on for nearly two years that is not working out so well. A man who is so easily identified as a jolly and happy go lucky honest guy when he is with the people and places he wants to be, seems to be very guarded, reserved, with a forced toothless smile when he's doing promotional work with his TLBO co-star. Oh, he puts in good enough effort to fool the sea of the gullible and blind, and he meets the minimum requirements that he is obligated to, but underneath all that, I sense that he's stressed out, disengaged, and I feel bad for him.*




*Michael as Callum in Assassin's Creed, out on December 21st 
 But, it's not all gloom and doom. Michael is a well respected, known actor of highly praised and enviable talent. As his promotion for Assassin's Creed begins, his IMDB rating will go higher. I've seen him in the top 30, so he'll be there again. Michael will be the guest of honor at this year's TIFF Soiree, a unique opportunity and honor for the truly talented who have a long, diverse and revered catalog of work to showcase and recognize. It is my hope that in the future, Michael does what is in his heart, and not by what he is being misguided into doing in order to promote a film. I have long believed that it is unnecessary to link two people together for PR. Just because their characters are in a relationship, doesn't mean the actors are a match in real life. The audience is more savvy than Hollywood thinks we are, and we don't need Michael Fassbender's desirability lured to us because he's supposedly attached to someone he supposedly fell in love with while making a movie. This film isn't Twilight marketed to tweens! Contrived showmances wear people down whose hearts aren't in it! I do understand the original purpose of this relationship, but it's well past its expiration date. When TLBO premieres at its only film festival date in Venice a few weeks from now, Michael will be there and surely will Alicia. This will be the perfect time for them to take red carpet pictures together for posterity. Surely Michael will be his usual professional self and put his best effort forward at this high profile event. I hope the film does well so that all of Michael's efforts behind and in front of the camera for this project were not in vain.

I see a very bright future ahead for Michael. Even though some of the stress and disappointments of the past almost two years can be one gigantic teaching moment for him, hopefully this just made him a stronger human being, and more determined to do things his way as his career progresses. I sense that Michael will be taking the bull by the horns and participating in activities, making films, and hanging out with people that make him truly happy, and his honest happiness makes me happy for him.*


----------



## carmencrem

Who is person apart from being the fan who asks for donations? She's a fan like another. This is not a relevant article coming from a spokesperson or a journalist. This is just a personal opinion, so it's not interesting for me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Who is person apart from being the fan who asks for donations? She's a fan like another. This is not a relevant article coming from a spokesperson or a journalist. This is just a personal opinion, so it's not interesting for me.



Exactly. She's just another butt hurt fan of Michael's who can't accept he's in a serious relationship. Who cares what she thinks? Smacks of delusions of grandeur methinks! LOL!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly. She's just another butt hurt fan of Michael's who can't accept he's in a serious relationship. Who cares what she thinks? Smacks of delusions of grandeur methinks! LOL!



Haha as if it was a serious article made by a journalist/magazine/whatever. A blog?! Haha why should it be interesting a random person's opinion? Ok so should I start linking blogs of friends who love them together and appreciation posts...? Why should I be interested in a (jealous lol) fan's opinion? It's okay, it's just like mine, yours.. Nothing true or false or whatever... Just an opinion. I hope Michael never reads it.. For her safety  Have I ever posted appreciation posts and blogs about them here? I don't think so. It's 100% irrelevant and btw it's not the link I was waiting for.. I was still waiting for the source about Austria/Australia, which is an old story now.. So.. It's gone but not forgotten


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol omg amazing


----------



## Allie28

Wow.  Just Wow.

Just when I think I've seen it all in this fandom.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Who is person apart from being the fan who asks for donations? She's a fan like another. This is not a relevant article coming from a spokesperson or a journalist. This is just a personal opinion, so it's not interesting for me.


I just wrote a big long reply...but I just deleted it...cos I realise there is a woman called Catherine Tate who can some it up way better than me.........


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> I just wrote a big long reply...but I just deleted it...cos I realise there is a woman called Catherine Tate who can some it up way better than me.........



Catherine Tate is the BOMB! In not at all related news, I'm watching Absolutely Fabulous for the first time. British comediennes are where it's at


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I just wrote a big long reply...but I just deleted it...cos I realise there is a woman called Catherine Tate who can some it up way better than me.........




Ahahahah I love You so much!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Catherine Tate is the BOMB! In not at all related news, I'm watching Absolutely Fabulous for the first time. British comediennes are where it's at



Ab Fab is the one. Never gets old.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly. She's just another butt hurt fan of Michael's who can't accept he's in a serious relationship. Who cares what she thinks? Smacks of delusions of grandeur methinks! LOL!


The misogynistic comments on this board also get very old. People are described as jealous, and/or worse, blah, blah, blah etc. if their opinions differ. There is also the overall misogyny where women are asked repeatedly to justify and validate their own opinions as if they could not come up with their opinions on their own. It's tiresome and unnecessary.


----------



## JetSetGo!

mchris55 said:


> The misogynistic comments on this board also get very old. People are described as jealous, and/or worse, blah, blah, blah etc. if their opinions differ. There is also the overall misogyny where women are asked repeatedly to justify and validate their own opinions as if they could not come up with their opinions on their own. It's tiresome and unnecessary.



It could be argued that many people's need to rip Alicia apart are misogynistic. 

Still, I ask you to please refrain from commenting on members and keep this thread about the celebs. Having to remind the members in this thread repeatedly is exhausting.


----------



## Just Askin

Women are asked not to keep spewing crap about AV. You don't like her fine. You don't believe they are in a relationship fine. But please, same comments every time we post a new article, pic or interview about Michael that includes her, out some members come. Why not just skip past them. Why insist on making the thread so unpleasant just because things aren't how you want them.


----------



## carmencrem

JetSetGo! said:


> It could be argued that many people's need to rip Alicia apart are misogynistic.



[emoji122][emoji57][emoji1316]


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Wow.  Just Wow.
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all in this fandom.


ikr. lol. People have different opinions and I value some more than others. Hers is definitely not one of them. She lost all her "credibility" when she asks Michael's fans for money to help her personal stuff. It's laughable that she has money to go to TIFF for Michael's talk while saying she doesn't have enough money for her to move to CA. And please, she is no where near to be "the spoke person" for fassy fandom, no matter how much she wants to act like.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> ikr. lol. People have different opinions and I value some more than others. Hers is definitely not one of them. She lost all her "credibility" when she asks Michael's fans for money to help her personal stuff. It's laughable that she has money to go to TIFF for Michael's talk while saying she doesn't have enough money for her to move to CA. And please, she is no where near to be "the spoke person" for fassy fandom, no matter how much she wants to act like.



She is definitely not his spoke person, just take a look at her blog[emoji23]


----------



## Allie28

JetSetGo! said:


> It could be argued that many people's need to rip Alicia apart are misogynistic.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> ikr. lol. People have different opinions and I value some more than others. Hers is definitely not one of them. She lost all her "credibility" when she asks Michael's fans for money to help her personal stuff. It's laughable that she has money to go to TIFF for Michael's talk while saying she doesn't have enough money for her to move to CA. And please, she is no where near to be "the spoke person" for fassy fandom, no matter how much she wants to act like.





Her true colors are shining through.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> ikr. lol. People have different opinions and I value some more than others. Hers is definitely not one of them. She lost all her "credibility" when she asks Michael's fans for money to help her personal stuff. It's laughable that she has money to go to TIFF for Michael's talk while saying she doesn't have enough money for her to move to CA. And please, she is no where near to be "the spoke person" for fassy fandom, no matter how much she wants to act like.


I work with kids who have never been on a holiday 10 miles from where they live. This woman has just come back from a trip to Europe. She shopped in shops that I have to seriously think twice about. Good for her. She wants to make a big move, good for her. She has the front to ask the public to fund it, not so good but her life principles not mine. What gets me is using Michael Fassbenders name like he some how validates it. I believe Fassbender would be disgusted.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I know work with kids who have never been on a holiday 10 miles from where they live. This woman has just come back from a trip to Europe. She shopped in shops that I have to seriously think twice about. Good for her. She wants to make a big move, good for her. She has the front to ask the public to fund it, not so good but her life principles not mine. What gets me is using Michael Fassbenders name like he some how validates it. I believe Fassbender would be disgusted.



He surely would.... Omg I can't imagine Michael reading that blog [emoji85]


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> I ask you to please refrain from commenting on members and keep this thread about the celebs. Having to remind the members in this thread repeatedly is exhausting.



This applies to all members in this thread. Let's keep it about MF not each other.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> I work with kids who have never been on a holiday 10 miles from where they live. This woman has just come back from a trip to Europe. She shopped in shops that I have to seriously think twice about. Good for her. She wants to make a big move, good for her. She has the front to ask the public to fund it, not so good but her life principles not mine. What gets me is using Michael Fassbenders name like he some how validates it. I believe Fassbender would be disgusted.



Yep.  Using his name to scam people out of their money would thoroughly disgust him as well as slandering his girlfriend and acting as if he approves of both.

Here is poor lost Michael just praying for the day his evil gf frees him from the cage she's locked him in for 2 years....


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Women are asked not to keep spewing crap about AV. You don't like her fine. You don't believe they are in a relationship fine. But please, same comments every time we post a new article, pic or interview about Michael that includes her, out some members come. Why not just skip past them. Why insist on making the thread so unpleasant just because things aren't how you want them.


I have the right to comment as I chose as long as I stay within the guidelines.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Yep.  Using his name to scam people out of their money would thoroughly disgust him as well as slandering his girlfriend and acting as if he approves of both.
> 
> Here is poor lost Michael just praying for the day his evil gf frees him from the cage she's locked him in for 2 years....



Desperation in his eyes


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm. I need to ask a mod a question, if its possible


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yep.  Using his name to scam people out of their money would thoroughly disgust him as well as slandering his girlfriend and acting as if he approves of both.
> 
> Here is poor lost Michael just praying for the day his evil gf frees him from the cage she's locked him in for 2 years....



Lovely gifs Allie! They perfectly illustrate how happy Michael is with his girlfriend - don't think I've ever seen him look so happy as he has since finding love with Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Desperation in his eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430028
> View attachment 3430030
> View attachment 3430031



Has there ever been a sadder individual?  I mean the way he kisses her and looks at her and smiles just screams sadness.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Has there ever been a sadder individual?  I mean the way he kisses her and looks at her and smiles just screams sadness.



He's actually a robot. [emoji880] [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> He's actually a robot. [emoji880] [emoji23][emoji23]


Conveniently so is she


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Conveniently so is she



Well, Ava and David8.. [emoji57]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I don't even remember when and where I found it. Lol ages ago


----------



## Just Askin

Eden Lake. Good or bad ? Reflection on some parts of society, too far fetched or too tame? Leading Ladies performance? Fassbenders performance? The kids ? Does it have different deph depending on what part of the world you are from? Glorified blood fest or poignant reflection on where some kids today are heading if left unchecked?


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Well, Ava and David8.. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even remember when and where I found it. Lol ages ago


Would they need extra lubrication if they got together?


----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> Conveniently so is she



LMAO!


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Eden Lake. Good or bad ? Reflection on some parts of society, too far fetched or too tame? Leading Ladies performance? Fassbenders performance? The kids ? Does it have different deph depending on what part of the world you are from? Glorified blood fest or poignant reflection on where some kids today are heading if left unchecked?


Good. Scary.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Would they need extra lubrication if they got together?


Gross.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Eden Lake. Good or bad ? Reflection on some parts of society, too far fetched or too tame? Leading Ladies performance? Fassbenders performance? The kids ? Does it have different deph depending on what part of the world you are from? Glorified blood fest or poignant reflection on where some kids today are heading if left unchecked?



Saw it just once. And it was enough. Not because it was a "bad" movie, but very hard to digest for me. Blood, much blood. Too much blood [emoji85] poor Michael. 
I don't think it's a real reflection on some parts of society.. I mean, yes, could be, but it's a bit exaggerated.. I still don't consider EL a "bad" movie (way better than Jonah Hex!) but not my movie. I couldn't watch it another time, tbh.. Not now at least.. Some parts are very good, especially in the first 20-30 minutes, then it becomes a bit.. Too much for me.. But it's a matter of tastes. He's surely beautiful and everything. kelly R is s good actress IMO but I just saw 3 movies with her..not bad!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Eden Lake. Good or bad ? Reflection on some parts of society, too far fetched or too tame? Leading Ladies performance? Fassbenders performance? The kids ? Does it have different deph depending on what part of the world you are from? Glorified blood fest or poignant reflection on where some kids today are heading if left unchecked?



Eden Lake was a film I found very interesting and it's well acted. It does portray "feral youth" in a very scary way. I watched as much of it as I could but it reached a point where the violence was just too much for me to deal with....


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Gross.


Why? Makes sense to me.
http://robotsforroboticists.com/lubrication-oil-grease/


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Why? Makes sense to me.
> http://robotsforroboticists.com/lubrication-oil-grease/



I'm dying[emoji23]


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Eden Lake. Good or bad ? Reflection on some parts of society, too far fetched or too tame? Leading Ladies performance? Fassbenders performance? The kids ? Does it have different deph depending on what part of the world you are from? Glorified blood fest or poignant reflection on where some kids today are heading if left unchecked?



Eden Lake was one film of his I just couldn't bring myself to watch (and I even suffered through Jonah hex!).  My friend watched it and told me she could barely get through it so she knew I wouldn't be able to, lol.  I can't handle violent films and watching Fass get tortured wouldn't be entertaining for me.  But admittedly, I'm a wimp.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Eden Lake. Good or bad ? Reflection on some parts of society, too far fetched or too tame? Leading Ladies performance? Fassbenders performance? The kids ? Does it have different deph depending on what part of the world you are from? Glorified blood fest or poignant reflection on where some kids today are heading if left unchecked?


Eden Lake is a really interesting film to me. It's like someone smashed a thoughtful meditation on classism a la Fish Tank with a torture-porn movie like Hostel and the pieces don't go together quite right. I may have missed some nuance of the class commentary because I'm from the US not UK but the end did seem farfetched and a little bit of overkill (hahaha see what I did there?).


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Eden Lake was one film of his I just couldn't bring myself to watch (and I even suffered through Jonah hex!).  My friend watched it and told me she could barely get through it so she knew I wouldn't be able to, lol.  I can't handle violent films and watching Fass get tortured wouldn't be entertaining for me.  But admittedly, I'm a wimp.



I suffered quite much for the whole time.. Yeah.. But I think that movie was somehow underrated


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Why? Makes sense to me.
> http://robotsforroboticists.com/lubrication-oil-grease/


I primarily tend to think of fluids in the context of myself or something important to me.


----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> Eden Lake is a really interesting film to me. It's like someone smashed a thoughtful meditation on classism a la Fish Tank with a torture-porn movie like Hostel and the pieces don't go together quite right. I may have missed some nuance of the class commentary because I'm from the US not UK but the end did seem farfetched and a little bit of overkill (hahaha see what I did there?).



I think I just enjoyed your review way more than I would the film!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I suffered quite much for the whole time.. Yeah.. But I think that movie was somehow underrated



IA - the film does focus on some pertinent issues especially for those of us in the UK who regularly see the tabloid headlines about youth running amok!! It was just the violence and torture that I couldn't stomach... The first half is very watchable though and focuses on a love story ... So I guess it depends how strong a stomach you have for blood and torture....


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I primarily tend to think of fluids in the context of myself or something important to me.


Not sure how to respond to that. But I wasn't having a dig just having a joke.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> IA - the film does focus on some pertinent issues especially for those of us in the UK who regularly see the tabloid headlines about youth running amok!! It was just the violence and torture that I couldn't stomach... The first half is very watchable though and focuses on a love story ... So I guess it depends how strong a stomach you have for blood and torture....



Yeah that's it... I found it difficult to watch, I can't deal with blood and violence.. Btw yes, it's a realistic story shown in a sort of exaggerated way, maybe.. Too rough. But it's the roughness the aspect which gives sense to the movie, so I don't complain


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Not sure how to respond to that. But I wasn't having a dig just having a joke.


did it sound incredibly suggestive to anyone else or just me because i have the maturity of a 12-year-old?


----------



## carmencrem

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2016/08/03/the-light-between-oceans-soundtrack-details/ This. I'm so glad the soundtrack is by Alexandre Desplat. Good sign. He's the best ever for me. Check him out. Genius. [emoji57][emoji122]


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> Tha
> 
> Thank you so much for this link! I printed two passes and will be going to see it! I never ever get to see movies before they release so this is quite exciting!



Super cool. Glad for you! Please, do not spoil the movie here! Please [emoji1317] I'm seeing it on sept 1st so pls pls pls don't spoil it [emoji1317]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> IA - the film does focus on some pertinent issues especially for those of us in the UK who regularly see the tabloid headlines about youth running amok!! It was just the violence and torture that I couldn't stomach... The first half is very watchable though and focuses on a love story ... So I guess it depends how strong a stomach you have for blood and torture....


To me the ending suggested that lower-income, what some would consider economically-disenfranchised families, have a hatred of outsiders and contempt for society at large that is generational--which implies an unbreakable cycle of violence. Which, while perhaps not untrue in a _handful _of cases, hopefully, is still a hella depressing message.


----------



## Just Askin

Think I had a bit of a mix of some of the above. To me the first half was all calm and normal life to highlight how dark the second half was. Two sides of society that actually exist in Britain today. Ok, the blood and torture was overly exaggerated to make its point but I feel the sentiment was sadly recogniseable. Trying to reason with them on the beach because that's what you do in his world. No respect or boundaries is their world. Glad the violence was too much for some, not desensitised yet then lol. Thought KR was the worst part of the film (just this film I'm talking about). Really felt she was on a different film most of the time. Fassbender obviously had no control on set at this point in his career and went with the flow. His character felt real.Thought the kids were shockingly good considering the intensity of the material. Think the end was farfetched but for good purpose. Maybe social wake up call. Thanks for the response. This film still gets me. Watched it few times and it left me thinking.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> I primarily tend to think of fluids in the context of myself or something important to me.


 Huh?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Think I had a bit of a mix of some of the above. To me the first half was all calm and normal life to highlight how dark the second half was. Two sides of society that actually exist in Britain today. Ok, the blood and torture was overly exaggerated to make its point but I feel the sentiment was sadly recogniseable. Trying to reason with them on the beach because that's what you do in his world. No respect or boundaries is their world. Glad the violence was too much for some, not desensitised yet then lol. Thought KR was the worst part of the film (just this film I'm talking about). Really felt she was on a different film most of the time. Fassbender obviously had no control on set at this point in his career and went with the flow. His character felt real.Thought the kids were shockingly good considering the intensity of the material. Think the end was farfetched but for good purpose. Maybe social wake up call. Thanks for the response. This film still gets me. Watched it few times and it left me thinking.



The film definitely has a worthwhile message and was largely well acted. Yes the kids were good - two of them are making names for themselves now as adults - Jack O'Connell ( in Tulip Fever with Alicia!) and Thomas Turgoose. The kids thought Michael was great - he treated them to a day out at Thorpe Park [emoji2]


----------



## Just Askin

T


pearlyqueen said:


> The film definitely has a worthwhile message and was largely well acted. Yes the kids were good - two of them are making names for themselves now as adults - Jack O'Connell ( in Tulip Fever with Alicia!) and Thomas Turgoose. The kids thought Michael was great - he treated them to a day out at Thorpe Park [emoji2]


The good ones will always rise to the top. 
Was that said in an interview, about the kids and Thorpe park?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Think I had a bit of a mix of some of the above. To me the first half was all calm and normal life to highlight how dark the second half was. Two sides of society that actually exist in Britain today. Ok, the blood and torture was overly exaggerated to make its point but I feel the sentiment was sadly recogniseable. Trying to reason with them on the beach because that's what you do in his world. No respect or boundaries is their world. Glad the violence was too much for some, not desensitised yet then lol. Thought KR was the worst part of the film (just this film I'm talking about). Really felt she was on a different film most of the time. Fassbender obviously had no control on set at this point in his career and went with the flow. His character felt real.Thought the kids were shockingly good considering the intensity of the material. Think the end was farfetched but for good purpose. Maybe social wake up call. Thanks for the response. This film still gets me. Watched it few times and it left me thinking.


That was fun, ask more serious movie questions!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> That was fun, ask more serious movie questions!


Lol...er...hang on ...Need tea..meanwhile..Thought this was decent..
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/oct/29/eden-lake-the-film-that-frightened-me-most


----------



## Just Askin

Not a direct film question but how much do you allow film critics views to influence you? If they say rubbish do you ever think "I won't bother then"? Ok so most of us will watch Fassbender put sugar in his coffee and think it a classic but other films. Ever put off watching something because critics hated it only to then watch and really like it?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> T
> 
> The good ones will always rise to the top.
> Was that said in an interview, about the kids and Thorpe park?



Yes - in an interview somewhere.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Not a direct film question but how much do you allow film critics views to influence you? If they say rubbish do you ever think "I won't bother then"? Ok so most of us will watch Fassbender put sugar in his coffee and think it a classic but other films. Ever put off watching something because critics hated it only to then watch and really like it?



As I told another time here, "If you believe the good ones, you should believes the bad ones too", as Michael said. IA with him. 
Sometimes I do read film critics of they're made by some critic I like, but most of the time I don't. I don't really care about what other people think about a movie, I don't want to know it before I can see it with my eyes.. 
Ex: 90% of the critics said Cassandra's Dream by Woody Allen was a bad movie. I LOVED IT! And I saw it before reading the critics. I still find it one of his best movies. 
If you read film critics you should do it wisely or do it after your personal approach to the movie. I mean... Read them after you've seen it, it's better.
If you read them before seeing the film it may affect your opinion and it's not good, since critics are mainly based on personal tastes and then on other aspects. 
I remember I read a very bad review of Macbeth before seeing it: I was at the cinema and I was holding this paper in my hands, criticising the movie. I watched it. I loved it.
Btw, to be honest with you, I tend to avoid critics, I just read the major ones if I'm in the right mood. I love to know what people think about the movies I'm longing to see, but I don't like it when they kinda persuade me the movie is not good or something, so it's a 50/50.


----------



## JaneWT

Well, that wasn't a very pleasant experience, reading through a lot of today's pages!  Thanks, Just Askin, for posing a film question

Eden Lake.  I found some of the plot devices too ridiculous, and I found myself screaming at the onscreen couple "Just leave!  You wouldn't stay there in real life!".

I didn't think Michael's chemistry with Kelly Reilly very strong at all, although I read somewhere that the director tried to give as little away about the couple as possible, so that they could become an everyman's couple - much easier to project our own fears on to.  Perhaps I just felt a sense of disconnection.

The kids and their attitudes I found scarily realistic, at least up to the point where the violence came in.  I found the violence too strong, personally, although I thought Michael did a great job of conveying intense pain, especially in the hut in the submerged water.

Overall, I wouldn't say I enjoyed the film, but it is definitely a worthwhile British thriller.


----------



## JaneWT

..


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Not a direct film question but how much do you allow film critics views to influence you?


If there's a general consensus amongst critics that a film is bad, I admit that I would think twice about paying money to see it in the cinema.  However, there are one or two critics whose opinions I really value, so if most of them were saying 'Nay' and one of my favoured critics was saying 'Yay', then I'd take notice of that one-in-ten.

I loved "Eyes Wide Shut" and still do, but I think most critics hate that.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Not a direct film question but how much do you allow film critics views to influence you? If they say rubbish do you ever think "I won't bother then"? Ok so most of us will watch Fassbender put sugar in his coffee and think it a classic but other films. Ever put off watching something because critics hated it only to then watch and really like it?



It depends.  If I really want to see a film I will regardless of any critic or review.  Especially since I don't always agree with critics.  If it's a film I'm on the fence about and it's universally blasted by critics I'll probably save my money.  The biggest influences are my family and friends.  If they see a film and tell me it stank and I would hate it, that would influence me way more than any critic.

The exception being Michael Fassbender films.  I will see them no matter what anyone says.  

Except Eden Lake.


----------



## Just Askin

I'm realising that I watch films for the actors first. Friends and Family recommendations next I think. More recently directors, writers etc. Don't think  I've ever listened to critics. If F&F say it's rubbish I have held off for the DVD release but will watch it. Book adaptations are a biggie for me regardless of who says what. If I've enjoyed the book I will definitely check out the film. Just looking at what everyone got from Eden Lake is telling.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I'm realising that I watch films for the actors first. Friends and Family recommendations next I think. More recently directors, writers etc. Don't think  I've ever listened to critics. If F&F say it's rubbish I have held off for the DVD release but will watch it. Book adaptations are a biggie for me regardless of who says what. If I've enjoyed the book I will definitely check out the film. Just looking at what everyone got from Eden Lake is telling.



Same.
When I like an actor I watch his/her movies and this is the easiest way to make me watch a movie. The cast is important for me. 
If it's an adaptation of a book I loved I always watch it (The house of the spirits, Ask the dust, TLBO..). Sometimes it's good, sometimes less, but I'm not that kind of person who tends to say "the book was better". Not always. I separate cinema from literature, I know it's impossible to be 100% loyal to a book and I respect and appreciate clever adaptations. I was a bit disappointed by Ask The Dust, which is amazing until the very end, when they completely change the female charachter's feelings. Let's stop here with spoilers  

Re advices from friends and family... I tend to take my mothers advice cause we have similar tastes but not my father's and not my friend's. Maybe I check out the trailer, cast and plot and then I decide.. 

If there is Michael in it, that movie has my attention, but it doesn't mean I always like them... I didn't like Jonah Hex, I could hardly finish it, I didn't like very very much Eden Lake (but for other reasons: blood), and I'm still doubtful about the Counselor but in the end I can't say I didn't like it, there were some good parts and his acting was amazing.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Except Eden Lake.


A gift.
Sorry to bring this down to base level.....
But he is just sooooo pretty...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> A gift.
> Sorry to bring this down to base level.....
> But he us just sooooo pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430320
> View attachment 3430321
> View attachment 3430322
> View attachment 3430323
> View attachment 3430324



LMAO THE FIRST GIF SO CUTE!![emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Superstardom is possible with new actors. Jennifer Lawrence is a prime example. I think Brie can make it too with her high profile roles coming up. Alicia doesnt have what it takes to be a superstar. She is a good actor and I think she is quite content with that. I could be wrong about that.


Lawrence has yet to prove that she can sell a movie without a franchise attached to her name. Passengers is her big test (same for Pratt). Larson is the new Captain Marvel but people are going to see the new Marvel movie,not the new Larson's movie. Nothing indicates that she will be a BO draw. Evans is Captain America but I wouldn't call him a star.Movie stars are people like DiCaprio,Cruise (he has some flops in US but he's usually a BO draw overseas),Damon,Pitt and Jolie. Judging by her acting references,I think she's more interested in  quality  projects,mixing mainstream and indie stuff like many other actors.



mchris55 said:


> Umm, Margot Robbie is known. She was in this little film called WOWS with an actor you may be familiar with, Leo DiCaprio. To compare the two actresses reminds me of when Macbeth and Tulip Fever were being put in the same sentence.


I'm comparing Oscar winner Vikander who is promoting Jason Bourne and TLBO with Margot Robbie who was in the WOWS three years ago and she didn't even have this great,iconic role.. It's funny how she wasn't even the "it girl" of that awards season because Lupita was everywhere. According to everyone this is/was going to be her big,breakout year.  In this  thread Vikander and Robbie can't be put in the same sentence. If Vikander is not "known",I don't see why people should know Robbie/recognize her face _and _remember her name.. She was on the VF cover simply because she was promoting Suicide Squad. It's the same reason why Vikander got her covers.
And yes,Macbeth and TF are actually comparable. Fassbender and Vikander are the lead actors and,according to a certain someone,Harvey is still planting stories  to promote his "powerful couple"  But he dumped Macbeth and he's currently dumping Tulip Fever for the same reasons (financial issues,he doesn't know what to do with them,he had/has other priorities) ,even if TF is more accessible than Macbeth.





mollie12 said:


> This is somewhat true as far as ladling out basic facts/soundbites.  But take a look at the clusterfuck surrounding the recent Vanity Fair profile of Margot Robbie.  She thought the interview was odd, but had no idea what the actual written piece was going to come out like and was quite surprised by the firestorm it caused.  Or MF's interview with Camilla Long.  Journalists are completely capable of putting a spin on an interview that the subject might have no idea is coming or may not have anything do with how the actual conversation was perceived by them.


This. Fans have this misconception that actors approve everything..  I've read many,many interviews that would have never been approved. Alicia had some bad experiences last year. I've read things in  Michael's  interviews that would have never been approved by him or his publicist.




mollie12 said:


> On the one hand, she can't stop a reporter speculating that she's wearing her boyfriend's shirt.  On the other hand, she or someone on her team had to inform the reporter that she was skyping from her boyfriend's house.  That's not necessary information.  For all that the journalist knew, she could have been Skyping from anywhere.  These bits of info are frequently dropped in her features.  That she visited him on the set of Steve Jobs.  That she visited him on The Snowman.  That she rode on the back of his motorcycle to Barcelona.  These are good examples of dropping "privacy".


That story about Barcelona was mentioned by Ghesquiére who met them there. We don't know if these bits came up when her publicist contacted the journalist/when the journalist contacted her or if they came up in their conversations. For example,I remember that she was promoting TMFU and a journalist called her while she was in Costa Rica. The journalist obviously mentioned that she was there but she didn't say that she was on vacation with him and Alicia didn't say anything,of course. The fact that he was with her was confirmed by a twitter sighting at the airport that only those who follow this kind of stuff may possibly know. It's possible that the journalist assumed that she was skyping from his house when she said that she was in Sydney. It's more likely that it came up while she was talking with him. And I don't see any problem with it (I know that you're not criticizing her). We usually read a small portion of what is the real conversation with a journalist. It's possible that Alicia mentioned her trip in Norway (even without mentioning him) when she spent several hours with the Vogue UK journalist.  As I've already said,it's not really a  problem. Outside of his fandom,no one really cares..  The fact that they're dating is not some kind of new info and journalists are going to mention it in any case.



> But I do think it's basically impossible to do an interview promoting TLBO without featuring Fassbender/Cianfrance (interesting question though: why is Rachel Weisz completely absent everywhere?), and since this is a romantic melodrama in which they have virtually no other scene partners, it would be silly to expect that they wouldn't be asked or respond to questions about chemistry and the way they worked through scenes. Cianfrance comparing them to Pippen and Jordan isn't any different from Steve McQueen comparing MF and Carey Mulligan to Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers.  Vikander talking about MF asking for notes is work-ethic based, not relationship based and not much different from many other actors have talked about how he develops rapport on set.
> 
> It's mostly the reporter who's putting a romantic spin on everything and filling in the gaps.  "The gorgeous, smart, and wildly talented Vikander meets her on-screen husband, the gorgeous, smart, and wildly talented Fassbender. Is it any surprise what developed?" "It was little surprise to Cianfrance to see his two co-stars falling in love." "The real feelings invariably intensified the fictional romance. "  All of this is speculation and and in fact, Cianfrance never actually says anything about a real relationship--he just said they were supportive and had great chemistry.  It's possible AV didn't know that the reporter would spin it this way, but honestly, it works to everyone's promotional benefit that she did.


This. This last interview doesn't contain anything new. I don't understand why it's suddenly a problem for some people. The romantic spin was obviously put by the journalist because it's how they work. And while it's true that the reporter is working the romantic angle,it's also true that the part about TLBO is more about their partnership on set  than their relationship. There's also a long part about her career that some people should read..



kashlo said:


> She spends more of her energy talking about being private than she does at actually trying to be private. I mean, fair game because she wants to put across a certain image but it does come across as very fake. Not unexpected from a celeb though.


If a NYT writer says that Vikander ignored her questions,I believe it. If another journalist remarks that she doesn't want to talk about her private life,I believe it. If he/she wants to add stuff that can easily be found googling them,I don't see how Vikander or her team can control it,as mollie has explained. In his Elle profile,it was mentioned that they were dating even if he didn't talk about his personal life. Was Fassbender name-dropping Vikander? Honestly,I think that some people really believe that her publicist calls journalists asking things like "I want three,four Fassbender mentions.. "



kashlo said:


> Another example is her talking about them writing their speeches together and playing Yahtzee on the way to Palm Springs. Earlier when I said Michael doesn't do it much, this is partly what I was talking about. We hear most of these tidbits from her side and rarely from him. If ever. His behaviour seems opposite. E.g his behaviour at XMA Sydney premiere was very strange.
> 
> Yeah I don't think any of us expected them to not mention Fassbender or anyone else. It's just that the real life romance thing seems so exaggerated and I wondered how big a part she and her team played in that.
> 
> You do pose a good question though. Weisz is nowhere to be seen.


Pete Hammond explicitly said that they were at the same table and Vikander told that story talking with him /other people. But apparently,she's not free to talk about whatever she wants,even when she's dining..
And why it's always "Vikander and her people"..  I'm pretty sure that Michael and his publicist are perfectly fine  with this "romantic spin"..


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Thanks for your opinions in this and following posts. I agree with you completely. Hollywood is a game of PR and carefully created images. I was pointing out Alicia talking about privacy every chance she gets until it is beneficial and profitable to talk about her relationship. Nothing wrong with it I guess, just another aspect of her chosen industry to work in.


I still want to understand how it's _beneficial_  to _talk _about their relationship.. In response to your post about her past Oscar campaign and a possible  (unlikely) campaign for TLBO,I don't see how their relationship had some kind of effect on her narrative.. She won because she had two critically acclaimed performances in contention. They have done very little in terms of PR during those months,and when she won most people didn't even know they were dating. Journalists who cover the AS didn't know they were still dating. I don't see why Academy voters should be interested in their relationship.. it's just ridiculous. Talking about TLBO,a romantic angle can be beneficial for her _and _for him in terms of promotion but it doesn't add anything to a possible Oscar narrative. It's not like Redmayne and his transformative role,Portman who was really dancing.
Anyway,this is worth reposting (Lainey gossip):


> Michael Fassbender, like Benedict Cumberbatch and Tom Hiddleston, is internet famous. He’s fangirl famous. He’s not legit famous. He’s not Leo D. He’s not Johnny Depp. He’s not Justin Timberlake. So to say that Alicia is Amber Heard or Jessica Biel is kinda… well…is doesn’t make sense. There’s nothing he can give her. He can barely give it to himself!
> I enjoyed them last night. Mostly because he was in great spirits – the Moet probably helped – and every time they cut to him he looked like he was having a good time.


This is what people think in the real world. I always see people being amused by the thought that she is _using _him for PR when his fans comment about it.

Also (I'm talking about the last comments in general),in every fandom there's a particular narrative. The woman is the evil puppeteer and the man is the hopeless,naive victim.  If Alicia says they were happy to sit together at the Oscars,which is some kind of irrelevant info,and other 20 articles talk about it,it's indirect media exposure for him.. It's not bad PR. And I'm sure he's perfectly fine with it.

TLBO promotion: I've never seen Fassbender being uncomfortable. Like other people,I was surprised to see them so relaxed because this is a different situation for them. There's a reason why they asked to avoid personal questions. I don't understand why people continue to compare their interviews with his other promotional interviews. It's evident  that some people believe  what they want to believe. Let's see if he's interviewed by some magazines for TLBO.. What is sure  is that Vikander has been promoting Jason Bourne for weeks. I don't understand the logic behind the comparisons.  Michael has been filming for months and he doesn't have anything to promote. It's simply  _obvious_ that Vikander is getting  more exposure.. And it's obvious why Alicia Vikander has got more exposure over the past 18 months. Testament of Youth premiered at the LFF in October 2014. She has been doing promotion since January 2015 for the UK and US releases of two movies (EM,TOY). Those movies were followed by TMFU backed by Warner Bros,TDG and everything related to Focus' Oscar campaign.  Michael has barely promoted  Steve Jobs. These comparisons are nonsensical,honestly. As I've already said,I'm pretty sure he's fine  if Vikander has a VF cover story and promotes TLBO giving him the possibility to use other magazines to promote AC..  AC can't be promoted by Vikander.  I've (valid) reasons to believe that some people  have a distorted image of this "fauxmance".. and I'm not even talking about the fact that there's planty of evidence about them spending their personal time together,unless people think that they're hanging out hoping that someone posts something on twitter and fb.  But I don't really care,honestly..  Talking about real misogyny, I'm more disturbed by the amount of idiotic,nauseatimg garbage that Vikander receives on a daily basis.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> If a NYT writer says that Vikander ignored her questions,I believe it. If another journalist remarks that she doesn't want to talk about her private life,I believe it. If he/she wants to add stuff that can easily be found googling them,I don't see how Vikander or her team can control it,as mollie has explained. In his Elle profile,it was mentioned that they were dating even if he didn't talk about his personal life. Was Fassbender name-dropping Vikander? Honestly,I think that some people really believe that her publicist calls journalists asking things like "I want three,four Fassbender mentions.. "
> 
> 
> Pete Hammond explicitly said that they were at the same table and Vikander told that story talking with him /other people. But apparently,she's not free to talk about whatever she wants,even when she's dining..
> And why it's always "Vikander and her people"..  I'm pretty sure that Michael and his publicist are perfectly fine  with this "romantic spin"..



I don't think Michael is exactly an innocent party in all this and I do think he is fine with this. But I gave examples of her because, like I said earlier, these tidbits mostly seem to come from her. Why do we never or rarely hear these things from Michael?


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> I don't think Michael is exactly an innocent party in all this and I do think he is fine with this. But I gave examples of her because, like I said earlier, these tidbits mostly seem to come from her. Why do we never or rarely hear these things from Michael?


 Because he's a very private person. If he's serious about someone he'd say so and leave it at that. It is something to consider how he hasn't even said he's with her, cuz honestly, I don't think its serious at all. From the time that article came out saying they're "casually dating" I don't think that's changed. He likes being under the radar thats why he's not seen for weeks at a time. He's not gonna say "Im a private person" then in an interview he's dropping hints about any aspect of the relationship. He'll have no problem saying he don't want to talk about it, unlike the other party. But like you say, he's not innocent in this, he did sign on for this so has to deal with her using him for publicity


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> A gift.
> Sorry to bring this down to base level.....
> But he is just sooooo pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430320
> View attachment 3430321
> View attachment 3430322
> View attachment 3430323
> View attachment 3430324



Ok. So maybe I'd watch til the kids show up...


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Ok. So maybe I'd watch til the kids show up...



It's the best thing you can do if you know your heart can't stand blood and tortures.. I couldn't sleep the night I saw it, but I know it's me: I'm too sensitive.. Always.. I foud it difficult to watch him suffer that much in Hunger too. Probably even more since the story was true. His struggle was partially real, he really starved himself. Extreme actors are the best, tho..


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.scifinow.co.uk/news/assassins-creed-movie-has-a-very-old-school-feel/


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> That story about Barcelona was mentioned by Ghesquiére who met them there. We don't know if these bits came up when her publicist contacted the journalist/when the journalist contacted her or if they came up in their conversations. For example,I remember that she was promoting TMFU and a journalist called her while she was in Costa Rica. The journalist obviously mentioned that she was there but she didn't say that she was on vacation with him and Alicia didn't say anything,of course. The fact that he was with her was confirmed by a twitter sighting at the airport that only those who follow this kind of stuff may possibly know. It's possible that the journalist assumed that she was skyping from his house when she said that she was in Sydney. It's more likely that it came up while she was talking with him. And I don't see any problem with it (I know that you're not criticizing her). We usually read a small portion of what is the real conversation with a journalist. It's possible that Alicia mentioned her trip in Norway (even without mentioning him) when she spent several hours with the Vogue UK journalist.  As I've already said,it's not really a  problem. Outside of his fandom,no one really cares..  The fact that they're dating is not some kind of new info and journalists are going to mention it in any case.
> 
> This. This last interview doesn't contain anything new. I don't understand why it's suddenly a problem for some people. The romantic spin was obviously put by the journalist because it's how they work. And while it's true that the reporter is working the romantic angle,it's also true that the part about TLBO is more about their partnership on set  than their relationship. There's also a long part about her career that some people should read..
> 
> If a NYT writer says that Vikander ignored her questions,I believe it. If another journalist remarks that she doesn't want to talk about her private life,I believe it. If he/she wants to add stuff that can easily be found googling them,I don't see how Vikander or her team can control it,as mollie has explained. *In his Elle profile,it was mentioned that they were dating even if he didn't talk about his personal life. Was Fassbender name-dropping Vikander?* Honestly,I think that some people really believe that her publicist calls journalists asking things like "I want three,four Fassbender mentions.. "
> 
> *Pete Hammond explicitly said that they were at the same table and Vikander told that story talking with him /other people. But apparently,she's not free to talk about whatever she wants,even when she's dining..And why it's always "Vikander and her people".*.  I'm pretty sure that Michael and his publicist are perfectly fine  with this "romantic spin"..



I co-sign your whole post but especially what I quoted.  And imo, it's always "Vikander and her people" because the woman is always the villian in these scenarios, especially when she's dating fans internet boyfriend.  Talk about misogyny...


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I co-sign your whole post but especially what I quoted.  And imo, it's always "Vikander and her people" because the woman is always the villian in these scenarios, especially when she's dating fans internet boyfriend.  Talk about misogyny...



It's a common narrative, in almost every fandom.. Nothing new, it's routine.. [emoji57] since the Beatles' times..!


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I still want to understand how it's _beneficial_  to _talk _about their relationship.. In response to your post about her past Oscar campaign and a possible  (unlikely) campaign for TLBO,I don't see how their relationship had some kind of effect on her narrative.. She won because she had two critically acclaimed performances in contention. They have done very little in terms of PR during those months,and when she won most people didn't even know they were dating. Journalists who cover the AS didn't know they were still dating. I don't see why Academy voters should be interested in their relationship.. it's just ridiculous. Talking about TLBO,a romantic angle can be beneficial for her _and _for him in terms of promotion but it doesn't add anything to a possible Oscar narrative. It's not like Redmayne and his transformative role,Portman who was really dancing.
> Anyway,this is worth reposting (Lainey gossip):
> 
> This is what people think in the real world. I always see people being amused by the thought that she is _using _him for PR when his fans comment about it.
> 
> Also (I'm talking about the last comments in general),in every fandom there's a particular narrative. The woman is the evil puppeteer and the man is the hopeless,naive victim.  If Alicia says they were happy to sit together at the Oscars,which is some kind of irrelevant info,and other 20 articles talk about it,it's indirect media exposure for him.. It's not bad PR. And I'm sure he's perfectly fine with it.
> 
> TLBO promotion: I've never seen Fassbender being uncomfortable. Like other people,I was surprised to see them so relaxed because this is a different situation for them. There's a reason why they asked to avoid personal questions. I don't understand why people continue to compare their interviews with his other promotional interviews. It's evident  that some people believe  what they want to believe. Let's see if he's interviewed by some magazines for TLBO.. What is sure  is that Vikander has been promoting Jason Bourne for weeks. I don't understand the logic behind the comparisons.  Michael has been filming for months and he doesn't have anything to promote. It's simply  _obvious_ that Vikander is getting  more exposure.. And it's obvious why Alicia Vikander has got more exposure over the past 18 months. Testament of Youth premiered at the LFF in October 2014. She has been doing promotion since January 2015 for the UK and US releases of two movies (EM,TOY). Those movies were followed by TMFU backed by Warner Bros,TDG and everything related to Focus' Oscar campaign.  Michael has barely promoted  Steve Jobs. These comparisons are nonsensical,honestly. As I've already said,I'm pretty sure he's fine  if Vikander has a VF cover story and promotes TLBO giving him the possibility to use other magazines to promote AC..  AC can't be promoted by Vikander.  I've (valid) reasons to believe that some people  have a distorted image of this "fauxmance".. and I'm not even talking about the fact that there's planty of evidence about them spending their personal time together,unless people think that they're hanging out hoping that someone posts something on twitter and fb.  But I don't really care,honestly..  Talking about real misogyny, I'm more disturbed by the amount of idiotic,nauseatimg garbage that Vikander receives on a daily basis.



I love your posts.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> The film definitely has a worthwhile message and was largely well acted. Yes the kids were good - two of them are making names for themselves now as adults - Jack O'Connell ( in Tulip Fever with Alicia!) and Thomas Turgoose. The kids thought Michael was great - he treated them to a day out at Thorpe





> Working with Finn was great. She was really cool and I still speak to her regularly now. Michael Fassbender was amazing - he wasnt quite as massive then, but still hed done 300 and a lot of other good work. Hes such a genuinely nice bloke and hed do anything for anyone. He had his own car on the set, which I dont think he asked for. If there was anyone waiting around after shooting hed say, dont wait around, jump in this car.


http://www.leftlion.co.uk/articles.cfm/title/thomas-turgoose/id/5651#.USbCYL-ceSo




Just Askin said:


> Not a direct film question but how much do you allow film critics views to influence you? If they say rubbish do you ever think "I won't bother then"? Ok so most of us will watch Fassbender put sugar in his coffee and think it a classic but other films. Ever put off watching something because critics hated it only to then watch and really like it?


If I really want to see a film or I'm really interested in a particular performance,I will see it in any case. But I must admit that bad reviews from critics that I particularly value can affect my enthusiasm. In the end,my opinion is not really influenced by them.
Talking about critics..
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/suicide-squad-rotten-tomatoes-asked-916787





JaneWT said:


> Well, that wasn't a very pleasant experience, reading through a lot of today's pages!  Thanks, Just Askin, for posing a film question
> 
> Eden Lake.  I found some of the plot devices too ridiculous, and I found myself screaming at the onscreen couple "Just leave!  You wouldn't stay there in real life!".
> 
> I didn't think Michael's chemistry with Kelly Reilly very strong at all, although I read somewhere that the director tried to give as little away about the couple as possible, so that they could become an everyman's couple - much easier to project our own fears on to.  Perhaps I just felt a sense of disconnection.
> 
> The kids and their attitudes I found scarily realistic, at least up to the point where the violence came in.  I found the violence too strong, personally, although I thought Michael did a great job of conveying intense pain, especially in the hut in the submerged water.
> 
> Overall, I wouldn't say I enjoyed the film, but it is definitely a worthwhile British thriller.


I totally agree with you. It's a worthwhile thriller,but I really doubt I will watch it again.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> It's a common narrative, in almost every fandom.. Nothing new, it's routine.. [emoji57] since the Beatles' times..!



Also don't understand why women are presumed the guilty party while it takes two to tango. In almost every relationship , fangirls are systematically accusing girlfriends of their internet boyfriends calling the paps. The men are pressured either innocent or passively participate ......


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> I don't think Michael is exactly an innocent party in all this and I do think he is fine with this. But I gave examples of her because, like I said earlier, these tidbits mostly seem to come from her. Why do we never or rarely hear these things from Michael?


They didn't have /don't have the same opportunities. Her 2015 (2016) is like his 2011(2012). Michael has barely promoted Steve Jobs. Funnily enough the most "revealing" bit in her last  interview comes from him.
Anyway,I don't think he didn't want to talk about TLBO at the XMA premiere. He was just annoyed by the journalist.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> They didn't have /don't have the same opportunities. Her 2015 (2016) is like his 2011(2012). Michael has barely promoted Steve Jobs.



And he did the bare minimum to promote XMen: Apocalypse.  A skype interview and the premiere in Sydney.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> They didn't have /don't have the same opportunities. Her 2015 (2016) is like his 2011(2012). Michael has barely promoted Steve Jobs.



So he didn't have even a couple of opportunities at least where he could have slipped something in? Did he not talk to ANYONE in Palm Spring? Cannes? Not in any of his interviews since being with her? Not even at the XMA Sydney premiere where instead of saying something he literally just walked away? What did the journalist do that was annoying?

And I also don't remember everything in that article. So please refresh my memory, what did he say that was revealing?


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> They didn't have /don't have the same opportunities. Her 2015 (2016) is like his 2011(2012). Michael has barely promoted Steve Jobs. Funnily enough the most "revealing" bit in her last  interview comes from him.
> Anyway,I don't think he didn't want to talk about TLBO at the XMA premiere. He was just annoyed by the journalist.



I also tend to believe he was annoyed by the journalist. Otherwise he can just said "next question ".  Also I suppose he didn't want to divert the focus to another movie by another company (Disney ).


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> So he didn't have even a couple of opportunities at least where he could have slipped something in? Did he not talk to ANYONE in Palm Spring? Cannes? Not in any of his interviews since being with her? Not even at the XMA Sydney premiere where instead of saying something he literally just walked away? What did the journalist do that was annoying?
> 
> And I also don't remember everything in that article. So please refresh my memory, what did he say that was revealing?


If  Hammond was at his table,we would have probably seen Fassbender talking about Yahtzee.. I guess they've talked with many people.  It doesn't mean that everything they say ends up being reported on Deadline,Variety,THR. 



Selayang430 said:


> I also tend to believe he was annoyed by the journalist. Otherwise he can just said "next question ".  Also I suppose he didn't want to divert the focus to another movie by another company (Disney ).


I read her tweets and it was evident that she was just looking for a juicy headline about their relationship.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> If  Hammond was at his table,we would have probably seen Fassbender talking about Yahtzee.. I guess they've talked with many people.  It doesn't mean that everything they say ends up being reported on Deadline,Variety,THR.
> 
> 
> I read her tweets and it was evident that she was just looking for a juicy headline about their relationship.



How amazing! Alicia seems to know exactly the right people to talk to. 

All she asked was about TLBO and mentioned 'girlfriend Alicia'. Don't see how he would be annoyed by her in their brief interaction.


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> If  Hammond was at his table,we would have probably seen Fassbender talking about Yahtzee.. I guess they've talked with many people.  It doesn't mean that everything they say ends up being reported on Deadline,Variety,THR.
> 
> 
> I read her tweets and it was evident that she was just looking for a juicy headline about their relationship.



No wonder he was annoyed . He was doing promo for FOX's X-Men and this lady wanted to divert focus to some juicy personal stuff. It is just not the correct platform


----------



## Allie28

*Thomas Luu* ‏@FirestarterIT  20m20 minutes ago
#TheLightBetweenOceans is a beautifully moving heartbreaking film about love, loss and redemption. Vikander & *Michael Fassbender* shine 10/10


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Because he's a very private person. If he's serious about someone he'd say so and leave it at that. It is something to consider how he hasn't even said he's with her, cuz honestly, I don't think its serious at all. From the time that article came out saying they're "casually dating" I don't think that's changed. He likes being under the radar thats why he's not seen for weeks at a time. He's not gonna say "Im a private person" then in an interview he's dropping hints about any aspect of the relationship. He'll have no problem saying he don't want to talk about it, unlike the other party. But like you say, he's not innocent in this, he did sign on for this so has to deal with her using him for publicity


I don't think he dislikes what she is doing either. They both want the same thing, she is just the more aggressive participant.


----------



## Esizzle

Allie28 said:


> *Thomas Luu* ‏@FirestarterIT  20m20 minutes ago
> #TheLightBetweenOceans is a beautifully moving heartbreaking film about love, loss and redemption. Vikander & *Michael Fassbender* shine 10/10


Is Rachel Weisz in the movie at all? No signs of her during the press junket, none of these tweets mention her either. I will be rather disappointed if she does not have a substantial part in the movie.


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Is Rachel Weisz in the movie at all? No signs of her during the press junket, none of these tweets mention her either. I will be rather disappointed if she does not have a substantial part in the movie.


I'm guessing she will take part in the promotions closer to the release date but it is weird that she isn't being mentioned in any tweets.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> I'm guessing she will take part in the promotions closer to the release date but it is weird that she isn't being mentioned in any tweets.


I hope she shows up to VFF premiere for the movie. One of my colleagues saw the movie and she was not impressed by it. We all have different tastes when it comes to movies so I am still keeping my hopes up. I will not be too disappointed if I dont like it because of the free screening passes LOL! Thanks mollie!


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> I hope she shows up to VFF premiere for the movie. One of my colleagues saw the movie and she was not impressed by it. We all have different tastes when it comes to movies so I am still keeping my hopes up. I will not be too disappointed if I dont like it because of the free screening passes LOL! Thanks mollie!


I've been paying attention to the Letterboxd ratings, and the most recent ones are pretty mediocre, but some people don't like weepies/melodramas, so that's to be expected. And then there are some in the 4-5 star range. Or maybe it really is mediocre.  We'll see soon.

Another person who went to the Dallas screening: 
*Norma Mendoza* ‏@normarosaaa  51s51 seconds ago
The light between oceans was beyond amazing.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I've been paying attention to the Letterboxd ratings, and the most recent ones are pretty mediocre, but some people don't like weepies/melodramas, so that's to be expected. And then there are some in the 4-5 star range. Or maybe it really is mediocre.  We'll see soon.
> 
> Another person who went to the Dallas screening:
> *Norma Mendoza* ‏@normarosaaa  51s51 seconds ago
> The light between oceans was beyond amazing.


Is there an embargo on official critic reviews until release date? I have only seen tweets about the quality of the movie.


----------



## artemis09

It is a little disappointing to see Rachel not doing any press so far. She still has time, but I would have thought at least one interview from her would have been done by now.


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> Is there an embargo on official critic reviews until release date? I have only seen tweets about the quality of the movie.


I know one Slant writer has seen it, but I don't know under what circumstances and from what I can tell, there haven't been any big press screenings on either coasts. Usually critics tweet about what they're seeing, even if they're not allowed to say what they think of it.

And I think it's possible that its selection for Venice was contingent on having a pretty late embargo.  I'm not expecting any official reviews until the week of its release. But I could be wrong.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> It is a little disappointing to see Rachel not doing any press so far. She still has time, but I would have thought at least one interview from her would have been done by now.


I had forgotten that she has a lead role in Denial, a baity-looking drama about a professor who takes on Holocaust deniers.  It's being released later in September.  So it's possible that her team doesn't want to waste her chat show airtime on TLBO.  They might be putting all her eggs in the Denial basket.  That doesn't totally explain why she hasn't done junket interviews yet though.


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Lawrence has yet to prove that she can sell a movie without a franchise attached to her name. Passengers is her big test (same for Pratt). Larson is the new Captain Marvel but people are going to see the new Marvel movie,not the new Larson's movie. Nothing indicates that she will be a BO draw. Evans is Captain America but I wouldn't call him a star.Movie stars are people like DiCaprio,Cruise (he has some flops in US but he's usually a BO draw overseas),Damon,Pitt and Jolie. Judging by her acting references,I think she's more interested in  quality  projects,mixing mainstream and indie stuff like many other actors.
> 
> 
> I'm comparing Oscar winner Vikander who is promoting Jason Bourne and TLBO with Margot Robbie who was in the WOWS three years ago and she didn't even have this great,iconic role.. It's funny how she wasn't even the "it girl" of that awards season because Lupita was everywhere. According to everyone this is/was going to be her big,breakout year.  In this  thread Vikander and Robbie can't be put in the same sentence. If Vikander is not "known",I don't see why people should know Robbie/recognize her face _and _remember her name.. She was on the VF cover simply because she was promoting Suicide Squad. It's the same reason why Vikander got her covers.
> And yes,Macbeth and TF are actually comparable. Fassbender and Vikander are the lead actors and,according to a certain someone,Harvey is still planting stories  to promote his "powerful couple"  But he dumped Macbeth and he's currently dumping Tulip Fever for the same reasons (financial issues,he doesn't know what to do with them,he had/has other priorities) ,even if TF is more accessible than Macbeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. Fans have this misconception that actors approve everything..  I've read many,many interviews that would have never been approved. Alicia had some bad experiences last year. I've read things in  Michael's  interviews that would have never been approved by him or his publicist.
> 
> 
> 
> That story about Barcelona was mentioned by Ghesquiére who met them there. We don't know if these bits came up when her publicist contacted the journalist/when the journalist contacted her or if they came up in their conversations. For example,I remember that she was promoting TMFU and a journalist called her while she was in Costa Rica. The journalist obviously mentioned that she was there but she didn't say that she was on vacation with him and Alicia didn't say anything,of course. The fact that he was with her was confirmed by a twitter sighting at the airport that only those who follow this kind of stuff may possibly know. It's possible that the journalist assumed that she was skyping from his house when she said that she was in Sydney. It's more likely that it came up while she was talking with him. And I don't see any problem with it (I know that you're not criticizing her). We usually read a small portion of what is the real conversation with a journalist. It's possible that Alicia mentioned her trip in Norway (even without mentioning him) when she spent several hours with the Vogue UK journalist.  As I've already said,it's not really a  problem. Outside of his fandom,no one really cares..  The fact that they're dating is not some kind of new info and journalists are going to mention it in any case.
> 
> 
> This. This last interview doesn't contain anything new. I don't understand why it's suddenly a problem for some people. The romantic spin was obviously put by the journalist because it's how they work. And while it's true that the reporter is working the romantic angle,it's also true that the part about TLBO is more about their partnership on set  than their relationship. There's also a long part about her career that some people should read..
> 
> 
> If a NYT writer says that Vikander ignored her questions,I believe it. If another journalist remarks that she doesn't want to talk about her private life,I believe it. If he/she wants to add stuff that can easily be found googling them,I don't see how Vikander or her team can control it,as mollie has explained. In his Elle profile,it was mentioned that they were dating even if he didn't talk about his personal life. Was Fassbender name-dropping Vikander? Honestly,I think that some people really believe that her publicist calls journalists asking things like "I want three,four Fassbender mentions.. "
> 
> 
> Pete Hammond explicitly said that they were at the same table and Vikander told that story talking with him /other people. But apparently,she's not free to talk about whatever she wants,even when she's dining..
> And why it's always "Vikander and her people"..  I'm pretty sure that Michael and his publicist are perfectly fine  with this "romantic spin"..


You are missing the point. Margot Robbie is a more of a known quantity because of WOWS. That is what I was saying and that was in reference to the cover. As for Macbeth and Tulip Fever, again, no comparison. No one cares about Tulip Fever. No one cared then, no one cares now. There is no clamoring because it hasn't been released. People were talking about Macbeth prior to release wondering what happened to it and when it was coming out. It's gross may have been low, but it was released. Tulip Fever has not been. In fact, to add insult to injury, it was pulled about ten days prior to release. So, no, again there is no comparison.


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> I had forgotten that she has a lead role in Denial, a baity-looking drama about a professor who takes on Holocaust deniers.  It's being released later in September.  So it's possible that her team doesn't want to waste her chat show airtime on TLBO.  They might be putting all her eggs in the Denial basket.  That doesn't totally explain why she hasn't done junket interviews yet though.


Interesting.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> You are missing the point. Margot Robbie is a more of a known quantity because of WOWS. That is what I was saying and that was in reference to the cover. As for Macbeth and Tulip Fever, again, no comparison. No one cares about Tulip Fever. No one cared then, no one cares now. There is no clamoring because it hasn't been released. People were talking about Macbeth prior to release wondering what happened to it and when it was coming out. It's gross may have been low, but it was released. Tulip Fever has not been. In fact, to add insult to injury, it was pulled about ten days prior to release. So, no, again there is no comparison.


...the Wolf of Wall Street is really not the legend you seem to think it is...


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> ...the Wolf of Wall Street is really not the legend you seem to think it is...


Where did I say it was a legend?


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Where did I say it was a legend?


Margot Robbie definitely gained notoriety after WOWS and started getting more high profile roles after. She is getting good reviews for Harley even though critics are panning Suicide Squad. Margot is also more conventionally beautiful, blonde, slim and all things work in her favor in getting sought after high profile roles. I think she will do a great job in the stand alone HQ movie.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> You are missing the point. Margot Robbie is a more of a known quantity because of WOWS. That is what I was saying and that was in reference to the cover. As for Macbeth and Tulip Fever, again, no comparison. No one cares about Tulip Fever. No one cared then, no one cares now. There is no clamoring because it hasn't been released. People were talking about Macbeth prior to release wondering what happened to it and when it was coming out. It's gross may have been low, but it was released. Tulip Fever has not been. In fact, to add insult to injury, it was pulled about ten days prior to release. So, no, again there is no comparison.


I had second hand embarrassment for everyone associated with the movie when the studio decided to change the release date a couple weeks before the release! It must be a really bad movie. I love Christopher Waltz so I feel bad for the wasted talent and resources.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I had second hand embarrassment for everyone associated with the movie when the studio decided to change the release date a couple weeks before the release! It must be a really bad movie. I love Christopher Waltz so I feel bad for the wasted talent and resources.


The film always seemed like a turd to me.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> *Thomas Luu* ‏@FirestarterIT  20m20 minutes ago
> #TheLightBetweenOceans is a beautifully moving heartbreaking film about love, loss and redemption. Vikander & *Michael Fassbender* shine 10/10



I'm very very happy for this! I've no doubt I'm gonna love it as I loved the book! Please, if any of you sees it before me (sept 1st), don't spoil the movie here [emoji1317]


----------



## artemis09

Way off topic but this is the best he's looked with a shaved head/very short hair, in my opinion. It's an old photo but it's one of my favorites of him:


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> Way off topic but this is the best he's looked with a shaved head/very short hair, in my opinion. It's an old photo but it's one of my favorites of him:



Yes yes and again yes. I like this photoshoot very much too.


----------



## carmencrem

I'm gonna drown in my own tears [emoji173]️


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> Way off topic but this is the best he's looked with a shaved head/very short hair, in my opinion. It's an old photo but it's one of my favorites of him:



Pics are always on topic  lol 

I also LOVED his GQ shoot with the short hair. One of his best. 

And this video to go with it was a delight.


----------



## carmencrem

Lol I can't find the video right now but it was fun


----------



## carmencrem

I remember some of you (but I don't remember who, sorry!) asked for men's opinions about the movie..


----------



## carmencrem

another man


----------



## pearlyqueen

This guy on IMDb saw TLBO yesterday. He calls himself "a grumpy reviewer" but loved the film giving it a 10 and calling it perfect! [emoji2][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> This guy on IMDb saw TLBO yesterday. He calls himself "a grumpy reviewer" but loved the film giving it a 10 and calling it perfect! [emoji2][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3430689



What? Another man?! YAY! That's gorgeous, this movie must be a [emoji122][emoji92], just as I expected it to be. Can't wait to see it.. Less than a month [emoji1317][emoji1316] 
Thank you PQ! Cool cool cool.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> What? Another man?! YAY! That's gorgeous, this movie must be a bomb, just as I expected it to be. Can't wait to see it.. Less than a month [emoji1317][emoji1316]
> Thank you PQ! Cool cool cool.



Love story is usually more for women. If a man said it is good then the movie is more than a mere love story. My opinion.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Love story is usually more for women. If a man said it is good then the movie is more than a mere love story. My opinion.



I was already pretty sure about it. The book clearly showed that the story wasn't just a "romance with a baby" but it contained a different amount of feelings, which can be called love but are actually friendship/family/romance/self-love/personality.. 
Tom's story is far from being a "fairytale". He lives with an enormous heavy sense of guilt, lonely and unable to open up to people until he finds isabel, which is transparent and so naive and happy. Their differences make them fall in love and she helps him re-starting to love himself. The parts in which he talks and recalls the war, his father, his past..., those parts are pretty important in the development of the story and Tom's maturation as a man. His relationship with Lucy which is affected by his past relationship with his parents, the strong issues portrayed in the book and in the movie (racism and loss, which we can find in Hannah and Frank's story..) well.. All those things make clear this one is much more than just a "romance". I was sure some men were going to love it but I still had some doubts since the main audience seemed to be female (and I think it still is, as always when love is involved). 
I remember men loving Anna Karenina and Wuthering Heights too.. I saw them a bit reluctant Emma and Pride and Prejudice, cause the stories were told by a strong female point of view. A pity, but it happens. 
But those are "classics", this one is not a proper classic. It's a classic love story but the book is new and the topic is vast. This story has many different points of view and probably enchants you and makes you feel engaged and curious about the character's maturations and decisions..


----------



## carmencrem

Just another couple of comments. From now I'm not gonna post every comment I see, just the best ones... Or it'd be boring


----------



## pearlyqueen

More comments on TLBO from the guy I posted earlier via IMDb - he saw the film yesterday.







Starting to see a lot of love for TLBO [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> More comments on TLBO from the guy I posted earlier via IMDb - he saw the film yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3430767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430768
> 
> 
> Starting to see a lot of love for TLBO [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, PQ! That was the best review so far! [emoji122]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another poster on IMDB saw TLBO last night and calls it wonderful with mesmerising performances by Michael and Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hackensack

I'm so glad to hear that the WWI background of Michael's character is made clear in the film; that' background, and the lifeline Isabelle represents, are key aspects of the story.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## carmencrem

NEW VIDEO of Michael and Alicia promoting TLBO, saying few words about dancing, the oscars night, and talking about Tomb Raider/AC  
funny


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> NEW VIDEO of Michael and Alicia promoting TLBO, saying few words about dancing, the oscars night, and talking about Tomb Raider/AC
> funny




Very cute video! The love eyes Michael gives Alicia as she talks about her Oscar win and that night! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Very cute video! The love eyes Michael gives Alicia as she talks about her Oscar win and that night! [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3430923
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430924













I mean LOOK-AT-HIM-LOOK-AT-THIS-CUTE-SMILE [emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3430928
> View attachment 3430929
> View attachment 3430931
> View attachment 3430932
> View attachment 3430933
> View attachment 3430934
> View attachment 3430935
> View attachment 3430937
> 
> 
> I mean LOOK-AT-HIM-LOOK-AT-THIS-CUTE-SMILE [emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji7]



Michael is so proud of Alicia and happy with her!! Lovely to see him like this [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael is so proud of Alicia and happy with her!! Lovely to see him like this [emoji177][emoji177]



Radiant. I wish he looked at me this way! [emoji57][emoji24][emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Again... Men! Wohooo. I haven't posted all women's reviews cause we were expecting them to love it, but men, wow! Cool. It could mean that Tom's point of view is very well portrayed and I'm glad.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> I'm so glad to hear that the WWI background of Michael's character is made clear in the film; that' background, and the lifeline Isabelle represents, are key aspects of the story.  I can't wait to see it.



Yes, I agree.  It really helps to understand Tom and why he is who he is.  And how he opens himself up to loving Isabel and letting her love him.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> NEW VIDEO of Michael and Alicia promoting TLBO, saying few words about dancing, the oscars night, and talking about Tomb Raider/AC
> funny




Super cute!

"This guy's had a pretty good year too".  

"I'll tell you at Christmas time".

MmmmHmmmm.


----------



## mollie12

I saw someone say they wished there had been more about Tom's WWI, but when I read the book, I realized that his perspective would be by far the most difficult to transfer to the screen. Most of his characterization is communicated through two different flashbacks that break up the narrative arc.  He's starts out in the novel as someone who has already experienced tragedy and been formed by it and is mostly a reactive character.  Whereas Isabel is somewhat unformed and changes drastically due to the action of the plot.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Super cute!
> 
> "This guy's had a pretty good year too".
> 
> "I'll tell you at Christmas time".
> 
> MmmmHmmmm.



Ahahahah! [emoji23][emoji1316][emoji122]


----------



## mollie12

Video review of TLBO from a male Cianfrance fan who attended that Dallas preview screening:  

Overall, he thought it was great.  He had a couple problems with it but he had those same problems with the source material.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Video review of TLBO from a male Cianfrance fan who attended that Dallas preview screening:
> 
> Overall, he thought it was great.  He had a couple problems with it but he had those same problems with the source material.




Thanks for sharing.  Really interesting that so many men are enjoying what's supposed to be a "chick flick".  Maybe it's the Cianfrance effect?

He praises the performances and Michael and Alicia's chemistry.

Liked he used "Fassy".


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> Video review of TLBO from a male Cianfrance fan who attended that Dallas preview screening:
> 
> Overall, he thought it was great.  He had a couple problems with it but he had those same problems with the source material.



Not terribly important, but I'm curious if the music playing in the background was from the soundtrack. I know they released the list of the tracks already.


----------



## gingerglory

artemis09 said:


> Not terribly important, but I'm curious if the music playing in the background was from the soundtrack. I know they released the list of the tracks already.


I think that's the OST from Macbeth if I remember correctly. Judging by him calling Michael Fassy, I believe he is a fan and probably watched most of his films.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Video review of TLBO from a male Cianfrance fan who attended that Dallas preview screening:
> 
> Overall, he thought it was great.  He had a couple problems with it but he had those same problems with the source material.



Cool, I liked this review, this guy is nice! He loves Cianfrance, Fassbender, Vikander. He praised the movie (very loyal to the book, which is amazing) and the chemistry between the two actors (which I was sure about since everyone is noticing it and it's pretty palpable..!). I'm happy he's a fan of Cianfrance's work, cause I loved his previous movies too, and if the style of TLBO is similar to TPBTP and BV's, then it's gorgeous for me. 
I'm amazed by how men are loving this movie, but not surprised: I knew, reading the book, there was something universal in this story, and I'm glad the movie shows it too. Got my father reading the book now and he's a poet, so he's pretty fussy when it comes to books (if you're not Proust there's no way to be considered a good writer in his opinion lol) but he's enjoying it, he's really fascinated by Tom's personal story and Isabel's apparently carefree and "light" personality bringing light into his "darknesss". 

Thank you for this video.


----------



## Selayang430

New poster !


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> New poster !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431857



This is so beautiful [emoji180] thank you dear!


----------



## Just Askin

It's lunch time in the UK
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Can I please order what AV is eating...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> It's lunch time in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I please order what AV is eating...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 lol same for me with chips [emoji23] please [emoji57]


----------



## mollie12

*Andrew Rostan* ‏@AndrewRostan  14h14 hours ago
@DavidPoland You don't know how relaxing it is to read a DP Oscar column. (Although I would wager on The Light Between Oceans. Gut feeling.)
*David Poland* ‏@DavidPoland  14h14 hours ago
@AndrewRostan *I love the film, actually. *September and two somewhat unavailable leads are trouble


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> *Andrew Rostan* ‏@AndrewRostan  14h14 hours ago
> @DavidPoland You don't know how relaxing it is to read a DP Oscar column. (Although I would wager on The Light Between Oceans. Gut feeling.)
> *David Poland* ‏@DavidPoland  14h14 hours ago
> @AndrewRostan *I love the film, actually. *September and two somewhat unavailable leads are trouble



I'm hopeful TLBO can overcome the release date; Michael is renowned for his lack of campaigning appetite but Alicia certainly puts in the effort! With Michael not having any filming this Autumn she could well motivate him if the film attracts awards attention.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm hopeful TLBO can overcome the release date; Michael is renowned for his lack of campaigning appetite but Alicia certainly puts in the effort! With Michael not having any filming this Autumn she could well motivate him if the film attracts awards attention.



Haha yay could be. 
Tbh he's taking his break so he will surely promote his next movies.. I'm sure he'll do something for TLBO if it's going to be an Oscar contender. Not sure yet, tho! 
Btw this time they're both attending to premieres etc so I am glad


----------



## aprilmayjune

How do you embed a tumblr gifset bc this one is adorable

http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/148500244634/shes-a-very-formidable-talent-very-dedicated

Let's talk about their matching toothy grins and hand-talking and mimicking each other's jokes like _total nerds_


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> How do you embed a tumblr gifset bc this one is adorable
> 
> http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/148500244634/shes-a-very-formidable-talent-very-dedicated
> 
> Let's talk about their matching toothy grins and hand-talking and mimicking each other's jokes like _total nerds_



I don't know...but they are totally in sync - very cute!!


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> How do you embed a tumblr gifset bc this one is adorable
> 
> http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/148500244634/shes-a-very-formidable-talent-very-dedicated
> 
> Let's talk about their matching toothy grins and hand-talking and mimicking each other's jokes like _total nerds_



Ahah these two nerds are mega cute! [emoji23] thank you for sharing! I love that tumblr, she creates a lot of lovely gifs


----------



## carmencrem

ahah and Michael didn't want to leave the lighthouse![emoji23][emoji92][emoji122] http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/ent...l-Fassbender-loved-living-in-movie-lighthouse


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3432239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahah and Michael didn't want to leave the lighthouse![emoji23][emoji92][emoji122] http://www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/ent...l-Fassbender-loved-living-in-movie-lighthouse



I wonder what could have ever changed his mind?


----------



## Flatsy

But I read om tumblr that Cianfrance is a psycho manipulator who ordered Alicia and Michael to have sex and live together for the sake of realism and that's how Michael was mind-controlled into dating her.  Is it possible that's not true?


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I wonder what could have ever changed his mind?



[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> But I read om tumblr that Cianfrance is a psycho manipulator who ordered Alicia and Michael to have sex and live together for the sake of realism and that's how Michael was mind-controlled into dating her.  Is it possible that's not true?



Oh oh! Watch out.. Death eaters! [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

source

I needed to post these cos they're very cute and Michael's a cute shark. [emoji57] that girl on tumblr is magic, she makes a lot of beautiful gifs especially about SJ and Michael


----------



## carmencrem

Someone finds these gorgeous gifs and posts them on Alicia's thread. Gotta repost here, too cute  













src


----------



## FassbenderLover

And here I thought it was Gosling and Williams. Seems like this man get a kick out of telling complete strangers to live and sleep together. No wonder Michael askd if it was necessary
Anyways, I'd love to see Rachel at some point during promotion of this movie


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

I love every single wrinkle of this face. [emoji180]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I wonder what could have ever changed his mind?



Hmmmm, I wonder....??? Something like this perhaps?


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder....??? Something like this perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432482


Okay but are they actually ****ing in the ocean bc that's what it looks like to me...


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Okay but are they actually ****ing in the ocean bc that's what it looks like to me...



Just knew it is not easy for Michael, physically. To complete the shoot, don't know how long he got  to hold her up like this. Fortunately Alicia is kind of small size otherwise can imagine how sore his arms would be. (Maybe not just arms......)


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Okay but are they actually ****ing in the ocean bc that's what it looks like to me...



Ah, yes, I see what you mean....but I'm sure they only did that in the privacy of the lighthouse. [emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Okay but are they actually ****ing in the ocean bc that's what it looks like to me...


I do not think an esteemed and talender actor such as Michael would be interested in porn...


----------



## carmencrem

Conor appreciation post [emoji1316][emoji172]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3432910
> View attachment 3432911
> View attachment 3432912
> View attachment 3432913
> 
> 
> Conor appreciation post [emoji1316][emoji172]


Loved this film. Couldn't wait to see more of Mr Fassbender after seeing this.


----------



## carmencrem

Michael about his character, what love is (very cute), his opinions about love in The Light Between Oceans, Tom and Isabel's story and his feelings for her, Hannah and Franz's ones too. Then he says what he thinks about love and hope,  Gosh, Michael is such a romantic, reflective and loving man. 
In the end he talks about how the film affected him on a personal level (the script, the idea of hope and everlasting love).
There's also the Alicia's one, posted in her thread. 
It's very cute this one. Very clever.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Loved this film. Couldn't wait to see more of Mr Fassbender after seeing this.



This movie killed me. It wasn't even the first I saw. I saw ADM, Haywire and Shame first, in early 2012. Then I saw Jane Eyre and then Fish Tank, and yeah. I was in love. Tbh I fell in love the first time I saw him with the stache on, "psychoanalysing" Keira Knightley. I fell even more when I saw Rochester and then fish tank killed me.
I remember seeing him in the kitchen making breakfast and then ---- *dead* 
[emoji173]️


----------



## Hackensack

Nice write-up for TAU.

http://www.sundayworld.com/news/news/the-fass-and-the-furious

The first film I saw Michael in was Jane Eyre, which I loved and still love.  Fish Tank, Shame, ADM, XMFC came later.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I do not think an esteemed and talender actor such as Michael would be interested in porn...


There really are no words for some of this stuff.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> There really are no words for some of this stuff.


 LOL


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Okay but are they actually ****ing in the ocean bc that's what it looks like to me...


Lol no that's just your (cos non of us imagined that) wishful thinking. Them socks have got to have been a passion killer.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> Nice write-up for TAU.
> 
> http://www.sundayworld.com/news/news/the-fass-and-the-furious
> 
> The first film I saw Michael in was Jane Eyre, which I loved and still love.  Fish Tank, Shame, ADM, XMFC came later.



Thank you for this! It's so rare to find a decent article about this movie. Thanks god it's going to TIFF so we're gonna have more and more and more stuff soon


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol no that's just your (cos non of us imagined that) wishful thinking. Them socks have got to have been a passion killer.



That socks make the situation even hotter [emoji57] a funny thing always does. 
Btw -sorry for the off topic- I visited that Instagram you told me (jodiemariemakeup) and omg that girl is an artist [emoji24]. 

Btw again


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Lol no that's just your (cos non of us imagined that) wishful thinking. Them socks have got to have been a passion killer.


Haha well you're welcome bc you've imagined it now! And what, 80s leg warmers aren't the height of sexy anymore? 

also before people lose their **** i meant do they have sex in the ocean _in the book _(i don't want to reread it before i see the movie).


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Haha well you're welcome bc you've imagined it now! And what, 80s leg warmers aren't the height of sexy anymore?
> 
> also before people lose their **** i meant do they have sex in the ocean _in the book _(i don't want to reread it before i see the movie).



SPOOOOILERS

Mmm no I don't think so. They have sex at home first, then she seduces him at his workplace and he lifts her up and takes her in their bedroom, they kinda make out outside under a starry sky and they make love again at home.. But they could have changed/added something different. Cianfrance is good with love stuff. Always original.

Btw, tbh, I don't think it was a proper sex scene... Just a VEEEERY PASSIONATE kiss! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] well.. We'll see. Soon. Can't wait. [emoji41]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Haha well you're welcome bc you've imagined it now! And what, 80s leg warmers aren't the height of sexy anymore?
> 
> also before people lose their **** i meant do they have sex in the ocean _in the book _(i don't want to reread it before i see the movie).


If they did it hasn't stuck in my head.
The thing about him trusting her to shave his tache...it's AV who had to show the greater trust...can you imagine if he dropped her in the sea wearing that costume?! Wooly socks and skirt...that girl would have sunk like a stone..very alternative ending...lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> If they did it hasn't stuck in my head.
> The thing about him trusting her to shave his tache...it's AV who had to show the greater trust...can you imagine if he dropped her in the sea wearing that costume?! Wooly socks and skirt...that girl would have sunk like a stone..very alternative ending...lol



Hahahahaha! It must have been fun: hours of footage -ok, hard work, but look at that place! 

Hey I'm still a fan of those socks!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> SPOOOOILERS
> 
> Mmm no I don't think so. They have sex at home first, then she seduces him at his workplace and he lifts her up and takes her in their bedroom, they kinda make out outside under a starry sky and they make love again at home.. But they could have changed/added something different. Cianfrance is good with love stuff. Always original.
> 
> Btw, tbh, I don't think it was a proper sex scene... Just a VEEEERY PASSIONATE kiss! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] well.. We'll see. Soon. Can't wait. [emoji41]


Or a very healthy lunch as some of us like to think ...lean and spicy..


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Or a very healthy lunch as some of us like to think ...lean and spicy..



Don't know if it was healthy cos it looks like this to me:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Which is definitely spicy and hot and sweet and sexy and [emoji7]
I mean, you kiss that man in that way and you're okay for the rest of your next 49392 lives.


----------



## Just Askin

All that talent in such a gorgeous package. Blessed.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> All that talent in such a gorgeous package. Blessed.



Never heard your voice irl but I can imagine you saying that line and I'm laughing on my own like a real weirdo. [emoji23][emoji57][emoji1316]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Hahahahaha! It must have been fun: hours of footage -ok, hard work, but look at that place!
> 
> Hey I'm still a fan of those socks!


Just for you. Tom's version lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Just for you. Tom's version lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433129



Loooool you know I'd fall for Tom in any case. No matter what kind of socks he's wearing. He's my favourite. I give him 100 points and 100+ with the stache. 101 with the socks. Idk, they'd just make him cuter [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Michael about his character, what love is (very cute), his opinions about love in The Light Between Oceans, Tom and Isabel's story and his feelings for her, Hannah and Franz's ones too. Then he says what he thinks about love and hope,  Gosh, Michael is such a romantic, reflective and loving man.
> In the end he talks about how the film affected him on a personal level (the script, the idea of hope and everlasting love).
> There's also the Alicia's one, posted in her thread.
> It's very cute this one. Very clever.



See I was going to apologize for that time I said he was dumb as rocks bc he's so articulate and thoughtful here and obviously making an effort not to say "sort of" every other word but then people on tumblr are saying he's struggling and awkward here?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> See I was going to apologize for that time I said he was dumb as rocks bc he's so articulate and thoughtful here and obviously making an effort not to say "sort of" every other word but then people on tumblr are saying he's struggling and awkward here?



Ahah.. Don't worry, as you saw, he's not dumb at all (people on tumblr -which I don't read so I may be wrong but trying to guess...- are saying he's struggling and awkward trying to cover up the fact he's in love probably and it's pretty obvious [emoji85][emoji7]): he's very thoughtful, sensitive, sweet. In the end, as you see, he's the funniest man and biggest dork ever at times, but other times he's also just a normal man who has his feelings and his opinions about huge topics such as love (in this case), friendship, loyalty, other aspects of life.. Yeah, I loved this interview. It shows the real Michael when he's not supposed to be funny or to put on a show (which is always welcome btw, I love it when he's a total dork and he was at the Fallon's show!) but he's just asked (pretty) clever questions about important issues. I had never heard him talking about love in this terms. I had already heard him during the Jane Eyre's promo (and something during the Counselor's one, which was pretty clever too and lead me to think he was really sensitive!) but this time he's been amazing. Touching, IMO. I love love, so I love when a person I really care about/like talks about it, I'm curious to know what he thinks about it. It's always difficult with famous people, cause when they attend to some events or shows they are always supposed to be entertaining and funny, so no way to enter in their minds nor hearts. This time the interviewer asked them very specific and new questions (he's never been asked about this before) and he surprised me again. Not that I didn't know he was so profound and sensitive, but he's also very thoughtful. IMO he was trying to find the perfect words to describe a feeling that has always been and will always be the most difficult to explain (even and especially to ourselves). 
Gotta rewatch this one many times, it makes me love him even more. 
[emoji7]

At the same time I also like the funny ones.. But this is one of a kind. I love getting to know people I like on deeper level. So, thank you Michael for being so romantic and sensitive. 
The endorphins part made me laugh tho, he's so original! [emoji23][emoji1316]


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> There really are no words for some of this stuff.


I agree. Most of the reactions here about TLBO have nothing to do with the story or performances but about watching Michael and Alicia together just because they are dating IRL. Honestly who cares about who is dating who in Hollywood? As I said before, I imagine this is exactly why Michael is so protective about keeping his private life separate from his work life. It is obviously hard to avoid when they are in a movie together but x


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> See I was going to apologize for that time I said he was dumb as rocks bc he's so articulate and thoughtful here and obviously making an effort not to say "sort of" every other word but then people on tumblr are saying he's struggling and awkward here?


I don't understand where the interview is coming from. She is asking Fassbender massive questions, questions that are pretty heavy to answer . It's like a personal interview under the guise of a promo interview.  Like "Give me the meaning of life NOW". I think this sort of thing is his worse nightmare as far as interviews go. Big questions, no feed back, bang into the next one. Doing this s..t all day must be draining!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I don't understand where the interview is coming from. She is asking Fassbender massive questions, questions that are pretty heavy to answer . It's like a personal interview under the guise of a promo interview.  Like "Give me the meaning of life NOW". I think this sort of thing is his worse nightmare as far as interviews go. Big questions, no feed back, bang into the next one. Doing this s..t all day must be draining!



Haha IMO it was good. I know it was heavy to sustain especially with a camera in your face and ready to be seen all over the world but he managed to answer to all those questions really thoughtfully. 
I am thankful for this cause I got to know a side of him I was curious about [emoji18]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I don't understand where the interview is coming from. She is asking Fassbender massive questions, questions that are pretty heavy to answer . It's like a personal interview under the guise of a promo interview.  Like "Give me the meaning of life NOW". I think this sort of thing is his worse nightmare as far as interviews go. Big questions, no feed back, bang into the next one. Doing this s..t all day must be draining!



True. The interviewer just asked heavy questions about love and life, gave no interaction or feedback, finished then went to the next question. Michael has to think carefully to answer - anyone won't have an easy time to answer these unless purposely make it like jokes.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> I agree. Most of the reactions here about TLBO have nothing to do with the story or performances but about watching Michael and Alicia together just because they are dating IRL. Honestly who cares about who is dating who in Hollywood? As I said before, I imagine this is exactly why Michael is so protective about keeping his private life separate from his work life. It is obviously hard to avoid when they are in a movie together but x.


...you know you're on a _gossip board, _right?


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> ...you know you're on a _gossip board, _right?



Haha! We were reminded many times that this is not a fan site by some posters here. But it is a gossip board nonetheless. And we haven't seen the movie, it is better to talk about other stuff about the movie.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Haha! We were reminded many times that this is not a fan site by some posters here. But it is a gossip board nonetheless. And we haven't seen the movie, it is better to talk about other stuff about the movie.



But a lot of people are seeing the movie right now! Lucky them, can't wait until sept 1st. I loved the reviews btw. That guy who even filmed his review was really cool. I mean, sorry, his review was really cool. I found it interesting, he even read the book, so he definitely knew what he was talking about! Did you watch it?


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> But a lot of people are seeing the movie right now! Lucky them, can't wait until sept 1st. I loved the reviews btw. That guy who even filmed his review was really cool. I mean, sorry, his review was really cool. I found it interesting, he even read the book, so he definitely knew what he was talking about! Did you watch it?



I read some of the posts from those who watched it earlier -- encouraging response. Also no surprise if a movie is opened  for test screen , the producer usually has confidence on it.


----------



## mollie12

There's some kind of Disney marathon screening that is just finishing up today in LA, with Pete's Dragon, Queen of Katwe, and The Light Between Oceans.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> There's some kind of Disney marathon screening that is just finishing up today in LA, with Pete's Dragon, Queen of Katwe, and The Light Between Oceans.



Saw it few minutes ago! Let's hope they'll tell us something, even if I'm not concerned about reviews anymore since I understood most of the people are loving the movie.. And I know it's gonna be good for me. But I'm still amazed by the way men are really appreciating it. I hope there were some men there too, tonight  
Thanks Mollie


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I read some of the posts from those who watched it earlier -- encouraging response. Also no surprise if a movie is opened  for test screen , the producer usually has confidence on it.



Pretty good reviews, I'd say.. Very good!


----------



## carmencrem

ok this is Michael proud of his response about Tom and Isabel's love and his idea of love -which I found cute and funny at the same time (his face I mean) [emoji7]

And this is something that made me laugh a bit: 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 found on ig


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3433283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok this is Michael proud of his response about Tom and Isabel's love and his idea of love -which I found cute and funny at the same time (his face I mean) [emoji7]
> 
> And this is something that made me laugh a bit:
> View attachment 3433285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found on ig



Don't laugh ! My country did have this type of pizza sold at Pizza Hut last May. I ate twice ! 4 different flavours in one pizza ! Hehe


----------



## artemis09

I didn't think he was THAT awkward in the interview, but I think the questions asked of him kind of repeated themselves, truth be told. They seemed to be all different variations of the same idea, which I think would cause most people or even anyone to stumble a little. Some of them were even a little too broad yet complex, when you think about them. Like that hope and love question is kind of an odd thing to ask someone since that can be complicated and personal at the same time. I get the feeling he was more interested to talk about the morality of the story. In interviews, how he responds seems to depend on the interviewer and/or questions. I remember that Jane Eyre interview from a few years ago and the woman interviewing him asked some really awkward or just plain odd questions (what's it like to kiss younger costars, how did having sideburns feel, etc.) and you could tell he wasn't having it, haha.


----------



## kashlo

aprilmayjune said:


> See I was going to apologize for that time I said he was dumb as rocks bc he's so articulate and thoughtful here and obviously making an effort not to say "sort of" every other word but then people on tumblr are saying he's struggling and awkward here?


Since when has struggling and awkward meant the same as "dumb as rocks"? Again, there is more to intelligence than just being articulate. Michael saying 'sort of' and 'you know' could be a result of where he is from.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> I didn't think he was THAT awkward in the interview, but I think the questions asked of him kind of repeated themselves, truth be told. They seemed to be all different variations of the same idea, which I think would cause most people or even anyone to stumble a little. Some of them were even a little too broad yet complex, when you think about them. Like that hope and love question is kind of an odd thing to ask someone since that can be complicated and personal at the same time. I get the feeling he was more interested to talk about the morality of the story. In interviews, how he responds seems to depend on the interviewer and/or questions. I remember that Jane Eyre interview from a few years ago and the woman interviewing him asked some really awkward or just plain odd questions (what's it like to kiss younger costars, how did having sideburns feel, etc.) and you could tell he wasn't having it, haha.



I also felt the questions were repetitive and philosophical. I am not saying this just to defend Michael but I think taking a moment to think about what you want to say is better than rambling and making no sense. Michael does pause a bit and uses filler words like 'sort of' but what he actually says makes sense.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Don't laugh ! My country did have this type of pizza sold at Pizza Hut last May. I ate twice ! 4 different flavours in one pizza ! Hehe



Is the pizza promoted with the X-Men poster in your country too ? Really? Haha! It's kinda cute


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> There's some kind of Disney marathon screening that is just finishing up today in LA, with Pete's Dragon, Queen of Katwe, and The Light Between Oceans.









These are from yesterday night! 
Good


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Is the pizza promoted with the X-Men poster in your country too ? Really? Haha! It's kinda cute



Almost the same poster if I recalled correctly. But the pizza was only available for a short period of time


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3433476
> View attachment 3433477
> View attachment 3433478
> View attachment 3433479
> 
> 
> These are from yesterday night!
> Good



Really happy for the positive responses though embargo in rotten tomato is not lifted yet.  Next test is the VFF on 1 September.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Really happy for the positive responses though embargo in rotten tomato is not lifted yet.  Next test is the VFF on 1 September.



I'll take notes. 
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Btw I thought there was another one ok August 23, and at the LA premiere.. No screening? 
I mean, are those one just for people in the industry and not public?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I agree. Most of the reactions here about TLBO have nothing to do with the story or performances but about watching Michael and Alicia together just because they are dating IRL. Honestly who cares about who is dating who in Hollywood? As I said before, I imagine this is exactly why Michael is so protective about keeping his private life separate from his work life. It is obviously hard to avoid when they are in a movie together but x


Difficult to react to a performance that you haven't seen yet so think most of the posts about TLBO can only focus on the interviews and pictures members have seen and not a deep discussion on the actual film, as it hasn't actually been released yet. This is a gossip board so a bit of harmless gossip and joking would seem appropriate to me. I personally don't care who dates who in Hollywood but if Fassbender is telling or showing us he is dating AV then I respect the man enough to believe him. I would imagine an intelligent man, like himself would be more offended at the many slurs that have appeared against his name in regards to his current girlfriend, having her berated by his fans, pictures of them together having her cropped out, rather than some fans witty ramblings and light innuendos about promotional posters etc


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Difficult to react to a performance that you haven't seen yet so think most of the posts about TLBO can only focus on the interviews and pictures members have seen and not a deep discussion on the actual film, as it hasn't actually been released yet. This is a gossip board so a bit of harmless gossip and joking would seem appropriate to me. I personally don't care who dates who in Hollywood but if Fassbender is telling or showing us he is dating AV then I respect the man enough to believe him. I would imagine an intelligent man, like himself would be more offended at the many slurs that have appeared against his name in regards to his current girlfriend, having her berated by his fans, pictures of them together having her cropped out, rather than some fans witty ramblings and light innuendos about promotional posters etc



100%. Btw I'd love to talk the movie too but it's impossible cos for now I have just read the book and I don't want my posts to be spoilers for people who haven't. And btw again, as for me, I have always talked about the story, the characters, the actors and posted the reviews... So I don't consider myself s superficial person just because I laughed at a funny statement.  I'm really into this movie and story, I keep searching new things


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Difficult to react to a performance that you haven't seen yet so think most of the posts about TLBO can only focus on the interviews and pictures members have seen and not a deep discussion on the actual film, as it hasn't actually been released yet. This is a gossip board so a bit of harmless gossip and joking would seem appropriate to me. I personally don't care who dates who in Hollywood but if Fassbender is telling or showing us he is dating AV then I respect the man enough to believe him. I would imagine an intelligent man, like himself would be more offended at the many slurs that have appeared against his name in regards to his current girlfriend, having her berated by his fans, pictures of them together having her cropped out, rather than some fans witty ramblings and light innuendos about promotional posters etc



Amen!! Can't understand why anyone wouldn't enjoy seeing Michael and Alicia together  in these interviews? They are so cute together and look so happy....its infectious....they are spreading the love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

From Ireland's Sunday World re. TAU:

https://www.sundayworld.com/news/news/the-fass-and-the-furious


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Amen!! Can't understand why anyone wouldn't enjoy seeing Michael and Alicia together  in these interviews? They are so cute together and look so happy....its infectious....they are spreading the love [emoji7][emoji7]



"I think... This movie promotes love" it's the same thing Ewan McGregor said of Moulin Rouge 


[emoji7][emoji57][emoji92]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> From Ireland's Sunday World re. TAU:
> 
> https://www.sundayworld.com/news/news/the-fass-and-the-furious



This article has already been posted but thank you anyway! [emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> This article has already been posted but thank you anyway! [emoji173]️



Ah - sorry - missed that. Was quite a lot of traffic here last night while I was out!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah - sorry - missed that. Was quite a lot of traffic here last night while I was out!



Ooooo don't worry! In few weeks we'll have tons of news about this movie too!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I'll take notes.
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Btw I thought there was another one ok August 23, and at the LA premiere.. No screening?
> I mean, are those one just for people in the industry and not public?



Read some articles about the test screening last time. It is opened for public - only then they know the response and hopefully the positive spews of words of mouth


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Read some articles about the test screening last time. It is opened for public - only then they know the response and hopefully the positive spews of words of mouth



Well I think 99% of the comments were super positive and it's nothing weird to me since Cianfrance's work is one of the best of the last years. No doubt. I loved BV, more than TPBTP, which was very good anyway. He's able to lead his actors to give their best. I'm not a huge fan of Bradley cooper or Ryan gosling (the first is better in comedies and the second in weird movies or grotesque dramas IMO) but they were both amazing in Cianfrance's movies. 
Btw they said the performances in TLBO were incredible... Again, no surprises.. I mean, these 3 actors are amazing in every movie they're in. 
[emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Well I think 99% of the comments were super positive and it's nothing weird to me since Cianfrance's work is one of the best of the last years. No doubt. I loved BV, more than TPBTP, which was very good anyway. He's able to lead his actors to give their best. I'm not a huge fan of Bradley cooper or Ryan gosling (the first is better in comedies and the second in weird movies or grotesque dramas IMO) but they were both amazing in Cianfrance's movies.
> Btw they said the performances in TLBO were incredible... Again, no surprises.. I mean, these 3 actors are amazing in every movie they're in.
> [emoji57]



These 3 actors all have their own amazing  track records and not surprised that they gave good performance in this movie. With good story ( adapted from best-seller book) and an incredible cast , the movie shall have good reviews. If Disney does its part in marketing, the outcome shall be encouraging.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another person who saw TLBO last night and loved it:


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Another person who saw TLBO last night and loved it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433507



Almost all of them talked about bring tissues. Better bring a handkerchief instead. Handkerchief may be a bit old- fashion but more practical here.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Another person who saw TLBO last night and loved it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433507



I'm afraid Michael will see me drowning in my own tears in Venice. At that point I may ask him for a hug or something [emoji85][emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

Found this on IMDb. Looks nice and no spoilers [emoji57][emoji1316][emoji178]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3433517
> View attachment 3433518
> View attachment 3433519
> 
> 
> Found this on IMDb. Looks nice and no spoilers [emoji57][emoji1316][emoji178]



Very good to see all the reactions to TLBO so far are consistent and extremely positive [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Very good to see all the reactions to TLBO so far are consistent and extremely positive [emoji2][emoji2]



This review is one of the best so far. I can't describe how happy and excited I am right now for this movie. It feels like I've been waiting for it for AGES and now it's finally coming out and it's gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## JaneWT

An article on Tulip Fever's delay published in the Sunday Times today (I've put the whole thing in AV's thread, if anyone's interested).  Just a couple of paragraphs relating to TLBO:


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I don't understand where the interview is coming from. She is asking Fassbender massive questions, questions that are pretty heavy to answer . It's like a personal interview under the guise of a promo interview.  Like "Give me the meaning of life NOW". I think this sort of thing is his worse nightmare as far as interviews go. Big questions, no feed back, bang into the next one. Doing this s..t all day must be draining!


I thought exactly the same on viewing that interview just now.  The questions weren't film-related, and Michael came across as guarded and measured and his answers were quite wishy-washy  (the final answer could have applied to pretty much any of his films).  He's not going to give away any deep, personal opinions he has on these topics to someone who's interviewing him for a film.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I thought exactly the same on viewing that interview just now.  The questions weren't film-related, and Michael came across as guarded and measured and his answers were quite wishy-washy  (the final answer could have applied to pretty much any of his films).  He's not going to give away any deep, personal opinions he has on these topics to someone who's interviewing him for a film.



You know what? Maybe it's me and the actors I follow (I don't follow anyone as I do with Michael, Alicia and few others) but it's perfectly normal to see these kinds of interviews when it comes to love movies promotions.. I remember people asking the same questions to Ewan McGregor for Moulin Rouge, to Alicia Vikander for TDG, to Tom Hiddleston for The Deep Blue Sea and even for Crimson Peak. 
I know it's not easy to reply, especially when you have a certain amount of minutes to reply and people around you and you know the world will see you. It's a bit uncomfortable but it's perfectly okay, IMO.. I mean, every time you are in a movie about these topics (love, friendship, loss, social issues) they ask you questions about your point of view etc.. It's a bit intrusive but at the same time interesting and very human. I'm glad to see his point of view about love and life, I have never heard him taking about this before. I really enjoyed it and I also found him cute when he was trying to find the right words to express his feelings/opinions. No doubt he was sweating haha, it's a really hard series of questions [emoji23][emoji177]


----------



## Selayang430

JaneWT said:


> I thought exactly the same on viewing that interview just now.  The questions weren't film-related, and Michael came across as guarded and measured and his answers were quite wishy-washy  (the final answer could have applied to pretty much any of his films).  He's not going to give away any deep, personal opinions he has on these topics to someone who's interviewing him for a film.



My view is at least he spent some effort to answer properly. The questions asked are quite general  and not personal, eg your view of enduring power of love.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/tlbomovie/status/762330067280154624 goodbye stache [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

this woman (a writer/blogger) was at the screening Mollie was talking about, yesterday


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> How amazing! Alicia seems to know exactly the right people to talk to.
> 
> All she asked was about TLBO and mentioned 'girlfriend Alicia'. Don't see how he would be annoyed by her in their brief interaction.


I've never read other reports on Deadline,Variety,THR written by the "right people".
We don't know what she asked or her tone because there's not a video.



mchris55 said:


> You are missing the point. Margot Robbie is a more of a known quantity because of WOWS. That is what I was saying and that was in reference to the cover. As for Macbeth and Tulip Fever, again, no comparison. No one cares about Tulip Fever. No one cared then, no one cares now. There is no clamoring because it hasn't been released. People were talking about Macbeth prior to release wondering what happened to it and when it was coming out. It's gross may have been low, but it was released. Tulip Fever has not been. In fact, to add insult to injury, it was pulled about ten days prior to release. So, no, again there is no comparison.


They could have replaced her with another actress without any effect on the reviews and box office. She hasn't really done anything relevant since then. The only reason why she was on the cover is promotion (The Legend of Tarzan and Suicide Squad). Her publicists are obviously crafting the usual "actress to watch" narrative.
I've compared the poor/nonexistent promotion.



Flatsy said:


> But I read om tumblr that Cianfrance is a psycho manipulator who ordered Alicia and Michael to have sex and live together for the sake of realism and that's how Michael was mind-controlled into dating her.  Is it possible that's not true?


 And Gosling was so traumatized by his methods that he worked with him again.



aprilmayjune said:


> See I was going to apologize for that time I said he was dumb as rocks bc he's so articulate and thoughtful here and obviously making an effort not to say "sort of" every other word but then people on tumblr are saying he's struggling and awkward here?


I guess they're  the same body language experts  who have decided that he can't stand her in the other interviews.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3433517
> View attachment 3433518
> View attachment 3433519
> 
> Found this on IMDb. Looks nice and no spoilers [emoji57][emoji1316][emoji178]


I was going to post these other reactions. Great!



JaneWT said:


> An article on Tulip Fever's delay published in the Sunday Times today (I've put the whole thing in AV's thread, if anyone's interested).  Just a couple of paragraphs relating to TLBO:
> 
> View attachment 3433547
> View attachment 3433548


Thanks. I doubt that is the reason. I can understand why the producer Alison Owen is disappointed. Tulip Fever is her project and she has been trying to realize it since 2004.




JaneWT said:


> I thought exactly the same on viewing that interview just now.  The questions weren't film-related, and Michael came across as guarded and measured and his answers were quite wishy-washy  (the final answer could have applied to pretty much any of his films).  He's not going to give away any deep, personal opinions he has on these topics to someone who's interviewing him for a film.


This. It's why he pauses before answering. We should also take into account that they spend hours for these interviews trying to find new answers for the same questions.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I've never read other reports on Deadline,Variety,THR written by the "right people".
> We don't know what she asked or her tone because there's not a video.
> 
> 
> They could have replaced her with another actress without any effect on the reviews and box office. She hasn't really done anything relevant since then. The only reason why she was on the cover is promotion (The Legend of Tarzan and Suicide Squad). Her publicists are obviously crafting the usual "actress to watch" narrative.
> I've compared the poor/nonexistent promotion.
> 
> 
> And Gosling was so traumatized by his methods that he worked with him again.
> 
> 
> I guess they're  the same body language experts  who have decided that he can't stand her in the other interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to post these other reactions. Great!
> 
> 
> Thanks. I doubt that is the reason. I can understand why Alison Owen is disappointed. Tulip Fever is her project and she has been trying to realize it since 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> This. It's why he pauses before answering. We should also take into account that they spend hours for these interviews trying to find new answers for the same questions.



Yeah they always ask the same damn questions when actors are promoting a movie.. It's normal. I can imagine them being bored at the end of the day [emoji23]
I found this interview interesting tho


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> I've never read other reports on Deadline,Variety,THR written by the "right people".
> We don't know what she asked or her tone because there's not a video.



My point is most of these little bits of information comes from her or her team, rarely from Michael. Michael has been giving various interviews so he had plenty of opportunities to talk about her or their relationship but we got pretty much nothing. I don't know how I can explain it more simply than that.


----------



## BadAzzBish

FassbenderLover said:


> And here I thought it was Gosling and Williams. Seems like this man get a kick out of telling complete strangers to live and sleep together. No wonder Michael askd if it was necessary
> Anyways, I'd love to see Rachel at some point during promotion of this movie [emoji2]


Mte


----------



## carmencrem

i need a video without that "light", I want to see their faces, he's so cute when he looks at his reflection in the mirror [emoji23] 

ig: @myfavesfromthewest always posts cool/cute screen caps of TLBO's trailers 





View attachment 3433954



Any chance to see a trailer for TAU as well before TIFF? I don't know how these things work.. American Pastoral is going to TIFF and we already have a trailer..


----------



## fashionm

tbh I don't think he answered any differently than he would have if these questions had been asked three or four years ago. His answers had nothing to do with the fact that he's in a relationship with Alicia / possibly in love. They were general answers about very deep topics and I think that saying that he only got "personal" bc he finally found his one true love is reaching. I'm not saying this as an Alicia hater because I actually LOVE her and adore them together, I just didn't get that vibe. NOT trying to start drama since drama always ensues when people talk about them as a couple,it's only my opinion!


----------



## carmencrem

fashionm said:


> tbh I don't think he answered any differently than he would have if these questions had been asked three or four years ago. His answers had nothing to do with the fact that he's in a relationship with Alicia / possibly in love. They were general answers about very deep topics and I think that saying that he only got "personal" bc he finally found his one true love is reaching. I'm not saying this as an Alicia hater because I actually LOVE her and adore them together, I just didn't get that vibe. NOT trying to start drama since drama always ensues when people talk about them as a couple,it's only my opinion!



Who knows.. I have never heard him talk about love that deeply before, so.. I can't make comparisons.. I think his relationship with Alicia somehow affected his answers cause everytime you talk about love you probably think about the relationship you have with the person you're with, but yeah I also think these are his feelings about love in general.
And I also think these questions weren't too personal tbh... They didn't ask him if he wants to get married, have kids, or something like this. They asked him his opinions about love in that moment (and probably in general) and he replied with his opinions.. Maybe the questions were a bit too serious to be discussed in a simple press junket but well the movie is about love.. So.. I enjoyed it and I liked his replies.


----------



## carmencrem

View attachment 3434015

Cool

This dude's a great reviewer.

View attachment 3434020


----------



## carmencrem

sorry I couldn't add this :/


----------



## Selayang430

fashionm said:


> tbh I don't think he answered any differently than he would have if these questions had been asked three or four years ago. His answers had nothing to do with the fact that he's in a relationship with Alicia / possibly in love. They were general answers about very deep topics and I think that saying that he only got "personal" bc he finally found his one true love is reaching. I'm not saying this as an Alicia hater because I actually LOVE her and adore them together, I just didn't get that vibe. NOT trying to start drama since drama always ensues when people talk about them as a couple,it's only my opinion!



Those questions asked are general and not personal. Nevertheless I think highly likely he would have answered differently a few years back. In fact, events surrounding our life do change in a span of a couple of years and our view will change accordingly.


----------



## carmencrem

X I was trying to post gifs but tonight PF doesn't work  [emoji85]


----------



## Allie28

http://michulfassbender.tumblr.com/post/148606640963
http://allaboutaliciavikander.tumblr.com/


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> http://michulfassbender.tumblr.com/post/148606640963
> http://allaboutaliciavikander.tumblr.com/



Thank you gorgeous Allie! These gifs are so very sweet. [emoji178][emoji1317] I love it when he sees his reflection and makes that satisfied face. And when they kiss. And.. Ok every moment tbh. This is going to be my favourite scene. Michael's idea of shaving Tom [emoji57][emoji122][emoji92][emoji1316] poor stache tho [emoji174]

Thanks again Allie!


----------



## Allie28

You're very welcome!  The gifs are super cute and I'm wondering how much of that scene was ad-libbed or spontaneous.  All these reviews from men raving about their chemistry has me excited and all the advice to "bring lots of tissues" has me worried.  If men are crying in the theaters, I will be a sobbing mess!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> You're very welcome!  The gifs are super cute and I'm wondering how much of that scene was ad-libbed or spontaneous.  All these reviews from men raving about their chemistry has me excited and all the advice to "bring lots of tissues" has me worried.  If men are crying in the theaters, I will be a sobbing mess!



Unfortunately I don't know (yet) but I'd like to ask them. I think many scenes were spontaneous as the actors let us know through many interviews and knowing Cianfrance's previous work. 
The idea of shaving Tom was Michael's, so that speaks volumes about the freedom that director gives to his actors -which is wonderful-. This scene didn't exist in the script, so.. Considering he uses to do hours of footage and he makes them live and do things almost for real to make them look real (cooking, milking goats lol and shaving) it's possible a lot of things were spontaneous in this scene. It really looks spontaneous, I showed it to 2 (non interested) friends and they told me it looked real, something like a "behind the scenes". Then I told them it's part of the movie [emoji85][emoji23]
That's why I love Cianfrance: he makes you live the experience almost for real, leading you to "become" your character and to identity very much with it. Michael and Alicia were very very happy. So I think he gives them a lot of freedom, they can express themselves and give their interpretations to the scenes. It's amazing. 

This scene looks so natural and cute.


----------



## Esizzle

Saw the interview about "love" everyone is talking about. It is not that he sounds dumb or awkward but he does kind of ramble on which makes the interview boring IMO. I think he is talking about love so much simply because TLBO is being promoted as an epic love story and of course the interviewers will not let that go. Michael has never had to promote a love story before as far as I can remember so he has never had to talk about love. Nothing to do with his relationship with Alicia.


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Saw the interview about "love" everyone is talking about. It is not that he sounds dumb or awkward but he does kind of ramble on which makes the interview boring IMO. I think he is talking about love so much simply because TLBO is being promoted as an epic love story and of course the interviewers will not let that go. Michael has never had to promote a love story before as far as I can remember so he has never had to talk about love. Nothing to do with his relationship with Alicia.


The only other film I can think of that is similar in genre is Jane Eyre but as far as I know he wasn't asked questions like these back then.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> The only other film I can think of that is similar in genre is Jane Eyre but as far as I know he wasn't asked questions like these back then.


You are right, I forgot about that movie. I remember the junket interviews for that one were focused more on the literary aspect since Jane Eyre is a classic masterpiece. If it were me, I would ask questions about the moral dilemmas faced by the characters in TLBO because that is much more interesting and conversation worthy. There are so many love stories in hollywood that I would shy away from that aspect as it sounds ordinary and been-there-done-that storyline. But of course love stories "sell" more and all the people associated want it to be profitable.


----------



## Morgane

kashlo said:


> My point is most of these little bits of information comes from her or her team, rarely from Michael. Michael has been giving various interviews so he had plenty of opportunities to talk about her or their relationship but we got pretty much nothing. I don't know how I can explain it more simply than that.


Let's agree to disagree. I don't see how he had "plenty of opportunities" when most of his interviews were basically about Steve Jobs. The Elle UK interview wasn't an "in-depth interview". The journalist just mentioned they were dating.  The NYT magazine profile didn't touch his personal life at all.



carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3434014
> View attachment 3434015
> 
> Cool
> 
> This dude's a great reviewer.
> 
> View attachment 3434020


Thanks! I didn't read his tweet. I also find interesting that comparison with Brooklyn.


----------



## kashlo

Morgane said:


> Let's agree to disagree. I don't see how he had "plenty of opportunities" when most of his interviews were basically about Steve Jobs. The Elle UK interview wasn't an "in-depth interview". The journalist just mentioned they were dating.  The NYT magazine profile didn't touch his personal life at all.



As always  
If he had been shut up in his house for the past 2 years that is one thing but he has been speaking to journalists for various reasons and has been in a few of the same events as her. She finds a way to slip in bits and pieces about their relationship regardless of what the interview is about and Michael doesn't.


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> The only other film I can think of that is similar in genre is Jane Eyre but as far as I know he wasn't asked questions like these back then.


This is the same person who said he was not interested in doing rom-coms because HE doesn't even watch them for goodness sake (yes, I am aware they are not made anymore). A rom-com would be better than this atrocious promo tour.


----------



## Just Askin

Almost all the reviews of TLBO have been extremely positive on all fronts. So I'm finding myself bewildered by the amount of negative comments, across the Fassy Fandom, aimed at the promotional campaign for this film. I have never before witnessed such scrutiny placed on leading actors, by their own supposed supporters, as to how they answer questions, how frequently they mention each other or what praise they do or do not give each other ( I have even read an attempted analogy of what their eye movements meant when answering questions). At one point Fassbender was criticised for not mentioning this film or his co-star, whilst promoting another film entirely. When even someone on one of the conspiracy theory blogs is  giving the film and both its leading actors a very positive review ( to them cos I know it's done with reluctance), I have to question what it is about this film that seems to be offending Fassbenders fans so much before it has even been released to the general public.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Almost all the reviews of TLBO have been extremely positive on all fronts. So I'm finding myself bewildered by the amount of negative comments, across the Fassy Fandom, aimed at the promotional campaign for this film. I have never before witnessed such scrutiny placed on leading actors, by their own supposed supporters, as to how they answer questions, how frequently they mention each other or what praise they do or do not give each other ( I have even read an attempted analogy of what their eye movements meant when answering questions). At one point Fassbender was criticised for not mentioning this film or his co-star, whilst promoting another film entirely. When even someone on one of the conspiracy theory blogs is  giving the film and both its leading actors a very positive review ( to them cos I know it's done with reluctance), I have to question what it is about this film that seems to be offending Fassbenders fans so much before it has even been released to the general public.



Guess what's so offensive about this movie for some "fans"... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Dont worry, whatever Michael and Alicia do or say, black or white, A or B, it's always wrong and there's always something to criticise. It's kinda funny tho [emoji1] That's why I don't even read some people's "rants": I have better things to do.
For example...


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I found this on a Twitter profile (I don't remember the girl's name, I need to search it cos I don't want to post without crediting.. I think I retweeted it.. Ok, she's @amizok11  (I don't know who she is btw) it's pretty and psychedelic, it reminds me of Neil Krug's work (check him out, his pics are gorgeous, he always works with Lana Del Rey). 

Then 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is a kind of joker 

In the end: stupid but necessary question: why is the X Men Apocalypse dvd coming out in October? [emoji24] so late!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Almost all the reviews of TLBO have been extremely positive on all fronts. So I'm finding myself bewildered by the amount of negative comments, across the Fassy Fandom, aimed at the promotional campaign for this film. I have never before witnessed such scrutiny placed on leading actors, by their own supposed supporters, as to how they answer questions, how frequently they mention each other or what praise they do or do not give each other ( I have even read an attempted analogy of what their eye movements meant when answering questions). At one point Fassbender was criticised for not mentioning this film or his co-star, whilst promoting another film entirely. When even someone on one of the conspiracy theory blogs is  giving the film and both its leading actors a very positive review ( to them cos I know it's done with reluctance), *I have to question what it is about this film that seems to be offending Fassbenders fans so much before it has even been released to the general public.*



You really have to ask??


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> You really have to ask??





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## mchris55

Allie28 said:


> You really have to ask??


Everyone has the right to their own thoughts and opinions and can voice them as they see fit. I don't understand why this has to be dissected.


----------



## Just Askin

Exactly what I just did. Thank you for the support


----------



## carmencrem

Few "reviews" for those of you who are interested


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3434376
> View attachment 3434377
> View attachment 3434378
> View attachment 3434380
> View attachment 3434381
> 
> Few "reviews" for those of you who are interested



Awesome!  I love it's getting such great reviews!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Awesome!  I love it's getting such great reviews!  Thanks for sharing!



Yes it's just perfect, I'm so happy! This is very positive and fingers crossed for the next AwSeason! 
The Venice premiere is gonna give it a lot of attention and yay![emoji7][emoji122]


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Exactly what I just did. Thank you for the support


I was just stating facts, nothing more.


----------



## carmencrem

found these comments too


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3434376
> View attachment 3434377
> View attachment 3434378
> View attachment 3434380
> View attachment 3434381
> 
> Few "reviews" for those of you who are interested



Wonderful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3434388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found these comments too



Make the expectation getting higher and higher. Next big test is the VFF response


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Wonderful! Thanks for sharing



You're welcome, I'll keep sharing what I find around.. There are so many reviews and comments it's impossible to keep track and collect them all [emoji85]


----------



## Just Askin

.


mchris55 said:


> I was just stating facts, nothing more.


Cool. No objection from me.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Make the expectation getting higher and higher. Next big test is the VFF response



Tbh I was sure it was going to be very good but I wasn't expecting all these amazing reviews and all this attention! It's really really cool. It was a low budget movie at first and people kept saying it was "difficult" to find a proper release date (in fact sept 2nd it's not the best thing) but the fact that the movie is at VFF changes everything. Venice film festival is such a gorgeous classic festival. Prestigious. The jury is cool too: Sam Mendes is the president, then we have great actors/directors/writers every year. [emoji1317]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Tbh I was sure it was going to be very good but I wasn't expecting all these amazing reviews and all this attention! It's really really cool. It was a low budget movie at first and people kept saying it was "difficult" to find a proper release date (in fact sept 2nd it's not the best thing) but the fact that the movie is at VFF changes everything. Venice film festival is such a gorgeous classic festival. Prestigious. The jury is cool too: Sam Mendes is the president, then we have great actors/directors/writers every year. [emoji1317]



Agreed that qualifying to VFF changed that. Noticed that after the announcement Disney becomes more active in promoting in. Low budget films really need film fest to boast it. Luckily the film is not distributed by Weinstein - at least Disney has the money to market it if they are willing to spend


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> You are right, I forgot about that movie. I remember the junket interviews for that one were focused more on the literary aspect since Jane Eyre is a classic masterpiece. If it were me,* I would ask questions about the moral dilemmas faced by the characters in TLBO because that is much more interesting and conversation worthy*. There are so many love stories in hollywood that I would shy away from that aspect as it sounds ordinary and been-there-done-that storyline. But of course love stories "sell" more and all the people associated want it to be profitable.


 The bolded right there, I wish the interviewer had done that instead of reaching for the love angle. I kinda got the feeling he didn't want to answer those kinds of questions either but did the best he could in answering


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Agreed that qualifying to VFF changed that. Noticed that after the announcement Disney becomes more active in promoting in. Low budget films really need film fest to boast it. Luckily the film is not distributed by Weinstein - at least Disney has the money to market it if they are willing to spend



Haha yes! I'm really glad![emoji1316] 
Most of the time if a movie is in competition (but also not in competition) at VFF it has great chances to go to the Oscars. Think about TDG, for example. 
It's a very prestigious festival and it gives a lot of opportunities to the movies.. So.. Let's see.


----------



## carmencrem

from Steve Jobs' promo interview. Isn't him super cute? those teeeeeeth


----------



## carmencrem

I can't find a caption for this beautiful face. No caption needed.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> Tbh I was sure it was going to be very good but I wasn't expecting all these amazing reviews and all this attention! It's really really cool. [emoji1317]


Don't want to put a dampener on things and it is great that the TLBO previews seem to be going well, but don't get too carried away; the Variety awards editor isn't too fond, and that release date is still ominous.  Of course, I want it to be as great as it can possibly be too, but I am just managing my own expectations so as not to be too disappointed if the official reviews don't quite live up to the tweets from the previews.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> Don't want to put a dampener on things and it is great that the TLBO previews seem to be going well, but don't get too carried away; the Variety awards editor isn't too fond, and that release date is still ominous.  Of course, I want it to be as great as it can possibly be too, but I am just managing my own expectations so as not to be too disappointed if the official reviews don't quite live up to the tweets from the previews.



Yes, it's true [emoji23][emoji23][emoji122] I'm posting these reactions since some posters were interested in seeing if the audience liked the movie or now but yeah it doesn't mean anything. I think Venice means a lot more than people's reactions; reactions don't give you an Oscar nom [emoji57] I just hope everybody loves the movie, also Venice jury and so on.. 
Btw as I told some days ago, me myself I'm not very interested in other people's reactions. I mean, I love the fact other people love the movie and it means so much, but it won't affect my personal opinion..  

And yes, we don't have to let reviews carry us away, it doesn't mean very much in terms of awards. It means very much in terms of how the movie is, tho. Everybody's loving it, so it's probably gorgeous as I thought. 
I don't care too much of awards, but of its value as a movie and impact and this is going well


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> You're welcome, I'll keep sharing what I find around.. There are so many reviews and comments it's impossible to keep track and collect them all [emoji85]


Thanks for sharing!



JaneWT said:


> Don't want to put a dampener on things and it is great that the TLBO previews seem to be going well, but don't get too carried away; the Variety awards editor isn't too fond, and that release date is still ominous.  Of course, I want it to be as great as it can possibly be too, but I am just managing my own expectations so as not to be too disappointed if the official reviews don't quite live up to the tweets from the previews.


Are you talking about Tapley's reply to Rogers? Tapley is an awards blogger. And, honestly,I trust Rogers' judgments in this case. Poland (film/awards blogger) also liked it.  But  it's better to wait for official reviews,I agree. Venice is a merciless festival,like Cannes. It's not Toronto. And this a kind of story that is not everyone's cup of tea.  We should take this factor into account.

@nathanielr: @filmguy619 it's always tough for men in romantic dramas (Oscar has a gender bias there) but he's as amazing as ever.

@nathanielr: The Cinematography is... gah! So beautiful. #LightBetweenOceans (Adam Arkapaw is the DP, prev: Animal Kingdom, Macbeth, Top of the Lake)


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> Are you talking about Tapley's reply to Rogers? Tapley is an awards blogger. And, honestly,I trust Rogers' judgments in this case


Yes, I was referring to him, but thanks for clarifying; I am not too hot on who's who in the reviews world - there are so many around!  I'm just trying to get a little perspective because everyone (well, almost everyone!) is getting very excited and I don't want there to be a huge disappointment if the reviews don't mirror what's currently being posted.  

I'm not talking about awards - awards are nice, but they're just the icing on the cake and quite frankly, having observed the awards season in detail for the first time (the 2015/2016 season), they're a bit of a farce anyway.  I'm just talking about the official reviews.  I admit that I like Michael appearing in well-received films.  The one odd bad review doesn't bother me - that's just opinion - but if the notices are generally not good, then it's a real shame and - I think - a waste of his talent.  Didn't the New York Times, in their review of Macbeth last year, state that Michael "routinely shakes hands with greatness in films that don’t remotely do the same"??  2015 seemed to buck that trend and it was a well-received year, with Macbeth, Steve Jobs and Slow West, and I am just hoping that TLBO can continue in that vein, but I am not going to heave a sigh of relief (or not!) until the embargo is lifted.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Tapley's reply to Rogers? Tapley is an awards blogger. And, honestly,I trust Rogers' judgments in this case. Poland (film/awards blogger) also liked it.  But  it's better to wait for official reviews,I agree. Venice is a merciless festival,like Cannes. It's not Toronto. And this a kind of story that is not everyone's cup of tea.  We should take this factor into account.
> 
> @nathanielr: @filmguy619 it's always tough for men in romantic dramas (Oscar has a gender bias there) but he's as amazing as ever.
> 
> @nathanielr: The Cinematography is... gah! So beautiful. #LightBetweenOceans (Adam Arkapaw is the DP, prev: Animal Kingdom, Macbeth, Top of the Lake)



Uuuh well! Arkapaw is unbelievable..  cinematography in Cianfrance's movies is always amazing, btw... So I know what to expect. 
Btw, 3 weeks left and I'll see it, so... [emoji7][emoji1316]


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Yes, I was referring to him, but thanks for clarifying; I am not too hot on who's who in the reviews world - there are so many around!  I'm just trying to get a little perspective because everyone (well, almost everyone!) is getting very excited and I don't want there to be a huge disappointment if the reviews don't mirror what's currently being posted.


I totally agree with you. It's better to keep expectations low. 


> I'm not talking about awards - awards are nice, but they're just the icing on the cake and quite frankly, having observed the awards season in detail for the first time (the 2015/2016 season), they're a bit of a farce anyway.  I'm just talking about the official reviews*.  I admit that I like Michael appearing in well-received films.  The one odd bad review doesn't bother me - that's just opinion - but if the notices are generally not good, then it's a real shame and - I think - a waste of his talent.  *Didn't the New York Times, in their review of Macbeth last year, state that Michael "routinely shakes hands with greatness in films that don’t remotely do the same"??  2015 seemed to buck that trend and it was a well-received year, with Macbeth, Steve Jobs and Slow West, and I am just hoping that TLBO can continue in that vein, but I am not going to heave a sigh of relief (or not!) until the embargo is lifted.


 I agree. And yes,awards are just the icing on the cake. I don't even  have high hopes this year. Steve Jobs was definitely his best reviewed movie because American reviews for Macbeth were more mixed.  It was a well-received year in the end.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I totally agree with you. It's better to keep expectations low.
> 
> I agree. And yes,awards are just the icing on the cake. I don't even  have high hopes this year. Steve Jobs was definitely his best reviewed movie because American reviews for Macbeth were more mixed.  It was a well-received year in the end.



ALWAYS keeping low expectations re awards etc. The only opinions that really matters in terms of awards and critics are expert's ones. Nobody cares about what the audience thinks, in the Academy world.
I just thought posting people's reviews was cool cos many of you/us were interested in reactions (especially from men). Ordinary people's reviews and good comments = probably okay for the box office and/or to know what to expect from a movie, but, again, it's personal. 
Btw the only thing I really really care about is seeing and loving the movie, then is reading good reviews from "important" people especially about their acting -which I don't doubt tbh, but it's always important to read stuff like that- and then, only in the end, people's opinion. I'm posting people's reviews bc they are the only ones we have now and they're very positive.


----------



## carmencrem

Btw talking about Steve jobs.. tonight I'm watching it for the 6th time cos I really really really loved it. Love everything from Boyle, love both Michael and Kate.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Btw talking about Steve jobs.. tonight I'm watching it for the 6th time cos I really really really loved it. Love everything from Boyle, love both Michael and Kate.


Watched it the other weekend too  There's ten minutes in Act 2 that ranks up there with the best in cinema imo. 

tbh I will forever be salty about the great Steve Jobs Snub of 2016. It was all over once Sorkin wasn't nominated but _come on _


----------



## mollie12

Michael interviewed Rebecca Ferguson for Porter Magazine, promoting The Girl on the Train.  I haven't read it yet, so I don't know if it's interesting/revealing:  http://rebeccalouisaferguson.tumblr...ecca-ferguson-for-porter-magazine-interviewed


----------



## artemis09

There wasn't anything particularly interesting about the interview, although Rebecca seems nice. I did find it funny that the caption below Michael's picture says he's an "American actor turned interviewer." LOL


----------



## carmencrem

Ok I think Michael and Alicia are in Mallorca. This guy is there and posted this video. He recognised her cause she passed close to him (he explains at 4:02 circa) and then you can see her (at 4:42 circa) with some people around and the guy next yo her is 99% Michael: his head, his hair, his semi/profile, his light blue shirt.
I think they may be on a holiday, cause in few days she's going to Asia.I think the guy didn't recognise michael. He's Swedish, that's why he recognised Alicia.. Btw I had to use my pc to be sure they were Michael and Alicia but yes, it really really really looks like they are.


----------



## carmencrem

Here they are [emoji57]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3434789
> View attachment 3434790
> View attachment 3434791
> View attachment 3434792
> 
> Here they are [emoji57]


But...but...but... That's ridiculous..why would they be together in Mallorca...not promoting..not filming...unless...oy yeah..I get it......


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> But...but...but... That's ridiculous..why would they be together in Mallorca...not promoting..not filming...unless...oy yeah..I get it......
> View attachment 3434794



Ahah yes! They were vanished and now I think we know where they are... [emoji57] 
Never been to Palma de Mallorca but I have a friend who lives near there... I just sent her a message with those pics asking her to find them but she told me she's leaving for Paris tomorrow! [emoji85] 
Oh btw it's a very relaxing and exotic place for English/Swedish people! [emoji7]


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3434789
> View attachment 3434790
> View attachment 3434791
> View attachment 3434792
> 
> Here they are [emoji57]



That looks vaguely like her, but that's definitely not him.   We just saw a photo of him last week with Jason Momoa and it's very clear that he buzzed his hair down.  The guy sitting next to AV has long enough hair that there's some curl to it.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> That looks vaguely like her, but that's definitely not him.   We just saw a photo of him last week with Jason Momoa and it's very clear that he buzzed his hair down.  The guy sitting next to AV has long enough hair that there's some curl to it.


I thought the same thing too, honestly. The hair is what looked different since it's not that fluffy usually, haha.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> That looks vaguely like her, but that's definitely not him.   We just saw a photo of him last week with Jason Momoa and it's very clear that he buzzed his hair down.  The guy sitting next to AV has long enough hair that there's some curl to it.



Really? No... I don't think so.. I think it's him.. It's his head. The same shape 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (and the same blue shirt but it's not important). I really see him.. + he's with her so I think it really could be only Michael. 
I really see him in this pic tbh. Not 100% sure but 99,9.


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> Really? No... I don't think so.. I think it's him.. It's his head. The same shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and the same blue shirt but it's not important). I really see him.. + he's with her so I think it really could be only Michael.
> I really see him in this pic tbh. Not 100% sure but 99,9.


The shape of his head is irrelevant.  He couldn't possibly have grown that much hair in a week.


----------



## carmencrem

The hair isn't long in these pics. He's at the seaside, so his hair is normally more wavy... The shape of the head is 100% his IMO. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and the hair is short. But I don't want to sound annoying. All the people I asked around saw him in that guy. I don't know what to say tbh. I don't want to force people to think what I think. Maybe I'm wrong. I don't think to be wrong but who knows, it could be. 
Hope to have more pics but I don't think so, since if they were on a holiday it's a short holiday cause Alicia will be busy soon


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> The shape of his head is irrelevant.  He couldn't possibly have grown that much hair in a week.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 it's true. But it's weird. Everything in that guy looks like Michael's. 
I don't know what to say. I thought it was logic to see him, it looks 100% like him, I didn't thought about the hair. It doesn't seem so long to me, tbh. Now I know everybody will start saying it's not him just to deny he's with her (not talking about you!) but I genuinely think it's him.. I'm not saying it because I want to see him with his gf or something.. I just see him. If somebody asked me, showing me just his head, I would have said his name.. I would still say it. But I can't be 100% sure.. As you see, we're having different opinions..


----------



## mollie12

No offense, but even if we didn't have contradictory proof in that Momoa photo AND his hair was the right length, there's no way I'd be convinced that's him.  It looks like it could be any dude in the world with brownish-auburn hair.  I have no idea what you're seeing.


----------



## carmencrem

on youtube the guy told me it's Michael..


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> No offense, but even if we didn't have contradictory proof in that Momoa photo AND his hair was the right length, there's no way I'd be convinced that's him.  It looks like it could be any dude in the world with brownish-auburn hair.  I have no idea what you're seeing.



I don't know, I see the shape of his head. I didn't want to start a fight, btw, don't worry. Didn't want to offend anyone or to force people to see what I see... No problem.. I could  be wrong. 

The guy told me it's Michael btw.


----------



## mollie12

Yeah, and I don't believe him.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, and I don't believe him.



Ok.. Why would he lie? 
Btw i admit the guy next to the possible Alicia seems a bit short to be Michael. Yes, that is possible.


----------



## carmencrem

And I also read a comment of a guy saying he was in Los Angeles Saturday... So it's a bit weird. I didn't believe that guy at first cause when I asked him he never replied... But now it's all so weird.
I don't know what to say. I don't see why the Mallorca tourist should lie, maybe he just wants attention, but I admit it's all very confusing. 
Also... No sightings, for now.
Yeah, maybe I was wrong. No problems in admitting it.


----------



## gingerglory

I tend to think it's him. I suspect that he was wearing this blue shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and from this angle, his hair wasn't that long either. Also besides the shape of his back head, I always find that he has a very distinctive end of his hair. I don't know if anybody else also noticed it. There is a tail-like shape where his hair ends at the back of his head. I am not sure if I explain it clearly, but you can see this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I saw the same little "tail" from the screen cap.

Anyway, it really doesn't matter to me if it's him or not in the end. Those are just my two cents for the speculation.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I tend to think it's him. I suspect that he was wearing this blue shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from this angle, his hair wasn't that long either. Also besides the shape of his back head, I always find that he has a very distinctive end of his hair. I don't know if anybody else also noticed it. There is a tail-like shape where his hair ends at the back of his head. I am not sure if I explain it clearly, but you can see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the same little "tail" from the screen cap.
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents.



True and that's what I think too. That guy looks 100% like him and the guy on YouTube confirmed too.
But it's also true I saw a sighting of Michael in London 3 minutes ago... ://


----------



## artemis09

gingerglory said:


> I tend to think it's him. I suspect that he was wearing this blue shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from this angle, his hair wasn't that long either. Also besides the shape of his back head, I always find that he has a very distinctive end of his hair. I don't know if anybody else also noticed it. There is a tail-like shape where his hair ends at the back of his head. I am not sure if I explain it clearly, but you can see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the same little "tail" from the screen cap.
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents.


Well, the Assassin's Creed photo at the bottom was from a while back, so his hair looks different from this one. Anyway, looking at those pictures, the guy sitting there seems to be smaller in person. I'm used to seeing Michael's broad shoulders, and I don't see them with this guy. I also read somewhere that he was in LA like carmen said. But who knows.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> Well, the Assassin's Creed photo at the bottom was from a while back, so his hair looks different from this one. Anyway, looking at those pictures, the guy sitting there seems to be smaller in person. I'm used to seeing Michael's broad shoulders, and I don't see them with this guy. I also read somewhere that he was in LA like carmen said. But who knows.



So ok a guy say he's in Mallorca, another he's in LA and another he's in London [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> Ok.. Why would he lie?
> Btw i admit the guy next to the possible Alicia seems a bit short to be Michael. Yes, that is possible.



I didn't say he lied.  I don't believe him in the sense that I don't believe he is correct.  Mistaken identity happens all the time.  I'm also not convinced that's her either.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I tend to think it's him. I suspect that he was wearing this blue shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from this angle, his hair wasn't that long either. Also besides the shape of his back head, I always find that he has a very distinctive end of his hair. I don't know if anybody else also noticed it. There is a tail-like shape where his hair ends at the back of his head. I am not sure if I explain it clearly, but you can see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the same little "tail" from the screen cap.
> 
> Anyway, it really doesn't matter to me if it's him or not in the end. Those are just my two cents for the speculation.



Btw these two pics were taken in 2 different moments but talking about the first one... It's true, his hair seems way shorter than the day before, when he was doing press junkets etc


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> I didn't say he lied.  I don't believe him in the sense that I don't believe he is correct.  Mistaken identity happens all the time.



Well according to someone he's in 3 different places now lol


----------



## gingerglory

artemis09 said:


> Well, the Assassin's Creed photo at the bottom was from a while back, so his hair looks different from this one. Anyway, looking at those pictures, the guy sitting there seems to be smaller in person. I'm used to seeing Michael's broad shoulders, and I don't see them with this guy. I also read somewhere that he was in LA like carmen said. But who knows.



I wasn't actually comparing what his hair looks like between these two pictures. I was just using AC's picture to point out that little "tail" at the end of his hair, no matter how long or how short, that "tail" always tends to appear in most of his pictures. Actually it's more easy to notice it when watching his films because there are more shots of his back head in his films than the pictures of his back head. Anyway, like I say, just adding my two cents based on these screen caps to the speculation, but it really doesn't matter to me where he is. Not trying to convince anybody. Yeah, he could be anywhere.


----------



## carmencrem

They could have spent 3/4 days there and being filmed by this guy who was there. I think the LA sighting wasn't true cause that guy didn't reply.. To anyone.. I don't see his hair being longer than before in these pics, tbh.. It's just the photo.. It's just the fact they're wavy.. It could be many things. I don't know what to say. I asked that guy to be more precise but I  don't want to harass him tbh.. 
I don't know guys.. Everybody should take his/her decision to believe in what he/she sees cause Michael seems to be everywhere in the world now.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> I wasn't actually comparing what his hair looks like between these two pictures. I was just using AC's picture to point out that little "tail" at the end of his hair, no matter how long or how short, that "tail" always tends to appear in most of his pictures. Actually it's more easy to notice it when watching his films because there are more shots of his back head in his films than the pictures of his back head. Anyway, like I say, just adding my two cents based on these screen caps to the speculation, but it really doesn't matter to me where he is. Not trying to convince anybody. Yeah, he could be anywhere.



Actually I thought and still think the guy in the pics can be him, and the video could have been taken few days ago (why should a traveller post on YouTube while he's travelling? The video is surely from few days ago..) They could be back home today and in fact Alicia has to go to Asia for her promo tour (Bourne). Michael was spotted in London tonight.
I still think it's possible they were there, in that video I "see" him but not everybody does, so I don't know.. It's just my opinion, just what I see and it looks logical to me..I  don't know what to think tho. I'm not sure of anything


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> So ok a guy say he's in Mallorca, another he's in LA and another he's in London [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I wouldn't exclude that the guy is Michael,but let's take everything with a grain of salt. It's just speculation.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> True and that's what I think too. That guy looks 100% like him and the guy on YouTube confirmed too.
> But it's also true I saw a sighting of Michael in London 3 minutes ago... ://



If the pics  were taken separately, just ask us to see if these two are them then it is really hard to decide. But the fact that two fellows who "look like them" are pictured sitting together then the chances are higher  .


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I wouldn't exclude that the guy is Michael,but let's take everything with a grain of salt. It's just speculation.



Same big earlobe, same shape of his head, same "wavy hair", same shirt, Alicia... I see Michael fassbender tbh! 
IF these two are them, that video was taken few days ago (1 or 2), since the LA sighting probably wasn't true cause that guy never replied.. To anybody.. 
Today he's in London and that's okay, it's Monday and I know Alicia has to fly to Asia.
But yes THIS IS JUST SPECULATION, Don't kill me please I'm just expressing an opinion [emoji23][emoji18][emoji1316][emoji1]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> If the pics  were taken separately, just ask us to see if these two are them then it is really hard to decide. But the fact that two fellows who "look like them" are pictured sitting together then the chances are higher  .



This. Yes, that's what makes it quite obvious. Two people who just look like them? Or.. Alicia and a Michael lookalike? I don't think so.. Btw it's speculation. I can't tell you. I may ask them when I see them [emoji23]


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Same big earlobe, same shape of his head, same "wavy hair", same shirt, Alicia... I see Michael fassbender tbh!
> IF these two are them, *that video was taken few days ago (1 or 2)*, since the LA sighting probably wasn't true cause that guy never replied.. To anybody..
> Today he's in London and that's okay, it's Monday and I know Alicia has to fly to Asia.
> But yes THIS IS JUST SPECULATION, Don't kill me please I'm just expressing an opinion [emoji23][emoji18][emoji1316][emoji1]


It's possible. We're just speculating. It's not a problem.


----------



## carmencrem

The guy told me he recorded the video on August 7th. Yesterday


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> The guy told me he recorded the video on August 7th. Yesterday



Since he replied such details, unlikely he gets it wrong . Nevertheless, there is still a chance that we "influence" him - since we keep asking is this Michael fassbender ? It probably makeshim thinks like - oh! It's him! Though he might not be sure at the first place.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> This. Yes, that's what makes it quite obvious. Two people who just look like them? Or.. Alicia and a Michael lookalike? I don't think so.. Btw it's speculation. I can't tell you. I may ask them when I see them [emoji23]



Ask them in Venice if we can't get conclusive proof, Haha!


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> It's possible. We're just speculating. It's not a problem.



The guy told me the video was recorded yesterday, which makes sense to me. Too many coincidences, tbh.. 
Btw okay, tomorrow I'll wake up with some people saying it wasn't him, other saying it was him and this "war" will go on for days and days... [emoji85] tb100% honest I thought his hair was shorter in that pic with momoa, but the days before, when he was in NYC, they looked exactly as they look in this video. So probably that pic with momoa had a weird lighting or something or it was just the position/hairdo. Even in that NYC pic of him walking inside the airport his hair looks WAAAAY shorter but they were not.. (we have pics from the same day with his usual length, so I think they're kinda longer/curlier on the back of his head) cos to me this guy looks 100% or at least 99% like him. But yes. It's speculation!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Same big earlobe, same shape of his head, same "wavy hair", same shirt, Alicia... I see Michael fassbender tbh!
> IF these two are them, that video was taken few days ago (1 or 2), since the LA sighting probably wasn't true cause that guy never replied.. To anybody..
> Today he's in London and that's okay, it's Monday and I know Alicia has to fly to Asia.
> But yes THIS IS JUST SPECULATION, Don't kill me please I'm just expressing an opinion [emoji23][emoji18][emoji1316][emoji1]



We won't kill you if you get it wrong but we will sure scold you for confusing us ! Just kidding ! Hehe. 
Thanks for taking the trouble to get the response from that guy! Really appreciated.


----------



## carmencrem

Look at these pics: 



Both taken in NYC the same day, the day he left.
In the first his hair is 100% like in the Momoa's pic, in the second it's 100% like in the Mallorca video.
So yeah, I think it's just his hairstyle. 
I still think that guy in Mallorca was him, I should ask him if I have the chance [emoji23]


----------



## artemis09

This discussion is not really going to prove anything either way, but I will say that I still don't completely buy that that's him. Even with those pics up above, the hair in the Mallorca ones looks a lot thicker than both of these. I'm not even sure if that's the same shirt. Even Alicia looks different. But this is just going to go on and on, so there's no point in having a debate. I doubt we'll get true confirmation it was them, anyway.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Watching the video I don't believe its Michael. For 1, the guy had fuller and lighter hair. Moreover, in the video why didn't he say she was with Michael? Please dont tell me she's more famous and recognizable and Michael isn't. He's saying its him after he was asked, naaah its not Michael.


----------



## carmencrem

Again two pics from the same 2 days:






here his hair looks "shorter" 





 (here it looks longer from the back)

He has a strange kind of hair I don't know what to say tbh.. Everybody can take his/her own decision. Only Michael owns the truth [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> This discussion is not really going to prove anything either way, but I will say that I still don't completely buy that that's him. Even with those pics up above, the hair in the Mallorca ones looks a lot thicker than both of these. I'm not even sure if that's the same shirt. Even Alicia looks different. But this is just going to go on and on, so there's no point in having a debate. I doubt we'll get true confirmation it was them, anyway.



Yeah I agree. I mean, I think it was him and it looked like him but tbh I don't know and I can't swear it.
I do believe it but I'm not trying to convince anybody. I'm just trying to provide some "proofs" of why I do believe it's him, there are many obvious reasons, but unfortunately we don't have any pic which shows it more clearly...
That guy recognised only Alicia at fist btw, probably because he's a guy and he was just chilling with other male friends (in fact he said he saw that sexy actress etc etc, he only cared about Alicia cause she was a girl [emoji23]). I don't think he's interested in cinema/gossip/actors etc, so that's why he didn't write it was Michael, if it was Michael. He recognised Alicia only because she's Swedish, Probably.. 
Btw yeah, this discussion is pointless. As long as we don't have any 1000000% clear confirmation we can't think the same thing. It's normal to have various opinions (especially with Alicia Vikander involved, but I'm not referring to you, not at all.. don't worry) . No problems. Maybe we'll know, maybe not, cause he's apparently in London now.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Again two pics from the same 2 days:
> 
> View attachment 3434914
> 
> View attachment 3434917
> View attachment 3434918
> 
> here his hair looks "shorter"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434915
> View attachment 3434919
> 
> (here it looks longer from the back)
> 
> He has a strange kind of hair I don't know what to say tbh.. Everybody can take his/her own decision. Only Michael owns the truth [emoji23]



I supposed is the lighting that makes his hair short / long / dark/ brown / curly / straight etc


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I supposed is the lighting that makes his hair short / long / dark/ brown / curly / straight etc



Again, for me it's clearly his head/neck/earlobe/hair/curls and shirt. And then.. There's Alicia, which I doubts hangs out and goes on a mini holiday with friends and a fassbender lookalike. But everything's possible through the looking glass 








As long as I don't find proofs he was in another place, to me these are Michael and Alicia in Mallorca yesterday. Now he's in London, she's ready to go to Asia.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm. So he makes a video titled "dinner with AV" (with no mention of Michael), he said she was having dinner close by (again no mention of Michael), he walked by so fast, couldn't see if it was her properly, arrow pointed at her indicating its her (again no mention of Michael) and its only when someone asked if its him, he's gonna say its Michael, with a "good spotting"? So you telling me that all that time she's there and this dude videotaping it, he couldn't say from jump if Michael was there or no? Sounds fishy to me


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I supposed is the lighting that makes his hair short / long / dark/ brown / curly / straight etc



And then.. ...i think that guy only recognised Alicia cause she was Swedish.. Or she was an actress and maybe he knows only girls and he only cares for female stars. In fact the only thing he states was that she was a beautiful actress.. If he didn't think that guy was Michael he would have said "I don't know" or "no". But he didn't, and he had no reason to lie or to be so sure it was him if it wasn't. 
Then.. Look at his neck/hair/ear/shirt. I don't think Alicia hags around with Michael's lookalikes. They had a very short holiday tho!


----------



## carmencrem

carmencrem said:


> And then.. ...i think that guy only recognised Alicia cause she was Swedish.. Or she was an actress and maybe he knows only girls and he only cares for female stars. In fact the only thing he states was that she was a beautiful actress.. If he didn't think that guy was Michael he would have said "I don't know" or "no". But he didn't, and he had no reason to lie or to be so sure it was him if it wasn't.
> Then.. Look at his neck/hair/ear/shirt. I don't think Alicia hags around with Michael's lookalikes. They had a very short holiday tho!



Or maybe he recognised but him he just didn't care cos he only cares for girls. He's a boy... I mean, it's very stupid but it happens quite often (men recognise girls and girls recognise men and don't care about the other )


----------



## carmencrem

new gorgeous still from TLBO! [emoji92][emoji170]


----------



## Esizzle

Looks like the back of Michael's head and Alicia's side profile in that video to me. If it is them, nice to see Michael vacationing and taking it easy. Although neither of them are very recognizable so the person taking the video could have been confused.


----------



## kashlo

I can see why people would think that is Michael but IMO that guy looks too stocky to be him. The girl looks like Alicia in terms of the hair but not the face. Who knows? I'm with the people who think his hair can't have grown back that much in a matter of days.


----------



## Purusha

kashlo said:


> I can see why people would think that is Michael but IMO that guy looks too stocky to be him. The girl looks like Alicia in terms of the hair but not the face. Who knows? I'm with the people who think his hair can't have grown back that much in a matter of days.



I agree Kashlo, this is not Michael's hair. This person is never MF and I don't think that girl is AV. If you take a look at this guy who made the video and his other videos, he's an attention seeker, and it's easier to get attention when you write sth like "This is AV". If it was, why does his camera pass her so quickly? You don't get a chance to have a good look in her. No war Carmen, just my opinion


----------



## Just Askin

Fassbender included in this...bar scene from shame. Agree with the whole compilation being some of the best...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> New Interview




It's the second part of the long video about love we saw few days ago  but thank you anyways [emoji18][emoji1316]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> It's the second part of the long video about love we saw few days ago  but thank you anyways


ok. Changed vid.


----------



## carmencrem

I do think they look like them, both of them. It would be pretty weird to have two lookalike of a couple sitting at the same table... [emoji85] or Alicia sitting at the table with this man who has the same hair, neck, ears and shirt Michael has. Same for Alicia: her little ear, the way she does her hair and her head..
It's also true that IMO Michael's shoulders are way larger, his head is bigger (but it depends on the position of the camera) and Alicia's arms are apparently different from this girl's arm. and I can't be 100% sure about her profile.. But again, it could be the fact that guy filmed them very quickly and what we see depends on the focus and position of the camera.. and he could have stopped a bit longer just to film them better. 
I keep thinking its logic it's them, two lookalike at the same table (with Michael's shirt on and Alicia's typical ponytail) would be improbable, but with a "grain of salt" .. + I can't force anyone. I'm not the kind of person who takes for granted everything, it's just not in my nature. But I also can't understand why that guy should be lying, tbh... I'll see them as long as I have not proof it's not true but I can't swear it. 
Now I'm seeing the video @justaskin!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Fassbender included in this...bar scene from shame. Agree with the whole compilation being some of the best...




That bar scene from shame is one of the best scenes of the movie. I remember how I "felt" that "shame" myself watching that scene. He's such a brave actor, it's really embarrassing to act saying such an amount of naughty things without feeling uncomfortable/awkward... I know he's an actor and it's his job, but it remains a very difficult thing to do as human being. (And the threesome scene.. That one is strong too, to shoot! Again, Michael... Ave! [emoji1316]) This movie requires 100% bravery, Michael and Carey are so cool and talented and the final product was super. Both with a huge immense ability to push themselves everywhere.
And re THIS bar scene, his grin is EVERYTHING. [emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

tbt


----------



## carmencrem

Have I already posted it? I don't remember, sorry.


----------



## Selayang430

After selling oven - this round Michael was made bald to sell hair planting! This is really bad - does Michael look like he will get bald soon ?!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> After selling oven - this round Michael was made bald to sell hair planting! This is really bad - does Michael look like he will get bald soon ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435216


Lol this is brilliant. They are so cheeky doing this. Ingenious promotion on their part.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> After selling oven - this round Michael was made bald to sell hair planting! This is really bad - does Michael look like he will get bald soon ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435216



hahaha noooooo I can't believe it lol Ahahahah


----------



## carmencrem

This is cool and stupid. But funny. [emoji23]



This is the guy's last reply.  It can't be a coincidence to the point that 2 lookalikes of a couple with the perfect clothes etc are sitting at the same table  I do believe him obviously with a grain of salt until I have the actual proof it's not true. 



This is from this stylist's insta / back in the days.. Sarajevo 2011.


----------



## Just Askin

I think it's him. Recognise those lugs (ears) anywhere. As I said before...not the done things to snap pics of people going about their everyday businesses. Good for the vlogger showing that respect. Back in London now ? Ikea and J.Lewis shopping to do


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I think it's him. Recognise those lugs (ears) anywhere. As I said before...not the done things to snap pics of people going about their everyday businesses. Good for the vlogger showing that respect. Back in London now ?



Yeah, I probably would have done the same.. When you are in the situation you find it creepy and uncomfortable to bother celebrities/actors on a holiday.. I don't know, I would feel a bit *ugh*. I think he genuinely only cared about Alicia at first (and showing her to his friends on YouTube maybe)probably because he's Swedish too and she's a female actress.. 
Yeah ahah his ears are pretty impressive, on the contrary, Alicia's are very small  
Yes, apparently he's in London, a girl wrote so on Facebook yesterday evening quite late. 
I don't know his next projects, apart from TLBO promo.. Maybe he's going to Ireland? I know Alicia is busy now.. So he's probably visiting his family (?). Maybe he's already done.


----------



## carmencrem

I love his profile[emoji24][emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

From @goldcrest_films on Twitter


----------



## Just Askin

http://andsowewalkalone.tumblr.com/post/148696943189




	

		
			
		

		
	
Yum yum...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> http://andsowewalkalone.tumblr.com/post/148696943189
> View attachment 3435436
> View attachment 3435437
> View attachment 3435438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum yum...



Hello Quintus Dias


----------



## Esizzle

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3435316
> 
> This is cool and stupid. But funny. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3435314
> 
> This is the guy's last reply.  It can't be a coincidence to the point that 2 lookalikes of a couple with the perfect clothes etc are sitting at the same table  I do believe him obviously with a grain of salt until I have the actual proof it's not true.
> .


I believe it even less that it is Michael in that video after that "privacy" comment made by the man. If he really was concerned for their privacy, he would not have taken a video, posted it on youtube and titled it "lunch with AV". Sounds like he is trying to get hits on his video.


----------



## carmencrem

Esizzle said:


> I believe it even less that it is Michael in that video after that "privacy" comment made by the man. If he really was concerned for their privacy, he would not have taken a video, posted it on youtube and titled it "lunch with AV". Sounds like he is trying to get hits on his video.



Tbh I would do the same.. I wouldn't post a video tbh, but I wouldn't even ask him and Alicia for a picture or an autograph while they are on a holiday... It's just my approach to people I like.. I don't like bothering them.
But I'm not in this guy's mind. 
As I told you, I do believe him cos I can't really get why he would be lying, especially since those two actually looked like them and I don't believe the coincidence that a fassbender lookalike and a Vikander lookalike would sit together at a table, or that Alicia would sit next to a guy who looks 100% like fassbender and wears the same light blue shirt... 
I also think his hair are the same hair we saw in NYC and that pic with momoa wasn't different from this 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But it's just my opinion cause I think those two looked too much like them; no worries if we don't agree 100%, it's impossible to say for sure. I take it, but with a grain of salt. In the end, my life won't change, they might have been in Mallorca or have stayed in London, no problem. I just find this story a bit weird but it's not the first time it happens, it's always difficult to be sure about sightings etc with celebrities. 
These two really looked like them IMO but I wasn't there and so.. I'll believe him as long as I have no proof he was lying, cause these two look like them to me, but it's not a big deal. We can move on... We'll probably never know... And there's nothing else to ask that guy, I don't want to harass him, it's not that important. Glad if they've spent time in Mallorca, equally glad if they were in London or wherever. 
I still see them there but I wasn't there, so I couldn't enjoy the same meals nor chat with them, now they're surely back in London and we won't have pics from that holiday.. (I don't think so, at least)
It's gone [emoji846]


----------



## artemis09

I don't know whether to be amused, embarrassed, or both that this is still being fought about. Good lord.


----------



## Selayang430

artemis09 said:


> I don't know whether to be amused, embarrassed, or both that this is still being fought about. Good lord.



Don't  see fighting just discussion with civilized language.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm. so make a video saying he's having dinner with her, point an arrow saying its her, then when asked about it say he's respecting privacy? O please 
If he wanted to respect any privacy he wouldn't have given that video that title


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Tbh I would do the same.. *I wouldn't post a video tbh, but I wouldn't even ask him and Alicia for a picture or an autograph while they are on a holiday... It's just my approach to people I like.. I don't like bothering them.
> But I'm not in this guy's mind. *
> As I told you, I do believe him cos I can't really get why he would be lying, especially since those two actually looked like them and I don't believe the coincidence that a fassbender lookalike and a Vikander lookalike would sit together at a table, or that Alicia would sit next to a guy who looks 100% like fassbender and wears the same light blue shirt...
> I also think his hair are the same hair we saw in NYC and that pic with momoa wasn't different from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435657
> View attachment 3435658


This. I don't understand why everyone who recognizes a celebrity is supposed to take a pic.. it's creepy. Anyway,posting a video like that is not the same as putting a camera in someone's face.


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> This. I don't understand why everyone who recognizes a celebrity is supposed to take a pic.. it's creepy. Anyway,posting a video like that is not the same as putting a camera in someone's face.



If I got to "film" celebrity in my camera or see them off duty, I will also show off a bit and post it in FB though I may not approach them to take wefie!


----------



## Morgane

Old photoshoot


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Old photoshoot


Oh..and just before bedtime


----------



## Just Askin

I have a theory. I think Weinsy on Tumblr has talked herself into a corner. I believe all she really wants to do is stare at the sort of pics just posted. But she can't anymore so she just tags dear Michael and trys to spread her bitterness. I prefer to be on this side of the fence. So much more pleasant


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> I have a theory. I think Weinsy on Tumblr has talked herself into a corner. I believe all she really wants to do is stare at the sort of pics just posted. But she can't anymore so she just tags dear Michael and trys to spread her bitterness. I prefer to be on this side of the fence. So much more pleasant


Why haven't we started saying Whinesy yet? So much more accurate. The opposite of love is indifference, yknow


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I have a theory. I think Weinsy on Tumblr has talked herself into a corner. I believe all she really wants to do is stare at the sort of pics just posted. But she can't anymore so she just tags dear Michael and trys to spread her bitterness. I prefer to be on this side of the fence. So much more pleasant



No comments. Lol. I'm famous, but I have no comments for this craziness lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Oh..and just before bedtime



Is he even real, yes?


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Old photoshoot



Thank you for this. Now I'm supposed to have a good night... Lol [emoji57][emoji23][emoji92]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I have a theory. I think Weinsy on Tumblr has talked herself into a corner. I believe all she really wants to do is stare at the sort of pics just posted. But she can't anymore so she just tags dear Michael and trys to spread her bitterness. I prefer to be on this side of the fence. So much more pleasant



My theory on this Weinsy is only one since the beginning - mental disorder. ( theory only  as I can't do diagnosis ) She seems to assume every other person who disagrees with her has ill intention, hidden agenda  and evil plots in mind.  As a result, she always make accuses about others on pr plants, attention-seeking, payroll etc. 

I avoid her tumble sometimes ago , don't want to be poison by the bitterness and deranged insanity
***Thanks to moderator on this site to keep this a nice place ***


----------



## carmencrem

spread the LOLs and the beauty [emoji91][emoji92][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

http://www.gamesradar.com/alien-covenant-release-date-cast-trailer/


----------



## carmencrem

Just booked a first row for tlbo in Venice  cool! 
There are 2 screenings, the first (7pm - with the actors) was already sold out when I logged in (and I logged in RIGHT when they started to sell tickets), the second is at 8 pm and... I have two seats in first row. I'll try to find a seat in for the 7pm screening but it's kinda impossible.. [emoji85] I'm going to the premiere too btw


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Just booked a first row for tlbo in Venice  cool!
> There are 2 screenings, the first (7pm - with the actors) was already sold out when I logged in (and I logged in RIGHT when they started to sell tickets), the second is at 8 pm and... I have two seats in first row. I'll try to find a seat in for the 7pm screening but it's kinda impossible.. [emoji85] I'm going to the premiere too btw



The 7pm tickets might be reserved for the sponsors. Bravo ! You secured the first row of the second show. Think you can see what time the first show ends so you can "ambush" then outside the theater ! Hehe.
Ate they attending the open ceremony too ? If yes, you have another chance to get up close


----------



## carmencrem

I have tickets for the Sala Grande with actors too! Just found!!!!!!!!! Jsjkkcjfkskwk[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I have tickets for the Sala Grande with actors too! Just found!!!!!!!!! Jsjkkcjfkskwk[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3437067



I'll be dead before the screening this is too exciting! [emoji24][emoji7][emoji91]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I'll be dead before the screening this is too exciting! [emoji24][emoji7][emoji91]



Calm down and relax. We rely on you to do live telecast!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Calm down and relax. We rely on you to do live telecast!



It'll be okay! No worries


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another person who saw TLBO and loved it:


----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BI-4_ytgNK4/ cute new (aired now) video from TLBO press [emoji57][emoji178] poor interviewer lol


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/thetodayshow/status/763855300399030272 hope to see the full one!


----------



## Selayang430

Another test screening


----------



## carmencrem

Boys keep lovin' it!


----------



## carmencrem

X


----------



## carmencrem

another guy who saw the movie


----------



## carmencrem

new still / AC! [emoji41]


----------



## artemis09

It's interesting to see that a lot of men are commenting positively about the movie. It will be interesting to see its reception at VFF. 

The AC still is getting me pumped. I have some reservations about video game-inspired movies, but if nothing else, the costume design looks great.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Not to say that men cant give a review, but seeing I'm so suspicious of everything I find it interesting that so many males are saying what great movie it is and whether any stars are possible contenders. We'll see how it goes when it premieres


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Not to say that men cant give a review, but seeing I'm so suspicious of everything I find it interesting that so many males are saying what great movie it is and whether any stars are possible contenders. We'll see how it goes when it premieres


why do you find that interesting?


----------



## FassbenderLover

I find it interesting cuz people can be plants to say how great a movie is blah blah blah. I saw the tweet from a guy who was gushing about the movie, that was fine, but the way how other (males) jumped in, giving their praise, talking about whether it has a chance at next awards season. I got suspicious at that. Like I said, males can give their opinion if they've seen it.
Its being marketed as a love story when it's really about morals and how making a wrong decision can impact people's lives and if its being shown to be one thing and should viewers see it, it turn out to be something else, there might be some disappointment. But we'll see how the reviews go once its seen by the press


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> I have a theory. I think Weinsy on Tumblr has talked herself into a corner. I believe all she really wants to do is stare at the sort of pics just posted. But she can't anymore so she just tags dear Michael and trys to spread her bitterness. I prefer to be on this side of the fence. So much more pleasant


Macbeth is the only reason why she started to post in this thread. Her "fassilard" meltdowns on tumblr were hilarious. Now it's just an idiotic obsession.


carmencrem said:


> Just booked a first row for tlbo in Venice  cool!
> There are 2 screenings, the first (7pm - with the actors) was already sold out when I logged in (and I logged in RIGHT when they started to sell tickets), the second is at 8 pm and... I have two seats in first row. I'll try to find a seat in for the 7pm screening but it's kinda impossible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to the premiere too btw





aprilmayjune said:


> why do you find that interesting?


Apparently men can't like period dramas.. Most of these people are film buffs. There's nothing strange.


----------



## carmencrem

Does any of you have this Entertainment Weekly Fall Movie Preview edition? I can't find it now and I'd like to read the whole article, I just read some parts but the photo was to blurry.. Btw there are a lot of fassbender / colander 's pages which always posts screen caps of magazines when they have them so it's a matter of days 



Btw 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I just need to repost something sometimes. [emoji24][emoji170] 
I'm attending to this screening with them, in the end -it's been hard but I've made it!- and I think there will be press too. I don't know if they're just presenting the movie and leaving but I think they're staying for the screening too, cause they ALWAYS do in Venice. Then they always stop to talk to the audience for some minutes and taking pics again etc.. Btw, Need to keep my expectations low. [emoji57] it's better to have a good surprise than a bad one.. 

Today I saw a fan trailer for Covenant but I didn't post it cos it was a bit... :/ well nothing special... Not so well made.. Not at all. That's a movie I'm really curious about, even tho I already know it'll scare me to death.


----------



## FassbenderLover

And in Hollywood there aren't people who give good reviews to movies even when they suck. The world is made up of roses


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Does any of you have this Entertainment Weekly Fall Movie Preview edition? I can't find it now and I'd like to read the whole article, I just read some parts but the photo was to blurry.. Btw there are a lot of fassbender / colander 's pages which always posts screen caps of magazines when they have them so it's a matter of days
> View attachment 3438280
> 
> 
> Btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438281
> View attachment 3438282
> View attachment 3438283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to repost something sometimes. [emoji24][emoji170]
> I'm attending to this screening with them, in the end -it's been hard but I've made it!- and I think there will be press too. *I don't know if they're just presenting the movie and leaving but I think they're staying for the screening too, cause they ALWAYS do in Venice. Then they always stop to talk to the audience for some minutes and taking pics again etc..* Btw, Need to keep my expectations low. [emoji57] it's better to have a good surprise than a bad one..
> 
> Today I saw a fan trailer for Covenant but I didn't post it cos it was a bit... :/ well nothing special... Not so well made.. Not at all. That's a movie I'm really curious about, even tho I already know it'll scare me to death.


Yes,they usually stay for the screening.



FassbenderLover said:


> And in Hollywood there aren't people who give good reviews to movies even when they suck. The world is made up of roses


Of course. But I've no reason to believe that these people are being paid because they're men..


----------



## carmencrem

again, for those who asked.. I don't think I/we have already posted it. I can't keep track anymore tho [emoji85]


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Yes,they usually stay for the screening.
> 
> 
> Of course. But I've no reason to believe that these people are being paid because they're men..



Actually I made two men read this book (my father and a friend) and they actually loved it: apart from the love story, that some can like some others not, it depends (there are also women who don't like romances.. I'm NOT one of them [emoji85]), they were attracted by tom's story, his past and his conflicts, and personality.. Apart from the fact that men can actually like romances, it is not just a love story, it's a story about love in general, and choices, and moral dilemmas, and growing up, and forgiveness, loneliness.. It's veeeery complex. With very human and complex characters. [emoji1316]

Re the movie we know cianfrance is amazing and critic loves him and his movies had wonderful reviews + this cinematography is gorgeous and the actors too, so... I have good feelings. 


And... Yes.... They usually stay... [emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji1317][emoji57][emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Does any of you have this Entertainment Weekly Fall Movie Preview edition? I can't find it now and I'd like to read the whole article, I just read some parts but the photo was to blurry.. Btw there are a lot of fassbender / colander 's pages which always posts screen caps of magazines when they have them so it's a matter of days
> View attachment 3438280
> 
> 
> Btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438281
> View attachment 3438282
> View attachment 3438283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to repost something sometimes. [emoji24][emoji170]
> I'm attending to this screening with them, in the end -it's been hard but I've made it!- and I think there will be press too. I don't know if they're just presenting the movie and leaving but I think they're staying for the screening too, cause they ALWAYS do in Venice. Then they always stop to talk to the audience for some minutes and taking pics again etc.. Btw, Need to keep my expectations low. [emoji57] it's better to have a good surprise than a bad one..
> 
> Today I saw a fan trailer for Covenant but I didn't post it cos it was a bit... :/ well nothing special... Not so well made.. Not at all. That's a movie I'm really curious about, even tho I already know it'll scare me to death.



Found these only so far


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Does any of you have this Entertainment Weekly Fall Movie Preview edition? I can't find it now and I'd like to read the whole article, I just read some parts but the photo was to blurry..
> 
> Today I saw a fan trailer for Covenant but I didn't post it cos it was a bit... :/ well nothing special... Not so well made.. Not at all. That's a movie I'm really curious about, even tho I already know it'll scare me to death.



Managed to find AC's Clear version


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Managed to find AC's Clear version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438384



Thanks so much! Thank you!


----------



## Selayang430

Taiwan 7 October 2016. The Chinese translation of the movie title - 為妳說的謊 - The Lie I told for you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Also from Entertainment Weekly September edition on TLBO:







Cianfrance living up to his Cupid reputation [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Also from Entertainment Weekly September edition on TLBO:
> 
> View attachment 3438533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438534
> 
> 
> Cianfrance living up to his Cupid reputation [emoji6]



Ahahah so cute everybody knows him as Cupid! He must be proud of his work. Yeah, of course his method leds actors to know each other deeply..  and cute that thing about sex scenes tho! I didn't know they filmed them first! [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Also from Entertainment Weekly September edition on TLBO:
> 
> View attachment 3438533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438534
> 
> 
> Cianfrance living up to his Cupid reputation [emoji6]



Thank you pearly!!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/1...r?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter interview to Derek Cianfrance. God, I love this man! One of my favourite directors of all times! Such a sensitive genius. Great interview about TLBO. [emoji1316][emoji177][emoji873]


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Also from Entertainment Weekly September edition on TLBO:
> 
> View attachment 3438533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438534
> 
> 
> Cianfrance living up to his Cupid reputation [emoji6]


Cianfrance is so creepy.


----------



## carmencrem

X


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/1...r?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter I don't think I have already posted this one..! [emoji6] and ok this is the original still from the movie!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Good to see something about AC, I feel its gonna be great
Funny, with a director who likes to play matchmaker and the movie being portrayed as a love story, the 2 main actor who're dating? in rl cant seem to say the magic words, that they're in love., Lord knows Michael will never say it, I wonder if it's because this thing with this girl is not for the world


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Cianfrance is so creepy.


How so?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> How so?



Weird...I don't see anything creepy about Cianfrance - seems like a genuine guy to me...


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Weird...I don't see anything creepy about Cianfrance - seems like a genuine guy to me...



He's the loveliest guy. Such a clever and sweet person. I loved his movies, he can be romantic and at the same time bitter. The way he portrays life is incredibly real, human and magic at the same time. There are no heroes, just gorgeous ordinary people (often in troubles) which show their feelings and are always pretty transparent and okay with failures.
I love his cinema and his mind, he must be open and genial.  and he's funny too.
View attachment 3438940


----------



## carmencrem

Found on Twitter. Sorry, I adore Liam C.


----------



## mollie12

Source


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Source



That girl is from tralee so he's in Ireland I think


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/1...r?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter I don't think I have already posted this one..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ok this is the original still from the movie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438811


Thanks!  Great interview.


> *Is it annoying that some people act skeptical of a movie’s quality if there’s a long wait? *
> The whole time, of course, as I’m editing, I see blogs. Part of me wants to respond to it, but at the same time you don’t pay attention to that stuff. It’s all hype. You just let the movie speak for itself.
> 
> *How much footage did you shoot?
> 209 hours.*
> 
> *Wow. Was the first cut like a miniseries?*
> No, the first cut was maybe two hours and 20 minutes. It’s about two hours and 10 minutes now. So I’m using 1 percent of what was shot. Editing is murder – I hate murdering. So I basically torture my footage and it dies slow deaths.


 He's another Malick.. I'm glad to see that the first cut is just 10 minutes longer. The final cut should be closer to his original vision.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Thanks!  Great interview.
> 
> He's another Malick.. I'm glad to see that the first cut is just 10 minutes longer. The final cut should be closer to his original vision.



I still hope in a director cut or something. I hope in great dvd extras with Michael milking goats as they promised! Ahaha! 
Btw this is cute too


----------



## artemis09

carmencrem said:


> Found on Twitter. Sorry, I adore Liam C.
> View attachment 3438917


I love their friendship and work collaborations. I hope they work together again in the future. That photoshoot they did is one of my favorites, and it was for a good cause, too.


----------



## mollie12

Interesting: https://twitter.com/Books_Not_Wooks/status/763868505343135744

About to see the new Derek Cianfrance film, which should be a cheery, upbeat affair
*Glenn Kenny* ‏@Glenn__Kenny  People SCREAMING at each other about how INTENSE life is and how much they LOVE or HATE something/one
*Greg F* ‏@Books_Not_Wooks  this is... not that
*Glenn Kenny* ‏@Glenn__Kenny I'm unsure as to whether the ellipses intend to imply an improvement
*Greg F* ‏@Books_Not_Wooks well, I'm a fan (to some extent) of his last 2, so not for me. This is certainly *a lot more sedate*.
*Glenn Kenny* ‏@Glenn__Kenny  I'm considering looking into it, as I like the cast
*Greg F* ‏@Books_Not_Wooks  *nothing mind-blowing, but pretty gorgeous to look at & the cast is aces*.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> I love their friendship and work collaborations. I hope they work together again in the future. That photoshoot they did is one of my favorites, and it was for a good cause, too.



Yes, I hope the same. I love them together, Liam is one of my all times faves. I'd like to see them in another movie


----------



## carmencrem

maybe it's been already posted but hey 2 times it's better than never. Article in HQ


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Interesting: https://twitter.com/Books_Not_Wooks/status/763868505343135744
> 
> About to see the new Derek Cianfrance film, which should be a cheery, upbeat affair
> *Glenn Kenny* ‏@Glenn__Kenny  People SCREAMING at each other about how INTENSE life is and how much they LOVE or HATE something/one
> *Greg F* ‏@Books_Not_Wooks  this is... not that
> *Glenn Kenny* ‏@Glenn__Kenny I'm unsure as to whether the ellipses intend to imply an improvement
> *Greg F* ‏@Books_Not_Wooks well, I'm a fan (to some extent) of his last 2, so not for me. This is certainly *a lot more sedate*.
> *Glenn Kenny* ‏@Glenn__Kenny  I'm considering looking into it, as I like the cast
> *Greg F* ‏@Books_Not_Wooks  *nothing mind-blowing, but pretty gorgeous to look at & the cast is aces*.


Thanks for this! Mirrors my sentiment about the movie as well. I saw the movie last week. Very pretty cinematography but movie is way too slow in some parts. So slow that I was quite bored during a lot of parts. Acting was good, nothing awards worthy IMO. Too little Rachel Weisz for my liking.


----------



## carmencrem

ahah this Is cute!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3439399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahah this Is cute!


I know it's centurion but where is this shot a from?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I know it's centurion but where is this shot a from?



Dvd extras? I don't know tbh I don't think it was in the movie [emoji23] I found it on Facebook tbh!


----------



## carmencrem

This is a Swedish cultural centre who saw some upcoming movies to show in the next month in their cinema. They saw 4 movies a day in this last period and Their favourite was TLBO. Interesting.  it's the first or one of the first European comments about the movie. They don't say anything special, just few words, but it's great they loved it and it's their favourite. [emoji106]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just saw a full TLBO commercial in a bar during nbc's coverage of women's diving! That's a bigger advertisement budget than I'd expected


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Just saw a full TLBO commercial in a bar during nbc's coverage of women's diving! That's a bigger advertisement budget than I'd expected



Wow, Cool! I'm glad [emoji57][emoji1316]


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Just saw a full TLBO commercial in a bar during nbc's coverage of women's diving! That's a bigger advertisement budget than I'd expected



Disney sure have the money - glad they are now wiling to spend. The VFF has helped the film


----------



## Selayang430

Russian version - 8th September - a week behind US


----------



## carmencrem

new beautiful still [emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

few news / rumors about Weightless


----------



## carmencrem

X


----------



## carmencrem

I think with TLBO there's a problem with some people who didn't read the book. I read and posted here of guys who didn't read the book but loved the movie, but this guy for example  (who said 2/3 times he's not into the genre at all so he wasn't very interested), didn't read the book and didn't like very much the movie and couldn't understand the characters even tho he loved the cinematography, the actors and praised very much their chemistry, which is a good point. I don't think he understood very much about the story tho [emoji23] he doesn't say anything special about the movie, this review is too quick and superficial..
This woman read book + saw the movie and loved both, like the majority of people I read around tbh. 


Btw the Internet is crazy again for the spot they saw yesterday and this is very great! I keep reading tons of tweets of people of different sex/age who really want to see this so.. Fingers crossed for the release date!


----------



## carmencrem

Michael is apparently still in Ireland


----------



## carmencrem

Tb Berlinale 62nd


----------



## Just Askin

Someone is going to be spending a lot of time at the cinema over the next months....
http://www.bbfc.co.uk/releases/trespass-against-us-film


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Someone is going to be spending a lot of time at the cinema over the next months....
> http://www.bbfc.co.uk/releases/trespass-against-us-film
> View attachment 3440174



16/11! Yes!!! I hope it's going to LFF. If not TLBO, at least TAU. It'd be cool, I can't wait to read what they say at TIFF


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Someone is going to be spending a lot of time at the cinema over the next months....
> http://www.bbfc.co.uk/releases/trespass-against-us-film
> View attachment 3440174
> 
> View attachment 3440180



So.....U.K. release dates =

TLBO           4th November

TAU            16th November

AC.               1st January

Weightless  24th June


[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> So.....U.K. release dates =
> 
> TLBO           4th November
> 
> TAU            16th November
> 
> AC.               1st January
> 
> Weightless  24th June
> 
> 
> [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



Bleeeesssiiiingsssssss[emoji172]


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/clarisselou/status/765102347504742400


----------



## carmencrem

assassins creed behind the scenes[emoji4]


----------



## carmencrem

new and very cute [emoji177]


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> *I think with TLBO there's a problem with some people who didn't read the book.* I read and posted here of guys who didn't read the book but loved the movie, but this guy for example (who said 2/3 times he's not into the genre at all so he wasn't very interested), didn't read the book and didn't like very much the movie and couldn't understand the characters even tho he loved the cinematography, the actors and praised very much their chemistry, which is a good point. I don't think he understood very much about the story tho [emoji23] he doesn't say anything special about the movie, this review is too quick and superficial..
> This woman read book + saw the movie and loved both, like the majority of people I read around tbh.



This is like superhero film fans who blame critics' bad reviews on not reading the comics.  A film should stand on its own, as its own text, without the audience needing to read the book to understand the characterization.  If that isn't the case, then the director/screenwriter have not completely succeeded. 

Now, it's a different topic altogether if an audience member has an inherent bias against a genre.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> This is like superhero film fans who blame critics' bad reviews on not reading the comics.  A film should stand on its own, as its own text, without the audience needing to read the book to understand the characterization.  If that isn't the case, then the director/screenwriter have not completely succeeded.
> 
> Now, it's a different topic altogether if an audience member has an inherent bias against a genre.



Yes, you're right, but what I meant is that he didn't read the book cause it wasn't his genre, decided to watch the movie anyways and didn't really understood some things of the plot, I think. It seems like he was expecting a weird finale or something.. But this is not a spy story/thriller: it's a classical love story with some other psychological elements.. And other people who saw the movie without reading the book enjoyed the whole situation very much (and the characters) btw this guy thought the movie was set after World War II... So, I don't know what to say. Maybe he just made a mistake speaking on the video (I hope so), but.. 
Maybe he isn't very into the story/genre, which is legit, and I hope he knew it was first and not second WW..


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Now, it's a different topic altogether if an audience member has an inherent bias against a genre.



Which appears to be the case with this guy, by his own admission. I guess someone who prefers action/superhero films would find a drama like this unrewarding. In his review he also said that knowing where the story was headed spoilt his enjoyment of it - but that is often the case with dramas and book adaptations, a large percentage of the audience know the story before seeing the film. 

I know there will be many people who won't enjoy TLBO for various reasons. But that's the same with all films. There will also be many who love it, especially those who read the book I imagine.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Which appears to be the case with this guy, by his own admission. I guess someone who prefers action/superhero films would find a drama like this unrewarding. In his review he also said that knowing where the story was headed spoilt his enjoyment of it - but that is often the case with dramas and book adaptations, a large percentage of the audience know the story before seeing the film.
> 
> I know there will be many people who won't enjoy TLBO for various reasons. But that's the same with all films. There will also be many who love it, especially those who read the book I imagine.



This.
Of course there'll be people who won't enjoy the movie! It would be weird seeing everybody adoring it. It's impossible.  

There'll be negative comments about this movie too (like with every other movie on earth.. TDG, SJ, Macbeth... Everything)
The point is that that guy didn't seem to be very aware of what he was seeing.. I don't know what he was expecting, since he admitted he don't like dramas and he is not into the genre at all. This is not a movie for everyone, you really have to be into psychological stories/love stories/family stories/human feelings.. Of course if he's into a 100% different genre it's difficult for him to like this movie, even tho I read a lot of men saying they really enjoyed TLBO even if they aren't into this kind of movies. So i think men proved they can enjoy this movies even without being into love stories etc.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Someone is going to be spending a lot of time at the cinema over the next months....
> http://www.bbfc.co.uk/releases/trespass-against-us-film
> View attachment 3440174
> 
> View attachment 3440180


Thanks! I think Weightless will premiere at the Berlinale.


pearlyqueen said:


> Which appears to be the case with this guy, by his own admission*. I guess someone who prefers action/superhero films would find a drama like this unrewarding. *In his review he also said that knowing where the story was headed spoilt his enjoyment of it - but that is often the case with dramas and book adaptations, a large percentage of the audience know the story before seeing the film.I know there will be many people who won't enjoy TLBO for various reasons. But that's the same with all films. There will also be many who love it, especially those who read the book I imagine.


I agree and it also depends on personal sensibilities. Some people may be able to recognize the quality of acting,production values,but they will find it unrewarding if they're not into that kind of story.


----------



## carmencrem

The first was a woman, the second a man


----------



## carmencrem

this man saw it yesterday i think


----------



## pearlyqueen

There was another TLBO screening last night and these guys loved it [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> There was another TLBO screening last night and these guys loved it [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3441004



Oh great! Well well well [emoji1316][emoji178]


----------



## pearlyqueen

From Indiewire:





http://www.indiewire.com/2016/08/20...of-a-nation-loving-the-handmaiden-1201716354/


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> From Indiewire:
> 
> View attachment 3441007
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/2016/08/20...of-a-nation-loving-the-handmaiden-1201716354/



Beautiful. Thank you again! X


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem




----------



## aprilmayjune

Gah Carmen how do you post a series of tweets? This guy's should be shared imo 

https://twitter.com/alexqsmith/status/765574006426722304


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Gah Carmen how do you post a series of tweets? This guy's should be shared imo
> 
> https://twitter.com/alexqsmith/status/765574006426722304



I just take screenshots  btw ahah yeah that boy apparently enjoyed Michael with a baby [emoji57][emoji177]


----------



## aprilmayjune

there really aren't enough movies for fans of heavy wool knits I think 

EDIT that's a lie, they have every WW2-era drama EVER


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3441552
> 
> 
> there really aren't enough movies for fans of heavy wool knits I think



Talking about Far From The Madding Crowd... Yeah it's a good novel and the first version was good. Although I love Carey Mulligan and I like Matthias Schoenaerts I found this last one not very good. :/ beautiful cinematography but the story wasn't well portrayed.. Everybody considered it amazing, so probably it's me. Btw it has nothing to do with TLBO.. I mean.. The story is 100% different. Probably he's referring to the location (fields, open spaces..), the great feelings and the classic love story which is the "heart" of the movie (?). I take it as a compliment, Far From The Madding Crowd is a classic. I remember I read somewhere else TLBO was going to be the Titanic/Gone with the wind of the 2010s.. I think it's a reference to this immense love story, which is something I appreciate in cinema. Michael himself said the script reminded him of an intense and old fashioned love story like Gone With the wind and he was fascinated.. 


Re heavy wool knits, well.. I'm a huge fan. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And I'm also a fan of Michael fassbender with babies 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I also like Alicia when she cries, she's mega intense.


----------



## carmencrem

Beautiful.


----------



## carmencrem

had to make a collage


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/_phoebean/status/765745782511112192 oh this


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem

I thought they pushed the release date to January.. :/


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Just Askin

The relevance...Michael and Alicia prime targets at the minute..


https://twitter.com/brielarson/status/766063119575556096


----------



## Esizzle

^ what does that have to do with fassbender? I do not need brie larson's tweets preaching about stuff when I come here to get updates on Michael


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> The relevance...Michael and Alicia prime targets at the minute..
> View attachment 3442544
> 
> https://twitter.com/brielarson/status/766063119575556096



I thought exactly the same when I saw her tweet! [emoji57][emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem

This is worth watching! This guy didn't know anything about the movie, didn't read the book and only in the end realised Cianfrance was the same of TPBTP, which he loved.
He loves the movie: cinematography, score, actors (all of them), saw the great chemistry between Michael & Alicia and loved Rachel Weisz's emotional performance.
He was blown away by this movie and the reason why I'm posting it is that 1) no spoilers 2) he explains very well what he felt during and after it 3) he called it a "life story" more than a "love story" 4) he didn't read the book nor new the plot of the story, he knew nothing at the beginning but loved the characters', the story and felt many emotions. 
There's also a segment in which he asks his girlfriend what she thought of it and she was devastated: such a sweet and intense love story at first, such an immense tragedy then. 
He felt the story of what happened in the movie and the love story between Tom and Isabel looked incredibly real. Love, darkness, forgiveness... The movie gave him a lot of feelings.

He said he appreciated the story more cause he didn't know anything about it: no book, no trailer, nothing before seeing it. 

Oh, he also loved little Florence. 




I won't post every single review.. Maybe I can collect the most remarkable and post them once in a while.. Cos it's too much.  this is cool: he explains his feelings about it very well.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

I needed to post these.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> ^ what does that have to do with fassbender? I do not need brie larson's tweets preaching about stuff when I come here to get updates on Michael


Well some of us also like to discuss broader issues that have have affect and relevance to Michael. The fact he and his girlfriend are being exposed to the sort of trolling that is pointed out in this tweet, I believe makes it a worthy post. I am sick of seeing Michael and his girlfriend dragged across social media for the very reason Brie Larson points out. If you don't like it just don't read it. Trust me , I regularly ignore posts here that I find a waste of space.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> ^ what does that have to do with fassbender? I do not need brie larson's tweets preaching about stuff when I come here to get updates on Michael


 Whatever that tweet is about I'm sure it has nothing to do with Michael and it wasn't referencing to him.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I thought exactly the same when I saw her tweet! [emoji57][emoji1316]



It has something to do with almost all people especially celebrities. Unless Michael is free of all trolls online then the tweet is nothing to do with him. Is he ? Hahaha!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> It has something to do with almost all people especially celebrities. Unless Michael is free of all trolls online then the tweet is nothing to do with him. Is he ? Hahaha!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] best joke ever


----------



## carmencrem

He's unreal.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3442798


The eyes...The smile..The hands....


----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BJPo7u3A9Ul/


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> The eyes...The smile..The hands....
> View attachment 3442801



Ye. [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

people are posting this everywhere so why not here(?). Btw the release date for the uk hasn't changed (apparently). Still december.


----------



## Just Askin

x 
I love seeing Fassbender looking happy..


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Cos I love seeing Fassbender looking happy..
> View attachment 3443023





	

		
			
		

		
	
 yeeeeep same[emoji180][emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## pearlyqueen

It's very naive to assume Michael and/or Alicia are totally unaware of the twaddle and nasty stuff written about them. Alicia certainly said she found some internet lies hurtful and I'm sure Michael would be aggrieved for her sake if not for himself. While he may not spend much time checking what's being said about him/them on the internet I know for a fact that other people close to him do and thanks to them he has some knowledge of it.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> It's very naive to assume Michael and/or Alicia are totally unaware of the twaddle and nasty stuff written about them. Alicia certainly said she found some internet lies hurtful and I'm sure Michael would be aggrieved for her sake if not for himself. While he may not spend much time checking what's being said about him/them on the internet I know for a fact that other people close to him do and thanks to them he has some knowledge of it.



Yep, I know that too. His team is on the net: Twitter, Facebook... And they know many things. If you ask them -and you can do it- they'll surely tell you. It's kinda scary but true. And Yes, it's very naive to assume he's not aware. His team is 100% aware of it, Michael.. I don't know, but I think yes. I don't think they don't tell him about what they find out. And they found out stuff. Again, if you want to know you just need to ask them, not me; their contacts are not difficult to find.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thanks to you all, on both sides, for reporting, the mods are here. 

You want a peaceful thread? Stop trolling on each other.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

JetSetGo! said:


> Thanks to you all, on both sides, for reporting, the mods are here.
> 
> You want a peaceful thread? Stop trolling on each other.



It'd be nice [emoji846]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> x
> I love seeing Fassbender looking happy..
> View attachment 3443023



Here's some lovely happy pics of Michael, happier than I've seen him look in years [emoji2][emoji7][emoji2][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's some lovely happy pics of Michael, happier than I've seen him look in years [emoji2][emoji7][emoji2][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3443079
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443080
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443081
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443082



Don't forget about this: his hair lol lol lol but so cute!


----------



## Just Askin

It will be great to see them in Venice together. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> It will be great to see them in Venice together. Can't wait for the pics.



Can't wait for my death, there in Venice. I can't believe it.. -14 days! I will never survive. [emoji7][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]

I'd like very much to be able to say 2 words to him/her. There'll be so many people... So many...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> It will be great to see them in Venice together. Can't wait for the pics.



I think we'll be blessed with beautiful pics from Venice [emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I think we'll be blessed with beautiful pics from Venice [emoji180][emoji180]



I want Greg Williams to come to Venice again this year!!! Last year he took the best pics of Alicia, Matthias S., Tilda swinton.. And he took that cool pic from the baftas in which Michael and Alicia stare into each other's eyes [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

So do we know where Mr Fassbender is right now? Is his partner still in Asia?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> So do we know where Mr Fassbender is right now? Is his partner still in Asia?



I saw article saying she had to start Euphoria today in Bavaria but nobody has seen her yet and he's disappeared. I thought he was still in Ireland but in Ireland they always spot him a lot of times..


----------



## Just Askin

Thanks. Any idea how long the Euphoria shoot is?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So do we know where Mr Fassbender is right now? Is his partner still in Asia?



No, not sure where Michael is right now, could be back home in London? As for his partner, I think Alicia has finished promoting JB in Asia and is due in Bavaria very soon as Carmen said.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Thanks. Any idea how long the Euphoria shoot is?



Probably less than 6 weeks, it's small budget. Not sure Alicia will be there for all of it either. She and Michael have other things to do as well!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Thanks. Any idea how long the Euphoria shoot is?



They said until the end of september, considering the stop for VFF... Michael is takin his long holiday [emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Just Askin

If he's disappeared then hopefully he's taking this 6mth holiday business serious. Think he needs the rest. Although when they both get back to London....


----------



## skyblue123

With all due respect I do think that the more frequent posters here come across as pretty much (not entirely) liking MF because he is dating AV. And I think it's completely understandable that it could annoy other fans. That is probably also why there are so many people who view this thread yet so few who comment.

I know others might not agree with this but I felt it needed to be said.

Okay, back to lurking.


----------



## kashlo

skyblue123 said:


> With all due respect I do think that the more frequent posters here come across as pretty much (not entirely) liking MF because he is dating AV. And I think it's completely understandable that it could annoy other fans. That is probably also why there are so many people who view this thread yet so few who comment.
> 
> I know others might not agree with this but I felt it needed to be said.
> 
> Okay, back to lurking.



I can't help but notice that pretty much every positive tweet about TLBO gets posted on here while we didn't the see the same happening for Michael's other films. I have nothing against people being excited for certain films over others but the reason is so transparent. Plus the claims of Michael being the happiest in years and fantasizing about he and Alicia cuddling is just so ridiculous and uncomfortable.


----------



## pearlyqueen

skyblue123 said:


> With all due respect I do think that the more frequent posters here come across as pretty much (not entirely) liking MF because he is dating AV. And I think it's completely understandable that it could annoy other fans. That is probably also why there are so many people who view this thread yet so few who comment.
> 
> I know others might not agree with this but I felt it needed to be said.
> 
> Okay, back to lurking.



I disagree. There are several posters here who aren't here BECAUSE Michael is with Alicia but are pleased for him to have found happiness with her. I see nothing untoward with that!


----------



## carmencrem

As for me.. I loved this book, i love Cianfrance, I love Alicia Vikander and most of all I love Michael fassbender, that's why I am here. If he was with Brie Larson, Lupita, Sophie Turner etc I'd be here anyways. Of course I'm glad he's with Alicia cos I like her, but I don't post off topic stuff. I post reviews about TLBO (which its 100% legit)because other posters are interested and I'm interested too, it's the movie I look forward the most. Am I allowed to post them right? It's a free place for fans.. or not? I'll do the same with his next movies (even if it's obvious I do it way more with the movie I'm most excited about) when we'll have something but now the movie that is coming  out is TLBO, so it's TLBO time and it happens to be with Alicia Vikander, who happens to be his girlfriend. Nothing more. There isn't any other movie coming out now, there aren't positive tweets/reviews about AC, Snowman or whatever now. But I keep posting articles and pictures, i think you all know. If you don't like my posts you can put me on ignore but I don't think I'm breaking any rule of posting non interesting stuff. 
I post everything I find interesting about Michael fassbender. Every movie, every thing I like. If you scroll down you can see my posts.. I can also make comments about him and Alicia/him and his friends or whatever as long as they are about him and not off topic. Again, the ignore button is okay, I'm not forcing anyone to read my posts, if the "complaint"was about me.. Again, I'm not offending anyone now.

Ah... I keep finding way more uncomfortable sexist posts about his girlfriend and other offensive stuff about him/her than few funny comments about something that's happening in his life. But it's a matter of opinions.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I disagree. There are several posters here who aren't here BECAUSE Michael is with Alicia but are pleased for him to have found happiness with her. I see nothing untoward with that!



THIS. [emoji1316]


----------



## BadAzzBish

skyblue123 said:


> With all due respect I do think that the more frequent posters here come across as pretty much (not entirely) liking MF because he is dating AV. And I think it's completely understandable that it could annoy other fans. That is probably also why there are so many people who view this thread yet so few who comment.
> 
> I know others might not agree with this but I felt it needed to be said.
> 
> Okay, back to lurking.


+1 - I have strong feelings that if/when they break up, this thread will be very different. (back to lurking)


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> THIS. [emoji1316]



Thanks Carmen! And I hope their happiness lasts. Of course like any other couple they could split up but if that happens it wouldn't be the end of the world, and it wouldn't negate their relationship while it lasted. But they look well suited and very happy together so for their sake I hope they make it last!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks Carmen! And I hope their happiness lasts. Of course like any other couple they could split up but if that happens it wouldn't be the end of the world, and it wouldn't negate their relationship while it lasted. But they look well suited and very happy together so for their sake I hope they make it last!



I hope it lasts too! I hope it lasts for a long long long long time, but I can't control their lives. They could break up one day/or not, but it's not up to us. I'm enjoying his happiness now, I mean, I'm happy for him and for her too, I like her so it's obvious I like them as a couple. If he was with an actress I don't like it would be obviously different but I'd accept it anyway, it's not up to me the decision of whom he should date!
Btw fingers crossed for Michael and Alicia, they look super cute together. [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

assassins creed in the next number of Empire


----------



## Just Askin

At the risk of repeating myself, I couldn't careless who doubts, dislikes, disbelieves who Fassbender is in a relationship with. I don't like when, as in the past, people are just nasty and vulgar about another human just because of who they may or may not be dating. If anyone cares to look back over old posts they may note that the negativity always starts as soon as a positive Fassbender/Vikander post appears. Why should I have to defend a picture I like or a comment I've made because I believe they are in a relationship. I don't question anyone for saying the opposite. I will stand up when a person is being ripped because it's not necessary. If someone doesn't feel there are enough posts to their liking on here then there is a simple solution...post something yourself that you do like. This is my free time and I post stuff I like to see. If you don't like it move on and ignore it. When TLBO is done I'm sure the posts about it will recede somewhat. If in the sad event of Fassbender splitting with Vikander (sad because it means someone is unhappy) then I'm sure as soon as he takes up with someone new, then those posts will recede too. But for right now I'm happy to see him happy, I'm gassed about TLBO coming out and I'm enjoying all the positive speculation about the future of this couple.


----------



## aprilmayjune

skyblue123 said:


> With all due respect I do think that the more frequent posters here come across as pretty much (not entirely) liking MF because he is dating AV. And I think it's completely understandable that it could annoy other fans. That is probably also why there are so many people who view this thread yet so few who comment.
> 
> I know others might not agree with this but I felt it needed to be said.
> 
> Okay, back to lurking.


Sure, I'll own to this. I've always thought he was a brilliant actor but as a person some things about him did skeeve me out a little (sorry Leonardo DiCaprio but grown men with Peter Pan complexes are not cute, they're creepy). But I'm a huge fan of her and I hoped she wouldn't date someone for two years who wasn't worth it. So I relaxed my opinion, watched some of his interviews, gave him another shot, and found him to be much more impressive than I initially thought. 

My point is, can I not call myself a fan because I took a circuitous route instead of immediate adoration? Are there better fans than others, and who makes that call? I like him because he's dating her, but I still like him. So I post in his thread. Why are people who disagree lurking instead of posting? It's your thread too! Our opinions are all valid. We're all fans. IMO, anyway.


----------



## Esizzle

skyblue123 said:


> With all due respect I do think that the more frequent posters here come across as pretty much (not entirely) liking MF because he is dating AV. And I think it's completely understandable that it could annoy other fans. That is probably also why there are so many people who view this thread yet so few who comment.
> 
> I know others might not agree with this but I felt it needed to be said.
> 
> Okay, back to lurking.


100% agree. The words used to describe their relationship make me cringe. Most days I view but do not comment just because I have been thoroughly creeped out by some posts. Although I would like to say thanks to carmencrem for all the updated posted here about Michael.


----------



## Just Askin

Ikea lol


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Sure, I'll own to this. I've always thought he was a brilliant actor but as a person some things about him did skeeve me out a little (sorry Leonardo DiCaprio but grown men with Peter Pan complexes are not cute, they're creepy). But I'm a huge fan of her and I hoped she wouldn't date someone for two years who wasn't worth it. So I relaxed my opinion, watched some of his interviews, gave him another shot, and found him to be much more impressive than I initially thought.
> 
> My point is, can I not call myself a fan because I took a circuitous route instead of immediate adoration? Are there better fans than others, and who makes that call? I like him because he's dating her, but I still like him. So I post in his thread. Why are people who disagree lurking instead of posting? It's your thread too! Our opinions are all valid. We're all fans. IMO, anyway.



IA. I'm not his fan because of her, and I'm not fan of hers because of him. I got to know them in two different periods, before they got together but I started following properly Alicia 2 years ago when I saw son of a gun. I was excited when I read she was going to be in a movie with Michael, I read the book and so on... 

Btw there are different fans, different ways to be fans and I kinda respect any kind of fan, as long as they are respectful to me. 
You're not "inferior" because you like him "because of her", cos if you didn't like him you wouldn't bother being here and posting here.
I got to know Reese Witherspoon cause she was Jake Gyllenhaal's girl and Michelle Williams cause she was with Heath Ledger and now Michelle is one of my favourite actresses. I don't think I'm a B-list fan just because I knew her thanks to him.


----------



## Just Askin

North West certy...PQ


----------



## Just Askin

Some posts about Michael would be nice.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Some posts about Michael would be nice.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hola


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Sure, I'll own to this. I've always thought he was a brilliant actor but as a person some things about him did skeeve me out a little (sorry Leonardo DiCaprio but grown men with Peter Pan complexes are not cute, they're creepy). But I'm a huge fan of her and I hoped she wouldn't date someone for two years who wasn't worth it. So I relaxed my opinion, watched some of his interviews, gave him another shot, and found him to be much more impressive than I initially thought.
> 
> My point is, can I not call myself a fan because I took a circuitous route instead of immediate adoration? Are there better fans than others, and who makes that call? I like him because he's dating her, but I still like him. So I post in his thread. Why are people who disagree lurking instead of posting? It's your thread too! Our opinions are all valid. We're all fans. IMO, anyway.



Very refreshing post! I totally agree everyone should feel free to post. I have often had to skim through stuff totally at odds with my values but I'm made of hardy stuff! 
I'm pleased you gave Michael another chance on the strength of him being Alicia's partner! He's a very fine actor and intelligent man with many good qualities. IMO much of the skeevy stuff associated with him was less reality and more to do with Internet chatter from certain quarters who appear to want him to be some kind of debauched rake! But leaving that aside his lifestyle is relatively normal, much like most other people's. [emoji2]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Some posts about Michael would be nice.


Can we talk about the Snowman? Have people read it? Bc ngl I read the whole Harry Hole series bc of that movie and am kind of obsessed now but I don't want to be an ******* and spoil it for anyone...

fassbender thread book club???


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> North West certy...PQ



[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Blueberry12

carmencrem said:


> Can't wait for my death, there in Venice. I can't believe it.. -14 days! I will never survive. [emoji7][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]
> 
> I'd like very much to be able to say 2 words to him/her. There'll be so many people... So many...



Are you going? Have fun!
Drink a lot of Bellini and let us know if you get chased by " producers" & " directors" .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Ikea lol



Near Brent Cross? [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3443223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola


Creasing up ....perfect.


----------



## carmencrem

Blueberry12 said:


> Are you going? Have fun!
> Drink a lot of Bellini and let us know if you get chased by " producers" & " directors" .



I'm going, yes, I'm so freaking anxious. Haha. I'm used to premieres but even tho half of my family lives there, I've never been to VFF.

It's gonna be cool I kinda freaked out to find tickets and I managed to find them before the other 48392929929 girls. I sweated my life out that day. [emoji23][emoji57] 

Btw i'll definitely need to drink before seeing them. Just to relax!

Thanks![emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Can we talk about the Snowman? Have people read it? Bc ngl I read the whole Harry Hole series bc of that movie and am kind of obsessed now but I don't want to be an ******* and spoil it for anyone...
> 
> fassbender thread book club???



Read the snowman. But I still have to read many books of the series, michael has read them, so it's cool. He's a slow reader but he happens to love the same books I love: Ask The Dust, The Snowman.. I'm going to go on with the series [emoji57]


----------



## artemis09

aprilmayjune said:


> Sure, I'll own to this. I've always thought he was a brilliant actor but as a person some things about him did skeeve me out a little (sorry Leonardo DiCaprio but grown men with Peter Pan complexes are not cute, they're creepy). But I'm a huge fan of her and I hoped she wouldn't date someone for two years who wasn't worth it. So I relaxed my opinion, watched some of his interviews, gave him another shot, and found him to be much more impressive than I initially thought.
> 
> My point is, can I not call myself a fan because I took a circuitous route instead of immediate adoration? Are there better fans than others, and who makes that call? I like him because he's dating her, but I still like him. So I post in his thread.* Why are people who disagree lurking instead of posting? It's your thread too! Our opinions are all valid. We're all fans. IMO, anyway.*



I think some of the other posters may have answered that question for you, but I'll bring something up. I brought up a while back (and I slightly regret doing it) behavior from some chunks of his fans regarding his girlfriends in the past and present that was quite off-putting at the very least, and got slightly attacked by a least a couple of members here. Peaceful discussions are not always going to happen, that's a given, but when those discussions turn into arguments with insults and a lot of defensiveness from one side...you can't exactly blame people not wanting to voice certain opinions that have been shown to piss off people in here. 

I have a complicated opinion on whatever is going on between him and his girlfriend, but that's all I'm going to say regarding that. 

I agree that how people come to be fans of his doesn't really matter, at the end of the day. I did laugh at the Peter Pan complex comment, although I've never found Michael to be that bad. I admire his dedication and passion to his work, first and foremost. And his face.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Near Brent Cross? [emoji6]


Well if it's Croydon I won't be pleased!


----------



## Blueberry12

carmencrem said:


> I'm going, yes, I'm so freaking anxious. Haha. I'm used to premieres but even tho half of my family lives there, I've never been to VFF.
> 
> It's gonna be cool I kinda freaked out to find tickets and I managed to find them before the other 48392929929 girls. I sweated my life out that day. [emoji23][emoji57]
> 
> Btw i'll definitely need to drink before seeing them. Just to relax!
> 
> Thanks![emoji173]️




I am sure you'll have a great time.
I was at VFF in 2011 , it was lovely.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well if it's Croydon I won't be pleased!



Edmonton ok?


----------



## carmencrem

Blueberry12 said:


> I am sure you'll have a great time.
> I was at VFF in 2011 , it was lovely.



Oh wow!! Did you attend to the screenings too?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Are you going? Have fun!
> Drink a lot of Bellini and let us know if you get chased by " producers" & " directors" .



Hey Blueberry! Nice to see you back here [emoji3] Did you see Shame at the Venice FF?


----------



## Hackensack

aprilmayjune said:


> Can we talk about the Snowman? Have people read it? Bc ngl I read the whole Harry Hole series bc of that movie and am kind of obsessed now but I don't want to be an ******* and spoil it for anyone...
> 
> fassbender thread book club???



I have read the Harry Hole series, actually before I knew about the film, because I like Scandinavian noir mysteries--including Sweden, Finland, and several in Iceland, as well.  The Nesbo mysteries are special.  They are very hard-hitting and I can see several films coming out of this; I also like the way that his relationship with Rakel  (Charlotte Gainsbourgh) evolves over time.  And once again he gets to be a father figure!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Can we talk about the Snowman? Have people read it? Bc ngl I read the whole Harry Hole series bc of that movie and am kind of obsessed now but I don't want to be an ******* and spoil it for anyone...
> 
> fassbender thread book club???


Could do. Sounds good to me. I've read it and started the next but put it in hold for a bit, same with Ask the Dusk. Would probably make me read more lol.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Hey Blueberry! Nice to see you back here [emoji3] Did you see Shame at the Venice FF?



No  , because they moved the screening I had tickets to due a vaporetto strike , so the date I supposed to go was cancelled. And I left before the new date.

But I went to LFF too and saw Shame there with Michael & Steve attending.

So it was all good.


----------



## Just Askin

So how do you start a thread?


----------



## Blueberry12

carmencrem said:


> Oh wow!! Did you attend to the screenings too?


Yes , a few. Like TTSP .


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> I have read the Harry Hole series, actually before I knew about the film, because I like Scandinavian noir mysteries--including Sweden, Finland, and several in Iceland, as well.  The Nesbo mysteries are special.  They are very hard-hitting and I can see several films coming out of this; I also like the way that his relationship with Rakel  (Charlotte Gainsbourgh) evolves over time.  And once again he gets to be a father figure!


I've started on Henning Menkell bc I was so sad Nesbo was over--at least I won't have to wait for the cinematic adaptations of those once I'm done reading them! The next one after The Snowman, The Leopard, is my favorite and although it doesn't seem _too _likely I would love it if they did that one too. That creepy Leopold's apple would be very striking and the end is even more gut-wrenching than the end of The Snowman. Nesbo fails pretty hard on race and gender in a few of the Harry Hole novels but there's a ton more material aside from The Snowman.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Edmonton ok?


Tot...Tot.. nah can't say it. They'll have to Wembley.


----------



## mollie12

kashlo said:


> I can't help but notice that pretty much every positive tweet about TLBO gets posted on here *while we didn't the see the same happening for Michael's other films.* I have nothing against people being excited for certain films over others *but the reason is so transparent.* Plus the claims of Michael being the happiest in years and fantasizing about he and Alicia cuddling is just so ridiculous and uncomfortable.



Maybe for some people?  Like I couldn't care less about X-Men, Assassin's Creed, and TAU these days because I think either the material is terrible (X-Men), the director is incompetent (AC), or there's evidence that the distributor has total contempt for the film (TAU). 

Meanwhile, I still do have interest in TLBO, the Malick, and The Snowman (my most anticipated).  AV doesn't have much to do with my interest in TLBO beyond my belief that she's right for the part.  I think it's completely fair that some people aren't attracted to the Cianfrance film's storyline, but personally, I like a romantic melodrama.  It's an underserved genre.  I'm not even expecting ecstatic reviews (decent--at best), but the genre is enough of a pull for me.  

We all have different tastes.  I know some people who think Macbeth was excellent (I don't) and others who think A Dangerous Method is a dull misfire (I don't--it's easily a top 5 MF film for me).   I don't think we should be presuming the reasons for other people's interests.


----------



## Allie28

Reading online forums....























....and dancing through the insults....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> No  , because they moved the screening I had tickets to due a strike , so the date I supposed to go was cancelled. And I left before the new date.
> 
> But I went to LFF too and saw Shame there with Michael & Steve attending.
> 
> So it was all good.



Excellent! I'm hoping TLBO will also be at the London FF this year too, fingers crossed! [emoji120]


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Maybe for some people?  Like I couldn't care less about X-Men, Assassin's Creed, and TAU these days because I think either the material is terrible (X-Men), the director is incompetent (AC), or there's evidence that the distributor has total contempt for the film (TAU).
> 
> Meanwhile, I still do have interest in TLBO, the Malick, and The Snowman (my most anticipated).  AV doesn't have much to do with my interest in TLBO beyond my belief that she's right for the part.  I think it's completely fair that some people aren't attracted to the Cianfrance film's storyline, but personally, I like a romantic melodrama.  It's an underserved genre.  I'm not even expecting ecstatic reviews (decent--at best), but the genre is enough of a pull for me.
> 
> We all have different tastes.  I know some people who think Macbeth was excellent (I don't) and others who think A Dangerous Method is a dull misfire (I don't--it's easily a top 5 MF film for me).   I don't think we should be presuming the reasons for other people's interests.



I know you couldn't care less (lol) but I really do appreciate the fact you liked ADM cause I love that movie and it's not easy to find people who loved it. I found it enchanting. 
IA about what you said and the movies I'm most interested about are TLBO, Weightless and the Snowman too. But yeah, again, it's a matter of tastes/interests.

I loved Macbeth but I admit I preferred Steve Jobs, another movie people didn't love as much as I did. I LOVED his performance. I didn't expect it to be so super, but it was more than super IMO. Btw I love Boyle, so.. 
Did you like it? Just curiosity.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Maybe for some people?  Like I couldn't care less about X-Men, Assassin's Creed, and TAU these days because I think either the material is terrible (X-Men), the director is incompetent (AC), or there's evidence that the distributor has total contempt for the film (TAU).
> 
> Meanwhile, I still do have interest in TLBO, the Malick, and The Snowman (my most anticipated).  AV doesn't have much to do with my interest in TLBO beyond my belief that she's right for the part.  I think it's completely fair that some people aren't attracted to the Cianfrance film's storyline, but personally, I like a romantic melodrama.  It's an underserved genre.  I'm not even expecting ecstatic reviews (decent--at best), but the genre is enough of a pull for me.
> 
> We all have different tastes.  I know some people who think Macbeth was excellent (I don't) and others who think A Dangerous Method is a dull misfire (I don't--it's easily a top 5 MF film for me).   I don't think we should be presuming the reasons for other people's interests.


I bet A Dangerous Method is in Carmen's top 5 too but my god that mustache was not my jam...I just wanted to yank it off like a bandaid


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Reading online forums....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and dancing through the insults....



Aw you allie![emoji219][emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> I bet A Dangerous Method is in Carmen's top 5 too but my god that mustache was not my jam...I just wanted to yank it off like a bandaid



At least I'm so glad you know something about me, it's cute. Yes, it's in my top 5. The stache is my cherry on top [emoji23][emoji523]


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Excellent! I'm hoping TLBO will also be at the London FF this year too, fingers crossed! [emoji120]




Me too.
It would be great.


----------



## Hackensack

aprilmayjune said:


> I've started on Henning Menkell bc I was so sad Nesbo was over--at least I won't have to wait for the cinematic adaptations of those once I'm done reading them! The next one after The Snowman, The Leopard, is my favorite and although it doesn't seem _too _likely I would love it if they did that one too. That creepy Leopold's apple would be very striking and the end is even more gut-wrenching than the end of The Snowman. Nesbo fails pretty hard on race and gender in a few of the Harry Hole novels but there's a ton more material aside from The Snowman.


I'm going to check on Henning Menkell--I haven't read those, thanks!  The Leopard is amazing, and yes, in part because of the apple, and the obvious but unthinkable way he solves it.  I also love the fact that the narrative goes to Africa.


----------



## carmencrem

Blueberry12 said:


> Me too.
> It would be great.



I would be there. [emoji1317]


----------



## Allie28

Blueberry12 said:


> I am sure you'll have a great time.
> I was at VFF in 2011 , it was lovely.



Hey you!  Long time, no see!  Glad to see you...stick around awhile please.


----------



## Hackensack

Kurt Wallender!


Hackensack said:


> I'm going to check on Henning Menkell--I haven't read those, thanks!



Sorry, now I feel stupid--of course, Kurt Wallender.  But on second thought, I actually haven't read them, but watched the show with Kenneth Branagh.  I'll check them out!


----------



## Blueberry12

carmencrem said:


> I would be there. [emoji1317]



Eat a Macaron at Paul's if you go. I miss those!
Or eat a lot of them!


----------



## Blueberry12

Allie28 said:


> Hey you!  Long time, no see!  Glad to see you...stick around awhile please.






Thank you.


----------



## carmencrem

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3443266
> 
> 
> Eat a Macaron at Paul's if you go. I miss those!
> Or eat a lot of them!



It's a good idea. Thanks! [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Maybe for some people?  Like I couldn't care less about X-Men, Assassin's Creed, and TAU these days because I think either the material is terrible (X-Men), the director is incompetent (AC), or there's evidence that the distributor has total contempt for the film (TAU).
> 
> Meanwhile, I still do have interest in TLBO, the Malick, and The Snowman (my most anticipated).  AV doesn't have much to do with my interest in TLBO beyond my belief that she's right for the part.  I think it's completely fair that some people aren't attracted to the Cianfrance film's storyline, but personally, I like a romantic melodrama.  It's an underserved genre.  I'm not even expecting ecstatic reviews (decent--at best), but the genre is enough of a pull for me.
> 
> We all have different tastes.  I know some people who think Macbeth was excellent (I don't) and others who think A Dangerous Method is a dull misfire (I don't--it's easily a top 5 MF film for me).   I don't think we should be presuming the reasons for other people's interests.


I am most looking forward to TAU and the snowman. As much as I want to like assassins creed, I have a feeling that it's not going to be a good movie. Just have a bad feeling about it.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Reading online forums....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and dancing through the insults....





	

		
			
		

		
	
 they're enjoying each other's company and not worrying about each other as much as we are lol but it's normal, it's fandom life. [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3443285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're enjoying each other's company and not worrying about each other as much as we are lol but it's normal, it's fandom life. [emoji23][emoji173]️



Yep!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Yep!



Haha I love this one! I made up in my mind this story of Michael telling her secret jokes about other people on stage or in the room hahaha[emoji23][emoji7] cute


----------



## aprilmayjune

Who is playing the Snowman in The Snowman? Do we know for sure?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Who is playing the Snowman in The Snowman? Do we know for sure?


Not sure. Check imdb. Got to be one of only 2 or 3.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Not sure. Check imdb. Got to be one of only 2 or 3.


Lol I know right? There's a top few, I just didn't know if any one of them had been confirmed?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol I know right? There's a top few, I just didn't know if any one of them had been confirmed?



I can't wait to have news about that movie, godddd. It's the one I'm looking forward the most after TLBO. 
I'd like to have more info about it but I know it's too soon..


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol I know right? There's a top few, I just didn't know if any one of them had been confirmed?


I'm going to bet on James D'Arcy.


----------



## Allie28

I'm really looking forward to The Snowman as well.  I liked the book and the character of Harry Hole.  There will be a few scenes where I may have to cover my eyes though!  #scaredycat


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> I'm going to bet on James D'Arcy.


That seems to be the general consensus? I was convinced it was Val Kilmer at first bc why bring in a name that big for a cameo role, and plus the character had that degenerative illness that hardened his skin and Kilmer's face is looking a little weird these days. But you could be right...


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I'm really looking forward to The Snowman as well.  I liked the book and the character of Harry Hole.  There will be a few scenes where I may have to cover my eyes though!  #scaredycat



Same here! [emoji57] I love Harry's character tho, I'm so so so so curious to see him in that movie! I don't like very much Charlotte G., but I'll easily get over it, maybe I'll like her in The Snowman, who knows.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I'm going to bet on James D'Arcy.



I'm sure I read somewhere it's Jonas Karlsson.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> That seems to be the general consensus? I was convinced it was Val Kilmer at first bc why bring in a name that big for a cameo role, and plus the character had that degenerative illness that hardened his skin and Kilmer's face is looking a little weird these days. But you could be right...


Cool. Hadn't heard anything just trying to place age discription etc. Val Klimer for the doctor.


----------



## carmencrem

I'm starting feeling attracted to this green jacket.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere it's Jonas Karlsson.


Ooooh. So maybe D'Arcy the doctor and Kilmer the boss. So exciting lol


----------



## mollie12

Rachel Weisz will be on The Late Show with Stephen Colbert on Friday, August 26. 

http://www.interbridge.com/lineups.html


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Rachel Weisz will be on The Late Show with Stephen Colbert on Friday, August 26.
> 
> http://www.interbridge.com/lineups.html



Thanks a lot. Maybe she'll say something about TLBO too even if she has other movies to promote now.. 


I hope none of us will say this is off topic.. But she's not his girlfriend, so.. Nobody will complain  
But I do find it interesting to see if she talks about TLBO too.. I doubt it, I had confirmation she's not going to Venice: director Alberto Barbera told me so when I asked him. 

I'll check out the Colbert Show, thank you.


----------



## carmencrem

Ok 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji1316][emoji18][emoji180]


----------



## kashlo

mollie12 said:


> Maybe for some people?  Like I couldn't care less about X-Men, Assassin's Creed, and TAU these days because I think either the material is terrible (X-Men), the director is incompetent (AC), or there's evidence that the distributor has total contempt for the film (TAU).
> 
> Meanwhile, I still do have interest in TLBO, the Malick, and The Snowman (my most anticipated).  AV doesn't have much to do with my interest in TLBO beyond my belief that she's right for the part.  I think it's completely fair that some people aren't attracted to the Cianfrance film's storyline, but personally, I like a romantic melodrama.  It's an underserved genre.  I'm not even expecting ecstatic reviews (decent--at best), but the genre is enough of a pull for me.
> 
> We all have different tastes.  I know some people who think Macbeth was excellent (I don't) and others who think A Dangerous Method is a dull misfire (I don't--it's easily a top 5 MF film for me).   I don't think we should be presuming the reasons for other people's interests.



I'm not saying that is the case for every single person who has a greater interest in TLBO than his other films. But when you see certain posters obsess over the film and notice the same people obsess over these two as a couple and how great they are together I don't think it is a leap to assume that the two are related.


----------



## aprilmayjune

kashlo said:


> I'm not saying that is the case for every single person who has a greater interest in TLBO than his other films. But when you see certain posters obsess over the film and notice the same people obsess over these two as a couple and how great they are together I don't think it is a leap to assume that the two are related.


omg homeslice move _onnnn
_
who do you think the snowman is? we're taking a poll and like, starting a book club and ****


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> I'm not saying that is the case for every single person who has a greater interest in TLBO than his other films. But when you see certain posters obsess over the film and notice the same people obsess over these two as a couple and how great they are together I don't think it is a leap to assume that the two are related.


Suppose the same could be said of certain posters obessing over other posters, right?


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Rachel Weisz will be on The Late Show with Stephen Colbert on Friday, August 26.
> 
> http://www.interbridge.com/lineups.html



Her part in TLBO is tiny but so good!


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem




----------



## kashlo

aprilmayjune said:


> omg homeslice move _onnnn
> _
> who do you think the snowman is? we're taking a poll and like, starting a book club and ****



What? Is it too exhausting to see just two comments that disagree with you?


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Suppose the same could be said of certain posters obessing over other posters, right?



Who exactly is obsessing over other posters? Making one or two comments about other posters isn't obsessing. Maybe look up that word


----------



## carmencrem

Trying not to give away too many spoilers and not to post too banal reviews ("good!"/"not good" style) without explanations, but it's difficult since they can't really say much more... Also trying to post guys' comments as much as I can


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> omg homeslice move _onnnn
> _
> who do you think the snowman is? we're taking a poll and like, starting a book club and ****



Well now, I know who the Snowman is...but you don't want to know yet if you haven't read the book! I'll just say it wasn't who I thought it would be at the halfway point...[emoji301]️


----------



## artemis09

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3443338
> View attachment 3443339
> View attachment 3443340
> View attachment 3443341
> View attachment 3443342
> 
> I'm starting feeling attracted to this green jacket.


I'm liking that grey sweater, personally. It looks comfortable, and I've always thought he looks good in grey.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> I'm liking that grey sweater, personally. It looks comfortable, and I've always thought he looks good in grey.



Yeah, of course the grey sweater is cooler. No doubts. I think the same about him in grey.
First of all I love it when men wear sweaters and then I agree about the grey colour: I thinks he looks good in lighter colours (grey, light blue, white..).


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Well now, I know who the Snowman is...but you don't want to know yet if you haven't read the book! I'll just say it wasn't who I thought it would be at the halfway point...[emoji301]️


Haha I meant the actor playing him!


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BJS4imeAqtb/ NEW video / part of a more extended one / Michael and Alicia interviewed by Jill Dobson: after TLBO she had to go home and hug her kids [emoji847]


----------



## carmencrem

there are some short new scenes [emoji7] he looks so cute with that baby


----------



## aprilmayjune

kashlo said:


> What? Is it too exhausting to see just two comments that disagree with you?


Someone made a valid point yesterday that people might not be posting on this thread because they want to talk about Michael, not anyone else. Point taken! That makes sense. But it's counterproductive to say you want one kind of thread behavior and then actively contribute to the opposite, right?

So no, please disagree with me! I love that. But about his work?


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> Someone made a totally valid point yesterday that people might not be posting on this thread because they want to talk about Michael, not anyone else. Point taken, super fair! But it's kinda counterproductive to say you want one kind of thread behavior and then actively contribute to the opposite, right?
> 
> So no, please disagree with me! I love that. But like...about his work?


OMG!! Maybe all of the directives need to stop. Like totally, SUPER!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> OMG!! Maybe all of the directives need to stop. Like totally, SUPER!!


I edited it just for you since web vernacular apparently makes it too hard for you to see my actual point.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Well now, I know who the Snowman is...but you don't want to know yet if you haven't read the book! I'll just say it wasn't who I thought it would be at the halfway point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Well I'm a genius so I knew from the start who it was.....I lie..the red herring had me for a long while. Going to start back on The Leopard tonight. Would love him to do the whole series.


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> I edited it just for you since web vernacular apparently makes it too hard for you to see my actual point.


No need.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well I'm a genius so I knew from the start who it was.....I lie..the red herring had me for a long while. Going to start back on The Leopard tonight. Would love him to do the whole series.



My money was on the mould man, lol


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> My money was on the mould man, lol


When you get to the end and check a page hasnt been ripped out cos what the helll was mould man about?!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> When you get to the end and check a page hasnt been ripped out cos what the helll was mould man about?!



Red herring in capitals!!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Red herring in capitals!!!!!


Yeah but your like...he must have a purpose. Well other than the mould lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah but your like...he must have a purpose. Well other than the mould lol



Hmm....to fill Harry's flat with noxious substances thus to invoke weird dreams?

I wish IMDb would update the cast list though. I know the actor Adrian Dunbar was also in The Snowman but he's not been listed yet...at least we know he wasn't mould man!


----------



## carmencrem

Hey hey, a poster on Alicia Vikander's thread noticed in Jill Dobson's comments that Dave Karger said he loved TLBO. he is a movie expert that has worked for Entertainment Weekly and you see him a lot on Today Show, Turner Classic Movie channel and he is the one who made the video interviews for the SAG-Aftra Foundation 2016 (he interviewed Steve Jobs' cast -Michael and Kate- and TDG's cast etc etc etc).

I think it was okay and remarkable to point out.


----------



## carmencrem

He's the one who does the DP/30 interviews and he loved it. 
Unfortunately I didn't like The Fault In Our Stars and I don't find any similarities with TLBO, but I'm super glad he liked it. He's pretty reliable too.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Esizzle

Why are there so many free screenings of TLBO before its release? I dont think I have ever seen that with another movie in this genre before or I was not paying attention. I think everyone who wanted to see this movie has seen it during the free screenings and now it isnt going to make any money in wide release. Not good for Michael's BO average.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> He's the one who does the DP/30 interviews and he loved it.
> Unfortunately I didn't like The Fault In Our Stars and I don't find any similarities with TLBO, but I'm super glad he liked it. He's pretty reliable too.
> View attachment 3444096



Thanks for the reviews Carmen! Overall people who've seen it seem very impressed. There are so many people excited to see it on release too - the TLBO FB page is full of such comments [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

Well there haven't been screenings in Europe yet.. And most of all, if you take a look, on Facebook is FULL of people commenting they want to see it, there are loads of excited comments of people who can't wait to see it. 
Btw I asked around cos I was curious about this screenings thing and people told me it's completely normal, I mean it happens very often. It won't affect the box office, the screenings are few compared to all the people who want to see the movie. + no screenings in Europe / Asia yet.

Screenings are not that relevant to affect a movie's box office. If they affected it they wouldn't be so many. 
It's a good thing to see people's reactions, to have the first predictions/reviews and to stimulate curiosity. They may/should/could help the movie, tbh. 
It's normal. It's part of a movie's promotion, it's a way to promote it, not to make it fail!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for the reviews Carmen! Overall people who've seen it seem very impressed. There are so many people excited to see it on release too - the TLBO FB page is full of such comments [emoji2]



I saw!!! Every time I search for reviews on Facebook/Twitter I find it super difficult to find them cos it's FULL of people sharing the trailer and tagging friends etc. And tbh I wasn't expecting all this excitement, I'm very glad. God only knows how much I loved that story and I will love that movie. 
[emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Well there haven't been screenings in Europe yet.. And most of all, if you take a look, on Facebook is FULL of people commenting they want to see it, there are loads of excited comments of people who can't wait to see it.
> Btw I asked around cos I was curious about this screenings thing and people told me it's completely normal, I mean it happens very often. It won't affect the box office, the screenings are few compared to all the people who want to see the movie. + no screenings in Europe / Asia yet.
> 
> Screenings are not that relevant to affect a movie's box office. If they affected it they wouldn't be so many.
> It's a good thing to see people's reactions and to have the first predictions/reviews.
> It's normal.


Yeah I agree. Think this Disney dude might have had a little experience in this film distribution thing


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I agree. Think this Disney dude might have had a little experience in this film distribution thing



Just a little! 
I think it's a way to promote it, not to make it fail. [emoji847][emoji23]


----------



## mchris55

carmencrem said:


> Just a little!
> I think it's a way to promote it, not to make it fail. [emoji847][emoji23]


Tell that to Ben-Hur.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3444113
> View attachment 3444114



Reviews like this make me think TLBO will do better both commercially and critically than I originally thought.  It's a reasoned review that praises the film and the performances while not being OTT fangirl-ish.

Thank you for posting all these reviews and contributing news to the thread.  Life's been kicking my butt lately so I don't have time to find all this stuff myself.  So I really appreciate just being able to come here and read everything you've found and posted for us.


----------



## Just Askin

Is there a connection between Ben Hur and TLBO?


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Reviews like this make me think TLBO will do better both commercially and critically than I originally thought.  It's a reasoned review that praises the film and the performances while not being OTT fangirl-ish.
> 
> Thank you for posting all these reviews and contributing news to the thread.  Life's been kicking my butt lately so I don't have time to find all this stuff myself.  So I really appreciate just being able to come here and read everything you've found and posted for us.



I'm very glad you appreciate it! It's a pleasure for me, finding stuff about this movie. You know how much this book meant to me and it feels like I've been waiting for TLBO for AGES. I'm so so glad there are the first "important" opinions, the two guys I posted here are experts and seeing their positive comments means something more than people's reactions in terms of art. 
You're always very sweet. And yes, I wasn't expecting all these goodies!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Is there a connection between Ben Hue and TLBO?



No, i dont think so.. it's off topic.. [emoji57]


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Tell that to Ben-Hur.


LOL that was a failure. TLBO the movie is choppy and slow. I dont think it will do well with the wider audience that have not read the book. I doubt disney is expecting to make money off of it. It still sucks for Fassbender's track record now that the "big test" AC is coming up in a few short months


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> No, i dont think so.. it's off topic.. [emoji57]


Not that, I just can't figure out the connection. Hasn't it only come out now?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Reviews like this make me think TLBO will do better both commercially and critically than I originally thought.  It's a reasoned review that praises the film and the performances while not being OTT fangirl-ish.
> 
> Thank you for posting all these reviews and contributing news to the thread.  Life's been kicking my butt lately so I don't have time to find all this stuff myself.  So I really appreciate just being able to come here and read everything you've found and posted for us.



I agree, and it seems to be impressing a wider demographic than I anticipated. Critics are always hard to predict but David Poland loved it and he's not an easy nut to crack!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Not that, I just can't figure out the connection.



They are both films? That's about the extent of it!


----------



## Esizzle

This acting couple seemed chummy while promoting their new film in which they co-starred


. The problem is that I don’t think the foreign born Academy Award winning/nominated actress knew that while filming his most recent movie, her foreign born full frontal loving boyfriend was full frontaling one of his lesser known co-stars. He sleeps with more co-stars than 90’s Julia Roberts.

This is interesting but most likely unreliable. How accurate is this site supposed to be? 
http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2016/08/blind-item-12-187.html


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I agree, and it seems to be impressing a wider demographic than I anticipated. Critics are always hard to predict but David Poland loved it and he's not an easy nut to crack!



Yeeeee For some people can be "choppy and slow" (Btw, being "slow" doesn't mean being "bad" .. A huge number of Oscar winner movies are "slow"), for others enjoyable. From what I can see most of the people are liking it pretty much, the two experts I just posted actually loved it. So I think quite a lot of people could like it, tbh.  
Thanks god we are all different.


----------



## kashlo

aprilmayjune said:


> Someone made a valid point yesterday that people might not be posting on this thread because they want to talk about Michael, not anyone else. Point taken! That makes sense. But it's counterproductive to say you want one kind of thread behavior and then actively contribute to the opposite, right?
> 
> So no, please disagree with me! I love that. But about his work?



Why are you taking that up with me? If you care so much about only talking about his work then why not criticise the people who do nothing but talk about him and his gf and how happy they are together? I see far more people doing that than anything else. What I said was in relation to his work. Try to actually think about the 'points' you want to make before typing.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> They are both films? That's about the extent of it!



Yes, both movies!


----------



## carmencrem

Lol blind gossips now lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Lol blind gossips now lol



Couldn't you just predict it though? Give you three guesses who likely wrote that garbage!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Couldn't you just predict it though? Give you three guesses who likely wrote that garbage!



Did you write it? Lol sorry I ask just cos anybody in the world could have written it... [emoji2] I consider it an off topic btw


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> They are both films? That's about the extent of it!


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> This acting couple seemed chummy while promoting their new film in which they co-starred
> 
> 
> . The problem is that I don’t think the foreign born Academy Award winning/nominated actress knew that while filming his most recent movie, her foreign born full frontal loving boyfriend was full frontaling one of his lesser known co-stars. He sleeps with more co-stars than 90’s Julia Roberts.
> 
> This is interesting but most likely unreliable. How accurate is this site supposed to be?
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2016/08/blind-item-12-187.html


Well going by the description it seems obvious they are talking about these two. But where exactly do they get this gossip from? I never take blinds seriously.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Did you write it? Lol sorry I ask just cos anybody in the world could have written it... [emoji2] I consider it an off topic btw



Haha, as if! Yes anybody COULD have written it, but most of us know of the "masterminds" (lol) behind this kind of twaddle. They write lots of fanfic on tumblr too I believe.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, as if! Yes anybody COULD have written it, but most of us know of the "masterminds" (lol) behind this kind of twaddle. They write lots of fanfic on tumblr too I believe.



Yes I know who the "masterminds" are but I never read their fanfictions. I often find weird stuff searching for his tag on tumblr tho.. I'm sure there's a surfer girl's cat somewhere too [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## artemis09

kashlo said:


> Well going by the description it seems obvious they are talking about these two. But where exactly do they get this gossip from? I never take blinds seriously.


Some people do take these seriously, when they really shouldn't considering that (IIRC) the person behind the website basically came out and admitted that at least most of the stuff he publishes is made up. There was some old article about it, I believe.
My theory is that they look at what's being written about people (in this case MF) on social media sites and basically regurgitate it on their own site to make it their own gossip.
So to answer the other member's question about how accurate the site is supposed to be: it's not really that accurate. From my understanding, at least.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael Fassbender thread. All about the man...to me that includes his current partner.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> Well going by the description it seems obvious they are talking about these two. But where exactly do they get this gossip from? I never take blinds seriously.


Yes they are too conveniently timed to be true. Although I always wonder if one of out a million is actually true. They are very entertaining nevertheless.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> Some people do take these seriously, when they really shouldn't considering that (IIRC) the person behind the website basically came out and admitted that at least most of the stuff he publishes is made up. There was some old article about it, I believe.
> My theory is that they look at what's being written about people (in this case MF) on social media sites and basically regurgitate it on their own site to make it their own gossip.
> So to answer the other member's question about how accurate the site is supposed to be: it's not really that accurate. From my understanding, at least.



Yes he posts stuff sent by random people/fans as well. 
Anybody could write what he/she wants.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> LOL that was a failure. TLBO the movie is choppy and slow. I dont think it will do well with the wider audience that have not read the book. I doubt disney is expecting to make money off of it. It still sucks for Fassbender's track record now that the "big test" AC is coming up in a few short months


Who knows, but with that release date...let's put it this way, Disney, "The Mouse", isn't "The Mouse" by being stupid. It looks like Fassbender will have to really hustle in the late fall for AC for it have decent returns, no matter what Ubisoft says about the film. He can't do his usual "one day" promo junket because the Rogue One people will be everywhere and you KNOW JLaw and Pratt will be everywhere. I think the film itself will be quality, but its star and producer will have to hustle for his supper.


----------



## pearlyqueen

And most of us know there are places on the internet that fabricate stories about Michael cheating on Alicia....involving blonde Latinas, surfer girl with a cat, mysterious Canadian women etc etc etc. They even go as far as writing to tabloids with their fabrications - only recently one such place urged its followers to write to a low grade rag with juicy titbits claiming Alicia was intimately involved with Matt Damon...and then crowed triumphantly when the rag regurgitated it as some kind of confirmation! Anyone who takes this rubbish seriously really needs to take a reality check.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Some people do take these seriously, when they really shouldn't considering that (IIRC) the person behind the website basically came out and admitted that at least most of the stuff he publishes is made up. There was some old article about it, I believe.
> My theory is that they look at what's being written about people (in this case MF) on social media sites and basically regurgitate it on their own site to make it their own gossip.
> So to answer the other member's question about how accurate the site is supposed to be: it's not really that accurate. From my understanding, at least.


Totally agree. Uncertain as to why it was posted on here. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Allie28

CDAN has been outed as a fraud numerous times.  Most notably, the New York Daily News wrote a whole piece exposing him as a fraud.  He posts blinds that fans themselves write and send in. I've seen fans openly brag on twitter that he was publishing blinds they made up and sent in.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> And we all know there are places on the internet that fabricate stories about Michael cheating on Alicia....involving blonde Latinas, surfer girl with a cat, mysterious Canadian women etc etc etc. They even go as far as writing to tabloids with their fabrications - only recently one such place urged its followed to write to a low grade rag with juicy titbits claiming Alicia was intimately involved with Matt Damon...and then crowed triumphantly when the rag regurgitated it as some kind of confirmation! Anyone who takes this rubbish seriously really needs to take a reality check.



Well every fandom has its own crap and fantasy stories. We don't know them personally, many fans make up stories just for fun or whatever. It's full of nuts on the net, no news.
I never spend my time reading blog's/fan's theories or I should spend my day reading the most crazy stuff around the internet about every single actor..
Blind gossips are the funniest and less reliable thing tho, I must say it. I don't even consider them. Like.. At all. [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> CDAN has been outed as a fraud numerous times.  Most notably, the New York Daily News wrote a whole piece exposing him as a fraud.  He posts blinds that fans themselves write and send in. I've seen fans openly brag on twitter that he was publishing blinds they made up and sent in.



Yes! I read a lot of crazy stuff on Twitter, and I'm not even talking about fassy... The best fanfics tho. [emoji85]


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Who knows, but with that release date...let's put it this way, Disney, "The Mouse", isn't "The Mouse" by being stupid. It looks like Fassbender will have to really hustle in the late fall for AC for it have decent returns, no matter what Ubisoft says about the film. He can't do his usual "one day" promo junket because the Rogue One people will be everywhere and you KNOW JLaw and Pratt will be everywhere. I think the film itself will be quality, but its star and producer will have to hustle for his supper.


Agreed. I hope Michael can take time out to really hustle. Multiple cities and multiple countries or else it is going to be a really big blow to his career if AC flops. I am talking about monetary profits because not many are really care about the critics reviews of a video game adaptation too much.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Totally agree. Uncertain as to why it was posted on here. Each to their own I suppose.



Should we be expecting Cherik fanfic to follow on here?


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Should we be expecting Cherik fanfic to follow on here?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 lol [emoji7]


----------



## Esizzle

Laughing out loud at how upset some people are getting on the account of an unreliable gossip blurb. I think only discussions to their liking are allowed to be posted here or else blood pressures rise.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3444155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol [emoji7]



Haha - they really play up to it don't they!


----------



## Just Askin

I think Michael has enough behind him that he never 'has' to do anything for his supper again.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Agreed. I hope Michael can take time out to really hustle. Multiple cities and multiple countries or else it is going to be a really big blow to his career if AC flops. I am talking about monetary profits because not many are really care about the critics reviews of a video game adaptation too much.


I completely agree. He better take the time out.


----------



## artemis09

Esizzle said:


> Yes they are too conveniently timed to be true. Although I always wonder if one of out a million is actually true. They are very entertaining nevertheless.


True, they can be entertaining, especially with the way they are written. Truthfully, I think once in a while they actually DO turn out to be true. So, to say that it's complete ******** is not entirely accurate, it's just that the chances of anything written being true is not very high at all. Hence, why it's a little naive to take what's written/published there as fact.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I think Michael has enough behind him that he never 'has' to do anything for his supper again.



Some people can't see beyond the box office though...Different values I guess...


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Some people can't see beyond the box office though...Different values I guess...



Agreed. 100%.


----------



## Just Askin

Bit of a difference between being upset by or discussing something you find to be poor taste.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Some people can't see beyond the box office though...Different values I guess...


Yes. This. Completely.


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> True, they can be entertaining, especially with the way they are written. Truthfully, I think once in a while they actually DO turn out to be true. So, to say that it's complete ******** is not entirely accurate, it's just that the chances of anything written being true is not very high at all. Hence, why it's a little naive to take what's written/published there as fact.



What's the old saying...even a broken clock is right twice a day...but not because it's functioning...


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> I think Michael has enough behind him that he never 'has' to do anything for his supper again.


Sure. I'm sure the Ewan McGregors, Jude Laws, Clive Owens', and even a James McAvoy felt that way at some point also. We have had this conversation before, at some point you have to show the receipts, especially if you want make the films YOU want to make.


----------



## mollie12

Oof, expecting/hoping AC to be quality.   I won't be surprised if it gets Jonah Hex or Warcraft level of reviews.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Should we be expecting Cherik fanfic to follow on here?


In fairness some of those writers would be considered outstanding if 'fanfic' wasn't their tag. But I wouldn't want it shoved in my face.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> In fairness some of those writers would be considered outstanding if 'fanfic' wasn't their tag. But I wouldn't want it shoved in my face.



LOL - very true - and at least it doesn't pretend to be anything other than fantasy!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL - very true - and at least it doesn't pretend to be anything other than fantasy!



Just curiosity: have you ever read Cherik fanfics? I haven't. I'm not very into the fanfics mania... But I know many people who write and read it. I know 90% of the people will never admit they do it, but I was just curious. Nothing wrong or to be ashamed of  I just don't find them appealing


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Just curiosity: have you ever read Cherik fanfics? I haven't. I'm not very into the fanfics mania... But I know many people who write and read it. I know 90% of the people will never admit they do it, but I was just curious. Nothing wrong or to be ashamed of  I just don't find them appealing


I've read and written it. Still do actually


----------



## artemis09

Even though many of his fans may not care about BO receipts (myself included), depending on what kind of career he's looking for, that is something that is of at least some importance to him. If he's looking for a bigger career with longevity, then BO will absolutely matter. It's unfortunate, but it's the way of the business, especially with how people generally pick which movies to go see at the cinemas. 

This isn't discrediting his talent and respect by his peers in the industry, by any means, but if BO wasn't important to one's career in the industry and big wigs in film production companies, we wouldn't even be seeing him or his peers doing promos for movies since they wouldn't matter. There's a reason why they have to advertise their movies by doing things like interviews, press junkets, and things even beyond that.  

I have confidence he'll do a good promo for AC, however, especially since he has more control over production and promotion unlike most of his previous movies.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> I've read and written it. Still do actually



About Cherik or other stuff? Btw I lurked on Archive Of Our Own and I think some people are pretty good writers. Others are a bit......meh.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Sure. I'm sure the Ewan McGregors, Jude Laws, Clive Owens', and even a James McAvoy felt that way at some point also. We have had this conversation before, at some point you have to show the receipts, especially if you want make the films YOU want to make.


I think his credit is good for a long while to come. The names you mentioned still sell films and keep them acting. Michael's made good investments so I'm sure he can financially afford an occasional wage cut. It's his talent that will continue to attract the film makers imo.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> Even though many of his fans may not care about BO receipts (myself included), depending on what kind of career he's looking for, that is something that is of at least some importance to him. If he's looking for a bigger career with longevity, then BO will absolutely matter. It's unfortunate, but it's the way of the business, especially with how people generally pick which movies to go see at the cinemas.
> 
> This isn't discrediting his talent and respect by his peers in the industry, by any means, but if BO wasn't important to one's career in the industry and big wigs in film production companies, we wouldn't even be seeing him or his peers doing promos for movies since they wouldn't matter. There's a reason why they have to advertise their movies by doing things like interviews, press junkets, and things even beyond that.
> 
> I have confidence he'll do a good promo for AC, however, especially since he has more control over production and promotion unlike most of his previous movies.



And he also has plenty of time. Straight after TLBO promo he's free until 2017, so he'll surely do his best for AC when it's time. 
I think he cares about it, it's his "product". I have faith. 

I'm not sure about how the movie will turn out but this isn't due to his performance IMO; it's a matter of tastes and most of all I'm always doubtful about movies made out of video games. But I can't say anything until I see it. And I'll surely see it.


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> About Cherik or other stuff? Btw I lurked on Archive Of Our Own and I think some people are pretty good writers. Others are a bit......meh.


There are actually some incredible writers in the X-Men fandom, including ones who publish original fiction and even change the names in their fic and publish that as original fiction too. Fanfic is a writing exercise for most of us, I think.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I think his credit is good for a long while to come. The names you mentioned still sell films and keep them acting. Michael's made good investments so I'm sure he can financially afford an occasional wage cut. It's his talent that will continue to attract the film makers imo.



Ewan mcgregor has directed and acted in upcoming American Pastoral, out next October and presented at TIFF. It's his directorial debut, not bad as a debut, going to tiff.  he's also in the Trainspotting sequel by Danny Boyle again.

James is doing wonderful movies and next years we'll have many films with him in them.

And yes, I agree with you. I'm attracted to an actor's talent too. 

BO has its importance but it's not relevant for me: it doesn't affect my opinions about a movie. Many of my favourite movies bombed.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> There are actually some incredible writers in the X-Men fandom, including ones who publish original fiction and even change the names in their fic and publish that as original fiction too. Fanfic is a writing exercise for most of us, I think.


I do read fan fic and, as I said, have come across some brilliant writers. Think with fan fic we each have our own take on the characters already so we can easily mould it to suit us as a reader. My Erik will be completely different to another readers. Personally, not so keen on reading real person fic.


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> Oof, expecting/hoping AC to be quality.   I won't be surprised if it gets Jonah Hex or Warcraft level of reviews.


Come on, Warcraft and Jonah Hex?!? It can't be that bad, LOL!!


----------



## BadAzzBish

mchris55 said:


> OMG!! Maybe all of the directives need to stop. Like totally, SUPER!!


Interesting how some comments are approved of while others are not.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I do read fan fic and, as I said, have come across some brilliant writers. Think with fan fic we each have our own take on the characters already so we can easily mould it to suit us as a reader. My Erik will be completely different to another readers. Personally, not so keen on reading real person fic.



If you like, recommend me some good writers, I'd be glad to read something while I'm free, this summer. Autumn and winter will be pretty busy again.


----------



## artemis09

I definitely have read fanfic, although not as much lately. I've read a huge chunk of X-Men/Cherik ones, I'll be honest, and some of them are definitely incredible and some of the prose is just beautiful. Some of them I avoid depending on story elements or if they're just badly written in general, but I truly admire the creativity that people put in their writing. There's also always room for improvement, so for some people it's a good way for them to practice their skills. I just wish there were more that were based more closely on the comics and not just the movies, even though the movies are fun.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Some people can't see beyond the box office though...Different values I guess...


It is not so much about "values" that I am sure you meant in a condescending way. It is about the business. As a producer and lead star, it is Michael's implied responsibility to do as much as he can so that the movie makes back the money and then some more. Money for the studio and all the people that worked on the movie.  Obviously Michael is a superb actor but AC is not about acting, it is meant to be a blockbuster and do well in the business.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> I definitely have read fanfic, although not as much lately. I've read a huge chunk of X-Men/Cherik ones, I'll be honest, and some of them are definitely incredible and some of the prose is just beautiful. Some of them I avoid depending on story elements or if they're just badly written in general, but I truly admire the creativity that people put in their writing. There's also always room for improvement, so for some people it's a good way for them to practice their skills. I just wish there were more that were based more closely on the comics and not just the movies, even though the movies are fun.



Thanks for sharing.
I've always had problems reading them probably cos I came across bad writers on Archive of Our Own but I searched for fanfics just twice or 3 times, so... I haven't put much effort


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> Come on, Warcraft and Jonah Hex?!? It can't be that bad, LOL!!


It absolutely can.  I think Duncan Jones has proven to be a much more talented filmmaker than Kurzel (Moon >>> Macbeth/Snowtown) and he STILL made a disaster. 

But some of the people in this thread are overstating MF's "credit" insofar as his career health.  This isn't 2011.  Legendary directors are not and have not been knocking at his door.  He will still work, but if every film he makes through 2017 is a critical/BO disappointment, then he's not going to be leading many films.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Oof, expecting/hoping AC to be quality.   I won't be surprised if it gets Jonah Hex or Warcraft level of reviews.


ugh! the curse of the video game adaptations. Back in the day I was a huge fan of Jake Gyllenhaal and had high hopes from PoP. Even when it was panned by the critics, I still went to see it in the theaters and liked it. I saw it again recently and was like "what was I thinking". It was so bad! I dont want to get my hopes up for AC in case the history repeats itself. Also not a fan of the director.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> It absolutely can.  I think Duncan Jones has proven to be a much more talented filmmaker than Kurzel (Moon >>> Macbeth/Snowtown) and he STILL made a disaster.
> 
> But some of the people in this thread are overstating MF's "credit" insofar as his career health.  This isn't 2011.  Legendary directors are not and have not been knocking at his door.  He will still work, but if every film he makes through 2017 is a critical/BO disappointment, then he's not going to be leading many films.


Thanks I was thinking the same thing. He has to improve his BO if he wants to be a lead or even have a pick of his scripts. New actors join the industry every day ready to take on roles that may be offered to Fassbender.


----------



## mchris55

Ewan and James may have a resurgence within the next year or so, but let's not act like they are getting the same quality of scripts recently that they were receiving years ago.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Obviously Michael is a superb actor but AC is not about acting, it is meant to be a blockbuster and do well in the business.


I really don't agree with this. I think Michael is all about the acting and would not have played the part of he wasn't. Not saying the returns aren't necessary but that's not all its about for the actor, or in fact, the audience.


----------



## mollie12

...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I really don't agree with this. I think Michael is all about the acting and would not have played the part of he wasn't. Not saying the returns aren't necessary but that's not all its about for the actor, or in fact, the audience.



How many paintings did Van Gogh sell in his lifetime?


----------



## carmencrem

I agree about Prince Of Persia. I was a Fan of Jake, I also like Gemma Arterton, but... The movie... 
Re AC I really don't feel to say anything yet. I just need to see at least some clips or something. The trailer didn't really get me as I was expecting. I mean, I have conflicted opinions: I liked the parts in the present quite much, not very much the ones in the past with slowmotion and I didn't like the music choice. I kinda expected it to look more "real".. It lowered my expectations and I know it's not rational... It's just a feeling. But I do believe it's gonna be a BO success or at least it's not gonna bomb. People go see all these movies... 
I hope it's good. I still hope so, I want Michael to succeed, but I can't really predict anything now.


----------



## Just Askin

Yeah thanks for that self editing cos it made no sense what so ever.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> It absolutely can.  I think Duncan Jones has proven to be a much more talented filmmaker than Kurzel (Moon >>> Macbeth/Snowtown) and he STILL made a disaster.
> 
> But some of the people in this thread are overstating MF's "credit" insofar as his career health.  This isn't 2011.  Legendary directors are not and have not been knocking at his door.  He will still work, but if every film he makes through 2017 is a critical/BO disappointment, then he's not going to be leading many films.


I liked Moon a lot and am still hopeful that Duncan can put out some good films, even if Warcraft was a mess.

As for Michael, agreed on all of that, but at the very least he has UK and indie films to fall back on. So him trying out the leading-man roles is not a complete killer for him.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> How many paintings did Van Gogh sell in his lifetime?



Bach? Emily Dickinson? Kafka? Monet? 

This is art's world. Ups and downs. 
But still art.


----------



## Esizzle

Jaw dropped and all at the comparison between a movie actor barely 10 years into his career and Van Gogh.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## artemis09

mchris55 said:


> Ewan and James may have a resurgence within the next year or so, but let's not act like they are getting the same quality of scripts recently that they were receiving years ago.


Ugh, James's career frustrates me sometimes. He's a real talent, but he hasn't had a real critical/BO success since Atonement (aside from X-Men). And even if he was great in Filth, it wasn't that critically successful nor did it bring in real receipts. 

Sorry, off-topic there for a second but I had to say it.


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> Ugh, James's career frustrates me sometimes. He's a real talent, but he hasn't had a real critical/BO success since Atonement (aside from X-Men). And even if he was great in Filth, it wasn't that critically successful nor did it bring in real receipts.
> 
> Sorry, off-topic there for a second but I had to say it.


I think Split and Submergence will put him back on the radar for better movie directors and studios. Looking forward to both movies.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Jaw dropped and all at the comparison between a movie actor barely 10 years into his career and Van Gogh.


This comparison was made before. The same response was elicited.


----------



## kashlo

LOL why is it so difficult to accept that BO is important? How is the industry supposed to survive without that? It isn't about values or anything of that BS. It is a business at the end of the day.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3444187
> View attachment 3444188



Thanks Carmen! Refreshing to read yet another extremely positive reaction to TLBO [emoji2] And not a mention of $$$$$$ [emoji6]


----------



## kashlo

Jesus Christ.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks Carmen! Refreshing to read yet another extremely positive reaction to TLBO [emoji2] And not a mention of $$$$$$ [emoji6]



Well we can't know anything about BO now, it's all about the movie as a piece of art/story/acting. BO it's one of the last things we'll know about. Personally I'm not even interested in it, of course it's important for the industry but I don't think TLBO is going to be the classic successful movie at the BO. It's another kind of movie..Maybe AC. 

Btw super glad of those reviews too


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> I think Split and Submergence will put him back on the radar for better movie directors and studios. Looking forward to both movies.


God, I have high hopes for Submergence but Split looks like a hot mess tbh


----------



## artemis09

Esizzle said:


> I think Split and Submergence will put him back on the radar for better movie directors and studios. Looking forward to both movies.


They may very well do so. I have very conflicted thoughts on Split, but that's mainly due to Shyamalan's directing and the execution of his films. I can see why James took the part, however. Submergence may actually turn out to be good, but I can't really tell for certain since very little information has been released about it aside from the plot summary and pictures of them filming. There's also The Coldest City, which may be a success for him, too.


----------



## mchris55

artemis09 said:


> Ugh, James's career frustrates me sometimes. He's a real talent, but he hasn't had a real critical/BO success since Atonement (aside from X-Men). And even if he was great in Filth, it wasn't that critically successful nor did it bring in real receipts.
> 
> Sorry, off-topic there for a second but I had to say it.


I LOVED him in Filth!!! I think his downfall was picking the wrong projects when he was on top and now he just doesn't get a chance to select the best projects. A cautionary tale.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> This comparison was made before. The same response was elicited.


Lord have mercy on us all. Most of all on Fassbender who is no Van Gogh and actually needs to sell the product he makes in order to succeed in the profession of his choosing.


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> They may very well do so. I have very conflicted thoughts on Split, but that's mainly due to Shyamalan's directing and the execution of his films. I can see why James took the part, however. Submergence may actually turn out to be good, but I can't really tell for certain since very little information has been released about it aside from the plot summary and pictures of them filming. There's also The Coldest City, which may be a success for him, too.


Forgot about the coldest city! I am a fan of the period war drama genre so will have to watch that. 2017 is going to be a busy year for James.


----------



## pearlyqueen

The irony! Vincent wasn't rated very highly in his lifetime by those with the cash! Lol


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> God, I have high hopes for Submergence but Split looks like a hot mess tbh


I think the trailer gave away too much to where I can predict what is going to happen in the movie. I am keeping my hopes up but will wait until the reviews come out to go watch it in theaters. I think submergence is going to be a good movie too


----------



## artemis09

mchris55 said:


> I LOVED him in Filth!!! I think his downfall was picking the wrong projects when he was on top and now he just doesn't get a chance to select the best projects. A cautionary tale.


I thought he was fantastic in it, but the story as a whole was messy for me. It was a good role for him to pick, however. Agreed on the rest of your comment.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Lord have mercy on us all. Most of all on Fassbender who is no Van Gogh and actually needs to sell the product he makes in order to succeed in the profession of his choosing.


Save us.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> I think the trailer gave away too much to where I can predict what is going to happen in the movie. I am keeping my hopes up but will wait until the reviews come out to go watch it in theaters. I think submergence is going to be a good movie too


I haven't watched enough Shyamalan movies to know what his twists are, but unless there's some kind of supernatural power involved the whole plot is ableist as hell. Guy with DID=psychotic and dangerous is a 1950s plot, not a movie that should be made in 2016. What's your theory from the trailer?


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> The irony! Vincent wasn't rated very highly *in his lifetime* by those with the cash! Lol


Vincent Van Gogh was thought to have suffered from a myriad of mental and general health problems including depression, anxiety, bipolar disorder and documented psychotic breaks. When he started painting more, he was mostly solitary and preferred it that way. I think I read somewhere that his most famous paintings were his way of coping with the loneliness and his health issues. He eventually committed suicide at the age of 37. If he had lived longer and been in better mental and physical health, he might have seen more success of his work while alive.


----------



## mchris55

artemis09 said:


> I thought he was fantastic in it, but the story as a whole was messy for me. It was a good role for him to pick, however. Agreed on the rest of your comment.


Yes, this is how I feel about the Shyamalan film. James looks great in the trailer, but I can't trust Shyamalan at all. The release date doesn't inspire confidence either.


----------



## Allie28

Does James McAvoy have his own thread here?


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Well we can't know anything about BO now, it's all about the movie as a piece of art/story/acting. BO it's one of the last things we'll know about. Personally I'm not even interested in it, of course it's important for the industry but I don't think TLBO is going to be the classic successful movie at the BO. It's another kind of movie..Maybe AC.
> 
> Btw super glad of those reviews too



BO is important to the industry or to the actors - the bigger the BO means more people see it - good thing. 
However some movies serve different purposes eg. for awards or special segments of the market. Not every movie is seen to serve as cash cow. The many screening of TLBO before release is not uncommon. Saw some movies did that before.

For AC, it is a different story and its BO success is important but not the only one purpose - Ubisoft is using movie to boost the game.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> I haven't watched enough Shyamalan movies to know what his twists are, but unless there's some kind of supernatural power involved the whole plot is ableist as hell. Guy with DID=psychotic and dangerous is a 1950s plot, not a movie that should be made in 2016. What's your theory from the trailer?


Have you seen sixth sense? One of my favorite scary movies of all times.There is one hell of a twist at the end. I am with you on the whole 'been there done that' plot for Split. Crazy guy who kidnaps and tortures people and authorities race to find him. Fingers crossed for a good twist at the end! I will not be surprised if the movie is too long and story becomes redundant after a while with no real suspense or ending to look forward too.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Does James McAvoy have his own thread here?



He's not Michael's girlfriend so it's legit, you know...


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> BO is important to the industry or to the actors - the bigger the BO means more people see it - good thing.
> However some movies serve different purposes eg. for awards or special segments of the market. Not every movie is seen to serve as cash cow. The many screening of TLBO before release is not uncommon. Saw some movies did that before.
> 
> For AC, it is a different story and its BO success is important but not the only one purpose - Ubisoft is using movie to boost the game.



Btw I must say I'm not personally interested in BO but it's undeniable it's important for an actor's career and following roles.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Does James McAvoy have his own thread here?



Would appear to be - a great deal of off topic posts. And a complete misunderstanding of metaphor and irony!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Sorrrrrrry but the mcavoy thread is totally dead. moving over there to liven it up and get back on topic here


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Sorrrrrrry but the mcavoy thread is totally dead. moving over there to liven it up and get back on topic here



Really? I didn't know. I'm in two threads and it's enough for me. Lol


----------



## mchris55

carmencrem said:


> He's not Michael's girlfriend so it's legit, you know...


Well, according to one of those tumblr blogs that are always quoted here, they are secret lovers. And besides, MF did say he loves McAvoy--Hard!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Sorrrrrrry but the mcavoy thread is totally dead. moving over there to liven it up and get back on topic here



Confused as to why his films are being discussed In detail here....


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He's not Michael's girlfriend so it's legit, you know...



Meaning when submergence have its trailer / posters released, we can discuss here ! Haha!


----------



## Esizzle

Aprilmayjune, I cant find your post to quote but in regards to submergence, the part James plays is very strong and has a potential to do a lot of good for him. Similar to robbie in Atonement. Alicia's part is very strong as well. If the script has been adapted well, I will definitely enjoy the movie.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Meaning when submergence have its trailer / posters released, we can discuss here ! Haha!



Lol  perfect


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Confused as to why his films are being discussed In detail here....



Since all are talking about submergence , Alicia said it will be released around spring/ summer time next year when she was asked about this by fans while  she was in China. 
If others are not off topics - I am not too ! Hehe!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Meaning when submergence have its trailer / posters released, we can discuss here ! Haha!



Well if a friend of Michael's is deemed to be on topic then it's a certainty that Michael's partner definitely is! So which of Alicia's films is on the agenda? Testament of Youth? Ex Machina?


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Since all are talking about submergence , Alicia said it will be released around spring/ summer time next year when she was asked about this by fans when she was in China.
> If others are not off topics - I am not too ! Hehe!



Mentioning Alicia Vikander could cause an earthquake [emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Mentioning Alicia Vikander could cause an earthquake [emoji23]



And why should that be...?


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> And why should that be...?



Cause she's his....


Ready...??
Ready????

..girlfriend..

gosh, this scary terrifying word. [emoji23]


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Well, according to one of those tumblr blogs that are always quoted here, they are secret lovers. And besides, MF did say he loves McAvoy--Hard!!


What tumblr blog was someone talking about earlier -- with stories of Michael's infidelities? I would ask directly but misinformed discussion about Van Gogh might come up in topic again. I am sorry I do not follow Michael closely enough to know about all these blogs everyone keeps referring to.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Cause she's his....
> 
> 
> Ready...??
> Ready????
> 
> ..girlfriend..
> 
> gosh, this scary terrifying word. [emoji23]



Yes indeed she is...and very close to Michael's heart. So seems appropriate to me that Alicia is included in his thread!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> What tumblr blog was someone talking about earlier -- with stories of Michael's infidelities? I would ask directly but misinformed discussion about Van Gogh might come up in topic again. I am sorry I do not follow Michael closely enough to know about all these blogs everyone keeps referring to.


There are many. Weinsteincouple, fassytea, and butterygossip which is a McAvoy/Fass combo. All are mentioned here in one way or another repeatedly, but oddly treated with disdain as well.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Mentioning Alicia Vikander could cause an earthquake [emoji23]



Don't care earthquake or tsunami - when submergence trailers / posters are out or qualifies to any film fest , we will talk here --  IF all the other posts about James'  movies deem on-topics. Next can discuss the location of the filming of TR - Gold Coast or South Africa ........


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes indeed she is...and very close to Michael's heart. So seems appropriate to me that Alicia is included in his thread!



I think everything related to Michael should be okay here. Alicia when she's related to him, James when he's related to him, etc.. But I know sometimes it's easy to loose track of things and loose the way and change topic.. It's conversation [emoji30]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Don't care earthquake or tsunami - when submergence trailers / posters are out or qualifies to any film fest , we will talk here --  IF all the other posts about James'  movies deem on-topics. Next can discuss the location of the filming of TR - Gold Coast or South Africa ........



Well I think South Africa, no good reason, just a hunch!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes indeed she is...and very close to Michael's heart. So seems appropriate to me that Alicia is included in his thread!



Not just "heart".......hehehe. All in , the more the merrier


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Don't care earthquake or tsunami - when submergence trailers / posters are out or qualifies to any film fest , we will talk here --  IF all the other posts about James'  movies deem on-topics. Next can discuss the location of the filming of TR - Gold Coast or South Africa ........



South Africa!


----------



## artemis09

The James discussion originated from someone mentioning how Michael's career may look similar to his depending on his movie's financial success. Consequently, a conversation emerged talking about a few of James's films. Apologies for going way off topic there, but it happens in any thread. I think everyone can relax now.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> South Africa!



.........we can go back to ....Snowman .....
*****Reserve my right to talk submergence then****


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Not just "heart".......hehehe. All in , the more the merrier



Haha yes Alicia is very close to more than Michael's heart, but better not elaborate....Some people cringe at the mention of loving romantic relationships...


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha yes Alicia is very close to more than Michael's heart, but better not elaborate....Some people cringe at the mention of loving romantic relationships...



Well reality can be tough.  

Btw


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha yes Alicia is very close to more than Michael's heart, but better not elaborate....Some people cringe at the mention of loving romantic relationships...



True - else go to R rated later. Lol
Go back to family friendly, he is close to his family ..........


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> .........we can go back to ....Snowman .....
> *****Reserve my right to talk submergence then****



Snowman is one of those movies I look forward the most! More than TAU, AC and Covenant actually!
I'm also very curious about Entering Hades.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> True - else go to R rated later. Lol
> Go back to family friendly, he is close to his family ..........



Of course he is


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Snowman is one of those movies I look forward the most! More than TAU, AC and Covenant actually!
> I'm also very curious about Entering Hades.



I prefer Snowman  than entering Hades . When is Michael going to brush up his German ?


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I prefer Snowman  than entering Hades . When is Michael going to brush up his German ?



He could go any time! 
The movie won't start before next year tho, he needs this break. He DESERVES IT. I don't know if I can call it a break: he has 3 movies to promote and another couple of roles to prepare for, but it's okay. I'm glad he's working, it's a tough industry.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He could go any time!
> The movie won't start before next year tho, he needs this break. He DESERVES IT. I don't know if I can call it a break: he has 3 movies to promote and another couple of roles to prepare for, but it's okay. I'm glad he's working, it's a tough industry.



He can't complain - he has way more holidays than many of us working in office ! 
While off, he still needs to remain very closely in this highly competitive industry. He can't disappear like that for 6 months . Good that he has to do promotion work , attending film fest during this period.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> He can't complain - he has way more holidays than many of us working in office !
> While off, he still needs to remain very closely in this highly competitive industry. He can't disappear like that for 6 months . Good that he has to do promotion work , attending film fest during this period.



I wouldn't survive without new pictures etc. [emoji30]

I'm curious about TAU trailer. People have different opinions on it. Is it going to be released before or straight after tiff, right? I hope so.


----------



## kashlo

He is so sexy


----------



## carmencrem

Found a long long but quite complete article about AC http://www.fromthegrapevine.com/art...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

+ these:


----------



## carmencrem

Ok I want the goats' milking in TLBO dvd extras and Michael doing this in AC's one: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And btw this is always beautiful.


----------



## carmencrem

I wish I could edit older posts and add new images instead of writing always new ones.. But for some reasons I can't add images when I edit posts.




And I also found this post:


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> I wish I could edit older posts and add new images instead of writing always new ones.. But for some reasons I can't add images when I edit posts.
> 
> View attachment 3444277
> 
> 
> And I also found this post:
> View attachment 3444288
> View attachment 3444289



Awww, that's wonderful for him to do that.  I think he's got a big heart and does stuff like this but doesn't showboat it or expect a bunch of applause.  Which makes it even more admirable.

And the rave reviews for TLBO keep rolling in...Awesome!


----------



## Esizzle

*Kristen Stewart Calls Relationship with Robert Pattinson a “Product”*
The actress tells _T Magazine_ that it was “gross” to have her relationship with her former boyfriend turned into a commodity.
BY 

HILARY WEAVER
AUGUST 17, 2016 2:36 PM
By Julian Makey/REX/Shutterstock.

This summer, the public has gotten better acquainted with Kristen Stewart —namely, her personal life. The 26-year-old actress has been very up front about the fact that she’s found love with visual-effects producer Alicia Cargile. It’s been a while since we’ve heard much about her past with _Twilight_ co-starRobert Pattinson, with whom she broke up in 2013, but during in a new interview with _T Magazine,_ Stewart brought up her time with Pattinson—and the highly capitalized commodity that was their relationship.

“People wanted me and Rob to be together so badly that our relationship was made into a product,” she told the magazine. “It wasn’t real life anymore.”

She went on to say that that the media attention was “gross” to her. ”I don’t want to become a part of a story for entertainment value,” Stewart added. The couple dealt with an extreme amount of attention, particularly when Stewart’s cheating on Pattinson—and subsequent public apology—became a closely watched news item.

The experience made Stewart closely guarded when it comes to revealing details about herself. Nevertheless, the Stewart who spoke to _T_ was much more open than the one the public saw while she was with Pattinson. “I would never talk about any of my relationships before, but once I started dating girls it seemed like there was an opportunity to represent something really positive,” Stewart explained about her new perspective on discussing private matters.

She scrolls through her private Instagram account in front of the interviewer, pointing out pictures of herself with Cargile. The couple exists mostly out of the spotlight; the complete opposite of “Robsten.” Kristen Stewart is no longer one-half of a product being peddled by the media, and she’s much happier. “I’m not sad anymore. I’m not saturated anymore. I’ve been dropped back into everyone else’s reality and now I can live again.’

------
Interesting article. I wonder if Michael and Alicia feel this way too after all the promotion for TLBO has been based on selling it as the movie where they fell in love and how movie produced a real life romance yada yada yada. Their relationship was definitely used as a product and will be continued to be used to promote the movie in the coming days


----------



## Flatsy

> Interesting article. I wonder if Michael and Alicia feel this way too after all the promotion for TLBO has been based on selling it as the movie where they fell in love and how movie produced a real life romance yada yada yada. Their relationship was definitely used as a product and will be continued to be used to promote the movie in the coming days


Michael and Alicia did a long weekend of promotion for an art film, which did not raise their profiles in any way.

Kristen Stewart and Robert Pattison did four years of saturation promotion for one of the biggest movie franchises in all time, going from complete unknowns to the objects of obsession for a whole legion of fans.

The two situations are not comparable in any way.


----------



## kashlo

I'll get the popcorn.


----------



## Esizzle

Flatsy said:


> Michael and Alicia did a long weekend of promotion for an art film, which did not raise their profiles in any way.
> 
> Kristen Stewart and Robert Pattison did four years of saturation promotion for one of the biggest movie franchises in all time, going from complete unknowns to the objects of obsession for a whole legion of fans.
> 
> The two situations are not comparable in any way.


Using a relationship as a story for entertainment and promotional value -- comparable. I was not talking about their celebrity profiles.


----------



## Just Askin

I don't understand what the issue is. Michael  promoting his next release with his co-star, who also happens to be his girlfriend. Is there some rule book they didn't follow ?


----------



## BadAzzBish

Just Askin said:


> I don't understand what the issue is. Michael  promoting his next release with his co-star, who also happens to be his girlfriend. Is there some rule book they didn't follow ?


Nope. And just like other co-star relationships, I'm sure it will run its course and they will break-up.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I wish I could edit older posts and add new images instead of writing always new ones.. But for some reasons I can't add images when I edit posts.
> 
> View attachment 3444277
> 
> 
> And I also found this post:
> View attachment 3444288
> View attachment 3444289



Yes - I found that few weeks back. You can't edit image using the edit function


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I don't understand what the issue is. Michael  promoting his next release with his co-star, who also happens to be his girlfriend. Is there some rule book they didn't follow ?



They are like any other normal couples. 

During Alicia's Bourne promotion in Beijing, some fans gave her the TLBO poster to sign and requested her to convey the message to Michael - "please come to China" and she replied ok. So fans are actually having fun meeting the other half of a couple. ***seethe signature on the poster ***


----------



## Selayang430

The person who did this snapshot .......


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The person who did this snapshot .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444597



Hahah it looks like he's throwing the baby far away... Ahahahah [emoji23][emoji33]


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> Michael and Alicia did a long weekend of promotion for an art film, which did not raise their profiles in any way.
> 
> Kristen Stewart and Robert Pattison did four years of saturation promotion for one of the biggest movie franchises in all time, going from complete unknowns to the objects of obsession for a whole legion of fans.
> 
> The two situations are not comparable in any way.



No words for that... And what has Pattinson to do with fassbender, then? It's off topic again, it's nothing different from the Brie Larson's tweet posted few days ago, who got removed cos it started a "war" here. 

I won't even comment the article and compare the situations. [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Awww, that's wonderful for him to do that.  I think he's got a big heart and does stuff like this but doesn't showboat it or expect a bunch of applause.  Which makes it even more admirable.
> 
> And the rave reviews for TLBO keep rolling in...Awesome!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> No words for that... And what has Pattinson to do with fassbender, then? It's off topic again, it's nothing different from the Brie Larson's tweet posted few days ago, who got removed cos it started a "war" here.
> 
> I won't even comment the article and compare the situations. [emoji23]


Difference is I believe everyone is entitled to their own opinion so I don't  jump on someone just because their opinions differ to mine.


----------



## Just Askin

BadAzzBish said:


> Nope. And just like other co-star relationships, I'm sure it will run its course and they will break-up.


Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Difference is I believe everyone is entitled to their own opinion so I don't  jump on someone just because their opinions differ to mine.



Yeah, I mean, it shouldn't be treated in a different way by mods, to be fair. Pattinson has nothing to do with fassbender, as Brie Larson had nothing to do with him, right? Some posters felt offended by her tweet being posted here, well, I think some others may feel "pissed" seeing an article which has 0 to do with fassbender -nothing, without even mentioning him!- posted here.
I can't see connections between different people who never met/work together. It's 100% off topic IMO. I know it doesn't reguard Alicia Vikander or now there'd be a earthquake, but it's off topic, anyway. And I find it difficult to catch up with a Fassbender's conversation if we are in Pattinson's thread, right?
Larson's tweet for deleted, well, to be fair that post about Pattinson is not in the right thread here. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji57][emoji1]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Yeah, I mean, it shouldn't be treated in a different way by mods, to be fair. Pattinson has nothing to do with fassbender, as Brie Larson had nothing to do with him, right? Some posters felt offended by her tweet being posted here, well, I think some others may feel "pissed" seeing an article which has 0 to do with fassbender -nothing, without even mentioning him!- posted here.
> I can't see connections between different people who never met/work together. It's 100% off topic IMO. I know it doesn't reguard Alicia Vikander or now there'd be a earthquake, but it's off topic, anyway. And I find it difficult to catch up with a Fassbender's conversation if we are in Pattinson's thread, right?
> Larson's tweet for deleted, well, to be fair that post about Pattinson is not in the right thread here. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


Well it would be relevant if it had a valid comparison to make but it doesn't. They never said (P&S) anything about a fake relationship. They said the relationship got so it didn't feel like it was just between them anymore. On the other hand Michael and Alicia's relationship is being deemed 'fake' by Michael's fans who can't stand him being with someone who doesn't fit their criteria (hey Michael's not their bloke anymore).


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Well it would be relevant if it had a valid comparison to make but it doesn't. They never said (P&S) anything about a fake relationship. They said the relationship got so it didn't feel like it was just between them anymore. On the other hand Michael and Alicia's relationship is being deemed 'fake' by Michael's fans who can't stand him being with someone *who doesn't fit their criteria (hey Michael's not their bloke anymore)*.



What exactly is that supposed to mean?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Well it would be relevant if it had a valid comparison to make but it doesn't. They never said (P&S) anything about a fake relationship. They said the relationship got so it didn't feel like it was just between them anymore. On the other hand Michael and Alicia's relationship is being deemed 'fake' by Michael's fans who can't stand him being with someone who doesn't fit their criteria (hey Michael's not their bloke anymore).



1st they never said about a fake relationship, I noticed it too reading the article: they said at a certain point it didn't feel real anymore cos they were so "shipped" by the immense amount of Twilight fans they didn't want to "disappoint" anyone (which is extremely sad for them!) and so kept being together after years even when there wasn't love/attraction between them anymore just to please the fans of the saga.

2nd yeah "your internet boyfriend is not your real boyfriend" said an article from the Times few days ago... [emoji847] *hello*

3rd I still don't understand what this stuff about Robsten has to do with Michael and Alicia: they're just one of the many couples who are dating because they met on the set of a movie. It's like meeting at your workplace (office, school... You know): they're actors so they met there. Michael had at least other 2 girlfriends met on set years ago, Alicia is the third, it's a common thing. This has nothing to do with Robsten, they're not forced to be together, nobody's forcing them. They've promoted this movie for a week, not for 10 years or whatever: it's a normal movie, like all the other thousands of movies in which costars happened to fall in love. It happened before, it will happen again. No big deal. It's one of the most common things. There's nothing to discuss, really.

It was just an off topic article posted in the wrong thread IMO. [emoji18] no big deal, again


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> What exactly is that supposed to mean?


What word or words are you having trouble with?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Maybe, maybe not.



Michael and Alicia met each other properly at work and fell for each other. Not sure of the exact percentages but a very large number of couples meet their partner at work - nothing out of the ordinary about it. Of these relationships some last briefly, some a lifetime, there's no hard and fast rule, although clearly there are some people desperate for them to split, can't imagine why? They look very well suited and very happy together, Alicia makes him happy so why would anyone want to deprive him of her?

Nobody knows what the future holds and even the strongest looking relationships can run their course....who would have anticipated James and Anne Marie divorcing a year ago? They were always held up as the model couple who looked so happy together....and with a young child to consider. Such breaks up are sad but they happen and life goes on. The same could happen to Michael and Alicia, who knows?  Or they could last a lifetime like Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward. Either way there's no doubting their feelings for each other run very deep after 2 years together which must bode well for the future, as does meeting and falling in love at the right time in their lives....it's often said its not just a matter of meeting the right person but also meeting them at the right time in your life for the happy ever after!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well it would be relevant if it had a valid comparison to make but it doesn't. They never said (P&S) anything about a fake relationship. They said the relationship got so it didn't feel like it was just between them anymore. On the other hand Michael and Alicia's relationship is being deemed 'fake' by Michael's fans who can't stand him being with someone who doesn't fit their criteria (hey Michael's not their bloke anymore).



This 100% [emoji106]

And the "fake" relationship claims are interminably ludicrous and don't stand up to even the most superficial scrutiny. Aside from fans of each most people still have no idea they are real life partners, and that's because they keep their private life private and live low key well away from Hollyweird. And after many years working in the industry they are older and wiser than Pattinson and Stewart which always helps!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia met each other properly at work and fell for each other. Not sure of the exact percentages but a very large number of couples meet their partner at work - nothing out of the ordinary about it. Of these relationships some last briefly, some a lifetime, there's no hard and fast rule, although clearly there are some people desperate for them to split, can't imagine why? They look very well suited and very happy together, Alicia makes him happy so why would anyone want to deprive him of her?
> 
> Nobody knows what the future holds and even the strongest looking relationships can run their course....who would have anticipated James and Anne Marie divorcing a year ago? They were always held up as the model couple who looked so happy together....and with a young child to consider. Such breaks up are sad but they happen and life goes on. The same could happen to Michael and Alicia, who knows?  Or they could last a lifetime like Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward. Either way there's no doubting their feelings for each other run very deep after 2 years together which must bode well for the future, as does meeting and falling in love at the right time in their lives....it's often said its not just a matter of meeting the right person but also meeting them at the right time in your life for the happy ever after!


I couldn't agree more...well said that man..


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia met each other properly at work and fell for each other. Not sure of the exact percentages but a very large number of couples meet their partner at work - nothing out of the ordinary about it. Of these relationships some last briefly, some a lifetime, there's no hard and fast rule, although clearly there are some people desperate for them to split, can't imagine why? They look very well suited and very happy together, Alicia makes him happy so why would anyone want to deprive him of her?
> 
> Nobody knows what the future holds and even the strongest looking relationships can run their course....who would have anticipated James and Anne Marie divorcing a year ago? They were always held up as the model couple who looked so happy together....and with a young child to consider. Such breaks up are sad but they happen and life goes on. The same could happen to Michael and Alicia, who knows?  Or they could last a lifetime like Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward. Either way there's no doubting their feelings for each other run very deep after 2 years together which must bode well for the future, as does meeting and falling in love at the right time in their lives....it's often said its not just a matter of meeting the right person but also meeting them at the right time in your life for the happy ever after!



This post. [emoji1316]

Btw it's not only a matter of meeting the right person, but meeting him/her at the right time in your life. I agree again. I often met the "right" person in the "wrong time" of my (or his) life and there was nothing to do, just hoping. [emoji30]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I couldn't agree more...well said that man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444631


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Well it would be relevant if it had a valid comparison to make but it doesn't. They never said (P&S) anything about a fake relationship. They said the relationship got so it didn't feel like it was just between them anymore. On the other hand Michael and Alicia's relationship is being deemed 'fake' by Michael's fans who can't stand him being with someone who doesn't fit their criteria (hey Michael's not their bloke anymore).


I have never seen anything resembling that bloke or criteria comment on this thread. So where are the receipts, because I am confused. And if it came from somewhere else, it should stay there. I am an individual and should be treated as such.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Really.....I simply can't believe anyone posting regularly on this thread has never seen posts here claiming Michael and Alicia's relationship is fake...and snarky comments about Alicia implying she's not right for him....


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Really.....I simply can't believe anyone posting regularly on this thread has never seen posts here claiming Michael and Alicia's relationship is fake...and snarky comments about Alicia implying she's not right for him....


As I stated before, I have never heard about any criteria or that he was not their bloke anymore based on this "criteria" that I have never heard about. That is the subject. Receipts?


----------



## pearlyqueen

If you want "receipts" you can spend your own time going back over this thread since Easter 2015. I'm not wasting my time doing it.


----------



## Just Askin

Just checking to see if my comments are being translated into a language other than English before being eventually posted here. Seeing as I, unfortunately, only speak English that would at least explain the confusion.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> If you want "receipts" you can spend your own time going back over this thread since Easter 2015. I'm not wasting my time doing it.


How do I produce receipts for my own comments? Why do some people assume I am always talking to them personally? There's a big world out there people.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Just checking to see if my comments are being translated into a language other than English before being eventually posted here. Seeing as I, unfortunately, only speak English that would at least explain the confusion.



Loool, I know that feeling!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> How do I produce receipts for my own comments? Why do some people assume I am always talking to them personally? There's a big world out there people.



Reading between the lines (!) I think you are being challenged as one poster here claims never to have read on PF that Alicia doesn't meet certain criteria set by certain fans of Michael that make her suitable as his partner....And I think (not entirely sure) the same poster is casting doubt over posters on PF deeming their relationship fake. Thus the demand for "receipts" (American slang for proof) of posts on PF that provide evidence. However, as the knives were out for Alicia from certain posters since April last year (NY kissing pics swiftly followed by Cannes) I have no intention of trawling back over this thread to provide the "receipts" demanded. I'm sure this poster can do that herself if she is so inclined.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> How do I produce receipts for my own comments? Why do some people assume I am always talking to them personally? There's a big world out there people.


It was stated Michael's fans.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Reading between the lines (!) I think you are being challenged as one poster here claims never to have read on PF that Alicia doesn't meet certain criteria set by certain fans of Michael that make her suitable as his partner....And I think (not entirely sure) the same poster is casting doubt over posters on PF deeming their relationship fake. Thus the demand for "receipts" (American slang for proof) of posts on PF that provide evidence. However, as the knives were out for Alicia from certain posters since April last year (NY kissing pics swiftly followed by Cannes) I have no intention of trawling back over this thread to provide the "receipts" demanded. I'm sure this poster can do that herself if she is so inclined.


I am not being challenged by anyone. I asked to see the receipts or yes, proof, of this "criteria".
FYI, we don't use bloke here. Is that British slang for man or friend?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> I am not being challenged by anyone. I asked to see proof of this "criteria".



No.....if you read my post properly you will note that I made reference to YOU challenging Just Askin's post..... And once again, if you want these "receipts" all you have to do is spend your own time going back to April 2015 on this thread.


----------



## Just Askin

Some of Michael's fans have made it quite clear that they do not think Alicia is the right woman for him. Some fans act in a way that suggests the only woman he should be with is them i.e there bloke.  Some of us are just happy he is happy. I'm sure some fans believe he is not happy, their prerogative. Is this receipt business some sort of new trend?  Do I need to show receipts for my thoughts too...?


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> No.....if you read my post properly you will note that I made reference to YOU challenging Just Askin's post..... And once again, if you want these "receipts" all you have to do is spend your own time going back to April 2015 on this thread.


I don't believe there was ever a post that stated a "criteria" on this thread as I said before. I am comfortable with that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> I don't believe there was ever a post that stated a "criteria" on this thread as I said before. I am comfortable with that.



Well that's all good and dandy then. However many of us are aware of these type of posts here on PF in this thread.


----------



## Just Askin

Is the word criteria trade marked or something? What are you on about?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Some of Michael's fans have made it quite clear that they do not think Alicia is the right woman for him. Some fans act in a way that suggests the only woman he should be with is them i.e there bloke.  Some of us are just happy he is happy. I'm sure some fans believe he is not happy, their prerogative. Is this receipt business some sort of new trend?  Do I need to show receipts for my thoughts too...?



I wish the "receipt" business was extended to the silly "theories" about Michael and Alicia some people like to indulge in!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Is the word criteria trade marked or something? What are you on about?



Weird huh? Maybe criteria is only criteria IF the word "criteria" precedes the criteria itself?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> I am not being challenged by anyone. I asked to see the receipts or yes, proof, of this "criteria".
> FYI, we don't use bloke here. Is that British slang for man or friend?



What do you mean "here"? On PF? In the USA?

For clarification the word bloke is frequently used here in the UK to mean a man, usually a down to earth, regular kind of man. I'm sure Michael has probably used the term over the years...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I wish the "receipt" business was extended to the silly "theories" about Michael and Alicia some people like to indulge in!


How can you like someone but wish so hard for them to fail?  How can you admire someone you believe to be an out and out liar?  What respect can you show a person who is weak willed enough to be pushed into a false relationship, dragging their friends and family along for the ride?  It baffles me, it truly does.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Weird huh? Maybe criteria is only criteria IF the word "criteria" precedes the criteria itself?


I don't think I can afford the licensing fee for using the word "criteria", right now. Maybe I could set up one of those 'give me your money' fund things.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> How can you like someone but wish so hard for them to fail?  How can you admire someone you believe to be an out and out liar?  What respect can you show a person who is weak willed enough to be pushed into a false relationship, dragging their friends and family along for the ride?  It baffles me, it truly does.



You and me both!! 

And to promote the concept that this man has had a complete change of personality and eschewed all his values in order to accommodate these "theories"....


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/accesstheanimus/status/766968343400034306 video introduced by Michael for AC! [emoji18]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> What do you mean "here"? On PF? In the USA?
> 
> For clarification the word bloke is frequently used here in the UK to mean a man, usually a down to earth, regular kind of man. I'm sure Michael has probably used the term over the years...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloke


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> What word or words are you having trouble with?



What exactly is this criteria and who has talked about it? And what do you mean by Michael isn't their bloke anymore? When did he ever 'belong' to any of his fans? I haven't seen anyone on here (at least since I became familiar with this site) imply that Michael should be with them. Unless they were joking. I haven't even seen anyone on tumblr say or imply something that ridiculous. 

Saying Michael may be a part of a fake relationship doesn't mean you don't respect him. I respect his talent, his work ethic, his personality and he seems to be a great guy. I just think he may have lost his way a little. And hey if his relationship is genuine then good for him and I hope he is happy. It just doesn't seem that way to him. And also, it possible for a genuine couple to milk their relationship for all it's worth to get more publicity.

We will never convince each other no matter how much each side tries but you people need to get it through your heads that just because some of his fans disagree with certain aspects of his current life doesn't mean they don't respect or like him.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> What exactly is this criteria and who has talked about it? And what do you mean by Michael isn't their bloke anymore? When did he ever 'belong' to any of his fans?


Just read through all the new posts. Um when did I ever say their relationship was fake? I was wondering out loud how Michael reacts to his personal life being used to promote the movie when he has stated in the past how he wants to keep his professional life separate from his personal life. Kristen stewart also talks about the media and fan circus around her relationship which is happening to Michael in a much lesser extent. No where did I say or imply their relationship is fake. And yeah whats the bloke thing? I have seen it being mentioned before too. Slight criticism of anything related to Alicia will bring out the "Michael isnt your boyfriend". Um yes no kidding! LOL
Do you find it interesting that fans who worship this relationship are the ones who keep bringing up the fact Michael and Alicia are "not fake". Who are they trying to convince? others or themselves? LOL


----------



## carmencrem

It's impossible to avoid this kind of publicity, everybody knows they're dating and they're nothing less than two pretty famous actors atm. They're not revealing personal details in interviews, and nobody asked them about any personal detail either... They asked them about chemistry etc, nothing more... And personally I'm not trying to convince anyone, most of all not myself. I don't think I've never discussed the nature of their relationship since I don't have any doubt about it and I have no reason to discuss it. No problems for me.  I was just stating the article about Kristen Stewart IMO was off-topic and I couldn't find any connection between her + Pattinson and Fassbender + Vikander.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> What exactly is this criteria and who has talked about it? And what do you mean by Michael isn't their bloke anymore? When did he ever 'belong' to any of his fans? I haven't seen anyone on here (at least since I became familiar with this site) imply that Michael should be with them. Unless they were joking. I haven't even seen anyone on tumblr say or imply something that ridiculous.
> 
> Saying Michael may be a part of a fake relationship doesn't mean you don't respect him. I respect his talent, his work ethic, his personality and he seems to be a great guy. I just think he may have lost his way a little. And hey if his relationship is genuine then good for him and I hope he is happy. It just doesn't seem that way to him. And also, it possible for a genuine couple to milk their relationship for all it's worth to get more publicity.
> 
> We will never convince each other no matter how much each side tries but you people need to get it through your heads that just because some of his fans disagree with certain aspects of his current life doesn't mean they don't respect or like him.


So you did understand what I wrote then ? Cool


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Just read through all the new posts. Um when did I ever say their relationship was fake? I was wondering out loud how Michael reacts to his personal life being used to promote the movie when he has stated in the past how he wants to keep his professional life separate from his personal life. Kristen stewart also talks about the media and fan circus around her relationship which is happening to Michael in a much lesser extent. No where did I say or imply their relationship is fake. And yeah whats the bloke thing? I have seen it being mentioned before too. Slight criticism of anything related to Alicia will bring out the "Michael isnt your boyfriend". Um yes no kidding! LOL
> Do you find it interesting that fans who worship this relationship are the ones who keep bringing up the fact Michael and also are "not fake". Who are they trying to convince? others or themselves? LOL



I know. All your post was talking about was relationships being used for publicity in Hollywood which has been quite evident in the TLBO promotion. And for some reason Michael and Alicia are put on this pedestal where they aren't even the slightest bit interested in publicity or BO success. Because you know, why would they be? They are just ACTORS after all!  It isn't like their profession relies on these two things. 

It is possible to be a fan of someone without idealising them.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> So you did understand what I wrote then ? Cool



Unfortunately you don't seem to have understood what I wrote. But what can you do right? You can explain things to people but you can't understand it for them. 

I'm still wondering who exactly has talked about this criteria that all of Michael's gfs apparently have to fit or every implied that Michael belonged to them? You must have seen it to make a comment on it.


----------



## Flatsy

Michael and Alicia did a few days of promotion for a movie.  The vast majority of people probably aren't even aware of it.  They told a few nice anecdotes about filming the movie, said a few complimentary things about each other, and sat next to each other for a few joint interviews.  We know virtually nothing more about their relationship than we did before.  That is in no way "selling their relationship" except to a few wacked-out stans.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> Michael and Alicia did a few days of promotion for a movie.  The vast majority of people probably aren't even aware of it.  They told a few nice anecdotes about filming the movie, said a few complimentary things about each other, and sat next to each other for a few joint interviews.  We know virtually nothing more about their relationship than we did before.  That is in no way "selling their relationship" except to a few wacked-out stans.



I keep seeing tons of tweets of people asking if they are single and being surprised when they realise they're a couple.. So, if this is selling a relationship....... They're not doing it good [emoji23]

Ah and btw there wouldn't be nothing "bad" in using a bit of their real life's love to promote a movie, it'd be normal.. 

Btw I look forward to see the full interview of them talking about their opinion on protecting private moments etc (there's a very little clip on YouTube). 
No way to enter in their private life and I think it's better this way, I wouldn't like seeing them posting tons of selfies together on instagram.. I mean, I would surely like it but it would be so odd from them. Who knows.. [emoji23] 
Nope, I don't think it's going to happen.. Like.. Never... Well I can survive


----------



## Just Askin

Wow . Ok so bloke is a word used instead of the word man. That simple. Excuse me for using common English/Irish words but I'm English/Irish ... and possibly a bit common.....life is so complicated sometimes.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Just read through all the new posts. Um when did I ever say their relationship was fake? I was wondering out loud how Michael reacts to his personal life being used to promote the movie when he has stated in the past how he wants to keep his professional life separate from his personal life. Kristen stewart also talks about the media and fan circus around her relationship which is happening to Michael in a much lesser extent. No where did I say or imply their relationship is fake. And yeah whats the bloke thing? I have seen it being mentioned before too. Slight criticism of anything related to Alicia will bring out the "Michael isnt your boyfriend". Um yes no kidding! LOL
> Do you find it interesting that fans who worship this relationship are the ones who keep bringing up the fact Michael and Alicia are "not fake". Who are they trying to convince? others or themselves? LOL


So why did you have such an issue with the tweet I posted the other day that was basically doing the same thing but from a different stand point?


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Wow . Ok so bloke is a word used instead of the word man. That simple. Excuse me for using common English/Irish words but I'm English/Irish ... and possibly a bit common.....life is so complicated sometimes.



She is talking about the bloke comment, not the word itself. That simple.


----------



## carmencrem

just found this on Instagram -I know it's pretty old, I've seen it tons of times-, my friend here next to me just told me "oh cool... Orlando Bloom!".

End of the story. 
[emoji847][emoji1]


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> So why did you have such an issue with the tweet I posted the other day that was basically doing the same thing but from a different stand point?


I am not aware of anyone harassing Michael on twitter or social media other than unsavory and untrue allegations that prop up from time to time. Your post implied how Alicia is being bashed for being Michael's girlfriend. That is Alicia's issue and could have been taken up on her page if you are so concerned about Michael's fan's speaking unfavorably of her online. 
With my article, I was only trying to reference to Michael's views and thought process. Could care less about if Alicia wants to keep her private life private or not.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Unfortunately you don't seem to have understood what I wrote. But what can you do right? You can explain things to people but you can't understand it for them.
> 
> I'm still wondering who exactly has talked about this criteria that all of Michael's gfs apparently have to fit or every implied that Michael belonged to them? You must have seen it to make a comment on it.


Why must I have seen it ? Am I not capable of coming to my own conclusions? I'm bored now,bye.


----------



## carmencrem

There are many untrue and unsavoury things said about Michael on social media... But it's social media. I mean, I'm not very interested in what happens in some personal blogs nor in other people's opinions/stories/fanfics/whatever. 
Everybody has his own way to be fan of someone and everybody's free to think what he/she wants to believe as long as he/she is respectful of people.
I obviously find pathetic how some people waste their life writing bs on some blogs but hey, I'm not so concerned, it's not me! Their business. I'm sorry if they are that unhappy they need to make up stories about actors all day long to fill their personal emptiness but again, it's their life, not mine. I don't interact with them and I'm not interested in their opinions...


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Why must I have seen it ? Am I not capable of coming to my own conclusions? I'm bored now,bye.



What? So you are just making stuff up and assuming things now?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I am not aware of anyone harassing Michael on twitter or social media other than unsavory and untrue allegations that prop up from time to time. Your post implied how Alicia is being bashed for being Michael's girlfriend. That is Alicia's issue and could have been taken up on her page if you are so concerned about Michael's fan's speaking unfavorably of her online.
> With my article, I was only trying to reference to Michael's views and thought process. Could care less about if Alicia wants to keep her private life private or not.


If she is his girlfriend and being bashed for that reason then it stands to reason it concerns him. I think his partners welfare is probably pretty high on his agenda , seeing as he is such a decent bloke after all. Mentioning his girlfriend's name is way more appropriate than mentioning totally unrelated people, don't you think?


----------



## Just Askin

Am I going nuts or are we not human and so capable of free thinking ? Are we only allowed to quote facts? They would make the movie business defunct in days!


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> With my article, I was only trying to reference to Michael's views and thought process.


I'd be careful cos not everyone agrees with thinking for yourself. Trying to second guess Michael's thought process may offend.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> What? So you are just making stuff up and assuming things now?


Most likely yes. Thinking that people who do not worship the holy union of Michael with his current girlfriend are "jealous that she stole the boyfriend" sounds like a made up thing to me. And quite hilarious too. I think that is the top "reason" given out if someone so much as disagrees with anything related to Alicia. Its my favorite! There are more hilarious "reasons" too but cant think of them at the moment.


----------



## Just Askin

How about some posts about Michael and not about members. That would be a nice change.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> How about some posts about Michael and not about members. That would be a nice change.



I've almost given up. 
I'd be SO COOL! [emoji30]


----------



## kashlo

Feel free to make a post about Michael.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Feel free to make a post about Michael.


Thanks for your permission. I feel so good about myself now.


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Most likely yes. Thinking that people who do not worship the holy union of Michael with his current girlfriend are "jealous that she stole the boyfriend" sounds like a made up thing to me. And quite hilarious too. I think that is the top "reason" given out if someone so much as disagrees with anything related to Alicia. Its my favorite! There are more hilarious "reasons" too but cant think of them at the moment.



It is because some people live through Alicia, it is very easy to get overly defensive as they are so emotionally invested in the relationship. Hey it's not a crime to live through someone, it is an expected part of all fanbases. I just wish people who disagreed didn't get attacked with rude and immature comments that completely miss the point of the original post.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> It is because some people live through Alicia, it is very easy to get overly defensive as they are so emotionally invested in the relationship. Hey it's not a crime to live through someone, it is an expected part of all fanbases. I just wish people who disagreed didn't get attacked with rude comments that completely miss the point of the original post.


Totally agree.


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Totally agree.



Great to see you catching on


----------



## Just Askin

I love these pictures of Michael.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Great to see you catching on


Your a great teacher. Thank you.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3444895
> View attachment 3444896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these pictures of Michael.



Same here. I love to see him in love or just with his girlfriend. These things make me weak. Wait... Not that I wouldn't love to be her. [emoji57][emoji23][emoji85][emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Btw today my mate here with me is not feeling well: now she thought this was Jamie Dornan. 
It's enough for today! 
Lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol does anyone even remember the original post?


----------



## kashlo

Yes


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> lol does anyone even remember the original post?


..er...erm..er.........


----------



## jcsepjj

Kashlo and Esizzle please feel free to contribute to this thread when the topic is Michael and his career as well, and not just when the discussion is about his relationship. I think I can speak for at least a few other posters when I say that it comes across as you only being here to trash his girlfriend. I think that's the reason for people acting defensive. Most of us are here because we like Michael, it's only natural to want to protect him and the people that he loves.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Uff, really this thread is tiring. I am not a native english speaker and such subtleties and innuendos are exhausting... I am a Michael fan and I´d like he be happy, with o without Alicia, and working in interesting projects like until now. 
Today between basket games and gimnastics, he appeared in my tv  as Erik Leshnerr in DOFP, and made me remember why I love him...(he´s delicious) I´ll see Light between oceans although is not my favorite genre (I hate movies that make me cry), but I´ll go with my mom.  
But the good side of be fan of a workolic (it says so???) is there are so many films coming...The Snowman, Prometheus, TAU, AC 

Sorry if mi english is so, so...


----------



## kashlo

jcsepjj said:


> Kashlo and Esizzle please feel free to contribute to this thread when the topic is Michael and his career as well, and not just when the discussion is about his relationship. I think I can speak for at least a few other posters when I say that it comes across as you only being here to trash his girlfriend. I think that's the reason for people acting defensive. Most of us are here because we like Michael, it's only natural to want to protect him and the people that he loves.



I talk about Michael and his films in PMs with people who are respectful and seem genuinely interested in his films. And please tell me, where exactly did I trash his gf?


----------



## Esizzle

jcsepjj said:


> Kashlo and Esizzle please feel free to contribute to this thread when the topic is Michael and his career as well, and not just when the discussion is about his relationship. I think I can speak for at least a few other posters when I say that it comes across as you only being here to trash his girlfriend. I think that's the reason for people acting defensive. Most of us are here because we like Michael, it's only natural to want to protect him and the people that he loves.


I will contribute to the thread whenever I feel like. When did I ever trash his girlfriend? Some examples would be great or you may want to remove that untrue part from your post.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> I talk about Michael and his films in PMs with people who are respectful and seem genuinely interested in his films. And please tell me, where exactly did I trash his gf?


I just asked the same exact question. I have a feeling we will be waiting for a while for examples..as there are none.


----------



## Esizzle

lunadeagosto said:


> Uff, really this thread is tiring. I am not a native english speaker and such subtleties and innuendos are exhausting... I am a Michael fan and I´d like he be happy, with o without Alicia, and working in interesting projects like until now.
> Today between basket games and gimnastics, he appeared in my tv  as Erik Leshnerr in DOFP, and made me remember why I love him...(he´s delicious) I´ll see Light between oceans although is not my favorite genre (I hate movies that make me cry), but I´ll go with my mom.
> But the good side of be fan of a workolic (it says so???) is there are so many films coming...The Snowman, Prometheus, TAU, AC
> 
> Sorry if mi english is so, so...


I keep forgetting about Prometheus since it is over a year away! I am looking forward to the story line and how it ties in with the originals. My hopes are high for TAU and the snowman as well


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> I just asked the same exact question. I have a feeling we will be waiting for a while for examples..as there are none.



That problem is any criticism is taken as an attack. And some people don't seem to understand that just because you are a fan of someone it doesn't mean you also have to be a fan or even like other people in his life.


----------



## jcsepjj

I never said either of you did, but it comes across as the reason for you being here. Surely you understand that?


----------



## kashlo

jcsepjj said:


> I never said either of you did, but it comes across as the reason for you being here. Surely you understand that?



You also only seem to post when there is a lot of drama, does that mean you are only here to trash people?

And how can it come across that way when we barely even mentioned her?


----------



## jcsepjj

kashlo said:


> If you really care that much make posts about Michael. You also only seem to post when there is a lot of drama does that mean you are only here to trash people?
> 
> And how can it come across that way when we barely even mention her?



Listen, I am not getting dragged into this high school drama you've got going on, it will only end up with four pages of us going back and forth making neither of us any wiser or happier. It was simply a friendly suggestion since you were previously talking about people acting defensively. Do with it what you will.


----------



## kashlo

jcsepjj said:


> Listen, I am not getting dragged into this high school drama you've got going on, it will only end up with four pages of us going back and forth making neither of us any wiser or happier. It was simply a friendly suggestion since you were previously talking about people acting defensively. Do with it what you will.



I really don't think you should feel entitled to tell other posters how to participate in this forum unless it is breaking the rules. What people do on here is up to them. And I disagree with you on why people act defensive. Or at least I don't what you said if the full picture.


----------



## jcsepjj

kashlo said:


> I really don't think you should feel entitled to tell other posters how to participate in this forum unless it is breaking the rules. What people do on here is up to them.



I completely agree, which is why I wrote "please feel free"


----------



## kashlo

jcsepjj said:


> I completely agree, which is why I wrote "please feel free"



I'm sorry, so many comments on here reek with condescension that I read your comment that way too. Thanks for the "friendly suggestion" but I am ok 
And it would be a good idea to may be examine your own biases. Many of you are ardent AV fans (you in particular) and that is fine but you have to get it through your heads that we don't have to also like her. And just because we may criticise Michael with things related to her it doesn't mean we are trashing her.

Also, I can understand you not wanting to get involved in high school drama. You must be exhausted by how much you used to do that before.


----------



## gingerglory

artemis09 said:


> The James discussion originated from someone mentioning how Michael's career may look similar to his depending on his movie's financial success. Consequently, a conversation emerged talking about a few of James's films. Apologies for going way off topic there, but it happens in any thread. I think everyone can relax now.



It's kind of interesting to see how people commenting on James' recent career and comparing with the comments about Michael's and predicting the future of Michael career trajectory, I feel people go very easy on James but too hard on Michael. I don't know why. James career now is not as good as Michael's, yet people are more worried about Michael's. I guess maybe it's like "you care more so you are worried more" that sort of thing?


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> It's kind of interesting to see how people commenting on James' recent career and comparing with the comments about Michael's and predicting the future of Michael career trajectory, I feel people go very easy on James but too hard on Michael. I don't know why. James career now is not as good as Michael's, yet people are more worried about Michael's. I guess maybe it's like "you care more so you are worried more" that sort of thing?



Yeah it's weird when you consider how much more successful Michael's career is compared to James career right now! I'm not convinced about the care factor, I have my own thoughts on why there are negative projections from some quarters but I don't share the concerns at all. I'm sure Michael is very happy with where his life and career are right now [emoji3]


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> I wish I could edit older posts and add new images instead of writing always new ones.. But for some reasons I can't add images when I edit posts.
> 
> View attachment 3444277
> 
> 
> And I also found this post:
> View attachment 3444288
> View attachment 3444289


Always loved he is doing charity work with low-key.


----------



## carmencrem

Watching a football match on tv.. Germany VS Brazil.
I keep hearing familiar names.. Everybody's called "*something*bender". It's cute.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> I'm sorry, so many comments on here reek with condescension that I read your comment that way too. Thanks for the "friendly suggestion" but I am ok
> And it would be a good idea to may be examine your own biases. Many of you are ardent AV fans (you in particular) and that is fine but you have to get it through your heads that we don't have to also like her. And just because we may criticise Michael with things related to her it doesn't mean we are trashing her.
> 
> Also, I can understand you not wanting to get involved in high school drama. You must be exhausted by how much you used to do that before.


That's a strange comment. I've been on here since April and have hardly seen her post. Strange.


----------



## Esizzle

jcsepjj said:


> I never said either of you did, but it comes across as the reason for you being here. Surely you understand that?


Hmm how can it come across as a reason for me being here is to trash someone when I have never done it before? I am confused. 
You should feel free to comment on Michael's career too rather than just post here to tell other members what to do.


----------



## jcsepjj

kashlo said:


> I'm sorry, so many comments on here reek with condescension that I read your comment that way too. Thanks for the "friendly suggestion" but I am ok
> And it would be a good idea to may be examine your own biases. Many of you are ardent AV fans (you in particular) and that is fine but you have to get it through your heads that we don't have to also like her. And just because we may criticise Michael with things related to her it doesn't mean we are trashing her.
> 
> Also, I can understand you not wanting to get involved in high school drama. You must be exhausted by how much you used to do that before.



You know what, I truly am exhausted. [emoji42][emoji42]


----------



## kashlo

jcsepjj said:


> You know what, I truly am exhausted. [emoji42][emoji42]



Bye.


----------



## Esizzle

gingerglory said:


> It's kind of interesting to see how people commenting on James' recent career and comparing with the comments about Michael's and predicting the future of Michael career trajectory, I feel people go very easy on James but too hard on Michael. I don't know why. James career now is not as good as Michael's, yet people are more worried about Michael's. I guess maybe it's like "you care more so you are worried more" that sort of thing?


I am still interested in how some were comparing Michael's career to Van Gogh's and predicting Michael's career trajectory based on that. Still cannot get over it!


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Hmm how can it come across as a reason for me being here is to trash someone when I have never done it before? I am confused.
> You should feel free to comment on Michael's career too rather than just post here to tell other members what to do.



It is a reason because some people on here crazy about AV and can't stand anything remotely negative about anything related to her. But that's their problem, they need to deal with it without attacking us.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> Bye.


Make accusations and then cannot back up claims. Bye indeed


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> That's a strange comment. I've been on here since April and have hardly seen her post. Strange.



I hardly see her comments too but when I do it is when there is drama around his relationship. Which is exactly why I mentioned it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> I am still interested in how some were comparing Michael's career to Van Gogh's and predicting Michael's career trajectory based on that. Still cannot get over it!



No dear, not a direct comparison. The metaphor was in the art for art's sake rather than being motivated by $$$$$$.


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> How can you like someone but wish so hard for them to fail?  How can you admire someone you believe to be an out and out liar?  What respect can you show a person who is weak willed enough to be pushed into a false relationship, dragging their friends and family along for the ride?  It baffles me, it truly does.



Yes. I never understand this. If I find out someone I admire turns out to be like that, I won't waste any more min of my life on him.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> No dear, not a direct comparison. The metaphor was in the art for art's sake rather than being motivated by $$$$$$.


There is a big difference between being motivated by $$$ and making money on your projects to succeed in the film industry.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> I hardly see her comments too but when I do it is when there is drama around his relationship. Which is exactly why I mentioned it.


Really? Just checked. So again..Really? She used to post a lot but that was surely before you became a member, like way before. Oh well .


----------



## kashlo

Just Askin said:


> Really? Just checked. So again..Really? She used to post a lot but that was surely before you became a member, like way before. Oh well .



I like many people used to lurk before I joined. I'm sure we have talked about that before but you seem perplexed by the idea.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> There is a big difference between being motivated by $$$ and making money on your projects to succeed in the film industry.



You wouldn't think so with the focus on some of the posts here...doom and gloom projections about AC, based on what? Filmmakers have great admiration and respect for Michael based on his talent as an actor, that's what he's hired to do - act - and he always delivers. If the film ultimately falls short at the box office it's not due to him not delivering. And I think it's fairly obvious he chooses his roles based on what he finds interesting, not to wear a celebrity crown or guarantee blockbuster ticket sales.


----------



## artemis09

gingerglory said:


> It's kind of interesting to see how people commenting on James' recent career and comparing with the comments about Michael's and predicting the future of Michael career trajectory, I feel people go very easy on James but too hard on Michael. I don't know why. James career now is not as good as Michael's, yet people are more worried about Michael's. I guess maybe it's like "you care more so you are worried more" that sort of thing?


On the contrary, I've seen people (not necessarily here, but more elsewhere) be quite critical about James and his career path, with some of his major fans even getting very defensive about it. About Michael, the people commenting about his career path (in I suppose what some posters here view in a "negative" way) are not necessarily alone in their perspectives, as I've seen similar comments in other places.

Contrary to what some people here believe, it doesn't stem from a wish that he fails or that he's unhappy with where he is. It's simply more of a realistic view of the film industry and the careers of individuals such as Michael, along with his peers. Obviously, I cannot predict his future with 100% accuracy, and no one here or anywhere can. That being said, there's nothing controversial about discussing certain aspects of his career trajectory, whether they're negative or not. So your last sentence hits it on the nose, pretty much. For myself at least, as I can't speak for everyone else. I shall also comment that MF has established A LOT for himself in the last several years, and it's something that he is probably proud of, as he should be.

I would also like to say that just because one may point out certain things about their favorites that they may not necessarily admire, that doesn't make them a "bad" fan by any means. No human being is perfect, and to expect everyone to like every single thing about their favorite people is unrealistic and frankly just sets one up for disappointment, in the end. In short, it is never wise to put anyone up on a pedestal. Never.

And to add another note, no one here is criticizing his acting/performances. That is not what this is about.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> You wouldn't think so with the focus on some of the posts here...doom and gloom projections about AC, based on what? Filmmakers have great admiration and respect for Michael based on his talent as an actor, that's what he's hired to do - act - and he always delivers. If the film ultimately falls short at the box office it's not due to him not delivering. And I think it's fairly obvious he chooses his roles based on what he finds interesting, not to wear a celebrity crown or guarantee blockbuster ticket sales.



Seriously? He is producing that film so of course people are going to talk about the BO performance. It is really important for him as a producer for that film to do well. It isn't a criticism of his talent as an actor. I don't think that was ever in question.


----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> I like many people used to lurk before I joined. I'm sure we have talked about that before but you seem perplexed by the idea.


Oh yeah..you did say before, sorry  lollllllll


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> You wouldn't think so with the focus on some of the posts here...doom and gloom projections about AC, based on what? Filmmakers have great admiration and respect for Michael based on his talent as an actor, that's what he's hired to do - act - and he always delivers. If the film ultimately falls short at the box office it's not due to him not delivering. And I think it's fairly obvious he chooses his roles based on what he finds interesting, not to wear a celebrity crown or guarantee blockbuster ticket sales.


His performance is always top notch. He is a producer on AC and needs to make sure the movie makes back money. Part of it is profits for the producing companies and part of it is finance for the sequels. His job as an actor is now over since principal photography is done. However as the lead star and producer, his responsibility to promote the movie heavily still stands. Its not a small genre movie like TLBO. Blockbusters are expected to make money and Michael signed up for one.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Seriously? He is producing that film so of course people are going to talk about the BO performance. It is really important for him as a producer for that film to do well. It isn't a criticism of his talent as an actor. I don't think that was ever in question.



You'll be aware then that he is one of several producers on AC, he's worked really hard on it and is very excited about it. I don't pretend to know what kind of financial projections are involved but do recall reading that the company behind it weren't expecting it to smash the box office. And as you've been lurking here for a while you'll be aware that some posters have a very keen interest in the box office figures for all his films, not just those  he's producing.


----------



## Just Askin

The finest words spoken to perfection...


----------



## Swanky

You know who else is exhausted?  Our mods and admins.  This thread is completely childish.  You guys are fighting and being rude to strangers about another stranger. . . a celeb.  Get it together folks.
If people keep reporting and blowing up our email boxes a few things will happen, one will be us temporarily banning some and permanently banning those who've been warned before.
Please consider taking a break,  for real. . .  it ain't that serious.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> You'll be aware then that he is one of several producers on AC, he's worked really hard on it and is very excited about it. I don't pretend to know what kind of financial projections are involved but do recall reading that the company behind it weren't expecting it to smash the box office. And as you've been lurking here for a while you'll be aware that some posters have a very keen interest in the box office figures for all his films, not just those  he's producing.



I don't understand what you are trying to say with the first part of your post. And even if people were interested in the BO figures for all his films I don't think that is a bad thing. I know there is one person on tumblr who seems to think BO is the be all and end all but I don't think we should take her seriously. I haven't seen anyone here having unreasonable expectations in terms of BO.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> The finest words spoken to perfection...




Finally something about fassy and not other people! Gotta re-watch Macbeth, I have the DVD now.
I went to see it 4 times in theatre and the last time I went purposely on my own just to enjoy it more.

Uhlalala surprise: guess who decided to sit next to me? My old high school teacher!!! [emoji23][emoji24][emoji126] olé! She talked for the whole time about differences movie/play and then she forced me to have a coffee with her.
So I learned: don't go to the cinema alone anymore... Lol.
Nope, I actually love to go there on my own sometimes! It's relaxing.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to say with the first part of your post. And even if people were interested in the BO figures for all his films I don't think that is a bad thing. I know there is one person on tumblr who seems to think BO is the be all and end all but I don't think we should take her seriously. I haven't seen anyone here having unreasonable expectations in terms of BO.


Discussing BO is part of Michael's career which is allowed on this forum.


----------



## artemis09

I just had an enormous urge to post this, tbh. The red in his hair/beard really shows here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to say with the first part of your post. And even if people were interested in the BO figures for all his films why would that be a problem?



That he alone is not responsible for the success of AC. He's already busted a gut in pre production, filming and seems to be actively involved in post production. And I'm sure actors of high calibre signed up for AC because of Michael's attachment to the project. So I don't understand why there are insinuations he's not pulling his weight or his career will suffer if AC doesn't hit the jackpot at the box office. 

If people want to concern themselves over box office figures that's up to them, but I object to them being used to cast aspersions on Michael's superb performances as an actor...which is quite separate from how many bums on seats bother to go and see the films.


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> View attachment 3445099
> 
> 
> I just had an enormous urge to post this, tbh. The red in his hair/beard really shows here.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Finally something about fassy and not other people! Gotta re-watch Macbeth, I have the DVD now.
> I went to see it 4 times in theatre and the last time I went purposely on my own just to enjoy it more.
> 
> Uhlalala surprise: guess who decided to sit next to me? My old high school teacher!!! [emoji23][emoji24][emoji126] olé! She talked for the whole time about differences movie/play and then she forced me to have a coffee with her.
> So I learned: don't go to the cinema alone anymore... Lol.
> Nope, I actually love to go there on my own sometimes! It's relaxing.


lollllllll I did the same. After seeing it with family I watched it on my own so I could soak it in. Was supposed to be shopping but passed Odeon in Covent Garden and it was screaming at me so...no shopping that day. Had a University lecturer and his wife, an English teacher taking notes beside me all the way through. Good discussion with them about it after though so sort of worth it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> lollllllll I did the same. After seeing it with family I watched it on my own so I could soak it in. Was supposed to be shopping but passed Odeon in Covent Garden and it was screaming at me so...no shopping that day. Had a University lecturer and his wife, an English teacher taking notes beside me all the way through. Good discussion with them about it after though so sort of worth it.



Same, lollllll. I saw it twice at the cinema. First time cinema was about a third full, second time I was one of 10. I saw Steve Jobs twice too - loved Michael's performances in both [emoji2]


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> That he alone is not responsible for the success of AC. He's already busted a gut in pre production, filming and seems to be actively involved in post production. And I'm sure actors of high calibre signed up for AC because of Michael's attachment to the project. So I don't understand why there are insinuations he's not pulling his weight or his career will suffer if AC doesn't hit the jackpot at the box office.
> 
> If people want to concern themselves over box office figures that's up to them, but I object to them being used to cast aspersions on Michael's superb performances as an actor...which is quite separate from how many bums on seats bother to go and see the films.



Of course not but he is a part of it. And seeing as he is the lead star it is important for him to convince people that his name can sell films so that his career can be sustainable. I agree that talent and BO are separate things so you shouldn't take concerns of BO performance of AC as a criticism of Michael's talent. It isn't.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Same, lollllll. I saw it twice at the cinema. First time cinema was about a third full, second time I was one of 10. I saw Steve Jobs twice too - loved Michael's performances in both [emoji2]


Steve Jobs was so full of amazing language. Quotes for days.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> lollllllll I did the same. After seeing it with family I watched it on my own so I could soak it in. Was supposed to be shopping but passed Odeon in Covent Garden and it was screaming at me so...no shopping that day. Had a University lecturer and his wife, an English teacher taking notes beside me all the way through. Good discussion with them about it after though so sort of worth it.



Hahaha, well I loved that teacher back in the days. She was great. But I didn't really wanted to discuss about the movie with her, cos having a convo with her = she talks 99% of the time and you only have the possibility to say "yep/no", "morning"/"bye". 
But she's kinda sweet anyways 

Btw I liked it very much. I'm one of the fewest who preferred Steve Jobs, I adore the director and Michael + Kate were superb in it, but I liked Macbeth pretty much even tho I'm not sure I'm a Kurzel's fan. I liked Michael's interpretation, I also liked Marion (she's one of my favourite actresses) but I was a bit concerned by the fact she had not so much screen time to develop Lady Macbeth's deep psychological issues... 
But the cinematography was gorgeous. I'm so glad Arpakow worked in TLBO too!


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> Of course not but he is a part of it. And seeing as he is the lead star it is important for him to convince people that his name can sell films so that his career can be sustainable. I agree that talent and BO are separate thing so you shouldn't take concerns of BO performance of AC as a criticism of Michael's talent. It isn't.



Well I'm glad to hear that, but it doesn't always come across that way. 

I have every faith that Michael is intelligent enough, experienced enough and talented enough to know himself what HE wants and needs to do to sustain HIS career and satisfy himself. I'm 100% certain he's far more qualified than any of us or others on the sideline and I'm more than happy with the choices he makes and the way he delivers [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Same, lollllll. I saw it twice at the cinema. First time cinema was about a third full, second time I was one of 10. I saw Steve Jobs twice too - loved Michael's performances in both [emoji2]



I think Steve Jobs was one of the best movies of the last years and his performance one of the best ever among his. I think he truly deserved that Oscar for that movie. 

And even tho many people criticised a lot Apocalypse, I liked it as well: the new cast was good (Sophie T is one of my favourites I have an enormous crush on her she's so cool) apart from Olivia Munn which I don't really like but no problem and Michael's performance was the best he has ever given in a X-Men movie IMO. I know the story wasn't as well written/complicated as the previous two and I reckon there were some wasted actors (Oscar Isaac is amazing and there he was wasted) but I always enjoy the saga.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I think Steve Jobs was one of the best movie of the last years and his performance one of the best ever among his. I think he truly deserved that Oscar for that movie.
> 
> And even tho many people criticised a lot Apocalypse, I liked it as well: the new cast was good (Sophie T is one of my favourites I have an enormous crush on her she's so cool) apart from Olivia Munn which I don't really like but no problem and Michael's performance was the best he has ever given in a X-Men movie IMO. I know the story wasn't as well written/complicated as the previous two and I reckon there were some wasted actors (Oscar Isaac is amazing and there he was wasted) but I always enjoy the saga.



Comic book films aren't my cup of tea but I saw the XMen films purely because Michael was in them. But every time I just think what a waste of talent!

I loved Steve Jobs and Michael's performance was perfection. THE scene with Jeff Daniels was one of the most electrifying scenes I've seen in cinema for years! It's the kind of film I can rewatch many many times, and there aren't many of them!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Comic book films aren't my cup of tea but I saw the XMen films purely because Michael was in them. But every time I just think what a waste of talent!
> 
> I loved Steve Jobs and Michael's performance was perfection. THE scene with Jeff Daniels was one of the most electrifying scenes I've seen in cinema for years! It's the kind of film I can rewatch many many times, and there aren't many of them!



Steve Jobs was pure art IMO. And it's not common nowadays to see ART in cinema. I get goosebumps every time I watch it and I see that scene and Michael's transformation without really changing. His movements, his looks, everything. 

Personally I'm not very into comic books films either except for X-Men (probably because of the cast) and the old Spider-Man (with Tobey Maguire). I find them entertaining but sometimes I get bored. 
I'm way more into psychological stuff, romances, dramas, period dramas...


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Well I'm glad to hear that, but it doesn't always come across that way.
> 
> I have every faith that Michael is intelligent enough, experienced enough and talented enough to know himself what HE wants and needs to do to sustain HIS career and satisfy himself. I'm 100% certain he's far more qualified than any of us or others on the sideline and I'm more than happy with the choices he makes and the way he delivers [emoji3]



That's great. But some of us are concerned because in the past he has seemed to enjoy the promotions side of things. I just wanted to make it clear that it doesn't mean we don't think he is capable or talented or that we don't have faith in him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

kashlo said:


> That's great. But some of us are concerned because in the past he has seemed to enjoy the promotions side of things. I just wanted to make it clear that it doesn't mean we don't think he is capable or talented or that we don't have faith in him.



 You mean he seemed NOT to enjoy promotion?

I don't think he does enjoy it particularly, but it's noticeable he puts in the work much more for some films more than others. He did a lot of promotion for Macbeth last year for example; I get the feeling he does more for films he's more passionate about or invested in and I expect AC to be one of those [emoji3]


----------



## artemis09

carmencrem said:


> I think Steve Jobs was one of the best movies of the last years and his performance one of the best ever among his. I think he truly deserved that Oscar for that movie.
> 
> And even tho many people criticised a lot Apocalypse, I liked it as well: the new cast was good (Sophie T is one of my favourites I have an enormous crush on her she's so cool) apart from Olivia Munn which I don't really like but no problem and Michael's performance was the best he has ever given in a X-Men movie IMO. I know the story wasn't as well written/complicated as the previous two and I reckon there were some wasted actors (Oscar Isaac is amazing and there he was wasted) but I always enjoy the saga.


I enjoyed Steve Jobs more than I thought I would, as I had somewhat low expectations for it. It's definitely an underrated one for me, and in some parts of the final act aside, I'm surprised it wasn't recognized more for it's writing.

I used to watch the X-Men movies (older trilogy) and have some of the comics at home, so I have an affection for the new trilogy and was ready to see Apocalypse, anyway. Objectively speaking, I found it messy and of the new trilogy, it's my least favorite. I did enjoy some parts of it (I like Sophie as well) but the writing was so off for me. Michael seemed to give his best, and for the emotional scenes at the beginning with Erik/Magneto having a family and then losing them, he did a good job. However, he seemed a little stagnant for the rest of the movie (aside from what he turns on Apocalypse). The franchise as a whole has done him good, though, and it seems like he had a good time making them.


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> You mean he seemed NOT to enjoy promotion?
> 
> I don't think he does enjoy it particularly, but it's noticeable he puts in the work much more for some films more than others. He did a lot of promotion for Macbeth last year for example; I get the feeling he does more for films he's more passionate about or invested in and I expect AC to be one of those [emoji3]



Yes sorry that is what I meant. You could be right and I hope we get to see lots of promotion for AC. Would be good for all of us!


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> I enjoyed Steve Jobs more than I thought I would, as I had somewhat low expectations for it. It's definitely an underrated one for me, and in some parts of the final act aside, I'm surprised it wasn't recognized more for it's writing.
> 
> I used to watch the X-Men movies (older trilogy) and have some of the comics at home, so I have an affection for the new trilogy and was ready to see Apocalypse, anyway. Objectively speaking, I found it messy and of the new trilogy, it's my least favorite. I did enjoy some parts of it (I like Sophie as well) but the writing was so off for me. Michael seemed to give his best, and for the emotional scenes at the beginning with Erik/Magneto having a family and then losing them, he did a good job. However, he seemed a little stagnant for the rest of the movie (aside from what he turns on Apocalypse). The franchise as a whole has done him good, though, and it seems like he had a good time making them.


IMO steve jobs was the best performance last year. Much better than Leo's revanant. Apocalypse was a choppy jumble. Singer should step away from this franchise


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> I enjoyed Steve Jobs more than I thought I would, as I had somewhat low expectations for it. It's definitely an underrated one for me, and in some parts of the final act aside, I'm surprised it wasn't recognized more for it's writing.
> 
> I used to watch the X-Men movies (older trilogy) and have some of the comics at home, so I have an affection for the new trilogy and was ready to see Apocalypse, anyway. Objectively speaking, I found it messy and of the new trilogy, it's my least favorite. I did enjoy some parts of it (I like Sophie as well) but the writing was so off for me. Michael seemed to give his best, and for the emotional scenes at the beginning with Erik/Magneto having a family and then losing them, he did a good job. However, he seemed a little stagnant for the rest of the movie (aside from what he turns on Apocalypse). The franchise as a whole has done him good, though, and it seems like he had a good time making them.



THIS. Totally agree. 
I liked the new trilogy more than the old one but the reason it's pretty obvious (cast, especially Michael / even tho I perfectly know the old actors are MORE THAN amazing as well).
I admit Apocalypse was the worst of the trilogy in terms of plot and script: I found it difficult to really enjoy the dialogues in some moments, the best parts were the ones with Magneto and his family IMO, except for the Quicksilver's super cool parts. 
I enjoyed the other 2 way more than this, the story was obviously better IMO and Michael had much more screen time, but I noticed this time there were so many actors that their time on screen was obviously shorter than usual. 
The emotional scenes with Erik were heart-breaking tho, they made the movie. 

And, like you, I have an affection for X-Men, I saw the first one years ago and I had a very great night so I think it was a kind of love at first sight and I always love to rewatch the saga every time someone asks me to or I just feel like I need to.


----------



## Just Askin

Not the best of his films but this scene makes my go from  to  in seconds...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Not the best of his films but this scene makes my go from  to  in seconds...




My favourite part of all the movie was when he was being flirty with his blonde gal during his licence, with his uniform and the stache (aprilmayjune's gonna laugh a lot at me [emoji85]) but he was beautiful for the whole time, one of the main reasons why I liked it, cos although I'm into love stories and period dramas, I didn't like very much the cinematography (too elaborate and too many colours).. The cast was good tho.

Ok let's go back to this:


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> My favourite part of all the movie was when he was being flirty with his blonde gal during his licence, with his uniform and the stache (aprilmayjune's gonna laugh a lot at me [emoji85]) but he was beautiful for the whole time, one of the main reasons why I liked it, cos although I'm into love stories and period dramas, I didn't like very much the cinematography (too elaborate and too many colours).. The cast was good tho.
> 
> Ok let's go back to this:
> View attachment 3445155
> View attachment 3445156


lol 

(here lol=laughing out loud AND lots of love)


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol
> 
> (here lol=laughing out loud AND lots of love)



Aawwhah here you are [emoji57][emoji173]️

I immediately thought of you lol


----------



## carmencrem

http://m.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1548597017/ NEW quite long interview about TLBO. 
FIRST OF ALL look at how gorgeous he is in this video!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
He says beautiful things about love, how he cried with the script and with the book, working with Derek and Alicia and then something about cinema/life.

Btw I'm pretty sure this interview is from 2014, his hair are just like in that period (and also no facial hair) + he made few references that made me understand he was filming or had just finished filming.

He's incredibly handsome.

Loved it.


----------



## carmencrem

Ok, that video is definitely from 2014. I watched the Alicia's one and others and they are clearly from that period/end of the shooting/Autumn 2014.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://m.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1548597017/ NEW quite long interview about TLBO.
> FIRST OF ALL look at how gorgeous he is in this video!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> He says beautiful things about love, how he cried with the script and with the book, working with Derek and Alicia and then something about cinema/life.
> 
> Btw I'm pretty sure this interview is from 2014, his hair are just like in that period (and also no facial hair) + he made few references that made me understand he was filming or had just finished filming.
> 
> He's incredibly handsome.
> 
> Loved it.



Thanks for sharing. It is from 2014 - the hairstyle


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> http://m.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1548597017/ NEW quite long interview about TLBO.
> FIRST OF ALL look at how gorgeous he is in this video!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> He says beautiful things about love, how he cried with the script and with the book, working with Derek and Alicia and then something about cinema/life.
> 
> Btw I'm pretty sure this interview is from 2014, his hair are just like in that period (and also no facial hair) + he made few references that made me understand he was filming or had just finished filming.
> 
> He's incredibly handsome.
> 
> Loved it.



Great interview!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing. It is from 2014 - the hairstyle



Yep, confirmed, the other interviews made me clearly understand they were from 2014


----------



## Morgane

artemis09 said:


> Some people do take these seriously, when they really shouldn't considering that (IIRC) the person behind the website basically came out and admitted that at least most of the stuff he publishes is made up. There was some old article about it, I believe.
> *My theory is that they look at what's being written about people (in this case MF) on social media sites *and basically regurgitate it on their own site to make it their own gossip.
> So to answer the other member's question about how accurate the site is supposed to be: it's not really that accurate. From my understanding, at least.


And comment sections of sites like Just Jared. Blind Gossip is another example. Anyway,CDAN is the same site that had a blind item about Rapace refusing to work with him again when they started to film Alien and she wasn't confirmed.. We all know that she adores Michael. I don't really know why people take this stuff seriously. And there are obviously people who choose to believe what suits a particular narrative.



Flatsy said:


> Michael and Alicia did a few days of promotion for a movie.  *The vast majority of people probably aren't even aware of it. * They told a few nice anecdotes about filming the movie, said a few complimentary things about each other, and sat next to each other for a few joint interviews.  We know virtually nothing more about their relationship than we did before.  That is in no way "selling their relationship" except to a few wacked-out stans.


Yes..


carmencrem said:


> Hahaha, well I loved that teacher back in the days. She was great. But I didn't really wanted to discuss about the movie with her, cos having a convo with her = she talks 99% of the time and you only have the possibility to say "yep/no", "morning"/"bye".
> But she's kinda sweet anyways
> 
> *Btw I liked it very much. I'm one of the fewest who preferred Steve Jobs, *I adore the director and Michael + Kate were superb in it, but I liked Macbeth pretty much even tho I'm not sure I'm a Kurzel's fan. I liked Michael's interpretation, I also liked Marion (she's one of my favourite actresses) but I was a bit concerned by the fact she had not so much screen time to develop Lady Macbeth's deep psychological issues...
> But the cinematography was gorgeous. I'm so glad Arpakow worked in TLBO too!


His performance in SJ was his best reviewed performance last year,and he also won with Alicia the LAFCA award for it.
http://www.indiewire.com/2015/12/cr...nces-of-2015-in-indiewires-annual-poll-45179/
It's definitely one of my favorite performances.
I think his performance in Macbeth had a great potential that  was particularly evident in some scenes,but he deseved a different direction,even if Kurzel had some interesting takes on the story. I always pefer a subtle,minimalist approach (Shakespeare adaptations can be tricky),but soliloquies and dialogues lose every type of nuance if actors talk in whispers. This kind of approach was specifically chosen by Kurzel.
Anyway,I agree with those who said that Macbeth was a fitting training ground for AC.



artemis09 said:


> I enjoyed Steve Jobs more than I thought I would, as I had somewhat low expectations for it. It's definitely an underrated one for me, and in some parts of the final act aside,* I'm surprised it wasn't recognized more for it's writing*.
> 
> I used to watch the X-Men movies (older trilogy) and have some of the comics at home, so I have an affection for the new trilogy and was ready to see Apocalypse, anyway. Objectively speaking, I found it messy and of the new trilogy, it's my least favorite. I did enjoy some parts of it (I like Sophie as well) but the writing was so off for me. Michael seemed to give his best, and for the emotional scenes at the beginning with Erik/Magneto having a family and then losing them, he did a good job. However, he seemed a little stagnant for the rest of the movie (aside from what he turns on Apocalypse). The franchise as a whole has done him good, though, and it seems like he had a good time making them.


Sorkin won the Golden Globe and I was really surprised he wasn't nominated. Apparently,voters were heavily influenced by the bad press around the movie.


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> http://m.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1548597017/ NEW quite long interview about TLBO.
> FIRST OF ALL look at how gorgeous he is in this video!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> He says beautiful things about love, how he cried with the script and with the book, working with Derek and Alicia and then something about cinema/life.
> 
> Btw I'm pretty sure this interview is from 2014, his hair are just like in that period (and also no facial hair) + he made few references that made me understand he was filming or had just finished filming.
> 
> He's incredibly handsome.
> 
> Loved it.



Really love this interview! Thanks for posting. Such an intelligent man and it's clear how deep he understands humanity and life. Love how he explained cinema's ability to relate to individuals. I remember Steve McQueen said Michael is a real artist. I think this interview really demonstrates that.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://m.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1548597017/ NEW quite long interview about TLBO.
> FIRST OF ALL look at how gorgeous he is in this video!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> He says beautiful things about love, how he cried with the script and with the book, working with Derek and Alicia and then something about cinema/life.
> 
> Btw I'm pretty sure this interview is from 2014, his hair are just like in that period (and also no facial hair) + he made few references that made me understand he was filming or had just finished filming.
> 
> He's incredibly handsome.
> 
> Loved it.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Really love this interview! Thanks for posting. Such an intelligent man and it's clear how deep he understands humanity and life. Love how he explained cinema's ability to relate to individuals. I remember Steve McQueen said Michael is a real artist. I think this interview really demonstrates that.



Totally Ginger! Michael has such intelligence, depth and sensitivity and a passion for exploring human issues. He gets real satisfaction from enhancing his own understanding of human behaviour and trying to portray it honestly and respectfully. That's where he finds his motivation and satisfaction in his work.


----------



## gingerglory

Michael was in Munich, Germany yesterday, looking great.


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> Michael was in Munich, Germany yesterday, looking great.
> IMG]



Ya - looking really great in Munich -20.08.2016


----------



## artemis09

He wears the same clothes all the time LOL. But at least he makes it look good. I wonder if he was there for something related to Assassin's Creed. I seem to recall some con-video being released there of him introducing a behind the scenes look at it but he was only there on the video, not in person. Or maybe he's visiting relatives.


----------



## artemis09

Is he smoking in the third pic from the bottom? I don't see a cigarette but it looks like he's making a smoking gesture. I don't mind smoking that much, but I kind of hope he quits for his health.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> Is he smoking in the third pic from the bottom? I don't see a cigarette but it looks like he's making a smoking gesture. I don't mind smoking that much, but I kind of hope he quits for his health.



He looks so good! I just don't like it when he smokes in front of fans or in photoshoots. In photoshoots he is promoting smoking as most of the time he isn't playing a character in them. And I have seen him smoking in front of groups of fans. They came there to get a pic/autograph/to see him, not to poison themselves with his second hand smoke. I haven't seen him do that in a while though so I hope that continues!


----------



## Selayang430

kashlo said:


> He looks so good! I just don't like it when he smokes in front of fans or in photoshoots. In photoshoots he is promoting smoking as most of the time he isn't playing a character in them. And I have seen him smoking in front of groups of fans. They came there to get a pic/autograph/to see him, not to poison themselves with his second hand smoke. I haven't seen him do that in a while though so I hope that continues!



Hahaha! Better don't poison fans with second hand smoke while they come to see him for autograph. Hope he can quit or at least cut down smoking for own health.


----------



## artemis09

kashlo said:


> He looks so good! I just don't like it when he smokes in front of fans or in photoshoots. In photoshoots he is promoting smoking as most of the time he isn't playing a character in them. And I have seen him smoking in front of groups of fans. They came there to get a pic/autograph/to see him, not to poison themselves with his second hand smoke. I haven't seen him do that in a while though so I hope that continues!


He does look good. Maybe in Germany he's getting some rest as well. I didn't even consider the second hand smoke issue. That's another downside to smoking. I imagine it's hard for him to quit.


----------



## kashlo

artemis09 said:


> He does look good. Maybe in Germany he's getting some rest as well. I didn't even consider the second hand smoke issue. That's another downside to smoking. I imagine it's hard for him to quit.



Definitely difficult to give up a bad habit but hope he is trying and succeeds.


----------



## artemis09

kashlo said:


> Definitely difficult to give up a bad habit but hope he is trying and succeeds.


I thought I heard somewhere that he did try quitting a couple years ago. Maybe the time when 12 YAS came out and was at TIFF? I remember he looked really well-rested and healthy there, especially.


----------



## Esizzle

Smoking is such a hard habit to quit. He looks good and refreshed! Is it work or family that brings him to Germany?


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that he did try quitting a couple years ago. Maybe the time when 12 YAS came out and was at TIFF? I remember he looked really well-rested and healthy there, especially.


I dont know if it is related but he is often seeing chewing gum which can be used for nicotine replacement or simply to do something with your mouth while trying to quit. Again not sure if he was actually trying to quit.


----------



## carmencrem

Michael seen in Munich yesterday. Alicia is working there for her next movie, a fan took a selfie with her few days ago. 

Wow he's [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Ops sorry! I didn't saw you had already posted it!

Btw there's Alicia working in Munich, filming "Euphoria", that's why he's there 100%. 

and I don't think he was there for AC cos that event was in another city and in that moment he was in Ireland if he left from Dublin 2 days ago. That's why he had previously recorded the video.

And no, he wasn't smoking in that pic. Even if it's very difficult to quit smoking!!!!


----------



## carmencrem

X


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Ops sorry! I didn't saw you had already posted it!
> 
> Btw there's Alicia working in Munich, filming "Euphoria", that's why he's there 99,9%.
> 
> and I don't think he was there for AC cos that event was in another city and in that moment he was in Ireland if he left from Dublin 2 days ago. That's why he had previously recorded the video.


I assumed that's why he flew from Dublin the other day and not Kerry. If he was coming to London he would have just left from Kerry. You're right about Alicia working in Munich on Euphoria. Cool .


----------



## carmencrem

Also found this of Michael visiting Euphoria set (on top/left of the collage). I kinda hope he has a cameo cos I love Lisa Langseth but I don't think so.. Just visiting his girl.. [emoji57] he's definitely enjoying free time. So gorgeous in those pics!


----------



## carmencrem

higher quality of Michael near Euphoria set


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Also found this of Michael visiting Euphoria set (on top/left of the collage). I kinda hope he has a cameo cos I love Lisa Langseth but I don't think so.. Just visiting his girl.. [emoji57] he's definitely enjoying free time. So gorgeous in those pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445432



Is it the same location ? Saw those equipments around


----------



## jcsepjj

Selayang430 said:


> Is it the same location ? Saw those equipments around



It looks like he was visiting during lunch. Staff seems to be eating!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Is it the same location ? Saw those equipments around



Yeah it was during the break. No cameo [emoji85] well, I don't know [emoji57]

Btw he's beautiful God bless who find him this time cos it was definitely worth it!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah it was during the break. No cameo [emoji85] well, I don't know [emoji57]
> 
> Btw he's beautiful God bless who find him this time cos it was definitely worth it!



Happy to see that he looks good. So he visited during break and other times he just walked around nearby as tourist , hehe


----------



## Selayang430

jcsepjj said:


> It looks like he was visiting during lunch. Staff seems to be eating!



The blonde beside him looks familiar - like his staff or assistant ?


----------



## jcsepjj

Selayang430 said:


> The blonde beside him looks familiar - like his staff or assistant ?



I don't recognise her but she looks to be carrying a bag of hair products and be wearing a walkie talkie of some sort so I'm sure she's part of the crew.


----------



## Selayang430

jcsepjj said:


> I don't recognise her but she looks to be carrying a bag of hair products and be wearing a walkie talkie of some sort so I'm sure she's part of the crew.



Ok, looks like she carried something. Michael posed like he is the site supervisor in that pic ! Haha


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> I don't recognise her but she looks to be carrying a bag of hair products and be wearing a walkie talkie of some sort so I'm sure she's part of the crew.



Definitely.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Thanks for the new pics of Michael in Munich and on the Euphoria set yesterday! 
I thought he was heading there on Friday from Dublin, off to see his girl [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> He wears the same clothes all the time LOL. But at least he makes it look good. I wonder if he was there for something related to Assassin's Creed. I seem to recall some con-video being released there of him introducing a behind the scenes look at it but he was only there on the video, not in person. Or maybe he's visiting relatives.


I love the fact that he travels light and yeah still looks good.


----------



## FassbenderLover

No pics of him in Dublin (minus the one with fans) and none of him in London. He's in Germany and all of a sudden there're 50 pics of him


----------



## carmencrem

Yes we saw pics of him in Killarney with two girls and paps pics of him in London dining with Ridley Scott just one month ago more or less.


----------



## mchris55

More promo!! Excellent!! I can't wait to see what the upcoming days will bring. LOL!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes we saw pics of him in Killarney with two girls and paps pics of him in London dining with Ridley Scott just one month ago more or less.



Almost forgot the London lunch pics with Ridley Scott and his wife. Sometimes like Dory - suffering from short term memory loss disorder


----------



## mchris55

Selayang430 said:


> Almost forgot the London lunch pics with Ridley Scott and his wife. Sometimes like Dory - suffering from short term memory loss disorder


The Scott pics were already discussed. Those did not "randomly" occur.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Almost forgot the London lunch pics with Ridley Scott and his wife



Yeah! Btw he wasn't in Dublin but in Killarney. That Facebook guy who served him in that bar is currently in County Kerry, so he's not working in Dublin atm and I think he met Michael in his hometown. I don't think paps hangs in Killarney[emoji23] 
Did you see how beautiful he was yesterday? Window shopping [emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah! Btw he wasn't in Dublin but in Killarney. That guy who served him in that bar is currently in County Kerry, so he's not working in Dublin and I think he met Michael in his hometown. I don't think paps hangs in Killarney[emoji23]
> Did you see how beautiful he was yesterday? Window shopping [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445576
> View attachment 3445577



Dublin - supposed for transit for international flight. He went around walk walk see see in Munich like a tourist minus camera ! Hehe.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Almost forgot the London lunch pics with Ridley Scott and his wife. Sometimes like Dory - suffering from short term memory loss disorder



I also wonder what book he was reading.
I think he can work on his German now in Munich!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I also wonder what book he was reading.
> I think he can work on his German now in Munich!



Don't think it is a book for reading. It looks more like a normal notebook


----------



## Allie28

Window shopping never looked so good.


----------



## carmencrem

Here we have some beautiful screen caps from TLBO first interviews back in 2014, which I posted yesterday.

Michaels faces talking about Alicia are the best: 





Lol [emoji7][emoji23]

And this one
	

		
			
		

		
	



HANDSSSS best hands ever


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Here we have some beautiful screen caps from TLBO first interviews back in 2014, which I posted yesterday.
> 
> Michaels faces talking about Alicia are the best:
> View attachment 3445581
> View attachment 3445582
> View attachment 3445584
> View attachment 3445585
> 
> Lol [emoji7][emoji23]
> 
> And this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445586
> 
> HANDSSSS best hands ever



He wanted to smile happily but refrained from doing so 

The last pic like praying ! Haha


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Window shopping never looked so good.



I'm sure pictures of Michael window shopping are going to help make TLBO a box office smash. Lol. [emoji23] Jokes apart seriously what was he looking at in that window? I can't see the products... I know the brand but I can't identify the products very well.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> He wanted to smile happily but refrained from doing so
> 
> The last pic like praying ! Haha



Yes after saying she was a force of nature he wanted to add more and started going like "ehm yes... Uhm.... Mmm" and laughing looking down like wtf? [emoji23][emoji1317] 

So cute.

Btw IMO he has the best looking hands ever seen in my life.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I'm sure pictures of Michael window shopping are going to help make TLBO a box office smash. Lol. [emoji23] Jokes apart seriously what was he looking at in that window? I can't see the products... I know the brand but I can't identify the products very well.



Ya - he can claim his airfare from Disney too ! Jokes aside , think he just walked around killing time. He didn't even have a backpack with him


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I'm sure pictures of Michael window shopping are going to help make TLBO a box office smash. Lol. [emoji23] Jokes apart seriously what was he looking at in that window? I can't see the products... I know the brand but I can't identify the products very well.


Shavers.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Shavers.



[emoji1316] cool


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ya - he can claim his airfare from Disney too ! Jokes aside , think he just walked around killing time. He didn't even have a backpack with him



Listening to music or something [emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Shavers.



Didn't notice the brand Grundig earlier and thought he was looking at fishing tools


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1498265369?ref_=ttvi_vi_imdb_2 TLBO's Executive Producer Jeffrey Clifford says gorgeous thing about the cast: he talks about Michael minute 7 circa  

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi793622297?ref_=ttvi_vi_imdb_16 David Heyman (producer) also says great things about the cast, the part about Michael is at the beginning circa


----------



## Esizzle

Munich pics are definitely giving me the organized pap stroll vibe. I am not complaining since Michael looks so good!
By the way Alicia definitely ruined her new movie for me by hiring that racist old hag Charlotte rampling. Not going to watch any project associated with her.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> More promo!! Excellent!! I can't wait to see what the upcoming days will bring. LOL!!


This promo wont help the movie. Its quite dull at times and very genre specific. Props to them for trying!


----------



## carmencrem

Before knowing Alicia was there in Munich nobody here said the pics looked staged lol [emoji23]

Pics of Michael doing window shopping really are the reason why TLBO will succeed at the BO [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BJYOcTrjdjN/


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Before knowing Alicia was there in Munich nobody here said the pics looked staged lol [emoji23]
> 
> Pics of Michael doing window shopping really are the reason why TLBO will succeed at the BO [emoji23]



Staged pics?? How silly ... and tedious.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Before knowing Alicia was there in Munich nobody here said the pics looked staged lol [emoji23]
> 
> Pics of Michael doing window shopping really are the reason why TLBO will succeed at the BO [emoji23]



You know I know why ! Hahaha!


----------



## Esizzle

They are clearly pap pics and not fan pics. High quality, series of photos and not just one single photo that would be taken by a fan. Organized or random I dont know. I was speculating organized because I doubt there are random paps just strolling around Munich looking for celebrities. Deductive reasoning can be our friend.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> They are clearly pap pics and not fan pics. High quality, series of photos and not just one single photo that would be taken by a fan. Organized or random I dont know. I was speculating organized because I doubt there are random paps just strolling around Munich looking for celebrities. Deductive reasoning can be our friend.



Yes they are pap pics. But that doesn't mean they are staged. 

I don't pretend to have a clue about pap activity in Munich but I imagine the Euphoria filming has generated a lot of interest in the city. Filming has only just started with three well known and highly regarded actresses so it isn't that unusual if it prompted paps to check out the set. 

And what purpose would staging these pics serve?


----------



## carmencrem

There is a great number of paps around Munich tbh. Especially when they are shooting a movie: it's not Killarney. 

Organised why, may I ask? If they wanted to stage something they could at least stage a stroll together, but we only have separate pics. Isn't fassbender allowed to go and see his girlfriend on set and walk around Munich? 
I don't see anything staged in it, and if these pics are staged its pretty useless, cos Michael doing window shopping won't help selling a movie. There are other ways to sell a movie, Cianfrance is already pretty acclaimed and famous, the actors too, you know.. No need for pics of Michael window shopping while is girlfriend is on set. 

Before knowing Alicia was in Munich everybody was so happy to see him, eh? C'est la vie. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes they are pap pics. But that doesn't mean they are staged.
> 
> I don't pretend to have a clue about pap activity in Munich but I imagine the Euphoria filming has generated a lot of interest in the city. Filming has only just started with three well known and highly regarded actresses so it isn't that unusual if it prompted paps to check out the set.
> 
> And what purpose would staging these pics serve?



Not a single pic together yet, Michael hanging around with music, a book and doing window shopping but you know these pics were staged [emoji23] so I take and assume all the paps pics of Michael in the previous years were staged to promote his movies. Thanks, now I got it!  loooool


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes they are pap pics. But that doesn't mean they are staged.
> 
> I don't pretend to have a clue about pap activity in Munich but I imagine the Euphoria filming has generated a lot of interest in the city. Filming has only just started with three well known and highly regarded actresses so it isn't that unusual if it prompted paps to check out the set.
> 
> And what purpose would staging these pics serve?


One of those actresses is a racist hag. Neither of those actresses are that well known in Germany.  I have lived in Munich and never ever saw paps around, even when there was a famous movie filming and a famous actor living right around the corner.


----------



## Esizzle

carmencrem said:


> There is a great number of paps around Munich tbh. Especially when they are shooting a movie: it's not Killarney.
> 
> Organised why, may I ask? If they wanted to stage something they could at least stage a stroll together, but we only have separate pics. Isn't fassbender allowed to go and see his girlfriend on set and walk around Munich?
> I don't see anything staged in it, and if these pics are staged its pretty useless, cos Michael doing window shopping won't help selling a movie. There are other ways to sell a movie, Cianfrance is already pretty acclaimed and famous, the actors too, you know.. No need for pics of Michael window shopping while is girlfriend is on set.
> 
> Before knowing Alicia was in Munich everybody was so happy to see him, eh? C'est la vie. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


I am still happy to see him. He is looking really good.


----------



## carmencrem

Lol, please. Alicia Vikander's biggest fan pages are German, she's also  an Oscar winner, you know.. 
Eva green is very famous all over the world and BTW when people see they're shooting a movie in Munich and they got who the actors are etc it's obvious they start getting gassed about it. 
They shot Casanova with Heath Ledger in 2003/4 in a small town in Italy near Venice (and he wasnt as famous as green and Vikander are now at that time, especially in italy) but loads of pics were taken.

Actually there are paps in Munich, tbh.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Munich pics are definitely giving me the organized pap stroll vibe. I am not complaining since Michael looks so good!
> By the way Alicia definitely ruined her new movie for me by hiring that racist old hag Charlotte rampling. Not going to watch any project associated with her.


That's off-topic but if there's a Charlotte Rampling thread we could move the discussion there--I have similar hesitations tbh.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> That's off-topic but if there's a Charlotte Rampling thread we could move the discussion there--I have similar hesitations tbh.


yes or in PMs! I dont know how to make a thread here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> One of those actresses is a racist hag. Neither of those actresses are that well known in Germany.  I have lived in Munich and never ever saw paps around, even when there was a famous movie filming and a famous actor living right around the corner.



Really? Alicia is a recent Oscar winner, Charlotte has been well known for years. I don't agree she's a racist old hag btw, that's your opinion. Regardless she's a very good actress. 

You assume because you personally saw no paps in Munich there are none. Well I have lived in London all my life and have never seen paps either, but I know they operate here...not to the extent they do in the USA, but they are here all right.


----------



## Selayang430

Esizzle said:


> One of those actresses is a racist hag. Neither of those actresses are that well known in Germany.  I have lived in Munich and never ever saw paps around, even when there was a famous movie filming and a famous actor living right around the corner.



What is the place that Michael was seen in the pic ? It looks like a tourist spot.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Really? Alicia is a recent Oscar winner, Charlotte has been well known for years. I don't agree she's a racist old hag btw, that's your opinion. Regardless she's a very good actress.
> 
> You assume because you personally saw no paps in Munich there are none. Well I have lived in London all my life and have never seen paps either, but I know they operate here...not to the extent they do in the USA, but they are here all right.



Tennis player Boris Becker can confirm there are loads of paps there, they caught him cheating on his girl few times or something lol I read his biography. 

Now this is getting ridiculous tbh: staged paps pics of Michael walking alone? Come on, it's okay to discuss things when they make sense.. 
He can't even go to Munich to see his girlfriend now. 
Get over it... Come on. Let's discuss real things. [emoji18] please. 
Again, I assume every paps pics of Michael I saw in the past 6 years was staged to promote his next movies now. Oh, now it all make sense! 
And lol again before knowing he was there with Alicia I read comments of people thinking he was there to visit his family or whatever.. And nobody said they were staged. 

I'm sorry but this time is pretty clear some opinions immediately changed when they knew he was with Alicia. Before knowing it everything was cool ("maybe he's seeing his family"/"maybe he's there for AC"), but then suddenly.. True colours [emoji173]️[emoji23][emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> What is the place that Michael was seen in the pic ? It looks like a tourist spot.



Yes if someone who knows Munich well/lived there/lives there can recognise the place tell us please cos I showed it to my mom who went to Munich years and years ago but she didn't remember well


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Really? Alicia is a recent Oscar winner, Charlotte has been well known for years. I don't agree she's a racist old hag btw, that's your opinion. Regardless she's a very good actress.
> 
> You assume because you personally saw no paps in Munich there are none. Well I have lived in London all my life and have never seen paps either, but I know they operate here...not to the extent they do in the USA, but they are here all right.


I lived in london for 6 months and saw paps all around. I did live very close to Russel brand whom the paps were for. If you think Charlotte isnt a racist old hag (she is), you should look up her comments from this past oscar award season. Good actress does not ***** a bad person for me, my values and all that. Alicia is not very known in America despite being an oscar winner and oscars are an American thing.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes they are pap pics. But that doesn't mean they are staged.
> 
> I don't pretend to have a clue about pap activity in Munich but I imagine the Euphoria filming has generated a lot of interest in the city. Filming has only just started with three well known and highly regarded actresses so it isn't that unusual if it prompted paps to check out the set.
> 
> And what purpose would staging these pics serve?





carmencrem said:


> There is a great number of paps around Munich tbh. Especially when they are shooting a movie: it's not Killarney.
> 
> Organised why, may I ask? If they wanted to stage something they could at least stage a stroll together, but we only have separate pics. Isn't fassbender allowed to go and see his girlfriend on set and walk around Munich?
> I don't see anything staged in it, and if these pics are staged its pretty useless, cos Michael doing window shopping won't help selling a movie. There are other ways to sell a movie, Cianfrance is already pretty acclaimed and famous, the actors too, you know.. No need for pics of Michael window shopping while is girlfriend is on set.
> 
> Before knowing Alicia was in Munich everybody was so happy to see him, eh? C'est la vie. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## carmencrem

Now please Charlotte Rampling is not Michael Fassbender. This is Michael fassbender and apparently he uses to stage paps pics doing window shopping on his own in Munich while his girlfriend is working. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Can I say lol now? 
Lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> I lived in london for 6 months and saw paps all around. I did live very close to Russel brand whom the paps were for. If you think Charlotte isnt a racist old hag (she is), you should look up her comments from this past oscar award season. Good actress does not ***** a bad person for me, my values and all that. Alicia is not very known in America despite being an oscar winner and oscars are an American thing.



Like I said, that's your opinion of Charlotte, and you should specify that rather than state it as a fact. I have read her comments and her subsequent clarifications, and IMO she isn't racist and she isn't a hag. Anyway, this is off topic so we will have to agree to disagree.
As for paps, I guess it depends where you're hanging out, but I have never seen them in London.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes if someone who knows Munich well/lived there/lives there can recognise the place tell us please cos I showed it to my mom who went to Munich years and years ago but she didn't remember well



Ok. I will ask this in the Chinese blog. It looks like a tourist spot. I believe definitely someone can tell.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ok. I will ask this in the Chinese blog. It looks like a tourist spot. I believe definitely someone can tell.



A poster said she lived in Munich so maybe she can tell you when she sees your post  otherwise ask there and then I'm gonna tell my mom!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> A poster said she lived in Munich so maybe she can tell you when she sees your post  otherwise ask there and then I'm gonna tell my mom!



I believe I can get an answer by tomorrow morning - from that  blog.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Like I said, that's your opinion of Charlotte, and you should specify that rather than state it as a fact. I have read her comments and her subsequent clarifications, and IMO she isn't racist and she isn't a hag. Anyway, this is off topic so we will have to agree to disagree.
> As for paps, I guess it depends where you're hanging out, but I have never seen them in London.



I actually saw paps in Leith, a kinda remote part of Edinburgh, photographing Emily Mortimer, her husband Alessandro Nivola and Dolly Wells (only Emily Mortimer is pretty famous and not even that much) who were there after EIFF, which is not a huge festival at all in terms of publicity. 
Ewan mcgregor was there the same say and nobody papped him in famous Princes Street tho!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I believe I can get an answer by tomorrow morning - from that  blog.



She'll probably tell you which place is it, I think it's pretty famous since it's crowded and my mom remembers some buildings/architectures but doesn't remember the name of the place.
We should ask someone who lives in Munich.

Do you think Chinese blogs know?


----------



## Swanky

Feeling a need to remind.  I'd also like to remind you not to attempt to moderate your peers, don't tell members what they should or shouldn't post here.  If it's OT keep scrolling.  If it's TRULY offensive report it and then keep scrolling.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You know who else is exhausted?  Our mods and admins.  This thread is completely childish.  You guys are fighting and being rude to strangers about another stranger. . . a celeb.  Get it together folks.
> If people keep reporting and blowing up our email boxes a few things will happen, one will be us temporarily banning some and permanently banning those who've been warned before.
> Please consider taking a break,  for real. . .  it ain't that serious.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> She'll probably tell you which place is it, I think it's pretty famous since it's crowded and my mom remembers some buildings/architectures but doesn't remember the name of the place.
> We should ask someone who lives in Munich.
> 
> Do you think Chinese blogs know?



The blog has more than 400 comments already ! Since it is a tourist spot , I believe someone has recognized it and may go there to try their luck if can meet Michael there.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The blog has more than 400 comments already ! Since it is a tourist spot , I believe someone has recognized it and may go there to try their luck if can meet Michael there.



It must be a very very very famous place so... Everybody who lived there should recognise it... 

But

Thank you Chinese blogs! [emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem

Michael feeling perplexed.......... 
.....is very cute [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Flatsy

Esizzle said:


> I have lived in Munich and never ever saw paps around, even when there was a famous movie filming and a famous actor living right around the corner.


You're aware that paparazzi keep themselves as hidden as possible?  They don't wear neon signs.  You can walk around places in NYC that are crawling with paparazzi and you won't see them unless they are actually in the act of photographing someone, which usually takes less than 60 seconds total.

When you said those looked like a staged pap stroll, I was expecting some huggy & kissy pictures of Alicia and Michael, not some distant photo of Michael near the movie set and outside of a shop.  What purpose does that serve?  Michael felt like showing off his Sunday slob outfit?

Michael and Alicia aside, I am so over every single paparazzi photo of a celebrity being called a "pap stroll" as if celebrities are never, ever sought out by paparazzi.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> You're aware that paparazzi keep themselves as hidden as possible?  They don't wear neon signs.  You can walk around places in NYC that are crawling with paparazzi and you won't see them unless they are actually in the act of photographing someone, which usually takes less than 60 seconds total.
> 
> When you said those looked like a staged pap stroll, I was expecting some huggy & kissy pictures of Alicia and Michael, not some distant photo of Michael near the movie set and outside of a shop.  What purpose does that serve?  Michael felt like showing off his Sunday slob outfit?
> 
> Michael and Alicia aside, I am so over every single paparazzi photo of a celebrity being called a "pap stroll" as if celebrities are never, ever sought out by paparazzi.



[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> What is the place that Michael was seen in the pic ? It looks like a tourist spot.


I have no idea


aprilmayjune said:


> That's off-topic but if there's a Charlotte Rampling thread we could move the discussion there--I have similar hesitations tbh.


unable to PM you for some reason, dont know why.


----------



## carmencrem

Some people (not even from Munich) just told me its Marienplatz, which is a very famous, sunny and touristic place  in Munich, where they organise a lot of events/gigs, etc. [emoji848][emoji4]


----------



## carmencrem

ahah so cute i can't ahahah [emoji7]


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> This promo wont help the movie. Its quite dull at times and very genre specific. Props to them for trying!


Yikes!!


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Before knowing Alicia was in Munich everybody was so happy to see him, eh? C'est la vie. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



LOL.  This has happened before.  Pics of Michael only surface and comments are all about how fine he looks, how happy and healthy he looks and it's just like the old Fassy again!  Then when we learn Alicia is there it's how old he looks, how miserable and sad he looks, how his looks have plummeted and they don't find him at all attractive.  Mind you, sometimes it's the VERY same pics but he goes from hot and sexy to old and lifeless in a matter of hours.  Too funny.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  This has happened before.  Pics of Michael only surface and comments are all about how fine he looks, how happy and healthy he looks and it's just like the old Fassy again!  Then when we learn Alicia is there it's how old he looks, how miserable and sad he looks, how his looks have plummeted and they don't find him at all attractive.  Mind you, sometimes it's the VERY same pics but he goes from hot and sexy to old and lifeless in a matter of hours.  Too funny.



LMAO [emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 entertaining actually! I loved him today btw, I always love him, he is illegally handsome, that's it [emoji847][emoji178]


----------



## Allie28

So window shopping in Germany is the new buying lemons in Sydney.  Michael and Alicia need to school those Marvel actors on how to sell a film!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> So window shopping in Germany is the new buying lemons in Sydney.  Michael and Alicia need to school those Marvel actors on how to sell a film!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Let the promo begin!!! Of course he's visiting her on set. Imagine what people would think of him if he didn't visit her once on set when she's done it so many times


----------



## Allie28

Pic of Fassy playing the piano because, why not?


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Yikes!!


Yes. Not an entirely bad movie but I would have been angry if I had to spend my money to see it. Glad I saw it for free.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Pic of Fassy playing the piano because, why not?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 because yeeeeesssss


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> LOL.  This has happened before.  Pics of Michael only surface and comments are all about how fine he looks, how happy and healthy he looks and it's just like the old Fassy again!  Then when we learn Alicia is there it's how old he looks, how miserable and sad he looks, how his looks have plummeted and they don't find him at all attractive.  Mind you, sometimes it's the VERY same pics but he goes from hot and sexy to old and lifeless in a matter of hours.  Too funny.



LOL

btw just remembered that back in 2010 when they filmed ADM in Austria (I think it's Austria), Michael and Viggo got papped walking around in the city. In hindsight, I'm sure that's also staged. I wonder how could that place possibly have any paparazzi? LOL


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> LOL
> 
> btw just remembered that back in 2010 when they filmed ADM in Austria (I think it's Austria), Michael and Viggo got papped walking around in the city. In hindsight, I'm sure that's also staged. I wonder how could that place possibly have any paparazzi? LOL



And back in 2010 when he was still mostly an unknown actor.  Go figure.

Viggo and Michael.....now that's a pretty pair.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> LOL
> 
> btw just remembered that back in 2010 when they filmed ADM in Austria (I think it's Austria), Michael and Viggo got papped walking around in the city. In hindsight, I'm sure that's also staged. I wonder how could that place possibly have any paparazzi? LOL



It was a staged paps stroll yes, Michael and Viggo were in Austria promoting ADM before shooting it. Exactly. Lol. 
But you know, in Monaco it's not normal to have paps, in Austria (not Australia lol........) on the contrary.... You know..... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]  it was okay! 
Thanks for reminding me of that staged stroll back in the days! Michael with the stache staging pics and he wasn't even THAT famous, and... In Austria, which is known to be the European California [emoji23]

Ok I'm having too much fun!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> And back in 2010 when he was still mostly an unknown actor.  Go figure.
> 
> Viggo and Michael.....now that's a pretty pair.



OTP!


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> LOL
> 
> btw just remembered that back in 2010 when they filmed ADM in Austria (I think it's Austria), Michael and Viggo got papped walking around in the city. In hindsight, I'm sure that's also staged. I wonder how could that place possibly have any paparazzi? LOL



Viggo is a man , not female, so it's not staged. I believe it was perceived as not  staged even if  it was pap in Lithuania or Estonia ........


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Some people (not even from Munich) just told me its Marienplatz, which is a very famous, sunny and touristic place  in Munich, where they organise a lot of events/gigs, etc. [emoji848][emoji4]



Ok. Checked the comments . As early as 5pm something yesterday , someone (a RDJ fan) said it is Marian "square" in Chinese. It is actually rather bigger than a plaza


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ok. Checked the comments . As early as 5pm something yesterday , someone (a RDJ fan) said it is Marian "square" in Chinese. It is actually rather bigger than a plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445923



Yes it's Marienplatz in German and it's a very huge and famous place there. It's impossible for a person who lives/lived in Munich not to recognise it, I think. It's the most famous place there and also very beautiful: seeing pics now. Michael was probably listening to music or something not to hear the super noise [emoji57]
I haven't been to Munich yet but I'd like to right now [emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY [emoji294]️


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3445929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY [emoji294]️



Can't get much higher praise than that!


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Let the promo begin!!! Of course he's visiting her on set. Imagine what people would think of him if he didn't visit her once on set when she's done it so many times


He's never struck me as the kind of guy who gives much of a **** about what people think of him. Wasn't there some quote to that effect? Something about not caring if he ended up in tomorrow's papers blah blah?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> He's never struck me as the kind of guy who gives much of a **** about what people think of him. Wasn't there some quote to that effect? Something about not caring if he ended up in tomorrow's papers blah blah?


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes they are pap pics. But that doesn't mean they are staged.  I don't pretend to have a clue about pap activity in Munich but I imagine the Euphoria filming has generated a lot of interest in the city. Filming has only just started with three well known and highly regarded actresses so it isn't that unusual if it prompted paps to check out the set.  And what purpose would staging these pics serve?


That is obviously the reason. He was photographed on the set and they've probably followed him around.



carmencrem said:


> There is a great number of paps around Munich tbh. Especially when they are shooting a movie: it's not Killarney.  Organised why, may I ask? If they wanted to stage something they could at least stage a stroll together, but we only have separate pics. Isn't fassbender allowed to go and see his girlfriend on set and walk around Munich? I don't see anything staged in it, and if these pics are staged its pretty useless, cos Michael doing window shopping won't help selling a movie. There are other ways to sell a movie, Cianfrance is already pretty acclaimed and famous, the actors too, you know.. No need for pics of Michael window shopping while is girlfriend is on set.  Before knowing Alicia was in Munich everybody was so happy to see him, eh? C'est la vie. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


It's not a problem if he's photographed without her in one of the hotspots for paparazzi in London. They've been seen in London various times. I still want to see the pics of them strolling around.. It's not a problem if he takes pics with chefs when he's alone. If Alicia is with him,it's obviously a staged PR stunt for the few people who follow him closely. It's promotion for TLBO.  This is another carefully staged pap stroll for _us_.. There's not a pic of them together,I still don't see articles about the loving boyfriend who visits his girlfriend,and I've not seen these pics anywhere. But it's promotion for TLBO. The problem is always Alicia Vikander.




Flatsy said:


> You're aware that paparazzi keep themselves as hidden as possible?  They don't wear neon signs.  You can walk around places in NYC that are crawling with paparazzi and you won't see them unless they are actually in the act of photographing someone, which usually takes less than 60 seconds total.
> 
> When you said those looked like a staged pap stroll, I was expecting some huggy & kissy pictures of Alicia and Michael, not some distant photo of Michael near the movie set and outside of a shop.  What purpose does that serve?  Michael felt like showing off his Sunday slob outfit?
> 
> Michael and Alicia aside, *I am so over every single paparazzi photo of a celebrity being called a "pap stroll" as if celebrities are never, ever sought out by paparazzi*.


Above all when these photos serve no purpose.



Allie28 said:


> LOL.  This has happened before.  Pics of Michael only surface and comments are all about how fine he looks, how happy and healthy he looks and it's just like the old Fassy again!  Then when we learn Alicia is there it's how old he looks, how miserable and sad he looks, how his looks have plummeted and they don't find him at all attractive.  Mind you, sometimes it's the VERY same pics but he goes from hot and sexy to old and lifeless in a matter of hours.  Too funny.






FassbenderLover said:


> Let the promo begin!!! Of course he's visiting her on set. Imagine what people would think of him if he didn't visit her once on set when she's done it so many times


People.. where?  Who is discussing these pics (the same people in the same places) will continue to think what they thought  before.. Who cares.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> That is obviously the reason. He was photographed on the set and they've probably followed him around.
> 
> 
> It's not a problem if he's photographed without her in one of the hotspots for paparazzi in London. They've been seen in London various times. I still want to see the pics of them strolling around.. It's not a problem if he takes pics with chefs when he's alone. If Alicia is with him,it's obviously a staged PR stunt for the few people who follow him closely. It's promotion for TLBO.  This is another carefully staged pap stroll for _us_.. There's not a pic of them together,I still don't see articles about the loving boyfriend who visits his girlfriend,and I've not seen these pics anywhere. But it's promotion for TLBO. The problem is always Alicia Vikander.
> 
> 
> 
> Above all when these photos serve no purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People.. where?  Who is discussing these pics (the same people in the same places) will continue to think what they think before.. Who cares.



I think when he was papped back in 2010 shooting ADM in Austria, even if it wasn't a hotspot for paps and he wasn't very famous yet, he was already promoting TLBO, at this point. 
Oh.. Wait... He's super cute and looks fresh and gorgeous until some realise Alicia Vikander is breathing the same air he is breathing and suddenly he's ugly and staging paps pics and looking miserable doing window shopping alone to promote a movie. 

JJ and the DM haven't written anything yet. I feel sorry for Michael if the shavers' window shopping was staged. He must live a very sad life, trapped in a choking game... Even his routine is damaged, I mean, poor guy he must be so sad with Alicia Vikander, she's literally forcing him to be with her.. What a sad and tragic situation.. That is making him really really happy tho [emoji23][emoji178]
	

		
			
		

		
	




LMAO it's entertaining! 

Awwww I'm enjoying so much seeing him these days and I can't believe I'm actually seeing him in something like 10 days [emoji170]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> JJ and the DM haven't written anything yet. I feel sorry for Michael if the shavers' window shopping was staged. *He must live a very sad life, trapped in a choking game... That is making him really really happy tho* [emoji23][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445970
> 
> 
> LMAO it's entertaining!
> 
> Awwww I'm enjoying so much seeing him these days and I can't believe I'm actually seeing him in something like 10 days [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445971




or is "a choking game" a colloquial thing?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> or is "a choking game" a colloquial thing?



Lol no I didn't mean anything weird with it hahahahahah just that this game is (not) choking him [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Lol no I didn't mean anything weird with it hahahahahah just that this game is (not) choking him [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


lol no judgment obviously


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol no judgment obviously





	

		
			
		

		
	
 it looks like he's choking [emoji23][emoji1316][emoji57]


----------



## Just Askin

.


aprilmayjune said:


> lol no judgment obviously


Have you deliberately got PM disabled? Wanted to ask you something about ffic. Can you PM me?


----------



## Allie28

Some keep saying how bad he's aging and how old he looks but I don't think he looks THAT much different now than he does in this pic from IB....












We've all aged in the last 7-8 years.  Michael too.  But I honestly don't see a huge difference.

Pics courtesy of twitter and IMDb


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Some keep saying how bad he's aging and how old he looks but I don't think he looks THAT much different now than he does in this pic from IB....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all aged in the last 7-8 years.  Michael too.  But I honestly don't see a huge difference.
> 
> Pics courtesy of twitter and IMDb



In total agreement [emoji106] And he scrubs up well when he needs to [emoji2]


----------



## gingerglory

let's see...the natural progress of human aging


----------



## FassbenderLover

The best he looked was 2011-2013


----------



## pearlyqueen

I think Michael looks better now than he ever has. Same good looks but he now has that look of a man who's totally at ease with himself, and a maturity about him - very seductive [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

the first word that springs to mind at 2007-2009 is "douchecanoe"


----------



## Selayang430

I think he looks the best since May 2015 - matured and full of sex appeal in a positive way (no douchebag feel)


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> the first word that springs to mind at 2007-2009 is "douchecanoe"



 I had to google that! Aah, poor Michael, he had his moments, agreed but think you're being a bit harsh on him! Styling and grooming were never his forte and back then he doubtless over indulged himself from time to time...but hey he's matured now and see how good he looks!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Love how he looked here!


----------



## Selayang430

He does look good on and off since he made a name of himself in showbiz. 

However he looks CONSISTENTLY good since May 2015.  Since when he looked bad / unruly since then?


----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> the first word that springs to mind at 2007-2009 is "douchecanoe"



LOL.  I've never heard that one before, cracked me up!  But I agree, he didn't look his best those years.  Oh, and the 2012 Prometheus premiere.  Yikes.  Too skinny and too much face powder.  2013-16 looking pretty fine.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Some keep saying how bad he's aging and how old he looks but I don't think he looks THAT much different now than he does in this pic from IB....
> 
> 
> We've all aged in the last 7-8 years.  Michael too.  But I honestly don't see a huge difference.
> 
> Pics courtesy of twitter and IMDb


I agree.



gingerglory said:


> LOL
> 
> btw just remembered that back in 2010 when they filmed ADM in Austria (I think it's Austria), Michael and Viggo got papped walking around in the city. In hindsight, I'm sure that's also staged. I wonder how could that place possibly have any paparazzi? LOL






















Allie28 said:


> LOL.  I've never heard that one before, cracked me up!  But I agree, he didn't look his best those years.  Oh, and the 2012 Prometheus premiere.  Yikes.  Too skinny and too much face powder.  2013-16 looking pretty fine.


I actually like the Hunger premiere pic posted by Ginger and his look during the IB/Fish Tank period:




He looked better during the Prometheus promo:






 Press conference for Angel (Berlinale 2007)









Hex (with eyeliner)


----------



## carmencrem

AC in 3D? [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

He just looks older with facial hair, like everybody else in the world... But still gorgeous. I love him lately, he's super. In NY he was breathless[emoji7]
I loved him back in Cannes 2008, TiFF 2013, in ADM (stache power) in Centurion, in TLBO (stache power), in SJ, in Shame, in Hunger, in Slow West (gorgeous), in First Class, in Apocalypse (super). 
Well, I simply always love him.


----------



## carmencrem

Probably I like him better now cos being less skinny makes him look "stronger/healthier"/more like a man/protective.. I don't know how to explain it better.
I've never been attracted to boys/too young dudes so I think he's gorgeous now and his "aging" process is super. But he's always been an illegally beautiful man.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3446335






And I would love to see him with a new hairstyle again, like longer hair or something. He's too beautiful for this world btw. [emoji1316]


----------



## Fillary

he is so hot


----------



## carmencrem

From TLBO! So sweet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3446528
> View attachment 3446529
> 
> From TLBO! So sweet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Oh that pic of Michael with little Lucy is so cute [emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

from Inglorious Basterds [emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh that pic of Michael with little Lucy is so cute [emoji173]️



I can't [emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

TLBO - from set


----------



## carmencrem

Do you think that pic really is from Inglorious Basterds? Looks like an edit to me... Btw.... I don't know... He was different there..


----------



## mollie12

Where are the behind-the-scenes TLBO photos from?


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Where are the behind-the-scenes TLBO photos from?


I found them on Michael Fassbender LatinoAmerica- facebook, asked for the source without having one yet and now I'm searching the source. I'll post it as soon as I have it.


----------



## carmencrem

A certain @semmar on tumblr posted them. And I don't know where he/she found them..


----------



## carmencrem

NEW STILLS // TLBO [emoji173]️ source: @semmar on tumblr


----------



## Just Askin

I feel I need to apologise for  a serious mistake I made the other day when posting about Michael. It seems to have offended some people greatly. So here goes ...I apologise most sincerely for using the possessive adjective 'your' in place of the correct contraction 'you're' when I posted about Michael Fassbender the other day. I take full responsibility (well predicted text played some part but..) and in no way is it reflective of the high standards taught throughout the British Primary, Secondary and University education system.
I'd also like to add....Damn those stills from TLBO are hot. Thanks ,Carmen.


----------



## carmencrem

taken that day he was leaving New York one month ago


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I feel I need to apologise for  a serious mistake I made the other day when posting about Michael. It seems to have offended some people greatly. So here goes ...I apologise most sincerely for using the possessive adjective 'your' in place of the correct contraction 'you're' when I posted about Michael Fassbender the other day. I take full responsibility (well predicted text played some part but..) and in no way is it reflective of the high standards taught throughout the British Primary, Secondary and University education system.
> I'd also like to add....Damn those stills from TLBO are hot. Thanks ,Carmen.



You know, Ewan mcgregor always writes your instead of you're too. [emoji57]

Btw [emoji23]

And yes, those pics gave me feelings[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> You know, Ewan mcgregor always writes your instead of you're too. [emoji57]
> 
> Btw [emoji23]
> 
> And yes, those pics gave me feelings[emoji173]️


Too many feels for one man...he is ridiculous!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Too many feels for one man...he is ridiculous!


----------



## carmencrem

this is gonna be my movie. The cinematography is absolutely breathtaking and the story is one of the best I've ever read in my life. Just my kind of movie. I'm so happy. [emoji952]

Found on Instagram but the source is: https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily


----------



## jcsepjj

Video Game Movies Will Get Better Soon, Says Former Ubisoft Boss

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/video-game-movies-will-get-better-soon-says-former/1100-6442887/


----------



## aprilmayjune

jcsepjj said:


> Video Game Movies Will Get Better Soon, Says Former Ubisoft Boss
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/video-game-movies-will-get-better-soon-says-former/1100-6442887/


This is the most incongruously adorable headline. I'm suddenly concerned for the health of video games movies


----------



## Just Askin

Fillary said:


> he is so hot


Hi .


----------



## Just Askin

The mans lashes...

http://hellozxxy.tumblr.com/post/149340846418/附一张同款鲨


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> This is the most incongruously adorable headline. I'm suddenly concerned for the health of video games movies


LOL! This article is pretty irrelevant since the guy "thinks" the upcoming movies will be better without any actual proof to back up his statements. He also put in a nice little plug about his new company. I will reserve judgement until official reviews for AC come out. It will all depend on a good script IMO so I hope it meets and exceeds expectations. As for Lara Croft, another remake hollywood does not need but making money trumps creativity most of the time.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> LOL! This article is pretty irrelevant since the guy "thinks" the upcoming movies will be better without any actual proof to back up his statements. He also put in a nice little plug about his new company. I will reserve judgement until official reviews for AC come out. It will all depend on a good script IMO so I hope it meets and exceeds expectations. As for Lara Croft, another remake hollywood does not need but making money trumps creativity most of the time.


Eh, origin stories are in and I'd watch her watch paint dry for two hours so I'm there


----------



## Just Askin

jcsepjj said:


> Video Game Movies Will Get Better Soon, Says Former Ubisoft Boss
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/video-game-movies-will-get-better-soon-says-former/1100-6442887/


Thank you for taking the time to post this article you found.


----------



## Selayang430

jcsepjj said:


> Video Game Movies Will Get Better Soon, Says Former Ubisoft Boss
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/video-game-movies-will-get-better-soon-says-former/1100-6442887/



Thanks for sharing. As a former boss from Ubisoft.  He sure has his insightful view on this. Anyway,  there is a learning curve for the games industry in the venture of making movie.


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks for all the lovely pics and links that everyone has posted lately!


----------



## JaneWT

I am always dubious about these sorts of lists - it is just opinion - but check out the BBC's Greatest Films of the 21st Century published last night.  I will make an exception, as four of Michael's films make the cut.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> Video Game Movies Will Get Better Soon, Says Former Ubisoft Boss
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/video-game-movies-will-get-better-soon-says-former/1100-6442887/



Thanks for sharing!  let's hope [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

haha[emoji39]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3447046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha[emoji39]



I bought the movie tie-in version with Michael and Alicia on the cover. Not yet read , not used to sad story


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I bought the movie tie-in version with Michael and Alicia on the cover. Not yet read , not used to sad story



Really? So you dont know the ending etc? Lucky you, you'll probably enjoy the movie even more.
I won't spoil it after I'll see it next week, don't worry. [emoji92]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Really? So you dont know the ending etc? Lucky you, you'll probably enjoy the movie even more.
> I won't spoil it after I'll see it next week, don't worry. [emoji92]



Don't know the ending etc, but I am not concern about spoiler. Just hope you take many many pic of them !


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Don't know the ending etc, but I am not concern about spoiler. Just hope you take many many pic of them !



Yes!!! I'll try my best Let's hope it won't rain.. It'd be a huge problem in Venice. I'm going to the screening also btw so sooner or later I'll see them. I hope the premiere will be fine and cool without rain and mess[emoji85]


----------



## carmencrem

I didn't want to post it cause the quality is too low but... Waiting for HQ found on Twitter, my tl is full of it so I don't know the source but it's going to be in EMPIRE UK.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3447126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to post it cause the quality is too low but... Waiting for HQ found on Twitter, my tl is full of it so I don't know the source but it's going to be in EMPIRE UK.



Is it CGI-enhanced ? Haha! So muscular .......


----------



## Just Askin

Let's not forget what Fassbender is capable of


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Let's not forget what Fassbender is capable of
> View attachment 3447147
> View attachment 3447148
> View attachment 3447149
> View attachment 3447153
> View attachment 3447154



Hello


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## mollie12

Trespass Against Us has a 10pm screening at the Princess of Wales theater on Friday 9 September at TIFF. 

http://i.imgur.com/NR6UwIS.jpg


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-mic...licked-on-the-light-between-oceans-1471976432 interesting article about the making of TLBO. God bless Cianfrance's way of making films: so real, such a great artist.


----------



## mollie12

BTW, TLBO had its major LA press screening last night.  Embargo up on the 31st.


----------



## mollie12

Much more detailed TIFF write-up for Trespass Against Us.  I think it started screening for press in Toronto today.  An entertainment reporter logged it on her Letterboxd account. 



> _Trespass Against Us_ begins at high velocity, in a beat-up Subaru chasing a rabbit through open fields, immediately thrusting us into a world where speed and strength settle scores and the law does not apply.
> 
> Chad Cutler (Michael Fassbender) is the man at the wheel. Part of a notorious clan of outlaws led by his criminal father (Brendan Gleeson), Chad struggles to instill good values in his children, as the elder Cutler praises bad behaviour over good and lets brawn rather than brains rule the day. Chad seeks opportunities to integrate into the "settled" community — his kids go to the local school, and he takes them swimming at the public pool. But when he attempts to leave the collection of trailers where he grew up and rent an apartment in town, the landlord refuses his money, fearing the violent repercussions of Chad's kinfolk. Despite his desire to free himself of his father's controlling grasp, Chad agrees to go along with his latest heist plan. When tensions between the Cutlers and local law enforcement finally come to a head, loyalties are put to the ultimate test.
> 
> As daring as it is heartfelt, music-video director Adam Smith's feature debut brings the life of an outsider community to the screen in all its texture and detail. Embracing the role of the antihero, Fassbender makes Chad someone you want to root for despite his repeated ****-ups and less-than-refined manner.
> 
> With a pulsating original score by The Chemical Brothers, the film drives us through a gripping series of events that lead to its emotional conclusion._Trespass Against Us_ is not just a film about a family of outlaws; it's a film about family itself.



http://www.tiff.net/films/trespass-against-us/


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Much more detailed TIFF write-up for Trespass Against Us.  I think it started screening for press in Toronto today.  An entertainment reporter logged it on her Letterboxd account.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tiff.net/films/trespass-against-us/



Thanks.

I'm very very curious to know more about this movie. 
Can't wait to see the trailer and to read more stuff bout it.


----------



## carmencrem

http://thats-normal.com/2016/08/mov...ontent=Movie Review: The Light Between Oceans great review of TLBO.


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.amazon.com/Between-Ocea...reative=9325&linkCode=ur2&tag=thepurseblog-20 
TLBO's soundtrack. 30 seconds x each track but definitely worth listening. I'm buying it, it's beautiful and Desplat can do no wrong. I knew it!


----------



## Hackensack

The _Trespass Against Us _review sounds really good!  Better than I had expected, given the delayed release.  I can't wait to see it.  And thanks, Mollie12, for the review!


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Much more detailed TIFF write-up for Trespass Against Us.  I think it started screening for press in Toronto today.  An entertainment reporter logged it on her Letterboxd account.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tiff.net/films/trespass-against-us/


Thanks! This looks very promising. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20160819-the-21st-centurys-100-greatest-films?ocid=twcul


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> The _Trespass Against Us _review sounds really good!  Better than I had expected, given the delayed release.  I can't wait to see it.  And thanks, Mollie12, for the review!


I've been excited about this since before it started filming. I know this is gonna be a personal favourite.


----------



## mollie12

You guys know that TIFF blurb isn't a review right?  It's the festival programmer trying to make it sound as attractive as possible so it sells tickets.  They're marketing it.


----------



## Just Askin

How long have I been anxiously awaiting this film......

http://variety.com/2013/film/global/michael-fassbender-eyes-trespass-against-us-1200781405/


----------



## Just Askin

I know I've posted this before but this is much better quality than the one I had.


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the TLBO stills!
I was sure to find the last carefully staged pics on the DM,JJ,etc.. with some great articles about the loving boyfriend..  



Esizzle said:


> LOL! This article is pretty irrelevant since the guy "thinks" the upcoming movies will be better without any actual proof to back up his statements. He also put in a nice little plug about his new company. I will reserve judgement until official reviews for AC come out. It will all depend on a good script IMO so I hope it meets and exceeds expectations. As for Lara Croft, another remake hollywood does not need but making money trumps creativity most of the time.


I also think the script will be the decisive factor.  This new TR movie  is not exactly a remake because it's based on the new games with a young Lara Croft and a new story.



JaneWT said:


> I am always dubious about these sorts of lists - it is just opinion - but check out the BBC's Greatest Films of the 21st Century published last night.  I will make an exception, as four of Michael's films make the cut.


Hunger is my favorite collaboration with McQueen but it's great to see the other two movies and I'm very glad to see Fish Tank. 



carmencrem said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Between-Ocea...reative=9325&linkCode=ur2&tag=thepurseblog-20
> TLBO's soundtrack. 30 seconds x each track but definitely worth listening. I'm buying it, it's beautiful and Desplat can do no wrong. I knew it!


I've heard something,it looks very good. 


















Source


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> You guys know that TIFF blurb isn't a review right?  It's the festival programmer trying to make it sound as attractive as possible so it sells tickets.  They're marketing it.


Yes,they do the same thing with every film. I don't have high expectations,but I see it as an "experiment"  with a new director.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> You guys know that TIFF blurb isn't a review right?  It's the festival programmer trying to make it sound as attractive as possible so it sells tickets.  They're marketing it.


I thought the writer was reviewing! I shall wait for the official reviews then lol!
Does it bode well for the quality of the movie if it being highlighted by Michael being there to present/Q&A?


----------



## artemis09

I'm still hoping TAU will be good. The story seems interesting to me and I really like the cast.


----------



## carmencrem

A Michael's fan saw TLBO yesterday. I know it's a very "fan''s review but it's always a review. 
http://www.restlesstymes.com/post/149403325646/the-light-between-oceans-film-review#_=_  



This is a broadcast journalist 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Other people


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I am always dubious about these sorts of lists - it is just opinion - but check out the BBC's Greatest Films of the 21st Century published last night.  I will make an exception, as four of Michael's films make the cut.



I'm very very glad for this! 
Dubious too, I mean, as much as I enjoy reviews and people who like a movie, movies' lists are not my thing... But hey it's great to see those! [emoji1316]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> A Michael's fan saw TLBO yesterday. I know it's a very "fan''s review but it's always a review.
> http://www.restlesstymes.com/post/149403325646/the-light-between-oceans-film-review#_=_
> View attachment 3447889
> 
> 
> This is a broadcast journalist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447890
> 
> Other people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447891
> View attachment 3447892
> View attachment 3447893



Thanks for sharing. The fact that Disney did pre-screening shows that they have confidence and words of mouth. Otherwise they would just let it release quietly to fulfill their contractual obligations


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.gamesradar.com/the-assassins-creed-movies-uk-release-date-has-eagle-dived-into-2017/


----------



## carmencrem

Michael had dinner at "Desire Kitchen at West End" in Killarney on August 13th


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.vulture.com/2016/08/see-...-+nymag.com's+Entertainment+and+Culture+Blog) NEW lovely lovely clip from TLBO [emoji169]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> http://www.vulture.com/2016/08/see-an-exclusive-light-between-oceans-clip.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+nymag/vulture+(Vulture+-+nymag.com's+Entertainment+and+Culture+Blog) NEW lovely lovely clip from TLBO [emoji169]


Um let's talk about how that "Ack" noise he makes is both ridiculous and adorable and made me make the kind of expression usually reserved for baby animals


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Um let's talk about how that "Ack" noise he makes is both ridiculous and adorable and made me make the kind of expression usually reserved for baby animals



Right? It's so cute [emoji76][emoji23] it melted my soul down[emoji18] and bye bye stache [emoji24]


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> http://www.vulture.com/2016/08/see-an-exclusive-light-between-oceans-clip.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+nymag/vulture+(Vulture+-+nymag.com's+Entertainment+and+Culture+Blog) NEW lovely lovely clip from TLBO [emoji169]



That clip...  

Thanks for posting it and all the reviews.  
Can't wait to see this for myself!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> That clip...
> 
> Thanks for posting it and all the reviews.
> Can't wait to see this for myself!



Few days left!!! [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

found on Facebook


----------



## carmencrem

http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/149425715653/the-light-between-oceans-2016-dir-derek cute gifs with some scenes from that last clip made by sparklesandstress 







































Gotta thank poster August_Lee, who always helps me with gifs! [emoji1317]


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/mfonline/status/768510193042882562 re TAU


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> I thought the writer was reviewing! I shall wait for the official reviews then lol!
> Does it bode well for the quality of the movie if it being highlighted by Michael being there to present/Q&A?


I doubt the two things are related. They wanted him for the TIFF Soirée  and TAU was the only film that can premiere at the Toronto Festival. 



carmencrem said:


> A Michael's fan saw TLBO yesterday. I know it's a very "fan''s review but it's always a review.
> http://www.restlesstymes.com/post/149403325646/the-light-between-oceans-film-review#_=_





> Second, Alicia Vikander.  She was outstanding, I mean truly.  *To the dismay of some who follow me (sorry!)* I will be honest and say the girl is a wonder.  An absolute wonder.


 
Very nice review. 



carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3447966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael had dinner at "Desire Kitchen at West End" in Killarney on August 13th


I see that he's still promoting hotels and restaurants.. But he's alone,so I guess TLBO is not the reason this time. 

@Amirosie: Off to see @TLBOmovie. Armed with Kleenex & no makeup. Cianfrance loves to destroy me. Can't wait to see Fassbender and Vikander's chemistry 
@schuckster: @Amirosie RIP your Kleenex box, my screening almost flooded. 
@Amirosie: @A_for_asshole @TLBOmovie he's a genius. Really shows humanity in a raw and beautiful way.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I doubt the two things are related. They wanted him for the TIFF Soirée  and TAU was the only film that can premiere at the Toronto Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice review.
> 
> 
> I see that he's still promoting hotels and restaurants.. But he's alone,so I guess TLBO is not the reason this time.
> 
> @Amirosie: Off to see @TLBOmovie. Armed with Kleenex & no makeup. Cianfrance loves to destroy me. Can't wait to see Fassbender and Vikander's chemistry
> @schuckster: @Amirosie RIP your Kleenex box, my screening almost flooded.
> @Amirosie: @A_for_asshole @TLBOmovie he's a genius. Really shows humanity in a raw and beautiful way.



Thanks dear! [emoji108]

And thanks August_Lee, again! [emoji57][emoji92]

















You make me feel at peace
http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/149436851153/you-make-me-feel-at-peace-the-light-between


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/2...p?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter NEW sweet clip from TLBO [emoji170] Michael is so mega cute as a dad, omg[emoji24]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/2...p?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter NEW sweet clip from TLBO [emoji170] Michael is so mega cute as a dad, omg[emoji24]



He is super cute as a daddy!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> He is super cute as a daddy!



Definitely. I'll die watching this. It's just my kind of story, my thing. [emoji85][emoji178]


----------



## carmencrem

thanks to @ilovemichaelfassbender on ig and Empire Magazine [emoji57][emoji57] 
I'll die with this one too, probably.. 
just sayin'...


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3448995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to @ilovemichaelfassbender on ig and Empire Magazine [emoji57][emoji57]
> I'll die with this one too, probably..
> just sayin'...



Won't die ...just keep salivating only


----------



## Selayang430

Scanned copy AC


----------



## Selayang430

This one is bigger - can read


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> This one is bigger - can read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449017



Thanks dear!!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Thanks dear!!!



You 're welcome !


----------



## carmencrem

http://theplaylist.net/watch-the-fi...lus-over-40-new-photos-20160825/2/#cb-content many many pics! Some are new! Check it out [emoji177]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 and more...


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.wbai.org/archive.php here's the link to Michael's short interview aout TLBO and more. it's very very good, he's super talkative. he said he was incredibly attracted to the story (about human beings) and Tom's character when he read the script (and then the book), most of all to his integrity, loyalty and love for a woman until the very end; he also talks about other issues such as immigration, politics, society, war , expressing his opinions, which are pretty cool and interesting. 
He also talks about the wind in New Zealand (interesting) and more...
Loved this interview. There are a lot of things he has already said but it's impossible not to repeat yourself when they ask you always the same stuff.
Never heard him talk that much! lol. not complaining  cool!


----------



## carmencrem

Italian magazine Grazia interviewed Michael in New York. It was about time, wasn't it? 

Here I have few of the many questions they have already aired online, tomorrow I'll find the magazine and I'll read all the rest of the interview, which is longer than this.

Here's a "preview". 
The interview is in italian, but I can translate it in english:
"It was embarassing having sex with Alicia in front of the cameras, I would have prefered not to have so many peole around me. In some moments Derek lay under the bed telling us "oh, great, keep going!, which is definitely not the most ordinary thing: having sex in a room with many people who stares at you."
"Between us it was immediate -love at first sight-, when we started knowing each other, but here I'd prefer to talk only about her formidable talent and her incredible passion about what she does, because I definitely prefer to keep some (private) things just for us. I think it's important to protect who and what you love."
He also says his weirdest habit is to sleep as soon as he can ("I love power naps: you sleep for only 20 minutes -no more than 20 minutes- and it's incredibly refreshing. I'm very good at it."

And then he confesses he hates to shoot scenes from dangerous heights: "the truth is that for some action scenes you need to spend most of the time hanging in the air with some slings to protect my groin, it's something I'd like to avoid -to save my private parts from pain, to be honest. I didn't suffer from fear of heights, I just simply suffered." lol 

Tomorrow I'll buy the magazine cause I'm in Italy right now, so I'll let you know if there's something new 

http://www.affaritaliani.it/enterta...avanti-alle-telecamere-437781.html?refresh_ce


----------



## carmencrem

what can I say!! Found on ig no source yet!! [emoji178]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3449349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say!! Found on ig no source yet!! [emoji178]



What a beautiful photograph of Michael and Alicia - such tenderness and love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks for the Assassin's Creed stuff.  Looking forward to reading my Empire Magazine.
I like most film genres if the movie is done well, and AC will be no exception, despite me not being a gamer.  I do have high hopes for the quality of this pic - I think it will be a visual spectacle - but pitching it so close to Rogue One is still a mistake (still, we won't dwell on that).  Hope the publicity machine picks up for this once the summer is over.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> http://www.wbai.org/archive.php here's the link to Michael's short interview about TLBO and more


I can't listen to it - it's just a list of podcasts - but thanks anyway!


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3449349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say!! Found on ig no source yet!! [emoji178]


Oh my word.  Great pic - thanks!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I can't listen to it - it's just a list of podcasts - but thanks anyway!



Really? It's the first, the one at 2 pm! There's in the home page. It's worth it


----------



## JaneWT

I do hope that Michael's TLBO performance isn't overlooked.  His character covers his emotions, so I am half-expecting all the praise to be heaped on to his effusive co-stars and I admit I will feel rather peeved if he's not justly recognised for his portrayal.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3449349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say!! Found on ig no source yet!! [emoji178]



I had given up that there would be any official photo shoot.  Glad I was wrong!


----------



## FassbenderLover

He's doing the most to promote this film


----------



## Just Askin

Let's just look at this couple again....so sweet


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Let's just look at this couple again....so sweet
> View attachment 3449402



These lovebirds are totally smitten [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Let's just look at this couple again....so sweet
> View attachment 3449402



I hope there's a photoshoot! [emoji1317] I was waiting for this I was afraid to have none! So happy! +


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> These lovebirds are totally smitten [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Simply cute. Look at the way they look at each other [emoji179]


----------



## carmencrem

Btw it's for Entertainment Weekly!


----------



## jcsepjj

carmencrem said:


> Italian magazine Grazia interviewed Michael in New York. It was about time, wasn't it?
> 
> Here I have few of the many questions they have already aired online, tomorrow I'll find the magazine and I'll read all the rest of the interview, which is longer than this.
> 
> Here's a "preview".
> The interview is in italian, but I can translate it in english:
> "It was embarassing having sex with Alicia in front of the cameras, I would have prefered not to have so many peole around me. In some moments Derek lay under the bed telling us "oh, great, keep going!, which is definitely not the most ordinary thing: having sex in a room with many people who stares at you."
> "Between us it was immediate -love at first sight-, when we started knowing each other, but here I'd prefer to talk only about her formidable talent and her incredible passion about what she does, because I definitely prefer to keep some (private) things just for us. I think it's important to protect who and what you love."
> He also says his weirdest habit is to sleep as soon as he can ("I love power naps: you sleep for only 20 minutes -no more than 20 minutes- and it's incredibly refreshing. I'm very good at it."
> 
> And then he confesses he hates to shoot scenes from dangerous heights: "the truth is that for some action scenes you need to spend most of the time hanging in the air with some slings to protect my groin, it's something I'd like to avoid -to save my private parts from pain, to be honest. I didn't suffer from fear of heights, I just simply suffered." lol
> 
> Tomorrow I'll buy the magazine cause I'm in Italy right now, so I'll let you know if there's something new
> 
> http://www.affaritaliani.it/enterta...avanti-alle-telecamere-437781.html?refresh_ce



The love at first sight part doesn't surprise me since there was sightings of them together almost immediately. You could tell already by her birthday in the beginning of October something was going on!


----------



## pearlyqueen

jcsepjj said:


> The love at first sight part doesn't surprise me since there was sightings of them together almost immediately. You could tell already by her birthday in the beginning of October something was going on!



Oh definitely! That pic of Michael and Alicia at the spa in early October, it was obvious from that they were lovers!


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## jcsepjj

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh definitely! That pic of Michael and Alicia at the spa in early October, it was obvious from that they were lovers!



Yes for sure! I bet there was an instant attraction when they first met but both were in relationships back then. Conveniently enough both were single by the time filming began. [emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> The love at first sight part doesn't surprise me since there was sightings of them together almost immediately. You could tell already by her birthday in the beginning of October something was going on!



Yes I've always thought so [emoji6]
that spa pic was cute I loved his mega smile with all his 483929 teeth [emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> Yes for sure! I bet there was an instant attraction when they first met but both were in relationships back then. Conveniently enough both were single by the time filming began. [emoji57][emoji57]



Right time + right people + right atmosphere. 
I mean.. 




Lucky them! [emoji108][emoji92]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yes I've always thought so [emoji6]
> that spa pic was cute I loved his mega smile with all his 483929 teeth [emoji57]



Ha, here it is, 7 October 2014. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
How happy Michael looks and they are still looking head over heels nearly 2 years later [emoji180]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Right time + right people + right atmosphere.
> I mean..
> View attachment 3449436
> View attachment 3449437
> View attachment 3449438
> 
> Lucky them! [emoji108][emoji92]



The right timing! So happy! Carmen - don't too excited to sleep again ! Hehe


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> He's doing the most to promote this film



So much for being so private and not using their relationship for publicity. I'm not talking about the how genuine their relationship is, none of us can really say for sure. But how anyone can look at these pics and not recognize how they are milking their relationship for the promotion of this film is beyond me.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The right timing! So happy! Carmen - don't too excited to sleep again ! Hehe



Lol i won't sleep until I find the other pics [emoji23] just joking they always come out when I'm sleeping... [emoji30]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Ha, here it is, 7 October 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How happy Michael looks and they are still looking head over heels nearly 2 years later [emoji180]



This is one of my favourite pics of them. So tired and so cute [emoji6][emoji179]


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.traileraddict.com/the-li...nus?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter ah and btw... NEW CLIP [emoji179]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.traileraddict.com/the-li...nus?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter ah and btw... NEW CLIP [emoji179]



Today is a good day ! Some more it is TGIF !!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Today is a good day ! Some more it is TGIF !!



It's the scene in which Isabel sees Janus for the first time [emoji92] they blindfolded Alicia and then let her see the island and giving a spontaneous reaction. Lovely. [emoji92]


----------



## artemis09

FassbenderLover said:


> He's doing the most to promote this film


Considering it's a romance film (or is being promoted as one, depending on how you look at it) and has a wide-release, I don't think this is an insane amount of promotion, to be honest. The interviews they were doing last month were relatively tame, so I was expecting some kind of photo or full-on photo spread or at least another article. The film is coming out in pretty much a week, so ramping up the promo is to be expected at this time. Plus, he's done plenty of promos for his other films: X-Men, Jane Eyre (where he even did a photo shoot with Mia), 12 YAS, etc.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> It's the scene in which Isabel sees Janus for the first time [emoji92] they blindfolded Alicia and then let her see the island and giving a spontaneous reaction. Lovely. [emoji92]



Agree - this shall be the one that she was blindfolded to walk all the way to see sun rise. The scenery is breathtaking


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Lol i won't sleep until I find the other pics [emoji23] just joking they always come out when I'm sleeping... [emoji30]



By that time - will be more or less like the pic [emoji13][emoji1][emoji38][emoji23][emoji11]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> By that time - will be more or less like the pic [emoji13][emoji1][emoji38][emoji23][emoji11]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449510



Ahahah aww yes they're so cute[emoji7][emoji179][emoji30][emoji1317]
I know they have both already done photoshoots like this before with other costars and everything and it's nothing unique but just the fact it's them... It's enough for me. I mean, I adore them, I was hoping for a photoshoot but now I had almost given up.. And then.. [emoji1316][emoji57][emoji92] his look, their hands..!


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> *Considering it's a romance film* (or is being promoted as one, depending on how you look at it) and has a wide-release, I don't think this is an insane amount of promotion, to be honest. The interviews they were doing last month were relatively tame, so I was expecting some kind of photo or full-on photo spread or at least another article. The film is coming out in pretty much a week, so ramping up the promo is to be expected at this time. Plus, he's done plenty of promos for his other films: X-Men, Jane Eyre *(where he even did a photo shoot with Mia)*, 12 YAS, etc.



Yeah, I don't see how that photo is much different from how I've seen other actors promote their romantic films.  Like this was also from EW, and neither of the actors are in costume:


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ahahah aww yes they're so cute[emoji7][emoji179][emoji30][emoji1317]
> I know they have both already done photoshoots like these before with other costars and everything but just the fact it's them... It's enough for me. I mean, I adore them, I was hoping for a photoshoot but now I had almost given up.. And then.. [emoji1316][emoji57][emoji92] his look, their hands..!



Yes! The happiness comes when you least expected it.  Remember We chat yesterday about waist or hip..,,,
BTW - where's his left hand ? [emoji14][emoji1]


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, I don't see how that photo is much different from how I've seen other actors promote their romantic films.  Like this was also from EW, and neither of the actors are in costume:



These pics look staged IMO; the one of Michael and Alicia looks natural, full of tenderness the way they are looking at each other.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> These pics look staged IMO; the one of Michael and Alicia looks natural, full of tenderness the way they are looking at each other.



Let's be real.  They're both staged.  It's also totally expected as promo for this type of film, whether the couple on screen is or is not a real life couple.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> These pics look staged IMO; the one of Michael and Alicia looks natural, full of tenderness the way they are looking at each other.



Yeah of course these are staged, they're promotional pics but also they were not in love irl so I think it's just our way to perceive something.. (I love these pics of J and K tho!!) 
That one of Michael and Alicia is staged cause it's a promo pic but obviously more simple and natural, it's also less "artistic", just cute. :3


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Let's be real.  They're both staged.  It's also totally expected as promo for this type of film, whether the couple on screen is or is not a real life couple.



Sorry, don't agree. The McAvoy/Knightley pics look totally different to me. The Michael Alicia pic looks very natural, may be part of the promo but this pose came naturally to them.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah of course these are staged, they're promotional pics but also they were not in love irl so I think it's just our way to perceive something.. (I love these pics of J and K tho!!)
> That one of Michael and Alicia is staged cause it's a promo pic but obviously more simple and natural, it's also less "artistic", just cute. :3



I would use "posed " for - like wedding photo also couples pose for photographers. However the difference is the FEEL. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji4]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Sorry, don't agree. The McAvoy/Knightley pics look totally different to me. The Michael Alicia pic looks very natural.



Agree on this. No exotic scenario, no weird poses, no sexy stuff, just the two of them posing together. 
Of course "staged" to promote the movie but far from being that staged/artistic. Very simple and obviously way more natural. I also think they would probably feel odd posing for sexy pics together [emoji28]


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh definitely! That pic of Michael and Alicia at the spa in early October, it was obvious from that they were lovers!


He looked like the weight of the world had been lifted off him.  Such a marked difference from spring of that year.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Yes! The happiness comes when you least expected it.  Remember We chat yesterday about waist or hip..,,,
> BTW - where's his left hand ? [emoji14][emoji1]



[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## FassbenderLover

OMG  this is too funny
The weight of the world has been lifted so much he's been busy banging other women after they started "casually dating" lmbo
They've been so private for almost 2 years and when tis time for the movie they both starred in to be released and promoted he's talking about "love at first sight". Where was that love talk a year ago? Or did he just "fell in love" with her?


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Let's be real.  They're both staged.  It's also totally expected as promo for this type of film, whether the couple on screen is or is not a real life couple.


They both were most likely instructed on how to pose for a photo to go along with the article. For me the more weird thing is the random Italian article where Michael is translated as confessing love at first sight. Does not sound like him to go from completely stoic to lovey dovey for an Italian article of all things. Either it was fabricated or mistranslated.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> He looked like the weight of the world had been lifted off him.  Such a marked difference from spring of that year.



Agreed, Michael's looked so happy since September 2014, and that must be due to falling in love with Alicia. She's obviously had a profound effect on him and he looks totally smitten. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> OMG  this is too funny
> The weight of the world has been lifted so much he's been busy banging other women after they started "casually dating" lmbo
> They've been so private for almost 2 years and when tis time for the movie they both starred in to be released and promoted he's talking about "love at first sight". Where was that love talk a year ago? Or did he just "fell in love" with her?


Honestly stating things like that about a magazine photo shoot is so awkward and odd it makes me cringe.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed, Michael's looked so happy since September 2014, and that must be due to falling in love with Alicia. She's obviously had a profound effect on him and he looks totally smitten. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



You deserve the better version [emoji1316]


----------



## Just Askin

Article translated by an Italian who speaks (and writes) fluent English. That means the article is fabricated then .   Or not ....


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> You deserve the better version [emoji1316]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449518



Hey thanks Carmen! Seeing two people in love like this never makes me cringe [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Article translated by an Italian who speaks (and writes) fluent English. That means the article is fabricated then .   Or not ....



Ahah sorry but I have some posts on ignore to make it easier for me to read what I care about.. No I didn't mistranslate it, btw. He said "colpo di fulmine" which is the Italian way to say "love at first sight". I don't care about what the magazine did with his words and I won't discuss it cause I saw him with my eyes talking about the "sudden love thing", his decision to keep his personal moments private and to protect the ones he love, so.. I'm not shocked at all, just happy for him if he's happy [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## kashlo

I


artemis09 said:


> Cidering it's a romance film (or is being promoted as one, depending on how you look at it) and has a wide-release, I don't think this is an insane amount of promotion, to be honest. The interviews they were doing last month were relatively tame, so I was expecting some kind of photo or full-on photo spread or at least another article. The film is coming out in pretty much a week, so ramping up the promo is to be expected at this time. Plus, he's done plenty of promos for his other films: X-Men, Jane Eyre (where he even did a photo shoot with Mia), 12 YAS, etc.


I agree, I don't think this is an excessive amount of promo. It is line with what he has done in the past. Remember that bdsm-esque shoot with charilze theron? And they weren't even a pair in the film.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Hey thanks Carmen! Seeing two people in love like this never makes me cringe [emoji7][emoji7]


Nor me. People constantly denying the obvious does though..


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Hey thanks Carmen! Seeing two people in love like this never makes me cringe [emoji7][emoji7]



Hey I do hope there are other pics! [emoji1317]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Nor me. People constantly denying the obvious does though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449522



My heart will go on[emoji305][emoji305][emoji305]


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> I
> 
> I agree, I don't think this is an excessive amount of promo. It is line with what he has done in the past. Remember that bdsm-esque shoot with charilze theron? And they weren't even a pair in the film.


The BDSM shoot was a hot one. Could you see the weight of the world on Michael's shoulders? Because I guess these things can be inferred from a photoshoot. The fencing shoot with Mia was also a good one. Where do photographers come up with the themes for these shoots? LOL! I dont recall him doing these themed shoots in the recent years.


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the links and pics!


carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3449349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can I say!! Found on ig no source yet!!


Great pic!



JaneWT said:


> I do hope that Michael's TLBO performance isn't overlooked.  His character covers his emotions, so I am half-expecting all the praise to be heaped on to his effusive co-stars and I admit I will feel rather peeved if he's not justly recognised for his portrayal.


Alicia's role is definitely showier,but his role completely suits his natural intensity and requires the kind of acting I like. I expect a great performance. 



artemis09 said:


> Considering it's a romance film (or is being promoted as one, depending on how you look at it) and has a wide-release, I don't think this is an insane amount of promotion, to be honest. The interviews they were doing last month were relatively tame, so I was expecting some kind of photo or full-on photo spread or at least another article. The film is coming out in pretty much a week, so ramping up the promo is to be expected at this time. *Plus, he's done plenty of promos for his other films: X-Men, Jane Eyre (where he even did a photo shoot with Mia), 12 YAS, etc*.


Yes,and in some cases it's not even comparable to what he's doing for TLBO. 



mollie12 said:


> Let's be real.  They're both staged.  It's also totally expected as promo for this type of film, whether the couple on screen is or is not a real life couple.


They're obviously staged,but I agree with Pearlyqueen that it feels more natural than other shoots I've seen. This one with Redmayne,for example:




Those photos for Atonement are quite bad..  Talking about that type of photo shoots,the one with Mia Wasikowska was much better.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ahah sorry but I have some posts on ignore to make it easier for me to read what I care about.. No I didn't mistranslate it, btw. He said "colpo di fulmine" which is the Italian way to say "love at first sight". I don't care about what the magazine did with his words and I won't discuss it cause I saw him with my eyes talking about the "sudden love thing", his decision to keep his personal moments private and to protect the ones he love, so.. I'm not shocked at all, just happy for him if he's happy [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Thanks Carmen for the translation ! You have my vote of confidence! Don't bother with the negative voice.


----------



## Just Askin

Can you imagine the same sort of photo shoots for his more recent films..X-Men (lots of fanfic but no Photoshoots) Frank...could look sexily at the head, Steve Jobs...licking his Mac screen, Macbeth...Damn that dagger was sexy.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Can you imagine the same sort of photo shoots for his more recent films..X-Men (lots of fanfic but no Photoshoots) Frank...could look sexily at the head, Steve Jobs...licking his Mac screen, Macbeth...Damn that dagger was sexy.



I also found him super sexy in XMA.. Mega handsome. + He was cute with Carolina B and their daughter, they were pretty I like that actress she's a lovely gal.
And I loved him as Steve especially in the end when you see that flashback of him and Jeff D dining together ages before. I died. [emoji30][emoji7]


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Ahah sorry but I have some posts on ignore to make it easier for me to read what I care about.. No I didn't mistranslate it, btw. He said "colpo di fulmine" which is the Italian way to say "love at first sight". I don't care about what the magazine did with his words and I won't discuss it cause I saw him with my eyes talking about the "sudden love thing", his decision to keep his personal moments private and to protect the ones he love, so.. I'm not shocked at all, just happy for him if he's happy [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


She could have translated something like "instant chemistry" as "love at first sight",but I doubt it because they mean different things. I think the part about keeping his personal moments private clarifies that he was actually talking about his personal life.



Esizzle said:


> The BDSM shoot was a hot one. Could you see the weight of the world on Michael's shoulders? Because I guess these things can be inferred from a photoshoot. The fencing shoot with Mia was also a good one. Where do photographers come up with the themes for these shoots? LOL! I dont recall him doing these themed shoots in the recent years.


I think Allie was talking about the spa pic. I disagree about the shoot with Theron. It was ridiculously photoshopped. The fencing shoot with Mia was definitely better.


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> She could have translated something like "instant chemistry" as "love at first sight",but I doubt it because they mean different things. I think the part about keeping his personal moments private clarifies that he was actually talking about his personal life.
> 
> 
> I think Allie was talking about the spa pic. I disagree about the shoot with Theron. It was ridiculously photoshopped. The fencing shoot with Mia was definitely better.



The shoot with Theron....Theron is really beautiful but Michael is like covered in oil - don't know olive or sesame oil ....[emoji38][emoji14]


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> She could have translated something like "instant chemistry" as "love at first sight",but I doubt it because they mean different things. I think the part about keeping his personal moments private clarifies that he was actually talking about his personal life.
> 
> 
> I think Allie was talking about the spa pic. I disagree about the shoot with Theron. It was ridiculously photoshopped. The fencing shoot with Mia was definitely better.



"Colpo di fulmine" is a common way to say "love at first sight"/"strong instant attraction" like when you know someone and immediately feel attraction. Nothing to do with on screen chemistry.. The Italian translation would have been "subito chimica" o "chimica immediata". Colpo di fulmine is our most common way to say "Instant love".  Seriously, I'm not joking, I 100% swear "sudden love"/"love at first sight"/"instant strong attraction" it's the only way to translate "colpo di fulmine", there isn't any other meaning for that expression. I don't know if the journalist wrote crap etc but I translated it in the only possible/existent way.  

Re that photoshoot with Charlize ITA. I don't like it, I've never liked it, I can't help. Not my thing.. Too exaggerated... I liked a lot the one with Mia (I also love Mia!!) and I would have loved one with Penelope Cruz, I thought they had great chemistry, but.. It's too late to ask for it now lol


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The shoot with Theron....Theron is really beautiful but Michael is like covered in oil - don't know olive or sesame oil ....[emoji38][emoji14]



Lol no I didn't really like it. [emoji85] too 50 shades style -with better actors obviously!!! Not my thing.. I find natural things waaaaaay sexier!! [emoji57] the one with Mia was super intriguing IMO. So classy. Matter of tastes I think


----------



## carmencrem

i know it's creepy but it genuinely made me laugh. [emoji23]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Can you imagine the same sort of photo shoots for his more recent films..X-Men (lots of fanfic but no Photoshoots) Frank...could look sexily at the head, Steve Jobs...licking his Mac screen, Macbeth...Damn that dagger was sexy.


Omg I literally did just laugh out loud...

You know Steve jobs probably did lick a Mac screen at some point


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> *I think Allie was talking about the spa pic.* I disagree about the shoot with Theron. It was ridiculously photoshopped. The fencing shoot with Mia was definitely better.



Yep, it was the spa pic.  Thank you Morgane.

If people want to snark on my posts and insult me (which that member has done twice now) at least do it accurately.


----------



## carmencrem

Hello Anne Thompson  


Some reviews:


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Yep, it was the spa pic.  Thank you Morgane.
> 
> If people want to snark on my posts and insult me (which that member has done twice now) at least do it accurately.



And re that article, no 1) he wasn't talking about his character but himself and Alicia (the question was about them as persons irl), 2) "colpo di fulmine" is the typical expression people use in Italy to say "love at first sight"/"immediate attraction". 
The magazine wrote so, and I translated it in the only possible way. I'm not guilty for what the magazine wrote and/or fassy said, I just translated the article in the only possible way, there aren't any other ways to translate that expression in my language. No double meaning, etc..
I don't think it's a big deal tbh, I wouldn't worry that much, whatever he said: if he said so, I'm really really happy (!), if he didn't, and the magazine made up lines he said, I'm happy anyways cos they surely wrote it for some reasons, he must have said something like that, Grazia is not Vanity Fair but is not a crap magazine either. So, I don't know. If someone made an error in translating, it was not me. I'm not responsible for what the magazine wrote/Michael said. 
 Btw... That spa pic[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji173]️


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> Really? It's the first, the one at 2 pm! There's in the home page. It's worth it


  Thank you - managed to listen to it!


----------



## JaneWT

I loved that NY Times mag photo shoot!


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I loved that NY Times mag photo shoot!



It's one of my faves if not my absolute favourite! The video they released was gorgeous. So beautiful. 
Art.


----------



## JaneWT

I really disliked the photo shoot Michael did with Charlize.  Made me cringe a little!

The Mia fencing pics for JE promo were great. 

I am glad that Michael and Alicia have a natural look for their TLBO promo pic - it is beautiful and simple and is all that is needed.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> I really disliked the photo shoot Michael did with Charlize.  Made me cringe a little!
> 
> The Mia fencing pics for JE promo were great.
> 
> I am glad that Michael and Alicia have a natural look for their TLBO promo pic - it is beautiful and simple and is all that is needed.



Sorry if I keep quoting you but couldn't agree more. [emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem

Short nice video review https://twitter.com/hellya2002/status/769071249754644480


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I really disliked the photo shoot Michael did with Charlize.  Made me cringe a little!
> 
> The Mia fencing pics for JE promo were great.
> 
> I am glad that Michael and Alicia have a natural look for their TLBO promo pic - it is beautiful and simple and is all that is needed.



Regarding the photoshoot Michael did with Charlize, I often wondered why? It can't have been anything to do with Prometheus promotion; it was in the August 2012 edition of W magazine and Prometheus opened at the start of June 2012...... And it wasn't as though they are a romantic coupling in the film either. It was obviously designed to be a hot and steamy photoshoot but it was over the top IMO. I doubt we'll see Michael do that kind of shoot again though....unless it's with Alicia!


----------



## carmencrem

Ok I have Grazia Italia with the interview by Armando Gallo which is honestly one of the best and well known Italian journalists. 
These are the scans:





(Grazia rarely takes new pics/photoshoots, journalists just interview actors and they publish the interviews)

Btw..

I DIDNT WRITE THE INTERVIEW, I'M JUST TRANSLATING IT AS LITERALLY AS I CAN
- by Armando Gallo (famous italian journalists who has been working for  50 years and interviewed the Beatles etc  en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armando_G / trust me he's definitely not a nobody…) 

Title:
MICHAEL FASSBENDER: "Now I know what love is"

(I'll  skip the intro, cause it just talks about the movie, Venice, the fact  they are very private about their intimate life etc..)
[...]  He (Fassbender), with his typical accent, recalls the beginning of his real life relationship with Alicia as an "istant 'colpo di fulmine' (love at first  sight/instant strong attraction/feeling http://savoringitaly.com/colpo-di-fulmine-love-at-first-sight/ - http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/498138-colpo-di-fulmine-the-thunderbolt-as-italians-call-it-when).
And by the way, Vikander  surprised him the first time before even meeting on set, when he came to  know she had accepted to live in that remote place of NZ for one moth  and a half. "She never takes anything from granted and proved to have  such a fierce many male actors don't have." 
Fassbender is going to Venice with this movie which is definitely very meaningful for him. 
(I'll skip the description of TLBO's plot and AC's plot etc..)
Q:  In TLBO you found yourself in a semi-desert island with a beautiful  young lady, who became your girlfriend in real life. Which kind of woman  is she in the movie?
A: Isabel, Alicia's  character, it's a person who tries to obtain every single thing she  wants, and that makes her very attractive. She's unfiltered and says  everything she thinks.

Q: And how's Alicia?
A:  Here I just want to talk about her formidable talent and the passion  she has for her work, cause some things, well, I prefer to keep them for  the two of us. I think it's good to protect who and what you love.

Q: In the movie you shot many love scenes. How was it?
A:  Well, it was strange, because we were surrounded by people, it's  difficult to find it comfortable; we were pretty embarassed. Then,  obviously there were some moments in which Derek kept coming close and  telling us what to do and "ok, that's great! Keep going".

Q: Is love enough to keep together two people without sons/daughters?
A:  Love is many things: it's what allows us to create a new life, to  survive, to keep hoping in difficult moments and, why not? Also to make  the wrong choices.

Q: If you had  son, in which aspects would you like him to be similar to you? 
A: Oh, I wish he was healthy, it's enough. And then, I wish he/she had my eyes.

Q: After such a romantic story you did a lot of Action Movies. Why?
A:  I couldn't say NO to Alien! Of course there'll be again disgusting  creatures in the movie, but that was such a big challenge for me. Ridley  Scott had the ability to create an unique world, where technology and  humans world get united. The result is such a cool universe!

Q:  The X-Men movies are the perfect movies for young dudes. When you were  younger did you have any insecurities about yourself like those mutants?  Or.. were you a trendy one?
A: During  my puberty I was so confused and full of insecurities. I used to find my  shelter in music, heavy metal. It saved me, it was the world I felt to  be part of.

Q: Should we imagine you playing on the stage?
A: I wish! For a couple of years I tried to play the electric guitar, but unfortunately I wasn't good enough.

Q: First X-Men, now Alien... Do you like sagas?
A:  No, but I sold my soul to the devil and that's my doom. (laughs) Well,  the truth is that I love these roles, they challenge me and give me the  opportunity to work with the best people.

Q:  And now Assassins Creed. And you're not just the main character, you  are also one of the producers. Is this the most evident sign of your  success?
A: I've been very lucky, but to  keep following this project properly, I had to renounce to put on hold many aspects of my private life.. When I had the first free moment I had to go to some  meeting to see some screenplayers or something. But I was glad to do it:  if you can surround yourself by talented people you have huge and  higher possibilities to survive in the world of cinema. And this is my  case. But it doesn't mean I don't work hard: I realise I often bring my  characters home, because for me the day doesn't just start and end with   a ciak.

Q:  In the last period you've been working in Australia, Malta, New  Zealand, UK. What's tbe most important thing you take with you when you  travel? What's the most essential thing you couldn't stay without?
A:  Well, I think nothing is really THAT necessary, apart from the script.  Well, then I can't go anywhere without my computer. And my toothbrush.

Q: you seem one of those man who are able to adapt anywhere, with a huge adaptability..
A: Oh no, I wouln't be so sure about it.

Q:  Are you one of those superstitious actors who always do a ritual before  going on set or simply one of those who just have their coffees and  then start shooting? 
A: None of the two  options. I use to have a tea: I arrive, do my rehearsals, and I stay on  my own until it's time to shoot. Maybe my strangest habit is the "power  nap": I use to have naps of 20 minutes each, exrtemely refreshing.  They're my specialty. I sleep whenever I can.

Q: Is it true you are afraid ogf heights?
A:  It's weird, cause when we were shooting in Malta I wasn't. Then we  kinda re-built a tower inside the studios and there I felt there was  something wrong with me. The truth is that for some actions movies, you  need to spend a lot of time suspended in the air with some slinings  under your groin: that's a stress I'd like to save my crotch from. Well,  in that case, more than suffering for fearing heights, I just suffer.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I loved that NY Times mag photo shoot!



Me too! It was very insightful imo[emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Me too! It was very insightful imo[emoji6]



I want another photoshoot like that one. [emoji1316][emoji30]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ok I have Grazia Italia with the interview by Armando Gallo which is honestly one of the best and well known Italian journalists.
> These are the scans:
> View attachment 3449933
> View attachment 3449934
> View attachment 3449935
> View attachment 3449936
> 
> 
> 
> Qr.



Thanks Carmen! This is lots efforts. 

The journalist is one of the best and well known. We have to be aware that this is NOT the like of the Star magazine which simply took an email taking nonsense as good to publish.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks Carmen! This is lots efforts.
> 
> The journalist is one of the best and well known. We have to be aware that this is NOT the like of the Star magazine which simply took an email taking nonsense as good to publish.



Ahah definitely not. Armando Gallo is veery well known at least all over Europe.
Btw I hope to have new interviews with photoshoots cause I just need them. [emoji1316]
I think we're gonna have a lot of good stuff with upcoming TLBO, AC, etc.. 

Btw you're welcome! You always find a lot of goodies


----------



## carmencrem

'Light Between Oceans' stars Fassbender and Vikander seek a private romance in the age of instant exposure'

GREAT ARTICLE + INTERVIEW [emoji57]+ picture!

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ry.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter 

"You could argue, on the other hand, that few moviegoers are interested in seeing 'The Light Between Oceans' because these two choose to not document their romance on social media," Reinstein added. "They're too enigmatic for people to be emotionally invested in their romance." In a time of so much dating information, mystery, it turns out, can be the enemy of desirability.


----------



## carmencrem

another pic from that day


----------



## Selayang430

One more pic


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> 'Light Between Oceans' stars Fassbender and Vikander seek a private romance in the age of instant exposure'
> 
> GREAT ARTICLE + INTERVIEW [emoji57]+ picture!
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ry.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> "You could argue, on the other hand, that few moviegoers are interested in seeing 'The Light Between Oceans' because these two choose to not document their romance on social media," Reinstein added. "They're too enigmatic for people to be emotionally invested in their romance." In a time of so much dating information, mystery, it turns out, can be the enemy of desirability.



Love this interview - especially the part about social media


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> One more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449985



Thank you! Just found the HD


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Thank you! Just found the HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449988



Thanks ! The other one - still waiting for HD


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/ir...-the-Oceans-will-leaving-thinking-VIDEOS.html another glowing review (it contains spoilers tho!)


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> So much for being so private and not using their relationship for publicity. I'm not talking about the how genuine their relationship is, none of us can really say for sure. But how anyone can look at these pics and not recognize how they are milking their relationship for the promotion of this film is beyond me.


The dichotomy of having a "private" romance, yet using that same "romance" to sell a movie. LMAO!!


----------



## carmencrem

this. super great interview with Derek Cianfrace about TLBO, his love for real things and allergy to "fake stories" (he wants the shooting to be a life experience), how he convinced the actors to spend time there (and how in the end they didn't want to leave). 
Interesting anecdotes. He explains which is the real deep meaning of the movie, related to human and mother nature. 
He also talked about how he thought of Michael while he was reading the script (he was a huge huge fan of his previous work and he was curious to know what his heart was like), and then about how he adored Alicia when they suggested her.
He was blown away by the two of them together and he was sure about their chemistry. 
What an absolute genius. I'm so glad Michael worked with him; he always works with the best.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks ! The other one - still waiting for HD





	

		
			
		

		
	
 better quality


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Love this interview - especially the part about social media



Also this:

"[...]he relaxed and offered a Zen thought. “People will make the presumptions they want to make. If you start to defend anything, it becomes, ‘Methinks the lady doth protest too much,’ ” the actor said, when asked if he thought moviegoers would draw real-life inferences from his work.

“I mean, have you seen ‘Shame?’ ” he quipped, referring to his 2011 portrayal of a sex addict. Vikander, sitting next to him, let loose a sharp laugh."

[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3450006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better quality



His hand so possessive ! Hehehe


----------



## carmencrem

I think you may like it. David Poland is also the one who tweeted he saw and loved the movie.
It's interesting. He described the actors and his opinions about them, which are amazing.
He says Michael and Alicia had an unbelievable chemistry (like "salt and pepper" ahah!  ) but he doesn't say any cheesy nor personal things, very professional. He also talks pretty much about Rachel W.
The interview is mainly about the movie, btw, the story and the meaning it has for him. Clever part about the catharsis. Also about life, the truth behind what we see of other peoples' lives and the fact he doesn't want to make movies with villains, just with humans. If you're interested in watching it.. well, it's worth it. Long but worth it for movies' lovers. Some parts about the making of the movie are also very funny 

Btw he says very very great things about his actors (how Michael kept crying shooting some scenes, after swearing and promising not to do it ), touching.
"I feel like a bad person sometimes, I always make people cry".


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> The dichotomy of having a "private" romance, yet using that same "romance" to sell a movie. LMAO!!


 They have to, they know it's gonna bomb.
As for them not being on social media? What a laugh, I LOL when I read that. But it is interesting how in 1 interview he's talking about love at first sight yet in this interview he's tensing when asked about his personal life. Says a whole lot. Bottom line is, this man is forever private when it comes to his personal life. I think the Italian interview got lost in translation, in an earlier interview it was about the chemistry between the director and the 2 actors, now it got lost in translation and Viola!! love at first sight happens, then its about being private. Its either 1 or the other. I'll go with the other. No way he said he was in love with her, she's not in love with him either. everything they're doing and going to do is about selling this movie. And since its not creating a big buzz as anticipated, they're using the relationship to try and give it a boost. Good luck


----------



## carmencrem

I don't know exactly who's gonna be there -Alicia is working- but I hope some of them if not all the three main actors are really going


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/2...-fassbender-relationship-light-between-oceans uuuh cool!


----------



## Just Askin

Bit confused about 'TLBO IS GONNA flop' thing. All the reports I've seen so far from people who have actually seen the film have been very positive. The only places I've seen completely negative remarks (and very few that have seen it) are on the gossip blogs who wouldn't rate anything AV is in anyway, LSA being the worst of them. Every publication I've seen, online or in print have been positive. Suppose it depends on where you gather your information from.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Bit confused about 'TLBO IS GONNA flop' thing. All the reports I've seen so far from people who have actually seen the film have been very positive. The only places I've seen completely negative remarks (and very few that have seen it) are on the gossip blogs who wouldn't rate anything AV is in anyway, LSA being the worst of them. Every publication I've seen, online or in print have been positive. Suppose it depends on where you gather your information from.



Did you like the new pics and the LA times article? I did. I also loved this last one, they are so funny.. Salt and pepper [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> They have to, they know it's gonna bomb.
> As for them not being on social media? What a laugh, I LOL when I read that. But it is interesting how in 1 interview he's talking about love at first sight yet in this interview he's tensing when asked about his personal life. Says a whole lot. Bottom line is, this man is forever private when it comes to his personal life. I think the Italian interview got lost in translation, in an earlier interview it was about the chemistry between the director and the 2 actors, now it got lost in translation and Viola!! love at first sight happens, then its about being private. Its either 1 or the other. I'll go with the other. No way he said he was in love with her, she's not in love with him either. everything they're doing and going to do is about selling this movie. And since its not creating a big buzz as anticipated, they're using the relationship to try and give it a boost. Good luck


Yes, I'm REALLY interested in seeing how this film is tracking. The embargo lift the day before release is umm, interesting.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Bit confused about 'TLBO IS GONNA flop' thing. All the reports I've seen so far from people who have actually seen the film have been very positive. The only places I've seen completely negative remarks (and very few that have seen it) are on the gossip blogs who wouldn't rate anything AV is in anyway, LSA being the worst of them. Every publication I've seen, online or in print have been positive. Suppose it depends on where you gather your information from.


Dig your new user pic girl


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Dig your new user pic girl


What can I say..I appreciate nice looking things.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Yes, I'm REALLY interested in seeing how this film is tracking. The embargo lift the day before release is umm, interesting.


All this promo is last ditch struggle to get people interested in the movie. Embargo lift the day before the release is always suspicious. I am sure they are aware the movie is not going to tract well with the audience so they have to make it interesting somehow! Might as well use the romance to promote while still talking about the fact that they rather not have people talk about their private lives.


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> All this promo is last ditch struggle to get people interested in the movie. *Embargo lift the day before the release is always suspicious.* I am sure they are aware the movie is not going to tract well with the audience so they have to make it interesting somehow! Might as well use the romance to promote while still talking about the fact that they rather not have people talk about their private lives.



I'm expecting mediocre reviews, but in this case, it's not suspicious.  Venice wouldn't have taken the film without a review embargo hovering around the time that it premieres there (Sept. 1).  And I have heard that the embargo lifts in the US on Aug. 31.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I'm expecting mediocre reviews, but in this case, it's not suspicious.  Venice wouldn't have taken the film without a review embargo hovering around the time that it premieres there (Sept. 1).  And I have heard that the embargo lifts in the US on Aug. 31.


I keep forgetting about Venice. I have seen the movie and surprised that it got selected for Venice. Probably more to do with  the prestige of people associated with the movie rather than the movie itself.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> All this promo is last ditch struggle to get people interested in the movie. Embargo lift the day before the release is always suspicious. I am sure they are aware the movie is not going to tract well with the audience so they have to make it interesting somehow! Might as well use the romance to promote while still talking about the fact that they rather not have people talk about their private lives.


The proverbial Plan B, huh? Struggle couple, struggle film. LOL!!
Previews will probably start Thursday night, 9/1 in the US.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Did you liked the new pics and the LA times article? I did. I also loved this last one, they are so funny.. Salt and pepper [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Salt and pepper ? Which is what ? Complement each other ? It seems Cianfrance loves to use examples to illustrate his points


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Salt and pepper ? Which is what ? Complement each other ? It seems Cianfrance loves to use examples to illustrate his points



Yeah, he keeps mentioning other actors from the past he loves very much, boxers, basketball players, food. Ahahah he's adorable! I can't with that man he's so funny. Did you hear his loooong interview? I know it's very long but super good.

Re Michael and Alicia, the last interview is good, the part about social media reminds me of how cool they are. I mean, nothing wrong in sharing stuff you love, but many people don't feel comfortable with that and prefer to stay away, which is difficult because those places are the easiest way to reach a crazy level of fame and publicity (just think about the Kardashians etc).


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah, he keeps mentioning other actors from the past he loves very much, boxers, basketball players, food. Ahahah he's adorable! I can't with that man he's so funny. Did you hear his loooong interview? I know it's very long but super good.
> 
> Re Michael and Alicia, the last interview is good, the part about social media reminds me of how cool they are. I mean, nothing wrong in sharing stuff you love, but many people don't feel comfortable with that and prefer to stay away, which is difficult because those places are the easiest way to reach a crazy level of fame and publicity (just think about the Kardashians etc).



The social media - I supposed it works both way - make a name of own self and could get backfire if not careful. 

Super long interview ? Is it the radio one ? Not yet listen to it,


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The social media - I supposed it works both way - make a name of own self and could get backfire if not careful.
> 
> Super long interview ? Is it the radio one ? Not yet listen to it,



No, that DP/30 with David Poland, who actually saw and loved the movie few days ago. I posted it here some hours ago.
It's been a very busy day thanks god I've nothing to do today but the next days will be pretty busy for me. I hope to be able to post. 
Btw IA about social media... It's cool to have them, they can really help you to reach a higher level of fame but not always a higher profile as a person.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Dig your new user pic girl



Sorry off topic but


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> No, that DP/30 with David Poland, who actually saw and loved the movie few days ago. I posted it here some hours ago.
> It's been a very busy day thanks god I've nothing to do today but the next days will be pretty busy for me. I hope to be able to post.
> Btw IA about social media... It's cool to have them, they can really help you to reach a higher level of fame but not always a higher profile as a person.



Ok, thanks , will check this interview later. 
The first question by EW about acting and actual life and Michael answered he's well aware with "element of separation ". Cool! Really like that answer when he added he didn't go out to kill when acted as a killer. I think sometimes it is the audience who don't have sense of separation from real life to acting! I read some articles about done actors. They acted in sad scene in last minute and then an immediately joking with other co-stars just after the shout of "cut " by the director


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Sorry off topic but




Not so off topic if thinking about Saturday Night Fever now ! 
What is this for actually ?


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ok, thanks , will check this interview later.
> The first question by EW about acting and actual life and Michael answered he's well aware with "element of separation ". Cool! Really like that answer when he added he didn't go out to kill when acted as a killer. I think sometimes it is the audience who don't have sense of separation from real life to acting! I read some articles about done actors. They acted in sad scene in last minute and then an immediately joking with other co-stars just after the shout of "cut " by the director



Yes. Btw shooting TLBO wasn't easy either. I mean, it's a real drama. I can believe they had movie nights and danced a lot etc etc. They were first of all just very few people, then they were involved in a very tough story. Loved how Derek said Michael kept crying. He couldn't help crying during emotional scenes. Such a baby. [emoji24] 
Btw yeah, he also kinda said that thing about him not being his characters in the LA times interview, when he talked about Shame.


----------



## Selayang430

Force of power , force of nature.......I love the way he described her , all have an underlying element of irresistible


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Bit confused about 'TLBO IS GONNA flop' thing. All the reports I've seen so far from people who have actually seen the film have been very positive. The only places I've seen completely negative remarks (and very few that have seen it) are on the gossip blogs who wouldn't rate anything AV is in anyway, LSA being the worst of them. Every publication I've seen, online or in print have been positive. Suppose it depends on where you gather your information from.



Of course some people are willing TLBO to flop and take great pleasure in writing negative things about it. To them this film is to blame for all the angst they feel regarding Michael and his love life and Cianfrance is regarded as a monster by them, while the rest of the world views him more as a Cupid figure! These same people are STILL in denial that Michael and Alicia fell in love and are a couple of nearly 2 years standing!! All the evidence is dismissed with nonsense "theories", everyone who affirms it - including Michael and Alicia - is lying etc etc. And it's SO obvious to even casual observers that these two are smitten with each other and very very happy together [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Not so off topic if thinking about Saturday Night Fever now !
> What is this for actually ?



Haha that "dig" word always makes me think of this song [emoji28] I sing it in my head lol


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Of course some people are willing TLBO to flop and take great pleasure in writing negative things about it. To them this film is to blame for all the angst they feel regarding Michael and his love life and Cianfrance is regarded as a monster by them, while the rest of the world views him more as a Cupid figure! These same people are STILL in denial that Michael and Alicia fell in love and are a couple of nearly 2 years standing!! All the evidence is dismissed with nonsense "theories", everyone who affirms it - including Michael and Alicia - is lying etc etc. And it's SO obvious to even casual observers that these two are smitten with each other and very very happy together [emoji7][emoji7]



Brutally honest and nakedly true on this observation.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Force of power , force of nature.......I love the way he described her , all have an underlying element of irresistible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450194



Oh my thanks for this! Yeah, she kinda "bowled" him over, as he said. So I can understand. 
He says really beautiful things about her. He already had a huge respect for her, when they started filming, which is something I've always saw in him, with his costars. 
This time he even had to stay on his toes! Hehe[emoji57]

His face here tho lol


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes. Btw shooting TLBO wasn't easy either. I mean, it's a real drama. I can believe they had movie nights and danced a lot etc etc. They were first of all just very few people, then they were involved in a very tough story. Loved how Derek said Michael kept crying. He couldn't help crying during emotional scenes. Such a baby. [emoji24]
> Btw yeah, he also kinda said that thing about him not being his characters in the LA times interview, when he talked about Shame.



Keep crying ?! True or not ? Seems A bit out of characters. He seems a tough guy to me ! Hahaha


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Oh my thanks for this! Yeah, she kinda "bowled" him over, as he said. So I can understand.
> He says really beautiful things about her. He already had a huge respect for her, when they started filming, which is something I've always saw in him, with his costars.
> This time he even had to stay on his toes! Hehe[emoji57]
> 
> His face here tho lol



He must remember to stay on his toes after this too ! Hehe


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Keep crying ?! True or not ? Seems A bit out of characters. He seems a tough guy to me ! Hahaha



I'm sure he is but he's also very emotional. I remember reading something about him and McAvoy, both able to cry whenever they wanted to - I am not! 
It's a gift, maybe he has it cos he really goes deep deep into his character and becomes his characters for the time of the shooting (think of Hunger for example)


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I'm sure he is but he's also very emotional. I remember reading something about him and McAvoy, both able to cry whenever they wanted to - I am not!
> It's a gift, maybe he has it cos he really goes deep deep into his character and becomes his characters for the time of the shooting (think of Hunger for example)



True though . I believe being emotional may also help him in acting. So long don't have the urge to kill when acts as killer.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Did you like the new pics and the LA times article? I did. I also loved this last one, they are so funny.. Salt and pepper [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Love the new pics [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ and the LA Times article.... Evasive European power couple - perfect! 

And Derek Cianfrance on Michael and Alicia's real life romance  "Bring it on.....I'll be the best man" [emoji2]


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> The proverbial Plan B, huh? Struggle couple, struggle film. LOL!!
> Previews will probably start Thursday night, 9/1 in the US.


LOL struggles all around. Yes movies usually get released late thursday night huh? I am looking forward to the official critics reviews. Curious to see how close my reaction is to theirs!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> True though . I believe being emotional may also help him in acting. So long don't have the urge to kill when acts as killer.



Haha do you remember when he was interviewed about X Men and said he would get ready to play his character in Entering Hades by going out and killing people ? Lol ahahha


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Love the new pics [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ and the LA Times article.... Enigmatic European power couple - perfect!
> 
> And Derek Cianfrance on Michael and Alicia's real life romance  "Bring it on.....I'll be the best man" [emoji2]



In our tradition, the couple has to give "red packet " ( money inside as token of appreciation ) to the Cupid / match maker . Best man or not - very much depends ! Hehe


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Love the new pics [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ and the LA Times article.... Evasive European power couple - perfect!
> 
> And Derek Cianfrance on Michael and Alicia's real life romance  "Bring it on.....I'll be the best man" [emoji2]



Ahah the Evasive European Power Couple has been blessing us these days. [emoji1316] I love their interviews and the fact they seem to have such a similar point of view about important things. 

And lol Derek [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Sorry off topic but



Lol great song but this is the best pony song of ALL TIME


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> In our tradition, the couple has to give "red packet " ( money inside as token of appreciation ) to the Cupid / match maker . Best man or not - very much depends ! Hehe



Ryan + Eva, Michael + Alicia.. Derek must be a rich rich rich rich man now[emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Of course some people are willing TLBO to flop and take great pleasure in writing negative things about it. To them this film is to blame for all the angst they feel regarding Michael and his love life and Cianfrance is regarded as a monster by them, while the rest of the world views him more as a Cupid figure! These same people are STILL in denial that Michael and Alicia fell in love and are a couple of nearly 2 years standing!! All the evidence is dismissed with nonsense "theories", everyone who affirms it - including Michael and Alicia - is lying etc etc. And it's SO obvious to even casual observers that these two are smitten with each other and very very happy together [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha do you remember when he was interviewed about X Men and said he would get ready to play his character in Entering Hades by going out and killing people ? Lol ahahha



Recall that ! He has to always remind the audience about fantasy and real life. I supposed he scared also when some hallucinate him as boyfriend......


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ryan + Eva, Michael + Alicia.. Derek must be a rich rich rich rich man now[emoji23]



He is - maybe also as godfathers to the children of those couples next time !


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Recall that ! He has to always remind the audience about fantasy and real life. I supposed he scared also when some hallucinate him as boyfriend......



Yeah that's something every actors has to deal with. Like it or not. Poor man [emoji23] well I wish I was his girlfriend but no way in this moment!!! [emoji112][emoji57] 
Some days ago I read about a guy who thought he was Katy Perry's boyfriend. I didn't really read the article, but..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah that's something every actors has to deal with. Like it or not. Poor man [emoji23] well I wish I was his girlfriend but no way in this moment!!! [emoji112][emoji57]
> Some days ago I read about a guy who thought he was Katy Perry's boyfriend. I didn't really read the article, but..



A guy thought himself as Katy Perry's boyfriend ?! Gross ! Scary ! 
You wish you were his girlfriend is fine just keep "an element of separation " of fantasy and actual life. Advice from Fassy.


----------



## kashlo

I'm sure a lot of people (on both sides) would benefit from a reminder to keep real and fantasy life separate. And also not put these celebs on a pedestal.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> A guy thought himself as Katy Perry's boyfriend ?! Gross ! Scary !
> You wish you were his girlfriend is fine just keep "an element of separation " of fantasy and actual life. Advice from Fassy.



Haha I wish -like 90% of his fans- in their/our fantasies, but I'm definitely sure I'm not [emoji23] and I'm okay with this, otherwise I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Esizzle

Perhaps Derek Cianfrance should have worried more about the quality of the script and movie rather than Michael and Alicia's relationship. That would have been more beneficial.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha I wish -like 90% of his fans- in their/our fantasies, but I'm definitely sure I'm not [emoji23] and I'm okay with this, otherwise I wouldn't be here.
> 
> View attachment 3450218



Dreaming a bit is fine. We are rather flexible here


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Dreaming a bit is fine. We are rather flexible here



To be or not to be... That is the question [emoji1316]


----------



## jcsepjj

Entertainment Weekly scans!


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> Entertainment Weekly scans!
> View attachment 3450238
> View attachment 3450239
> 
> View attachment 3450240
> View attachment 3450243
> 
> View attachment 3450244



Thank you so much for these!! [emoji170][emoji169][emoji170]
"She makes me a better robot"! I loved this interview!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Thank you so much for these!! [emoji170][emoji169][emoji170]
> "She makes me a better robot"! I loved this interview!



Too shy to say ' she makes me a better man' . Never mind , I take it as good


----------



## jcsepjj




----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Too shy to say ' she makes me a better man' . Never mind , I take it as good



Maybe it would be a bit creepy but who knows what we're gonna hear/read [emoji28] he seems to be a bit more open than her..


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> Too shy to say ' she makes me a better man' . Never mind , I take it as good


I am 100% certain that was accompanied by that face he makes when he makes jokes that are corny as hell and is SO proud of himself.


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> View attachment 3450265



Epic. [emoji1316]


----------



## Allie28

BIG thank you to everyone who has posted scans, pics, and articles here.  Again, you've saved me loads of time!  Thank you!!

Love the new interviews.  Enjoying the subtle (or not so subtle) shade Michael's throwing.  He's goooood.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Maybe it would be a bit creepy but who knows what we're gonna hear/read [emoji28] he seems to be a bit more open than her..



I would say he has more sense of humours than she does in interview. Ok maybe Alicia is with her second language and shall  be more comfortable if done in Swedish.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I would say he has more sense of humours than she does in interview. Ok maybe Alicia is with her second language and shall  be more comfortable if done in Swedish.



Mmm yes but I think it's just her nature. She's super sweet and tender and she also has a great sense of humor: she's super goofy and spontaneous but she's very shy. She is very kind and open and never mean to interviewer but sometimes she's inflexible.  about her personal life most of all. But he's too, so.. It's okay.


----------



## carmencrem

https://inthefame.com/movies/the-li...e-out-to-janus-2016-michael-fassbender-movie/ new clip of TLBO. ( longer version of the fallon's one ) [emoji173]️


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Mmm yes but I think it's just her nature. She's super sweet and tender and she also has a great sense of humor: she's super goofy and spontaneous but she's very shy. She is very kind and open and never mean to interviewer but sometimes she's inflexible.  about her personal life most of all. But he's too, so.. It's okay.


I think they have the same sense of humor, aka goofballs who are so corny I'm filled with constant second-hand embarrassment for them both (lovingly). He just makes more jokes than she does.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Perhaps Derek Cianfrance should have worried more about the quality of the script and movie rather than Michael and Alicia's relationship. That would have been more beneficial.



LOL!! It will be interesting to see who gets cast in his next film, since he appears to be so proud of being a director/matchmaker. This is a grown man!


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> LOL!! It will be interesting to see who gets cast in his next film, since he appears to be so proud of being a director/matchmaker. This is a grown man!


I vote Amber Heard and Megan Fox! Both awesome punk-rock bisexual women who've had experience with really ****ty dudes. I think they'd be good for each other


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> I think they have the same sense of humor, aka goofballs who are so corny I'm filled with constant second-hand embarrassment for them both (lovingly). He just makes more jokes than she does.



Yeeeeah but he always tries to break the ice etc with jokes, maybe when he's s bit a bit embarrassed or something. Heeey he's cool and everything but he's human. Btw yeah, two nerds. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> I vote Amber Heard and Megan Fox! Both awesome punk-rock bisexual women who've had experience with really ****ty dudes. I think they'd be good for each other



If they'd fall in love then it'd be definitely cool. [emoji106]


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> LOL!! It will be interesting to see who gets cast in his next film, since he appears to be so proud of being a director/matchmaker. This is a grown man!


This 40+ year old man needs to get a new hobby.


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> I would say he has more sense of humours than she does in interview. Ok maybe Alicia is with her second language and shall  be more comfortable if done in Swedish.


It may have more to do with her personality than a language barrier. She stated in an interview that she has been learning English since middle school. Enough time to understand and convey thoughts in her chosen second language.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol great song but this is the best pony song of ALL TIME




Gosh I'm out for dinner now! I'll listen to it later haha. From "dig(s)" to "ponies" [emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

Esizzle said:


> It may have more to do with her personality than a language barrier. She stated in an interview that she has been learning English since middle school. Enough time to understand and convey thoughts in her chosen second language.



She is goofy and carefree when not on serious interview questions - the random swede is classic example . I believe language is a factor - myself learn English since primary school. This convey / filtering of thoughts still happen on more serious topics.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> BIG thank you to everyone who has posted scans, pics, and articles here.  Again, you've saved me loads of time!  Thank you!!
> 
> Love the new interviews.  Enjoying the subtle (or not so subtle) shade Michael's throwing.  He's goooood.



I can bless you with the HQ versions a friend has just sent to me


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJlacybAzd2/


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJlacybAzd2/
> View attachment 3450339



He looks so sharp!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJlacybAzd2/
> View attachment 3450339



He's there for Amanda Awards (Norwegian awards) I read it on Instagram and Internet


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> I vote Amber Heard and Megan Fox! Both awesome punk-rock bisexual women who've had experience with really ****ty dudes. I think they'd be good for each other


Did I know Megan Fox was bisexual or did I just forget? That's a good one though, it's just with Fox and her ever changing face...


----------



## Allie28

_“People will make the presumptions they want to make. If you start to defend anything, it becomes, ‘Methinks the lady doth protest too much,’ ” the actor said, when asked if he thought moviegoers would draw real-life inferences from his work.  “I mean, have you seen ‘Shame?’ ” he quipped, referring to his 2011 portrayal of a sex addict. Vikander, sitting next to him, let loose a sharp laugh._
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ry.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

_Vikander is sensational as the heart-shot mother desperate to raise a child of her own and Fassbender is equally good as her conscience stricken husband, eager to give his wife everything she dreams of yet fearful of what's unforeseen.  You rarely see the kind of chemistry that is apparent in every scene between these two gifted actors, who have found a vehicle for their talents that their own presence improves on._
http://www.irishcentral.com/news/ir...-the-Oceans-will-leaving-thinking-VIDEOS.html

_"I might have been curious about actors’ lives when I was growing up. That’s human nature. We’re all curious about a lot of things. But my curiosity didn’t obligate them to tell me_."
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/2...-fassbender-relationship-light-between-oceans

_" Here I just want to talk about her formidable talent and the passion she has for her work, cause some things, well, I prefer to keep them for the two of us. I think it's good to protect what you love."_
~Grazia Italia translated by Carmen for PF


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJlacybAzd2/
> View attachment 3450339



_Girls go crazy for a sharp dressed man.
_


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> _Girls go crazy for a sharp dressed man.
> _


This look will do me for a while


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> Did I know Megan Fox was bisexual or did I just forget? That's a good one though, it's just with Fox and her ever changing face...


Lol literally any version of her face looks better than mine ever will so no judgment from me


----------



## FassbenderLover

Nothing like doing to joint interview to say ur private and wont be talking about ur relationship


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol literally any version of her face looks better than mine ever will so no judgment from me


lol is she really bisexual? I have only ever known her to be with Brian Austin Green. That man is useless.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Nothing like doing to joint interview to say ur private and wont be talking about ur relationship


Well they are most likely contractually obligated to sit down and do press for the movie. They keep talking about their personal life followed by declarations of privacy which is odd. I guess Michael has to do what he has to do in order to sell the movie.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3450413


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Hello Anne Thompson
> View attachment 3449792
> 
> Some reviews:
> View attachment 3449793
> View attachment 3449794
> View attachment 3449798
> View attachment 3449799
> View attachment 3449800
> View attachment 3449801
> View attachment 3449802
> View attachment 3449803
> View attachment 3449806


Yes..


> history. Every single second he's on screen, you can't help but analyze every single feature of his face and character's mannerisms. An incredibly subdued performance, but one I am happy to call one of Fassy's best.




@chrisvfeil: THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS (@ Gateway Film Center in Columbus, OH)
@nathanielr: @dancindanonfilm @chrisvfeil it’s gooood
@chrisvfeil: @nathanielr @dancindanonfilm especially enjoyed Vikander and what Cianfrance brought to the table

@FlixChatter: @samanthaklein It's a real tearjerker, so bring tissues! But Fassy n Vikander were superb.
@joekeyes: Loved everything about The Light Between Oceans. Absorbing and excellent in every way. About what it means to forgive, and forgive yourself.
@tanyafosterblog: Screened The Light Between Oceans tonight. Get your kleenex ready! So good! #LightBetweenOceans
@AaronPeck: As a parent and child of adoption, THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS is especially difficult to watch.
@AaronPeck: @ByCommonConsent Yeah. It's rough. Well made, but I could relate a little too much to all sides of the story.
@AdamRolseth: THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS is the most emotionally-draining movie I've seen in 2016 by a LONG shot.




carmencrem said:


> this. super great interview with Derek Cianfrace about TLBO, his love for real things and allergy to "fake stories" (he wants the shooting to be a life experience), how he convinced the actors to spend time there (and how in the end they didn't want to leave).
> Interesting anecdotes. He explains which is the real deep meaning of the movie, related to human and mother nature.
> He also talked about how he thought of Michael while he was reading the script (he was a huge huge fan of his previous work and he was curious to know what his heart was like), and then about how he adored Alicia when they suggested her.
> He was blown away by the two of them together and he was sure about their chemistry.
> What an absolute genius. I'm so glad Michael worked with him; he always works with the best.



Great interview. He's very passionate about his work.  I like the part about Michael and Alicia raising the bar for each other.



mollie12 said:


> I'm expecting mediocre reviews, but in this case, it's not suspicious.  Venice wouldn't have taken the film without a review embargo hovering around the time that it premieres there (Sept. 1).  And I have heard that the embargo lifts in the US on Aug. 31.


I was actually surprised that it was selected with that release date. A review embargo is completely understandable,but everything is "suspicious" these days.. I expect some criticism about the second half of the film (even if I've actually read different thoughts) but very good personal reviews.



Esizzle said:


> I keep forgetting about Venice. I have seen the movie and surprised that it got selected for Venice. Probably more to do with  the prestige of people associated with the movie rather than the movie itself.


Maybe other people thought it was good enough to be selected.



Esizzle said:


> Well they are most likely contractually obligated to sit down and do press for the movie. *They keep talking about their personal life followed by declarations of privacy which is odd*. I guess Michael has to do what he has to do in order to sell the movie.


Well,journalists are asking about it. They're just repeating that they want to keep certain things between them (LA Times,EW,Grazia).


> *ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: When you’re playing lovers on screen and you begin to have feelings for your costar off screen, do you have to check yourself — like to be sure it isn’t a trick of your brain?*
> 
> *MICHAEL FASSBENDER:* It wasn’t the first time in a movie either of us had played somebody who is falling in love. There is an element of separation there. If I’m playing a murderer, I don’t go out and start murdering people.
> 
> *ALICIA VIKANDER:* And I think we’ve made a clear statement that we keep certain things just between us. It was very easy to unite, but that’s quite personal.
> 
> *And I respect that. I’m not interested in asking all about your personal lives.*
> 
> *VIKANDER:* [_Laughing_] Sure!
> 
> *FASSBENDER:* [_Laughing_] Sure, buddy!
> 
> *But here’s what I’m interested in. You’ve really managed to keep your private lives private. A lot of people in the spotlight don’t.*
> 
> *FASSBENDER: *But that’s other people. Each to their own. I’m not going to talk about my private life with a total stranger, unless I feel like I need to. Why would I? I don’t.


And I doubt people  are going to see the film because they have been interviewed by EW and LA Times.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Yes..
> 
> 
> 
> @chrisvfeil: THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS (@ Gateway Film Center in Columbus, OH)
> @nathanielr: @dancindanonfilm @chrisvfeil it’s gooood
> @chrisvfeil: @nathanielr @dancindanonfilm especially enjoyed Vikander and what Cianfrance brought to the table
> 
> @FlixChatter: @samanthaklein It's a real tearjerker, so bring tissues! But Fassy n Vikander were superb.
> @joekeyes: Loved everything about The Light Between Oceans. Absorbing and excellent in every way. About what it means to forgive, and forgive yourself.
> @tanyafosterblog: Screened The Light Between Oceans tonight. Get your kleenex ready! So good! #LightBetweenOceans
> @AaronPeck: As a parent and child of adoption, THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS is especially difficult to watch.
> @AaronPeck: @ByCommonConsent Yeah. It's rough. Well made, but I could relate a little too much to all sides of the story.
> @AdamRolseth: THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS is the most emotionally-draining movie I've seen in 2016 by a LONG shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,great interview. He's very passionate about his work.  I like the part about Michael and Alicia raising the bar for each other.
> 
> 
> I was actually surprised that it was selected with that release date. A review embargo is completely understandable,but everything is "suspicious" these days.. I expect some criticism about the second half of the film (even if I've actually read different thoughts) but very good personal reviews.
> 
> 
> Maybe other people thought it was good enough to be selected.
> 
> 
> Well,journalists are asking about it. And they're just repeating that they want to keep certain things between them (LA Times,EW,Grazia).
> 
> And I doubt people  are going to see the film because they have been interviewed by EW and LA Times.



Thanks for all the tweets! [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57] you deserve this:


----------



## carmencrem

Found on tumblr (searching his name)


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Thank you so much for these!!
> "She makes me a better robot"! I loved this interview!


 I like that he remarks how her performance in TDG was  modern.  I've read critics using that adjective in various reviews.


carmencrem said:


> 'Light Between Oceans' stars Fassbender and Vikander seek a private romance in the age of instant exposure'
> 
> GREAT ARTICLE + INTERVIEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + picture!
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ry.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> "You could argue, on the other hand, that few moviegoers are interested in seeing 'The Light Between Oceans' because these two choose to not document their romance on social media," Reinstein added. "They're too enigmatic for people to be emotionally invested in their romance." In a time of so much dating information, mystery, it turns out, can be the enemy of desirability.





> The pair were side by side at a downtown hotel here recently, *polite and formal and trying not to seem like they’re a couple — while trying not to seem like they were trying not to seem like a couple.*






Selayang430 said:


> She is goofy and carefree when not on serious interview questions - the random swede is classic example . I believe language is a factor - myself learn English since primary school. This convey / filtering of thoughts still happen on more serious topics.


Yes,it's definitely a factor. She has spoken about it in another interviews.


> It's tough," she said, coming off four hours' sleep after flying in from the set of the new "Bourne Identity" installment. "I try to be myself, but I'm always nervous letting go. I am very serious about my work. But I think it's a bit of a cultural thing, too. Everyone thinks my English is so good. But with the language barrier, I often feel like I want to add that little extra flavor to what I'm saying. Sometimes I wish people could hang out with me for 10 minutes when I'm speaking Swedish."





carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3450415
> View attachment 3450416


Thanks!  This appearance is a bit random,but after filming The Snowman it makes sense.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I like that he remarks how her performance in TDG was  modern.  I've read critics using that adjective in various reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,it's definitely a factor. She has spoken about it in another interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  This appearance is a bit random,but after filming The Snowman it makes sense.



I can understand Alicia so well!! I have the same struggles. Spending time in another country, living abroad, working abroad is great and helps you a lot (also having an English boyfriend, "you know!"  ) but it's not and it will never be like being 100% English. It's always a struggle with anxiety and fear of sound boring/using a too simple language, while you actually would love to say loads of things and have tons and tons of thoughts running through your head but you have to think about be correct first and then about the content of your correct sentence. It's stressful. You always fear to make mistakes or to say weird things, misunderstand jokes etc.. It's always a second language, it will always be. Luckily she's a very very very good English speaker!  

Btw yes I think he has friends there in Norway (made filming the Snowman?) that's why he has been invited there. Cute. [emoji6] and he was really gorgeous 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Someone on Twitter said TLBO cast is going to a special screening in NYC on August 29th.. Let's see!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Well they are most likely contractually obligated to sit down and do press for the movie. They keep talking about their personal life followed by declarations of privacy which is odd. I guess Michael has to do what he has to do in order to sell the movie.


Did they really have to transform him into Danny from Rydell High?!?

"I got chills they are multiplying..."

LOL!!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I can understand Alicia so well!! I have the same struggles. Spending time in another country, living abroad, working abroad is great and helps you a lot (also having an English boyfriend, "you know!"  ) but it's not and it will never be like being 100% English. It's always a struggle with anxiety and fear of sound boring/using a too simple language, while you actually would love to say loads of things and have tons and tons of thoughts running through your head but you have to think about be correct first and then about the content of your correct sentence. It's stressful. You always fear to make mistakes or to say weird things, misunderstand jokes etc.. It's always a second language, it will always be. Luckily she's a very very very good English speaker!
> 
> Btw yes I think he has friends there in Norway (made filming the Snowman?) that's why he has been invited there. Cute. [emoji6] and he was really gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450505
> 
> 
> Someone on Twitter said TLBO cast is going to a special screening in NYC on August 29th.. Let's see!



It is always a second language - yes, this is the thing. 

Very nice and kind of him traveling all the way to Norway for a local award. Same view with you - he made friends during Snowman and he was invited. 

If the cast to attend the screening in 29 August , quite a rush schedule as they have to go Venice right after that


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/mfonline/status/769372644982427653


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/mfonline/status/769372644982427653



The Norwegian style - nominees have tables to themselves and the rest sat on rows of chairs only. 
Michael looks good but seems has not been shaven for many days


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I can understand Alicia so well!! I have the same struggles. Spending time in another country, living abroad, working abroad is great and helps you a lot (also having an English boyfriend, "you know!"  ) but it's not and it will never be like being 100% English. It's always a struggle with anxiety and fear of sound boring/using a too simple language, while you actually would love to say loads of things and have tons and tons of thoughts running through your head but you have to think about be correct first and then about the content of your correct sentence. It's stressful. You always fear to make mistakes or to say weird things, misunderstand jokes etc.. It's always a second language, it will always be. Luckily she's a very very very good English speaker!
> 
> Btw yes I think he has friends there in Norway (made filming the Snowman?) that's why he has been invited there. Cute. [emoji6] and he was really gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450505
> 
> 
> Someone on Twitter said TLBO cast is going to a special screening in NYC on August 29th.. Let's see!



You know I am full of admiration for people who learn another language to such a high level and really can't be doing with native English speakers snarking about issues they just don't understand. I'm very aware how fortunate English speakers are that English is the "international currency" language which means most of us don't bother learning other languages apart from very basic school tuition. We know that we can go to most European countries not being able to speak a word of German, Dutch, French, Swedish, Norwegian, Italian etc and will be able to get by because a large percentage of people there will speak English. Michael is exactly the same, even his German is pretty basic, and I bet he and Alicia plus her family and friends speak in English to him, not Swedish. As time goes on, living in London and with Michael by her side, I'm sure Alicia will feel more relaxed and bilingual in English interviews.....although I have to say her English right now is at a very high level! [emoji2]


----------



## kashlo

Can we please not make assumptions about the background of the posters? I doubt people on here have specifically mentioned  whether they are a native English speaker or not.


----------



## Just Askin

Nice to see Michael displaying his loyalty to the arts, friends and fellow co stars by presenting at Norway's Amanda's awards. Not every performer is about Hollywood!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3450785
> 
> Nice to see Michael displaying his loyalty to the arts, friends and fellow co stars by presenting at Norway's Amanda's awards. Not every performer is about Hollywood!



Very true! And with Norway being such a tiny player in the European film industry I'm sure Michael's presence there was greatly appreciated. I saw the expressions on some of the Amanda guests faces when Michael was announced by Jakob - well impressed!

Here's another pic of him at the awards last night from Instagram:


----------



## Just Askin

can we please not assume every post is directed at posters. There's a big wide world out there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> can we please not assume every post is directed at posters. There's a big wide world out there.



Bizarre....and as though it's not glaringly obvious to native English speakers when English is being used as a second language!!


----------



## kashlo

Oh gee! How silly of me to think you were talking about the posters who were criticising Alicia's personality earlier. It's not like all this is being discussed in the same thread by the same people. And believe it or not it isn't always obvious when English is someone's second language.

EDIT: Actually they weren't even criticising her personality. Just commenting on it.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> You know I am full of admiration for people who learn another language to such a high level and really can't be doing with native English speakers snarking about issues they just don't understand. I'm very aware how fortunate English speakers are that English is the "international currency" language which means most of us don't bother learning other languages apart from very basic school tuition. We know that we can go to most European countries not being able to speak a word of German, Dutch, French, Swedish, Norwegian, Italian etc and will be able to get by because a large percentage of people there will speak English. Michael is exactly the same, even his German is pretty basic, and I bet he and Alicia plus her family and friends speak in English to him, not Swedish. As time goes on, living in London and with Michael by her side, I'm sure Alicia will feel more relaxed and bilingual in English interviews.....although I have to say her English right now is at a very high level! [emoji2]


I'm in total agreement with all of this. We in Britain and Ireland fall way behind other Europeans when it comes to bothering to learn a second language fluently. Unless you are like Michael and have strong family influence from another language, we leave it up to school. I must say though that recent changes to Modern Foreign Languages in the education system will hopefully begin to change that. It will take time but at least it's being worked on. I'm always very embarrassed when someone says "excuse my bad English". What I wouldn't give to speak another language fluently like Alicia.
This was an interesting article about languages in Europe.
https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2014/sep/26/europeans-multiple-languages-uk-ireland


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Very true! And with Norway being such a tiny player in the European film industry I'm sure Michael's presence there was greatly appreciated. I saw the expressions on some of the Amanda guests faces when Michael was announced by Jakob - well impressed!
> 
> Here's another pic of him at the awards last night from Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 3450786



Totally agree with you I'm so happy he was there yesterday. Thanks for this!


----------



## Selayang430




----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Bizarre....and as though it's not glaringly obvious to native English speakers when English is being used as a second language!!


Yeah I think it is always obvious unless English is an equal first language. Buy that is something different.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I'm in total agreement with all of this. We in Britain and Ireland fall way behind other Europeans when it comes to bothering to learn a second language fluently. Unless you are like Michael and have strong family influence from another language, we leave it up to school. I must say though that recent changes to Modern Foreign Languages in the education system will hopefully begin to change that. It will take time but at least it's being worked on. I'm always very embarrassed when someone says "excuse my bad English". What I wouldn't give to speak another language fluently like Alicia.
> This was an interesting article about languages in Europe.
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2014/sep/26/europeans-multiple-languages-uk-ireland



Well UK/US natives are "lucky" enough their language is spoken all over the world, that's why they generally don't really bother to learn another language, and I can understand it, well, it's normal. But I don't know if I should consider this a good thing, learning another language is important and useful for culture and mental exercise [emoji28] 
Personally I don't know many languages but I love learning things. I studied Russian for few years and now I can say I can read it, I can say some words and sentences but I'd be definitely f***ed if I was in trouble in Russia [emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3450785
> 
> Nice to see Michael displaying his loyalty to the arts, friends and fellow co stars by presenting at Norway's Amanda's awards. Not every performer is about Hollywood!



Not every performer is about Hollywood - I like this.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Not every performer is about Hollywood - I like this.



This is something I really admire. His devotion to this art is [emoji1316]. 
And indeed, not so many famous actor are as passionate as he is.


----------



## kashlo




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I think it is always obvious unless English is an equal first language. Buy that is something different.



Unless English is a first language since childhood - yes. Otherwise the thinking process is already pre-set by the first language learnt.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> View attachment 3450793



Gosh if I only was able to speak a foreign language as she is! [emoji30] 
Btw talking about languages... I heard Entering Hades was probably going to be in German..  Michael said he had to improve his accent etc. It'd be cool!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I'm in total agreement with all of this. We in Britain and Ireland fall way behind other Europeans when it comes to bothering to learn a second language fluently. Unless you are like Michael and have strong family influence from another language, we leave it up to school. I must say though that recent changes to Modern Foreign Languages in the education system will hopefully begin to change that. It will take time but at least it's being worked on. I'm always very embarrassed when someone says "excuse my bad English". What I wouldn't give to speak another language fluently like Alicia.
> This was an interesting article about languages in Europe.
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2014/sep/26/europeans-multiple-languages-uk-ireland



I hope the changes in Modern Foreign Languages in the education system do address our embarrassing deficiencies! Starting to learn another language age 5 and having an incentive would help!

I hope Alicia is teaching Michael some Swedish too [emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> This is something I really admire. His devotion to this art is [emoji1316].
> And indeed, not so many famous actor are as passionate as he is.



I believe he is an easy to go along guy who loves to social , not selfish and have many friends. The fact that he travelled all the way to attend an event in a Scandinavian country said a lot. This definitely won't boost his acting career but he is willing to do it.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Unless English is a first language since childhood - yes. Otherwise the thinking process is already pre-set by the first language learnt.



THIS.
Omg this. I remember in my phonetic class few years ago they explain how a learning process for a language is linked to your previous thinking process (set by your language). So true. The way people put words in a sentence are completely different in every different language. It's impossible to be able to speak 100% perfect putting your words in a 100% perfect order while you think of the best things to say.
It's a nightmare, trust me [emoji1316][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Gosh if I only was able to speak a foreign language as she is! [emoji30]
> Btw talking about languages... I heard Entering Hades was probably going to be in German..  Michael said he had to improve his accent etc. It'd be cool!



Surely not 100% in German...it's an American production so I doubt it!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I hope the changes in Modern Foreign Languages in the education system do address our embarrassing deficiencies! Starting to learn another language age 5 and having an incentive would help!
> 
> I hope Alicia is teaching Michael some Swedish too [emoji6]



I'm pretty sure she is! I'd like to hear his Swedish someday! [emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Gosh if I only was able to speak a foreign language as she is! [emoji30]
> Btw talking about languages... I heard Entering Hades was probably going to be in German..  Michael said he had to improve his accent etc. It'd be cool!



Good for him to brush up his German and works with other talents from Europe. He doesn't have to limit himself working with same group of people


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Surely not 100% in German...it's an American production so I doubt it!



Yeah that's why I was a bit doubtful. Why did he say he has to improve his accent then? Weird...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I believe he is an easy to go along guy who loves to social , not selfish and have many friends. The fact that he travelled all the way to attend an event in a Scandinavian country said a lot. This definitely won't boost his acting career but he is willing to do it.



It is very impressive and admirable of Michael to support fellow European film industries [emoji2] One very positive aspect of Europe is how quick and easy it is to get from one country to another - rarely more than a 2 hour flight!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Good for him to brush up his German and works with other talents from Europe. He doesn't have to limit himself working with same group of people



Remember Alicia Vikander who learnt Danish just for A Royal Affair, how cool.
I definitely think some people have definitely and aptitude for languages. [emoji1316]
And btw north-European people are pretty good and study languages very very well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Yeah that's why I was a bit doubtful. Why did he say he has to improve his accent then? Weird...



I guess for the parts of the film where he will converse in German...but I imagine the bulk of the film will be in English.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> THIS.
> Omg this. I remember in my phonetic class few years ago they explain how a learning process for a language is linked to your previous thinking process (set by your language). So true. The way people put words in a sentence are completely different in every different language. It's impossible to be able to speak 100% perfect putting your words in a 100% perfect order while you think of the best things to say.
> It's a nightmare, trust me [emoji1316][emoji23]



And grammar too. Some languages are very particular on grammar while some are not. 
My friend are learning Arab in Qatar - extremely not easy - you know the characters already gives hard time


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Remember Alicia Vikander who learnt Danish just for A Royal Affair, how cool.
> I definitely think some people have definitely and aptitude for languages. [emoji1316]
> And btw north-European people are pretty good and study languages very very well.



True - apart from the natives of the U.K. And Ireland!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I believe he is an easy to go along guy who loves to social , not selfish and have many friends. The fact that he travelled all the way to attend an event in a Scandinavian country said a lot. This definitely won't boost his acting career but he is willing to do it.



Cool! Was he invited by a friend, right? 
I loved seeing him there [emoji57] and he looked so sharp[emoji92]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> True - apart from the natives of the U.K. And Ireland!



You should hear how Italian and French people learn foreign languages. They have to, cos it's impossible to speak Italian all over the world and have convos with people, but... Omgosh [emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Cool! Was he invited by a friend, right?
> I loved seeing him there [emoji57] and he looked so sharp[emoji92]



Thought he met some of the ministers eg culture minister there via snowman ? So it is not surprised he was invited by the people who related to the event


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Thought he met some of the ministers eg culture minister there via snowman ? So it is not surprised he was invited by the people who related to the event



 Wouldn't be surprised if it was Jakob who invited him - they worked together on the Snowman and Jakob was hosting the Amanda Awards!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> You should hear how Italian and French people learn foreign languages. They have to, cos it's impossible to speak Italian all over the world and have convos with people, but... Omgosh [emoji23]



There are always jokes about French people don't like people who speak English to them mainly due to historical factors. My friend experienced this and finally he was pissed off and talked non English ( dialect) and the shopkeeper finally addressed him.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it was Jakob who invited him - they worked together on the Snowman and Jakob was hosting the Amanda Awards!



I see . Jakob was that guy in the pic - they teased each other for not winning the awards.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> There are always jokes about French people don't like people who speak English to them mainly due to historical factors. My friend experienced this and finally he was pissed off and talked non English ( dialect) and the shopkeeper finally addressed him.



I think it's fair to say there are old rivalries between the English and the French....and they are least likely to accommodate speaking in English in France! Fair enough - we should make more of an effort!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I see . Jakob was that guy in the pic - they teased each other for not winning the awards.



Yep - some friendly banter!

I see Michael gave the award to director Roar Uthaug - Alicia's Tomb Raider director [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I think it's fair to say there are old rivalries between the English and the French....and they are least likely to accommodate speaking in English in France! Fair enough - we should make more of an effort!



For Italians is different. In Italy they like English people and there's not any rivalry but they simply don't learn languages well. It's a fact... Then, it's difficult to get rid of Italian accent, it's too strong, especially the southern one [emoji28]
But it's kinda exotic for British people, right? 
Btw I know we're going too off topic, but the discussion took me away, too interesting! 
Sorry 
I have never heard Michael speaking French -but I found it super funny when he made jokes about French people refusing to speak English and pretending they don't understand it at Fallon's- and it would be cool [emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> For Italians is different. In Italy they like English people and there's not any rivalry but they simply don't learn languages well. It's a fact... Then, it's difficult to get rid of Italian accent, it's too strong, especially the southern one [emoji28]
> But it's kinda exotic for British people, right?
> Btw I know we're going too off topic, but the discussion took me away, too interesting!
> Sorry
> I have never heard Michael speaking French -but I found it super funny when he made jokes about French people refusing to speak English and pretending they don't understand it at Fallon's- and it would be cool [emoji23]



Haha, what Michael said is true ...... most British and Irish people have experienced that in France!!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep - some friendly banter!
> 
> I see Michael gave the award to director Roar Uthaug - Alicia's Tomb Raider director [emoji3]



Oh! I didn't realize he is the director for TR ! Haha


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> For Italians is different. In Italy they like English people and there's not any rivalry but they simply don't learn languages well. It's a fact... Then, it's difficult to get rid of Italian accent, it's too strong, especially the southern one [emoji28]
> But it's kinda exotic for British people, right?
> Btw I know we're going too off topic, but the discussion took me away, too interesting!
> Sorry
> I have never heard Michael speaking French -but I found it super funny when he made jokes about French people refusing to speak English and pretending they don't understand it at Fallon's- and it would be cool [emoji23]


Funny enough I watched X-Men:First Class last night, in which he does speak a few sentences of French. I was wondering how it sounded to a native French speaker.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, what Michael said is true ...... most British and Irish people have experienced that in France!!



Also Spanish, Italian and Russian people. Everybody, I think. I don't know why but French people are really a$$***** sometimes, when you don't speak their language properly or you just make an irrelevant mistake. Haha ok, it's funny how they pretend not to understand [emoji28]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Funny enough I watched X-Men:First Class last night, in which he does speak a few sentences of French. I was wondering how it sounded to a native French speaker.



Not native French speaker - I studied it tho - but a dear friend of mine is. I'll let you know!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> For Italians is different. In Italy they like English people and there's not any rivalry but they simply don't learn languages well. It's a fact... Then, it's difficult to get rid of Italian accent, it's too strong, especially the southern one [emoji28]
> But it's kinda exotic for British people, right?
> Btw I know we're going too off topic, but the discussion took me away, too interesting!
> Sorry
> I have never heard Michael speaking French -but I found it super funny when he made jokes about French people refusing to speak English and pretending they don't understand it at Fallon's- and it would be cool [emoji23]



Was in Paris two years ago and speaking English was not render the ignorance from French people. I think the reason behind is money - they wanted to make money from us tourists. Economy is not good there and they no longer that 'proud '


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Also Spanish, Italian and Russian people. Everybody, I think. I don't know why but French people are really a$$***** sometimes, when you don't speak their language properly or you just make an irrelevant mistake. Haha ok, it's funny how they pretend not to understand [emoji28]



At one time , learning French is like a glamour , posh thing to do - you are few nodes more classy if can speak French.


----------



## carmencrem

with Tormund yay[emoji847]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> At one time , learning French is like a glamour , posh thing to do - you are few nodes more classy if can speak French.



Yep. Well, it's a very elegant language. Personally I prefer northern and eastern languages among the European ones, but it's probably because I spent too many summers on holiday in France and Spain and now I'm a bit tired. But yes, and it's pretty difficult too, especially to write[emoji28]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3450840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Tormund yay[emoji847]



Looks like a Viking get together [emoji2][emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3450840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Tormund yay[emoji847]


So now Michael has connections to the Iron Throne....should have guessed


----------



## mollie12

I just watched the Cianfrance DP/30 and he's a tad shady to MF.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> I just watched the Cianfrance DP/30 and he's a tad shady to MF.



What are you referring to? 
Tbh I thought the opposite, he seems to adore Michael and keeps saying tons of positive things about him as an actor and human being and his performance in this movie..


----------



## mollie12

Yes, he's mostly very positive and they seem to have had a great working relationship, but there's definitely a couple moments where he implies that he thinks MF isn't a well-rounded actor.  He says that he's seen MF's brain on the screen, but not his heart.  He also says that he's "proud" of MF for opening up in this movie and gives himself and AV credit for pushing him.   If he's saying that kind of thing on the promotional tour, where it's his job to be super-positive, then he's probably much more critical in real life.
ETA: The Muhammad Ali vs. Seabiscuit comparison kind of seemed shady to me too.


----------



## carmencrem

Yeah, got it. 
But I don't consider it being shady tbh.. I think he wanted to say something nice like "for the first time I saw his romantic side on screen", because it's undeniable Michael did a lot of great super great movies but his character wasn't involved in such an emotional love story. I think I can understand what Cianfrance meant by that sentence.. Probably because some years I go I had the tendency to have a similar feeling about Michael.. I obviously liked him anyways, but I felt there was something missing in his romantic side; I changed my mind before TLBO, probably seeing his interviews -in which is pretty clear he's a romantic/sweet person beyond many aspects, just in his own way, which is cool- and catching glimpses of that in many of his movies. I think he wanted to say he was positively surprised to see that Michael is not only able to play extreme (often "cold") characters with complicated minds but also the classic loving family man (with a complicated mind tho!) which is a kind of new role for him.
Tbh, even if I admit I definitely saw his heart in all of his movies -IMO especially in ADM, Shame, and -of course yes but not as much as in the other 2- Jane Eyre, I think this time it's a really different way of showing his heart. He's totally vulnerable, as Cianfrance said, and his actions are moved by love -for a woman and then for a daughter- since the beginning. He hadn't done many movies in which his actions are dictated by love/heart before TLBO. It doesn't mean he wasn't a good actor or something like that at all (!!!) but it's true it's a 100% new way of being fragile/exposed/vulnerable for him. Dramas/romances are a new genre for him. Well, wait, not a new genre, just a genre he has explored less than other genres until now, probably because he never found a script interesting enough/as much as TLBO's. He looks for real/strong/human stuff.

I didn't find his references shady. On the contrary I thought Cianfrance adored him very much.


----------



## carmencrem

I-love-this-haircut+kind of stache [emoji57][emoji179]


----------



## Hackensack

Well, Cianfrance said he wrote the script with him in mind.  That's positive!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Well, Cianfrance said he wrote the script with him in mind.  That's positive!


Massive compliment for Michael.


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Well, Cianfrance said he wrote the script with him in mind.  That's positive!


Good point!  I'd forgotten that.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> Well, Cianfrance said he wrote the script with him in mind.  That's positive!



Yeah! I can understand why... I see it.
Do you remember when I asked Michael on tumblr which was the most important thing he has in common with Tom and he replied "loyalty"? [emoji173]️ but I think it's not the only one. He keeps saying Tom is the best person, he aspires to be like him.. It's really good, it means he really got the essence of the character. And liked it. A lot.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Massive compliment for Michael.



Oh yes, Tom is really the man I'd fall for, everyday. When I read the book I really felt something.[emoji1316] it's a huge compliment


----------



## Just Askin

I would pay anything to see this happen...


----------



## Just Askin

Love this dude. So relaxed at home in Ireland April 2014


----------



## carmencrem

and btw, I can always see his heart. God how much I love this monologue, ..nobody knows.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> Well, Cianfrance said he wrote the script with him in mind.  That's positive!



Yeah if he wrote the character thinking of Michael he surely wasn't making a dig at Michael as a person. Maybe, maybe maybe at some Michael's roles, but he also said he loved him in X Men (his portrayal of magneto looks so real it seems he really can manipulate metal), loved him in Hunger, and then in SJ.. So yeah he was a big fan, a very huge one I'd say, and I'm very glad there was a lot of respect for him before they even started working together


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> So now Michael has connections to the Iron Throne....should have guessed



Has he already had connections to it long time ago since Liam Cunningham being Davos Seaworth? 

btw, thanks guys for posting tons of goodies. What a way to catch up the Fassy front!


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> Oh gee! How silly of me to think you were talking about the posters who were criticising Alicia's personality earlier. It's not like all this is being discussed in the same thread by the same people. And believe it or not it isn't always obvious when English is someone's second language.
> 
> EDIT: Actually they weren't even criticising her personality. Just commenting on it.


LOL! A few things, English is my second language. I do wonder if it is "glaringly obvious" to some native speakers here. Also, I was not criticizing Alicia's personality but just stating that she is not as jovial and way more serious than Michael- or at least she comes across that way. For as long as she has been an English speaker, I doubt the "cold personality" in a couple interviews last year had to do with her language. She was most likely instructed by her team to say things a certain way in order to not come across as icy. Of course anything less than peachy about Alicia is perceived as criticism. Cant help that!


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Yes, he's mostly very positive and they seem to have had a great working relationship, but there's definitely a couple moments where he implies that he thinks MF isn't a well-rounded actor.  He says that he's seen MF's brain on the screen, but not his heart.  He also says that he's "proud" of MF for opening up in this movie and gives himself and AV credit for pushing him.   If he's saying that kind of thing on the promotional tour, where it's his job to be super-positive, then he's probably much more critical in real life.
> ETA: The Muhammad Ali vs. Seabiscuit comparison kind of seemed shady to me too.


When I watched the interview, he came across as really full of himself. IMO he seems very impressed with himself but not so much with others.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> Has he already had connections to it long time ago since Liam Cunningham being Davos Seaworth?
> 
> btw, thanks guys for posting tons of goodies. What a way to catch up the Fassy front!


Oh yeah I forgot about that.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Has he already had connections to it long time ago since Liam Cunningham being Davos Seaworth?
> 
> btw, thanks guys for posting tons of goodies. What a way to catch up the Fassy front!



Well Kurzel's Macbeth was described as a kind of Shakespearean "Game of thrones", which is something I totally agree with. I mean, the colours and some aspects were very GoT style. And I ADORE Liam in the series!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about that.



How could you??  I was blown away by Michael dancing that Theresa Brewer's song! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## carmencrem

I caaaaant!!!! [emoji7][emoji1316] haha love this pic + caption


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> How could you??  I was blown away by Michael dancing that Theresa Brewer's song! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Lol cos he's that good as Davros.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3451068
> View attachment 3451069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caaaaant!!!! [emoji7][emoji1316] haha love this pic + caption



Love this pic too ! Thanks for sharing. Michael made lots of friends this round


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Lol cos he's that good as Davros.



The Onion Knight. I love him. GoT is probably the only series I was pretty obsessed with. I'm not into series, usually... I also liked the Tudors, but yeah, just these two. 

And btw


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Love this pic too ! Thanks for sharing. Michael made lots of friends this round



Yepppp and Kristofer with his Shoutout to The Snowman!! [emoji1316]


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> When I watched the interview, he came across as really full of himself. IMO he seems very impressed with himself but not so much with others.


I sensed a bit of that as well.  Kurzel, McQueen, Boyle (among Michael's directors) come off as maybe more willing to acknowledge the contributions of the multiple people (including actors) who make the film.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> The Onion Knight. I love him. GoT is probably the only series I was pretty obsessed with. I'm not into series, usually... I also liked the Tudors, but yeah, just these two.
> 
> And btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451072


I read the books so was a bit apprehensive about the series. I shouldn't have worried. I loved it.


----------



## Selayang430

The PS skill is  quite good - fingers are still "intact "


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The PS skill is  quite good - fingers are still "intact "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451115



Lol what is this? That shark is so cute!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

Not difficult to find Michael 's eye .......


----------



## artemis09

Esizzle said:


> When I watched the interview, he came across as really full of himself. IMO he seems very impressed with himself but not so much with others.


I sensed that, too. It could be that maybe he comes across as different in interviews versus in person, but I felt that when I was watching it.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Not difficult to find Michael 's eye .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451127



Immediately found him!! Is the second one Chris Pine? [emoji848] gosh it's so difficult to recognise people unless they're Michael [emoji12]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Not difficult to find Michael 's eye .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451127


That's amazing. Michael and James McAvoy. who are the rest?


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Immediately found him!! Is the second one Chris Pine? [emoji848] gosh it's so difficult to recognise people unless they're Michael [emoji12]



Yes - #2  is Chris Pine and #5 is James


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji4]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Yes - #2  is Chris Pine and #5 is James



Is the 4th Ewan McGregor? Or...


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> That's amazing. Michael and James McAvoy. who are the rest?



#1 Michael  #2 Chris Pine #3 RDJ  #4 is Eisenberg #5 James #6 N. Hoult


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> #1 Michael  #2 Chris Pine #3 RDJ  #4 is Eisenberg #5 James #6 N. Hoult



Eisenberg? Omg. And RDJ? [emoji848] I'm so stupid haha


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Yes - #2  is Chris Pine and #5 is James


I thought #4 was James McAvoy.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Eisenberg? Omg. And RDJ? [emoji848] I'm so stupid haha



I can only get 1 & 2 correct - same here


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I thought #4 was James McAvoy.



The author said #5 is James


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The author said #5 is James



Ye he is definitely James


----------



## carmencrem

eyes [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3451139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyes [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Think he loves his eyes so much. When he was asked about his children (in future ) he said he hopes the eyes will look like him


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Think he loves his eyes so much. When he was asked about his children (in future ) he said he hopes the eyes will look like him



Well I can understand him! I don't have kids but I think it's amazing when your children have your eyes. I mean, it's a magic feeling, it's the best thing you can give them. Eyes are the mirror of the soul. 
[emoji18] Btw he really has beautiful eyes!


----------



## carmencrem

source: @thefass on Tumblr


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> LOL! A few things, English is my second language. I do wonder if it is "glaringly obvious" to some native speakers here. Also, I was not criticizing Alicia's personality but just stating that she is not as jovial and way more serious than Michael- or at least she comes across that way. For as long as she has been an English speaker, I doubt the "cold personality" in a couple interviews last year had to do with her language. She was most likely instructed by her team to say things a certain way in order to not come across as icy. Of course anything less than peachy about Alicia is perceived as criticism. Cant help that!



I totally agree with you. English isn't my first language either and really, after a while, language stops being a big issue. Especially when you start learning your second language from a very young age like AV did.


----------



## Selayang430

The pair in shoes


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The pair in shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451157



I can't believe it. [emoji23] what does the Erik's one say? "Where's my...." (?). 
Cute. [emoji28]


----------



## Just Askin

I didn't realise Michael's girlfriend grew up or spent long periods of her childhood in a country where English was spoken as the home language. How did I miss that?


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I can't believe it. [emoji23] what does the Erik's one say? "Where's my...." (?).
> Cute. [emoji28]



Can't see the word. It is made by a fan


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> I can't believe it. [emoji23] what does the Erik's one say? "Where's my...." (?).
> Cute. [emoji28]


lol helmet..husband..???


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I didn't realise Michael's girlfriend grew up or spent long periods of her childhood in a country where English was spoken as the home language. How did I miss that?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hey there mate


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> lol helmet..husband..???



Definitely "hubby". Lol. 
Btw why is Erik so blonde? [emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> lol helmet..husband..???



Should be helmet .


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Definitely "hubby". Lol.
> Btw why is Erik so blonde? [emoji23]



I supposed accidentally use the wrong color.....


----------



## carmencrem

I love this one. His expression. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this one as well [emoji172]


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and this is the first I saved on my phone so it was important to post it[emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

I can't believe I'm seeing this movie in 5 days. I still remember when I read the book back in the days. Two super emotional days crying and feeling a lot of different things in my room. [emoji178]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I supposed accidentally use the wrong color.....



I think that shoes kinda promote a david8/Charles fanfic [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> I totally agree with you. English isn't my first language either and really, after a while, language stops being a big issue. Especially when you start learning your second language from a very young age like AV did.


It does stop being an issue. I think Alicia was advised to use that excuse in order to not appear a certain way in her early interviews. Journalist says you're a B***h, you use the language barrier excuse. I think she is much better in interviews now by still very stoic.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>



I love his hair colour in TLBO btw. I think it was the sun effect... [emoji57] cool. Love it.


----------



## carmencrem

http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com...chael-showing-off-his-norwegian-at-the-amanda I hope you can see the post. I'm not really capable of posting gifs. Usually I copy and past them from others... So how can I post gifs? Need to copy the link and past it here and then add what??


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I didn't realise Michael's girlfriend grew up or spent long periods of her childhood in a country where English was spoken as the home language. How did I miss that?



Lol, you didn't miss it - she grew up in Sweden - not in the UK, USA or Australia where English is the native language regardless of your parents' tongue. As several posters here have testified it is more difficult translating things in your head before speaking and I can only imagine it would make Alicia even more nervous before being interviewed. Still, we know some people will cut her no slack. 

Fortunately living in London and with Michael as her partner and with experience she will develop more confidence and be able to relax more in interviews. I think she's doing an excellent job already btw - her English is very good, she's nearly mastered an English accent and she comes across as intelligent and thoughtful but with a playful streak - much like Michael [emoji2]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, you didn't miss it - she grew up in Sweden - not in the UK, USA or Australia where English is the native language regardless of your parents' tongue. As several posters here have testified it is more difficult translating things in your head before speaking and I can only imagine it would make Alicia even more nervous before being interviewed. Still, we know some people will cut her no slack.
> 
> Fortunately living in London and with Michael as her partner and with experience she will develop more confidence and be able to relax more in interviews. I think she's doing an excellent job already btw - her English is very good, she's nearly mastered an English accent and she comes across as intelligent and thoughtful but with a playful streak - much like Michael [emoji2]


She's picked up placeholder phrases from him at least


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> She's picked up placeholder phrases from him at least



Lol did you read that tweet saying her accent in Bourne seemed Irish? Lol.

Btw she's all a "you know" "you know", "you know" now [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> She's picked up placeholder phrases from him at least



Haha!! Yes I've noticed how Alicia has picked up some of Michael's phrases! [emoji6]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Lol did you read that tweet saying her accent in Bourne seemed Irish? Lol.
> 
> Btw she's all a "you know" "you know", "you know" now [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sort of sort of sort kind of you know


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Sort of sort of sort kind of you know



 enjoy the melody! [emoji57][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/bestofxmen/status/769629905348878336


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> It does stop being an issue. I think Alicia was advised to use that excuse in order to not appear a certain way in her early interviews. Journalist says you're a B***h, you use the language barrier excuse. I think she is much better in interviews now by still very stoic.



It seems people are forgetting that this girl has lived out of Sweden for over a decade now. She must be exceptionally thick if she is still having trouble with the language, to the point where she has to translate things in her head before speaking. Didn't she move to London when she was 15 or something? Pretty young. Anyway, she doesn't strike me as being particularly dumb. She just has a more reserved personality and there is nothing wrong with that. Not everyone has to be JLaw level of bubbly all the time. If only her fans stopped taking every comment as a criticism.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> It seems people are forgetting that this girl has lived out of Sweden for over a decade now. She must be exceptionally thick if she is still having trouble with the language to the point where she has to translate things in her head before speaking. Didn't she move to London when she was 15 or something? Pretty young.


I was thinking "exceptionally thick" too but did not want to actually say it LOL! I have only lived in America 8 years and have no problem formulating and getting my thoughts across in English. I dont know how long Alicia has lived in London but she has an exceptional posh accent to go with her English. I hope Mike can teach her how to interview better. Maybe.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Sort of sort of sort kind of you know


LOL! As long is every other word isnt "like". I almost lose it every time I am having a conversation and every other word out of someones mouth is "like"! Even worse with a valley accent


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> I was thinking "exceptionally thick" too but did not want to actually say it LOL! I have only lived in America 8 years and have no problem formulating and getting my thoughts across in English. I dont know how long Alicia has lived in London but she has an exceptional posh accent to go with her English. I hope Mike can teach her how to interview better. Maybe.


Oh yeesh...go to Mcavoy for advice on interviewing, not the dude who inflicted the Fallon altar boy interview on the world. 

Or play drinking games and circumvent interviews entirely! That seems to be her preferred tactic and I APPROVE


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> I was thinking "exceptionally thick" too but did not want to actually say it LOL! I have only lived in America 8 years and have no problem formulating and getting my thoughts across in English. I dont know how long Alicia has lived in London but she has an exceptional posh accent to go with her English. I hope Mike can teach her how to interview better. Maybe.



Yes that is the funny thing. Usually an accent that posh goes hand in hand with impeccable English so I get don't how she picked up the accent without also picking up the language. I think James might be a better teacher of how to interview.  But I love Michael and I hope we get to see more interviews soon. Videos in particular.


----------



## carmencrem

carmencrem said:


> Lol did you read that tweet saying her accent in Bourne seemed Irish? Lol.
> 
> Btw she's all a "you know" "you know", "you know" now [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



She's been living in London since the beginning of 2012, when she finished her first English movie, but I don't remember her saying all these "you know" back in the days [emoji23][emoji23] she was also way more shy!
In the last Jason Bourne/TLBO press junkets she kept repeating it. It's common but it always makes me think of Michael.

But NOT as much as Michael does. He's unbelievable. It's something some people can find annoying but I do find it cute [emoji7]

He's not a "kind of" sort of guy, he's definitely a "sort of".


----------



## Esizzle

LOL forgot about how good an interviewer James is! Perhaps he can hold a class for both Michael and Alicia!


----------



## kashlo

aprilmayjune said:


> Oh yeesh...go to Mcavoy for advice on interviewing, not the *dude who inflicted the Fallon altar boy interview on the world. *
> 
> Or play drinking games and circumvent interviews entirely! That seems to be her preferred tactic and I APPROVE



Hahahha come on it wasn't that bad. I partly blame Jimmy for interrupting too much  Plus he looked so cute in that suit.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> She's been living in London since the beginning of 2012, when she finished her first English movie, but I don't remember her saying all these "you know" back in the days [emoji23][emoji23] she was also way more shy!
> In the last Jason Bourne/TLBO press junkets she kept repeating it. It's common but it always makes me think of Michael.
> 
> But NOT as much as Michael does. He's unbelievable. It's something some people can find annoying but I do find it cute [emoji7]
> 
> He's not a "kind of" sort of guy, he's definitely a "sort of".



Yep, living in London for 4 years. And hasn't she done well! Fantastic career, fashion muse, Oscar winner AND Michael Fassbender as her partner - I'd love to be in her shoes!!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, living in London for 4 years. And hasn't she done well! Fantastic career, fashion muse, Oscar winner AND Michael Fassbender as her partner - I'd love to be in her shoes!!



Who wouldn't love to in her shoes right now... [emoji30] I wish!!! Btw I find her very very funny and goofy, something I don't see in many actresses nowadays. Many of those who try (and maybe succeed!) to be funny aren't naturally goofy/easy enough as she is. I mean, they are always afraid of looking stupid so they try not to lose their "perfect aplomb". Alicia is never afraid of being too ridiculous or too emotional. And I'm not the only one who noticed it: all the directors she worked with did it. 
I can't wait for someone to point her out she overuses that "you know" now [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## aprilmayjune

kashlo said:


> Hahahha come on it wasn't that bad. I partly blame Jimmy for interrupting too much  Plus he looked so cute in that suit.


I had to watch it in pieces it was so awkward! Plus I think I just prefer interviews where the conversation sounds more natural and it's not so obvious that jimmy requested a cute anecdote beforehand. 

His more recent Fallon interview was soooo good though--maybe he was just tired the first time. Or drinking games really do make every interview better


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, living in London for 4 years. And hasn't she done well! Fantastic career, fashion muse, Oscar winner AND Michael Fassbender as her partner - I'd love to be in her shoes!!



The success does not come easy, she has the talent, disciplines, hardworking to make it happen! This is how she is the 'nature of force' . I also come across comments said envy of both her and Michael , not just envy of Michael


----------



## kashlo

aprilmayjune said:


> I had to watch it in pieces it was so awkward! Plus I think I just prefer interviews where the conversation sounds more natural and it's not so obvious that jimmy requested a cute anecdote beforehand.
> 
> His more recent Fallon interview was soooo good though--maybe he was just tired the first time. Or drinking games really do make every interview better



Yeah I agree with you. I love his interviews with James and Domhnall.  He is also great with Graham Norton, DP/30 and Anne Thompson (she is fantastic). I try to forget that his first appearance on Graham Norton ever happened. It makes me want to throw up on Mark Wahlberg. 

The recent one was good! And I still can't get over how perfect that suit was on him and how amazing he looked.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> I had to watch it in pieces it was so awkward! Plus I think I just prefer interviews where the conversation sounds more natural and it's not so obvious that jimmy requested a cute anecdote beforehand.
> 
> His more recent Fallon interview was soooo good though--maybe he was just tired the first time. Or drinking games really do make every interview better


I would like to see Jimmy Kimmel interview Michael for Assassin's Creed. I dont think it has been done before. Kimmel is my favorite nighttime host. James Cordon would be good too.


----------



## artemis09

About Alicia's personality during interviews/language barrier, it's not really a stretch to think that it could just be a personality trait of hers or that she becomes nervous in general during interviews. This is not meant to be a criticism of her, but I'm not sure if I buy that it has to do with a language barrier. Given that her country of origin is a place where many young people become fluent in English in their early teens (I actually verified this with native-Swedes, btw), she has lived in an English-speaking country for some time now and has acted in English-speaking parts, I have doubts that she has that much trouble expressing her true personality when she speaks in English. And I also imagine that even though individuals in her country become fluent by their teens, they had to have to be _learning_ English long before that, like during childhood. That is a good time to capture the nuances of a second language, so personally, I don't see how she would have that much of a language barrier. That's not to say that she may have to translate some things in her head prior to when she says something, but I don't think how she comes across to some people is completely caused by a possible language barrier. 

To give a personal example, both of my parents are non-native English speakers who immigrated to an English-speaking country when they were young. My mother especially was pretty young, in her early teens in fact, and spoke a language that has very, very little relation to English. She also had virtually no exposure to the English language before immigrating. Yet, when others and myself speak with her, she has no issues where she comes across as stiff or cold. If anything, she seems the same when she's speaking her native language and when she is speaking English. My point here is that the language barrier issue is not much of an explanation as to why Alicia comes across certain ways in interviews. It's not a crime nor a huge deal, by any means, but it seems like the notion of her having language-barrier problems is floating around a lot.

This was slightly off-topic, I realize, so apologies for that. But I thought I would throw in my two cents.


----------



## artemis09

kashlo said:


> Yeah I agree with you. I love his interviews with James and Domhnall.  He is also great with Graham Norton, DP/30 and Anne Thompson (she is fantastic). I try to forget that his first appearance on Graham Norton ever happened. It makes me want to throw up on Mark Wahlberg.
> 
> The recent one was good! And I still can't get over how perfect that suit was on him and how amazing he looked.


God, Mark Wahlberg was so irritating in that. I've talked with a few fans of Michael who love that interview, but I just wanted to cringe because of Mark. You could tell Michael was annoyed by him too.


----------



## aprilmayjune

artemis09 said:


> God, Mark Wahlberg was so irritating in that. I've talked with a few fans of Michael who love that interview, but I just wanted to cringe because of Mark. You could tell Michael was annoyed by him too.


Mark wahlburg is actual garbage too


----------



## artemis09

aprilmayjune said:


> Mark wahlburg is actual garbage too


No kidding. It's not even just the things he's done in his personal life, but he even comes across bad in interviews. So there's no way to look past it, in my opinion.

Sorry, off-topic for a sec there.


----------



## carmencrem

No words about Wahlberg. He almost seemed to be kinda jealous of Michael or something. I don't know I had a very weird and bad feeling. The only thing I found funny was Michael being clearly pissed and tired at a certain point and I really felt for him. Gosh, that was a very bad half an hour (or even 50 mins!). 

Btw it's always difficult to interview a bunch of people who have nothing to do with each other for such a long time, it often happens the worst.

I loved the Graham Norton with Michael and Kate and the one with Michael, James and Hugh of course!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Who wouldn't love to in her shoes right now... [emoji30] I wish!!! Btw I find her very very funny and goofy, something I don't see in many actresses nowadays. Many of those who try (and maybe succeed!) to be funny aren't naturally goofy/easy enough as she is. I mean, they are always afraid of looking stupid so they try not to lose their "perfect aplomb". Alicia is never afraid of being too ridiculous or too emotional. And I'm not the only one who noticed it: all the directors she worked with did it.
> I can't wait for someone to point her out she overuses that "you know" now [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



I read some of the critics about her in interview  last time. She usually a bit serious in it especially discussing about work. My guess is she is very no nonsense  and focus when come to talk about work.?when she is on more relax  or leisure topics eg taking to her own people in random swede - oh ! She's really in her element - so goofy , playful  and energetic. She's adorable too in Jimmy Fallon !


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I read some of the critics about her in interview  last time. She usually a bit serious in it especially discussing about work. My guess is she is very no nonsense  and focus when come to talk about work.?when she is on more relax  or leisure topics eg taking to her own people in random swede - oh ! She's really in her element - so goofy , playful  and energetic. She's adorable too in Jimmy Fallon !



Yeah but Fallon has a clear mega crush on her!!! Lol [emoji23] she's very serious when it comes to work, but very funny in more easy interviews. I love seeing her being goofy etc. There are loads of great entertaining interviews. I just really really like her personality. 

Michael acts similar btw: he can be very serious when it comes to work and doesn't say stupid things when they interview him about his movies, he can be really focused on his job without being too personal, most of the times he hates personal questions but when he feels at ease he's very funny and open and talkative. Just as Alicia is. And many others.
It's a matter of mood and it also depends on your "chemistry" with the interviewer.

And both Alicia and Michael seem to have chemistry with Fallon! 

I need to find that interview in which Michael and Jimmy laughed at French people.. Wait lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> About Alicia's personality during interviews/language barrier, it's not really a stretch to think that it could just be a personality trait of hers or that she becomes nervous in general during interviews. This is not meant to be a criticism of her, but I'm not sure if I buy that it has to do with a language barrier. Given that her country of origin is a place where many young people become fluent in English in their early teens (I actually verified this with native-Swedes, btw), she has lived in an English-speaking country for some time now and has acted in English-speaking parts, I have doubts that she has that much trouble expressing her true personality when she speaks in English. And I also imagine that even though individuals in her country become fluent by their teens, they had to have to be _learning_ English long before that, like during childhood. That is a good time to capture the nuances of a second language, so personally, I don't see how she would have that much of a language barrier. That's not to say that she may have to translate some things in her head prior to when she says something, but I don't think how she comes across to some people is completely caused by a possible language barrier.
> 
> To give a personal example, both of my parents are non-native English speakers who immigrated to an English-speaking country when they were young. My mother especially was pretty young, in her early teens in fact, and spoke a language that has very, very little relation to English. She also had virtually no exposure to the English language before immigrating. Yet, when others and myself speak with her, she has no issues where she comes across as stiff or cold. If anything, she seems the same when she's speaking her native language and when she is speaking English. My point here is that the language barrier issue is not much of an explanation as to why Alicia comes across certain ways in interviews. It's not a crime nor a huge deal, by any means, but it seems like the notion of her having language-barrier problems is floating around a lot.
> 
> This was slightly off-topic, I realize, so apologies for that. But I thought I would throw in my two cents.



Most people I know who moved to London from Northern European countries speak English very well, some more fluently than others. But there is still a filter for most of them they have to use, for the first few years at least. I'm not entirely sure exactly what Alicia is being criticised for? Being nervous? I don't think she comes across as stiff or cold at all; when she talks about work she is very earnest but her fun side often shows through. Her "call a random Swede" video was very cute and endearing and she looked more relaxed in interviews with Michael by her side [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

carmencrem said:


> Yeah but Fallon has a clear mega crush on her!!! Lol [emoji23] she's very serious when it comes to work, but very funny in more easy interviews. I love seeing her being goofy etc. There are loads of great entertaining interviews. I just really really like her personality.
> 
> Michael acts similar btw: he can be very serious when it comes to work and doesn't say stupid things when they interview him about his movies, he can be really focused on his job without being too personal, most of the times he hates personal questions but when he feels at ease he's very funny and open and talkative. Just as Alicia is. And many others.
> It's a matter of mood and it also depends on your "chemistry" with the interviewer.
> 
> And both Alicia and Michael seem to have chemistry with Fallon!
> 
> I need to find that interview in which Michael and Jimmy laughed at French people.. Wait lol



Ok nope forgive me dear I can't find it now,  I'm not at home. It's on tudou btw. I found it there and watched it many times, but now I can't [emoji30][emoji1316]


----------



## kashlo

pearlyqueen said:


> Most people I know who moved to London from Northern European countries speak English very well, some more fluently than others. But there is still a filter for most of them they have to use, for the first few years at least. *I'm not entirely sure exactly what Alicia is being criticised for?* Being nervous? I don't think she comes across as stiff or cold at all; when she talks about work she is very earnest but her fun side often shows through. Her "call a random Swede" video was very cute and endearing and she looked more relaxed in interviews with Michael by her side [emoji2]



That's the thing though, she ISN'T being criticised. People were just saying she is more reserved in interviews than Michael. That is all.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Most people I know who moved to London from Northern European countries speak English very well, some more fluently than others. But there is still a filter for most of them they have to use, for the first few years at least. I'm not entirely sure exactly what Alicia is being criticised for? Being nervous? I don't think she comes across as stiff or cold at all; when she talks about work she is very earnest but her fun side often shows through. Her "call a random Swede" video was very cute and endearing and she looked more relaxed in interviews with Michael by her side [emoji2]



Hahaha Alicia is so funny tbh! Now I'm just saying it.. Genuinely. It's true! She may get nervous sometimes like anybody else... Same goes for Michael. But she's super funny and sweet and most of all very polite 99% of the time. A bit shy, that's why she's goofy [emoji23][emoji126]

I don't know, there were very few people who said she wasn't reserved enough and kept publicising them (??? Lol when) but the truth is that Michael is less shy, most of all cause he's a native speaker and then he's also more used to this industry. 

I don't think any of them is too reserved tho, it depends on tie mood/situation.. they're just themselves. At ease in some moments, less in others. Of course pretty protective when it comes to personal life. You know, human beings.. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## carmencrem

with fans and on stage etc etc etc // all from yesterday


----------



## Esizzle

Why would Alicia be more relaxed in interview with Michael by her side? She needs someone to hold her hand through things? Or she is not adult enough to be comfortable next to other costars? He interviews for Ex Machina next to Oscar Isaac are just very boring and cold. Makes what she is saying uninteresting to the viewer and reader.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah but Fallon has a clear mega crush on her!!! Lol [emoji23] she's very serious when it comes to work, but very funny in more easy interviews. I love seeing her being goofy etc. There are loads of great entertaining interviews. I just really really like her personality.
> 
> Michael acts similar btw: he can be very serious when it comes to work and doesn't say stupid things when they interview him about his movies, he can be really focused on his job without being too personal, most of the times he hates personal questions but when he feels at ease he's very funny and open and talkative. Just as Alicia is. And many others.
> It's a matter of mood and it also depends on your "chemistry" with the interviewer.
> 
> And both Alicia and Michael seem to have chemistry with Fallon!
> 
> I need to find that interview in which Michael and Jimmy laughed at French people.. Wait lol



Fallon told Michael : she's my favorite in the beginning of the show with Michael , hahaha!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Fallon told Michael : she's my favorite in the beginning of the show with Michael , hahaha!



Haha - I noticed that!! Michael thinking "hands off my girl" lollll [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - I notched that!! Michael thinking "hands off my girl" lollll [emoji6]



LMAO
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  [emoji23] like hey man you can't touch it this is mine [emoji1316] [emoji179]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - I notched that!! Michael thinking "hands off my girl" lollll [emoji6]



Michael thinking : of course my girl is adorable but she is mine only ![emoji14][emoji13]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Fallon told Michael : she's my favorite in the beginning of the show with Michael , hahaha!



I want Michael at the Fallon's show every week. I really want it!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23] like hey man you can't touch it this is mine [emoji1316] [emoji179]



Why hand on stomach ?! Hehehe! Some asked what message he's trying  to convey !


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Why hand on stomach ?! Hehehe! Some asked what message he's trying  to convey !



Haha - yes I think I can guess what's going through their minds [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - yes I think I can guess what's going through their minds [emoji6][emoji6]





Selayang430 said:


> Why hand on stomach ?! Hehehe! Some asked what message he's trying  to convey !



And btw....  He looks so protective and cute. Classy, easy and cute, without many weird poses etc, just as natural as possible. I liked those pics.  a lot. They look so smitten together [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Just found a very HQ version of this, which is my favourite:


I know I posted it 104298 times but I keep finding higher quality versions


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> And btw....  He looks so protective and cute. Classy, easy and cute, without many weird poses etc, just as natural as possible. I liked those pics.  a lot. They look so smitten together [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Just found a very HQ version of this, which is my favourite:
> View attachment 3451304
> 
> I know I posted it 104298 times but I keep finding higher quality versions



Same here - love the simple pose , not those very odd or cover bodies in olive/sesame oil kind of. The simple pose just looks very natural like in daily life.

Thanks for sharing just hope EW release more pictures , cannot be only one pic taken right ?


----------



## Hackensack

And look at the muscle under that blue shirt . . .


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Same here - love the simple pose , not those very odd or cover bodies in olive/sesame oil kind of. The simple pose just looks very natural like in daily life.
> 
> Thanks for sharing just hope EW release more pictures , cannot be only one pic taken right ?



AHAHAH I love your sense of humor! "Bodies in olive sesame oil kind of" lol lol yeah ITA.
I love this kind of photos of Michael and Alicia. Natural normal stuff 

Btw I hope they'll realise more stuff but tbh I don't know.. They might have some outtakes or something, they always do!
And.. Don't forget about VFF -possible photocall + press + premiere + arrival) and the other premieres (London is pretty sure). 
[emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> And look at the muscle under that blue shirt . . .



Gosh look at his arm. [emoji24][emoji1316] I love him in a shirt, he's just perfect. He's all the goals [emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> AHAHAH I love your sense of humor! "Bodies in olive sesame oil kind of" lol lol yeah ITA.
> I love this kind of photos of Michael and Alicia. Natural normal stuff
> 
> Btw I hope they'll realise more stuff but tbh I don't know.. They might have some outtakes or something, they always do!
> And.. Don't forget about VFF -possible photocall + press + premiere + arrival) and the other premieres (London is pretty sure).
> [emoji6][emoji7]



I want the pic on the Venice boat like last year's one with Eddie ! VFF sure tonnes of pictures. I am thinking to take 2 September off so I can follow thru from midnight to morning ! Hahaha! No need to worry feeling sleepy at work the next day !


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I want the pic on the Venice boat like last year's one with Eddie ! VFF sure tonnes of pictures. I am thinking to take 2 September off so I can follow thru from midnight to morning ! Hahaha! No need to worry feeling sleepy at work the next day !



Haha really? You're the coolest! I hope to be able to write you from Venice, at least a couple of times!! And hey yes definitely yes at VFF they always take loads of pics there are a lot of professional/and not photographers.

Those pics of Alicia and Eddie were taken by Greg Williams, the same who took that gorgeous black and white one of Michael and Alicia at the BAFTAS. He's friend with Alberto Barbera (VFF's director) and many actors and directors so he's always invited. I just hope he's coming this year too cause I love his pictures, they're always romantic and elegant. Old fashioned. They look like pictures from festival in the 40s or something. [emoji1316][emoji6]


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep - some friendly banter!
> 
> I see Michael gave the award to director Roar Uthaug - Alicia's Tomb Raider director






mollie12 said:


> Yes, he's mostly very positive and they seem to have had a great working relationship, but there's definitely a couple moments where he implies that he thinks MF isn't a well-rounded actor.  *He says that he's seen MF's brain on the screen, but not his heart.  *He also says that he's "proud" of MF for opening up in this movie and gives himself and AV credit for pushing him.   If he's saying that kind of thing on the promotional tour, where it's his job to be super-positive, then he's probably much more critical in real life.
> ETA: The Muhammad Ali vs. Seabiscuit comparison kind of seemed shady to me too.


He also said that on Schmoes Know after praising his performance in SJ. I don't think he was "shading" him. This is a very different role for him,even if it requires the same kind of restrained acting he has used for other roles.



pearlyqueen said:


> Most people I know who moved to London from Northern European countries speak English very well, some more fluently than others. But there is still a filter for most of them they have to use, for the first few years at least. I'm not entirely sure exactly what Alicia is being criticised for? Being nervous? I don't think she comes across as stiff or cold at all; when she talks about work she is very earnest but her fun side often shows through. Her "call a random Swede" video was very cute and endearing and she looked more relaxed in interviews with Michael by her side


This "guarded,aloof" thing comes from her first interviews to promote Ex Machina. I've actually read some of her old interviews (2012) and I don't remember similar descriptions. But I think that now she feels more at ease during her interviews. And I believe her when she says there's often a problem of tone due to a language barrier,above all considering that her English has really improved in the past 5 years. 

@calebxcruz: When a book exemplifies the power of love. Derek Cianfrance, give it justice to the screen. #TheLightBetweenOceans 
@scottrenshaw: So if anyone knows specifically who to congratulate for finding Florence Clery for THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS, I'd like to tip my hat.
@scottrenshaw: Seriously guys, the little girl in THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS may be the most adorable thing I've ever seen.
@MarioAlegre: @scottrenshaw she's certainly adorable. And she also has a knack for crushing your soul with every tear she cries.

Florence Clery is really adorable and I've heard from other people that she's hilarious.














Source


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha really? You're the coolest! I hope to be able to write you from Venice, at least a couple of times!! And hey yes definitely yes at VFF they always take loads of pics there are a lot of professional/and not photographers.
> 
> Those pics of Alicia and Eddie were taken by Greg Williams, the same who took that gorgeous black and white one of Michael and Alicia at the BAFTAS. He's friend with Alberto Barbera (VFF's director) and many actors and directors so he's always invited. I just hope he's coming this year too cause I love his pictures, they're always romantic and elegant. Old fashioned. They look like pictures from festival in the 40s or something. [emoji1316][emoji6]



No wonder got the similar feel like that bafta pic apparently it is from Greg Williams too ! It has a nostalgia 30s or 40s feel in black and white. Really hope he can take pic for Michael & Alicia again. 

Thanks in advance! Getting excited by days and it is finally about there - another 5 days


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> He also said that on Schmoes Know after praising his performance in SJ. I don't think he was "shading" him. This is a very different role for him,even if it requires the same kind of restrained acting he has used for other roles.
> 
> 
> This "guarded,aloof" thing comes from her first interviews to promote Ex Machina. I've actually read some of her old interviews (2012) and I don't remember similar descriptions. But I think that now she feels more at ease during her interviews. And I believe her when she says there's often a problem of tone due to a language barrier,above all considering that her English has really improved in the past 5 years.
> 
> @calebxcruz: When a book exemplifies the power of love. Derek Cianfrance, give it justice to the screen. #TheLightBetweenOceans
> @scottrenshaw: So if anyone knows specifically who to congratulate for finding Florence Clery for THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS, I'd like to tip my hat.
> @scottrenshaw: Seriously guys, the little girl in THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS may be the most adorable thing I've ever seen.
> @MarioAlegre: @scottrenshaw she's certainly adorable. And she also has a knack for crushing your soul with every tear she cries.
> 
> Florence Clery is really adorable and I've heard from other people that she's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Also.. A couple of days ago author Emily Griffin, organised a screening of TLBO and people really liked it
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 +  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Little Florence is also very very cute, I saw a short video interview of her on tumblr some days ago!! [emoji177] so sweet. Michael and Alicia said she kept challenging them and she's super clever and fun and has a maturity which is pretty impossible to find other people of her age. [emoji4]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> No wonder got the similar feel like that bafta pic apparently it is from Greg Williams too ! It has a nostalgia 30s or 40s feel in black and white. Really hope he can take pic for Michael & Alicia again.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Getting excited by days and it is finally about there - another 5 days



He's a great photographer, check out his insta and website and you'll see.. [emoji106] also Annie Leibovitz could come to Venice, but I'm not very into her pics, sometimes she stages them too much, other times she adds a lot of effects on them, edits a lot. I know she's one of the most famous and praised photographers, just not my favourite (did you see the portraits she took to the nominated actresses for the oscars? I didn't like them very much..). 

And btw don't worry you won't be disappointed, Venice is always full of photographers (more and less professional! [emoji30][emoji28]) especially during the festival and most of them are very passionate of their job and good. Last year we had very great pics from The Danish Girl press conference, screening and premiere, not to mention the amount of goodies at the premieres + screenings+ press of A Dangerous Method (Keira's dress[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]) and Shame.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He's a great photographer, check out his insta and website and you'll see.. [emoji106] also Annie Leibovitz could come to Venice, but I'm not very into her pics, sometimes she stages them too much, other times she adds a lot of effects on them, edits a lot. I know she's one of the most famous and praised photographers, just not my favourite (did you see the portraits she took to the nominated actresses for the oscars? I didn't like them very much..).
> 
> And btw don't worry you won't be disappointed, Venice is always full of photographers (more and less professional! [emoji30][emoji28]) especially during the festival and most of them are very passionate of their job and good. Last year we had very great pics from The Danish Girl press conference, screening and premiere, not to mention the amount of goodies at the premieres + screenings+ press of A Dangerous Method (Keira's dress[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]) and Shame.



Anne  Leibovitz is famous for portrait in studio if not mistaken not take pic when people on spot. Last year the one for variety ? Found it ok not special maybe the one for queen E's birthday was better. 

So excited expected to see the tonnes of pic! Usually those pic in famous film festivals are just fantastic - especially the sea of photographers at red carpet. So taking a day off is a wise choice.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Anne  Leibovitz is famous for portrait in studio if not mistaken not take pic when people on spot. Last year the one for variety ? Found it ok not special maybe the one for queen E's birthday was better.
> 
> So excited expected to see the tonnes of pic! Usually those pic in famous film festivals are just fantastic - especially the sea of photographers at red carpet. So taking a day off is a wise choice.



Super wise indeed![emoji106][emoji106] you're gonna have a lot of goodies won't be disappointed 

Yes Annie L uses to take studios pics, portraits for events etc and I hope she won't to it in Venice this year instead of Greg or others which are definitely more natural. I know she's an artists but in these last years she hasn't been very special for me (she took some pics to Michael for Vanity Fair some years ago and I loved them tho [emoji6])
The fact is that I love natural pics, even when they're artistic I love natural pics, natural poses and less HDR. It's easy to make your work seem amazing if you use to do lots of edits... And btw Michael is so beautiful he rarely looks bad in photoshoots [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

I also prefer pic taken when the objects are at their  normal activity instead of in studio. Love the at the moment kind of shoot instead of the objects are highly alert if pic being taken


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I also prefer pic taken when the objects are at their  normal activity instead of in studio. Love the at the moment kind of shoot instead of the objects are highly alert if pic being taken



Exactly. Same. Then, it depends. I also love red carpet pics when they're cool and not blurry, and edited in the right way. In Venice 2011 Michael was gorgeous in the arrival pics and with sunglasses during A Dangerous Method premiere + photo call. We're gonna have tons of goodies this year as well, hopefully. [emoji1316]

Curious about their outfits etc but most of all of video interviews which are going to be aired soon straight after the festival [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Exactly. Same. Then, it depends. I also love red carpet pics when they're cool and not blurry, and edited in the right way. In Venice 2011 Michael was gorgeous in the arrival pics and with sunglasses during A Dangerous Method premiere + photo call. We're gonna have tons of goodies this year as well, hopefully. [emoji1316]
> 
> Curious about their outfits etc but most of all of video interviews which are going to be aired soon straight after the festival [emoji106][emoji41]



Maybe the organiser plays it a little bit low key due to earthquake. Nevertheless there will be lots of pic. I believe Alicia will be in LV again for such a big event.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Also.. A couple of days ago author Emily Griffin, organised a screening of TLBO and people really liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451559
> View attachment 3451561
> View attachment 3451564
> 
> View attachment 3451562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451567
> View attachment 3451563
> 
> 
> Little Florence is also very very cute, I saw a short video interview of her on tumblr some days ago!! [emoji177] so sweet. Michael and Alicia said she kept challenging them and she's super clever and fun and has a maturity which is pretty impossible to find other people of her age. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3451568



Florence is a beautiful little girl and looks super bright - I think Michael described her as "wise beyond her years" [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Maybe the organiser plays it a little bit low key due to earthquake. Nevertheless there will be lots of pic. I believe Alicia will be in LV again for such a big event.



I don't know, lately she's tried many different styles. I'm one of those who appreciates LV's dressed. The ones she had in Seoul, London and Paris lately were gorgeous!!

We'll see. Last year in Venice she had the most beautiful dress, everybody there said so [emoji57] it was a romantic gown, a little bit "Spanish style".. This year who knows. It's a very "classic" festival so I don't expect weird / too "risky" dresses: just elegance, maybe essential classy outfits. 
It's way more fun being a woman, poor men they always have to wear tuxedos, but they can be different one from the other too.
Michael always looks super sharp on the red carpet... Can't wait to see... [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## carmencrem

beautiful review (with spoilers!) of TLBO  they gave it 4/5 stars [emoji92]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I don't know, lately she's tried many different styles. I'm one of those who appreciates LV's dressed. The ones she had in Seoul, London and Paris lately were gorgeous!!
> 
> We'll see. Last year in Venice she had the most beautiful dress, everybody there said so [emoji57] it was a romantic gown, a little bit "Spanish style".. This year who knows. It's a very "classic" festival so I don't expect weird / too "risky" dresses: just elegance, maybe essential classy outfits.
> It's way more fun being a woman, poor men they always have to wear tuxedos, but they can be different one from the other too.
> Michael always looks super sharp on the red carpet... Can't wait to see... [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



The gown - Spanish style reminded me of the dress in flamenco dance! It is very nice dress. Hopefully this year LV will follow this trend for classic and elegant gown especially the movie is about 1920s. 

For men noting much but Michael always looks sharp and handsome on red carpet


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The gown - Spanish style reminding me of the dress in flamenco dance! It is very nice dress. Hopefully this year LV will follow this trend for classic and elegant gown especially the movie is about 1920s.
> 
> For men noting much but Michael always looks sharp and handsome on red carpet



He really does!!! 
He's always very essential, simple and classy. 
Being essential is always the most elegant thing IMO [emoji1316]


----------



## carmencrem

AC 
http://www.gamesradar.com/assassins...m_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer_tftw 

TLBO
http://www.kansascity.com/entertain...urce=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#storylink=rss


----------



## carmencrem

interesting review of TLBO  this guy gave it a 7.5/10


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/xapocalypse2016/status/766692228903370756 can't wait


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ictions-movie-reviews-film-festival-favorites TLBO is a 'possible bet'. I don't know if we had already posted it here but it's difficult to keep track  if yes, I'm really sorry! Two times is better than never tho.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.vulture.com/2016/08/bigger-flop-ben-hur.html?mid=twitter_vulture well.. Here they include AC among the possible flops ("But if anything's going to outdo Ben-Hur this year, it's this one." :/// it hurts and I hope it won't happen) of this year bc it is an adaptation make out of a video game etc etc. Well we'll see when we'll have first reviews and opinion, I think it's not sure yet nor so easy to predict. 

I agree about the fact that it's difficult to make a great movie out of video games but for some reasons I think this movie could also be surprising and different, I tend to trust Michael (+ the cast). A bit doubtful about Kurzel but who knows. Hope for the best. Can't wait to have more clips/news in the following months.

It's too soon


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.bostonherald.com/enterta...n_to_story_of_ordinary_couple_navigating_life This is nice.

Also found this pics but no source yet. I'll repost a better quality if/when I find them. 
Or... If you find them let me know


----------



## Just Askin

An old Shame interview but a decent one. Also those eyes are so pretty!


----------



## carmencrem

Always MF latinoamerica posted these/ she told me she found them on tumblr but hasn't told me the source yet  btw she'll tell me, she's always nice.




My god look at the landscape and this man[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> An old Shame interview but a decent one. Also those eyes are so pretty!




GOLD.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Looks like they're coming back to New York?

Or are these the interviews they filmed a few weeks ago?


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> Looks like they're coming back to New York?



Nope.  They taped those interviews at the junket a month ago.


----------



## JaneWT

About the Muhummad Ali/Seabiscuit analogy that Cianfrance used, this is what I referred to in a post I made a month or two back; that Michael's 'shoot the rehearsal' style of acting doesn't lend itself to DC's preferred method of extensive filming.  Taking the analogy further, the heavyweight champ is usually exhausted and spent by the 12th round, having dealt his best knock-out blows in the early stages.  I hope Michael's stamina has held out, and his performance has been enhanced, rather than suffered, for the sake of Derek's style.

It is going to be an interesting week!


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Nope.  They taped those interviews at the junket a month ago.


WHEW.

My chill is already zero this week.


----------



## JaneWT

Er.....isn't there supposed to be a Los Angeles premiere tomorrow?  Or has this now been usurped by the Venice Festival showing??


----------



## carmencrem

Some say New York, some say LA. (?) i really dont know..


----------



## carmencrem

Thanks to August_lee![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



















[/QUOTE] by sparklesandstress on tumblr!


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

Found on Facebook in HQ (@ematterz)


----------



## carmencrem

Extra from apocalypse!
https://twitter.com/xmenfilms/status/770015280496017409


----------



## carmencrem

And they never give me the original source.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 btw it's from LA times


----------



## carmencrem

Found on a-Vikander.ru


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3452512
> 
> Found on a-Vikander.ru



Finally more or less know what they're doing - holding hands [emoji3][emoji177]


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/tlbomovie/status/770105469201477632


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> Found on a-Vikander.ru



This is the best one from that particular photoset. Should have been used for the story.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3452512
> 
> Found on a-Vikander.ru



I read one comment - even their facial expression (eyes) were sync ! [emoji3][emoji173]️


----------



## zen1965

All these pics of them look terribly staged. They (these pics) do not give a "couple vibe" at all.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I read one comment - even their facial expression (eyes) were sync ! [emoji3][emoji173]️



Cute [emoji4] 
My favourite keeps being the EW one tho!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I read one comment - even their facial expression (eyes) were sync ! [emoji3][emoji173]️





	

		
			
		

		
	
 def the best. [emoji1316]

Ah...

New stuff:
I read on Twitter this is from AC.


----------



## carmencrem

Found on tumblr from the last spot


----------



## Flatsy

zen1965 said:


> All these pics of them look terribly staged. They (these pics) do not give a "couple vibe" at all.


They are staged.  It's a photo shoot of two costars to promote a movie, not a candid couples' moment.


----------



## Selayang430

Flatsy said:


> They are staged.  It's a photo shoot of two costars to promote a movie, not a candid couples' moment.



I agree - just want to add "nicely" and make it as :-
"They are nicely staged."


----------



## zen1965

There still is zero chemistry in these shots. Either it is there or it is not. Never mind whether it is a movie promotion or a candid couples' moment. My opinion.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I agree - just want to add "nicely" and make it as :-
> "They are nicely staged."



Since when official photoshoots aren't staged? [emoji848] 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 can we just take a moment for this tho? 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and this 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 and this!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Since when official photoshoots aren't staged? [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3452715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can we just take a moment for this tho?
> View attachment 3452716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> View attachment 3452717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this!!



This is not staged - vomit blood sort of


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> This is not staged - vomit blood sort of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452718



Doesn't look staged. [emoji13] 
Btw I think they had a very great chemistry in those pics tbh!! Especially in the EW one. Super sweet. Cannot wait to see it in the movie, everybody said they nailed it! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

Btw about that TLBO premiere in NY / LA today (I heard people talking about both), I don't think it's happening. We would have known. They're going to VFF and the world premiere is in Venice... It's almost impossible to have another one (or two on the same day lol) before, and maybe this is also the reason why they pre-recorded the interviews for GMA. 

I read the LA screening + premiere was a 'private event' but... I don't think it's happening. We'll see tonight tho.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Doesn't look staged. [emoji13]
> Btw I think they had a very great chemistry in those pics tbh!! Especially in the EW one. Super sweet. Cannot wait to see it in the movie, everybody said they nailed it! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I super love the one in EW! Still curious if it is the only one pic for this pose ! EW has to release more !


----------



## carmencrem

hello stunner [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I super love the one in EW! Still curious if it is the only one pic for this pose ! EW has to release more !



Still hoping always hoping [emoji1316]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Btw about that TLBO premiere in NY / LA today (I heard people talking about both), I don't think it's happening. We would have known. They're going to VFF and the world premiere is in Venice... It's almost impossible to have another one (or two on the same day lol) before, and maybe this is also the reason why they pre-recorded the interviews for GMA.
> 
> I read the LA screening + premiere was a 'private event' but... I don't think it's happening. We'll see tonight tho.



I bet it happens. The question is whether the stars will attend.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I bet it happens. The question is whether the stars will attend.



I think they're just screenings with some press or critics maybe..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I super love the one in EW! Still curious if it is the only one pic for this pose ! EW has to release more !



Staged or not there's no disguising the love and intimacy in this pic:




Although this candid pic reveals it even more [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Staged or not there's no disguising the love and intimacy in this pic:
> 
> View attachment 3452720
> 
> 
> Although this candid pic reveals it even more [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3452721



That one is my favourite [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the cutest. I love seeing Michael in love. A man in love is always the best version of himself. But I'm a big romantic, I'm hopeless [emoji23]

What do you think about the LA/NY "premiere", Pearly?


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> That one is my favourite [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the cutest. I love seeing Michael in love. A man in love is always the best version of himself. But I'm a big romantic, I'm hopeless [emoji23]
> 
> What do you think about the LA/NY "premiere", Pearly?



Well none of these screenings can be "premieres" because the rules of the Venice Film Festival are very clear that films in competition there must be world premieres. 

If Michael and Alicia were to attend any of them I guess the most likely is NY, but there's been no sightings of them there and they will both be in Venice by Thursday....so perhaps not?


----------



## Esizzle

zen1965 said:


> There still is zero chemistry in these shots. Either it is there or it is not. Never mind whether it is a movie promotion or a candid couples' moment. My opinion.


Right! Staged or not, Michael always has chemistry with anything or anyone. The one person he doesn't appear to have any chemistry or spark with happens to be his girlfriend. Perhaps it's Alicia's dull personality that isn't allowing for "fun" to show through. Even their candid shots, they are just there.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Well none of these screenings can be "premieres" because the rules of the Venice Film Festival are very clear that films in competition there must be world premieres.
> 
> If Michael and Alicia were to attend any of them I guess the most likely is NY, but there's been no sightings of them there and they will both be in Venice by Thursday....so perhaps not?



Perhaps not, yeah... I thought they'd confirm.. I don't think they're attending to a premiere before Venice.

After the Venice premiere they're attending to a dinner (+ probable party) for TLBO on sept 1st! 
Read it in Italian / Venetian newspapers


----------



## pearlyqueen

For those of us who love this couple [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Totally disagree with the no chemistry posts. Just my opinion and my observation.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Totally disagree with the no chemistry posts. Just my opinion and my observation.



You are not alone in your observation - I've lost count of the number of people bowled over by Michael and Alicia's chemistry, on screen and off...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3452778
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452779
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452781
> 
> 
> For those of us who love this couple [emoji7][emoji7]



Well this 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is the chemistry I wish I had with him!! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji112][emoji317]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Great interview. And no mention of the showmance https://t.co/YInyb3m14W

*Michael Fassbender on the Long Takes of ‘Light Between Oceans’ and the Scariness of ‘Alien: Covenant’*
With writer/director *Derek Cianfrance’s (*_*Blue Valentine, The Place Beyond the Pines)*_ *The Light Between Oceans* opening this weekend, I recently landed an exclusive interview with one of the film’s stars *Michael Fassbender*. He revealed why he wanted to be part of this project, what it was like collaborating with Cianfrance, how they would sometimes do a take that could run thirty minutes, the difficulty in making these kinds of personal stories, how he likes to prepare for a role, and much more. In addition, with Fassbender producing and starring in *Assassin’s Creed*, he talked about what people can look forward to with that film and he also teases the scariness of *Ridley Scott’s* *Alien: Covenant*.
If you’re not familiar with _The Light Between Oceans_, it’s a fantastic adaptation of *M.L. Stedman’s* novel of the same name. The film stars *Fassbender and Alicia Vikander* as Tom and Isabel Sherbourne, a devoted husband and wife who are faced with the unfortunate reality that they can’t bear a child. When a boat washes up on their local shore with a dead man and a living baby inside, they’re placed in the moral quandary between finally having their wish and doing the right thing (ie turning the baby over to the authorities). Against Tom’s better judgement, they keep and raise the baby, and their decision threatens to tear the couple apart. The film also stars *Rachel Weisz.*
Unlike a lot of Hollywood movies where they make it easy to say who is good or evil and most decisions are black and white, what I loved about _The Light Between Oceans_ is no person is evil. No one is “bad.” They’re all real people making honest decisions in the moment and the film doesn’t have the typical antagonist. When you combine this kind of intelligent storytelling, fantastic acting, beautiful cinematography, and Derek Cianfrance’s great direction, you’re left with a special film that I hope people turn out to see.
Here’s what Fassbender had to say:
*Collider: The last few years you’ve been very fortunate. What it’s been like for you being able to work with these such talented actors, talented filmmakers, and you know, be a part of these great projects?*
MICHAEL FASSBENDER: It feels good. As an actor, it’s always been good to be working at all, so to be working with this kind of outburst of talent and people that I’ve been working with, yeah, it’s the best.
*Jumping into The Light Between the Oceans, one of the things I love about Derek’s work is that he really goes for the emotional honesty in all scenes. Can you talk a little about working with Derek and what he was looking for on set?*
FASSBENDER: I think he’s the sort of director that always pushes to find more in the scene. So even if the scene is barely starting forward – maybe three lines, so we could run a take without cutting for 30 minutes, trying to sort of discover new things all the time. I mean, as one of the notes for us as actors was to fail to surprise him, so he’s definitely one of those directors that’s very much at the forefront of his mind. You know, when you finish the day, and you finish the scene, you don’t get a chance to go back to it. So you wanna make sure that everything is left on the floor.
*I would imagine that you had a lot of choices at that time for projects – what was it about the material that spoke to you to be a part of this?*
FASSBENDER: I just read the script, and it just fit me and I sort of found a place – an emotional place and I felt that it was a really beautiful story. It seemed like it was a story that a lot of people could relate to: a lot of ordinary, decent people trying to sort out life choices, and making a choice that was a bad one but they’re good people and trying to deal with the consequences of that choice. I felt like it was a pretty refreshing story and told in a respectfully old-fashioned one, and you know, we don’t get much of those touching films these days. There’s not a villain and a good guy, there’s just the family – and they’re regular people trying to sort of do the best they can in these circumstances. It’s a beautiful love story as well.
*That’s one of the things I wanted to touch on. One of the really refreshing things was for me, there really was no antagonist. It was just a nice change. For me, looking at it from the outside in Hollywood, it’s harder and harder to make these, you know, personal stories. Have you been noticing that as an actor, that getting a script like this is harder and harder?*
FASSBENDER: Absolutely, without question
*Well jumping into – one of the things I spoke to Derek yesterday – one of the things that surprised me was that he was editing this for a year, and most filmmakers don’t have that much time to edit. When someone’s editing a project that you’re involved with, how involved do you want to be in the editing room? Or do you sort of say, “just show me when it’s done”?*
FASSBENDER: I think I saw a few edits that Derek has done and I make suggestions I felt – there was my notes, for whatever good they will do, and he did make some changes, and  when I did give him those notes, and I was very grateful for that. Derek was always like, come to the edit [room] whenever you want, he’s very collaborative like that and he takes everyone’s notes to heart and really digests them. He is a very strong, independent filmmaker, but sort of in his own mind. But also, because he sort of felt comfortable in confident in himself I guess, in lacking ego, he’s also very open to people’s notes and ideas. So I wasn’t in the edit [room] per se with him, but like I said, he would do cut, I would watch it, and I would give him notes on that.
*As I’m sure you’ve heard from everyone you speak to, you’re – I’m very impressed with your acting. I’m curious, how you’ve changed over the course of the last few years working on more and more films in the way you get ready for a role. Or do you have a similar routine for everything you do?*
FASSBENDER: Yeah, it’s pretty much been the same all the time. I spend a lot of time with the script, and that’s really kind of the core of the separation I just really reread and reread and just spend time with the script and doing so, spending time with the characters and the story and it just sort of seeps into the bone marrow after a while for me. But that’s really, it really boils down to that.
*Some actors I’ve spoken with enjoy the Clint Eastwood method of shooting the rehearsal, maybe one or two takes, and others really love the David Fincher method of a lot of takes. What do you like to do, typically?*
FASSBENDER: I definitely think the first works best. ‘Cause I do so much homework I’m good to go on the first take, I don’t want to rehearse.  I like the element of what’s unpredictable of that first take and nobody knows what’s going to happen, and I’m a big fan of that. But you know, it’s also it’s for sure, but that’s definitely the camp I would be part of.
*I got to see about 15 minutes of Assassin’s Creed, and it really looked cool to me. It looked like this could be the video game movie that really breaks out, in terms of doing it right. Have you seen the finished film? What was your takeaway?*
FASSBENDER: Well yeah, this is a film that I will be in the edit on, ‘cause I’m producer on it. So, you know, we’re still working on it, we’re still editing away. I’m very excited by the whole universe of _Assassin’s Creed_. I wasn’t aware of it until I met the guys from Ubisoft. When they started to tell me the premise behind it and the details of these two different warring factions, I just thought it lead to tell perfectly through a cinematic medium. So that was five years ago now, been involved in it from the ground up, so I’m really passionate about it. But you know, I feel like we’ve got definitely something very original and thought-provoking in this kind of genre, and we’re very lucky to get Justin Kurzel on board and Marion Cotillard, from the experience that we had on _Macbeth_, and with Adam Arkapaw who’s an absolute artist as the DP, so we’re very excited about it.
*The footage I saw looked fantastic. I would imagine that right now you are getting scripts, you’re looking at what you want to do next. What are you thinking about for the rest of the year and early next year?*
FASSBENDER: Doing nothing. No, I won’t be doing nothing, I won’t be doing any acting. Let’s put it that way, I’ll be just working on the script and development of my production company. We’ve got quite a few things that are sort of in the works. So just spending more time with writers, developing stuff for this next 6-8 months, you know, investing a lot of time in that in making sure that those projects are in good place and I’m looking forward to that actually.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> You are not alone in your observation - I've lost count of the number of people bowled over by Michael and Alicia's chemistry, on screen and off...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Personally I don't care about people's opinion. People believe what it's convenient to believe for certain narrative lines I personally don't follow and I couldn't care less about this whole thing. [emoji23][emoji112][emoji112]



This is not one of my favourite photoshoots but this shot was classy and cool.


----------



## FassbenderLover

*My last thing for you – ‘cause I know I’m almost out  of time: I am a fan of Prometheus and I love Ridley Scott when he’s doing sci-fi – so excited about the next Alien movie. What can you tease people about it, and what was it like working with Ridley again on the project?*

FASSBENDER: I just love Ridley. You know, he’s become a really good friend, and he’s just a natural, he’s one of a kind.  Anybody that works with him in any department is just, you know, totally blown away by him. He’s such a visionary and I think he has such a great, understanding of storytelling. You know, coming from an art background, how referring to something being put in the frame, working with the art department, working with costume design, working with the actors, he’s very vigilant and fun, you know? We have a lot of fun, we laugh a lot, and he’s also got very intelligent but also off-center notes. He would never tell you directly to do something, but just give you little flavors. In the first _Prometheus_, he just sort of walked over, and he’s like “I imagine David’s like a butler so he runs his finger over the desktop checking for dust.” And that was enough for me to go off and explore elements of the character with that in mind. We work really well together. I have to say, this _Alien _is going to be – I’m really excited to see it and everybody in the film was saying that there’s a film that we all wanna see, it’s much scarier than _Prometheus_, but it’s got that sort of same scope as _Prometheus, _that eminent sort of disaster feel, that _Alien _had. So it’s kind of a beautiful meeting of both of those films. I’m really excited to see it, I think it’s gonna be super scary, number one. And again, with the massive scope of _Prometheus_.
*Dude, that’s the greatest description I could’ve gotten for you saying that it’s gonna be scary. I love hearing that.*
FASSBENDER: Yeah, you know once it starts and the ball starts rolling, it’s definitely going to bring chills to the cinema.
*I love that. I gotta go, but I heard rumblings that you might be directing at some point. When you’re developing stuff right now with your production company, is that one of the things you’re trying to develop is something you might direct?*
FASSBENDER: It’s definitely something that I’m interested in doing and would like to do it at some point. I have no idea when or what yet, because I’m focusing on the development side of things, but yeah. I would like to try it and hopefully not fall flat on my face. But I’m definitely trying to soak up from the best that I’ve been lucky enough to work with, so yeah, I’d like to try it one day.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Double post


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks Fassbenderlover, great interview. Looking forward to Alien Covenant. Too bad its a year away! I was one of the few people that enjoyed prometheus.


----------



## carmencrem

http://collider.com/michael-fassben...utm_campaign=collidersocial&utm_medium=social cool interview and review of TLBO by Steven Weintraub!!
The coolest thing is that Michael thinks he wants to direct someday [emoji1316][emoji57] I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I'm looking forward to seeing Trespass. I been hearing too much about everything else except that. Its been finished, I need something already


----------



## carmencrem

http://mobile.reuters.com/video/201...ideoRSS&feedName=Entertainment&videoChannel=3 the video is not that interesting always the same story but the Michael and Alicia's short pieces of interview are nice and new to us. It's about what whey would do if they were in Tom and Isabel's situation and their meeting etc. Really short. But nice.


----------



## carmencrem

And I still don't know the exact colour of his t-shirt [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.fandango.com/movie-news/exclusive-clip-a-moral-dilemma-in-the-light-between-oceans-751252 also this featurette, with the cutest new scenes from TLBO. cant waiiiiiiiiiiitttt


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Trespass. I been hearing too much about everything else except that. Its been finished, I need something already


My interest in TAU is lessening by the minute now. We have been hearing about it for so long and nothing concrete has come out. I hope it gets good reviews at TIFF and a release date as well.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> My interest in TAU is lessening by the minute now. We have been hearing about it for so long and nothing concrete has come out. I hope it gets good reviews at TIFF and a release date as well.


 I have no idea what's the holdup cuz I'm still excited to see it


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://collider.com/michael-fassben...utm_campaign=collidersocial&utm_medium=social cool interview and review of TLBO by Steven Weintraub!!
> The coolest thing is that Michael thinks he wants to direct someday [emoji1316][emoji57] I'm looking forward to this.



Thanks for this! Some very interesting insights from Michael. I assume the interview was from late July? I note Michael says he won't be acting for 6-8 months but focussing on other things....that should be exciting for him [emoji2]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow https://t.co/4vHxLo4D4M

*MOVIE REVIEW: “The Light Between Oceans” (the Joy of Feeling Sad)*
Why do we enjoy _sad stories_?
You know, like the ones about abandoned baby monkeys who get adopted by cats or those military dads who surprise their kids at school after months apart. Just this morning, I was bawling over a Major League Baseball player who got his first home-run after his dad died. We see these stories on social media and, even though we know it’ll leave us with swollen eyes and snotty noses, we click that PLAY button every time.
_Why_? Does the monotony of LIFE leave us so numb that we *need* a piglet in a homemade wheelchair to _feel_ again?
I don’t have the answers, but I do know I love a good cry and the _best_ ones come from *movies*.
*Steel Magnolias*,* Terms of Endearment*, and *Somewhere in Time* are some of the best ones to cry through, but my all-time-FAVORITE is *The Color Purple*. I’ve been known to rewind and watch certain scenes repeatedly, just so I can keep crying. Ooo, like this one where Celie is reunited with her family
And now my nose is running.
A _great_ *sad film* leaves you feeling somehow cleansed, and more in touch with the things you hold dear. A _not-so-great_ *sad film*, on the other hand, can be tortuous and unfortunately, that is the case for *The Light Between Oceans*.
Michael Fassbender stars as a tormented WWI veteran, who takes a job as a lighthouse keeper in Australia. Alicia Vikander plays his new wife, but their happiness is short-lived, due to multiple miscarriages. An abandoned baby turns up and brings them new hope, until the truth of her past comes to light. *The Light Between Oceans* is pretty much all downhill from there.
OK, there are some nice things about it.
The small town of Stanley, Tasmania is a lovely setting and the lighthouse (actually filmed in New Zealand) lends itself to some gorgeous cinematography. Rachel Weisz is excellent as a grieving local woman and Fassbender, as expected, broods gorgeously. He and Vikander never generate much heat as the lighthouse keeper and his wife though, so you never really root for them. They were dating while filming this movie, so I’d hoped to sense more of a connection. The end result is 132 minutes of beautiful sad people being beautifully sad, which is beautifully boring.
*Sad*, you see, is no fun if there isn’t any *happy* to go along with it. It’s like showing me a story about a piglet that can’t walk WITHOUT giving him a wheelchair in the end, which is just mean. I think I’d rather watch Celie meet her kids a few more times instead. –*D+*


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow https://t.co/4vHxLo4D4M
> 
> *MOVIE REVIEW: “The Light Between Oceans” (the Joy of Feeling Sad)*
> Why do we enjoy _sad stories_?
> You know, like the ones about abandoned baby monkeys who get adopted by cats or those military dads who surprise their kids at school after months apart. Just this morning, I was bawling over a Major League Baseball player who got his first home-run after his dad died. We see these stories on social media and, even though we know it’ll leave us with swollen eyes and snotty noses, we click that PLAY button every time.
> _Why_? Does the monotony of LIFE leave us so numb that we *need* a piglet in a homemade wheelchair to _feel_ again?
> I don’t have the answers, but I do know I love a good cry and the _best_ ones come from *movies*.
> *Steel Magnolias*,* Terms of Endearment*, and *Somewhere in Time* are some of the best ones to cry through, but my all-time-FAVORITE is *The Color Purple*. I’ve been known to rewind and watch certain scenes repeatedly, just so I can keep crying. Ooo, like this one where Celie is reunited with her family
> And now my nose is running.
> A _great_ *sad film* leaves you feeling somehow cleansed, and more in touch with the things you hold dear. A _not-so-great_ *sad film*, on the other hand, can be tortuous and unfortunately, that is the case for *The Light Between Oceans*.
> Michael Fassbender stars as a tormented WWI veteran, who takes a job as a lighthouse keeper in Australia. Alicia Vikander plays his new wife, but their happiness is short-lived, due to multiple miscarriages. An abandoned baby turns up and brings them new hope, until the truth of her past comes to light. *The Light Between Oceans* is pretty much all downhill from there.
> OK, there are some nice things about it.
> The small town of Stanley, Tasmania is a lovely setting and the lighthouse (actually filmed in New Zealand) lends itself to some gorgeous cinematography. Rachel Weisz is excellent as a grieving local woman and Fassbender, as expected, broods gorgeously. He and Vikander never generate much heat as the lighthouse keeper and his wife though, so you never really root for them. They were dating while filming this movie, so I’d hoped to sense more of a connection. The end result is 132 minutes of beautiful sad people being beautifully sad, which is beautifully boring.
> *Sad*, you see, is no fun if there isn’t any *happy* to go along with it. It’s like showing me a story about a piglet that can’t walk WITHOUT giving him a wheelchair in the end, which is just mean. I think I’d rather watch Celie meet her kids a few more times instead. –*D+*


lol where did you find this? it's literally just a random person's blog...


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for this! Some very interesting insights from Michael. I assume the interview was from late July? I note Michael says he won't be acting for 6-8 months but focussing on other things....that should be exciting for him [emoji2]



I actually hope he's planning to direct something  and he's relaxing a lot. I just hope to see him around London even tho I don't know if I ever had the strength to tell him something.. Like.. What.. [emoji33][emoji28] 
At a premiere it's different.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol where did you find this? it's literally just a random person's blog...



We needed the negative review, there were so many positive ones (also from random people) they were disturbing [emoji873] lol 
nothing wrong with it, there's no movie with 100% great reviews even tho the only ones I really 'trust' are the critics' ones. For now David Poland and Dave Karger loved it. And I'm happy for this. [emoji106]


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> We needed the negative review, there were so many positive ones (also from random people) they were disturbing [emoji873] lol
> nothing wrong with it, there's no movie with 100% great reviews even tho the only ones I really 'trust' are the critics' ones. For now David Poland and Dave Karger loved it. And I'm happy for this. [emoji106]


No, agreed--some negative reviews are good, and everything resonates differently with different people. I'd rather hear from critics though. When does the embargo lift again, tomorrow?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> No, agreed--some negative reviews are good, and everything resonates differently with different people. I'd rather hear from critics though. When does the embargo lift again, tomorrow?



I think the embargo lifts on August 31st. And for every negative "review" I've seen of TLBO I see 10 positive ones - fingers crossed some of the critics like it, as well as the two who've already said they love it [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> No, agreed--some negative reviews are good, and everything resonates differently with different people. I'd rather hear from critics though. When does the embargo lift again, tomorrow?



Yes! Be ready for good and bad and good and bad and good and bad. 
Like with any other film.. I'm not very worried about it, it's routine.
Do you remember SJ? Macbeth?
I mean some people said Fassbender wasn't even good in SJ, others said Kutcher's version was better, others adored it. With Macbeth they had problems with chemistry between Cotillard and Fassbender, then some praised it, some other thought the movie was a meaningless bore -it's Shakespeare, you can't expect to have 'fun', just take it as a Shakespearean adaptation!-, not to mention Shame, which some people considered almost "ridiculous" (I still have that Italian video interview of a famous critic criticising the movie.... :/ and I didn't agree) and 12YAS. 
It's a matter of perception, apart from the acting/cinematography/directing part, which it's easier to define in a more "universal" way. But again it's a matter of tastes.
That's why I read and post reviews for those who asked, but I'm not really interested in them for myself (they don't affect my opinion: I loved Oceans 12 in spite of the bad reviews and hated Bright Star in spite of the good ones..). 

Important critics' reviews, tho, matter for awards season.. [emoji6]


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> http://collider.com/michael-fassben...utm_campaign=collidersocial&utm_medium=social cool interview and review of TLBO by Steven Weintraub!!
> The coolest thing is that Michael thinks he wants to direct someday [emoji1316][emoji57] I'm looking forward to this.



Good interview.  Thanks for posting!

He's sticking to that 6 months break from acting.  I think it's wise.  He won't be twiddling his thumbs all that time but it gets him out of that rat race of going from acting in one film right into another.  I'm really curious what sort of film he'll eventually direct.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ha she's actually a film critic too. Not every review can and should be all "it was so great, I cried"


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> http://www.fandango.com/movie-news/exclusive-clip-a-moral-dilemma-in-the-light-between-oceans-751252 also this featurette, with the cutest new scenes from TLBO. cant waiiiiiiiiiiitttt



I wanna see this film NOW!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I wanna see this film NOW!!!



Me too - but I have to wait longer than you!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Good interview.  Thanks for posting!
> 
> He's sticking to that 6 months break from acting.  I think it's wise.  He won't be twiddling his thumbs all that time but it gets him out of that rat race of going from acting in one film right into another.  I'm really curious what sort of film he'll eventually direct.



Yes, Michael says he won't be acting for 6-8 months so that's a nice long break from it! I'm sure he's got plenty to keep him stimulated during that time and I'd love to see him direct as well [emoji3] Maybe the Garagistas film that DMC has in its stable will tempt him....?


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> I wanna see this film NOW!!!



This is the cutest video so far. Gosh I can't believe I'm seeing it in 3 days[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji178]
Goodbye world [emoji112]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, Michael says he won't be acting for 6-8 months so that's a nice long break from it! I'm sure he's got plenty to keep him stimulated during that time and I'd love to see him direct as well [emoji3] Maybe the Garagistas film that DMC has in its stable will tempt him....?



I thought the same. This project is a big mystery.
I remember Ewan McGregor has been in talk for  American Pastoral for 4/5 years until it turned out he was going to directing it, last summer.
I have a similar feeling with Garagistas. 
But who knows.


----------



## aprilmayjune

she's telling him how to be a better robot


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/2...s?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter extended version of last week's article. Michael on Alicia/ alicia on Michael 
With this [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3452873
> 
> 
> she's telling him how to be a better robot



Lol I can't believe we're actually so connected.
Posted at the same time. [emoji1316][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-caught-000000692.html THIS MOVIE. this clip is sweet and amazing. These scenes are just as I imagined them to be, reading the book. [emoji173]️ 

No words.


----------



## kashlo

aprilmayjune said:


> lol where did you find this? it's literally just a random person's blog...



I remember others on this thread also posting non-critic reviews. There was no problem then.


----------



## kashlo

carmencrem said:


> We needed the negative review, there were so many positive ones (also from random people) they were disturbing [emoji873] lol
> nothing wrong with it, there's no movie with 100% great reviews even tho the only ones I really 'trust' are the critics' ones. For now David Poland and Dave Karger loved it. And I'm happy for this. [emoji106]



No to sound like I'm crapping on this film because I really want all of Michael's films to do well, but maybe she felt the need to post a negative review here since she knew they weren't going to get posted by anyone else? So far only the positive reviews/tweets have been posted and it skewed my perception a little, until I looked for reviews online myself.


----------



## carmencrem

Ehm... I posted all the negative reviews I found tbh. One of them is a video review. I think I found 2 negative reviews and I posted them here. I didn't post another negative one I found cos at the end of the post the reviewer said something like "hope fassbender dies". So I decided to say no. Not my fault if 90% of the audience -which aren't even critics- loved it and the only 2 critics/journalists who said something about it (Poland and Karger) said positive things for now. Not guilty.

Bye bye.


----------



## Allie28

https://www.yahoo.com/news/fassbend..._source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&ref=gs


----------



## Just Askin

How about we all take our own time to find and post what we like to see. I don't remember agreeing to work for this forum and I'm certainly not getting paid to entertain.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, Michael says he won't be acting for 6-8 months so that's a nice long break from it! I'm sure he's got plenty to keep him stimulated during that time and I'd love to see him direct as well [emoji3] Maybe the Garagistas film that DMC has in its stable will tempt him....?



That would work!  It'll be interesting to see what he does.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/fassbend..._source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&ref=gs



great interview of Michael and Alicia about TLBO and their experience of being together in a remote place. And haha I love what Michael says about their chemistry! [emoji23] 
Also some interesting things by Cianfrance and his approach to movies. 
Gooood.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> How about we all take our own time to find and post what we like to see. I don't remember agreeing to work for this forum and I'm certainly not getting paid to entertain.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/fassbend..._source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&ref=gs read this posted by allie to cheer you up. Personally I post stuff for friends here or for people who are interested. Cool if people I have on my ignore list enjoy them too, the only thing I care for in this thread is Michael and news about him. More personal stuff (also about Michael) is ok via pm.  
Nobody pays me or I'd be a very rich girl [emoji23][emoji23] but I should send a message to the mods... [emoji848]




Here's for you.


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> No to sound like I'm crapping on this film because I really want all of Michael's films to do well, but maybe she felt the need to post a negative review here since she knew they weren't going to get posted by anyone else? So far only the positive reviews/tweets have been posted and it skewed my perception a little, until I looked for reviews online myself.



Posting anything negative about this movie may lead to shattering of the illusion that everything related to this couple is perfect. This may lead to mass hysteria! LOL just kidding. I dont consider the tweets by audience members to be reviews of the movie TBH. Looking forward to reviews when embargo is lifted. I want to read what professional critics think about the production and script writing.


----------



## Esizzle

*Michael Fassbender Shuts Down Questions About Alicia Vikander Romance*
By WENN in Movies / TV / Theatre on 28 August 2016

Follow Alicia Vikander

Alicia Vikander Michael Fassbender

Michael Fassbender refused to answer questions regarding his romance with Alicia Vikander in a new interview.



InFrame by Brave Bison


image: http://www.contactmusic.com/pics/ln/20160214/pre_bafta_dinner_london_140216_01/celebrities-attend-a-pre-bafta-dinner_5132827.jpg








The couple has been dating for two years, and very rarely talk about their relationship, which reportedly began while filming their new movie, The Light Between Oceans.

And when quizzed about their love life in an interview with Entertainment Tonight, Fassbender was quick to shut down the questioning.

"I'm not going to talk about my private life with a total stranger, unless I feel like I need to. Why would I? I don't," he retorted.

Vikander, however, sweetly deflected the question with a more diplomatic response than her 39-year-old Irishman beau.

"I think we've made a clear statement that we keep certain things just between us," she said. "It was very easy to unite, but that's quite personal."

The pair stars in the upcoming drama, adapted from the M.L. Stedman novel and directed by Derek Cianfrance, which follows the story of a lighthouse keeper and his wife who raise a baby they rescue from an adrift rowboat.

And Michael was keen to dispel reports they had fallen in love while filming the movie back in 2014.

"It wasn't the first time in a movie either of us had played somebody who is falling in love. There is an element of separation there. If I'm playing a murderer, I don't go out and start murdering people," he said sarcastically.

The Light Between Oceans is released in the U.S. on 2 September (16).


Read more at http://www.contactmusic.net/alicia-...-vikander-romance_5366964#21Lw5apFrIkIHgJ5.99

Not an interview but an article about an interview. Of course they have spun it a certain way to fit their narrative but makes me wonder why Michael is only willing to get lovey dovey about his relationship with non-english publications. He seems very private and annoyed when questioned about his relationship in English.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/fassbend..._source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&ref=gs



Great article Allie - thanks for posting.

Seems Michael is convinced he and Alicia had chemistry from the very beginning which has lasted up until the present! I wouldn't presume to argue - who knows better than him! [emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Great article Allie - thanks for posting.
> 
> Seems Michael is convinced he and Alicia had chemistry from the very beginning which has lasted up until the present! I wouldn't presume to argue - who knows better than him! [emoji7]



Aww yes i loved it! 
"We had a chemistry from the beginning, obviously, and sort of to the present," says Fassbender, chuckling. 
Lol [emoji23] he's so cute. 

Also loved how during the New York press he talked about the development/beginning of their chemistry  it's cute to see him in love. I know he just stated 2 things about them etc but they both said more than once they don't want to share, and tbh reading them telling about their projects together and holidays and friends would be weird, now I'm too used of this "evasive European couple" as someone called them [emoji23] 
But he's been too cute here. Since he was in NY I hope we'll have a video, but I doubt we'll have a video of everything. [emoji24]


----------



## Esizzle

*Review: 'The Light Between Oceans' is a bit dim*

Derrick Clements Daily Herald
What happens in secluded lighthouses stays in secluded lighthouses. Or maybe not.

That’s the kind of thinking that gets a couple played by Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander into trouble in “The Light Between Oceans,” adapted for the screen and directed by Derek Cianfrance, based on a novel of the same name by M.L. Stedman.

The story begins just after World War I, when Tom (played by Fassbender) takes a job in, as I mentioned, a secluded lighthouse. Shortly thereafter, he marries Isabel (played by Vikander).


Their romance is sweet, though not very substantive. She proposes marriage to him in their first date, which also includes a conversation that evokes Anakin and Padme on a date in “Star Wars: Episode II” in terms of setting up thematic stuff by way of unrealistic date dialogue.

But it’s still nice to see them happy together, and with actors as beautiful as the two of them, it’s satisfying in a popcorn sort of way to see them in love against gorgeous landscapes, which are all filmed nicely here. Add Alexandre Desplat's best score since “The Grand Budapest Hotel,” and the beauty is hard to miss.

It’s the movie’s script -- and the novel I would assume, though maybe I shouldn’t, though maybe it doesn’t matter -- that drags things down a bit. Its machinations come in a dutifully sequential fashion, the first half of the movie winding up little wind-up toys of suffering that all end up going off, one after another, throughout the rest of the movie.

Choices lead to consequences, which lead to suffering, which leads to unrealistic nobility, which leads to bittersweetness, and on and on.


----------



## Esizzle

What I’m getting at is manipulation. The film feels manipulative, and I don’t know exactly why. Because every film is manipulative: We sit in a dark room where a human-made story will be projected onto a flat screen, the experience crafted to take our emotions on a journey. That’s manipulation. But sometimes it feels like manipulation. And it feels like manipulation in “The Light Between Oceans.”

When we interviewed Tess Kelly this week for the “What Say Ye?” podcast, she told us that her friend has a rule of thumb to never watch a sad movie unless it’s based on real life.
With that philosophy in mind, I would strongly recommend Ms. Kelly’s friend avoid this movie at all costs. It’s fictional, and it’s just one really sad, heart-wrenching thing after another.

I’m not sure I agree with that philosophy, though. I’m OK being made sad from a fictional movie. And I think there’s a fundamentally faulty assumption in there that says that fiction cannot point to truth. As in, “I’ll go through this difficulty if the story it's telling is _real,_ but otherwise it’s just torture.”

But great fiction can point to truth, of course, in ways that make enduring the sadness richly fulfilling -- and even joyful.


Kazuo Ishiguro’s “The Remains of the Day” is an example of a novel (and the terrific movie is equally successful) that has, like “The Light Between Oceans,” a series of difficult situations befall the central romantic relationship. And, also like “The Light Between Oceans,” Ishiguro’s story makes use of a political context that comments on prejudice and tensions of war.

But Ishiguro is so much more nuanced and artful at it. His plot machinations feel more organic than they feel like clockwork, and his observations go much deeper than surface-level characteristics, which "The Light Between Oceans" never quite does.


----------



## Esizzle

By the way, the real-life version of this story that I would strongly recommend to Tess Kelly's friend -- and is just as gut-wrenching -- is the nonfictional hour of This American Life called, "Switched at Birth." I'll just leave that there.

One more observation about the film. At a certain point in the film, Fassbender and Vikander wear makeup to look older, but the camera focuses much more on Fassbender in that sequence. We don’t get more than a glimpse of old lady Isabel -- it’s distracting.

But I’m ashamed to say that it didn’t occur to me until that moment that the reason for this is because Vikander is a year younger than myself, and Fassbender is more than 10 years older than her.

It’s believable that Fassbender could be an old man, but it’s pretty unbelievable to me that movies still cast romances with such big age gaps and it still doesn’t even faze me as strange when it's the man who's the older one.


----------



## Esizzle

Sorry for three consecutive posts, the article is very long. Kashlo this is one of the first actual reviews that I found. Mirrors what I thought about the movie as well.


----------



## carmencrem

Edit: now I see the source 


+ tbh I didn't want to know the ending of the movie, I always tell you when there are spoilers. I am going to see it in 3 days. I read the book but I didn't want to know the ending in the movie (make up to look older) And now I know it. Thanks.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.bbcamerica.com/on-the-be...-need-to-know-this-week-august-29-september-4 great.


----------



## carmencrem

it's pretty unbelievable to me that this person didn't know Tom and Isabel actually have an age gap in the book too and this thing is also remarked a couple of time in the book, so it's part of the story, not a miscast or a kind of trendy new fashion. 
The characters have an age gap which is pretty clear especially in Isabel's energy and nature full of life and in Tom's post-war depression, which is the particular immense distance that makes him fall in love with her and with life itself again. They had to make us see this gap, it's the essence of their story, the way she revitalises him. 
And it's also in the book, so I don't see it as a mistake of the movie at all. It was important to make us perceive their differences in life experiences and vitalism.

+ 11 years it's not such an age gap tbh.....[emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> View attachment 3452966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's pretty unbelievable to me that this person didn't know Tom and Isabel actually have an age gap in the book too and this thing is also remarked a couple of time in the book, so it's part of the story, not a miscast or a kind of trendy new fashion.
> The characters have an age gap which is pretty clear especially in Isabel's energy and nature full of life and in Tom's post-war depression, which is the particular immense distance that makes him fall in love with her and with life itself again. They had to make us see this gap, it's the essence of their story, the way she revitalises him.
> And it's also in the book, so I don't see it as a mistake of the movie at all. It was important to make us perceive their differences in life experiences and vitalism.
> 
> + 11 years it's not such an age gap tbh.....[emoji23]



11 years is nothing between consenting adults in a relationship - Some people seem to have a real hang up about age, I've never understood why! Love transcends age gaps; when two people find love and happiness it's of no matter, as Michael and Alicia have found [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> 11 years is nothing between consenting adults in a relationship - Some people seem to have a real hang up about age, I've never understood why! Love transcends age gaps; when two people find love and happiness it's of no matter, as Michael and Alicia have found [emoji173]️


Agree about the age thing. 
In relation to TLBO...kind of invalidates the review when they can't grasp the fact that the age difference was a relevant part of the story, as written in the book. But each to their own.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> 11 years is nothing between consenting adults in a relationship - Some people seem to have a real hang up about age, I've never understood why! Love transcends age gaps; when two people find love and happiness it's of no matter, as Michael and Alicia have found [emoji173]️



It's a very common thing. Personally I'm attracted to older men too, so.. What can I say? It's human nature.

Btw talking about movie and book this person clearly didn't understand the importance their age gap had in their love story and in the story in general, cause that had an impact on all he things that happened. The way Isabel relies on Tom, the way she finds in him protection and same goes for Tom: Isabel changes his life cause right when he feels hopeless and f***ed and wants to disappear on a desert island thinking his life is meaningless and more or less ended, he meets this Big Bang of life which she is. As Michael said "full of life, full of fertility, hope... Brings him back to life again, gives him love teaching him how to allow himself to love and be loved with her vitality and youthful naivety". So.... [emoji106][emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Agree about the age thing.
> In relation to TLBO...kind of invalidates the review when they can't grasp the fact that the age difference was a relevant part of the story, as written in the book. But each to their own.



Seriously I DONT HAVE problems with good/bad reviews when they have clever motivations, but this.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] is not that serious. I mean, if you didn't accept and understand their age gap... Unfortunately I must tell you that you haven't understood the essence of the story at all.. Cos their age gap is actually one of the most important things which makes us understand their love, the kind of relationship they have, Tom's re-birth and choices, Isabel's approach to grief and naivety... [emoji53]
So yeah I 100% disagree with his statement which makes me think he didn't really get the sense of it (?).


----------



## carmencrem

[emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

Not so many spoilers here:

"My friend warned me to bring tissues, but somehow we both managed to forget. BIG mistake. (I’d recommend bringing some powder too if you get red-nosed while ugly-crying like I do.) Although the movie started out slow, a lot happens and you (and the characters) really run the gamut of emotions. The story follows an emotionally damaged man, Tom (Michael Fassbender), as he returns home from WWI to Australia, where he has taken a position manning a lighthouse on a very remote island. He falls in love and marries a young woman who is full of life, and they are very happy until they suffer heartbreaking loss. When a baby washes ashore, along with a dead man, the wife (played beautifully by Alicia Vikander) thinks her prayers have been answered with this baby and wants to keep it. Years later, they return to the mainland and find that their actions have had devastating effects on another woman."



"I can see why the book was so popular. The story is truly gut-wrenching and makes you think about the situations these characters find themselves in. As a mother, you can sympathize with both women and understand how the love you have for your child can define so much of who you think you are. The cast (which also included Rachel Weisz) was spectacular. The sets and costumes were gorgeous. According to my friend, the movie not only did the book justice, but she felt Michael Fassbender did an exceptional job at rounding out his character, who in the book seemed to not have much depth at times."



"This was a great film. I don’t think I’ve cried so much since The Notebook. Normally, sad movies don’t appeal to me, and in the spirit of full disclosure, I could watch Michael Fassbender brush his teeth. But I enjoyed the film, and I can’t stop thinking about it today. I definitely recommend The Light Between Oceans."

Found this: http://ifamilykc.com/blog/movies/weekend-box-office-light-oceans/

And this:

"Unsurprisingly, the movie plays out very much like a novel. I took my mother to the screening and she knew almost nothing about the movie, but leaned over to me part way through and asked me if it was based on a book. This is definitely not the type of movie that you go see with a group of friends when you’re just looking for something fun to do on a weekend night. It’s too much of a downer for that. It left me sad for days afterwards. It is something I recommend seeing though. It’s beautiful to look at, everyone is wonderful in it, and it’s the perfect way to kick off fall movie season."

http://thats-normal.com/2016/08/mov...oceans/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

And these are pretty long articles. 

Don't know who this guy is 



But it's okay [emoji23]

I'm enjoying reading stuff but I keep sticking on the couple of (positive) comments we had from critics, who know better than us how things work in this industry. All the rest is personal taste, but it's okay to post it since some posters asked. 
Waiting for good and bad as always but tbh I'm waiting more for my personal review. If I'm gonna like it -which is pretty sure- I'll be so happy content and pleased I won't really care about the rest, except for the awards' stuff so I keep hoping [emoji57]


----------



## mollie12

Oh God, this is embarrassing.  I hope that's a transcription error in the title, but I have a feeling its not. 

http://theplaylist.net/michael-fass...ll-eminent-sort-disaster-feel-alien-20160829/


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Seriously I DONT HAVE problems with good/bad reviews when they have clever motivations, but this.... [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] is not that serious. I mean, if you didn't accept and understand their age gap... Unfortunately I must tell you that you haven't understood the essence of the story at all.. Cos their age gap is actually one of the most important things which makes us understand their love, the kind of relationship they have, Tom's re-birth and choices, Isabel's approach to grief and naivety... [emoji53]
> So yeah I 100% disagree with his statement which makes me think he didn't really get the sense of it (?).



Since when we expect 100% positive review ?! Or more relatable since when we expect 100% in our scorecard during school days ? ! Of course there are negative review - unless it is a gold bar that sure everyone loves it. 

Why cannot accept age gap? Think it is part of the story in the book too ? In real life we see many more couples with relatively huge age gap. Age is not a problem , height is not a distance , weight is not a pressure - so long the couples are happy.


----------



## Esizzle

Laughing out loud at how a negative review is being handled. Oh dear...

How is Isabelle growing old a spoiler when you've read the book? Movie follows the book.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Oh God, this is embarrassing.  I hope that's a transcription error in the title, but I have a feeling its not.
> 
> http://theplaylist.net/michael-fass...ll-eminent-sort-disaster-feel-alien-20160829/


Let's hope it's not! Really looking forward to this movie lol


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Since when we expect 100% positive review ?! Or more relatable since when we expect 100% in our scorecard during school days ? ! Of course there are negative review - unless it is a gold bar that sure everyone loves it.
> 
> Why cannot accept age gap? Think it is part of the story in the book too ? In real life we see many more couples with relatively huge age gap. Age is not a problem , height is not a distance , weight is not a pressure - so long the couples are happy.



ITA.
The problem is that it's a problem if that guy didn't understand the importance of their age gap in the story... It really is, for him I mean.. 

Agree about happiness and love [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

Not everyone on this forum read the book. I know this for sure. 
That's why we kept writing spoiler alert when occurred.
Now I think they all know. So... Wow.

I personally don't care about the review by a person who didn't understand the importance of the age gap in this story. It loses all his previous respectability, which I think the review may have had, cos it's a matter of tastes and opinions.


----------



## mollie12

Also, re: the age issue. If Cianfrance didn't actually write scenes where it's clear that the age/experience difference impacts and exacerbates their relationship troubles, then it's more than fair for critics to comment on it.   The audience shouldn't have to read the book to understand that characterization.  It should be clear on screen.


----------



## carmencrem

Since in the book it's very clear and it's an important part of their psychological relationship especially at the beginning, why not in the movie? 
Tom is more or less 10 years older than Isabel. 
That's it.
Tom is older than Isabel
Fassbender is older than vikander.
It's not a mistake, it's following the book. I think in the script Tom was older than Isabel as well. It's the adaptation from a book..


----------



## carmencrem

+ other reviews noticed Isabel's naivety and youthful freshness so I think it's pretty clear in the movie too tbh.. Well I haven't seen it.

Btw my concern is about the fact that there's noting wrong with the 10 years age gap between the actors when the characters they're portraying have the same age gap.. That's it.


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> Since in the book it's very clear and it's an important part of their psychological relationship especially at the beginning, why not in the movie?
> Tom is more or less 10 years older than Isabel.
> That's it.
> Tom is older than Isabel
> Fassbender is older than vikander.
> It's not a mistake, it's following the book. I think in the script Tom was older than Isabel as well. It's the adaptation from a book..



Because it is Cianfrance's job to show HOW that impacts the relationship.  You can't just put the two of them on screen and leave the audience to work it out for themselves. The author of the book made that issue explicit through writing.  You're taking it on faith that Cianfrance did the same, and right now that's not at all clear.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> ITA.
> The problem is that it's a problem if that guy didn't understand the importance of their age gap in the story... It really is, for him I mean..
> 
> Agree about happiness and love [emoji3]



It is like a teacher teaching the same to the whole class - some can understand well while some can't. 
So there will be some belong to the group of  "die die cannot understand ".


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Because it is Cianfrance's job to show HOW that impacts the relationship.  You can't just put the two of them on screen and leave the audience to work it out for themselves. The author of the book made that issue explicit through writing.  You're taking it on faith that Cianfrance did the same, and right now that's not at all clear.



Yeah the fact is that first of all the age gap is a objective fact in the book/script: Isabel is young and Tom is older/ so it is in the movie.. Nothing weird in this case. Just following the story. 

Then in other older reviews we read/heard people saying in the movie Isabel's naivety and youthful nature compared to tom's integrity was pretty clear and that was the thing who made them sparkle together.. 
Well I think these are different perceptions/opinions..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah the fact is that first of all the age gap is a objective fact in the book/script: Isabel is young and Tom is older/ so it is in the movie.. Nothing weird in this case. Just following the story.
> 
> Then in other older reviews we read/heard people saying in the movie Isabel's naivety and youthful nature compared to tom's integrity was pretty clear and that was the thing who made them sparkle together..
> Well I think these are different perceptions/opinions..



Ok. I forgot other than group A "die die cannot understand", there is one more group B "die die refuse to understand ". The latter is stubborn like mad you can't do anything. 
To be honest, I sometimes belong to group A for certain movies too. The difference is I admit it is my problem - like some  artistic Oscar movies, I found them super boring !


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ok. I forgot other than group A "die die cannot understand", there is one more group B "die die refuse to understand ". The latter is stubborn like mad you can't do anything.
> To be honest, I sometimes belong to group A for certain movies too. The difference is I admit it is my problem - like some  artistic Oscar movies, I found them super boring !



Same [emoji23]
I have difficult tastes btw... I love all psychological stuff/clever deep heartbreaking romances most of all, but I also enjoy some action movies or spy ones (these last ones...rarely tbh/ I don't like the Bond movies anymore for example).
But in the end I enjoy many different things except for rom coms which can be funny but most of the time kinda conveys messages and have (flat..) characters I really can't relate to. It depends on the script, on the cast, on my mood..


----------



## aprilmayjune

What does "eminent disaster" even mean? Like it's a disaster but we'll all respect it?


----------



## artemis09

As a member had stated earlier, if Cianfrance did not make it clear through the writing of the film that the age gap is significant part of the character's development, then that's more of a problem with the film than the fact that a critic or multiple critics did not read the book. Audiences shouldn't be expected to have read a book before viewing a movie based on it in order to understand certain things like that. There's nothing wrong with the age gap itself (I'm personally not offended by it at all, especially when they're 10 or so years apart both in the movie and in real life), but I can see how some may not see it that way if the film doesn't make it clear why that particular gap is integral to the story. Plus, one negative review doesn't mean anything, so I'm reserving any hard judgement for now until I actually see it. However, that reviewer does bring up a good point in the sexism re: casting in Hollywood, and I could see why they may think the "older man/younger woman" pairing is cliche as it has been done to death in a way, even if it is based on a book.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Same [emoji23]
> I have difficult tastes btw... I love all psychological stuff/clever deep heartbreaking romances most of all, but I also enjoy some action movies or spy ones (these last ones...rarely tbh/ I don't like the Bond movies anymore for example).
> But in the end I enjoy many different things except for rom coms which can be funny but most of the time kinda conveys messages and have (flat..) characters I really can't relate to. It depends on the script, on the cast, on my mood..



Basically I am into commercial and action movies. For me, watching movie is two hours of relaxing without using much brain, kind of therapy from busy working days. Now trying to add more variety into movies choices but still a bit shy from artistic movies. Cannot forget the most boring movie I have ever seen : Mozart ! Am thinking even if Michael n Alicia were in that film I will fall asleep nonetheless.


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> What does "eminent disaster" even mean? Like it's a disaster but we'll all respect it?



It's probably supposed to be "imminent disaster".  The two words are almost homophones, so either MF used the wrong word or the transcriptionist eff'ed up big time.  The first is more likely, which is why I found it embarrassing.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Basically I am into commercial and action movies. For me, watching movie is two hours of relaxing without using much brain, kind of therapy from busy working days. Now trying to add more variety into movies choices but still a bit shy from artistic movies. Cannot forget the most boring movie I have ever seen : Mozart ! Am thinking even if Michael n Alicia were in that film I will fall asleep nonetheless.



Mozart that one from the 80s? Or which one?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> It's probably supposed to be "imminent disaster".  The two words are almost homophones, so either MF used the wrong word or the transcription eff'ed up big time.  The first is more likely, which is why I found it embarrassing.



I wouldn't assume he used the wrong word; just as likely the interviewer misheard what he actually said.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Mozart that one from the 80s? Or which one?



That's the one ! The school used it for English class. So so so boring


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> I wouldn't assume he used the wrong word; just as likely the interviewer misheard what he actually said.


He's done this a few times before though.  I can't point to the examples immediately, but I've definitely noticed it.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> That's the one ! The school used it for English class. So so so boring



I was 11 when I saw it at school and I liked it[emoji23] I remember there were some "sexy" parts and our teacher was super worried and tried to skip the scene but didn't know how  lol lol lol


----------



## Just Askin

To be honest I dont pay much attention to critics either way. They are not me so have no idea what I will or won't  make of a film. I enjoy knowing there are lots of positive reviews from people who have seen TLBO as I'm really into Michael Fassbender and so would like everything he is involved in to succeed. Obviously not so thrilled about negative reviews for just that reason. I am a Fassbender fan who loves to watch many types of films. I haven't loved all his films and have given my honest opinion when asked. What I find a bit tiresome at the moment is all the negativity being aimed at TLBO. I get a sense that this is directly due to Alicia being his co star. That's a personal irk for me on this thread but everyone has their own view. If I was to go by reviews etc the haves are carrying way more weight than the have nots for me at the moment. The negative TLBO vibes seem to be from the anti Vikander team who will probably never recommend the film regardless of how good it may turn out to be.
 I personally can not wait to see it.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I was 11 when I saw it at school and I liked it[emoji23] I remember there were some "sexy" parts and our teacher was super worried and tried to skip the scene but didn't know how  lol lol lol



Forgot about 99.99% of the stuff . Only remember long winded dialogues and this guy (Mozart ) can anyhow just played piano whenever he likes. Totally don't  understand


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> As a member had stated earlier, if Cianfrance did not make it clear through the writing of the film that the age gap is significant part of the character's development, then that's more of a problem with the film than the fact that a critic or multiple critics did not read the book. Audiences shouldn't be expected to have read a book before viewing a movie based on it in order to understand certain things like that. There's nothing wrong with the age gap itself (I'm personally not offended by it at all, especially when they're 10 or so years apart both in the movie and in real life), but I can see how some may not see it that way if the film doesn't make it clear why that particular gap is integral to the story. Plus, one negative review doesn't mean anything, so I'm reserving any hard judgement for now until I actually see it. However, that reviewer does bring up a good point in the sexism re: casting in Hollywood, and I could see why they may think the "older man/younger woman" pairing is cliche as it has been done to death in a way, even if it is based on a book.



It's been a long while since I read TLBO but I don't recall the age gap per se playing a significant part in the respective character development... My impression was it was their life experience that had a significant impact - Tom was old beyond his years psychologically because of what he experienced and witnessed in WW1 . Isabel had experience of the consequence of war but not the physical reality of it. Thus their characters were shaped not so much by their ages but their experience.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> To be honest I dont pay much attention to critics either way. They are not me so have no idea what I will or won't  make of a film. I enjoy knowing there are lots of positive reviews from people who have seen TLBO as I'm really into Michael Fassbender and so would like everything he is involved in to succeed. Obviously not so thrilled about negative reviews for just that reason. I am a Fassbender fan who loves to watch many types of films. I haven't loved all his films and have given my honest opinion when asked. What I find a bit tiresome at the moment is all the negativity being aimed at TLBO. I get a sense that this is directly due to Alicia being his co star. That's a personal irk for me on this thread but everyone has their own view. If I was to go by reviews etc the haves are carrying way more weight than the have nots for me at the moment. The negative TLBO vibes seem to be from the anti Vikander team who will probably never recommend the film regardless of how good it may turn out to be.
> I personally can not wait to see it.



If I want to watch a movie I also won't be bother by the critics.

Expecting some negative reviews. Just take the 80/20 rule. You can't make everybody happy. Cheers .


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> It's probably supposed to be "imminent disaster".  The two words are almost homophones, so either MF used the wrong word or the transcriptionist eff'ed up big time.  The first is more likely, which is why I found it embarrassing.


Lol duh, I'm just trying to find meaning in grammatical chaos


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> He's done this a few times before though.  I can't point to the examples immediately, but I've definitely noticed it.



Really? I can't remember coming across any incidents where he's used the wrong word...he's always struck me as very articulate. Possibly differences in pronunciation or emphasis?


----------



## Just Askin

"I have to say, this ‘Alien[:Covenant]’ is going to be – I’m really excited to see it and everybody in the film was saying that there’s a film that we all wanna see, it’s much scarier than ‘Prometheus,’ but it’s got that sort of same scope as ‘Prometheus,’ *that imminent sort of disaster feel*, that ‘Alien’ had" . 
This is what Fassbender said. What is the embarrassment about? Did he upload the http address and post himself or something?


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> It's been a long while since I read TLBO but I don't recall the age gap per se playing a significant part in the respective character development... My impression was it was their life experience that had a significant impact - Tom was old beyond his years psychologically because of what he experienced and witnessed in WW1 . Isabel had experience of the consequence of war but not the physical reality of it. Thus their characters were shaped not so much by their ages but their experience.



Agree agree agree  but I think their respective age (more than age gap itself) plays a relevant role in some moments: it explains some of their actions and behaviour (and it also explains their different experiences) and it scares Tom a bit at the beginning, when she kinda asks him out and to marry her. He sees she's very young and naive and that's what attracts him to her first.. Right? Obviously not just this! This I just one thing. 
They're different beyond almost every aspect and that's why they're better together IMO


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> "I have to say, this ‘Alien[:Covenant]’ is going to be – I’m really excited to see it and everybody in the film was saying that there’s a film that we all wanna see, it’s much scarier than ‘Prometheus,’ but it’s got that sort of same scope as ‘Prometheus,’ that imminent sort of disaster feel, that ‘Alien’ had" .
> This is what Fassbender said. What is the embarrassment about? Did he upload the http address and post himself of something?



Excited too and already scared to death. [emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


----------



## Selayang430

I have confidence in fassbender that he has enough English classes, sufficient vocabulary as well as intelligence  not to commit such error.


----------



## Hackensack

The "eminent disaster" headline has now been corrected to "imminent."  A commenter pointed it out, too.  It is obviously the fault of the online blog--even if someone misspeaks, the editor needs to clean it up.  I doubt if he misspoke, frankly, given his interviews (of which I've read and seen quite a few!)


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Agree agree agree  but I think their respective age (more than age gap itself) plays a relevant role in some moments: it explains some of their actions and behaviour (and it also explains their different experiences) and it scares Tom a bit at the beginning, when she kinda asks him out and to marry her. He sees she's very young and naive and that's what attracts him to her first.. Right? Obviously not just this! This I just one thing.
> They're different beyond almost every aspect and that's why they're better together IMO



Yes - agreed. Isabel is younger and more naive but I don't think she was deemed to be significantly younger, so much so that the age gap needed to be explained. Had the war experience not scarred Tom he would doubtless have been much more similar in his approach to life as Isabel.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - agreed. Isabel is younger and more naive but I don't think she was deemed to be significantly younger, so much so that the age gap needed to be explained. Had the war experience not scarred Tom he would doubtless have been much more similar in his approach to life as Isabel.



Absolutely yes! [emoji6][emoji106] totally agree.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - agreed. Isabel is younger and more naive but I don't think she was deemed to be significantly younger, so much so that the age gap needed to be explained. Had the war experience not scarred Tom he would doubtless have been much more similar in his approach to life as Isabel.



The different approach to life sparks the drama. If they are of same old souls, thinking about the same about life - then what ? I supposed they will reach 100% consensus and then report the incident to the authority gladly ........and end of story. Audience can go back home after 30 minutes as the movie ends there.


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> The "eminent disaster" headline has now been corrected to "imminent."  A commenter pointed it out, too.  It is obviously the fault of the online blog--even if someone misspeaks, the editor needs to clean it up.  I doubt if he misspoke, frankly, given his interviews (of which I've read and seen quite a few!)


LMAO I don't.  He's used "nourishing" instead of "nurturing" before, for example.  He makes those kind of homophonic mistakes quite frequently.


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> The "eminent disaster" headline has now been corrected to "imminent."  A commenter pointed it out, too.  It is obviously the fault of the online blog--even if someone misspeaks, the editor needs to clean it up.  I doubt if he misspoke, frankly, given his interviews (of which I've read and seen quite a few!)



Thanks for sharing. Anyway Damaged  done (a bit ) . Some see this like sharks smell blood and then spreading rumors that Michael failed in his English


----------



## mollie12

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Anyway Damaged  done (a bit ) . Some see this like sharks smell blood and then spreading rumors that Michael failed in his English



Blood in the water?   Is commenting on a verbal flub really that critical or over the top?   Cate Blanchett also misused a word during her Oscar acceptance speech ("exacerbates") on a way more public stage and I noticed and commented on it on other sites.  Sometimes I flub myself and I generally like to be called out on it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> LMAO I don't.  He's used "nourishing" instead of "nurturing" before, for example.  He makes those kind of homophonic mistakes quite frequently.



As I said previously I haven't noticed him particularly making these mistakes you refer to.

I don't know the context of him using nourish instead of nurture so can't comment specifically. However, the two words have much similarity and whilst nourish is commonly used in connection with food it can be used in the same way as nurture:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Alternatively is it possible he was using the word in a metaphorical way?


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> LMAO I don't.  He's used "nourishing" instead of "nurturing" before, for example.  He makes those kind of homophonic mistakes quite frequently.


Really? When did he say that?  Funny considering he could handle Macbeth as well as the Steve Jobs script so well. Both pieces I would assume to take quite a good grasp on the English language. Are you sure it was him making the mistakes?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> This is the best one from that particular photoset. Should have been used for the story.


My favorite is the EW shoot,but I agree. This is the best one from the LA Times interview/story.




aprilmayjune said:


> No, agreed--some negative reviews are good, *and everything resonates differently with different people*. I'd rather hear from critics though. When does the embargo lift again, tomorrow?


This is absolutely true. And I'm sure this story  is not everyone's cup of tea. I totally expect mixed reviews for this particular reason,above all if I think about certain publications. In any case,even highly praised film _always_ have its detractors (American and European critics). If we're talking about recent Oscar winners or frontrunners,12 YAS and Boyhood are perfect examples. But I like to read well-written reviews,even if I don't agree.



carmencrem said:


> Yes! Be ready for good and bad and good and bad and good and bad.
> Like with any other film.. I'm not very worried about it, it's routine.
> Do you remember SJ? Macbeth?
> I mean some people said Fassbender wasn't even good in SJ, *others said Kutcher's version was better*, others adored it. With Macbeth they had problems with chemistry between Cotillard and Fassbender, then some praised it, some other thought the movie was a meaningless bore -it's Shakespeare, you can't expect to have 'fun', just take it as a Shakespearean adaptation!-, not to mention Shame, which some people considered almost "ridiculous" (I still have that Italian video interview of a famous critic criticising the movie.... :/ and I didn't agree) and 12YAS.
> It's a matter of perception, apart from the acting/cinematography/directing part, which it's easier to define in a more "universal" way. But again it's a matter of tastes.
> That's why I read and post reviews for those who asked, but I'm not really interested in them for myself (they don't affect my opinion: I loved Oceans 12 in spite of the bad reviews and hated Bright Star in spite of the good ones..).
> 
> Important critics' reviews, tho, matter for awards season.. [emoji6]


Actually,I've never read any critic saying that.. SJ was well received,but his performance was unanimously praised despite some criticism about the script or direction.



mollie12 said:


> Oh God, this is embarrassing.  I hope that's a transcription error in the title, but I have a feeling its not.
> 
> http://theplaylist.net/michael-fass...ll-eminent-sort-disaster-feel-alien-20160829/


I see that they've already corrected it. I think it's just a transcription error.



artemis09 said:


> As a member had stated earlier, if Cianfrance did not make it clear through the writing of the film that the age gap is significant part of the character's development, then that's more of a problem with the film than the fact that a critic or multiple critics did not read the book. Audiences shouldn't be expected to have read a book before viewing a movie based on it in order to understand certain things like that. There's nothing wrong with the age gap itself (I'm personally not offended by it at all, especially when they're 10 or so years apart both in the movie and in real life), but I can see how some may not see it that way if the film doesn't make it clear why that particular gap is integral to the story. Plus, one negative review doesn't mean anything, so I'm reserving any hard judgement for now until I actually see it. However, that reviewer does bring up a good point in the sexism re: casting in Hollywood, and I could see why they may think the "older man/younger woman" pairing is cliche as it has been done to death in a way, even if it is based on a book.


I've  never read anyone complaining about the age gap,and I'm not only talking about what has been posted in this thread. That looks like a superficial observation based on the abused (it's absolutely true) "older man /younger woman"  pairing. I'd wait to blame Cianfrance.


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Really? When did he say that?  Funny considering he could handle Macbeth as well as the Steve Jobs script so well. Both pieces I would assume to take quite a good grasp on the English language. Are you sure it was him making the mistakes?



You don't see the difference between choosing your own words and memorizing a script?

I'm going to drop this subject.  It's clear people are a little offended that I brought up a pretty minor personality flaw and I just don't want to engage with it any more.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> You don't see the difference between choosing your own words and memorizing a script?
> 
> I'm going to drop this subject.  It's clear people are a little offended that I brought up a pretty minor personality flaw and I just don't want to engage with it any more.



I'm not in the least offended! As my reply to you outlined there are variations in common applications and word usage, also in pronunciation...so questioned whether Michael had actually eff..ed up?


----------



## Just Askin

I brought up the scripts to help emphasise his obvious intellect with words. I would want to drop it too if I had try to mock someone only to realise I was wrong.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> Blood in the water?   Is commenting on a verbal flub really that critical or over the top?   Cate Blanchett also misused a word during her Oscar acceptance speech ("exacerbates") on a way more public stage and I noticed and commented on it on other sites.  Sometimes I flub myself and I generally like to be called out on it.



If his English vocabulary issue is genuine and needs to be addressed , maybe you can consider writing to his company DMC, suggesting him to take up online English course. Since he brings his laptop with him all the times, no problem  for him to follow the course. 
*****the above is just my suggestion******


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> If his English vocabulary issue is genuine and needs to be addressed , maybe you can consider writing to his company DMC, suggesting him to take up online English course. Since he brings his laptop with him all the times, no problem  for him to follow the course.
> *****the above is just my suggestion******


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> *Michael Fassbender Shuts Down Questions About Alicia Vikander Romance*
> By WENN in Movies / TV / Theatre on 28 August 2016
> 
> Follow Alicia Vikander
> 
> Alicia Vikander Michael Fassbender
> 
> Michael Fassbender refused to answer questions regarding his romance with Alicia Vikander in a new interview.
> 
> 
> 
> InFrame by Brave Bison
> 
> 
> image: http://www.contactmusic.com/pics/ln/20160214/pre_bafta_dinner_london_140216_01/celebrities-attend-a-pre-bafta-dinner_5132827.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The couple has been dating for two years, and very rarely talk about their relationship, which reportedly began while filming their new movie, The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> And when quizzed about their love life in an interview with Entertainment Tonight, Fassbender was quick to shut down the questioning.
> 
> "I'm not going to talk about my private life with a total stranger, unless I feel like I need to. Why would I? I don't," he retorted.
> 
> Vikander, however, sweetly deflected the question with a more diplomatic response than her 39-year-old Irishman beau.
> 
> "I think we've made a clear statement that we keep certain things just between us," she said. "It was very easy to unite, but that's quite personal."
> 
> The pair stars in the upcoming drama, adapted from the M.L. Stedman novel and directed by Derek Cianfrance, which follows the story of a lighthouse keeper and his wife who raise a baby they rescue from an adrift rowboat.
> 
> And Michael was keen to dispel reports they had fallen in love while filming the movie back in 2014.
> 
> "It wasn't the first time in a movie either of us had played somebody who is falling in love. There is an element of separation there. If I'm playing a murderer, I don't go out and start murdering people," he said sarcastically.
> 
> The Light Between Oceans is released in the U.S. on 2 September (16).
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.contactmusic.net/alicia-...-vikander-romance_5366964#21Lw5apFrIkIHgJ5.99
> 
> Not an interview but an article about an interview. Of course they have spun it a certain way to fit their narrative but makes me wonder why Michael is only willing to get lovey dovey about his relationship with non-english publications. He seems very private and annoyed when questioned about his relationship in English.


 LOL this is funny. Using the relationship to promote the movie, then refuse to answer questions about private life
I get that people who work together promote their movies but seeing as tho everyone thinks they're dating, its obvious the relationship is being used to promote this film. His name was trending on my Yahoo feed and when I clicked on it, u think it was about him? Nope. her name was there too. But of course some would say "well she's his gf, they're in love and promoting their movie". U know the funny thing, they still haven't come out and said they're dating and they're in love. Sometimes its what's not being said that's saying the most


----------



## Just Askin

Yep cos it's written somewhere that in order to validate our relationships for people we dont know, we must stand up in public and say " we are dating and we are in love". Otherwise it's just not real, right?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Yep cos it's written somewhere that in order to validate our relationships for people we dont know, we must stand up in public and say " we are dating and we are in love". Otherwise it's just not real, right?



Michael said he won't discuss his love life with strangers. Sad to admit though we declare ourselves as fans , we are still strangers to him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yep cos it's written somewhere that in order to validate our relationships for people we dont know, we must stand up in public and say " we are dating and we are in love". Otherwise it's just not real, right?



Doesn't everyone do this....? Do all those in the public eye need to make public statements to that effect? Is it commonplace for people in other professions to be questioned about their love life when being interviewed about their work...? For example, when doctors are being interviewed about medical matters I don't recall reading or watching questions about how or when they fell in love with their partner!! Yet somehow some people consider actors HAVE to tell all to validate their relationship to the satisfaction of the general public!! Bizarre!

And some people can't seem to grasp there is a big difference between being a couple and not hiding it and actually discussing their relationship and their intimacies!


----------



## Selayang430

Even a director to a large public listed company who subjects to many statutory disclosures doesn't have to tell the shareholders and potential investors he dates who on paper or declares personally in AGM .....


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://collider.com/michael-fassben...utm_campaign=collidersocial&utm_medium=social cool interview and review of TLBO by Steven Weintraub!!
> The coolest thing is that Michael thinks he wants to direct someday [emoji1316][emoji57] I'm looking forward to this.


I like this part about him and Cianfrance:


> FASSBENDER: I saw a few edits that Derek had done and I made suggestions. [I gave him] my notes, for whatever good they will do, and he did make some changes. When I did give him those notes, I was very grateful for that. Derek was always like, come to the edit [room] whenever you want, he’s very collaborative like that and he takes everyone’s notes to heart and really digests them. He is a very strong, independent filmmaker, but sort of in his own mind. But also, because he sort of felt comfortable in confident in himself I guess, in lacking ego, he’s also very open to people’s notes and ideas. So I wasn’t in the edit [room] per se with him, but like I said, he would do cut, I would watch it, and I would give him notes on that.





Allie28 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/fassbend..._source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&ref=gs


Thanks!


> A fan of Fassbender's for films like "Hunger" and "Fish Tank," Vikander says she considered him "one of the best actors of his generation."
> 
> "It's something when you get to work with an actor who immediately vindicates your faith," says Vikander. "He pushed me and I dared to do the same back. It was easy from the get-go. He kind of came in with open-arms and was willing to really serve this story justice."





> "I make movies about family. I make movies about relationships. This one just has an epic backdrop," says the Brooklyn writer-director. "In some ways when I was shooting it, I was thinking of trying to make a Cassavetes film on a David Lean landscape."
> 
> Cianfrance eschews saying "action" or "cut" and instead has the actors improvise their way into and out of a scene. He would rouse the cast and crew for first light, or bring them back for the evening sun. They slept in trailers near the lighthouse. For Vikander's first day of shooting, before she arrived on set, he had her picked up at 2 a.m. and driven to the lighthouse. She was asked to cover her eyes until she was to exit a woodshed for her first take.
> 
> "I just looked out and saw this huge lighthouse, which is pretty extraordinary," Vikander recalls. "And the film crew was up on the top, so I started to climb up to the top. And they had timed it so the second I came up there, the sun just popped up over the horizon. It was probably the most extraordinary sunrise I had ever seen. It's not me acting, really, in the film when I see it."
> 
> 
> The elements, Fassbender says, also made a powerful impression on him, particularly the relentless wind. And the removal from cellphones and other day-to-day pressures turned out to be welcome in focusing on the film's tender and tragic story.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> You don't see the difference between choosing your own words and memorizing a script?
> 
> I'm going to drop this subject.  It's clear people are a little offended that I brought up a pretty minor personality flaw and I just don't want to engage with it any more.


I have actually noticed this about Fassbender from his previous interviews as well. Often times he used the wrong word and just keeps going. LOL its quite funny when I can point it out.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL this is funny. Using the relationship to promote the movie, then refuse to answer questions about private life
> I get that people who work together promote their movies but seeing as tho everyone thinks they're dating, its obvious the relationship is being used to promote this film. His name was trending on my Yahoo feed and when I clicked on it, u think it was about him? Nope. her name was there too. But of course some would say "well she's his gf, they're in love and promoting their movie". U know the funny thing, they still haven't come out and said they're dating and they're in love. Sometimes its what's not being said that's saying the most


Yes I was thinking about him talking to Italian mag about love at first sight and then completely shut down a reporter in English. That was weird to me. 
I understand if Michael does not want to open admit the titles in his relationship. It just gets messy when they break up IMO. If you keep it hush hush from the beginning, the break ups are easier in the media. Though these two dont keep it hush hush for a selective few outlets.


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> If his English vocabulary issue is genuine and needs to be addressed , maybe you can consider writing to his company DMC, suggesting him to take up online English course. Since he brings his laptop with him all the times, no problem  for him to follow the course.
> *****the above is just my suggestion******


LOL it is not that serious. Dont you ever use a wrong word in your native language from time to time? Happens to me sometimes. I prefer to be corrected rather than the mistake being ignored.


----------



## Just Askin

That's a new one. Michael should conduct his relationship with a view to what will make it easier when they break up. What a way to live a life.


----------



## Just Askin

That's a new one. Michael should conduct his relationship with a view to what will make it easier when they break up. What a way to live a life.


----------



## artemis09

Since someone brought up that article on Alien: Covenant, I am so conflicted about the movie. I had a lot of problems with Prometheus, but Michael was great in it and I like that character a lot. Also, I believe there were new writers hired for this one, so I'm hoping it will be at least decent, but we'll see.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> That's a new one. Michael should conduct his relationship with a view to what will make it easier when they break up. What a way to live a life.



Not the way most of us choose to live our lives fortunately! Note the use of the word "when" rather than "if" too..! Lol


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> Since someone brought up that article on Alien: Covenant, I am so conflicted about the movie. I had a lot of problems with Prometheus, but Michael was great in it and I like that character a lot. Also, I believe there were new writers hired for this one, so I'm hoping it will be at least decent, but we'll see.


I was one of the few that enjoyed Prometheus but I love the space and scary movie mixed together. I have read articles that point out the major flaws with that movie and I can see why people did not like it. I think with the success of recent space movies like gravity, interstellar and the martian, studios have figured out how to make the movie good. If the script is good and ties Prometheus with the original Alien movies, I think it will have the potential to do well.
Am I confused or did Michael sign up for multiple sequels for Covenant? If that is true, this movie better work!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Still waiting for some concrete examples of Michael mixing his words up....as it apparently happens quite often they shouldn't be that difficult to provide? Personal curiosity for me as I have a deep interest in English language usage and linguistics...


----------



## artemis09

Esizzle said:


> I was one of the few that enjoyed Prometheus but I love the space and scary movie mixed together. I have read articles that point out the major flaws with that movie and I can see why people did not like it. I think with the success of recent space movies like gravity, interstellar and the martian, studios have figured out how to make the movie good. If the script is good and ties Prometheus with the original Alien movies, I think it will have the potential to do well.
> Am I confused or did Michael sign up for multiple sequels for Covenant? If that is true, this movie better work!


Yes, I believe they are making it into a trilogy, so there's at least one more after this one. I'm hoping it works out for that reason as well.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> That's a new one. Michael should conduct his relationship with a view to what will make it easier when they break up. What a way to live a life.



Then forget about marriage , children, jointly owned property - it is hell lot more troublesome IF divorce! I use IF as I don't have crystal ball to see what happens in future .....[emoji3][emoji57] else I will check lottery numbers instead , put it in productive use


----------



## artemis09

Regarding Prometheus, I thought on a visual level it was stunning. The production design was top-notch. It's maybe one of the best looking sci-fi films I've seen in a while. It's just the plot and the way the story progressed that was off for me.


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> Regarding Prometheus, I thought on a visual level it was stunning. The production design was top-notch. It's maybe one of the best looking sci-fi films I've seen in a while. It's just the plot and the way the story progressed that was off for me.


I kind of felt this way too. The plot is really intense and complicated but there wasn't really a resolution at the end. Of course they kept it that way to set up for the sequels but still.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Still waiting for some concrete examples of Michael mixing his words up....as it apparently happens quite often they shouldn't be that difficult to provide? Personal curiosity for me as I have a deep interest in English language usage and linguistics...


As do I ....Missus.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> As do I ....Missus.



[emoji106] Love it - you're a quick learner [emoji6]


----------



## Bunny Depp

I predict Michael will leave the bland Alicia Vikander before Assassin's Creed comes out.


----------



## Esizzle

Bunny Depp said:


> I predict Michael will leave the bland Alicia Vikander before Assassin's Creed comes out.


LOL I can see it going that way. 
Prepared to suffer the wrath of Alicia worshippers. Ha!


----------



## Just Askin

Bunny Depp said:


> I predict Michael will leave the bland Alicia Vikander before Assassin's Creed comes out.


Cool. Can you predict what the winning numbers for the UK lottery will be this week too, please?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Cool. Can you predict what the winning numbers for the UK lottery will be this week too, please?



Lol but the prediction shouldn't be shared widely right? Or we'll all use the numbers and won't win much! 
And Alicia "bland"?? Don't think Michael agrees - he's used words like "a force of nature" and "passionate" to describe her!


----------



## Selayang430

Implication of "force of nature " --> simply cannot resist !


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Implication of "force of nature " --> simply cannot resist !



And clearly Michael can't resist Alicia - still going strong 2 years on! [emoji2][emoji7]


----------



## Esizzle

looks like Alicia's worth is bases solely on what Michael thinks of her. Thank god for a man to think the girl isnt bland. Or else what in the world would she do. 

2 years isnt a long time to be in a relationship at all but it is worth a lot by Hollywood standards.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> And clearly Michael can't resist Alicia - still going strong 2 years on! [emoji2][emoji7]



Ya ! 2 years already ! Nature of force is so powerful!

Talking about prediction, Michael "predicts " it two years ago that he needs to date Alicia immediately on October 2014 in order to boost his Oscar chance in feb 2016 as well as TLBO September 2016 or even Oscar 2017 ! He is according to some has such ability.


----------



## Just Askin

Lol this is Alicia Vikander right? Guess she would just go back to her boring day job..actress, model, whatever.
2 yrs is a good start to a relationship. Although I thought they where supposed to be finished last April, then the summer, then January, then after TLBO release and now it's apparently after awards season. My they are some mighty moveable goal posts!


----------



## pearlyqueen

When the "prediction" is solely concerned with Michael's intentions surely his opinion of Alicia is all that is relevant...Right? 

And 2 years demonstrates a strong solid relationship ...one that has the potential to last for 20 or longer...Right?


----------



## Hackensack

Look, we're all bored with this, but I maintain that "eminent" for "imminent" is the blog editor's mistake.  Why?  Because when someone misspeaks, and it is taken down as he said it, then the editor will put "sic"--as in, "MF says it's a feeling of eminent (sic) disaster."  Without the (sic) it means the editor (and author) thought eminent was just fine--and that's the word they heard, not necessarily the word he said.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Lol this is Alicia Vikander right? Guess she would just go back to her boring day job..actress, model, whatever.
> 2 yrs is a good start to a relationship. Although I thought they where supposed to be finished last April, then the summer, then January, then after TLBO release and now it's apparently after awards season. My they are some mighty moveable goal posts!



If we have such moving targets in our IT capacity building projects , we will get scolded left right centre !


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> If we have such moving targets in our IT capacity building projects , we will get scolded left right centre !



Ah but you're talking about the real world, not an environment where bizarre theories are presented as credible!!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> When the "prediction" is solely concerned with Michael's intentions surely his opinion of Alicia is all that is relevant...Right?
> 
> And 2 years demonstrates a strong solid relationship ...one that has the potential to last for 20 or longer...Right?



I predict they will get married in 18 months. [emoji177][emoji1][emoji3][emoji38][emoji13]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah but you're talking about the real world, not an environment where bizarre theories are presented as credible!!



Taking about the real world real human and as a responsible stakeholder wearing corporate hat! [emoji57][emoji11][emoji9]


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Look, we're all bored with this, but I maintain that "eminent" for "imminent" is the blog editor's mistake.  Why?  Because when someone misspeaks, and it is taken down as he said it, then the editor will put "sic"--as in, "MF says it's a feeling of eminent (sic) disaster."  Without the (sic) it means the editor (and author) thought eminent was just fine--and that's the word they heard, not necessarily the word he said.


I read this a week or so ago and it said imminent. Was just shocked the editors mistake was highlighted on here to some how imply Michael has a problem articulating what he wants to say.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Bunny Depp said:


> I predict Michael will leave the bland Alicia Vikander before Assassin's Creed comes out.


Nah. He's in deep now with her PR. She will hang onto him for awhile. They will probably split after Tomb Raider bombs.


----------



## Just Askin

Lol and the goal posts shift yet again.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Lol and the goal posts shift yet again.



I call it "rollover upon maturity " - you know like fixed deposit .....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I predict they will get married in 18 months. [emoji177][emoji1][emoji3][emoji38][emoji13]



Based on my observation this seems far more accurate, although personally I think sooner than 18 months is more likely! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> I predict they will get married in 18 months. [emoji177][emoji1][emoji3][emoji38][emoji13]


I predict he will meet me, ditch Alicia and we will spend the rest of our lives together under a big fluffy duvet in a kingsize Ikea bed. Too far fetched??? Well I've heard more insane theories.


----------



## Allie28

I don't know what the future holds even for myself so can't predict what's in store for Michael and Alicia.  But if the number of posts hoping, wishing, predicting a break up the last two years held any weight their relationship would have wrapped when TLBO did.  They could break up.  It happens. They also could marry, have a family and spend the rest of their lives together.  Would either scenario affect our daily lives in any way?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Based on my observation this seems far more accurate, although personally I think sooner than 18 months is more likely! [emoji7][emoji7]



Actually I wanted  to predict they get married when she is at her 29 years old birthday. Give some buffer I said 18 months (before his 41 birthday ) [emoji177][emoji3][emoji38][emoji1][emoji14][emoji13]


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I predict he will meet me, ditch Alicia and we will spend the rest of our lives together under a big fluffy duvet in a kingsize Ikea bed. Too far fetched??? Well I've heard more insane theories.



Not even in parallel universe ! Dream is fantastic reality is crude ! Hehehehehehe


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I don't know what the future holds even for myself so can't predict what's in store for Michael and Alicia.  But if the number of posts hoping, wishing, predicting a break up the last two years held any weight their relationship would have wrapped when TLBO did.  They could break up.  It happens. They also could marry, have a family and spend the rest of their lives together.  Would either scenario affect our daily lives in any way?


Are you saying he don't want me....Mate, that hurts


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Are you saying he don't want me....Mate, that hurts



Take a bath and sleep . Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Lol and the goal posts shift yet again.



I think that's why they want TLBO to flop.  They don't want it in contention for any awards because that would "extend the contract".  They don't want a replay of this years Oscars.  This relationship was supposed to be over and done with.  Very few predicted back in 2014 that they would still be together in 2016.  If they're still together long after TLBOs release there goes a lot of tumblr theories and the goal posts shifts get a lot harder to rationalize.


----------



## mollie12

TLBO has an 84/100 rating on the BFCA site. http://www.criticschoice.com/top-movies/

Though it's impossible to tell right now how many critics have rated it (probably not many).


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Are you saying he don't want me....Mate, that hurts



My apologies, mate.  
If it's any consolation I think your odds of nabbing him are far greater than mine.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> My apologies, mate.
> If it's any consolation I think your odds of nabbing him are far greater than mine.


Lol only cos I know what I know and own a big net. Just lay in wait and when he's on his way out to buy the milk...I pounce.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Lol only cos I know what I know and own a big net. Just lay in wait and when he's on his way out to buy the milk...I pounce.



In Chinese story , female spider which has been living for thousand years has such power!!! Normal day it can switches into a normal human being......


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> If his English vocabulary issue is genuine and needs to be addressed , maybe you can consider writing to his company DMC, suggesting him to take up online English course. Since he brings his laptop with him all the times, no problem  for him to follow the course.
> *****the above is just my suggestion******



Seriously? Are people not allowed to point out anything remotely negative about the celebs they like? Jesus, it's like we aren't allowed to view Michael as a human.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

kashlo said:


> Seriously? Are people not allowed to point out anything remotely negative about the celebs they like? Jesus, it's like we aren't allowed to view Michael as a human.


You can view him anyway you want as can we all.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> TLBO has an 84/100 rating on the BFCA site. http://www.criticschoice.com/top-movies/
> 
> Though it's impossible to tell right now how many critics have rated it (probably not many).


That is pretty good, right? B- was what I was thinking too.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> That is pretty good, right? B- was what I was thinking too.


I'd go strong B, _maybe _B+

(she said with makeup still running down her cheeks)


----------



## artemis09

That's a pretty decent score. It may have been only a few critics who rated it, but this looks promising.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> I'd go strong B, _maybe _B+
> 
> (she said with makeup still running down her cheeks)



84/100 is pretty decent.


----------



## artemis09

I just saw a tumblr post containing images of Benedict Cumberbatch's face morphed with the faces of several other actors and of course this was one of them. This is hilarious to me.


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> View attachment 3453274
> 
> 
> I just saw a tumblr post containing images of Benedict Cumberbatch's face morphed with the faces of several other actors and of course this was one of them. This is hilarious to me.



LOL! Tumblr is such a weird place. Michael makes Benedict 100% more appealing and handsome


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> *Michael Fassbender Shuts Down Questions About Alicia Vikander Romance*
> By WENN in Movies / TV / Theatre on 28 August 2016
> 
> Follow Alicia Vikander
> 
> Alicia Vikander Michael Fassbender
> 
> Michael Fassbender refused to answer questions regarding his romance with Alicia Vikander in a new interview.
> 
> 
> 
> InFrame by Brave Bison
> 
> 
> image: http://www.contactmusic.com/pics/ln/20160214/pre_bafta_dinner_london_140216_01/celebrities-attend-a-pre-bafta-dinner_5132827.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The couple has been dating for two years, and very rarely talk about their relationship, which reportedly began while filming their new movie, The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> And when quizzed about their love life in an interview with Entertainment Tonight, Fassbender was quick to shut down the questioning.
> 
> "I'm not going to talk about my private life with a total stranger, unless I feel like I need to. Why would I? I don't," he retorted.
> 
> Vikander, however, sweetly deflected the question with a more diplomatic response than her 39-year-old Irishman beau.
> 
> "I think we've made a clear statement that we keep certain things just between us," she said. "It was very easy to unite, but that's quite personal."
> 
> The pair stars in the upcoming drama, adapted from the M.L. Stedman novel and directed by Derek Cianfrance, which follows the story of a lighthouse keeper and his wife who raise a baby they rescue from an adrift rowboat.
> 
> And Michael was keen to dispel reports they had fallen in love while filming the movie back in 2014.
> 
> "It wasn't the first time in a movie either of us had played somebody who is falling in love. There is an element of separation there. If I'm playing a murderer, I don't go out and start murdering people," he said sarcastically.
> 
> The Light Between Oceans is released in the U.S. on 2 September (16).
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.contactmusic.net/alicia-...-vikander-romance_5366964#21Lw5apFrIkIHgJ5.99
> 
> Not an interview but an article about an interview. Of course they have spun it a certain way to fit their narrative but makes me wonder why Michael is only willing to get lovey dovey about his relationship with non-english publications. He seems very private and annoyed when questioned about his relationship in English.



There must be something special about Italian reporters that enables them to get Michael to talk about "love at first sight". He seems awfully short with English speaking reporters 

I like how she said "it was very easy to unite" BEFORE saying "but that's quite personal". LOL


----------



## carmencrem

TAU:
http://www.atlanticfilm.com/event/a34b7450bdec97d27ec12d356fd20536


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> TAU:
> http://www.atlanticfilm.com/event/a34b7450bdec97d27ec12d356fd20536



Premiere in tiff ? Will know the review by then


----------



## carmencrem

TLBO


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Premiere in tiff ? Will know the review by then



I'm seriously curious about it. I really want to know.
Not as much as I'm curious about Weightless, just because Malick is always a big "?" For me. I think cinematography in his movies is always so good it can shade the story helping his movies being more appreciated cause the stories in themselves are not always that extraordinary. I hope  I'm going to love it at least as much as I loved Tree Of Life. I hope it makes me forget about To the Wonder.

Tau is another big "?" but I'm kinda interested in the story.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I'm seriously curious about it. I really want to know.
> Not as much as I'm curious about Weightless, just because Malick is always a big "?" For me. I think cinematography in his movies is always so good it can shade the story helping his movies being more appreciated cause the stories in themselves are not always that extraordinary. I hope  I'm going to love it at least as much as I loved Tree Of Life. I hope it makes me forget about To the Wonder.
> 
> Tau is another big "?" but I'm kinda interested in the story.



Weightless - it was filmed before Ryan gosling became a father ! Haha. Really takes ages to complete.

TAU will be tested in tiff. God or bad will be known soon


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You can view him anyway you want as can we all.



Indeed! I know Michael's not perfect but he comes close .... [emoji6][emoji6]
Anyone can chuck negative stuff around but before I give it any credence I need to see justification, not just accusations without anything to back it up! That's just me, the way I was educated...maybe others are happy to accept the opinions of others without anything tangible?


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Weightless - it was filmed before Ryan gosling became a father ! Haha. Really takes ages to complete.
> 
> TAU will be tested in tiff. God or bad will be known soon



Ages ago. I remember reading about it. 
I'm so glad they casted Rooney Mara, I love her. + she's Michael's (and Gosling's)lover in the movie, right? Cool, I like her.  
I'm not a big fan of Natalie Portman, her last movies weren't very good IMO (Jane Got a Gun[emoji37]) but she's a good actress after all.

Did you see Malick's previous work?


----------



## Esizzle

kashlo said:


> There must be something special about Italian reporters that enables them to get Michael to talk about "love at first sight". He seems awfully short with English speaking reporters
> 
> I like how she said "it was very easy to unite" BEFORE saying "but that's quite personal". LOL


Her verbiage is quite interesting to say the least. For someone with language barrier, she sure knows how to put the right words together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I'm seriously curious about it. I really want to know.
> Not as much as I'm curious about Weightless, just because Malick is always a big "?" For me. I think cinematography in his movies is always so good it can shade the story helping his movies being more appreciated cause the stories in themselves are not always that extraordinary. I hope  I'm going to love it at least as much as I loved Tree Of Life. I hope it makes me forget about To the Wonder.
> 
> Tau is another big "?" but I'm kinda interested in the story.



I'm hoping Weightless at least has the visual beauty and memorable soundtrack of Days of Heaven. 
TAU is interesting for me because the content and cultural themes, as well as the filming locations are close to home. 

Anyway, I expect Michael's performance to be great as always in both [emoji3] And the rest of the cast in TAU and Weightless can be relied on to deliver the goods too!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm hoping Weightless at least has the visual beauty and memorable soundtrack of Days of Heaven.
> TAU is interesting for me because the content and cultural themes, as well as the filming locations are close to home.
> 
> Anyway, I expect Michael's performance to be great as always in both [emoji3] And the rest of the cast in TAU and Weightless can be relied on to deliver the goods too!



Exactly. Usually, when the cast is very good and the plot seems to be original, I tend to have pretty huge expectations. Sometimes I found myself being a bit disappointed, I hope it won't happen with these movies.

I'm already prepared to Weightless and Malick's surprising ability to make gorgeous movies and meaningless ones, hoping this one will be a gorgeous one. [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ages ago. I remember reading about it.
> I'm so glad they casted Rooney Mara, I love her. + she's Michael's (and Gosling's)lover in the movie, right? Cool, I like her.
> I'm not a big fan of Natalie Portman, her last movies weren't very good IMO (Jane Got a Gun[emoji37]) but she's a good actress after all.
> 
> Did you see Malick's previous work?



The one that I know better is the Thin Red Line. But it is not as good as Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## carmencrem

Thank you lovely August_Lee 





































http://sparklesandstress.tumblr.com/post/149666670318/there-are-no-holes-in-a-love-that-is-that

Gifs


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Exactly. Usually, when the cast is very good and the plot seems to be original, I tend to have pretty huge expectations. Sometimes I found myself being a bit disappointed, I hope it won't happen with these movies.
> 
> I'm already prepared to Weightless and Malick's surprising ability to make gorgeous movies and meaningless ones, hoping this one will be a gorgeous one. [emoji106][emoji6]



In between he made Voyage of Time - I supposed is a break from movie making  in order to have new drive and inspiration. Take a break for longer journey.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The one that I know better is the Thin Red Line. But it is not as good as Saving Private Ryan.



I know that is considered beautiful and I haven't seen it yet!! 
I saw Tree Of Life, To The Wonder and the other with Farrell... The New World.
Great cinematography. 
tree of life was my favourite, to the wonder my least favourite. Tree of life is one of the best movies ever seen, to the wonder one of the worst. Lol. It's weird. I reckon he's a great film maker but I don't think I like his way to use gorgeous cinematography as a substitute of substance, in some cases... Well that's just what I feel and what I read around, nothing I can "prove", just a personal feeling.

I have the same problem with Ridley Scott, whom I like but sometimes disappoints me with *meh* choices IMO.

Luckily I'm one of those who liked Prometheus and didn't dislike The Counselor at all. Did you see/like The Counselor?


----------



## carmencrem

Good [emoji106][emoji6] I liked it cause she focuses a lot on Michael.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I know that is considered beautiful and I haven't seen it yet!!
> I saw Tree Of Life, To The Wonder and the other with Farrell... The New World.
> Great cinematography.
> tree of life was my favourite, to the wonder my least favourite. Tree of life is one of the best movies ever seen, to the wonder one of the worst. Lol. It's weird. I reckon he's a great film maker but I don't think I like his way to use gorgeous cinematography as a substitute of substance, in some cases... Well that's just what I feel and what I read around, nothing I can "prove", just a personal feeling.
> 
> I have the same problem with Ridley Scott, whom I like but sometimes disappoints me with *meh* choices IMO.
> 
> Luckily I'm one of those who liked Prometheus and didn't dislike The Counselor at all. Did you see/like The Counselor?



If great cinematography without substance , it is more like some traveling programs introducing tourist attraction. I read some articles said that he made a documentary in between is a much needed break to get new inspiration. 
Don't like Counselor - kind of do not like those movies with ....rough sides and violence , sxx.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> If great cinematography without substance , it is more like some traveling programs introducing tourist attraction. I read some articles said that he made a documentary in between is a much needed break to get new inspiration.
> Don't like Counselor - kind of do not like those movies with ....rough sides and violence , sxx.



Yeah, except for some parts which I found really sexy and real (great chemistry between Michael and Penelope, almost unbelievable Bardem was in the same room while they filmed  the first scene!) especially in the director's extended cut -way better than the version showed in theatres- the movie was rough and violent in some parts. It was more a verbal raw violence and some strong scenes... But that was probably what Scott wanted to show us, and most of all the message McCarthy wanted to convey. I didnt love it, but I didn't hate it either, as many people did. 
I found it a little bit too much for me, and definitely not my genre, but I think it was somehow underrated..


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> If great cinematography without substance , it is more like some traveling programs introducing tourist attraction. I read some articles said that he made a documentary in between is a much needed break to get new inspiration.
> Don't like Counselor - kind of do not like those movies with ....rough sides and violence , sxx.



And yeah Malick's movies are more like "documentaries" sometimes, especially in these last years. I remember Tree of life focusing on microscopic scientific scenes of natural processes. But it was beautiful to see. 
I need to rewatch it.
I don't have any idea about Weightless, I just saw tons and tons of pics which i found interesting. Also curious to see Florence Welch! Malick is so so so weird. [emoji57]
May the movie go to Berlin next year??


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> There must be something special about Italian reporters that enables them to get Michael to talk about "love at first sight". He seems awfully short with English speaking reporters
> 
> I like how she said "*it was very easy to unite*" BEFORE saying "but that's quite personal". LOL


 Meaning, they hooked up day 1 on set LOL
Whatever they had in the beginning fizzled looong time ago. Now its all about staying together to promote a movie. If the movie doesn't get any nods for next awards season they might split before year's end, if not, then after awards season. (HUGE) IF anything else happens, ie engagement, its for publicity then split after awards season. I do not see them getting married at all when neither one is ready. Or even like each other at this point


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> And yeah Malick's movies are more like "documentaries" sometimes, especially in these last years. I remember Tree of life focusing on microscopic scientific scenes of natural processes. But it was beautiful to see.
> I need to rewatch it.
> I don't have any idea about Weightless, I just saw tons and tons of pics which i found interesting. Also curious to see Florence Welch! Malick is so so so weird. [emoji57]
> May the movie go to Berlin next year??



This year's Voyage of Time seems interesting. I supposed it is about space and time travel. 
His other movies look odd - the subject matters etc. and his movie production lead time is just too too long. By the time the movie is out, audience lose 70% of the enthusiasm already!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> This year's Voyage of Time seems interesting. I supposed it is about space and time travel.
> His other movies look odd - the subject matters etc. and his movie production lead time is just too too long. By the time the movie is out, audience lose 70% of the enthusiasm already!



Knight of cups? I don't know, I can't tell one from the other anymore tbh.. It's difficult to follow his weird way of working.
Did you remember when at a certain point Michael didn't know if he was going to be in the movie anymore?[emoji33] 
And tbh I don't know how much screen time does each of them have, the cast is huge, tons of actors -another thing I usually don't really like.. I find It dispersive.. Except for Sorderbergh's movies, I think he knows how to direct lots of actors at the same time and I love the way he does it. But again let's see, I can't say anything yet..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah, except for some parts which I found really sexy and real (great chemistry between Michael and Penelope, almost unbelievable Bardem was in the same room while they filmed  the first scene!) especially in the director's extended cut -way better than the version showed in theatres- the movie was rough and violent in some parts. It was more a verbal raw violence and some strong scenes... But that was probably what Scott wanted to show us, and most of all the message McCarthy wanted to convey. I didnt love it, but I didn't hate it either, as many people did.
> I found it a little bit too much for me, and definitely not my genre, but I think it was somehow underrated..



Really?! Bradem must have a very strong mind! 

Violence, rough.....all these are  like you add great deal of  chill , pepper, beef , chicken, pork, herbs , cheese, pineapples , olive all into one 8' pizza - rather strong taste and hard to chew


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Knight of cups? I don't know, I can't tell one from the other anymore tbh.. It's difficult to follow his weird way of working.
> Did you remember when at a certain point Michael didn't know if he was going to be in the movie anymore?[emoji33]
> And tbh I don't know how much screen time does each of them have, the cast is huge, tons of actors -another thing I usually don't really like.. I find It dispersive.. Except for Sorderbergh's movies, I think he knows how to direct lots of actors at the same time and I love the way he does it. But again let's see, I can't say anything yet..



Wondering even the actors don't know the whole story. I am imaging they  were not given full scripts, today received 2 pages tomorrow got another 3 pages and the filming didn't follow sequel etc. 
the best part is the actors mostly likely have no idea at all about how much scene time they will have in the final product.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.reelworldtheology.com/review-the-light-between-oceans/ review / no spoilers 

In terms of storytelling, director Derek Cainfrance is a novelist. The journey through The Light Between Oceans is careful, sometimes excruciating. It lingers over moments, drawing them open with beautiful images rather than words so that the shifts between them are deeply felt. At times, these pauses seem unnecessarily long and indulgent, but they are essential to the ultimate pay-off. In retrospect, each window into the lives of these characters is crafted to explore motive and offer understanding for the ones that follow in chronology. This can be appreciated most by a viewer who is prepared to enjoy a story that blooms rather than springs open. This slow-burn narrative can be a shock to the system of those used to a flashy, fluffy, fast-paced culture of entertainment, but how appropriate for the film to reflect the very human pace of the people and relationships on which it focuses.

Arkapaw’s cinematography is gorgeous–the color palette and use of light reflecting the film’s very spiritual exploration of light against darkness. And the performances in the film are well rendered, populating the film with nuanced, believable characters: Vikander’s Isabel and Weisz’s Hannah chief among them.

The Light Between Oceans is a deliberate, visual, visceral story about grace—and I don’t just mean the little girl Grace who is a central figure. No, this story is about the grace that draws together what has been torn asunder, repairs impossible brokenness, defies understanding, and lavishes itself on even the most lost soul.

A romantic period drama, this film is brimming with such souls: the prejudiced father who rejects a beloved daughter; the war veteran plagued with guilt; the bright girl transformed into a desperate woman; and the wronged widow who must choose between resentment and forgiveness. Without warning or even request, grace enters into each of these lives in the form of an innocent little girl.  

This is particularly true of Tom and Isabel Sherbourne. Tragedy leaves them desperate for grace, and it comes to them lavishly, drawing them together at the time when they are most fractured. However, rather than letting its power shape, grow, and change them, they try to manipulate and take control of its presence in their lives. In the process, they find themselves emptier and needier rather than satiated. Though grace does not abandon them, it is only in the Sherbourne’s surrender of self that grace is able to do its true, lasting work in their lives. And this comes not a moment too soon.

tlbo001The character of grace is slowly and fully revealed over the course of the story. It is by definition an external force–active, not passive. It cannot be shaped by human hands but rather, shapes that which it encounters. It is a gift that gives selflessly, continuously, and indiscriminately. And it is powerful. Indeed, through the film’s characters, circumstances, choices, and relationships, we are given a front row seat to the transforming power of grace on the willing heart. It is the light that guides, connecting oceans in which souls would otherwise be easily lost.

The Light Between Oceans offers a very human story which unapologetically mirrors the human existence: a balance between darkness (tragedy, confusion, death, inexplicable life events, and the enduring consequences of personal choice) and light (breathtaking beauty, joy, and wonder). Perhaps it is the film’s relentless picture of pain, grief, and man’s capacity for evil that makes its themes of beauty and forgiveness so vivid and meaningful.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Really?! Bradem must have a very strong mind!
> 
> Violence, rough.....all these are  like you add great deal of  chill , pepper, beef , chicken, pork, herbs , cheese, pineapples , olive all into one 8' pizza - rather strong taste and hard to chew



It's true it's a punch on the face, that's the essence of the movie. I think that's right what Scott wanted us to perceive. Insistently maybe, but... Yeah, you may like it or not. Personally, violence disturbs me, but luckily I found also some good parts in the movie, which was heavy btw, yeah.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.reelworldtheology.com/review-the-light-between-oceans/ review / no spoilers
> 
> .



Carmen - to check and balance , you may try to find some negative reviews and post it here. We are people who see things from many angles , right ? [emoji1][emoji848]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> It's true it's a punch on the face, that's the essence of the movie. I think that's right what Scott wanted us to perceive. Insistently maybe, but... Yeah, you may like it or not. Personally, violence disturbs me, but luckily I found also some good parts in the movie, which was heavy btw, yeah.



Too much violence, including verbal are really disturbing. Never developed a strong taste in floods and movie.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Wondering even the actors don't know the whole story. I am imaging they  were not given full scripts, today received 2 pages tomorrow got another 3 pages and the filming didn't follow sequel etc.
> the best part is the actors mostly likely have no idea at all about how much scene time they will have in the final product.



Michael has already done something like that in Fish Tank with Andrea Arnold: she didn't give her actors a full script. And that was REAAAALLY interesting cos the final product was wonderful. I loved Fish Tank with all my heart. But there weren't so many actors, it was something more experimental and so the atmosphere was quieter. I bet Michael's screen time was longer than in Weightless.. I really don't know tho...

But yeah reading the actors opinions on their upcoming movie (Rooney, Michael, Ryan..) they were all a bit "???" about their screen time, the release date, everything. I think Malick didn't tell them anything [emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Carmen - to check and balance , you may try to find some negative reviews and post it here. We are people who see things from many angles , right ? [emoji1][emoji848]



Yes! I found just this one on Twitter, but I'll collect other things later. Sure. [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Too much violence, including verbal are really disturbing. Never developed a strong taste in floods and movie.



IA about the verbal violence and I also found Bardem and Diaz's characters incredibly disturbing. :/// but this means they did a great job!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://www.reelworldtheology.com/review-the-light-between-oceans/ review / no spoilers
> 
> "these pauses ....... can be appreciated most by a viewer who is prepared to enjoy a story that blooms rather than springs open. This slow-burn narrative can be a shock to the system of those used to a flashy, fluffy, fast-paced culture of entertainment, but how appropriate for the film to reflect the very human pace of the people and relationships on which it focuses." .



Gosh this review sounds exactly up my street and how I'd hoped TLBO would be! [emoji2]

The extract above mirrors my suspicions about those who found the film "too slow". It won't be everyone's cup of tea but those of us who like to immerse and lose ourselves in such films will love it I'm sure! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh this review sounds exactly up my street and how I'd hoped TLBO would be! [emoji2]
> 
> The extract above mirrors my suspicions about those who found the film "too slow". It won't be everyone's cup of tea but those of us who like to immerse and lose ourselves in such films will love it I'm sure! [emoji7][emoji7]



Lol you and Selayang would like this tho; the second one (!!):




I never saw Cianfrance as a sort of Malick, he's more "real". Way more real. I think they're pretty opposite. But maybe this time it was the cinematography and the gorgeous landscape.. [emoji57]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yes! I found just this one on Twitter, but I'll collect other things later. Sure. [emoji6]



Thanks ! I saw some too but didn't snapshot it. If happens to see some will post it here. We want to know why people like it and why  people don't. It is just not about the good news only.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh this review sounds exactly up my street and how I'd hoped TLBO would be! [emoji2]
> 
> The extract above mirrors my suspicions about those who found the film "too slow". It won't be everyone's cup of tea but those of us who like to immerse and lose ourselves in such films will love it I'm sure! [emoji7][emoji7]



Yeah it's difficult this movie will get only positive reviews. 
I'm pretty sure they'll praise the cast and cinematography (not so sure about the script/directing bc I haven't seen it yet and most of all bc every negative review was more about the directing part and the script/plot than the performances) but I'm not sure everybody's gonna like it. It's okay! [emoji1316][emoji2] 
Romances are often a bit underrated nowadays, and many people find them boring (I just don't know HOWWWW) or just non interesting enough. But luckily the movie brings up other important issues too


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Lol you and Selayang would like this tho;
> I never saw Cianfrance as a sort of Malick, he's more "real". Way more real. I think they're pretty opposite. But maybe this time it was the cinematography and the gorgeous landscape.. [emoji57]



Ok! Thanks. It seems the pace of the story a bit slow to some people. Nowadays we use to fast pace story telling and can't blame some will feel it too slow. Fair enough.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks ! I saw some too but didn't snapshot it. If happens to see some will post it here. We want to know why people like it and why  people don't. It is just not about the good news only.



I posted that video of that guy who didn't like the movie (except for the fact he thought the story was set during WWII) and another pair of things. I didn't share bad reviews clearly written with bitter comments about the actors like that one "I hope fassbender dies". 
[emoji848]
And I didn't even post all the great reviews... There were so many and as much as I love them, I can't keep ALWAYS posting ALWAYS those "oh amazing movie and actors!" cause well, we already know, nothing special. I posted few of those but... Well.. Useless  [emoji13]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ok! Thanks. It seems the pace of the story a bit slow to some people. Nowadays we use to fast pace story telling and can't blame some will feel it too slow. Fair enough.



As Derek, Michael and Alicia said, it's an old fashioned story and an old fashioned movie. Cianfrance is also an old-fashioned director in some ways. 
His movies are psychological-sentimental-sweet and pretty long/slow. This doesn't mean "boring", tho. It depends. Some can find them boring, some can love them. It's again a matter of tastes. 
Personally I loved Blue Valentine, one of my favourite movies ever, I remember seeing it with my mom and crying our eyes out; I liked but not as much as BV also TPBTP and I admit it's true, Cianfrance loves to portray love and family on screen, especially those secrets and personal intimate things inside families, which is something I love. But it's not for everyone, obviously. I'm sure there'll be people disappointed by the movie. It would be surprising and impossible the contrary. [emoji6]

And it's true nowadays most of the movies are made of many many short scenes and poor dialogues and/or feelings. 

That's why I loved ADM: not so many scenes but quite long with deep conversations in it and beautiful colours/movements of the actors. Clever underrated movie, too underrated. Also by critics.

TLBO is gonna be different btw: more feelings and breathtaking scenes than difficult dialogues/brain stuff. More heart than brain I think.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I posted that video of that guy who didn't like the movie (except for the fact he thought the story was set during WWII) and another pair of things. I didn't share bad reviews clearly written with bitter comments about the actors like that one "I hope fassbender dies".
> [emoji848]
> And I didn't even post all the great reviews... There were so many and as much as I love them, I can't keep ALWAYS posting ALWAYS those "oh amazing movie and actors!" cause well, we already know, nothing special. I posted few of those but... Well.. Useless  [emoji13]



Good. Those emotional and poisonous reviews as well as those simply shouting amazing can be left out. It is like the Olympics diving rating system - filter out the lowest and highest rating


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Good. Those emotional and poisonous reviews as well as those simply shouting amazing can be left out. It is like the Olympics diving rating system - filter out the lowest and highest rating



Well, I don't know... I'm obviously happier for good than bad reviews, since I don't think this movie is gonna be the typical movie of the year. We already know it's a kind of low budget movie made out of a very good book which people can enjoy or not. It's not about social issues, it's about personal issues, so it's easy to like it a lot or don't like it at all.
I agree with Michael and Alicia the purpose of the movie is to lead the audience to a kind of crossroads, to generate a discussion... I saw many people writing reviews saying they needed to take some days to think about the events happened in the story and what would they would have done in the character's shoes.. Well, this means the movie gives rise to discussions -as the book did and keeps doing- and this is better than every positive/negative review IMO. Reviews are tastes, saying a movie made you think about life etc it's a more universal thing.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...s-michael-fassbender-clip?mbid=social_twitter !


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Well, I don't know... I'm obviously happier for good than bad reviews, since I don't think this movie is gonna be the typical movie of the year. We already know it's a kind of low budget movie made out of a very good book which people can enjoy or not. It's not about social issues, it's about personal issues, so it's easy to like it a lot or don't like it at all.
> I agree with Michael and Alicia the purpose of the movie is to lead the audience to a kind of crossroads, to generate a discussion... I saw many people writing reviews saying they needed to take some days to think about the events happened in the story and what would they would have done in the character's shoes.. Well, this means the movie gives rise to discussions -as the book did and keeps doing- and this is better than every positive/negative review IMO. Reviews are tastes, saying a movie made you think about life etc it's a more universal thing.


Both Michael and Alicia talked about this movie is the story of good people making not such good decision and have to live it. This one I think most people can relate to it. We did make some bad decisions in life and live the consequences known by others or otherwise.
While I do like to check and balance, I would definitely love positive reviews more. The crew, the director and the actors including the cute little Florence all spent great effort into it. Wish them success


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Both Michael and Alicia talked about this movie is the story of good people making not such good decision and have to live it. This one I think most people can relate to it. We did make some bad decisions in life and live the consequences known by others or otherwise.
> While I do like to check and balance, I would definitely love positive reviews more. The crew, the director and the actors including the cute little Florence all spent great effort into it. Wish them success



Yeah!!
I think one of the worst choices I have ever made was joining PurseForum, which is entertaining and keeps me updated with things I love (thanks to many of you!) but I find it to be a pretty unhealthy place sometimes.. I had never been inside a forum in my life before now. Btw now September it's starting so I won't be able to post stuff as much as during the summer anymore: I'm uber busy and the best I could do will be update it once in a while and check stuff once/twice a week. 
I'll still be able to keep in touch with many of you through Twitter tho, it's way more immediate and easy to communicate and share common interests there 

Tom and Isabel's choice it's way more complicated than joining purse forum or not, btw [emoji23] and I agree with what they said in that video interview we saw yesterday... It's easy to judge when you're not in the situation. It's difficult to decide when/if you find yourself in their shoes. You have to remind her grief was immense after several miscarriages and the man in that boat was dead and there were no signs of a possible mother. Calling someone for help could have been dangerous for the baby, they could have sent her to an institute, while Tom and Isabel had the best intentions. But yeah, best intentions can lead you to the worst choices. 
The topic is very interesting IMO. Especially for those who need to forgive themselves for some mistakes made in their life. It's a story about love but also self love and forgiveness.

Of course I hope for the best and for gorgeous reviews too, but I'm ready also for the worst, it's 100% normal. It has always happened: even the best and most highly prized movie ever has its own bad reviews, we are humans, we have different opinions.
I keep hoping for the best! [emoji7]  

Little Florence is so cute. I can't wait to see her on screen! [emoji173]️


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Meaning, they hooked up day 1 on set LOL
> Whatever they had in the beginning fizzled looong time ago. Now its all about staying together to promote a movie. If the movie doesn't get any nods for next awards season they might split before year's end, if not, then after awards season. (HUGE) IF anything else happens, ie engagement, its for publicity then split after awards season. I do not see them getting married at all when neither one is ready. Or even like each other at this point


lol fanfic belongs at AO3

OR if we're writing it i have some great ideas and will take requests too


----------



## carmencrem

Ok this is "no": she didn't find the movie bad but didn't like some aspects. She loved Vikander and Fassnender in the first two act but preferred Weisz in the last. She gave it a C.
http://www.reelingreviews.com/thelightbetweenoceans.htm

This is good tho, by Collider's Steve Weintraub. I can't copy the link but I found it in his interview to Alicia Vikander.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.frugalcouponliving.com/263864-2/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter 
This woman saw it yesterday, she loved it and saw many men crying [emoji24][emoji173]️[emoji57]





http://womansreflection.com/light-between-oceans/

Also this 


Btw I'm sorry if I posted this one too, I think it has become useless now... Posting reviews by random viewers. Maybe we can wait until the embargo lifts, until we have serious material to read. Random reviews are too many now... [emoji33]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Fanfic? Isnt it fanfic to say that they're happily living together, gonna get married and have babies?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Her verbiage is quite interesting to say the least. For someone with language barrier, she sure knows how to put the right words together.


Really? This is typical of someone with English as a second language. "it was easy to unite". ??? Who would say that talking about getting together with your boyfriend lol


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Fanfic? Isnt it fanfic to say that they're happily living together, gonna get married and have babies?


So do you know where they are living, where they call home or what front door they walk through when they are in London? Because unless you know this you haven't got a clue if them living together is fiction or not.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Really? This is typical of someone with English as a second language. "it was easy to unite". ??? Who would say that talking about getting together with your boyfriend lol



Outrageous [emoji33][emoji57]


----------



## FassbenderLover

WOW
‏@*CathsTake*  15h15 hours ago 
#*TheLightBetweenOceans* Do they make antidepressant gummies? This is the only acceptable movie snack for this tale. Well done actors & DOP.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Really? This is typical of someone with English as a second language. "it was easy to unite". ??? Who would say that talking about getting together with your boyfriend lol



How or why could anyone object to Alicia's choice of words here?? There's nothing offensive or sensational about her saying it was easy for her and Michael to unite....he is her partner and was sitting next to her at the time!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Someone watched TLBO
*bellpickle  18h18 hours ago  so I watched a preview screening of the light between oceans and it was kinda disappointing 
 pros: really beautifully shot, well-acted, and the premise is inherently interesting
cons: vikander's character is painfully one-dimensional compared to weisz and fassbender it's a shame for an actress of vikander's talent
aside from one fleeting expression of guilt, for 90% of the movie vikander is never shown harboring feelings of guilt/doubt/indecision*
*Bell ‏@bellpickle ** it's so frustrating because the writers had such an opportunity to make her character just complex & realized as fassbender & weisz's*
* Bell ‏@bellpickle **MAJOR SPOILER AHEAD: in the end, vikander even dies off screen which really takes the air out of what little development she had
by choosing to focus on fassbender, the movie really does become a prototypical adam & eve esque story of a woman tempting a man to do evil
other than the lifetime movie comparison, this summarizes the rant I went on last night*


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> How or why could anyone object to Alicia's choice of words here?? There's nothing offensive or sensational about her saying it was easy for her and Michael to unite....he is her partner and was sitting next to her at the time!



Some people should read that Rachel Weisz's interview in which she explains what being private/reserved means for her. She says the SAME things Alicia and Michael say, but she's okay, they are not [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
She and Craig did a movie together.
They are frequently papped.
They attend to some parties together.
They both said they're married etc.
They're anyways uber private.
But anyways there are tons of articles by tons of different magazines etc (DM, JJ, etc etc) which talks about how they fell in love and more. You can check online, it's full of stuff. But aren't they private and reserved people? They are. Unfortunately they're famous and so obviously people follow them.

People have the right to say it was easy to unite with their partners (as she said), or that their chemistry was there from the beginning and it's still there (as he said), it's not that public, not that outrageous, you know, it's not something we didn't know yet. Lol. 

Btw they both explained pretty well their decision to be reserved and to keep their stuff for them as much as they can. Their words are clear enough for me, I don't need more explanations. I'm pretty fast when it comes to comprehension of things. 
Btw I think I'm quite happy I'm taking a break from here cos there are way better places to enjoy and share interests with people you like


----------



## carmencrem

I hope people won't read all these posts with spoilers. Some would love to enjoy the movie. I will. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
I love fassbender, vikander, fassbender+vikander, weisz, Cianfrance, the book and more and more. [emoji6]
It's enough for me here.


----------



## artemis09

When does the embargo lift? Is it today or tomorrow?


----------



## Esizzle

*Powered by Strong Performances, The Light Between Oceans Could Fill a Sea With Tears*
TUESDAY, AUGUST 30, 2016 AT 7 A.M.
BY APRIL WOLFE
Tension and release is the driving principle of a tearjerker, where every good fortune is countered by something worse. And as dismissive as critics often are of the genre, it’s actually quite difficult for a director to make people cry en masse and genuinely feel things. Derek Cianfrance’s foreboding melodrama _The Light Between Oceans_ follows a quiet lighthouse keeper whose family crest seems emblazoned with misery after the end of the first World War, until he meets a woman who will marry and join him on his own private island. Then, of course, the results of this isolationism are also catastrophically sad. But for all the tragedy descending upon the characters of this film, it’s difficult to muster adequate tears — not because the acting is lackluster (it’s incredible, actually), but because the onslaught of melancholia is so relentless that it’s near impossible to refill the tear reserves.

Cianfrance may be the best actors’ director working in the business today. His heartbreaking relationship drama _Blue Valentine_ (2010) is unrivaled in its realism, complexity and compassion, achieved through intense development with his two leads, Ryan Gosling and Michelle Williams — they lived in a house together for months to create their characters and dialogue. In this film, the trifecta of Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander and Rachel Weisz could themselves sweep the acting categories at the Oscars.

Fassbender is Tom Sherbourne, a quiet man who saw so much death in the war that he’s convinced he can never be allowed in the same room with happiness. He does surrender to joy, however, in the form of a young woman, Isabel Graysmark (Vikander). The two become married and retreat to the lighthouse on Janus Island, where Tom is the keeper. They frolic in the breeze-blown grasses until they must stake not one but two gravesites for babies who didn’t make it to term. Isabel’s grief resonates as she heaves, sobs and gasps while sitting at her piano, realizing her body’s betrayal; we watch her confused emotions as stray, unsure smiles ripple over her face for a full minute in this scene. The couple’s loss is compounded by their circumstances — with so many dead after the war, they feel it's imperative that they procreate — and their remoteness. So when a baby washes ashore in a rowboat, the event seems almost a blessing, but the baby’s accompanied by a dead body, and Tom knows an albatross when he sees one.

The context and the substance of this story are heart-wrenching, but Cianfrance sometimes relies too heavily on our “mirror” neurons — watching people cry continually for two hours becomes more numbing (or grating) than moving. And the characters become frustrating, despite the performances. Playing into this is the economic film language Cianfrance employs to swiftly carry the story along (it’s based on a novel, so there’s much ground to cover). He uses pre-lapping dialogue, an artful montage technique in which words spoken in a new scene are heard before the film has cut from the preceding one.

This allows Cianfrance to convey the characters' thoughts while making room for more quick, soundless moments to add texture to the story. For the first two acts of _The Light Between Oceans_, the technique is seamless and mastered (his longtime editors Jim Helton and Ron Patane deserve much credit for their work). But toward the end, I found myself begging for a break, for just one lengthy scene where no women had wet eyes to round it all out.

As with any brazenly romantic and tearful film, there are clichés: Women are carried and prostrate more often than they are walking, and men are always hugging their pregnant women from behind while the female is washing dishes or cooking. But the sense of authenticity that marks _The Light Between Oceans_ at its best has everything to do with the acting — and if all Cianfrance ever gives us is that, it’s worth the price of his lagging third act

http://www.browardpalmbeach.com/fil...en-oceans-could-fill-a-sea-with-tears-8034485
Another review that talks about lacking storyline and lacking character development. but praises the cinematography and acting.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Another review https://t.co/Uun5Kk3eja

*When I learned Academy Award winners Rachel Weisz and Alicia Vikander and 12 Years A Slave/Steve Jobs nominee Michael Fassbender had a film release based on the novel of one of my favorite writers M.L. Stedman, I knew this was a must see.
Stedman’s “The Light Between Oceans” was published in the U.S. in July 2012. Immediately embraced by readers and critics alike, it landed on both The New York Times and USA Today’s bestseller lists, as well as,  Amazon’s Best Book of the Month for August of that year. Since then, it has been translated into over 35 languages.
Having said that, I often thought that the “light” referred to the lighthouse, which is a staple fixture of symbolism in the novel and the film.  However, after seeing the film I realized the  “light” symbolizes love, loss and the secrets that bubble to the surface.
You know that old saying…”What’s done in the dark comes to light”?  Well, baby what comes to light in this film affects everyone on-screen and is emotionally wrenching.  It just goes to show you that love is an emotion that sometimes transcend all reason and common sense.  After all, you only have to forgive once.  Resentment takes too much work.
Michael Fassbender as Lighthouse keeper Tom Sherbourne is a tortured soul.  When asked about Tom, the actor commented, “These things happen in life where you have to make a choice that has no simple or right answer. The story’s not about judging who is good and who is bad. It’s really about how we deal with the outcomes of our choices, and to me that is what defines us as human beings.”  Fassbender is a chameleon when it comes to inhabiting characters, which is the thing great actors are made of.  His vulnerability is admirable, yet sad and pathetic all at once.  I adore him.
Alicia Vikander as Isabel is beautiful, spirited and determined.  Very much like her character from her Oscar-winning turn in The Danish Girl, complete with tears.  I love her, but Im’ma need her to do a drama without crying through the whole film.
Rachel Weisz was right on the money as Hannah Roennfeldt.  Every emotion she spoke through her actions and not necessarily with words.  Like Vikander, most of her scenes were extremely emotionally heart-wrenching.  Weisz is a class-act and one of her most intense scenes comes in Hannah’s first face-to-face encounter with Isabel after her daughter (Lucy)returns. “It’s two devoted mothers facing off,” describes Weisz, “And it’s highly charged.”
Set in a remote part Western Australia, following the devastation of the Great War, the imagery is absolutely gorgeous and made me want to go find a lighthouse on the beach to live in far away from the noise of today’s society.
The Light Between Oceans is a beautiful love story of relationships and what one does when faced with a choice to do the right thing…or not.  Distributed by Walt Disney Pictures for Dreamworks, The Light Between Oceans is released in a theatre near you on September 2nd.*


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Someone watched TLBO
> *bellpickle  18h18 hours ago  so I watched a preview screening of the light between oceans and it was kinda disappointing
> pros: really beautifully shot, well-acted, and the premise is inherently interesting
> cons: vikander's character is painfully one-dimensional compared to weisz and fassbender it's a shame for an actress of vikander's talent
> aside from one fleeting expression of guilt, for 90% of the movie vikander is never shown harboring feelings of guilt/doubt/indecision*
> *Bell ‏@bellpickle ** it's so frustrating because the writers had such an opportunity to make her character just complex & realized as fassbender & weisz's*
> * Bell ‏@bellpickle **MAJOR SPOILER AHEAD: in the end, vikander even dies off screen which really takes the air out of what little development she had
> by choosing to focus on fassbender, the movie really does become a prototypical adam & eve esque story of a woman tempting a man to do evil
> other than the lifetime movie comparison, this summarizes the rant I went on last night*


LOL Lifetime movie comment is embarrassing. Derek Cianfrance should have focused more on writing a good script than playing cupid. Too late now.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> LOL Lifetime movie comment is embarrassing. Derek Cianfrance should have focused more on writing a good script than playing cupid. Too late now.


I was actually thinking that this could almost have played well as a silent film. Very little happened that their facial expressions, the camera angles, or the sweeping panoramic shots didn't convey much more eloquently than words. It made the script seem almost superfluous--you can tell Cianfrance wrote it and thought of it as just another tool in the director's toolbox, if that makes sense. An interesting approach--the anti-Steve Jobs, in a way.

Sadly I think that reviewer totally missed the crux of Isabel's character.


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> I was actually thinking that this could almost have played well as a silent film. Very little happened that their facial expressions, the camera angles, or the sweeping panoramic shots didn't convey much more eloquently than words. It made the script seem almost superfluous--you can tell Cianfrance wrote it and thought of it as just another tool in the director's toolbox, if that makes sense. An interesting approach--the anti-Steve Jobs, in a way.
> 
> Sadly I think that reviewer totally missed the crux of Isabel's character.



Oh, did you see it? I may have missed that post.


----------



## mollie12

I think this is the first review from an official newspaper, top critic on RT, or critic that's counted on Metacritic, and it is a brutal pan. 

http://chicago.suntimes.com/entertainment/the-light-between-oceans-soap-gets-in-your-teary-eyes/


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Oh, did you see it? I may have missed that post.


Yeah last night! Totally by chance. Already had plans to see it tonight which is going to make for the most emotionally hungover Wednesday morning of my _life, _but oh well?


----------



## carmencrem

https://thefilmstage.com/features/d...lean-landscape-with-the-light-between-oceans/ great interview. Interesting.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Meaning, they hooked up day 1 on set LOL
> Whatever they had in the beginning fizzled looong time ago. Now its all about staying together to promote a movie. If the movie doesn't get any nods for next awards season they might split before year's end, if not, then after awards season. (HUGE) IF anything else happens, ie engagement, its for publicity then split after awards season. I do not see them getting married at all when neither one is ready. Or even like each other at this point


This thing that actors need engagements to be nominated is hilarious,honestly. But I've given up.. And don't worry.. Vikander has won an Oscar and Fassbender has been nominated some months ago.. I doubt they feel the need to nominate them again this year. 



carmencrem said:


> Lol you and Selayang would like this tho; the second one (!!):
> View attachment 3453449
> 
> View attachment 3453450
> 
> I never saw Cianfrance as a sort of Malick, he's more "real". Way more real. I think they're pretty opposite. But maybe this time it was the cinematography and the gorgeous landscape.. [emoji57]


I've read other people comparing the first part to Malick. I guess it's for the pace,landscape and cinematography. 



carmencrem said:


> Yeah it's difficult this movie will get only positive reviews.
> I'm pretty sure they'll praise the cast and cinematography (not so sure about the script/directing bc I haven't seen it yet and most of all bc every negative review was more about the directing part and the script/plot than the performances) but I'm not sure everybody's gonna like it. It's okay! [emoji1316][emoji2]
> Romances are often a bit underrated nowadays, and many people find them boring (I just don't know HOWWWW) or just non interesting enough. But luckily the movie brings up other important issues too


I've read some mixed "reviews" and the performances are always praised. I'm sure they've done an amazing work. I expect some complaints about some plot points being too predictable,which is not the director's fault because that is the story. I've not read the book but I'm sure that some things can be treated differently and with more nuance using a different medium. 



FassbenderLover said:


> Someone watched TLBO
> *bellpickle  18h18 hours ago  so I watched a preview screening of the light between oceans and it was kinda disappointing
> pros: really beautifully shot, well-acted, and the premise is inherently interesting
> cons: vikander's character is painfully one-dimensional compared to weisz and fassbender it's a shame for an actress of vikander's talent
> aside from one fleeting expression of guilt, for 90% of the movie vikander is never shown harboring feelings of guilt/doubt/indecision*
> *Bell ‏@bellpickle ** it's so frustrating because the writers had such an opportunity to make her character just complex & realized as fassbender & weisz's*
> * Bell ‏@bellpickle **MAJOR SPOILER AHEAD: in the end, vikander even dies off screen which really takes the air out of what little development she had
> by choosing to focus on fassbender, the movie really does become a prototypical adam & eve esque story of a woman tempting a man to do evil
> other than the lifetime movie comparison, this summarizes the rant I went on last night*


That "review" has been already posted by carmen.. And these obscure blogs are irrelevant,even if some of them  are added to R&T. 



carmencrem said:


> *I hope people won't read all these posts with spoilers*. Some would love to enjoy the movie. I will. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> I love fassbender, vikander, fassbender+vikander, weisz, Cianfrance, the book and more and more. [emoji6]
> It's enough for me here.


Eh..


Esizzle said:


> LOL Lifetime movie comment is embarrassing. Derek Cianfrance should have focused more on writing a good script than playing cupid. Too late now.


Apparently,we have the critical response..


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I think this is the first review from an official newspaper, top critic on RT, or critic that's counted on Metacritic, and it is a brutal pan.
> 
> http://chicago.suntimes.com/entertainment/the-light-between-oceans-soap-gets-in-your-teary-eyes/



"This is one of the core problems with “The Light Between Oceans,” a gorgeous but plodding and borderline ludicrous period-piece weeper. We’re supposed to feel for Isabel and Tom and the plight they find themselves in — but THEY PUT THEMSELVES IN THAT SITUATION, and what they’ve done isn’t just criminal, it’s cruel."

This particular part of the review reminds me of mchriss calling Tom and Isabel baby kidnappers. Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Flatsy

mollie12 said:


> I think this is the first review from an official newspaper, top critic on RT, or critic that's counted on Metacritic, and it is a brutal pan.
> 
> http://chicago.suntimes.com/entertainment/the-light-between-oceans-soap-gets-in-your-teary-eyes/


It doesn't lessen my enthusiasm for seeing the movie.  I've always known it was soapy and weepy with lots of sweeping shots of the ocean.  Those are the appealing parts to me.


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> It doesn't lessen my enthusiasm for seeing the movie.  I've always known it was soapy and weepy with lots of sweeping shots of the ocean.  Those are the appealing parts to me.



ITA!


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> Apparently,we have the critical response..



What is this supposed to mean? I do not understand.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Yeah last night! Totally by chance. Already had plans to see it tonight which is going to make for the most emotionally hungover Wednesday morning of my _life, _but oh well?


Cool! Did you like it?


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I think this is the first review from an official newspaper, top critic on RT, or critic that's counted on Metacritic, and it is a brutal pan.
> 
> http://chicago.suntimes.com/entertainment/the-light-between-oceans-soap-gets-in-your-teary-eyes/


This review proves my point.. This is just not a story that plays well with everyone. I totally respect what he has to say,but he simply looks biased towards the genre and this kind of story in particular. Also,I don't understand how he's judging the performances.. He has basically expressed his thoughts about Vikander's and Weisz's characters.


----------



## Flatsy

I didn't know the part about all of the voiceover reading of letters, tho.  Bring it on!  Reminds me of Legends of the Fall and I love me some Legends of the Fall.  I can only hope that this movie, like LOTF, will also approach 3 hours in length and take up an entire afternoon when they show it on TNT.  (Richard Roeper said it was slow and plodding, so that's promising. )  

Roeper is also a man, he may just not get it.  Especially if he's going around using the word "soapy" as pejorative.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Cool! Did you like it?


I really, really did, though it's tough to talk about why or address some of these criticisms without spoilers. I'm looking forward to when everyone's seen it and we can share our own opinions and not just reviews


----------



## Morgane

Flatsy said:


> I didn't know the part about all of the voiceover reading of letters, tho.  Bring it on!  Reminds me of Legends of the Fall and I love me some Legends of the Fall.  I can only hope that this movie, like LOTF, will also approach 3 hours in length and take up an entire afternoon when they show it on TNT.  (Richard Roeper said it was slow and plodding, so that's promising. )
> 
> *Roeper is also a man, he may just not get it.  Especially if he's going around using the word "soapy" as pejorative.*


This. I totally expect other reviews like that.. It's not some kind of objective criticism,honestly. And I've noticed the same attitude (in some cases) towards Room and Brooklyn. 



Esizzle said:


> What is this supposed to mean? I do not understand.


You're criticizing Cianfrance's work based on one person's opinion,when the possible problems that I think other critics may have with the script simply come from the source material and its narrative dynamics (as the review posted by mollie proves).


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> \You're criticizing Cianfrance's work based on one person's opinion,when the possible problems that I think other critics may have with the script simply come from the source material and its narrative dynamics (as the review posted by mollie proves).


I understand now. I was criticizing Cianfrance's work in this movie based on my own opinion after having watched the movie a few weeks ago. I was agreeing with that person's opinion and also laughing at the lifetime comparison, though I dont think the movie is a lifetime-esque movie
By the way, most of these "negative" reviews talk about the brilliant acting and cinematography but a lagging script all of which I agree with.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> This thing that actors need engagements to be nominated is hilarious,honestly. But I've given up.. And don't worry.. Vikander has won an Oscar and Fassbender has been nominated some months ago.. I doubt they feel the need to nominate them again this year.
> 
> 
> I've read other people comparing the first part to Malick. I guess it's for the pace,landscape and cinematography.
> 
> 
> I've read some mixed "reviews" and the performances are always praised. I'm sure they've done an amazing work. I expect some complaints about some plot points being too predictable,which is not the director's fault because that is the story. I've not read the book but I'm sure that some things can be treated differently and with more nuance using a different medium.
> 
> 
> That "review" has been already posted by carmen.. And these obscure blogs are irrelevant,even if some of them  are added to R&T.
> 
> 
> Eh..
> 
> Apparently,we have the critical response..



Btw, done with PF. I'm going to Venice now and it's too cool for me, no way people can ruin this moment of mine..  then summer will be over and I'll be back to work on some projects I'm really focusing on in these last months.
This place can be cool but I found  better ways also to talk to the nice persons I found here and so I'm done with this for now. Not interested in these games anymore, I find them uber boring, repetitive, annoying and I'm sure they offend my/our intelligence. There's much more than this forum for me.. That's it. At the beginning I thought it was cool but this is not really exchanging opinions, this is just engaging fights or desperately attempting to..
And I've better things to focus on in my life, starting with Michael Fassbender, the real one, nor the one we may discuss about: the one we see in interviews, irl, in movies, in shows, in pics..; the one who has a brain, a heart, a family, a girlfriend, some faults, some vices, some virtues, etc etc.
I've been thinking about it for a while but I thought to wait until Venice and then leave; the fact is that since some days I've decided I can't wait anymore. I can't wait to wake up without notifications from the previous night's "war" and I can't wait to wake up seeing some pics of fassbender (with or without Alicia, even better with, I've nothing against love, I love love, I like them both and I like the fact he is love, it means he's happy!) without tons of nasty comments about his girlfriend. I can't wait to wake up seeing notifications and messages only from people I really care about (and I really care about some of you! )
This game is not fun anymore, I don't feel like sharing my personal thoughts about the premiere and the movie in this place, cos it will be a 100% personal experience I want to share just with my friends (and some of you really are, so you can write me on other social media please! [emoji173]️) and I don't need snarky comments anymore. It's not because I want to live in my own fantasy world, but for the opposite reason: I really live in a real world, out of this place, and I have a real passion for cinema I'd love to share with people. I just don't think this is the serious place to do it. Not anymore. Not now at least.

So good luck, brace yourselves: we're gonna have very bad, bad, good and very good reviews of TLBO and of all Michael's next projects too, as always. There's nothing we can do, apart from liking/disliking him and his movies, which is personal. 

Personally, I can't wait to see the movie, Michael, Alicia (which I like separately and together as actors, human beings, couple, whatever) and Derek Cianfrance. I'm sure I'm gonna enjoy my experience and I'm gonna love the movie at least as much as I loved the book, and I loved it very much.
[emoji173]️

And you, Morgane, please write me soon, ask the other girls (PQ, aprilmayjune, Selayang... Etc!) where and how to find me if you want. Same for all the other friends here 
I'm just done with this negativity, time is precious: I've tried this forum but as much as you may contribute, it's too sad for my tastes..I'm not going to delete my account, just the app... I don't have any will to do this anymore for now, fantasy world is not for me, it was fun when I was a kid, not anymore.  
I think I have better places to happily/peacefully enjoy my passions and meet people.  yay!
Bye guys see ya! [emoji57]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Another review. For an actress that has only a few scenes, everyone is praising Rachel's performance 

https://t.co/yplZod1rhN
*‘The Light Between Oceans’: Soap gets in your teary eyes
“We’re not doing anything wrong.” – Alicia Vikander’s Isabel to Michael Fassbender’s Tom, just as they’re about to do something really, really wrong.*

*In the history of movies, any time anyone says “We’re not doing anything wrong,” everyone in the audience is pretty much always thinking, “Oh yes you are!”
This is one of the core problems with “The Light Between Oceans,” a gorgeous but plodding and borderline ludicrous period-piece weeper. We’re supposed to feel for Isabel and Tom and the plight they find themselves in — but THEY PUT THEMSELVES IN THAT SITUATION, and what they’ve done isn’t just criminal, it’s cruel.
We’ll talk more about that mess in a moment.
Based on the popular novel from 2012 by M.L. Stedman and adapted and directed by the gifted Derek Cianfrance (“Blue Valentine,” “The Place Beyond the Pines”), “The Light Between Oceans” is one of those movies announcing from the get-go you’re in for some serious melodrama. At times it seems to be aiming for the Guinness Book of Records in the categories of Most Sweeping Overhead Shots of an Ocean, as well as Most Scenes Involving Voice-Over Narration of Handwritten Letters.
We open in Australia in 1918, as World War One (then known as the Great War) was coming to a close.
Michael Fassbender plays Tom Sherbourne, a four-year combat veteran who appears numb and broken. Tom applies for the job of lighthouse keeper on Janus Rock, a remote post some 100 miles from the nearest town. That’ll suit him just fine.
Ah, but living in that town is one Isabel (Vikander), a beautiful and sweet and plucky gal who lost two brothers to the war and is biding her time in her parents’ home, just waiting for a Fassbender-looking guy to sweep her off her feet. (Though she’s the one who makes most of the moves early in their courtship.)
After just one semi-date, Tom and Isabel are goners. He goes back to the lighthouse, and they commence with a pen-pal romance. Before you can say, “Cue the Happiness Montage,” Tom and Isabel are married, and Isabel is with child.
We can’t delve much further into the review without some SPOILER ALERTS, so there you have it.
Isabel suffers a miscarriage, and then another. The tragedies are compounded because she’s isolated on the unforgiving Janus Rock with just her husband. (The previous lighthouse keeper went mad after his wife passed away.)
And then a dinghy washes up, and inside the dinghy there is a dead man and a baby girl who is very much alive.
Tom says they must report this to the authorities. Isabel, who has just suffered her second miscarriage, says: What if we bury the dead man, and we pretend this girl is ours?
And that’s when she tells her husband, “We’re not doing anything wrong.”
I suppose it’s possible everyone, including Isabel’s parents, will buy into the notion this quite large baby was actually born to Isabel in the lighthouse with only Tom to provide assistance. (You’d think after the first miscarriage, when Isabel was pregnant a second time there might have been some talk about her staying with her parents, in a town, with a doctor, rather than remaining with Tom on a stormy island hours from civilization.)
And I suppose the coincidences that begin to pile up in the second half of the movie could take place — at least two of them awfully convenient in terms of triggering some big-time melodrama.
But it’s a stretch.
Fassbender can be a mesmerizing screen presence — but he also can be something of a stiff, and that’s the case here. Even when his Tom is experiencing some moments of joy, he has the smile of someone who’s been told to “JUST SMILE FOR ONCE!”
Vikander is tasked with making us feel sympathetic for Isabel, even after Isabel flies off the rails. It’s the kind of role actors love, filled with opportunities for the character to be movie-star charming, and then adorably maternal, and then shattering the windows with the strength of her grief. It’s fine work — but when you’re convincing your husband to bury that dead guy and to go along with a perhaps lifelong ruse pretending you gave birth to a baby whose mother believes her child is dead, well. Sorry Isabel. Not a fan.
The best performance in the film comes from Rachel Weisz as Hannah, the daughter of the wealthy and fabulously named Septimus Potts (Bryan Brown), who had disowned her after she married a German. (Leon Ford is wonderful in a small part as Hannah’s husband.) It’s possible Hannah is that little girl’s real mother, and Weisz does a memorable job of capturing perhaps the most complex and definitely the most sympathetic character in the film.
Writer-director Cianfrance has crafted a great-looking film with prestige project written all over it, from the cast that includes Oscar winners Vikander and Weisz, and two-time Oscar nominee Fassbender; the luminous cinematography by Adam Arkapaw; and the score from Alexander Desplat, the ridiculously prolific composer (“The King’s Speech,” “Argo,” “The Danish Girl,” etc., etc.)
I’m just not sure anyone could have turned this soap opera material into anything other than a sweeping, credibility-stretching, overwrought … soap opera.
“The Light Between Oceans”
Two stars
DreamWorks Pictures presents a film written and directed by Derek Cianfrance, based on the novel by M.L. Stedman. Running time: 130 minutes. Rated PG-13 (for thematic material and some sexual content). Opens Friday at local theaters.*


----------



## carmencrem

Ps: for those of you interested in Venice stuff, write me! I'd love sharing with you. Xx


----------



## FassbenderLover

Morgane said:


> This thing that actors need engagements to be nominated is hilarious,honestly. But I've given up.. And don't worry.. Vikander has won an Oscar and Fassbender has been nominated some months ago.. I doubt they feel the need to nominate them again this year.
> 
> 
> I've read other people comparing the first part to Malick. I guess it's for the pace,landscape and cinematography.
> 
> 
> I've read some mixed "reviews" and the performances are always praised. I'm sure they've done an amazing work. I expect some complaints about some plot points being too predictable,which is not the director's fault because that is the story. I've not read the book but I'm sure that some things can be treated differently and with more nuance using a different medium.
> 
> 
> *That "review" has been already posted by carmen.. And these obscure blogs are irrelevant,even if some of them  are added to R&T.*
> 
> 
> Eh..
> 
> Apparently,we have the critical response..




I wasn't aware.  And how is it obscure if it is 1. was posted already and 2. about the movie?


----------



## Esizzle

^^ Not enough Weisz in the movie for my liking! Her part of either cut out in the script or editing because I do remember the birth mother's part being more substantial in the book. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> I wasn't aware. x And how is it obscure if it is 1. was posted already and 2. about the movie?


Well,you've posted another review posted by mollie. There's no need to post the same things.

This is another little blog,which is kind of irrelevant in the end,but it was added to RT. I wonder why nobody has posted this review.. 


> "The Light Between Oceans" has been moodily lensed by cinematographer Adam Arkapaw (2015's "McFarland, USA"), and the sound design, full of whistling wind gusts and rough seas, brings an eerily foreboding lonesomeness to the opening half-hour. Under different circumstances, this setup could be the start of a supernatural thriller. Instead, it heads in a different direction, one that poses a few provocative "what-would-you-do?" questions, but treads down a familiar beaten path not entirely unlike, oddly enough, the 1991 NBC made-for-TV miniseries "Switched at Birth." There is also a faint air of both 2005's "Brokeback Mountain" and 2008's "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" in the closing scenes, but they hold none of the same throat-catching pathos





> s Tom Sherbourne, who has seen his share of calamities fighting in the war and finds little respite once he returns, Michael Fassbender (2015's "Steve Jobs") transforms a relatively quiet, internal role into one of escalating anguish and personal sacrifice. He is well-paired with the immensely talented Alicia Vikander (2016's "Jason Bourne"), who in the span of less than a year and a half—since her breakthrough in 2015's "Ex Machina"—has deservedly become one of the most in-demand of actors. In her guttural need to be a mother, Isabel is willing to do whatever necessary to see this dream come to fruition. Her initially dirty plotting and some key decisions she makes in the third act as she, too, struggles with doing what is right turns her into a slightly more modern Lady Macbeth figure. Vikander is superb in juggling these tough, at-war actions and emotions. And, as Hannah, Rachel Weisz (2013's "Oz the Great and Powerful") dives into the dramatically demanding waters of an otherwise underwritten character who begins to suspect her long-lost daughter may be closer to her than she previously expected.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I really, really did, though it's tough to talk about why or address some of these criticisms without spoilers. I'm looking forward to when everyone's seen it and we can share our own opinions and not just reviews



Spare a thought for those of us who have to wait another 2 months to see it....[emoji20]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Spare a thought for those of us who have to wait another 2 months to see it....[emoji20]


oh, no! i'd totally forgotten. that sucks...


----------



## carmencrem

Lol don't worry I won't delete my account tho. Just the app cos I'm tired of receiving notifications from people I have in my ignore list and to see always the same old stuff......There's much more to say. It's boring to death... 
Just this. I think I may pop in just when I've something cool to share with some of you and then bye


----------



## pearlyqueen

Thumbs up for TLBO from this guy: 

'The Light Between Oceans' is a wrenching emotional journey'

By PETER LARSEN, STAFF WRITER »
For writer-director Derek Cianfrance, the epiphany struck as he neared the final pages of M.L. Stedman’s novel “The Light Between Oceans” riding on a subway car clattering through the darkness deep beneath the streets of New York.
“I was on the C train in Brooklyn, going back home, and I was just bawling my eyes out,” says Cianfrance as he talks by phone from a sidewalk somewhere in Los Angeles. “And it was so embarrassing to be crying like that in public.
“But then I thought: ‘If anyone else was feeling what I was feeling reading this, they’d be crying too.’”
That’s the moment, Cianfrance says, when he knew he had to be the one to take this story of a lighthouse keeper, his wife and the daughter they raise on an isolated island off Australia after World War I from the pages of Stedman’s 2012 best-seller to the screen.
“I just connected so much with the story and the book and the characters,” says Cianfrance, the director of such well-regarded films as “Blue Valentine” and “The Place Beyond the Pines.” “It’s a compliment to the writer of the book. She wrote something that was so cinematic at its heart. I could see the movie clearly as I read.”
“The Light Between Oceans,” which stars Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander and Rachel Weisz and opens Friday, is a beautifully acted, gorgeously filmed and emotionally wrenching story of love and romance, loss and redemption, the power of secrets and sacrifice.
To Cianfrance, there’s more than a little bit of fate at play in the way he and the book and the film came together. He says he’d long been interested in trying his hand at adapting a book. A meeting at DreamWorks, where co-founder Steven Spielberg had expressed interest in working with Cianfrance after the success of his 2010 film “Blue Valentine,” brought together the director and the novel.
“I went into their office and they gave me a pile of books they had options on, and the book on top was ‘The Light Between Oceans,’” Cianfrance says. “Immediately I thought it was a cinematic idea, a lighthouse after World War I.”
His work as a filmmaker also often focused on complicated families and relationships, he says, drawing him even closer into Stedman’s story.
“I could have sworn that this book reflected the ideas that I always struggle with and that I work with as a filmmaker,” Cianfrance says.
He read it first in 2013. By September 2014 he’d won the job to direct, and six months later had a draft of the script, which early readers said gave them the same emotions that novel had elicited.
“That was honestly my north star, the emotion I felt as I was reading the books,” Cianfrance says. “And I wanted to not shy away from that in the movie.
“Emotion isn’t cool (in movies today). It’s not a popular thing. But once they gave me a shot to do it I made it an undeniable quest.”
As a parent, he knew well the feelings that surged through the characters in the book and the script, and especially the power of a relationship between parent and child.
“I wanted to tell a story that is about these personal human relationships set against the background of epicness, of expanse,“ Cianfrance says. “Cassavetes is my hero and I’ve always tried to make movies that are intimate and about human relationships like he did, but I thought this movie could be like a John Cassavetes movie in a David Lean landscape.”
Cianfrance says he started to think about Fassbender for the lighthouse keeper, Tom, as he was writing the screenplay, having long admired the smartness and strength of his acting in roles such as his Oscar-nominated turn as a cruel slaveholder in “12 Years a Slave” and as the title character in “Steve Jobs.”
“I had to make this movie where he was conflicted between his heart and his mind,” Cianfrance says. “And he became the only guy for Tom. But then I had to give him his match, the character of Isabel, who is all heart, all emotions.”
At the time, Vikander was a little-known Swedish actress, having yet to appear in “The Danish Girl,” for which she won an Oscar as best actress.
“I told my casting director, ‘I want Vivian Leigh in “Gone With the Wind,” or I want Gena Rowlands from “A Woman Under the Influence,” or I want Emily Watson from “Breaking the Waves.”’”
He met with Vikander, was astounded by the openness and honesty of her audition, and considered no one else.
Weisz, meanwhile, had been someone he’d wanted to work with for years – for several years she was set to play the part in “Blue Valentine” for which Michelle Williams was nominated for an Academy Award – and here, in a supporting role, she’s heartbreakingly good.
Cianfrance says he persuaded the studio to let Fassbender, Vikander and a small crew live in trailers on location by the lighthouse he found in a remote part of New Zealand in order to more fully experience what it would be like to be so far from civilization.
“It gave the actors the experience of isolation, they no longer had to fake it, they could be it,” Cianfrance says. “I’m looking for a place where acting stops and life begins.”
For Fassbender and Vikander, that apparently happened beyond what even their director might have imagined. They began the film as actors who didn’t really know each other, but ended it as a real-life couple.
Like the novel, the film is an emotional journey of the kind that Hollywood used to make but rarely does anymore.
“I’m an emotional person,” Cianfrance says. “I’m obsessed with characters that make emotional choices. I’m obsessed with the consequence of those choices.”
Tom and Isabel try unsuccessfully to start a family on the lighthouse island, and when a rowboat washes ashore one day with a dead man and an infant onboard, they make a choice that will have profound consequences years in the future.
“In ‘The Light Between Oceans’ there’s no villain and there’s also no hero,” Cianfrance says. “There’s just people. Today in the landscape of cinema everything is black and white. Everything is clear as a bell. There’s no mystery.”
His movie, like the book, revels in the mysteries that lie in the gray spaces where clear-cut answers aren’t found.
“I’m interested in making human movies and the human experience is an emotional one,” Cianfrance says. “In terms of movies, they sometimes get labeled as melodrama, but to me, I always just see it as heightened reality or heightened moments. I think that’s the point of art – art has to be heightened.
“That’s what this movie does,” he says. “When I show it to people I see how it affects them. And if people are open to it, like I was on that subway train, crying, I think they’ll be moved by it, too.”

http://m.ocregister.com/articles/says-727097-cianfrance-book.html


----------



## carmencrem

Like now:
http://www.indiewire.com/2016/08/de...ferral&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=twitter very interesting!

https://sobrosnetwork.com/2016/08/30/movie-review-the-light-between-oceans/ very nice review not many spoilers:

Choices have an impact on our lives, and depending on our decision, we can find ourselves taking very distinguishable paths. In the heart-wrenching drama,_The Light Between Oceans_, choices have been decided on, bringing about a devastating conclusion.

Tom (Michael Fassbender) is a survivor of The Great War, searching for a quiet place away from civilization, and there’s no better spot than Janus Island. His past has numbed him, and solitude has become his closest ally. He becomes the lighthouse keeper on the island, and even as its sole inhabitant, he can’t help but fall in love with a beauty from the mainland. Isabel (Alicia Vikander) is stunning and gives Tom a new purpose, so who can blame him for putting a ring on it rather quickly after some fond letters are passed along.

Haplessly, miscarriages become a menace to their “happily ever after,” appearing to be denied of having their own family. That is, until a rowboat washes ashore with a dead man and a distraught infant girl inside. In what must be fate, Isabel sees no reason to tell anyone while Tom finds himself fighting a new war within himself. He has his feet on solid moral ground but chooses love instead, giving in to Isabel’s wish for them to be parents. They find themselves playing house with unsparing consequences because the real mother is somewhere, aching with pain and sadness, searching for her little girl.

Rachel Weisz plays Hannah, the mother trying to piece her life back together after losing her husband and baby. Though moving on is not an option after receiving anonymous clues in her mailbox concerning her baby’s well being. Now seeping through Hannah’s grief is a glimmer of hope, and Weisz lays it all out there with moving confidence.

Derek Cianfrance (_Blue Valentine_,_The Place Beyond the Pines_) is a magnificent storyteller of the complexities of being human. Our flaws, our ethical dilemmas, our successes, he extraordinarily captures who an individual becomes when faced with an indescribable situation. In_The Light Between Oceans_, Cianfrance’s camera gouges in to the souls of each character and stuns on all cylinders. The trio of tremendous performances are haunted, and Cianfrance lets their grieving eyes speak thunderously.

Fassbender is riveting as a husband being devoured by guilt. He is a first-hand witness to his wife’s suffering, yet_their_child is not theirs at all. As beautiful as she is talented, Vikander comes just shy of ripping her own heart out in the role of a wrecked wife desperately wanting to be a mother. But at what cost?

_The Light Between Oceans_exposes love in ways which can be greatly fulfilling and monstrously destructive. It strikingly paints a story of people straining to find happiness by overdosing on passion and devotion for those they love. Now imagine those same people being torn apart from what they venerate the most. The hands of time cannot be turned back.

The damage is done.


----------



## carmencrem

this one too: https://lemmonavenue.net/2016/08/30/review-the-light-between-oceans/
"
Through sharp and beautiful cinematography, Cianfrance is able to bring to the big screen a vibrant and timeless romance. Each scene reverberates the inner struggles that each character conveys and becomes obvious that Fassbender and Vikander are the real deal. The challenging choices the story presents after a “reawakening” occurs in both of their lives transcends across the screen and into to your heart. Rachel Weiz’s characterization of Hannah, a grieving mother with little will to live, is nothing short of magnificent as she echoes the person she once used to be before the loss of her loved ones. The score of the film is by Academy Award winner Alexandre Desplat (Argo, Philomena, The Danish Girl, Secret Life of Pets) and is the anchor that sets the motion and aura of this dramatic love story.

This is a story about love and letting go, and embracing the present and moving forward to the future. While there are moments of predictability, the dialogue is strong and thoroughly centers the story without oversaturating its ebb and flow. Highest acclaim to the performances and production of the film as it portrays the humanity that exists between the notions of right and wrong when love clouds our judgment. This film is a perfect representation of the moments in life that are taken for granted, the selfless and selfish acts that we do out of love for others and the inner sadness that we battle in our search for forgiveness. A powerful, heartbreaking story beautifully told of what it means to love and to be loved.
"


----------



## carmencrem

loved this: 
http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...een-oceans-review-mr-rowboat/&h=tAQH2IfY7&s=1 

"The performances are extraordinary all around. Fassbender imbues Tom with a quiet reluctance that even the character can never quite contain. His emotions are too raw to be as reclusive as he thinks he is. Vikander has the most overtly harrowing stuff to play, first the miscarriages and then he knowledge that she’s perpetrating this deception. I hope Weisz doesn’t get lost in the shuffle because imagine what she has to play. She’s technically the villain, standing in Isabel’s way, but could you blame her? Weisz remains sympathetic while projecting strength throughout the crisis.

To call_The Light Between Oceans_an epic drama might be misleading so I hope everyone understands what I mean. The feelings are epic. Sure, it has the period costume and the oceanside cinematography, but the story itself takes place over a few years and in one place between a few people. It’s what they go through that’s epic, and it reminds you of how a movie can make you feel. Not as in feeling good or feeling bad, but letting a film take you through the gamut of emotions vicariously."


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Like now:
> http://www.indiewire.com/2016/08/de...ferral&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=twitter very interesting!


Great inrerview! I really like to read his thoughts:


> “I would read all these scripts and I had just no idea what was going on,” he explained. “Some of the scripts that they send me, like the ‘Asteroid’ movie, I just had no idea. I read the scripts and I honestly do not know what’s going on. I have no idea. I can’t even read words. I just don’t know what’s happening.”




"Fortunately, a chance encounter with no less than Steven Spielberg — who Cianfrance initially met while making the rounds on the awards circuit, only to be bowled over when Spielberg told him “Blue Valentine” was his favorite film of 2010 — helped align him with DreamWorks, who offered him a number of different options to potentially helm.

“They gave me a pile of books,” Cianfrance remembered. “I looked through them and there was a book called ‘The Light Between Oceans,’ and I thought, ‘That’s a pretty cinematic title.’ Cracked it open and started reading it, and it’s about this lightkeeper, which is a very cinematic job.”

As Cianfrance read more of Stedman’s novel, he began to recognize not just the inherently cinematic attributes of the story, but a family whose story he desperately wanted to tell. A family, in fact, whose story he had always wanted to tell.

*Every Man an Island*
“He has this family on this island,” Cianfrance said. “When I was a kid, I always thought people lived on islands, because when people used to come to my house, when we’d have company, we would change. When the company would leave, we’d get back to the truth, we’d get back to being real again. I’ve always tried to make movies that are about those families.”

And Cianfrance’s early instinct to adapt someone else’s material proved to be the right move as well, as Stedman’s book provided a strong structure that he could build off in service to his own take on the material. Even with the novel as his base, Cianfrance could still make a “Derek Cianfrance film,” free of the stuff that had been holding him back post-“Pines.” (Cianfrance indicated that Stedman is very pleased with the final product.)

“I just thought this is an extension of everything I’ve been trying to do, but the structure is intact,” he said. “That was my intention in the first place, was to deal with story in a way where I had a framework already set and I could play within that framework and kind of push to the boundaries. You need to know where those boundaries are.”

As for that “everything” Cianfrance had been trying to do, it also extended to the story, which echoes so much of his previous work. First and foremost in Cianfrance’s eyes? “It’s a relationship movie.”

*The Power of Love*
“It’s a companion piece to ‘Blue Valentine’ in a way, because it’s about love,” the director continued. “This movie, to me, is about love surviving children. It’s about the power of love, and when the kids go off to school when they’re 18, that the love is still there.”

That’s a fine bookend to “Blue Valentine,” which features Ryan Gosling and Michelle Williams as a once deeply in love couple who struggle to make their relationship work as time — including the birth of their child — marches ever onward, but the links between the two films go even deeper than that.

“To me, the ending of ‘Blue Valentine’ was always a hopeful ending, because that movie was about how being in a relationship can kind of crush your individuality, can crush who is you,” Cianfrance said. “You become a pair and you lose some of that person that you were. This movie is about when you’re an individual, and having a partner who unlock parts of you and make you a better person. This movie is about really wanting to, despite everything, stay together and get stronger and build.”



When it came time to cast his leads, Cianfrance knew early on that he wanted Fassbender to play Tom, his haunted solider-turned-lighthouse-keeper, who wrestles with some of the film’s most wrenching moments.

“When I was prepping ‘Blue Valentine,’ I went to go see ‘Hunger’ and I was just blown away by that guy,” he said. “The thing that always stood out about him was his mind. What I was curious about with Michael, and what I didn’t know, was the heart. I had never really seen the heart of Michael Fassbender in a movie.”

Cianfrance’s desire to match up Fassbender’s heart and head on the big screen ultimately formed the film’s central theme — a “battle between truth and love” — that the filmmaker compared to no less than the “Star Wars” franchise. Casting the actress who could push Fassbender to those limits wasn’t as easy.

The director asked his casting director, Francine Maisler, to find him what now sounds a bit like a Hollywood unicorn. As he tells it, Cianfrance was looking for an actress who could embody Gena Rowlands from “A Woman Under the Influence,” Vivien Leigh from “Gone With the Wind” and Emily Watson from “Breaking the Waves.” Maisler offered up Vikander, and Cianfrance admits he initially had “no idea” who she was.

After a crash course in Vikander’s filmography — he started with “A Royal Affair” — he called her in for an audition, a process he rarely puts himself (or his possible stars) through."

“I wanted to see what she would do. For four hours, she put herself out there for me,” he explained. “I ask all my actors to do two things. I ask them to fail for me, and I ask them to surprise me. In this audition, she was failing and surprising me every second. I realized she was it.”




> The final product is a deeply emotional film that hits plenty of traditional notes, while also folding in the kind of big moral questions Cianfrance still loves to ask (and rarely wants to answer). For him, that means the film deals “in the gray area of humanity” that he’s obsessed with portraying.
> 
> “There’s this thing in Hollywood about the sympathetic character and likability. I’ve never understood that because the people I love most in my life are not likable all the time,” he said. “My wife is not always likable. I’m certainly not always likable. My dad is not always likable. We’re human beings.”
> 
> And although “The Light Between Oceans” doesn’t offer up a clean ending, Cianfrance seems personally pleased with the ambiguity it deals in.
> 
> “In all of my movies, every character, every person makes choices,” he said. “Oftentimes the characters in my movies make choices based on their heart. I love people that work with passion and love. When you make choices that way, there’s reverberations, consequences. That’s what I’m interested in, that echo, that ripple of choice.”


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Great inrerview! I really like to read his thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fortunately, a chance encounter with no less than Steven Spielberg — who Cianfrance initially met while making the rounds on the awards circuit, only to be bowled over when Spielberg told him “Blue Valentine” was his favorite film of 2010 — helped align him with DreamWorks, who offered him a number of different options to potentially helm.
> 
> “They gave me a pile of books,” Cianfrance remembered. “I looked through them and there was a book called ‘The Light Between Oceans,’ and I thought, ‘That’s a pretty cinematic title.’ Cracked it open and started reading it, and it’s about this lightkeeper, which is a very cinematic job.”
> 
> As Cianfrance read more of Stedman’s novel, he began to recognize not just the inherently cinematic attributes of the story, but a family whose story he desperately wanted to tell. A family, in fact, whose story he had always wanted to tell.
> 
> *Every Man an Island*
> “He has this family on this island,” Cianfrance said. “When I was a kid, I always thought people lived on islands, because when people used to come to my house, when we’d have company, we would change. When the company would leave, we’d get back to the truth, we’d get back to being real again. I’ve always tried to make movies that are about those families.”
> 
> And Cianfrance’s early instinct to adapt someone else’s material proved to be the right move as well, as Stedman’s book provided a strong structure that he could build off in service to his own take on the material. Even with the novel as his base, Cianfrance could still make a “Derek Cianfrance film,” free of the stuff that had been holding him back post-“Pines.” (Cianfrance indicated that Stedman is very pleased with the final product.)
> 
> “I just thought this is an extension of everything I’ve been trying to do, but the structure is intact,” he said. “That was my intention in the first place, was to deal with story in a way where I had a framework already set and I could play within that framework and kind of push to the boundaries. You need to know where those boundaries are.”
> 
> As for that “everything” Cianfrance had been trying to do, it also extended to the story, which echoes so much of his previous work. First and foremost in Cianfrance’s eyes? “It’s a relationship movie.”
> 
> *The Power of Love*
> “It’s a companion piece to ‘Blue Valentine’ in a way, because it’s about love,” the director continued. “This movie, to me, is about love surviving children. It’s about the power of love, and when the kids go off to school when they’re 18, that the love is still there.”
> 
> That’s a fine bookend to “Blue Valentine,” which features Ryan Gosling and Michelle Williams as a once deeply in love couple who struggle to make their relationship work as time — including the birth of their child — marches ever onward, but the links between the two films go even deeper than that.
> 
> “To me, the ending of ‘Blue Valentine’ was always a hopeful ending, because that movie was about how being in a relationship can kind of crush your individuality, can crush who is you,” Cianfrance said. “You become a pair and you lose some of that person that you were. This movie is about when you’re an individual, and having a partner who unlock parts of you and make you a better person. This movie is about really wanting to, despite everything, stay together and get stronger and build.”
> 
> 
> 
> When it came time to cast his leads, Cianfrance knew early on that he wanted Fassbender to play Tom, his haunted solider-turned-lighthouse-keeper, who wrestles with some of the film’s most wrenching moments.
> 
> “When I was prepping ‘Blue Valentine,’ I went to go see ‘Hunger’ and I was just blown away by that guy,” he said. “The thing that always stood out about him was his mind. What I was curious about with Michael, and what I didn’t know, was the heart. I had never really seen the heart of Michael Fassbender in a movie.”
> 
> Cianfrance’s desire to match up Fassbender’s heart and head on the big screen ultimately formed the film’s central theme — a “battle between truth and love” — that the filmmaker compared to no less than the “Star Wars” franchise. Casting the actress who could push Fassbender to those limits wasn’t as easy.
> 
> The director asked his casting director, Francine Maisler, to find him what now sounds a bit like a Hollywood unicorn. As he tells it, Cianfrance was looking for an actress who could embody Gena Rowlands from “A Woman Under the Influence,” Vivien Leigh from “Gone With the Wind” and Emily Watson from “Breaking the Waves.” Maisler offered up Vikander, and Cianfrance admits he initially had “no idea” who she was.
> 
> After a crash course in Vikander’s filmography — he started with “A Royal Affair” — he called her in for an audition, a process he rarely puts himself (or his possible stars) through."
> 
> “I wanted to see what she would do. For four hours, she put herself out there for me,” he explained. “I ask all my actors to do two things. I ask them to fail for me, and I ask them to surprise me. In this audition, she was failing and surprising me every second. I realized she was it.”


lol i didnt thought life would be that easy without the PF app, so I can pop in whenever I want. I'm receiving a lot of messages so I'm still here 
Btw I love Cianfrance everyday more. I've always known he was an amazing artist since I've seen BV for the first time, but now I respect him even more. He's one of the fewest directors I don't find boring nor difficult to understand at all, but yet so sensitive, clever, romantic. Just as I like. 

I can't wait I'm seeing this movie in 2 days: I'm super curious about the whole story, the developement, the ending, the relationship Hannah-Isabel and most of all the first part, the Tom-Isabel's relationship, which is so beautifully described in the book and in all the clips I saw. I'm sure I won't be disappointed. I love everything about this movie: cast, story, director, places, music. SO HAPPY SO HAPPY!


----------



## zen1965

This thread has completely turned me off from watching the movie.

On a sidenote from an older person: Avoid making dramatic farewell statements unless you are prepared to stay away. If not, you quickly look like a fool.


----------



## carmencrem

No dramatic farewells, just opinions.
I'm not leaving the forum forever, just taking a break and deleting the app, so I won't receive some notifications anymore and I will enjoy my passions without meaningless pointless discussions in a place we're all taking too seriously.
It would be nice not to receive advices from people I don't know nor care about tho, thanks xx


----------



## Just Askin

Grown ups aye?!  What can you say...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Grown ups aye?!  What can you say...


Lol. Don't worry


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> No dramatic farewells, just opinions.
> I'm not leaving the forum forever, just taking a break and deleting the app, so I won't receive some notifications anymore and I will enjoy my passions without meaningless pointless discussions in a place we're all taking too seriously.
> It would be nice not to receive advices from people I don't know nor care about tho, thanks xx



You have us


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> You have us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453817


You're so cute ❣


----------



## Flatsy

Well I appreciate all the stuff you've been posting on TLBO recently, it's made it nice to come here again.


----------



## Just Askin

Mama's boy


----------



## carmencrem

Flatsy said:


> Well I appreciate all the stuff you've been posting on TLBO recently, it's made it nice to come here again.


❤️❤️❤️ It's a great week to be alive  thank you so much! X


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ It's a great week to be alive  thank you so much! X



Can imagine how excited you are to be seeing Michael and Alicia on Thursday and maybe tomorrow as well [emoji2][emoji2][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Aww, more bad reviews for TLBO 
*Brian D.* ‏@*BDF331*  5h5 hours ago 
All 4 reviews for #TheLightBetweenOceans have the clichéd "TV Movie" criticism. Genre-less dramas are doomed in '16


----------



## Hackensack

Richard Roeper defines cluelessness in this review--he's reviewing the moral actions of the characters, and finding them wanting--the "_i_ would never do that!" school of reviewing.  (Roeper is not a bad reviewer, but he falls on his face here.)  He's entitled to his opinion but, having read and paid attention to the moral dilemmas in the book, I suspect it won't be mine.

I echo Flatsy's sentiment.  I'll miss you too, Carmencrem, as well as all the great stuff you've posted.
But mostly, I've appreciated PF as a Michael Fassbender forum that has actually, for the most part, been a fan site.   And why shouldn't it be?
The anti-fans are out in full force everywhere else, policing IMDB, populating tumblr,  and always visible in the comments section of any article about Fassbender, where they make sure to pour on the negativity if anything favorable is said; they pray for his films to flop.

If this place turns into a clone of every place else, then I will have lost most of my interest.   I haven't contributed a lot, but I've enjoyed what others contribute.  And I'm an actual fan of Michael Fassbender's work.  Strange concept!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Richard Roeper defines cluelessness in this review--he's reviewing the moral actions of the characters, and finding them wanting--the "_i_ would never do that!" school of reviewing.  (Roeper is not a bad reviewer, but he falls on his face here.)  He's entitled to his opinion but, having read and paid attention to the moral dilemmas in the book, I suspect it won't be mine.
> 
> I echo Flatsy's sentiment.  I'll miss you too, Carmencrem, as well as all the great stuff you've posted.
> But mostly, I've appreciated PF as a Michael Fassbender forum that has actually, for the most part, been a fan site.   And why shouldn't it be?
> The anti-fans are out in full force everywhere else, policing IMDB, populating tumblr,  and always visible in the comments section of any article about Fassbender, where they make sure to pour on the negativity if anything favorable is said; they pray for his films to flop.
> 
> If this place turns into a clone of every place else, then I will have lost most of my interest.   I haven't contributed a lot, but I've enjoyed what others contribute.  And I'm an actual fan of Michael Fassbender's work.  Strange concept!



I'm not familiar with the Chicago Sun Times or Roeper but his review strikes me as very superficial - just my opinion!

I understand that Carmen isn't leaving PF for good but is cutting back on forums - she'll be too busy in Venice at the TLBO premiere and seeing Michael and Alicia over the next couple of days anyway - lucky girl!! 

And, yes I'm with you with my contempt for all the negativity bouncing around on the Internet directed towards Michael, mostly from so called fans who have a problem with his girlfriend - as far as I'm concerned if he's happy his fans should be too - and be certainly looks very happy with Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Aww, more bad reviews for TLBO
> *Brian D.* ‏@*BDF331*  5h5 hours ago
> All 4 reviews for #TheLightBetweenOceans have the clichéd "TV Movie" criticism. Genre-less dramas are doomed in '16


These are the same reviews that we've already posted (I posted that Film File review where he raved their performances).. Is that "NUOVO Newsweekly" piece a review? Really?
It's actually hilarious how some people are hoping that this film flops..


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> loved this:
> http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...een-oceans-review-mr-rowboat/&h=tAQH2IfY7&s=1
> 
> "The performances are extraordinary all around. Fassbender imbues Tom with a quiet reluctance that even the character can never quite contain. His emotions are too raw to be as reclusive as he thinks he is. Vikander has the most overtly harrowing stuff to play, first the miscarriages and then he knowledge that she’s perpetrating this deception. I hope Weisz doesn’t get lost in the shuffle because imagine what she has to play. She’s technically the villain, standing in Isabel’s way, but could you blame her? Weisz remains sympathetic while projecting strength throughout the crisis.
> 
> To call_The Light Between Oceans_an epic drama might be misleading so I hope everyone understands what I mean. The feelings are epic. Sure, it has the period costume and the oceanside cinematography, but the story itself takes place over a few years and in one place between a few people. It’s what they go through that’s epic, and it reminds you of how a movie can make you feel. Not as in feeling good or feeling bad, but letting a film take you through the gamut of emotions vicariously."



Thanks - good to read this! Loved this bit about the sensuous love scene!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another reaction to TLBO from someone in the Directors Guild of America:




Loved Michael and Alicia's performances - 4.5 stars for the film [emoji2]


----------



## FassbenderLover

With every movie, there's always positive and negative reviews.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> *Richard Roeper defines cluelessness in this review--he's reviewing the moral actions of the characters, and finding them wanting--the "i would never do that!" school of reviewing.  (Roeper is not a bad reviewer, but he falls on his face here.)  He's entitled to his opinion but, having read and paid attention to the moral dilemmas in the book, I suspect it won't be mine.*
> 
> I echo Flatsy's sentiment.  I'll miss you too, Carmencrem, as well as all the great stuff you've posted.
> But mostly, I've appreciated PF as a Michael Fassbender forum that has actually, for the most part, been a fan site.   And why shouldn't it be?
> The anti-fans are out in full force everywhere else, policing IMDB, populating tumblr,  and always visible in the comments section of any article about Fassbender, where they make sure to pour on the negativity if anything favorable is said; they pray for his films to flop.
> 
> If this place turns into a clone of every place else, then I will have lost most of my interest.   I haven't contributed a lot, but I've enjoyed what others contribute.  And I'm an actual fan of Michael Fassbender's work.  Strange concept!


This. I expect other reviews like that (above written by male critics) but that is not a well-written review.. 
And I agree with you on everything else.. sadly.


----------



## carmencrem

You are all so so so nice ❤️
Thank you. It really means very much for me. 
Yeah maybe I was too much tired and pissed of getting loads of notifications from people I have in ignore list and I decided to take a break at least for a while. 
I've too many good things to enjoy in the next days -thank you all for your wishes!!! X- to think about purse forum, that's it. I'm not saying I won't post once in a while/once a day maybe or something, just saying I'm a bit tired and bored too, as you are.
I agree with you Hackensack, on all the line. Nothing to add. 
Hope everything goes well in Venice, I'll keep you updated vis PMs and maybe I'll post something here 
Thanks again! X


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> With every movie, there's always positive and negative reviews.


I hope  you will continue to post every negative and positive review (and from every obscure little blog) when AC will be released. I've always posted reviews in this thread. Sometimes I need help.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Great clip, great acting from Rachel and Michael 
http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/light-between-oceans-michael-fassbender-clip


----------



## pearlyqueen

Nearly overlooked this from the Vanity Fair piece posted here a few minutes ago on Michael and Rachel's clip from TLBO!




http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/light-between-oceans-michael-fassbender-clip


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/light-between-oceans-michael-fassbender-clip


pearlyqueen said:


> Nearly overlooked this from the Vanity Fair piece posted here a few minutes ago on Michael and Rachel's clip from TLBO!
> 
> View attachment 3453871
> 
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2016/08/light-between-oceans-michael-fassbender-clip


Thanks for posting this gem. You beat me to it.


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> This. I expect other reviews like that (above written by male critics) but that is not a well-written review..
> And I agree with you on everything else.. sadly.



The critics said it was like soap drama. Nevertheless the performance of the actors are at least getting good review.


----------



## artemis09

I'll wait for more reviews to drop since there really hasn't been that many so far. It's hard to make any kind of judgement, especially when one hasn't even seen the movie.


----------



## gingerglory

Hackensack said:


> Richard Roeper defines cluelessness in this review--he's reviewing the moral actions of the characters, and finding them wanting--the "_i_ would never do that!" school of reviewing.  (Roeper is not a bad reviewer, but he falls on his face here.)  He's entitled to his opinion but, having read and paid attention to the moral dilemmas in the book, I suspect it won't be mine.
> 
> I echo Flatsy's sentiment.  I'll miss you too, Carmencrem, as well as all the great stuff you've posted.
> But mostly, I've appreciated PF as a Michael Fassbender forum that has actually, for the most part, been a fan site.   And why shouldn't it be?
> The anti-fans are out in full force everywhere else, policing IMDB, populating tumblr,  and always visible in the comments section of any article about Fassbender, where they make sure to pour on the negativity if anything favorable is said; they pray for his films to flop.
> 
> If this place turns into a clone of every place else, then I will have lost most of my interest.   I haven't contributed a lot, but I've enjoyed what others contribute.  And I'm an actual fan of Michael Fassbender's work.  Strange concept!



THIS^ How irony and sad it is being a fan of MF's work becomes a strange concept nowadays.



carmencrem said:


> You are all so so so nice ❤️
> Thank you. It really means very much for me.
> Yeah maybe I was too much tired and pissed of getting loads of notifications from people I have in ignore list and I decided to take a break at least for a while.
> I've too many good things to enjoy in the next days -thank you all for your wishes!!! X- to think about purse forum, that's it. I'm not saying I won't post once in a while/once a day maybe or something, just saying I'm a bit tired and bored too, as you are.
> I agree with you Hackensack, on all the line. Nothing to add.
> Hope everything goes well in Venice, I'll keep you updated vis PMs and maybe I'll post something here
> Thanks again! X



Hope you have tons of fun there and enjoy your experience. Say best of luck to Michael if you've got a chance to meet him in person. And thanks for all your contribution here. ❤


----------



## Morgane

https://thefilmstage.com/features/d...lean-landscape-with-the-light-between-oceans/
Very interesting unterview with Cianfrance.



*The Light Between Oceans could technically be described as a kidnapping movie, but one from the kidnappers’ perspectives — which is kind of rare, especially considering the humanity you give them. Did you think of that angle at all? And how did you bring that humanity to them?*

You know, yes. The author of the book was a lawyer, and I never thought much about lawyers until I was on jury duty a few years back. And when the prosecution was up, I was absolutely certain that the defense was guilty; and when the defense went up, I was absolutely certain he was innocent, and I understood them. So I realized that lawyers have to understand all sides of a story, and they really have to empathize with people. I thought the author of _The Light Between Oceans_, M.L. Stedman, really empathized with all characters here. I’ve been trying to do this with my own movies. In my own original stories, too. There’s never really good guys or bad guys; there’s just people.

Because my best friends and my wife and my kids and my parents, they are not always nice, you know? They are human beings. Everyone, myself included… I’m an ******* sometimes, and I’m a real nice guy, too. You know, you hear this in Hollywood all the time: _likability_. The likability of a character drives me crazy because people are not likable all the time, and I don’t need likable people. What I want to find is human beings that are making choices, and they have to make choices in my movies, and there has to be consequences to every choice. I grew up Catholic, you know? So I have a lot of guilt, and I feel like everything I do, maybe, is wrong. So the characters in my movies always make choices and there’s reverberations.

In _The Place Beyond The Pines_, I made that because choices my great-grandfather made, I feel like, my kids are living with now. I really believe in that; I really believe in that ripple effect of a choice. I feel like Tom and Isabel, in this movie, they make a choice which I totally understand, and they make it out of pure intentions — they make the choice from their heart, they make a choice out of love. There’s nothing evil about their choice. They’re trying to save this baby. Maybe they put away some rational thought to do it, but they’re right. Isabel’s right: she says, “If we turn her in, if we report her, they’re gonna put her in an orphanage ‘cause they’ll never give her to this couple that live on this island with no church and no school.” So she’s right. I take her side there. I understand: the baby gets to be a certain age before the truth comes out; I understand that it would be crushing to the kid. And it is, in fact, and I understand Tom, that if he takes the baby away from Isabel, he’s going to kill her. And he’s right — it almost does. But if he doesn’t… so there’s these impossible choices all based on good intentions and good people.


*I wanted to ask about Adam Arkapaw, the cinematographer. I don’t know if Michael Fassbender shot Macbeth with him before your movie.*

Yeah, he did.

*Did he make the introduction, or did you?*

Well, I actually met with Adam the morning I was going to meet Michael for the first time. Yeah, my first meeting was Adam, second was Michael that day, when they were shooting _Macbeth_. First, it was like I had to find an Australian cinematographer for a tax credit, but then Australia decided to give their _entire_ tax credit to _Pirates of the Caribbean_ _5_, which was what sent us to New Zealand. So I think that was, hopefully, a good choice for the country. I know they got dogs or something.

*[Laughs]*

Anyway, Adam — I loved his work — I met with him and he had this really calm, quiet, observant demeanor and I liked him quite a bit, and I asked him to come over to my house in Brooklyn. A couple months later… he played basketball with my kids for two hours in the backyard and I thought to myself, if this guy can be that open to the world, that he could come over to my house and play basketball with my kids, then he’s going to come into this environment and not have to control every aspect of it. He can actually live. Here’s a DP who can actually embrace life, so I hired him on the spot.

I did the same thing on _Blue Valentine_, because Ryan Gosling had worked with Andrij Parekh and they had a trust, and I felt like it would help me with Ryan to have someone next to me who he trusted. And I felt the same thing with Michael; I didn’t know Michael that well, we were just getting to know each other, and I thought that if he had someone next to him that he loved, too, that it would help him feel comfortable and safe. And Adam, he’s amazing. His eye… you know, I’m not tooting my own horn — I’m tooting his horn — but I think his digital photography in this movie is as good as I’ve ever seen it.


----------



## Morgane

*With the sound design, the ocean feels almost overwhelming. Sometimes it feels like it’s overtaking the dialogue when they’re walking by it. There’s also a tranquility mixed with the images of the ocean, as well as a ferocity. Can you talk about developing that and knowing what you wanted to get out of the location?*

First off, I’ll say that what I really related to in the story — being a parent myself — was there was a line in it about how Tom’s relationship with his daughter was, to him, more important than the eternity of time that came before him. Again, we talked about memory and time — that it was more important than the entire universe, and I relate to that as a parent. I relate to this incredible love for my kids that overwhelms everything in my life. I related to this idea of something so intimate being so epic, and putting something so intimate against an epic backdrop is, to me, like how to make a Cassavetes movie in a David Lean landscape — where that landscape and the weather is a part of it.

So, secondly, is how do you do that? So we all moved there; we all lived where this lighthouse was on this peninsula that was completely isolated from people. So we got to experience the isolation, we got to experience the wind and the windstorms that would shake our trailers at 3 in the morning, and we would show up to set completely rattled from the lack of sleep the night before. We got to experience the madness of that place, and also the beauty and tranquility because the nature teases you like that — it keeps you on your toes: it makes you feel like everything’s calm and then it comes in a tornado and it whips you. We put ourselves at the whim of this experience, and that’s what I’m always trying to find with my movies, is a place where acting stops and behavior and being begins; I’m trying to find a place where story stops and life begins.

So that was all in the sound mix and the photography of the movie — the only visual effects we have in the whole movie is to remove things sometimes, like an antenna that’s on the mountain or something like that — but we didn’t have to create something that wasn’t there. So what the audience experiences is what our experience of that place was like, too. As much as I want to give the actors that experience, I want to give the audience that experience of actually being transported to that place and time and that world, to really make a movie that’s a world.


*The one shot that almost felt like a parallel to The Place Beyond the Pines, with the act breaks in that movie, when you had the overhead shot of driving down the road and you see the pines to the side. And in this movie, when the boat is approaching and they know their life is changing forever, it pulls back from the island.*

I’m not necessarily referencing _The Place Beyond the Pines_, but it might just be musicality in filmmaking.

*Like a repetition.*
Yeah. It’s a repetition of a theme, basically. It’s the comings and goings. There’s a beautiful line in the book that I remember. I spent a year hunting down and trying to get the rights to do this book, because I read it and I thought to myself, “I was born to make this movie. This is exactly what I’ve been thinking about my whole life is that people lived on islands, that relationships were like islands, that families were places where secrets happen. That every home was full of secrets, and when you went into someone’s home they would greet you with smiles and purely white teeth and charisma, and a beef goulash dinner, and then, when you would leave, the truth would come out again.” So I just felt like I was born to make this. So there was this line in the book where the last time he leaves the island, when he’s going to go to jail, he measures the distance and turns of the light, and, again — time, distance.


*I wanted to ask about one piece of music, “Funeral Canticle.” I remember it from The Tree of Life, but how did you choose that?  *

Yeah, I chose that piece — I do remember _Tree of Life_, which is the best. Also, *Alexandre Desplat*was supposed to do the soundtrack to that movie, and I think Malick used a fraction of it. But you always put in temp music as you’re cutting a movie, and working with Desplat was a huge privilege and honor; it was like magic to be able to work that guy. I did something I’ve never done before in any movie: I showed him a cut of the movie and I stripped all of the music off and I was like, “How would you like to watch the movie?” and he was like, “I’d love to watch it with no music, but nobody but Polanski does that.” I said, “Okay, if Polanski is going to do it, I’m going to be brave enough to do it, too.” So I stripped _all _my music off except for that piece [Funeral Canticle], and he came out of the first screening and he said, “Your movie doesn’t need music.” I was like, “Is this your way of trying to tell me that you’re trying to get out of it, that you don’t like the movie?” And he was like, “No, it doesn’t need music.” But I said no, no, I don’t take it, you gotta do it.

*You have to work a little.*

Yeah, you have to a little harder than that, Alexandre. So he did it, and that’s the only piece he didn’t do. But I’m glad. You’re the first person to tell me that.

*I just love that piece. It brings me to tears when I listen.*

It’s the most rapturous piece of music I’ve ever heard.

*One thing I really appreciated is there are a lot of extreme close-ups at the most emotional parts of the film — whether it’s when Alicia’s character is on the grass, or they’re fighting by the water. I’m curious: is that the kind of visual style you knew you wanted on the day?*

The movie is about the intimate and the epic, and I tried to nash the film of any medium shots — it’s either extreme close-ups or extreme wide shots. Again, the Cassavetes movie in a David Lean landscape, that’s what I was going for. I always remember: a thing that sticks with me is that John Ford said, “The most interesting landscape is that of the human face,” and all of my movies… I’m always drawn into people. When I’m in a conversation with people, I’m looking at their skin, and I get close to them, I see the details. So when I’m with actors, I just want to be close. To me, it makes it more intimate to be in close-ups. I love close-ups.

*It works.*

I mean, look at the actors. Look at Alicia. Look at her _face_. She’s absolutely born to be a movie star; her eyes are so cinematic. You get so close to them, you realize — like they say — they’re a window into her soul. Her soul has so much going on. Same with Michael, too. Tom, in this movie, Tom is a guy who is like the lighthouse: he is stoic, but he has a storm raging inside him, he’s conflicted. And, I think, what a great performance Michael gave in this film is to see _it_, to get into him and see it.



*I love when they first meet, how the light is just blown-out behind him and it feels like you’re in heaven for a second —*

Yeah, yeah, yeah.

*When I talked to you for The Place Beyond the Pines, you talked about how how you and Ryan Gosling felt like brothers by the end of Blue Valentine, and certainly going into Pines. You said that when you first started shooting Light you had just met Michael Fassbender, so how did your relationship evolve?*

I knew Michael for three months or something, but we’re kind of getting to know each other on this film. I thought he was the greatest mental actor, the greatest brainiac actor of his generation. Just a great technical actor, but what I was interested in with Michael was his heart. It’s something I hadn’t seen before in his movies; I’d seen him as Magneto, moving **** with his brain. When he took the role for _Steve Jobs _while we were shooting I was like, “Yeah, makes sense, man. Because you’re a ****ing genius guy.” But I was always interested in where his art was.

Michael is a great guy — not only is he smart, like you would expect; like, super-smart — but he’s got a great heart. I wanted him to trust me enough, be vulnerable enough to show that heart. And he did. He did every day. The biggest thing he agreed to do was come live there on the island with me. Him and Alicia agreed to live on this island with me to make this film in an extreme way. Almost the way we did _Blue Valentine_, where Ryan and Michelle lived in the house together — Michael and Alicia lived in this world with me. He was brave enough to let his guard down and trust me to be pure and open in the film.


----------



## Morgane

*I want to talk about the adaptation process for the book, because you said you wanted to get it made for a while. During that process — before you were officially signed on to do it — were you already working on the adaptation?*

No. So, I had met *Steven Spielberg *at some critics choice awards — when _Blue Valentine _was going on — and he told me _Blue Valentine _was his favorite film of the year, which was like a huge… you know, that’s like a big thing, big deal for me. So I went to DreamWorks a couple years later. I had just finished _Pines_, sick of myself, sick of my own ideas, and I wanted to do an adaptation, but I couldn’t find anything that made any sense to me. Literally, I’d read a page of these scripts and I’d just have no idea what was going on. I went to DreamWorks, they gave me a pile of stuff, and they gave me _Light Between Oceans. _I thought it was a cinematic title, you know, light, and it was about a lightkeeper. You got the lens and the light going through it — it was very cinematic. And it’s the islands — I already told you the thing about the islands and my feeling about living on an island when I was a kid — so then I started reading this thing, it’s about family, it’s about a husband and wife, it’s about father again. Anyway, I felt like I was born to make it.

So I called the studio and I said, “Yes, I’m in. I want to do this.” And they said, “Oh, well, we’ve already given that to someone.” And I said, “Okay, who? Who is the producer?” *David Heyman*. So I just bought a plane ticket and I went out there to visit David, and he was like, “Look, I like your stuff but we’ve already given it to someone.” And I was like, “Well what’s this guy’s ideas?”And he started telling me, and I was like, “It’s never going to work, all right? Those are bad ideas. Why don’t you just hire me now, and I’ll oversee it.” And he said, “I’m sorry.” So I said, “I’ll tell you what: when’s it due?” Due in seven months. “Okay, I’m not going to bug you too much, but, in seven months, when that script comes in and it’s terrible, I’ll be here. I’m going to keep myself pure like a bride on her wedding night. I’ll be waiting for you.”

So the next seven months I turned down everything that came my way; wouldn’t even read anything. Every time I talked to my agent I just said, “_Light Between Oceans_.” Because I was taught one time that the squeaky wheel gets the grease, but the problem with being the squeaky wheel is that people can think you’re a headcase if you’re too much of a squeaky wheel; they can think you’re crazy. So every few months I’d write David and I’d say, “Hey, still here. Still right here, waiting.” I’m like a prepubescent kid trying to get the girl in high school, except I haven’t gone through puberty yet but I’ll get there, in time. Anyway, eventually, his script came in. David didn’t like it. I was still right there. I said, “I’m here. I know what to do.” By that time I had read the book so many times I had it memorized and they said, “Yeah, yours. Take a shot at it.” So it was just a pleasure.


Review of the soundtrack. I've seen many people saying that this one of his best scores:
http://www.movie-wave.net/the-light-between-oceans/


----------



## aprilmayjune

I cried more the second time than the first, whatever that means [emoji24]


----------



## Selayang430

Good thing is the actors' effort are getting praises.


----------



## Selayang430

Cool review !

http://www.slantmagazine.com/film/review/the-light-between-oceans

"Still, there's something compelling, even here, in the director's ambition to stretch stories across decades, examining the ways they change people in even the least consequential of ways. And the preceding two hours of The Light Between Oceans achieve a beautifully sustained study in adult themes of emotional crisis, and the responsibilities parents take on in their roles of caring for children. The film as a whole both fits snugly into and subtly mature this quietly fascinating director's filmography."


----------



## Selayang430

On the up up up


----------



## Selayang430

Another review - go go go !


----------



## mollie12

From an interview today:


----------



## artemis09

I don't know if it's his scruff/beard and I'm just seeing things but it looks like there are some deep red marks above his chin, right below his bottom lip. Weird. He also looks a little burnt, lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

x


----------



## pearlyqueen

Saw the original tweet that accompanied this pic:




Also the tweeter said she's interviewing him today:


----------



## pearlyqueen

The new pic of Michael is from a photo call in London yesterday - lots of pics at this site: http://www.rexfeatures.com/livefeed/2016/08/30/'the_light_between_oceans'_film_photocall,_london


----------



## Selayang430

Despite some critics on scripts, actors are praised for their awesome performance


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Despite some critics on scripts, actors are praised for their awesome performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454316



Yeah, not much love from the critics who've posted so far, although the main issues seem to be the story and pacing; the performances and cinematography are getting good reviews. Still, early days - I know I'm going to love it anyway as I loved the book and the actors in it!


----------



## Selayang430

Continue with critics 

http://www.screenrelish.com/2016/08/31/light-oceans-review/

As romantic tragedies go, THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS fits the bill pretty well, if one is looking for such a thing, and is greatly benefitted by the actors and landscape.  Certainly the visual reference to Heathcliff of WUTHERING HEIGHTS is intentional, as exampled by a scowling Fassbender climbing hundreds of stairs to the lighthouse, the wind whipping his long-tailed overcoat up around him.  Swoon? Perhaps.  But it’s too hot for swooning without a really good reason right now.


----------



## Selayang430

Another one 

http://www.timeout.com/london/film/the-light-between-oceans

A bit hilarious and tease on Fassbender 


Romantic epic ‘The Light Between Oceans’ may go down as the film in which Michael Fassbender was out-acted by a toddler. Yes! Michael Fassbender, the actor’s actor, he of the brooding intensity, who sends straight men weak at the knees. It’s not that he acts badly. He gives a commanding performance as an emotionally-exhausted Australian soldier in the years after World War I. It’s just that a cheeky, chubby-faced two-year-old brazenly steals the movie from him.


----------



## Selayang430

http://m.ign.com/articles/2016/08/31/the-light-between-oceans-review

Despite her character though, Vikander’s performance is flawless, as is Fassbender and Weisz’s, and the entirety of the film makes this character hole easily dismissible. Combined with the breathtaking scenery and unique story of a topic that is often taboo, the film can be categorized as another success for Cianfrance and considered the starting point for Oscar season.

Though Vikander’s character is mildly unconvincing, The Light Between Oceans is a heartrending story of love and loss. Cianfrance captivates with characters unfolding in an uncomfortably vulnerable light where their physical responses may not be right but are oddly justifiable as it’s impossible to predict how anyone would act under such distressing circumstances.


----------



## Selayang430

http://www.screenrelish.com/2016/08/31/light-oceans-review/

The undeniable chemistry


----------



## Selayang430

HD. #Michael Fassbender#, who stars in the movie "The Light Between Oceans", attends a press conference at Claridge's in London. 2016.8.30


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Continue with critics
> 
> http://www.screenrelish.com/2016/08/31/light-oceans-review/
> 
> As romantic tragedies go, THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS fits the bill pretty well, if one is looking for such a thing, and is greatly benefitted by the actors and landscape.  Certainly the* visual reference to Heathcliff of WUTHERING HEIGHTS is intentional*, as exampled by a scowling Fassbender climbing hundreds of stairs to the lighthouse, the wind whipping his long-tailed overcoat up around him.  Swoon? Perhaps.  But it’s too hot for swooning without a really good reason right now.


THIS. I've always thought it also reading the book. 
Read many good and bad and mixed reviews and it's all right. More or less they all agree on the actors' super performances + chemistry + cinematography + music etc. I'm gonna love it anyways. I was expecting mixed reviews, it's not an easy movie, the subject is "subjective". It always is. Thanks for all these updates!


----------



## aprilmayjune

****, what happened to his chin?


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> ****, what happened to his chin?



I opened the HD pic - seems not injured - only the growing beard "spreads out in three streams "


----------



## carmencrem

http://weliveentertainment.com/welivefilm/light-oceans-drama-drama-drama/


http://redcarpetcrash.com/thelightbetweenoceans/


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> I opened the HD pic - seems not injured - only the growing beard "spreads out in three streams "



OR according to other gossip sources someone saw him buying cat food in Australia. Theories abounded! Someone had heard his driver had accidentally hit a cat. Or maybe it belonged to his secret Australian girlfriend! 

Either way, I think he fell in love with this cat, which by the size of those marks is enormous, and brought it home after shooting wrapped. He probably named it something dorky like Kangaroo or Boomerang and is training it to perch on his shoulder like the bird he really wants as a pet but can't have because the busy life of an actor, SIGH. 

But it seems that while Kangaroo was on his shoulder she swiped his chin with her claws, because cats are *******s.

"Babe," he probably whined over Skype. "Look what Roo did."

"Well, at least that beard will almost hide it," Alicia likely consoled him. "Just wear a blue shirt. It'll draw attention to your eyes and away from your chin."

Which obviously he did. [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

http://geektyrant.com/news/review-the-light-between-oceans-is-a-flat-out-masterpiece

http://freshfiction.tv/movie-review-the-light-between-oceans-will-make-you-shed-an-ocean-of-tears/

http://www.morningticker.com/2016/0...-the-substance-to-make-it-an-oscar-contender/

http://m.yourdailydish.com/review-l...itter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Twitter_


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> OR according to other gossip sources someone saw him buying cat food in Australia. Theories abounded! Someone had heard his driver had accidentally hit a cat. Or maybe it belonged to his secret Australian girlfriend!
> 
> Either way, I think he fell in love with this cat, which by the size of those marks is enormous, and brought it home after shooting wrapped. He probably named it something dorky like Kangaroo or Boomerang and is training it to perch on his shoulder like the bird he really wants as a pet but can't have because the busy life of an actor, SIGH.
> 
> But it seems that while Kangaroo was on his shoulder she swiped his chin with her claws, because cats are *******s.
> 
> "Babe," he probably whined over Skype. "Look what Roo did."
> 
> "Well, at least that beard will almost hide it," Alicia likely consoled him. "Just wear a blue shirt. It'll draw attention to your eyes and away from your chin."
> 
> Which obviously he did. [emoji6]


See how these gossip blogs get it so mixed up...I thought he'd spent the night with a kangaroo who played boomerang, the mark was beard burn and Alicia had actually said " you should've got a cat that wears blue shorts".  Oh well...


----------



## gingerglory

Here are HQs. Just the crazy growing beard and his usual lazy "doesn't bother to shave or trim it while I'm on break" attitude, no scar whatsoever.


----------



## FassbenderLover

These are brutal smh. Makes me wonder about all those tweets/reviews from earlier

*Chris Jones*‏@*CBJmovies*  15h15 hours ago
#*TheLightBetweenOceans* was eh

*Giantsfan*‏@*GiantsfanA1*  15h15 hours ago 
#*TheLightBetweenOceans* only notable #*LaborDay* release in USA is certified at 0% in R.T confirming D.O.A . WellDone Hollywood!

*Miz Val*‏@*vrb1955*  4h4 hours ago
.Speaking of flops Alicia Vikander in "The Light Between Oceans". Your Academy Award winner ain't looking so good #*sappysoap*

*Val*‏@*vrb1955*  4h4 hours ago
@*Anotherfilmnerd* Doesn't Fassbender know the kiss of death these days in film is starring with someone you sleep with? #*Sappysoap*
‏@*grantman2011*  3h3 hours ago
'LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS' is not really an awards player. Possible nomination for Desplat's score and possibly a nomination for Fassbender IMO.








7:11 PM - 30 Aug 2016


----------



## aprilmayjune

gingerglory said:


> Here are HQs. Just the crazy growing beard and his usual lazy "doesn't bother to shave or trim it while I'm on break" attitude, no scar whatsoever.
> View attachment 3454502
> 
> View attachment 3454503


I guess it _could _be the simplest explanation (and the one that comes with evidence) but my version _feels _right


----------



## carmencrem

Entertainment Weekly 
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/08/3...w?xid=entertainment-weekly_socialflow_twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

TLBO reviews so far are definitely a mixed bag, but we suspected that would be the case as this genre doesn't seem overly popular and the book's storyline and premise are clearly not working for some reviewers. However the performances are receiving praise and more solid reviews are emerging. I don't think these have been posted here yet:

http://www.timeout.com/london/film/the-light-between-oceans

http://screencrush.com/the-light-between-oceans-review/

And this reviewer not only loved the film but had this to say about Michael and Alicia - she interviewed them for EW last month:




http://www.laineygossip.com/The-Lig...-Michael-Fassbender-and-Alicia-Vikander/44792


----------



## carmencrem

THE GUARDIAN:
4/5 stars
https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...CMP=twt_a-film_b-gdnfilm#link_time=1472664481

The Light Between Oceans isn’t subtle – that swoony title should tip you off – and it’s a fair way from the realist grit of the less obviously commercial pictures Cianfrance has made previously. There’s more corn in the recipe here, a bit more ham and cheese. But he carries it off with forthright defiance and with strong, heartfelt, ingenuous performances from Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender. The end result is no guilty pleasure, more like a massively innocent helping of low-cal pain: the movie equivalent of Noël Coward’s “potent cheap music”, perhaps. [...]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> THE GUARDIAN:
> 4/5 stars
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...CMP=twt_a-film_b-gdnfilm#link_time=1472664481
> 
> The Light Between Oceans isn’t subtle – that swoony title should tip you off – and it’s a fair way from the realist grit of the less obviously commercial pictures Cianfrance has made previously. There’s more corn in the recipe here, a bit more ham and cheese. But he carries it off with forthright defiance and with strong, heartfelt, ingenuous performances from Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender. The end result is no guilty pleasure, more like a massively innocent helping of low-cal pain: the movie equivalent of Noël Coward’s “potent cheap music”, perhaps. [...]



Yay! The Guardian is a heavyweight [emoji2]

Also just came across this review - much love here for TLBO [emoji7][emoji7]

https://thecurvyfilmcritic.com/2016/08/30/the-light-between-oceans/

"Fassbender is a chameleon when it comes to inhabiting characters, which is the thing great actors are made of.  His vulnerability is admirable, yet sad and pathetic all at once.  I adore him.

"The Light Between Oceans is a beautiful love story of relationships and what one does when faced with a choice to do the right thing…or not"


----------



## baewatch

Omg he looked so good yessterday!! Hawt


----------



## carmencrem

http://whysoblu.com/light-oceans-shines-loss-movie-review/ 

3,5/5 stars 


While not without its issues and manipulative elements, it is the cinematic eye of Cianfrance and his strong cast that makes _The Light Between Oceans _a film for those in need of a romantic drama that doesn’t have Nicholas Sparks’ name attached. There’s plenty of good qualities to take in and flawed humans to judge, as you watch a complicated story playout. Add to that an overall theme of love and understanding and there is enough here to appreciate.


----------



## Morgane

I've read most of the reviews and yes,the performances are being unanimously praised,even by those who are more critical towards the final product. There are not bad reviews on MC. The mixed ones have complaints about the lack of opportunities to completely understand their actions (above all in her case),and the second half that doesn't live up to the first half,with some plot points feel predictable or simply implausible. But there's much to like about it. As I've already said (and some reviewers are confirming it),some things come across better on paper.  I've read various opinions from the first test screenings and even those who liked the final cut and loved the first half have some complaints about the epilogue and the last 30 minutes which are too rushed. After reading other reviews,it's clear that Cianfrance has misjudged something in the editing process. He filmed 209  hours of material,so I guess it's was not an easy task.

http://www.thewrap.com/the-light-between-oceans-review/


They’re happy with the arrangement, until Tom discovers that Hannah (Rachel Weisz), a woman in town, is distraught over her husband and baby girl who were lost at sea; she married a German, and when he was attacked one night by local bullies, he managed to get himself and the child into a boat to escape. For Tom, there are no easy answers; keeping quiet means feeding Hannah’s desperation, and all for a lie, but speaking up means exposing Isabel to prosecution and depriving her of the toddler (by this point, four year or so have passed) she has raised and adored.

And then the movie collapses, unwilling to see through any of its darker themes or consequences. *Until that point, “The Light Between Oceans” is a gorgeous and sad tale, brought to life by three extraordinary performers — with a little help from Australian legends Bryan Brown and Jack Thompson — and always offering something beautiful to behold. The cinematography by Adam Arkapaw (whose credits include Fassbender’s recent “Macbeth” and upcoming “Assassin’s Creed”) captures the exhilaration and the danger of the sea – and, for that matter, of the romance — in a way that David Lean would appreciate, and the art direction and costumes capture the era accurately without embalming the past.

Fassbender provides quiet strength and internal agony, but the film really belongs to his female co-stars: Weisz finds grace notes in a role that’s mostly defined by grief, while Vikander adds another fascinating role to her repertoire, bolstering this woman’s heart and soul to such a powerful extent that we can’t help relating to her even when she becomes, for all intents and purposes, a kidnapper.*

If only Cianfrance had fully committed to the difficult questions “The Light Between Oceans” asks but decides not to answer, this might have been packed a real punch.


----------



## Morgane

Variety:
*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander star in a somber period romantic weeper that's daring enough to go to dark places.*
 "The word “dark,” when applied to filmmaking, has become a rather neutral description, because it can mean so many different things. (“Beasts of No Nation” is dark, and so are Todd Solondz movies, as are “Chinatown” and “Deadpool.”) But Derek Cianfrance, the writer-director of “Blue Valentine,” “The Place Beyond the Pines,” and the somber new period romantic weeper “The Light Between Oceans,” is a filmmaker who reaches back to a primordial definition of darkness. His films are dark because they hit a nerve of pain — in his characters, and in the audience, too. In “Blue Valentine,” Cianfrance cut back and forth between a love affair in its giddy early days (when we could already see how troubled the Ryan Gosling character was, though he was also charming and tender) and what emerged out of it, after the couple played by Gosling and Michele Williams were married with children and his drunken irresponsibility and violence had begun to ruin their lives. The film wasn’t just a romance, it was a descent.

In “The Light Between Oceans,” adapted from a 2012 novel by M.L. Stedman, Cianfrance tells a very different kind of story — stately and nicely dressed, sightly removed in time, rooted in a quieter rapture. Yet here as well, the bond of love leads to something inexorable in its darkness. At this point, it might seem an overstatement to compare Cianfrance to, say, Ingmar Bergman (he hasn’t achieved anything like that status), but it’s no exaggeration to say that the two are kindred spirits. “The Light Between Oceans” has a great deal of beautiful seacoast imagery (it was shot by Adam Arkapaw), but if you take away the calendar art, it’s totally a Bergmanesque soap opera. Cianfrance, like Bergman, is a filmmaker who likes to tear off the band-aid — slowly at first, then with a decisive rip.


The hero, Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender), is in deep pain before the film even begins. It’s 1918, and he’s an Australian veteran of WWI who served heroically in combat, but the cataclysm of seeing everyone around him die — and the guilt of having survived — has turned him into a buttoned-up shell of a man. Fassbender is an actor who does excellent repressed agony. Even when he’s just sitting still, steely and impassive, there’s a woundedness to his handsomeness; he communicates a sense of inner scars. In the opening scene, he applies to become a lighthouse keeper on the remote, picturesque island of Janus (pronounced “_Jane_-us”). It’s a job that he lands without fuss, because no one else wants to do it. The place is so gorgeously barren that the last fellow to occupy the position wound up in an insane asylum (a case of cabin fever), but it’s exactly that punishing isolation that Tom is seeking. What he really wants is to retire from the human race."

"Cianfrance is one of the least showy of romantic filmmakers. He looks past the trappings to explore what the bonds of love are really about. In the case of Tom and Isabel, he presents a matched pair of earnest, innocent souls who want and need each other. What could go wrong? Let’s just say that they run into trouble while trying to have a child, which leaves Isabel in a state of rapt despair. One of Cianfrance’s themes — it was deeply embedded in “Blue Valentine” — is his unusually complex reverence for the sacredness of the relationship between mothers and children. It doesn’t take long for Isabel to transition from radiant to ravaged, and Vikander acts out the primitive strength behind that fall. Her desire to have a child is total, consuming."

"“The Light Between Oceans” becomes a kind of parental love triangle. There are Tom and Isabel, and there is the “other” woman: Hannah (Rachel Weisz), who is Lucy’s biological mother. It is an agonizing situation, and the strength of the drama is that Cianfrance, as a filmmaker, is right at home with agony. He doesn’t exploit it; he asks those of us in the audience to feel our way through the muck of it. That said, there’s no denying that the movie, while lavishly shot and acted with impeccable gravity, has the operatic manipulativeness of a deeply solemn chick flick posing as art. Its most traumatizing moment arrives when Lucy, now a toddler, cries out about wanting her “real” mommy (by which she means Isabel, her adoptive mommy). Yet the story would have summoned more power if it had simply honored Lucy’s wish. “The Light Between Oceans” winds up taking one too many self-serious twists and turns. The film earns its darkness, but it might have been even more affecting if it didn’t shrink from the light.


----------



## Morgane

Great Indiewire review :
http://www.indiewire.com/2016/08/the-light-between-oceans-review-vikander-fassbender-1201721589/
*The Light Between Oceans’ Review: Alicia Vikander Shines Bright In A Rocky Period Romance*

Several miles off the coast of Tasmania, across a stretch of water so cold and jagged that it makes the river Styx seem like a kiddie pool, a tight-lipped World War I vet lives on a tiny island by his lonesome. Unlike most of the lighthouse keepers who come to the impossibly remote shores of Janus Rock, Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender) shows up solo — all the better for someone who wants to “Get away from things for a while.” Eventually, Tom is joined by Isabel (Alicia Vikander), the bright-eyed local beauty who agrees to be his wife. The idyllic solitude they share together might last forever if not for the series of devastating miscarriages that sink them like a squall, but the sea is full of hope for those who keep a desperate eye on the shore.

As a Decemberists song, “The Light Between Oceans” could have been a masterpiece. As a middlebrow period melodrama in the vein of “The Painted Veil, “Lust, Caution,” and other swooning romances scored by the great Alexandre Desplat, the film — much like the twinkling musical tempest the French composer wrote for it — is lush and lacking in equal measure.


Based on M.L. Stedman’s 2012 novel of the same name and dutifully adapted to the screen by “Blue Valentine” director Derek Cianfrance, “The Light Between Oceans” finds the stiflingly male auteur ditching the bruised heart bravado of his previous films, tempering the go-for-broke intensity he brought to “The Place Beyond the Pines” with a more classical sense of composition. Don’t worry, he still serves up an endless buffet of unhinged emotions and extreme close-ups (every one of Vikander’s individual tears has enough screen time to earn its own SAG card), but working from someone else’s material seems to have reined him in a bit.


In the past, Cianfrance burdened his characters with pounds of affect and sent them shuffling into the sea. Here, locked into a story that is almost constantly on the verge of overplaying its hand, he manages to sublimate his maximalist flair into the film’s otherworldly environments, allowing Tom and Isabel to react naturally to become the hapless victims of the plot they set into motion.

And what a plot it is. A lucid and involving tear-jerker that only tumbles into excess during its woefully misguided final minutes, “The Light Between Oceans” may lack the poetry required to push it over the top, but it swells with tremendous heartache all the same. It’s a classic moral dilemma, a sign from God in the form of a felony: Just when Tom and Isabel have lost all hope of having a child, a helpless baby girl floats towards Janus in a dinghy. She’s alone save for the fresh corpse — presumably her father — who lies in the boat beside her, and a small rattle in the shape of an owl (a keepsake that inevitably becomes a clue).

Tom insists that they report their discovery to the mainland, but Isabel — tears in her eyes — begs her husband to let them raise the cooing bundle of blonde on the island. They know that, somewhere on the continent, a mother has lost her daughter. They know that their happiness might come at the expense of an innocent woman’s, and perhaps also that of her family. They call the girl Lucy.

The years pass, the infant grows into an absurdly cute four-year-old (Florence Clery), and the guilt gnaws at Tom’s heart. Like the Roman god for whom his adopted home has been named, Tom finds himself staring in two separate directions (though always with the same clenched face), one eye on the sins of his past and another on the hopes of his future. His job is to help guide ships as they pass from one ocean to another, and this deeply tortured man is stuck in the middle, a crossing guard for the happiness that he never gets to have for himself. It’s only a matter of time before he causes a collision.

READ MORE: Why Derek Cianfrance Sees “The Light Between Oceans” As A Companion Piece To “Blue Valentine”

Fassbender could deliver the requisite intensity with both eyes closed, and it’s a joy to watch him thaw during the relatively warm second act, but Tom only sinks into himself as the story around him grows frenzied. Adam Arkapaw’s raw and resplendent cinematography expresses the impassive character’s inner turmoil more vividly than Fassbender is allowed to, and the film’s Plutonian sunsets soon become more evocative (and interesting) than the characters upon whom they cast their periwinkle light. It’s telling that Cianfrance withholds a full view of Janus until halfway through the movie at the moment of Tom’s greatest emotional isolation — every man is an island, and some find that living _by _themselves is easier than living _with _themselves.

Isabel, by contrast, is a raw nerve, a Thomas Hardy heroine married to a John Steinbeck  hero. Vikander quivers with the best of them, her deep brown eyes making it easy to empathize with the desperation that underscores her defining act of selfishness. And Rachel Weisz, who enters the fray halfway through as Lucy’s birth mother, continues her string of exquisitely restrained supporting roles. But Cianfrance, an unsparing Artist (with a capital “A”) who has made a name for himself by flushing the truth out of his actors like a cold sweat, shows an uncharacteristic willingness to let this cast off the hook. The film’s climactic scenes arrive in a flurry of life-changing reversals and last-minute declarations, but each of them cheats viewers out of the payoffs that have been promised us by the movie’s impossible twists of fate. A tacked-on coda only serves to underline the missed opportunities of a movie in which the most dramatic moments are all dissolved into the scenery.

Cianfrance has described his latest film as “A John Cassavetes movie in a David Lean landscape,” but — contrary to what the director’s previous work might lead you to expect — “The Light Between Oceans” leans too far towards the latter. But this is a widescreen ode to the beauty of absolution, told with such constant sincerity that you can’t help but want to forgive its flaws. “You’re still a mother or father even if you no longer have a child,” Isabel declares in the first act, oblivious to the fact that those words will come back to haunt her in the third. But Cianfrance never forgets that they could be a comfort as well, if only a cold one.


----------



## Morgane

Slant magazine review:
http://www.slantmagazine.com/film/review/the-light-between-oceans

Cianfrance is attracted to stories about the moral weight that generations transfer between each other. The power of 2012's _The Place Beyond the Pines_ derives less from any particular one of the film's procedural plot strands and more from an accumulation of dramatic incidents and their repercussions across a sprawling timeline. It helps, too, that this burgeoning American auteur of no distinct aesthetic or formal discipline has proven to be remarkably attuned to the emotional grain of his actors: Michelle Williams gave arguably her greatest screen performance in _Blue Valentine_, and opposite her Ryan Gosling gave one of his least obviously affected and method-y ones. The director's modest talents also happen to be fairly uncommon ones among today's crop of big-name-attracting indie filmmakers, which would put Cianfrance perhaps only in contention with the great Kenneth Lonnergan when it came to picking the most appropriate director to take on M.L. Stedman's slow-burn debut novel, _The Light Between Oceans_.

Cianfrance's film begins in 1918, with returning WWI vet Tom (Michael Fassbender) settling into a satisfying solitude as a lighthouse keeper. The inhabitants of a nearby Western Australian coastal town are so appreciative of Tom's diligence and commitment to his post that they periodically invite him to social functions, and it's at one of these events where Tom meets Isabel (Alicia Vikander), his soon-to-be wife. The pair share a handful of tender, beautifully wrought and observed moments together before a marriage is agreed on; they discuss various traumas from their pasts (she lost two brothers in the war, he had an abusive father), their ambitions for the future, and the logistics of spending life together on a tiny, secluded island.

A Malickian montage speeds us through the early days (and months) of the couple's marital bliss—and at one point, Cianfrance even recycles a classical music cue from _The Tree of Life_, using it to also score the scene of a baptism. The sequence includes the conceiving of and preparation for Tom and Isabel's first child, and concludes, decisively, with a miscarriage—and despite the vague whiff of plagiarizing, it works for the same reason that Malick's films often do: It isolates not only the more obviously impactful moments in the couple's life, but also various small, more casually affecting ones.

Derek Cianfrance's film is a beautifully sustained study in adult themes of emotional crisis.

Cianfrance's more precise narrative form, as well as his facility with interpersonal drama, finds its most engaging expression in _The Light Between Oceans_'s midsection, as a separate thread involving the mother, Hannah (Rachel Weisz), of a lost child is introduced. Here the film is purely in Cianfrance's wheelhouse, spinning potent and complex drama from escalating moral consequence, and in a way that always seems to come from a place of empathy for everyone's consciences and vices.

Of the three principal actors, Vikander is the clear standout; her Isabel wrestles with harrowing implications surrounding her love for both child and husband, reconciling her own desires and painful losses with those of other people around her. In a role that could've easily skewed maudlin or shrill, Vikander connects us to the nuances of Isabel's emotional experience, sparking that rare combination of a performance that's both showy in its fervent emotional registers and honestly portrayed down to the smallest of details. Fassbender and Weisz ably fill complex roles in their own right, but the film pivots on the decisions Isabel has to make (when to lie and when not to, when to sacrifice), and Vikander anchors that logic.

The film only falters, and just slightly at that, during a brief epilogue set some 30 years in the future, which serves less as the specific extension of theme that Cianfrance was able to achieve through virtually the same tactic in _The Place Beyond the Pines_, and instead feels like a dutiful and fairly dull effort to wrap up the film's narrative. It's the one time that Cianfrance not only replicates tropes of the standard prestige picture, but that his approach actually feels perfunctory for too closely following that blueprint.

Still, there's something compelling, even here, in the director's ambition to stretch stories across decades, examining the ways they change people in even the least consequential of ways. And the preceding two hours of _The Light Between Oceans_ achieve a beautifully sustained study in adult themes of emotional crisis, and the responsibilities parents take on in their roles of caring for children. The film as a whole both fits snugly into and subtly mature this quietly fascinating director's filmography.


----------



## Morgane

The Village Voice
http://www.villagevoice.com/film/po...ns-relentlessly-works-your-tear-ducts-9042323

*Tension and release is the driving principle of a tearjerker,*where every good fortune is countered by something worse. And as dismissive as critics often are of the genre, it's actually quite difficult for a director to make people cry en masse and genuinely feel things. Derek Cianfrance's foreboding melodrama _The Light Between Oceans_ follows a quiet lighthouse keeper whose family crest seems emblazoned with misery after the end of the First World War, until he meets a woman who will marry and join him on his own private island. Then, of course, the results of this isolationism are also catastrophically sad. But for all the tragedy descending upon the characters of this film, it's difficult to muster adequate tears — not because the acting is lackluster (it's incredible, actually), but because the onslaught of melancholia is so relentless that it's nearly impossible to refill the reserves.


Cianfrance may be the best actors' director working today. His heartbreaking relationship drama _Blue Valentine_ (2010) is unrivaled in its realism,complexity, and compassion, achieved through intense development with his two leads, Ryan Gosling and Michelle Williams — they lived in a house together for months to create their characters and dialogue. In this film, the trifecta of Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander, and Rachel Weisz could themselves sweep the acting categories at the Oscars.
Fassbender is Tom Sherbourne, a quiet man who saw so much death in the war that he's convinced he can never be allowed in the same room with happiness. He does surrender to joy, however, in the form of a young woman, Isabel Graysmark (Vikander). The two become married and retreat to the lighthouse on Janus Island, where Tom is the keeper. They frolic in the breeze-blown grasses until they must stake not one but two grave sites for babies who didn't make it to term. Isabel's grief resonates as she heaves, sobs, and gasps while sitting at her piano, realizing her body's betrayal; we watch her confused emotions as stray, unsure smiles ripple over her face for a full minute in this scene. The couple's loss is compounded by their circumstances — with so many dead after the war, they feel it's imperative that they procreate — and their remoteness. So when a baby washes ashore in a rowboat, the event seems almost a blessing, but the baby's accompanied by a dead body, and Tom knows an albatross when he sees one.

The context and substance of this story are heart-wrenching, but Cianfrance sometimes relies too heavily on our "mirror" neurons — watching people cry continually for two hours becomes more numbing (or grating) than moving. And the characters become frustrating, despite the performances. Playing into this is the economical film language Cianfrance employs to swiftly carry the story along (it's based on a novel, so there's much ground to cover). He uses pre-lapping dialogue, an artful montage technique in which words spoken in a new scene are heard before the film has cut from the preceding one.

This allows Cianfrance to convey his characters' thoughts while making room for more quick, soundless moments to add texture to the story. For the first two acts of _The Light Between Oceans_, the technique is seamless and mastered (his longtime editors Jim Helton and Ron Patane deserve much credit for their work). But toward the end, I found myself begging for a break, for just one lengthy scene where no women had wet eyes.

As with any brazenly romantic and tearful film, there are clichés: Women are carried and prostrate more often than they are walking, and men are always hugging their pregnant women from behind while the female is washing dishes or cooking. But the sense of authenticity that marks _The Light Between Oceans_ at its best has everything to do with the acting — and if all Cianfrance ever gives us is that, it's worth the price of his lagging third act.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Review from Hollywood Reporter http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/light-between-oceans-review-michael-921836 There's definitely some shade in this review

*'The Light Between Oceans': Film Review
Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander and Rachel Weisz star in Derek Cianfrance's period melodrama about a childless couple that finds a newborn washed ashore. 
The cathartic pleasures of a good old-fashioned weepie are promised and then never delivered in Derek Cianfrance's handsome but curiously lifeless The Light Between Oceans.
That's not to say copious tears aren't shed onscreen. Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander do lots of moist emoting — she with chin aquiver, he through stoically clenched jaw — as a couple who find a baby off the coast of Western Australia after World War I, raise her as their own and later are forced to return her to her biological mother (Rachel Weisz). Yes, there are worse ways to spend a few hours than watching two of our prettiest performers swoon in each other’s arms. But the film, poised awkwardly between costume-drama prestige and all-out schmaltz, is so busy sweeping us up in a swirl of music, scenery and beautiful, suffering faces that it forgets to do the actual work of earning our emotions.
Some of the best melodramas — from irresistible tearjerkers like Stella Dallas, The Way We Were and Terms of Endearment to modern masterpieces like Million Dollar Baby and Brokeback Mountain — revolve around characters so rich and relatable that we feel no shame in sniffling, or sobbing, along at their hardships. Others are spiked with humor (All About My Mother) or laced with irony (Douglas Sirk’s Imitation of Life). Many — all of the above, in fact — are rooted in reality, telling tales of economic struggle, single motherhood, racism, homophobia or disease. These are movies that make masochists of us, filling us with the ache of loss, regret or sacrifice until it hurts so good we want to watch all over again.  
Even judged by less exacting standards, The Light Between Oceans is an underwhelming experience. With a tone that's somber bordering on portentous, it turns on three thinly drawn central figures whose fable-like story is driven by the kind of coincidences and contrivances that, aside from being easier to buy on the page than onscreen, make their sorrow feel arbitrary and weightless. Great melodramas can accommodate preposterous plots; Sirk’s Magnificent Obsession is a prime example. But Cianfrance, while a skilled visual craftsman, is not the sublime stylist Sirk was, nor does he have that filmmaker's willingness to lean into the excesses of his material. Based on the 2012 novel by M.L. Stedman, The Light Between Oceans is a fundamentally silly piece of work — think Nicholas Sparks in period drag — trying to pass as self-respecting. One wonders why the indie-bred Cianfrance (Blue Valentine, The Place Beyond the Pines) pursued something so square as his first major studio project — or, rather, why he leaned so far into the squareness.              

Fassbender plays Tom, a war-scarred veteran who, in the film's opening scene, accepts a gig as lighthouse keeper on the uninhabited Janus Rock. He's looking forward to the solitude after the horror and chaos of the trenches, he says in his job interview. While visiting a nearby town shortly after, Tom meets Isabel (Vikander), a fetching young woman who makes eyes at him across a lunch table and pierces his reserve with stories of her own grief (she lost two brothers in the war).
The subsequent courtship yields some eye-rolly exchanges, as when Isabel asks Tom what he wishes for in the future and he responds, simply, "Life." The epistolary phase of their romance is equally dewy, with the two exchanging letters heard via voiceover: "You have a light inside you," Tom writes to his beloved. John Keats he's not, but Isabel adores him. They marry and she moves into his isolated seaside cottage, which is as quaint and inviting as something out of a Better Homes and Gardens spread. Cue montage of sun-dappled embraces, wind-tousled hair and sweet nothings whispered, set to Alexandre Desplat's unremarkably lovely score. It's all enough to make Terrence Malick blush.
The couple tries to have a child, but Isabel miscarries twice. Tom's panicked cries ("Tell me what to do!") as his wife clutches her belly in pain for the second time — a nightmare repeating itself — make for a moment of authentic rawness in a film of sentiments that often seem more mimed than deeply felt.
But quicker than you can say "deus ex machina," a dinghy drifts toward the beach with a dead man and a howling newborn inside it. While Tom buries the body, Isabel tends to the baby, her attachment immediate and visceral. Lifted out of her grief by what she sees as an answer to their prayers, Isabel talks a more circumspect Tom out of reporting the child to the authorities. Before long, both of them are gaga over little "Lucy," and agree to pass her off as their own.
A few years later, during a trip to Isabel's hometown, Tom and Isabel meet Hannah (Weisz, fine but underused), a haunted-looking woman whose husband and daughter went missing at sea around the very time Lucy washed ashore. You guessed it (even if Hannah doesn't): Lucy is actually Hannah's long-lost child, and the corpse in the dinghy was that of her German husband (played by Leon Ford in flashbacks).
Isabel is racked with guilt, but her love for Lucy (now played by Florence Clery) is more powerful than any misgivings. "I'm her mother," she hisses at Tom when he pleads with her to give the girl up. Vikander is impressive — like Marion Cotillard, she's able to access red-hot emotions without a hint of actorly strain — but she's not given many notes to play beyond teary defiance. Fassbender, too, is fine, though his work here confirms that he's more compelling in dysfunctional roles — the sexy interloper in Fish Tank; Carl Jung, consumed with passion for his patient in A Dangerous Method; a sadistic slave-owner in 12 Years a Slave; Steve Jobs — than in a regular-guy register.
Despite the stars' considerable chemistry, and their best crying faces, Tom and Isabel come across more as literary constructs than flesh-and-blood individuals. Part of the problem is that Cianfrance glosses over the everyday nuts and bolts of their life together, both before and after Lucy's arrival, instead padding the 132-minute running time with those semi-lyrical perfume-commercial-like interludes. After delivering a powerful dissection of a marriage gone wrong in Blue Valentine, Cianfrance paints in broad brushstrokes here, failing to bring many shades or much texture to the central relationship. The result is that the excruciating choices Tom and Isabel make later in the story — concerning Lucy, but also one another — don't resonate the way they should.
Aside from the expected over-indulgence in close-ups, Cianfrance and DP Adam Arkapaw (Macbeth) keep things fluid, sober and relatively restrained — which doesn’t necessarily mean The Light Between Oceans is very interesting to look at. Shot in New Zealand and Tasmania, it boasts ravishing shots of breaking waves, mercurial skies and reeds tilting in the wind. But as with everything else in the film, it’s all artfully presented surface, scrubbed clean and coated with polish; there’s little sense of roughness or wildness beneath the beauty.
None of this is likely to matter to some viewers, who will find the trappings — gorgeous actors, breathtaking landscapes and heartstring-tickling music — enough to make them misty-eyed. The rest of us will save our tears for another movie.*


----------



## aprilmayjune

Since the pacing has come up repeatedly, I have to say I disagree. I think it was a deliberate and brilliant directorial choice on Cianfrance's part to have time feel dilated on Janus when it's just Tom and Isabel. The world narrows to just the two of them and their perception of time--and ours, through the film itself--stretches as a result. On land, back in the town, they're forced back into the "real world" where things move far more quickly--so quickly they spiral out of control, until the final half hour only allows a few minutes between emotional gut-punches. I haven't sat down and cut each act into minutes but I wouldn't be surprised if the Janus parts feel much longer than they are.

My overall takeaway is that this is a movie about gray areas. Morality, the definition of family, love--so the fact that time itself was subject to that same ambiguity was one of my favorite parts of the film.

imo anyway


----------



## mollie12

I'm a little disappointed because I thought there were some obvious problems in the novel to avoid and some obvious strong ideas/themes to dig into further and it looks like Cianfrance didn't do either of those things during the adaptation process.  But that takes some critical reading skills and the ability to execute them onscreen. I'm still looking forward to the performances.

Does anyone know when the press photocall and red carpet premieres are tomorrow?


----------



## Morgane

There's not any shade in THR review. He's simply underwhelmed by the story and I doubt he would have liked it with a different director.


> *Even judged by less exacting standards, The Light Between Oceans is an underwhelming experience. With a tone that's somber bordering on portentous, it turns on three thinly drawn central figures whose fable-like story is driven by the kind of coincidences and contrivances that, aside from being easier to buy on the page than onscreen, make their sorrow feel arbitrary and weightless. Great melodramas can accommodate preposterous plots*


This is some kind of criticism that was actually predictable. And judging by the reviews,others evidently disagree that Fassbender is more compelling in dysfunctional roles. Anyway,that Vikander-Cotillard comparison is hilarious,for some reasons.. 



carmencrem said:


> THE GUARDIAN:
> 4/5 stars
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...CMP=twt_a-film_b-gdnfilm#link_time=1472664481


Yes,Bradshaw liked it:

Prepare for a massive bull market in Kleenex shares. There are oceans of tears in this surging and swirling emotional melodrama from writer-director Derek Cianfrance, adapted from the 2012 bestseller by Australian author ML Stedman.

Unashamedly and even ruthlessly sentimental, this film tugs away at your heartstrings like it’s ringing in the new year. A new Richter scale may have to be devised to measure the mass audience lip-trembling. Never mind “weepie” – it’s a sobbie, a blubberie and (for certain tight-lipped male critics in the audience) a secret-snifflie.

Cianfrance had his breakthrough with a movie called Blue Valentine. But there could hardly be a valentine bluer than this. There’s something extravagant and frankly preposterous about its sadness and its tale of romantic sacrifice: a crazy mix of Nicholas Sparks’s Message in a Bottle and Shakespeare’s The Winter’s Tale. *The Light Between Oceans isn’t subtle – that swoony title should tip you off – and it’s a fair way from the realist grit of the less obviously commercial pictures Cianfrance has made previously. There’s more corn in the recipe here, a bit more ham and cheese. But he carries it off with forthright defiance and with strong, heartfelt, ingenuous performances from Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender. The end result is no guilty pleasure, more like a massively innocent helping of low-cal pain: the movie equivalent of Noël Coward’s “potent cheap music”, perhaps.*

Fassbender plays Tom Sherbourne, a young Australian ex-serviceman in 1919 who is psychologically scarred by his experiences of war. Yearning for quiet and solitude, he takes a job as a lighthouse keeper on the beautiful, remote island of Janus Rock, named after the twin-faced god whose duality is to be so metaphorically important. Before heading off, he is welcomed by the local community on the nearby mainland, particularly a beautiful young woman, Isabel Graysmark (Vikander) who is herself emotionally wounded by the loss of her brothers in the war. They marry and he takes Isabel to what amounts to his private island kingdom.

At first they are blissfully happy, with Isabel tenderly trimming Tom’s soldierly moustache. But their efforts to have children end in miscarriage and disaster, the solitude amplifies their depression unbearably, and Isabel seems on the verge of a complete catatonic breakdown. Then they are saved – or damned – by what seems like a miracle: a rowing-boat washes up with a dead man aboard and a tiny, crying baby.
Tom sees how looking after the baby has cured Isabel and suppresses his qualms to cover up this maritime disaster, bury the man’s body and pass off the baby as their own. It is a crime that lies buried in the shallow grave of their dual conscience, rising to the surface when Tom and Isabel come to the mainland for their baby’s christening and they make a Hardyesque discovery in the churchyard: the baby is real, with a grieving mother (Rachel Weisz) whose own story of loss plays out in contradistinction to their own troubled gain.

It is a Solomonic agony of choice: between rival mothers and then between loyalty to spouse or child. In many ways, the film’s most purely touching moments are those before the deafening cymbal-clash of tragedy – when Tom and Isabel’s relatively normal life together is beginning to sour and the dull disappointments of normality are beginning to take hold; when the couple are beginning to wonder how and if they can make their way through this. At the very beginning in fact, The Light Between Oceans could be the scene for some tale of the supernatural, or perhaps some kind of domestic psychological thriller, a variation on Patrick Hamilton.

I’m not being entirely facetious when I say the opening act’s anxieties are the Jekyll to the Hyde of Rosemary’s Baby. Then we hit those big crashing notes; Alexandre Desplat’s score is clearly looking for something like Elgar, and Adam Arkapaw’s cinematography often favours the woozy glow of light sources directly into camera, but cleanses the palate between scenes with giant, crisply detailed romantic sea- and cloudscapes.

You will need a bit of a sweet tooth for some of the flavour in The Light Between Oceans, but there is tremendous confidence and it is hugely watchabe*. It will put you in a wobbly sort of trance.
*


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://whysoblu.com/light-oceans-shines-loss-movie-review/
> 
> 3,5/5 stars
> 
> 
> While not without its issues and manipulative elements, it is the cinematic eye of Cianfrance and his strong cast that makes _The Light Between Oceans _a film for those in need of a romantic drama that doesn’t have Nicholas Sparks’ name attached. There’s plenty of good qualities to take in and flawed humans to judge, as you watch a complicated story playout. Add to that an overall theme of love and understanding and there is enough here to appreciate.



Reading quite number of critics. The general trend is actors' performance are greatly recognized especially some pointed out that they actors still shine given limited scripts. 
The compare of Vikander to Marion Cotillard - a positive note.


----------



## carmencrem

It seems European critics liked the movie more than others.. The Telegraph gave it 4/5 stars: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...ceans-michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander/

Btw I read in Venice some people loved it and clapped hands, some others didn't like it and were  disappointed cause they were expecting something "stronger" by Cianfrance (this movie had an "unexpected tone" for some people) but they all loved the pair Fassbender + Vikander, they called them "brilliant couple to see" and loved their performances and also Weisz's one.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...ceans-michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander/


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.mungleshow.com/lightbetweenoceans.htm


----------



## carmencrem

*Review*: Powerhouse acting performances and an emotional script make *THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS* one of the first all around Oscar contenders of the year. 

http://www.mungleshow.com/lightbetweenoceans.htm

And as Michael said.. "If you live by the sword, you die by the sword"

Some loved it, some didn't. It's normal. It was predictable, it's not an easy movie.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I'm a little disappointed because I thought there were some obvious problems in the novel to avoid and some obvious strong ideas/themes to dig into further and it looks like Cianfrance didn't do either of those things during the adaptation process.  But that takes some critical reading skills and the ability to execute them onscreen. *I'm still looking forward to the performances.*
> 
> Does anyone know when the press photocall and red carpet premieres are tomorrow?


Definitely. Actually,judging by the mixed reviews,it looks like who is more receptive on its emotional growth is inclined to overlook some script's flaws and problems that (I think) come from the novel. Anyway,I've not read the book but I think that some circumstances can be easily treated with more nuance on paper.  Press photocalls are usually in the morning. 7 p.m.,the premiere.
,


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> I'm a little disappointed because I thought there were some obvious problems in the novel to avoid and some obvious strong ideas/themes to dig into further and it looks like Cianfrance didn't do either of those things during the adaptation process.  But that takes some critical reading skills and the ability to execute them onscreen. I'm still looking forward to the performances.
> 
> Does anyone know when the press photocall and red carpet premieres are tomorrow?


I'm going to the premiere at 5/6 pm. Photocall and press are at 2 pm circa. They said so


----------



## carmencrem

At 7 pm the movie starts!


----------



## carmencrem

Btw - talked with people who saw it in Venice. They didn't like the fact Cianfrance':s was so different from his standard. They were expecting something darker. They liked the acting and everything but couldn't link the movie to Cianfrance's style. Something like that. This is the general response.
Good actors, beautiful cinematography, feelings, great chemistry (I read almost everywhere they are a gorgeous couple to see together) but where can we see something "stronger"?
Personally, I don't think I'll have this kind of problem. The book is not a masterpiece in terms of writing, but tells a beautiful story in a simple but beautiful way.
I'm posting these reviews just for information, but these won't affect me, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna love it, it's my kind of movie.

+ other people said it was perfectly-Cianfrance-style. I don't know what to say about it, opinions are opinions.
Movies are not just reviews, box office etc, movies are also what they make you feel in spite of what people may say.. So..

Btw I still prefer an underrated movie to an overrated one, tbh.
And all the reviews (positive and negative ones) praised the acing, which was obvious IMO.

There's no movie without mixed reviews.. It's normal.


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> I'm going to the premiere at 5/6 pm. Photocall and press are at 2 pm circa. They said so


Thank you!


Morgane said:


> Definitely. Actually,judging by the mixed reviews,it looks like who is more receptive on its emotional growth is inclined to overlook some script's flaws and problems that (I think) come from the novel. Anyway,I've not read the book but I think that some circumstances can be easily treated with more nuance on paper.  Press photocalls are usually in the morning. 7 p.m.,the premiere.
> ,


Sure, but I've seen no mention of Cianfrance using visual language to develop the characters' interiority, which is possible on screen.  One of the main themes of the novel is that this remote island has hugely different effects on the two central characters.  For Tom, it's a place of peace and solace where he can retreat from society and recover from the war.  For Isabel, it's the site of her greatest traumas, and she begins to feel trapped and increasingly deluded there.   By using camera movement, shadows/lighting, etc.  you can represent how these two vastly different perspectives effect the fraying of their marriage even beyond the central dilemma about the child snatching. 

It's also implicit in the novel that total isolation causes a kind of social moral decay.  If you're all alone on a island, there's an increasing solipsism.   The outer world, its people and social rules, almost start to become unreal.  So there was also a possibility for Cianfrance to use visual means to demonstrate how the characters view the island vs. the mainland.


----------



## carmencrem

These were the general responses btw


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's also implicit in the novel that total isolation causes a kind of social moral decay.  If you're all alone on a island, there's an increasing solipsism.   The outer world, its people and social rules, almost start to become unreal.  *So there was also a possibility for Cianfrance to use visual means to demonstrate how the characters view the island vs. the mainland*.



He does.


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> He does.



That's great!  It just doesn't seem to be something that the critics are finding noteworthy.


----------



## JaneWT

The reviews in general are as mixed as I feared, with Michael's restrained performance rather overlooked on occasion.  Pretty annoying.

Are reviews important?  Heck yes - I am not going to kid myself that reviews don't matter to me - they really do.  Not so much the blogger-type opinions - I pretty much discard those, good and bad in equal measure - but the biggie publications are vital.  I am a huge fan of Michael's and I like it when his work, and the films he is in, are respected.  It's as simple as that.

Saying all this, I was pleasantly surprised by The Guardian and The Telegraph's pieces; Bradshaw and Collin are two critics I respect.  I wait with bated breath for Kermode's review when TLBO debuts in the UK in November, though, because if Kermode doesn't like it then .....hmph!


----------



## JaneWT

Oh, and if someone can please explain in visual detail something that Collin said in his Telegraph review, I'd be grateful.  He said there is a scene where Isabel sits astride Tom whilst Tom kisses her lower stomach.  ???   Er.....I presume Tom is laying face up, but unless Isabel is sitting on his neck, how can his mouth possibly reach her lower stomach?!


----------



## carmencrem

There are more positive than negative reviews tbh. And the negative ones have problems with the story more than work the actors/chemistry/cinematography, which they loved. So it's a mixed bunch of reviews, but it's just what I was expecting.
They pretty liked it

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/movies/sc-light-bet-oceans-mov-0831-20160901-story.html

Again -I talked with a guy who saw it in Venice and he liked it, but told me some didn't also because the movie has a very sad tone (well it's Cianfrance.. I personally love his work).


----------



## carmencrem

This is the first Cianfrance film I’ve seen, and although I was caught up in the romance between lead actors Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, I wasn’t completely invested in the second half of the movie. Overall, however, I’d recommend this movie, and since most of the film is set in a lighthouse off some remote island, the visuals in the flick are eye-catching.

http://thecinemaddicts.com/index.ph...e-the-light-between-oceans-morgan-skip-trace/

This guy gave it 2.5/5 but he said just because it's too long/slow, cause feelings are well portrayed, he think this is one of Fassbender 's best performances ever (super overwhelming) and chemistry between Michael and Alicia was top ("I really believed the love story and everything") 
https://twitter.com/austinpputnam/status/771097672639885312

Ok, I'm just sorry for the general response in Venice cause they loved everything but the slow-pace and some parts of the plot. Nobody hated the movie, I mean, they recognised it's well made and acted. The problem is more in the story/directors choices than in the rest, which seems to be perfect. I don't know, I can't understand. Personally I loved the story and the dramatic parts (in venice Some dudes said it was too dramatic, which is something I like Tbh) but it's not for everybody. Well, tastes... 

One thing I'm pretty sure of, I'm gonna love it and them❣


----------



## aprilmayjune

Haha can I be a film critic now guys?


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> It's also implicit in the novel that total isolation causes a kind of social moral decay.  If you're all alone on a island, there's an increasing solipsism.   The outer world, its people and social rules, almost start to become unreal.  So there was also a possibility for Cianfrance to use visual means to demonstrate how the characters view the island vs. the mainland.



Agree this part. There is study showing isolation causes moral decay. It partly explained  the behaviors and choices made by the characters.


----------



## aprilmayjune

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3454796
> 
> 
> Haha can I be a film critic now guys?


(referencing this from yesterday sorrrrrry)


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> (referencing this from yesterday sorrrrrry)
> View attachment 3454800


That's why I've never read critics apart from the very huge ones (and in this case I must say David Poland, The Guardian, Variety -more or less- and The Telegraph loved it, so..!!). Honestly I've never read the important ones either, for me it's 100% personal. I don't believe in good or bad reviews, or you should believe both (quoting Michael). I just believe in my review, in the end, in what a story makes me feel. Stop.. All the rest is opinions on paper which may help or not getting nominations (in this case they're very positive about performances btw!!) but are just other people's opinion, tastes.. Like mine, yours.. Critics may help when it comes to acting/directing but I don't think they're important In terms of liking a story or not, they don't say anything about my perception of the movie itself, which is a 100% personal journey. Can't wait to see it! ❤️


----------



## carmencrem

RIP old wrong stuff I posted. I made a mistake due to my over-excitement


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> BTW..!!!!!
> http://www.tampabay.com/things-to-d...al-preview-light-between-oceans-opens/2291651 It opens telluride!!!


 
That is not what that article says.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> That is not what that article says.


Ahahaha omg sorry I really misread it All my fault I'm too excited for tomorrow.


----------



## carmencrem

Sorry this means I'm really f***ed up tonight


----------



## aprilmayjune

JaneWT said:


> Oh, and if someone can please explain in visual detail something that Collin said in his Telegraph review, I'd be grateful.  He said there is a scene where Isabel sits astride Tom whilst Tom kisses her lower stomach.  ???   Er.....I presume Tom is laying face up, but unless Isabel is sitting on his neck, how can his mouth possibly reach her lower stomach?!


Wicked abs


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Wicked abs


Gonna talk to you tomorrow or the day after about the movie, aprilmayjune!x


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Sorry this means I'm really f***ed up tonight



It reminds you to take good rest for tomorrow.


----------



## Hackensack

Here's another very, very positive review.

http://observer.com/2016/08/the-light-between-oceans-is-an-oasis-in-cinemas-summer-drought/


----------



## FassbenderLover

Reviews from Venice so far

‏@*martalikesfilm*  4h4 hours ago #*TheLightBetweenOceans* is a forgettable, unimpressive period drama. Mediocre performances by usually great actors. #*Venezia73*

*Jason Solomons*‏@*JasonCritic*  4h4 hours ago         A weepie but a not very goodie #*TheLightBetweenOceans* #*Venezia73*


----------



## Selayang430

Deadline - review is ok


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Keep doing better ! We need to be patient a bit


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3455003



Beautiful pics - can't wait to see more from Venice tomorrow! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

One more LA Time 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
- new


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> One more LA Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - new



Would like to see this one in HD too! Michael's arm around Alicia's abdomen is seen often recently [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Keep doing better ! We need to be patient a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455009



A metacritic score of 60 too so far - made up of reviews from the heavyweight reviewers although I don't see Robbie Collins Telegraph review here or on RT...yet! 
Not surprised the UK reviews are far more positive so far - I think there is a much greater appetite here for this kind of film. I keep seeing parallels made to Thomas Hardy which delights me even more - I love his novels with a passion!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> A metacritic score of 60 too so far - made up of reviews from the heavyweight reviewers although I don't see Robbie Collins Telegraph review here or on RT...yet!
> Not surprised the UK reviews are far more positive so far - I think there is a much greater appetite here for this kind of film. I keep seeing parallels made to Thomas Hardy which delights me even more - I love his novels with a passion!



European movie / drama are a bit slow pace compare to US'. Hence not surprised to see it fits in better with European critics. 
Keep on telling myself don't worry, thing will start getting better.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Reviews from Venice so far
> 
> ‏@*martalikesfilm* 4h4 hours ago #*TheLightBetweenOceans* is a forgettable, unimpressive period drama. Mediocre performances by usually great actors. #*Venezia73*
> 
> *Jason Solomons*‏@*JasonCritic* 4h4 hours ago         A weepie but a not very goodie #*TheLightBetweenOceans* #*Venezia73*


Two tweets (not even from professional critics) and these are the reviews from Venice?  It's the _first _time that someone calls the performances "mediocre" and I'm also talking about the mixed reviews. Carmen is absolutely right when she says that those who have already seen the film in Venice are praising the performances. I've just r The reviews from Venice are the same reviews that we're posting in this thread (American and British critics).



carmencrem said:


> It seems European critics liked the movie more than others.. The Telegraph gave it 4/5 stars: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...ceans-michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander/
> 
> Btw I read in Venice some people loved it and clapped hands, some others didn't like it and were  disappointed cause they were expecting something "stronger" by Cianfrance (this movie had an "unexpected tone" for some people) but they all loved the pair Fassbender + Vikander, they called them "brilliant couple to see" and loved their performances and also Weisz's one.


I'm happy that Collin liked it.


> Both Fassbender and Vikander explore their characters’ various thorny moral quandaries and shifting states of mind in breath-catching depth, drilling down through the plot’s melodramatic crust to the swirling ethical magma underneath.






carmencrem said:


> Btw - talked with people who saw it in Venice. They didn't like the fact Cianfrance':s was so different from his standard. They were expecting something darker. They liked the acting and everything but couldn't link the movie to Cianfrance's style. Something like that. This is the general response.
> Good actors, beautiful cinematography, feelings, great chemistry (I read almost everywhere they are a gorgeous couple to see together) but where can we see something "stronger"?
> Personally, I don't think I'll have this kind of problem. The book is not a masterpiece in terms of writing, but tells a beautiful story in a simple but beautiful way.
> I'm posting these reviews just for information, but these won't affect me, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna love it, it's my kind of movie.
> 
> + other people said it was perfectly-Cianfrance-style. I don't know what to say about it, opinions are opinions.
> Movies are not just reviews, box office etc, movies are also what they make you feel in spite of what people may say.. So..
> 
> Btw I still prefer an underrated movie to an overrated one, tbh.
> And all the reviews (positive and negative ones) praised the acing, which was obvious IMO.
> 
> There's no movie without mixed reviews.. It's normal.


Honestly,I totally expected people making comparisons with Blue Valentine and TPBTP (in this case the third act is also problematic),people who thought to find the same rawness. But this is a different material and I think that the approach is not comparable at all. Actually,judging by some reviews,his signature style is still very visible. This scene,for example:
"Vikander playing Isabel’s impossibly complex knot of emotions at this time with laser-like perceptiveness. (There’s an unshakeable moment in which she pushes her cheek against the ground by her babies’ graves, as if trying to hear them through the earth.)"



mollie12 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sure, but I've seen no mention of Cianfrance using visual language to develop the characters' interiority, which is possible on screen.  One of the main themes of the novel is that this remote island has hugely different effects on the two central characters.  For Tom, it's a place of peace and solace where he can retreat from society and recover from the war.  For Isabel, it's the site of her greatest traumas, and she begins to feel trapped and increasingly deluded there.   *By using camera movement, shadows/lighting, etc.  you can represent how these two vastly different perspectives effect the fraying of their marriage even beyond the central dilemma about the child snatching. *
> 
> It's also implicit in the novel that total isolation causes a kind of social moral decay.  If you're all alone on a island, there's an increasing solipsism.   The outer world, its people and social rules, almost start to become unreal.  So there was also a possibility for Cianfrance to use visual means to demonstrate how the characters view the island vs. the mainland.


Yes,I agree. I've also seen some complaints about the lack of background stories that would help to understand better their actions. But I don't know if this is actually in the novel.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Two tweets (not even from professional critics) and these are the reviews from Venice?  It's the _first _time that someone calls the performances "mediocre" and I'm also talking about the mixed reviews. Carmen is absolutely right when she says that those who have already seen the film in Venice are praising the performances. I've just r The reviews from Venice are the same reviews that we're posting in this thread (American and British critics).
> 
> 
> I'm happy that Collin liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly,I totally expected people making comparisons with Blue Valentine and TPBTP (in this case the third act is also problematic),who thought to find the same rawness. But this is a different material and I think that the approach is not comparable at all. Actually,judging by some reviews,his signature style is still very visible. This scene,for example:
> "Vikander playing Isabel’s impossibly complex knot of emotions at this time with laser-like perceptiveness. (There’s an unshakeable moment in which she pushes her cheek against the ground by her babies’ graves, as if trying to hear them through the earth.)"
> 
> 
> Yes,I agree. I've also seen some complaints about the lack of background stories that would help to understand better their actions. But I don't know if this is actually in the novel.



Tom has background stories in the novel but I don't know if they are explained in the film? There's also an important devastating tragedy for Isabel in the novel on top of the still birth/miscarriages that I haven't yet seen mentioned by reviewers...


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> The reviews in general are as mixed as I feared, *with Michael's restrained performance rather overlooked on occasion. *Pretty annoying.
> 
> Are reviews important?  Heck yes - I am not going to kid myself that reviews don't matter to me - they really do.  Not so much the blogger-type opinions - I pretty much discard those, good and bad in equal measure - but the biggie publications are vital.  I am a huge fan of Michael's and I like it when his work, and the films he is in, are respected.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Saying all this, I was pleasantly surprised by The Guardian and The Telegraph's pieces; Bradshaw and Collin are two critics I respect.  I wait with bated breath for Kermode's review when TLBO debuts in the UK in November, though, because if Kermode doesn't like it then .....hmph!


I've  actually seen plenty of great notices,even if it's true that Vikander has the most showy and emotional role. I already know this will be one of my favorite performance.  I'm actually glad that some of the publications I like (I've posted the reviews) have positevely reviewed it,despite some evident  flaws in the third act. I like the Ehrlich's review in particular. I know that Bilge Ebiri (Village Voice) also liked it. Anyway,now it has a 60 on metacritic which is not bad.



carmencrem said:


> There are more positive than negative reviews tbh. And the negative ones have problems with the story more than work the actors/chemistry/cinematography, which they loved. So it's a mixed bunch of reviews, but it's just what I was expecting.
> They pretty liked it
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/movies/sc-light-bet-oceans-mov-0831-20160901-story.html
> 
> Again -I talked with a guy who saw it in Venice and he liked it, but told me some didn't also because the movie has a very sad tone (well it's Cianfrance.. I personally love his work).


She's a top critic.


> In stars Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender, he finds performers who manage to deftly inhabit the characters, and just keep it from tipping over into Nicholas Sparks-style soapy melodrama.



@moiraverse: OK, somebody needs to nominate the infant in #TheLightBetweenOceans for a baby Oscar. Seriously, that kid is a pre-speech Streep.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...hannah-usa-today-best-selling-books/89582762/


With anticipation (and publicity) building for fall movies based on books, the books themselves are finding new readers. _The Light Between Oceans_ zooms up the list this week to No. 3 from No. 18; that’s the highest ranking ever for the 2012 debut novel by M.L. Stedman. (The full list will publish on Thursday.) _Light _has spent 76 weeks in the top 150; its previous high was No. 15 (on Aug. 30, 2012).

Stedman’s best seller tells the story of an Australian World War I vet, a lighthouse keeper, and his wife. After rescuing a baby from a rowboat that washes ashore (her father is dead), the couple decides to keep her, against the vet’s better judgment. And where is the baby's mother? The film adaptation, which opens Friday, stars Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender. A new movie tie-in paperback edition has been released.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I've  actually seen plenty of great notices,even if it's true that Vikander has the most showy and emotional role. I already know this will be one of my favorite performance.  I'm actually glad that some of the publications I like (I've posted the reviews) have positevely reviewed it,despite some evident  flaws in the third act. I like the Ehrlich's review in particular. I know that Bilge Ebiri (Village Voice) also liked it. Anyway,now it has a 60 on metacritic which is not bad.
> 
> 
> She's a top critic.
> 
> 
> @moiraverse: OK, somebody needs to nominate the infant in #TheLightBetweenOceans for a baby Oscar. Seriously, that kid is a pre-speech Streep.
> 
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...hannah-usa-today-best-selling-books/89582762/
> 
> 
> With anticipation (and publicity) building for fall movies based on books, the books themselves are finding new readers. _The Light Between Oceans_ zooms up the list this week to No. 3 from No. 18; that’s the highest ranking ever for the 2012 debut novel by M.L. Stedman. (The full list will publish on Thursday.) _Light _has spent 76 weeks in the top 150; its previous high was No. 15 (on Aug. 30, 2012).
> 
> Stedman’s best seller tells the story of an Australian World War I vet, a lighthouse keeper, and his wife. After rescuing a baby from a rowboat that washes ashore (her father is dead), the couple decides to keep her, against the vet’s better judgment. And where is the baby's mother? The film adaptation, which opens Friday, stars Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender. A new movie tie-in paperback edition has been released.



I've read many reviews praising Michael's portrayal of Tom including at least one saying it's his finest work to date. Lots and lots of comments on the outstanding chemistry between him and Alicia too [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

Observer: 4/4 stars

http://observer.com/2016/08/the-light-between-oceans-is-an-oasis-in-cinemas-summer-drought/

Deadline liked it too: http://deadline.com/2016/08/the-lig...811573/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Consequence of sound pretty liked it: http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/08/film-review-the-light-between-oceans/

Short video of Michael talking about Alicia on GMA https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153870489462061&id=59306617060&_rdr

They liked it too: https://ghezalplusmovies.wordpress....-between-oceans-2016-movie-review-100th-post/

Sorry- if you have already posted them


----------



## JaneWT

I'm really not keen on those posed-for, studio photos above!

Hopefully there will be some lovely pics of them both from the premiere tonight.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## JaneWT

Can I be very superficial and hope that Michael is clean-shaven at the premiere?!  Somehow I think I will be disappointed, given the bearded, sun-burnished, skin-irritated pics from the recent London photo call. I mean, he looked lovely, but I do like him best without facial hair and a gal can wish!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Can I be very superficial and hope that Michael is clean-shaven at the premiere?!  Somehow I think I will be disappointed, given the bearded, sun-burnished, skin-irritated pics from the recent London photo call. I mean, he looked lovely, but I do like him best without facial hair and a gal can wish!



Haha - I think the chances are he will shave before tonight, but must admit I do prefer a little bit of scruff!

And can't wait for beautiful pics of Michael and Alicia at the premiere tonight too [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

First pic of Michael, Alicia and Derek in Venice [emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

More new pics of Michael and Alicia in Venice [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]










Source: http://www.hollandse-hoogte.nl/search.pp?showpicture=58684079&page=1&pos=7


----------



## pearlyqueen

Happiness personified [emoji7][emoji7]







http://www.hollandse-hoogte.nl/search.pp?showpicture=58684079&page=1&pos=7


----------



## pearlyqueen

And from Getty:









[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

More from Getty - so many but these are really cute! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics from the photo call from Getty:[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

What a gorgeous and talented couple.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Love these pics too [emoji7][emoji7]

3455420[/ATTACH]

3455423[/ATTACH]

3455424[/ATTACH]

3455425[/ATTACH]


----------



## pearlyqueen

These are cute too







And a video of them arriving in the boat:

http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb5afe2e


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video of Michael and Alicia leaving the press conference:


----------



## miss clare

Is it just me, or does Alicia look like Nicole Richie?


----------



## pearlyqueen

miss clare said:


> Is it just me, or does Alicia look like Nicole Richie?



Don't see the resemblance myself! Love her fringe though [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Can this chic go one day without a tan? Is it unthinkable for her to walk in her natural color? Lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lots of publications commenting on how loved up Michael and Alicia are in Venice [emoji7][emoji7]

View attachment 3455501


View attachment 3455502


http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Michael-Fassbender-Alicia-Vikander-Venice-Film-Festival-42317466






http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebr...stival/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## gingerglory

Michael's GMA interview from July while he was in NYC. http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/michael-fassbender-opens-working-alicia-vikander-41788636 Here comes his direct confirmation about his relationship. The receipt some's been waiting for...


> Q: Is it true you and Alicia fall in love on set?
> MF: yeah, we met on that job. yeah, been seeing each other since.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Michael's GMA interview from July while he was in NYC. http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/michael-fassbender-opens-working-alicia-vikander-41788636 Here comes his direct confirmation about his relationship. The receipt some's been waiting for...



Thanks for posting this Ginger - I saw the interview but couldn't find the original URL!

Let's hope that puts an end to all the "theories"! Michael confirmed himself that he fell in love with Alicia making TLBO and they've been together since .... He should know!!!!


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for posting this Ginger - I saw the interview but couldn't find the original URL!
> 
> Let's hope that puts an end to all the "theories"! Michael confirmed himself that he fell in love with Alicia making TLBO and they've been together since .... He should know!!!!



Ummm, actually no. Anyone who has dated in the 21st century knows that "seeing each other" = casually dating.


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> Michael's GMA interview from July while he was in NYC. http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/michael-fassbender-opens-working-alicia-vikander-41788636 Here comes his direct confirmation about his relationship. The receipt some's been waiting for...



This is the long-awaited direct confirmation where GossipCop put it as 10/10. However for some, they could still create new theories


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> This is the long-awaited direct confirmation where GossipCop put it as 10/10. However for some, they could still create new theories



Sadly you're probably right there! Even though Michael himself confirms they've been together for the past 2 years ....


----------



## mchris55

Selayang430 said:


> This is the long-awaited direct confirmation where GossipCop put it as 10/10. However for some, they could still create new theories


There doesn't need to be any theories. He stated it himself. Why would anyone need  confirmation when the video evidence is there? He just said they were "seeing each other".

Why would GossipCop be necessary? Oh, that's right, because "seeing each other" doesn't fit the narrative they have been pushing in order to sell tickets. There was a need to clarify that statement... for some.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Ummm, actually no. Anyone who has dated in the 21st century knows that "seeing each other" = casually dating.


 I had to laugh at that. He's "seeing" her yet screwing other people. He's right tho, "seeing" her whenever he can lmao. He's promoting a movie with her so its not like he's gonna say "we're together for the sake of promoting this movie" LOLOL
But some will think what they want, there are a few of us out there who know the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Sadly you're probably right there! Even though Michael himself confirms they've been together for the past 2 years ....



I am not 'probably' right , it's 100% sure.


----------



## gingerglory

Selayang430 said:


> This is the long-awaited direct confirmation where GossipCop put it as 10/10. However for some, they could still create new theories


nothing surprise here. there is always "new theories" when it's AV. when he was saying "I’m seeing Nicole" back in 2012, I didn't see anyone said he meant they were casually dating. LOL


----------



## Selayang430

mchris55 said:


> There doesn't need to be any theories. He stated it himself. Why would anyone need  confirmation when the video evidence is there? He just said they were "seeing each other".
> 
> Why would GossipCop be necessary? Oh, that's right, because "seeing each other" doesn't fit the narrative they have been pushing in order to sell tickets. There was a need to clarify that statement... for some.



Very simple - you can go to read Gossip Cop 's other article then you will now why.


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I had to laugh at that. He's "seeing" her yet screwing other people. He's right tho, "seeing" her whenever he can lmao. He's promoting a movie with her so its not like he's gonna say "we're together for the sake of promoting this movie" LOLOL
> But some will think what they want, there are a few of us out there who know the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth


What is most hilarious to me is that it was walked right into without coercion, like OJ and the glove. Unbelievable.


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> I had to laugh at that. He's "seeing" her yet screwing other people. He's right tho, "seeing" her whenever he can lmao. He's promoting a movie with her so its not like he's gonna say "we're together for the sake of promoting this movie" LOLOL
> But some will think what they want, there are a few of us out there who know the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth


lol the truth is out there huh? (spoiler: IT'S ALIENS)


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> nothing surprise here. there is always "new theories" when it's AV. when he was saying "I’m seeing Nicole" back in 2012, I didn't see anyone said he meant they were casually dating. LOL



Interesting! I don't know this past history in 2012.....

Other than notebook, Michael may consider bringing an Oxford dictionary with him wherever he goes.


----------



## mchris55

Selayang430 said:


> Very simple - you can go to read Gossip Cop 'a other article then you will now why.


There is another article besides the GMA article?


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> lol the truth is out there huh? (spoiler: IT'S ALIENS)



Trust No One


----------



## Selayang430

mchris55 said:


> There is another article besides the GMA article?



I surrender.


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> nothing surprise here. there is always "new theories" when it's AV. when he was saying "I’m seeing Nicole" back in 2012, I didn't see anyone said he meant they were casually dating. LOL


I don't know anything about that. That can be discussed with those from back then.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> lol the truth is out there huh? (spoiler: IT'S ALIENS)



Never thought I'd say this but...I actually feel a teensy bit sorry for all those people who have been fighting a losing battle to convince themselves that Michael and Alicia aren't a fully committed couple. Today must be a very sore day for them no matter how hard they try to hide it. It's so glaringly obvious how much in love Michael and Alicia are and now the confirmation they dreaded from his own mouth. No surprise they try to trivialise it...and they seem to overlook the actual question put to Michael in that interview..."is it true you and Alicia fell in love making the movie"? His reply "Yes" and when it was suggested life was imitating art he replied "Well...possibly...yeah". Michael dislikes talking about personal matters in interviews and this is a big statement for him; he's not a liar and doesn't hide the fact that Alicia is his partner. Let's face it, even if he said nothing at all the way he looks at Alicia shows he's smitten! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Never thought I'd say this but...I actually feel a teensy bit sorry for all those people who have been fighting a losing battle to convince themselves that Michael and Alicia aren't a fully committed couple. Today must be a very sore day for them no matter how hard they try to hide it. It's so glaringly obvious how much in love Michael and Alicia are and now the confirmation they dreaded from his own mouth. No surprise they try to trivialise it...and they seem to overlook the actual question put to Michael in that interview..."is it true you and Alicia fell in love making the movie"? His reply "Yes" and when it was suggested life was imitating art he replied "Well...possibly...yeah". Michael dislikes talking about personal matters in interviews and this is a big statement for him; he's not a liar and doesn't hide the fact that Alicia is his partner. Let's face it, even if he said nothing at all the way he looks at Alicia shows he's smitten! [emoji7][emoji7]


tbh saying "they're so in love" seems a little superfluous, plus no matter how many times we reword it it's not going to change anyone's mind. can we let the pics and all speak for themselves today?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Need I say more....this pic speaks volumes! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





"Asked about their discretion, Ms. Vikander, wearing geometric-print palazzo pants and radiantly barefaced, said that “we’ve done this film and we’re talking about it,” but added: “Then you keep certain things private and between us, which I think is the right thing.”

Ms. Fassbender, his blue T-shirt complementing her outfit and his eyes, chimed in, “Our work is something that we’re very committed to, but also our private lives.”

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/0...oceans.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=0&referer=

Off to watch the lovebirds now on the Red Carpet! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

On red carpet


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> nothing surprise here. there is always "new theories" when it's AV. when he was saying "I’m seeing Nicole" back in 2012, I didn't see anyone said he meant they were casually dating. LOL
























https://twitter.com/SkyCinemaIT/status/771299214282272768


----------



## Morgane

https://mobile.twitter.com/veneziatoday/status/771280389960790016


----------



## FassbenderLover

Designers must hate her cuz the dresses she wears are dreadful
I really don't think people would handle the truth even if he were 100% honest
As for when he said he was "seeing" Nicole? That was a relationship that was genuine with a woman he was in love with. They didn't do anything for show, unlike with this showmance
For argument sake, even IF he and AV started real, it faded out so long ago. Looing at pics from when they hooked up his smiles were genuine but it all changed, guess she showed her true colors cuz the only time he looks good is when he's alone. But some might disagree which is fine. He's gonna be a gentleman about it and if some wish to bask in whatever it is they have then so be it. All good things.....


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/veneziatoday/status/771280389960790016


LOL


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## gingerglory

The ginger is in his full glory~~


----------



## FassbenderLover

Nice pants Michael


----------



## mollie12

The NYTimes review is a Critic's Pick.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/m...&utm_source=New+York+Times&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Morgane




----------



## FassbenderLover

"World's collective knees?" LMAO!!! not mine
Hold up a minute here, u man to tell me after they've been "seeing" each other for over year, it took her kissing him on the cheek for people to say they're a couple? HA what a joke!!!!
Ooops, I forgot. Their thing is not for the world, they're private. And it took him 2 years for him to say he's "seeing" her


----------



## aprilmayjune

I think a break agrees with him. The London thing yesterday and these pics all look really relaxed and happy. Maybe shaving stresses him out?


----------



## Morgane




----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


>


Seeing him like the third pic reminds me when Shame was screened at VFF back in 2011. ❤ The winner of Coppa Volpi has returned.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Gosh Michael does look happy!!
I see his parents are there too, we'll definitely Josef sitting behind Alicia!

Love these premiere pics too:



















There are also a couple of videos; 

Outside the theatre:



Inside the theatre:

https://instagram.com/p/BJ0n4wZgnz1/


----------



## JaneWT

Michael's dad is sitting behind them!  Ahhh!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Michael's dad is sitting behind them!  Ahhh!



Think Michael's mum may be sitting directly behind Michael but can't be sure!


----------



## JaneWT

I LOVE Michael's suit - one of the best I have ever seen him in.  Really stylish and well cut. It kind of makes up for the facial hair!

Not so sure about Alicia's dress, but she carries it off well.

Great to see them together - I am enjoying the pics!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I LOVE Michael's suit - one of the best I have ever seen him in.  Really stylish and well cut. It kind of makes up for the facial hair!
> 
> Not so sure about Alicia's dress, but she carries it off well.
> 
> Great to see them together - I am enjoying the pics!



Haha, he must have forgotten to pack his shaving stuff! Alicia's dress is ok - I've preferred others but her hair and makeup are lovely, as is Michael's suit! Most importantly they both look so happy [emoji2]


----------



## JaneWT

Must be weird sitting in a theatre with people you know watching you both 'get it on.'


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Must be weird sitting in a theatre with people you know watching you both 'get it on.'



Loool, not quite the same as a sex tape but probably embarrassing nevertheless!


----------



## Hackensack

Thanks to all for these incredible pictures and videos!


----------



## JaneWT

Yes ditto.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Thanks to all for these incredible pictures and videos!



It's tough but someone's got to do it, especially as Carmen is busy siting in the same cinema as Michael and Alicia right now watching TLBO!! So pleased she managed to meet them both too [emoji3]


----------



## mollie12

I really like these two reviews, which are critical but still appreciative:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...etween-oceans-review-20160829-snap-story.html
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...g_michael_fassbender_and_alicia_vikander.html


----------



## gingerglory

Have to post this one. He is freaking hilarious. LOL


----------



## gingerglory

https://twitter.com/raimovie/status/771394838377984000
https://twitter.com/raimovie/status/771395766896189440

So happy for fans who are able to meet him. Sweet. It's nice that he got to hear their true appreciation in person. "You are my favorite actor."❤


----------



## FassbenderLover

Very happy papa Fass is there with him. Love how he's so supportive of his son


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Michael's dad is sitting behind them!  Ahhh!



Michael's mum IS there - can see her behind him in this pic:




I've heard Michael was seen hugging Alicia's mum too [emoji2]

Source Getty


----------



## pearlyqueen

More lovely pics from the premiere [emoji7][emoji7]































Source: Getty


----------



## Hackensack

I enjoy this column, though they always hate Michael's clothes.

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/09/ve...s-photocall-red-carpet-fashion-prabal-gurung/


----------



## mollie12

From inside the Vanity Fair party:


----------



## carmencrem

For those who asked.. You can find the whole story and stuff on my Twitter Well TLBO was gorgeous. Stunning performances, no words. Cinematography 9/10, performances 10/10, adaptation 7/10 of a story which was 10/10 IMO. So... Super great. Unbelievable (well, actually believable!!) chemistry between them and Rachel Weisz immense.
Alicia and Michael are cute together, super lovely, Michael was protective and sweet, so proud of her and they looked so incredibly happy and beautiful, everybody was there for them, they were incredibly nice and kind. People were crazy.
I have my pics with them (!!) and I also talked to Alicia a bit -super sweet and so beautiful.
In the cinema after the movie standing ovation for about 5/6 minutes.
Michael, Alicia and Derek stopped for a while and posed for pics. I took a video during the standing ovation and some pics. Posted on Twitter and I'll post more. I also shared my whole experience. Kind of, cos I'm too fudjdjsjsjdkddkwkje now to talk.
When they left we were waiting for  them (who were leaving from the back door): I saw Alicia, Derek and Michael chatting to some people, there were their parents there too..
When they got into the car I talked to Alicia again for 10 seconds and then I called Michael and he smiled and waved at my from the car. So, I'm very happy. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ha in the top pic she looks like a 12yo child, pouting cuz she's not getting any attention
And in the bottom pic, well, Michael always looks good in a suit


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> For those who asked.. You can find the whole story and stuff on my Twitter Well TLBO was gorgeous. Stunning performances, no words. Cinematography 9/10, performances 10/10, adaptation 7/10 of a story which was 10/10 IMO. So... Super great. Unbelievable (well, actually believable!!) chemistry between them and Rachel Weisz immense.
> Alicia and Michael are cute together, super lovely, Michael was protective and sweet, so proud of her and they looked so incredibly happy and beautiful, everybody was there for them, they were incredibly nice and kind. People were crazy.
> I have my pics with them (!!) and I also talked to Alicia a bit -super sweet and so beautiful.
> In the cinema after the movie standing ovation for about 5/6 minutes.
> Michael, Alicia and Derek stopped for a while and posed for pics. I took a video during the standing ovation and some pics. Posted on Twitter and I'll post more. I also shared my whole experience. Kind of, cos I'm too fudjdjsjsjdkddkwkje now to talk.
> When they left we were waiting for  them (who were leaving from the back door): I saw Alicia, Derek and Michael chatting to some people, there were their parents there too..
> When they got into the car I talked to Alicia again for 10 seconds and then I called Michael and he smiled and waved at my from the car. So, I'm very happy. ❤️❤️❤️


So happy for you. They both looked gorgeous.


----------



## carmencrem

Re the performances: no words.
Alicia Vikander is giving her best, this is probably one of her best performances ever IMO among Pure, Ex Machina and TDG. I won't hell you where and how cos I don't want to reveal spoilers etc but she nailed it. Definitely. Intense, immense, real, fierce.
Rachel Weisz's character Hannah is way better in the movie than in the book, maybe because she's such a great actress she could make you love anything. They all do btw. That scene with Alicia and her together I just... No words. I can't go on, you need to see it. 
Michael gives one of his best performances too IMO, most of all because it's a 10000% new role for him. It's true it reminded me a bit of Heathcliff from WH, but he's definitely more loving and lovely as a person. His Tom is just perfect, as I imagined it to be. He made me cry a lot, with his eyes. The way he sparkles on screen with Alicia and with the little Florence (LOVED her she's super cute) is just astounding. Top.
The only thing I didn't like is that they cut a scene or two I would have loved to see but it's normal. Very loyal to the book.
Standing ovation was deserved. Michael Alicia and Derek then hugged each other and thanked us a lot. I know I was going to love it. And I did. 

Ah... The music...!!! ❣


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>



Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just love these pics - Michael and Alicia both look so happy! [emoji7][emoji7]








There's a video on Instagram of the standing ovation too - very cute.
https://instagram.com/p/BJ08FxMh6cw/


----------



## Just Askin

Sorry if this is a repost.


----------



## Just Askin

Love the way this man thinks.


----------



## carmencrem

Thank you so much for all these updates! I was there but I missed many things during the day. They were so beautiful❤️ No words. Beyond every expectations, super beautiful, kind, smitten but also generous with us all. I'm just... Aw, super!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Sorry if this is a repost.




I've not seen it before - thanks! Interesting about the Australian accents.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> More from Getty - so many but these are really cute! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455324
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455325
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455326


Also this  some photographer shot it somewhere (they were in vaporetto/ found on tumblr)


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> I enjoy this column, though they always hate Michael's clothes.
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/09/ve...s-photocall-red-carpet-fashion-prabal-gurung/


But they always like him.



carmencrem said:


> For those who asked.. You can find the whole story and stuff on my Twitter Well TLBO was gorgeous. Stunning performances, no words. Cinematography 9/10, performances 10/10, adaptation 7/10 of a story which was 10/10 IMO. So... Super great. Unbelievable (well, actually believable!!) chemistry between them and Rachel Weisz immense.
> Alicia and Michael are cute together, super lovely, Michael was protective and sweet, so proud of her and they looked so incredibly happy and beautiful, everybody was there for them, they were incredibly nice and kind. People were crazy.
> I have my pics with them (!!) and I also talked to Alicia a bit -super sweet and so beautiful.
> In the cinema after the movie standing ovation for about 5/6 minutes.
> Michael, Alicia and Derek stopped for a while and posed for pics. I took a video during the standing ovation and some pics. Posted on Twitter and I'll post more. I also shared my whole experience. Kind of, cos I'm too fudjdjsjsjdkddkwkje now to talk.
> When they left we were waiting for  them (who were leaving from the back door): I saw Alicia, Derek and Michael chatting to some people, there were their parents there too..
> When they got into the car I talked to Alicia again for 10 seconds and then I called Michael and he smiled and waved at my from the car. So, I'm very happy. ❤️❤️❤️


Thanks for sharing!I've also read that they were very nice and they've taken pics with everyone.


----------



## Just Askin

*8 Times Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender Were Relationship #Goals*




http://www.vogue.com/13471920/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-relationship-goals/


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> *8 Times Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender Were Relationship #Goals*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/13471920/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-relationship-goals/


Love this! And these:
what a time to be alive!!!


----------



## carmencrem

BTW..
Just...
This...


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-light-between-oceans-review-emotions-amid-artful-grandeur-1472752990

Wall Street Journal


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> I've not seen it before - thanks! Interesting about the Australian accents.



Some quick research on this"
_
Australian English began to diverge from British English after the founding of the Colony of New South Wales in 1788 and was recognised as being different from British English by 1820.
According to linguists, the general Australian variant emerged some time before 1900.[17] Recent generations have seen a comparatively smaller proportion of the population speaking with the broad variant, along with the near extinction of the cultivated Australian accent._

So I suppose they're talking about the cultivated Australian accent, which is very similar to RP English.  I can see how Hannah (daughter of the richest man in town) and Isabel (daughter of a schoolmaster) might speak that way, but I'm having trouble remembering what Tom Sherbourne's background/social class was.


----------



## kashlo

He looks insanely hot!


----------



## kashlo

He looks insanely hot!


----------



## Selayang430

Michael looks almost unlawfully hot in these pic ! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Selayang430

Love these pic - Michael was so happy ! Last pic - seems like Alicia chose to ignore him and he chat with those in front [emoji9][emoji4][emoji38]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Love these pic - Michael was so happy ! Last pic - seems like Alicia chose to ignore him and he chat with those in front [emoji9][emoji4][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3456325
> View attachment 3456327
> View attachment 3456328
> View attachment 3456329
> View attachment 3456330
> View attachment 3456331
> View attachment 3456332
> View attachment 3456333



Found these also.. How cute ❤️


----------



## carmencrem

carmencrem said:


> Found these also.. How cute ❤️


----------



## Selayang430

Love this set of pic


----------



## carmencrem

Beautiful! Also this other one from NYT and others from yesterday's party


----------



## Selayang430

NYT


----------



## Selayang430

Inside the cinema


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

Interviewed for ET NOW. Looking cute


----------



## pearlyqueen

Wow, so many beautiful photos of Michael and Alicia! We have been blessed [emoji7]

They made the front pages here - saw these when out shopping, and the London Evening Standard gave TLBO a good review too [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

Found on m-fassbender.com


----------



## FassbenderLover

When has Michael ever look bad in a suit? 
She on the other hand needs to stop wearing dresses that don't flatter her at all 
I've seen him look way more comfortable with other co-stars, even with Marion last year


----------



## Selayang430

What was he doing?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> What was he doing?
> 
> View attachment 3456622


Magneto...jazz hands


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Magneto...jazz hands


i was about to say the exact same thing!


----------



## carmencrem

http://wtop.com/entertainment/2016/09/review-vikander-fassbender-shine-in-light-between-oceans/

4,5/5 stars - by Jason Fraley

The off-screen lovers are electric in their romantic scenes — see the love in their eyes as she gives him a shave — just as they are combustible in their altercations. Their humanity is all the more impressive when you consider they’ve both played the other side of the coin, mastering the android art of artificial intelligence: Fassbender as David in “Prometheus” (2012) and Vikander as Ava in “Ex Machina” (2015). Perhaps it takes knowing what robots lack to truly appreciate our mortality.


Add another Oscar champ like Weisz (“Constant Gardener”) and you get a trio of achingly beautiful performances that evolve from tenderness to grief, from noble sacrifice to high-road forgiveness. Forget “love triangle;” this is a “baby triangle,” giving new meaning to the phrase “parent trap.” It’s a morality play of lose-lose dilemmas, pitting what’s right for themselves vs. what’s right for the child.


Such moral dilemmas are maximized by Cianfrance’s faithful script adaptation, as Weisz’s character shows up at just the right time. If she arrived when Lucy/Grace (Florence Clery) was still a barely-conscious toddler, the decision to give her back would have been far easier. But by having the child old enough to remember her adopted parents ups the stakes with a much greater moral dilemma.


Fassbender’s guilt is fascinating in its various manifestations, writing incriminating letters like Robert Durst in HBO’s “The Jinx” (2015) and leaving gifts like Boo Radley in “To Kill a Mockingbird” (1962). As he falls on the sword for his loved ones, we watch to see whether Weisz and Vikander will make their own similar sacrifices. Viewers are left pondering which mother should hold her ground, which mother should take the selfless high road, and what we would do in this heart-wrenching situation.

Of course, the script is not without its faults. At times, you can feel the plotting throughout Act Two, becoming weepy down the stretch as we approach a tacked-on epilogue. With lesser actors, it might feel heavy handed, but within the vessels of Vikander, Fassbender and Weisz, this is melodrama at its finest, baby. If the outcome feels predictable, it’s because it’s wonderfully fatalistic. We know certain decisions will have bad outcomes and yet we watch the tragedy as an omniscient creator knowing these characters’ fates, hoping they learn from their mistakes, and praying for their forgiveness.


This watchful cinematic eye is most effective in an early sequence of parallel action, as a pregnant Vikander climbs the lighthouse staircase in a torrential downpour, while Fassbender sits inside, unable to hear her banging on the door. Suddenly, we get a purposely-jarring cut to a quiet bird in the calm after the storm, as Fassbender descends the stairs and opens the door to find a horrific truth. You could use this sequence in a film class to teach parallel-action perfection, the 2016 answer to an ongoing evolution that began with Edwin S. Porter’s “Life of an American Firefighter” (1903).


We’ve come a long way since those days, evidenced by the intoxicating cinematography by Adam Arkapaw (“True Detective”) and another hypnotic score by Alexandre Desplat (“The Imitation Game”). Working with both emotive masters, Cianfrance captures both the epic and the intimate, from sweeping helicopter shots of the hilly terrain and waves stretching to the horizon, to detailed close-ups of Vikander guiding Lucy’s first baby steps, recalling Jessica Chastain teaching her child to walk in those masterfully romanticized close-ups in Terrence Malick’s “The Tree of Life” (2013).

All the while, the lighthouse taunts the couple as a phallic reminder of their infertility. It’s this shaft that causes Vikander’s various miscarriages — both physically with its locked door and geographically with a life of extreme isolation that keeps doctors at a distance from her labor pains. Ironically, it’s this same light that likely brought the baby to the island in her father’s desperate final moments.


Thus, it’s only fitting that this child would become the metaphoric “light between the oceans,” her innocence cleansing both sets of parents like the two-sided figurine found in the boat and the legend Fassbender recites about the Roman God Janus facing both directions. Instead of Moses _parting_ the Red Sea, this baby-in-a-basket brings the two seas together with the healing power of forgiveness.


While some may also equate the lighthouse to the flashing light of romance between Gatsby and Daisy, the better analogy remains the oil derricks in Douglas Sirk’s “Written on the Wind” (1956), shown pumping during Robert Stack’s jealous car ride and stroked in miniature by Dorothy Malone.


Like Sirk’s melodrama masterpieces, viewers in-the-now may roll their eyes at the soapy tugs of our heartstrings, writing the film off as present-day schmaltz. But looking back decades from now, we’ll see a vibrant metaphor at work. And so, for now, we’ll smile at its detractors with forgiveness, for as Weisz says, it takes much more effort to hold a grudge because “you only have to forgive once.”

-- personal note: I agree, in some moments the cinematography and some aspects of the movie/characters reminded me of Tree Of Life.


----------



## FassbenderLover

OUCH!! Tom and Lorenzo are brutal https://t.co/T7lJbL32L1
*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander at “The Light Between Oceans” Premiere*
Posted on September 02, 2016
_*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander attend the premiere of “The Light Between Oceans” during the 73rd Venice Film Festival at Sala Grande in Venice, Italy.*_
*All those nice things we **said about them** yesterday? About how they each make the other look better and more stylish? SHOT FULL OF HOLES:*

*We could not ask for a better example of how bad fashion choices can just kill a person’s (or couple’s) whole vibe. Yesterday, she had on a breezily pretty resort collection dress that really suited her. He wasn’t dressed in the most stylish manner, but he’s one of those men who can make good jeans, a white dress shirt and a sport coat look sexy as hell. Together, they presented a picture that was pleasing and pretty, if not particularly cutting-edge chic.
Today? He’s generic af and she’s been forced back into another horrible LV creation. To be fair, her dress is acceptably pretty from the back. But that front is a horror show. That neckline looks utterly ridiculous on this style of dress and that hem looks like a massive sewing error. As per the uzh with her, when she picks or is handed a Louis Vuitton for the red carpet, it tends to be something way too complicated and unphotogenic for the situation. All you can see is the ****ed-up front of her dress.
Mr. … Fassbender, is it? Please take a seat. Someone from Human Resources will be out shortly.*


----------



## gingerglory

> Interviewer: What do you want people think about when they leave the movie?
> Michael Fassbender: I guess it’s an opportunity to appreciate how we all try and sort of navigate through life and do the best we can. So hopefully people just leave the theater and give each other a hug.


http://michaelfassbender.tumblr.com...terviewer-what-do-you-want-people-think-about


----------



## gingerglory

There is some kind of squeezing going on there, LOL


----------



## gingerglory

_“Is it true you and Alicia fell in love on set?”_
_












_


----------



## aprilmayjune

gingerglory said:


> There is some kind of squeezing going on there, LOL


lbr, who among us would _not _squeeze the FassAss given the opportunity?


----------



## FassbenderLover

This isn't good right?, Seems like LaLa Land is a hit with critics. 4 stars, compare to 2 for TLBO


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wait, he didn't really answer the question tho. He clearly avoided it by saying they met on *THAT* job and are "seeing" each other. But didn't he say he spend a lot of time alone? And eat alone? Hmm ok


----------



## gingerglory

AC new still


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> For those who asked.. You can find the whole story and stuff on my Twitter Well TLBO was gorgeous. Stunning performances, no words. Cinematography 9/10, performances 10/10, adaptation 7/10 of a story which was 10/10 IMO. So... Super great. Unbelievable (well, actually believable!!) chemistry between them and Rachel Weisz immense.
> Alicia and Michael are cute together, super lovely, Michael was protective and sweet, so proud of her and they looked so incredibly happy and beautiful, everybody was there for them, they were incredibly nice and kind. People were crazy.
> I have my pics with them (!!) and I also talked to Alicia a bit -super sweet and so beautiful.
> In the cinema after the movie standing ovation for about 5/6 minutes.
> Michael, Alicia and Derek stopped for a while and posed for pics. I took a video during the standing ovation and some pics. Posted on Twitter and I'll post more. I also shared my whole experience. Kind of, cos I'm too fudjdjsjsjdkddkwkje now to talk.
> When they left we were waiting for  them (who were leaving from the back door): I saw Alicia, Derek and Michael chatting to some people, there were their parents there too..
> When they got into the car I talked to Alicia again for 10 seconds and then I called Michael and he smiled and waved at my from the car. So, I'm very happy. ❤️❤️❤️



I'm so happy for you!  Thanks for sharing your experience with us!  Michael and Alicia looked great and very happy but I'm guessing not as happy as you were!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> There is some kind of squeezing going on there, LOL



Can you blame her?


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Can you blame her?


Truth is...if I was in her position...events would have been running a little later than scheduled...due to me having to take care of random things...er..coming up...


----------



## FassbenderLover

I'm sure he was walking too fast as he normally does and she tried to keep up by grabbing his jacket


----------



## FassbenderLover

O dear  https://www.facebook.com/groups/564730120339292/?ref=nf_target&fref=nf

*Two friends of mine were yesterday at the prèmiere of LBTO in Venice. She works For the Festival. She said That at the end there were very very moderate/light/weak applause. Vikander was good And the movie revolves around her but IT Is somehow Boring. Fassy seemd Like a 'nazi on vacation'. He Is a journalist And said the vote He gave the movie was 3 out of ten ... Fassbender has two facial expressions: 'With moustache And without mustache' ... Not very flattering I'm afraid ... He said IT Is a movie For 'desperate housewives' ... Fassy And Vikander stood up at the end of the projection And looked very worried about the low quantity of applause *


----------



## Just Askin

Believe this went on for over 6 minutes.
Just sayin'


----------



## carmencrem

From yesterday's party


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Believe this went on for over 6 minutes.
> Just sayin'



Ohhh yessss i was there i took 2 videos too *feels*


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Ohhh yessss i was there i took 2 videos too *feels*


Can't wait to see your stuff


----------



## Hackensack

I'm relieved that you were there, Carmencrem; I'm glad we're not at the mercy of "Anons" in trying to assess how the film was received!


----------



## Morgane

Time review (Stephanie Zacharek)
http://time.com/4463580/the-light-between-oceans-review/
*If the movie exacts a few tears from you, don’t be embarrassed*
The last filmmaker you’d expect to take on a prestige period best-seller is Derek Cianfrance, whose previous movies include a solemn indie crime drama (_The Place Beyond the Pines_) and a jagged contemporary romance (_Blue Valentine_). But _The Light Between Oceans,_ Cianfrance’s adaptation of M.L. Stedman’s novel about an early 20th century lighthouse keeper and his wife who find a baby girl in a shipwrecked boat and decide to raise her as their own, is somehow in keeping with Cianfrance’s modish, emotionally forthright style, even though it’s also a classy drama you could take your mom to. There’s nothing assaultive or aggressively experimental about the film, but in its construction, Cianfrance has taken great care to keep it from being snoozy awards-bait. If the movie exacts a few tears from you, don’t be embarrassed: It works for those tears honestly, and the two actresses who anchor the picture, Alicia Vikander and Rachel Weisz, give nuanced and deeply sympathetic performances. The characters they play are women you believe in, even if you don’t always like them.



Tom (Michael Fassbender) is a recently returned World War I veteran who, horrified by the things he has seen and done during wartime, accepts a lighthouse keeper’s post on a remote island off Western Australian. His first months there pass quickly: In a swift, efficient montage, Cianofrance shows him doing solemn, manly stuff, enjoying the good, clean physical exertion the job sometimes demands (such as chopping wood) and, in his spare time, staring thoughtfully out to sea. When his first term is over, he accepts another, longer one—but he hasn’t been able to forget the perceptive, intelligent young woman he’d met earlier, on his way out to the island for the first time, Alicia Vikander’s Isabel. The two court briefly and marry. Their first year or so of married life on the island passes blissfully: Isabel loves the sea and the fierce coastline, and she loves her husband even more. The only thing missing is a child.

But Isabel suffers multiple miscarriages and falls into a deep depression, until, miracle of miracles, a baby (alive) and a man (dead) show up in a boat drifting just offshore. Tom is eager to report the incident, but Isabel, having swiftly become attached to the infant, begs him not to. Why can’t they just pass the baby off as their own? Tom agrees, even though he knows how wrong this is—he looks as if a cloak of despair has settled around his shoulders. He buries the dead man, and with their new daughter, the couple settle easily into the joys of family living—until Tom learns that another human being is paying a steep price for their happiness. That woman is Hannah (Rachel Weisz), and she lives in the town not far from where Isabel’s parents still live. When Tom sets about redressing the wrong he and Isabel have done, he ignites a chain of events both tragic and irreversible.

Cianfrance lays out the story’s melodramatic twists with effortless grace. Sometimes he’s perhaps _too_comfortable with the material: At times the movie feels staid and conventional, and, handsomely shot by Adam Arkapaw, it definitely throws off an Awards-season sheen. (Visually speaking, you can’t go too wrong with that gorgeously unforgiving rocky coastline, where, close by, sea and sky alternately mirror and challenge each other.) But Cianfrance knows enough to trust mostly in his actors’ faces, and he’s got some good ones here: Quiet torment practically seeps through Fassbender’s pores. Weisz, as a woman who has lost all that she ever loved and is suddenly offered a chance to regain some of that love, radiates quiet, reserved desperation. And Vikander, in her most wrenching scenes, presents Isabel as a woman close to drowning in waves of grief and longing, though she is also, at times, near-monstrously selfish. Still, you feel for her, because there’s no way to look into Isabel’s eyes and dismiss the deadening sorrow that has made a home there. She’s the movie’s heart—and what you see when you look too deep inside a heart isn’t always pretty.


----------



## Morgane

http://www.npr.org/2016/09/01/49223...ns-richly-illuminates-a-couples-moral-dilemma

Janus Island, despite its rocky hilltops, patches of farmland, and ample beaches, can't be found on a map. That's because it doesn't exist. But to be fair to Janus, most real-life remote islands aren't easy to find on maps either, unless you know what you're looking for.

The gorgeous new period drama _The Light Between Oceans_ does know what it's looking for. Set on the fictitious Janus, which lies some distance from the Australian coast, the film understands the romance and the mystique that arises from picturesque isolation. Literature's greatest names have long routed their heroes to islands, and the movie demonstrates the setting's great durability. It builds a gripping morality play, with characters as fierce and hardened as the choppy waves that crash onto the shore from all directions.

The lighthouse keeper on this godforsaken paradise is Tom, played by Michael Fassbender with tight lips and a weary stare. He's a stoic WWI veteran with no family and a fat ton of survivor's remorse. These qualities would seem to make him the ideal candidate for such a solitary gig, but lighthouse keepers, we're told, fare better when they have companions to help tend to the chores. (The previous one had conjured images of his dead wife to keep him company.) So it's good for work when Tom quickly falls for Isabel (Alicia Vikander), the pretty young woman in the closest port town who's OK with the isolation—and the broken piano in the keeper's house—but desperately wants a family. Two heartbreaking miscarriages follow, with silent funerals as the island wind rattles the plain wooden crosses. The edge of the world seems to reject all attempts to populate it.

An unexpected gift soon washes ashore. It would be foolish to give away too much of what follows this divine intervention, but don't believe the ads for this movie billing it as a mere romance. Readers of the novel by M.L. Stedman, from which the film is adapted, will know what sorts of decisions await Tom and Isabel, both out on Janus where only God is around to judge, and back in town where the repercussions will grow over the years. The story is airtight, with not an action or background detail wasted. As a grieving mother on the mainland (Rachel Weisz) begins to factor into things, a fascinating spiritual element takes shape: What is the just and righteous decision, and what is the self-serving decision, and what if they are secretly the same?

*The skill of the leads is such that we can ask these questions without straying too far from the film itself. Any number of readings are possible in the performances of the red-hot, perfectly cast Fassbender and Vikander, who each depict their characters as withdrawn even when they're being intimate, and who can open up deep rifts in their relationship without saying a word. At one crucial moment Vikander lets out a scream of such primal fury, a wail of possession, that it shatters the bones. It's a selfish, even childlike reaction to something she herself did wrong, yet we never think of Isabel as a cheat. She's human, and her wounds are deep, and she's chosen the wrong way to fill them.*

Director Derek Cianfrance previously made _Blue Valentine_, a time-scrambled tale of love gone wrong,and _The Place Beyond the Pines_, a multi-generational crime saga. In the past, he has favored an intense, often furious brand of imagery that uses showy technique to approximate deep human emotion without ever quite arriving at real humanity. (Feel Ryan Gosling's pain! _Feel_ it!) But here, Cianfrance has found material that complements him well, because the stripped-down story forces him to put his visual style to good use. He does wonders with close-ups from behind, in three-quarter profile, setting the relationships between his leads off-kilter in subtle ways. And because setting your movie on an island is a waste if you can't bathe everything in natural light, he turns the film (shot on Tasmania and New Zealand) into magic-hour playtime.

_The Light Between Oceans_ drifts off-course in the ending, which drags on for one epilogue too many and operates under the ancient Hollywood sailor's mistaken belief that a touch of schmaltz cures all wounds. Yet the film remains an uncharted island of gripping narrative power and visual splendor, beckoning us to dock at its shore.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Can't wait to see your stuff





Hackensack said:


> I'm relieved that you were there, Carmencrem; I'm glad we're not at the mercy of "Anons" in trying to assess how the film was received!


Of course I can share with you! I'll write you. Even tho I'm postin on Twitter ❣


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not sure if links to these videos have been posted here yet?


Press conference 


Red carpet


TLBO  ovation

Also saw this in today's UK Metro newspaper, did a double take - thought I'd missed something at first!


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Also saw this in today's UK Metro newspaper, did a double take - thought I'd missed something at first!
> 
> View attachment 3457044


  Yes, I saw that.  Press making something out of nothing again!

Although ....


----------



## JaneWT

....also the second page of the Daily Telegraph on Friday, no less.  And even THAT publication appears to be rather confused over the status of Michael and Alicia's relationship....


----------



## JaneWT

Does anyone know the designer of Michael's suit?  I think it's fabulous but I haven't seen confirmation of the designer.  It could be off-the-peg high-street for all I care - I'm just curious.


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks, once again, to everyone who's posted pics, comments, feedback, reviews etc.  Loads of stuff around at the moment (what a lovely dilemma!) and so little time, so it's great to have it all in once place.  Is anyone else seeing TLBO this week?  It's not out here until November.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> ....also the second page of the Daily Telegraph on Friday, no less.  And even THAT publication appears to be rather confused over the status of Michael and Alicia's relationship....
> 
> View attachment 3457051



Haha, the Daily Telegraph too! I guess the vibe people pick up on leads them to think they are married or close to getting married; I've read so many reports of how smitten and loved up they are!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Does anyone know the designer of Michael's suit?  I think it's fabulous but I haven't seen confirmation of the designer.  It could be off-the-peg high-street for all I care - I'm just curious.



I haven't seen the designer mentioned anywhere but Michael wears Burberry a lot so that's a definite possibility.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Thanks, once again, to everyone who's posted pics, comments, feedback, reviews etc.  Loads of stuff around at the moment (what a lovely dilemma!) and so little time, so it's great to have it all in once place.  Is anyone else seeing TLBO this week?  It's not out here until November.



I wish...!! November for me too [emoji20]


----------



## Morgane

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...g_michael_fassbender_and_alicia_vikander.html

"In his fourth film, *The Light Between Oceans*, Cianfrance returns to some similar ground, again filming with a minimal cast in an isolated domestic setting—albeit on a much grander visual scale and with a significantly larger budget this time. (The movie that came in between, the crime saga _The Place Beyond the Pines_, was an honorable overreach.) Based on a best-selling (and notoriously tear-jerking) novel by the Australian writer M.L. Stedman, _The Light Between Oceans_ is Cianfrance’s first attempt at a literary adaptation. While this sparse and spacious film nimbly avoids many of the standard conventions that can weigh adaptations down—there’s no first-person voice-over, no long parlor conversations clarifying plot points—it falls victim to some others, especially during an overhasty, plot-twist-crammedepilogue. Still, Cianfrance’s gift for allowing his actors to create relationships—with one another, with the camera, and with the stark landscape that surrounds them—makes _The Light Between Oceans_ an unusually captivating romantic drama, at least until that last-act slide into self-sabotaging bathos.

Was there ever an actor more self-evidently born to play a melancholy lighthouse keeper than Michael Fassbender? That’s the profession of Tom Sherbourne, a reserved World War I vet whom we first meet in 1918 taking a lonely position on an island off the coast of Western Australia. (In fact the film was shot at the tip of New Zealand’s South Island, where the landscape is a starkly beautiful outcropping of steep, jagged cliffs surrounded by vast expanses of water.) For months at a time Tom must live alone in a small house at the base of a steep wooden staircase, which he ascends every night to light and maintain a gas lamp in the lighthouse tower."
Though its storyline makes it easy to dismiss as a weepy costume melodrama, _The Light Between Oceans_ strikes a tone that’s more emotionally direct and psychologically “modern” than most romantic dramas set in the past. Tom, Isabel and Hannah, impossibly gorgeous though they are, never seem like stock representative types: the stiff-upper-lip war vet, the twice-bereaved young mother, the devastated widow. Rather, they’re dynamic and unpredictable individuals, capable of both merciful and selfish acts. This specificity of character seems to come less from Cianfrance’s script (which is spare to the point of wordless in many key scenes) than from the unusually sensitive performances of, and rich relationships among, the three leads. Fassbender and Vikander make their deep dependence on one another as tangible as their equally deep differences. Weisz gets a handful of hanky-worthy scenes at the movie’s climax, though her character’s arc is one of the elements that feels most truncated by the rushed and choppy coda.

Enthusiasts of the Japanese filmmaker Yasujiro Ozu coined the term “pillow shot”for the insert shots of natural elements—the wind in the trees, birds sitting on telephone wires—that he liked to place in between dramatic scenes to give the audience’s attention a chance to rest. _The Light Between Oceans_ is a veritable Bed, Bath, and Beyond of pillow shots, with lengthy takes of the ever-shifting seascape around Janus Rock padding the spaces between every human interaction. The resulting stately, at times indulgent pacing (it’s 132 minutes long), in combination with composer Alexandre Desplat’s effulgent score, may make _The Light Between Oceans_feel too emo by half for some moviegoers."


But there’s an admirable boldness to Cianfrance’s take-no-prisoners assault on the viewer’s heart. His actors aren’t afraid to get down in the human muck of longing, guilt, grief, and uncertainty. For the audience to observe from an unaffected height, declaring ourselves immune to the tawdry pull of “melodrama,” would be to live under the same illusion as Fassbender’s reclusive Tom in this movie’s early scenes. Believing he already knows how all love stories turn out, Tom almost misses out on the chance to experience one that reminds him that, for better or worse, there is still such a thing as surprise.


----------



## Morgane

Othere review from Venice:
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ssbender-alicia-vikander-venice-a7219606.html
Melodramas don’t come any more torrid than _The Light Between Oceans_. This is a love story with a very dark undertow. Its characters are put through the emotional wringer, made to endure bereavement and betrayal alongside their snatched moments of happiness. The film takes its tone from Alexandre Desplat’s swirling musical score.

The storyline, heavily reliant on coincidence and unashamedly sentimental, could have seemed very trite but writer-director Derek Cianfrance approaches the material as if this is full-blown Shakespearean tragedy. He is helped by powerhouse performances from Fassbender and Vikander.

The film begins just after the First World War. Fassbender plays Tom Sherbourne, a taciturn but very dignified war veteran who can’t understand why he survived when so many of his colleagues died in the trenches. He has applied for a job as a lighthouse keeper on a remote island off the coast of Western Australia.

Isabel (Vikander) is the young woman he meets briefly on the mainland just before his first stint on the island. Her family, like those of everyone else in the community, has suffered badly in the war. She has lost two brothers. She is impulsive and a little reckless, persuading Tom to marry her so she can share his life on the island, where they live entirely alone.
Tom is damaged goods, a deeply repressed and guilt-ridden man who has very little expectation of achieving any happiness. He is also dutiful and fundamentally decent.

When Tom and Isabel are dropped off on the island, you begin to wonder just where the drama can come from. Gradually, with Isabel’s love, Tom comes out of his shell. At least initially, they are very content on the island. She becomes pregnant. We know, though, that their happiness won’t last long. Everything begins to change on the night of a mighty storm.

This is filmed in bravura, bone-rattling fashion by Cianfrance. In the wake of the storm comes grief and death. Tom and Isabel take a very fateful decision which they hope will bring them the domestic bliss they crave.

At times, as Tom is pushed to act against his own nature by his wife, the film seems like an early 1920s counterpart to Macbeth. Fassbender has relatively few lines but his face is a landscape of seething moral anguish and guilt. Vikander brings a mercurial intensity to her role as the young woman prepared to take reckless decisions in her desire to become a mother.
They seem to have got away with their plan but Tom’s chance encounter on the mainland with a grief-stricken widow (Weisz), whose German husband disappeared at sea along with her tiny daughter, threatens to bring their world crashing down.
At times, Cianfrance startles us with the sheer bleakness of his vision. Costume dramas don’t normally delve into such raw and painful areas. The writer-director is shameless, too, in the way he manipulates the audience with some very contrived plot twists. In its final reel, the film risks becoming very maudlin.

There are scenes here that make the most lachrymose TV movie weepie seem restrained by comparison. Nonetheless, you can’t help but admire the film’s full blown approach. The emotional storms and tempests here are of a velocity that easily matches anything Tom sees from his lighthouse keeper’s perch.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video clip of Michael (and Alicia) here from the Italian RAI channel:


There are several pics on its FB page too.

I noticed that Alicia's main PR person, Emma, was at Michael's side yesterday. Wonder if he and Alicia are sharing the same people now too?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Othere review from Venice:
> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ssbender-alicia-vikander-venice-a7219606.html
> Melodramas don’t come any more torrid than _The Light Between Oceans_. This is a love story with a very dark undertow. Its characters are put through the emotional wringer, made to endure bereavement and betrayal alongside their snatched moments of happiness. The film takes its tone from Alexandre Desplat’s swirling musical score.
> 
> The storyline, heavily reliant on coincidence and unashamedly sentimental, could have seemed very trite but writer-director Derek Cianfrance approaches the material as if this is full-blown Shakespearean tragedy. He is helped by powerhouse performances from Fassbender and Vikander.
> 
> The film begins just after the First World War. Fassbender plays Tom Sherbourne, a taciturn but very dignified war veteran who can’t understand why he survived when so many of his colleagues died in the trenches. He has applied for a job as a lighthouse keeper on a remote island off the coast of Western Australia.
> 
> Isabel (Vikander) is the young woman he meets briefly on the mainland just before his first stint on the island. Her family, like those of everyone else in the community, has suffered badly in the war. She has lost two brothers. She is impulsive and a little reckless, persuading Tom to marry her so she can share his life on the island, where they live entirely alone.
> Tom is damaged goods, a deeply repressed and guilt-ridden man who has very little expectation of achieving any happiness. He is also dutiful and fundamentally decent.
> 
> When Tom and Isabel are dropped off on the island, you begin to wonder just where the drama can come from. Gradually, with Isabel’s love, Tom comes out of his shell. At least initially, they are very content on the island. She becomes pregnant. We know, though, that their happiness won’t last long. Everything begins to change on the night of a mighty storm.
> 
> This is filmed in bravura, bone-rattling fashion by Cianfrance. In the wake of the storm comes grief and death. Tom and Isabel take a very fateful decision which they hope will bring them the domestic bliss they crave.
> 
> At times, as Tom is pushed to act against his own nature by his wife, the film seems like an early 1920s counterpart to Macbeth. Fassbender has relatively few lines but his face is a landscape of seething moral anguish and guilt. Vikander brings a mercurial intensity to her role as the young woman prepared to take reckless decisions in her desire to become a mother.
> They seem to have got away with their plan but Tom’s chance encounter on the mainland with a grief-stricken widow (Weisz), whose German husband disappeared at sea along with her tiny daughter, threatens to bring their world crashing down.
> At times, Cianfrance startles us with the sheer bleakness of his vision. Costume dramas don’t normally delve into such raw and painful areas. The writer-director is shameless, too, in the way he manipulates the audience with some very contrived plot twists. In its final reel, the film risks becoming very maudlin.
> 
> There are scenes here that make the most lachrymose TV movie weepie seem restrained by comparison. Nonetheless, you can’t help but admire the film’s full blown approach. The emotional storms and tempests here are of a velocity that easily matches anything Tom sees from his lighthouse keeper’s perch.



UK reviews so far for TLBO have all been very good [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

*http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/...rfully-told-weepie-will-put-you-a3334196.html*
*Venice Film Festival 2016: The Light Between Oceans, review – Wonderfully told weepie will put you through the emotional wringer*
How hard can life be? This hard. If you have tears, prepare to shed them now. Just back from years in the trenches, traumatised almost into silence, Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender, all wounded nobility) takes on a job as the solitary keeper of a lighthouse on its own remote island, Janus Rock (looks both ways, y’see) between two oceans. 

But before he sets out, he catches the eye of the loveliest woman in the world, never mind parochial Western Australia way back when, Isabel (Alicia Vikander, doing that thing of having all her feelings right there in her face, unfiltered), herself profoundly wounded by the loss of her brothers in the Great War. Just as a bereaved mother is still a mother, is she still a sister, she wonders?

They recognise each other’s hurt, each other’s need —and, after corresponding, marry. She joins him in his fastness and they are as happy as lovers can be, all the more so when Isabel becomes pregnant. But in that frightening isolation, she miscarries, twice. And then, a dinghy washes up, bearing, somehow, a dead man and a tiny, beautiful baby girl, whom Isabel claims as her own. Despite being the man of the greatest rectitude for thousands of miles, Tom does not have the heart to deny her. They adopt the child, naming her Lucy, and she grows up joyously with them for the next four years (Florence Clery is a little star herself).
But back on the mainland, her real mother Hannah (Rachel Weisz) mourns both her husband and her baby — and once he has realised her existence and pain, Tom cannot stay silent, despite the agonising consequences for Isabel, for himself, for little Lucy and even for Hannah.

So this story, based on Australian writer M L Stedman’s smash romantic novel of 2012, directed by Derek Cianfrance (The Place Beyond the Pines, Blue Valentine, also about lovers ripping each other up) is a kind of emotional torture machine, relentlessly wringing out feelings, through its beautiful landscapes, fine central performances, steady arc, unrelenting long shots and surging Alexandre Desplat score. Nobody’s the villain, everybody hurts. Ask yourself, though: do you need to be so wrung, by appointment?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> *http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/...rfully-told-weepie-will-put-you-a3334196.html*
> *Venice Film Festival 2016: The Light Between Oceans, review – Wonderfully told weepie will put you through the emotional wringer*
> How hard can life be? This hard. If you have tears, prepare to shed them now. Just back from years in the trenches, traumatised almost into silence, Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender, all wounded nobility) takes on a job as the solitary keeper of a lighthouse on its own remote island, Janus Rock (looks both ways, y’see) between two oceans.
> 
> But before he sets out, he catches the eye of the loveliest woman in the world, never mind parochial Western Australia way back when, Isabel (Alicia Vikander, doing that thing of having all her feelings right there in her face, unfiltered), herself profoundly wounded by the loss of her brothers in the Great War. Just as a bereaved mother is still a mother, is she still a sister, she wonders?
> 
> They recognise each other’s hurt, each other’s need —and, after corresponding, marry. She joins him in his fastness and they are as happy as lovers can be, all the more so when Isabel becomes pregnant. But in that frightening isolation, she miscarries, twice. And then, a dinghy washes up, bearing, somehow, a dead man and a tiny, beautiful baby girl, whom Isabel claims as her own. Despite being the man of the greatest rectitude for thousands of miles, Tom does not have the heart to deny her. They adopt the child, naming her Lucy, and she grows up joyously with them for the next four years (Florence Clery is a little star herself).
> But back on the mainland, her real mother Hannah (Rachel Weisz) mourns both her husband and her baby — and once he has realised her existence and pain, Tom cannot stay silent, despite the agonising consequences for Isabel, for himself, for little Lucy and even for Hannah.
> 
> So this story, based on Australian writer M L Stedman’s smash romantic novel of 2012, directed by Derek Cianfrance (The Place Beyond the Pines, Blue Valentine, also about lovers ripping each other up) is a kind of emotional torture machine, relentlessly wringing out feelings, through its beautiful landscapes, fine central performances, steady arc, unrelenting long shots and surging Alexandre Desplat score. Nobody’s the villain, everybody hurts. Ask yourself, though: do you need to be so wrung, by appointment?



This was the review I posted a screenshot of earlier - gave TLBO 4 stars out of 5 [emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Video clip of Michael (and Alicia) here from the Italian RAI channel:
> 
> 
> There are several pics on its FB page too.
> 
> I noticed that Alicia's main PR person, Emma, was at Michael's side yesterday. Wonder if he and Alicia are sharing the same people now too?




If the couple is heading the same event then getting only one  PR person along makes sense. Whole world is doing cost cutting now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> If the couple is heading the same event then getting only one  PR person along makes sense. Whole world is doing cost cutting now.



Yeah, could be. Guess we will know for sure when Michael promotes TAU and AC later this year.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, could be. Guess we will know for sure when Michael promotes TAU and AC later this year.



I think he still keeps his own team. Just that if both Alicia and him attend the  same function, then they can bring only one PR person, saving cost on airfare, accommodation etc.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I think he still keeps his own team. Just that if both Alicia and him attend the  same function, then they can bring only one PR person, saving cost on airfare, accommodation etc.



Possibly, but Alicia had another PR person with her yesterday, not her main PR, Emma, but another lady who I've seen with her at one or two previous events.


----------



## Morgane

Yes,the UK reviews are very good.
Short video on Rai Movie:
https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1283576998342695&id=122062084494198&__tn__=*s






















































Source


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Possibly, but Alicia had another PR person with her yesterday, not her main PR, Emma, but another lady who I've seen with her at one or two previous events.



I saw there was one older one (followed her to Rio for LV show) and yesterday's younger lady.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Believe this went on for over 6 minutes.
> Just sayin'



That hug moment..















Video 360
https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154537301219752&id=92903404751
https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154536702944752&id=92903404751

https://facebook.com/Labiennaledivenezia/


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Don't know if it was posted before - sighting yesterday - same shirt with the interview with ET


----------



## Selayang430

Black & White, Suit & Tie


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/09/02/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-light-between-oceans Longer version of the EW interview with Michael and Alicia


----------



## carmencrem

The Washington post about TLBO https://www.washingtonpost.com/goin...1143ee-6eae-11e6-9705-23e51a2f424d_story.html they really liked it and gave it 3,5/4 stars.

Business insider UK loved it too: http://uk.businessinsider.com/the-l...ovie-review-derek-cianfrance-2016-8?r=US&IR=T

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/09/ve...s-photocall-red-carpet-fashion-prabal-gurung/


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> The Washington post about TLBO https://www.washingtonpost.com/goin...1143ee-6eae-11e6-9705-23e51a2f424d_story.html they really liked it and gave it 3,5/4 stars.
> 
> Business insider UK loved it too: http://uk.businessinsider.com/the-l...ovie-review-derek-cianfrance-2016-8?r=US&IR=T
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/09/ve...s-photocall-red-carpet-fashion-prabal-gurung/



Thanks for sharing, Carmen. RT now 61%. Overall it is still ok. I saw some review from audiences (US), the common complaints are slow pace. I Current box office projection not as good but once again we need to be patient.


----------



## Selayang430

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/movies/the-light-between-oceans-review.html?

New York Times review and I wish to highlight this part :-


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/movies/the-light-between-oceans-review.html?
> 
> New York Times review and I wish to highlight this part :-
> 
> View attachment 3457415


So true. 
All the critics said so in Venice and many of them loved the movie, journalist Benedetta Franzin gave it a 8/10. They said it's a very psychological story that's why it's not an easy movie to see, and that's why it's beautiful.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Just Askin

O dear 
Does anyone else think it strange that some posters src links on Michael never work.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> O dear
> Does anyone else think it strange that some posters src links on Michael never work.


I dont have the PF app anymore and this is cool cos it doesn't make me see anything about people I ignore, so I don't even know what you're talking about and I don't even want to know but your posts' style always makes me lol. 
btw http://www.radiomontecarlo.net/vide...so-sul-set-del-film.html#.V8qtArDl1j0.twitter  nice - I'm not sure the interviewer is italian btw cos he doesn't have an italian accent. It's cute, they look great! Michael is


----------



## Just Askin

Again..love this mans thinking 





http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/149608146575/michael-fassbender-answering-the-essential


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Love this couple...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Love this couple...



how cute! I hope there's a longer version! x


----------



## missbellamama

I cannot believe I just scored some TIFF tickets at a gala event with Michael Fassbender  this Monday ,as the guest of honour !


----------



## Just Askin

missbellamama said:


> I cannot believe I just scored some TIFF tickets at a gala event with Michael Fassbender  this Monday ,as the guest of honour !


Good for you. Enjoy your evening


----------



## FassbenderLover

Review for TLBO

*After two stellar indie offerings (Blue ValentineandThe Place Beyond the Pines), director Derek Cianfrance delivers his first project for a major studio with this week'sThe Light Between Oceans. Starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, the film is based on M.L. Stedman's 2012 novel of the same name, and while the source material may have offered a stirring emotional experience, Cianfrance's adaptation isn't quite up to the task.

After years fighting in the trenches during World War I, Tom Sherbourne (Fassbender) returns home and accepts a position as a lighthouse keeper off the coast of Western Australia. He's eager for the quiet solitude offered by the remote island of Janus Rock, but an encounter with the cheerful, affectionate Isabel (Vikander) while visiting the mainland soon finds him longing for some company. It's not long before the two are married, and Isabel joins Tom on the island as the two begin making plans for a family. Tragedy strikes when Isabel suffers a miscarriage, a frightening situation made all the more harrowing because it takes place at the height of a brutal storm, with Tom sequestered in the lighthouse and Isabel unable to reach him.

Determined not to be conquered by misfortune, they try again, and although Isabel makes it much further into her pregnancy, they're left with the same result, memorialized by a pair of crude wooden crosses hammered into the hillside above their home. Grief-stricken and despondent, Isabel appears to be sliding steadily toward the grasp of madness: which may be why she pleads with Tom not to report the dead body that has just washed ashore in a rowboat, or the wailing infant that accompanies it. Her refusal to be seen by a doctor means that news of her latest miscarriage hasn't reached the mainland - so why not pass the child off as their own?

Tom reluctantly agrees to the ruse, but while Isabel settles happily into motherhood, cooing and fussing over "Lucy," her husband is haunted by the choice they've made. Even the most joyous occasions find Tom wracked with guilt, and when he steps outside for a breath of fresh air after Lucy's christening, he stumbles upon a woman (Rachel Weisz) weeping over a gravesite and realizes that she's mourning the loss of her own daughter, who disappeared at sea with her husband. It's one thing when the girl's parents were both assumed dead, but the revelation that her mother is very much alive sets off a string of events that will have significant ramifications for both families.

Cianfrance, who adapted the novel for the screen, seems less interested in exploring the complicated and compelling thematic elements than he does basking in melodrama. It often feels like every directorial decision is meant to evoke a sense of melancholy, from the sweeping shots of the lighthouse against the backdrop of a colorless ocean, to the numerous close-ups of people weeping - Fassbender with his jaw clenched stoically, Vikander typically on the verge of hysterics - but very little of the emotion ever feels authentic. The performances from the three leads are serviceable enough, but The Light Between Oceanswould be far more effective if it didn't spend its bloated running time actively trying to tug at our emotions, instead of allowing us to become organically invested in its characters and narrative.*


----------



## FassbenderLover

*SamVerified account ‏@danceremix  35m35 minutes ago 
THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS has a "you keep waiting for Michael Fassbender to take out his secret laptop" problem

Christopher Leigh‏@Christastic71  42m42 minutes ago *
*#TheLightBetweenOceans** was so so soooo boring but gotDAMN if I didn't enjoy staring at Michael Fassbender for 2 straight hours *

*Ethan Brundeen‏@therealbrundeen  1h1 hour ago 
So The Palladium is showing **#TheLightBetweenOceans** in a 400 seat theatre. I think they're overestimating their market.*

*Robert Gregory*‏@*GregRobbery*  3h3 hours ago
*Critics should be calling the Light Between Oceans the least marketable movie of 2016*

*Seba‏@SebaPixar  4h4 hours ago 
The light between oceans has a 20M budget Thanks Disney, you killed that movie with the invisible marketing it had*


----------



## FassbenderLover

http://www.showbiz411.com/2016/09/0...akes-1000-deniro-ko-ed-ben-hur-rip-oceans-dim

*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander are fine actors. She even has an Oscar now. But they can’t find “The Light Between Oceans.” It’s a dark dark place when your movie is ridiculous. They made $1,357,000 last night. That won’t pay the electric bill at the lighthouse. This real life couple isn’t generating heat at the box office. (I wonder how often that sentence has been written over the years.)*


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ouch


----------



## FassbenderLover

*Bertie Covington*‏@*BertieCovington*  59m59 minutes ago 
'The Light Between Oceans' a beautiful disappointment - http://wp.me/p74ZsM-bfo

Entertainment 
*'The Light Between Oceans' a beautiful disappointment*
*There is no misfortune too shattering for Derek Cianfrance it seems. The writer and director of “Blue Valentine,” “The Place Beyond the Pines” and now, an adaptation of the M.L. Stedman novel “The Light Between Oceans” confidently strides into stories of little hope and painful circumstance, using pretty actors and even prettier settings to create sweeping milieus of human devastation. 
But where the dissolving marriage in “Blue Valentine” was so tangibly real that it felt as raw as a breakup, “The Light Between Oceans” crashes into the shores of its own strange story, pummeling the audience with Big Feelings that never quite cut through. Perhaps it’s because it follows the characters down a morally murky path of increasingly poor choices where only one is given any depth after the original sin. But we’ll get to that later. 
“The Light Between Oceans” starts out as a handsome love story in a handsome place, even if dread looms in the angry seas and winds enveloping this picturesque seaside town. Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender, looking rugged and war-weary) has just returned from service in World War I and takes a position as the caretaker of a lighthouse on a small island off the coast of Australia. He’s warned that the last man in the job went a little crazy out there on his own, and everyone seems to think that it’s just not a good idea to live on that island without a wife. 
In any event, the stoic Tom finds a woman soon enough in Isabel (a luminous Alicia Vikander), who is forward and spirited enough to suggest a date with the shy newcomer. They fall fast and beautifully in love and take off for life on the island together, enraptured of one another in a newlywed daze. 
Then Isabel starts to have problems carrying a child to term. She loses one early on, and then another quite a bit later in pregnancy. The second is the blow that threatens to destroy them, until they spot a rowboat drifting in the waters. Inside, there’s a dead man and a wailing infant girl. You know where this is going. 
After one night with the child, Isabel is a goner. She’s fallen in love with this gift and like a stubborn child will not let go despite Tom’s pleas (What about adoption? My professional obligation to log everything? The social contract to not steal babies?). But Tom, seeing the spark return to Isabel’s haunted eyes, reluctantly caves. 
And they start raising the little one as their own, sinking deeper into the lie until Tom realizes that the mother, Hannah (Rachel Weisz), lives 
heartbroken on the mainland. The human factor makes Tom’s moral compass spin and it’s here that the story really starts to lose itself quite simply because the other half of this equation is reduced to a one-note cliché. 
As a mother, Isabel is no longer an individual, a sexual being or even a supportive partner. She is just a gooey mess of motherly emotions and insanity. It’s a shame, too. How often is the devastation of multiple miscarriages and stillbirths, an experience that so many women have, actually represented? Once the child arrives, it’s no longer Isabel’s story. Tom gets to be the protector of his childlike wife and the martyr for their choices. By the third act, I’m certain we’re not supposed to be annoyed with everyone (actually, Isabel’s parents are OK). 
“The Light Between Oceans” is stunning to see, and the performances are of the highest caliber, but it’s all packaged in a story that just doesn’t earn its stay, or our tears.*


----------



## Hackensack

Somebody's going on my "ignore" list.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> Somebody's going on my "ignore" list.


i really hope somebody isn't planning on wasting their money on this terrible movie.


----------



## Just Askin

Zoomnews (who?) Versus The Guardian.  Er...who should I listen to....difficult to decide....   93 views v daily circ of 194,000


----------



## mollie12

*SamVerified account ‏@danceremix 35m35 minutes ago 
THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS has a "you keep waiting for Michael Fassbender to take out his secret laptop" problem*

I'm not even sure what this means.


----------



## Hackensack

It sounds meant to be vaguely dirty but I don't understand how?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> It sounds meant to be vaguely dirty but I don't understand how?


Maybe all his movies have a ""you keep waiting for Michael Fassbender to take out his secret laptop" problem" for this reviewer bc they've seen Shame one too many times?


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> *Robert Gregory*‏@*GregRobbery*  3h3 hours ago
> *Critics should be calling the Light Between Oceans the least marketable movie of 2016*
> 
> *Seba‏@SebaPixar  4h4 hours ago
> The light between oceans has a 20M budget Thanks Disney, you killed that movie with the invisible marketing it had*


I actually agree with the first tweet and it's funny how people (I've seen other people as well) are complaining about the "invisible marketing" when according to some  people Disney is spending so much to promote the thirsty couple,and the thirsty couple is doing incredible things to promote this film.. 




FassbenderLover said:


> http://www.showbiz411.com/2016/09/0...akes-1000-deniro-ko-ed-ben-hur-rip-oceans-dim
> 
> *Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander are fine actors. She even has an Oscar now. But they can’t find “The Light Between Oceans.” It’s a dark dark place when your movie is ridiculous. They made $1,357,000 last night. That won’t pay the electric bill at the lighthouse. This real life couple isn’t generating heat at the box office. (I wonder how often that sentence has been written over the years.)*


Wasn't Friedman the one who was paid by Harvey and Paula to write that they were in Cannes? 



FassbenderLover said:


> *Bertie Covington*‏@*BertieCovington*  59m59 minutes ago
> 'The Light Between Oceans' a beautiful disappointment - http://wp.me/p74ZsM-bfo



I don't know this site but I'm glad to see that the performances are always praised. 



aprilmayjune said:


> Maybe all his movies have a ""you keep waiting for Michael Fassbender to take out his secret laptop" problem" for this reviewer bc they've seen Shame one too many times?


----------



## mollie12

The Vanity Fair podcast Little Gold Men has an interview with Derek Cianfrance, but I haven't had a chance to listen to it.


----------



## Morgane

Some random tweets:
@lcj9431: I just saw #TheLightBetweenOceans & I just want to say that Alicia Vikander is a gift. Such raw, relentless & effortless talent. Wow. @LVShannyLeigh: The Light Between Oceans should have been preceded by a three-tissue warning. Damn you, Fassbender. @mmkoch200: I enjoyed #TheLightBetweenOceans . Very moving . Great performances . Fassbender has become one of my favorite actors since First Class
@intothecrevasse THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS: a sweeping yet intimate Old Testament fable, rendered with a classicist's verve. Could've done without the coda. 

@RhapsodyLift: I just watched The Light Between Oceans and I have so many feelings I can't deal with any of them. 

 @crystallperez: The light between oceans was such a sad but good movie  :'( 

@mikemovie: The Light Between Oceans is magnificent. A melodrama made with great skill. Fassbender, Vikander, and Weisz are outstanding. 

@parksandrekt: hey I just saw the light between oceans and I'm ****in crying 

@ElyGonzo: The Light Between Oceans was simply amazing & beautiful beautiful acting by Fassbender & Vikander 
@TDRUFtheFilmBUF: Even if the film itself wont be up for any Oscars, Fassbender, Weisz, and Vikander are all so frickin incredible in The Light Between Oceans

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/light-between-oceans-director-working-924438
*"It was me, Michael, Alicia and a 12-person crew and we all lived at this lighthouse location that was an hour-and-a-half away from any living person for five weeks," said Derek Cianfrance on shooting his period drama.*
"I was sick of myself," said director Derek Cianfrance of his decision to make_ The Light Between Oceans_, which opens in theaters today.

The writer-director's 2010 break-out feature _Blue Valentine_, starring Michelle Williams and Ryan Gosling,took more than a decade to make, and he'd re-teamed with Gosling on the family drama_ The Place Beyond the Pines_ in 2012. Both were original screenplays.

But as he considered his next feature, Cianfrance knew he wanted to do an adaptation. He explained: "I was sick of my own ideas." And so he found M.L. Stedman's novel.

_The Light Between Oceans _follows the story of a lighthouse keeper, played by Michael Fassbender, and his wife, Alicia Vikander, who are unable to have children but who find a baby in a boat that washes ashore on their island. They decide to raise the child as their own, only to eventually find her actual mother on the mainland.

In a conversation that spans both relatable (crying on public transit) and not-so-relatable topics (living on an island with Vikander and Fassbender for five weeks), the director talked with _THR_about his latest film.

*How were you introduced to The Light Between Oceans?*

After my last film, _Place Beyond the Pine_s, I was sick of myself and I was sick of my own ideas. I really want to do an adaptation, so I spent a year reading stuff that made no sense to me. I would get to page 10 and have to go back to page one because I would have no idea what I just read. I was getting hopeless about the whole thing but then I went to meeting at DreamWorks because Steven Spielberg had loved _Blue Valentine _— it was his favorite film of 2010 or something — and they gave me a big pile of the stuff they owned the rights to and at the top of the pile was _The Light Between Oceans_.

*Why did you commit to it?*

When I was a kid I used to think I lived on an island. When people would come visit us, we would change and when people would leave we would go back to being real again, so I always thought families were full of secrets. When my parents split up I remember everyone was shocked on the outside of my house, but me, I was not shocked. I was a witness to it. Secrets and families is what I make movies about.

I was reading the end of the book on a subway in New York City — the C train — and I was crying. I was on a rush hour subway train and I was crying and it was so embarrassing to cry in public like that. No one likes crying in public. But I thought that if any of these people would be reading this, they would be crying too. And that was one of the things I tried to keep in mind while making the film, not to be scared of emotion.    

*After making only original films, did you find adapting someone else's work difficult?*

No. It was a pleasure. The hardest part about making a movie is making a movie. The hardest part for me was being gone from my family for three months and not seeing my wife and kids for 90 days. As a human being, I can't be a good filmmaker without love in my own life. I make movies about exactly where I am as a man, that reflect the spot I am at there and then. So I felt a lot of heartbreak and melancholic distance about being so far away from my family so I put that into the movie.

*What were you looking for when casting your leads?*

I kind of thought about Michael as Tom all along. I always thought that Michael was like a mental giant in movies. Like when he becomes Magneto I totally believe he can actually crush metal. But I had never seen his heart, so when I met with him I wanted to understand what his heart was about, and when we met I could totally see how his brain and heart could have a battle — like duty vs. honor — which is what happens to Tom.

Then I had to find someone that would match with him. For Isabelle I told my casting director that I needed to find Gena Rowlands from _A Woman Under the Influence _or Vivien Leigh from_Gone with the Wind _— I needed to find someone who was exactly what they felt. She falls in love with you and she ask you to marry her. If she finds a baby she wants to keep it. She's impulse. And my casting director said, "You need to meet Alicia."


*How was shooting on location?*

It was me, Michael, Alicia and a 12-person crew and we all lived at this lighthouse location that was an hour-and-a-half away from any living person and we lived there for five weeks. I remember when I first presented that idea to Michael and he asked if it was really necessary. And I told him "Michael I fought so many battles to allow us to do this. This is a gift I am giving you. More than any type of direction, I can give you this experience. So, please give it a shot." And he goes "Okay, I'll give it one night." And then flash forward five weeks later and I had to literally pull him from the location.

*Did you have any sort of rehearsal before getting to the island?*

I don't like to rehearse because my fear is that you'll "get it." I have had rehearsals or auditions with actors before where it’s never going to get any better than that. Then you spend the whole time shooting trying to get back to a pre-conceived notion.

*How was your first experience shooting a period piece?*

I loved going back in time to a primal human state, where we weren't affected by anything but the weather and our own emotions. I wanted to make sure it wasn't too precious. With a lot of period pieces, they are too polite. They are whispering the whole time.

I remember a great supporting actor Jane Menelaus was doing a dinner scene and I made sure that they didn't eat lunch that day and that the food was actually good food. And she goes "I don't want to scratch the China." So I take a plate off the table and smash it to pieces — and come to find out it was like a part of a really rare China set and it was like $2,500 — but the point was let's break stuff. Let's not walk on egg shells.  

*How would you say your experiences as a father affected your filmmaking?*

Right now my life is so simple: I am a filmmaker, a dad and a husband. All three of those are intertwined. I am trying to be good at all of them and I am failing at it every moment. I am interested in longevity — as a man, as a filmmaker. I don't think I could have made any of the movies without being a father.

[_The Light Between Oceans_] is about legacy and questions of paternity and intimate relationship between mother and child, husband and wife. To me, I feel the significance of seemingly insignificant things. I feel when my son holds my hand — it is as important as all the eternity of time that has come before and the eternity of time that will come after.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> I actually agree with the first tweet and it's funny how people (I've seen other people as well) are complaining about the "invisible marketing" when according to some  people Disney is spending so much to promote the thirsty couple,and the thirsty couple is doing incredible things to promote this film..
> 
> 
> Wasn't Friedman the one who was paid by Harvey and Paula to write that they were in Cannes?
> 
> 
> :



Almost forgot this showbiz411 which was supposed to be paid by HW to write  the couple was in Cannas and sang good about them as 'royal couple '? Found this really funny lol.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Not even Harvey can save this http://deadline.com/2016/09/dont-br...rgan-labor-day-weekend-box-office-1201812978/

*Outside of those two titles, it’s all single digits for a number of films in the top 20. Disney’s final DreamWorks live-action release before the latter takes its business over to Universal,The Light Between Oceans is currently poised to draw$4.85Mover three-days, and$6.1M over four which is at the lower end of where the Derek Cianfrance film was projected. While it’s not a complete disaster for the $20M feature adaptation of M.L. Stedman’s debut novel, it’s a meh result. Why? Consider the fact that the book was a bestseller and this lush period romance is arriving to theaters in the wake of star Alicia Vikander’s (who I hear is fantastic in the movie) best supporting actress Oscar for The Danish Girl.Light has been on the shelf for more than a year as Disney and DreamWorks went back and fourth on where to date it, and how to position the movie in regards to Vikander and Michael Fassbender’s other projects. Having started production in September 2014,Light was already in the can a year ago, but Danish Girl and Steve Jobs were perceived as bigger pieces of Oscar bait for the duo.
Given the fierce fall season which kicks off with Warner Bros.’ Clint Eastwood awards contenderSully next weekend,**Disney decided to cast Light into theaters over the Labor Day holiday**. Now that’s not a crazy distribution m.o. If there’s a dynamic drama in the marketplace that’s well reviewed, adults will come out for it during summer’s final frame. Focus Features has gone after this audience in the past with titles that smelled like awards bait early on, i.e. The Constant Gardener, The Debt, andThe American. The Constant Gardener made close to $11M over the four-day Labor Day holiday on 1,346 and churned out a best supporting actress Oscar win for Rachel Weisz (who also stars here in Light) and another three noms.The Debt made $12.9M on 1,826 in its first four days and earned star Jessica Chastain a number of critics group kudos. But both Constant Gardner and Debt possessed stellar reviews, and though Light is moving older females to cry with a B+ CinemaScore, it doesn’t have all the goods for a long box office and awards season run.*


----------



## Allie28

_*The Light Between Oceans*_ ||

     “You know, Janus is where the word ‘_January_’ comes from. Named after the same god as this island. He’s got two faces, back to back. One is looking both ways. Torn between two ways of seeing things.
     January looks forward to the new year and back to the old. And this island looks in the direction of two different oceans.”

http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/149668290150/the-light-between-oceans-you-know-janus


----------



## Allie28

LOL!!







This totally explains why they kept that child they found.

http://fassynated.tumblr.com/post/149840500880/this-totally-explains-why-they-kept-that-child


----------



## carmencrem

https://m.facebook.com/michaelfassbenderlatino/posts/1043279519122308 Nice interview about TLBO but not only - also other movies of his career, his work, AC..


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Not even Harvey can save this http://deadline.com/2016/09/dont-breathe-light-between-oceans-morgan-labor-day-weekend-box-office-1201812978



I don't know why Harvey should care about a Touchstone movie.. I don't know why a person who can't even keep his movies in theaters,should care about other studios' movies.. LOL Where does this article say that the film is a disaster?  It's not great,it's not bad. They expected 6-9 M. 6,1M ,if confirmed,is a decent BO for an adult drama aimed to a female (older) audience,released in 1,500 theaters during the wekeast weekend of the year,with a low-cost marketing. SJ was released in 2,500 theaters,with a huge promotion,Oscar buzz and a 11-12M opening weekend  would have been satisfying. The point is that some people have crafted a whole narrative  about great Oscar campaigns to win the first and the second Oscar,showmances with staged pap strolls in June,a huge promotion financed and managed  by Harvey who is strangely cooperating with Disney..  I doubt the producers or Disney (I don't thonk they care) expected any awards season run. Even with unanimous critical acclaim,TLBO has a bad release date and it's getting lost among the other movies that will play on the fall festival circuit.Above all,she has just won an Oscar with two movies in contention,and I doubt they would nominate him for a consecutive year,for a subtle role.
Anyway,it's always funny to see people who claim to be fans hoping that his movies flop.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> _*The Light Between Oceans*_ ||
> 
> “You know, Janus is where the word ‘_January_’ comes from. Named after the same god as this island. He’s got two faces, back to back. One is looking both ways. Torn between two ways of seeing things.
> January looks forward to the new year and back to the old. And this island looks in the direction of two different oceans.”
> 
> http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/149668290150/the-light-between-oceans-you-know-janus


This is one of the best scenes of the movie, for me: it delivers such a sweetness, I don't know . It's moving.
I can't wait to see it again.  



Allie28 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This totally explains why they kept that child they found.
> 
> http://fassynated.tumblr.com/post/149840500880/this-totally-explains-why-they-kept-that-child


Ahahah this is gorgeous!!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Black & White, Suit & Tie
> 
> View attachment 3457256
> View attachment 3457257
> View attachment 3457258
> View attachment 3457259


Gosh I wish I was still there! What a night! Fans were crazy for them both, and they were both super nice and took pics with fans. A lot of pics. They even hugged us, if/when we asked  
They were expected by tons of people who had made posters and bought little presents for them too. I think they were really happy, the acceptance was incredible. 
A bit too crowds and messy, while I was trying to talk to Alicia a person behind me kept asking her for an autograph (but she finished with me first! ) and same while I was taking my pic with Michael. Luckily I had the chance to see them after the screening too, for some minutes, with way less people cos they didn't know they were there.
Michael and Alicia were the kindest btw: after the press conference they had to go back to their hotel and the car was waiting for them but they stopped to sign and take pics with every single person who asked.
Only people with a special permission could get into the area where they were in that moment, all the other fans couldn't and so they were waiting out of that area, just calling them and taking pics from 100 meters away. Michael and Alicia didn't care about rules and went out taking pics and signing for every single possible person, they really took a lot of time and were cute and nice. Everybody loved them that day. also on the red carpet they asked the security to let them see everyone before going inside, that's why the carpet lasted for a pretty long time. 
And oh the pics from that premiere were beautiful! Thanks Selayang for these in b&w! ❤️


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> I don't know why Harvey should care about a Touchstone movie.. I don't know why a person who can't even keep his movies in theaters,should care about other studios' movies.. LOL Where does this article say that the film is a disaster?  It's not great,it's not bad. They expected 6-9 M. 6,1M ,if confirmed,is a decent BO for an adult drama aimed to a female (older) audience,released in 1,500 theaters during the wekeast weekend of the year,with a low-cost marketing. SJ was released in 2,500 theaters,with a huge promotion,Oscar buzz and a 11-12M opening weekend  would have been satisfying. The point is that some people have crafted a whole narrative  about great Oscar campaigns to win the first and the second Oscar,showmances with staged pap strolls in June,a huge promotion financed and managed  by Harvey who is strangely cooperating with Disney..  I doubt the producers or Disney (I don't thonk they care) expected any awards season run. Even with unanimous critical acclaim,TLBO has a bad release date and it's getting lost among the other movies that will play on the fall festival circuit.Above all,she has just won an Oscar with two movies in contention,and I doubt they would nominate him for a consecutive year,for a subtle role.
> Anyway,it's always funny to see people who claim to be fans hoping that his movies flop.



THR article about HW as reference, I supposed HW  worries about his own credit lines, no time for other studio's movies. 

Some of his fans - one sentence can't explain all.....


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Gosh I wish I was still there! What a night! Fans were crazy for them both, and they were both super nice and took pics with fans. A lot of pics. They even hugged us, if/when we asked
> They were expected by tons of people who had made posters and bought little presents for them too. I think they were really happy, the acceptance was incredible.
> A bit too crowds and messy, while I was trying to talk to Alicia a person behind me kept asking her for an autograph (but she finished with me first! ) and same while I was taking my pic with Michael. Luckily I had the chance to see them after the screening too, for some minutes, with way less people cos they didn't know they were there.
> Michael and Alicia were the kindest btw: after the press conference they had to go back to their hotel and the car was waiting for them but they stopped to sign and take pics with every single person who asked.
> Only people with a special permission could get into the area where they were in that moment, all the other fans couldn't and so they were waiting out of that area, just calling them and taking pics from 100 meters away. Michael and Alicia didn't care about rules and went out taking pics and signing for every single possible person, they really took a lot of time and were cute and nice. Everybody loved them that day. also on the red carpet they asked the security to let them see everyone before going inside, that's why the carpet lasted for a pretty long time.
> And oh the pics from that premiere were beautiful! Thanks Selayang for these in b&w! [emoji173]️



The B&W are so nice though it was not by Greg Williams! [emoji4][emoji1]! Tried to make my own B&W of the photocall pic but didn't work. 

They are really nice to fans and what a day for you! Jason Bourne in China - from fans video, she chat with fans who asked what she ate and she should eat more. X-men in Sydney - fans said Michael patiently spent time with them. From so many accounts by fans they are really genuinely nice to people. 

Thanks Carmen for sharing those cheerful little stuff about this lovely & gorgeous couple in Venice. Really appreciated.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I don't know why Harvey should care about a Touchstone movie.. I don't know why a person who can't even keep his movies in theaters,should care about other studios' movies.. LOL Where does this article say that the film is a disaster?  It's not great,it's not bad. They expected 6-9 M. 6,1M ,if confirmed,is a decent BO for an adult drama aimed to a female (older) audience,released in 1,500 theaters during the wekeast weekend of the year,with a low-cost marketing. SJ was released in 2,500 theaters,with a huge promotion,Oscar buzz and a 11-12M opening weekend  would have been satisfying. The point is that some people have crafted a whole narrative  about great Oscar campaigns to win the first and the second Oscar,showmances with staged pap strolls in June,a huge promotion financed and managed  by Harvey who is strangely cooperating with Disney..  I doubt the producers or Disney (I don't thonk they care) expected any awards season run. Even with unanimous critical acclaim,TLBO has a bad release date and it's getting lost among the other movies that will play on the fall festival circuit.Above all,she has just won an Oscar with two movies in contention,and I doubt they would nominate him for a consecutive year,for a subtle role.
> *Anyway,it's always funny to see people who claim to be fans hoping that his movies flop*.



They've been hoping his movies flop for the past two years so I'm not surprised.

They wanted Macbeth to flop to punish him for enjoying Cannes with Alicia.
They wanted Steve Jobs to flop to "teach him a lesson".
They didn't want him nominated for any awards for Steve Jobs because he wasn't to be rewarded for the "showmance".

They won't want him to have any success as long as he's with Alicia.  That's the cold, hard truth.  They don't even deny that anymore.  I guess you can still be a fan even when you've spent the last 2 years attacking him and his character and spreading malicious lies about him and his gf.  And attack his fans who DO wish him well and actually support his career by going to see his films rather than trash them without even seeing them.   As long as Michael continues to be the leading man in fantasies and there's promises to return to the fold as soon as he dumps "the **** ", they're still fans.

I loved this comment on another forum trying to explain the disdain "fans" have for him and his relationship with Alicia.... _*In order to understand it, you need to believe that Michael and Alicia’s two-year relationship is a sham mandated by Harvey Weinstein for the purpose of ensuring the success of a movie made by a competing movie studio. If you can grasp that logic, then the disgust for the two of them will easily follow.*_


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Gosh I wish I was still there! What a night! Fans were crazy for them both, and they were both super nice and took pics with fans. A lot of pics. They even hugged us, if/when we asked
> They were expected by tons of people who had made posters and bought little presents for them too. I think they were really happy, the acceptance was incredible.
> A bit too crowds and messy, while I was trying to talk to Alicia a person behind me kept asking her for an autograph (but she finished with me first! ) and same while I was taking my pic with Michael. Luckily I had the chance to see them after the screening too, for some minutes, with way less people cos they didn't know they were there.
> Michael and Alicia were the kindest btw: after the press conference they had to go back to their hotel and the car was waiting for them but they stopped to sign and take pics with every single person who asked.
> Only people with a special permission could get into the area where they were in that moment, all the other fans couldn't and so they were waiting out of that area, just calling them and taking pics from 100 meters away. Michael and Alicia didn't care about rules and went out taking pics and signing for every single possible person, they really took a lot of time and were cute and nice. Everybody loved them that day. also on the red carpet they asked the security to let them see everyone before going inside, that's why the carpet lasted for a pretty long time.
> And oh the pics from that premiere were beautiful! Thanks Selayang for these in b&w! ❤️



Carmen, I've seen you in some of the red carpet videos.  What a special memory!  Thank you for sharing your memories with us.


----------



## Allie28

Selayang430 said:


> The B&W are so nice though it was not by Greg Williams! [emoji4][emoji1]! Tried to make my own B&W of the photocall pic but didn't work.
> 
> They are really nice to fans and what a day for you! Jason Bourne in China - from fans video, she chat with fans who asked what she ate and she should eat more. X-men in Sydney - fans said Michael patiently spent time with them. From so many accounts by fans they are really genuinely nice to people.
> 
> Thanks Carmen for sharing those cheerful little stuff about this lovely & gorgeous couple in Venice. Really appreciated.



They both seem to really try and give every fan their moment.  They've quickly mastered the rope line where some actors who've attended way more premieres, still haven't.  I'm reminded of a story about Alicia during filming of TDG.  Some fans of Eddie Redmayne's went to the set several times and they said Alicia would walk over and talk to them and that she was very sweet and chatted with them like she was just one of the girls.   Michael always stays longer than organizers want him to to sign and take pics.  I don't think I've ever read a negative fan encounter.


----------



## Selayang430

Allie28 said:


> They both seem to really try and give every fan their moment.  They've quickly mastered the rope line where some actors who've attended way more premieres, still haven't.  I'm reminded of a story about Alicia during filming of TDG.  Some fans of Eddie Redmayne's went to the set several times and they said Alicia would walk over and talk to them and that she was very sweet and chatted with them like she was just one of the girls.   Michael always stays longer than organizers want him to to sign and take pics.  I don't think I've ever read a negative fan encounter.



Instead of saying mastering the rope line I think it is more to personal characters too. Imaging under the hot sun or cold weather or after long tiring hours on set , they are still willing to chat with fans , patiently taking pic with fans, this speaks its volume. And more importantly they do it on a consistent basis.


----------



## Allie28

Selayang430 said:


> Instead of saying mastering the rope line I think it is more to personal characters too. Imaging under the hot sun or cold weather or after long tiring hours on set , they are still willing to chat with fans , patiently taking pic with fans, this speaks its volume. And more importantly they do it on a consistent basis.



ITA.


----------



## Selayang430

Allie28 said:


> They've been hoping his movies flop for the past two years so I'm not surprised.
> 
> They wanted Macbeth to flop to punish him for enjoying Cannes with Alicia.
> They wanted Steve Jobs to flop to "teach him a lesson".
> They didn't want him nominated for any awards for Steve Jobs because he wasn't to be rewarded for the "showmance".
> 
> They won't want him to have any success as long as he's with Alicia.  That's the cold, hard truth.  They don't even deny that anymore.  I guess you can still be a fan even when you've spent the last 2 years attacking him and his character and spreading malicious lies about him and his gf.  And attack his fans who DO wish him well and actually support his career by going to see his films rather than trash them without even seeing them.   As long as Michael continues to be the leading man in fantasies and there's promises to return to the fold as soon as he dumps "the **** ", they're still fans.
> 
> I loved this comment on another forum trying to explain the disdain "fans" have for him and his relationship with Alicia.... _*In order to understand it, you need to believe that Michael and Alicia’s two-year relationship is a sham mandated by Harvey Weinstein for the purpose of ensuring the success of a movie made by a competing movie studio. If you can grasp that logic, then the disgust for the two of them will easily follow.*_



I believe both Alicia and Michael are aware of these nutty + crazy on-going lies and malicious rumors. So what ......life continues and business as usual. 

There is a saying 'our looks are a mirror of our mind'. So if people spend time day in day out on malicious things in their mind , it will reflect on their looks / face sooner! [emoji1][emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I believe both Alicia and Michael are aware of these nutty + crazy on-going lies and malicious rumors. So what ......life continues and business as usual.
> 
> There is a saying 'our looks are a mirror of our mind'. So if people spend time day in day out on malicious things in their mind , it will reflect on their looks / face sooner! [emoji1][emoji3]


Of course they are aware, they also have a team. We're not that naive to believe they aren't aware. And then, I'm 100% sure they are.  
Btw they stopped a lot to talk to fans, when I saw Alicia I was pretty emotional -she was the first to come in my direction, they went in different directions to be able to see all of us- and she hugged me and told me beautiful things. 
And they both didn't give a damn about the rules and bodyguards and stopped for all of us taking their times. I will never forget how kind they've been in Venice. My friends told me many other actors didn't do the same.. And the day Michael and Alicia came was the most crowded and crazy insane of all so far, some were there from 4 am and the premiere was at 6pm! I arrived at 7 am. I mean, hours and hours waiting with a terrible sun + heat (37 degrees). But they were very respectful and nice and took their times, which is ❤️. It's been 100% worth it.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Selayang430

I saw some of the video she was doing chatting & signing at the same time - she was very effective , moved swiftly from one corner to another. Bodyguards sure a bit stressful as they r so close to the fans has some dangers too. 
Meaning the fans could be waiting for >!12 hours ! I think they understand the fans really spent great effort to be there for them.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, but from what I heard, most of the fans were there for him, shouting for him not her. At one point she had to wait for him while he was signing for his fans. That would explain why she wasn't smiling while posing for pics with him, only when Derek showed up she smiled. n top of that there's a video of them leaving to get on the a boat, she went straight on while he stopped for fans


----------



## carmencrem

http://coronadotimes.com/news/2016/09/03/light-oceans-bring-tissues/ 
"The film isn’t a simple love story of boy meets girl.  Instead it’s a tale of true love between a man and woman, a mother and the child she bore, and a mother and the child she’s raised.  Kelly and I reflected that the most interesting part of the complicated story line was that there was no clear cut right versus wrong answer.  It was very easy to see each character’s perspective, and my heart broke a little for each of the main characters at various points throughout the story.  There was no easy solution that would leave all of them content, and the one whose feelings were most at risk was an innocent little girl. 
Before I stepped foot into the theater, I was expecting to love the movie, but I had no idea that it would make me as teary as it did.  The cinematography was exceptional, and the scenery surrounding the lighthouse was simply breathtaking.  I wouldn’t be surprised at all if Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander are each nominated for Academy Awards; their performances, while different, melded together in a gut wrenching yet beautiful way. Rachel Weisz’s performance as she explained the difference between forgiveness and resentment was equally noteworthy.  This is definitely a movie that will live in my heart forever.  Just writing about it made me teary all over again."


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Of course they are aware, they also have a team. We're not that naive to believe they aren't aware. And then, I'm 100% sure they are.
> Btw they stopped a lot to talk to fans, when I saw Alicia I was pretty emotional -she was the first to come in my direction, they went in different directions to be able to see all of us- and she hugged me and told me beautiful things.
> And they both didn't give a damn about the rules and bodyguards and stopped for all of us taking their times. I will never forget how kind they've been in Venice. My friends told me many other actors didn't do the same.. And the day Michael and Alicia came was the most crowded and crazy insane of all so far, some were there from 4 am and the premiere was at 6pm! I arrived at 7 am. I mean, hours and hours waiting with a terrible sun + heat (37 degrees). But they were very respectful and nice and took their times, which is [emoji173]️. It's been 100% worth it.



Thanks Carmen! So nice to have accurate information on the premiere from someone who was actually there! Shame there are people trying desperately to spin a dishonest account to make their prejudices for their weird agenda. I've no doubt more people were shouting for Michael, they were mostly females after all! But from what I've seen on the videos and heard from people who were there like you, Alicia charmed the crowd and was incredibly gracious. She and Michael looked so happy and close, very cute [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I saw some of the video she was doing chatting & signing at the same time - she was very effective , moved swiftly from one corner to another. Bodyguards sure a bit stressful as they r so close to the fans has some dangers too.
> Meaning the fans could be waiting for >!12 hours ! I think they understand the fans really spent great effort to be there for them.


Yeah, I chatted with Alicia too  30 seconds but nice nice nice nice. Bodyguards are super stressful but Michael and Alicia were rebels and kept staying with us as much as possible


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> They've been hoping his movies flop for the past two years so I'm not surprised.
> 
> They wanted Macbeth to flop to punish him for enjoying Cannes with Alicia.
> They wanted Steve Jobs to flop to "teach him a lesson".
> They didn't want him nominated for any awards for Steve Jobs because he wasn't to be rewarded for the "showmance".
> 
> They won't want him to have any success as long as he's with Alicia.  That's the cold, hard truth.  They don't even deny that anymore.  I guess you can still be a fan even when you've spent the last 2 years attacking him and his character and spreading malicious lies about him and his gf.  And attack his fans who DO wish him well and actually support his career by going to see his films rather than trash them without even seeing them.   As long as Michael continues to be the leading man in fantasies and there's promises to return to the fold as soon as he dumps "the **** ", they're still fans.
> 
> I loved this comment on another forum trying to explain the disdain "fans" have for him and his relationship with Alicia.... _*In order to understand it, you need to believe that Michael and Alicia’s two-year relationship is a sham mandated by Harvey Weinstein for the purpose of ensuring the success of a movie made by a competing movie studio. If you can grasp that logic, then the disgust for the two of them will easily follow.*_



Every word very true....you would've thought that by now these "fans" would have exhausted their bitterness; after 18 months of this relentless campaign trashing Michael's films, his girlfriend, his relationship, his career choices, even mocking his European preferences... Clearly he's not the man they thought he was or want him to be....my advice would be it's time to move on... To most of the world Alicia is a non-negotiable presence in Michael's life.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/movies/the-light-between-oceans-review.html?
> 
> New York Times review and I wish to highlight this part :-
> 
> View attachment 3457415



I've no doubt Michael and Alicia's real life love enriched their performances in TLBO [emoji6] So many reviews and comments on the film honed in on their chemistry and passion [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

check this out.


pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks Carmen! So nice to have accurate information on the premiere from someone who was actually there! Shame there are people trying desperately to spin a dishonest account to make their prejudices for their weird agenda. I've no doubt more people were shouting for Michael, they were mostly females after all! But from what I've seen on the videos and heard from people who were there like you, Alicia charmed the crowd and was incredibly gracious. She and Michael looked so happy and close, very cute [emoji7][emoji7]


there were also people who came only for alicia tbh! I knew a lot of fans of hers and it's been nice, they liked Michael too and took pics with him as well. They both couldn't care less about bodyguards and rules and stayed there with us. So cool.

BTW  check this out.  this is new, from Thursday in venice  nice, especially the question about what/if they learnt from the movie. Michael adores Tom and finds him inspiring. I can understand him!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> there were also people who came only for alicia tbh! I knew a lot of fans of hers and it's been nice, they liked Michael too and took pics with him as well. They both couldn't care less about bodyguards and rules and stayed there with us. So cool.
> 
> this is new, from Thursday in venice  nice, especially the question about what/if they learnt from the movie. Michael adores Tom and finds him inspiring. I can understand him!



Watched the video and heard people shouting Alicia. Who has more fans to ask for signatures ? Don't  see an independent career woman like Alicia will keep maths on this! I bet she is equally happy for what Michael has achieved! 

I read some  reviews about Tom. He is really a good guy with kind heart, strong principal and loyal. Not surprised if Michael found Tom a hero.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Watched the video and heard people shouting Alicia. Who has more fans to ask for signatures ? Don't  see an independent career woman like Alicia will keep maths on this! I bet she is equally happy for what Michael has achieved!
> 
> I read some  reviews about Tom. He is really a good guy with kind heart, strong principal and loyal. Not surprised if Michael found Tom a hero.


Sorry but why are we talking about who had more fans in Venice? Does some people asked? I didn't see here... Maybe it's people I have on ignore (?). I don't even want to know now lol. 
Alicia has been famous for less time than Michael and for being very very famous since more or less one year, she's FULL of fans! She had tons of people asking for pics and autographs that day, me and my friends were dying to have a photo with her, same goes for many many other people there, she kept running everywhere on the red carpet to see as much people as possible. Poor guys they must have been tired but super anyways. i also saw Wim Wenders 2 hours before them, presenting another movie, but he didn't walk the red carpet stopping with us, I have his autograph cos I asked him, but not many people did, just 20 people more or less, which is weird since he's a great and famous filmmaker! But I think that day the audience was there just for Michael and Alicia and couldn't care less about any other people, no matter how great they were He arrived and signed for some of us -no even for all of us- and then went inside. Not that he wasn't nice, he was, but just not very interested in staying with us, most of all maybe because people weren't there for him that day (my friends didn't even recognised him and asked me who he was!!! I was like what guys??! ). Then there were some Italian stars but nobody asked them anything. When we saw Michael and Alicia arriving -their small small small figures leaving the car and arriving arm in arm at the end of the road it felt like the world was exploding shouting their names I don't know how they made it without having panic attacks haha


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Watched the video and heard people shouting Alicia. Who has more fans to ask for signatures ? Don't  see an independent career woman like Alicia will keep maths on this! I bet she is equally happy for what Michael has achieved!
> 
> I read some  reviews about Tom. He is really a good guy with kind heart, strong principal and loyal. Not surprised if Michael found Tom a hero.


Tom is a hero and a wonderful man, indeed. If he finds him inspiring and wants to follow his moral compass and integrity and loyalty (wasn't his loyalty the thing he replied he had in common with him, when I asked him on tumblr? ✨ yay cute) he's gonna rock. Tom is the typical man I'd fall for. Charming, you'll see him in the movie


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Tom is a hero and a wonderful man, indeed. If he finds him inspiring and wants to follow his moral compass and integrity and loyalty (wasn't his loyalty the thing he replied he had in common with him, when I asked him on tumblr? [emoji92] yay cute) he's gonna rock. Tom is the typical man I'd fall for. Charming, you'll see him in the movie



Ya. Remember he answered the question in tumblr what he and Tom have in common and he answered loyalty!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.esquire.co.uk/style/fash...er-phelps-and-ryan-reynolds-september-9-2016/


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Sorry but why are we talking about who had more fans in Venice? Does some people asked? I didn't see here... Maybe it's people I have on ignore (?). I don't even want to know now lol.
> Alicia has been famous for less time than Michael and for being very very famous since more or less one year, she's FULL of fans! She had tons of people asking for pics and autographs that day, me and my friends were dying to have a photo with her, same goes for many many other people there, she kept running everywhere on the red carpet to see as much people as possible. Poor guys they must have been tired but super anyways. i also saw Wim Wenders 2 hours before them, presenting another movie, but he didn't walk the red carpet stopping with us, I have his autograph cos I asked him, but not many people did, just 20 people more or less, which is weird since he's a great and famous filmmaker! But I think that day the audience was there just for Michael and Alicia and couldn't care less about any other people, no matter how great they were He arrived and signed for some of us -no even for all of us- and then went inside. Not that he wasn't nice, he was, but just not very interested in staying with us, most of all maybe because people weren't there for him that day (my friends didn't even recognised him and asked me who he was!!! I was like what guys??! ). Then there were some Italian stars but nobody asked them anything. When we saw Michael and Alicia arriving -their small small small figures leaving the car and arriving arm in arm at the end of the road it felt like the world was exploding shouting their names I don't know how they made it without having panic attacks haha



Luckily Carmen you're there to tell us the first hand story. Otherwise some will post malicious fake story eg : ' my friend was there she saw that Alicia has very few fans. She was black face most of the time ...'. You know all kinds of bullshxxx like this. 

Saw the video people shouting loudly but they already out from the car arm in arm. So no chance to witness the explosion when they just came out from car. They arrived in same car right ?


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> They've been hoping his movies flop for the past two years so I'm not surprised.
> 
> They wanted Macbeth to flop to punish him for enjoying Cannes with Alicia.
> They wanted Steve Jobs to flop to "teach him a lesson".
> They didn't want him nominated for any awards for Steve Jobs because he wasn't to be rewarded for the "showmance".
> 
> They won't want him to have any success as long as he's with Alicia.  That's the cold, hard truth.  They don't even deny that anymore.  I guess you can still be a fan even when you've spent the last 2 years attacking him and his character and spreading malicious lies about him and his gf.  And attack his fans who DO wish him well and actually support his career by going to see his films rather than trash them without even seeing them.   As long as Michael continues to be the leading man in fantasies and there's promises to return to the fold as soon as he dumps "the **** ", they're still fans.
> 
> I loved this comment on another forum trying to explain the disdain "fans" have for him and his relationship with Alicia.... _*In order to understand it, you need to believe that Michael and Alicia’s two-year relationship is a sham mandated by Harvey Weinstein for the purpose of ensuring the success of a movie made by a competing movie studio. If you can grasp that logic, then the disgust for the two of them will easily follow.*_


I completely agree with this. The nit picking that is being done by supposed fans is getting quite embarrassing. Enjoy the mans work and then live your life. If you appreciate his work it would be better to hope for successes so he can  continue to make great films, surely.


----------



## carmencrem

The photographer's caption :3 cute. Btw NYTimes is out today.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Luckily Carmen you're there to tell us the first hand story. Otherwise some will post malicious fake story eg : ' my friend was there she saw that Alicia has very few fans. She was black face most of the time ...'. You know all kinds of bullshxxx like this.
> 
> Saw the video people shouting loudly but they already out from the car arm in arm. So no chance to witness the explosion when they just came out from car. They arrived in same car right ?


Of course Yes. they arrived and left in one car while his parents in another car. I was there in front of them and many photographers took pics. I'm waiting to see if I'm in those. I also saw inside the car, when I knocked at their window and they waved and smiled at me  I saw them enlightened by Michaels phone, they were looking at something on safari/Google. I didn't see what, unfortunately. But I recognised the layout. Too many photographers and people.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I completely agree with this. The nit picking that is being done by supposed fans is getting quite embarrassing. Enjoy the mans work and then live your life. If you appreciate his work it would be better to hope for successes so he can  continue to make great films, surely.



Talking reasons to those people is like playing piano to cows. I bet he knows about this and feels embarrassed and pissed.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I completely agree with this. The nit picking that is being done by supposed fans is getting quite embarrassing. Enjoy the mans work and then live your life. If you appreciate his work it would be better to hope for successes so he can  continue to make great films, surely.


And this was definitely a GREAT film. Not for everyone maybe, a bit too emotional for some people's tastes, but I mean GREAT. If you are in the mood to start an emotional journey with them, you watch it am you love it. Perfect.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Of course Yes. they arrived and left in one car while his parents in another car. I was there in front of them and many photographers took pics. I'm waiting to see if I'm in those. I also saw inside the car, when I knocked at their window and they waved and smiled at me  I saw them enlightened by Michaels phone, they were looking at something on safari/Google. I didn't see what, unfortunately. But I recognised the layout. Too many photographers and people.



Thanks for sharing this. It is like Bafta early of the year when they 're on the same car and his parents on the other.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Luckily Carmen you're there to tell us the first hand story. Otherwise some will post malicious fake story eg : ' my friend was there she saw that Alicia has very few fans. She was black face most of the time ...'. You know all kinds of bullshxxx like this.
> 
> Saw the video people shouting loudly but they already out from the car arm in arm. So no chance to witness the explosion when they just came out from car. They arrived in same car right ?


Sorry I didn't know some said she didn't have fans, I think it's one of those I ignore and I'm everyday happier to do so, because I have no time to waste on lies/incorrect info: this is quite funny indeed, Alicia had loads of fans there. Obviously many females were there for Michael, in premieres there are always more girls than boys, but this doesn't mean anything. She didn't have a single second free, she was always being called somewhere by people who shouted her name etc, girls and guys.  same goes for him, mega mega mega crazy situation. Some people can keep living in their denial land/delusionland in order to keep being "okay" but this isn't my business and this won't change the true state of things, so don't worry, don't take it too personal keep living in the real world and you'll be happy ❤️


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. It is like Bafta early of the year when they 're on the same car and his parents on the other.


Yeah yeah but it's nothing so weird tbh They arrive together they leave together, they're together.. It's obvious they use the same car, nothing special IMO  I hope in some pics of that moment in which they get got in cause I was there an even if the car had tinted windows I could call them to say hi because Michael was showing his iPhone to Alicia and they were looking at something on it, I'm pretty sure on google. That's when I decided to call them and they waved and smiled at me.  

The day after 2 friends of mine met them while they had just finished an interview and stopped them. Super nice with all of us super nice I'll never get tired of saying so. I loved them. So cool. Both even more beautiful irl!!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Sorry I didn't know some said she didn't have fans, I think it's one of those I ignore and I'm everyday happier to do so, because I have no time to waste on lies/incorrect info: this is quite funny indeed, Alicia had loads of fans there. Obviously many females were there for Michael, in premieres there are always more girls than boys, but this doesn't mean anything. She didn't have a single second free, she was always being called somewhere by people who shouted her name etc, girls and guys.  same goes for him, mega mega mega crazy situation. Some people can keep living in their denial land/delusionland in order to keep being "okay" but this isn't my business and this won't change the true state of things, so don't worry, don't take it too personal keep living in the real world and you'll be happy [emoji173]️



Won't be bothered by those rumors-campaigners. So long our favorite stars continue to make great films and happy in real life


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah yeah but it's nothing so weird tbh They arrive together they leave together, they're together.. It's obvious they use the same car, nothing special IMO  I hope in some pics of that moment in which they get got in cause I was there an even if the car had tinted windows I could call them to say hi because Michael was showing his iPhone to Alicia and they were looking at something on it, I'm pretty sure on google. That's when I decided to call them and they waved and smiled at me.
> 
> The day after 2 friends of mine met them while they had just finished an interview and stopped them. Super nice with all of us super nice I'll never get tired of saying so. I loved them. So cool. Both even more beautiful irl!!!



2nd day when Michael was in that white shirt? Your friends are lucky. Michael wears simple but really attractive- a walking block of hormone ! [emoji3][emoji4][emoji7][emoji13][emoji5]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Talking reasons to those people is like playing piano to cows. I bet he knows about this and feels embarrassed and pissed.


*Cows Are Way More Intelligent Than You Probably Thought
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...-than-you-thought_us_55b631ede4b0224d8832b382*
Hey..don't insult the cows


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> 2nd day when Michael was in that white shirt? Your friends are lucky. Michael wears simple but really attractive- a walking block of hormone ! [emoji3][emoji4][emoji7][emoji13][emoji5]


Ahahah yes!!!! Both in white shirts, Michael with that white shirt was illegally sexy I'm so jealous of my friends who saw him in that moment!! I can't complain tho


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Cows Are Way More Intelligent Than You Probably Thought
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...-than-you-thought_us_55b631ede4b0224d8832b382*
> Hey..don't insult the cows



If this is the case, maybe cows can understand better. 
Heard that the Japanese super expensive  Kobe beef are from cows that listen to music , so does the top Iberian pork from Spain


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ahahah yes!!!! Both in white shirts, Michael with that white shirt was illegally sexy I'm so jealous of my friends who saw him in that moment!! I can't complain tho



That white shirt looks perfect for a Mediterranean summer holiday ! Haha


----------



## Hackensack

I just got back from seeing TLBO.  I cried at several points, and at the end, but I heard a lot of sniffling around me so I didn't feel too bad about it.  
I think this has shot up at or near my favorite performances from Michael.  He was extraordinary.
I also loved Alicia, and it was sad to see what life threw at her character.
He looked incredibly hot in the jailhouse sequences.  (Sorry, that slipped out.)
I think this is a fantastic movie--it's a melodrama of the sort no one makes anymore.  I'll be seeing this again.


----------



## carmencrem

I can't wait to see it again. So sweet. This role. The mustache. Tom's personality. I can't kind of Sweet byronic hero. Source/ semmar- Tumblr


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> I just got back from seeing TLBO.  I cried at several points, and at the end, but I heard a lot of sniffling around me so I didn't feel too bad about it.
> I think this has shot up at or near my favorite performances from Michael.  He was extraordinary.
> I also loved Alicia, and it was sad to see what life threw at her character.
> He looked incredibly hot in the jailhouse sequences.  (Sorry, that slipped out.)
> I think this is a fantastic movie--it's a melodrama of the sort no one makes anymore.  I'll be seeing this again.


this. I agree 100% i can't stop thinking about that movie. I can't. It blew me away. I need to see it again asap, too many feelings and beautiful images. I felt for all the characters. I'm still heartbroken. 
And he was so very hot. ❤️ Yes


----------



## aprilmayjune

at least she's not the only one who's fuzzy on where the hip is located...


----------



## Selayang430

HD - with sunglasses, like a bodyguard [emoji4][emoji9][emoji1]
He looked really good maybe manage to have good rest after Aliens


----------



## carmencrem

http://observer.com/2016/09/michael-fassbender-and-amy-adams-shine-at-venice-film-festival/

The press and moviegoers awaited inside as Fassbender and Vikander entered the theatre hand in hand with an elegant presence, like royalty. They sat in the balcony seats, waving to the audience as the king and queen of the night.

The film itself is a masterpiece, both delivered Oscar-worthy performances as their chemistry is unmatched (The two have been an inseparable couple since they met on set). Adapted from the eponymous novel by M.L. Stedman, the film is about about family and morality. Fassbender and Vikander play a married couple who live in a lighthouse. After suffering two miscarriages, a baby girl with her dead father wash up in a boat and they raise the child as their own, never admitting how she was found. Controversy arises when they meet the child’s real mother (Rachel Weisz) and Fassbender is faced with an unimaginable dilemma, does he return the child to her biological mother or continue living in his facade?

The film is as heartbreaking as it is heartwarming. Their love is undeniable, both between each other and their child, but the thick line between right and wrong is constantly challenged leaving the theatre in just as much confusion and awe. The film ended and the audience, awashed with overwhelmed with emotion as were the cast and crew. Fassbender and Vikander embraced in a group hug with director, Derek Cianfrance, and other crew.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> HD - with sunglasses, like a bodyguard [emoji4][emoji9][emoji1]
> He looked really good maybe manage to have good rest after Aliens
> 
> View attachment 3458747
> View attachment 3458748
> View attachment 3458749
> View attachment 3458750


he looked so good that day. thanks dear


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> They've been hoping his movies flop for the past two years so I'm not surprised.
> 
> They wanted Macbeth to flop to punish him for enjoying Cannes with Alicia.
> They wanted Steve Jobs to flop to "teach him a lesson".
> They didn't want him nominated for any awards for Steve Jobs because he wasn't to be rewarded for the "showmance".
> 
> They won't want him to have any success as long as he's with Alicia.  That's the cold, hard truth.  *They don't even deny that anymore.*  I guess you can still be a fan even when you've spent the last 2 years attacking him and his character and spreading malicious lies about him and his gf.  And attack his fans who DO wish him well and actually support his career by going to see his films rather than trash them without even seeing them.   As long as Michael continues to be the leading man in fantasies and there's promises to return to the fold as soon as he dumps "the **** ", they're still fans.


It's so evident.. 
We can add: a certain someone wanted Steve Jobs (another "jerk role" )  to flop to "teach him a lesson" and  because SJ (and not Macbeth with Marion Cotillard) was his movie for the awards season. This is the logic here.. 


> I loved this comment on another forum trying to explain the disdain "fans" have for him and his relationship with Alicia.... _*In order to understand it, you need to believe that Michael and Alicia’s two-year relationship is a sham mandated by Harvey Weinstein for the purpose of ensuring the success of a movie made by a competing movie studio. If you can grasp that logic, then the disgust for the two of them will easily follow.*_


Harvey doesn't care about his flops and his business,he's just very busy manipulating and paying the press for the next Brangelina. But what do we know. The pr-savvy people know better.. This remains the most hilarious aspect of these two years of fauxmance. 



carmencrem said:


> Of course they are aware, they also have a team. We're not that naive to believe they aren't aware. And then, I'm 100% sure they are.
> Btw they stopped a lot to talk to fans, when I saw Alicia I was pretty emotional -she was the first to come in my direction, they went in different directions to be able to see all of us- and she hugged me and told me beautiful things.
> And they both didn't give a damn about the rules and bodyguards and stopped for all of us taking their times. I will never forget how kind they've been in Venice. My friends told me many other actors didn't do the same.. And the day Michael and Alicia came was the most crowded and crazy insane of all so far, some were there from 4 am and the premiere was at 6pm! I arrived at 7 am. I mean, hours and hours waiting with a terrible sun + heat (37 degrees). But they were very respectful and nice and took their times, which is ❤️. It's been 100% worth it.


It's great to see they were so nice with their fans.



FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, but from what I heard, most of the fans were there for him, shouting for him not her. At one point she had to wait for him while he was signing for his fans. That would explain why she wasn't smiling while posing for pics with him, only when Derek showed up she smiled. n top of that there's a video of them leaving to get on the a boat, she went straight on while he stopped for fans


You heard.. where,exactly? Is the same person who told you they looked "worried"?  They don't look worried in the videos/pics posted here. And Carmen was at the premiere.



carmencrem said:


> Sorry but why are we talking about who had more fans in Venice? Does some people asked? I didn't see here... Maybe it's people I have on ignore (?). I don't even want to know now lol.
> Alicia has been famous for less time than Michael and for being very very famous since more or less one year, she's FULL of fans! *She had tons of people asking for pics and autographs that day, *me and my friends were dying to have a photo with her, same goes for many many other people there, she kept running everywhere on the red carpet to see as much people as possible. Poor guys they must have been tired but super anyways. i also saw Wim Wenders 2 hours before them, presenting another movie, but he didn't walk the red carpet stopping with us, I have his autograph cos I asked him, but not many people did, just 20 people more or less, which is weird since he's a great and famous filmmaker! But I think that day the audience was there just for Michael and Alicia and couldn't care less about any other people, no matter how great they were He arrived and signed for some of us -no even for all of us- and then went inside. Not that he wasn't nice, he was, but just not very interested in staying with us, most of all maybe because people weren't there for him that day (my friends didn't even recognised him and asked me who he was!!! I was like what guys??! ). Then there were some Italian stars but nobody asked them anything. When we saw Michael and Alicia arriving -their small small small figures leaving the car and arriving arm in arm at the end of the road it felt like the world was exploding shouting their names I don't know how they made it without having panic attacks haha


I mean,there're videos..


----------



## FassbenderLover

*Fili‏@TheLisaGiles  7h7 hours ago 
Love me some Michael Fassbender, but **@TLBOmovie** was just okay for me. **#Cinephile*

*     FOUL CONTENDIN REBEL‏@annaqque ** 7h7 hours ago *
*@linoleumcast** Fassbender is playing vikander' some dad, right?*


*Exhibitor Relations‏@ERCboxoffice  7h7 hours ago 
Disney's THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS washed up just $5M in its debut.
ZAK ‏@Zakiyyah6  7h7 hours ago *
*@ERCboxoffice** No surprise, movies like this need good reviews to survive. Even with good reviews Fassbender's Jobs flopped though so...*


*Rachel ‏@uptownandout  54m54 minutes ago 
So, I saw The Light Between Oceans. It was...whatever. A Lifetime movie with a big budget. I'm just...baffled.
Rachel‏@uptownandout  50m50 minutes ago 
It was pretty, the music was fine, but good lord, was it boring. Everyone in it was stupid, Fassbender and Vikander have zero chemistry...
Rachel ‏@uptownandout  40m40 minutes ago *
*@abitofarecluse** Yeah, and I don't get it, because it's like wet cardboard on screen. Doesn't help that he looks like he could be her dad.*

*https://t.co/SUwXqWWU4j*

*Meanwhile, “The Light Between Oceans” is now expected to gross just more than $6 million over the long holiday, down from just less than $9 million. Debuting on 1,500 screens, the drama was produced for $20 million.
Grossing $1.4 million on Friday and $1.7 million on Saturday, the movie also fared better among reviewers who gave it a 61 percent on Rotten Tomatoes. Audiences gave it a B+ CinemaScore.
Starring **Michael Fassbender**, **Alicia Vikander** and **Rachel Weisz**, the film revolves around a lighthouse keeper and his wife living off the coast of Western Australia as they raise a baby they’ve rescued from an adrift rowboat. Based on a novel by M.L. Stedman, the film was directed and written by **Derek Cianfrance** (“The Place Beyond the Pines,” “Blue Valentine”).
*


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ha yeah, cuz only1 person went to the screening and can give a report. I'd rather hear from an unbiased person. Isnt it possible that with all the people who went and saw it that a few of them has given their take on what transpired? They don't have to be on any form of social media to say what they saw


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Ha yeah, cuz only1 person went to the screening and can give a report. I'd rather hear from an unbiased person. Isnt it possible that with all the people who went and saw it that *a few of them has given their take on what transpired*? They don't have to be on any form of social media to say what they saw


Where? Who are these people? There're videos and pics,before the premiere,soon after the premiere,after the press conference. I've read other persons' reactions as well. I don't know what we're talking about.. honestly.



Hackensack said:


> I just got back from seeing TLBO.  I cried at several points, and at the end, but I heard a lot of sniffling around me so I didn't feel too bad about it.
> I think this has shot up at or near my favorite performances from Michael.  He was extraordinary.
> I also loved Alicia, and it was sad to see what life threw at her character.
> He looked incredibly hot in the jailhouse sequences.  (Sorry, that slipped out.)
> I think this is a fantastic movie--it's a melodrama of the sort no one makes anymore.  I'll be seeing this again.


Thanks for sharing! 

@KendallHere: The Light Between Oceans absolutely ripped me to emotional shreds! If you're looking for a film to move you on a journey--see this!!

@EricJ_Designer: Seriously though... Fassbender, Vikander & Weisz brought their A-Game in this film. Excellent performances and direction. |

@DanRorabaugh: Light Between Oceans: In case you needed further proof that Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender were great. #16cinema
 @QuaintrelleByAB: Stunning is The Light Between Oceans . . . an at once visually + emotionally striking film. Vikander & Fassbender are magnificent.
@ErinOHagan1: #TheLightBetweenOceans certainly has its problems but #Fassbender and #Vikander prove to be some of the best working actors right now so
@jkozal: The 3rd act carries on a bit too long, but Alicia Vikander, Michael Fassbender, and Rachel Weisz all give wonderful, affecting performances.
@jkozal: The Light Between Oceans is a hard watch, but God it's beautifully rendered. Derek Cianfrance excels with emotionally devastating material.
@hervintageheart: Went to the movies last night with my man, his mom and his aunt and we all cried seeing this beautiful film called the light between oceans
























Source


----------



## Selayang430

FassbenderLover said:


> Ha yeah, cuz only1 person went to the screening and can give a report. I'd rather hear from an unbiased person. Isnt it possible that with all the people who went and saw it that a few of them has given their take on what transpired? They don't have to be on any form of social media to say what they saw



I choose to  believe a person who put her own pic as profile picture, shows her face let us know who she is, then faceless + nameless 'a friend ', 'a friend's friend', ' a source close to xxx' , 'anons' who hide behind keyboard.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> @KendallHere: The Light Between Oceans absolutely ripped me to emotional shreds! If you're looking for a film to move you on a journey--see this!!
> 
> @EricJ_Designer: Seriously though... Fassbender, Vikander & Weisz brought their A-Game in this film. Excellent performances and direction. |
> 
> @DanRorabaugh: Light Between Oceans: In case you needed further proof that Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender were great. #16cinema @QuaintrelleByAB: Stunning is The Light Between Oceans . . . an at once visually + emotionally striking film. Vikander & Fassbender are magnificent.
> @ErinOHagan1: #TheLightBetweenOceans certainly has its problems but #Fassbender and #Vikander prove to be some of the best working actors right now so
> @jkozal: The 3rd act carries on a bit too long, but Alicia Vikander, Michael Fassbender, and Rachel Weisz all give wonderful, affecting performances. @jkozal: The Light Between Oceans is a hard watch, but God it's beautifully rendered. Derek Cianfrance excels with emotionally devastating material. @hervintageheart: Went to the movies last night with my man, his mom and his aunt and we all cried seeing this beautiful film called the light between oceans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Aww I knew it! Indeed, it was the best movie I could imagine. Directors like Cianfrance and movies like this, stories like this one, this  Such a blessing


Morgane said:


> It's so evident..
> We can add: a certain someone wanted Steve Jobs (another "jerk role" )  to flop to "teach him a lesson" and  because SJ (and not Macbeth with Marion Cotillard) was his movie for the awards season. This is the logic here..
> 
> Harvey doesn't care about his flops and his business,he's just very busy manipulating and paying the press for the next Brangelina. But what do we know. The pr-savvy people know better.. This remains the most hilarious aspect of these two years of fauxmance.
> 
> 
> It's great to see they were so nice with their fans.
> 
> 
> You heard.. where,exactly? Is the same person who told you they looked "worried"?  They don't look worried in the videos/pics posted here. And Carmen was at the premiere.
> 
> 
> I mean,there're videos..



not worried at all, sorry I can't read ignored content I don't know who/if someone said so, but no they weren't worried at all that's a lie or a mistake or something. There are videos and tons and tons and tons of people who can tell you how happy the atmosphere was. They were cool, smitten, generous, happy, proud of the movie, busy signing and taking pics. They were brilliant,both in the movie and for real and we're having fun there ❣   Articles also say their red carpet was a magic blessing, I'm still trrhdegchdetfr crazy!  



Morgane said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> @KendallHere: The Light Between Oceans absolutely ripped me to emotional shreds! If you're looking for a film to move you on a journey--see this!!
> 
> @EricJ_Designer: Seriously though... Fassbender, Vikander & Weisz brought their A-Game in this film. Excellent performances and direction. |
> 
> @DanRorabaugh: Light Between Oceans: In case you needed further proof that Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender were great. #16cinema @QuaintrelleByAB: Stunning is The Light Between Oceans . . . an at once visually + emotionally striking film. Vikander & Fassbender are magnificent.
> @ErinOHagan1: #TheLightBetweenOceans certainly has its problems but #Fassbender and #Vikander prove to be some of the best working actors right now so
> @jkozal: The 3rd act carries on a bit too long, but Alicia Vikander, Michael Fassbender, and Rachel Weisz all give wonderful, affecting performances. @jkozal: The Light Between Oceans is a hard watch, but God it's beautifully rendered. Derek Cianfrance excels with emotionally devastating material. @hervintageheart: Went to the movies last night with my man, his mom and his aunt and we all cried seeing this beautiful film called the light between oceans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Aww I knew it! Indeed, it was the best movie I could imagine. Directors like Cianfrance and movies like this, stories like this one, this cast.. Such a blessing ❤️


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> Where? Who are these people? There're videos and pics,before the premiere,soon after the premiere,after the press conference. I've read other persons' reactions as well.
> 
> 
> Source



Love the last pic where she was seen pose a cute double chin showing him something interesting on phone


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I choose to  believe a person who put her own pic as profile picture, shows her face let us know who she is then 'a friend ', ' a source close to xxx' , 'anons' who hide behind keyboard.


Lol don't worry, just ignore (if there's something to ignore and something happened in the thread). I couldn't care less, if I were you, we all know the truth -I personally saw it with my eyes as other real 3829382 people you can ask to-. 
Insane joyful blessing, that day. Such a blast!! Beautiful couple, M & A, I must say. So cute both on and off screen, me and my friends followed them on the red carpet from the first to the last moment and they walked it so happily and he looked so proud of her and himself  I think they signed something like an ocean of papers. ☄


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://observer.com/2016/09/michael-fassbender-and-amy-adams-shine-at-venice-film-festival/










carmencrem said:


> Aww I knew it! Indeed, it was the best movie I could imagine. Directors like Cianfrance and movies like this, stories like this one, this  Such a blessing
> 
> not worried at all, sorry I can't read ignored content I don't know who/if someone said so, but no they weren't worried at all that's a lie or a mistake or something. *There are videos and tons and tons and tons of people who can tell you how happy the atmosphere was.* They were cool, smitten, generous, happy, proud of the movie, busy signing and taking pics. They were brilliant,both in the movie and for real and we're having fun there ❣   Articles also say their red carpet was a magic blessing, I'm still trrhdegchdetfr crazy!
> Aww I knew it! Indeed, it was the best movie I could imagine. Directors like Cianfrance and movies like this, stories like this one, this cast.. Such a blessing ❤️


There's a long video and pics where it's evident that nobody looked worried.. that hug moment was very cute.


----------



## carmencrem

So perfect


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> There's a long video and pics where it's evident that nobody looked worried.. that hug moment was very cute.


Worried? Haha who? Where? When? Did we all at the premiere miss something? Did the videos following them miss something? ... Meanwhile, in the real world....  goodnight xx


----------



## carmencrem

Ah!! Btw... So gorgeous


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Where? Who are these people? There're videos and pics,before the premiere,soon after the premiere,after the press conference. I've read other persons' reactions as well. I don't know what we're talking about.. honestly.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> @KendallHere: The Light Between Oceans absolutely ripped me to emotional shreds! If you're looking for a film to move you on a journey--see this!!
> 
> @EricJ_Designer: Seriously though... Fassbender, Vikander & Weisz brought their A-Game in this film. Excellent performances and direction. |
> 
> @DanRorabaugh: Light Between Oceans: In case you needed further proof that Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender were great. #16cinema
> @QuaintrelleByAB: Stunning is The Light Between Oceans . . . an at once visually + emotionally striking film. Vikander & Fassbender are magnificent.
> @ErinOHagan1: #TheLightBetweenOceans certainly has its problems but #Fassbender and #Vikander prove to be some of the best working actors right now so
> @jkozal: The 3rd act carries on a bit too long, but Alicia Vikander, Michael Fassbender, and Rachel Weisz all give wonderful, affecting performances.
> @jkozal: The Light Between Oceans is a hard watch, but God it's beautifully rendered. Derek Cianfrance excels with emotionally devastating material.
> @hervintageheart: Went to the movies last night with my man, his mom and his aunt and we all cried seeing this beautiful film called the light between oceans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Thanks for all the pics.  Michael looks absolutely miserable as he can't take his eyes or hands off of her.  

This is one of my favorite pics out of Venice....






See, costars are obligated to do certain things whether they're friends, lovers, or can't stand each other.  They have to pose on the RC, smile, say nice things about each other in interviews... but looking at Michael and his protective stance for Alicia in this pic (and the 6 or 7 other pics in this series)...this isn't a costar fulfilling contractual obligations.  This is a man displaying his natural instincts towards his lady.  The boat was rocking and he wanted to protect her.  I've seen Michael pose and smile and have chemistry with several costars.  This was different.  There were a lot of things that were different from other costars.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> HD - with sunglasses, like a bodyguard [emoji4][emoji9][emoji1]
> He looked really good maybe manage to have good rest after Aliens
> 
> View attachment 3458747
> View attachment 3458748
> View attachment 3458749
> View attachment 3458750


These are class but...not down with the stripey socks. I hate stripey socks. The stripey socks could be a deal breaker Michael


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> These are class but...not down with the stripey socks. I hate stripey socks. The stripey socks could be a deal breaker Michael



Saw the dark blue + white socks - really odd. Maybe he brought the wrong pairs


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> There's a long video and pics where it's evident that nobody looked worried.. that hug moment was very cute.



From the article....
_*Around 6:30pm, fans donned in shorts and casual t-shirts encircled the barrier between paparazzi and a sharply dressed Michael Fassbender and his offscreen love, entrancing beauty, Alicia Vikander. A sea of young Italian girls washed over the crowd with pictures of Fassbender’s face and Sharpies galore, an infectious excitement that rolled like waves from the crowd and into the theatre.

The press and moviegoers awaited inside as Fassbender and Vikander entered the theatre hand in hand with an elegant presence, like royalty. They sat in the balcony seats, waving to the audience as the king and queen of the night.

The film itself is a masterpiece, both delivered Oscar-worthy performances as their chemistry is unmatched (The two have been an inseparable couple since they met on set).
*_
The press and public are just now seeing what some of us have seen for years which again flies against the theory that it's all for PR.  Where have all these gushy write-ups been?  Shouldn't the press have been selling it wayyy before now?  How did they ever get their oscars noms without them??


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> From the article....
> _*Around 6:30pm, fans donned in shorts and casual t-shirts encircled the barrier between paparazzi and a sharply dressed Michael Fassbender and his offscreen love, entrancing beauty, Alicia Vikander. A sea of young Italian girls washed over the crowd with pictures of Fassbender’s face and Sharpies galore, an infectious excitement that rolled like waves from the crowd and into the theatre.
> 
> The press and moviegoers awaited inside as Fassbender and Vikander entered the theatre hand in hand with an elegant presence, like royalty. They sat in the balcony seats, waving to the audience as the king and queen of the night.
> 
> The film itself is a masterpiece, both delivered Oscar-worthy performances as their chemistry is unmatched (The two have been an inseparable couple since they met on set).
> *_
> The press and public are just now seeing what some of us have seen for years which again flies against the theory that it's all for PR.  Where have all these gushy write-ups been?  Shouldn't the press have been selling it wayyy before now?  How did they ever get their oscars noms without them??



Here's an extract from another article about the Venice Film Festival - this part concerning Michael and Alicia:


"Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander really are the most pulchritudinous couple in the business right now. Not since the ruggedly handsome DanielDay Lewis got it on with the supremely gorgeous Isabelle Adjani has there been so much European beauty and talent in one bed, so to speak.
FINALLY, Fassbender, who is so sexy even female journalists were snapping pictures of him on the red carpet, is with a woman worthy of him. The beguiling Alicia Vikander matches him in looks and talent and the Venice crowd loved them together. Audiences also loved their film The Light between Oceans and gave it a huge 5 minute ovation at the premiere.
Fasskander? Vikbender? Either way the couple could do worse than follow in the footsteps of Liev Schreiber and Naomi Watts, another talented couple..."

http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/view-from-venice-the-venice-film-festival-2016/

What strikes me is the consistency of what all eyewitnesses have to say about Michael and Alicia and TLBO's reception. There is no doubt they were both very happy and are openly a couple. They are also very proud of their film, justifiably so based on the reviews I've read by those I respect.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Lol don't worry, just ignore (if there's something to ignore and something happened in the thread). I couldn't care less, if I were you, we all know the truth -I personally saw it with my eyes as other real 3829382 people you can ask to-.
> Insane joyful blessing, that day. Such a blast!! Beautiful couple, M & A, I must say. So cute both on and off screen, me and my friends followed them on the red carpet from the first to the last moment and they walked it so happily and he looked so proud of her and himself  I think they signed something like an ocean of papers. [emoji952]



faceless + nameless rumors - these are only stuff to laugh at! Haha. About unreliable sources , all behave almost the same - quoted source wants to remain anonymous, a close source who knows, an insider etc - the Hong Kong gossip magazines are like this too. I supposed Italian gossip magazines are not far from this . Lol. 

What a day and we are blessed with so many gorgeous pic of them together / alone. Can't wait to see Michael I tiff . He really looks good recently . I bet could be from rest and more healthy lifestyle


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's an extract from another article about the Venice Film Festival - this part concerning Michael and Alicia:
> 
> 
> "Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander really are the *most  pulchritudinous couple* in the business right now. Not since the ruggedly handsome DanielDay Lewis got it on with the supremely gorgeous Isabelle Adjani has there been so much European beauty and talent in one bed, so to speak.
> FINALLY, Fassbender, who is so sexy even female journalists were snapping pictures of him on the red carpet, is with a woman worthy of him. The beguiling Alicia Vikander matches him in looks and talent and the Venice crowd loved them together. Audiences also loved their film The Light between Oceans and gave it a huge 5 minute ovation at the premiere.
> Fasskander? Vikbender? Either way the couple could do worse than follow in the footsteps of Liev Schreiber and Naomi Watts, another talented couple..."
> 
> http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/view-from-venice-the-venice-film-festival-2016/
> 
> What strikes me is the consistency of what all eyewitnesses have to say about Michael and Alicia and TLBO's reception. There is no doubt they were both very happy and are openly a couple. They are also very proud of their film, justifiably so based on the reviews I've read by those I respect.


ngl i _did _throw up in my mouth a little at that first sentence. how well-worn is this reporter's thesaurus that that's the word they go for? jfc. and not a huge fan of that "woman worthy of him" line either--holy misogyny (internalized or otherwise) batman--but glad they and the film got such a warm reception!


----------



## mchris55

Fail. And @itsalawyerslife always has sweet stuff to say about a certain someone.
Varg PR's favorite actress has to eat it this weekend.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://observer.com/2016/09/michael-fassbender-and-amy-adams-shine-at-venice-film-festival/
> 
> The press and moviegoers awaited inside as Fassbender and Vikander entered the theatre hand in hand with an elegant presence, like royalty. They sat in the balcony seats, waving to the audience as the king and queen of the night.
> 
> The film itself is a masterpiece, both delivered Oscar-worthy performances as their chemistry is unmatched (The two have been an inseparable couple since they met on set). Adapted from the eponymous novel by M.L. Stedman, the film is about about family and morality. Fassbender and Vikander play a married couple who live in a lighthouse. After suffering two miscarriages, a baby girl with her dead father wash up in a boat and they raise the child as their own, never admitting how she was found. Controversy arises when they meet the child’s real mother (Rachel Weisz) and Fassbender is faced with an unimaginable dilemma, does he return the child to her biological mother or continue living in his facade?
> 
> The film is as heartbreaking as it is heartwarming. Their love is undeniable, both between each other and their child, but the thick line between right and wrong is constantly challenged leaving the theatre in just as much confusion and awe. The film ended and the audience, awashed with overwhelmed with emotion as were the cast and crew. Fassbender and Vikander embraced in a group hug with director, Derek Cianfrance, and other crew.



So pleased with the Observer review of TLBO - it's a very influential UK heavyweight. Consequently the film has been very well received by other British heavyweight reviewers along with The Guardian, The Daily Telegraph and The Independent; maybe reviewers here are "getting" the film unlike some American reviewers? 

I hope reviews by the tabloids and other critics will be as good but guess they won't be published until nearer the release date here on 4th November.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Saw the dark blue + white socks - really odd. Maybe he brought the wrong pairs


Well I see blue and black.....lets not go there...lol


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's an extract from another article about the Venice Film Festival - this part concerning Michael and Alicia:
> 
> 
> "Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander really are the most pulchritudinous couple in the business right now. Not since the ruggedly handsome DanielDay Lewis got it on with the supremely gorgeous Isabelle Adjani has there been so much European beauty and talent in one bed, so to speak.
> FINALLY, Fassbender, who is so sexy even female journalists were snapping pictures of him on the red carpet, is with a woman worthy of him. The beguiling Alicia Vikander matches him in looks and talent and the Venice crowd loved them together. Audiences also loved their film The Light between Oceans and gave it a huge 5 minute ovation at the premiere.
> Fasskander? Vikbender? Either way the couple could do worse than follow in the footsteps of Liev Schreiber and Naomi Watts, another talented couple..."
> 
> http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/view-from-venice-the-venice-film-festival-2016/
> 
> What strikes me is the consistency of what all eyewitnesses have to say about Michael and Alicia and TLBO's reception. There is no doubt they were both very happy and are openly a couple. They are also very proud of their film, justifiably so based on the reviews I've read by those I respect.



Agree 99.5%


----------



## pearlyqueen

The NY Times selected TLBO as a critic's pick and had many positive things to say about it, especially Michael and Alicia:

"Mr. Fassbender and Ms. Vikander make one of the most compelling pairs of screen lovers in the grand David O. Selznick tradition that I’ve come across in many years. Unlike so many contemporary movie stars, both actors convey a remarkable depth and range of feeling. With that goes an awareness of the essential unknowability of a partner in a relationship, even one as passionate as theirs."

"At his most besotted, Tom still keeps something of himself in reserve. Behind his icy, imperious gaze, you can discern the pain of the past, along with a certain inviolable nobility of spirit. Here and in earlier films, Mr. Fassbender’s screen persona suggests a dashing but harder-edged answer to the Daniel Day-Lewis of “The Age of Innocence.” Ms. Vikander mostly keeps in check the tempestuous, fiery side of Isabel, whom you sense, even at the beginning, to be on the verge of eruption. From the moment the two meet, she regards him with a desire that registers as an unflinching determination."

"Their inspired pairing suggests that Mr. Cianfrance is a true believer in the romantic imagination: a mystique eroded by social and technological forces that have broken down traditional restraints against intimacy and privacy so that little mystery is left. The last remnant of the romantic imagination is its cheap first cousin, the erotic imagination."

The majority of comments on the review from those who'd seen the film were all very positive too.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/0...r=google_kp&referer=https://www.google.co.uk/


----------



## FassbenderLover

Like I said, I'd rather hear from those who're unbiased and who wasn't born to love it  Shall I take the word of one person and not another? Even if proof is staring some in the face it wouldn't be enough 
I saw for myself her walking to the boat without stopping to sig for fans, Michael did. I saw for myself her sour face while posing with him, must be a reason for that. Or will the excuse be "she doesn't have to smile all the time" yet she put on a broad grin when Derek and company showed up. Any excuse for that? Right, there's none. Videos, cameras, articles can print what they want to sell a pretty picture. Give me the unbridled truth, it's better
Not to mention I've heard, or rather seen the video of the applause they got for a few minutes, lukewarm at best. Some were even sitting down.
But hey, if some want to think it was the best movie ever made and they were so in love  then who am I to ruin that fantasy


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Fail. And @itsalawyerslife always has sweet stuff to say about a certain someone.
> Varg PR's favorite actress has to eat it this weekend.


 Wonder how much she was paid?


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Like I said, I'd rather hear from those who're unbiased and who wasn't born to love it  Shall I take the word of one person and not another? Even if proof is staring some in the face it wouldn't be enough
> I saw for myself her walking to the boat without stopping to sig for fans, Michael did. I saw for myself her sour face while posing with him, must be a reason for that. Or will the excuse be "she doesn't have to smile all the time" yet she put on a broad grin when Derek and company showed up. Any excuse for that? Right, there's none. Videos, cameras, articles can print what they want to sell a pretty picture. Give me the unbridled truth, it's better
> Not to mention I've heard, or rather seen the video of the applause they got for a few minutes, lukewarm at best. Some were even sitting down.
> But hey, if some want to think it was the best movie ever made and they were so in love  then who am I to ruin that fantasy


----------



## Selayang430

Chinese website said fassbender displays 'boyfriend power ' to protect Alicia on speed boat . This is one of my favorite pic too from the series


----------



## FassbenderLover

Too funny, they're on a little boat, h'es bracing himself so he doesn't fall in the water and people say he's being protective? Lmao Even the bodyguard was holding on too


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Too funny, they're on a little boat, h'es bracing himself so he doesn't fall in the water and people say he's being protective? Lmao Even the bodyguard was holding on too


But wouldn't you just love to be in her position?


----------



## Selayang430

FassbenderLover said:


> Too funny, they're on a little boat, h'es bracing himself so he doesn't fall in the water and people say he's being protective? Lmao Even the bodyguard was holding on too


 
Aiyoyo sure he must secure his own safety before he can protect her. If he fell into the canal or stumbled to the deck then do no one any help. See at some points of time he used both arms to trap her inside so that she didn't have to hold on to the bar.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> So pleased with the Observer review of TLBO - it's a very influential UK heavyweight.


Yes, it's a nice review, Pearlyqueen, but it's not from The Observer that you're thinking of.  This Observer is based in NY and quite different from the UK broadsheet.  As you say, we'll have to wait until November for the majority of UK reviews.


----------



## JaneWT

It's very frustrating reading all the reviews and not being able to comment on the film, what with not being in the UK and tied to a November release.  From what I have read with regards to the pacing of the film, and my own tastes, I think I will be quite happy with the slower first half and perhaps rather frustrated by the rapid plot developments of the second.  I have read the book, though, so none of it will come as a surprise.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.reellifewithjane.com/201...nfrance/?utm_medium=tumblr&utm_source=dlvr.it NYC - conference - late July


----------



## JaneWT

Interesting audience breakdown from Deadline:

_The Michael Fassbender-Alicia Vikander-Rachel Weisz weepy was co-financed for $20M between DreamWorks, Reliance and Participant Media. Huge older female crowd here at 72% females (A-) and 92% 25 and up (B+). Light also struck a chord with the few under 18ers who were in the theater (3%, A-) and the middle-age 35-49 folks (24%, A-). While we’ve seen the devoted older female crowd continue to flock to STX’s *Bad Moms,*which crossed $100M this weekend, it’s questionable how far Light will leg out. Post Track shows only 53% of the total audience willing to pass on good word of mouth, and that’s meh. One key indicator that there’s some positive wom was that Light grew brighter between Saturday and Friday, +25%._

The demographic of the audience isn't a surprise, of course, but I would say that this was very much reflected in Twitter.  There have been so few tweets about the film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Yes, it's a nice review, Pearlyqueen, but it's not from The Observer that you're thinking of.  This Observer is based in NY and quite different from the UK broadsheet.  As you say, we'll have to wait until November for the majority of UK reviews.



Oh my mistake! I'm out of the U.K. ATM and read the transcript here rather than accessing it through the link! However I'm hopeful the Observer and Times here will give TLBO positive reviews similar to the Guardian, Telegraph and Independent. I've noticed broadsheet reviews are way more appreciative[emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

It'd be nice  but who knows http://variety.com/gallery/most-anticipated-movies-oscars-2016/#!2/lightbetween/ there are so many movies and personally I'm not an Academy Awards huge fan. But possible recognition is always nice.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> It'd be nice  but who knows http://variety.com/gallery/most-anticipated-movies-oscars-2016/#!2/lightbetween/ there are so many movies and personally I'm not an Academy Awards huge fan. But possible recognition is always nice.



We have VFF as bonus we may also have Oscar! I learn to be patient with this movie and hopefully it will payoff eventually. Even if there is no Oscar , no problem there are many chances in coming years. It is not a 200 meter sprint but a 41KM marathon.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I guess she's that weak she cant hold on to the bars herself huh


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Aiyoyo sure he must secure his own safety before he can protect her. If he fell into the canal or stumbled to the deck then do no one any help. See at some points of time he used both arms to trap her inside so that she didn't have to hold on to the bar.



Double win for Michael; he protects his girl and at the same time keeps her pressed up close to him [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I guess she's that weak she cant hold on to the bars herself huh


Wonder what they've been up to that has made her so tired


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Wonder what they've been up to that has made her so tired


So sad.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> So sad.


Sense of humour by pass ?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Sense of humour by pass ?



Am I the only one whose brain now replaces "sad" with "SAD! as Donald ***** would say"? He's killed a perfectly serviceable word for me.


----------



## fassfas

I really loved The Light Between Oceans, and found Michael and Alicia's performances to be outstanding. They had good onscreen chemistry. I give the film an A-.

http://www.fassinatingfassbender.com/2016/09/ff-film-review-light-between-oceans-455.html


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://t.co/wCyS6veouo

*Michael Fassbender's latest doesn't appear to be the Oscar contender we expected *






*There's is no doubting that Michael Fassbender is one of ours (and Germany's, to be fair) finest exports. An incredible actor who has already been nominated for an Oscar - though he should've flat out won one for Shame. 
His latest film had awards buzz from the moment it was announced. It stars Fassbender and his Oscar-winning other-half, Alicia Vikander. The Light Between Oceans is also directed by Derek Cianfrance who got incredible performances out of Ryan Gosling and Michelle Williams in Blue Valentine - as well as overseeing Bradley Cooper's best work in The Place Beyond The Pines. He doesn't make them light.
But reviews have been so-so and the box-office returns show a lack of potential as the distributor looks to garner the film a wider audience, opening on a large 1500 screens. That's big for a dense $20 million drama. It currently stands at 60% on Rotten Tomatoes and took just under $6 million for the holiday weekend. Granted, its budget is $20 million so the financial risk isn't huge.
An old school agent would tell Michael Fassbender he needs a franchise and he's trying that with Assassin's Creed. No one is doubting his ability as an actor - he's one of the best of his generation - but audiences will need to start turning up for his name so he remain at the top of the A-list pile.*


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Am I the only one whose brain now replaces "sad" with "SAD! as Donald ***** would say"? He's killed a perfectly serviceable word for me.


Get what you mean. Although SAD isn't the first word that comes to mind when most people in Britain hear his name.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Assassin's Creed is a great opportunity for him to get back to A list status, too many flops isn't good for him. He's a great actor with enormous potential. He's gonna have to promote AC like crazy, whether he wants to or likes to. Time to get cracking


----------



## FassbenderLover

Perfect example of someone who was excited to see the movie, watched it and they didn't like it too much

*Amani ‏@vivaamani_  16h16 hours ago 
I can't contain myself **#TheLightBetweenOceans*






*Amani‏@vivaamani_  12h12 hours ago 
Had its good moments, but overall a big ****ing meh. 5/10 only for fassbender *


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

This podcast is brilliant.  They talk about TLBO at about 1-hour-19 mins in.  The film is discussed by 3 critics for about 35 mins from that point (including a small break before the spoiler discussion) and it is debated in such an intelligent and interesting manner that I just don't need to read any more reviews.  They LOVE Michael - in all his roles, not just this - and they make the case that the film should be getting so much more love.  Highly recommended if you haven't already listened!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> View attachment 3459510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This podcast is brilliant.  They talk about TLBO at about 1-hour-19 mins in.  The film is discussed by 3 critics for about 35 mins from that point (including a small break before the spoiler discussion) and it is debated in such an intelligent and interesting manner that I just don't need to read any more reviews.  They LOVE Michael - in all his roles, not just this - and they make the case that the film should be getting so much more love.  Highly recommended if you haven't already listened!



Thanks Jane - will listen to it when I get home to the UK.


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> View attachment 3459510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This podcast is brilliant.  They talk about TLBO at about 1-hour-19 mins in.  The film is discussed by 3 critics for about 35 mins from that point (including a small break before the spoiler discussion) and it is debated in such an intelligent and interesting manner that I just don't need to read any more reviews.  They LOVE Michael - in all his roles, not just this - and they make the case that the film should be getting so much more love.  Highly recommended if you haven't already listened!



Thanks Jane!


----------



## Hackensack

One of the most idiotic criticisms of TLBO is that the characters behave in a totally illogical manner.  (See Anthony Lane, _The New Yorker_, for example, though he isn't the only one guilty of this.)  Because, as we all know, humans are totally logical all the time.  WWI, which cost about 10 million lives for a cause that no one could quite explain and which had an inconclusive result, was of course completely logical behavior.  Lane (and others) don't question WWI; they question a woman's desire for a baby, and the actions taken by people who are stressed.
Sorry for the rant.  But this film deserves better reviews and better audiences.  And thanks Jane for the podcast--can't wait to listen to it.
And in even better news, I'm going to be able to arrange my schedule to see this movie again on Friday!


----------



## carmencrem

NY Times: http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/0...mes&smtyp=cur&referer=https://t.co/kP370KbVTi
The Light Between Oceans” begins to suggest an overly plotted, high-end Nicholas Sparks film awash in tears, pleas and threats, and acts of treachery and nobility. Where Mr. Fassbender’s sorrowful gravity anchored the movie’s first half, Ms. Vikander’s volatility sparks the second half with Ms. Weisz’s aggrieved, conflicted Hannah providing a moral fulcrum.
Remaining true to the novel, “The Light Between Oceans” steadily becomes a strained fable about forgiveness and revenge that sabotages its best intentions by taking one too many plot turns. But unlike a movie spun off from a novel by Mr. Sparks, the story still remains weightier than mechanical literary claptrap."


http://www.tulsaworld.com/homepagel...cle_56e0ea13-5724-5430-8dca-a30e35a4e0b6.html

Cianfrance shows he can capture romantic connection as well as he did marital dysfunction with his searing “Blue Valentine,” before balancing it with the dark side of such isolation.

When two people love each other this much and just want to share that with children, but their luck is that of miscarriages, it makes for obvious drama when a lost-at-sea rowboat approaches the island with two people inside: a dead man and a frightened infant.

Vikander, a reigning Oscar-winner (supporting actress for “The Danish Girl”), is marvelous in a spectrum of emotions: first love, the glow of pregnancy, the despair of loss and the misguided reasoning of a woman who rationalizes that she can keep this baby as her own.

But what seems like an answered prayer only leads to unanswered questions.

Fassbender is quietly superb in examining the ethics of the situation, from seeing his woman suffer and now bloom anew with this little girl to discovering that the child’s birth mother (Rachel Weisz) is alive and mourning for no reason.

People are tested in so many ways — decisions made in the name of love, the power of guilt for a man who’s always done the right thing — and the filmmaker crafts its telling into a tone poem meets tearjerker.

It’s balanced out by cinematography that has definite Terrence Malick views-of-nature influences but with Cianfrance providing a narrative structure to support such pauses for pretty pictures.

The subtlety may test the patience of some moviegoers, but those who read the book should approve of the telling outside of a third act that wraps everything up too quickly.

There are great moments of power in the writing of letters in this early 1920s setting, and there were tears shed in the screening that I attended as we heard them read aloud.

Melodramatic, yes, but never manipulative: The tears induced by “The Light Between Oceans” are earned.

http://variety.com/2016/film/news/a...ssbender-the-light-between-oceans-1201849988/

David Poland and Rita Wilson praised the movie again on Twitter btw


----------



## Selayang430

JaneWT said:


> View attachment 3459510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This podcast is brilliant.  They talk about TLBO at about 1-hour-19 mins in.  The film is discussed by 3 critics for about 35 mins from that point (including a small break before the spoiler discussion) and it is debated in such an intelligent and interesting manner that I just don't need to read any more reviews.  They LOVE Michael - in all his roles, not just this - and they make the case that the film should be getting so much more love.  Highly recommended if you haven't already listened!



Thanks. Hope the movie gets more positive reviews and do way better than US. Checked the Danish Girl box office in the US and the rest of the world , it is 18% Vs 82% . Box office is very modest in US though it has boast from Oscar.


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> View attachment 3459510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This podcast is brilliant.  They talk about TLBO at about 1-hour-19 mins in.  The film is discussed by 3 critics for about 35 mins from that point (including a small break before the spoiler discussion) and it is debated in such an intelligent and interesting manner that I just don't need to read any more reviews.  They LOVE Michael - in all his roles, not just this - and they make the case that the film should be getting so much more love.  Highly recommended if you haven't already listened!


Thank you!!!!


Hackensack said:


> One of the most idiotic criticisms of TLBO is that the characters behave in a totally illogical manner.  (See Anthony Lane, _The New Yorker_, for example, though he isn't the only one guilty of this.)  Because, as we all know, humans are totally logical all the time.  WWI, which cost about 10 million lives for a cause that no one could quite explain and which had an inconclusive result, was of course completely logical behavior.  Lane (and others) don't question WWI; they question a woman's desire for a baby, and the actions taken by people who are stressed.
> Sorry for the rant.  But this film deserves better reviews and better audiences.  And thanks Jane for the podcast--can't wait to listen to it.
> And in even better news, I'm going to be able to arrange my schedule to see this movie again on Friday!


This I totally agree. I noticed the same lack of sensitivity/knowledge/ability in understanding human psychology in some critics. Both actors, director and writer explained many times in this case the characters were meant to act using their impulses and hearts instead of "logic", insisting in how sometimes using your feelings to make choices isn't the best thing, but the only thing you can do as human being. You're so right. This movie is so human but still so complicated and definitely deeper than what many people thought. So lucky you're seeing it again, I must wait now, cause I'm in Europe!! Can't wait to see it again! I admit I hope to find it online soon


----------



## Allie28




----------



## Morgane

Source


----------



## Selayang430

Michael Fassbender arrives at the Excelsior Hotel in Venice Lido during the 73th film festival.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> The NY Times selected TLBO as a critic's pick and had many positive things to say about it, especially Michael and Alicia:
> 
> *"Mr. Fassbender and Ms. Vikander make one of the most compelling pairs of screen lovers in the grand David O. Selznick tradition that I’ve come across in many years.* Unlike so many contemporary movie stars, both actors convey a remarkable depth and range of feeling. With that goes an awareness of the essential unknowability of a partner in a relationship, even one as passionate as theirs."
> 
> "At his most besotted, Tom still keeps something of himself in reserve. Behind his icy, imperious gaze, you can discern the pain of the past, along with a certain inviolable nobility of spirit. *Here and in earlier films, Mr. Fassbender’s screen persona suggests a dashing but harder-edged answer to the Daniel Day-Lewis of “The Age of Innocence.” *Ms. Vikander mostly keeps in check the tempestuous, fiery side of Isabel, whom you sense, even at the beginning, to be on the verge of eruption. From the moment the two meet, she regards him with a desire that registers as an unflinching determination."
> 
> "Their inspired pairing suggests that Mr. Cianfrance is a true believer in the romantic imagination: a mystique eroded by social and technological forces that have broken down traditional restraints against intimacy and privacy so that little mystery is left. The last remnant of the romantic imagination is its cheap first cousin, the erotic imagination."
> 
> The majority of comments on the review from those who'd seen the film were all very positive too.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/0...r=google_kp&referer=https://www.google.co.uk/






Hackensack said:


> One of the most idiotic criticisms of TLBO is that the characters behave in a totally illogical manner.  (See Anthony Lane, _The New Yorker_, for example, though he isn't the only one guilty of this.)  Because, as we all know, humans are totally logical all the time.  WWI, which cost about 10 million lives for a cause that no one could quite explain and which had an inconclusive result, was of course completely logical behavior.  Lane (and others) don't question WWI; they question a woman's desire for a baby, and the actions taken by people who are stressed.
> Sorry for the rant.  But this film deserves better reviews and better audiences.  And thanks Jane for the podcast--can't wait to listen to it.
> And in even better news, I'm going to be able to arrange my schedule to see this movie again on Friday!


I particularly appreciated the Indiewire review (Ehrlich). Actually,some of the critics and publications that I usually like (Chang,Zacharek,Dana Stevens,Holden,Slant,Village Voice) have given mostly favorable reviews,while acknowledging its flaws.



JaneWT said:


> It's very frustrating reading all the reviews and not being able to comment on the film, what with not being in the UK and tied to a November release.  From what I have read with regards to the pacing of the film, and my own tastes, I think I will be quite happy with the slower first half and perhaps rather frustrated by the rapid plot developments of the second.  I have read the book, though, so none of it will come as a surprise.


The first half is  generally liked/loved by most of the critics. The third act is the most "problematic" part. I like slow burn films,so I'm pretty sure I'll like the first half.  



FassbenderLover said:


> Assassin's Creed is a great opportunity for him to get back to A list status, too many flops isn't good for him. He's a great actor with enormous potential. He's gonna have to promote AC like crazy, whether he wants to or likes to. Time to get cracking


Now we can finally worry about his A list status,his enormous potential and his success.. I'd like to read the reactions if Vikander had the Labed's role.




JaneWT said:


> View attachment 3459510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This podcast is brilliant.  They talk about TLBO at about 1-hour-19 mins in.  The film is discussed by 3 critics for about 35 mins from that point (including a small break before the spoiler discussion) and it is debated in such an intelligent and interesting manner that I just don't need to read any more reviews.  They LOVE Michael - in all his roles, not just this - and they make the case that the film should be getting so much more love.  Highly recommended if you haven't already listened!


Thanks for sharing!

Some random tweets:

@SHOTATTHEDARK: The Light Between Oceans was beautiful, but I truly feel it could have been longer. The enormous gravitas and emotion felt rushed throughout 
@DanielleVillano: Just saw THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS. Michael Fassbender playing a dad is kind of the swooniest thing ever. #DadBod @ashharrisonnews: The #LightBetweenOceans wallows under melodrama, but Michael Fassbender is Oscar worthy. 
@blakeinholland: I really, really liked The Light Between Oceans. Even the swallowing melodrama. It felt sincere. 
 @jmiemarie: just saw The Light Between Oceans and have accepted that Alicia Vikander is literally perfect in everything she does
@1Deverett: Just came out of seeing The Light Between Oceans and it was beautiful. While the story is sad, Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander shine. 
@emilyy_mbb: please go watch the light between oceans because it's such a good movie but warning, it's an emotional roller coaster @RamirezMandy: The light between oceans too good


----------



## Selayang430

When AC is out, some people don't have to search all over internet for negative reviews and post it here to sore our eyes. 

It is a relief to all parties. 

(Thanks to Paul Greengrass)


----------



## mollie12

Question for those who have seen TLBO.  Where does Cianfrance portray Tom and Isabel's first meeting?  I'm sure that's mentioned in somewhere in a review, but I've skimmed so many that I can't remember.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Question for those who have seen TLBO.  Where does Cianfrance portray Tom and Isabel's first meeting?  I'm sure that's mentioned in somewhere in a review, but I've skimmed so many that I can't remember.





Spoiler



When Tom arrived at the town before he went to Janus, he passed her, seeing her feeding seagulls by the sea. And she noticed him. It's from the book but way brief. In the book, they talked and fed the seagulls together but in the movie, it's just Tom passing by without real interactions except that they noticed each other.


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When Tom arrived at the town before he went to Janus, he passed her, seeing her feeding seagulls by the sea. And she noticed him. It's from the book but way brief. In the book, they talked and fed the seagulls together but in the movie, it's just Tom passing by without real interactions except that they noticed each other.


That's a shame.  I'll have to see how it plays on screen, but the first meeting in the book, casual and silly as it was, seemed a lot more intimate to me than the dinner party and makes it more understandable that she'd start to write to him.


----------



## mollie12

I just realized that Trespass Against Us is playing at LFF out of the main competition and it isn't getting a gala screening.  The programmers usually give UK cinema more of a boost than that.  I want to be excited, but all signs point to a dud.


----------



## Selayang430

For such a popular film fest in North America , tiff official site is really suxx. TAU is special presentations according to the website.


----------



## mollie12

Selayang430 said:


> For such a popular film fest in North America , tiff official site is really suxx. TAU is special presentations according to the website.


I actually meant to write LFF for London Film Festival.  They usually showcase UK cinema.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> I actually meant to write LFF for London Film Festival.  They usually showcase UK cinema.



Sorry - too into tiff. Agree LFF should give more boost to local productions


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> That's a shame.  I'll have to see how it plays on screen, but the first meeting in the book, casual and silly as it was, seemed a lot more intimate to me than the dinner party and makes it more understandable that she'd start to write to him.



I agree. I was disappointed when I saw how briefly Derek decided to film that. I remember their first meeting from the book really impressed me. And that scene was a great opportunity to introduce Isabel's character, especially the innocent and alive aspect. It explains how Isabel can make Tom feel alive again, or want to live a life again from the start.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Question for those who have seen TLBO.  Where does Cianfrance portray Tom and Isabel's first meeting?  I'm sure that's mentioned in somewhere in a review, but I've skimmed so many that I can't remember.




.


----------



## mchris55

Allie28 said:


> From the article....
> _*Around 6:30pm, fans donned in shorts and casual t-shirts encircled the barrier between paparazzi and a sharply dressed Michael Fassbender and his offscreen love, entrancing beauty, Alicia Vikander. A sea of young Italian girls washed over the crowd with pictures of Fassbender’s face and Sharpies galore, an infectious excitement that rolled like waves from the crowd and into the theatre.
> 
> The press and moviegoers awaited inside as Fassbender and Vikander entered the theatre hand in hand with an elegant presence, like royalty. They sat in the balcony seats, waving to the audience as the king and queen of the night.
> 
> The film itself is a masterpiece, both delivered Oscar-worthy performances as their chemistry is unmatched (The two have been an inseparable couple since they met on set).
> *_
> The press and public are just now seeing what some of us have seen for years which again flies against the theory that it's all for PR.  Where have all these gushy write-ups been?  Shouldn't the press have been selling it wayyy before now?  How did they ever get their oscars noms without them??


And why does the second paragraph seem familiar? Oh, that's right, it's the same wording from the now debunked Cannes "appearance". The same similar words-- "royalty", "king and queen". Who talks like this?


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> And why does the second paragraph seem familiar? Oh, that's right, it's the same wording from the now debunked Cannes "appearance". The same similar words-- "royalty", "king and queen". Who talks like this?


Er...this is part of The Observer article. The Observer is the Sunday edition of The Guardian.  The Gaurdian is a top British Newspaper. The Gaurdian online is in the top five read papers in the world. People who have a mastering of the English language talk like this. Well that's kind of awkward.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Er...this is part of The Observer article. The Observer is the Sunday edition of The Guardian.  The Gaurdian is a top British Newspaper. The Gaurdian online is in the top five read papers in the world. People who have a mastering of the English language talk like this. Well that's kind of awkward.


Really now, because I do have great command of the english language. Nice try though. Umm, for those who have a "mastering" is it "The Guardian"or "The Gaurdian", because I am confused.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Really now, because I do have great command of the english language. Nice try though. Umm, for those who have a "mastering" is it "The Guardian"or "The Gaurdian", because I am confused.


Thank you for correcting my spelling. I'll edit it accordingly. Now about the article clip. What was your issue with it? Something about Cannes or Kings and Queens...


----------



## carmencrem

I'm so happy to see 95% of the audience loved TLBO and praised it on Twitter and instagram.


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I'm so happy to see 95% of the audience loved TLBO and praised it on Twitter and instagram.



Hehe! We are happy ! Hahaha


----------



## carmencrem

JaneWT said:


> View attachment 3459510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This podcast is brilliant.  They talk about TLBO at about 1-hour-19 mins in.  The film is discussed by 3 critics for about 35 mins from that point (including a small break before the spoiler discussion) and it is debated in such an intelligent and interesting manner that I just don't need to read any more reviews.  They LOVE Michael - in all his roles, not just this - and they make the case that the film should be getting so much more love.  Highly recommended if you haven't already listened!


Thank you for this. Listened to it all and I agreed on all the line: I found it real and sexy too, definitely not a sparks-style movie and I also agree about the fact these are probably their best performances and they'd deserve an Oscar. When they said they adored Alicia in TDG and here she's even better.. Well, I agree. And I also agree on Michael's magnetism. I really really really think these performances deserve a lot. 
Funny how they laughed at some Rotten Tomatoes' reviews, I agreed with them.
Gosh these guys love Michael, so I love them.  thank you Jane it was very interesting!


----------



## Allie28

New TLBO Still found in Alicia's thread...


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Thank you for this. Listened to it all and I agreed on all the line: I found it real and sexy too, definitely not a sparks-style movie and I also agree about the fact these are probably their best performances and they'd deserve an Oscar. When they said they adored Alicia in TDG and here she's even better.. Well, I agree. And I also agree on Michael's magnetism. I really really really think these performances deserve a lot.
> Funny how they laughed at some Rotten Tomatoes' reviews, I agreed with them.
> Gosh these guys love Michael, so I love them.  thank you Jane it was very interesting!



Haven't watched TLBO but Alicia is definitely  a good actress. Even for an underwritten role I Jason Bourne she can pull it off very well. As for Michael he is always very good.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Allie28 said:


> New TLBO Still found in Alicia's thread...



i don't remember this from the movie? was it in the janus montage?


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Hello, it's been a while but I thought I'd check in for pics from Venice and I wasn't disappointed. Thanks to whoever posted the HQ pics a few pages back

I saw TLBO twice and enjoyed it both times. I thought the performances were so good - the best I've seen from Alicia and easily in Michael's Top 5. If anyone who's seen it wants to discuss the film, message me!


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> i don't remember this from the movie? was it in the janus montage?





ScorpionDoom said:


> Hello, it's been a while but I thought I'd check in for pics from Venice and I wasn't disappointed. Thanks to whoever posted the HQ pics a few pages back
> 
> I saw TLBO twice and enjoyed it both times. I thought the performances were so good - the best I've seen from Alicia and easily in Michael's Top 5. If anyone who's seen it wants to discuss the film, message me!


so happy you liked it too. Same goes for me. And I also think the same about the performances: I think Alicia was even better here than in TDG (and I loved her in that one). I don't know between this one and Pure, probably this one. Such an intense role.
I also agree about Michael: he definitely acts with his eyes and in several moments he really melted my soul. 
I hope they get some recognition, this movies seems to be already a bit underrated IMO but it was expected. 
I'm so happy they made this movie, easily in my top list.


----------



## mchris55

All of this for a film that couldn't clear six million in four days. And, garnered a number 8 postion on this week's top 10 film list (if it is opening weekend, you have to at least be in the top 5). Films that were released weeks ago went right past it and up the scale. Fail.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> All of this for a film that couldn't clear six million in four days. And, garnered a number 8 postion on this week's top 10 film list (if it is opening weekend, you have to at least be in the top 5). Films that were released weeks ago went right past it and up the scale. Fail.



Yeah, I'm sure they'll be breaking up any day now since their devious ploy failed [emoji45][emoji45][emoji45]


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they'll be breaking up any day now since their devious ploy failed [emoji45][emoji45][emoji45]


Did I say that? You don't speak for me. Just like when it was claimed that I called the WOWS a legend. I'm still waiting for clarification on that one. I speak for myself, I don't need assistance.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> Did I say that? You don't speak for me. Just like when it was claimed that I called the WOWS a legend. I'm still waiting for clarification on that one. I speak for myself, I don't need assistance.


Keep waiting. I don't owe you anything either. Funny how it works both ways, right?


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> Keep waiting. I don't owe you anything either. Funny how it works both ways, right?


I am owed the decency of not putting my name where it doesn't belong.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they'll be breaking up any day now since their devious ploy failed [emoji45][emoji45][emoji45]


Lol


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they'll be breaking up any day now since their devious ploy failed [emoji45][emoji45][emoji45]



Nope. I bet the next conspiracy theory - sell the idea of couple in games  adaptation movies to promote AC & TR. It does rollover to 2018.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> And why does the second paragraph seem familiar? Oh, that's right, it's the same wording from the now debunked Cannes "appearance". The same similar words-- "royalty", "king and queen". Who talks like this?


Another silly PR stunt,considering that Vikander has never been in Cannes this year.. I guess that Friedman was also paid to say on twitter  that he wasn't the person who allegedly saw them. 



mchris55 said:


> *All of this* for a film that couldn't clear six million in four days. And, garnered a number 8 postion on this week's top 10 film list (if it is opening weekend, you have to at least be in the top 5). Films that were released weeks ago went right past it and up the scale. Fail.


What? Two years of fauxmance,of pointless PR stunts,pics with chefs and hotel managers and _two days _of press junket? 
It actually garnered a number 6 position with 6,2M and I don't see any adult-oriented drama (released in 1,500 theaters) going past it.


----------



## mollie12

This blog review amused me: http://www.mynewplaidpants.com/2016/09/im-gonna-let-it-shine.html


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> That's a shame.  I'll have to see how it plays on screen, but the first meeting in the book, casual and silly as it was, seemed a lot more intimate to me than the dinner party and makes it more understandable that she'd start to write to him.


I forgot to mention one thing.


Spoiler



Derek definitely filmed more of their first meeting. I remember some fans visited the set on the day they filmed seagull feeding scenes by the sea. From the pics they posted, Tom definitely was feeding the seagulls with Isabel and they interacted way more than what actually ended up in the film. I think judging by how many hours Derek filmed, some details or more interesting things that I think from the book that they actually filmed may end up on the editing floor. In that case, I will criticize more of his editing choice.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> This blog review amused me: http://www.mynewplaidpants.com/2016/09/im-gonna-let-it-shine.html



Who is this blogger?? I not so low key love them


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> Who is this blogger?? I not so low key love them


A gay film blogger who sometimes contributes at The Film Experience blog.  He frequently appreciates MF ...and his anatomy (check his blog tags).  Really funny, witty guy.


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> Hello, it's been a while but I thought I'd check in for pics from Venice and I wasn't disappointed. Thanks to whoever posted the HQ pics a few pages back
> 
> I saw TLBO twice and enjoyed it both times. I thought the performances were so good - the best I've seen from Alicia and easily in Michael's Top 5. If anyone who's seen it wants to discuss the film, message me!



Hey you!  Glad you stopped by.  I've missed chatting with you.


----------



## Allie28

I'll toss a bone to the conspiracy theorists.  Apparently Michael's sister and random taxi drivers are now on Weinstein's payroll.  Seriously, Weinstein needs a hit, several hits, asap, with all the money he's thrown into keeping this showmance afloat two years.


----------



## Selayang430

**Wrong thread **


----------



## mchris55

Morgane said:


> Another silly PR stunt,considering that Vikander has never been in Cannes this year.. I guess that Friedman was also paid to say on twitter  that he wasn't the person who allegedly saw them.
> 
> 
> What? Two years of fauxmance,of pointless PR stunts,pics with chefs and hotel managers and _two days _of press junket?
> It actually garnered a number 6 position with 6,2M and I don't see any adult-oriented drama (released in 1,500 theaters) going past it.


That's not what I was talking about.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I'll toss a bone to the conspiracy theorists.  Apparently Michael's sister and random taxi drivers are now on Weinstein's payroll.  Seriously, Weinstein needs a hit, several hits, asap, with all the money he's thrown into keeping this showmance afloat two years.



Especially the taxi driver!!!! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/_aliciavikander/status/773526477602189312 Found here


----------



## mollie12

I don't mind snarky blog pieces about MF's films.  Vulture and The Ringer wrote some good ones about X-Men: Apocalypse.  Vulture's knitwear article about TLBO was great.  For some reason, this one stood out to me as more than a little stupid:

http://www.mtv.com/news/2928766/the...-a-sad-lighthouse-keeper-living-in-isolation/


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I don't mind snarky blog pieces about MF's films.  Vulture and The Ringer wrote some good ones about X-Men: Apocalypse.  Vulture's knitwear article about TLBO was great.  For some reason, this one stood out to me as more than a little stupid:
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/news/2928766/the...-a-sad-lighthouse-keeper-living-in-isolation/


eww, i couldn't finish it. there's a difference between writing something clever and writing something meant to be clever. this one missed the mark by a mile.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael in Toronto 

*MR. WILL WONG‏@mrwillw  7m7 minutes ago 
Michael Fassbender has landed, first major star in Toronto for **#TIFF16**! Appearing tonight at **@TIFF_NET** Lightbox at annual Soiree.              *


----------



## mollie12

TIFF begins.


----------



## carmencrem

His beauty is unreal. 
https://instagram.com/p/BKEgVDWDGUv/

I can't.


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## mollie12

LOL

*David Poland* ‏@DavidPoland  4m4 minutes ago
The *Fassbender* scrum at TIFF. A lovely ass to line up to lick. One of our greatest actors ever.

*Tribute.ca*‏@tributemag
Fassbender: "I get off on it, really. (Adrenaline Rush)" #TIFFSoiree

We knew that!


----------



## FassbenderLover

*TIFFVerified account *‏@*TIFF_NET*  6m6 minutes ago
*"One feels more alive when the stakes are high." Michael Fassbender doesn't mind adrenaline in filmmaking*


----------



## FassbenderLover

*



 TIFFVerified account ‏@TIFF_NET  27m27 minutes ago           Michael Fassbender has just joined us at our **#TIFF16** Soirée. Is it hot in here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## artemis09

Poland's tweet reminds me of how he hasn't interviewed Michael in a long time. I wonder if something went down or he just hasn't had time to do an interview with him.


----------



## FassbenderLover

*TIFFVerified account *‏@*TIFF_NET*  3m3 minutes ago
"*My greatest superpower is power-napping." Michael Fassbender on how he keeps-up with work at **#TIFF16** Soirée**pic.twitter.com/bffBbAfhZd*


----------



## FassbenderLover

*BeatlesFass*‏@*BeatFassbender*  19m19 minutes ago 
*NEW RT **@TouchwoodPR** Michael **#Fassbender** arrives at the **#TIFF16** Soiree! **#TIFFSoiree**pic.twitter.com/ooopRdYjOd*


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.periscope.tv/w/1OwxWqnaDejGQ


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## carmencrem

How am I suppose to sleep I can't even


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Morgane

@jadabird: What turns Michael Fassbender on? Waiting to see his movies for the 1st time w/ an audience. "I get off on it. I get high from it" #TIFF16

@tributemag: Steve McQueen on Fassbender - "he's the lead guitarist and singer of our rockstar band" #TIFF16

@DavidPoland: The Fassbender scrum at TIFF. A lovely ass to line up to lick. One of our greatest actors ever.








@m0851official: Michael Fassbender is very engaging and funny. He's got this whole crowd wrapped around his finger #m0851xTIFF #m0851 #tiff #TIFF16

@TIFF_NET: "Andrea Arnold likes to create chaos, and is brilliant at capturing it." Michael Fassbender on FISH TANK

@TIFF_NET: "Filming is kind of like sprinting whereas theatre is like a marathon." Michael Fassbender at #TIFF16 Soirée.

@TIFF_NET: "The thing with FRANK that attracted me to it was, I just thought it was nuts." Fassbender on acting through a mask

@TIFF_NET: "In HUNGER I was using my body as a weapon. In SHAME my body was a prison." Fassy on the physicality of his roles.

http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/video


----------



## Just Askin

Ok the stripy socks can stay. How hot is this man in blue


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## gingerglory

Just love, love him in blue 

Will TIFF put the talk online later? It would be great if they do that. Did they do that in the past? Anyone knows?


----------



## gingerglory

okay I find this is pretty funny LOL. Apple used this image when they presented iphone7 today. "Steve Jobs" in another form perhaps LOL


----------



## Opheliaa

Did Michael go to the party?


----------



## mollie12

Opheliaa said:


> Did Michael go to the party?



Yes, though I don't know for how long.


----------



## artemis09

His striped socks made me laugh. They do match the suit, though.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.restlesstymes.com/post/150072256854/aliciavikander-michaelfassbender-signing Cute


----------



## carmencrem

He didn't stay very much at the party. I read around on Tumblr searching his name he stayed less than an hour/ maybe more ore or less 30-40 minutes. But he took some pics.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He didn't stay very much at the party. I read around on Tumblr searching his name he stayed less than an hour/ maybe more ore or less 30-40 minutes. But he took some pics.



Attending party , taking some pic with vip n fans are part and parcel of the job


----------



## pearlyqueen

Great pics of Michael at TIFF last night [emoji3] Hope TAU has some positive critical appraisal there.

New short interview about Derek .... Michael suggests he's known as Cupid [emoji6]

http://www.msn.com/en-in/entertainm...actors-keep-falling-in-love-on-set/vi-AAiDzdZ


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.msn.com/en-in/entertainm...actors-keep-falling-in-love-on-set/vi-AAiDzdZ haha michael calling Derek "Cupid-Cianfrance"  cute


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Great pics of Michael at TIFF last night [emoji3] Hope TAU has some positive critical appraisal there.
> 
> New short interview about Derek .... Michael suggests he's known as Cupid [emoji6]
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-in/entertainm...actors-keep-falling-in-love-on-set/vi-AAiDzdZ


haha sorry I was posting at the same time


----------



## carmencrem

☺️


----------



## carmencrem

In Denmark it seems they love it. Am I wrong? Cool.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> In Denmark it seems they love it. Am I wrong? Cool.



I think TLBO will be better received in Europe than the USA....fingers crossed! [emoji120]


----------



## mollie12

> he prays to dead relatives to help himself cry onscreen, and he met Seth Rogen by throwing a blueberry at him at an awards show. Fans swarmed him as soon as he headed up to the roof. He shuffled around the patio for a half hour before his handlers ferried him away.



http://torontolife.com/culture/movies-and-tv/michael-fassbender/


----------



## mollie12

> When the dense, mountainous [Steve Jobs] script arrived, he felt that the role was not for him (he says he’s a slow at learning lines), but signed on after encouragement from his agent and his father. Still, he tried to get out of it in the rehearsal stages. “I would tell my driver, ‘If I put my arm in the door and slam it, it should cause a break and it should get me out of this gig.'”



http://www.fashionmagazine.com/scene/2016/09/08/michael-fassbender-tiff/


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/avikanderrus/status/773942659601817601 Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

http://www.samaritanmag.com/news/michael-fassbender-responds-tiff-charity-question


----------



## carmencrem

Source http://aliciavikander.us/photos/thumbnails.php?album=437


----------



## carmencrem

Now these are cute found on weibo. I think the others were outtakes or something but these two look cute  

http://m.weibo.cn/u/3538830391?jumpfrom=weibocom


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

Haha!


----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BKIXaWwhU7z/


----------



## carmencrem

Nice interview / Venice http://m-fassbender.com/the-light-between-oceans-interview-kinowetter/


----------



## carmencrem

I'm crying ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## carmencrem

❤️


----------



## FassbenderLover

I love this


----------



## FassbenderLover

*BeatlesFass*‏@*BeatFassbender*  11m11 minutes ago
NEW Michael's thoughts on #*TIFF*’s programs for disadvantaged young people & with mental health issues. #*Fassbender*


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> Nice interview / Venice http://m-fassbender.com/the-light-between-oceans-interview-kinowetter/


Yep, I really like this one, particularly the bit about Arkapaw almost getting hit by lightning and MF talking about how the characters have no one else to turn to (friend, priest, etc) while on the island.


----------



## carmencrem

Germany  good reviews, like in Denmark, the movie has been well received. I'm glad.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Great pics of Michael at TIFF last night [emoji3] Hope TAU has some positive critical appraisal there.



Thanks to everyone who posted TIFF info and pics.  So TAU is premiering there tonight?  Will reviews be out following the premiere?  I think I may have to go AWOL for a bit!


----------



## FassbenderLover

*BeatlesFass*‏@*BeatFassbender*  * 
NEW Michael in Toronto today! **#Fassbender* *#TIFF16* *#TrespassAgainstUs** Src:charmainewongca & paparadis**pic.twitter.com/Xik1Jr19cU*


----------



## FassbenderLover

*BeatlesFass*‏@*BeatFassbender*  2h2 hours ago
*NEW "Spotted Michael **#Fassbender** last night " **#TIFF16* *#TrespassAgainstUs* *#LuckyFan*


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/why-canada-is-special-to-michael-fassbender-1.3755453 How beautiful!!!!!! Unreal!!!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

I would love to see these 2 do a movie besides X Men


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> *BeatlesFass*‏@*BeatFassbender*  *
> NEW Michael in Toronto today! **#Fassbender* *#TIFF16* *#TrespassAgainstUs** Src:charmainewongca & paparadis**pic.twitter.com/Xik1Jr19cU*



That's Lyndsey Marshall, his costar, in the white dress.  She's with him at this interview as well:  https://www.instagram.com/p/BKJbN3TBaQTHKN0Hif2VjenN-4KMnQqKBwTuPA0/


----------



## carmencrem

.


----------



## carmencrem

My tl is full of this beauty! cant wait to see the videos


----------



## carmencrem

https://embed.phhhoto.com/twitter.html?slug=6JvPefN83fd0 Nice!


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> https://embed.phhhoto.com/twitter.html?slug=6JvPefN83fd0 Nice!


What are we supposed to see here?


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> What are we supposed to see here?


Can't you see the gif? :/ I can. Btw it's on Twitter. It's a mini gif


----------



## carmencrem

Found this


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Can't you see the gif? :/ I can. Btw it's on Twitter. It's a mini gif



Cute  gif - ET Canada Interview - must be interesting


----------



## carmencrem

.


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> Can't you see the gif? :/ I can. Btw it's on Twitter. It's a mini gif



For those, like me, who had to scroll through ET Canada's feed to figure out what people were talking about:

https://twitter.com/ETCanada/status/774311010718986240


----------



## carmencrem

Searched #michaelfassbender on ig, found this pic and I'm so dead.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> http://www.fashionmagazine.com/scene/2016/09/08/michael-fassbender-tiff/


I knew he was scared by the script but this anecdote is new.. Anyway,this is one of his best performances.
http://www.vulture.com/2016/09/michael-fassbender-embarrassed-magneto-x-men-toronto.html



carmencrem said:


> Now these are cute found on weibo. I think the others were outtakes or something but these two look cute
> http://m.weibo.cn/u/3538830391?jumpfrom=weibocom


Very cute.
Other pics:













carmencrem said:


> http://www.restlesstymes.com/post/150072256854/aliciavikander-michaelfassbender-signing Cute


----------



## Morgane

Interview for Rai Movie
http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-a03183ec-882f-4d7e-8395-0c1dd58cd4c9.html#p=

Credit Lagom














http://thefass.tumblr.com


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Interview for Rai Movie
> http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-a03183ec-882f-4d7e-8395-0c1dd58cd4c9.html#p=
> 
> Credit Lagom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefass.tumblr.com



Thanks! I read a lot of amazing reviews of TLBO on letterbox, on blogs, on Twitter and from the German and Danish reviewers who are gonna post something on some international websites I hope. I'm so glad the audience is liking the movie  I can't wait to see it again.
That interview on the rocking chairs haha!  they're like kids. 
And also thanks for all the other lovely pics of Michael at TIFF etc you posted. Really appreciated!


----------



## carmencrem

okay


----------



## mollie12

Source


----------



## artemis09

Ooft, that white shirt is doing wonders for him. He looks especially ginger here, too.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## kashlo

He is just so manly


----------



## carmencrem

Wow, now that McGregor's American Pastoral is getting literally killed by all the TIFF's critics (despite the mega Oscar buzz still going on and the fact that I really don't care about others' opinions when it comes to see/love a movie) I'm waiting to see what they're gonna do with TAU.
Critics are reeally complicated persons, they kinda destroy a movie because they don't like some lil aspects of it, some actors or whatever and then they rediscover and reconsider it ages later..
I really hope they're gonna be nice with TAU but I don't even know how many critics I'm going to read tbh. I can't wait to see it with my eyes.. Ready for the event, it should start soon (?).
Fingers crossed, anyways. (And Michael's shoes because yes  )


----------



## carmencrem

Here we are


----------



## mollie12

*david ehrlichVerified account* ‏@davidehrlich  3m3 minutes ago
at the premiere of some Michael *Fassbender* movie and Agnes Varda just sat next to us. she looks pumped. she loves that Fassy. #TIFF16
*Matt Dinn* ‏@m_dinn  9m9 minutes ago
Michael *Fassbender* just waved back at me so even if Trespass Against Us sucks, my night has been made.
*jen yamatoVerified account*‏@jenyamato
#TIFF16: While interviewing two doc directors we took a collective break to watch Michael Fassbender stroll across the hotel lobby


----------



## Morgane

Spiro Mandylor– ‏@itsallstyletome
Everyone loves him, nobody can spell his name. Michael Fassbender here at @tiff_net #TIFF…  https://www.instagram.com/p/BKKG-w5jsvD/

Jake Coyle@jakecoyleAP Fassbender in motion


----------



## mollie12

I'm bracing myself for horrendous reactions.  I just realized A24 isn't even presenting TAU at TIFF. The Canadian distributor is.


----------



## carmencrem

I'm ready for anything, I couldn't care less. 
But yeah be ready. He is so beautiful tonight tho! Saw him on periscope the interviewer was fainting  haha. Can't wait to see pics, now it's too late here I should sleep... Buuuut..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I'm ready for anything, I couldn't care less.
> But yeah be ready. He is so beautiful tonight tho! Saw him on periscope the interviewer was fainting  haha. Can't wait to see pics, now it's too late here I should sleep... Buuuut..



If the critics is positive then it is bonus. It is good for him taking the chance to TIFF doing some promotion , interviews, meet the industry players and meet the fans. It is important to keep the 'visibility'


----------



## mollie12

*Jordan HoffmanVerified account* ‏@jhoffman  2m2 minutes agoToronto, Ontario
I made poor Agnes Varda get out of her seat to let me pass, but no way I'm sitting thru the *TRESPASS AGAINST US* q&a at midnight.

*Brian Tallerico* ‏@Brian_Tallerico  2m2 minutes ago
*TRESPASS AGAINST US*: Half of it is literally unintelligible but enough of it works to make it memorable. Yet another great Fassbender turn.

*Ginny Monaco* ‏@ginnymonaco  11m11 minutes ago
*Trespass Against Us*: Come for the pastoral countryside, stay for the old men bare knuckle boxing and the dog murder

*Matt Dinn* ‏@m_dinn  32s33 seconds ago
*TRESPASS AGAINST US*: Nowhere near great but better than I expected. Fassbender's intensity and vulnerability well utilized
*SongsInTheKeyOfLow* ‏@marko_orlic  1m1 minute ago
*TRESPASS AGAINST US*:A meandering RATCATCHER-by-way-of-PLACE-BEYOND-THE PINES/ANIMAL-KINGDOM gives way to a touching 180 of a finale
TRESPASS AGAINST US: A more vulnerable side of *Fassbender* I'm not sure we've seen before. A great child performance
*Noel MurrayVerified account* ‏@NoelMu  2m2 minutes ago
Fassbender and B Gleeson both magnificent in eccentric Britcrime pic *TRESPASS AGAINST US*. Think DOWN TERRACE meets DUKES OF HAZZARD
*TSIOLIS* ‏@BilackoBoy  48s49 seconds ago
Just saw *Trespass Against Us* at tiff and it was great
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not your normal film and still better than most this year.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> *Jordan HoffmanVerified account* ‏@jhoffman  2m2 minutes agoToronto, Ontario
> I made poor Agnes Varda get out of her seat to let me pass, but no way I'm sitting thru the *TRESPASS AGAINST US* q&a at midnight.
> 
> *Brian Tallerico* ‏@Brian_Tallerico  2m2 minutes ago
> *TRESPASS AGAINST US*: Half of it is literally unintelligible but enough of it works to make it memorable. Yet another great Fassbender turn.
> 
> *Ginny Monaco* ‏@ginnymonaco  11m11 minutes ago
> *Trespass Against Us*: Come for the pastoral countryside, stay for the old men bare knuckle boxing and the dog murder


DOG MURDER WHAT


----------



## mollie12

> Let’s start with that one. Adam Smith has been making music videos for The Chemical Brothers since 1994, segueing into television direction with shows like “Skins” and “Doctor Who,” but *“Trespass Against Us”* marks his feature debut. It is a fast-paced study of a man caught between being a son and being a father. On one hand, he’s indebted to his patriarch; on the other, he wants better for his own child. Smith has a few issues with framing and pacing, but he knows how to direct actors and he can shoot a car chase set to a score by his Chemical Brothers buddies in a way that really pops. Most of all, this is a movie that lives and dies on its central performance, and the fact that Michael Fassbender plays that role makes up for almost other problems.
> 
> Fassbender is perfect as Chad Cutler, the wheelman for a criminal family led by the notorious Colby Cutler (Brendan Gleeson). The Cutlers live in a makeshift community on the outskirts of town, made up of things stolen and that others have thrown away. While Colby seems content to sit around the fire telling the same old stories, Chad and his family, including a wife (Lyndsey Marshal) and two kids, are hoping for something better. They’ve even enrolled the children in a private school, and Chad is working to buy land to escape the criminal underworld into which he was born. Of course, it’s never that easy.
> 
> The script by Alastair Siddons is dense with slang and delivered in often-thick accents to such a degree that a good quarter of the dialogue is literally unintelligible. It doesn’t matter as much as you might think. Without the specifics, one gets the thrust of each scene and the character development that comes with it. A lot of that can be credited to the lived-in, believable performances from Fassbender and Gleeson, two actors who rarely falter and certainly don’t here. They’re mesmerizing even when one doesn’t understand much but the profanity. These are people caught in a battle over what they think is right and best for their kin. Gleeson captures a man who loves being the one doling out forgiveness and punishment as he chooses. He even gives one speech holding a painting of Jesus. Fassbender conveys so much with just a look at his wife and son, knowing that the life he currently leads with them can only turn his boy into another version of him. Some fathers want their kids to follow in their footsteps. Good fathers want them to run ahead.


http://www.rogerebert.com/festivals-and-awards/tiff-2016-trespass-against-us-little-wing-werewolf


----------



## artemis09

Huh. Going by the reviews, it's not as bad as I feared it would be. I'll still wait to see it myself, but it sounds at least decent.


----------



## Selayang430

Michael Fassbender - Trespass Against Us


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> Huh. Going by the reviews, it's not as bad as I feared it would be. I'll still wait to see it myself, but it sounds at least decent.


We still have to wait and see what the overall reception will be.  There were very few critics at last night's screening, mostly because it was a late public screening and there are two more press/industry screenings scheduled for Saturday and Wednesday during the day.  

I do know one critic rated it a 3.5/5 and another rated it 2.5/5.


----------



## carmencrem

and Selayang thanks for the pics it was the best way to wake up!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> and Selayang thanks for the pics it was the best way to wake up!!



Glad to know that. Also the review is actually not bad - at least not being smashed into debrics  ! [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH=full]3463194[/ATTACH]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hmm, mixed reviews so far for TAU from the few critics in attendance, but they all agreed Michael delivered as usual [emoji3] 

I think this may be a film that will resonate more with audiences in the British Isles who won't have problems understanding the accents (so no unintelligible issues!) and can identify much more closely with the theme and culture. Can't wait to see it in London next month!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> DOG MURDER WHAT



Obviously I haven't seen the film so can't be sure....but dog fighting is still associated with traveller communities in the British Isles....so it's possibly a reference to that?


----------



## carmencrem

I liked very much their review of TLBO, they gave it 4/5 stars and I was pretty (much) ok with their opinions but ok this one is not as good as that https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...make-every-criminal-charming?CMP=share_btn_tw
Here we start with complaints. Btw it's not the paper, it's the reviewer. This is another reviewer. We were all prepared tho. At first I didn't want to post it, too hurtful for me, but.. Okay...
The audience didn't dislike it tho! I have a feeling they found it a bit "strong" but good: we have to consider its a new director. The plot seems pretty interesting to me, personally. I don't know how to handle possible violence etc but I will if I have to... Btw hey this is just the first review...


----------



## carmencrem

!


----------



## Hackensack

I hope Agnes Varda enjoyed it.  I was excited to read that she was there!  I saw her _Vagabond_ years ago, and it has stayed with me ever since.  Of course she made many other great films, but that was the favorite for me.  Thanks for all the tweets, Mollie12--of course early tweets aren't conclusive, but at least it sounds like a film that didn't disgrace itself.  I just hope there's an opportunity to see it in the US.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.rogerebert.com/festivals-and-awards/tiff-2016-trespass-against-us-little-wing-werewolf


----------



## carmencrem

http://theplaylist.net/michael-fass...160910/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter The playlist B+


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Hmm, mixed reviews so far for TAU from the few critics in attendance, but they all agreed Michael delivered as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this may be a film that will resonate more with audiences in the British Isles who won't have problems understanding the accents (so no unintelligible issues!) and can identify much more closely with the theme and culture. Can't wait to see it in London next month!


This is the one for me. Feel like I've been waiting for ever.  The subject matter is so important. Agree it may not reach across many ponds. Just hope we don't get the same fixation about what the critics think. Frankly, I don't care. This one is not Hollywood. The line up is a dream. Bring it on!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.screendaily.com/reviews/trespass-against-us-toronto-review/5109301.article?referrer=RSS 

The way Smith immerses us in this world echoes the work of Andrea Arnold or Shane Meadows but he adds his own muscular signature in the staging of car chases and robberies and uses Edu Grau’s images of countryside and landscape to add a layer of lyricism to the events. There are also welcome touches of black humour and the surreal in Siddons’ screenplay that come as welcome relief to the darker, fatalistic mood that prevails.

Smith’s other skill lies in bringing out the best in his performers. Young Georgie Smith is a scene-stealing screen natural as the tearaway Tyson. Lyndsey Marshal brings a fiery spark to the role of Chad’s wife Kelly, a woman fiercely devoted to the children and desperate for Chad to stand up to his father. A charismatic Fassbender effortlessly captures the feckless, bad boy charm of Chad and his feelings of inadequacy. Lingering looks of resentment angled towards Colby convey the anguish of a man intelligent enough to know that things need to change but never quite bold enough to do anything about it.

Gleeson, meanwhile, balances the gormless with the ruthless as a figure who seems a dim-witted, lumbering oaf but can snap in an instant if anyone dares to question his authority. Watching these two heavyweights go head to head as a father and son running the gamut from affection to exasperation is one of the film’s great pleasures.


----------



## mollie12

Pan from THR:  http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/re...d&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=All+Reviews


----------



## carmencrem

http://etcanada.com/video/762239043974/michael-fassbender-on-red-carpet-ritual/ Can you see it? He's more than gorgeous ---  no words for it.


----------



## mollie12

_At this point we should just accept that Michael Fassbender can play anything. In Trespass Against Us, he turns up his charisma and blunts his native intelligence, and the mixture works remarkably well.

Fassbender’s Chad has grown up living rough in England, working as a thief and a getaway driver for his loutish father (Brendan Gleeson). He’s just starting to realize that he doesn’t want his own kid to have the same life, but his attempts to get out risk triggering his father’s wrath.

It’s worth watching just to see Fassbender and Gleeson share the screen: though they look and sound nothing alike, they’re remarkably convincing as father and son, creating a bond through shared rhythms and flickers of intimidation.

Their commitment keeps the film going as director Smith and screenwriter Alastair Siddons send it fishtailing between light caper material and more serious character study. If it could just be one thing, it’d be great._
*3/5 stars*
https://nowtoronto.com/movies/tiff-2016/trespass-against-us/


----------



## mollie12

A B-  review from Indiewire's David Ehrlich.  http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/trespass-against-us-review-fassbender-tiff-2016-1201725303/
He highlights the performances:
_Fassbender underlines why he’s one of the few contemporary movie stars who remains an actorabove all, compellingly playing Chad as a tender father, a delinquent criminal, and a man who’s tormented by his failure to reconcile the two. Gleeson, indomitable as always, matches him every step of the way.

There’s nothing phony or calculated about their dynamic, and even when “Trespass Against Us” slumps toward the same generational conflicts at the heart of so many recent indies (and a strikingly twee final shot), these actors refuse to reduce their characters into any recognizable archetypes. _


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> _At this point we should just accept that Michael Fassbender can play anything. In Trespass Against Us, he turns up his charisma and blunts his native intelligence, and the mixture works remarkably well.
> 
> Fassbender’s Chad has grown up living rough in England, working as a thief and a getaway driver for his loutish father (Brendan Gleeson). He’s just starting to realize that he doesn’t want his own kid to have the same life, but his attempts to get out risk triggering his father’s wrath.
> 
> It’s worth watching just to see Fassbender and Gleeson share the screen: though they look and sound nothing alike, they’re remarkably convincing as father and son, creating a bond through shared rhythms and flickers of intimidation.
> 
> Their commitment keeps the film going as director Smith and screenwriter Alastair Siddons send it fishtailing between light caper material and more serious character study. If it could just be one thing, it’d be great._
> *3/5 stars*
> https://nowtoronto.com/movies/tiff-2016/trespass-against-us/


Sounds a bit like Eden Lake in its genre-bending and regional specificity--may not translate well but could be more interesting for that


----------



## Morgane

Unsurprisingly,the dynamic between Fassbender and Gleeson is the strongest aspect. This excerpt from the Indiewire review probably explains why Hoffman (The Guardian) didn't like it:



> You’ll laugh, even if you don’t have the foggiest idea what he’s going on about. It’s par for the course in a movie where much of the dialogue becomes meaningless mulch beneath the thick brogues of the film’s feral British characters. However, nearly every line that survives its delivery lands like a gift from the gods. Therein lies the ramshackle charm of “Trespass Against Us,” a hodgepodge of “Animal Kingdom” and “Little Miss Sunshine” that manages to entertain even when you have no idea what it’s trying to say.
> It’s a crime drama chewed up by a cheeky sense of humor  — or, maybe it’s a quirky comedy set against the miserable campgrounds that lie on the fringes of the criminal underworld. Either way, Adam Smith’s spirited debut is as amusingly daffy and scatterbrained as any of the Cutler boys. And Colby Cutler wouldn’t have it any other way.


The Guardian:


> There isn’t much of a traditional plot in Trespass Against Us, but what there is comes when Colby tells Chad they have to pull off a proverbial “big score”. Chad is hesitant, but mostly because it’s on a Sunday, and he doesn’t like to work Sundays. Unless he only said that as a joke. I gotta be honest: it’s really hard to tell, and not just because of the very thick accents to this American’s ears. Everything about this picture is at such a deliberate arm’s length that it is hard to know what is meant to be whimsical and what is serious melodrama.


This made me smile:


> The suspension of disbelief is key to watching films, but at some point you have to have to put your foot down. No one as beautiful as Michael Fassbender would be living in such squalor.







pearlyqueen said:


> Hmm, mixed reviews so far for TAU from the few critics in attendance, but they all agreed Michael delivered as usual [emoji3]
> 
> *I think this may be a film that will resonate more with audiences in the British Isles who won't have problems understanding the accents (so no unintelligible issues!*) and can identify much more closely with the theme and culture. Can't wait to see it in London next month!


Yes,probably. But I agree with aprilmayjune that it looks more interesting for this exact  reason. Screendaily:


> Alastair Siddons’s screenplay is uncompromising in its depiction of a close-knit travelling community in the north of England where Colby has the authority of a king*. It is initially difficult to tune your ear to the dialogue and vernacular which could be an issue for some audiences and make the film a tough sell. I*t takes time to warm to the characters and look beyond their criminal actions to see the human beings beneath. All of that may make the film a challenge but it ensures that what happens subsequently has earned its impact.



This also looks hilarious:


> Smith shoots the half-assed heists with a propulsive energy, but he sprinkles the grippingly lo-fi chase sequences with mild absurdity whenever they threaten to gel into the cool terrain of genre. At one point, Colby’s beloved eldest son Chad (a typically roguish Michael Fassbender) eludes a police helicopter by hiding under a cow.




@davidlfear: If nothing else, 'Trespass Against Us' has given me the line of the fest: "Hell hath no fury like an angry supergoat." #TIFF16
@davidehrlich: @davidlfear even Varda smiled at that one.

@nic919: Trespass Against Us: Fassbender is a thief with a heart trying to get his kids out. Drives the hell out of a Ford station wagon #TIFF16
 @FABANDRWEZ: My Trespass Against Us review: mob movie with a family story; believable characters and development, and some badass car chases too.


----------



## Morgane

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKKKOSIjoCK/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKKNbdejSeL/
























http://thefass.tumblr.com/


----------



## carmencrem

https://thefilmstage.com/reviews/tiff-review-trespass-against-us/ Not so good review from the film stage but respect for both Michael + gleeson and they didn't even hate the movie. 

Also I found these: 2 of them were new to me. In HQ http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=474

+ I really appreciated the Indiewire review + the words they say about Michael. And I'm pretty curious about the movie.  
He looked gorgeous yesterday night -as usual.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKKKOSIjoCK/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKKNbdejSeL/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thefass.tumblr.com/


this last gif is illegally gorgeous.


----------



## carmencrem

http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/trespass-us-review-tiff-2016/ nice review!


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> https://thefilmstage.com/reviews/tiff-review-trespass-against-us/ Not so good review from the film stage but respect for both Michael + gleeson and they didn't even hate the movie.
> 
> Also I found these: 2 of them were new to me. In HQ http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=474
> 
> + I really appreciated the Indiewire review + the words they say about Michael. And I'm pretty curious about the movie.
> He looked gorgeous yesterday night -as usual.


lol at the second new pic of them--her hands on his shoulder is cute but his left hand is just like...hanging out...right in front of her crotch...and his expression is like _you know it

dorks_


----------



## carmencrem

So many pics here: better quality but always that awful watermark! http://www.tumblr.com/open/app?referrer=mobile_banner&app_args=blog?blogName=terdazaly&page=blog


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol at the second new pic of them--her hands on his shoulder is cute but his left hand is just like...hanging out...right in front of her crotch...and his expression is like _you know it
> 
> dorks_


Hahaha thought the same that's why it's an outtake (right? Hahaha)


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Hahaha thought the same that's why it's an outtake (right? Hahaha)


MF: "Sorry, force of habit."
AV: *facepalm*


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/trespass-us-review-tiff-2016/ nice review!





> *Michael Fassbender has a way of getting the viewer on his side no matter what *– as Chad, he gives a textured portrayal of a man divided between the family he was born into and the family he wants to establish for himself, which are at odds. There’s an ease with which Fassbender slips into roles like these. He can transform into someone like Steve Jobs, but with a character like Chad he can give a performance that feels far less performative and more immediately recognizable and relatable as a human being (I’m not sure what’s harder to do, but I kind of think it’s the latter).


This reminds me of what Knightley said when they were promoting ADM.  I remember that Amy Taubin also wrote a similar thing in her review for Artforum. 



carmencrem said:


> So many pics here: better quality but always that awful watermark! http://www.tumblr.com/open/app?referrer=mobile_banner&app_args=blog?blogName=terdazaly&page=blog









































http://mcavoys.tumblr.com/


----------



## mollie12

Man was he tiny when he first started filming Apocalypse.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael has now left Toronto, was spotted at the airport early on Saturday evening, heading to Munich where Alicia is still filming Euphoria. 
The guy who tweeted commented on how down to earth he is ..... #ManofthePeople [emoji3]


https://twitter.com/pursuit23/status/774745453254610945


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael has now left Toronto, was spotted at the airport early on Saturday evening, heading to Munich where Alicia is still filming Euphoria.
> The guy who tweeted commented on how down to earth he is ..... #ManofthePeople [emoji3]
> 
> https://twitter.com/pursuit23/status/774745453254610945



Michael made that a fast trip.  But I love how he even though he only stayed at the soiree 40 minutes and flew outta there as soon as his obligations were done, every fan who attended the soiree, the premiere, or even stood by the rope line got what they wanted from the experience and left happy.  All the fan accounts I've seen are positive and thrilled to be there and see Michael.  A good time was had by all and now he gets to head back to his love.   Well done, sir!


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Michael made that a fast trip.  But I love how he even though he only stayed at the soiree 40 minutes and flew outta there as soon as his obligations were done, every fan who attended the soiree, the premiere, or even stood by the rope line got what they wanted from the experience and left happy.  All the fan accounts I've seen are positive and thrilled to be there and see Michael.  A good time was had by all and now he gets to head back to his love.   Well done, sir!



He really was super nice, he did his best to make everybody happy that night, as they both did in Venice.  
I saw the videos from tiff and some pics, very cute  



pearlyqueen said:


> Michael has now left Toronto, was spotted at the airport early on Saturday evening, heading to Munich where Alicia is still filming Euphoria.
> The guy who tweeted commented on how down to earth he is ..... #ManofthePeople [emoji3]
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/pursuit23/status/774745453254610945



Yes, I just saw the tweet! Aw nice, lucky girl Alicia.. #ManOfThePeople ! 



Morgane said:


> This reminds me of what Knightley said when they were promoting ADM.  I remember that Amy Taubin also wrote a similar thing in her review for Artforum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mcavoys.tumblr.com/



Thank you for posting these, I wanted to do it but I'm not good with gifs. So funny and cute!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Full Q & A from after the TAU premiere at TIFF - 2 options!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Full Q & A from after the TAU premiere at TIFF - 2 options!



Thank you for these videos!


----------



## mollie12

> In a film filled with significant canines—from an accidentally immolated mutt to a prize police-unit sniffer to a redemptive purebred puppy—Michael Fassbender’s hangdog eyes are best in show: after all, acting _Shame_ is right in our hero’s wheelhouse. As Chad, a reckless, criminally-inclined traveller caught somewhere between his firebrand father’s (Brendan Gleeson) defiantly iconoclastic isolationism and his own desire to start a better life elsewhere with his wife and kids, Fassbender evinces inner turmoil with a much lighter touch than in his films for Steve McQueen. Accordingly, UK TV veteran Adam Smith’s feature debut is better when emphasizing its star’s rascally charm or shows of fatherly affection rather than his short fuse: if I never watch another extended scene of vicious, alpha-dog one-upmanship in a gritty British drama again, it’ll be too soon. That goes double for tersely written interrogation scenes featuring coolly impassive crooks against consternated local constables. And, while we’re at it, it goes triple for Gleeson’s patented ingratiating menace, which by now plays as the skillful master actor’s routine that it is and nothing more. An early cameo by a trained falcon suggests Chad’s yearning to fly away (and also that Smith has seen Ken Loach’s _Kes _[1969]), and it’s that same on-the-nose-ness, multiplied across the film’s running time, that undermines the film’s sturdy dramatic arc and absorbing local texture.



http://cinema-scope.com/cinema-scope-online/trespass-us-adam-smith-uk-special-presentations/


----------



## carmencrem

http://collider.com/trespass-agains...medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeedCollider has been bad with TAU  they gave it D- 

http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/trespass-us-review-tiff-2016/ They gave it a 4,5/5 

http://thetfs.ca/2016/09/10/tiff-2016-review-trespass-against-us/ They say the script is lacking but the performances are good  

Most of the people who saw it liked it tho, so I'm happy, they all praised Michael very much, as always.  

There are so many nice reviews from members of the audience on Twitter, I can't post them all.. But.. (Sorry - I know some of them have already been posted)


----------



## Hackensack

I saw TLBO again today.  I can tell it will be one of my favorite movies--not just movies by MF, but in general; a movie I can watch again and again.  A very appreciative audience, too.  Now I would like to see TAU!


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> I saw TLBO again today.  I can tell it will be one of my favorite movies--not just movies by MF, but in general; a movie I can watch again and again.  A very appreciative audience, too.  Now I would like to see TAU!


Completely agree! Same for me. It's definitely one of my favourite movies in general, like the book is one of my favourite book, so I was expecting it to be my movie. It's definitely a movie I can watch again and again.  
And I'm curious too about TAU!


----------



## mollie12




----------



## carmencrem

Xx


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


>


Sorry I didn't see it!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Smh


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## carmencrem

http://www.etalk.ca/Video?videoid=948657 Great interview from etalk about the movie + some funny stuff too  very good one. + he's so beautiful and Lyndsay looks very sweet and nice. I definitely can't wait to see the movie. I hope the links works. The second part is SO funny!


----------



## mollie12

Can someone give a rundown on the etalk video?  For some reason, that site rarely works for me.


----------



## kashlo

FassbenderLover said:


> Smh



How is he so beautiful?


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Can someone give a rundown on the etalk video?  For some reason, that site rarely works for me.


Really?  Btw in the first half of it they talk about the movie, the relationship between the characters (esp Brendan's and Michaels ones), travelling communities and the importance of the topic, kids and driving (Michael has to do a lot of it in the movie). 
Then they play a game and they have to answer some pretty funny questions: which is your favorite Canadian Justin -Trudeau or Bieber? (Both of them say Bieber), which team are you in: Kimye or Swift? (Lyndsay says swift, Michael says Kimye), ***** or Hillary? (both Hillary), Canadian stereotypes? in the end Michael says he finds poutine a little overrated, he tried it but didn't like it.


----------



## JaneWT

I love those e-talk type interviews where they ask silly questions (it doesn't matter that the interviewer wasn't great).  I don't think Michael gave away much, but I always find
out far more about a person if they are answering pop-trivia, rather than "what was your motivation for the character" style questions.


----------



## JaneWT

TAU has had a far better reaction than I thought it would and I am excited to see this now.  I like the idea of watching Michael driving a fast car, being a loving father and - most of all - squaring off against Brendan Gleeson.  Not to mention talking in a stronger version of his natural accent.  Has he played an Irishman since Connor??  Only in Haywire I think, but that was a small role.

Yup, sign me up for that!


----------



## FassbenderLover

kashlo said:


> How is he so beautiful?


 He's ridiculous lol


----------



## carmencrem

http://theplaylist.net/first-clip-m...dan-gleeson-crime-caper-trespass-us-20160912/ Hey!! Clip clip clip


----------



## JaneWT

JaneWT said:


> TAU .....talking in a stronger version of his natural accent.  Has he played an Irishman since Connor??  Only in Haywire I think, but that was a small role.
> !


*sees clip*
Oh!  Michael's talking in a West Country accent I think.  Interesting.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> *sees clip*
> Oh!  Michael's talking in a West Country accent I think.  Interesting.



Sounds like a Zummerset (Somerset) accent to me, and a good one at that!


----------



## Hackensack

I'm hoping they didn't get either the dog or the rabbit--apparently not.
And is he speaking in an English regional accent, or is there some inflection of Irish?  Aren't the Traveler people originally from Ireland?
This looks good--I understand the unintelligibility comment, but it's easy enough to follow.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I'm hoping they didn't get either the dog or the rabbit--apparently not.
> And is he speaking in an English regional accent, or is there some inflection of Irish?  Aren't the Traveler people originally from Ireland?



Yes it's an accent from the south west of England - to my ear it sounds like from the Somerset area. Most travellers in England originated in Ireland but second generation onwards often have the accent of the area where they live.


----------



## JaneWT

Yes, it's a Somerset/possibly West Gloucestershire accent.  There's a strong traveller community in the West of England.  The families tend to be originally Irish.  I'm going to enjoy hearing Michael talk with this accent!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Yes, it's a Somerset/possibly West Gloucestershire accent.  There's a strong traveller community in the West of England.  The families tend to be originally Irish.  I'm going to enjoy hearing Michael talk with this accent!



Me too - I assumed Michael would be talking in an Irish accent!

In a couple of the reviews it was stated the Cutler family rule the roost in the north of England which I thought was odd as I know it was filmed in the south. Seems they made a mistake.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> http://theplaylist.net/first-clip-m...dan-gleeson-crime-caper-trespass-us-20160912/ Hey!! Clip clip clip


"what yah doin fall in out the car then, yah Dinny"? Hilarious...Can't wait.


----------



## Hackensack

Thanks for the answers!  I can't wait for this either.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes it's an accent from the south west of England - to my ear it sounds like from the Somerset area. Most travellers in England originated in Ireland but second generation onwards often have the accent of the area where they live.


Think it's west country, like Bristol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Think it's west country, like Bristol.



Maybe, but they seem like rural types! Somerset/Bristol/Gloucestershire all border each other anyway. If they're travellers chances are it's an infusion of all three.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe, but they seem like rural types! Somerset/Bristol/Gloucestershire all border each other anyway. If they're travellers chances are it's an infusion of all three.


Yeah, thinking about it, totally agree. Russell Howard


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah, thinking about it, totally agree. Russell Howard



Lol, Wurzels [emoji6]


----------



## FassbenderLover

*First Clip Of Michael Fassbender Causing Havoc In Crime Caper ‘Trespass Against *






Jeez, *Michael Fassbender*, take a holiday, will you? Since he broke out with *Steve McQueen*’s “*Hunger*” in 2008, he’s made over 20 movies, with three last year (“*Slow West*,” “*Macbeth*” and “*Steve Jobs*”) alone, and four this year, with “*X-Men: Apocalypse*” and “*The Light Between Oceans*” already in theaters, and potential blockbuster “*Assassin’s Creed*” landing at Christmas.
The fourth is “*Trespass Against Me*,” a British crime drama that sees Fassbender star as a young father whose own dad, a charismatic criminal, tries to drag him back into the outlaw life. Also starring* Sean Harris, Lyndsey Marshal *and *Rory Kinnear,* it’s the directorial debut of “*Doctor Who*” director *Adam Smith*, and just bowed at TIFF this weekend, where our review gave it a B+, and particularly praised Gleeson’s performance.
And now you can get your first look at the film, with the first released clip. A24 will be releasing the movie at a date yet to be named, and if you missed it at TIFF, it’s playing at the BFI London Film Festival next month. Watch the clip below.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, Wurzels [emoji6]


Oh My Word. Forgot about him. Realised was thinking of Wurzel Gummidge.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Oh My Word. Forgot about him. Realised was thinking of Wurzel Gummidge.



Haha, wonder if the Cutlers brew scrumpy?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## artemis09

I'm not worried about not being able to understand the accents, so the reviews going on about that aspect of the film don't bother me. In fact, it will be interesting to see Michael and rest of the cast speaking with those accents. There's always subtitles if people get lost. 
Apparently Michael might be in Soho: https://twitter.com/feds_corb/status/775711291155574784


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> I'm not worried about not being able to understand the accents, so the reviews going on about that aspect of the film don't bother me. In fact, it will be interesting to see Michael and rest of the cast speaking with those accents. There's always subtitles if people get lost.
> Apparently Michael might be in Soho: https://twitter.com/feds_corb/status/775711291155574784



Will there be subtitles in English speaking countries?


----------



## artemis09

pearlyqueen said:


> Will there be subtitles in English speaking countries?


Oh, I have no idea. I was commenting about people who end up watching it at home if they don't see it in the cinema LOL. Depending on how the film is released, that might be the case for some people since it has only one known release date in the UK.


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> Oh, I have no idea. I was commenting about people who end up watching it at home if they don't see it in the cinema LOL. Depending on how the film is released, that might be the case for some people since it has only one known release date in the UK.



Oh, right. But subtitles will be in languages other than English I expect.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://theplaylist.net/first-clip-m...dan-gleeson-crime-caper-trespass-us-20160912/ Hey!! Clip clip clip


I'm looking forward to this. It's too little to judge,but that comparison with Arnold looks intriguing.

Very cute:



















Source


----------



## Selayang430

AC new still - I prefer this kind of movie with more action


----------



## artemis09

The stills aren't new. Pretty sure they came out a couple months ago. Still cool, nonetheless.

Looking at that second to last gif where he's gesturing with his hands in the X-Men Behind the scenes, he really does look tiny like someone else had said earlier.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.ew.com/gallery/tiff-2016-portrait-photos so nice


----------



## Just Askin

"What you doin' fallin' out the car then, yah Dinny......"? 
	

		
			
		

		
	










http://thefass.tumblr.com


----------



## Just Askin

http://fassytears.tumblr.com
Fassbender in suspenders


----------



## Hackensack

http://thetalkhouse.com/man-ring-derek-cianfrance-venice-premiere-light-oceans

This deserves to be widely read.  Cianfrance's wife defends her husband and also calls out the sexism ("chick flick") of the early reviews.  She also calls out Anthony Lane of the New Yorker, whose review was particularly stupid.  
I loved the movie and I'm angry about critics who couldn't wait to say "Lifetime movie" or "Nicholas Sparks" to show how clever they are.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> http://thetalkhouse.com/man-ring-derek-cianfrance-venice-premiere-light-oceans
> 
> This deserves to be widely read.  Cianfrance's wife defends her husband and also calls out the sexism ("chick flick") of the early reviews.  She also calls out Anthony Lane of the New Yorker, whose review was particularly stupid.
> I loved the movie and I'm angry about critics who couldn't wait to say "Lifetime movie" or "Nicholas Sparks" to show how clever they are.


I feel like Carmen may have posted this a few days ago but I just got around to reading it so thank you for posting it again. An awesome, eloquent piece that pinpoints everything that a lot of critics missed (perhaps deliberately) about this type of movie.


----------



## Hackensack

My apologies for reposting!  But if I missed it others might have.  I do think--and I hadn't really thought of this before--that sexism is an issue for many critics in reviewing movies that are so unabashedly about emotion and love and relationships--"chick flicks."   I read one article (I can't remember where) that noted that this movie was one of the only movies to deal with the pain of miscarriage.  I particularly noted Isabel's sense of humiliation, which seemed very true to me.  A lot of this film--illogical actions included--seemed very human.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> My apologies for reposting!  But if I missed it others might have.  I do think--and I hadn't really thought of this before--that sexism is an issue for many critics in reviewing movies that are so unabashedly about emotion and love and relationships--"chick flicks."   I read one article (I can't remember where) that noted that this movie was one of the only movies to deal with the pain of miscarriage.  I particularly noted Isabel's sense of humiliation, which seemed very true to me.  A lot of this film--illogical actions included--seemed very human.



Such an insulting term, "chick flicks". Is it any surprise the vast majority of critics are male?
Anyway, great article by Shannon calling them out. Also saw this article in response to it:
http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/romance-is-not-dead/


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> http://thetalkhouse.com/man-ring-derek-cianfrance-venice-premiere-light-oceans
> 
> This deserves to be widely read.  Cianfrance's wife defends her husband and also calls out the sexism ("chick flick") of the early reviews.  She also calls out Anthony Lane of the New Yorker, whose review was particularly stupid.
> I loved the movie and I'm angry about critics who couldn't wait to say "Lifetime movie" or "Nicholas Sparks" to show how clever they are.



'Seems to be watching movies with their minds not their hearts ' - maybe minds were not there too hence some stupid reviews are posted. 
The movies will be screened in many markets. The overall box office shall be fine


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> http://thetalkhouse.com/man-ring-derek-cianfrance-venice-premiere-light-oceans
> 
> This deserves to be widely read.  Cianfrance's wife defends her husband and also calls out the sexism ("chick flick") of the early reviews.  She also calls out Anthony Lane of the New Yorker, whose review was particularly stupid.
> I loved the movie and I'm angry about critics who couldn't wait to say "Lifetime movie" or "Nicholas Sparks" to show how clever they are.


Beware, our Gone With the Winds might be gone with the wind. The romance genre is in danger of becoming extinct. People are losing their ability to be romantic. They barely notice each other anymore as they say “I love you” with an emoticon and hold phones instead of hands. And the critics, like lemmings, are jumping off the cliff with all the other unsentimental rodents.
There are common words in these reviews with the little “rotten” tomato before them. Words like “weepie,” “chick flick” and “melodrama.” Can we get over this “chick flick” thing? Are they saying only “chicks” have feelings? Women arewriting, women are directing and men will be adapting women’s stories. Please don’t veto viewing the film with these words. The Varietyreview by Owen Gleiberman said the film “has the operatic manipulativeness of a deeply solemn chick flick posing as art.” Great, now the fireman, the garbage man and my Uncle Rocky won’t go see it.
The critics judge the costume, the closeups, the twitches on the skin. Derek says, “They don’t get to choose the music I use, the story I tell, the actors I choose, the camera position or pace of my edit … this is cinema! It’s not Burger King – they can’t have it their way.”

~ And this is the part I loved the most, cause I was there, in Venice: - 
" It didn’t matter what the critics said. This room was moved. The audience openly accepted the movie. They experienced it with tears in their eyes, Alexandre Desplat’s music in their soul, and yes, love in their hearts."

So true


----------



## mollie12

She's trying to make a couple decent points, but overall, I think that article is a total embarrassment and completely backfires as a defense of the film and her husband.


----------



## artemis09

I have to agree, unfortunately. She's his wife and obviously wants to defend him and his work, but I was cringing at some points while reading it.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> She's trying to make a couple decent points, but overall, I think that article is a total embarrassment and completely backfires as a defense of the film and her husband.


I didn't get this as her defending the film or her husband but more  her holding these critics to account for the rubbish they sometimes spew. If I was somewhat easily led I may listen to their drival and I'm sure miss many a good film. In fact some of the best films I've seen were far from critically acclaimed. In what sense do you feel this article back fired?


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> She's trying to make a couple decent points, but overall, I think that article is a total embarrassment and completely backfires as a defense of the film and her husband.



She didn't agree with the critics and stated her point of views. It is to present a different views to readers. How does it backfired ? The same critics will purposely mark lower of Derek's new movies in future ? I supposed all are adults and won't do this kind of childish stuff.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I didn't get this as her defending the film or her husband but more  her holding these critics to account for the rubbish they sometimes spew. If I was somewhat easily led I may listen to their drival and I'm sure miss many a good film. In fact some of the best films I've seen were far from critically acclaimed. In what sense do you feel this article back fired?



Totally agree - she was holding the critics to account and telling it how it was from her personal perspective. Nothing embarrassing or cringe inducing about that whatsoever. 

It's a fact, the vast majority of film critics are men. Women are not well catered for either in terms of film production or critique. Many women prefer what these critics sneeringly refer to as "chick flicks" or "weepies" in that patronising derogatory way they employ about films that may tug at the heartstrings. Because they are big macho men and so above all that inferior "emotion" stuff. Melodrama - keep that at arm's length... don't want to witness naked emotion on the big screen. And they are contributing to killing off the genre; how many films of this nature are released each year? So few compared to years ago. Worse still are the endless action/superhero/adolescent comedies/ horror films and reboots. No shortage of them to choose from.


----------



## Hackensack

I strongly disagree with the idea that her article is an embarrassment.  She doesn't disguise the fact that she's defending her husband--she is up front with that.  And she is saying that something he poured his heart and soul into was dismissed with a few cheap shots, and that he was hurt by that.  It's admirable to defend your spouse in these circumstances, and there were unquestionably some cheap shots in the reviews.  But just as important, as Meryl Steep states in the "lawyer's life" article, linked above, is the implicit sexism and dismissal of films about women's experience, because the overwhelming number of critics are men, who privilege male experiences in their critiques and in what they like to see and review positively.  Obviously not all male critics are guilty of this--there are of course some very thoughtful reviews by men. 
But unfortunately there are a lot of critics out there who don't understand much about film, or know much about its history.  (One of the recent reviews complained about the "confusing" timeline--whoops, we're in the past!  Now we're 30 years in the future!  He needs an education on "flashbacks" and "epilogues.")


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> I have to agree, unfortunately. She's his wife and obviously wants to defend him and his work, but I was cringing at some points while reading it.





mollie12 said:


> She's trying to make a couple decent points, but overall, I think that article is a total embarrassment and completely backfires as a defense of the film and her husband.


Agreed. The article read to me like an adult version of whining and throwing a tantrum about how critics didn't like her husbands movie. Critics have a right to say what they feel and she is just going to have to deal with it because that's how it works. So cringeworthy.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> She's trying to make a couple decent points, but overall, I think that article is a total embarrassment and completely backfires as a defense of the film and her husband.



I've found you to be a solid critical thinker. Ignoring the "defense of her husband" part (bc who cares, he's a big boy) what made the article totally embarrassing for you?


----------



## Just Askin

What if as a film goer you are fed up of "how it works" ?  Every one has an equal voice and I'm glad some people are strong enough to stand up for themselves  and rebuke these people who sometimes blatantly have no idea what they are talking about. Being paid to write crap about a film does not make you some sort of guru. Too many small projects that I personally know of have been quashed before seeing the light of day due to over zealous critics,more concerned with their own moment of fame than the art itself. Film is an art form and is therefore subjective. Critics express their subjective opinion, their mind is not mine. It was also incredibly unprofessional of some to break the agreed embargo.  Good for her voicing her opinion on these people. #notafanofcritics


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> I strongly disagree with the idea that her article is an embarrassment.  She doesn't disguise the fact that she's defending her husband--she is up front with that.  And she is saying that something he poured his heart and soul into was dismissed with a few cheap shots, and that he was hurt by that.  It's admirable to defend your spouse in these circumstances, and there were unquestionably some cheap shots in the reviews.  But just as important, as Meryl Steep states in the "lawyer's life" article, linked above, is the implicit sexism and dismissal of films about women's experience, because the overwhelming number of critics are men, who privilege male experiences in their critiques and in what they like to see and review positively.  Obviously not all male critics are guilty of this--there are of course some very thoughtful reviews by men.
> But unfortunately there are a lot of critics out there who don't understand much about film, or know much about its history.  (One of the recent reviews complained about the "confusing" timeline--whoops, we're in the past!  Now we're 30 years in the future!  He needs an education on "flashbacks" and "epilogues.")


THIS! Yes.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> What if as a film goer you are fed up of "how it works" ?  Every one has an equal voice and I'm glad some people are strong enough to stand up for themselves  and rebuke these people who sometimes blatantly have no idea what they are talking about. Being paid to write crap about a film does not make you some sort of guru. Too many small projects that I personally know of have been quashed before seeing the light of day due to over zealous critics,more concerned with their own moment of fame than the art itself. Film is an art form and is therefore subjective. Critics express their subjective opinion, their mind is not mine. It was also incredibly unprofessional of some to break the agreed embargo.  Good for her voicing her opinion on these people. #notafanofcritics


Never been and I will never be a fan of critics. I may post critics just to show their point of view but I disagreed with 90% of the critics (good or bad) I've read in my life, so...
And please remember it's always a matter of personal tastes, most of the time -unfortunately or not, it depends- also for critics.
I loved Shannon's article and also "it's a lawyers life"'s one, they both made really good points IMO.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> What if as a film goer you are fed up of "how it works" ?  Every one has an equal voice and I'm glad some people are strong enough to stand up for themselves  and rebuke these people who sometimes blatantly have no idea what they are talking about. Being paid to write crap about a film does not make you some sort of guru. Too many small projects that I personally know of have been quashed before seeing the light of day due to over zealous critics,more concerned with their own moment of fame than the art itself. Film is an art form and is therefore subjective. Critics express their subjective opinion, their mind is not mine. It was also incredibly unprofessional of some to break the agreed embargo.  Good for her voicing her opinion on these people. #notafanofcritics



See her profile - I supposed she has sufficient credentials and domain knowledge to voice her disagreement and states her points. Ok, even if  she is a housewife or a normal fan ,  she is entitled to voice her opinion on those movie critics' subjective view.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Shannon Plumb's piece didn't make me cringe and I think she makes several good points about male critics dismissing a film as a "chick flick". I also felt really bad for Cianfrance feeling so knocked down by those initial negative reviews. I do think, though, that she misses the mark on several of her arguments and I feel like she overshared a bit - although, I'm sure she ran it by her husband before posting it and if he was fine with it, then who am I to object.

People who are knowledgable about this sort of thing - is it common practice to embargo reviews until hours before a festival premiere?


----------



## carmencrem

This is new to me  https://instagram.com/p/BKYLEpZAcIu/ for some reasons I can't post it


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> This is new to me  https://instagram.com/p/BKYLEpZAcIu/ for some reasons I can't post it



That's a lovely pic of Michael and Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]




I didn't have a problem posting it [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> That's a lovely pic of Michael and Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3467280
> 
> 
> I didn't have a problem posting it [emoji2]


Thank you. i couldn't :/ it's so cute


----------



## FassbenderLover

So because critics didn't like the movie she's gonna throw a tantrum? Well its a lesson learned for her, critics don't like every movie. Derek isn't the only director to do a movie that isn't liked or well received. How many out there thought that M. Night. Shyamalan was the best when Sixth Sense came out and then it was bombs after bombs? Derek has done what, 2 movies and the 3rd some think wasn't his best, he'll be alright as long as his next movie is well received. But if people dont like a movie, its not the end of the world, get over it, brush urself off and do better


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> I strongly disagree with the idea that her article is an embarrassment.  She doesn't disguise the fact that she's defending her husband--she is up front with that.  And she is saying that something he poured his heart and soul into was dismissed with a few cheap shots, and that he was hurt by that.  It's admirable to defend your spouse in these circumstances, and there were unquestionably some cheap shots in the reviews.  *But just as important, as Meryl Steep states in the "lawyer's life" article, linked above, is the implicit sexism and dismissal of films about women's experience, because the overwhelming number of critics are men, who privilege male experiences in their critiques and in what they like to see and review positively.*  Obviously not all male critics are guilty of this--there are of course some very thoughtful reviews by men.
> But unfortunately there are a lot of critics out there who don't understand much about film, or know much about its history.  (One of the recent reviews complained about the "confusing" timeline--whoops, we're in the past!  Now we're 30 years in the future!  He needs an education on "flashbacks" and "epilogues.")


That's the reason why she wrote that article in the first place.  She makes it clear that as filmmakers in  the public arena,they can take the bad with the good,recognizing when some criticism is fair. She's calling out _some _reviews that are just dismissive of a genre.   And she's absolutely right because I've read many badly written reviews and most of the time they were male critics. A perfect example is the first review that was added to R&T written by Richard  Roeper. I've posted  many reviews that make interesting points without being dismissive and resorting to a certain kind of lazy criticism,so it's definitely possible to write better reviews..  I'm also sure that with another director's name on it,without the continuous comparisons with Blue Valentine,some reactions would have been different. I agree with ScorpionDoom that she overshared a bit but,honestly,I don't find it embarrassing because I know she's obviously biased and it's simply her personal experience. It doesn't change the fact that her points are valid.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.tracking-board.com/micha...mage-from-screenwriter-chris-boyle-exclusive/ !!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> That's the reason why she wrote that article in the first place.  She makes it clear that as filmmakers in  the public arena,they can take the bad with the good,recognizing when some criticism is fair. She's calling out _some _reviews that are just dismissive of a genre.   And she's absolutely right because I've read many badly written reviews and most of the time they were male critics. A perfect example is the first review that was added to R&T written by Richard  Roeper. I've posted  many reviews that make interesting points without being dismissive and resorting to a certain kind of lazy criticism,so it's definitely possible to write better reviews..  I'm also sure that with another director's name on it,without the continuous comparisons with Blue Valentine,some reactions would have been different. I agree with ScorpionDoom that she overshared a bit but,honestly,I don't find it embarrassing because I know she's obviously biased and it's simply her personal experience. It doesn't change the fact that her points are valid.



Yes, I totally agree her points are very valid; I'm amazed by people who can't see the wider picture and only associate her arguments with a film they have a particular dislike for. Shannon Plumb and her husband were personally affected by pre embargo and badly written reviews but her points aren't just relevant to TLBO, it is a much wider issue.

It should also be noted that TLBO had just as many excellent reviews from critics who loved the film and audience ratings are higher overall than the cumulative critic scores so far.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://www.tracking-board.com/micha...mage-from-screenwriter-chris-boyle-exclusive/ !!



Exciting news Carmen, thanks for posting. [emoji3]

It seems Michael really is cutting back on his acting output and developing his career behind the scenes more!


----------



## FassbenderLover

*MICHAEL FASSBENDER TO PRODUCE “THE PILGRIMAGE” FROM SCREENWRITER CHRIS BOYLE MCQUARRY (EXCLUSIVE)*
SEPTEMBER 15, 2016





*


〉 Fassbender’s DMC Films is also producing the upcomingAssassin’s Creed.*
*The Light Between Oceansstar**Michael Fassbender**is set to produce**THE PILGRIMAGE**, a drama from newcomer Irish screenwriter**Chris Boyle McQuarry**. Fassbender is producing through his DMC Films banner with Conor McCaughan and Daniel Emmerson. The story details are being kept under wraps, but we’re hearing that it’s set in Derry – McQuarry’s hometown – and reflects the writer’s own experiences growing up there.
McQuarry first feature length adaptation,Little Lady,was broadcast in Europe in 2012. He has developed projects for DreamWorks, Film 4, BBC Films, and Pathe and has worked closely with Oscar-winning screenwriter Simon Beaufoy. With Beaufoy, McQuarry helped develop and structure the story outline for the mini-seriesBurn Upstarring Neve Campbell and Bradley Whitford. McQuarry is also adaptingThe Hype,the true story of band manager Dave Robinson based on the book “No Sleep Til Canvey Island” by Will Birch.
Fassbender has several projects in development under the DMC shingle, including the Formula One dramaGaragistasand an adaptation of the crime thrillerEntering Hades, to which Fassbender is also attached to star. The company’s next release is the highly-anticipated adaptation of the blockbuster video game franchiseAssassin’s Creedwith 20th Century Fox, New Regency, and Ubisoft. The film hits theaters in December.*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two more lovely pics of Michael and Alicia in Venice from the same photographer, this time in colour [emoji7][emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://instagram.com/p/BJ1HgV6guGt/


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Two more lovely pics of Michael and Alicia in Venice from the same photographer, this time in colour [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467724
> View attachment 3467725
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BJ1HgV6guGt/



They always look so miserable around each other.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> http://www.tracking-board.com/micha...mage-from-screenwriter-chris-boyle-exclusive/ !!



Wonder if he's following Brad Pitt's career path and will be producing more and almost doing as much if not more behind-the-scenes work.  Seems he's got a lot of projects cooking for DMC.  Probably stuff we don't even know of yet.  I wonder if he talked to Brad, picked his brain, got some advice while they worked together on The Counselor and 12YAS.  Wasn't Brad one of the producers for 12YAS?  I think it's a natural progression and it's more 9-5 type work instead of acting and being on set 12 hours or more a day.   Makes me wonder if he's ready to slow down and settle down a bit as he approaches 40.  Well, settled down for _him_ anyway.  Dude has way too much energy and drive to ever settle down too much.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Allie28 said:


> Wonder if he's following Brad Pitt's career path and will be producing more and almost doing as much if not more behind-the-scenes work.  Seems he's got a lot of projects cooking for DMC.  Probably stuff we don't even know of yet.  I wonder if he talked to Brad, picked his brain, got some advice while they worked together on The Counselor and 12YAS.  Wasn't Brad one of the producers for 12YAS?  I think it's a natural progression and it's more 9-5 type work instead of acting and being on set 12 hours or more a day.   Makes me wonder if he's ready to slow down and settle down a bit as he approaches 40.  Well, settled down for _him_ anyway.  Dude has way too much energy and drive to ever settle down too much.


Lol i'm such a hypocrite guys. i'm so staunchly anti-that crowd that rejects Alicia bc they still see him as that bed-hopping hot mess with the Peter Pan complex from his early career/Shame (omg let a dude mature) but as soon as there's an indication he's maturing work-wise too my immediate thought was _booooring
_
humans are contradictory creatures, what can i say


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol i'm such a hypocrite guys. i'm so staunchly anti-that crowd that rejects Alicia bc they still see him as that bed-hopping hot mess with the Peter Pan complex from his early career/Shame (omg let a dude mature) but as soon as there's an indication he's maturing work-wise too my immediate thought was _booooring
> _
> humans are contradictory creatures, what can i say



Perhaps he is that boring guy all along. Maybe it is just that some people mixed up his on-screen / on duty image with actual life. 
But I think he still has enough  energy and drive to be active in front of camera.


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol i'm such a hypocrite guys. i'm so staunchly anti-that crowd that rejects Alicia bc they still see him as that bed-hopping hot mess with the Peter Pan complex from his early career/Shame (omg let a dude mature) but as soon as there's an indication he's maturing work-wise too my immediate thought was _booooring
> _
> humans are contradictory creatures, what can i say


How can you possibly know who I see him as? You can't speak for me.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Perhaps he is that boring guy all along. Maybe it is just that some people mixed up his on-screen / on duty image with actual life.
> But I think he still has enough  energy and drive to be active in front of camera.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Two more lovely pics of Michael and Alicia in Venice from the same photographer, this time in colour [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467724
> View attachment 3467725
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BJ1HgV6guGt/


Beautiful pics, thank you!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Perhaps he is that boring guy all along. Maybe it is just that some people mixed up his on-screen / on duty image with actual life.
> But I think he still has enough  energy and drive to be active in front of camera.



Indeed - sometimes when I read some people's opinions of Michael I've been puzzled by their take on him and agree they have been mixing up his on screen/on duty image with the real man in his private life. From what I've seen of him in his private time over the years he lives a very ordinary lifestyle, not much different from everyone else. I've frequently said as much on here but some folk don't want to believe that, they prefer the fantasy persona!


----------



## Hackensack

He's obviously thinking about his long-term career in the industry, and seems interested in producing--he certainly has mentioned it in interviews.  However, I hope this part of his career doesn't take over, because he's too good in front of the camera to spend all or even most of his time producing.  
I agree in regard to his "ordinary" lifestyle and his strong work ethic.  Unfortunately he goes under the radar frequently, and there are some, on tumblr especially, who have tried to fill up these gaps with random "anonymous" encounters.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> He's obviously thinking about his long-term career in the industry, and seems interested in producing--he certainly has mentioned it in interviews.  However, I hope this part of his career doesn't take over, because he's too good in front of the camera to spend all or even most of his time producing.
> I agree in regard to his "ordinary" lifestyle and his strong work ethic.  Unfortunately he goes under the radar frequently, and there are some, on tumblr especially, who have tried to fill up these gaps with random "anonymous" encounters.


It happens in every fandom, it's routine, every fandom has its own bad apples, just throw them aside and pick the good ones.  
I hope his production company goes well, this could be the start of something good for him and would allow him to have a more relaxed life: he's been working really hard through these years, picking up good roles between independent cinema and blockbusters, always choosing quality as much as he could, he's very admirable. I'm glad he's taking some time off, his acting career is solid now, he doesn't have to be afraid of losing roles nor not getting good ones even if he takes some time for his personal life and his other projects. It's cool he can do it now. I hope everything goes well.
But yes, I 100% agree with you he can't stop acting(!!) but he surely won't: acting is his favourite thing, he's not gonna stop doing it, it would be the biggest disappointment of my life. He's just balancing between his acting career and a more 'stable' life in the cinema industry, which is admirable, especially if his company gets to finance movies which turn out to be very good, new artists and so on... very great. 
Btw, I keep loving him as an actor first of all. So his movies are what I'm really really the most excited about.  I can't wait to see TLBO again and again and to see TAU. And all the others coming out in the next months and years as well.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> He's obviously thinking about his long-term career in the industry, and seems interested in producing--he certainly has mentioned it in interviews.  However, I hope this part of his career doesn't take over, because he's too good in front of the camera to spend all or even most of his time producing.
> I agree in regard to his "ordinary" lifestyle and his strong work ethic.  Unfortunately he goes under the radar frequently, and there are some, on tumblr especially, who have tried to fill up these gaps with random "anonymous" encounters.



I don't think he'll ever give up acting completely.  Like you said, he's just too good!  But also he loves it too much.  I think for a lot of the projects, like AC, he'll both produce and star.  And someday, the ultimate trifecta of producing, starring, and directing.  Hey, if Ben Affleck can do it, why not Michael?  

Aprilmayjune wrote about being a hypocrite.  I am too in that I want to see him in as many roles as possible but I don't think it's a great idea to star in 4 movies a year, every year.  Between acting and promoting all of them, there's burnout, for both the actor and the audience.  It's good to have a balance.  (I say this, but being the hypocrite, I miss him when we go through long periods without him!)

About his lifestyle, he said it himself, that it's more interesting if he has a dark, hedonistic side.  He also recently said some can confuse him with the roles he plays ("I mean, have you seen Shame?").


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol i'm such a hypocrite guys. i'm so staunchly anti-that crowd that rejects Alicia bc they still see him as that bed-hopping hot mess with the Peter Pan complex from his early career/Shame (omg let a dude mature) but as soon as there's an indication he's maturing work-wise too my immediate thought was _booooring
> _
> humans are contradictory creatures, what can i say


How dare you use such an all encompassing term as "humans". You must have known that would offend someone-


----------



## Allie28

Source: Twitter


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> How dare you use such an all encompassing term as "humans". You must have known that would offend someone-


It wasn't the "humans" part, look further up. Nice try though, better luck next time.


----------



## carmencrem

http://variety.com/2016/film/review...858540/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter Have you already read it? I still have to, I probably won't even read it, the title is enough for me, but here it is the Variety review for TAU for those who want to read it...


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol i'm such a hypocrite guys. i'm so staunchly anti-that crowd that rejects Alicia bc they still see him as that bed-hopping hot mess with the Peter Pan complex from his early career/Shame (omg let a dude mature) but as soon as there's an indication he's maturing work-wise too my immediate thought was _booooring
> _
> humans are contradictory creatures, what can i say



Crowd that rejects Alicia - I saw it as 'clown that rejects ....' the first time. Thinking like how dare you did that ?! 
I start to suspect he is actually a  bona fide boring guy. Ok maybe not to that extreme but definitely not a bed-hopping hot mess with bad boy attitude


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> Crowd that rejects Alicia - I saw it as 'clown that rejects ....' the first time. Thinking like how dare you did that ?!
> I start to suspect he is actually a  bona fide boring guy. Ok maybe not to that extreme but definitely not a bed-hopping hot mess with bad boy attitude



The workaholic/sexaholic is just so much more interesting, isn't he?


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> It wasn't the "humans" part, look further up. Nice try though, better luck next time.


With all due respect I have no interest in you. I'm on here because of Michael Fassbender. Don't know what you are on about nor do I care. Maybe you could pm a friend and have a chat.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> With all due respect I have no interest in you. I'm on here because of Michael Fassbender. Don't know what you are on about nor do I care. Maybe you could pm a friend and have a chat.


Good.


----------



## carmencrem

Having some people on ignore doesn't let me see what you are talking about, Just Askin, but your reply makes me lmao anyways  
Btw I just found this on twitter: https://twitter.com/etcanada/status/776798493700751360 just a picture from tiff but very nice!  I hope the other interview will be aired soon


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Having some people on ignore doesn't let me see what you are talking about, Just Askin, but your reply makes me lmao anyways
> Btw I just found this on twitter: https://twitter.com/etcanada/status/776798493700751360 just a picture from tiff but very nice!  I hope the other interview will be aired soon


we definitely need more TAU promo stat. She is too pretty to be wearing an outfit that atrocious.


----------



## Hackensack

Regarding TAU: I read the Variety review, which trashed Brendan Gleeson!  You don't see that very often.  And the "Traveler" background seemed to have passed the reviewer by--he didn't understand why they were all living in trailers, and attributed it to the director's arbitrary choice "because it seemed cool" to him.  Anyone can give a bad write-up to a movie--but is it asking too much that they at least understand it first?  The other reviews actually got the point of a multi-generational crime family living outside of society, whether they liked it or not.
I can tell from the clip that I won't understand half the dialogue, but I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Regarding TAU: I read the Variety review, which trashed Brendan Gleeson!  You don't see that very often.  And the "Traveler" background seemed to have passed the reviewer by--he didn't understand why they were all living in trailers, and attributed it to the director's arbitrary choice "because it seemed cool" to him.  Anyone can give a bad write-up to a movie--but is it asking too much that they at least understand it first?  The other reviews actually got the point of a multi-generational crime family living outside of society, whether they liked it or not.
> I can tell from the clip that I won't understand half the dialogue, but I'm still looking forward to it.


I just read it and was about to go full psycho on Mr Gleiberman but you put it much nicer than I would have. What you said exactly. At least get a grip of the material being used. Absolutely pathetic. #reallynotafanofcritics


----------



## carmencrem

Uh Anne Thompson never disappoints me and always re-posts cool stuff.  
Also talking about that Variety journalist (which is the same who criticised almost every movie)
- Anne retweeted this: 

http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/the-light-between-oceans-directors-wife-essay-1201727581/


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/the-light-between-oceans-directors-wife-essay-1201727581/


----------



## artemis09

Finally managed to catch a late showing of TLBO. My short and concise review without giving away any spoilers for anyone who hasn't seen it is that it's visually stunning, well-acted, and is rather poignant in some unexpected parts of the story. Thinking about it now, my biggest issues were with the pacing and editing, as there were parts of the film that I wasn't particularly drawn into while watching it and the sense of time and development of the story seemed off. That's probably the biggest reason why I didn't walk out of the theater being absolutely blown away, but there are other aspects of the film I respect, of course. I also thought the costume design was great and added to the visual elements quite nicely. I'd write more, but it will probably turn into a ramblings mess and I'm also hesitant about posting spoilers.


----------



## mchris55

carmencrem said:


> http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/the-light-between-oceans-directors-wife-essay-1201727581/


This may not end well.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/austin-film-festival-la-la-928801
I don't know if this has already been posted buuuut


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Finally managed to catch a late showing of TLBO. My short and concise review without giving away any spoilers for anyone who hasn't seen it is that it's visually stunning, well-acted, and is rather poignant in some unexpected parts of the story. Thinking about it now, my biggest issues were with the pacing and editing, as there were parts of the film that I wasn't particularly drawn into while watching it and the sense of time and development of the story seemed off. That's probably the biggest reason why I didn't walk out of the theater being absolutely blown away, but there are other aspects of the film I respect, of course. I also thought the costume design was great and added to the visual elements quite nicely. I'd write more, but it will probably turn into a ramblings mess and I'm also hesitant about posting spoilers.


Do you think the editing/ pace has been a consequence of having so much footage to condense?


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, I totally agree her points are very valid; I'm amazed by people who can't see the wider picture and only associate her arguments with a film they have a particular dislike for. Shannon Plumb and her husband were personally affected by pre embargo and badly written reviews *but her points aren't just relevant to TLBO, it is a much wider issue.*
> 
> It should also be noted that TLBO had just as many excellent reviews from critics who loved the film and audience ratings are higher overall than the cumulative critic scores so far.


This. Anyway,they have great personal reviews and I'm actually glad that the publications I usually like were mostly favorable.



Allie28 said:


> I don't think he'll ever give up acting completely.  Like you said, he's just too good!  But also he loves it too much.  I think for a lot of the projects, like AC, he'll both produce and star.  And someday, the ultimate trifecta of producing, starring, and directing.  Hey, if Ben Affleck can do it, why not Michael?
> 
> Aprilmayjune wrote about being a hypocrite.  I am too in that I want to see him in as many roles as possible but I don't think it's a great idea to star in 4 movies a year, every year.  *Between acting and promoting all of them, there's burnout, for both the actor and the audience.  It's good to have a balance. * (I say this, but being the hypocrite, I miss him when we go through long periods without him!)


I agree. If we talk about films like Frank,Slow West and TAU,overexposure is not really a problem.. I don't even know if TAU will have a theatrical distribution in the United States,but yes,it's good to have a balance.



> About his lifestyle, he said it himself, that it's more interesting if he has a dark, hedonistic side.*  He also recently said some can confuse him with the roles he plays *("*I mean, have you seen Shame?"*).






carmencrem said:


> http://variety.com/2016/film/review...858540/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter Have you already read it? I still have to, I probably won't even read it, the title is enough for me, but here it is the Variety review for TAU for those who want to read it...


"Fassbender looks even more tortured than usual"   Nayman (Cinema Scope) said that "he evinces inner turmoil with a much lighter touch than in his films for Steve McQueen".. And other critics like Ehrlich remarked that as well.
Personally speaking,I like his indie odd choices and I'm happy he did something like Frank because it's one of his best performances (imo). I really appreciate that he's taking risks with new fillmmakers.


Hackensack said:


> Regarding TAU: I read the Variety review, which trashed Brendan Gleeson!  You don't see that very often.  *And the "Traveler" background seemed to have passed the reviewer by--he didn't understand why they were all living in trailers, and attributed it to the director's arbitrary choice "because it seemed cool" to him.*  Anyone can give a bad write-up to a movie--but is it asking too much that they at least understand it first?  The other reviews actually got the point of a multi-generational crime family living outside of society, whether they liked it or not.
> I can tell from the clip that I won't understand half the dialogue, but I'm still looking forward to it.


Eh.. These ones are the reviews that I've  particularly liked:
http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/trespass-against-us-review-fassbender-tiff-2016-1201725303/
http://theplaylist.net/michael-fass...crime-drama-trespass-us-tiff-review-20160910/
https://thefilmstage.com/reviews/tiff-review-trespass-against-us/
The Film Stage didn't like it but at least the review has some interesting points.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/tatirosen/status/776741595848802304


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/tatirosen/status/776741595848802304



Nice - love seeing candid pics! Thanks for posting [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

So what should this Fassbender fan do today? Should I be racist or immature or condescending or anti-American or small minded? Apparently, according to some, those of us on Purse Forum are all of the above. Happy to entertain folks.
	

		
			
		

		
	

​


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So what should this Fassbender fan do today. Should I be racist or immature or condescending or anti-American or small minded? Apparently, according to some, those of us on Purse Forum are all of the above. Happy to entertain folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469151​



Really?? Must be on a different thread then! [emoji6]

You could always indulge in some vintage Fassbender viewing such as The Devil's Whore or his Poirot episode....seems like the kind of weather for it today.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Really?? Must be on a different thread then! [emoji6]
> 
> You could always indulge in some vintage Fassbender viewing such as The Devil's Whore or his Poirot episode....seems like the kind of weather for it today.


Love the Poirot. Good idea.


----------



## carmencrem

That Poirot episode is super cool I love love love it. I followed the whole series + movies, that one is probably obviously my favourite one


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> This may not end well.


IMO it has already ended and did not end well. The movie flopped and rather than take the lack of enthusiasm about the movie graciously, Derek now looks like a whiny crybaby blaming the loss on critics. Most people dont care what critics have to say and will watch the movie if the subject is interesting to them. This movie wasnt interesting to most.


----------



## pearlyqueen

For anyone who's interested in plastic replicas of Michael this can be pre-ordered:
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://www.clarktoys.com/ascrmoagmc.html


----------



## Hackensack

In regard to the movie:
In about four months from now, when the film is on television and blu-ray, we'll be reading tweets and posts from people who see it for the first time, and are amazed by how good the movie is.  ("Why didn't I hear about this?")  Disney also bumbled it, with only 1500 theaters and calling it a wide release, and pitting it against films that were in 2500-3000 theaters, though the early critics probably killed it anyway.
And as for critics?  They aren't gods, pronouncing from on high; and though they have the right and the platform to say what they want, their targets have the equal right to answer back without being called crybabies and whiners.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> In regard to the movie:
> In about four months from now, when the film is on television and blu-ray, we'll be reading tweets and posts from people who see it for the first time, and are amazed by how good the movie is.  ("Why didn't I hear about this?")  Disney also bumbled it, with only 1500 theaters and calling it a wide release, and pitting it against films that were in 2500-3000 theaters, though the early critics probably killed it anyway.
> And as for critics?  They aren't gods, pronouncing from on high; and though they have the right and the platform to say what they want, their targets have the equal right to answer back without being called crybabies and whiners.



Very very true. It's not all doom and gloom either; it's taken $11 million in 2 weeks and I think it will fare much better overseas, especially in the U.K.


----------



## Esizzle

Is Germany considered overseas? TLBO didn't fare well at all there either.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Very very true. It's not all doom and gloom either; it's taken $11 million in 2 weeks and I think it will fare much better overseas, especially in the U.K.


Not everybody gets everything all the time. Each to their own. Can't wait. And TAU 27 days and counting.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> In regard to the movie:
> In about four months from now, when the film is on television and blu-ray, we'll be reading tweets and posts from people who see it for the first time, and are amazed by how good the movie is.  ("Why didn't I hear about this?")  Disney also bumbled it, with only 1500 theaters and calling it a wide release, and pitting it against films that were in 2500-3000 theaters, though the early critics probably killed it anyway.
> And as for critics?  They aren't gods, pronouncing from on high; and though they have the right and the platform to say what they want, their targets have the equal right to answer back without being called crybabies and whiners.


THIS. You are SO right.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Is Germany considered overseas? TLBO didn't fare well at all there either.


How could that be possible? So many people loved the book, at least that is what I was told, over and over and over again.... LOL!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Not everybody gets everything all the time. Each to their own. Can't wait. And TAU 27 days and counting.



I can't wait for TAU in 26 days and TLBO shortly after [emoji3]. Puzzles me why there are people who say they are fans of Michael who seem to take a perverse pleasure in knocking TLBO....There are several of his films I'm not keen on but I don't see any benefit in sneering at them... maybe they have reasons outwith the film itself...? Hey ho, each to their own, lolllll[emoji6]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Wait, what's happening with TAU in 26 days again? Is it just at another festival, which I guess means more reviews, or was there some other development?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Wait, what's happening with TAU in 26 days again? Is it just at another festival, which I guess means more reviews, or was there some other development?



It's the first night it's showing at the London Film Festival - 14th October [emoji2]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> It's the first night it's showing at the London Film Festival - 14th October [emoji2]


Ahhh...do we think there's any chance of him being there/red carpet #2 for them?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Ahhh...do we think there's any chance of him being there/red carpet #2 for them?



I've heard rumours but nothing official yet...Fingers crossed [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I've heard rumours but nothing official yet...Fingers crossed [emoji120][emoji120]


Yeah fingers crossed for those with Friday night tickets ! I'll just take my Saturday afternoon seat in the rafters and watch the film


----------



## Just Askin

Sigh...


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469488



To make it more clear - is it the book or the movie ? I will be more happy if it is the latter


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> To make it more clear - is it the book or the movie ? I will be more happy if it is the latter


Lol sorry. The book.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Lol sorry. The book.



...........


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469488


The sigh would be less than 1500 people. I was told and told and told millions upon millions upon millions.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> The sigh would be less than 1500 people. I was told and told and told millions upon millions upon millions.


Not sure where you got the quaint " millions upon millions upon millions" from but I think sales are at about 2.5 million. It fits the criteria to be deemed "a best seller". All this info is easily found on Google.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Not sure where you got the quaint " millions upon millions upon millions" from but I think sales are at about 2.5 million. It fits the criteria to be deemed "a best seller". All this info is easily found on Google.



Ya. Read something like it was sold around 2 millions ++. Not every reader went to rate in amazon. I bought in local bookshop and didn't do any rating.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Ya. Read something like it was sold around 2 millions ++. Not every reader went to rate in amazon. I bought in local bookshop and didn't do any rating.


I never rate anything unless someone personally asks me.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Not sure where you got the quaint " millions upon millions upon millions" from but I think sales are at about 2.5 million. It fits the criteria to be deemed "a best seller". All this info is easily found on Google.


I have already documented the NYT best seller list where there were not "millions upon millions upon millions." My point was where are all the millions of people who loved the book that would undoubtedly see the film?


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> How could that be possible? So many people loved the book, at least that is what I was told, over and over and over again.... LOL!!


Unfortunately all those people that loved the book could care less about whiny crybabys adaptation. I can't help but wonder if the books author has seen the movie and what she thinks of it.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> The workaholic/sexaholic is just so much more interesting, isn't he?



Sexahic/ hedonistic lifestyle - if he wants to be, no doubt he can. The issue is what he will do. In actual life we practice discipline & self-constraints in foods consumption, exercise, spending etc. 

he is nonetheless a happy guy - maybe interesting also :-


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I never rate anything unless someone personally asks me.


You mean on amazon? God bless the ignore button but I didn't understand this convo.. it's okay, nothing important I see.. How do you rate stuff btw? I have never done it in my life.. 

Morning


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> You mean on amazon? God bless the ignore button but I didn't understand this convo.. it's okay, nothing important I see.. How do you rate stuff btw? I have never done it in my life..
> 
> Morning



Don't worry, you haven't missed much; a comment about German box office figures for TLBO not being high - overlooking the fact the figure only covered 3 days and the film is on a very limited release only showing in 144 cinemas, plus English is a foreign language there. Another oblique comment about the novel's sale figures and box office - not sure what the purpose was -questioning the fact the book was a best seller or deriving pleasure that the same numbers hadn't turned out for the film? Difficult to say exactly....

Anyway, TLBO still has the potential to do really well in the U.K. and Ireland, Australia and New Zealand. British reviews so far have been very good and the book is very popular here. I just hope there is a decent promotional campaign here and a London premiere to raise its profile. [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Selayang430

After oven & hair transplants, now even worse in a magazine of a hospital for male Heath problems.......


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't worry, you haven't missed much; a comment about German box office figures for TLBO not being high - overlooking the fact the figure only covered 3 days and the film is on a very limited release only showing in 144 cinemas, plus English is a foreign language there. Another oblique comment about the novel's sale figures and box office - not sure what the purpose was -questioning the fact the book was a best seller or deriving pleasure that the same numbers hadn't turned out for the film? Difficult to say exactly....
> 
> Anyway, TLBO still has the potential to do really well in the U.K. and Ireland, Australia and New Zealand. British reviews so far have been very good and the book is very popular here. I just hope there is a decent promotional campaign here and a London premiere to raise its profile. [emoji120][emoji120]


uh, maybe not well at the bo but pretty loved. Just see Instagram, twitter and this:


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> After oven & hair transplants, now even worse in a magazine of a hospital for male Heath problems.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469779


hahahahah wtf whyyyy


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> hahahahah wtf whyyyy



If Michael knows about this, he would be like : "wtf ! Do I look like someone who needs hair transplants and treatment for xxxxxx problem ?! $&%#^+€#!! "[emoji14][emoji13][emoji12]


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I have already documented the NYT best seller list where there were not "millions upon millions upon millions." My point was where are all the millions of people who loved the book that would undoubtedly see the film?


Millions of people around the word bought the book. I have seen thousands of positive reviews posted. Lots of people liked the film, some didn't. Read it or not, watch it or not, up to you mate.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Millions of people around the word bought the book. I have seen thousands of positive reviews posted. Lots of people liked the film, some didn't. Read it or not, watch it or not, up to you mate.


I'm moved by the reviews of TLBO  I'm seeing on Facebook. People really loved it. I keep reading gorgeous posts.  happy.
Now I'm also curious to know how the world is gonna receive TAU, I basically only care about audience, about the impact a movie has in people's hearts: TLBO is doing very well in that aspect 
+ random pics bc yes


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Millions of people around the word bought the book. I have seen thousands of positive reviews posted. Lots of people liked the film, some didn't. Read it or not, watch it or not, up to you mate.


I already told you don't call me mate.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Millions of people around the word bought the book. I have seen thousands of positive reviews posted. Lots of people liked the film, some didn't. Read it or not, watch it or not, up to you mate.



The USA opening weekend box office for Bridget Jones Baby ( a hugely popular trilogy) suggests that is falling short of expectations too, $8,240 million in 2,927 cinemas. Not too dissimilar to TLBO which took $4,765 million in 1,500 cinemas. As well as getting less promotion - it's a "chick flick" after all - perhaps the real problem is audiences not bothering to turn out for films without CGI and special effects these days, certainly in the USA...


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> Do you think the editing/ pace has been a consequence of having so much footage to condense?


Late reply here, but that is something that I thought about after watching it and I suppose it is possible that there was just too much to condense, but I don't know if that is the only reason the pacing felt off. It seemed more like there were scenes that went on a little long and others that could have been expanded on. Overall, I was aware of the movie dragging at points and of the passage of time, let's just say that. And that's not exactly an indication of good pacing. 

In my honest opinion, I enjoyed certain elements of the movie, but to an extent I could understand the mixed reviews. That's not saying that critics aren't complete jerks at times, but when some of them weren't using the whole "chick-flick" criticism, they seemed to be kind of on point when it came to the story telling and some of the editing parts of the movie. However, I would have gone to see the movie no matter what the general consensus was, anyway.


----------



## carmencrem

https://instagram.com/p/BKgxZ4yh6In/ NEVER seen before. Interview in Venice  cute


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.mbc.net/ar/mbc2/articles...في-تصوير-The-Light-Between-Oceans--فيديو.html Full one


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3470180



Hahaha! This guy even @ DW !


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3470180


Wow! Maybe Alicia is filming the last part of Euphoria there and she has today off (Sunday) and they're enjoying some time together: it's a beautiful place  cool! Btw thanks dear!


----------



## Just Askin

This is a common term used by Michael....and by many actually. British definition; 
*mate noun [ C ] (FRIEND)*
friend:

We've been mates since our school days.
I usually go out with some of my mates from the office on Saturdays.
She's my best mate.
[ as form of address ] uk informal used as a friendly way of talking to someone,especially a man:

Have you got the time, mate?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This is a common term used by Michael....and by many actually. British definition;
> *mate noun [ C ] (FRIEND)*
> friend:
> 
> We've been mates since our school days.
> I usually go out with some of my mates from the office on Saturdays.
> She's my best mate.
> [ as form of address ] uk informal used as a friendly way of talking to someone,especially a man:
> 
> Have you got the time, mate?



Indeed Michael does use the word "mate" exactly as you describe!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Wow! Maybe Alicia is filming the last part of Euphoria there and she has today off (Sunday) and they're enjoying some time together: it's a beautiful place  cool! Btw thanks dear!



Yes Berlin is a beautiful city for Michael and Alicia to spend a romantic Sunday [emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Berlin is a beautiful city for Michael and Alicia to spend a romantic Sunday [emoji173]️



Perhaps Michael can show off a bit of his German in front of Alicia - though his German also .... ..Alicia might pick up some German too during her stay there.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed Michael does use the word "mate" exactly as you describe!


lol I don't even know what's happening but it all sounds so funny 


pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Berlin is a beautiful city for Michael and Alicia to spend a romantic Sunday [emoji173]️


Love that city! They're surely having a great time together! Lucky them


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Unfortunately all those people that loved the book could care less about whiny crybabys adaptation. I can't help but wonder if the books author has seen the movie and what she thinks of it.


She liked it:
http://collider.com/derek-cianfrance-light-between-oceans-interview/



Hackensack said:


> In regard to the movie:
> In about four months from now, when the film is on television and blu-ray, we'll be reading tweets and posts from people who see it for the first time, and are amazed by how good the movie is.  (*"Why didn't I hear about this?"*)  Disney also bumbled it, with only 1500 theaters and calling it a wide release, and pitting it against films that were in 2500-3000 theaters, though the early critics probably killed it anyway.
> And as for critics?  They aren't gods, pronouncing from on high; and though they have the right and the platform to say what they want, their targets have the equal right to answer back without being called crybabies and whiners.





pearlyqueen said:


> The USA opening weekend box office for Bridget Jones Baby ( a hugely popular trilogy) suggests that is falling short of expectations too, $8,240 million in 2,927 cinemas. Not too dissimilar to TLBO which took $4,765 million in 1,500 cinemas. As well as getting less promotion - it's a "chick flick" after all - perhaps the real problem is audiences not bothering to turn out for films without CGI and special effects these days, certainly in the USA...


It's funny because I've actually found several tweets like that..  And this comment on Indiewire was interesting too:


> I wonder if it was more of a release date and marketing issue that hurt the movie’s opening and not film critics releasing early reviews. I live in LA and have hardly seen a billboard or poster for the movie. If they are around, they certainly haven’t stood out.


Honestly,even if they were expecting something like 7-8 M in the opening weekend,I don't think 6,2 M (four-day weekend) was really an underwhelming result considering that Labor Weekend is the weakest weekend of the year and it was released in 1,500 theaters. Save for Don't Breath and Sully,numbers are quite lackluster. TLBO had a strange release because it wasn't the typical wide release and it wasn't a platform release. I don't know if a platform release would have worked. Even when there's some Oscar buzz,results are often underwhelming (look at Carol,Room last year). Apparently there was back and forth between DW and Disney about the release date,but considering that their contract expired in August,they have probably allowed it to premiere at the VFF,avoiding competition with other new releases that have the same adult audience.  Some early bad buzz (reviews are actually mostly mixed) has obviously hurt it,and I expected to read the first reviews when it premiered in Venice.. I mean,that was the reason why reviews were  embargoed in the first place.  Anyway,as I've already said about SJ (that was doing very well in limited release),the problem is that more and more people watch this kind of films at home and  when all these films are released in October/November they "damage" each other. This article was written  six years ago. Now the situation is even worse when people have more (and less expensive) options to watch films.



pearlyqueen said:


> I can't wait for TAU in 26 days and TLBO shortly after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Puzzles me why there are people who say they are fans of Michael who seem to take a perverse pleasure in knocking TLBO....There are several of his films I'm not keen on but I don't see any benefit in sneering at them... *maybe they have reasons outwith the film itself...? *Hey ho, each to their own, lolllll


Really? 


carmencrem said:


> I'm moved by the reviews of TLBO  I'm seeing on Facebook. *People really loved it*. I keep reading gorgeous posts.  happy.
> Now I'm also curious to know how the world is gonna receive TAU, I basically only care about audience, about the impact a movie has in people's hearts: TLBO is doing very well in that aspect
> + random pics bc yes


I was reading some audience reviews on various sites and what stands out is that people really appreciate the acting (remarks that are consistent with the reviews).


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> This is a common term used by Michael....and by many actually. British definition;
> *mate noun [ C ] (FRIEND)*
> friend:
> 
> We've been mates since our school days.
> I usually go out with some of my mates from the office on Saturdays.
> She's my best mate.
> [ as form of address ] uk informal used as a friendly way of talking to someone,especially a man:
> 
> Have you got the time, mate?


I don't care. I have already spoken to you about this. Respect MY wishes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I know, he does. I use it all the time. But it seems to be offensive to some so I'd better be careful. Sorry mate, cant call you mate anymore,mate.
> This is lovely news. The relationship seems to be going well. 2 years now, isn't it? Can they just settle together in London already!



Yes 2 years mate and still going strong [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️Both Michael and Alicia have time off from filming this autumn so I'm sure they will be sir OMG out the settling in London very soon!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I don't care. I have already spoken to you about this. Respect MY wishes.


I would like you to leave me alone please. I really am starting to feel slightly harassed by you.Please don't quote me as I don't wish my name to be attached to yours. Do you think you could kindly respect my wishes?


----------



## Just Askin

At the risk of a repeat post....but I missed this so maybe others did too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> At the risk of a repeat post....but I missed this so maybe others did too.




Very cute - I did see it in a previous post but certainly worth a rewatch [emoji3] I still can't make out exactly what Michael says to Alicia right at the beginning..?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> At the risk of a repeat post....but I missed this so maybe others did too.




Me me me! [emoji13][emoji7] love this snapshot- see their synchronized smile - expose same number of teeth & same smile curve ?!


----------



## Esizzle

Michael takes so many holidays its kind of unbelievable. Oh to be a rich white male movie actor in Hollywood!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Me me me! [emoji13][emoji7] love this snapshot- see their synchronized smile - expose same number of teeth & same smile curve ?!



They're in perfect sync [emoji2] Glad he's got some free time at last to enjoy with Alicia [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

Imagine working really hard for your money from young, chasing your dreams, hanging on in there even when being told no. Imagine ignoring the bright lights of America and Hollywood and staying true to yourself and so reaching great heights at your chosen career. Imagine then how special the holidays you could share with your partner would feel, knowing you've earned the money to pay your way after such a humble upbringing. Good Irish lad is Michael.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> They're in perfect sync [emoji2] Glad he's got some free time at last to enjoy with Alicia [emoji173]️


There are so many places one could go with this comment .....but I won't...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Imagine working really hard for your money from young, chasing your dreams, hanging on in there even when being told no. Imagine ignoring the bright lights of America and Hollywood and staying true to yourself and so reaching great heights at your chosen career. Imagine then how special the holidays you could share with your partner would feel, knowing you've earned the money to pay your way after such a humble upbringing. Good Irish lad is Michael.



Yes indeed, Michael has carved his own career without pulling any strings - by his own hard work and talent. He's earned the right to live his life the way HE wants to which clearly doesn't suit some people who'd prefer him to make different choices. He's clearly on top of the world right now, well respected, happy with his career and he's found love with a woman of his choosing. Good for him - he deserves his happiness [emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Imagine working really hard for your money from young, chasing your dreams, hanging on in there even when being told no. Imagine ignoring the bright lights of America and Hollywood and staying true to yourself and so reaching great heights at your chosen career. Imagine then how special the holidays you could share with your partner would feel, knowing you've earned the money to pay your way after such a humble upbringing. Good Irish lad is Michael.



To rest awhile is for longer journey. 
Time to slow down a bit , enjoy the fruits of hardworking,  pay more attention to health & personal life. More importantly an actor also needs some input and recharge from time to time. Smart move.


----------



## kashlo

Why does every little comment get taken negatively on this thread? Yes, Michael works incredibly hard but compared to your average person he does take a lot of vacations and why not? He can afford it. I read Esizzle's comment as an observation that she had made. No idea why some are getting so defensive.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> I would like you to leave me alone please. I really am starting to feel slightly harassed by you.Please don't quote me as I don't wish my name to be attached to yours. Do you think you could kindly respect my wishes?


Replying to posts is within the guidelines. Calling me something other than my handle when I have repeatedly asked not to be is not.


----------



## Esizzle

Michael's movies are definitely not having any luck with critics these days. Should Adam Smith draft a whiny essay for the critics as well? LOL
*Toronto Film Review: ‘Trespass Against Us’*

Chief Film Critic@OwenGleiberman





SEPTEMBER 16, 2016 | 02:24AM PT
*As a thief trying to break away from his criminal father, Michael Fassbender can't act his way out of this pile of grungy nonsense.*


In “Ed Wood,” the greatest movie ever made about a godawful filmmaker, the joke — and the glory — of watching Johnny Depp’s Edward D. Wood Jr. direct his beyond-bad grade-Z sci-fi and horror films is that he essentially made movies like a child. He made up whatever suited him at the moment; he had no filter, no sense. His only aesthetic was: If it felt good to him…why not? (That’s what made a movie like his 1953 transvestite confessional “Glen or Glenda” so sincere.) Most cinematic ineptitude isn’t touched by Wood’s tacky purity, but the tendency toward a child’s-eye view still applies. When you’re watching a movie that’s truly terrible, it’s often one in which anything goes, which is why anything can go very, very badly.

Take, for instance, “Trespass Against Us,” which is without a doubt the worst film I’ve seen at this year’s Toronto International Film Festival. When you hear about it, it seems to have the elements of a watchable movie, beginning with its gifted stars, Michael Fassbender and Brendan Gleeson. They play father-and-son criminals who live, along with other family members, in a kind of makeshift domestic trailer camp. It seems a haphazard arrangement, even for grimy outlaws, and the movie gives you very little sense of how they wound up there. But that’s because of the Ed Wood factor: They live in this arrangement because the director thought it would be cool. What other explanation is needed? The second awkward/childish idea is the Fassbender character’s brother, a nut job who skulks around in bare chest and tight pants, setting things on fire because…the director thought _that_ would be cool. I’m not suggesting a mentally ill movie character shouldn’t exist, only that this one’s craziness is played for stunted shock value and “laughs,” so that we never know what to think about him. He’s a real_character_, but he’s not really a character.


The director is Adam Smith, letting loose after some work in television (he directed three “Doctor Who” episodes), and he creates an annoying kitchen-sink-of-the-absurd nether zone that’s halfway between sitcom and Samuel Beckett, as staged by Guy Ritchie with a broken motor. The basic mood of “Trespass Against Us” is one of extreme stasis (people sitting around grousing at each other, the filmmaker poking you in the ribs to admire the absurdity of it all), but stasis can work if it holds out the possibility of something to discover. In this case, it doesn’t. Fassbender’s Chad is dimly trying to break the destructive chain that connects him to his father, who’s played by Gleeson at his most tediously ill-tempered…which signifies that _he’s_ cool! The torpor is interrupted by several “car chases” — it’s actually just one car — which Smith shoots as if he were suddenly making his action-film audition reel. Only set in the tall weeds.


Maybe it’s understandable that Fassbender looks even more tortured than usual. His indie-cred side has always led him to make some odd choices — like when he played a version of the papier-mâché-headed English musician Frank Sidebottom in “Frank,” a movie that had no more psychology than a hipster greeting card. In “Trespass Against Us,” Chad has a wife and two kids, but the movie turns him into such a passive agent that it’s impossible to read him. Now he’s a reckless thief. Now he’s a caring family man. Now he will sacrifice himself because he is both. But mostly because Fassbender is a big actor who needs a major martyr climax. It’s hard to say what the title of “Trespass Against Us” actually means, but then it’s hard to know what anything in this movie thinks it’s about. Even Ed Wood would have said, “Needs work.”


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> They play father-and-son criminals who live, along with other family members, in a kind of makeshift domestic trailer camp. It seems a haphazard arrangement, even for grimy outlaws, and the movie gives you very little sense of how they wound up there. But that’s because of the Ed Wood factor: They live in this arrangement because the director thought it would be cool.



Yikes, I feel like this reviewer missed a crucial point. Isn't the fact that they're from a traveling community that affects their socioeconomic class incredibly important and kind of the crux of the story? 

TAU does seem like a hot mess but this reviewer also seems like a tool who didn't actually pay attention


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> “Frank,” a movie that had no more psychology than a hipster greeting card.



Ouch. I am not going to comment on the rest of the review because I obviously haven't seen the film and I don't even know what it is about to be honest. But I definitely think there was a little more depth to Frank than this reviewer gives it credit for.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Michael's movies are definitely not having any luck with critics these days. Should Adam Smith draft a whiny essay for the critics as well? LOL
> *Toronto Film Review: ‘Trespass Against Us’*
> 
> Chief Film Critic@OwenGleiberman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEPTEMBER 16, 2016 | 02:24AM PT
> *As a thief trying to break away from his criminal father, Michael Fassbender can't act his way out of this pile of grungy nonsense.*
> 
> 
> In “Ed Wood,” the greatest movie ever made about a godawful filmmaker, the joke — and the glory — of watching Johnny Depp’s Edward D. Wood Jr. direct his beyond-bad grade-Z sci-fi and horror films is that he essentially made movies like a child. He made up whatever suited him at the moment; he had no filter, no sense. His only aesthetic was: If it felt good to him…why not? (That’s what made a movie like his 1953 transvestite confessional “Glen or Glenda” so sincere.) Most cinematic ineptitude isn’t touched by Wood’s tacky purity, but the tendency toward a child’s-eye view still applies. When you’re watching a movie that’s truly terrible, it’s often one in which anything goes, which is why anything can go very, very badly.
> 
> Take, for instance, “Trespass Against Us,” which is without a doubt the worst film I’ve seen at this year’s Toronto International Film Festival. When you hear about it, it seems to have the elements of a watchable movie, beginning with its gifted stars, Michael Fassbender and Brendan Gleeson. They play father-and-son criminals who live, along with other family members, in a kind of makeshift domestic trailer camp. It seems a haphazard arrangement, even for grimy outlaws, and the movie gives you very little sense of how they wound up there. But that’s because of the Ed Wood factor: They live in this arrangement because the director thought it would be cool. What other explanation is needed? The second awkward/childish idea is the Fassbender character’s brother, a nut job who skulks around in bare chest and tight pants, setting things on fire because…the director thought _that_ would be cool. I’m not suggesting a mentally ill movie character shouldn’t exist, only that this one’s craziness is played for stunted shock value and “laughs,” so that we never know what to think about him. He’s a real_character_, but he’s not really a character.
> 
> 
> The director is Adam Smith, letting loose after some work in television (he directed three “Doctor Who” episodes), and he creates an annoying kitchen-sink-of-the-absurd nether zone that’s halfway between sitcom and Samuel Beckett, as staged by Guy Ritchie with a broken motor. The basic mood of “Trespass Against Us” is one of extreme stasis (people sitting around grousing at each other, the filmmaker poking you in the ribs to admire the absurdity of it all), but stasis can work if it holds out the possibility of something to discover. In this case, it doesn’t. Fassbender’s Chad is dimly trying to break the destructive chain that connects him to his father, who’s played by Gleeson at his most tediously ill-tempered…which signifies that _he’s_ cool! The torpor is interrupted by several “car chases” — it’s actually just one car — which Smith shoots as if he were suddenly making his action-film audition reel. Only set in the tall weeds.
> 
> 
> Maybe it’s understandable that Fassbender looks even more tortured than usual. His indie-cred side has always led him to make some odd choices — like when he played a version of the papier-mâché-headed English musician Frank Sidebottom in “Frank,” a movie that had no more psychology than a hipster greeting card. In “Trespass Against Us,” Chad has a wife and two kids, but the movie turns him into such a passive agent that it’s impossible to read him. Now he’s a reckless thief. Now he’s a caring family man. Now he will sacrifice himself because he is both. But mostly because Fassbender is a big actor who needs a major martyr climax. It’s hard to say what the title of “Trespass Against Us” actually means, but then it’s hard to know what anything in this movie thinks it’s about. Even Ed Wood would have said, “Needs work.”


Wow, that was brutal. Thanks for posting. I still hope to see it though, if given the chance.


----------



## mchris55

kashlo said:


> Ouch. I am not going to comment on the rest of the review because I obviously haven't seen the film and I don't even know what it is about to be honest. But I definitely think there was a little more depth to Frank than this reviewer gives it credit for.


Agreed about Frank.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Yikes, I feel like this reviewer missed a crucial point. Isn't the fact that they're from a traveling community that affects their socioeconomic class incredibly important and kind of the crux of the story?
> 
> TAU does seem like a hot mess but this reviewer also seems like a tool who didn't actually pay attention



Unfortunately the reviewer here really shows his ignorance about traveller lifestyles in the U.K. and Ireland. Yes the socioeconomic status and "outside" versus "inside" established society is at the heart of the story. Mr. Gleiberman actually queried why the travellers were living in "a domestic trailer camp" and concluded it was because the director thought it "cool".... 

How embarrassing to have someone so ignorant writing reviews for a major publication... Nobody expects the American educational system to include sociological and cultural aspects of European living that don't concern them, especially fringe groups... But really....the bottom line is if you don't know why, do a little research before shooting your mouth off - in print too! Ouch!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> To rest awhile is for longer journey.
> Time to slow down a bit , enjoy the fruits of hardworking,  pay more attention to health & personal life. More importantly an actor also needs some input and recharge from time to time. Smart move.



Actually, thinking about it, Michael doesn't go on that many holidays.... Thinking back to 2015 I can recall he and Alicia had a short trip to Morocco/Spain and San Sebastián in April, a week in Sweden in June, around 10 days in Nicaragua in July and a long weekend in Taormina, Sicily late August/early September. Have I forgotten anywhere else? By European standards that's pretty average - in the U.K. everyone is entitled to 28 days paid leave -  and he had less time than I spent on holiday! 
And compared to most other actors Michael works very hard indeed....I'm glad he's taken a break from acting for a while, as you say to "enjoy the fruits of hardworking, pay more attention to health and personal life". [emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Actually, thinking about it, Michael doesn't go on that many holidays.... Thinking back to 2015 I can recall he and Alicia had a short trip to Morocco/Spain and San Sebastián in April, a week in Sweden in June, around 10 days in Nicaragua in July and a long weekend in Taormina, Sicily late August/early September. Have I forgotten anywhere else? By European standards that's pretty average - in the U.K. everyone is entitled to 28 days paid leave -  and he had less time than I spent on holiday!
> And compared to most other actors Michael works very hard indeed....I'm glad he's taken a break from acting for a while, as you say to "enjoy the fruits of hardworking, pay more attention to health and personal life". [emoji3]



He is only taking a break from acting commitment not off from work entirely. So he is doing hands-on running a production company, trying to write a scripts , as well as 'see see look look'  to source for good opportunities. Since he already have such plan much more earlier, he definitely has other plans in mind to do during this period. 
He went to Oslo, Munich , Berlin etc -could be doing networking too , not just attending award ceremony or accompanying girlfriend.


----------



## Hackensack

I think the Gleiberman review comes off as ill-informed because it misses a major point about the background of the film that is simply not that obscure--not even to Americans!  That's my main grievance about a lot of critics today--they don't know film history, and they don't do the research (if any) needed to place a film.  All they do, apparently, is plop themselves in front of a screen and measure their own personal reactions to a particular film.  Sorry, but when a critical piece contains such a howler of misinformation (like this one) I can't be expected to take it seriously.  That's apart from the quality of the film, because I haven't seen TAU.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I think the Gleiberman review comes off as ill-informed because it misses a major point about the background of the film that is simply not that obscure--not even to Americans!  That's my main grievance about a lot of critics today--they don't know film history, and they don't do the research (if any) needed to place a film.  All they do, apparently, is plop themselves in front of a screen and measure their own personal reactions to a particular film.  Sorry, but when a critical piece contains such a howler of misinformation (like this one) I can't be expected to take it seriously.  That's apart from the quality of the film, because I haven't seen TAU.



Gleiberman wouldn't have had to search very deep to find out more, British tabloids frequently have articles like this:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ge-travellers-demands-action-gipsy-camps.html

Some travellers do choose to live in houses but in the U.K. they often to choose to preserve their traveller lifestyle and live in trailers. UK law states local authorities must make provision for them including land to occupy... but in reality there is often local opposition from the settled community leading to show downs involving the police. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing TAU next month despite some of the critical reviews; I'm hoping much of the negativity stems from issues understanding the dialogue and cultural differences rather than a poorly made film [emoji120]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow. So a journalist   spots them, hashtags their name (for easy find) then tags the agencies he works for . Not suspicious. And since journalsts in the past have lied about seeing Michael (no picture proof), I'll take that with a huge grain of salt


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Wow! Maybe Alicia is filming the last part of Euphoria there and she has today off (Sunday) and they're enjoying some time together: it's a beautiful place  cool! Btw thanks dear!



Euphoria must be very close to wrapping, if it hasn't already? Locations given for filming are Munich, Bavaria and Germany generally. So either there is filming in Berlin or Michael and Alicia were/are enjoying themselves there as tourists [emoji7] 

Hilarious how the guy who saw them is being eyed with suspicion as yet another part of this global PR posse....how powerful and extensive is it??? Usual rules apply: pics and it's a "pap stroll", no pics = it didn't happen...got to cover all the bases right? The deckchairs on the Titanic are still being rearranged...LOL


----------



## aprilmayjune

haven't you guys heard? i'm pr posse, you're pr posse, we're all pr posse!

(pssst: pr posse, call me, i'd work for you guys in a hot second)


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> haven't you guys heard? i'm pr posse, you're pr posse, we're all pr posse!
> 
> (pssst: pr posse, call me, i'd work for you guys in a hot second)


didnt you know 99,9% of the world is PR posse? Now you know galll


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> didnt you know 99,9% of the world is PR posse? Now you know galll



Michael is PR posse too right?!?!?!


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael is PR posse too right?!?!?!


lol no michael's a 40-year-old man who's let a 28-year-old tiny swedish girl you could knock over with a feather dictate his every move for the past two years god KEEP UP


----------



## FassbenderLover

At least Michael and the Romanian were entertaining


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> At least Michael and the Romanian were entertaining


You are SO wrong for this, LMAO!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> lol no michael's a 40-year-old man who's let a 28-year-old tiny swedish girl you could knock over with a feather dictate his every move for the past two years god KEEP UP



Right.....ok....that sounds so feasible.....But, but if Michael is not PR posse he must be a barefaced liar then? He did after all confirm, on national TV, that he fell in love with Alicia, the tiny Swedish actress, on the set of TLBO.... And he must have lied to all his colleagues, his friends and his family, including his beloved parents?? Or is there a parallel universe where a different reality exists?


----------



## FassbenderLover

They were. At it really doesn't matter how many paps AV call, or how many pap stroll they do, or how many celeb chaser she get to take "random" pics of them or how many "journalists" they pay off to say they're having "romantic" time anywhere (I guess Venice wasn't romantic enough huh), they will NEVER beat an 11k plus comments thread. Michael and the Romanian did THAT. People can say what they want about MG but she got his people to scrub just jared of that hot mess. Cant say the same about this leech. ahh, Michael Michael Michael, miss the good, fun ol' days


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> didnt you know 99,9% of the world is PR posse? Now you know galll



Poor Michael - he's only doing what so many other loving boyfriends do and spending weekends with his beloved girlfriend Alicia while she's away working... All the other guys can do it without comment or raised eyebrows... God forbid Michael is capable of falling in love or should behave in a normal human way...


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> At least Michael and the Romanian were entertaining


Are you referring to the girl who got pregnant by Michael and then had an abortion but organized a pap stroll with both her and Michael walking out of the OB's office looking all somber...all allegedly of course. God I cant believe Michael actually dated her.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Are you referring to the girl who got pregnant by Michael and then had an abortion but organized a pap stroll with both her and Michael walking out of the OB's office looking all somber...all allegedly of course. God I cant believe Michael actually dated her.


WHAT
da fuq???


----------



## carmencrem

It's obviously difficult but according to Variety there are chances also for TLBO and the cast (Oscars predictions)
http://variety.com/?p=1201859491


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> WHAT
> da fuq???



Old gossip from January 2014. All conjecture btw!


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> 'Ignoring the





mchris55 said:


> Replying to posts is within the guidelines. Calling me something other than my handle when I have repeatedly asked not to be is not.


I have already asked you not to talk to me. Please respect my wishes.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Are you referring to the girl who got pregnant by Michael and then had an abortion but organized a pap stroll with both her and Michael walking out of the OB's office looking all somber...all allegedly of course. God I cant believe Michael actually dated her.


 That's the one. But was she really pregnant tho or did she made it up? Hell I'd make up something too just so I can get a ring. Didn't she say in some interview he gave her a ring? There were so many stories of them. But that's Michael Fassbender for ya. I wonder if him and Gerard have a laugh over it?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> WHAT
> da fuq???


lol how does this man get time to make as many films as he does and run a production company with all these baby's and girlfriends?! 
Some posts are worthy of Tumblr.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Right.....ok....that sounds so feasible.....But, but if Michael is not PR posse he must be a barefaced liar then? He did after all confirm, on national TV, that he fell in love with Alicia, the tiny Swedish actress, on the set of TLBO.... And he must have lied to all his colleagues, his friends and his family, including his beloved parents?? Or is there a parallel universe where a different reality exists?


I still want to know where our wages are. Thankless job, seriously. Come on Michael pay your staff...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Unfortunately the reviewer here really shows his ignorance about traveller lifestyles in the U.K. and Ireland. Yes the socioeconomic status and "outside" versus "inside" established society is at the heart of the story. Mr. Gleiberman actually queried why the travellers were living in "a domestic trailer camp" and concluded it was because the director thought it "cool"....
> 
> How embarrassing to have someone so ignorant writing reviews for a major publication... Nobody expects the American educational system to include sociological and cultural aspects of European living that don't concern them, especially fringe groups... But really....the bottom line is if you don't know why, do a little research before shooting your mouth off - in print too! Ouch!!


The ignorance shown by the bloke is incredible. Information is easily available about the travellers. Why do people have such a problem with asking about things they don't understand. I suppose they should have spoken with an RP accent as well, just to make it easier for him to understand. Lazy ass.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael and McAvoy spotted in Soho a few hours ago. Germany with the girlfriend every weekend. Back in work for Monday. Gotta love this man.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Michael and McAvoy spotted in Soho a few hours ago. Germany with the girlfriend every weekend. Back in work for Monday. Gotta love this man.


Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!


lol sorry I fainted at the sight and someone must have nicked me camera


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Michael and McAvoy spotted in Soho a few hours ago. Germany with the girlfriend every weekend. Back in work for Monday. Gotta love this man.


Oh, it sounds cool! From what I could see.. He spends the weekends with her -lucky gal- and then when she starts working again he comes back to London etc etc. Cool


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Oh, it sounds cool! From what I could see.. He spends the weekends with her -lucky gal- and then when she starts working again he comes back to London etc etc. Cool



Berlin to London - less than 2 hours flight, can easily manage. Cool.
Looks like Soho is the place he loves to go recently


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Berlin to London - less than 2 hours flight, can easily manage. Cool.
> Looks like Soho is the place he loves to go recently



Yeah, easy to hop around cities in Europe - multiple flights a day from London, quick and cheap [emoji3]

Soho is where all the film production offices, post production suites, viewing, editing etc places are located in London.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> lol sorry I fainted at the sight and someone must have nicked me camera



You recovered yet mate? [emoji6]


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## FassbenderLover

Aww

*https://twitter.com/TyleKurner THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS: Trades most of its potential for emotional complexity in favor of very pretty pictures. Weisz is good though. C-*


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> You recovered yet mate?


These 2 for 1 offers get me all a fluster


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Michael and McAvoy spotted in Soho a few hours ago. Germany with the girlfriend every weekend. Back in work for Monday. Gotta love this man.


look i'm not saying they have guy's nights out where michael wingmans for james and dinner parties where alicia cooks stew and the three of them drink obscene amounts of aquavit but i'm also not _not _saying that


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> These 2 for 1 offers get me all a fluster



2 for I offers?? Meerkat Movies is only for Tuesday and Wednesday - you got the wrong day mate! You are in a fluster alright!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> look i'm not saying they have guy's nights out where michael wingmans for james and dinner parties where alicia cooks stew and the three of them drink obscene amounts of aquavit but i'm also not _not _saying that


If you know you're 2 minutes away from a mate, chances are you'll meet up. (i also read wingman as wigwam so...) I'm also pretty sure he doesn't like stew (irrelevant but I wanted to use more brackets....kind of cosy in here).


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> look i'm not saying they have guy's nights out where michael wingmans for james and dinner parties where alicia cooks stew and the three of them drink obscene amounts of aquavit but i'm also not _not _saying that



Alicia cooks a mean stew I've heard - she knows how to look after her man [emoji6] I'm sure she would make enough for Michael's mate too if he called round [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Wow. So a journalist   spots them, hashtags their name (for easy find) then tags the agencies he works for . Not suspicious. And since journalsts in the past have lied about seeing Michael (no picture proof), I'll take that with a huge grain of salt


It's very strange that someone who recognizes an actor hashtags his name.. Nobody does that. It's funny that if (allegedly)he's with her and nobody recognizes them,it didn't happen because it's impossible that nobody recognizes them.  If someone recognizes him and he's with her,that person is on someone's payroll.  PR Posse (Harvey is probably behind this obscure entity) has just randomly chosen a Spanish journalist who is in Berlin. They paid him to tweet that he saw them and tag a _Spanish _agency that didn't retweet anything. Who cares.  And,obviously,he can't spontaneously tag whatever he wants. They also paid him to say that it was _probably_ a romantic visit ,just in case someone who runs a tumblr blog asks.. All these intricate and hilariously pointless PR plans for the few persons who can possibly search their hashtags,and PR posse should know that most of the time their fans simply search their names.. Apparently,they know everything.  All these idiotic PR plans to anger the Vikassy haters and convince the Vikassy shippers that it's true love.  Honestly,I'm speechless.
Who are these journalists that have lied? Friedman didn't even write that he was the one who saw them. Another idiotic PR stunt considering that Vikander has never attended any event in Cannes. And I guess that he was also paid to say on twitter that he wasn't the one who saw them,just in case someone who runs a tumblr blog asks.




FassbenderLover said:


> They were. At it really doesn't matter how many paps AV call, or how many pap stroll they do, or how many celeb chaser she get to take "random" pics of them or how many "journalists" they pay off to say they're having "romantic" time anywhere (I guess Venice wasn't romantic enough huh), they will NEVER beat an 11k plus comments thread. Michael and the Romanian did THAT. People can say what they want about MG *but she got his people to scrub just jared of that hot mess.* Cant say the same about this leech. ahh, Michael Michael Michael, miss the good, fun ol' days


His people didn't scrub anything because _every _old comment section is not visible anymore with disqus.
http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/22/just-jareds-50-most-popular-posts-of-2013/
And I guess it's just a coincidence that Butler's threads _had_ (before disqus) hundreds of comments..



Esizzle said:


> Are you referring to the girl who got pregnant by Michael and then had an *abortion* but organized a pap stroll with both her and Michael walking out of the OB's office looking all somber...all allegedly of course. God I cant believe Michael actually dated her.


Miscarriage,if we want to be more specific. Just in case someone wants to say that he's forcing poor women to have abortions.. I wouldn't be surprised.



Just Askin said:


> Michael and McAvoy spotted in Soho a few hours ago. Germany with the girlfriend *every weekend. *Back in work for Monday. Gotta love this man.


But that guy who said he was flying to Munich (_in response  _to another person..)  was also paid..  This time they chose a random guy.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Old gossip from January 2014. All conjecture btw!



Oh! It is like 800 years ago already! He learnt his lessons. 
Seems to be  the kind of telling story by looking at pictures - believe at 10% of it also die.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> WHAT
> da fuq???


LOL yes! Apparently that girl did a bunch of other crazy stuff. She tried some drama with Gerard Butler too. Crazy!


----------



## Esizzle

Never thought James and Michael were actually friends outside of being fun coworkers together when did the xmen movies. Good to hear they are hanging out. I wonder what James is upto since his divorce.


----------



## Esizzle

Who goes for a romantic break to Berlin? If Michael is going to be on vacation every week, then he should pick an actual romatic place to vacation in.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> If you know you're 2 minutes away from a mate, chances are you'll meet up. (i also read wingman as wigwam so...) I'm also pretty sure he doesn't like stew (irrelevant but I wanted to use more brackets....kind of cosy in here).



It's Irish stew that Michael doesn't like - probably Alicia prepares other types for him, maybe fish or Scandinavian varieties? 

Funnily enough your musing that Michael and James may have met up today seems to be interpreted as more likely than you may have intended...lolllll


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Michael's movies are definitely not having any luck with critics these days. Should Adam Smith draft a whiny essay for the critics as well? LOL


In this case too,there're other reviews that are more favorable or simply make more sense.



Just Askin said:


> I still want to know where our wages are. Thankless job, seriously. Come on Michael pay your staff...






FassbenderLover said:


> Aww
> 
> *https://twitter.com/TyleKurner THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS: Trades most of its potential for emotional complexity in favor of very pretty pictures. Weisz is good though. C-*


But it looks like some people actually like it..
@raynemikele: I found The Light Between Oceans to be characterized by brave, visceral storytelling and unforgettable performances. Hope more people see it 
@itshannahdale: if you want your heart and soul to be ripped out of your chest then go see the Light Between Oceans 
@meganvignola: Alright, I just saw The Light Between Oceans and I am a sobbing mess (coming from the girl who never cries at movies!!!!) @_kirbymarie: the light between oceans was the saddest and one of the most beautiful movies I've seen in my life 
@Shelbayyy_22: Ok so, I thought the light between oceans was going to be a sappy love story kind of movie, no, it was actually really sad and heartbreaking
 @knreadergirl: STOP what you are doing and go see The Light Between Oceans this weekend! FABULOUS #movie  
 @svelaflor: Bawled my eyes out watching The Light Between Oceans. What a beautiful movie!!!! My head and heart hurt right now.



carmencrem said:


> It's obviously difficult but according to Variety there are chances also for TLBO and the cast (Oscars predictions)
> http://variety.com/?p=1201859491


They've great personal reviews but it will not happen. Even with a stronger film,Alicia has just won an Oscar and Michael doesn't have the right role.

The Film Experience:
Story: A war veteran (Michael Fassbender) takes a position as a lighthouse keeper where he falls in love with a local girl (Alicia Vikander). Their lives change irrevocably when they discover an orphaned baby in a boat.
Review: A pop quiz. Which is more ravishing?


Real life romantic chemistry that translates intact to movie screens.
Romantic dramas that don't stop at sexy but get across how comforting and life-changing love and companionship can be.
Picturesque rocky islands and lighthouses softened at their edges by grassy tenderness and the windswept beauty of two definitely cinematic brunettes.
Trick question -- they're all super ravishing! I've heard the complaints that _The Light Between Oceans_ is "dull" or "has no edge" and it's definitely soggier and lacking in the instantaneously memorable moments of Cianfrance's previous outings _Blue Valentine_ and _The Place Beyond the Pines_. But I kind of loved it while I was watching it. At least the first half. It loses its way a little in the third act as the tragedy stretches out and the film shifts to Rachel Weisz but it's uncommonly gorgeous to gaze upon and cry through. 
Grade: *B+* (maybe B towards the end)
Oscar Chances: Perhaps it's not potent enough to hold on for months to win acting nominations -- though Fassbender & Vikander are both excellent -- but I'm crossing my fingers for Best Cinematography. Take a bow, Adam Arkapaw. (His previous credits include _Macbeth, Lore_, and _Animal Kingdom_). It also feels like a possibility for Score (Alexandre Desplat) though that's a little overbearing. 


Summer Movie Season Surveyed:

THE BEST
*Best Actor FYC*
Viggo Mortensen, _Captain Fantastic_
The undervalued star digs deep into the role of a survivalist father with too many stubborn ideals, too little contact with society, and not enough compromise when he deigns to reenter it.

Honorable Mention: Hugh Grant, charming as ever but his light touch makes the undertow more poignant in _Florence Foster Jenkins_; Michael Fassbender still manages pained interiority better than just about anyone in _Light Between Oceans_

*Best Actress FYC (tie)*
Alicia Vikander, _The Light Between Oceans_
It’s a pity that the Swedish actress won the Oscar for _The Danish Girl_ since it wasn’t even her best performance last year (That’d be her amazingly intricate work as the android in _Ex Machina_) and it's clear she's going to consistently outdo it in her career since she already has less than a year later. She’s very moving again as a baby-crazy young wife in this romantic tragedy.
*and*
Meryl Streep, _Florence Foster Jenkins_ 
Her work as this delusional diva is her most joyous since _Julie & Julia_. But she works the undertow and those same delusions as not-quite-healing balm to prevent it all from floating away in fluffiness.  "


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Who goes for a romantic break to Berlin? If Michael is going to be on vacation every week, then he should pick an actual romatic place to vacation in.


nah looks like he just popped over for the weekend and then back to work in soho today. 

which is like, least he could do after she did all those flights to sydney


----------



## pearlyqueen

LOL where did the notion that Michael goes on vacation every week come from??? Visiting his girlfriend each weekend while she's working in another country isn't the same as a vacation exactly! 

Berlin has many lovely places and is frequently visited by lovers. To couples in love everywhere has the potential to be romantic btw - to them. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> nah looks like he just popped over for the weekend and then back to work in soho today.
> 
> which is like, least he could do after she did all those flights to sydney



Be fair - this is the first time Alicia has been filming and Michael isn't since they started their relationship 2 years ago! And he's made 3 trips to her in Germany in the past month like a smitten kitten [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL where did the notion that Michael goes on vacation every week come from??? Visiting his girlfriend each weekend while she's working in another country isn't the same as a vacation exactly!
> 
> Berlin has many lovely places and is frequently visited by lovers. To couples in love everywhere has the potential to be romantic btw - to them. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Just weekend getaways to be with girlfriend. 
The distance within European continent is manageable for weekend getaways, with multiple daily flights between popular cities.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Be fair - this is the first time Alicia has been filming and Michael isn't since they started their relationship 2 years ago! And he's made 3 trips to her in Germany in the past month like a smitten kitten [emoji76][emoji76]



London to Sydney-  22 hours 
London to Munich/ Berlin - 2 hours 

So, at least another 8 trips if keeping Maths ! [emoji13][emoji12][emoji9]


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> In this case too,there're other reviews that are more favorable or simply make more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it looks like some people actually like it..
> @raynemikele: I found The Light Between Oceans to be characterized by brave, visceral storytelling and unforgettable performances. Hope more people see it
> @itshannahdale: if you want your heart and soul to be ripped out of your chest then go see the Light Between Oceans
> @meganvignola: Alright, I just saw The Light Between Oceans and I am a sobbing mess (coming from the girl who never cries at movies!!!!) @_kirbymarie: the light between oceans was the saddest and one of the most beautiful movies I've seen in my life
> @Shelbayyy_22: Ok so, I thought the light between oceans was going to be a sappy love story kind of movie, no, it was actually really sad and heartbreaking
> @knreadergirl: STOP what you are doing and go see The Light Between Oceans this weekend! FABULOUS #movie
> @svelaflor: Bawled my eyes out watching The Light Between Oceans. What a beautiful movie!!!! My head and heart hurt right now.
> 
> 
> They've great personal reviews but it will not happen. Even with a stronger film,Alicia has just won an Oscar and Michael doesn't have the right role.
> 
> The Film Experience:
> Story: A war veteran (Michael Fassbender) takes a position as a lighthouse keeper where he falls in love with a local girl (Alicia Vikander). Their lives change irrevocably when they discover an orphaned baby in a boat.
> Review: A pop quiz. Which is more ravishing?
> 
> 
> 
> Real life romantic chemistry that translates intact to movie screens.
> Romantic dramas that don't stop at sexy but get across how comforting and life-changing love and companionship can be.
> Picturesque rocky islands and lighthouses softened at their edges by grassy tenderness and the windswept beauty of two definitely cinematic brunettes.
> Trick question -- they're all super ravishing! I've heard the complaints that _The Light Between Oceans_ is "dull" or "has no edge" and it's definitely soggier and lacking in the instantaneously memorable moments of Cianfrance's previous outings _Blue Valentine_ and _The Place Beyond the Pines_. But I kind of loved it while I was watching it. At least the first half. It loses its way a little in the third act as the tragedy stretches out and the film shifts to Rachel Weisz but it's uncommonly gorgeous to gaze upon and cry through.
> Grade: *B+* (maybe B towards the end)
> Oscar Chances: Perhaps it's not potent enough to hold on for months to win acting nominations -- though Fassbender & Vikander are both excellent -- but I'm crossing my fingers for Best Cinematography. Take a bow, Adam Arkapaw. (His previous credits include _Macbeth, Lore_, and _Animal Kingdom_). It also feels like a possibility for Score (Alexandre Desplat) though that's a little overbearing.
> 
> 
> Summer Movie Season Surveyed:
> 
> THE BEST
> *Best Actor FYC*
> Viggo Mortensen, _Captain Fantastic_
> The undervalued star digs deep into the role of a survivalist father with too many stubborn ideals, too little contact with society, and not enough compromise when he deigns to reenter it.
> 
> Honorable Mention: Hugh Grant, charming as ever but his light touch makes the undertow more poignant in _Florence Foster Jenkins_; Michael Fassbender still manages pained interiority better than just about anyone in _Light Between Oceans_
> 
> *Best Actress FYC (tie)*
> Alicia Vikander, _The Light Between Oceans_
> It’s a pity that the Swedish actress won the Oscar for _The Danish Girl_ since it wasn’t even her best performance last year (That’d be her amazingly intricate work as the android in _Ex Machina_) and it's clear she's going to consistently outdo it in her career since she already has less than a year later. She’s very moving again as a baby-crazy young wife in this romantic tragedy.
> *and*
> Meryl Streep, _Florence Foster Jenkins_
> Her work as this delusional diva is her most joyous since _Julie & Julia_. But she works the undertow and those same delusions as not-quite-healing balm to prevent it all from floating away in fluffiness.  "


I agree about Alicia, she should have won for TLBO instead of TDG - and I love her in TDG!- and I also found TLBO among the 3 best Michael's roles. I won't post them anymore because the movie is out, there are SO MANY posts about it I can't even--- but there are such good reviews on Facebook from people who saw it.. like A LOT. A lot of people loved it and discuss it, praising actors chemistry music scenes colours.. beautiful


----------



## mchris55

I just saw the Passengers trailer and between the "romantical" nature of this trailer (Hi, Mrs. Cianfrance), Rogue One, and the reception Sing received at TIFF, I am officially very worried about AC. This is not good.


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> I just saw the Passengers trailer and between the "romantical" nature of this trailer (Hi, Mrs. Cianfrance), Rogue One, and the reception Sing received at TIFF, I am officially very worried about AC. This is not good.


It was never good timing, regardless of the others.  AC is not an awards player, and it's foolish to put it in the thick of awards season.  It should be releasing in March, when there would be time for it to breathe.  I've had hopes for a long time that they would move it, but it is getting too late for that, unfortunately.


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> It was never good timing, regardless of the others.  AC is not an awards player, and it's foolish to put it in the thick of awards season.  It should be releasing in March, when there would be time for it to breathe.  I've had hopes for a long time that they would move it, but it is getting too late for that, unfortunately.


I believe, and those who are familiar with the game can clarify and/or correct, the 12/21 date has significance with AC. But, yes, this is not looking good.


----------



## Hackensack

I'll be going to AC, regardless; but I'm worried about total number of theaters, too.  With Rogue One releasing the previous week and probably holding over in a lot of theaters, as well as Passengers probably releasing wide--well, there are only a finite number of theaters.  I actually didn't think the Passengers trailer looked that good, myself (certainly not as exciting as AC).  I'm still angry that TLBO's gross numbers were compared to films in 1,000 to 1,500 more theaters than that film was in.


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> I'll be going to AC, regardless; but I'm worried about total number of theaters, too.  With Rogue One releasing the previous week and probably holding over in a lot of theaters, as well as Passengers probably releasing wide--well, there are only a finite number of theaters.  I actually didn't think the Passengers trailer looked that good, myself (certainly not as exciting as AC).  I'm still angry that TLBO's gross numbers were compared to films in 1,000 to 1,500 more theaters than that film was in.


Yes, I will see AC as well. I also agree with your comments about Rogue One and Passengers.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Michael and McAvoy spotted in Soho a few hours ago. Germany with the girlfriend every weekend. Back in work for Monday. Gotta love this man.





pearlyqueen said:


> Funnily enough your musing that Michael and James may have met up today seems to be interpreted as more likely than you may have intended...lolllll


Some people need to brush up on their literacy skills, or get a sense of humour, or not be so literal or all of these things.
Did I say I saw them together? Nope. Did I  say I saw them at all yesterday? Nope. Did I say they had both been spotted in Soho yesterday? Yeah. Did I say they were spotted together? Nope. Wow that was tedious.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> I just saw the Passengers trailer and between the "romantical" nature of this trailer (Hi, Mrs. Cianfrance), Rogue One, and the reception Sing received at TIFF, I am officially very worried about AC. This is not good.


 I saw the trailer for Passengers, it looked really good, I'll definitely watch. Not too hyped about Rogue One so I'll pass. I think AC can do well if Michael promotes the hell outta it cuz it looks like the release date wont be moved. I wouldn't mind if it's pushed back tho


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Some people need to brush up on their literacy skills, or get a sense of humour, or not be so literal or all of these things.
> Did I say I saw them together? Nope. Did I  say I saw them at all yesterday? Nope. Did I say they had both been spotted in Soho yesterday? Yeah. Did I say they were spotted together? Nope. Wow that was tedious.



pssh, you're not responsible for other people's lack of reading comprehension, don't sweat it.


----------



## carmencrem

You can find them in HQ here https://vk.com/wall-100553328_2813


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> I saw the trailer for Passengers, it looked really good, I'll definitely watch. Not too hyped about Rogue One so I'll pass. I think AC can do well if Michael promotes the hell outta it cuz it looks like the release date wont be moved. I wouldn't mind if it's pushed back tho


I am not excited about Rogue One either, but I respect the "Force" of the franchise. Passengers, ummm, I read the script so I really should refrain. He talks as if AC is important to him, he better walk the walk.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> I am not excited about Rogue One either, but I respect the "Force" of the franchise. Passengers, ummm, I read the script so I really should refrain. He talks as if AC is important to him, he better walk the walk.


 U think Passengers is good? I think the closer it comes to the release then he'll promote


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> U think Passengers is good? I think the closer it comes to the release then he'll promote


Okay, I tend to get too technical with sci-fi, because I can't shut part of my brain off. With this film, with the stars, after seeing the trailer, with the right direction, I could really see this taking off. Not because I personally loved anything about it, but because I could at least see how many people could really like it if that makes sense. I hope that explains it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

mchris55 said:


> Okay, I tend to get too technical with sci-fi, because I can't shut part of my brain off. With this film, with the stars, after seeing the trailer, with the right direction, I could really see this taking off. Not because I personally loved anything about it, but because I could at least see how many people could really like it if that makes sense. I hope that explains it.


 Got it. Thanx


----------



## carmencrem

http://a-vikander.ru/gallery/displayimage.php?album=306&pid=10888#top_display_media HERE are few more pics..


----------



## Hackensack

This scene above, of the two of them in or almost in the water, was just part of a montage--not really prominent in the film.  That's why the still are so nice to have!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I just saw the Passengers trailer and between the "romantical" nature of this trailer (Hi, Mrs. Cianfrance), Rogue One, and the reception Sing received at TIFF, I am officially very worried about AC. This is not good.


I liked Passengers trailer. I love Chris Pratt so will watch it for him. I also think Jennifer herself has enough star power to pull audience in, unlike Michael and of course space movies are "in" these days. Rogue One is going to be a blockbuster whether it is a good movie or not just because of it being a Star Wars franchise. AC not only has the video game curse looming over its head but also the worst date for release. I hope Michael works his a** off promoting this movie and it makes decent money and gets good reviews. Otherwise it wont be good for business for anyone.


----------



## mollie12

> Do you think the editing/ pace has been a consequence of having so much footage to condense?





artemis09 said:


> Late reply here, but that is something that I thought about after watching it and I suppose it is possible that there was just too much to condense, but I don't know if that is the only reason the pacing felt off. It seemed more like there were scenes that went on a little long and others that could have been expanded on. Overall, I was aware of the movie dragging at points and of the passage of time, let's just say that. And that's not exactly an indication of good pacing.
> 
> In my honest opinion, I enjoyed certain elements of the movie, but to an extent I could understand the mixed reviews. That's not saying that critics aren't complete jerks at times, but when some of them weren't using the whole "chick-flick" criticism, they seemed to be kind of on point when it came to the story telling and some of the editing parts of the movie. However, I would have gone to see the movie no matter what the general consensus was, anyway.



I finally saw the film, and I agree with a lot of what *artemis09* says here.  I actually doubt there was much of consequence that Cianfrance cut from those 209 hours that would have improved the edit.  Most of it was probably slightly expanded scenes, alternate takes, or extraneous montages.   The main problem with the film is that Cianfrance just didn't do a very good job of adapting this material and writing efficient scenes to maximize characterization.  The bare bones of the story is there, but he spends a lot of time on kind of pointless montages.

I enjoyed the film enough for it not to be a waste of money, but I was constantly aware of how much it needed a more rigorous dramatist and more considered camerawork.  Like, I have no idea what Cianfrance/Arkapaw thought they were doing with those awkwardly angled close-ups.  This movie needed actual mise-en-scene.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> I finally saw the film, and I agree with a lot of what *artemis09* says here.  I actually doubt there was much of consequence that Cianfrance cut from those 209 hours that would have improved the edit.  Most of it was probably slightly expanded scenes, alternate takes, or extraneous montages.   The main problem with the film is that Cianfrance just didn't do a very good job of adapting this material and *writing efficient scenes to maximize characterization.  The bare bones of the story is there, but he spends a lot of time on kind of pointless montages.*
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the film enough for it not to be a waste of money, but I was constantly aware of how much it needed a more rigorous dramatist and more considered camerawork.  *Like, I have no idea what Cianfrance/Arkapaw thought they were doing with those awkwardly angled close-ups.*  This movie needed actual mise-en-scene.



Agreed on the first bolded point, especially about the characterization. That's something else I wanted to say in my initial review but couldn't find the words.  And that's a good point re: the close-ups. I've said that I enjoyed the cinematography, but thinking about it now, the closeups were a little overwhelming.


----------



## aprilmayjune

artemis09 said:


> Agreed on the first bolded point, especially about the characterization. That's something else I wanted to say in my initial review but couldn't find the words.  And that's a good point re: the close-ups. I've said that I enjoyed the cinematography, but thinking about it now, the closeups were a little overwhelming.


I liked that sense of closeness--almost of claustrophobia. In the scene on the steps of the lighthouse when she was trying to persuade him not to file the report it made it feel like you were standing there with them--which was overwhelming and unpleasant and real in a way two pretty people crying wouldn't have been. I wanted to back away in this very interesting, visceral way.

Also agreed that the script suffered for the director having written it--it obviously wasn't his priority. Wonder how it would have played out with a screenwriter who focused only on the words instead of settling for the bare bones of a narrative.


----------



## gingerglory

The Light Between Oceans Interview - Rachel Weisz


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> The Light Between Oceans Interview - Rachel Weisz



Thanks for this. Nice to see Rachel Weisz's take on it.


----------



## Hackensack

aprilmayjune said:


> I liked that sense of closeness--almost of claustrophobia. In the scene on the steps of the lighthouse when she was trying to persuade him not to file the report it made it feel like you were standing there with them--which was overwhelming and unpleasant and real in a way two pretty people crying wouldn't have been. I wanted to back away in this very interesting, visceral way.
> 
> Also agreed that the script suffered for the director having written it--it obviously wasn't his priority. Wonder how it would have played out with a screenwriter who focused only on the words instead of settling for the bare bones of a narrative.


Same here.  I think that the claustrophobic feeling from close-ups--a technique used sparingly--was a useful technique here as a way of emphasizing isolation.  And I tend to emphasize performance as a part of my own evaluation.  The performances of the two leads, and really of all those in the movie, were terrific, and that shouldn't have been taken for granted and then dismissed, as too many critics did.


----------



## carmencrem

http://sconesandjam.tumblr.com/post/150719997779/x-men-first-class-on-set-2-shark-looks-happy


----------



## carmencrem

Found on Facebook. Nicaragua... so July 2015!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Its promo time


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Found on Facebook. Nicaragua... so July 2015!



Cute pic from Nicaragua of Michael and Alicia [emoji173]️  I'm sure I recall accusations that  Alicia fabricated her visit to Nicaragua at the time...LOL


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Cute pic from Nicaragua of Michael and Alicia [emoji173]️  I'm sure I recall accusations that  Alicia fabricated her visit to Nicaragua at the time...LOL


Lol  cute indeed!


----------



## carmencrem

http://screenrant.com/assassins-creed-movie-scenes-spanish/ !


----------



## Hackensack

carmencrem said:


> http://screenrant.com/assassins-creed-movie-scenes-spanish/ !


So Michael will be speaking Spanish?  Gutsy move.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> So Michael will be speaking Spanish?  Gutsy move.


He spoke Spanish in X-Men:First class. Although I don't speak Spanish so I haven't a clue how good/bad it was. Fingers crossed.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> He spoke Spanish in X-Men:First class. Although I don't speak Spanish so I haven't a clue how good/bad it was. Fingers crossed.


He wasn't bad at all! I think he's pretty good using different languages: I've heard him saying just 2 words in Italian but the "r", "t" and accents were pretty good -you can't easily find English native speakers being fluent in Italian tbh, i guess it's very difficult), his few words in French were okay too and the Spanish one also not bad IMO. I'm used to hear these languages, even tho I'm not so fluent, I can understand spoken and written French and Spanish (of course Italian..) and I found him really good. Way more than many many many others. Another who -a part from Colin Firth and Penelope Cruz- has a pretty good Italian accent is Ben Affleck, for example, but the same can't be said for many  others. 
Of course I just heard Michael say very few words, but he practised a lot or maybe has a natural talent: I can't wait to hear his Spanish!


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> So Michael will be speaking Spanish?  Gutsy move.


He's a perfectionist, I'm sure it's gonna be cool!


----------



## Hackensack

I remember reading that Michael liked Apocalypto, where they used the native language.  I confess that I'm really intrigued!  I just hope that this film gets a chance to show its stuff.


----------



## Esizzle

Didn't Michael go to Nicaragua for New Years? So many vacations it's hard to keep track


----------



## Hackensack

Trailer for Trespass Against Us--I'm trying to embed, but not having much luck.


----------



## carmencrem

NOW this looks definitely cool!!! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> Trailer for Trespass Against Us--I'm trying to embed, but not having much luck.



Hahaha sorry I didn't see your post!


----------



## Hackensack

A matter of seconds!  I want to see this movie!


----------



## Allie28

TAU really wasn't on my radar (only because of Michael) but that trailer makes me want to see it.  The interaction between Michael and Brendon Gleeson alone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## FassbenderLover

That trailer looks good, I'd definitely be seeing it


----------



## artemis09

I'll be seeing it for sure. The subject has been interesting to me ever since I first heard news about it. I can't wait to see how him and Brendan bounce off each other.


----------



## carmencrem

https://67.media.tumblr.com/0d84df7b3c3cd022bb96839ca6c3e63d/tumblr_odwyuhcO7i1r51r3ro5_400.gif


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Trailer for Trespass Against Us--I'm trying to embed, but not having much luck.



This......no words......I'm done


----------



## aprilmayjune

man star really has it out for these guys--haven't they published like, multiple breakup stories before?


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3473392
> 
> 
> man star really has it out for these guys--haven't they published like, multiple breakup stories before?


AHAHAHAH this mag creates a break up a week


----------



## carmencrem

Meanwhile...


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3473392
> 
> 
> man star really has it out for these guys--haven't they published like, multiple breakup stories before?



Do people actually still buy these trashy magazines? Wouldn't be surprised if some of those weird people on tumblr had sent them submissions, sounds exactly like the crap they spew on a daily basis....and they did the same with a tale about Alicia and Matt Damon recently.


----------



## carmencrem

.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Do people actually still buy these trashy magazines? Wouldn't be surprised if some of those weird people on tumblr had sent them submissions, sounds exactly like the crap they spew on a daily basis....and they did the same with a tale about Alicia and Matt Damon recently.


Gah I rolled my eyes so hard they almost got stuck that way when the Damon stuff happened--it was literally like "we should spread rumors about them" and then the next week they were in--was it actually _Star _too? Can't remember. SHOCKER HOWEVER COULD THAT HAVE HAPPENED.

Actually I'd be interested to see how many tabloid mentions Fassbender got pre- and post-Alicia. Tabs probably preferred him as a hot mess too--makes for better copy.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Do people actually still buy these trashy magazines? Wouldn't be surprised if some of those weird people on tumblr had sent them submissions, sounds exactly like the crap they spew on a daily basis....and they did the same with a tale about Alicia and Matt Damon recently.


Tbh I wouldn't even discuss these "magazines"... not to mention how reliable the "sources" are.........  just few hours ago Sam Claflin posted some nice tweets about his opinion on "sources".. what a great timing  btw it's normal daily gossip crap made to entertain people who buy these mags... nothing weird


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3473392
> 
> 
> man star really has it out for these guys--haven't they published like, multiple breakup stories before?


The Oscars were a tough night for him.  haha sorry I just couldn't help this smile is so cute


----------



## FassbenderLover

He resents her success?!? Now that's laughable


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This......no words......I'm done
> View attachment 3473326



"Got potentials" [emoji2]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> "Got potentials" [emoji2]


the question is if his weird little half-mustache is enough for carmen


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> the question is if his weird little half-mustache is enough for carmen



It's enough for me [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> the question is if his weird little half-mustache is enough for carmen


Lol gotta screenshot your post lol mmmmm yeah I'm satisfied it's okay, it's enough to die at his feet  the stills didn't do him justice, in the trailer he's so cute. But yeah, TLBO is probably gonna be my fav role forever. I swear that has nothing to do with the stache.... mmmm 1% maybe


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> the question is if his weird little half-mustache is enough for carmen


Hahahaha can I just quote you with a AHAHAHAH this post. God bless u, my stachemania is famous.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> "Got potentials" [emoji2]


Can't believe he's done the accent so well. Never again will I think of cider and combine harvesters when I hear it!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Gah I rolled my eyes so hard they almost got stuck that way when the Damon stuff happened--it was literally like "we should spread rumors about them" and then the next week they were in--was it actually _Star _too? Can't remember. SHOCKER HOWEVER COULD THAT HAVE HAPPENED.
> 
> Actually I'd be interested to see how many tabloid mentions Fassbender got pre- and post-Alicia. Tabs probably preferred him as a hot mess too--makes for better copy.


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but in my ten or so years of following him, I can't recall any bad press about him in the UK.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but in my ten or so years of following him, I can't recall any bad press about him in the UK.



No, I can't recall any dodgy press about Michael in the UK.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Can't believe he's done the accent so well. Never again will I think of cider and combine harvesters when I hear it!



Will you think "scrumpy" when you see it my lover..? [emoji6]

Agreed, Michael's mastered that West Country accent [emoji2] Had to laugh when I saw a bunch of tweets saying "Michael Fassbender shows off his natural accent in the Trespass Against Us trailer" LOL 

https://twitter.com/insights_db/status/779028597667422208


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Will you think "scrumpy" when you see it my lover..? [emoji6]
> 
> Agreed, Michael's mastered that West Country accent [emoji2] Had to laugh when I saw a bunch of tweets saying "Michael Fassbender shows off his natural accent in the Trespass Against Us trailer" LOL
> 
> https://twitter.com/insights_db/status/779028597667422208


Does anyone take responsibility for what they post anymore. It's embarrassing that so little research gets done. Blimey....Just Google it.
Can you imagine him, Gleeson and Harris doing a Wurzles cover on the DVD extras


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Does anyone take responsibility for what they post anymore. It's embarrassing that so little research gets done. Blimey....Just Google it.
> Can you imagine him, Gleeson and Harris doing a Wurzles cover on the DVD extras


Responsibilty? LMAO.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Does anyone take responsibility for what they post anymore. It's embarrassing that so little research gets done. Blimey....Just Google it.
> Can you imagine him, Gleeson and Harris doing a Wurzles cover on the DVD extras



Oh yes please....Michael chewing on a long blade of corn, huge tankard of scrumpy in hand, sideburns and cheerful neckerchief...

But which of the many albums to cover....??
"I am a Cider Drinker", "I'll Never Get a Scrumpy Here", "One for the Bristol City", "Never Mind the Bullocks, ere's the Wurzels" or the classic "Mendip Magic"..... ?? 

Btw, the Wurzels used to collaborate with a chap called Adge CUTLER... there's a coincidence..!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh yes please....Michael chewing on a long blade of corn, huge tankard of scrumpy in hand, sideburns and cheerful neckerchief...
> 
> But which of the many albums to cover....??
> "I am a Cider Drinker", "I'll Never Get a Scrumpy Here", "One for the Bristol City", "Never Mind the Bullocks, ere's the Wurzels" or the classic "Mendip Magic"..... ??
> 
> Btw, the Wurzels used to collaborate with a chap called Adge CUTLER... there's a coincidence..!


I love the "I never went to school" line.
Not sure if I'm impressed or worried about your Wurzle knowledge.
I had to book another ticket for someone who just watched the trailer... Promotion in full swing lol
Oh and just had to say "ooh arr ooh arr aye".


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I love the "I never went to school line".
> Not sure if I'm impressed or worried about your Wurzle knowledge.
> I had to book another ticket for someone who just watched the trailer... Promotion in full swing lol
> Oh and just had to say "ooh arr ooh arr aye".



"Ooh arr" to you my lover! Admit it - you're impressed! [emoji6]

"Got potentials" is my favourite line from the trailer. 

Not surprised you had to get another TAU ticket - the trailer looks well good - bit of comedy in there too that I wasn't expecting [emoji2]One of my family wants to come with me on 14th but no chance as tickets are sold out. Hope it goes on general release soon after the London Film Festival - think it could do quite well here in the U.K.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> "Ooh arr" to you my lover! Admit it - you're impressed! [emoji6]
> 
> "Got potentials" is my favourite line from the trailer.
> 
> Not surprised you had to get another TAU ticket - the trailer looks well good - bit of comedy in there too that I wasn't expecting [emoji2]One of my family wants to come with me on 14th but no chance as tickets are sold out. Hope it goes on general release soon after the London Film Festival - think it could do quite well here in the U.K.


I loved the end of the hare/rabbit chase when he calls his mate a Dinny. Cracking up. 
Openly racist comments on YouTube are a disgrace.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I loved the end of the hare/rabbit chase when he calls his mate a Dinny. Cracking up.
> Openly racist comments on YouTube are a disgrace.



Hadn't read the You Tube comments... took a look and saw one offensive comment that spelt the word wrong - reported it.


----------



## mollie12

Hey boo.


----------



## artemis09

LOL that Star article. I _highly_ doubt either of them would be jealous of the other. The sad thing is I know there are a good number of people online who can't stand him and would believe that drivel. Whatever.


----------



## Hackensack

First, what's a dinny?

Second, the Star article is gospel to a lot of tumblr people who call themselves fans but will believe anything about him--even anything horrible about him--so long as he's not with her.  Which he is.


----------



## Selayang430

Star , National Enquirer etc - their gossips are all laughable. 
Certain  tabloids at least have some paps pics to back up their claims a bit. This type of 'no pic no proof no sense ' dumb piece in Star, anyone of sound mind won't believe it.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> First, what's a dinny?


It means like stupid, an idiot.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I finally saw the film, and I agree with a lot of what *artemis09* says here.  *I actually doubt there was much of consequence that Cianfrance cut from those 209 hours that would have improved the edit. * Most of it was probably slightly expanded scenes, alternate takes, or extraneous montages.   The main problem with the film is that Cianfrance just didn't do a very good job of adapting this material and writing efficient scenes to maximize characterization.  The bare bones of the story is there, but he spends a lot of time on kind of pointless montages.


I think it's definitely possible that he didn't include some scenes that could have improved the characterization,even adding details that may look more irrelevant. For example, gingerglory confirmed that Cianfrance filmed more of their first meeting. 

Talking about montages,Slant had an interesting take on the first act:


> A Malickian montage speeds us through the early days (and months) of the couple's marital bliss—and at one point, Cianfrance even recycles a classical music cue from _The Tree of Life_, using it to also score the scene of a baptism. The sequence includes the conceiving of and preparation for Tom and Isabel's first child, and concludes, decisively, with a miscarriage—and despite the vague whiff of plagiarizing, it works for the same reason that Malick's films often do: It isolates not only the more obviously impactful moments in the couple's life, but also various small, more casually affecting ones.





Hackensack said:


> Same here.  I think that the claustrophobic feeling from close-ups--a technique used sparingly--was a useful technique here as a way of emphasizing isolation.  And I tend to emphasize performance as a part of my own evaluation.  The performances of the two leads, and really of all those in the movie, were terrific, and that shouldn't have been taken for granted and then dismissed, as too many critics did.


To be fair,they have great personal reviews and it's the aspect that has been more consistently praised. Cianfrance's close-up camerawork is his signature style and I read a review the other day that shares your (and aprilmayjune's) feelings about them providing resonance. It makes some interesting points:
http://consequenceofsound.net/2016/08/film-review-the-light-between-oceans/
"The early portion of _The Light Between Oceans _features some of the film’s strongest work on all fronts. Cianfrance’s penchant for intense, lingering close-ups on his actors is characteristically effective; he’s a dramatist at heart, and it’s his tendency to linger on the film’s most intense emotions at protracted length that provides the film with much of its resonance. While some of the exchanges between Tom and Isabel verge on precocious, Cianfrance ably conveys the sense that the couple’s quick courtship is less a narrative convenience than the fulfillment of aching needs for both. Tom and Isabel are in love, but they’re also desperate for more than what life has given them. He articulates that need through montages of small, innocuous daily incidents: they tend the land around their modest island house, Isabel plays a long-damaged piano, Tom maintains the island’s logbook. They make love, slowly. Sometimes Tom still finds himself in agony when nobody’s looking.

The island and its nearby town, as framed by cinematographer Adam Arkapaw, are repeatedly isolated in the face of the ocean’s immovable power. For the film’s occasionally tedious attempts to draw out this central metaphor in belabored dialogue (its brief bits of narration are particularly guilty), Cianfrance and Arkapaw view Janus less as a fantasy getaway than as a constantly embattled fortress, a place where love can happen and a home can be built but also one surrounded by the constant threat of dangers beyond its inhabitants’ control.

When tragedy strikes the couple, _The Light Between Oceans _attempts to reframe itself as a melodrama with a more complicated sense of morality than its early moments might suggest. Tom and Isabel endure a grievous loss, and recover only to relive it a second time shortly thereafter. (To the film’s credit, loss is presented as sudden and tragically unavoidable.) As their love threatens to deteriorate, a small rowboat washes ashore on Janus. The man inside of it is dead, and has been so for some time, but the infant girl with him is not. Tom and Isabel take her in, and make their choice: they keep the child. “We’re not doing anything wrong. She’s here, we can save her,” Isabel insists. Tom, knowing how desperately Isabel needs to know hope again, goes along with her.

_The Light Between Oceans _becomes a more familiar kind of family melodrama after this point, and for its efforts to bring nuance to its storytelling, it’s also a less interesting film from that point forth. As Tom and Isabel’s assumed child begins to grow, everything from the physical disparities between parents and child to Tom’s increasing discomfort with their charade conspires to tear apart the life the couple has assembled for themselves. This is familiar narrative territory for Cianfrance, whose previous films have also explored the lies that both lovers and families tell themselves to remain intact, as well as the corrosive power of time’s inevitable march forward. But where he’s previously addressed that pain on a humanistic level, _Oceans _sees the director attempting to fuse those emotional shades with a story that often feels less concerned with those struggles than with its ponderous twists of fate.

It’s that dichotomy between Cianfrance’s delicate direction and the shaky machinations of his adapted screenplay that underwhelms the film’s early promise. It also does something of a disservice to the performers on hand, all of whom elevate the increasingly familiar material with strong work. Fassbender draws on a number of modes that the steely actor isn’t usually asked to demonstrate; his initial withdrawal gives way to paternal warmth, which he’s able to impart without ever losing the emotional distance on which the performance is built. And Vikander is a standout, mining endless depth from a showy role that calls for no shortage of the tears and collapses characteristic of the genre. Isabel might be an archetype, but she’s brought to vivid life by the actress’ understanding of the smaller characteristics of emotional damage, the physical changes that take over in times of extreme stress. It’s her deterioration that serves as the film’s emotional center, and Vikander sells it with utter conviction.

The film’s core relationship is so well-drawn that _The Light Between Oceans _is never as interesting when its focus moves elsewhere. As their little Lucy gets older, and the consequences of their fateful choice begin to mount, the film builds a clichéd sense of impending dread that it illustrates more faithfully elsewhere with a roaring ocean and fewer words. There’s power in the film’s heightened later scenes, but it comes at the expense of emotional honesty. While Tom’s fixation on Hannah (Rachel Weisz), a local widow struggling with her own losses, is an effectively ironic reflection of the film’s central conflict, Weisz is left underserved; she’s less a character than a physical manifestation of Tom and Isabel’s lingering guilt.

Guilt is paramount to _The Light Between Oceans_. It’s then the film’s compulsion to let the guilt and shame and secrets mount beyond the point of logic, and then beyond the point of plausibility, that underwhelms its stronger sequences. Much of the film’s power comes from its unwillingness to look away from the moral turpitude involved in Tom and Isabel’s fateful decision; what they do, they do out of pain and need, but it’s a deeply selfish thing all the same. _Oceans _initially draws this line in following its growing tragedy to its inevitable end, refusing to exonerate either of its main characters for their choices, so it’s then frustrating when the film concludes with what can’t help but feel like something of an emotional copout given what comes before. _The Light Between Oceans _is an effective melodrama, but the lingering sensation the film leaves after its end is that it might have been much more.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Trailer for Trespass Against Us--I'm trying to embed, but not having much luck.



As expected,Fassbender and Gleeson look great. I like how they've  cut it,but I  don't know if it reflects very well the overall tone of the film (judging by the reviews).



pearlyqueen said:


> Cute pic from Nicaragua of Michael and Alicia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️  I'm sure I recall accusations that  Alicia fabricated her visit to Nicaragua at the time...LOL


I don't remember that she said something about that. The "accusation" was that he was alone.. They can't stand each other and without paparazzi there's no way to see them together..



aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3473392
> 
> 
> man star really has it out for these guys--haven't they published like, multiple breakup stories before?


According to the last blurb on OK the couple grew oceans apart  because of work (they  are never papped,so they don't see each other). But they were keeping up appearances for the film. Now the couple grew oceans apart after her win and they're still keeping up appearances to promote a film that came out three weeks ago.. I guess they chose one of the few pics where they are not smiling but they forgot to publish this blurb a month ago. There's nothing to promote anymore and the film isn't getting Oscar buzz.



Hackensack said:


> First, what's a dinny?
> 
> Second, *the Star article is gospel to a lot of tumblr people who call themselves* fans but will believe anything about him--even anything horrible about him--so long as he's not with her.  Which he is.


The narrative is always that  Vikander and PR Posse are planting stories and they really wanted/want people to know that they were/are just keeping up the facade. It makes sense.   

I've just seen on IMDb that they showed a rough cut of the new trailer at Russia Kino Expo. According to a guy who saw it,it"s very good. There's more of the Aminus,Cotillard's character,backstory and a couple of bits with Gleeson and Irons.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> First, what's a dinny?
> 
> Second, the Star article is gospel to a lot of tumblr people who call themselves fans but will believe anything about him--even anything horrible about him--so long as he's not with her.  Which he is.



A dinny is an idiot - for example someone who believes that Star article.

I expect the tumblr people you referred to will treat this crap as gospel, it's what they want to read. They totally ignore all the evidence that proves Michael and Alicia are in a committed relationship and replace it with their preferred narrative complete with anonymous submissions by mystery women...It's just as likely these tumblerinas are the "source" of the Star article as the Star fabricating the whole thing. One thing is for sure, the entire article is bs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I don't remember that she said something about that. The "accusation" was that he was alone.. They can't stand each other and without paparazzi there's no way to see them together..
> 
> The narrative is always that  Vikander and PR Posse are planting stories and they really wanted/want people to know that they were/are just keeping up the facade. It makes sense.
> 
> .



It's difficult to keep track of all the "accusations" against Alicia over the past 18 months, but I'm sure there was one defiantly asserting the story of the Nicaragua trip was "leaked" by Alicia and her PR Posse without any proof she herself was actually there. No pics = no proof, right? Now there is a pic these same people are choosing to  ignore its existence, kind of makes them look a bit foolish, lol. 

I believe similar "accusations" against Alicia were made because she had the audacity to say she kissed her boyfriend at New Year 2016 on a holiday to Uruguay; maybe a pic from that trip will emerge in 6 months time....[emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> It's difficult to keep track of all the "accusations" against Alicia over the past 18 months, but I'm sure there was one defiantly asserting the story of the Nicaragua trip was "leaked" by Alicia and her PR Posse without any proof she herself was actually there. No pics = no proof, right? Now there is a pic these same people are choosing to  ignore its existence, kind of makes them look a bit foolish, lol.
> 
> I believe similar "accusations" against Alicia were made because she had the audacity to say she kissed her boyfriend at New Year 2016 on a holiday to Uruguay; maybe a pic from that trip will emerge in 6 months time....[emoji6]



Recall one accusation is last year's Paris Fashion Week (September). Michael was pic with a celebrity hunter in Paris and he was accused purposely did do without attending the show with Alicia ( due to he can't 'stand her ') 
The pic of Michael in the party only emerged few months later. This year's Paris FW is around the corner, will history repeat itself ? [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Recall one accusation is last year's Paris Fashion Week (September). Michael was pic with a celebrity hunter in Paris and he was accused purposely did do without attending the show with Alicia ( due to he can't 'stand her ')
> The pic of Michael in the party only emerged few months later. This year's Paris FW is around the corner, will history repeat itself ? [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3473802


Hello


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.gamesradar.com/exclusive...mage-shows-fassbenders-hooded-hero-in-action/


----------



## Hackensack

I particularly want to read what Marion says about this, since we got that rather confusing translation (or maybe it wasn't) a few months ago.  I can't wait to see the 2nd trailer.  I hope it comes soon and has some of the old Spanish sequences in it.


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Selayang430

New stills / BTS in Total Film


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> New stills / BTS in Total Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473893
> View attachment 3473894
> View attachment 3473895
> View attachment 3473896


https://twitter.com/accesstheanimus/status/779259718720163840  I was about to post them!! Aaaaah


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/accesstheanimus/status/779259718720163840


----------



## carmencrem

Radio Montecarlo journalist  it's the same guy who interviewed them in that video we posted here few weeks ago from Venice


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Radio Montecarlo journalist  it's the same guy who interviewed them in that video we posted here few weeks ago from Venice



When you mentioned it , Remember this guy - the interview was short


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> When you mentioned it , Remember this guy - the interview was short


Yeah he's funny he always posts funny stuff and his interviews are the same. I haven't seen the one on the red carpet tho, I think it was for the radio and that night I was too busy watching them so I didn't pay attention to the interview


----------



## carmencrem

Nice article! 
I didn't know Charlotte Rampling was in AC!! Sounds new to me!

And in the last part Michael even talks about Alicia, who has followed the whole process of AC ("from developement to now") with him.  cute  

Then he talks about a possible sequel.. The cast looks very promising, Ariane Labed is cute (I didn't know she was married to The Lobster's director Yorgos Lanthim - he directed them in many movies but I hadn't noticed her before few months ago!- 

Well it's a cool article and there's also one about TLBO.

I posted them here, if you can't see the pics, here's the source: http://michael-fassbender.net/photos/thumbnails.php?album=446

PS: Michael with long hair looks very...... yes. Yep.


----------



## mchris55

carmencrem said:


> Nice article!
> I didn't know Charlotte Rampling was in AC!! Sounds new to me!
> 
> And in the last part Michael even talks about Alicia, who has followed the whole process of AC ("from developement to now") with him.  cute
> 
> Then he talks about a possible sequel.. The cast looks very promising, Ariane Labed is cute (I didn't know she was married to The Lobster's director Yorgos Lanthim - he directed them in many movies but I hadn't noticed her before few months ago!-
> 
> Well it's a cool article and there's also one about TLBO.
> 
> I posted them here, if you can't see the pics, here's the source: http://michael-fassbender.net/photos/thumbnails.php?album=446
> 
> PS: Michael with long hair looks very...... yes. Yep.


Rampling outed herself in late January.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.festivaldorio.com.br/br/...-anuncia-a-sua-programacao-internacional-2016 TLBO


----------



## carmencrem

Well this is very cute


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Well this is very cute


Ahhh. Love it how they are holding hands. Obviously can't stand each other


----------



## mollie12

Francois Ozon did a masterclass Q&A in France while promoting his new film Frantz (which was at Venice), and mentioned casting MF for Angel:

"Quand j'ai engagé Michael Fassbender sur ANGEL, il songeait à arrêter : les anglais ne voulaient pas de lui."


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Francois Ozon did a masterclass Q&A in France while promoting his new film Frantz (which was at Venice), and mentioned casting MF for Angel:
> 
> "Quand j'ai engagé Michael Fassbender sur ANGEL, il songeait à arrêter : les anglais ne voulaient pas de lui."


What is Angel about? Never heard of it.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Rampling outed herself in late January.


Racist hag. I am saddened by news that Michael hired her for his movie. And sucks that his girlfriend hired her too. Maybe she comes for cheap?


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Francois Ozon did a masterclass Q&A in France while promoting his new film Frantz (which was at Venice), and mentioned casting MF for Angel:
> 
> "Quand j'ai engagé Michael Fassbender sur ANGEL, il songeait à arrêter : les anglais ne voulaient pas de lui."


Don't think he was following close enough


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> Racist hag. I am saddened by news that Michael hired her for his movie. And sucks that his girlfriend hired her too. Maybe she comes for cheap?


MF actually worked with Rampling before on Angel.  And Steve McQueen did a video installation with her.  So I'm not that surprised. 

To answer your other question, Angel is sort of a pastiche-y satire about an English romance novelist, but it isn't very good/didn't get great reviews.  It was kind of clear that Ozon didn't have great control over the tone of his material when not working in French.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> MF actually worked with Rampling before on Angel.  And Steve McQueen did a video installation with her.
> 
> To answer your other question, Angel is sort of a pastiche-y satire about an English romance novelist, but it isn't very good/didn't get great reviews.  It was kind of clear that Ozon didn't have great control over the tone of his material when not working in French.


Everyone's real pretty though. It's another one of his movies best watched on mute.


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Don't think he was following close enough
> View attachment 3474238
> View attachment 3474239



No, he was right.  Before Angel, MF had really only been hired for bit parts, trash like Hex, or stupid TV movies.  His career was going nowhere.  MF actually said Angel was his first "real" lead.  Ozon is a high profile, respected director & the film premiered at the Berlin Film Festival, though ultimately it didn't help him at all.    That's why MF said that before Hunger, he was considering giving up acting.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> No, he was right.  Before Angel, MF had really only been hired for bit parts, trash like Hex, or stupid TV movies.  His career was going nowhere.  MF actually said Angel was his first "real" lead, but it ultimately didn't help him at all. That's why MF said that before Hunger, he was considering giving up acting.


Oh so Angel turned his career around ? Cool. Some of the British TV he was in was very credible at the time. I don't think I've read him ever seriously considering giving up. Can you link me to that interview if possible?


----------



## Selayang430

Spotted in London


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Spotted in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474275


Aww Michael loves that place, it's a mega restaurant in west London, they've been spotted there also in late November  
Lucky them, super dinner


----------



## mchris55

carmencrem said:


> Aww Michael loves that place, it's a mega restaurant in west London, they've been spotted there also in late November
> Lucky them, super dinner


A see and be seen restaurant.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hahaha very funny, lets try and figure this thing out shall we?
So this guy who tweeted this earlier today

*Charlie Farrell*‏@*CharlieFarrell3*  3h3 hours ago
*sat two tables away from Michael Fassbender in this restaurant in London *  

So happens to be friends with this chic who tweeted this
 
*Darcie Farrell*‏@*itsdarcierae*  37m37 minutes ago
*Michael Fassbender & Alicia Vikander sat 2 feet away all evening st **#ChilternFirehouse**. Wish I'd had the balls to say 'loved you in Shame *   

How are they friends? Well, this
    








Charlie, guy on the left, is friends with PR girl, girl on the right wearing the necklace. And she *IS* a *PR* girl according to her profile
*Darcie Farrell *
*@itsdarcierae *
*media, TV and broadcast PR person. London based but Islander at heart*

Its funny but when he tweeted Michael was in London, I was like "damn, letting people know where Michael is". Now I see why. young PRs in training
Btw, their locations are the same, "Isle of man"
How interesting


----------



## Hackensack

Or maybe Michael and Alicia are simply having dinner in a restaurant together.  Nah, too simple.


----------



## Just Askin

This is getting crazy. Young man moves to London to study, from Isle of man. Has dinner with his sister. They tweet about seeing celebs in a restaurant known to be frequented by celebs. What part of this is unusual ? How many people are on the Vikassy pay role? Real world people, please. London is kind of big, busy and full of all sorts of people. People see celebs all the time in London. Some post about it , some don't.


----------



## carmencrem

In that restaurant they obviously have oysters. Just checked the menu.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> This is getting crazy. Young man moves to London to study, from Isle of man. Has dinner with his sister. They tweet about seeing celebs in a restaurant known to be frequented by celebs. What part of this is unusual ? How many people are on the Vikassy pay role? Real world people, please. London is kind of big, busy and full of all sorts of people. People see celebs all the time in London. Some post about it , some don't.





Hackensack said:


> Or maybe Michael and Alicia are simply having dinner in a restaurant together.  Nah, too simple.


Do you really think people who find it weird really find it weird? I don't  every sighting is true except for those with Alicia. Ugh,must be painful for some  LOOOOL 
Btw oysters in Chilten Firehouse. A lot of classy original stuff too.


----------



## Just Askin

Some people actually go to the Firehouse to eat. Novel idea I know but it's the truth. Not the best but very good, great service.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Nothing's ever simple when she's with him, there's always something calculating but hey


----------



## carmencrem

.


----------



## carmencrem

Love this face


----------



## carmencrem

This


----------



## carmencrem

And this


----------



## Just Askin

Lol Michael and Alicia going to dinner being spoken about like it's a criminal offence. It's what couples do. People should get over it. Does anyone have an expiry date on this conspiracy theory thing because it is getting very boring.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Lol Michael and Alicia going to dinner being spoken about like it's a criminal offence. It's what couples do. People should get over it. Does anyone have an expiry date on this conspiracy theory thing because it is getting very boring.


Lol no but we've sure had enough expiration dates on the relationship


----------



## Flatsy

Just Askin said:


> Lol Michael and Alicia going to dinner being spoken about like it's a criminal offence. It's what couples do. People should get over it. Does anyone have an expiry date on this conspiracy theory thing because it is getting very boring.


Yes, the official expiration date I read was July 2017.  Apparently they need to add on an extra 11 months past the release of TLBO to get through awards season and also make it seem believable.

Which will mean that Michael's "fake" relationship will have lasted much, much longer than any of his previous relationships - you know, the relationships with all of those women he truly loved and is still carrying torches for, but whom he only wanted to date for 11 months.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Its not a criminal offence if they go out. But I'm curious as to why the only people who've spotted them recently are those who are journalists and who work for the media. First the Spanish guy, then Charlie, now his PR friend Darcie. Chiltern Firehouse is a restaurant where famous people go, so out of all the patrons there only 1 person saw them? Hmm ok. I guess its a problem to think differently. Her bday is coming up so I expect a pap stroll, oops I mean, a casual, romantic rare outing by the private couple


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ha why yes. Cuz Michael has never been in love before AV, he's never been in a serious, committed relationship before her, to the point where he was living with said gf. In fact, he was a recycled virgin, swearing off sex til whatsherface came along   #sarcasm


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> Yes, the official expiration date I read was July 2017.  Apparently they need to add on an extra 11 months past the release of TLBO to get through awards season and also make it seem believable.
> 
> Which will mean that Michael's "fake" relationship will have lasted much, much longer than any of his previous relationships - you know, the relationships with all of those women he truly loved and is still carrying torches for, but whom he only wanted to date for 11 months.



I really don't think most of Michael's exes got much past the 6 month stage lol. Alicia must be his longest relationship by now, since he's been a professional actor. 

Has the "expiration" date moved again to July 2017? Wonder what the excuse will be then - release of The Snowman...? It's kind of sad and hilarious at the same time reading all the excuses and theories....and still the stubborn refusal to accept Michael and Alicia are a couple!


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Ha why yes. Cuz Michael has never been in love before AV, he's never been in a serious, committed relationship before her, to the point where he was living with said gf. In fact, he was a recycled virgin, swearing off sex til whatsherface came along   #sarcasm


...literally no one said or even implied any of that though?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I really don't think most of Michael's exes got much past the 6 month stage lol. Alicia must be his longest relationship by now, since he's been a professional actor.
> 
> Has the "expiration" date moved again to July 2017? Wonder what the excuse will be then - release of The Snowman...? It's kind of sad and hilarious at the same time reading all the excuses and theories....and still the stubborn refusal to accept Michael and Alicia are a couple!



It is like certain structured products, upon expiry date one can do rollover to a future date! Good right ? 

If I were his mother I would have just asked him about his relationship already. Since it can never be the case, I am trying to form a fair view based on the composition of many objective indicators available.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, didn't someone ay that Michael's fake relationship last longer than his previous ones with women he truly loved and still carry torches for? I interpret that in my previous post. His past will never be erased and eventually AV will become a part of that past too. But I guess poster is right, in the end that's the only title she'll come away with, his "longest relationship". Even tho truth be told, no one knows how long he was with Leasi or Maiko. Those 2 he actually lived with 
But I think the excuse will be they were never so famous huh


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> It is like certain structured products, upon expiry date one can do rollover to a future date! Good right ?
> 
> If I were his mother I would have just asked him about his relationship already. Since it can never be the case, I am trying to form a fair view based on the composition of many objective indicators available.



Yeah - the "expiry date" is very flexible - lost track of how often it's been extended already. When one theory dries up it gets replaced by another and the date moves forward to accommodate it!

I'm 100% sure Michael's mother knows how important Alicia is to him. They must have first met back in December 2014 in Byron Bay and obviously many times since then. 

There are so many irrefutable indicators to this being a serious relationship that it seems ridiculous to deny it.


----------



## Esizzle

Not wanting to get too caught up in the drama on this thread and having certain people mock me but I do legitimately wonder if Michael and Alicia decided to go together to such a high profile place to "deny" the article from yesterday. In the past Alicia has used gossipcop to deny splits, which is, um, weird. This time they decided to have an appearance together so people would take photos or post on social media or  they would run into paparazzi that regularly hang out there. Have a nice dinner and deny rumors. Kill two birds with one stone lol. 
By the way, Chiltern is soooo overrated.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah - the "expiry date" is very flexible - lost track of how often it's been extended already. When one theory dries up it gets replaced by another and the date moves forward to accommodate it!
> 
> I'm 100% sure Michael's mother knows how important Alicia is to him. They must have first met back in December 2014 in Byron Bay and obviously many times since then.
> 
> There are so many irrefutable indicators to this being a serious relationship that it seems ridiculous to deny it.



That 2014 one has no objective proof to show ( pictures) but there are plenty others like premiere, party and award ceremony anyway. 
I think they just decided to have a decent dinner plus nice wine in a restaurant on a Friday night, where got so many conspiracies and hidden intentions. To deny  Star's dumb article? Totally no need unless it is a very serious accusation that harm one's integrity. Anyone with sound mind won't take seriously of what in the Star


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> That 2014 one has no objective proof to show ( pictures) but there are plenty others like premiere, party and award ceremony anyway.
> I think they just decided to have a decent dinner plus nice wine in a restaurant on a Friday night, where got so many conspiracies and hidden intentions. To deny  Star's dumb article? Totally no need unless it is a very serious accusation that harm one's integrity. Anyone with sound mind won't take seriously of what in the Star



Well there are a few pics of Michael and Alicia in Byron Bay late December 2014 and Michael has said his parents were also staying with him then, so proof enough for me!

As for the suggestion that Michael and Alicia decided to go to the Chiltern Firehouse to "deny Star's dumb article".... That's just laughable! Like they would give a toss about such a puerile gossip article IF they were even aware of it! I swear some spend too much time on tumblr where most of this conspiracy and theories twaddle originates....Apparently the whole world is part of this omnipotent PR posse including Michael himself and his family and friends, and Michael is frequently accused of lying when he says things that confirm his relationship or love for Alicia. 

Like you say, absolutely no reason to start more conspiracies and hidden intentions. Michael and Alicia are just a couple enjoying their Friday night by eating out at a restaurant they both seem to rate, like thousands of other couples in London doing exactly the same [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Esizzle

Its actually laughable to think they dont know what is being said about them. It would dumb for both of them. Alicia has denied articles of such nature before so at least she is aware. Michael should definitely give a "toss" about these things because they way they are worded drudge some extremely unsavory accusations about his behavior and temperament. He does not need that kind of press, especially with movies failing at the BO.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Well there are a few pics of Michael and Alicia in Byron Bay late December 2014 and Michael has said his parents were also staying with him then, so proof enough for me!
> 
> As for the suggestion that Michael and Alicia decided to go to the Chiltern Firehouse to "deny Star's dumb article".... That's just laughable! Like they would give a toss about such a puerile gossip article IF they were even aware of it! I swear some spend too much time on tumblr where most of this conspiracy and theories twaddle originates....Apparently the whole world is part of this omnipotent PR posse including Michael himself and his family and friends, and Michael is frequently accused of lying when he says things that confirm his relationship or love for Alicia.
> 
> Like you say, absolutely no reason to start more conspiracies and hidden intentions. Michael and Alicia are just a couple enjoying their Friday night by eating out at a restaurant they both seem to rate, like thousands of other couples in London doing exactly the same [emoji7][emoji7]



Even if they go to McDonald's for  dinner I won't feel like there is hidden agenda e.g. He is cheapskate refusing to spend more money on her or wants the mass to see them etc. It is not that we born yesterday but we do understand that other than in a showbiz they also normal people


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Even if they go to McDonald's for  dinner I won't feel like there is hidden agenda e.g. He is cheapskate refusing to spend more money on her or wants the mass to see them etc. It is not that we born yesterday but we do understand that other than in a showbiz they also normal people



Exactly, and away from work Michael and Alicia  are very normal people secure in their relationship. They won't be fretting over ridiculous made up gossip in cheap American gossip mags - they know there is a massive gossip industry that only a dinny would take seriously! 

Best to spend their Friday night enjoying a romantic evening with good food and good wine like normal intelligent people do [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

Are people actually using that rags article in serious debate. Does anyone outside of gossip world even know what it is? I just straight up asked the 7 people around me and they didn't have a clue.
So everyone that anyone dates is supposed to be put on the Christmas card photo? Not just the current partner? That would make life interesting. Wouldn't matter if they had dated for 5 years, point is it's over now. Sure I've said this before but...if past girlfriends were the one they would not be past girlfriends but a current girlfriend. Like Alicia is.
Still baffles me that people would follow a lying, deceitful actor who according to some is making one failing film after another.


----------



## Hackensack

For those who read French, this is a nice interview from a few weeks ago (just published yesterday), just after Venice:
http://madame.lefigaro.fr/celebrites/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-m-a-reveille-200916-116696
He says, among other things, that "Alicia awakened me" (as in the header) in her passion in the film, and he notes that, as a non-native English speaker, she had to work twice as hard to get her oscar, of which he seems proud.  (Though he doesn't go beyond that into their relationship.)
He says that he likes to push himself to the limit, though he now finds himself thinking about mortality; that his break from acting reflects both his need to learn how to say no, as well as to go "under the radar" for awhile.  
Sorry, I don't know how to copy it all into google translate, or I would!  Some of the same things he has said before, but overall a nice, reflective tone to it.


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> For those who read French, this is a nice interview from a few weeks ago (just published yesterday), just after Venice:
> http://madame.lefigaro.fr/celebrites/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-m-a-reveille-200916-116696
> He says, among other things, that "Alicia awakened me" (as in the header) in her passion in the film, and he notes that, as a non-native English speaker, she had to work twice as hard to get her oscar, of which he seems proud.  (Though he doesn't go beyond that into their relationship.)
> He says that he likes to push himself to the limit, though he now finds himself thinking about mortality; that his break from acting reflects both his need to learn how to say no, as well as to go "under the radar" for awhile.
> Sorry, I don't know how to copy it all into google translate, or I would!  Some of the same things he has said before, but overall a nice, reflective tone to it.



I use google translate to read this article. He said he leads a normal life and doesn't want to be carried away by showbiz life (luxurious car, hotels etc) and eventually loses touch with reality. This is what a down to earth guy does. That is the attitude that we admire on top of his professionalism


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


>



Your tweet time is plus one hour London time - just leading up to lunchtime here [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

I hope Michael chooses to ignore the rubbish printed about their relationship. What sort of person would live their life guided by such inconsequential people ? Lol. Can you imagine the sort of fool that would organise his dining plans around a mag that is best used at the bottom of a litter tray. I do wonder if there is more than one Michael Fassbender out there. I find it very hard to recognise the one some people talk about.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Your tweet time is plus one hour London time - just leading up to lunchtime here [emoji3]


Lots of good food at Ridley rd. Loads of fish...I have friends that go there just for the oysters...seriously ...for a West Indian food stall in Queens Crescent (right where Monkey Chews used to be). Gotta love London lol


----------



## Just Askin

Isn't the Chiltern Firehouse American?


----------



## Just Askin

Pearly, TRANZ-MISSION is at Finsbury Park tomorrow.  you never know. Got potentials.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Its actually laughable to think they dont know what is being said about them. It would dumb for both of them. Alicia has denied articles of such nature before so at least she is aware. Michael should definitely give a "toss" about these things because they way they are worded drudge some extremely unsavory accusations about his behavior and temperament. He does not need that kind of press, especially with movies failing at the BO.


Failing is being kind.


----------



## FassbenderLover

-Sigh- so another sighting of Michael by another individual that works for the media





Christian Ward
*@christianward *
*  Head of Media & Marketing at Stylus, writing about culture, media, advertising. Previously: BBC, Last.fm, NME, Putney Gap. Also, screenwriter*

*Seriously tho, Michael lives in a place where he's well known and has been seen quiet often, now all of a sudden only people who works in media and PR are spotting him. What happened to the fans that used to see him? Are they on holiday?*

Btw, I find it all insulting, funny and pitiful that Michael was a career-going-nowhere, never been in love, never been in a long term relationship dude before he met the Dementor of Souls and he's never been a "professional" actor. The man has been a professional actor since 2001. Trying to erase his past as a well established actor and a well known Rake-about-town in order to make it seem as if the Dementor is the one is getting old.
Regarding that article from Star regarding them breaking up. Where there's smoke, there's fire. It really doesn't matter if a magazine is reputable or not, they're not gonna just randomly pick a celebrity/celebrity couple out of a hat and say "lets write some juicy story about them". These stories with "sources" are for a reason and frankly, I do not trust this chic. Stories have been run before about him partying too much and drinking, there's been a blind about her friends telling her to leave him, and how this saying he's jealous of her career, which is such a joke. When they break up, I have no doubt she's gonna make him look like the bad guy. I don't care how many foreign interviews he does where it seem as if he's "gushing" over her. Again, a joke. After all, how many articles were there about Brad and Angelina divorcing before they shock the world and did announce their split? If I were Michael, I'd get out now. But of course some wont say so o see it that way


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> -Sigh- so another sighting of Michael by another individual that works for the media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Ward
> *@christianward *
> *  Head of Media & Marketing at Stylus, writing about culture, media, advertising. Previously: BBC, Last.fm, NME, Putney Gap. Also, screenwriter*
> 
> *Seriously tho, Michael lives in a place where he's well known and has been seen quiet often, now all of a sudden only people who works in media and PR are spotting him. What happened to the fans that used to see him? Are they on holiday?*
> 
> Btw, I find it all insulting, funny and pitiful that Michael was a career-going-nowhere, never been in love, never been in a long term relationship dude before he met the Dementor of Souls and he's never been a "professional" actor. The man has been a professional actor since 2001. Trying to erase his past as a well established actor and a well known Rake-about-town in order to make it seem as if the Dementor is the one is getting old.
> Regarding that article from Star regarding them breaking up. Where there's smoke, there's fire. It really doesn't matter if a magazine is reputable or not, they're not gonna just randomly pick a celebrity/celebrity couple out of a hat and say "lets write some juicy story about them". These stories with "sources" are for a reason and frankly, I do not trust this chic. Stories have been run before about him partying too much and drinking, there's been a blind about her friends telling her to leave him, and how this saying he's jealous of her career, which is such a joke. When they break up, I have no doubt she's gonna make him look like the bad guy. I don't care how many foreign interviews he does where it seem as if he's "gushing" over her. Again, a joke. After all, how many articles were there about Brad and Angelina divorcing before they shock the world and did announce their split? If I were Michael, I'd get out now. But of course some wont say so o see it that way


Well now...LOL!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Am I reading tumblr or Purse Forum ATM...?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I hope Michael chooses to ignore the rubbish printed about their relationship. What sort of person would live their life guided by such inconsequential people ? Lol. Can you imagine the sort of fool that would organise his dining plans around a mag that is best used at the bottom of a litter tray. I do wonder if there is more than one Michael Fassbender out there. I find it very hard to recognise the one some people talk about.



Unless there is accusation that seriously impacts one's integrity, they (actors) wouldn't be bother. After all, those work as editors/ reporters for tabloids are simply making a living out of it. This business is part and parcel of entertainment industry. 

Thinking about how many times Jennifer Aniston has been 'made pregnant ' by tabloids all these years.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Am I reading tumblr or Purse Forum ATM...?


Purseforum, the tumblr updates have yet to arrive.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Unless there is accusation that seriously impacts one's integrity, they (actors) wouldn't be bother. After all, those work as editors/ reporters for tabloids are simply making a living out of it. This business is part and parcel of entertainment industry.
> 
> Thinking about how many times Jennifer Aniston has been 'made pregnant ' by tabloids all these years.



No point highlighting what trash these gossip rags are to some people. I think they've been brainwashed to believe that "celebrities" live a certain way and above all else care passionately about what such gossip hubs write about them and think of them. Maybe that's true in the USA? I'm not in a position to say as their culture is a foreign one to me. And the naivety thinking there's no smoke without fire and they don't randomly pick on "celebrities" to trash. There was an analysis on the reliability of these magazines a few years ago. Not surprisingly they were all woefully off the mark and Star was one of the very worst rated of all. The sources are their own feature writers, possibly informed by internet chatter which we know is peppered with fanfic. NO friend of Michael or Alicia would ever communicate with gossip media. And those who like to believe Alicia is behind it are even more delusional. I'm surprised the conspiracy theorists didn't learn a lesson from a similar rubbish article in US Weekly a year ago; they were all celebrating the "split" only to find out they'd been had days later and were left with egg on their faces.

Fortunately Michael and Alicia don't live in that kind of environment and choose not to market themselves as "celebrities" living a "celebrity lifestyle". I know some people can't accept it but Michael does live a very ordinary life away from work, no different to the majority of Londoners. The trashy gossip mags/sites have no bearing on the decisions he makes or how he chooses to live which is entirely as it should be.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> No point highlighting what trash these gossip rags are to some people. I think they've been brainwashed to believe that "celebrities" live a certain way and above all else care passionately about what such gossip hubs write about them and think of them. Maybe that's true in the USA? I'm not in a position to say as their culture is a foreign one to me.
> 
> Fortunately Michael and Alicia don't live in that kind of environment and choose not to market themselves as "celebrities" living a "celebrity lifestyle". I know some people can't accept it but Michael does live a very ordinary life away from work, no different to the majority of Londoners. The trashy gossip mags/sites have no bearing on the decisions he makes or how he chooses to live which is entirely as it should be.



He lives his normal life as he emphasizes many times.
But fans do reserve the right to keep some fantasy, perhaps.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> No point highlighting what trash these gossip rags are to some people. I think they've been brainwashed to believe that "celebrities" live a certain way and above all else care passionately about what such gossip hubs write about them and think of them. Maybe that's true in the USA? I'm not in a position to say as their culture is a foreign one to me.
> 
> Fortunately Michael and Alicia don't live in that kind of environment and choose not to market themselves as "celebrities" living a "celebrity lifestyle". I know some people can't accept it but Michael does live a very ordinary life away from work, no different to the majority of Londoners. The trashy gossip mags/sites have no bearing on the decisions he makes or how he chooses to live which is entirely as it should be.


Then why is it that the tumblr blogs and the gossip magazine articles are always highlighted here?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> Then why is it that the tumblr blogs and the gossip magazine articles are always highlighted here?



Only as prime examples of delusional behaviour .


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Only as prime examples of delusional behaviour .



Also to raise the awareness of such delusional behavior + trashy story telling.


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> It really doesn't matter if a magazine is reputable or not, they're not gonna just randomly pick a celebrity/celebrity couple out of a hat and say "lets write some juicy story about them".


Reasonably sure that's exactly what they do...


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Only as prime examples of delusional behaviour .


Who would you be calling delusional?


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Am I reading tumblr or Purse Forum ATM...?


we've got a nice symbiosis going now lol. we steal from them, they steal from us, we whine about them, they whine about us

cross-promotional synergy is a beautiful thing


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> Then why is it that the tumblr blogs and the gossip magazine articles are always highlighted here?


Because it's a _gossip board jfc_


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> we've got a nice symbiosis going now lol. we steal from them, they steal from us, we whine about them, they whine about us
> 
> cross-promotional synergy is a beautiful thing



Lol - can't say I'm interested in stealing any of the tumblr fanfic....[emoji6]


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> we've got a nice symbiosis going now lol. we steal from them, they steal from us, we whine about them, they whine about us
> 
> cross-promotional synergy is a beautiful thing


I guess that's better than false accusations.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Also to raise the awareness of such delusional behavior + trashy story telling.



Even though they don't deserve any sympathy I do sometimes pity them, trapped in a delusional world that must constantly disappoint them.


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> Because it's a _gossip board jfc_


I did not call it prime examples of delusional behavior, comments should be directed appropriately.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> I did not call it prime examples of delusional behavior, comments should be directed appropriately.


It was.


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> It was.


It was not. Gossip board or not, some decorum should be allowed in the exchange. As well as proper direction towards the comment about the prime example of delusion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Reasonably sure that's exactly what they do...



Found a link to the article analysing tabloid gossip:

http://gawker.com/5638480/which-tabloids-lie-the-most

It's from 2010 but I doubt much has changed in gossip land, if anything they are probably even worse now. Star had a 9% cover story accuracy and a 12% overall accuracy rating - bottom of the heap. To be fair the others didn't score much higher....With reputations like this I can't imagine why anybody would consider them worth reading let alone believing...LOL


----------



## Hackensack

The late great gawker.com did a study of reliability.
http://gawker.com/5638480/which-tabloids-lie-the-most
This study is six years old, but I doubt if Star has suddenly become more reliable.  
Let's face it: nobody knows about these recent sightings of Michael and Alicia except us!  (And a few tumblr sites that are busily seizing upon them as "proof" that MF and AV are fake. ) As a PR couple, those two are a disaster.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Wow.

You asked: _Then why is it that the tumblr blogs and the gossip magazine articles are always highlighted here?_
I responded: _Because it's a gossip board jfc.
_
Tumblr blogs and gossip magazines are good sources of gossip. For a gossip board. Which this is. That's why they are highlighted here.

Don't drag me into this discussion about delusions. My comment was directed exactly as intended.


----------



## Hackensack

Sorry--I didn't see the post before I posted the same thing!


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> Wow.
> 
> You asked: _Then why is it that the tumblr blogs and the gossip magazine articles are always highlighted here?_
> I responded: _Because it's a gossip board jfc.
> _
> Tumblr blogs and gossip magazines are good sources of gossip. For a gossip board. Which this is. That's why they are highlighted here.
> 
> Don't drag me into this discussion about delusions. My comment was directed exactly as intended.


I have never dragged you anywhere. There does seem to be a pattern of false accusations towards me starting with the falsehood that I said the WOWS is a legend.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Sorry--I didn't see the post before I posted the same thing!



Loool - great minds etc! [emoji6]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> The late great gawker.com did a study of reliability.
> http://gawker.com/5638480/which-tabloids-lie-the-most
> This study is six years old, but I doubt if Star has suddenly become more reliable.
> Let's face it: nobody knows about these recent sightings of Michael and Alicia except us!  (And a few tumblr sites that are busily seizing upon them as "proof" that MF and AV are fake. ) As a PR couple, those two are a disaster.


man let's pour one out for gawker, guys. i miss them so much


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Even though they don't deserve any sympathy I do sometimes pity them, trapped in a delusional world that must constantly disappoint them.



I just laugh at such behavior [emoji1]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I just laugh at such behavior [emoji1]



Me too most of the time....if I'm honest...[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Found a link to the article analysing tabloid gossip:
> 
> http://gawker.com/5638480/which-tabloids-lie-the-most
> 
> It's from 2010 but I doubt much has changed in gossip land, if anything they are probably even worse now. Star had a 9% cover story accuracy and a 12% overall accuracy rating - bottom of the heap. To be fair the others didn't score much higher....With reputations like this I can't imagine why anybody would consider them worth reading let alone believing...LOL



Too bad there is no National Enquirer in the mix. Otherwise Star should  have avoided being the last place in term of accuracy. It is fate.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Reasonably sure that's exactly what they do...


It is completely what they do. Do people in some countries actually believe this rubbish is some form of serious journalism. Unbelievable!


----------



## FassbenderLover

So if US mag, Star, DM and other articles print a story that they broke up its false, but if they turn around and print they were seen dancing and mingling at a party its all true? Hmm ok


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Wow.
> 
> You asked: _Then why is it that the tumblr blogs and the gossip magazine articles are always highlighted here?_
> I responded: _Because it's a gossip board jfc.
> _
> Tumblr blogs and gossip magazines are good sources of gossip. For a gossip board. Which this is. That's why they are highlighted here.
> 
> Don't drag me into this discussion about delusions. My comment was directed exactly as intended.


But you are not criticising She who should not be named. Therefore you must be attacking someone or crazy or related or working for them or all of these things. That's how it works I'm afraid.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> So if US mag, Star, DM and other articles print a story that they broke up its false, but if they turn around and print they were seen dancing and mingling at a party its all true? Hmm ok


what mag printed their Cannes appearence which was taken as bible truth but turned out to be not true at all?


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I have never dragged you anywhere. There does seem to be a pattern of false accusations towards me starting with the falsehood that I said the WOWS is a legend.


Wow. Who accused you of anything?  Just read back a whole 24 hrs and I can't see it. Why are you always accusing people of making assumptions about who you are or saying someone is trying to define you? Most of us are only interested, for the purposes of this thread, in Michael Fassbender and those that concern him. Why are you turning on AMJ? She's only been here a little while. Give her a break.


----------



## Esizzle

LOL this thread is always a mess, so entertaining. Anyways, what is Michael up to these days in London? Some article somewhere said that he is doing reshoots for AC. Isnt that cutting it close?Looking forward to promotions starting for AC.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> what mag printed their Cannes appearence which was taken as bible truth but turned out to be not true at all?


 U mean the journalist who said he was there and when asked about it he said he didn't see him (Michael)? But journalists would never lie, they are credible sources. They would never be deceiving. Right?
But anyways, its her bday next week so do expect a bday dinner, lots of pics of her smiling from ear to ear and him smiling without showing any teeth. U know that smile, the fake one


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> LOL this thread is always a mess, so entertaining. Anyways, what is Michael up to these days in London? Some article somewhere said that he is doing reshoots for AC. Isnt that cutting it close?Looking forward to promotions starting for AC.


 He better pimp that butt of his and promote like crazy if he wants this movie to do well. I'm looking forward to it. Reshoots can be good


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> Wow.
> 
> You asked: _Then why is it that the tumblr blogs and the gossip magazine articles are always highlighted here?_
> I responded: _Because it's a gossip board jfc.
> _
> Tumblr blogs and gossip magazines are good sources of gossip. For a gossip board. Which this is. That's why they are highlighted here.
> 
> Don't drag me into this discussion about delusions. My comment was directed exactly as intended.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I have no idea what's written about Michael and Alicia in low grade gossip magazines because I don't read them. If they weren't quoted here I'd be none the wiser.
The only reports I've read of them dancing together were from people who claim to be eyewitnesses; one was at a private wedding, the other was Helena Lee, features editor of Harper's Bazaar UK here:




Of course it could all be lies but I doubt it as Ms Lee has a reputation to uphold.


----------



## Just Askin

Pimp his butt out? Since when was he a prostitute?  Blimey, some peoples minds are .....


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> ...the Wolf of Wall Street is really not the legend you seem to think it is...


----------



## Esizzle

"pimp his butt" is a figure of speech and not to be taken literally. Some were on about reading comprehension abilities a few days back...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Pimp his butt out? Since when was he a prostitute?  Blimey, some peoples minds are .....



Aah, great that Michael has all these instructions from people he doesn't know and who I'm pretty sure don't work in his industry. What does he know? He's only been acting at the top level for around 6 or 7 years, producing and promoting films, working with cinematic legends as directors, surrounded by well seasoned industry personnel. Lolll


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> "pimp his butt" is a figure of speech and not to be taken literally. Some were on about reading comprehension abilities a few days back...


Actually I take great offense at the phrase. The words are what they are. I can read them fine thank you. There is only one meaning for pimp his butt. Maybe just cultural differences. But  in my culture that is a disgusting phrase.


----------



## Just Askin

Watching Prometheus on Film4 and just realised Sean Harris and Michael have worked on 4 films together. Cool.


----------



## mchris55

mchris55 said:


> Where did I say it was a legend?


LOL!!


----------



## Just Askin

Then the ads come on to say Macbeth is on telly on Weds Oct 5th....yeesss.


----------



## Esizzle

The words would be offensive in any culture if read in their literal sense. Thats why the use of term "figure of speech"- so not to be taken in literal sense. LOL


----------



## Just Askin

Really? But this is the same person who took offense at being called mate. So I think I should take what she says literal. Are you her PR ?


----------



## Esizzle

I give up. You can read the words and take offense to them and stay offended, I guess? Have a great Saturday evening.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I give up. You can read the words and take offense to them and stay offended, I guess? Have a great Saturday evening.


I will take offense at the suggestion Michael pimps his arse out to help his films success.
You have a good evening too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Watching Prometheus on Film4 and just realised Sean Harris and Michael have worked on 4 films together. Cool.



Ha, Sean's a Bethnal Green lad[emoji3]

He must be have worked on more projects with Michael than anyone else?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Ha, Sean's a Bethnal Green lad[emoji3]
> 
> He must be have worked on more projects with Michael than anyone else?


I really rated him when I saw him in Outlaw (2007).


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Really? But this is the same person who took offense at being called mate. So I think I should take what she says literal. Are you her PR ?


I am the person who took offense to being called mate. Again, direct comments appropriately.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I am the person who took offense to being called mate. Again, direct comments appropriately.


Lol I did. Think it would help if you carefully read the posts again to understand it was directed at you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

For those who need pics.... Michael and Alicia on Broadway Market in Hackney this afternoon [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://instagram.com/p/BKwYUsHDjZE/


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> For those who need pics.... Michael and Alicia on Broadway Market in Hackney this afternoon [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475177
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BKwYUsHDjZE/


Ahhh. Bless them. Normal Saturday afternoon.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> For those who need pics.... Michael and Alicia on Broadway Market in Hackney this afternoon [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475177
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BKwYUsHDjZE/


1) HOW CUTE THESE TWO
2) I LOVE HER OUTFIT
3) I LOVE HIM 
4) they're drinking San Pellegrino sparkling water  
 thank you!


----------



## Just Askin

That oh so famous celeb spot. Hackney lol.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LMBO OMG Theyre like, lets stand here in this popular spot and wait for out pics to be taken. Wth is up with her feet? Those are the ugliest slippers I've ever seen, and she's supposed to be an LV rep? She's a joke. I swear, these 2 crack me up


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Ahhh. Bless them. Normal Saturday afternoon.



Michael taking his girl to his neighbourhood [emoji173]️


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> I will take offense at the suggestion Michael pimps his arse out to help his films success.
> You have a good evening too.


When did I say this? Oh that's right, I didn't.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> That oh so famous celeb spot. Hackney lol.



Yeah, it's such a celebrity haunt right? LMAO


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, it's such a celebrity haunt right? LMAO


Wow it seems some people actually believe it is. Seriously? Does this person know Hackney.......


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> When did I say this? Oh that's right, I didn't.


My bad. Must have got you mixed up with someone that says exactly the same things as you do.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Wow it seems some people actually believe it is. Seriously? Does this person know Hackney.......



Errr, clearly not! 

That's one reason why Michael likes it so much, keeping it real [emoji2]


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Lol I did. Think it would help if you carefully read the posts again to understand it was directed at you.


I don't understand why I have to say repeatedly that I am not involved when I am not.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> My bad. Must have got you mixed up with someone that says exactly the same things as you do.


Direct comments appropriately.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Errr, clearly not!
> 
> That's one reason why Michael likes it so much, keeping it real [emoji2]


Bit of a mean comment about her feet. I'd bet Michael loves her feet. In fact I'd bet Michael loves every bit of her...frequently


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Direct comments appropriately.


What are you my teacher? This is a gossip thread, you do know that right? I might get really frivalous later and not use correct names, spelling or punctuation. Do enjoy this evenings posts.


----------



## carmencrem

Broadway Market random pic


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I don't understand why I have to say repeatedly that I am not involved when I am not.


Sorry you got dragged into the quite useless conversation about nothing really. Quite awkward


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> What are you my teacher? This is a gossip thread, you do know that right? I might get really frivalous later and not use correct names, spelling or punctuation. Do enjoy this evenings posts.


It is not a false accusations towards members thread. Don't put my name where it doesn't belong, especially after I have told you repeatedly not to.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Sorry you got dragged into the quite useless conversation about nothing really. Quite awkward


Unbelievable.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Bit of a mean comment about her feet. I'd bet Michael loves her feet. In fact I'd bet Michael loves every bit of her...frequently



I bet he loves every bit of Alicia too, and frequently....He can't get enough of her [emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

Nice to have some posts about Michael Fassbender and his partner on the Michael Fassbender thread.  Maybe we should do a thread for people who want us to talk about them instead of Michael or Michael and his partner.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ok guys, I say we should all go to Broadway Market and stand around doing nothing so people can take random" pics of us. Sounds fun right?


----------



## Just Askin

Theys got potentials, Pearly. 2 years and going strong my luver.


----------



## Just Askin

Ok so for those that don't know. Broadway Market is a local market that is buzzing with food and drink and music and normal people. They have street entertainers sometimes. In order to watch/listen you usually stand still for a bit and well watch or listen. If you are a known and very much liked (in the UK) person someone is probably gonna take a pic. I don't think certain members on here need worry about Londoners wanting to pap them. You'll be fine...trust


----------



## Hackensack

Look at the blonde guy with sunglasses and green shirt in the background!  He seems to recognize them.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Look at the blonde guy with sunglasses and green shirt in the background!  He seems to recognize them.


Lots of people would recognise them. But they won't hassle them. Odd sneeky pic. Every body has to live somewhere.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> It is not a false accusations towards members thread. Don't put my name where it doesn't belong, especially after I have told you repeatedly not to.


Please just leave me alone. I really don't want to be your friend. And just so you know...you don't get to tell me to do anything.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, yet he's not taking pictures of them. Does he really recognize them or is he watching someone taking random pics of people?


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> 1) HOW CUTE THESE TWO
> 2) I LOVE HER OUTFIT
> 3) I LOVE HIM
> 4) they're drinking San Pellegrino sparkling water
> thank you!



So they bought some foods. I bet Sunday they will stay at home and cook. Ya , homemade meals are more heathy and more importantly they can play house ! [emoji1][emoji16]so won't be disappointed if no sighting in Sunday !


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I bet he loves every bit of Alicia too, and frequently....He can't get enough of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


They're just so cute  she's such a


Selayang430 said:


> So they bought some foods. I bet Sunday they will stay at home and cook. Ya , homemade meals are more heathy and more importantly they can play house ! [emoji1][emoji16]so won't be disappointed if no sighting in Sunday !


yeah ITA. 
Well they probably stopped there to see some musicians or something on the street  
Love seeing them in normal/everyday life, it's cute.
Aaaand look at his legs, and his mega cute and casual outfit!  
Love those two


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Theys got potentials, Pearly. 2 years and going strong my luver.



Oh yes mate, Michael and Alicia have great potentials [emoji3] Two years down the line and still so loved up and smitten .... I think they are planning on being VERY long term [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> They're just so cute  she's such a
> 
> yeah ITA.
> Well they probably stopped there to see some musicians or something on the street
> Love seeing them in normal/everyday life, it's cute.
> Aaaand look at his legs, and his mega cute and casual outfit!
> Love those two



Yes Carmen, lots of street entertainers and musicians busk away on a Broadway Market on sunny Saturdays [emoji295]️ - most people stop to watch and listen. Even though it's a busy Market it's a chilled relaxed place for browsing and soaking up the atmosphere. Loads of food stalls - bet they bought some food for their dinner [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Hello


Some people are sure that she was sad,angry and uncomfortable. 



pearlyqueen said:


> It's difficult to keep track of all the "accusations" against Alicia over the past 18 months, but I'm sure there was one defiantly asserting the story of the Nicaragua trip was "leaked" by Alicia and her PR Posse without any proof she herself was actually there. No pics = no proof, right? Now there is a pic these same people are choosing to  ignore its existence, kind of makes them look a bit foolish, lol.
> 
> I believe similar "accusations" against Alicia were made because she had the audacity to say she kissed her boyfriend at New Year 2016 on a holiday to Uruguay; maybe a pic from that trip will emerge in 6 months time....


I thought you were talking about interviews. 
And maybe we'll see a pic from their weekends in Munich/Berlin.. She wasn't supposed to be in Norway either..  A fan posted a pic with her three months later.



Selayang430 said:


> Recall one accusation is last year's Paris Fashion Week (September). Michael was pic with a celebrity hunter in Paris and he was accused purposely did do without attending the show with Alicia ( due to he can't 'stand her ')
> The pic of Michael in the party only emerged few months later. This year's Paris FW is around the corner, will history repeat itself ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473802


This PR Posse is so powerful and smart but evidently they prefer to rely on pics with a  celebtrity hunter who was there to take pics with everyone. Who cares.



FassbenderLover said:


> Its not a criminal offence if they go out. But I'm curious as to why the only people who've spotted them recently are those who are journalists and who work for the media. First the Spanish guy, then Charlie, now his PR friend Darcie. Chiltern Firehouse is a restaurant where famous people go, so out of all the patrons there only 1 person saw them? Hmm ok. I guess its a problem to think differently. Her bday is coming up so I expect a pap stroll, oops I mean, a casual, romantic rare outing by the private couple


Sometimes it's a   "young PR in training"  or a Spanish journalist with a few followers. Other times it's a  random guy who says that he was flying to Munich (in response to another tweet..),a  random woman sit at a table,a random girl who sees them in NY when they were _not _promoting anything.. They're all paid people and the result doesn't change in the end.  I want to understand how it works,when they think it's more convenient  to pay random people and when "these media people" (it's very strange to find "media people" in London) are supposed to be more effective.. Above all,I want to know how they approach and select all these people.  In the end the only people who discuss this stuff are always the _same_ few people in the _same_ few places.  
Considering that this romance has been over since January 2015,how do we explain that woman who saw them on the beach in Sydney (she  simply mentioned him in her first post)? Was that woman paid?



Esizzle said:


> Not wanting to get too caught up in the drama on this thread and having certain people mock me but I do legitimately wonder if Michael and Alicia decided to go together to such a high profile place to "deny" the article from yesterday. In the past Alicia has used gossipcop to deny splits, which is, um, weird. This time they decided to have an appearance together so people would take photos or post on social media or  they would run into paparazzi that regularly hang out there. Have a nice dinner and deny rumors. Kill two birds with one stone lol.
> By the way, Chiltern is soooo overrated.


Gossip Cop debunks stories from Star magazine every week (the last one about Hanks' divorce). Sometimes they're contacted  by PR people,other times they contact them or pretend to contact them. But it usually happens when a story gains some traction in the media/is somewhat damaging.  Nobody paid attention to the other blurb published by OK magazine (I've read it because it was posted by a certain tumblr) and nobody is really paying attention to Star magazine. There's nothing to deny. And if they wanted to be seen together they could have called the paps and planted some stories about the fact they're "going strong" . Those pics wouldn't even be suspicious if they hang out in what are considered "hot spots". Nobody is not going to write articles about tweets and Instagram pics. 



FassbenderLover said:


> -Sigh- so another sighting of Michael by another individual that works for the media
> 
> Seriously tho, Michael lives in a place where he's well known and has been seen quiet often, now all of a sudden only people who works in media and PR are spotting him. *What happened to the fans that used to see him? Are they on holiday?*
> 
> Regarding that article from Star regarding them breaking up. Where there's smoke, there's fire. It really doesn't matter if a magazine is reputable or not, *they're not gonna just randomly pick a celebrity/celebrity couple out of a hat and say "lets write some juicy story about them". These stories with "sources" are for a reason and frankly, I do not trust this chic. Stories have been run before about him partying too much and drinking, there's been a blind about her friends telling her to leave him, and how this saying he's jealous of her career, which is such a joke. *When they break up, I have no doubt she's gonna make him look like the bad guy. I don't care how many foreign interviews he does where it seem as if he's "gushing" over her. Again, a joke. After all, how many articles were there about Brad and Angelina divorcing before they shock the world and did announce their split? If I were Michael, I'd get out now. But of course some wont say so o see it that way


Is PR posse keeping him locked up? I've never seen all these sightings (posted by fans)  you're talking about,above all if he's working. And that girl who saw them yesterday was definitely a fan.
You're basically saying that  Vikander wants to make him look bad but she also really wants to let people know that she's very good at faking relationships.. It makes sense. 
 When these stories are not directly emailed,they usually choose people who are/have been particularly "exposed" for promotion or other reasons.  Fassbender and Vikander have just finished to promote a film where they play a couple. All the various articles have remarked that they're a couple in real life too. That part about "being each other's biggest fan" is literally copied from their EW interview.. just saying.. There's not any "source". And,obviously,comment sections on gossip blogs offer plenty of material to blind gossip sites and magazines/tabloids like Star.
I guess you've also missed all the BIs posted by CDAN since Shame.. But these stories are reliable if they suit a convenient narrative,otherwise it's Vikander who is planting them.



Hackensack said:


> The late great gawker.com did a study of reliability.
> http://gawker.com/5638480/which-tabloids-lie-the-most
> This study is six years old, but I doubt if Star has suddenly become more reliable.
> *Let's face it: nobody knows about these recent sightings of Michael and Alicia except us!  (And a few tumblr sites that are busily seizing upon them as "proof" that MF and AV are fake. ) As a PR couple, those two are a disaster*.


  They've been planning their lives around twitter,fb,instagram sightings for two years and just for _us.  _I'm flattered. They even go on vacation together to offer us a pic taken by a random (paid) person.


----------



## Just Askin

I think some people must never see anyone 'famous' or maybe the celebs where they are live in gated communities and drive everywhere and never use the local shops or go to the local park or venture into the local area. I'm glad I don't live in a world like that. People are people no matter what they do for a living.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> So they bought some foods. I bet Sunday they will stay at home and cook. Ya , homemade meals are more heathy and more importantly they can play house ! [emoji1][emoji16]so won't be disappointed if no sighting in Sunday !



Yes... wouldn't be surprised if they have a long lie in on Sunday morning...[emoji6] And enjoy each other [emoji173]️


----------



## FassbenderLover

Ahh lemme skip over all that and say, since pics have a tendency to surface months in advance, then its possible these BM pics were taken months ago and just posted today. Which means that its also possible they're not together now


----------



## Just Askin

Oh wait, so the girls on Instagram are in on it too. Unbelievable. Get over it. They are a couple. They are together. No amount of wishing will make it not so.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ignore and move on. *


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Oh wait, so the girls on Instagram are in on it too. Unbelievable. Get over it. They are a couple. They are together. No amount of wishing will make it not so.



Well well, there's a surprise....now it's suggested the Broadway Market pics are old.... 
However neither of the girls who posted them appear to know each other, one is a heavily pregnant lady who lives in Highbury - I took a look as some people claim only those who work in PR ever spot them together... Was the Chiltern Firehouse sighting old too and the Dalston one at lunchtime on Saturday?

Unbelievable the lengths some people go to just to kid themselves - Michael and Alicia are a couple, there is NO DOUBT about it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I think some people must never see anyone 'famous' or maybe the celebs where they are live in gated communities and drive everywhere and never use the local shops or go to the local park or venture into the local area. I'm glad I don't live in a world like that. People are people no matter what they do for a living.



I get that impression too; I think that way of "celebrity living" is quite common in the USA. However most actors in London don't live like that and prefer to integrate with the local community, probably one reason why Michael (and Alicia) choose to live here, they get to live a normal life. Michael knows some people will recognise him/them and there may be the odd sneaky pic but he can live with that - hardly the same as being chased by paps and hassled.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Well well, there's a surprise....now it's suggested the Broadway Market pics are old....
> However neither of the girls who posted them appear to know each other, one is a heavily pregnant lady who lives in Highbury - I took a look as some people claim only those who work in PR ever spot them together... Was the Chiltern Firehouse Sighting old too and the Dalston one at lunchtime on Saturday?
> 
> Unbelievable the lengths some people go to just to kid themselves - Michael and Alicia are a couple, there is NO DOUBT about it.


It kills me that in a Michael Fassbender thread we can't just post and enjoy some pics of him. We are supposed to write a detailed report or something as to when were or how the pics came about. If not we get snipped at for hours and are chastised if we answer. Is this a gossip blog or what? Night Pearly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> It kills me that in a Michael Fassbender thread we can't just post and enjoy some pics of him. We are supposed to write a detailed report or something as to when were or how the pics came about. If not we get snipped at for hours and are chastised if we answer. Is this a gossip blog or what? Night Pearly.



Nah, don't bother - even if the pics came from Adele and Josef Fassbender's photo album there would still be some screaming PR or trying to twist the circumstances! They just refuse to face reality...

Goodnight and sweet dreams [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> No, he was right.  Before Angel, MF had really only been hired for bit parts, trash like Hex, or stupid TV movies.  His career was going nowhere.  MF actually said Angel was his first "real" lead.  Ozon is a high profile, respected director & the film premiered at the Berlin Film Festival, though ultimately it didn't help him at all.    That's why MF said that before Hunger, he was considering giving up acting.


 Yes,I remember him saying that he was grateful for that opportunity (and 300 wasn't out either).



Just Askin said:


> Oh so Angel turned his career around ? Cool. Some of the British TV he was in was very credible at the time. I don't think I've read him ever seriously considering giving up. Can you link me to that interview if possible?


This is an old interview,but he has  talked about this in  other interviews too.  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...0/Jane-Eyre-Michael-Fassbender-interview.html



Just Askin said:


> Ok so for those that don't know. Broadway Market is a local market that is buzzing with food and drink and music and normal people. They have street entertainers sometimes. *In order to watch/listen you usually stand still for a bit and well watch or listen. *If you are a known and very much liked (in the UK) person someone is probably gonna take a pic. I don't think certain members on here need worry about Londoners wanting to pap them. You'll be fine...trust


They were just posing for the pics.. and for _two (paid)_ people.

Talking about Angel,the press conference in Rome was hilarious.






I don't think I ever seen these other pics:


----------



## aprilmayjune

N/a


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Some people are sure that she was sad,angry and uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> I thought you were talking about interviews.
> And maybe we'll see a pic from their weekends in Munich/Berlin.. She wasn't supposed to be in Norway either..  A fan posted a pic with her three months later.
> 
> 
> This PR Posse is so powerful and smart but evidently they prefer to rely on pics with a  celebtrity hunter who was there to take pics with everyone. Who cares.
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's a   "young PR in training"  or a Spanish journalist with a few followers. Other times it's a  random guy who says that he was flying to Munich (in response to another tweet..),a  random woman sit at a table,a random girl who sees them in NY when they were _not _promoting anything.. They're all paid people and the result doesn't change in the end.  I want to understand how it works,when they think it's more convenient  to pay random people and when "these media people" (it's very strange to find "media people" in London) are supposed to be more effective.. Above all,I want to know how they approach and select all these people.  In the end the only people who discuss this stuff are always the _same_ few people in the _same_ few places.
> Considering that this romance has been over since January 2015,how do we explain that woman who saw them on the beach in Sydney (she  simply mentioned him in her first post)? Was that woman paid?
> 
> 
> Gossip Cop debunks stories from Star magazine every week (the last one about Hanks' divorce). Sometimes they're contacted  by PR people,other times they contact them or pretend to contact them. But it usually happens when a story gains some traction in the media/is somewhat damaging.  Nobody paid attention to the other blurb published by OK magazine (I've read it because it was posted by a certain tumblr) and nobody is really paying attention to Star magazine. There's nothing to deny. And if they wanted to be seen together they could have called the paps and planted some stories about the fact they're "going strong" . Those pics wouldn't even be suspicious if they hang out in what are considered "hot spots". Nobody is not going to write articles about tweets and Instagram pics.
> 
> 
> Is PR posse keeping him locked up? I've never seen all these sightings (posted by fans)  you're talking about,above all if he's working. And that girl who saw them yesterday was definitely a fan.
> You're basically saying that  Vikander wants to make him look bad but she also really wants to let people know that she's very good at faking relationships.. It makes sense.
> When these stories are not directly emailed,they usually choose people who are/have been particularly "exposed" for promotion or other reasons.  Fassbender and Vikander have just finished to promote a film where they play a couple. All the various articles have remarked that they're a couple in real life too. That part about "being each other's biggest fan" is literally copied from their EW interview.. just saying.. There's not any "source". And,obviously,comment sections on gossip blogs offer plenty of material to blind gossip sites and magazines/tabloids like Star.
> I guess you've also missed all the BIs posted by CDAN since Shame.. But these stories are reliable if they suit a convenient narrative,otherwise it's Vikander who is planting them.
> 
> 
> They've been planning their lives around twitter,fb,instagram sightings for two years and just for _us.  _I'm flattered. They even go on vacation together to offer us a pic taken by a random (paid) person.


I swear I'm at the train station waiting for my train and I LMAO on my own in the middle of a crowd. I don't read some people posts so I'm just guessing stuff reading yours.. predictable bore... 

I'm so glad they're going on holidays just for us and they're spending 24 h a day planning stunts and paying random people, that's really how PR stuff works  lol it's clear some people really don't even know what PR means.... it's embarrassing indeed. 
And oh yes Alicia and Michael were soooo uncomfortable on the red carpet. So very uncomfortable that posed for tons of pics arm in arm and were mega cute. So unhappy. 
I wish I was as unhappy as Alicia is hahaha 

Btw


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Yes,I remember him saying that he was grateful for that opportunity (and 300 wasn't out either).
> 
> 
> This is an old interview,but he has  talked about this in  other interviews too.  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...0/Jane-Eyre-Michael-Fassbender-interview.html
> 
> 
> They were just posing for the pics.. and for _two (paid)_ people.
> 
> Talking about Angel,the press conference in Rome was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever seen these other pics:


Really love these. 
I had already seen them before you posted it but not all of them -1 or 2 were new or maybe forgotten in the depth of my computer  
Thanks


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

23 or 24 September- outside Chiltern Firehouse


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> 23 or 24 September- outside Chiltern Firehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475716
> View attachment 3475717



Aha pics for those who need them to believe! So the student who saw them there wasn't lying..LOL


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> 23 or 24 September- outside Chiltern Firehouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475716
> View attachment 3475717


Oh thank you! What a cute poncho Alicia's wearing  Michael always in blue!! So cool on him, I hope there are more pics, I would love to see him better
Thank you so much for these!


----------



## Selayang430

Time to buy new! The shirt is just too tight and the buttons like can burst anytime ! Gain weight ?


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Time to buy new! The shirt is just too tight and the buttons like can burst anytime ! Gain weight ?
> 
> He's gorgeous.
> Btw they were there on Friday night, that's what we saw on twitter (random people never make mistakes nor write inaccuracies -very rarely-, papers and gossip sites etc ALWAYS)
> He's super ❤️
> View attachment 3475737


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Time to buy new! The shirt is just too tight and the buttons like can burst anytime ! Gain weight ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475737


He's gorgeous. 
Btw they were there on Friday night, that's what we saw on twitter (random people never make mistakes nor write inaccuracies -very rarely-, papers and gossip sites etc ALWAYS) 
He's super ❤️


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Time to buy new! The shirt is just too tight and the buttons like can burst anytime !
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475737


Gained muscle.


----------



## Esizzle

No one denied they were there. Literally no one. What's the obsession with that?
Pap pics after break up article comes out - I was right. Celebs know that there will get papped goes here. There is always paps staked outside Chiltern. Alicia's outfit and hair are tragic. Michael looks really good. Looks like blue is his new favorite color lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Still this rigid belief that Michael and Alicia are concerned with gossip mags/sites. They're not and they don't communicate with them nor schedule their lives to reflect what said rags are writing about them. They do their utmost to avoid being papped, especially together. Alicia in particular seems very uncomfortable being papped.


----------



## Esizzle

I will come up with my own opinions regarding situations rather than take another fan's (who equally doesn't know them and is a stranger to them and their personal lives) opinions as bible truth. Thanks anyways. If I can be not ridiculed for what I chose to write on here, that would be great too, though I know that's a very tall order.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Still this rigid belief that Michael and Alicia are concerned with gossip mags/sites. They're not and they don't communicate with them nor schedule their lives to reflect what said rags are writing about them. They do their utmost to avoid being papped, especially together. Alicia in particular seems very uncomfortable being papped.



While they likely know what gossips talk about them, I can comfortably say Michael & Alicia will dine in that Chiltern Firehouse  on last Friday night with or without the trashy Star article.


----------



## gingerglory

Blue is not his "new" favorite color lol. Anyone follows him long enough would have known that because he almost ALWAYS wears blue. That's his default color. lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> While they likely know what gossips talk about them, I can comfortably say Michael & Alicia will dine in that Chiltern Firehouse  on last Friday night with or without the trashy Star article.



Yes indeed. Some people make way too many assumptions about a variety of things..[emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

Michael Fassbender is hot. Too hot. -- Total Film


----------



## FassbenderLover

I cant help but laugh at the "he left separately" part. So does that mean they arrived separately? The funny thing is, at Broadway market, if he were walking around by himself, people would have seen him and tweeted about it, but no one did. That tells me they went right in the middle of where people were walking, stood there for their pics to be taken. After all no one else were paying attention to them, minus that blonde hair guy waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay in the back cheesing for his pic. As for being at Chiltern, they went to be seen of course, that's where celebs go to get noticed and paps are outside waiting to snap a few pics. Once again, no one else tweeted about him/them being there only a pr in training
At this point, they look like they're completely over it, even she does. Btw couldn't she wash her hair before heading out? Wth is she wearing? Fashionably challenge much? If he cared one bit about her or being with her he would fix himself up a little bit, look good for ur partner. But if she look like fashion roadkill I cant expect him to look any better
Stil LOL @ him leaving separately


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Blue is not his "new" favorite color lol. Anyone follows him long enough would have known that because he almost ALWAYS wears blue. That's his default color. lol.


And he's so gorgeous in blue.


----------



## Selayang430

HD version


----------



## aprilmayjune

Betcha he left separately for guy's night out with Mcavoy [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Betcha he left separately for guy's night out with Mcavoy [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Not went to meet his so called secret lover ?! Hehehehe. Joke aside, I think he wanted to give some illusion to some they're  not on same bed later on.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LOL- can't believe some of the things I read here. Suppose I should be used to spite against Alicia of course, and the weird theories presented. "Left separately" means they walked out of the premises separately no doubt - to avoid getting the pics that paps like to get of them together. The DM just makes assumptions based on the pics it bought from a photo agency; it doesn't know and constructs a narrative from the pics available. Michael and Alicia certainly arrived at the Chiltern Firehouse together - there is even a video of them arriving in the same taxi. So every reason to suppose they left together too. 

And really, the conclusions being reached about the pics on Broadway Market are too silly. Those of us who are familiar with Broadway Market know exactly how many things there are there for Michael and Alicia to stop for a few minutes to watch. It's not a shopping thoroughfare, it's a vibrant market with street entertainers. A quick check on Instagram of Broadway Market tags will show many videos of this. 

"So over it" - nothing could be further from the truth ....LOL


----------



## Hackensack

aprilmayjune said:


> Betcha he left separately for guy's night out with Mcavoy [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


I think he ditched Alicia to spend time with his secret real girlfriend.  Her name is Anon and she'll soon be posting all about it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I heard Zoe was at Chiltern's. That would explain why he left separately 
He just cant get enough of Zoe.......


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> I think he ditched Alicia to spend time with his secret real girlfriend.  Her name is Anon and she'll soon be posting all about it.



Why are you telling the truth ? ! You know some people can't handle the truth. I don't care , he was with James for guys night out. [emoji13][emoji12] of course they didn't stay late as the next morning he has to go to broadway market


----------



## JaneWT

Hugely looking forward to 'Trespass Against Us' now.  The trailer was fantastic and certainly did the job (not that I wouldn't be on board for a Fassbender film, of course!).  It's annoying that ignorant critics are so widely-read:  "It's never explained why they are travelling around and living in caravans"?!!  How on earth did that bloke get a job on 'Variety'?!    And, as someone else posted in an earlier post here, I'm also finding it amusing to read so many people assuming that this is Michael's true accent!


----------



## JaneWT

Now that Steve Jobs is being broadcast on the television in both the UK and the US, the amount of tweets coming through stating that they're surprised how good the film is, is satisfying but frustrating.  If they'd acted a little less like sheep, they would have seen this brilliant film in the cinema where it deserved to be seen, rather than dismissing it.


----------



## JaneWT

Did anyone else find the Total Film "Assassin's Creed" article a rather tedious read?  I struggled to maintain an iota of interest past the third paragraph, even though_ I was reading about a Michael Fassbender film.  _I don't know if that is caused by the author having written in a particularly mundane and confusing style, or if the film really does have too many different elements jostling for air.  Despite this, I remain confident that Kurzel and the production team know what they are doing and we're going to get a brilliant film.  I'm not so sure about the marketing, but I have hope!


----------



## Esizzle

JaneWT said:


> Did anyone else find the Total Film "Assassin's Creed" article a rather tedious read?  I struggled to maintain an iota of interest past the third paragraph, even though_ I was reading about a Michael Fassbender film.  _I don't know if that is caused by the author having written in a particularly mundane and confusing style, or if the film really does have too many different elements jostling for air.  Despite this, I remain confident that Kurzel and the production team know what they are doing and we're going to get a brilliant film.  I'm not so sure about the marketing, but I have hope!


Very tedious read indeed. I am confident too that Michael made a good movie and of course I will watch it. Read somewhere that the script is written by some not very good scriptwriters. So hoping the story itself is as engrossing as the visuals of the movie. I hope Michael promotes the movie enough to get tons of buts in the movie theater. Its going to be a rather strong competition come christmas time.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> I heard Zoe was at Chiltern's. That would explain why he left separately
> He just cant get enough of Zoe.......


Lol why do I get the impression that Michael cant really handle Zoe. She has such a hip aura around her and she is super cool and a freebird. Something she gets from her super cool parents, no doubt! I think Michael is better suited to some like Alicia who is more, um, simple, if you get my drift haha


----------



## pearlyqueen

Loool Zoe is VERY old history, don't think they were very serious either, just get that vibe. She's had so many boyfriends since him I very much doubt she's interested either. 

Alicia does look much more suited to Michael; she's a very successful actress with a passion for her craft that matches his, they are both modest people who prefer to keep away from celebrity lifestyles and keep their lives simple. Lots of shared interests and friends too. Alicia may look young but she comes across as old beyond her years in terms of life experience. She's had to work very hard to achieve her success without any help from family connections, much like Michael. They complement each other very well [emoji7]


----------



## gingerglory

JaneWT said:


> Now that Steve Jobs is being broadcast on the television in both the UK and the US, the amount of tweets coming through stating that they're surprised how good the film is, is satisfying but frustrating.  If they'd acted a little less like sheep, they would have seen this brilliant film in the cinema where it deserved to be seen, rather than dismissing it.



I remember Michael said something like "the movie will stand the test of the time". I think he is totally right.



JaneWT said:


> Did anyone else find the Total Film "Assassin's Creed" article a rather tedious read?  I struggled to maintain an iota of interest past the third paragraph, even though_ I was reading about a Michael Fassbender film.  _I don't know if that is caused by the author having written in a particularly mundane and confusing style, or if the film really does have too many different elements jostling for air.  Despite this, I remain confident that Kurzel and the production team know what they are doing and we're going to get a brilliant film.  I'm not so sure about the marketing, but I have hope!



There is very few things we didn't know from that article. The only thing I didn't know was Michael confirmed that he plays two androids in Covenant. That was new to me. Before it, I just knew he might play double roles. Kurzel will do a live QA session on facebook on Monday. Hopefully we will get some interesting info.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Lol why do I get the impression that Michael cant really handle Zoe. She has such a hip aura around her and she is super cool and a freebird. Something she gets from her super cool parents, no doubt! I think Michael is better suited to some like Alicia who is more, um, simple, if you get my drift haha


I think it's sweet when the cool kids hang out with the nerds


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL- can't believe some of the things I read here. Suppose I should be used to spite against Alicia of course, and the weird theories presented. "Left separately" means they walked out of the premises separately no doubt - to avoid getting the pics that paps like to get of them together. The DM just makes assumptions based on the pics it bought from a photo agency; it doesn't know and constructs a narrative from the pics available. Michael and Alicia certainly arrived at the Chiltern Firehouse together - there is even a video of them arriving in the same taxi. So every reason to suppose they left together too.
> 
> And really, the conclusions being reached about the pics on Broadway Market are too silly. Those of us who are familiar with Broadway Market know exactly how many things there are there for Michael and Alicia to stop for a few minutes to watch. It's not a shopping thoroughfare, it's a vibrant market with street entertainers. A quick check on Instagram of Broadway Market tags will show many videos of this.
> 
> "So over it" - nothing could be further from the truth ....LOL


Haha I feel some people are gonna receive a nice surprise soon........  btw.... the DM's article described Alicia's outfit "as she was heading to the restaurant" and in another part of the article they said she was "leaving"... I mean.. decide pls.. they don't even know what they post. Most of all because I thought they were at Chiltern F on Friday and not on Saturday.. or did they go there twice in a weekend? I don't know.. I think it was Friday, but this online paper's "reporter" really don't know what serious work is.. I mean.. when you write articles based on celebs outfits... it's pathetic. I just read two articles from the DM few minutes ago: one was about Jolie who was secretly dating Depp (lol? Really? Wtf.. don't think so) and another about a blonde girl who was called Hiddlestons new fling just because she was talking to him. She got pretty pissed and write her own piece against the DM.. just sayin'... they have pics and few facts (like a dinner, a party..)and they create narratives... I mean, I'm grateful for the pics, but not for the rest, which is so approximative and pathetic.. but that's okay, at least they give us pics sometimes..  
I saw the video of them arriving! I think they were alerted or noticed there were paps outside later, bc they both looked pissed. Both both gorgeous!! Such a classy couple, fassy in blue is perfection, not even human.  

I'm glad they've enjoyed / are enjoying some time off together!


----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> I think he ditched Alicia to spend time with his secret real girlfriend.  Her name is Anon and she'll soon be posting all about it.


I know, or maybe it's her cat.  aww busy life our man


----------



## Esizzle

^^^ LOL! The first pic, god Michael is too much. Trying to get his Kravitz cool on! Michael also hangs out with Zoe's stepdad, another handsome hunk haha.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL- can't believe some of the things I read here. Suppose I should be used to spite against Alicia of course, and the weird theories presented. "Left separately" means they walked out of the premises separately no doubt - to avoid getting the pics that paps like to get of them together. The DM just makes assumptions based on the pics it bought from a photo agency; it doesn't know and constructs a narrative from the pics available. Michael and Alicia certainly arrived at the Chiltern Firehouse together - there is even a video of them arriving in the same taxi. So every reason to suppose they left together too.
> 
> And really, the conclusions being reached about the pics on Broadway Market are too silly. Those of us who are familiar with Broadway Market know exactly how many things there are there for Michael and Alicia to stop for a few minutes to watch. It's not a shopping thoroughfare, it's a vibrant market with street entertainers. A quick check on Instagram of Broadway Market tags will show many videos of this.
> 
> "So over it" - nothing could be further from the truth ....LOL


Why didn't they walk in the bit with no people? You know the bit Pearly. Oh wait...there is no such place in Broadway Market. Maybe someone can fill us in on how that works. So knowledgeable. Expensive restaurant..West London Street...little local cafe in Hackney...Soho by his work...Soho eating...Australian food fair, gig, beach...Celeb fave restaurant...Local Market..Venice Film Festival...Paris interview...Munich.......all set up for pap pics. What do they do in between these times? Get unplugged and stand in a cupboard perhaps. Because of course they don't actually exist out side the fraction of a second they are being photographed. They don't sit at home and drink tea and eat custard creams or cook dinner or shop for food or read a book on the couch or visit friends or cuddle in bed or listen to music or dance or shower. They just disappear until their PR posse tell them where the next lense is.
I swear there are certain areas in the world that are being portrayed as really creepy!


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Now that Steve Jobs is being broadcast on the television in both the UK and the US, the amount of tweets coming through stating that they're surprised how good the film is, is satisfying but frustrating.  If they'd acted a little less like sheep, they would have seen this brilliant film in the cinema where it deserved to be seen, rather than dismissing it.


I thought it was brilliant. The dialogue was unreal and delivered to perfection. Also love Kate Winslet so that was a bonus. Danny Boyle


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Why didn't they walk in the bit with no people? You know the bit Pearly. Oh wait...there is no such place in Broadway Market. Maybe someone can fill us in on how that works. So knowledgeable. Expensive restaurant..West London Street...little local cafe in Hackney...Soho by his work...Soho eating...Australian food fair, gig, beach...Celeb fave restaurant...Local Market..Venice Film Festival...Paris interview...Munich.......all set up for pap pics. What do they do in between these times? Get unplugged and stand in a cupboard perhaps. Because of course they font actually exist out side the fraction of a second they are being photographed. They don't sit at home and drink tea and eat custard creams or cook dinner or shop for food or read a book on the couch or visit friends or cuddle in bed or listen to music or dance or shower. They just disappear until their PR posse tell them where the next lense is.
> I swear there are certain areas in the world that are being portrayed as really creepy!


you got it. I think their existence is staged now.
Lol, jokes apart, to please some people Michael should stop going out. You know it wasn't a problem when he used to hang out with his exes or with his friends or parents or solo (in Munich he was "so gorgeous!!!! So glad he's relaxing.." etc until some discovered Alicia was there hahahahahahahahaaha LMAO), right?
BUT since he's dating Alicia he needs to hide at home, they need to lock themselves into their house.... which may be ok for them........  lol
Btw I'm sure he can cook pretty well.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/gamesradar/status/780014024763334656


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> I heard Zoe was at Chiltern's. That would explain why he left separately
> He just cant get enough of Zoe.......



Well, they ate there on different days, so probably not.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Still wont change the fact that "He left separately"


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Why didn't they walk in the bit with no people? You know the bit Pearly. Oh wait...there is no such place in Broadway Market. Maybe someone can fill us in on how that works. So knowledgeable. Expensive restaurant..West London Street...little local cafe in Hackney...Soho by his work...Soho eating...Australian food fair, gig, beach...Celeb fave restaurant...Local Market..Venice Film Festival...Paris interview...Munich.......all set up for pap pics. What do they do in between these times? Get unplugged and stand in a cupboard perhaps. Because of course they don't actually exist out side the fraction of a second they are being photographed. They don't sit at home and drink tea and eat custard creams or cook dinner or shop for food or read a book on the couch or visit friends or cuddle in bed or listen to music or dance or shower. They just disappear until their PR posse tell them where the next lense is.
> I swear there are certain areas in the world that are being portrayed as really creepy!



 I swear if certain people knew just how involved Michael and Alicia are in each other's lives they would have the biggest meltdown imaginable. Clinging on to this notion they are being controlled by a PR posse, nobody can really explain why btw...You can detect the desperation at the hanging onto the oft repeated "left separately" quote... I'm certain they both awoke at the same address today [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I swear if certain people knew just how involved Michael and Alicia are in each other's lives they would have the biggest meltdown imaginable. Clinging on to this notion they are being controlled by a PR posse, nobody can really explain why btw...You can detect the desperation at the hanging onto the oft repeated "left separately" quote... I'm certain they both awoke at the same address today [emoji6]


Did the DM 'journalists of oh so much integrity' even get the day right? Do you reckon he was there or is it more likely the pics where received electronically with nothing much attached and this obvious Man Booker prize writer wrote about what he wanted.  Someone is gonna seriously pull something if they stretch their imagination any further.


----------



## Esizzle

I would like to know where I can go to read about the level of involvement Michael and Alicia have in each other's lives. I would like to be enlightened as well. However, I dont expect a solid answer for my question because it all sounds like conjured up imagination to prove an opinion some believe in. Whats so unusual about waking up in the same house? It would be weird if they did not spend time together while they are in the same city.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Did the DM 'journalists of oh so much integrity' even get the day right? Do you reckon he was there or is it more likely the pics where received electronically with nothing much attached and this obvious Man Booker prize writer wrote about what he wanted.  Someone is gonna seriously pull something if they stretch their imagination any further.



LOL- you've just about summed it up. I've a feeling there will be major meltdowns before much longer! [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

Doesn't Pearly Queen work for them? That's what I've read everywhere. Shouldn't she  know all about them? 
 Same house, seperate beds, shared bathroom, and split the shelves in the fridge


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL- you've just about summed it up. I've a feeling there will be major meltdowns before much longer! [emoji6]


Lol wink wink, nod nod, say no more.....


----------



## Just Askin

Does anyone have the video of Michael and Alicia arriving at the Firehouse on Friday?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> I would like to know where I can go to read about the level of involvement Michael and Alicia have in each other's lives. I would like to be enlightened as well. However, I dont expect a solid answer for my question because it all sounds like conjured up imagination to prove an opinion some believe in. Whats so unusual about waking up in the same house? It would be weird if they did not spend time together while they are in the same city.


 But how do we know they live in the same house? Much less waking up in the same house?


----------



## carmencrem

Just saw the video of them arriving again. That's when they took the pictures, not when they left. nobody papped them when they left.
They arrived together in that cab and people papped them and papped Emily and her boy etc... omgosh daily mail failed again.


Just Askin said:


> Does anyone have the video of Michael and Alicia arriving at the Firehouse on Friday?


Just saw the video of them arriving again. 
http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb6a357c
That's when they took the pictures, not when they left. nobody papped them when they left. 
They arrived together in that cab and people papped them and papped Emily and her boy etc... omgosh daily mail failed again.


----------



## Esizzle

Alicia's dress sense is lacking very hard. Does she actually buy these horrible outfits or do some less known designers loan it to her to wear for publicity. I am leaning towards the latter. I wont even go there with her LV dresses. Though if I was getting paid hundreds of thousands to wear ugly dresses, I would too lol


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL- you've just about summed it up. I've a feeling there will be major meltdowns before much longer! [emoji6]


..... *cough*  meltdowns for someone are very happy news for others..  feel them comin' too hehe


----------



## carmencrem

How cute! Buyin' gourmet s**t  aww


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> How cute! Buyin' gourmet s**t  aww



Buying some foods for dinner ? Like normal people, they also don't eat every meal in expensive restaurant [emoji1][emoji13]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Buying some foods for dinner ? Like normal people, they also don't eat every meal in expensive restaurant [emoji1][emoji13]


Of course not! Alicia adores cooking and Michael finds it relaxing too, so yes, I think they often eat at home  it's super cute this one and HAHA that caption


----------



## aprilmayjune

I think we all state what we want to be true based on the same pieces of information. Some interpretations seem more probable than others, some require some mental gymnastics, but ultimately we're all limited in what we know. Like there was some random sighting of MF buying cat food in Australia. Was it for his secret girlfriend Anon's cat OR was it for Kangaroo, a stray he and Alicia have adopted and are training to ride on their shoulders? There's equal proof of each.

The two of them are the only ones with real certainty. But guessing sure is fun


----------



## FassbenderLover

Buying gourmet food? And yet here I thought he loved him some island food LOL. Its a pity I cant check the menu to assume what they had. They make sure stand facing the camera tho, just to be seen. Awwww


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Alicia's dress sense is lacking very hard. Does she actually buy these horrible outfits or do some less known designers loan it to her to wear for publicity. I am leaning towards the latter. I wont even go there with her LV dresses. Though if I was getting paid hundreds of thousands to wear ugly dresses, I would too lol


 If I were getting paid by a fashion house to hear their dresses, they better make me look good cuz I dont wear crap. Even worse if I have to represent a brand


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm certain they both awoke at the same address today


I'm certain of this too, PQ


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL- you've just about summed it up. I've a feeling there will be major meltdowns before much longer! [emoji6]



Already on work-in-progress mode......has observed some symptoms [emoji10][emoji851]


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> I think we all state what we want to be true based on the same pieces of information. Some interpretations seem more probable than others, some require some mental gymnastics, but ultimately we're all limited in what we know. Like there was some random sighting of MF buying cat food in Australia. Was it for his secret girlfriend Anon's cat OR was it for Kangaroo, a stray he and Alicia have adopted and are training to ride on their shoulders? There's equal proof of each.
> 
> The two of them are the only ones with real certainty. But guessing sure is fun


True. I always write "I think"  so as not to state my opinions as facts because well you know. "With certainty" is a bit excessive dont you think? That cat food story is hilarious, I somehow missed it.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Was she there to know for sure?


Hope not LOL


----------



## Esizzle

> petitehirondelle, Brussels, Belgium, 11 hours ago
> 
> The food is amazing in that place? I Just don't get it, you know they are always paparazzis there, So you go there to be seen
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Michael-Fassbender-Chiltern-Firehouse.html#
> alina_s, Margate, United Kingdom, 10 hours ago
> 
> Maybe they wanted to be seen. A gossip magazine reported earlier this week that their relationship was over and they only still played the happy couple to promote their latest movie, so maybe they decided to do a pap stroll to dispel those rumours.
> 
> petitehirondelle, Brussels, Belgium, 10 hours ago
> 
> ok, I just don't get it because there are so many amazing places in London that they decide to show there and know they will be papped (after having said they were extremely private)
> 
> SelenaMarquez, Madrid, Spain, 10 hours ago
> 
> They wanted to be seen. There was a rumor of a break up and their movie isn't doing great. They are trying to stay relevant.
> 
> Mind your, own business, United Kingdom, 4 hours ago
> 
> It is a fake relationship, purely for publicity purposes. Look how delighted they are to be in each other's company.



Laughing at these few comments on Alicia and Michael's post on the much loved DailyMail (hehe). I guess I am not the only one who thinks this way(pap walk after article). And no, I did not submit any of those comments.


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> *No one denied they were there.* Literally no one. What's the obsession with that?
> Pap pics after break up article comes out - I was right. Celebs know that there will get papped goes here. There is always paps staked outside Chiltern. Alicia's outfit and hair are tragic. Michael looks really good. Looks like blue is his new favorite color lol


Honestly,it's not what I've read.
And nobody is really paying attention to that blurb. The Daily Mail doesn't even mention it. Strange,considering that this whole narrative is supposedly controlled by their publicists.



FassbenderLover said:


> I cant help but laugh at the "he left separately" part. So does that mean they arrived separately? The funny thing is, at Broadway market, if he were walking around by himself, people would have seen him and tweeted about it, but no one did. That tells me they went right in the middle of where people were walking, stood there for their pics to be taken. After all no one else were paying attention to them, minus that blonde hair guy waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay in the back cheesing for his pic.


A guy tweeted about them in Dalston.. so they were _obviously _hanging out together there..  But he's a "media person"..  And a horde of people is supposed to tweet about him when they recognize him.. _Every time. _We're also supposed to see every possible thing posted about them,because nobody has private accounts on twitter,instagram and facebook.  And it doesn't look like nobody recognized them (in the end it doesn't matter because these people have been paid ).. Are these people waiting to be photographed?  Or are they watching something? It's funny how some people decide to see what  they _want  _to see and ignore what it doesn't suit a particular narrative.










> As for being at Chiltern, they went to be seen of course, that's where celebs go to get noticed and paps are outside waiting to snap a few pics. *Once again, no one else tweeted about him/them being there only a pr in training*
> At this point, they look like they're completely over it, even she does. Btw couldn't she wash her hair before heading out? Wth is she wearing? Fashionably challenge much? If he cared one bit about her or being with her he would fix himself up a little bit, look good for ur partner. But if she look like fashion roadkill I cant expect him to look any better
> Stil LOL @ him leaving separately


Since in the past few days  they've actually paid all these random people who are not "media people" (the guy at the airport,_three _random people in Hackney..),I still want to know how it works.. Why did they choose a "young PR in training" and her cousin/brother? And considering that we've just seen the pics and Fassbender was there,I want to understand why they paid someone to tweet about them. But,above all,I want to know who is preventing all these  people to tweet about Michael Fassbender dining alone at Chiltern Firehouse or simply hanging out alone.. Is PR Posse keeping him locked up somewhere when he doesn't have to work for them? 



pearlyqueen said:


> *And really, the conclusions being reached about the pics on Broadway Market are too silly. *Those of us who are familiar with Broadway Market know exactly how many things there are there for Michael and Alicia to stop for a few minutes to watch. It's not a shopping thoroughfare, it's a vibrant market with street entertainers. A quick check on Instagram of Broadway Market tags will show many videos of this.
> 
> "So over it" - nothing could be further from the truth ....LOL


We're not PR-savvy people so we can't understand these intricate PR plans. After paying a random guy (just in case someone asks about Fassbender),a Spanish journalist to create a particular narrative just for _us _(loving boyfriend who visits his girlfriend)_,_they want  two pics on the Daily Mail,but it's not enough. They're planning idiotic PR stunts on instagram and twitter too. Just for us. I'm flattered. A guy is paid to tweet that they're hanging out in Dalston. Other _three_ people are paid to take pics that are not even properly tagged.  A pics in the middle of the street (for us) after having received the coordinates from their publicists. Other two minutes together to pose for two quick pics (these random people were obviously ready),and he's finally free to run away from her.



Just Askin said:


> Doesn't Pearly Queen work for them? That's what I've read everywhere. Shouldn't she  know all about them?
> Same house, seperate beds, shared bathroom, and split the shelves in the fridge



​


carmencrem said:


> you got it. I think their existence is staged now.
> Lol, jokes apart, to please some people Michael should stop going ou*t. You know it wasn't a problem when he used to hang out with his exes or with his friends or parents or solo (in Munich he was "so gorgeous!!!! So glad he's relaxing.." etc until some discovered Alicia was there hahahahahahahahaaha LMAO), right?*
> BUT since he's dating Alicia he needs to hide at home, they need to lock themselves into their house.... which may be ok for them........  lol
> Btw I'm sure he can cook pretty well.


It's never a problem if Vikander is not with him.. Those pics were other idiotic,useless PR stunts. The only reason why we saw those pics in the first place  is that a _Chinese blog _posted them.  Fassbender has literally called and paid  photographers (actors are not supposed to be papped on set and they were not there for Vikander and Green..),but nobody has published these pics with or without stories about this loving boyfriend. And we've seen pics  when he's alone many other times..



carmencrem said:


> Just saw the video of them arriving again. That's when they took the pictures, not when they left. nobody papped them when they left.
> They arrived together in that cab and people papped them and papped Emily and her boy etc... omgosh daily mail failed again.
> 
> Just saw the video of them arriving again.
> http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb6a357c
> That's when they took the pictures, not when they left. nobody papped them when they left.
> They arrived together in that cab and people papped them and papped Emily and her boy etc... omgosh daily mail failed again.


We can clearly see that they're desperate for attention and really uncomfortable.


carmencrem said:


> How cute! Buyin' gourmet s**t  aww


She's not  doing her job well.. the tags..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Honestly,it's not what I've read.
> And nobody is really paying attention to that blurb. The Daily Mail doesn't even mention it. Strange,considering that this whole narrative is supposedly controlled by their publicists.
> 
> 
> A guy tweeted about them in Dalston.. so they were _obviously _hanging out together there..  But he's a "media person"..  And a horde of people is supposed to tweet about him when they recognize him.. _Every time. _We're also supposed to see every possible thing posted about them,because nobody has private accounts on twitter,instagram and facebook.  And it doesn't look like nobody recognized them (in the end it doesn't matter because these people have been paid ).. Are these people waiting to be photographed?  Or are they watching something? It's funny how some people decide to see what  they _want  _to see and ignore what it doesn't suit a particular narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since in the past few days  they've actually paid all these random people who are not "media people" (the guy at the airport,_three _random people in Hackney..),I still want to know how it works.. Why did they choose a "young PR in training" and her cousin/brother? And considering that we've just seen the pics and Fassbender was there,I want to understand why they paid someone to tweet about them. But,above all,I want to know who is preventing all these  people to tweet about Michael Fassbender dining alone at Chiltern Firehouse or simply hanging out alone.. Is PR Posse keeping him locked up somewhere when he doesn't have to work for them?
> 
> 
> *
> And really, the conclusions being reached about the pics on Broadway Market are too silly. *Those of us who are familiar with Broadway Market know exactly how many things there are there for Michael and Alicia to stop for a few minutes to watch. It's not a shopping thoroughfare, it's a vibrant market with street entertainers. A quick check on Instagram of Broadway Market tags will show many videos of this.
> 
> "So over it" - nothing could be further from the truth ....LOL


We're not PR-savvy people so we can't understand these intricate PR plans. After paying a random guy (just in case someone asks about Fassbender),a Spanish journalist to create a particular narrative just for _us _(loving boyfriend who visits his girlfriend)_,_they want  two pics on the Daily Mail,but it's not enough. They're planning idiotic PR stunts on instagram and twitter too. Just for us. I'm flattered. A guy is paid to tweet that they're hanging out in Dalston. Other _three_ people are paid to take pics that are not even properly tagged.  A pics in the middle of the street (for us) after having received the coordinates from their publicists. Other two minutes together to pose for two quick pics (these random people were obviously ready),and he's finally free to run away from her.



​
It's never a problem if Vikander is not with him.. Those pics were other idiotic,useless PR stunts. The only reason why we saw those pics in the first place  is that a _Chines blog _posted them.  Fassbender has literally called and paid  photographers (actors are not supposed to be papped on set and they were not there for Vikander and Green..),but nobody has published these pics with or without stories about this loving boyfriend. And we've seen pics  when he's alone  many other times.. 


We can clearly see that they're desperate for attention and really uncomfortable. 

She's not  doing her job well.. the tags.. [/QUOTE]

Spot on as always Morgane! 

Did you notice the comments in the DM article, courtesy of the usual people who will then hold them up as further "proof" of their theories...Like this doesn't happen every single time an article about Michael and Alicia is published...Oh look, lots of other people are saying the same, this proves us right. Lol...right [emoji6]


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Laughing at these few comments on Alicia and Michael's post on the much loved DailyMail (hehe). I guess I am not the only one who thinks this way(pap walk after article). And no, I did not submit any of those comments.


I wonder who are these people.. I'm pretty sure these are the same people who are "familiar" with the same places.. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Did you notice the comments in the DM article, courtesy of the usual people who will then hold them up as further "proof" of their theories...Like this doesn't happen every single time an article about Michael and Alicia is published...Oh look, lots of other people are saying the same, this proves us right. Lol...right [emoji6]


Eh.. And I doubt  who doesn't follow him "closely" knows about Star magazine in the first place..




JaneWT said:


> Now that Steve Jobs is being broadcast on the television in both the UK and the US, the amount of tweets coming through stating that they're surprised how good the film is, is satisfying but frustrating.  If they'd acted a little less like sheep, they would have seen this brilliant film in the cinema where it deserved to be seen, rather than dismissing it.


There're obviously other reasons,but this is also the kind of film that many people prefer to watch at home.



gingerglory said:


> I remember Michael said something like "the movie will stand the test of the time". I think he is totally right.
> There is very few things we didn't know from that article. The only thing I didn't know was Michael confirmed that he plays two androids in Covenant. That was new to me. Before it, I just knew he might play double roles. *Kurzel will do a live QA session on facebook on Monday. *Hopefully we will get some interesting info.


Great! I expect a new trailer in the next days.  Talking about Covenant,I hope they do another video like this:


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> Great! I expect a new trailer in the next days.  Talking about Covenant,I hope they do another video like this:



Me too. That viral video is everything! I mean they've already had two davids playing chess in it! Dah!!
And lets take a moment to appreciate this man in HD, shall we? Did you see that chest?!


----------



## Morgane

He looks great! Thanks,Ginger!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Me too. That viral video is everything! I mean they've already had two davids playing chess in it! Dah!!
> And lets take a moment to appreciate this man in HD, shall we? Did you see that chest?!



Nice pics Ginger [emoji3] Shame he forgot to pay the taxi driver...lol


----------



## Selayang430

Your guys are faster than me to post these pic from a Chinese blog !


----------



## Esizzle

Michael took a taxi to the restaurant?! The most uneconomical and inconvenient way to travel in London, especially on a Friday night in Westminster. Is he really a Londoner?! LOL should have taken the tube.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> Your guys are faster than me to post these pic from a Chinese blog !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476297


it looks like she borrowed his shirt in the market pics and he borrowed hers in these


----------



## pearlyqueen

The Chiltern Firehouse is in Marylebone, not Westminster. Plenty of Londoners take taxis all the time - may be pricey but not inconvenient. Our black cabs are quite iconic and Alicia loves them [emoji3] And obviously they afford more privacy than the tube on a Friday evening [emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> it looks like she borrowed his shirt in the market pics and he borrowed hers in these



Think they have many shirts in light blue, dark blue , navy blue, whatever blue in their wardrobe (singular). 
Read comments one said she wanted to be the button of this shirt . Another one said she wanted to poke her finger thru the hole! Lol.


----------



## Esizzle

Marlyebone is in the city of Westminster, no? Black cabs are the worst in traffic. I thought these two were just some "normal folks living normal non celebrity lives". All of a sudden they are too important to fit in with the normal folks.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> The Chiltern Firehouse is in Marylebone, not Westminster. Plenty of Londoners take taxis all the time - may be pricey but not inconvenient. Our black cabs are quite iconic and Alicia loves them [emoji3] And obviously they afford more privacy than the tube on a Friday evening [emoji6]



Alicia is a good girlfriend. She didn't ask him to buy a luxurious car to fetch her. She merely asked for black cabs instead of tube. This is a very reasonable demand.


----------



## pearlyqueen

London is made up of boroughs (local authorities) that contain districts. The borough of Westminster is quite large and includes many districts, Westminster area proper around the Houses of Parliament and Marylebone which is at the other end of the borough bordering Camden. In London we identify places by the area they are in rather than the borough, would be too confusing otherwise; many foreigners don't realise this at first. 

Londoners DO use black cabs. The tube has its merits and Michael and Alicia do use it. But for going out later in the evening after the rush hour the traffic is a lot quieter. The tube here isn't cheap either - doubt there would be a great difference price wise between tube and cab for more than one person...and it's not like they can't afford it. Wait - why is it necessary to defend Michael's use of a taxi? He's used them zillions of times in the past without a critical word....Guess it's because Alicia was in the taxi with him...everything is up for a bashing then.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia is a good girlfriend. She didn't ask him to buy a luxurious car to fetch her. She merely asked for black cabs instead of tube. This is a very reasonable demand.



And Alicia loves London black cabs....Michael is a good boyfriend and wants to make her happy [emoji173]️


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks for the clarification about boroughs. I mentioned Westminster in general because everything there is so posh and so. much. traffic. everywhere all the time. 

I wonder if Michael even has an oyster card anymore. Should've gotten an Uber. Much cheaper than those rip off black cabs.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> And Alicia loves London black cabs....Michael is a good boyfriend and wants to make her happy [emoji173]️



Yes - he knows that she wears high heels etc so for better comfortability he hired a cab. Yet he was too eager to follow her and forgot to pay the driver !


----------



## pearlyqueen

Traffic in central London is no worse than other major cities especially during rush hour - certainly not as bad as Manhattan. Anyway, they weren't travelling in rush hour. Westminster isn't the only "posh" part of London either.

Uber is a threat to black cabs, topical issue here. And they're not always cheaper - only if booked well in advance.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Yes - he knows that she wears high heels etc so for better comfortability he hired a cab. Yet he was too eager to follow her and forgot to pay the driver !



Yes Michael is always eager to stay close to Alicia - he's very protective of her.
They can have a cuddle in the cab too, another plus[emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes Michael is always eager to stay close to Alicia - he's very protective of her.
> They can have a cuddle in the cab too, another plus[emoji173]️



Right ! They can cuddle at the back seats. 
In this pic, he leaned closely behind her while waiting . Maybe he loves to hug her from behind. Hehehehehe


----------



## Esizzle

I know there are other posh places in London other than Westminster. Where did I say otherwise? 
People pay for cabs before they get out. Michael wasnt rushing after anyone. If anything, he was maintaining distance LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Right ! They can cuddle at the back seats.
> In this pic, he leaned closely behind her while waiting . Maybe he loves to hug her from behind. Hehehehehe
> 
> View attachment 3476314



Haha - Michael not exactly keeping his distance eh? [emoji6]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3476320




And we know he loves to cuddle Alicia from behind - remember this candid pic from May last year?
	

		
			
		

		
	




[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - Michael not exactly keeping his distance eh? [emoji6]
> 
> And we know he loves to cuddle Alicia from behind - remember this candid pic from May last year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476317
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Michael keeps a distance. A distance = 0.01mm[emoji7][emoji38]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Right ! They can cuddle at the back seats.
> In this pic, he leaned closely behind her while waiting . Maybe he loves to hug her from behind. Hehehehehe
> 
> View attachment 3476314



Haha - Michael is not exactly keeping his distance eh? [emoji6]
	

		
			
		

		
	




And we know he loves to cuddle Alicia from behind - remember this pic from last year?
	

		
			
		

		
	




[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Oops - double post - didn't seem to go through first time!


----------



## Esizzle

Nothing like a year and half old photo to prove "they cant keep distance" Awkward. They are all huddled close to the door in the chiltern pic waiting to get in. In that case, the blonde lady likes to minimize her distance with Alicia too. Awkward again.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LOL.... well I'm not seeing much distance in these much more recent pics of Michael and Alicia...

July 2016






Admittedly a photoshoot but still very intimate.

Then in September 2016:






Oh and yesterday:



[emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji175]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL.... well I'm not seeing much distance in these much more recent pics of Michael and Alicia...
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji175]



The couple cherish their time together. Alicia is going to Japan for Bourne promo on 29 September. 
Like you said, busy months ahead for both of them.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Honestly,it's not what I've read.
> And nobody is really paying attention to that blurb. The Daily Mail doesn't even mention it. Strange,considering that this whole narrative is supposedly controlled by their publicists.
> 
> 
> A guy tweeted about them in Dalston.. so they were _obviously _hanging out together there..  But he's a "media person"..  And a horde of people is supposed to tweet about him when they recognize him.. _Every time. _We're also supposed to see every possible thing posted about them,because nobody has private accounts on twitter,instagram and facebook.  And it doesn't look like nobody recognized them (in the end it doesn't matter because these people have been paid ).. Are these people waiting to be photographed?  Or are they watching something? It's funny how some people decide to see what  they _want  _to see and ignore what it doesn't suit a particular narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since in the past few days  they've actually paid all these random people who are not "media people" (the guy at the airport,_three _random people in Hackney..),I still want to know how it works.. Why did they choose a "young PR in training" and her cousin/brother? And considering that we've just seen the pics and Fassbender was there,I want to understand why they paid someone to tweet about them. But,above all,I want to know who is preventing all these  people to tweet about Michael Fassbender dining alone at Chiltern Firehouse or simply hanging out alone.. Is PR Posse keeping him locked up somewhere when he doesn't have to work for them?
> 
> 
> We're not PR-savvy people so we can't understand these intricate PR plans. After paying a random guy (just in case someone asks about Fassbender),a Spanish journalist to create a particular narrative just for _us _(loving boyfriend who visits his girlfriend)_,_they want  two pics on the Daily Mail,but it's not enough. They're planning idiotic PR stunts on instagram and twitter too. Just for us. I'm flattered. A guy is paid to tweet that they're hanging out in Dalston. Other _three_ people are paid to take pics that are not even properly tagged.  A pics in the middle of the street (for us) after having received the coordinates from their publicists. Other two minutes together to pose for two quick pics (these random people were obviously ready),and he's finally free to run away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It's never a problem if Vikander is not with him.. Those pics were other idiotic,useless PR stunts. The only reason why we saw those pics in the first place  is that a _Chinese blog _posted them.  Fassbender has literally called and paid  photographers (actors are not supposed to be papped on set and they were not there for Vikander and Green..),but nobody has published these pics with or without stories about this loving boyfriend. And we've seen pics  when he's alone many other times..
> 
> 
> We can clearly see that they're desperate for attention and really uncomfortable.
> 
> She's not  doing her job well.. the tags..


OMG PR payroll didn't even tag them properly! Oh my this is so bad... I hope they fired them..


----------



## Just Askin

Unbelievable! Hope your taking notes about London Pearly. .....pretty much wrong on all counts... All of Westminster is posh? It really isn't. Westminster is a borough housing all sorts of areas...same as any London Borough. Only someone without a clue would suggest an Uber over a black cab....shhh....better keep that one quiet. Love that these theories are thrown around. Doesn't good work usually start with good research, know a little something about the subject maybe?  Ever wonder why you don't see many people in high heels on the tube of an evening..? Yep...they are probably cabbing it. Visiting a place is not the same as living in a place. I was thought a smart person will ask those in the know and not make assumptions about things they don't understand.


----------



## carmencrem

gingerglory said:


> Me too. That viral video is everything! I mean they've already had two davids playing chess in it! Dah!!
> And lets take a moment to appreciate this man in HD, shall we? Did you see that chest?!


Thank you for these darling! Xx


pearlyqueen said:


> Haha - Michael is not exactly keeping his distance eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476322
> 
> 
> And we know he loves to cuddle Alicia from behind - remember this pic from last year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


this is one of the cutest public pics of them.. I bet they have even cuter stuff on their phone gallery 


Selayang430 said:


> Right ! They can cuddle at the back seats.
> In this pic, he leaned closely behind her while waiting . Maybe he loves to hug her from behind. Hehehehehe
> 
> View attachment 3476314


Uh that thing in the back seats.... memories from Venice... 


pearlyqueen said:


> We're not PR-savvy people so we can't understand these intricate PR plans. After paying a random guy (just in case someone asks about Fassbender),a Spanish journalist to create a particular narrative just for _us _(loving boyfriend who visits his girlfriend)_,_they want  two pics on the Daily Mail,but it's not enough. They're planning idiotic PR stunts on instagram and twitter too. Just for us. I'm flattered. A guy is paid to tweet that they're hanging out in Dalston. Other _three_ people are paid to take pics that are not even properly tagged.  A pics in the middle of the street (for us) after having received the coordinates from their publicists. Other two minutes together to pose for two quick pics (these random people were obviously ready),and he's finally free to run away from her.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It's never a problem if Vikander is not with him.. Those pics were other idiotic,useless PR stunts. The only reason why we saw those pics in the first place  is that a _Chines blog _posted them.  Fassbender has literally called and paid  photographers (actors are not supposed to be papped on set and they were not there for Vikander and Green..),but nobody has published these pics with or without stories about this loving boyfriend. And we've seen pics  when he's alone many other times..
> 
> 
> We can clearly see that they're desperate for attention and really uncomfortable.
> 
> She's not  doing her job well.. the tags..



Spot on as always Morgane!

Did you notice the comments in the DM article, courtesy of the usual people who will then hold them up as further "proof" of their theories...Like this doesn't happen every single time an article about Michael and Alicia is published...Oh look, lots of other people are saying the same, this proves us right. Lol...right [emoji6][/QUOTE]
im in LMAO mode on the bed. They really can't find good PR payroll... they are so normal and pretty it hurts some...  not me  
I'm enjoying this so much. 
+ I love seeing them doing normal/random cute things


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Unbelievable! Hope your taking notes about London Pearly. .....pretty much wrong on all counts... All of Westminster is posh? It really isn't. Westminster is a borough housing all sorts of areas...same as any London Borough. Only someone without a clue would suggest an Uber over a black cab....shhh....better keep that one quiet. Love that these theories are thrown around. Doesn't good work usually start with good research, know a little something about the subject maybe?  Ever wonder why you don't see many people in high heels on the tube of an evening..? Yep...they are probably cabbing it. Visiting a place is not the same as living in a place. I was thought a smart person will ask those in the know and not make assumptions about things they don't understand.



Unbelievable indeed! We Londoners born and bred should at the very least be acknowledged as knowing our own city better than those who have only visited fleetingly. And the idea that only wealthy people or those who consider themselves "grand" use black cabs!! A high percentage of Londoners going out for the night use them, Michael and Alicia are no different....it's not like they rocked up at the Chiltern Firehouse in a chauffeured limo...Then there's the proximity of the tube station to the CF...I think Baker Street is the closest...on what I think of as the "dodgy" lines, lol- basically not the Victoria, Piccadilly, Northern and Central which I consider the "premium" lines...but then I'm a North London gal. Must be a 10 minute walk from the tube station, not great in high heels! 

But the bottom line is this - Michael has used taxis many times in the past - so many pics of him getting in and out of them - but nobody got snarky about it that I can recall. But this time he's criticised for it with comments about being high and mighty and not knowing the best and most affordable methods of transport in London. Wouldn't have anything to do with Alicia being with him would it...? Lol 

Oh and those concerned with his Oyster card needn't fret....if he lost it he can buy a new one at any tube station. And he doesn't HAVE to have an Oyster card to travel on the tube, other tickets are still available. I bet he and Alicia travelled to Dalston/London Fields on the overground on Saturday don't you think?[emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Unbelievable indeed! We Londoners born and bred should at the very least be acknowledged as knowing our own city better than those who have only visited fleetingly. And the idea that only wealthy people or those who consider themselves "grand" use black cabs!! A high percentage of Londoners going out for the night use them, Michael and Alicia are no different....it's not like they rocked up at the Chiltern Firehouse in a chauffeured limo...Then there's the proximity of the tube station to the CF...I think Baker Street is the closest...on what I think of as the "dodgy" lines, lol- basically not the Victoria, Piccadilly, Northern and Central which I consider the "premium" lines...but then I'm a North London gal. Must be a 10 minute walk from the tube station, not great in high heels!
> 
> But the bottom line is this - Michael has used taxis many times in the past - so many pics of him getting in and out of them - but nobody got snarky about it that I can recall. But this time he's criticised for it with comments about being high and mighty and not knowing the best and most affordable methods of transport in London. Wouldn't have anything to do with Alicia being with him would it...? Lol
> 
> ?[emoji6]



He is a good boyfriend and won't let his girl to walk 10 minutes on high heels for no good reason on a Friday date. 
Secondly, cuddling at the back seats worth the cabs spending. No other justification required. Hehehehehe


----------



## Esizzle

The struggle to be relevant is so cringeworthy but also so hilarious. Tell us more about black cabs and defending Michael when its not needed...
Now back to Michael and the regularly scheduled program of fixation with his partner. Oh insults as well. Struggles all around.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> He is a good boyfriend and won't let his girl to walk 10 minutes on high heels for no good reason on a Friday date.
> Secondly, cuddling at the back seats worth the cabs spending. No other justification required. Hehehehehe


You know they're used to cuddle in the back seats...


----------



## carmencrem

How beautiful.


----------



## mollie12

I don't have the opportunity to watch it right now, but here's an interview with Lyndsey Marshall for TAU.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Unbelievable indeed! We Londoners born and bred should at the very least be acknowledged as knowing our own city better than those who have only visited fleetingly. And the idea that only wealthy people or those who consider themselves "grand" use black cabs!! A high percentage of Londoners going out for the night use them, Michael and Alicia are no different....it's not like they rocked up at the Chiltern Firehouse in a chauffeured limo...Then there's the proximity of the tube station to the CF...I think Baker Street is the closest...on what I think of as the "dodgy" lines, lol- basically not the Victoria, Piccadilly, Northern and Central which I consider the "premium" lines...but then I'm a North London gal. Must be a 10 minute walk from the tube station, not great in high heels!
> 
> But the bottom line is this - Michael has used taxis many times in the past - so many pics of him getting in and out of them - but nobody got snarky about it that I can recall. But this time he's criticised for it with comments about being high and mighty and not knowing the best and most affordable methods of transport in London. Wouldn't have anything to do with Alicia being with him would it...? Lol
> 
> Oh and those concerned with his Oyster card needn't fret....if he lost it he can buy a new one at any tube station. And he doesn't HAVE to have an Oyster card to travel on the tube, other tickets are still available. I bet he and Alicia travelled to Dalston/London Fields on the overground on Saturday don't you think?[emoji6]


Lol Apple pay works great on London Transport. Quite annoyed at the suggestion of Black Cab drivers ripping you off. My Black Cab driving brothers worked and studied really hard to do the knowledge. They deserve a decent wage. If tourists dont like it, they can get lost but don't start throwing insults around. Especially about stuff you obviously don't have a clue about. Can't believe Michaels chosen mode of transport in London is an issue for some. What next..where he buys his socks...what brand of washing powder he uses? Get a grip.


----------



## Just Askin

So bring a topic up and then ask why it's being discussed??? Discuss this. Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander are a lovely couple. Many people have an issue with AV and so trash her at every opportunity. They also trash Michael but don't seem to understand calling him a liar is a negative thing. I do wonder what sort of life such people live.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I thought it was brilliant. The dialogue was unreal and delivered to perfection. Also love Kate Winslet so that was a bonus. Danny Boyle


Yes, the film just gets better with each viewing.  It's so intricate and multi-layered.  Michael's 'Steve Jobs' performance is seriously threatening to become my favourite of his, although I don't think it will ever quite overtake 'Shame'.


----------



## JaneWT

gingerglory said:


> The only thing I didn't know was Michael confirmed that he plays two androids in Covenant. That was new to me. Before it, I just knew he might play double roles. Kurzel will do a live QA session on facebook on Monday. Hopefully we will get some interesting info.


I thought the same thing about the Covenant revelation of him being two robots.  I hope Michael hasn't revealed a spoiler!

I tried to watch Kurzel's live Q&A session on the train with no luck.  Apart from the small bit of info about Labed's character being a strong sister-like figure to Aguilar, was there anything else to glean from the Q&A, does anyone know?


----------



## carmencrem

!!!


----------



## Esizzle

http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/cr...ns-derek-cianfrance-shannon-plumb-1201730535/
*IndieWire Critics Survey — Are Movie Critics Killing Romance?*
*Derek Cianfrance's wife wrote a scathing letter to critics who panned his new movie, "The Light Between Oceans." Here, the critics respond.*
*Charles Bramesco (@intothecrevasse), Rolling Stone*

Ms. Plumb,

I was distressed to receive your recent letter. For one, I’ll have you know that I am like a lemming only in body type, and that it has been years since I last sucked the blood from a horse’s meaty haunches. Please, I urge you to choose your analogies more sensitively in future communiques.

That being said, I can understand your frustration. Your husband’s a trier, as in ‘one who tries very very hard,’ and while I have regularly found that to be an endearing quality in Mr. Cianfrance’s work (I named “The Place Beyond the Pines” as one of my favorite films of 2012,” and for my money, his “Blue Valentine” numbers among the finest screen romances of our still-young century), many of my esteemed colleagues do not feel similarly. It’s not as if he just shat out “Pixels 2: Were You Aware Kevin James Was The ****ing President In This Movie” and called it a day; there’s genuine emotionality poured into this clearly labored-over picture. Critics spend so much time whinging about the paucity of mature, original stories featuring recognizably human characters, and so this is how we thank you for giving one to us?

The trouble is that your husband’s latest picture is, to employ a time-tested critical parlance, not that great. As much as Mr. Cianfrance’s yen for bone-deep melodrama has rubbed me the right way over the years, even I must admit that the dialogue is a bit sweaty and that your man does not know how to arrive at a satisfying finish. (If I were a cruder critic — say, the sort to compare an entire field of professionals to parasitic insects” this is where I would make a sex joke.) And so of course the reviews indicated as much, as it is the sacred duty of the critic to warn prospective moviegoers when a new release shoehorns in a wack-ass flash-forward in its final minutes. But your grievance appears not to be so much with the anti-Cianfrance faction of critics as much as it is with the concept of criticism itself, yeah?

To which I say: help yourself to a handful of chill pills. I will be the first to agree with you that the cretinous keyboard-mashers of the Internet’s seedier alleyways do not always run the most carefully considered criticism on their many-fonted, self-financed review sites. Even more upstanding, bona fide types (myself included, perhaps charitably so) are guilty of the occasional faux pas — getting snippy on Twitter, going into a screening with pre-conceived notions, breaking wind during interviews, you know how it goes. But the critic is not the enemy of the artist, so long as that artist isn’t Tom Hooper, who I maintain is a public menace. Any critic worth their salts commits to the craft out of a profound, abiding love for the medium, and sits down for each new film with the hope that it will be at least halfway decent. You seem to be a fan of tortured metaphors, so think of the critic like the parent who loves their child, and disciplines them because they want the youngster to be and do better. In the simplest terms, the critic exists in order to hold art to a measured standard of quality, to champion and excoriate as a film demands. If Mr. Cianfrance doesn’t want to be hassled over third-act problems, then he should hire someone to resolve his third-act problems.

Do male critics occasionally turn up their noses at supposed “ladies’ genres” such as romance? Yes. Is that sexist? It is. Are some romance films just not good, thorny politics of gender notwithstanding? You betcha. Does answering a bunch of rhetorical questions in a row provide a writer with an easy way to work through a few rhetorical points in short order? It turns out that it does!

Of course nobody likes a Monday morning quarterback, but to suggest that fellow filmmakers are the only ones qualified to pass judgement on a movie is, frankly, absurd. Imagine if your exquisite squid-ink pasta was served to you with a severed pinky in it, and when you noted this to your waiter, the chef stormed out and bellowed, “If you don’t like my cooking, then just go make something yourself! You’re not even a chef, are you? You haven’t slaved over a hot stove for hours on end, sucking the sweat that accumulates on your upper lip into your mouth so that it doesn’t drip on the food! You know nothing of my work!” You’d probably say, “Okay, but I’ve eaten enough food in my life to know that it shouldn’t have still-bleeding fingers in it, and also there’s no need to get so huffy, and also ick.” Criticism can be really ****ing difficult, but it ain’t heart science or rocket surgery. It’s more like sex, in that anyone can do it, and a select handful can do it well enough to make a career out of it.

In a final analysis, maybe people would see you as a more sympathetic figure if you didn’t keep recalling all the delectable cuisine you and your husband enjoyed during your free trip to Italy. But hey, I’m not a screenwriter. I’m apparently just some guy.

Forever your horsefly,

Charles


----------



## Esizzle

Richard Brody (@tnyfrontrow), The New Yorker

It takes two years to make a movie, two hours to watch one, and two minutes to demolish it. That’s the fundamental indecency of criticism. As great as the works of the greatest critics may be (whether James Agee or André Bazin), they’ll never equal the best films in their purview, whether those of Charlie Chaplin, Jean Renoir, or Orson Welles. But it’s precisely in that inequality that critics redeem and justify their work—in the recognition, exaltation, and precise description of the greatest films (which, moreover, are so often overlooked or derided by other critics). However, nothing obstructs the recognition of greatness like the celebration of mediocrity. To share enthusiasm for greatness is to share displeasures along with pleasures. That doesn’t make it easier for the filmmakers on the receiving end of those displeasures; I’m sympathetic to Cianfrance and to any filmmaker whose work gets bad reviews, even if the work isn’t good; they’re people.

Teddy Roosevelt, whom Plumb quotes, is right that the practice of an art or a craft in any given arena involves a fundamental depth of experience that isn’t required to criticize from the stands. That’s why the devoted critic doesn’t merely approach movies like a consumer but views and writes with imaginative sympathy, attempts to enter into the experience that the film implies. That’s why the idea of auteurism, of considering filmmaking as an experience — especially as inner experience — is the most useful and truthful one for recognizing and appreciating the art of the movies. And that’s where Plumb’s screed does Cianfrance no favors.

The experience that Plumb describes most fully and enthusiastically is of the fine food and wondrous travels in Venice. She quotes Roosevelt saying “It is not the critic who counts” while she frets that critics cost the film “a couple million dollars” (but who’s counting?). Does Plumb fear critics’ effect on Cianfrance’s art or on his lifestyle? His films are independent of her text, but what the films and the text have in common are vanity and demagogy. I haven’t seen “The Light Between Oceans” yet, and one of the joys of criticism — no, simply of movie-going — is when directors whose previous work hasn’t been great come through with real inspirations; I hope that’s the case here. But Plumb is right about at least one thing — critics make mistakes. The widely lauded “Blue Valentine” isn’t very good, and the praise lavished on it seems to have inflated Cianfrance’s directorial ego along with his taste for luxury.

P.S. Plumb’s also right that embargoes should be observed; a press screening is a transaction, not a right. She’s also right to note that gender can influence viewing — but the gap between women’s A- CinemaScore for “The Light Between Oceans” and men’s B+ isn’t exactly a yowling chasm.


----------



## Esizzle

Kate Erbland, @katerbland, IndieWire

On one hand, I think that Plumb’s essay comes from a very personal — and thus, to me, understandable — place, as she’s speaking out as both a filmmaker and the partner of a filmmaker. That she (and, by extension, Derek Cianfrance) would be wounded and dismayed to the critical response to a film that, by all accounts, was an emotional undertaking for everyone involved, is hardly surprising.

And yet, I think that Plumb’s response is far too rooted in her own personal connection to the movie and its maker — which is, _again_, very understandable, and what is art or love or romance without such a connection? — and is the sort of thing that only further continues to misconstrue the role that criticism plays in the consumption of art. Critics (well, good critics who care about their profession and respect the art they are entrusted with ostensibly judging) don’t exist to tear down art (or artists), and that Plumb is using her own experience to perpetuate this toxic myth is dangerous to the relationship between artists and critics — a relationship that will always be a little tense, but should also be much more fruitful and intellectual than so many general, base assumptions seem to think it is.

Oh, and P.S., I liked the film and think that Alicia Vikander is wonderful in it, so there’s that, too.


----------



## Esizzle

Mark Harris (@MarkHarrisNYC)

Dear Ms. Plumb,

I’d be happy to have an argument about the role of the critic with anyone else, but not with you. You watched someone you love put his heart and soul into a movie, and you then had to stand by as it was dismissed by many critics in what I’m sure often felt to you like glib and inattentive terms. So lash out, be pissed off, say what you want. It’s fine. It really is. Any critic who takes it personally would be a fool, and even if I don’t buy Teddy Roosevelt’s notion that critics are just people who can’t DO things, it is the sacred right of the aggrieved to haul that old argument out of mothballs out if it makes them feel better.

Words can hurt, and artists are vulnerable human beings, and it is useful for critics to be reminded of that periodically, even if it doesn’t mean they would change a single sentence of their critiques as a result. It’s miserable to get bad reviews, or to feel that the work of someone you love is insufficiently appreciated — or worse, insufficiently understood. I hope venting helped, and I hope your husband’s next movie is warmly received.

Sincerely,

Bloodsucking Horsefly


----------



## Esizzle

Kristy Puchko (@KristyPuchko) Comic Book Resources







Jen Yamato (@JenYamato), The Daily Beast

LOL.


----------



## Esizzle

Laughing so hard at all the critics ridiculing the tantrum throwing essay by Mrs. Cianfrance. So hilarious and a wonderful read. Being a crybaby if people dont like your husband's product will only lead to more embarrassment. The Daily Beast's response is my favorite.


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> Laughing so hard at all the critics ridiculing the tantrum throwing essay by Mrs. Cianfrance. So hilarious and a wonderful read. Being a crybaby if people dont like your husband's product will only lead to more embarrassment.


I have a different response, myself.  Bramesco especially reads like a frat-boy twat.  Brody starts well, but loses credibility when suggesting that all she cares about is the "fine food" of Venice.  I think the tantrum-throwing crybaby critics--who so clearly can't take any criticism themselves!--don't come off well here.


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> So you find these responses to be good ones?  You find these to be sensible, responsible answers? Bramesco especially reads like a frat-boy twat.  Brody starts well, but loses credibility when suggesting that all she cares about is the "fine food" of Venice.  I think the tantrum-throwing crybaby critics--who so clearly can't take any criticism themselves!--don't come off well here.


Yes I absolutely find these responses hilarious and agreeable as I stated above. I think people who found the wife's essay to be very "sensible" especially people who wanted the movie to do better than it did, will not agree with any of these responses. I still find them hilarious.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow, those comments are funny indeed
I just saw Bill's tweet about Assassin's Creed and I'm very excited to see it, need to see another trailer


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> Yes I absolutely find these responses hilarious and agreeable as I stated above. I think people who found the wife's essay to be very "sensible" especially people who wanted the movie to do better than it did, will not agree with any of these responses. I still find them hilarious.


Actually--they aren't that clever.  Hilarious?  Not even close!  I'm not surprised that they want to double down on their response to the movie--who, after, dares to criticize the godlike-critics?  They aren't used to taking the sort of criticism they dish out.  Of course they're angry that people just don't roll over and die when they make their pronouncements about a film.  An appropriate response to her letter would have been simply to say: "Well, I understand where she's coming from but I stand by my review."  That's not what they're saying.  They're _furious _that their judgment is being criticized, and so they resort to juvenile sarcasm.


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> I have a different response, myself.  Bramesco especially reads like a frat-boy twat.  Brody starts well, but loses credibility when suggesting that all she cares about is the "fine food" of Venice.  I think the tantrum-throwing crybaby critics--who so clearly can't take any criticism themselves!--don't come off well here.



Those critics love to be critical of movies but they can't take such when the they are the receiving end! I did t read the whole article but find the last paragraph about free trip of Venice is low - like jealous of others can have free fine Italian cuisine and he ate hotdog instead ?! 
Anyway, they have the right to respond though I would think they shall focus on the subject matter.


----------



## FassbenderLover

*Assassin's Creed Director Teases Fassbender's Co-Star, Says Possibilities for Sequel Are "Endless"*
*"It's not your typical love interest character."*
*Assassin's Creed director Justin Kurzel has shared some new details on the character Maria, who we've seen in images and **the movie's trailer**, but don't know much about.
Maria, played by The Lobster's Ariane Labed, is a completely invented character for Assassin's Creed, Kurzel said today during a **GamesRadar Facebook Live Q&A**. She's a member of the Creed in 15th Century Spain and has a "brother/sister"-type relationship with Michael Fassbender's Aguilar*.





*"So she's a really interesting character--it's not your typical love interest character," Kurzel said. "She's a real warrior She has very fundamental ideas. She's extremely strong and she's played by this extraordinary actress, Ariane Labed, who did most of the action sequences herself, as well as speaking in Spanish."
He added: "She's very, very exciting in the film and we're lucky to have her. We're very lucky to be able to have a strong female character who's not just a side placement to the male lead. It's someone who's actually integral to the drama that unfolds but also the journey that the Creed takes in the past."
As Kurzel recently revealed, the historical sequences of Assassin's Creed will **see the main characters speaking in Spanish**, while the modern-day moments will be in English. As previously stated, the movie is set** 65 percent in the modern day and 35 percent in the past**, which is almost the opposite of the games.
Kurzel also revealed that the next trailer for Assassin's Creed is coming out soon, though that's as specific as he got. Additionally, he said the possibilities for an Assassin's Creed sequel are "endless," thanks in part to the franchise's Animus technology that lets a person transport themselves into the memories of their ancestor--in whatever time period that may be.
"My big thing is to put it out there and see how people embrace it," Kurzel said about the first movie. "I don't think you can deliberately plan for a second one now."
It has **already been reported** that Fox and New Regency would like to make Assassin's Creed into a franchise. Fassbender, who is producing this year's movie and also plays the modern-day Callum Lynch in addition to Aguilar, is **said to be interested in coming back for the sequel**, though this is not confirmed.
Video game movies **do not have the best track record when it comes to quality**. Kurzel said he hasn't seen many video game films, so he hasn't "felt that weight of those films from the past."
"They haven't been around me as I've been making this," he said.
Ubisoft has said Assassin's Creed could become** the film to break through game adaptation's history of mediocrity or worse**. The film certainly has some high-profile talent involved, as Oscar-winners Marion Cotillard and Jeremy Irons also star in the film, alongside Brendan Gleeson and Michael K. Williams.
Assassin's Creed opens on December 21.*


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/cr...ns-derek-cianfrance-shannon-plumb-1201730535/
> *IndieWire Critics Survey — Are Movie Critics Killing Romance?*
> *Derek Cianfrance's wife wrote a scathing letter to critics who panned his new movie, "The Light Between Oceans." Here, the critics respond.*
> *Charles Bramesco (@intothecrevasse), Rolling Stone*
> 
> Ms. Plumb,
> 
> I was distressed to receive your recent letter. For one, I’ll have you know that I am like a lemming only in body type, and that it has been years since I last sucked the blood from a horse’s meaty haunches. Please, I urge you to choose your analogies more sensitively in future communiques.
> 
> That being said, I can understand your frustration. Your husband’s a trier, as in ‘one who tries very very hard,’ and while I have regularly found that to be an endearing quality in Mr. Cianfrance’s work (I named “The Place Beyond the Pines” as one of my favorite films of 2012,” and for my money, his “Blue Valentine” numbers among the finest screen romances of our still-young century), many of my esteemed colleagues do not feel similarly. It’s not as if he just shat out “Pixels 2: Were You Aware Kevin James Was The ****ing President In This Movie” and called it a day; there’s genuine emotionality poured into this clearly labored-over picture. Critics spend so much time whinging about the paucity of mature, original stories featuring recognizably human characters, and so this is how we thank you for giving one to us?
> 
> The trouble is that your husband’s latest picture is, to employ a time-tested critical parlance, not that great. As much as Mr. Cianfrance’s yen for bone-deep melodrama has rubbed me the right way over the years, even I must admit that the dialogue is a bit sweaty and that your man does not know how to arrive at a satisfying finish. (If I were a cruder critic — say, the sort to compare an entire field of professionals to parasitic insects” this is where I would make a sex joke.) And so of course the reviews indicated as much, as it is the sacred duty of the critic to warn prospective moviegoers when a new release shoehorns in a wack-ass flash-forward in its final minutes. But your grievance appears not to be so much with the anti-Cianfrance faction of critics as much as it is with the concept of criticism itself, yeah?
> 
> To which I say: help yourself to a handful of chill pills. I will be the first to agree with you that the cretinous keyboard-mashers of the Internet’s seedier alleyways do not always run the most carefully considered criticism on their many-fonted, self-financed review sites. Even more upstanding, bona fide types (myself included, perhaps charitably so) are guilty of the occasional faux pas — getting snippy on Twitter, going into a screening with pre-conceived notions, breaking wind during interviews, you know how it goes. But the critic is not the enemy of the artist, so long as that artist isn’t Tom Hooper, who I maintain is a public menace. Any critic worth their salts commits to the craft out of a profound, abiding love for the medium, and sits down for each new film with the hope that it will be at least halfway decent. You seem to be a fan of tortured metaphors, so think of the critic like the parent who loves their child, and disciplines them because they want the youngster to be and do better. In the simplest terms, the critic exists in order to hold art to a measured standard of quality, to champion and excoriate as a film demands. If Mr. Cianfrance doesn’t want to be hassled over third-act problems, then he should hire someone to resolve his third-act problems.
> 
> Do male critics occasionally turn up their noses at supposed “ladies’ genres” such as romance? Yes. Is that sexist? It is. Are some romance films just not good, thorny politics of gender notwithstanding? You betcha. Does answering a bunch of rhetorical questions in a row provide a writer with an easy way to work through a few rhetorical points in short order? It turns out that it does!
> 
> Of course nobody likes a Monday morning quarterback, but to suggest that fellow filmmakers are the only ones qualified to pass judgement on a movie is, frankly, absurd. Imagine if your exquisite squid-ink pasta was served to you with a severed pinky in it, and when you noted this to your waiter, the chef stormed out and bellowed, “If you don’t like my cooking, then just go make something yourself! You’re not even a chef, are you? You haven’t slaved over a hot stove for hours on end, sucking the sweat that accumulates on your upper lip into your mouth so that it doesn’t drip on the food! You know nothing of my work!” You’d probably say, “Okay, but I’ve eaten enough food in my life to know that it shouldn’t have still-bleeding fingers in it, and also there’s no need to get so huffy, and also ick.” Criticism can be really ****ing difficult, but it ain’t heart science or rocket surgery. It’s more like sex, in that anyone can do it, and a select handful can do it well enough to make a career out of it.
> 
> In a final analysis, maybe people would see you as a more sympathetic figure if you didn’t keep recalling all the delectable cuisine you and your husband enjoyed during your free trip to Italy. But hey, I’m not a screenwriter. I’m apparently just some guy.
> 
> Forever your horsefly,
> 
> Charles



Beautiful


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> Actually--they aren't that clever.  Hilarious?  Not even close!  I'm not surprised that they want to double down on their response to the movie--who, after, dares to criticize the godlike-critics?  They aren't used to taking the sort of criticism they dish out.  Of course they're angry that people just don't roll over and die when they make their pronouncements about a film.  An appropriate response to her letter would have been simply to say: "Well, I understand where she's coming from but I stand by my review."  That's not what they're saying.  They're _furious _that their judgment is being criticized, and so they resort to juvenile sarcasm.



Their juvenile sarcasm and rudeness have fans too, understandably [emoji846]. A person's attitude is best tested when one is under criticism.


----------



## kashlo

Esizzle said:


> Kate Erbland, @katerbland, IndieWire
> 
> On one hand, I think that Plumb’s essay comes from a very personal — and thus, to me, understandable — place, as she’s speaking out as both a filmmaker and the partner of a filmmaker. That she (and, by extension, Derek Cianfrance) would be wounded and dismayed to the critical response to a film that, by all accounts, was an emotional undertaking for everyone involved, is hardly surprising.
> 
> And yet, I think that Plumb’s response is far too rooted in her own personal connection to the movie and its maker — which is, _again_, very understandable, and what is art or love or romance without such a connection? — and is the sort of thing that only further continues to misconstrue the role that criticism plays in the consumption of art. Critics (well, good critics who care about their profession and respect the art they are entrusted with ostensibly judging) don’t exist to tear down art (or artists), and that Plumb is using her own experience to perpetuate this toxic myth is dangerous to the relationship between artists and critics — a relationship that will always be a little tense, but should also be much more fruitful and intellectual than so many general, base assumptions seem to think it is.
> 
> Oh, and P.S., I liked the film and think that Alicia Vikander is wonderful in it, so there’s that, too.



I totally agree with this. Defend a film all you want but it is immature and irresponsible to lash out at critics as a whole.


----------



## artemis09

I'm excited to hear more news about Ariane's character. I'm more excited about her character than Marion's but I expect both will be good. Also, it's good to see that Tweet from Bill. 

As for the the critics vs. Plumb shenanigans, I have to say they were right on this one. Maybe some of their responses were slightly juvenile, but the original essay was ridiculous in the first place. Plus, one even mentioned that they liked the movie and Alicia's performance, so this wasn't like some of gang-up on Plumb by people who hated the movie.


----------



## Flatsy

Next time I take a cab I'm gonna have fun thinking about how I'm just like a hoity toity movie star who is too good to mix with the common folk.  Taking a cab is right up there with buying the Krupp diamond or cruising around on a 300 foot yacht.

LOL @ this thread.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/cr...ns-derek-cianfrance-shannon-plumb-1201730535/
> *IndieWire Critics Survey — Are Movie Critics Killing Romance?*
> *Derek Cianfrance's wife wrote a scathing letter to critics who panned his new movie, "The Light Between Oceans." Here, the critics respond.*
> *Charles Bramesco (@intothecrevasse), Rolling Stone*
> 
> Ms. Plumb,
> 
> I was distressed to receive your recent letter. For one, I’ll have you know that I am like a lemming only in body type, and that it has been years since I last sucked the blood from a horse’s meaty haunches. Please, I urge you to choose your analogies more sensitively in future communiques.
> 
> That being said, I can understand your frustration. Your husband’s a trier, as in ‘one who tries very very hard,’ and while I have regularly found that to be an endearing quality in Mr. Cianfrance’s work (I named “The Place Beyond the Pines” as one of my favorite films of 2012,” and for my money, his “Blue Valentine” numbers among the finest screen romances of our still-young century), many of my esteemed colleagues do not feel similarly. It’s not as if he just shat out “Pixels 2: Were You Aware Kevin James Was The ****ing President In This Movie” and called it a day; there’s genuine emotionality poured into this clearly labored-over picture. Critics spend so much time whinging about the paucity of mature, original stories featuring recognizably human characters, and so this is how we thank you for giving one to us?
> 
> The trouble is that your husband’s latest picture is, to employ a time-tested critical parlance, not that great. As much as Mr. Cianfrance’s yen for bone-deep melodrama has rubbed me the right way over the years, even I must admit that the dialogue is a bit sweaty and that your man does not know how to arrive at a satisfying finish. (If I were a cruder critic — say, the sort to compare an entire field of professionals to parasitic insects” this is where I would make a sex joke.) And so of course the reviews indicated as much, as it is the sacred duty of the critic to warn prospective moviegoers when a new release shoehorns in a wack-ass flash-forward in its final minutes. But your grievance appears not to be so much with the anti-Cianfrance faction of critics as much as it is with the concept of criticism itself, yeah?
> 
> To which I say: help yourself to a handful of chill pills. I will be the first to agree with you that the cretinous keyboard-mashers of the Internet’s seedier alleyways do not always run the most carefully considered criticism on their many-fonted, self-financed review sites. Even more upstanding, bona fide types (myself included, perhaps charitably so) are guilty of the occasional faux pas — getting snippy on Twitter, going into a screening with pre-conceived notions, breaking wind during interviews, you know how it goes. But the critic is not the enemy of the artist, so long as that artist isn’t Tom Hooper, who I maintain is a public menace. Any critic worth their salts commits to the craft out of a profound, abiding love for the medium, and sits down for each new film with the hope that it will be at least halfway decent. You seem to be a fan of tortured metaphors, so think of the critic like the parent who loves their child, and disciplines them because they want the youngster to be and do better. In the simplest terms, the critic exists in order to hold art to a measured standard of quality, to champion and excoriate as a film demands. If Mr. Cianfrance doesn’t want to be hassled over third-act problems, then he should hire someone to resolve his third-act problems.
> 
> Do male critics occasionally turn up their noses at supposed “ladies’ genres” such as romance? Yes. Is that sexist? It is. Are some romance films just not good, thorny politics of gender notwithstanding? You betcha. Does answering a bunch of rhetorical questions in a row provide a writer with an easy way to work through a few rhetorical points in short order? It turns out that it does!
> 
> Of course nobody likes a Monday morning quarterback, but to suggest that fellow filmmakers are the only ones qualified to pass judgement on a movie is, frankly, absurd. Imagine if your exquisite squid-ink pasta was served to you with a severed pinky in it, and when you noted this to your waiter, the chef stormed out and bellowed, “If you don’t like my cooking, then just go make something yourself! You’re not even a chef, are you? You haven’t slaved over a hot stove for hours on end, sucking the sweat that accumulates on your upper lip into your mouth so that it doesn’t drip on the food! You know nothing of my work!” You’d probably say, “Okay, but I’ve eaten enough food in my life to know that it shouldn’t have still-bleeding fingers in it, and also there’s no need to get so huffy, and also ick.” Criticism can be really ****ing difficult, but it ain’t heart science or rocket surgery. It’s more like sex, in that anyone can do it, and a select handful can do it well enough to make a career out of it.
> 
> In a final analysis, maybe people would see you as a more sympathetic figure if you didn’t keep recalling all the delectable cuisine you and your husband enjoyed during your free trip to Italy. But hey, I’m not a screenwriter. I’m apparently just some guy.
> 
> Forever your horsefly,
> 
> Charles



What a ****ing tool


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/cr...ns-derek-cianfrance-shannon-plumb-1201730535/
> *IndieWire Critics Survey — Are Movie Critics Killing Romance?*
> *Derek Cianfrance's wife wrote a scathing letter to critics who panned his new movie, "The Light Between Oceans." Here, the critics respond.*
> *Charles Bramesco (@intothecrevasse), Rolling Stone*
> 
> Ms. Plumb,
> 
> I was distressed to receive your recent letter. For one, I’ll have you know that I am like a lemming only in body type, and that it has been years since I last sucked the blood from a horse’s meaty haunches. Please, I urge you to choose your analogies more sensitively in future communiques.
> 
> That being said, I can understand your frustration. Your husband’s a trier, as in ‘one who tries very very hard,’ and while I have regularly found that to be an endearing quality in Mr. Cianfrance’s work (I named “The Place Beyond the Pines” as one of my favorite films of 2012,” and for my money, his “Blue Valentine” numbers among the finest screen romances of our still-young century), many of my esteemed colleagues do not feel similarly. It’s not as if he just shat out “Pixels 2: Were You Aware Kevin James Was The ****ing President In This Movie” and called it a day; there’s genuine emotionality poured into this clearly labored-over picture. Critics spend so much time whinging about the paucity of mature, original stories featuring recognizably human characters, and so this is how we thank you for giving one to us?
> 
> The trouble is that your husband’s latest picture is, to employ a time-tested critical parlance, not that great. As much as Mr. Cianfrance’s yen for bone-deep melodrama has rubbed me the right way over the years, even I must admit that the dialogue is a bit sweaty and that your man does not know how to arrive at a satisfying finish. (If I were a cruder critic — say, the sort to compare an entire field of professionals to parasitic insects” this is where I would make a sex joke.) And so of course the reviews indicated as much, as it is the sacred duty of the critic to warn prospective moviegoers when a new release shoehorns in a wack-ass flash-forward in its final minutes. But your grievance appears not to be so much with the anti-Cianfrance faction of critics as much as it is with the concept of criticism itself, yeah?
> 
> To which I say: help yourself to a handful of chill pills. I will be the first to agree with you that the cretinous keyboard-mashers of the Internet’s seedier alleyways do not always run the most carefully considered criticism on their many-fonted, self-financed review sites. Even more upstanding, bona fide types (myself included, perhaps charitably so) are guilty of the occasional faux pas — getting snippy on Twitter, going into a screening with pre-conceived notions, breaking wind during interviews, you know how it goes. But the critic is not the enemy of the artist, so long as that artist isn’t Tom Hooper, who I maintain is a public menace. Any critic worth their salts commits to the craft out of a profound, abiding love for the medium, and sits down for each new film with the hope that it will be at least halfway decent. You seem to be a fan of tortured metaphors, so think of the critic like the parent who loves their child, and disciplines them because they want the youngster to be and do better. In the simplest terms, the critic exists in order to hold art to a measured standard of quality, to champion and excoriate as a film demands. If Mr. Cianfrance doesn’t want to be hassled over third-act problems, then he should hire someone to resolve his third-act problems.
> 
> Do male critics occasionally turn up their noses at supposed “ladies’ genres” such as romance? Yes. Is that sexist? It is. Are some romance films just not good, thorny politics of gender notwithstanding? You betcha. Does answering a bunch of rhetorical questions in a row provide a writer with an easy way to work through a few rhetorical points in short order? It turns out that it does!
> 
> Of course nobody likes a Monday morning quarterback, but to suggest that fellow filmmakers are the only ones qualified to pass judgement on a movie is, frankly, absurd. Imagine if your exquisite squid-ink pasta was served to you with a severed pinky in it, and when you noted this to your waiter, the chef stormed out and bellowed, “If you don’t like my cooking, then just go make something yourself! You’re not even a chef, are you? You haven’t slaved over a hot stove for hours on end, sucking the sweat that accumulates on your upper lip into your mouth so that it doesn’t drip on the food! You know nothing of my work!” You’d probably say, “Okay, but I’ve eaten enough food in my life to know that it shouldn’t have still-bleeding fingers in it, and also there’s no need to get so huffy, and also ick.” Criticism can be really ****ing difficult, but it ain’t heart science or rocket surgery. It’s more like sex, in that anyone can do it, and a select handful can do it well enough to make a career out of it.
> 
> In a final analysis, maybe people would see you as a more sympathetic figure if you didn’t keep recalling all the delectable cuisine you and your husband enjoyed during your free trip to Italy. But hey, I’m not a screenwriter. I’m apparently just some guy.
> 
> Forever your horsefly,
> 
> Charles



Oops accidental double post
Still a ****ing tool tho


----------



## carmencrem

He's in Tokyo, he's accompanying Alicia bc she's to attend to some events there and he's free.


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL expect some pap pics from Tokyo yall!!!! Gotta promote another flop of hers


----------



## FassbenderLover

So the "we're too private to talk about our relationship" didn't work, their movie flopped and who knows if she's gonna get any nods for any awards, so its time to do something different. Now its "lets show the world we're together and we can be public about our private relationship" LOLOL this is too funny


----------



## artemis09

So, I normally dislike commenting on the whole relationship ordeal that has been happening, but if he is in Tokyo, then it seems more of a move to support her. Flying all the way to Japan just for promoting one of her movies (and possibly TLBO, depending on how you look at it) honestly makes no sense at this point. Pap photos? Pap culture is not known to be huge in Japan, so they're either really going the extra mile for virtually nothing, or in fact he's there as support.


----------



## carmencrem

https://makeupmag.com/mike-marino-ages-michael-fassbender-for-the-light-between-oceans/


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Laughing so hard at all the critics ridiculing the tantrum throwing essay by Mrs. Cianfrance. So hilarious and a wonderful read. Being a crybaby if people dont like your husband's product will only lead to more embarrassment. The Daily Beast's response is my favorite.


I knew that wasn't going to end well.


----------



## Selayang430

artemis09 said:


> So, I normally dislike commenting on the whole relationship ordeal that has been happening, but if he is in Tokyo, then it seems more of a move to support her. Flying all the way to Japan just for promoting one of her movies (and possibly TLBO, depending on how you look at it) honestly makes no sense at this point. Pap photos? Pap culture is not known to be huge in Japan, so they're either really going the extra mile for virtually nothing, or in fact he's there as support.



She is doing promo for Jason Bourne in Tokyo


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He's in Tokyo, he's accompanying Alicia bc she's to attend to some events there and he's free.



Matt was there in August so this round she is alone to promote Jason Bourne. Michael is going too I think they take the chance to have a short holiday there.


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> He's in Tokyo, he's accompanying Alicia bc she's to attend to some events there and he's free.


Wonderful, besides supporting Alicia, he gets to visit one of the most interesting cities in the world. I assume he is interested in Japanese culture, considering his liking of Japanese food and having an ex with Japanese heritage. He must have exposed to some of the culture. Hope he's having a great time there. I think this is his first time to visit one of East Asian countries, no?


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL expect some pap pics from Tokyo yall!!!! Gotta promote another flop of hers


Is he there already? Must be done with the AC stuff then


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He's in Tokyo, he's accompanying Alicia bc she's to attend to some events there and he's free.



 Japan is wonderful for holidays. Clean places, polite people, nice foods. They must try Kobe beef in Tokyo - those cows are listening to music ! Haha
Or they go to temples for wishes.


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> Their juvenile sarcasm and rudeness have fans too, understandably [emoji846]. *A person's attitude is best tested when one is under criticism*.


Yes absolutely, just like Ms. plumbs attitude when critics dared to criticize her husbands movie.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Japan is wonderful for holidays. Clean places, polite people, nice foods. They must try Kobe beef in Tokyo - those cows are listening to music ! Haha
> Or they go to temples for wishes.



I'm sure Michael and Alicia will make the most of their time in Japan, he loves sushi so will be well spoiled in the food department! Now he has free time available he is spending every minute he can with Alicia, showing real commitment to her [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm sure Michael and Alicia will make the most of their time in Japan, he loves sushi so will be well spoiled in the food department! Now he has free time available he is spending every minute he can with Alicia, showing real commitment to her


Awww yes I'm so happy for them. I'm happy he's in love: it's one of the best -absolutely the best- feelings in life. As Michael says "it liberates endorphins" 


gingerglory said:


> Wonderful, besides supporting Alicia, he gets to visit one of the most interesting cities in the world. I assume he is interested in Japanese culture, considering his liking of Japanese food and having an ex with Japanese heritage. He must have exposed to some of the culture. Hope he's having a great time there. I think this is his first time to visit one of East Asian countries, no?


yes I would love to visit Tokyo too, and I absolutely ADORE Japanese food. 
Michael does too, yeah. It was the first thing he wanted to eat after finishing "Hunger"


----------



## Selayang430

Esizzle said:


> Yes absolutely, just like Ms. plumbs attitude when critics dared to criticize her husbands movie.



Critics themselves shall show the right attitude towards criticism as example. Throwing juvenile remarks back doesn't help. Anyway life moves on.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm sure Michael and Alicia will make the most of their time in Japan, he loves sushi so will be well spoiled in the food department! Now he has free time available he is spending every minute he can with Alicia, showing real commitment to her [emoji7][emoji7]



Michael's shirts will be even tighter after all the good foods in Japan! The subway there is fantastic he can ditch taxi altogether [emoji1]


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> !!!


@billcollage: Fassbender, Cotillard, Irons and @BKBMG give utterly intense and emotional performances in #AssassinsCreedMovie.  Kurzel's vision is epic.
 @billcollage: In my opinion: @assassinscreed gamers will flip, FLIP! But audiences who don't yet know this world will also LOVE #AssassinsCreedMovie
I'm curious to see some reactions from the  screenings.



Hackensack said:


> I have a different response, myself.  *Bramesco especially reads like a frat-boy twat. * Brody starts well, but loses credibility when suggesting that all she cares about is the "fine food" of Venice.  I think the tantrum-throwing crybaby critics--who so clearly can't take any criticism themselves!--don't come off well here.


I know that he's a Cianfrance's fan, but yes.. "I must admit that the dialogue is a bit sweaty and that your man does not know how to arrive at a satisfying finish.If I were a cruder critic — say, the sort to compare an entire field of professionals to parasitic insects” this is where I would make a sex joke."..
Anyway,I posted his tweet after a screening:
Charles Bramesco@intothecrevasse
THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS: a sweeping yet intimate Old Testament fable, rendered with a classicist's verve. Could've done without the coda.



Hackensack said:


> Actually--they aren't that clever.  Hilarious?  Not even close!  I'm not surprised that they want to double down on their response to the movie--who, after, dares to criticize the godlike-critics?  They aren't used to taking the sort of criticism they dish out.  Of course they're angry that people just don't roll over and die when they make their pronouncements about a film.  An appropriate response to her letter would have been simply to say: "Well, I understand where she's coming from but I stand by my review."  That's not what they're saying.  They're _furious _that their judgment is being criticized, and so they resort to juvenile sarcasm.


I guess that those who didn't want the movie to do well will find them incredibly hilarious.. I don't know.


> If I were a cruder critic — say, the sort to compare an entire field of professionals to parasitic insects


The comparison is not flattering   but the exact words are "critics _can be _horseflies".. She didn't write "critics (the entire field) _are _horseflies. 
While she's absolutely right about the misogynist "chick flick" label and a certain kind of lazy critism (I've personally read these reviews..),I agree with Kate Erbland. Her response,obviously,comes from a personal place and it doesn't change the fact that she makes some good points,but I can see how it may come across as a generalization,even if she was referring to specific reviews (and episodes). And,honestly,if I hadn't read the reviews,I would have thought that she was talking about a panned film. And it's not a panned film. I'd say that some aspects of the film like acting and cinematography were almost unanimously praised. It  has favorable reviews from many (reputable) publications,60 on MC and it's fresh on RT if you click on top critics. It was also a NY Times critics' pick of the week.


----------



## aprilmayjune

here's a pretty picture of some pretty people to hide my drunken ramblings oops


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Actually--they aren't that clever.  Hilarious?  Not even close!  I'm not surprised that they want to double down on their response to the movie--who, after, dares to criticize the godlike-critics?  They aren't used to taking the sort of criticism they dish out.  Of course they're angry that people just don't roll over and die when they make their pronouncements about a film.  An appropriate response to her letter would have been simply to say: "Well, I understand where she's coming from but I stand by my review."  That's not what they're saying.  They're _furious _that their judgment is being criticized, and so they resort to juvenile sarcasm.


Talk about being led by the nose. So now people are salivating at the Godly critics criticism of someone who dares to criticise them? Very telling.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> He's in Tokyo, he's accompanying Alicia bc she's to attend to some events there and he's free.


Nice to see him supporting his partner. It's what love is all about.


----------



## Selayang430

A Chinese fan met Michael & his girlfriend in Omotesandp, Tokyo (東京表參道）a place near Shibuya. She was overjoyed to meet 'magneto'. She said Michael is very nice to touch her shoulder


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> A Chinese fan met Michael & his girlfriend in Omotesandp, Tokyo (東京表參道）a place near Shibuya. She was overjoyed to meet 'magneto'. She said Michael is very nice to touch her shoulder
> 
> View attachment 3477336


Thank you for this!
How cute, he's accompanying her just to spend some time together, while she has to attend to some events for Bourne which is coming out soon

Btw a pity TLBO isn't opening in places like Japan, a Japanese girl told me it isn't coming out there, not in the following months at least- I also saw it on IMDb that the movie is not listed there then- but it's understandable and luckily it came out in India 

So happy to see them together around just accompanying each other to events


----------



## carmencrem

https://67.media.tumblr.com/b08191178f3f9cb29e9b105b86dfe8ab/tumblr_oe528kY9Pk1trd76fo1_400.gif CUTIE


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Thank you for this!
> How cute, he's accompanying her just to spend some time together, while she has to attend to some events
> 
> Btw a pity TLBO isn't opening in places like Japan, a Japanese girl told me it isn't coming out there -I also saw it on IMDb then- but it's understandable, it's not such a "big" movie and luckily it came out in India
> 
> So happy to see them together around just accompanying each other to events



Japanese fans are surprised he is in Tokyo. He has no official activity there. Some think he may go to Asakusa Temple (淺草） to pray. It is a very famous temple - Chris Pine visited it when he promoted Star Trek. You can pray for health, love , etc.


----------



## Selayang430

Michael wrote a wedding card for friends


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow, sightings of them already? No pics?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Two days to hang out in Tokyo before she has work obligations--seems likely someone will snap a pic sooner or later.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Two days to hang out in Tokyo before she has work obligations--seems likely someone will snap a pic sooner or later.


Hope so!!


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/fassypicgif/status/763364450917228544


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Hope so!!



The thing is those 'in' places in Tokyo e.g. Harajuku, Shinjuku, Shibuya , Roppongi are very crowded and full of attractive stuff. The lady who spotted him said it was pure luck to be able to identify him from the crowd. And you know he walks very fast also. Sighting of him inside subway, restaurant are more probable. 

At the same time, beware of some may use fake accounts to post fake sighting of him in London lol.


----------



## Selayang430

Assassin's Creed Japanese poster


----------



## Selayang430

Assassin Creed - Hong Kong poster


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lol @ my post being removed. I wanna know what part of it was political LOL too funny


----------



## carmencrem

This guy just met Michael in Tokyo


----------



## FassbenderLover

Aww
Of course there will be more by tomorrow


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> This guy just met Michael in Tokyo



Wasn't someone looking for pics of Michael in Tokyo? Well if picture confirmation was needed it's been provided now [emoji2]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> This guy just met Michael in Tokyo



He met Michael at Ginza - happening place. 
Some dreaming of when Submergence promo - 3 of them......


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> He met Michael at Ginza - happening place.
> Some dreaming of when Submergence promo - 3 of them......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478695


i dream about submergence promo feat. the three of them _all the time._


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Wasn't someone looking for pics of Michael in Tokyo? Well if picture confirmation was needed it's been provided now [emoji2]


Maybe a pic of Jezza would make some happy lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

One of my more PG dreams goes like this:

Alicia (in NYC for Submergence promo, sipping red wine): James, I'm worried about Michael. It's only been two days but he keeps sending me Snapchats of the cat wearing sweaters. He also bought a home karaoke set and sent out e-vites to something called Magneto's Metalpocalypse: Long Live the 80s Karaoke Night.

James (also in NYC, doing shots): ****in' hell! Want a Flaming Dr. Pepper?

Alicia: Damn right I do! (Beat while they drink.) So I was thinking, why can't he come on this promo tour with us? He can research serial killers and stay caught up on postproduction from anywhere! Technology is a beautiful thing.

James: Hasn't he sat on like, twelve iPhones by now?

Alicia: Yes but don't mention that. I keep hiding the broken ones and replacing them with new ones before he notices.

James: Get him out here! Oh, I heard the Kravitzes are in town! Think he could set me up with Zoe? She was such a blast on First Class.

Michael: Oh thank god I was so lonely.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/te...ance-new-jersey-princeton-theater-1201730318/

Weightless lives! Did we know this? I may have just missed it.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/te...ance-new-jersey-princeton-theater-1201730318/
> 
> Weightless lives! Did we know this? I may have just missed it.


Thanks so much darlingggggg


----------



## Morgane

I guess it's possible that Weightless premieres at the Berlinale.  
I didn't pay attention to the poster,but I've just found this on IMDb and it loooks like Rampling has a prominent role:
Bill Collage @billcollage  She is totally intense. Amazing to have her in this film. Wait until u see her.


----------



## mollie12

carmencrem said:


> This guy just met Michael in Tokyo



Yeah, AV's makeup artist was instagramming from the same district (Ginza, as another poster said) in the same time frame, though their hotel is in Roppongi.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I guess it's possible that Weightless premieres at the Berlinale.
> I didn't pay attention to the poster,but I've just found this on IMDb and it loooks like Rampling has a prominent role:
> Bill Collage @billcollage  She is totally intense. Amazing to have her in this film. Wait until u see her.



Judging by Charlotte's name being early in the billing on that poster it looks like she has a prominent role; good news for me - she is a great actress, one of my favourites, her 2015 performance in 45 Years was outstanding.

I took a look at IMDB and it doesn't have the full cast list yet. However I found this on the message board:
https://m.imdb.com/title/tt2094766/board/threads/261764348/
If what this guy was told is correct, there are plans for 4 Assassins Creed films! [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, AV's makeup artist was instagramming from the same district (Ginza, as another poster said) in the same time frame, though their hotel is in Roppongi.



Yes, I saw her pics too - looks like they are staying in one very tall skyscraper hotel!


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> I guess it's possible that Weightless premieres at the Berlinale.
> I didn't pay attention to the poster,but I've just found this on IMDb and it loooks like Rampling has a prominent role:
> Bill Collage @billcollage  She is totally intense. Amazing to have her in this film. Wait until u see her.


Racist people are the scum of the earth for me. Can't believe Michael actually paid her to be in his movie.


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> Racist people are the scum of the earth for me. Can't believe Michael actually paid her to be in his movie.


To be fair, it's entirely possible he had no idea about her attitude.  I'm pretty sure those quotes came out after AC was finished with principal photography and production had begun on The Snowman.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, I saw her pics too - looks like they are staying in one very tall skyscraper hotel!



The night view from the skyscraper is breathtaking in Tokyo. After the official activities, they shall try to experience the kabuki [emoji3] , a  performance art from Far East.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> To be fair, it's entirely possible he had no idea about her attitude.  I'm pretty sure those quotes came out after AC was finished with principal photography and production had begun on The Snowman.



It's also possible Michael doesn't find her to be a racist, not everyone does, she herself says she is not; because some people hold that opinion doesn't make it true.

Anyway, I'm sure Charlotte was recruited for her acting talent and pedigree which can't be argued with. Michael worked with her before so must know her to some degree and hold her in esteem.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> The night view from the skyscraper is breathtaking in Tokyo. After the official activities, they shall try to experience the kabuki [emoji3] , a  performance art from Far East.



Oh sounds interesting - what exactly is kabuki?

And yes - the night view from their hotel is breathtaking! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh sounds interesting - what exactly is kabuki?
> 
> And yes - the night view from their hotel is breathtaking! [emoji2][emoji2]



As opera in the west, sing and dance and act too. 
They should find it interesting in the first 15 minutes after that could go either way.[emoji1]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> It's also possible Michael doesn't find her to be a racist, not everyone does, she herself says she is not; because some people hold that opinion doesn't make it true.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure Charlotte was recruited for her acting talent and pedigree which can't be argued with. Michael worked with her before so must know her to some degree and hold her in esteem.



Fully agree! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## artemis09

Yeah, I've always figured that Michael never knew about Charlotte since that didn't come out until after AC had wrapped. Plus, I've gotten the impression that he doesn't pay that much attention to what his peers say in the public sphere, especially if he's not close with them. He seems too busy most of the time.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> To be fair, it's entirely possible he had no idea about her attitude.  I'm pretty sure those quotes came out after AC was finished with principal photography and production had begun on The Snowman.


Oh thanks.  Ok in that case I hope Michael is aware of the clearly racist attitude of a clearly racist person and will try not to have people like her associated with his next movie. 
To others: if a person states a racist comment and after backlash from the media, trys to be like "oh actually I didnt mean _that_"...they are still a racist. Good thing her movie last year didnt win anything. Wouldn't want to give a racist more publicity.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I will repeat - it's entirely possible Michael does not share some people's opinion that Charlotte is a racist. Even more so as Alicia cast her in her film Euphoria after the comments being referred to. As far as I'm concerned Charlotte explained herself subsequently and was at pains to make it clear she is not a racist. I prefer to give her the benefit of the doubt rather than sling mud at her.


----------



## Esizzle

I dont care if Alicia chooses to actively associate her self with a known racist. I do care if Michael does though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

"Known" to some people who view her that way, but that does not apply to everyone. I'm sure Michael and Alicia influence and take advice from each other too, which suggests to me that neither of them considers Charlotte to be racist.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> "Known" to some people who view her that way, but that does not apply to everyone. I'm sure Michael and Alicia influence and take advice from each other too, which suggests to me that neither of them considers Charlotte to be racist.



Yes - The world is diversified and have different opinions & views.


----------



## Esizzle

"perhaps black actors did not deserve to make the final list" Sounds racist as (you know what) to me. Too bad racist Charlotte Rampling cannot even use the "english is my second language and my accent is confusing" excuse used by her latest employer. Disgusting woman all around.
She is super old so she probably grew up in an era where being a racist was ok though that is not an excuse at all.
I hope Michael made himself aware of the latest development with this woma and keep her hidden away during AC promotions.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Sounds to me like Charlotte's comment is deliberately being interpreted a certain way. She subsequently expanded on that and made it clear that she meant maybe the black actors' performances that year were not as award worthy as the white actors who had been nominated; furthermore that all nominations and awards should be made solely on how good the performances are, not on the colour of skin. I don't see anything racist in that at all. And who are these women being labelled as disgusting too? I don't care to see human beings talked about in such an uncharitable way, judging people like this is very negative. I'm sure Michael himself wouldn't approve.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Sounds to me like Charlotte's comment is deliberately being interpreted a certain way. She subsequently expanded on that and made it clear that she meant maybe the black actors' performances that year were not as award worthy as the white actors who had been nominated; furthermore that all nominations and awards should be made solely on how good the performances are, not on the colour of skin. I don't see anything racist in that at all. And who are these women being labelled as disgusting too? I don't care to see human beings talked about in such an uncharitable way, judging people like this is very negative. I'm sure Michael himself wouldn't approve.



This is what I understand - on merits. There is  no Asian actors qualified as well. 

This year there shall be some black actors nomination as they are quite strong this year  in a couple of movies in the Oscar race.


----------



## Esizzle

Wealthy white woman to minorities "stop whining you less talented people and just let white people enjoy these superficial, glitzy but worthless awards".
Oh well, England can keep vile racist woman like her to themselves. Hope she doesnt get an American, Asian, African or any other movie to work in.
But really, I hope Michael doesnt bring out this vile woman out for AC promos. He and the movie dont need that at all. Done with her vileness for now.


----------



## kashlo

The fact that some people can't see why Charlotte's comments are problamatic is genuinely concerning. I do hope that Michael has enough social awareness and intellect to see why her comments were unacceptable.


----------



## pearlyqueen

The fact that some people write a sub text to comments is indeed alarming, almost like they want to find problems. Social awareness and intellect are not being employed by doing this. Very concerning there is so much capacity to be judgemental and wish ill on others. I know Michael has big problems with people judging others and mob mentality. Incidentally, Charlotte has lived in France most of her life and is highly regarded in Europe.Perhaps racism is defined differently here compared to the USA? Charlotte has plenty of upcoming projects so is certainly not uniformly regarded as disgusting and vile. With regards to promotion of AC I expect the bulk of it will be carried out by Michael and Justin, possibly Ariane may be involved too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The reaching here to give Charlotte Rampling a hall pass on her racism is _astounding_. And it's NOT a sub-text to her comments - *IT IS* her comments.

Her saying that the diversity row over this year’s white nominees was “racist to whites” is utterly ridiculous and yes, it shows both a lack of understanding of what racism is and the effect of those words. Her saying she isn't racist doesn't mean she isn't.

She came out later saying she regretted those comments. _Of course she did_. Because she was rightly called out on them. But her apology was like many of those where they try to be the victim. That is, "I'm sorry if my comments were misunderstood". No honey, your comments were loud and crystal clear,

And excuse me @pearlyqueen ? - racism is defined differently in Europe than to the US? Uh...*NO* - racism is racism the world over.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> The fact that some people write a sub text to comments is indeed alarming, almost like they want to find problems. Social awareness and intellect are not being employed by doing this. Very concerning there is so much capacity to be judgemental and wish ill on others. I know Michael has big problems with people judging others and mob mentality. Incidentally, Charlotte has lived in France most of her life and is highly regarded in Europe.Perhaps racism is defined differently here compared to the USA? Charlotte has plenty of upcoming projects so is certainly not uniformly regarded as disgusting and vile. With regards to promotion of AC I expect the bulk of it will be carried out by Michael and Justin, possibly Ariane may be involved too.



The promotion will be left to the young fellows [emoji1]


----------



## pearlyqueen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The reaching here to give Charlotte Rampling a hall pass on her racism is _astounding_. And it's NOT a sub-text to her comments - *IT IS* her comments.
> 
> Her saying that the diversity row over this year’s white nominees was “racist to whites” is utterly ridiculous and yes, it shows both a lack of understanding of what racism is and the effect of those words. Her saying she isn't racist doesn't mean she isn't.
> 
> She came out later saying she regretted those comments. _Of course she did_. Because she was rightly called out on them. But her apology was like many of those where they try to be the victim. That is, "I'm sorry if my comments were misunderstood". No honey, your comments were loud and crystal clear,
> 
> And excuse me @pearlyqueen ? - racism is defined differently in Europe than to the US? Uh...*NO* - racism is racism the world over.



So you can confirm Charlotte actually said this: "stop whining you less talented people and just let white people enjoy these superficial, glitzy but worthless awards". I see no record of this so assumed it was the way her comments had been interpreted? She later clarified her remark and didn't say she regretted it, but regretted the way it was interpreted . In clarifying it she said that to pass over performances by white actors by giving awards to black actors if they weren't as good would be racist to white actors. She also stressed that skin colour shouldn't be a factor ever and stressed she is not racist. My querying if racism is defined differently in the US and UK is because I've seen it said here before, by Americans, that it is impossible for white people to experience racism against them. But that is not the case in law in the U.K. which defines racial prejudice can be equally applied against people of any race, colour or creed and is punishable by law here. 

Charlotte has already explained what she meant and I take her at her word. If others choose not to that's up to them; we don't all have to agree on that. But I'm pretty sure that neither Michael nor Alicia would choose to employ or associate themselves with someone they knew to be a racist.


----------



## aprilmayjune

This is an interesting discussion on the Ezra Pound problem I mentioned, Ez. There's a point at which an artist's personal reprehensibility makes their art inaccessible, and that point seems to vary for most people here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> This is an interesting discussion on the Ezra Pound problem I mentioned, Ez. There's a point at which an artist's personal reprehensibility makes their art inaccessible, and that point seems to vary for most people here.



Agreed. And I suspect it is very unlikely any consensus will be reached, so we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> This is an interesting discussion on the Ezra Pound problem I mentioned, Ez. There's a point at which an artist's personal reprehensibility makes their art inaccessible, and that point seems to vary for most people here.


Very very true. I will be watching AC but solely for Michael. Never have and now never will watch a project associated with the racist Ms Rampling. If Michael decides to hire her for AC sequel, sadly that will go unwatched by me because of her.


----------



## carmencrem

a-vikander.ru


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

Ehhhmmm... (?) did they go somewhere? A restaurant? I wish I could understand Japanese tho..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ehhhmmm... (?) did they go somewhere? A restaurant? I wish I could understand Japanese tho..



Ok. I use Baidu translate to Chinese since the two languages are closer. Alicia talked about robot restaurant Tokyo in her FB interview. Hence this guy thinks they shall be going tonight as the restaurant is not far from the press conference place (八芳園）. He is rushing there. Good luck to him! [emoji1]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Ok. I use Baidu translate to Chinese since the two languages are closer. Alicia talked about robot restaurant Tokyo. Hence this guy thinks they shall be going tonight as the restaurant is not far from the press conference place (八芳園）. He is rushing there. Good luck to him! [emoji1]


Haha thanks so much!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Haha thanks so much!!



That fan has a point. The restaurant is the new  in place to visit in Tokyo and it is in Shinjuku Kabuki famous red light district. Very unique- they definitely will go just don't know when. If they go quite possible there will be sighting - just too many tourists


----------



## carmencrem

Vk.com


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Vk.com



From X-men to TLBO to TAU - he is a father in all 3 ! [emoji1][emoji10]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

There are also a lot of Tweets in Japanese of people who saw him around but I can't really understand all they say, I can just figure out. I think he waited for her and visited the city or something and then went there by the end of the event  from what I saw that place is beautiful!!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> There are also a lot of Tweets in Japanese of people who saw him around but I can't really understand all they say, I can just figure out. I think he waited for her and visited the city or something and then went there by the end of the event  from what I saw that place is beautiful!!!



Thanks for sharing. 
Like in Munich, when she was busy at work he just walked around to kill time before joining her again. 
He came by after press conference- I bet he also curious to see Japanese style gardens


----------



## carmencrem

Tbt - 2014


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Like in Munich, when she was busy at work he just walked around to kill time before joining her again.
> He came by after press conference- I bet he also curious to see Japanese style gardens


I can understand him! They're so so so beautiful.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another person saw Michael and Alicia in Hackney last weekend, but didn't get a pic of them:


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Another person saw Michael and Alicia in Hackney last weekend, but didn't get a pic of them:
> 
> View attachment 3479435


Another PR payroll... I'm startin thinking they've paid half of the world to make up their appearances.. it's dangerous.. how do they trust all these people? And again, bad bad bad PR job... without even tagging them.. how can they promote TLBO? Lmao sorry, jokes aside, nice finding! Thank you so much pearly! Xx glad they've been enjoying some free time together


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Another person saw Michael and Alicia in Hackney last weekend, but didn't get a pic of them:
> 
> View attachment 3479435


With them being spotted earlier in Dalston, that means they did the canal walk from Primrose Hill to Broadway Market. OMG the man is smitten. They did one of the ultimate romantic walks 'real' Londoners do. One of the ones contented couples do on a Saturday, lunch time into the afternoon.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> With them being spotted earlier in Dalston, that means they did the canal walk from Primrose Hill to Broadway Market. OMG the man is smitten. They did one of the ultimate romantic walks 'real' Londoners do. One of the ones contented couples do on a Saturday, lunch time into the afternoon.


Same with the Williamsburg Bridge where they were spotted back in July. After dark it's a beautiful walk if you just want to be alone with someone, with a gorgeous view of Manhattan.

(though to be fair maybe he just wanted to go to Duff's and walking is legit faster than taking the subway or a cab)


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Same with the Williamsburg Bridge where they were spotted back in July. After dark it's a beautiful walk if you just want to be alone with someone, with a gorgeous view of Manhattan.





Just Askin said:


> With them being spotted earlier in Dalston, that means they did the canal walk from Primrose Hill to Broadway Market. OMG the man is smitten. They did one of the ultimate romantic walks 'real' Londoners do. One of the ones contented couples do on a Saturday, lunch time into the afternoon.


Yay, go Michael!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> With them being spotted earlier in Dalston, that means they did the canal walk from Primrose Hill to Broadway Market. OMG the man is smitten. They did one of the ultimate romantic walks 'real' Londoners do. One of the ones contented couples do on a Saturday, lunch time into the afternoon.



Yes exactly! Michael has always loved walking along the towpath on the Regents Canal, now he has his partner it's a romantic pleasure [emoji175] And another bonus - they got to offset the carbon cost of their taxi journey to the Chiltern Firehouse by taking a lovers stroll! 

Such a down to earth couple, just living the same kind of life as other Londoners, enjoying the simple pleasures on their doorstep together. There's no doubt Michael is mega smitten, Alicia is a lucky lady [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Allie28

Since Michael's made all the recent effort to be with her as much as possible... Visiting her in Germany 3 out of 4 weekends, being with her in London, and now accompanying her on her trip to Japan, I'm just happily surprised no one's started calling him "the leech" yet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Since Michael's made all the recent effort to be with her as much as possible... Visiting her in Germany 3 out of 4 weekends, being with her in London, and now accompanying her on her trip to Japan, I'm just happily surprised no one's started calling him "the leech" yet.



LOL - hadn't thought of that scenario!! Let's hope Alicia's fans are kinder to him than some of his have been towards her. 

Seriously, the point must have been reached now when it's just madness denying Michael and Alicia are a couple in a serious relationship. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Very very true. I will be watching AC but solely for Michael. Never have and now never will watch a project associated with the racist Ms Rampling. If Michael decides to hire her for AC sequel, sadly that will go unwatched by me because of her.


 I think he's wise enough not to. Actors who he's worked with before he's worked with again. I don't believe she'll be one of them


----------



## pearlyqueen

For those in the U.K. - IMDB is showing a date of 24th November for TAU on general release here [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> For those in the U.K. - IMDB is showing a date of 24th November for TAU on general release here [emoji2]


yaaaaaa!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Same with the Williamsburg Bridge where they were spotted back in July. After dark it's a beautiful walk if you just want to be alone with someone, with a gorgeous view of Manhattan.


I'd forgotten about that.



pearlyqueen said:


> And another bonus - they got to offset the carbon cost of their taxi journey to the Chiltern Firehouse by taking a lovers stroll!


  next move.



Allie28 said:


> I'm just happily surprised no one's started calling him "the leech" yet.


Wouldn't put it past some. He's not following their plan after all.



pearlyqueen said:


> LOL - hadn't thought of that scenario!! Let's hope Alicia's fans are kinder to him than some of his have been towards her.


What ever happened to respecting others wishes? Pray neither of them ever get to see the vile things that have been said about her and to some extent him.



pearlyqueen said:


> Seriously, the point must have been reached now when it's just madness denying Michael and Alicia are a couple in a serious relationship.


Pearly, some people are on the disbelieving Cumberbitch level. Just so glad the majority of them Seem to live thousands of miles away from Michael and Alica. Or I'm sure they'd be outside the door in harassment mode.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

I can't believe he's getting criticized for taking a cab

As for TAU, great to hear it has a theatrical release date in the UK. I'd love to know when we're going to be able to see it in the U.S. - whether that's on TV or in theaters.


----------



## carmencrem

ScorpionDoom said:


> I can't believe he's getting criticized for taking a cab
> 
> As for TAU, great to hear it has a theatrical release date in the UK. I'd love to know when we're going to be able to see it in the U.S. - whether that's on TV or in theaters.


 I read somewhere -don't ask me where but I'll tell you if and when it comes to my mind- that in the US is coming out online. (?) is it possible?


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> I can't believe he's getting criticized for taking a cab
> 
> As for TAU, great to hear it has a theatrical release date in the UK. I'd love to know when we're going to be able to see it in the U.S. - whether that's on TV or in theaters.



I know, I couldn't believe he was criticised for getting a cab either! But I've said enough about that already...

I read that TAU will be shown on a US TV channel from the same date - I think it is called Direct TV or something similar?


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> I can't believe he's getting criticized for taking a cab
> 
> As for TAU, great to hear it has a theatrical release date in the UK. I'd love to know when we're going to be able to see it in the U.S. - whether that's on TV or in theaters.


_Trespass Against Us _debuts Nov. 24 exclusively on DirecTV, while A24 will distribute the film to theaters sometime in 2017. 
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/09/22/trespass-against-us-trailer


----------



## carmencrem

According to Wikipedia tho TAU is coming out in the UK on November 16th and in the US on November 24th (internet)
Michael fassbender online says:

UK RELEASE: 14 OCTOBER 2016 [LONDON FILM FESTIVAL] 16 OCTOBER 2016 [THEATRES]
USA RELEASE: 24 NOVEMBER 2016 [INTERNET AND VARIOUS FILM FESTIVALS]

So confusing


----------



## mollie12

DirecTV is not internet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> According to Wikipedia tho TAU is coming out in the UK on November 16th and in the US on November 24th (internet)
> Michael fassbender online says:
> 
> UK RELEASE: 14 OCTOBER 2016 [LONDON FILM FESTIVAL] 16 OCTOBER 2016 [THEATRES]
> USA RELEASE: 24 NOVEMBER 2016 [INTERNET AND VARIOUS FILM FESTIVALS]
> 
> So confusing



TAU is showing at the London Film Festival on three consecutive days - 14/15/16 October.

Not sure what  Wikipedia's source is but IMDB has the UK general release date as 24th November.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> TAU is showing at the London Film Festival on three consecutive days - 14/15/16 October.
> 
> Not sure what  Wikipedia's source is but IMDB has the UK general release date as 24th November.


Just tickets for the 14th


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Just tickets for the 14th



You got some?!! Well done [emoji2]


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> DirecTV is not internet.



It's what, some kind of subscription service? Is there any way someone would be able to see TAU if they don't have it--a one-time purchase or something like that?


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> It's what, some kind of subscription service? Is there any way someone would be able to see TAU if they don't have it--a one-time purchase or something like that?


Yeah, it's a satellite television provider that has a deal with A24 to deliver some movies early/exclusive to its subscribers.  It's not like a cable pay-per-view or Itunes deal.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> It's what, some kind of subscription service? Is there any way someone would be able to see TAU if they don't have it--a one-time purchase or something like that?


Seems to be a satellite service. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirecTV . I haven't a clue how it all works with you.


----------



## Just Askin

I was just reminded that this existed...


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Thanks for replies on TAU's US release date. I have Direct TV so this'll work out well for me, anyway. I didn't think I was going to be able to see it this year, so this is a pleasant surprise. Can't wait.


----------



## carmencrem

I wish I knew what this means: 

"Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender is go to the robot restaurant, I think."

 

https://twitter.com/itsnotrealname/status/781751546597957632


----------



## carmencrem

carmencrem said:


> I wish I knew what this means:
> 
> "Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender is go to the robot restaurant, I think."
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/itsnotrealname/status/781751546597957632


Got it. They went to see the Robot Show, its a very typical thing, other people said so on twitter, so that's -probably- the meaning of "robot restaurant"


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I was just reminded that this existed...



When he says "naughty"... haha!


----------



## carmencrem

http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb59cbb6 some parts are new to me! If you can't see it just type "fassbender" or "Vikander" in the video section and you'll find the two interviews  this one I linked was the cutest. It's "F & V continue their on screen off screen"


----------



## carmencrem

I can't


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://twitter.com/KingCalmette/status/781969734908583936
it is recent?  he has shaved? Japan seems to be, at least the girls in the background seem Japanese


----------



## carmencrem

lunadeagosto said:


> https://twitter.com/KingCalmette/status/781969734908583936
> it is recent?  he has shaved? Japan seems to be, at least the girls in the background seem Japanese


Oh, no, this is 99.99% from the Sydney premiere of X Men (may 16). Look at his outfit.  
Thank you tho!


----------



## carmencrem

German interview // Michael and Alicia for TLBO 

http://m.vogue.de/people-kultur/peo...alerie2?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

You can translate it if you want  
These parts are cute and new to me:

Q: ... We have heard that you have brought your partner when filming "The Light Between Oceans" in a slightly dangerous situation ...

AV: You mean the shaving scene? It was very exciting indeed to shave Michael with a real razor. Of course, many people had concerns. Me too, because I asked myself all the time: Will I be able to do it without injuring him fatally? (Laughs)

MF: What's the worst that could have happened? Okay, a cut on the upper lip would not have been quite so pleasant. But Alicia is a natural talent and it was really cool.

Q: And now you are filming, Alicia Vikander, in Bavaria. Did you get by Michael Fassbender, who is half German, advice?

MF: I only say Schnitzel!

AV: ... and I'm crazy about it!

In addition to culinary preferences you both have another commonality: Besides acting both of you produce now. Some said that you, Michael, want to stop acting for a while.

[...]

Q: When may we admire you 2 together on the big screen again?

AV: Now first of all, our current projects are our priorities. But who knows...

MF: I think it would be nice to make a film together again, and to bring it together on the screen, perhaps even a private project. But that requires time, passion, eventually every single detail has to be perfect. 

Nice, I hope so! I loved them together on screen apart from off


----------



## FassbenderLover

That picture is from 2008 I believe


----------



## aprilmayjune

So many jokes about this "private project" I don't even know where to start...


----------



## carmencrem

They're probably spending her birthday there, in Japan. Or maybe just the weekend. 
Btw they're still there. Beer festival.  yay


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> So many jokes about this "private project" I don't even know where to start...


Wtf I read it and I was like WHAAAt lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Wtf I read it and I was like WHAAAt lol


It's a sex tape. The private project is a sex tape.

OR:

1. "In the Kitchen with Vikassy," a cooking show where Alicia makes food and Michael makes cocktails. Everything is themed.
2. "Hopping Around the World with Kangaroo," a travelogue from the POV of their cat. He wears the traditional garb of every country.
3. "Adrenaline Rushin' to the Finish Line," helmet Go-Pro footage of their more adventurous hobbies--race-car driving, motorcycling, sky-diving, bungee-jumping, etc.
4. A SUPER SRS DRAMA. Two hours of crying. Oscars for everyone.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> They're probably spending her birthday there, in Japan. Or maybe just the weekend.
> Btw they're still there. Beer festival.  yay



Great that Michael and Alicia are getting to explore Japan together, Kanazawa looks beautiful btw!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> It's a sex tape. The private project is a sex tape.
> 
> OR:
> 
> 1. "In the Kitchen with Vikassy," a cooking show where Alicia makes food and Michael makes cocktails. Everything is themed.
> 2. "Hopping Around the World with Kangaroo," a travelogue from the POV of their cat. He wears the traditional garb of every country.
> 3. "Adrenaline Rushin' to the Finish Line," helmet Go-Pro footage of their more adventurous hobbies--race-car driving, motorcycling, sky-diving, bungee-jumping, etc.
> 4. A SUPER SRS DRAMA. Two hours of crying. Oscars for everyone.



You may well be onto something here.... [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> It's a sex tape. The private project is a sex tape.
> 
> OR:
> 
> 1. "In the Kitchen with Vikassy," a cooking show where Alicia makes food and Michael makes cocktails. Everything is themed.
> 2. "Hopping Around the World with Kangaroo," a travelogue from the POV of their cat. He wears the traditional garb of every country.
> 3. "Adrenaline Rushin' to the Finish Line," helmet Go-Pro footage of their more adventurous hobbies--race-car driving, motorcycling, sky-diving, bungee-jumping, etc.
> 4. A SUPER SRS DRAMA. Two hours of crying. Oscars for everyone.



#1 is feasible. Since they travel together a lot and also visit each other on sites , they can have this cooking program in each location by working with local restaurants. Basically Vikassy cooks a meal and the local restaurant cook another - each introduce cuisine they know best. Beer/ wine / coffee tasting can be included.
With this , they  get to eat free foods and find sponsors in tourism boards, travel agents and foods manufacturers 

While sex tape project seems irresistible but it won't be made be public. For selfish reason, don't support this idea.


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol why the **** _hasn't _the PR Posse hired us yet? we are so full of good ideas


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol why the **** _hasn't _the PR Posse hired us yet? we are so full of good ideas


Bc the vikassy PR posse doesn't exist   sob 



aprilmayjune said:


> It's a sex tape. The private project is a sex tape.
> 
> OR:
> 
> 1. "In the Kitchen with Vikassy," a cooking show where Alicia makes food and Michael makes cocktails. Everything is themed.
> 2. "Hopping Around the World with Kangaroo," a travelogue from the POV of their cat. He wears the traditional garb of every country.
> 3. "Adrenaline Rushin' to the Finish Line," helmet Go-Pro footage of their more adventurous hobbies--race-car driving, motorcycling, sky-diving, bungee-jumping, etc.
> 4. A SUPER SRS DRAMA. Two hours of crying. Oscars for everyone.


You kill me. I hope you're considering a career in the media, in theatre or something, you're too original creative and funny haha. 
I'd watch anything and everything vikassy! Yay. 
Even the POV of their cat thing. :3 


pearlyqueen said:


> Great that Michael and Alicia are getting to explore Japan together, Kanazawa looks beautiful btw!


Just saw the pics!! Gorgeous indeed.


----------



## Esizzle

LOL @ the fan from Japenese Beer festival calling Alicia a side piece and then shading her looks haha


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> It's a sex tape. The private project is a sex tape.
> 
> OR:
> 
> 1. "In the Kitchen with Vikassy," a cooking show where Alicia makes food and Michael makes cocktails. Everything is themed.
> 2. "Hopping Around the World with Kangaroo," a travelogue from the POV of their cat. He wears the traditional garb of every country.
> 3. "Adrenaline Rushin' to the Finish Line," helmet Go-Pro footage of their more adventurous hobbies--race-car driving, motorcycling, sky-diving, bungee-jumping, etc.
> 4. A SUPER SRS DRAMA. Two hours of crying. Oscars for everyone.


LOL!!! 
#4 is a checkmark with TLBO . (two hours of crying besides the oscars part).
I would watch #1 but with Michael cooking. I think he has said before that he is a good cook? ...or that he likes to cook. One of the them lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> LOL @ the fan from Japenese Beer festival calling Alicia a side piece and then shading her looks haha



Ahhh but was he calling her a side piece and shading her or was he giving away that IT WASN'T ALICIA AT ALL DUN DUN DUNNNN

choose wisely!!! [emoji16]


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Ahhh but was he calling her a side piece and shading her or was he giving away that IT WASN'T ALICIA AT ALL DUN DUN DUNNNN
> 
> choose wisely!!! [emoji16]


Haha! I did think of that possibility too! Since the friend of the guy said she looked up the side piece to see what she looked like, I will safely assume that Michael was actually with Alicia. Unless his legitimate side piece is also famous enough to be on the internet. In that case, Michel is having a _really _good time in Japan (just kidding )


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> LOL @ the fan from Japenese Beer festival calling Alicia a side piece and then shading her looks haha


I doubt he knows the Vikassy story.. 



aprilmayjune said:


> Ahhh but was he calling her a side piece and shading her or was he giving away that IT WASN'T ALICIA AT ALL DUN DUN DUNNNN
> 
> choose wisely!!! [emoji16]





Does anyone know the source?


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> I doubt he knows the Vikassy story..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the source?



You are right. He probably does not know the vikassy story which makes it all the more hilarious with his unintentional alicia shade. 

The gif is from the photoshoot video from 2012...escapes my mind which one.


----------



## Morgane

I think he was just complimenting his friend.

You're right,it's for the  GQ UK cover (February 2012):
http://fashiontube.com/videos/a2cc86/gq-uk-michael-fassbender/


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm, she's a recent Oscar winner, LV spokesperson, promoting Bourne and people identify her as a side piece? Wow. How insulting. Certainly someone would hav recognized her hanging out with the bf right? LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

Nobody is going to recognise anyone they haven't clapped their own eyes on and this guy didn't see Alicia. Why would he know anything about Michael's love life. There's no shading going on except by some who choose to interpret it that way, reaching way too far.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Nobody is going to recognise anyone they haven't clapped their own eyes on and this guy didn't see Alicia. Why would he know anything about Michael's love life. There's no shading going on except by some who choose to interpret it that way, reaching way too far.



That guy didn't see Alicia at all - he said he just saw Michael with 2 beers on hands. 

Japan is 1115pm now and they shall be celebrating birthday in less than an hour. [emoji512][emoji898][emoji322][emoji311][emoji324][emoji320]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> That guy didn't see Alicia at all - he said he just saw Michael with 2 beers on hands.
> 
> Japan is 1115pm now and they shall be celebrating birthday in less than an hour. [emoji512][emoji898][emoji322][emoji311][emoji324][emoji320]



No the guy didn't see Alicia; he said he nabbed him for 5 minutes and Michael was actively walking away when he asked for a pic. The guy added Michael seemed in a hurry to get away and was carrying 2 drinks. One of the guys friends googled Michael and told him Alicia is his partner. It's all there in the FB post. No shading.

Yes - very nearly Alicia's birthday! This will be her third birthday they've spent together - I'm sure Michael will make it special for her [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## carmencrem

A French friend just sent me this: 
This is a famous French tv series (always recorded some weeks before going on tv) about beautiful places in the world: many famous people talk about different places that mean something for them or they like for some reasons.. Michael is talking about New Zealand, which must have a special place in his heart. 
Judging by his look, it seems from the same day he was in France talking about TLBO and AC, in that video from Facebook. I don't know yet, I hope she'll find it online and send it to me. 
Btw, it's cute


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm, she's a recent Oscar winner, LV spokesperson, promoting Bourne and people identify her as a side piece? Wow. How insulting. Certainly someone would hav recognized her hanging out with the bf right? LOL



This video is wonderful. Thanks for posting


----------



## Esizzle

The guy did not see Alicia at all? Haha then was he referring to an actual side piece? Hilarious either way.
I just read the screenshot conversation from twitter posted here which said nothing about him not seeing Alicia. Do not care to go and "investigate" the guy on twitter or facebook or tumblr.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> No the guy didn't see Alicia; he said he nabbed him for 5 minutes and Michael was actively walking away when he asked for a pic. The guy added Michael seemed in a hurry to get away and was carrying 2 drinks. One of the guys friends googled Michael and told him Alicia is his partner. It's all there in the FB post. No shading.
> 
> Yes - very nearly Alicia's birthday! This will be her third birthday they've spent together - I'm sure Michael will make it special for her


Yes,he didn't see anyone. I don't know if his friends saw him with Alicia,but he basically assumed that the other drink was for the "side piece" 


> I did not see her, BUT he had two drinks in his hand and was in a hurry to get going*.*


It's obvious.   And he could have easily implied that  he wasn't talking about her when other people joined the conversation.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Where's the hilarity? The guy didn't see who Michael was with. Apparently that's proof he was with another woman and throwing shade at Alicia?? The reaching is what's hilarious.


----------



## Selayang430

That guy only knew he carried two drinks and actively wanted to get away while talking to him. 

But knowing the trend , some people will try to twist and turn the story (as usual )


----------



## Esizzle

The fact that he called her a side piece is hilarious. (whether he meant anything by it or not). Different people can find different things hilarious. And the earth is round. New revelations every day.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Where's the hilarity? The guy didn't see who Michael was with. Apparently that's proof he was with another woman and throwing shade at Alicia?? The reaching is what's hilarious.



It is how rumors are being manufactured by some people...... intentionally. Not so hilarious as the underlying intention is to deliberately misleading others.


----------



## carmencrem

At least the first one is surely new to me... I think... maybe not tho


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> At least the first one is surely new to me... I think... maybe not tho



I haven't seen the first pic before - it's gorgeous [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> At least the first one is surely new to me... I think... maybe not tho



Wondering if their ways of laughing are in sync or the photographers are really good in capturing the moments.

Thanks for pics- first time seeing it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> It is how rumors are being manufactured by some people...... intentionally. Not so hilarious as the underlying intention is to deliberately misleading others.



At no point did this guy imply Alicia is Michael's side piece in the way some people here are suggesting, it's so obvious he was joking "hanging with his side piece and being a boss and doing whatever he wants". He made it clear he didn't see who Michael was with so was not implying he was cheating or insulting Alicia. I'm sure the guy didn't seriously consider "going gay" for Michael or "wet his panties" either. 

But as you say, some people like to twist everything to manufacture rumours and deliberately mislead... So again a bit of light hearted banter is turned into a completely different scenario.... deliberately.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> German interview // Michael and Alicia for TLBO
> 
> http://m.vogue.de/people-kultur/peo...alerie2?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> You can translate it if you want
> These parts are cute and new to me:
> 
> Q: ... We have heard that you have brought your partner when filming "The Light Between Oceans" in a slightly dangerous situation ...
> 
> AV: You mean the shaving scene? It was very exciting indeed to shave Michael with a real razor. Of course, many people had concerns. Me too, because I asked myself all the time: Will I be able to do it without injuring him fatally? (Laughs)
> 
> MF: What's the worst that could have happened? Okay, a cut on the upper lip would not have been quite so pleasant. But Alicia is a natural talent and it was really cool.
> 
> Q: And now you are filming, Alicia Vikander, in Bavaria. Did you get by Michael Fassbender, who is half German, advice?
> 
> MF: I only say Schnitzel!
> 
> AV: ... and I'm crazy about it!
> 
> In addition to culinary preferences you both have another commonality: Besides acting both of you produce now. Some said that you, Michael, want to stop acting for a while.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Q: When may we admire you 2 together on the big screen again?
> 
> AV: Now first of all, our current projects are our priorities. But who knows...
> 
> MF: I think it would be nice to make a film together again, and to bring it together on the screen, perhaps even a private project. But that requires time, passion, eventually every single detail has to be perfect.
> 
> Nice, I hope so! I loved them together on screen apart from off



I used other translation tool for the last paragraph- the meaning is about the same - own/ private projects that require time and passion


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> The fact that he called her a side piece is hilarious. (whether he meant anything by it or not). Different people can find different things hilarious. And the earth is round. New revelations every day.



Lbr they'd probably think it was pretty funny too (self-described goofballs and all)

Michael: Babe, that guy called you my side piece.

Alicia: Because I'm noticeably younger than you and unnaturally beautiful while you're rocking a serious unshaven, borderline lumberjack look?

Michael: ...a sexy lumberjack?

Alicia (sighing): Yes, dear, a sexy lumberjack


----------



## Esizzle

Oh my both Michael and Alicia are hair challenged. At least Alicia can cover her thin hair with extensions. 
Michael's dad has great hair but I do wonder what his maternal male family's hair deal is because Michael's hair is going to take after them most likely.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh my both Michael and Alicia are hair challenged. At least Alicia can cover her thin hair with extensions. 
Michael's dad has great hair but I do wonder what his maternal male family's hair deal is because Michael's hair is going to take after them most likely.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Lbr they'd probably think it was pretty funny too (self-described goofballs and all)
> 
> Michael: Babe, that guy called you my side piece.
> 
> Alicia: Because I'm noticeably younger than you and unnaturally beautiful while you're rocking a serious unshaven, borderline lumberjack look?
> 
> Michael: ...a sexy lumberjack?
> 
> Alicia (sighing): Yes, dear, a sexy lumberjack


haha! Where do you come up with this stuff!! I laughed out loud.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Lbr they'd probably think it was pretty funny too (self-described goofballs and all)
> 
> Michael: Babe, that guy called you my side piece.
> 
> Alicia: Because I'm noticeably younger than you and unnaturally beautiful while you're rocking a serious unshaven, borderline lumberjack look?
> 
> Michael: ...a sexy lumberjack?
> 
> Alicia (sighing): Yes, dear, a sexy lumberjack



This could be not far away from truth if they see the side piece joke / twist. 

You shall mention his wrinkles too. Maybe he could start with less shark-laugh


----------



## pearlyqueen

Saw this being touted on twitter:
http://www.foods4betterhealth.com/a...eak-couples-daily-diet-and-workout-plan-19924

Alas no details of their diet or workout plan were included - shame as they are both beautiful people many would like to model themselves on!


----------



## Esizzle

They both are way too skinny. Cigarettes help with that, I think. So much for fitness lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> haha! Where do you come up with this stuff!! I laughed out loud.


i hide under their bed a la derek cianfrance and record their conversations. all these are verbatim quotes


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> At no point did this guy imply Alicia is Michael's side piece in the way some people here are suggesting, it's so obvious he was joking "hanging with his side piece and being a boss and doing whatever he wants". He made it clear he didn't see who Michael was with so was not implying he was cheating or insulting Alicia. I'm sure the guy didn't seriously consider "going gay" for Michael or "wet his panties" either.
> 
> But as you say, some people like to twist everything to manufacture rumours and deliberately mislead... So again a bit of light hearted banter is turned into a completely different scenario.... deliberately.


Btw i don't know what's happening but I wouldn't pay attention to people who try to make up new stories from nothing.. it's a very sad and desperate attempt to create something which is completely unreal... hilarious... ridiculous... 
im surprised we're still discussing this.. 
He's in Japan cause Alicia was in Japan for work and they apparently stayed there to celebrate her birthday somewhere quiet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Being skinny is not unhealthy, not like being obese, and both Michael and Alicia are VERY fit [emoji2]


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> i hide under their bed a la derek cianfrance and record their conversations. all these are verbatim quotes


I knew it gal.  


aprilmayjune said:


> i hide under their bed a la derek cianfrance and record their conversations. all these are verbatim quotes


I'm gonna quote you again bc yes lol 


pearlyqueen said:


> Saw this being touted on twitter:
> http://www.foods4betterhealth.com/a...eak-couples-daily-diet-and-workout-plan-19924
> 
> Alas no details of their diet or workout plan were included - shame as they are both beautiful people many would like to model themselves on!


do you think he follows a diet plan? I've never known it for sure... 


Selayang430 said:


> This could be not far away from truth if they see the side piece joke / twist.
> 
> You shall mention his wrinkles too. Maybe he could start with less shark-laugh


BUT his wrinckles are so cute and make him so charming. Btw- he's never looked younger than his age, but it's surely due to his features.. lovely features  


Selayang430 said:


> I used other translation tool for the last paragraph- the meaning is about the same - own/ private projects that require time and passion


yeah I checked in a couple of different sites.. 


pearlyqueen said:


> I haven't seen the first pic before - it's gorgeous [emoji76][emoji76]


I keep finding new pics.. and some videos.. I hope we'll have more and more.. also from Toronto!


----------



## Esizzle

So much for fitness in reference to smoking cigarettes. Definitely not healthy no matter which way you put it. Obese people are unhealthy. Whether they are obese because of bad habits or health complications.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> i hide under their bed a la derek cianfrance and record their conversations. all these are verbatim quotes


----------



## pearlyqueen

Skinny is not unhealthy and their fitness levels are not in question. May well have largely given up the fags, Alicia's smoking was occasional by all accounts.


----------



## Esizzle

F*g is a very very highly offensive term in America. I know what it means in Britain but it is still very offensive for all the American members on here. A pretty well known fact I think. It would be best to just call them cigarettes. Not a very hard thing to do. And occasional or not, cigs are unhealthy.


----------



## Esizzle

Skinny can definitely be unhealthy depending on person and situation . Let's ask all the fashion models and some Hollywood starlets that use white powdered drugs and ciggies to stay skinny lol. Not to mention bulimia and anorexia


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Btw i don't know what's happening but I wouldn't pay attention to people who try to make up new stories from nothing.. it's a very sad and desperate attempt to create something which is completely unreal... hilarious... ridiculous...
> im surprised we're still discussing this..
> He's in Japan cause Alicia was in Japan for work and they apparently stayed there to celebrate her birthday somewhere quiet.



Taking Shinkansen to there just take 2 hours 40 minutes. A place for fresh seafoods, traditional Japanese garden, music, dance etc. More importantly not a densely populated metropolitan like Tokyo. A more relax place. 

Possibly her friend recommended that place, considering they could stay just a couple of days. She mentioned a friend of half Japanese wrote her long list of foods to try in Japan. 

Believe they will go there for holidays again.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> F*g is a very very highly offensive term in America. I know what it means in Britain but it is still very offensive for all the American members on here. A pretty well known fact I think. It would be best to just call them cigarettes. Not a very hard thing to do. And occasional or not, cigs are unhealthy.


I'm surprised it's not caught by the word filter tbh.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Being skinny is not unhealthy, not like being obese, and both Michael and Alicia are VERY fit [emoji2]


Alicia has very muscular legs (her ballet training) and I would compare his lean,muscular body to a dancer's body.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> I'm surprised it's not caught by the word filter tbh.


Yes so annoying.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Skinny is not unhealthy and their fitness levels are not in question. May well have largely given up the fags, Alicia's smoking was occasional by all accounts.


So when your theory is crumbling around you let's have a pop at personal appearance and health, of which we know nothing about when it concerns this couple.
I hate smoking and would love to see him giving up the ciggies. But big grown up people make their own life choices I suppose.


----------



## aprilmayjune

This has nothing to do with the health convo (which is turning into Cabs R' Bad 2.0 I think) but as a lesbian the f-word really makes me cringe on a visceral level--can we please avoid it or use asterisks or something? thanks!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> This has nothing to do with the health convo (which is turning into Cabs R' Bad 2.0 I think) but as a lesbian the f-word really makes me cringe on a visceral level--can we please avoid it or use asterisks or something? thanks!


I'm sorry! I think the word was purposely used again after I said to the other member that I was offended by the use. Purseforum should really get it together and filter this word. So hurtful.


----------



## Esizzle

Talking about a celeb's personal appearance, lifestyle or health on a celeb forum - what am I doing wrong? Exactly nothing lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> This has nothing to do with the health convo (which is turning into Cabs R' Bad 2.0 I think) but as a lesbian the f-word really makes me cringe on a visceral level--can we please avoid it or use asterisks or something? thanks!



Sorry, no intention to offend you - the word in question is used very widely in the British Isles for cigarettes. Put it down to cultural differences!


----------



## pearlyqueen

So now skinny is stretched to include bulimic and anorexic?? Both Michael and Alicia are healthily proportioned, lean slim builds, no fat. Nothing unhealthy about their body sizes.


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So when your theory is crumbling around you let's have a pop at personal appearance and health, of which we know nothing about when it concerns this couple.
> I hate smoking and would love to see him giving up the fags. But big grown up people make their own life choices I suppose.



Yes, I'm guessing we will see more and more of these petty criticisms - cabs, personal appearance, cigarettes, hair, health etc. What I've noticed is Michael looks healthier and happier than he has for many years. Being in love must be having an effect on his appearance [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> This has nothing to do with the health convo (which is turning into Cabs R' Bad 2.0 I think) but as a lesbian the f-word really makes me cringe on a visceral level--can we please avoid it or use asterisks or something? thanks!


  It just means cigarette to me but if it offends you of course I'll change it.


----------



## Esizzle

Well all things considered, the hair thing wasn't a criticism, just an observation. Both Alicia and Michael have thin fine hair. For all I care, they can be baldies together until death do them 'part. 

And I never called either Michael or Alicia bulimic if my post was read correctly. Thougggggg I'm sure you guys have heard stories about ballet dancers and ...
I was contradicting the "skinny does not mean unhealthy" phrase. There are plenty of examples where skinny is unhealthy. Wasn't Princess Diana bulimic? Skinny and pretty she was but not healthy.


----------



## baewatch

Once upon a time this thread used to be half decent.

And i dont like the new layout of the forums too.

Anyway will she be going along with him to his hometown on friday I wonder??


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, I'm guessing we will see more and more of these petty criticisms - cabs, personal appearance, cigarettes, hair, health etc. What I've noticed is Michael looks healthier and happier than he has for many years. Being in love must be having an effect on his appearance [emoji76][emoji76]



He definitely looks healthier and gains weight too. His shirts will even get tighter when he back from Japan.
Petty criticism is expected so long it is not scandalous then it is BAU.


----------



## Selayang430

Michael 's pic is continued to be used in those hair transplants and male disease specialist hospitals. Here is another one but this picture is the one who was used - wonder why ? Least hair ?


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Once upon a time this thread used to be half decent.
> 
> And i dont like the new layout of the forums too.
> 
> Anyway will she be going along with him to his hometown on friday I wonder??


Maybe if she has nothing else going on. I hope to see his sister and newphews there along with his parents. But I'm not sure if his sister and her family can make it because schools and colleges are back on for fall semester.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Michael 's pic is continued to be used in those hair transplants and male disease specialist hospitals. Here is another one but this picture is the one who was used - wonder why ? Least hair ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482579



Lol maybe they know he won't sue! 

Btw, can't see anything but a full head of hair on him, for a man of his age he has good hair distribution.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Maybe if she has nothing else going on. I hope to see his sister and newphews there along with his parents. But I'm not sure if his sister and her family can make it because schools and colleges are back on for fall semester.


Should be interesting to see who turns up! 

Bet he's looking forward to it!


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Should be interesting to see who turns up!
> 
> Bet he's looking forward to it!


Yes must be very exciting for him. Hope to see lots of pics and videos. 

Do you -or anyone else- remember michaels friend Emerson? I wonder what he is up to these days? Hope he shows up too.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol maybe they know he won't sue!
> 
> Btw, can't see anything but a full head of hair on him, for a man of his age he has good hair distribution.



He didn't even know about it. Agree for a man his age he has good hair distribution though show a bit shape M is start forming


----------



## CookieMonster65

New member btw! Just wanted to say hello. Big fan of Michael fassbender too


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> He didn't even know about it. Agree for a man his age he has good hair distribution though show a bit shape M is start forming


I think he's always had the M shape! Check pics from Shame.. it's his shape he has a huge forehead... 
btw WTF why do they chose always the same pic for every spot? Don't they know about the existence of the other pictures? Hahahaha


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I think he's always had the M shape! Check pics from Shame.. it's his shape he has a huge forehead...
> btw WTF why do they chose always the same pic for every spot? Don't they know about the existence of the other pictures? Hahahaha



He seems to need hair transplants in this picture. 
M shape is ok so long it is long as it doesn't grow bigger like J Law.......


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> He seems to need hair transplants in this picture.
> M shape is ok so long it is long as it doesn't grow bigger like J Law.......



I think they "distorted" his forehead a bit, like stretched it.. Doesn't look like that in recent pics:


----------



## pearlyqueen

CookieMonster65 said:


> New member btw! Just wanted to say hello. Big fan of Michael fassbender too



Hey - hello and welcome [emoji2]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I think they "distorted" his forehead a bit, like stretched it.. Doesn't look like that in recent pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482800
> View attachment 3482801



Yes - they PS it and made the forehead looks bald.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Yes must be very exciting for him. Hope to see lots of pics and videos.
> 
> Do you -or anyone else- remember michaels friend Emerson? I wonder what he is up to these days? Hope he shows up too.



I havent been following Michael too long, so dont know who he is.

I reckon that Irish actor friend of his will be there. Liam Cunningham.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Michael and Emerson


----------



## baewatch

In reply to above... He's cute! haha


----------



## artemis09

I agree, he's cute. I remember when I first saw pics of him and thought "Ooft!"


----------



## Allie28

CookieMonster65 said:


> New member btw! Just wanted to say hello. Big fan of Michael fassbender too



Hello and welcome!


----------



## Esizzle

Emerson is very cute!!! I think he is michaels childhood/adult best friend. 
I think he lives/works in San Diego?? Either I remember reading that somewhere or I just made it up haha!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Haha he does live and work in Cali. I wish him and Michael would hang out more. Double the hotness


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Haha he does live and work in Cali. I wish him and Michael would hang out more. Double the hotness


Thanks! What does he do? 
Michaels best friend and sister both live in Cali. Time for him to move to the golden state haha!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Thanks! What does he do?
> Michaels best friend and sister both live in Cali. Time for him to move to the golden state haha!


 Not sure what he does
LOL time for a visit, need pics of the sexy 2some


----------



## aprilmayjune

someone who's not me want to grab some deets here?


----------



## artemis09

Looks like his beard is growing out a little. Is that one of the airports in Japan, or in London and he has already landed?


----------



## Just Askin

He is looking so well. Goes to show what a few weeks away with your partner, in a place like Japan will do for you. Looking hot Mr Fassbender.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Looks like his beard is growing out a little. Is that one of the airports in Japan, or in London and he has already landed?


From the time and the lady's next post I think that's Japan and they are still in the air now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> From the time and the lady's next post I think that's Japan and they are still in the air now.



Yes, the shortest direct flights from Tokyo to London all leave late morning Tokyo time and arrive in London early-mid afternoon.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> He is looking so well. Goes to show what a few weeks away with your partner, in a place like Japan will do for you. Looking hot Mr Fassbender.
> View attachment 3483656


How gorgeous!! Btw he was out with Alicia


----------



## carmencrem

he looks so fine in both pics


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> How gorgeous!! Btw he was out with Alicia



Lol, obviously he was with Alicia, that's why he's been in Japan for the past week!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, obviously he was with Alicia, that's why he's been in Japan for the past week!


Super well hid


pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, obviously he was with Alicia, that's why he's been in Japan for the past week!


im glad they had a relaxing holiday far away from the world


----------



## Esizzle

He is looking so well - must be the magic of the side piece and main girlfriend all in the same week lol. 
He looks the same he always does when on break.


----------



## Just Askin

Side piece and girlfriend....yeah cos that's just the sort of scumbag he is right?  Couldn't possibly be a decent enough bloke to just have a partner he's really into, wanting to spend as much of his time-off as possible with her, even if she is working. I guess some may find this concept strange whilst some of us see this as a normal everyday thing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Side piece and girlfriend....yeah cos that's just the sort of scumbag he is right?  Couldn't possibly be a decent enough bloke to just have a partner he's really into, wanting to spend as much of his time-off as possible with her, even if she is working. I guess some may find this concept strange whilst some of us see this as a normal everyday thing.



Lol everyone knows fine well he's been in Japan with Alicia and there is no "side piece". The fact it keeps being circulated says more about the perpetrators TBH. Michael is not a scumbag no matter how much it suits some to paint him that way. If that's what gives them pleasure I feel sorry for them.
Here's to an autumn filled with more character assassination, conspiracies and delusions, much like the past couple of years. In the real world Michael and Alicia are just living their lives like any other normal couple, they are such a pair of smitten kitttens [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

Loving it....


pearlyqueen said:


> In the real world Michael and Alicia are just living their lives like any other normal couple, they are such a pair of smitten kitttens


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Side piece and girlfriend....yeah cos that's just the sort of scumbag he is right?  Couldn't possibly be a decent enough bloke to just have a partner he's really into, wanting to spend as much of his time-off as possible with her, even if she is working. I guess some may find this concept strange whilst some of us see this as a normal everyday thing.


Read the last interview of Benedict Cumberbatch, from Vanity Fair.. the Internet boyfriend part.. its very scary.. 
of course he's a decent bloke! I'm so glad they relaxed in Japan I bet she spent a cool birthday.. just look at her partner! 


pearlyqueen said:


> Lol everyone knows fine well he's been in Japan with Alicia and there is no "side piece". The fact it keeps being circulated says more about the perpetrators TBH. Michael is not a scumbag no matter how much it suits some to paint him that way. If that's what gives them pleasure I feel sorry for them.
> Here's to an autumn filled with more character assassination, conspiracies and delusions, much like the past couple of years. In the real world Michael and Alicia are just living their lives like any other normal couple, they are such a pair of smitten kitttens [emoji76][emoji76]


 simple as that. Normal people.


----------



## Esizzle

Lol at my morning entertainment. 
Maybe Alicia is A-ok with Michael having a side piece. Maybe she likes to join in as well...who are we to judge.


----------



## Just Askin

Lol maybe your morning entertainment is very revealing about you. But who are we to judge?


----------



## Esizzle

I hope my joy in laughing at people who can't take a joke would reveal something about me. 
Those two (or three if we count the side piece) smitten kittens don't care about people falling over to defend them as much as they don't care about people who would rather see them break up.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lol maybe your morning entertainment is very revealing about you. But who are we to judge?



Exactly! Don't forget some people cringe at the thought of a couple in love; better for them to talk about sidepiece and threesomes than confront the reality of Michael and Alicia being a committed couple [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Lol at my morning entertainment.
> Maybe Alicia is A-ok with Michael having a side piece. Maybe she likes to join in as well...who are we to judge.


LMAO!!


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol everyone knows fine well he's been in Japan with Alicia and there is no "side piece". The fact it keeps being circulated says more about the perpetrators TBH. Michael is not a scumbag no matter how much it suits some to paint him that way. If that's what gives them pleasure I feel sorry for them.
> Here's to an autumn filled with more character assassination, conspiracies and delusions, much like the past couple of years. In the real world Michael and Alicia are just living their lives like any other normal couple, they are such a pair of smitten kitttens [emoji76][emoji76]


Character assassination occurs towards members here as well.


----------



## Allie28

Sooooo.....

Michael flew all the way to Japan.
Exactly the same place as Alicia.
Exactly the same time.
And it was the week of her birthday.
To be with a side piece he took to a very public event where they could be seen.
All while he's still selling the showmance to promote TLBO.

Yeah, that makes total sense.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I hope my joy in laughing at people


.....think I'm done with this one. Anyyyywaaaay.....wonder if Michael will stay in London or head to Paris?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> .....think I'm done with this one. Anyyyywaaaay.....wonder if Michael will stay in London or head to Paris?



My vote :Stay in London . Else would have taken direct flight to Paris.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Character assassination occurs towards members here as well.


Yes every single time someone dares to comment on Michael and Alicia with comments that don't include "smitten kitten". But who are we to judge.


----------



## Esizzle

Plot twist it's actually Alicia who is smitten with a kitten . Michael doesn't have a side piece at all. I do hope he joins in sometimes too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Sooooo.....
> 
> Michael flew all the way to Japan.
> Exactly the same place as Alicia.
> Exactly the same time.
> And it was the week of her birthday.
> To be with a side piece he took to a very public event where they could be seen.
> All while he's still selling the showmance to promote TLBO.
> 
> Yeah, that makes total sense.



Haha - yes that really adds up right?!!

And if he's "selling the showmance" why were there no pics of him there with Alicia.... weird huh? 

Don't forget he was also seen with Alicia in Japan on a couple of occasions too. How does that fit into the strategy?? [emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

Justaskin don't cut half my post out again. And don't quote me and try to make it sound different than it's intended meaning. Thanks.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Justaskin don't cut half my post out again. And don't quote me and try to make it sound different than it's intended meaning. Thanks.


Are you telling me or asking me?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I hope my joy in laughing at people who can't take a joke would reveal something about me.


Hey now it sounds much better............


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Hey now it sounds much better............



Reads the same to me....Aren't jokes supposed to be funny btw??


----------



## Hackensack

We're all being baited.  As far as I'm concerned, Sidepiece can get in line behind all the other imaginary women he spends his time with.  Crazy times.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> We're all being baited.  As far as I'm concerned, Sidepiece can get in line behind all the other imaginary women he spends his time with.  Crazy times.



Haha - so true!! [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

Dont chop and shop comments, posts, pics articles or even facts......unless you're doing the dishing.  What's that phrase about giving it but unable to take it?


----------



## Esizzle

Telling obviously. 
Must be some reading comprehension problems thaT allow for thinking that half that sentence and the complete sentence "read the same".


----------



## Just Askin

Am I allowed to accept Michael's word that he is seeing Alicia or am I breaking some sort of code of conduct by doing that? If the fact that I believe what he says makes me a sado so be it. Still prefer my outlook.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Telling obviously.
> Must be some reading comprehension problems thaT allow for thinking that half that sentence and the complete sentence "read the same".


I actually have almost top (world ranking) qualifications in English language and literature, so your concern is not necessary.
However this is a gossip site note part of an Oxford thesis submission so I think I'm good to go.


----------



## Esizzle

is Michael really seeing Alicia?! Or is he hanging out with her just to get in on some smitten kitten action? I guess we will never know.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I actually have almost top (world ranking) qualifications in English language and literature, so your concern is not necessary.
> However this is a gossip site note part of an Oxford thesis submission so I think I'm good to go.


I wasn't referring to you in the second part. Only first part applied to you.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Telling obviously.
> Must be some reading comprehension problems thaT allow for thinking that half that sentence and the complete sentence "read the same".


Half the sentence?!? Sometimes there will be complete fabrications with false accusations. Reading comprehension, it's important!!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Half the sentence?!? Sometimes there will be complete fabrications with false accusations. Reading comprehension, it's important!!


Maybe you could offer tuition.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> Sooooo.....
> 
> Michael flew all the way to Japan.
> Exactly the same place as Alicia.
> Exactly the same time.
> And it was the week of her birthday.
> To be with a side piece he took to a very public event where they could be seen.
> All while he's still selling the showmance to promote TLBO.
> 
> Yeah, that makes total sense.


LMAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOO

Check this out: recorded in France straight after Venice.

Michael "Alicia brought the best out of me"

http://www.cine-loisirs.fr/actualit...le-meilleur-de-moi-meme-interview-video-48206

Nice interview about TLBO


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Maybe you could offer tuition.


Nope.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Plot twist it's actually Alicia who is smitten with a kitten . Michael doesn't have a side piece at all. I do hope he joins in sometimes too.


Plot twist the kitten is an actual kitten. It's Kangaroo and she looks like this.






Plot twist Michael doesn't have a side piece but Alicia does. It's Amber Heard. Michael and Amber were seen in a Japanese beer garden arranging Alicia's birthday present, which was a devastatingly romantic date night followed by some incredibly kinky sex. Michael had bruises for _days. 
_
Plot twist that's why he looks so good in the airport pics. Great sex will do that to ya


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Plot twist the kitten is an actual kitten. It's Kangaroo and she looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plot twist Michael doesn't have a side piece but Alicia does. It's Amber Heard. Michael and Amber were seen in a Japanese beer garden arranging Alicia's birthday present, which was a devastatingly romantic date night followed by some incredibly kinky sex. Michael had bruises for _days.
> _
> Plot twist that's why he looks so good in the airport pics. Great sex will do that to ya


LOL someone gets it


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Plot twist the kitten is an actual kitten. It's Kangaroo and she looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plot twist Michael doesn't have a side piece but Alicia does. It's Amber Heard. Michael and Amber were seen in a Japanese beer garden arranging Alicia's birthday present, which was a devastatingly romantic date night followed by some incredibly kinky sex. Michael had bruises for _days.
> _
> Plot twist that's why he looks so good in the airport pics. Great sex will do that to ya


Don't forget that Michaels side piece is Joel Edgerton! And his cat


----------



## Just Askin

Guess those jokes only work from people who don't have an obvious problem with the couple thing. Other wise they sound more like just another twisted dig.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Plot twist the kitten is an actual kitten. It's Kangaroo and she looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plot twist Michael doesn't have a side piece but Alicia does. It's Amber Heard. Michael and Amber were seen in a Japanese beer garden arranging Alicia's birthday present, which was a devastatingly romantic date night followed by some incredibly kinky sex. Michael had bruises for _days.
> _
> Plot twist that's why he looks so good in the airport pics. Great sex will do that to ya


 you crack me up


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> Half the sentence?!? Sometimes there will be complete fabrications with false accusations. Reading comprehension, it's important!!


----------



## carmencrem

-


----------



## FassbenderLover

Are they back to being a private couple again? And here I thought they've never hidden the fact that they were a couple


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Are they back to being a private couple again? And here I thought they've never hidden the fact that they were a couple


Their movie failed so they are done shilling out their relationship for promotion.
Time to move on to AC now. Looking forward to it.


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Are they back to being a private couple again? And here I thought they've never hidden the fact that they were a couple



It's not binary.


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3483930


Nope.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> Doesn't England have free education or is that in one of the better countries in EU?


Hee, hee!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Their movie failed so they are done shilling out their relationship for promotion.
> *Time to move on to AC now*. Looking forward to it.


 Yes to this. Little over 2 months to go, need another trailer soon


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> What exactly does "one of the better countries in the EU" mean??


Just accept it Pearly.....listen to the experts. No, no ...Don't worry about facts. Don't stress your little European brain about such matters. Leave it to those that know. They will only ever speak the truth. On the up side ...we live in the same world as Mr Fassbender (some literally ) so be thankful for small mercies.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> It's not binary.


So many good lines to be used. Unfortunately I read that in the films voice


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3483537
> 
> someone who's not me want to grab some deets here?


I guess he was flying to London,so he's not going to Paris with Alicia.



Allie28 said:


> Sooooo.....
> 
> Michael flew all the way to Japan.
> Exactly the same place as Alicia.
> Exactly the same time.
> And it was the week of her birthday.
> To be with a side piece he took to a very public event where they could be seen.
> All while he's still selling the showmance to promote TLBO.
> 
> Yeah, that makes total sense.


I suppose he couldn't find a side piece in London or go with her on vacation elsewhere.. Anyway,I was sure to find some pics today.. a pic with a chef,with a hotel manager..  They've already staged this kind of  minor PR stunts for the huge TLBO promotion. Now we need to explain this major PR stunt. 




carmencrem said:


> How gorgeous!! Btw he was out with Alicia


Honestly,I think that person was paid just in case case someone who runs a tumblr blog asks.. You should know that they've not spent a minute together.. don't ask me why he was in Japan.



FassbenderLover said:


> Are they back to being a private couple again? And here I thought they've never hidden the fact that they were a couple


What were they supposed to do? I know that this lack of pics posted by paid media people (just for us because nobody cares in the real world..) is alarming and doesn't suit the showmance theories..



aprilmayjune said:


> It's not binary.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Just accept it Pearly.....listen to the experts. No, no ...Don't worry about facts. Don't stress your little European brain about such matters. Leave it to those that know. They will only ever speak the truth. On the up side ...we live in the same world as Mr Fassbender (some literally ) so be thankful for small mercies.



Haha, the EU "experts" should be more concerned with  the woeful state of geographical ignorance and illiteracy in the USA, even at Presidential level:
http://www.geocurrents.info/geograp...aphical-illiteracy-perhaps-worlds-worst-atlas

Not suggesting ALL Americans are inadequate in this area by any means, but having visited the country several times I was struck by the paucity of knowledge about Europe and the lack of interest in countries outside of the USA on the TV and in conversations. Makes you wonder what basis these EU "experts" are using to rank EU countries in the first place?

Whatever, as you say Michael clearly loves it here and made his home in our home town [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I guess he was flying to London,so he's not going to Paris with Alicia.
> 
> 
> I suppose he couldn't find a side piece in London or go with her on vacation elsewhere.. Anyway,I was sure to find some pics today.. a pic with a chef,with a hotel manager..  They've already staged this kind of  minor PR stunts for the huge TLBO promotion. Now we need to explain this major PR stunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly,I think that person was paid just in case case someone who runs a tumblr blog asks.. You should know that they've not spent a minute together.. don't ask me why he was in Japan.
> 
> 
> What were they supposed to do? I know that this lack of pics posted by paid media people (just for us because nobody cares in the real world..) is alarming and doesn't suit the showmance theories..



LMAO!!


----------



## artemis09

This thread has officially become a bigger mess than before, and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> This thread has officially become a bigger mess than before, and I didn't think that was possible.


Mess can be fun too.


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> This thread has officially become a bigger mess than before, and I didn't think that was possible.


Like a crash you can't keep your eyes off of. Probably the most embarrassing thread on purseforum


----------



## JetSetGo!

JetSetGo! said:


> *Ignore and move on. *


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Yes to this. Little over 2 months to go, need another trailer soon


Weren't there some tweets about a new trailer being shown somewhere? It's time to release it now. With all the good fall movies coming out shortly, AC will benefit from being in the trailers at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Like a crash you can't keep your eyes off of. Probably the most embarrassing thread on purseforum


We can always choose not to respond.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Thanks for that expertise on America and all that was gained in a few tourist trips. Since I know that post was directed at me, I would just like to say that I am not even American lol. But keep offending.


Can I politely suggest you read back through today's comments and see who cast the first stone. Comments about Michael and Alicia are one thing but comments about people's reading abilities etc are personal. Going back and forth about what we think about MF and AV are fair game, personal digs are not. Just a polite suggestion you understand.


----------



## carmencrem

Michael's reaction.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.cine-loisirs.fr/actualit...le-meilleur-de-moi-meme-interview-video-48206
Sorry if this has already been posted....but can never have to much Fassbender.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Weren't there some tweets about a new trailer being shown somewhere? It's time to release it now. With all the good fall movies coming out shortly, AC will benefit from being in the trailers at the beginning of the movie.


Per boxofficepro.com AC has not made the top 10 in facebook watch. Who is running this ship?


----------



## CookieMonster65

Michael is looking really good  these days. Has anyone seen the lights between oceans? I was going to see it his weekend but idk.


----------



## Just Askin

Can't wait for TLBO to be released in the UK. Seeing TAU on 14th Oct. So with AC in Dec I've got one a month.  Fassbender... the gift that just keeps giving.


----------



## aprilmayjune

CookieMonster65 said:


> Michael is looking really good  these days. Has anyone seen the lights between oceans? I was going to see it his weekend but idk.


I have and highly recommend it! Great performances, very emotional. Bring tissues.


----------



## carmencrem

CookieMonster65 said:


> Michael is looking really good  these days. Has anyone seen the lights between oceans? I was going to see it his weekend but idk.


I saw it at the screening with the cast at Venice Film Festival, I loved it. I knew I was gonna love it, I'm a big fan of Cianfrance, Fassbender + Vikander and of romances. It's much more than just a love story tho, it's a universal story about "human beings navigating life" as Michael said. 100% new role for him, IMO one of his best performances ever.


----------



## Hackensack

CookieMonster65 said:


> Michael is looking really good  these days. Has anyone seen the lights between oceans? I was going to see it his weekend but idk.



I saw it twice, loved it; looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Per boxofficepro.com AC has not made the top 10 in facebook watch. Who is running this ship?


Michael and his team really need to pick up pace. Someone in the Alexander skarsgard thread was talking how Alex goes all out promoting his projects and he is one of the actors that does the most amount of publicity for not even being a producer. Michael is the complete opposite. I said that he should take notes from Alexander haha!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Weren't there some tweets about a new trailer being shown somewhere? It's time to release it now. With all the good fall movies coming out shortly, AC will benefit from being in the trailers at the beginning of the movie.


 There was some article about the new trailer, it was screened in Russia I believe? They only talked about it but that's not enough for me, I need that trailer already. If Michael don't get off his skinny rear and promote this movie, he's screwed cuz he cant afford for it not to be a success


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> There was some article about the new trailer, it was screened in Russia I believe? They only talked about it but that's not enough for me, I need that trailer already. If Michael don't get off his skinny rear and promote this movie, he's screwed cuz he cant afford for it not to be a success


Why Russia of all places?? Wasn't there something exlusive in germany too? Of course Michael did not bother showing up there either. He needs to start promoting this movie in English speaking countries lol

Also lol @ skinny rear haha


----------



## Morgane

They showed a rough cut of the new trailer at Kino Expo. According to a guy who saw it,it was very good but it needed to be edited. 



carmencrem said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## carmencrem

Michael Fassbender: "Alicia Vikander is an extraordinary actress and woman"

http://www.lci.fr/cinema/michael-fa...enne-et-une-femme-extraordinaire-2006051.html

- he talks about the movie and the similarities with blue valentine, the classic movies he loves and working with Derek Cianfrance and then about Alicia, praising her as an actress and as a woman.
It's in French but you can translate it, if you need some help I can help you (in case internet translation is bad)
It's very sweet.


----------



## carmencrem

http://m.france5.fr/emissions/entree-libre Also michael in it (during TLBO promo)


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Michael and his team really need to pick up pace. Someone in the Alexander skarsgard thread was talking how Alex goes all out promoting his projects and he is one of the actors that does the most amount of publicity for not even being a producer. Michael is the complete opposite. I said that he should take notes from Alexander haha!


A perfect example. Everyone knew that LOT was going to be a disaster (who greenlit THIS?!?), but Alex was everywhere selling this film. He was on talk shows around the globe and on global social media, charming and hamming it up with fans. LOT was not a hit, but it wasn't as bad as it could have been because Alex put in the effort. Lessons.


----------



## Just Askin

What's your definition of a disaster? A film that doesn't make the predicted cash, a film that isn't loved by many in the main stream, a film that is deemed cult?


----------



## carmencrem

May I say... 

Happy birthday Kate Winslet! 

+ this interview http://www.premiere.fr/Cinema/News-...der-Tous-les-acteurs-sont-condamnes-au-declin


----------



## aprilmayjune

I mean I get that being a good salesman is part of being an actor but it seriously sounds _so boring_


----------



## Just Askin

Please Please Please Please Please 


https://whatson.bfi.org.uk/lff/Onli...ent::loadArticle::permalink=trespassagainstus


----------



## JaneWT

Soooooo, Macbeth is about to have its TV premier in the UK.  I saw it in the cinema and have the DVD but still gonna watch.  Wherever possible, when there's a Fassbender film on telly, I can't resist watching it 'live''.


----------



## Just Askin

UK. Macbeth is on Film4. Started at 9.


----------



## carmencrem

Don't kill me please.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Soooooo, Macbeth is about to have its TV premier in the UK.  I saw it in the cinema and have the DVD but still gonna watch.  Wherever possible, when there's a Fassbender film on telly, I can't resist watching it 'live''.


Lol. Sorry posted without looking.


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> Soooooo, Macbeth is about to have its TV premier in the UK.  I saw it in the cinema and have the DVD but still gonna watch.  Wherever possible, when there's a Fassbender film on telly, I can't resist watching it 'live''.



I totally get it.  I'm the same way.  If there's a Michael movie on my tv I'm watching it, no matter how many times I've seen it!


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Michael Fassbender: "Alicia Vikander is an extraordinary actress and woman"
> 
> http://www.lci.fr/cinema/michael-fa...enne-et-une-femme-extraordinaire-2006051.html
> 
> - he talks about the movie and the similarities with blue valentine, the classic movies he loves and working with Derek Cianfrance and then about Alicia, praising her as an actress and as a woman.
> It's in French but you can translate it, if you need some help I can help you (in case internet translation is bad)
> It's very sweet.


I'm not surprised that he mentions Mia Wasikowska. Mia and Alicia have a similar background and he has always had a special admiration for her.

I don't like how Kurzel directed the actors,but I agree:
@SheffieldGothic: Fassbender's uncanny ability to be quietly threatening and unsettling really comes into play here, adding a chill to his delivery 

Combat Stress is a charity for  UK veterans with mental health problems.
@CombatStress: We're very pleased to have helped out with Michael Fassbender's research for his role in this adaptation. https://twitter.com/Film4/status/783573432302723072


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I'm not surprised that he mentions Mia Wasikowska. Mia and Alicia have a similar background and he has always had a special admiration for her.
> 
> I don't like how Kurzel directed the actors,but I agree:
> @SheffieldGothic: Fassbender's uncanny ability to be quietly threatening and unsettling really comes into play here, adding a chill to his delivery
> 
> Combat Stress is a charity for  UK veterans with mental health problems.
> @CombatStress: We're very pleased to have helped out with Michael Fassbender's research for his role in this adaptation. https://twitter.com/Film4/status/783573432302723072


Idk why but I don't like Kurzel very much. I loved Macbeth mostly for cinematography and actors but for some reasons I'm not sure to be a fan of the director. Maybe it's because I don't find him interesting at all as a person, from the interviews I heard I didnt have the impression he was a genius nor that he loved making movies, cinema.. he loved his actors but doesn't seem sensitive or original enough as a person and artist (whilst Boyle, Cianfrance, Steve McQueen and Cronenberg are really interesting human beings IMO)probably because he's a new director.. idk I don't find him very interesting, but I thought he did a great movie out of Macbeth's play, my favourite version actually.
Michael was unbelievable in it. I was a bit pissed Marion's character had not so much screen time as in the play and the movie leaves her character's personality a bit undeveloped -and same goes for Macbeth's character.. I think the main "problem" of that movie was the fact that Kurzel used good actors to play two very complicated characters without giving them enough space to express their inner nature, giving them a short screentime together (compared to the one they have in the play). Macbeth is 70% a psychological story, he kinda focused too much on the actions, but again, maybe it's not his fault, neither Shakespeare's version explains their precise feelings and motivations, but you finish the play with a strong feeling they were frustrated people and you kinda understand what brought them where they arrived.. The director insisted he wanted to portray a man affected by a post traumatic stress disorder but TBH I'm not sure I saw that in the movie. I already know the story, but if I didn't.. well, idk, it's difficult to say,  but in the end I liked the movie. Saw it 4 times in cinema, bringing all my friends and seeing it alone (I even met my high school teacher..) and bought the DVD, so.. I liked it very much, I'm so glad Michael played that character. He SURELY deserved more for that movie. It really disappointed me that he didn't get the right recognition for that role. 
Buuuuut I'm one of those who Between Macbeth and Steve Jobs would always choose Steve Jobs. That movie was heaven.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I'm not surprised that he mentions Mia Wasikowska. Mia and Alicia have a similar background and he has always had a special admiration for her.
> 
> I don't like how Kurzel directed the actors,but I agree:
> @SheffieldGothic: Fassbender's uncanny ability to be quietly threatening and unsettling really comes into play here, adding a chill to his delivery
> 
> Combat Stress is a charity for  UK veterans with mental health problems.
> @CombatStress: We're very pleased to have helped out with Michael Fassbender's research for his role in this adaptation. https://twitter.com/Film4/status/783573432302723072


YES Michael was unreal. I get goosebumps every time I re-watch the dinner scene. 
He was unreal.


----------



## Just Askin

So on account of this happening later today...
http://www.newstalk.com/Michael-Fas...Innisfallen-tourism-Fossa-St-Brendans-College
I'm gonna do this...


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Michael with his beloved parents and girlfriend  today


----------



## carmencrem

!!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Lmao of course she had to be there, its not like she has anything else to do. O yes I forgot "she's his gf" LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Michael with his beloved parents and girlfriend  today



What a wonderful day for Michael and his loved ones [emoji2] Hope he shows Alicia all around the places close to him in Killarney over the weekend [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Michael with his beloved parents and girlfriend  today



He can drive his car to bring her around Killarney, maybe on bike too ! [emoji11]
Tomorrow - go to the authentic Irish pub!


----------



## Hackensack

I find myself feeling really happy that she came with him to celebrate.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> I find myself feeling really happy that she came with him to celebrate.


surprised, tbh, but happy too. they've supported each other on DL for a long time (afterparties instead of premieres, etc) but really seem to be coming into their own as a team now. it's a good look.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/paschalsheehy/status/784451249676685312 Lots of (blurry) pics and videos around btw!!! Nice nice day


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## carmencrem

!


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3486996


Ahah quicksilver


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/rtenews/status/784456453453000704 !!


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/rtenews/status/784456453453000704 !!


omg the ****ing deer in the beginning

as someone from a big city that whole setup is just wild


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/rtenews/status/784456453453000704


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


>


i'm his parents

like omg get a room losers


----------



## Just Askin

So proud.....


----------



## carmencrem

Better quality + with his teacher


----------



## Allie28




----------



## carmencrem

Cute


----------



## FassbenderLover

Of course she had to be there on HIS day cuz Lord knows he cant be honored and she not be there. When was the last time she spend time with her parents? Awards season? Sad. But there's still a movie to promote so type of publicity will do


----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> surprised, tbh, but happy too. they've supported each other on DL for a long time (afterparties instead of premieres, etc) but really seem to be coming into their own as a team now. it's a good look.



I think they've slowly rolled out their relationship over the last 2 years much like Prince William did with Kate Middleton.  Like you said, supporting each other on the DL before doing official appearances.  Will and Kate dated for years before he ever uttered her name in public or took her to official events.  Once she started appearing at official events and sitting with the royals you knew it was a done deal.  I think Alicia being by his side in Killarney means a lot.  This is his home and these are the people who are closest to him, who have known him his whole life.  It obviously means a lot to him and he wanted her there with him.

(and people were pretty mean to Kate too before she became a royal, dubbing her "Waity Katie" and snide comments about her but she got the last laugh...along with the ring and the title and the tiara )


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

So


----------



## carmencrem

"..travel all over the world is one of the many perks alongside kissing Alicia Vikander.."
AHAH he's gorgeous!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> "..travel all over the world is one of the many perks alongside kissing Alicia Vikander.."
> AHAH he's gorgeous!!




I just threw up and died 

RIP me it's been real guys


----------



## ScorpionDoom

It just makes me really happy to see him looking so happy, surrounded by his loved ones. What a lovely, lovely day it's been. Hope to see more pics from the gala.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Of course she had to be there on HIS day cuz Lord knows he cant be honored and she not be there. When was the last time she spend time with her parents? Awards season? Sad. But there's still a movie to promote so type of publicity will do


LOL TLBO coming out in Ireland soon right? Thats all that really needs to be said haha!


----------



## carmencrem

ScorpionDoom said:


> It just makes me really happy to see him looking so happy, surrounded by his loved ones. What a lovely, lovely day it's been. Hope to see more pics from the gala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487131


Same here! I'm very very happy to see him so radiant. Gorgeous pic, thanks!
Im searching more stuff


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> LOL TLBO coming out in Ireland soon right? Thats all that really needs to be said haha!


 Yes. And they had to mention that in one of the many articles posted on his feed


----------



## Just Askin

Jesus...Even Killarney council are in on it now
This has got to be the most elaborate film promo.......EVER!!!!!


----------



## baewatch

The fact that he brought her home says a ton.


----------



## baewatch

Long run i dont think it will last though
He deserves better


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Long run i dont think it will last though
> He deserves better


We will probably hear about an engagement or pregnancy soon enough. He could do so much better lookwise and personality wise if he tried, but I guess he has settled for right now.
I am still bummed there was no Emerson at the event LOL! I was looking forward to the eye candy. I was also looking forward to seeing what his nephews look like too but school is important! haha


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> The fact that he brought her home says a ton.


She probably didnt have anything better to do and accompanied him. He visited her home and her friends a year ago so its was about time for him to reciprocate, also just in time for their movie to come out. Free promo (or any promo) is good promo.


----------



## Hackensack

Sigh . . . .
They're together, folks.  It's amazing to me that some can see a supportive partner, others only see someone determined to weasel her way into his public events--in Killarney, for pete's sake!  She's there because she's part of his life.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Jesus...Even Killarney council are in on it now
> This has got to be the most elaborate film promo.......EVER!!!!!



Just got home - what a lovely day for Michael, Alicia and his parents, one of those days he will always treasure with those he loves most by his side. Not in the least surprised that the conspiracy theorists are still at it, some people just don't want to admit they've been barking up the wrong tree all along, their loss! 

Back in the real world we can share in  congratulating Michael's achievement and be thankful he's found love with Alicia - they look so perfect and happy together [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## JaneWT

Oh wow - fab pics and reports to come back to after a night out!  Michael's dad looks SO proud.  What a beautiful, heartfelt speech!  It's marvellous that so many people from Michael's formative years were in attendance.  And what a lovely welcome surprise that Alicia was there - I wasn't expecting that!  I feel all warm for him.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> So proud.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487023


When two people can't stand each other..



FassbenderLover said:


> Of course she had to be there on HIS day cuz Lord knows he cant be honored and she not be there. When was the last time she spend time with her parents? Awards season? Sad.* But there's still a movie to promote so type of publicity will do*


Like the pap strolls in Tokyo that nobody has seen..



carmencrem said:


> "..travel all over the world is one of the many perks alongside kissing Alicia Vikander.."
> AHAH he's gorgeous!!







Esizzle said:


> LOL TLBO coming out in Ireland soon right? Thats all that really needs to be said haha!


I wonder how many Irish people are going  to remember that he was there with his girlfriend _after a month..  Maybe_ he simply wanted to be accompanied by her.
The reason why  he's receiving this accolade is his work. It's normal that someone mentions his last film.. They would have done the same for AC and SJ.



FassbenderLover said:


> Yes. And they had to mention that in one of the many articles posted on his feed


I've read two brief articles on the Independent and DM and there's not any reference to the release date of TLBO. This other article just mentions that he was there with his parents and girlfriend. TLBO is not even mentioned.



Just Askin said:


> Jesus...Even Killarney council are in on it now
> This has got to be the most elaborate film promo.......EVER!!!!!


   TLBO is opening in France,I'm surprised that they didn't stage some PR stunts for the French press during the PFW..It would have been perfect! BTW Alicia didn't even know that TLBO is being released there..


----------



## Morgane

@darlabevan: "Michael Fassbender" At the iftas a fw yrs ago i pointed out to 2 english female tourists he was there. They legged it over to him pronto.

@SeanKellyMEP: With my most famous past pupil & fellow Fossa man - Ml. Fassbender . I didn't teach him much about acting, though ! https://twitter.com/SeanKellyMEP/status/784449261719130112/photo/1


----------



## aprilmayjune

Out of curiosity...who qualifies as "better"? Who would people rather see him with?


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> When two people can't stand each other..
> 
> 
> Like the pap strolls in Tokyo that nobody has seen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Irish people are going  to remember that he was there with his girlfriend _after a month..  Maybe_ he simply wanted to be accompanied by her.
> The reason why  he's receiving this accolade is his work. It's normal that someone mentions his last film.. They would have done the same for AC and SJ.
> 
> 
> I've read two brief articles on the Independent and DM and there's not any reference to the release date of TLBO. This other article just mentions that he was there with his parents and girlfriend. TLBO is not even mentioned.
> 
> 
> TLBO is opening in France,I'm surprised that they didn't stage some PR stunts for the French press during the PFW..It would have been perfect! BTW Alicia didn't even know that TLBO is being released there..


Alicia discovered TLBO was coming out in France right when she was there.. they could have had a great reason to promote it there with pap strolls and Michael didn't even go to Paris!
He went to Tokyo to do staged pap strolls but then when they were there they found out the movie wasn't coming out there so they simply stayed at home playing chess.
Lolol 
Btw what a nice day today!!!


----------



## carmencrem

pics are coming


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Out of curiosity...who qualifies as "better"? Who would people rather see him with?


Apart from the fact that he's adult enough to choose a partner by himself without people's help (which is creepy as hell)... he seems so happy right now I wouldn't dare to find him a "better" person to date. I can't see what's wrong with her. Maybe that she's talented, beautiful, clever and original? Maybe. 

Ps: yay my ignore list is everyday longer


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> When two people can't stand each other..
> 
> 
> Like the pap strolls in Tokyo that nobody has seen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I wonder how many Irish people are going  to remember that he was there with his girlfriend *_*after a month..  *Maybe_ he simply wanted to be accompanied by her.
> The reason why  he's receiving this accolade is his work. It's normal that someone mentions his last film.. They would have done the same for AC and SJ.
> 
> 
> I've read two brief articles on the Independent and DM and there's not any reference to the release date of TLBO. This other article just mentions that he was there with his parents and girlfriend. TLBO is not even mentioned.
> 
> 
> TLBO is opening in France,I'm surprised that they didn't stage some PR stunts for the French press during the PFW..It would have been perfect! *BTW Alicia didn't even know that TLBO is being released there.*.



Not many people will remember. Judging by the movie's track record, even if people remember, they wont bother with it anyways LOL. These two still have to try though.

Is Alicia really that dense? And she let it be known to the public? Its not like she has much going on that she can not remember when her projects are premiering.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> pics are coming



Still waiting eagerly for pic of Michael & Alicia in gala. Other pictures showed gathering of family members and local friends [emoji898][emoji4]


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## pearlyqueen

Yeah Alicia is so dense that she managed to capture the heart of Michael Fassbender, so much so that he wants her with him as often as conceivably possible. She's so dense that he travels to Germany on three consecutive weekends to be with her, accompanies her to Japan for a week and wants her by his side when he receives the biggest honour his hometown can bestow on him. Maybe people get dense when they find themselves to be smitten kittens? [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Esizzle

LOL I was not talking about Alicia and Michael in terms of Alicia being dense. I was referring to Alicia and her knowledge of her projects.
But anyways, thank god for a man that can define Alicia's worth and intelligence. What would she ever do if Michael breaks up with her? Thank god all of Alicia's intelligence is tied up in the fact that man deigns to like her. Thats all her worth in her fan's eyes LOL.


----------



## pearlyqueen

And you think all actors know the release dates of all their films? Really. Alicia doesn't need anyone else to define her; she's worked hard to get where she is, has proved herself. But that doesn't alter the fact that she is Michael's partner too whether anyone else likes it or not. Insulting her won't change that.


----------



## Esizzle

One of the two projects that are being currently released around the world...not that hard to know the timeline of when they are coming out? Probably really unprofessional to come across as ignorant when your movie is coming out in the country you are in and you have no idea. I wonder what Mrs. Cianfrance would have to say about that haha.
What does Michael dating her have anything to do with her knowledge of her work releases, I have no idea.


----------



## pearlyqueen

You think Michael knows all the TLBO release dates?? Dream on.


----------



## baewatch

aprilmayjune said:


> Out of curiosity...who qualifies as "better"? Who would people rather see him with?


I would like him to meet a nice and friendly girl like him. Not a biyatch. Id say she has him around her little finger


----------



## pearlyqueen

Who's saying Alicia is not a nice friendly girl? Based on what?


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> I would like him to meet a nice and friendly girl like him. Not a biyatch. Id say she has him around her little finger


Right?! She just looks so dull and lifeless all the time. Like she is perpetually just bored. Even her smile is unattractive, and most people look better when smiling. But you know Michael is not the best partner picker haha. His last girlfriend was rumored to be a "worker". She definitely used Michael for publicity. Michael does not seem too smart while picking partners LOL.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Right?! She just looks so dull and lifeless all the time. Like she is perpetually just bored. Even her smile is unattractive, and most people look better when smiling. But you know Michael is not the best partner picker haha. His last girlfriend was rumored to be a "worker". She definitely used Michael for publicity. Michael does not seem too smart while picking partners LOL.



I guess he has to kiss a few frogs first then. Although some of his past girlfriends were decent girls


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> Who's saying Alicia is not a nice friendly girl? Based on what?


I am  lol
Im using my own judgement of character. That could be wrong. But its what i think


----------



## pearlyqueen

Well now see, I have a very different view of Alicia. She's regarded as nice, friendly, humble, talented, supportive, fun, intelligent and sweet by people who know her and meet her. And Michael must agree with me because he loves her. 
Insults to her change nothing but do reveal a great deal of bitterness on the part of the perpetrators.


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> I guess he has to kiss a few frogs first then. Although some of his past girlfriends were decent girls


Haha Alicia's face reminds me of a frog! Funny you say that.
Yes some of his old girlfriends have been ok but he has had a couple real losers in there too. Alicia is just boring and not pretty but at least she isnt a loser. One step at a time for Michael! LOL


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Well now see, I have a very different view of Alicia. She's regarded as *nice*, friendly, humble, talented, supportive, fun, intelligent and sweet by people who know her and meet her. And Michael must agree with me because he loves her.
> Insults to her change nothing but do reveal a great deal of bitterness on the part of the perpetrators.


Did she not throw a shoe at someone?
No one is trying to change anything. Just discussing celebs and their lives.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Who said she threw a shoe? Someone on a blog I'd guess.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Who said she threw a shoe? Someone on a blog I'd guess.


A tweet by a person.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Gosh. Hasn't Alicia done well! For a woman who's dull, boring, lifeless, not pretty, a biyatch, looks like a frog. She's somehow managed to carve a fantastic career for herself as a sought after actress, win an Oscar, set up her own production company, and be a major fashion house ambassador! And win the heart of Michael Fassbender. I'm sure there are many many women who would love to have her life and her man!


----------



## Esizzle

LOL wont you ask who wrote the tweet or where it is? Or does that shatter the illusion of a nice, friendly actress and not a dense  rude biyatch?
A hooker won the heart of Michael Fassbender. Must not be that hard.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh. Hasn't Alicia done well! For a woman who's dull, boring, lifeless, not pretty, a biyatch, looks like a frog. She's somehow managed to carve a fantastic career for herself as a sought after actress, win an Oscar, set up her own production company, and be a major fashion house ambassador! And win the heart of Michael Fassbender. I'm sure there are many many women who would love to have her life and her man!


lol idk who you're talking to but generally speaking I'm sorry for some people on the net bc offending his girlfriend means everything but being genuine. The reason it's so clear, it's really pathetic...
again, I'm pretty jealous of her, who of his fans wouldn't like to be Alicia, even just for one day? 
Lucky lady who worked hard. Big fan of her first movies too. Michal liked very much 'Pure' too! It's one of the best.
Btw .. cute Macbeth


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> lol idk who you're talking to but generally speaking I'm sorry for some people on the net bc offending his girlfriend means everything but being genuine. The reason it's so clear, it's really pathetic...
> again, I'm pretty jealous of her, who of his fans wouldn't like to be Alicia, even just for one day?
> Lucky lady who worked hard. Big fan of her first movies too. Michal liked very much 'Pure' too! It's one of the best.
> Btw .. cute Macbeth



Ah, well as you'd expect some pretty sore folk around ATM, cue bitterness and insults. Anyway, that's their problem, nobody else's. 

Like most people I'm very happy for Michael to have been honoured by his hometown with his parents and the woman he loves sharing his special day with him [emoji2] 

Hope Michael and Alicia have a fantastic time in Ireland and can spend some time there together over the weekend. I'm off to bed now with a smile on my face [emoji2]


----------



## baewatch

"Insults to her change nothing but do reveal a great deal of bitterness on the part of the perpetrators."

I personally dont like her. Doesnt mean Im bitter. Plus I am not attracted to Michael, I used to be. Possible phase. So no jealousy is there. Sometimes i speak my mind
which can be a fault of mine at times


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, well as you'd expect some pretty sore folk around ATM, cue bitterness and insults. Anyway, that's their problem, nobody else's.
> 
> Like most people I'm very happy for Michael to have been honoured by his hometown with his parents and the woman he loves sharing his special day with him [emoji2]
> 
> Hope Michael and Alicia have a fantastic time in Ireland and can spend some time there together over the weekend. I'm off to bed now with a smile on my face [emoji2]


Ah.. yep, routine. It happens in every fandom.. just read Cumberbatch's last interview, Charlie Hunnam's story, what happened to Louis Tomlinson and his gf (or wife??) when they had a baby or to Ewan McGregors wife (marries from 21 years with 4 daughters now, so bitterness never stops) on her insta -she had to make it private- and many many many other famous people. It's sad bc they're human beings but it's routine. Bitterness in fandoms is routine. As if they had a saying in who their fave chooses as partner, as if it was up to them.. lol. 

Re Michael... soooo happy!!! His parents + Alicia, his favourite people there..  
I saw his old teacher too, I remember seeing her on a show with him on tv few years ago! She said he had that mischievous smile that made them all melt  

Im proud of him and happy he's radiant. 
Hope to have more pics soon! X night dear


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.irishexaminer.com/irelan...home-support-takes-my-breath-away-424782.html


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, well as you'd expect some pretty sore folk around ATM, cue bitterness and insults. Anyway, that's their problem, nobody else's.
> 
> Like most people I'm very happy for Michael to have been honoured by his hometown with his parents and the woman he loves sharing his special day with him [emoji2]
> 
> Hope Michael and Alicia have a fantastic time in Ireland and can spend some time there together over the weekend. I'm off to bed now with a smile on my face [emoji2]



Well, we will have some more spotting and pics of them enjoying their time in Ireland. The lake and the scenery around is fantastic. 
About those petty voice - they can say whatever they want and won't change the fact. And we are going to post more happy posts for Michael 's honour by his hometown! 
I am off to have early lunch soon with a smile on my face [emoji8][emoji3][emoji1]


----------



## artemis09

I can't believe that there is finally a picture of this: https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/784641683912785920

He would have been a great fit in the actual movie looks-wise.


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> I can't believe that there is finally a picture of this: https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/784641683912785920
> 
> He would have been a great fit in the actual movie looks-wise.


Such a great find!!! Thanks for posting this. He looks so cute in a fierce type of way!


----------



## Just Askin

This bloke is too much...Love him...


----------



## carmencrem

artemis09 said:


> I can't believe that there is finally a picture of this: https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/784641683912785920
> 
> He would have been a great fit in the actual movie looks-wise.


God bless!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This bloke is too much...Love him...




Wonderful! This has brought a smile to my face already today, what a great bloke he is indeed! So pleased for him right now - he's having the time of his life [emoji2]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael Fassbender: ‘Home support takes my breath away’

Hollywood actor Michael Fassbender said he was proud to be home as he was presented with his hometown’s highest award, The Order of Inisfallen, at a special reception at Muckross House, Killarney, last night.




Michael Fassbender was bestowed with the Order of Innisfallen award for his contribution to tourism. Pictures: Don MacMonagle

Fassbender — accompanied by his partner, the Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander, and his parents Adele and Josef — was led by a piper into the formal drawing room of the historic lakeside house where Queen Victoria stayed in 1861 during a visit to Killarney.

In an emotional acceptance speech, the 39-year-old, who was born in Heidelberg in Germany, recalled how his family — his father Josef and his Co Antrim mother Adele — were “actually immigrants”.

They moved to Killarney when he was two years old and his sister, Catherine, was aged six.

“Mom and Dad, I want to thank you take this opportunity for your wisdom and foresight in moving here and giving Catherine and myself roots in this very special place,” he said.

He also thanked his primary school, Fossa National School, and the teachers who had taught him with such passion. He paid tribute too to St Brendan’s College, his secondary school.

There was a special mention for the actor Donie Courtney, who introduced him to drama and who was “more responsible than anyone” for his career.

“It’s only because of this town and its people that I am in a position to receive this award. Thank you to Killarney and to everyone in Killarney,” he said.

“Through my work I get to travel all over the world. It’s one of the many perks — alongside kissing Alicia Vikander,” he said to laughter from the audience.

“I get to meet many different people, many different cultures but I always feel very proud and very lucky to say ‘I come from Kerry, I come from the Kingdom, I come from Killarney, I come from Fossa.”




Fassbender said always wore where he came from as a badge of honour.

“The support for me here in Killarney and Fossa and Kerry takes my breath away,” he said.

He felt like he had the whole county behind him when he took on a new venture.

It was a great honour for him to receive the order of Inisfallen — named after the monastic island where Brian Ború studied — which called to mind “the deep and ancient history of Ireland and of Killarney”.

And it was an island synonymous with healing, and education as well as one of spiritual significance, and he felt “very humbled” to be associated with that, he said.

Introduced as “the greatest ever and most handsome ugly sister” by master of ceremonies Michael Rosney, it was recalled that Fassbender’s first dramatic role, cast by his drama teacher, Donie Courtney, was as one of the aesthetically challenged sisters in Cinderella.

Josef Fassbender, a chef, arrived to work at the Liebherr-owned Hotel Europe but established his own restaurant at the West End, and for 20 years the family ran what developed into one of the town’s top places to eat.

Killarney mayor Brendan Cronin drew laughter when he said he too had attended ‘The Sem’, as the secondary school is known, and added: “There are similarities!”

On a serious note, Mr Cronin said of Fassbender: “He has never shied from his roots in Killarney you have always retained your links to Kilalrney. Welcome home!”

It was also recalled how Fassbender had served as an altar boy at Fossa Church.

His sister Catherine is a leading neuropsychologist based in California and his parents live in Killarney.

He was presented with a scroll and a special lapel pin at the ceremony jointly organised by the Killarney Chamber of Commerce and Tourism, the Killarney municipal council, and the Trustees of Muckross House.

Past recipients of the award include Isolde Liebherr, of Liebherr Ireland, Killarney’s biggest employer, and she was present at the ceremony last night.

http://www.irishexaminer.com/irelan...home-support-takes-my-breath-away-424782.html


----------



## Hackensack

I love his graciousness and his love for his sister.    
He did kiss a few frogs in his previous life--who hasn't?--but he now has someone he obviously cares about and who is impressive in her own right.  It's beyond "dating" at this point, and I'm glad for him.
Thanks to all for the interviews and photos!


----------



## Just Askin

I find it amazing that people can be so nasty and personal with their comments about a celeb. Gossip thread or *****athon?
Glad we live in a world where people are encouraged to not only have but express their own opinion. 
I think Michael is a smart cookie. In my opinion he has lived his personal life exactly how he wants it. Alicia is obviously what he wants. But I suppose that's me coming from an upbringing similar to Michaels. I hold with a lot of the views he's expressed. The fact that he says Alicia is ok makes her ok by me. Having never met her but knowing people that have (home not work) she seems lovely. Just the sort of girl you want someone you care about to be with. 
So happy for yesterday. They certainly look happy together to me.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael Fassbender: ‘Home support takes my breath away’
> 
> Hollywood actor Michael Fassbender said he was proud to be home as he was presented with his hometown’s highest award, The Order of Inisfallen, at a special reception at Muckross House, Killarney, last night.
> 
> View attachment 3487539
> 
> 
> Michael Fassbender was bestowed with the Order of Innisfallen award for his contribution to tourism. Pictures: Don MacMonagle
> 
> Fassbender — accompanied by his partner, the Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander, and his parents Adele and Josef — was led by a piper into the formal drawing room of the historic lakeside house where Queen Victoria stayed in 1861 during a visit to Killarney.
> 
> In an emotional acceptance speech, the 39-year-old, who was born in Heidelberg in Germany, recalled how his family — his father Josef and his Co Antrim mother Adele — were “actually immigrants”.
> 
> They moved to Killarney when he was two years old and his sister, Catherine, was aged six.
> 
> “Mom and Dad, I want to thank you take this opportunity for your wisdom and foresight in moving here and giving Catherine and myself roots in this very special place,” he said.
> 
> He also thanked his primary school, Fossa National School, and the teachers who had taught him with such passion. He paid tribute too to St Brendan’s College, his secondary school.
> 
> There was a special mention for the actor Donie Courtney, who introduced him to drama and who was “more responsible than anyone” for his career.
> 
> “It’s only because of this town and its people that I am in a position to receive this award. Thank you to Killarney and to everyone in Killarney,” he said.
> 
> “Through my work I get to travel all over the world. It’s one of the many perks — alongside kissing Alicia Vikander,” he said to laughter from the audience.
> 
> “I get to meet many different people, many different cultures but I always feel very proud and very lucky to say ‘I come from Kerry, I come from the Kingdom, I come from Killarney, I come from Fossa.”
> 
> View attachment 3487540
> 
> 
> Fassbender said always wore where he came from as a badge of honour.
> 
> “The support for me here in Killarney and Fossa and Kerry takes my breath away,” he said.
> 
> He felt like he had the whole county behind him when he took on a new venture.
> 
> It was a great honour for him to receive the order of Inisfallen — named after the monastic island where Brian Ború studied — which called to mind “the deep and ancient history of Ireland and of Killarney”.
> 
> And it was an island synonymous with healing, and education as well as one of spiritual significance, and he felt “very humbled” to be associated with that, he said.
> 
> Introduced as “the greatest ever and most handsome ugly sister” by master of ceremonies Michael Rosney, it was recalled that Fassbender’s first dramatic role, cast by his drama teacher, Donie Courtney, was as one of the aesthetically challenged sisters in Cinderella.
> 
> Josef Fassbender, a chef, arrived to work at the Liebherr-owned Hotel Europe but established his own restaurant at the West End, and for 20 years the family ran what developed into one of the town’s top places to eat.
> 
> Killarney mayor Brendan Cronin drew laughter when he said he too had attended ‘The Sem’, as the secondary school is known, and added: “There are similarities!”
> 
> On a serious note, Mr Cronin said of Fassbender: “He has never shied from his roots in Killarney you have always retained your links to Kilalrney. Welcome home!”
> 
> It was also recalled how Fassbender had served as an altar boy at Fossa Church.
> 
> His sister Catherine is a leading neuropsychologist based in California and his parents live in Killarney.
> 
> He was presented with a scroll and a special lapel pin at the ceremony jointly organised by the Killarney Chamber of Commerce and Tourism, the Killarney municipal council, and the Trustees of Muckross House.
> 
> Past recipients of the award include Isolde Liebherr, of Liebherr Ireland, Killarney’s biggest employer, and she was present at the ceremony last night.
> 
> http://www.irishexaminer.com/irelan...home-support-takes-my-breath-away-424782.html



Love that they called her his partner TBH


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Love that they called her his partner TBH



Well they call Alicia his partner because she is, and it's glaringly obvious that she is! One Irish report today referred to  Alicia as Michael's wife ...[emoji6]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Well they call Alicia his partner because she is, and it's glaringly obvious that she is! One Irish report today referred to  Alicia as Michael's wife ...[emoji6]



As opposed to girlfriend, I mean. Not sure why I prefer it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Haha Alicia's face reminds me of a frog! Funny you say that.
> Yes some of his old girlfriends have been ok but he has had a couple real losers in there too. Alicia is just boring and not pretty but at least she isnt a loser. One step at a time for Michael! LOL


 But if she's around he other friends its like she's a different person. I doubt she likes him at this point but some wont see it that way


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homep...SunOnline-_-20161008-_-Showbiz&TV-_-612670650


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://www.thesun.ie/irishsol/homep...SunOnline-_-20161008-_-Showbiz&TV-_-612670650



Wonderful how happy Michael is [emoji2] And look at how proud Alicia is of her man [emoji76][emoji76] These pics just highlight love and pride:
View attachment 3487643


View attachment 3487644


View attachment 3487645


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> But if she's around he other friends its like she's a different person. I doubt she likes him at this point but some wont see it that way


Really? Does she have multiple personality disorder? Lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Really? Does she have multiple personality disorder? Lol



...or like, one source for that would be cool


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> ...or like, one source for that would be cool


source for what?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> source for what?



That she behaves differently around his friends


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> That she behaves differently around his friends


Oh I don't know anything about that. Never seen her with his friends.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Oh I don't know anything about that. Never seen her with his friends.


Oh so you've seen her just not with her friends. I was wondering how you knew so much about her personality.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/fassypicgif/status/695232243749392385

The major of Killarney posted some goodies:


----------



## carmencrem

-


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Oh so you've seen her just not with her friends. I was wondering how you knew so much about her personality.


I have seen her pics with Michael as well as seen her interviews promoting different projects. She sounds dull and boring. In pics she looks bored all the time. I have not seen her with her friends, why would I?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I have seen her pics with Michael as well as seen her interviews promoting different projects. She sounds dull and boring. In pics she looks bored all the time. I have not seen her with her friends, why would I?


Sorry my mistake. You display such strong animosity towards her I thought you must know her personally or have at least met her. No worries, I think I get it now.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.killarneytoday.com/killarney-shows-its-pride-as-michael-fassbender-is-honoured/

https://twitter.com/michaelfasx/status/784784125622222849


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Sorry my mistake. You display such strong animosity towards her I thought you must know her personally or have at least met her. No worries, I think I get it now.


I think we all got it lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I think we all got it lol



Loud and clear! LOL


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Loud and clear! LOL


----------



## carmencrem

Part 1


----------



## carmencrem

Part 2  found on a-vikander.ru / I think m-fassbender gallery is gonna put up more pics soon!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Part 2  found on a-vikander.ru / I think m-fassbender gallery is gonna put up more pics soon!



Beautiful pics! Hope we see Michael and Alicia wearing those scarves this autumn [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Beautiful pics! Hope we see Michael and Alicia wearing those scarves this autumn [emoji3]


Yay!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Found some more pics from yesterday:













I see Alicia signed the book first!

Source: http://macmonagle.com/


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Found some more pics from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3488016
> View attachment 3488017
> View attachment 3488018
> View attachment 3488019
> View attachment 3488020
> View attachment 3488021
> View attachment 3488022
> View attachment 3488023
> View attachment 3488025
> View attachment 3488026
> 
> 
> I see Alicia signed the book first!
> 
> Source: http://macmonagle.com/


Super nice!! Thank you


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for all the pics girls!  I like the one where the suns rays are literally beaming down on them.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> This bloke is too much...Love him...




Love Elvis.  Love Fassy.  LOVE this video!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for all the pics girls!  I like the one where the suns rays are literally beaming down on them.



Yes me too - very heavenly [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Description of the gala event last night here and pics of Michael with many of the guests:

A night when the star shone brightly

"KILLARNEY afforded A-list celebrity Michael Fassbender the full Hollywood treatment at a gala black tie ball to celebrate his induction into the Order of Innisfallen – the highest honour the town can bestow.

Close on 250 guests raised their champagne glasses to toast the multi-award winning actor at the stylish Killarney Chamber of Tourism and Commerce celebration in the Europe Hotel and Spa on Friday night.

Fossa’s favourite son said he was honoured and humbled that he was so highly thought of by the people in the town he loves and he described Killarney as a truly great place and he thanked his parents for being so wonderfully supportive to him throughout his life.

Accompanied by his stunning partner, Oscar winning actress Alicia Vikander and his parents, Josef and Adele, Michael was given a rapturous ovation at the gala at which hotelier Michael Rosney was the master of ceremonies.

The star of 12 Years A Slave and Hunger joined in the festivities well into the early hours and he sang as well as he acts with a succession of great songs to keep the guests entertained.

Earlier harpist Marina Cassidy added a touch of class at the pre-dinner drinks reception and once the formalities had ended, Michael Bublé tribute act, Frankly Bublé and Killarney’s own master of entertainment Jack Healy kept guests on the dance floor.

Floral presentations were made to Alicia Vikander and Adele Fassbender by Killarney Chamber of Tourism and Commerce President, Kate O’Leary, and Mayor of Killarney, Cllr Brendan Cronin.

A slideshow of photographs capturing all stages of Michael’s life, from his early years playing with a football in Fossa to the current day was shows as well as a stunning video with highlights of his many movies, demonstrating his sheer brilliance as an actor.

Guests dined on a starter of foie gras and apple terrine, pickled raisins and prunes with walnuts and brioche followed by grilled organic salmon, crispy oyster and smoked cod brandade and samphire.

A lemon and thyme sorbet was followed by roast striploin and slow cooked short rib of dry aged Irish beef with buttermilk potato champ, creamed kale and crispy onion ring and the dessert was chestnut and milk chocolate cheesecake, spiced meringue and dark chocolate ganache and forest berry sorbet.

The dinner wines were Te Pa Sauvignon Blanc 2015 and Baron De Ley, Rioja Reserva "

Source: http://www.killarneytoday.com/a-night-when-the-star-shone-brightly/

View attachment 3488122


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia and Adele receiving their floral presentations at the gala dinner last night:





[emoji2][emoji253][emoji253][emoji2]

http://www.killarneytoday.com/a-night-when-the-star-shone-brightly/


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Sorry my mistake. You display such strong animosity towards her I thought you must know her personally or have at least met her. No worries, I think I get it now.


Good.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I want more gala pictures!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I want more gala pictures!!



Don't we all!! 

Hopefully more will emerge over the next few days [emoji120]


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Alicia discovered TLBO was coming out in France right when she was there.. they could have had a great reason to promote it there with pap strolls and Michael didn't even go to Paris! He went to Tokyo to do staged pap strolls but then when they were there they found out the movie wasn't coming out there so they simply stayed at home playing chess. Lolol Btw what a nice day today!!!


They could have paid a random person for a minor PR stunt..



Esizzle said:


> Not many people will remember. Judging by the movie's track record, even if people remember, they wont bother with it anyways LOL. *These two still have to try though.*
> 
> Is Alicia really that dense? And she let it be known to the public? Its not like she has much going on that she can not remember when her projects are premiering.


I don't see any article in the Irish press promoting TLBO. Alicia is just mentioned as his girlfriend.



Esizzle said:


> Right?! She just looks so dull and lifeless all the time. Like she is perpetually just bored. Even her smile is unattractive, and most people look better when smiling. But you know Michael is not the best partner picker haha. *His last girlfriend was rumored to be a "worker".* She definitely used Michael for publicity. Michael does not seem too smart while picking partners LOL.


These "rumors" come from some Butler's "fans" who were obsessed with her. Opportunist or not,she has her own job in Italy. I doubt she's being paid to have sex. I really don't understand how it's possible to be so nasty about perfect strangers.



pearlyqueen said:


> Who's saying Alicia is not a nice friendly girl? Based on what?


There're always anons on tumblr who have met her,who know people who have worked with her (on every set ).. I guess it's true.



Esizzle said:


> Did she not throw a shoe at someone?
> No one is trying to change anything. Just discussing celebs and their lives.


That "story" comes from a person who has never met her and it's honestly very questionable considering that after many versions,I still don't know if it was a shop or a movie set..  I've never seen anyone claiming that she's rude. On the contrary,I've always seen nice accounts from people who have actually worked with her on set (crew members,extras) or for photo shoots. One of the many examples.  When people are rude,unkind in that kind of environment,you can be sure that other rumors start to circulate. It's not her case.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for all the pics girls!  I like the one where the suns rays are literally beaming down on them.


I can see that she can't stand him.. 

@SeanKellyMEP
The boy I thought in the good ould days in The Sem still has that lovely smile & sense of humour.




















artemis09 said:


> I can't believe that there is finally a picture of this: https://mobile.twitter.com/i/web/status/784641683912785920
> 
> He would have been a great fit in the actual movie looks-wise.


This photo is a gift


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Good.


Thank you. Very gracious of you to accept my apology. I think that's the sort of thing Michael and Alicia will teach their future children to do.


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> They could have paid a random person for a minor PR stunt..
> 
> 
> I don't see any article in the Irish press promoting TLBO. Alicia is just mentioned as his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> These "rumors" come from some Butler's "fans" who were obsessed with her. Opportunist or not,she has her own job in Italy. I doubt she's being paid to have sex. I really don't understand how it's possible to be so nasty about perfect strangers.
> 
> 
> There're always anons on tumblr who have met her,who know people who have worked with her (on every set ).. I guess it's true.
> 
> 
> That "story" comes from a person who has never met her and it's honestly very questionable considering that after many versions,I still don't know if it was a shop or a movie set..  I've never seen anyone claiming that she's rude. On the contrary,I've always seen nice accounts from people who have actually worked with her on set (crew members,extras) or for photo shoots. One of the many examples.  When people are rude,unkind in that kind of environment,you can be sure that other rumors start to circulate. It's not her case.


Lol at calling the twitter person a liar just because you don't agree with what she wrote.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Beautiful pics! Hope we see Michael and Alicia wearing those scarves this autumn [emoji3]


It's the flat caps I wanna see !


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Lol at calling the twitter person a liar just because you don't agree with what she wrote.


Could you let us have the source please? I'd love to read the original tweet.


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Lol at calling the twitter person a liar just because you don't agree with what she wrote.


I'm not calling anyone a liar. We're talking about an alleged (and questionable) secondhand account coming from a person who has never met her. The point is not that I don't agree with this person. The point is that (objectively) it's not consistent with what people who have actually met her and worked with her say. This is not my personal opinion.


----------



## Just Askin

Do the members that post all the "Alicia is the Devil" crap, post the same stuff on Alicia's thread or is it just reserved for the Fassbender thread? Just Askin.


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> I'm not calling anyone a liar. We're talking about an alleged (and questionable) secondhand account coming from a person who has never met her. The point is not that I don't agree with this person. The point is that (objectively) it's not consistent with what people who have actually met her and worked with her say. This is not my personal opinion.


Fair enough.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Could you let us have the source please? I'd love to read the original tweet.


Nope


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Do the members that post all the "Alicia is the Devil" crap, post the same stuff on Alicia's thread or is it just reserved for the Fassbender thread? Just Askin.


Awww she is hideous but at least don't call her the devil! Lol


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Do the members that post all the "Alicia is the Devil" crap, post the same stuff on Alicia's thread or is it just reserved for the Fassbender thread? Just Askin.


Just for his thread and for some twitter accounts Pokemon related which are probably ran by the same psychologically damaged person who keeps sharing ridiculous stuff about Michael and Alicia's imaginary break up... I guess that spreading that crap is difficult since there is the simple truth out there, daily smashed on his/her face like a friendly reminder to get a life or something. Apart from the fact that I really feel for that person, it must be very painful.
Never liked Pokemon tho.. 


pearlyqueen said:


> Don't we all!!
> 
> Hopefully more will emerge over the next few days [emoji120]


i guess we'll have something more!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Just for his thread and for some twitter accounts Pokemon related which are probably ran by the same psychologically damaged person who keeps sharing ridiculous stuff about Michael and Alicia's imaginary break up... I guess that spreading that crap is difficult since there is the simple truth out there, daily smashed on his/her face like a friendly reminder to get a life or something. Apart from the fact that I really feel for that person, it must be very painful.
> Never liked Pokemon tho..
> 
> i guess we'll have something more!



I saw the  post that reminded  the offensive+pathetic+delusional account owner to get a life. Don't think he/she is painful - already in deep hallucination. 

Hope to see more pictures coming out when the couple has their weekend in that beautiful town. A picture of two of cycling together around lakeside is not asking for too much right ? [emoji8][emoji9]


----------



## carmencrem

Again and again and again.   x


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Could you let us have the source please? I'd love to read the original tweet.



There's every chance said tweet doesn't exist or is total fabrication. As Morgane pointed out, people in the industry who behave like divas and are unpleasant swiftly gain a reputation. Aside from this tweet alluded to, all accounts of Alicia from those who meet her and work with her are of a kind, sweet,  humble good natured woman, not at all consistent with the accusation. 

We know there are some people who harbour great animosity towards Alicia so it's hardly surprising if a tweet was concocted to support their narrative at some stage. For myself I have only read positive accounts of Alicia as a person and  Michael falling in love with her supports my  view that she is a lovely person.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Again and again and again.   x




Love Michael's speech - he's such a warm, humble, generous and dignified man [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Do the members that post all the "Alicia is the Devil" crap, post the same stuff on Alicia's thread or is it just reserved for the Fassbender thread? Just Askin.


Noooo keep it reserved for the Fassbender thread. don't bring this BS over there, it's _so _tiresome


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> There's every chance said tweet doesn't exist or is total fabrication. *As Morgane pointed out, people in the industry who behave like divas and are unpleasant swiftly gain a reputation. *Aside from this tweet alluded to, all accounts of Alicia from those who meet her and work with her are of a kind, sweet,  humble good natured woman, not at all consistent with the accusation.
> 
> We know there are some people who harbour great animosity towards Alicia so it's hardly surprising if a tweet was concocted to support their narrative at some stage. For myself I have only read positive accounts of Alicia as a person and  Michael falling in love with her supports my  view that she is a lovely person.



Yep. Katherine Heigl anyone?  She was hugely popular with fans on Grey's Anatomy and started getting roles in rom-coms and was supposed to be the new Julia Roberts or Meg Ryan.  But her reputation for diva behavior and being an overall pain in the a** to all her coworkers did her in and her career nosedived.  More recently, stories rounded of Jared Leto's bad behavior while filming Suicide Squad.  Fellow actors barely tried to disguise they couldn't stand him.   If Alicia really was who some claim her to be we'd hear it from real people with real names not just anons on a few tumblr sites that were created to vilify her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Fun pic of Michael and Alicia at the Robot Restaurant in Tokyo when they were in Japan [emoji2]




https://twitter.com/thetaotheater/status/784941167137820672


----------



## Esizzle

I thought Michael went with Alicia to have a romantic vacation. Who are these other people? More specifically, who are the ladies to the left and right of Michael and Alicia? Could one of them be the famed smitten kitten aka side piece?


----------



## Esizzle

Whoever was asking me, who would be better than Alicia for Michael. Search Haley Bennett. What a serious upgrade that would be!! Gorgeous, cute personality, funny, and most importantly, has tons of charisma. I hope Haley and Michael get to do a movie together . We all know how Michael likes to pick costars for girlfriends.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Nope


Is it that because you don't have it? Come to think of it, I don't think anyone who's mentioned it has ever been able to produce a link or screen shot or anything? Funny that. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Awww she is hideous but at least don't call her the devil! Lol


Now see this is a perfect example of people seeing what they want to see in order to fit their own narrative. Enough said on that I think. Love your interpretation of the pic of Michael and Alicia in Japan enjoying a night out. 
Did you say you wrote fan fic or am I mixing you up with someone else?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Whoever was asking me, who would be better than Alicia for Michael. Search Haley Bennett. What a serious upgrade that would be!! Gorgeous, cute personality, funny, and most importantly, has tons of charisma. I hope Haley and Michael get to do a movie together . We all know how Michael likes to pick costars for girlfriends.


Match maker too. Wow that's amazing. Do you do that just through public information on them or have they submitted personal data to you? I'd love to see Michael's file on what he's looking for in a partner.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Now see this is a perfect example of people seeing what they want to see in order to fit their own narrative. Enough said on that I think. Love your interpretation of the pic of Michael and Alicia in Japan enjoying a night out.
> Did you say you wrote fan fic or am I mixing you up with someone else?



Lol, fanfic of the perverse variety methinks! 

I'm sure this pic of Michael and Alicia together in Tokyo came as a blow to those who tried desperately to convince themselves they were both in Japan separately but at the same time... yes, nuts huh? It's easier to countenance that than cope with the reality that Michael really is in love with this "hideous" woman and demonstrating that by following her around the world now he has no work restraints. As most of us recognise, this is what being in love feels like, wanting to be with your lover as much as possible, craving the completeness that only they can provide. It's very endearing to see Michael so loved up and happy, I bet his parents are delighted too! [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Match maker too. Wow that's amazing. Do you do that just through public information on them or have they submitted personal data to you? I'd love to see Michael's file on what he's looking for in a partner.



Hilarious! Let's not even go there, best that fantasy partners stay with their creators! 

Perish the thought that a mature man can select his very own perfect partner - why would he know any better than some stranger living on the other side of the world? Bizarre....


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Fun pic of Michael and Alicia at the Robot Restaurant in Tokyo when they were in Japan [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3488284
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/thetaotheater/status/784941167137820672


Oh my!! Love this picture of Michael and Alicia with George, Kelly & Emma! So cute, even that lightsaber! Lovely, indeed.  
I love these two


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Hilarious! Let's not even go there, best that fantasy partners stay with their creators!
> 
> Perish the thought that a mature man can select his very own perfect partner - why would he know any better than some stranger living on the other side of the world? Bizarre....


GOSH that Internet boyfriend story... creepy but real. It's kinda scary, isn't it? When you kinda refuse to believe he's an adult and he's in a relationship who whomever he loves.
So childish.... but so common. Routine. I bet you read that Times article and Cumberbatch's interview few days ago. Such a mess..! 
Btw thanks for the pic they look so cute!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> GOSH that Internet boyfriend story... creepy but real. It's kinda scary, isn't it? When you kinda refuse to believe he's an adult and he's in a relationship who whomever he loves.
> So childish.... but so common. Routine. I bet you read that Times article and Cumberbatch's interview few days ago. Such a mess..!
> Btw thanks for the pic they look so cute!



Drank a can of Irish Guinness stout to celebrate last night. Happy happy [emoji4] 

Now relying on Killarney people to give us more sighting


----------



## carmencrem

Happy birthday to this super artist  and cool guy btw


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> Whoever was asking me, who would be better than Alicia for Michael. Search Haley Bennett. What a serious upgrade that would be!! Gorgeous, cute personality, funny, and most importantly, has tons of charisma. I hope Haley and Michael get to do a movie together . We all know how Michael likes to pick costars for girlfriends.


He did do a movie with Haley Bennett--the yet-to-be-seen _Weightless_.  She's in _The Girl on the Train _too.  She's attractive, but he's with Alicia.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.killarneytoday.com/if-you-reach-for-the-moon-you-will-land-among-the-stars/  bad quality but lovely pics tho


----------



## pearlyqueen

This is a lovely pic [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




The other lady with Michael,Alicia and Adele is Isolde Liebherr, an earlier recipient of the Order of Innisfallen.


----------



## carmencrem

I would kindly like to suggest people who say Alicia Vikander is hideous etc etc in his thread to post a pic of themselves since they must be surely better.   
But I don't really care... 
so..
Btw reading some tweets I assume they're still there in Killarney, I bet they stay there for the weekend  nice, lucky them, Killarney is gorgeous. Michael must be very proud of his town and he's surely showing Alicia all his favourite places!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I would kindly like to suggest people who say Alicia Vikander is hideous etc etc in his thread to post a pic of themselves since they must be surely better.
> But I don't really care...
> so..
> Btw reading some tweets I assume they're still there in Killarney, I bet they stay there for the weekend  nice, lucky them, Killarney is gorgeous. Michael must be very proud of his town and he's surely showing Alicia all his favourite places!



I second that! I want to see their pictures too. 
Anyway,  my profile picture is already me, though it is a bit small. [emoji847]

Alicia might be busy meeting his relatives and friends these two days. Hope she got time to explore this wonderful town with Michael as tour guide !


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> I would kindly like to suggest people who say Alicia Vikander is hideous etc etc in his thread to post a pic of themselves since they must be surely better.
> But I don't really care...
> so..
> Btw reading some tweets I assume they're still there in Killarney, I bet they stay there for the weekend  nice, lucky them, Killarney is gorgeous. Michael must be very proud of his town and he's surely showing Alicia all his favourite places!



I'll pass on posting my pic! But IMO Alicia is lovely anyway!

Yes, looks like they are still in Killarney - I expect it's a special time for Michael showing Alicia around the places important to him and showing her off to his friends! [emoji173]️


----------



## carmencrem

http://m.vk.com/wall-100553328_2910 finally!


----------



## Just Askin

Ain't love grand...


----------



## baewatch

Theres a lot of love for AV in here. Its cool that there are loads of bisexuals around!


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Theres a lot of love for AV in here. Its cool that there are loads of bisexuals around!


Yeah cool...whatever floats your boat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Yeah cool...whatever floats your boat. Thanks for sharing.


Cool! My good friend is.


----------



## Allie28

I think the people who DON'T like her write more about her in this thread than the people who do.


----------



## carmencrem

There are so many good pics on fb!


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Cool! My good friend is.


OK


----------



## JetSetGo!

baewatch said:


> Theres a lot of love for AV in here. Its cool that there are loads of bisexuals around!





If that's meant to be an insult., time to catch up with the world and rethink your strategy.


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> He did do a movie with Haley Bennett--the yet-to-be-seen _Weightless_.  She's in _The Girl on the Train _too.  She's attractive, but he's with Alicia.


Well yes obviously he is. Until he meets a younger cuter costars and starts sleeping with her and then Alicia's out the door. Just ask Alicia, that's how it works! Lol
Haley is so pretty, I think she is this year's new find just like Alicia was last year.
How's that saying goes "out with the old and in with the new"


----------



## Esizzle

lollll someone got worked up! No match maker, I was just answering a question asked here. 
And the tweet does exist. Ask morgane about proof of existence since she has seen it. I just don't have to post the twitter users name here because a lot of people are fixated on Alicia being an angel and the user said something that can be considered contrary to that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Let me think now....Michael and Alicia have been together for 2 years now. Since TLBO wrapped he has made 5 films - Steve Jobs, XMen Apocalypse, Assassins Creed, The Snowman and Alien Covenant. None of his costars in these films or any other actresses in his vicinity have tempted him away from Alicia. 
See, she's not a casual fling or a hook up like many of his ex girlfriends. He's in love with Alicia, committed to her - ask people who have experienced being in love - that's how it works! LOL


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Let me think now....Michael and Alicia have been together for 2 years now. Since TLBO wrapped he has made 5 films - Steve Jobs, XMen Apocalypse, Assassins Creed, The Snowman and Alien Covenant. None of his costars in these films or any other actresses in his vicinity have tempted him away from Alicia.
> See, she's not a casual fling or a hook up like many of his ex girlfriends. He's in love with Alicia, committed to her - ask people who have experienced being in love - that's how it works! LOL


Some people really think too much about Alicia even if they don't like her. Wow, when I don't like someone it's for two reasons: 1) this person did something bad to me or 2) I'm jealous ; 3) both  but I still have a dignity and I don't trash those people on their partners' thread. It's very sad and I would never let people see how unhappy and creepy I am sometimes. but I guess we are all different and some of us don't have any problems in showing others their weaknesses. Maybe it's a good positive thing.  btw-- 
What a lovely profile!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.killarneytoday.com/fassbender-fossa-school-was-a-great-place/


----------



## carmencrem

https://66.media.tumblr.com/893fb1b1ce11a51627f1f4747e52da24/tumblr_oeqm94R2YB1sdvmhxo4_400.gif


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> https://66.media.tumblr.com/893fb1b1ce11a51627f1f4747e52da24/tumblr_oeqm94R2YB1sdvmhxo4_400.gif



That was a local Gaelic footballer who transported them to Muckross House. 

I bet Alicia was nervous, her first time in Ireland and with everyone curious to meet Michael's partner! He's such a gentleman though [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> lollll someone got worked up! No match maker, I was just answering a question asked here.
> And the tweet does exist. Ask morgane about proof of existence since she has seen it. I just don't have to post the twitter users name here because a lot of people are fixated on Alicia being an angel and the user said something that can be considered contrary to that.


No please don't get worked up. I was only asking the source as I've never seen the tweet so wanted some proof as I really don't get Alicia being like that. Obviously proof would shut me up but hey ho...


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> That was a local Gaelic footballer who transported them to Muckross House.
> 
> I bet Alicia was nervous, her first time in Ireland and with everyone curious to meet Michael's partner! He's such a gentleman though [emoji7][emoji7]



Was this really her first time in Ireland? She met his parents ages ago, I assumed they'd been to each other's homes for multiple holidays by now


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> No please don't get worked up. I was only asking the source as I've never seen the tweet so wanted some proof as I really don't get Alicia being like that. Obviously proof would shut me up but hey ho...


One of the rules of this forum is providing sources btw.. but who cares, made up stuff is way better! Yay


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Was this really her first time in Ireland? She met his parents ages ago, I assumed they'd been to each other's homes for multiple holidays by now


Lol first time Michael brought her home conveniently when there were tons of cameras around and they have a movie to promote soon. Cool


----------



## Esizzle

JetSetGo! said:


> If that's meant to be an insult., time to catch up with the world and rethink your strategy.


I don't think it was an insult. Or at least I hope not. I would not be insulted if someone called me a bisexual but just don't do it with frog face lol. 

By the way, since you are a mod, can you see to the f-*-g word being filtered. That is what actually offended me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Was this really her first time in Ireland? She met his parents ages ago, I assumed they'd been to each other's homes for multiple holidays by now



Yes I think it was Alicia's first time in Ireland. She was asked in an interview last year if she'd been and said she had tickets but hadn't got there yet. Since then Michael has only been back a couple of times so there wasn't the opportunity until now. I know he's been to her family in Sweden last year and Alicia first met his parents nearly 2 years ago, and since then his extended family too.


----------



## Just Askin

Think the issue with that particular f word has been dealt with. Those of us that used the word as it is used in the uk/Ireland (Google it) won't be using it on this forum again as a lovely member pointed out how offensive it was to them. As we are mindful not to offend or to just be down right nasty towards people it's not an issue to not use it again.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> No please don't get worked up. I was only asking the source as I've never seen the tweet so wanted some proof as I really don't get Alicia being like that. Obviously proof would shut me up but hey ho...



Guess what? I just posted a tweet saying my friend said Kate Winslet is a b*tch and threw a glass at her.... So that's her reputation trashed for ever, must be true if it gets tweeted right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Think the issue with that particular f word has been dealt with. Those of us that used the word as it is used in the uk/Ireland (Google it) won't be using it on this forum again as a lovely member pointed out how offensive it was to them. As we are mindful not to offend or to just be down right nasty towards people it's not an issue to not use it again.



Thank you for explaining that so succinctly. The word in question is in such widespread use in the U.K./Ireland that it's easy for us to forget it has a different meaning in another English speaking country.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Guess what? I just posted a tweet saying my friend said Kate Winslet is a b*tch and threw a glass at her.... So that's her reputation trashed for ever, must be true if it gets tweeted right?


 so you just ruined one of my favourites...wait I need proof...I'm confused...
As a by the by..I watched Inglourious Basterds on telly the other night and The Dressmaker (brilliant) was on straight after. Michael, Alicia, Killarney  and Kate all in one evening...loved it .


----------



## baewatch

My post wasnt meant to be offensive. Trying to be sarcastic. Didnt work. Sorry guys ive been in a super crap mood lately and this is only place im venting. Sorry x


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> so you just ruined one of my favourites...wait I need proof...I'm confused...
> As a by the by..I watched Inglourious Basterds on telly the other night and The Dressmaker (brilliant) was on straight after. Michael, Alicia, Killarney  and Kate all in one evening...loved it .



Lol, no worries - I deleted the tweet already; I like Kate and don't want her identified as a b*tch by people who feel animosity towards her! Not my style hating on people on social media anyway, if I don't like someone I do my best to avoid any mention of them.


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> My post wasnt meant to be offensive. Trying to be sarcastic. Didnt work. Sorry guys ive been in a super crap mood lately and this is only place im venting. Sorry x


Don't even worry about it. Hope everything is ok


----------



## Just Askin

A worry weighs heavy when you carry it around with you. Once you drop it, it weighs nothing.


----------



## carmencrem

Michael’s speech again! At the gala!
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1763296877271103&id=1399253033675491&_rdr

He mentioned his family again talking about their work at the hotel and how they raised him there, thanked his parents for their immense support (“you’re my best friends and I love you”) and talked about his childhood and his sister and friends. Super cute.
Then he talked about the beauty of the place and the people of Killarney, school and education.

Then he mentioned the privilege of kissig Alicia again and people clapped and went crazy! Ahah so cute and funny ❤

This video is beautiful. I love him so much. What a lovely man. ❤


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Well yes obviously he is. Until he meets a younger cuter costars and starts sleeping with her and then Alicia's out the door. Just ask Alicia, that's how it works! Lol
> Haley is so pretty, I think she is this year's new find just like Alicia was last year.
> How's that saying goes "out with the old and in with the new"


 Oh my dear, don't u know how Mr Michael Fassbender is? He doesn't have to work with a younger female to have sex with them 
And u know, tweets about the lovely couple=true; tweets that AV s being rude to someone=false


----------



## Just Askin

I'd just like to see the tweet


----------



## jcsepjj

FassbenderLover said:


> Oh my dear, don't u know how Mr Michael Fassbender is? He doesn't have to work with a younger female to have sex with them



Sorry, I might be a bit behind, what does that mean? Do you know something the rest of us don't?


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> lollll someone got worked up! No match maker, I was just answering a question asked here.
> And the tweet does exist. Ask morgane about proof of existence since she has seen it. I just don't have to post the twitter users name here because a lot of people are fixated on Alicia being an angel and the user said something that can be considered contrary to that.


I wonder how dear Michael is doing today? Anyways
 I think I found it


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I'd just like to see the tweet


You won't see it until someone makes up a new fake account (which is common these days) to make up new stories


----------



## aprilmayjune

I'd just like to bring back my favorite pic of the last few days, which is Michael staring hungrily into a box of scarves, clearly planning terrible outfits in his head, and Alicia, in a moment of prescience, thinking both _Oh no _and _Well, whatever makes him happy. _


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, no worries - I deleted the tweet already; I like Kate and don't want her identified as a b*tch by people who feel animosity towards her! Not my style hating on people on social media anyway, if I don't like someone I do my best to avoid any mention of them.


I also remember a girl saying Rachel Weisz being super rude to her in an airplane bc she wanted to be recognised and the girl didn't tell her she knew who she was .. like.. well.. really, Rachel Weisz? I doubt it lol - but I often read stuff against celebs, some are true, some not.. eeeeeh everybody has fingers to type whatever he/she wants!!


----------



## carmencrem

So according to some of you, we should believe those accusations against Michael too, bc oh well a woman accused him and many people believe it. Way more than the ones who believe the Alicia's story.
BUT I don't think the accusations against him are true and I don't think this shoe story is true either.
If both are true, then perfect, two very rude people found each other and looks like smitten kittens together.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder how dear Michael is doing today? Anyways
> I think I found it


Ooo thanks!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> I'd just like to bring back my favorite pic of the last few days, which is Michael staring hungrily into a box of scarves, clearly planning terrible outfits in his head, and Alicia, in a moment of prescience, thinking both _Oh no _and _Well, whatever makes him happy. _
> 
> View attachment 3488918


Why is he being given so many scarfs?! Is that a specialty of Killarney...? LOL. Could be used as nice christmas presents haha


----------



## carmencrem

Gosh now I must reconsider my opinions and believe Michael's domestic violence accusations (( 
Oh no


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> I'd just like to bring back my favorite pic of the last few days, which is Michael staring hungrily into a box of scarves, clearly planning terrible outfits in his head, and Alicia, in a moment of prescience, thinking both _Oh no _and _Well, whatever makes him happy. _
> 
> View attachment 3488918


Mucros Weavers, Kerry...I wanna see him in the flat cap...and a cheesy smile...only.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Mucros Weavers, Kerry...I wanna see him in the flat cap...and a cheesy smile...only.


I want to see them wearing those scarves next Xmas!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Mucros Weavers, Kerry...I wanna see him in the flat cap...and a cheesy smile...only.


lbr he's probably subjected her to that by now

i mean george clooney did say he could play golf with his hands behind his back, and now he has the hat for it


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder how dear Michael is doing today? Anyways
> I think I found it


Great but where is the tweet from the girl saying Alicia Vikander threw a shoe at her.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/accesstheanimus/status/785208227420114944 

Some say the AC premiere will be on Dec 14th in LA!

Btw, any chance to find this?


----------



## artemis09

What do his DV allegations have to do with anything? Why is it even being brought up?


----------



## Esizzle

Cant think of anything to defend Alicia after the b!tch tweet so bring up the quite unnecessary domestic violence allegations as a distraction.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Great but where is the tweet from the girl saying Alicia Vikander threw a shoe at her.


Well, we're super off topic but obviously some people need to trash her on his thread and then say they don't care about her at all looool wow they give her so much attention!  cool  
Btw idk, there are so many tweets of people trashing celebs for different reasons and claiming different things against them but very few of them are true. Most of all -true or not- I just don't care of what this girl says about friend of hers, if this friend didn't write the tweet herself TBH... it's way less than a rumour. It's just a tweet: I could write the same thing if I wanted to. I could write that DeNiro spat inside my garden, I'd have the same credibility. 

Even if the girl herself wrote so, tho.. it's very difficult when it comes to accusations.. they're not sightings nor opinions.. idk what to say. 
There are serious accusations against Michael, not just tweet written by "a friend's friend..." but a true mess brought up by his ex girlfriend, that keep being brought up, but what can I say. Since i definitely don't believe a word about those allegations, I definitely don't believe that shoe story. 
Otherwise... ok, angelina jolie hangs out with depp, Brad Pitt never takes a shower, Rachel Weisz is a diva and is arrogant to people, Casey Affleck is a rapist, Ben and Matt Damon are lovers and Ben has halitosis.. well.. lol


----------



## carmencrem

And why is Alicia Vikander always brought up and trashed on a thread that isn't even hers?


I brought up another example of a story I 100% don't believe (DV allegations) but some people do. Opinions. What can I say. I don't believe it.


----------



## jcsepjj

carmencrem said:


> Well, we're super off topic but obviously some people need to trash her on his thread and then say they don't care about her at all looool wow they give her so much attention!  cool
> Btw idk, there are so many tweets of people trashing celebs for different reasons and claiming different things against them but very few of them are true. Most of all -true or not- I just don't care of what this girl says about friend of hers, if this friend didn't write the tweet herself TBH... it's way less than a rumour. It's just a tweet: I could write the same thing if I wanted to. I could write that DeNiro spat inside my garden, I'd have the same credibility.
> 
> Even if the girl herself wrote so, tho.. it's very difficult when it comes to accusations.. they're not sightings nor opinions.. idk what to say.
> There are serious accusations against Michael, not just tweet written by "a friend's friend..." but a true mess brought up by his ex girlfriend, that keep being brought up, but what can I say. Since i definitely don't believe a word about those allegations, I definitely don't believe that shoe story.
> Otherwise... ok, angelina jolie hangs out with depp, Brad Pitt never takes a shower, Rachel Weisz is a diva and is arrogant to people, Casey Affleck is a rapist, Ben and Matt Damon are lovers and Ben has halitosis.. well.. lol



Well... The Ben and Matt part is true though, no? [emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## carmencrem

jcsepjj said:


> Well... The Ben and Matt part is true though, no? [emoji57][emoji57]


Gosh I must say...

Yes...

That's why he and Jen friendly split and Matt still has the same wife after ages. Jennifer Garner even joked about it, so.. it must have been true.

Mmm I should consider starting a rumour.
I'll write a tweet!  
Btw well those two are cool together so It'd be ok for me haha


----------



## jcsepjj

carmencrem said:


> Gosh I must say...
> 
> Yes...
> 
> That's why he and Jen friendly split and Matt still has the same wife after ages. Jennifer Garner even joked about it, so.. it must have been true.
> 
> Mmm I should consider starting a rumour.
> I'll write a tweet!
> Btw well those two are cool together so It'd be ok for me haha



I'm pretty sure it's true cuz I read about it on Tumblr.


----------



## aprilmayjune

jcsepjj said:


> I'm pretty sure it's true cuz I read about it on Tumblr.


okay but i laughed so loud i scared my cat at "Timblr."

brb guys gotta go do some timblring


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Well, we're super off topic but obviously some people need to trash her on his thread and then say they don't care about her at all looool wow they give her so much attention!  cool
> Btw idk, there are so many tweets of people trashing celebs for different reasons and claiming different things against them but very few of them are true. Most of all -true or not- I just don't care of what this girl says about friend of hers, if this friend didn't write the tweet herself TBH... it's way less than a rumour. It's just a tweet: I could write the same thing if I wanted to. I could write that DeNiro spat inside my garden, I'd have the same credibility.
> 
> Even if the girl herself wrote so, tho.. it's very difficult when it comes to accusations.. they're not sightings nor opinions.. idk what to say.
> There are serious accusations against Michael, not just tweet written by "a friend's friend..." but a true mess brought up by his ex girlfriend, that keep being brought up, but what can I say. Since i definitely don't believe a word about those allegations, I definitely don't believe that shoe story.
> Otherwise... ok, angelina jolie hangs out with depp, Brad Pitt never takes a shower, Rachel Weisz is a diva and is arrogant to people, Casey Affleck is a rapist, Ben and Matt Damon are lovers and Ben has halitosis.. well.. lol



When I newly joined PF, a poster did brought this up about the shoes throwing story. Such accusation either the party has solid proof to do something about it (not just make accusations on cyberspace ) OR we don't even give  it a second look. There are just too many such kind of rumors around hidding behind anonymous.

About Brad Pitt, still recall a bizarre story about him which he kept a pig as pet and hardly took shower ! Of course, laughed at it but wouldn't treat it as true against personal hygiene.


----------



## Just Askin

Can we just go back to Michael in a flat cap...sure there's a story there  cough cough...


----------



## carmencrem

Some people's concept of kindness is weird. They keep trashing a woman (on her boyfriend's thread) for hypothetically throwing a shoe to a person who didn't even personally write the post, claiming she was rude, but what about badmouthing a woman  24/7 and calling her with the worst names only because she dates their fave? it's not that polite..

Btw -- that DV allegations are disgusting to me. Simply disgusting. I was saying the shoe story may be true as much as the DV allegations are = not very much.
So PLEASE, don't you dare saying I use them as distraction anymore, please, because I truly love Michael and care for him and his happiness way more than many of his "fans" here.


Take care.

Goodbye.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Can we just go back to Michael in a flat cap...sure there's a story there  cough cough...



Just rewatch this.


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1763296877271103&id=1399253033675491&_rdr


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> When I newly joined PF, a poster did brought this up about the shoes throwing story. Such accusation either the party has solid proof to do something about it (not just make accusations on cyberspace ) OR we don't even give  it a second look. There are just too many such kind of rumors around hidding behind anonymous.
> 
> About Brad Pitt, still recall a bizarre story about him which he kept a pig as pet and hardly took shower ! Of course, laughed at it but wouldn't treat it as true against personal hygiene.


Lol idk what to say about Brad. He surely aged a lot but hey he's 53! 

This guy is 39 and looks damn goooooood


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Oh my dear, don't u know how Mr Michael Fassbender is? He doesn't have to work with a younger female to have sex with them
> And u know, tweets about the lovely couple=true; tweets that AV s being rude to someone=false


HAHA! She wasnt just being rude, she threw a shoe at someone. What the hell is that behavior?
And Mr. Fassbender can have fun with ladies all he wants, he has to treat my faves right, if he ever dates them haha!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Just rewatch this.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1763296877271103&id=1399253033675491&_rdr



I truly love this. He expressed his love for the town and the people. The part about his school teachers is cute , he still recall their name especially one used to be Miss! [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

Michael Fassbender  Michael Fassbender Michael Fassbender  Michael Fassbender  Michael Fassbender   Michael Fassbender  Michael Fassbender...just sayin


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> I truly love this. He expressed his love for the town and the people. The part about his school teachers is cute , he still recall their name especially one used to be Miss! [emoji3]


Yes this speech is so cute  
I love how he talks about his parents and loves his family. Such a lovely guy. Lucky Alicia, and lucky his parents. And he's lucky as well. 
This speech moved me, as if he was talking to me, lol!! 
Btw.. I just hope to see more videos of him singing that night because Suspicious Minds killed me


----------



## Just Askin

Just hit me I'm going to see TAU on Friday and there is a tinsey winsey chance Michael may show up. Popcorn, Binoculars and oxygen bottle at the ready


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Just hit me I'm going to see TAU on Friday and there is a tinsey winsey chance Michael may show up. Popcorn, Binoculars and oxygen bottle at the ready



Camera camera camera ! and a fully charged hand phone. A good sleep the night before to have good stamina to chase to shout to ......salivating [emoji38]


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Just hit me I'm going to see TAU on Friday and there is a tinsey winsey chance Michael may show up. Popcorn, Binoculars and oxygen bottle at the ready


Omgosh this Friday!!! 
I want to see that movie so bad I'm so pissed we haven't had new clips yet and the promo is almost done.
Now that TLBO promo is done and TAU is almost done too i'll have to wait until AC which is in 2 months from now.. :/ 

Hope someone interviews him (I want some cool mags covers!!) and he shows up in some tv shows or something. 

Btw, btw, btw... well yay you deserve it


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Camera camera camera ! and a fully charged hand phone. A good sleep the night before to have good stamina to chase to shout to ......salivating [emoji38]


I slept 0 before Venice and starved for 1 whole day haha I was a zombie


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Camera camera camera ! and a fully charged hand phone. A good sleep the night before to have good stamina to chase to shout to ......salivating [emoji38]


If he or any of the cast turns up I imagine it will be them at the front, introduction before the film, then appear at the end for quick Q & A. Don't think there will be any running anywhere. Wonder how many rows of seats I can leap


----------



## aprilmayjune

The story of Michael in a flat cap begins immediately post-gala, when he puts it on and refuses to take it off despite the fact that it does _not _work with his tux. In their hotel room he also puts on every single scarf.

Alicia: You know you're not wearing those to bed, right? You'll literally choke in your sleep.

Michael: TO DIE IN THE SWEET EMBRACE OF MY NATIVE COUNTRY WOULD BE AN HONOR

Alicia: Okay, or you could--

Michael: THESE ROLLING HILLS, THIS BEAUTIFUL LAND THAT BIRTHED ME IN SPIRIT IF NOT IN FACT

Alicia: Right, but--

Michael: ALL MY FORMATIVE YEARS SPENT IN THIS IDYLLIC COUNTRYSIDE, PREPARING ME FOR A LIFE OF TRAVELLING AND BONING OSCAR WINNERS

Alicia--sighing, eternally patient--undresses him, through much declaiming about the wonders of Irish culture. He refuses to relinquish the hat.

Alicia: Okay, so I'm putting these scarves on the bedside table where you can see them.

Michael (flexing wrists and ankles): I know where you can put those scarves, baby. 

Alicia: Oh boy.

Michael: I'll be Cúchulainn, you be the insatiable warrior-queen Medb, who has beaten me in single combat for the bull of Ulster and restrained me while she takes her pleasure--

Alicia: Let's never tell the Killarney Tourism Board about this.

THE END


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> The story of Michael in a flat cap begins immediately post-gala, when he puts it on and refuses to take it off despite the fact that it does _not _work with his tux. In their hotel room he also puts on every single scarf.
> 
> Alicia: You know you're not wearing those to bed, right? You'll literally choke in your sleep.
> 
> Michael: TO DIE IN THE SWEET EMBRACE OF MY NATIVE COUNTRY WOULD BE AN HONOR
> 
> Alicia: Okay, or you could--
> 
> Michael: THESE ROLLING HILLS, THIS BEAUTIFUL LAND THAT BIRTHED ME IN SPIRIT IF NOT IN FACT
> 
> Alicia: Right, but--
> 
> Michael: ALL MY FORMATIVE YEARS SPENT IN THIS IDYLLIC COUNTRYSIDE, PREPARING ME FOR A LIFE OF TRAVELLING AND BONING OSCAR WINNERS
> 
> Alicia--sighing, eternally patient--undresses him, through much declaiming about the wonders of Irish culture. He refuses to relinquish the hat.
> 
> Alicia: Okay, so I'm putting these scarves on the bedside table where you can see them.
> 
> Michael (flexing wrists and ankles): I know where you can put those scarves, baby.
> 
> Alicia: Oh boy.
> 
> Michael: I'll be Cúchulainn, you be the insatiable warrior-queen Medb, who has beaten me in single combat for the bull of Ulster and restrained me while she takes her pleasure--
> 
> Alicia: Let's never tell the Killarney Tourism Board about this.
> 
> THE END


This has made my....well lots of days put together. Love you.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> The story of Michael in a flat cap begins immediately post-gala, when he puts it on and refuses to take it off despite the fact that it does _not _work with his tux. In their hotel room he also puts on every single scarf.
> 
> Alicia: You know you're not wearing those to bed, right? You'll literally choke in your sleep.
> 
> Michael: TO DIE IN THE SWEET EMBRACE OF MY NATIVE COUNTRY WOULD BE AN HONOR
> 
> Alicia: Okay, or you could--
> 
> Michael: THESE ROLLING HILLS, THIS BEAUTIFUL LAND THAT BIRTHED ME IN SPIRIT IF NOT IN FACT
> 
> Alicia: Right, but--
> 
> Michael: ALL MY FORMATIVE YEARS SPENT IN THIS IDYLLIC COUNTRYSIDE, PREPARING ME FOR A LIFE OF TRAVELLING AND BONING OSCAR WINNERS
> 
> Alicia--sighing, eternally patient--undresses him, through much declaiming about the wonders of Irish culture. He refuses to relinquish the hat.
> 
> Alicia: Okay, so I'm putting these scarves on the bedside table where you can see them.
> 
> Michael (flexing wrists and ankles): I know where you can put those scarves, baby.
> 
> Alicia: Oh boy.
> 
> Michael: I'll be Cúchulainn, you be the insatiable warrior-queen Medb, who has beaten me in single combat for the bull of Ulster and restrained me while she takes her pleasure--
> 
> Alicia: Let's never tell the Killarney Tourism Board about this.
> 
> THE END


Lol please develop a longer plot and put it on a website I swear I'll read it


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> If he or any of the cast turns up I imagine it will be them at the front, introduction before the film, then appear at the end for quick Q & A. Don't think there will be any running anywhere. Wonder how many rows of seats I can leap


Are you gonna ask a question? I often do at Q&A!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Are you gonna ask a question? I often do at Q&A!


No. I just plan on enjoying the film and maybe drooling into my popcorn a bit.


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Michael’s speech again! At the gala!
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1763296877271103&id=1399253033675491&_rdr
> 
> He mentioned his family again talking about their work at the hotel and how they raised him there, thanked his parents for their immense support (“you’re my best friends and I love you”) and talked about his childhood and his sister and friends. Super cute.
> Then he talked about the beauty of the place and the people of Killarney, school and education.
> 
> Then he mentioned the privilege of kissig Alicia again and people clapped and went crazy! Ahah so cute and funny ❤
> 
> This video is beautiful. I love him so much. What a lovely man. ❤



Loved his speech.  So gracious, humble, and sweet.  You can tell how much this meant to him.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Just hit me I'm going to see TAU on Friday and there is a tinsey winsey chance Michael may show up. Popcorn, Binoculars and oxygen bottle at the ready



Enjoy!


----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> The story of Michael in a flat cap begins immediately post-gala, when he puts it on and refuses to take it off despite the fact that it does _not _work with his tux. In their hotel room he also puts on every single scarf.
> 
> Alicia: You know you're not wearing those to bed, right? You'll literally choke in your sleep.
> 
> Michael: TO DIE IN THE SWEET EMBRACE OF MY NATIVE COUNTRY WOULD BE AN HONOR
> 
> Alicia: Okay, or you could--
> 
> Michael: THESE ROLLING HILLS, THIS BEAUTIFUL LAND THAT BIRTHED ME IN SPIRIT IF NOT IN FACT
> 
> Alicia: Right, but--
> 
> Michael: ALL MY FORMATIVE YEARS SPENT IN THIS IDYLLIC COUNTRYSIDE, PREPARING ME FOR A LIFE OF TRAVELLING AND BONING OSCAR WINNERS
> 
> Alicia--sighing, eternally patient--undresses him, through much declaiming about the wonders of Irish culture. He refuses to relinquish the hat.
> 
> Alicia: Okay, so I'm putting these scarves on the bedside table where you can see them.
> 
> Michael (flexing wrists and ankles): I know where you can put those scarves, baby.
> 
> Alicia: Oh boy.
> 
> Michael: I'll be Cúchulainn, you be the insatiable warrior-queen Medb, who has beaten me in single combat for the bull of Ulster and restrained me while she takes her pleasure--
> 
> Alicia: Let's never tell the Killarney Tourism Board about this.
> 
> THE END


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I think the people who DON'T like her write more about her in this thread than the people who do.


I still remember those ten pages of discussions about The Circle..
I understand why some old members don't want to post in this thread  anymore. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I think it was Alicia's first time in Ireland. She was asked in an interview last year if she'd been and said she had tickets but hadn't got there yet. Since then Michael has only been back a couple of times so there wasn't the opportunity until now. I know he's been to her family in Sweden last year and Alicia first met his parents nearly 2 years ago, and* since then his extended family too*.


It's what people who are involved in a fauxmance usually do. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Guess what? I just posted a tweet saying my friend said Kate Winslet is a b*tch and threw a glass at her.... So that's her reputation trashed for ever, must be true if it gets tweeted right?


 If I work with someone and for whatever reason I don't like him/her,I can spread every kind of rumors about this person.. It doesn't mean that my story (if not supported by evidence) should be automatically believed by everyone. 



FassbenderLover said:


> Oh my dear, don't u know how Mr Michael Fassbender is? He doesn't have to work with a younger female to have sex with them
> And u know, tweets about the lovely couple=true; tweets that AV s being rude to someone=false


Since you're talking about tweet*s*  and considering that it looks like you follow her closely,I'd like to see these account*s *about Alicia being rude.. It's not what I've read over the past two years (_ realiable _people who have met and worked with her).



FassbenderLover said:


> I wonder how dear Michael is doing today? Anyways
> I think I found it


This time her friend worked on a film set (based on her other tweets),but I've also sen this story elsewhere (posted by the same person) and her friend worked in a shop.. I wonder where rude Alicia Vikander threw this shoe because it was the wrong size.



carmencrem said:


> Some people's concept of kindness is weird. They keep trashing a woman (on her boyfriend's thread) for hypothetically throwing a shoe to a person who didn't even personally write the post, claiming she was rude, but what about badmouthing a woman  24/7 and calling her with the worst names only because she dates their fave? it's not that polite..
> .


I'm talking about the last two years.. I've seen the worst kinds of _lies (_it's not my personal opinion) about this woman. And I can assure you that other people who are not even his fans have noticed this as well. Yes,some people's concept of kindness is weird.


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> Since you're talking about tweet*s*  and considering that it looks like you follow her closely,I'd like to see these account*s *about Alicia being rude.. It's not what I've read over the past two years (_ realiable _people who have met and worked with her).



Remember when Reese Witherspoon was America's sweetheart and everyone who worked with her gave accounts of what a sweet southern belle she was. Well look at how that turned out. Sometimes personal accounts are not very reliable either. Most celebrities do construct a certain image of themselves for the public whether people want to believe it or not. This alleged shoe throwing incident occured sometime in 2014, who knows what Alicia was like back then. Most people didn't know who she was until last year.


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


>


HAHA! I am crying.. you did not just do that!!!!

You know what, Michael can save these pics as back up. Years from now when he is showing his kids and grandkids pics of this event, he can show these ones instead of the ones with Alicia if things dont go down well!


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Lol first time Michael brought her home conveniently when there were tons of cameras around and they have a movie to promote soon. Cool


I still don't see these articles and pics promoting TLBO. It's not even mentioned. 

http://jacintatveit.tumblr.com/post/151445957963/x-x


----------



## FassbenderLover

Hmm wow, cuz on twitter the articles that were posted, when I read them, they mentioned
1. His "partner, Oscar winner..."
2. Them currently starring in TLBO....
But whatever suits some


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm wow, cuz on twitter the articles that were posted, when I read them, they mentioned
> 1. His "partner, Oscar winner..."
> 2. Them currently starring in TLBO....
> But whatever suits some


Never forget how he literally walked away from a reporter who mentioned Alicia's name just a few months back. And now Michael is opening mentioning her name in the one speech he keeps giving over and over again. Conveniently around the time their movie is supposed to open. UK is the last hope for this movie to fair well. So they have to pull out all the tricks.


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://twitter.com/thejournal_ie

MICHAEL FASSBENDER MAY be used to the bright lights of Hollywood and the red carpet, but it wasn’t always this way.
The 39-year-old world famous actor has his roots in the soil of Co Kerry, and he was back in his hometown of Killarney this evening to accept the highest accolade it can bestow.
Fassbender was inducted into the Order of Innisfallen this evening at a ceremony in reception at Muckross House in Killarney National Park.
A gala black tie ball is being held this evening in his honour at the five-star Europe Hotel and Resort.
The Order of Innisfallen award is presented annually to people who have made a significant contribution to the economy of Killarney.
Fassbender – a multi-Oscar nominee and Hollywood A-lister – “availed of every opportunity to promote Killarney on an international scale”, according to a spokesperson for the award.
*Fassbender was accompanied to the gala ball by Oscar winner Alicia Virkander* and his Killarney based parents, Josef and Adele.
*Upbringing*
Fassbender’s family home is in Fossa on the outskirts of Killarney.
Growing up, he was an altar boy at the nearby Prince of Peace Church and attended the local national school.
Fassbender has starred in movies like 12 Years A Slave, Hunger, Steve Jobs, Prometheus, Frank, Shame, MacBeth and Jane Eyre and he has just completed Assassin’s Creed.
Other recipients of the Order of Innisfallen award include Daniel O’Donnell and Isolde Liebherr whose family has been a premier employer in Killarney.


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> I still don't see these articles and pics promoting TLBO. It's not even mentioned.
> 
> http://jacintatveit.tumblr.com/post/151445957963/x-x



Watching Charlize interact with Michael makes me cringe. I wonder if he ever gave it to her. She reallyyyy wanted it during that promo tour lol. Thank god she isnt in the new Covenant movie.


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I still remember those ten pages of discussions about The Circle..
> I understand why some old members don't want to post in this thread  anymore.
> 
> 
> It's what people who are involved in a fauxmance usually do.
> 
> 
> If I work with someone and for whatever reason I don't like him/her,I can spread every kind of rumors about this person.. It doesn't mean that my story (if not supported by evidence) should be automatically believed by everyone.
> 
> 
> Since you're talking about tweet*s*  and considering that it looks like you follow her closely,I'd like to see these account*s *about Alicia being rude.. It's not what I've read over the past two years (_ realiable _people who have met and worked with her).
> 
> 
> This time her friend worked on a film set (based on her other tweets),but I've also sen this story elsewhere (posted by the same person) and her friend worked in a shop.. I wonder where rude Alicia Vikander threw this shoe because it was the wrong size.
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the last two years.. I've seen the worst kinds of _lies (_it's not my personal opinion) about this woman. And I can assure you that other people who are not even his fans have noticed this as well. Yes,some people's concept of kindness is weird.


I know, some friends of mine who didn't even care about him noticed the craziness of his fandom - just like what happens in Cumberbatch's one and many others..... many many others. Im really sorry for Michael


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Remember when Reese Witherspoon was America's sweetheart and everyone who worked with her gave accounts of what a sweet southern belle she was. Well look at how that turned out. Sometimes personal accounts are not very reliable either. Most celebrities do construct a certain image of themselves for the public whether people want to believe it or not. This alleged shoe throwing incident *occured sometime in 2014, *who knows what Alicia was like back then. Most people didn't know who she was until last year.


I don't think she said something about the year. It's true that most celebrities construct a certain image of themselves for the public,but I've no reason to to think that,for example,a person who worked as an extra on one of her film sets (four years ago) and posted a detailed (and coherent)  account in a thread that doesn't have anything to do with her,has any reason to lie. Even if this girl really has a friend who told her that AV threw a shoe at her (shop,film set,it's not very clear..),as I've already said,it's a secondhand account that is not supported by evidence and it's not consistent with what other people say about her. 



FassbenderLover said:


> Hmm wow, cuz on twitter the articles that were posted, when I read them, they mentioned
> 1. His "partner, Oscar winner..."
> *2. Them currently starring in TLBO....*
> But whatever suits some


She's obviously mentioned (in many articles simply as his girlfriend).  I don't see these articles that  promote and mention TLBO (with its release date).


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## FassbenderLover

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html

*The 39-year-old actor was joined at the ceremony in Muckross House in the stunning Killarney National Park by his Oscar-winning partner Alicia Vikander.

The pair met while they were making the film The Light Between Oceans, a romantic period drama about a lighthouse keeper and his wife who rescue and adopt an infant girl who was adrift at sea.






*


----------



## Morgane

^  I've mentioned it yesterday. It's the only (brief) article that mentions TLBO and it doesn't even have photos (or the release date..). They can do better..


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Don't even worry about it. Hope everything is ok



Thanks! I appreciate it  x


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Hi everyone! I'm a big fan of Michael and I would like to contribute to this forum henceforth


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Watching Charlize interact with Michael makes me cringe. I wonder if he ever gave it to her. She reallyyyy wanted it during that promo tour lol. Thank god she isnt in the new Covenant movie.


I don't think he did. The thirst was WAY to strong with her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

SkinnyMuse said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a big fan of Michael and I would like to contribute to this forum henceforth



Hello and welcome [emoji3]


----------



## miss clare

So the gala was held at Hotel Europe. Didn't Michael's Dad work as a chef there, and didn't they live in a house provided for the staff in the compound of that hotel?


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> Btw, any chance to find this?


Not  yet.  And much as I don't doubt "Country and Town House"'s credentials in the magazine field, I sincerely hope that there are a couple more prestigious magazine covers in the coming months.


----------



## JaneWT

Just over two months until Assassin's Creed is released Stateside.  Do you think we'll get another trailer this week?  It really is about time.  Being UK-based, and therefore with TLBO and TAU still to look forward to, it often slips my mind that AC's premiere is a mere 8 or 9 weeks away.  Michael has so much invested in this film that it feels as though - after the festivities of the weekend - publicity should now start gearing up in earnest.


----------



## JaneWT

And talking of the weekend festivities, I've just read back over it all - thanks so much to those who posted links and pics etc.  I loved Michael's speech - both the abridged and full-length versions.  It seems like he managed to include the name of every single person who was personally special to him - past and present - in such a humble and lovely manner.


----------



## carmencrem

I can't believe I'm seeing them again. Oh my gosh. Good!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Esizzle said:


> By the way, since you are a mod, can you see to the f-*-g word being filtered. That is what actually offended me.



Please report the post where you see that word.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3489611


I can't wait I'm not ready to see them again but I'll do! So dead ATM.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Esizzle said:


> I'm sorry! I think the word was purposely used again after I said to the other member that I was offended by the use. Purseforum should really get it together and filter this word. So hurtful.



Please realize we have a global community and must respect each other as such.
It is always best to acknowledge the word's use and origin before getting offended.

We do not allow slurs on tPF, so it would certainly be removed if it was used in that way.

If you have further concerns, please take it up with privately with @Vlad, not in this thread.


----------



## carmencrem

https://mobile.twitter.com/PaschalSheehy/status/784451249676685312


----------



## Just Askin

JetSetGo! said:


> Please realize we have a global community and must respect each other as such.
> It is always best to acknowledge the word's use and origin before getting offended.
> 
> We do not allow slurs on tPF, so it would certainly be removed if it was used in that way.
> 
> If you have further concerns, please take it up with privately with @Vlad, not in this thread.


I used the word the second time. But as I have several people on ignore most of the time, I was only aware of Aprilmayjune being offended by it. I changed it immediately and spoke to Aprilmayjune to explain how we use the word in UK/Ireland (as slang for cigarette) and to apologise for unintentionally using a word she felt was offensive. We're all good.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I used the word the second time. But as I have several people on ignore most of the time, I was only aware of Aprilmayjune being offended by it. I changed it immediately and spoke to Aprilmayjune to explain how we use the word in UK/Ireland (as slang for cigarette) and to apologise for unintentionally using a word she felt was offensive. We're all good.


But speaking about vulgar terms and bad mouthing.... there's plenty of stuff in this thread.


----------



## Allie28

SkinnyMuse said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a big fan of Michael and I would like to contribute to this forum henceforth



Welcome!


----------



## Esizzle

JetSetGo! said:


> Please realize we have a global community and must respect each other as such.
> It is always best to acknowledge the word's use and origin before getting offended.
> 
> We do not allow slurs on tPF, so it would certainly be removed if it was used in that way.
> 
> If you have further concerns, please take it up with privately with @Vlad, not in this thread.


Thanks! I will!


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> I can't believe I'm seeing them again. Oh my gosh. Good!!



You get to go to the UK premiere and meet them again??!  Lucky you!!!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3489611


Finally!! Rachel Weisz is the best


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Thanks! I will!


Well now... I was wondering what that was all about. 

I sure hope Mr. and Mrs. Cianfrance make it to the London premiere, THAT would be great entertainment.


----------



## Just Askin

SkinnyMuse said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a big fan of Michael and I would like to contribute to this forum henceforth


Hi.


----------



## carmencrem

Allie28 said:


> You get to go to the UK premiere and meet them again??!  Lucky you!!!


Well.. if there's actually a premiere and they're confirmed and everything... yeah, I'll be there.  thank you dear!!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Well now... I was wondering what that was all about.
> 
> I sure hope Mr. and Mrs. Cianfrance make it to the London premiere, THAT would be great entertainment.


I hope the Mrs. shows up and pulls another stunt. That would provide some much needed entertainment lol!


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Esizzle said:


> Finally!! Rachel Weisz is the best


So happy to hear she will attend this premiere. She is a fantastic actress and so underrated.


----------



## Esizzle

SkinnyMuse said:


> So happy to hear she will attend this premiere. She is a fantastic actress and so underrated.


Seriously love her so much! I am sad she wasn't in the promos for the movie at all. But she is finally coming to a premiere so thats good.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Seriously love her so much! I am sad she wasn't in the promos for the movie at all. But she is finally coming to a premiere so thats good.


The reviews for Weisz in Denial have been really, really good so maybe she will not disappear in the upcoming months.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.flickeringmyth.com/2016/...l-be-2-hours-20-minutes-long-or-8400-seconds/


----------



## FassbenderLover

Seems like Michael is in France 

*Muriel Le Guennec* ‏@*Muriel_FLeGuen*  24h24 hours agoAhetze, France
*#magnifique* *#sourire** de **#michaelfassbender** passant devant moi en terrasse à Guethary... Ou comment illuminer mon lundi morose 
Translated from French by Bing
#magnifique #sourire of #michaelfassbender passed me on the terrace at Guéthary. Or how light my Monday Moody ☀️❤️*


----------



## FassbenderLover

SkinnyMuse said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a big fan of Michael and I would like to contribute to this forum henceforth


 Welcome


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## aprilmayjune

am i the only one who's incredibly distracted by how dirty aguilar's fingernails are?

points for verisimilitude and all but i really hope he does one of those crazy flips into a lake or river at some point


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> am i the only one who's incredibly distracted by how dirty aguilar's fingernails are?
> 
> points for verisimilitude and all but i really hope he does one of those crazy flips into a lake or river at some point


No you are not the only one!!! I really noticed the same. I'm obsessed with fingernails, mine are always on point, so I'm pretty distracted by his lol but I think it's okay, Aguilar has no time to think about manicure lol


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> Seems like Michael is in France
> 
> *Muriel Le Guennec* ‏@*Muriel_FLeGuen*  24h24 hours agoAhetze, France
> *#magnifique* *#sourire** de **#michaelfassbender** passant devant moi en terrasse à Guethary... Ou comment illuminer mon lundi morose
> Translated from French by Bing
> #magnifique #sourire of #michaelfassbender passed me on the terrace at Guéthary. Or how light my Monday Moody ☀️❤️*



Remember that woman six months ago who said he'd bought a home in Guethary?  Near San Sebastian and Biarritz.  Either she was right or he has a doppelganger in France.


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Remember that woman six months ago who said he'd bought a home in Guethary?  Near San Sebastian and Biarritz.  Either she was right or he has a doppelganger in France.


He's been seen there many times through the years. Last time he went there with Alicia before his birthday and then that woman said he had a house there and we were a bit doubtful because 90% her insta is made of sightings of actors without pics + random weird posts... but tbh i don't even believe coincidences so... he's definitely there or he has a doppelgänger there.
He has to be in  London by Friday btw, for TAU and he was in Killarney at least until Sunday I think (according to tweets).
Yay let's see what happens


----------



## aprilmayjune

Ask if the guy is a good surfer. If not it's him [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Ask if the guy is a good surfer. If not it's him [emoji6]


Ahhh. Bless his little wet suit. Love a surfer, I do.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He's been seen there many times through the years. Last time he went there with Alicia before his birthday and then that woman said he had a house there and we were a bit doubtful because 90% her insta is made of sightings of actors without pics + random weird posts... but tbh i don't even believe coincidences so... he's definitely there or he has a doppelgänger there.
> He has to be in  London by Friday btw, for TAU and he was in Killarney at least until Sunday I think (according to tweets).
> Yay let's see what happens



Too little solid info so far. 
However : - Tanned / no tanned , or good/ lousy surfer could be good indirect proof to further determine the identity.


----------



## SkinnyMuse

aprilmayjune said:


> Ask if the guy is a good surfer. If not it's him [emoji6]


Maybe that's the reason why he spends too much time there, he is improving his surfing skills. Aww bless him


----------



## aprilmayjune

SkinnyMuse said:


> Maybe that's the reason why he spends too much time there, he is improving his surfing skills. Aww bless him


poor guy's got a ways to go 








his falling form is excellent though!


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> Ask if the guy is a good surfer. If not it's him [emoji6]


Awwww ahah


----------



## Just Askin

When someone looks at you like this..
	

		
			
		

		
	



When you can still look at your favourite Primary School teacher like this..
	

		
			
		

		
	




When your best friends and partner are always there for you and can help you feel like this...



Then you are a success Mr and someone who has my fullest respect.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> When someone looks at you like this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491161
> 
> When you can still look at your favourite Primary School teacher like this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491163
> 
> 
> When your best friends and partner are always there for you and can help you feel like this...
> View attachment 3491166
> 
> 
> Then you are a success Mr and someone who has my fullest respect.


Indeed! Love love love him to bits.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3491472


Yep then he really was in San Sebastián / Guethary / Biarritz (all these places are super close and between France and Spain -- and also gorgeous) and took the flight from Bilbao which is the closest to that places.  thanks!!


----------



## CookieMonster65

Do you guys like Alicia? Just curious.


----------



## carmencrem

CookieMonster65 said:


> Do you guys like Alicia? Just curious.


Yes, very much. She's a beautiful, elegant, kind, sweet (and lucky) girl and most of all I find her a very very very talented actress whom I've been following since a few years. IMO she's the best we have (I also like very much Kate Winslet, Lea Seydoux, Marion Cotillard, Amy Adams...), but it's always a matter of how an actor grabs your attention, she really did it with me. I met her and Michael in real life and she's the sweetest person ever. I give her 10/10 points.  + I love very much how hard working and brace she is, I admire her personality. Completely my fave.


----------



## aprilmayjune

CookieMonster65 said:


> Do you guys like Alicia? Just curious.


Opinions vary widely, to put it diplomatically.


----------



## Just Askin

CookieMonster65 said:


> Do you guys like Alicia? Just curious.


As an actor, I like what I've seen of hers enough to make me want to watch more. As Michaels partner, all seems well and good to me so


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> As an actor, I like what I've seen of hers enough to make me want to watch more. As Michaels partner, all seems well and good to me so


Yeah also as Michael partner as for now she's amazing IMO. I see him very happy, in love and fond of her: he's 39, not 20 anymore, so if he's looking for a partner to settle with, I'm glad if it's Alicia, she's very cool. Generally, I think Michael loves cool original girls and she definitely is. Obviously it's his choice but I adore her so yep I'm very very happy for them both!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3491472


Clocking in at yet another vacation I see.


----------



## Esizzle

CookieMonster65 said:


> Do you guys like Alicia? Just curious.


She is a tone deaf person when it comes to social issues like racism and likes to hang out with other racists. So no for me. I have seen her projects in the past but will avoid paying my money for any of the future projects.


----------



## Selayang430

CookieMonster65 said:


> Do you guys like Alicia? Just curious.



I like her for her capability in acting as well as her attitudes: focus , disciplined and hardworking.


----------



## CookieMonster65

Yeah I pretty much agree with everyone. She's a good actress and I think she's pretty too!


----------



## CookieMonster65

Esizzle said:


> She is a tone deaf person when it comes to social issues like racism and likes to hang out with other racists. So no for me. I have seen her projects in the past but will avoid paying my money for any of the future projects.


Who has she hung out with that was racist?


----------



## SkinnyMuse

CookieMonster65 said:


> Do you guys like Alicia? Just curious.


I'm not a fan of hers but I do really like her swedish movies. She is a good actress!


----------



## Just Askin

Isn't Michael taking a 6 month break (from filming) after having worked back to back on about 11 films over the previous 2/3 yrs? Great work if you are talented enough to get it. I could never be envious of someone's hard earned success.


----------



## aprilmayjune

No one, nor has she said anything particularly tone-deaf ever, to my knowledge? Speaking out about Brexit and the dearth of women in Hollywood is about as political as she ever gets. 

Pretty sure the reference is to one of her upcoming costars, who Fassbender's also worked with too. If we want to play Six Degrees of Problematic Kevin Bacon, I guarantee his list is longer than hers.


----------



## Esizzle

CookieMonster65 said:


> Who has she hung out with that was racist?


Charlotte Rampling. Alicia herself has also done some white-washing stuff. I guess anything for money, right?


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> No one, nor has she said anything particularly tone-deaf ever, to my knowledge? Speaking out about Brexit and the dearth of women in Hollywood is about as political as she ever gets.
> 
> Pretty sure the reference is to one of her upcoming costars, who Fassbender's also worked with too. If we want to play Six Degrees of Problematic Kevin Bacon, I guarantee his list is longer than hers.


Michael is just as bad when working with problematic people. Anything for money I guess.


----------



## carmencrem

CookieMonster65 said:


> Who has she hung out with that was racist?


I don't think she hangs out with racist at all. She's definitely not racist at all. If you're referring to Charlotte Rampling, I don't think she's racist but maybe her speech seemed a bit... odd... to some. I don't think she had bad intentions.
Btw Charlotte Rampling worked with Michael in Angel and they seemed to get along pretty well, she'll also be in Assassins Creed. I'm not a fan of hers, I don't have any interest in her. Normal.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> No one, nor has she said anything particularly tone-deaf ever, to my knowledge? Speaking out about Brexit and the dearth of women in Hollywood is about as political as she ever gets.
> 
> Pretty sure the reference is to one of her upcoming costars, who Fassbender's also worked with too. If we want to play Six Degrees of Problematic Kevin Bacon, I guarantee his list is longer than hers.



Agree. She talked about the dearth of women in Hollywood - well anyone can talk and complain until cows go home. What I admire her the most is she has really done something about it. She set up a production company and makes the movie euphoria with main female cast.


----------



## Just Askin

Hey look what I just found from the  'Angel' days...


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Hey look what I just found from the  'Angel' days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491577
> View attachment 3491581


Omg Berlin 2007!!!michael is so cute in the last one


----------



## Esizzle

Look how happy and content Rampling looks in company of all caucasian people. LOL


----------



## baewatch

CookieMonster65 said:


> Do you guys like Alicia? Just curious.



Nope.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Looks like a close knit group this guy met on the set of Euphoria:


----------



## Just Askin

Must take note not to look happy when I am with all caucasian company lest I be judged.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Must take note not to look happy when I am with all caucasian company lest I be judged.



Gosh yes, hadn't thought of that... Michael looks pretty happy in those pics too... and all those pics of him looking like he was bursting with happiness in Killarney in all Caucasian company...


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh yes, hadn't thought of that... Michael looks pretty happy in those pics too... and all those pics of him looking like he was bursting with happiness in Killarney in all Caucasian company...



Why isn't there any Asian in Killarney with him to celebrate ? Not fair like that. He also got many fans in Asia.


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Just Askin said:


> Hey look what I just found from the  'Angel' days...
> View attachment 3491591
> View attachment 3491593


OMG! Look at that shark smile! All those teeth! He was definitely having a great time wasn't he


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Looks like a close knit group this guy met on the set of Euphoria:
> View attachment 3491597



LOL someone should ask which weekend he met MF.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh yes, hadn't thought of that... Michael looks pretty happy in those pics too... and all those pics of him looking like he was bursting with happiness in Killarney in all Caucasian company...


Well that cuts my family dinners down the middle then. Two cameras perhaps?


----------



## Just Askin

Speaking of cameras...if Michael's back in London, please let him be at work tomorrow cos I'm in Soho all morning. Phone can be at the ready lol.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Speaking of cameras...if Michael's back in London, please let him be at work tomorrow cos I'm in Soho all morning. Phone can be at the ready lol.



You guys get windfall. Friday can see him , next Wednesday can see him again. This Thursday might be a bonus. 
So you have to be fully alert - mind+ eyes sharp! [emoji14]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> You guys get windfall. Friday can see him , next Wednesday can see him again. This Thursday might be a bonus.
> So you have to be fully alert - mind+ eyes sharp! [emoji14]


Seriously keep forgetting there's a slim chance he will be there Friday, so excited about finally seeing the film


----------



## CookieMonster65

Guess some people think Rampling and racist and some don't? I don't know what to believe!


----------



## artemis09

If you're wanting some context regarding Rampling, this was her comment that got people upset: https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...rampling-diversity-row-racist-to-white-people

I don't know her personally (and let's be honest, none of us do) but her comments do make her seem at least painfully unaware of the history of racism in the industry and how it presents itself. It doesn't matter what her intention was; this is a racist comment. And frankly, her apology seemed insincere as well and seemed to miss the point of people's outrage, so I'm not shocked by the way a lot of people perceive her even after the fact. How this reflects on Michael and Alicia is based on your own opinion, I suppose. I've said this before, but Michael could have very well been unaware of her views, given that they worked on Assassin's Creed before those comments were released. Plus, it's not like a person who is racist or who has at least a very privileged view of the world is going to spout their opinions constantly, so both of them may be completely unaware.

That's getting off-topic, but I figured you would like some more information about that.

About Alicia, as far as I know, I don't believe she has said anything controversial or has indicated she is done-deaf in any way, Rampling situation aside. I think what some might be referring to is her casting in Submergence, which if I recall correctly, is being considered as white-washing. The character she is portraying is a WOC in the novel, which can be problematic since Alicia is not.


----------



## CookieMonster65

artemis09 said:


> If you're wanting some context regarding Rampling, this was her comment that got people upset: https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...rampling-diversity-row-racist-to-white-people
> 
> I don't know her personally (and let's be honest, none of us do) but her comments do make her seem at least painfully unaware of the history of racism in the industry and how it presents itself. It doesn't matter what her intention was; this is a racist comment. And frankly, her apology seemed insincere as well and seemed to miss the point of people's outrage, so I'm not shocked by the way a lot of people perceive her even after the fact. How this reflects on Michael and Alicia is based on your own opinion, I suppose. I've said this before, but Michael could have very well been unaware of her views, given that they worked on Assassin's Creed before those comments were released. Plus, it's not like a person who is racist or who has at least a very privileged view of the world is going to spout their opinions constantly, so both of them may be completely unaware.
> 
> That's getting off-topic, but I figured you would like some more information about that.
> 
> About Alicia, as far as I know, I don't believe she has said anything controversial or has indicated she is done-deaf in any way, Rampling situation aside. I think what some might be referring to is her casting in Submergence, which if I recall correctly, is being considered as white-washing. The character she is portraying is a WOC in the novel, which can be problematic since Alicia is not.


Thank you for the information. The comments were definitely distasteful. I don't think Alicia is racist but very unaware of certain things.


----------



## Just Askin

Pic from when Michael spent a week in Killarney, with family, this summer..


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Pic from when Michael spent a week in Killarney, with family, this summer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491921



Good to steer back the topics about Michael 
Maybe a voluntary steering committee is needed to drive back the topics to about Michael from time to time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Pic from when Michael spent a week in Killarney, with family, this summer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491921



When asked what Michael is like in person:


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> When asked what Michael is like in person:
> View attachment 3491937


Cutie


----------



## carmencrem

Interviews for AC


----------



## gingerglory

carmencrem said:


> Interviews for AC


Thanks! It's about time.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## SkinnyMuse

*Trespass Against Us' - 60th BFI London Film Festival





























*


----------



## aprilmayjune

who checked his fingers bc i sure did


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> who checked his fingers bc i sure did



Finger nails to be exact for me. Long / dirty finger nails on men = puke


----------



## Morgane

@Oldmankrondas: Just been catching up with former @OnTheTimeLash guest and Trespass Against Us director, Adam Smith. (+3 journalists) Good bloke, great film 

@CeriH: Trespass Against Us was breathtaking! Nerve-shredding car chases, claustrophobic family and real love at the core.… 

@itsalawyerslife: #AdamSmith, charming director of #TrespassAgainstUs :'Michael Fassbender is an alpha male, strong, macho + brilliant 

@Oldmankrondas: Just been catching up with former @OnTheTimeLash guest and Trespass Against Us director, Adam Smith. (+3 journalists) Good bloke, great film 

@Filmaluation: TRESPASS AGAINST US ★★★★★ Dynamic filmmaking. Fassbender on FRANK form. Electric, rare dialogue. No trite resolution. #LFF


----------



## FassbenderLover

Handsome ginger


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Just Askin

TAU is as good as I anticipated. Absolutely loved it. After a first viewing I can't fault it. It had me laughing and then had me close to tears. Music was great and car chases were raw. Totally believable portrayal of a functioning yet dis-functional family. No Hollywood treatment , every character was real. Glad I'm going to see it again tomorrow.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Really poor quality pics..sorry.


----------



## SkinnyMuse




----------



## SkinnyMuse

Just Askin said:


> TAU is as good as I anticipated. Absolutely loved it. After a first viewing I can't fault it. It had me laughing and then had me close to tears. Music was great and car chases were raw. Totally believable portrayal of a functioning yet dis-functional family. No Hollywood treatment , every character was real. Glad I'm going to see it again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493502
> View attachment 3493504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really poor quality pics..sorry.


Oh my! That's great, so happy for you to have had the chance to be there!


----------



## baewatch

Really like this pic! Although Im sure there is no chemistry there. It looks so natural  


aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3493282


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> TAU is as good as I anticipated. Absolutely loved it. After a first viewing I can't fault it. It had me laughing and then had me close to tears. Music was great and car chases were raw. Totally believable portrayal of a functioning yet dis-functional family. No Hollywood treatment , every character was real. Glad I'm going to see it again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493502
> View attachment 3493504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really poor quality pics..sorry.



It was a great evening wasn't it! I loved TAU too, it was much funnier than I anticipated and very moving too. Very raw and gritty, loved the language and dialogue. 
Michael looked amazing, so relaxed and happy and very well turned out!


----------



## gingerglory

SkinnyMuse said:


>



Five? I thought it's four: XMA, TLBO, TAU, AC. Which one did I miss?


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> who checked his fingers bc i sure did


Why? whats wrong with his fingernails? lol


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Handsome ginger


His hair is looking extra gingery. Did he dye it or is it the lighting? I like it!


----------



## SkinnyMuse

gingerglory said:


> Five? I thought it's four: XMA, TLBO, TAU, AC. Which one did I miss?


The Snowman, if my memory serves me correctly. Although the movie will be released next year.


----------



## SkinnyMuse

*Humans are a tribal breed, says Michael Fassbender*
*



*
*http://www.independent.ie/style/celebrity/celebrity-news/humans-are-a-tribal-breed-says-michael-fassbender-35132621.html*


----------



## Hackensack

Actually, in terms of movies, there is also Weightless (easy to forget about) though that's apparently coming out in 2017 as well--along with Alien: Covenant.  
I don't think (or maybe it's wishful thinking) that his "that's too many" was a serious comment, but a response on the spur of the moment--at least I hope he didn't mean he's cutting back beyond the six-eight months we already know about!
I'm still astonished at one of the US critics who thought the family in TAU was living in a trailer encampment "because the director thought it would be cool"--embarrassing cluelessness.  
Thanks, everyone, for the premiere photos, and I can't wait to see this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Actually, in terms of movies, there is also Weightless (easy to forget about) though that's apparently coming out in 2017 as well--along with Alien: Covenant.
> I don't think (or maybe it's wishful thinking) that his "that's too many" was a serious comment, but a response on the spur of the moment--at least I hope he didn't mean he's cutting back beyond the six-eight months we already know about!
> I'm still astonished at one of the US critics who thought the family in TAU was living in a trailer encampment "because the director thought it would be cool"--embarrassing cluelessness.
> Thanks, everyone, for the premiere photos, and I can't wait to see this.



Yes, that Variety review was embarrassing in its ignorance... you wouldn't expect American reviewers to be clued up on British/Irish traveller lifestyles, but would hope they would bother to do a little research before jumping to embarrassing conclusions!

There was an interview with Michael in a U.K. magazine last week, "Country and Town House" where he said he's got his eye on one of DMC's projects as his potential directing debut, so that's also a possibility ...


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, that Variety review was embarrassing in its ignorance... you wouldn't expect American reviewers to be clued up on British/Irish traveller lifestyles, but would hope they would bother to do a little research before jumping to embarrassing conclusions!
> 
> There was an interview with Michael in a U.K. magazine last week, "Country and Town House" where he said he's got his eye on one of DMC's projects as his potential directing debut, so that's also a possibility ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493751


Thanks for the interview!  The problem with directing is that it would probably take him away from acting for over a year, at least.  I really hope he's not starting down that route, unless he's also planning to star in a film he directs.


----------



## Selayang430

Michael is in all McQueen's three feature films so far, he should attend. Waiting for more pics later.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Michael is in all McQueen's three feature films so far, he should attend. Waiting for more pics later.
> 
> View attachment 3493935


Cool! With Alicia and Tennant as well. Cool. 
I want pics of Michael and Steve reunited. If Alicia is in them too then it's a bonus. Can't wait for tonight. Even if I doubt we'll have pics.. who knows.
Btw--- he looks so cute with his cap today.


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> Michael is in all McQueen's three feature films so far, he should attend. Waiting for more pics later.
> 
> View attachment 3493935


He better attend. It would be disrespectful not to. McQueen gave Michael his career.


----------



## Selayang430

Esizzle said:


> He better attend. It would be disrespectful not to. McQueen gave Michael his career.



Everyone works hard for a career - not given by someone on a plate. Anyway, McQueen 's "Hunger" did make Michael 's acting career to a critical breakthrough


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> Everyone works hard for a career - not given by someone on a plate. Anyway, McQueen 's "Hunger" did make Michael 's acting career to a critical breakthrough


And shame that gave him the peen fame and 12 years that gave him his first oscar nom. Three of the most important movies of his career directed by the great McQueen.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I think he does his best work with McQueen


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I think he does his best work with McQueen



Michael was certainly wonderful in McQueen's films but for me - so far - Steve Jobs was his best work; his range and depth in that was remarkable and his performance was electrifying. And I've still got a very soft spot for Fish Tank [emoji3]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was certainly wonderful in McQueen's films but for me - so far - Steve Jobs was his best work; his range and depth in that was remarkable and his performance was electrifying. And I've still got a very soft spot for Fish Tank [emoji3]



lol I almost added "in general" so as not to exclude Steve jobs, which is my absolute favorite [emoji16]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Everyone works hard for a career - not given by someone on a plate. Anyway, McQueen 's "Hunger" did make Michael 's acting career to a critical breakthrough



It's true that Michael credits McQueen for his big break, but Francois Ozon was the first director to give Michael a leading role in a feature film in Angel. 

Michael had been steadily building up his portfolio of work over the years in film and TV and Andrea Arnold cast him in Fish Tank after seeing him in Wedding Belles:
http://jangilbert.co.uk/andrea-arnold-writer-director-of-fish-tank/
Chances are, with his talent and dedication, Michael was always going to be successful!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Michael is in all McQueen's three feature films so far, he should attend. Waiting for more pics later.
> 
> View attachment 3493935



Ah, I knew Michael would want to be a part of this. [emoji3] I wonder if Alicia has met Steve before?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, I knew Michael would want to be a part of this. [emoji3] I wonder if Alicia has met Steve before?



Met or didn't meet before not important already as she will meet him very soon......hehe. A night of happy reunion for Michael and Steve. Just read the news that the award will be presented by Michael


----------



## aprilmayjune

The hat

Clearly what happened here was Michael dressed himself this morning, in the dark, in whatever clothes were closest on the bedroom floor, resulting in a look we could call "loan shark enforcer in a movie probably set in Boston chic." Alicia, who could have stopped this travesty from occurring, was probably at the gym training for Lara Croft, kicking the ass of a dude twice her size. At the exact moment Michael was leaving the apartment, without looking in the mirror, a shiver went down her spine and she knew, inexplicably and intuitively, that something had just gone terribly wrong.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3494009
> 
> 
> The hat
> 
> Clearly what happened here was Michael dressed himself this morning, in the dark, in whatever clothes were closest on the bedroom floor, resulting in a look we could call "loan shark enforcer in a movie probably set in Boston chic." Alicia, who could have stopped this travesty from occurring, was probably at the gym training for Lara Croft, kicking the ass of a dude twice her size. At the exact moment Michael was leaving the apartment, without looking in the mirror, a shiver went down her spine and she knew, inexplicably and intuitively, that something had just gone terribly wrong.



No time to comb hair so he grabbed the hat from the free gift box of Muckross House. [emoji13][emoji847]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3494009
> 
> 
> The hat
> 
> Clearly what happened here was Michael dressed himself this morning, in the dark, in whatever clothes were closest on the bedroom floor, resulting in a look we could call "loan shark enforcer in a movie probably set in Boston chic." Alicia, who could have stopped this travesty from occurring, was probably at the gym training for Lara Croft, kicking the ass of a dude twice her size. At the exact moment Michael was leaving the apartment, without looking in the mirror, a shiver went down her spine and she knew, inexplicably and intuitively, that something had just gone terribly wrong.


Oh My Giddy Aunt. He was gorgeous! Stayed to check out some stuff on the credits. Film cut and lights up before the bit I wanted to see come on, so I'm silently like,  bloody hell people. Then they announced director, writer and special surprise guest ...Michael Fassbender. Nearly died. Flat cap and flannel shirt after yesterdays immaculate suit. Heaven.


----------



## SkinnyMuse

*BFI London Film Festival Awards *
*





















*


----------



## SkinnyMuse

*More



















*


----------



## carmencrem

!


----------



## carmencrem

Lmao this ended me. He's on stage!


----------



## SkinnyMuse




----------



## carmencrem

Best


----------



## SkinnyMuse

*good buddies



















*


----------



## FassbenderLover

SkinnyMuse said:


> *More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Sexy in a suit


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics! It's great to see him there.
@BFI: "Steve is a rarity...a true heavyweight of the arts." Michael Fassbender toasts BFI Fellow Steve McQueen #LFF https://twitter.com/BFI/status/787410228518215681/photo/1

It looks like Alicia _really _wants to be photographed..  I'm surprised that they didn't use this opportunity for some pics on the red carpet.. They have a movie to promote.. 




Hackensack said:


> Actually, in terms of movies, there is also Weightless (easy to forget about) though that's apparently coming out in 2017 as well--along with Alien: Covenant.
> I don't think (or maybe it's wishful thinking) that his "that's too many" was a serious comment, but a response on the spur of the moment--at least I hope he didn't mean he's cutting back beyond the six-eight months we already know about!
> *I'm still astonished at one of the US critics who thought the family in TAU was living in a trailer encampment "because the director thought it would be cool"--embarrassing cluelessness.  *
> Thanks, everyone, for the premiere photos, and I can't wait to see this.


That  Variety review was horrible.. I'm glad pearlyqueen  and just askin enjoyed it.
 http://lizoflondon.tumblr.com/post/151824949976/bfi-london-film-festival
https://katymaywriter.com/2016/10/15/trespass-against-us-a-review/



> Admittedly, at first, the dialect annoyed me slightly, but let’s just put this down to middle-class-London prejudice, because the writing was fantastic. Both the dialogue and the action sequences were smooth, fast paced and, at times, very funny.
> 
> The direction was also superb, the way that the high-speed police chase scenes were cut with small moments of realism (like Fassbender lighting a cigarette or hiding in a bush) made the action sequences much more realistic than a _Fast & Furious_ style chase.
> 
> Saying that Fassbender was outstanding is like saying thunder comes after lightning – I expected it, but am still slightly awed by it. Fassbender and Gleeson manage to somehow both put forth great performances and not outshine each other. Although Gleeson’s character was somewhat the ‘bad guy’ the movie had a feel of _no one is the bad guy, everyone is just trying to get through life the way they know how_ feel, and I like that.
> 
> Slice of life movies always appeal to me and this one is no exception, it had that slight roughness that British movies sometimes have along with the stella performances and well-timed humour and emotion. A stark contrast with _Captain Fantastic_, which I saw a few weeks ago, Fassbender’s portrayal of a protective father was both realistic and heartbreaking (as opposed to unrealistic and slightly annoying.)
> 
> Put this movie in your diary for 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Q & A*
> Some Q & As certainly add something to the cinematic experience. Unfortunately, I think this one did not. I think the shock of the surprise guest (Fassbender) sent most of the audience into a trance and the questions that were asked (with the exception of a few) were largely directed at him.
> 
> The one thing I did find interesting was the discussion on the children in the film. Tyson Cutler, Fassbender’s son (aged 9) , is played by a kid called Georgie Smith. Smith’s role in the movie is important, as Fassbender doesn’t want his son to end up like him: an illiterate criminal. So choosing the right child to play Tyson (and Mini, the daughter, who is played by Kacie Anderson) must have been a tough job. Adam Smith and Alastair Siddons recounted a story in which, when they were looking to cast Tyson, Georgie Smith kicked them both in the leg – and they knew they had found their kid. Tyson’s character swears a lot, he screams and cries and kicks and drives a car, he is a kid whose father may end up in jail – he is a rebellious child who will have to learn about reality fast – and it was interesting to hear the writer and director talking about how to cast a 9-year-old.
> 
> I wish I could be one of those people who comes up with questions at these Q&A sessions, but they always come too late, especially for writers. Things like, where did this idea begin? How did you start putting pen on paper? What kind of research did you do? Did you envision Fassbender and Gleeson in the roles? So many questions…which is definately the mark of a good movie.





Esizzle said:


> He better attend. It would be disrespectful not to. McQueen gave Michael his career.


His performance in Shame is also the reason why it has that 72 on Metacritic. There's a reason why Steve appreciates his work so much.



pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was certainly wonderful in McQueen's films but for me - so far - Steve Jobs was his best work; his range and depth in that was remarkable and his performance was electrifying. And I've still got a very soft spot for Fish Tank [emoji3]


Steve Jobs is his most difficult and risky performance. It's definitely in my top 3.

































This photo needs a repost:


----------



## pearlyqueen

A short clip from Michael's speech:
https://instagram.com/p/BLmiHzzDpE6/

Love his impression of McQueen, he sounds like Boris Johnson [emoji23]


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> A short clip from Michael's speech:
> https://instagram.com/p/BLmiHzzDpE6/
> 
> Love his impression of McQueen, he sounds like Boris Johnson [emoji23]



Yeah, hope we can get the whole tribute online soon.


----------



## baewatch

Looks like he is ready for his real life role dressed like a director! 



aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3494009
> 
> 
> The hat
> 
> .


----------



## Just Askin

When a not so nice blog nicks the pics you personally took of Michael.....you're welcome. Maybe you could thank me by not being so mean for 24 hrs or something.

This cap is the business!


----------



## carmencrem

Nice! Also.. hello to Alicia and McQueen's daughter in the back


----------



## carmencrem

.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Nice! Also.. hello to Alicia and McQueen's daughter in the back



Thanks for sharing and stating the "guest appearance ", else didn't notice at all!

At first thought she went as plus one. Apparently she was invited by the organiser and presented on stage


----------



## JaneWT

I had the opportunity to go to the TAU showing too!  It was such a bonus that Michael was there!

Firstly, the film.  Agree with those who have already posted about ignorant US-critics - if you know anything about the traveller community, or even simply know that it exists - you will not be confused or have any questions whatsoever about the relationships/motivations surrounding the characters.  

TAU is a film about family and love, primarily.  Yes, it has car chases and a few slaps, but mainly it's concerning family relationships.  It's actually a really gentle and touching film (I hope those that have seen it will verify this) and the interaction between all characters feels very real and very true.  The language is rich (with a liberal amount of swearing) but the script is really funny - not belly-laugh-out-loud (although there were one or two of those), but permanent-grin-type humour.  The chemistry between the main characters really worked, and you felt that this was a real family with real history.  Nothing felt fake or false.   

It was great seeing Michael in a wholly sympathetic role (it's been too long!).  He was a very tender and loving father and his chemistry with his on-screen family worked really well.  There were quite a few stand-out scenes,.  I loved the scene where they're all stretched out on the plastic-covered sofa watching 'Antiques Roadshow' - it was a humorous take on something that a lot of families experience, but with an undercurrent of trepidation.  The fish-out-of-water look in Michael's eyes when he goes to the school with his onscreen wife was really well played.  I can think of loads more but won't bore/spoil it.

It's well worth seeing and I'd recommend it to anyone.  It's fantastic to see Michael in another character-driven British film (some great shots of the countryside, too) with an excellent regional British accent.  I don't need to add that he's extremely attractive in it, but I will!

It was great that Michael came on stage afterwards for the Q&A.  There's something about that man; he's so comfortable in his own skin and he seems to radiate an inherent good-nature with a touch of mischievousness - it's so sexy and you can't help but feel drawn to him!


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Y
> 
> There was an interview with Michael in a U.K. magazine last week, "Country and Town House" where he said he's got his eye on one of DMC's projects as his potential directing debut, so that's also a possibility



Thanks, I was beginning to think that this magazine was a fiction!    I would be interested to see Michael's work as a Director, but agree with the other people who said they don't want it to take him away from acting; I love watching Michael - every single character he plays is different - and to not have him act would be such a waste!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I had the opportunity to go to the TAU showing too!  It was such a bonus that Michael was there!
> 
> Firstly, the film.  Agree with those who have already posted about ignorant US-critics - if you know anything about the traveller community, or even simply know that it exists - you will not be confused or have any questions whatsoever about the relationships/motivations surrounding the characters.
> 
> TAU is a film about family and love, primarily.  Yes, it has car chases and a few slaps, but mainly it's concerning family relationships.  It's actually a really gentle and touching film (I hope those that have seen it will verify this) and the interaction between all characters feels very real and very true.  The language is rich (with a liberal amount of swearing) but the script is really funny - not belly-laugh-out-loud (although there were one or two of those), but permanent-grin-type humour.  The chemistry between the main characters really worked, and you felt that this was a real family with real history.  Nothing felt fake or false.
> 
> It was great seeing Michael in a wholly sympathetic role (it's been too long!).  He was a very tender and loving father and his chemistry with his on-screen family worked really well.  There were quite a few stand-out scenes,.  I loved the scene where they're all stretched out on the plastic-covered sofa watching 'Antiques Roadshow' - it was a humorous take on something that a lot of families experience, but with an undercurrent of trepidation.  The fish-out-of-water look in Michael's eyes when he goes to the school with his onscreen wife was really well played.  I can think of loads more but won't bore/spoil it.
> 
> It's well worth seeing and I'd recommend it to anyone.  It's fantastic to see Michael in another character-driven British film (some great shots of the countryside, too) with an excellent regional British accent.  I don't need to add that he's extremely attractive in it, but I will!
> 
> It was great that Michael came on stage afterwards for the Q&A.  There's something about that man; he's so comfortable in his own skin and he seems to radiate an inherent good-nature with a touch of mischievousness - it's so sexy and you can't help but feel drawn to him!



Agree totally with your review. TAU is a very rich, warm study of both functional and dysfunctional elements of family and communities with subtle rather than laugh out loud humour. 

It is a very British film and it was hugely enjoyable wallowing in all the shots of familiar terrain, the cultural references and the (very!) rich language and regional accents. The film has a very authentic feel to it on all levels, and as Michael says himself at the Q and A .... it has a heart.... which was what drew him to it.

The acting was first class, especially Michael IMO, ranging from mischievous, frustrated, angry, loving, confused, impotent, determined... and he really does look very good both in the film and stood right in front of me [emoji2] And he was in excellent spirits, looked very happy and, as you say, comfortable in his own skin, radiating good natured mischievousness and warmth. 

I loved the scenes you mentioned too, especially the Antiques Roadshow and also his determination to get his cigarettes ... The scene where he and Kelly were called in to the school was very poignant and his discomfiture at being in an environment where he didn't fit in. Ditto the look of alarm in his eyes when the puppy bloke wanted him to fill in the pedigree forms, I really felt for him. Lovely scene up in the trees, Michael as a father really suits him [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Thanks, I was beginning to think that this magazine was a fiction!    I would be interested to see Michael's work as a Director, but agree with the other people who said they don't want it to take him away from acting; I love watching Michael - every single character he plays is different - and to not have him act would be such a waste!



Directing is clearly an ambition of Michael's and something he wants to explore. I agree it would be criminal to deprive us of his acting prowess but he can do both, several actors combine the two if they have the aptitude... Maybe he will try it and not like it, but he won't know until he gives it a go....and TBH he enjoys acting too much to give that up! I get the very distinct impression that he has exhausted himself with all the acting in recent years and wants more work/life balance in future.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I had the opportunity to go to the TAU showing too!  It was such a bonus that Michael was there!
> 
> Firstly, the film.  Agree with those who have already posted about ignorant US-cpritics - if you know anything about the traveller community, or even simply know that it exists - you will not be confused or have any questions whatsoever about the relationships/motivations surrounding the characters.
> 
> TAU is a film about family and love, primarily.  Yes, it has car chases and a few slaps, but mainly it's concerning family relationships.  It's actually a really gentle and touching film (I hope those that have seen it will verify this) and the interaction between all characters feels very real and very true.  The language is rich (with a liberal amount of swearing) but the script is really funny - not belly-laugh-out-loud (although there were one or two of those), but permanent-grin-type humour.  The chemistry between the main characters really worked, and you felt that this was a real family with real history.  Nothing felt fake or false.
> 
> It was great seeing Michael in a wholly sympathetic role (it's been too long!).  He was a very tender and loving father and his chemistry with his on-screen family worked really well.  There were quite a few stand-out scenes,.  I loved the scene where they're all stretched out on the plastic-covered sofa watching 'Antiques Roadshow' - it was a humorous take on something that a lot of families experience, but with an undercurrent of trepidation.  The fish-out-of-water look in Michael's eyes when he goes to the school with his onscreen wife was really well played.  I can think of loads more but won't bore/spoil it.
> 
> It's well worth seeing and I'd recommend it to anyone.  It's fantastic to see Michael in another character-driven British film (some great shots of the countryside, too) with an excellent regional British accent.  I don't need to add that he's extremely attractive in it, but I will!
> 
> It was great that Michael came on stage afterwards for the Q&A.  There's something about that man; he's so comfortable in his own skin and he seems to radiate an inherent good-nature with a touch of mischievousness - it's so sexy and you can't help but feel drawn to him!





pearlyqueen said:


> Agree totally with your review. TAU is a very rich, warm study of both functional and dysfunctional elements of family and communities with subtle rather than laugh out loud humour.
> 
> It is a very British film and it was hugely enjoyable wallowing in all the shots of familiar terrain, the cultural references and the (very!) rich language and regional accents. The film has a very authentic feel to it on all levels, and as Michael says himself at the Q and A .... it has a heart.... which was what drew him to it.
> 
> The acting was first class, especially Michael IMO, ranging from mischievous, frustrated, angry, loving, confused, impotent, determined... and he really does look very good both in the film and stood right in front of me [emoji2] And he was in excellent spirits, looked very happy and, as you say, comfortable in his own skin, radiating good natured mischievousness and warmth.
> 
> I loved the scenes you mentioned too, especially the Antiques Roadshow and also his determination to get his cigarettes ... The scene where he and Kelly were called in to the school was very poignant and his discomfiture at being in an environment where he didn't fit in. Ditto the look of alarm in his eyes when the puppy bloke wanted him to fill in the pedigree forms, I really felt for him. Lovely scene up in the trees, Michael as a father really suits him [emoji7]


Thank you ladies and yes to all of this. My only regret is not having tickets for today as I would willingly watch it for the third day in a row. I had the real Kelly and Chad sitting just in front of me on Friday so that was a bonus on a bonus. Got told Gleeson must be filming as he usually makes a point of attending this sort of event.
Not gonna spoil, so I'll just say the tears in his eyes during the police dog scene made me think of the look he gave in the threesome scene in Shame when he catches himself in the mirror. Heartbreaking with just a facial twitch. The man is the best.
Also beware the sacrificial super goats on your travels!


----------



## Just Askin

Think I got Michael Fassbender withdrawal symptoms.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Story telling at its best.


----------



## Just Askin

Saturday's Q&A


----------



## Allie28

Thank you ladies for sharing your TAU experience and reviews!  I'm glad you all got to go (and JA you got to see him in a CAP!)!!  You all made me really want to see it!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Thank you ladies for sharing your TAU experience and reviews!  I'm glad you all got to go (and JA you got to see him in a CAP!)!!  You all made me really want to see it!



JA was just over indulging herself - she got the well groomed sharp suit AND the cap!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> JA was just over indulging herself - she got the well groomed sharp suit AND the cap!


And an already favourite film AND seeing him be cosy with Alicia. Too much for one fan to handle in one weekend


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> JA was just over indulging herself - she got the well groomed sharp suit AND the cap!


Puppies, handcuffs, boxer shorts, sleepy, swimming, tree climbing,  running, incredibly good car driving, family, laughing, sad, emotionally turbulent ...Not necessarily in that order or in the same scenes but Michael smashed the lot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Puppies, handcuffs, boxer shorts, sleepy, swimming, tree climbing,  running, incredibly good car driving, family, laughing, sad, emotionally turbulent ...Not necessarily in that order or in the same scenes but Michael smashed the lot.



"It's the weekend Kel" [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> "It's the weekend Kel" [emoji6]


"Dunt know abaat that. It's Sunday. I aint never worked a Sunday in my life"


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> "Dunt know abaat that. It's Sunday. I aint never worked a Sunday in my life"



Lol... I was thinking of the part where he was getting frisky with Kel [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

So was I lol


----------



## Just Askin

So many funny lines. The language was fantastic. I'd love to read the screen play.


----------



## aprilmayjune

(the pic was alicia and spoiler alert: it was that woman )


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> (the pic was alicia and spoiler alert: it was that woman )



Funny how some people still refuse to accept Michael and Alicia are a couple eh? After 2 years and irrefutable confirmation...!

Thought I'd post a screenshot of the guy's confirmation that the picture he was asked to confirm was indeed of Alicia, and his confirmation; just so there's no scope for confusion...


----------



## mchris55

carmencrem said:


> There wasn't any double meaning. I know that girl, I really know her. She isn't racist at all. She's never written any comment about him getting "chocolate" (some posters here did it tho) nor hating darker women. That girl is a fan of Zoe Kravitz btw. She wasn't being racist, she was talking about haters blogs on tumblr tbh.


Others disagree, which is their right.


----------



## carmencrem

Lol she wasn't the person who tweeted about the "dark side". Be more careful who you talk about the next time, and also how. You all know that wasn't a racist comment otherwise I wouldn't be here defending her. "dark side" meant "bad side", "not nice people", not dark people, and everybody knows but some people like to twist facts, so..

Ah.. btw.. don't quote me anymore, please. I don't want to interact with you at all.

God bless,
Bye


----------



## Just Askin

Why would referring to the 'dark side' of anything have racist connotations? Unless you yourself believe people of colour to somehow represent the  dark side of something, in which case I am disgusted. I have bi-racial children and have never thought of 'dark side' having anything to do with them. I just asked them what the term means to them. One said Star wars, Obi Wan Kenobi, the other said something to do with the occult or when someone is being evil.  Sort it out people. Educated people and votes change society not tactless comments on a gossip thread. Please take your drival to a relevant site where I'm sure they will tell you to sort your head out and stop trivialising such an important subject. This is a gossip site about Michael Fassbender. What don't you understand about that?


----------



## mchris55

carmencrem said:


> Lol she wasn't the person who tweeted about the "dark side". Be more careful who you talk about the next time, and also how. You all know that wasn't a racist comment otherwise I wouldn't be here defending her. "dark side" meant "bad side", "not nice people", not dark people, and everybody knows but some people like to twist facts, so..
> 
> Ah.. btw.. don't quote me anymore, please. I don't want to interact with you at all.
> 
> God bless,
> Bye


I did say " I believe...", so if it wasn't from that handle, I apologize to that person. I have no problem with that. 

The discussion that followed after that offensive tweet was first referenced in this thread remains the same. You have your interpretation, and I have mine. I stated that already.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i've learned about prejudice inherent in color symbolism _and _ad hominem derailment tactics today! So fun.

out of curiosity i looked up "michael fassbender wife" to see if anyone else has made the same mistake that guy did and:


----------



## Just Askin

No comments about the film Michael Fassbender was supporting all weekend?Nothing to say about the award he presented Steve McQueen with?  No input on the Q&As he did?  Not even a rant about at least 2 members seeing him with an arm around his girlfriend Alicia on Friday night? No? Thought not. Amazing!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> i've learned about prejudice inherent in color symbolism _and _ad hominem derailment tactics today! So fun.
> 
> out of curiosity i looked up "michael fassbender wife" to see if anyone else has made the same mistake that guy did and:
> View attachment 3495601



Yes, I'm getting a taste of prejudice inherent in colour symbolism and derailment too. While it's true that colours can be used symbolically in a racist way it doesn't follow that every use of colours or dark/light as adjectives are racist. I think it's very easy to manipulate language to take on a totally different meaning from that intended, and this is a case in point. As well as the Star Wars cultural reference to the "dark side", evil practice in Harry Potter is referred to as the "dark arts"; I don't think anyone has interpreted either as racist.

Regarding the tweeter thinking Alicia is Michael's  wife, he's not alone:




From a newspaper reporting on the Killarney event.

And this tweet last night.... lol.... or maybe this person "knows" something...



Anyhow, it seems that to people who observe Michael and Alicia in person they give every appearance of being married [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

So Pearly, how hot was Michael on Friday? His suit looked top notch. Is it the same one as Venice?


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> No comments about the film Michael Fassbender was supporting all weekend?Nothing to say about the award he presented Steve McQueen with?  No input on the Q&As he did?  Not even a rant about at least 2 members seeing him with an arm around his girlfriend Alicia on Friday night? No? Thought not. Amazing!


I choose the things I want to discuss. I don't require assistance or instruction.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So Pearly, how hot was Michael on Friday? His suit looked top notch. Is it the same one as Venice?



Exceedingly hot [emoji2] He scrubs up very well indeed! But just as alluring is his charisma and enthusiasm, it was palpable from where I was sitting only a few feet away... and he was in such good spirits, a very happy bunny [emoji7]

Oh, yeah the suit looked like the same one as Venice to me!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Exceedingly hot [emoji2] He scrubs up very well indeed! But just as alluring is his charisma and enthusiasm, it was palpable from where I was sitting only a few feet away... and he was in such good spirits, a very happy bunny [emoji7]
> 
> Oh, yeah the suit looked like the same one as Venice to me!


I nearly died when I saw Alicia standing there, all proud of her man.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I know! I thought Alicia would probably be there as she hadn't had an opportunity to see TAU before and she and Michael are so supportive of each other. 

But when I saw her hurry over to Michael, and he put his arm around her and gave her such an intimate sweet smile, it was a lovely moment seeing the smitten kittens [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Esizzle

Talking about Michael...he looks bloated and tired as of late. Cant seem to take time to relax in between all his vacations?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I know! I thought Alicia would probably be there as she hadn't had an opportunity to see TAU before and she and Michael are so supportive of each other.
> 
> But when I saw her hurry over to Michael, and he put his arm around her and gave her such an intimate sweet smile, it was a lovely moment seeing the smitten kittens [emoji76][emoji76]


What's not to be smitten about? He went to the door on the left and he held it as he waited for her. Did you see?  Not a massive deal but I loved the fact that he was so normal, even with hundreds of people's eyes on him.


----------



## gingerglory

New AC trailer drops tomorrow


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> So Pearly, how hot was Michael on Friday? His suit looked top notch. Is it the same one as Venice?


Mmmm he had a checked blue suit in Venice. 
The one he was wearing last Friday was blue but not checked. 
At first I thought the same to, tho!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Mmmm he had a checked blue suit in Venice.
> The one he was wearing last Friday was blue but not checked.
> At first I thought the same to, tho!



Ah, right, I was just going by the colour of his suit, but you were close enough to see the check pattern up close in Venice [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Funny how some folk see "tired and bloated" and others, like me, see magnetic and hot!! 













Having been within a few feet of Michael on Friday night I can vouch that he was anything but tired and bloated as I've previously described! These pics from Friday and the weekend before in Killarney show a very lean and happy Michael, just as I saw him with my own eyes [emoji2]

Also weird how him having a bit of time away from work is frowned upon..The man has been working his arse off for years, and now he wants to enjoy some time to concentrate on his personal life.... what's wrong with that?


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Mmmm he had a checked blue suit in Venice.
> The one he was wearing last Friday was blue but not checked.
> At first I thought the same to, tho!


Oh yeah. Just dazzled by his eyes. Maybe the tie. His eyes are like....✨


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Funny how some folk see "tired and bloated" and others, like me, see magnetic and hot!!
> 
> View attachment 3495677
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495680
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495681
> 
> 
> Having been within a few feet of Michael on Friday night I can vouch that he was anything but tired and bloated as I've previously described! These pics from Friday and the weekend before in Killarney show a very lean and happy Michael, just as I saw him with my own eyes [emoji2]
> 
> Also weird how him having a bit of time away from work is frowned upon..The man has been working his arse off for years, and now he wants to enjoy some time to concentrate on his personal life.... what's wrong with that?


What's wrong is he is dating Alicia who for some seems to be public enemy no:1
As regards to his time off...shock horror .. how dare he


----------



## JaneWT

gingerglory said:


> New AC trailer drops tomorrow



Oh THANK YOU!  It really is about time!  Wonder what music will be used?  I have a feeling it will be something from an original score Kurzel has done and will be better received than the Kanye track from the first trailer.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## JaneWT

My automatic text tried to change 'Kurzel' to 'Wurzel' in my last post.  Those that have seen TAU may have found that a bit of a funny coincidence!


----------



## JaneWT

Having seen Michael in the flesh at the weekend during the screening and Q&A, I can also verify that he looks incredibly well and fit and happy.


----------



## JetSetGo!

C'mon guys. Seriously with this nonsense? Enough with trolling each other. It's absurdly pointless. Please stop wasting our time – as well as your own.

Internet Rule #1 You will not change your oppositions' opinions.


----------



## Just Askin

Cushdey all weekend. Funny that. Wonder who keeps starting the mess? 
Did anyone else get to see TAU this weekend? Interested to hear what you thought.


----------



## Hackensack

He looks fantastic, and happier than I've ever seen him look, and I've been a fan since 2011.  (I hope I don't get in trouble with admin for saying that!)


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> He looks fantastic, and happier than I've ever seen him look, and I've been a fan since 2011.  (I hope I don't get in trouble with admin for saying that!)


Yeah I agree. He looks very content. Think this a great time in his life.


----------



## Selayang430

At first curious about the title ' trespass against us' and what the story is about. One explained the source of the title is actually from Matthew Gospel.

One audience from the premiere wrote that Director Adam Smith said he knows real life Chad for many years and brought the real life Chad and his family to watch the movie. It is interesting.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> At first curious about the title ' trespass against us' and what the story is about. One explained the source of the title is actually from Matthew Gospel.
> 
> One audience from the premiere wrote that Director Adam Smith said he knows real life Chad for many years and brought the real life Chad and his family to watch the movie. It is interesting.


One of the lead characters is Christian and makes a variation of Bible references.
The Real Chad and Kelly were there on Friday. They sat a few seats directly in front of me. It was great seeing their reactions up close . Especially when being addressed from the stage.


----------



## Just Askin

Last bit of indulgence
Courtesy of dailymail.co.uk  even rubbish has its uses.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> One of the lead characters is Christian and makes a variation of Bible references.
> The Real Chad and Kelly were there on Friday. They sat a few seats directly in front of me. It was great seeing their reactions up close . Especially when being addressed from the stage.



That  audience gave a detailed recap of this movie including the whole of Matthew gospel 6:9-13 as well as about Irish gypsy, not the Romani gypsy that we see in some European cities. Knowing the Matthew gospel , it helps to understand what the director wanted to tell. So the real life Chad successfully get a better life for his young kids? - "and forgive us our trespasses , as we forgive those who trespass against us"

Chad and his family were very excited during the movie according to that blogger. That must be an interesting experience for you as audience too.


----------



## FassbenderLover

So this guy sees Michael and a female walking down the street and automatically he assumes the female is his wife? Why not say she's the gf or even a friend? I side eye that. Sorry, not buying what's being sold. Her pr is strong I tell ya


----------



## Just Askin

Maybe he assumed they were married because of how obviously close and comfortable together they were. I suppose its something you have to have experienced to understand, you know what I mean. I saw with my own eyes how they are together. Eyes can role till they fall out...it won't change the facts. Really hot looking couple as well.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Maybe he assumed they were married because of how obviously close and comfortable together they were. I suppose its something you have to have experienced to understand, you know what I mean. I saw with my own eyes how they are together. Eyes can role till they fall out...it won't change the facts. Really hot looking couple as well.



not for nothin but...


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> So this guy sees Michael and a female walking down the street and automatically he assumes the female is his wife? Why not say she's the gf or even a friend? I side eye that. Sorry, not buying what's being sold. Her pr is strong I tell ya


LOL the saddest part about the whole thing is that Alicia was reduced to merely being a no name wife to Michael. Like her identity is nothing but being attached to Michael as his "wife". She worked so hard for that status I guess. Even sadder that her fans lap up the fact that she was called the wife. Whole thing is hilarious but also sad at the same time. Meh.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> not for nothin but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495933



Near tube station - easy to reach there


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Funny how some people still refuse to accept Michael and Alicia are a couple eh? After 2 years and irrefutable confirmation...!
> 
> Thought I'd post a screenshot of the guy's confirmation that the picture he was asked to confirm was indeed of Alicia, and his confirmation; just so there's no scope for confusion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495534


"Do you mean Alicia Vikander or his real girlfriend?"  Maybe this guy was paid just in case someone who runs a tumblr blog asks..



pearlyqueen said:


> Funny how some folk see "tired and bloated" and others, like me, see magnetic and hot!!
> 
> Having been within a few feet of Michael on Friday night I can vouch that he was anything but tired and bloated as I've previously described! These pics from Friday and the weekend before in Killarney show a very lean and happy Michael, just as I saw him with my own eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also weird how him having a bit of time away from work is frowned upon..The man has been working his arse off for years, and now he wants to enjoy some time to concentrate on his personal life.... what's wrong with that?


Yes,I don't see how he looks "bloated" or tired..
Fassbender has done five films since January  2015 without a break. I would say that he works.. And we don't know what these people do every day. By all accounts he's already promoting AC and that's work too. 



JaneWT said:


> Oh THANK YOU!  It really is about time!  Wonder what music will be used? * I have a feeling it will be something from an original score Kurzel *has done and will be better received than the Kanye track from the first trailer.  Looking forward to it!


Yes,I agree. These are two trailers with the original score of the game and Woodkid's Iron:




With a fan


----------



## Just Askin

'status' ??? Issues with being called someone's wife or husband or partner?
Surely there are more suitable blogs to be a part of. Why come onto this thread when all you do is slate Michael and those around him. Nothing to say about a new film that people in the thread actually got to give an early first hand account of. Then pop up as soon as Alicia is mentioned, stating how bad Michael looks when people who sat feet away from him have stated how good he looked? Are you trying to  provoke debate with anyone that will bite or is it a personal issue with Michael or Alicia? I personally would use my energy to try and affect some of the things in the real world that I obviously have issues with.
Woe is us for enjoying seeing people happy.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> 'status' ??? Issues with being called someone's wife or husband or partner?
> Surely there are more suitable blogs to be a part of. Why come onto this thread when all you do is slate Michael and those around him. Nothing to say about a new film that people in the thread actually got to give an early first hand account of. Then pop up as soon as Alicia is mentioned, stating how bad Michael looks when people who sat feet away from him have stated how good he looked? Are you trying to  provoke debate with anyone that will bite or is it a personal issue with Michael or Alicia? I personally would use my energy to try and affect some of the things in the real world that I obviously have issues with.
> Woe is us for enjoying seeing people happy.




I see that the omnipotent PR Posse has been recruiting random people in London now to add to the extensive global network who's mission is to report false sightings/details on social media .... for the benefit of twitter and tumblr readers to "side eye". LOL!

Also, very strange that being someone's wife or partner should be described as a "status"? Maybe that's how it's defined overseas but here it's just a statement of fact that defines one person's relationship to another. I don't think Steve McQueen ever legally married Bianca but she's frequently referred to as his wife or spouse.

Michael and Alicia have been a couple for 2 years, they are established as such and are openly a couple; to many people, here in the U.K. at least, that's as good as being married, Alicia would be considered as Michael's common law wife. But it's their affection and intimacy with each other that triggers the conclusion they are married or as good as to people who see them together. Time and time again, over the course of the past couple of years, eye witnesses who see them remark on their PDA, how cute they are together etc. I only saw them together for around 30 seconds last Friday night but it was long enough; Michael hanging back waiting for Alicia, her hurrying to him whilst he held the door for her, how he leaned into her, his face tilted towards her face with a loving smile and then putting his arm around her and pulling her close to him as they disappeared down the corridor together with their colleagues and friends. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Blueberry12

Stockholm Film Festival showing with Red Carpet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3496326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stockholm Film Festival showing with Red Carpet.



Are you going Blueberry? Just in case [emoji6]


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Are you going Blueberry? Just in case [emoji6]



Yes , as I live in Stockholm anyways and I want to see the movie.


----------



## lunadeagosto




----------



## FassbenderLover

Excited to see this!!!


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Excited to see this!!!



This trailer is so much better than the first one! Looks great. 
Is that an American accent I hear from Michael?! Lol


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Maybe he assumed they were married because of how obviously close and comfortable together they were. I suppose its something you have to have experienced to understand, you know what I mean. I saw with my own eyes how they are together. Eyes can role till they fall out...it won't change the facts. Really hot looking couple as well.



With the way Michael's hometown crowd cheered when he mentioned her in his speech in Killarney, I'd say they wholeheartedly approve.  Maybe they know something we don't?  Or they just saw what you saw in them.  It's beyond belief that EVERY single person who's seen them together and believes they're a real couple is part of some vast conspiracy.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> This trailer is so much better than the first one! Looks great.
> Is that an American accent I hear from Michael?! Lol


the attempt at one anyway 

ngl i burst out laughing at this trailer bc it's so absurd but it looks like so much fun? hoping for a Wanted-style self-awareness and not a WOW-style pretentiousness.


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## JaneWT

The new Assassin's Creed Trailer .... I'm no more or less hyped than I was for it before.  Trailer 2 was much of the same as far as I'm concerned.  

I know there is quite a bit of controversy over the music choices, but I think I am one of the few people who _liked_ the Kanye soundtrack to the first trailer.  I really think that track worked and complemented those 2/3 minutes.

Fox really have to ramp up the marketing for this, though.  I am not feeling buzz.


----------



## SkinnyMuse

Let's hope the movie is even better than the trailers 


















http://latewinslet.tumblr.com/


----------



## artemis09

This is giving me more confidence in the movie. That shot of him doing the leap of faith looks amazing. 

Agreed on the push for marketing because they need to start now. I wasn't really concerned a few months back even though a lot people were complaining then, but now is the absolute latest that they should start doing any major advertising if they want this to be successful and more.


----------



## Morgane

Save for the first trailer,I'm not seeing anything for Passengers either,but I agree about the marketing.  I prefer this trailer and I really like the visuals of the present-day scenes. The song choice doesn't look dissonant because the trailer has a lighter tone.  I know that the past stuff is the more appealing part of AC,but I think the modern-day story is essential in order to support all the historical elements.

http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2016/10...w-assassins-creed-trailer-to-kick-so-much-ass


> At this point, it goes without saying that video games do not make for good movies.
> Super Mario Bros. Doom. Mortal Kombat. Street Fighter. Alone In The Dark. Max Payne. The Resident Evil series (I don't care how many sequels it spawns; those movies blow with all the strength of a thousand hurricanes). Lara Croft: Tomb Raider. Need For Speed. Postal. This godforsaken sub-genre is littered with the joyless corpses of a hundred ill-advised adaptations, so many that it'd kind of make sense to stop attempting them.  And yet...
> Folks. Have I lost my mind, or is this trailer fantastic?   I'm onboard with everything we see here: the weird goings-on inside Abstergo, that harness they've got Michael Fassbender hooked into whenever he's inside his ancestor's memories (that's called the Animus, but let's not get bogged down in the nerdery), the very impressive (and very much #onbrand) moments of parkour, the vicious moments of assassination (Assassin's Creed is to throat-stabs what MacGruber is to throat rips).
> I honestly love everything about this.   I mean, who knows? Maybe Assassin's Creed will be a complete and total disaster, another cautionary tale which'll keep the video game sub-genre firmly planted in the Paul WS Anderson minor leagues for another decade. I don't know. But I know this trailer is a helluva lot better than I expected to be, and I know I'm excited.



http://io9.gizmodo.com/the-new-assassins-creed-movie-trailer-still-doesnt-unde-1787921373 
http://www.cinemablend.com/news/156...ler-finally-brings-the-game-to-life-on-screen


----------



## Morgane

I was reading this LFF thread and it looks like Michael and Alicia went to see Arnold's American Honey on Sunday:


> And for fun, actors who came to the box office as I was working: Vanessa Redgrave, Ricky Gervais, Monica Belushi, Helen Baxendale, Noel Fielding. Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander came yesterday, not even for the festival but to see American Honey, and I was watching bloody Ethel & Ernest and missed them. Apparently they were very sweet and signed a poster for Light Between Oceans.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Morgane said:


> I was reading this LFF thread and it looks like Michael and Alicia went to see Arnold's American Honey on Sunday:



Aww that's sweet of him to support Andrea Arnold [emoji1]


----------



## Singra

Haven't been following the Fass much lately but I just watched the Assassin's Creed trailer... when I first heard about it I honestly thought it was the worst idea ever but the trailer doesn't look half bad (if that's what you're into) and from what I can see it seems to be getting good buzz from the intended target audience.

Here's hoping it doesn't suck.


----------



## Hackensack

I'm really looking forward to AC, and the two trailers have looked intriguing.  Given half a chance, it would do well, but that release date is crazy.  I still don't see why Fox won't give it breathing space.  Why didn't they plan to release the film now, when not much else (of its type) is in the theaters?  Why release it opposite two other similar films (Passengers and second week of SW) so that it's not even counter programming?  In terms of quality, the trailer looks amazing, and I have high hopes for it in that sense.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics of Michael at today's press for TLBO:




https://instagram.com/p/BLvbEP_jZmY/


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> I still don't see why Fox won't give it breathing space.  Why didn't they plan to release the film now, when not much else (of its type) is in the theaters?  Why release it opposite two other similar films (Passengers and second week of SW) so that it's not even counter programming?.



That release date is scary. However, I have read that AC was the first film to select that release slot.  Rogue One's date was moved in from another slot after this, then Passengers added later.  So originally, that December release date was great.  Now it looks like suicide.


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> That release date is scary. However, I have read that AC was the first film to select that release slot.  Rogue One's date was moved in from another slot after this, then Passengers added later.  So originally, that December release date was great.  Now it looks like suicide.


Very interesting!  I didn't realize that.  Still, they could have changed it.


----------



## Selayang430

JaneWT said:


> That release date is scary. However, I have read that AC was the first film to select that release slot.  Rogue One's date was moved in from another slot after this, then Passengers added later.  So originally, that December release date was great.  Now it looks like suicide.



AC is a different kind of movie from Passengers. Also the slot has Christmas and new year holidays where the market volume shall be far more higher compared to other dates. Can't avoid keen competition in good release slot. Fox shall focus on own marketing effort.


----------



## Selayang430

Not so HD pics for TLBO interview


----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics from Instagram:










Press conference happening now.

Michael and Alicia look very happy and glowing [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Press conference over. Ms Madden remarks how happy and chatty both Michael and Alicia are, and to being a little bit in love with both of them [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Esizzle

LOL obviously he is going to look happy! Why would he look sad trying to promote and sell his movie?


----------



## Allie28

*Tess Colley* ‏@TessColley  18m18 minutes ago
At the press conference for the Light Between Oceans this morning! #*MichaelFassbender* & #AliciaVikander both very charming! #london #film


----------



## Just Askin

Probably even happier than he would normally be promoting a film as he gets to do it with Alicia, his wonderful partner of two years. Ain't love grand. ❤


----------



## Allie28

*Gemma Calvert* ‏@TheGemmaCalvert  1h1 hour ago
Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander. You don't get a Hollywood couple much cuter


----------



## Allie28

*anne paisley* ‏@annepaisley1  4m4 minutes ago
He gets more #Gorgeous #Handsome everyday #*MichaelFassbender* #Fassy


----------



## Selayang430

Getting ready


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Probably even happier than he would normally be promoting a film as he gets to do it with Alicia, his wonderful partner of two years. Ain't love grand. [emoji173]



Life is VERY grand for Michael now, and on this press junket he gets to combine work and love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Allie28

*Entertainment News* ‏@EntNewsShowbiz  8m8 minutes ago
Just been chatting to the charming #AliciaVikander and #*MichaelFassbender* about their new film #TheLightBetweenOceans - it's SO good!


----------



## Allie28

Congrats to all our lucky members here who get to go to the premiere today!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Esizzle

LOL by that logic, can't wait to see sad Michael during AC promos. If Fox, Ubisoft and Michael ever get to promoting this movie.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Probably even happier than he would normally be  promoting a film as he gets to do it with Alicia, his wonderful partner of two years. Ain't love grand. ❤


What??? Does the word *logic* translate differently too?


----------



## Just Askin

Red Carpet will be on London Live tv


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.londonlive.co.uk/tv#bookmark


----------



## Allie28

First pic on twitter.....


----------



## Allie28




----------



## Allie28

*AliciaVikander Daily* ‏@jcsepjj  3m3 minutes ago
 Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender at The Light Between Oceans premiere in London.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


>


They both look amazing.


----------



## Allie28

*ManOnRedCarpetVerified account* ‏@SteveHargrave  12m12 minutes ago
#*MichaelFassbender* & #AliciaVikander arrive at #thelightbetweenoceans premiere in #London


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> *AliciaVikander Daily* ‏@jcsepjj  3m3 minutes ago
> Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender at The Light Between Oceans premiere in London.


Wow this one is gorgeous. Happy couple in work and private.


----------



## Allie28

*Laura Kramer* ‏@Laura_Kramer  13m13 minutes ago
*Michael Fassbender* at the UK premiere of #TheLightBetweenOceans


----------



## aprilmayjune

Love this look for them _way _better than the venice one imo


----------



## Allie28

*Entertainment News* ‏@EntNewsShowbiz  5m5 minutes ago
#*MichaelFassbender* says he feels way better about ageing after wearing prosthetics for #TheLightBetweenOceans


----------



## Allie28

*AliciaVikander Daily* ‏@jcsepjj  3m3 minutes ago
 Alicia Vikander and *Michael Fassbender* looking at each other is everything. #TheLightBetweenOceans


----------



## Allie28

I love this one....






*AliciaVikander Daily* ‏@jcsepjj  4m4 minutes ago
#TheLightBetweenOceans


----------



## Allie28

*ManOnRedCarpetVerified account* ‏@SteveHargrave  4m4 minutes ago
Talking to #*MichaelFassbender* at the #lightbetweenoceans #premiere for @gettyvip


----------



## Allie28

*M Fassbender Daily* ‏@fassbenderdaily  3m3 minutes ago
Alicia Vikander and *Michael Fassbender* attend the UK premiere of 'The Light Between Oceans' on October 19, 2016 in London, England.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i assume they're just turned into each other and she has her arm around his back but on first glance it looked like she's sticking her hand down his pants lol


----------



## Allie28

Warning: Cuteness overload here....

*Fassbender Online* ‏@FassbenderUK  5m5 minutes ago
[NEW] Michael Fassbender & Florence Clery at #TheLightBetweenOceans Premiere in London! SO ADORABLE!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3497533
> 
> 
> i assume they're just turned into each other and she has her arm around his back but on first glance it looked like she's sticking her hand down his pants lol


Lol I can see that. Temptation can be too much for some.....think I'd be in there too


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Warning: Cuteness overload here....
> 
> *Fassbender Online* ‏@FassbenderUK  5m5 minutes ago
> [NEW] Michael Fassbender & Florence Clery at #TheLightBetweenOceans Premiere in London! SO ADORABLE!


Dead...


----------



## Allie28

*Fassbender Online* ‏@FassbenderUK  3m3 minutes ago
Derek [director], Alicia Vikander, Florence Clery, David [producer] & Michael! #TheLightBetweenOceans


----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3497533
> 
> 
> i assume they're just turned into each other and she has her arm around his back but on first glance it looked like she's sticking her hand down his pants lol


LOL!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

my ovaries just exploded holy ****


----------



## Allie28

*AliciaVikander Daily* ‏@jcsepjj  6m6 minutes ago
 Michael Fassbender, Derek Cianfrance, Alicia Vikander, Florence Clery and David Heyman. #TheLightBetweenOceans


----------



## Allie28

*ES Entertainment ‏@StandardEnts  4m
Michael Fassbender* looks smitten with Alicia Vikander at #TheLightBetweenOceans premiere


----------



## Allie28

http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...e-light-between-oceans-premiere-a3373646.html


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> *ES Entertainment ‏@StandardEnts  4m
> Michael Fassbender* looks smitten with Alicia Vikander at #TheLightBetweenOceans premiere


Smitten Kitten .....too much!


----------



## aprilmayjune

let's bow to the real MVP


----------



## gingerglory

Allie, you are rocking it, lol, Aprilmayjune too,  thanks for all the pics, gals ❤


----------



## gingerglory

loads of pics over getty


----------



## Hackensack

Thanks a thousand times!  They both look gorgeous.  And even better together!


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Allie, you are rocking it, lol, Aprilmayjune too,  thanks for all the pics, gals ❤



You're very welcome!  So many times I can't be online and when I come here people have posted all the pics and news I would otherwise miss.  I had some free time today so wanted to return the favor.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Thanks a thousand times!  They both look gorgeous.  And even better together!



You're very welcome!  And ITA.  Someone who was there tweeted that Michael and Alicia were rockin the red carpet...so true!


----------



## Allie28

Video interview of Michael on the red carpet....


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics!




Adorable!


----------



## Allie28

Another red carpet interview...



ETA:  Aww, in the video it looks like little Florence spies Michael and points at him like she wants to go over there to him.  You know what they say about kids and animals...there's no BS with them.  The fact that she seemed attached to both Michael and Alicia after 2 yrs passed says a lot.


----------



## Just Askin

Interesting


----------



## Selayang430

Pics taken by fans


----------



## Esizzle

Wait a freaking minute...WHERE IS RACHEL WEISZ? She decided to avoid this mess last minute or what? I was looking forward to seeing her. 

Louis Vuitton picking the ugliest dresses for Alicia streak continues. At least her hair and make up is really pretty. 

Michael looks tired as usual. He needs to shave his face.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Up close - From a fan (see water print) - walking block of hormone


----------



## Selayang430

A fan who took the pic said the way Michael looks at Alicia is 'pure joy'


----------



## Just Askin

When an interviewer has a brain


----------



## baewatch

Morgane said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!


He's going to be an amazing Dad one day! So Cute!


----------



## Just Askin

Liking this from the London paper


http://www.standard.co.uk/
*Michael Fassbender can’t take his eyes off of Alicia Vikander at The Light Between Oceans premiere*
The couple put on an affectionate display as they worked the red carpet

EMMA POWELL 
Wednesday 19 October 2016


----------



## Allie28

So cute how Florence is showing him her missing front teeth!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Wait a freaking minute...WHERE IS RACHEL WEISZ? She decided to avoid this mess last minute or what? I was looking forward to seeing her.
> 
> Louis Vuitton picking the ugliest dresses for Alicia streak continues. At least her hair and make up is really pretty.
> 
> Michael looks tired as usual. He needs to shave his face.


 
At this point it makes no sense trying to promote this movie, as a matter of fact. They're not promoting. They've started the campaign very early. Its not like the movie is gonna break bank, but they sure gonna start on the awards tho. And throwing in the little girl? Really? Promo time I say. Hell, even Rachel decided to skip out on this mess and I don blame her one bit.
But I will say, the amount of effort that Michael is putting into this movie he better put in double for Assassin's Creed. Unless he cant be bothered. 2 months to go and where's the buzz? I was and still am excited for AC but more needs to be done. I still haven't seen a commercial on tv for it. Come on Mikey, get cracking
Btw, why the hell is she so tanned? Wow. No wonder she got people fooled into thinking she's biracial. She need to lay off the tan in a can and be more comfortable in her natural skin tone






Why he leaning away from her? LOL


----------



## mollie12

It's absolutely hilarious that people think they're campaigning for awards for TLBO.  This is standard promo for a film that has a UK producer and a later opening date.


----------



## Selayang430

From fan - cute ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Source : see water print


----------



## Selayang430

A fan said Michael & Alicia arrived in the same car. And his perfume or cologne smells really good - 'still linger in the air after he left '


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> It's absolutely hilarious that people think they're campaigning for awards for TLBO.  This is standard promo for a film that has a UK producer and a later opening date.


This , plus given the opportunity, why on earth would you not promote the film just before it's release in a country? It's the sort of film that does well in Britain. The stars consider London home turf. I could reel off a long list but...think it would be wasted. What an opportunity for the young girl and her family to enjoy such an occasion. The parents must be so proud.


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> This , plus given the opportunity, why on earth would you not promote the film just before it's release in a country? It's the sort of film that does well in Britain. The stars consider London home turf. I could reel off a long list but...think it would be wasted. What an opportunity for the young girl and her family to enjoy such an occasion. The parents must be so proud.



Yep.  If they were campaigning, they'd be doing screenings/Q&As in the US, both NY&LA, for SAG/BAFTA/AMPAS, not a red carpet in London.


----------



## artemis09

Florence is adorable and they look really comfortable with her. 

Yeah, apparently people don't seem to understand the difference between standard promotion and campaigning. Also, it's not unusual at all for a country like the UK to have some kind of premiere when the film is about to be released in their area.


----------



## gingerglory

Also people need to educate themselves about award campaign. If you follow enough years of award seasons and see enough how other actors campaign, then you will know what they do for TLBO is nothing awards season related. 

Also what's wrong with having the little girl at premiere, she is in the movie and played a key role. Critics and audience praised her natural performance. She and her parents deserve the spotlight.

When that little boy who plays Michael's son in TAU was at LFF premiere, I didn't see any "using him" comment. I guess that's because Alicia was not in it,huh?


----------



## Hackensack

AC is being promoted through a trailer and articles, but it's way too early to start bombarding tv, etc.  It would get lost in the clutter of other movies being released.  I loved TLBO, and can't wait to get a copy of it, and to see it again.


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Hackensack




----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


>


Just about to sleep but this really made me laugh. Thank You.


----------



## Morgane

@SirRobDooley: The Light Between Oceans is an absolutely beautiful piece of cinema #LightBetweenOceans 

@StephanieHitch: Right now my office is overwhelmed with Michael Fassbender induced giddiness. 

@nevpierce: The Light Between Oceans is a tough film to watch if you can't be with your children. Tender, surprising, Fassbender terrific. WEPT. 

@ZehraPhelan: Just spent some time with Michael Fassbender & Alicia Vikander. Both equally beautiful & Fassbender made my heart implode when.... 
@ZehraPhelan: Let's just say with all the **** I've been through this year, Fassbender just eradicated it all with one action 

















































She's too cute:


----------



## Selayang430

Michael Fassbender leaving Morton's in London. (Source - water print)


----------



## carmencrem

Gosh I had such a blast!! 
the premiere was wonderful and I was right next to their car when they arrived and I had the chance to enjoy their company for a longer time than in Venice! So I had even more fun  Michael, Alicia, Derek, David, Florence, Florence's parents (super lovely people!) 
They all looked gorgeous, perfect for a wonderful event like that. They are so nice and lovely.
Super cool! For those who asked me, yeah I'm gonna write you in private asap!  
Thanks for the beautiful pics


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Gosh I had such a blast!!
> the premiere was wonderful and I was right next to their car when they arrived and I had the chance to enjoy their company for a longer time than in Venice! So I had even more fun  Michael, Alicia, Derek, David, Florence, Florence's parents (super lovely people!)
> They all looked gorgeous, perfect for a wonderful event like that. They are so nice and lovely.
> Super cool! For those who asked me, yeah I'm gonna write you in private asap!
> Thanks for the beautiful pics



Glad to know you have a wonderful evening. And better still had the chance to enjoy their company for a longer time!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Thanks so much to all those who posted pics/videos from last night. I was at the Curzon Mayfair and premiere itself and didn't get home until very late, so it's a real bonus to have all the goodies here!

There's not much I can add to what the media had to say. Being inches away from Michael and Alicia both on the red carpet and inside the cinema was a joy - they both looked gorgeous, happy and very much in love. They both try to play down the PDA when the cameras are on them but they can't disguise their love, the little looks and smiles, the back rubbing, lingering fingers etc. I also saw them huddled together inside the cinema while waiting to be called up on stage by Derek, holding hands and very intimate.  [emoji7][emoji7]. 

I loved TLBO, a beautiful poignant film, when I chatted to Derek it was clear he is so so proud of it. Florence is a mega cute beautiful child, it all got a bit much for her outside though; she was happier inside the cinema but refused to go up on the stage to introduce the film - Michael covered for her saying she was eating an ice cream! I have a video I filmed from inside the cinema but can't post it here. My only disappointment was not seeing the TLBO author, M L Stedman as I wanted her to sign my new copy of her book; if she was there last night she kept out of the spotlight. 

It was a beautiful night, a very warm intimate premiere, perfectly described in this piece: 

http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/the-light-between-oceans-london-premiere/

I saw several of Michael's friends inside the cinema, nobody famous, just the people closest to him. He said when interviewed how much it meant to him to have the premiere in London, with it being home and having friends there; he also said how much he and Alicia are enjoying the promo for TLBO and they have fun and a good laugh together. Alicia said much the same when she was interviewed. I can't get over how stunning she is when you see her close up; her features are so perfect and her skin is flawless, much paler now than during the summer months btw - cameras really don't do her justice. A really lovely warm, genuine woman too with an easy infectious laugh. Not difficult at all to understand how Michael fell in love with her almost on meeting! Michael looked very handsome and healthy; he was very well groomed - that suit was tailor made to perfection - and he was buzzing. I'm pretty sure his aftershave was Burberry for those interested! 

Here are a couple of pics of Michael I sneaked while he was being interviewed next to me, and a couple with Alicia:


----------



## Just Askin

This is lovely what's going on in the background is as sweet as the interview.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yeah, saw that! Florence was showing everyone her missing front teeth and she was so happy to see Derek, Michael and Alicia - hugs all round - so cute [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some lovely pics in this article:
http://www.instyle.com/news/alicia-...s-london-premiere?xid=soc_socialflow_facebook


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, saw that! Florence was showing everyone her missing front teeth and she was so happy to see Derek, Michael and Alicia - hugs all round - so cute [emoji7][emoji7]


Those with kids (or who are around kids) will know how pure a child of this ages reaction to adults is. She seemed happy to go to all three, even with the commotion going on around her. Very telling about the sort of people Michael, Alicia and Derek are.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks so much to all those who posted pics/videos from last night. I was at the Curzon Mayfair and premiere itself and didn't get home until very late, so it's a real bonus to have all the goodies here!
> 
> There's not much I can add to what the media had to say. Being inches away from Michael and Alicia both on the red carpet and inside the cinema was a joy - they both looked gorgeous, happy and very much in love. They both try to play down the PDA when the cameras are on them but they can't disguise their love, the little looks and smiles, the back rubbing, lingering fingers etc. I also saw them huddled together inside the cinema while waiting to be called up on stage by Derek, holding hands and very intimate.  [emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> I loved TLBO, a beautiful poignant film, when I chatted to Derek it was clear he is so so proud of it. Florence is a mega cute beautiful child, it all got a bit much for her outside though; she was happier inside the cinema but refused to go up on the stage to introduce the film - Michael covered for her saying she was eating an ice cream! I have a video I filmed from inside the cinema but can't post it here. My only disappointment was not seeing the TLBO author, M L Stedman as I wanted her to sign my new copy of her book; if she was there last night she kept out of the spotlight.
> 
> It was a beautiful night, a very warm intimate premiere, perfectly described in this piece:
> 
> http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/the-light-between-oceans-london-premiere/
> 
> I saw several of Michael's friends inside the cinema, nobody famous, just the people closest to him. He said when interviewed how much it meant to him to have the premiere in London, with it being home and having friends there; he also said how much he and Alicia are enjoying the promo for TLBO and they have fun and a good laugh together. Alicia said much the same when she was interviewed. I can't get over how stunning she is when you see her close up; her features are so perfect and her skin is flawless, much paler now than during the summer months btw - cameras really don't do her justice. A really lovely warm, genuine woman too with an easy infectious laugh. Not difficult at all to understand how Michael fell in love with her almost on meeting! Michael looked very handsome and healthy; he was very well groomed - that suit was tailor made to perfection - and he was buzzing. I'm pretty sure his aftershave was Burberry for those interested!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Michael I sneaked while he was being interviewed next to me, and a couple with Alicia:
> 
> View attachment 3498071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498074



You were so close. So happy for you.  Burberry.....nice.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Those with kids will know how pure a child of this ages reaction to adults is. She seemed happy to go to all three, even with the commotion going on around her. Very telling about the sort of people Michael, Alicia and Derek are.



Indeed - there was very real affection there and young children don't bullsh*t, and my bs radar is pretty accurate too!  My experience of all 3, Derek, Michael and Alicia is of throrougly nice, decent, genuine, warm people [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

*Too much.....this cap is gonna kill me.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 London today... Off to BBC Radio perhaps.*


----------



## Just Askin

Hot!!!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Michael on Radio 2 soon.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07yt8fj


----------



## Selayang430

Thought he gained weight previously. Now looks like he slims down actually. The flat cap is very nice on him, no uncle look at all! Still insanely hot !


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Thought he gained weight previously. Now looks like he slims down actually. The flat cap is very nice on him, no uncle look at all! Still insanely hot !


Lol glad you're on board now with regards to *the cap.*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia leaving Mortons together in London last night:

http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb76ff19


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> A fan said Michael & Alicia arrived in the same car. And his perfume or cologne smells really good - 'still linger in the air after he left '
> 
> View attachment 3497822


Sure they arrived together.. they are together. . they stayed at the same hotel and yep I was right next to the car when they arrived and got out. 
It was so cold!!! But who cared haha


----------



## Just Askin

Leaving Western House, London.
http://www.rexfeatures.com/search/?...iso=GBR&lkw=&viah=Y&stk=N&sft=&timer=N&iprs=f


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Gosh I had such a blast!!
> the premiere was wonderful and I was right next to their car when they arrived and I had the chance to enjoy their company for a longer time than in Venice! So I had even more fun  Michael, Alicia, Derek, David, Florence, Florence's parents (super lovely people!)
> They all looked gorgeous, perfect for a wonderful event like that. They are so nice and lovely.
> Super cool! For those who asked me, yeah I'm gonna write you in private asap!
> Thanks for the beautiful pics


Glad you got to go and see them again!  Looks like it was a fun evening!  Everyone I know who got to go said they had a great time and everyone was happy and in great moods.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks so much to all those who posted pics/videos from last night. I was at the Curzon Mayfair and premiere itself and didn't get home until very late, so it's a real bonus to have all the goodies here!
> 
> There's not much I can add to what the media had to say. Being inches away from Michael and Alicia both on the red carpet and inside the cinema was a joy - they both looked gorgeous, happy and very much in love. They both try to play down the PDA when the cameras are on them but they can't disguise their love, the little looks and smiles, the back rubbing, lingering fingers etc. I also saw them huddled together inside the cinema while waiting to be called up on stage by Derek, holding hands and very intimate.  [emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> I loved TLBO, a beautiful poignant film, when I chatted to Derek it was clear he is so so proud of it. Florence is a mega cute beautiful child, it all got a bit much for her outside though; she was happier inside the cinema but refused to go up on the stage to introduce the film - Michael covered for her saying she was eating an ice cream! I have a video I filmed from inside the cinema but can't post it here. My only disappointment was not seeing the TLBO author, M L Stedman as I wanted her to sign my new copy of her book; if she was there last night she kept out of the spotlight.
> 
> It was a beautiful night, a very warm intimate premiere, perfectly described in this piece:
> 
> http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/the-light-between-oceans-london-premiere/
> 
> I saw several of Michael's friends inside the cinema, nobody famous, just the people closest to him. He said when interviewed how much it meant to him to have the premiere in London, with it being home and having friends there; he also said how much he and Alicia are enjoying the promo for TLBO and they have fun and a good laugh together. Alicia said much the same when she was interviewed. I can't get over how stunning she is when you see her close up; her features are so perfect and her skin is flawless, much paler now than during the summer months btw - cameras really don't do her justice. A really lovely warm, genuine woman too with an easy infectious laugh. Not difficult at all to understand how Michael fell in love with her almost on meeting! Michael looked very handsome and healthy; he was very well groomed - that suit was tailor made to perfection - and he was buzzing. I'm pretty sure his aftershave was Burberry for those interested!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Michael I sneaked while he was being interviewed next to me, and a couple with Alicia:
> 
> View attachment 3498071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498074



Wow!  You had a great spot!  Super close!  Thank you for sharing your experience and for the detailed description.  It really sounds like it was an all around great experience for everyone.  I know someone who also has seen Michael and Alicia up close in a private setting and she told me the same things you did.  Glad you got to go to the screening too!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Hot!!!
> View attachment 3498133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael on Radio 2 soon.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07yt8fj



LOL. I thought of you as soon as I saw him in the cap again!


----------



## Blueberry12

Florence is such a cute little girl.


----------



## Blueberry12

carmencrem said:


> Gosh I had such a blast!!
> the premiere was wonderful and I was right next to their car when they arrived and I had the chance to enjoy their company for a longer time than in Venice! So I had even more fun  Michael, Alicia, Derek, David, Florence, Florence's parents (super lovely people!)
> They all looked gorgeous, perfect for a wonderful event like that. They are so nice and lovely.
> Super cool! For those who asked me, yeah I'm gonna write you in private asap!
> Thanks for the beautiful pics




Sound great! Did you have any macarons from Paul's yet?


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/10/al...uk-premiere-red-carpet-fashion-louis-vuitton/

tlo didn't hate it! (some great lines in there too)


----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/10/al...uk-premiere-red-carpet-fashion-louis-vuitton/
> 
> tlo didn't hate it! (some great lines in there too)



LOL.  Like this one....   _"A celebrity couple color-coordinating their red carpet ensembles is like a real-world couple who start farting in front of each other. That’s when you know it’s serious."_


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks so much to all those who posted pics/videos from last night. I was at the Curzon Mayfair and premiere itself and didn't get home until very late, so it's a real bonus to have all the goodies here!
> 
> There's not much I can add to what the media had to say. Being inches away from Michael and Alicia both on the red carpet and inside the cinema was a joy - they both looked gorgeous, happy and very much in love. They both try to play down the PDA when the cameras are on them but they can't disguise their love, the little looks and smiles, the back rubbing, lingering fingers etc. I also saw them huddled together inside the cinema while waiting to be called up on stage by Derek, holding hands and very intimate.  [emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> I loved TLBO, a beautiful poignant film, when I chatted to Derek it was clear he is so so proud of it. Florence is a mega cute beautiful child, it all got a bit much for her outside though; she was happier inside the cinema but refused to go up on the stage to introduce the film - Michael covered for her saying she was eating an ice cream! I have a video I filmed from inside the cinema but can't post it here. My only disappointment was not seeing the TLBO author, M L Stedman as I wanted her to sign my new copy of her book; if she was there last night she kept out of the spotlight.
> 
> It was a beautiful night, a very warm intimate premiere, perfectly described in this piece:
> 
> http://www.itsalawyerslife.com/the-light-between-oceans-london-premiere/
> 
> I saw several of Michael's friends inside the cinema, nobody famous, just the people closest to him. He said when interviewed how much it meant to him to have the premiere in London, with it being home and having friends there; he also said how much he and Alicia are enjoying the promo for TLBO and they have fun and a good laugh together. Alicia said much the same when she was interviewed. I can't get over how stunning she is when you see her close up; her features are so perfect and her skin is flawless, much paler now than during the summer months btw - cameras really don't do her justice. A really lovely warm, genuine woman too with an easy infectious laugh. Not difficult at all to understand how Michael fell in love with her almost on meeting! Michael looked very handsome and healthy; he was very well groomed - that suit was tailor made to perfection - and he was buzzing. I'm pretty sure his aftershave was Burberry for those interested!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of Michael I sneaked while he was being interviewed next to me, and a couple with Alicia:
> 
> View attachment 3498071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498074




Sounds like a great evening! 
They always have lovely premieres at LFF.


----------



## aprilmayjune

okay can someone help me find the video/gif from yesterday where they're posing together and then someone comes up and leads him away and he rubs her back a little to say goodbye? stg it exists but everything from yesterday is this attractive blue blur in my head


----------



## mollie12

Selayang430 said:


> Thought he gained weight previously. Now looks like he slims down actually. The flat cap is very nice on him, no uncle look at all! Still insanely hot !


Yeah, it looks like he's lost at least 10 lbs since Alien:Covenant filmed. 

http://www.justjared.com/2016/10/20...icia-vikander-she-was-super-committed-on-set/
HQ photos of him walking into BBC Radio 2.  Emma is accompanying him.


----------



## JaneWT

Allie28 said:


> *Gemma Calvert* ‏@TheGemmaCalvert  1h1 hour ago
> Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander. You don't get a Hollywood couple much cuter



I love that sweater.  The arm definition ....


----------



## pearlyqueen

[QtUOTE="aprilmayjune, post: 30732234, member: 592211"]okay can someone help me find the video/gif from yesterday where they're posing together and then someone comes up and leads him away and he rubs her back a little to say goodbye? stg it exists but everything from yesterday is this attractive blue blur in my head[/QUOTE]

I think I know the one you mean... is it this? Don't know how to extract it from the tweet..


https://twitter.com/jmahilo/status/788861931381788681

Michael's fingers lingering on Alicia's back.. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## JaneWT

aprilmayjune said:


> Love this look for them _way _better than the venice one imo


I agree.  I wasn't a huge fan of Alicia's Heidi-meets-Studio-54 dress from Venice, but this is beautiful - and it looks like thick material; very sensible in the cold weather.  Adore Michael's outfit, too.  Both look stunning.


----------



## JaneWT

Allie28 said:


> I love this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AliciaVikander Daily* ‏@jcsepjj  4m4 minutes ago
> #TheLightBetweenOceans


Me too.  Well worth a re-post!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I agree.  I wasn't a huge fan of Alicia's Heidi-meets-Studio-54 dress from Venice, but this is beautiful - and it looks like thick material; very sensible in the cold weather.  Adore Michael's outfit, too.  Both look stunning.



Alicia's dress material was actually quite silky. She looked stunning last night!


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks so much to everyone for first-hand reports and second-hand reports, pictures, thoughts, etc.  Great reading through it all and it sounds like it was a joyous evening!


----------



## JaneWT

Interestingly, TLBO premier pictures appeared in all the printed broadsheet newspapers today (Guardian, Independent, Telegraph and Times, with Alicia on the front cover of the latter).  The Metro was the only tabloid that carried a pic.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Hot!!!
> View attachment 3498133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael on Radio 2 soon.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07yt8fj


Thanks - have just listened on iplayer.  Sweet interview, but far too short.  I love hearing his voice on the radio - it's so mellifluous.  

I was alerted to the fact that Chris Evans was raving about TLBO on his Radio Two breakfast show yesterday (Wednesday - 1 hour 39 minutes in, if anyone's interested).  He saw the film and says it's stunning, and his favourite film of the year.  Chris talked very briefly about the film again this morning.   He mentioned Michael being on Mark Goodier's show today and said he (Chris) would be listening in order to quiz Alicia, who is going to be on tomorrow's breakfast show.  I think Chris will be quite respectful of their privacy, but I can imagine he may josh her a bit.  Great to know that Chris is talking the film up, with so many millions of listeners he gets.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Thanks - have just listened on iplayer.  Sweet interview, but far too short.  I love hearing his voice on the radio - it's so mellifluous.
> 
> I was alerted to the fact that Chris Evans was raving about TLBO on his Radio Two breakfast show yesterday (Wednesday - 1 hour 39 minutes in, if anyone's interested).  He saw the film and says it's stunning, and his favourite film of the year.  Chris talked very briefly about the film again this morning.   He mentioned Michael being on Mark Goodier's show today and said he (Chris) would be listening in order to quiz Alicia, who is going to be on tomorrow's breakfast show.  I think Chris will be quite respectful of their privacy, but I can imagine he may josh her a bit.  Great to know that Chris is talking the film up, with so many millions of listeners he gets.



Great news indeed Jane! Alicia is on tomorrow morning's breakfast show? 

I really hope Mark Kermode likes TLBO too - and Jonathan Ross [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## aprilmayjune

JaneWT said:


> Thanks - have just listened on iplayer.  Sweet interview, but far too short.  I love hearing his voice on the radio - it's so mellifluous.
> 
> I was alerted to the fact that Chris Evans was raving about TLBO on his Radio Two breakfast show yesterday (Wednesday - 1 hour 39 minutes in, if anyone's interested).  He saw the film and says it's stunning, and his favourite film of the year.  Chris talked very briefly about the film again this morning.   He mentioned Michael being on Mark Goodier's show today and said he (Chris) would be listening in order to quiz Alicia, who is going to be on tomorrow's breakfast show.  I think Chris will be quite respectful of their privacy, but I can imagine he may josh her a bit.  Great to know that Chris is talking the film up, with so many millions of listeners he gets.


This was a hugely confusing post for an American btw


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Great news indeed Jane! Alicia is on tomorrow morning's breakfast show?


Yep - Friday morning!



pearlyqueen said:


> I really hope Mark Kermode likes TLBO too - and Jonathan Ross [emoji120][emoji120]


Me too. I have my own mind of course, but of the critics I know, Kermode's is the opinion I value the most.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Thanks - have just listened on iplayer.  Sweet interview, but far too short.  I love hearing his voice on the radio - it's so mellifluous.
> 
> I was alerted to the fact that Chris Evans was raving about TLBO on his Radio Two breakfast show yesterday (Wednesday - 1 hour 39 minutes in, if anyone's interested).  He saw the film and says it's stunning, and his favourite film of the year.  Chris talked very briefly about the film again this morning.   He mentioned Michael being on Mark Goodier's show today and said he (Chris) would be listening in order to quiz Alicia, who is going to be on tomorrow's breakfast show.  I think Chris will be quite respectful of their privacy, but I can imagine he may josh her a bit.  Great to know that Chris is talking the film up, with so many millions of listeners he gets.


Yeah l love that they are backing it. Did they do Capital or anyone else today?


----------



## JaneWT

aprilmayjune said:


> This was a hugely confusing post for an American btw



Sorry AMJ!  Must explain properly and remember that we're global here 

Chris Evans is the host of the BBC Radio Two breakfast show - I think it has the largest audience of any radio show in the UK.  Upwards of 10 million listeners, I think.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Did they do Capital or anyone else today?


That's a "Don't know" from me.  I usually come here for all my info and can't keep up!


----------



## gingerglory

aprilmayjune said:


> This was a hugely confusing post for an American btw


me too, I was like Captain America? huh? wait a minute.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> me too, I was like Captain America? huh? wait a minute.


 didn't even think of that.


----------



## Just Askin

You are gonna have such fun with TAU.! A culture and language within a culture and language within a culture. Minimal fees charged for translation


----------



## mollie12

Amusing:
*Amy Kaufman* ‏@AmyKinLA 
_Derek Cianfrance -- and his wife -- will probably be pleased to learn that Stevie Nicks was v into "The Light Between Oceans."





_
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLx3E3RjD9j





I'm not certain that this photo was taken today though.


----------



## aprilmayjune

It is the least surprising thing on the planet that Stevie Nicks loved TLBO but I'm still absurdly overjoyed 

if she writes an album based on tlbo i will literally listen to nothing else for the rest of my life.


----------



## Just Askin

Place opens early but would you go climbing after a few beers the night before?


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> It is the least surprising thing on the planet that Stevie Nicks loved TLBO but I'm still absurdly overjoyed



There is 50-50 chance , so no surprise too though I have to Google Stevie Nicks.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Why he look so unhappy walking behind her? I feel u boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's miles behind her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







In some pics he really looked unhappy smh


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Place opens early but would you go climbing after a few beers the night before?



rock climbing is largely anaerobic. If no hangover, there will be no impact unlike endurance sports e.g. Long distance running


----------



## FassbenderLover

WOW, like I said, miles away from her. Its almost as if he didn't want to take any pics with her. But people see things differently 
https://t.co/mDx8VrYqN3


----------



## FassbenderLover

Sad is not the word


----------



## carmencrem

Judging by his haircut it could be one of these days btw!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Judging by his haircut it could be one of these days btw!



Agree - should be quite recent


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Why he look so unhappy walking behind her? I feel u boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's miles behind her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some pics he really looked unhappy smh


Er ..Yeah..l mean look how insanely distant and unhappy he looks in these pics too..


----------



## Just Askin

Really though...I totally get yah...poor Michael looks devastated...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Er ..Yeah..l mean look how insanely distant and unhappy he looks in these pics too..



Classic case of selective manipulation. For every one pic where they are not smiling or entwined there are 50 where they are. The pics posted to try to prove they were separate or unhappy look like those from that bizarre pokemongogo twitter btw, I've often wondered who was behind that.

Having been extremely close to Michael and Alicia last night - inside and outside the cinema - I can guarantee they were both very very happy and physically entwined most of the time. Alicia was more in demand from the bank of photographers positioned at the end of the red carpet - they were shouting her name all the time - and Michael held back so they could get their shots of her.  They had to work the carpet separately too, but apart from that they were very loving and intimate with each other. [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Classic case of selective manipulation. For every one pic where they are not smiling or entwined there are 50 where they are. The pics posted to try to prove they were separate or unhappy look like those from that bizarre pokemongogo twitter btw, I've often wondered who was behind that.
> 
> Having been extremely close to Michael and Alicia last night - inside and outside the cinema - I can guarantee they were both very very happy and physically entwined most of the time. Alicia was more in demand from the bank of photographers positioned at the end of the red carpet - they were shouting her name all the time - and Michael held back so they could get their shots of her.  They had to work the carpet separately too, but apart from that they were very loving and intimate with each other. [emoji76][emoji76]


I only saw them briefly together on Sat night and it made me melt to see it for real.
Haven't a clue about the Twitter twit. Some people enjoy being weird and unhappy. Just as long as they stay away from here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I only saw them briefly together on Sat night and it made me melt to see it for real.
> Haven't a clue about the Twitter twit. Some people enjoy being weird and unhappy. Just as long as they stay away from here.



Yeah, lot of weird new twitter accounts spamming recently... must be sad desperate people if they think they will achieve anything - lol! 

And yes, forgot you saw Michael and Alicia together too at the TAU premiere - there's nothing quite like witnessing with your own eyes is there? [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

i wonder if they still go to the gym together like in sydney--she trains with Magnus Lygdback, he goofs around on rock climbing walls or whatever


----------



## Allie28

http://allaboutaliciavikander.tumblr.com/


----------



## gingerglory

HOW COULD YOU GUYS NOT SEE THE MISERABLE?! IT'S IN THE AIR (I HAVE NO CLUE WHY I CAN ONLY TYPE IN CAPS, DONT ASK)


----------



## pearlyqueen

These pics really encapsulate how Michael and Alicia were with each other last night:










The whole evening was really joyous with Michael and Alicia setting the tone [emoji7][emoji7]

Even my invitation was gorgeous!


----------



## Selayang430

The lovebirds, if you noticed sometimes they 'zoom out' a bit. She during taking pics may zoom out . And he at times while walking (not posing ) will zoom out. And trolls usually use this kind of pictures to spread rumors.

Checked with few fans who were there:-
1/ Michael looks fantastic with nice cologne / aftershave 
2/ Alicia is stunning 
3/ they are happy n much in love 
4/ both are really nice people- Alicia even thanked them for attending 
5/ Michael doesn't look old or tired


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> It's absolutely hilarious that people think they're campaigning for awards for TLBO.  This is standard promo for a film that has a UK producer and a later opening date.


And a UK distributor. An independent film like Testament of Youth (also produced by Heyman) had a similar premiere in London and its budget was even smaller. 



carmencrem said:


> Gosh I had such a blast!!
> the premiere was wonderful and I was right next to their car when they arrived and I had the chance to enjoy their company for a longer time than in Venice! So I had even more fun  Michael, Alicia, Derek, David, Florence, Florence's parents (super lovely people!)
> They all looked gorgeous, perfect for a wonderful event like that. They are so nice and lovely.
> Super cool! For those who asked me, yeah I'm gonna write you in private asap!
> Thanks for the beautiful pics





pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks so much to all those who posted pics/videos from last night. I was at the Curzon Mayfair and premiere itself and didn't get home until very late, so it's a real bonus to have all the goodies here!
> 
> There's not much I can add to what the media had to say. Being inches away from Michael and Alicia both on the red carpet and inside the cinema was a joy - they both looked gorgeous, happy and very much in love. They both try to play down the PDA when the cameras are on them but they can't disguise their love, the little looks and smiles, the back rubbing, lingering fingers etc. I also saw them huddled together inside the cinema while waiting to be called up on stage by Derek, holding hands and very intimate.  [emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> I loved TLBO, a beautiful poignant film, when I chatted to Derek it was clear he is so so proud of it. Florence is a mega cute beautiful child, it all got a bit much for her outside though; she was happier inside the cinema but refused to go up on the stage to introduce the film - Michael covered for her saying she was eating an ice cream! I have a video I filmed from inside the cinema but can't post it here. My only disappointment was not seeing the TLBO author, M L Stedman as I wanted her to sign my new copy of her book; if she was there last night she kept out of the spotlight.


Thanks for sharing your experiences! 



aprilmayjune said:


> It is the least surprising thing on the planet that Stevie Nicks loved TLBO but I'm still absurdly overjoyed
> 
> *if she writes an album based on tlbo i will literally listen to nothing else for the rest of my life.*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> The lovebirds, if you noticed sometimes they 'zoom out' a bit. She during taking pics may zoom out . And he at times while walking (not posing ) will zoom out. And trolls usually use this kind of pictures to spread rumors.
> 
> Checked with few fans who were there:-
> 1/ Michael looks fantastic with nice cologne / aftershave
> 2/ Alicia is stunning
> 3/ they are happy n much in love
> 4/ both are really nice people- Alicia even thanked them for attending
> 5/ Michael doesn't look old or tired



Much my experience of last night too - but I'm pretty sure I recognised Michael's aftershave as Burberry [emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2016/10/al...uk-premiere-red-carpet-fashion-louis-vuitton/
> 
> tlo didn't hate it! (some great lines in there too)


Why Is Alicia wearing my grandmother's curtains...made by a Amish tailor in candlelight though? LOL thats all I got.


----------



## Selayang430

Esizzle said:


> Why Is Alicia wearing my grandmother's curtains...made by a Amish tailor in candlelight though? LOL thats all I got.



Very friendly reminder: wrong thread


----------



## Esizzle

Jesus christ can Michael eat a good meal? Too skinny. Or hire a trainer to gain some muscle. Either would work. If camera adds 10 lbs then I dont want to know what he actually weighs.


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> Very friendly reminder: wrong thread


I was commenting on the link posted by Aprilmayjune.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia slayed that red carpet last night - she was absolutely stunning, even more gorgeous in the flesh. And such a warm, sweet vivacious woman too - no wonder Michael is totally smitten [emoji76]

Michael is very slim, always has been, but not outside normal parameters in Europe anyway. And he's no slimmer than he's been ever since I first met him four or five years ago. He has such irresistible magnetism too, very hot [emoji6]


----------



## gingerglory

gingerglory said:


> HOW COULD YOU GUYS NOT SEE THE MISERABLE?! IT'S IN THE AIR (I HAVE NO CLUE WHY I CAN ONLY TYPE IN CAPS, DONT ASK)


Nobody noticed the matched "sharky" smiles? anyone?


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> WOW, like I said, miles away from her. Its almost as if he didn't want to take any pics with her. *But people see things differently*
> https://t.co/mDx8VrYqN3


I see two persons who are not attention seekers and keep a low-key profile.. I wonder what some people would say if they were holding hands knowing that photographers were just waiting outside. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Classic case of selective manipulation. *For every one pic where they are not smiling or entwined there are 50 where they are.* The pics posted to try to prove they were separate or unhappy look like those from that bizarre pokemongogo twitter btw, I've often wondered who was behind that.


Normal people don't smile all the time.. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, lot of weird new twitter accounts spamming recently... must be sad desperate people if they think they will achieve anything - lol!


It's obvious that it's the same person. 



gingerglory said:


> HOW COULD YOU GUYS NOT SEE THE MISERABLE?! IT'S IN THE AIR (I HAVE NO CLUE WHY I CAN ONLY TYPE IN CAPS, DONT ASK)


  IMO he looks quite happy..























Source


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Jesus christ can Michael eat a good meal? Too skinny. Or hire a trainer to gain some muscle. Either would work. If camera adds 10 lbs then I dont want to know what he actually weighs.



Now I'm just imagining him asking if he can train with her and magnus because _babe, _he did such a good job giving alex skarsgard abs of steel and anything skarsgard can do i can do better (witness: dating you) and it'll be so much fun we can get in great shape together and she's like, no, this is work for me, dummy, and also if you stay this lean i'll eventually be able to kick your skinny ass when you bother me like this.

and he's like hmmm i like the sound of that but can we use the scarves again too 

and then she banishes him to the rock climbing wall AGAIN


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I see two persons who are not attention seekers and keep a low-key profile.. I wonder what some people would say if they were holding hands knowing that photographers were just waiting outside.
> 
> Normal people don't smile all the time..
> 
> *It's obvious that it's the same person. *
> 
> 
> IMO he looks quite happy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Yeah, and she's pretty much outted herself.  Whatever floats your boat.

I thought he looked very happy.  Alicia too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hello everyone!

I've been lurking since July, but I've decided to join you today. I've been pretty impressed with your reviews of Michael's latest work and your knowledge of cinema in general. I'm a huge fan of Alicia, whom I first saw on-screen in A Royal Affair, hence my user name. I've been mesmerized by her scream presence ever since. She brings such intensity to every character I've seen her play. I think she's one of the best of her generation. 

I'm also a fan of Michael. Funny story: I never read reviews before I see a movie, never. I only read reviews after the fact to see if I agree or not. I usually read about projects that have an actor, director or writer I respect. I also rely very much on the subject material/storyline. Long story short: I asked a movie buff friend of mine to go see shame with me. She's an older gentle woman and we were both red face leaving the theater. LOL. I'm working my way through his filmography as we speak. He's phenomenal. 

I'm actually a fan who respect Michael, but actually think Alicia is too good for him. However, I'm just that, a fan, and if she's happy with him, then what right do I have to object to a very personal and intimate decision. 

On the subject of unhappiness: what a strange idea to wish people pain... but I won't dwell too much on the nonsense. Michael and Alicia may break up tomorrow or may live happily ever after. I don't know and, no one has a crystal ball, but if you saw unhappiness yesterday, then you to get glasses ASAP. 

Take a look: http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/displayimage.php?pid=16721&fullsize=1

Apologies for the novella.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Now I'm just imagining him asking if he can train with her and magnus because _babe, _he did such a good job giving alex skarsgard abs of steel and anything skarsgard can do i can do better (witness: dating you) and it'll be so much fun we can get in great shape together and she's like, no, this is work for me, dummy, and also if you stay this lean i'll eventually be able to kick your skinny ass when you bother me like this.
> 
> and he's like hmmm i like the sound of that but can we use the scarves again too
> 
> and then she banishes him to the rock climbing wall AGAIN


LOL who is magnus?

And I ought to be really mad at you for bring up perfect human Alex Skarsgard into this mess. He is what I would call walking sex!!! And thank god he isnt healthy by european standards but healthy by normal standards. I could stare at his 6 pack all day....ok enough digression and drooling haha. Back to skinny minnie Michael now. lol


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking since July, but I've decided to join you today. I've been pretty impressed with your reviews of Michael's latest work and your knowledge of cinema in general. I'm a huge fan of Alicia, whom I first saw on-screen in A Royal Affair, hence my user name. I've been mesmerized by her scream presence ever since. She brings such intensity to every character I've seen her play. I think she's one of the best of her generation.
> 
> I'm also a fan of Michael. Funny story: I never read reviews before I see a movie, never. I only read reviews after the fact to see if I agree or not. I usually read about projects that have an actor, director or writer I respect. I also rely very much on the subject material/storyline. Long story short: I asked a movie buff friend of mine to go see shame with me. She's an older gentle woman and we were both red face leaving the theater. LOL. I'm working my way through his filmography as we speak. He's phenomenal.
> 
> I'm actually a fan who respect Michael, but actually think Alicia is too good for him. However, I'm just that, a fan, and if she's happy with him, then what right do I have to object to a very personal and intimate decision.
> 
> On the subject of unhappiness: what a strange idea to wish people pain... but I won't dwell too much on the nonsense. Michael and Alicia may break up tomorrow or may live happily ever after. I don't know and, no one has a crystal ball, but if you saw unhappiness yesterday, then you to get glasses ASAP.
> 
> Take a look: http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/displayimage.php?pid=16721&fullsize=1
> 
> Apologies for the novella.


He doesnt look unhappy at all. BUT he does look the same level of "excited, content, happy, enthusiastic" with all his female costars on the red carpet. See: Him and Kate Winslet or him and Marion or Him and any other female costar. Like if you did not know anything about his personal life at all, he could have been dating any of those people. Of course saying something very obvious like that here causes meltdowns of epic proportions lol.


----------



## Allie28

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking since July, but I've decided to join you today. I've been pretty impressed with your reviews of Michael's latest work and your knowledge of cinema in general. I'm a huge fan of Alicia, whom I first saw on-screen in A Royal Affair, hence my user name. I've been mesmerized by her scream presence ever since. She brings such intensity to every character I've seen her play. I think she's one of the best of her generation.
> 
> I'm also a fan of Michael. Funny story: I never read reviews before I see a movie, never. I only read reviews after the fact to see if I agree or not. I usually read about projects that have an actor, director or writer I respect. I also rely very much on the subject material/storyline. Long story short: I asked a movie buff friend of mine to go see shame with me. She's an older gentle woman and we were both red face leaving the theater. LOL. I'm working my way through his filmography as we speak. He's phenomenal.
> 
> I'm actually a fan who respect Michael, but actually think Alicia is too good for him. However, I'm just that, a fan, and if she's happy with him, then what right do I have to object to a very personal and intimate decision.
> 
> On the subject of unhappiness: what a strange idea to wish people pain... but I won't dwell too much on the nonsense. Michael and Alicia may break up tomorrow or may live happily ever after. I don't know and, no one has a crystal ball, but if you saw unhappiness yesterday, then you to get glasses ASAP.
> 
> Take a look: http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/displayimage.php?pid=16721&fullsize=1
> 
> Apologies for the novella.



Hello and welcome!  

A Royal Affair was the first film of Alicia's I saw.  It made me want to see more of her work.  I'm pretty confident as you work your way through Michael's filmography you'll become a bigger fan.  Hunger, Jane Eyre, and Fish Tank are must-sees imo.  Enjoy!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

People are fans so of course they come here to go googoo gaga over their favorites. I'm not understanding your point, he is in fact dating, they could very easily come off as awkward since we know they want to keep their relationship private, but I see two people who are delicately balancing the public and the private beautifully.


----------



## Blueberry12

Esizzle said:


> Why Is Alicia wearing my grandmother's curtains...made by a Amish tailor in candlelight though? LOL thats all I got.




Lol! 
Not fond of the dress either.


----------



## Just Askin

I will never understand how people get their enjoyment from trying to annoy or antagonise other people. Yes this is a gossip thread and gossip is gossip. But repeatedly only appearing to criticise and never adding any possitive contribution is certainly not a mind set I'd like to be in. Why comment on this thread if it's someone else's thread you would obviously rather be on. Leads me to believe that the only reason some people are on this thread is to get attention. Maybe should have been smart like Michael and Alicia and taken up acting as a career. But as I've learned, everyone is welcome and there is an ignore button for a reason. I would love for these nae sayers to actually come face to face with Michael and see how tall they remain standing. Probably turn into his biggest fans and beg for selfies and autographs. Actually, on second thoughts, I'm glad these people live far away from him and will never get near him in real life. Too many scary story's out there already.
Welcome *Caroline-Mathilda. *Nice to have you on board.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking since July, but I've decided to join you today. I've been pretty impressed with your reviews of Michael's latest work and your knowledge of cinema in general. I'm a huge fan of Alicia, whom I first saw on-screen in A Royal Affair, hence my user name. I've been mesmerized by her scream presence ever since. She brings such intensity to every character I've seen her play. I think she's one of the best of her generation.
> 
> I'm also a fan of Michael. Funny story: I never read reviews before I see a movie, never. I only read reviews after the fact to see if I agree or not. I usually read about projects that have an actor, director or writer I respect. I also rely very much on the subject material/storyline. Long story short: I asked a movie buff friend of mine to go see shame with me. She's an older gentle woman and we were both red face leaving the theater. LOL. I'm working my way through his filmography as we speak. He's phenomenal.
> 
> I'm actually a fan who respect Michael, but actually think Alicia is too good for him. However, I'm just that, a fan, and if she's happy with him, then what right do I have to object to a very personal and intimate decision.
> 
> On the subject of unhappiness: what a strange idea to wish people pain... but I won't dwell too much on the nonsense. Michael and Alicia may break up tomorrow or may live happily ever after. I don't know and, no one has a crystal ball, but if you saw unhappiness yesterday, then you to get glasses ASAP.
> 
> Take a look: http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/displayimage.php?pid=16721&fullsize=1
> 
> Apologies for the novella.



Welcome Caroline-Mathilda!

Agree with all your "novella" except for Alicia being too good for Michael! IMO they are very well matched, and having seen them together more than once it's clear they are very much in love and very happy together. 
Anyone who thinks Michael looks the same with all his co stars is ignoring the subtle tender moments... the lingering fingers, the tender looks, the way his face lights up when she meets his gaze, the way he pulls her close into him when they think they are out of camera range etc, the way they rub each other's backs... For a couple who are trying to keep their public and private relationship separate they are balancing it fairly well and are looking more comfortable in public as time progresses. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thanks for the warm welcome!

I've been following Michael since getting together with Alicia and I really like him. As an actor, he is the best there is. But my too good for him comment is more having to do with his somewhat messy past relationships. 

I don't believe everything I read, but when you couple his past history with the folks on the internet thinking they own Michael or that he's their boyfriend, yes, I think she could do without the stupid drama. 

I like their approach so far. They are low-key, but they are not hiding. I think their refusal to play the Hollywood couple probably annoys the press, but I think it's key to maintaining balance in their private and public life. What I love is that they are two extremely talented actors and not some celebrities.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I've been following Michael since getting together with Alicia and I really like him. As an actor, he is the best there is. But my too good for him comment is more having to do with his somewhat messy past relationships.
> 
> I don't believe everything I read, but when you couple his past history with the folks on the internet thinking they own Michael or that he's their boyfriend, yes, I think she could do without the stupid drama.
> 
> I like their approach so far. They are low-key, but they are not hiding. I think their refusal to play the Hollywood couple probably annoys the press, but I think it's key to maintaining balance in their private and public life. What I love is that they are two extremely talented actors and not some celebrities.


----------



## gingerglory

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I've been following Michael since getting together with Alicia and I really like him. As an actor, he is the best there is. But my too good for him comment is more having to do with his somewhat messy past relationships.
> 
> I don't believe everything I read, but when you couple his past history with *the folks on the internet thinking they own Michael or that he's their boyfriend, yes, I think she could do without the stupid drama.*



Welcome CM, I understand what you are saying as you are her fan, but I also like to point it out that it's NOT Michael's problem if some people think they own Michael and he's their bf. That's THEIR problem. I think Alicia is smart enough to know what really matters to her. Comparing to the fact that she gets enjoying her life with the lovely, talented, kind, funny Michael Fassbender, I think these trivial lousy noise in the little corner of internet really mean nothing to her and can't affect her life in any way.

also, everyone has their history and what's more important is what you do now and future. I don't think Alicia minds Michael's past.



> I like their approach so far. They are low-key, but they are not hiding. I think their refusal to play the Hollywood couple probably annoys the press, but I think it's key to maintaining balance in their private and public life. What I love is that they are two extremely talented actors and not some celebrities.



Me too.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I will never understand how people get their enjoyment from trying to annoy or antagonise other people. Yes this is a gossip thread and gossip is gossip. But repeatedly only appearing to criticise and never adding any possitive contribution is certainly not a mind set I'd like to be in. Why comment on this thread if it's someone else's thread you would obviously rather be on. Leads me to believe that the only reason some people are on this thread is to get attention. Maybe should have been smart like Michael and Alicia and taken up acting as a career. *But as I've learned, everyone is welcome and there is an ignore button for a reason*. I would love for these nae sayers to actually come face to face with Michael and see how tall they remain standing. Probably turn into his biggest fans and beg for selfies and autographs. Actually, on second thoughts, I'm glad these people live far away from him and will never get near him in real life. Too many scary story's out there already.
> Welcome *Caroline-Mathilda. *Nice to have you on board.


Exactamundo. 

LOL


----------



## Selayang430

Love this . The way they smile and laugh .......in sync！


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Exactamundo.
> 
> LOL


Glad you agree. Terrible how some people go on in life isn't it? You have to question how bad their private lives are to project so much unwarranted venom at people they don't even know. And as for the trivialisation of  important issues such as racism and homophobia , well I'm sure you agree it is a terrible thing to use that as deflection from stuff people don't want to hear about their favourite celebs. Beggars belief doesn't it?


----------



## gingerglory

Gorgeous!


----------



## Just Askin

This film...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Your point is very well taken, gingerglory. It seems Michael has been enjoying a very peaceful life since meeting Alicia. She's so mature that I tend to forget about their age difference. They seem happy and I'm happy for them.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Jesus christ can Michael eat a good meal? Too skinny. Or hire a trainer to gain some muscle. Either would work. If camera adds 10 lbs then I dont want to know what he actually weighs.


 And here I thought she's been cooking hearty meals for him. I guess not hearty enough if he's looking emaciated.
Any one can smile and put on a good show when the cameras are flashing. Its their job
He is not looking good in this recent pic. He has looked better
LOL @ the saying he's better, happier now that he's with her. I cant even laugh at it. Too tired to even crack a smile. I've seen him act better with James McAvoy and even Marion than her
But here's one thing I will not do: say I'm a fan of his, act all happy and smiling TO HIS FACE, then behind his back talk smack about his movies and say its trash,  Assassin's Creed especially. I don't expect him to be stuck doing period piece movies or expect all his movies to be so cuz it'll suit me. But I'm gonna leave it at that. I was born to love AC so I'll watch it and will enjoy it


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Jesus christ can Michael eat a good meal? Too skinny. Or hire a trainer to gain some muscle. Either would work. If camera adds 10 lbs then I dont want to know what he actually weighs.


I really don't like this sort of comment. Not a nice element to throw around about Michael or anyone.
*"Body shaming* is defined as inappropriate negative statements and attitutes toward another person's weight or size. It can also reach into the discrimination against individuals who may be overweight"
http://www.bodyshaming.org/definition.html


----------



## Just Askin

Ok so let's have a vote. Hands up who thinks Michael is looking incredibly hot right now?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Ok so let's have a vote. Hands up who thinks Michael is looking incredibly hot right now?



Having seen him twice in the past week inches away I can confirm Michael looks very hot, healthy and happy! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I really don't like this sort of comment. Not a nice element to throw around about Michael or anyone.
> *"Body shaming* is defined as inappropriate negative statements and attitutes toward another person's weight or size. It can also reach into the discrimination against individuals who may be overweight"
> http://www.bodyshaming.org/definition.html


Lol someone is in a chatty mood today!! Whatever happened to "takin your own advice" with that ignore button? Actually, wasn't I on ignore for a bit? I guess the drama is too enticing lol. 

Anyways, I'm gonna talk about whatever I feel like and whenever I feel like concerning Michael on his page. Soooo ignore button.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> And here I thought she's been cooking hearty meals for him. I guess not hearty enough if he's looking emaciated.
> Any one can smile and put on a good show when the cameras are flashing. Its their job
> He is not looking good in this recent pic. He has looked better
> LOL @ the saying he's better, happier now that he's with her. I cant even laugh at it. Too tired to even crack a smile. I've seen him act better with James McAvoy and even Marion than her
> But here's one thing I will not do: say I'm a fan of his, act all happy and smiling TO HIS FACE, then behind his back talk smack about his movies and say its trash,  Assassin's Creed especially. I don't expect him to be stuck doing period piece movies or expect all his movies to be so cuz it'll suit me. But I'm gonna leave it at that. I was born to love AC so I'll watch it and will enjoy it


Hahaha I laugh at it daily. It's seriously so entertaining.


----------



## Esizzle

Blueberry12 said:


> Lol!
> Not fond of the dress either.


Lol. Did you enjoy the premiere/movie?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Your point is very well taken, gingerglory. It seems Michael has been enjoying a very peaceful life since meeting Alicia. She's so mature that I tend to forget about their age difference. They seem happy and I'm happy for them.



I've seen Michael many many times in person and it's very obvious that since finding love with Alicia he has enjoyed a much more peaceful life. He looks healthier and happier than I've ever seen him and much more at peace with himself. IA the age difference is meaningless between them as Alicia is very mature and grounded.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Ok so let's have a vote. Hands up who thinks Michael is looking incredibly hot right now?


 and


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Lol someone is in a chatty mood today!! Whatever happened to "takin your own advice" with that ignore button? Actually, wasn't I on ignore for a bit? I guess the drama is too enticing lol.
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna talk about whatever I feel like and whenever I feel like concerning Michael on his page. Soooo ignore button.


You go right ahead and make the comments you like to make about Michael or whoever else. You must be beautiful and perfect to feel so comfortable making such comments about people. Wish I could be just like you....then again...


----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> I've been following Michael since getting together with Alicia and I really like him. As an actor, he is the best there is. But my too good for him comment is more having to do with his somewhat messy past relationships.
> 
> I don't believe everything I read, but when you couple his past history with the folks on the internet thinking they own Michael or that he's their boyfriend, yes, I think she could do without the stupid drama.
> 
> I like their approach so far. They are low-key, but they are not hiding. I think their refusal to play the Hollywood couple probably annoys the press, but I think it's key to maintaining balance in their private and public life. What I love is that they are two extremely talented actors and not some celebrities.


WELCOME!


----------



## carmencrem

Well this is the best thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Blueberry12

Esizzle said:


> Lol. Did you enjoy the premiere/movie?




I didn't attend the London premiere. I'll see it at the Stockholm Film Festival next month.


----------



## Esizzle

Blueberry12 said:


> I didn't attend the London premiere. I'll see it at the Stockholm Film Festival next month.


Oh I see. For some reason I thought the Stockholm premiere was today lol! Thats exciting, I am sure it will be lots of fun!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I didn't attend the London premiere. I'll see it at the Stockholm Film Festival next month.



Hope you enjoy it as much as I did and are treated by Alicia, Michael or both in attendance!


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> I highly doubt TLBO will go to any European festivals after it has already been in wide release in America. I dont doubt it is a festival worthy movie but whoever is releasing it, dropped the ball with the labor day weekend release date.


London Film festival and Stockholm and Venice. Aren't they European film festivals? Was Worthy after all.


----------



## Blueberry12

Esizzle said:


> Oh I see. For some reason I thought the Stockholm premiere was today lol! Thats exciting, I am sure it will be lots of fun!




Yes , I guess so.  It looks like a good movie.
And they usually have nice snacks & cocktails at the Red Carpet premieres at SFF.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> London Film festival and Stockholm and Venice. Aren't they European film festivals? Was Worthy after all.



It's at the Cambridge FF tomorrow - small fry I know but some of the worlds highest intellects are based there!


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Hope you enjoy it as much as I did and are treated by Alicia, Michael or both in attendance!




Of course it would be great if they show up at the premiere , but you never know for sure with these smaller film festivals.


----------



## Esizzle

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes , I guess so.  It looks like a good movie.
> And they usually have nice snacks & cocktails at the Red Carpet premieres at SFF.


Nice! Sounds fancy! LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted having dinner at Nobu in London last night:




https://twitter.com/byizh/status/789487189440733184

The girl who saw them also finds him hot [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

Re the last AC trailer, I must say I didn't like it. I'm afraid it's not gonna be that good and I'm very sorry because I truly like him and I loved all of his movies (I even liked the Counselor which nobody in the world loved  )but I have to be honest.
At least I didn't like the trailer, I didn't like the music (it gave me some "trashy" vibes but -- okay..) and the cinematography -it looks so much like a video game while I would have preferred it to look like a period drama-style action movie more than a video game and I'm a bit afraid bc I was super hyped for Prince Of Persia back in the days and it was pretty bad in the end; I do hope this is different and better but idk.
It's not my genre but this doesn't mean it can't be good. Maybe it's good and I do hope so with all my heart. But I just had a bad feeling when I read that Kurzel already wants to make a sequel etc etc.
I'm not a fan of big franchises in terms of quality, most of the time they just make money.
I loved the X Men saga a lot and I found it good but it doesn't always work like this...
Idk, the second trailer disappointed me, I was expecting much much more, especially since Michael is very excited about that project and really believes in it.
So in the end im sure im gonna love him in it but not sure about the movie. I'm afraid I've been overrating it for all this time, but it's just the vibe I get from the trailer.
Saying I didn't like the trailer, that the music made it look "trashy" and so on doesn't mean I am not excited for Michael and not happy for him if it succeeds, because I hope it does.
Saying you didn't like a trailer doesn't mean you're talking s***t about your favourite actor, but trashing and criticising his personal life and choices, doubting of his ethic and human aspects does.
As for me, I truly adore him 100% and I can't wait to meet him again. I also hope to change my mind and be surprised by AC, because I want him to succeed. Just sayin'.
I'm glad many people find my twitter interesting, I do find it interesting too, you're welcome.
Bye. 

Ps: not to mention all those people who weren't excited at all about TLBO and keep saying awful things about that movie, posting the worst reviews etc. I think THAT is talking s***t way more than not being excited for a trailer. Just sayin'.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia spotted having dinner at Nobu in London last night:
> 
> View attachment 3499215
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/byizh/status/789487189440733184
> 
> The girl who saw them also finds him hot [emoji6]


Nice! Sounds Fancy! LOL


----------



## carmencrem

Love love love  
The interview is mostly about surfing and Danny Boyle tho lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Love love love
> The interview is mostly about surfing and Danny Boyle tho lol



damn that's a good interviewer


----------



## gingerglory

aprilmayjune said:


> damn that's a good interviewer


yep! He definitely follows Michael like a real fan! Kudos to him to bring up the surfing topic. You can see Michael is really enjoying it. And LOL at his Boyle's impersonation.


----------



## carmencrem

Many new cute pics here http://www.a-vikander.ru/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=11342&fullsize=1


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/789546054719049728 

https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/789546441094078464

New pics. 
I also found some more on monolith.pl


----------



## ScorpionDoom

carmencrem said:


> Re the last AC trailer, I must say I didn't like it. I'm afraid it's not gonna be that good and I'm very sorry because I truly like him and I loved all of his movies (I even liked the Counselor which nobody in the world loved  )but I have to be honest.
> At least I didn't like the trailer, I didn't like the music (it gave me some "trashy" vibes but -- okay..) and the cinematography -it looks so much like a video game while I would have preferred it to look like a period drama-style action movie more than a video game and I'm a bit afraid bc I was super hyped for Prince Of Persia back in the days and it was pretty bad in the end; I do hope this is different and better but idk.
> It's not my genre but this doesn't mean it can't be good. Maybe it's good and I do hope so with all my heart. But I just had a bad feeling when I read that Kurzel already wants to make a sequel etc etc.
> I'm not a fan of big franchises in terms of quality, most of the time they just make money.
> I loved the X Men saga a lot and I found it good but it doesn't always work like this...
> Idk, the second trailer disappointed me, I was expecting much much more, especially since Michael is very excited about that project and really believes in it.
> So in the end im sure im gonna love him in it but not sure about the movie. I'm afraid I've been overrating it for all this time, but it's just the vibe I get from the trailer.
> Saying I didn't like the trailer, that the music made it look "trashy" and so on doesn't mean I am not excited for Michael and not happy for him if it succeeds, because I hope it does.
> Saying you didn't like a trailer doesn't mean you're talking s***t about your favourite actor, but trashing and criticising his personal life and choices, doubting of his ethic and human aspects does.
> As for me, I truly adore him 100% and I can't wait to meet him again. I also hope to change my mind and be surprised by AC, because I want him to succeed. Just sayin'.



I'm glad you said this about the trailer because they're my thoughts exactly. But I really, really, really want it to be a huge success for him. 
It's just that it has so many things going against it. The release date is the biggest one. It'll likely come in 4th for its opening weekend and that's not going to help it build good buzz. The 140 min run time is another thing, as well as significant portions of the film being in Spanish. I don't know what Ariane's Spanish ability is, but I worry that Michael is not going to sound like a native Spanish speaker. This isn't Magneto who picked up Spanish along the way; this is meant to be a 15th C Spaniard. 
Anyway, let me just reiterate that I'm rooting so hard for him and the film and I'm not trying to be negative. I worry because I care. 
I'm looking forward to Michael getting out and promoting it. I hope Fox's publicists prep him well to answer questions about "whitewashing" (it's not, but some Americans are under the impression that Spanish = POC). I'm also wondering who they'll pair him with to hit the trail. It'd be better if he didn't do it alone. I know Marion is the obvious choice, but maybe Michael K Williams?


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> I'm glad you said this about the trailer because they're my thoughts exactly. But I really, really, really want it to be a huge success for him.
> It's just that it has so many things going against it. The release date is the biggest one. It'll likely come in 4th for its opening weekend and that's not going to help it build good buzz. The 140 min run time is another thing, as well as significant portions of the film being in Spanish. I don't know what Ariane's Spanish ability is, but I worry that Michael is not going to sound like a native Spanish speaker. This isn't Magneto who picked up Spanish along the way; this is meant to be a 15th C Spaniard.
> Anyway, let me just reiterate that I'm rooting so hard for him and the film and I'm not trying to be negative. I worry because I care.
> I'm looking forward to Michael getting out and promoting it. I hope Fox's publicists prep him well to answer questions about "whitewashing" (it's not, but some Americans are under the impression that Spanish = POC). I'm also wondering who they'll pair him with to hit the trail. It'd be better if he didn't do it alone. I know Marion is the obvious choice, but maybe Michael K Williams?



Difficult thinking who will promote this with Michael. Marion will be heavily pregnant come December I think? Surprised that some Americans classify Spanish as POC! I think there's a lot of confusion amongst gamers too who think Michael is playing one of the games big names and don't realise a new character was written for Michael.


----------



## carmencrem

ScorpionDoom said:


> I'm glad you said this about the trailer because they're my thoughts exactly. But I really, really, really want it to be a huge success for him.
> It's just that it has so many things going against it. The release date is the biggest one. It'll likely come in 4th for its opening weekend and that's not going to help it build good buzz. The 140 min run time is another thing, as well as significant portions of the film being in Spanish. I don't know what Ariane's Spanish ability is, but I worry that Michael is not going to sound like a native Spanish speaker. This isn't Magneto who picked up Spanish along the way; this is meant to be a 15th C Spaniard.
> Anyway, let me just reiterate that I'm rooting so hard for him and the film and I'm not trying to be negative. I worry because I care.
> I'm looking forward to Michael getting out and promoting it. I hope Fox's publicists prep him well to answer questions about "whitewashing" (it's not, but some Americans are under the impression that Spanish = POC). I'm also wondering who they'll pair him with to hit the trail. It'd be better if he didn't do it alone. I know Marion is the obvious choice, but maybe Michael K Williams?


Yeah 100% agree. I'm not worried because I want to be negative, I'm worried because I truly care for him, as I said here and on twitter too. 
When I saw the first trailer I was a bit meh but it was just a teaser so I was hoping for a better second trailer, but ther wasn't anything really better in the second.
I liked a lot -a LOT- the 'cold' colours etc of the parts in the present, but the parts in the past didn't convince me at all.. 
and I'm so pissed and saddened by this because I want him and his projects to succeed. Always. 
I know It's normal to have some movies you're not interested in or you don't like even if there are actors you really like in it (for example, I really like Jennifer Lawrence but I don't love her movies, I like a lot Henry Cavill but  not into all of his movies.. etc etc) but Michael is my favourite actor, not just an attractive guy for me, so I want his movies to be super good, not only to do good at the BO. Because I know he wants it too. 
It's so weird because Michael speaks so highly about the project that it looks anyway interesting to me, but I'm not hyped as I was before anymore. 
I'm kinda glad I have lowed my expectations so I may have a very very great surprise! 
I'm excited about him speaking Spanish TBH and I hope Marion is doing some promo with him, along with Jeremy and Brendan.
The cast is amazing.


----------



## aprilmayjune

michael k williams was ****ing hilarious in "the spoils of babylon"--i think the two of them would be a riot together


----------



## carmencrem

I'm so in love


----------



## carmencrem

Hahaha adorable


----------



## Esizzle

Americans think Mexicans are POC. I haven't met anyone who's thought of Spanish that way.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Esizzle said:


> Americans think Mexicans are POC. I haven't met anyone who's thought of Spanish that way.



There have been numerous tweets over the past six months from Americans who've taken offense to Michael playing a Spanish character.  Noticed today it's started up on Tumblr now as well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> There have been numerous tweets over the past six months from Americans who've taken offense to Michael playing a Spanish character.  Noticed today it's started up on Tumblr now as well.



And do they take offence because they think Spanish people are not white? Or for another reason?


----------



## Allie28

Just so you can see these in motion....  

















http://thefass.tumblr.com/


----------



## Allie28

In a cap!  






http://thefass.tumblr.com/


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> Love love love
> The interview is mostly about surfing and Danny Boyle tho lol




Fun interview!  Michael is so animated and happy.  See, for me, it's not about the face or the hair....it's his whole persona I've found very attractive and appealing.  There are a lot of pretty actors out there whose looks are flawless but I find them dull as dirt.  If I don't find them interesting as people I'm not attracted to them, no matter how handsome.


----------



## lunadeagosto

AC Uff ...  As Spanish I do not feel offended because Michael incarnates a Spanish character. Spaniards come in all sizes and possible colors, although with a overwhelming majority white. We are a mixture like most of the European countries. We were Al Andalus for seven centuries, and there is always something. The producers had the good sense to look good Spanish actors for the background and supporting characters. Michael accent is something else, I do not know how things will go. There was a huge critical when Viggo Mortensen starred as Captain Alatriste, because he speaks Spanish with an Argentine accent and very little appropriate for a Spanish soldier of the seventeenth century. I suspect that his character will speak shortly, will be the serious and quiet type and leave the tirades for Spanish actors. I personally care more about other things as historical verisimilitude. I read that the story unfolds in Granada, but Aguilar jumps from the Giralda, which is in Seville? (My city) and you can see the Vicente Calderon stadium? I guess it will be in Madrid at the present time ... But hey, I guess is a video game ...

I hope he comes to the premiere in Spain, and if it is in Seville where his leap of faith does, not for me to complain


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking since July, but I've decided to join you today. I've been pretty impressed with your reviews of Michael's latest work and your knowledge of cinema in general. I'm a huge fan of Alicia, whom I first saw on-screen in A Royal Affair, hence my user name. I've been mesmerized by her scream presence ever since. She brings such intensity to every character I've seen her play. I think she's one of the best of her generation.
> 
> I'm also a fan of Michael. Funny story: I never read reviews before I see a movie, never. I only read reviews after the fact to see if I agree or not. I usually read about projects that have an actor, director or writer I respect. I also rely very much on the subject material/storyline. Long story short: I asked a movie buff friend of mine to go see shame with me. She's an older gentle woman and we were both red face leaving the theater. LOL. I'm working my way through his filmography as we speak. He's phenomenal.
> 
> I'm actually a fan who respect Michael, but actually think Alicia is too good for him. However, I'm just that, a fan, and if she's happy with him, then what right do I have to object to a very personal and intimate decision.
> 
> On the subject of unhappiness: what a strange idea to wish people pain... but I won't dwell too much on the nonsense. Michael and Alicia may break up tomorrow or may live happily ever after. I don't know and, no one has a crystal ball, but if you saw unhappiness yesterday, then you to get glasses ASAP.
> 
> Take a look: http://alicia-vikander.com/photos/displayimage.php?pid=16721&fullsize=1
> 
> Apologies for the novella.


Hi and welcome! A Royal Affair was the first film I watched with her. I was very happy when she was cast in TLBO because she left a great impression on me with her performances in ARA and Anna Karenina. She was the best part of the film with Gleeson. Alicia is definitely one of the best actresses of her generation. Michael is a great actor indeed. And he's one of those actors who are able to elevate their material.



FassbenderLover said:


> And here I thought she's been cooking hearty meals for him. I guess not hearty enough if he's looking emaciated.
> Any one can smile and put on a good show when the cameras are flashing. Its their job
> He is not looking good in this recent pic.


Nobody is forcing him to spend his _personal _time with her,if he doesn't like her company. It's not his job.. 



ScorpionDoom said:


> I'm glad you said this about the trailer because they're my thoughts exactly. But I really, really, really want it to be a huge success for him.
> It's just that it has so many things going against it. The release date is the biggest one. *It'll likely come in 4th for its opening weekend and that's not going to help it build good buzz. *The 140 min run time is another thing, as well as significant portions of the film being in Spanish. I don't know what Ariane's Spanish ability is, but I worry that Michael is not going to sound like a native Spanish speaker. This isn't Magneto who picked up Spanish along the way; this is meant to be a 15th C Spaniard.
> Anyway, let me just reiterate that I'm rooting so hard for him and the film and I'm not trying to be negative. I worry because I care.
> I'm looking forward to Michael getting out and promoting it. I hope Fox's publicists prep him well to answer questions about "whitewashing" (it's not, but some Americans are under the impression that Spanish = POC). I'm also wondering who they'll pair him with to hit the trail. It'd be better if he didn't do it alone. I know Marion is the obvious choice, but maybe Michael K Williams?


Are you including Sing? I agree. We know how it works.. But if the reviews are actually decent/good (it's atypical for a video game movie),I think it can do well in any case (decent BO) and very well overseas. Anyway,that release date is horrible. It's somewhat funny that Marshall's wife,Kathleen Kennedy,is the president of Lucasfilm.
This trailer doesn't bring anything new to the table,but I agree with those who say that this time the music fits better. Honestly,I think they're just trying to appeal to a younger audience that is not familiar with the game. Save for the music,I see that the response from the fans of the game is mostly positive because it looks really faithful to the game. I'm more worried about the script. It can really ruin every other good thing about the practical stunts and visuals. The scenes in Spanish are intriguing and I agree with lunadeagosto that he will not have many lines.
Tumblr is tumblr.. and many people still think that he's playing Altair.  I really doubt that journalists are going to bring up that topic. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Esizzle

ScorpionDoom said:


> There have been numerous tweets over the past six months from Americans who've taken offense to Michael playing a Spanish character.  Noticed today it's started up on Tumblr now as well.


hm really? Are these tweets by gamers? I wonder why they would take offense to that, a white European can certainly play a Spaniard. Unless they have a problem with him playing the character itself. Anyways this is one more thing AC does not need.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> hm really? Are these tweets by gamers? I wonder why they would take offense to that, a white European can certainly play a Spaniard. Unless they have a problem with him playing the character itself. Anyways this is one more thing AC does not need.



The character doesn't exist in the AC universe so either they're video game purists or they're looking for a reason to hate mf...which isn't outside the realm of possibility sadly


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> The character doesn't exist in the AC universe so either they're video game purists or they're looking for a reason to hate mf...which isn't outside the realm of possibility sadly


I see. The gamers probably have more problem with Michael changing up their game's story than the fact that he is playing a Spanish character. Never played AC so I have no idea what the story will be like but fingers crossed!


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/oct/22/michael-fassbender-worrywart-work-on-that

I like the pictures, soooo ginger., and the coat¡¡¡


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

HELP   finally a cool cool cool photoshoot again!!


----------



## Just Askin

Great interview...
 "In the past he has been linked to actors Zoë Kravitzand Nicole Beharie, but he will have a job remaining under the radar now that he is going out with Alicia Vikander, his Swedishco-star in The Light Between Oceans. They make a luminous on-screen couple, and he concedes awkwardly that “I suppose it translates, yes. Obviously chemistry is something that is tangible.” Their relationship maybe made the sex scenes slightly less uncomfortable, he agrees, but with every syllable he is withdrawing farther into himself. If the gossip columns are hoping for the next Brangelina, they will be disappointed".
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/oct/22/michael-fassbender-worrywart-work-on-that


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/georgiemg/status/789809143804727296 Someone saw them at the airport but I don't think they're arriving (they already were in London!) , I think they were leaving to go somewhere idk


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Great interview...
> "In the past he has been linked to actors Zoë Kravitzand Nicole Beharie, but he will have a job remaining under the radar now that he is going out with Alicia Vikander, his Swedishco-star in The Light Between Oceans. They make a luminous on-screen couple, and he concedes awkwardly that “I suppose it translates, yes. Obviously chemistry is something that is tangible.” Their relationship maybe made the sex scenes slightly less uncomfortable, he agrees, but with every syllable he is withdrawing farther into himself. If the gossip columns are hoping for the next Brangelina, they will be disappointed".
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/oct/22/michael-fassbender-worrywart-work-on-that


"Not sure what happened to the rest of my post but
"He maintains that fame hasn’t changed his life terribly; he’s still close to the mates he grew up with, and has made several more Irish friends in London."
He has “a few” celebrity friends, but they wouldn’t be in his top five. “I always think if you’ve got five friends that you can definitely depend on, that’s a lot, and I definitely have that.” He can walk out of the hotel without strangers screaming at him. “And I walk around the streets. Sometimes I get the bus.”
*Seriously gotta love this bloke.*


----------



## Esizzle

" He is still in the same Hackney flat he bought 10 years ago, but wants to move, and is toying with the idea of moving to the countryside."

SO he doesnt live with Alicia like a few people claim here? Either that or...

"Michael Fassbender is either one of the world’s most well-adjusted human beings, or the most brilliant liar. “I can lie pretty easily to journalists,” he tells me, and he says he’s good at it. “I have to be.”"


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lol so much angst about this article bc he didn't cream his jeans at the mention of xmen


----------



## Just Askin

Who says he doesn't already own a house in a country side. Surely nothing as big as that would escape some of our keen eyed members would it ?


----------



## Hackensack

He probably should have left the other journalist out of the Guardian interview.  He didn't give her name, but she evidently recognized herself and she's on twitter, spinning her own version yet again.


----------



## artemis09

Interesting interview, but honestly, it left me a bit uncomfortable at times with how uncomfortable he seemed. I didn't care for the interviewer either.

Yeah, he would have done well to leave that Sunday times interviewer out but you can tell from that old interview that she wasn't acting appropriately at all, no matter how she spins it. I just looked at that thread on her twitter and oh my word, she seems so bitter.


----------



## artemis09

What is this about angst and him not mentioning X-Men?


----------



## Hackensack

artemis09 said:


> Interesting interview, but honestly, it left me a bit uncomfortable at times with how uncomfortable he seemed. I didn't care for the interviewer either.
> 
> Yeah, he would have done well to leave that Sunday times interviewer out but you can tell from that old interview that she wasn't acting appropriately at all, no matter how she spins it. I just looked at that thread on her twitter and oh my word, she seems so bitter.


Yes totally about his discomfort--I couldn't put my finger on it, but that's it.  Very strange interview; and he himself stated at the Golden Globes, I think it was, that he was no longer in Hackney, so that sounds like stock info that was used to pad out the interview.  His interviews have been so good lately that this one seems like a throwback.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> He probably should have left the other journalist out of the Guardian interview.  He didn't give her name, but she evidently recognized herself and she's on twitter, spinning her own version yet again.


I disagree. If that was a male 'journalist' talking about a female actor it never would have gone to print. People should take responsibility for what they say. I mean that about  all media forums, professional or public.  Thought she was being clever but got burned.


----------



## mollie12

I'm afraid to look on Camilla L's twitter.  Is she getting a lot of sympathy/support or people who believe her?  I really hope this "disagreement" over what happened during that interview doesn't go viral.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> I'm afraid to look on Camilla L's twitter.  Is she getting a lot of sympathy/support or people who believe her?  I really hope this "disagreement" over what happened during that interview doesn't go viral.


It's kind of mixed, from what I saw. I was a little afraid to look too closely, too. However, I think one person tried calling her out and apparently Long got mad at one point and said "**** OFF" or something like that. She then kept saying to "look at the transcript", which confused me at first but then I realized that's she's probably referring to the interview. And honestly, that's not going to help her case because in the first line of that interview she literally says "I can't stop thinking about his penis". She's messy. By the way, I don't know if you or anyone else can answer this, but is this the same interviewer who met Zoë Kravitz during the interview and started comparing herself to Zoë or something really weird like that?


----------



## Just Askin

Not sure how she is perceived in the rest of the world but the people of Britain&Ireland know exactly what she is all about. She's a hack of the worst kind.
opening line of her original article      "On the way to the interview, I can’t stop thinking about Michael Fassbender’s naked body". Absolute trash!
The end of the article finished with "_I...feel quite certain that he would willingly show me his penis, given slightly different circumstances and a bucket of champagne".
His response when asked about it in 2012 ""I don’t think I would touch her with a barge pole."  Nuff said._


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> Not sure how she is perceived in the rest of the world but the people of Britain&Ireland know exactly what she is all about. She's a hack of the worst kind.
> opening line of her original article      *"On the way to the interview, I can’t stop thinking about Michael Fassbender’s naked body".* Absolute trash!



Ah, that's the actual quote. I butchered it in my earlier reply, haha. Either way, it's a bad opening line for sure.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> It's kind of mixed, from what I saw. I was a little afraid to look too closely, too. However, I think one person tried calling her out and apparently Long got mad at one point and said "**** OFF" or something like that. She then kept saying to "look at the transcript", which confused me at first but then I realized that's she's probably referring to the interview. And honestly, that's not going to help her case because in the first line of that interview she literally says "I can't stop thinking about his penis". She's messy. By the way, I don't know if you or anyone else can answer this, but *is this the same interviewer who met Zoë Kravitz during the interview and started comparing herself to Zoë or something really weird like that?*



No, that was UK Vogue.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Ah, that's the actual quote. I butchered it in my earlier reply, haha. Either way, it's a bad opening line for sure.


Can't get the full interview without subscription but I remember people being disgusted that a high end paper ran it. He didn't even mention her or the paper by name in The Guardian but anything to grab attention I suppose. Jog on ms Long, you silly moo!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Can't get the full interview without subscription but I remember people being disgusted that a high end paper ran it. He didn't even mention her or the paper by name in The Guardian but anything to grab attention I suppose. Jog on ms Long, you silly moo!



There are screen shots of it on various sites like Pinterest - title is "Dirty Pretty Thing"...


----------



## Allie28

The fact Camilla Long got so angry and defensive speaks volumes.  He didn't even mention her name but she went off on her twitter saying all sorts of nasty things about him.  If the truth was really on her side she'd simply tweet the link to her interview and let people read for themselves.  Instead she tells people to "**** off' and goes off on a rant.  I think she's mad for 2 reasons... She got called out (she was a total embarrassment in that interview) and he denied her ("I wouldn't touch her with a barge pole").  She certainly comes across as a bitter, spurned woman.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What is it about him that provokes such crazies? Poor Michael.


----------



## Just Askin

I'm re-posting this cos I love it. Michael at his best...just enjoying the craic...


----------



## Esizzle

Why even mention her or refer to her at all. He needs to get over it and not attract her attention.


----------



## artemis09

In some fairness, the reason he alluded to her was because the reporter in this article began talking/asking questions about the non-stop talk about his d*ck/sex life when Shame came out. And she was one of the more prominent, if not the biggest, examples of that. I think he would have been better off staying away from talking about that particular incident, but I don't blame him for being completely turned off by her behavior.


----------



## Just Askin

Yeah Michael, whats wrong with you man? Just because this women spoke about you as if you were a piece of meat and made the interview about your body as opposed to the actual film you were promoting. Why would you feel disgusted by that and feel the need to say so when the subject was brought up in a recent interview?
What on earth is wrong with some people???


----------



## aprilmayjune

I'd have said her name too, not just a vague reference. That kind of over the line disrespect and unprofessionalism deserves zero slack. Kudos to him for remaining so mild mannered about it.


----------



## Just Askin

The more I think about it I'm actually disgusted that some member/s seem to think sexual objectification towards Michael or anyone is ok and should be brushed under the carpet. I pray my children never have to come across such people.


----------



## Esizzle

More people along with Michael needs to get over themselves, I see.

Also I'm still not on ingore? Haha


----------



## Just Askin

Get over myself? What world do you live in that allows you to laugh at such things? Would it have been ok for a male journalist to ask Keira Knightley what it was like to have boobs like hers and then go on to make sexual references throughout the interview, when ADM was being promoted?  Yet you are so offended yourself when it comes to other things. I didn't hear you laugh over Charlotte Ramplings comment or when British members used the British word often used for cigarettes. Even though it was explained  and we chose to remove it . You Harped on about that one for a while. But this topic you deem ok for a laugh ? No wonder some places are in the mess they are in.


----------



## Just Askin

When your man can't take his eyes off you...


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> I*n some fairness, the reason he alluded to her was because the reporter in this article began talking/asking questions about the non-stop talk about his d*ck/sex life when Shame came out. *And she was one of the more prominent, if not the biggest, examples of that. I think he would have been better off staying away from talking about that particular incident, but I don't blame him for being completely turned off by her behavior.


True but everyone was talking about his dick and I think he loved the attention up until he didn't get nominated for that role and then he was annoyed. He did not seem too upset to be objectified by George clooney in front of all his peers. He was surely loving that. Any time there is male nudity, everyone harps over it, esp in America where nudity is such a taboo topic. And maybe in UK too? I dont know but countries like these are so uptight that showing a big dick on screen will definitely get a lot of people talking. Surely it wasn't unexpected for Michael to get this type of attention. Its not like anyone talks about his dick much anymore. People know him for the great actor that he is as it should be.
That interview lady is a b!tch and she does not warrant any attention from Michael and he should give her none.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Get over myself? *What world do you live in that allows you to laugh at such things*? Would it have been ok for a male journalist to ask Keira Knightley what it was like to have boobs like hers and then go on to make sexual references throughout the interview, when ADM was being promoted?  Yet you are so offended yourself when it comes to other things. I didn't hear you laugh over Charlotte Ramplings comment or when British members used the British word often used for cigarettes. Even though it was explained  and we chose to remove it . You Harped on about that one for a while. *But this topic you deem ok for a laugh* ? No wonder some places are in the mess they are in.


Sweetie, I did not laugh anywhere at Michael's sex objectification. Soooo.,....yeaaa


----------



## baewatch

He appears relaxed amongst friendly and warm people


----------



## aprilmayjune

i'd like to dedicate this post to michael's ugly shoes
(note: some of these are not terrible in and of themselves, but are made so by the outfit they accompany)













with special mention for zero shoes



fortunately he's been improving lately but whew boy, toss that blue suede already


----------



## Just Askin

Well Honey , people in Britain are usually quite grown up about films that depict people in mental turmoil, even when there is nudity involved. That's why this interview created such a stir. But maybe it is the sort of stuff some people in the states read on a daily basis and consider news, I don't know, what do you think? I'm impressed by your knowledge of Michael. Yeah he's all about the attention and will even use his sex to gain it. No wait...maybe we shouldn't reflect our own standards onto others, Darling.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> i'd like to dedicate this post to michael's ugly shoes
> (note: some of these are not terrible in and of themselves, but are made so by the outfit they accompany)
> 
> View attachment 3500613
> 
> View attachment 3500615
> 
> View attachment 3500617
> 
> View attachment 3500618
> 
> View attachment 3500619
> 
> View attachment 3500620
> 
> with special mention for zero shoes
> View attachment 3500616
> 
> 
> fortunately he's been improving lately but whew boy, toss that blue suede already


Haha no:2 really not a good look but the bare feet...sorry but I love 'em. Not in a fetish type way more in a " I hate sweaty trainer feet and would rather have a fresh foot anyday"


----------



## Just Askin

Really happy to bring joy to those who seek my attention, you're welcome Babe


----------



## Hackensack

aprilmayjune said:


> i'd like to dedicate this post to michael's ugly shoes
> (note: some of these are not terrible in and of themselves, but are made so by the outfit they accompany)
> 
> View attachment 3500613
> 
> View attachment 3500615
> 
> View attachment 3500617
> 
> View attachment 3500618
> 
> View attachment 3500619
> 
> View attachment 3500620
> 
> with special mention for zero shoes
> View attachment 3500616
> 
> 
> fortunately he's been improving lately but whew boy, toss that blue suede already


I like the audacity of wearing blue suede shoes.  I also like attractive bare feet on the beach, but not the flip flops at the VFF!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I like the audacity of wearing blue suede shoes.  I also like attractive bare feet on the beach, but not the flip flops at the VFF!


I kind of the like when men are well groomed enough to wear flip flops. Something fresh about it.


----------



## Allie28

Love this!














http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/152169582905


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> i'd like to dedicate this post to michael's ugly shoes
> (note: some of these are not terrible in and of themselves, but are made so by the outfit they accompany)
> 
> View attachment 3500613
> 
> View attachment 3500615
> 
> View attachment 3500617
> 
> View attachment 3500618
> 
> View attachment 3500619
> 
> View attachment 3500620
> 
> with special mention for zero shoes
> View attachment 3500616
> 
> 
> fortunately he's been improving lately but whew boy, toss that blue suede already


Haha!!!! The blue suede shoes! Bless his little heart he wears them with such happiness.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Haha no:2 really not a good look but the bare feet...sorry but I love 'em. Not in a fetish type way more in a " I hate sweaty trainer feet and would rather have a fresh foot anyday"


lol there is nothing more horrifying to a new yorker than bare feet


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> lol there is nothing more horrifying to a new yorker than bare feet


Why? Even in the park?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Why? Even in the park?


i guess you can risk it if you're sitting in one place for hours, but never to walk around. if you're lucky it's just incredibly dirty--if you're not you step on needles at the beach.


----------



## Just Askin

Look more naked Fassy feet


And can't even see his feet in this but I like it so I'll post it...


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> i guess you can risk it if you're sitting in one place for hours, but never to walk around. if you're lucky it's just incredibly dirty--if you're not you step on needles at the beach.


Ewww...I've always wanted to visit New York. Note to self: remember to pack the Doc Martens.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Press conference!


----------



## Morgane

lunadeagosto said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/oct/22/michael-fassbender-worrywart-work-on-that
> 
> I like the pictures, soooo ginger., and the coat¡¡¡


He's wearing Burberry. I like this  shot in particular:




I like the introduction:
"Michael Fassbendr is either one of the world’s most well-adjusted human beings, or the most brilliant liar. “I can lie pretty easily to journalists,” he tells me, and he says he’s good at it. “I have to be.” But as this is the policy a well-adjusted movie star might adopt, talking about it only reinforces the impression of someone unusually at peace with himself."



artemis09 said:


> Interesting interview, but honestly, it left me a bit uncomfortable at times with how uncomfortable he seemed. I didn't care for the interviewer either.


Yes,it's an interesting interview. I think he always looks uncomfortable when they insist on asking personal things,and that question about his biggest moral dilemma was also tricky. And in the past few  years,he has obviously learned to be more guarded. I've also seen him turning questions back to the interviewer other times (with Long,for example..). In this case he probably seemed a bit uncomfortable,but the journalist also remarks that "it's a very likable quality in a person". Many times when actors don't want to respond to some questions,they look irritated and annoyed.



> Yeah, he would have done well to leave that Sunday times interviewer out but you can tell from that old interview that she wasn't acting appropriately at all, no matter how she spins it. *I just looked at that thread on her twitter and oh my word, she seems so bitter.*


Eh..  Camilla Long ‏@camillalong You can't participate in soft porn and then claim you've been objectified when people talk about your body 



Hackensack said:


> Yes totally about his discomfort--I couldn't put my finger on it, but that's it.  Very strange interview; and he himself stated at the Golden Globes, I think it was, that he was no longer in Hackney, *so that sounds like stock info that was used to pad out the interview.*  His interviews have been so good lately that this one seems like a throwback.


Yes, I don't think he mentioned Hackney. That quote has been used in every interview. Probably he just mentioned that he would like to move to the countryside.



Just Askin said:


> Not sure how she is perceived in the rest of the world but the people of Britain&Ireland know exactly what she is all about. She's a hack of the worst kind.
> opening line of her original article      "On the way to the interview, I can’t stop thinking about Michael Fassbender’s naked body". Absolute trash!
> The end of the article finished with "_I...feel quite certain that he would willingly show me his penis, given slightly different circumstances and a bucket of champagne".
> His response when asked about it in 2012 ""I don’t think I would touch her with a barge pole."  Nuff said._


Camilla Long should thank him because he generically talked about "flirting" and he didn't mention _that_ quote.. She is bitter because Fassbender responded in that way,because he's talking about that episode again,but above all she is bitter because she was called out by another journalist (GQ 2012). And what he said wasn't flattering at all:

*"Let’s consider a remarkable interview with him in The Sunday Times, a British newspaper known for a reasonably high tone and sturdy standards. Much of the article is about Fassbender’s anatomy, sex life, and sexual history, and in the published version he is depicted as someone willingly engaged in the back-and-forth. At one point he is quoted as blurting out, unexpectedly, "When in doubt, ****." It also includes a statement near the end from the interviewer, Camilla Long, that I believe is without precedent even in the giddy history of the celebrity profile:*

_I...feel quite certain that he would willingly show me his penis, given slightly different circumstances and a bucket of champagne._

"Wow," says Fassbender when I recite this to him. "No, I haven’t read that one. Just as well, really." But he does remember the interview. "The first thing she said to me was, ’So, what does it feel like to have a big cock?’ That was her opening question."
And as for her bold assertion about what he might’ve done?
"I don’t think I would touch her with a barge pole."

He didn't even read that  interview and he has never complained about the jokes and a certain kind of objectification,but he immediately remembered her..
"_He's assured,confident,smooth,an actor of talent and depth" _then "_And I couldn't help but notice he has an enormous peen too"_
"_Three friends asked me if they could come and "hold the Dictaphone";others requested a detailed report on the "size of the Fassbender". Another said that "he's the only ginger I ever fancied",and that she played his sex scenes in Fish Tank "over and over again"..  "And while I wouldn't say I was overwhelmed by him,I certainly start to asl an unusual number of obscene questions" such as "Are you a very sexual person?" and "Weren't you worried about getting an erection during filming?" Whereupon he roars with laughter,says "It's all about the cock with you,isn't it?"
"I can see why people are intoxicated by him: he has the perfect mix of manners and psychosis"  "Personally,I like his playful reckleessness and feel quite certain that he would willingly show me his penis, given slightly different circumstances and a bucket of champagne. Stupid me for not asking."_

I suppose she has never read what she wrote..

I think this quote can be applied to  every kind of gossip about his personal life since Shame  (it's more interesting to paint..)
"But again, you know, it sells more to paint that picture of me than of a guy who wasn’t interested and was nonsexual towards her. So I get all that. "


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Yeah Michael, whats wrong with you man? Just because this women spoke about you as if you were a piece of meat and made the interview about your body as opposed to the actual film you were promoting. Why would you feel disgusted by that and feel the need to say so when the subject was brought up in a recent interview?
> What on earth is wrong with some people???


Apparently,judging by some comments about his last Elle UK cover story to promote 12YAS,he's not allowed to say anything because he's a male actor.. even if he actually said that particular situation can't be compared to the female sexual objectification.



Esizzle said:


> *True but everyone was talking about his dick and I think he loved the attention up until he didn't get nominated for that role and then he was annoyed.* *He did not seem too upset to be objectified by George clooney in front of all his peers. He was surely loving that*. Any time there is male nudity, everyone harps over it, esp in America where nudity is such a taboo topic. And maybe in UK too? I dont know but countries like these are so uptight that showing a big dick on screen will definitely get a lot of people talking. Surely it wasn't unexpected for Michael to get this type of attention. Its not like anyone talks about his dick much anymore. People know him for the great actor that he is as it should be.
> That interview lady is a b!tch and she does not warrant any attention from Michael and he should give her none.


He responded in that GG interview I quoted. In some cases he was obviously uncomfortable,but he just had to laugh it off.


> Except that right now, and ever since the release of _Shame,_ I’m not sure that in the life of Michael Fassbender there is such a thing as an inconsequential bit of innuendo. For every person who actually saw the movie, and Fassbender’s monumental, unflinching portrayal of a man lost in the abyss of his unappeasable sexual appetite, there are dozens more who only know it as the movie in which he shows absolutely _everything._ And so, for the past few months Fassbender has been cast adrift in a shoreless ocean of innuendo. It has been relentless. He has been required to smile through endless hilarious penis-joke interviews. (Here’s a representative example, from the prime-time British boys-and-cars TV show _Top Gear:_ "You had to do, let’s be honest, a full-frontal nude scene—was it hard?" Next, the pithy follow-up remark: "I mean, this was an impressive sausage....") He has been required to grin appreciatively at playful public mockery from his peers. (Most notably, George Clooney’s speech at this year’s Golden Globes: "Michael, honestly, you can play golf...with your hands behind your back.") And he has been required—this really happened—to identify a series of screen shots of famous penises in the movies. (_Twice._ Both times on MTV. The second time while standing on an awards-show red carpet.)
> 
> All of this he has done with apparent good humor, at least if you don’t try to read too much into his body language or the way his eyes shift or the flickering edges of his smile. Next to all that, what’s a gentle double entendre about sex on a very small Ping-Pong table? Go with it.





> Also, while Fassbender is very visibly naked in the movie, he is, of course, far from the first male actor to appear this way. So why has his nudity inspired such attention, so much blinkered focus and giggly merriment?
> 
> I’d suggest that the main reason, if we’re being honest, is a simple one, and relates to the surreal, feverish totemization of penis size in our culture: People feel free to harp on about someone’s penis as though this is not insulting or inappropriate because, if that penis is sufficiently large,_ any_reference to it is, by default, flattering. (Were he possessed of "an unimpressive sausage," so to speak, far less would have been said.) This is why each time Fassbender’s role in _Shame_ is reduced to a simple act of undressing, no one seems to worry that it’s an insult to everything else he did in the movie: He has a big dick, so he’s got nothing to be unhappy about and every reason to smile at anything we might say on the subject. I think it really may be that idiotic.
> 
> * _Incidentally, Fassbender was just as naked in _Hunger_ as he would be in_Shame,_ if only fleetingly. No one ever seems to mention that. I suppose that when a prisoner in the last few months of his life is being forcibly stripped and hosed down, dick jokes don’t seem quite so funny_
> Maybe there’s also something in Fassbender’s manner—the happy-go-lucky Irish charmer—that has reassured people that it’s okay. One of the things I will find myself wondering as I spend time with Fassbender is how true this is: whether his easygoing, chuckling demeanor at moments like this reflects a similar easygoingness inside—or whether, buried deep behind those sparkly eyes, there’s actually a whirlpool of fury and disdain and hurt at how it feels when you give your all for the type of performance that might define a career only to find it routinely reduced to a series of jokes about your genitalia, jokes that you are not only expected to tolerate but to laugh along with, and not only _that_ but also to congratulate each new joker for his or her epic wit.
> 
> "It’s fun to a point," he says of these situations he has been facing, "and after a certain point you worry that it kind of detracts from the movie. But there’s nothing I can do. I just have to laugh it off. I can. Pretty much. Because I take my work seriously but I can’t take myself too seriously. I’m in such a crazy privileged position—****, this is the pinnacle of the dream when I was 17.... Nobody wants to hear really how difficult it is."


----------



## Morgane

Random tweets:
@adamchitwood: Remember when we didn't give Fassbender, Winslet + Sorkin Oscars for 'Steve Jobs'? That was dumb.
@ecrjones: Just been to see #TheLightBetweenOceans - very delicately balanced and excellent performances. And Fassbender. And Fassbender. @wdsteeves: Finally watched #SteveJobs last night on HBO. Man. O, man! That Fassbender is really inspiring. And Sorkin just knocked it out of the park!!

Credit to Blueblues:


I think Alicia is doing some rock climbing workouts for TR,so I guess it explains this pic:






























Source


----------



## JaneWT

lunadeagosto said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/oct/22/michael-fassbender-worrywart-work-on-that
> 
> I like the pictures, soooo ginger., and the coat¡¡¡


Michael looks like an extra from 'Das Boot'!  Give him a periscope and he'd blend right in.

It's an unusual photoshoot.  Not one of my faves, but the colours are beautiful on him.


----------



## JaneWT

I mostly enjoyed reading the interview too, especially when Michael mentions he has at least five close friends that he can depend upon - I like the fact that he always maintains a life outside the acting world, time-permitting.  Still, he didn't give much away, huh?  It must be terribly difficult for an interviewer to conduct an interview when the subject is so fiercely protective of his life, although I can't blame Michael for one minute of being so reticent.  I love that he likes to keep his private life separate from his work.

BTW, the comments below the article are nearly up to 300.  A fair amount for such an interview.  I daren't read them.  Has anyone else done so?


----------



## JaneWT

OK I admit, I winced reading the Guardian interview when the Camilla Long article was brought up again, and more so now that she has subsequently vented on Twitter.

I have read this part of the Guardian piece a few times to try to ascertain if Michael spoke specifically about CL's interview rather than the general nature of the press focus at that time, and if the Guardian journalist just lifted a sentence or two from Chris Heath's GQ piece (as she seems to have lifted one or two other elements) and I am still not 100% sure.

Assuming that Michael referred specifically to it, I am not going to get into the argument on here over the rights-and-wrongs of him being sexually objectified in print - I state wholeheartedly that it's wrong - but CL has the transcript of the interview and a column in a national newspaper; what if she publishes that transcript and it makes for uncomfortable reading?  

I am not saying in any way that I believe her over Michael, but the bottom line is that she is in a very powerful position and Michael would have to be utterly firm  in his conviction that "the whole interview was so wrong" if he were to bring it up again, otherwise it would be stupid to mention it.

I have an ominous feeling that we haven't heard the last of this.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Why he look so unhappy walking behind her? I feel u boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's miles behind her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some pics he really looked unhappy smh


Can you please source this pic. I just know I've seen the original but can't think where. Unless of course the original is yours. Damn where was it I saw it??


----------



## Hackensack

Sorry, can't seem to quote the post from JaneWT asking about the 300 comments, but the comments are fine, generally favorable.  There were obviously a few comments that did not meet "community standards," probably from the usual suspects, and they were removed.


----------



## Selayang430

Michael & Alicia were spotted in Bologna airport , maybe on the way to Jonkoping, Sweden- not so understand the language


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Michael & Alicia were spotted in Bologna airport , maybe on the way to Jonkoping, Sweden- not so understand the language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501724


Thank you for this! 
How cute Michael with that cap!
Just read the comments... the guy said Michael and Alicia "limonavano durissimo"= which means "were making out really hard" / "they were snogging hard" and a girl ironically commented she was desperate bc Michael was cheating on her in public with Alicia; so they kept joking about that - the guy said they are super cool.  
Glad they're heading to Sweden! hope they'll relax!


----------



## carmencrem

This girl met them in Bologna (which is in Emilia Romagna, Italy) - they also visited a Ferrari factory there


----------



## Just Askin

Big kid at heart


----------



## Allie28

And he's still wearing the cap for you JA.  

That's A LOT of luggage with them.  Either they're planning on staying in Sweden awhile or they're jetting off somewhere else after Sweden.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> And he's still wearing the cap for you JA.
> 
> That's A LOT of luggage with them.  Either they're planning on staying in Sweden awhile or they're jetting off somewhere else after Sweden.


I know  . He's just way too nice to his fans.
Enjoying their time together whatever, love it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Wait... Fasbender went all the way to Italy to buy a car?


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Wait... Fasbender went all the way to Italy to buy a car?



Think he got something else to do. Buy a car usually go to showroom not factory/ plant. [emoji13][emoji11]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That must be love ❤️ because if I'm Alicia, I wouldn't be caught dead in a car


Selayang430 said:


> Think he got something else to do. Buy a car usually go to showroom not factory/ plant. [emoji13][emoji11]


 I know.  That must be love ❤️ because if I'm Alicia, I wouldn't be caught dead in a car factory/plant.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oops, don't know what happened there. Still don't know what I'm doing yet.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> Sorry, can't seem to quote the post from JaneWT asking about the 300 comments, but the comments are fine, generally favorable.  There were obviously a few comments that did not meet "community standards," probably from the usual suspects, and they were removed.



Most were political when I checked, people weighing in on that concept of Britishness applying/not applying to people from Ireland. Interesting reading for someone from abroad


----------



## carmencrem

http://news.sky.com/story/fassbender-likes-to-leave-people-and-technology-behind-10630776 New interview :3 I love what he says about isolation


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> And he's still wearing the cap for you JA.
> 
> That's A LOT of luggage with them.  Either they're planning on staying in Sweden awhile or they're jetting off somewhere else after Sweden.



That is indeed an impressive amount of luggage!! Wonder what they're up to in Sweden..?!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> That is indeed an impressive amount of luggage!! Wonder what they're up to in Sweden..?!


Just came back from a fake spam accounts + sightings party on twitter lol some people have a weird way to fool themselves---btw,  what they're up to in Sweden.. well.. surely see her family! Idk why they have so many luggages, it seems they're staying there for a while (?). 
When is AC promo starting btw, do we have any idea??


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Just came back from a fake spam accounts + sightings party on twitter lol some people have a weird way to fool themselves---btw,  what they're up to in Sweden.. well.. surely see her family! Idk why they have so many luggages, it seems they're staying there for a while (?).
> When is AC promo starting btw, do we have any idea??



What? A fake twitter account to try to create false sightings??!!! Do you have a link - send me in a DM if you prefer... Too funny the lengths people will go to, as if it makes any difference to reality!

Yes I'm sure Alicia's family is on their agenda; still looks like an impressive amount of luggage though!


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> What? A fake twitter account to try to create false sightings??!!! Do you have a link - send me in a DM if you prefer... Too funny the lengths people will go to, as if it makes any difference to reality!
> 
> Yes I'm sure Alicia's family is on their agenda; still looks like an impressive amount of luggage though!


Sent lol. So desperate, people should learn how to create better fake accounts without retweeting 99,9% spam and posting a sighting liked by other fake accounts.. it's  incredibly sad and hilarious at the same time.
Back to the real world.. impressive amount of luggage indeed. Alicia's family is immense but most of her relatives live abroad. Her mom and dad are in Sweden tho!


----------



## Just Askin

For those that are curious and I know some people are  . We quite often blank out names of original pics from various social media for the following reason. Whilst they are open to public I doubt they are aware the interest the posts will sometimes generate and I for one am not prepared to directly put an unwilling participant into the conspiracy theorists firing line. Everyone is free to search what they want.
Also I wonder if Michael ever gets to speak Irish. Nice language. 
"Scragall stáin"  for instance sounds comical. Google translate to hear it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Sent lol. So desperate, people should learn how to create better fake accounts without retweeting 99,9% spam and posting a sighting liked by other fake accounts.. it's  incredibly sad and hilarious at the same time.
> Back to the real world.. impressive amount of luggage indeed. Alicia's family is immense but most of her relatives live abroad. Her mom and dad are in Sweden tho!



Thanks! Yes a totally fake twitter account created today. Shame they didn't check flight timings before they posted that, very sloppy. Seriously though, what's the use in doing this? Doesn't change what is actually happening in the real world!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't say this lightly, but these people have psychological problems. I get that people can be skeptical of famous people's relationships, but there is such an obsession of denial of the obvious that there is no other conclusion. 

I love celebrity gossip like the next person, I certainly have my favorites and those that I don't care for, but at some point you need to just let it go. 

How can people proclaim themselves fans of Michael's and call him duplicitous and a fake. They have no regards for Alicia, we know that, but where is the respect for Michael? Who needs those kind of fans, no thanks.


----------



## Just Askin

So a weekend in Italy (got to love the cheek of Michael fitting in a trip to the Ferrari factory) then off to Sweden with lots of luggage. And all this after Red carpets and Premieres in London. What a great life these two lead.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> What? A fake twitter account to try to create false sightings??!!! Do you have a link - send me in a DM if you prefer... Too funny the lengths people will go to, as if it makes any difference to reality!
> 
> Yes I'm sure Alicia's family is on their agenda; still looks like an impressive amount of luggage though!




Maybe there are lots of presents in the bags to friends & family?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't say this lightly, but these people have psychological problems. I get that people can be skeptical of famous people's relationships, but there is such an obsession of denial of the obvious that there is no other conclusion.
> 
> I love celebrity gossip like the next person, I certainly have my favorites and those that I don't care for, but at some point you need to just let it go.
> 
> How can people proclaim themselves fans of Michael's and call him duplicitous and a fake. They have no regards for Alicia, we know that, but where is the respect for Michael? Who needs those kind of fans, no thanks.


Being a fan of Michael's since 2008 or so, this has been my exact argument. Can not believe  the depths some people will go to.  It can't be good for someone's mental health to harbour so much hate and distrust. I'm just glad these people are not in his real world.


----------



## Just Askin

Blueberry12 said:


> Maybe there are lots of presents in the bags to friends & family?


Lol maybe it's a mini Ferrari kit car. He loves his go-karts. Or just a ton of Jumpers and Wellys.


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> So a weekend in Italy (got to love the cheek of Michael fitting in a trip to the Ferrari factory) then off to Sweden with lots of luggage. And all this after Red carpets and Premieres in London. What a great life these two lead.



Yeah, they are living their lives fully, balancing their work and personal time wonderfully! Those who spread vile things online should really spend some time reflecting their own life to see what it's like.


----------



## pearlyqueen

M.L. Stedman, the author of The Light Between Oceans, on seeing her book brought to life by Derek, the actors and crew:

http://lithub.com/on-first-seeing-your-novel-on-the-big-screen/


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't say this lightly, but these people have psychological problems. I get that people can be skeptical of famous people's relationships, but there is such an obsession of denial of the obvious that there is no other conclusion.
> 
> I love celebrity gossip like the next person, I certainly have my favorites and those that I don't care for, but at some point you need to just let it go.
> 
> How can people proclaim themselves fans of Michael's and call him duplicitous and a fake. They have no regards for Alicia, we know that, but where is the respect for Michael? Who needs those kind of fans, no thanks.



It's interesting to compare fandoms too, to watch the same narrative unfold again and again. Though Cumberbatch had to get married and have a kid for some reality-challenged fans to turn on him as completely as some of Fassbender's have for just getting a steady girlfriend.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> It's interesting to compare fandoms too, to watch the same narrative unfold again and again. Though Cumberbatch had to get married and have a kid for some reality-challenged fans to turn on him as completely as some of Fassbender's have for just getting a steady girlfriend.



Yes - interesting. Unfortunately it doesn't show women in a good light really.
I also think that it's pretty obvious where Michael and Alicia's relationship is likely to lead, which is why the reality challenged are so bitter towards not only Alicia, but Michael now too.


----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't say this lightly, but these people have psychological problems. I get that people can be skeptical of famous people's relationships, but there is such an obsession of denial of the obvious that there is no other conclusion.
> 
> I love celebrity gossip like the next person, I certainly have my favorites and those that I don't care for, but at some point you need to just let it go.
> 
> How can people proclaim themselves fans of Michael's and call him duplicitous and a fake. They have no regards for Alicia, we know that, but where is the respect for Michael? Who needs those kind of fans, no thanks.


THIS. So true, but don't worry about others, let them live in denial land and enjoy the real world  
You're lucky you enjoy being fan of his (and Alicia), without frustration nor needing to deny and claim negative and fake stuff. You really are, you can enjoy all the goodies and their movies, which are definitely worth it!


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> It's interesting to compare fandoms too, to watch the same narrative unfold again and again. Though Cumberbatch had to get married and have a kid for some reality-challenged fans to turn on him as completely as some of Fassbender's have for just getting a steady girlfriend.


I wonder if poor Benedict's second kid is fake too. Poor man. I love how he reacted in the last Vanity Fair interview, he really feels for his "fans"..


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>



IM CRYING!


----------



## carmencrem

http://lithub.com/on-first-seeing-your-novel-on-the-big-screen/  ML stedman about TLBO movie


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> Sorry, can't seem to quote the post from JaneWT asking about the 300 comments, but the comments are fine, generally favorable.  There were obviously a few comments that did not meet "community standards," probably from the usual suspects, and they were removed.


Thanks Hackensack!


----------



## JaneWT

aprilmayjune said:


> Most were political when I checked, people weighing in on that concept of Britishness applying/not applying to people from Ireland. Interesting reading for someone from abroad


 Thanks AMJ - I will have a browse later - good to know.


----------



## carmencrem

http://m.independent.ie/entertainme...06.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Just Askin

*"*Does he get back to Kerry very often, I wonder?*"*

"This year I've gotten back a little more," he says. "Christmas of course, and then I got back for a week in August to see Catherine (his older sister, now an associate professor of neuropsychology in California) and her two boys. Usually I get Mum and Dad to come out to where I am filming, and Catherine too, especially if I'm working in the States. But when I can, I get back."
Once at home, he's no different to a typical homecoming Irish son: "I catch up with friends, usually. Lie on the sofa, which is always nice. Eat. Go for walks with my parents. I went for a surf last time and that was amazing. But mainly, it's friends."
http://m.independent.ie/entertainme...06.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
Gotta love him.


----------



## carmencrem

Michael and Alicia kinda dancing!  so cute


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> Michael and Alicia kinda dancing!  so cute



Sometimes my secondhand embarrassment for these two is just too much. TOO MUCH I SAY.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Sometimes my secondhand embarrassment for these two is just too much. TOO MUCH I SAY.


Just to complete it...I'm sure this is the tune/song he is talking about


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.newstalk.com/Latest IF you click on "listen back" (menu on top right) in half an hour from now you'll be able to listen to Michael and Alicia talking TLBO, each other, killarney (they asked Alicia if she liked the place etc), fans.. It's very nice


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.newstalk.com
Lovely interview with both Michael and Alicia. Available on Listen Back after 8pm BST. Part 3 of the programme NewsTalk Drive.
http://www.newstalk.com/podcasts/Ne...ts/163539/Michael_Fassbender__Alicia_Vikander


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> http://www.newstalk.com
> Lovely interview with both Michael and Alicia. Available on Listen Back after 8pm BST. Part 3 of the programme NewsTalk Drive.
> http://www.newstalk.com/podcasts/Ne...ts/163539/Michael_Fassbender__Alicia_Vikander


Love what they say about knowing each other better but most of all the part about his singing skills in Killarney and Alicia gushing about Michael's version of suspicious mind  very nice!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> http://www.newstalk.com
> Lovely interview with both Michael and Alicia. Available on Listen Back after 8pm BST. Part 3 of the programme NewsTalk Drive.
> http://www.newstalk.com/podcasts/Ne...ts/163539/Michael_Fassbender__Alicia_Vikander



Thanks!  Just listened to it.  Fun interview!  They both sounded very relaxed and happy and we learned a few little tidbits too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Love what they say about knowing each other better but most of all the part about his singing skills in Killarney and Alicia gushing about Michael's version of suspicious mind  very nice!



It's great they asked Alicia what she thought of Killarney and it turns out her dad has visited it several times and was considering moving there - Michael remembered that too [emoji6]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What other interesting stuff did we learn? I'm stuck at work and can't listen.  Thanks guys!


----------



## JaneWT

A review of TLBO from Total Film magazine - half-decent for the film; 'excellent' for Michael:


----------



## JaneWT

Ignore 3rd pic - I'm not sure why the second pic posted twice and I can't edit it.


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> OK I admit, I winced reading the Guardian interview when the Camilla Long article was brought up again, and more so now that she has subsequently vented on Twitter.
> 
> I have read this part of the Guardian piece a few times to try to ascertain if Michael spoke specifically about CL's interview rather than the general nature of the press focus at that time, and if the Guardian journalist just lifted a sentence or two from Chris Heath's GQ piece (as she seems to have lifted one or two other elements) and I am still not 100% sure.
> 
> Assuming that Michael referred specifically to it, I am not going to get into the argument on here over the rights-and-wrongs of him being sexually objectified in print - I state wholeheartedly that it's wrong - but CL has the transcript of the interview and a column in a national newspaper; what if she publishes that transcript and it makes for uncomfortable reading?
> 
> I am not saying in any way that I believe her over Michael, but the bottom line is that she is in a very powerful position and *Michael would have to be utterly firm  in his conviction that "the whole interview was so wrong" if he were to bring it up again, otherwise it would be stupid to mention it.*
> 
> I have an ominous feeling that we haven't heard the last of this.


Everything is in her article.. and it was objectively wrong. At a certain point Michael literally asked: "_It's all about the cock with you,isn't it?"  _
This says a lot about the tone of the whole interview.. These are her words: "_I certainly start to ask an unusual number of obscene questions" such as "Are you a very sexual person?" and "Weren't you worried about getting an erection during filming?"  _There's no reason to doubt that the tone and the questions were different.. She didn't even realize that he was uncomfortable. _"And I couldn’t help but notice he has an enormous penis, too. Would he have done the film if he was less well-endowed?" "Ahhhh" His eyebrows shoot up. "That's kind of you to say." _Maybe she thought she was really complimenting him..

This part "_Personally,I like his playful recklessness and feel quite certain that he would willingly show me his penis, given slightly different circumstances and a bucket of champagne. Stupid me for not asking." _is degrading in every possible way and says everything we need to know about her attitude. 
And the fact that he didn't read that interview but he remembered her is very telling.  

Apparently she has reviewed  the new Loach's film, "I,Daniel Blake",and someone is not very  happy.. I didn't know that Michael is mentioned is in her wikipedia page..

https://twitter.com/camillalong/status/790621138871279616
Camilla Long ‏@camillalong Poor Ken Loach. I'd be ****ing angry if I wasn't Mike Leigh, too
@camillalong  @weebod No - I should be invoicing Ken Loach. No one had heard of his film until I pulled him up on it. Sorry
 ‏@JaneyGodley  its award winning & selling well check the hastag #IDanielBlake NOBODY knew you were the woman who kept asking Fassbender his cock size.  https://twitter.com/camillalong/status/790621138871279616 … 

@CasparSalmon: I follow film really quite closely and had absolutely no idea Camilla Long was a film critic. 
@charlielyne: @CasparSalmon @mmegannnolan She famously wrote a profile of Michael Fassbender that just talked about his cock the whole time. 

@Misellaineous1: This Tory shill wants to undermine this film as it speaks the truth about the despicable Tory Goverment.… https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790603562170580992 
@Misellaineous1: @camillalong  Michael Fassbender said he wouldn't touch her with a barge pole, not surprised

These ones..
 @paulrussell99: "I, Camilla Long" Ken Loach's latest film follows the tragic life of a right-wing movie critic forced to watch social realist films for cash 
@instantmk: Special appearance: Mike Leigh as a naked Michael Fassbender. Great movie, much wow! 




Hackensack said:


> Sorry, can't seem to quote the post from JaneWT asking about the 300 comments, but the comments are fine, generally favorable.  There were obviously a few comments that did not meet "community standards," probably from the usual suspects, and they were removed.


Probably those comments were not related to him,but to the whole "British/Irish" thing. Anyway,I've read many interviews and profiles  on The Guardian and he's really one of the few actors who is always appreciated by everyone. Very nice comment (maybe I agree with that Brando-Clift comparison):


> I'd say he's the Monty Clift of our times. I reckon Monty was a much more gifted actor than Brando. But Michael is in a league of his own at the moment. He's heading towards Daniel Day Lewis territory though. And that's pretty stunning territory!


----------



## Morgane

Selayang430 said:


> Michael & Alicia were spotted in Bologna airport , maybe on the way to Jonkoping, Sweden- not so understand the language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501724


They were probably promoting TLBO in Bologna,in Modena..  Apparently,they're promoting TLBO everywhere.. 



carmencrem said:


> I wonder if poor Benedict's second kid is fake too. Poor man. I love how he reacted in the last Vanity Fair interview, he really feels for his "fans"..


I don't know if it was a good idea to mention his crazy fans in that nterview. Now they  feel " validated".  "See,we were right. He reads us!"  I've read they've even harassed people who worked with him,journalists on twitter,Amanda Abbington (Freeman's wife) before his wedding.. It's insane. It's normal that he knows what is going on.



carmencrem said:


> http://m.independent.ie/entertainme...06.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


Thanks! Very good interview.  So he watched Gomorrah on his 11-hour flight.. a nice flight! 

Adam Smith is in the debut directors long list for the BIFAs:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...940014/item/trespass-us-bifas-director-939778

Some speculation about Alien:Covenant:
http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2016/10...eveals-the-name-of-alien-covenants-xenomorphs
http://www.avpgalaxy.net/2016/10/24/neomorphs-alien-covenants-new-aliens/


----------



## Allie28

http://thefass.tumblr.com/


----------



## gingerglory

These two dorks LOL, I just can't


----------



## Just Askin

Michaels interview on GMB , when asked about becoming a couple on TLBO set with Alicia *" It just happened, I'm glad it happened and it is what it is"*.
Also seems to be moving to West London. Well I wonder what lovely actress already owns a house there?  One guess?


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Michaels interview on GMB , when asked about becoming a couple on TLBO set with Alicia *" It just happened, I'm glad it happened and it is what it is"*.
> Also seems to be moving to West London. Well I wonder what lovely actress already owns a house there?  One guess?


Mmm ahah! 
Super nice interview he was so relaxed and looked fine  I'm very happy for them  I'm happy he's satisfyied, successful and in love, it's the best thing in life. 
I wish him all the best, he deserves the world.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-...ikander-relationship-Good-Morning-Britain-ITV Michael about Alicia


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-...ikander-relationship-Good-Morning-Britain-ITV Michael about Alicia



Short but cute interview! Michael "name dropping" again... LOL.

Poor Richard Arnold, he seemed proper upset at the prospect of Michael leaving Hackney and  moving towards west London.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Short but cute interview! Michael "name dropping" again... LOL.
> 
> Poor Richard Arnold, he seemed proper upset at the prospect of Michael leaving Hackney and  moving towards west London.


Probably for an actor west London is easier btw, esp now that he has his business with his production company and Alicia has chosen to live there too. 
Nice interview tho: short but nice!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Probably for an actor west London is easier btw, esp now that he has his business with his production company and Alicia has chosen to live there too.
> Nice interview tho: short but nice!



Staying closer to his office is a wise choice, sorry for house price though [emoji38]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Short but cute interview! Michael "name dropping" again... LOL.
> 
> Poor Richard Arnold, he seemed proper upset at the prospect of Michael leaving Hackney and  moving towards west London.


Trust me I'm still hanging my head at the idea...West??? Suppose could have been worse. Could have been South.
Truly joking fellow Londoners...just bants


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Trust me I'm still hanging my head at the idea...West??? Suppose could have been worse. Could have been South.
> Truly joking fellow Londoners...just bants



Loool, for all the difference from north London! An extra 2 or 3 miles? At least it's well served on the tube, unlike Hackney!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Trust me I'm still hanging my head at the idea...West??? Suppose could have been worse. Could have been South.
> Truly joking fellow Londoners...just bants


So was the cheeky nandos meme as hilarious for you guys as it was for americans (i cried laughing) or is that literally just how you talk?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> So was the cheeky nandos meme as hilarious for you guys as it was for americans (i cried laughing) or is that literally just how you talk?


Er...yeah...where I live. But then you have people living in 3million pound houses across the road who talk like they have just left elocution lessons lol. It was really funny cos it was current.
It was sung every time someone said "let's get something to eat".
Off topic but you just reminded me how funny it was. WARNING for language:


----------



## aprilmayjune

oh my god i'd never heard that before! i was thinking of this







tumblr's not good for much but it justified its entire existence with the cheeky nandos meme


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> oh my god i'd never heard that before! i was thinking of this
> 
> View attachment 3503862
> 
> View attachment 3503869
> 
> View attachment 3503871
> 
> tumblr's not good for much but it justified its entire existence with the cheeky nandos meme



If you lived in London you'd know all about having a cheeky Nando's..lol [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> Everything is in her article.. and it was objectively wrong. At a certain point Michael literally asked: "_It's all about the cock with you,isn't it?"  _
> This says a lot about the tone of the whole interview..


The tone of the interview in print is not being disputed.  

Michael remarked, twice, that CL's first words to him were, "What's it like having a big c*ck?".  She strenuously denies this and implies that he was more than complicit in the flirtation that she alleges went on.  I adore Michael.  I don't care for CL's witterings.  I know who I believe. _ However, _if she is so sure of herself then all she need do is publish that transcript; the true, unedited, word-for-word account of their conversation as it happened.  Her online rants suggest she might do this.  This is the source of my unease.


----------



## aprilmayjune

JaneWT said:


> The tone of the interview in print is not being disputed.
> 
> Michael remarked, twice, that CL's first words to him were, "What's it like having a big c*ck?".  She strenuously denies this and implies that he was more than complicit in the flirtation that she alleges went on.  I adore Michael.  I don't care for CL's witterings.  I know who I believe. _ However, _if she is so sure of herself then all she need do is publish that transcript; the true, unedited, word-for-word account of their conversation as it happened.  Her online rants suggest she might do this.  This is the source of my unease.



She's busy feuding with Ken Loach fans on twitter now, if Fassbender fans would just drop it. He's never going to get an apology from her, even if he deserves one.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> The tone of the interview in print is not being disputed.
> 
> Michael remarked, twice, that CL's first words to him were, "What's it like having a big c*ck?".  She strenuously denies this and implies that he was more than complicit in the flirtation that she alleges went on.  I adore Michael.  I don't care for CL's witterings.  I know who I believe. _ However, _if she is so sure of herself then all she need do is publish that transcript; the true, unedited, word-for-word account of their conversation as it happened.  Her online rants suggest she might do this.  This is the source of my unease.



Well she hasn't so far and I doubt she will because I suspect she was actually even worse than her finished printed article suggests, so she'd come off worse.

There has been a lot of traffic on twitter and all the comments I've seen so far are appalled by Long and sympathetic towards Michael, and these are from a wide range of people.

Whether "what's it like to have a big cock" was the first thing she said to him is a detail, especially when the first line of the interview is her remarking " I couldn't help but notice he has an enormous penis" swiftly followed by her asking him to comment on its size in relation to going full frontal in Shame. 

Ultimately Michael was just paraphrasing the gist and tone of his encounter with her and I think that his recollection is borne out by the article as it stands.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/studio10au/status/791398352545980416 oh cute!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> https://twitter.com/studio10au/status/791398352545980416 oh cute!!!


i need context for this _now_


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> i need context for this _now_


They look so unhappy together


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


>




Michael was unhappy until he got the Tim Tam.......

Tim Tam chocolate biscuits are very nice but must 'made in Australia ' not those produced in Indonesia [emoji14]


----------



## gingerglory

Borrow this from August_Lee. Unhappy, you say?


----------



## artemis09

http://www.europapress.es/cultura/c...-madrid-gaming-experience-20161025182500.html

Looks like there will be an event including a screening for Assassin's Creed for the next several days at the Madrid Gaming Experience. I really hope Michael will attend at some point.


----------



## mchris55

artemis09 said:


> http://www.europapress.es/cultura/c...-madrid-gaming-experience-20161025182500.html
> 
> Looks like there will be an event including a screening for Assassin's Creed for the next several days at the Madrid Gaming Experience. I really hope Michael will attend at some point.


He's in a film called Assassin's Creed? Really now, how would anyone know THAT?


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> http://www.europapress.es/cultura/c...-madrid-gaming-experience-20161025182500.html
> 
> Looks like there will be an event including a screening for Assassin's Creed for the next several days at the Madrid Gaming Experience. I really hope Michael will attend at some point.


Is there going to be a screening at the fair? I can only see stuff about a booth but I'm using Google translate so I must have missed it.
Think it's more of a video experience for the fans judging by the set up


----------



## artemis09

My bad, I misread it. It says there's an opportunity to see the film but it's more like fans compete in some kind of game and the winner is the first to see it. I'm assuming that they see it at a later date, though. Either way, it seems like a cool event, especially for fans.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> My bad, I misread it. It says there's an opportunity to see the film but it's more like fans compete in some kind of game and the winner is the first to see it. I'm assuming that they see it at a later date, though. Either way, it seems like a cool event, especially for fans.


I agree. These events are usually packed out. Hope they do something similar in London leading up to the Christmas Holidays and film release.


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> http://www.europapress.es/cultura/c...-madrid-gaming-experience-20161025182500.html
> 
> Looks like there will be an event including a screening for Assassin's Creed for the next several days at the Madrid Gaming Experience. I really hope Michael will attend at some point.


With his track record, he most likely wont but I hope he attends too. It would create nice buzz for the movie. Right now the buzz is zero.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> He's in a film called Assassin's Creed? Really now, how would anyone know THAT?


LOL! Supposedly a passion project of his or something...who knows haha


----------



## Blogionistatv

disappointed IN MICHAEL FOR SURE


----------



## Esizzle

Blogionistatv said:


> disappointed IN MICHAEL FOR SURE


LOL what for? AC?


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://t.co/h60OZeJWem  Michael spotted in Biarritz on Tuesday

*Michael Fassbender and Cécile Cassel saw in Biarritz*
*The German-Irish actor and French singer and actress, known for HollySiz, were seen in a facility of the Basque city on Tuesday*
*Biarritz has never ceased to attract movie stars. Tuesday night, onlookers could cross Michael Fassbender. The German-Irish actor revealed by director Steve McQueen ( "Hunger," "Shame" and "Twelve Years a Slave") and nominated for Best Actor Oscar for his portrayal of Steve Jobs, is a regular at the Imperial City .
In 2012 and 2014, he took pictures in Biarritz with some of his fans. The actor appears in many blockbusters like X-Men, never goes unnoticed when it comes to surfing on the Basque Coast. 
Tuesday, he came for a private, away from fans, cameras and bling, accompanied only by American and French friends, including Cécile Cassel, the French actress, muse of the perfume Secret of Rochas, and has also embraced a singing career under the name of **Hollysiz** . 
In 2014 already, the two friends were seen on holiday in Biarritz.*





*Michael in Biarritz on Sept. 8.
Michal Fassbender and his friend Cécile Cassel, the frontman HollySiz vacationing on the Basque coast*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two new video interviews on TLBO in these:

https://www.theguardian.com/film/vi...een-oceans-video-interview?CMP=twt_b-gdnvideo

http://www.redonline.co.uk/reviews/film-reviews/alicia-vikander-and-michael-fassbender-interview


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Two new video interviews on TLBO in these:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/vi...een-oceans-video-interview?CMP=twt_b-gdnvideo
> 
> http://www.redonline.co.uk/reviews/film-reviews/alicia-vikander-and-michael-fassbender-interview


Thanks!


----------



## Just Askin

"Actor Michael Fassbender like to come ride the Basque coast _© 
ARCHIVE AFP ANDREW COWIE_
*The German-Irish actor and French singer and actress, known for HollySiz, were seen in a facility of the Basque city on Tuesday*
Biarritz has never ceased to attract movie stars. Tuesday night, onlookers could cross Michael Fassbender.
Tuesday, he came for a private, away from fans, cameras and bling, accompanied only by American and French friends, including Cécile Cassel, the French actress, muse of the perfume Secret of Rochas, and has also embraced a singing career under the name of Hollysiz .

In 2014 already, the two friends were seen on holiday in Biarritz."


Sept 8th 2014. Just before filming on The Light Between Oceans Started.
Not big on moustaches but love his look in this.
http://www.sudouest.fr/2016/10/27/m...le-cassel-apercus-a-biarritz-2549219-4037.php
Translated from French so excuse the poor English.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> "Actor Michael Fassbender like to come ride the Basque coast _[emoji767]
> ARCHIVE AFP ANDREW COWIE_
> *The German-Irish actor and French singer and actress, known for HollySiz, were seen in a facility of the Basque city on Tuesday*
> Biarritz has never ceased to attract movie stars. Tuesday night, onlookers could cross Michael Fassbender.
> Tuesday, he came for a private, away from fans, cameras and bling, accompanied only by American and French friends, including Cécile Cassel, the French actress, muse of the perfume Secret of Rochas, and has also embraced a singing career under the name of Hollysiz .
> 
> In 2014 already, the two friends were seen on holiday in Biarritz."
> View attachment 3504680
> 
> Sept 8th 2014. Just before filming on The Light Between Oceans Started.
> Not big on moustaches but love his look in this.
> http://www.sudouest.fr/2016/10/27/m...le-cassel-apercus-a-biarritz-2549219-4037.php
> Translated from French so excuse the poor English.



Cramming in a bit more surfing before the winter!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Cramming in a bit more surfing before the winter!


Love me a surfer....There was a championship over there just now.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> https://t.co/h60OZeJWem  Michael spotted in Biarritz on Tuesday
> 
> *Michael Fassbender and Cécile Cassel saw in Biarritz*
> *The German-Irish actor and French singer and actress, known for HollySiz, were seen in a facility of the Basque city on Tuesday*
> *Biarritz has never ceased to attract movie stars. Tuesday night, onlookers could cross Michael Fassbender. The German-Irish actor revealed by director Steve McQueen ( "Hunger," "Shame" and "Twelve Years a Slave") and nominated for Best Actor Oscar for his portrayal of Steve Jobs, is a regular at the Imperial City .
> In 2012 and 2014, he took pictures in Biarritz with some of his fans. The actor appears in many blockbusters like X-Men, never goes unnoticed when it comes to surfing on the Basque Coast.
> Tuesday, he came for a private, away from fans, cameras and bling, accompanied only by American and French friends, including Cécile Cassel, the French actress, muse of the perfume Secret of Rochas, and has also embraced a singing career under the name of **Hollysiz** .
> In 2014 already, the two friends were seen on holiday in Biarritz.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Michael in Biarritz on Sept. 8.
> Michal Fassbender and his friend Cécile Cassel, the frontman HollySiz vacationing on the Basque coast*


Lol he should really get some rest between all his vacations. I doubt he would be getting any rest with sister cassel around


----------



## Just Askin

And of all the pics from the last few days to comment on...lol
This one is nice


Pearly do you have friends of the opposite sex that you just chill with. I mean, that is a normal thing to do right. Especially if they live near your house and you are really good friends with the family right? 
I'm sure it was Vincent C that got Michael into the surfing. He's into it big time.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> LOL! Supposedly a passion project of his or something...who knows haha


It is what it is....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> And of all the pics from the last few days to comment on...lol
> This one is nice
> View attachment 3504766
> 
> Pearly do you have friends of the opposite sex that you just chill with. I mean, that is a normal thing to do right. Especially if they live near your house and you are really good friends with the family right?
> I'm sure it was Vincent C that got Michael into the surfing. He's into it big time.



Why yes, I have friends of the opposite sex and often my friends' siblings are friends too. That's normality right? I'd hate it if people cast aspersions on the basis I was in their company. I'm sure Michael would too if he knew people were implying things about him for no other reason than to paint him as duplicitous. Funny how some people get their kicks right?


----------



## gingerglory

I smell desperation...Life goes on. Get over it.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> I smell desperation...Life goes on. Get over it.


The assumptions made are more reflective of the person making them than the person they are about. In my experience you will only accuse others of what you yourself are capable of.
Look at Michaels upbringing and family. Apart from the withdrawn accusation, has there ever been a bad word or complaint towards him? Only on the nut nut blogs. And let's face it, setting up a blog or site just to trash talk someone because you don't like their girlfriend is kind of weird from the start. Really  bad reflection of oneself.


----------



## gingerglory

It's hilarious to see that some people really think they somehow "own" Michael and have a say in his life, professional and personal. LOL. They think too highly about their "opinions", which in reality have zero value and zero impact, except like JA said reflecting their own color.

Michael is a grown ass man. He knows what he wants and he doesn't need a bunch of strangers to tell him how to promote his movies, whom to date and whom to hire. And I don't think he cares strangers' opinions either. If he continues dating Alicia, getting married and having his own family, great. That's his own decision. If they break up in the future, that's okay too because that's still his own decision. People get together or get apart. It happens. Life goes on. They will all be fine. What I am sure is either decision will never be based on any of these petty noise on the internet.


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> It's hilarious to see that some people really think they somehow "own" Michael and have a say in his life, professional and personal. LOL. They think too highly about their "opinions", which in reality have zero value and zero impact, except like JA said reflecting their own color.
> 
> Michael is a grown ass man. He knows what he wants and he doesn't need a bunch of strangers to tell him how to promote his movies, whom to date and whom to hire. And I don't think he cares strangers' opinions either. If he continues dating Alicia, getting married and having his own family, great. That's his own decision. If they break up in the future, that's okay too because that's still his own decision. People get together or get apart. It happens. Life goes on. They will all be fine. What I am sure is either decision will never be based on any of these petty noise on the internet.


Everyone has the right to their opinion. If that's how they feel, let them have their say, everyone else does. I don't recall anyone saying they "own" anyone. Sometimes it is like rinse, wash, and repeat on this thread.


----------



## aprilmayjune

gingerglory said:


> It's hilarious to see that some people really think they somehow "own" Michael and have a say in his life, professional and personal. LOL. They think too highly about their "opinions", which in reality have zero value and zero impact, except like JA said reflecting their own color.
> 
> Michael is a grown ass man. He knows what he wants and he doesn't need a bunch of strangers to tell him how to promote his movies, whom to date and whom to hire. And I don't think he cares strangers' opinions either. If he continues dating Alicia, getting married and having his own family, great. That's his own decision. If they break up in the future, that's okay too because that's still his own decision. People get together or get apart. It happens. Life goes on. They will all be fine. What I am sure is either decision will never be based on any of these petty noise on the internet.



but isn't it fun to _pretend _like we know?

(exhibit a: kangaroo)




exhibit b: it's faaaaaaaaake


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> It's hilarious to see that some people really think they somehow "own" Michael and have a say in his life, professional and personal. LOL. They think too highly about their "opinions", which in reality have zero value and zero impact, except like JA said reflecting their own color.
> 
> Michael is a grown ass man. He knows what he wants and he doesn't need a bunch of strangers to tell him how to promote his movies, whom to date and whom to hire. And I don't think he cares strangers' opinions either. If he continues dating Alicia, getting married and having his own family, great. That's his own decision. If they break up in the future, that's okay too because that's still his own decision. People get together or get apart. It happens. Life goes on. They will all be fine. What I am sure is either decision will never be based on any of these petty noise on the internet.



Unfortunately for some people Michael isn't the man they thought he was or the one they want him to be. Some of the things I read must be written about a totally different man to the one I've met.... It always strikes me as arrogant and bizarre when people write on blogs saying what he should be doing or he'd better get doing... or what?? Like he himself isn't best placed to know what he wants to do or to choose the woman HE wants to be with.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Everyone has the right to their opinion. If that's how they feel, let them have their say, everyone else does. I don't recall anyone saying they "own" anyone. Sometimes it is like rinse, wash, and repeat on this thread.


Michael may or may not be affected by my opinions but a handful others sure are. I love to see the flustered rushed reaponses trying to justify what Michael would care about lol. Ohhhh wellllll


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Everyone has the right to their opinion. If that's how they feel, let them have their say, everyone else does. I don't recall anyone saying they "own" anyone. Sometimes it is like rinse, wash, and repeat on this thread.


Exactly. Gingerglory *is *expressing her opinion. And a very good opinion it is too. Well said Gingerglory.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Michael may or may not be affected by my opinions but a handful others sure are. I love to see the flustered rushed reaponses trying to justify what Michael would care about lol. Ohhhh wellllll


Well there you go. Your goals have been reached. I wish you all the happiness you can gain from that.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> It's hilarious to see that some people really think they somehow "own" Michael and have a say in his life, professional and personal. LOL. They think too highly about their "opinions", which in reality have zero value and zero impact, except like JA said reflecting their own color.
> 
> Michael is a grown ass man. He knows what he wants and he doesn't need a bunch of strangers to tell him how to promote his movies, whom to date and whom to hire. And I don't think he cares strangers' opinions either. If he continues dating Alicia, getting married and having his own family, great. That's his own decision. If they break up in the future, that's okay too because that's still his own decision. People get together or get apart. It happens. Life goes on. They will all be fine. What I am sure is either decision will never be based on any of these petty noise on the internet.



LOL!  I'm sure all these online advisors have big time hollywood careers of their own.  I'm sure they've made millions with all their box office hits and garned two Oscar nominations and won several critics awards over the years.  They're on the very top of the most wanted list of every producer in the buisness.  So Michael better get in line and heed their advice so one day he can be as big a star as they are.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Exactly. Gingerglory *is *expressing her opinion. And a very good opinion it is too. Well said Gingerglory.


Not when you say that people think they "own" MF. How does she/he know that about anyone here when this has not been expressed by anyone? I believe it has been said, you can express opinions about celebs, but not about each other.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Not when you say that people think they "own" MF. How does she/he know that about anyone here when this has not been expressed by anyone? I believe it has been said, you can express opinions about celebs, but not about each other.


Who said she was talking about anyone on this thread? Although if that rule was strictly adhered to you might lose a friend or two. And just because you get to express your opinion doesn't mean anyone has to agree with it nor does it mean they can't speak against it. Just because it's a gossip forum doesn't mean my comments have to be distasteful or malicious. Happy place people, happy place.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Not when you say that people think they "own" MF. How does she/he know that about anyone here when this has not been expressed by anyone? I believe it has been said, you can express opinions about celebs, but not about each other.


Lol people here might be clairvoyants talking about others goals or opinions without them being even stated. Either that or they are just obsessed with us. lol probably the second one.
I and you and everyone else can say whatverrrrrr opinion (good, bad, stalkerish) we want about Michael. What's the point of having post after post dissecting those opinions you don't like? No one knows.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Who said she was talking about anyone on this thread? Although if that rule was strictly adhered to you might lose a friend or two. And just because you get to express your opinion doesn't mean anyone has to agree with it nor does it mean they can't speak against it. Just because it's a gossip forum doesn't mean my comments have to be distasteful or malicious. Happy place people, happy place.


What?!? What friends, who are you referring to? I have never asked anyone to agree with me. I have no idea what this post is about. Are you confusing me with someone else again?


----------



## mchris55

DP.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Not when you say that people think they "own" MF. How does she/he know that about anyone here when this has not been expressed by anyone? I believe it has been said, you can express opinions about celebs, but not about each other.


By the way have you been looking at the dismissal marketing for AC? Some of the fans aren't happy with how disinterested Michael seems about the game and details. So embarrassing. Also, do you find it odd that Michael keeps repeating how he has never played the game or something along those lines? He could have at least tried to play or get to know the original game better in the four years he's been involved with the movie


----------



## Just Askin

As  a Michael Fassbender fan I really don't like it when people talk bad about him. I think he's a nice bloke, someone I love to watch and he's going out with a lovely woman. On top of that I find him physically gorgeous. I also don't like it when people give their opinions about his films, marketing tactics, private life, how many holidays he takes, all with the attitude they know what's best for him. Thing is lots of people visit this site so I think it only right they get the full picture as opposed to a chop and shop version of it. I also find it grating, in general, when people just appear to spread doom and gloom. Also the attention seekers, can't say they are my favourite either. Also...actually think that's it for now.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> What?!? What friends, who are you referring to? I have never asked anyone to agree with me. I have no idea what this post is about. Are you confusing me with someone else again?


Sorry for implying you had friends. Didn't mean to upset you. Have you seen The Light  Between Oceans by the way?


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> By the way have you been looking at the dismissal marketing for AC? Some of the fans aren't happy with how disinterested Michael seems about the game and details. So embarrassing. Also, do you find it odd that Michael keeps repeating how he has never played the game or something along those lines? He could have at least tried to play or get to know the original game better in the four years he's been involved with the movie


I have and I have no words. I am thisclose to the point of saying if he doesn't care, why should I? I KNOW someone will drag me to see Passengers the week it opens, will I see AC that week? I wouldn't be surprised if I didn't.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Sorry for implying you had friends. Didn't mean to upset you. Have you seen The Light  Between Oceans by the way?


You didn't upset me, I didn't understand what you were talking about and I still don't. I said I wasn't going to see TLBO months ago, why would that change?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> By the way have you been looking at the dismissal marketing for AC? Some of the fans aren't happy with how disinterested Michael seems about the game and details. So embarrassing. Also, do you find it odd that Michael keeps repeating how he has never played the game or something along those lines? He could have at least tried to play or get to know the original game better in the four years he's been involved with the movie


Yeah I understand that. Think Jurassic park films would have been way better if the cast actually got to practice running away from real dinosaurs. Hope James McAvoy has been living as 23 different people to get his role for Split (which looks awesome by the way) right.  Mind you, would becoming a gamer actually enhance his understanding of a role that's not in the games ? Food for thought I suppose.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> You didn't upset me, I didn't understand what you were talking about and I still don't. I said I wasn't going to see TLBO months ago, why would that change?


Excuse me for not remembering your every post.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> You didn't upset me, I didn't understand what you were talking about and I still don't. I said I wasn't going to see TLBO months ago, why would that change?


Good decision. lol I'm glad I didn't pay for my viewing. It's gonna come on tv soon enough anyways. Not my type of movie though. Not into sappy melodramas. 
As for AC, I rather watch that over passengers but if Michael won't promote it enough to drag me out the theaters, welll then I might just not go. Movies are so expensive these days and I know I'll be watching rogue one in that IMAX 3D which is a fortune a ticket anyways lol


----------



## Just Askin

Wow! If marketing totally controls a film fans view on going to actually see a film then there's not much hope for small independent films is there?


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I understand that. Think Jurassic park films would have been way better if the cast actually got to practice running away from real dinosaurs. Hope James McAvoy has been living as 23 different people to get his role for Split (which looks awesome by the way) right.  Mind you, would becoming a gamer actually enhance his understanding of a role that's not in the games ? Food for thought I suppose.


Uhhh what are you on about? Seriously go back and read your post.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I understand that. Think Jurassic park films would have been way better if the cast actually got to practice running away from real dinosaurs. Hope James McAvoy has been living as 23 different people to get his role for Split (which looks awesome by the way) right.  Mind you, would becoming a gamer actually enhance his understanding of a role that's not in the games ? Food for thought I suppose.


 LMAO, I've had the longest day and this post gave me life. Thank you!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I understand that. Think Jurassic park films would have been way better if the cast actually got to practice running away from real dinosaurs. Hope James McAvoy has been living as 23 different people to get his role for Split (which looks awesome by the way) right.  Mind you, would becoming a gamer actually enhance his understanding of a role that's not in the games ? Food for thought I suppose.



What is "dismissal marketing"? Not that I pretend to be an expert in that field... 

I find it hilarious that there are "fans" who get worked up over how much time/effort/money studios and actors invest in promoting films. What does it matter? Don't the professionals know better anyway....it's their investment? And why should Michael care if these "fans" are upset with his perceived lack of promotion? How are they qualified to tell him what he should be doing?


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Good decision. lol I'm glad I didn't pay for my viewing. It's gonna come on tv soon enough anyways. Not my type of movie though. Not into sappy melodramas.
> As for AC, I rather watch that over passengers but if Michael won't promote it enough to drag me out the theaters, welll then I might just not go. Movies are so expensive these days and I know I'll be watching rogue one in that IMAX 3D which is a fortune a ticket anyways lol


I understand. Rogue One doesn't really interest me, but then again you are talking to someone who has seen all of the Star Wars films, and believes the only one that was really good is The Empire Strikes Back. I have given up on the saga, even though I know I will see Rogue One eventually (LOL!). Did you see that it's tracking to an opening weekend of 135 million? Crazy!!!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I understand. Rogue One doesn't really interest me, but then again you are talking to someone who has seen all of the Star Wars films, and believes the only one that was really good is The Empire Strikes Back. I have given up on the saga, even though I know I will see Rogue One eventually (LOL!). Did you see that it's tracking to an opening weekend of 135 million? Crazy!!!



Wow that's crazy! Not surprised though, Star Wars brand is sure to attract people no matter what. Not a big Star Wars fan either but I always find their movies interesting and entertaining. AC on the other hand...


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Wow that's crazy! Not surprised though, Star Wars brand is sure to attract people no matter what. Not a big Star Wars fan either but I always find their movies interesting and entertaining. AC on the other hand...


Someone has work to do. A whole lot of work!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

AC seems like it'll be the kind of over-the-top absurd movie that invites slipping a flask into the theater. Fortunately others have already come up with an AC drinking game that could easily be altered to fit the movie:


----------



## Just Askin

All about the money for some I suppose. I'm actually looking forward to AC. Not gonna lie games always been around me but it's the cast, director and stunt team that is getting me to pay for a ticket.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> AC seems like it'll be the kind of over-the-top absurd movie that invites slipping a flask into the theater. Fortunately others have already come up with an AC drinking game that could easily be altered to fit the movie:
> View attachment 3505225


Looks good but my favourite drinking game is the one when you take off the lid, pour into a glass and then...drink it. Failing that the 20-21 game James McAvoy mentioned in the Michael interviews vid the other day is always good for a laugh.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> All about the money for some I suppose. I'm actually looking forward to AC. Not gonna lie games always been around me but it's the cast, director and stunt team that is getting me to pay for a ticket.



Could understand the obsession with money if it was their money. As it's not, makes me wonder why bother getting knickers in a twist? And what great expertise and insights do they think they have anyway? Anyone would think Michael was public property answerable to a bunch of movie goers, or film studios needed expert advice from amateurs the way some people go on!

Re AC, I'm no gamer either, but as this a film based on the games concept no knowledge of the game is necessary to enjoy it. I'm not a fan of prolonged action sequences either, but the premise of memory inheritance via DNA intrigues me, so I'll watch it for that, and to see Michael nailing the role as usual [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Could understand the obsession with money if it was their money. As it's not, makes me wonder why bother getting knickers in a twist? And what great expertise and insights do they think they have anyway? Anyone would think Michael was public property answerable to a bunch of movie goers, or film studios needed expert advice from amateurs the way some people go on!
> 
> Re AC, I'm no gamer either, but as this a film based on the games concept no knowledge of the game is necessary to enjoy it. I'm not a fan of prolonged action sequences either, but the premise of memory inheritance via DNA intrigues me, so I'll watch it for that, and to see Michael nailing the role as usual [emoji3]


And lest us not forget...he is shirtless in some of it


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Video game, action, and super hero movies don't interest me in the least. I can make exceptions, if a movie is really, really, well made or if I appreciate the work of certain actors and directors, but generally I find them unimaginative and boring.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael could use this guide to help him decide where to live. Good coffee is essential to a work-aholic


----------



## carmencrem

Well my hype low down a bit with the second trailer but.. when Michael fassbender invites you to see his movie, how can you say no---   apart from the flipped face (just look at his scar) this video is gorgeous!

Re action movies idk I like some of them I find boring some others.. it depends on actors/plot.. colours.. many things.. 

He's so cute at the beginning of the video


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Why yes, I have friends of the opposite sex and often my friends' siblings are friends too. That's normality right? I'd hate it if people cast aspersions on the basis I was in their company. I'm sure Michael would too if he knew people were implying things about him for no other reason than to paint him as duplicitous. Funny how some people get their kicks right?


99% of my friends are boys, so what? I'm not attracted to them. They're just fun to hang out with, In many occasions way more than girls!  


Just Askin said:


> As  a Michael Fassbender fan I really don't like it when people talk bad about him. I think he's a nice bloke, someone I love to watch and he's going out with a lovely woman. On top of that I find him physically gorgeous. I also don't like it when people give their opinions about his films, marketing tactics, private life, how many holidays he takes, all with the attitude they know what's best for him. Thing is lots of people visit this site so I think it only right they get the full picture as opposed to a chop and shop version of it. I also find it grating, in general, when people just appear to spread doom and gloom. Also the attention seekers, can't say they are my favourite either. Also...actually think that's it for now.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Well my hype low down a bit with the second trailer but.. when Michael fassbender invites you to see his movie, how can you say no---   apart from the flipped face (just look at his scar) this video is gorgeous!
> 
> Re action movies idk I like some of them I find boring some others.. it depends on actors/plot.. colours.. many things..
> 
> He's so cute at the beginning of the video



Knowing there is a lot of Parkour and only essential green screen is a really good selling point for me.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Video game, action, and super hero movies don't interest me in the least. I can make exceptions, if a movie is really, really, well made or if I appreciate the work of certain actors and directors, but generally I find them unimaginative and boring.


Do you think you will you go and see AC?


----------



## Esizzle

http://www.celebitchy.com/509734/michael_fassbender_irishman_i_would_never_consider_myself_british/

I missed this detail when I orignally read the most recent interview by Michael. 
"*He considers himself Irish, not British: *“I definitely still consider myself Irish. Yes, yes. And I’m definitely European.” After 20 years in London, does any part of him feel British? “I would never consider myself British,” he says firmly. Does he mind being claimed by our media for a Brit? He laughs. “Well, they only do it if I’m doing well. If I’m not, I’m Irish.”"

Interesting that he would not call himself (at least part British) even after living in England for the better part of last 20 or so years. So I guess living in London is just a matter of convenience!

"He thinks about San Francisco, and Austin or New Orleans. “But I like Europe, you know. I really do enjoy Europe.”" LOL funny he says that because he would be perfect in Austin and Austin would be perfect for him! But if he realllyyyy has to live in Europe, can he pick a more fun country like Spain? I could really see him living in Barcelona if not Austin haha


----------



## Just Askin

Wow. Some people seriously need to take History as well as Geography lessons. Can't even begin on this one.....


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Mmm ahah!
> *Super nice interview he was so relaxed and looked fine*  I'm very happy for them  I'm happy he's satisfyied, successful and in love, it's the best thing in life.
> I wish him all the best, he deserves the world.


You don't know how to read his body language.. 



JaneWT said:


> The tone of the interview in print is not being disputed.
> 
> Michael remarked, twice, that CL's first words to him were, "What's it like having a big c*ck?".  She strenuously denies this and implies that he was more than complicit in the flirtation that she alleges went on.  I adore Michael.  I don't care for CL's witterings.  I know who I believe. _ However, _if she is so sure of herself then all she need do is publish that transcript; the true, unedited, word-for-word account of their conversation as it happened.  Her online rants suggest she might do this.  This is the source of my unease.


Actually,now she's saying that she has never said that he was flirting with her. She just wrote that he would have willingly showed his penis if she had asked..  As I said,Camilla Long should thank him because he talked about "flirting".. I really think she believes that Michael was flirting with her when he was asking her the same personal questions that she was asking him.. he wasn't interested in her sex life.  It was pretty obvious that he was uncomfortable and annoyed by the fact that she was totally disinterested in his film.   When you're interviewing an actor and at a certain point he says "everything is about the cock with you?",the tone of the whole conversation is clear. She should release the audio of the interview,but if _that _was her article..



pearlyqueen said:


> Well she hasn't so far and I doubt she will because I suspect she was actually even worse than her finished printed article suggests, so she'd come off worse.
> There has been a lot of traffic on twitter and all the comments I've seen so far are appalled by Long and sympathetic towards Michael, and these are from a wide range of people.


I also found this tweet:
@recordedpicture: Having worked with the exemplary Michael Fassbender, we know who to believe. https://twitter.com/camillalong/status/789893642722897920



> Whether "what's it like to have a big cock" was the first thing she said to him is a detail, especially when the first line of the interview *is her remarking " I couldn't help but notice he has an enormous penis" *swiftly followed by her asking him to comment on its size in relation to going full frontal in Shame.
> Ultimately Michael was just paraphrasing the gist and tone of his encounter with her and I think that his recollection is borne out by the article as it stands.


She actually  said those exact words because he replied "that's kind of you.." If she thinks that her article was totally appropriate,probably she also thinks that she was complimenting him.

Yesterday..
https://twitter.com/camillalong/status/791367783904907265
@camillalong  @winningworlds @RichardBrooks18 @AndreasLeKirk @fassycat He lied about the questions I asked, *and lied about what I said he did *
Well,he actually lied.. she was worse.
@camillalong Btw I think it is because he is slightly thick and can't remember, not because he gives a ****.
Why an actor who would have willingly showed his penis should give a ****.. 

@camillalong So what? He'd spent 100 minutes shoving it in my face *so I thought it'd be rude not to mention it*


https://twitter.com/AndreasLeKirk/status/790635114371878912
@AndreasLeKirk  @camillalong @RichardBrooks18 guessing you sued GQ for libel over this, too?  http://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-gq-june-2012-interview … ‏
@camillalong @AndreasLeKirk Read my timeline. It's all there. *And the interview disproves him *
 I guess it's why the GQ journalist brought up her article in the first place..


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Why yes, I have friends of the opposite sex and often my friends' siblings are friends too. That's normality right? I'd hate it if people cast aspersions on the basis I was in their company. I'm sure Michael would too if he knew people were implying things about him for no other reason than to paint him as duplicitous. Funny how some people get their kicks right?


Doesn't that article say that he was with American and French friend*s*?



gingerglory said:


> I smell desperation...Life goes on. Get over it.


I've just found under his tag on tumblr (posted by a certain someone who used to post here..) a link to this Standard article about the premiere.. The fact that someone thinks that "random" people (presumably) outside his "fandom" are wasting time writing passionate long essays about TLBO,Vikander and Fassbender is always hilarious.. The overreaction about this film and every type of promotion they're contractually obliged to do is hilarious (and embarrassing). 



Just Askin said:


> The assumptions made are more reflective of the person making them than the person they are about. In my experience you will only accuse others of what you yourself are capable of.
> Look at Michaels upbringing and family. Apart from the withdrawn accusation, has there ever been a bad word or complaint towards him? Only on the nut nut blogs. And let's face it, setting up a blog or site just to trash talk someone because you don't like their girlfriend *is kind of weird* from the start. Really  bad reflection of oneself.


It's an euphemism.



Esizzle said:


> By the way have you been looking at the dismissal marketing for AC? *Some of the fans aren't happy with how disinterested Michael seems about the game and details*. So embarrassing. Also, do you find it odd that Michael keeps repeating how he has never played the game or something along those lines? He could have at least tried to play or get to know the original game better in the four years he's been involved with the movie


Where? I don't understand the problem with the promotion. There're two months to promote the film. I don't see people like Pratt and Lawrence doing anything either. It's too soon. I don't know where this assumption that he's disinterested and he's not doing anything comes from.. Because I'm pretty sure that he's already talking with the press. I don't know what he's supposed to do. But considering that according to someone he's still secretely campaigning for TLBO (I don't where),I'm not surprised to see a certain kind of reactions. 

This music is much more fitting:


----------



## twin-fun

Esizzle said:


> http://www.celebitchy.com/509734/michael_fassbender_irishman_i_would_never_consider_myself_british/
> 
> I missed this detail when I orignally read the most recent interview by Michael.
> "*He considers himself Irish, not British: *“I definitely still consider myself Irish. Yes, yes. And I’m definitely European.” After 20 years in London, does any part of him feel British? “I would never consider myself British,” he says firmly. Does he mind being claimed by our media for a Brit? He laughs. “Well, they only do it if I’m doing well. If I’m not, I’m Irish.”"
> 
> *Interesting that he would not call himself (at least part British) even after living in England for the better part of last 20 or so years*. So I guess living in London is just a matter of convenience!
> 
> "He thinks about San Francisco, and Austin or New Orleans. “But I like Europe, you know. I really do enjoy Europe.”" LOL funny he says that because he would be perfect in Austin and Austin would be perfect for him! But if he realllyyyy has to live in Europe, can he pick a more fun country like Spain? I could really see him living in Barcelona if not Austin haha



Can you please elaborate on why he or anybody else should feel that way? I grew up in a European country, moved overseas almost 30 years ago, and still wouldn't consider myself anything but a European. According to you what is the cut off date for having to give up one's background or cultural identity?


----------



## pearlyqueen

twin-fun said:


> Can you please elaborate on why he or anybody else should feel that way? I grew up in a European country, moved overseas almost 30 years ago, and still wouldn't consider myself anything but a European. According to you what is the cut off date for having to give up one's background or cultural identity?



London is probably the most multi cultural city in the world and one of the reasons it's such a great city. People of all cultures, nationalities and ethnicities living and thriving together yet each able to and encouraged to retain their original national identity. My mother came to London from Ireland nearly 50 years ago and still identifies and feels Irish, there's no reason why she wouldn't! Similarly Michael made his home in London 20 years ago and identifies as Irish, it's the way London inhabitants are.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Wow. Some people seriously need to take History as well as Geography lessons. Can't even begin on this one.....



Back to August I already felt that some people seriously in need to take up geography lessons. Now history classes have to be added into the mix.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>



I suppose to somebody brought up in Ireland the weather in London is very dry in comparison! Rain aside, Michael has said on record many times that he considers London his home and how much he loves London...and I was standing inches from him and heard him say how good it felt to be back in London at the TLBO premiere last week, like home. He has many Irish friends here too, such a high population of Irish people here, me included!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I suppose to somebody brought up in Ireland the weather in London is very dry in comparison! Rain aside, Michael has said on record many times that he considers London his home and how much he loves London...and I was standing inches from him and heard him say how good it felt to be back in London at the TLBO premiere last week, like home. He has many Irish friends here too, such a high population of Irish people here, me included!


Me too too.  100% Irish Londoner lol


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> London is probably the most multi cultural city in the world and one of the reasons it's such a great city. People of all cultures, nationalities and ethnicities living and thriving together yet each able to and encouraged to retain their original national identity. My mother came to London from Ireland nearly 50 years ago and still identifies and feels Irish, there's no reason why she wouldn't! Similarly Michael made his home in London 20 years ago and identifies as Irish, it's the way London inhabitants are.



London is a very happening city, lots of museums, theatres and foods literally from the whole world. Can easily find quite authentic Hong Kong dim sum and snacks , Malay , Singaporean foods since it has people of all cultures and nationalities there. 
Sure want to go visit London again and other part of Britain plus Ireland next time. Weaker pound sterling is an attractive plus point.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> London is a very happening city, lots of museums, theatres and foods literally from the whole world. Can easily find quite authentic Hong Kong dim sum and snacks , Malay , Singaporean foods since it has people of all cultures and nationalities there.
> Sure want to go visit London again and other part of Britain plus Ireland next time. Weaker pound sterling is an attractive plus point.



Ah yes, the weaker pound right now ... our loss is your gain! Michael's too as he always gets paid in Euros! And don't forget our great parks when you visit next time!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah yes, the weaker pound right now ... our loss is your gain! Michael's too as he always gets paid in Euros! And don't forget our great parks when you visit next time!



If he gets paid in euro then he gains a lot from exchange. I supposed his company might get contracts in euro but pays local staff in pound! Haha!
Want to visit the parks frequent by Michael- like the last spotting in regent (?) park.....


----------



## twin-fun

pearlyqueen said:


> London is probably the most multi cultural city in the world and one of the reasons it's such a great city. People of all cultures, nationalities and ethnicities living and thriving together yet each able to and encouraged to retain their original national identity. My mother came to London from Ireland nearly 50 years ago and still identifies and feels Irish, there's no reason why she wouldn't! Similarly Michael made his home in London 20 years ago and identifies as Irish, it's the way London inhabitants are.



While I agree that London is a multi cultural city, it doesn't even compare with New York.


----------



## Just Askin

"I think London's sexy because it's so full of eccentrics"- Rachel Weisz


----------



## Esizzle

twin-fun said:


> While I agree that London is a multi cultural city, it doesn't even compare with New York.


NYC is hands down one of the best cities in the world. Let me PM you about your last question to me...if that is ok with you.


----------



## Just Askin

twin-fun said:


> While I agree that London is a multi cultural city, it doesn't even compare with New York.


I always assumed that. However, I was speaking to a woman in her late twenties the other day. She moved to London from New York 3 years ago. She told me she had never experienced the 'mixing of so many backgrounds in one place before'. She is fiercely proud of New York but said she felt the different cultures and races were more directly integrated in London. Like door to door as opposed to neighbourhood. I have no experience of it so I'm all ears.


----------



## Just Askin

Pearly this is the pic I told you about. Note the knee pads. Great for groveling  I mean biking in.


----------



## Selayang430

Bought a Tim Tam from supermarket this  noon - bet Michael loves the dark chocolate favor too[emoji847]
Previously used to have free Tim Tam from boss every time he travels back from Perth[emoji4]


----------



## Just Askin

We have a biscuit bar called Penguin. It's what Tim Tams were based on. Would love to try a Tim Tam one day lol. Drinking your tea through a penguin has to be done. Same as the Tim Yam slam!

Sure Michael knows these


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.rte.ie/entertainment/201...assbender-describes-movie-life-as-incredible/ Aww cool! I'm so happy for him!


----------



## Selayang430

Michael's interview on Ryan Tubridy show on RTE radio. His part came in around 41'. Interesting interview, he talked about TLBO, family, Oscar and Alicia 
https://cdn.rasset.ie/manifest/audi...yantub_cl10639783_10642303_261_/manifest.m3u8


----------



## carmencrem

You can also listen on the radio!


----------



## pearlyqueen

twin-fun said:


> While I agree that London is a multi cultural city, it doesn't even compare with New York.



Going to have to disagree with you there I'm afraid. I'm a Londoner who has visited NYC frequently and see more ethnic diversity and integration here than in NY. 



Source:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/culture/story/...w-york-why-london-is-the-worlds-greatest-city


As for the other aspects of which is the greater city, IMO London wins hands down, has everything NY has plus the history, the weather, the architecture, housing, investment in the arts,the parks and the geographical location..... (not to mention a 75% lower murder rate!) and is undeniably cleaner and greener. Naturally I'm biased but these American sources are also in agreement:


https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....n-has-that-new-york-city-should?client=safari

http://www.citymetric.com/business/10-objective-reasons-why-london-better-new-york-749

And here are a collection of opinions:
https://www.quora.com/How-does-London-compare-to-New-York-City-when-it-comes-to-quality-of-life

There are objective and subjective opinions favouring one over the other, and much depends on whether you're European or American and your position in life. But all the data supports that London is more multicultural than New York.

Maybe Michael being European results in him choosing London as his home along with the easy access to his family in Ireland, his partner's family in Sweden, his favourite holiday spots in Europe... as well as the parks and the greater tranquility achievable here and the city being a global hub in his industry. Guess he's put down roots with his friends and social network too [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> We have a biscuit bar called Penguin. It's what Tim Tams were based on. Would love to try a Tim Tam one day lol. Drinking your tea through a penguin has to be done. Same as the Tim Yam slam!
> 
> Sure Michael knows these




Bet Michael knows how to p-pick up a Penguin [emoji210][emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Michael's interview on Ryan Tubridy show on RTE radio. His part came in around 41'. Interesting interview, he talked about TLBO, family, Oscar and Alicia
> https://cdn.rasset.ie/manifest/audi...yantub_cl10639783_10642303_261_/manifest.m3u8



Just listened to it - Michael sure does sound very happy and relaxed. Good to know Alicia had a blast in Killarney too! [emoji2]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Just listened to it - Michael sure does sound very happy and relaxed. Good to know Alicia had a blast in Killarney too! [emoji2]



Love the part when he talked about his career - from a humble target of making a living out of it to working with many excellent people in the industry. Funny part is the interviewer reminded him that Alicia in other interview 'few doors down the floor' said Michael never watched any of her movie when they filmed TLBO. Can't blame him too Alicia had very few English movies then.  
What is the meaning of "kind of just rolled with it ?" - just let it happened?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Love the part when he talked about his career - from a humble target of making a living out of it to working with many excellent people in the industry. Funny part is the interviewer reminded him that Alicia in other interview 'few doors down the floor' said Michael never watched any of her movie when they filmed TLBO. Can't blame him too Alicia had very few English movies then.
> What is the meaning of "kind of just rolled with it ?" - just let it happened?



In this context it means they accepted what was happening in their real life is natural (falling in love) and used their feelings in making the film - which enhanced their chemistry. 

IA it's very refreshing hearing Michael talk about how happy he is with his career too, and his priorities, i.e. not seeking out commercial success or awards, but on choosing projects that resonate with him personally or that he finds provocative. Confirms what we know, that he's an actor in it for the art, not a wannabe A list celebrity!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Love the part when he talked about his career - from a humble target of making a living out of it to working with many excellent people in the industry. Funny part is the interviewer reminded him that Alicia in other interview 'few doors down the floor' said Michael never watched any of her movie when they filmed TLBO. Can't blame him too Alicia had very few English movies then.
> What is the meaning of "kind of just rolled with it ?" - just let it happened?


Exactly that. Just let it happen naturally.


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


>


lol he's busted and he knows it


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/792101554606211072 Michael in London today


----------



## Just Askin

https://cdn.rasset.ie/manifest/audi...haelfas_c21079586_21079590_261_/manifest.m3u8
Loved this interview.
(interview only)


----------



## Just Askin

Hunger Interview.
A tumblr post today prompted me to look for this. Can't find the original though.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Hunger Interview.
> A tumblr post today prompted me to look for this. Can't find the original though.




Jfc buy a comb buddy


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Jfc buy a comb buddy


Leave his bed hair alone! It's good for the exercising of one's imagination...


----------



## JaneWT

It's a good week to be a Fassbender fan in the UK, isn't it!  All three of Steve McQueen's cinema films are on UK TV (OK, Hunger is on ridiculously late on Thursday/Friday morning, but we won't dwell on that) and TLBO is released!

I am seeing TLBO tomorrow and trying to go in with an open mind, but having read the book/watched the trailer/read the reviews/seen the interview/discussed it on this forum, an open mind is almost impossible.  I am going with a friend who hasn't a clue what the film's about, though, and hasn't even seen the trailer (she thinks it's a straight love story) so it will be interesting to hear what she thinks afterwards.  My worst fears are that I will be left cold by it.  Anyone else seeing it for the first time this week?


----------



## JaneWT

Soooo, Michael's playing 'David' in Alien Covenant, as we know, and also 'Walter'!   Interesting that he's playing two androids; I thought that perhaps he was playing one android (David) and one human.  There have been so many snippets of Alien Covenant news over the last couple of years that I lose track.

I wonder why they picked the name 'Walter'?  It's a bit of an odd one.  Perhaps it has something to do with where on the alphabet the name comes??  Alien androids: * A*sh, *B*ishop, *C*all, *D*avid.  'D' is the fourth letter from the beginning of the alphabet, and 'W' is the fourth letter from the _end_ of the alphabet, so perhaps Walter is David's exact opposite.  Who knows.  My mind's gone into useless overdrive.


----------



## JaneWT

From Caitlin Moran's _Celebrity Watch_ in Friday's Times newspaper.   Silly, but quite funny.  With apologies to all the non-UK people reading this forum, because it probably won't make sense....


----------



## aprilmayjune

ugh, wanted to embed this, don't know how.

http://people.com/movies/michael-fassbender-sings-to-alicia-vikander-light-behind-oceans/

bts footage


----------



## carmencrem

http://people.com/movies/michael-fa...rack+(PEOPLE.com:+Style+Watch+-+Off+The+Rack) This is so cute!! Michael sings for Alicia as well, behind the scenes  it's so--- aww


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> ugh, wanted to embed this, don't know how.
> 
> http://people.com/movies/michael-fassbender-sings-to-alicia-vikander-light-behind-oceans/
> 
> bts footage



Sorry but...swoon


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> http://people.com/movies/michael-fa...rack+(PEOPLE.com:+Style+Watch+-+Off+The+Rack) This is so cute!! Michael sings for Alicia as well, behind the scenes  it's so--- aww



This is so cute! Michael is singing "Star of the County Down", an Irish song I know well. 

So lovely to watch - feels very intimate [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> It's a good week to be a Fassbender fan in the UK, isn't it!  All three of Steve McQueen's cinema films are on UK TV (OK, Hunger is on ridiculously late on Thursday/Friday morning, but we won't dwell on that) and TLBO is released!
> 
> I am seeing TLBO tomorrow and trying to go in with an open mind, but having read the book/watched the trailer/read the reviews/seen the interview/discussed it on this forum, an open mind is almost impossible.  I am going with a friend who hasn't a clue what the film's about, though, and hasn't even seen the trailer (she thinks it's a straight love story) so it will be interesting to hear what she thinks afterwards.  My worst fears are that I will be left cold by it.  Anyone else seeing it for the first time this week?



Yes I saw Film 4's listings this week - a Fassbender marathon!

Hope you enjoy TLBO as much as I did!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Nothing special considering he's sang it to everyone


----------



## pearlyqueen

From People:

"Watch Michael Fassbender Sweetly Serenade Girlfriend Alicia Vikander in Behind-the-Scenes Clip from The Light Between Oceans

If we didn’t already know that Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander fell in love while filming their drama The Light Between Oceans, this exclusive behind-the-scenes clip from the romantic period drama puts a shining spotlight on their undeniable chemistry.

In the video — in which we see brief clips of Fassbender and Vikander improvising their dialogue, movements and obviously enjoying each other’s company — director Derek Cianfrance says that when he was casting the film, he hoped he’d find two actors who made you believe in their romance.


“When you’re casting a romance, you want it to fit,” he says. “Alicia and Michael ended up working together in such a beautiful way.”

Later in the clip, Vikander, 28, recalls a moment during filming when Fassbender, 39, encouraged her to suggest things for him to do in a scene, which led to him bursting into song.

“The first day, he was like, ‘Give me a new idea!’ ” Vikander says. “That is not many times I’ve had another actor say that, and I just spelled something out.”

The clip then cuts to the moment in question — a very sweet scene where Vikander is working in the kitchen grading cheese and she asks Fassbender to sing her a song. He complies and belts out with what sounds like an Irish folk song.

The movie, about a couple who decide to raise a baby they find adrift in a rowboat, will be available to own and stream on Digital HD, Blu-ray, DVD and On Demand on Jan. 24, 2017."


----------



## artemis09

LOL that seems to be his go-to song. A part of me really wants him to do some kind of musical. I know he already did Frank, but if he got into something closer to a "classic" kind of musical, that would be cool. His voice has the potential for that kind of music, in my opinion.

On another note, I'm kind of surprised at this point that they're still releasing articles/write-ups/interviews on TLBO. I know it's now just releasing in the UK, but this is getting a bit excessive at this point. Granted, I've seen the movie already so maybe I'm over it, but I don't know what the studio is trying to do. It seems like promo is being wasted on a movie that has been released in most countries save for maybe a couple, so I'm not sure what their strategy is here.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://people.com/movies/michael-fa...rack+(PEOPLE.com:+Style+Watch+-+Off+The+Rack) This is so cute!! Michael sings for Alicia as well, behind the scenes  it's so--- aww



So Alicia asked Michael to sing a song for her and he complied - by then already had a PR plan in mind ! [emoji10][emoji47][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://t.co/ZsfnFPYKIm

*The Light Between Oceans: A Review
THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS*

* I've not read The Light Between Oceans, so yet again I cannot say whether the film version is better or worse than the book.  I however hope that the book is better, and imagine it is so.   The Light Between Oceans is so overt in it desperate efforts to be 'sweeping' and 'romantic' that it borders on parody, all but whispering "give me an Oscar"...even if two of the stars already have them.  

Whispering is a good way to describe The Light Between Oceans.  There's a lot of whispering in the film, so much so that they should have included subtitles.  This is the type of movie that declares its intentions of being 'lush', 'romantic', even 'touching', but only ends up frustrating someone who wants some sense of actual human emotion.

Emotionally stunted World War I veteran Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender) accepts what at first is a temporary assignment as the lighthouse keeper on Janus Island in western Australia.  While on the mainland, he meets Isabel Graysmark (Alicia Vikander).  She openly asks him to marry her and take her to Janus, but he declines.  He does agree to correspond with her.  Quickly, romance grows, and they marry.

At first, the Sherbournes love Janus and each other, but tragedy strikes twice when Isabel miscarries both her babies.  She soon starts having emotional difficulties coping with life, and Tom in his quiet way attempts to keep her on an even keel.  Fate takes an unexpected turn when a rowboat washes upon Janus.  Inside is a dead man...and a crying baby.

Take a guess what happens next.  I'll wait...
In a shocking twist, Isabel urges Tom to not mention the dead man & baby to his superiors and pass the baby off as their own.   Tom doesn't want to at first, but Isabel is in such a state, and he loves her so much...it isn't long before he sends message that Isabel had a premature birth, and that they now have a daughter whom they name Lucy.
Lucy is brought up by a happy Isabel and a loving but internally conflicted Tom.  Back on the mainland Isabel's family is delighted that their daughter has both happiness and a child.  At Lucy's baptism Tom wanders to the graveyard to encounter a mysterious figure mourning at a grave.  He quickly finds that this woman, Hannah (Rachel Weisz) is mourning her German-born husband and daughter Grace...lost at sea.
Obviously, Tom finds that Hannah is Lucy's real mother, so now he's in a quandary.  He loves Lucy (sorry, couldn't resist) and Isabel, but he cannot bear the guilt of knowing that Hannah has no closure.  He secretly sends message to Hannah telling her that her daughter is alive and well.  This of course sends Hannah into a frenzy to find her beloved Grace, getting help from her formerly estranged father, Septimus (Brian Brown).
Tom, Isabel, and Lucy come back to the mainland to celebrate the Janus Island Lighthouse's 40th Anniversary, and there Tom & Isabel meet Hannah face-to-face. Hannah reveals that if she had a daughter, she'd be Lucy's age.  She also reveals how she lost her husband and daughter.  While Tom has always known, Isabel puts two-and-two together.  Despite his guilt, Isabel insists that things are best left as they are.
Needless to say, Tom doesn't feel that way.  He sends a rattle that came with Lucy, one that is recognized by one of Tom's coworkers, who promptly turns him in for the reward money Septimus announces.  Tom is arrested for murder, suspected of having killed Hannah's husband.  Lucy is torn from Isabel's arms and delivered to Hannah, who doesn't seem to quite understand why this child won't answer to Grace and wants nothing to do with her.
Curious that.
Eventually, before he is sent to trial and execution, Isabel (who has refused to speak to him) rushes to his side and confesses that she was the brains of the operation.  Hannah, moved by their story, says she will ask for clemency for them.  
Many years pass, and Lucy Grace Rutherford seeks out a retired Tom.  She reveals she is the girl in the boat, and he reveals Isabel died in the interim, but leaves a letter for her.  Lucy Grace also comes with her own son, whom Tom takes on as his unofficial grandson.*

* Part of my issue with The Light Between Oceans is how overt it is in its desire, its need, its call, to be 'romantic'.  The cinematography is in an almost permanent gauze that screams out how the images are suppose to sweep us into a story that hammers at us with its pleas to be seen as epic and grand.

It's not so much a case of gilding the lily as it is drowning said lily with excessive attention.

I suppose the cinematography had to do some screaming because the actors in The Light Between Oceans were told to essentially murmur their lines by screenwriter/director Derek Cianfrance.  So much soft speaking between Fassbender and Vikander several scenes play like parodies of those old Obsession Perfume commercials. For those of you not old enough to remember this series of ads that soon became sources of mockery...

 If you can imagine a whole movie where everyone, even sailors and police officers, speak in this breathy, soft voice, then you know how people spoke in The Light Between Oceans.  

Actually, I think the people in the Obsession commercials spoke louder than those in The Light Between Oceans.  Even in moments where people would probably be shouting or screaming (such as when Isabel and Tom argue about what to do with the foundling or during the storm when Isabel is having her miscarriage and rushes to Tom in the lighthouse), everyone has this very 'poetic' soft voice that is practically parody.  One wonders if they shot the film inside a library.

Sadly, the soft tones of the actors doesn't help make much of a contrived plot.

I have a big problem with how Tom just happened upon Hannah and knew that Lucy was connected to her.  What if they hadn't come upon her and discovered the truth at the Lighthouse Anniversary?  Vikander played that part well, the conflicting emotions coming across her face.  That, however, was her only good scene, as she was so sotto voce that she came across as if not completely dim certainly someone who never was a real person.

No, I'm walking that back, when Lucy was ripped from her arms, she did a good job too.  Not in the Meryl Streep in Sophie's Choice way but not bad either.

Fassbender was surprisingly one-note, all pensive looks and loving looks, depending on the scene.  Weisz looked as if she was in another movie altogether, as her character never made a case as to why she would have been better than the Sherbournes.

Actually, throughout the whole film we never got a real sense of how Tom was so torn by his secret.  I think many people probably would have sided with Isabel and thought Tom was an idiot for tearing Lucy from Isabel's arms to turn over to someone we hardly knew.  As was pointed out to me, Hannah had come to a form of peace with what she thought was her loss, so the revealing of the truth didn't free her.  It made her more miserable.  

It made Isabel borderline psychotic.

It didn't alleviate Tom's guilt.

What a lousy story when you think of it.

What was wrong with having Lucy discover the truth long when she was an adult and could decide whether to contact her real family or not?  What was the point of tearing apart this loving family if Tom never came across as someone wracked with guilt over Hannah?   

I know what The Light Between Oceans was going for.  The fact that it fails is more a result of Cianfrance's need to force the 'romance', the 'tragedy', the 'lushness' than letting them flow naturally.  Ultimately, it would not have surprised me if either Tom or Isabel said softly, "Every Little Breeze Seems to Whisper Lucy..."
*
*DECISION: D+*


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> This is so cute! Michael is singing "Star of the County Down", an Irish song I know well.
> 
> So lovely to watch - feels very intimate [emoji76][emoji76]



Surprisingly, the song actually fits.


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> LOL that seems to be his go-to song. A part of me really wants him to do some kind of musical. I know he already did Frank, but if he got into something closer to a "classic" kind of musical, that would be cool. His voice has the potential for that kind of music, in my opinion.
> 
> On another note, I'm kind of surprised at this point that they're still releasing articles/write-ups/interviews on TLBO. I know it's now just releasing in the UK, but this is getting a bit excessive at this point. Granted, I've seen the movie already so maybe I'm over it, but I don't know what the studio is trying to do. It seems like promo is being wasted on a movie that has been released in most countries save for maybe a couple, so I'm not sure what their strategy is here.



The USA may have had promo to tie in with the release there - currently you're seeing the promo for the UK and Ireland release tomorrow. Don't understand your point on wasting promo? What's excessive?


----------



## Selayang430

artemis09 said:


> LOL that seems to be his go-to song. A part of me really wants him to do some kind of musical. I know he already did Frank, but if he got into something closer to a "classic" kind of musical, that would be cool. His voice has the potential for that kind of music, in my opinion.
> 
> On another note, I'm kind of surprised at this point that they're still releasing articles/write-ups/interviews on TLBO. I know it's now just releasing in the UK, but this is getting a bit excessive at this point. Granted, I've seen the movie already so maybe I'm over it, but I don't know what the studio is trying to do. It seems like promo is being wasted on a movie that has been released in most countries save for maybe a couple, so I'm not sure what their strategy is here.



U.K. / Ireland / Australia/ New Zealand open in early November. It makes sense to do it now. It is not like after US release = job done. There are other parts of the world do matter.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Who or what exactly is Ricks Cafe Texan and what credentials does it have to review films?

Not sure if this one from Robbie Collin, respected film critic of The Telegraph has been posted here yet? 



The Light Between Oceans: Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander show breath-catching depth 

Dir: Derek Cianfrance; Starring: Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander, Rachel Weisz, Florence Clery, Jack Thompson, Bryan Brown. 12A cert, 133 mins.

The Light Between Oceans, the new film from Derek Cianfrance, is mostly set on Janus Rock, a wind-bitten, froth-flecked island 100 miles off the coast of Australia. As I watched, I my face felt raw and stung with salt, which had something to do with its vivid evocations of landscape and climate, but perhaps more with the steady stream of tears that began trickling down my cheeks after half an hour or so and didn’t stop until after the lights came up. 

Cianfrance, the director of Blue Valentine and The Place Beyond the Pines, has come to Venice with a tour de force weepie – albeit one that loses none of the moral intricacy and novelistic scope of his earlier work, nor its curiosity about the fragile fastenings between one generation and the next. (It’s his first film to actually be based on a novel, the same-titled debut by the Australian author M L Stedman.)

Better still, it comes spiced with the curtain-twitching pleasure of seeing a real-life couple playing one on screen – and given the couple in question are Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, thoughtful cinema-owners may wish to have cold compresses and jugs of iced water on hand, and perhaps also a wrenched-open fire hydrant in the foyer.

It’s 1918, in the immediate aftermath of World War I. Fassbender plays Tom Sherbourne, a survivor of the Western Front who seeks out a job as a lighthouse keeper “to get away from things for a little while”, as he puts it. As Tom disembarks a train en route to his new post, on the swirling  he’s conspicuously one of the few non-amputees among men of his age: the scene lightly seeds the survivor’s guilt that becomes the film’s key dramatic motor, although Fassbender plays it with total control, treading down Tom’s feelings like the embers of a fire that won’t go out. 

As he arrives in the small harbour town where he’ll find passage to Janus, he sees a young woman feeding gulls by the shore: this is Isabel (Vikander), and there’s an immediate, though guarded, mutual attraction. After his first three months on Janus – lots of shots of Fassbender in bristly jumpers sitting on rocks, Fassbender in a vest and braces leaning on an anvil, and so on – Tom returns to the mainland to court Isabel in earnest. On a walk, she jokingly proposes, and we know the idea seriously appeals to her from the way she bites her lips as soon as the words leave them.

They return to Janus as husband and wife, and start to make a home. On their wedding night the lovemaking is hesitant and ultimately brief, though it’s less non-event than warm-up lap. There is a skin-pricklingly intimate shot the morning after of Tom tracing his fingers across Isabel’s back in the same way he used a pair of compasses to plot his route to Janus: later, he kisses her lower stomach as she sits astride him in bed, and her skin glows with promise in the honeyed light.

Children, it’s heavily implied, are the obvious next step. But fate disagrees, and the couple suffer two miscarriages in close succession – Vikander playing Isabel’s impossibly complex knot of emotions at this time with laser-like perceptiveness. (There’s an unshakeable moment in which she pushes her cheek against the ground by her babies’ graves, as if trying to hear them through the earth.)

Then one morning, shortly after their second loss, a small boat washes ashore: in it are a dead man and what’s presumably his baby daughter, still alive and squawking for food. As soon as Isabel picks her up, we realise she won’t easily relinquish her. 

The Light Between Oceans explores the consequences, both immediate and dizzyingly long-term, of the couple’s decision to take in this child – whom they name Lucy – and pass her off as their own, rather than report her missing. Both Fassbender and Vikander explore their characters’ various thorny moral quandaries and shifting states of mind in breath-catching depth, drilling down through the plot’s melodramatic crust to the swirling ethical magma underneath.

They’re matched by a superb Rachel Weisz as Hannah Roennfeldt, the daughter of a local landowner (Bryan Brown) whose connection to Lucy isn’t too hard to guess, but deserves to be uncovered at the film’s chosen pace, which is certainly contemplative (it runs to two-and-a-quarter hours) but never a drag. Stedman’s novel has often been likened to Thomas Hardy, but Cianfrance’s film reminded me just as much of Hitchcock’s Rebecca, from the obvious body-in-a-boat connection to its fascination with family secrets and the lingering sway held by the dead over the living. 

Cinematographer Adam Arkapaw, who also shot Fassbender in Macbeth and the forthcoming Assassin’s Creed, brings an antique, time-faded look to both setting and cast that feels more carefully considered than Alexandre Desplat’s quite conventionally swirling score, although this is a handsome production all round – right down to the stockpile of preposterously cute tots who play Lucy over the years, including Chichester-born Florence Clery, the four-year-old version who gets the lion’s share of the drama.

But the reason it digs its claws in is its willingness to not take sides, to let every nail-biting dilemma bleach and curl in the sun, unsolved, as they would in life. Every character does all the wrong things for all the right reasons, and you find yourself sympathising with each decision they make while agreeing with none of them. It’s a sad story for sure, but what makes you cry is the breadth of its compassion.

Rating: 4 Stars [emoji294]️[emoji294]️[emoji294]️[emoji294]️


----------



## artemis09

Selayang430 said:


> U.K. / Ireland / Australia/ New Zealand open in early November. It makes sense to do it now. It is not like after US release = job done. There are other parts of the world do matter.


Please do not assume that's what I was implying. I'm aware that other parts of the world matter. And to the other reply, I'm aware that this promo is primarily for the UK/Ireland release. However, in comparison to promos for other films like X-Men (which if memory serves me correctly wasn't really note-worthy especially by franchise-movie standards), this one seems a bit much. They've already had multiple film festival premieres/screenings in different countries and technically have been promoting this since late July, which seems long at this point. That's all I was saying.


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> Please do not assume that's what I was implying. I'm aware that other parts of the world matter. And to the other reply, I'm aware that this promo is primarily for the UK/Ireland release. However, in comparison to promos for other films like X-Men (which if memory serves me correctly wasn't really note-worthy especially by franchise-movie standards), this one seems a bit much. They've already had multiple film festival premieres/screenings in different countries and technically have been promoting this since late July, which seems long at this point. That's all I was saying.



There have only been two premieres I'm aware of for TLBO - the Venice Film Festival and London.


----------



## Selayang430

artemis09 said:


> Please do not assume that's what I was implying. I'm aware that other parts of the world matter. And to the other reply, I'm aware that this promo is primarily for the UK/Ireland release. However, in comparison to promos for other films like X-Men (which if memory serves me correctly wasn't really note-worthy especially by franchise-movie standards), this one seems a bit much. They've already had multiple film festival premieres/screenings in different countries and technically have been promoting this since late July, which seems long at this point. That's all I was saying.



Ok, noted. What I see is the priority of promotion varies. It is up to the program plan / marketing strategy etc.
If this is also considered excessive, next time do Skype or video conference enough already


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> Please do not assume that's what I was implying. I'm aware that other parts of the world matter. And to the other reply, I'm aware that this promo is primarily for the UK/Ireland release. However, in comparison to promos for other films like X-Men (which if memory serves me correctly wasn't really note-worthy especially by franchise-movie standards), this one seems a bit much. They've already had multiple film festival premieres/screenings in different countries and technically have been promoting this since late July, which seems long at this point. That's all I was saying.



A two day junket in NYC, two days in Venice for premiere/press, and a premiere/2 days of press in London is honestly on the low end of promo for many films.  I think Frank had more promo (Sundance premiere, NYC premiere, London premiere, Dublin premiere).


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Who or what exactly is Ricks Cafe Texan and what credentials does it have to review films?
> 
> Not sure if this one from Robbie Collin, respected film critic of The Telegraph has been posted here yet?
> 
> 
> 
> The Light Between Oceans: Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander show breath-catching depth
> 
> Dir: Derek Cianfrance; Starring: Michael Fassbender, Alicia Vikander, Rachel Weisz, Florence Clery, Jack Thompson, Bryan Brown. 12A cert, 133 mins.
> 
> The Light Between Oceans, the new film from Derek Cianfrance, is mostly set on Janus Rock, a wind-bitten, froth-flecked island 100 miles off the coast of Australia. As I watched, I my face felt raw and stung with salt, which had something to do with its vivid evocations of landscape and climate, but perhaps more with the steady stream of tears that began trickling down my cheeks after half an hour or so and didn’t stop until after the lights came up.
> 
> Cianfrance, the director of Blue Valentine and The Place Beyond the Pines, has come to Venice with a tour de force weepie – albeit one that loses none of the moral intricacy and novelistic scope of his earlier work, nor its curiosity about the fragile fastenings between one generation and the next. (It’s his first film to actually be based on a novel, the same-titled debut by the Australian author M L Stedman.)
> 
> Better still, it comes spiced with the curtain-twitching pleasure of seeing a real-life couple playing one on screen – and given the couple in question are Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, thoughtful cinema-owners may wish to have cold compresses and jugs of iced water on hand, and perhaps also a wrenched-open fire hydrant in the foyer.
> 
> It’s 1918, in the immediate aftermath of World War I. Fassbender plays Tom Sherbourne, a survivor of the Western Front who seeks out a job as a lighthouse keeper “to get away from things for a little while”, as he puts it. As Tom disembarks a train en route to his new post, on the swirling  he’s conspicuously one of the few non-amputees among men of his age: the scene lightly seeds the survivor’s guilt that becomes the film’s key dramatic motor, although Fassbender plays it with total control, treading down Tom’s feelings like the embers of a fire that won’t go out.
> 
> As he arrives in the small harbour town where he’ll find passage to Janus, he sees a young woman feeding gulls by the shore: this is Isabel (Vikander), and there’s an immediate, though guarded, mutual attraction. After his first three months on Janus – lots of shots of Fassbender in bristly jumpers sitting on rocks, Fassbender in a vest and braces leaning on an anvil, and so on – Tom returns to the mainland to court Isabel in earnest. On a walk, she jokingly proposes, and we know the idea seriously appeals to her from the way she bites her lips as soon as the words leave them.
> 
> They return to Janus as husband and wife, and start to make a home. On their wedding night the lovemaking is hesitant and ultimately brief, though it’s less non-event than warm-up lap. There is a skin-pricklingly intimate shot the morning after of Tom tracing his fingers across Isabel’s back in the same way he used a pair of compasses to plot his route to Janus: later, he kisses her lower stomach as she sits astride him in bed, and her skin glows with promise in the honeyed light.
> 
> Children, it’s heavily implied, are the obvious next step. But fate disagrees, and the couple suffer two miscarriages in close succession – Vikander playing Isabel’s impossibly complex knot of emotions at this time with laser-like perceptiveness. (There’s an unshakeable moment in which she pushes her cheek against the ground by her babies’ graves, as if trying to hear them through the earth.)
> 
> Then one morning, shortly after their second loss, a small boat washes ashore: in it are a dead man and what’s presumably his baby daughter, still alive and squawking for food. As soon as Isabel picks her up, we realise she won’t easily relinquish her.
> 
> The Light Between Oceans explores the consequences, both immediate and dizzyingly long-term, of the couple’s decision to take in this child – whom they name Lucy – and pass her off as their own, rather than report her missing. Both Fassbender and Vikander explore their characters’ various thorny moral quandaries and shifting states of mind in breath-catching depth, drilling down through the plot’s melodramatic crust to the swirling ethical magma underneath.
> 
> They’re matched by a superb Rachel Weisz as Hannah Roennfeldt, the daughter of a local landowner (Bryan Brown) whose connection to Lucy isn’t too hard to guess, but deserves to be uncovered at the film’s chosen pace, which is certainly contemplative (it runs to two-and-a-quarter hours) but never a drag. Stedman’s novel has often been likened to Thomas Hardy, but Cianfrance’s film reminded me just as much of Hitchcock’s Rebecca, from the obvious body-in-a-boat connection to its fascination with family secrets and the lingering sway held by the dead over the living.
> 
> Cinematographer Adam Arkapaw, who also shot Fassbender in Macbeth and the forthcoming Assassin’s Creed, brings an antique, time-faded look to both setting and cast that feels more carefully considered than Alexandre Desplat’s quite conventionally swirling score, although this is a handsome production all round – right down to the stockpile of preposterously cute tots who play Lucy over the years, including Chichester-born Florence Clery, the four-year-old version who gets the lion’s share of the drama.
> 
> But the reason it digs its claws in is its willingness to not take sides, to let every nail-biting dilemma bleach and curl in the sun, unsolved, as they would in life. Every character does all the wrong things for all the right reasons, and you find yourself sympathising with each decision they make while agreeing with none of them. It’s a sad story for sure, but what makes you cry is the breadth of its compassion.
> 
> Rating: 4 Stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


!! 


pearlyqueen said:


> The USA may have had promo to tie in with the release there - currently you're seeing the promo for the UK and Ireland release tomorrow. Don't understand your point on wasting promo? What's excessive?





Selayang430 said:


> U.K. / Ireland / Australia/ New Zealand open in early November. It makes sense to do it now. It is not like after US release = job done. There are other parts of the world do matter.


Promo for movies is not meant to be done just in one country but in all the major countries in which the movie is coming out. 
TLBO promo wasn't exaggerated at all, they presented the movie at Venice FF but they didn't do any US premiere after Venice. Instead, they did a tiny red carpet in London, followed by some normal interviews. What's weird?? 
Ewan McGregor has been promoting American Pastoral all over the world (he went to London, San Rafael, Zurich FF, San Sebastián, TIFF, Edinburgh, Hamburg, Russia, Rome, New York... he's doing tons of interviews and Mags covers.. his movie isn't even considered for the Oscars, at this point. It doesn't matter, it's promo. 
TLBO promo is normal. Look at all the other movies out now. Look at all the other movies in general... I don't get the "weirdness" of this promo at all. 
Btw I think it's over, UK was the last premiere + bunch of routine interviews. 
I'm so sad :/ I loved seeing them doing promo together, they are so funny and cute!  


Still not over James and Michael not doing promo together for X Men tho :/


----------



## carmencrem

Thanks to the super cool august_lee 





























http://latewinslet.tumblr.com/post/152573342248/michael-fassbender-sings-to-alicia-vikander-on-set


----------



## Esizzle

The promo for this movie is definitely excessive for its size. Let it fail in peace, Jesus! 

lol but seriously the studio is probably trying to keep the movie in conversation as the award season nears. Or trying to make back the most money. Though that's a losing battle for sure.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> https://t.co/ZsfnFPYKIm
> 
> *The Light Between Oceans: A Review
> THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS*
> 
> * I've not read The Light Between Oceans, so yet again I cannot say whether the film version is better or worse than the book.  I however hope that the book is better, and imagine it is so.   The Light Between Oceans is so overt in it desperate efforts to be 'sweeping' and 'romantic' that it borders on parody, all but whispering "give me an Oscar"...even if two of the stars already have them.
> 
> Whispering is a good way to describe The Light Between Oceans.  There's a lot of whispering in the film, so much so that they should have included subtitles.  This is the type of movie that declares its intentions of being 'lush', 'romantic', even 'touching', but only ends up frustrating someone who wants some sense of actual human emotion.
> 
> Emotionally stunted World War I veteran Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender) accepts what at first is a temporary assignment as the lighthouse keeper on Janus Island in western Australia.  While on the mainland, he meets Isabel Graysmark (Alicia Vikander).  She openly asks him to marry her and take her to Janus, but he declines.  He does agree to correspond with her.  Quickly, romance grows, and they marry.
> 
> At first, the Sherbournes love Janus and each other, but tragedy strikes twice when Isabel miscarries both her babies.  She soon starts having emotional difficulties coping with life, and Tom in his quiet way attempts to keep her on an even keel.  Fate takes an unexpected turn when a rowboat washes upon Janus.  Inside is a dead man...and a crying baby.
> 
> Take a guess what happens next.  I'll wait...
> In a shocking twist, Isabel urges Tom to not mention the dead man & baby to his superiors and pass the baby off as their own.   Tom doesn't want to at first, but Isabel is in such a state, and he loves her so much...it isn't long before he sends message that Isabel had a premature birth, and that they now have a daughter whom they name Lucy.
> Lucy is brought up by a happy Isabel and a loving but internally conflicted Tom.  Back on the mainland Isabel's family is delighted that their daughter has both happiness and a child.  At Lucy's baptism Tom wanders to the graveyard to encounter a mysterious figure mourning at a grave.  He quickly finds that this woman, Hannah (Rachel Weisz) is mourning her German-born husband and daughter Grace...lost at sea.
> Obviously, Tom finds that Hannah is Lucy's real mother, so now he's in a quandary.  He loves Lucy (sorry, couldn't resist) and Isabel, but he cannot bear the guilt of knowing that Hannah has no closure.  He secretly sends message to Hannah telling her that her daughter is alive and well.  This of course sends Hannah into a frenzy to find her beloved Grace, getting help from her formerly estranged father, Septimus (Brian Brown).
> Tom, Isabel, and Lucy come back to the mainland to celebrate the Janus Island Lighthouse's 40th Anniversary, and there Tom & Isabel meet Hannah face-to-face. Hannah reveals that if she had a daughter, she'd be Lucy's age.  She also reveals how she lost her husband and daughter.  While Tom has always known, Isabel puts two-and-two together.  Despite his guilt, Isabel insists that things are best left as they are.
> Needless to say, Tom doesn't feel that way.  He sends a rattle that came with Lucy, one that is recognized by one of Tom's coworkers, who promptly turns him in for the reward money Septimus announces.  Tom is arrested for murder, suspected of having killed Hannah's husband.  Lucy is torn from Isabel's arms and delivered to Hannah, who doesn't seem to quite understand why this child won't answer to Grace and wants nothing to do with her.
> Curious that.
> Eventually, before he is sent to trial and execution, Isabel (who has refused to speak to him) rushes to his side and confesses that she was the brains of the operation.  Hannah, moved by their story, says she will ask for clemency for them.
> Many years pass, and Lucy Grace Rutherford seeks out a retired Tom.  She reveals she is the girl in the boat, and he reveals Isabel died in the interim, but leaves a letter for her.  Lucy Grace also comes with her own son, whom Tom takes on as his unofficial grandson.*
> 
> * Part of my issue with The Light Between Oceans is how overt it is in its desire, its need, its call, to be 'romantic'.  The cinematography is in an almost permanent gauze that screams out how the images are suppose to sweep us into a story that hammers at us with its pleas to be seen as epic and grand.
> 
> It's not so much a case of gilding the lily as it is drowning said lily with excessive attention.
> 
> I suppose the cinematography had to do some screaming because the actors in The Light Between Oceans were told to essentially murmur their lines by screenwriter/director Derek Cianfrance.  So much soft speaking between Fassbender and Vikander several scenes play like parodies of those old Obsession Perfume commercials. For those of you not old enough to remember this series of ads that soon became sources of mockery...
> 
> If you can imagine a whole movie where everyone, even sailors and police officers, speak in this breathy, soft voice, then you know how people spoke in The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> Actually, I think the people in the Obsession commercials spoke louder than those in The Light Between Oceans.  Even in moments where people would probably be shouting or screaming (such as when Isabel and Tom argue about what to do with the foundling or during the storm when Isabel is having her miscarriage and rushes to Tom in the lighthouse), everyone has this very 'poetic' soft voice that is practically parody.  One wonders if they shot the film inside a library.
> 
> Sadly, the soft tones of the actors doesn't help make much of a contrived plot.
> 
> I have a big problem with how Tom just happened upon Hannah and knew that Lucy was connected to her.  What if they hadn't come upon her and discovered the truth at the Lighthouse Anniversary?  Vikander played that part well, the conflicting emotions coming across her face.  That, however, was her only good scene, as she was so sotto voce that she came across as if not completely dim certainly someone who never was a real person.
> 
> No, I'm walking that back, when Lucy was ripped from her arms, she did a good job too.  Not in the Meryl Streep in Sophie's Choice way but not bad either.
> 
> Fassbender was surprisingly one-note, all pensive looks and loving looks, depending on the scene.  Weisz looked as if she was in another movie altogether, as her character never made a case as to why she would have been better than the Sherbournes.
> 
> Actually, throughout the whole film we never got a real sense of how Tom was so torn by his secret.  I think many people probably would have sided with Isabel and thought Tom was an idiot for tearing Lucy from Isabel's arms to turn over to someone we hardly knew.  As was pointed out to me, Hannah had come to a form of peace with what she thought was her loss, so the revealing of the truth didn't free her.  It made her more miserable.
> 
> It made Isabel borderline psychotic.
> 
> It didn't alleviate Tom's guilt.
> 
> What a lousy story when you think of it.
> 
> What was wrong with having Lucy discover the truth long when she was an adult and could decide whether to contact her real family or not?  What was the point of tearing apart this loving family if Tom never came across as someone wracked with guilt over Hannah?
> 
> I know what The Light Between Oceans was going for.  The fact that it fails is more a result of Cianfrance's need to force the 'romance', the 'tragedy', the 'lushness' than letting them flow naturally.  Ultimately, it would not have surprised me if either Tom or Isabel said softly, "Every Little Breeze Seems to Whisper Lucy..."
> *
> *DECISION: D+*


Hahaha at "did they shoot this movie in a library?"


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> A two day junket in NYC, two days in Venice for premiere/press, and a premiere/2 days of press in London is honestly on the low end of promo for many films.  I think Frank had more promo (Sundance premiere, NYC premiere, London premiere, Dublin premiere).


Fair points, and I did forget about Frank's promo schedule. I think it was more of the length of time and the talk show appearances in addition to everything else that made TLBO promo seem, to me at least, like a lot. Fair enough.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> !!
> 
> 
> Promo for movies is not meant to be done just in one country but in all the major countries in which the movie is coming out.
> TLBO promo wasn't exaggerated at all, they presented the movie at Venice FF but they didn't do any US premiere after Venice. Instead, they did a tiny red carpet in London, followed by some normal interviews. What's weird??
> Ewan McGregor has been promoting American Pastoral all over the world (he went to London, San Rafael, Zurich FF, San Sebastián, TIFF, Edinburgh, Hamburg, Russia, Rome, New York... he's doing tons of interviews and Mags covers.. his movie isn't even considered for the Oscars, at this point. It doesn't matter, it's promo.
> TLBO promo is normal. Look at all the other movies out now. Look at all the other movies in general... I don't get the "weirdness" of this promo at all.
> Btw I think it's over, UK was the last premiere + bunch of routine interviews.
> I'm so sad :/ I loved seeing them doing promo together, they are so funny and cute!
> 
> 
> Still not over James and Michael not doing promo together for X Men tho :/



There's a red carpet premiere for TLBO
at the Stockholm Film Festival on 15th November; no mention yet of who will be on the red carpet, but I'm hoping Michael and Alicia may be there... Such a beautiful film [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Thanks to the super cool august_lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://latewinslet.tumblr.com/post/152573342248/michael-fassbender-sings-to-alicia-vikander-on-set



This is sing to ONE ! Not sing to everyone! 
One to one ! [emoji7][emoji13][emoji8]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> This is sing to ONE ! Not sing to everyone!
> One to one ! [emoji7][emoji13][emoji8]


Yeah he's not on tv  they're doing what Derek calls kind of improvisation, giving each other "something new" as Michael and Alicia said. And the fact he's singing this song to her is very cute. He seems to love that song! I love this video.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Yeah he's not on tv  they're doing what Derek calls kind of improvisation, giving each other "something new" as Michael and Alicia said. And the fact he's singing this song to her is very cute. He seems to love that song! I love this video.



I even googled the lyrics [emoji13]! Very sweet of him - and see the way he sang and followed her while she was cutting cheese [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> ugh, wanted to embed this, don't know how.
> 
> http://people.com/movies/michael-fassbender-sings-to-alicia-vikander-light-behind-oceans/
> 
> bts footage


Very cute!



artemis09 said:


> LOL that seems to be his go-to song. A part of me really wants him to do some kind of musical. I know he already did Frank, but if he got into something closer to a "classic" kind of musical, that would be cool. *His voice has the potential for that kind of music, in my opinion.*


I agree. In Frank we see very little of what he can really do.


> On another note, I'm kind of surprised at this point that they're still releasing articles/write-ups/interviews on TLBO. *I know it's now just releasing in the UK, but this is getting a bit excessive at this point.* Granted, I've seen the movie already so maybe I'm over it, but I don't know what the studio is trying to do. It seems like promo is being wasted on a movie that has been released in most countries save for maybe a couple, so I'm not sure what their strategy is here.


Actually,they've done way less than what they could have done to promote it in UK and,to be honest,in the Unites States too. That appearance on Jimmy Fallon was totally useless in July.. Alicia,Michael and Cianfrance have been interviewed by The Sunday Times,Guardian, Telegraph and BBC radio. Michael made a short appearance on GMB and there's really nothing else. Those video interviews posted in this thread were obviously recorded during the same morning. This last  behind the scenes published by People is also being used to promote the DVD release.



pearlyqueen said:


> The USA may have had promo to tie in with the release there - *currently you're seeing the promo for the UK and Ireland release tomorrow.* Don't understand your point on wasting promo? What's excessive?


And the promotion is obviously handled by different companies.


----------



## Morgane

Very interesting interview with Cianfrance  (Telegraph) :
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...in-your-eye-how-the-weepie-became-cool-again/


*Is there something in your eye? How the weepie became cool again*
Robbie Collin

30 OCTOBER 2016

*Derek Cianfrance - director of the devastating The Light Between Oceans - has hit upon a formula to make jaded modern audiences cry like babies. And it involves lots of water, he tells Robbie Collin*
One of the strangest things about crying is that it goes in and out of fashion. “One must have a heart of stone to read the death of Little Nell without laughing,” was Oscar Wilde’s reported response to the demise of the angelic young heroine of Charles Dickens’ The Old Curiosity Shop. Yet in Dickens’ day – half a century before Wilde’s, give or take – swishy sentimentality was in.

The Wildean worldview rules at the cinema, and has done for a while. Films that go out of their way to make us cry have often been treated with as much suspicion as films that go out of their way to make us jump. One of Pixar’s lesser sung achievements is the way the studio made it socially acceptable, in the mid-1990s, for adults to cry during animated films – though we surely feel more comfortable doing so because animation snaps us back to early childhood, when public displays of emotion are hourly occurrences. (I only cried once during Inside Out, though it was for about an hour and a half.)

But the weepie – the live-action drama where a visceral, emotional reaction is the whole point – remains a trashy genre. You have Nicholas Sparksadaptations, young adult book-to-screen smashes like The Fault in our Stars, and that’s about it. Hollywood makes it, but sees it as kids’ stuff. And that is where Derek Cianfrance comes in.
*
SHARE*The Light Between Oceans is the master of the modern weepie. If you go into a Cianfrance film and emerge with dry cheeks, you might as well be wheeled straight to the nearest mortician.
But formulaic and schlocky he is not: Blue Valentine was a word-of-mouth hit at Cannes and Sundance back in 2010 and secured Michelle Williams an Oscar nomination, while The Light Between Oceans had its world premiere in competition at Venice in September. His latest is an adaptation of the M L Stedman novel in which a lighthouse keeper and his wife, played in the film by Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, find a baby washed ashore in a lifeboat and secretly adopt it as their own. 
Moving doesn’t begin to cover it. There was so much crying in the screening, the ushers came in afterwards with sou'westers and mops. The reviews all reflected this, though critics seemed to be divided on whether it was a good thing. I called it a “_tour de force_ weepie”, while the Guardian, equally impressed, went for “ruthlessly sentimental”
But Variety remarked on its “operatic manipulativeness”, while the Hollywood Reporter looked askance at its “moist emoting”. Cianfrance’s wife, the filmmaker Shannon Plumb, responded in an essay of here own, in which she accused critics (among other things) of having “an allergy to vulnerability”.
I meet Cianfrance over coffee in Claridge’s in the west end of London. He’s 42 years old, and if you want to know what he looks and sounds like, just picture Ryan Gosling’s character in either Blue Valentine The Place Beyond the Pines dressed as a web designer. (The likeness between him and his two-time leading man is basically preposterous.
He shares his wife’s concern that weepies, for want of a better word – the fact there isn’t one should tell us something – are too casually dismissed, although he wasn’t as stung as she was by the snootier reactions.* “She’s true blue that way,” he says in a low voice husky with jet-lag. “But that’s also the reason I don’t go to bars with her. She’d get me into fights.*
Cianfrance was first handed the book by Steven Spielberg, that grandmaster of the weepie, during a meeting at DreamWorks to brainstorm ideas for his first studio film. Spielberg told him that Blue Valentine, a wrenching divorce drama, had been his favourite film of 2010, a compliment that meant even more to Cianfrance than you might at first imagine. “I was always thinking when I was making it that it was like E.T. without the alien,” he says.
He suspected the project might be for him when he found himself crying on public transport while reading it. “Which sucked,” he says. “Emotion is embarrassing. It's the worst.
“Look, I grew up watching movies that were emotionally very resonant and loving them,” he goes on. “Douglas Sirk, Powell and Pressburger, Victor Fleming.” And television too: he remembers coming home from school every day as a kid to his mother watching the long-running American soap opera Days of our Lives. During the summer holidays, he would watch it with her and get into the plots.

Before the Oceans shoot, Cianfrance reminded his cast that “emotion isn’t cool because emotion isn’t logical. If we were to make a logical version of this story, the characters would never do what they did.” Cianfrance’s parents divorced when he left home to go to film school, but he was aware the marriage was in bad shape for almost as long as he can remember. He remembers taking photographs of their arguments, and on a family holiday to Disneyland, used up precious videotape filming his father changing a puncture on the head shoulder.
“You have to give yourself over to this stuff, which is what I try to do when making films,” he says. “One of my favourite directors is Sam Peckinpah, because when he shot violence, he wasn’t watching it from a distance. He was with his characters, writhing in the flame
Occasionally, a weepie comes along that’s big enough to buck the stigma of uncoolness – or at least make being uncool cool for a bit. Millions went to see Titanic over and over again because they had a chance to cry _en masse_. A study in the June 2009 edition of the Annals of the New York Academy of Sciences found that watching sad things happen to fictional strangers caused a 47 percent spike in the pleasure hormone oxytocin – which in turn increased the watchers’ generosity towards strangers in real life.


Sadness caused by sad art makes us better people – and at its best, it feels less like a response than a non-negotiable part of the work. The philosopher Friedrich Nietzsche wrote in Ecce Homo: “I cannot tell the difference between tears and music” – and the scholar Ernst Bertram, developing the point, wrote that “ singing is sorrow but as happiness, music is weeping, but as high ecstasy.”

The 2009 study also revealed that the spikes in oxytocin caused by weepies varied between men and women – and yet again, neuroscience finds itself following where Nora Ephron led. In Sleepless in Seattle, Suzy (Rita Wilson) starts to cry while simply describing the plot of An Affair to Remember, while Sam (Tom Hanks) does the same later on, except he’s talking about The Dirty Dozen.


----------



## Morgane

Cianfrance’s previous film, The Place Beyond the Pines, was the second type: a macho weepie, about fathers and sons and toxic emotional legacies passed down the male line. The director remembers thinking on set that his next film would have to be about mothers and daughters, just as some kind of antidote.
That said, he was excited to work with Fassbender, whose screen persona usually exudes power and control. Cianfrance insisted that his cast live together for five weeks on the actual island that appears in the film, and spent the first few days of the shoot filming Fassbender doing odd jobs – a free-form approach that initially drove the usually hyper-prepared actor to distraction.

On day three, after two hours of hammering hinges in a woodshed, Cianfrance asked Fassbender to kneel down and pray – and as he did, a big, fat, unplanned tear rolled down his cheek.

“Secretly I'm behind the camera thinking ‘Yes! Michael Fassbender cried in my movie!’” says Cianfrance –* though he adds that towards the end of the shoot it became harder to get him to not cry, and the takes in which tears flowed a little too freely were scrapped*. One of the deepest joys of a weepie is getting to feel things on its characters’ behalf, which is why restraint – and particularly high-stakes restraint – is crucial.


In a piece for Departures, the critic Tom Shone pointed out that many of the best recent weepies have been gay love stories with unforgiving social backdrops. Shone name-checks Brokeback Mountain, Carol and Milk: a handsome list to I’d add the forthcoming Moonlight, which made me cry so much I might as well have watched the third act through a dented kaleidoscope.
Though these films are anything but formulaic, there’s an underlying pattern worth acknowledging – which brings us back to Nicholas Sparks, the genre’s multi-millionaire DNA sequencer. Sparks’ books and the films adapted from them – from the good (The Notebook, The Lucky One) to the teeth-itchingly horrific (Dear John, The Last Song, Safe Haven, many others) – _are_ formulaic, and deliberately so: Sparks said in an interview in GQ that he was primarily interested in giving his readers “their money’s worth”.

The only one of them that Cianfrance has seen is The Notebook, which he sought out after the Blue Valentine shoot. “Ryan and I would be out getting groceries and people would just come up to us and talk about The Notebook.”

Even if you’ve only seen one Sparks film the formula’s obvious, because of the mechanistic click of the plot. A couple (attractive, white) are held apart by some insurmountable force (war, class, family estrangement), then get their act together when someone close to one of them dies, in the kind of scene that makes Victorian tastes look austere.

Also non-negotiable: the poster must depict the main couple almost, but not quite, kissing at magic hour – which might be why The Light Between Oceans was pegged as Nicholas Sparks for people who don’t watch Nicholas Sparks films when its own identical poster was released. That’s not entirely fair, though the film itself does adhere to the other big Sparksian tenet: it takes place near a large body of water.


Cianfrance chuckles when I raise this. It turns out he’d originally set Blue Valentine by the ocean too, in Morrow Bay, California. (He relocated the story to Brooklyn, New York and rural Pennsylvania so that Michelle Williams would be closer to her daughter during the shoot.) For him, water in weepies is a symbol of “significance and insignificance – a way of juxtaposing these tiny human dreams with the vastness of time.”

Time makes a difference. The films now held up as the best weepies ever produced – from the women’s pictures of the 30s and 40s, like Stella Dallas and Brief Encounter, through to the swirling midcentury melodramas of Douglas Sirk (even their titles, from All That Heaven Allows to Imitation of Life, make you well up) – were thought of on release as a kind of side hustle for cinema, rather than its proper purpose.

“Sometimes movies come out too early or too late,” is how Cianfrance puts it – though there’s undeniably something about the weepie that taps into storytelling traditions that predate cinema by a good long while.

He remembers being terrified of the Pietà at his church as a child: a mother cradling her dead adult son, face downcast and flashing with sorrow. Yet the image lodged in his mind’s eye, and has kept him topped up with good old Catholic guilt since.

“I just remember feeling like a sinner for everything I did,” he says. “Even the innocent stuff feels like it comes with consequences attached. It’s like Adam and Eve eating the apple. What’s wrong with that? You see the apple, you’ve got to eat the apple, you know?”

(Irish) Independent review  :
In the words of Amy Winehouse, love, as far as writer-director Derek Cianfrance is concerned, is a losing game. His breakthrough feature, 2010's Blue Valentine, saw Ryan Gosling and Michelle Williams flounder in a romance breathing its last gasps. The uneven The Place Beyond The Pines two years later suggested children are inevitably burdened by the mistakes of their parents. Both films bring us logically to The Light Between Oceans - Cianfrance's adaptation of ML Stedman's debut novel
Of course, the dog in the street knows by now that the film was also where stars Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander got together and became something of a thesp power couple. The two heavyweights put in mighty shifts in a screenplay that trowels on the pathos unashamedly. *Lesser actors would struggle with such demands on stamina and emotional resonance*. Not "Vikbender". Fassbender is Tom, back from the horrors of the trenches and applying for the lonely job of a lighthouse keeper in Western Australia. He meets Isabel (Vikander), the daughter of a local administrator, and the pair fall helplessly in love. After tying the knot, they retreat to Tom's wind-lashed island station. Attempts to produce a child lead to crushing disappointment until a boat washes up carrying a dead man and a crying baby. They make a pact to say nothing and raise the child as their own. But this gift from God comes with an inevitable Faustian asterisk - the real mother (Rachel Weisz) is sure to surface.

*A slightly overwrought tale is made digestible by the mesmeric cinematography of Adam Arkapaw and the intense chemistry of the central double act*. *4 Stars*


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> A two day junket in NYC, two days in Venice for premiere/press, and a premiere/2 days of press in London is honestly on the low end of promo for many films.  I think Frank had more promo (Sundance premiere, NYC premiere, London premiere, Dublin premiere).


Sorry,I didn't read your post and I've basically repeated the same things. I remember that he also  made an appearance on The Colbert Report dressed as Frank. 



Esizzle said:


> The promo for this movie is definitely excessive for its size. Let it fail in peace, Jesus!
> 
> lol but seriously the studio is probably trying to keep the movie in conversation as the award season nears. Or trying to make back the most money. Though that's a losing battle for sure.


I don't understand the logic here. Companies that have bought the rights of the film in other countries shouldn't promote TLBO,Fassbender and  Vikander shouldn't promote a film  they're contractually obliged to promote because some of his fans don't want to see anything about it.. It makes sense.
I doubt Disney had any intention to campaign for TLBO in the first place,and I don't think they care about the box office in UK or anywhere else,considering that they're not releasing it there.



artemis09 said:


> Fair points, and I did forget about Frank's promo schedule. I think it was more of the length of time and the talk show appearances in addition to everything else that made TLBO promo seem, to me at least, like a lot. Fair enough.


We should also consider that many of those video interviews posted in this thread from the junket in NY were not that relevant in terms of promotion..

Cannes 2008


----------



## Just Askin

If you take away those of us that that follow a Fassbender/Vikander forum thread or blog then I think it's pretty safe to say that most people outside the U.S have no idea about the U.S promotion for TLBO. Just as Fred Blog in the States has no awareness of the current promotion going on in countries yet to release the film. I won't get to see this film until tomorrow. It's through my choosing that I have seen several countries worth of promotion, interviews and reviews (and I use that term very loosely in some areas) over the last few months. Surprise, surprise...the world does not centre around us!


----------



## artemis09

Fair points. Sorry if any hackles were raised for voicing an opinion.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Fair points. Sorry if any hackles were raised for voicing an opinion.


Not at all. I just heard people on the bus last night talking about a film they'd like to see this weekend, one saying about seeing an advert, the other saying they saw a trailer and its looks good. Then it was like " Alicia Vikander as well as Michael Fassbender, sounds really good" . Then saw this convo when I got in and thought , ah that's the people the advertising and promotion is for, not those of us who could maybe reel Fassbenders filmography off.


----------



## Selayang430

artemis09 said:


> Fair points. Sorry if any hackles were raised for voicing an opinion.



When we voice an opinion, other posters may agree or disagree. It is very normal in a forum


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-37822811?utm_source=dlvr.it&#38;utm_medium=twitter

https://twitter.com/bifa_film/status/793381266846515200


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-37822811?utm_source=dlvr.it&#38;utm_medium=twitter
> 
> https://twitter.com/bifa_film/status/793381266846515200



Bifa nomination for trespass against us.

He said he likes kids [emoji847]


----------



## lunadeagosto

Trespass against us got three nominations in British-Independent-Film-Awards: Michael, best actor, Sean Harris, best supporting actor and Adam Smith, best debut director.

In Spain we will see TLBO on january 20th


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Trespass against us got three nominations in British-Independent-Film-Awards: Michael, best actor, Sean Harris, best supporting actor and Adam Smith, best debut director.
> 
> In Spain we will see TLBO on january 20th


And all well deserved in my opinion. Really hard competition for best actor though.  Dave John's is going to be hard to get past. One of those years when I think just being nominated is enough.


----------



## Hackensack

FassbenderLover said:


> https://t.co/ZsfnFPYKIm
> 
> *The Light Between Oceans: A Review
> THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS*
> 
> * I've not read The Light Between Oceans, so yet again I cannot say whether the film version is better or worse than the book.  I however hope that the book is better, and imagine it is so.   The Light Between Oceans is so overt in it desperate efforts to be 'sweeping' and 'romantic' that it borders on parody, all but whispering "give me an Oscar"...even if two of the stars already have them.
> 
> Whispering is a good way to describe The Light Between Oceans.  There's a lot of whispering in the film, so much so that they should have included subtitles.  This is the type of movie that declares its intentions of being 'lush', 'romantic', even 'touching', but only ends up frustrating someone who wants some sense of actual human emotion.
> 
> Emotionally stunted World War I veteran Tom Sherbourne (Michael Fassbender) accepts what at first is a temporary assignment as the lighthouse keeper on Janus Island in western Australia.  While on the mainland, he meets Isabel Graysmark (Alicia Vikander).  She openly asks him to marry her and take her to Janus, but he declines.  He does agree to correspond with her.  Quickly, romance grows, and they marry.
> 
> At first, the Sherbournes love Janus and each other, but tragedy strikes twice when Isabel miscarries both her babies.  She soon starts having emotional difficulties coping with life, and Tom in his quiet way attempts to keep her on an even keel.  Fate takes an unexpected turn when a rowboat washes upon Janus.  Inside is a dead man...and a crying baby.
> 
> Take a guess what happens next.  I'll wait...
> In a shocking twist, Isabel urges Tom to not mention the dead man & baby to his superiors and pass the baby off as their own.   Tom doesn't want to at first, but Isabel is in such a state, and he loves her so much...it isn't long before he sends message that Isabel had a premature birth, and that they now have a daughter whom they name Lucy.
> Lucy is brought up by a happy Isabel and a loving but internally conflicted Tom.  Back on the mainland Isabel's family is delighted that their daughter has both happiness and a child.  At Lucy's baptism Tom wanders to the graveyard to encounter a mysterious figure mourning at a grave.  He quickly finds that this woman, Hannah (Rachel Weisz) is mourning her German-born husband and daughter Grace...lost at sea.
> Obviously, Tom finds that Hannah is Lucy's real mother, so now he's in a quandary.  He loves Lucy (sorry, couldn't resist) and Isabel, but he cannot bear the guilt of knowing that Hannah has no closure.  He secretly sends message to Hannah telling her that her daughter is alive and well.  This of course sends Hannah into a frenzy to find her beloved Grace, getting help from her formerly estranged father, Septimus (Brian Brown).
> Tom, Isabel, and Lucy come back to the mainland to celebrate the Janus Island Lighthouse's 40th Anniversary, and there Tom & Isabel meet Hannah face-to-face. Hannah reveals that if she had a daughter, she'd be Lucy's age.  She also reveals how she lost her husband and daughter.  While Tom has always known, Isabel puts two-and-two together.  Despite his guilt, Isabel insists that things are best left as they are.
> Needless to say, Tom doesn't feel that way.  He sends a rattle that came with Lucy, one that is recognized by one of Tom's coworkers, who promptly turns him in for the reward money Septimus announces.  Tom is arrested for murder, suspected of having killed Hannah's husband.  Lucy is torn from Isabel's arms and delivered to Hannah, who doesn't seem to quite understand why this child won't answer to Grace and wants nothing to do with her.
> Curious that.
> Eventually, before he is sent to trial and execution, Isabel (who has refused to speak to him) rushes to his side and confesses that she was the brains of the operation.  Hannah, moved by their story, says she will ask for clemency for them.
> Many years pass, and Lucy Grace Rutherford seeks out a retired Tom.  She reveals she is the girl in the boat, and he reveals Isabel died in the interim, but leaves a letter for her.  Lucy Grace also comes with her own son, whom Tom takes on as his unofficial grandson.*
> 
> * Part of my issue with The Light Between Oceans is how overt it is in its desire, its need, its call, to be 'romantic'.  The cinematography is in an almost permanent gauze that screams out how the images are suppose to sweep us into a story that hammers at us with its pleas to be seen as epic and grand.
> 
> It's not so much a case of gilding the lily as it is drowning said lily with excessive attention.
> 
> I suppose the cinematography had to do some screaming because the actors in The Light Between Oceans were told to essentially murmur their lines by screenwriter/director Derek Cianfrance.  So much soft speaking between Fassbender and Vikander several scenes play like parodies of those old Obsession Perfume commercials. For those of you not old enough to remember this series of ads that soon became sources of mockery...
> 
> If you can imagine a whole movie where everyone, even sailors and police officers, speak in this breathy, soft voice, then you know how people spoke in The Light Between Oceans.
> 
> Actually, I think the people in the Obsession commercials spoke louder than those in The Light Between Oceans.  Even in moments where people would probably be shouting or screaming (such as when Isabel and Tom argue about what to do with the foundling or during the storm when Isabel is having her miscarriage and rushes to Tom in the lighthouse), everyone has this very 'poetic' soft voice that is practically parody.  One wonders if they shot the film inside a library.
> 
> Sadly, the soft tones of the actors doesn't help make much of a contrived plot.
> 
> I have a big problem with how Tom just happened upon Hannah and knew that Lucy was connected to her.  What if they hadn't come upon her and discovered the truth at the Lighthouse Anniversary?  Vikander played that part well, the conflicting emotions coming across her face.  That, however, was her only good scene, as she was so sotto voce that she came across as if not completely dim certainly someone who never was a real person.
> 
> No, I'm walking that back, when Lucy was ripped from her arms, she did a good job too.  Not in the Meryl Streep in Sophie's Choice way but not bad either.
> 
> Fassbender was surprisingly one-note, all pensive looks and loving looks, depending on the scene.  Weisz looked as if she was in another movie altogether, as her character never made a case as to why she would have been better than the Sherbournes.
> 
> Actually, throughout the whole film we never got a real sense of how Tom was so torn by his secret.  I think many people probably would have sided with Isabel and thought Tom was an idiot for tearing Lucy from Isabel's arms to turn over to someone we hardly knew.  As was pointed out to me, Hannah had come to a form of peace with what she thought was her loss, so the revealing of the truth didn't free her.  It made her more miserable.
> 
> It made Isabel borderline psychotic.
> 
> It didn't alleviate Tom's guilt.
> 
> What a lousy story when you think of it.
> 
> What was wrong with having Lucy discover the truth long when she was an adult and could decide whether to contact her real family or not?  What was the point of tearing apart this loving family if Tom never came across as someone wracked with guilt over Hannah?
> 
> I know what The Light Between Oceans was going for.  The fact that it fails is more a result of Cianfrance's need to force the 'romance', the 'tragedy', the 'lushness' than letting them flow naturally.  Ultimately, it would not have surprised me if either Tom or Isabel said softly, "Every Little Breeze Seems to Whisper Lucy..."
> *
> *DECISION: D+*



Does this poor guy need a hearing aid?  I really think he should check into it, if everyone is speaking too softly for him to understand.  Or turn the volume up.

In terms of publicity for TLBO, could it be that Michael seems to have a new and better press agent?  At the same time, I agree thoroughly that Michael fans are the only ones who realize it when he has a press event in other countries.


----------



## lunadeagosto

it seems that Michael just arrived to Los Angeles
https://twitter.com/TotallyAllen/status/793418777127858176


----------



## carmencrem

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/aww-micha...r-123600000.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=tw


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> Sorry,I didn't read your post and I've basically repeated the same things. I remember that he also  made an appearance on The Colbert Report dressed as Frank.
> 
> 
> I don't understand the logic here. Companies that have bought the rights of the film in other countries shouldn't promote TLBO,Fassbender and  Vikander shouldn't promote a film  they're contractually obliged to promote because some of his fans don't want to see anything about it.. It makes sense.
> I doubt Disney had any intention to campaign for TLBO in the first place,and I don't think they care about the box office in UK or anywhere else,considering that they're not releasing it there.
> 
> 
> We should also consider that many of those video interviews posted in this thread from the junket in NY were not that relevant in terms of promotion..
> 
> Cannes 2008


Thanks for the stache.


----------



## Blueberry12

I've seen this at a bookstore.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3509079
> 
> 
> I've seen this at a bookstore.



Any news on the Stockholm red carpet premiere?


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Any news on the Stockholm red carpet premiere?




No.  No news.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.scotsman.com/news/celebr...867?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He has given it a lot of thought . I like his thinking.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He has given it a lot of thought . I like his thinking.


lol i know! he gets points for advocating for jane bond and then more points for having whole narrative arcs ready for a character he doesn't even want to play


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMSTmUFg638/?tagged=michaelfassbender


----------



## Selayang430

lunadeagosto said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMSTmUFg638/?tagged=michaelfassbender
> View attachment 3509476



Thanks for sharing.
Don't know when it will available in bookstores, must get one !


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> lol i know! he gets points for advocating for jane bond and then more points for having whole narrative arcs ready for a character he doesn't even want to play



Actually I would love to see him as Bond. 
He can get tonnes of money from it and do other smaller films he likes. You gain some you lose some.


----------



## lunadeagosto

http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/michael-fassbender


----------



## carmencrem

TADAAAAN GQ DECEMBER


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/michael-fassbender


----------



## Selayang430

How come he said he looks like 50 ? We only said he looks like born 45 all these times!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael's ears are huge. My mom claims that having big ears means you are very intelligent. In that case, Michael is a fringing genius.


----------



## gingerglory

Are they serious?!! They flipped his ****ing face on the ****ing cover!!! outrageous!


----------



## aprilmayjune

“Derek [Cianfrance] was trying to create an environment where the actors can be as real as possible. You service the characters. You use elements of reality but also the imagination. The relationship myself and Alicia went on to have did not pollute the journeys of Tom and Isabel, the characters. Not for me, anyway.”

Let's translate, folks. I'm going with "Tom and Isabel's love is pure and shy and Alicia and I boned immediately in every kinky way we could think of."


----------



## Morgane

artemis09 said:


> Fair points. Sorry if any hackles were raised for voicing an opinion.


No,I actually understand your point because I think it's really a matter of perception. If I didn't read  this thread,if I didn't follow his career,I would have known little to nothing about the TLBO promo. I've always found here (thanks to other posters) all the promotional material even when I didn't have time to look for articles,interviews,etc.. It's the same for XMen Apocalypse. He has done very little in terms of promotion and I wasn't really interested in this last XMen. I don't know much about the promo involving the other actors,but nonetheless,the movie has been heavily promoted. 



lunadeagosto said:


> Trespass against us got three nominations in British-Independent-Film-Awards: Michael, best actor, Sean Harris, best supporting actor and Adam Smith, best debut director.
> 
> In Spain we will see TLBO on january 20th


I'm very happy! This is the 6th nomination. When I read the best debut dirctors long list,I thought they would have been nominated.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> “Derek [Cianfrance] was trying to create an environment where the actors can be as real as possible. You service the characters. You use elements of reality but also the imagination. The relationship myself and Alicia went on to have did not pollute the journeys of Tom and Isabel, the characters. Not for me, anyway.”
> 
> Let's translate, folks. I'm going with "Tom and Isabel's love is pure and shy and Alicia and I boned immediately in every kinky way we could think of."



This shall be one part of your masterpost - name drop again, compare to Alicia's ' Michael & I never hide the fact that we're a couple' [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## artemis09

That age joke is never going to stop with him, lol. Having said that, I personally have never thought that he looks THAT old for his age, save for maybe a few instances. He was never very youthful looking, anyway, even in his younger years. Even if he quit smoking and took better care of his skin, he would probably still appear older since he naturally has a "mature" face . I love the pics, especially the second one.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> “Derek [Cianfrance] was trying to create an environment where the actors can be as real as possible. You service the characters. You use elements of reality but also the imagination. The relationship myself and Alicia went on to have did not pollute the journeys of Tom and Isabel, the characters. Not for me, anyway.”
> 
> Let's translate, folks. I'm going with "Tom and Isabel's love is pure and shy and Alicia and I boned immediately in every kinky way we could think of."


 The Lover is going to come and beat you just for that.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3509490
> View attachment 3509494
> 
> http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/michael-fassbender


The other shot is great. The cover.. I don't know.. I prefer The Guardian photos.


> So come on, once and for all, would he consider playing James Bond? "To be honest, no. As an acting role, I think Daniel has done such a cracking job in this age group." I tell him I think Craig is about ten years older than Fassbender. *"Well, look at me! I look about 50! *No, I think the franchise needs something new."


 I remember him saying that when he was auditioning for his first role,people didn't believe his age.


aprilmayjune said:


> “Derek [Cianfrance] was trying to create an environment where the actors can be as real as possible. You service the characters. You use elements of reality but also the imagination. The relationship myself and Alicia went on to have did not pollute the journeys of Tom and Isabel, the characters. Not for me, anyway.”
> 
> Let's translate, folks. I'm going with "Tom and Isabel's love is pure and shy and Alicia and I boned immediately in every kinky way we could think of."


Maybe he's trying to say that Cianfrance didn't force them to hook up because they actually know how to service the characters without confusing reality and fiction.. It's worth noting that now he looks more comfortable bringing up their relationship.


----------



## Allie28

Yay!  a new GQ cover!

And I just saw my first AC commercial on tv.


----------



## aprilmayjune

okay but why would they both be in LA which is objectively the worst


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> okay but why would they both be in LA which is objectively the worst


House hunting and then apply for their marriage license in the wonderful golden state. Then get married and have little surfing American babies. 

Or they are in LA to promote TLBO some more.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> okay but why would they both be in LA which is objectively the worst



Nicolas Ghesquiere is in LA too, possible Alicia is there for LV matters.
Michael could be there  AC related.


----------



## artemis09

Yeah, LA is not exactly an A+ city for vacation if that's what they're doing there. I was about to say that Michael may be visiting his sister but she's in Sacramento so I don't think it's that, unless he's going there after working in LA. It's probably AC-related for him but who knows.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Nicolas Ghesquiere is in LA too, possible Alicia is there for LV matters.
> Michael could be there  AC related.



Well Michael is known to dislike LA and Alicia doesn't seem enamoured either, so the visit must be work related. Neither hangs around there longer than they need to; I'm guessing AC for Michael and either LV for Alicia or there to be with Michael? Maybe they'll head off to visit his sister too?


----------



## Just Askin

Finally got to watch TLBO last night. I cried my way through the book when I first read it and so would have been disappointed if this wasn't a tear jerker...it was. Not a continuous weepy, the cinematography and performances were way to good to allow that. It touched on so many real life dilemmas I think you would have to live in a box or have a heart of stone to not at least get some of it, and no I'm not suggesting we all find baby's washed up outside our front doors everyday nor that we have to go through a world war or miscarriage to truly experience loss. Individual loss is relevant.
I don't think a single parent would be able to watch this without feeling their heart ache slightly.
Michael, Alicia and Rachel Weisz's performances where outstanding. I wish there could have been more Rachel cos she's a personal favourite but I don't know that she could have said anymore than she did. Heartbreaking is an understatement.
My tolerance for the Vikander haters that use this film as some sort of hammer has dropped below zero. After seeing... no feeling, her play this role last night, this morning all I want to say, get over yourselves ladies cos he was never yours. I can't think of any other reason they could be so against her in this. She was amazing.
Michael got this so right too. He does show suffering rather well. I bet he got away with murder when he was a kid lol. Seriously showing things from the Dads side was spot on and I wish there was more of it in media, especially over something that affects so many people. I remember the answer I was given when enquiring about a male reletive who's wife had miscarried. I was told, "people need to remember He has lost his baby too". Michael hit this bang on.
Can't wait to discuss specifics with people but not gonna spoil it for those that are waiting for it to show. Maybe do a private chat if anyone wants to.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Finally got to watch TLBO last night. I cried my way through the book when I first read it and so would have been disappointed if this wasn't a tear jerker...it was. Not a continuous weepy, the cinematography and performances were way to good to allow that. It touched on so many real life dilemmas I think you would have to live in a box or have a heart of stone to not at least get some of it, and no I'm not suggesting we all find baby's washed up outside our front doors everyday nor that we have to go through a world war or miscarriage to truly experience loss. Individual loss is relevant.
> I don't think a single parent would be able to watch this without feeling their heart ache slightly.
> Michael, Alicia and Rachel Weisz's performances where outstanding. I wish there could have been more Rachel cos she's a personal favourite but I don't know that she could have said anymore than she did. Heartbreaking is an understatement.
> My tolerance for the Vikander haters that use this film as some sort of hammer has dropped below zero. After seeing... no feeling, her play this role last night, this morning all I want to say, get over yourselves ladies cos he was never yours. I can't think of any other reason they could be so against her in this. She was amazing.
> Michael got this so right too. He does show suffering rather well. I bet he got away with murder when he was a kid lol. Seriously showing things from the Dads side was spot on and I wish there was more of it in media, especially over something that affects so many people. I remember the answer I was given when enquiring about a male reletive who's wife had miscarried. I was told, "people need to remember He has lost his baby too". Michael hit this bang on.
> Can't wait to discuss specifics with people but not gonna spoil it for those that are waiting for it to show. Maybe do a private chat if anyone wants to.



You've captured my experience of TLBO perfectly - all of the above and the poignancy... was so moving and beautiful.

I kind of knew it would be a very emotional watch when I saw Michael's mum wiping away her tears as the film got a standing ovation at Venice.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Well Michael is known to dislike LA and Alicia doesn't seem enamoured either, so the visit must be work related. Neither hangs around there longer than they need to; I'm guessing AC for Michael and either LV for Alicia or there to be with Michael? Maybe they'll head off to visit his sister too?



Maybe not dislike but he just does not keen to hang around there with many paps around. 
Safe bet both are for work related and detour later to visit his sister


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> House hunting and then apply for their marriage license in the wonderful golden state. Then get married and have little surfing American babies.
> 
> Or they are in LA to promote TLBO some more.


ewww can you imagine them living in LA *barf*

also US promo has to be long done, TLBO isn't even in theaters anymore. maybe he's finally starting AC promo?


----------



## Selayang430

Berlin ?????


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Berlin ?????


Think Mannheim near Heidelberg.
The cap, the hair, the smile...I've come over all a fluster!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> ewww can you imagine them living in LA *barf*


In a word...NEVER.


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://t.co/oVNc3DLfsY

*The Light Between Oceans review: beautifully, bafflingly unrealistic*
*Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender struggle to keep it real (LOL) in this fanciful adaptation of ML Stedman’s high-end airport novel*
*It is not uncommon in middle-brow novels to introduce a character who has “seen things” in the first World War. There is an emotional shorthand at work here that applies less frequently with combatants from the second World War (more cleanly “heroic”) or the Vietnam War (whose veterans are more likely to talk openly about trauma).
The damaged warrior from the trenches – prone to occasional long stares through rain-splattered windows – needs no further motivation to do whatever he does. His silence conceals interlocking multitudes of justifications.
Michael Fassbender is saddled with an archetypal example in this sumptuous, baffling, mildly diverting adaptation of ML Stedman’s high-end airport novel.
We begin with Tom Sherbourne (Fassbender) taking a temporary job as a lighthouse keeper in some rocky outcrop of the Commonwealth. Because he has “seen things” in the first World War, he takes to the solitude and secures the job on a permanent basis.
Soon, he runs up against local girl Isabel Graysmark (Alicia Vikander) and, after much nervous shuffling of feet, they descend into apparent wedded bliss.
Allow your attention to wander in the opening sequences and you could be forgiven for losing all sense of location. Neither lead attempts much of an accent. The maritime officials all sound vaguely English. Up to the point at which Waltzing Matilda is sung, I would have staked a small sum that we were off the coast of Canada. We are, of course, in and around Western Australia (where the Indian Ocean meets the Southern Ocean. Duh!).*

*There is more motivation to come. Isabel is desperate for a baby and, following two miscarriages, she finds herself fighting with a desperate depression.
One day, a terrible miracle comes to pass. A rowboat washes up with a dead man and a crying baby inside. Because Isabel is still grieving and Tom has “seen things” in the first World War, they kick aside all logic and decide to pretend the baby is their own.*
*Galloping improbabilities*
*If the film worked harder to nudge itself into the realm of fable, then the galloping improbabilities would be easier to take. It seems that the missing child belonged to Hannah, a woman from the town where Isabel grew up. Yet nobody seems aware of her plight until after the baby’s christening.
Rachel Weisz has a thankless task as Hannah. Her tragedy is greater than anybody’s but, focusing on the great romance between Tom and Isabel, the film cannot help but treat her as an inconvenient impediment. Our natural urge is to side with the lovely people rendered morally impotent by their conspicuous motivations.*

*Fassbender and Vikander (now a couple in real life) throw themselves at the parts with irresistible enthusiasm. As the story progresses, they get to address inner traumas through markedly contrasting approaches. Vikander’s initial shyness gives way to a wholly convincing desperation as justice inevitably catches up with them. Fassbender, who has the facial furrows we would expect from a lighthouse keeper, remains a master of emotional leakage: the turmoil sneaks out through inclined eyebrows and twitches at the mouth.
Nobody behaves like this outside Grimm fairy stories. But Derek Cianfrance, director of Blue Valentine and The Place Beyond the Pines, brings a different class of fantasy to the visuals. The body of the film looks to be taking place in Vanity Fair’s annual lighthouse keeper’s edition. Every boot, pencil, glove and belt seems artfully distressed for sale in a Tribeca boutique. Adam Arkapaw’s photography catches the beauty of the surroundings without suggesting any concomitant menace.
The result is easy enough to sit through. It features an epilogue that would cause a horse to shed tears. Everyone involved is easy on the eye and gentle on the ears. Sadly, it leaves not a trace on the psyche as it passes by.*


----------



## Just Askin

I love this picture of Michael and friends


----------



## Hackensack

FassbenderLover said:


> https://t.co/oVNc3DLfsY
> 
> *The Light Between Oceans review: beautifully, bafflingly unrealistic*
> *Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender struggle to keep it real (LOL) in this fanciful adaptation of ML Stedman’s high-end airport novel*
> *It is not uncommon in middle-brow novels to introduce a character who has “seen things” in the first World War. There is an emotional shorthand at work here that applies less frequently with combatants from the second World War (more cleanly “heroic”) or the Vietnam War (whose veterans are more likely to talk openly about trauma).
> The damaged warrior from the trenches – prone to occasional long stares through rain-splattered windows – needs no further motivation to do whatever he does. His silence conceals interlocking multitudes of justifications.
> Michael Fassbender is saddled with an archetypal example in this sumptuous, baffling, mildly diverting adaptation of ML Stedman’s high-end airport novel.
> We begin with Tom Sherbourne (Fassbender) taking a temporary job as a lighthouse keeper in some rocky outcrop of the Commonwealth. Because he has “seen things” in the first World War, he takes to the solitude and secures the job on a permanent basis.
> Soon, he runs up against local girl Isabel Graysmark (Alicia Vikander) and, after much nervous shuffling of feet, they descend into apparent wedded bliss.
> Allow your attention to wander in the opening sequences and you could be forgiven for losing all sense of location. Neither lead attempts much of an accent. The maritime officials all sound vaguely English. Up to the point at which Waltzing Matilda is sung, I would have staked a small sum that we were off the coast of Canada. We are, of course, in and around Western Australia (where the Indian Ocean meets the Southern Ocean. Duh!).*
> 
> *There is more motivation to come. Isabel is desperate for a baby and, following two miscarriages, she finds herself fighting with a desperate depression.
> One day, a terrible miracle comes to pass. A rowboat washes up with a dead man and a crying baby inside. Because Isabel is still grieving and Tom has “seen things” in the first World War, they kick aside all logic and decide to pretend the baby is their own.*
> *Galloping improbabilities*
> *If the film worked harder to nudge itself into the realm of fable, then the galloping improbabilities would be easier to take. It seems that the missing child belonged to Hannah, a woman from the town where Isabel grew up. Yet nobody seems aware of her plight until after the baby’s christening.
> Rachel Weisz has a thankless task as Hannah. Her tragedy is greater than anybody’s but, focusing on the great romance between Tom and Isabel, the film cannot help but treat her as an inconvenient impediment. Our natural urge is to side with the lovely people rendered morally impotent by their conspicuous motivations.*
> 
> *Fassbender and Vikander (now a couple in real life) throw themselves at the parts with irresistible enthusiasm. As the story progresses, they get to address inner traumas through markedly contrasting approaches. Vikander’s initial shyness gives way to a wholly convincing desperation as justice inevitably catches up with them. Fassbender, who has the facial furrows we would expect from a lighthouse keeper, remains a master of emotional leakage: the turmoil sneaks out through inclined eyebrows and twitches at the mouth.
> Nobody behaves like this outside Grimm fairy stories. But Derek Cianfrance, director of Blue Valentine and The Place Beyond the Pines, brings a different class of fantasy to the visuals. The body of the film looks to be taking place in Vanity Fair’s annual lighthouse keeper’s edition. Every boot, pencil, glove and belt seems artfully distressed for sale in a Tribeca boutique. Adam Arkapaw’s photography catches the beauty of the surroundings without suggesting any concomitant menace.
> The result is easy enough to sit through. It features an epilogue that would cause a horse to shed tears. Everyone involved is easy on the eye and gentle on the ears. Sadly, it leaves not a trace on the psyche as it passes by.*



Thanks for another clueless review!  Look, nothing in the world is easier than being cynical and cool.  The author probably labored mightily over the "annual lighthouse keeper's edition" and other clever (ahem) remarks in the criticism.  The author has also decided to run with the pack on this one--all the critics "know"  that nobody behaves like this, right? But in answer to the last line--it left a trace on my psyche, and I pity anyone who is too jaded not to feel it.


----------



## Hackensack

And by the way--I strongly suspect the author of the review hasn't read any Grimm fairy tales!  That bit of unintentional humor got by me at first.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> And by the way--I strongly suspect the author of the review hasn't read any Grimm fairy tales!  That bit of unintentional humor got by me at first.


Everyone is entitled to their *own *opinion. I just feel sorry for people that feel the need to depend on other peoples opinion to validate theirs.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> Everyone is entitled to their *own *opinion. I just feel sorry for people that feel the need to depend on other peoples opinion to validate theirs.



Just Askin, your icon is an instant mood lifter


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> Just Askin, your icon is an instant mood lifter


I think so too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Anyone who's in the field of art, and cannot understand the creative process, has no business in said field. Literature, Cinema, Music, Performing Arts, Visual Arts, etc. etc. can take liberties with any subject, be it realistically, fictionally, figuratively and yes, unrealistically, that's the whole point of art. It derives from our imagination and makes us think about a particular subject matter.

As the person above stated, the whole idea of fairytales is unrealistic yet authors have used that genre as a mean to make children dream, to explain how there are bad people in the world and so on.

When viewing a movie, If the subject matter is not your cup of tea, then state that fact, but it's really unfortunate that people advertise their ignorance.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Everyone is entitled to their *own *opinion. I just feel sorry for people that feel the need to depend on other peoples opinion to validate theirs.


Really, now!! Is that why you recently asked me if I had seen TLBO yet??


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Sorry for implying you had friends. Didn't mean to upset you. Have you seen The Light  Between Oceans by the way?


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Really, now!! Is that why you recently asked me if I had seen TLBO yet??


Your opinion wouldnt have had any influence on mine as we are obviously miles apart in our thinking. It is however always healthy to hear other peoples thoughts and opinions on a subject. Empathy and communication are wonderful things to have.


----------



## JaneWT

lunadeagosto said:


> Trespass against us got three nominations in British-Independent-Film-Awards: Michael, best actor, Sean Harris, best supporting actor and Adam Smith, best debut director.
> 
> In Spain we will see TLBO on january 20th


Nice news.  Chuffed for Adam Smith, too.


----------



## JaneWT

ScorpionDoom said:


> Just Askin, your icon is an instant mood lifter


Agreed.  And am I the only one who sings "(Is this the way to) Amarillo" in my head whenever I see it?!


----------



## JaneWT

A GQ interview!  A GQ interview!!!  *Bounces around in delight!!*  The pictures look great (especially the one in the green top) and I cannot WAIT to read the interview!  Have waited for a good, in-depth article for so long!  

I love the fact that Michael doesn't want to be James Bond.  I suspected as much.  No disrespect to the previous actors, but Michael's too good to be wasted on such a role. 

And I love the fact that Michael looks ....rugged.  I hope he never goes down the Botox route.  I recently saw a pic of Ben Affleck and thought, "What the ...?!!".  Ditto Brad Pitt a year or two back.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Your opinion wouldnt have had any influence on mine as we are obviously miles apart in our thinking. It is however always healthy to hear other peoples thoughts and opinions on a subject. Empathy and communication are wonderful things to have.


Agreed. This is why I don't understand why FassLover gets so much flak for what she decides to post. Let her be.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Agreed. This is why I don't understand why FassLover gets so much flak for what she decides to post. Let her be.


She can post what she likes, as can anyone. I can comment or give my opinion as can anyone. But after being bitten so much when I started in here 6 months ago or so, I am now in the habit of biting back. 
I so strongly disagree with the view some members have on here about Michael's relationship, I will always challenge that 'notion'  when it's put forward. Bit coincidental though that some people only appear to post immediately after PQ or myself have posted  something involving AV. I don't particularly like being got at every time I post but I've come to expect it from a few people now.


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> A GQ interview!  A GQ interview!!!  *Bounces around in delight!!*  The pictures look great (especially the one in the green top) and I cannot WAIT to read the interview!  Have waited for a good, in-depth article for so long!
> 
> I love the fact that Michael doesn't want to be James Bond.  I suspected as much.  No disrespect to the previous actors, but Michael's too good to be wasted on such a role.
> 
> And I love the fact that Michael looks ....rugged.  I hope he never goes down the Botox route.  I recently saw a pic of Ben Affleck and thought, "What the ...?!!".  Ditto Brad Pitt a year or two back.


ITA about botox; Ben looks particularly . . . surprising.  And surprised.  I think James Bond is too time consuming for an actor, and the films are too formulaic; however, I sort of wanted to see what he might do with the role.  It sounds as if he would adopt the same interpretation as Craig, though, so little point in doing it.


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMUQKKfBnrw/


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Agreed.  And am I the only one who sings "(Is this the way to) Amarillo" in my head whenever I see it?!


Well I was hearing Cameo's 'Candy'. But now it's Peter Kay..thanks for that


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> ITA about botox; Ben looks particularly . . . surprising.  And surprised.  I think James Bond is too time consuming for an actor, and the films are too formulaic; however, I sort of wanted to see what he might do with the role.  It sounds as if he would adopt the same interpretation as Craig, though, so little point in doing it.


Absolutely love James Bond but selfishly never wanted Michael to play him. Think of all the characters he can't play if he is tied to that. I've read the books as well as seen all the films and would love the idea of Michael being Bond, think it may well be the best Bond ever but..so many scripts out there need him more.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well I was hearing Cameo's 'Candy'. But now it's Peter Kay..thanks for that



I can't think back to that video now - it's been corrupted by including Jimmy Saville [emoji33]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMUQKKfBnrw/
> View attachment 3510274



Haha, just read the comments... "one of us is suffering from penis envy".... Wonder if he brought that up in his interview..?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, just read the comments... "one of us is suffering from penis envy".... Wonder if he brought that up in his interview..?


Hope not. Had enough Camila Long for one lifetime!


----------



## artemis09

I'm hoping that the topic about his genitals didn't come up in the interview. It's been done to death and that mess with Long didn't help at all.


----------



## gingerglory

Nobody has a problem with British GQ cover like I do? This looks so much better. I don't understand why they have to flip his face on the cover!! We've been waiting for a brand new GQ cover for so long. It's such a disappointment to me. I really hope the cover story has some really fresh content (no, thank you, no more penis talk) and the pics inside are excellent without flipping any more faces. So far, I like the Guardian shots much more.


----------



## FassbenderLover

*Film 2016Verified account*‏@*BBCFilm2016*
*"I found this film offensively inoffensive. Oscar-hungry."* - @*MsEllenEJones* on #*TheLightBetweenOceans*


----------



## Selayang430

To check and balance 

https://twitter.com/britfilmfestaus/status/793962366811533312


----------



## Selayang430

So,......


----------



## FassbenderLover

Wow, glad I didn't see it. I'd hate for years to be added to my life in 2 hours


*Tommy*‏@*Tommy_1972*
*@KermodeMovie** Watched **#TheLightBetweenOceans** last night. I was 44 when I walked in to the cinema, felt 54 when it finished. Put years on me.*


----------



## FassbenderLover

https://t.co/GE9K3MVZSy I know a while back I said campaigning season has started, some had a problem with it. But it seems like someone else has the same thought

*Film Review | The Light Between Oceans Builds on Themes of Nature, Parenthood, and the Practical Costs of Love*
*I’ll be able to judge my success as a media mogul when the title of Derek Cianfrance’s latest film becomes industry short hand for a certain time of year. “Ah,” people will say around late October-early November when studios start to roll out prestige pictures, “there’s the light between the oceans”. At this point in the calendar most of the king-making festivals have already occurred – Sundance, Toronto, Tribeca, New York, London and Venice – and films that are much hyped finally start to become unveiled to the masses, with the hope of sustaining award season buzz. This is to say that Cianfrance’s latest film is his most unashamedly award-friendliest yet, losing much of the grittiness that imbued his earlier features, and yet it still somehow feels like the film that he’s been building towards for a long time.*

*Cianfrance marked himself as a director to watch with 2011’s Blue Valentine, a non-linear romantic drama that’s easily one of the most devastatingly sad films of the past decade, before taking a sharp turn with 2013’s The Place Beyond the Pines. A family tragedy that examines long-reaching consequences of a father’s sins, Pines felt muddled and uneven owing to the fact that Cianfrance seemed to be trying to juggle too many stories at once. In this regard, The Light Between Ocean’s represents a huge improvement. Michael Fassbender stars as Thomas Sherbourne, a damaged World War I veteran who becomes a lighthouse keeper in an incredibly isolated part of Australia. Gradually, he falls in love with Isabella Greymark, played by Alicia Vikander, and two start to build a paradise on their island. Gradually, this paradise becomes marred by Isabella’s miscarriage, but then the couple’s prayers are seemingly answered when a life boat with a dead man and a baby wash ashore. Things seem idyllic for the couple, until a visit to the mainland reveals that their baby might not be orphaned at all.*

*Clearly, this is a plot that combines themes that Cianfrance is deeply familiar with: the redemptive power of nature, absentee fathers and the practical costs of love. It feels like he’s been building towards this film for a while. The film isn’t as stylistically daring as, say, Blue Valentine, with the story being told fairly linearly, but this feels like growth on Cianfrance’s part. The film doesn’t juggle stories to build tension and emotion, and this leaves the impression that Cianfrance is confident enough as a director to rely on subtlety and the audience’s intellect. That said, though the film’s running time of just under two and a half hours does start to make itself known, especially in the final act, and I did find myself wishing that he could have brought a little bit more flash to the screen.
As could be expected for a film that signifies the start of awards season, the performances are uniformly excellent. Fassbender proves yet again why he’s one of this generation’s most enigmatic performers. As the film’s central predicament makes itself known it could have denigrated into melodrama and it’s largely his subtlety that prevents it from falling into that. The same can be said for Alicia Vikander, who really carries the film when it starts to drag. The best performance however comes from Rachel Weisz, who comes dangerously close to stealing the film out from under the two leads had she had a bigger role.
It’s entirely inconceivable that the main players in The Light Between Oceans could see themselves nominated for a number of Academy Awards next year, though if that were the case it would be more proof that the Academy likes to play it as safe as possible. That said, if this is the start of the race to Oscar, you could do a lot worse.*


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Lust (for Michael) envy (of Alicia) and anger (at both). They can't have him, but they have an unattainable person in mind because it's their lives and their decisions. In short: what kind of spirit? A disturbed one.



I love the conclusion you summarized!


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> Nobody has a problem with British GQ cover like I do? This looks so much better. I don't understand why they have to flip his face on the cover!! We've been waiting for a brand new GQ cover for so long. It's such a disappointment to me. I really hope the cover story has some really fresh content (no, thank you, no more penis talk) and the pics inside are excellent without flipping any more faces. So far, I like the Guardian shots much more.


Yes,it looks better. I like the other shot,but I prefer the Guardian shots to the cover.




FassbenderLover said:


> https://t.co/GE9K3MVZSy I know a while back I said campaigning season has started, some had a problem with it. But it seems like someone else has the same thought


This person simply thinks this is an award-friendly film. You think they're campaigning every time they're seen together.. The awards (and campaigning)  season has actually started two months ago,but I've never read that Disney has intention to campaign.. and,save for Vikander as a long shot,I don't see the film in any prediction list. At the moment nothing suggests that someone is campaigning.


Random tweets:
@JournoJanelle: @JournoJanelle The Light Between Two Oceans -amazing film. Fassbender a new entry to the top five #suckerforaginger @Ian__Kenny: #MichaelFassbender playing a man in crisis in #TheLightBetweenOceans is so faultless it's terrifying. Vikander and Weisz brilliant too. @cvonruhland: Some fine acting in 'The Light Between The Oceans' but, be honest, we're looking for gorgeous Vikander & Fassbender Real Life Getting it On.
@lyricalwonder13: the light between oceans is so good. alicia vikander and michael fassbender, you are the work of angels


Independent review:

This is a love story with a very dark undertow. Its characters are put through the emotional wringer, made to endure bereavement and betrayal alongside their snatched moments of happiness'
Melodramas don’t come any more torrid than _The Light Between Oceans_. This is a love story with a very dark undertow. Its characters are put through the emotional wringer, made to endure bereavement and betrayal alongside their snatched moments of happiness. The film takes its tone from Alexandre Desplat’s swirling musical score.
The storyline, heavily reliant on coincidence and unashamedly sentimental, could have seemed very trite but writer-director Derek Cianfrance approaches the material as if this is full-blown Shakespearean tragedy. He is helped by powerhouse performances from Fassbender and Vikander.
The film begins just after the First World War. Fassbender plays Tom Sherbourne, a taciturn but very dignified war veteran who can’t understand why he survived when so many of his colleagues died in the trenches. He has applied for a job as a lighthouse keeper on a remote island off the coast of Western Australia.
Isabel (Vikander) is the young woman he meets briefly on the mainland just before his first stint on the island. Her family, like those of everyone else in the community, has suffered badly in the war. She has lost two brothers. She is impulsive and a little reckless, persuading Tom to marry her so she can share his life on the island, where they live entirely alone.
Tom is damaged goods, a deeply repressed and guilt-ridden man who has very little expectation of achieving any happiness. He is also dutiful and fundamentally decent.
When Tom and Isabel are dropped off on the island, you begin to wonder just where the drama can come from. Gradually, with Isabel’s love, Tom comes out of his shell. At least initially, they are very content on the island. She becomes pregnant. We know, though, that their happiness won’t last long. Everything begins to change on the night of a mighty storm.
This is filmed in bravura, bone-rattling fashion by Cianfrance. In the wake of the storm comes grief and death. Tom and Isabel take a very fateful decision which they hope will bring them the domestic bliss they crave.
At times, as Tom is pushed to act against his own nature by his wife, the film seems like an early 1920s counterpart to Macbeth. Fassbender has relatively few lines but his face is a landscape of seething moral anguish and guilt. Vikander brings a mercurial intensity to her role as the young woman prepared to take reckless decisions in her desire to become a mother.
They seem to have got away with their plan but Tom’s chance encounter on the mainland with a grief-stricken widow (Weisz), whose German husband disappeared at sea along with her tiny daughter, threatens to bring their world crashing down.
At times, Cianfrance startles us with the sheer bleakness of his vision. Costume dramas don’t normally delve into such raw and painful areas. The writer-director is shameless, too, in the way he manipulates the audience with some very contrived plot twists. In its final reel, the film risks becoming very maudlin.
There are scenes here that make the most lachrymose TV movie weepie seem restrained by comparison. Nonetheless, you can’t help but admire the film’s full blown approach. The emotional storms and tempests here are of a velocity that easily matches anything Tom sees from his lighthouse keeper’s perch.

Empire:

*World War I veteran Tom (Michael Fassbender) takes a job as a lighthouse keeper, and is joined by his wife Isabel (Alicia Vikander). The pair long for a child and when a baby washes up in a boat, they decide to raise her — but are faced with an agonising dilemma when they discover her true heritage.
*
Perhaps Surprisingly given he made _Blue Valentine_, the latest drama from Derek Cianfrance is an unashamedly romantic affair. Set at the end of World War I*, it stars Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander as a couple beginning their life together off the coast of Western Australia. Pairing those two actors together is undeniably smart casting — they’re a terrific team and the film’s greatest strength.*

Vikander puts in an absorbing performance as Isabel, the sparky small-town girl who spies an escape when the handsome new lighthouse keeper is invited to tea — and wastes no time trying to prize him out of his shell. He’s buttoned-up, resistant, still nursing psychological war wounds, but her persistence pays off. It can’t hurt that she’s clearly the best catch in town, too.
Much like he did in The Place Beyond The Pines, Cianfrance takes his characters to dark places before bringing them back up for air — scarred, but wiser.
 And so the film starts as an engrossing portrait of a likeable couple in the first flushes of love, playing house and making love to the soundtrack of the crashing waves below them, all shot beautifully by cinematographer Adam Arkapaw. But things don’t stay perfect forever, becoming darker and harsher as Isabel’s desire to become a mother becomes more urgent. This burning maternal desire leads the pair to make a fateful decision — one that will haunt them for the rest of their lives.
It begins when a boat carrying a baby washes up on the beach. This looks like fate to Isabel, but Tom soon discovers the child’s true identity and, even worse, that her real mother (Weisz) is still alive. Clearly, this presents him with a terrible dilemma — keep the stolen child from its natural mother, or betray his wife. Fassbender comes into his own here as his character wrestles with his conscience while trying to protect Isabel, who’s now blissfully happy with a child she is calling her own. It’s an initially gripping scenario: lives will be ruined whichever way he decides to go, so the stakes are high.

It’s also here that audiences may become divided as the film changes tack: morphing from the intense romantic drama it started as into a twist-driven melodrama. As the third act rumbles on, there’s something undeniably frustrating about the choices the characters make — as though they’re based less on realistic human decision-making and more on adding twists to the narrative. The result is that rather than being lost in the story you become more aware you’re being manipulated by a writer.

But there is always the possibility of redemption and hope, both for the characters and the film. Much like he did in _The Place Beyond The Pines_, Cianfrance takes his characters to dark places before bringing them back up for air — scarred, but wiser. And by the end, despite the contrivances that got us there, it’s a hardy soul who won’t leave feeling moved.


----------



## Morgane

Sydney Morning Herald (very good review):

M L Stedman's best-seller from 2012 starts with the arrival on an island off Western Australia of a small boat in which there is a dead man and a live baby. Isabel, wife of the lighthouse keeper, hears the baby's cries as she is watering a rosemary bush, planted on the grave of her recently stillborn child.
It's 1926 and her husband Tom has taken this job, 100 miles off the coast on Janus Rock, after the horrors of the Western Front. Tom and Isabel speak like Australians of the period in the book – calling each other "love", for instance – but that has gone in the move to the big screen.
This was Stedman's first novel, written mostly in London. She is Australian but practised law in the UK for a number of years before starting to write. Nine international publishers went after the book, perhaps sensing the riches to be had from a film deal. DreamWorks took up the film rights by November of 2012. Stephen Spielberg liked Colorado-born Derek Cianfrance as director after seeing his _Blue Valentine_ in 2010. Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander signed on in 2014, followed by Rachel Weisz.

It's easy to understand that they could not find any Australian actors for the principal roles. It's not like we have produced any international stars in the past 20 years. And shooting in New Zealand is understandable: the plot calls for a lot of stormy weather. Some of it was done in Tasmania. And there are some familiar faces in support roles: Jack Thompson as a salty old dog who captains the supply boat to the island, Bryan Brown as a rich resident of the nearest mainland town, and Garry McDonald as Isabel's father.
So far as I can tell there is no Australian money involved. It's listed as a UK/NZ/US co-production so the producers could cast and shoot freely, but the result feels less home-grown than the book, especially in the flavour of dialogue. It's not like we're not used to this in Australia: Robert Mitchum in _The Sundowners_ (1960), Meryl Streep in _Evil Angels _(1988), a hundred others. We didn't have stars of the status of Cate, Geoffrey, Naomi, Nicole, Hugh, Russell, Guy or the brothers Hemsworth in those days. All must have been busy.
*No matter, Cianfrance has assembled three of the best for this powerful, wrenching story about the difference between love and duty. Fassbender brings unspoken intensity as Tom, a man trying to mend himself after the war took him apart. Vikander's vibrating, passionate Isabel falls for him on first sight, when he comes to lunch with her family, before heading to the island. She is heartbroken too, after losing two brothers in the war. Fairly quickly they are married and enraptured by each other, on an island as windswept and beautiful as you could find in any work of romance fiction.

For that is what this is: a potboiler with a stronger sense of characterisation and moral jeopardy. Stedman's legal background may explain this – she was interested in the differences between Isabel's need to have and hold their newfound baby and Tom's need to do the right thing. Biology vs duty. Beyond that, she looks at the kind of ruthless entitlement that such a decision would require. That gives the film a certain modernity, despite the period setting.*

*Of course, we know how this plot will go. That's part of the point of romance fiction – to fulfil expectations, rather than challenge them. Almost every plot point in the film arrives as if by decree. I could even predict lines of dialogue. And yet, the predicament has power. *We know that someone will come for the baby; when we see Tom pick up a distinctive rattle from the boat, we know how. Weisz, as the child's real mother, delivers every bit of the emotional honesty we would expect - and which the film needs.

It's not an insult to call the film old-fashioned. Cianfrance, a skilful director (_The Place Beyond the Pines_), wants to explore some of the byways of the great melodramas, within a universal and potent dilemma. He does that, with sweeping scenery and a stridently romantic score by Alexandre Desplat, and heartfelt performances. It's almost irresistible in the strength of its emotions. Almost.


----------



## Selayang430

Arrived LA but no date


----------



## artemis09

Wait, so is he in LA or in Germany? I thought that pic of him in Germany was from today. Or was the person who took the selfie from Germany and happened to be in LA?


----------



## Selayang430

He loves to wear this pair of shoes when he is in US


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Wait, so is he in LA or in Germany? I thought that pic of him in Germany was from today. Or was the person who took the selfie from Germany and happened to be in LA?


Think he was in Mannheim the other day...But also possible he has a Tardis!!! Better than a Where's Wally book lol


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Arrived LA but no date
> View attachment 3510510
> View attachment 3510512
> View attachment 3510514
> View attachment 3510515


Thank You. Alicia is currently in L.A right?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Thank You. Alicia is currently in L.A right?



Alicia arrived in LA on 1 November. Suspect Michael arrived on 2 November


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia arrived in LA on 1 November. Suspect Michael arrived on 2 November



Agreed, Michael is wearing nearly exactly the same clothes as in the "Mannheim" Instagram pic; and Weibo is pretty quick publishing its pics, usually within hours of them being taken.


----------



## Esizzle

Last nights World Series is the first time ever I saw an AC teaser on tv. So there's that I guess...


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Last nights World Series is the first time ever I saw an AC teaser on tv. So there's that I guess...


Progress.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/794217165150978048


----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Anyone who's in the field of art, and cannot understand the creative process, has no business in said field. Literature, Cinema, Music, Performing Arts, Visual Arts, etc. etc. can take liberties with any subject, be it realistically, fictionally, figuratively and yes, unrealistically, that's the whole point of art. It derives from our imagination and makes us think about a particular subject matter.
> 
> As the person above stated, the whole idea of fairytales is unrealistic yet authors have used that genre as a mean to make children dream, to explain how there are bad people in the world and so on.
> 
> When viewing a movie, If the subject matter is not your cup of tea, then state that fact, but it's really unfortunate that people advertise their ignorance.


THIS.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another pic of Michael at Ferrari:




https://instagram.com/p/BMWpNyuDLYT/

And a pic of Michael and Alicia at the TLBO party in Venice (Adele and Josef in the background)




https://instagram.com/p/BMWVnZWhVUC/


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> Another pic of Michael at Ferrari:
> 
> View attachment 3510889
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BMWpNyuDLYT/



Awww, he looks like a happy little boy here! Very cute.

As for the Assassin's Creed TV spot, I think it's the second time it aired last night. Judging by some tweets, for some people this is the first they've heard of the movie. So running an ad during the World Series was a very good call. I'm hoping they might do one of those "exclusive in-depth look" promos they've been doing during The Walking Dead. The first week, they ran a promo for Arrival, this past week they did one for Life. I think the viewing demographic could be a good fit for AC.


----------



## Just Askin

Kid in a toy shop. Hello...I'm liking that yellow.


----------



## carmencrem

Nice one!


----------



## Just Askin

How sweet is it that Michael seems to have travelled to L.A just to be with Alicia 
They seem like such a sweet couple.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Nice one!



You can imagine their house in ten years. GG Award statues in place of door handles. Oscar garden gnomes, BAFTA's for the kids to practice their face paints on and the new BIFA crystals turned into baby mobiles.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Nice one!




Lovely interview! They try so hard to be "all professional" but every now and then they slip up and reveal how close they are [emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You can imagine their house in ten years. GG Award statues in place of door handles. Oscar garden gnomes, BAFTA's for the kids to practice their face paints on and the new BIFA crystals turned into baby mobiles.



Haha - yes exactly that! The dripping toilet brush exchange was funny [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> How sweet is it that Michael seems to have travelled to L.A just to be with Alicia
> They seem like such a sweet couple.



That's cos they are a sweet couple, everyone who meets them together remarks on that. It's great Michael has some free time now to enjoy himself and it's clear who he wants to be with as much as possible.... smitten kitten [emoji76]


----------



## Just Askin

http://cinema.uol.com.br/noticias/r...-em-ilha-isolada-do-mundo.htm?cmpid=tw-uolnot
Translated from Portuguese (google).


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.newshub.co.nz/entertainm...6110419?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter NEW interview about how they loved New Zealand and Michael talking about how they did not try to dampen the chemistry..


----------



## Just Askin

The eyelashes! These also played a great role in TLBO.

http://chevitadastronze.tumblr.com/...-special-edition-with-guest?is_related_post=1


----------



## Just Askin

http://bbc.in/2ewrRpZ


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://www.newshub.co.nz/entertainm...6110419?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter NEW interview about how they loved New Zealand and Michael talking about how they did not try to dampen the chemistry..





> And it seems he managed to translate at least some of that emotion to film.
> 
> "When the lights came up in Venice I was like, 'okay, okay keep it together, keep it together," Fassbender said.









@GuyLodge: Whispered commentary while watching LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS with @catherinebray: "Such good knitwear!" "And he's drying a ladle! Dreamboat."
@GuyLodge: If J.Crew wants to replicate Fassbender's entire Light Between Oceans wardrobe as a special winter collection, they have at least one buyer.
@GuyLodge: LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS (B-) I admire the serenity, extremity of its melodrama. Actors, camera deftly find same lilac register; pace less sure.
@GuyLodge: Anyone else notice that things go south for the characters in LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS straight after Fassbender loses his impeccable moustache?


@rosstreet: Light Between Oceans. I am drained, what a film. I want to live in a lighthouse in New Zealand, with Michael Fassbender obv. 
@AngusMcGregor11: What a bag of emotions #TheLightBetweenOceans was. Vikander and Fassbender excellent once again! Enjoyed it more than I thought!
@orlamango: THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS: I fell for this. Could watch Vikander and Fassbender chilling on an island for hours. A+ cardigans. Many tears.
 @adammulgrew: I know its awards season hopes are stranded at sea in an old row boat, but Fassbender and Vikander are both worthy of recognition.
@adammulgrew: The Light Between Oceans is an old-fashioned melodrama in the best possible ways. Such a beautiful film.
@KhyleManbyEvans: #LightBetweenOceans was unbelievably powerful, Fassbender & Vikander are superb in their roles #LightBetweenOceans #aliciavikander


----------



## Morgane

http://magazine.ferrari.com/en/people/2016/10/28/news/fassbender_at_ferrari-18504/

Murphy's Law
















Source


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3512095
> 
> http://bbc.in/2ewrRpZ





Much better pic. You can see this BBC Radio interview was recorded on 20th Oct, the day after TLBO Premiered in London. Look how happy he looks. Suppose a Red Carpet night with your girlfriend would leave you smiling.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> @GuyLodge: Whispered commentary while watching LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS with @catherinebray: "Such good knitwear!" "And he's drying a ladle! Dreamboat."
> @GuyLodge: If J.Crew wants to replicate Fassbender's entire Light Between Oceans wardrobe as a special winter collection, they have at least one buyer.
> @GuyLodge: LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS (B-) I admire the serenity, extremity of its melodrama. Actors, camera deftly find same lilac register; pace less sure.
> @GuyLodge: Anyone else notice that things go south for the characters in LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS straight after Fassbender loses his impeccable moustache?
> 
> 
> @rosstreet: Light Between Oceans. I am drained, what a film. I want to live in a lighthouse in New Zealand, with Michael Fassbender obv.
> @AngusMcGregor11: What a bag of emotions #TheLightBetweenOceans was. Vikander and Fassbender excellent once again! Enjoyed it more than I thought!
> @orlamango: THE LIGHT BETWEEN OCEANS: I fell for this. Could watch Vikander and Fassbender chilling on an island for hours. A+ cardigans. Many tears.
> @adammulgrew: I know its awards season hopes are stranded at sea in an old row boat, but Fassbender and Vikander are both worthy of recognition.
> @adammulgrew: The Light Between Oceans is an old-fashioned melodrama in the best possible ways. Such a beautiful film.
> @KhyleManbyEvans: #LightBetweenOceans was unbelievably powerful, Fassbender & Vikander are superb in their roles #LightBetweenOceans #aliciavikander




Mark Kermode of the BBC (fairly influential in the U.K.) really liked it too [emoji3]

At 1:47

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b080x5t9


----------



## carmencrem

@fassbenderdaily on twitter has some pics from the GQ issue (not HQ tho, but gorgeous anyway!). The interview is super great! He's excited for AC, he's happy about his life now (he said he's almost 40 so he wants to focus more on his personal life.. and I hope so bc he needs to rest and relax a lil bit!) and the parts about Bond and ***** are super good. I loved this. Can't wait to buy the magazine. Great pics too. Not so different from the Guardian's ones (similar style) but oh so gorgeous!


----------



## carmencrem

Michael's lovely speech in Killarney surrounded by his family, girlfriend, friends.. :3 

 On what love and being in love is 


 Discussing awards with Kate Winslet and Julie Walters

 About fanfics with James at the G Norton's show


----------



## mollie12

I really like the two b&w shots from UK GQ.


----------



## gingerglory

Love his answers about Oscar, Brexit, ***** and world future.


----------



## Just Askin

Pics from Monday's GQ mag. Not good quality so worth getting the mag.


----------



## Esizzle

He should perhaps restrain himself from talking about X since he never wants anything to do with America. Frankly he sounds dumb and generic with his answer.


----------



## artemis09

Esizzle said:


> He should perhaps restrain himself from talking about X  since he never wants anything to do with America. Frankly he sounds dumb and generic with his answer.


It's not the most eloquent answer, but I don't think it's necessarily dumb. I feel that if he avoided talking about X, then people would start accusing him of being too "ignorant" to talk about the subject or wanting to avoid any controversial statements. So, he loses either way, it seems. Plus, it's not like he gave a long rant about it.
I'm not sure where people get the notion that he wants nothing to do with America or hates it. He seems to prefer living in Europe, sure, but I've never gotten the impression that he can't stand the US. I say all of this as an American, for what it's worth.


----------



## gingerglory

No, I don't have that impression either. He loves NYC and enjoys filming in SF, New Mexico, New Orleans, and Austin. In a recent interview, he even mentioned that he considered Austin as one of potential place that he would like to move there to live. And he mentioned he'd like to live in NYC also. The only place that he said he doesn't want to live is LA. He's done that before and turns out it's not for him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> No, I don't have that impression either. He loves NYC and enjoys filming in SF, New Mexico, New Orleans, and Austin. In a recent interview, he even mentioned that he considered Austin as one of potential place that he would like to move there to live. And he mentioned he'd like to live in NYC also. The only place that he said he doesn't want to live is LA. He's done that before and turns out it's not for him.



I don't know why some people claim Michael is anti-American either? He's European and prefers Europe and has made it very clear he will remain living in Europe. But that doesn't equate to anti-American. He was obviously asked a question and while not entitled to vote he is entitled to an opinion... same way that non Europeans can voice an opinion on our issues!


----------



## Allie28

Michael was born in Germany, raised in Ireland, and lived in London almost 20 years.  He IS European.  Nothing wrong with identifying as such or even being proud of it.  I'd hope most would be proud of who they are and where they call home.


----------



## Just Askin

Not sure what Alicia is doing with him but whatever it is she has my full support cos just...yum


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Not sure what Alicia is doing with him but whatever it is she has my full support cos just...yum
> View attachment 3513359



He's often looking quite haute recently, compared to the pre- Alicia days!


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> Not sure what Alicia is doing with him but whatever it is she has my full support cos just...yum
> View attachment 3513359


I think this was taken the same day when TLBO premiered in London. They were about to get on the car.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> I think this was taken the same day when TLBO premiered in London. They were about to get on the car.


Yeah it was. 19th Oct. I saw him at LFF 4 days before this and I swear he is actually this hot!!!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Yeah it was. 19th Oct. I saw him at LFF 4 days before this and I swear he is actually this hot!!!



When leaving the club. Love these 2 pic so much like photocall, so elegant & classy. ( good that he was not drunk!  [emoji11][emoji847]) 



	

		
			
		

		
	
-


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> Yeah it was. 19th Oct. I saw him at LFF 4 days before this and I swear he is actually this hot!!!


LOL, I'm not gonna argue with you about that.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Pics from Monday's GQ mag. Not good quality so worth getting the mag.
> View attachment 3513175
> View attachment 3513176
> View attachment 3513177
> View attachment 3513178
> View attachment 3513179
> View attachment 3513180
> View attachment 3513181


I really like this photoshoot. As always,they don't choose the best shot for the cover.. The interview is pretty good too. Very honest answers. The part about his "amiable grin" was very nice .




pearlyqueen said:


> *I don't know why some people claim Michael is anti-American either?* He's European and prefers Europe and has made it very clear he will remain living in Europe. But that doesn't equate to anti-American. He was obviously asked a question and while not entitled to vote he is entitled to an opinion... same way that non Europeans can voice an opinion on our issues!


It's obvious that some people see what they want to see. And he's entitled to an opinion like everyone else.


----------



## Selayang430

GQ BTS 
Src: Instagram of gracegilfeathergq


----------



## twiddlebird

Esizzle said:


> He should perhaps restrain himself from talking about X since he never wants anything to do with America. Frankly he sounds dumb and generic with his answer.



I agree. I've always had the impression that he doesn't like the US, either.


----------



## aprilmayjune

twiddlebird said:


> I agree. I've always had the impression that he doesn't like the US, either.


i don't believe he's that moronically reductive.


----------



## Esizzle

twiddlebird said:


> I agree. I've always had the impression that he doesn't like the US, either.


Yes I think it maybe because he did not receive the kind of success he had hoped for. Of course he doesnt like LA because he did some dumb stuff there early on but thats on him, not the city.


----------



## Just Askin

Waiting for common sense to turn up.....


----------



## Just Askin

If asked about X then why wouldn't he answer? Being an actor doesn't make him a moron. Goes to show how worried he is about the Oscar machine though doesn't it. 
Why is it an issue for him being happy to be European. Born in Germany, raised in Ireland and lived most of his adult life in London. Am I missing something or does  that not make him European. Suppose it is great when you are happy with your roots and don't have to spend a life time searching for a place to call home. Especially when your job is to inhabit other characters. Grounding and normal.


----------



## Just Askin

Most children in the UK are currently discussing world affairs. Would be ridiculous if a grown man was unable to answer a simple question.


----------



## carmencrem

This is very nice, Michael is sweet and funny. There are some parts new to me:
https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/e...bender-and-vikanders-real-life-movie-romance/


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> This is very nice, Michael is sweet and funny. There are some parts new to me:
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/e...bender-and-vikanders-real-life-movie-romance/



A very nice interview and there are 2 parts that hat I feel worth mentioning. 

1/ He is someone who clearly knows fantasy from reality : 

Their performances are so committed it isn’t hard to imagine the line between reality and fiction blurring in the isolation of their ad hoc community. This doesn’t mean they walked around as Tom and Isabel 24/7.

“We’re not method actors,” Vikander says.

Fassbender laughs: “I’ve done 10 films back to back. I’d be crazier than I am now if I adhered to that.”

2/ And he is down to earth and grateful :- 

“What that’s done for me is it’s put me in a position where I really know how privileged I am to be working,” he says. “Awards are great and it’s a great honour to be in that company and to be recognised. But I already feel so lucky to be doing what I’m doing. And if I can touch audience members, get to work with the people that I have been working with, that’s kind of where I get my kicks. Where I really get excitement from.”

He’s philosophical rather than bitter about having to wait for success.

“I think, maybe, a lot of things that come along with the business might have seduced me more when I was younger and I might have been distracted more. Now I’m in a better headspace to deal with that.”


----------



## ScorpionDoom

New Assassin's Creed featurette


----------



## carmencrem

hello


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> hello



Aha! At the LV party at Chateau Marmont last Thursday [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Aha! At the LV party at Chateau Marmont last Thursday [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



You mean as in Michael and Alicia at the party...together...no..surely not...shocker. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You mean as in Michael and Alicia at the party...together...no..surely not...shocker. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Haha; you know fine well these two are smitten kittens... of course they were at the party together, Michael flew to L.A. just to be with Alicia [emoji7][emoji3]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Michael hanging with the LV crowd doesn't even compute in my head. "two faves" sounds like he and nicolas have met before which makes sense I guess but still...

michael, appearing in the doorway wearing his new favorite cap, banks t-shirt, and blue suede shoes: okay babe ready to go to your shindig

alicia: *facepalm*


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Michael hanging with the LV crowd doesn't even compute in my head. "two faves" sounds like he and nicolas have met before which makes sense I guess but still...
> 
> michael, appearing in the doorway wearing his new favorite cap, banks t-shirt, and blue suede shoes: okay babe ready to go to your shindig
> 
> alicia: *facepalm*



Haha, think Alicia put her foot down and confiscated his cap that night!


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> Michael hanging with the LV crowd doesn't even compute in my head. "two faves" *sounds like he and nicolas have met before which makes sense I guess* but still...
> 
> michael, appearing in the doorway wearing his new favorite cap, banks t-shirt, and blue suede shoes: okay babe ready to go to your shindig
> 
> alicia: *facepalm*



Well, we know for sure that they have met before.  Ghesquiere mentioned meeting him at a photo shoot in Barcelona and MF attended an LV party in Paris right after the Steve Jobs NYFF premiere.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, think Alicia put her foot down and confiscated his cap that night!



This guy has a stash. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Long live the Flat Cap, I say !


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Well, we know for sure that they have met before.  Ghesquiere mentioned meeting him at a photo shoot in Barcelona and MF attended an LV party in Paris right after the Steve Jobs NYFF premiere.


oh cool...new kid on the block here


----------



## Selayang430

Back in 2011 with flat cap - color , style almost the same. Don't know now he wears the  new one from muckross house or still the old


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Back in 2011 with flat cap - color , style almost the same. Don't know now he wears the  new one from muckross house or still the old
> 
> View attachment 3514905



Haha he wears the new one. I know my caps.


----------



## zen1965

He really has aged in the past five years. WOW.


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> Haha he wears the new one. I know my caps.


The 2011 one, he got form Dr. Jung, I'd say.


----------



## Esizzle

zen1965 said:


> He really has aged in the past five years. WOW.


Too much smoking, drinking and not enough sunscreen. His wrinkles are deeper on his face than my 68 year old dad.
Though if you were to listen to his "true" fans, his looks are all thanks to his girlfriend Alicia.


----------



## JaneWT

Well, that GQ article was a bit of a let-down.  I mean, I wasn't expecting Michael to be spouting off about all sorts, but a little bit of something fresh wouldn't have hurt.   Practically everything in the piece was re-hashed or filler.  I think the only new info I learned were his thoughts on Brexit, and I could have guessed those.  Michael's so guarded now.  On the one hand, I feel for him and even admire him for it, but on the other ....I don't know.  You could sense the journo's frustration.  

Still, nice pics.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Too much smoking, drinking and not enough sunscreen. His wrinkles are deeper on his face than my 68 year old dad.
> Though if you were to listen to his "true" fans, his looks are all thanks to his girlfriend Alicia.


Oh my!!! Well now....


----------



## JaneWT

.


----------



## JaneWT

Having trouble quoting the new Assassin's Creed clip that someone posted earlier.  I like it.


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> Too much smoking, drinking and not enough sunscreen. His wrinkles are deeper on his face than my 68 year old dad.
> Though if you were to listen to his "true" fans, his looks are all thanks to his girlfriend Alicia.


Sigh . . . .


----------



## Selayang430

While Michael as a grown man shall take care of his own habits , Alicia as girlfriend may needs to get him to put on more skincare, creams, moisturizer etc. 

Anyway, the lighting when the pic was taken is critical too.

Good that he slow down and doesn't film  back to back now. Like he said in GQ, priority changes when grows older.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Well, that GQ article was a bit of a let-down.  I mean, I wasn't expecting Michael to be spouting off about all sorts, but a little bit of something fresh wouldn't have hurt.   Practically everything in the piece was re-hashed or filler.  I think the only new info I learned were his thoughts on Brexit, and I could have guessed those.  Michael's so guarded now.  On the one hand, I feel for him and even admire him for it, but on the other ....I don't know.  You could sense the journo's frustration.
> 
> Still, nice pics.



IA entirely;  practically every interview with Michael is the same nowadays.I know he doesn't like talking about himself and finds it boring. I just wish a canny interviewer could get him to relax and open up a bit more by chatting about topics or issues not directly related to him or his work....idk, religion, football, food, London markets, fine art..... anything really that results in him lowering his guard!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> While Michael as a grown man shall take care of his own habits , Alicia as girlfriend may needs to get him to put on more skincare, creams, moisturizer etc.
> 
> Anyway, the lighting when the pic was taken is critical too.
> 
> Good that he slow down and doesn't film  back to back now. Like he said in GQ, priority changes when grows older.



Agreed, Michael is a grown man and decides his own priorities. I can vouch that he looks his age in the flesh, closeup photos don't really do him any favours. I'm sure Alicia has plenty of skincare products he can experiment with should he feel inclined, but TBH, I don't think he's particularly bothered by this kind of stuff, probably considers it superficial.

He did say in the GQ interview he's reached a point in his life where he's questioning what is good for him as a person, and suggested he is going to devote more time to his personal life in future. Very wise.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Mark Kermode of the BBC (fairly influential in the U.K.) really liked it too [emoji3]
> 
> At 1:47
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b080x5t9


I've just listened to it.Thanks!
TLBO is doing quite well:
http://www.screendaily.com/news/doctor-strange-retains-uk-box-office-lead/5111099.article


> EONE
> Having opened on Tuesday (November 1), _The Light Between Oceans_ recorded director Derek Cianfrance’s best-ever UK debut.
> eOne’s adaptation swept up a non-final $907,000 (£730,140) from its 438 sites, including $345,000 (£277,655) in previews.



@judithkinghorn: Once in a while comes a great film adaptation of a book. Fassbender & Vikander both superb in #TheLightBetweenOceans. Warning: You may SOB.
@judithkinghorn: Dear Male Cinema-goers: If Fassbender can weep, you can weep. It will do you more good than all that baritone throat clearing. #RealMenCry
@Matineegirl: Absolutely stunning film! Acting & cinematography was unbelievable. Oscar nomination worthy!
@judithkinghorn: @Matineegirl Agree! Both Vikander's & Fassbender's performances superb and worthy of Oscar nomination.
@kjnorbury: "It will put you in a wobbly sort of trance" It did! I found The Light Between Oceans as tense & tight as Hitchcock! https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ans-review-michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander
@OasisAwais: #TheLightBetweenOceans has its fair share of flaws but it's a touching and beautiful film nonetheless. Vikander and Fassbender truly shine.
@MeadhbhMcGrath: I hope The Light Between Oceans gets some kind of recognition this awards season. Beautifully shot, moving drama and I cried looooads
@MeadhbhMcGrath: Really enjoyed The Light Between Oceans. Vikander excellent and now am desperate for her wardrobe - dream knitwear and neutral palette d beautiful film nonetheless.

I think this is an old tweet 
@mindykaling: "May he have the wealth of Mayor Bloomberg, the personality of Jon Stewart. The face of Michael Fassbender. The penis of Michael Fassbender"



ScorpionDoom said:


> New Assassin's Creed featurette



It's better than the actual trailers. I've just read some comments on YT and I see that others agree with me. 



JaneWT said:


> Well, that GQ article was a bit of a let-down.  I mean, I wasn't expecting Michael to be spouting off about all sorts, but a little bit of something fresh wouldn't have hurt.   Practically everything in the piece was re-hashed or filler.  I think the only new info I learned were his thoughts on Brexit, and I could have guessed those.  Michael's so guarded now.  On the one hand, I feel for him and even admire him for it, but on the other ....I don't know.  You could sense the journo's frustration.
> 
> Still, nice pics.


I found his answers about his career,his attitide towards it very honest,but it's true that he's guarded. I think it's inevitable considering that he's more aware of how the press works.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed, Michael is a grown man and decides his own priorities.* I can vouch that he looks his age in the flesh, closeup photos don't really do him any favours*. I'm sure Alicia has plenty of skincare products he can experiment with should he feel inclined, but TBH, I don't think he's particularly bothered by this kind of stuff, probably considers it superficial.
> 
> He did say in the GQ interview he's reached a point in his life where he's questioning what is good for him as a person, and suggested he is going to devote more time to his personal life in future. Very wise.


He has never had a "youngish" look,even when ne was 25. But he's also aging like everyone else. It's normal. People change in five years. Actually,I remember some pics taken in March,February 2013 and he looks much better now.


----------



## Hackensack

OT: Just voted.  Think good thoughts for us.

On topic: I can't wait to get my hands on the GQ.  Yes, the interview is familiar--to us.  But maybe not to everyone who doesn't follow him so carefully, and I think he has to be cautious.  What he said in another GQ interview in 2012 was greatly misconstrued and used against him in the oscar race for 12YAS (which he should have won).  The photos look amazing to me.  He has never had a baby face, but rather the sort of rugged masculine face that ages well--Gary Cooper-esque.


----------



## mollie12

Other photos from GQ. He's drowning in those pants!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Too much smoking, drinking and not enough sunscreen. His wrinkles are deeper on his face than my 68 year old dad.
> Though if you were to listen to his "true" fans, his looks are all thanks to his girlfriend Alicia.


 Well if she don't look good more than half the time what can u expect from him? The best he's ever looked was pre the Romanian
Now here's what I've been thinking, when exactly was this LV fashion show? Cuz my understanding is, it was months ago. Its no secret that at times pics of celebs are taken and released weeks, months or even a year later. My thought is, the video and pics of them at the airport and LV fashion show was months ago and released recently to give the impression that they were together and he went out of his way to be with her. That might've been the case but if that is true and the pics were from months ago, then that means they're not together now. Yes there was a tweet he was at the airport but listen, I'd have no problems snapping a pic of him.
PR for these celebs play these games, the celebs themselves go along with it and so do the fans. They really expect folks to be stupid enough to fall for the nonsense but its entertaining tho.
Don't forget that Michael himself say he spend most times alone. For a bf that has a "gf" those words shouldn't come out of his mouth. But hey, that's hollywod entertainment for ya


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> Well if she don't look good more than half the time what can u expect from him? The best he's ever looked was pre the Romanian
> Now here's what I've been thinking, when exactly was this LV fashion show? Cuz my understanding is, it was months ago. Its no secret that at times pics of celebs are taken and released weeks, months or even a year later. My thought is, the video and pics of them at the airport and LV fashion show was months ago and released recently to give the impression that they were together and he went out of his way to be with her. That might've been the case but if that is true and the pics were from months ago, then that means they're not together now. Yes there was a tweet he was at the airport but listen, I'd have no problems snapping a pic of him.
> PR for these celebs play these games, the celebs themselves go along with it and so do the fans. They really expect folks to be stupid enough to fall for the nonsense but its entertaining tho.
> Don't forget that Michael himself say he spend most times alone. For a bf that has a "gf" those words shouldn't come out of his mouth. But hey, that's hollywod entertainment for ya


----------



## pearlyqueen

The pic of Michael, Alicia and Nicolas was taken last Thursday at the LV party at Chateau Marmont; this party was well publicised and LV's official Instagram posted this pic of Alicia and Nicolas last Friday, stating "about last night"



It's clear it was taken at the same event on the same day as the pic with Michael, same clothes.




So, no point in trying to suggest there has been any discrepancy in dates or that Michael wasn't there with Alicia...he was there and there is photographic proof whether people like it or not.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> The pic of Michael, Alicia and Nicolas was taken last Thursday at the LV party at Chateau Marmont; this party was well publicised and LV's official Instagram posted this pic of Alicia and Nicolas last Friday, stating "about last night"
> View attachment 3515864
> 
> 
> It's clear it was taken at the same event on the same day as the pic with Michael, same clothes.
> 
> View attachment 3515865
> 
> 
> So, no point in trying to suggest there has been any discrepancy in dates or that Michael wasn't there with Alicia...he was there and there is photographic proof whether people like it or not.



What she said. Plus..hahahahaha...oh my days..will this ever stop?!!
I wonder where they have both disappeared to now? 
[emoji12]


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> What she said. Plus..hahahahaha...oh my days..will this ever stop?!!
> I wonder where they have both disappeared to now?
> [emoji12]



Laugh die me [emoji23][emoji38]! That Chinese blog posted old pics ?! The blog owner will jump up and down if she knows this ! More so if she is accused of helping PR plant for Alicia - we who follow her blog ( and read Chinese) know she is a fan of .......[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Where do they disappear to ? Got money got time to spend , plenty of choices !


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> Sigh . . . .


Can I help you with anything?


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


>


haha! So salty


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What she said. Plus..hahahahaha...oh my days..will this ever stop?!!
> I wonder where they have both disappeared to now?
> [emoji12]



Well, I can help you out as to Michael and Alicia's likely whereabouts.. Seems they hot footed it out of L.A. last Friday, the day after the LV event. They were both spotted in Mexico, Puerto Vallarta to be precise,  on Saturday! The lucky guy shook Michael's hand [emoji3]. 

I'm sure they're having a fantastic time there, great place for surfing and looks very romantic too [emoji7][emoji7]

https://instagram.com/p/BMdaDWMgYL8/


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Well, I can help you out as to Michael and Alicia's likely whereabouts.. Seems they hot footed it out of L.A. last Friday, the day after the LV event. They were both spotted in Mexico, Puerto Vallarta to be precise,  on Saturday! The lucky guy shook Michael's hand [emoji3].
> 
> I'm sure they're having a fantastic time there, great place for surfing and looks very romantic too [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BMdaDWMgYL8/
> 
> View attachment 3516035



Thanks for sharing. 
Got time got money , can surf in Mexico now or even watch penguins in Patagonia (Argentina). Not surprised!


----------



## Just Askin

Mexico...luv it [emoji111]️️.  I wondered if they had headed South from America.


----------



## Allie28

So he flew to LA and they went to the LV party Thursday and then they left LA for Mexico on Friday?  They sure are earning a lot of frequent flyer miles!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Mexico...luv it [emoji111]️️.  I wondered if they had headed South from America.



Yep - your instincts were correct [emoji106] Looks like Michael headed to L.A. midweek to accompany Alicia to the LV dinner before they headed down to Mexico for a romantic holiday; these lovebirds must be really enjoying life [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> So he flew to LA and they went to the LV party Thursday and then they left LA for Mexico on Friday?  They sure are earning a lot of frequent flyer miles!



Indeed! And spending lots of quality time together too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

EDGAR December


----------



## Just Askin

http://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/152746268787/trespass-against-us


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## FassbenderLover

*Assassin's Creed, Michael Fassbender: "So I become a murderess"*

*The Hollywood star will star in the film based on the popular series of video games. It will try to debunk the rule which sees only mediocre films drawn from the games. L'Espresso met him*







*The Shakespearean anti-hero and the protagonist of the video game "Assassin's Creed" have in common Macbeth and Callum Lynch? On the big screen have the same face, that ofMichael Fassbender . Twice nominated for an Oscar (in 2014 for "12 Years a Slave" and this year for "Steve Jobs"), Fassbender has become a star and an object of desire the world in 2011 thanks to the interpretation of Brandon, starring sex-addict "Shame" of Steve McQueen. 
This role has literally "stripped", after the director had already shown the talent chameleonic actor in 2008 in "Hunger": to interpret Bobby Sands, Fassbender had lost less than 18 pounds , undergoing a diet that included only 600 calories a day. And the Australian director Justin Kurzel wanted him in two films: "Macbeth" at Cannes last year and l ' " Assassin's Creed " that Fox will distribute in Italy from next January 4th.
Thirty-nine years, originated in Germany from Irish mother and German father, Fassbender grew up in Northern Ireland and moved to nineteen years in London, abandoning his parents' restaurant to study acting at the Drama Centre.Already at twenty-two, however, he interrupted his acting studies and went to practice, starting on tour with the Oxford Stage Company. 
Since then he is no longer spared, going from theater to television, to then go to the movies where he played the roles many: the cinefumetto (was the spartan Stelios in "300", muscular film directed by Zack Snyder; as well as the fearsome Magneto in the recent trilogy of X-Men, or even Burke opposite Josh Brolin, the least successful "Jonah Hex "), science fiction (David is the android to Ridley Scott in" Prometheus "and in the highly anticipated sequel to" Alien: Covenant "for release this summer) but also the pulp author of" Inglourious Basterds " where Quentin Tarantino, exploiting its bilingualism (the actor speaks fluent German), has entrusted in 2009 the role of Lt. Archie Hicox, which helps Brad Pitt in the mission behind enemy lines.
Today Fassbender faces the risky bet of his career, playing the protagonist of "Assassin's Creed", the first part of a trilogy inspired by the game. The risk is that, so far, there have been films that have passed unscathed by the passage of the videogame dimension to the film: even the highly anticipated "Warcraft", while the talented Duncan Jones, has proved lower than expected. Fassbender, the Espresso met in London, at the presentation of about twenty minutes of the film, does not care: "What the films based on video games do not work is true to a certain point," he notes with the best of smiles. "On the other hand remember that the" Resident Evil "they were already shot six or seven and that" Warcraft ", despite the negative critics, grossed exceptional figures." *

*"it is not, however, the receipts that I want to talk" , specific Fassbender. "Also because the view from where I started, for the dual role of Callum Lynch and his Spanish ancestor of the fifteenth century Aguilar de Nehar, is that of the" non-player. "I confess that in fact are not very skilled with video games: more than with "Assassin's Creed" I manage in Formula One simulations. Face certain pop icons is hard but also play Magneto in "X-Men" seemed impossible after the extraordinary performances of Ian McKellen, and yet it worked. I am convinced that the players of "Assassin's Creed" will welcome the news of the film. " 

Let's step back: the video game" Assassin's Creed "is published by Ubisoft French in 2007 as a" spin-off "of a previous game," Prince of Persia". Soon, however, the programmers decided to leave the saga of the prince and instead of taking a cue from a "Alamut" novel, the Slovenian writer Vladimir Bartol, inspired by the events of the medieval Islamic sect of the Assassins. 
The "Assassins Creed" of the title is made up of the three rules that all recruits must meet. In the game, spanning different eras, the world is divided between Assassins and Templars . I first want to keep the agency of man against all forms of tyranny. Their motto is: "When others blindly follow the truth, remember: nothing is real. When others fold to morality and the law, remember: everything is permitted. " The Templars, however, have the objective of total control over the lives of men to guide them to the "true peace". The aim of both sides is to find the "fruits of Eden", can provide absolute power to those who possess them. 
To date, this series of games has shipped more than 93 million copies and already has ten chapters and eight spin-off, as well as having inspired novels and comics. According Fassbender there is also an "educational" aspect of the game because he laughs, "the son of a friend of mine asked his father to go on vacation in Florence, just because he wanted to check if the architectures of the second chapter of" Assassin's Creed ", set in Renaissance Florence, were correct." 
When Ubisoft , in 2011, proposes to Fassbender to join the sect of the Assassins the actor does not know that world, but remains fascinated by the project. "At the time I had the vaguest idea what it was" Assassin's Creed "," he says. "But in the encounter with people of Ubisoft it won me over immediately the premise that everything was based on the" genetic memory "inherent in the DNA. It was challenging to play a movie that begins with a fantasy based, but has a scientific plausibility. The idea of DNA memory gives it an edge over other films of the genre. To think that in our genetic code errors are enclosed, experiences and memories of our ancestors, explains' "instinct": the same that allows the birds to learn the routes of migration. On this basis, scientifically plausible, it moves to science fiction, making "revive" the protagonist of the experiences of his ancestors. " 
But there is another fascinating aspect in the game:" In the battle between Assassins and Templars, is not clearly defined who they are the "good" and "bad", "continues the actor."Morality is very nuanced, both sides have contradictory positions, there is a lot of hypocrisy. In short, the film does not divide the world into black and white, but shows a large gray area, which is interesting. " Fassbender in the film, is Callum Lynch, an outlaw who, sentenced to death by lethal injection, unexpectedly wakes up alive, but in a secret location. Here Dr. Sophia Rikkin (Marion Cotillard, his partner also in "Macbeth"), to experience a mental and physical regression using a device called the Animus. This wonderful tool allows Callum to enter the memory of Aguilar de Nehar, his fifteenth century ancestor belonging to the sect of the Assassins. "To interpret it I wore brown contact lenses, creating an alienating effect: there is something different about me, but you do not understand right away what," smiles Fassbender. *

*The film is full of references to the great cinema , ensures Fassbender: 'In clashes between Callum and his kidnappers there are references to movies like "cool hand Luke" and "one flew over the Cuckoo's nest", while Aguilar is a lone wolf as the Clint Eastwood of the films of Sergio Leone. Moreover a large part of the film was shot in Spain, in places, to stay on topic, they have the "genetic memory" of-spaghetti western. " 

And what's new compared to the original game? "The big news compared to the game, is in the structure of the Animus. In the game this is a kind of dentist's chair, but such a thing had already been seen in "Matrix". Thus it was invented the giant robotic arm, where Callum was hooked and that allows him to physically simulate all the movements of Aguilar struggle, including the "parkour" which jumps on the roofs of buildings of Spain. It liked to Ubisoft so much that, in future editions of the game, will incorporate our Animus Version. " 
The physical aspect, of course, has a particularly important role in a film based on a video game whose main features are the Assassin aerobatic capability, the player is called to incarnate in different historical periods. But how did Fassbender to become a master of parkour and fighting, with mystical abilities such as' "eagle eye" (which allows you to instinctively feel in the crowd people and their intentions) and more able launching thanks all'iniziatico "Leap of Faith" from great heights? "In the film there is everything", assures Fassbender. "And on top of that ninety percent of the stunts you see on the screen were made really: we used very little computer graphics.Kurzel, does not love the special effects, he prefers to put the actors on the set as close as possible to reality, "says the actor."I was like this when we shot" Macbeth ". In "Assassin's" I had to train a lot and do a lot for the gym does not disfigure compared to stuntmen. " *


----------



## FassbenderLover

*But there is a limit to everything," even I did not think for a moment that groped the "Leap of Faith" from 38 meters because I would have died, "he laughs," Damien Walters, my stunt double, was exceptional: as Kurzel did not want to use the computer graphics he jumped from that height in free fall, landing on an inflatable mattress 10 meters for 10 '. A company that takes the breath away even the spectators. "Damien was prepared gradually. Before it was launched from 21 meters, then by 27. In the second jump but fell badly and said that it was "like being hit over the head with a baseball bat." But he did not stop: and after the jump from 38 meters has said that "the mattress from up there looked like a sheet of A4 paper."Days later I heard that he was one of the jumps in the void in the highest free fall of the last 35 years. Crazy!".*


----------



## Just Askin

I liked this interview.


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> I liked this interview.



This is one of my all time favorite interviews of his. And it's also the one that makes me not to believe that false accusation. It's just hard to see that he would do such a thing with his moral compass, his values and his view about violence.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> This is one of my all time favorite interviews of his. And it's also the one that makes me not to believe that false accusation. It's just hard to see that he would do such a thing with his moral compass, his values and his view about violence.



Totally agree with you. This is how I perceive him too.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> The pic of Michael, Alicia and Nicolas was taken last Thursday at the LV party at Chateau Marmont; this party was well publicised and *LV's official Instagram posted this pic of Alicia and Nicolas last Friday, stating "about last night"*
> View attachment 3515864
> 
> 
> It's clear it was taken at the same event on the same day as the pic with Michael,
> 
> So, no point in trying to suggest there has been any discrepancy in dates or that Michael wasn't there with Alicia...he was there and there is photographic proof whether people like it or not.


They have other pics with Léa Seydoux,Miranda Kerr taken at the same party. 



Just Askin said:


> I liked this interview.



 And talking about old interviews..






































Source


----------



## Morgane

http://latewinslet.tumblr.com/post/152885923013/latewinslet-alicia-vikander-and-michael


----------



## Cinemafan

Hello new poster here . Been someone who checks in periodically for a while . I noticed how attractive Michael Fassbender was just last year and realized his talent . This site is great for recent pictures before anyone else seems to get them , being Purse Forum I assume it has some good media connections . Anyone is free to talk about what they want but it seems to me this site has become about praising Fassy's " relationship" like little girls who just received first valentine . Whereever you stand you have to be honest we have seen him be way  more demonstrative and exhibit more chemistry with other co stars. I want to be clear I don't dislike Alicia Vikander I think she has talent ( doesn't mean she's the best thing out there like her team seems to push sometime ) I really enjoyed Ex Machina and she was captivating in it , I think she can have a beauty about her at times but is by no means the most beautiful . IMO I think there is a strong case that whatever happened between them on set has long been over and they've been going thru motions to promote , ofcourse there's a chance we could be wrong but either way don't understand the investment in who he's seeing . Aren't we here because we are fans of him ? Think most don't like her name always connected with his , not interesting.And no I'm not jealous before that gets thrown my way , I don't know him and am realistic that we don't even know if we would like him if we did . I just want this forum to be about the films mostly and people shouldn't be attacked because they have a different opinion. Why is the other side promoting this like they are being paid .  Could be a possibility


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Cinemafan said:


> Hello new poster here . Been someone who checks in periodically for a while . I noticed how attractive Michael Fassbender was just last year and realized his talent . This site is great for recent pictures before anyone else seems to get them , being Purse Forum I assume it has some good media connections . Anyone is free to talk about what they want but it seems to me this site has become about praising Fassy's " relationship" like little girls who just received first valentine . Whereever you stand you have to be honest we have seen him be way  more demonstrative and exhibit more chemistry with other co stars. I want to be clear I don't dislike Alicia Vikander I think she has talent ( doesn't mean she's the best thing out there like her team seems to push sometime ) I really enjoyed Ex Machina and she was captivating in it , I think she can have a beauty about her at times but is by no means the most beautiful . IMO I think there is a strong case that whatever happened between them on set has long been over and they've been going thru motions to promote , ofcourse there's a chance we could be wrong but either way don't understand the investment in who he's seeing . Aren't we here because we are fans of him ? Think most don't like her name always connected with his , not interesting.And no I'm not jealous before that gets thrown my way , I don't know him and am realistic that we don't even know if we would like him if we did *. I just want this forum to be about the films* mostly and people shouldn't be attacked because they have a different opinion.* Why is the other side promoting this like they are being paid . * Could be a possibility



As a newbie myself, welcome!

But the highlighted portion of your post sounds very demanding and accusatory, which goes against respecting everyone views. I think we are here to talk about Michael and all aspect of his work and life. This is a forum to discuss everything related to him. 

As to the idea that people who are his fans and support of his decisions in life being paid, what an offensive thing to say.


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> As a newbie myself, welcome!
> 
> But the highlighted portion of your post sounds very demanding and accusatory, which goes against respecting everyone views. I think we are here to talk about Michael and all aspect of his work and life. This is a forum to discuss everything related to him.
> 
> As to the idea that people who are his fans and support of his decisions in life being paid, what an offensive thing to say.





Caroline-Mathilda said:


> As a newbie myself, welcome!
> 
> But the highlighted portion of your post sounds very demanding and accusatory, which goes against respecting everyone views. I think we are here to talk about Michael and all aspect of his work and life. This is a forum to discuss everything related to him.
> 
> As to the idea that people who are his fans and support of his decisions in life being paid, what an offensive thing to say.


Hello Caroline -Mathilda . I was just stating what many people are saying about purse forum , wouldn't think they'd want that rep. And anyone who has a different view has had way more offensive things thrown their way then what I just supposed . It's just an unusual stance to take , even if it was his wife , good for him if you think he's happy .. But why dwell on it ?! It doesn't encourage fans to come here . There are many people who don't care for Vikander based on maybe they don't think she's that great in any respect and comes off cool or they believe rumors of her not being nice whatever she has her own forum . I'm trying to speak for those of us that are purely interested in Michael's career and done good photos . The in fighting is silly , I think everyone should want it to stop .


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't think fans should care about people who believe in conspiracy theories, speaking personally, it's not my (our) problem. We contribute to the discussion based on what we believe in, be that positive or negative. We challenge what you don't agree with, be as respectful as you can, but I don't think we should limit ourselves just because people want to dictate what Michael should or should not do. And I certainly don't care if people think I'm being paid. The whole idea is preposterous, but whatever. 

And I don't think anyone is fighting, we're engaging in free speech!


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't think fans should care about people who believe in conspiracy theories, speaking personally, it's not my (our) problem. We contribute to the discussion based on what we believe in, be that positive or negative. We challenge what you don't agree with, be as respectful as you can, but I don't think we should limit ourselves just because people want to dictate what Michael should or should not do. And I certainly don't care if people think I'm being paid. The whole idea is preposterous, but whatever.
> 
> And I don't think anyone is fighting, we're engaging in free speech!





Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't think fans should care about people who believe in conspiracy theories, speaking personally, it's not my (our) problem. We contribute to the discussion based on what we believe in, be that positive or negative. We challenge what you don't agree with, be as respectful as you can, but I don't think we should limit ourselves just because people want to dictate what Michael should or should not do. And I certainly don't care if people think I'm being paid. The whole idea is preposterous, but whatever.
> 
> And I don't think anyone is fighting, we're engaging in free speech!





Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't think fans should care about people who believe in conspiracy theories, speaking personally, it's not my (our) problem. We contribute to the discussion based on what we believe in, be that positive or negative. We challenge what you don't agree with, be as respectful as you can, but I don't think we should limit ourselves just because people want to dictate what Michael should or should not do. And I certainly don't care if people think I'm being paid. The whole idea is preposterous, but whatever.
> 
> And I don't think anyone is fighting, we're engaging in free speech!


 First off I never said you , far as I can see you haven't been shipping them . Think we know the 3 , maybe more that gush over every photo and try to sell a fairytale romance . As for being paid that does exist, people do get paid to post things on line . IMO makes it odd to be so invested without being paid. Also the film industry is all about perpetuating an image , there have been and continue to be many fake couples for career purposes ( selling a film, hiding lifestyle, making one seem more stable,image ) People who don't believe in this are disappointed in Fassy for participating in something they never thought he would. It's their right , continuously lambasting him for it I don't agree with either . At the end of day this affects none of our lives and until recently he didn't address it at all. Some call him a liar and are disillusioned , if they feel that strongly don't get why they still follow him but whatever. There should be a site where you can just appreciate the actor and looks of the man , why has that gotten so far away from us? Every time a picture is posted practically or rumor of him being somewhere it ends up about the "relationship" . How is this at all interesting ? It's like giving the same opinion about one of his films every time you see him. Why can't the people that rile up the other fans just stop ? ( unless it's on purpose) If they didn't dwell and repeat so often there would be no problem . Let's start a new chat how did you guys start following Michael ?


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> First off I never said you , far as I can see you haven't been shipping them . Think we know the 3 , maybe more that gush over every photo and try to sell a fairytale romance . As for being paid that does exist, people do get paid to post things on line . IMO makes it odd to be so invested without being paid. Also the film industry is all about perpetuating an image , there have been and continue to be many fake couples for career purposes ( selling a film, hiding lifestyle, making one seem more stable,image ) People who don't believe in this are disappointed in Fassy for participating in something they never thought he would. It's their right , continuously lambasting him for it I don't agree with either . At the end of day this affects none of our lives and until recently he didn't address it at all. Some call him a liar and are disillusioned , if they feel that strongly don't get why they still follow him but whatever. There should be a site where you can just appreciate the actor and looks of the man , why has that gotten so far away from us? Every time a picture is posted practically or rumor of him being somewhere it ends up about the "relationship" . How is this at all interesting ? It's like giving the same opinion about one of his films every time you see him. Why can't the people that rile up the other fans just stop ? ( unless it's on purpose) If they didn't dwell and repeat so often there would be no problem . Let's start a new chat how did you guys start following Michael ?


I highly doubt Michael would waste his hard earned money on a handful of obsessed fans who will probably drop him if he dumps his current girlfriend. He probably does not care either way (whether fans are obsessed with his girlfriend or despise her). He goes on living his life. 
I started liking Michael after watching his performance in 12YAS. Then went back and watched his earlier work


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

You see, you are making the assumption that Michael is participating in a sham. You are free to believe whatever you like, but presenting your opinion as fact is wrong. I don't care if that stuff exists, and I won't tell you not to think the way you do, but you don't know that for a fact. I don't see why it's a problem if people love Michael and Alicia as a couple. Why are we fans of any of them at all?

I understand cynicism, but I try very hard not to sink into the abyss because ultimately, I believe there are more good in the world than bad. That's my view.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> I highly doubt Michael would waste his hard earned money on a handful of obsessed fans who will probably drop him if he dumps his current girlfriend. He probably does not care either way (whether fans are obsessed with his girlfriend or despise her). He goes on living his life.
> I started liking Michael after watching his performance in 12YAS. Then went back and watched his earlier work


Though I totally encourage him to!


----------



## raisinup23

Cinemafan said:


> Hello new poster here . Been someone who checks in periodically for a while . I noticed how attractive Michael Fassbender was just last year and realized his talent . This site is great for recent pictures before anyone else seems to get them , being Purse Forum I assume it has some good media connections . Anyone is free to talk about what they want but it seems to me this site has become about praising Fassy's " relationship" like little girls who just received first valentine . Whereever you stand you have to be honest we have seen him be way  more demonstrative and exhibit more chemistry with other co stars. I want to be clear I don't dislike Alicia Vikander I think she has talent ( doesn't mean she's the best thing out there like her team seems to push sometime ) I really enjoyed Ex Machina and she was captivating in it , I think she can have a beauty about her at times but is by no means the most beautiful . IMO I think there is a strong case that whatever happened between them on set has long been over and they've been going thru motions to promote , ofcourse there's a chance we could be wrong but either way don't understand the investment in who he's seeing . Aren't we here because we are fans of him ? Think most don't like her name always connected with his , not interesting.And no I'm not jealous before that gets thrown my way , I don't know him and am realistic that we don't even know if we would like him if we did . I just want this forum to be about the films mostly and people shouldn't be attacked because they have a different opinion. Why is the other side promoting this like they are being paid .  Could be a possibility



Thank you Cinemafan for saying this! I’ve been a lurker here for awhile, as well. There are very few places online to find fans that want to focus on his work and his values/thoughts that he projects through interviews (both of which I’m sure he’d want us to focus on). Fan sightings and stories are, of course, fun too — and some banter on his personal life, including his relationship with Vikander, as well.

I find most places, though, connect so much back to Vikander. I’m tired of both sides. The one side being that they are a fake PR relationship and the other side being that they're “smitten kittens”. I don’t know what side is the truth (and assume most of us don’t). The truth is very likely somewhere in the middle. PR relationships exist (and it is not a bad thing - it is marketing! All products do it in some way); on the other side, relationships often flourish between actors due to their similar lifestyles.

There seems to be no objectivity from either side. Often one either believes one side or the other — and then finds signs from the words and actions of Michael and Alicia that your side is the right side. There is so much projection of one’s belief on every single action that they make that it is really frustrating to seek any information on the goings-on in his career and life without being met with arguments, negativity or completely unfounded claims (on both sides!).

I believe in free speech. I also believe in not inciting arguments (i.e. that argument awhile aback about Europe versus the United States was kind of sad - and maybe I can be objective about that because I’m from neither place). 

Let’s just all calm down. I really don’t think he would like this focus on his relationship all this much. Enjoy his movies; enjoy his interviews and his photo shoots; enjoy the random sightings and stories! That’s what this place should be about 

I hope you’re all having a beautiful day wherever you are!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Though I totally encourage him to!


to do what?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That's exactly what we do here to begin with. The site is full of info about Michael's projects, his interviews, photos, and yes his personal life is discussed, but that's precisely what a fandom is.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> to do what?


lol pay us! all donations from the PR Posse/the man himself are welcome


----------



## Cinemafan

I stated that i believe it's probably a thing of the past and kept up for appearances but there is possibility it could be real no one knows. But the pro side does state as fact , that's ok though? They go to the extreme of marriage, babies, big leap. Appearances do not prove their case and they mostly look not happy to be together, little to no chemistry. This man exhibits warmth towards people. When asked in the GMA interview that was no ringing endorsement, be honest. Even if you want to be private you can say we are happy together and smile, give nothing away. It is not cynicism when something is based in reality, a lot of things are false in that industry like it or not. I also said i was tired of either way as it has little bearing on liking him. I'm looking forward to AC promotion, come on already!   Also would enjoy actual fan talk on here . I saw him on line last year and thought he looked so good, did not when he came to my attention during the Shame promo. Then i watched some interviews, seemed so real, and charming , funny, at ease with himself. I realized i had seen him in a few good movies without realizing it, went on to see "Steve Jobs" and "12 Yrs.."


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> lol pay us! all donations from the PR Posse/the man himself are welcome


I definitely think I deserve some wages for going online, finding nice pics and posts etc and then choosing to share them on a fan blog. I should get overtime too for quite liking his partner and not having an issue with her being in so many current pics and interviews with him.  100% should be paid a bonus cos the man is talented, humble and hot as f*#¥ and that has caused me to spend some of my free time over the last 8 years following his career.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

You do realize that they don't want people to keep intruding into their personal life for gossip. They are actors, and very good ones at that, the last thing they need or want is for people to build them up so they can tear them down. Are they unhappy? I see no evidence of that, but you are free to see it otherwise. The way I look at it, they are living their life as they see fit, and that's the cold hard fact.


----------



## Just Askin

This thread has had 320,000 views in 4 weeks. Not bad considering only a handful of people actually contribute anything, not including those that only appear to argue or rubbish a post someone else has bothered to put up. We must be doing something right. Would love to see more people posting,whatever their view.


----------



## Cinemafan

raisinup23 said:


> Thank you Cinemafan for saying this! I’ve been a lurker here for awhile, as well. There are very few places online to find fans that want to focus on his work and his values/thoughts that he projects through interviews (both of which I’m sure he’d want us to focus on). Fan sightings and stories are, of course, fun too — and some banter on his personal life, including his relationship with Vikander, as well.
> 
> I find most places, though, connect so much back to Vikander. I’m tired of both sides. The one side being that they are a fake PR relationship and the other side being that they're “smitten kittens”. I don’t know what side is the truth (and assume most of us don’t). The truth is very likely somewhere in the middle. PR relationships exist (and it is not a bad thing - it is marketing! All products do it in some way); on the other side, relationships often flourish between actors due to their similar lifestyles.
> 
> There seems to be no objectivity from either side. Often one either believes one side or the other — and then finds signs from the words and actions of Michael and Alicia that your side is the right side. There is so much projection of one’s belief on every single action that they make that it is really frustrating to seek any information on the goings-on in his career and life without being met with arguments, negativity or completely unfounded claims (on both sides!).
> 
> I believe in free speech. I also believe in not inciting arguments (i.e. that argument awhile aback about Europe versus the United States was kind of sad - and maybe I can be objective about that because I’m from neither place).
> 
> Let’s just all calm down. I really don’t think he would like this focus on his relationship all this much. Enjoy his movies; enjoy his interviews and his photo shoots; enjoy the random sightings and stories! That’s what this place should be about
> 
> I hope you’re all having a beautiful day wherever you are!


Hello there, you make good sense. I think when he sold the movie with the joint interviews and hints at togetherness he knew people would speculate more and wanted it that way to promote TLBO. Hello "Twilight" , anyone ? The point was you can believe and like them as a couple or not but why does it have to be like some Disney movie? In truth i'd like to see him with someone like a Vikander , the way she comes off more classy at least publicly, but his life at this time is all over the map, very career oriented, don't think he is looking to settle.I don't blame him. In two years how often did they actually see each other, seemed the promotion was most ever. Why did he promote so much? Never has. Did they really think this movie would be so big?(box office or awards) I read the book, liked it, and expected a melodrama film, it was, solid performances, beautifully shot. I think the director could of done a better job though, not evenly balanced, too much time spent on romance , by time they got to story it felt rushed, more of Hannah and her struggles with daughter would of been good, like book. IMO over rated director i did not like "Blue Valentine" and i do appreciate Michelle Williams acting, and "Place Beyond Pines" had good first act, went off rails to me in second act. Your thoughts?


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> This thread has had 320,000 views in 4 weeks. Not bad considering only a handful of people actually contribute anything, not including those that only appear to argue or rubbish a post someone else has bothered to put up. We must be doing something right. Would love to see more people posting,whatever their view.


Good place for latest photos and interviews, i did mention that. Without that probably wouldn't have so many views, like you said same posters..If you really feel you'd like more posters, good for you. That was my main point when its basically the same with not much room for any one else's opinion it turns people off. You'd be open to more chatting about his career? What drew you to him?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What drew me in? Alicia Vikander! Thank you, lovely Swedish ballerina!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> lol pay us! all donations from the PR Posse/the man himself are welcome


LOL! youre crazy. Dont even jokingly lump yourself in with the few obsessed fans who spend all their free time being obsessed with Michael and then (jokingly) want money for it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> lol pay us! all donations from the PR Posse/the man himself are welcome



I thought we were part of the PR Posse... confused....[emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You do realize that they don't want people to keep intruding into their personal life for gossip. They are actors, and very good ones at that, the last thing they need or want is for people to build them up so they can tear them down. Are they unhappy? I see no evidence of that, but you are free to see it otherwise. The way I look at it, they are living their life as they see fit, and that's the cold hard fact.



Shame that some people seem to regard Michael as a liar, and Alicia. Both are on record confirming they fell in love making TLBO and have been a couple since. By extension their families, friends and colleagues must be deemed liars too for acknowledging their relationship. Weird how some fans consider they know better though, right? 

I've never seen Michael look happier than he has since he's been in a relationship with Alicia, far more relaxed and at ease with himself, and for that I credit her. She clearly makes him very happy and that's to be welcomed, not viewed with suspicion. 

However, I'm sure both Michael and Alicia are blissfully unaware of the theories being spun about them right now.... far too preoccupied enjoying each other and a romantic holiday in Mexico.... good for them [emoji7]


----------



## Cinemafan

pearlyqueen said:


> I thought we were part of the PR Posse... confused....


Most people believe you in particular are. Unless you know and care about them why the need to push them as a couple and talk about their future in a dreamy eyed way?


----------



## raisinup23

Just Askin said:


> This thread has had 320,000 views in 4 weeks. Not bad considering only a handful of people actually contribute anything, not including those that only appear to argue or rubbish a post someone else has bothered to put up. We must be doing something right. Would love to see more people posting,whatever their view.



Agree that you guys are doing something right! There are so many amazing people here that discover such awesome information about Michael. Thank you all so much! 

I just wish phrases like “not including those that only appear to argue or rubbish a post someone else has bothered to put up” would not be said. I hope it wasn’t directed towards me (or really anyone in particular, for that matter). I’m just tired of seeing negativity so much - there are ways to disagree without being negative personally to others. Some people prefer to lurk and comment from time to time (or never) on their views.  If anything, I think the reason more people don’t contribute here is because arguments are fairly frequent here. It can be a scary place for those that don’t have the right opinion at the right time.

With that said, I like both Vikander and Fassbender’s work -- and I just want this to be a more positive place for everyone regardless of their views.


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What drew me in? Alicia Vikander! Thank you, lovely Swedish ballerina!


MIss Vikander has a thread . These responses prove that certain members want to control the narrative and ship their opinion that's its true love as fact. Which by the way the way he said yeah about falling in love., if you were in a relationship with him don't think you'd appreciate the lackluster response.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

You don't know them so why do you feel the need to vilify Alicia and by extension Michael. You see, it works both ways, but I would argue that those who love rather than hate are a lot more rational at least to me.

If I were in a relationship with him, I would care more about how he treats me privately which would not be for public consumption. And it isn't.


----------



## Cinemafan

raisinup23 said:


> Agree that you guys are doing something right! There are so many amazing people here that discover such awesome information about Michael. Thank you all so much!
> 
> I just wish phrases like “not including those that only appear to argue or rubbish a post someone else has bothered to put up” would not be said. I hope it wasn’t directed towards me (or really anyone in particular, for that matter). I’m just tired of seeing negativity so much - there are ways to disagree without being negative personally to others. Some people prefer to lurk and comment from time to time (or never) on their views.  If anything, I think the reason more people don’t contribute here is because arguments are fairly frequent here. It can be a scary place for those that don’t have the right opinion at the right time.
> 
> With that said, I like both Vikander and Fassbender’s work -- and I just want this to be a more positive place for everyone regardless of their views.


Exactly, it's snarky , right? And why, those people are responding to the constant comments of "true love" , like i said more odd if it's not your job, why are you so happy over it?!  You shouldn't get to control the board, is the moderator out there?!


----------



## raisinup23

Cinemafan said:


> Hello there, you make good sense. I think when he sold the movie with the joint interviews and hints at togetherness he knew people would speculate more and wanted it that way to promote TLBO. Hello "Twilight" , anyone ? The point was you can believe and like them as a couple or not but why does it have to be like some Disney movie? In truth i'd like to see him with someone like a Vikander , the way she comes off more classy at least publicly, but his life at this time is all over the map, very career oriented, don't think he is looking to settle.I don't blame him. In two years how often did they actually see each other, seemed the promotion was most ever. Why did he promote so much? Never has. Did they really think this movie would be so big?(box office or awards) I read the book, liked it, and expected a melodrama film, it was, solid performances, beautifully shot. I think the director could of done a better job though, not evenly balanced, too much time spent on romance , by time they got to story it felt rushed, more of Hannah and her struggles with daughter would of been good, like book. IMO over rated director i did not like "Blue Valentine" and i do appreciate Michelle Williams acting, and "Place Beyond Pines" had good first act, went off rails to me in second act. Your thoughts?



I did enjoy TLBO  The performances, the cinematography and the score were all highlights for me. I, like you, read the book before hand and thought the pacing could have been done a bit better and I would have preferred a little bit more depth given to Hannah's story - but of course, its difficult to present a full book in movie form. Not my favourite Fassbender film of the year though (I was lucky and got to see Trespass Against Us at TIFF).

Cianfrance is a director that I'm definitely interested in watching his films as they come out. Personally, I really connected to Blue Valentine - the performances were so real and raw, and the film felt really personally relevant in a way to me. For that reason, I was happy when Michael signed on do a movie with him. I love seeing the work that he is able to produce with different directors with different work methodologies. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Cinemafan said:


> MIss Vikander has a thread . These responses prove that certain members want to control the narrative and ship their opinion that's its true love as fact. Which by the way the way he said yeah about falling in love., if you were in a relationship with him don't think you'd appreciate the lackluster response.


You can say the board should involve more of his work and less arguing about his personal life or you can argue about his personal life, but you can't do both.


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You don't know them so why do you feel the need to vilify Alicia and by extension Michael. You see, it works both ways, but I would argue that those who love rather than hate are a lot more rational at least to me.


I posted to make some valid points not to get dragged in to a back and forth about something that is essentially meaningless to people who have lives. But you seem to have issues understanding, there is no vilification saying the man shows no passion in his interviews when asked, this is an observation. Never said this makes him a bad person, or her for that matter. As for family (AV's) saying they are aware of it, means nothing, could of been told we are casually seeing each other. (Doesn't seem like she gets home often in recent years.) In fact that's often been in his press statement. Once again it's uninteresting those that support it have often stated that, you're happy, good for you , if that makes you happy, but doesn't need to continue on and the other side would stop if your side would change the subject. Re focus on to MF , why the unwillingness to do that?


----------



## Cinemafan

aprilmayjune said:


> You can say the board should involve more of his work and less arguing about his personal life or you can argue about his personal life, but you can't do both.


Do you not see the comments?!


----------



## Hackensack

Cinemafan said:


> Most people believe you in particular are. Unless you know and care about them why the need to push them as a couple and talk about their future in a dreamy eyed way?


Cinemafan, you joined "today" and began by lecturing other members about what was acceptable on this site.  Now you are making personal attacks against a particular poster.  Not a good beginning.


----------



## Esizzle

raisinup23 said:


> Agree that you guys are doing something right! There are so many amazing people here that discover such awesome information about Michael. Thank you all so much!
> 
> *I just wish phrases like “not including those that only appear to argue or rubbish a post someone else has bothered to put up” would not be said.* I hope it wasn’t directed towards me (or really anyone in particular, for that matter). I’m just tired of seeing negativity so much - there are ways to disagree without being negative personally to others. Some people prefer to lurk and comment from time to time (or never) on their views.  If anything, I think the reason more people don’t contribute here is because arguments are fairly frequent here. It can be a scary place for those that don’t have the right opinion at the right time.
> 
> With that said, I like both Vikander and Fassbender’s work -- and I just want this to be a more positive place for everyone regardless of their views.



Thats her MO.


----------



## lunadeagosto

First of all, welcome. 
Wow. Go in. Possibly an old fashioned one, but normally when you first enter a site I think you have to be courteous. Friendly and warm and trying to make friends but you have entered like an elephant in a china shop as we say in Spanish. Aligning you in a position that not many here believe. And bragging about what a true fan should do, even hinting that
those who do not agree with your opinions,
they are paid. You are in your right to do what you please, and say what you deem appropriate, but respect others, is the first commandment of a coexistence. I'm here for Michael's movies, photos and news. Vikander is Michael's girlfriend, no less, no more. They may marry, or they may be separated in three days, I do not care. I would just like Fassy to be happy, and if she makes you happy, great, and if whoever makes him happy is another girl, fantastic. What seems absurd is the conspiracy theory that they are not supported and only appear together by pr, because of course they have the worst campaign in history, but hey ... For my work (I do not work in pr) I have access to certain information that leads me to think that theirs is very real, but I will not say more, so that they accuse me of being paid by their publicist.

So: welcome to both, I hope you enjoy, the movies, the photos and the news of Michael, and that you intervene with your opinions, and your contributions,  provikassy or antivikassy, but with respect to the others.
A greeting from Spain.


----------



## raisinup23

Sorry if my entry was a bit brash. I just felt scared to enter in this thread because of the frequent arguments -- and I felt there was another user who was entering the discussion trying to promote a more balance (and hopefully positive) discussion on Michael and thought that I would join in.


----------



## Cinemafan

Hackensack said:


> Cinemafan, you joined "today" and began by lecturing other members about what was acceptable on this site.  Now you are making personal attacks against a particular poster.  Not a good beginning.



Yes only joined to try to help make this a fair place , no lecture. I do not have the investment in this others seem to. Seems like an effort to push fans of Fassy away. The comments kind of illustrate my point that particular posters do not want this to be a place for MF fans to discuss him. That is no attack but a response to someone who responded exactly like all her other posts indicated she would.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Cinemafan, you joined "today" and began by lecturing other members about what was acceptable on this site.  Now you are making personal attacks against a particular poster.  Not a good beginning.



LOL, she's pretty brazen for a newbie, I'll give her that!

But yeah, generally not good form to begin participating on a forum by insulting and lecturing longtime contributing members.  Members who provide everyone with news and pics, even those who don't like them.  Funny she lectures all of us to post about something other than Michael and Alicia and their relationship while most of her posts have been about the very thing she lectures us to stop posting about.  

I think I might have just started with a Hello.


----------



## Morgane

Cinemafan said:


> Hello new poster here . Been someone who checks in periodically for a while . I noticed how attractive Michael Fassbender was just last year and realized his talent . This site is great for recent pictures before anyone else seems to get them , being Purse Forum I assume it has some good media connections . Anyone is free to talk about what they want but it seems to me this site has become about praising Fassy's " relationship" like little girls who just received first valentine . Whereever you stand you have to be honest we have seen him be way  more demonstrative and exhibit more chemistry with other co stars. I want to be clear I don't dislike Alicia Vikander I think she has talent ( doesn't mean she's the best thing out there like her team seems to push sometime ) I really enjoyed Ex Machina and she was captivating in it , I think she can have a beauty about her at times but is by no means the most beautiful . *IMO I think there is a strong case that whatever happened between them on set has long been over and they've been going thru motions to promote , *ofcourse there's a chance we could be wrong but either way don't understand the investment in who he's seeing . Aren't we here because we are fans of him ? Think most don't like her name always connected with his , not interesting.And no I'm not jealous before that gets thrown my way , I don't know him and am realistic that we don't even know if we would like him if we did . I just want this forum to be about the films mostly and people shouldn't be attacked because they have a different opinion. Why is the other side promoting this like they are being paid .  Could be a possibility


Just out of curiosity,because it's obvious that everyone sees what they want to see.. I've never found an answer that makes sense. Why do these people spend their _personal_ time together,go on vacation together ? It's not PR,it's not promotion for the film because (I don't want to disappoint anyone) but in the _real _world nobody cares.




aprilmayjune said:


> lol pay us! all donations from the PR Posse/the man himself are welcome






Cinemafan said:


> Hello there, you make good sense. I think when he sold the movie with the joint interviews and hints at togetherness he knew people would speculate more and wanted it that way to promote TLBO. Hello "Twilight" , anyone ? The point was you can believe and like them as a couple or not but why does it have to be like some Disney movie? In truth i'd like to see him with someone like a Vikander , the way she comes off more classy at least publicly, but his life at this time is all over the map, very career oriented, don't think he is looking to settle.I don't blame him. In two years how often did they actually see each other, seemed the promotion was most ever. *Why did he promote so much? Never has. Did they really think this movie would be so big?(box office or awards) *I read the book, liked it, and expected a melodrama film, it was, solid performances, beautifully shot. I think the director could of done a better job though, not evenly balanced, too much time spent on romance , by time they got to story it felt rushed, more of Hannah and her struggles with daughter would of been good, like book. IMO over rated director i did not like "Blue Valentine" and i do appreciate Michelle Williams acting, and "Place Beyond Pines" had good first act, went off rails to me in second act. Your thoughts?


We've already discussed about it but,objectively,they have done way less than what they could have done to promote this film. I've seen more promotion for 12YAS than for this film or Steve Jobs,honestly. And I'm not even  bringing up the Shame/Jane Eyre/XMenFC/ADM period..
TLBO is the last DreamWorks film released by Disney.  They (Disney) are not known as great campaigners,and I really doubt they care about it in any case. I don't think producers,actors,director have ever thought this would have been a great contender.


----------



## Morgane

raisinup23 said:


> Agree that you guys are doing something right! There are so many amazing people here that discover such awesome information about Michael. Thank you all so much!
> 
> I just wish phrases like “not including those that only appear to argue or rubbish a post someone else has bothered to put up” would not be said. I hope it wasn’t directed towards me (or really anyone in particular, for that matter). *I’m just tired of seeing negativity so much - there are ways to disagree without being negative personally to others.* Some people prefer to lurk and comment from time to time (or never) on their views.  If anything, I think the reason more people don’t contribute here is because arguments are fairly frequent here. It can be a scary place for those that don’t have the right opinion at the right time.
> 
> With that said, I like both Vikander and Fassbender’s work -- and I just want this to be a more positive place for everyone regardless of their views.


It's why this forum is moderated. Honestly,since I'm a fan of his work,I'm particularly tired of seeing negativity in general (his personal life,his films because "he needs to learn a lesson"..).  This is one of the few places where I've seen people being genuinely interested in his career,so every kind of positive,non-repetitive talk is welcome.




Cinemafan said:


> *MIss Vikander has a thread . *These responses prove that certain members want to control the narrative and ship their opinion that's its true love as fact. Which by the way the way he said yeah about falling in love., if you were in a relationship with him don't think you'd appreciate the lackluster response.


It's true. But,strangely, it's also true that most of the time she's brought up by people who don't want to seen her mentioned in this thread..


----------



## Cinemafan

lunadeagosto said:


> First of all, welcome.
> Wow. Go in. Possibly an old fashioned one, but normally when you first enter a site I think you have to be courteous. Friendly and warm and trying to make friends but you have entered like an elephant in a china shop as we say in Spanish. Aligning you in a position that not many here believe. And bragging about what a true fan should do, even hinting that
> those who do not agree with your opinions,
> they are paid. You are in your right to do what you please, and say what you deem appropriate, but respect others, is the first commandment of a coexistence. I'm here for Michael's movies, photos and news. Vikander is Michael's girlfriend, no less, no more. They may marry, or they may be separated in three days, I do not care. I would just like Fassy to be happy, and if she makes you happy, great, and if whoever makes him happy is another girl, fantastic. What seems absurd is the conspiracy theory that they are not supported and only appear together by pr, because of course they have the worst campaign in history, but hey ... For my work (I do not work in pr) I have access to certain information that leads me to think that theirs is very real, but I will not say more, so that they accuse me of being paid by their publicist.
> 
> So: welcome to both, I hope you enjoy, the movies, the photos and the news of Michael, and that you intervene with your opinions, and your contributions,  provikassy or antivikassy, but with respect to the others.
> A greeting from Spain.


Hello, thnx for the welcome. No lecture just a lot of post reading and had to finally post myself and speak up for the rest that are out there. No disrespect in there from me just stated opinions that are out there. Also i said i didn't truly care either way was just bored of hearing it, maybe many others felt the same. But anyone who has tried to say different has not been treated respectfully. The others do not own this board , it's a democracy. Not everyone that believes MF is in that relationship is thought to be paid but the ones that constantly push it like they have a stake in it are in question on the internet so you know..


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> Hello, thnx for the welcome. No lecture just a lot of post reading and had to finally post myself and speak up for the rest that are out there. No disrespect in there from me just stated opinions that are out there. Also i said i didn't truly care either way was just bored of hearing it, maybe many others felt the same. But anyone who has tried to say different has not been treated respectfully. The others do not own this board , it's a democracy. Not everyone that believes MF is in that relationship is thought to be paid but the ones that constantly push it like they have a stake in it are in question on the internet so you know..


You can write and post whatever you feel like as long it follows the rules of the forum. Dont let "long time members" tell you what you can and cant do here.


----------



## Cinemafan

raisinup23 said:


> Sorry if my entry was a bit brash. I just felt scared to enter in this thread because of the frequent arguments -- and I felt there was another user who was entering the discussion trying to promote a more balance (and hopefully positive) discussion on Michael and thought that I would join in.


Wes Andersen would be a very different choice ! I think he's wildly creative, his sets are like  life size dioramas! David O'Russell could be a good one, ofcourse Scorcese always and forever. There are many.. a foreign film would be a good challenge for him.


raisinup23 said:


> Sorry if my entry was a bit brash. I just felt scared to enter in this thread because of the frequent arguments -- and I felt there was another user who was entering the discussion trying to promote a more balance (and hopefully positive) discussion on Michael and thought that I would join in.


----------



## Cinemafan

Esizzle said:


> You can write and post whatever you feel like as long it follows the rules of the forum. Dont let "long time members" tell you what you can and cant do here.


What do you feel about AC?  Not my usual genre but think it looks good so far


----------



## Just Askin

Pearly ...send my money, Honey. Sterling not pesos, please.  Got potentials ..


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> What do you feel about AC?  Not my usual genre but think it looks good so far


Not my usual go to movie either but I hope it does well and breaks the video game curse. I will go watch it unless the reviews are really bad. Michael should start promoting the movie rather than being on his umpteenth vacation of the year but hey what do I know. This movie will have some very very strong competition.


----------



## Cinemafan

raisinup23 said:


> Agree that you guys are doing something right! There are so many amazing people here that discover such awesome information about Michael. Thank you all so much!
> 
> I just wish phrases like “not including those that only appear to argue or rubbish a post someone else has bothered to put up” would not be said. I hope it wasn’t directed towards me (or really anyone in particular, for that matter). I’m just tired of seeing negativity so much - there are ways to disagree without being negative personally to others. Some people prefer to lurk and comment from time to time (or never) on their views.  If anything, I think the reason more people don’t contribute here is because arguments are fairly frequent here. It can be a scary place for those that don’t have the right opinion at the right time.
> 
> With that said, I like both Vikander and Fassbender’s work -- and I just want this to be a more positive place for everyone regardless of their views.


You weren't brash at all, some just don't want changes. Think the film lovers will embrace a change, though. I look forward to engaging with all who feel this way.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Pearly ...send my money, Honey. Sterling not pesos, please.  Got potentials ..
> View attachment 3518694



Lol - hoping for extra this month after the spectacular fall of the peso mid week - Michael and Alicia must have more holiday cash than they reckoned for in Mexico! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Cinemafan

Esizzle said:


> Not my usual go to movie either but I hope it does well and breaks the video game curse. I will go watch it unless the reviews are really bad. Michael should start promoting the movie rather than being on his umpteenth vacation of the year but hey what do I know. This movie will have some very very strong competition.


Yes unfortunate they have that slot- ROGUE ONE, PASSENGERS !  There is thought on other sites that he's doing this for stardom, money. I don't buy that, he made a lot on Xmen , i'm sure and seemed like he always was just attracted to different projects. What do you guys think?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol - hoping for extra this month after the spectacular fall of the peso mid week - Michael and Alicia must have more holiday cash than they reckoned for in Mexico! [emoji6][emoji6]



Just wanted to say this about Mexican peso, easily 10-15% cheaper in term of price!


----------



## Just Askin

Trespass Against Us is on Direct TV as of Nov 24th in America. Is this a widely used platform? Does anyone know the British or European equivalent?


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> Yes unfortunate they have that slot- ROGUE ONE, PASSENGERS !  There is thought on other sites that he's doing this for stardom, money. I don't buy that, he made a lot on Xmen , i'm sure and seemed like he always was just attracted to different projects. What do you guys think?


Little bit of both I think. He must have liked the script and acting challenge but of course he is not heading the 200 million dollar movie just for the arts. He wants the fame too. 
Yes the competition is tough. Rogue one doesnt need any promoting. People are going to flock to it just because its a stars wars movie. And passengers has two big "movie stars" in it. Jennifer Lawrence and Chris pratt. Both are awesome are promoting their product and have started the promotions for the movie already by appearing on Ellen today. Meanwhile Michael is twiddling this thumbs in Mexico. Perhaps he needs to get to work too.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Trespass Against Us is on Direct TV as of Nov 24th in America. Is this a widely used platform? Does anyone know the British or European equivalent?


DirectTV is satellite service...people subscribe to it to get their channels on TV. But there are different packages and I think one of the the priciest ones is the one that contains channels on which new movies are seen. So not all people with direct TV will have access to their movie channels.


----------



## Cinemafan

Allie28 said:


> LOL, she's pretty brazen for a newbie, I'll give her that!
> 
> But yeah, generally not good form to begin participating on a forum by insulting and lecturing longtime contributing members.  Members who provide everyone with news and pics, even those who don't like them.  Funny she lectures all of us to post about something other than Michael and Alicia and their relationship while most of her posts have been about the very thing she lectures us to stop posting about.
> 
> I think I might have just started with a Hello.


It's called responding to those who discuss it , read it more carefully . Expressed a few times I found it disinteresting but had to address different points about it. But if certain people aren't open to understanding another point of view guess they will never hear you.


----------



## Cinemafan

Esizzle said:


> DirectTV is satellite service...people subscribe to it to get their channels on TV. But there are different packages and I think one of the the priciest ones is the one that contains channels on which new movies are seen. So not all people with direct TV will have access to their movie channels.


Too bad , I have cable. When will it be on DVD , anyone know?


----------



## pearlyqueen

I've read, watched and listened to countless interviews with Michael but have never come across one where he said he wanted fame....or even hinted at it. Can anyone provide a link or reference to such an interview? I assume it must exist somewhere as I often see it stated here that he wants fame.

Conversely, in his recent GQ interview Michael said "As I get older I'm beginning to ask myself what's GOOD for me?" and "I'm nearly 40. I have different priorities from ten years ago. Perhaps I should think about nurturing my personal life a bit more". I'm sure his holiday in Mexico with Alicia is linked to this intent.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I've read, watched and listened to countless interviews with Michael but have never come across one where he said he wanted fame....or even hinted at it. Can anyone provide a link or reference to such an interview? I assume it must exist somewhere as I often see it stated here that he wants fame.
> 
> Conversely, in his recent GQ interview Michael said "As I get older I'm beginning to ask myself what's GOOD for me?" and "I'm nearly 40. I have different priorities from ten years ago. Perhaps I should think about nurturing my personal life a bit more". I'm sure his holiday in Mexico with Alicia is linked to this intent.


It must have been said on one of those blogs that continually post the facts cos I can't say I've ever been left with that impression either. 
I wonder how TAU will go down in the USA. Trying to think if there is an equivalent ethnic group in America or if there are Traveller communities. Although I think minority's everywhere face similar treatment. So glad this film was made. It is so necessary.


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> Too bad , I have cable. When will it be on DVD , anyone know?


No idea. I have Direct Tv but not their movie channels so I cant watch it either. Hopefully it will be on DVD or on netflix in a couple months.


----------



## Just Askin

I've been a member for 6 & half months. Lurked for a short while before that. Don't have figures but I believe more people have joined and posted in the last 6 months than the 6 months previous. I didn't know anyone but have since made 'friends' that I chat to daily online. Some purely about Fassbender, some on a more personal level.
I've been following Michael's career for about the last 8 yrs, so it was nice to find a thread dedicated to him . I find stuff online I find interesting and share it. It really is that simple. I couldn't care less who he is dating. Not my life. There's been lots of women over the last year's and apart from one, not gonna discuss it period, I have never heard complaints from either side. Nothing in the tabloids apart from sneeky pics, all pretty normal really, again not my life. Right now I see Michael in a relationship with what seems to be a talented, smart, funny and down to earth woman. Good for him and good for her cos I think he's a lovely bloke. They make a nice couple. If they split that is sad cos it means things have gone wrong and that's always a negative at first. But ultimately not my life.
I personally have no issue with what anyone believes. I'll obviously form my own opinions but this is a gossip blog so whatever. I will argue against a woman being vilified, ridiculed, body shamed and generally bad mouthed cos unless she is some evil criminal...seriously..like we don't have a hard enough job in the world already???
I don't know who owns or runs Purse forum. I don't know how the professional world of PR works. I'm a fan. I currently have to spend a lot of time at a keyboard for career purposes so during breaks etc I browse and sometimes post what I find. No one but the thread starter and mods dictate the narrative. No one I know of has professional connections to anything or anyone  Fassbender related. We are just fans.
To suggest people aren't posting because some of us are happy Michael is in a long term relationship is ridiculous. I know I lurked and didn't post for a while due to the aggressive nature of some members who deem Vikander as the devil incarnate. Fortunately that number seems to have dwindled. Like anywhere, there are rules to be followed. I'm cool with that. I've had posts removed and been given a warning when I've broken them. Fair play to the mods.
Michael is now my all time favourite actor. I think I've seen most things he's been in. Love discussing his career but also love the positive gossip too. The smitten kitten posts will always outway the doom and gloom posts cos smiling is way healthier than frowning.
One last thing to add...halfway through Jo Nesbo's The Leopard. Please, please, please let this be made into a film with Michael continuing to play Harry Hole!


----------



## Hackensack

Cinemafan said:


> Hello, thnx for the welcome. *No lecture just a lot of post reading and had to finally post myself and speak up for the rest that are out there.* No disrespect in there from me just stated opinions that are out there. Also i said i didn't truly care either way was just bored of hearing it, maybe many others felt the same. But anyone who has tried to say different has not been treated respectfully. The others do not own this board , it's a democracy. *Not everyone that believes MF is in that relationship is thought to be paid but the ones that constantly push it like they have a stake in it are in question on the internet so you know.*.



"Speak up for the rest."  I tend not to trust self-appointed spokesmen for the silent majority, sorry.
Believe me, all of us here know about those sites where unless you believe in the "PR romance" angle you dare not post at all.  Let's not turn this site into one of those.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> It must have been said on one of those blogs that continually post the facts cos I can't say I've ever been left with that impression either.
> I wonder how TAU will go down in the USA. Trying to think if there is an equivalent ethnic group in America or if there are Traveller communities. Although I think minority's everywhere face similar treatment. So glad this film was made. It is so necessary.



Lol, one of THOSE blogs! I thought as much, the ones that disregard actuality in favour of opinions, and where fanfic is presented as fact!

Re TAU reception in the USA; I suspect a large percentage of the audience will have real difficulty understanding the dialogue, and will probably be totally unaware of travellers lifestyle in the U.K. and Ireland and conflicts with the settled communities. I'm not aware of a similar ethnic group in the USA, but don't pretend to know a great deal about minorities there... but as you say, minorities everywhere tend to experience prejudice or hostility. Unfortunately it appears to be a global problem within our species.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I've been a member for 6 & half months. Lurked for a short while before that. Don't have figures but I believe more people have joined and posted in the last 6 months than the 6 months previous. I didn't know anyone but have since made 'friends' that I chat to daily online. Some purely about Fassbender, some on a more personal level.
> I've been following Michael's career for about the last 8 yrs, so it was nice to find a thread dedicated to him . I find stuff online I find interesting and share it. It really is that simple. I couldn't care less who he is dating. Not my life. There's been lots of women over the last year's and apart from one, not gonna discuss it period, I have never heard complaints from either side. Nothing in the tabloids apart from sneeky pics, all pretty normal really, again not my life. Right now I see Michael in a relationship with what seems to be a talented, smart, funny and down to earth woman. Good for him and good for her cos I think he's a lovely bloke. They make a nice couple. If they split that is sad cos it means things have gone wrong and that's always a negative at first. But ultimately not my life.
> I personally have no issue with what anyone believes. I'll obviously form my own opinions but this is a gossip blog so whatever. I will argue against a woman being vilified, ridiculed, body shamed and generally bad mouthed cos unless she is some evil criminal...seriously..like we don't have a hard enough job in the world already???
> I don't know who owns or runs Purse forum. I don't know how the professional world of PR works. I'm a fan. I currently have to spend a lot of time at a keyboard for career purposes so during breaks etc I browse and sometimes post what I find. No one but the thread starter and mods dictate the narrative. No one I know of has professional connections to anything or anyone  Fassbender related. We are just fans.
> To suggest people aren't posting because some of us are happy Michael is in a long term relationship is ridiculous. I know I lurked and didn't post for a while due to the aggressive nature of some members who deem Vikander as the devil incarnate. Fortunately that number seems to have dwindled. Like anywhere, there are rules to be followed. I'm cool with that. I've had posts removed and been given a warning when I've broken them. Fair play to the mods.
> Michael is now my all time favourite actor. I think I've seen most things he's been in. Love discussing his career but also love the positive gossip too. The smitten kitten posts will always outway the doom and gloom posts cos smiling is way healthier than frowning.
> One last thing to add...halfway through Jo Nesbo's The Leopard. Please, please, please let this be made into a film with Michael continuing to play Harry Hole!



Heartily agree with all you say.

Glad to hear The Leopard is a good read - its next up on my reading list [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> "Speak up for the rest."  I tend not to trust self-appointed spokesmen for the silent majority, sorry.
> Believe me, all of us here know about those sites where unless you believe in the "PR romance" angle you dare not post at all.  Let's not turn this site into one of those.



Exactly! 

Also, whilst everyone is entitled to post what they like here - within the rules of the Forum - I find it more than a bit aggressive for a new poster to swoop in criticising the content of posts here and attacking the posters who wrote them, simply because they are not to her liking. Neither she nor any other potential member will prevent me from posting what I want to here; if people don't like reading posts that both endorse and celebrate Michael and Alicia's relationship that's their problem. Nobody is forced to read them and can either not participate in the thread or can utilise the "Ignore" option available to them.


----------



## Cinemafan

Hackensack said:


> "Speak up for the rest."  I tend not to trust self-appointed spokesmen for the silent majority, sorry.
> Believe me, all of us here know about those sites where unless you believe in the "PR romance" angle you dare not post at all.  Let's not turn this site into one of those.


I tend not to trust people who show no understanding or tolerance of another point of view


----------



## Just Askin

Wow loving the Michael contributions so far


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> I've been a member for 6 & half months. Lurked for a short while before that. Don't have figures but I believe more people have joined and posted in the last 6 months than the 6 months previous. I didn't know anyone but have since made 'friends' that I chat to daily online. Some purely about Fassbender, some on a more personal level.
> I've been following Michael's career for about the last 8 yrs, so it was nice to find a thread dedicated to him . I find stuff online I find interesting and share it. It really is that simple. I couldn't care less who he is dating. Not my life. There's been lots of women over the last year's and apart from one, not gonna discuss it period, I have never heard complaints from either side. Nothing in the tabloids apart from sneeky pics, all pretty normal really, again not my life. Right now I see Michael in a relationship with what seems to be a talented, smart, funny and down to earth woman. Good for him and good for her cos I think he's a lovely bloke. They make a nice couple. If they split that is sad cos it means things have gone wrong and that's always a negative at first. But ultimately not my life.
> I personally have no issue with what anyone believes. I'll obviously form my own opinions but this is a gossip blog so whatever. I will argue against a woman being vilified, ridiculed, body shamed and generally bad mouthed cos unless she is some evil criminal...seriously..like we don't have a hard enough job in the world already???
> I don't know who owns or runs Purse forum. I don't know how the professional world of PR works. I'm a fan. I currently have to spend a lot of time at a keyboard for career purposes so during breaks etc I browse and sometimes post what I find. No one but the thread starter and mods dictate the narrative. No one I know of has professional connections to anything or anyone  Fassbender related. We are just fans.
> To suggest people aren't posting because some of us are happy Michael is in a long term relationship is ridiculous. I know I lurked and didn't post for a while due to the aggressive nature of some members who deem Vikander as the devil incarnate. Fortunately that number seems to have dwindled. Like anywhere, there are rules to be followed. I'm cool with that. I've had posts removed and been given a warning when I've broken them. Fair play to the mods.
> Michael is now my all time favourite actor. I think I've seen most things he's been in. Love discussing his career but also love the positive gossip too. The smitten kitten posts will always outway the doom and gloom posts cos smiling is way healthier than frowning.
> One last thing to add...halfway through Jo Nesbo's The Leopard. Please, please, please let this be made into a film with Michael continuing to play Harry Hole!


You do make many good points , completely agree that AV should not be put down, i hate when society does that to women. But the majority of comments on here are beyond pro- AV/MF , don't have to take my word, just read them. I said i didn't want either pro or anti but movie talk. You guys went immediately on the defensive about your relationship thoughts, which was hardly the point. If you feel happy for him, so be it but i asked why the need to reiterate at every turn? No one would answer. It seems it's to bait those that disagree, and then when they come back with comments they get talked down about. I think many of us would like a board where we can all chat to each other freely , not a clique where anyone  baits each other over that same subject. Why can't we just disagree on that matter and put it aside? Can anyone answer this? Do you guys not think it would be good to talk amongst all of us?


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> Wow loving the Michael contributions so far


Because i'm being baited and i will not just let that continue. Hated seeing it happen to Fassbenderlover, Esizzle, etc, totally unfair. If you guys can't see that, it's incredible. I did ask you point blank what movie got you interested , no answer from the usual posters, because they focused on what they didn't like about my post. Let's agree to disagree on MF's personal stuff and move on, tried to a few times last night but the snark keeps rolling in


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Heartily agree with all you say.
> 
> Glad to hear The Leopard is a good read - its next up on my reading list [emoji3]


Only thing I have an issue with is the place references and some names. That's not a criticism of the book but a reflection of my limited knowledge of Norway and my non existent understanding of the language.  One of those you can't put down. Just ordered the next on too lol. Beauty is I can see Michael all the way through. I reckon The Snowman is gonna be great. Why so long before it comes out...???  
Love book adaptions cos there is so much extra material to read about what's on the screen.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Also, whilst everyone is entitled to post what they like here - within the rules of the Forum - I find it more than a bit aggressive for a new poster to swoop in criticising the content of posts here and attacking the posters who wrote them, simply because they are not to her liking. Neither she nor any other potential member will prevent me from posting what I want to here; if people don't like reading posts that both endorse and celebrate Michael and Alicia's relationship that's their problem. Nobody is forced to read them and can either not participate in the thread or can utilise the "Ignore" option available to them.


Decided to use the ignore button from the offset last night. Figured some blogs must have closed down or something. Oh well, plenty of room for everyone to participate in whatever way they wish too...or not.


----------



## Cinemafan

Wow, guess that's that then. Anyway,  the Jo Nesbo books were a good read. I am looking forward to "The Snowman". Many of Fassy's fans seem to want him to lighten up in his roles, if the comedy actually had a smart script, or a musical, that would be great to see.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*A reminder to all members.

This thread is about Michael Fassbender. 
While differing opinions as welcome, please refrain from judging/commenting on other members. 
Please treat each other with respect, no matter your differences. 

Thanks.*


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Only thing I have an issue with is the place references and some names. That's not a criticism of the book but a reflection of my limited knowledge of Norway and my non existent understanding of the language.  One of those you can't put down. Just ordered the next on too lol. Beauty is I can see Michael all the way through. I reckon The Snowman is gonna be great. Why so long before it comes out...???
> Love book adaptions cos there is so much extra material to read about what's on the screen.


The Leopard is a great novel--but really very dark, "Silence of the Lambs"-type dark.  
However, the one film I would like to see him scrap is the Austrian serial killer film.  I have no interest in that at all (though I'll see it).  He was so good with the little girl in TLBO, and apparently is good with the little boy in TAU--he should play up that side of himself.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> The Leopard is a great novel--but really very dark, "Silence of the Lambs"-type dark.
> However, the one film I would like to see him scrap is the Austrian serial killer film.  I have no interest in that at all (though I'll see it).  He was so good with the little girl in TLBO, and apparently is good with the little boy in TAU--he should play up that side of himself.


It is dark but so much to the character. Michael does do stress so well lol.
Saw TAU twice. He was amazing on screen with the boy, Georgie Smith. Really worked well. He was looking out for him the whole time they were on stage during the 1st Q&A too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> It is dark but so much to the character. Michael does do stress so well lol.
> Saw TAU twice. He was amazing on screen with the boy, Georgie Smith. Really worked well. He was looking out for him the whole time they were on stage during the 1st Q&A too.



Yes I noticed how protective Michael was of Georgie at the TAU Q & A in London - he was equally so with little Florence Clery at the TLBO London premiere... he came across as very caring and "fatherly". It was lovely to see and the kids plainly adored him too [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carmencrem

The more you talk about TAU the more I can't wait to see it. The trailer looks sooo good and the cast seems brilliant too. 
+ I love seeing Michael with kids and I have a special thing for independent movies, most of them deal with psychological/social issues and touch me deeply. But I do love also other genres, it always depends on how are script, cinematography... and actors.  
Btw random beautiful things:


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> One last thing to add...halfway through Jo Nesbo's The Leopard. Please, please, please let this be made into a film with Michael continuing to play Harry Hole!



The Leopard is my favorite of the Harry Hole series but I'm not sure it's filmable--you'll see why at the end


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> The Leopard is my favorite of the Harry Hole series but I'm not sure it's filmable--you'll see why at the end


If I'm an adult and in control of my own life I can go to the last page, right?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> If I'm an adult and in control of my own life I can go to the last page, right?


Chapter 85 if you're really curious


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Chapter 85 if you're really curious


Now you are just being cruel


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hey Just Askin, pics of Michael with Florence and Georgie... not sure if they were posted before, but they are well cute and Michael looks so good with them [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Hey Just Askin, pics of Michael with Florence and Georgie... not sure if they were posted before, but they are well cute and Michael looks so good with them [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519443
> 
> View attachment 3519444
> 
> View attachment 3519445
> 
> View attachment 3519446
> View attachment 3519447
> View attachment 3519448


These pics give me feelings they have no right to do!


----------



## Just Askin

Love these.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3519544
> View attachment 3519545
> 
> Love these.



Oh yes - I remember these pics - taken at The Lord Stanley pub in Camden! Wonder if Michael's ever had a kick about on the Market Road pitches?


----------



## Just Askin

Loved the interview with this shoot too.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh yes - I remember these pics - taken at The Lord Stanley pub in Camden! Wonder if Michael's ever had a kick about on the Market Road pitches?


Lol God can you imagine strolling past and seeing these two on the astro? Shorts an'  all!


----------



## Just Askin

Never in the Stanley on the days I was there! Might of noticed somehow.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lol God can you imagine strolling past and seeing these two on the astro? Shorts an'  all!



Lol, there's a fair chance I could've done and not noticed! 

I expect these days Michael's more likely to frequent Lemonia or The Pembroke in
Primrose Hill though...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, there's a fair chance I could've done and not noticed!
> 
> I expect these days Michael's more likely to frequent Lemonia or The Pembroke in
> Primrose Hill though...


Lemonia's meant to be proper food. Have you been?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lemonia's meant to be proper food. Have you been?



Yes, been a couple of times to Lemonia, very good Greek cuisine and has a great vibe and Mediterranean feel. Avoid weekends though, it gets really packed!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, been a couple of times to Lemonia, very good Greek cuisine and has a great vibe and Mediterranean feel. Avoid weekends though, it gets really packed!


Cool maybe that's what all Michaels Regents Park runs were for...burning off the wine and Stifado!


----------



## Cinemafan

carmencrem said:


> The more you talk about TAU the more I can't wait to see it. The trailer looks sooo good and the cast seems brilliant too.
> + I love seeing Michael with kids and I have a special thing for independent movies, most of them deal with psychological/social issues and touch me deeply. But I do love also other genres, it always depends on how are script, cinematography... and actors.
> Btw random beautiful things:


Yes, independent , artsy type films can be very thought provoking . That is a great picture of MF, the extreme close up, don't think I have ever seen it .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Cool maybe that's what all Michaels Regents Park runs were for...burning off the wine and Stifado!



Haha, his lean machine body can easily absorb any Stifado and wine calories! Nevertheless very handy to have Regents Park on the doorstep for early morning runs [emoji3]


----------



## FassbenderLover

I thought he wasn't alone in Mexico, looks that way to me. Theres not even a setting for 2


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael hasn't been alone in Mexico, confirmation that Alicia is with him here:



Also, I see 2 glasses at that table - one red wine (Michael) and one that looks non alcoholic .... Alicia isn't drinking alcohol ATM.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Pics are worth a thousand words so until a pic of her pops up then I will assume he's there alone. I guess Michael cant have 2 drinks just for him


----------



## pearlyqueen

And when the pics emerge they'll be accused of a pap stroll, LOL 
Looks like the chair opposite was recently sat in too, most likely Alicia went to the ladies


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOL wow 
The insult to her is, the person who took the pics waited til he left to take a pic of Michael LOL 
Thank God I keep myself busy enough so that I don't have too much time to sit in front of the internet, searching on social media hoping someone would say they see Michael Fassbender only to ask if his gf was with him 
He's definitely alone right there, unless she's wearing her cloak of invisibility


----------



## Cinemafan

FassbenderLover said:


> Pics are worth a thousand words so until a pic of her pops up then I will assume he's there alone. I guess Michael cant have 2 drinks just for him


Looks like water with lemon maybe , and close to his drink , looks to be by himself , which he seems to travel that way often. Those posts were old by those people saying that they saw them , whatever . True or not Fassbenderlover I'm sure you are aware when actors spend personal time together .. Well look at Bradley Cooper and many say contract gf after contract gf, they are photographed on vacations.Anyway , looks cute and probably getting approached , right ?!


----------



## Hackensack

Cinemafan said:


> Looks like water with lemon maybe , and close to his drink , looks to be by himself , which he seems to travel that way often. Those posts were old by those people saying that they saw them , whatever . True or not Fassbenderlover I'm sure you are aware when actors spend personal time together .. Well look at Bradley Cooper and many say contract gf after contract gf, they are photographed on vacations.Anyway , looks cute and probably getting approached , right ?!



Truth be told, there's not even a place setting for one!  Just a couple of glasses, which might be for one, or two; I often have two glasses in restaurants.
But I for one don't understand why "many people" would prefer to believe he has a "contract gf" and lots of random hook-ups.  I don't understand why the fantasy hook-ups for which there is zero evidence (oh right, I know, the anons) get more credence than tweets from people who say they saw them together.  But that's just me.
And sorry, Cinemafan, for not sticking to discussion of the films, the way you do.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yeah really old post from the guy on Instagram... a whole week ago. 

Must be a real thorn in the side that some people ask questions of posters and receive confirmation of Alicia being with him, LOL. As for busy, well.... there are many ways to define that...

Gone are the days of Michael travelling alone... he has his partner to enjoy life with now [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Truth be told, there's not even a place setting for one!  Just a couple of glasses, which might be for one, or two; I often have two glasses in restaurants.
> But I for one don't understand why "many people" would prefer to believe he has a "contract gf" and lots of random hook-ups.  I don't understand why the fantasy hook-ups for which there is zero evidence (oh right, I know, the anons) get more credence than tweets from people who say they saw them together.  But that's just me.
> And sorry, Cinemafan, for not sticking to discussion of the films, the way you do.



Exactly! I get a distinct "clutching at straws" vibe... as usual. Contract gfs and anon fantasy hook ups are always preferred - no evidence required just as long as it keeps the fantasy of Michael being "available" alive. Actual eye witness accounts/ family friends confirmation is ALWAYS treated with suspicion .... naturally!


----------



## Cinemafan

Ahh the slight about talking about film , guess you haven't noticed just how many times I had brought it up with what's that sound .. Crickets ! A challenge for you to engage because this seems to mean something to you and for me either way it does not , which was the whole point but obviously you can't or won't get it. So I'm talking to someone who is an adult that wants to converse . You guys have your "facts" and the rest of us well we are free to make our own observations.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Facts are always preferable to "observations" aka fantasies


----------



## Cinemafan

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL wow
> The insult to her is, the person who took the pics waited til he left to take a pic of Michael LOL
> Thank God I keep myself busy enough so that I don't have too much time to sit in front of the internet, searching on social media hoping someone would say they see Michael Fassbender only to ask if his gf was with him
> He's definitely alone right there, unless she's wearing her cloak of invisibility


Biggest question is why does anyone care ?! Here it's like maybe some are related to this girl but even if it was my sister i'd be like she's happy , good , moving on. This makes Weinstein Couple blog look like it has no agenda, lol. Can this man have a career without every picture or mention having an attached name ? Never really followed anyone's blog or forum before this and this may be a lesson not time well spent , huh? But he's losing people , ones that are for it , others that aren't , and ones that don't care. Maybe there will be a re- focusing soon with his big film coming out, any minute now on slaught of promo , hope it does well.


----------



## Swanky

Why is this thread so combative?
Please remember to stay on topic, news on Fassbender, not other members. If you aren't discussing him, you're off topic. 
Stop the drama please!


----------



## Just Askin

Loving his hair. Pearly this is the shirt he wore at the 2nd TAU screening. Love that he has is priorities right.


----------



## carmencrem

Michael and Alicia still in Mexico so! I knew the other drink (water?) was hers 
Glad they're relaxing
Ps: found the original source https://instagram.com/p/BMvL1-IBkPH/


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Michael and Alicia still in Mexico so! I knew the other drink (water?) was hers
> Glad they're relaxing
> Ps: found the original source https://instagram.com/p/BMvL1-IBkPH/



Thanks Carmen! 

As I suspected and posted earlier [emoji2] Of course Alicia was there with Michael - she's his partner and they are on holiday together in Mexico. They're pretty much inseparable when circumstances permit [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3519994
> 
> Loving his hair. Pearly this is the shirt he wore at the 2nd TAU screening. Love that he has is priorities right.



Haha - he knew he was being sneakily snapped but doesn't really mind - such a babe [emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Michael and Alicia still in Mexico so! I knew the other drink (water?) was hers
> Glad they're relaxing
> Ps: found the original source https://instagram.com/p/BMvL1-IBkPH/



Thanks for sharing and solved this 'mystery'.[emoji106]
He was wearing short pants - good that he has some relaxing time before starting the busy schedule of AC promo


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing and solved this 'mystery'.[emoji106]
> He was wearing short pants - good that he has some relaxing time before starting the busy schedule of AC promo


It's gonna start soon!!!


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Michael and Alicia still in Mexico so! I knew the other drink (water?) was hers
> Glad they're relaxing
> Ps: found the original source https://instagram.com/p/BMvL1-IBkPH/


Oh so Alicia Vikander, who is the partner of Michael Fassbender, is with him on holiday in Mexico. No!  Really? What a surprise !


----------



## Just Askin

So now that's been covered...again..yeah..The Leopard is getting kind of grim. Might re-think about wanting a film version.


----------



## Allie28

We've known since Tuesday that they were in Mexico.  It's nice they were able to enjoy some downtime with little intrusion.  Love his expression in that first pic!  "Yeah, I see you with your cellphone trying to act like you're not snapping my picture."   

AC promo is starting.  A lot of different sites are tweeting out the trailers and the featurette.   Like this one....

http://www.actugaming.net/assassins...ns-michael-fassbender-marion-cotillard-62685/


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL wow
> The insult to her is, the person who took the pics waited til he left to take a pic of Michael LOL
> Thank God I keep myself busy enough so that I don't have too much time to sit in front of the internet, searching on social media hoping someone would say they see Michael Fassbender only to ask if his gf was with him
> He's definitely alone right there, unless she's wearing her cloak of invisibility


HAHA this fan waited until Alicia wasn't there to ruin the pic and then took a sneaky pic of Michael. Hilarious!!
Michael is looking good. I guess twiddling thumbs on his umpteenth vacation of the year is helping somewhat. Hope he is lathering on that sunscreen!!


----------



## Just Askin

Can't say I'm not envious of all the wonderful holidays this couple are able to share. Michael on a beach is something I could definitely deal with .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Can't say I'm not envious of all the wonderful holidays this couple are able to share. Michael on a beach is something I could definitely deal with .



Aren't we all a little bit envious of this couple?! I know I'd rather be on a romantic holiday in Sayulita than the daily grind at home right now.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> HAHA this fan waited until Alicia wasn't there to ruin the pic and then took a sneaky pic of Michael. Hilarious!!
> Michael is looking good. I guess twiddling thumbs on his umpteenth vacation of the year is helping somewhat. Hope he is lathering on that sunscreen!!


 LOL funny tho, but if some fans cared so much about their "queen" they wouldn't be so quick to latch her name unto his. Sometimes I think the same goes for Michael too, how much do they really care about him if her name is attached onto his?
Now u know he always go on vacations with the women he's with, this one is nothing exceptional, even tho some would like to think she's the best thing to happen to him. If that were the case, he wouldn't be messing around so much


----------



## pearlyqueen

The only "messing around" going on exists solely in uncorroborated tumblr fanfic submitted by anonymous users to keep their narrative alive. In the real world there is zero evidence Michael has been "messing around" at all since he began his relationship with Alicia. Fact over fiction all the way for me!


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I liked this interview.


 
I agree - a good little interview.   Am I right in thinking that Michael was filming The Devil's Whore whilst promoting Hunger there, hence that moustache??  The Devil's Whore was when I first sat up and noticed Michael, although I didn't check his name at the time and only realised in hindsight!

He had similar facial hair in 'Gunpowder, Treason and Plot' - and it was for that production I think I read that the director/producer said Michael reminded them of a young Richard Harris.   Which brings me around -  in a very long-winded way - to Dumbledore.  I'm sure everyone's seen Michael's name being in the mix in discussions surrounding who will play him in the Fantastic Beasts sequel next year.  

Albus Dumbledore is a read-headed, blue eyed Irishman with a beard so physically it's hardly a stretch, and Michael certainly has the gravitas to follow in Harris's/Gambon's footsteps.  He's also already well connected to the film; David Heyman is producer for both FB and TLBO; he's worked with Katherine Waterston twice before; and he knows Eddie a little from this past awards season.  

Personally, I am pretty weary of the omnipresent Potter world and it doesn't excite me at all, but I am interested in the role/character in that I think would really suit Michael.

Still, if producers are considering Michael, I don't know that he would want to sign up for another franchise (I fully expect him not to sign for more X-Men films).

Any thoughts??


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> The Leopard is a great novel--but really very dark, "Silence of the Lambs"-type dark.


  I'll have to try that one.  I admit that I didn't like "The Snowman" - too many red herrings and false endings.  I hope the film is better.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I agree - a good little interview.   Am I right in thinking that Michael was filming The Devil's Whore whilst promoting Hunger there, hence that moustache??  The Devil's Whore was when I first sat up and noticed Michael, although I didn't check his name at the time and only realised in hindsight!
> 
> He had similar facial hair in 'Gunpowder, Treason and Plot' - and it was for that production I think I read that the director/producer said Michael reminded them of a young Richard Harris.   Which brings me around -  in a very long-winded way - to Dumbledore.  I'm sure everyone's seen Michael's name being in the mix in discussions surrounding who will play him in the Fantastic Beasts sequel next year.
> 
> Albus Dumbledore is a read-headed, blue eyed Irishman with a beard so physically it's hardly a stretch, and Michael certainly has the gravitas to follow in Harris's/Gambon's footsteps.  He's also already well connected to the film; David Heyman is producer for both FB and TLBO; he's worked with Katherine Waterston twice before; and he knows Eddie a little from this past awards season.
> 
> Personally, I am pretty weary of the omnipresent Potter world and it doesn't excite me at all, but I am interested in the role/character in that I think would really suit Michael.
> 
> Still, if producers are considering Michael, I don't know that he would want to sign up for another franchise (I fully expect him not to sign for more X-Men films).
> 
> Any thoughts??



I agree with you that Michael has no intention of signing onto any more X-Men films, I don't think he would have done Apocalypse had he not been under contract. 

Reading between the lines in his recent interviews I think he's hoping that AC will be his only franchise in the future, so I don't think he'd be interested in the Harry Potter realm.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> The only "messing around" going on exists solely in uncorroborated tumblr fanfic submitted by anonymous users to keep their narrative alive. In the real world there is zero evidence Michael has been "messing around" at all since he began his relationship with Alicia. Fact over fiction all the way for me!


I like the fiction! It's inspiring


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> However, the one film I would like to see him scrap is the Austrian serial killer film.  I have no interest in that at all (though I'll see it).  He was so good with the little girl in TLBO, and apparently is good with the little boy in TAU--he should play up that side of himself.


I absolutely agree about the Austrian serial killer film.  It's just not the right socio-political climate now to be making films where a man brutally murders multiple women - not for Michael or any actor.  In fact, I don't think it will ever be the 'right' time again.  

Having said that, I really don't want to see Michael go down the Tom Hanks route and only play hero/good guy roles.  There's nothing wrong with that, but that's when you become a movie star and cease to be an actor, as far as I'm concerned.  I can't remember the last Tom Hanks film I watched where I forgot he was Tom Hanks.  

I do agree, though, in that it would be lovely to see Michael play a few more good guys.  I'd have loved him to played Ryan Gosling's role in La La Land, or something similar, but my huge admiration for Michael is mainly down to his chameleon quality as an actor and I think he's done a terrific job so far of mixing his characters and roles.


----------



## aprilmayjune

JaneWT said:


> I absolutely agree about the Austrian serial killer film.  It's just not the right socio-political climate now to be making films where a man brutally murders multiple women - not for Michael or any actor.  In fact, I don't think it will ever be the 'right' time again.
> 
> Having said that, I really don't want to see Michael go down the Tom Hanks route and only play hero/good guy roles.  There's nothing wrong with that, but that's when you become a movie star and cease to be an actor, as far as I'm concerned.  I can't remember the last Tom Hanks film I watched where I forgot he was Tom Hanks.
> 
> I do agree, though, in that it would be lovely to see Michael play a few more good guys.  I'd have loved him to played Ryan Gosling's role in La La Land, or something similar, but my huge admiration for Michael is mainly down to his chameleon quality as an actor and I think he's done a terrific job so far of mixing his characters and roles.


I wish that Irish Myths project that's been in development on his IMDB page forever would materialize.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Mhm, sure, and despite the awards she won she still needs Michael to be recognized. People gotta ask if she is anywhere around him for there to be a reply "yeah she was there" cuz Michael shouldn't be on vacation by himself LOL its very funny 
"Yes she was with him, but she's wearing her invisible cloak, but take my word for it" 
Its also very funny to think that when Michael is away from her, he wears a chastity belt. Pardon me while a ROFL


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL funny tho, but if some fans cared so much about their "queen" they wouldn't be so quick to latch her name unto his. Sometimes I think the same goes for Michael too, how much do they really care about him if her name is attached onto his?
> Now u know he always go on vacations with the women he's with, this one is nothing exceptional, even tho some would like to think she's the best thing to happen to him. If that were the case, he wouldn't be messing around so much





FassbenderLover said:


> I thought he wasn't alone in Mexico, looks that way to me. Theres not even a setting for 2



Wasn't it you that made a big deal of him being 'alone' ? He wasn't though was he?
Why keep bringing up exes? They are his exes.
All the tabloids across the world and not one report of him with any woman over the last 2 years but Alicia. Tumblr posts by anonymous people don't make it fact. Michael being affectionate with Alicia right in front of my own eyes makes it a fact.  Trying to give such a bad impression of the lovely man


----------



## Cinemafan

JaneWT said:


> I agree - a good little interview.   Am I right in thinking that Michael was filming The Devil's Whore whilst promoting Hunger there, hence that moustache??  The Devil's Whore was when I first sat up and noticed Michael, although I didn't check his name at the time and only realised in hindsight!
> 
> He had similar facial hair in 'Gunpowder, Treason and Plot' - and it was for that production I think I read that the director/producer said Michael reminded them of a young Richard Harris.   Which brings me around -  in a very long-winded way - to Dumbledore.  I'm sure everyone's seen Michael's name being in the mix in discussions surrounding who will play him in the Fantastic Beasts sequel next year.
> 
> Albus Dumbledore is a read-headed, blue eyed Irishman with a beard so physically it's hardly a stretch, and Michael certainly has the gravitas to follow in Harris's/Gambon's footsteps.  He's also already well connected to the film; David Heyman is producer for both FB and TLBO; he's worked with Katherine Waterston twice before; and he knows Eddie a little from this past awards season.
> 
> Personally, I am pretty weary of the omnipresent Potter world and it doesn't excite me at all, but I am interested in the role/character in that I think would really suit Michael.
> 
> Still, if producers are considering Michael, I don't know that he would want to sign up for another franchise (I fully expect him not to sign for more X-Men films).
> 
> Any thoughts??


Yes people are tossing this idea around , sounds appropriate . I am not a Potter fan though , hope he would try to steer clear of another franchise so soon. For everybody - Is there a literary character you would like to see him play ? Could be an original one or a remake you wouldn't mind seeing .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Wasn't it you that made a big deal of him being 'alone' ? He wasn't though was he?
> Why keep bringing up exes? They are his exes.
> All the tabloids across the world and not one report of him with any woman over the last 2 years but Alicia. Tumblr posts by anonymous people don't make it fact. Michael being affectionate with Alicia right in front of my own eyes makes it a fact.  Trying to give such a bad impression of the lovely man



No need for a chastity belt when people are in love. Why invent or believe bad things about people with absolutely zero evidence? Too much cynicism in the world IMO. Yes you and I have the evidence of our own eyes just how much love there is between Michael and Alicia [emoji7][emoji7] And pretty much everyone else who sees them together in the flesh too!


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Mhm, sure, and despite the awards she won she still needs Michael to be recognized. People gotta ask if she is anywhere around him for there to be a reply "yeah she was there" cuz Michael shouldn't be on vacation by himself LOL its very funny
> "Yes she was with him, but she's wearing her invisible cloak, but take my word for it"
> Its also very funny to think that when Michael is away from her, he wears a chastity belt. Pardon me while a ROFL


Why is that funny?Don't you know any men that are capable of keeping it in their pants? I know plenty of men that are faithful. What past girlfriend has ever called him a cheat?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I wish that Irish Myths project that's been in development on his IMDB page forever would materialize.



You mean Cuchulainn? Sadly no longer listed on IMDb, even as "in development". 

I have a feeling the Garagistas project in DMC's stable might tempt him though - fingers crossed!


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I absolutely agree about the Austrian serial killer film.  It's just not the right socio-political climate now to be making films where a man brutally murders multiple women - not for Michael or any actor.  In fact, I don't think it will ever be the 'right' time again.
> 
> Having said that, I really don't want to see Michael go down the Tom Hanks route and only play hero/good guy roles.  There's nothing wrong with that, but that's when you become a movie star and cease to be an actor, as far as I'm concerned.  I can't remember the last Tom Hanks film I watched where I forgot he was Tom Hanks.
> 
> I do agree, though, in that it would be lovely to see Michael play a few more good guys.  I'd have loved him to played Ryan Gosling's role in La La Land, or something similar, but my huge admiration for Michael is mainly down to his chameleon quality as an actor and I think he's done a terrific job so far of mixing his characters and roles.


I like him in the dark roles because there is always so much depth to the characters. Only picked up The Snowman because Michael being in the film but I'm hooked now. Not my usual read at all. Do get the odd concerned look reading The Leopard on the tube though. Especially if I've laughed allowed at one of the few funny lines!


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> You mean Cuchulainn? Sadly no longer listed on IMDb, even as "in development".
> 
> I have a feeling the Garagistas project in DMC's stable might tempt him though - fingers crossed!


I still see it on his page--below Entering Hades and above The Pilgrimage. No idea what that one is...

Gah I am wracking my brain for literary characters and all I can think of is Faust--though I am now 100% behind the Van Gogh fancasting, since they currently look so alike. Tortured artist, I guess. Anyone have a more creative answer?


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> Yes people are tossing this idea around , sounds appropriate . I am not a Potter fan though , hope he would try to steer clear of another franchise so soon. For everybody - Is there a literary character you would like to see him play ? Could be an original one or a remake you wouldn't mind seeing .


I dont know I LOVE Harry Potter and I think the role would be really good and fun for him.


----------



## JaneWT

Cinemafan said:


> For everybody - Is there a literary character you would like to see him play ? Could be an original one or a remake you wouldn't mind seeing .


Hmm, that's a good question that deserves a good ponder!  I will get back to the board when I think I have a worthy answer.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> I still see it on his page--below Entering Hades and above The Pilgrimage. No idea what that one is...
> 
> Gah I am wracking my brain for literary characters and all I can think of is Faust--though I am now 100% behind the Van Gogh fancasting, since they currently look so alike. Tortured artist, I guess. Anyone have a more creative answer?



Literary character for what? I'm confused?


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Literary character for what? I'm confused?


Ok. Just sussed. Never mind.
About The Pilgrimage 
http://www.tracking-board.com/micha...mage-from-screenwriter-chris-boyle-exclusive/


----------



## Hackensack

The Dumbledore role would be a good one for him.  If Johnny Depp had not already been cast as Dumbledore's nemesis, I would even be enthusiastic about it, but Depp's stunt performance (judging from his recent work) would not mix well with Michael's.
I also don't think he'll sign up for Magneto again.  Apocalypse was really a terrible movie, except for the ten minutes or so of Michael's Polish life.  MacAvoy was his usual kindly self, but wasn't given much to do either.  The outtake ("I'm with him--the blue guy") was better than the movie.
My lack of interest in the Austrian serial killer is in part because I read the _Entering Hades _book.  The guy is simply not interesting.  That seems strange, but he isn't.


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> The Dumbledore role would be a good one for him.  If Johnny Depp had not already been cast as Dumbledore's nemesis, I would even be enthusiastic about it, but Depp's stunt performance (judging from his recent work) would not mix well with Michael's.
> I also don't think he'll sign up for Magneto again.  Apocalypse was really a terrible movie, except for the ten minutes or so of Michael's Polish life.  MacAvoy was his usual kindly self, but wasn't given much to do either.  The outtake ("I'm with him--the blue guy") was better than the movie.
> My lack of interest in the Austrian serial killer is in part because I read the _Entering Hades _book.  The guy is simply not interesting.  That seems strange, but he isn't.


In my opinion, Apocalyse was doomed because of Bryan Singer. He is kind of the worst. Xmen doesnt match up to the Marvel universe or even the sucky DC universe so I am glad Michael is done with his contract.


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> In my opinion, Apocalyse was doomed because of Bryan Singer. He is kind of the worst. Xmen doesnt match up to the Marvel universe or even the sucky DC universe so I am glad Michael is done with his contract.


Have to agree.  I'm glad Singer is done with the franchise.  I wonder what these films would have been like if Matthew Vaughn had directed the last two?  DOFP was generally good, but clearly Singer had no idea what to do with Magneto.


----------



## FassbenderLover

OMG why did they hashtag her name?  https://t.co/7H0DMMeftR
7h

*daveyb94At the cinema again #york #vue#cinema #michaelfassbender#marioncotillard #thelightbetweenoceans*


----------



## Just Askin

Time to waste.....


----------



## Cinemafan

FassbenderLover said:


> OMG why did they hashtag her name?  https://t.co/7H0DMMeftR
> 7h
> 
> *daveyb94At the cinema again #york #vue#cinema #michaelfassbender#marioncotillard #thelightbetweenoceans*


Do they think Rachel Weisz is Cotillard ?! Don't know


----------



## Cinemafan

Esizzle said:


> In my opinion, Apocalyse was doomed because of Bryan Singer. He is kind of the worst. Xmen doesnt match up to the Marvel universe or even the sucky DC universe so I am glad Michael is done with his contract.


That's cute - "he's kind of the worst " Yes , agree , needed pointers from Nolan ( Batman ) or a look at Captain America or Iron Man . X- Men wasn't my thing but Fassbender is a good Magneto most people seem to think.


----------



## Cinemafan

JaneWT said:


> Hmm, that's a good question that deserves a good ponder!  I will get back to the board when I think I have a worthy answer.


I'm unsure of my answer , curious to see others. Would you guys like to see him as a spy type character ?


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> Ok. Just sussed. Never mind.
> About The Pilgrimage
> http://www.tracking-board.com/micha...mage-from-screenwriter-chris-boyle-exclusive/


Yes thanks for posting this, I remember seeing it before . Sounds potentially good.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Cinemafan said:


> I'm unsure of my answer , curious to see others. Would you guys like to see him as a spy type character ?



He could have played a spy type character five years ago--I think he should lean into the rugged weathered look he has going on now. He's on that cusp between Romantic Leading Man and Father Figure. Was going to suggest Philip Marlowe but he's already got Harry Hole...


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> He could have played a spy type character five years ago--I think he should lean into the rugged weathered look he has going on now. He's on that cusp between Romantic Leading Man and Father Figure. Was going to suggest Philip Marlowe but he's already got Harry Hole...


This is going to sound so immature but is his character still called Harry Hole in the movies too...? HAHA! I will not be able to take him seriously unless they pronounce it the norwegian way but still.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> This is going to sound so immature but is his character still called Harry Hole in the movies too...? HAHA! I will not be able to take him seriously unless they pronounce it the norwegian way but still.



Lol bet promo's gonna be a struggle for him


----------



## Cinemafan

Esizzle said:


> This is going to sound so immature but is his character still called Harry Hole in the movies too...? HAHA! I will not be able to take him seriously unless they pronounce it the norwegian way but still.


Right ! Lol !!!


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> Think we know the 3 , maybe more that gush over every photo and try to sell a fairytale romance . As for being paid that does exist, people do get paid to post things on line . IMO makes it odd to be so invested without being paid.


[


Cinemafan said:


> Anyone is free to talk about what they want but it seems to me this site has become about praising Fassy's " relationship" like little girls who just received first valentine .





Cinemafan said:


> Why is the other side promoting this like they are being paid . Could be a possibility





Cinemafan said:


> And anyone who has a different view has had way more offensive things thrown their way then what I just supposed .





Cinemafan said:


> These responses prove that certain members want to control the narrative and ship their opinion





Cinemafan said:


> You shouldn't get to control the board, is the moderator out there?!





Cinemafan said:


> Yes only joined to try to help make this a fair place , no lecture. I do not have the investment in this others seem to





Cinemafan said:


> A challenge for you to engage because this seems to mean something to you and for me either way it does not , which was the whole point but obviously you can't or won't get it. So I'm talking to someone who is an adult that wants to converse .



 So after spouting all this do you seriously think I would want to engage in conversation with you? 
Drop me out, mate.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Cinemafan said:


> Do they think Rachel Weisz is Cotillard ?! Don't know


 LOL I just find it funny a certain someone wasn't mentioned, instead it was someone else who wasn't even in the movie


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would die if Wes Andersen were to cast Michael and Alicia in the same movie.  I think that would be super interesting!


----------



## Cinemafan

FassbenderLover said:


> LOL I just find it funny a certain someone wasn't mentioned, instead it was someone else who wasn't even in the movie


Either clueless or on purpose, got you . Wish Rachel Weisz had more scenes with Fassbender , always liked her , saw her in " Denial", maybe a nomination for her .


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> [
> Well it was back and forth , not what I preferred . Either way your post was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after spouting all this do you seriously think I would want to engage in conversation with you?
> Drop me out, mate.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> Mhm, sure, and despite the awards she won she still needs Michael to be recognized. People gotta ask if she is anywhere around him for there to be a reply "yeah she was there" cuz Michael shouldn't be on vacation by himself LOL its very funny
> *"Yes she was with him, but she's wearing her invisible cloak, but take my word for it"*
> Its also very funny to think that when Michael is away from her, he wears a chastity belt. Pardon me while a ROFL


That guy who saw them together a week ago didn't even take a pic and,aside from the fact that these random tourists,Mexican persons have no reason to lie (there was clearly another person sit at his table),I doubt they care if you or other people believe them.



FassbenderLover said:


> LOL wow
> The insult to her is, the person who took the pics waited til he left to take a pic of Michael LOL
> Thank God I keep myself busy enough so that I don't have too much time to sit in front of the internet, searching on social media hoping someone would say they see Michael Fassbender only to ask if his gf was with him
> He's definitely alone right there, unless she's wearing her cloak of invisibility


But it's evident that some people have enough time to look for pics and stuff about _her._



Hackensack said:


> Truth be told, there's not even a place setting for one!  Just a couple of glasses, which might be for one, or two; I often have two glasses in restaurants.
> But I for one don't understand why "many people" would prefer to believe he has a "contract gf" and lots of random hook-ups.  *I don't understand why the fantasy hook-ups for which there is zero evidence (oh right, I know, the anons) get more credence than tweets from people who say they saw them together. But that's just me.*
> And sorry, Cinemafan, for not sticking to discussion of the films, the way you do.


We don't understand that PR Posse has been staging useless and intricate PR stunts involving random people on twitter,facebook,instagram  for _two_ years.. It's some kind of subtle promotion for TLBO.



Allie28 said:


> We've known since Tuesday that they were in Mexico.  It's nice they were able to enjoy some downtime with little intrusion.  *Love his expression in that first pic!  "Yeah, I see you with your cellphone trying to act like you're not snapping my picture."  *
> 
> AC promo is starting.  A lot of different sites are tweeting out the trailers and the featurette.   Like this one....
> 
> http://www.actugaming.net/assassins...ns-michael-fassbender-marion-cotillard-62685/


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> HAHA this fan waited until Alicia wasn't there to ruin the pic and then took a sneaky pic of Michael. Hilarious!! Michael is looking good. I guess twiddling thumbs on his umpteenth vacation of the year is helping somewhat. Hope he is lathering on that sunscreen!!


I guess we know his schedule better than him.. And I'd say that an actor who has done nine films back-to-back in the past three years (and three films this year) can take some days off in Japan ,in Mexico or wherever he wants. He's in a privileged position,of course,but he doesn't exactly look like a lazy person.   



JaneWT said:


> I agree - a good little interview.   Am I right in thinking that Michael was filming The Devil's Whore whilst promoting Hunger there, hence that moustache??  The Devil's Whore was when I first sat up and noticed Michael, although I didn't check his name at the time and only realised in hindsight!  He had similar facial hair in 'Gunpowder, Treason and Plot' - and it was for that production I think I read that the director/producer said Michael reminded them of a young Richard Harris.


He looked even better in Gunpowder,Treason and Plot








> Which brings me around -  in a very long-winded way - to Dumbledore.  I'm sure everyone's seen Michael's name being in the mix in discussions surrounding who will play him in the Fantastic Beasts sequel next year.  Albus Dumbledore is a read-headed, blue eyed Irishman with a beard so physically it's hardly a stretch, and Michael certainly has the gravitas to follow in Harris's/Gambon's footsteps.  He's also already well connected to the film; David Heyman is producer for both FB and TLBO; he's worked with Katherine Waterston twice before; and he knows Eddie a little from this past awards season.
> Personally, I am pretty weary of the omnipresent Potter world and it doesn't excite me at all, but I am interested in the role/character in that I think would really suit Michael.  *Still, if producers are considering Michael, I don't know that he would want to sign up for another franchise *(I fully expect him not to sign for more X-Men films).  Any thoughts??


This. I don't even dislike the idea,but we're talking about other five Harry Potter films.. And they've planned other sequels for Prometheus as well. We can't really say anything about AC but there's also that. Anyway,Kinberg is writing a new script with him,McAvoy,Lawrence in mind.. I don't think Lawrence is interested in returning,but I wouldn't exclude anything.



JaneWT said:


> I absolutely agree about the Austrian serial killer film.  It's just not the right socio-political climate now to be making films where a man brutally murders multiple women - not for Michael or any actor.  In fact, I don't think it will ever be the 'right' time again.   Having said that, I really don't want to see Michael go down the Tom Hanks route and only play hero/good guy roles.  There's nothing wrong with that, but that's when you become a movie star and cease to be an actor, as far as I'm concerned.  I can't remember the last Tom Hanks film I watched where I forgot he was Tom Hanks.   I do agree, though, in that it would be lovely to see Michael play a few more good guys.  I'd have loved him to played Ryan Gosling's role in La La Land, or something similar, but my huge admiration for Michael is mainly down to his chameleon quality as an actor and I think he's done a terrific job so far of mixing his characters and roles.


I've read something about Unterweger and this could be a meaty role for him,above all with the right director. But I totally agree with you. 
Talking about bad/good guy roles,I've recently rewatched Francis Ford Coppola's Dracula and he would have been perfect for that role (with a better script). 



pearlyqueen said:


> You mean Cuchulainn? Sadly no longer listed on IMDb, even as "in development".  I have a feeling the Garagistas project in DMC's stable might tempt him though - fingers crossed!


I'd be very interested in that project (I'm a motorsport fan..). McAvoy and Hoult would be great co-stars too.


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3520704


LA or London? Place your bets. Is something happening in Austin with Assassins Creed or am I mixing that up with something McAvoy related?
Funny cos he mentioned Austin recently as a place he liked.


----------



## carmencrem

Aww


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> LA or London? Place your bets. Is something happening in Austin with Assassins Creed or am I mixing that up with something McAvoy related?
> Funny cos he mentioned Austin recently as a place he liked.



Michael and Alicia could've flown direct to LA from Puerto Vallarta so not headed there yesterday. Texas airports are usual change hubs for flights to London but normally Dallas or Houston rather than Austin. So maybe they are having a few days more fun in Austin? We shall see.... [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3520704



Always the gentleman [emoji2]


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia could've flown direct to LA from Puerto Vallarta so not headed there yesterday. Texas airports are usual change hubs for flights to London but normally Dallas or Houston rather than Austin. So maybe they are having a few days more fun in Austin? We shall see.... [emoji6]



Maybe Malick invited them to see a cut of Weightless?  Or maybe he has to record some last minute voiceover?   I also saw that The Snowman was test screening in Austin.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Maybe Malick invited them to see a cut of Weightless?  Or maybe he has to record some last minute voiceover?   I also saw that The Snowman was test screening in Austin.



Yes, either of those could be definite possibilities... I'm veering more towards Malick though, there was a test screening of The Snowman in LA last Thursday too that Michael didn't attend. Maybe he's combining the two?


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, either of those could be definite possibilities... I'm veering more towards Malick though, there was a test screening of The Snowman in LA last Thursday too that Michael didn't attend. Maybe he's combining the two?


Are there any reactions?  With the election results, I wasn't really paying attention to Fassbender social media last week.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Are there any reactions?  With the election results, I wasn't really paying attention to Fassbender social media last week.



None I've seen so far... Just someone saying they had spare tickets in advance of the screening:
https://www.facebook.com/jodi.billings/posts/10154629480538428


----------



## Just Askin

Are there any threads on pf where you can discuss politics or world events etc?


----------



## FassbenderLover

He's there for work. And she is, as my friend say, the overly attached pr gf with no life


----------



## pearlyqueen

Alicia is, as Michael said, the woman he fell in love with over 2 years ago.


----------



## Just Askin

And here we go again....


----------



## Just Askin

He said he's with her. She said she's with him. They live together, go out together, visit family together, holiday together and yes , they even shop together etc etc etc
Annyyy waayyy...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> He said he's with her. She said she's with him. They live together, go out together, visit family together, holiday together and yes , they even shop together etc etc etc
> Annyyy waayyy...



Apparently it's not good enough for the 2 people concerned to confirm they are a couple.. if it's not what some people want to hear...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Are there any threads on pf where you can discuss politics or world events etc?



Don't see any on the drop down menu; I think political discussion is a no-no.


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> He's there for work. And she is, as my friend say, the overly attached pr gf with no life


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Politics? Oh, no! We can't even agree on Michael fassbender's love life, LOL, and the evidence is clear...


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3521169


Very politely said


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Politics? Oh, no! We can't even agree on Michael fassbender's love life, LOL, and the evidence is clear...


Haha. Obviously wouldn't mix the 2. Just wondered.


----------



## Just Askin

Love the sun bleached hair...


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> He said he's with her. She said she's with him. They live together, go out together, visit family together, holiday together and yes , they even shop together etc etc etc
> Annyyy waayyy...


But I want proof!


----------



## Cinemafan

FassbenderLover said:


> He's there for work. And she is, as my friend say, the overly attached pr gf with no life


You're outnumbered here and the irony is that picture could be the symbol for the other side as well.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> But I want proof!


We can always go to their house, but we might get arrested.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> But I want proof!


You mean like them saying they are together or a picture together or a gazillion eye witnesses (including yours truly) seeing them together or them being together when he was honoured by his home community. Is that what you mean. Gosh if only any of these things existed


----------



## Just Askin

No chastisement about only posting when mentioning 'the relationship' for some then. Wow what a lucky Fassy 3 for garnering such special attention the other day.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael at Puerto Vallarta airport yesterday:




https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/798279868995792896


----------



## Just Askin

Thanks for that pic Pearly. What this thread is all about, sharing Fassbender gossip and career talk.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I couldn't care less if anyone likes Alicia or not. What I do object to is the disrespectful way some people write about her because they refuse to acknowledge her as Michael's partner. And they compound that by inventing scurrilous stories about him to help distract themselves from reality. Honestly it's an insult to anyone's intelligence as well as being incredibly mean spirited and vicious. Whether people like it or not, Alicia is Michael's partner, it's not a question of "opinion" and it's about time they got a grip and came to terms with it.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Last person Michael was really and truly in love with was Nicole. Cant say the same about this chic.


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> Last person Michael was really and truly in love with was Nicole. Cant say the same about this chic.



Any fan categorically stating that he is/was "really and truly in love" with anyone, whether that is AV or NB, is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Any fan categorically stating that he is/was "really and truly in love" with anyone, whether that is AV or NB, is utterly ridiculous.


This I completely agree with.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Guess that's why his relationship with NB was so short then? I don't recall him saying he loved her either. And it was actually Michael himself who confirmed he fell in love with Alicia when they were filming TLBO... but who is he to know? Only the man himself!


----------



## Cinemafan

mollie12 said:


> Any fan categorically stating that he is/was "really and truly in love" with anyone, whether that is AV or NB, is utterly ridiculous.


Absolutely right .


----------



## Cinemafan

pearlyqueen said:


> Guess that's why his relationship with NB was so short then? I don't recall him saying he loved her either. And it was actually Michael himself who confirmed he fell in love with Alicia when they were filming TLBO... but who is he to know? Only the man himself!


Short doesn't always indicate there wasn't true love , things unfortunately don't always work out , right


----------



## Selayang430

FassbenderLover said:


> Last person Michael was really and truly in love with was Nicole. Cant say the same about this chic.



He told you that ? Or you witness in person ? Or have substantial circumstances findings to this claim?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Guess that's why his relationship with NB was so short then? I don't recall him saying he loved her either. And it was actually Michael himself who confirmed he fell in love with Alicia when they were filming TLBO... but who is he to know? Only the man himself!


No one knows but them two. Pearly we have both seen the affection shown between them when they thought they were out of sight. We have shared some of what we have seen. But even that's not good enough for some.


----------



## Cinemafan

pearlyqueen said:


> I couldn't care less if anyone likes Alicia or not. What I do object to is the disrespectful way some people write about her because they refuse to acknowledge her as Michael's partner. And they compound that by inventing scurrilous stories about him to help distract themselves from reality. Honestly it's an insult to anyone's intelligence as well as being incredibly mean spirited and vicious. Whether people like it or not, Alicia is Michael's partner, it's not a question of "opinion" and it's about time they got a grip and came to terms with it.


I agree with you when people pick on her physically or state offensive things about how she got where she is as fact , I do not support women being put down .


----------



## Selayang430

FassbenderLover said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he actually did attend a screening, unfortunately no pics as proof. Only the pic of him and the LV party, which got people thinking he flew to LA just to be with the leech and he was the only celeb there, even tho there were others there too



Who's the 'leech' here and why did you say so ?


----------



## Just Askin

Think I've said this before but if they were the 'right one' he would be with them now. At the minute I see thousands of miles being travelled between these two, when work allows, just so they can be together.
Look at the Sayulita resort...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> No one knows but them two. Pearly we have both seen the affection shown between them when they thought they were out of sight. We have shared some of what we have seen. But even that's not good enough for some.



Indeed we have seen the loving affection between Michael and Alicia with our own eyes, as have plenty of other people over the past 2 years, and the consensus is always the same - most people recognise a couple in love when they see them. Plus Michael - yes Michael himself - confirmed they fell in love filming TLBO - it's on video should anyone doubt he said it. Who has the right to argue with that for goodness sake?


----------



## Cinemafan

Do you all have other actors / actresses you admire that you'd like to see him work with? There's many I think are very good , can't name one at this moment for him to collaborate with .Also I'd like to see him try a short TV series like the terrific first season of True Detective , would you guys like to see that, too?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Who's the 'leech' here and why did you say so ?


Oh how original. We haven't heard that in a while. Old ones are the best, aye?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed we have seen the loving affection between Michael and Alicia with our own eyes, as have plenty of other people over the past 2 years, and the consensus is always the same - most people recognise a couple in love when they see them. Plus Michael - yes Michael himself - confirmed they fell in love filming TLBO - it's on video should anyone doubt he said it. Who has the right to argue with that for goodness sake?



Yes -  on video , not just once but at least twice.  One each at different continents! [emoji4]

Video - not printed media that written by someone else that may quote out of context !


----------



## Selayang430

Cinemafan said:


> Do you all have other actors / actresses you admire that you'd like to see him work with? There's many I think are very good , can't name one at this moment for him to collaborate with .Also I'd like to see him try a short TV series like the terrific first season of True Detective , would you guys like to see that, too?



There are many movie stars venture into tv serial recently.  Good too if he can act in some quality tv drama. Prefer total different from his movie - e.g. comedy


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would love to see Michael in a movie with      Tilda, Juliette Binoche, Julianne Moore or Laura Laney.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Oh how original. We haven't heard that in a while. Old ones are the best, aye?


Yeah, and offending and bad mouthing women is so cool, right? Gosh, embarrassing. 
Original indeed lol


----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I would love to see Michael in a movie with      Tilda, Juliette Binoche, Julianne Moore or Laura Laney.


He was about to work with Tilda in Only Lovers Left Alive and Julianne Moore stated she finds him super hot! Can't blame her


----------



## FassbenderLover

And when some categorically say that Michael is in love with her, to pretend as if he never knew what love was/is before he met AV, to pretend as if his other pfs never existed, to say they happily live together and picking out furniture from ikea, isn't that ridiculous?
But u know what, there can forever be back and forth til the moon turns purple and come to no resolution and that's ok. h eonly person who has given true insight into the relationship is Michael himself. Its funny the things he's said in interviews and even how he acts with/around her. He speaks volumes. But some will see what they want to see
Another thing, I'm a fan of Michael Fassbender. I do not have to be a fan of AV or any gfs he had, has or will have. I'm not obligated to. Same applies to other celebs and their significant other. Having a different opinion shouldn't have to equal to being a "jealous fangirl" or whatever colorful choice words that some say. If there could've been a peaceful/friendly? bantering it wouldn't be so bad. But that's not the case here cuz when one say something, its turned around into something else. I DO NOT have to be a fan of AV. Point blank. Just like how there are some who do not have to be a fan of Michael's. It doesn't bother me. Some might claim their fans of Michael but haven't been on the scene til he started casually dating AV. But anyways


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Yes -  on video , not just once but at least twice.  One each at different continents! [emoji4]
> 
> Video - not printed media that written by someone else that may quote out of context !


Saw them twice in real life  the cutest and loveliest people. Really. 

Btw: I can't get over how cute is this pic  
Michael + kids =


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I would love to see Michael in a movie with      Tilda, Juliette Binoche, Julianne Moore or Laura Laney.


Binoche is classy and pretty


----------



## Cinemafan

carmencrem said:


> He was about to work with Tilda in Only Lovers Left Alive and Julianne Moore stated she finds him super hot! Can't blame her


I haven't heard of this movie , what was that about ? Swinton is an interesting actress. Have acquired an appreciation for her lately.


----------



## mollie12

FassbenderLover said:


> *And when some categorically say that Michael is in love with her, to pretend as if he never knew what love was/is before he met AV, *to pretend as if his other pfs never existed, to say they happily live together and picking out furniture from ikea, isn't that ridiculous?
> But u know what, there can forever be back and forth til the moon turns purple and come to no resolution and that's ok. h eonly person who has given true insight into the relationship is Michael himself. Its funny the things he's said in interviews and even how he acts with/around her. He speaks volumes. But some will see what they want to see



Yes, that's exactly what I said.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

FassbenderLover, you would have more credibility, no matter your opinion, if you didn't constantly call Alicia names, mocking her and fellow posters. Just food for thought.


----------



## artemis09

It should also be noted that the length of a relationship does not necessarily give an indication of how healthy it is or happy the people involved are. That's a rather simplistic view of how romantic relationships work. That said, it's completely fair to say that they are at least in some kind of relationship. But no one except them knows how genuine it is.

On another subject, it would be neat to see Michael doing TV, but with how he tends to like jumping from project to project and trying new things, I feel like he would become quickly bored with being in a television series. I second the notion of him working alongside Julianne Moore as she's fantastic.


----------



## Cinemafan

FassbenderLover said:


> And when some categorically say that Michael is in love with her, to pretend as if he never knew what love was/is before he met AV, to pretend as if his other pfs never existed, to say they happily live together and picking out furniture from ikea, isn't that ridiculous?
> But u know what, there can forever be back and forth til the moon turns purple and come to no resolution and that's ok. h eonly person who has given true insight into the relationship is Michael himself. Its funny the things he's said in interviews and even how he acts with/around her. He speaks volumes. But some will see what they want to see
> Another thing, I'm a fan of Michael Fassbender. I do not have to be a fan of AV or any gfs he had, has or will have. I'm not obligated to. Same applies to other celebs and their significant other. Having a different opinion shouldn't have to equal to being a "jealous fangirl" or whatever colorful choice words that some say. If there could've been a peaceful/friendly? bantering it wouldn't be so bad. But that's not the case here cuz when one say something, its turned around into something else. I DO NOT have to be a fan of AV. Point blank. Just like how there are some who do not have to be a fan of Michael's. It doesn't bother me. Some might claim their fans of Michael but haven't been on the scene til he started casually dating AV. But anyways





artemis09 said:


> It should also be noted that the length of a relationship does not necessarily give an indication of how healthy it is or happy the people involved are. That's a rather simplistic view of how romantic relationships work. That said, it's completely fair to say that they are at least in some kind of relationship. But no one except them knows how genuine it is.
> 
> On another subject, it would be neat to see Michael doing TV, but with how he tends to like jumping from project to project and trying new things, I feel like he would become quickly bored with being in a television series. I second the notion of him working alongside Julianne Moore as she's fantastic.


This is true ! I like Julianne Moore as well. People have mentioned comedy maybe a cool role like Ryan Gosling's in Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## Just Askin

So joking about them going to a local shop to buy furniture is a bad thing,why? Bear in mind that was said at a time when a few of us were being bombarded with personal insults as well as this thread being rife with nasty derogatory posts towards Alicia. All conveniently forgotten now.
I would assume that if you have split with someone then things didn't work and that if you still seem happy around someone after dating for 2 years then things are going well. Unless you think the relationship isn't a relationship in the first place.
I too would love to see him work with Julianne Moore.


----------



## Just Askin

Woman after my own heart


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

In the absence of any evidence to the contrary, I choose to believe they are happy. That's not naive, but optimistic and hopeful about two people who's work I enjoy.

As far as I can tell, they don't flaunt themselves like celebrities so I operate on the assumption that if they weren't happy then they wouldn't be together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> FassbenderLover, you would have more credibility, no matter your opinion, if you didn't constantly call Alicia names, mocking her and fellow posters. Just food for thought.



Exactly. My personal opinions on some of Michael's ex girlfriends would not be favourable, but I keep them to myself. The least people can do is to afford these women the  courtesy of human respect.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> In the absence of any evidence to the contrary, I choose to believe they are happy. That's not naive, but optimistic and hopeful about two people who's work I enjoy.
> 
> As far as I can tell, they don't flaunt themselves like celebrities so I operate on the assumption that if they weren't happy then they wouldn't be together.



Totally agree. Why would they spend all their available time together if they weren't happy and in love? And I don't believe either of them are liars so when they confirmed their feelings and acknowledge they are a couple there is no reason to doubt that. It's just ridiculous arguing otherwise.


----------



## Morgane

FassbenderLover said:


> And when some categorically say that Michael is in love with her, to pretend as if he never knew what love was/is before he met AV, to pretend as if his other pfs never existed, to say they happily live together and picking out furniture from ikea, isn't that ridiculous?
> But u know what, there can forever be back and forth til the moon turns purple and come to no resolution and that's ok. h eonly person who has given true insight into the relationship is Michael himself. Its funny the things he's said in interviews and even how he acts with/around her. He speaks volumes. *But some will see what they want to see*
> Another thing, I'm a fan of Michael Fassbender. I do not have to be a fan of AV or any gfs he had, has or will have. I'm not obligated to. Same applies to other celebs and their significant other. Having a different opinion shouldn't have to equal to being a "jealous fangirl" or whatever colorful choice words that some say. If there could've been a peaceful/friendly? bantering it wouldn't be so bad. But that's not the case here cuz when one say something, its turned around into something else. *I DO NOT have to be a fan of AV. Point blank*. Just like how there are some who do not have to be a fan of Michael's. It doesn't bother me. Some might claim their fans of Michael but haven't been on the scene til he started casually dating AV. But anyways


True.. And yes,you or other people don't have to be a fan of Vikander. But she doesn't deserve the  absurd amount of _lies _(it's not my personal opinion) and vitriol that she's getting.. If someone is a real fan of his work,it's easy to ignore her and talk about him.




artemis09 said:


> *It should also be noted that the length of a relationship does not necessarily give an indication of how healthy it is or happy the people involved are. *That's a rather simplistic view of how romantic relationships work. That said, it's completely fair to say that they are at least in some kind of relationship. But no one except them knows how genuine it is.


It's true,but it's also true that if two persons continue to spend their _personal_ time together (and nobody really cares if they go on vacation),it's because they want to spend that time together and,evidently,they're happy in this way.
Suggesting that she's constantly stalking him,while he doesn't want to be around her (but he's somewhat "obliged" to accompany her on her Jason Bourne promo tour in Japan ) is,honestly,ridiculous.



> On another subject, it would be neat to see Michael doing TV, but with how he tends to like jumping from project to project and trying new things,* I feel like he would become quickly bored with being in a television series*. I second the notion of him working alongside Julianne Moore as she's fantastic.


I agree. It's probably a deterrent for him.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Totally agree. Why would they spend all their available time together if they weren't happy and in love? And I don't believe either of them are liars so when they confirmed their feelings and acknowledge they are a couple there is no reason to doubt that. It's just ridiculous arguing otherwise.



I'm glad that you've had such positive experiences of relationships, but from my point of view, it is not at all unusual, even in a Western liberal democracy, for a man to marry, cohabit, and have children with a woman with whom he's not happy living or in love.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That's extreme but regardless that's a choice that only the two people involved should and will make.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Maybe Malick invited them to see a cut of Weightless?  Or maybe he has to record some last minute voiceover?   I also saw that The Snowman was test screening in Austin.


Yes,it's possible.



pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, either of those could be definite possibilities... I'm veering more towards Malick though, there was a test screening of The Snowman in LA last Thursday too that Michael didn't attend. Maybe he's combining the two?


Actors usually don't attend test screenings and if people signed a NDA,it explains why there're not reactions. 



carmencrem said:


> Saw them twice in real life  the cutest and loveliest people. Really.
> 
> Btw: I can't get over how cute is this pic
> Michael + kids =


 Very cute indeed.











Random tweets:
@isabelcostello: Thought Light Between Oceans was slow but beautifully done. Moving performances, esp from Fassbender. God, that man makes me cry!
 @kirstie_foster4: @Fassbender_Way just watched a light between the ocean, and am now an emotional wreck! Great film, great acting highly recommended x 
@exaltedkings: Can we take a moment to applaud Michael Fassbender's performance in The Light Between Oceans tho. 
@MariskaNobelen: Very touched by #TheLightBetweenOceans beautiful scenery and great acting by @vikanderonline @Fassbender_Way @RachelWeiszNews  @TLBOmovie 
@Mike_J_Lord: #TheLightBetweenOceans beautifully shot understated story. Vikander deserves An Oscar nomination 7/10 
@Mike_J_Lord: There's a lovely chemistry between Fassbender and Vikander. He's very buttoned up with emotions flickering just below the surface
@Mike_J_Lord: Vikander is much more open but never excessively so. Her emotions are clearly defined throughout, relayed through subtle facial expressions


----------



## artemis09

Cinemafan said:


> This is true ! I like Julianne Moore as well. *People have mentioned comedy maybe a cool role like Ryan Gosling's in Crazy Stupid Love*


Sometimes I want to see him in that kind of movie, but he has IMO a unique screen presence and brand of comedy that I wonder if it would end up being good or not. At least there's Frank, which was a really nice departure for him.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> I'm glad that you've had such positive experiences of relationships, but from my point of view, it is not at all unusual, even in a Western liberal democracy, for a man to marry, cohabit, and have children with a woman with whom he's not happy living or in love.


This, honestly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I'm glad that you've had such positive experiences of relationships, but from my point of view, it is not at all unusual, even in a Western liberal democracy, for a man to marry, cohabit, and have children with a woman with whom he's not happy living or in love.



It's possible but why would they? Not bound together out of financial necessity or with children to consider; they are the usual reasons couples stay together when they're not happy. Can't see why these two would be together except through choice. And having seen them together more than once I trust the evidence of my own eyes that they are very happy together.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> It's possible but why would they? Not bound together out of financial necessity or with children to consider; they are the usual reasons couples stay together when they're not happy. Can't see why these two would be together except through choice. And having seen them together more than once I trust the evidence of my own eyes that they are very happy together.



Internal/external expectations or just plain inertia.

Please note that like artemis, I do think they are in a relationship which is/was to some degree genuine.  I've defended both of them here from the more ridiculous, illogical accusations.  I just don't think it's possible to make absolutist emotional statements on the basis of fleeting glimpses of them in public, even "in person" glimpses.


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3521178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sun bleached hair...


I like the color of his hair as well. However, the lighting must not be doing him any favors because he face looks really bloated. I do like that plaid shirt, though.


----------



## Just Askin

I don't think it's absolutist to say 2 people look like they are in love. No one knows what is between two people but them. But surely we can have an opinion based on what we witness and what we are told. In this case what the people themselves are saying. I'm saddened by how much scepticism I am hearing about the state of a 'normal'  relationship.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Internal/external expectations or just plain inertia.
> 
> Please note that like artemis, I do think they are in a relationship which is/was to some degree genuine.  I've defended both of them here from the more ridiculous, illogical accusations.  I just don't think it's possible to make absolutist emotional statements on the basis of fleeting glimpses of them in public, even "in person" glimpses.



Indeed, but my opinion is not based alone on what I've personally witnessed, and my glimpses were not exactly fleeting either, in fact not glimpses at all, much more prolonged The fact that both have stated unequivocally that they are a couple, and put so much time and energy into being together as much as possible speaks for itself - the opposite of inertia. And as I said earlier, the consensus from all who see them together is the same as mine.

Why look for reasons to try and disprove,  minimise or trivialise their relationship when there is abundant evidence to the contrary? They are both wealthy successful attractive people who have no need to remain together except for wanting to. Above all else they are normal human beings, a man and a woman who are in love with each other much like thousands of others. It's a natural state of affairs, nothing exceptional!


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> *Why look for reasons to try and disprove,  minimise or trivialise their relationship when there is abundant evidence to the contrary?* They are both wealthy successful attractive people who have no need to remain together except for wanting to. Above all else they are normal human beings, a man and a woman who are in love with each other much like thousands of others. It's a natural state of affairs, nothing exceptional!



I'm not doing any of these things.  I'm saying that I/we don't _know _and shouldn't assume or pretend to know the depth of their emotional connection.  I'm not saying they are or are not deeply in love.  I'm not saying it's all a sham.  I'm not saying they're just hooking up.

LMAO I started this topic when someone said he was deeply in love with NB.  My opinion has nothing to do with the individual(s) involved.


----------



## Cinemafan

artemis09 said:


> Sometimes I want to see him in that kind of movie, but he has IMO a unique screen presence and brand of comedy that I wonder if it would end up being good or not. At least there's Frank, which was a really nice departure for him.


Yes , I could see what you mean. I liked "Frank" , odd little comedy it was. I'd like to see him do theater and maybe a musical.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I'm not doing any of these things.  I'm saying that I/we don't _know _and shouldn't assume or pretend to know the depth of their emotional connection.  I'm not saying they are or are not deeply in love.  I'm not saying it's all a sham.  I'm not saying they're just hooking up.
> 
> LMAO I started this topic when someone said he was deeply in love with NB.  My opinion has nothing to do with the individual(s) involved.



Bottom line for me is they've said they're in love. No reason to disbelieve them and their behaviour/ actions support their words


----------



## Just Askin

If after I had seen them I had come on here and said they seemed off with each other, maybe not as close as we are given to believe I truly believe that would have been accepted. But because I am saying they looked very happy and comfortable with each other, arms around each other and attentive towards each other then it's what...?


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> If after I had seen them I had come on here and said they seemed off with each other, maybe not as close as we are given to believe I truly believe that would have been accepted. But because I am saying they looked very happy and comfortable with each other, arms around each other and attentive towards each other then it's what...?



I never said I didn't believe and accept that you observed this.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I never said I didn't believe and accept that you observed this.



I know you didn't. I was referring to more in general. I've had people who don't even post asking me about it privately yet amongst others it's dismissed. I love getting info from someone who has a first hand meeting or sighting. I'm a fan. I selfishly want to know. That being said I would never encroach on private real life .


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I feel like I need to quote Donald Rumsfeld, which perfectly describes this Michael and Alicia "ISSUE". Let's just call their maybe/maybe not relationship an international incident because I'm not sure what's happening. Here we go!

 '*There are known* knowns. ... *There are known*unknowns. That is to say, *there* are things that we now *know* we don't *know*. But *there* are also *unknown* unknowns." 

Benedict cumburbatch - please come and save us.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I feel like I need to quote Donald Rumsfeld, which perfectly describes this Michael and Alicia "ISSUE". Let's just call their maybe/maybe not relationship an international incident because I'm not sure what's happening. Here we go!
> 
> '*There are known* knowns. ... *There are known*unknowns. That is to say, *there* are things that we now *know* we don't *know*. But *there* are also *unknown* unknowns."
> 
> Benedict cumburbatch - please come and save us.



Lol you know things are dire when bergdorf cucumberpatch is invoked


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I'm glad that you've had such positive experiences of relationships, but from my point of view, *it is not at all unusual, even in a Western liberal democracy, for a man to marry, cohabit, and have children with a woman with whom he's not happy living or in love*.


I think most normal sane adults realize the observation you stated above to be true.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Because something happens occasionally doesn't mean it is the norm; individual circumstances need to be considered, and in Michael and Alicia's case they have neither financial necessity nor children to keep them tied together unhappily. These are by far the main reasons people stick together. Of course the majority of couples who are together are not unhappy whatever their circumstances.

Most normal sane adults can recognise another normal couple in a loving relationship, except those who don't want to see it and put the blinkers on.


----------



## carmencrem

IMO
They wouldn't be together after 2 years if they weren't in love, btw... they are both successful people, if they wanted to change partners and/or break up they could. If they're together it means they are happy together, they're not together to make us happy, otherwise they would disclose their private stuff, pose for pics, be always on some covers, and more. There's no point in keeping a relationship that low key if you aren't in love / if it isn't real.

They're very cute together, they look happy and successful in their life, their careers are going well... and here's a new Spanish poster for AC: idk whether it is real or fan made tho.


----------



## Cinemafan

Esizzle said:


> I think most normal sane adults realize the observation you stated above to be true.


Sadly this happens maybe more than we know.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> IMO
> They wouldn't be together after 2 years if they weren't in love, btw... they are both successful people, if they wanted to change partners and/or break up they could. If they're together it means they are happy together, they're not together to make us happy, otherwise they would disclose their private stuff, pose for pics, be always on some covers, and more. There's no point in keeping a relationship that low key if you aren't in love / if it isn't real.
> 
> They're very cute together, they look happy and successful in their life, their careers are going well... and here's a new Spanish poster for AC: idk whether it is real or fan made tho.



Exactly - Michael and Alicia are together because they are happy and in love, they have no other reason to be. 

Unfortunately some people refuse to accept that fact and will clutch at any straw to convince themselves otherwise.... It's evident some fans just can't come to terms with their crush being part of a couple and keep up the denial indefinitely... as we see with Cumberbatch and others.. Sad but what can you do?

Re the poster - looks a bit tame to me ....!


----------



## FassbenderLover

There go assumption they're in love again when neither one has said so. Did either one told anyone here he is? Or am I the only one being asked that? And make no mistake, him and Nicole were together for longer than a few months. The man lies to journalists after all
It is funny how some say I speak ill of AV and mock other posters, when
1. I do remember saying I am not her fan so I'm not obligated to speak well of her
2. Take away the talk that only his fans don't like her/speak ill of her, other people do way worse
3. If it were Michael how many would defend him, cuz when some out there speak bad about him how many from here defend him, or is it only when it comes to AV and the relationship that's when he's defended?
4. I mock other posters? Curious but when others do it, is it a problem then? Some do way worse than mock when I post, is that ok? Or does it apply only to me and a select few?

But anyways, seems like this guy really enjoyed the first 30min of Assassin's Creed


*Kevin McCarthyVerified account*‏@*KevinMcCarthyTV*
*JUST SAW 30 MINUTES OF ASSASSIN'S CREED! 

Looks so freakin awesome. 

Love Fassbender, Cotillard, Irons, Michael K. Williams! **#NerdTears*


----------



## FassbenderLover

*BeatlesFass*‏@*BeatFassbender*
Spanish actors Hovik #*Keuchkerian* & Javier #*Guitiérrez* talking w/ the press for an #*AssassinsCreedMovie* Screening+Q&A right now! #*Fassbender*


----------



## Selayang430

FassbenderLover said:


> There go assumption they're in love again when neither one has said so. Did either one told anyone here he is? Or am I the only one being asked that? And make no mistake, him and Nicole were together for longer than a few months. The man lies to journalists after all
> It is funny how some say I speak ill of AV and mock other posters, when
> 1. I do remember saying I am not her fan so I'm not obligated to speak well of her
> 2. Take away the talk that only his fans don't like her/speak ill of her, other people do way worse
> 3. If it were Michael how many would defend him, cuz when some out there speak bad about him how many from here defend him, or is it only when it comes to AV and the relationship that's when he's defended?
> 4. I mock other posters? Curious but when others do it, is it a problem then? Some do way worse than mock when I post, is that ok? Or does it apply only to me and a select few?
> 
> But anyways, seems like this guy really enjoyed the first 30min of Assassin's Creed
> 
> 
> *Kevin McCarthyVerified account*‏@*KevinMcCarthyTV*
> *JUST SAW 30 MINUTES OF ASSASSIN'S CREED!
> 
> Looks so freakin awesome.
> 
> Love Fassbender, Cotillard, Irons, Michael K. Williams! **#NerdTears*



1/ when did Michael tell lies ? Refuse to answer / keep silence is different. Don't understand why you keep painting him as a liar. 

2/ I am also not a fan of some of his ex. Hence I reserve my right to speak ill about them. By the way I won't do so for the time being because bygone is bygone. 

3/ thanks for the AC posting. I supposed we all want it to do well in box office. Glad that the pre-screening of 30 minutes received good review.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> 1/ when did Michael tell lies ? Refuse to answer / keep silence is different. Don't understand why you keep painting him as a liar.
> 
> 2/ I am also not a fan of some of his ex. Hence I reserve my right to speak ill about them. By the way I won't do so for the time being because bygone is bygone.
> 
> 3/ thanks for the AC posting. I supposed we all want it to do well in box office. Glad that the pre-screening of 30 minutes received good review.



You need to understand.... When Michael said he was single in 2011/2012 he was LYING according to some people who want to believe he was with NB. Similarly when he said he and Alicia fell in love in 2014 and have been together ever since he was LYING again. 
His whole personal life appears to be one big lie when it doesn't fit the narrative some people want it to be. And yes....Michael DID confirm he and Alicia fell in love, seems not everyone saw this or remembers it...


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/kevinmccarthytv/status/798506437018271744


----------



## Hackensack

Thanks for the AC news!  It also sounds as if the publicity rounds might be starting up.  I hope so.

Btw, OT, and small consolation: the Ivanka ***** thread is worse than this one, at the moment.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That's not a consolation at all because as far as I know Michael and Alicia don't have the power to hurt anyone and are only minding their own business.

I hear you though.


----------



## Cinemafan

Selayang430 said:


> 1/ when did Michael tell lies ? Refuse to answer / keep silence is different. Don't understand why you keep painting him as a liar.
> 
> 2/ I am also not a fan of some of his ex. Hence I reserve my right to speak ill about them. By the way I won't do so for the time being because bygone is bygone.
> 
> 3/ thanks for the AC posting. I supposed we all want it to do well in box office. Glad that the pre-screening of 30 minutes received good review.


People ( that don't believe relationship) think he started to lie or at least imply during the promo blitz . If you saw GMA interview he was asked so you fell in love on set and gave an uncomfortable yeah . Then something like we've been seeing each other ever since. It's an industry though that is about perpetuating images so not sure why any one would be surprised if anything in that world wasn't what it seemed to be.


----------



## gingerglory

http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/a50341/michael-fassbender-interview/
New interview. I haven't had time to read it. Just post it first and read it later.


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## Cinemafan

FassbenderLover said:


> There go assumption they're in love again when neither one has said so. Did either one told anyone here he is? Or am I the only one being asked that? And make no mistake, him and Nicole were together for longer than a few months. The man lies to journalists after all
> It is funny how some say I speak ill of AV and mock other posters, when
> 1. I do remember saying I am not her fan so I'm not obligated to speak well of her
> 2. Take away the talk that only his fans don't like her/speak ill of her, other people do way worse
> 3. If it were Michael how many would defend him, cuz when some out there speak bad about him how many from here defend him, or is it only when it comes to AV and the relationship that's when he's defended?
> 4. I mock other posters? Curious but when others do it, is it a problem then? Some do way worse than mock when I post, is that ok? Or does it apply only to me and a select few?
> 
> But anyways, seems like this guy really enjoyed the first 30min of Assassin's Creed
> 
> 
> *Kevin McCarthyVerified account*‏@*KevinMcCarthyTV*
> *JUST SAW 30 MINUTES OF ASSASSIN'S CREED!
> 
> Looks so freakin awesome.
> 
> Love Fassbender, Cotillard, Irons, Michael K. Williams! **#NerdTears*


Number 3 and 4- MF is picked on a lot , and you are correct about the attacks on AV that's what I alluded to last night . If you don't like a celebrity that much why look at them at all ? ( The dedication of hate sites is perplexing ) Number 4 in fairness .Thank you about the AC info.! It's not my usual sort of film but looks cool , hope he has success with it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I like the picture with the fish. Great article, thank you, gingerglory!

Michael is defended here constantly from his so called fans claiming him to be a liar who's actively participating in a PR campaign to promote I do not know what.

He is also defended for the past drama in his life and all who tried to smear. I don't know the details and do not care either. I didn't know him then. I remember seeing shame and thought what a sick fu*ck  and kept it moving.

I've seen almost all his work now except for the XMen stuff which doesn't appeal to me. He seems drama free now and thank goodness.


----------



## Selayang430

Cinemafan said:


> People ( that don't believe relationship) think he started to lie or at least imply during the promo blitz . If you saw GMA interview he was asked so you fell in love on set and gave an uncomfortable yeah . Then something like we've been seeing each other ever since. It's an industry though that is about perpetuating images so not sure why any one would be surprised if anything in that world wasn't what it seemed to be.



Like Michael's latest Esquire interview: Stop Overthinking!
He also briefly talked about the 'partnership' (Esquire stated so)

Cheers - it is a nice interview


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I like the picture with the fish. Great article, thank you, gingerglory!
> 
> Michael is defended here constantly by his so called fans claiming him to be a liar who's actively participating in a PR campaign to promote I do not know what.



Yeah, the only attacks I see here on Michael are always by the same people - they claim he's a liar, deceitfully engages in a showmance and PR shenanigans and accuse him of being work shy for going on holidays with Alicia. I've always defended him against these slurs, as have the majority of posters here. In actuality those who attack Michael are the same people who attack Alicia and deny their relationship - it's all tied in together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


>



Beautiful pics and another article that reinforces how Michael shies away from "fame and celebrity".


----------



## lunadeagosto

****¡¡¡ This is  Plaza de España in Sevilla, my city. I work 20 minutes walking away      Have there been a q / a here ?? And I on a day off. Well,  so at least Michael was not there, sad consolation 

https://twitter.com/kevinmccarthytv/status/798506437018271744


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> ****¡¡¡ This is  Plaza de España in Sevilla, my city. I work 20 minutes walking away      Have there been a q / a here ?? And I on a day off. Well,  so at least Michael was not there, sad consolation
> 
> https://twitter.com/kevinmccarthytv/status/798506437018271744



Not sure but there were 2 of the actors present so probably some kind of Q and A.

Love Seville, beautiful city, too hot for me in the summer though!! [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## lunadeagosto

Spring and fall are spectacular, even part of the winter. I do not advise anyone to come in summer if they do not want to roast for sure


----------



## aprilmayjune

gingerglory said:


> http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/a50341/michael-fassbender-interview/
> New interview. I haven't had time to read it. Just post it first and read it later.


Damn this is a _good _one. Great reporter.


----------



## aprilmayjune

gingerglory said:


>


Did they dye/photoshop his beard??


----------



## pearlyqueen

I





aprilmayjune said:


> Did they dye/photoshop his beard??



Think it's the lighting...?

I see he's got a new favourite shirt!!


----------



## Allie28

Love the Esquire interview and pics.  This and the British GQ cover/shoot are spoiling us and I'm enjoying it!  Love the pic of him with the fish.  Reminds me of pics when he's at the F1 races, go-karting, or any time he's near a car.  Such a kid at heart.  And the part where he notices a woman filming him on her phone is ironic since we were just discussing the pics in Mexico.  He totally knew what they were doing!  

I appreciate the slight shift in narrative that's occurring.  After two years of "It's just PR. They're not together. He can't stand her." it's, "Well, they may be together in some way or another but that doesn't mean they're in love or happy!"  Slight shift, but after two years of back and forth on this, I'll take it!


----------



## Hackensack

What a lovely interview!  And great pictures.  I love the picture with the fish also.  And he describes exactly what they have been doing--praising each other's work, not denying they're in a relationship, but keeping the details private.  Good for them.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Thanks for the AC news!  It also sounds as if the publicity rounds might be starting up.  I hope so.
> 
> *Btw, OT, and small consolation: the Ivanka ***** thread is worse than this one, at the moment*.



Lol. We have to appreciate the small mercies when we get them.  I have a feeling her thread will be hopping for the unseeable future.


----------



## FassbenderLover

They're still pr to me, he cant stand her, never said he loved her, said he'd never work with her again, of course he'd praise her work which is nothing special compared to what he's said about Marion etc  Never changing my tune


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BM2XreclZrG/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Loool - "never said he loved her"....


"Can't stand her"...

















Right...[emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3522268
> https://instagram.com/p/BM2XreclZrG/



Great pic! His arms look very well developed!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/a50341/michael-fassbender-interview/
> New interview. I haven't had time to read it. Just post it first and read it later.


Very good cover story and I love the photoshoot.  Save for some anecdotes,there isn't really anything new. But it's a well-written piece. 
These excerpts.. 
"*Fishing was his idea.* To browse through Michael Fassbender's press clippings is to witness a man intent on transforming a burdensome professional obligation—parsing the ecstasies and devastations of his life for the benefit of strangers who write for magazines—into something fun and, on occasion, thrilling. He once coaxed a reporter into skeet-shooting in New Jersey. He went race-car driving in Montreal with another. Today, on an overcast autumn morning in Toronto, he wanted to be Captain Ahab.
Such activity planning doesn't stem from an aversion to discussing his craft. As far as theatrical pedigrees go, Fassbender's is unimpeachable—he's been nominated for two Academy Awards, he's played both Macbeth and Steve Jobs, and now he gracefully hops between challenging independent films and tentpole franchises like _X-Men_—and he is happy to pull back the curtain on his process. *No, he goes on wild adventures to avoid talking about his offscreen life. *It's as if he's flummoxed by the notion that there might be something compelling about it. During our time together, Fassbender would prove unquestionably polite, even kind, but also thoroughly uninterested in turning his personal life into a public narrative."

"Fame clearly still makes him uneasy-he became visibly uncomfortable whenever a server needlessly hovered or spent a few too many beats explaining the specials. He kept his head down each time we were outside. He darted nervously around every public space we passed through, *ducking behind potted plants and other large objects like a kid playing hide-and-seek.*
The unbidden attention continued after breakfast. As we half-jogged the twenty-five yards from the lobby to our idling car, a scrum of photographers scampered up, yelling his name. He was gracious but firm—_maybe later, dudes!_ "

I also like this part:

"Since then, the Fassbender thing—some unlikely mélange of vulnerability and fortitude; the way those winsome blue eyes seem to reflect both the misery and the joy of being alive—has attracted a murderers' row of auteur directors, including McQueen, Danny Boyle, Quentin Tarantino, David Cronenberg, Derek Cianfrance, Cary Joji Fukunaga, and Ridley Scott.

"His signature is playing these characters who have this incredible conflict inside them," Cianfrance, who directed Fassbender in this past summer's _The Light Between Oceans,_ told me. He recalled first seeing Fassbender in _Hunger_: "I couldn't take my eyes off of him. He felt like a panther up onscreen," he said. "*There's a translucency in his being; you look at him and you see exactly what's going on underneath, yet he doesn't betray a thing on the outside."*
It's absolutely true. 






Hackensack said:


> What a lovely interview!  And great pictures.  I love the picture with the fish also.  And he describes exactly what they have been doing--praising each other's work, not denying they're in a relationship, but keeping the details private.  Good for them.


Yes,his answer sums up what they have been doing (before,during and after the infamous TLBO promo tour ):
"but he assured me it is in fact very simple, because they have chosen not to talk about their partnership. They're each willing to acknowledge that the relationship exists and to repeat kind and respectful platitudes about how hardworking and inspiring the other is. But neither is willing to betray anything intimate. It is hard to argue with the logic of having a self-protective approach toward people he loves."


----------



## Morgane

Cinemafan said:


> People ( that don't believe relationship) think he started to lie or at least imply during the promo blitz . If you saw GMA interview he was asked so you fell in love on set and *gave an uncomfortable yeah* . Then something like we've been seeing each other ever since. It's an industry though that is about perpetuating images so not sure why any one would be surprised if anything in that world wasn't what it seemed to be.


I don't think he's comfortable when journalists ask about his personal life. It has nothing to do with Vikander.   



FassbenderLover said:


> They're still pr to me, he cant stand her, never said he loved her, said he'd never work with her again, of course he'd praise her work which is nothing special compared to what he's said about Marion etc  Never changing my tune


It's not very  difficult to understand when someone is (obviously) joking..   



FassbenderLover said:


> There go assumption they're in love again when neither one has said so. Did either one told anyone here he is? Or am I the only one being asked that? And make no mistake, him and Nicole were together for longer than a few months. The man lies to journalists after all It is funny how some say I speak ill of AV and mock other posters, when
> 1. I do remember saying I am not her fan so I'm not obligated to speak well of her
> 2. *Take away the talk that only his fans don't like her/speak ill of her, other people do way worse*
> 3. If it were Michael how many would defend him, cuz when some out there speak bad about him how many from here defend him, or is it only when it comes to AV and the relationship that's when he's defended?
> 4. I mock other posters? Curious but when others do it, is it a problem then? Some do way worse than mock when I post, is that ok? Or does it apply only to me and a select few?   But anyways, seems like this guy really enjoyed the first 30min of Assassin's Creed



I doubt it's a coincidence that a certain kind of idiotic stuff always comes from people who are "familiar" with the usual places.. For example,I've never seen anyone,let alone people who possess some knolewdge about the industry,claiming or simply implying that she's sleeping her way to the top. 
I've always seen people defending him (including me),above all when a certain topic is brought up.   

It looks like they've showed the first 30 minutes they showed in London some months ago. Glad to see that the response is very positive. 
@StudiocanalUK: Fantastic pencil drawing of Michael Fassbender in #Macbeth by artist @burkelart.


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That's not a consolation at all because as far as I know *Michael and Alicia don't have the power to hurt anyone* and are only minding their own business.
> 
> I hear you though.


Ivanka isnt hurting anyone either...


----------



## Selayang430

Esizzle said:


> Ivanka isnt hurting anyone either...



Agree. Kind of collateral damage


----------



## lunadeagosto

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/ocio/Fassbender-halla-antepasados-Sevilla_0_1081992110.html

Fassbender finds his ancestors in Seville

    Ubisoft and Fox present a preview of 'Assassin's Creed', based on the successful video game series

    The actors Javier Gutiérrez and Hovik Keuchkerian anticipate some keys of the film



Cristina Cueto sevilla
November 16, 2016 - 02: 33h



A stay of the Catholic Monarchs in Seville, during the year 1477, was enough to create the Spanish Inquisition. In fact in this capital was celebrated the first car of faith with the burning of six people. This is the historical context that frames the new blockbuster Ubisoft Motion Picture and Fox based on the saga of video games Assassin's Creed. The producers presented yesterday an advance of the blockbuster in the city where this story is set and whose Cathedral and Giralda already appear in the official trailer of the feature film.

The film, which opens on December 23, is not linked to the argument of any of the 10 video games that make up the saga and, in fact, seeks to engage all that public that does not have a console but is equally fond of Science fiction, special effects and historical adventures.

Michael Fassbender, in the title role, gets into the shoes of Callum Lynch, a death row man who happens to be the subject of an experiment run by the characters of Jeremy Irons and Marion Cotillard. Through revolutionary technology, Lynch experiences the adventures of his ancestor, Aguilar, a member of a brotherhood of assassins at war against the Inquisition. In the opposing papers are Javier Gutiérrez, who interprets the inquisitor general of Castile and Aragón Friar Tomás de Torquemada, and Hovik Keuchkerian like head of the Templar militias. Both had to prepare physically and mentally to face this overproduction in which, according to Gutiérrez, "the rhythms of shooting have nothing to do with those of a Spanish production."

The actor explained yesterday that, at first, he rejected categorically to interpret who was the scourge of the converted Jews because he was filming the tape of Icíar Bollaín El olivo. However, the director of Assassin's Creed, Justin Kurzel, personally called him to reconsider his decision. From here, Kurzel guided the Goya winner for La Isla Mínima to build the character of Torquemada: "I wanted to get away from the stereotypes that this figure has and I think I got it." Kurzel told me one day that he had to see the Speeches by Hitler or Mussolini, and the next, to go to the Prado to contemplate the black paintings of Goya, "said Gutiérrez.

In contrast, Kreuchkerian has had to face the weight of the scenes with more action of the tape. "The fight choreographies were worked two weeks before the recording with the specialists. This added to the copious clothes and the heat that does in Malta during the summer have made that it is one of the hardest recordings of my race", pointed the Actor from Mindscape. These scenes were filmed between Almeria, United Kingdom and La Valetta.

Gutierrez and Keuchkerian - the Spanish actors of the project along with Carlos Bardem, absent yesterday in the presentation for being filmed - agreed that the interpretation in English was very hard and that in some scenes were more pending of the pronunciation than of the sequence itself .. "Our coach was the same as Colin Firth's in The King's Speech and was very punctilious in neutralizing our accent. However, the director kept an ace up his sleeve and all the scenes of the Inquisition are in Castilian so the Recreation of the Spain of the time is much more faithful to reality, "added Gutiérrez.

They both emphasized that Kurzel, who filmed Macbeth with Fassbender and Cotillard, "knows perfectly how to direct the actors individually. It is a sight to see him and I have acted like a sponge because it is an experience that I do not know if it will repeat itself "Said Hovik Keuchkerian.

Google traduction


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> They're still pr to me, he cant stand her, never said he loved her, said he'd never work with her again, of course he'd praise her work which is nothing special compared to what he's said about Marion etc  Never changing my tune


LOL!!


----------



## Just Askin

"Said he'd never work with her again". Irony, humour...understand these? No..ok then..


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> "Said he'd never work with her again". Irony, humour...understand these? No..ok then..



Just showed that they are closed hence he can joke on it. Otherwise his reply would have been very conventional. 
He 'can't stand her ' yet brought her back to his hometown, (his action is) very confusing too.......Attached one of the pics in Killarney that I like so much


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> "Said he'd never work with her again". Irony, humour...understand these? No..ok then..


I've given up..

Interview with Cotillard (it looks like she has already watched the  final cut):
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...isnt-mr-mrs-smith_us_5829e4b6e4b060adb56f53e6

*"I’m a fan of the “Assassin’s Creed” games. What was filming that movie like?*

That was amazing to have the opportunity to work with Justin Kurzel and Michael Fassbender again on a very different project, and I think Justin Kurzel is an amazing artist, and it’s his third movie. He’s going to deliver a work that’s more and more amazing each time. I’m sure of that. He’s one of the best directors for actors I’ve ever worked with and I watched the movie with a fan of the game.

*Oh, no way! What’d they think?*

I have to say I never played the game, but the script was so good that people who don’t know the game will enjoy the movie, and people who know the game — because it’s not based on one specific episode of the game — it’s going to be something that is totally new with the world they already know. One of my friends who knows the game very well really loved the movie. He actually went totally crazy. "


@amandapetrusich: I flew to Canada to go salmon fishing with yr man Michael Fassbender for @Esquire's December cover. A lovely fellow:


----------



## Morgane

I  don't remember if these pics were posted:


----------



## carmencrem

LOVED the Esquire photoshoot! Noting really "new" but very very very cool. He's beautiful.


----------



## carmencrem

-


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> -


These two seem to have their work/holiday/home life planning down to a tee.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> -



Ah, Molly12 suggested they may be meeting Malick in Austin in connection with Weightless. Sounds like Michael and Alicia are having fun there too - fine whisky (for him rather than her I expect!) and dancing [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

Maybe they're discussing Weightless etc..  
Btw this guy doesn't know the Dutch girl is the Danish girl and hasn't seen Shame, but it's okay anyway  
Nice they're super low key and I feel a bit like a creep posting sightings :/ but he's been away and hidden for so long now..!


----------



## carmencrem

This looks nice! https://twitter.com/acollectibles_/status/799215377469374464


----------



## aprilmayjune

carmencrem said:


> -


Ah yes, "The Dutch Girl," that Oscar-winning film about Lotte, a talented young dancer from Hoogezand-Sappemeer struggling to make it in Amsterdam's competitive clogging scene.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Ah yes, "The Dutch Girl," that Oscar-winning film about Lotte, a talented young dancer from Hoogezand-Sappemeer struggling to make it in Amsterdam's competitive clogging scene.



Lol [emoji23] That's a film for the future, competitive clog dancing in Amsterdam!

After the two step dancing in the Austin bar with Alicia last night, Michael was enjoying himself at the F1 Circuit of the Americas track in Austin today:




https://instagram.com/p/BM61Gf9hSBN/


----------



## FassbenderLover

And here I thought "the Dutch girl" didn't drink LOL


----------



## Just Askin

Was gonna...but nah cant be bothered!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Was gonna...but nah cant be bothered!



Don't blame you mate! Let those who wanna live in denial wallow in it, Lol [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Don't blame you mate! Let those who wanna live in denial wallow in it, Lol [emoji23][emoji23]



They are really taking advantage of the time off. Must be great for both of them to have worked themselves into that position. She surfs too right? Wonder if she has any interest in the Ferraris.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol [emoji23] That's a film for the future, competitive clog dancing in Amsterdam!
> 
> After the two step dancing in the Austin bar with Alicia last night, Michael was enjoying himself at the F1 Circuit of the Americas track in Austin today:
> 
> View attachment 3523843
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BM61Gf9hSBN/


So cool. Love that he is getting to play racing driver with the real deal Ferraris.
Internet is a weird and wonderful tool.
Strange to think this pic was only taken a couple of hours ago.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> They are really taking advantage of the time off. Must be great for both of them to have worked themselves into that position. She surfs too right? Wonder if she has any interest in the Ferraris.



Alicia must have done some surfing - there were those pics from 2 years ago of her and Michael on Bondi :-
	

		
			
		

		
	




She's wearing the appropriate clothing and has a surf board at her feet.

But I don't think she's into surfing in a big way like Michael is.... skiing is more her forte.

Michael's interest in Ferraris and F1 is also likely to be much greater than Alicia's I reckon. 
But they both love cooking and dancing, and yes they are really living the dream together right now [emoji16][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Lol well there is good surfing and skiing in Sweden. But think the outfit for the beach would be more like...


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Lol well there is good surfing and skiing in Sweden. But think the outfit for the beach would be more like...
> View attachment 3523902


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3523907


Don't stress mate. You too can own one- http://www.broadsheet.ie/2013/11/20/no-man-is-an-island/


----------



## JaneWT

Cinemafan said:


> For everybody - Is there a literary character you would like to see him play ? Could be an original one or a remake you wouldn't mind seeing .


A bit left-field, but Silas Marner.  I love George Eliot's novels, although I think her work is better suited to television than film, due to the time needed to show the complexities and intricacies of plot and character.  Silas has an interesting arc and ends with great humility and pathos and, although the book's been filmed a few times before, I think Michael would beautifully convey the depth and stillness that the character requires.

As for modern stuff, hardly great literature but Tim Willocks' Green River Rising is the only book that I truly could not put down (reading the summary now, it is SO not my thing, but it was such a page turner!).  I'm not even sure if it's still in print, and cannot remember much about the main character's physicality, but Ray Klein was very intelligent and incredibly sexy, with the hint of danger and an unyielding moral compass.  Michael would make a great Dr. Klein.

I'd love to see Michael play a David Niven-type from the 1920s, 30s or 40s again.  I loved his humorous performance in Inglorious Basterds so much, even if I felt the film itself was patchy, so a starring role where he played this sort of character again would be welcome!


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> My lack of interest in the Austrian serial killer is in part because I read the _Entering Hades _book.  The guy is simply not interesting.  That seems strange, but he isn't.


The book kept repeating how attractive he was to women, though, and Jack Unterweger certainly didn't have any trouble getting plenty of girlfriends, so he must have had charisma.  I think Michael would be able to play up that side of him.  I still want this role to be shelved, though.


----------



## JaneWT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I would love to see Michael in a movie with      Tilda, Juliette Binoche, Julianne Moore or Laura Laney.


Yes!  Or Kristin Scott Thomas!  Or Cate Blanchett!

Oh.... 

Speaking of which, I hope Michael is very much part of the 'Weightless' film and the recent meeting wasn't because Terrence needed to tell him politely, and in person, that he hasn't made the final cut.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Beautiful pics and another article that reinforces how Michael shies away from "fame and celebrity".


Yes, FINALLY!  This is the sort of interview/cover I have been waiting for!  OK, I don't think too much of the pics (I love the fish one, but the cover?!  A little stern) but I enjoyed the article.  Nope, no major revelations or insight of course, but just lovely to read.  Thank you Esquire - I will be buying next week!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Yes!  Or Kristin Scott Thomas!  Or Cate Blanchett!
> 
> Oh....
> 
> Speaking of which, I hope Michael is very much part of the 'Weightless' film and the recent meeting wasn't because Terrence needed to tell him politely, and in person, that he hasn't made the final cut.



Call me an optimist but I'm sure Michael hasn't been cut from Weightless - I don't think Malick bothers with such niceties... I remember reading how Adrien Brody only found out he'd been reduced from lead to a few lines in The Thin Red Line at the premiere.... 
Also, isn't it focussed on a love triangle that Michael is part of? Would Michael and Alicia have spent the evening with him in an Austin bar if he'd just told him he's cut? I know I wouldn't!!


----------



## JaneWT

Assassin's Creed....Assassin's Creed .... *_thinks positive thoughts_*.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Call me an optimist but I'm sure Michael hasn't been cut from Weightless - I don't think Malick bothers with such niceties... *I remember reading how Adrien Brody only found out he'd been reduced from lead to a few lines in The Thin Red Line at the premiere*....
> Also, isn't it focussed on a love triangle that Michael is part of? Would Michael and Alicia have spent the evening with him in an Austin bar if he'd just told him he's cut? I know I wouldn't!!


Wow, that's harsh!   And yes of course, I've completely overlooked the fact that Michael played part of a love triangle.  Okaaaaayyy - it's on!


----------



## gingerglory

Also I read somewhere that Michael did or is still doing the voice over for the whole movie. If he's been cut, at least his voice is in, lol. I could be totally wrong though cause it's been so long since it's done filming and there have been tons of rumors during and after. I don't remember everything I read. lol.


----------



## aprilmayjune

peak awkwardness must have been finding out he'd been cut from that woody allen movie from a reporter who asked him a question about it lol


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.instagram.com/p/BM7USIChNsu/


----------



## lunadeagosto

source instagram.com/p/BM7USIChNsu/


----------



## lunadeagosto

upss, great minds think the same


----------



## Selayang430

One more in circuit


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, Molly12 suggested they may be meeting Malick in Austin in connection with Weightless. Sounds like Michael and Alicia are having fun there too - fine whisky (for him rather than her I expect!) and dancing [emoji6][emoji6]


Michael and Alicia dancing.. Malick watching or dancing with them.. I'm trying to envision the scene.. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Call me an optimist but I'm sure Michael hasn't been cut from Weightless -* I don't think Malick bothers with such niceties...* I remember reading how Adrien Brody only found out he'd been reduced from lead to a few lines in The Thin Red Line at the premiere....
> Also, isn't it focussed on a love triangle that Michael is part of? Would Michael and Alicia have spent the evening with him in an Austin bar if he'd just told him he's cut? I know I wouldn't!!


Yes..   http://www.indiewire.com/2013/04/10-actors-cut-from-terrence-malick-films-how-they-reacted-99568/
I'm pretty sure that he hasn't been cut. His role looks quite important. We'll see his contribution to the script.. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/macbeth/michael-fassbender-interview/
"A recent spell on the set of Terrence Malick’s as-yet-untitled romantic drama was terrifying, he says: Malick “handed me 80 pages of script when I arrived on set on the Wednesday, and we were filming on the Friday”. 
He recalls a panicky late-night phone call with the director, in which Fassbender brokenly confessed that “the best he could do” was commit a few pages to memory and improvise the rest. “And he said, ‘You know, Michael’ ” – Fassbender does an uncanny impression of Malick’s fluting Texan countertenor – “ *‘this is Starbucks-induced dialogue. I’m sure you’ll do a much better job of interpreting it yourself. Do you like dogs?*’ ” Then they spoke about dogs for a bit, and that was that. "

Talking about Weightless..


----------



## mollie12

Yeah, I'd say it's extremely unlikely that he's cut from the Malick film, based on the amount of time he spent on set and the basic narrative set-up.  HOWEVER,  that doesn't mean he'll have a particularly noteworthy presence in the film.  Ben Affleck and Sean Penn both shot a lot of footage and were seemingly integral to the basic dramatic structures of To the Wonder and The Tree of Life, but they're both kind of footnotes to their respective films. No one really left those films talking/thinking about their characters/performances, unlike Jessica Chastain/Brad Pitt or Olga Kurylenko/Javier Bardem.


----------



## Cinemafan

JaneWT said:


> A bit left-field, but Silas Marner.  I love George Eliot's novels, although I think her work is better suited to television than film, due to the time needed to show the complexities and intricacies of plot and character.  Silas has an interesting arc and ends with great humility and pathos and, although the book's been filmed a few times before, I think Michael would beautifully convey the depth and stillness that the character requires.
> 
> As for modern stuff, hardly great literature but Tim Willocks' Green River Rising is the only book that I truly could not put down (reading the summary now, it is SO not my thing, but it was such a page turner!).  I'm not even sure if it's still in print, and cannot remember much about the main character's physicality, but Ray Klein was very intelligent and incredibly sexy, with the hint of danger and an unyielding moral compass.  Michael would make a great Dr. Klein.
> 
> I'd love to see Michael play a David Niven-type from the 1920s, 30s or 40s again.  I loved his humorous performance in Inglorious Basterds so much, even if I felt the film itself was patchy, so a starring role where he played this sort of character again would be welcome!


Very interesting reply , and I'm not familiar with either book, have to go look in to it.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Welp.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Welp.


hahahahaha


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Welp.


The sun...getting it wrong since their 1st edition. The family is real. Chad Cutler and his wife sat in front of me at the LFF. I believe Geogie Smith is a traveller. His Dad worked with Michael to get the accent right. They held workshops in the community to get the child actors. I  suppose we could give them points for spelling his name right!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> The sun...getting it wrong since their 1st edition. The family is real. Chad Cutler and his wife sat in front of me at the LFF. I believe Geogie Smith is a traveller. His Dad worked with Michael to get the accent right. They held workshops in the community to get the child actors. I  suppose we could give them points for spelling his name right!


But wouldn't a curse explain the _terrible two years _he's just had?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> But wouldn't a curse explain the _terrible two years _he's just had?





Look how unhappy the poor man looks.


----------



## aprilmayjune

From People's Sexiest Man Alive 2016 issue


----------



## FassbenderLover

LOLMBO!!! Perfect pairs?! Very funny. I  wonder how much her people had to pay to say that cuz Lord knows they aint perfect or have any chemistry


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> From People's Sexiest Man Alive 2016 issue



Yeah - they are kind of perfect.... well matched, both very attractive and talented and smitten with each other [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Professor of chemistry in our presence. cool.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here's what Fassy has to say to professor chemistry: just STOP.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I believe he's demonstrating how he had to do AV when she's having a temper tantrum


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Nope, he's explicitly telling the people who call him a liar to cut the crap. "I don't need those  kind of "fans".


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> I believe he's demonstrating how he had to do AV when she's having a temper tantrum


Hahaha!! Alicia would straight throw a show at his giant forehead if he dared to interrupt her during her tantrums.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Nope, he's telling the same people who worry about where he sleeps n $h!t to cut that crazy ish out


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Hahaha!! Alicia would straight throw a show at his giant forehead if he dared to interrupt her during her tantrums.


 That LV shoe would bounce of that big forehead of his
Speaking of, I wonder how many times he's had to duck a shoe over the past 2 years?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Nope again, not worried in the least. Some people are very worried though. He sleeps where he wants to like the grown ass man capable of making his own decisions.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Of course he does, no denying that. I bet his head has been on plenty of other women's beds in the past 2 years.  he's just telling the ones out there who are so worried about it to cut it and go sit in a corner


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Fantasy is not reality, and letting your imagination run wild, although creative, is a colossal waste of energy. Keep banging your head on the brick wall though.


----------



## FassbenderLover

I could say the same about others, who's imagination has gotten away from them by claiming Michael is happy, in love and is a smitten kitten? 
Now, when some say they're hoping to meet Michael for a 3rd time so they can tell the whole world they're married, what would u call that?
But that's Michael Fassbender for u huh, driving females to unimaginable, creative imaginations


----------



## aprilmayjune

Sure, we're all writing fan fiction to a point, but some of it is better researched (and much better written) than the rest.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Making (an) observation(s) is not the same as making up stories that have no basis in facts, but I don't expect you to understand the difference.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Thank God I don't read and write fanfic or make up stories


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Of course you don't. You are just here admiring the Irish stud and his lovely  ballerina.


----------



## Just Askin

Can see Michael having to go down this path . http://www.voice-online.co.uk/article/prince-harry-leave-my-girl-alone
I would never take a candid, never disturb someone when it's obviously inappropriate, never body shame (what is with that) , never accuse someone of lying because the truth doesn't fit my agenda and I can not fathom why on earth I would claim to be a fan of someone when I obviously detest everything about them . Just sayin' .


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Nope again, not worried in the least. *Some people are very worried though*. He sleeps where he wants to like the grown ass man capable of making his own decisions.


Eh..  Anyway,I've yet to see all these people complaining about her tantrums..


----------



## FassbenderLover

Better that than making up stories like where he sleeps and him being a smitten kitten, and say he's happy when its none of the above. I also don't stalk Michael's fans on social media and ask them awkward questions like what he smells like, what he's eating, what he's wearing etc Creepy
But Michael do bring that out in people huh 
Ok time for bed, cuz I do sleep at night


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Good. I was afraid you were some kind vampire after Michael and Alicia's blood. I'm kidding.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> That LV shoe would bounce of that big forehead of his
> Speaking of, I wonder how many times he's had to duck a shoe over the past 2 years?


HAHA infinite number of times I imagine. Alicia doesnt look like she can take humor or rejection well.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Better that than making up stories like where he sleeps and him being a smitten kitten, and say he's happy when its none of the above. I also don't stalk Michael's fans on social media and ask them awkward questions like what he smells like, what he's eating, what he's wearing etc Creepy
> But Michael do bring that out in people huh
> Ok time for bed, cuz I do sleep at night


hahahah you mean you dont stay up all night scouring multiple outlets on internet trying to see where Michael is and of course, asking strangers if Alicia is with him? Creepy af.


----------



## Just Askin

I'm not making up that I saw them together. I'm not making up that he put his arm around her, pulled her into him. I'm not making up that they looked happy and yes, smitten with each other. I'm not making up that they stared into each other's eyes with big smiles on their faces. I'm not making up that other people around me who witnessed this made comments like "Oh they look so lovely together" or "Man, they look really into each other". This is all fact. 
But I guess that is no comparison to the mind of someone with a destructive agenda.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

No, s/he goes scouring the net for Michael's whereabouts and runs here to proclaim he's alone only to find out he's with Alicia all along. The struggle is real.


----------



## Esizzle

This thread is such a mess at all times. Won the title back from Ivanka's thread lol.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

So... it's no longer a laughing matter? Okay, fine. I can't wait to see Michael in TAU.


----------



## Just Askin

Only certain aspects of this thread are a mess. It's been rather fun the last few days or so. Back to the old rot tonight. Funny that ain't it.


----------



## Just Askin

I wonder what the common element is between this thread and Ivankas, which turn it into a mess for a short while? Could it be certain members who frequent both?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> So... it's no longer a laughing matter? Okay, fine. I can't wait to see Michael in TAU.


I really do recommend it. Michael is outstanding. All the lead characters are. Such an important story to tell today.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I need to figure out when and where it's going to be shown, but I'm ready. I'm worried about the accent though.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I wonder what the common element is between this thread and Ivankas, which turn it into a mess for a short while? Could it be certain members who frequent both?


lol according to your friend, it is that Ivanka apparently has the power to hurt others...? None of the members there post here other than me, so I see where you tried to be slick. LOL


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Okay, OT, but her father has his fingers on the nukes and she's joined to his hip. Sooooo it's in that context I made my comment. 

Back to our regular scheduled programming.


----------



## Just Askin

Never visited the Ivanka thread. Not really someone I would find much inspiration in. Each to their own.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I need to figure out when and where it's going to be shown, but I'm ready. I'm worried about the accent though.


Not gonna lie that is going to be an issue for many people. It's a double whammy as its not only Traveller but from an area with a very distinct local accent too. They decided not to release it with subtitles even in America. Film deals with  important social issues and ones that are also unique to British and Irish Travellers. I think it's worth the slog for the audience to work on 
the language used. Might just have to watch it more than once lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Okay, OT, but her father has his fingers on the nukes and she's joined to his hip. Sooooo it's in that context I made my comment.
> 
> Back to our regular scheduled programming.



Never been in the ivanka thread but truth. Pretty sure she's the smartest of them all too


----------



## Just Askin

Back in London tonight enjoying the Metallica gig. All about the cap 


https://www.instagram.com/p/BM-SloWjicZ/


----------



## Selayang430

Another spotting at the same venue. The fan said he is gorgeous and nice.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lovely pics of Michael at the Metallica gig in London last night! Unlike some people who appear to have issues with finding these pics, I would like to say a big  thank you to those who take the time and effort so that we can all enjoy [emoji106] 

Lovely to see Michael looking so happy! He must be having the time of his life - Metallica, Ferrari Corsa Pilota 2 day course in Austin and a romantic week in Sayulita with Alicia - the three "s" with surfing as a bonus[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely pics of Michael at the Metallica gig in London last night! Unlike some people who appear to have issues with finding these pics, I would like to say a big  thank you to those who take the time and effort so that we can all enjoy [emoji106]
> 
> Lovely to see Michael looking so happy! He must be having the time of his life - Metallica, Ferrari Corsa Pilota 2 day course in Austin and a romantic week in Sayulita with Alicia - the three "s" with surfing as a bonus[emoji3][emoji3]



Totally agree he must be enjoying life so much right now.
I'd also like to thank those that take the time and make the effort to share what they see.


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Nope, he's explicitly telling the people who call him a liar to cut the crap. "I don't need those  kind of "fans".


Or the ones who spin a fantasy life for him , don't think he'd like that much either .


----------



## Cinemafan

Are there fans that approve of this Esquire cover ? It is truly one of the worst covers I've ever seen ! I also got the sense he was whining a little about being recognized , he has put himself out there so much in last few months , still mostly internet famous. I hope he's not changing . Always came across down to earth. Think he hasn't been making the best decisions    in this past year and maybe needs to reconsider his management . He has had a few movies in a row that were not received well and spent much time promoting TLBO in different countries , to recoup losses?? He deserves time off but is he not at all concerned about AC? Strange those guys were promoting it in Spain the other day but not the lead and one of producers !


----------



## Just Askin

Fantasy life being the one where he has been dating someone he can't stand for two years in order to...actually not sure that was ever established. Fantasy life like turning a reporter's words "Fassbender was loath to grumble about the unrelenting invasiveness of fame, both this morning and now, but it was easy to see that it exhausted him." into him moaning about his fame.
Or maybe the fantasy life of his career waning.
How about the fantasy I've heard from some quarters that he decided to fake date a white woman specifically because dating a black woman would hurt his career in Hollywood?! 
The fantasy is that people who are so far removed from his life actually believe they have a handle on him, when they obviously don't have a clue about the sort of man he is. If they did they would realise he is not capable of the rubbish that is spewed about him.


----------



## Flatsy

LOL at simultaneously objecting to his magazine interview and complaining about him doing no promotion...


----------



## Cinemafan

There were a couple quotes attributed to him something about the driver googling him and the lady pretending she wasn't photographing him .. There are celebrities that protest about this and it doesn't come off well , the more successful you become and put yourself out there, it's the trade off. That being said he could of been misrepresented by the writer. There is also the mention of being private after many times , there are publicists who can set that up with the magazine prior to the interview , no questions about ..Didn't say his career is waning , he seems to be a very respected actor in the industry , doesn't mean his choices as of late have been the best. Every actor makes sometimes wrong turns . People in the business make choices to further their careers everyday , and yes even relationships to present an image they want to public. You can be a fan of Fassbender and not know his inner most feelings , ( unless you know him very personally no fan knows either way ) but he's human , makes mistakes like everyone else. As for "fantasy "it's typically not in the negative though , but I'll agree they don't know 100 percent either .


----------



## Cinemafan

Flatsy said:


> LOL at simultaneously objecting to his magazine interview and complaining about him doing no promotion...


Did you read it , how did it promote AC really? Seemed the same old subjects in it . True promo is pushing a film , sell it , he is going to need to


----------



## aprilmayjune

"true promo" omg save me


----------



## Just Askin

Some people look at the $ signs and some people look at the art when determining successful work. Think there are some major cultural differences with this. I know what ground I would rather be standing on.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Did I hear magento is needed? Let's appeal to the person that has his ears.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> "true promo" omg save me


As well as true fans, true understanding of a person and true fame (not to be mistaken for digital fame).


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> Are there fans that approve of this Esquire cover ? It is truly one of the worst covers I've ever seen ! I also got the sense he was whining a little about being recognized , he has put himself out there so much in last few months , still mostly internet famous. I hope he's not changing . Always came across down to earth. Think he hasn't been making the best decisions    in this past year and maybe needs to reconsider his management . He has had a few movies in a row that were not received well and spent much time promoting TLBO in different countries , to recoup losses?? He deserves time off but is he not at all concerned about AC? Strange those guys were promoting it in Spain the other day but not the lead and one of producers !


The cover was crap but the editorial pics were good. He sounded paranoid with the celeb sighting stuff which is so awkward. He also whines about people being intrusive in his relationship when they been using it during the TLBO press tour to promote the movie.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> The cover was crap but the editorial pics were good. He sounded paranoid with the celeb sighting stuff which is so awkward. He also whines about people being intrusive in his relationship when they been using it during the TLBO press tour to promote the movie.


Sadly not everyone can be as balls-to-the-wall awesome as my new favorite middle-aged white actor named Michael, Michael Shannon, whose promotional rage tour should be the pinnacle to which all promo tours aspire. 

Other Michael, as I shall now refer to Fassbender, just wants to do his thing, which is also okay _I guess_


----------



## pearlyqueen

Can't believe some people keep insisting Michael and Alicia used their relationship to promote TLBO when the EXACT OPPOSITE is the truth. Despite endless angling and fishing by journalists and interviewers NEITHER of them would say any more than confirming they are a couple who met and fell in love while filming TLBO. That's not using their relationship to promote a film by any stretch of the imagination... and I'm aware there are some very lurid imaginations belonging to some "fans"... the ones who "state" Michael has been sleeping with loads of women over the past 2 years with zero evidence to support their claims. Not a whiff of cheating anywhere except in the weird and warped world of tumblr blogs etc. Bottom line is TLBO promotion was in no way excessive and their real life relationship was not used by either Michael or Alicia to promote it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Came across this post on IMDB about Michael which pretty much echoes my thoughts about him:


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Sadly not everyone can be as balls-to-the-wall awesome as my new favorite middle-aged white actor named Michael, Michael Shannon, whose promotional rage tour should be the pinnacle to which all promo tours aspire.
> 
> Other Michael, as I shall now refer to Fassbender, just wants to do his thing, which is also okay _I guess_


Michael Shannon is doing gods work for which he has all my respect. He will be great in nocturnal animals.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@aprilmayjune Awesome! So very true and I love the wine analogy.


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> Some people look at the $ signs and some people look at the art when determining successful work. Think there are some major cultural differences with this. I know what ground I would rather be standing on.


  I appreciate artsy films more but it's a business they appreciate money more . He's been in a few in a row that haven't had made money and that can reflect on an actor career wise . AC is is a big budget film dependent on box office .


----------



## Cinemafan

aprilmayjune said:


> "true promo" omg save me


You really just don't get anyone's meaning or are you just this ridiculous ?!


----------



## Cinemafan

Esizzle said:


> Michael Shannon is doing gods work for which he has all my respect. He will be great in nocturnal animals.





Esizzle said:


> The cover was crap but the editorial pics were good. He sounded paranoid with the celeb sighting stuff which is so awkward. He also whines about people being intrusive in his relationship when they been using it during the TLBO press tour to promote the movie.


Yes , awkward and be real if you are not an Xmen fan ( which he says he gets recognized for mostly) the general public is swarming him ?!


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> Yes , awkward and be real if you are not an Xmen fan ( which he says he gets recognized for mostly) the general public is swarming him ?!


No one is swarming him. He probably gets a few requests for pic and autograph and a few sneaky pics from people who may be too shy to go up to him or who recognize him but dont care enough to actually have a pic taken. He should be flattered.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Cinemafan said:


> You really just don't get anyone's meaning or are you just this ridiculous ?!


whichever makes you happiest


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> whichever makes you happiest


have you seen or will you be seeing TAU?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> have you seen or will you be seeing TAU?


If I can find someone who has DirectTV hellz yeah!


----------



## Cinemafan

pearlyqueen said:


> Can't believe some people keep insisting Michael and Alicia used their relationship to promote TLBO when the EXACT OPPOSITE is the truth. Despite endless angling and fishing by journalists and interviewers NEITHER of them would say any more than confirming they are a couple who met and fell in love while filming TLBO. That's not using their relationship to promote a film by any stretch of the imagination... and I'm aware there are some very lurid imaginations belonging to some "fans"... the ones who "state" Michael has been sleeping with loads of women over the past 2 years with zero evidence to support their claims. Not a whiff of cheating anywhere except in the weird and warped world of tumblr blogs etc. Bottom line is TLBO promotion was in no way excessive and their real life relationship was not used by either Michael or Alicia to promote it.
> It's very important that you believe this and push the issue with others but respect everyone doesn't think it and that's ok too


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> If I can find someone who has DirectTV hellz yeah!


I have directtv but I was too cheap to pay for the premiere package haha! Or else I would help you out. I wonder if they will have subtitles on Directtv


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Not gonna lie that is going to be an issue for many people. It's a double whammy as its not only Traveller but from an area with a very distinct local accent too. They decided not to release it with subtitles even in America. Film deals with  important social issues and ones that are also unique to British and Irish Travellers. I think it's worth the slog for the audience to work on
> the language used. Might just have to watch it more than once lol


I love movies that provide an expansion to my world view and take me to a better understanding of subject matters that would have otherwise not been on my radar. So in that spirit, I will give the accents the good ole college try.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Came across this post on IMDB about Michael which pretty much echoes my thoughts about him:
> 
> View attachment 3525682


Exactly what I was saying.


----------



## Just Askin

So there is a pic on some blogs (the non-believers ) of Michael at dinner last night, attached to the usual sort of comments. There is a guy on one side of him, DMC producer Daniel Emmerson but what sort of makes me smile is that you can clearly see Alicia sitting on his other side. Saturday evening having dinner...obviously still promoting TLBO


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Came across this post on IMDB about Michael which pretty much echoes my thoughts about him:
> 
> View attachment 3525682



As GQ said if AC is successful then it can propel him to another level. That's is why some are a bit anxious about the promo (including myself just I didn't say it out) . We wish him to have lucrative financial returns from it. One good news is AC highly likely get to screen in China , the world's second biggest market. It would help the overall box office a lot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Stating facts is not a belief system. Posting blatantly untrue, unverified, vitriolic nonsense about Alicia/Michael/their relationship is not ok in my book. Please don't tell me to respect these type of posts or the people who write them.

Opinions can be diverse over a wide range of topics, mostly those that call for a subjective response. Claiming that Michael and Alicia pimped out their relationship to promote TLBO is evidently untrue for the reasons I already stated - how can it be a matter for "opinion"?And if someone thinks Alicia is not a good actress, is unattractive whatever that's their prerogative. But labelling her a fame hungry, shoe throwing leech with no success under her belt is not a matter of opinion is it? Ditto claiming that Michael is a sleazy cheating low life who's slept with loads of women over the past 2 years. If there is no evidence to back up any of this why write it... I also find it strange how you never take issue with these kind of posts and claim to be disinterested in their relationship and don't like it being discussed in this thread. However you take issue with those like myself who post complimentary, positive posts about a couple in a healthy happy relationship. Very strange but telling ... needless to say I've drawn my conclusions.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> So there is a pic on some blogs (the non-believers ) of Michael at dinner last night, attached to the usual sort of comments. There is a guy on one side of him, DMC producer Daniel Emmerson but what sort of makes me smile is that you can clearly see Alicia sitting on his other side. Saturday evening having dinner...obviously still promoting TLBO



Can we see, pretty please?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So there is a pic on some blogs (the non-believers ) of Michael at dinner last night, attached to the usual sort of comments. There is a guy on one side of him, DMC producer Daniel Emmerson but what sort of makes me smile is that you can clearly see Alicia sitting on his other side. Saturday evening having dinner...obviously still promoting TLBO



I see that cap is still firmly attached to him! Hope it didn't blow off his head in those winds last night...


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Can we see, pretty please?



Don't know is this is the one


----------



## Cinemafan

pearlyqueen said:


> Stating facts is not a belief system. Posting blatantly untrue, unverified, vitriolic nonsense about Alicia/Michael/their relationship is not ok in my book. Please don't tell me to respect these type of posts or the people who write them.
> 
> Opinions can be diverse over a wide range of topics, mostly those that call for a subjective response. Claiming that Michael and Alicia pimped out their relationship to promote TLBO is evidently untrue for the reasons I already stated - how can it be a matter for "opinion"?And if someone thinks Alicia is not a good actress, is unattractive whatever that's their prerogative. But labelling her a fame hungry, shoe throwing leech with no success under her belt is not a matter of opinion is it? Ditto claiming that Michael is a sleazy cheating low life who's slept with loads of women over the past 2 years. If there is no evidence to back up any of this why write it... I also find it strange how you never take issue with these kind of posts and claim to be disinterested in their relationship and don't like it being discussed in this thread. However you take issue with those like myself who post complimentary, positive posts about a couple in a healthy happy relationship. Very strange but telling ... needless to say I've drawn my conclusions.


I take issue with it because it's gushing and over the top and it seems like it causes the people who  differ to post the things you get angry about . No one can state as facts anything about anyones relationship with others , including how happy and ideal it is. You assume many things based on what you see and you really can not do that  with people , you just don't know. None of us know whether she threw a shoe ( maybe she is a demanding actress , like that doesn't exist ) or not but just posting to someone you know about an actress many people don't even know by name , don't see why the girl would make it up . Why is anything that's less than perfect impossible to believe ? He cheats , no way !! Maybe he does or doesn't , but wouldn't be surprised in the least . Don't care either way , just answering you . People are free to think whatever they want about MF and AV , I don't understand why it repetively causes fights .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Cinemafan said:


> I take issue with it because it's gushing and over the top and it seems like it causes the people who  differ to post the things you get angry about . No one can state as facts anything about anyones relationship with others , including how happy and ideal it is. You assume many things based on what you see and you really can not do that  with people , you just don't know. None of us know whether she threw a shoe ( maybe she is a demanding actress , like that doesn't exist ) or not but just posting to someone you know about an actress many people don't even know by name , don't see why the girl would make it up . Why is anything that's less than perfect impossible to believe ? He cheats , no way !! Maybe he does or doesn't , but wouldn't be surprised in the least . Don't care either way , just answering you . People are free to think whatever they want about MF and AV , I don't understand why it repetively causes fights .



But you haven't explained why you take no issue whatsoever with the vitriolic unsubstantiated nasty stuff posted? Yet to see any castigation from you on that... However what you describe as "over the top gushing" is clearly unwelcome to your mind. Why is that? I'm not "angry" as you put it, just fed up with the constant stream of negativity a few people here choose to indulge in.

And I repeat - why make claims about people for which there is zero evidence?? Yes, some men/some women cheat, so what? Doesn't mean Michael is one of them. Why tar him with that brush without cause? If I posted on here that he's embezzling money or engaged in tax fraud without any evidence people would (rightly) challenge me to back up my claims or retract my posts. But when it comes to his sex life any old rot is fair game - why is that?


----------



## Selayang430

Cinemafan said:


> I take issue with it because it's gushing and over the top and it seems like it causes the people who  differ to post the things you get angry about . No one can state as facts anything about anyones relationship with others , including how happy and ideal it is. You assume many things based on what you see and you really can not do that  with people , you just don't know. None of us know whether she threw a shoe ( maybe she is a demanding actress , like that doesn't exist ) or not but just posting to someone you know about an actress many people don't even know by name , don't see why the girl would make it up . Why is anything that's less than perfect impossible to believe ? He cheats , no way !! Maybe he does or doesn't , but wouldn't be surprised in the least . Don't care either way , just answering you . People are free to think whatever they want about MF and AV , I don't understand why it repetively causes fights .



'He cheats or he may not cheat ' - then any man could be subject to this. See what will happen if someone posts in a male star's forum and claims 'he may be cheating ' WITHOUT solid info while other fans are talking about how good he is to his wife.


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> I take issue with it because it's gushing and over the top and it seems like it causes the people who  differ to post the things you get angry about . No one can state as facts anything about anyones relationship with others , including how happy and ideal it is. You assume many things based on what you see and you really can not do that  with people , you just don't know. None of us know whether she threw a shoe ( maybe she is a demanding actress , like that doesn't exist ) or not but just posting to someone you know about an actress many people don't even know by name , don't see why the girl would make it up . Why is anything that's less than perfect impossible to believe ? He cheats , no way !! Maybe he does or doesn't , but wouldn't be surprised in the least . Don't care either way , just answering you . People are free to think whatever they want about MF and AV , I don't understand why it repetively causes fights .



It causes 'fights' because people such as yourself arrive to stir the pot. You have either never read back past the point you became a member or you are well aware of all that has gone on here before and are pretending otherwise. I strongly believe it is the latter.  I think Michael Fassbender is a nice bloke and I will defend him and challenge  people when they say otherwise. Can't help but notice how easy you have changed role since you joined. We are not star struck teenagers so please, give us a break!


----------



## pearlyqueen

For  you Just Askin - came across some video footage of the TAU premiere in London:

http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb7479d3

Didn't Michael look hot that night! Happy memories of seeing and enjoying with our own eyes [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cinemafan

pearlyqueen said:


> But you haven't explained why you take no issue whatsoever with the vitriolic unsubstantiated nasty stuff posted? Yet to see any castigation from you on that... However what you describe as "over the top gushing" is clearly unwelcome to your mind. Why is that? I'm not "angry" as you put it, just fed up with the constant stream of negativity a few people here choose to indulge in.
> 
> And I repeat - why make claims about people for which there is zero evidence?? Yes, some men/some women cheat, so what? Doesn't mean Michael is one of them. Why tar him with that brush without cause? If I posted on here that he's embezzling money or engaged in tax fraud without any evidence people would (rightly) challenge me to back up my claims or retract my posts. But when it comes to his sex life any old rot is fair game - why is that?


Because they seem to be very much in the minority and as far as I've seen anyway responding to the majority . I've seen much more nasty stuff on other boards honestly and don't quite get why people are angry about people they don't even know , I just enjoy movies and appreciate good acting and wanted to engage in that here , simple as that.


----------



## Cinemafan

Selayang430 said:


> 'He cheats or he may not cheat ' - then any man could be subject to this. See what will happen if someone posts in a male star's forum and claims 'he may be cheating ' WITHOUT solid info while other fans are talking about how good he is to his wife.


True they can be.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Cinemafan said:


> Because they seem to be very much in the minority and as far as I've seen anyway responding to the majority . I've seen much more nasty stuff on other boards honestly and don't quite get why people are angry about people they don't even know , I just enjoy movies and appreciate good acting and wanted to engage in that here , simple as that.



So being in the minority means the vitriol is defensible? Thats a very strange reason to be comfortable with it! There's a good reason why these posts/posters are in the minority, the same reason why the Cumberb*tches ridiculous claims about his wife are in the minority and decried by the majority. I'm sure you have seen worse stuff on other boards; it was clear to me when you joined up here that you had been heavily influenced by what was being disseminated on some very unsavoury sites. IMO this Forum would be in danger of going the same way were it not for the rules that prevent that happening.

If you truly only want to discuss acting and films here why get involved in discussions outwith that? And why no castigation for those who divert the discussion back to Michael's love/sex life in a nasty negative fashion??


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> It causes 'fights' because people such as yourself arrive to stir the pot. You have either never read back past the point you became a member or you are well aware of all that has gone on here before and are pretending otherwise. I strongly believe it is the latter.  I think Michael Fassbender is a nice bloke and I will defend him and challenge  people when they say otherwise. Can't help but notice how easy you have changed role since you joined. We are not star struck teenagers so please, give us a break!


Actually I read for at least a few months before joining and all I remember seeing is those sort of posts first and here and there the responses .Why you think anyone would bother pretending about anything so trivial I have no idea , and no change of tune . My original post was a suggestion ( not to stir the pot , think that had long ago been accomplished) for it to stop so we could all just chat about MF , wouldn't think that would be something anyone should be against since let's be honest the back and forth on the other subject has been done .


----------



## Cinemafan

pearlyqueen said:


> So being in the minority means the vitriol is defensible? Thats a very strange reason to be comfortable with it! There's a good reason why these posts/posters are in the minority, the same reason why the Cumberb*tches ridiculous claims about his wife are in the minority and decried by the majority. I'm sure you have seen worse stuff on other boards; it was clear to me when you joined up here that you had been heavily influenced by what was being disseminated on some very unsavoury sites. IMO this Forum would be in danger of going the same way were it not for the rules that prevent that happening.
> 
> If you truly only want to discuss acting and films here why get involved in discussions outwith that? And why no castigation for those who divert the discussion back to Michael's love/sex life in a nasty negative fashion??


What I've seen here in the time I've read and posted isn't "vitriol " just dissenting opinion , like its PR , etcetera . So I've answered that question twice , yes MF does not that I've seen have a board that focuses on him and career . For a while now it's a lot of this unfortunately . I form my own opinions , not easily swayed . I have posted several things on here about his movies , etc . But the other subject comes up more often and at times I have to say something .i don't want the board to be a hate filled place but dissenting opinions shouldn't always be derided with the asides .


----------



## Cinemafan

pearlyqueen said:


> But you haven't explained why you take no issue whatsoever with the vitriolic unsubstantiated nasty stuff posted? Yet to see any castigation from you on that... However what you describe as "over the top gushing" is clearly unwelcome to your mind. Why is that? I'm not "angry" as you put it, just fed up with the constant stream of negativity a few people here choose to indulge in.
> 
> And I repeat - why make claims about people for which there is zero evidence?? Yes, some men/some women cheat, so what? Doesn't mean Michael is one of them. Why tar him with that brush without cause? If I posted on here that he's embezzling money or engaged in tax fraud without any evidence people would (rightly) challenge me to back up my claims or retract my posts. But when it comes to his sex life any old rot is fair game - why is that?


Maybe because fair or not reputations follow people and now he's in what looks to be a stable relationship to combat that . You are right no evidence but no evidence it's not true either , unless you see it or he tells you , nobody knows it 100 percent


----------



## lunadeagosto

In my opinion Michael's problem is that he is a great actor, and many have assumed and have been thought that his character of Brandon Sullivan was Michael himself. This created a reputation as a womanizer and sex addict who at first was well, attracted many fans, and, while he did not have a fixed girlfriend did not care too much. That Fass hooked up with all his costar? Very exaggerated, but it is said, when really only been seen with Nicole, Zoe and now Alicia. There are many more that he did not mess with: Keira, Mia, Jennifer, Noomi, Charlize, Kate, Marion ... but it creates fame and lies down to sleep as we say in Spain. Now fans who believed all of the above , see he is in a stable relationship, with a good and well-known actress, and they fear that they take it out of the market, and they remain stuck in the previous image of womanizer and deceiver, and Fass himself  bothers.
. I think they are a couple, although, as I said on several occasions,I do not care who goes out, he is happy, and I do not think they have made too much promotion for TLBO, but imo are really a couple that bothers the public's attention a lot, and those gestures and discomfort that The believers in whom the relationship is false, precisely because she is very uncomfortable with pda, he is more relaxed than she, which seems rather more reserved. I think they are a couple (because of my work I have strong evidence that they at least like to travel together), although, as I have said on several occasions, I would not care if they got married or separated in three days. I do not understand the best couple in the world narrative but I do not understand the vitriol that is thrown on them simply because real life does not match the expectations you have about someone you do not know.
As for the promotion of Ac, I would have liked Michael to go through Seville, although nothing has been filmed here, the story unfolds in my city, but hey, let's cross our fingers to have a premier here, but I think Is talking slow but sure of Ac. Of course, some people are already putting the flop ahead because it does not deserve to be successful, because it does not do what they want, and looks like a grandfather, and is a sold to Weinstein ..etc etc etc


----------



## Cinemafan

Cinemafan said:


> Maybe because fair or not reputations follow people and now he's in what looks to be a stable relationship to combat that . You are right no evidence but no evidence it's not true either , unless you see it or he tells you , nobody knows it 100 percent[/
> Think we covered all that and without getting into a fight . Now PQ I have a London question for you - what are the West End theaters like inside ? I've been to London but didn't get chance to see a play. Wondering if they are like Broadway theaters - small , old style architecture .


----------



## Cinemafan

lunadeagosto said:


> In my opinion Michael's problem is that he is a great actor, and many have assumed and have been thought that his character of Brandon Sullivan was Michael himself. This created a reputation as a womanizer and sex addict who at first was well, attracted many fans, and, while he did not have a fixed girlfriend did not care too much. That Fass hooked up with all his costar? Very exaggerated, but it is said, when really only been seen with Nicole, Zoe and now Alicia. There are many more that he did not mess with: Keira, Mia, Jennifer, Noomi, Charlize, Kate, Marion ... but it creates fame and lies down to sleep as we say in Spain. Now fans who believed all of the above , see he is in a stable relationship, with a good and well-known actress, and they fear that they take it out of the market, and they remain stuck in the previous image of womanizer and deceiver, and Fass himself  bothers.
> . I think they are a couple, although, as I said on several occasions,I do not care who goes out, he is happy, and I do not think they have made too much promotion for TLBO, but imo are really a couple that bothers the public's attention a lot, and those gestures and discomfort that The believers in whom the relationship is false, precisely because she is very uncomfortable with pda, he is more relaxed than she, which seems rather more reserved. I think they are a couple (because of my work I have strong evidence that they at least like to travel together), although, as I have said on several occasions, I would not care if they got married or separated in three days. I do not understand the best couple in the world narrative but I do not understand the vitriol that is thrown on them simply because real life does not match the expectations you have about someone you do not know.
> As for the promotion of Ac, I would have liked Michael to go through Seville, although nothing has been filmed here, the story unfolds in my city, but hey, let's cross our fingers to have a premier here, but I think Is talking slow but sure of Ac. Of course, some people are already putting the flop ahead because it does not deserve to be successful, because it does not do what they want, and looks like a grandfather, and is a sold to Weinstein ..etc etc etc


This is exactly what I mean ! Seville , lucky you , looks so pretty there .


----------



## lunadeagosto

Yes, its beautiful, even in bad weather: winter is coming


----------



## pearlyqueen

Cinemafan said:


> Maybe because fair or not reputations follow people and now he's in what looks to be a stable relationship to combat that . You are right no evidence but no evidence it's not true either , unless you see it or he tells you , nobody knows it 100 percent



Reputation based on idle gossip over the years it has to be said, most of which can't be substantiated either...

Will have to disagree with you on what constitutes vitriol; as you've agreed you read here for some time before joining you will have seen posts alleging Alicia's success is due to her giving sexual favours to Weinstein, allegations that she's sly and manipulating, bad tempered, violent, controlling Michael, making him unhappy, a leech. Michael being portrayed as a fame hungry puppet, lazy and pretentious, and a cheating womaniser. Allegations of blackmail and Stockholm Syndrome... and it continues.

So to summarise your stance, no harm in believing the worst about somebody without any evidence? Preferable to basing your views on all available evidence that very strongly supports Michael and Alicia being in a stable, healthy, happy committed relationship...


----------



## pearlyqueen

London theatres vary. The oldest Theatre Royal Drury Lane dates back to 1663 and the majority in the West End are old, ornate in architecture and have cramped seating designed for people of smaller stature than 21st century. There are also several new theatres but the majority are not in Theatreland around Leicester Square/Soho/Shaftesbury Avenue, but in other areas of central London like Waterloo or Holborn.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I've never seen anyone write they are the best couple in the world. But let's say for argument sake someone did. If you like someone or something, it's usually because h/she is appealing to you. That makes you biased, sure, but again that's the whole point of being a fan. 

I agree with you though with regards to some fans projecting/mixing Michael with his character.


----------



## Cinemafan

pearlyqueen said:


> London theatres vary. The oldest Theatre Royal Drury Lane dates back to 1663 and the majority in the West End are old, ornate in architecture and have cramped seating designed for people of smaller stature than 21st century. There are also several new theatres but the majority are not in Theatreland around Leicester Square/Soho/Shaftesbury Avenue, but in other areas of central London like Waterloo or Holborn.


Thanks for the info . Looks so much nicer and cleaner than Broadway  Really liked London when I was there . As for the rest never saw that stuff on this board , ( I don't like the put downs and worse though - Weinstein , etc , agree with you there )but I tended to read only what I cared about when I was on work breaks so I probably skipped over it .


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> Actually I read for at least a few months before joining and all I remember seeing is those sort of posts first and here and there the responses .Why you think anyone would bother pretending about anything so trivial I have no idea , and no change of tune . My original post was a suggestion ( not to stir the pot , think that had long ago been accomplished) for it to stop so we could all just chat about MF , wouldn't think that would be something anyone should be against since let's be honest the back and forth on the other subject has been done .



Go back further than a few months. Makes very interesting reading, well the posts that weren't bad enough to be deleted may do. 
We are talking chatting about him. I object to the lies so so I include that in my chat. Your original post was talking about some members, 3 specifically I think you said, trying to dictate what is and is not posted. Something I'm sure you know the mods alone control. Your original post strongly berated some members for disagreeing with posts that question the 'conspiracy theorists', aren't happy with Michael being called a whore and feel Alica Vikander is a significant enough part of his life that posts will sometimes include her.
You obviously do care or you would not get involved. Pretty sure the people who have been hear for years are pretty adapt at holding their own without your saintly intervention.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> For  you Just Askin - came across some video footage of the TAU premiere in London:
> 
> http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb7479d3
> 
> Didn't Michael look hot that night! Happy memories of seeing and enjoying with our own eyes [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks. I was gobsmacked by how much he stood out. Stunning is the word. Think I may have already said but it was lovely to see how he was with the boy. No big actor ego with Michael. Loved both evenings...got to see the cap and flannel shirt first hand too [emoji23]


----------



## Cinemafan

Of course they can stand up for themselves but change can be good and that was the suggestion and maybe a little compromise No " saintly intervention" over something like purse forum.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> Don't know is this is the one
> View attachment 3526455


Thank you!


----------



## Just Askin

I'd love change. I'd love it if people would stop slating Michael, stop going on about how he is low enough to pimp his life out for commercial purposes and stop making out they are the ultimate voice of reason. Some fresh input to the forum instead of lectures on how to be a fan would be nice too.


----------



## Cinemafan

It's just round and round ...


----------



## Just Askin

And I suppose will continue as long as we have our own views and a platform to express them on...


----------



## Just Askin

Does anyone need links to blogs where you can come up with the craziest, most ridiculous and negative ideas about Michael and they will be posted. In fact they will be celebrated. As long as the boss agrees to what you are saying, that is. If you disagree you will be told to go away, well the language will me more expressive than that I'm sure. Nothing is moderated so anything goes. Seriously they even use The S#n as a proper source for facts. Really, there are blogs like this.


----------



## Just Askin

Daniel Emmerson- having dinner with Michael and Alicia at Chiltern FH last night. He was at the second night of TAU. Suited and booted and looking very tanned.


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> hahahah you mean you dont stay up all night scouring multiple outlets on internet trying to see where Michael is and of course, asking strangers if Alicia is with him? Creepy af.


 Heck no, girl I sleep at night. I love my sleep, no internet is worth losing my beauty sleep over that. Not even Michael. Dont confuse me with other people now lol. I can stay off for a day or 2, u think some can do that? LOL


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> Heck no, girl I sleep at night. I love my sleep, no internet is worth losing my beauty sleep over that. Not even Michael. Dont confuse me with other people now lol. I can stay off for a day or 2, u think some can do that? LOL


I get what you're saying. I know some people that have acounts on here, Twitter, Tumblr and that awful American blog. They change their perspective on Michael depending on where they are posting and who they are trying to impress. Imagine that. Very sad.


----------



## Esizzle

FassbenderLover said:


> Heck no, girl I sleep at night. I love my sleep, no internet is worth losing my beauty sleep over that. Not even Michael. Dont confuse me with other people now lol. I can stay off for a day or 2, u think some can do that? LOL


hahaa I know what you mean. Since a few of the "fans" obsess over and live their lives through Michael and Alicia it is very important for them to scour the internet 100% of the time to look for any sign of sighting. We are better off with our sleep.


----------



## Allie28

I wouldn't have time to scour the net either.  Not with maintaining at least a dozen different aliases on various forums, twitter, and tumblr, leaving negative comments on every online article about the couple, submitting fan fic blind items, inventing imaginary lovers, and being one of the faithful "anons" for FT, WC, and BG.  Not to mention coming up with explanations for every time the couple is seen together well after the oscars, TLBO's release and promo (just how LONG is this contract anyway??).

I mean, after ALL that, I wouldn't have any time either.


----------



## Just Askin

If people didn't scour the internet and send me links and pics some people would be lost for something to moan about. Actually I don't think they scour anything. It's a bonus of having film and internet savvy friends all over the world. I'll thank them for you next time I speak to them.
Hark at being on a celebrity gossip blog and trying to play the holier than thou card!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@Allie28


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Go back further than a few months. Makes very interesting reading, well the posts that weren't bad enough to be deleted may do.
> We are talking chatting about him. I object to the lies so so I include that in my chat. Your original post was talking about some members, 3 specifically I think you said, trying to dictate what is and is not posted. Something I'm sure you know the mods alone control. Your original post strongly berated some members for disagreeing with posts that question the 'conspiracy theorists', aren't happy with Michael being called a whore and feel Alica Vikander is a significant enough part of his life that posts will sometimes include her.
> You obviously do care or you would not get involved. Pretty sure the people who have been hear for years are pretty adapt at holding their own without your saintly intervention.



There appeared to be a clear agenda from day 1 and it wasn't just to have a friendly gabfest about cinema.  Sort of hard to friendly chat with anyone who runs out of the gate berating and insulting you with their very first post.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Daniel Emmerson- having dinner with Michael and Alicia at Chiltern FH last night. He was at the second night of TAU. Suited and booted and looking very tanned.



Yes, saw that pic from last night; had to laugh at the enquiry on that (and another pic) from "sammi.sun" asking if Alicia was there... even though she can be seen sitting next to Michael in the pic!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Other people do scour the internet just as much if not more--they just don't like what they find out so don't post it. their prerogative of course.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Other people do scour the internet just as much if not more--they just don't like what they find out so don't post it. their prerogative of course.
> 
> View attachment 3526926



LOL! I remember that - too funny [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Esizzle

Jesus. At chiltern again? Surely there have to be better, tastier restaurants in London for a nice dinner. Unless they seek out paps..which is ok too I guess. Michael is doing him.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL! I remember that - too funny [emoji23][emoji23]


i'm sorry but "bro code" will forever be my favorite conspiracy theory. no topping it, show's over, everyone go home


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Other people do scour the internet just as much if not more--they just don't like what they find out so don't post it. their prerogative of course.
> 
> View attachment 3526926


LOL people never fail to embarrass themselves on the internet. "do you mean alicia or his real gf"...WTF?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Jesus. At chiltern again? Surely there have to be better, tastier restaurants in London for a nice dinner. Unless they seek out paps..which is ok too I guess. Michael is doing him.


maybe they have really really good cocktails?


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> i'm sorry but "bro code" will forever be my favorite conspiracy theory. no topping it, show's over, everyone go home


whats the bro code conspiracy


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> maybe they have really really good cocktails?


meh.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> i'm sorry but "bro code" will forever be my favorite conspiracy theory. no topping it, show's over, everyone go home


I've been home so long that I'm starting to turn into a couch potato who roam around the net with no sleep in case I spot Michael with his  real girlfriend or is it boyfriend now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Gosh, wonder what Michael would think if he knew his restaurant choice was being questioned.... and implications were being drawn from it...Not like he hasn't been going there for years on an occasional basis. Funny how he's never criticised for going there unless Alicia is accompanying him either... Couldn't just be he goes there because he enjoys the food and the ambience...right?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> whats the bro code conspiracy


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^I don't get any of this. Can you break down for me? It's hard to understand crazy.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh, wonder what Michael would think if he knew his restaurant choice was being questioned.... and implications were being drawn from it...Not like he hasn't been going there for years on an occasional basis. Funny how he's never criticised for going there unless Alicia is accompanying him either... Couldn't just be he goes there because he enjoys the food and the ambience...right?


Dont you worry. I would have called him out for going there even if Alicia wasnt with him. Dont sweat it haha


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3526955


Wait. I dont understand. What is the bro code?

Here I was waiting for some fanfic about Michael having a boyfriend. LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ah, I see, Michael can't make his own choices about restaurants... based on what HE likes..... Funny that, I wouldn't presume to expect other people to eat in places I personally like...


----------



## Esizzle

He can make all his own choices and I can comment on the said choices on _his gossip forum._ I dont see what the problem is exactly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

No don't suppose you would see the problem.


----------



## Esizzle

That is because there are no problems.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Wait. I dont understand. What is the bro code?
> 
> Here I was waiting for some fanfic about Michael having a boyfriend. LOL



Bro code is like an unspoken understanding between dudes but I've never figured out how it was supposed to relevant in this case. The poster declined to explain


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, I see, Michael can't make his own choices about restaurants... based on what HE likes..... Funny that, I wouldn't presume to expect other people to eat in places I personally like...


This is one of my favorites now.  On the list of "poor choices" Michael is making that are leaving his life in shambles is "chooses restaurants that are not 'tasty' enough."


----------



## aprilmayjune

This thread is a Beckett play and I love it


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> This is one of my favorites now.  On the list of "poor choices" Michael is making that are leaving his life in shambles is "chooses restaurants that are not 'tasty' enough."



But tasty enough to him! That should be the only deciding factor surely? Sometimes it feels like everything Michael does is up for criticism and snark...


----------



## Luvbolide

Flatsy said:


> This is one of my favorites now.  On the list of "poor choices" Michael is making that are leaving his life in shambles is "chooses restaurants that are not 'tasty' enough." [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I live in a huge foodie city - trust me, around here the discussion would be about one's crappy taste in food and not non-stop about one's girlfriend..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Maybe, but most people in London don't regard the Chiltern Firehouse as having crappy food. Also there are some people who criticise just about everything Michael chooses... his girlfriend, his food, his transport, his clothes, his appearance, how he spends his time etc etc.. the litany is endless...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe, but most people in London don't regard the Chiltern Firehouse as having crappy food. Also there are some people who criticise just about everything Michael chooses... his girlfriend, his food, his transport, his clothes, his appearance, how he spends his time etc etc.. the litany is endless...



Come on Pearly.  This village of ours isn't up to some people's standards. You know you are amongst the worldly wise on here. If the lady says The Chiltern Fire House is rubbish just trust her. Poor Michael having to settle for sub standard grub. What a life...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Come on Pearly.  This village of ours isn't up to some people's standards. You know you are amongst the worldly wise on here. If the lady says The Chiltern Fire House is rubbish just trust her. Poor Michael having to settle for sub standard grub. What a life...



Oh yeah I almost forgot... we've already been told we are sh1tty people living in a sh1tty city with sh1tty weather ... Guess The Chiltern Firehouse is yet another sh1tty string to our sh1tty bow... 

Poor Michael indeed - settling for sh1tty London and sub standard food in one of our restaurants...


----------



## Esizzle

Are people actually offended that I pointed out in a simple statement how many times Michael goes to the same restuarant? I wonder what else people do with all the idle time they have...not much would be my guess. LOL


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Bro code is like an unspoken understanding between dudes but I've never figured out how it was supposed to relevant in this case. The poster declined to explain


Ok I understand now. haha!


----------



## pearlyqueen

How many times is that exactly? Last time was 2 months ago... must be all of half a dozen times a year! And of course the snarky implication he goes there to be papped....


----------



## Just Askin

Is eating whilst your talking about people's girlfriends allowed?


----------



## Just Askin

There are so many choice words floating around my head right now. But because I like being part of this thread I'm not gonna use any of them. All the idle time? What exactly do you know about any members life? For example you know my purse forum tag and that I live in London. Then again, you think you have MF sussed yet would ask why an Irish man would never consider himself British. Guess ignorance is truly bliss.


----------



## Esizzle

This is the chiltern pic from last night? Whats with the retired golfer look he has going on these days? Can his fashionista girlfriend help him out or no?


----------



## Just Askin

Do you cackle too?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh yeah I almost forgot... we've already been told we are sh1tty people living in a sh1tty city with sh1tty weather ... Guess The Chiltern Firehouse is yet another sh1tty string to our sh1tty bow...
> 
> Poor Michael indeed - settling for sh1tty London and sub standard food in one of our restaurants...



Bleedin cold tonight though!


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> This is the chiltern pic from last night? Whats with the retired golfer look he has going on these days? Can his fashionista girlfriend help him out or no?



That should really read "Can his fashionista girlfriend help him out or not ? "  You're welcome.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Is eating whilst *your *talking about people's girlfriends allowed?


You are 


Just Askin said:


> That should really read "Can his fashionista girlfriend help him out or not ? "  You're welcome.


I did realize I missed the T. But then I also realized that Michael's girlfriend isnt really a fashionista. She is basically a human hanger on which LV put on their ugly dresses and pay her money for it. So she cant help him anyways.


----------



## Just Askin

And she happens to be with the bloke you want for yourself...ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Just Askin

Don't say you're  not interested in him. You spend some of your spare time on a blog dedicated to him.


----------



## Just Askin

Then again Weinstein couple acts as though she dislikes him but ' runs' a blog dedicated to him. Strange pass times for some.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Bleedin cold tonight though!



Whole weekend's been cold! But it is November... much as I dislike the weather this time of year I'm grateful our climate is mild compared to many others, and at least we get to experience the four seasons!


----------



## Esizzle

HAHAHAHAHA!! Oh dear idle time leads to projecting ones own wishes on to others. 

Not that I will ever meet him in real life, but my parts would just shrivel looking at his wrinkled face to even think about going there. I'm happy just watching his good work on screen. Everything else can stay far away


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> And she happens to be with the bloke you want for yourself...ain't gonna happen.



What a horribly  true & fair statement!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> And she happens to be with the bloke you want for yourself...ain't gonna happen.


BINGO.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Then again Weinstein couple acts as though she dislikes him but ' runs' a blog dedicated to him. Strange pass times for some.



I can never understand that; if I don't like someone I keep well away from any mention of them. Can't imagine spending a single second even thinking about them let alone expending time and energy on them! Very weird...


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Don't say you're  not interested in him. You spend some of your spare time on a blog dedicated to him.


Umm there is a difference between liking a persons body of work and wanting them for relationship or sex. Did you know that is possible? I said I am happy looking at his movies on screen.


----------



## Just Askin

You rarely mention anything about his work. You just slag him off, what he wears, where he goes, who he's with, what he eats, how he works, when he works, his views on a@*hole politicians, his views on his nationality. Sure I forgot something but yeah...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@pearlyqueen That's because they don't really hate her, they are obsessed with her. The opposite of love is not really hate, it's indifference, and if they truly did not care, they would simply not talk about her. No, the goal is to discredit her because of the perceived slight of having something they want or think belongs to them.

Social scientists should study such behavior because it is really complex and rampant within online communities. I'm dead serious.


----------



## Cinemafan

Allie28 said:


> There appeared to be a clear agenda from day 1 and it wasn't just to have a friendly gabfest about cinema.  Sort of hard to friendly chat with anyone who runs out of the gate berating and insulting you with their very first post.


Get past it , you know what people who aren't interested in any of this would think if they read this board , the truth can be hard to deal with I guess.. Look at this board some one says the slightest thing that is not in line with what you and others think and you jump on them . A restaurant choice comment has everyone all upset .. an agenda , lol


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> @pearlyqueen That's because they don't really hate her, they are obsessed with her. The opposite of love is not really hate, it's indifference, and if they truly did not care, they would simply not talk about her. No, the goal is to discredit her because of the perceived slight of having something they want or think belongs to them.
> 
> Social scientists should study such behavior because it is really complex and rampant within online communities. I'm dead serious.[/
> 
> 
> Esizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus. At chiltern again? Surely there have to be better, tastier restaurants in London for a nice dinner. Unless they seek out paps..which is ok too I guess. Michael is doing him.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because it was w/ D. Emmerson , ( producing partner) that place draws actors,etc
Click to expand...


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Fantasy life being the one where he has been dating someone he can't stand for two years in order to...actually not sure that was ever established. Fantasy life like turning a reporter's words* "Fassbender was loath to grumble about the unrelenting invasiveness of fame, both this morning and now, but it was easy to see that it exhausted him." into him moaning about his fame.*
> Or maybe the fantasy life of his career waning.
> How about the fantasy I've heard from some quarters that he decided to fake date a white woman specifically because dating a black woman would hurt his career in Hollywood?!
> The fantasy is that people who are so far removed from his life actually believe they have a handle on him, when they obviously don't have a clue about the sort of man he is. If they did they would realise he is not capable of the rubbish that is spewed about him.


This. He really wasn't whining. Also,we should consider that he was interviewed during the Toronto festival. He's surely more recognizable than in the past,but I doubt he's stalked by photographers and celebrity chasers every day.



Cinemafan said:


> None of us know whether she threw a shoe ( maybe she is a demanding actress , like that doesn't exist ) or not but just posting to someone you know about an actress many people don't even know by name , don't see why the girl would make it up* . *Why is anything that's less than perfect impossible to believe ?


That was actually a (questionable) secondhand account. I still want to know if it was a film set or a shop..



Cinemafan said:


> Maybe because fair or not reputations follow people and now he's in what looks to be a stable relationship to combat that . You are right no evidence but no evidence it's not true either , unless you see it or he tells you , nobody knows it 100 percent


I can assure you that _many _people didn't even know they were dating after the Oscars,and that was after a whole awards season. The point is that what they do together in their free time can't be classified as PR. Save for the few fans who search his name on twitter,instagram,it's not _public_ knowledge that,for example, they were in Tokyo,in Mexico. The fact that some people really think he's planning his whole life around twitter,instagram sightings,hoping that someone recognizes them just in case a fan scours the web,is ridiculous.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not just an innocuous restaurant choice comment, the post was laden with a subtext that anyone can recognise, continuing the snark on Michael, Alicia and his life. Once again the negativity goes uncastigated... and those who object to it are berated....that  suggests an agenda  to my mind.


----------



## Morgane

lunadeagosto said:


> In my opinion Michael's problem is that he is a great actor, and many have assumed and have been thought that his character of Brandon Sullivan was Michael himself. This created a reputation as a womanizer and sex addict who at first was well, attracted many fans, and, while he did not have a fixed girlfriend did not care too much. That Fass hooked up with all his costar? Very exaggerated, but it is said, when really only been seen with Nicole, Zoe and now Alicia. There are many more that he did not mess with: Keira, Mia, Jennifer, Noomi, Charlize, Kate, Marion ... but it creates fame and lies down to sleep as we say in Spain.


I agree,and Shame is obviously the reason for the craziest blind items in places like CDAN.



pearlyqueen said:


> Reputation based on idle gossip over the years it has to be said, most of which can't be substantiated either...
> 
> Will have to disagree with you on what constitutes vitriol; as you've agreed you read here for some time before joining you will have seen posts *alleging Alicia's success is due to her giving sexual favours to Weinstein, *allegations that she's sly and manipulating, bad tempered, violent, controlling Michael, making him unhappy, a leech. Michael being portrayed as a fame hungry puppet, lazy and pretentious, and a cheating womaniser. Allegations of blackmail and Stockholm Syndrome... and it continues.
> So to summarise your stance, no harm in believing the worst about somebody without any evidence? Preferable to basing your views on all available evidence that very strongly supports Michael and Alicia being in a stable, healthy, happy committed relationship...


I wouldn't even call that vitriol.. It's simply idiotic nonsense.




Allie28 said:


> I wouldn't have time to scour the net either.  Not with maintaining at least a dozen different aliases on various forums, twitter, and tumblr, leaving negative comments on every online article about the couple, submitting fan fic blind items, inventing imaginary lovers, and being one of the faithful "anons" for FT, WC, and BG.  Not to mention coming up with explanations for every time the couple is seen together well after the oscars, TLBO's release and promo (just how LONG is this contract anyway??).
> I mean, after ALL that, I wouldn't have any time either.


 But those negative comments are left by PR-savvy casual commenters who can recognize a fauxmance when they see it. It reminds me of that long essay under their pics at the London premiere published by the Standard website..  Some casual commenters have really strong feelings towards TLBO and the huge promo tour..



aprilmayjune said:


> Other people do scour the internet just as much if not more--they just don't like what they find out so don't post it. their prerogative of course.
> 
> View attachment 3526926


This exchange reminds me of that woman on facebook who saw them in Sydney.


aprilmayjune said:


> Bro code is like an unspoken understanding between dudes but I've never figured out how it was supposed to relevant in this case. The poster declined to explain


Probably "Yup"  doesn't mean "Yes,I saw the woman in the pic",but "Yes,I saw the real girlfriend"


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Not just an innocuous restaurant choice comment, the post was laden with a subtext that anyone can recognise, continuing the snark on Michael, Alicia and his life. Once again the negativity goes uncastigated... and those who object to it are berated....that  suggests an agenda  to my mind.



Just found all this negativity laughable. The snark goes as far as restaurant choice ?! His mother also won't care what restaurant he goes ! [emoji38]
Prefer positive energy in normal daily life.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> @pearlyqueen That's because they don't really hate her, they are obsessed with her. The opposite of love is not really hate, it's indifference, and if they truly did not care, they would simply not talk about her. No, the goal is to discredit her because of the perceived slight of having something they want or think belongs to them.
> 
> Social scientists should study such behavior because it is really complex and rampant within online communities. I'm dead serious.



Sadly I have to agree; my observation of this behaviour opened my eyes to the bizarre and sometimes worrying levels of twisted obsession, grown women whipping themselves into frenzied online attacks on the partner of an actor they fancy and seem to think "belongs" to them...I'm resigned to the conclusion they can't be reasoned with...Can only hope they eventually lose interest in Michael...


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Then again Weinstein couple acts as though she dislikes him but ' runs' a blog dedicated to him. Strange pass times for some.


That's just a silly obsession. Cotillard,Canet,Fassbender,Vikander.. talking about idiotic nonsense.

http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/entertainment/harry-potter-katherine-waterston-439553
*You were recently reunited with Michael Fassbender in the sci-fi movie Alien: Covenant…*
‘I can’t wait for people to see this film, because Michael plays two different robots and he’s just incredible. I really felt like I was getting this preview of what my children’s children will experience – interacting with an A.I. that looks like a person. He made my job so much easier, because I didn’t feel like I was engaging with a human being.'

http://www.hotpress.com/news/19180773.html
"She’s also about to play space explorer Daniels in Ridley Scott’s _Alien: Covenant_, opposite Michael Fassbender – her second collaboration with the Irish actor. In _Steve Jobs_, Waterston played Jobs’ ex-girlfriend Chrisann Brennan, who is furious about Jobs’ refusal to acknowledge their daughter, Lisa. Frustrated and desperate, Waterston relished playing a character who was obviously being wronged, and who no longer cared to be polite about it.

“That’s what’s so brilliant about Aaron Sorkin,” the actress says of the film’s writer. “You see both perspectives of it, so sometimes you’re on Jobs’ side, and then you think, ‘Are you kidding me, motherfucker?’ It was pretty easy for me to understand her frustration, but it was really fun to play, and to act opposite Michael Fassbender.” While she and Fassbender were verbal sparring partners in _Steve Jobs_, she says it’s also been thrilling to work with him on the action-filled Alien: Covenant.

“*I’m in awe of his talent,” she sighs admiringly. “It’s difficult to remain in awe of someone when you’re working with them, because you need to get through the day and not just sit around drooling! But there are times with him when I look at him and he’s doing something so amazing, I forget myself. At one point in Alien we’re running and he did the most amazing robot run, I was just staring at him!*”

These are very good sites for the Alien updates
http://www.alien-covenant.com
http://www.avpgalaxy.net


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> Get past it , you know what people who aren't interested in any of this would think if they read this board , the truth can be hard to deal with I guess.. Look at this board some one says the slightest thing that is not in line with what you and others think and you jump on them . A restaurant choice comment has everyone all upset .. an agenda , lol


Hahaha this thread is always the hottest messiest hot mess. When nothing works, you can bet there will be "you wish he were your boyfriend" comment. So entertaining.


----------



## Selayang430

This thread won't be messy as other xxx or yyy blogs. Reasons being :
1/ there are rules 
2/ there are capable moderators/ admin
3/ there are sound minded and decent posters


----------



## Just Askin

When nothing works? Works for what?  Are you telling me what you do on here is your idea of fun?


----------



## Flatsy

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Social scientists should study such behavior because it is really complex and rampant within online communities. I'm dead serious.


No kidding.  This article http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired about one writer's run-in with Benedict Cumberbatch's fans touches upon it:

_These hate campaigns follow the same lines: There is always a shadowy omnipresent 'PR' (run by a management company or movie studio or record company) secretly controlling everything. However the woman is the chief villain. She may be just a "hired hand" paid to play a role, but she, not management or PR, is always the true evil genius secretly controlling everything. The male star is inevitably naïve and innocent or just plain abused and in need of rescue. 

There is usually a wronged true love in the background, though the true love may be a male or (or more rarely a female) co-worker, or an idealized hypothetical future love. Within each fangroup, leaders and followers emerge, sometimes with internal factions. The leaders always have anonymous and fiercely protected insider sources who confirm all their theories. Those "in the know" are superior to the sheep who buy mainstream PR, and firmly believe their brave attempts at outing the truth are being closely monitored by the star's panicked management.
_
That is dead-on about a certain group of Michael's "fans".


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> This thread won't be messy as other xxx or yyy blogs. Reasons being :
> 1/ there are rules
> 2/ there are capable moderators/ admin
> 3/ there are sound minded and decent posters


I was comparing it with other threads on the celebrity forum here. Not tumblr blogs. I dont deal with those.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> When nothing works? Works for what?  Are you telling me what you do on here is your idea of fun?


Nothing works with ridiculing the member whose post you dont agree with. Then hit them with the "you want Michael to be your boyfriend". Isnt that always the plan?


----------



## Selayang430

Esizzle said:


> I was comparing it with other threads on the celebrity forum here. Not tumblr blogs. I dont deal with those.



Hardly visiting other threads, not interested.
Luckily we have enough decent posters here to offset the negativity as well as outlandish 'theories'.


----------



## aprilmayjune

sometimes i do feel guilty that i've never once used this site to look at purses


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> No kidding.  This article http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired about one writer's run-in with Benedict Cumberbatch's fans touches upon it:
> 
> _These hate campaigns follow the same lines: There is always a shadowy omnipresent 'PR' (run by a management company or movie studio or record company) secretly controlling everything. However the woman is the chief villain. She may be just a "hired hand" paid to play a role, but she, not management or PR, is always the true evil genius secretly controlling everything. The male star is inevitably naïve and innocent or just plain abused and in need of rescue.
> 
> There is usually a wronged true love in the background, though the true love may be a male or (or more rarely a female) co-worker, or an idealized hypothetical future love. Within each fangroup, leaders and followers emerge, sometimes with internal factions. The leaders always have anonymous and fiercely protected insider sources who confirm all their theories. Those "in the know" are superior to the sheep who buy mainstream PR, and firmly believe their brave attempts at outing the truth are being closely monitored by the star's panicked management.
> _
> That is dead-on about a certain group of Michael's "fans".



Yep - this model ticks all the boxes re. Michael and Alicia. Still think it's sad that grown women delude themselves like this though...


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Nothing works with ridiculing the member whose post you dont agree with. Then hit them with the "you want Michael to be your boyfriend". Isnt that always the plan?


It's not a plan. It's what I believe. I can't think what else would inspire such behaviour. With your views why would you not post somewhere like minded? That's like me going onto Butterygossip and banging on all day how she is wrong, how she should let me openly say my piece and how unfair she is. The blog has a certain view favoured by the majority. I totally disagree with everything she says, apart from how good James McAvoy is. I think she has no clue about Michael BUT I have enough respect for her as a human to not want to badger her everyday. Her and her people may as well come from another planet as far as their grip on logic goes BUT what would I gain from antagonising or arguing with them all the time. I truly don't need or want that sort of attention.
So why do you do it?


----------



## Just Askin

So if those of us that are supposedly infatuated with this couple stopped posting what would the thread be left with? Wouldn't it just be another one of those 'blogs' that constantly slate Michael and his life choices. Isn't it kind of good to have an alternative to that?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Nothing works with ridiculing the member whose post you dont agree with. Then hit them with the "you want Michael to be your boyfriend". Isnt that always the plan?


Do you truly not see that it is you and a few others that actually instigate this scenario? Some members share stuff, some ask about the posts, some expand on or add to the posts, many lurk and enjoy the posts and some appear just to berate the post and the poster.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> sometimes i do feel guilty that i've never once used this site to look at purses


I have struggled with this too. I kind of landed right here and never left. Thousands of threads left unexplored.


----------



## Just Askin

https://1iota.com/Event/57777/Request


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> So if those of us that are supposedly infatuated with this couple stopped posting what would the thread be left with? Wouldn't it just be another one of those 'blogs' that constantly slate Michael and his life choices. Isn't it kind of good to have an alternative to that?



It is the main reason I stay in this thread and share info/ opinions with some posters. Don't want it to end up likes some xxx, yyy blogs that full of negativity, snarky remarks on his choices from life partner to dinner preference


----------



## Allie28

Flatsy said:


> No kidding.  This article http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired about one writer's run-in with Benedict Cumberbatch's fans touches upon it:
> 
> _These hate campaigns follow the same lines: There is always a shadowy omnipresent 'PR' (run by a management company or movie studio or record company) secretly controlling everything. However the woman is the chief villain. She may be just a "hired hand" paid to play a role, but she, not management or PR, is always the true evil genius secretly controlling everything. The male star is inevitably naïve and innocent or just plain abused and in need of rescue.
> 
> There is usually a wronged true love in the background, though the true love may be a male or (or more rarely a female) co-worker, or an idealized hypothetical future love. Within each fangroup, leaders and followers emerge, sometimes with internal factions. The leaders always have anonymous and fiercely protected insider sources who confirm all their theories. Those "in the know" are superior to the sheep who buy mainstream PR, and firmly believe their brave attempts at outing the truth are being closely monitored by the star's panicked management.
> _
> That is dead-on about a certain group of Michael's "fans".



Spot. On.


----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> sometimes i do feel guilty that i've never once used this site to look at purses



LOL....me neither.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Guessing this is NYC then?

http://www.averagesocialite.com/2016/05/assassins-creed-premiere-tba.html


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Guessing this is NYC then?
> 
> http://www.averagesocialite.com/2016/05/assassins-creed-premiere-tba.html



GMA is at 7 the next morning so hope so. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Or he'll be turning up in his pyjamas!


----------



## Just Askin

Has anyone got tickets for the GMA recording?


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> It's not a plan. It's what I believe. I can't think what else would inspire such behaviour. *With your views why would you not post somewhere like minded?* That's like me going onto Butterygossip and banging on all day how she is wrong, how she should let me openly say my piece and how unfair she is. The blog has a certain view favoured by the majority. I totally disagree with everything she says, apart from how good James McAvoy is. I think she has no clue about Michael BUT I have enough respect for her as a human to not want to badger her everyday. Her and her people may as well come from another planet as far as their grip on logic goes BUT what would I gain from antagonising or arguing with them all the time. I truly don't need or want that sort of attention.
> So why do you do it?


Unlike some people who cant handle different views/opinions, I have no problem with posting where other people dont share my opinion. I will post here as much as I want to and about whatever I want to. Why would you even think to tell other posters where they should or should not post?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Unlike some people who cant handle different views/opinions, I have no problem with posting where other people dont share my opinion. I will post here as much as I want to and about whatever I want to. Why would you even think to tell other posters where they should or should not post?



I wasn't telling you anything. I was asking why you continually try to wind people up? What fun do you get from creating a negative atmosphere?


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.etonline.com/media/video/exclusive_michael_fassbender_is_torn_between_crime_and_family_trespass_against_us-203377/


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Guessing this is NYC then?
> 
> http://www.averagesocialite.com/2016/05/assassins-creed-premiere-tba.html


You should go!!


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I wasn't telling you anything. I was asking why you continually try to wind people up? What fun do you get from creating a negative atmosphere?


If people get wound up, that's their problem. They could just as easily ignore and move on. I write what I want to write.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> You should go!!



I mean if someone offered me free tix I'd be down but the only thing that sounds worse than standing in a huge crowd outside the Battery Park Regal or AMC 25 in mid-December for hours is waking up at **** o'clock for this GMA thing


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> I mean if someone offered me free tix I'd be down but the only thing that sounds worse than standing in a huge crowd outside the Battery Park Regal or AMC 25 in mid-December for hours is waking up at **** o'clock for this GMA thing


Private screening on the 12th but tickets are free for GMA.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> If people get wound up, that's their problem. They could just as easily ignore and move on. I write what I want to write.


Yay for you being a strong, assertive, confident woman who does what she wants


----------



## carmencrem

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## carmencrem

http://blog.ubi.com/en-GB/assassins-movie-talking-fassbender-cotillard-kurzel/


----------



## lunadeagosto

Michael for GQ Russia, december source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender?

Look like he learned spanish


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!! Oh dear idle time leads to projecting ones own wishes on to others.
> 
> Not that I will ever meet him in real life, but my parts would just shrivel looking at his wrinkled face to even think about going there. I'm happy just watching his good work on screen. Everything else can stay far away


 Its funny u say that. I spoke to my dad on Sunday, he went to a bday party Friday night and went out Saturday with his friends. He's 84, 85 next month. And yet u have 20 somethings scouring the internet 24/7. Shame really, even I went out Saturday, lovely day it was


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> Michael for GQ Russia, december source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender?
> 
> Look like he learned spanish



Love that pic [emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

lunadeagosto said:


> Michael for GQ Russia, december source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender?
> 
> Look like he learned spanish


One word: YUMMY. Okay, I admit it, I'm ready to punch Alicia. Damn lucky woman!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

FassbenderLover said:


> Its funny u say that. I spoke to my dad on Sunday, he went to a bday party Friday night and went out Saturday with his friends. He's 84, 85 next month. And yet u have 20 somethings scouring the internet 24/7. Shame really, even I went out Saturday, lovely day it was


I volunteer to get you unlimited internet access. You know... it can be used on your phone, iPad or tablet. Technology you know.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> One word: YUMMY. Okay, I admit it, I'm ready to punch Alicia. Damn lucky woman!



Lol be careful as she's apparently the smollest, scariest swede who somehow stockholm syndromed a grown man.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol be careful as she's apparently the smollest, scariest swede who somehow stockholm syndromed a grown man.



 Those Vikings are no joke.


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Those Vikings are no joke.



Fassbender would make a great Viking...Shame the Icelandic sagas aren't known for their comedic aspects


----------



## FassbenderLover

I get the feeling some people are in love with me, they cant help replying instead of replying  . Ok, u got my attention. Now what?


----------



## aprilmayjune

FassbenderLover said:


> I get the feeling some people are in love with me, they cant help replying instead of replying  . Ok, u got my attention. Now what?



I dunno about you but I want to party with your dad


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

FassbenderLover said:


> I get the feeling some people are in love with me, they cant help replying instead of replying  . Ok, u got my attention. Now what?


Here! Just so you can flatter yourself some more.


----------



## Selayang430

FassbenderLover said:


> I get the feeling some people are in love with me, they cant help replying instead of replying  . Ok, u got my attention. Now what?



Business as Usual. About your posts , If it is violation, I will report. If there is something good, will click 'like'.


----------



## pearlyqueen

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/11/22/michael-fassbender-trespass-against-us-tracksuit-pants

Video interview [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I volunteer to get you unlimited internet access. You know... it can be used on your phone, iPad or tablet. Technology you know.



You can also use it on tumblr, twitter and lsa. Also work, college work, banking and household shopping. It is an amazing thing to be able to fully utilise it when you lead a full on busy life. What an invention. Lol love that you can even use it on the tube.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://blog.ubi.com/en-GB/assassins-movie-talking-fassbender-cotillard-kurzel/


"The man charged with tying this all together is the film’s director, Justin Kurzel. “Ubisoft was very generous and took me through all of the Assassin’s [Creed] games, where I discovered the origins of the franchise,” Kurzel says. “But after that, Ubisoft was clear and said, ‘now you have to investigate this story’s identity as a film.’ … I hadn’t played the game before getting involved in this project, but all of sudden, all the strong imagery I had seen learning about the game, it all started coming together.”
But what about the fans?
“I hope the fans see that we’ve respected what Assassin’s Creed is, but also I want them to be excited about the fact that this is a film,” Kurzel adds. “It’s a new story with new characters. They deserve to see us reaching for something new and different so they can have a new experience.”
Something Justin comes back to is the desire to “make this film for real.” Elaborating, he says that “there is very little green screen, and the practical effects were done with some of the best parkour athletes, slackliners, and Michael himself.” While he’s proud of what the film accomplishes, Kurzel says “it was ****ing hard … especially seeing your lead actor 100 feet up in the air on a wire.”





pearlyqueen said:


> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/11/22/michael-fassbender-trespass-against-us-tracksuit-pants
> 
> Video interview [emoji7]


Directed by Adam Smith (_Doctor Who_), _Trespass Against Us_ debuts exclusively Thursday on DirecTV, *before getting a theatrical release in 2017.*
[/QUOTE]
In UK?

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...-assassins-creed-india-china-film-ties-949914
"_Assassin's Creed _star Fassbender was quoted as saying that he thought the film could be compared to _The Matrix. _Asked about that, Lee says that “the film travels between dimensions, so perhaps you could say it is something like _The Matrix_." The adaptation of the popular video game franchise centers on the centuries-long struggle between the Assassins and the Templars"

Ubisoft of Head Content:
https://twitter.com/AymarMtl/status/801014136427712512
https://twitter.com/AymarMtl/status/80107500042604134


----------



## Morgane

lunadeagosto said:


> Michael for GQ Russia, december source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender?
> 
> Look like he learned spanish


Great pic!

Too cute:


----------



## Just Askin

Random but I will never tire of these two...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Morgane said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Too cute:



That gif is so adorable!


----------



## Selayang430

New poster - found it nicer than the one 'inside the stomach ' version


----------



## Esizzle

lunadeagosto said:


> Michael for GQ Russia, december source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender?
> 
> Look like he learned spanish


Wow he looks so good! Best he has looked in an editorial in a long while. Thanks!


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> New poster - found it nicer than the one 'inside the stomach ' version
> 
> View attachment 3529066


Still looks like fanart but better than the first one.


----------



## aprilmayjune

what's the theme of this shoot supposed to be??


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> what's the theme of this shoot supposed to be??



Empire awards winners 2012


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Empire awards winners 2012



Ohhh that makes more sense, everyone's a baby!


----------



## Just Askin

Making a difference...even in joggers.
Brad thinking " what are you wearing" ?


----------



## FassbenderLover

aprilmayjune said:


> I dunno about you but I want to party with your dad


 Go ahead, have fun


----------



## Just Askin

Waiting to see this film again is killing me!
https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/801453846065246209


----------



## Just Askin

Michael slaying the joggers


----------



## Just Askin

[emoji106]


----------



## Just Askin

TAU- Although this really looks like Michael  it is actually Sean Harris as Gordon Bennett (Wurzel).


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> TAU- Although this really looks like Michael  it is actually Sean Harris as Gordon Bennett (Wurzel).
> View attachment 3529736


I never thought it looked like him.  The body shape is all wrong.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I never thought it looked like him.  The body shape is all wrong.


I did when it very first came out. It was labelled as such so don't think I looked past the blue !


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Michael slaying the joggers
> View attachment 3529403



Indeed!


----------



## mollie12

The release date for Alien: Covenant is moving from August 4 to May 19, 2017.  I assume a teaser/trailer will be released within the next month.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...-debuts-release-date-moves-up-3-months-950286


----------



## kashlo

lunadeagosto said:


> Michael for GQ Russia, december source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender?
> 
> Look like he learned spanish



This picture is insanely beautiful


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/thefilmstage/status/801566333158772736


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^That's scary looking. I'm not going to lie, I might have to take a pass on this one. Same for Tomb Raider. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> The release date for Alien: Covenant is moving from August 4 to May 19, 2017.  I assume a teaser/trailer will be released within the next month.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/he...-debuts-release-date-moves-up-3-months-950286


Great news! I am actually looking forward to this movie!


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> Great news! I am actually looking forward to this movie!



Yeah, so am I.  I have no plans to see AC and though I saw X-Men:FC and DOFP, I probably won't catch up with Apocalypse.  But despite its flaws, I kind of like Prometheus for its design and mood, and I think "David" is one of MF's best performances (top 5 easily), so I can't wait to see what he comes up with for a second robot character.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, so am I.  I have no plans to see AC and though I saw X-Men:FC and DOFP, I probably won't catch up with Apocalypse.  But despite its flaws, I kind of like Prometheus for its design and mood, and I think "David" is one of MF's best performances (top 5 easily), so I can't wait to see what he comes up with for a second robot character.


Good decision not watching Apocalypse. It is a waste of time honestly. And yes I liked prometheus a lot too so I am excited to see where the new movie goes.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3529800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/thefilmstage/status/801566333158772736



Yikes!  The poster alone gives this scaredy cat the shudders but my friends are freaking out they're so excited!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yikes!  The poster alone gives this scaredy cat the shudders but my friends are freaking out they're so excited!



Poster looks very sinister - hope it delivers a result more akin to Alien than Prometheus, I found the film very poor and a major disappointment. Michael's performance was excellent and the only redeeming factor for me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This movie will be the bridging film to Alien.

And W O W that is a brilliantly effective poster. Love it.


----------



## lunadeagosto

source https://twitter.com/Rammading/status/801767687126913024?lang=es
For Empire, January 17


----------



## Selayang430

Empire Jan17


----------



## Selayang430

Empire Jan17 -


----------



## Just Askin

When you're  in a class, your tutor puts on Fish Tank as an example of UK social stereotypes and asks "Has anyone seen this film before ?"   Erm...maybe once or twice...


----------



## JaneWT

lunadeagosto said:


>



Love the pic, although they've styled him to look like Eddie Redmayne's older brother.


----------



## JaneWT

I enjoyed the Empire magazine pics, article and interview.  Relieved that the AC publicity appears to be cranking up.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3529800



I am LOVING that Covenant poster!!  And great news, too, that the release date has been brought forward three months.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Love the pic, although they've styled him to look like Eddie Redmayne's older brother.



Oh but Michael's so much more handsome than Redmayne - don't find him attractive at all!


----------



## JaneWT

Me neither- Redmayne doesn't do it for me in the slightest - but there is just a bit of a look about that pic!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Awww, Eddie is not attractive in the least, but I find him endearing in a dorky kind of way.


----------



## lunadeagosto

It's embarrassing that michael is not promoting ac ... (sarcasm)

It looks like he will be in Sydney this  next week, perhaps through Seoul, according to information from a radio station.
On December 7th they will be in Madrid, with Marion Cotillard, Javier Gutierrez and Carlos Bardem
source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/802279091567202304?lang=es


----------



## Just Askin

Just curious...do people believe that Michael's PR team/person or actually Michael himself  visit these fan blogs?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Just curious...do people believe that Michael's PR team/person or actually Michael himself  visit these fan blogs?



lol I feel like he'd scoop his eye out with a melon baller before he visited this or any other gossip blog of his own volition.

Some poor fox intern might be stuck with the gig to gauge interest in blockbusters like AC or Covenant. Pour one out for that guy.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> lol I feel like he'd scoop his eye out with a melon baller before he visited this or any other gossip blog of his own volition.
> 
> Some poor fox intern might be stuck with the gig to gauge interest in blockbusters like AC or Covenant. Pour one out for that guy.


 i agree but think  maybe he'd prefer to use Alan Rickman's spoon. I'm sure someone is paid to scan the media  for his name daily. But I doubt he would be egotistical enough to google himself these days.


----------



## carmencrem

I'm starting getting really excited for AC. At first I wasn't very much, and still I don't really like the trailer and how the cinematography seems to be in the middle-ages-part but I'm pretty sure the movie's gonna be something original and hopefully in a very good way. The articles seem interesting and michael looks beautiful (I keep preferring him in the present-part, with his blue eyes ). I don't have much time for pf -work commitments and other stuff keep me pretty busy- but I'm DAILY reading news on twitter etc and it seems that people who saw it (or the first minutes of it) loved it very much! I would have loved to post some good comments and reviews but there isn't any 'proper' one yet... I'm positive it's gonna be cool, I can't wait to see it.  
I'm proud of him working hard for this project and I'm looking forward to see promo stuff with him and the others, I like every single member of the cast, especially Marion which is one of my favourite actresses ever.


----------



## Just Askin

After doing some research (I'm allowed to visit crap blogs sometimes too) it seems some people do think Michael visits their blogs frequently. Not only this but they are under the impression  that he takes directives from them on  his career and private life. So with that in mind I would like to say "Michael, . Please keep going just as you are ".


----------



## Just Askin

I was told today that when TAU is released in Italy it is going to have a completely different name. One that I personally think totally undermines the message and point of the film. It will be called Crime Code.  Who makes these kind of decisions? From what they have said I can't see the Director, the Writer or the Lead Actors agreeing to such a change. Its almost as bad as TLBO being banjaxed by reviewers before it was even released. I've never given a great deal of thought to a film title before but this time I can see it making a difference.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> I was told today that when TAU is released in Italy it is going to have a completely different name. One that I personally think totally undermines the message and point of the film. It will be called Crime Code.  Who makes these kind of decisions? From what they have said I can't see the Director, the Writer or the Lead Actors agreeing to such a change. Its almost as bad as TLBO being banjaxed by reviewers before it was even released. I've never given a great deal of thought to a film title before but this time I can see it making a difference.


Idk why but its Italian culture. In Italy they change titles trying to translate them sometiems, other times they 100% change their nature to make them look appealing for the 'easy' kind of audience. 
The 2009 movie with McGregor, Williams and Jackman, called 'Deception', came out in Italy with the title "Sex List". 
Its a bad thing... yeah.


----------



## Selayang430

New BTS of AC - Long hair Michael


----------



## Selayang430

A musical with Steve McQueen? It's great news ! Approaching 40 and he is a bit aware of 'getting old' nowadays. I think for him if he is willing to he can act until very old


----------



## Hackensack

He's a little too self-conscious about getting old, I think.  In the first place, he isn't that old; and in the second, he has the sort of face that is more or less ageless.  He won't look much different in ten years from what he looks now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> A musical with Steve McQueen? It's great news ! Approaching 40 and he is a bit aware of 'getting old' nowadays. I think for him if he is willing to he can act until very old
> 
> View attachment 3532130



IMO the "musical with McQueen" started off as an off the cuff joke and just keeps getting recycled.... I don't ever see it happening.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> IMO the "musical with McQueen" started off as an off the cuff joke and just keeps getting recycled.... I don't ever see it happening.



I thought it is more or less on the pipeline! 
Michael didn't deny that so maybe still got some hope.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I thought it is more or less on the pipeline!
> Michael didn't deny that so maybe still got some hope.



Time will tell... but I wouldn't bet on it!


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## aprilmayjune

What does the subtitle say? The world is not enough?


----------



## lunadeagosto

The world never is enough.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/mfassbendermx/status/803055174822477824


----------



## artemis09

Looks like Michael and Marion have started AC promo in Australia


----------



## artemis09

LOL that tongue action


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> View attachment 3532962
> 
> LOL that tongue action


Have you got a source for this, please.


----------



## artemis09

It's from his tag on tumblr in the more recent posts. I wasn't sure how to put in the link for it, sorry.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> It's from his tag on tumblr in the more recent posts. I wasn't sure how to put in the link for it, sorry.


Ok. I'll look. Thanks.


----------



## artemis09

http://celebrities-hq.tumblr.com/post/153764788881/michael-fassbender-marion-cotillard-pose-during
Here's the link.


----------



## Just Askin

http://celebrities-hq.tumblr.com/post/153764788881/michael-fassbender-marion-cotillard-pose-during
Surprised myself and managed to do it


----------



## baewatch

I  the chemistry they had in Macbeth


----------



## artemis09

Oh, shoot. I managed to do it as well. My bad about posting at the same time.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...nto-the-video-game-world-20161125-gsy0x4.html


----------



## carmencrem

LOOK AT HIM!! I love him this shaved too, he looks like a baby! So beautiful.  
Marion is flawless too :3


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> LOOK AT HIM!! I love him this shaved too, he looks like a baby! So beautiful.
> Marion is flawless too :3



Clean - shaven . Maybe reshoot some screens for aliens.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> LOOK AT HIM!! I love him this shaved too, he looks like a baby! So beautiful.
> Marion is flawless too :3



It's been a while since we saw Michael so cleanly shaved!
I'm surprised Marion was allowed to fly, she looks heavily pregnant... when is she due?


----------



## carmencrem

Are marion's shoes comfortable? I don't like her dress very much but she's pregnant, I wasn't expecting anything really different. I'm a bit disappointed because she's One of those who always chooses carefully and super cool dresses. She looks super beautiful anyways, IMO, she had a unique class.
Michael is sooo thin! Good choice -white sweater, fair blue jeans  I've missed his beautiful face. Can't wait for the videos!


----------



## carmencrem

He's with emma(!?!)  right(?)


----------



## carmencrem

Aaaaa so beautiful!!!! They're funny


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> He's with emma(!?!)  right(?)



99.99% is Emma. She is good - takes one salary but serves two ! [emoji12][emoji14]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> 99.99% is Emma. She is good - takes one salary but serves two ! [emoji12][emoji14]


Yeah, it's surely emma. Now I saw the other pics etc. Nice. They're good friends too, she's been working for Alicia for a longer time!
I can't concentrate in anything else but the next stuff we'll see, today!


----------



## Selayang430

The shoes - grey color this round


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The shoes - grey color this round
> 
> View attachment 3533070
> View attachment 3533071
> View attachment 3533072


So beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Hackensack

Here is a Sydney interview: the show is called "The Project," 28 November.


----------



## Hackensack

Whoops, sorry I reposted--I don't know how I missed the first one!


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## carmencrem

Hackensack said:


> Whoops, sorry I reposted--I don't know how I missed the first one!


Don't worry! Xx


----------



## carmencrem

http://collider.com/assassins-creed...aign=collidersocial&utm_medium=social/#images THIS!!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> What does the subtitle say? The world is not enough?



Look...Blue Suede Boots just for you!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Look...Blue Suede Boots just for you!
> View attachment 3533358


lol i totally missed them, my brain immediately went here instead:


michael: hey i like that sweater
alicia: you know it's not going to fit you, right? i am almost literally half your size
michael: _fine, _i'll get my own then


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> lol i totally missed them, my brain immediately went here instead:
> View attachment 3533371
> 
> michael: hey i like that sweater
> alicia: you know it's not going to fit you, right? i am almost literally half your size
> michael: _fine, _i'll get my own then



Haha twinsis


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> lol i totally missed them, my brain immediately went here instead:
> View attachment 3533371
> 
> michael: hey i like that sweater
> alicia: you know it's not going to fit you, right? i am almost literally half your size
> michael: _fine, _i'll get my own then


Waaaa!!! I can't believe it! 

BTW.. michael AND James reunited at the NYE graham norton show! 
Im screaminggfjmfmkd!


----------



## Just Askin

Really excited for this film now.


----------



## Just Askin

carmencrem said:


> Waaaa!!! I can't believe it!
> 
> BTW.. michael AND James reunited at the NYE graham norton show!
> Im screaminggfjmfmkd!



This is the only programme we ever have the TV on for on New Years Eve. Loving it.


----------



## aprilmayjune

> _"_I just love the idea of DNA memory.
> 
> "It seemed to me to make sense in terms of a scientific theory, that we carry in our DNA the experiences of our ancestors and the knowledge of our ancestors."



Between this and "we come from fish, don't we?" I'm thinking science _really _wasn't his forte in school.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Between this and "we come from fish, don't we?" I'm thinking science _really _wasn't his forte in school.



The quote about DNA carries experience and knowledge of ancestors,  far- fetched but still far more safer than talking politics [emoji57].


----------



## Esizzle

That hair....those jeans....
Is he auditioning for a stay at home dad role or something? Lol


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yeah, even I have to admit that outfit is an eye sore. And I think he looks much better with facial hair.


----------



## artemis09

I actually like his hair here for some reason. It looks fluffy. Also, this is the same guy who wore a t shirt, jeans and flip flops to a premiere a few years ago. I don't expect much, haha. 



> Between this and "we come from fish, don't we?" I'm thinking science _really _wasn't his forte in school.



I seem to remember him saying he was more of a history buff in school, which makes sense for a lot of reasons. That said, I'm going to go into a mini-science rant here and say that his quote from above is not wrong or far-fetched, per se. All mammals are theorized to have descended from fish, and since humans are in fact mammals, it makes sense. This was long before the common ancestor of all primates including humans came about, but you get the idea. He does seem to muddle his words sometimes, though, poor bastard lol.


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics! I agree that he looks better with facial hair. Like this:





Or this:




But he looks very good in this photoshoot for THR:







Just Askin said:


> After doing some research (I'm allowed to visit crap blogs sometimes too) it seems some people do *think Michael visits their blogs frequently. Not only this but they are under the impression  that he takes directives from them* on  his career and private life. So with that in mind I would like to say "Michael, . Please keep going just as you are ".



Like the Cumberbatch "skeptics"..



Just Askin said:


> Really excited for this film now.



They should have just released this kind of clips..  I really like this idea of the Animus.Apparently,Ubisoft will use it in the next games. 











For German fans:


----------



## Morgane

http://fassys.tumblr.com


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Look...Blue Suede Boots just for you!
> View attachment 3533358



Lol. I didn't even notice the blue suede boots at first cause my eyes went right to Marion's shoes....whoa.  They are really....something.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25156510 https://epages.wordpress.com/2014/0...heories-can-we-remember-our-ancestors’-lives/ https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/genetic-memory-how-we-know-things-we-never-learned/ http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13278255 http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...heory-of-evolution-about-aquatic-8608288.html
He's not alone in his thinking...


----------



## Selayang430

"It's very much Michael's film"


----------



## carmencrem

Ok I think they're leaving Sydney. 
This guy is a celeb chaser (lol at those saying only Alicia takes pics with celeb chasers Ahahah) and took a pic with both Michael and Marion at the airport (?). 
He's also a ***** supporter, I don't want to talk about politics, but the more I stay away from his account the better I feel. 
This is his pic with Michael btw:


----------



## carmencrem

Ps: I know I'm in the minority but I love him clean shaved. This doesn't mean I don't like him with facial hair but when a man is truly handsome I love seeing his face too. 
I'm very into old-fashioned looks, so I like clean shaved or clean shaved + stache men more than the bearded ones, but Michael is one of those i like always, however he looks, whatever his style is.
I'm enjoying this promo tour tho, I enjoy seeing his face 100% once in a while.
Ps: they recorded tons of interviews!


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> "It's very much Michael's film"
> 
> View attachment 3534011


Thank you for this!


----------



## carmencrem

https://www.moas.eu/giving-tuesday/ I love it when he does these things. This is touching.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Ps: I know I'm in the minority but I love him clean shaved. This doesn't mean I don't like him with facial hair but when a man is truly handsome I love seeing his face too.
> I'm very into old-fashioned looks, so I like clean shaved or clean shaved + stache men more than the bearded ones, but Michael is one of those i like always, however he looks, whatever his style is.
> I'm enjoying this promo tour tho, I enjoy seeing his face 100% once in a while.
> Ps: they recorded tons of interviews!



You're not alone - prefer clean-shaven. For me, clean-shaven also implies discipline and cleaner when eating ( the foods , gravy won't stick to the beard [emoji13])


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://twitter.com/antovolk/status/803541249919741952?lang=es
I dont know how embedd videos
Ariane Labed very good accent, but stiff. Michael better than I expected, but worse than Ariane, but less stiffy, better perfomance...more natural. It's said like this?


----------



## Cinemafan

Morgane said:


> Thanks for the pics! I agree that he looks better with facial hair. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he looks very good in this photoshoot for THR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Cumberbatch "skeptics"..
> 
> 
> They should have just released this kind of clips..  I really like this idea of the Animus.Apparently,Ubisoft will use it in the next games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For German fans:



Looks handsome and nice gray boots !


----------



## artemis09

He looks fine most of the time when he's clean shaven, but I think I preferred that look when he was a little younger. The stubble or full-on beard give him a nice rugged appearance nowadays. I wonder if he'll look much different in Alien compared to Prometheus.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

lunadeagosto said:


> https://twitter.com/antovolk/status/803541249919741952?lang=es
> I dont know how embedd videos
> Ariane Labed very good accent, but stiff. Michael better than I expected, but worse than Ariane, but less stiffy, better perfomance...more natural. It's said like this?


I'm glad to hear the Spanish isn't a total disaster. Hopefully the two of them won't sound too out of place alongside some of the other actors who are native Spanish speakers.

It's only 3 weeks away!! I keep seeing the TV spot and my heart races every time I see it lol


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> Ps: I know I'm in the minority but I love him clean shaved. This doesn't mean I don't like him with facial hair but when a man is truly handsome I love seeing his face too.


 I'm all about the clean-shaven look, too.  I don't mind the stubble so much, but I just love the fresh-faced look on Michael.


----------



## JaneWT

Yay for Graham Norton!  I think they share an agent so I thought Michael would be putting in an appearance on the show to promote AC.  The Christmas and NYE episodes are usually filmed early/mid December, I think.  Very exciting!


----------



## JaneWT

So this Esquire Magazine where Michael's on the cover - is that just the US version?  I've looked for it a couple of times here in the UK and think it must be, because I can't find it.  Can't believe I didn't pick up on that.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It's not that I don't think he's handsome clean shaven, I do, but I think he looks much older without the facial hair. As he says, when he does start to get older it won't matter, but for now without the beard you can see all the lines in his face. However, I do know there is nothing wrong with that, it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## JaneWT

I wish I could get excited about the Assassin's Creed film; I really, really wish I could.  I am trying, but it's just not happening.  As a non-gamer, nothing in those trailers or clips is thrilling to me, and it worries me that I am thinking this.  All the anticipation I feel is down to the new pics and interviews that we're getting, and relates entirely to Michael having a new film coming out, rather than the film itself.  This anticipation is swiftly turning to a feeling of nervousness when I think about how much there is riding on the success of AC.  I'll go and see it of course, but I just don't feel at all positive about it.


----------



## Just Askin

Lovely Interview



https://au.be.yahoo.com/entertainme...arion-cotillards-flatulence-yahoo7-be/?cmp=st


----------



## gingerglory

They were referring this interview apparently at the beginning http://www.nova100.com.au/show/mich...g-memory-australia-involves-spiders-and-penis 

lol


----------



## Just Askin

http://ow.ly/gz4f306E0iX
Another funny interview. Must have been just before the previous one.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> They were referring this interview apparently at the beginning http://www.nova100.com.au/show/mich...g-memory-australia-involves-spiders-and-penis
> 
> lol



Sorry. I didn't realise it was the same one.


----------



## Just Askin

Not sure if these have already been posted...either way...yummy!


----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It's not that I don't think he's handsome clean shaven, I do, but I think he looks much older without the facial hair. As he says, when he does start to get older it won't matter, but for now without the beard you can see all the lines in his face. However, I do know there is nothing wrong with that, it's just a matter of preference.


Really? I think he looks way younger without the facial hair lmao I love how different perceptions / preferences people have.


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> Ps: I know I'm in the minority but I love him clean shaved. This doesn't mean I don't like him with facial hair but when a man is truly handsome I love seeing his face too.
> I'm very into old-fashioned looks, so *I like clean shaved or clean shaved + stache men *more than the bearded ones, but Michael is one of those i like always, however he looks, whatever his style is.
> I'm enjoying this promo tour tho, I enjoy seeing his face 100% once in a while.
> Ps: they recorded tons of interviews!


I know..









lunadeagosto said:


> https://twitter.com/antovolk/status/803541249919741952?lang=es
> I dont know how embedd videos
> Ariane Labed very good accent, but stiff. Michael better than I expected, but worse than Ariane, but less stiffy, better perfomance...more natural. It's said like this?


Thanks! Anyway,I agree with him about  the trailers.



JaneWT said:


> I wish I could get excited about the Assassin's Creed film; I really, really wish I could.  I am trying, but it's just not happening.  *As a non-gamer, nothing in those trailers or clips is thrilling to me, and it worries me that I am thinking this. * All the anticipation I feel is down to the new pics and interviews that we're getting, and relates entirely to Michael having a new film coming out, rather than the film itself.  This anticipation is swiftly turning to a feeling of nervousness when I think about how much there is riding on the success of AC.  I'll go and see it of course, but I just don't feel at all positive about it.


I actually like the clips. I think they've illustrated some basic elements of the plot in a more effective way. But I agree that the film trailers are just trying to appeal to the gamer,younger crowd. And this can be a problem.

This video  was shot some months ago.I remember when the videographer Devin Graham posted about it on his instagram profile.


http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-28/michael-fassbender-on-assassin's-creed/8063706?pfmredir=sm

I learnt how to do a roly-poly, that was I think the first step!

"No, basically I did as much parkour training as I could in a short time, then just general sort of fitness levels…

"In fact, most of the fighting would be me, but then sort of obviously the high jumps, 'leap of faith' and things like that, we got professionals in to do that."
















http://theplaylist.net/a24-dates-tr...hael-fassbender-plus-new-clip-photos-20161129
"Fresh off a festival run this fall, *A24*‘s “*Trespass Against Us*” —the directorial debut of *Adam Smith, *a visual collaborator of *The Chemical Brothers*— is now dated for a January 20 2017 theatrical release. If you’re a *DirectTV* subscriber, you already have the ability to see it now, having started November 24th"


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Lovely Interview
> 
> View attachment 3534478
> 
> https://au.be.yahoo.com/entertainme...arion-cotillards-flatulence-yahoo7-be/?cmp=st


I prefer these "vis-a-vis" interviews. 





































_"Are there any other shameful secrets you can share about each other?_*”* 















Source


----------



## Morgane

Photographed by John Russo:


----------



## Just Askin

https://t.co/uwL7m72qqn


----------



## Just Askin

http://t.umblr.com/redirect?z=https...xyNUdGRlhuSQ==&b=t:Erf4ZdaJpee35s-er20QVw&m=1
*Michael Fassbender and Marion Cotillard annoy each other*


----------



## FassbenderLover

At The Today Show


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Do you think there might be another full-length trailer for AC before the release? I was hoping there would be something different that wasn't quite so "young gamer" oriented. Something with different music, I guess. Maybe it's too late to be introducing new trailers at this point.


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> Do you think there might be another full-length trailer for AC before the release? I was hoping there would be something different that wasn't quite so "young gamer" oriented. Something with different music, I guess. Maybe it's too late to be introducing new trailers at this point.



I was wondering how they would pitch this. Suppose the 'business ' side has to play to its safe base audience. That having been said, I'm looking forward to a decent film. Not an AC player but it's been around me since it started so I'm familiar with the world. This one will be an across the generations Christmas cinema trip for me and mine.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Happy Independence Day


----------



## Just Askin

Damien Walters. This guy is amazing.
https://instagram.com/p/BNcLFsRBC8p/


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> I know..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Anyway,I agree with him about  the trailers.
> 
> 
> I actually like the clips. I think they've illustrated some basic elements of the plot in a more effective way. But I agree that the film trailers are just trying to appeal to the gamer,younger crowd. And this can be a problem.
> 
> This video  was shot some months ago.I remember when the videographer Devin Graham posted about it on his instagram profile.
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-28/michael-fassbender-on-assassin's-creed/8063706?pfmredir=sm
> 
> I learnt how to do a roly-poly, that was I think the first step!
> 
> "No, basically I did as much parkour training as I could in a short time, then just general sort of fitness levels…
> 
> "In fact, most of the fighting would be me, but then sort of obviously the high jumps, 'leap of faith' and things like that, we got professionals in to do that."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://theplaylist.net/a24-dates-tr...hael-fassbender-plus-new-clip-photos-20161129
> "Fresh off a festival run this fall, *A24*‘s “*Trespass Against Us*” —the directorial debut of *Adam Smith, *a visual collaborator of *The Chemical Brothers*— is now dated for a January 20 2017 theatrical release. If you’re a *DirectTV* subscriber, you already have the ability to see it now, having started November 24th"



Lol thank you Morgane  


Morgane said:


> I prefer these "vis-a-vis" interviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Are there any other shameful secrets you can share about each other?_*”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


AHAHAHHA they're so funny I'm loving this promo tour. I'm having a blast. Marion is amazing, she's glowing. The pregnancy is making her even more beautiful.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Fitness levels...


----------



## Just Askin

He really did learn to do a Roly-poly, Bless him.


----------



## artemis09

I let out a loud laugh at his "nuts" pun in the interview with the snake bite story. They haven't interviewed together in a long time, probably not since Cannes last year. The seem really comfortable around each other.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i'm just disproportionately proud of him for finally getting a proper tan


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> i'm just disproportionately proud of him for finally getting a proper tan



Well on his hands and face, anyway.


----------



## mollie12

Berlin interviews begin tomorrow.


----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> Do you think there might be another full-length trailer for AC before the release? I was hoping there would be something different that wasn't quite so "young gamer" oriented. Something with different music, I guess. Maybe it's too late to be introducing new trailers at this point.


Yes,I would have liked to see another type of trailer. I think it's too late.

Other funny interview:
http://www.wsfm.com.au/shows/jonesy-amanda/assassins-creed-stars-marion-cotillard-michael-fassbender



http://thefass.tumblr.com/post/153877084495












 Does anyone know the link to the interview?


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> That hair....those jeans....
> Is he auditioning for a stay at home dad role or something? Lol


LOL!!


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane I think this is it


----------



## Selayang430

Berlin photocall


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BNeGXxrDfLu/


----------



## carmencrem

Marion's look rocks today. Michael is super beautiful, with that lovely shirt (I'm pretty sure it's his favourite one now lol) of his.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

carmencrem said:


> Marion's look rocks today. Michael is super beautiful, with that lovely shirt (I'm pretty sure it's his favourite one now lol) of his.



Yeah, they're both looking GREAT in Berlin.

Anyone know if there are any other red carpet premieres planned other than Dec 12th in NYC? London perhaps?

As for the rest of the promo tour, I'd guess they're headed to London after Berlin as Michael is due at the BIFA event on the 4th. Or maybe they'll make a stop in Paris?


----------



## aprilmayjune

adorable gifset that i cannot for the life of me figure out how to embed
http://aguilaar.tumblr.com/post/153898479539/vesperlynds-altairiaa


----------



## ScorpionDoom

aprilmayjune said:


> adorable gifset that i cannot for the life of me figure out how to embed
> http://aguilaar.tumblr.com/post/153898479539/vesperlynds-altairiaa


----------



## pearlyqueen

Link to video of the full Berlin press conference here:
https://www.facebook.com/thecodexne...828.1528888727362569/1794075830843856/?type=3


----------



## carmencrem

Thank you so much! I love what he said about politics and modern times. How we think we've evolved and cool, whilst we still make happen similar things to the terrible ones happened 60/70 years ago.
He's brilliant.
Also.. I love Kurzel's curiosity to travel through Keith Richards' memories: lol what a crazy trip! 
Great team. Excited for the movie. Now I get a different vibe from it, which is cool.
Marion's earring is >>>> super.
Aaaaaaand... idk about London yet.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Soo, Michael will be in "El Hormiguero", a spanish talk show a little crazy. I hope they  broadcast the program on the   evening  on 8th,  that is festive, but with my luck they will broadcast on seventh, that I must work
Jennifer Lawrence taped the same program, they will broadcast on 15th


----------



## Selayang430

#Michael Fassbender# at the 'Assassin's Creed' photo call at Cafe Moscow in Berlin, Germany. 16.12.1


----------



## Selayang430

This time he looks like 35 only ! Another reason to be clean-shaven


----------



## mollie12

He looks really great and fit right now.  I'm just going to tune out anything he actually says until the Malick comes out.  I think everything he says about AC sounds painfully stupid.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

hey, hey, I see a little stubble there. He looks great!


----------



## baewatch

ScorpionDoom said:


>



Hahaha love it!!


----------



## mollie12

I noticed on Twitter that a lot of people were reacting to the AC trailer being played during/after the Gamer Awards...and all the reactions were negative from people who should be the core audience. This is going to be such an embarrassment for him.


----------



## artemis09

Wow, those photo call pictures remind me a little of how he looked at TIFF 2013 when 12 YAS premiered there. That was an amazing look for him and this looks similar, sans the suit.


----------



## artemis09

Oh dear. If the gaming audience isn't reacting well to it, then I can understand why he may be nervous while promoting it.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I noticed on Twitter that a lot of people were reacting to the AC trailer being played during/after the Gamer Awards...and all the reactions were negative from people who should be the core audience. This is going to be such an embarrassment for him.


Can you link me to some of the reactions please. Not sure where to look. Thank you.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Can you link me to some of the reactions please. Not sure where to look. Thank you.


Ok. Got it. No worries.


----------



## Just Askin

I think AC will at least get a fair shot at getting watched in the first place. I won't worry until these people bhave actually seen it.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I think AC will at least get a fair shot at getting watched in the first place. I won't worry until these people bhave actually seen it.
> View attachment 3536516



I don't really go to search the response. On and off saw some in twitter/ Facebook, mainly are positive.
It's a big budget movie so naturally one will feel a bit more nervous


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I noticed on Twitter that a lot of people were reacting to the AC trailer being played during/after the Gamer Awards...and all the reactions were negative from people who should be the core audience. This is going to be such an embarrassment for him.


Really? Negative in what respect?
I knew it was going to be a financial disappointment but was hoping that gamers and critics would at least like the movie.


----------



## Esizzle

Selayang430 said:


> This time he looks like 35 only ! Another reason to be clean-shaven
> 
> View attachment 3536452
> View attachment 3536453


He has a stubble. Makes him look a hundred times better and younger than when he is clean shaven.


----------



## Just Askin

New clip
https://instagram.com/p/BNgCKT_h4k5/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hmm, I get the impression some gamers are struggling with the concept of games and films being completely different entities... and several seem worked up about "no Desmond". Maybe more should be done to emphasise that the film is BASED on the game and its concept rather than being a direct narrative replica?


----------



## Just Askin

Look how rough and old and unhappy he looks these days 
http://haedall.tumblr.com/post/153933799896


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@Just Askin I hope you are not including me in the old and unhappy category. My comment is pure esthetic preference.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> @Just Askin I hope you are not including me in the old and unhappy category. My comment is pure esthetic preference.


Not at all. In fact I wasn't digging at anyone. I've just been amused at the comments all across the 'fandom' about his just flown across the world, clean shaven, shiny, surfers face.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Not at all. In fact I wasn't digging at anyone. I've just been amused at the comments all across the 'fandom' about his just flown across the world, clean shaven, shiny, surfers face.



Lol I know where you're coming from [emoji6]


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> Look how rough and old and unhappy he looks these days
> http://haedall.tumblr.com/post/153933799896
> View attachment 3536789
> View attachment 3536791
> View attachment 3536793
> View attachment 3536795



He really did look younger than his age in Berlin on that first day. 

As for Assassin's Creed, reading tweets after whatever they showed at the Game Awards was a major downer. There were a few people expressing excitement, but most were very down on the whole thing. 

But overall (just generally, not specifically after the Game Awards), I'd say there are more positive tweets about it than negative. I'm still cautiously optimistic that it'll all turn out ok in the end.


----------



## artemis09

This reminds me of a conversation I was having with one of my siblings a few weeks ago about the movie. He's a gamer who has played the AC games but is also kind of a film buff and he's actually now excited about it. A while back he wasn't but after seeing the second trailer and more footage he's more confident about the film. It was nice to see that perspective at least but I'm still a little cautious.


----------



## carmencrem

ICON El Pais - out tomorrow! Found on Instagram


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## lunadeagosto

icon, scanners, pitiful, from moi

I am a desaster


----------



## Blueberry12

At least seeing LBO !
Lots of AC pix everywhere...


----------



## carmencrem

lunadeagosto said:


> icon, scanners, pitiful, from moi
> 
> I am a desaster


So beautiful!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## carmencrem

Idk if some of you are Russian , here.. 
I studied the language for some years, it's incredibly difficult for me, but the most beautiful language on earth.
Btw... https://twitter.com/xoccts/status/805067436642959369


----------



## lunadeagosto

uff. I resign...I hope we will see  him tomorrow  in British Idependient Awards


----------



## baewatch

Just saw Michael Fassbender in person going into the Awards tonight. Defo comes across Irish as he is! Hah Nice grey suit on!


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Morgane I think this is it



Thanks!



ScorpionDoom said:


> Yeah, they're both looking GREAT in Berlin.
> 
> Anyone know if there are any other red carpet premieres planned other than Dec 12th in NYC? London perhaps?
> 
> As for the rest of the promo tour, I'd guess they're headed to London after Berlin as Michael is due at the BIFA event on the 4th. Or maybe they'll make a stop in Paris?


They will be in Paris tomorrow.



pearlyqueen said:


> Hmm, I get the impression some gamers are struggling with the concept of games and films being completely different entities... and several seem worked up about "no Desmond". Maybe more should be done to emphasise that the film is BASED on the game and its concept rather than being a direct narrative replica?


Not only that,I've also seen some people complaining about the film being more focused on the modern time part,which (imo) is actually essential for the plot.



ScorpionDoom said:


> He really did look younger than his age in Berlin on that first day.
> 
> As for Assassin's Creed, reading tweets after whatever they showed at the Game Awards was a major downer. There were a few people expressing excitement, but most were very down on the whole thing.
> 
> But overall (just generally, not specifically after the Game Awards), I'd say there are more positive tweets about it than negative. I'm still cautiously optimistic that it'll all turn out ok in the end.


They showed the last trailer (I suppose) and the carriage chase clip for the VR experience. But,apparently,judging by some complaints about the cuts,not everyone noticed that it was heavily edited.. And,honestly,tweets like  this
@Wonchopmonkeyma
Let's get you hyped for the Assassin's Creed movie by showed  you footage based on the future bits noone likes #GameAwards
don't tell me anything about the  quality of  the  film. I don't think they've done a great work with the trailers but ,save for the music,I think the response to the footage and the clips has been mostly positive. At least judging by what I've seen on the facebook page,reddit,youtube,Ubisoft forums. Anyway,they've probably screened it in London,Sydney (I've read about a guy who liked it) and it's sure they've screened it in Berlin.


http://variety.com/2016/film/news/assassins-creed-tops-studios-tv-ad-spending-1201927793/


> In this week’s edition of the _Variety_ Movie Commercial Tracker, powered by iSpot.tv, Twentieth Century Fox claims the top spot in TV ad spending with “Assassin’s Creed.”
> 
> Ads placed for the action adventure film had an estimated media value of $5.02 million through Sunday for 791 national ad airings across 31 networks. Behind it in second place: Lucasfilm’s “Rogue One: A Star Wars Story,” which saw 301 national ad airings across 27 networks, with an estimated media value of $4.83 million.
> TV ad placements for Walt Disney Animation’s "Moana” (EMV: $4.63 million), Warner Bros.’ “Collateral Beauty” ($4.59 million) and Paramount Pictures’ “Office Christmas Party” ($4.31 million) round out the chart.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/fassbenderuk/status/805494854277099520



Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## Morgane

Source: @FassbenderUK


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

HOT damn!!!


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Just saw Michael Fassbender in person going into the Awards tonight. Defo comes across Irish as he is! Hah Nice grey suit on!


Lucky you! Are his legs as short in person as they come across in photos?


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Lucky you! Are his legs as short in person as they come across in photos?


I didnt notice actually. He is a nice height anyway! Slightly shorter then I thought he was. He posed for loads of pics with fans which was generous. j Doran looked kinda akward with the fan thing. Michael just dived in and was generous with his time.


----------



## Cinemafan

He looks so good , nice suit !


----------



## Cinemafan

Esizzle said:


> Lucky you! Are his legs as short in person as they come across in photos?


You think he just photographs that way ? He does have a longer torso . Seems to be the 6 feet tall he says he is .


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> You think he just photographs that way ? He does have a longer torso . Seems to be the 6 feet tall he says he is .


I think he is shorter than 6 feet. His body is weirdly proportioned lol. The legs are too short for how long his torso is haha


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video of Michael at Old Billingsgate for BIFA tonight:

http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb8e5cdd

He appears to have Emma with him again as his PR from what I could see..


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> I think he is shorter than 6 feet. His body is weirdly proportioned lol. The legs are too short for how long his torso is haha


The body looks okay to me--more than acceptable!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> The body looks okay to me--more than acceptable!



Just checking ...but we're talking about this body, right?


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Just checking ...but we're talking about this body, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538917



Just double checking...this body...?



View attachment 3538946


----------



## Morgane

Dave Johns (I,Daniel Blake) was predictable. 







Tom and Lorenzo:
"*GodDAMN can that man fill out a pair of jeans. *He’s even making those big white bobo kicks look … well, not “hot” so much as “not as ridiculous as they’d look on someone else.” His whole look is kind of flawlessly executed. Sure, it’s all standard casual wear for men, but everything he’s wearing looks high quality and fits him perfectly. If you’re going to do casual for a photo call, this is the way to do it."
 




















Source





kathii_88I can't say how much I love this pic
Michael Fassbender is one of my favourite actors
Today I really meet him and he's such a sweetheart


----------



## Morgane

Cosmopolitan Russia (source:@BeatFassbender )






TLBO press conference:





















http://kendaspntwd.tumblr.com/post/153908497239


----------



## baewatch

He left the awards as soon as the after party started. I was at it.


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> He left the awards as soon as the after party started. I was at it.


Lucky you. I hope you had a good evening.


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Lucky you. I hope you had a good evening.


Thanks! Yeah it was fun! Lots of dancing involved


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Thanks! Yeah it was fun! Lots of dancing involved



On a Sunday night??! Good luck with Monday morning. Hope there's no tube or packed buses involved for you [emoji1374]


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> The body looks okay to me--more than acceptable!


He looks ok most days but he doesnt know how to dress for his body.
He looks like an elongated little person here. Its the fluffy jacket and the dad jeans combo doing absolutely nothing for him.


----------



## Esizzle

Who is the Emma and why are people so concerned if she is working for Michael or not? What story am I missing?


----------



## Cinemafan

Esizzle said:


> Who is the Emma and why are people so concerned if she is working for Michael or not? What story am I missing?


She works for Vikander . I see what you mean about the clothes .. He seems to care about comfort more . He looks ok to hang out but probably not for something like this .. Whatever. Face looks very good!


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.esquire.co.uk/style/news/a10422/how-the-white-trainer-took-over-the-world/
It's all about the crisp white crep !


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Who is the Emma and why are people so concerned if she is working for Michael or not? What story am I missing?



I think they share PR people now or something? Not sure since when


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> On a Sunday night??! Good luck with Monday morning. Hope there's no tube or packed buses involved for you [emoji1374]



Sunday nights can be the most interesting! As long as there is no work the next day!Which is rare of course! Luckily my week starts on Tuesday. I wouldnt be much use in work tomorrow


----------



## Esizzle

Cinemafan said:


> *She works for Vikander* . I see what you mean about the clothes .. He seems to care about comfort more . He looks ok to hang out but probably not for something like this .. Whatever. Face looks very good!


I see. Grasping at straws lol.
His face and hair are both looking really good. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> I think they share PR people now or something? Not sure since when


Hopefully this one can earn her pay unlike the last one.


----------



## Just Askin

What a bit.. of a negative person. Good grief.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Hopefully this one can earn her pay unlike the last one.



I think it's sweet of her to share--her people are undeniably great at their jobs (and i don't say this just because i'm contractually obligated to as part of the world's biggest PR Posse )


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I think it's sweet of her to share--her people are undeniably great at their jobs (and i don't say this just because i'm contractually obligated to as part of the world's biggest PR Posse )



Yeah I agree - Emma's a friend of Alicia's too, I think she's Scottish - heard her chatting at the TLBO premiere in London. Makes sense for Michael and Alicia to share resources where possible; I noticed he has a male stylist accompanying him on this AC promo trip who appears to be close to Emma - all good [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## lunadeagosto

Now in Paris:


----------



## carmencrem

Yes, he works with Emma now and yes he has a groomer who is following him lately -for premieres and photoshoots-. Cool, he looks gorgeous.
He was amazing yesterday night! 
Just saw the interview from Paris! Next stop Spain or...? Spain I think (?).


----------



## Cinemafan

lunadeagosto said:


> Now in Paris:



Marion looks so naturally pretty here , very cute looking Michael . Looking forward to this , probably see it after work with two guys I work with when it opens . Thanks for video


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> What a bit.. of a negative person. Good grief.


Interesting....


----------



## ScorpionDoom

lunadeagosto said:


> Now in Paris:




Marion looks gorgeous here, and what a pleasure to hear her speak in French. I'm not all that familiar with her - I've only seen her in a couple of films and not too many interviews. I just remember her being really spaced out and dull in one of the Macbeth interviews I saw, but I guess that was just an off day because she seems very charming on this tour.


----------



## Allie28

On the cover of this months London Calling....







Source:  https://twitter.com/SterlingDeVere


----------



## Allie28

New AC Stills ...


















Source:  https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Interesting....


Of all the posts that's the one you find interesting? Hmmm interesting indeed.


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> Marion looks gorgeous here, and what a pleasure to hear her speak in French. I'm not all that familiar with her - I've only seen her in a couple of films and not too many interviews. I just remember her being really spaced out and dull in one of the Macbeth interviews I saw, but I guess that was just an off day because she seems very charming on this tour.


She did look gorgeous today. I also realised its the first time I've heard her speak French . Think it's time to go over her filmography.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Marion is one of the best of her generation. Jeux D'Enfants is my favorite work of hers in which she stars with her partner Guillaume Canet. La Mome is, of course, spectacular.

I haven't seen Macbeth yet, it's on my list though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Marion looks gorgeous here, and what a pleasure to hear her speak in French. I'm not all that familiar with her - I've only seen her in a couple of films and not too many interviews. I just remember her being really spaced out and dull in one of the Macbeth interviews I saw, but I guess that was just an off day because she seems very charming on this tour.



She's wearing that added pregnancy bloom very well! Michael's looking very good indeed recently too [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Marion is one of the best of her generation. Jeux D'Enfants is my favorite work of hers in which she stars with her partner Guillaume Canet. La Mome is, of course, spectacular.
> 
> I haven't seen Macbeth yet, it's on my list though.


Love Shakespeare, love Macbeth and theirs is my favourite version, having just knocked Ian McKellan off my top spot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not sure if this has been posted yet?


Really cute interview with Michael and a Singapore gal at her very first press junket


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Really cute interview with Michael and a Singapore gal at her very first press junket



Awww That is so sweet. Love how upfront she was.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Awww That is so sweet. Love how upfront she was.



Yeah and Michael was tickled by her candidness! 
Btw, have you ever seen that London Calling magazine before? Can't remember coming across it...


----------



## Just Askin

Funny enough I saw a London Calling van on Friday in Crouch End. New so was trying to check it as I passed. Something about media was all I got.
Allies post seems to be from a London letting agent mag. Think what I saw was from London Calling.com
Non the wiser..sorry[emoji12]


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet?
> 
> 
> Really cute interview with Michael and a Singapore gal at her very first press junket




She was adorable!  I would totally be as nervous as she was if I were to interview him.  He was really sweet with her too.  Cute interview.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Funny enough I saw a London Calling van on Friday in Crouch End. New so was trying to check it as I passed. Something about medi was all I got.
> Allies post seems to be from a London letting agent mag. Think what I saw was from London Calling.com
> Non the wiser..sorry[emoji12]



Hmmm - maybe check out all the estate agents in Crouch End and beyond... [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

At BIFA last night - Michael admitted to a criminal past....nicking multi vitamins, lol [emoji23] 


He's at 1:04


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> At BIFA last night - Michael admitted to a criminal past....nicking multi vitamins, lol [emoji23]
> 
> 
> He's at 1:04




Not condoning theft...but typical London drama student living on noodles, toast,tea /coffee and cheap vitamins Bless him [emoji23]


----------



## JaneWT

Michael will be on (not the film star) Chris Evans's BBC Breakfast Show on Friday, along with Bruno Tonioli (God help Fass getting a word in edge-ways there) and Kaiser Chiefs (yay).


----------



## Allie28

Who says this man is losing his looks??  NOT ME!!!!












https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> I think it's sweet of her to share--her people are undeniably great at their jobs (and i don't say this just because i'm contractually obligated to as part of the world's biggest PR Posse )


Sweet of Alicia? LOL I am sure her PR can sign a contract with other clients without getting her permission or even her opinion. If Michael's new PR can help him, all the more power to them.
LOL at PR Posse!!! haha


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Michael will be on (not the film star) Chris Evans's BBC Breakfast Show on Friday, along with Bruno Tonioli (God help Fass getting a word in edge-ways there) and Kaiser Chiefs (yay).



Thanks for the info - will record it.
Maybe Bruno can persuade Michael to appear on Strictly - he can brush up his dancing skills to rival Alicia's! [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Who says this man is losing his looks??  NOT ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily



Nor me! Think Michael looks better than he has for years [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for the info - will record it.
> Maybe Bruno can persuade Michael to appear on Strictly - he can brush up his dancing skills to rival Alicia's! [emoji6]


I've never watched it properly but Michael gliding over the dance floor would probably convert me to an ardent fan!!!


----------



## Just Askin

How I feel after reading some peoples posts


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cy8CTrcXgAAbsxH.jpg


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I've never watched it properly but Michael gliding over the dance floor would probably convert me to an ardent fan!!!



I've never watched it but I would if Michael was on it! He and Alicia were dancing the two step in Austin recently I recall - would love to have seen that too!


----------



## Just Askin

https://media.giphy.com/media/3oz8xPLXZBTy1OtIpG/giphy.gif


----------



## carmencrem




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

They are so gorgeous.


----------



## Morgane

Cinemafan said:


> She works for Vikander . I see what you mean about the clothes .. He seems to care about comfort more . *He looks ok to hang out but probably not for something like this *.. Whatever. Face looks very good!


I've seen him with a better casual look,but I agree with T&L and other commenters on their blog that his recent looks were appropriate for the circumstance. These are  just photo calls. Marion was probably a bit too overdressed.



Just Askin said:


> How I feel after reading some peoples posts
> View attachment 3539577
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cy8CTrcXgAAbsxH.jpg


 I want to know what they asked..



carmencrem said:


>


Thanks! I particularly like the second photo.


This will be funny  :
https://twitter.com/El_Hormiguero/status/805877195612835840
Muy pronto en El Hormiguero 4 estrellas mundiales: Jennifer Lawrence, @prattprattpratt, Michael Fassbender y Marion Cotillard #SanzResinesEH

https://twitter.com/DrewMcWeeny/status/805940246252617728
@kristapley: Whether or not you expect them to crack it, publishing your top 10 list before "Passengers" and "Rogue One" have screened is super lame.
@DrewMcWeeny: @kristapley ASSASSIN'S CREED, baby. Voted straight ballot on it yesterday at LAFCA, sight unseen. I feel good about this choice.

Interview with AlloCiné:
https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154753594355148&id=107276450147&refsrc=http

Kurzel interviewed by Premiere
http://www.premiere.fr/Cinema/News-Cinema/Assassin-s-Creed-la-suite-du-film-pendant-la-Guerre-froide


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BNp3PlsjHp5/


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> https://twitter.com/DrewMcWeeny/status/805940246252617728
> @kristapley: Whether or not you expect them to crack it, publishing your top 10 list before "Passengers" and "Rogue One" have screened is super lame.
> @DrewMcWeeny: @kristapley ASSASSIN'S CREED, baby. Voted straight ballot on it yesterday at LAFCA, sight unseen. I feel good about this choice.



You know this is irrelevant/a joke, right?  He hasn't seen the film and said earlier in the year that the AC script he read was absolute garbage & that he had no interest in the film.


----------



## Morgane

Source: m-fassbender.com















Source:@BeatFassbender


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> You know this is irrelevant/a joke, right?  He hasn't seen the film and said earlier in the year that the AC script he read was absolute garbage & that he had no interest in the film.


Obviously I knew the part about the LAFCA ballot was a joke,but reading the other reply to his tweet and considering that Tapley was talking about other blockbusters,I thought that he was expressing some interest (trailers/clips/buzz).. If those were his other tweets,I guess I totally misinterpreted  the tone..
Anyway,I think they've rewritten/modified the script several times before filming. I'm not sure what version he was talking about.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Of all the posts that's the one you find interesting? Hmmm interesting indeed.


Yes.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Yes.


 Good Job.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Any one else surprised that Ariane labed is married to a dude? She is acing those queer lady vibes


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Yes.


Someone is obsessed with us.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Any one else surprised that Ariane labed is married to a dude? She is acing those queer lady vibes


Lol. I can't with you!!!

(But yes I thought the same thing too. Very Kristen Stewart-y vibe from her)


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Someone is obsessed with us.


Actually, your friend quoted me so I was answering her query. Nice of you to feel the need to hold her hand in support though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Actually, your friend quoted me so I was answering her query. Nice of you to feel the need to hold her hand in support though.



Lol, as if...they wish...last week's shipping forecasts have more to offer....loool.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Actually, your friend quoted me so I was answering her query. Nice of you to feel the need to hold her hand in support though.


There was no query and I don't need my hand held. And this friend thing again....


----------



## Selayang430

New poster looks much better than the 'inside stomach '


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> There was no query and I don't need my hand held. And this friend thing again....



Ok. Meanwhile, Michaels looking buff...


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> My bad. Must have got you mixed up with someone that says exactly the same things as you do.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Ok. Meanwhile, Michaels looking buff...
> 
> View attachment 3540173


An apology would suffice, I don't need the excuses. As you can see this is not the first time. It is one thing to defend one's beliefs, it is another to have to defend yourself to falsehoods that have been created by others... repeatedly.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> An apology would suffice, I don't need the excuses. As you can see this is not the first time. It is one thing to defend one's beliefs, it is another to have to defend yourself to falsehoods that have been created by others... repeatedly.


Some people have too much idle time. 

Are you excited about assasins creed? I think I'm going to watch it the weekend it comes out unless my family's plan changes. More excited about rogue one and Sing though. Haha!


----------



## FassbenderLover

Esizzle said:


> Some people have too much idle time.
> 
> Are you excited about assasins creed? I think I'm going to watch it the weekend it comes out unless my family's plan changes. More excited about rogue one and Sing though. Haha!


 Im more excited to see Assassin's Creed and Passengers than Sing and R1


----------



## Allie28

From Twitter so take it with a grain of salt...

_Michael Fassbender's crime thriller, The Snowman is test screening in LA this Thursday. Be on the lookout for any reactions._


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> From Twitter so take it with a grain of salt...
> 
> _Michael Fassbender's crime thriller, The Snowman is test screening in LA this Thursday. Be on the lookout for any reactions._



Hmm, could be...I read about another Snowman LA test screening in November...


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Some people have too much idle time.
> 
> Are you excited about assasins creed? I think I'm going to watch it the weekend it comes out unless my family's plan changes. More excited about rogue one and Sing though. Haha!


OMG SING!!! I cackle whenever I see the trailer. If it is well received, it may need to be a PostXmas week solo sneak away experience (there is NO ONE in my life that would believe I would be interested in this film and I would prefer to keep it that way. Keep your family films to yourself!! LOL!!!)
My AC interest is rising. I saw adverts for it (and the competition) during the highly rated Thanksgiving and Sunday NFL games and MF is putting in the effort so, yes, very good chance I will see it opening weekend.


----------



## Hackensack

I'm going to see AC when it opens, and I'm excited about it.  I didn't see the recent Star Wars, so I likely won't see R1.  Sing?  I don't know; probably not.  Passengers--I like JLaw but not Pratt, so later for that one.


----------



## lunadeagosto

source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender


----------



## aprilmayjune

lunadeagosto said:


> source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender



conversely: 



(aka the duality of man)


----------



## lunadeagosto

Always beautiful


----------



## carmencrem

Michael in Paris (from ig) 
So beautiful!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> An apology would suffice, I don't need the excuses. As you can see this is not the first time. It is one thing to defend one's beliefs, it is another to have to defend yourself to falsehoods that have been created by others... repeatedly.


I  have no reason to give excuses. What on earth are you talking about???  Apologise for what?  What falsehood did I accuse you of? Defend your beliefs???  this is a celeb gossip blog, not Church or a court of law !  Are you ok?  Cos right now you are making me feel a little uncomfortable.
Here..have another picture...


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> My bad. Must have got you mixed up with someone that says exactly the same things as you do.


Excuses.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> I  have no reason to give excuses. What on earth are you talking about???  Apologise for what?  What falsehood did I accuse you of? Defend your beliefs???  Janey  Mac , this is a celeb gossip blog, not Church or a court of law !  Are you ok?  Cos right now you are making me feel a little uncomfortable.
> Here..have another picture...
> View attachment 3540721


If you are talking to me, you should call me by my handle. It is not Janey Mac, nor do I know of a Janey Mac, or have I ever heard of a Janey Mac. Yet, somehow you have quoted me with a Janey Mac reference. I have stated multiple times that alternatives to my handle are unacceptable.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> If you are talking to me, you should call me by my handle. It is not Janey Mac, nor do I know of a Janey Mac, or have I ever heard of a Janey Mac. Yet, somehow you have quoted me with a Janey Mac reference. I have stated multiple times that alternatives to my handle are unacceptable.



Seriously now you are just getting annoying. Do you now how to use google to check things you may not understand? The whole world does not revolve around you. Why are posting a comment from so far back I can't even find it?


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Seriously now you are just getting annoying. Do you now how to use google to check things you may not understand? The whole world does not revolve around you. Why are posting a comment from so far back I can't even find it?


This was post #22902. It was entered today, 12/6/16.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> I  have no reason to give excuses. What on earth are you talking about???  Apologise for what?  What falsehood did I accuse you of? Defend your beliefs???  Janey  Mac , this is a celeb gossip blog, not Church or a court of law !  Are you ok?  Cos right now you are making me feel a little uncomfortable.
> Here..have another picture...
> View attachment 3540721


Here it is again with the Janey Mac references.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't know how to post gifs, but this is appropriate. http://michael-fassbender.tumblr.com/post/154141253268/asexuallehnsherr-any-woman-exists-robin


----------



## Esizzle

Why would a member here need to use google to search something they shouldn't have been referred to by anyways? We aren't allowed to use names other than the username to address others, are we? Because I have a good nickname for someone here...


----------



## Just Askin

Because you seem a little confused I'm gonna help you out. This was the conversation...


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Why would a member here need to use google to search something they shouldn't have been referred to by anyways? We aren't allowed to use names other than the username to address others, are we? Because I have a good nickname for someone here...


Well if you understood it you would realise its not a reference to her. Surprised at you not knowing that, you being so worldly wise and all.


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> Because you seem a little confused I'm gonna help you out. This was the conversation...
> View attachment 3540900
> View attachment 3540902
> View attachment 3540905
> View attachment 3540906
> View attachment 3540907
> View attachment 3540909
> View attachment 3540910
> View attachment 3540913
> View attachment 3540915


The reason why you don't understand may have something to do with the people on your "ignore" list. I have never placed anyone on "ignore" so those are all yours. I am confused at how exactly you can reply to those you choose to "ignore"....


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Well if you understood it you would realise its not a reference to her. Surprised at you not knowing that, you being so worldly wise and all.


It's a way of saying Jesus Christ without saying gods name in vain. Why do you assume other people would care about an Irish saying? News flash no one does.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Why would a member here need to use google to search something they shouldn't have been referred to by anyways? We aren't allowed to use names other than the username to address others, are we? Because I have a good nickname for someone here...


Ridiculous. I'm referring to this situation and not anyone in particular. Unbelievable.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> The reason why you don't understand may have something to do with the people on your "ignore" list. I have never placed anyone on "ignore" so those are all yours. I am confused at how exactly you can reply to those you choose to "ignore"....


Lol at the screenshots. Too much idle time. 

By the way I just realized the first post that you commented on was originally on a post of mine for no reason other than to belittle what I had written. Toooooo much idle time.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> OMG SING!!! I cackle whenever I see the trailer. If it is well received, it may need to be a PostXmas week solo sneak away experience (there is NO ONE in my life that would believe I would be interested in this film and I would prefer to keep it that way. Keep your family films to yourself!! LOL!!!)
> My AC interest is rising. I saw adverts for it (and the competition) during the highly rated Thanksgiving and Sunday NFL games and MF is putting in the effort so, yes, very good chance I will see it opening weekend.


Haha!! I'm so excited for Sing. Going to take my niece and nephew to it. I have an excuse to watch it with them lol. 
And yes, I am excited for AC now too. Looking forward to what the reviews are going to look like. Just going by the trailer, it looks like an entertaining movie


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> It's a way of saying Jesus Christ without saying gods name in vain. Why do you assume other people would care about an Irish saying? News flash no one does.


If you knew this why did you accuse me of referring to your friend as Janey Mac? But kudos for standing up for her though


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Lol at the screenshots. Too much idle time.
> 
> By the way I just realized the first post that you commented on was originally on a post of mine for no reason other than to belittle what I had written. Toooooo much idle time.


Yep. I have no life. Just this blog to keep me company. Nice of you to join me.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where is the police who only wants us to talk about the movies?


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Lol at the screenshots. Too much idle time.
> 
> By the way I just realized the first post that you commented on was originally on a post of mine for no reason other than to belittle what I had written. Toooooo much idle time.


LOL!! You just can't....


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> The reason why you don't understand may have something to do with the people on your "ignore" list. I have never placed anyone on "ignore" so those are all yours. I am confused at how exactly you can reply to those you choose to "ignore"....


Ok. So I put ignore on when people start to get on my nerves. Like after today's conversation with you. That's why it showed up on the screen shots I took to help you follow said conversation as you seemed a little lost about who said what.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I didn't know you were Irish, just asking. What part? My brother in law is from Ireland.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Where is the police who only wants us to talk about the movies?


They'll be by soon I'm sure. 
Did you watch the Paris Q&A? AL kept waiting for Michael to make her laugh or pull a face. He was like "what, I'm just listening ". MC seemed to enjoy the banter too.


----------



## mchris55

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Where is the police who only wants us to talk about the movies?


Moonlight, really, really liked it. I didn't LOVE it like others did. I think it will be easily be the leader in my clubhouse though because I doubt its stiffest competition, which is LaLa Land, will surpass it for me. I HATE HATE HATE musicals.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@Just Askin No, I'm not paying attention because the movie doesn't interest me. I should watch though because I love them both.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I didn't know you were Irish, just asking. What part? My brother in law is from Ireland.


I was born in London. All my family up to an older brother are from Dublin. Where is your brother-in-law from?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> @Just Askin No, I'm not paying attention because the movie doesn't interest me. I should watch though because I love them both.


AL and MC spoke in French. Watch the bit with AL. It is funny.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> It's a way of saying Jesus Christ without saying gods name in vain. Why do you assume other people would care about an Irish saying? News flash no one does.


I'm sure Irish people do


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I was born in London. All my family up to an older brother are from Dublin. Where is your brother-in-law from?



He's from county cork.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> AL and MC spoke in French. Watch the bit with AL. It is funny.


Can you point me to the interview, please?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Can you point me to the interview, please?


From about 9:40 is what made me laugh.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thank you, @Just Askin! Marion pronounced Michael in very typical French.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thank you, @Just Askin! Marion pronounced Michael in very typical French.



My pleasure. Try to put the sub titles on but they were so out of sync I could understand the French more than them! Can imagine him threatening before they went on stage that he was gonna make her laugh or something. 
I'm done for today. Night.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Good night! I speak French so the disconnect was funny.


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Where is the police who only wants us to talk about the movies?


Ah more snark from the usual suspects ! And the same ones liking it. You can talk about whatever you want , stopped caring .


----------



## Cinemafan

Didn't see it , but how about Loving , Nocturnal Animals , Denial ? Acting was good in Loving , N.A. left me with mixed emotions , disturbing , Denial was solid.


----------



## Selayang430

Back to topic about  Michael - GQ Germany


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNtzHzOBsEE/?taken-by=maydelmanager
So little Javier Gutierrez, so tall keuchkerian...


https://www.instagram.com/p/BNtzAJQghaZ/?taken-by=beacastroylvp


----------



## carmencrem

EW / September


----------



## carmencrem

ICON El Pais: 
Lol at the interviewer asking him if he and Alicia want to procreate and to pass their super sexy DNAs to their children (Michael kinda smiles and says "it's personal..."). 
Btw the article is about AC, prep for the movie and plot,  but also about his life and career. I'm not Spanish but I can understand many things written in the article. Not everything but it's okay. Here are some scans for Spanish fans:
https://twitter.com/fassbender_mx/status/806464314819362816

https://twitter.com/fassbender_mx/status/806464599243587586


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> ICON El Pais:
> Lol at the interviewer asking him if he and Alicia want to procreate and to pass their super sexy DNAs to their children (Michael kinda smiles and says "it's personal...").
> Btw the article is about AC, prep for the movie and plot,  but also about his life and career. I'm not Spanish but I can understand many things written in the article. Not everything but it's okay. Here are some scans for Spanish fans:
> https://twitter.com/fassbender_mx/status/806464314819362816
> 
> https://twitter.com/fassbender_mx/status/806464599243587586



Can understand why he answered "it's personal ". If he had said yes, the interviewer will follow up with such questions: when ? How many children? Prefer boy or girl ? Why ? So on ........


----------



## Selayang430

Michael with Justin Kurzel，Marion Cotillard、Carlors Bardem、Javier Gutierrez in Madrid


----------



## carmencrem

!! He looks amazing and Marion... oh my is she pregnant? Really? I mean I know she is but look at her! Wow.


----------



## Just Askin

These two pictures are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## carmencrem

!


----------



## Hackensack

For some reason I thought Marion would use her pregnancy to bow out of promotions for this film--and it would have been a good excuse!  I love that she is promoting it so hard.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/fassywassy/status/806558450473988096


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/cultura-en-rtvees/assasian/3823038/
My gifs


----------



## aprilmayjune

AOLBuild in NYC?


----------



## Esizzle

Those bangs on Marion are tragic. Hope they are just clip ons


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> AOLBuild in NYC?



???


----------



## gingerglory

aprilmayjune said:


> AOLBuild in NYC?


yeah but it's full already. https://www.eventbrite.com/e/michae...illiams-and-justin-kurzel-tickets-30090879631
glad to see the cast doing it. It will be streaming online live also.


----------



## carmencrem

He's so cute.  I can't. 
Source: tumblr blog "thefass"


----------



## Just Askin

These 'dad shoes' are by Common Projects and are very much in style at the moment. I guess not everyone can appreciate what's current.


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3542048
> View attachment 3542049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 'dad shoes' are by Common Projects and are very much in style at the moment. I guess not everyone can appreciate what's current.


 Not everyone sees it as "dad shoes", for instance, white shoes like this are a part of "Korean Wave" style. It is much considered as "it" over there. I guess it really depends on one's own perspective and keep it open-mind.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> Not everyone sees it as "dad shoes", for instance, white shoes like this are a part of "Korean Wave" style. It is much considered as "it" over there. I guess it really depends on one's own perspective and keep it open-mind.



Totally, just read so many comments about 'old tennis shoes' etc. They are very 'in' in UK&I at the moment, especially these particular ones. Worn with everything. Crisp white crep! Wish I could spend £250 on a pair of trainers [emoji41]


----------



## Morgane

Selayang430 said:


> New poster looks much better than the 'inside stomach '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540151


I think this remains the best poster








carmencrem said:


> !! He looks amazing and Marion... oh my is she pregnant? Really? I mean I know she is but look at her! Wow.


Yes,she looked really good.I think it's her best look. 



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3541431
> View attachment 3541433
> 
> These two pictures are absolutely gorgeous.





@kwonkwon__: MET MICHAEL FASSBENDER YESTERDAY IN MADRID AND I SWEAR HE IS THE  KINDEST GUY EVER SHSJJS #AssassinsCreedMovie 
 @kwonkwon__: @BeatFassbender THANK YOU! I swear he was AMAZING. We were waiting for him so we called him hut he was on the phone so we dont want to
 @kwonkwon__: @BeatFassbender bother him. But after he finished the phone call, he just came to us and was very worried about everybody getting a photo
 @kwonkwon__: @BeatFassbender and their stuff signed. he was so so kind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Patrich95: BUENO QUE HOY HE CONOCIDO A MICHAEL FASSBENDER   https://twitter.com/Patrich95/status/806597815539470336/photo/1





With Carlos Bardem:





https://mobile.twitter.com/Ubisoft_Spain/status/806509181125718022/photo/1


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> yeah but it's full already. https://www.eventbrite.com/e/michael-fassbender-marion-cotillard-jeremy-irons-michael-k-williams-and-justin-kurzel-tickets-30090879631
> glad to see the cast doing it. It will be streaming online live also.


I guess this AC promo tour is already surpassing the _huge_ TLBO promo tour.. 

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2016120...no-respetar-fans-del-videojuego/1449222.shtml
















http://jacintatveit.tumblr.com/post/154181618398/he-looks-shy-idk-why-lol-x-x

This guy is also a fan of the game,so his opinion is interesting:
http://letterboxd.com/finchet/film/assassins-creed/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Morgane said:


> *I guess this AC promo tour is already surpassing the huge TLBO promo tour.. *
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2016120...no-respetar-fans-del-videojuego/1449222.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jacintatveit.tumblr.com/post/154181618398/he-looks-shy-idk-why-lol-x-x
> 
> This guy is also a fan of the game,so his opinion is interesting:
> http://letterboxd.com/finchet/film/assassins-creed/


Is that really him? He only promotes movies when Alicia forces/uses him for PR. Get it together girl.


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Is that really him? He only promotes movies when Alicia forces/uses him for PR. Get it together girl.


----------



## artemis09

...Anyway, I don't know what to make of those grey pants. They almost look like sweatpants but they also look a little like slacks, haha. 

That letterboxd review is interesting. It's just one review, but given Kurzel's directing style, I had a feeling there was going to be issues with the dialogue and pacing. That said, at least that person enjoyed it and the action sequences seem like they're well done from what they said.


----------



## Just Askin

Maybe these...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It looks girly on the model, but not on Michael, thank goodness.


----------



## Selayang430

Michael [emoji3]


----------



## artemis09

Ah, those are the pants. They do look a lot different on the model, but he has a different build so it makes sense.


----------



## artemis09

Selayang430 said:


> Michael [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542398


LOL what.


----------



## Esizzle

artemis09 said:


> ...Anyway, I don't know what to make of those grey pants. They almost look like sweatpants but they also look a little like slacks, haha.
> 
> That letterboxd review is interesting. It's just one review, but given Kurzel's directing style, I had a feeling there was going to be issues with the dialogue and pacing. That said, at least that person enjoyed it and the action sequences seem like they're well done from what they said.


They do look sweatpantsy. But 100 times better than the dad jeans he was rocking in Australia. Hope he left them behind there.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3541431
> View attachment 3541433
> 
> These two pictures are absolutely gorgeous.


Are these TLBO publicity pics from around the time Alicia was shooting that role where she plays a biracial character? Because she looks just so bl....uh so dark. Alicia definitely likes to get in character.


----------



## Just Askin

Sounds to me like someone has an issue with dark skin. I'm sure there is a term for that.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Maybe these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542380


lol that sounds like four pairs of pants in one. cotton? silk? donegal tweed? chinos? WHY NOT ALL OF THE ABOVE

that's why burberry makes the big bucks and i don't, i guess


----------



## Esizzle

Just admiring your idol's ability to really sink into the role, including slapping on a different skin color.


----------



## aprilmayjune

whose idol is more problematic is literally the worst game ever, let's never play

instead let's talk about fashion industry double standards and how the cheapest pair of burberry pants for women (LITERAL SWEATPANTS) is twice as expensive as the one's MF is wearing.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> whose idol is more problematic is literally the worst game ever, let's never play
> 
> instead let's talk about fashion industry double standards and how the cheapest pair of burberry pants for women (LITERAL SWEATPANTS) is twice as expensive as the one's MF is wearing.


Burberry's checked design is so tacky. I cringe when I see people carrying bags or wearing rainboots or jackets covered with that design. I guess they make good suits for Michael so he should keep wearing them.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

This is the sunset from last Saturday. Looking across North West London. No significance really. Just thought as Michaels girlfriend is probably under its gaze somewhere, it would give a certain someone something else to dislike, moan about and object too. Wouldn't want boredom to set in!


----------



## Just Askin

Would you look at that. Michael dyed his hair dark brown....oops..no wait a moment...must be something to do with the photographers lighting! My silly mistake.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> This is the sunset from last Saturday. Looking across North West London. No significance really. Just thought as Michaels girlfriend is probably under its gaze somewhere, it would give a certain someone something else to dislike, moan about and object too. Wouldn't want boredom to set in!



CNBC - U.K. House prices hit 7-month high in November. Luckily they have bought their house(s)!earlier!  I bet north west is a popular residential area.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> CNBC - U.K. House prices hit 7-month high in November. Luckily they have bought their house(s)!earlier!  I bet north west is a popular residential area.



That part of north west London where Alicia resides is indeed very popular and very expensive! I'm sure she and Michael are pleased to have bought the new property before recent price spikes!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> whose idol is more problematic is literally the worst game ever, let's never play.


I've had 3 idols in my life and all 3 have passed so... although one of those is still the cause of debate today...


----------



## Just Askin

Feb edition SFX mag

HOW HOT DO THEY LOOK?


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BNwIvA1hnBM/


----------



## lunadeagosto

Michael is back in London, looks like doing radio interviews:
https://twitter.com/simonmayo/status/806815089114447872

https://twitter.com/Mike_P_Williams/status/806807514079600640


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> They do look sweatpantsy. But 100 times better than the dad jeans he was rocking in Australia. Hope he left them behind there.


The pants and sneakers are hideous. LOL!!
The review is cool. It sounds like that person enjoyed it overall.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Just admiring your idol's ability to really sink into the role, including slapping on a different skin color.


Well, now....


----------



## Just Askin

Now all we need to see is the word 'grandpa' and we will all know exactly where you are coming from


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^ I don't think you even need that.


----------



## lunadeagosto

source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender

Marion y Michael in London


----------



## lunadeagosto

Interview with Michael and Marion

Michael Fassbender stars and produces 'Assassin's Creed', a cerebral interpretation of a video game by Justin Kurzel.

    LUIS MARTÍNEZ Madrid

08/12/2016 14:41

A famous video game turned into a movie by the same director and even identical actors who previously adapted Macbeth. Shakespeare, not Ubisoft. Rare. If you want to complicate the equation a little more, it has been shot here in Spain, between the pre-conciliar Seville (back in the times of the Holy Office), Almería by Sergio Leone and attentive Madrid of the Atleti. Indeed, during part of the footage (just a few seconds, but very evident) what comes out flat is the Vicente Calderon football stadium. One more fact for the bewilderment: in the cast, and more than brilliantly, Javier Gutiérrez as Max Inquisitor, Carlos Bardem and a furious and perfect Hovik Keuchkerian. How do they stay? For good or evil, Justin Kurzel's Assassin's Creed is an anomaly in the blockbuster world. And as such it behaves from the foreground.

"We are aware that a movie of pure entertainment without good and bad is not the usual," says actor and producer of all this, Michael Fassbender, shortly before presenting the film that opens on 23 December. And he continues: "What attracted me from the beginning is the ability of the tape to, from a story of fiction, from fantasy, to ask questions about who we are and have been throughout history. The Templars are presented as the elite of society. They thought there were human beings more valuable than others. The killers, for their part, fight them. We could talk about imperialism and a revolutionary group that tries to assert freedom of expression. "

Exaggerated or not, the truth is that the fantasy devised by the Australian Kurzel navigates between the frenzied action and the monologue on without giving up anything, neither the hot flashes nor, all things being said, the cephalic. "Before we were controlled by the Church, then by politics and now by consumerism," says the character played by Jeremy Irons deep just before two moles with muscles drowned without breathing. And so. "In a way, the film invites us to challenge every aspect that comes our way in life. Nothing is true, everything is allowed. We live in a world in which everything comes perfectly defined: what we must dress, eat, do ... To live is to question everything, "says the Shakespearean director. It is time to ask the question.

"What does Macbeth have to do with Assassin's Creed?"

-The violence. In both cases, violence is the element that commands behavior and social relations. You live by her and you surrender in front of her.

The answer is from Kurzel. Not far away, Fassbender completes: "We are thirsty for blood. It is a constant in the history of mankind. Controlling violence defines us and makes us men. You, for example, have bullfights. It is like a form of liberation, of catharsis. The idea is to provoke a reflection on this. Without forgetting, of course, that it is a genre film intended to entertain.

"What do you think of the bulls?"

"I do not have an opinion, because I've never been to a race." I like animals and I dislike the idea that the bull should die. But I can understand and appreciate the theatricality and the magnetism that comes from the encounter of the animal with the human being.

There are statements in which it is possible to hear the noise of thought. Fassbender knows he says what he says is wrong.

But, wait a minute, what's all this about? Swords or doctoral theses? To situate ourselves, Assassin's Creedes tells the story of two families, let's call them the same, facing each other over time. Some protect the sacred fruit that guarantees free will and others struggle to eliminate it. On the one hand, the murderers, who, despite what seems, are the good (or almost); On the other, the Templars whom, by discarding, they have to be the villains in search of control of all this. Otherwise, the old and eternal controversy between freedom and security, but in very free format. Maybe too much.

"Is not it almost a heresy to adapt a Shakespeare play and then a videogame without first going through a purification ceremony?"

"Both the Bard and video games were and are the most popular ways of understanding the world. It is very easy for people who do not play despise the video games. But that speaks more of his prejudices than of his education. The important thing is not the format but the quality. There are good and bad books, movies and video games.

Word of director. For asking.


Google translate

http://www.elmundo.es/cultura/2016/12/08/58486c41268e3e5d578b4625.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lots of new pics on Getty from today's London photo call - here's a flavour:










Best yet IMO!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Well, now....


where is the lie though? HAHA!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> The pants and sneakers are hideous. LOL!!
> The review is cool. It sounds like that person enjoyed it overall.


Pants are hideous. Sneakers are ok. The outfit doesnt work too well. But you know the tragic trainwreck that is Marion's style on this press tour distracts from Michael's not so fashionable choices so its all good.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Now all we need to see is the word 'grandpa' and we will all know exactly where you are coming from



I sometimes wonder if the negative brigade who seem to enjoy sniping at Michael/Alicia/his work/appearance etc were Tricoteuses in a former life...?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3542618
> 
> Feb edition SFX mag
> 
> HOW HOT DO THEY LOOK?


dis my aesthetic


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I sometimes wonder if the negative brigade who seem to enjoy sniping at Michael/Alicia/his work etc were Tricoteuses in a former life...?



 Too funny! I can so easily envisage it.


----------



## carmencrem

Beautiful and happy. I'm not fond of her outfit but hey she's super pregnant and still rocks. + she looks beautiful today. She's glowing.
For Michael....... no words


----------



## Just Askin

When someone calls what is currently the height of fashion " not so fashionable ". Okaaayyy [emoji85]


----------



## mollie12

These showed up on my feed today:

@davidehrlich
just saw 15 minutes of Ridley Scott's new ALIEN movie, and spoiler alert: investigating mysterious planets is still not a dynamite idea.
(It seems like DEAD SPACE and there are back-bursters now. looks scary. At the risk of hyperbole, it almost looks as scary as earth!)
also, and you guys aren't going to believe this, but the ALIEN: COVENANT trailer features a slow, sad cover version of a classic song.

@ThePlaylist
#AlienCovenant looks terrifying. Throwback to Alien 1 & 2. Looks like full blown horror. #Fox2017Preview
Nauseating and many "holy ****" moments. #AlienCovenant #Fox2017Preview. Hosts asks, "did you lose your lunch?" from footage.
Katherine Waterston talks ultra gory clips. Says most of the characters are couples in relationships


----------



## Just Askin

Fingers crossed for some pics of THE get together tonight! Gutted I didn't see the recording. Hope those that did enjoyed it [emoji12]. Roll on NYE!


----------



## Morgane

https://twitter.com/MartinGuirado/status/806941781036253184

M. Trendacosta ‏@k_trendacosta  


> I also saw some bits from Alien: Covenant, and I was grossed out and in love with it at the same time.
> 
> It feels more like the original Alien than anything we've seen in a long time. And everyone's fear and panic is palpable.
> 
> The new xenomorph is such an improvement over the Prometheus designs, there's almost no comparison.
> 
> Katherine Waterston plays her character, even before things go wrong, as someone uncomfortable with space.
> Seeing her struggle to push through it all and do what needs to be done gives her character a ton of earned growth.
> 
> By the way, we were told the effects on Alien: Covenant weren't finished. I can't wait to see them, because it looked good as is.
> 
> (SO MUCH BLOOD YOU GUYS. Terrifying amounts)
> Also, the cast bantered in the beginning in a way that actually didn't seem forced! And was crude as hell.
> 
> You really know, instantly, what everyone's relationships are from just those five or so minutes.
> 
> Both Logan and Covenant are going for hard Rs (f words and violence), but in both cases it didn't feel gratuitous at all.



ErikDavis ‏@ErikDavis
The #AlienCovenant stuff was crazy, bloody, gnarly & just plain badass. Multiple aliens, hang on to your stomachs - things get gory!

Paul Shirey ‏@arcticninja
Just saw the #AlienCovenant  trailer and I think you guys will be happy. I’ll just say this: face hugger. old-school xenomorph 

Paul Shirey ‏@arcticninja
Saw another Fassbender/David android with the Covenant sporting dark hair (no blonde) #AlienCovenant @joblocom

Paul Shirey ‏@arcticninja
Feels like this will be more of what people wanted out of Prometheus (which I still love).

Leon Brill@LeonBrill
 #AlienCovenant is gory, tense, and thrilling. Should be a return to form for the series. Wow.

The Playlist ‏@ThePlaylist
#AlienCovenant #Fox2017Preview: lots of nods to James Cameron's "Aliens." Katherine Waterston says there are parallels to Ripley.

The Playlist ‏@ThePlaylist
 Was just a preview for press. Trailer won't come out until new year.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> https://twitter.com/MartinGuirado/status/806941781036253184
> 
> M. Trendacosta ‏@k_trendacosta
> 
> 
> ErikDavis ‏@ErikDavis
> The #AlienCovenant stuff was crazy, bloody, gnarly & just plain badass. Multiple aliens, hang on to your stomachs - things get gory!
> 
> Paul Shirey ‏@arcticninja
> Just saw the #AlienCovenant  trailer and I think you guys will be happy. I’ll just say this: face hugger. old-school xenomorph
> 
> Paul Shirey ‏@arcticninja
> Saw another Fassbender/David android with the Covenant sporting dark hair (no blonde) #AlienCovenant @joblocom
> 
> Paul Shirey ‏@arcticninja
> Feels like this will be more of what people wanted out of Prometheus (which I still love).
> 
> Leon Brill@LeonBrill
> #AlienCovenant is gory, tense, and thrilling. Should be a return to form for the series. Wow.
> 
> The Playlist ‏@ThePlaylist
> #AlienCovenant #Fox2017Preview: lots of nods to James Cameron's "Aliens." Katherine Waterston says there are parallels to Ripley.
> 
> The Playlist ‏@ThePlaylist
> Was just a preview for press. Trailer won't come out until new year.



Really looking forward to this now. I was somewhat disappointed with Prometheus. Performances were great but felt something was missing. Big fan of the originals so hopefully it's back on track.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> https://twitter.com/MartinGuirado/status/806941781036253184
> 
> M. Trendacosta ‏@k_trendacosta
> 
> 
> ErikDavis ‏@ErikDavis
> The #AlienCovenant stuff was crazy, bloody, gnarly & just plain badass. Multiple aliens, hang on to your stomachs - things get gory!
> 
> Paul Shirey ‏@arcticninja
> Just saw the #AlienCovenant  trailer and I think you guys will be happy. I’ll just say this: face hugger. old-school xenomorph
> 
> Paul Shirey ‏@arcticninja
> Saw another Fassbender/David android with the Covenant sporting dark hair (no blonde) #AlienCovenant @joblocom
> 
> Paul Shirey ‏@arcticninja
> Feels like this will be more of what people wanted out of Prometheus (which I still love).
> 
> Leon Brill@LeonBrill
> #AlienCovenant is gory, tense, and thrilling. Should be a return to form for the series. Wow.
> 
> The Playlist ‏@ThePlaylist
> #AlienCovenant #Fox2017Preview: lots of nods to James Cameron's "Aliens." Katherine Waterston says there are parallels to Ripley.
> 
> The Playlist ‏@ThePlaylist
> Was just a preview for press. Trailer won't come out until new year.




Thanks for this.  I'm guessing there's not too much Fassbender in those first 15 minutes.  Saw mentions of Waterston & Amy Seimetz as stand-outs.


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Are these TLBO publicity pics from around the time Alicia was shooting that role where she plays a biracial character? Because she looks just so bl....uh so dark. Alicia definitely likes to get in character.


I doubt that her character is supposed to be biracial in the script.



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3542568
> 
> Would you look at that. Michael dyed his hair dark brown....oops..no wait a moment...must be something to do with the photographers lighting! My silly mistake.


Yes,it's the lighting. This pic was probably taken on the same day.






carmencrem said:


> Beautiful and happy. I'm not fond of her outfit but hey she's super pregnant and still rocks. + she looks beautiful today. She's glowing.
> For Michael....... no words


Marion is really glowing. Nice pics!




































BTS El Hormiguero


----------



## Just Askin

The last pic...
There are puppets on the El Hormiguero show, called Trancas and Barrancas. After Miss Piggy, he's probably well versed in puppet conversation. Love  Marion's face lol


----------



## Just Askin

http://video-cdn.indiewire.com/previews/X0l89zEL-PbCxl3wn
Clip Trespass Against Us


----------



## Selayang430

TAU still [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Hello! 
Love the new clip, the pics, the alien news


----------



## carmencrem

Thanks to AliciaVikander Daily on twitter ❤️️


----------



## carmencrem

BBC radio http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04...s_mchannel=social&ns_linkname=radio_and_music
Michael is talking about AC and TLBO: he says he's very proud of TLBO and he loved doing it and I love how Chris said it was his favourite film of the year. 
I feel the AC promotion is going well..!


----------



## gingerglory

Brand new trailer. I am liking it!


----------



## Selayang430

Michael Fassbender leaving BBC Radio Two studios after promoting his new film 'Assassin's Creed' on Chris Evans Breakfast show. 2016.12.9


----------



## Just Askin

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1031242127004601&id=202823396513149
This afternoons Q&A on Facebook


----------



## Just Askin

http://bbc.in/2gk7cYR
Too funny.


----------



## Just Askin

Wonderful gifs from 'haedall' on tumblr


----------



## mollie12

Has anyone found reactions from The Snowman test screening?


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BNzxPMYBTr2/
Another AC clip.
https://instagram.com/p/BNz-qblhzy-/


----------



## Just Askin

Need to put this up again cos this is brilliant. Gotta love this guy.


----------



## Just Askin

http://los40.com.mx/especiales/concursos/assassins-creed/
Competition For Fans In Mexico.


----------



## Selayang430

Trespass Against Us - French poster


----------



## mchris55

gingerglory said:


> Brand new trailer. I am liking it!



THIS!!! Where were they hiding this trailer? Hmmm, I wonder if they will show this trailer tomorrow night during the Cowboy game? A huge audience composed of mostly males with a significant subset of gamers. Wait, I may be making too much sense here....


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> THIS!!! Where were they hiding this trailer? Hmmm, I wonder if they will show this trailer tomorrow night during the Cowboy game? A huge audience composed of mostly males with a significant subset of gamers. Wait, I may be making too much sense here....


Yes, this is a great trailer--it even uses the sort of sweeping theatrical music (after the first few seconds) that everyone was calling for.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> Trespass Against Us - French poster
> 
> View attachment 3544642


This poster brought to mind an exceedingly accurate assessment of TAU. I will also be referring to AC as the Secret Gay Prison Sex Romp for the foreseeable future. (Kudos to @mollie12 for introducing me to this blog)


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael in London today - Shoreditch - looks like the Christmas market...




https://instagram.com/p/BN1zWtcDQJE/


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> Has anyone found reactions from The Snowman test screening?


Nothing. Maybe they weren't allowed to say anything? 


Selayang430 said:


> Trespass Against Us - French poster
> 
> View attachment 3544642


I really like this one.  


pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael in London today - Shoreditch - looks like the Christmas market...
> 
> View attachment 3544910
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BN1zWtcDQJE/


 he looks so cute.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> New pic of Michael in London today - Shoreditch - looks like the Christmas market...
> 
> View attachment 3544910
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BN1zWtcDQJE/


Broadway Market. I know that shop .
       How gorgeous is this man..swoon...


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Broadway Market. I know that shop .
> How gorgeous is this man..swoon...



He is gorgeous! And finally let go of the flat cap.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> He is gorgeous! And finally let go of the flat cap.


No no no no no...the flat cap is here to stay. Just taking a few days off.
Fassy Flat Cap through the ages...


----------



## kashlo

Selayang430 said:


> Back to topic about  Michael - GQ Germany
> 
> View attachment 3541231


This cover is ah-mazing!


----------



## pearlyqueen

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04...ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=radio_and_music

Hope the accent isn't too strong for non British members to understand!


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04...ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=radio_and_music
> 
> Hope the accent isn't too strong for non British members to understand!


Very funny!  I missed a few words here and there, but quite understandable!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I watched Steve Jobs last night and I can't believe the academy gave the Oscar to Leo. Those voters don't have a clue. Ridiculous.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I watched Steve Jobs last night and I can't believe the academy gave the Oscar to Leo. Those voters don't have a clue. Ridiculous.



Truest truth ever spoken


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04...ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=radio_and_music
> 
> Hope the accent isn't too strong for non British members to understand!



Brilliant. Love Johnny Vegas. That must have been Monkey Chews in QC. Good friend lives opposite. Many a good night had.[emoji41]


----------



## Just Askin

New clip
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153957059846898&id=253062556897


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I watched Steve Jobs last night and I can't believe the academy gave the Oscar to Leo. Those voters don't have a clue. Ridiculous.


Some class lines and Fassbenders delivery was amazing.  Totally agree with you.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Some class lines and Fassbenders delivery was amazing.  Totally agree with you.


_some _class lines man the whole script is ****in orgasmic

minus "that's what men do" but even sorkin can't be brilliant 100% of the time i guess


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It's clear to me that the academy, a lot of whom are old white men, don't like Michael because of Shame. That movie exposes a disease a lot of them probably suffer from. 

That's the only explanation I can find for why this phenomenally talented actor didn't get an Oscar. 

I have nothing against Leo, but NO, I'm sorry but he wasn't good enough.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Has anyone found reactions from The Snowman test screening?


Nothing. At least on twitter.



gingerglory said:


> Brand new trailer. I am liking it!



This trailer was released by Fox UK. It's the type of trailer they should have released at the beginning. It explains  the basic premise of the film, highlights different characters and includes music that fits the tone. 



Just Askin said:


> Need to put this up again cos this is brilliant. Gotta love this guy.





https://twitter.com/BBCRadio2/status/807153952512995329





https://twitter.com/BBCRadio2/status/807159550306611200






@KaiserChiefs: Always a pleasure @achrisevans, not to mention Michael Fassbender and @BrunoTonioli! http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04kst6b https://twitter.com/KaiserChiefs/status/807243562295422980/photo/1










AMA with Kurzel  and Aymar Azaïzia head of content at Ubisoft.
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5hxb9i/im_justin_kurzel_director_of_assassins_creed/


> The soundtrack for Assassin's Creed the film is completely original and gas been created for this film. Jed and I really wanted to come up with something unique to the feel of the Spanish Inquisition. We worked with London Contemporary orchestra to create a pounding pulsing soundtrack which could make you feel the action of the Assassins. There's a slight Moorish influence in the past and a more electronic sound for Abstergo. Check out this video






> How were the areal overhead shots done? Drones? CGI?
> IT was important for us to give a sense of flight in the film, not only to create a sense of Eagle POV, but what it would feel like being an Assassin jumping and parkouring across the rooftops of a city. We did use drones and helicopters, but the best technique we found worked best was a cable slingshot where a camera, like a flying fox, could move great distances in the air during a short period of time. This was something quite new to film like this.





> What was it like working with Michael Fassbender?
> It was pretty amazing seeing Michael do a lot of the stunts and fight sequences himself. Everyone knows he's a fantastic actor. People are going to be surprised just how skilled he is with action. I was very lucky to be able to work on a film this size with someone who I had already formed a relationship with on my previous film Macbeth.


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It's clear to me that the academy, a lot of whom are old white men, don't like Michael because of Shame. That movie exposes a disease a lot of them probably suffer from.
> 
> That's the only explanation I can find for why this phenomenally talented actor didn't get an Oscar.
> 
> I have nothing against Leo, but NO, I'm sorry but he wasn't good enough.


Leo campaigned the hardest for it ( that was much talked about ) but it was a very challenging role physically , Academy likes that. I agree with you Fassy did very well with a role that he didn't seem to be best suited for . However overall the film wasn't that good to me , too much talking at each other , repetitive . Sometimes when they don't care for a film , seems they don't reward the nominated actor .


----------



## aprilmayjune

Cinemafan said:


> Leo campaigned the hardest for it ( that was much talked about ) but it was a very challenging role physically , Academy likes that. I agree with you Fassy did very well with a role that he didn't seem to be best suited for . However overall the film wasn't that good to me , *too much talking at each other , repetitive *. Sometimes when they don't care for a film , seems they don't reward the nominated actor .



what does this even mean

but sure, let's give it to the guy who was cold for a bit


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm talking strictly acting performance. The academy awards great performances from so so movies all the time.

Inarritu is great, but besides the cinematography, that movie was completely overrated. Steps outside in the cold and eat some raw meat and there we have it. 

I don't think so.


----------



## Morgane

Q&A for EW:  https://twitter.com/EW/status/807676290845278209


































http://haedall.tumblr.com/


----------



## Cinemafan

aprilmayjune said:


> what does this even mean
> 
> but sure, let's give it to the guy who was cold for a bit


You said you saw and admired it so I would think you'd know - instead of conversing , shouting things and arguing same points ." Revenant " was over praised for sure . Maybe rewarded Leo's body of work .


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^That's not how it should work though. If they left the politics out of it, they wouldn't have to.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Cinemafan said:


> You said you saw and admired it so I would think you'd know - instead of conversing , shouting things and arguing same points ." Revenant " was over praised for sure . Maybe rewarded Leo's body of work .


There's a huge difference between "repetitive," which is a value judgment, and repetition used as a rhetorical device and to give rhythm to dialogue, which Sorkin has always knocked out of the park--in the revenge sequence in Act 2, for instance, which IMO is one of the best ten minutes of cinema like, ever.


----------



## artemis09

Cinemafan, I do get what you're saying in terms of Leo being rewarded by the Academy for campaigning, body of work, etc. and I would say those are the biggest reasons he won. That said, Michael's performance itself in my honest opinion was more interesting and I enjoyed the film more than I expected to, and he should have gotten more acclaim. He didn't really campaign, however, so I think that's what hurt him the most. If anything, it goes to show how outdated and nonsensical the system is in terms of awarding Oscars. It's been more about politics than anything else for a while now.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Morgane said:


> Q&A for EW:  https://twitter.com/EW/status/807676290845278209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://haedall.tumblr.com/


lol the most obnoxious little brother on the planet


----------



## Cinemafan

artemis09 said:


> Cinemafan, I do get what you're saying in terms of Leo being rewarded by the Academy for campaigning, body of work, etc. and I would say those are the biggest reasons he won. That said, Michael's performance itself in my honest opinion was more interesting and I enjoyed the film more than I expected to, and he should have gotten more acclaim. He didn't really campaign, however, so I think that's what hurt him the most. If anything, it goes to show how outdated and nonsensical the system is in terms of awarding Oscars. It's been more about politics than anything else for a while now.


Agreed it should only be based on that specific performance but unfortunately they don't always do this


----------



## Cinemafan

aprilmayjune said:


> There's a huge difference between "repetitive," which is a value judgment, and repetition used as a rhetorical device and to give rhythm to dialogue, which Sorkin has always knocked out of the park--in the revenge sequence in Act 2, for instance, which IMO is one of the best ten minutes of cinema like, ever.


Get your point but still didn't like it much , to each their own .


----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm talking strictly acting performance. The academy awards great performances from so so movies all the time.
> 
> Inarritu is great, but besides the cinematography, that movie was completely overrated. Steps outside in the cold and eat some raw meat and there we have it.
> 
> I don't think so.


LOVE WHAT YOU SAID. Thanks for this.


----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I watched Steve Jobs last night and I can't believe the academy gave the Oscar to Leo. Those voters don't have a clue. Ridiculous.


Steve Jobs is an amazing film. Along with TLBO, Shame and 12 YAS and ADM it's among my favourite performances of him ever. Its always difficult to choose but Steve Jobs is really really special. I should have considered more I literally adore that movie, Boyle, Sorkin, Michael, Kate are all excellent! Glad you loved it. IMO he  have won best actor.

Just finished seeing the AOL build, Xbox and live twitter stuff. I loved what he said about his project to start directing something in the next couple of years. He also looks very very confident and positive about AC. I really like how they're dealing with questions about difficulty in making a good movie out of a video game etc. I can't wait to see it everyday more atm


----------



## gingerglory

I loved Xbox Live interview. You can really feel their passion about the project.
https://scontent.fhou1-1.fna.fbcdn....=a8789cc123dc108390302e559b925cb4&oe=584F53D9


----------



## zen1965

Cinemafan said:


> You said you saw and admired it so I would think you'd know - instead of conversing , shouting things and arguing same points ." Revenant " was over praised for sure . Maybe rewarded Leo's body of work .



Leo's Oscar was overdue. I would agree that most likely it was awarded for his body of work. And he is a very good actor. So to me that was fair enough.
Michael's turn will most likely come too eventually. Nothing I lose sleep about.


----------



## Just Askin

zen1965 said:


> Leo's Oscar was overdue. I would agree that most likely it was awarded for his body of work. And he is a very good actor. So to me that was fair enough.
> Michael's turn will most likely come too eventually. Nothing I lose sleep about.



Yeah I agree Leo's award was way overdue. It's a shame it takes so long for the powers that be to appreciate an actors work . Because of this I'm not greatly interested in the Oscars. Been left too many times with a dropped jaw thinking, wtf?! 
I also have no doubt Michael will get one. I'm kind of pleased he doesn't really do the campaign thing. Looking at his body of work...he's making his own path without a golden statuette


----------



## FassbenderLover

So enjoyed the Assassin's Creed Q & A. Even happier Michael answered my question and the cast answered another one of my questions. Its the sweetest thing hearing him say my name. I guess we're lovers now


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Like I said, I don't really have a problem with Leo. Okay, I have one small problem with him: he's a good actor, but because he always picks roles with the end goal of getting that oscar, I find his choices too safe and not very interesting. He had more range early in his career. He should have been given the oscar for The Departed, imho, but whatever. 

Anyway, I'm not loosing sleep, I'm discussing Michael Fassbender in context of his movie performance. I put more stock on Cannes than I do the oscars anyway, but I thought we could discuss the movies. 

This is sounding a lot more defensive than I intended. Sorry folks.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Like I said, I don't really have a problem with Leo. Okay, I have one small problem with him: he's a good actor, but because he always picks roles with the end goal of getting that oscar, I find his choices too safe and not very interesting. He had more range early in his career. He should have been given the oscar for The Departed, imho, but whatever.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not loosing sleep, I'm discussing Michael Fassbender in context of his movie performance. I put more stock on Cannes than I do the oscars anyway, but I thought we could discuss the movies.
> 
> This is sounding a lot more defensive than I intended. Sorry folks.


Totally agree about "Departed" , so good in that . He probably sees the best scripts first because he's A ( plus) list so I don't know if he's picked based on Oscar chances or safe roles .. Who knows .


----------



## Just Askin

FassbenderLover said:


> So enjoyed the Assassin's Creed Q & A. Even happier Michael answered my question and the cast answered another one of my questions. Its the sweetest thing hearing him say my name. I guess we're lovers now


Well done. Good questions. I thought I recognised the name as one of yours.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Cinemafan said:


> Totally agree about "Departed" , so good in that . He probably sees the best scripts first because he's A ( plus) list so I don't know if he's picked based on Oscar chances or safe roles .. Who knows .


He makes the studios money first and foremost and that's probably why he gets first dibs. 

People complain that Michael's movies don't make money, but that's precisely why I appreciate his work. Art before bucks. Cinema will remember him as the mega talent he is regardless.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Like I said, I don't really have a problem with Leo. Okay, I have one small problem with him: he's a good actor, but because he always picks roles with the end goal of getting that oscar, I find his choices too safe and not very interesting. He had more range early in his career. He should have been given the oscar for The Departed, imho, but whatever.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not loosing sleep, I'm discussing Michael Fassbender in context of his movie performance. I put more stock on Cannes than I do the oscars anyway, but I thought we could discuss the movies.
> 
> This is sounding a lot more defensive than I intended. Sorry folks.


ITA with you about Leo. I think the same things. IMO he's a good actor but I've seen better actors, + his choices are always too bold (esp lately) and his career seems to be built for the Oscar, which doesn't have to be your goal when you love acting. You have to look for interesting/ risky roles, not just for your stairway to Oscars. That's why I love Michael. 


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He makes the studios money first and foremost and that's probably why he gets first dibs.
> 
> People complain that Michael's movies don't make money, but that's precisely why I appreciate his work. Art before bucks. Cinema will remember him as the mega talent he is regardless.


I love this post. Xx


----------



## carmencrem

Xx


----------



## carmencrem

People are still seeing and liking tlbo very much! Im seeing tweets and FB posts. I'm so happy, Michael is so proud of that movie.
+ it seems Assassins Creed has turned out cool and I'm so so glad of it too! Waiting to see what people say, esp what non-games say. I'm pretty sure gamers will like it, that's why I wasn't very positive at first, bc the movie looked too much like a video game (from the trailers), but then seeing some clips (+ consider the fact that I really really trust Michael) made me change my mind about the nature of the movie.
Then I also read some tweets from gamers who aren't very positive after seeing the trailer, but the great part of them seems excited. The DP is the same of Macbeth and TLBO right? I liked very much what he did in both those movies.
Im curious to see what non-gamers think, but I'm way more positive than I was before. Obviously I can't wait to see it.
LOVED all yesterday's interviews: Jeremy Irons is a king, Michael K. W. very cool and Michael and Marion too. They all seem to have a great chemistry and fun together.
I heard them talking about a sequel and I know that Kurzel had previously said that he wanted to make a sequel no matter what, no matter how the first movie went. I honestly still hope they wait to see what's the response to the first movie or it would be very riskty for them all, beyond every aspect. But...  has michael ever done non-risky choices? That's probably why I love him so much. :3


----------



## Selayang430

KING magazine 2017 January.


----------



## Flatsy

Nvmind.


----------



## carmencrem

WHAT SHOULD I SAY IM SCREAMING SO HAPPY HOPE ITS TRUE


----------



## carmencrem

!!


----------



## mchris55

FassbenderLover said:


> So enjoyed the Assassin's Creed Q & A. Even happier Michael answered my question and the cast answered another one of my questions. Its the sweetest thing hearing him say my name. I guess we're lovers now


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04...ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=radio_and_music
> 
> Hope the accent isn't too strong for non British members to understand!


  I love stories like this!   

It's great catching up with everything that's happened over the last few days.  Michael looks amazing and seems to be on top form - makes me hopeful for a good Graham Norton appearance.


----------



## JaneWT

Selayang430 said:


> KING magazine 2017 January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547165


What the **** is going on with his hair?!!


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> WHAT SHOULD I SAY IM SCREAMING SO HAPPY HOPE ITS TRUE


Oh gawd, I hope it's not.  I mean, OK, at a stretch, if Matthew Vaughn did it and it was something near the quality of First Class, but I'd be happy if Michael never picked up the Magneto helmet again.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Oh gawd, I hope it's not.  I mean, OK, at a stretch, if Matthew Vaughn did it and it was something near the quality of First Class, but I'd be happy if Michael never picked up the Magneto helmet again.



You and me both. I have my doubts he will, he likes to explore new roles and there's little scope for that in XMen, he didn't seem very enthused about making the last one...


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> People are still seeing and liking tlbo very much! Im seeing tweets and FB posts. I'm so happy, Michael is so proud of that movie.


Really?  What's going on?  I thought it had virtually finished playing in cinemas.  Is it streaming?



carmencrem said:


> + it seems Assassins Creed has turned out cool and I'm so so glad of it too! Waiting to see what people say, esp what non-games say.


To be honest, I am getting an "It's pretty good, but it's not great" sort of vibe which, in a quiet market, would be enough to carry Assassin's Creed.  But we all know that the release date, combined with a truly atrocious early marketing campaign, means that "pretty good" isn't going to be good enough.  I hope I am wrong and everyone who sees it loves it.  It's great that the third trailer is a huge improvement on the previous two, and that Michael is working really hard with the promotion, but I just want the film to be well received and all his hard work and dedication to pay off.


----------



## aprilmayjune

JaneWT said:


> Really?  What's going on?  I thought it had virtually finished playing in cinemas.  Is it streaming?



It leaked the other day, _finally_


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## FassbenderLover

NY red carpet for Assassin's Creed


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## Just Askin

Air guitar battle with Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh Fassy


----------



## FassbenderLover

On Jimmy Fallon


----------



## FassbenderLover




----------



## gingerglory

LOL, that air guitar! let your inner rocker out, Fassy, lol. Looking forward to seeing their "battle".


----------



## mollie12

From an interview with Callie Hernandez, cast in Alien:Covenant:



> Then, of course, there is Ridley Scott's _Prometheus_sequel/_Alien_ prequel, _Alien: Covenant_, for which she spent two months filming in Australia. While she can't divulge anything about the film's plot or her character, Hernandez is generous with stories of her co-stars. Michael Fassbender, for example, has "incredible posture"—"I've never seen anyone eat chicken wings with such a straight back," she tells us—while Danny McBride was the most frequently recognized.  "We couldn't take him anywhere," she says, laughing. "It was just a bunch of mostly dudes running down the street yelling ‘Kenny Powers.'"
> 
> ENSEMBLE CASTS:  Pretty much everything I've done has been ensemble. I was really surprised with how much we all hung out in Australia [while filming _Alien_] and how much we all went to get dinner. There was a moment where I was sitting around, I was like, "Okay, hi, Billy Crudup. Hi, Katherine Waterston. Hi, Michael Fassbender. I did get cast in this somehow, so I somehow deserve to be here." I've been pleasantly surprised at how welcoming everyone has been and so open and warm. That sounds like a crock of ****, but it really has been pretty amazing. I worked with Danny McBride quite a bit on _Alien_ and he's just the best. So it wasn't really that isolating.


http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/callie-hernandez-faces-of-2017/#_


----------



## mollie12

I'm expecting critic reviews of AC to be more in line with this from Letterboxd:

_I'm speechless. I was already expecting this to be rubbish, but this really went above and beyond expectations. It actually makes me feel bad for bashing 'Agent 47' and 'Warcraft'._


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I'm expecting critic reviews of AC to be more in line with this from Letterboxd:
> 
> _I'm speechless. I was already expecting this to be rubbish, but this really went above and beyond expectations. It actually makes me feel bad for bashing 'Agent 47' and 'Warcraft'._



Wow, doom and gloom already? There is another review on Letterboxd that is the complete opposite and goes into much more detail:







Let's hope this is a better indicator of reaction to AC!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

YIKES. I don't know anything about this genre so I can't contribute, but everyone is so worried about this movie, that I would feel bad for those that are excited for it if it doesn't do well.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Wow, doom and gloom already? There is another review on Letterboxd that is the complete opposite and goes into much more detail:
> 
> Let's hope this is a better indicator of reaction to AC!



Here's the thing:  this is actually an extremely critical review ("very meh script", "despairingly boring" dialogue, "sterile" performances).   Those same issues registering in exactly the same way to professional critics is not going to result in 4/5 star reviews.  AT BEST, they might give it a 2.5/5 star review.


----------



## artemis09

I'm curious as to what part Callie Hernandez plays. On the same note, Alien: Convenant is becoming more and more interesting, which is a good thing especially since Prometheus had it's fair share of issues.

Looking at the snippet of that bad letterboxd review and the more positive one posted above, I'm wondering if Kurzel, Michael, and everyone involved with the production tried too hard to appease gamers and didn't focus enough on creating a story more suitable for a _film,_ instead of a game. I'm suppressing any hard judgement until I actually see it, however.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## ScorpionDoom

I collected post-screening tweets in a Moments here: https://twitter.com/i/moments/808878600040710144
From what I can tell, those people appear to be connected to Ubisoft in some way or else are gamers/youtubers/cosplayers. So a friendly audience - although, gamers have the potential to be the most critical group so I guess it's a good thing the movie at least appears to appeal to them.

And then there's this, from a critic


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Being dorky and cute on Fallon:


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Here's the thing:  this is actually an extremely critical review ("very meh script", "despairingly boring" dialogue, "sterile" performances).   Those same issues registering in exactly the same way to professional critics is not going to result in 4/5 star reviews.  AT BEST, they might give it a 2.5/5 star review.



I get that but you've just focussed on the critical points and in one case taken it out of context. There are several positives from that review and ultimately the reviewer says the film works and is enjoyable despite the negative aspects... and awards it 4.5. 

TBH I've had a suspicion it will do better outside the USA, I've noticed that films set outside the US with a European cast tend not to do as well as those that American audiences can identify with via American locations/actors. Perhaps I'm overthinking this but I can't help suspecting it plays a part...


----------



## carmencrem

Just watched Trespass Against Us. Wow. I'm speechless, I liked it very very much. I found it difficult but in the end not even that much as I was expecting. Michael is so sweet in this movie, the kids are brilliant too and cute. I really really liked it. I laughed and cried, which is the perfect combination of feelings watching a movie.  I'm so proud of Michael and glad he did this one. These are the movies I live for. Bonus: the soundtrack is beautiful. 

Back to AC, I watched the Fallon's show and laughed so hard, from what I saw in some moments of TAU (but ADM, TLBO, Steve Jobs as well) Michael got a very funny side sometimes, even when you are not expecting anything funny at all. He should do some comedies, definitely!  

Not sure I'm gonna read many reviews this time, I'm pretty done,.. but well I'll read the best (which doesn't mean positive, but good clever ones) I find.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/loomer979/status/808873839635603456 This is good


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> Being dorky and cute on Fallon:




I love that he is replicating the look of the Banjo Boy from Deliverance, which is the film this tune is from. He doesn't miss a beat!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## artemis09

LOL (warning: nsfw gif in the comments):
https://twitter.com/darrenhayes/status/808964323909332992


----------



## carmencrem

!


----------



## Selayang430

TAU won the jury prize of the first film festival & awards Macau IFFAM 2016 on 13 December . Michael 's co-star Lindsay Marshal won best actress

#評審團特別獎 -《#血濃於罪》
"Jury Prize" -《TRESPASS AGAINST US》

Jury Statement:
TRESPASS AGAINST US - What impressed us, was a first time director’s ability to hold together such disparate characters, ideas, and stories, and yet contain them into a larger comprehensive narrative. In a less competent director's hands, it would be so easy for this film to spin out of control, and yet in his very first film, Director Adam Smith showed incredible grasp over his form and content.


----------



## Hackensack

Selayang430 said:


> TAU won the jury prize of the first film festival & awards Macau IFFAM 2016 on 13 December . Michael 's co-star Lindsay Marshal won best actress
> 
> #評審團特別獎 -《#血濃於罪》
> "Jury Prize" -《TRESPASS AGAINST US》
> 
> Jury Statement:
> TRESPASS AGAINST US - What impressed us, was a first time director’s ability to hold together such disparate characters, ideas, and stories, and yet contain them into a larger comprehensive narrative. In a less competent director's hands, it would be so easy for this film to spin out of control, and yet in his very first film, Director Adam Smith showed incredible grasp over his form and content.
> 
> View attachment 3548505


Thanks for this!  So somehow the first film festival of Macau understood and appreciated this film--but the film critic of (Variety, I think?) couldn't understand why they were all living in trailers.  Got it.
I can't wait to see this!


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It's clear to me that the academy, a lot of whom are old white men, don't like Michael because of Shame. That movie exposes a disease a lot of them probably suffer from.
> 
> That's the only explanation I can find for why this phenomenally talented actor didn't get an Oscar.
> 
> I have nothing against Leo, but NO, I'm sorry but he wasn't good enough.


At least he was appreciated by critics (see the various critics' polls,the LAFCA award ).  SJ was damaged by the box office results and the bad press (Sorkin wasn't even nominated),but Leo had the "he's overdue" narrative" to win and he _really _campaigned for that Oscar. Everyone knew that he was going to win. The other actors weren't even in contention..  I agree the he deserved to win but sometimes the performance doesn't really matter.



artemis09 said:


> Cinemafan, I do get what you're saying in terms of Leo being rewarded by the Academy for campaigning, body of work, etc. and I would say those are the biggest reasons he won. That said, Michael's performance itself in my honest opinion was more interesting and I enjoyed the film more than I expected to, and he should have gotten more acclaim. He didn't really campaign, however, so I think that's what hurt him the most. If anything, it goes to show how outdated and nonsensical the system is in terms of awarding Oscars. *It's been more about politics than anything else for a while now.*


Now they pay more attention to the critical reception of a film/performance,but if a film is not supported by a studio that is willing to campaign,it's not even considered. And we rarely see an actor who doesn't campaign winning. Last year Rylance  was obviously supported by a big studio but I don't think he really campaigned . A24 didn't campaign for Vikander.  But if Focus had campaigned for her in lead,she would have probably pulled off a double nomination because  she became the critics' consensus choice for Ex Machina. Cotillard for Two Days,One Night was another similar case. But these are really exceptions.



carmencrem said:


> People are still seeing and liking tlbo very much! Im seeing tweets and FB posts. I'm so happy, Michael is so proud of that movie.
> + it seems Assassins Creed has turned out cool and I'm so so glad of it too! Waiting to see what people say, esp what non-games say. I'm pretty sure gamers will like it, that's why I wasn't very positive at first, bc the movie looked too much like a video game (from the trailers), but then seeing some clips (+ consider the fact that I really really trust Michael) made me change my mind about the nature of the movie.
> Then I also read some tweets from gamers who aren't very positive after seeing the trailer, but the great part of them seems excited. The DP is the same of Macbeth and TLBO right? I liked very much what he did in both those movies.
> Im curious to see what non-gamers think, but I'm way more positive than I was before. Obviously I can't wait to see it.
> LOVED all yesterday's interviews: Jeremy Irons is a king, Michael K. W. very cool and Michael and Marion too. They all seem to have a great chemistry and fun together.
> I heard them talking about a sequel and I know that Kurzel had previously said that he wanted to make a sequel no matter what, no matter how the first movie went. I honestly still hope they wait to see what's the response to the first movie or it would be very riskty for them all, beyond every aspect. But...  has michael ever done non-risky choices? That's probably why I love him so much. :3



Talking about TLBO,I've seen that it got quite positive reviews from French critics. Four stars from publications like Le Monde,Le Figaro Le Nouvel Observateur,Premiere.
There's no way they're going to do a sequel if this doesn't break even. 



pearlyqueen said:


> You and me both. I have my doubts he will, he likes to explore new roles and *there's little scope for that in XMen, *he didn't seem very enthused about making the last one...



I agree,even if I like what he has done with the character. The next XMen film is New Mutants,so I guess we'll not see other news in the immediate future.


----------



## mollie12

Blurb from Deadline about Fox presentation of Alien:Covenant:


> Waterson spoke about how Scott gave her and her fellow actors Michael Fassbender, Billy Crudup the freedom to work on the dark stuff in the film. “We’d then show him what we came up with, and if he didn’t like it, we reworked it,” said the actress about the actors’ sci-fi playground.



http://deadline.com/2016/12/alien-c...of-the-planet-of-the-apes-preview-1201870891/

Based on that and the quotes from Callie Hernandez I posted yesterday, I think Billy Crudup is basically the third lead of the film, sort of like Charlize Theron in Prometheus.  It seems like Crudup and Waterston are MF's main scene partners.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I'm expecting critic reviews of AC to be more in line with this from Letterboxd:
> 
> _I'm speechless. I was already expecting this to be rubbish, but this really went above and beyond expectations. It actually makes me feel bad for bashing 'Agent 47' and 'Warcraft'._


Judging by his other "reviews",I can't say that I care about what this guy has to say. I find the other letterboxd "review" more interesting because I expect similar reactions from people who are familiar with the game.



artemis09 said:


> I'm curious as to what part Callie Hernandez plays. On the same note, Alien: Convenant is becoming more and more interesting, which is a good thing especially since Prometheus had it's fair share of issues.
> 
> Looking at the snippet of that bad letterboxd review and the more positive one posted above, I'm wondering if Kurzel, Michael, and everyone involved with the production tried too hard to appease gamers and didn't focus enough on creating a story more suitable for a _film,_ instead of a game. I'm suppressing any hard judgement until I actually see it, however.


They've always said that they've approached this as a film that has to stand alone for those who don't know the game,and while I think that new characters give a bit of room to breath,this remains an Assassin's Creed movie that is supposed to be faithful to the franchise. Based on what I know about the game,I think it's one of the few games suitable for a film adaptation,but honestly I don't expect great character development or an intricate plot,and I'm pretty sure that minor characters will be thinly drawn. I've always thought that Kermode  was right when he said that Macbeth was a fitting training ground for AC,so at least I expect a good response in terms of production values.



ScorpionDoom said:


> I collected post-screening tweets in a Moments here: https://twitter.com/i/moments/808878600040710144
> From what I can tell, those people appear to be connected to Ubisoft in some way or else are gamers/youtubers/cosplayers. So a friendly audience - *although, gamers have the potential to be the most critical group so I guess it's a good thing the movie at least appears to appeal to them.*
> 
> And then there's this, from a critic
> View attachment 3547821


Yes,I  agree. Apparently this guy is an AC community manager and it looks like many fans  value his opinion.


> ‏@loomer979
> I HAVE SEEN THE AC MOVIE!! Overall would give it 8.5/10, meaning I thought it was great. The historical Assassins being a highlight.
> 
> Great acting all around. Action scenes gave me chills. Biggest quibble is some slight contradictions with established lore, but...
> 
> Overall it fits VERY well in the established canon and universe of AC. Great job Ubisoft and Fox, you exceeded my expectations!


I don't know if that guy is a professional critic,and it looks like he doesn't know  the games. The fact that he found it boring is his personal opinion,but I totally expect the "it's implausible" kind of criticism from those who don't know anything about the game.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Thanks for this!  So somehow the first film festival of Macau understood and appreciated this film--but the film critic of (Variety, I think?) couldn't understand why they were all living in trailers.  Got it.
> I can't wait to see this!




Live with Kelly:
































The last gif is scary.
Source: http://thefass.tumblr.com/


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I'm expecting critic reviews of AC to be more in line with this from Letterboxd:
> 
> _I'm speechless. I was already expecting this to be rubbish, but this really went above and beyond expectations. It actually makes me feel bad for bashing 'Agent 47' and 'Warcraft'._


I'm so torn on trusting this guy. On the one hand whose favorite movie is DONNIE ****ing DARKO, on the other hand he's spot on about Nocturnal Animals...


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I'm so torn on trusting this guy. On the one hand whose favorite movie is DONNIE ****ing DARKO, on the other hand he's spot on about Nocturnal Animals...



Lol - can't work out why we're giving this one "review" so much weight and attention?? Ideal for natural born pessimists but I prefer to look for positives where possible! I've read several reactions from people who've seen AC and were wowed by it so.... fingers crossed that's replicated by at least some critics ... although there are very few of them I respect anyway!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Thanks for this!  So somehow the first film festival of Macau understood and appreciated this film--but the film critic of (Variety, I think?) couldn't understand why they were all living in trailers.  Got it.
> I can't wait to see this!



Embarrassing eh?! And these critics are uniformly perceived as experts.....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> At least he was appreciated by critics (see the various critics' polls,the LAFCA award ).  SJ was damaged by the box office results and the bad press (Sorkin wasn't even nominated),but Leo had the "he's overdue" narrative" to win and he _really _campaigned for that Oscar. Everyone knew that he was going to win. The other actors weren't even in contention..  I agree the he deserved to win but sometimes the performance doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> Now they pay more attention to the critical reception of a film/performance,but if a film is not supported by a studio that is willing to campaign,it's not even considered. And we rarely see an actor who doesn't campaign winning. Last year Rylance  was obviously supported by a big studio but I don't think he really campaigned . A24 didn't campaign for Vikander.  But if Focus had campaigned for her in lead,she would have probably pulled off a double nomination because  she became the critics' consensus choice for Ex Machina. Cotillard for Two Days,One Night was another similar case. But these are really exceptions.
> 
> 
> Talking about TLBO,I've seen that it got quite positive reviews from French critics. Four stars from publications like Le Monde,Le Figaro Le Nouvel Observateur,Premiere.
> There's no way they're going to do a sequel if this doesn't break even.
> 
> 
> I agree,even if I like what he has done with the character. The next XMen film is New Mutants,so I guess we'll not see other news in the immediate future.



Why is why Oscars are largely meaningless; they should be awarded ONLY for an individual performance, nothing else should matter. Michael knows this and hence has a proper perspective [emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Why is why Oscars are largely meaningless; they should be awarded ONLY for an individual performance, nothing else should matter. Michael knows this and hence has a proper perspective [emoji6]



Every game has its own rules. If actors want to win they have to follow the rules of games , campaigning hard and do lots of handshaking. 

I think the influence of Oscar worth the effort. It is very well known and reach to many corners of the world. Europe's 3 main film festivals are still not as commercial and well known.


----------



## carmencrem

Well i like Donnie Darko so it's a matter of opinions/tastes but I don't agree with 90% of that guy's reviews, so... 
I'm reading mainly positive stuff about AC, so far... 

Re the Oscars, they're pretty ridiculous and don't aways praise good actors or good movies, just movies that stands out for some reasons. To me, Oscars don't have much to do with talent, and very few times I see a performance I love being rewarded. I put my "trust" way more in festivals. Esp Venice, Cannes, TIFF, Sundance, Berlin.. of course it is great when your favourite actors get a nom cos it's humbling and you get to see them during awards season. 

Btw I'm so so so so glad AC is getting nice "reviews", I am less worried now, and the only reason I worry for is Michael's project, he put so much trust in AC I hope it turns out a success for him.  

Loved his outfit @ live with Kelly!


----------



## carmencrem

Btw.. 
A French friend listened to a radio programme this morning and the presenter is a girl who loves artsy movies / independent movies which are movies I love too. This morning she talked about AC saying it's not the  kind of movie she generally goes to see but she enjoyed it very very much, it's well made and she really liked it.


----------



## Just Askin

Completely off topic so will agree to remove if requested. This has got to be one of the funniest film scenes ever. Had to share/remind after seeing it again.


----------



## Just Askin

Double posted , so just to fill empty space.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Every game has its own rules. If actors want to win they have to follow the rules of games , campaigning hard and do lots of handshaking.
> 
> I think the influence of Oscar worth the effort. It is very well known and reach to many corners of the world. Europe's 3 main film festivals are still not as commercial and well known.



Loool, but it isn't regarded as a "game". If the Oscars claim to reward the best acting performance of the past year then it should do precisely that - based ONLY on that. Campaigning and other factors shouldn't come into it...


----------



## carmencrem

http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/...rly-premiere-fans-first-reactions/#gallery-16 Yes yes yes yes


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/theinsider/status/809406457322098688


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3548928
> https://twitter.com/theinsider/status/809406457322098688


lol turkey on the beach


----------



## Just Askin

https://goo.gl/fb/4Tq1iH

thinking of those that thought that knew better about how to promote Assassins Creed than the actual promoters did


----------



## Just Askin

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=703605189815948&id=560170794159389
Live Leap of Faith
Ch4 Sunday 9pm UK


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=703605189815948&id=560170794159389
> Live Leap of Faith
> Ch4 Sunday 9pm UK



Something to look forward to! The fan screening in London is on Sunday as well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael in Mexico just now:


----------



## aprilmayjune

In possible good news for AC, Passengers apparently blows


----------



## Cinemafan

Selayang430 said:


> Every game has its own rules. If actors want to win they have to follow the rules of games , campaigning hard and do lots of handshaking.
> 
> I think the influence of Oscar worth the effort. It is very well known and reach to many corners of the world. Europe's 3 main film festivals are still not as commercial and well known.


Agreed and shouldn't be. But like it or not Academy Awards are the most important one to get . Means a lot to have academy award winner in front of your name in industry . Not sure how it works at festivals as far as choosing winners , maybe politics too . Ultimately though for the most part quality wins at Oscar .


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Who said Fassy is not stylish? Look at those shoes and yummy biceps!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Who said Fassy is not stylish? Look at those shoes and yummy biceps!!!


i genuinely can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not...damn tonal nuance in online convos...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm challenging the notion that he doesn't know how to dress because he looks fabulous here. Ha ha, online conversations can be tough.


----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm challenging the notion that he doesn't know how to dress because he looks fabulous here. Ha ha, online conversations can be tough.


I loved his shoes and outfit yesterday! So classy. Well the man has style.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm challenging the notion that he doesn't know how to dress because he looks fabulous here. Ha ha, online conversations can be tough.



He wears nicely and looks good.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LOL, love the bow or is it a fancy scarf?


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> LOL, love the bow or is it a fancy scarf?



The original pic is here - the red cloth is .......


----------



## mollie12

I think I'd like that outfit if the shirt/shoes were a different color.  

BTW, I know two NYC critics are screening AC today.


----------



## mollie12

Cute pic of Marion and MF:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOBbV4RB4ka


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3549308
> View attachment 3549309
> View attachment 3549310


He looks really great. I've watched the BTS video and I'm really impressed. There's surely great craftsmanship and attention to details and practical stunts. I guess he has basically done all the fight scenes while they've used stuntmen for the parkour stuff. 
The soundtrack is available on iTunes,Spotify. I've heard something and I like it. 

http://www.parentherald.com/article...vie-trailers-includes-upcoming-assassin-s.htm
I was pleasantly surprised to see that the carriage chase clip has almost 11 million views. 


https://twitter.com/wrongangie/status/809243273554432000







@DanielRPK: Assassin's Creed - The first good movie that is based on a video game!

 @jdonbirnam: Grades for other recent movies: #Silence A-; #HiddenFigures: B ish; #AssassinsCreed: B; #CollateralBeauty : C+. Lots to digest. Fences TBD 

@colliderfrosty: They just showed the ALIEN: COVENANT trailer. It's really well cut and sells the horror.

 @RamasScreen: Just finished screening #ALIENCovenant new footage and it scared the **** out of me. A return to form

http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/ne...-his-new-alien-covenant-robot-walter#/slide/1
"I think Walter’s a real different kettle of fish,” Fassbender told us. “David was definitely a work-in-progress, somewhat of a prototype I suppose. The elements of him that were the human elements I think people found a little disturbing, so Walter’s more of a straightforward robot. Pretty logical, much more of a servant without the ego.”

It sounds like Walter has more in common with a helpful robot like Bishop from Aliens as opposed to Ian Holm’s “twitchy” Ash in Scott’s original Alien. The logical aspect might also give him a kind of Spock-like demeanor, but we’ll have to wait and see if some other fundamental flaw will show itself in Walter.

Michael Fassbender stars in the film along with Katherine Waterston (Inherent Vice), Danny McBride (Eastbound & Down), Demián Bichir (The Hateful Eight), Jussie Smolett (Empire), Amy Seimetz (Upstream Color), Carmen Ejogo (Selma), Callie Hernandez (Machete Kills), and Billy Crudup (Watchmen). Noomi Rapace is also expected to reprise her role as Dr. Elizabeth Shaw, and James Franco will have a role as the Captain of the title ship.

Set as the second chapter in a prequel trilogy that began with Prometheus, Alien: Covenant connects directly to Ridley Scott’s 1979 seminal work of science fiction. It begins with the colony ship Covenant, bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy. There, the crew discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world — whose sole inhabitant is the “synthetic” David, survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition."

http://www.gq.com/story/ryan-gosling-lost-terrence-malick-movie
"As summer turned to fall in 2012, in the final months of President *****’s first term in office, Ryan Gosling spent three months in Austin acting in a movie. In the normal course of events, you might have expected that movie to have appeared in theaters the following year. But when you make a movie with the celebrated auteur Terrence Malick, the normal course of events rarely applies. “There’s no one like him,” says Gosling. “He’s a master. The process that he works at is completely unique to him.”

According to Wikipedia, the movie is called _Weightless_ and will finally be released in March 2017, *but when I mention this date to Gosling, he rolls his eyes with amusement at my credulity that anything like this is fixed in stone when it comes to Terrence Malick. “If it ever comes out,” he says amiably.* Gosling says that there was no fixed script; each day Malick would give the actors pages that he had just written. “I’ve never had that kind of experience on another film.” Periodically since then, Gosling has been called back to add new elements, but he has no certainty that this process is nearing an end.

“Because I admire him and respect him so much,” says Gosling, “I felt very lucky to be involved in something that was so personal and ambitious.” He begins to add, “that’s the beauty of working with Terry…,” but then he pulls himself up, feeling a need to explain: “I’m gonna call him ‘Terry’, excuse me. It sounds so crazy to call him ‘Terry’ because I’ve been such a fan for such a long time that when I heard people [who] knew him called him Terry, I thought, ‘Oh, that must be nice to call him “Terry”’…That’s what he wants to be called, so I don’t think I’m taking any liberties.”

Gosling says he has little idea of what the movie might ultimately be about. “We shot a lot of material. Terry’s looking for something and you’re, like, on the bench and when he calls you in the game, you hope that you put some points on the scoreboard for him. But you don’t really know.” He does confirm, though, that they filmed with lots of contemporary musicians who were passing through Austin, including Patti Smith, Robert Plant, and the Black Keys.

For one scene, Malick gave Gosling a very particular and unusual instruction: “Terry said, ‘Go jump on Johnny Rotten’s back’.” Johnny Rotten—or John Lydon, as he is known in the real world—didn’t know about this. “But I think,” Gosling says, “Terry had prepped him that something was going to happen.”

_How did he take it?_

“He was incredible. It was him and his guitar player and me and Michael Fassbender. And we ended up riding them around while they sang football chants. They were so cool.”

One day we may know how he felt. Perhaps."


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where's he off to next? Is he done promoting? I imagine he's getting ready for the holidays.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Where's he off to next? Is he done promoting? I imagine he's getting ready for the holidays.



I'd guess he'll be heading back to London; there's a special fan screening of AC on Sunday here and a press screening on Tuesday..... but that beach is beckoning for Christmas!!


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Cute pic of Marion and MF:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOBbV4RB4ka


His expression..































Source: MF Online /m-fassbender.com


----------



## anthrosphere

I seriously can't wait for this movie!! I loved the games, been playing them since the first game. Totally excited!


----------



## Morgane

Le Figaro Magazine (photographed by Philippe Quaisse):






By John Russo:


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I'd guess he'll be heading back to London; there's a special fan screening of AC on Sunday here and a press screening on Tuesday..... but that beach is beckoning for Christmas!!



No Far East promo at all? The Passengers cast was in Korea.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Apparently he's back in NYC?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3550080
> 
> 
> Apparently he's back in NYC?


 Blimey! Do you think fitting this bloke with a gps tracker thing would be a step too far. Slow down Fassbender, you're  making me dizzy!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3550080
> 
> 
> Apparently he's back in NYC?



I don't think he is; there's been a bunch of people in Mexico hanging around his hotel on Friday trying to get selfies with him... The NYC Uber tweet could well refer to an incident earlier in the week...


----------



## Selayang430

Partners with Manchester United. Good idea ManU has huge followings worldwide


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Partners with Manchester United. Good idea ManU has huge followings worldwide
> 
> View attachment 3550430
> View attachment 3550431



It does indeed! Shame that Michael is a lifelong supporter of their hated rival, Liverpool FC...[emoji54]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> It does indeed! Shame that Michael is a lifelong supporter of their hated rival, Liverpool FC...[emoji54]



Liverpool has huge followings too. A couple of my colleagues who studied in UK before are all keen Liverpool supporters. I always laugh at them on Liverpool 's poor results these recent few years. Remaining are mainly ManU or Arsenal supporters


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Partners with Manchester United. Good idea ManU has huge followings worldwide
> 
> View attachment 3550430
> View attachment 3550431



Being a born Arsenal supporter, I can't tell you how disappointed I am at this marketing move. Just why?? Now in the UK it will be associated with Man U.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Meanwhile Americans like


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

You got it.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Football is a very important matter. Sevilla-Málaga match just finished. We won 4-1 Last year  we won against Liverpool the Europa  League, and  this year we will play against Leicester, in the Champions...We know of sports ruffles 
El Calderon comes out in the movie, but fortunately they say nothing that Aguilar is supporter of  el  Atleti...


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Meanwhile Americans like
> 
> View attachment 3550771



Lol- you may as well give up right now.... you have to be one of us to understand the implications .... [emoji6]


----------



## mollie12

From an Indiewire critic:

*Kate Erbland* ‏@katerbland  Dec 16
So far, the worst thing I've done this holiday party season is get drunk and RSVP for the ASSASSIN'S CREED screening. I am not kidding.
@nigelmfs  it's only bad if you follow through and go
@katerbland I did.
@lizlet  I mean, I’m considering spending money. But I’m also an idiot.
@katerbland  Liz, I beg you. No.  Don't make my mistakes.

I think it's going to get worse reviews than Passengers.


----------



## kashlo

mollie12 said:


> From an Indiewire critic:
> 
> *Kate Erbland* ‏@katerbland  Dec 16
> So far, the worst thing I've done this holiday party season is get drunk and RSVP for the ASSASSIN'S CREED screening. I am not kidding.
> @nigelmfs  it's only bad if you follow through and go
> @katerbland I did.
> @lizlet  I mean, I’m considering spending money. But I’m also an idiot.
> @katerbland  Liz, I beg you. No.  Don't make my mistakes.
> 
> I think it's going to get worse reviews than Passengers.



Damn


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> From an Indiewire critic:
> 
> *Kate Erbland* ‏@katerbland  Dec 16
> So far, the worst thing I've done this holiday party season is get drunk and RSVP for the ASSASSIN'S CREED screening. I am not kidding.
> @nigelmfs  it's only bad if you follow through and go
> @katerbland I did.
> @lizlet  I mean, I’m considering spending money. But I’m also an idiot.
> @katerbland  Liz, I beg you. No.  Don't make my mistakes.
> 
> I think it's going to get worse reviews than Passengers.



There are positive and negative view, very normal. AC is a movie not a gold bar, expect some won't like it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> There are positive and negative view, very normal. AC is a movie not a gold bar, expect some won't like it.



Indeed; very few films are universally praised. This guy on IMDb liked it a lot:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2094766/reviews?mode=desktop&ref_=m_ft_dsk


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> From an Indiewire critic:
> 
> *Kate Erbland* ‏@katerbland  Dec 16
> So far, the worst thing I've done this holiday party season is get drunk and RSVP for the ASSASSIN'S CREED screening. I am not kidding.
> @nigelmfs  it's only bad if you follow through and go
> @katerbland I did.
> @lizlet  I mean, I’m considering spending money. But I’m also an idiot.
> @katerbland  Liz, I beg you. No.  Don't make my mistakes.
> 
> I think it's going to get worse reviews than Passengers.


Can I ask why you only post the negative reviews/comments? It's all good to see and I thank you for sharing. I just wondered why you never put up any positive ones.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/col_96/status/810588760664633344
https://twitter.com/domvgt/status/810592912497115140
https://twitter.com/chariflame/status/810592429862780928

Positive fan views of AC!


----------



## Selayang430

XMA merry Christmas. Source : weibo


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> https://twitter.com/col_96/status/810588760664633344
> https://twitter.com/domvgt/status/810592912497115140
> https://twitter.com/chariflame/status/810592429862780928
> 
> Positive fan views of AC!


 There's another screning for the press on Tuesday. This screening was also embargoed 
It's why there are not many reactions. Anyway the embargo should lift tomorrow 12 PM PST.
I don't expect raves but it's predictable.. I just hope they've done some research with Wikipedia before reviewing it..  BTW I don' think it will get worse reviews than Passengers. Passengers has been described as a "male kidnapping fantasy",a "creepy ode to manipulation". IF the main criticism here is that it's boring,the storyline is bland,I doubt it will attract that level of hate.
About those Erbland's tweets,it's obvious that an action-packed video game adaptation is not going to be everyone's cup of tea,and someone may even find the whole premise stupid.  Above all if (like Erbland) they're biased in the first place. "Why would Fassbender do this.."

This exchange is funny:
@keithuhlich TFW everyone's arguing LA LA LAND and you just want to gush about the ASSASSIN'S CREED soundtrack.
@davidehrlich@keithuhlich can I do both??
@keithuhlich  If they can do it, you can do it.







@paodlcastillo: -Paola: Te amo, Michael.
 -Michael Fassbender: Yo también, Paola... pero debo volver a casa.
-Justin Kurzel: Si quieren los dejo solos...
https://twitter.com/paodlcastillo/status/809561501979803649/photo/1





With a fan:


----------



## Morgane

AC stuntman performing the leap of faith live:
https://twitter.com/Channel4/status/810596393777668096

https://twitter.com/CoolCharles1/status/809542638844178432






Irons is really selling the film:
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/jeremy-irons-talks-assassins-creed-44178963


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> AC stuntman performing the leap of faith live:
> https://twitter.com/Channel4/status/810596393777668096
> 
> https://twitter.com/CoolCharles1/status/809542638844178432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irons is really selling the film:
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/jeremy-irons-talks-assassins-creed-44178963
> 
> ]



Thanks for these [emoji2]

Speaking of Jeremy Irons...... I found this hilarious - oh Michael [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for these [emoji2]
> 
> Speaking of Jeremy Irons...... I found this hilarious - oh Michael [emoji6][emoji6]



That's hysterical!  Who was laughing in the background as Michael was talking, and who was the interviewer?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> That's hysterical!  Who was laughing in the background as Michael was talking, and who was the interviewer?



The "interviewer" is Sigge Eklund - a Swedish broadcaster who hosts a huge weekly podcast. Not sure of the identity of the guy laughing in the background, maybe his collaborator, Alex Schulman? 

Can just imagine how confused Michael must have been....but it's very funny [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

https://uk.movies.yahoo.com/michael-fassbender-revisits-most-crucial-134845267.html


----------



## mollie12

First review from the AVClub is a C-: http://www.avclub.com/review/what-hell-are-michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotill-247652
NY Daily News gives it 1.5 stars out of 5. http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-cotillard-doa-movie-review-article-1.2913411
Time review "dumb", "cheerless", but "innocuous": http://time.com/4605625/review-assassins-creed-movie/ 

This is going to get worse reviews than Passengers.

I did try to warn/prepare people.

ETA:  And it looks like the AVClub removed their review after 10 minutes.  It was probably improperly posted before the contracted embargo break.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> First review from the AVClub is a C-: http://www.avclub.com/review/what-hell-are-michael-fassbender-and-marion-cotill-247652
> NY Daily News gives it 1.5 stars out of 5. http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-cotillard-doa-movie-review-article-1.2913411
> 
> This is going to get worse reviews than Passengers.
> 
> I did try to warn/prepare people.
> 
> ETA:  And it looks like the AVClub removed their review after 10 minutes.  It was probably improperly posted before the contracted embargo break.


"Randomly quoting William S. Burroughs doesn’t help."

DISAGREE randomly quoting William S. Burroughs ALWAYS helps


----------



## Hackensack

This article is semi-OT, except that it does mention TLBO:

http://deadline.com/2016/12/will-sm...ox-office-opening-rotten-tomatoes-1201873153/

I don't agree with everything here by any means, but it certainly points out the "Rotten Tomatoes" problem of simply counting up reviews, regardless of qualifications of the reviewers, and creating a score.  (To say nothing of the fact that many reviews are nuanced, or even quite positive, but turn up as a rotten tomato.)  It also shows that the RT score doesn't always matter if people want to see the movie enough.  The "herd mentality"--sometimes I've felt that, especially with less prominent reviewers.  BTW, the twitter accounts of some film reviewers are groaning about this article.  I sense that some feel that they are the voice of truth against the greed of studio execs, but I don't think that's really true, either.


----------



## Morgane

This is the AV club review :
"Assassin’s Creed seems to be the result of a miscommunication. A video game adaptation that looks like perfect January-movie fodder for Sony’s Screen Gems division has instead been produced as a holiday-released reunion of Michael Fassbender, Marion Cotillard, and their Macbeth director Justin Kurzel, with Jeremy Irons, Brendan Gleeson, and Charlotte Rampling along for the ride. It’s not unusual to see great European actors appearing in big-budget dreck, of course, but the participation of Fassbender (who also produced!) and Cotillard seems particularly unnecessary. They’ve already been extraordinarily lucky in their blockbuster dabbling: Fassbender playing a younger Magneto in the resuscitation of the X-Men series and Cotillard working repeatedly with Christopher Nolan. 

As far as nerd-skewing pulp goes, Assassin’s Creed is a long way from the likes of The Dark Knight Rises or X-Men: Days Of Future Past. It’s the kind of movie that opens with an underlit, subtitled, text-prefaced, and deeply boring prologue that some genre filmmakers seem convinced provides an instantly mesmerizing entrée into their joyless world-building. Here, the tedium (with the help of onscreen text) labors to explain that the Knights Templar are in a centuries-long pursuit of the Apple Of Eden (a metal doohickey of a MacGuffin that is, confusingly, the thing that got man cast out of Eden, yet is not an actual apple), which will give them control over mankind, eradicating free will. The Knights are opposed by members of the Assassin’s Creed, including Aguilar (Fassbender), who lives during the Spanish Inquisition. 

The Assassins emphasize that they want all people to think for themselves, and tell each other that “everything is permitted” in pursuit of this goal—in other words, they’re a radical libertarian organization. The movie establishes early on that in this world, the Knights are bad and the Assassins are the good kind of bad, which makes especially puzzling its decision to follow Aguilar’s modern-day descendant Callum Lynch (also Fassbender) as he is kept prisoner by an industrial arm of the Knights. The audience essentially watches Callum come to the belated realization that he really doesn’t want to be forcibly imprisoned to conduct Assassins-related research, even if the Knights did spring him from death row, and even if his Assassin father may have killed his mother. 

The movie also watches the Knights, primarily scientist Sophia Rikkin (Cotillard), as they watch Callum participate in a trippy form of ancestral time travel, where he plugs into a giant metal arm and experiences the memories of Aguilar. This is where most of the movie’s action sequences come from, and some of them have some neat touches, like a foot chase that has Aguilar and his associates leaping and running on clotheslines. But it’s hard to discern what anyone, from moviegoers to the Knights themselves, is supposed to get out of these displays; the whereabouts of the movie’s MacGuffin, maybe, but cataloging dozens of bloodless stabbings proves a surprisingly ineffective method of tracking a powerful metal non-apple. 

Even stranger, this conceit limits Fassbender’s agency, even as he features in scene after scene. The first time the movie cuts back to Callum in what amounts to a green-screen room, ghosted images of the flashbacks swooshing around him as he embodies his ancestor martial arts moves, it’s a neat effect. Around the 10th time, it starts to seem like maybe the filmmakers don’t have much of an arsenal at their disposal. *Assassin’s Creed does deserve some points for the resilience of its assumption that this video game nonsense represented the bones of a good, or even coherent, feature film. *The movie is at least interestingly confusing until about the halfway mark, when monotony sets in for good. 

Sorting out the hows and whys of Knights, Assassins, apples, and Jeremy Irons would be less of a concern (or chore) if Kurzel made the movie a distinctive visual experience, like the better Resident Evil and Underworld movies. Kurzel trades the reds of his Macbeth for faded blues and gunmetal grays, but he retains the clouds of mists and coatings of dust and grime—though these trappings don’t obscure as much as the cutting that renders many of the fight scenes unreadable. 

It’s not as if this represents a major comedown from Kurzel’s Macbeth, which also ran out of steam (though not mist) by the halfway mark. Like that Shakespeare adaptation, Assassin’s Creed is most compelling when Fassbender and Cotillard whisper at each other in close proximity. Both actors have such adult intensity that their participation in a juvenile fantasy (replete with simultaneous hood-flipping and at least a half dozen dramatic dives from great heights, along with the aforementioned self-satisfied libertarianism) becomes a source of bizarre fascination—for a little while, anyway. Assassin’s Creed pushes their charisma to the limits, then stabs it bloodlessly and jumps off a building. *C-* 

http://time.com/4605625/review-assassins-creed-movie/

"The true power of the Catholic Church can never be adequately measured. Had Jesus not anointed Peter the first Pope, there would be no Dan Brown novels, no Pedro Almodóvar movies, no tartan mini-skirt school uniforms. And there would be no _Assassin’s Creed_video game. No Assassin’s Creed novels. No _Assassin’s Creed_ movie. That would mean one less opportunity to see Michael Fassbender shirtless. Our world would be a dark one.

_Assassin’s Creed_ the movie is fairly innocuous. It’s also cheerless and dumb. Michael Fassbender stars as Callum Lynch, a death-row criminal who’s executed before our eyes, only to be brought back to life by a beautiful scientist in flawless red lipstick and a nunlike hairdo. That would be Sofia (Marion Cotillard), and she has a special task for Callum, who is descended from Aguilar, one of the bravest members of a line of freedom fighters known as the Assassins. In 15thCentury Andalusia, Aguilar and his cohorts devoted their lives to fighting the Knights Templar—Catholic alert!—a hoity-toity religious military order whose goal was to procure the Apple of Eden, a gizmo with the power to deprive man of free will. (Disappointingly, it’s not even a real apple.) Sofia has built an elaborate apparatus that, when hooked into Callum’s spine, allows him to “regress” into the past and become Aguilar. Her goal—and it’s the goal of her father as well, a Templar baddie played by the silky-cool Jeremy Irons—is to use Aguilar to figure out where, exactly, the long-lost Apple of Eden is hiding. When Callum regresses to become Aguilar, there is much fighting with handily concealed knife blades and so forth.



The plot of _Assassin’s Creed_ is very confusing. No, scratch that: It’s a mess. You might not really care, but the movie—directed by Justin Kurzel, the Australian director whose last picture was a supergritty version of _Macbeth,_ also starring Fassbender and Cotillard—is rife with squandered opportunities. At one point, some sort of 15th century enemy Knight scrambles along a rooftop on his horse. This is fascinating: A horse on a rooftop! How did he get there? How did he get down? These are questions the movie never answers. Cool image, though. There are other flaws: When Fassbender as Callum is shirtless, _Assassin’s Creed_ at least nods in the direction of camp juiciness. But in the Aguilar sequences, Fassbender wears a robe of suitably penitential rough cloth, befitting the character’s seriousness of purpose. Yawn.

The 15th Century wasn’t a great time to be alive, and it’s not even such nice place to visit. We went all the way back in time with _Assassin’s Creed_ and all we got was this lousy apple. It’s not even a real one."


Honestly, these are exatcly the kind of  reviews that I expected from people who don't know anything about the franchise.. Not because there's not some kind of valid criticism (confusing plot),but the whole  "why would Fassbender and Cotillard act in such video game nonsense" tone is _obvious. 
_

_
_


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Can I ask why you only post the negative reviews/comments? It's all good to see and I thank you for sharing. I just wondered why you never put up any positive ones.



It actually says more about you that you think that I only post negative reviews.   It literally would take less than two minutes to scroll through my back-posts page to see that I've posted positive or mixed-positive reviews of Trespass Against Us and The Light Between Oceans.  If I haven't cared to try to find gamer fans reviews of AC, it's because I think their opinions are biased/irrelevant (to me).  Much like the opinions of DC/Marvel fans are useless to me when evaluating the quality of comic book films.

ETA:  For those curious about MF's workout regime in AC: https://t.co/svWXWfOSH3


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> This is the AV club review :
> "Assassin’s Creed seems to be the result of a miscommunication. A video game adaptation that looks like perfect January-movie fodder for Sony’s Screen Gems division has instead been produced as a holiday-released reunion of Michael Fassbender, Marion Cotillard, and their Macbeth director Justin Kurzel, with Jeremy Irons, Brendan Gleeson, and Charlotte Rampling along for the ride. It’s not unusual to see great European actors appearing in big-budget dreck, of course, but the participation of Fassbender (who also produced!) and Cotillard seems particularly unnecessary. They’ve already been extraordinarily lucky in their blockbuster dabbling: Fassbender playing a younger Magneto in the resuscitation of the X-Men series and Cotillard working repeatedly with Christopher Nolan.
> 
> As far as nerd-skewing pulp goes, Assassin’s Creed is a long way from the likes of The Dark Knight Rises or X-Men: Days Of Future Past. It’s the kind of movie that opens with an underlit, subtitled, text-prefaced, and deeply boring prologue that some genre filmmakers seem convinced provides an instantly mesmerizing entrée into their joyless world-building. Here, the tedium (with the help of onscreen text) labors to explain that the Knights Templar are in a centuries-long pursuit of the Apple Of Eden (a metal doohickey of a MacGuffin that is, confusingly, the thing that got man cast out of Eden, yet is not an actual apple), which will give them control over mankind, eradicating free will. The Knights are opposed by members of the Assassin’s Creed, including Aguilar (Fassbender), who lives during the Spanish Inquisition.
> 
> The Assassins emphasize that they want all people to think for themselves, and tell each other that “everything is permitted” in pursuit of this goal—in other words, they’re a radical libertarian organization. The movie establishes early on that in this world, the Knights are bad and the Assassins are the good kind of bad, which makes especially puzzling its decision to follow Aguilar’s modern-day descendant Callum Lynch (also Fassbender) as he is kept prisoner by an industrial arm of the Knights. The audience essentially watches Callum come to the belated realization that he really doesn’t want to be forcibly imprisoned to conduct Assassins-related research, even if the Knights did spring him from death row, and even if his Assassin father may have killed his mother.
> 
> The movie also watches the Knights, primarily scientist Sophia Rikkin (Cotillard), as they watch Callum participate in a trippy form of ancestral time travel, where he plugs into a giant metal arm and experiences the memories of Aguilar. This is where most of the movie’s action sequences come from, and some of them have some neat touches, like a foot chase that has Aguilar and his associates leaping and running on clotheslines. But it’s hard to discern what anyone, from moviegoers to the Knights themselves, is supposed to get out of these displays; the whereabouts of the movie’s MacGuffin, maybe, but cataloging dozens of bloodless stabbings proves a surprisingly ineffective method of tracking a powerful metal non-apple.
> 
> Even stranger, this conceit limits Fassbender’s agency, even as he features in scene after scene. The first time the movie cuts back to Callum in what amounts to a green-screen room, ghosted images of the flashbacks swooshing around him as he embodies his ancestor martial arts moves, it’s a neat effect. Around the 10th time, it starts to seem like maybe the filmmakers don’t have much of an arsenal at their disposal. *Assassin’s Creed does deserve some points for the resilience of its assumption that this video game nonsense represented the bones of a good, or even coherent, feature film. *The movie is at least interestingly confusing until about the halfway mark, when monotony sets in for good.
> 
> Sorting out the hows and whys of Knights, Assassins, apples, and Jeremy Irons would be less of a concern (or chore) if Kurzel made the movie a distinctive visual experience, like the better Resident Evil and Underworld movies. Kurzel trades the reds of his Macbeth for faded blues and gunmetal grays, but he retains the clouds of mists and coatings of dust and grime—though these trappings don’t obscure as much as the cutting that renders many of the fight scenes unreadable.
> 
> It’s not as if this represents a major comedown from Kurzel’s Macbeth, which also ran out of steam (though not mist) by the halfway mark. Like that Shakespeare adaptation, Assassin’s Creed is most compelling when Fassbender and Cotillard whisper at each other in close proximity. Both actors have such adult intensity that their participation in a juvenile fantasy (replete with simultaneous hood-flipping and at least a half dozen dramatic dives from great heights, along with the aforementioned self-satisfied libertarianism) becomes a source of bizarre fascination—for a little while, anyway. Assassin’s Creed pushes their charisma to the limits, then stabs it bloodlessly and jumps off a building. *C-*
> 
> http://time.com/4605625/review-assassins-creed-movie/
> 
> "The true power of the Catholic Church can never be adequately measured. Had Jesus not anointed Peter the first Pope, there would be no Dan Brown novels, no Pedro Almodóvar movies, no tartan mini-skirt school uniforms. And there would be no _Assassin’s Creed_video game. No Assassin’s Creed novels. No _Assassin’s Creed_ movie. That would mean one less opportunity to see Michael Fassbender shirtless. Our world would be a dark one.
> 
> _Assassin’s Creed_ the movie is fairly innocuous. It’s also cheerless and dumb. Michael Fassbender stars as Callum Lynch, a death-row criminal who’s executed before our eyes, only to be brought back to life by a beautiful scientist in flawless red lipstick and a nunlike hairdo. That would be Sofia (Marion Cotillard), and she has a special task for Callum, who is descended from Aguilar, one of the bravest members of a line of freedom fighters known as the Assassins. In 15thCentury Andalusia, Aguilar and his cohorts devoted their lives to fighting the Knights Templar—Catholic alert!—a hoity-toity religious military order whose goal was to procure the Apple of Eden, a gizmo with the power to deprive man of free will. (Disappointingly, it’s not even a real apple.) Sofia has built an elaborate apparatus that, when hooked into Callum’s spine, allows him to “regress” into the past and become Aguilar. Her goal—and it’s the goal of her father as well, a Templar baddie played by the silky-cool Jeremy Irons—is to use Aguilar to figure out where, exactly, the long-lost Apple of Eden is hiding. When Callum regresses to become Aguilar, there is much fighting with handily concealed knife blades and so forth.
> 
> 
> 
> The plot of _Assassin’s Creed_ is very confusing. No, scratch that: It’s a mess. You might not really care, but the movie—directed by Justin Kurzel, the Australian director whose last picture was a supergritty version of _Macbeth,_ also starring Fassbender and Cotillard—is rife with squandered opportunities. At one point, some sort of 15th century enemy Knight scrambles along a rooftop on his horse. This is fascinating: A horse on a rooftop! How did he get there? How did he get down? These are questions the movie never answers. Cool image, though. There are other flaws: When Fassbender as Callum is shirtless, _Assassin’s Creed_ at least nods in the direction of camp juiciness. But in the Aguilar sequences, Fassbender wears a robe of suitably penitential rough cloth, befitting the character’s seriousness of purpose. Yawn.
> 
> The 15th Century wasn’t a great time to be alive, and it’s not even such nice place to visit. We went all the way back in time with _Assassin’s Creed_ and all we got was this lousy apple. It’s not even a real one."
> 
> 
> Honestly, these are exatcly the kind of  reviews that I expected from people who don't know anything about the franchise.. Not because there's not some kind of valid criticism (confusing plot),but the whole  "why would Fassbender and Cotillard act in such video game nonsense" tone is _obvious.
> _
> 
> _
> _



Very telling the different reactions of "reviewers" v. gamers... The latter understands the concept and doesn't come with the prejudiced conceit that is too often apparent in these reviews. Hopefully a sizeable number of those gamers will go see it anyway despite any negative reviews.


----------



## artemis09

Morgane said:


> This is the AV club review :
> "Assassin’s Creed seems to be the result of a miscommunication. A video game adaptation that looks like perfect January-movie fodder for Sony’s Screen Gems division has instead been produced as a holiday-released reunion of Michael Fassbender, Marion Cotillard, and their Macbeth director Justin Kurzel, with Jeremy Irons, Brendan Gleeson, and Charlotte Rampling along for the ride. It’s not unusual to see great European actors appearing in big-budget dreck, of course, but the participation of Fassbender (who also produced!) and Cotillard seems particularly unnecessary. They’ve already been extraordinarily lucky in their blockbuster dabbling: Fassbender playing a younger Magneto in the resuscitation of the X-Men series and Cotillard working repeatedly with Christopher Nolan.
> 
> As far as nerd-skewing pulp goes, Assassin’s Creed is a long way from the likes of The Dark Knight Rises or X-Men: Days Of Future Past. It’s the kind of movie that opens with an underlit, subtitled, text-prefaced, and deeply boring prologue that some genre filmmakers seem convinced provides an instantly mesmerizing entrée into their joyless world-building. Here, the tedium (with the help of onscreen text) labors to explain that the Knights Templar are in a centuries-long pursuit of the Apple Of Eden (a metal doohickey of a MacGuffin that is, confusingly, the thing that got man cast out of Eden, yet is not an actual apple), which will give them control over mankind, eradicating free will. The Knights are opposed by members of the Assassin’s Creed, including Aguilar (Fassbender), who lives during the Spanish Inquisition.
> 
> The Assassins emphasize that they want all people to think for themselves, and tell each other that “everything is permitted” in pursuit of this goal—in other words, they’re a radical libertarian organization. The movie establishes early on that in this world, the Knights are bad and the Assassins are the good kind of bad, which makes especially puzzling its decision to follow Aguilar’s modern-day descendant Callum Lynch (also Fassbender) as he is kept prisoner by an industrial arm of the Knights. The audience essentially watches Callum come to the belated realization that he really doesn’t want to be forcibly imprisoned to conduct Assassins-related research, even if the Knights did spring him from death row, and even if his Assassin father may have killed his mother.
> 
> The movie also watches the Knights, primarily scientist Sophia Rikkin (Cotillard), as they watch Callum participate in a trippy form of ancestral time travel, where he plugs into a giant metal arm and experiences the memories of Aguilar. This is where most of the movie’s action sequences come from, and some of them have some neat touches, like a foot chase that has Aguilar and his associates leaping and running on clotheslines. But it’s hard to discern what anyone, from moviegoers to the Knights themselves, is supposed to get out of these displays; the whereabouts of the movie’s MacGuffin, maybe, but cataloging dozens of bloodless stabbings proves a surprisingly ineffective method of tracking a powerful metal non-apple.
> 
> Even stranger, this conceit limits Fassbender’s agency, even as he features in scene after scene. The first time the movie cuts back to Callum in what amounts to a green-screen room, ghosted images of the flashbacks swooshing around him as he embodies his ancestor martial arts moves, it’s a neat effect. Around the 10th time, it starts to seem like maybe the filmmakers don’t have much of an arsenal at their disposal. *Assassin’s Creed does deserve some points for the resilience of its assumption that this video game nonsense represented the bones of a good, or even coherent, feature film. *The movie is at least interestingly confusing until about the halfway mark, when monotony sets in for good.
> 
> Sorting out the hows and whys of Knights, Assassins, apples, and Jeremy Irons would be less of a concern (or chore) if Kurzel made the movie a distinctive visual experience, like the better Resident Evil and Underworld movies. Kurzel trades the reds of his Macbeth for faded blues and gunmetal grays, but he retains the clouds of mists and coatings of dust and grime—though these trappings don’t obscure as much as the cutting that renders many of the fight scenes unreadable.
> 
> It’s not as if this represents a major comedown from Kurzel’s Macbeth, which also ran out of steam (though not mist) by the halfway mark. Like that Shakespeare adaptation, Assassin’s Creed is most compelling when Fassbender and Cotillard whisper at each other in close proximity. Both actors have such adult intensity that their participation in a juvenile fantasy (replete with simultaneous hood-flipping and at least a half dozen dramatic dives from great heights, along with the aforementioned self-satisfied libertarianism) becomes a source of bizarre fascination—for a little while, anyway. Assassin’s Creed pushes their charisma to the limits, then stabs it bloodlessly and jumps off a building. *C-*
> 
> http://time.com/4605625/review-assassins-creed-movie/
> 
> "The true power of the Catholic Church can never be adequately measured. Had Jesus not anointed Peter the first Pope, there would be no Dan Brown novels, no Pedro Almodóvar movies, no tartan mini-skirt school uniforms. And there would be no _Assassin’s Creed_video game. No Assassin’s Creed novels. No _Assassin’s Creed_ movie. That would mean one less opportunity to see Michael Fassbender shirtless. Our world would be a dark one.
> 
> _Assassin’s Creed_ the movie is fairly innocuous. It’s also cheerless and dumb. Michael Fassbender stars as Callum Lynch, a death-row criminal who’s executed before our eyes, only to be brought back to life by a beautiful scientist in flawless red lipstick and a nunlike hairdo. That would be Sofia (Marion Cotillard), and she has a special task for Callum, who is descended from Aguilar, one of the bravest members of a line of freedom fighters known as the Assassins. In 15thCentury Andalusia, Aguilar and his cohorts devoted their lives to fighting the Knights Templar—Catholic alert!—a hoity-toity religious military order whose goal was to procure the Apple of Eden, a gizmo with the power to deprive man of free will. (Disappointingly, it’s not even a real apple.) Sofia has built an elaborate apparatus that, when hooked into Callum’s spine, allows him to “regress” into the past and become Aguilar. Her goal—and it’s the goal of her father as well, a Templar baddie played by the silky-cool Jeremy Irons—is to use Aguilar to figure out where, exactly, the long-lost Apple of Eden is hiding. When Callum regresses to become Aguilar, there is much fighting with handily concealed knife blades and so forth.
> 
> 
> 
> The plot of _Assassin’s Creed_ is very confusing. No, scratch that: It’s a mess. You might not really care, but the movie—directed by Justin Kurzel, the Australian director whose last picture was a supergritty version of _Macbeth,_ also starring Fassbender and Cotillard—is rife with squandered opportunities. At one point, some sort of 15th century enemy Knight scrambles along a rooftop on his horse. This is fascinating: A horse on a rooftop! How did he get there? How did he get down? These are questions the movie never answers. Cool image, though. There are other flaws: When Fassbender as Callum is shirtless, _Assassin’s Creed_ at least nods in the direction of camp juiciness. But in the Aguilar sequences, Fassbender wears a robe of suitably penitential rough cloth, befitting the character’s seriousness of purpose. Yawn.
> 
> The 15th Century wasn’t a great time to be alive, and it’s not even such nice place to visit. We went all the way back in time with _Assassin’s Creed_ and all we got was this lousy apple. It’s not even a real one."
> 
> 
> Honestly, these are exatcly the kind of  reviews that I expected from people who don't know anything about the franchise.. *Not because there's not some kind of valid criticism (confusing plot),but the whole  "why would Fassbender and Cotillard act in such video game nonsense" tone is obvious. *



Yeah, that last part is especially obvious in the second review from Time, which made me roll my eyes. On the other hand, if reviewers are commenting on an disjointed story line, bad/boring dialogue, stiff performances, etc., then those seem like more valid criticisms, especially if there's a sense that the director simply didn't create a good adaptation of the video game. But that last review in particular comes from someone who doesn't seem to like the general concept of AC, which in my opinion is not really valid.


----------



## Morgane

On the other hand,these other two reviews are more similar to what that guy wrote  on letterboxd. And I think they're definitely more close to the reactions from people who are familiar with the game. Apparently IGN gave 6,5 stars. Praise for the action set pieces,vibe faithful to the franchise and the same kind of concerns about the characters,the past scenes that are more effective than the present day ones.

http://www.geeknode.co.za/2016/12/movie-review-assassins-creed/

This guy makes some interesting points about  sequel building and  a rushed third act. Apparently the original run time was 140 minutes,so I guess that could have been the more complete version. Kurzel also mentioned that there're many things  he would have liked to introduce.
http://www.themovies.co.za/2016/12/19/review-assassins-close-but-no-scimitar/
"Video game movies are terrible. This has long since evolved from froth-spewed internet opinion to cold hard fact thanks to a kilometers-long list of failures over the years. In some cases (here’s looking at you, _Super Mario Bros_), “failure” is even too kind a euphemism. “Mangled trainwreck of the soul” seems more apt. But just because a movie is terrible, doesn’t mean it can’t still be enjoyed. _Mortal Kombat _is a bad movie by any definition, yet we still love it’s kung fu hokiness and iconic techno soundtrack.

Which brings us to latest video game movie attempt: _Assassin’s Creed_. Boasting more award-winning talent than you can shake a golden statue of a naked sword-wielding man at, this adaptation of Ubisoft’s immensely popular action adventure franchise was viewed by many as the best chance we have ever had to finally break the video game movie losing streak. And now having watched it, I can confidently say that it’s the best video game movie we’ve ever seen. Just a pity that it’s _not quite_ a great movie overall.

Now this is the point where some of you will probably start gnashing your teeth and shaking your fists at the heavens, declaring that “HOLLYWOOD MESSED IT UP AGAIN! A POX ON YOU, HOLLYWOOD!”, and then will not read the rest of my review in anger. Please don’t do that. And no, it’s not just because I put off stuffing my face with Christmas biscuits to write this review and thus feel it deserves to be read (although, that admittedly counts a little), but rather because there’s a huge caveat that it is imperative I mention.

Yes, overall _Assassin’s Creed_ is not the wholly spectacular cinematic revolution we were optimistically hoping for, but for a large portion of its total running time, IT’S GODDAMN INCREDIBLE. From a pure action movie standpoint, it’s one of the best you will see this entire year, boasting some of the greatest, most enervating on-foot chases to ever grace the big screen. And its actual hand-to-hand action choreography is second to none, mixing visceral bone-crunching pragmatic pugilism with the type of cool martial arts visual flair usually found in Hong Kong action epics. As far as adapting these trademark aspects of the video games go, _Assassin’s Creed_ nails them perfectly. It’s just a pity that in between all this extremely high caliber action, some unforgivable scripting idiocy keeps sneaking in.

Said script follows Callum Lynch (Michael Fassbender), a violent rabble-rouser, sentenced to death for murder. But while Callum appears to die by the government’s hand, he’s actually rescued by Dr. Sophia Rikkin (Marion Cotillard), who along with her father Alan Rikkin (Jeremy Irons), run high profile science outfit Abstergo Industries. Abstergo is actually just the modern day front for the Knight’s Templar though, an ancient order that has been engaged in a clandestine war with an equally ancient brotherhood of Assassins for numerous centuries, all to lay claim to a mysterious artifact known as the Apple of Eden.

As Dr. Rikkin tells Callum, Abstergo is dedicated to the “perfection of humankind”, and the enigmatic Apple is a huge step in this plan as it’s believed to contain the genetic secrets to eradicating violence in humans. The Apple has been lost to time since the 15th century though, but Abstergo won’t let a little thing like that get in the way of their plans. Cue, SCIENCE! Callum’s bloodline has been traced back directly to Aguilar de Nerha (also Michael Fassbender), an assassin who lived in 15th century Spain, and the last documented person to be in possession of the Apple. By plugging him into a whirligig virtual reality machine known as the Animus, Callum is able to completely relive the genetic memories of his ancestor contained in his DNA, retracing Aguilar’s adventures to find out what he did with the Apple.

And by “retracing”, I actually mean engaging in some of the finest period piece action you’ve ever had grace your eyeballs. While Callum slowly starts to unravel the actual details of the war between Templar and Assassins in the modern day – thanks in part to another group of Abstergo’s genetic test subjects led by Moussa (Michael K. Williams) – its here in 15th century Spain, in the time of violent religious upheaval thanks to the Spanish Inquisition, where the bulk of that incredible action takes place. And director Justin Kurzel (who also directed Fassbender and Cotillard in the gorgeous _Macbeth_) films it all beautifully, with vertiginous cinematography sweeping over ancient landscapes and towering edifices, before shoving you down, elbow to elbow, as you rush through claustrophobic ancient city burroughs. Although the occasional bit of CG cheapness does rear its uncanny head, production design is top notch here, from the cityscapes to the detailed costumes.

And as expected, the multiple award-winning cast handles it all with incredible skill. The likes of Fassbender and Cotillard are such incredibly talented thespians that they probably could not put in a bad performance even if they tried. And Fassbender, true to his method acting form, even puts in considerable physical effort, muscling up and genuinely pulling off a number of the film’s fantastic fisticuff moments himself. He does leave the gravity-defying chase sequences (including a stomach churning 125-foot freefall dive that was done for real like most of the film’s unbelievable stunt work) to his stunt double, parkour legend Damien Walters, though.

Where it all starts to stumble is in the script by Michael Lesslie, Adam Cooper and Bill Collage. Unlike in the video games on which it is based, where the past portions sees all the narrative development while the modern sections just bookend it, here all the character and narrative progression happens with Callum, while Aguilar and his companions merely serve as incredibly badass plot devices. But even the modern day section’s progression is mostly related to Callum’s personal journey. The most criminal result of this is that all the video game franchise’s extremely deep mythology – for many, its biggest drawcard as it mixes real world historical events and figures with crazy sci-fi conspiracy theories and brow-furrowing philosophizing – is touched on in only the most furtive sense here. Admittedly info-dumping all of this would probably have overwhelmed newcomers to this world, but now they may also find themselves lost as concepts, characters and factions are introduced with only the most cursory explanations.


_Assassin’s Creed_‘s biggest sin though, is that unlike the “leaps of faith” pulled off so spectacularly by its characters, it simply cannot stick its landing. While boasting an impressive action sequence of note, it’s third act is painfully rushed. Headscratching leaps of narrative logic are made, as characters are shuttled from plot point to plot point with little rhyme or reason. Adding to the mess are a couple of last minute revelations that make little sense in the moment. And all of this leads to a seriously anticlimactic ending, not just laughable in its clumsy execution, but also grimly aggravating in its failure to offer a resolution of any real substance but instead just be content to set up the sequel the producers have obviously already started pulling out the champagne and cigars in celebration of.

I would holster those stogies and bubbly for now, if I were them though. For while _Assassin’s Creed_ is undoubtedly a supremely exciting film with levels of filmmaking polish and a caliber of A-list cast and crew not normally seen in this genre, it falls into the same trap so many other entries have done in the past. Its 115-minute running could sorely have needed an extra 30 or so, to fill in the gaping gaps in its worldbuilding and allow its characters and narrative room to breathe and develop organically. Also, how about finishing this one tale conclusively, before wall-running and parkour-leaping off to the next?

Yes, it’s definitely possible to enjoy bad movies, but _Assassin’s Creed_ rankles because it is not a bad movie but instead comes so damn close to being a great one and then misses its target!"


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> It actually says more about you that you think that I only post negative reviews.   It literally would take less than two minutes to scroll through my back-posts page to see that I've posted positive or mixed-positive reviews of Trespass Against Us and The Light Between Oceans.  If I haven't cared to try to find gamer fans reviews of AC, it's because I think their opinions are biased/irrelevant (to me).  Much like the opinions of DC/Marvel fans are useless to me when evaluating the quality of comic book films.
> 
> ETA:  For those curious about MF's workout regime in AC: https://t.co/svWXWfOSH3


Why so defensive? My comment says nothing about me other than I'm curious as to why you keep posting negative reviews. I'm not about getting into one with you. For some reason it's  been incredibly pleasant around here recently and im not out to upset that. Forget I spoke!


----------



## Morgane

And I think the person who wrote the last review I posted is right about this: 


> The most criminal result of this is that all the video game franchise’s extremely deep mythology – for many, its biggest drawcard as it mixes real world historical events and figures with crazy sci-fi conspiracy theories and brow-furrowing philosophizing – is touched on in only the most furtive sense here*. Admittedly info-dumping all of this would probably have overwhelmed newcomers to this world, but now they may also find themselves lost as concepts, characters and factions are introduced with only the most cursory explanations*.


The script has probably its faults but I really think that it's difficult to adapt this kind of material for casual moviegoers who don't know the franchise. And if the story is being criticized for being "confusing",I wonder what the reactions would have been if they added all those extra concepts..  



pearlyqueen said:


> Very telling the different reactions of "reviewers" v. gamers... The latter understands the concept and doesn't come with the prejudiced conceit that is too often apparent in these reviews. Hopefully a sizeable number of those gamers will go see it anyway despite any negative reviews.


Yes,I definitely think a gaming friendly audience may enjoy this much more,above all because there're surely many valuable aspects in terms of visuals,practical stunts,great attention to details. But if it really gets _bad _reviews,this is going to affect the BO performance. Talking about RT,it's incredible how many people pay attention to it without even reading the actual reviews. 



artemis09 said:


> Yeah, that last part is especially obvious in the second review from Time, which made me roll my eyes. On the other hand, if reviewers are commenting on an disjointed story line, bad/boring dialogue, stiff performances, etc., then those seem like more valid criticisms, especially if there's a sense that the director simply didn't create a good adaptation of the video game. *But that last review in particular comes from someone who doesn't seem to like the general concept of AC, which in my opinion is not really valid.*


Yes,and I usually like to read her reviews. A dismissive tone was obvious in the AV Club review too,and I don't expect a different tone in the other reviews..

@TheOnlyJamesMan: "It's a mess." 
Why? "A guy rides a horse on a roof but OMG FASSBENDER'S BODY IS SO SEXY!"
 What the **** is this piece, TIME?


----------



## carmencrem

https://thefilmstage.com/reviews/re...y-impeccable-assaultive-videogame-adaptation/


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.indiewire.com/2016/12/assassins-creed-review-best-video-game-movie-fassbender-1201760460/


----------



## carmencrem

As usual fans like the movie and critics don't. I'm pretty done, I mean we can't do anything about it. It's a lil bit sad..


----------



## Hackensack

This critic liked it!  (I think.)  Anyway, both he and some of the "bad" critics make me want to see it.

http://www.indiewire.com/2016/12/assassins-creed-review-best-video-game-movie-fassbender-1201760460/


----------



## carmencrem

http://screencrush.com/assassins-creed-review/ This is a lil better but I'm not reading them this time. 
I don't want to know the story before seeing the movie, since I haven't played the game. I would like it to be a surprise as much as I can


----------



## Hackensack

carmencrem said:


> http://screencrush.com/assassins-creed-review/ This is a lil better but I'm not reading them this time.
> I don't want to know the story before seeing the movie, since I haven't played the game. I would like it to be a surprise as much as I can


This review and the indiewire review both stress the way in which the film breaks the bland "blockbuster" mold; that's a good sign, I think.


----------



## Just Askin

I would much rather hear the view of someone who is not being paid to review. Someone who is already a fan of the world (gamers can be brutally honest) is going to give me a way better review on AC. Surely if I wasn't into it already, for whatever reason, I'm already starting with bias. What makes a professional reviewer a professional reviewer? A pay cheque! Rather hear from those that pay for their own ticket, thanks.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Assassin's Creed is trending on twitter but so is an actual assassination...yikes, timing could have better on that one...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I wouldn't discount reviewers, but as in all professions, some are better at their jobs than others.

What I always look for in critiques is whether or not that person is a movie buff. If you love movies, you tend to approach your judgment with a more open mind.

I don't have a dog in this fight, but I hope AC does well for Michael's sake since you guys are so worried for him.


----------



## artemis09

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I wouldn't discount reviewers, but as in all professions, some are better at their jobs than others.
> 
> What I always look for in critiques is whether or not that person is a movie buff. If you love movies, you tend to approach your judgment with a more open mind.
> 
> I don't have a dog in this fight, but I hope AC does well for Michael's sake since you guys are so worried for him.



The one thing reviewers can provide is a less skewed perspective of movies as opposed to people who happen to have a particular bias towards a movie and/or the people involved in it (actors, director, screenwriter, etc.). Well, less biased for the most part, at least. So, yes, they shouldn't always be disregarded if you're looking for a more objective view. However, I think a good chunk of people will end up seeing it, especially gamers, so there's that to consider.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> The one thing reviewers can provide is a less skewed perspective of movies as opposed to people who happen to have a particular bias towards a movie and/or the people involved in it (actors, director, screenwriter, etc.). Well, less biased for the most part, at least. So, yes, they shouldn't always be disregarded if you're looking for a more objective view. However, I think a good chunk of people will end up seeing it, especially gamers, so there's that to consider.


Would a critics review stop you from going to watch a movie you had intended to see?


----------



## carmencrem

As for me, I just want him to be fine. I mean happy, proud of himself, satisfied. 
I couldn't care less about critics, I'm gonna see the movie for him and I'll bring some friends and family with me. I hope he's having fun now, and he's not reading too many bad reviews. I'm glad fans loved the movie and welcomed it and the cast in a warm way: they're still saying it's amazing also on RTomatoes. 
I'm thinking of him and hoping he's having a great time atm.  
He deserves all the best things and I'm wishing him the best luck in the world.  he's stronger than critics, he's the best. X


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> Would a critics review stop you from going to watch a movie you had intended to see?


Not really. I still plan on seeing AC. To give an example, I went and saw TLBO even though the reviews overall were not stellar. I generally try not to go into movies with any strong expectations either way, despite what reviewers may say. That said, I don't see anything wrong with glancing at reviews, at least.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Not really. I still plan on seeing AC. To give an example, I went and saw TLBO even though the reviews overall were not stellar. I generally try not to go into movies with any strong expectations either way, despite what reviewers may say. That said, I don't see anything wrong with glancing at reviews, at least.


I just don't get the point of them. They do so much more damage than they can ever do good. I'll read viewers reviews. If something is total rubbish I'd rather not waste my money. There is the exception if it's my genre, actor etc, I'll watch it regardless. Small independent films are crushed by critics before they even get a chance. That can't be good for the industry. I think I may just have an issue with a paid opinion telling me how much I'll hate or enjoy something. Really looking forward to AC on New Year's Day.


----------



## mollie12

Every year, the selection committees at Cannes/Berlin/Venice/Sundance filter through thousands of films by first or second-time directors.  But just because they're selected for and screened at those prestigious festivals does not guarantee that distributors will purchase the rights to those films or that those films will eventually find an audience in highly competitive markets.

You know who DOES impact that?  Critics.   A positive review from the NYTimes Manohla Dargis in one of her festival round-ups, for example, can really help a difficult film find US distribution.

Honestly, it's a bit amusing to me to see people here decry "the critics" when they're the chief reason that Michael (& Steve McQueen* & Andrea Arnold) have careers. He was a year-or-so away from throwing in the towel on acting if Hunger hadn't been an arthouse hit with critics (it made no money in the US but the industry took note). In fact, there's far more evidence that "critics" view MF more positively than the Hollywood industry heads (those Sony leaks) or the general public.

ETA: And MF himself is very aware that they've been his first and best supporters.  He's mentioned that, in fact, when he's won Best Actor prizes from various critical groups.

*12 Years a Slave doesn't win Best Picture at the Oscars without critics.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Would a critics review stop you from going to watch a movie you had intended to see?


So far _this week _critics reviews have stopped me from going to watch two movies I had intended to see (Passengers and Collateral Beauty). Without them we'd only have trailers to go by and those can be incredibly misleading, as both apparently were. Bummer, but I'm glad to have saved the money.


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> So far _this week _critics reviews have stopped me from going to watch two movies I had intended to see (Passengers and Collateral Beauty). Without them we'd only have trailers to go by and those can be incredibly misleading, as both apparently were. Bummer, but I'm glad to have saved the money.



Yep, I was considering Passengers, but not anymore.  I actually NEVER go to the theater without some critical feedback, whether that's my Twitter feed or Metacritic or reading some reviews.  I frequently don't even watch trailers to films anymore.   And it's not like I only see films that are raved/universally approved.  Sometimes the writing of a particular critic may persuade me to see a film that's quite divisive.   I saw Magic Mike XXL, Blackhat, and The Counselor in the theater despite mixed reviews because critics I liked made good cases for them.  And I was glad that I went to see them.  On the flip side, people on a film forum convinced me to see Nocturnal Animals in the theater despite some mixed reviews and pans from critics I admire, and I ended up detesting the film.

I don't treat MF films any differently than all other films, tbh.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Yep, I was considering Passengers, but not anymore.  I actually NEVER go to the theater without some critical feedback, whether that's my Twitter feed or Metacritic or reading some reviews.  I frequently don't even watch trailers to films anymore.   And it's not like I only see films that are raved/universally approved.  Sometimes the writing of a particular critic may persuade me to see a film that's quite divisive.   I saw Magic Mike XXL, Blackhat, and The Counselor in the theater despite mixed reviews because critics I liked made good cases for them.  And I was glad that I went to see them.  On the flip side, people on a film forum convinced me to see Nocturnal Animals in the theater despite some mixed reviews and pans from critics I admire, and I ended up detesting the film.
> 
> I don't treat MF films any differently than all other films, tbh.


Oh my god, I still cannot believe how much I hated Nocturnal Animals. I was riding an Amy Adams high from Arrival and loved A Single Man and my hopes were high and BOY WAS I UNPREPARED for...that. It reminded me of The Counselor in all the wrong ways.


----------



## artemis09

aprilmayjune said:


> So far _this week _critics reviews have stopped me from going to watch two movies I had intended to see (Passengers and Collateral Beauty). Without them we'd only have trailers to go by and those can be incredibly misleading, as both apparently were. Bummer, but I'm glad to have saved the money.


Collateral Beauty looked so uninteresting to me based on the trailers alone, so I'm not surprised at the reviews. I'm a little shocked at Passengers, but I never had any real strong intent to see it, and the reviews are convincing me even less to go see it.
I guess I should amend my earlier statement and say that for the _most part_ critics don't persuade me on whether I should spend money on seeing a movie or not, but there are exceptions. If nothing else, it's interesting to get an unbiased view of a movie, especially if it's from someone who gives strong arguments regarding their review and appreciates film as a whole.


----------



## artemis09

Sorry if this is getting off topic, but damn I am disappointed to hear that about Nocturnal Animals. I liked A Single Man and I really like Amy Adams, so that's a bummer.


----------



## aprilmayjune

artemis09 said:


> Sorry if this is getting off topic, but damn I am disappointed to hear that about Nocturnal Animals. I liked A Single Man and I really like Amy Adams, so that's a bummer.


Here's what you do: alternate between any one-star torture porn horror flick on netflix and the end-of-semester project of an exceptionally precocious yet pretentious first-year film student. Do this for two hours. Congratulations, you've now seen Nocturnal Animals.


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> Oh my god, I still cannot believe how much I hated Nocturnal Animals. I was riding an Amy Adams high from Arrival and loved A Single Man and my hopes were high and BOY WAS I UNPREPARED for...that. It reminded me of The Counselor in all the wrong ways.





artemis09 said:


> Sorry if this is getting off topic, but damn I am disappointed to hear that about Nocturnal Animals. I liked A Single Man and I really like Amy Adams, so that's disappointing.


 
It is a deeply misogynistic, un-self-aware movie with terrible dialogue and a storytelling frame/premise that Tom Ford doesn't have the skill to make work cinematically.  I think Tom Ford thought he was making a film about a woman's regret over a lost romance, when it really should have been a commentary on toxic masculinity and fragile male egos.

The Counselor can be criticized for portraying female "Madonna/whore" stereotypes, but at least _everyone_ in that story is an archetype, it has an overarching, coherent moral/ethical point of view (nihilistic), and the dialogue is at least interesting, if difficult.


----------



## artemis09

aprilmayjune said:


> Here's what you do: alternate between any one-star torture porn horror flick on netflix and the end-of-semester project of an exceptionally precocious yet pretentious first-year film student. Do this for two hours. Congratulations, you've now seen Nocturnal Animals.


I enjoyed reading this description LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Oh my god, I still cannot believe how much I hated Nocturnal Animals. I was riding an Amy Adams high from Arrival and loved A Single Man and my hopes were high and BOY WAS I UNPREPARED for...that. It reminded me of The Counselor in all the wrong ways.



Me too, I hated Nocturnal Animals. Reviewers often praise films I hate and vice versa. At the end of the day most of them have little in the way of credentials to qualify them to critique films and IMO they are regarded with too much importance and therefore hold too much sway in the industry. Nothing wrong with taking into consideration what they write but why let a total stranger with probably different tastes put you off seeing a film you intended to see.


----------



## mollie12

In other news, Michael Sheen names some of his favorite space robots, and MF is one of them: https://www.yahoo.com/tech/passengers-co-star-michael-sheen-ranks-space-robots-220516092.html


----------



## Just Askin

I hear all you are saying and appreciate some valid points. However I think I'll still see something I like the look of unless someone who has paid for a ticket strongly advices me otherwise. In those cases I'll wait for virgin/ Netflix or something. I enjoy film as a form of entertainment and don't feel constant dissection is necessary. I don't avidly follow box office takings but wish all independent films success. I am completely biased when it comes to Fassbenders work and will watch everything (I'm on PF solely to chat about the man). If I rate it I will try and convince people to give it a watch. I don't agree that it was the critics that made his career.
Critics are my least favourite thing to take note of or talk about so I'm out of this one.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> It is a deeply misogynistic, un-self-aware movie with terrible dialogue and a storytelling frame/premise that Tom Ford doesn't have the skill to make work cinematically.  I think Tom Ford thought he was making a film about a woman's regret over a lost romance, when it really should have been a commentary on toxic masculinity and fragile male egos.
> 
> The Counselor can be criticized for portraying female "Madonna/whore" stereotypes, but at least _everyone_ in that story is an archetype, it has an overarching, coherent moral/ethical point of view (nihilistic), and the dialogue is at least interesting, if difficult.



So, I have to confess that I still haven't seen The Counselor. And to get back to the main topic, that is actually an example of a time that I was convinced to steer clear of a movie since its reviews were horrid. Also, it didn't help that the general public, including people I've spoken with, seemed to hate it and my interest in it wasn't super high in the first place. I'll probably get around to watching it sometime, but there's no rush, haha.


----------



## aprilmayjune

artemis09 said:


> So, I have to confess that I still haven't seen The Counselor. And to get back to the main topic, that is actually an example of a time that I was convinced to steer clear of a movie since its reviews were horrid. Also, it didn't help that the general public, including people I've spoken with, seemed to hate it and my interest in it wasn't super high in the first place. I'll probably get around to watching it sometime, but there's no rush, haha.


Watch it on mute and it's pretty good! (depending on how you feel about Cameron Diaz ****ing a car)


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> In other news, Michael Sheen names some of his favorite space robots, and MF is one of them: https://www.yahoo.com/tech/passengers-co-star-michael-sheen-ranks-space-robots-220516092.html


This pleases me immensely, both because I like Michael Sheen and David 8 is one of my favorite performances by MF. I'd love to see them work together.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> So, I have to confess that I still haven't seen The Counselor. And to get back to the main topic, that is actually an example of a time that I was convinced to steer clear of a movie since its reviews were horrid. Also, it didn't help that the general public, including people I've spoken with, seemed to hate it and my interest in it wasn't super high in the first place. I'll probably get around to watching it sometime, but there's no rush, haha.



It's definitely an acquired taste, and I'm not sure I can even say I _like_ it.  I've never actually recommended it to anyone in real life because it really doesn't fit the idea of entertainment of anyone I know.   But the dialogue is absolutely fascinating and there are at least three exceptionally well-shot, memorable scenes (like best-of-the-year). I do think Ridley Scott made the film he intended to make (ie serving McCarthy's story & dialogue).  If it's a misfire, it's at least one I can _respect_.  There's nothing incompetent about it--it's just intentionally extremely alienating.


----------



## artemis09

aprilmayjune said:


> Watch it on mute and it's pretty good! (depending on how you feel about Cameron Diaz ****ing a car)


There isn't much that fazes me, so I think I can handle that part, haha. I find it hilarious that the two most talked about scenes from the movie are that one, and the one with Michael going down on Penelope Cruz in the beginning.


----------



## artemis09

So I'm chuckling a little at some comments floating around saying that MF shouldn't be playing Aguilar because he has no Spanish ancestry in real life. Whitewashing is definitely a problem, but this is a stretch.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> So I'm chuckling a little at some comments floating around saying that MF shouldn't be playing Aguilar because he has no Spanish ancestry in real life. Whitewashing is definitely a problem, but this is a stretch.



Send them this link
https://owlcation.com/stem/Irish-Blood-Genetic-Identity
*Closest genetic relatives of Irish today*
'Today, the closest genetic relatives of the Irish in Europe are to be found in the north of Spain in the region known as the Basque Country. The Irish also share their DNA to a large extent with the people of Britain - especially the Scottish and Welsh.'


----------



## Morgane

artemis09 said:


> The one thing reviewers can provide is a less skewed perspective of movies as opposed to people who happen to have a particular bias towards a movie and/or the people involved in it (actors, director, screenwriter, etc.). Well, _less biased for the most part_, at least. So, yes, they shouldn't always be disregarded if you're looking for a more objective view. However, I think a good chunk of people will end up seeing it, especially gamers, so there's that to consider.


Yes,because in some cases it's obvious that someone dislikes a particular movie because it's regarded by many as a masterpiece (above all after the usual "through- the-roof" festivals  reactions),or because they refused to join "the online circle jerk"  when a director's previous acclaimed movie was released,so they are basically with the knives out.



mollie12 said:


> Every year, the selection committees at Cannes/Berlin/Venice/Sundance filter through thousands of films by first or second-time directors.  But just because they're selected for and screened at those prestigious festivals does not guarantee that distributors will purchase the rights to those films or that those films will eventually find an audience in highly competitive markets.
> 
> *You know who DOES impact that?  Critics.   A positive review from the NYTimes Manohla Dargis in one of her festival round-ups, for example, can really help a difficult film find US distribution.*
> 
> Honestly, it's a bit amusing to me to see people here decry "the critics" when they're the chief reason that Michael (& Steve McQueen* & Andrea Arnold) have careers. He was a year-or-so away from throwing in the towel on acting if Hunger hadn't been an arthouse hit with critics (it made no money in the US but the industry took note). In fact, there's far more evidence that "critics" view MF more positively than the Hollywood industry heads (those Sony leaks) or the general public.
> 
> ETA: And MF himself is very aware that they've been his first and best supporters.  He's mentioned that, in peoplfact, when he's won Best Actor prizes from various critical groups.
> 
> *12 Years a Slave doesn't win Best Picture at the Oscars without critics.


This. About the Sony leaks,I don't think people had a particular opinion or a negative opinion about him as an actor (acting skills/his persona). They simply wanted a bigger name. I recall an email in particular where De Luca ? (I'm not sure) was basically praising most of his performances.



mollie12 said:


> Yep, I was considering Passengers, but not anymore.  I actually NEVER go to the theater without some critical feedback, whether that's my Twitter feed or Metacritic or reading some reviews.  I frequently don't even watch trailers to films anymore.   And it's not like I only see films that are raved/universally approved.  Sometimes the writing of a particular critic may persuade me to see a film that's quite divisive.   I saw Magic Mike XXL, Blackhat, and The Counselor in the theater despite mixed reviews because critics I liked made good cases for them.  And I was glad that I went to see them.  On the flip side, people on a film forum convinced me to see Nocturnal Animals in the theater despite some mixed reviews and pans from critics I admire, and I ended up detesting the film.
> 
> I don't treat MF films any differently than all other films, tbh.


Sometimes I also find some reviews on  letterboxd quite interesting too. And I also prefer to have some critical feedback (critics that I usually like to read).



artemis09 said:


> So, I have to confess that I still haven't seen The Counselor. And to get back to the main topic, that is actually an example of a time that I was convinced to steer clear of a movie since its reviews were horrid. Also, it didn't help that the general public, including people I've spoken with, seemed to hate it and my interest in it wasn't super high in the first place. I'll probably get around to watching it sometime, but there's no rush, haha.


The Counselor had its fans (I recall a very positive Dargis' review) and I think it has even more fans now.
Recently I read this piece:
http://www.mtv.com/news/2771242/the-cult-of-the-counselor/


----------



## artemis09

Just Askin said:


> Send them this link
> https://owlcation.com/stem/Irish-Blood-Genetic-Identity
> *Closest genetic relatives of Irish today*
> 'Today, the closest genetic relatives of the Irish in Europe are to be found in the north of Spain in the region known as the Basque Country. The Irish also share their DNA to a large extent with the people of Britain - especially the Scottish and Welsh.'


This is exactly what I kept thinking of whenever I would read those comments, haha. I used to read about haplogroups/genetic variation and I remember coming across that bit of info.


----------



## artemis09

Morgane said:


> Yes,because in some cases it's obvious that someone dislikes a particular movie because it's regarded by many as a masterpiece (above all after the usual "through- the-roof" festivals  reactions),or because they refused to join "the online circle jerk"  when a director's previous acclaimed movie was released,so they are basically with the knives out.
> 
> 
> This. About the Sony leaks,I don't think people had a particular opinion or a negative opinion about him as an actor (acting skills/his persona). They simply wanted a bigger name. I recall an email in particular where De Luca ? (I'm not sure) was basically praising most of his performances.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I also find some reviews on  letterboxd quite interesting too. And I also prefer to have some critical feedback (critics that I usually like to read).
> 
> 
> The Counselor had its fans (I recall a very positive Dargis' review) and I think it has even more fans now.
> Recently I read this piece:
> http://www.mtv.com/news/2771242/the-cult-of-the-counselor/


That piece is quite interesting.


----------



## carmencrem

http://loveforstories.com/review-assassins-creed-2016/ This girl seems to have enjoyed the movie


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.konbini.com/fr/entertainment-2/fast-curious-michael-fassbender/ French kiss all the way


----------



## Hackensack

Michael is listed for the Seth Meyers show tonight.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Michael is listed for the Seth Meyers show tonight.



Yes - it's showing in the U.K. tomorrow evening


----------



## lunadeagosto

Now El hormiguero begins
http://www.atresplayer.com/directos/television/antena3/


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Now El hormiguero begins
> http://www.atresplayer.com/directos/television/antena3/


Thank you. I would have missed it if you hadn't posted. Thought it was an hour later!


----------



## lunadeagosto

Beautiful Michael...The link for the video:
http://www.atresplayer.com/televisi...assbender-marion-cotillard_2016122000033.html


----------



## Hackensack

I hope he doesn't stay away too long. 

http://metro.co.uk/2016/12/20/micha...ng-after-assassins-creed-6335906/?ito=twitter


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would say he needs it. It's good to be missed sometimes, and he probably can use the downtime to focus on personal matters. I don't know how he keeps such grueling schedule and still be standing.


----------



## Hackensack

He has a good 2017, with Alien Covenant and The Snowman (and maybe even Weightless), but not filming next year would take him out of 2018--of course a lot can happen.


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-et-mn-assassins-creed-review-20161216-story.html !!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Assassin's Creed was amazing, y'all. AMA


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Assassin's Creed was amazing, y'all. AMA



You saw it already?!!

The gamers/audiences seem to love it too, seen loads of tweets like this:
https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/811476279698554880

There have been a few positive reviews too, so fingers crossed for the box office[emoji120]


----------



## Selayang430

Hopefully normal audience have the opposite view from critics. I will go to watch it tomorrow


----------



## carmencrem

I can't even post all the tweets I saw and collected from fans who loved the movie. I'm so happy for him right now. I'd be happier if critics were nicer but destroy movies is more or less their job... I'm super proud of him and all the success the movie is having, the audience seems to like it very much!!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> I can't even post all the tweets I saw and collected from fans who loved the movie. I'm so happy for him right now. I'd be happier if critics were nicer but destroy movies is more or less their job... I'm super proud of him and all the success the movie is having, the audience seems to like it very much!!



For a commercial movie like AC good review is bonus, most important is its box office


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> For a commercial movie like AC good review is bonus, most important is its box office


Seems the critics did what critics do...meanwhile everyone else who has seen Assassins Creed LOVED IT! From Twitter, Tumblr, Facebook, Instagram, Podcasts coming from all over the world, it s seems to be an amazing film. Think I know who's recommendations I'll be listening to. Roll on New Years Day.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> For a commercial movie like AC good review is bonus, most important is its box office


Well I can't speak for others but I think that knowing people actually like your film is probably more important than earning money. Knowing you have produced a quality work is very rewarding. Earning money is surely cool too.
I wish him both and it seems he's gonna be rewarded in both ways 

Btw http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb931086 in the 4th video he talks about Alicia being very busy with TR  + Christmas plans with his family etc but I can't hear him very well.. there are also other videos you might have missed 
I can't wait to see AC and I couldn't be happier about audience's response to the movie. I'm sorry for critics but they're always bitter, I wasn't expecting a 100% positive rating, but I hoped they would have been nicer. Ok, it's just their opinion, what really matters is Michael's success for me, so..


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Well I can't speak for others but I think that knowing people actually like your film is probably more important than earning money. Knowing you have produced a quality work is very rewarding. Earning money is surely cool too.
> I wish him both and it seems he's gonna be rewarded in both ways
> 
> Btw http://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tb931086 in the 4th video he talks about Alicia being very busy with TR  + Christmas plans with his family etc but I can't hear him very well.. there are also other videos you might have missed
> I can't wait to see AC and I couldn't be happier about audience's response to the movie. I'm sorry for critics but they're always bitter, I wasn't expecting a 100% positive rating, but I hoped they would have been nicer. Ok, it's just their opinion, what really matters is Michael's success for me, so..



People actually like it - more people like it meaning more tickets revenues [emoji14][emoji3]. Of course minus those give bad feedback after watching.
Same like Oscar movies - I believe movies are made not for Oscar voters or critics. More importantly moviegoers like it.


----------



## Cinemafan

Selayang430 said:


> People actually like it - more people like it meaning more tickets revenues [emoji14][emoji3]. Of course minus those give bad feedback after watching.
> Same like Oscar movies - I believe movies are made not for Oscar voters or critics. More importantly moviegoers like it.


Saw this last night with a friend who has played the game he liked it, those near us seemed to as well. Not my genre but I enjoyed it . The audience will make or break it , not critics on this type of film. Hope it's a success for him.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>



Ahah wow he revealed Alicia is a good cook (I remember that interview for TDG btw!) and that yes he loves eating  
Very cute! Thanks!


----------



## aprilmayjune

That interviewer was smooth as **** lol


----------



## mollie12

Is this a different trailer for Trespass Against Us?  It comes from the French distributor?  https://twitter.com/thejokersfilms/status/811577128269574145


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Ahah wow he revealed Alicia is a good cook (I remember that interview for TDG btw!) and that yes he loves eating
> Very cute! Thanks!



Michael also confirms that he benefits from Alicia's good cooking, as Just Askin and I discussed months back....she's feeding him up with her stews [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael also confirms that he benefits from Alicia's good cooking, as Just Askin and I discussed months back....she's feeding him up with her stews [emoji6][emoji6]



Heard the interviewer saying something like 'she benefits from it '. I view this as Michael admitted he eats a lot so Alicia is benefited - that what she cooks has Michael 'underwrites' all.......[emoji38][emoji12]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Heard the interviewer saying something like 'she benefits from it '. I view this as Michael admitted he eats a lot so Alicia is benefited - that what she cooks has Michael 'underwrites' all.......[emoji38][emoji12]



I heard the interviewer saying HE (Michael) benefits from Alicia being a good cook....[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I heard the interviewer saying HE (Michael) benefits from Alicia being a good cook....[emoji6][emoji6]



Mutually benefited. Love to cook too needs someone who appreciates (better still can eat a lot ) [emoji38][emoji1]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I was going to make a sexy comment, but...you know...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I was going to make a sexy comment, but...you know...



Know what...? Go on, make the sexy comment...[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He likes to eat...

she made me do it/it wasn't me.


----------



## Selayang430

He is still holding German passport actually. Bet he has voting right in the German general election too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He wants a son, eh? It's interesting that he holds a German passport having grown up in Ireland. But he was born there so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He wants a son, eh? It's interesting that he holds a German passport having grown up in Ireland. But he was born there so I guess that makes sense.



If he felt inclined he is eligible to hold 3 passports, German, Irish and UK, lol. I noticed him mentioning having a son and wondered why he said "son" and not "child".... maybe letting his guard slip for a minute..


----------



## aprilmayjune

PLOT TWIST guess who's preg

Jk but can you imagine [emoji23]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I wouldn't be surprised after she's done with TR...


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I wouldn't be surprised after she's done with TR...



God I hope not, her career is really just starting. I can't imagine she'd put it on pause like that.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Also AC was...quite something? Beautiful fight sequences, felt a lot like Macbeth. Amazing how much emotion he can convey without words in the past sections.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The things you do for love! She has an oscar and four movies in the pipeline, she can take some time off, she's been going since she was in ballet school. I would understand if she kept going, but Michael is getting older. He's a guy so that may not matter.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

The Kylie and Jackie O radio show was nice. He talked about how people who have never played the game can love the movie, video-games addiction.... i just downloaded the podcast


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The things you do for love! She has an oscar and four movies in the pipeline, she can take some time off, she's been going since she was in ballet school. I would understand if she kept going, but Michael is getting older. He's a guy so that may not matter.



Alicia is a feminist and I'm sure she wouldn't allow having a child to put her career on hold; she has plenty of examples of successful female actors around her who combine work and parenting. Then there's the love factor [emoji173].....


----------



## carmencrem

http://extratv.com/videos/0-lwk43j6l/ They're spending the holidays on a beach.. lucky them


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yes, I agree. She would have to slow down a bit, maybe one movie per year instead of the pace she keeps now, but it can be done. Feminists have families too, and she expressed a desire to have one.


----------



## carmencrem

Covenant! http://www.avpgalaxy.net/2016/12/22/new-alien-covenant-stills-latest-issue-empire-magazine/


----------



## Selayang430

Just came back from 10pm Show of AC. The movie is enjoyable. Both Michael and Marion gave good performances. My nephew who is an AC gamer loves the movie. Not a gamer myself but find the story plot is easy to follow.


----------



## aprilmayjune

AC's problem is that it suffers in comparison. If it had come out in September when nothing else was out I would have loved it. Instead the box office is already glutted with not just good but great films--both Oscar contenders and mainstream movies--so the bar is much higher. Audiences are spoiled for choices. And an epic sci-fi/adventure film with beautiful and complex world-building and an ensemble cast of rebellious outsiders fighting a shadowy evil authoritarian force in a battle with high philosophical stakes already came out last week. 

None of this is AC's fault but movies aren't released into a vacuum.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Assassins Creed
Michael Fassbender: "The best of success is not having to take the subway"


We stayed at Claridge's Hotel in London with Michael Fassbender, the coolest actor of the moment.

There he speaks of his phobia of traffic jams, of the passion for the blood of the Spaniards ... and of the advantages of the apps to connect. Although he, of course, has never used one.

    Beatriz G. Aranda

12/22/2016 2:47 PM

"Yes, I am a lucky man." The words with which Michael Fassbender says goodbye illustrate the meeting in room 508 Claridge's. A primetime star of his career, promoting one of the most anticipated blockbusters of the season, Assassin's Creed, at one of those London West End hotels where there are still suit-driven liftmen, gold-shining oriental lamps and Paparandanga carpets .

"Since I am famous I am more content; In return, I have learned to express myself in my work ", says the German-Irish actor. "If all this had not happened, I'd be behind a bar in a bar, like a few years ago. I got the opportunity late and I'm enjoying it.

To his 39 years, one of the most important actors of Hollywood - four films released during 2016; Three more already shot for 2017, including the continuation of the saga of Alien and the new one of Terrence Malick - still has fresh the memories of another time and of another life ... before that "all this".

In fact, the ad for Guinness beer he starred in 2004, where he crossed Ireland and the Atlantic Ocean on foot and swam to apologize to his brother - "Do you want to know why? Do not you want to continue with the mystery? Yes, it was for a girl "- can now be seen as the prelude to this future making the Americas: in a decade, she has gone from sharing a flat in an East London suburb to starring - in addition to beer, To encourage the young British to join the Armed Forces - and, finally, to be nominated in the Oscars. Twice. Oh, and to work with Quentin Tarantino and David Cronenberg, among others.

"If I'm honest, one of the best things about this is not having to take the London Underground," he says. "Do you come from Bow [suburb in the east of the city]? That area has changed a lot in the last 10 years. I have lived there ... I am going to move to the west, where is the majority of studies. Crossing the city by car is one and a half hours one way. Add another one back ... ».

The actors in promotion are presented as dolls, do not move naturally, there is something rigid, ultimately also ridiculous. Fortunately, the queues and traffic equals us all. Movie stars, mutants, people on foot.
"The opportunity came late and I'm enjoying it. If not, I would be behind the bar of a bar"

In a recent interview, you commented that you did not understand the fascination that a life like yours could arouse among people, in reference to the interest in your private life. My question is the opposite: why should not we be fascinated by your life?
    Let's see, what happens is that I do not understand why the actors are in the public eye. There are professions that should be more interesting to people. I suppose it is the idea of a glamorous life and that is assumed as a way of escape. All that is a little fantasy. It is an unusual job, yes, my work is a privilege, especially for traveling. This year, I've been in London filming this movie, Norway, New Zealand, Australia ... It can be understood as an exciting lifestyle. People imagine that. And sometimes confuse your role in films with reality. And he wants portraits with you to put on Instagram or Facebook.
Why?
    People want evidence that this life exists, that they may know you, but look for a portrait with Magneto [their most popular character to date, a villain who has already played three times in the saga of superhero comics X-Men]. Perhaps it is because of the boom of social networks that the subject of the lives of the actors fascinates so much ...
Speaking of social networking, the boom these days is in dating apps. Your role in 'Shame' (2011) as a sex addict reflects how relationships are five years later in big cities. It almost seems a way to mitigate loneliness, making sex a mere object, with one appointment after another. You are never satisfied with the person because, perhaps, there is another better awaiting us.
    I have never used applications of those ...
Maybe because you've never needed it: you're a star and you usually have a partner [the last one, the Swedish actress Alicia Vikander].
    Well, also because I'm very slow with technology. I do not have any account in social networks. But my friends do and I see positive things. On the one hand, my friends tell me that young Irish people now drink less alcohol than we do, because before You needed a couple of beers to have the courage to approach a girl at the bar or at the club. People now seem to feel more comfortable without having the other person physically on the other side ... I do not know, it's something that's happening, whether it's good or bad is irrelevant. When I was in Japan, I read that young people were becoming less and less interested in sex ... Everything concerning the human being is changing radically at this time.


----------



## lunadeagosto

One of the strengths of the film promoted by Fassbender, released on Friday, is precisely how technology affects brain functioning. Assassin's Creed, inspired by one of the most successful videogames of recent times of the same title - almost 100 million copies sold since 2007 -, leads us to a present-future where it is possible to unlock genetic memories.
"I do not understand why the actors are in the public eye.There are much more interesting professions"

The character of Fassbender, Callum Lynch, experiences the adventures of his ancestor, Aguilar, in Spain of the XV century, with the Inquisition as thematic stage - after Malta and London, there were 60 days of filming in Almería, Pechina, Tabernas and the Park Natural of Cabo de Gata-Níjar. Lynch will revive in the first person the memories of his ancestor, a member of the guild of criminals denominated The Assassins, and will have to carry out dangerous missions, always of prohibited way, by all Santa Earth. Upon discovering that he is descended from the mysterious secret society, he will confront the Templar organization in the present-future. The film features Jeremy Irons, Marion Cotillard, in addition to the Spanish Javier Gutierrez and Carlos Bardem, in the cast.

Why has this project interested you so much? You're a producer and even you picked the director of the movie, the Australian Justin Kurzel, with whom you worked on the 'Macbeth' version last year.
    I am fascinated by the world and the atmosphere of the Templars. May there be some chosen, some rebels, who transcend history and spend the centuries and remain present. The idea of the Templars who believe in science, evolution, that there be one people that is more important than another, that there are slaves, and a group that fights for all to be equal. That to me is an interesting world to move to the cinema. And the idea of the DNA of memory is fascinating, because there is a real scientific theory behind all this. If you take a fantasy world but you add something real and you tell people, you get more than just a fantastic argument. This is something that can happen, that we live the same experiences as our ancestors ...
In one of the first moments of the film you star in your own death by lethal injection. How did you prepare for such a scene?
    Anyone who enters the internet can find videos and that ... What I did was relax as much as possible and allow my body to respond naturally to what was going on around.
These kinds of fictions, where death is so present, prepare you for the meaning of death in real life?
    I do not think so. I do not know. I hope that my death is not that way ... I think that, in some cases, having played some situations as an actor can help you empathize when those things happen in real life. I can begin to understand more about myself, or maybe have more knowledge about how I will react to a similar situation in the future.
Virtual images, the virtual, are replacing the real world. 'Assassin's Creed', the video game, shows a lot of real-world scenarios. There are kids who say they do not need to go to Venice, because they have already visited it in video games.
    I have the opposite experience. One of my best friends asked his 14 year old son about taking a trip together, the two of them together, for a weekend. The son replied that he wanted to go to Florence. Why? Because I was playing that game, Assassin's Creed, and Florence comes out in one of the games and the kid wanted to see how real the game is and visit the places that come out in the video game. So there is a didactic aspect in videogames, of virtual reality, for the adolescents: to arouse an interest in things in which they had not been interested before. For me to experience something physically and visually, something that I can actually touch and feel part of it in a real way, is very important. But who knows if for adolescents now to experience something virtually is more exciting than reality. I can not answer that. Virtual reality is doing a lot of interesting things.
For example?
    A working-class family, let's say from London, who does not have the opportunity to visit, say, Brussels, can do so thanks to virtual reality. That is a positive thing. It's an interesting time because technology is fast moving and integrated into the The way we live. It will be interesting to see how we change and we adapt to that, we can already see it in the sexuality of adolescents ... more fluid. The differences between the feminine and the masculine are not like the ones that were in my generation, everything is more integrated.

Born in Germany from the age of two, Fassbender lived in Ireland, in the city of Killarney, southwest of the island, where he served as an altar boy at the local church and worked until the age of 17 at West End House. Family restaurant: "I am not a cooker, but I manage. I like simple dishes. The nightlife in the city was always hectic, and it continues to be. Pints, football, rowing and rock, too. Fassbender's mother is a descendant of Michael Collins, the revolutionary leader from the beginning of the last century. For him, fond of playing guitar, motorcycles and cars, an idol is Bob Dylan. We give him the news of the Nobel, which just happened to be known just a few minutes before, while he was attending a French journalist. "Really? It's great, I think it's more than justified. No one but him has touched so many people with the traditional American sounds. It has influenced people who have then made progress and improve things, not just in music. Hundreds of thousands of people listen to their songs. It is a powerful legacy. "
"I am very spiritual. Religion makes us appreciate something that is bigger than ourselves"

Do you often think of God?
    Yes. I do not go to church, I do not practice, but I am a very spiritual person, there is a high power linked with nature and we should be less arrogant. It is a very positive thing for religion to make us appreciate something that is bigger than ourselves.
Do you notice many differences between Protestants and Catholics? It seems that the concept of forgiveness is key ...
    The convenience of confession and feel clean again and start from scratch again, that can greatly mark someone's personality. Ireland is a Catholic country, like yours, but in Spain you enjoy the blood and the flesh more than we ...
... Maybe you've seen your own film about the Inquisition too many times.
    The ritual is a very interesting part of the Catholic religion and it is not in the Protestant religion. The idea of eating someone's flesh is almost pagan. Drink somebody's blood. That was very intense. In Spain one lives with more passion.
Do you remember the Spanish words you say at the start of the movie? Can you recite them now?
_Truabajamosenlaoscuridad. Serrrvir a la luz. Somos asesinos_ " The other is: "«_Nuestras vidas no son nada..._».". Oh, I do not remember anymore, it was a year ago [Laughs]. But I think I've passed the test, right?

google translate

source http://www.elmundo.es/papel/pantallas/2016/12/22/585ab0ed46163f4b578b4590.html


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Just came back from 10pm Show of AC. The movie is enjoyable. Both Michael and Marion gave good performances. My nephew who is an AC gamer loves the movie. Not a gamer myself but find the story plot is easy to follow.


Thank you very much! I'm glad to know you had fun and the movie was great!


----------



## carmencrem

http://www.gamesradar.com/the-assas...m_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer_tftw Nice


----------



## mollie12

For our UK members, there's a new interview in the Times of London (subscription): http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/michael-fassbender-i-am-the-monica-seles-of-the-gym-vf6nclm3j


----------



## carmencrem

Just read it! 
Nice he said he's spending christmas with Alicia, not so nice the interviewer who asked him where where where and Michael replied "oh I'm not gonna tell you that" lmao. 
This interview is super nice btw  
"I am an extremely vocal worker outer- I am the Monica seles of the gym" ahahah this ended me.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Just read it!
> Nice he said he's spending christmas with Alicia, not so nice the interviewer who asked him where where where and Michael replied "oh I'm not gonna tell you that" lmao.
> This interview is super nice btw
> "I am an extremely vocal worker outer- I am the Monica seles of the gym" ahahah this ended me.



About his Christmas plan

Monica Seles - she yelled all the time on court and played with both hands on racket


----------



## aprilmayjune

@ that interviewer: oh my god step off my dude


----------



## aprilmayjune

aprilmayjune said:


> @ that interviewer: oh my god step off my dude



clarification: "step off, my dude" as in the interviewer was embarrassing himself. Wasn't calling fassbender my dude. [emoji1]

Maybe it wasn't as awkward in the full context of the article?


----------



## kashlo

So disappointed with the reviews. I was really hoping this would be a huge success for Michael. I'm not worried about his career necessarily but I do feel bad for him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> clarification: "step off, my dude" as in the interviewer was embarrassing himself. Wasn't calling fassbender my dude. [emoji1]
> 
> Maybe it wasn't as awkward in the full context of the article?



It was just that bit really; the interviewer said Michael was "palpably relieved" when the conversation moved back to AC and away from his love life!


----------



## Selayang430

#Michael Fassbender# Fotogramas2017/1 -->> green eyes !


----------



## mchris55

Saw AC. It was ok. The problem is the script. The film had everything. The direction, acting, cinematography, and action sequences are fantastic. I even liked the set up for the sequel. The script is the thing that brings the whole thing down.


----------



## Selayang430

More Fotogramas pics- very nice !


----------



## Elizabethbennet

carmencrem said:


> http://extratv.com/videos/0-lwk43j6l/ They're spending the holidays on a beach.. lucky them



I'm sorry but you seem to be privy to info that was not stated in the video. He said that HE will hopefully be on a beach somewhere. The Extra article inserted Alicia into it. You guys are delusional! Ykes!


----------



## Hackensack

Elizabethbennet said:


> I'm sorry but you seem to be privy to info that was not stated in the video. He said that HE will hopefully be on a beach somewhere. The Extra article inserted Alicia into it. You guys are delusional! Ykes!



Gee, thanks for coming here to say that.  



mchris55 said:


> Saw AC. It was ok. The problem is the script. The film had everything. The direction, acting, cinematography, and action sequences are fantastic. I even liked the set up for the sequel. The script is the thing that brings the whole thing down.



Thanks for review.  I'm off to see AC, early afternoon show--I'll report later!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Elizabethbennet said:


> I'm sorry but you seem to be privy to info that was not stated in the video. He said that HE will hopefully be on a beach somewhere. The Extra article inserted Alicia into it. You guys are delusional! Ykes!



Ah but you must've missed this:




As you can see, Michael confirmed he will be spending Christmas with Alicia. Nothing unusual about that - she is his partner. Perhaps you'd like to retract your "delusional" swipe...??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Meanwhile, somewhere... Fassy and Ali...https://fassbender.tumblr.com/post/154855529723 

Don't know how to post directly.


----------



## Hackensack

I saw AC, and thoroughly enjoyed it.  I liked the modern period far better than I expected to, and I loved the following things: Maria, the eagles, the cinematography, Fassy's very physical performance (and I don't just mean shirtless, but the way he had to express himself through movement).  I also liked the ending; I would like to see a follow-up.  I honestly don't understand the critical response to this one.

ETA: Also loved the music!  I've ordered the soundtrack already.


----------



## gingerglory

I saw it too. I am not a gamer.  Totally engaged it from the beginning to the end. It's by no means a perfect video game film but why the critics scores are so low is beyond me. What are their expectations? Assassin's Creed is much better than XMA, imo. The action sequences are fantastic, real and efficient. Yes, Michael's physical performance is on point and beautiful to watch. His ancient character has few words to say but his eyes and movements said so much. Marion's character is more interesting than I thought. She and Michael's chemistry is always enjoyable to watch. I also love the soundtrack. I don't think the story line is hard to follow. It's actually quite straightforward. I noticed they cut the film to 1 hour and 55 mins but the original one is supposed to 2 hours and 20 mins. Maybe that's why I feel it kind of rushed. Maybe there are more room for characters' development, especially for these supporting assassins if the film keeps it's original length. I feel several of them have potential to become more memorable characters. I will go watch it again next week. Maybe I will pick up more things that I missed at the first viewing. The ending is set up nicely. As an audience I actually want to know more about them. Hopefully the BO is much better than the critics score so there will be a sequel as they plan to be.


----------



## Allie28

I'm not sure what words to use to describe this interview but I thoroughly enjoyed it!  Fassy is in rare form here... Enjoy!


----------



## pearlyqueen

BFI interview with Justin Kurzel; he puts to bed speculation that AC cost $200 million to make and says the actual figure was $120 million:

http://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/...al&utm_source=facebookbfi&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> BFI interview with Justin Kurzel; he puts to bed speculation that AC cost $200 million to make and says the actual figure was $120 million:
> 
> http://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/...al&utm_source=facebookbfi&utm_campaign=buffer



Saw in some place that Fox confirmed the cost is $125 millions. Personally I would think for a first installment the cost shall be kept below $100 millions. Perhaps one of the reasons why it was so expensive is due to it's Ubisoft 's first venture into movie, everything starts from scratch.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> I'm not sure what words to use to describe this interview but I thoroughly enjoyed it!  Fassy is in rare form here... Enjoy!



For some reason, Peter Travis can always unleash the different side of Michael. He always enjoys teasing poor Peter every time he went on his interview. It's the same when he promoted FC and Prometheus. lol


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> For some reason, Peter Travis can always unleash the different side of Michael. He always enjoys teasing poor Peter every time he went on his interview. It's the same when he promoted FC and Prometheus. lol



Fun!  I'll have to go find the previous two interviews.  This was the first one I'd seen with them.


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> Fun!  I'll have to go find the previous two interviews.  This was the first one I'd seen with them.


Here you go
Popcorn with Peter Travers - X-Men: First Class 
Michael Fassbender Interview on 'Prometheus' Character's Android Privates, Heavy Metal Music Dreams 

Both are hilarious. LOL


----------



## gingerglory

Here is the singing part


----------



## Just Askin

Michael fassbender...Will Crazy ever sound the same again?


----------



## artemis09

I went a little crazy and watched both AC and TAU in the last couple of days. I still need to think about TAU more to be able to articulate how I feel about it. I'll try to remain as spoiler-free as possible for AC.

So, AC: I ended up enjoying it. Sure, there were problems with the script (the character development especially was on the weak side), but as an action movie, it was entertaining. In response to the critics, I'm not sure where they got the idea that it was boring. I didn't feel distracted at all when I watched it and aside from a few instances, I thought the dialogue was fine. The visual effects and cinematography were definitely top-notch and the performances were solid for the most part. As much as I dislike going into a movie with strong expectations, I think if you go into it knowing that it's fundamentally an action movie, it's a good watch.  To summarize, I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Here you go
> Popcorn with Peter Travers - X-Men: First Class
> Michael Fassbender Interview on 'Prometheus' Character's Android Privates, Heavy Metal Music Dreams
> 
> Both are hilarious. LOL




Thanks so much!!


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> http://www.gamesradar.com/the-assas...m_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer_tftw Nice


Thanks!


> So no, it’s not perfect but it doesn’t have to be. It’s bogged down by an obsession with exposition, but the historical sequences positively sizzle and Fassbender and co are never less than entertaining. Plus, it so blatantly lines up a sequel that it feels like it could be what the original Assassin’s Creed is to the (far superior) AC2. And that’s enough.


Considering that  the sequences set in Spain are the highlights,once the world building stuff is out the way,I really think that a second film would be better. I still think that Kurzel  was the right choice for this,because the script and how it handles the modern-day storyline,the exposition and above all the characterization seems to be the real problem. If the rumors about the original runtime bordering on 140 minutes are true,this is not the cut they probably wanted. In his reddit AMA Kurzel also said that he would have liked to include  more things and the film would have surely benefited from a longer runtime. I don't know if it's true but I've seen someone saying that they showed a different ending in some early test screenings. It would make sense considering that they did some reshoots during the summer. The ending has been often criticized for being unearned and just a way to set up a sequel. I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case.
I've seen many reviewers saying that it's too self-serious  but as far as I know,that is exactly the games' tone.




carmencrem said:


> http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/la-et-mn-assassins-creed-review-20161216-story.html !!


"But despite the tortured writing, Kurzel shoots the heck out of the film, especially the flashbacks, when Aguilar and his assassin companion Maria (Ariane Labed) parkour around ancient Andalusia, kicking some serious Templar butt. We know from “Macbeth” just how well Kurzel and cinematographer Adam Arkapaw shoot grimy, dusty, bloody medieval times, and these scenes, with vertiginous aerial shots, prove to be a new accomplishment in that vein. You spend the film waiting for Cal to get back in the animus so we can soar around Seville again."
The scenes set at the Abstergo facility aren't as visually exciting, but the sound design and score are tremendous, combining ancient Arabic music with droning drums and whispers to create a hallucinatory aural experience."
Though sometimes confounding, there are some interesting themes lying just below the surface of “Assassin's Creed,” particularly with regard to Cal as a prisoner who goes from one supermax facility to another. The scientists claim that modernity has no outlet for aggression, resulting in an elaborate system that pathologizes violence and contains it within a surveillance-driven panopticon. The aforementioned apple would let them pre-empt all of that by containing humanity in a mental prison.

“Assassin's Creed” will be polarizing, but it's fascinating as an entry in Kurzel's oeuvre. It is singularly his film — both in style and the obsession with hubris, power and violence. It's his mark on the studio blockbuster that makes the brilliant parts of “Assassin's Creed” worthwhile."


http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/19/14009616/assassins-creed-movie-review
"Despite this, Lynch’s emotional journey and tense relationship with Sofia is the strongest part of _Assassin’s Creed_. Lynch could easily be played as a stock cynical anti-hero in the vein of Kurt Russell’s Snake Plissken or Hugh Jackman’s Wolverine, a wisecracking tough guy who’s suddenly forced to save the world. But Fassbender’s patrician bearing and straight-faced delivery makes him seem more weary than angry, and more lost than nihilistic. Even his most awkward lines (“I’m an aggressive person”) feel like the transparent mask of someone who’s learned through hard experience to keep people at arm’s length."

"It would be impossible to match the games’ elaborate historical tourism beat for beat, and the filmmakers simplify _Assassin’s Creed’s_ convoluted backstory in a way that’s admirably legible, emphasizing elements that would feel tedious or awkward in games. At times, though, they risk boiling the series down into something too generic."
"And there’s not much the filmmakers can do to make the Apple of Eden, a laughably overpowered game weapon that can apparently obliterate the human mind, into a less ridiculous McGuffin.
One of the filmmakers’ best tactics is simply to make _Assassin’s Creed_worth looking at, no matter what’s happening. They’re sometimes a little _too _in love with their cinematography, particularly a series of swooping aerial transitions that follow an eagle. Yes, it’s the series’ mascot, but the bird practically has its own subplot. At the same time, the film’s lingering shots of characters and scenery give it an unexpected weight, especially because of the careful attention to lighting and texture — from the soft gray weave of Templar prisoners’ uniforms to Aguilar’s densely gathered robes."

"When the action sequences aren’t emphasizing their artificiality, though, they’re a frequently gorgeous combination of martial arts and free-running. The filmmakers don’t try to deliver the gritty, nail-biting chases of a parkour film like _District B13_, where every leap is a clear rebellion against gravity. The Assassins’ motion is slick and buoyant, shot just realistically enough to avoid looking like outright wire-fu. It misses an opportunity to inject a sense of danger that wouldn’t work in the games, where you want your character to stick to walls as smoothly as possible. But it’s thematically consistent and full of beautifully shot images, like the Spanish desert contrasting with the stark gray of the Animus facility.

There’s inevitably a hint of shameless money-grab to any film adaptation of a ludicrously popular video game franchise, especially one that specifically appeals to people who _must _uncover every secret in the mythos. Still, _Assassin’s Creed_’s creators have the courage to always take themselves seriously, even when they’re working with material that sounds fundamentally silly. There’s no great leap of faith in _Assassin’s Creed_, but a surprising amount of the time, it at least finds steady footing."


----------



## Morgane

http://www.screendaily.com/reviews/assassins-creed-review/5112331.article
"Based on the Ubisoft videogame series, _Assassin’s Creed_ is a very silly movie executed with utter seriousness. Much like Kurzel’s _Macbeth_, which was distinguished by its visceral, dreamlike battle scenes, _Assassin’s Creed_ really shines when the director executes his muscular, feverish action sequences. Fassbender, who also plays Aguilar, has beefed up for the role, and he’s a chiselled, wholly convincing hero, delivering a flurry of punches and kicks to his foes when he’s not jumping from building to building or blasting arrows in all directions.

The setup for these sequences couldn’t be goofier — we constantly see present-day Cal zooming around Abstergo’s lab attached to a harness while Aguilar is fighting bad guys in the 15th century — but Kurzel’s technical team helps mitigate some of the preposterousness. Composer Jed Kurzel and cinematographer Adam Arkapaw — who both worked on _Macbeth_ — give _Assassin’s Creed_ a brooding grandeur, while production designer Andy Nicholson does a fabulous job emphasising Abstergo’s high-tech chilliness. Even when the story becomes convoluted, which is often, the film’s striking look and feel almost convince you that there are real stakes at play in Cal’s ass-kicking mission.

_Assassin’s Creed_ tries to give Cal a tragic past — he saw his father kill his mother when he was a boy — and the screenplay hints that this mystical Apple of Eden could end humanity’s penchant for violence, although the script gets bogged down in unconvincing debates about our need to be ruled because we fear true freedom. All of this is laughable, but Fassbender (and, to a slightly lesser extent, Cotillard) bring such gravitas to their roles that they escape with their dignity intact.

Anyone who has suffered through copious videogame adaptations knows that these movies tend to default to a kind of adolescent, masculine aggressiveness, the filmmakers vainly hoping to replicate a game’s kinetic rush through nonstop propulsion and attitude. _Assassin’s Creed_ is nearly wall-to-wall violence, but Kurzel reveals an eye for widescreen composition that, paired with Christopher Tellefsen’s efficient, hyperactive editing, gives the film the tenor of a sophisticated graphic novel. With disposable studio junk like this, the less the viewer thinks, the better, but at the very least Kurzel suggests he’d be able to helm a tired franchise in need of some spark.

Among the supporting cast, Jeremy Irons drips oily menace as Sofia’s father who is also the head of this shadowy company. He’s perfectly adequate playing a type, and the same goes for Brendan Gleeson as Cal’s mournful father, who tells his son something surprising that, right on cue, will shift what we thought we knew about what has transpired. It’s a testament to Kurzel’s passionate investment in this dopey tale that he gets gritty performances from veteran actors who could have very easily phoned it in. "

http://www.timeout.com/london/film/assassins-creed
"The film reunites Fassbender, Cotillard and director Justin Kurzel, who worked together on 2015’s ‘Macbeth’. Common to both movies is a brooding atmosphere and a bone-crushing, unsentimental approach to action and violence. The relentless gloom can feel oppressive, but there’s plenty of ambition here, especially in the layered storytelling and woozy sense of time and place, with plenty of soaring aerial shots that nod quietly to the all-seeing eye of a computer game."


http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/reviews/peter-travers-assassins-creed-w457158
Here's the thing: Fassbender and Kurzel are playing this stuff for real, as if it means something significant. Their enthusiasm is infectious ... up to a point. This is a classy cast for pedaling junk. And if there is such a thing as impish menace, Irons has it. In Kurzel's swooping camera movements during a knockout scene in which Aguilar and fellow assassin Maria (Ariane Labed) leap across rooftops, slicing and dicing whatever gets in the way of their good fight, _Assassin's Creed_ catches the dizzying allure you want in a game and a movie. So what if philosophical depths are out of the film's reach, along with clarity and narrative coherence. There's a seed of ambition in this one that suggests the transfer of a video game to the screen doesn't always have to be a suicide mission. _Assassin's Creed_ is no one's idea of perfect, but it's progress. And that's something."

https://uk.movies.yahoo.com/assassi...r-michael-fassbender-exclusive-110814198.html

Speaking German..


El Hormiguero episode:


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> BFI interview with Justin Kurzel; he puts to bed speculation that AC cost $200 million to make and says the actual figure was $120 million:
> 
> http://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/...al&utm_source=facebookbfi&utm_campaign=buffer





> *Was Michael Fassbender any good at paintball?*
> 
> Michael’s pretty good at everything (laughs). He’s brilliantly, frustratingly good at everything.



It really needs to do well overseas. It has already  opened no. 1 in France.Let's see..   It should do something like 22-25 M (25M if they're lucky) in six days in the United States. In other circumstances this would be very disappointing,but considering the horrible release date,how the reviews have heavily damaged the film and that it basically appeals to a certain audience,it was predictable. Passengers is not doing better either.



Allie28 said:


> I'm not sure what words to use to describe this interview but I thoroughly enjoyed it!  Fassy is in rare form here... Enjoy!



Thanks!
Very nice words:










Happy Sad Confused podcast:
http://www.mtv.com/news/2966123/happy-sad-confused-with-megan-mullally-and-michael-fassbender/
Apparently he talked with JJ Abrams about a possible role in Stars Wars.






Stars in cars:
http://www.prosieben.de/tv/taff/vid...er-clip?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

This is also funny:
http://www.konbini.com/fr/entertainment-2/fast-curious-michael-fassbender/

Teaser:
https://twitter.com/AlienAnthology


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Just Askin

Merry Christmas , Happy Hanukkah, God Bless for the holidays people ❤️☃️✨✌️


----------



## lunadeagosto

¡¡¡¡¡Feliz Navidad¡¡¡¡


----------



## carmencrem

Awwwww  http://www.killarneytoday.com/32428/


----------



## carmencrem

Elizabethbennet said:


> I'm sorry but you seem to be privy to info that was not stated in the video. He said that HE will hopefully be on a beach somewhere. The Extra article inserted Alicia into it. You guys are delusional! Ykes!


Dont worry, he said he's gonna spend Christmas with her, check out the last times uk article shared here. The delusional person is not me. Happy Xmas. Ykes! Xx


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah but you must've missed this:
> 
> View attachment 3555480
> 
> 
> As you can see, Michael confirmed he will be spending Christmas with Alicia. Nothing unusual about that - she is his partner. Perhaps you'd like to retract your "delusional" swipe...??


Eeeeh 


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Meanwhile, somewhere... Fassy and Ali...https://fassbender.tumblr.com/post/154855529723
> 
> Don't know how to post directly.


Aw thank you for this gifset!  it's so sweet!


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.killarneytoday.com/sitti...screet-photograph-and-its-so-easy-to-spot-it/


Loving the gloves and helmet...motocross kid


----------



## Just Askin

View attachment 3558051

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Movies That Made Me, Michael Fassbender: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p04jyxdg via @bbciplayer


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Boys xx


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


>



Ahahaha lmao so cute
+ Marion "singing" Non, je ne regrette rien" gave me shivers again. I loved that movie so much, I saw it the night it came out and that's when I fell in love with her acting. She's amazing, La Vie En Rose is one of the best films I've seen in my whole life. I'm glad they talked about it. X
Michael and James are so funny, and James' accent is incredibly cute


----------



## Selayang430

TLBO Japanese poster - in theatres next year spring


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.killarneytoday.com/the-road-to-stardom-can-be-a-rocky-one/assassins-creed/

In town for an all-too-brief break before embarking on a gruelling schedule of press and promotion for his new work _Assassins Creed_, Michael and his Oscar winning partner, Alicia Vikander, had just returned from Japan. And he loved the place.

“I was just piggybacking on a trip with Alicia. She was doing some promotional work for _Bourne_. It was our first time there and it was quite amazing,” he reflects.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

There's nothing more wonderful than traveling and discovering new places with someone you love ❤️!


----------



## Just Askin

Part 1 of The Killarney Today interview
http://www.killarneytoday.com/fossa-school-gave-me-a-great-grounding/
“Fossa school gave me a great grounding. It’s such a great place and I’ve such great educational memories from there,” the Hollywood star told _KillarneyToday.com_.


----------



## aprilmayjune

how cringeworthy was the fanart stuff on GNS this time? last time i couldn't watch for secondhand embarrassment


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> how cringeworthy was the fanart stuff on GNS this time? last time i couldn't watch for secondhand embarrassment


I found it really funny. Exactly what you expect from Graham Norton. They both know that too. Don't be embarrassed for them. They both have a good sense of humour and and are not too big to laugh at themselves.


----------



## gingerglory

aprilmayjune said:


> how cringeworthy was the fanart stuff on GNS this time? last time i couldn't watch for secondhand embarrassment



very! Marion is like "wtf is going on here".  It's like hearing those people's sex fantasies out loud in public. Michael and James took it like a champ though. The bike part at the end in front of a green screen is kind of cute. They looked like from Harry Potter series somehow.


----------



## Lily123456789

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3558049
> View attachment 3558051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movies That Made Me, Michael Fassbender: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p04jyxdg via @bbciplayer


Is it possible to watch this outside of the UK without doing the whole "proxy thing"? 
Maybe someone posted the video on another support... I've been looking but couldn't find anything...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lily123456789 said:


> Is it possible to watch this outside of the UK without doing the whole "proxy thing"?
> Maybe someone posted the video on another support... I've been looking but couldn't find anything...



I'm in the UK so am able to watch BBC content freely, but it's been uploaded on You Tube:



Hopefully you can watch it here!


----------



## Lily123456789

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm in the UK so am able to watch BBC content freely, but it's been uploaded on You Tube:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you can watch it here!



Thank you so much!!! 
I looked on Youtube before, this one must be very recent!


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> very! Marion is like "wtf is going on here".  It's like hearing those people's sex fantasies out loud in public. Michael and James took it like a champ though. The bike part at the end in front of a green screen is kind of cute. They looked like from Harry Potter series somehow.



Can understand Marion looking like "wtf"...whenever I've seen some of these "fantasies" being circulated I've thought the same. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Meanwhile, Michael and Alicia have just been spotted eating lunch in Costa Rica




https://twitter.com/gottobeaspirit/status/814179227608240128

Michael did say he would be spending Christmas with Alicia, and on a beach somewhere.... [emoji173]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Meanwhile, Michael and Alicia have just been spotted eating lunch in Costa Rica
> 
> View attachment 3559118
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gottobeaspirit/status/814179227608240128
> 
> Michael did say he would be spending Christmas with Alicia, and on a beach somewhere.... [emoji173]


Aaaaaw lucky them! ❤


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Meanwhile, Michael and Alicia have just been spotted eating lunch in Costa Rica
> 
> View attachment 3559118
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gottobeaspirit/status/814179227608240128
> 
> Michael did say he would be spending Christmas with Alicia, and on a beach somewhere.... [emoji173]


Well that bursts 'the tin foil blogs' Michaels in Ireland theory


----------



## truthfairy

Just Askin said:


> Well that bursts 'the tin foil blogs' Michaels in Ireland theory



because y'all never entertained 'engagement' rumours


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Well that bursts 'the tin foil blogs' Michaels in Ireland theory



The Costa Rice holiday pic as expected,  pressed some buttons and triggered something[emoji38][emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> The Costa Rice holiday pic as expected,  pressed some buttons and triggered something[emoji38][emoji3]


Lmao eeeh life is hard in denial land 
Loved the pic btw!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> The Costa Rice holiday pic as expected,  pressed some buttons and triggered something[emoji38][emoji3]



Definitely....touched a very raw nerve....again. Can't say I have any sympathy with those afflicted; they choose to continually construct an alternative scenario to "explain away" Alicia, ridicule her and attempt to diminish her significance. Must be like a slap in the face every time they see new pics proving she and Michael are very much a couple ....after 2 years only the most stubborn of the tin foil hat brigade are still clutching on to their "theories" - LOL.

Anyway, lovely to see Michael and Alicia enjoying some quality time in such a romantic place....[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well that bursts 'the tin foil blogs' Michaels in Ireland theory



LOL - I bet there were certain people desperate to believe Michael was in Killarney and are extremely bitter to find their prayers were in vain.... Funny thing is if he had been in Ireland Alicia would have been with him anyway.... why don't they get that she's his partner...?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL - I bet there were certain people desperate to believe Michael was in Killarney and are extremely bitter to find their prayers were in vain.... Funny thing is if he had been in Ireland Alicia would have been with him anyway.... why don't they get that she's his partner...?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Almost close to impossible that he had been in Killarney these Christmas holidays. If he was there surely there should have been posts from his hometown people that they met him somewhere. Maybe he will be there during NYE, likely.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Almost close to impossible that he had been in Killarney these Christmas holidays. If he was there surely there should have been posts from his hometown people that they met him somewhere. Maybe he will be there during NYE, likely.



Yep, I'd say 100% impossible Michael was in Killarney over Christmas; he was spotted at San Jose airport in Costa Rica on 17th December, the day he left Mexico after the AC promo tour....seems he headed straight there....[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, I'd say 100% impossible Michael was in Killarney over Christmas; he was spotted at San Jose airport in Costa Rica on 17th December, the day he left Mexico after the AC promo tour....seems he headed straight there....[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3559563



Perhaps he took the chances to practice surfing as much as he can. Uruguay, Nicaragua, Mexico, Costa Rica, what next ? Cuba ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Perhaps he took the chances to practice surfing as much as he can. Uruguay, Nicaragua, Mexico, Costa Rica, what next ? Cuba ?



Maybe....or South Africa? [emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe....or South Africa? [emoji6]



Oh..........! Possible to highly likely - can surf there too as well as visit national parks / safari. Only worry is laws & orders not so good, got to be careful though


----------



## Selayang430

Little Fassy


----------



## Just Askin

truthfairy said:


> because y'all never entertained 'engagement' rumours


And a pleasant day wished to you too. I feel privileged to have prompted one of your few posts. Thank you very much for that input .


----------



## Just Askin

Alien: C    shot


----------



## Cinemafan

There's no way he wouldn't see his family for Christmas . Not sure about Costa Rica dates ( maybe not accurate ) but he's close with his family . I don't get why AV causes such derision but why does she cause such fan fare either? This is not fairly balanced as far as that goes and fans of Fassy are tired of it. Should be about him not who he is or isn't dating.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Why would Costa Rica dates not be accurate? Because they preclude the fanciful suggestion that Michael spent Christmas alone in Killarney? 
It's entirely possible that Michael invited his parents, sister and nephews to Costa Rica to spend Christmas with him and Alicia, as he did 2 years ago in Australia.
It's high time some Fassy fans got used to the reality that Alicia is his partner and stopped trashing her. She's lovely, talented and makes him happy - what's not to like or celebrate?????


----------



## Selayang430

The Snowman


----------



## Selayang430

While  his movies which (I supposed ) shall be the main focus , nothing wrong we also talk about his hobby , family and partner - as long as we are not spreading rumours / snarky remarks  with malicious intention.


----------



## Just Askin

Love seeing the Assassins Creed adverts  on the T.V in the U.K.  at the moment. Can't wait till its release on Sunday!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Cinemafan said:


> There's no way he wouldn't see his family for Christmas . Not sure about Costa Rica dates ( maybe not accurate ) but he's close with his family . I don't get why AV causes such derision but why does she cause such fan fare either? This is not fairly balanced as far as that goes and fans of Fassy are tired of it. Should be about him not who he is or isn't dating.


You're trying to play both ends of the stick and it's not working. What fanfare? We've had an endless discussion about AC the last couple of days from people who have seen it, as well as positive and negative reviews that were posted. Where were you?

Posting about Alicia, when appropriate, is also about Michael because she is and has been a part of his life for the past two years. I'm not comprehending the problem "some fans" have with a soon to be 40 year old man's decision to be with Alicia. You can't slander her here, but I'm sure you know where to go for that. 

What I see is a frustration, and every time we have evidence of Alicia spending time with Michael, some runs here to scold those who are happy to see them enjoying their life. I think it's wonderful that they are enjoying a break, they work really hard, and I would be so whether it's Alicia or Jane doe.


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> There's no way he wouldn't see his family for Christmas . Not sure about Costa Rica dates ( maybe not accurate ) but he's close with his family . I don't get why AV causes such derision but why does she cause such fan fare either? This is not fairly balanced as far as that goes and fans of Fassy are tired of it. Should be about him not who he is or isn't dating.


So do you suggest we crop her out of a recent pic with Michael or that we never post a pic of him if she is in it? Why would you omit his partner if she is part of what is happening with him ? It's  not like her name gets dropped into the middle of a film review or something. If I see them in the street together should I say he is on his own for fear of offending people who don't like her? This is the Michael Fassbender thread. To my mind that incorporates everything about him that he puts out.


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You're trying to play both ends of the stick and it's not working. What fanfare? We've had an endless discussion about AC the last couple of days from people who have seen it, as well as positive and negative reviews that were posted. Where were you?
> 
> Posting about Alicia, when appropriate, is also about Michael because she is and has been a part of his life for the past two years. I'm not comprehending the problem "some fans" have with a soon to be 40 year old man's decision to be with Alicia. You can't slander her here, but I'm sure you know where to go for that.
> 
> What I see is a frustration, and every time we have evidence of Alicia spending time with Michael, some runs here to scold those who are happy to see them enjoying their life. I think it's wonderful that they are enjoying a break, they work really hard, and I would be so whether it's Alicia or Jane doe.


Where was I ? Enjoying the holidays with people I know and care about. I'm not playing both sides, I don't know him so I don't ultimately care about his relationships and don't understand the need to "celebrate" it continuously .Alright be happy for him but there's others that don't agree with it, that's fine too. Did check out some of AC reviews before Xmas and like I said don't think critics make or break that sort of film imo.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here's the double talk again. You are upset at those who "celebrate" it, but you want everyone to be fine with those who don't. Whether we agree or disagree, ultimately, it's not OUR decision.

Glad you had a wonderful holiday. Happy new year and cheers!


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here's the double talk again. You are upset at those who "celebrate" it, but you want everyone to be fine with those who don't. Whether we agree or disagree, ultimately, it's not OUR decision.
> 
> Glad you had a wonderful holiday. Happy new year and cheers!


You need this to be explained I guess there's people in this world that don't take a side with things that are insignificant . The people that deride you are doing it because there is so much pro talk. You must understand that . If there wasn't that , talk would most likely go dead. I don't care what descisions you make , but fans of him him are getting turned off , bored of it. Yes you talked about movies for a bit and it was pleasant but soon as there's one photo starts up again .. For instance I like Daniel Craig and think he married well ( good actress , pretty lady) but end of story. Fan of their work , attractiveness but their life is their own. Happy new year !


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here's the double talk again. You are upset at those who "celebrate" it, but you want everyone to be fine with those who don't. Whether we agree or disagree, ultimately, it's not OUR decision.
> 
> Glad you had a wonderful holiday. Happy new year and cheers!


Oh and just so u know don't mean here alone , on the Internet in general in his fandom . So I guess whatever fans that feel this way , will watch his movies that interest them and stop paying attention to the rest of it. Most artists would prefer that anyway. One thing off topic - to the UK residents here : any reactions to death of George Michael there that you can talk about ? I was such a fan growing up , very sad , what a voice !


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would venture to guess that "fans" who can't handle the fact that Michael is in a relationship with someone he wants to be with have a problem. You are right, I don't understand, and more specifically, don't want to understand people that want to take away Michael's free will.

And you are right about one more thing: Michael and Alicia's lives are their own so perhaps those "fans" can follow that advice. I'm not here to make "fans" that don't approve of something that is not their choice feel good. If they are turned off, maybe it's because they were never turned on to being with.

I'm paying attention to all of it. I watch the movies I want to watch, I contribute to the discussion of his films when I want to, and I talk about his personal life too. I'm respectful and I don't go around trashing him and his significant other. 

George Michael has his own thread. Yes, very talented man, may he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Hackensack

Some word on Weightless--I hardly know what to think about this, but it doesn't sound interesting to me.

http://theplaylist.net/michael-fass...s-shares-scenes-iggy-pop-john-lydon-20161229/


----------



## Hackensack

And here's the original Times article referenced in the indiewire article--which was probably posted here, but I somehow didn't register either the Weightless comment or the last paragraph about the "irish myth" film (can't spell it).  Too much going on over the holidays, I guess!

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/michael-fassbender-i-am-the-monica-seles-of-the-gym-vf6nclm3j


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't know about this either. There are so many characters that I'm dizzy already. I really like TM's visual though.


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> You need this to be explained I guess there's people in this world that don't take a side with things that are insignificant . The people that deride you are doing it because there is so much pro talk. You must understand that . If there wasn't that , talk would most likely go dead. I don't care what descisions you make , but fans of him him are getting turned off , bored of it. Yes you talked about movies for a bit and it was pleasant but soon as there's one photo starts up again .. For instance I like Daniel Craig and think he married well ( good actress , pretty lady) but end of story. Fan of their work , attractiveness but their life is their own. Happy new year !


But would you expect people to not post or talk about RW? It's not Fassbenders fans just speculating he is in a relationship, he has openly said it. So there should be no for or against it. It just is.


----------



## Cinemafan

You still missed it , there's fans that don't care about his personal life either way , means nothing , we can look at a picture and shrug , moving on..Don't understand how these topics rile people up either way. Think they need to find something to do


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Except you don't move on, you come to tell people what to do. I'm doing something, by the way , I'm shooting the **** on a Michael Fassbender forum.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Cinemafan said:


> You still missed it , there's fans that don't care about his personal life either way , means nothing , we can look at a picture and shrug , moving on..Don't understand how these topics rile people up either way. Think they need to find something to do


she said, caring deeply about his personal life, looking at a picture in enough detail to doubt the veracity of the date it was taken, obviously riled up.

at least own your opinion, damn


----------



## Just Askin

Unfortunately the fans that don't care about his personal life don't seem to care enough to post....unless it is to slate certain aspects of his personal life.


----------



## Cinemafan

aprilmayjune said:


> she said, caring deeply about his personal life, looking at a picture in enough detail to doubt the veracity of the date it was taken, obviously riled up.
> 
> at least own your opinion, damn


You once again don't understand , and I was addressing her so...


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> You still missed it , there's fans that don't care about his personal life either way , means nothing , we can look at a picture and shrug , moving on..Don't understand how these topics rile people up either way. Think they need to find something to do


Why are you always so insulting, insinuating other members have no life to lead? You know nothing about anyone. No one is forcing you or anyone else to be here.


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Except you don't move on, you come to tell people what to do. I'm doing something, by the way , I'm shooting the **** on a Michael Fassbender forum.


You never got over my intital post, I dropped that long ago. You took things from these posts that weren't my point at all. ( I didn't care about the anti or the pro , just tired of all of that ) But honestly anyone that disagrees with certain views here doesn't get treated fairly , that's fact. Which was the point of stepping back and why people may not post , but if you or anyone want to be close minded nothing can be done about that.


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> Why are you always so insulting, insinuating other members have no life to lead? You know nothing about anyone. No one is forcing you or anyone else to be here.


You are confusing me with others first time I ever said that JA. It's rich though coming from someone that often gets very nasty with others , hello ?!


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> Unfortunately the fans that don't care about his personal life don't seem to care enough to post....unless it is to slate certain aspects of his personal life.


Maybe true but not with me as I tried to engage in talk about his films many times


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Now I'm close minded? You claim to not care on way or the other, but yet you always show up on your high horse whenever one of your friends comes here to inform us of "their truths". Oh, yes I'm missing the point...


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> Maybe true but not with me as I tried to engage in talk about his films many times


After you came on shouting the odds, of course you then tried to engage in civil conversation. Too late.


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> You are confusing me with others first time I ever said that JA. It's rich though coming from someone that often gets very nasty with others , hello ?!


Show me a nasty post and I'll apologise to the person. Not me and not my style. I'd rather post about Fassbender and engage in decent conversation. That being said, don't take me for a mug either.


----------



## Cinemafan

Don't even know that poster, whatever, but their point about the pro stuff versus talk about him is 100 percent accurate. Any one( to be fair you've been someone that will engage more in conversation)that won't listen to another's point of view even initially without getting their back up right away, deriding them and getting people to give their "likes" and thumbs up is close minded yes.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

We're going around in circles here. Michael being in a relationship with Alicia is not a matter of opinion, it's a fact. He stated in an interview that he would be going to the beach for Christmas, had that been Alicia, all hell would have broken loose, yet here we are going on about I don't remember what. He said it, not us, but we are not allowed to talk about it? What? If anyone is being close minded, I would say, it's the people who can't deal with the facts.


----------



## Just Askin

Can someone please teach me the trick of getting thumbs up and likes. Actually don't worry about it. What difference do thumbs up and likes make, exactly? Annyyywaaayyyyy........lets move on.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I have so had enough of false equivalency for this year, jfc.


----------



## Cinemafan

It is round and round here , you are right, if that poster doesn't like it, thats up to them, i don't like it being an issue either way,(whether you are for or against)and my opinion was it would stop causing derision if the topic went silent.


----------



## Just Askin

Again, why would I not post something with him just because it includes his girlfriend ? Bit like pandering to a child, don't you think? Mentioning Alicia upsets people so pretend they have not been in a relationship for 2 yrs. Really???
Well if current whispers are true think we may need a job lot of councillors on board soon


----------



## Just Askin

Broadway market...great food and occasionally that little bit extra.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^Spill, please!!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/michael-fassbender-i-am-the-monica-seles-of-the-gym-vf6nclm3j
Was this link already posted?
"Let’s take a look at this view,” says Michael Fassbender, striding over to the window of the swanky hotel room. The lights of Mayfair wink beneath his feet. It’s a decent enough metaphor for how far the Irish-German actor has come since I first interviewed him in 2009.

Marion Cotillard, Fassbender’s co-star in _Macbeth _(2015) and this film, claims to have heard him grunting on set. Guilty, he says. “I would turn up an hour and a half early before make-up call and she probably caught the tail end of my workout. And yeah, I am an extremely vocal worker-outer. I am the Monica Seles of the gym.”



Will he and Vikander be together for Christmas? “Yep,” he says, curtly. In Sweden? “I’m not going to tell you that; let’s talk about something else.” I hope you don’t mind me asking, I say. “I’ll answer what I wanna answer,” he replies, with a steely glare.


----------



## Flatsy

It seems to me that if a person consistently goes into a forum and doesn't like what people are discussing there, and cannot find anyone to "engage" with them about what they want to discuss, then that person has not found the right forum.

Certainly I can't imagine going into any other social situation and saying, "What are you talking about is stupid and I'm sick of it.  Talk about what I want to talk about!"  That won't win you many friends.

Anyhow, while enjoying the holidays with my family and friends, I also found time to browse through the AC reviews & info you guys were posting.  It's unfortunate that it wasn't a big hit for Michael.  I think Hollywood has caught on now that video game movies are hard to do well and there's not really a built-in audience for them.  And going up against Rogue 1 and Passengers, AC didn't stand a chance even if it was really good.

I'm not worried about Michael's career, despite the gloom and doom predictions by people who want him to fail in order to prove their theories that he is crazy/misguided or whatever.  His acting talent is what has gotten him where he is, and he will *always* get interesting roles because his talent is not going away.  He may never be the type of leading man who can pack them in for an action movie, but that's no big loss.


----------



## gingerglory

Hackensack said:


> And here's the original Times article referenced in the indiewire article--which was probably posted here, but I somehow didn't register either the Weightless comment or the last paragraph about the "irish myth" film (can't spell it).  Too much going on over the holidays, I guess!
> 
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/michael-fassbender-i-am-the-monica-seles-of-the-gym-vf6nclm3j


If any member can paste the whole article here, that would be much appreciated. It seems I can't access the whole article.


----------



## kashlo

Cinemafan said:


> You never got over my intital post, I dropped that long ago. You took things from these posts that weren't my point at all. ( I didn't care about the anti or the pro , just tired of all of that ) But honestly anyone that disagrees with certain views here doesn't get treated fairly , that's fact. Which was the point of stepping back and why people may not post , but if you or anyone want to be close minded nothing can be done about that.



Hey, you are wasting your time. All you will end up doing with this lot is going round and round in circles. Trust me this isn't worth your time


----------



## kashlo

Can't wait for Graham Norton!


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> Can someone please teach me the trick of getting thumbs up and likes. Actually don't worry about it. What difference do thumbs up and likes make, exactly? Annyyywaaayyyyy........lets move on.


You know exactly what you say and who will react to it .


----------



## Cinemafan

Flatsy said:


> It seems to me that if a person consistently goes into a forum and doesn't like what people are discussing there, and cannot find anyone to "engage" with them about what they want to discuss, then that person has not found the right forum.
> 
> Certainly I can't imagine going into any other social situation and saying, "What are you talking about is stupid and I'm sick of it.  Talk about what I want to talk about!"  That won't win you many friends.
> 
> Anyhow, while enjoying the holidays with my family and friends, I also found time to browse through the AC reviews & info you guys were posting.  It's unfortunate that it wasn't a big hit for Michael.  I think Hollywood has caught on now that video game movies are hard to do well and there's not really a built-in audience for them.  And going up against Rogue 1 and Passengers, AC didn't stand a chance even if it was really good.
> 
> I'm not worried about Michael's career, despite the gloom and doom predictions by people who want him to fail in order to prove their theories that he is crazy/misguided or whatever.  His acting talent is what has gotten him where he is, and he will *always* get interesting roles because his talent is not going away.  He may never be the type of leading man who can pack them in for an action movie, but that's no big loss.


You have good points , but throwing out there to talk about certain things and include more people shouldn't be such a divisive outrageous idea. I agree with you about him not being that sort of leading man , good actor , but not that sort of charisma . He tried something different


----------



## Cinemafan

kashlo said:


> Hey, you are wasting your time. All you will end up doing with this lot is going round and round in circles. Trust me this isn't worth your time


Oh I know , didn't take long to figure that out .( but sometimes you can only see so much before u have to say something )  There is a real blockage there and some genuine nastiness over what ?! But I appreciate you noticing ! Happy new year to you! There are already clips of Graham Norton out there


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> You know exactly what you say and who will react to it .


I'd be an idiot, for sure, if I didn't know exactly what I was saying. I post on a Michael Fassbender thread for myself and for Fassbender fans. Don't like what I post? Skip it. I'm not posting anything wrong. There is an ignore option on this site. Works wonders for your viewing enjoyment. Bit fed up of talking about members etc. Can we get back on topic?


----------



## kashlo

Cinemafan said:


> Oh I know , didn't take long to figure that out .( but sometimes you can only see so much before u have to say something )  There is a real blockage there and some genuine nastiness over what ?! But I appreciate you noticing ! Happy new year to you! There are already clips of Graham Norton out there



You too! Yes I saw those 3 clips on youtube. Can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> If any member can paste the whole article here, that would be much appreciated. It seems I can't access the whole article.


Check your inbox.


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> Check your inbox.


Got it! Thank you!


----------



## Flatsy

Cinemafan said:


> You have good points , but throwing out there to talk about certain things and include more people shouldn't be such a divisive outrageous idea.


Throw something out there then.  If you say something others find interesting and engaging, they will respond to you and a discussion will start.  That's how conversations work.

If all you do is complain and insult people every time they have something positive to say about the latest photos of Michael's personal life, people will be annoyed and likely respond negatively or put you on ignore.

You claim to crave a high-minded discussion about Michael's role in cinema.  A cinema forum would probably be the best place to get that.  But since you insist that you are entitled to get it on a forum devoted to purses and gossip, go ahead and start the discussion yourself.  Contribute some thoughts and ideas that people can respond to.  Hint: If it includes a lot of veiled derogatory remarks about Michael's personal life, a lot of people aren't going to want to engage with you - if they haven't already put you on ignore.


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> If any member can paste the whole article here, that would be much appreciated. It seems I can't access the whole article.


Same.

The Walter robot in Alien: Covenant sounds less interesting to me than David in Prometheus.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

I hope this works--is this the article that people wanted?  It's the "Monica Seles" reference, along with Weightless and Irish Myths in the last paragraph.

“Let’s take a look at this view,” says Michael Fassbender, striding over to the window of the swanky hotel room. The lights of Mayfair wink beneath his feet. It’s a decent enough metaphor for how far the Irish-German actor has come since I first interviewed him in 2009.

Then Fassbender was still flushed from the reviews for his first big film role, as the IRA hunger striker Bobby Sands in Steve McQueen’s _Hunger_. Now he’s on the A-list: Oscar nominations for playing the title role in _Steve Jobs _and a plantation owner in McQueen’s_ 12 Years a Slave_; global fame as Magneto in the rebooted _X-Men_; comparisons with Marlon Brando; and a movie-star girlfriend, the Swedish actress Alicia Vikander.






Fassbender with his girlfriend, Alicia Vikander, in The Light Between OceansDAVI RUSSO/DREAMWORKS
Last time Fassbender arrived on his own and we spent two hours wandering between cafés in east London. This time we have 40 carefully allocated minutes at Claridge’s, and he is whisked in and out by a phalanx of publicists. Back then he spoke in awe of working with Brad Pitt on _Inglourious Basterds_. Now he’s arguably a bigger star than Pitt; certainly more critically acclaimed.

You’ve gone up in the world, I say. “Yeah, it’s nuts,” Fassbender says in an accent that’s still mostly Irish, but with a hint of London and perhaps a smidgin of Los Angeles. He’s 39 and has the sheen of celebrity: handsome and sharp-casual in blazer, shirt and jeans, his reddish hair and beard immaculately trimmed. He says he is happier than he was when we met previously. “It takes a lot of energy to get to the position I was at in 2009, to come from obscurity. I feel like I’m a bit more relaxed perhaps.”

Relaxed? It’s not the first word you would use to describe a man whose commitment to his roles seems just as scary as it was when he limited himself to 600 calories a day to play Sands. His latest film is _Assassin’s Creed_, a surprisingly thought-provoking adaptation of the video game, which he starred in and produced (a stepping stone, he hopes, towards directing, which he would like to do in the next few years). The way he drops off his chair on to one knee as he is talking does not suggest relaxation.





Fassbender as Aguilar in Assassin’s CreedKERRY BROWN/AP
_Assassin’s Creed_ is his second film as producer after the modest indie flick_ Slow West_, and with a budget close to $200 million was “a baptism of fire”, he says._ Resident Evil_, _Mortal Combat_, _Tomb Raider_: history isn’t stuffed with amazing films based on games. “The bar hasn’t been that high, has it?” he says with a laugh. “I just said, ‘It would be worse if they were all excellent and we made the one that was a dud.’ So in a way we had nothing to lose.”

Part one:


----------



## Hackensack

And the rest, I hope:

On top of his duties as producer, Fassbender plays two roles in the film: Cal, a modern-day Irish criminal, and Aguilar, his distant ancestor, a masked Assassin in 15th-century Spain who is adept with fists, hidden blades and arrows and at parkour-style leaping between rooftops. “If I wasn’t in the gym I was working on the script, or doing fight choreography, or parkour, or talking about casting,” he says.

Marion Cotillard, Fassbender’s co-star in _Macbeth _(2015) and this film, claims to have heard him grunting on set. Guilty, he says. “I would turn up an hour and a half early before make-up call and she probably caught the tail end of my workout. And yeah, I am an extremely vocal worker-outer. I am the Monica Seles of the gym.”

Although he is not yet in the same league as Brando, I can see why he has been compared to him: the emotional intensity, the physicality, his ease with his (ripped) body. Fassbender had no problem appearing naked, simulating sex, urinating even, in McQueen’s _Shame _(2011), in which he played a sex addict, and he was bemused by the subsequent furore over the size of his penis. “It’s all about the cock for you, isn’t it?” he said to one interviewer.

Still, there are worse problems to have. How does he feel about his nickname, the Hackney unicorn, which refers to the infrequency with which he is sighted near his flat in east London and to his, er, generous endowment? “It’s hilarious. I like it!” he says, guffawing. And who wouldn’t?

He is just as charming as when we met before, only bristling when the conversation turns to Vikander, whom he has been dating on and off since meeting her two years ago on the set of _The Light Between Oceans_. That film, a weepie in which they play a couple in the 1920s, was a rare iffy entry on his CV. Reviewing for this paper, Kevin Maher gave it one star, citing the lack of chemistry between the leads and wondering if “they were so protective of their real relationship that they left nothing for the cameras”.

“I don’t agree. I think chemistry is chemistry: it’s either there or it’s not,” Fassbender says. “We just work really well together — she’s a fantastic actor and she brings it on the day of shooting and you have to try to keep up. It’s a sparring, dancing thing — you’re supporting each other, provoking each other.”

Will he and Vikander be together for Christmas? “Yep,” he says, curtly. In Sweden? “I’m not going to tell you that; let’s talk about something else.” I hope you don’t mind me asking, I say. “I’ll answer what I wanna answer,” he replies, with a steely glare.





Fassbender with Marion Cotillard in MacbethSTUDIO CANAL/REX FEATURES
He is palpably relieved when we move from sex and love back to violence and _Assassin’s Creed_. There is certainly no shagging for Cal or Aguilar, the ancestor whose experiences he taps into by way of a gizmo called the animus. A theme of the film is genetic memory, in which a disposition towards violence is passed down through generations. “I thought that was absolutely plausible,” he says. “Survival tools that are imbedded in our DNA.” Has he inherited any aggressive urges from Fassbenders gone by? “I don’t think I’m hugely aggressive, no. I can have moments when I have a temper . . .”

Although he thinks America’s piousness about sex and permissiveness about violence is “bizarre”, he is interested in why violence holds such a fascination: in computer games, boxing, bullfighting. The most recent time he was in a proper fight was in Edinburgh in 2006. “I’ve still got the scar to show for it,” he says, pointing to his cheek. “Bouncer. I didn’t even get into the club.” His character in _Shame _had a similar experience, I say. “Yeah, that was a little bit of sense memory there.”

Another theme of _Assassin’s Creed _is the struggle between free will, as exemplified by the Assassins, and authoritarianism, represented by their enemies, the Knights Templar. That reminds me of something Fassbender said when we met previously. Talking about his dual heritage — his mother is from Northern Ireland and his father is from Germany — he said: “I suppose my German side wants to keep everything in control and my Irish side wants to wreak havoc”.

When I mention this he smiles. “Perhaps, yeah, half of me is Templar and half is Assassin.” Born in Germany, Fassbender moved at the age of two to Co Kerry in the Republic of Ireland, where his parents ran a restaurant. Being “a trustworthy young fellow”, he became head altar boy at the local Catholic church.

The thing with Alicia is that we just work really well together 
By his teens he knew he wanted to be an actor and left home at 19 to study at the Drama Centre London, where he was in the year below Russell Brand. He later dropped out to join a touring production of _The Three Sisters _by the Oxford Stage Company, whose artistic director, Dominic Dromgoole, he would challenge to games of pool in exchange for parts.

“I hustled him for three lead roles,” he says. “I never got them, though.” For all his arty sensuality, there is something of the lad about Fassbender. He peppers his talk with sporting references: Celtic and Rangers, the rugby player Brian O’Driscoll, the mixedmartial arts fighter Conor McGregor.

He didn’t have to wait too long for his big break, winning his first screen role in 2001 in Steven Spielberg’s _Band of Brothers_. He has been working ever since, building up bodies of work with McQueen, Justin Kurzel, who directed _Macbeth _and _Assassin’s Creed_, and Ridley Scott, who cast him as an android in _Prometheus_ and its forthcoming sequel, _Alien: Covenant_. “That’s what I always wanted,” says Fassbender. “It’s great when you find that common ground: someone who brings out the best and the worst in you.”

That “worst” is crucial. His most compelling characters, from Sands to Jobs, have been dark, disturbing — “off centre”, as he puts it. Perhaps that’s what was wrong with _The Light Between Oceans_; he played a genuinely good man. If so, his slate is hearteningly full of flawed types.

He is playing an alcoholic detective in _The Snowman_, an adaptation of Jo Nesbo’s thriller, and a Lucifer-like character in Terrence Malick’s _Weightless_, a drama set against the music scene in Austin, Texas, in which he has scenes with Iggy Pop and John Lydon, with whom he got on “like a house on fire”.

Then there’s his long-cherished project to put Cú Chulainn, the hero of Irish myth, on the big screen. The film is close to happening, says Fassbender. Chulainn was “very similar to an Achilles, but with a Gaelic twist; very egocentric as well, and he would go into a berserker mode and take out 30 men.” It sounds a perfect fit. Flawed. Physical. Anything but relaxed. 
*Assassin’s Creed is on general release from January 1*


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Same.
> 
> The Walter robot in Alien: Covenant sounds less interesting to me than David in Prometheus.


Based on what Michael revealed the bit about Walter, it sounds like he is the opposite of David. But I suspect there could be some intentional misleading to keep the surprised factor (at least I hope so). I am curious about the interaction between David and Walter and what happens if they go head to head.

According to some, this one in the trailer could be David. I see long blonde hair?


----------



## carmencrem

X


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not sure if this has already been posted?

Mark Kermode on Assassins Creed - he's a highly respected film reviewer in the U.K. - an an interview with Michael from 38:30:

http://bbc.in/2hZT98n


----------



## Cinemafan

Flatsy said:


> Throw something out there then.  If you say something others find interesting and engaging, they will respond to you and a discussion will start.  That's how conversations work.
> 
> If all you do is complain and insult people every time they have something positive to say about the latest photos of Michael's personal life, people will be annoyed and likely respond negatively or put you on ignore.
> 
> You claim to crave a high-minded discussion about Michael's role in cinema.  A cinema forum would probably be the best place to get that.  But since you insist that you are entitled to get it on a forum devoted to purses and gossip, go ahead and start the discussion yourself.  Contribute some thoughts and ideas that people can respond to.  Hint: If it includes a lot of veiled derogatory remarks about Michael's personal life, a lot of people aren't going to want to engage with you - if they haven't already put you on ignore.


Tried that many times and got some responses, you're confusing me with other, I never made derogatory remarks about MF or anything to do with his life .


----------



## Selayang430

As stated earlier, focus shall be in his career. However private life can be discussed in a decent manner. 

See the TAU report


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> We're going around in circles here. Michael being in a relationship with Alicia is not a matter of opinion, it's a fact. He stated in an interview that he would be going to the beach for Christmas, had that been Alicia, all hell would have broken loose, yet here we are going on about I don't remember what. He said it, not us, but we are not allowed to talk about it? What? If anyone is being close minded, I would say, it's the people who can't deal with the facts.



It always bemuses/amuses me when people posting refer to being "on sides".... presumably pro or anti Alicia or disputing her and Michael's relationship? The very mention of "sides" suggests there is scope for choosing a position to take...which to me is a childish nonsense.... 

There is ONLY reality and the reality is that Alicia is Michael's partner and they have been a couple for over 2 years. Whether people loathe or love Alicia or approve/disapprove of their union is irrelevant. I find it bizarre and an insult to intelligence that there are even suggestions there is anything to dispute. Reality can't be an option to choose to side with or not........


----------



## aprilmayjune

Agreed. People are entitled to wrong opinions but expecting them to be given equal weight to facts is irrational. A dangerous trend.


----------



## Hackensack

Or to repeat a frequently quoted line, "You're entitled to your own opinion, but you're not entitled to your own facts."

And a little bit more about the Lucifer role in Weightless.  Not much more.

http://movies.mxdwn.com/news/michael-fassbender-to-play-lucifer-character-in-malicks-weightless/


----------



## Flatsy

Cinemafan said:


> Tried that many times and got some responses, you're confusing me with other, I never made derogatory remarks about MF or anything to do with his life .


Not confusing you with anyone else.  "Veiled" remarks are your specialty.  One doesn't need to look very far back in your posts to see your repeated assessments of their relationship - it is only being kept up for appearances, they have no chemistry, Michael doesn't look happy, Michael's management is screwing up his life.  And you spend a huge amount of time defending posters who come in here to do nothing but call Alicia vile names and lament the fake relationship that is ruining Michael's life.  Don't pretend we are stupid; it is obvious where you stand.

As for the cinematic discussion, making a comment here and there is not good enough to claim you are trying to engage people in a discussion.  There are posters in this forum who pictures, articles, interviews, reviews, news, tweets, and instagrams every single day - THAT is what promotes discussion.  They are the ones keeping the forum going.  And they are the ones who you continually attack because you don't happen to like their opinions and therefore think they should talk about something else.


----------



## BagLovingMom

I feel like I'm just starting to see the appeal of this guy lol. The Counselor was on tv the other night and I was like whoa he's gorgeous ha!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Or to repeat a frequently quoted line, "You're entitled to your own opinion, but you're not entitled to your own facts."
> 
> And a little bit more about the Lucifer role in Weightless.  Not much more.
> 
> http://movies.mxdwn.com/news/michael-fassbender-to-play-lucifer-character-in-malicks-weightless/



I'm really intrigued by Weightless..... Michael already played a Lucifer type character in Hex, a British TV series several years ago and was smouldering in it [emoji39]


----------



## pearlyqueen

BagLovingMom said:


> I feel like I'm just starting to see the appeal of this guy lol. The Counselor was on tv the other night and I was like whoa he's gorgeous ha!



Lol, better late than never! You can look forward to many hours of pleasure watching his back catalogue [emoji6]


----------



## Hackensack

BagLovingMom said:


> I feel like I'm just starting to see the appeal of this guy lol. The Counselor was on tv the other night and I was like whoa he's gorgeous ha!


I'm someone (one of the few, I guess!) who liked The Counselor when it came out.  And yes, he is gorgeous in it!  I think he also looks really good in TLBO, especially the later scenes when he's in jail.


----------



## Cinemafan

Flatsy said:


> Not confusing you with anyone else.  "Veiled" remarks are your specialty.  One doesn't need to look very far back in your posts to see your repeated assessments of their relationship - it is only being kept up for appearances, they have no chemistry, Michael doesn't look happy, Michael's management is screwing up his life.  And you spend a huge amount of time defending posters who come in here to do nothing but call Alicia vile names and lament the fake relationship that is ruining Michael's life.  Don't pretend we are stupid; it is obvious where you stand.
> 
> As for the cinematic discussion, making a comment here and there is not good enough to claim you are trying to engage people in a discussion.  There are posters in this forum who pictures, articles, interviews, reviews, news, tweets, and instagrams every single day - THAT is what promotes discussion.  They are the ones keeping the forum going.  And they are the ones who you continually attack because you don't happen to like their opinions and therefore think they should talk about something else.


You're wrong with the veiled repeated remarks . Anything not in line with majority here seems to be misunderstood and twisted ( my comments were I didn't give a flip about that conversation no matter where anyone stood on it ) You are also a hypocrite telling me what to say while complaining that I had suggested they should stop certain talk. ( what a horrible thing to do!!) Guess you don't notice that when anyone says anything contrary to the usual posters they get attacked, and no I'm not just talking about extreme remarks , any at all really. In the beginning I stated a few things that were my observation but as I've said repeatedly I don't care either way about his relationship that's what you care about . (no one chooses to hear that part) I wish it wasn't a topic at all as its uninteresting really and causes the same repetitious  comments . Good for them for posting pictures ,etc some of us don't have the time for that . It's unbelievably stupid that any one would get up in arms about a strangers relations with others. It would be creepy to be this involved in any ones personal affairs . It's too bad he'll lose people that only want to talk about his work and admire his pictures, I'm sure being a more serious actor he wouldn't appreciate the fixation on it. And where's gossip here ( you claimed it was a gossip site) posting pictures and gushing over them ?! Gossip with witty remarks go to celebitchy .. Film talk and staying on an actors work avoid this forum.


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> You're wrong with the veiled repeated remarks . Anything not in line with majority here seems to be misunderstood and twisted ( my comments were I didn't give a flip about that conversation no matter where anyone stood on it ) You are also a hypocrite telling me what to say while complaining that I had suggested they should stop certain talk. ( what a horrible thing to do!!) Guess you don't notice that when anyone says anything contrary to the usual posters they get attacked, and no I'm not just talking about extreme remarks , any at all really. In the beginning I stated a few things that were my observation but as I've said repeatedly I don't care either way about his relationship that's what you care about . (no one chooses to hear that part) I wish it wasn't a topic at all as its uninteresting really and causes the same repetitious  comments . Good for them for posting pictures ,etc some of us don't have the time for that . It's unbelievably stupid that any one would get up in arms about a strangers relations with others. It would be creepy to be this involved in any ones personal affairs . It's too bad he'll lose people that only want to talk about his work and admire his pictures, I'm sure being a more serious actor he wouldn't appreciate the fixation on it. And where's gossip here ( you claimed it was a gossip site) posting pictures and gushing over them ?! Gossip with witty remarks go to celebitchy .. Film talk and staying on an actors work avoid this forum.


You don't have time to post a picture but you have time to come on and post a massive dig to those that do.  ok.


----------



## Just Askin

here's to Peace and Happiness to all in 2017. I wish you all the Love and Positivety that you wish for yourselves in life. God Bless XXX


----------



## Cinemafan

Just Askin said:


> You don't have time to post a picture but you have time to come on and post a massive dig to those that do.  ok.


Only going to ignore so much, if you kept getting misrepresented you'd respond too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Cinemafan said:


> You're wrong with the veiled repeated remarks . Anything not in line with majority here seems to be misunderstood and twisted ( my comments were I didn't give a flip about that conversation no matter where anyone stood on it ) You are also a hypocrite telling me what to say while complaining that I had suggested they should stop certain talk. ( what a horrible thing to do!!) Guess you don't notice that when anyone says anything contrary to the usual posters they get attacked, and no I'm not just talking about extreme remarks , any at all really. In the beginning I stated a few things that were my observation but as I've said repeatedly I don't care either way about his relationship that's what you care about . (no one chooses to hear that part) I wish it wasn't a topic at all as its uninteresting really and causes the same repetitious  comments . Good for them for posting pictures ,etc some of us don't have the time for that . It's unbelievably stupid that any one would get up in arms about a strangers relations with others. It would be creepy to be this involved in any ones personal affairs . It's too bad he'll lose people that only want to talk about his work and admire his pictures, I'm sure being a more serious actor he wouldn't appreciate the fixation on it. And where's gossip here ( you claimed it was a gossip site) posting pictures and gushing over them ?! Gossip with witty remarks go to celebitchy .. Film talk and staying on an actors work avoid this forum.


You just called her a hypocrite, posters that don't post what you want stupid, but you're the one being attacked. She's been respectful, civil and reasonable, a curtesy you can't even return. If Michael's losing people who don't approve of his choice in life, I'm going to conclude they were no fans at all. Celebitchy for gossip? No, thank you.


----------



## Just Askin

Cinemafan said:


> Only going to ignore so much, if you kept getting misrepresented you'd respond too.


IF I get misrepresented???  Do you read your own posts?
 I'm gonna drop this with you now. All the best to you but I want to carry on enjoying this site.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I'm someone (one of the few, I guess!) who liked The Counselor when it came out.  And yes, he is gorgeous in it!  I think he also looks really good in TLBO, especially the later scenes when he's in jail.


I really liked the counselor . Brilliant performances.


----------



## Just Askin

BagLovingMom said:


> I feel like I'm just starting to see the appeal of this guy lol. The Counselor was on tv the other night and I was like whoa he's gorgeous ha!


Massive back log for you to catch up on then. Practically a film for every mood...enjoy.


----------



## Cinemafan

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You just called her a hypocrite, posters that don't post what you want stupid, but you're the one being attacked. She's been respectful, civil and reasonable, a curtesy you can't even return. If Michael's losing people who don't approve of his choice in life, I'm going to conclude they were no fans at all. Celebitchy for gossip? No, thank you.


I was respectful till she twisted my words ( saying I repeatedly said something I didn't ) , but that's the way it is with some . He's possibly losing people because that subject is associated too often with talk about him , everyone doesn't care about it , is that ok with you ?! I'm a fan of many actors work but who they are with is of no consequence , why is that so incomprehensible to you and others ?! Never called any person here stupid , the topic , you can not or will not hear it , so be it. Yes , Just Askin ' carry on and enjoy , I agree with you  there


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

If it's of no consequence, bypass that topic and comment on what it is that interest you. It's that easy, but no, you have to lecture us on what we should talk about, and that's where you lose it every single time. No one is asking anyone to care about something they don't, but you can't expect people who do care to simply abide by your wish. That's not how it works. This debate is getting pointless so peace out.


----------



## aprilmayjune

What happened to that wild post from last night?? I was hoping it would make more sense when I was sober


----------



## Hackensack

aprilmayjune said:


> What happened to that wild post from last night?? I was hoping it would make more sense when I was sober


Looks like almost an entire day (or night) got scrubbed!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^^  I doubt it but


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> What happened to that wild post from last night?? I was hoping it would make more sense when I was sober



Trust me it wouldn't have...[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

DeLorean mode Mods...Ninja style...18 hrs just disappeared


----------



## carmencrem

TU style Italia, new issue.
The article says some nice things, nothing new but.. a summary:
• he's been sharing since quite a while now a flat with his gf Alicia Vikander in London
• tlbo is gonna come out in Italy on march 8th and not Feb 17 anymore
• he likes going back home after long travels
• he is super fascinated by DNA etc
• he's not afraid of aging, more of the idea of death
• he risked his life twice: the first time while he was swimming, the second time when he was climbing a mountain and bad weather came and the happy moment turned into a dangerous one.
• he loves driving and speed (such a news... )
• some of his idols are Bob Dylan (he's happy he got the Nobel) and chef Jamie Oliver ("his battle for health is less poetic, maybe, but revolutionary")


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Interesting, Bob Dylan's great, but I prefer Leonard Cohen myself. I wonder if they are living in Alicia's, his, or did they purchase a new flat all together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Interesting, Bob Dylan's great, but I prefer Leonard Cohen myself. I wonder if they are living in Alicia's, his, or did they purchase a new flat all together.



Probably Alicia's old flat in Primrose Hill; but she's spoken a lot about having bought a new place in London that is being renovated - expect they bought that together.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Probably Alicia's old flat in Primrose Hill; but she's spoken a lot about having bought a new place in London that is being renovated - expect they bought that together.


Thanks! That makes sense. I remember when that interviewer was jokingly upset about Michael leaving his old neighborhood.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thanks! That makes sense. I remember when that interviewer was jokingly upset about Michael leaving his old neighborhood.



Haha, yes Hackney residents weren't overjoyed..... but Primrose Hill is 5 minutes from Camden and that is also one of Michael's old stomping grounds [emoji6]


----------



## Morgane

Flatsy said:


> It seems to me that if a person consistently goes into a forum and doesn't like what people are discussing there, and cannot find anyone to "engage" with them about what they want to discuss, then that person has not found the right forum.
> 
> Certainly I can't imagine going into any other social situation and saying, "What are you talking about is stupid and I'm sick of it.  Talk about what I want to talk about!"  That won't win you many friends.
> 
> Anyhow, while enjoying the holidays with my family and friends, I also found time to browse through the AC reviews & info you guys were posting.  It's unfortunate that it wasn't a big hit for Michael.  I think Hollywood has caught on now that video game movies are hard to do well and there's not really a built-in audience for them.  *And going up against Rogue 1 and Passengers, AC didn't stand a chance even if it was really good.*


The release date was awful. I know that paricular date is important for the franchise (I don't know the details) but it doesn't make sense. Anyway,it could have benefited from the fact that Passengers was panned by critics and its underwhelming BO performance to expand its target audience.  The RT score and the bad press about it being another failed adaptation have heavily damaged it.



> I'm not worried about Michael's career, despite the gloom and doom predictions by people who want him to fail in order to prove their theories that he is crazy/misguided or whatever.  His acting talent is what has gotten him where he is, and he will *always* get interesting roles because his talent is not going away.  He may never be the type of leading man who can pack them in for an action movie, but that's no big loss.


I agree about his career,but I don't think he is/was actively looking for that kind of roles. Ubisoft offered him this opportunity, he found the project interesting and  he surely saw it as a good move for his career (economic reasons,visibility..).




Hackensack said:


> I hope this works--is this the article that people wanted?  It's the "Monica Seles" reference, along with Weightless and Irish Myths in the last paragraph.
> Part one:


Thanks! I prefer the  Killarney Today interview,but the fact that he mentioned the Irish Myths project is very interesting. I thought  he abandoned that project. Talking about The Times,I recently read the TLBO review written by Camilla Long. She liked it and she was particularly impressed by his performance. 



Cinemafan said:


> You have good points , but throwing out there to talk about certain things and include more people shouldn't be such a divisive outrageous idea. I agree with you about him not being that sort of leading man , good actor , but not that sort of charisma . He tried something different


I've not seen the film,but judging by the reviews he's perfectly able to lead a film like that. Actually,he elevates the material.. 



Cinemafan said:


> . It's too bad he'll lose people that only want to talk about his work and admire his pictures, I'm sure being a more serious actor he wouldn't appreciate the fixation on it. And where's gossip here ( you claimed it was a gossip site) posting pictures and gushing over them ?! Gossip with witty remarks go to celebitchy .. *Film talk and staying on an actors work avoid this forum.*


I'd say that this thread is more about his career than his personal life.. Everyone who wants to talk about that is welcome. But this is also a gossip thread,so I don't see why people should avoid to mention Vikander or post (and comment) pics when she's with him.


----------



## carmencrem

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Interesting, Bob Dylan's great, but I prefer Leonard Cohen myself. I wonder if they are living in Alicia's, his, or did they purchase a new flat all together.


Agree 100% about the flat and also about cohen


----------



## Morgane

carmencrem said:


> TU style Italia, new issue.
> The article says some nice things, nothing new but.. a summary:
> • he's been sharing since quite a while now a flat with his gf Alicia Vikander in London
> • *tlbo is gonna come out in Italy on march 8th and not Feb 17 anymore*
> • he likes going back home after long travels
> • he is super fascinated by DNA etc
> • he's not afraid of aging, more of the idea of death
> • he risked his life twice: the first time while he was swimming, the second time when he was climbing a mountain and bad weather came and the happy moment turned into a dangerous one.
> • he loves driving and speed (such a news... )
> • some of his idols are Bob Dylan (he's happy he got the Nobel) and chef Jamie Oliver ("his battle for health is less poetic, maybe, but revolutionary")


And there're still those DVD to sell.. 












Photographed  by Lauren Weissler





Happy New Year!


----------



## carmencrem

Morgane said:


> And there're still those DVD to sell..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographed  by Lauren Weissler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!


Eh yea, TLBO is such a huge blockbuster, it's gonna be a miracle for both their careers so they need an endless pr relationship. Being elusive is just a tactic to promote the movie. Lmao.  
In the real world it seems they're super happy atm and I'm glad for them! Xx


----------



## Flatsy

> And there're still those DVD to sell..


And of course they need to stay together for an extra year to ensure the movie's longevity on cable TV and Netflix.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

By the time all have been said and done, they will probably be old and grey, and no one will give a **** anymore.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Um guys fake dating is so 2014...he's gotta keep up with his buds Cumberbatch and BCoop and get fake-married and have fake-kids. Showmances these days take decades


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Meanwhile in twilight land, two people that are actually broken up, seeing and engaged to other people, are secret-married with super secret-babies.  I just can't.


----------



## Flatsy

In the old days, crazy people thought celebrities were just talking to them through their TV's.  Now crazy people think celebrities are constructing elaborate fake lives and creating social media evidence of it for their benefit.  How exhausted all of these celebrities must be.


----------



## Just Askin

Graham Norton just started BBC1


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> In the old days, crazy people thought celebrities were just talking to them through their TV's.  Now crazy people think celebrities are constructing elaborate fake lives and creating social media evidence of it for their benefit.  How exhausted all of these celebrities must be.



LOL - so true [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Allie28

Flatsy said:


> And of course they need to stay together for an extra year to ensure the movie's longevity on cable TV and Netflix.



... And of course they need to stay together for another year after that to ensure TLBO gets strong ratings when making it's debut on network television.  Everyone knows a film can't debut to strong ratings without a fauxmance (that everyone swears no one cares about) to promote it.


----------



## Allie28

... And in 20 years when Michael receives the Cecil B. Demille at the Golden Globes a clip from TLBO could possibly be included amongst other works of his filmography.  So best they stay together to ensure TLBO and the showmance are highlighted as everyone knows it's impossible to win the Cecil B. Demille without a carefully orchestrated fauxmance spanning at least two decades (that everyone swears no one cares about).


----------



## Allie28

It's already 2017 for many members so let me wish everyone a very happy and healthy new year!  The Snowman is the film of Michael's I'm most looking forward to in 2017.


----------



## Selayang430

Wish everyone a Happy New Year. May the year be filled with wonderful moments for you and your loved ones


----------



## lunadeagosto

It seems that my congratulations were lost in the void created by the mods, so...

Feliz Año Nuevo¡¡¡


----------



## Hackensack

lunadeagosto said:


> It seems that my congratulations were lost in the void created by the mods, so...
> 
> Feliz Año Nuevo¡¡¡


Yes, mine too!  Happy New Year!


----------



## JaneWT

Happy 2017 everyone!

I’ve just come back from watching Assassin’s Creed.  It’s the first film I have seen in years where I hadn’t read a single review beforehand, as I’ve been on a self-imposed exile from the internet and anything film-related for the past couple of weeks. 

Now home, I’ve just had a very brief look around the web and I gather it hasn’t been a success, critically or commercially, in the US at least.  This isn’t really a surprise, but it’s still upsetting.  I still haven’t read any of the reviews - I can’t even bear to read back over the PF pages - but if it was totally trashed I can honestly say it didn’t deserve it.  AC certainly has its flaws (IMO a not particularly compelling storyline and a bit of a flat ending) but I enjoyed it!  The action sequences and sets were fantastic and overall there was lots to recommend. 

I will say that the UK cinema I was in was packed – the most people I have seen at a screening for a long time.  I hope that the film does better outside America – it really deserves to be seen.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Happy 2017 everyone!
> 
> I’ve just come back from watching Assassin’s Creed.  It’s the first film I have seen in years where I hadn’t read a single review beforehand, as I’ve been on a self-imposed exile from the internet and anything film-related for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> Now home, I’ve just had a very brief look around the web and I gather it hasn’t been a success, critically or commercially, in the US at least.  This isn’t really a surprise, but it’s still upsetting.  I still haven’t read any of the reviews - I can’t even bear to read back over the PF pages - but if it was totally trashed I can honestly say it didn’t deserve it.  AC certainly has its flaws (IMO a not particularly compelling storyline and a bit of a flat ending) but I enjoyed it!  The action sequences and sets were fantastic and overall there was lots to recommend.
> 
> I will say that the UK cinema I was in was packed – the most people I have seen at a screening for a long time.  I hope that the film does better outside America – it really deserves to be seen.


Thanks for this. Was going to watch it today but decided to wait until we get back to London tomorrow. Glad it was packed. People I know who never go to the cinema, let alone venture out with a New Years hangover, have gone to see this tonight so Fingers crossed.


----------



## carmencrem

Has this already been posted? It's from Dec 17 in Costa Rica.. so they were already there. Sorry if it's a repost. 
+ some new pics 
+ the graham norton was fun, even tho we had already seen most of the stuff involving Michael and James from the clips!  
I loved the roly poly part


----------



## miss clare

I just saw the Graham Norton Show. I loved James' comment about the times when Michael firmly and confidently gave him encouragement. It shows Michael as an affirming person, and made me admire him more.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Ngl I got some weird supportive dad vibes when he was teaching graham norton the roly poly...


----------



## Hackensack

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/01/song-to-song-photo-terrence-malick-release-date-1201760632/


More
*‘Song to Song’ First Look: Terrence Malick’s Austin-Set Romantic Drama Lands New Title and Official Premise (Exclusive)*
*Ryan Gosling, Michael Fassbender and Rooney Mara star in the film, previously referred to as "Weightless."*
Michael Nordine





Rooney Mara, Michael Fassbender and Ryan Gosling in “Song to Song”

Broad Green Pictures

After making just five movies between 1973 and 2011, Terrence Malick has released three more in the last few years. Despite being comparatively prolific in this most recent phase of his career, the media-shy filmmaker still manages to make each new work feel like an event unto itself. 

IndieWire can exclusively confirm the new title and release date of his latest film: “Song to Song,” which Broad Green Pictures will release on March 17, 2017. (The film has previously been referred to as “Weightless.”) Check out a first-look photo above.

READ MORE: Terrence Malick’s ‘Voyage of Time’ Will Be Released in ‘Ultra Widescreen’ Version

Here’s the premise: “In this modern love story set against the Austin, Texas music scene, two entangled couples — struggling songwriters Faye (Rooney Mara) and BV (Ryan Gosling), and music mogul Cook (Michael Fassbender) and the waitress whom he ensnares (Natalie Portman) — chase success through a rock ‘n’ roll landscape of seduction and betrayal.”

READ MORE: Jessica Chastain Says ‘Tree of Life’ Makes Her Too Emotional To Re-Watch

In addition to the main quartet, a number of musicians appear as well: Patti Smith, Lykke Li, the Black Lips, Iggy Pop, Florence and the Machine, the Red Hot Chili Peppers. Considering Fabio briefly appeared in last year’s “Knight of Cups,” that sounds about right.

Stay on top of the latest breaking film and TV news! Sign up for our Email Newsletters here.

THIS ARTICLE IS RELATED TO: Film and tagged Michael Fassbender, Rooney Mara, Ryan Gosling, Song to Song, Terrence Malick, Weightless


----------



## mchris55

OT, but this was discussed here previously and I forgot to add my 2 cents.... I really liked Nocturnal Animals. It was an empty love letter. An empty, eviscerating love letter. And, Amy Adams, especially in that last scene, was glorious!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> OT, but this was discussed here previously and I forgot to add my 2 cents.... I really liked Nocturnal Animals. It was an empty love letter. An empty, eviscerating love letter. And, Amy Adams, especially in that last scene, was glorious!!


a letter from/to who?


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> a letter from/to who?


Edward to Susan.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> Edward to Susan.


nothing says romance like rape fantasy, huh?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mchris55 said:


> OT, but this was discussed here previously and I forgot to add my 2 cents.... I really liked Nocturnal Animals. It was an empty love letter. An _empty_, _eviscerating_ *love letter*. And, Amy Adams, especially in that last scene, was glorious!!


Help me understand what you mean. I'm finding the underlined portions contradictory to the bolded part.


----------



## mchris55

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Help me understand what you mean. I'm finding the underlined portions contradictory to the bolded part.


I understand, but, I don't think I can really explain without doing a disservice to the filmmaker. I'm not trying to be mean or coy, but I am trying not to reveal too much out of respect for the filmaker. This is the dilemma I had with Passengers when I had to skirt around an issue I knew would be divisive. My opinion is that Nocturnal Animals is a derisive love letter to Susan, EVERYTHING, about the film, the novel, including the ending, turned out exactly how Edward wanted it to be. It's all about Susan and their relationship.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Ah, what you're telling me is that I have to watch it. I guess I'll have to at some point.


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> nothing says romance like rape fantasy, huh?


When did rape become something other than hate? When was it ever about love or sex for that matter?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mchris55 said:


> When did rape become something other than hate? When was it ever about love or sex for that matter?


Okay, then explain the love letter analogy? I fully admit that I don't know what I'm talking about since I didn't see it, but if I follow what you are saying, it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> When did rape become something other than hate? When was it ever about love or sex for that matter?


ah, i should have been _more _sarcastic. take 2:

nothing says romance like a novel where an obvious stand-in for Susan is brutally raped and murdered before being displayed in a twisted mockery of her own life's work, huh? [SPOILERS FOR NA] i was genuinely, pleasantly surprised that he stood her up instead of murdering her in an alley


----------



## mchris55

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Okay, then explain the love letter analogy? I fully admit that I don't know what I'm talking about since I didn't see it, but if I follow what you are saying, it doesn't make any sense to me.


I didn't mean it in a literal sense.


----------



## mchris55

The most absurd part about this is I am the least gray person that I know (I am generally black or white), and I am involved in this. LOL!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

it's not personal--i had a very visceral negative reaction to NA that i don't think i've had with any other movie besides the counselor. still pondering why exactly--which i suppose is a sign that even if i didn't like what tom ford did, he did it well.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Don't ever watch The Piano Teacher, aprilmayjune.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

To bring us back on topic, I love Fassy in this shot.

http://www.restlesstymes.com/post/155363393501


----------



## Just Askin

Nothing new just some Yum...to the serious film fans...sorry/not sorry .


----------



## lunadeagosto

source: https://twitter.com/ShadrinaO

First poster for Snowman


----------



## carmencrem

Gonna see AC today I'll let you know


----------



## mchris55

lunadeagosto said:


> source: https://twitter.com/ShadrinaO
> 
> First poster for Snowman


From the looks of it "The Snowman" is being marketed as an ensemble. Personally, I would not be surprised if the release date was pushed back to Spring '18.
Thanks for the pic of the poster.


----------



## BagBerry13

They can't even get Charlotte's name right!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

BagBerry13 said:


> They can't even get Charlotte's name right!


I logged in specifically to say the same thing lol

I hope this is a fan made poster!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

mchris55 said:


> From the looks of it "The Snowman" is being marketed as an ensemble. Personally, I would not be surprised if the release date was pushed back to Spring '18.
> Thanks for the pic of the poster.


Why do you think it'll be pushed to Spring '18? Seems with the wintry backdrop it'd be better suited for the fall/winter months. I just want it to have the best chance at being financially successful.


----------



## carmencrem

IMO that poster clearly looks fan made - the quality, the font, the colours... and charlotte's name!  

Btw.. saw AC: these are my thoughts, as honest as possible.

Im the end I enjoyed it.  There were many good things but they weren't enough to make it perfect and the biggest problem was that for a non gamer the story is definitely not clear. But there are also many many positive things: it's clearly clever and well made, actors a lil bit wasted for the script and well... there's something in the story that didn't grab me fully but again it's because of some holes in my the script. In the end I would never say it was bad. Not at all. There was a huge and fascinating potential that wasn't used at its best but I wouldn't say bad movie. It's a bit pretentious, true, and not so engaging at moments, but I did love very much the parts in the present and the psychological side -hoping it was better written though. A very clever action movie imo, but -- there was something missing.
The potential idea is very good, the historical subject clever and interesting, but not developed and explored as well as they could have. They could have done it better imo. For a non gamer the movie is not 100% comprehensible. Btw, it is not exceptional, let's be honest. But it's FAAAR from being as bad as they said. The story itself and the idea behind it are very fascinating for me..
Definitely good potential, maybe a not very well handled. The idea is so original, I hope that if they do a sequel they hire new screenwriters cause the ideas are very cool. I can see why Michael did it. 
I went with a friend -he's a gamer- and he told me it's the best adaptation ever and he loved it. I was so proud of Michael   
I wish there was a London premiere... but that's okay never mind ☺️
He was so beautiful, and very good. In spite of an imperfect script, he acted so well that I was -as always- carried away. 
I can't say anything more since I think many of you haven't seen it yet!


----------



## mollie12

That poster is clearly fan made.

And I really doubt that The Snowman will be moved forward.  It's been in the can for a while now.  Universal doesn't have an especially stacked slate for the next year, and it seems they've positioned October as their month for an adult drama/thriller, regardless of quality.  The Girl on the Train was released October of this year with poor to mediocre reviews.  Universal knew they were going to get those reviews but didn't move the film to the next quarter.


----------



## pearlyqueen

This was the artwork for The Snowman accompanying a post about passes for a screening back in November:


----------



## Selayang430

Another AC poster


----------



## Hackensack

Song to Song premieres at the opening night of the SXSW film festival in March, for anyone who's going to be in Austin . . . 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...lm-961113?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> Song to Song premieres at the opening night of the SXSW film festival in March, for anyone who's going to be in Austin . . .
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...lm-961113?utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=referral


that's the most hipster thing i've ever heard of and i live in the heart of hipster hell, brooklyn


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> http://www.indiewire.com/2017/01/song-to-song-photo-terrence-malick-release-date-1201760632/
> *‘Song to Song’ First Look: Terrence Malick’s Austin-Set Romantic Drama Lands New Title and Official Premise (Exclusive)*
> *Ryan Gosling, Michael Fassbender and Rooney Mara star in the film, previously referred to as "Weightless."*


  Great news and I loved the pic, although I do keep thinking of the title as 'Song of Songs'.    I have a feeling that the film itself will either be absolutely bl**dy amazing, or the complete embarrassing opposite.  I want this to be great soooo badly; even without Michael, my interest in this is huge!


----------



## JaneWT

lunadeagosto said:


> source: https://twitter.com/ShadrinaO


  Thank goodness it's a fan poster.  It looks like something for a Raymond Briggs story.


----------



## Selayang430

Russian Vogue Jan 2017. Also attached a  paragraph of Google translate - about family and friends. 

http://m.vogue.ru/peopleparties/news/tikhiy_evropeets_maykl_fassbender/


----------



## baewatch

God he looks great on The Seth Meyers Show


----------



## Just Askin

Nothing new but nice interview ( plus big biceps and very tight trousers)


----------



## Just Askin

TRANSLATED-google translate.



GRAPHIC 
NOVELSTOLEN TIME
*NEWS*
NEWS
*Quiet European Michael Fassbender*
*Sex symbol of modern cinema is not going to move to Los Angeles and leave with his girlfriend, he appreciates the consistency of simple things*
DECEMBER 31, 2016 *FIONA MACKENZIE JOHNSTON*





MICHAEL FASSBENDER

"Take me with you, I'm a stenographer! Anything is ready to do! "- Begged friends to know that I'm going to meet with Michael Fassbender. Never before did not arise so much willing to help me in an interview unselfishly. I and most breath when the suite London hotel Claridge's, I saw him - in a fishing sweater and jeans tucked into heavy brown boots, and he even smiled broadly and held out his hand, "Michael." I, unfortunately, sweaty palms.

Still no sweat! Not every day you see before you a man who played a role in three decades the most iconic paintings of recent years and claiming the title of one of the best actors of our time. However, Fassbender, it seems that he does not notice for themselves: it is easy to communicate and infinitely samoironichen. "We have to work hard and do not take yourself too seriously, then life will be favorable to you," - he says. It does not sound original, but honestly. It can be seen that Michael truly believes in it.

_"We have to work hard and do not take yourself too seriously - and life will be favorable to you. I'm lazy - do not work, of course, but in life exactly. "_








Success came to him in thirty-nine years ago, when he played in the film by Steve McQueen's "Hunger" Irish ********** Army activist Bobby Sanders, who died of starvation in prison. Fassbender then by example proved that the artist must be hungry: preparing for the role, he ate only boiled fish, nuts and berries and ten weeks lost fifteen kilograms. Phil received at Cannes' Palme d'Or "and the work of Michael equated to feat of acting, which are capable units like Christian Bale.  Michael joked that after the role he often invited for lunch, rather than casting. New York erotomaniac, a Spartan warrior, Byronic lyricist, a superhero from the comics, Steve Jobs - it seems nothing is impossible for Fassbender. "I work a lot," - he explains with a soft Irish accent, and it is something for which the directors of his love - for a serious approach to business. It was he who reads the script for two hundred times. He's studying his character to the smallest detail and is part of the image so that the Stanislavsky started. About methods of work went legend during his studies at the London center of the drama. His classmate Tom Hardy recalls that all the students were shocked, as Michael was preparing for the role in a play by Sean O'Casey "The Silver Chalice", where he played football, lost in the First World feet. In just a few days before the premiere Fassbender even think to move on campus solely on the wheelchair.









"He - Marlon Brando our days - says director Steve McQueen, who shot Michael in the three paintings. - In his character so much tenderness and masculinity while, but in real life he is far from them - a humble boy from a good family. "

Fassbender was born in West Germany in a family of German and Irish. When he was two years old, they moved from the gray industrial Heidelberg in Killarney, beautiful town on the lake in Ireland. Parents Michael nothing to do with art did not have, though he says that his father, formerly a chef West & House restaurant - a true artist in the kitchen, and his mother, the restaurant manager, a lifetime love with cinema. "I even think that my mother married his father because of his last name, reminiscent of the director Rainer Werner Fassbinder, - joked the actor. - No relation to the ideology of the new German cinema, our family does not have. However, it all depends on how you are listening to: sometimes you can invent, and, if he was my uncle. "

His older sister Katherine was raised in Catholicism: Michael even served as an altar boy boy in the local church - for journalists as it is an occasion to make a joke like from a young parishioner raised such shameless, every second film flaunting without panties. "I will not hide: in the church I good enough sleep," - says the actor, assuring that his current looseness is not determined by the desire to present the perfect torso, and the depth and the meaning of inherited role.

_It is called the Marlon Brando of the day: his heroes there and tenderness and masculinity. But in life it is a humble boy from a good family._







Growing up, young people interested in music, wore long hair, T-shirts with the names of groups, Martens with ten holes and dreamed of playing heavy metal. One time they asked for to speak with a friend at the bar. "We were allowed to play during lunch, but it turned out that at that time no one wants to listen to loud music, so show quickly turned."

At seventeen he was in the drama club, organized by actor Donal Courtney, and now, when asked whom he owes success, he cites the first teacher, "others". Although many tried to dissuade him, especially his father, who wanted his son a more stable profession, as, for example, his sister Katherine, become a neuropsychologist. Studying in the heart of London's drama, Michael does not have any job bartender. "We had to make a living, which is more like survival. I can barely make ends meet, and the first time a studio rented an apartment for a couple with a Brazilian model. I remember there was a broken window from which terribly barrel ", - says Fassbender.

In the third year he was offered the role of Lieutenant Alexei Petrovich Fedotik staged Chekhov's "Three Sisters" - and he went on tour, he dropped out. Then came in the advertising of beer and airlines, and then in the TV series "Band of Brothers," produced by Steven Spielberg and Tom Hanks. And after he met Steve McQueen, who proposed "Hunger." At the audition Fassbender seemed McQueen insolent. But how could behave differently?

_He likes motorcycles, cars and surfing, but the most important - family and friends. I promised myself to see more of Alicia Vikander and go-karting with James McAvoy._

Today, they are close friends. The ability to get along with the directors - one horse Fassbender. With the elderly, but does not lose the knack Ridley Scott he played ping-pong with cinephile Quentin Tarantino discussed the series "Private detective Magnum" who enthusiastically watched as a child. His filmography appear along with blockbusters and dramas such as "due west" debutant John McLean, received the prize at the Independent Film Festival at Sundance. Moreover, the actor agrees to a minor role, if only to help reveal young talents, and does not give concessions.

In 2017, we are waiting for a series of new products with his participation: "Weightlessness", "Alien: Testament", "Snowman" and - immediate - action adventure "Assassin's Creed", that fifth of January goes to rent. The painting, like the "Lara Croft", based on a computer game. Director - Australian Justin Kurzel, the main female role went to Marion Cotillard, together they have already filmed Shakespeare's play "Macbeth", enthusiastically greeted by the audience and critics.

Michael is not a gamer, but for the sake of filming had to become - fascinated by the universe of his games. In the film he plays the role of a criminal sentenced to death Callum Lynch has appeared in the XV century to relive the adventures of his ancestor, the Spanish assassin.


How would he describe himself? "Lazy - suddenly he says and laughs. - Well, the amendment - does not work. In any everyday things. All of these bills, receipts, which must be kept in order. " He still lives in the two-bedroom apartment in a working-class district of East London, which was bought ten years ago. "Probably I will move - shrugs Michael. - Maybe even out of town. I do not know". Is there a chance that Fassbender will live with Hollywood scale? He leans back, pointing to a luxurious suite, which is locked in the morning, trapped, for a number of interviews. "Los Angeles - a great city. But I do not see myself there in the near future. I am a European. I like it here".

He likes motorcycles, racing cars and surfing. And the most important thing in life considers family and friends, although so far only promises to myself to see more of his girlfriend, a Swedish actress Alicia Vikander, which, by the way, he met at work - in 2015 in New Zealand on the set melodrama "The Light in the ocean" and to regularly go-karting with a friend - actor James McAvoy. "I'm a good cook, and - suddenly he remembers, when it comes to the fact that in addition to working in life there are a lot of everything else. - And when I go to the store, still I read food labels and count calories. It's after the famine - in every sense of the word. They say that once lacked food always afraid to be without it again. "
*PHOTO SOURCE:* MILLER MOBLEY


----------



## miss clare

A Costa Rican news agency just confirmed Michael and Alicia's vacation in the country through immigration records. Apparently, Michael arrived at noon on Dec. 28, 2016, while Alicia arrived at 3pm of the same date.  Also, it was not the first time they were there.  The immigration records revealed they also spent time in Costa Rica from July 5 to 10, 2015.


----------



## aprilmayjune

miss clare said:


> A Costa Rican news agency just confirmed Michael and Alicia's vacation in the country through immigration records. Apparently, Michael arrived at noon on Dec. 28, 2016, while Alicia arrived at 3pm of the same date.  Also, it was not the first time they were there.  The immigration records revealed they also spent time in Costa Rica from July 5 to 10, 2015.


...is it legal to go through immigration records like that?


----------



## Selayang430

Curious how such immigration data can be disclosed like this. Doesn't it subject to some personal data protection act or something?


----------



## artemis09

Yeah, that sounds strange that immigration data like that was disclosed publicly. Is there a link for this?


----------



## Just Askin

Completely off topic...remove if requested...the joys of living in London...we get gorgeous actors..and this...


----------



## aprilmayjune

meanwhile, on new york city public transportation...


----------



## Esizzle

miss clare said:


> A Costa Rican news agency just confirmed Michael and Alicia's vacation in the country through immigration records. Apparently, Michael arrived at noon on Dec. 28, 2016, while Alicia arrived at 3pm of the same date.  Also, it was not the first time they were there.  The immigration records revealed they also spent time in Costa Rica from July 5 to 10, 2015.


Sounds highly illegal and a security threat. The source was probably someone other than immigration. Someone closer to the vacationers.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> meanwhile, on new york city public transportation...
> View attachment 3566391


Eww is this your pic? I wouldve reported this man to the pet police (lol). Snakes are so gross.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miss clare said:


> A Costa Rican news agency just confirmed Michael and Alicia's vacation in the country through immigration records. Apparently, Michael arrived at noon on Dec. 28, 2016, while Alicia arrived at 3pm of the same date.  Also, it was not the first time they were there.  The immigration records revealed they also spent time in Costa Rica from July 5 to 10, 2015.



I saw the article - it stated they both entered Costa Rica on December 7th, not 28th.....although that was incorrect/misprint. They arrived on 17th December not 7th, Michael flew there direct from Mexico City. And yes, they visited Costa Rica in between Nicaragua and Comic Con in July 2015, must be a favoured spot for them. Shall treat the comment that the tip off came from sources close to the vacationers themselves with the derision it deserves.


----------



## Just Askin

Oh look a snake on pf.


----------



## Just Askin

Thanks for the pic Amj


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Completely off topic...remove if requested...the joys of living in London...we get gorgeous actors..and this...
> View attachment 3566385



Haha, a horse on a bus plus the Hackney unicorn ...[emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, a horse on a bus plus the Hackney unicorn ...[emoji6]


This was on Upper Street. They let anyone on a 43.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This was on Upper Street. They let anyone on a 43.



The horse trying to avoid walking up Muswell Hill [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## miss clare

As far as I know, immigration records are PUBLIC records.  Anyone can go to immigration to verify the status of persons they are dealing with.


----------



## Flatsy

miss clare said:


> As far as I know, immigration records are PUBLIC records.  Anyone can go to immigration to verify the status of persons they are dealing with.


Yes, that's not private information.  TMZ exists because Harvey Levin is a lawyer and he realized that there was tons of public information that existed on celebrities that nobody was bothering to obtain. TMZ started the trend, but they are not the only ones who do it.  Somebody just needs to care enough to ask for the information.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> The horse trying to avoid walking up Muswell Hill [emoji23][emoji23]


Lol do you blame it??


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Eww is this your pic? I wouldve reported this man to the pet police (lol). Snakes are so gross.



Pssh I'd be too frozen in fear to take a pic if that guy were sitting across from me!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Okay, I waited until we had a clean page to comment. That's how much I hate snakes. If I were on that train, I would have gone into cardiac arrest.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New AC interview, some fun moments [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Article that draws on a Daily Telegraph interview but I can't find that....

Michael Fassbender blurs the lines between good and evil in Assassin's Creed 

By Alex Michael For Daily Mail Australia 00:34 05 Jan 2017, updated 02:51 05 Jan 2017

He's played a sexual predator, a sex addict, and even made the head of the world's most profitable company look like a questionable character.

Now, Michael Fassbender will play a hardened criminal in Assassin's Creed, and it seems he's relishing the chance to make audiences feel uncomfortable. 

In an interview with The Daily Telegraph on Wednesday, the 39-year-old spoke fondly of blurring the lines between right and wrong in the film.

 'It puts you in a place where you don’t know who you should be supporting.' He said.

'People are very quick to take the moral high ground. I think it’s interesting to play with that.'

When speaking to the publication about his co-star Brendan Gleeson feeling 'really compromised' after watching the film, the actor joyfully saw the comments as praise.

In the film - based on a popular video game franchise of the same name - Michael plays a criminal saved from the death penalty by a mysterious organisation fronted by Dr Sophia Rikkin (Marion Cotillard).

He discovers he is the descendant of a prominent order of Assassins and enters a machine that allows him to relive ancestral memories from the 1492 Spanish Inquisition, in an attempt to discover the whereabouts of an apple that contains the genetic code to freewill.

The parkour-style action film uses it's questionable main character to challenge audience's ethics.

Speaking to Collider this year, Michael said: 'This isn’t Star Wars.'

 'There isn’t a dark side and a light side.'

The Steve Jobs and 12 Years A Slave actor told The Daily Telegraph that he wanted his next film to be a comedy.

'I feel like I am pretty light. I can have my dark moments but I try to stay upbeat.' He said.

Michael later claimed that he tries to incorporate comedy to lower audience's defenses.

 'If you make somebody laugh then they are much more open to going other places, a moment that might be more sombre.' 

Assassins creed received generally negative reviews from critics, and did not meet its initial six-day box office projections in the United States.

As of Thursday, the film is still yet to make a profit against its production budget.

Michael is dating stunning Swedish actress Alicia Vikander."



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/~/article-4089332/index.html


----------



## Hackensack

I preordered the soundtrack of AC, and was able to listen to it on the amazon music service as of today--it's very stirring, evocative--Jed Kurzel is great!


----------



## Esizzle

Flatsy said:


> Yes, that's not private information.  TMZ exists because Harvey Levin is a lawyer and he realized that there was tons of public information that existed on celebrities that nobody was bothering to obtain. TMZ started the trend, but they are not the only ones who do it.  Somebody just needs to care enough to ask for the information.


I know stuff like births, deaths, marriages, divorces, property, taxes etc is public knowledge but did not realize stuff like immigration records were public knowledge. Guess I learned something new. I find it hard to believe Department of Homeland security would release information like that. Perhaps in some countries everything can be bought for a price. Either that or couple's friends can be bought for a price.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Pssh I'd be too frozen in fear to take a pic if that guy were sitting across from me!


Haha! I have dealt with so many snakes where I grew up that if I never saw another snake in real life, I would be just fine. They give me such creeps!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> Yes, that's not private information.  TMZ exists because Harvey Levin is a lawyer and he realized that there was tons of public information that existed on celebrities that nobody was bothering to obtain. TMZ started the trend, but they are not the only ones who do it.  Somebody just needs to care enough to ask for the information.



Indeed, and probably Michael and Alicia's (repeat) visits are exciting for Costa Ricans. Can't imagine what motivation they or any of their friends would have for providing the information to Costa Rican news outlets? Bizarre theories still linger....

Back in the real world, the place they stayed in looked idyllic and I bet they had a wonderful Christmas/New Year there [emoji3]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where did they stay? I didn't see any pictures. Can you share, please?


----------



## aprilmayjune

I personally am a huge fan of the idea that Alicia has the entire country of Costa Rica in her tiny designer pocket


----------



## SkinnyMuse

pearlyqueen said:


> Back in the real world, the place they stayed in looked idyllic and I bet they had a wonderful Christmas/New Year there [emoji3]


Indeed! I have been there before, Costa Rica is such a beautiful place, gorgeous beaches, gentle people, and a surfers paradise. I bet Michael and Alicia are enamoured with the country


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Pssh I'd be too frozen in fear to take a pic if that guy were sitting across from me!


Some family  used to have a sort of snake adoption centre thing for unwanted pets, so I'm all good with snakes and lizardy things. Snakes can be fun once you learn how to handle them properly. Although I've never dealt with venomous snakes. Think they're best left alone to themselves.


----------



## miss clare

Esizzle said:


> I know stuff like births, deaths, marriages, divorces, property, taxes etc is public knowledge but did not realize stuff like immigration records were public knowledge. Guess I learned something new. I find it hard to believe Department of Homeland security would release information like that. Perhaps in some countries everything can be bought for a price. Either that or couple's friends can be bought for a price.


Go to the website of The Dept. of Homeland Security, and it will tell you that any person has the right to access federal information records, unless it falls under the 9 exemptions of the Freedom of Information Act. The privacy of celebrities is not one of those exemptions.


----------



## aprilmayjune

US Homeland Security doesn't have any relevance here, does it? They're international citizens flying into Costa Rica, which has its own immigration and privacy laws. Definitely not as strict as the ones in the US, i'm sure


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> US Homeland Security doesn't have any relevance here, does it? They're international citizens flying into Costa Rica, which has its own immigration and privacy laws. Definitely not as strict as the ones in the US, i'm sure



No, US legislation has zero relevance here and has no need to be introduced in any discussion. Costa Rica is an independent country with its own legislation and Michael and Alicia are EU passport holders. Not sure why there's any need for a "discussion" anyway......I suspect there is an element of annoyance for some people that their presence in Costa Rica is confirmed by official data....


----------



## miss clare

aprilmayjune said:


> US Homeland Security doesn't have any relevance here, does it? They're international citizens flying into Costa Rica, which has its own immigration and privacy laws. Definitely not as strict as the ones in the US, i'm sure


I wasn't the one who introduced the topic of Homeland Security. I was only reacting to the derisive comment that Homeland Security will not release information like that, and that in some countries everything can be bought for a price, thus implying that the info about Michael and Alicia was "bought for a price".


----------



## Just Askin

miss clare said:


> I wasn't the one who introduced the topic of Homeland Security. I was only reacting to the derisive comment that Homeland Security will not release information like that, and that in some countries everything can be bought for a price, thus implying that the info about Michael and Alicia was "bought for a price".


I think it's obvious who brought up the Homeland security thing and questioned the source of info. New Year but old ideas. Unfortunately some people can fall into the habit of thinking the whole world revolves around them and theirs, not appreciating different laws, culture and customs of different lands ( even though they claimed to have traveled half of them). Mentioning Michael taking a holiday with his long term partner was sure to be questioned. Unloyal friends now too? Not having much luck in his life is he .


----------



## Just Askin

It's been a lovely month of chatter, nice posts, detailed film feedback and friendly discussions. Lots of different people posting. I'd love for that to continue through the new year. Let's not let the detractors ruin it for us.


----------



## pearlyqueen

miss clare said:


> I wasn't the one who introduced the topic of Homeland Security. I was only reacting to the derisive comment that Homeland Security will not release information like that, and that in some countries everything can be bought for a price, thus implying that the info about Michael and Alicia was "bought for a price".



Oh I know it wasn't you who introduced the US legislation distraction - sorry if it came across that way. Just Askin has explained my stance better than I did in her recent 23507 post!


----------



## Esizzle

Uhh Michael spent four years producing AC and trying to have the best script and ended up with _that_ story? Embarrassing. Mildly entertaining movie. 
Also, Michael would do movies like Slow west and TAU but not entertain the idea of a part in Star Wars?? Doubly embarrassing.


----------



## Just Askin

I loved everything about this film (well except that the prejudices depicted really exist, obviously).
New trailer


----------



## carmencrem

First Snowman still!


----------



## carmencrem

a-vikander.ru has more pics!


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Just Askin

I like these ones (source: A-VIKANDER.RU


----------



## Selayang430

New still of TAU - love the one Michael in ski mask [emoji12][emoji39]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> New still of TAU - love the one Michael in ski mask [emoji12][emoji39]
> View attachment 3568395
> View attachment 3568396
> View attachment 3568397
> View attachment 3568398
> View attachment 3568399
> View attachment 3568400
> View attachment 3568401



TAU is a special film for me and I love everything about Michael in it. [emoji7]

Btw, the ski mask is known as a balaclava here - usually worn when robbing a bank or your heist of choice!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> TAU is a special film for me and I love everything about Michael in it. [emoji7]
> 
> Btw, the ski mask is known as a balaclava here - usually worn when robbing a bank or your heist of choice!



He is amazing in this. When, in one scene, all you can see is his eyes in the balaclava and he gets enough across to make your heart hurt, you know it's a top notch performance.


----------



## carmencrem

It seems michael is in Cape Town. It makes sense, since Alicia has just started filming Tomb Raider there


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> It seems michael is in Cape Town. It makes sense, since Alicia has just started filming Tomb Raider there



Lol, as predicted... these two are pretty inseparable when their schedules permit [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, as predicted... these two are pretty inseparable when their schedules permit [emoji7][emoji7]


Yup, I believe it's called commitment. It's a beautiful place to hang out in too.


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> It seems michael is in Cape Town. It makes sense, since Alicia has just started filming Tomb Raider there



He can surf  too since it is summer there. Think it is his first visit to South Africa


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> He can surf  too since it is summer there. Think it is his first visit to South Africa



I'm sure Michael will enjoy the surfing in South Africa but I'm pretty sure he's been there before, but that was for work when he filmed there .... this time he's there to enjoy his private time [emoji6] [emoji173]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm sure Michael will enjoy the surfing in South Africa but I'm pretty sure he's been there before, but that was for work when he filmed there .... this time he's there to enjoy his private time [emoji6] [emoji173]



Can also see wild animals in safari! He last filming is Aliens since last July, time to go back to work though


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

No, let the man enjoy some downtime.


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Can also see wild animals in safari! He last filming is Aliens since last July, time to go back to work though


Nooo he works too much. I think he needs to work when he finds a projects he's interested in and finds good. He has enough money and fame and good praise to allow himself to some time off, once in a while. He's been filming non stop for years.. He's never taken a break until now, so I'm happy he's doing.  especially since he's spending a lot of time with Alicia & family which is lovely  He's probably reconsidering his priorities right now. 
He's surely surfing now ⭐️⭐️


----------



## carmencrem

Entering Hades - the script is ready!?

https://twitter.com/alexdinelaris/status/817832301644038144


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> First Snowman still!


Thanks, but is that a true photo?  That pic of Michael looks superimposed on the snowy scene, but then again, I have an untrained eye.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> TAU is a special film for me and I love everything about Michael in it. [emoji7]


  Me too.  I remember at the beginning of last year not being particularly excited about TAU, yet it has ended up being my favourite film of Michael's since Steve Jobs was released (and there were a couple of films since SJ that I had been massively looking forward to).  I'm looking forward to catching it again when it's released in March.


----------



## JaneWT

Selayang430 said:


> Think it is his first visit to South Africa


  Michael filmed 'The Devil's Whore' in South Africa.


----------



## JaneWT

carmencrem said:


> Entering Hades - the script is ready!?
> 
> https://twitter.com/alexdinelaris/status/817832301644038144


  Interesting.  I'm still in two minds about this film, although I suppose The Snowman has similar elements and I can't wait to see that.


----------



## JaneWT

With the Golden Globes happening tonight, I'm feeling pretty melancholy.

I remember this time last year, waking up to all the photos/news/tweets from the ceremony.  Michael not winning that night made me realise that this would probably be the way things went for the rest of the 2016 awards season and - although very frustrating - at least it prepared me for The Leo Show from that point on.  Happily, the lovely pics of Michael and Alicia sitting together cancelled out my initial annoyance and made the whole GGs palatable.  But now, and with hindsight, the fact that Michael didn't receive any major award for the best performance of the year leaves a pretty sour taste.

Such a buzz last year.  Such a flat feeling now.


----------



## Esizzle

JaneWT said:


> With the Golden Globes happening tonight, I'm feeling pretty melancholy.
> 
> I remember this time last year, waking up to all the photos/news/tweets from the ceremony.  Michael not winning that night made me realise that this would probably be the way things went for the rest of the 2016 awards season and - although very frustrating - at least it prepared me for The Leo Show from that point on.  Happily, the lovely pics of Michael and Alicia sitting together cancelled out my initial annoyance and made the whole GGs palatable.  But now, and with hindsight, the fact that Michael didn't receive any major award for the best performance of the year leaves a pretty sour taste.
> 
> Such a buzz last year.  Such a flat feeling now.


Dont worry. Seeing Michael's project choices since Steve jobs and his upcoming projects, he wont be at golden globes or any other award shows anytime soon.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.radiorjukan.no/nyheter/1...ke-norge-og-rjukan-etter-snomannen-filmingen/


This is google translation of the little interview out the other day


----------



## Just Askin

Nothing new but these interviewers are a show unto themselves


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> With the Golden Globes happening tonight, I'm feeling pretty melancholy.
> 
> I remember this time last year, waking up to all the photos/news/tweets from the ceremony.  Michael not winning that night made me realise that this would probably be the way things went for the rest of the 2016 awards season and - although very frustrating - at least it prepared me for The Leo Show from that point on.  Happily, the lovely pics of Michael and Alicia sitting together cancelled out my initial annoyance and made the whole GGs palatable.  But now, and with hindsight, the fact that Michael didn't receive any major award for the best performance of the year leaves a pretty sour taste.
> 
> Such a buzz last year.  Such a flat feeling now.



Michael will have his day sometime in the future. TBH I don't think he's all that bothered about awards, certainly not since his experience around the time of Shame - undoubtedly helped him get them in a proper perspective. 

I'm sure he's not fretting over the GGs tonight - he'll be much happier enjoying himself with Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3568992



LOL- very appropriate gif for some of the erm... posts here that started in the past day or so ....


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Eww, I'm not your sweetie. Yes, you don't need permission, but I was hoping you could spare us "your knowledge" errrr nonsense.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael will have his day sometime in the future. TBH I don't think he's all that bothered about awards, certainly not since his experience around the time of Shame - undoubtedly helped him get them in a proper perspective.
> 
> I'm sure he's not fretting over the GGs tonight - he'll be much happier enjoying himself with Alicia [emoji7][emoji7]



The awards are very much about heavy campaigning, PR, handshaking, networking. If he ready to do all these seamlessly and tirelessly then it is time to do Oscar-bait movies. Otherwise why not just pick whatever he loves to do? 

Am quite sure he enjoys himself in Cape Town now with Alicia. [emoji6][emoji846][emoji4]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> The awards are very much about heavy campaigning, OR, handshaking, networking. If he ready to do all these seamlessly and tirelessly then it is time to do Oscar-bait movies. Otherwise why not just pick whatever he loves to do?
> 
> Am quite sure he enjoys himself in Cape Town now with Alicia. [emoji6][emoji846][emoji4]


----------



## Just Askin

Some films just fly right over some people's heads. Guess being socially conscious isn't for everyone. I found Trespass Against Us to be very profound. A film that needed to be made. I love the fact that Michael chooses roles sometimes that display brain and not just brawn. For some it's all about the money and how loud you can shout.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Some films just fly right over some people's heads. Guess being socially conscious isn't for everyone. I found Trespass Against Us to be very profound. A film that needed to be made. I love the fact that Michael chooses roles sometimes that display brain and not just brawn. For some it's all about the money and how loud you can shout.



Money is important as we need it to survive on daily basis. However when one is at a more privileged position to have the luxury of pursuing something other than money than it is fantastic.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Money is important as we need it to survive on daily basis. However when one is at a more privileged position to have the luxury of pursuing something other than money than it is fantastic.


Yes exactly!  I think it's admirable to use your position to shine a light on things that need it. Whilst I appreciate some people just want to zone out at the cinema I think it's a bit ignorant to think everyone wants the same all the time.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Esizzle said:


> I was referring to the storylines of his chosen projects in my original post. Boring, boring, boring and unwatchable some of them. No awards or financial success for those projects, sorry.


Boring by your standards, which doesn't tell me anything whatsoever. Saying something is boring is the equivalent of saying something is normal, which means different things to different people. So... tell me something concrete or substantial. I'm listening.

On the subject of critical success: I have yet to see a bad review of Michael's acting abilities, even when a film he's worked on has mixed reviews. Soooooo?


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Boring by your standards, which doesn't tell me anything whatsoever. Saying something is boring is the equivalent of saying something is normal, which means different things to different people. So... tell me something concrete or substantial. I'm listening.
> 
> On the subject of critical success: I have yet to see a bad review of Michael's acting abilities, even when a film he's worked on has mixed reviews. Soooooo?


I dont need to tell you anything concrete or substantial because I dont care if you agree with me or not. If I something boring I can say it without needing confirmation. I never said anything bad about Michael's acting sooooo.


----------



## Hackensack

AC is close to 100m internationally.
*ASSASSIN’S CREED*






20th Century Fox
The Fox release of the Michael Fassbender-starrer expanded to several majors this weekend and is already nearing $100M. With a *$45.4M* frame in 68 markets, the total is $98.1M. *Russia* was the top debut with $9.4M for No. 1 and coming in ahead of _The Revenant_ (+16.5%) and _Lucy_(+65%). The *UK* was game for $6.8M at No. 1 including previews. *Australia* came in No. 5 with $4.6M including previews.


In *Italy*, the $3.8M start was good for No. 2 and has already surpassed the lifetimes of _Warcraft_ and _Edge Of Tomorrow_. Justin Kurzel’s take on the Ubisoft title also took No. 1s in *Mexico* ($3.7M) and the *Philippines* ($1.1M).

*France* has cumed $12.9M to lead all markets while *Germany* has taken $8.9M. In *Spain*, the film which is heavily geared towards international, jumped 14% over last frame for a $6.5M total thus far. Seven new markets jump in the Animus next session including Korea.

Full article is here: http://deadline.com/2017/01/rogue-o...-international-box-office-weekend-1201880724/


----------



## gingerglory

Not an expert of BO here, but does it mean the internationally BO looks okay-ish? I heard it cost 200m or something total. Correct me if I remember it wrong. How much do they need from overall BO in order to make the second one since they planned to have 3. Also, I heard a rumor that it will open in China at Feb, 10. I think IMDB already post it. Hope the Chinese market will help a little.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Esizzle said:


> I dont need to tell you anything concrete or substantial because I dont care if you agree with me or not. If I something boring I can say it without needing confirmation. I never said anything bad about Michael's acting sooooo.


We are talking about Michael, are we not? He is an actor, is he not? If you're going to make a statement, you have to attempt to be understood. Okay, I'm going to let it be now since you don't want to discuss cinema. 

^ Anyway, here's commercial success above, just for you.


----------



## Selayang430

gingerglory said:


> Not an expert of BO here, but does it mean the internationally BO looks okay-ish? I heard it cost 200m or something total. Correct me if I remember it wrong. How much do they need from overall BO in order to make the second one since they planned to have 3. Also, I heard a rumor that it will open in China at Feb, 10. I think IMDB already post it. Hope the Chinese market will help a little.



Rule of thumb is return of 3x cost shall be break even. Heard the news too it will open in China on 10 February. A good chance to help recover the cost.


----------



## carmencrem

Im so proud of Michael's choices. I loved all the movies I saw this year, especially The Light Between Oceans (rewatched again and again tonight). Oh my, how good is that movie! Along with Steve Jobs that was one of his best performances ever imo and both those movies came out in 2016, so that's been a great year for him: in terms of career and personal life. 
I also liked Trespass very much and I love how Michael can make every genre and always being mega awesome.
Im so glad and proud of him, I'll never get tired of him, he's just indescribable. 
I love him so much and I wish him the best things for the future. 
Im watching the Globes and I miss him tonight. ❤❤❤  but I'm glad he's having fun with his girl in Cape Town


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

gingerglory said:


> Not an expert of BO here, but does it mean the internationally BO looks okay-ish? I heard it cost 200m or something total. Correct me if I remember it wrong. How much do they need from overall BO in order to make the second one since they planned to have 3. Also, I heard a rumor that it will open in China at Feb, 10. I think IMDB already post it. Hope the Chinese market will help a little.


I heard it cost 120 to make not 200, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> We are talking about Michael, are we not? He is an actor, is he not? If you're going to make a statement, you have to attempt to be understood. Okay, I'm going to let it be now since you don't want to discuss cinema.
> 
> ^ Anyway, here's commercial success above, just for you.


Uhhh 100 million on AC's budget is not even close to a commercial success. 
I said in my post I think storylines are boring. Nothing about his acting.


----------



## gingerglory

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I heard it cost 120 to make not 200, but I could be wrong.


Right, now I remember, it's 120m. I think both Fox and Justin confirmed something like that. So now the BO is near 100m and hope it will have legs on these oversea market where it's already open. And then there are new openings, fingers crossed that it will gain cost x3.


----------



## Hackensack

Here's another report:

http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Assassins-Creed#tab=more


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Here's another report:
> 
> http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Assassins-Creed#tab=more


Thanks for this. Confirms the $125 million budget.

Found this interesting too:




Not sure if the UK box office figures have been included yet - it opened here on 1st January and they are not itemised in the International listing?

Anyway, from what I can see the film is doing better than some would like to think!


----------



## Esizzle

Michael made an appearance at the Golden Globes after all. Looking good.


----------



## Just Askin

Still from last nights Golden Globes video.
Looks like it was filmed a while ago.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Still from last nights Golden Globes video.
> Looks like it was filmed a while ago.
> View attachment 3569265



Doubtless filmed during one of his 2016 promo tours!


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> Still from last nights Golden Globes video.
> Looks like it was filmed a while ago.
> View attachment 3569265


Yeah all the clips were filmed a while ago / pre recorded but it was cute anyway, I mean seeing him


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Still from last nights Golden Globes video.
> Looks like it was filmed a while ago.
> View attachment 3569265



Agree! Same clothes some more


----------



## Allie28

So much for it being a "massive flop"....

*Michael Fassbender's 'Assassin's Creed' Kicks Overseas Box Office Butt*
I missed this box office news because it dropped after I closed the computer, but 20th Century Fox had a massive overseas expansion for their video game flick _Assassin's Creed_ over the weekend. The film opened in a bunch of major markets (Switzerland, Chile, Greece, Israel, Denmark, Poland, Mexico, Russia, etc.) and basically doubled its overseas box office.

The film had around $50 million heading into the weekend (or at least at the end of last weekend) in foreign grosses. It earned another $45m over the weekend and brought its overseas cume to $98m. That includes $9m from Russia, $13m from France, and $7m from the United Kingdom. Including its $49.5m domestic total since opening just before Christmas of last year, the Regency/20th Century Fox offering has now earned $148m worldwide.

I don't want to proclaim that _Assassin's Creed _is going to hit $300 million worldwide, but the math exists if everything goes right for the next two months. But let's assume that not everything goes right and perhaps the film peaked last weekend. What we'd still be left with is something akin to _The Legend of Tarzan _which arguably overperformed in North America ($126m) and around the world ($353m) but still didn't qualify as a hit due to the $180m production budget.

_Assassin's Creed _was somewhat positioned as the would-be _Batman Begins _of the video game movie sub-genre, a polished, handsomely-staged, expensive, and well-acted action drama that just happened to be based on a video game. It didn't turn out that way for director Justin Kurzel or his "doing the best they can" cast, as the film was just as roundly panned as your average _Warcraft _or _Hitman: Agent 47_. But it's doing just a bit better here and abroad than its relative peers.

This is going to be one to watch over the next month for a variety of reasons, but it looks like Fox might just get its overseas Christmas miracle after all. No, it won't approach the $440 million total of _Warcraft_. But, by the time it's done, _Assassin's Creed _might just... one-up... much of its relative competition.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...-kicks-overseas-box-office-butt/#5695364a1e0e


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> So much for it being a "massive flop"....
> 
> *Michael Fassbender's 'Assassin's Creed' Kicks Overseas Box Office Butt*
> I missed this box office news because it dropped after I closed the computer, but 20th Century Fox had a massive overseas expansion for their video game flick _Assassin's Creed_ over the weekend. The film opened in a bunch of major markets (Switzerland, Chile, Greece, Israel, Denmark, Poland, Mexico, Russia, etc.) and basically doubled its overseas box office.
> 
> The film had around $50 million heading into the weekend (or at least at the end of last weekend) in foreign grosses. It earned another $45m over the weekend and brought its overseas cume to $98m. That includes $9m from Russia, $13m from France, and $7m from the United Kingdom. Including its $49.5m domestic total since opening just before Christmas of last year, the Regency/20th Century Fox offering has now earned $148m worldwide.
> 
> I don't want to proclaim that _Assassin's Creed _is going to hit $300 million worldwide, but the math exists if everything goes right for the next two months. But let's assume that not everything goes right and perhaps the film peaked last weekend. What we'd still be left with is something akin to _The Legend of Tarzan _which arguably overperformed in North America ($126m) and around the world ($353m) but still didn't qualify as a hit due to the $180m production budget.
> 
> _Assassin's Creed _was somewhat positioned as the would-be _Batman Begins _of the video game movie sub-genre, a polished, handsomely-staged, expensive, and well-acted action drama that just happened to be based on a video game. It didn't turn out that way for director Justin Kurzel or his "doing the best they can" cast, as the film was just as roundly panned as your average _Warcraft _or _Hitman: Agent 47_. But it's doing just a bit better here and abroad than its relative peers.
> 
> This is going to be one to watch over the next month for a variety of reasons, but it looks like Fox might just get its overseas Christmas miracle after all. No, it won't approach the $440 million total of _Warcraft_. But, by the time it's done, _Assassin's Creed _might just... one-up... much of its relative competition.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...-kicks-overseas-box-office-butt/#5695364a1e0e



Interesting.... IMO some people/outlets are way too quick to label films a flop, it's almost like they are willing that to happen! Saw a reference to that dreadful Legend of Tarzan in the article, hard to imagine how that managed to achieve the box office it did...one of the worst films I've seen in a very very long time; Skarsgard has no presence and can't act and not even Christoph Waltz could redeem it. Total mess IMO!

I'm still waiting to see AC's UK figures, but I suspect it will do well here. I believe it's very popular in Russia too and has still to open in several major South American countries, Japan and China. I'm optimistic this graph I referred to last night indicates a much healthier box office from non US countries:


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Interesting.... IMO some people/outlets are way too quick to label films a flop, it's almost like they are willing that to happen! Saw a reference to that dreadful Legend of Tarzan in the article, hard to imagine how that managed to achieve the box office it did...one of the worst films I've seen in a very very long time; Skarsgard has no presence and can't act and not even Christoph Waltz could redeem it. Total mess IMO!
> 
> I'm still waiting to see AC's UK figures, but I suspect it will do well here. I believe it's very popular in Russia too and has still to open in several major South American countries, Japan and China. I'm optimistic this graph I referred to last night indicates a much healthier box office from non US countries:
> 
> View attachment 3569711



I never saw Tarzan.  Apparently, not many others saw it either.


----------



## berrydiva

The budget for Assassin's Creed was $125m so making a little over $20m in total with needing to count international box office kind of does make it a flop....especially since it was so anticipated and should've seen larger gamer presence.


----------



## Hackensack

berrydiva said:


> The budget for Assassin's Creed was $125m so making a little over $20m in total with needing to count international box office kind of does make it a flop....especially since it was so anticipated and should've seen larger gamer presence.


Actually, it has made around 50 million US thus far.  And counting "international box office" is not cheating, but a major part of the take--as planned. A lot of films that do well in the US don't translate so well into the international market.  When it comes to economic analysis, I tend to trust Forbes.


----------



## mollie12

It still needs to take in another $150 million at the BO to come near breaking even, which is by no means a certainty at this point.


----------



## Esizzle

Budget reported only talks about what it took to make the movie and not the publicity costs which can easily be in the millions. So the actual money spent on making and promoting the movie is wayyyy over 125 mil.


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> The budget for Assassin's Creed was $125m so making a little over $20m in total with needing to count international box office kind of does make it a flop....especially since it was so anticipated and should've seen larger gamer presence.


The actual story is boring even though the visuals are good. Gamers arent going to spend money on mediocre.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> It still needs to take in another $150 million at the BO to come near breaking even, which is by no means a certainty at this point.



So it needs to make over double the production cost to break even? Why would that be?


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> Actually, it has made around 50 million US thus far.  And counting "international box office" is not cheating, but a major part of the take--as planned. A lot of films that do well in the US don't translate so well into the international market.  When it comes to economic analysis, I tend to trust Forbes.



For the game, other than direct box office revenue, it also brings in other benefits such as the merchandise sales as well as a boost to the game itself. While no certainty of breakeven in term of direct box office revenue, it is more on a positive note. 
There are also Japan & China  to be open. Hopefully Michael can do some more promo in these 2 main Asian markets


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> So it needs to make over double the production cost to break even? Why would that be?



Cinema to keep at least 50% of the tickets sales and the studio get another half in US. Other markets the studio gets even lower % - example 20% in China. Hence to be safe, 3x cost of box office revenue would be the break even point.


----------



## berrydiva

Hackensack said:


> Actually, it has made around 50 million US thus far.  And counting "international box office" is not cheating, but a major part of the take--as planned. A lot of films that do well in the US don't translate so well into the international market.  When it comes to economic analysis, I tend to trust Forbes.


$50 or $147 million still means a flop if it cost $125 million to make the movie. And, the posters who referenced the other additional cost are correct is saying that the actual cost of the movie was well over $125 million. If the gaming community haven't gone out to see it yet, then it's just going to keep dropping and not pull in that much more in the box office. Every movie can't be a hit, I really don't see it as a big deal if it's called what it is...


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> The actual story is boring even though the visuals are good. Gamers arent going to spend money on mediocre.


Glad I didn't go see it....from the commercials, it looks great visually but these studios do such a terrible job of translating these games into movies. And, I don't know why it's so difficult because these games have a really detailed storyline and layout.


----------



## pearlyqueen

berrydiva said:


> $50 or $147 million still means a flop if it cost $125 million to make the movie. And, the poster that referenced the other cost is correct meaning that the actual cost of the movie was well over $125 million. If the gaming community haven't gone out to see it yet, then it's just going to keep dropping and not pull in that much more in the box office. Every movie can't be a hit, I really don't see it as a big deal if it's called what it is...



How do you know the production cost was "well over $125 million"? What's your source/evidence?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Cinema to keep at least 50% of the tickets sales and the studio get another half in US. Other markets the studio gets even lower % - example 20% in China. Hence to be safe, 3x cost of box office revenue would be the break even point.



I see; just did some reading up on this, seems 2.5 x production cost is the benchmark.
So that Legend of Tarzan was a big flop then...as are a significant number of films released each year...


----------



## Selayang430

berrydiva said:


> $50 or $147 million still means a flop if it cost $125 million to make the movie. And, the posters who referenced the other additional cost are correct is saying that the actual cost of the movie was well over $125 million. If the gaming community haven't gone out to see it yet, then it's just going to keep dropping and not pull in that much more in the box office. Every movie can't be a hit, I really don't see it as a big deal if it's called what it is...



The movie is yet to open in a coupe of main market. The box office number is still interesting. 

Anyway what is your definition of flop ? Cannot break even ? Cannot make a risk free profit margins e.g. 3%? Or a peer comparisons?


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> How do you know the production cost was "well over $125 million"? What's your source/evidence?


It's not/there is no real evidence of that.


----------



## berrydiva

pearlyqueen said:


> How do you know the production cost was "well over $125 million"? What's your source/evidence?


The movie budget was $125 million to make; even if that number is an estimate if you prefer not to believe for whatever reason....it's clear that looking at the visuals the movie was easily $100m to make. The budgets for movies are easy enough to find on the-number, IMDB, the studio....easy enough to google and find them. But the production, everything the goes into filming (salaries, sets, visual, pre/post production, etc), isn't the only cost associated with a movie there's other residual costs also associated with movie production which generally pushes the total cost well over the film production costs. 

http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Assassins-Creed#tab=summary

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2094766/business?ref_=tt_dt_bus


----------



## pearlyqueen

berrydiva said:


> The movie budget was $125 million to make; even if that number is an estimate if you prefer not to believe for whatever reason....it's clear that looking at the visuals the movie was easily $100m to make. The budgets for movies are easy enough to find on the-number, IMDB, the studio....easy enough to google and find them. But the production, everything the goes into filming (salaries, sets, visual, pre/post production, etc), isn't the only cost associated with a movie there's other residual costs also associated with movie production which generally pushes the total cost well over the film production costs.
> 
> http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Assassins-Creed#tab=summary
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2094766/business?ref_=tt_dt_bus



But if they are "other residual costs" then they presumably aren't part and parcel of the production cost? Any idea what they might be anyway?


----------



## berrydiva

Selayang430 said:


> The movie is yet to open in a coupe of main market. The box office number is still interesting.
> 
> Anyway what is your definition of flop ? Cannot break even ? Cannot make a risk free profit margins e.g. 3%? Or a peer comparisons?


For me a flop is meeting a few components, 
1. If the movie lacks interest to the intended audience...clearly gamers are not interested and they were the target audience.
2. If the movie struggles to make most of it's money back from the US market given how much we spend on going to the movies - I really only think this applies to action/sci-fi/fantasy type movies like this.
3. and if the movie can't clear a reasonable profit.

There's no talk of a part 2....if it was considered successful it would have a buzz. Compare AC to the Resident Evil franchise and it's pretty evident.


----------



## berrydiva

pearlyqueen said:


> But if they are "other residual costs" then they presumably aren't part and parcel of the production cost? Any idea what they might be anyway?


See the bolded parts.

http://www.investopedia.com/financi...make.aspx?lgl=bnull-right-rail-partial-sticky

In 2007, for example, the average cost to produce a major studio movie was around $65 million. *But the production costs don't cover distribution and marketing, which was another $35 million or so, on average,* in 2007, bringing the total cost to produce and market a major movie right at $100 million. Those kind of numbers are a long way from the lowly $400,000 it cost to make "Napoleon Dynamite." (For related reading, see _Movie Genres That Make The Most Money._)

*Mega Movie Budgets*
And $100 million is just an average. "The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King" (2003) cost just over $100 million and made over $1 billion worldwide. Back in 1993, "Jurassic Park" was on the lower end of the average movie budget, costing $63 million; over 10 years later, in 2004, "Shrek 2" had a similar budget of over $70 million. Both "Jurassic Park" and "Shrek 2" grossed over $900 million worldwide. Then you've got the higher end of the movie budget spectrum: "Avatar" (2009) is a great example, with a mind-blowing budget of $237 million. The high investment paid off, though, with the movie grossing well over $2 billion.

Those are high-budget examples of movies that made enough to justify the expense, but not all movies do. Some costly flops include 2002's "The Adventures of Pluto Nash," which had a $100 million budget and managed to gross just a bit over $7 million. Then there was "How Do You Know?" in 2010, with a $120 million dollar price tag and a return of just under $50 million. Ouch.


Whether a movie makes or loses money, though, one question that seems to reappear often is just why it costs so much to make a movie. What magic potion must be acquired that brings the cost so high? (For related reading, see _The Economics Of Summer Blockbuster Movies._)

*The Costs of Making a Movie*
According to an article by _The Guardian_, movie costs can be broken down into some broad categories, including script and development (around 5% of the budget), licensing, and salaries of the big-name players, which usually includes the producer, the director and the big-name actors or actresses. Then there are the actual production costs, which include the ongoing salaries of all the people needed to make production happen; production costs eat up a big chunk of the budget, easily taking 25% of the total. And production isn't the end of the story: special effects, depending on the type of movie, can be an enormous cost, and music has to be composed and performed as well.

Then, when the whole movie is made and ready to go, it's time to start in on the work of marketing and distributing. After all that money invested, you can be sure that marketing is not an overlooked part of the process. There's no point in making a $100 or $200 million dollar movie if no one knows about it. "Spiderman 2," which had a production cost of $200 million, racked up another $75 million in expenses for marketing.

*The fact that marketing expense is not included in production cost figures is why studios may claim to have lost movie on a money that grossed more than its negative, or production, cost. If a movie cost $100 million to produce, and grossed $130 million, then they've got a $30 million profit ... unless there was also a $50 million dollar outlay in marketing and distribution, in which case the profit turns to a $20 million negative on the balance sheet. (For related reading, see 6 Money Myths You Learned From The Movies.)*

*The Bottom Line*
Even with all those big numbers, and potential for huge losses, the movies keep coming. There must be some sense in it, though; despite the average cost of a movie ticket in the United States shooting up to almost $8 in 2010, we keep lining up to buy the tickets, eat the popcorn and watch those expensive movies. (For related reading, see _Betting On The Entertainment Industry._)



Read more: Why Movies Cost So Much To Make | Investopedia http://www.investopedia.com/financial-edge/0611/why-movies-cost-so-much-to-make.aspx#ixzz4VJQTD4Pn
Follow us: Investopedia on Facebook


----------



## pearlyqueen

berrydiva said:


> See the bolded parts.
> 
> http://www.investopedia.com/financi...make.aspx?lgl=bnull-right-rail-partial-sticky
> 
> In 2007, for example, the average cost to produce a major studio movie was around $65 million. *But the production costs don't cover distribution and marketing, which was another $35 million or so, on average,* in 2007, bringing the total cost to produce and market a major movie right at $100 million. Those kind of numbers are a long way from the lowly $400,000 it cost to make "Napoleon Dynamite." (For related reading, see _Movie Genres That Make The Most Money._)
> 
> *Mega Movie Budgets*
> And $100 million is just an average. "The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King" (2003) cost just over $100 million and made over $1 billion worldwide. Back in 1993, "Jurassic Park" was on the lower end of the average movie budget, costing $63 million; over 10 years later, in 2004, "Shrek 2" had a similar budget of over $70 million. Both "Jurassic Park" and "Shrek 2" grossed over $900 million worldwide. Then you've got the higher end of the movie budget spectrum: "Avatar" (2009) is a great example, with a mind-blowing budget of $237 million. The high investment paid off, though, with the movie grossing well over $2 billion.
> 
> Those are high-budget examples of movies that made enough to justify the expense, but not all movies do. Some costly flops include 2002's "The Adventures of Pluto Nash," which had a $100 million budget and managed to gross just a bit over $7 million. Then there was "How Do You Know?" in 2010, with a $120 million dollar price tag and a return of just under $50 million. Ouch.
> 
> 
> Whether a movie makes or loses money, though, one question that seems to reappear often is just why it costs so much to make a movie. What magic potion must be acquired that brings the cost so high? (For related reading, see _The Economics Of Summer Blockbuster Movies._)
> 
> *The Costs of Making a Movie*
> According to an article by _The Guardian_, movie costs can be broken down into some broad categories, including script and development (around 5% of the budget), licensing, and salaries of the big-name players, which usually includes the producer, the director and the big-name actors or actresses. Then there are the actual production costs, which include the ongoing salaries of all the people needed to make production happen; production costs eat up a big chunk of the budget, easily taking 25% of the total. And production isn't the end of the story: special effects, depending on the type of movie, can be an enormous cost, and music has to be composed and performed as well.
> 
> Then, when the whole movie is made and ready to go, it's time to start in on the work of marketing and distributing. After all that money invested, you can be sure that marketing is not an overlooked part of the process. There's no point in making a $100 or $200 million dollar movie if no one knows about it. "Spiderman 2," which had a production cost of $200 million, racked up another $75 million in expenses for marketing.
> 
> *The fact that marketing expense is not included in production cost figures is why studios may claim to have lost movie on a money that grossed more than its negative, or production, cost. If a movie cost $100 million to produce, and grossed $130 million, then they've got a $30 million profit ... unless there was also a $50 million dollar outlay in marketing and distribution, in which case the profit turns to a $20 million negative on the balance sheet. (For related reading, see 6 Money Myths You Learned From The Movies.)*
> 
> *The Bottom Line*
> Even with all those big numbers, and potential for huge losses, the movies keep coming. There must be some sense in it, though; despite the average cost of a movie ticket in the United States shooting up to almost $8 in 2010, we keep lining up to buy the tickets, eat the popcorn and watch those expensive movies. (For related reading, see _Betting On The Entertainment Industry._)
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Why Movies Cost So Much To Make | Investopedia http://www.investopedia.com/financial-edge/0611/why-movies-cost-so-much-to-make.aspx#ixzz4VJQTD4Pn
> Follow us: Investopedia on Facebook



So the residuals are the marketing/promotional costs rather than the production budget, and the reason why the film needs to gross 2.5 times the production cost?


----------



## berrydiva

pearlyqueen said:


> So the residuals are the marketing/promotional costs rather than the production budget, and the reason why the film needs to gross 2.5 times the production cost?


Yep. The theaters get a cut, there's marketing agencies, promotions, merchandising, distribution (the movie has to actually get to the theater), etc.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm going to put this out there: I hate talking about money, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Selayang430

berrydiva said:


> For me a flop is meeting a few components,
> 1. If the movie lacks interest to the intended audience...clearly gamers are not interested and they were the target audience.
> 2. If the movie struggles to make most of it's money back from the US market given how much we spend on going to the movies - I really only think this applies to action/sci-fi/fantasy type movies like this.
> 3. and if the movie can't clear a reasonable profit.
> 
> There's no talk of a part 2....if it was considered successful it would have a buzz. Compare AC to the Resident Evil franchise and it's pretty evident.



#1 - cannot be sure of this and no 'exit interview ' on movie goers done comprehensively.

#2 - North American is a main market but not the only significant market. The % of box office revenue from North America market is on decline compared to global. Of course some movies are quite catered to local market then it is different story. 

Anyway to avoid 'your opinions my opinion ', an objective measure is better which is financial number. Flop or not flop wait for the final numbers . No hurry.


----------



## berrydiva

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm going to put this out there: I hate talking about money, it's embarrassing.


Are we talking about your money or our personal finances? It's embarrassing to discuss a movie budget and it's profits?


----------



## pearlyqueen

berrydiva said:


> For me a flop is meeting a few components,
> 1. If the movie lacks interest to the intended audience...clearly gamers are not interested and they were the target audience.
> 2. If the movie struggles to make most of it's money back from the US market given how much we spend on going to the movies - I really only think this applies to action/sci-fi/fantasy type movies like this.
> 3. and if the movie can't clear a reasonable profit.
> 
> There's no talk of a part 2....if it was considered successful it would have a buzz. Compare AC to the Resident Evil franchise and it's pretty evident.



"clearly gamers are not interested and they were the target audience." Where's the evidence that they are not interested? I've seen countless posts from gamers who loved the film..

The world is much wider than the US market; are you saying regardless of how much it makes in the rest of the world its a flop if it's US box office is low??


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> #1 - cannot be sure of this and no 'exit interview ' on movie goers done comprehensively.
> 
> #2 - North American is a main market but not the only significant market. The % of box office revenue from North America market is on decline compared to global. Of course some movies are quite catered to local market then it is different story.
> 
> Anyway to avoid 'your opinions my opinion ', an objective measure is better which is financial number. Flop or not flop wait for the final numbers . No hurry.



Totally agree.

Why brand AC a flop when it's only just opened in many countries and still hasn't opened in major countries like China, Japan, Brazil etc? Seems to me that the only yardstick being applied is US box office...


----------



## berrydiva

pearlyqueen said:


> "clearly gamers are not interested and they were the target audience." Where's the evidence that they are not interested? I've seen countless posts from gamers who loved the film..


Obviously some will love and some will not love the movie. They clearly show up for Resident Evil...and didn't show up the same for AC. It's not that serious. I'm a Fassbender fan...this movie didn't do well and is a flop. I don't know why it has to be defended so hard but I don't stan so I don't get it.



> The world is much wider than the US market; are you saying regardless of how much it makes in the rest of the world its a flop if it's US box office is low??


No. I'm saying that's 1 of 3 components to criteria for a flop for this type of movie, IMO. You choose to ignore the other 2 components.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't like discussing my money and other people's even less. Give me a piece of art and I'm in heaven, but movie budget and profits have very little to do with the art. If we're talking about entertainment, that's another story, but I find those kinds too predictable to care.


----------



## pearlyqueen

berrydiva said:


> Obviously some will love and some will not love the movie. They clearly show up for Resident Evil...and didn't show up the same for AC. It's not that serious. I'm a Fassbender fan...this movie didn't do well and is a flop. I don't know why it has to be defended so hard but I don't stan so I don't get it.
> 
> 
> No. I'm saying that's 1 of 3 components to criteria for a flop for this type of movie, IMO. You choose to ignore the other 2 components.



Sorry, I don't agree with your criteria or premature branding as a flop. American gamers don't constitute even 50% of AC's gaming community, nor are they the only/most important cinema goers. If it performs poorly in the US but is successful in the rest of the world it's still a flop??


----------



## aprilmayjune

imo we'd be talking about the numbers less if it was a better movie. as is, it might be salvageable financially if not critically once it opens in the chinese market, which saved warcraft last year.


----------



## Selayang430

berrydiva said:


> Obviously some will love and some will not love the movie. They clearly show up for Resident Evil...and didn't show up the same for AC. It's not that serious. I'm a Fassbender fan...this movie didn't do well and is a flop. I don't know why it has to be defended so hard but I don't stan so I don't get it.
> 
> 
> No. I'm saying that's 1 of 3 components to criteria for a flop for this type of movie, IMO. You choose to ignore the other 2 components.



Be patient. Wait for the final numbers in a few months' time. Also let Ubisoft and Fox to worry about the profit & loss.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> imo we'd be talking about the numbers less if it was a better movie. as is, it might be salvageable financially if not critically once it opens in the chinese market, which saved warcraft last year.



Think Warcraft makes about 70% of its box office from china market. 
Hence hope Fox to step up its game in china to promote AC.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> imo we'd be talking about the numbers less if it was a better movie. as is, it might be salvageable financially if not critically once it opens in the chinese market, which saved warcraft last year.



Somehow I doubt it; Steve Jobs was heartily praised by many critics but there was still a preoccupation here with box office figures and bandying about the flop label. 
I enjoyed AC and think it's a perfectly decent film, better than the XMen franchise. IMO many Americans were influenced by critics there and chose not to go see for themselves which is a shame. But it's unlikely these critics reviews will hold anywhere near as much sway for non English speaking markets.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Somehow I doubt it; Steve Jobs was heartily praised by many critics but there was still a preoccupation here with box office figures and bandying about the flop label.
> I enjoyed AC and think it's a perfectly decent film, better than the XMen franchise. IMO many Americans were influenced by critics there and chose not to go see for themselves which is a shame. But it's unlikely these critics reviews will hold anywhere near as much sway for non English speaking markets.


I wasn't around then but must have been an interesting discussion, especially considering the weirdness of it breaking records in limited release and then tanking in wide release...I should have done more research on it then but I was too busy watching it in theaters for the sixth time lol

The critics were right in both cases. A little harsh for AC, maybe because expectations were so high, but I agree that "perfectly decent" puts it well. It was fine. Plus mediocre action movies make a ton of money all the time--this one will too, it'll probably get its sequel, and Fassbender will keep the clout needed to make films about race car driving or Irish myths and whatever else he feels like.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I wasn't around then but must have been an interesting discussion, especially considering the weirdness of it breaking records in limited release and then tanking in wide release...I should have done more research on it then but I was too busy watching it in theaters for the sixth time lol
> 
> The critics were right in both cases. A little harsh for AC, maybe because expectations were so high, but I agree that "perfectly decent" puts it well. It was fine. Plus mediocre action movies make a ton of money all the time--this one will too, it'll probably get its sequel, and Fassbender will keep the clout needed to make films about race car driving or Irish myths and whatever else he feels like.



We'll all be happy then - let him indulge himself in Garagistas and Irish myths - much more my cup of tea anyway [emoji2]


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> I wasn't around then but must have been an interesting discussion, especially considering the weirdness of it breaking records in limited release and then tanking in wide release...I should have done more research on it then but I was too busy *watching it in theaters for the sixth time *lol
> 
> The critics were right in both cases. A little harsh for AC, maybe because expectations were so high, but I agree that "perfectly decent" puts it well. It was fine. Plus mediocre action movies make a ton of money all the time--this one will too, it'll probably get its sequel, and Fassbender will keep the clout needed to make films about race car driving or Irish myths and whatever else he feels like.


Which movie are you referring to above in the bolded section? (Please dont say AC). 
As for mediocre action movies, I dont know why but the useless franchise Fast and Furios came to mind. Their movies are so stupid but the last one made 1.5 billion dollars. I have to admit I liked it haha! 
Michael couldn't break the video game movie curse after all. I hope he does not do a sequel because that would be just embarrassing but I guess there is always the money/contract issue.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Which movie are you referring to above in the bolded section? (Please dont say AC).
> As for mediocre action movies, I dont know why but the useless franchise Fast and Furios came to mind. Their movies are so stupid but the last one made 1.5 billion dollars. I have to admit I liked it haha!
> Michael couldn't break the video game movie curse after all. I hope he does not do a sequel because that would be just embarrassing but I guess there is always the money/contract issue.


Lol jfc, no, I was talking about Steve Jobs. The performances, the script, the music, _the script..._I have zero regrets about how many hours of my life have been spent on that movie.

Don't worry, Alicia's got that curse thing under control


----------



## Hackensack

Maybe we should all just agree that after a couple of weeks of release, AC is the worst flop of all time!  OF ALL TIME!!! That would make a couple of people happy, and then maybe they would go away.


----------



## Selayang430

Flop or no flop depends on financial numbers, not 'feel good ' sentiment. Wait for Fox and Ubisoft


----------



## artemis09

This thread is a gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## mollie12

Just as an FYI, marketing/distribution costs are tallied separately from production costs because, for studios, most of those costs are "bundled" in with all of their other films in a given quarter/year.   They have package deals with the associated companies. That's why it's really just a crap shoot to guess how much revenue is necessary to break even.  

As for AC, I got the impression that it was marketed comparatively cheaply for a film of its type.


----------



## Selayang430

I agree mollie said that AC was marketed relatively cheaper. Not just for a film of its type but saw some much smaller budget films did more marketing, premiere here and there over America, Europe and Asia.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol jfc, no, *I was talking about Steve Jobs*. The performances, the script, the music, _the script..._I have zero regrets about how many hours of my life have been spent on that movie.
> 
> Don't worry, Alicia's got that curse thing under control


LOL oh thank god! Steve Jobs is my second fave MF performance. First one will always be 12YAS.


----------



## Selayang430

https://www.google.com.my/amp/movieweb.com/amp/2017-razzie-nominations-list/

Golden razzie nomination 2017. Allow me being selfish to feel relieved that Michael was not nominated


----------



## JaneWT

I agree that it is extremely annoying when a film is judged a financial success or otherwise on its opening weekend in the US. There is a world outside of America, and it's pretty big.

Anyway, I did presume that AC had a fairly hefty marketing budget?  There were many television advertisements, and a couple of those were in highly sought-after and expensive slots.  Plus, that live leap of faith wouldn't have come cheap.  

Still, regardless of the total budget of the film, I am finding its trajectory really interesting (and thanks to whoever posted that graph earlier).  It's going against the norm, and still has a few big markets to open in.  Fingers crossed that China does well (though I don't think it will see anywhere near Warcraft figures).  The financial success of this film can only be judged fully in March and I hope there's another interesting convo about this on the forum in a few months' time!


----------



## berrydiva

pearlyqueen said:


> Sorry, I don't agree with your criteria or premature branding as a flop. American gamers don't constitute even 50% of AC's gaming community, nor are they the only/most important cinema goers. If it performs poorly in the US but is successful in the rest of the world it's still a flop??


You don't have to agree with my criteria nor have I ever asked you to...someone else asked what _I_ considered a flop. Where in there are you being asked to cosign with my criteria? If they talk sequel, it makes a profit and it performs well outside the US then it's probably not a flop.


----------



## carmencrem

Michael interviewed by Paola Giacobbi for Vanity Fair Italia in August (Venice) and in December, while he was promoting AC.

http://m.vanityfair.it/people/mondo...&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=vanityfair
He said he feels ok and he's happy he's turning 40, he has already done most of the things a 40 years old man has done and he wants to organise a nice party with his family and friends for his next birthday. "40 years are a big step!"

The interviewer asks him if it's time to have a family and get married and he said "that's where you wanted to arrive, with your questions" (laughing). "Who knows... it could be the time!" He replied. 
But, the interviewer added, we'll never know until it's done cause his private life has always been protected as much as possible. 

The interviewer asked him if he's always wanted to be an actor and he said yes, then if it's easier for an actor falling in love with another actor like he and Alicia did and he said that it doesnt matter, when you fall in love the only important thing is being into the other person, nothing else, having similar or different jobs is irrelevant.


The rest of the interview will be out in the next days, With the magazine. I'll buy it.
Vanity fair's interviews are always cool!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Michael interviewed by Paola Giacobbi for Vanity Fair Italia in August (Venice) and in December, while he was promoting AC.
> 
> http://m.vanityfair.it/people/mondo...&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=vanityfair
> He said he feels ok and he's happy he's turning 40, he has already done most of the things a 40 years old man has done and he wants to organise a nice party with his family and friends for his next birthday. "40 years are a big step!"
> 
> The interviewer asks him if it's time to have a family and get married and he said "that's where you wanted to arrive, with your questions" (laughing). "Who knows... it could be the time!" He replied.
> But, the interviewer added, we'll never know until it's done cause his private life has always been protected as much as possible.
> 
> The interviewer asked him if he's always wanted to be an actor and he said yes, then if it's easier for an actor falling in love with another actor like he and Alicia did and he said that it doesnt matter, when you fall in love the only important thing is being into the other person, nothing else, having similar or different jobs is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> The rest of the interview will be out in the next days, With the magazine. I'll buy it.
> Vanity fair's interviews are always cool!



I look forward to reading the full interview - wouldn't be surprised if Michael and Alicia got married quietly and with little fuss....seems to be their preferred way of doing things [emoji173]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael's being very good natured about the prospect.


----------



## Esizzle

Do you guys remember this Michael quote?! “I can lie pretty easily to journalists,” he tells me, and he says he’s good at it. “I have to be.”
LOL dont get too excited . Although he is going to be 40 so its probably time to have kids soon. Unless he wants to be one of those fifty something hollywood types with a twenty something year old on their arms having their kids.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, yeah, that's right, he's been in a pr relationship to promote THAT movie. I think you shouldn't be too excited about Michael being a liar.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oh, yeah, that's right, he's been in a pr relationship to promote THAT movie. I think you shouldn't be too excited about Michael being a liar.


It's nothing to do with Michael. It's about annoying the members on this thread. It s a bit like you going to ..let's say the Alex Skarsgard thread, just throwing in random obnoxious comments. It would be nothing to do with Mr Skarsgard and all about getting a reaction.  
Maybe they'll marry maybe they won't. Doesn't mean they haven't been together for the past two years.  They look good together...in fact just like a normal couple.


----------



## Just Askin

Most of these has already been seen. But he looks really hot so..


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Do they hate skarsgard's woman the way they do Michael's. Such crybabies.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm going to put this out there: I hate talking about money, it's embarrassing.



Lots of people hate talking about money & many of them are in debt because of it.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Do they hate skarsgard's woman the way they do Michael's. Such crybabies.


Not that I can see. Only this thread seems to get a certain type of poster!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

kkfiregirl said:


> Lots of people hate talking about money & many of them are in debt because of it.


I don't think not wanting to talk about money is what puts people into debt_. I hate talking about money_, as in: it's personal and talking about it is tacky, imo.


----------



## Just Askin

Jaws freaks him out...2:12


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't think not wanting to talk about money is what puts people into debt_. I hate talking about money_, as in: it's personal and talking about it is tacky, imo.


Are you sure you're not British? Very taboo to talk about money in public here.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't think not wanting to talk about money is what puts people into debt_. I hate talking about money_, as in: it's personal and talking about it is tacky, imo.



I should be more clear/specific. Not talking about money is the reason why many people in relationships are in debt & it causes major problems. 

Not liking to talk about money is definitely an American trait. 

I've read that many American children don't know how much their parents make & what the family can afford.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Are you sure you're not British? Very taboo to talk about money in public here.


I'm a francophone so we hate even more.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

kkfiregirl said:


> I should be more clear/specific. Not talking about money is the reason why many people in relationships are in debt & it causes major problems.
> 
> Not liking to talk about money is definitely an American trait.
> 
> I've read that many American children don't know how much their parents make & what the family can afford.


All Americans do is talk about money. I should know, I live here. There is Forbes lists detailing all the millionaires. I hope I don't get in trouble for this: we just elected a man simply because he's full of and talks only of money.


----------



## Just Askin

kkfiregirl said:


> I should be more clear/specific. Not talking about money is the reason why many people in relationships are in debt & it causes major problems.
> 
> Not liking to talk about money is definitely an American trait.
> 
> I've read that many American children don't know how much their parents make & what the family can afford.


I know it's seen as quite vulgar to talk about money in Britain, well for those that have it in abundance anyway. Didn't realise it's the same in the states.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> All Americans do is talk about money. I should know, I live here. There is Forbes lists detailing all the millionaires. I hope I don't get in trouble for this: we just elected a man simply because he's full of and talks only of money.


And building things and closing doors and himself and the more money


----------



## Selayang430

We can talk about stock, property, financial products etc but not about how much people make. Basically discussing about investment is quite normal as Asian countries mostly don't have social welfare safety net.


----------



## Esizzle

kkfiregirl said:


> Lots of people hate talking about money & many of them are in debt because of it.


Thats a unique way to look at it. Very interesting! I never thought of it that way.


----------



## Esizzle

LOL...whats with the "pr relationship" comment? Michael is the one who said he is very good at lying to journalists, why are you getting mad at me? haha


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

You are giving yourself too much credit as usual, but keep reaching.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> We can talk about stock, property, financial products etc but not about how much people make. Basically discussing about investment is quite normal as Asian countries mostly don't have social welfare safety net.


In my experience you talk about everything at home or with friends. Just not in public or with aquaintances.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> In my experience you talk about everything at home or with friends. Just not in public or with aquaintances.



Usually discussed with friends and family in person. For those forums that are for investment- yes as it is online no one knows who the other party is in reality. Definitely not on gossip forums like this. It is not the correct platform


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Usually discussed with friends and family in person. For those forums that are for investment- yes as it is online no one knows who the other party is in reality. Definitely not on gossip forums like this. It is not the correct platform


I'm not keen box office talk. I'm into the films not the business. I'll have a look if the figures land in front of me but other than that ...


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I'm not keen box office talk. I'm into the films not the business. I'll have a look if the figures land in front of me but other than that ...



There are box office tracking and modeling company in Hollywood. I supposed it serves certain purposes and studio pays attention to it too. For audience like us , we might more into if we like the movie or otherwise. 
Nevertheless it is always good to make handsome money in business and also critical for the business to survive in the long run.


----------



## Just Askin

Assassins Creed exercise and diet trivia. David Kingsbury is the same guy that got Hugh Jackman into shape for Wolverine.
http://www.foods4betterhealth.com/m...assins-creed-video-game-movie-was-tough-27065


----------



## Just Askin

Longer trailer


----------



## Just Askin

Australian interviews are always good


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> All Americans do is talk about money. I should know, I live here. There is Forbes lists detailing all the millionaires. I hope I don't get in trouble for this: we just elected a man simply because he's full of and talks only of money.



I don't live in the US but get the distinct impression that talking about one's wealth and acquisitions is not only common practice but actively encouraged... Isn't that what people are revered for in the US....being rich and flaunting it Kardashian style?

In the U.K., as Just Askin said, the reverse is the norm; its considered very distasteful and "common" to showcase or boast about one's wealth. However it's fine to complain/ talk about not having any money or needing more of it!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Australian interviews are always good




Love Michael's very Irish pronunciation of "fathers". Looking forward to the Asian interviews - always scope for fun when there are translation issues [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carmencrem

Michael is still in Cape Town with Alicia!!


----------



## Blueberry12

A Bus Stop in Stockholm.


----------



## Just Askin

The man is carrying the flag for gingers.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> All Americans do is talk about money. I should know, I live here. There is Forbes lists detailing all the millionaires. I hope I don't get in trouble for this: we just elected a man simply because he's full of and talks only of money.



Talking about wealth and discussing financial issues are two distinctly separate things. 

I agree that Americans like to talk about the millionaires and billionaires, but when it comes to ordinary people talking about money, it's hard for lots of people. 

Lots of families don't have budgets, don't discuss where their $$$ are going and what they spend it on. So when I said in my original comment that not talking about money is the reason why many are in debt, I still stand by that. 

Folks don't like to 'talk money' frankly. Whether it be a frank talk with themselves/significant other or financial advisor.


----------



## Esizzle

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3571291
> 
> 
> A Bus Stop in Stockholm.


So much snow!


----------



## Blueberry12

Esizzle said:


> So much snow!




It was even more snow a few days ago.


----------



## aprilmayjune

he is literally following her around the world (berlin, tokyo, cape town) like a lost puppy dog and i am so into it


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

No, darling! not lost, just loyal.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> he is literally following her around the world (berlin, tokyo, cape town) like a lost puppy dog and i am so into it



You say lost puppy dog, I say smitten kitten [emoji76][emoji173]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> No, darling! not lost, just loyal.



Loyal and happy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hackensack

And we shouldn't forget that she also follows him--Australia at least a couple of times, Norway, San Francisco.  It's what couples do.


----------



## Just Askin

A couple that are prepared to travel all over the world to be with each other, spending time in beautiful and interesting locations and both having jobs they love as well as an income that facilitate it. Ok I'm officially jealous .


----------



## Esizzle

Blueberry12 said:


> It was even more snow a few days ago.


Oh god stay safe and warm! Though I am sure people in Sweden are used to the snow!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## carmencrem

Michael & Alicia spotted again  https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/819478628262088704


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Michael & Alicia spotted again  https://twitter.com/fassbenderdaily/status/819478628262088704



Browsing in a toy shop.... Seems they were seen in this mall a couple of times on different days this week!


----------



## Just Askin

Great to see Assassins Creed at No:1 in the UK and Ireland this week. I went to see an action film with loads of amazing stunts and fight scenes, brilliant parkour, great acting, a decent adaption/story line of a game and a good sound track.  That's exactly what I got. Loved it and will go again.


----------



## Hackensack

Harry Hole!

Michael Fassbender didn't mind the damp and cold when filming The Snowman in Norway.






Michael Fassbender tried to bring out a humorous side to his character in The Snowman.

The Irish-German actor portrays Detective Harry Hole in the upcoming crime drama, which is based on Jo Nesbo's 2007 novel of the same name. In the film, Hole is employed to investigate the disappearance of a woman whose pink scarf is found wrapped around an ominous-looking snowman.

But while the movie tackles serious topics, Fassbender tried to give the role moments of lightness too.

"I think there's a lot of comedy to him. And hopefully we've found some of those beats," he told Total Film magazine, adding that the film is first and foremost a thriller. "It's going to have some people sitting on the edge of their seats. It's horrific and scary in the right doses."

The 39-year-old goes onto explain that he caught the Nordic noir book bug when preparing for the role, and sped through nearly all of the books in Nesbo's series. But he was determined not to get too hung up on differences between the book plot and the film script, as he wanted to bring his own viewpoint to the role.

"He's definitely a human being. You know, some of these characters can seem like superhuman beings. He's vulnerable," he shared.

The film adaptation was filmed in Norway in the cities of Drammen, Oslo and Bergen, and the area of Rjukan. And as they shot most of the film in the winter, the X-Men stars admits he had to acclimatise.

"I don't mind it so much. Sometimes it's really damp and it's cold and it's windy. It gets to your bones. But I found it quite pleasant... and I learned how to ski!"

The Snowman is slated for release in October (17).

www.tv3.ie/xpose/article/entertainment-news/228150/Michael-Fassbender-brings-humo…



© Cover Media Group 2017


----------



## baewatch

[QUOTE="carmencrem, [/QUOTE] I like your pic! God Bless Heath Ledger!  I remember in '05 he was dining in the same restaurant as me. He was alone which in hindsight was kinda sad


----------



## pearlyqueen

Very poor quality, but the first pic of Michael in Cape Town taken this evening where he and Alicia were eating at a restaurant:


----------



## mollie12

I don't doubt that he's in Cape Town, but that does not look like his build to me.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Very poor quality, but the first pic of Michael in Cape Town taken this evening where he and Alicia were eating at a restaurant:
> 
> View attachment 3574718



Them arms are looking a bit yummy..in fact his chest, neck and back are drool worthy too


----------



## Just Askin

Ok.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Very poor quality, but the first pic of Michael in Cape Town taken this evening where he and Alicia were eating at a restaurant:
> 
> View attachment 3574718



Thanks for sharing! My first thought was he seems to have  more muscle now. Understand why the other poster said it doesn't look like his built.

The movie will be filmed in both South Africa and London. Suspect he could be staying there until the shooting completes if there is no other job commitments during that period.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I don't doubt that he's in Cape Town, but that does not look like his build to me.



Looks exactly like his build/stance to me.And there was also a FB post a couple of hours before this by a group of guys who bumped into Michael on the very same street where the restaurant, Villa 47, is located...Bree Street:


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Looks exactly like his build/stance to me.And there was also a FB post a couple of hours before this by a group of guys who bumped into Michael on the very same street where the restaurant, Villa 47, is located...Bree Street:



Like I said, there's plenty of evidence that he's in Cape Town, but for me, that doesn't look like him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Like I said, there's plenty of evidence that he's in Cape Town, but for me, that doesn't look like him.



We will have to disagree on this one then! I have no doubt that is Michael in the pic and the poster clearly recognised him and Alicia.


----------



## Esizzle

Nice "pic"...LOL.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I don't doubt that he's in Cape Town, but that does not look like his build to me.


I dont think that looks like his build either but maybe he has bulked up in the two weeks he has been in Cape town. Doesnt look like he has much else going on right now.


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> I dont think that looks like his build either but maybe he has bulked up in the two weeks he has been in Cape town. Doesnt look like he has much else going on right now.



The guy in that pic has pretty massive pecs and shoulders when viewed from the side, and MF has always (even when bulked up) looked pretty reedy from a lateral view.  That couldn't change in two weeks.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> The guy in that pic has pretty massive pecs and shoulders when viewed from the side, and MF has always (even when bulked up) looked pretty reedy from a lateral view.  That couldn't change in two weeks.


I know I was kidding in my post. I have read many times that MF looks very small in real life to the point they were actually surprised at how tiny and short he is in real life. He looked so tiny in AC too where he was supposed to be bulked up.


----------



## Allie28

Is this the 5th or 6th random sighting now?  Wow.  Who knew Cape Town was swarming with so many PR plants?!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Is this the 5th or 6th random sighting now?  Wow.  Who knew Cape Town was swarming with so many PR plants?!



6th or 7th sighting I think. Obviously it can't possibly be Michael [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

Isn't there a word used when someone just turns up on a thread/ board / site just to be antagonistic and provocative. So like they don't actually have any interest in the thread topic, in fact quite obviously dislike the topic but they show up just to try and annoy people. Can anyone help me out why the term used for someone like that?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> 6th or 7th sighting I think. Obviously it can't possibly be Michael [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Of course not. Because that would then mean he is with Alicia, his partner, in Cape Town, where she is currently filming. It would also mean people don't know him as well as they think they do. Or maybe he lives in a box and has no life or no change, just an  inanimate object to mould into what we want to see because after all..we know what's best for him , right?  Oh well.


----------



## Just Askin

Shout out to the fellow PR members in South Africa who got that manipulated pic using our well funded satellite station. The fake Insta, Facebook and Twitter posts were a nice touch too. We are getting better everyday. Almost have someone in every corner of the Earth just to keep this relationship story going. Well done.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Let's go troll the AS thread... nah, he's probably a lovely guy, I've only seen him in two films, but was totally not memorable.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Let's go troll the AS thread... nah, he's probably a lovely guy, I've only seen him in two films, but was totally not memorable.


Oh yeah. That was it . A troll. Most sites ban them when they recognise them as such, don't they?


----------



## Just Askin

I've just check the comments on the original pic post. The poster tagged it with the exact location with 2 tags yet someone still asked " where was that"? Smartest tool in the box and all that.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Let's go troll the AS thread... nah, he's probably a lovely guy, I've only seen him in two films, but was totally not memorable.


 Nah. Let's not be . Let people enjoy their threads. Just wish we could.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> The guy in that pic has pretty massive pecs and shoulders when viewed from the side, and MF has always (even when bulked up) looked pretty reedy from a lateral view.  That couldn't change in two weeks.


Have you seen AC? (not worth the money to watch in theaters imo if you havent seen it). But I went to go see it in LA and the theater had the exact costume that Michael wore in AC - the brown hooded one- and I was like holy guacamole he must be so tiny in real life.


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Let's go troll the AS thread... nah, he's probably a lovely guy, I've only seen him in two films, but was totally not memorable.


LOL why would you want to troll a guys thread you dont even find memorable? Thats funny. But yeah he is a lovely guy. Swedes in general are very lovely, or so I have heard.


----------



## Just Askin

Pot..kettle ..I'm done


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I've just check the comments on the original pic post. The poster tagged it with the exact location with 2 tags yet someone still asked " where was that"? Smartest tool in the box and all that.


Its actually SHARPEST tool in the box. Tools can't be smart. No shade meant. I just thought that was really funny.


----------



## Just Askin

Hear irony doesn't travel well in the states.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Of course I was totally joking about Alex's thread. I don't spend my time discussing people I don't care for, that would be a colossal waste of time.


----------



## Just Askin

I've been following this guy for a few years. Love it


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Of course I was totally joking about Alex's thread. I don't spend my time discussing people I don't care for, that would be a colossal waste of time.


Of course you were. But I can see why you feel the need on here to clarify. Misconbobulation is some people's forte


----------



## Esizzle

Wellll some one here cares enough about him to keep bringing him up on another celeb's thread...In fact two people brought him up on this thread. I love it.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Wellll some one here cares enough about him to keep bringing him up on another celeb's thread...In fact two people brought him up on this thread. I love it.


Nah, it's you we care about. Your happiness is our happiness.


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Let's go troll the AS thread... nah, he's probably a lovely guy, I've only seen him in two films, but was totally not memorable.




He is a lovely guy. Very nice & polite.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Nah, it's you we care about. Your happiness is our happiness.



Think Skarsgard has been more attention than he deserves on Michael's board already. I'm sure he's a perfectly nice guy and all that but he's in a totally different league to Michael professionally. He's really not all that as an actor and I find him one dimensional and very dull. They don't appear to have much in common professionally except for being European. Oh and he's a friend of Alicia of course, so probably friends with Michael now too. I remember they all had lunch together in NYC on her birthday in 2015.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I've just check the comments on the original pic post. The poster tagged it with the exact location with 2 tags yet someone still asked " where was that"? Smartest tool in the box and all that.



Many people seem to be very deficient in geographical skills. I remember one poster here confused Austria with Australia when the Entering Hades project was announced [emoji44] I'm quite sure there are some who don't know what continent/country Cape Town is located in either [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Shout out to the fellow PR members in South Africa who got that manipulated pic using our well funded satellite station. The fake Insta, Facebook and Twitter posts were a nice touch too. We are getting better everyday. Almost have someone in every corner of the Earth just to keep this relationship story going. Well done.



Hahahaha, beggars belief doesn't it?!!

Anyway.... here's another FB post from a very ordinary looking young guy in Cape Town who enjoyed a chat with Michael this morning; looks like he was surfing [emoji2][emoji475][emoji2]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Hahahaha, beggars belief doesn't it?!!
> 
> Anyway.... here's another FB post from a very ordinary looking young guy in Cape Town who enjoyed a chat with Michael this morning; looks like he was surfing [emoji2][emoji475][emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3575122


Are you sure he didn't once suggest that a friend of his cousins girlfriend go and see an X-Men film. Because some people could see that as him being PR


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Hahahaha, beggars belief doesn't it?!!
> 
> Anyway.... here's another FB post from a very ordinary looking young guy in Cape Town who enjoyed a chat with Michael this morning; looks like he was surfing [emoji2][emoji475][emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3575122



Michael really is a down to earth guy. He could get along with people he meets in airport, resort, market etc. This is the character that I like about him. 
Don't know if he stays the whole duration of the TR filming there


----------



## Selayang430

Finally the release date was fixed - 24 February in mainland China ( rumors was 10 February previously) Michael might be doing promo there. See the official poster.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Michael really is a down to earth guy. He could get along with people he meets in airport, resort, market etc. This is the character that I like about him.
> Don't know if he stays the whole duration of the TR filming there



Tomb Raider hasn't started filming yet in South Africa and it's not clear how long the shoot there will last - I read some of it will be filmed in London. Michael may return to London once filming gets underway and Alicia is working long hours....or he may stay there. Think there's a good chance he will go to China and Japan to promote AC too.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Tomb Raider hasn't started filming yet in South Africa and it's not clear how long the shoot there will last - I read some of it will be filmed in London. Michael may return to London once filming gets underway and Alicia is working long hours....or he may stay there. Think there's a good chance he will go to China and Japan to promote AC too.



Read about TR will be filmed in London too. But the filming has actually not  yet started in Cape Town? The crew and actors have been there for half a month.......thought it should have been started


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Read about TR will be filmed in London too. But the filming has actually not  yet started in Cape Town? The crew and actors have been there for half a month.......thought it should have been started



According to Walton Goggins posts on Instagram filming hasn't started yet, maybe rehearsals up to now?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> According to Walton Goggins posts on Instagram filming hasn't started yet, maybe rehearsals up to now?



A bit expensive to do for such long rehearsal when the whole team is already there. Whatever it is they seem to make use of the leisure time and enjoy themselves there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> A bit expensive to do for such long rehearsal when the whole team is already there. Whatever it is they seem to make use of the leisure time and enjoy themselves there.



Well.... we know Alicia arrived with Michael towards the end of last week. Maybe this past week was rehearsals and filming starts tomorrow?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Well.... we know Alicia arrived with Michael towards the end of last week. Maybe this past week was rehearsals and filming starts tomorrow?



I see. Thought they were there since first week of January.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I see. Thought they were there since first week of January.



No, Michael and Alicia were in Costa Rica until 5/6 January


----------



## Esizzle

Blueberry12 said:


> He is a lovely guy. Very nice & polite.


I have read all the skarsgards are very nice and polite. Have you ever met any of them?


----------



## Esizzle

I did not know being European was a profession. Very cool.


----------



## Blueberry12

Esizzle said:


> I have read all the skarsgards are very nice and polite. Have you ever met any of them?



Yes , a couple of times.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I just saw The Light Between Oceans and it is truly one of the most beautiful movies I've ever seen. Also, I think I have totally cried myself out ❤

Both Michael and Alicia are perfect in it - perfect!


----------



## Selayang430

Snowman - not sure official or fan made


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Snowman - not sure official or fan made
> View attachment 3577014



Must be fan made - the photo of Michael is from XMen First Class.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Must be fan made - the photo of Michael is from XMen First Class.


yeah harry hole's whole aesthetic is less "suave hunter" and more "just got run over by a bus"


----------



## Hackensack

http://www.wearemoviegeeks.com/2017/01/michael-fassbender-trespass-us-arrives-blu-ray-dvd-march-7/

DVD and Blu-ray

*Michael Fassbender in TRESPASS AGAINST US arrives on Blu-ray and DVD March 7*
By Tom Stockman | January 17, 2017





*Academy Award nominee Michael Fassbender and Golden Globe nominee Brendan Gleeson star in the action-filled crime thriller TRESPASS AGAINST USavailable on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD) and DVD March 7 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment.*







Academy Award® nominee Michael Fassbender (Best Actor, _Steve Jobs_, 2015) and Golden Globe® nominee Brendan Gleeson (_In Bruges_) star in the riveting action-filled crime thriller*Trespass Against Us* on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD) and DVD March 7from Lionsgate. Premiering at the Toronto International Film Festival, the movie examines the tension between family loyalty and personal salvation. Theatrically released by A24, the film features an original score by the Grammy® Award-winning Chemical Brothers. The *Trespass Against Us* Blu-ray and DVD include two behind-the-scenes featurettes and will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.






The trailer looks amazing!:

_*Trespass Against Us*_ is set across three generations of the Cutler family who live as outlaws in their own anarchic corner of a rich countryside. Chad Cutler (Michael Fassbender) is heir apparent to his bruising criminal father, Colby (Brendan Gleeson) and has been groomed to spend his life hunting, thieving and tormenting the police. But with his own son, Tyson (Georgie Smith) coming of age, Chad soon finds himself locked in a battle with his father for the future of his young family. When Colby learns of Chad’s dreams for another life he sets out to tie his son and grandson into the archaic order that has bound the Cutler family for generations. He engineers a spectacular piece of criminal business involving a heist, a high-speed car chase and a manhunt, which leaves Chad bruised and bloodied and with his very freedom at stake.






*BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*


“Blood Bonds: On the Set of _Trespass Against Us_” Featurette
“Heartfelt: Director Adam Smith on The Chemical Brothers” Featurette


----------



## Hackensack

I just realized after posting--isn't that last picture Michael in Jonah Hex?!  How did that get in there?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I just realized after posting--isn't that last picture Michael in Jonah Hex?!  How did that get in there?



Definitely Jonah Hex! Weird....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael was surfing again in Cape Town this afternoon:


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was surfing again in Cape Town this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 3577521



Thanks for sharing. Michael must be enjoying his time there, surfing during "winter" (for  hemisphere only not in South Africa) 

Suspect Alicia already started her filming for  TR. so he could stay till Valentine's Day if no promo work in China  / Japan


----------



## aprilmayjune

He's doing no movies and she's doing secret movies jfc it is a _rough _time to be this thirsty


----------



## Hackensack

_Trespass Against Us _is now available to stream through Amazon (at least in the US)--just bought my copy!


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Must be fan made - the photo of Michael is from XMen First Class.



Once again, I hope so - as you say, it's clearly Michael's X-Men First Class headshot.  Also, I can't see the marketing department just putting a picture of Michael on the poster.  The pic is on The Snowman's IMDB page now, though - do IMDB put fan-made posters up??


----------



## JaneWT

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I just saw The Light Between Oceans and it is truly one of the most beautiful movies I've ever seen. Also, I think I have totally cried myself out ❤
> 
> Both Michael and Alicia are perfect in it - perfect!


When I get to see this film on Blu-Ray, I am hoping for at _least_ 73 deleted scenes in the Extras section.   All the theatrically-shown scenes were so beautiful and perfect, but in my opinion there simply weren't enough of them for decent character and relationship development.  Watching those SEVENTY THREE PLUS deleted scenes will convince me that there's a classic film in there that was simply lost in the edit.


----------



## JaneWT

Reading some of the tiresome James Bond talk doing the rounds again, I've always had the impression that there's not much love lost between Michael and Tom Hardy.   Is this just me??


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> When I get to see this film on Blu-Ray, I am hoping for at _least_ 73 deleted scenes in the Extras section.   All the theatrically-shown scenes were so beautiful and perfect, but in my opinion there simply weren't enough of them for decent character and relationship development.  Watching those SEVENTY THREE PLUS deleted scenes will convince me that there's a classic film in there that was simply lost in the edit.



Agreed, I loved TLBO and it was beautifully filmed and acted; but having read the book I felt it should have been half an hour longer to fully develop the relationship. I was hoping for a director's cut of the film, but deleted scenes would be welcome!


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> Reading some of the tiresome James Bond talk doing the rounds again, I've always had the impression that there's not much love lost between Michael and Tom Hardy.   Is this just me??


I've always had the same impression.  Michael doesn't seem to talk about him at all, and Hardy is always a little passive-aggressive in his comments.  As for the latest Bond talk, in fairness to Hardy, I think the interviewer was the one who brought it up.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Reading some of the tiresome James Bond talk doing the rounds again, I've always had the impression that there's not much love lost between Michael and Tom Hardy.   Is this just me??



The Bond chat is very tedious, wish it didn't involve Michael's name and there's no way I can ever see him playing Bond.

IA there doesn't seem to be any trace of warmth between Michael and Tom Hardy. I have never seen a photo of the two of them together which is strange considering they attended the same drama school in London at the same time, both live in London, are the same age and have friends in common. They have both attended the same awards shows over recent years too. I'm sure they have mutual respect for each other as actors but maybe they just didn't hit it off on a personal level...


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> He's doing no movies and she's doing secret movies jfc it is a _rough _time to be this thirsty



Not sure what the "secret" movies are that you allude to... I must have missed some recent snark somewhere on the internet!

But it's clear Michael has no filming schedules lined up for the foreseeable and is devoting himself to being with Alicia [emoji173] He was spotted again today in Cape Town but walking down the street for a change instead of surfing...made someone's day there [emoji2]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Not sure what the "secret" movies are that you allude to... I must have missed some recent snark somewhere on the internet!
> 
> But it's clear Michael has no filming schedules lined up for the foreseeable and is devoting himself to being with Alicia [emoji173] He was spotted again today in Cape Town but walking down the street for a change instead of surfing...made someone's day there [emoji2]


By secret movies I mean that aside from three casting announcements and bare bones crew info, TR is locked down tight, plus Birds Like Us is listed as "filming" and yet her lead role was only confirmed a few days ago. I miss those AC set photos!


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> The Bond chat is very tedious, wish it didn't involve Michael's name and there's no way I can ever see him playing Bond.
> 
> IA there doesn't seem to be any trace of warmth between Michael and Tom Hardy. I have never seen a photo of the two of them together which is strange considering they attended the same drama school in London at the same time, both live in London, are the same age and have friends in common. They have both attended the same awards shows over recent years too. I'm sure they have mutual respect for each other as actors but maybe they just didn't hit it off on a personal level...



They even attended the same after-party for Prometheus!

There's one quote I remember from Hardy that was something along the lines of he'd "like to go up against him (MF)" on screen...which sounds really combative to me.  Film acting should be about collaboration and finding the right chemistry and interplay on screen.  It's not a prizefight.  That language makes it seem like his goal is a definitive statement on who has more screen presence/craft.  

Then again, Hardy does seem to have an ego, so it must be irritating to constantly be compared to another actor.  I think his initial comments about MF were fine, but he's clearly gotten more shady as time has gone by.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed the tone of Hardy's comments about Michael. It's interesting how interviewers seem to frequently ask him about Michael. I suppose that can get kind of irritating.


----------



## Hackensack

ScorpionDoom said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed the tone of Hardy's comments about Michael. It's interesting how interviewers seem to frequently ask him about Michael. I suppose that can get kind of irritating.


Yes--and I don't really recall interviewers asking Michael about Hardy, though I may be wrong.  I also can't recall any time when Michael said he wished to work with Tom.


----------



## carmencrem

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/...&emc=rss&_r=0&referer=https://t.co/40KupMPD1h Nice article / interview from South Africa about career and what he thinks of BO etc.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/...&emc=rss&_r=0&referer=https://t.co/40KupMPD1h Nice article / interview from South Africa about career and what he thinks of BO etc.



Good interview - thanks for posting [emoji2]

It must be recent as it is stated Michael gave the interview over the phone from South Africa. Glad he keeps sticking to his values of projects he finds interesting over  box office when choosing his films [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/...&emc=rss&_r=0&referer=https://t.co/40KupMPD1h Nice article / interview from South Africa about career and what he thinks of BO etc.



Good interview - thanks for posting [emoji2]

It must be recent as it is stated Michael gave the interview over the phone from South Africa. Glad he keeps sticking to his values of projects he finds interesting over  box office when choosing his films [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Someone else had the pleasure of seeing Michael in Cape Town today, this time driving a car - and he apologised for getting in the way of a photographer's shoot....such a gentleman [emoji7]


----------



## mollie12

From an LA Times review of Trespass Against Us:



> Fassbender is an actor of devilish handsomeness and striking versatility, but this is one of his rare movies in which the former comes perilously close to eclipsing the latter. It’s a pleasure watching him and Gleeson lock horns and spar with each other in sometimes impenetrably thick brogues, but there is something about Fassbender’s movie-star incandescence that refuses to conform to these particular environs. It’s not that he could never play an illiterate thug, but rather that Alastair Siddons’ script is too patchy, too dramatically noncommittal, to really sell the character.


----------



## Just Askin

Brimming with personality in its aesthetic and dialogue, bringing a ramshackle charm and heart to a grounded setting that is often mocked and vilified. Trespass Against Us overcomes its flawed narrative beginnings with ease, emerging both as a superb showcase for its talented cast and a sharply observed look at the familial ties that bind us.     http://www.frontrowreviews.co.uk/reviews/trespass-against-us-london-film-festival-2016/39902

Fassbender underlines why he’s one of the few contemporary movie stars who remains an actor above all, compellingly playing Chad as a tender father, a delinquent criminal, and a man who’s tormented by his failure to reconcile the two. Gleeson, indomitable as always, matches him every step of the way..
Smith turns the Cutler family saga into the rare film that’s tense and charming in equal measure, a story about how some things don’t need to make sense in order to believe in them. The Earth _is_ round, Chad learns, even if you can never climb high enough to see over the horizon. http://www.indiewire.com/2016/09/trespass-against-us-review-fassbender-tiff-2016-1201725303/


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> From an LA Times review of Trespass Against Us:


Oh Jeez. 1000% agree about the script. Have you seen this movie?


----------



## Esizzle

Here is another not so good one. My friend asked me to recommend her new Fassbender movie and I told her to watch TAU. She googled the reviews, sent me the link to this one and asked if my recommendation was serious or a joke 

http://www.avclub.com/review/michae...ut-t-248655?utm_medium=RSS&utm_campaign=feeds

Maybe it’s just a side effect of first appearing on screen as a glistening mountain of Spartan beefcake, but arrogance is probably the trustiest tool in Michael Fassbender’s arsenal. As an actor, he’s often most enthralling when portraying characters—a tech guru, a master of magnetism, a haughty android—with serious superiority complexes. That’s not an accusation you could really lob at Chad Cutler, the illiterate small-time outlaw Fassbender plays in _Trespass Against Us_. It’s hard to be too arrogant, after all, when you’re just one of a whole unruly brood, born into a life of scrounging, ****-kicking, and low-stakes crime. Fassbender doesn’t leave his charisma at the door—his Chad has a mischievous streak, conveyed through the star’s trusty tiger’s grin, and a way with an English curse word. But even a flush of rakish charm can’t hide the insecurity and self-loathing Chad feels about his circumstances.

The novelty of seeing this leading man detached from his signature self-regard is, well, the only thing especially novel about _Trespass Against Us_, a scraggly and much too familiar British family drama. The _best_ thing about the film is Brendan Gleeson as Colby, the burly patriarch of the Cutler family. Perpetually decked out in a black track suit, Colby is a backwards blowhard who encourages his kids and grandkids’ worst impulses, proudly announces his disbelief that the world is round (it looks pretty flat from where he’s standing), and makes up flavorful idioms like “Hell hath no fury like a locked-up super goat.” (It makes a _little_ more sense in context. A little.) Colby is a monstrous movie dad, no doubt—he masterminds his sons’ misdeeds, then throws them under the bus when they dream about something better. But Gleeson is having too much fun in the part for the guy to be bad company. He’s likably unlikable.

Dramatically, _Trespass Against Us_ concerns Chad’s growing, largely unarticulated desire to pull himself, his wife Kelly (Lyndsey Marshal), and their two children, Tyson (Georgie Smith) and Mini (Kacie Anderson), out of the makeshift trailer-park his father has carved into the outskirts of polite society. The family business is an amusingly small-potatoes crime spree—lots of speeding around in freshly painted jalopies, then pillaging the buildings they crash into—and the local cops all know that the Cutler boys are responsible, even when they can’t catch them. The backroad chase scenes, of which there are several, all seem to end with the characters fleeing their vehicles and taking cover from a low-flying helicopter. Director Adam Smith, a BBC veteran making his feature debut after helming a few episodes of _Doctor Who_, stages these brief crime-flick detours with energy, but not enough to stop a viewer from wishing they were watching the (imaginary) John Hillcoat version instead.

And that’s the biggest problem with _Trespass Against Us_: Try as its talented cast does to pump some life into these desperate archetypes, it’s impossible not to draw unflattering comparisons with other, better films. Screenwriter Alastair Siddons modeled this foul-mouthed hooligan clan on a real, legendary outlaw family squatting on the fringes of England’s Cotswolds region. But there’s no sense of detail to the characters, save what the actors provide them—no qualities that feel ripped from experience, as opposed to a library of kitchen-sink classics. Like Chad himself, _Trespass Against Us _could stand to cut itself loose from the family tree. *And after the excessive sentimentality of the film’s climax, Fassbender could stand to get back in touch with his arrogance—or at least redirect some of it to his script-selecting process.*


----------



## Just Askin

So again back to the Fassbender thread to trash Fassbender and his films. Quiet night over on Mr Skarsgards thread I presume.


----------



## Just Askin

It's becoming obvious that some of these reviewers haven't even had the professional ethics to watch the films through. How else would they get so many basic story points wrong. Either that or they have been overfed with films that require you to leave your brain at the foyer on entry to the cinema.


----------



## Esizzle

Update: My friend actually liked TAU. Told her to watch TLBO next. She is sending me all the glorious (NOT) reviews now haha

Update #2. She watched the trailer for TLBO and said no thanks. LOL


----------



## Just Askin

Point in fact.


----------



## Esizzle

New nice interview. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/19/...e-setbacks-and-criminal-enterprises.html?_r=0

I’ve watched “Trespass Against Us” twice.

Is that because you couldn’t understand the dialogue? [Laughs]

It’s true, I could’ve used subtitles a few times. What made you want to do this movie?

When I read the script, there was something very fresh about it. There was an energy to the writing. I loved the story of this traveling family and the way they live parallel to the settled community, but there’s very little harmony between the two communities. And you’ve got this family story at the core — a father-son relationship from Brendan Gleeson to my character and from my character to Georgie Smith, who plays my son. It’s about how my character wants something different for his son, and the struggle of breaking away from the old tradition to move with the times.

Brendan Gleeson also plays your father in “Assassin’s Creed.” His character kills your character’s mother. Did you need to keep your distance on the sets from him since your characters have ambivalent relationships?

Not at all. I’ve been a huge fan of Brendan’s since I’m 16. I saw him onstage in Dublin in “Juno and the Paycock” and was really drawn to his presence. I just love the way he embodies characters. We’d met in 2008, and we’ve kept in touch since, and the opportunity to work with him was a real dream come true for me.

Do you plan out your career to alternate between smaller indie films like “Trespass Against Us” and big-budget studio fare like “Assassin’s Creed” and “Alien: Covenant,” or is it just catch-as-catch-can?

A little bit of both. I like the idea of doing both kinds of films. There’s something very immediate and intimate about doing the lower-budget independent films. They move very fast, and it’s pretty exciting. That’s where a lot of the young new talent is coming out, whether it’s writers, directors or actors. I go see both types of films as a movie fan. As a punter, I like action-adventure films as well as something more intimate. There’s something remarkable when you get so many people on a big film and everybody has to jell. It’s like a huge circus family. It’s difficult but very rewarding.

What about your task as an actor? On “Assassin’s Creed,” you were reunited with Marion Cotillard and the director Justin Kurzel from 2015’s “Macbeth.” Do you approach a role based on a video game differently from a role based on Shakespeare?

Essentially, the ingredients are the same. It was different on “Assassin’s Creed,” because I had a producer role. That was a new learning experience for me.

The film has done well internationally, grossing more than $185 million, but its domestic take of less than $54 million is considered underwhelming. How does that affect you? Do you think about your status as a box-office draw?

First of all, I think about it in terms of the people who invested the money, to be honest. You don’t want to dent anybody financially. You want to see people recoup, for sure. Because obviously, if you don’t, that’s a black mark against your name, I suppose, in some respects. You try to learn as much as you can. There’s not much you can do when the film gets released. It’s in the public’s hands.

Last year, “The Light Between Oceans” didn’t make much of a ripple at the box office. Why do you think that is?

Marketing people could answer that question more accurately than me. [Laughs] Maybe people prefer to watch that kind of movie at home. I don’t know, but I’m really proud of the movie. I don’t sit back and think too much about those things. It’s just, does the material interest me or not? Then it’s about giving everything I have to it and hopefully doing my job properly.

You’re working with Ridley Scott for the third time on “Alien: Covenant,” after “Prometheus” and “The Counselor.” You’ve also worked with Mr. Kurzel twice and Steve McQueen three times. What do you get out of working with directors multiple times?

It’s great when you’re on the same wavelength. It makes things a lot easier. Also, to have fun at work is key for me. I work quite a bit, so I like to enjoy the experience. When you come across people who are like-minded and you can have fun, then you want to do it again.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> It's becoming obvious that some of these reviewers haven't even had the professional ethics to watch the films through. How else would they get so many basic story points wrong. Either that or they have been overfed with films that require you to leave your brain at the foyer on entry to the cinema.



I'm getting that feeling too, and I think TAU is a film where the culture divide between the UK and USA is too wide for many Americans to bridge. Lack of research by several American reviewers on the traveller community here doesn't help either - and it shows. Comments they should be embarrassed to have written such as trailers apparently dropping from the sky, or the director throwing them into the film for no reason... The ignorance about the prejudice and social injustices felt by travellers  which was depicted in several scenes focussing on the children... "Thick" accents/dialect? To them maybe but professional reviewers should be able to deal with that; I find some American accents very difficult to tune into but it's something you put up with. 

Anyway, it just reinforces my instinct that very few "professional" reviewers are worth paying any attention to....would be interesting to know what qualifications many of them have.


----------



## pearlyqueen

The NY Times interview was already posted here yesterday - the one on the phone from South Africa.


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> From an LA Times review of Trespass Against Us:


Yes, I saw TAU and I agree with this wholeheartedly. Everyone has the right to their own opinions, it is mendacity that is inappropriate.


----------



## Hackensack

I hadn't heard about this documentary before:
*Michael Fassbender Is an Outlaw, and Family Man, in ‘Trespass Against Us’*








ENLARGE
Michael Fassbender (left) and Brendan Gleeson in 'Trespass Against Us.' PHOTO: NICOLA DOVE
By 
BARBARA CHAI
Jan 20, 2017 8:00 am ET
0 COMMENTS



In the new film “Trespass Against Us,” Michael Fassbender plays an illiterate outlaw who struggles to create a normal life for his kids amid opposition from his own lawless father.

The movie, which opens in the U.S. today, is inspired by the BBC documentary, “Summer With the Johnsons,” about an actual family of British outlaws in a trailer encampment in Gloucestershire.

“Trespass” opens with a car-chase scene recreated from the documentary – the vehicle, with a child in his school uniform at the wheel, hurtles through a field toward a running dog. The boy sits without a seatbelt in his father’s lap, egged on by the family to catch the petrified animal.


“The car’s filled with all demographics from 50-year-old to a 10-year-old, it’s just rammed with energy inside that car,” Mr. Fassbender says, recalling the real-life scene in the documentary. “In a world that’s regulated by health and safety, political correctness, in that scene they throw caution to the wind and there’s something electric and alive to watch them in the car.”

Mr. Fassbender’s character, Chad, grew up in this gypsyish family, led by the patriarch Colby (Brendan Gleeson). But Chad, who never learned to read, wants something different for his own son, Tyson (Georgie Smith) and wife (Lyndsey Marshal). Those wishes pit son against father.

“Trespass” was written by Alastair Siddons (who worked as a producer and cameraman on the BBC documentary) and directed by Adam Smith, known for his work directing videos and live shows for electronic-music duo, the Chemical Brothers. It was co-produced by Mr. Fassbender’s production company, DMC Film.

Speakeasy talked with Mr. Fassbender about the film. (For more with the actor on his other project, “Alien: Covenant,” click here.)





What drew you to this film and this character?

Alastair Siddons wrote a very visceral, real place. It was really fresh writing and dialogue. I’m familiar with the traveler community [nomadic groups that travel through the U.K.] but this sort of dialogue in Gloucestershire is a very particular way of speaking and cadence. I watched the documentary “Summer With the Johnsons,” which Alastair had filmed. He had spent time with this family and it was obvious in his writing, and his dialogue. I was hooked.

There are manic scenes like the car chases, and manic characters like Gordon – a half-naked pyromaniac. In this band of merry outlaws, Chad’s a family man – a husband, a dad and a criminal’s son. It seemed you played it straight in an absurd setting. Can you describe walking this line?

The thing that’s going to drive Chad more than anything else instinctually is the well-being of his son. That means breaking away from his father, which is also strong and instinctual. So it’s just really the struggle between those two worlds. He’s grown up in this world and he enjoys it and you think perhaps if he was on his own he’d be fine to stay in it, but it’s really his boy. That’s his driving force. That was at the forefront of my mind when I was playing the character. And the fact that he’s illiterate, he carried that shame. He doesn’t want his son to experience that shame as well and to feel ignorant in a world that is moving fast.


You play opposite Gleeson as your father – he also played your father in “Assassin’s Creed.”

[laughs] I love Brendan. I’ve been a fan of his since I saw him in “Juno and the Paycock” in Dublin. I was just mesmerized by it. Then he played Michael Collins in the TV movie called “The Treaty.” We got to know each other around 2008, and have stayed in touch ever since. To get to work together for me has been a dream for a long time.

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2017...outlaw-and-family-man-in-trespass-against-us/


----------



## Just Askin

"


mchris55 said:


> Yes, I saw TAU and I agree with this wholeheartedly. Everyone has the right to their own opinions, it is mendacity that is inappropriate.


Exactly. Everyone has a right to their own opinions. Everyone also has the right to think reviewers that obviously don't even watch a film before they review it are not worth listening to. I personally have a right to not need someone to tell me what to watch. Oh and who's the 'mendacity' comment aimed at? Bit rude if you are calling another member a liar, don't you think?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> "
> 
> Exactly. Everyone has a right to their own opinions. Everyone also has the right to think reviewers that obviously don't even watch a film before they review it are not worth listening to. I personally have a right to not need someone to tell me what to watch. Oh and who's the 'mendacity' comment aimed at? Bit rude if you are calling another member a liar, don't you think?



Who is being accused of lying??


----------



## mollie12

I couldn't edit for some reason last night, but one reason I quoted that LA Times review is that I wondered whether critics would have a similar problem with MF's image/screen presence if Fish Tank were released now, instead of 2009.   It's an interesting thought experiment.  Or if Jennifer Lawrence had become famous first for The Hunger Games/X-Men, and didn't do a film like Winter's Bone until years after becoming famous.  Would she really be too movie-star polished to play a part like that, or is it just our biased perception?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Who is being accused of lying??


No one I hope. But mendacity is mentioned so...


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I couldn't edit for some reason last night, but one reason I quoted that LA Times review is that I wondered whether critics would have a similar problem with MF's image/screen presence if Fish Tank were released now, instead of 2009.   It's an interesting thought experiment.  Or if Jennifer Lawrence had become famous first for The Hunger Games/X-Men, and didn't do a film like Winter's Bone until years after becoming famous.  Would she really be too movie-star polished to play a part like that, or is it just our biased perception?


Deep. I just thought you posted it cos you always post negative reviews. Oh well.


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Deep. I just thought you posted it cos you always post negative reviews. Oh well.



I don't, but again, it's interesting that you think I do.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I don't, but again, it's interesting that you think I do.


Not interesting at all and you do. But that's your right to do so .


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Not interesting at all and you do. But that's your right to do so .



Please don't misrepresent me.  It would literally take two minutes to go through my back posts to verify that I've posted positive and mixed-positive reviews of TLBO and TAU.  And I've been a member here for four years longer than you have, so you have an incredibly narrow view of my posting history here.   I've always been interested in an _accurate_ representation of the state of his career.  That will of course include some negative reviews or more negative than positive reviews depending on the particular film or the state of his career in a given moment of time.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Please don't misrepresent me.  It would literally take two minutes to go through my back posts to verify that I've posted positive and mixed-positive reviews of TLBO and TAU.  And I've been a member here for four years longer than you have, so you have an incredibly narrow view of my posting history here.   I've always been interested in an _accurate_ representation of the state of his career.  That will of course include some negative reviews or more negative than positive reviews depending on the particular film or the state of his career in a given moment of time.


Ok.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Please don't misrepresent me.  It would literally take two minutes to go through my back posts to verify that I've posted positive and mixed-positive reviews of TLBO and TAU.  And I've been a member here for four years longer than you have, so you have an incredibly narrow view of my posting history here.   I've always been interested in an _accurate_ representation of the state of his career.  That will of course include some negative reviews or more negative than positive reviews depending on the particular film or the state of his career in a given moment of time.


The annoyance comes from the fact that you sometimes post things some people don't want to see or can't handle.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I couldn't edit for some reason last night, but one reason I quoted that LA Times review is that I wondered whether critics would have a similar problem with MF's image/screen presence if Fish Tank were released now, instead of 2009.   It's an interesting thought experiment.  Or if Jennifer Lawrence had become famous first for The Hunger Games/X-Men, and didn't do a film like Winter's Bone until years after becoming famous.  Would she really be too movie-star polished to play a part like that, or is it just our biased perception?


That's an interesting way to think about that review!


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> The annoyance comes from the fact that you sometimes post things some people don't want to see or can't handle.


The annoyance comes from films being trashed by idiots (the reviewers) before they get to see the light of day. 
And why would I want to see constant negativity towards someone I admire. That would make me a bit weird, right?


----------



## mollie12

Here's a more positive review (3/4 stars) of TAU from the Chicago Sun-Times:



> This is a strange, rambling, ambitious little hybrid of a movie — equal parts film-festival-friendly dysfunctional family comedy/drama and offbeat crime thriller. Director Adam Smith (shooting Alastair Siddons’ inventive script) doesn’t hit the mark with every chance he takes, but for the most part this is an admirable and successful effort....The most memorable moments in “Trespass Against Us” feature Gleeson and Fassbender, butting heads on a Shakespearean level.


----------



## artemis09

That is an interesting thought, and maybe I'm wrong on this, but I'm thinking they wouldn't have a similar problem if Fish Tank were released today. Andrea Arnold focuses on the female gaze in the story, and Conor is meant to be handsome (or at least sexy) in Mia's eyes. I think the devilish handsomeness that the reviewer refers to would have still worked to Michael's benefit in that case. So, I think the perception would have been the same or similar. I don't know about Lawrence in Winter's Bone, however, as I still haven't seen it, haha.


----------



## artemis09

Also, since I've seen the movie, I will say that I enjoyed Michael's performance if we're going to be talking about his acting. I don't know if  I would go so far as to say that the performance would make it into my top 5 for him, but I think it was a nice change to see, especially when I've seen some comment that he tends to gravitate towards roles that are either really intense and/or "villainous".


----------



## carmencrem

This is so sweet.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i'm wondering at what point "criticism" became synonymous with hatred. When I studied literary criticism in grad school, all it meant was that you cared enough about the material to engage with it on more than a surface level. Art doesn't get an A for effort. It deserves far deeper scrutiny than that, and far more than praise no matter the circumstances.


----------



## Just Askin

When all's said an done I visit this thread for some light relief and entertainment. Something to make me smile. Enough doom and gloom out there already if I want to find it....


This is a Wotsit (cheetos to some). It's puffed up and Orange and not very good for you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> i'm wondering at what point "criticism" became synonymous with hatred. When I studied literary criticism in grad school, all it meant was that you cared enough about the material to engage with it on more than a surface level. Art doesn't get an A for effort. It deserves far deeper scrutiny than that, and far more than praise no matter the circumstances.



The problem, as I see it, is that some of the TAU reviews were written by people with little or no understanding of the traveller community in the UK and Ireland. Rather than educating themselves about this they instead jumped to conclusions or wrote trite comments. As you say, art deserves greater than surface level scrutiny.


----------



## gingerglory

aprilmayjune said:


> i'm wondering at what point "criticism" became synonymous with hatred. When I studied literary criticism in grad school, all it meant was that you cared enough about the material to engage with it on more than a surface level. Art doesn't get an A for effort. It deserves far deeper scrutiny than that, and far more than praise no matter the circumstances.



I agree and I understand. The healthy dose of criticism and constructive advice are always benefit to the work and to the meaningful discussion.  But unfortunately, nowadays in Michael's case, there are blogs and threads that are simply dedicated to just "hate" him just because they disagree the career path and the woman he's chosen. They will take every single "criticism" and maximize the negativity to trash everything about him. I think that's the problem. And it's no secret that these blogs and sites frequently visit this forum to get info about Michael or just to troll people here. So I can also understand some members' sensitivity regarding the criticism.


----------



## Hackensack

Roger Ebert knew film history and cared enough to engage with the material, and there are a few around who still do; but it's hard to argue that invective and snark reflect the kind of serious literary criticism one reads in grad school.  It's all about deadlines and clicks for most movie critics;  and criticism can quickly become simply destructive, with no "care" or engagement at all.
There are plenty of Fassbender snark sites out there; does this site really have to become one of them?  
And please realize that for those of us in the US, who have kept our televisions off all day to avoid the events that are occurring--we need a place to be at least a little bit happy.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I agree and I understand. The healthy dose of criticism and constructive advice are always benefit to the work and to the meaningful discussion.  But unfortunately, nowadays in Michael's case, there are blogs and threads that are simply dedicated to just "hate" him just because they disagree the career path and the woman he's chosen. They will take every single "criticism" and maximize the negativity to trash everything about him. I think that's the problem. And it's no secret that these blogs and sites frequently visit this forum to get info about Michael or just to troll people here. So I can also understand some members' sensitivity regarding the criticism.



Exactly - you've summed up my viewpoint very well!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> This is so sweet.



What a lovely pic - can imagine Michael and Alicia replicating this (wearing less clothes!) on a beach in Cape Town over the weekend [emoji173]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> What a lovely pic - can imagine Michael and Alicia replicating this (wearing less clothes!) on a beach in Cape Town over the weekend [emoji173]



lol I would not put a little exhibitionism past them at alllll [emoji12]


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> lol I would not put a little exhibitionism past them at alllll [emoji12]



Haha, maybe.... but Michael is quite shy by nature and I get the impression Alicia is more introverted than extrovert. I think they both "act" to some degree when they are on talk shows etc.

But hey, who knows.... maybe the thrill of a bit of exhibitionism turns them on...? [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

A link to the documentary that TAU was based on:


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> A link to the documentary that TAU was based on:



Thank you!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia enjoying Cape Town today:





https://instagram.com/p/BPimAuxDdr-/


----------



## Esizzle

Oh thank god Alicia put her extensions back in. She looks bald without them.


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia enjoying Cape Town today:
> 
> View attachment 3581729
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BPimAuxDdr-/


Lmao I love snarky jealousy but more than that I love this photo and these two!   thanks for sharing!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Lmao I love snarky jealousy but more than that I love this photo and these two!   thanks for sharing!



Haha, very transparent LOL 

Great to see Michael and Alicia looking relaxed and happy together in South Africa [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Esizzle

But they are not naked on the beach like some were imagining yesterday. Maybe that will be the next creeper shot on instagram.


----------



## Esizzle

Wait I am not jealous of Alicia's baldness situation or having to get extensions put in to look decent. That would be strange.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Oh thank god Alicia put her extensions back in. She looks bald without them.



Alicia sans extensions is still a babe [emoji16]




The pic stops before her shoulder but I assume it's her natural hair by now?

Edit: didn't see her left shoulder but that still seems within the realm of normal growth?


----------



## Selayang430

Naked at the bath tube at  hotel but won't be on Instagram because they are decent people.

She looks very nice even bald - as in ex-machina


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> But they are not naked on the beach like some were imagining yesterday. Maybe that will be the next creeper shot on instagram.



Let's be fair, "some" was only me [emoji38]


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Alicia sans extensions is still a babe [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3581736
> 
> 
> The pic stops before her shoulder but I assume it's her natural hair by now?



Well.... let's get real, to say she looks bald suggests one has eye sight deficiencies ...

Anyway, Michael would still love Alicia even if she was bald [emoji173]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia enjoying Cape Town today:
> 
> View attachment 3581729
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BPimAuxDdr-/


He looks so relaxed. Gorgeous.


----------



## Just Askin

So we have a recent pic. A recent pic of Michael with Alicia, dining, in SA. Haven't had a clear pic for ages. Michael looks gorgeous, relaxed, happy, even got the sun bleached tips. And someones first comment is about Alicia looking bald without extensions. Ok .


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> He looks so relaxed. Gorgeous.



Yes - he looks so relaxed. Look at his hair can tell [emoji14][emoji13]

The ring finger of the blonde beside him - leave no room for super wild  imaginary story telling too!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Let's be fair, "some" was only me [emoji38]


Oh that was you...I thought it was someone else. Unfortunately for you, I dont think there are any nudist beaches in Cape town. If Michael takes his next vacation on the east coast, there are nudist beaches there. Start praying haha


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Oh that was you...I thought it was someone else. Unfortunately for you, I dont think there are any nudist beaches in Cape town. If Michael takes his next vacation on the east coast, there are nudist beaches there. Start praying haha



any beach is a nudist beach if you just believe in yourself [emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> any beach is a nudist beach if you just believe in yourself [emoji6]


HAHA! No lies told.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> any beach is a nudist beach if you just believe in yourself [emoji6]


And hit it at the right time. Having back up funds for court fees would be a good idea too.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> Yes - he looks so relaxed. Look at his hair can tell [emoji14][emoji13]
> 
> The ring finger of the blonde beside him - leave no room for super wild  imaginary story telling too!



No room for super wild imaginary storytelling hmm? CHALLENGE ACCEPTED

Michael: so we've been wedding ring shopping lately too. What made you pick that one, [Presumably Husband] and [Presumably Wife]?

PW: oh, you know, it's nice and simple, and it belonged to PH's grandmother--

Michael: yeah yeah great story so cool. I'm going to go spelunking in that volcano behind us and make Alicia a ring with a stone of crystallized volcanic rock myself.

Alicia: babe you know there's nothing wrong with tiffany's right? I'll still say yes

Michael: no only a grand romantic gesture will do--

Alicia: you just want to go spelunking in a volcano don't you?

Michael [in a small voice]: ...maybe

Alicia: okay baby you go make me that ring 

Then again that seems pretty true to life to me....


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> No room for super wild imaginary storytelling hmm? CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
> 
> Michael: so we've been wedding ring shopping lately too. What made you pick that one, [Presumably Husband] and [Presumably Wife]?
> 
> PW: oh, you know, it's nice and simple, and it belonged to PH's grandmother--
> 
> Michael: yeah yeah great story so cool. I'm going to go spelunking in that volcano behind us and make Alicia a ring with a stone of crystallized volcanic rock myself.
> 
> Alicia: babe you know there's nothing wrong with tiffany's right? I'll still say yes
> 
> Michael: no only a grand romantic gesture will do--
> 
> Alicia: you just want to go spelunking in a volcano don't you?
> 
> Michael [in a small voice]: ...maybe
> 
> Alicia: okay baby you go make me that ring
> 
> Then again that seems pretty true to life to me....


Lol genius xxx


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> No room for super wild imaginary storytelling hmm? CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
> 
> Michael: so we've been wedding ring shopping lately too. What made you pick that one, [Presumably Husband] and [Presumably Wife]?
> 
> PW: oh, you know, it's nice and simple, and it belonged to PH's grandmother--
> 
> Michael: yeah yeah great story so cool. I'm going to go spelunking in that volcano behind us and make Alicia a ring with a stone of crystallized volcanic rock myself.
> 
> Alicia: babe you know there's nothing wrong with tiffany's right? I'll still say yes
> 
> Michael: no only a grand romantic gesture will do--
> 
> Alicia: you just want to go spelunking in a volcano don't you?
> 
> Michael [in a small voice]: ...maybe
> 
> Alicia: okay baby you go make me that ring
> 
> Then again that seems pretty true to life to me....


You never disappoint with your posts.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> No room for super wild imaginary storytelling hmm? CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
> 
> Michael: so we've been wedding ring shopping lately too. What made you pick that one, [Presumably Husband] and [Presumably Wife]?
> 
> PW: oh, you know, it's nice and simple, and it belonged to PH's grandmother--
> 
> Michael: yeah yeah great story so cool. I'm going to go spelunking in that volcano behind us and make Alicia a ring with a stone of crystallized volcanic rock myself.
> 
> Alicia: babe you know there's nothing wrong with tiffany's right? I'll still say yes
> 
> Michael: no only a grand romantic gesture will do--
> 
> Alicia: you just want to go spelunking in a volcano don't you?
> 
> Michael [in a small voice]: ...maybe
> 
> Alicia: okay baby you go make me that ring
> 
> Then again that seems pretty true to life to me....



Love your story though most of the time Michael was pictured as a bit creepy........About  time he can bring back some stones and make it into brackets, necklaces, not necessary ring hehehe


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> No room for super wild imaginary storytelling hmm? CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
> 
> Michael: so we've been wedding ring shopping lately too. What made you pick that one, [Presumably Husband] and [Presumably Wife]?
> 
> PW: oh, you know, it's nice and simple, and it belonged to PH's grandmother--
> 
> Michael: yeah yeah great story so cool. I'm going to go spelunking in that volcano behind us and make Alicia a ring with a stone of crystallized volcanic rock myself.
> 
> Alicia: babe you know there's nothing wrong with tiffany's right? I'll still say yes
> 
> Michael: no only a grand romantic gesture will do--
> 
> Alicia: you just want to go spelunking in a volcano don't you?
> 
> Michael [in a small voice]: ...maybe
> 
> Alicia: okay baby you go make me that ring
> 
> Then again that seems pretty true to life to me....



Many a true word spoken in jest.. [emoji6] Isn't South Africa famed for its diamonds? [emoji184]


----------



## baewatch

You can see the girls reflection in the sunglasses taking the picture of them

Sneeky pictures are creepy


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> You can see the girls reflection in the sunglasses taking the picture of them
> 
> Sneeky pictures are creepy


That's what he took a slating for, objecting to the sneeky pics.


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> You can see the girls reflection in the sunglasses taking the picture of them
> 
> Sneeky pictures are creepy


It is creepy. Looks like Michael didn't know the girl was taking a pic because he looks happy conversing with someone. The worst is when celebs realize that people are taking a sneaky pic of them. You can almost feel the annoyance, irritation and awkwardness in the pic. Cringe.


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> That's what he took a slating for, objecting to the sneeky pics.


really? well he was right to speak out, let people know its disrespectful


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> That's what he took a slating for, objecting to the sneeky pics.



Must be annoying, but I'm sure Michael doesn't lose any sleep over it. He has had sneaky pics taken of him for several years now, both paps and individuals and I've seen them posted repeatedly all over fan sites including PF. I don't recall much of an issue with these pics in the past though on fan sites....


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Must be annoying, but I'm sure Michael doesn't lose any sleep over it. He has had sneaky pics taken of him for several years now, both paps and individuals and I've seen them posted repeatedly all over fan sites including PF. I don't recall much of an issue with these pics in the past though on fan sites....



From what he said in some interviews, he sees it as part & parcel of the job or fame. He is someone who is grateful of what he has, not a whining crybaby.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Must be annoying, but I'm sure Michael doesn't lose any sleep over it. He has had sneaky pics taken of him for several years now, both paps and individuals and I've seen them posted repeatedly all over fan sites including PF. I don't recall much of an issue with these pics in the past though on fan sites....


K. So maybe calling the places I saw Michael being bashed, for mentioning the sneaky pics, fan sites is a bit of a stretch...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> K. So maybe calling the places I saw Michael being bashed, for mentioning the sneaky pics, fan sites is a bit of a stretch...



Lol, just trying to keep it "polite" but I get your drift.... [emoji6]


----------



## Hackensack

I sort of despise the razzies as cheap shots.  This year I find myself happy to see what's NOT nominated.

http://www.pajiba.com/trade_news/the-2017-razzie-nominations.php


----------



## mollie12

This site has a clip from the Blu-Ray release of TLBO, with Cianfrance directing MF:

http://www.themarysue.com/exclusive-clip-michael-fassbender-light-between-the-oceans/


----------



## artemis09

Is it just me, or was he talking with an Australian accent in that clip during the part where he's chasing the goat and talking to it? I'm wondering if he had originally planned to do an accent and whether he attempted one when doing the prep work for the movie.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed, I loved TLBO ..... I was hoping for a director's cut of the film, but deleted scenes would be welcome!


A Director's Cut would have been brilliant - I really don't believe that the cinema edit was the film that Cianfrance intended - but there's no hope of that now.  Still, with 209 hours of footage shot, and only 2 hours used for the theatrical release, I'm going to be extremely miffed if we get three measly deleted scenes in the extras.


----------



## JaneWT

mollie12 said:


> This site has a clip from the Blu-Ray release of TLBO, with Cianfrance directing MF:
> 
> http://www.themarysue.com/exclusive-clip-michael-fassbender-light-between-the-oceans/


  Isn't that the same website that was peddling a nasty story about Michael around twitter a few weeks back?  I didn't read it because I refused to click, but I'm pretty sure it's the same site.  Not gonna click on this story either.


----------



## JaneWT

artemis09 said:


> Is it just me, or was he talking with an Australian accent in that clip during the part where he's chasing the goat and talking to it? I'm wondering if he had originally planned to do an accent and whether he attempted one when doing the prep work for the movie.


  Have not seen the clip, but Michael does talk with a very soft antipodean twang throughout the film.  I think they decided at the beginning of production that this is the accent they would use, since Tom's accent would have been very ambiguous anyway.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Isn't that the same website that was peddling a nasty story about Michael around twitter a few weeks back?  I didn't read it because I refused to click, but I'm pretty sure it's the same site.  Not gonna click on this story either.



I think you're correct about the website - I associate it with something unpleasant about Michael but I can't recall what exactly.
Anyway, curiosity got the better of me and I took a look just to see the clip. Liked the extract of Michael with the goat, especially when he's trying to catch it and says "Flossy, stop buggering about" [emoji23]


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> Is it just me, or was he talking with an Australian accent in that clip during the part where he's chasing the goat and talking to it? I'm wondering if he had originally planned to do an accent and whether he attempted one when doing the prep work for the movie.



There are definitely a few moments in the film where he sounds very Australian.  It seems like he abandoned it at some point.


----------



## aprilmayjune

well guys no oscar noms for tlbo and the dvd came out today, rip vikassy


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> well guys no oscar noms for tlbo and the dvd came out today, rip vikassy



Haha, the "theories" will just shift focus to explain Michael and Alicia's enduring relationship; promotion for Song to Song/Alien Covenant/Tulip Fever/The Snowman/Tomb Raider....take your pick.... LOL


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LMAO. Harvey's FIRED.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, the "theories" will just shift focus to explain Michael and Alicia's enduring relationship; promotion for Song to Song/Alien Covenant/Tulip Fever/The Snowman/Tomb Raider....take your pick.... LOL


You forgot Euphoria. Don't forget Euphoria, that  should extend the conspiracy for another week? LOL.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You forgot Euphoria. Don't forget Euphoria, that  should extend the conspiracy for another week? LOL.



Oh yeah, Euphoria...how remiss of me!! Oh and Entering Hades, that's still in development so that could account for extending the conspiracy even longer! LOL


----------



## Just Askin

So are we still getting paid or what???


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So are we still getting paid or what???



I'm still waiting....reckon we're due a hefty bonus ££££ [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/lefilmfrancais/status/823947160186134529


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> well guys no oscar noms for tlbo and the dvd came out today, rip vikassy


LOL! Harvey failed them. 
Your post reminded me: how big of a hissy fit did Derek Cianfrance threw when he found out no one cared about his little movie this award season? I wish his wife would write an essay about that haha


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> LOL! Harvey failed them.
> Your post reminded me: how big of a hissy fit did Derek Cianfrance threw when he found out no one cared about his little movie this award season? I wish his wife would write an essay about that haha


Why do you express such contempt for people who believe in the work they have done, and defend it?


----------



## Just Askin

xx totally inappropriate


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> LOL! Harvey failed them.
> Your post reminded me: how big of a hissy fit did Derek Cianfrance threw when he found out no one cared about his little movie this award season? I wish his wife would write an essay about that haha



Probably no hissy fit at all?  He's been through awards season with Blue Valentine before.  He knows that if the studio doesn't set up a campaign, bring out the talent to Q&As and send screeners, then the film may as well not exist to awards voters.  A lot of these decisions are arbitrary and unrelated to quality. 

It's honestly one of the more bizarre suggestions I've seen this year, that somehow any of the TLBO talent were expecting awards notice or tailoring they're behavior because of the possibility of it.


----------



## Just Askin

Found this on my travels around Fassydom
"employs pearlyqueen and other hunchbacks"
Pearly, mate, I'm not sure the NHS is gonna cover it. Did we sign for Private Medical Care too???


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Probably no hissy fit at all?  He's been through awards season with Blue Valentine before.  He knows that if the studio doesn't set up a campaign, bring out the talent to Q&As and send screeners, then the film may as well not exist to awards voters.  A lot of these decisions are arbitrary and unrelated to quality.
> 
> It's honestly one of the more bizarre suggestions I've seen this year, that somehow any of the TLBO talent were expecting awards notice or tailoring they're behavior because of the possibility of it.


I was kidding about the hissy fit repeat since he threw one when critics didnt like his movie. Some people were talking about the actors and cinematography getting nominations. Anyway I like all the oscar nominations I saw this year. Well deserved


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> Why do you express such contempt for people who believe in the work they have done, and defend it?


What people are you referring to? I only referred to one person in my post, man child Derek Cianfrance.


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> I was kidding about the hissy fit repeat since he threw one when critics didnt like his movie. Some people were talking about the actors and cinematography getting nominations. Anyway I like all the oscar nominations I saw this year. Well deserved



I think a lot of the actors are good, but this is one of the worst years for the actual films.  Hacksaw Ridge?


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> What people are you referring to? I only referred to one person in my post, man child Derek Cianfrance.



Also, I think you're confusing the public hissy fit.  That was his wife, not him.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I think a lot of the actors are good, but this is one of the worst years for the actual films.  Hacksaw Ridge?


Didnt see HR. But I loved LA LA land, Fences, Lion, Moonlight and Manchester (not a fan of Affleck though)

Loving and Arrival too


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Also, I think you're confusing the public hissy fit.  That was his wife, not him.


I thought he threw a hissy fit to his wife who then threw a fit to the critics. While they were on their all expense paid Italian vacation. What a hard life.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

La La Land is the most overrated movie I've seen in a long time, similar to 500 Days of Summer, while I find it perfectly enjoyable and entertaining, I'm not sure what the fuss is all about. And I say this as someone who loves Ryan and thinks Emma is adorable.


----------



## Just Askin

Alien Covenant.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Found this on my travels around Fassydom
> "employs pearlyqueen and other hunchbacks"
> Pearly, mate, I'm not sure the NHS is gonna cover it. Did we sign for Private Medical Care too???
> View attachment 3584671



Well JA, like I said, still waiting for the pay cheque... 

How is your spine? Happy to report mine is perfectly straight ...whatever made these charming people think otherwise...? Surely they weren't using "hunchback" in a derogatory way? How offensive for those who suffer from curvature of the spine and similar conditions...Some people are totally lacking in decency.


----------



## Esizzle

Has Michael left SA now that Alicia has started work? Wonder if on to next vacation or working on that serial killer movie now.


----------



## gelbergirl

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> *La La Land* is the most overrated movie I've seen in a long time, similar to 500 Days of Summer, while I find it perfectly enjoyable and entertaining, I'm not sure what the fuss is all about. And I say this as someone who loves Ryan and thinks Emma is adorable.



Getting tired of hearing LaLaLand movie music being played everywhere.

Also, just watched Fassbender in Steve Jobs movie again, and I adore this guy.


----------



## aprilmayjune

gelbergirl said:


> Getting tired of hearing LaLaLand movie music being played everywhere.
> 
> Also, just watched Fassbender in Steve Jobs movie again, and I adore this guy.



steve jobs script:



me: actual orgasm


----------



## Esizzle

Steve jobs was a brilliant movie. No comment on the quality of movies Michael picks these days.


----------



## carmencrem

aprilmayjune said:


> steve jobs script:
> 
> View attachment 3586536
> 
> me: actual orgasm


How I loved this movie. 
Still Michael's best performance, probably. Idk, I can't pick one. I really really loved this tho. I never get tired of rewatching Steve jobs, it's a mega piece of art.


----------



## Selayang430

This poster looks nice. Michael most likely will be doing promo in China. Date not yet firmed up.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New interview for TAU:

http://dorkshelf.com/2017/01/27/tre...livestock-and-going-big-with-brendan-gleeson/


----------



## Esizzle

Is this a joke? So embarrassing. 

http://www.thewrap.com/disney-dreamworks-sued-writer-alleging-light-oceans-copyright-infringement/

Writer Joseph Nobile has sued Disney, DreamWorks, its successor companies, as well as author Margot Louise Watts and her publisher Simon & Schuster, claiming last year’s “The Light Between Oceans,” a romantic drama starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, plagiarized from a screenplay he wrote. The suit was filed in the Southern District of New York.
According to Nobile’s complaint, he wrote a screenplay called “The Rootcutter,” which he subsequently retitled “A Tale of Two Humans,” and copyrighted it in 2004. He claims Watts, writing under the pseudonym M.L. Stedman, “knowingly and willfully copied, plagiarized, pirated and misappropriated expressive content” from his screenplay in her novel, “The Light Between Oceans,” which was published in 2012 by Simon & Schuster.
DreamWorks produced and Disney distributed a film based on Watts’ novel with the same title, which was released in theaters Sept. 2, 2016. The film went on to gross $13 million domestically and $24 million worldwide. Nobile claims the parties infringed his copyright, and is asking to be compensated for damages he sustained while working on the film, as well as given all profits from the book and film that are “attributable to the infringement of his copyrighted screenplay.”
In the complaint, Nobile listed more than 20 examples of extremely similar plot points and dialogue in “The Rootcutter” and “The Light Between Oceans.”
“Nobile has expended development money and considerable time and effort attempting to obtain financing for the production of a motion picture based on his Screenplay, including after the publication of the Novel, of which he was unaware,” the complaint said. “The widespread dissemination of the Novel and Film, containing striking similarities to the unique expressive content of Nobile’s Screenplay, will in all likelihood prevent Nobile from being able to raise financing or interest any production company in filming his Screenplay.”


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Is this a joke? So embarrassing.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/disney-dreamworks-sued-writer-alleging-light-oceans-copyright-infringement/
> 
> Writer Joseph Nobile has sued Disney, DreamWorks, its successor companies, as well as author Margot Louise Watts and her publisher Simon & Schuster, claiming last year’s “The Light Between Oceans,” a romantic drama starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander, plagiarized from a screenplay he wrote. The suit was filed in the Southern District of New York.
> According to Nobile’s complaint, he wrote a screenplay called “The Rootcutter,” which he subsequently retitled “A Tale of Two Humans,” and copyrighted it in 2004. He claims Watts, writing under the pseudonym M.L. Stedman, “knowingly and willfully copied, plagiarized, pirated and misappropriated expressive content” from his screenplay in her novel, “The Light Between Oceans,” which was published in 2012 by Simon & Schuster.
> DreamWorks produced and Disney distributed a film based on Watts’ novel with the same title, which was released in theaters Sept. 2, 2016. The film went on to gross $13 million domestically and $24 million worldwide. Nobile claims the parties infringed his copyright, and is asking to be compensated for damages he sustained while working on the film, as well as given all profits from the book and film that are “attributable to the infringement of his copyrighted screenplay.”
> In the complaint, Nobile listed more than 20 examples of extremely similar plot points and dialogue in “The Rootcutter” and “The Light Between Oceans.”
> “Nobile has expended development money and considerable time and effort attempting to obtain financing for the production of a motion picture based on his Screenplay, including after the publication of the Novel, of which he was unaware,” the complaint said. “The widespread dissemination of the Novel and Film, containing striking similarities to the unique expressive content of Nobile’s Screenplay, will in all likelihood prevent Nobile from being able to raise financing or interest any production company in filming his Screenplay.”



There's been discussion of this on IMDB since last summer...smart of him to wait until the movie and book were both out to ask for a cut of profits. 

Unless he can prove ML Stedman herself read his script he's got jackshit. Sorry you got scooped, dude


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> There's been discussion of this on IMDB since last summer...smart of him to wait until the movie and book were both out to ask for a cut of profits.
> 
> Unless he can prove ML Stedman herself read his script he's got jackshit. Sorry you got scooped, dude


Life is hard for him haha. Do you think ML stedman plagiarized? I had no idea about this dude's existence or his work until today.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Life is hard for him haha. Do you think ML stedman plagiarized? I had no idea about this dude's existence or his work until today.



No one but her knows that but based on this guy's complaint I'm inclined to think he's a tool. "Secretive behavior" for a first time author? Another female author who used a pseudonym was unmasked against her will last year. They choose pseudonyms and privacy for a reason, and it's dudes like this


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> There's been discussion of this on IMDB since last summer...smart of him to wait until the movie and book were both out to ask for a cut of profits.
> 
> Unless he can prove ML Stedman herself read his script he's got jackshit. Sorry you got scooped, dude



First reaction - this guy is taking the p*ss. 

TLBO novel was published in 2012, sold over 2 million copies topping best seller lists. He must have been aware of it for some time but does nothing for 4 years. And the chances of ML Stedman reading his script must be nigh on zero. Nobile really is an embarrassment.


----------



## Selayang430

Spotting in South Africa again - hair grows longer [emoji8]


----------



## Esizzle

Long combed hair looks so much better than whatever was going on with his hair in the last pic.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Spotting in South Africa again - hair grows longer [emoji8]
> View attachment 3589972



I actually like Michael's hair longer. Obviously he hadn't recently got out of the sea in this pic unlike the previous pic taken at a beachside restaurant. Wonder how long his hair will grow ..... he's been in South Africa nearly a month already!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I actually like Michael's hair longer. Obviously he hadn't recently got out of the sea in this pic unlike the previous pic taken at a beachside restaurant. Wonder how long his hair will grow ..... he's been in South Africa nearly a month already!



Michael is going to Japan for promo.AC will open there on 3 March while China is on 24 February.
Guess he will only leave South Africa for the promo duty in Far East. Most likely he will be there in mid February.


----------



## mollie12

I was just thinking that it's very odd that 'Song to Song' will open in a month and a half but no trailer has been released.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> I sort of despise the razzies as cheap shots.  This year I find myself happy to see what's NOT nominated.
> http://www.pajiba.com/trade_news/the-2017-razzie-nominations.php


I guess someone is not very happy..  Their choices are always predictable and lazy and even considering their predictability,most of the time they don't make much sense. I mean,the cast of Suicide Squad is certainly worse than Cavill and Affleck in BVS..  Anyway,the weak spot of AC is the script (expository work,characterization). Everyone  did their best with what they were given,in particular Fassbender. Judging by the reviews that I've read,it's not just my personal opinion.



Esizzle said:


> Here is another not so good one. My friend asked me to recommend her new Fassbender movie and I told her to watch TAU. She googled the reviews, sent me the link to this one and asked if my recommendation was serious or a joke
> http://www.avclub.com/review/michae...ut-t-248655?utm_medium=RSS&utm_campaign=feeds


Talking about his performance,it's a positive review. But I echo what other posters have already said, in particular about this passage:


> But there’s no sense of detail to the characters, save what the actors provide them—no qualities that feel ripped from experience, as opposed to a library of kitchen-sink classics.


Judging by the reviews and  the opinions shared by other posters,TAU doesn't have much of a plot. It's more a character study. Obviously,it's not everyone's cup of tea and people can criticize its dramatic structure,character development,etc.. But I doubt that most of those who have reviewed it can say if their qualities feel ripped from experience. The script was written by someone who has shot a documentary about these people,while they don't know this "experience" to begin with.



artemis09 said:


> That is an interesting thought, and maybe I'm wrong on this, but I'm thinking they wouldn't have a similar problem if Fish Tank were released today. *Andrea Arnold focuses on the female gaze in the story, and Conor is meant to be handsome (or at least sexy) in Mia's eyes. I think the devilish handsomeness that the reviewer refers to would have still worked to Michael's benefit in that case.* So, I think the perception would have been the same or similar. I don't know about Lawrence in Winter's Bone, however, as I still haven't seen it, haha.


Yes,I agree. In this particular case the "problem" is that he looks too handsome for that type of context. I remember other reviews that have pointed out the same thing,but remarking that he sells the character anyway. These two in particular:
The Film Stage "Still, there is Michael Fassbender, a welcome figure in virtually any movie. Here, he plays an illiterate layabout seeking to finally break away from his father. It’s not the meatiest part, but he makes Chad believably weak — a tough guy who just can’t stay out of trouble, or figure out exactly how to change his life. Fassbender is undeniably a tad miscast; his looks don’t quite fit here. But we buy Chad’s love, especially as a parent."

The Playlist  "Is it convincing that someone as handsome and poised as Fassbender could be the illiterate son of a pathetic self-made mobster? Not entirely. But the actor’s natural charisma and range sell his character anyway."



https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/19/movies/trespass-against-us-review.html


> Veering from hard-man posturing to roguish whimsy,Mr. Fassbender anchors a story (by Alastair Siddons,who previouspy worked on a documentary about a coan like this) that's more successful in texture than in logic. Stealing,racing and setting fire to random automobiles,the crew is a blight on the beauty around them. They're like a scraggly bunch of bored adolescents. But they're also real,their decrepit campground and chafing interactions realized with rough authenticity. Though thematically vague,thinly plotted and without a reliably sympathetic soul to clinge to,the movie has a mutinous energy  and absurd, knockabout charm;even its violence is more quirky than brutal.


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Isn't that the same website that was peddling a nasty story about Michael around twitter a few weeks back?  I didn't read it because I refused to click, but I'm pretty sure it's the same site.  Not gonna click on this story either.



Yes,it was an article about the AOL Build event (if I'm not wrong) and the person who wrote it found a way to bring up the usual stuff (clickbait).. The funny thing is that she looked very excited on twitter because she met him.
This is another link:
http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/04yqkR3d-QBzA7IFh



pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, the "theories" will just shift focus to explain Michael and Alicia's enduring relationship; promotion for Song to Song/Alien Covenant/Tulip Fever/The Snowman/Tomb Raider....take your pick.... LOL


Tulip Fever,_obviously_ (if it will be released)..   All these PR vacations,highly publicized with huge PR stunts on facebook,twitter and instagram (for us),tell you everything you need to know. There're still these dvds to sell,the film is still opening in two/three countries..
"Emma",the new responsible entity for PR shenanigans,is obviously using the same old tacticts used by "Paula".



pearlyqueen said:


> I actually like Michael's hair longer. Obviously he hadn't recently got out of the sea in this pic unlike the previous pic taken at a beachside restaurant. Wonder how long his hair will grow ..... he's been in South Africa nearly a month already!


I see that Alicia took the pic. She's hiding those biceps..



mollie12 said:


> Probably no hissy fit at all?  He's been through awards season with Blue Valentine before.  He knows that if the studio doesn't set up a campaign, bring out the talent to Q&As and send screeners, then the film may as well not exist to awards voters.  A lot of these decisions are arbitrary and unrelated to quality.
> It's honestly one of the more bizarre suggestions I've seen this year, that somehow any of the TLBO talent were expecting awards notice or tailoring they're behavior because of the possibility of it.


I've lost count over the past two years.



pearlyqueen said:


> First reaction - this guy is taking the p*ss.
> TLBO novel was published in 2012, sold over 2 million copies topping best seller lists. He must have been aware of it for some time but does nothing for 4 years. And the chances of ML Stedman reading his script must be nigh on zero. Nobile really is an embarrassment.


This. And I totally agree with aprilmayjune about those "secretive behavior" remarks.  This in an article about Elena Ferrante  that I read some months ago: https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/oct/07/unmasking-elena-ferrante


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,it was an article about the AOL Build event (if I'm not wrong) and the person who wrote it found a way to bring up the usual stuff (clickbait).. The funny thing is that she looked very excited on twitter because she met him.
> This is another link:
> http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/04yqkR3d-QBzA7IFh
> 
> 
> Tulip Fever,_obviously_ (if it will be released)..   All these PR vacations,highly publicized with huge PR stunts on facebook,twitter and instagram (for us),tell you everything you need to know. There're still these dvds to sell,the film is still opening in two/three countries..
> "Emma",the new responsible entity for PR shenanigans,is obviously using the same old tacticts used by "Paula".
> 
> 
> I see that Alicia took the pic. She's hiding those biceps..
> 
> 
> I've lost count over the past two years.
> 
> 
> This. And I totally agree with aprilmayjune about those "secretive behavior" remarks.  This in an article about Elena Ferrante  that I read some months ago: https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/oct/07/unmasking-elena-ferrante



I've seen some people claim that Michael dispensed with Paula's services as he couldn't stomach anymore of the "PR shenanigans" she orchestrated...Strange then that he replaced her with Emma who is apparently using exactly the same "tactics" of leaking the odd pic on private individuals' FB/Twitter/Instagram accounts - all random people from various countries whose pics are only discovered by interested people actively searching for them...And even more strange - Emma is Alicia's longstanding PR and friend... LOL 

IA that Alicia is doing her best to keep away from cameras ATM - wonder how her training has transformed her? It was nice of her to take the photo of the fan with Michael on Sunday though - sweet of both of them to oblige. Especially as the poster revealed they were enjoying a candlelit dinner together at the time [emoji7]


----------



## Esizzle

Jeez. I feel like "fans" of this couple bring up the PR theory more than people who dont like them together. I wonder what the obsession is?


----------



## Just Askin

Nothing New but Nice.


----------



## Just Askin

http://londondon1.tumblr.com/image/156630974430


----------



## Selayang430

Japan AC promo - 15 February- right after Valentine's Day ! Highly likely he got to be there on or before 14 February! [emoji23]


----------



## Morgane

http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/alien/interviews/a817939/michael-fassbender-on-alien-covenant/

*You have *_*Alien: Covenant*_* coming up where you also play two characters.*

I know. What the ****? I'm getting greedy, aren't I? It's an ego scenario, here. I just realised that after wrapping _Alien_. I was like, "Damn, I've been playing two characters in both films."

Obviously, we needed that in _Assassin's Creed_, because you need the ancestral link to the character in present day. But in terms of _Alien_, that wasn't really in mind hands. That was just written as it was.

*What was it like working with Ridley again, a second time?*

It's a blast. Ridley's a one-off. He's just such a master at what he does. He's become a really good friend. We have a lot of fun on set. I just try and learn as much as I can from him, because in all aspects of this medium, he's got such a wealth of knowledge.

*Is Walter quite different from David?*

Yes.

*But they're both androids?*

That is correct, yeah.
*Is there anything you can say about how they all fit into the timeline?*

Yes – I'm not sure what I'm allowed to say. Well, he's definitely a servant of the ship. We're coming to a period after _Prometheus_.

*David is the only survivor?*

As far as we know. Well, there was both David and Elizabeth. But the thing is, obviously, there's been modifications to the robots since then. So there's been developments because of some of the things that David had that perhaps were a bit worrying for people – the characteristics.

*You've also wrapped now on *_*The Snowman*_*, can you tell me something about the tone? Is it going to be more like your 'grip-lit' *_*Gone Girl*_*-type thing? Or is it more in the *_*Headhunters*_* kind of zone?*

It's got that Scandi-noir element to it, for sure. I think it's going to be very rich. I love working with Tomas Alfredson. He's an absolutely great filmmaker. And I think it's going to be scary, and I think it's going to be edge-of-the-seat stuff.

I like it because Harry Hole's a very flawed genius in his department of work. He's an excellent detective. But he kind of goes off the rails. He's very human in terms of—

Let's say, if there was a fight sequence with somebody. He's not Jack Reacher. He comes off the worse for wear a lot of the times in these encounters. And I like that. There's something kind of funny about that. I find that there's really comical elements there

*How about TV – would you ever fancy doing a part in something like *_*Game of Thrones*_*?*

Erm… you know… I don't know. To be honest with you, I've been working on the_ Irish Myths_ for quite some time now. That's not the same as _Game of Thrones_, but it's of the same world, so I'll be concentrating on that.

*Is that TV?*

That will be for the cinema. That will be the movie.

*What can you tell me about that?*

In Ireland, we've got this mythology. You could find parallels to Greek mythology, but it's just a very rich world. You've got characters like Cuchulain, who's in some ways a parallel to Achilles, but is a Gaelic version. It's just a very rich world where, again, men and women fight as equals alongside each other – the connection to nature and the animal world is a very real one.

It's a very rich world, and there's just so much there we learned as kids in Ireland. It's been something I've been really dying to bring to the big screen for a long time.



http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...izing-complicated-characters/article33782923/
"At 39, Fassbender is winning the fame game. He works with the coolest directors – Steve McQueen, David Cronenberg, Quentin Tarantino, Cary Fukunaga, Ridley Scott, Danny Boyle. He has two Oscar nominations and three psychotically lucrative franchises: _X-Men_, ongoing; _Assassin’s Creed_, recent; _Alien_, which gets a new sequel-slash-prequel this summer. He’s tall, fit, the stuff of female fantasy. But though it’s exciting to be in a room with him, it’s also unnerving. There’s something uneasy about his handsomeness. His eyes glint a little too mischievously; his grin is a little too wide. His teeth aren’t pointy, but they seem to be. He’d be a great wolf in a live-action _Red Riding Hood_. Or Cassius, lean and hungry.

The first scene of _Trespass Against Us_, which opens Friday in select cities and on VOD, slaps us in the face: Chad Cutler (Fassbender) sits in the driver’s seat of a beat-up car, but he’s not driving. His young son, Tyson (Georgie Smith), in his lap, wearing his school uniform, is – at breathtaking speed. The other seats are overstuffed with young men, who roar and cheer as the car careens over fields, chasing a terrified hare. The hare darts. The car veers. Then Chad covers Tyson’s eyes. Tyson laughs as Chad floors it.

The sequence instantly pushes us, the audience, into a parallel world where fun and danger are inverted. “But that’s a milder version of the reality,” Fassbender says with a dry chuckle. “A settled Travelling family lived in the village where I grew up in Ireland, and I was very good friends with them.” (Of course he was.)

“The kids drove cars, quad bikes, they broke bones,” he continues. “They had bare-knuckle fist fights where there were no rounds – they went until someone gave up or was knocked out. They learned life by the hard-knock method. They’re not a squeamish bunch, not PC or concerned about health and safety in any way. Their community exists beside the settled community, but not exactly harmoniously.”

_Trespass Against Us_ is inspired by the British TV documentary _Summer with the Johnsons_. As a Traveller, Chad lives outside the law with his extended family – headed by the indomitable Colby (Gleeson) – in a trailer camp in Gloucestershire, surviving on wits and bald thievery. After alienating us in the opening sequence, Fassbender’s task for the rest of the movie is to reel us back in – to show us, gradually but surely, that his concerns and ours aren’t so different after all.

That’s Fassbender’s specialty. He’s drawn to troubled characters who do inexplicable things: the Irish revolutionary Bobby Sands in _Hunger_, Fassbender’s breakout film; the smoothie who seduces his girlfriend’s 15-year-old daughter in _Fish Tank_; the tormented Rochester in _Jane Eyre_; the sex addict in _Shame_; the ruthless plantation owner in _12 Years a Slave_; the murdering king in _Macbeth_; the insensitive computer genius in _Steve Jobs_; the baby stealer in _The Light Between Oceans_. Then he takes us deep inside their psyches, and makes us empathize.

“I like provocation,” Fassbender says. His upper lip curls when he smiles. “I like to provoke. To make some noise, as Steve McQueen says. To challenge people to talk about things. To be stimulated by an experience. That’s what made me fall in love with cinema.”

As a teenager in Killarney, “1970s American cinema was the mecca, my bread and butter,” Fassbender says. (His mother is Irish, his father German; where each pops up in his accent is part of his unpredictability.) “Coppola, Lumet, Scorsese, De Palma – they made me want to be an actor.” At 19, he moved to England to study at the Drama Centre London. He tended bar, bedded women, dropped out. Steven Spielberg cast him in the HBO miniseries _Band of Brothers_, and he took it from there.

“Even with despicable or unsavoury characters, cinema works best if it’s a mirror that people can recognize themselves in,” Fassbender says. “We all have the ability to do heinous things. I like to bring characters a little closer to that than people like for comfort’s sake. And then take them to the place where they’re human beings, and not totally alien.”

In _Trespass Against Us_, he humanizes Chad by revealing his hidden shame, his ambition for his son and how that conflicts with Colby, his traditionalist father. “Colby is scared,” Fassbender says simply. “He loves his family. But he was the king, and he’s afraid of change. Chad wants to move with the times.”

Beyond his character, Fassbender hopes audiences leave the cinema with greater empathy for the Travelling community. “Even when we were making it, certain crew members were confused about why we were telling this family’s story. There’s a fear of Travellers, and ignorance on both sides as to how each community lives. Chad is trying to do the right thing, but it’s hard – hard to stay where he is, and necessary and hard to break away.”

I want to ask Fassbender about his next two films: _Song to Song_, Terrence Malick’s tale of love and betrayal in the Austin, Tex., music scene, co-starring Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale and Cate Blanchett; and _The Snowman_, an icy thriller from director Tomas Alfredson (_Let the Right One In_), in which he plays a detective with the evocative name Harry Hole – as in, in his soul. But our time is up.

Unexpectedly, he bends down and gives my cheek a swift kiss. Then he’s yanked away, to go unsettle someone else.


----------



## Morgane

http://www.cineplex.com/News/Michae...ir-indie-crime-drama-Trespass-Against-Us.aspx










http://www.thejokersfilms.com/films/a-ceux-qui-nous-ont-offenses/

charliegrayphotographer My photo of Michael Fassbender relaxing in his trailer on set of his new film TRESPASS AGAINST US 
*



*

My behind the scenes photograph of Michael Fassbender and child actor Georgie Smith travelling to the next location on set of TRESPASS AGAINST US 
*.*















https://www.instagram.com/charliegrayphotographer/


----------



## aprilmayjune

Morgane said:


> http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/alien/interviews/a817939/michael-fassbender-on-alien-covenant/
> 
> *You have *_*Alien: Covenant*_* coming up where you also play two characters.*
> 
> I know. What the ****? I'm getting greedy, aren't I? It's an ego scenario, here. I just realised that after wrapping _Alien_. I was like, "Damn, I've been playing two characters in both films."
> 
> Obviously, we needed that in _Assassin's Creed_, because you need the ancestral link to the character in present day. But in terms of _Alien_, that wasn't really in mind hands. That was just written as it was.
> 
> *What was it like working with Ridley again, a second time?*
> 
> It's a blast. Ridley's a one-off. He's just such a master at what he does. He's become a really good friend. We have a lot of fun on set. I just try and learn as much as I can from him, because in all aspects of this medium, he's got such a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> *Is Walter quite different from David?*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> *But they're both androids?*
> 
> That is correct, yeah.
> *Is there anything you can say about how they all fit into the timeline?*
> 
> Yes – I'm not sure what I'm allowed to say. Well, he's definitely a servant of the ship. We're coming to a period after _Prometheus_.
> 
> *David is the only survivor?*
> 
> As far as we know. Well, there was both David and Elizabeth. But the thing is, obviously, there's been modifications to the robots since then. So there's been developments because of some of the things that David had that perhaps were a bit worrying for people – the characteristics.
> 
> *You've also wrapped now on *_*The Snowman*_*, can you tell me something about the tone? Is it going to be more like your 'grip-lit' *_*Gone Girl*_*-type thing? Or is it more in the *_*Headhunters*_* kind of zone?*
> 
> It's got that Scandi-noir element to it, for sure. I think it's going to be very rich. I love working with Tomas Alfredson. He's an absolutely great filmmaker. And I think it's going to be scary, and I think it's going to be edge-of-the-seat stuff.
> 
> I like it because Harry Hole's a very flawed genius in his department of work. He's an excellent detective. But he kind of goes off the rails. He's very human in terms of—
> 
> Let's say, if there was a fight sequence with somebody. He's not Jack Reacher. He comes off the worse for wear a lot of the times in these encounters. And I like that. There's something kind of funny about that. I find that there's really comical elements there
> 
> *How about TV – would you ever fancy doing a part in something like *_*Game of Thrones*_*?*
> 
> Erm… you know… I don't know. To be honest with you, I've been working on the_ Irish Myths_ for quite some time now. That's not the same as _Game of Thrones_, but it's of the same world, so I'll be concentrating on that.
> 
> *Is that TV?*
> 
> That will be for the cinema. That will be the movie.
> 
> *What can you tell me about that?*
> 
> In Ireland, we've got this mythology. You could find parallels to Greek mythology, but it's just a very rich world. You've got characters like Cuchulain, who's in some ways a parallel to Achilles, but is a Gaelic version. It's just a very rich world where, again, men and women fight as equals alongside each other – the connection to nature and the animal world is a very real one.
> 
> It's a very rich world, and there's just so much there we learned as kids in Ireland. It's been something I've been really dying to bring to the big screen for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...izing-complicated-characters/article33782923/
> "At 39, Fassbender is winning the fame game. He works with the coolest directors – Steve McQueen, David Cronenberg, Quentin Tarantino, Cary Fukunaga, Ridley Scott, Danny Boyle. He has two Oscar nominations and three psychotically lucrative franchises: _X-Men_, ongoing; _Assassin’s Creed_, recent; _Alien_, which gets a new sequel-slash-prequel this summer. He’s tall, fit, the stuff of female fantasy. But though it’s exciting to be in a room with him, it’s also unnerving. There’s something uneasy about his handsomeness. His eyes glint a little too mischievously; his grin is a little too wide. His teeth aren’t pointy, but they seem to be. He’d be a great wolf in a live-action _Red Riding Hood_. Or Cassius, lean and hungry.
> 
> The first scene of _Trespass Against Us_, which opens Friday in select cities and on VOD, slaps us in the face: Chad Cutler (Fassbender) sits in the driver’s seat of a beat-up car, but he’s not driving. His young son, Tyson (Georgie Smith), in his lap, wearing his school uniform, is – at breathtaking speed. The other seats are overstuffed with young men, who roar and cheer as the car careens over fields, chasing a terrified hare. The hare darts. The car veers. Then Chad covers Tyson’s eyes. Tyson laughs as Chad floors it.
> 
> The sequence instantly pushes us, the audience, into a parallel world where fun and danger are inverted. “But that’s a milder version of the reality,” Fassbender says with a dry chuckle. “A settled Travelling family lived in the village where I grew up in Ireland, and I was very good friends with them.” (Of course he was.)
> 
> “The kids drove cars, quad bikes, they broke bones,” he continues. “They had bare-knuckle fist fights where there were no rounds – they went until someone gave up or was knocked out. They learned life by the hard-knock method. They’re not a squeamish bunch, not PC or concerned about health and safety in any way. Their community exists beside the settled community, but not exactly harmoniously.”
> 
> _Trespass Against Us_ is inspired by the British TV documentary _Summer with the Johnsons_. As a Traveller, Chad lives outside the law with his extended family – headed by the indomitable Colby (Gleeson) – in a trailer camp in Gloucestershire, surviving on wits and bald thievery. After alienating us in the opening sequence, Fassbender’s task for the rest of the movie is to reel us back in – to show us, gradually but surely, that his concerns and ours aren’t so different after all.
> 
> That’s Fassbender’s specialty. He’s drawn to troubled characters who do inexplicable things: the Irish revolutionary Bobby Sands in _Hunger_, Fassbender’s breakout film; the smoothie who seduces his girlfriend’s 15-year-old daughter in _Fish Tank_; the tormented Rochester in _Jane Eyre_; the sex addict in _Shame_; the ruthless plantation owner in _12 Years a Slave_; the murdering king in _Macbeth_; the insensitive computer genius in _Steve Jobs_; the baby stealer in _The Light Between Oceans_. Then he takes us deep inside their psyches, and makes us empathize.
> 
> “I like provocation,” Fassbender says. His upper lip curls when he smiles. “I like to provoke. To make some noise, as Steve McQueen says. To challenge people to talk about things. To be stimulated by an experience. That’s what made me fall in love with cinema.”
> 
> As a teenager in Killarney, “1970s American cinema was the mecca, my bread and butter,” Fassbender says. (His mother is Irish, his father German; where each pops up in his accent is part of his unpredictability.) “Coppola, Lumet, Scorsese, De Palma – they made me want to be an actor.” At 19, he moved to England to study at the Drama Centre London. He tended bar, bedded women, dropped out. Steven Spielberg cast him in the HBO miniseries _Band of Brothers_, and he took it from there.
> 
> “Even with despicable or unsavoury characters, cinema works best if it’s a mirror that people can recognize themselves in,” Fassbender says. “We all have the ability to do heinous things. I like to bring characters a little closer to that than people like for comfort’s sake. And then take them to the place where they’re human beings, and not totally alien.”
> 
> In _Trespass Against Us_, he humanizes Chad by revealing his hidden shame, his ambition for his son and how that conflicts with Colby, his traditionalist father. “Colby is scared,” Fassbender says simply. “He loves his family. But he was the king, and he’s afraid of change. Chad wants to move with the times.”
> 
> Beyond his character, Fassbender hopes audiences leave the cinema with greater empathy for the Travelling community. “Even when we were making it, certain crew members were confused about why we were telling this family’s story. There’s a fear of Travellers, and ignorance on both sides as to how each community lives. Chad is trying to do the right thing, but it’s hard – hard to stay where he is, and necessary and hard to break away.”
> 
> I want to ask Fassbender about his next two films: _Song to Song_, Terrence Malick’s tale of love and betrayal in the Austin, Tex., music scene, co-starring Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale and Cate Blanchett; and _The Snowman_, an icy thriller from director Tomas Alfredson (_Let the Right One In_), in which he plays a detective with the evocative name Harry Hole – as in, in his soul. But our time is up.
> 
> Unexpectedly, he bends down and gives my cheek a swift kiss. Then he’s yanked away, to go unsettle someone else.


oh my god between "the baby stealer in _The Light Between Oceans,"_ "He tended bar, bedded women, dropped out," and "Unexpectedly, he bends down and gives my cheek a swift kiss" i lol'd so hard. Did someone from this board write this?


----------



## JaneWT

Yeah, that Globe and Mail interview is incredibly poor - I thought the same when I read it a few days ago.  "At 19, he moved to England to study at the Drama Centre London. He tended bar, bedded women, dropped out."  ?!!   Making out like Michael treated drama school as some sort of bed-hopping gap year whilst deciding if he was serious about anything at all.   The tone of the entire piece is shady and off.


----------



## JaneWT

If this is true, then Michael will be in LA at the weekend, presenting an award:

http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...adams-casey-affleck-nicole-kidman-emma-stone/

If he IS going to be there, I can imagine him being the presenter of Ridley's award.


----------



## JaneWT

mollie12 said:


> I was just thinking that it's very odd that 'Song to Song' will open in a month and a half but no trailer has been released.


It is odd, and it makes you forget that Song to Song is going to land in a few weeks' time.  I hope the film's well received.  Michael's been rather short on the critical love recently.

I remember reading about the BBFC rating when it was classified last year under the Weightless title:

"_There are infrequent scenes of strong sex, including one in which a man is seen thrusting in to a woman on a table, and one in which two women kiss as one puts her hand down the other's trousers.

Infrequent sex references include a man asking a woman whether she had an orgasm during sex with another man_"....

I'm reckoning, as Song to Song is a love triangle/quadrangle, that there's a good chance that Michael will be either the thrusting man or the man who asks about the orgasm.  If it's the former, then that's another film for this bloke to add to his list:

https://letterboxd.com/the_exorcist/list/movies-where-michael-fassbender-has-an-orgasm/


----------



## JaneWT

Selayang430 said:


> Michael is going to Japan for promo.AC will open there on 3 March while China is on 24 February.


  Thanks!   I'm really pleasantly surprised that Michael's doing Japanese promo.  I am probably wrong and ignorant, but Japan's not a huge market, is it?   My fingers are crossed for China.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Yeah, that Globe and Mail interview is incredibly poor - I thought the same when I read it a few days ago.  "At 19, he moved to England to study at the Drama Centre London. He tended bar, bedded women, dropped out."  ?!!   Making out like Michael treated drama school as some sort of bed-hopping gap year whilst deciding if he was serious about anything at all.   The tone of the entire piece is shady and off.



My thoughts exactly; and what is this supposed to mean, "His mother is Irish, his father German; where each pops up in his accent is part of his unpredictability."? Michael doesn't speak with either a German or Northern Irish accent... And I can't make sense of this at all, "he plays a detective with the evocative name Harry Hole – as in, in his soul"..???


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> If this is true, then Michael will be in LA at the weekend, presenting an award:
> 
> http://www.goldderby.com/article/20...adams-casey-affleck-nicole-kidman-emma-stone/
> 
> If he IS going to be there, I can imagine him being the presenter of Ridley's award.



Hmm, interesting...IA that IF Michael does go it will be to honour Ridley who he describes as a close friend....we'll soon find out!


----------



## mollie12

I read about Ridley being honored at the DGA a couple months and assumed MF would be there, especially with Alien:Covenant opening in a few months.   Even Ridley has said that MF is one of the few actors he'd work with anytime, so it seems like the friendship/respect goes both ways. 

Seems like he has a busy month.  The DGAs, promoting AC in China and Japan, the Oscars, a possible SXSW premiere red carpet.


----------



## mollie12

*Val Kilmer* ‏@valkilmer  8h8 hours ago
I love long hair. While I was writing #MARKTWAIN and #MARYBAKEREDDY I grew it. T. Malick offered me a rocker cameo. I cut it off on stage.
*@caseharts we laughed so hard me and fassbender. What a sweet soul. And too damn handsome and talented and charming. I think I hate him...*


----------



## artemis09

It really is weird that Song to Song doesn't have a trailer released yet and it's coming out in less two months. I would think that especially with a cast like that, there would be more hype about it. At least it's going to be at SXSW. 
Has it been confirmed that he will be at the Oscars? I'm assuming Alicia will be there to present, so maybe that's why he will be there, but I haven't heard anything else about him going.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> It really is weird that Song to Song doesn't have a trailer released yet and it's coming out in less two months. I would think that especially with a cast like that, there would be more hype about it. At least it's going to be at SXSW.
> Has it been confirmed that he will be at the Oscars? I'm assuming Alicia will be there to present, so maybe that's why he will be there, but I haven't heard anything else about him going.



No, I was just assuming.


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> oh my god between "the baby stealer in _The Light Between Oceans,"_ "He tended bar, bedded women, dropped out," and "Unexpectedly, he bends down and gives my cheek a swift kiss" i lol'd so hard. *Did someone from this board write this?*






JaneWT said:


> Yeah, that Globe and Mail interview is incredibly poor - I thought the same when I read it a few days ago.  "At 19, he moved to England to study at the Drama Centre London. *He tended bar, bedded women, dropped out."  ?!!*   Making out like Michael treated drama school as some sort of bed-hopping gap year whilst deciding if he was serious about anything at all.   The tone of the entire piece is shady and off.


I didn't pay attention to that part! I don't think the tone was meant to be shady and I actually found the "swift kiss" thing cute,but what is sure is that sometimes he has a strange effect on journalists.
The same journalist interviewed him while he was promoting Jane Eyre and I still remember that interview..
"Sometimes the odd intimacy of my job is unsettling. There I was on a Saturday morning just before Valentine's Day, in a lavish hotel suite on Park Avenue in New York. The windows were laced with frost, but the room was warm and filled with flowers. The gorgeous man beside me - tousle-haired, sleepy-eyed, barefoot - was just finishing a room-service breakfast of oatmeal and tea. He was wearing jeans and a grey T-shirt that looked like they were thrown back on after a night on the floor, his lean, six-foot frame was draped languidly over a settee, and we were talking about passion. For a moment, it was tempting to imagine a whole other story."




pearlyqueen said:


> My thoughts exactly; and what is this supposed to mean, "His mother is Irish, his father German; where each pops up in his accent is part of his unpredictability."? Michael doesn't speak with either a German or Northern Irish accent... And I can't make sense of this at all, "he plays a detective with the evocative name Harry Hole – as in, in his soul"..???


She thinks that Nesbø chose that name because it's "evocative" (or at least she thinks it should be in English) and I really doubt that's the case. Among the other things,it's pronounced "hoo-leh".













http://sikanapanele.tumblr.com


----------



## Morgane

http://jacintatveit.tumblr.com


Rolling Stone Russia 





Vaniy Fair Italy:


----------



## Just Askin

From CT to Heathrow to L.A.
So loving the sun bleached hair...that's a month in Cape Town for yah!


----------



## mollie12

You can see he wasn't very careful about sunscreen too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> From CT to Heathrow to L.A.
> So loving the sun bleached hair...that's a month in Cape Town for yah!
> View attachment 3594257
> View attachment 3594258
> View attachment 3594259
> View attachment 3594260
> View attachment 3594261



Loool, wearing sunglasses in London in February just draws attention...
Love how he always prefers to sit in the front passenger seat. Doesn't look like he's going on a long trip - just one small bag and his Burberry suit.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, wearing sunglasses in London in February just draws attention...
> Love how he always prefers to sit in the front passenger seat. Doesn't look like he's going on a long trip - just one small bag and his Burberry suit.


He travels across the world with a smaller bag than I take shopping! I love his attitude.


----------



## Hackensack

That doesn't seem to be the way he prefers to wear his hair, judging by the last few years--is he getting ready to film something?


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I read about Ridley being honored at the DGA a couple months and assumed MF would be there, especially with Alien:Covenant opening in a few months.   Even Ridley has said that MF is one of the few actors he'd work with anytime, so it seems like the friendship/respect goes both ways.
> 
> Seems like he has a busy month.  The DGAs, promoting AC in China and Japan, the Oscars, a possible SXSW premiere red carpet.


There are so many other director/producers that Michael could have aligned himself with. Instead he chose a racist pig like Ridley. Ugh.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> That doesn't seem to be the way he prefers to wear his hair, judging by the last few years--is he getting ready to film something?


I think he always lets it grow natural when he's *not  *filming. Look at the times when there was more of a gap between filming.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> I think he always lets it grow natural when he's *not  *filming. Look at the times when there was more of a gap between filming.


I guess I would prefer to believe that he's getting ready to film something!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I guess I would prefer to believe that he's getting ready to film something!


Lol me too. Think we'll have to make do with what we've got coming out for a bit. Gonna be a Fassbender drought next year. Time to stock up on the DVDs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lol me too. Think we'll have to make do with what we've got coming out for a bit. Gonna be a Fassbender drought next year. Time to stock up on the DVDs.



IA - Michael said himself he would be away from filming until July at the earliest and the way he's been talking recently I think it could be longer than that. 
His hair has just been left to grow in the past couple of months by the look of it; don't think he's that bothered about it. He's just been having a great time in Costa Rica and South Africa with Alicia for the past 2 months, no worries about hair or grooming! 

It's nice of Michael to make that very long trip to honour Ridley - he must rate him really highly and consider him a good friend.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> IA - Michael said himself he would be away from filming until July at the earliest and the way he's been talking recently I think it could be longer than that.
> His hair has just been left to grow in the past couple of months by the look of it; don't think he's that bothered about it. He's just been having a great time in Costa Rica and South Africa with Alicia for the past 2 months, no worries about hair or grooming!
> 
> It's nice of Michael to make that very long trip to honour Ridley - he must rate him really highly and consider him a good friend.


I Agree. And hearing how highly rated Michael is by so many good people, you have to trust his judgment.


----------



## Selayang430

Michael Fassbender flies out of Heathrow Airport to Los Angeles. 2017.2.3 - added in 4 more pic


----------



## Allie28

I don't know why but I'm cracking up at him getting out of that car!  Such a goofball!  He definitely looks sun-kissed.


----------



## Allie28

I got my DVD of TLBO to add to my Fassy collection!  Here's a new review....

*'The Light Between Oceans' movie review*
*Here's to more Fassbender & Vikander team-ups*

Remember Meat Loaf's immortal lyrics about romantic devotion, "I would do anything for love, but I won't do that?" If "The Light Between Oceans" was a jukebox musical, Michael Fassbender's character would have belted out that number.

This drama — which was passed over by every major awards show in 2016 despite boasting a strong director and a trio of powerhouse lead actors — asks its audience to consider what acts they would commit in the name of love. It sparked a debate on the topic between my wife and I after the credits rolled.

Based on a 2012 novel, "The Light Between Oceans" follows a mysteriously stoic ex-soldier named Tom, played by Fassbender, who is hired to watch over a lighthouse on an island off the coast of Australia around 1920. Tom lives on the island alone for months, making sure the light keeps shining. His solitude ends when he falls in love with a woman named Isabel, played by Oscar winner Alicia Vikander, who marries him and moves to the island.

The couple tries unsuccessfully to have a child, with Isabel losing two pregnancies and becoming increasingly withdrawn with each miscarriage. But when a rowboat washes ashore on the island carrying a dead man and a crying newborn baby girl, Isabel quickly takes the baby as her own and finds her spirits renewed. Tom urges her to take the child to the mainland, certain someone must be looking for her but Isabel convinces him the baby was destined for them and that no one will ever discover the truth.

The majority of this film is played between Fassbender and Vikander, who are a joy to watch together, even if "The Light Between Oceans" overflows with a feeling of dread from the time the baby comes into their lives. These are two of the best actors working in movies today and they happen to be a couple in real life as well, so the bond between their characters feels real.

In his short career so far, director Derek Cianfrance has proven to be a master at handling complicated family drama. "The Light Between Oceans" is his first film since 2012's "The Place Beyond the Pines," which was a fantastic and epic look at the dynamics of fathers and sons. He broke out in 2010 with "Blue Valentine," a film about modern marriage that was as beautiful as it was hard to watch at times. "The Light Between Oceans" isn't as intense or visceral as those two earlier movies but it's plenty dark.

Tom finds himself further torn between his wife's fragile happiness and the painful truth when he meets a widow played by Oscar winner Rachel Weisz, whom he realizes is the baby's true mother.

There are times when this movie's plot feels slightly sexist. Vikander's character is a stereotypical weak-minded woman who is so desperate to procreate that she blinds herself to all logic and empathy, preferring to kidnap a child than adopt one legally. Of course it takes her husband to be the white knight, seeking the truth and preparing to fall on the sword just to keep her safe. But the players involved in this movie are so respectable and play the material so subtley that it allows me to forgive the old-fashioned overtones of its screenplay.

My biggest complaint about "The Light Between Oceans" is that it all feels too clean and safe. Ugly emotions like jealousy, possessiveness and greed are on full display here but those feelings felt muddled by the gorgeous scenery and attractive actors filling each frame.

But the performances in this movie are strong, especially from the two leads who carry it from start to finish. If Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander want to be the next Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall, I'm all for it.

Clint's Grade: ★★★½ (out of 5)

http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/national/the-light-between-oceans-movie-review


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pics of Michael at tonight's DGA Awards:













Source: Getty


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two more from Getty:


----------



## Selayang430

Without the watermark version


----------



## Just Askin

Surfer dudes


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some great pics of Michael presenting to Ridley last night:


----------



## Allie28

Selayang430 said:


> Without the watermark version
> View attachment 3595404
> View attachment 3595405
> View attachment 3595406
> View attachment 3595407



He looks GREAT!


----------



## carmencrem

Tanned, relaxed, with a new hair style and super handsome. I can't even


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Tanned, relaxed, with a new hair style and super handsome. I can't even



Michael looks fantastic [emoji7] And look how happy he is to see Ridley being honoured and playing a major part in it:




Love the accompanying comment too:




https://instagram.com/p/BQHtUiTAzLd/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Here's a You Tube clip featuring Michael from last night:



And from someone at the DGA Awards last night an extract from Michael's citation to Ridley:

Fassbender: “Everyone fortunate to work with Ridley Scott walks around set two feet taller because they know they have reached the pinnacle of their craft.”




Obvious that Michael hugely admires Ridley and was very happy last night [emoji3]


----------



## Esizzle

Too bad the minorities that Ridley Scott refuses to work with will never know when they have reached the pinnacle of their craft.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Obvious that Michael hugely admires Ridley and was very happy last night [emoji3]



I think the feeling is very mutual. Ridley seems incredibly fond of Michael too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I think the feeling is very mutual. Ridley seems incredibly fond of Michael too.



Yes that's true. Ridley is on record saying he always goes for actors at the top of their game in his films...I suspect he has very high standards. Naturally Michael ticks all his boxes. Also we've seen several sets of pics over the years of Michael joining Ridley and his wife for dinner at Scott's restaurant in London. Nice that two men with such a large age differential remain good friends [emoji2]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Did he go straight from CT to LA? He looks like he could use a nap on some of those red carpet pics


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Did he go straight from CT to LA? He looks like he could use a nap on some of those red carpet pics



Yep, via London to collect his Burberry suit. 
I think he looks glowing in most of last nights pics, especially the ones where he's presenting to Ridley.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Did he go straight from CT to LA? He looks like he could use a nap on some of those red carpet pics


Why is he looking this rough after a two month vacation?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Did he go straight from CT to LA? He looks like he could use a nap on some of those red carpet pics


I truly love his look right now. The hair and freckles are killing me right now.
You know who did look absolutely exhausted last night..Alex Skarsgard. Any idea where he flew in from?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I truly love his look right now. The hair and freckles are killing me right now.
> You know who did look absolutely exhausted last night..Alex Skarsgard. Any idea where he flew in from?



Nope, and tbh I have no interest in finding out either!

Totally agree with you that Michael looked great last night - handsome and hot with a really healthy glow about him. All that South African sun and love with Alicia has done him the world of good [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, via London to collect his Burberry suit.
> I think he looks glowing in most of last nights pics, especially the ones where he's presenting to Ridley.


He does look awesome and definitely has more energy onstage, there's just some visible jet-lag at first. totally understandable considering the trip.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> He does look awesome and definitely has more energy onstage, there's just some visible jet-lag at first. totally understandable considering the trip.


That's why he was wearing sunglasses at Heathrow the other day. Probably had eyes like they'd been rubbed with onions. Such a hard life for some


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I truly love his look right now. The hair and freckles are killing me right now.
> You know who did look absolutely exhausted last night..Alex Skarsgard. Any idea where he flew in from?


lol you know where Alex was and how he looked? Hmm keeping tabs on him. He has been working on a movie so he probably did look exhausted wherever he was. Atleast he hasnt been on a two month long vacation and looking twenty years older than his age.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Nope, and tbh I have no interest in finding out either!


Nor me really but he really stood out in the pics last night. Big dark marks under his eyes. I was thinking how, glamour aside, all that travelling must be a pain.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> lol you know where Alex was and how he looked? Hmm keeping tabs on him. He has been working on a movie so he probably did look exhausted wherever he was. Atleast he hasnt been on a two month long vacation and looking twenty years older than his age.


Can you do me a favour..don't quote me, don't converse with me, just leave me alone. Much appreciated, Thank You.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> His hair has just been left to grow in the past couple of months by the look of it; don't think he's that bothered about it. He's just been having a great time in Costa Rica and South Africa with Alicia for the past 2 months, no worries about hair or grooming!


Can you imagine coming home from work every day and finding a beach warmed, sun kissed Fassbender.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

We're doing very well at ignoring, thumbs up . 

I also think Michael looked wonderful. I love his hair that length, I think it suits him very well. And that smile. ❤️


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> We're doing very well at ignoring, thumbs up .
> 
> I also think Michael looked wonderful. I love his hair that length, I think it suits him very well. And that smile. ❤️


He looked terrific and in good humor.  Whenever I feel sad that he doesn't have an oscar, I recall that neither does Ridley!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> He looked terrific and in good humor.  Whenever I feel sad that he doesn't have an oscar, I recall that neither does Ridley!


So many greats don't it makes you realise what it's all about. Nice to get one, for sure, but not a reflection on your true abilities if you don't.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Can you imagine coming home from work every day and finding a beach warmed, sun kissed Fassbender.



Welcome to Alicia's world!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> We're doing very well at ignoring, thumbs up .
> 
> I also think Michael looked wonderful. I love his hair that length, I think it suits him very well. And that smile. [emoji173]️



Yes, the longer hair is very welcome to me too.

Just look at how relaxed and happy he looked last night as well as handsome:










How can anyone think he looks rough?? I think most men of 40 would be very happy to look like Michael!


----------



## Allie28

Seriously....







... ain't nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael looks fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look how happy he is to see Ridley being honoured and playing a major part in it:
> 
> View attachment 3595866
> 
> 
> Love the accompanying comment too:
> 
> View attachment 3595867
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BQHtUiTAzLd/


Yes,he looks great and tanned! And I like his hair too.
Nolan was also there to present the Lifetime Achievement Award.






















Source


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He looks so FINE. Billy Crudup on the other hand, doesn't look so hot.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I think the feeling is very mutual. Ridley seems incredibly fond of Michael too.


Yes,and it was even mentioned in one of the Sony emails:


> Fassbender is not a star yet, but a really fine actor who is putting together a terrific body of work.
> He was sooo good in Prometheus and X-Men.
> Remember Ridley told us he thinks he's the best actor there is. Loved him.
> Making Jobs great is not about casting a movie star, it's about turning in a stunning performance.
> The script and the take is the star in this one.



https://twitter.com/AlonsoValdp/status/828247386589917190
Ya voy en camino a LA para el junket de #AlienCovenant con Ridley Scott, Michael Fassbender y Demián Bichir!


----------



## mollie12

That's a really good length for his hair...when it's styled appropriately.  His look at the DGA gives me throwback memories of 2009 and the Basterds LA premiere.  I really don't understand anyone who thinks he looks bad, dead-eyed, or old here. 

I guess he'll be doing some long-lead Alien:Covenant press in the next couple of days while he's in LA.s 

ETA: I've always really liked the perpetually under-the-radar Billy Crudup, so that's a man sandwich I'd like to be a part of.


----------



## Just Askin

This couple right now...


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> That's a really good length for his hair...when it's styled appropriately.  His look at the DGA gives me throwback memories of 2009 and the Basterds LA premiere.  I really don't understand anyone who thinks he looks bad, dead-eyed, or old here.



I don't either.  I look at the latest pics and see little to no difference from the time he was supposedly "still hot".  And if you watch Assassin's Creed, he's the most fit he's ever been.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3596936
> View attachment 3596937
> 
> This couple right now...



Wow.  Clearly it ain't just the surf that kept him in S. Africa so long.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Why is he looking this rough after a two month vacation?


Mess.


----------



## Just Askin

Someone has to make this film


----------



## Esizzle

Did Alicia get a boob job or is that just extra padding in her bra? LOL


----------



## Just Askin

I love that Michael has chosen such a strong, independent, hard working  women as his partner. Keep him on his toes.


----------



## JaneWT

artemis09 said:


> Has it been confirmed that he will be at the Oscars? I'm assuming Alicia will be there to present, so maybe that's why he will be there, but I haven't heard anything else about him going.


  I'd be extremely surprised if Michael went to the Oscars.  I don't think he'd go to one of awards shows out of choice, unless nominated or honouring a fellow filmmaker of course.


----------



## JaneWT

mollie12 said:


> ETA: I've always really liked the perpetually under-the-radar Billy Crudup, so that's a man sandwich I'd like to be a part of.


 Me too.  Ever since 'Almost Famous' became my go-to feelgood film.


----------



## JaneWT

Fine pictures of Michael from the DGAs - thanks for the posts!  He looks beautiful, well-rested and happy.  I'm always struck by the fact that - although they show his handsomeness - still photographs simply don't do the man justice.  He looks 100x better in moving images!


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Fine pictures of Michael from the DGAs - thanks for the posts!  He looks beautiful, well-rested and happy.  I'm always struck by the fact that - although they show his handsomeness - still photographs simply don't do the man justice.  He looks 100x better in moving images!


And even better in real life...


----------



## artemis09

His hair at the DGAs did remind me of the Fish Tank days, and he looked quite good, although a little solemn in the solo pics. I don't get comments saying he looked old or rough. People are strange about aging.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> His hair at the DGAs did remind me of the Fish Tank days, and he looked quite good, although a little solemn in the solo pics. I don't get comments saying he looked old or rough. People are strange about aging.



People should take a look at what Peter O'Toole actually looked like in his 30s and 40s.  He was considered one of the most beautiful men of his day, but by age 40 in *The Ruling Class *(1972), he looked _much_ sicklier and older than MF ever has.  And that's a man with similar genetic background, coloring, who also smoked and drank up a storm.  It could be so much worse.  There are close-ups of him in Lawrence of Arabia, which he shot when he was 29, where he looks closer to 45.


----------



## mollie12

And LofA was shot on film stock, which is way more flattering to facial flaws than digital.  And you can do more with make-up.  I mean....


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> View attachment 3597544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And LofA was shot on film stock, which is way more flattering to facial flaws than digital.  And you can do more with make-up.  I mean....


Oh wow. Yeah, I was just looking at closeups of him in The Ruling Class and despite him being very beautiful, he definitely looked older. When comparing these to Michael, it's crazy how people complain about his face/skin.
This is also making me want to watch LofA again right now. And maybe Prometheus because of the David 8/LofA connection, haha.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.esquire.my/style/Fashion/michael-fassbender-dga-tux-burberry
How to wear a Tux


----------



## mollie12

*Scott Wampler* ‏@LimitedPaper  4h4 hours ago
Pssst. They test screened ALIEN: COVENANT last night. Just spoke with someone who was in attendance. The word is encouraging, folks.
I'm told it's a definite improvement _(on Prometheus_).


----------



## Just Askin

These harnesses must be so uncomfortable to work in...and hard to cover.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> *Scott Wampler* ‏@LimitedPaper  4h4 hours ago
> Pssst. They test screened ALIEN: COVENANT last night. Just spoke with someone who was in attendance. The word is encouraging, folks.
> I'm told it's a definite improvement _(on Prometheus_).



Yeah glad for this. Prometheus wasn't my favourite, even though I loved David ( Me? Bias? No No No )


----------



## Hackensack

http://www.theweek.co.uk/james-bond/61654/next-james-bond-fassbender-tops-hardy-as-bookies-choice

So where did this come from?  His tux at DGA awards?  Muscles in AC?


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> http://www.theweek.co.uk/james-bond/61654/next-james-bond-fassbender-tops-hardy-as-bookies-choice
> 
> So where did this come from?  His tux at DGA awards?  Muscles in AC?


It may just be his choice of drink.


----------



## Esizzle

He should do Bond if he is offered. Even a villain would be a good role. Better than doing that Irish myths project that he somehow thinks people would go to the movies to watch.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> http://www.theweek.co.uk/james-bond/61654/next-james-bond-fassbender-tops-hardy-as-bookies-choice
> 
> So where did this come from?  His tux at DGA awards?  Muscles in AC?



I think Michael's made it pretty clear he's not interested in playing Bond, even if the part was offered to him - very wise IMO. 

Love how he continues to choose roles/projects that interest and inspire him rather than chase £££££s in pursuit of "stardom". One of the reasons his CV is so varied and he is respected amongst his peers - along with his talent of course!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I think Michael's made it pretty clear he's not interested in playing Bond, even if the part was offered to him - very wise IMO.
> 
> Love how he continues to choose roles/projects that interest and inspire him rather than chase £££££s in pursuit of "stardom". One of the reasons his CV is so varied and he is respected amongst his peers - along with his talent of course!


Growing up with Bond, it will always be a favourite. I think he would make an excellent Bond...but selfishly I wouldn't want him to do it as it would keep him away from so many other potential roles.
Yeah I too love that he chooses projects for more than just £££££s. I hope he gets to do Cuchulainn. I like the way he values his heritage and realises there is a market for a good tale. Not every film goer is about bells, whistles and bright lights. It's good to get to see things with substance too.


“Ar aghaidh linn – Onward!” Silhouetted figures, one carrying a hurley, take inspiration from a dying Cú Chulainn and gaze across a body of water, perhaps Carlingford Lough towards the mountains of Mourne – Cú Chulainn’s traditional place of death is in County Louth, outside Dundalk. Tuan the hawk historian, who has seen all of the conquests of Ireland, flies overhead.

Click and click again to enlarge (to full size)
Copyright © 2015 Extramural Activity
Camera Settings: f8, 1/250, ISO 200, full size 2592 x 3888


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Did Alicia get a boob job or is that just extra padding in her bra? LOL


I'm confused as to why this film is being made.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> He should do Bond if he is offered. Even a villain would be a good role. Better than doing that Irish myths project that he somehow thinks people would go to the movies to watch.


He would do Bond if offered. But, he won't be, so it doesn't matter. It probably would be wise to have a few box office hits in his back pocket before he does this Irish Myths project. The man needs a proper manager for his career.


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/dirtynumb/status/829337807164424192 !!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I'm confused as to why this film is being made.


Another video game adaption no one asked for.  This sure to be flop movie can join her boyfriends movie in video game adaption hall of shame.


----------



## Just Askin

Really needs to consider his career choice


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Another video game adaption no one asked for.  This sure to be flop movie can join her boyfriends movie in video game adaption hall of shame.


LOL!! Hollywood, the town of disastrous rinse, wash, and repeats.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune...how sweet, he even wore your favourite shoes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Really needs to consider his career choice



Does he indeed??!!! Says who?

Looks to most people like his career is exactly where HE wants it to be....as opposed to what other folks project. I can't get over the arrogance of some people deciding what other people should do....as though they are qualified!! Or even know him!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3599093
> View attachment 3599094
> View attachment 3599095
> View attachment 3599096



Enjoyed dinner yesterday at an Italian restaurant and got behind the wheel of a red Ferrari when leaving [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Does he indeed??!!! Says who?
> 
> Looks to most people like his career is exactly where HE wants it to be....as opposed to what other folks project. I can't get over the arrogance of some people deciding what other people should do....as though they are qualified!! Or even know him!


Well, you know, those people in the know. Look at his life, he's so sad, inactive, bad natured, unloved, unhealthy looking, name as an actor attached to nothing noteworthy.....wait a minute...Just Kidding!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Another video game adaption no one asked for.  This sure to be flop movie can join her boyfriends movie in video game adaption hall of shame.




Someone's gotta break the video game curse eventually!


----------



## mchris55

He's with Simon Kinberg.

A Ferrari? Someone's trying to make him happy.


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> He's with Simon Kinberg.
> 
> A Ferrari? Someone's trying to make him happy.


Simon Kinberg?  Oh no.  The X-Men film(s) are shooting this summer.  I hoped he was finally free of that.
And it's an unpopular opinion, I know, but I would actually like to see him in the Bond role.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Simon Kinberg?  Oh no.  The X-Men film(s) are shooting this summer.  I hoped he was finally free of that.
> And it's an unpopular opinion, I know, but I would actually like to see him in the Bond role.



Well Simon Kinberg does also have 25 other films in development apart from XMen, including the new Ridley Scott film"Wraiths of the Broken Land", (one of his few non-sci fi titles). And it's also just as likely he was having dinner with him as a friend.


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> Simon Kinberg?  Oh no.  The X-Men film(s) are shooting this summer.  I hoped he was finally free of that.
> And it's an unpopular opinion, I know, but I would actually like to see him in the Bond role.


I wasn't sure if it was this summer or next summer. Thanks for the info. Any word on McAvoy and Lawrence, because according to JLaw they had a pact that either the trio returned together or the trio would not return. I wonder if JLaw even has time for this, her schedule seems pretty packed.


----------



## carmencrem

I thought he only was papped with Alicia ahha how's this story? 
Lmao. * read the sarcasm *
Loved seeing him I love his hair  he needed a new hairstyle!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3599182



Cool car!  I bet he had a great time driving that around.

But I wonder how the paps knew he'd be there?  I mean he only gets papped with Alicia because she calls them, right??


----------



## Allie28

carmencrem said:


> I thought he only was papped with Alicia ahha how's this story?
> Lmao. * read the sarcasm *
> Loved seeing him I love his hair  he needed a new hairstyle!


Ha!  We posed the same question at the same time.  Great minds and all that.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Does he indeed??!!! Says who?
> 
> Looks to most people like his career is exactly where HE wants it to be....as opposed to what other folks project. I can't get over the arrogance of some people deciding what other people should do....as though they are qualified!! Or even know him!



Maybe folks have time to post their pearls of wisdom and advise him on his career in between meetings with Spielberg and Scorsese, signing multi-million dollar film deals and fittings for their Oscar dresses.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Simon Kinberg?  Oh no.  The X-Men film(s) are shooting this summer.  I hoped he was finally free of that.
> And it's an unpopular opinion, I know, but I would actually like to see him in the Bond role.



I'm not really into XMen so I was kind of hoping he was done with the franchise too.  Unless it's a really good script.  Or at least better than Apocalypse.


----------



## artemis09

Well, he is in LA, which is notorious for having a huge pap culture, so he would have been photographed at some point anyway. It would be surprising if he wasn't, given that he seems to be doing Alien promo and going out to dinner there. He looks good, but I'm not a fan of the jacket.


----------



## artemis09

Allie28 said:


> I'm not really into XMen so I was kind of hoping he was done with the franchise too.  Unless it's a really good script.  Or at least better than Apocalypse.


I'm a fan of X-Men (even the movies, despite their big flaws) but I'm also hoping he doesn't get involved with it again. Unless the writers can do better with Erik/Magneto's characterization, he'd probably be better off staying away. Then again, he seems to have fun while filming it and being with his pals.


----------



## Just Askin

artemis09 said:


> Well, he is in LA, which is notorious for having a huge pap culture, so he would have been photographed at some point anyway. It would be surprising if he wasn't, given that he seems to be doing Alien promo and going out to dinner there. He looks good, but I'm not a fan of the jacket.


I agree about x.men. So much they could do with Magneto but I feel they won't. 
Disagree about the jacket, I love it. Thinks its the Madston suede bomber by Rag&Bone. Fits lovely.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> I agree about x.men. So much they could do with Magneto but I feel they won't.
> Disagree about the jacket, I love it. Thinks its the Madston suede bomber by Rag&Bone. Fits lovely.


Damn, did not figure him as a rag&bone kind of guy. movin up from the BANKS t-shirt for sure


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Damn, did not figure him as a rag&bone kind of guy. movin up from the BANKS t-shirt for sure


Lol most of his stuff is labelled. Lot of Burberry.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Someone's gotta break the video game curse eventually!



I dont think Lara Croft movie will break the curse though. If Angelina Jolie couldnt do it, this girl definitely cant.


mchris55 said:


> He's with Simon Kinberg.
> 
> A Ferrari? Someone's trying to make him happy.


LOL at someone trying to make him happy! haha. What if he just rented it for himself. He loves that car.


----------



## Morgane

He looks great in the last pics.



Allie28 said:


> I don't either.  I look at the latest pics and see little to no difference from the time he was supposedly "still hot".  And if you watch Assassin's Creed, he's the most fit he's ever been.


We know that he has been looking bad since December 2014.. I don't see a great difference either. Actually,I've seen very old photoshoots where he even looked older. This one,for example (2008):





He has always had a more mature look than his actual age,and  he has even admitted it many times in the past. I  remember when he told that anecdote about the driving licence  some years ago. Now he looks his age. And aging is a normal process. Everyone changes in six,seven years.




JaneWT said:


> I'd be extremely surprised if Michael went to the Oscars.  I don't think he'd go to one of awards shows out of choice, unless nominated or honouring a fellow filmmaker of course.


Probably some parties,if he's in LA.



carmencrem said:


> I thought he only was papped with Alicia ahha how's this story?
> Lmao. * read the sarcasm *
> Loved seeing him I love his hair  he needed a new hairstyle!


But there's always "Emma",and we know that she likes to stage PR stunts..
I like  his hairstyle too. As others have already said,it reminds me of his Fish Tank/IB days.
I'd also say the Hunger period:


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Well Simon Kinberg does also have 25 other films in development apart from XMen, including the new Ridley Scott film"Wraiths of the Broken Land", (one of his few non-sci fi titles). *And it's also just as likely he was having dinner with him as a friend.*


I hope so. I'm not very excited about a new XMen film.. It looks like XMen:Supernova  (previously titled Dark Phoenix) will focus on the younger mutants and,obviously,Jean Grey,but apparently there's also The New Mutants spin-off:
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ew-mutants-filming-release-date-a7568631.html
http://comicbook.com/marvel/2017/02/06/x-men-supernova-new-mutants-crossover/
It's not very clear if Magneto is going to appear in it.



Allie28 said:


> Maybe folks have time to post their pearls of wisdom and advise him on his career in between meetings with Spielberg and Scorsese, signing multi-million dollar film deals and fittings for their Oscar dresses.






aprilmayjune said:


> Someone's gotta break the video game curse eventually!



This is based on the Tomb Raider reboot,the best-selling game in the franchise and usually considered the best game. Alicia definitely  looks the part and she actually looks more fit than Jolie. The response to the last set pics is very positive. It looks promising.



http://jacintatveit.tumblr.com/post/156940775963/another-fassbender-mention-from-james-interview

Q: Do you like the physical side of acting?
A: It can be fun. Although sometimes I’ve injured myself. I was working on X-Men with Michael (Fassbender) and I had a pretty bad accident driving a golf buggy. I wound up getting launched into the windshield of a car that was 15 feet away and landed on the ground. When I looked up I was in a lot of pain, and I could see Michael still sitting in the buggy, and his knees and shins were covered in blood.

Q: You’ve recently wrapped work on Submergence, a film directed by Wim Wenders that sees you starring opposite your friend (and X-Men co-star) Michael Fassbender’s girlfriend, Alicia Vikander. How did you find working with her? 
A: Alicia is a very sweet girl and very talented. It’s always a pleasure to be able to work with good people. I love it when you can carry that kind of good feeling with you on a set. That’s also why I’ve enjoyed working on the X-Men films with Michael. By the third one, we’d become good friends. But I rarely get the chance to see him away from the film set because he’s working all the time! It’s too bad because we have such a good time together.


----------



## mollie12

I just want to say that I've infrequently ragged on MF for boring, somewhat inarticulate interviews, but at least he's not as embarrassingly desperate to please as Tom Hiddleston.  Jesus.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I just want to say that I've infrequently ragged on MF for boring, somewhat inarticulate interviews, but at least he's not as embarrassingly desperate to please as Tom Hiddleston.  Jesus.



I've not read any Hiddlestone interviews so can't comment on them.
In Michael's defence I would point out that he can give very good interviews, particularly when he is engaged with an intelligent interviewer who has done some research and has gained his respect. Frequently I get exasperated at the banal line of questioning and repetitiveness from supposedly professional interviewers, so I can well imagine he does too, switches off and just goes through the motions.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I've not read any Hiddlestone interviews so can't comment on them.
> In Michael's defence I would point out that he can give very good interviews, particularly when he is engaged with an intelligent interviewer who has done some research and has gained his respect. Frequently I get exasperated at the banal line of questioning and repetitiveness from supposedly professional interviewers, so I can well imagine he does too, switches off and just goes through the motions.


I agree. There is only so many answers to "and what would be your super power?"  that you can give.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I just want to say that I've infrequently ragged on MF for boring, somewhat inarticulate interviews, but at least he's not as embarrassingly desperate to please as Tom Hiddleston.  Jesus.


That GQ article was really something. I haven't read it but i've read articles about it and the excerpts--like--



> He still isn’t looking at me. The last piece of my steak is now poised on his fork in mid-air. He is so sad, and I can’t take it anymore, so I put my hand on his and I say, “Tom, Tom, it’s okay. You don’t have to talk about the tank top anymore. I got it. I understand. I’ll tell the world.” But he can’t stop talking about it. He literally cannot stop talking about it.



Let all celebrity journalism be that amazing, please!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I wasn't sure if it was this summer or next summer. Thanks for the info. Any word on McAvoy and Lawrence, because according to JLaw they had a pact that either the trio returned together or the trio would not return. I wonder if JLaw even has time for this, her schedule seems pretty packed.


On a second thought what if they are developing a stand alone magneto movie..? I could get behind that. God I hope he doesn't do another ensemble xmen. Their quality is super low and I can't stand JLaw as mystique. There are other ways to earn the millions, Michael!!!


----------



## artemis09

aprilmayjune said:


> That GQ article was really something. I haven't read it but i've read articles about it and the excerpts--like--
> 
> 
> 
> Let all celebrity journalism be that amazing, please!


I literally cannot tell if that excerpt is fanfiction or if that really happened. Astounding. Also, not to trash other people, but based on that excerpt, I'm glad I never got the hype about Hiddleston. Michael has his faults, but man, I'd prefer him and his interviews any day.


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> I've not read any Hiddlestone interviews so can't comment on them.
> In Michael's defence I would point out that he can give very good interviews, particularly when he is engaged with an intelligent interviewer who has done some research and has gained his respect. Frequently I get exasperated at the banal line of questioning and repetitiveness from supposedly professional interviewers, so I can well imagine he does too, switches off and just goes through the motions.


Agreed he has given great, interesting interviews over time.

It must get so boring answering the same old questions all the time.


----------



## pearlywhite18

Had anyone seen "the counselor ". Very interesting movie starting MF


----------



## Esizzle

pearlywhite18 said:


> Had anyone seen "the counselor ". Very interesting movie starting MF


Yes. One of his less exciting movies, story wise and performance wise but I like it.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlywhite18 said:


> Had anyone seen "the counselor ". Very interesting movie starting MF


Hi. Yeah I watched this a few times. I enjoyed it. Thought  the performances were really good, already a fan of McCarthy's books and unlike a lot, l loved the one to one dialogues.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlywhite18 said:


> Had anyone seen "the counselor ". Very interesting movie starting MF


I really liked The Counselor, both the theatrical and the longer version.  It's a great noir, and I return to it every so often.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Who wants to intern for DMC?

My favorite parts of this are a) that Microsoft Office is considered an "IT skill" and b) "All roles advertised through Creative Access are only open to UK nationals from a black, Asian or non-white ethnic minority."  Great firm to work with.


----------



## Just Askin

https://creativeaccess.org.uk/


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> Who wants to intern for DMC?
> 
> My favorite parts of this are a) that Microsoft Office is considered an "IT skill" and b) "All roles advertised through Creative Access are only open to UK nationals from a black, Asian or non-white ethnic minority."  Great firm to work with.



Agree with you, IT skills generally refers ability to do programming examples like C++, Java, Ms sql. Secondly to open to certain ethnics only seems ......odd. Wouldn't it be better for creativeness in a more diversified environment?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Agree with you, IT skills generally refers ability to do programming examples like C++, Java, Ms sql. Secondly to open to certain ethnics only seems ......odd. Wouldn't it be better for creativeness in a more diversified environment?


I don't think it's odd. Many areas in Britain do not proportionally reflect our diversity. Creative arts being one of those areas. Not every one gets the same chances from the start. Britain has some very old establishments that aren't necessarily moving as fast as our diverse population and cultures need them to.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Who wants to intern for DMC?
> 
> My favorite parts of this are a) that Microsoft Office is considered an "IT skill" and b) "All roles advertised through Creative Access are only open to UK nationals from a black, Asian or non-white ethnic minority."  Great firm to work with.


LOL at IT skills haha!!!
Is it considered reverse racism to exclude whites? Nice of the company to open doors for minorities though.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> LOL at IT skills haha!!!
> Is it considered reverse racism to exclude whites? Nice of the company to open doors for minorities though.



Reverse racism is...not a thing.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Reverse racism is...not a thing.


UGH I know but some people love to use that term when things dont go their way. Ok Ill stop using it.


----------



## Just Askin

Up for a discussion on this via pm. Not too full on tonight though cos I'm in the middle of assignments.


----------



## mollie12

This is possibly MF at the Chateau Marmont yesterday: https://www.instagram.com/p/BQWZr0djoaU/


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> This is possibly MF at the Chateau Marmont yesterday: https://www.instagram.com/p/BQWZr0djoaU/


It looks like him.  The question is: who's the guy with him?  He seems to be having a lot of meetings in LA.


----------



## Selayang430

JaneWT said:


> Thanks!   I'm really pleasantly surprised that Michael's doing Japanese promo.  I am probably wrong and ignorant, but Japan's not a huge market, is it?   My fingers are crossed for China.



Michael is doing promo in Japan on 15 February and China on 20 February. Both have meeting the fans sessions. These two I supposed are the last legs of the promotion.

Japan is quite a big market after China in Asia but it has a rather unique taste towards Hollywood movies, not many movies can do well there. AC shall have a better chance in China. 

Will try to 'transfer ' pictures of the two activities from weibo/ twitter


----------



## gingerglory

Michael will be in China on Feb. 19. And he's gonna be there for 3 days. Besides Beijing, there is another city he's gonna visit, probably Shanghai.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Can anyone here read Japanese? 
This article is about Michael's visit to Japan but the google translation is really bad! The verb tenses are completely lost in translation....

http://news.guideme.jp/kiji/3b2e0564807c7f9864405989620a2f4e

It's difficult to make sense of the article in many places; about all I could understand was Michael talking about his trip to Japan with Alicia last autumn and Japanese things he enjoyed:

"in fact, I was just visiting Japan for the first time at the end of September last year. When a boyfriend and Alicia Vicander , an Oscar actress , came in at work, he accompanied himself. About that time, Fassbender "It was great the food more than anything. Then, the kimono (laughs). Kimono I was asked to take a photo wearing" and speaks while while smiling. "And I enjoyed karaoke , I'm sorry for bothering content (laugh)". In karaoke , "I sang every song, I did not let go of my microphone" (laugh) "," Frank Sinatra can sing quite well ", I will give you an octopus ( Okoh ). "And then, Marvin Gay, this is pretty bad, but (laugh)." If it is something you want to worship on the screen something that will moistly sing the songs of Sinatra moistly only to the music favorite fast vendor who can also play musical instruments such as piano and guitar , expectations will definitely rise from this episode. In addition, we continue to talk about whether or how to enjoy Japan Fassbender from the Japanese national character also fly out words to praise. "The things that remained in the impression were the people of Japan, they were all kind, I understood that the Japanese culture and traditions were properly handed over to them, and Japan built up various things only in a short period of time I think that is amazing, it is a remarkable high efficiency, the bullet train is the best (laugh). " It seems that he extended his leg to Kanazawa with that bullet train , and reveals that "I could see a beautiful garden in Kanazawa." "I want to go skiing this time and I want to go surfing, because I heard that it seems like a good wave is going on." That's why I was excited about what I would like to do in Japan. Even in Japan this time, I just want you to enjoy Japan."

I'm wondering if Michael has already arrived in Japan?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Can anyone here read Japanese?
> This article is about Michael's visit to Japan but the google translation is really bad! The verb tenses are completely lost in translation....
> 
> http://news.guideme.jp/kiji/3b2e0564807c7f9864405989620a2f4e
> 
> It's difficult to make sense of the article in many places; about all I could understand was Michael talking about his trip to Japan with Alicia last autumn and Japanese things he enjoyed:
> 
> "in fact, I was just visiting Japan for the first time at the end of September last year. When a boyfriend and Alicia Vicander , an Oscar actress , came in at work, he accompanied himself. About that time, Fassbender "It was great the food more than anything. Then, the kimono (laughs). Kimono I was asked to take a photo wearing" and speaks while while smiling. "And I enjoyed karaoke , I'm sorry for bothering content (laugh)". In karaoke , "I sang every song, I did not let go of my microphone" (laugh) "," Frank Sinatra can sing quite well ", I will give you an octopus ( Okoh ). "And then, Marvin Gay, this is pretty bad, but (laugh)." If it is something you want to worship on the screen something that will moistly sing the songs of Sinatra moistly only to the music favorite fast vendor who can also play musical instruments such as piano and guitar , expectations will definitely rise from this episode. In addition, we continue to talk about whether or how to enjoy Japan Fassbender from the Japanese national character also fly out words to praise. "The things that remained in the impression were the people of Japan, they were all kind, I understood that the Japanese culture and traditions were properly handed over to them, and Japan built up various things only in a short period of time I think that is amazing, it is a remarkable high efficiency, the bullet train is the best (laugh). " It seems that he extended his leg to Kanazawa with that bullet train , and reveals that "I could see a beautiful garden in Kanazawa." "I want to go skiing this time and I want to go surfing, because I heard that it seems like a good wave is going on." That's why I was excited about what I would like to do in Japan. Even in Japan this time, I just want you to enjoy Japan."
> 
> I'm wondering if Michael has already arrived in Japan?



According to this article and latest tweets, Michael has not yet touched down Japan.

I used other software to translate. Basically it said (1) he visited Japan for the first time last September accompanied Alicia (2 ) he enjoyed the foods and karaoke- where the frank Sinatra and Marvin Gaye story. (3 ) he was amused by the Japanese bullet train - he took it to Kanazawa and saw beautiful Japanese style gardens there (4) praised Japanese people, culture & tradition (5) hope to enjoy skiing and surfing on next visit (5) wore traditional Japanese robe & took pictures last time


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> According to this article and latest tweets, Michael has not yet touched down Japan.
> 
> I used other software to translate. Basically it said (1) he visited Japan for the first time last September accompanied Alicia (2 ) he enjoyed the foods and karaoke- where the frank Sinatra and Marvin Gaye story. (3 ) he was amused by the Japanese bullet train - he took it to Kanazawa and saw beautiful Japanese style gardens there (4) praised Japanese people, culture & tradition (5) hope to enjoy skiing and surfing on next visit (5) wore traditional Japanese robe & took pictures last time



Thanks for this! Would love to see the pics of him (and Alicia) in a kimono from his last trip to Japan!


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BQexWGEhBJ4/
Welcome to Japan


----------



## Selayang430

From twitter


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3605292
> View attachment 3605267
> View attachment 3605268
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BQexWGEhBJ4/
> Welcome to Japan



Hope he has his pic taken in a kimono again [emoji6]


----------



## Hackensack

Haircut?  Looks like a trim, anyway.


----------



## Selayang430

Fan-made AC cupcakes to attract the attention of the organizer for a ticket to fan session


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Hope he has his pic taken in a kimono again [emoji6]


Some pics are just too hot for public consumption...heartburn anybody..Pearly..?  ☄️


----------



## mollie12

He has such bright eyes.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> He has such bright eyes.


And after an 11 and a half hour flight, he's still smiling and signing autographs


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Some pics are just too hot for public consumption...heartburn anybody..Pearly..?  ☄️



I'll volunteer to view them.... [emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

Ugh what was the need for such close ups?? My poor eyes.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Japan fan meeting session


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3605985



Lovely pic of a very handsome man [emoji7]

Just struck me that we neglected to post any Valentines Day pics of Michael! A day late but I found these Valentines themed on Instagram [emoji173][emoji173]
	

		
			
		

		
	



















Enjoy!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Japan fan meeting session
> 
> View attachment 3606209
> View attachment 3606210
> View attachment 3606211
> View attachment 3606212



Thanks Selayang! Was just wondering where pics were for this event as its past 7pm in Tokyo.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks Selayang! Was just wondering where pics were for this event as its past 7pm in Tokyo.



The event was held at 630pm local time - found these at twitter. Looks like the event just ended - Michael waved goodbye


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> Japan fan meeting session
> 
> View attachment 3606209
> View attachment 3606210
> View attachment 3606211
> View attachment 3606212


Thank you dear! Wow he looks so good!


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Thank you dear! Wow he looks so good!



Cleaned - shaven too !


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> The event was held at 630pm local time - found these at twitter. Looks like the event just ended - Michael waved goodbye
> 
> View attachment 3606219



Just found this video of him going on stage and trying a couple of words in Japanese with his Irish accent.... gotta love him for trying!

https://instagram.com/p/BQhy6JSDHUN/

Is he doing anything else in Tokyo before heading to China at the weekend so you know?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Just found this video of him going on stage and trying a couple of words in Japanese with his Irish accent.... gotta love him for trying!
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BQhy6JSDHUN/
> 
> Is he doing anything else in Tokyo before heading to China at the weekend so you know?



I found some video too and retweet but don't know how to post it here. No idea what he is doing besides this in Japan. Suspect he got some interview as he only goes to China on 19

More clear pics from 20 century fox Japan official twitter - can see he really looks fantastic


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I found some video too and retweet but don't know how to post it here. No idea what he is doing besides this in Japan. Suspect he got some interview as he only goes to China on 19
> 
> More clear pics from 20 century fox Japan official twitter - can see he really looks fantastic
> 
> View attachment 3606223
> View attachment 3606224
> View attachment 3606225
> View attachment 3606226



He looks very good indeed - happy as well as handsome!
Looks like he's had a hair trim and shave [emoji6]


----------



## carmencrem

Helloo


----------



## carmencrem

Wooooooowww thank u!


Selayang430 said:


> I found some video too and retweet but don't know how to post it here. No idea what he is doing besides this in Japan. Suspect he got some interview as he only goes to China on 19
> 
> More clear pics from 20 century fox Japan official twitter - can see he really looks fantastic
> 
> View attachment 3606223
> View attachment 3606224
> View attachment 3606225
> View attachment 3606226


 u


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Helloo



Close-up ! Think trim his hair (& face hair)


----------



## Selayang430

More pics from the fan meeting session in Roppongi, Japan


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Close-up ! Think trim his hair (& face hair)
> 
> View attachment 3606247



Beautiful -  love close-ups of Michael [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pics of the event on Getty too including some great close-ups [emoji7]


----------



## Selayang430

He smiles without expose too many teeth in Japan ! [emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another video from the event:


----------



## Selayang430

In good mood


----------



## ScorpionDoom

I'm a little disappointed he trimmed his hair. It was growing out so nicely. But I get that he wanted to look clean cut for these last two promo tours for AC and that this is more in line with Callum's look. Still, I hope he grows it out again!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Also: cute pic with the Japanese voice actor


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Close-up ! Think trim his hair (& face hair)
> 
> View attachment 3606247


Still a lighter shade from nearly two months in the sun with Alicia. Love it


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> I'm a little disappointed he trimmed his hair. It was growing out so nicely. But I get that he wanted to look clean cut for these last two promo tours for AC and that this is more in line with Callum's look. Still, I hope he grows it out again!
> View attachment 3606391


Same. Glad he's still got some blond tips though.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Same. Glad he's still got some blond tips though.



See very very close to his hair......am checking if can find any grey hair


----------



## carmencrem

Selayang430 said:


> See very very close to his hair......am checking if can find any grey hair
> 
> View attachment 3606410
> View attachment 3606411


No, I don't think he has any grey hair. People with red/blonde hair use to get grey later in their life, usually.. 

Ok.. by the way......
So beautiful today. Shaved


----------



## carmencrem

https://twitter.com/thefilmstage/status/831862614112215040


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Also: cute pic with the Japanese voice actor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606402


Here is a message from his web page http://takuming.seesaa.net/article/447036937.html he will do the voice over for Michael's character in AC.
From the video that Pearly just posted, we can see Michael invited him to dinner. His message said he didn't expect that Michael will indeed have a dinner with him even though he mentioned it on stage. He said Michael is straightforward, honest, generous and attentive, and has a very beautiful heart. The experience was like a dream but it indeed happened.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Here's another clip from an interview with Michael today:

https://instagram.com/p/BQiXME6Dreb/

He explains how Alicia chose one of the places they visited in Japan last autumn - the gardens in Kanazawa - very romantic [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Here is a message from his web page http://takuming.seesaa.net/article/447036937.html he will do the voice over for Michael's character in AC.
> From the video that Pearly just posted, we can see Michael invited him to dinner. His message said he didn't expect that Michael will indeed have a dinner with him even though he mentioned it on stage. He said Michael is straightforward, honest, generous and attentive, and has a very beautiful heart. The experience was like a dream but it indeed happened.



Michael is such a lovely man - if he invited the guy to dinner he would have meant it [emoji3]


----------



## carmencrem

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's another clip from an interview with Michael today:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BQiXME6Dreb/
> 
> He explains how Alicia chose one of the places they visited in Japan last autumn [emoji173]


so cute! X thanks for sharing


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's another clip from an interview with Michael today:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BQiXME6Dreb/
> 
> He explains how Alicia chose one of the places they visited in Japan last autumn [emoji173]


Thanks. Talking about their visit there together. Love how tight him and Alicia seem to be. Glad he's finally found this.


----------



## carmencrem

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3606518
> 
> Thanks. Talking about their visit there together. Love how tight him and Alicia seem to be. Glad he's finally found this.


Me too. I'm very happy for them both. They seem to go strong and happy


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3606518
> 
> Thanks. Talking about their visit there together. Love how tight him and Alicia seem to be. Glad he's finally found this.



Oh yes, I'm very glad Michael's found love and happiness with Alicia too. They seem very settled, and he's looks so relaxed and fulfilled now [emoji173]


----------



## Esizzle

How does this man go from looking like death to looking semi decent in half a day? Amazing. At least the close ups won't hurt human eyes anymore.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




Very cute - I spotted Emma in the background, expect she's got the same language barrier as Michael though!


----------



## Just Askin

So after travelling around Fassydom today something caught my attention. How do people think you are gonna look the same after a 12hr flight, as you are when you are rested and groomed and doing a promo for a film release. Stepping off a fight and an odd fan pic versus stepping in front of hundreds of cameras that you 'know' are gonna be pointed at you. Really can't fathom the logic.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So after travelling around Fassydom today something caught my attention. How do people think you are gonna look the same after a 12hr flight, as you are when you are rested and groomed and doing a promo for a film release. Stepping off a fight and an odd fan pic versus stepping in front of hundreds of cameras that you 'know' are gonna be pointed at you. Really can't fathom the logic.



I often get the impression some people take pleasure out of making spiteful remarks about Michael... and I can't fathom that either.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I often get the impression some people take pleasure out of making spiteful remarks about Michael... and I can't fathom that either.


Hey, there are whole sites dedicated to being spiteful to Michael. MF Appreciation sites they are not. I don't  get why you would be bothered, if he's obviously not your cup of tea.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Hey, there are whole sites dedicated to being spiteful to Michael. MF Appreciation sites they are not. I don't  get why you would be bothered, if he's obviously not your cup of tea.



Exactly, that's why I can't fathom it. There are some very strange people in the world...


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's another clip from an interview with Michael today:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BQiXME6Dreb/
> He explains how Alicia chose one of the places they visited in Japan last autumn - the gardens in Kanazawa - very romantic [emoji173] [emoji173]


 
I can guarantee without even looking that some people will interpret his words as not referring to AV at all but to a secret girlfriend.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I can guarantee without even looking that some people will interpret his words as not referring to AV at all but to a secret girlfriend.


No doubt. Totally disregarding the pics etc of them together in Japan.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I can guarantee without even looking that some people will interpret his words as not referring to AV at all but to a secret girlfriend.



Oh yes, I'm sure they will. Something very sad about their perverse refusal to accept the truth...


----------



## Selayang430

Michael as a cute ninja - he is enjoying his time there

https://mobile.twitter.com/yyy_mmm_ttt/status/832010795881861120


----------



## Selayang430

Michael skillfully uses chopsticks to eat oysters (think is oysters)

https://mobile.twitter.com/yyy_mmm_ttt/status/832013128426614784


----------



## Just Askin

Lovin' the blue..


----------



## carmencrem

mollie12 said:


> I can guarantee without even looking that some people will interpret his words as not referring to AV at all but to a secret girlfriend.


Lol, yeah, hahaha. 


Just Askin said:


> Lovin' the blue..
> View attachment 3607102
> View attachment 3607103


Love the outfit! 


pearlyqueen said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure they will. Something very sad about their perverse refusal to accept the truth...


Maybe a surfer girl and her cat, or that Dublin one that claimed to be with him while he was in Killarney. LMAO  ready for the next exclusive fan fictions. 


Selayang430 said:


> Michael skillfully uses chopsticks to eat oysters (think is oysters)
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/yyy_mmm_ttt/status/832013128426614784
> 
> View attachment 3606885


I think they're oysters too... 
di you know anyone who met him there?


----------



## pearlyqueen

carmencrem said:


> Lol, yeah, hahaha.
> 
> Love the outfit!
> 
> Maybe a surfer girl and her cat, or that Dublin one that claimed to be with him while he was in Killarney. LMAO  ready for the next exclusive fan fictions



Gosh I'd forgotten just how many "secret"girlfriends exist in that alternative universe - where Michael is so much "appreciated".... Wasn't there a Canadian one and a ginger one, possibly even a disabled one somewhere along the line? [emoji23][emoji23]

Actually I suspect these people/sites will instead employ the "ostrich" technique of burying their heads in the sand. In practice that means they will not post the video, refer to the video or even acknowledge the existence of the video. LOL


----------



## Selayang430

carmencrem said:


> Lol, yeah, hahaha.
> 
> 
> I think they're oysters too...
> di you know anyone who met him there?



So far no news where he goes - maybe fly to Hokkaido to ski. Meanwhile he just happily eating. Honestly he can use chopsticks quite well - he said due to frequent practice....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> So far no news where he goes - maybe fly to Hokkaido to ski. Meanwhile he just happily eating. Honestly he can use chopsticks quite well - he said due to frequent practice....
> 
> View attachment 3607218



I think I read somewhere that Michael tried skiing for the first time last year when he was in Norway filming The Snowman? I believe Alicia is more experienced at skiing - maybe she encouraged him to try it when she visited him there? I remember a pic of her with a fan at a Norwegian ski resort at the time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another longer video from the event yesterday:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Gorgeous close up of Michael from yesterday's event:




And I think this is from today, but google translate is not very accurate with Japanese to English, so can't be sure....




Source:https://twitter.com/hikariwokureta/status/832183259794518018


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Lovin' the blue..
> View attachment 3607102



I like his shoes!


----------



## Hackensack

So he's going to SXSW for Alien:Covenant:

http://dailydead.com/ridley-scott-d...-sxsw-2017-with-sneak-peek-of-alien-covenant/
"Last month it was announced that Ridley Scott's horror classic _Alien_ will be screening at this year's SXSW Film Festival in Austin, and now it's been revealed that the screening will include special guests Scott, Michael Fassbender, and Danny McBride, as well as a sneak peek of Scott's new film, _Alien: Covenant_.

The special screening of _Alien_ and the _Alien: Covenant_ sneak peek will take place on March 10th at 10:00pm CT at the Paramount Theatre in Austin, TX. While Scott and _Alien: Covenant_ co-stars Fassbender and McBride will be in attendance, it's not yet known if an audience Q&A will take place or how much footage of _Alien: Covenant_ attendees will be treated to. Daily Dead will be on site with live coverage of the festival, and we'll be sure to keep you updated on this event and other screenings.

In the meantime, you can check out the official details on the screening below, as well as the previously released teaser trailer for _Alien: Covenant_, coming out in theaters on May 19th via 20th Century Fox.

*From SXSW:* "20th Century Fox is taking you back to the original terror that taught us in space no one can hear you scream. Join director Ridley Scott with Michael Fassbender and Danny McBride to re-experience the original 1979 film and catch a sneak peek of their new film "Alien: Covenant" that will be in theaters May 19, 2017."

*Alien: Covenant synopsis:* "Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created in ALIEN with ALIEN: COVENANT, the second chapter in a prequel trilogy that began with PROMETHEUS — and connects directly to Scott’s 1979 seminal work of science fiction. Bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy, the crew of the colony ship Covenant discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world — whose sole inhabitant is the “synthetic” David (Michael Fassbender), survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition."

And also, conveniently, he'll likely be there for Song to Song.


----------



## gingerglory

Won't Song to Song premiere on the same day? March 10 if I remember it correctly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> So he's going to SXSW for Alien:Covenant:
> 
> http://dailydead.com/ridley-scott-d...-sxsw-2017-with-sneak-peek-of-alien-covenant/
> "Last month it was announced that Ridley Scott's horror classic _Alien_ will be screening at this year's SXSW Film Festival in Austin, and now it's been revealed that the screening will include special guests Scott, Michael Fassbender, and Danny McBride, as well as a sneak peek of Scott's new film, _Alien: Covenant_.
> 
> The special screening of _Alien_ and the _Alien: Covenant_ sneak peek will take place on March 10th at 10:00pm CT at the Paramount Theatre in Austin, TX. While Scott and _Alien: Covenant_ co-stars Fassbender and McBride will be in attendance, it's not yet known if an audience Q&A will take place or how much footage of _Alien: Covenant_ attendees will be treated to. Daily Dead will be on site with live coverage of the festival, and we'll be sure to keep you updated on this event and other screenings.
> 
> In the meantime, you can check out the official details on the screening below, as well as the previously released teaser trailer for _Alien: Covenant_, coming out in theaters on May 19th via 20th Century Fox.
> 
> *From SXSW:* "20th Century Fox is taking you back to the original terror that taught us in space no one can hear you scream. Join director Ridley Scott with Michael Fassbender and Danny McBride to re-experience the original 1979 film and catch a sneak peek of their new film "Alien: Covenant" that will be in theaters May 19, 2017."
> 
> *Alien: Covenant synopsis:* "Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created in ALIEN with ALIEN: COVENANT, the second chapter in a prequel trilogy that began with PROMETHEUS — and connects directly to Scott’s 1979 seminal work of science fiction. Bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy, the crew of the colony ship Covenant discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world — whose sole inhabitant is the “synthetic” David (Michael Fassbender), survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition."
> 
> And also, conveniently, he'll likely be there for Song to Song.



Very convenient - two birds with one stone! 

However Song to Song is also showing on 10th March, so Michael will be a very busy boy that day!


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> I like his shoes!


Yeah..they are...at the very least..a talking point lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

sometimes i wish someone would start a fashionoffassbender tumblr like fashionofalicia bc i'm like...so curious about his choices


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> So he's going to SXSW for Alien:Covenant:
> 
> http://dailydead.com/ridley-scott-d...-sxsw-2017-with-sneak-peek-of-alien-covenant/
> "Last month it was announced that Ridley Scott's horror classic _Alien_ will be screening at this year's SXSW Film Festival in Austin, and now it's been revealed that the screening will include special guests Scott, Michael Fassbender, and Danny McBride, as well as a sneak peek of Scott's new film, _Alien: Covenant_.
> 
> The special screening of _Alien_ and the _Alien: Covenant_ sneak peek will take place on March 10th at 10:00pm CT at the Paramount Theatre in Austin, TX. While Scott and _Alien: Covenant_ co-stars Fassbender and McBride will be in attendance, it's not yet known if an audience Q&A will take place or how much footage of _Alien: Covenant_ attendees will be treated to. Daily Dead will be on site with live coverage of the festival, and we'll be sure to keep you updated on this event and other screenings.
> 
> In the meantime, you can check out the official details on the screening below, as well as the previously released teaser trailer for _Alien: Covenant_, coming out in theaters on May 19th via 20th Century Fox.
> 
> *From SXSW:* "20th Century Fox is taking you back to the original terror that taught us in space no one can hear you scream. Join director Ridley Scott with Michael Fassbender and Danny McBride to re-experience the original 1979 film and catch a sneak peek of their new film "Alien: Covenant" that will be in theaters May 19, 2017."
> 
> *Alien: Covenant synopsis:* "Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created in ALIEN with ALIEN: COVENANT, the second chapter in a prequel trilogy that began with PROMETHEUS — and connects directly to Scott’s 1979 seminal work of science fiction. Bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy, the crew of the colony ship Covenant discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world — whose sole inhabitant is the “synthetic” David (Michael Fassbender), survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition."
> 
> And also, conveniently, he'll likely be there for Song to Song.


I thought he was going to SXSW. Now we want to see the trailer.. I'm really looking forward to Song to Song. 



Selayang430 said:


> In good mood
> 
> View attachment 3606382
> View attachment 3606383
> View attachment 3606384


I love this pic




He looks great.



Just Askin said:


> So after travelling around Fassydom today something caught my attention. How do people think you are gonna look the same after a 12hr flight, as you are when you are rested and groomed and doing a promo for a film release. Stepping off a fight and an odd fan pic versus stepping in front of hundreds of cameras that you 'know' are gonna be pointed at you. Really can't fathom the logic.


I can't fathom the logic of _many _things..



mollie12 said:


> I can guarantee without even looking that some people will interpret his words as not referring to AV at all but to a secret girlfriend.






aprilmayjune said:


> sometimes i wish someone would start a fashionoffassbender tumblr like fashionofalicia bc i'm like...so curious about his choices


It would be quite repetitive.


----------



## Hackensack

This is the distribution company, potentially, for _Entering Hades_; I still hope he drops this project, and not simply because of the company's troubles.  

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/02/br...cial-club-step-sister-documentary-1201780636/


----------



## Morgane

With the right director the project looks promising (writer,complex character),but I totally agree with you.


----------



## mollie12

So basically Broad Green doesn't have the staff or the expertise to market and distribute their films?  And maybe not even the money?  I know the company is fronted by a couple of rich men, but they must have an operating budget and if they have don't know how to be effective within that budget, then a lot of that money is wasted.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> So basically Broad Green doesn't have the staff or the expertise to market and distribute their films?  And maybe not even the money?  I know the company is fronted by a couple of rich men, but they must have an operating budget and if they have don't know how to be effective within that budget, then a lot of that money is wasted.



This seems to be the root problem:

"When it comes to Broad Green’s oversight of its pipeline, several former employees told similar stories of a company led by people who have the ambition to run a studio but a dearth of experience, and didn’t listen to their own staff. “There’s a definite lack of understanding of the business that prevented them from making clear decisions,” said a former employee."

A couple of rich men with more money than intelligence and massive egos to boot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> This is the distribution company, potentially, for _Entering Hades_; I still hope he drops this project, and not simply because of the company's troubles.
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/2017/02/br...cial-club-step-sister-documentary-1201780636/



Well it's been nearly 10 months since this project was announced and there seems to be zero development since then.... so, not looking promising although Michael and his co directors at DMC are/were listed as co-producers.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah..they are...at the very least..a talking point lol



Indeed the blue suede shoes are a talking point - even got their own mention in this article [emoji6]




"add a subtle flair" - probably coincidental than by design [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Indeed the blue suede shoes are a talking point - even got their own mention in this article [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3608417
> 
> 
> "add a subtle flair" - probably coincidental than by design [emoji23][emoji23]


LOL


----------



## mollie12

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/02/so...ichael-fassbender-natalie-portman-1201784288/


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## mollie12

Eek.  I already see tweets from critics about MF seeming ill-fitted or "career worst".


----------



## gingerglory

based on what? a trailer? okayyyyy...


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


> based on what? a trailer? okayyyyy...



I know.  But I sometimes get the same snap impressions from other actors in other trailers, so it's hard for me to criticize.  And I did wonder if MF would really gel with this type of filmmaking. He's so, so, so script-focused in his process that I could imagine having nothing would leave him in the wilderness.

ETA: One of my favorite MF-fan film-bloggers posted Song to Song gifs here:
http://www.mynewplaidpants.com/2017/02/todays-fanboy-delusion_17.html


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


>



Loving the look of this.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> I know.  But I sometimes get the same snap impressions from other actors in other trailers, so it's hard for me to criticize.  And I did wonder if MF would really gel with this type of filmmaking. He's so, so, so script-focused in his process that I could imagine having nothing would leave him in the wilderness.


This I could imagine since he talked about it as a very rewarding learning experience. He mentioned it at Apple talk for Frank and said it was filmed right before Frank so it also helped him with the filming of Frank. I remember there was an interview that he said something like Malick called him in the middle of night and basically there was no script and he's gonna make something up along the way. This was definitely a challenge for him, script-wise, I think. But I won't make any judgment about his performance before I actually see the movie.

BTW, I always remember Plummer's remark about Malick "he needs a writer". Personally, I think it doesn't fair to credit yourself as a writer at the end of the movie if you just let your cast to make scenes and dialogues up while filming it all the time.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I know.  But I sometimes get the same snap impressions from other actors in other trailers, so it's hard for me to criticize.  And I did wonder if MF would really gel with this type of filmmaking. He's so, so, so script-focused in his process that I could imagine having nothing would leave him in the wilderness.
> 
> ETA: One of my favorite MF-fan film-bloggers posted Song to Song gifs here:
> http://www.mynewplaidpants.com/2017/02/todays-fanboy-delusion_17.html


 I disagree that him being script focused is a hindrance. I believe him learning the script so well before hand, gives him the freedom to move as opposed to being tied to a script. He's not method so I imagine he coped fine. I love the look of this already. Think you know my views on these critics so not gonna comment on that.


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> I disagree about him being script focused. I believe him learning the script so well before hand, gives him the freedom to move as opposed to being tied to the script. I love the look of this already. Think you know my views on these critics so not gonna comment on that.



But the script is still the bedrock of his process from which he builds his creativity.  The point is that Malick couldn't give him that bedrock.


----------



## artemis09

Lubezki's cinematography is giving this a really trippy look. Overall it seems strange yet intriguing. That's a shame that critics are not keen on Michael so far, but since it's only a trailer, I'm reserving any hard judgement for now. I am curious to see how he ended up handling the script and Malick's style, despite the criticism. Wonder what other actors got cut from this at the last minute. I know Blanchett is (or was) supposed to be in this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I disagree that him being script focused is a hindrance. I believe him learning the script so well before hand, gives him the freedom to move as opposed to being tied to a script. He's not method so I imagine he coped fine. I love the look of this already. Think you know my views on these critics so not gonna comment on that.



I love the look of this too and don't give a #*!* what critics say, too full of themselves most of them IMO, and a sizeable number have little in the way of credentials either. Looks to me like Michael is playing a Machiavellian character and I'd expect him to deliver that well. Plus he looks really hot [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> But the script is still the bedrock of his process from which he builds his creativity.  The point is that Malick couldn't give him that bedrock.


Yeah I get what you mean. But I don't think Michael has been given credit for the instinctually good actor he is if they have based their criticism on that. You only have to listen to co-workers comments and look at the sort of directors that choose to work with him to see what he brings.
I reckon he'll be fine.


----------



## carmencrem

SO EXCITED!!!! 
I loved this trailer, gave me back all the hope I lost waiting for some news to coke out in these years.
I was hopeless about the movie and I didn't even like Malick's last works, so I'm still cautious... buuut...!!!!
Michael looks so sexy, and I love rooney very much, they look cool together + Ryan!  -portman not really.. but she's a good actress- so I really can't wait tbh.
Lubetzki is one of the best DP /or maybe the very best/ and I think there's nothing that can go bad with this movie. 
Wow.


----------



## carmencrem

The only thing that makes me a bit /ugh/ is knowing the cast is too huge. Sometimes it can get dispersive, not helpful for the story itself. But who knows..!


----------



## Hackensack

I had no interest in this film at all; now, having seen the trailer, I'm excited about it!  As for the size of the cast, it looks as if the central three (plus Natalie in a lesser role) get most of the time; certainly that's how they're selling the trailer.


----------



## mollie12

I also hope there's some nuance to MF's character.  From the trailer, it looks like he's kind of a cliche of a hedonistic music biz guy who's a cheat and a creep/sexual harasser (with Rooney).

I'm really glad he finally got to play a character who is portrayed as mostly a decent human being in TLBO.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> I also hope there's some nuance to MF's character.  From the trailer, it looks like he's kind of a cliche of a hedonistic music biz guy who's a cheat and a creep/sexual harasser (with Rooney).
> 
> I'm really glad he finally got to play a character who is portrayed as mostly a decent human being in TLBO.



Me too, I suspect that Malick cast him probably after seeing Shame and somehow wanted him to expand that hedonistic side more in this film. I don't know. Just a guess. I hope this so-called Lucifer-like character is interesting, not a one-note evil. But again, with Michael's usual touch on his characters, I doubt it will be one dimensional.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> I had no interest in this film at all; now, having seen the trailer, I'm excited about it!  As for the size of the cast, it looks as if the central three (plus Natalie in a lesser role) get most of the time; certainly that's how they're selling the trailer.



Agreed.  The trailer made me want to see the movie more which is what a trailer is supposed to do.  Peak our interest.  I hate when trailers basically give the whole film away. Also, Michael's character looks to be rather naughty and I'm not opposed to that at all.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Me too, I suspect that Malick cast him probably after seeing Shame and somehow wanted him to expand that hedonistic side more in this film. I don't know. Just a guess. I hope this so-called Lucifer-like character is interesting, not a one-note evil. But again, with Michael's usual touch on his characters, I doubt it will be one dimensional.



If he could do it with his portrayal of Epps, he can do it with any character, imo.


----------



## Esizzle

Song to song looks like a dirty messy movie I would like. I am in. Good trailer.


----------



## Just Askin

No reason....just yum..


----------



## gingerglory

Is he in Hokkaido now? anyone heard of anything?


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Is he in Hokkaido now? anyone heard of anything?



I thought he was due to arrive in China today - 19th?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I thought he was due to arrive in China today - 19th?



Heard he will be arriving in Beijing today but so far no news yet.


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> I thought he was due to arrive in China today - 19th?


That's what I was trying to figure it out. He might fly to Beijing from Hokkaido directly today if he was there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> That's what I was trying to figure it out. He might fly to Beijing from Hokkaido directly today if he was there.



Why do you think he's been in Hokkaido? Not aware of any sightings of him there?


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Why do you think he's been in Hokkaido? Not aware of any sightings of him there?


Someone seemed reading a Japanese tweet or two, saying fans spotted him there. I didn't see such a tweet. That's why I asked it here and thought someone here might see it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> Someone seemed reading a Japanese tweet or two, saying fans spotted him there. I didn't see such a tweet. That's why I asked it here and thought someone here might see it.



I think that was people speculating if he was going there to ski rather than sightings? 

Anyway, he should be arriving in Beijing around now if not already, right?


----------



## baewatch

Interesting trailer,
Doesn't portrait a strong story line... seems a bit 'floaty' to me
I will go to watch it though with a tall glass of wine


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Interesting trailer,
> Doesn't portrait a strong story line... seems a bit 'floaty' to me
> I will go to watch it though with a tall glass of wine


Terrence Malicks movies are always a pretentious fluffy mess. I think everyone could do with a glass of wine (or something stronger) before watching this movie! Haha


----------



## JaneWT

Selayang430 said:


> Michael is doing promo in Japan on 15 February and China on 20 February. Both have meeting the fans sessions. These two I supposed are the last legs of the promotion.
> 
> Japan is quite a big market after China in Asia but it has a rather unique taste towards Hollywood movies, not many movies can do well there. AC shall have a better chance in China.
> 
> Will try to 'transfer ' pictures of the two activities from weibo/ twitter


  Thanks so much!  It's lovely seeing all the pics from the Japan promo - Michael looks really well.  Hopefully there will be some more to come from China tomorrow.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> This is the distribution company, potentially, for _Entering Hades_; I still hope he drops this project, and not simply because of the company's troubles.
> http://www.indiewire.com/2017/02/br...cial-club-step-sister-documentary-1201780636/


  Wow, that company sounds like an utter disaster.  And it's distributing 'Song to Song' too.  Well, I say 'distributing' in the loosest sense, as it sounds like three people and a dog will actually get to see the film outside of its premier at the SXSW Festival.

As for 'Entering Hades', I hope Michael drops the project, as well.


----------



## JaneWT

Re the 'Song to Song' trailer, I LOVE it.  Seriously, I get goose bumps watching it and I didn't expect to.  I'm in two minds about Malick; his early stuff was fabulous but I really didn't care much for 'Tree of Life' or 'Knight of Cups', although I appreciated them.  I didn't see 'To The Wonder'.  

What's all this about critics already saying they don't like Michael's performance?   What critics?!   And why would anyone voice such an opinion based on a trailer?!!   

Anyway, it will be great to see Michael at the premier at SXSW.  It's a weird one, though - such a great cast and yet such a small deal.  I'm hoping that the lack of distribution is down to the problems of Broad Green and not the quality of the picture.  Plus, I hope we get to see the film in the UK and it doesn't just disappear without trace.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Terrence Malicks movies are always a pretentious fluffy mess. I think everyone could do with a glass of wine (or something stronger) before watching this movie! Haha


agreed! one before and another during for me .....purely to get into the vibe of the film


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> I think that was people speculating if he was going there to ski rather than sightings?
> 
> Anyway, he should be arriving in Beijing around now if not already, right?



Yes, he's already in Beijing now. He's packed for Monday. As far as I know, there is a press conference, a premiere, and maybe a special screening for movie and game fans.


----------



## Selayang430

Read posts about some fans have been waiting for over 12 hours at airport but didn't manage to see him. Believe he shall be in Beijing now. There is a press conference  today at noon.


----------



## Selayang430

In Beijing. He knows his teeth is 'famous' there and his nickname among Chinese fans


----------



## Selayang430

More pictures


----------



## Selayang430

Eating moon cakes - sweet and salty, drinking soy bean milk - also sweet and salty


----------



## Just Askin

[emoji23] Michael asked if he'd put James in one of the films he's gonna produce, because they are a couple. Michael says we like to keep the personal and professional separate. Then he says " he's actually at home cooking for me now". Love this man [emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

Michael tried soy bean milk, sticky rice dumplings and moon cakes in sweet & salty - he prefers salty


----------



## Selayang430

Hugged a birthday girl


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> [emoji23] Michael asked if he'd put James in one of the films he's gonna produce, because they are a couple. Michael says we like to keep the personal and professional separate. Then he says " he's actually at home cooking for me now". Love this man [emoji173]️



Haha, think Michael gets a kick out of playing along to the Cherik group's fantasies; I bet he and James have had many a laugh about it over the years [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Hugged a birthday girl
> 
> View attachment 3611111
> View attachment 3611112
> View attachment 3611113



Lovely pics - thanks!

Do you know his schedule in China? He's there until Wednesday right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Very short video of Michael singing Happy Birthday [emoji7]

https://twitter.com/globaltimesnews/status/833587360839274497


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely pics - thanks!
> 
> Do you know his schedule in China? He's there until Wednesday right?



Tonight he will meet fans in Wanda cinema, tomorrow Shanghai. Maybe he will perform some 'default activities " like touring The Great Wall 

Pic with a fan


----------



## Selayang430

More pic


----------



## Selayang430

Fingers-licking good ?


----------



## Selayang430

See what he received as "gift". He said sleep with 'his ownself' is narcissistic


----------



## pearlyqueen

Images from Getty:


----------



## pearlyqueen

More Getty images:


----------



## Selayang430

He was offered 10 variety.....


----------



## Selayang430

This one !


----------



## Selayang430

Fans meeting sessions inside cinema


----------



## pearlyqueen

Short videos:

1) https://instagram.com/p/BQvIeT1BSEM/

2) https://instagram.com/p/BQvJCa9h0om/


----------



## Esizzle

Holy Guacamole he looks good! Best he has looked in ages. Big props to his hair and makeup team. 
Nice to see him having fun too. Most of the time he looks so bored and annoyed in the sit down interviews.


----------



## Just Askin

So chilled out...love him


----------



## mollie12

He looks crazy fit right now.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Seeing him look so good right now after a couple of months of rest makes me realize how overworked he must've been during the fall of '15 when it seemed like he frequently looked drawn and tired at events. He looks rejuvenated now. It's nice to see.


----------



## Allie28

IA the last few months have been good for him.  He looks like he's having fun.


----------



## Selayang430

See the muscular biceps....


----------



## Selayang430

His teeth once again the focus


----------



## pearlyqueen

Fan pics from yesterday:


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I dont think Lara Croft movie will break the curse though. If Angelina Jolie couldnt do it, this girl definitely cant.
> 
> LOL at someone trying to make him happy! haha. What if he just rented it for himself. He loves that car.


No, no you misunderstood. He could have rented it, or someone could have rented it for him.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> On a second thought what if they are developing a stand alone magneto movie..? I could get behind that. God I hope he doesn't do another ensemble xmen. Their quality is super low and I can't stand JLaw as mystique. There are other ways to earn the millions, Michael!!!


I'm actually surprised that they appear to be going back to the old cast. I guess they think Singer was the issue. I could go for a solo Magneto film, but I'm not sure that would happen. He hasn't shown he can carry a film.


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> I'm actually surprised that they appear to be going back to the old cast. I guess they think Singer was the issue. I could go for a solo Magneto film, but I'm not sure that would happen. He hasn't shown he can carry a film.


Actually I think Magneto carried First Class; Professor X and the relationship were important as well, but I think it was really Magneto's movie, and the scenes with the young mutants (including JLaw) felt like a distraction.  The two last movies had nothing for Magneto to do.  In X-Men A, as Michael himself said, the Polish interlude was his idea; for the rest of the movie, as in DOFP, he was essentially standing in front of a green screen while special effects were inserted around him.  If that's all they can offer him now, I really do hope he passes; it's a waste of his time.


----------



## mollie12




----------



## gingerglory




----------



## aprilmayjune

did i not know james franco was in this movie or did my brain just block it out?


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> did i not know james franco was in this movie or did my brain just block it out?


I blocked it out of my brain for sure.


----------



## Hackensack

I think James Franco was a stealth casting--I heard a rumor of it, but did not see it confirmed until this picture came out.  I suspect he's probably one of the first victims--which would be a shock, because he's the captain.  I hope so, anyway.


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> Actually I think Magneto carried First Class; Professor X and the relationship were important as well, but I think it was really Magneto's movie, and the scenes with the young mutants (including JLaw) felt like a distraction.  The two last movies had nothing for Magneto to do.  In X-Men A, as Michael himself said, the Polish interlude was his idea; for the rest of the movie, as in DOFP, he was essentially standing in front of a green screen while special effects were inserted around him.  If that's all they can offer him now, I really do hope he passes; it's a waste of his time.


I didn't know that about the Polish interlude. Good info. Thanks. Boy, with that info the third film is seen differently in my eyes, because you are right he had nothing to do. IMO, he may have to do the next XMEN film. Isn't Broad Green in financial trouble? So, who knows about the serial killer film. I personally feel this latest six months hiatus is industry imposed. I don't think he is getting the quality of scripts that he used to get before. Also, there is the issue of typecasting....


----------



## aprilmayjune

wow dis dork


----------



## gingerglory

porn in Beijing


----------



## gingerglory

He's in Shanghai now. There's gonna be meeting and greetings in screenings this afternoon, similar like in Beijing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

First pic I've seen of Michael in Shanghai - just posted on Instagram:


----------



## Selayang430

The confectionery master


----------



## Selayang430

Doing the icing decorations


----------



## Just Askin

Shanghai






(This lady has had to apologise for being a bit unprofessional today with her questions today )


----------



## Just Askin

More from today..Shanghai









Sorry for poor quality.


----------



## Selayang430

Interviewer: if your girlfriend and McAvoy fall into river at the same time, who would you rescue first? M :


----------



## Selayang430

Cute


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> Interviewer: if your girlfriend and McAvoy fall into river at the same time, who would you rescue first? M :
> View attachment 3613077


lol what was his answer?


----------



## mollie12




----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> lol what was his answer?



He answered 'not sure'


----------



## Selayang430

More pics. He looks good


----------



## Just Askin

The food tasting video
http://m.miaopai.com/show/channel/sCna8VYpl8QstZcQMiZALw__



Dem biceps are something else.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> lol what was his answer?



He answered they have a new movie "submergence " and said he can't answer that question [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Selayang430 said:


> He answered they have a new movie "submergence " and said he can't answer that question [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



WAS THE QUESTION AN INTENTIONAL PUN

someone find this video plz


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> WAS THE QUESTION AN INTENTIONAL PUN
> 
> someone find this video plz


lol haven't found it yet..but have some cake decorating video...the concentration is scary.
http://m.miaopai.com/show/channel/lIVK9qpsRU5kMCZI~6RLxQ__


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> WAS THE QUESTION AN INTENTIONAL PUN
> 
> someone find this video plz



Asked by a fan. Trying to find that video


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Asked by a fan. Trying to find that video
> 
> View attachment 3613688
> View attachment 3613689
> View attachment 3613690
> View attachment 3613691
> View attachment 3613692


Gonna be some mad pillow fights when he gets home, he's now got tons of them!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Gonna be some mad pillow fights when he gets home, he's now got tons of them!



The human-size pillow with his portrait printed on it is for the girlfriend when he is away........

It's not normal pillow, it's stuffed with paddy, claimed as good for health


----------



## mollie12

He looks so amazing.  The Assassin's Creed look was a little overly built, and he's not scary skinny like he can sometimes get (Song to Song is kind of a flashback to this period).  It's a happy medium right now.


----------



## Allie28

THE MAN BAKED A CAKE!!!!
(that will be my response the next time I read that he doesn't do anything to promote his films  )

Thanks for all the pics everyone!  I have to chuckle at some of them, just imagining his thought bubbles throughout some of those events, lol.  But he's always been pretty good at playing along with that stuff.  Discussing the "Cherik" fan art on Graham Norton, for example, or playing Frozen Blackjack with Fallon... he's always a good sport.  Never thought I'd see him bake and decorate a cake but I'm loving it and the other fun, silly stuff from this press tour, lol.   

THE MAN  BAKED A CAKE!!!  
And he looked mighty fine doing it too!  What more could I ask for?!


----------



## mollie12

I think this might be like the David 8 ad from Prometheus and not actually part of the film? Not positive.


----------



## Just Askin

Spotted in Dubai...but enroute to where .?
https://instagram.com/p/BQ1ox6eDx9z/


----------



## Allie28

ETA:  Sorry, I just saw it's already been posted!


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> THE MAN BAKED A CAKE!!!!
> (that will be my response the next time I read that he doesn't do anything to promote his films  )
> 
> Thanks for all the pics everyone!  I have to chuckle at some of them, just imagining his thought bubbles throughout some of those events, lol.  But he's always been pretty good at playing along with that stuff.  Discussing the "Cherik" fan art on Graham Norton, for example, or playing Frozen Blackjack with Fallon... he's always a good sport.  Never thought I'd see him bake and decorate a cake but I'm loving it and the other fun, silly stuff from this press tour, lol.
> 
> THE MAN  BAKED A CAKE!!!
> And he looked mighty fine doing it too!  What more could I ask for?!


Cool...egg cake...no other ingredients. And he folded his apron up after. All bonus points. Love how game he is. He would be the best party guest ever !


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> I think this might be like the David 8 ad from Prometheus and not actually part of the film? Not positive.



Wow, he sounds really different from David here. I'm assuming that's Walter, though, so that's to be expected. Totally ready for him and Katherine to act together again.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> *Wow, he sounds really different from David here.* I'm assuming that's Walter, though, so that's to be expected. Totally ready for him and Katherine to act together again.


 
Right?! And it seems like a totally different characterization.  David seemed really snarky and a bit sinister almost from the beginning. Walter seems like he wants to be one of the team.  We saw one or two genuine smiles.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> Right?! And it seems like a totally different characterization.  David seemed really snarky and a bit sinister almost from the beginning. Walter seems like he wants to be one of the team.  We saw one or two genuine smiles.


Initially, I didn't know what to make of his voice and acting in the clip, but that's a really good point about the different characterization. I'm really curious to see how he will contrast that with David in the same movie.


----------



## Selayang430

Gusts from fans. Other than paddy pillow, a sketch book


----------



## mollie12

I wish he weren't mentioned in features like this so often: http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/shakeup-at-the-oscars


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I wish he weren't mentioned in features like this so often: http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/shakeup-at-the-oscars



 Gues he is because he's honest and straightforward about the "electioneering" and how he's not prepared to devote time and effort to it. I admire him for it and for having a balanced perspective of awards.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I wish he weren't mentioned in features like this so often: http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/shakeup-at-the-oscars


Not being sold on the Oscars anyway..I'm proud of my boy .


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> I wish he weren't mentioned in features like this so often: http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/shakeup-at-the-oscars


I think the aura of mystery around the oscars is gone, not only because of the internet but largely because of the overt campaign strategies in recent years that became punchlines--the "mcconnaissance," "it's Leo's turn."   That doesn't mean the oscar isn't a good thing to have; but you can only do what you can do, and this kind of campaigning clearly isn't Michael's thing.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

mollie12 said:


> He looks so amazing.  The Assassin's Creed look was a little overly built, and he's not scary skinny like he can sometimes get (Song to Song is kind of a flashback to this period).  It's a happy medium right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613762


 I logged in just to like this post. That sliver of exposed pale flesh!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> Spotted in Dubai...but enroute to where .?
> https://instagram.com/p/BQ1ox6eDx9z/
> View attachment 3613843
> View attachment 3613844



Kinda unimpressed with the guy who went ahead and took a sneaky pic of him after he'd said that he didn't want to take a pic with him. But anyway, I wonder where he could be going...seems like a direct flight would make more sense if he were going to London or LA. But maybe he just really wanted to fly Emirates?


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> Kinda unimpressed with the guy who went ahead and took a sneaky pic of him after he'd said that he didn't want to take a pic with him. But anyway, I wonder where he could be going...seems like a direct flight would make more sense if he were going to London or LA. But maybe he just really wanted to fly Emirates?


Me too. That's why I cropped it. I purposely don't post any pics taken in 'personal ' time that haven't been agreed to or posed for, anymore. 
Was wondering if he'd go through Cape Town, but haven't a clue about the flights etc.


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> I logged in just to like this post. That sliver of exposed pale flesh!


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics/videos! He looks really handsome and I'm glad to see that  everyone had a great experience meeting him.



Hackensack said:


> I think James Franco was a stealth casting--*I heard a rumor of it, but did not see it confirmed until this picture came out.*  I suspect he's probably one of the first victims--which would be a shock, because he's the captain.  I hope so, anyway.


Franco basically confirmed it when he was promoting "Why Him?".



mollie12 said:


> I think this might be like the David 8 ad from Prometheus and not actually part of the film? Not positive.



Yes,it's like the David 8 ad and is directed by Scott's son. It's not good like that one,but I like the overall tone and there are hints at the original movie (the crew round table,"the food ain't bad" line).
When he was interviewed by Comingsoon he said that Walter is more like a straightforward robot,servant,so it's definitely a different characterization.



mollie12 said:


> I wish he weren't mentioned in features like this so often: http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/shakeup-at-the-oscars


I agree. I mean,it's certainly better than being seen as thirsty/desperate,but that GQ interview was blown out of proportion. He didn't say that Oscars are a travesty,and articles like that also contribute to misrepresent him. He doesn't like to campaign,it's obvious,but if he's asked to attend screenings,Q&A,etc.., he doesn't throw a hissy fit.  Those who follow his promo tours know that he's always a good sport and always professional. People like Mara or Phoenix sometimes look painfully uncomfortable when they're promoting their films. He's not like that.


He's wearing Armani


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Re the 'Song to Song' trailer, I LOVE it.  Seriously, I get goose bumps watching it and I didn't expect to.  I'm in two minds about Malick; his early stuff was fabulous but I really didn't care much for 'Tree of Life' or 'Knight of Cups', although I appreciated them.  I didn't see 'To The Wonder'.
> 
> What's all this about critics already saying they don't like Michael's performance?   What critics?!   And why would anyone voice such an opinion based on a trailer?!!
> 
> Anyway, it will be great to see Michael at the premier at SXSW.  It's a weird one, though - such a great cast and yet such a small deal.  I'm hoping that the lack of distribution is down to the problems of Broad Green and not the quality of the picture.  Plus, I hope we get to see the film in the UK and it doesn't just disappear without trace.


I'm also anticipating it. I think Malick's last output is his most personal work and while I prefer his early stuff on the whole,I really liked  TTOL. I need to rewatch To the Wonder. At the time it left me cold and I thought  Affleck was miscast. Judging by the reviews of Knight of Cups,it's probably the weakest. I've not watched Knight of Cups,but it has its fair share of supporters and I was particularly intrigued by some reviews that I read when it premiered at the Berlinale. Malick is not exactly known for the conventional narrative structure of his films and they're always full of allegories,religious and philosophical references. They require at least a second viewing,imo. But  this one looks more plot-driven and probably more accessible than Knight of Cups.
A premiere at SXSW is not weird if we consider that it was shot in Austin during the festival and,as I've already said,I think it's a personal project for him. Honestly,it's not even surprising if we look at the divisive reception of his last films (VFF and Berlinale),at least from the more "mainstream" critics.
Anyway,I agree with mollie that he's very script-focused but it's also true that he's inventive and intuitive. Some people are getting used to see him playing more controlling,cold characters,but he looks comfortable loosening up for a role and he said he enjoyed the experience. I've no reason to think he wasn't sincere. 
This gif





reminds me of this one








mchris55 said:


> I didn't know that about the Polish interlude. Good info. Thanks. Boy, with that info the third film is seen differently in my eyes, because you are right he had nothing to do. IMO, he may have to do the next XMEN film. Isn't Broad Green in financial trouble? So, who knows about the serial killer film. I personally feel this latest six months hiatus is industry imposed. I don't think he is getting the quality of scripts that he used to get before. Also, there is the issue of typecasting....


Obviously I don't know what kind of scripts he's receiving,but I don't doubt he feels the need to take a break from acting. It's not even a real hiatus because he will continue to promote and work with his company,as he said.
Actually,he was planning to take some months off after filming TLBO,so it's not something new. It's definitely understandable taking a look at his schedule over the past three years. Slow West,Macbeth,TAU,TLBO,Steve Jobs,XMA,Assassin's Creed,The Snowman,Alien are all films shot back to back. He jumped from the AC set to The Snowman set in one week.. I don't remember other actors having that kind of schedule.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Obviously I don't know what kind of scripts he's receiving,but I don't doubt he feels the need to take a break from acting. It's not even a real hiatus because he will continue to promote and work with his company,as he said.


I've just watched an interview from China where he says the next few months will be spent on DMC. So even though he's on a break from acting he's not actually doing nothing...and even if he was on a complete break..


----------



## Selayang430

New pics - Michael in Japan


----------



## mollie12




----------



## mollie12

Does anyone remember whether MF did reshoots for Alien:Covenant in November?  
Just curious, because I accidentally ran across some spoilers.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone remember whether MF did reshoots for Alien:Covenant in November?
> Just curious, because I accidentally ran across some spoilers.



I'm pretty sure he didn't have the time or opportunity for this. 

As I recall Michael started November in LA - there was a pic of him and Alicia at Chateau Marmont. They then headed to Mexico for a holiday for around 10 days. After that they went to Austin Texas where he did a course at the GP track and met with Terence Malick, so we're there for a few days. He and Alicia were seen at the Chiltern Firehouse in London later in November before he went to Australia to start AC promo.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm pretty sure he didn't have the time or opportunity for this.
> 
> As I recall Michael started November in LA - there was a pic of him and Alicia at Chateau Marmont. They then headed to Mexico for a holiday for around 10 days. After that they went to Austin Texas where he did a course at the GP track and met with Terence Malick, so we're there for a few days. He and Alicia were seen at the Chiltern Firehouse in London later in November before he went to Australia to start AC promo.



Yeah, that's what I thought, and the site I ran across claimed that (1)he's super central to the plot (maybe more of a lead than Waterston)and (2)there were extensive reshoots. I'm not sure I buy that both of those things could be true.


----------



## mchris55

Sooooo, Oscars....
Granted, I haven't seen everything, like Hacksaw Ridge for example (I think I have seen the major ones). My pick would be Moonlight for Best Picture.
Best Actress, Stone will probably win, but if I had to choose I would pick Portman. This is from someone who thought she was overrated in Black Swan, and never understood the whole Camelot thing because it was before my time. Jackie was a horrible film by the way, but not as bad as Manchester By the Sea, the words I could waste on that drivel....Best Actor, I would jump for joy if Denzel snatches it from (alleged) Predator Affleck. BSActor probably Ali, though I have to admit I have not seen Lion. BSActress Viola without a doubt. I do not think she is category fraud, unlike Varg PR's favorite actress last year. I think she is a hybrid between the two categories and that I blame on the director, Washington. When she is giving her most dramatic moments, the camera always cuts to Denzel. Who cares about him? Let her have her moment!!

One more thing, if you have little people in your lives, especially girls, watch Hidden Figures with them. It is not very technical and it is a fun, family film with meaning. Science is real.


----------



## mollie12

Supposedly back in Capetown.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Supposedly back in Capetown.


where'd you see that?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^^ About Affleck: We live in a place where there is rule of law, granted it doesn't work for everyone, but you are not a criminal unless you are/were convicted in a court of law and even then sometimes innocent people can get screwed by the system. I don't know what happened with Affleck, I wouldn't put my hand on a bible because I wasn't there, but you can be great at your job and be a bad person and vice versa.

To say Manchester by the Sea was drivel is quite frankly ignorant, I think. While art is subjective and we all have different taste, I can't understand how you walked away from that tragic story about ordinary people and label it drivel is beyond me. You can find Affleck disgusting and I won't argue, but that movie was heartbreaking in the same way Moonlight was heartfelt.

And the Oscar for best actress should go to the irreplaceable and irresistible Isabelle Huppert for Elle, but the Academy has never been brave enough for her type.

Oh, and you can't pass up any chance to take a swipe at Alicia. It's pathetic.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Sooooo, Oscars....
> Granted, I haven't seen everything, like Hacksaw Ridge for example (I think I have seen the major ones). My pick would be Moonlight for Best Picture.
> Best Actress, Stone will probably win, but if I had to choose I would pick Portman. This is from someone who thought she was overrated in Black Swan, and never understood the whole Camelot thing because it was before my time. Jackie was a horrible film by the way, but not as bad as Manchester By the Sea, the words I could waste on that drivel....Best Actor, I would jump for joy if Denzel snatches it from (alleged) Predator Affleck. BSActor probably Ali, though I have to admit I have not seen Lion. BSActress Viola without a doubt. I do not think she is category fraud, unlike Varg PR's favorite actress last year. I think she is a hybrid between the two categories and that I blame on the director, Washington. When she is giving her most dramatic moments, the camera always cuts to Denzel. Who cares about him? Let her have her moment!!
> 
> One more thing, if you have little people in your lives, especially girls, watch Hidden Figures with them. It is not very technical and it is a fun, family film with meaning. Science is real.


Viola definitely deserves that nomination and the award. Alicia was just flavor of the month last year. She lucked out with not too many other performances last year. She has done better work than the one she campaigned the oscar for. 
I liked Manchester but it was way too boring at some points. I can't stand that actress (don't even remember the lady's name she is that boring and bland). 
I hope and pray Denzel wins the award and leaves that women abuser in the dust.


----------



## mchris55

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> ^^ About Affleck: We live in a place where there is rule of law, granted it doesn't work for everyone, but you are not a criminal unless you are/were convicted in a court of law and even then sometimes innocent people can get screwed by the system. I don't know what happened with Affleck, I wouldn't put my hand on a bible because I wasn't there, but you can be great at your job and be a bad person and vice versa.
> 
> To say Manchester by the Sea was drivel is quite frankly ignorant, I think. While art is subjective and we all have different taste, I can't understand how you walked away from that tragic story about ordinary people and label it drivel is beyond me. You can find Affleck disgusting and I won't argue, but that movie was heartbreaking in the same way Moonlight was heartfelt.
> 
> And the Oscar for best actress should go to the irreplaceable and irresistible Isabelle Huppert for Elle, but the Academy has never been brave enough for her type.
> 
> Oh, and you can't pass up any chance to take a swipe at Alicia. It's pathetic.


First, I don't know who you think you are talking about with Varg PR's favorite actress, but that's not me. Do I talk about her at times? Yes, AT TIMES. Do I like her? No, and I have been honest about that. But, you will not and can not denigrate and debase me for foolishness that I have not participated in. Walk it back. This is not fair to me, and it is not appreciated.


----------



## mchris55

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> ^^ About Affleck: We live in a place where there is rule of law, granted it doesn't work for everyone, but you are not a criminal unless you are/were convicted in a court of law and even then sometimes innocent people can get screwed by the system. I don't know what happened with Affleck, I wouldn't put my hand on a bible because I wasn't there, but you can be great at your job and be a bad person and vice versa.
> 
> To say Manchester by the Sea was drivel is quite frankly ignorant, I think. While art is subjective and we all have different taste, I can't understand how you walked away from that tragic story about ordinary people and label it drivel is beyond me. You can find Affleck disgusting and I won't argue, but that movie was heartbreaking in the same way Moonlight was heartfelt.
> 
> And the Oscar for best actress should go to the irreplaceable and irresistible Isabelle Huppert for Elle, but the Academy has never been brave enough for her type.
> 
> Oh, and you can't pass up any chance to take a swipe at Alicia. It's pathetic.


As for Huppert, I did mean to place a disclaimer for her performance because I had not seen it. I forgot and it was regrettable on my behalf because I knew it would come up.


----------



## mchris55

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> ^^ About Affleck: We live in a place where there is rule of law, granted it doesn't work for everyone, but you are not a criminal unless you are/were convicted in a court of law and even then sometimes innocent people can get screwed by the system. I don't know what happened with Affleck, I wouldn't put my hand on a bible because I wasn't there, but you can be great at your job and be a bad person and vice versa.
> 
> To say Manchester by the Sea was drivel is quite frankly ignorant, I think. While art is subjective and we all have different taste, I can't understand how you walked away from that tragic story about ordinary people and label it drivel is beyond me. You can find Affleck disgusting and I won't argue, but that movie was heartbreaking in the same way Moonlight was heartfelt.
> 
> And the Oscar for best actress should go to the irreplaceable and irresistible Isabelle Huppert for Elle, but the Academy has never been brave enough for her type.
> 
> Oh, and you can't pass up any chance to take a swipe at Alicia. It's pathetic.


As for Predator Affleck, to be clear, my opinion of the film had nothing to do with him. Yes, I thought it was drivel and I stand by it. I also was happy that Hedges got the BSActor nod because I thought he was the BEST part of the film. Yes, the BEST part of mind numbing drivel. Drivel, drivel, drivel. I walked away thinking, drivel, drivel, drivel.

The best part is that I was forewarned about this; from people who were right in this film's wheelhouse, THEY told me not to do it to myself. I didn't listen. I should have. Drivel, drivel, drivel.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't know why I bothered to engage with you, it's such a waste of time.


----------



## Just Askin

McKellan...Magneto....Michael...loose connection...McKellan is brilliant


Funny how PS is sitting exactly as JM always sits on th GN Show...is that the X factor ??


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> McKellan...Magneto....Michael...loose connection...McKellan is brilliant



i saw him when he was leading NYC Pride last year and it was literally the happiest most pure moment of my life


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> As for Predator Affleck, to be clear, my opinion of the film had nothing to do with him. Yes, I thought it was drivel and I stand by it. I also was happy that Hedges got the BSActor nod because I thought he was the BEST part of the film. Yes, the BEST part of mind numbing drivel. Drivel, drivel, drivel. I walked away thinking, drivel, drivel, drivel.
> 
> The best part is that I was forewarned about this; from people who were right in this film's wheelhouse, THEY told me not to do it to myself. I didn't listen. I should have. Drivel, drivel, drivel.



but did you think it was drivel?

(steve jobs ref god i slay myself)


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> but did you think it was drivel?
> 
> (steve jobs ref god i slay myself)


I wish I had the memory to enable me to quote from that script all day, one day.


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> but did you think it was drivel?
> 
> (steve jobs ref god i slay myself)


Yes, drivel, drivel, drivel, and yes, drivel!!! LMAO!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm ready for this weekend if only to see my favorite couple. Oh, Michael, please do come to the Oscars!


----------



## mollie12

re: Capetown

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ5KRrLlbq6/


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> re: Capetown
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ5KRrLlbq6/


Next stop L.A ???


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't know why I bothered to engage with you, it's such a waste of time.



You reached the same conclusion I did quite a while ago. As for casually trashing "Manchester by the Sea", the old Biblical term "pearls before swine" springs to mind.


----------



## mollie12

The SongtoSong twitter page is releasing gifs from the movie not in the trailer.  MF is in this one: https://twitter.com/songtosongmovie/status/835208163813044224


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Next stop L.A ???



It would be a treat to see the lovebirds together at the Oscars, but with all the travelling Michael has done recently I doubt he'd want to drag over to LA just for a couple of nights. Think there's a good chance he will stay in Cape Town and keep the bed warm until Alicia gets back..[emoji6]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> It would be a treat to see the lovebirds together at the Oscars, but with all the travelling Michael has done recently I doubt he'd want to drag over to LA just for a couple of nights. Think there's a good chance he will stay in Cape Town and keep the bed warm until Alicia gets back..[emoji6]


look _somebody_'s gotta feed the cat i'm totally convinced they have okay


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I know cats are pretty independent, but I'm pretty sure they would do their business all over their bed for all the time they travel and leave him or her behind.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> look _somebody_'s gotta feed the cat i'm totally convinced they have okay


Thought they left it in Australia, with the blond, that surfs and owns an invisibility cloak!


----------



## Just Askin

Michael spotted in Japan..yey. Michael seen in L.A..oooh, what's he wearing? Fans pic in China...oh wonder where he's going? Spotted in Cape Town, where his girlfriend is....No no that's not him, fake sighting, dodgy picture.   Give me a break people!


----------



## Just Askin

Is it sad that I see MF as Harry Hole when I read Jo Nesno's books. The Phantom . Please make this film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Michael spotted in Japan..yey. Michael seen in L.A..oooh, what's he wearing? Fans pic in China...oh wonder where he's going? Spotted in Cape Town, where his girlfriend is....No no that's not him, fake sighting, dodgy picture.   Give me a break people!



Lol, same old same old...
Apparently Michael was on the Tomb Raider set on Friday - an extra met him and was delighted that Michael admired his floral shorts [emoji81]


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Michael spotted in Japan..yey. Michael seen in L.A..oooh, what's he wearing? Fans pic in China...oh wonder where he's going? Spotted in Cape Town, where his girlfriend is....No no that's not him, fake sighting, dodgy picture.   Give me a break people!



LOL!  I also suspect he went from looking gorgeous and hot to back to looking old and haggard since his location and/or who he's with seem to have a deep effect on his appearance.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Next stop L.A ???



Really thought he would have gone back to London from shanghai. Now there is a real chance he might be LA though I still think he would more likely to stay in Cape Town surfing this weekend


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Does anyone remember whether MF did reshoots for Alien:Covenant in November?
> Just curious, because I accidentally ran across some spoilers.


He did reshoots before promoting AC in Sydney,but they  were not extensive.



Esizzle said:


> Viola definitely deserves that nomination and the award. *Alicia was just flavor of the month last year. She lucked out with not too many other performances last year.* She has done better work than the one she campaigned the oscar for.
> I liked Manchester but it was way too boring at some points. I can't stand that actress (don't even remember the lady's name she is that boring and bland).
> I hope and pray Denzel wins the award and leaves that women abuser in the dust.


It's not the reason why she won. She had two performances in contention and she was actually very close to a double nomination if Focus Features had campaigned for her in lead.  That obviously helped her to win. A24 didn't even campaign for Ex Machina. She became the critics' pick for almost every award (critics' circles awards) and it's fair to say that her performance was the reason for the late resurgence in the Oscar race (that nobody predicted) and that amazing VFX win. The Academy liked her and the film,so she would have probably won for Ex Machina as well. I remember some secret Oscar ballots and various voters mentioned her performance in EM ,even in Testament of Youth (imo,another nomination-worthy performance ) among the reasons why they were voting for her. Personally speaking,I would have liked to see her winning for EM,a more supporting role and certainly not a conventional Oscar winning role. But she deserved to win for her body of work in any case.



pearlyqueen said:


> It would be a treat to see the lovebirds together at the Oscars, but with all the travelling Michael has done recently *I doubt he'd want to drag over to LA just for a couple of nights.* Think there's a good chance he will stay in Cape Town and keep the bed warm until Alicia gets back..


Yes,I agree. But I wouldn't be surprised to see him in LA.





Just Askin said:


> Michael spotted in Japan..yey. Michael seen in L.A..oooh, what's he wearing? Fans pic in China...oh wonder where he's going? Spotted in Cape Town, where his girlfriend is....No no that's not him, fake sighting, dodgy picture.   Give me a break people!


Mexico,Austin,Costa Rica,Cape Town..  This trend of the fake sightings planted by PR Posse continues.. 

TAU clips:
http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...an-gleeson-have-heated-exchange-a3475576.html

https://uk.movies.yahoo.com/trespas...r-star-in-exclusive-first-clip-104939294.html


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> He did reshoots before promoting AC in Sydney,but they  were not extensive.
> 
> 
> It's not the reason why she won. She had two performances in contention and she was actually very close to a double nomination if Focus Features had campaigned for her in lead.  That obviously helped her to win. A24 didn't even campaign for Ex Machina. She became the critics' pick for almost every award (critics' circles awards) and it's fair to say that her performance was the reason for the late resurgence in the Oscar race (that nobody predicted) and that amazing VFX win. The Academy liked her and the film,so she would have probably won for Ex Machina as well. I remember some secret Oscar ballots and various voters mentioned her performance in EM ,even in Testament of Youth (imo,another nomination-worthy performance ) among the reasons why they were voting for her. Personally speaking,I would have liked to see her winning for EM,a more supporting role and certainly not a conventional Oscar winning role. *But she deserved to win for her body of work in any case.*
> 
> 
> Yes,I agree. But I wouldn't be surprised to see him in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexico,Austin,Costa Rica,Cape Town..  This trend of the fake sightings planted by PR Posse continues..
> 
> TAU clips:
> http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...an-gleeson-have-heated-exchange-a3475576.html
> 
> https://uk.movies.yahoo.com/trespas...r-star-in-exclusive-first-clip-104939294.html


Oscar isnt awarded for body of work. Its awarded based on individual performances and I agree with you, she had much better performances than the bore that was the Danish Girl. Ex Machina was so much better. She just won for that role because of campaigning by her and the studio.


----------



## Esizzle

*[*/QUOTE]"Just Askin, post: 31103266, member: 583000"]Michael spotted in Japan..yey. Michael seen in L.A..oooh, what's he wearing? Fans pic in China...oh wonder where he's going? *Spotted in Cape Town, where his girlfriend is....No no that's not him, fake sighting, dodgy picture.   Give me a break people![*/QUOTE]
But who exactly said he wasnt not in Cape Town? I am confused. Did not see any posts on here saying the sighting was fake. Interesting.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, really... Leo anyone? Julia Roberts (what the F was that). Sandra Bullock (scratching my head). Should I go on?...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> LOL!  I also suspect he went from looking gorgeous and hot to back to looking old and haggard since his location and/or who he's with seem to have a deep effect on his appearance.



In 3-2-1.... cue the knives being sharpened .... 

Michael heading straight to Alicia after his Asian tour demonstrates once again that she is where he wants to be. Whether Michael accompanies Alicia to LA or not, it's a certainty she will receive a tirade of spite whatever she wears at the Oscars.


----------



## mollie12

I don't think we've seen this before.


> Kaluuya is now shooting Marvel’s _Black Panther_, and will star in The Kitchen which he wrote and was workshopped at Sundance last year. Michael Fassbender is producing that one.



It's buried in a story about Kaluuya being cast in Steve McQueen's Widows.  
http://deadline.com/2017/02/daniel-kaluuya-cast-widows-steve-mcqueen-movie-get-out-1201975266/


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I don't think we've seen this before.
> 
> 
> It's buried in a story about Kaluuya being cast in Steve McQueen's Widows.
> http://deadline.com/2017/02/daniel-kaluuya-cast-widows-steve-mcqueen-movie-get-out-1201975266/



I've seen references to it on DMC's twitter page. I believe Kaluuya has been working closely with Daniel Emerson, one of Michael's partners at DMC. I understand it is DMC rather than Michael alone producing.


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.bifa.film/independents/trespass-against-us


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> https://www.bifa.film/independents/trespass-against-us
> View attachment 3616029


I'm off to check it out on Monday!


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> I'm off to check it out on Monday!


I'm gonna continue my personal push with this film. My Hope is that even if only some  people get it and see the bigger picture , that it will at least spark some awareness and discussion. It is a whole section of our community that seems to have been pushed aside without proper, positive recognition since day dot. Attainment in education  for these children is the lowest of any group in the UK. Just because people have a different cultural way of learning (oral rather than written) doesn't mean the system can't be adapted for them to have the same chances as everyone else. Sick of seeing the words P...y and G..o still being used as though they are acceptable terms. Gypsy, Roma, Travellers have their own Cultural identity and should be treated as any other minority group in the UK. I think until that starts happening in our society people will do what they need to do to live their lives.     Sorry for the rant but needed to say it.
I'm gonna watch it for the 3rd time Monday.


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> I'm gonna continue my personal push with this film. My Hope is that even if only some  people get it and see the bigger picture , that it will at least spark some awareness and discussion. It is a whole section of our community that seems to have been pushed aside without proper, positive recognition since day dot. Attainment in education  for these children is the lowest of any group in the UK. Just because people have a different cultural way of learning (oral rather than written) doesn't mean the system can't be adapted for them to have the same chances as everyone else. Sick of seeing the words P...y and G..o still being used as though they are acceptable terms. Gypsy, Roma, Travellers have their own Cultural identity and should be treated as any other minority group in the UK. I think until that starts happening in our society people will do what they need to do to live their lives.     Sorry for the rant but needed to say it.
> I'm gonna watch it for the 3rd time Monday.



3rd time, Thats great. Must be good so!

I understand what your saying,
Everyone is equal in this world
...unfortunately there are a lot of small minded people who disagree


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> 3rd time, Thats great. Must be good so!
> 
> I understand what your saying,
> Everyone is equal in this world
> ...unfortunately there are a lot of small minded people who disagree


Well it's a small budget film, probably working best with a British/Irish audience, I think excellent performances all round, made me laugh and shed a tear and I'm glad it was made. Sacrificial super goats, puppy's, car chases and a gorgeous Fassbender...enjoy.


----------



## Esizzle

So Assasins Creed failed to make much of an impact in China box office (read: didn't make any impact). Too bad. Perhaps next time he tries to make a video game movie, he shouldn't go around saying he has never played the game before. 
At least Michael has his industry imposed vacation in beautiful Cape Town with his one true love (lol). Maybe he can mingle with some people at oscars tonight and try to get another job. 
Assassins creed DVD is coming out in March in the US, for anyone that missed seeing it in theaters.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

His one true love must be you, which would explain the invisibility to go with the anonymity.  Ain't life grand.


----------



## Esizzle

Nah his one true love is Alicia Vikander according to you and a couple other people on here. 
The way he looks most days, I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole (Michaels own words used for him lol). At least his girlfriend was looking good last night.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> His one true love must be you, which would explain the invisibility to go with the anonymity.  Ain't life grand.


 sshhh but I kind of think he's still in Cape Town


----------



## Hackensack

Good lord, some people are vile.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Good lord, some people are vile.


Some people actually have no interest in Michael. It's us they have a problem with. Box office doom based on one mans say so. Proper weekend figures not released yet. Only for Friday which works on averages. Ignore button works well.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The struggle is real folks, and it's not just vile, it's pitiful.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> sshhh but I kind of think he's still in Cape Town



Ah yes, Michael was spotted in Cape Town with Dominic West yesterday afternoon, apres surf. Bet he's looking forward to Alicia getting back to him [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

That some people think they have the sort of positive persona someone like Michael would go for .


----------



## Esizzle

...but who are these people who would actually _want_ Michael to go for them? That's the bigger question.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> That some people think they have the sort of positive persona someone like Michael would go for .



Never mind Michael, I don't think anybody in their right mind would go for some people!


----------



## Hackensack

Well, I wouldn't want Michael to go for me, because I know he's already taken!


----------



## Just Askin

I love this thread. We post such good stuff that we even attract a following from people that don't like Michael. They can't resist this thread.


----------



## Just Askin

Anyone else hearing that AC has done great in China this weekend? Trying to confirm the figures but looks like     the numbers are way higher than the US opening weekend.


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Anyone else hearing that AC has done great in China this weekend? Trying to confirm the figures but looks like     the numbers are way higher than the US opening weekend.


 No, it tanked in China.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> So Assasins Creed failed to make much of an impact in China box office (read: didn't make any impact). Too bad. Perhaps next time he tries to make a video game movie, he shouldn't go around saying he has never played the game before.
> At least Michael has his industry imposed vacation in beautiful Cape Town with his one true love (lol). Maybe he can mingle with some people at oscars tonight and try to get another job.
> Assassins creed DVD is coming out in March in the US, for anyone that missed seeing it in theaters.


seriously though...the amount of intereview's he said he didn't play the game. 1# At least he was being honest 2# and in hindsight he should of played it for at least week to keep the press happy


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Anyone else hearing that AC has done great in China this weekend? Trying to confirm the figures but looks like     the numbers are way higher than the US opening weekend.



Doing ok for Friday - Sunday about RMB110 millions


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> No, it tanked in China.


Says who?


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> seriously though...the amount of intereview's he said he didn't play the game. 1# At least he was being honest 2# and in hindsight he should of played it for at least week to keep the press happy


Lol haha I love your post. Yes at least he was being honest! If Ubisoft makes a sequel, Michael might want to try the game out.


----------



## Esizzle

Michael looked so good in China and Japan that I was actually hoping for him to come to the Oscars. Too bad he hates award ceremonies. At least he could've come for the good after parties.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Doing ok for Friday - Sunday about RMB110 millions


Isn't that 16M us Dollars? Seems his team may know their jobs after all. Cool.


----------



## Morgane

Save for "some people" who were just waiting to make nonsensical comparisons,nobody expected a Warcraft-level performance in China. That was an exceptional event. Actually,Warcraft didn't even have legs because it had an incredible drop after the OW.
What is really disappointing is that AC was released in China with another video game adaptation that has even incredibly surpassed predictions with the third-highest opening day of all time for a HW film (after Fast and Furious 7 and Warcraft). Like Warcraft,that wasn't a normal BO performance. AC doesn't have an established fanbase like Resident Evil and Warcraft. I doubt that all the people who attended the promotional events were hardcore AC fans.. Most of them were there for him because they're fans,they know him thanks to the XMen films. In the end  AC will  gross something like 35-40M. It's respectable,imo. As BO analysts have noticed,its current worldwide total would be really good if it had a lower budget. But it will surely double it and,after all is said and done,it has still good chances to break even. And I doubt something or someone is forcing him to take some months off from acting because it was planned three years ago,after _nine films _shot without taking a break..
Talking in general,it looks like some people love to imagine him living his miserable life with a PR girlfriend and zero prospects... I doubt Fassbender is crying in his hotel room in Cape Town..




pearlyqueen said:


> Ah yes, Michael was spotted in Cape Town with Dominic West yesterday afternoon, apres surf. Bet he's looking forward to Alicia getting back to him [emoji7]


Planted sighting?
I was hoping to see pap strolls this week end..  This fauxmance is disappointing.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I love this thread. We post such good stuff that we even attract a following from people that don't like Michael. They can't resist this thread.



In term of different or non-favorable comments on movies or career choice, I find it ok if it is on good-faith basis. Personal attacks on private life are very absurd on the other hand.


----------



## Just Askin

Bit confused. Forbes published an estimated take of 6M us. It published that at 12pm on 24th, which is 8.30pm 24th in China. AC opened on 24th. Do they employ Charles Xavier or something?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Isn't that 16M us Dollars? Seems his team may know their jobs after all. Cool.



It is RMB118 millions. In current onshore fx rate  6.853, it's about USD17.22 for 3 days


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Bit confused. Forbes published an estimated take of 6M us. It published that at 12pm on 24th, which is 8.30pm 24th in China. AC opened on 24th. Do they employ Charles Xavier or something?



Think the figure USD6 millions is for Friday one day only


----------



## Selayang430

Do not confused by the Friday-only number (usd 6 millions) Vs 3-day total (usd17 millions）
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3617557


----------



## mollie12

Just noticed MF's former PR Paula in a photo with Barry Jenkins at the Oscars.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Just noticed MF's former PR Paula in a photo with Barry Jenkins at the Oscars.



Yes, she's still working in the same field. Guess Michael had his reasons to work with Emma since last Spring. Maybe easier as she's Alicia's friend and is UK based?


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I was hoping to see pap strolls this week end..  This fauxmance is disappointing.



IKR?!  It's the Oscars!  Perfect time and so easy to get some good press to fuel your fauxmance.  I can't imagine why they would spend all their time together away from cameras (what's the point?) and then fail to appear together on hollywood's biggest night.  They're doing the very opposite of what any HW pr couple would do.  Must be trying some reverse psychology on us because the alternative...that they're really a committed couple... is just too unbelievable.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> IKR?!  It's the Oscars!  Perfect time and so easy to get some good press to fuel your fauxmance.  I can't imagine why they would spend all their time together away from cameras (what's the point?) and then fail to appear together on hollywood's biggest night.  They're doing the very opposite of what any HW pr couple would do.  Must be trying some reverse psychology on us because the alternative...that they're really a committed couple... is just too unbelievable.



Haha - so true! But don't forget the occasional sneaky pic on Instagram of them together in private screams PR just as much as pimping on the red carpet... LOL


----------



## mollie12

A new Alien:Covenant trailer will supposedly be playing before showtimes of Logan.


----------



## Selayang430

Alicia of course !


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia of course !
> 
> View attachment 3618822
> View attachment 3618823



Was there a question...?!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Was there a question...?!



Yes - he was asked who he would love to work with as producers. He answered Jennifer Lawrence, Kate Winslet and said 'Alicia of course '. He was serious at first but laughed after the fans' response [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Well it's a small budget film, probably working best with a British/Irish audience, I think excellent performances all round, made me laugh and shed a tear and I'm glad it was made. Sacrificial super goats, puppy's, car chases and a gorgeous Fassbender...enjoy.


I thought it was good!
The accents are on point and the dialogues is witty in parts.
Michael looks great


----------



## Morgane

baewatch said:


> seriously though...the amount of intereview's he said he didn't play the game. 1# At least he was being honest 2# and in hindsight he should of played it for at least week to keep the press happy


He said that he had hever played the game when Ubisoft approached him. But  he said that he played it before filming:
https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...ar-michael-fassbender-never-played-video-game
"“I hadn’t played it before these guys approached me,” said Fassbender, who will also take a hands-on producer’s role. “I’ve played it since mainly to get an idea of the physicality of the character."




Allie28 said:


> IKR?!  It's the Oscars!  Perfect time and so easy to get some good press to fuel your fauxmance.  I can't imagine why they would spend all their time together away from cameras (what's the point?) and then fail to appear together on hollywood's biggest night.  They're doing the very opposite of what any HW pr couple would do.  Must be trying some reverse psychology on us because the alternative...that they're really a committed couple... is just too unbelievable.


 But this absence leaves the door open for other conspiracy theories.. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, she's still working in the same field. Guess Michael had his reasons to work with Emma since last Spring. Maybe easier as she's Alicia's friend and is UK based?


It's possible that Paula Woods is mainly working with studios during the awards season. She also worked for Fox when they were campaigning for 12 Years a Slave.


----------



## mollie12

Selayang430 said:


> Yes - he was asked who he would love to work with as producers. He answered Jennifer Lawrence, Kate Winslet and said 'Alicia of course '. He was serious at first but laughed after the fans' response [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



I don't know if it's a time thing, or if it's because everything TLBO-related is over, or if he was more comfortable in Asia for some reason, but between the answer to that question and the question in Japan about where they visited, it seems like he's a little looser about making references to her.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> I don't know if it's a time thing, or if it's because everything TLBO-related is over, or if he was more comfortable in Asia for some reason, but between the answer to that question and the question in Japan about where they visited, it seems like he's a little looser about making references to her.



There is another possibility. Alicia visited both countries before also so fans are familiar with them both. And fans from both countries, Japan and China, adore them as a couple. From the interactions (Q&A) between him and Asian fans, it's very obvious that they wish them well and Michael knew that. I think that also makes him feel comfortable. He didn't have to put much of his guard up.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> I don't know if it's a time thing, or if it's because everything TLBO-related is over, or if he was more comfortable in Asia for some reason, but between the answer to that question and the question in Japan about where they visited, it seems like he's a little looser about making references to her.



My guess : (1) The fans here adore them as a couple here. (2) they have been together more than 2 years and he is more comfortable to talk about her now (3) the organizer fed him lots of foods and made his guard down.


----------



## aprilmayjune

still don't know how to post gifsets but this is rul cute

http://jacintatveit.tumblr.com/post/157795509798/the-question-was-if-you-become-a-producer-or


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> I thought it was good!
> The accents are on point and the dialogues is witty in parts.
> Michael looks great


I watched it at Covent Garden last night. Good reaction from the audience, laughs, gasps and the odd breath holding moment. Really got to appreciate the soundtrack, yesterday too. Brendan Gleeson was pure magic. As for Michael...still amazed at how much he can deliver without actually uttering a word sometimes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> My guess : (1) The fans here adore them as a couple here. (2) they have been together more than 2 years and he is more comfortable to talk about her now (3) the organizer fed him lots of foods and made his guard down.



All of these factors I think plus TLBO being in the past now; I imagine he/they were very conscious of the media being intrusive into their love life during promo and consequently were more guarded. Maybe he is also aware of the hostility towards Alicia from some of his so called "fans" in the USA which makes him more protective of her/their relationship when in America. As you say, in Asia and other places this doesn't happen.

Both Michael and Alicia have repeatedly said they have never hid the fact they are a couple but they just don't want to share personal or intimate details. So when Michael was recently asked if he and Alicia would be starting a family soon he immediately shut that down saying "that's personal". But when asked about less intimate aspects of their life he's definitely more relaxed talking publicly about it now.


----------



## mollie12

Another SongtoSong gif: https://twitter.com/songtosongmovie/status/836647487452557312


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> As for Michael...still amazed at how much he can deliver without actually uttering a word sometimes.


so true. he owns the camera lens all the way through.
It must be difficult for actors to have that control of not doing or saying much and within that really performing


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


>




Thanks - Michael is barely in this trailer!


----------



## mollie12

I wonder what this is about?

https://www.facebook.com/johnwlawson/posts/10154481080077683


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I wonder what this is about?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/johnwlawson/posts/10154481080077683



I saw that too; intriguing... Could be a film where actor lookalikes are required?


----------



## mollie12

It feels like they're hiding everything android related.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> It's possible that Paula Woods is mainly working with studios during the awards season. She also worked for Fox when they were campaigning for 12 Years a Slave.



Paula is on Instagram and is working in the same role throughout the year, just for other clients as her posts there show. It looks like she made some changes in her personal life which may have had some bearing on her not working for Michael anymore. However she is clearly still on close terms with Michael/DMC as one of her posts there is of a bouquet of flowers from "Team MF" and who she describes as her best friends [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


>




Scary, scary stuff!  I have a feeling this film is going to be huge.

I also wonder why we haven't seen much of the androids.  It seems like the little bits we have seen have all been of Walter, not David.  I wanna know what David's been up to since Prometheus.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> It feels like they're hiding everything android related.


Good strategy. Keep that mystery alive. And I suspect he has a bigger role than I thought. He is placed at the first among casts, not like in Prometheus.


----------



## mollie12

Allie28 said:


> Scary, scary stuff!  I have a feeling this film is going to be huge.
> 
> I also wonder why we haven't seen much of the androids.  It seems like the little bits we have seen have all been of Walter, not David.  I wanna know what David's been up to since Prometheus.



I think we probably have seen David in the promos, but he doesn't have blond hair (remember, he had to dye it in Prometheus).


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> I think we probably have seen David in the promos, but he doesn't have blond hair (remember, he had to dye it in Prometheus).



Ah, that's true.

And IA with Ginger that Michael's role(s) are much bigger than the trailer suggests.  It was generally viewed that Michael's portrayal of David was the best thing in Prometheus.  Even folks who didn't like the film, liked him in it.  And he was in Sydney for all of the filming if I'm remembering that right.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mollie12

A lot of the fanboy movie blogs/sites posted reports of their Alien:Covenant set visits today. They're pretty spoilery and can be found on Collider/Slashfilm, etc.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> A lot of the fanboy movie blogs/sites posted reports of their Alien:Covenant set visits today. They're pretty spoilery and can be found on Collider/Slashfilm, etc.


Thanks for the tip!  Those were fun.


----------



## aprilmayjune

apropos of nothing and i know zero things about their relationship but every time i see a picture of zoe kravitz i'm like dang fassbender how'd you mess that one up??? she's such a babe and seems like, terminally cool


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> apropos of nothing and i know zero things about their relationship but every time i see a picture of zoe kravitz i'm like dang fassbender how'd you mess that one up??? she's such a babe and seems like, terminally cool



Why would you assume there was any "messing up"?  They're still friends and it seemed like for ages she was more into casual dating.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Why would you assume there was any "messing up"?  They're still friends and it seemed like for ages she was more into casual dating.


it makes sense if it was casual i guess, i just can't imagine a world in which anyone would be in a serious relationship with her and _want _to break up. whoever ends up with her is so lucky--and gets some badass inlaws!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> apropos of nothing and i know zero things about their relationship but every time i see a picture of zoe kravitz i'm like dang fassbender how'd you mess that one up??? she's such a babe and seems like, terminally cool


She is the definition of cool. Watch her on big little lies on HBO. She is so cute on it!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> it makes sense if it was casual i guess, i just can't imagine a world in which anyone would be in a serious relationship with her and _want _to break up. whoever ends up with her is so lucky--and gets some badass inlaws!


Whatever it was, seems they all stayed on good terms.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Whatever it was, seems they all stayed on good terms.
> View attachment 3620815
> View attachment 3620816
> View attachment 3620817



Michael and Zoe struck me as an unlikely pairing but it's good they've remained on friendly terms. She and Alicia also seem friendly too, probably knows her through Michael.


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Trespass Against Us



Funny how you were just saying this a few days ago, that travelers should be treated equally and now this good news in Ireland: http://www.irishtimes.com/opinion/ethnic-recognition-a-momentous-step-for-irish-travellers-1.2994239
Good timing with the film!


----------



## Esizzle

Lol look at Alicia 100% "natural" tan (read: orange af spray tan) next to Dakota and Zoe. She works really very hard for that tan. 
Yes Zoe seems like a such a cool person that even a dull personality would be friends with her. And why shouldn't she be? Everyone in Hollywood has slept with each other. Who cares about that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some Alien info here:

http://www.joblo.com/movie-news/ali...chael-fassbender-katherine-waterston-more-263


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Funny how you were just saying this a few days ago, that travelers should be treated equally and now this good news in Ireland: http://www.irishtimes.com/opinion/ethnic-recognition-a-momentous-step-for-irish-travellers-1.2994239
> Good timing with the film!


Yeah really good timing for the film.
Still a long way to go. They have been recognised as having their own ethnic identity,in the UK since 2011, supposedly covered by the 2010 discrimination act. Through work, I know many that won't give their true ethnicity for fear of recrimination. Kids face open racist comments directed towards their community because they are white and so not automatically recognised as part of a minority group.
The Writer, Director and Michael spoke about this at the London FF in October. So glad they had the balls to make Trespass Against Us. That being said, the film is blinding just as entertainment. Think it's was Georgie Smiths Dad, Michael said, that helped him with the accent.
Georgie Smith 'Tyson' was in a BBC production after filming TAU.


----------



## Just Askin

I like happy people


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I like happy people
> View attachment 3621149



Oh yes, me too! Much preferable to sad negative types - give them a very wide berth.
And these two are so cute and happy, very uplifting looking at them [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

sorry but this will forever be the best photo of them, i really think it captures their entire relationship


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't find Zoe that interesting to be honest. Now, her parents, especially Lenny, that's another story.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't find Zoe that interesting to be honest. Now, her parents, especially Lenny, that's another story.



I'm with you on this. Seems like a classic case of offspring of famous parents cashing in on their names.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> sorry but this will forever be the best photo of them, i really think it captures their entire relationship
> View attachment 3621194



Now you have me intrigued... do you have a back story to elaborate....??!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm with you on this. Seems like a classic case of offspring of famous parents cashing in on their names.


Precisely. And more power to her as I would do the same if I were in her shoes.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Now you have me intrigued... do you have a back story to elaborate....??!


i mean it seems pretty clear that one of them--guessing him, since he has a tendency to laugh at his own jokes before even finishing them_--_just said something corny and terrible, likely a pun of some kind based on past behavior, and she's about to add to it, and they're both wearing a combined what, 10K of designer clothes, probably, but still being dorks bc, super-serious work ethic aside, they seem to egg each other on like overgrown children. 2.5 years in a nutshell, IMO


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> i mean it seems pretty clear that one of them--guessing him, since he has a tendency to laugh at his own jokes before even finishing them_--_just said something corny and terrible, likely a pun of some kind based on past behavior, and she's about to add to it, and they're both wearing a combined what, 10K of designer clothes, probably, but still being dorks bc, super-serious work ethic aside, they seem to egg each other on like overgrown children. 2.5 years in a nutshell, IMO



Haha, you may well have something there. I noticed when I saw them together that Michael is always looking round and checking on Alicia, like he needs to know where she is and she's ok;seems like he's very protective of her. And in their joint interviews I get the impression he seems keen to have her approval.


----------



## Morgane

http://collider.com/alien-covenant-prometheus/
Special effects supervisor Neil Corbould told us:
"He did listen to the criticism, if you like, of [Prometheus] and people wanted more aliens. The other thing as well is that certain studios want to make a certain movie, and sometimes your hands are tied for horror. If you’re making it for a PG-13 or 15, your hands are tied to give proper horrors. But when the gloves are off and it’s 18 or R-rated, then you can make the movie exactly what you want — with more aliens. *He listened to the audience, that they want more aliens — they’re gonna get a lot more aliens. More than they probably anticipated."*
This makes me smile because I see people complaining because they want a proper Prometheus  sequel and  more of the Engineers mythos.  I'm among those who appreciated the ambitions of the story and the philosophical/religious  route they were taking,so I'm glad they're keeping the Engineers storyline:

"Sometimes when you’re on a set, there’s a particular subject that people will dance around or avoid. They may mention it or allude to it, but ask any pressing questions and you’ll be met with a smiling, “You’ll have to wait and see.” There were three of those subjects on the set of_ Covenant_: Elizabeth Shaw’s role in the film, rumored connections between Daniels and Ripley, and the Engineers. While the first two are to be expected, that last one is interesting because while no one was talking, The Engineers’ presence was evident at every turn."

" If there was one thing that was made abundantly clear throughout the conversations on set, it’s that _Covenant_, like _Prometheus_, is very much rooted in the idea of creation myths. Who created David? Man. Who created man? The Engineers. But who created the Engineers? And what comes next in the chain? What does man’s creation create? _Covenant_ is a film that looks to tell a broad-scale creation myth both backward and forwards at the same time. While it brings us closer to the events of _Alien_, to the birth of the biomechanical Xenomorph we all know and love, it also continues to look back at the story of human creation — a story we don’t understand nearly as well as we think we do from the story we were told in _Prometheus_.

At least that’s what we’re led to believe by Scott, who came to speak with us briefly while we were standing in the Hall of Heads. “We’ve reinvented the idea of_ Alien_, which is that _Covenant_ gets us a step closer to who and why was this thing designed to make human beings. And if you think it’s them,” Scott said, gesturing to the monolithic figures of the Engineers surrounding us, “you’re dead wrong.”

So what comes next and who came before? Those are mysteries yet to be discovered, but there’s no doubt that the Engineers are a key part of the answers."
http://collider.com/alien-covenant-engineers-prometheus-connection/#ridley-scott


I think they're still working on CGI,but I'm happy to read that Scott has kept most of the film practical and most of the sets were actually built:
http://www.joblo.com/movie-news/set-visit-1-alien-covenant-everything-we-learned-sfx-info-238

Interesting article about David/Walter:
http://collider.com/alien-covenant-david-michael-fassbender/#walter
"And while we all love David and his twisted, curious ways, Fassbender is also introducing another synthetic in _Covenant_, the next-generation model called Walter. Unlike the David 8’s, which effectively creeped the hell out of people with uncanny valley vibe, Walter is a nuts and bolts robot, stripped of any human characteristics:
Walter is very much a synthetic minus any of the human traits. So when the David 8’s came out, there was a resistance from people to that model. Because it freaked them out a little bit. Because he was demonstrating a lot of human qualities, and his programming was veering towards human characteristics, like ego and vanity and pride. They found that to be not so much useful as opposed to making people uncomfortable, so they designed the following models with fewer of those human traits. Well, none of them really. So Walter is just a very straightforward, logical synthetic really. He’s more like a Leonard Nimoy/Mr. Spock type character. Whereas David is…

Not only are we going to see Fassbender doing double duty, we will see the characters meet and interact. Waterson described it as one of the coolest things she’s ever seen on screen and joked, “I’m so excited for it…. and also jealous because they’re totally going to steal my thunder; those two robots.”


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Paula is on Instagram and is working in the same role throughout the year, just for other clients as her posts there show. It looks like she made some changes in her personal life which may have had some bearing on her not working for Michael anymore. However she is clearly still on close terms with Michael/DMC as one of her posts there is of a bouquet of flowers from "Team MF" and who she describes as her best friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619820


I'm glad to hear it!



Esizzle said:


> Lol look at Alicia 100% "natural" tan (read: orange af spray tan) next to Dakota and Zoe. She works really very hard for that tan.
> Yes Zoe seems like a such a cool person that even a dull personality would be friends with her. And why shouldn't she be? Everyone in Hollywood has slept with each other. Who cares about that.


_Maybe_  Alicia is also a cool person..
And I'm sure that if this pic hadn't been taken 13 years ago,she would have been accused of being covered in spray tan.










Source

Photographed by Frank W. Ockenfels (source: @johnsant87)





Does anyone know the source of these gifs?












https://fassy-stuff.tumblr.com/post/157567496856


----------



## Esizzle

Why would a 28 year old woman need her boyfriend to check up on her and make sure she is ok? How embarrassing.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She's new to worldwide fame, Einstein, he's protective of her. That's how I read the post, but unsurprisingly, you jumped on the negative.   She's been living independently since she was very young, she comes from a egalitarian country, _she doesn't need him to do anything_, he does because he wants to.


----------



## Esizzle

What worldwide fame? Lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She's new to worldwide fame, Einstein, he's protective of her. That's how I read the post, but unsurprisingly, you jumped on the negative.   She's been living independently since she was very young, she comes from a egalitarian country, _she doesn't need him to do anything_, he does because he wants to.



Exactly; who said anything about Alicia needing Michael to look out for her or behave protectively?? Typical distortion to try and paint a negative picture - gosh it's incredible how poorly developed comprehension skills can be!
As you CORRECTLY understood, Michael is protective of Alicia because HE wants to be, the way many people (especially men) are of someone they love.


----------



## Just Askin

Would a 28yr old woman need ....???  And therein lies some people's problem.


----------



## Just Askin

Are people aware that there is an Alicia Vikander thread if that's who they solely want to talk about.


----------



## Just Askin

U.K. Release 3/3/17


----------



## Just Askin

Hang around long enough and you might get to watch the whole film in clips


----------



## Flatsy

I have to admit, one of Michael's peccadilloes that bugs me: the phrase is "subject matter" not "topic matter".


----------



## mollie12

Interview with the Song to Song producers ahead of the SXSW premiere:
https://austinway.com/song-of-song-premieres-at-south-by-southwest-in-austin


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> I have to admit, one of Michael's peccadilloes that bugs me: the phrase is "subject matter" not "topic matter".


 Love this. After travelling around the "other" sites in Fassydom and reading some of the nasty accusations they put out about him, this has me crying
Finally a fault he is actually guilty of.


----------



## Just Askin

Nothing new but the man is looking mighty fine


----------



## Esizzle

XMEN Apocalypse is streaming in HBO NOW if anyone cares.


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRQhYNNB2WA/?taken-by=hildeleeolivier
Pic of Alicia and Michael in Capetown


----------



## Just Askin

What a way to spend a Sunday
https://twitter.com/diematie/status/838394231567831040
https://instagram.com/p/BRQhYNNB2WA/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3623991
> View attachment 3623992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a way to spend a Sunday
> https://twitter.com/diematie/status/838394231567831040
> https://instagram.com/p/BRQhYNNB2WA/



Michael and Alicia seem to love exploring the local sights and culture wherever they go. Today after lunch a trip to the Botanical Gardens [emoji173]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia seem to love exploring the local sights and culture wherever they go. Today after lunch a trip to the Botanical Gardens [emoji173]


And just before the naysayers jump on board, someone in the restaurant pic just confirmed it was taken today.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia seem to love exploring the local sights and culture wherever they go. Today after lunch a trip to the Botanical Gardens [emoji173]


That's what normal people do. It would be utterly weird to visit a place and get to live there FOR FREE and not sight see around the city.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm so jealous. I love ❤️ Kirstenbouch and Cape Town!


----------



## Just Askin

Wow..people on here have access to this couples finances! Please tell me more.


----------



## Just Askin

The tweet from the Student Paper showing the pic Michael took of students and Alicia.....actually being told off and advised on their headline by someone still ranting about the relationship being a pr stunt 
This is killing me


----------



## baewatch

I have to say that I can't warm to Alicia at all. At least Michael is happy - that's the main thing


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> The tweet from the Student Paper showing the pic Michael took of students and Alicia.....actually being told off and advised on their headline by someone still ranting about the relationship being a pr stunt
> This is killing me





#fakenews #verysad holy ****e i thought the only people who talked like that were ***** voters


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Someone needs to find a cure for that kind of sickness. Holy moly, that's embarrassing.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Wow..people on here have access to this couples finances! Please tell me more.


Since you asked...The production company producing LC is paying for Alicia's stay in Cape town, a hotel or rental . Unless you want to think that Michael is living separately from ALicia and paying for his own residence, their stay is paid for by the production company and therefore, FREE.


----------



## Just Askin

How do we know the production company isn't charging him rent? Maybe he don't get a towel or a chocolate under his pillow if he doesn't  pay his half. How do we know Michael  isn't renting the accommodation and charging the production company for Alicia's part of the rent?


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> Since you asked...The production company producing LC is paying for Alicia's stay in Cape town, a hotel or rental . Unless you want to think that Michael is living separately from ALicia and paying for his own residence, their stay is paid for by the production company and therefore, FREE.


I suspect this sort of thing is included in the contract negotiations and therefore not "free," but a part of the original contract.


----------



## baewatch

enough about their finances


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> I suspect this sort of thing is included in the contract negotiations and therefore not "free," but a part of the original contract.


You are speaking logic...a language that is foreign to that lot. #nobueno


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> I suspect this sort of thing is included in the contract negotiations and therefore not "free," but a part of the original contract.


Oh yes. Being paid to live and work there. Even better than free.


----------



## aprilmayjune

baewatch said:


> enough about their finances



Seriously, like who cares?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Everyone in the universe is paid to live and work. What's the meaning of this? Oy vey.


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Everyone in the universe is paid to live and work. What's the meaning of this? Oy vey.


In a new beautiful city every few months. You know exactly what I meant.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Seriously, like who cares?


Well no one really but assignments are waiting to be penned, procrastination is my middle name and this place is full of lovely pictures and people.


----------



## mollie12

Yes, AV gets a per diem while she films TR.  That doesn't necessarily mean that all of her living expenses are covered, and it certainly doesn't mean that MF is covered.  That really depends on the contract.  This is good info from a book on Film Production:

https://books.google.com/books?id=tdfX_eP7D3kC&pg=PA42&lpg=PA42&dq=film+shoots+per+diem&source=bl&ots=61xggKB7ou&sig=tHcTIZIQZsP6abQtceDA_IWYFqM&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiBsYDassDSAhUpr1QKHXcVDqsQ6AEIUDAI#v=onepage&q=film shoots per diem&f=false

Basically, the production may have covered all the costs of whatever home they are renting, but it wouldn't be that surprising if AV/MF had to cover any difference in cost between the allotted living allowance for the production's chosen hotel and whatever more upscale place they chose to live.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Esizzle said:


> In a new beautiful city every few months. You know exactly what I meant.


Sounds like you need to change your profession and that's a different story entirely.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Everyone in the universe is paid to live and work. What's the meaning of this? Oy vey.



What's the gripe now? The shade is becoming increasingly obscure, I've long given up trying to fathom the motivation.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> What's the gripe now? The shade is becoming increasingly obscure, I've long given up trying to fathom the motivation.


So someone said Michael and Alicia are enjoying sight seeing then someone else said that's normal considering they have free accommodation in CT and then someone else asked for bank details or something. They weren't actually provided but an explanation of how film production finance and housing thingys work was. Someone, maybe moi, said maybe Michael's the Billy big Bol...ks and paid for the surf shack himself cos he was missing something under his pillow. Then it was like who cares anyway? We did actually get some proper info on production finance (read that later, thank you). Then someone else is looking for a new job and someone Said "oy vey " which made me laugh cos I haven't heard that in ages, then you of all people, Pearly , show up and start asking questions. Now I'm confused and feel a headache coming on. I think.


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Sounds like you need to change your profession and that's a different story entirely.


How do you know what my profession is and if I need to change it?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> So someone said Michael and Alicia are enjoying sight seeing then someone else said that's normal considering they have free accommodation in CT and then someone else asked for bank details or something. They weren't actually provided but an explanation of how film production finance and housing thingys work was. Someone, maybe moi, said maybe Michael's the Billy big Bol...ks and paid for the surf shack himself cos he was missing something under his pillow. Then it was like who cares anyway? We did actually get some proper info on production finance (read that later, thank you). Then someone else is looking for a new job and someone Said "oy vey " which made me laugh cos I haven't heard that in ages, then you of all people, Pearly , show up and start asking questions. Now I'm confused and feel a headache coming on. I think.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Esizzle said:


> How do you know what my profession is and if I need to change it?


I don't CARE, but you seem to be begrudging their way of life based on their profession. Do you even remember what it is you were talking about? Don't answer that,  I'm now slowly backing away from the twilight zone.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So someone said Michael and Alicia are enjoying sight seeing then someone else said that's normal considering they have free accommodation in CT and then someone else asked for bank details or something. They weren't actually provided but an explanation of how film production finance and housing thingys work was. Someone, maybe moi, said maybe Michael's the Billy big Bol...ks and paid for the surf shack himself cos he was missing something under his pillow. Then it was like who cares anyway? We did actually get some proper info on production finance (read that later, thank you). Then someone else is looking for a new job and someone Said "oy vey " which made me laugh cos I haven't heard that in ages, then you of all people, Pearly , show up and start asking questions. Now I'm confused and feel a headache coming on. I think.



LOL [emoji23][emoji23] Think it was me who made that bold statement that Michael and Alicia are enjoying sightseeing .... never thought it would lead to a "Spanish Inquisition" on who's paying what for their accommodation and living expenses in SA...


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't CARE, but you seem to be begrudging their way of life based on their profession. Do you even remember what it is you were talking about? Don't answer that,  I'm now slowly backing away from the twilight zone.


I know exactly what I was talking about and I did not begrudge anyones way of life or profession. Dont make stuff up.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL [emoji23][emoji23] Think it was me who made that bold statement that Michael and Alicia are enjoying sightseeing .... never thought it would lead to a "Spanish Inquisition" on who's paying what for their accommodation and living expenses in SA...



The most Michael could 'save' in expenses is accommodation if he shares the room/apartment provided by the production house and not looking for other accommodations for two of them. 

I agree with you they are enjoying sightseeing during free time. Again I believe Alicia picked it and Michael just followed her lead ! [emoji8]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL [emoji23][emoji23] Think it was me who made that bold statement that Michael and Alicia are enjoying sightseeing .... never thought it would lead to a "Spanish Inquisition" on who's paying what for their accommodation and living expenses in SA...


Always causing hassle. Was gonna mention a certain football team but then remembered Harry Kane's current form...so I won't


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Always causing hassle. Was gonna mention a certain football team but then remembered Harry Kane's current form...so I won't



COYS [emoji41]


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Interview with the Song to Song producers ahead of the SXSW premiere:
> https://austinway.com/song-of-song-premieres-at-south-by-southwest-in-austin


"And it was shot at two South by Southwests, three ACL Music Fests, and twice at the late, great Fun Fun Fun Fest (including during the movie’s development stage)."
Interesting. I didn't know this. I can't even imagine the amount of material they had to edit.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Someone needs to find a cure for that kind of sickness. Holy moly, that's embarrassing.


It's nothing compared to what I've read over the past few years,above all about her.



aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3624249
> 
> #fakenews #verysad holy ****e i thought the only people who talked like that were ***** voters


 I've just seen that someone on instagram insists that the other pic is "old". One of the many huge PR stunts plotted by "Emma" to keep the fauxmance relevant on twitter and instagram accounts that nobody care about.. It's obviously part of a an intricate and smart PR strategy,but after planting breakup rumors on Celeb Dirty Laundry,the student newspaper is a new low for PR prosse..


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> COYS [emoji41]


Lol was just about to hit the li-e button then realised what I was doing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> The most Michael could 'save' in expenses is accommodation if he shares the room/apartment provided by the production house and not looking for other accommodations for two of them.
> 
> I agree with you they are enjoying sightseeing during free time. Again I believe Alicia picked it and Michael just followed her lead ! [emoji8]



Michael's not the fussy type with accommodation, I'm sure he's very happy to share whatever was provided for Alicia. 

IA it was probably Alicia who chose to go to the Botanical Gardens, much like the gardens at Kanazawa in Japan. Michael seems happy following her lead, she's likely introducing him to new interests too [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> "And it was shot at two South by Southwests, three ACL Music Fests, and twice at the late, great Fun Fun Fun Fest (including during the movie’s development stage)."
> Interesting. I didn't know this. I can't even imagine the amount of material they had to edit.
> 
> 
> It's nothing compared to what I've read over the past few years,above all about her.
> 
> 
> I've just seen that someone on instagram insists that the other pic is "old". One of the many huge PR stunts plotted by "Emma" to keep the fauxmance relevant on twitter and instagram accounts that nobody care about.. It's obviously part of a an intricate and smart PR strategy,but after planting breakup rumors on Celeb Dirty Laundry,the student newspaper is a new low for PR prosse..



But naturally all pics of Michael and Alicia together in their private life must be old or planted by the conniving "Emma".... otherwise they'd be proof that they are a committed couple... and that prospect can't be tolerated in certain quarters (aka Denial Land).


----------



## Esizzle

http://www.gossipcop.com/alicia-vikander-break-up-michael-fassbender-split/

Did "Emma" confirm this though? Does she have clients other than Michael and Alicia to keep her busy when they dont have any promotional duties?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lol was just about to hit the li-e button then realised what I was doing.



You know you secretly wanted to like it....lol [emoji6]


----------



## Allie28

My thoughts in emojis....



They came full circle.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> You know you secretly wanted to like it....lol [emoji6]


Born in Tufnell P. Not even for a one nighter with Mr .F


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Born in Tufnell P. Not even for a one nighter with Mr .F



What about a two nighter with Mr F...? I was born in Stroud Green but it's COYS all the way for me!


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.bilibili.com/video/av8903689/
Gorgeous



2:55 spoil sports


----------



## Just Askin

The sun bleached tips


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> But naturally all pics of Michael and Alicia together in their private life must be old or planted by the conniving "Emma".... otherwise they'd be proof that they are a committed couple... and that prospect can't be tolerated in certain quarters (aka Denial Land).


Old _and _staged..



Esizzle said:


> http://www.gossipcop.com/alicia-vikander-break-up-michael-fassbender-split/
> 
> Did "Emma" confirm this though? Does she have clients other than Michael and Alicia to keep her busy when they dont have any promotional duties?


It's not like Gossip Cop asks publicists' permission if they want to debunk something like Celeb Dirty Laundry,one of those sites that uses twitter bots.. Apparently Gossip Cop likes to debunk everything,even CDL:  http://www.gossipcop.com/?s=Celeb+dirty+laundry
And I'm pretty sure "Emma" knows that nobody was  going to use CDL as a source and write that they've split because he wasn't at the Oscars.. For those who think that it's all part of a huge PR strategy "to generate interest"..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Old _and _staged..
> 
> 
> It's not like Gossip Cop asks publicists' permission if they want to debunk something like Celeb Dirty Laundry,one of those sites that uses twitter bots.. Apparently Gossip Cop likes to debunk everything,even CDL:  http://www.gossipcop.com/?s=Celeb+dirty+laundry
> And I'm pretty sure "Emma" knows that nobody was  going to use CDL as a source and write that they've split because he wasn't at the Oscars.. For those who think that it's all part of a huge PR strategy "to generate interest"..



Seriously, does anybody with even half a brain follow trashy gossip sites let alone believe them??? "Celeb Dirty Laundry", that name alone is enough.... If only they didn't have their feeble minded followers to sustain their existence; the gossip industry is one that has grown too big for its boots.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av8903689/
> Gorgeous
> View attachment 3624465
> View attachment 3624466
> 
> 2:55 spoil sports



I enjoyed this - thanks!

"Happy shaking legs" [emoji23][emoji23] aka "fidget".

And Ian McKellen is a hoot, I think Michael is genuinely fond of him.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I know exactly what I was talking about and I did not begrudge anyones way of life or profession. Dont make stuff up.


Sad!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> http://www.gossipcop.com/alicia-vikander-break-up-michael-fassbender-split/
> Bigly!!
> Did "Emma" confirm this though? Does she have clients other than Michael and Alicia to keep her busy when they dont have any promotional duties?


Bigly!!


----------



## Selayang430

Michael in Modern Weekly (Shanghai). Soon there will be more pic. Alicia was on the same magazine when she did promo for Jason Bourne in Beijing last year.


----------



## HeitorDon

Uh. These days are impossible to even say that you're a Michael fan without people coming up with those false charges. Why Leasi never denied them in public? I mean, she never won anything over it. And why Michael never said anything about it too?


----------



## mollie12

Selayang430 said:


> Michael in Modern Weekly (Shanghai). Soon there will be more pic. Alicia was on the same magazine when she did promo for Jason Bourne in Beijing last year.
> 
> View attachment 3624842



That's a great, dramatic shot.

In other news, his micro-Tumblr fandom is truly insane.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> That's a great, dramatic shot.
> 
> In other news, his micro-Tumblr fandom is truly insane.


lol yesterday was not their best day


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> lol yesterday was not their best day



Today is even worse.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Today is even worse.


Now you're making me want to check.....ok maybe not!


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Now you're making me want to check.....ok maybe not!



Probably not, I would say.  Delusional, but also incredibly mean-spirited.


----------



## artemis09

mollie12 said:


> Today is even worse.


I haven't been paying a whole lot of attention to news about him lately to be honest, but it's nice to know that his fandom is still as batsh*t crazy as ever. It's tiring.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Probably not, I would say.  Delusional, but also incredibly mean-spirited.


Ouch...not a pretty sight. And those of us who are happy he's happy,whether you like his choices or not, are supposedly the twisted ones. One acount in trouble for not cropping Alicia out of pics anymore, another ranting about Michael's real PA and another finally realising what they are actually about and changing their name accordingly.  Also..two sightings and one pic of Michael from two separate professional bodies putting him in CT or a drunken tweet (gin all day..I'm impressed pal) saying he's seen Michael's double in London. Really hard to decide .


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^ LMAO in other words, just another day in the twilight zone.


----------



## HeitorDon

HeitorDon said:


> Uh. These days are impossible to even say that you're a Michael fan without people coming up with those false charges. Why Leasi never denied them in public? I mean, she never won anything over it. And why Michael never said anything about it too?



Anyhone to answer me?


----------



## Just Askin

HeitorDon said:


> Anyhone to answer me?


My take on it. She filed a complaint months after a supposed event and then dropped it. It seems she then went on to a PDA with him and spent a night with him. She has kids but didn't put the complaint or injunction request in for almost a year. No one was there so no one knows 100%. She did a very similar thing with a past partner. It was said even her own Dad casts doubts on it being real. I wasn't their. I don't know. But I do personally know about domestic abuse and all that it affects. *I choose not to believe it. * I've never, in the near 10 years of 'following' Michael, heard a single whisper of any sort of behaviour towards a partner that has been violent or would lead me to believe he is guilty of these accusations. He's nearly forty and dated many women. If this is who he is I think we would have heard more than just this one, very dubious accusation. I'm sick of seeing this banded about by supposed do gooders on social media. This sort of trivialisation deflects from the real abusers.
 I'm not gonna post anymore about this but will discuss it via p.m if anyone wants to.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> ^ LMAO in other words, just another day in the twilight zone.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> My take on it. She filed a complaint months after a supposed event and then dropped it. It seems she then went on to a PDA with him and spent a night with him. She has kids but didn't put the complaint or injunction request in for almost a year. No one was there so no one knows 100%. She did a very similar thing with a past partner. It was said even her own Dad casts doubts on it being real. I wasn't their. I don't know. But I do personally know about domestic abuse and all that it affects. *I choose not to believe it. * I've never, in the near 10 years of 'following' Michael, heard a single whisper of any sort of behaviour towards a partner that has been violent or would lead me to believe he is guilty of these accusations. He's nearly forty and dated many women. If this is who he is I think we would have heard more than just this one, very dubious accusation. I'm sick of seeing this banded about by supposed do gooders on social media. This sort of trivialisation deflects from the real abusers.
> I'm not gonna post anymore about this but will discuss it via p.m if anyone wants to.



I've no desire to post about these dubious allegations either, but just want to say I agree with your take on it 100%.
I would just add that she filed her allegation some 10 months after the alleged offence happened, after Michael had moved back to England, so was even less likely to pose any threat to her or her kids. Furthermore, the occasion when she claimed it happened was during a public event they both attended and there were photographs of her at the event showing no visible signs of injury. I also read somewhere that the LA police took an interest and found no evidence to back up her allegation. 

You're right that nobody other than the two of them know the truth, but IMO Michael is totally innocent here and is actually the victim due to his name being tarnished by false allegations.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Ouch...not a pretty sight. And those of us who are happy he's happy,whether you like his choices or not, are supposedly the twisted ones. One acount in trouble for not cropping Alicia out of pics anymore, another ranting about Michael's real PA and another finally realising what they are actually about and changing their name accordingly.  Also..two sightings and one pic of Michael from two separate professional bodies putting him in CT or a drunken tweet (gin all day..I'm impressed pal) saying he's seen Michael's double in London. Really hard to decide .



Beggars belief the lengths some people will go to just to keep their narrative going.... actually quite scary these people are (presumably) at large...they seem very unbalanced.
Suppose we should be grateful the vast majority of them live thousands of miles away from Michael (and Alicia).....


----------



## Just Askin

Greetings to Fassy Anons everywhere.


----------



## mollie12




----------



## Allie28

He's going to be such a d*uche in this....but a fine looking one!


----------



## gingerglory

Allie28 said:


> He's going to be such a d*uche in this....but a fine looking one!


And a hilarious one no less. LOL




and this https://play.spotify.com/user/songt...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open


----------



## JaneWT

Sorry for being late to the the Trespass Against Us conversational party - just catching up on stuff.  I hope that most people who managed to see TAU enjoyed it.  It's probably my favourite film of Michael's since the release of Steve Jobs, and I really wasn't expecting much before I saw it.  A few of the recent reviews I've managed to catch still irritated me due to their general ignorance, but TAU is a great addition to Michael's filmography; I love seeing him in smaller films.


----------



## JaneWT

The pictures from Song to Song are fabulous, aren't they!  Every.  Single.  One.   I keep forgetting that the premier is mere days away.  I know the event itself will be very understated, but I am still anxious to see how the film plays out.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mollie12

JaneWT said:


> The pictures from Song to Song are fabulous, aren't they!  Every.  Single.  One.   I keep forgetting that the premier is mere days away.  I know the event itself will be very understated, but I am still anxious to see how the film plays out.



I'm anxious too. I really hope he has a critical hit to start the year off, even if his part isn't all that amazing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I'm anxious too. I really hope he has a critical hit to start the year off, even if his part isn't all that amazing.



I'm expecting Michael's role to be the most interesting of Song to Song and he seems to be top billed along with Gosling. As expected Christian Bale has been cut. 

I predict it will be a 50/50 with some critics loving it and others not. Regardless I'm really looking forward to seeing it and wish a UK release date would be announced asap.


----------



## Allie28

I was starting to doubt we'd ever see "Song to Song" so I just want to see it!  IA critical response will probably be mixed per usual with Malick films.

In other news, Ridley Scott wants to make 6 more Alien films. The next one is already written and will film next year.  Doesn't say if Michael will be in any more but if it's up to Ridley, I'd say so.   http://www.indiewire.com/2017/03/ridley-scott-six-more-alien-movies-covenant-1201791116/


----------



## Allie28

*M Fassbender | MFO*‏ @MFOnline  29m29 minutes ago
Congratulations to Michael #Fassbender for your @IFTA Actor in a Leading Role - Film nomination for #TheLightBetweenOceans! #Film #Ireland


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mollie12




----------



## Just Askin

http://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/158162778451/song-to-song


----------



## mollie12

His character comes off as a bit of a ham/attention-seeker.

*Christopher Hooton*‏Verified account @ChristophHooton  1h1 hour ago
Terrence Malick's '*Song to Song*' has just done things to me. I'm not going to be the same for days.
don't wanna hype it but.. kinda life-changing
@sayabhishekrana [the actors are] completely at the top of their game


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> His character comes off as a bit of a ham/attention-seeker.
> 
> *Christopher Hooton*‏Verified account @ChristophHooton  1h1 hour ago
> Terrence Malick's '*Song to Song*' has just done things to me. I'm not going to be the same for days.
> don't wanna hype it but.. kinda life-changing
> @sayabhishekrana [the actors are] completely at the top of their game


And still no UK release date


----------



## mollie12

_It’s almost too perfect that Terrence Malick’s latest — billed as a music-fueled love story comprised of a dizzying amount of triangles, squares and other shapes we’ve yet to name — would bow at SXSW. Filmed in and around Austin and its thriving music scene, “Song to Song” partially takes place during the festival, and will surely thrill viewers who will recognize some hometown locales (“hey, I know that taco stand!”). But the film also boasts one of Malick’s most stacked casts yet (and that’s saying something), with Oscar nominees and winners like Michael Fassbender, Rooney Mara, Natalie Portman, and Ryan Gosling rounding out the starry set of marquee names (and they’re not the only ones, that’s all we will say…). Who wouldn’t want to watch these people do serious emotional damage to each other under beautifully lensed and deeply contemplative conditions? The film is set to open the festival, where it will undoubtedly be the hottest ticket in town. -Kate Erbland_

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/03/sxsw-2017-must-see-films-song-to-song-baby-driver-1201790211/


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## Hackensack

Fassbender and Linklater discuss Song to Song Saturday at SXSW--sounds interesting!

https://twitter.com/sxsw/status/839977692959309824


----------



## Selayang430

《周末画报Modern Weekly》#951 Style: Michael Fassbender.


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Fassbender and Linklater discuss Song to Song Saturday at SXSW--sounds interesting!
> 
> https://twitter.com/sxsw/status/839977692959309824



It's weird that Ryan and Rooney are the leads and scheduled to be at the fest, but MF is the only one doing this Q&A.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> It's weird that Ryan and Rooney are the leads and scheduled to be at the fest, but MF is the only one doing this Q&A.



Why do you think Ryan and Rooney are the leads?

The promotional advertising to date suggests those two plus Michael and Natalie are headlining. According to IMDb the credit order is:

Ryan
Natalie
Michael
Rooney


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Why do you think Ryan and Rooney are the leads?
> 
> The promotional advertising to date suggests those two plus Michael and Natalie are headlining. According to IMDb the credit order is:
> 
> Ryan
> Natalie
> Michael
> Rooney



Credit order doesn't necessarily indicate screen time/role importance.  Factors that influence credit include agent/bargaining power, contracts, and the fame of the actor at the time they sign the contract.  But I should have been more clear with my post.  I'm pretty sure that MF is a third "lead", but it's been pretty clear to me for a long time, since this movie began filming, that Ryan/Rooney were the main couple/draw and that MF is kind of an antagonist character.  That's been borne out by the advertising as well, IMO.


----------



## Hackensack

Aren't IMDB credits listed according to their "star meter," or ranking?  
It looks to me as if the publicity, at least, is featuring the four of them as equals but the plot seems to focus on Mara and Gosling.


----------



## mollie12




----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Aren't IMDB credits listed according to their "star meter," or ranking?
> It looks to me as if the publicity, at least, is featuring the four of them as equals but the plot seems to focus on Mara and Gosling.



This is how IMDb describes the listing:




IA with your interpretation, all four of them being shown as equals. The centre of the plot does seem to be Mara and Gosling but we've only had a brief glimpse and it's just as possible that Michael's role has equal weight.... Can't wait to see it - very frustrating waiting for a UK release date.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


>




Michael looks like he's just been in the sun here; I recall he and Alicia stopped by in Austin after their holiday in Mexico last November, and were seen at a bar with Malick, guess he recorded this then.


----------



## mchris55

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael looks like he's just been in the sun here; I recall he and Alicia stopped by in Austin after their holiday in Mexico last November, and were seen at a bar with Malick, guess he recorded this then.


It seems like MF has been in the sun for almost a year. Good luck with that....


----------



## HeitorDon

Just freaking out with Song2Song coming


----------



## HeitorDon

Does anyone else also thinks that Michael may get a double nominee at awards next year? If the producers of Song To Song put him in the supporting chategory (just as they did with Alicia last year and Dev in this), he may also run in the leading with Snowman. That's awesome.


----------



## mollie12

HeitorDon said:


> Does anyone else also thinks that Michael may get a double nominee at awards next year? If the producers of Song To Song put him in the supporting chategory (just as they did with Alicia last year and Dev in this), he may also run in the leading with Snowman. That's awesome.



Malick actors never really make a dent in the awards race.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael looks like he's just been in the sun here; I recall he and Alicia stopped by in Austin after their holiday in Mexico last November, and were seen at a bar with Malick, guess he recorded this then.


That's right, Pearly, there were these pics from Mexico in Nov



And then this one at the Austin track that was running the Ferrari course, a few days later.



It's great having a good memory...common sense helps too.


----------



## Just Askin

What is your name?
"Walter, We are Walter"
Can not wait for this now. Trailers have been excellent!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/walteryutani/status/840239306727927812


Genuine or not this is cool.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mollie12

*Dean Kakridas*‏ @ATX  1m1 minute ago
South by barely a day old and I’ve already had too much food & wine and even bumped into Michael *Fassbender* in my gym locker room. #SXSW17


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> *Dean Kakridas*‏ @ATX  1m1 minute ago
> South by barely a day old and I’ve already had too much food & wine and even bumped into Michael *Fassbender* in my gym locker room. #SXSW17


Into the gym already!


----------



## HeitorDon

Michael arrived 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BRegke1Bk9f/


----------



## mollie12




----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


>



Yeah, just saw a couple of live videos of him arriving. Looks like Paula might be with him?


----------



## Hackensack

HeitorDon said:


> Michael arrived
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRegke1Bk9f/


Arm!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just saw that the person with Michael is not Paula, but I've seen her before at the TLBO premiere in London with Michael and Alicia:

View attachment 3629650


----------



## mollie12

That polo is very thin.  I guess he's feeling himself.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Ouch...not a pretty sight. And those of us who are happy he's happy,whether you like his choices or not, are supposedly the twisted ones. One acount in trouble for not cropping Alicia out of pics anymore, another ranting about Michael's real PA and another finally realising what they are actually about and changing their name accordingly.  Also..two sightings and one pic of Michael from two separate professional bodies putting him in CT or a drunken tweet (gin all day..I'm impressed pal) saying he's seen Michael's double in London. Really hard to decide .


I saw that the person who posted the restaurant pic has disabled comments.. Embarrassing.



Just Askin said:


> It seems she then went on to a PDA with him and spent a night with him.


I've always found the timing of that story quite suspicious,honestly.



pearlyqueen said:


> I'm expecting Michael's role to be the most interesting of Song to Song and he seems to be top billed along with Gosling. As expected Christian Bale has been cut.
> 
> I predict it will be a 50/50 with some critics loving it and others not. Regardless I'm really looking forward to seeing it and wish a UK release date would be announced asap.


Yes,similar to Knight of Cups,above all from the more  "mainstream" publications. Talking about KoC,this is a great piiece about it,and I find this part particularly interesting:


> Malick’s films are trying to catch glimpse of this “great part of human existence”. The task is surely bound to leave many viewers icily unmoved. Nevertheless, Malick’s moving-images have always been tediously and consciously chosen and meditated upon, they are far from arbitrary. Yet part of the reason for Malick’s recent ill reception is quite simply because he is making movies that assume an affinity with the traditional arts and philosophy, particularly those with deeply Christian elements. In a decidedly post-Christian world, Malick’s meaning-rich images will simply flitter by, unperceived and, possibly, unwanted. Critics are understandably at a cultural loss here; akin to an American child hearing Swahili for the first time, they simply mistake immediate incomprehension with empty gibberish. For example, before writing off the last scene of _The_ _Tree of Life_ as a Prozac commercial for heaven, perhaps critics ought to have read Dante’s _Commedia_, particularly canto thirty of _Paradiso_, and understood that Malick is doing something strikingly similar, conjuring up images directly from its pages. Malick’s films are chockfull of allusions, it’s as if James Joyce, Dante, and Kierkegaard sat down and decided to make a film together





Selayang430 said:


> 《周末画报Modern Weekly》#951 Style: Michael Fassbender.
> 
> View attachment 3628556
> View attachment 3628557
> View attachment 3628558
> View attachment 3628559
> View attachment 3628560


Great photos,in particular the first one.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


>



2:17 of the b-roll footage..



Just Askin said:


> What is your name?
> "Walter, We are Walter"
> Can not wait for this now. Trailers have been excellent!



I really like how it already introduces the differences between David and Walter:
http://www.alien-covenant.com/news/...-8-vs-walter-introductions-their-significance

https://meetwalter.com




The disclaimer..




pearlyqueen said:


> Just saw that the person with Michael is not Paula, but I've seen her before at the TLBO premiere in London with Michael and Alicia:
> 
> View attachment 3629650


I can't see the pic..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Sorry - here's the pic!




Michael has the same PR with him today as at the London TLBO premiere


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> That polo is very thin.  I guess he's feeling himself.



What does that mean??


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> What does that mean??


Cough cough...probably not what we think it means 
Although them nips are looking rather prominent in a few pics


----------



## mollie12

Well, it doesn't mean anything bad.  Just that he's feeling confident/sexy/comfortable in his body.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Well, it doesn't mean anything bad.  Just that he's feeling confident/sexy/comfortable in his body.



Ah, ok. In the U.K. that would suggest something quite different.... and something he wouldn't be doing in public!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, ok. In the U.K. that would suggest something quite different.... and something he wouldn't be doing in public!


 And seeing how fit Alicia is looking, it's something I'm sure he has no need for


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Well, it doesn't mean anything bad.  Just that he's feeling confident/sexy/comfortable in his body.



Most iconic thing filmed at a Texas music festival: Feeling Myself

Song to Song might be the second, I guess


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Well, it doesn't mean anything bad.  Just that he's feeling confident/sexy/comfortable in his body.


God he is looking so good and I agree he is probably feeling completely at ease with himself, having done so many promos over the last few years.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Saw this on Instagram - amazing how Michael looks practically identical now to the way he looked in 2011[emoji7]




https://instagram.com/p/BRenEr1BdKH/


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Saw this on Instagram - amazing how Michael looks practically identical now to the way he looked in 2011[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3629737
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BRenEr1BdKH/


Think he's looking fitter than he ever did. Certainly bulked up in the muscle department. Surfing everyday will go along way towards that.
Side note...I'm glad he's obviously  been wearing a wet suit when he surfs. Blond hair and tanned arms and face. He's so fair skinned no point in tempting fate.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3629656
> View attachment 3629657
> View attachment 3629658
> View attachment 3629659
> View attachment 3629660



Those arms....


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Saw this on Instagram - amazing how Michael looks practically identical now to the way he looked in 2011[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3629737
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BRenEr1BdKH/


In particular his hairline doesn't look incredibly different (as some people say..)















@RaminSetoodeh: Michael Fassbender: "Terry's energy is like a teenager. It's relentless." #sxsw2017 

@eshynes: He never stops writing. The experience was an advance course in improvisation. Like going back to school and relearning things. 

https://twitter.com/DuskySprngfield/status/840337498777755648?s=0@
@DuskySprngfield  Very happy that someone answered my campaign to cover Austin in pictures of Michael Fassbender


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Saw this on Instagram - amazing how Michael looks practically identical now to the way he looked in 2011[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3629737
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BRenEr1BdKH/



He does!  I've been saying forever that he looks the same to me as when I started following his career and he's clearly in the best physical shape he's ever been in.  A few years ago he was way too skinny.


----------



## Morgane

http://jacintatveit.tumblr.com


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Think he's looking fitter than he ever did. Certainly bulked up in the muscle department. Surfing everyday will go along way towards that.
> Side note...I'm glad he's obviously  been wearing a wet suit when he surfs. Blond hair and tanned arms and face. He's so fair skinned no point in tempting fate.



Michael has definitely bulked up; I expect he has been utilising Alicia's personal trainer in South Africa as well as surfing - and it's paid dividends! 

We know he wears a wet suit whilst surfing and summer is coming to a close in South Africa, so temperatures must be getting cooler. By the time it's autumn there he can head back to the northern hemisphere for Spring and Summer as the Tomb Raider shoot relocates to London [emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

Thin polo shirt + muscle . He is in  fantastic form


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> http://jacintatveit.tumblr.com



lol, he sure likes playing that game!


----------



## mollie12

According to Deadline, Malick might show up to the Q&A tomorrow.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> According to Deadline, Malick might show up to the Q&A tomorrow.


Yes--here's the post:
http://deadline.com/2017/03/terrence-malick-sxsw-appearance-song-to-song-panel-1202041448/


----------



## Selayang430

He looks like few years back and doesn't age at all. This possibly due to good rest and love. Love makes one looks younger and energetic [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> According to Deadline, Malick might show up to the Q&A tomorrow.


One of his rare appearances. I'd really like to read his thoughts about the film.

Old interview with Wong Kar-Wai(2013):
LHOOQ: You were the president of this year's jury at the Berlin Film Festival. What are recent movies you've seen lately that you've enjoyed?

WONG: I've seen two that I felt were impressive. One was from the director Steve McQueen, _Shame_, which I thought was very stunning. And the other one was from Romania, which got the Golden Bear this year. It's not a fancy director, but he's a very precise and a very good storyteller.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> One of his rare appearances. I'd really like to read his thoughts about the film.
> 
> Old interview with Wong Kar-Wai(2013):
> LHOOQ: You were the president of this year's jury at the Berlin Film Festival. What are recent movies you've seen lately that you've enjoyed?
> 
> WONG: I've seen two that I felt were impressive. One was from the director Steve McQueen, _Shame_, which I thought was very stunning. And the other one was from Romania, which got the Golden Bear this year. It's not a fancy director, but he's a very precise and a very good storyteller.



Steve McQueen has said Malick is one of his favorite directors.  Can't recall which interview.


----------



## Morgane

^I also remember that.

First reactions (mixed as expected)
@Stevens718: SONG TO SONG: beautiful, Malick™ with a Texan twist. Portman steals the show, but Mara, Gosling and Fassbender ain't too bad either

 @davidehrlich: SONG 2 SONG: Malick’s twirling horndog phase climaxes with an exasperating whimper, but story about the inertia of drifting suits his style.

@JacobQKnight: SONG TO SONG: bury my heart at ACL. A love letter to lost love and a city losing its soul. Malick's strongest since TREE OF LIFE. #SXSW

@RaminSetoodeh: Even by Terrence Malick standards, 'Song to Song' is a very strange movie! #sxsw2017

@derekdeskins
SONG TO SONG: Terrence Malick masturbates into your eyes, Austin edition #SXSW

@anyacrittenton: #SongToSong left me with a multitude of emotions: frustration, wonder, exasperation, boredom, love, peace. #SXSW

@kate_catherall  Just took in the world premier of Song to Song. From the very back row. Intense and beautiful. So Mallick. #SXSW

@patrickcdevitt  Val Kilmer throws uranium on people and uses a chainsaw while performing on stage. Song to Song is actually the best.

@donatobomb  SONG TO SONG: A familiar Malickian tune, but subtle performances keep this lyrical ballad from tweaking too out of key. Mara is ��. #SXSW

This tweet reminds me of the article I've just posted:
@finalreel: #SongToSong aka The Insufferable Emptiness of Being #sxsw2017

Spot-on :
 @SamuelAAdams: Counting down the minutes until people say the new Terrence Malick is either a transcendent masterpiece or a masturbatory perfume commercial

I can't wait to read some _well-written _reviews.


----------



## mollie12

Well, I wasn't expecting it to get Tree of Life reactions, but at least this will be a more _interesting_ film for me personally.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Morgane said:


> ^I also remember that.
> 
> First reactions (mixed as expected)
> @Stevens718: SONG TO SONG: beautiful, Malick™ with a Texan twist. Portman steals the show, but Mara, Gosling and Fassbender ain't too bad either
> 
> @davidehrlich: SONG 2 SONG: Malick’s twirling horndog phase climaxes with an exasperating whimper, but story about the inertia of drifting suits his style.
> 
> @JacobQKnight: SONG TO SONG: bury my heart at ACL. A love letter to lost love and a city losing its soul. Malick's strongest since TREE OF LIFE. #SXSW
> 
> @RaminSetoodeh: Even by Terrence Malick standards, 'Song to Song' is a very strange movie! #sxsw2017
> 
> @derekdeskins
> SONG TO SONG: Terrence Malick masturbates into your eyes, Austin edition #SXSW
> 
> @anyacrittenton: #SongToSong left me with a multitude of emotions: frustration, wonder, exasperation, boredom, love, peace. #SXSW
> 
> @kate_catherall  Just took in the world premier of Song to Song. From the very back row. Intense and beautiful. So Mallick. #SXSW
> 
> @patrickcdevitt  Val Kilmer throws uranium on people and uses a chainsaw while performing on stage. Song to Song is actually the best.
> 
> @donatobomb  SONG TO SONG: A familiar Malickian tune, but subtle performances keep this lyrical ballad from tweaking too out of key. Mara is ��. #SXSW
> 
> This tweet reminds me of the article I've just posted:
> @finalreel: #SongToSong aka The Insufferable Emptiness of Being #sxsw2017
> 
> Spot-on :
> @SamuelAAdams: Counting down the minutes until people say the new Terrence Malick is either a transcendent masterpiece or a masturbatory perfume commercial
> 
> I can't wait to read some _well-written _reviews.


i dunno @derekdeskins really has evocative imagery down


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another reaction on FB:




And a video of an interview with Michael here:- 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1448094288569097&id=118091971569342


----------



## Morgane

@sharonwaxman: Beautiful elegy to love by Terrence Malick opens #SXSW, Song to Song. @TheWrap

 @jhoffman: My SONG TO SONG review banked til tomorrow but it's all kinds of fantastic. Don't listen to Ehrlich on this one! 

@jpraup: Prediction: These "is Malick out of touch and losing his mojo?" takes will age very poorly. 

@fauxbeatpoet: Late Malick works for me because it puts me in a headspace that I can't shake for at least 90 mins after I leave the theater. 

@Movie_Doc: Loved Malick's SONG TO SONG. My only complaint is that it will make more people want to move to Austin. LOL #SXSW 

@anyacrittenton: @TheMichaelPeer However, based on people's reactions to those films, this seems more back to form for Malick (though still way too long). 
@anyacrittenton: @TheMichaelPeer Didn't catch much of it, but there was a big round of applause

These tweets..
 @robtrench: It's been a year, two months, and nine days since the last time Film Twitter got heated over something that had to do with Malick
 @robtrench: When people say SONG TO SONG is Malick at "full Malick"


----------



## mollie12

Ooh, I want a lot of interviews with these two.

Michael Fassbender - "It's easy to play a nonhuman, I'm half German."
Katherine Waterston - "I thought it was because you're a man."


----------



## mollie12

Pans from THR and Variety.  The DailyBeast has more of a description of MF's character in the film:



> Gosling and Mara play struggling songwriters in Austin, with a tortured romance befitting the description. Fassbender is a music mogul who takes passionate interest in them: a brotherly, mentorly, and, eventually, jealous one in the former; a sexual, intense, and at times even father-like one in the latter. Portman plays a waitress who both beguiles and distracts Fassbender. Blanchett, a similar role with Gosling...
> 
> And then, minutes later, as we see her pulled in very different ways to the two men who make up her love triangle—the powerful walking pheromone of Fassbender’s mogul and Gosling’s irresistible Gosling-esque everyman—“I thought we could just roll and tumble, live from song to song, kiss to kiss.”...
> 
> There’s a playfulness that manifests itself differently in each of the main actors. Fassbender is more brutish, Gosling has his perennial grin, and Mara is the manic pixie dream girl without the self-confidence to ever consider herself a dream.
> 
> ..It’s Portman, though, who gets to explode. As Fassbender’s paramour, she thrusts herself from struggling waitress to seductive vixen to startled and scared captive, addicted to the adrenaline provided by his lifestyle, his money, his sex, and his drugs.



http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/03/11/ryan-gosling-serenades-sxsw-in-song-to-song.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Pans from THR and Variety.  The DailyBeast has more of a description of MF's character in the film:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/03/11/ryan-gosling-serenades-sxsw-in-song-to-song.html



Sounds exactly like my kind of film - can't wait to see it. Didn't expect the likes of Variety or THR to be positive about it, would have been shocked if they had.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pics from GettyImages


----------



## pearlyqueen

More from GettyImages


----------



## pearlyqueen

From the Alien Covenant preview:




And with Richard Linklater and Terence Malick from this morning's Song to Song panel:


----------



## mollie12

> While Malick stays at home stylistically, the director stretches out thematically in the exploration of thirst and sexuality; modes the filmmaker has rarely meditated on before. And while his films generally tend to revolve around men, “Song To Song” refreshingly centers on a woman and the pushes and pulls of her ardor and affections. If virtuousness is an obsession, Malick paints in relatively new shades of colors with his consideration of sinfulness too. As pure wicked ID, Fassbender and his Cheshire cat-grinning character is a invigorating new tone in Malick’s oh-so-painfully sincere world. The snake oil salesman of the picture, Fassbender and his moral conundrums — vampiric in his manipulations of anyone who crosses paths with him — ends up as one of the most interesting character in a Terrence Malick movie in some time.


http://theplaylist.net/terrence-malick-plays-familiar-soul-searching-tune-song-song-review-20170311/


----------



## Esizzle

So Malick took four years to make two hours of white noise nonsense for no one to watch. Who is surprised?
White privilege is really something else in Hollywood. He keeps making piece of poop movies one after the other and keeps getting financing for new bores.


----------



## Hackensack

Here's a good 4-star review from The Guardian, while taking into account the fact that Malick does things differently and isn't to everyone's laste.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...k-rooney-mara-michael-fassbender-ryan-gosling


----------



## Just Askin

Random. Just because I love this Interview. 2011.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Link here to a 30 mins video of this mornings Song to Song panel:

https://www.facebook.com/1297997903580873?story_fbid=1297997903580873&id=1229301713783826


----------



## pearlyqueen

Interview with Michael. I'd forgotten about the guy who posted back in November after seeing Michael and Alicia dancing the two step at the Broken Spoke in Austin, but Michael refers to being there. Guess it wasn't made up like some suggested at the time, lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

And clip of the Alien Cast on stage last night:


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Interview with Michael. I'd forgotten about the guy who posted back in November after seeing Michael and Alicia dancing the two step at the Broken Spoke in Austin, but Michael refers to being there. Guess it wasn't made up like some suggested at the time, lol



Oops there goes another theory


----------



## Esizzle

Except no one said anything about him not being in Austin. Sounds like something made up just to be debunked on here. Sounds like a sad hobby.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Interview with Michael. I'd forgotten about the guy who posted back in November after seeing Michael and Alicia dancing the two step at the Broken Spoke in Austin, but Michael refers to being there. Guess it wasn't made up like some suggested at the time, lol



Pearly, do you know over the last 7 days this thread has had 22,500 views? That's a lot of people. Imagine someone thinking this thread centred around them and not Michael


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Interview with Michael. I'd forgotten about the guy who posted back in November after seeing Michael and Alicia dancing the two step at the Broken Spoke in Austin, but Michael refers to being there. Guess it wasn't made up like some suggested at the time, lol



But it doesn't fit the tumblr conspiracy theories about her mysterious rehab stints..



pearlyqueen said:


> Link here to a 30 mins video of this mornings Song to Song panel:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1297997903580873?story_fbid=1297997903580873&id=1229301713783826


This is Malick's first-ever recored talk. It's a historic event!

https://twitter.com/ErikDavis/status/840590680649011200
@ErikDavis: Fassbender: "I'll be acting my ass off and I'll look over there and Terry would be shooting a beetle." Huge laughs #SXSW


http://variety.com/2017/film/news/sxsw-terrence-malick-song-to-song-1202006961/
"The original title for “Song to Song” — about a music executive (Fassbender) as he drifts through a series of tortured relationships — was “Weightless,” based on a Virginia Woolf quote. The most specific direction Malick gave Fassbender was to channel Satan in John Milton’s “Paradise Lost.” At times, he’d yell between takes, telling him not to look like he’s posing.

The rest of the cast, which includes Ryan Gosling, Natalie Portman, Rooney Mara and Cate Blanchett, bob in and out. There are cameos from Patti Smith and a blink-and-you’ll-miss-it Val Kilmer as a rock star. “We shot so much more than we finally used,” Malick said. “We’re very sorry not to use more of his stuff.” (“I wanted to see more of the Val scenes,” Fassbender said, remorsefully.)

Malick also revealed why he doesn’t work with storyboards. “If you try to make things happen, they start to feel presented,” he said. “The action has been premeditated. It starts to feel like theater, which is wonderful in its own right. But you don’t want the movies to be like theater."
*
"Fassbender said he was happy to finally appear in a Malick film, after a previous collaboration they had talked about didn’t come together. *The best perk was not needing to memorize lines, which usually takes him a long time. “It’s very liberating when you’re not carrying dialogue,” Fassbender said. “You’re actually in the moment.”
I didn't know that. Maybe he's talking about To the Wonder.


http://www.indiewire.com/2017/03/so...ater-michael-fassbender-sxsw-2017-1201792562/
"On Saturday, however, Malick offered a surprisingly deep dive into his process, guided along by director, moderator, longtime friend, and evident super-fan Richard Linklater.
“You can’t live in Austin and escape the music,” said Malick about making his new film set against the city’smusic scene.

The director, who often sets his movies in the past, admitted he was concerned about setting a film in the modern day.

“I remember feeling timid about it  because it’s hard to project yourself into the present,” he said. “I think making a contemporary film you think about what images haven’t been used in advertising … but what you come see is there is as many images today as there was in the past.”

Linklater kept returning to this idea: Over Malick’s last three films, “To the Wonder,” “Knight of Cups,” and now “Song to Song,” Malick is reaching for something different in his approach to filmmaking. Malick agreed that there was some truth to this takeaway, but that his progress is largely due to technology. He could never have shot so many locations, he said, if it weren’t for the new digital cameras that allow him to film all the time.

“These days, with modern technology, you can shoot a lot in 40 days,” said Malick, who admitted his first cut of “Song to Song” was eight hours long. “It took a long time to cut it down to a manageable length … We had enough footage to tell the story from different perspectives.”

Fassbender said the shoot was so demanding that he doesn’t know if the cast could handle more than 40 days. Unlike a normal film, there’s no down time.
“If we are driving to a location, we are shooting on the way there,” said Fassbender.

Ultimately, the discussion focused on Malick’s process of searching and exploring in the act of shooting. Malick said that his famed cameraman Emmanuel Lubezki has given him the nickname of _apuntador_, which is a job title on Mexican soap operas: It’s the person who tells the cast what happens next in the scene.

“I have trouble working off things that are too preconceived, like storyboards,” said Malick. “When things become too prepared, the life comes out of it. I think you work this way, Rick.” (Linklater replied, “Not this hardcore. That’s why I’m so intrigued.”)


It really looks like this is more accessible than KoC:
@Phil_on_Film: Song to Song probably won't win over any Malick sceptics, but I found it exhilarating, gorgeous and moving. I can't wait to watch it again.
@Phil_on_Film: In many ways I think this is a more accessible/involving film than Knight of Cups. I hope people take a chance and see it on the big screen.
 @AneurysmProd Malick pulls very real performances out of people. Brad Pitt's work with him is possibly his finest. Fassbender is a standout

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/03/so...mara-michael-fassbender-sxsw-2017-1201792539/


----------



## Morgane

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...hael-fassbender-natalie-portman-a7624316.html

"What this film is actually about (i.e. not Austin nor music):

Our uncanny ability to be absolutely ****ty to the people we love, whether our virtues are actually performative rather than authentic and innate, and how we are pulled toward the people in our past in a way that would be inadequately described as gravitational."

"As ever here, the camera wanders like a nervous party guest who doesn’t quite know where to stand, leering drunkenly at the characters, peaking over their shoulders or self-consciously averting its gaze. The actors’ tactile performances and actions are similarly classic Malick, with the characters orbiting each other, careening around, falling over, entwining limbs and engaging in what looks like a cross between foreplay and contemporary dance. Rooney Mara pirouettes behind a curtain. Ryan Gosling falls off his chair. Twice. Michael Fassbender runs along a beach in the style of an ape. It’s avant-garde stuff, low on dialogue, heavy on ennui-laden narration and in previous films has sometimes been hard work. And but here’s the thing: in _Song to Song_ it _works_."

"The themes _Song to Song_ focuses on are well-trodden in cinema, but it services them in such a different and captivating way, so that you really feel the grim inevitability of guilty sex in the room or the spiny humiliation of two male friends trying to flirt with the same girl.

Gosling, as it turns out, was made for a Malick film, his inherent casualness and shrugging acting style suiting the filmmaker’s similarly confident and spontaneous direction/camerawork. You get the sense in _Song to Song_ that the camera was trained on the actors for hours at a time, and there are almost certainly moments that made it into the final cut in which the actors weren’t really in character, particularly when they’re play-fighting with the Red Hot Chili Peppers or chatting backstage with Iggy Pop or any of the film’s (considerable) other cameo’ing musicians. These never boot you out of the narrative however, and it’s fun watching the actors not so much at work but at play here. All are at the top of their game, Fassbender conjuring the kind of maniacal but silent sadness he did in _Shame_ (2011) and Portman (off the back of her amazing performance in the otherwise boring as hell _Jackie_ (2016)) putting in a brief but memorable stint as a waitress Fassbender lures into his air-conditioned world of hallucinogens, still-half-clothed sex and perverse mind games."

"A couple of lines of dialogue that stood out/stayed with/haunted me, followed by a short list of other impressive things about the film:

Mara, reflecting on her actions and after realising her dad isn’t proud of her: “Am I a good person? Do I even want to be? Or just seem like one so people will like me?”

Fassbender, joking to Portman's waitress in a diner, but he knows it's painfully true: “Help me, I have a condition - I can’t be left alone."

"The extent to which you’ll enjoy/resonate with Song to Song is, I think, entirely dependent on what you put into it and your own experience of life. Extremely happy-go-lucky types may find it alien or melodramatic, but I think most people will find recognisable stuff here, even if realising that is hard to come to terms with. If you know the feeling of needing to cry but not being able to, you will probably enjoy submerging yourself in this film which is just saturated with that feeling.
  Why do we go to the cinema? To get away from the world, yes, but also to learn more about it and about ourselves. In this regard Song to Song affected me more than any film I've seen in the past few years, not just staying with me for days but making me feel differently about what is right and what is good looking forward, and that is surely something to be cherished"

http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/song-song-review-sxsw-2017/
"We jump from mind to mind, into the thoughts of complicated people whose outer-appearance couldn’t be farther from their soulful reality. With a less cohesive cast, such antics would run themselves into the ground.

Gosling broods, and exhibits the disillusioned emptiness a true artist might approach business-first industry terribleness with. Fassbender is a wild animal, given his own honey-dipped mushroom trip through a nighttime rave lit by neon demons. Mara plays both muse and victim, shackled by her own warped self-worth that pushes her desire for success. Portman finds a big-dreaming family girl who must cope with the devastation of having it all. These are (just some of) the players who give us but a brief – albeit tumultuous – glimpse into duplicitous lives. It’s one of the better ensembles that Malick has collected in recent memory.

My aversion to Malickian lore as of late has been chronicled (_To the Wonder/Knight of Cups_), so take my approval as something more than appreciation. Maybe it’s the presence of song, or a more trimmed cast, but _Song To Song_ is one of Terrence Malick’s more approachable movies as of late. Themes are much more digestible. It’s simplicity versus fame. Green vegetation fields versus iron-gated mansions. The snakes of celebrity versus the ideals of an honest, hard-working life. You’ve seen it before, and maybe even though a Malick’s lens – but a few of these character harmonies are just too good to ignore."


----------



## Morgane

http://lwlies.com/festivals/song-to-song-first-look-review/
"There is nothing in cinema that currently compares to the radical five-film symphonic suite made by Terrence Malick between 2012’s The Tree of Life and 2017’s Song To Song. Not Marvel. Not Fast and the Furious. Not Saw. Not anything. Sure, these films aren’t for all tastes, and they’re not at all meant to be. And they do require the viewer to put conventional critical faculties on stand-by, like you would close your eyes and mouth and hold your nose as a giant wave crashed over your head. They are euphoric, active experiences that demand a small adjustment of perspective."

"The French director Bruno Dumont once said that he values feelings that don’t correspond to obvious screen drama – tedium, listlessness, confusion, depression. In a similar way, Malick’s late work adopts this counterintuitive approach to almost every aspect of the filmmaking process. He foregrounds difficult emotions, and realises them in bold, unconventional ways."

"There’s a Biblical feel to this film in which lovers become so intwined with one another that they’re numbed to the elements – the peach-hued Eden of Austin and its dustbowl city limits. Even the discovery of a furry caterpillar in a cornfield at dusk (where else!) becomes an excuse for the couple to touch and paw one another. Watching these scenes makes it apparent how few films fully embrace the heavy portent of when skin brushes on skin. This tactile element to human relations seems so difficult to capture on film, but Malick makes it the subject of the entire enterprise."

"At one point the film was called Weightless in reference to a scene in which Fassbender and Gosling are seen floating around in a reduced-gravity aircraft as it divebombs towards Earth. This could be read a sightly trite expression of the feeling that comes with falling in love. But the title Song to Song is stronger, pointing to the idea that life is a continuous, constantly-surprising and tonally promiscuous mixtape whose tracks sometimes magically synch up with the surroundings, but often give those surroundings new meaning. Occasionally, the connection is just downright off."

"Malick is looking to answer the big questions by focusing on the smallest of nuances. He gets at things and makes breakthroughs without ever really pushing. It’s a majestic and profound film in which human beings waltz with one another and occasionally swap partners."

Richard Brody also loved it:
 @tnyfrontraw  A short word on a beautiful film, Song to Song, in which Terrence Malick reaches a vital and lofty synthesis:
http://www.newyorker.com/goings-on-about-town/movies/song-to-song
"In this romantic drama, set in and around the Austin music scene, Terrence Malick places the transcendental lyricism of his later films on sharply mapped emotional terrain. It’s a story of love skewed by ambition. Rooney Mara plays Faye, a young musician who falls into a relationship with a record-company mogul (Michael Fassbender) who can boost her career. Then she starts seeing another musician (Ryan Gosling), who also gets pulled into the impresario’s orbit. The shifting triangle à la “Jules and Jim” is twisted by business conflicts and other players, including a waitress (Natalie Portman), a socialite (Cate Blanchett), and an artist (Bérénice Marlohe). Meanwhile, Patti Smith, playing herself, is the voice of conscience and steadfast purpose, in art and life alike. Without sacrificing any of the breathless ecstasy of his urgent, fluid, seemingly borderless images (shot by Emmanuel Lubezki), Malick girds them with a framework of bruising entanglements and bitter realizations, family history and stifled dreams. His sense of wonder at the joy of music and the power of love is also a mournful vision of paradise lost."


----------



## Hackensack

Here's an interesting selection from the Q&A; I was particularly interested in Michael's remarks about being liberated from lines to learn:
http://movies.blog.austin360.com/20...from-made-in-austin-a-look-into-song-to-song/


Holy cats, there he is: Director Terrence Malick, one of the most private filmmakers of his generation, hanging out on stage with Richard Linklater and Michael Fassbender, the latter a star of Malick’s “Song to Song,” chatting Saturday morning at South by Southwest.


*REVIEW: The gorgeous ‘Song to Song’ has little to do with music or Austin*

*PHOTOS: ‘Song to Song’ red carpet at the Paramount Theater*

*The original cut was about eight hours long.* “There was no part of the shooting day that was idle,” Fassbender said. “If we were on the way to a location, we were shooting on the way to the location.”

*On finding the character as one goes and the improvisational nature of the shoot.* “I like not having lines to learn.” Fassbender said. “It’s a very liberating thing when you’re not carrying dialogue. It’s very hard not to load an intention if I am getting lines as I go.”




From left, Rooney Mara, Michael Fassbender and Ryan Gosling star in Terrence Malick’s “Song to Song.” Contributed by Van Redin / Broad Green Pictures

*Sometimes, Malick is shooting something that is not the actor.* “I’ll be acting my socks off and Terry will be filming a beetle,” Fassbender said.

*On setting his films now rather than in the past.*  Malick said he was a bit timid at setting his films in the present. “(One struggles to find) images you can use that haven’t been a part of advertising,” Malick said. “But then you find there are as many today as there were in the past.”

*The original title was “Weightless.”* “We had a title card from Virginia Woolf at the beginning,” Malick said. (“How can I proceed now, I said, without a self, weightless and visionless, through a world weightless…”). This ended up still being a bit of a theme.

*On having, as Linklater put it, “punk rock elders” in the film.* “I was trying not to be overwhelmed by these rock gods,” Fassbender said, “but I do remember that both Patti Smith and Flea, you would put the camera on them and words would just flow out. And then all of the Chili Peppers beat me up.”

*Fassbender wishes there was more Val Kilmer kept in*. “I was hanging on by my fingernails,” Fassbender said. “He is a force. To be in (this kind of movie), you have to be prepared to fall on your face over and over again all day. That is what I found so impressive about Val.”

*On Fassbender maybe directing.* “I would like to direct,” Fassbender said. “What would I like to direct? Something contained.” Which this film was not.

“I have no idea when,” he continued. “Starting as an actor, I found I was so focused for so many years on getting an opportunity to work, then focused on getting a lead role. (Now that he has done both of those things) I’ve started to enjoy more and more the collaborative process, the idea that you get the bunch of strangers together and get it to gel.”

*On Austin changing.* “Your film is already a period film,” Linklater joked. This is actually true, as Malick noted — Alamo Drafthouse South looks totally different now.

*Linklater and Malick versus the movie:* “Everything you see is the tip of the iceberg (for these characters),” Linklater said. “(To see these movies), I think it just adds a depth, a poetic memory feeling.”

In seeing the bits of pieces of their lives, Malick said, “It’s like the dialogue in the movie, ‘Can you live in this world moment to moment, song to song, kiss to kiss.’ It’s a hard thing to convey.”


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Pearly, do you know over the last 7 days this thread has had 22,500 views? That's a lot of people. Imagine someone thinking this thread centred around them and not Michael



Lol, but that would be narcissistic right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...hael-fassbender-natalie-portman-a7624316.html
> 
> "What this film is actually about (i.e. not Austin nor music):
> 
> Our uncanny ability to be absolutely ****ty to the people we love, whether our virtues are actually performative rather than authentic and innate, and how we are pulled toward the people in our past in a way that would be inadequately described as gravitational."
> 
> "As ever here, the camera wanders like a nervous party guest who doesn’t quite know where to stand, leering drunkenly at the characters, peaking over their shoulders or self-consciously averting its gaze. The actors’ tactile performances and actions are similarly classic Malick, with the characters orbiting each other, careening around, falling over, entwining limbs and engaging in what looks like a cross between foreplay and contemporary dance. Rooney Mara pirouettes behind a curtain. Ryan Gosling falls off his chair. Twice. Michael Fassbender runs along a beach in the style of an ape. It’s avant-garde stuff, low on dialogue, heavy on ennui-laden narration and in previous films has sometimes been hard work. And but here’s the thing: in _Song to Song_ it _works_."
> 
> "The themes _Song to Song_ focuses on are well-trodden in cinema, but it services them in such a different and captivating way, so that you really feel the grim inevitability of guilty sex in the room or the spiny humiliation of two male friends trying to flirt with the same girl.
> 
> Gosling, as it turns out, was made for a Malick film, his inherent casualness and shrugging acting style suiting the filmmaker’s similarly confident and spontaneous direction/camerawork. You get the sense in _Song to Song_ that the camera was trained on the actors for hours at a time, and there are almost certainly moments that made it into the final cut in which the actors weren’t really in character, particularly when they’re play-fighting with the Red Hot Chili Peppers or chatting backstage with Iggy Pop or any of the film’s (considerable) other cameo’ing musicians. These never boot you out of the narrative however, and it’s fun watching the actors not so much at work but at play here. All are at the top of their game, Fassbender conjuring the kind of maniacal but silent sadness he did in _Shame_ (2011) and Portman (off the back of her amazing performance in the otherwise boring as hell _Jackie_ (2016)) putting in a brief but memorable stint as a waitress Fassbender lures into his air-conditioned world of hallucinogens, still-half-clothed sex and perverse mind games."
> 
> "A couple of lines of dialogue that stood out/stayed with/haunted me, followed by a short list of other impressive things about the film:
> 
> Mara, reflecting on her actions and after realising her dad isn’t proud of her: “Am I a good person? Do I even want to be? Or just seem like one so people will like me?”
> 
> Fassbender, joking to Portman's waitress in a diner, but he knows it's painfully true: “Help me, I have a condition - I can’t be left alone."
> 
> "The extent to which you’ll enjoy/resonate with Song to Song is, I think, entirely dependent on what you put into it and your own experience of life. Extremely happy-go-lucky types may find it alien or melodramatic, but I think most people will find recognisable stuff here, even if realising that is hard to come to terms with. If you know the feeling of needing to cry but not being able to, you will probably enjoy submerging yourself in this film which is just saturated with that feeling.
> Why do we go to the cinema? To get away from the world, yes, but also to learn more about it and about ourselves. In this regard Song to Song affected me more than any film I've seen in the past few years, not just staying with me for days but making me feel differently about what is right and what is good looking forward, and that is surely something to be cherished"
> 
> http://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/song-song-review-sxsw-2017/
> "We jump from mind to mind, into the thoughts of complicated people whose outer-appearance couldn’t be farther from their soulful reality. With a less cohesive cast, such antics would run themselves into the ground.
> 
> Gosling broods, and exhibits the disillusioned emptiness a true artist might approach business-first industry terribleness with. Fassbender is a wild animal, given his own honey-dipped mushroom trip through a nighttime rave lit by neon demons. Mara plays both muse and victim, shackled by her own warped self-worth that pushes her desire for success. Portman finds a big-dreaming family girl who must cope with the devastation of having it all. These are (just some of) the players who give us but a brief – albeit tumultuous – glimpse into duplicitous lives. It’s one of the better ensembles that Malick has collected in recent memory.
> 
> My aversion to Malickian lore as of late has been chronicled (_To the Wonder/Knight of Cups_), so take my approval as something more than appreciation. Maybe it’s the presence of song, or a more trimmed cast, but _Song To Song_ is one of Terrence Malick’s more approachable movies as of late. Themes are much more digestible. It’s simplicity versus fame. Green vegetation fields versus iron-gated mansions. The snakes of celebrity versus the ideals of an honest, hard-working life. You’ve seen it before, and maybe even though a Malick’s lens – but a few of these character harmonies are just too good to ignore."



Thanks for collecting these reviews Morgane, I thought the headline of the Independent UK review was worth showing too:





The parallels to Virginia Woolf's stream of consciousness is very appealing to me, how our thoughts and emotions meander and drift. Relationships and life are also like that, not a defined linear narrative. There is frequently no logic and chaos rears its head at regular intervals. It's often difficult to rationalise our own choices and reactions when viewed in hindsight and those of others are even more enigmatic. Emotions interfere and infuse a complexity at the core of our existence all of which Malick seems to be exploring in Song to Song. Obviously those who need a defined structure to a story won't like the film and won't get it. But Malick isn't catering for everyone nor should he; I for one appreciate the opportunity to wallow in the cinematic experience he creates and afterwards to reflect in depth on the insight into human nature he affords. In addition, through the characters,  he presents a framework for us to examine our own morals and values as well as beautiful cinematography, all of which I expect to haunt me as it has several of the reviewers who did "get" Song to Song.


----------



## Selayang430

Michael Fassbender# seen arriving at Heathrow Airport, London. 2017.3.12 

（source: Weibo HiQ)


----------



## aprilmayjune

that coat is the best thing he's ever worn


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Michael Fassbender# seen arriving at Heathrow Airport, London. 2017.3.12
> 
> （source: Weibo HiQ)
> 
> View attachment 3631552
> View attachment 3631554
> View attachment 3631555
> View attachment 3631556
> View attachment 3631557
> View attachment 3631558
> View attachment 3631559
> View attachment 3631560



Thanks - lovely pics. Michael looks great after being on an overnight flight!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> that coat is the best thing he's ever worn



He looks like a boss in that coat [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> He looks like a boss in that coat [emoji7]


Is it Burberry?


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Is it Burberry?





the wiltshire long heritage trench coat, goddamn


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3631621
> 
> the wiltshire long heritage trench coat, goddamn



It sure looks good on him - he does like his Burberry[emoji41]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3631621
> 
> the wiltshire long heritage trench coat, goddamn


Not sure. It's wool not cotton. Collar lining is blue so that means it's Navy although it looks black. Whatever , I agree it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Just Askin

What's the betting that's a large tea in his hand


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What's the betting that's a large tea in his hand
> View attachment 3631694



Odds on if you ask me. Michael loves a strong cuppa in the morning


----------



## Just Askin

When you've been away for a while the minute you hit British/Irish soil it's gotta be milk and 2 sugars, please.


----------



## Just Askin

That pic actually looks good. Now I gotta go make a cup


----------



## mollie12

Don't think I've seen this one before.


----------



## Esizzle

I know someone who saw it and she said it's a complete waste of time. No hot fassy sex scenes to make the two hours of bore sufferable either. The Q and A after the movie was almost empty. Barely anyone bothered to show up.


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> I know someone who saw it and she said it's a complete waste of time. No hot fassy sex scenes to make the two hours of bore sufferable either. The Q and A after the movie was almost empty. Barely anyone bothered to show up.



Good thing nobody showed up afterwards!  The Q and A was before the movie.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Good thing nobody showed up afterwards!  The Q and A was before the movie.


----------



## mollie12

I think she was referring to the Q&A with Malick on Saturday.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I think she was referring to the Q&A with Malick on Saturday.


Oh so not after the movie but the next day ?
Sttrrreeeetttttcccccchhhhhhh..........


----------



## Just Askin

And...why would you go to  the Q&A of a film you'd seen the night before and hated? Just to report back how many people weren't there perhaps.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> I think she was referring to the Q&A with Malick on Saturday.


Actually, I doubt it.  The Q&A of the next day was not a standard movie cast post-screening event, but billed as a special discussion with Linklater and--unprecedentedly--Malick.


----------



## Selayang430

Maybe that person really has lots of time to waste so went back the next day for a movie he/she hates .

Aliens premiere


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> And...why would you go to  the Q&A of a film you'd seen the night before and hated? Just to report back how many people weren't there perhaps.


"Stretch" where exactly? Care to explain?

She had to go to there for her job.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> "Stretch" where exactly? Care to explain?
> 
> She had to go to there for her job.


Ok


----------



## Esizzle

LOL how did people get so riled up because one person did not like their dream man's white privilege movie.  
Im still going to watch it but ill be damned if I give any of my money to Malick. Its gonna have to be free. I am sure I am not gonna have a hard time finding it haha


----------



## Just Askin

Isn't the only way you can watch song to Song free at the moment, unless you are involved in the business of course, is to illegally watch a pirate copy?   If there is another way, please do share.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Isn't the only way you can watch song to Song free at the moment, unless you are involved in the business of course, is to illegally watch a pirate copy?   If there is another way, please do share.


Nope you got it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Maybe that person really has lots of time to waste so went back the next day for a movie he/she hates .
> 
> Aliens premiere
> 
> View attachment 3631851
> View attachment 3631852



Or maybe the person isn't someone actually known but a poster on another forum?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Nope you got it.


Don't understand what you mean. How are you gonna watch it?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Isn't the only way you can watch song to Song free at the moment, unless you are involved in the business of course, is to illegally watch a pirate copy?   If there is another way, please do share.



As some people have such an apparent dislike for Malick and Michael, not to mention a huge disdain for a dream man's white privilege movie, I can't imagine why they would go to such lengths to watch a film they seem pre disposed to hate..??


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Don't understand what you mean. How are you gonna watch it?


when I said "you got it", I meant you know how I am going to watch it. Written in your post.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Or maybe the person isn't someone actually known but a poster on another forum?



Highly likely. Whether the story was pure fantasy or genuine is not important though. 
"Song to Song" seems a very interesting and I don't mind watching 'a white privileged movie' , like I also watch good Hindi movies or 'yellow privileged movies '.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> when I said "you got it", I meant you know how I am going to watch it. Written in your post.


But I said the only way you could watch it (other than stated) would be to do so illegally. Is that what you meant? That you are going to watch an illegal copy? I'm sure that's not what you mean. As you are so up on the  whole human rights issue I'm sure you wouldn't condone something like that when everyone is more than aware of were the proceeds of such businesses go.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Highly likely. Whether the story was pure fantasy or genuine is not important though.
> "Song to Song" seems a very interesting and I don't mind watching 'a white privileged movie' , like I also watch good Hindi movies or 'yellow privileged movies '.



Yes from what I've gleaned Song to Song looks like a magnificent film - can't wait to see it. Still no confirmed U.K. release date but there were rumours a few months ago it would be 24th June which coincides with Glastonbury (Michael said he has tickets!).

I don't label films in this way; my interest is determined by the subject matter, themes and tbh my expectation of the quality of the director, cast and screenwriter. Btw, is Michael in a minority of white actors appearing in white privilege films or do other actors, say like Alex Skarsgard, appear in them too?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes from what I've gleaned Song to Song looks like a magnificent film - can't wait to see it. Still no confirmed U.K. release date but there were rumours a few months ago it would be 24th June which coincides with Glastonbury (Michael said he has tickets!).
> 
> I don't label films in this way; my interest is determined by the subject matter, themes and tbh my expectation of the quality of the director, cast and screenwriter. Btw, is Michael in a minority of white actors appearing in white privilege films or do other actors, say like Alex Skarsgard, appear in them too?


Surely not! I'm sure AS filters all aspects of all the films he works on and only ever plays blond Swedish characters. Wait a minute...wasn't he a  Moomin???   I'm sure that breaks some ethical law or other.
Isn't it sad when we start to trivialise and bandy about really important issues just to get reaction?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes from what I've gleaned Song to Song looks like a magnificent film - can't wait to see it. Still no confirmed U.K. release date but there were rumours a few months ago it would be 24th June which coincides with Glastonbury (Michael said he has tickets!).
> 
> I don't label films in this way; my interest is determined by the subject matter, themes and tbh my expectation of the quality of the director, cast and screenwriter. Btw, is Michael in a minority of white actors appearing in white privilege films or do other actors, say like Alex Skarsgard, appear in them too?



I too don't label movies in whatever ist, ism so long it appears interesting to me.  

Anyway I watch less typical Hollywood movies nowadays due to its 'underlying messages'.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Surely not! I'm sure AS filters all aspects of all the films he works on and only ever plays blond Swedish characters. Wait a minute...wasn't he a  Moomin???   I'm sure that breaks some ethical law or other.
> Isn't it sad when we start to trivialise and bandy about really important issues just to get reaction?



I wouldn't know what AS does prior to taking a part in a film, he's a very inferior actor compared to Michael. Was just curious why Michael is being attacked for it when it appears to me there are many other white European actors who don't get criticised.


----------



## Esizzle

L O L. The white privilege comment was for Malick not Fassy. xxxx


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes from what I've gleaned Song to Song looks like a magnificent film - can't wait to see it. Still no confirmed U.K. release date but there were rumours a few months ago it would be 24th June which coincides with Glastonbury (Michael said he has tickets!).
> 
> I don't label films in this way; my interest is determined by the subject matter, themes and tbh my expectation of the quality of the director, cast and screenwriter. Btw, is Michael in a minority of white actors appearing in white privilege films or do other actors, say like Alex Skarsgard, appear in them too?


Hmm not sure but you should ask Just Askin about that Alex question. She seems to keep up with him much more than I do.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I wouldn't know what AS does prior to taking a part in a film, he's a very inferior actor compared to Michael. Was just curious why Michael is being attacked for it when it appears to me there are many other white European actors who don't get criticised.



Such a good man is attached by false accusations extreme idiotic criticism. I will continue to support his 'xxxxx privileged movies'


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Such a good man is attached by false accusations extreme idiotic criticism. I will continue to support his 'xxxxx privileged movies'



Yes, it's a shame really; can't imagine what motivates some people to persistently attack him and everything about him or associated with him?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I wouldn't know what AS does prior to taking a part in a film, he's a very inferior actor compared to Michael. Was just curious why Michael is being attacked for it when it appears to me there are many other white European actors who don't get criticised.


I know some Moomin fans..what can I say. I've just checked imdb and I've never seen anything he's been in so I have no opinion on his ability. Damn now I'm gonna have to watch some of his stuff.
As I've said before, some appear here just to get our attention. They obviously have no interest or like for Michael. We should feel flattered .


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Hmm not sure but you should ask Just Askin about that Alex question. She seems to keep up with him much more than I do.


Not really. But I like to look up from my own world sometimes and I happen to notice he's a particular favourite of yours. You say the sweetest things about him. I really must check him out. Anyone that you can hold in such high esteem must be doing something right and really does deserve a look.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I know some Moomin fans..what can I say. I've just checked imdb and I've never seen anything he's been in so I have no opinion on his ability. Damn now I'm gonna have to watch some of his stuff.
> As I've said before, some appear here just to get our attention. They obviously have no interest or like for Michael. We should feel flattered .



Lol, I wouldn't waste my time; I have nothing against AS per se, he seems innocuous albeit somewhat bland, but acting wise isn't fit to lace Michael's shoes. 
Have to agree with you on the second point - sad really. Hope they get over whatever it is that motivates them to vent their spleen over Michael who has done nothing to deserve such vitriol.


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> Is it Burberry?


yes


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> L O L. The white privilege comment was for Malick not Fassy. Comprehension flew right over someones head.





Esizzle said:


> LOL how did people get so riled up because one person did not like their dream man's white privilege movie.


Erm..ok


----------



## Just Askin

So Pearly, Malick is your dream man.  Was it that old two step video that did it. Got to say he can move.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So Pearly, Malick is your dream man.  Was it that old two step video that did it. Got to say he can move.



LOL, I love many of Malick's films but sadly he's not my dream man... The only two step video I saw of Malick was him with Alicia last November, but his moves weren't enough to thrill me!


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL, I love many of Malick's films but sadly he's not my dream man... The only two step video I saw of Malick was him with Alicia last November, but his moves weren't enough to thrill me!



Whoa what video? Did I miss this?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Whoa what video? Did I miss this?


There was some vid of Alicia and Malick dancing at The Broken Spoke. Only little bit. M&A went their after Mexico. Thought it was just to do the Ferrari course but seems M was doing interviews too. Annyyyywwwaaayys...there is slso some vid from 2011/12 of Malick dancing at the same place, Michael mentioned dancing at the place during promos in Friday.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Whoa what video? Did I miss this?



I'll look for it and post you a link by private message.


----------



## mchris55

The things that occur in this thread.... LOL!!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> The things that occur in this thread.... LOL!!


I agree. It's unlike any other thread. For some reason we get people popping up just to discredit Michael Fassbender and everything he is involved in. Almost as if they are just trying to wind people up for a reaction. Personally if there are artists I don't particularly like then I just avoid their threads, sites, whatever. That makes more sense, don't you think?


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> The things that occur in this thread.... LOL!!


hahaha I know!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I agree. It's unlike any other thread. For some reason we get people popping up just to discredit Michael Fassbender and everything he is involved in. Almost as if they are just trying to wind people up for a reaction. Personally if there are artists I don't particularly like then I just avoid their threads, sites, whatever. That makes more sense, don't you think?



Yep - very juvenile, some kind of warped attention seeking behaviour. Sense is a commodity sadly lacking in some people, their problem at the end of the day.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.irishtimes.com/culture/f...-seriously-at-all-much-to-my-dismay-1.1778673
This was a light interview from May 2014. Nothing new, just nice.


----------



## mollie12

Good-to-great review of Song to Song here: http://www.laweekly.com/film/song-t...alick-ryan-gosling-michael-fassbender-8013147
It seems like a lot of the more high-brow publications/critics really like it.  Some words about MF:

_Cook might seem like the snake in the grass, the money-waving, forked-tongue seducer — he’s the one character, after all, whose family we never see, and to whose thoughts we’re least privy to — but Fassbender gives his oiliness a touching vulnerability. He’s clearly more ****ed up than all of them, and he kind of knows it.
_


----------



## Just Askin

https://t.co/ANlCeERDPV
From Dec 2016. Worth a listen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Good-to-great review of Song to Song here: http://www.laweekly.com/film/song-t...alick-ryan-gosling-michael-fassbender-8013147
> It seems like a lot of the more high-brow publications/critics really like it.  Some words about MF:
> 
> _Cook might seem like the snake in the grass, the money-waving, forked-tongue seducer — he’s the one character, after all, whose family we never see, and to whose thoughts we’re least privy to — but Fassbender gives his oiliness a touching vulnerability. He’s clearly more ****ed up than all of them, and he kind of knows it.
> _



This critical polarisation is what I expected tbh with the high brow publications getting it and liking it; it's not often the UK's Independent labels a film a masterpiece and life changing!

Many years after watching Days of Heaven I'm still haunted by it and it's worth noting it was a commercial flop and had very mixed reviews at the time of its 1978 release. The film's iconic status now follows a much more recent critical re-evaluation and it's now regarded as one of American cinema's greats.

Also as I hoped/expected Michael's role is somewhat enigmatic and very interesting - I'm sure he delivered it well as always.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

http://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/158368078750/looking-good-in-burberry


----------



## Hackensack

Nice article with a few new things about the Malick Q&A.  It's clear he has a great deal of respect for Michael.  

http://www.austinmonthly.com/Blog/M...later-Michael-Fassbender-and-Terrence-Malick/


----------



## aprilmayjune

> The film is to sex as a lepidopterist is to a butterfly cabinet – it gets right in there with the magnifying glass, but perish the thought that anything might flap.



--An incredibly quotable take from the Telegraph Review


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Nice article with a few new things about the Malick Q&A.  It's clear he has a great deal of respect for Michael.
> 
> http://www.austinmonthly.com/Blog/M...later-Michael-Fassbender-and-Terrence-Malick/


Thanks for this. Pretty cool. Need to watch out for the full interview, filmed.


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.popsugar.co.uk/celebrity/Michael-Fassbender-SXSW-2017-43305907


----------



## Just Askin

Flying, Jaws and going to Confession!


----------



## Hackensack

Some interesting info about the musical acts and their appearances onscreen in _Song to Song_; apparently Michael really threw himself into this part of the film!

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...k-song-to-song-patti-smith-iggy-pop/99129600/


----------



## aprilmayjune

Saw it tonight and was very struck by it...need some time to process. 

Will say that it is deeply enmeshed in the Austin music scene and the distinct liminality that exists at those Texan SXSW-type festivals in a way that non-American viewers may not fully appreciate.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Saw it tonight and was very struck by it...need some time to process.


Well if I wasn't gonna see it..I definitely would after that comment.



aprilmayjune said:


> Will say that it is deeply enmeshed in the Austin music scene and the distinct liminality that exists at those Texan SXSW-type festivals in a way that non-American viewers may not fully appreciate.


Is SXSW unique to any other Music festival in America, apart from being bigger ?
Was checking around for comparisons etc  and found this. Funny. Have a look.
http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/23/these...rglam-coachella-is-from-uk-festivals-5835721/


----------



## Just Askin

So there was an actual script.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well if I wasn't gonna see it..I definitely would after that comment.
> 
> 
> Is SXSW unique to any other Music festival in America, apart from being bigger ?
> Was checking around for comparisons etc  and found this. Funny. Have a look.
> http://metro.co.uk/2016/04/23/these...rglam-coachella-is-from-uk-festivals-5835721/



I'm intrigued too.... what happens at SXSW that's unique to there...? I thought Glastonbury pretty much covered all the festival bases with the added bonus of mud!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

SXSW
Looking tanned and fit. Life obviously treating him well.


----------



## aprilmayjune

God this is impossible to articulate but I've been thinking about it a lot since last night and it's something like...by "SXSW-type musical festivals" I mean the dozens of live music festivals in or around Austin every year (I think Malick filmed during Austin City Limits at least in part?) that contribute to but also sort of trade on this cultural understanding that certain parts of America are still desert places (and also deserted in that way that means open) where anything that isn't dust and open skies is transient, and these music festivals--not any single one but the ebb and flow of all of them--swing in with these explosions of creative energy (see: Iggy Pop and Patti Smith as our punk-rock gurus) and make everything feel _real _for brief lengths of time in these liminal, weirdly sprawling spaces--backstage, in the pit, on the grounds--when everything is shaken up, the dust, the dreams, the access. The contrast between that and the other sprawling liminal spaces--the mansions, the beaches, the highways--in the movie is really striking. 

The camera explains it way better than I can, anyway, but I absolutely disagree with those critics who said the story could happen anywhere. It had to happen in a place Malick obviously has a deep understanding of and connection with.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> God this is impossible to articulate but I've been thinking about it a lot since last night and it's something like...by "SXSW-type musical festivals" I mean the dozens of live music festivals in or around Austin every year (I think Malick filmed during Austin City Limits at least in part?) that contribute to but also sort of trade on this cultural understanding that certain parts of America are still desert places (and also deserted in that way that means open) where anything that isn't dust and open skies is transient, and these music festivals--not any single one but the ebb and flow of all of them--swing in with these explosions of creative energy (see: Iggy Pop and Patti Smith as our punk-rock gurus) and make everything feel _real _for brief lengths of time in these liminal, weirdly sprawling spaces--backstage, in the pit, on the grounds--when everything is shaken up, the dust, the dreams, the access. The contrast between that and the other sprawling liminal spaces--the mansions, the beaches, the highways--in the movie is really striking.
> 
> The camera explains it way better than I can, anyway, but I absolutely disagree with those critics who said the story could happen anywhere. It had to happen in a place Malick obviously has a deep understanding of and connection with.


Wow. I feel like your review deserves a review of its own. 
With this and the trailers I have a good picture in my head. Unfortunately still no release date in U.K. So that's all I'll have for a while.


----------



## Hackensack

Nice review in NY Times, especially about Michael:

Edited: sorry, I can't seem to get the link to go to anything but an ad.  The review is by Manohla Dargis, NY Times.  Not sure why I can't link to it directly,


----------



## Hackensack

X


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> God this is impossible to articulate but I've been thinking about it a lot since last night and it's something like...by "SXSW-type musical festivals" I mean the dozens of live music festivals in or around Austin every year (I think Malick filmed during Austin City Limits at least in part?) that contribute to but also sort of trade on this cultural understanding that certain parts of America are still desert places (and also deserted in that way that means open) where anything that isn't dust and open skies is transient, and these music festivals--not any single one but the ebb and flow of all of them--swing in with these explosions of creative energy (see: Iggy Pop and Patti Smith as our punk-rock gurus) and make everything feel _real _for brief lengths of time in these liminal, weirdly sprawling spaces--backstage, in the pit, on the grounds--when everything is shaken up, the dust, the dreams, the access. The contrast between that and the other sprawling liminal spaces--the mansions, the beaches, the highways--in the movie is really striking.
> 
> The camera explains it way better than I can, anyway, but I absolutely disagree with those critics who said the story could happen anywhere. It had to happen in a place Malick obviously has a deep understanding of and connection with.



It sounds fascinating and I think I get your drift; there are some festivals that are special for reasons that have nothing to do with size or line up. In the U.K. it's Glastonbury with its long history and location by Stonehenge during summer solstice adding resonance for those who feel akin to Druid/New Age beliefs. 

The more I read about Song to Song the more it excites me. Just wish a UK release date would be announced - maybe the original whispers to coincide with Glastonbury this year will be correct


----------



## Just Askin

*Happy St. Patricks Day *


----------



## Just Askin

Old 2012
http://m.independent.ie/entertainme...formative-days-in-kerry-village-26813030.html


----------



## Hackensack

A nice interview with Natalie Portman, in which she talks about working with Michael.  

http://www.vulture.com/2017/03/nata...-+nymag.com's+Entertainment+and+Culture+Blog)


----------



## Just Askin

Cook


----------



## baewatch

I gave Michael's friend a cheeky kiss on the cheek during st.patricks day festivities lol


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> I gave Michael's friend a cheeky kiss on the cheek during st.patricks day festivities lol


Did you manage to act cool or did you blurt out fan girl stuff about his mate?


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Did you manage to act cool or did you blurt out fan girl stuff about his mate?


Bahaha! Didn't mention Michael at all 
Just chatted to him very briefly at a bar and of course planted a kiss lol


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Bahaha! Didn't mention Michael at all
> Just chatted to him very briefly at a bar and of course planted a kiss lol


Hope he was at least fit!
Michael's home, his Mums home or Dublin?


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> This critical polarisation is what I expected tbh with the high brow publications getting it and liking it; it's not often the UK's Independent labels a film a masterpiece and life changing!
> 
> Many years after watching Days of Heaven I'm still haunted by it and it's worth noting it was a commercial flop and had very mixed reviews at the time of its 1978 release. The film's iconic status now follows a much more recent critical re-evaluation and it's now regarded as one of American cinema's greats.
> 
> Also as I hoped/expected Michael's role is somewhat enigmatic and very interesting - I'm sure he delivered it well as always.


 The Tree of Life is a film that you can find in many "greatest ever film" lists and it's still a very divisive film (I'm not necessarily talking about critics).   But it's the same for many other films that are usually regarded as masterpieces or have been reevaluated.  It comes to mind Eyes Wide Shut,for example,another film that requires multiple viewings.
I think his latest films are his most personal ones and  and he's exactly doing what he wants to do. As you say,Malick is not catering for everyone,but it's also quite obvious to me  that some people go to see his films already knowing that they can't find a way into them or already prepared to say that "it's more of the same",as if a film like Knight of Cups is thematically comparable to The Tree of Life.

This is a very interesting excerpt from a review of Knight of Cups about the recurring criticism of late-period Malick


> The Malick of today may be the quintessential cult director: those who respond to his movies couldn’t be kept away from a new one, and you can’t tell anything to those who don’t. He has his devotees and his detractors—insofar as I can tell the factions are both well-populated, though this doesn’t keep commenters on either side from striking those self-dramatizing “lone voice in the wilderness” poses that are the bane of any worthwhile criticism. (For my part, I will never understand those hostile responses to Malick, which seem determined to hold the line so that American narrative cinema won’t be overrun by avant-garde abstraction, as though there was a flotilla of directors making experimental films on this scale instead of literally just one guy.) One complaint, a variation of which was probably best articulated by Kent Jones in regards to _To the Wonder_, is that Malick has become indifferent to and neglectful of his actors. With the belated arrival of _Knight of Cups_ in American cinemas, a story from comedian Tom Lennon has been making the rounds, in which he discusses being “directed” for his role with only a piece of paper bearing the cryptic phrase “There’s no such thing as a fireproof wall.” And so the same cultural media that has been publishing panegyrics to the late David Bowie, whose arguable creative peak was accomplished with the help of Brian Eno’s “Oblique Strategies,” can have a good chuckle over Crazy Old Recluse Terry. In fact the operation of chance within a defined framework—which might also describe a Tarot reading—has long been a crucial aspect of Malick’s process; we may recall the story of 1978’s _Days of Heaven_ being entrusted to a 15-year-old amateur actress, Linda Manz, whose rambling voiceover, conceived in postproduction, opened up the movie. In the case of _Knight of Cups_, the only performance that seems to me not to “work” is Bentley’s, his approximation of fraternal affection overly inclined to fall back on roughhousing.
> 
> Another of the knocks against Malick is that his movies are too pretty, too glutted with gorgeous scenery caught in the gloaming, to the point that they look “like television commercials.” (You never hear what commercials, precisely, look like this—I almost exclusively watch TV for sports, and nothing in the Cialis and F-150 oeuvre comes close.) I don’t know if Malick pays any attention to his press, good or bad—my gut says that he doesn’t—but _Knight of Cups_ is proof positive that he’s more engaged with the paradoxes inherent in his addiction to beauty than those who would chastise him for it. Here, Malick is actively in dialogue with advertising imagery. Like the Antonioni of _Zabriskie Point_, he is enamored of Los Angeles’s billboards, and at one point we take a first-person POV cruise down Sunset Boulevard by night, passing adverts for Stella Artois, Prada, H&M, and . . . Oliver Stone’s _Savages_. (_Knight of Cups_ had an unusually long gestation, shot in 2012.)





Hackensack said:


> Nice article with a few new things about the Malick Q&A.  It's clear he has a great deal of respect for Michael.
> 
> http://www.austinmonthly.com/Blog/M...later-Michael-Fassbender-and-Terrence-Malick/


Thanks!
"So at 9:30 the next morning—a very rainy one, I might add—about a few hundred fans took their seats in a room at the Austin Convention Center and waited in anticipation to see if the rumor would come true. "
It doesn't look like there wasn't anyone.

“Michael is always completely brave, too. We would just say ‘attack’ and he was completely fearless about giving himself. You never felt he was trying to create a certain impression of himself or do anything to look or appear a certain way. He would just give himself completely. Such an inspiration to work with an actor like Michael. You try to keep up with him,”  he said.
This is great praise. 



Just Askin said:


> Wow. I feel like your review deserves a review of its own.
> With this and the trailers I have a good picture in my head. *Unfortunately still no release date in U.K. *So that's all I'll have for a while.


I've read that it will be released later this year.



Hackensack said:


> A nice interview with Natalie Portman, in which she talks about working with Michael.
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2017/03/natalie-portman-on-song-to-song-malick-and-rhcp-wrestling.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+nymag/vulture+(Vulture+-+nymag.com's+Entertainment+and+Culture+Blog)


I’ve been on sets where it starts to snow and they’re like, “Okay, I guess we’re shutting down for the day!” And Terry would just shoot through it. Or someone walks into shot, and instead of cutting, have the characters try to interact with the person who walked into the shot. Finding those beautiful accidents."
This reminds me of a hilarious interview with Thomas Lennon:


> During a lunch break, Lennon was speaking to his wife over the phone offset. Since the shoot would likely last a full day, Lennon had to change plans with his family. He and his wife got into an argument over the phone.
> 
> “We were basically yelling at each other,” Lennon said. “And at that point Malick himself came up to me with a camera with a stubby lens and got, I’m not kidding, eight inches away from my face, filming me having this totally real fight with my wife. At first I felt it was kind of an invasion of privacy and then I was like, ‘F--- it, this is the realest thing that has happened all day.’”




https://twitter.com/valkilmer/status/840626377841901569
@valkilmer  Hear me-These 2 nobody's are going places. U heard it here first. Theyre not much to look at but boy can they act. My buddies in #so
ngtosong


----------



## Morgane

I'm glad to see that the footage was well-received (I've also read some tweets):
http://www.alien-covenant.com/news/alien-covenant-sxsw-news-roundup-new-facehugger-unveiled
Apparently the clip about David was a bit "spoilerish",even if his role is already quite clear.

https://www.fandango.com/movie-news/how-noomi-rapace-will-return-for-alien-covenant-plus-at-least-four-more-alien-movies-in-the-works-752049


> As we began our conversation, we asked Scott how _Covenant_ would separate itself from_Prometheus_.
> "It's beginning to answer the who and why," he said. "It's definitely gorier, and smarter. In it, we raise some very interesting questions about the position and possibility of AI against human condition, and it crosses into the zone of apartheid -- kind of like how Roy Batty was treated like a second-class citizen [in _Blade Runner_]. And so is David (Michael Fassbender). The knee-jerk was to create a second-class citizen, even if he is superior to everyone. So the natural thing to do at the end of _Prometheus_ was to send them off together because when you think you've got it, you've got to keep the characters alive, as opposed to killing them. And [_Coventant_] starts to answer the who and why."
> Scott referenced "them," meaning both Fassbender's android character David, as well as Noomi Rapace's character, Elizabeth Shaw. They were the only two left alive at the end of_Prometheus_, and we cut away from the duo as they begin their search for the Engineers' home world. We've known for a while that Rapace would return in some form for _Covenant_, but how and in what way remains a mystery. So we asked Scott how, exactly, Rapace would return.
> "Yes, in a way," he said, confirming she'll be in the film. "Not fully, but in a way. She was integral to what David carried out later."
> Based on those comments it would appear David did something to her or used her in some way that will prove to be a central plot point as far as what David has been up to since we last saw him.





> There will be another one before we kind of literally and logically, clockwise, back into the rear back head of [the original] _Alien_," he said.
> We asked Scott what the timeline looked like -- would it be _Prometheus_, _Covenant_ and then this next movie before we arrive at the events of the original _Alien_. That's when the answer became a bit foggy as it appears he slips in the title for another movie we haven't seen yet and positions it between _Prometheus_ and _Covenant_.
> "It will go _Prometheus_, _Awakening_, _Covenant_.. fairly integral where this colonization ship is on the way...."


----------



## baewatch

Yeah! he's in the film business too.
Dublin town 


Just Askin said:


> Hope he was at least fit!
> Michael's home, his Mums home or Dublin?


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Yeah! he's in the film business too.
> Dublin town


Cool. Glad you enjoyed your day. Now you have an intro if you ever find them both in your company...
My St.Patricks day however..


----------



## baewatch

Thats it, I like your thinking! ...Although might be tough playing cool in front of M! 

... I bet your glad you feel fresh today unlike a lot of people! Haha


Just Askin said:


> Cool. Glad you enjoyed your day. Now you have an intro if you ever find them both in your company...
> My St.Patricks day however..
> View attachment 3638942


----------



## gingerglory

Morgane said:


> The Tree of Life is a film that you can find in many "greatest ever film" lists and it's still a very divisive film (I'm not necessarily talking about critics). But it's the same for many other films that are usually regarded as masterpieces or have been reevaluated.* It comes to mind Eyes Wide Shut,for example,another film that requires multiple viewings.*



This reminds me one of Michael's interviews that he gave while he was in China recently. I think it's from Modern Weekly. He mentioned that his favorite Kubrick movie is Eyes Wide Shut. He didn't care much at the first viewing but it got his attention the second time around.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Looks like S2S has come in at 61% on Rotten Tomatoes, which is much better than the lead-up-to-release numbers indicated. I was wary of a disproportionate amount of support coming from solipsistic film bros but 5 of 6 female critics reviewed it positively as well. Not bad!


----------



## Just Askin

TAU was released in Portugal on Thurs 16th. Michael spotted in Portugal on 15th. Got to love his dedication to this film. There is a pic but i'm personally not going to post it cos it's an off duty candid.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> TAU was released in Portugal on Thurs 16th. Michael spotted in Portugal on 15th. Got to love his dedication to this film. There is a pic but i'm personally not going to post it cos it's an off duty candid.



TAU is in the Beijing International Film festival starts on 16 April. Don't know if he attends. 
This small budget movie seems to get food review in Far East (won prizes in Macau film festival)


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> TAU was released in Portugal on Thurs 16th. Michael spotted in Portugal on 15th. Got to love his dedication to this film. There is a pic but i'm personally not going to post it cos it's an off duty candid.


Being messaged about this. People post what they want. I personally won't post anymore pics sneakily taken by restaurant staff or diners etc whilst he's eating his dinner or having a cup of tea. Not talking about pics that are obviously put out by paps so will end up everywhere anyway. If you find the pics and post..that's your business.


----------



## Just Askin

Life's too short.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3629687


. Liked the tee on Michael at the S2S premiere, except for that colour - washes him out and does nothing for him!


----------



## JaneWT

gingerglory said:


> This reminds me one of Michael's interviews that he gave while he was in China recently..... He mentioned that his favorite Kubrick movie is Eyes Wide Shut. He didn't care much at the first viewing but it got his attention the second time around.


 I'm the only person I know who loved EWS on first viewing.  Consequently, I thought it had either been completely misjudged, or my opinion was worthless!  Similar to how I felt with The Counsellor, actually.


----------



## JaneWT

I love the fact that Malick turned up to the Q&A and I also love how devisive S2S is.  There doesn't seem to be much of a middling opinion and it's great that it is both riling people and promoting declarations of passion.  I, too, just hope we get to see it in the UK.


----------



## JaneWT

I watched TLBO recently with Cianfrance's audio commentary, recorded with his old film school teacher.  I don't usually enjoy DVD audio commentaries - I generally find them too technically dense - but this is well worth a viewing.  Cianfrance and his old film school teacher were incredibly informative, and the teacher clearly adored Michael's performance, highlighting his great skill at several points in the film, and totally appreciating how Michael silently managed to convey the shell shocked, weary ex soldier.  

One of my gripes about TLBO was that a few key scenes from the book were missing from the film.  Going by what Cianfrance said in the commentary, these scenes were filmed, but left out of the final edit due to their upsetting nature.  I still feel deprived that the DVD didn't contain tons of scenes that didn't make it to the final cut.


----------



## JaneWT

Dunno about anyone else, but I am really missing reading about what roles Michael has lined up.  It's fantastic that he is taking some much-deserved time off - he looks amazing, and spending time and effort on his private life is clearly doing him the world of good - but I can't help feeling narked when I read of all the roles that he _isn't_ taking on!  

I don't wish to be a doom monger, but I am getting the impression that Michael's had enough of fame and is really going to take a back-seat with the acting from now on, and just concentrate on producing and perhaps directing eventually.  If that were the case then I wouldn't blame him, but as arguably the best screen actor out there right now, it would be such a waste.  It feels a bit like the end of an era.


----------



## aprilmayjune

JaneWT said:


> Dunno about anyone else, but I am really missing reading about what roles Michael has lined up.  It's fantastic that he is taking some much-deserved time off - he looks amazing, and spending time and effort on his private life is clearly doing him the world of good - but I can't help feeling narked when I read of all the roles that he _isn't_ taking on!
> 
> I don't wish to be a doom monger, but I am getting the impression that Michael's had enough of fame and is really going to take a back-seat with the acting from now on, and just concentrate on producing and perhaps directing eventually.  If that were the case then I wouldn't blame him, but as arguably the best screen actor out there right now, it would be such a waste.  It feels a bit like the end of an era.



He said the same before he got the Steve jobs script and we all know how that turned out... [emoji6]


----------



## mollie12

The difference is these days I'm really unconvinced he's being offered the projects he wants.  The last two years have been pretty damaging as far as his reputation as a box office draw goes.  He's not even pulling in good numbers for indie films.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> The difference is these days I'm really unconvinced he's being offered the projects he wants.  The last two years have been pretty damaging as far as his reputation as a box office draw goes.  He's not even pulling in good numbers for indie films.



Do you think? Aside from 12YAS and XMen that were all ensemble pieces, what films was Michael ever a box office draw in? It's clear that he's hugely admired and respected within his industry and I'd be very surprised if he wasn't receiving scripts on a regular basis, not to mention options available to him within his own production company.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Dunno about anyone else, but I am really missing reading about what roles Michael has lined up.  It's fantastic that he is taking some much-deserved time off - he looks amazing, and spending time and effort on his private life is clearly doing him the world of good - but I can't help feeling narked when I read of all the roles that he _isn't_ taking on!
> 
> I don't wish to be a doom monger, but I am getting the impression that Michael's had enough of fame and is really going to take a back-seat with the acting from now on, and just concentrate on producing and perhaps directing eventually.  If that were the case then I wouldn't blame him, but as arguably the best screen actor out there right now, it would be such a waste.  It feels a bit like the end of an era.



I think he's now making time to take stock and evaluate his career as well as concentrating on his personal life - which is a good thing to do as he hits 40 in a couple of weeks time.
I'm sure he's not only looking to try his hand at new challenges professionally such as directing, but also to achieve a healthy work/life balance in future. If he's considering having a family these are important changes to make. I'd like to see him maybe act in one film a year as opposed to the 3 or 4 he's been doing in recent years. And the rest of the time maybe working behind the scenes and time for him to enjoy life with his loved ones. [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mollie12

Promo images with MF:


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://fassywassy.tumblr.com/post/158701157105

Credit for the acting assist to Kangaroo!


----------



## Just Askin

(Originals by andsowewalkalone on tumblr)


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> The difference is these days I'm really unconvinced he's being offered the projects he wants.  The last two years have been pretty damaging as far as his reputation as a box office draw goes.  He's not even pulling in good numbers for indie films.


Well yeah that is pretty obvious. His break looks more industry imposed than self planned.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Still find it amusing how some people allow their own prejudice to colour their posts with absolutely no evidence to back them up. 
In the absence of any facts I am repeating my post made in response to a post made by Mollie12; 
"It's clear that Michael is hugely admired and respected within his industry and I'd be very surprised if he wasn't receiving scripts on a regular basis, not to mention options available to him within his own production company."
Also worth pointing out that Michael has been talking of taking a long break from acting for the past couple of years and would have had one between autumn 2014 and summer 2015 had the Steve Jobs role not been offered to him. 
Why is his decision to have one now being regarded so negatively in terms of his career? Is the man not entitled to make his own choices? Or do some think he shouldn't devote time and energy to his personal life? And if not, why not?


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Still find it amusing how some people allow their own prejudice to colour their posts with absolutely no evidence to back them up.
> In the absence of any facts I am repeating my post made in response to a post made by Mollie12;
> "It's clear that Michael is hugely admired and respected within his industry and I'd be very surprised if he wasn't receiving scripts on a regular basis, not to mention options available to him within his own production company."
> Also worth pointing out that Michael has been talking of taking a long break from acting for the past couple of years and would have had one between autumn 2014 and summer 2015 had the Steve Jobs role not been offered to him.
> Why is his decision to have one now being regarded so negatively in terms of his career? Is the man not entitled to make his own choices? Or do some think he shouldn't devote time and energy to his personal life? And if not, why not?


I think--as I may have said before--that we tend to put Michael under a microscope and ignore the industry, the successes and flops, other actors' breaks, etc.,  as a whole.  Some of the "fan" blogs are pushing a narrative of a collapsed career and life, I know, but let's not join them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I think--as I may have said before--that we tend to put Michael under a microscope and ignore the industry, the successes and flops, other actors' breaks, etc.,  as a whole.  Some of the "fan" blogs are pushing a narrative of a collapsed career and life, I know, but let's not join them.



Totally agree, and suspect this desire to push a narrative of a collapsed career/life by some "fan" (?) blogs is motivated by their fury that Michael is in a settled relationship with Alicia. They have totally lost the plot and have no balanced perspective.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Still find it amusing how some people allow their own prejudice to colour their posts with absolutely no evidence to back them up.
> In the absence of any facts I am repeating my post made in response to a post made by Mollie12;
> "It's clear that Michael is hugely admired and respected within his industry and I'd be very surprised if he wasn't receiving scripts on a regular basis, not to mention options available to him within his own production company."
> Also worth pointing out that Michael has been talking of taking a long break from acting for the past couple of years and would have had one between autumn 2014 and summer 2015 had the Steve Jobs role not been offered to him.
> Why is his decision to have one now being regarded so negatively in terms of his career? Is the man not entitled to make his own choices? Or do some think he shouldn't devote time and energy to his personal life? And if not, why not?


Do you mean he's not sitting alone in a sparsely furnished hovel, checking his old phone constantly for emails that will offer him some much needed work? You're saying he has not been reduced to a faceless IMDb page with only a 2 line bio, that has a start and end date for his 'years active' inserted? You are telling me that Michael Fassbender is not, at forty, finished in the film industry? Wow that's a shocker! So all those blogs and our very own naysayers are telling some untruths or are giving us some wildly misguided/judged interpretations of what's going on with him. But surely you only have to look at any pic that snaps a second of his life and know all about him, his state of mind, what he had for breakfast, what he has  said to every female he have ever met, who he has or hasn't spoken to that day, what he's doing tomorrow, what he himself considers important in his career. All these gossip blogs with so much factual information about him....should I be doubting them???


----------



## Hackensack

This seems to be from today.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BR-gB94Bc5Z/?taken-by=abracing73


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> This seems to be from today.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BR-gB94Bc5Z/?taken-by=abracing73



Good to see him enjoying life [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Do you mean he's not sitting alone in a sparsely furnished hovel, checking his old phone constantly for emails that will offer him some much needed work? You're saying he has not been reduced to a faceless IMDb page with only a 2 line bio, that has a start and end date for his 'years active' inserted? You are telling me that Michael Fassbender is not, at forty, finished in the film industry? Wow that's a shocker! So all those blogs and our very own naysayers are telling some untruths or are giving us some wildly misguided/judged interpretations of what's going on with him. But surely you only have to look at any pic that snaps a second of his life and know all about him, his state of mind, what he had for breakfast, what he has  said to every female he have ever met, who he has or hasn't spoken to that day, what he's doing tomorrow, what he himself considers important in his career. All these gossip blogs with so much factual information about him....should I be doubting them???



Haha, you've nailed it! [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

Most people shop in Italy for shoes or suits. Michael shops for F1 Steering Wheels...gotta love this man!


http://instagram.com/abracing73


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Do you mean he's not sitting alone in a sparsely furnished hovel, checking his old phone constantly for emails that will offer him some much needed work? You're saying he has not been reduced to a faceless IMDb page with only a 2 line bio, that has a start and end date for his 'years active' inserted? You are telling me that Michael Fassbender is not, at forty, finished in the film industry? Wow that's a shocker! So all those blogs and our very own naysayers are telling some untruths or are giving us some wildly misguided/judged interpretations of what's going on with him. But surely you only have to look at any pic that snaps a second of his life and know all about him, his state of mind, what he had for breakfast, what he has  said to every female he have ever met, who he has or hasn't spoken to that day, what he's doing tomorrow, what he himself considers important in his career. All these gossip blogs with so much factual information about him....should I be doubting them???



look, _obviously _he's sitting alone in a sparsely furnished hovel, only it's actually a luxury yurt decorated in tribute to Irish mythological history with sculptures and jewelry and like, historically significant rocks he stole from Stonehenge, or whatever, where he brews his own mead on the wood-burning stove and reads scripts he stole from the garbage of  BCoop and JMac while his tears fall on Kangaroo's sweater, which he knit himself since an unemployed man needs hobbies, as he reflects that these are the jobs he might have gotten, once upon a time, before..._her. _

pictured below: michael's yurt, probably


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Most people shop in Italy for shoes or suits. Michael shops for F1 Steering Wheels...gotta love this man!
> View attachment 3643245
> 
> http://instagram.com/abracing73


Must be an early bday present!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> look, _obviously _he's sitting alone in a sparsely furnished hovel, only it's actually a luxury yurt decorated in tribute to Irish mythological history with sculptures and jewelry and like, historically significant rocks he stole from Stonehenge, or whatever, where he brews his own mead on the wood-burning stove and reads scripts he stole from the garbage of  BCoop and JMac while his tears fall on Kangaroo's sweater, which he knit himself since an unemployed man needs hobbies, as he reflects that these are the jobs he might have gotten, once upon a time, before..._her. _
> 
> pictured below: michael's yurt, probably
> 
> View attachment 3643398


I want to live there. 
You might wanna google Stonehenge cos they are not the sort of stones you can drop in your pocket and swan past the Druid enthusiasts with. However I am now in fits of laughter picturing Michael trying to get one home. Also she's obviously been working out for TR so he may not want to say it all out too loud...


----------



## Just Askin

Yesterdays Ferrari pic of Michael is being questioned on some blogs as to whether or not it was genuinely taken yesterday, in Italy. 
 Have I missed something somewhere?
I am seriously confused by this line of thinking 
Just Who? What? Why? When? 
I just don't get it


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Yesterdays Ferrari pic of Michael is being questioned on some blogs as to whether or not it was genuinely taken yesterday, in Italy.
> Have I missed something somewhere?
> I am seriously confused by this line of thinking
> Just Who? What? Why? When?
> I just don't get it


The theory as I understand it is that Michael (and sometimes Michael and Alicia) rush around taking photos with various people, especially restaurant staffs, which can then be released later, at random times, to confuse us all about where he is.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Certain quarters do seem a little more frantic than usual recently...have they been spotted at jewelry stores or something again? [emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> http://fassywassy.tumblr.com/post/158701157105
> 
> Credit for the acting assist to Kangaroo!
> 
> View attachment 3642346


do you have cats?


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Still find it amusing how some people allow their own prejudice to colour their posts with absolutely no evidence to back them up.
> In the absence of any facts I am repeating my post made in response to a post made by Mollie12;
> "It's clear that Michael is hugely admired and respected within his industry and I'd be very surprised if he wasn't receiving scripts on a regular basis, not to mention options available to him within his own production company."
> Also worth pointing out that Michael has been talking of taking a long break from acting for the past couple of years and would have had one between autumn 2014 and summer 2015 had the Steve Jobs role not been offered to him.
> Why is his decision to have one now being regarded so negatively in terms of his career? Is the man not entitled to make his own choices? Or do some think he shouldn't devote time and energy to his personal life? And if not, why not?


LOL are you incapable of reading views other than your own and letting it go?
Also is Michael "slow" that he cant balance his personal life with his professional life? Does he have to take time off to work to work on his personal life...whatever that even means. Most normal people balance both at the same time.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> LOL are you incapable of reading views other than your own and letting it go?
> Also is Michael "slow" that he cant balance his personal life with his professional life? Does he have to take time off to work to work on his personal life...whatever that even means. Most normal people balance both at the same time.


Define normal.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Certain quarters do seem a little more frantic than usual recently...have they been spotted at jewelry stores or something again? [emoji6]


Lol must be something going on when 'the' blogs start arguing amongst themselves. We even have our own fan blog now...cool.


----------



## Just Askin

Circuit of The Americas. Living the dream.





charlie-gray.com
https://instagram.com/p/BSB00oEj5n7/
I'm assuming this is from November 17th-ish as there are other pics from this time on the course in Austin.


----------



## Hackensack

Interview about Song to Song:  http://www.vulture.com/2017/03/mich...-+nymag.com's+Entertainment+and+Culture+Blog)

Interesting, a few new things.
*Michael Fassbender Won’t Talk About What Happened in Mexico, But He Will Talk About Song to Song*


*You looked like you were having a lot of fun in Song to Song, especially in the scenes with you and Ryan and Rooney.*
Absolutely, yeah. You sort of have this freedom to be uninhibited — it’s a very nonstructured way of working in terms of the script that you use and how you go about filming and the lack of continuity. But it’s something that requires a lot of concentration, because so much of it is improvisational, and you have to be alive to so many things. It’s fun, for sure, but it’s challenging.

*Natalie said you guys would improvise for 30 minutes at a time. How do you keep a take like that going?*
I don’t know. I think you try to take an attitude onboard and try to communicate physically, try to have an objective or desire and try to communicate that to the person in the scene. You just try to keep things alive. But also trying to sit back and be comfortable with doing nothing. You could think of it a little bit like jazz, you’re devising a loose structure and trying to keep a ball up in the air.
*Your relationship with Ryan’s character in the movie is really interesting — there’s this Faustian dynamic where you’re offering him this deal, and the audience has this sense that it’s not necessarily in Ryan’s best interests to work with you.*
Terrence told me before shooting that my character would be like Satan in _Paradise Lost_, someone who would seduce and manipulate. And then I thought of Bob Fosse, and a video that I saw of him on the internet, in _The Little Prince_, I think it is, where he’s a snake and he transforms into a human being and he has this dance. And I used that dance and that character as well as an inspiration for Cook.

*When you guys went down to Mexico, Terrence said that it **got pretty rowdy**. What did he mean?*
What happens in Mexico stays in Mexico. You know this, Kevin.

*The Austin music element is a rich backdrop for the film. What was interacting with that like for you? You get tackled by the Red Hot Chili Peppers at one point, I believe, so you had an intimate experience of it.*
Yeah, it was pretty intimate. First of all, you pay your respects to these legends, and then you say, “I’m going to be a bit of an *******” in the scene [_laughs_], and try to stay in character for the scene.

*Did you feel keyed in to the more modern musicians before you shot in Austin, or did you learn more about the artists like the Black Lips and Lykke Li who factor into the film?*
I’d definitely heard of them, but my music catalogue really starts to thin out after about 1997, ’98 [_laughs_]. I’m not totally up to speed. But I felt like it didn’t matter with Cook, he’s listening to artists and realizing where there’s a hit but there’s also an indifference about the whole thing to him.

*Right, it’s a currency for power and money, not necessarily …*
That’s right. And maybe it started off as a passion, and I think that’s why his relationship to BV, Ryan’s character, has that element of jealousy, because he’s an artist and he wants to go for the pure form of what he does, and there’s that element of jealousy also in his relationship with [Rooney Mara’s] Faye. He’s numbed that side out.

*Did you come away from shooting the movie having discovered any bands you really liked?*
Nope. But I did enjoy watching Iggy Pop, and Neil Young was playing, Jack White, so I definitely got to experience a lot of cool live performances. The Red Hot Chili Peppers, and John Lydon at Fun Fun Fun. And it was great to work with Val Kilmer — he did some fantastic stuff in the film. I felt like I was hanging on by my fingernails doing scenes with him — he’s a fantastic force of nature in the film.

*He really shows up like a lightning bolt and disappears just as fast, gets carried off into a police car or a car or whatever.*[_Laughs._] I think it was a taxi.

*It had the feel of a police car.*
By the way they were putting him into it, yeah.

*What do you take from an experience like this that’s so different from your other work? You have Alien: Covenant coming out this year, which is obviously a very different type of acting.*
Maybe not having too many preconceptions going into scenes, and allowing things to develop, and allowing things to happen instead of trying to instigate all the time. Getting comfortable in certain patterns within the scene.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Circuit of The Americas. Living the dream.
> View attachment 3644576
> 
> View attachment 3644595
> View attachment 3644596
> 
> charlie-gray.com
> https://instagram.com/p/BSB00oEj5n7/
> I'm assuming this is from November 17th-ish as there are other pics from this time on the course in Austin.



Dang, I'd actually follow racing if he were a driver!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

https://therewillbecinema.com/2017/03/24/songtosong/

*TERRENCE MALICK AT HIS BEST & MOST ROMANTIC: SONG TO SONG REVIEW*
March 24, 2017

_“I tried to be kind, it only made me colder.”_

Faye (Rooney Mara) follows the curtains of a hotel room she and BV (Ryan Gosling) are staying in.

BV asks her, “_Do you love me?_” and Faye smiles directly to the camera, and says, “_Yes._”

She turns to her left and BV repeats the question, and with the same smile, she replies with the same simple but reassuring answer.  I felt the love Faye and BV had. I saw it in Faye’s eyes through BV’s.

I heard it in her voice. I felt it through the curtains she played with.

At that moment, I knew I had fallen in love with Terrence Malick’s _Song to Song_.

_Song to Song _is the the embodiment of being in a moment where you want to cry, but can’t.

It goes through a romance like a song does, with all the grand parts of romance and the shaky parts of what the romance is.

It’s Malick at his most romantic, even more so than _Days of Heaven _and _To The Wonder_.

The film follows two couples; Faye & BV, played by Rooney Mara and Ryan Gosling, and Cook & Rhonda, played by Michael Fassbender and Natalie Portman as they chase success and keep their relationships together in the Austin, Texas music scene.

Compared to Malick’s Post-_Tree of Life _films, _Song to Song _is the best of the 3.

What took me by surprise is how straightforward it’s narrative is compared to his previous two features.

As a fan of Malick, it was definitely easier to understand the narrative compared to _To The Wonder _and especially _Knight of Cups._

While the narrative is more simple, Malick still portrays complex images that not only dazzle but have enough emotion to fill someone’s heart with joy or rip it in half.

Personally, I haven’t found many of the performances in Malick’s films to be very dazzling and that’s fine.

Malick isn’t interested in capturing memorable performances but performances that emote the emotion he needs for any given scene.

Thankfully, I blown away by the performances in this movie.

Rooney Mara is amazing as usual as her face can easily set the mood for any scene in the film right away.

She is the ray of light that Terry has in all his films.

Gosling uses his body language and facial expressions expertly here, and it’s his best performance since _Drive_.

*Michael Fassbender is having the time of his life in this film.

He literally goes apeshit in one scene where he starts walking and jumping around like a monkey on the beaches of Yucatan, Mexico.

It’s amazing how he can go from crazy in one scene to heartbreaking in the next.*

Natalie Portman is great but can’t be compared to the other 3 as much since her role is smaller than theirs. Other performances that stand out are Cate Blanchett, Patti Smith, and Val Kilmer. Val Kilmer goes full leather face and cuts an amp in half with a chainsaw.

I just realize how crazy this movie really is.

Never before has Malick has made a film this romantic, this intimate, this lovely, this heartbreaking, and this beautiful.

_Song to Song _ends on a note of melancholy that every one of his films ends on. But compared to Jack in _The Tree of Life_, Neil in _To The Wonder_, and Rick in _Knight of Cups_, I think there is more hope for Faye, BV, Cook, and Rhonda.

_Song to Song _is everything I love about cinema and Malick in general.

While many dismiss his latest efforts, I believe he’s one of the most interesting filmmakers working today.

His films are always fresh and are always way ahead of the curve.

_Song to Song _wraps you in its emotions of warmth, anger, sadness, romance, and melancholy to create one of my favorite cinema going experiences I’ve had in a long time.

Rooney Mara’s Faye said it best, “_We thought we could just roll and tumble, live from song to song, kiss to kiss._”

That’s what a Terrence Malick film feels like.

I REALLY wanna see the scene I bolded.  LOL!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BSEMCIxDIvn/


----------



## Morgane

gingerglory said:


> This reminds me one of Michael's interviews that he gave while he was in China recently. I think it's from Modern Weekly. He mentioned that his favorite Kubrick movie is Eyes Wide Shut. He didn't care much at the first viewing but it got his attention the second time around.


Thanks! Interesting. I don't remember other interviews where he talked about it.



JaneWT said:


> I'm the only person I know who loved EWS on first viewing.  Consequently, I thought it had either been completely misjudged, or my opinion was worthless!  Similar to how I felt with The Counsellor, actually.


I also liked it on first viewing,but it's a multi-layered film,so it's possible to appreciate and understand it more with other viewings. It's one of those films that has always been a mesmerizing experience for me and,probably,it's my favorite Kubrick film.



mollie12 said:


> The difference is these days I'm really unconvinced he's being offered the projects he wants.  The last two years have been pretty damaging as far as his reputation as a box office draw goes.  *He's not even pulling in good numbers for indie films*.


To be fair,these films didn't even get a proper release or promotion. At least,if we talk about the US market.



pearlyqueen said:


> Still find it amusing how some people allow their own prejudice to colour their posts with absolutely no evidence to back them up.
> In the absence of any facts I am repeating my post made in response to a post made by Mollie12;
> "It's clear that Michael is hugely admired and respected within his industry and I'd be very surprised if he wasn't receiving scripts on a regular basis, not to mention options available to him within his own production company."
> *Also worth pointing out that Michael has been talking of taking a long break from acting for the past couple of years and would have had one between autumn 2014 and summer 2015 had the Steve Jobs role not been offered to him. *
> Why is his decision to have one now being regarded so negatively in terms of his career? Is the man not entitled to make his own choices? Or do some think he shouldn't devote time and energy to his personal life? And if not, why not?


Yes,it's something he was talking about even before filming TLBO. His schedule has been insane in the past three years. The point is that we're used to see him constantly working on a new film and it looks almost normal,but what he's doing is what every other actor does.
Honestly,I don't know why it's a big deal and why he has even talked about it. Maybe he thinks that jumping from one set to another in one week is the norm..
 I'm sure that if he's offered a role he can't refuse he can show up on  set tomorrow,but I don't doubt  that he really needed to take some months off,independently of what he's being offered.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> TAU was released in Portugal on Thurs 16th. Michael spotted in Portugal on 15th. Got to love his dedication to this film. There is a pic but i'm personally not going to post it cos it's an off duty candid.


Did you notice a mysterious blonde woman? 



Hackensack said:


> The theory as I understand it is that Michael (and sometimes Michael and Alicia) rush around taking photos with various people, especially restaurant staffs, which can then be released later, at random times, to confuse us all about where he is.


Are you saying that you don't trust lucky blogs followers who have literally seen them being ushered to kitchens to take some pics?
PR posse is obviously being paid to mislead these gossip blogs..


Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3645696
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BSEMCIxDIvn/
> View attachment 3645708


I really like this one.



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3642420
> View attachment 3642422
> 
> (Originals by andsowewalkalone on tumblr)













http://kurzels.tumblr.com


GQ UK  outtakes














This new poster is great:


----------



## aprilmayjune

who else is getting major Rodin vibes from that poster? very impressed with the promo material on this one so far


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> who else is getting major Rodin vibes from that poster? very impressed with the promo material on this one so far


Yep


----------



## Morgane

You're absolutely right. The new poster really looks like a reinterpretation of "La Porte de l'Enfer". 
The promo material for Prometheus was pretty great too. I'm not surprised. 
A throwback:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> LOL are you incapable of reading views other than your own and letting it go?
> Also is Michael "slow" that he cant balance his personal life with his professional life? Does he have to take time off to work to work on his personal life...whatever that even means. Most normal people balance both at the same time.



FYI my perspective has nothing to do with differing points of view; I challenge any posts that can't be justified with some kind of evidence to back them up, the type that appear to be motivated by cynicism and/or a jaundiced opinion that can't be substantiated.

And no, Michael is not "slow" by any definition. He's perfectly entitled to focus on and invest in his personal life for as long as he wants without having to justify himself to anyone else. I expect he's loving life right now, certainly looks that way, and I'm happy for him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yesterdays Ferrari pic of Michael is being questioned on some blogs as to whether or not it was genuinely taken yesterday, in Italy.
> Have I missed something somewhere?
> I am seriously confused by this line of thinking
> Just Who? What? Why? When?
> I just don't get it



Did you stray into the Twilight Zone aka tumblr again....??


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> The theory as I understand it is that Michael (and sometimes Michael and Alicia) rush around taking photos with various people, especially restaurant staffs, which can then be released later, at random times, to confuse us all about where he is.



LOL! Beggars belief that adult women peddle this bizarre nonsense....


----------



## Just Askin

Happy Mothers Day to all Mums in Ireland and the UK


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Did you stray into the Twilight Zone aka tumblr again....??


I'm an Aries...I like to take risks..


----------



## aprilmayjune

not sure when this was taken (i think he's in ireland now?)


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> not sure when this was taken (i think he's in ireland now?)
> View attachment 3646658
> 
> View attachment 3646657



The poster lives in Cape Town so it could have been taken any time since January, Michael has spent so much time there.

I doubt he's there today though - according to this tweet he was in Ireland earlier today so couldn't possibly have returned to Cape Town yet:




https://twitter.com/kieranomahony/status/846011066576502785

Seems there was an early 40th birthday party for him in Beaufort, just outside Killarney, last night and it's Mothers' Day today in Ireland and the UK.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> not sure when this was taken (i think he's in ireland now?)
> View attachment 3646658
> 
> View attachment 3646657


He looks like he has given up on taking a shower. Hope he is spending the day with his mama.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> The poster lives in Cape Town so it could have been taken any time since January, Michael has spent so much time there.
> 
> I doubt he's there today though - according to this tweet he was in Ireland earlier today so couldn't possibly have returned to Cape Town yet:
> 
> View attachment 3646664
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/kieranomahony/status/846011066576502785
> 
> Seems there was an early 40th birthday party for him in Beaufort, just outside Killarney, last night and it's Mothers' Day today in Ireland and the UK.


I suppose it was taken on the TR set.



Esizzle said:


> *He looks like he has given up on taking a shower.* Hope he is spending the day with his mama.


I'm trying to understand how someone can deduce it from that pic.  



*http://www.moviemaker.com/archives/interviews/michael-fassbender-song-to-song-malick-lubezki/*

*Overdosing on his on own ambition, confronted with the shattered reality of a broken brotherly bond and a slew of unsatisfying affairs, Michael Fassbender’s Cook in Terrence Malick’s Song to Song is the catalyst to the turmoil that enraptures the rest of the characters.*
Cook, a music mogul, is the insidious center of more than one love triangle. He seduces those around him with charming, careless pleasure-seeking, promising success beyond their dreams. His romancing of a young waitress (Natalie Portman), betrayal of a close friend (Ryan Gosling) and abuse of an up-and-coming musician (Rooney Mara) all seem like so many tactics in the playbook of this slick devil.

A new addition to the Malickian universe, the Oscar-nominated Irish actor nevertheless fits perfectly into the ethereal, existentialist world that the reclusive auteur and his lauded cinematographer, Emmanuel Lubezki, have been painting in recent work like 2015’s _Knight of Cups_ and 2012’s _To the Wonder_. Fassbender, also starring this spring in the May release _Alien: Covenant_, had delved into the music world in his quirky performance in Lenny Abrahamson’s _Frank_, where he started as the introverted singer of rock band. In _Song to Song_ he stands on a different shore, interacting with world-famous musical acts, from Lykke Li to Iggy Pop, in their natural habitats—stages and festival grounds.

Off the film’s recent South by Southwest premiere, Fassbender got the phone with _MovieMaker_ for a brief chat about diving into the fiercely original visual poetry of Terrence Malick.

*Carlos Aguilar, MovieMaker Magazine (MM): Terrence Malick is known for his unconventional style of directing. How is the process of working with him different that what you experience as an actor on a studio project like Alien: Covenant?*

*Michael Fassbender (MF):* I guess it’s different from all structural filmmaking, not only the big-budget scale or blockbuster mold. He’s got his own technique, and it’s one that doesn’t involve a lot of repetition, so it involves very little continuity. These are kind of the staples of most of his works.

*MM: Is there any way that an actor can prepare to be in a Malick film? Or is preparation irrelevant, given the way he crafts his films?*

*MF:* I think you just have to give yourself over to the process. That’s the way I approached it. I don’t know if I can give any advice, but that’s what I found to be most helpful, to just give myself up to it. And to be prepared to make a lot of mistakes, and fall flat on my face, but to keep working with the process, and keep trying to discover things.

*MM:* *Were you surprised when you saw the finished product or did you have an idea of the direction it would take?*

*MF:* I couldn’t predict it, though I wasn’t necessarily surprised. It was fun to reminisce about the various places where we had been together. There’s always a special touch when Terry puts [a film] together. It was seven weeks of relentless filming: You take a half-hour lunch break and then it’s one take after the next, or you’re doing voiceover. It’s a very intense experience, so it’s very interesting to see it in an edited form.

*MM:* *What were some of the highlights, for you, of making Song to Song?*

*MF:* Just the way [Malick] approaches things. He’s a very unique artist. He is definitely a poet, and just as a great human being as well. There is also the chemistry on set, and how he allows you to really explore the scene without a huge amount of notes, just a certain persuasion. The highlights would also be just being in and amongst Austin during the festival [_the film shot scenes at both SXSW and Austin City Limits_]. I had a lot of fun during the experience. He’s a man of great energy and enthusiasm and passion for film, and he’s also a lot of fun.

*MM:* *What were your first impressions of the character Cook when you came on board?*

*MF:* [Malick] just said he was Satan in _Paradise Lost. _That was it; I went with that concept. Somebody who’s really trying to transcend life in every way, whether it’s by taking drugs or sexual experiences. He is someone who’s very manipulative, and essentially somebody who’s desperate, and searching for some kind of answer or meaning to it all.

*MM:* _*A few years ago you played Frank, the masked leader of a band. In *_*Song to Song*_* you are on the other side as a music executive. Now that you’ve played both, what’s your perception of the music industry?*_

*MF:* I think it’s a very tough business—especially nowadays, in terms of the demand to have a hit immediately and then to continue having hits, when before you had the opportunity to have three albums before you were expected to really deliver financially. The touring element of a band must be very grueling. The hours are long, but there’s a close-knit family within it, which is very evident. Music is something that’s a universal language. You don’t need to translate music. Mathematics and music are the two universal languages. Having real legends from the music business be part of the movie, to be working with them, it was a real treat.

*MM: Song to Song has a few scenes in Mexico, and those scenes in particular feel like they blend reality with the characters in the fictional narrative.*

*MF:* We all loved going to down to Yucatan and filming there. I think it was just two days. As Terry said, it was to find a purer, easier way of life. There’s so much pulling the characters in all different directions when they’re in Austin, but then they go down to Mexico and find a harmony of sorts. We loved filming down there; it was fantastic.

*MM: Does shooting in the real world make the process more complex for an actor?*

*MF:* It definitely adds something to it. There’s another element. I guess having the ability to be quite free in a public environment is an added angle in the filming that Terry put us into.

*MM:* _*Another element that seems to be prominent in Malick’s films is the element of broken brotherhood, and I feel like there’s something like that between your character and Ryan Gosling’s character, BV.*_

*MF:* Yeah, I think there were notes along those lines when we were filming: the idea of a physical part of the relationship. Terry was like, “I want some roughhousing.” And there’s a great sort of bond between them at one moment, and then there’s absolute friction, and in some respect, violence. I think there was always a brotherly element in that relationship.

*MM: What is about the way Emmanuel Lubezki works that’s different from other cinematographers you’ve worked with in other films?*

*MF:* It’s the fact that we used natural lights all the time during the day, so you don’t have to wait for a scene to be lit. Ideally it’s one source of light. It’s a very guerrilla style of filmmaking. You’re on the move: You could be driving to a location somewhere, and you get off somewhere. That would happen a lot of times, when we were heading to the set location, and we’d stop on route, or film in the car on route. It’s a very alive way of working. It’s about time, being able to see what’s happening, and feel the rhythm of the scene, and pick up key moments, gestures, objects, whatever it may be in the scene. He’s a master of that.

*MM: Like all Terrence Malick films, it’s hard to pinpoint what the core idea or message in Song to Song is. Everyone gets something different. What does Song to Song say to you?*

*MF:* I think it says that there’s a lot of information coming at us in this modern age, and a lot of things that could seduce us and draw us in all sorts of different directions, and at times we find that we lose our center, and an element of attentiveness and harmony. *MM
*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I'm trying to understand how someone can deduce it from that pic.




Yes, makes you wonder doesn't it? He doesn't look dirty so what's driving that deduction...??


----------



## Morgane

He doesn't look dirty or unkempt. I don't know..


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> I'm trying to understand how someone can deduce it from that pic.


Looks dirty, sweaty and unkempt in the ireland pic and in the F1 pics. perhaps he is working so hard on his personal life he forgot to shower. LOL sign of true love.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> He doesn't look dirty or unkempt. I don't know..


I wonder what dealings some have with real men. So not shaving makes you unwashed..?! Ok. Again it's to get a reaction from other posters. They know they are safe from chastisement on here for some reason, so they will keep poking away. Michael looks hot as hell...


Does anyone know if Michael's girlfriend Alicia used to date this Swedish actor?


----------



## pearlyqueen

What Ireland pic??


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I wonder what dealings some have with real men. So not shaving makes you unwashed..?! Ok. Again it's to get a reaction from other posters. They know they are safe from chastisement on here for some reason, so they will keep poking away. Michael looks hot as hell...
> View attachment 3646818
> 
> Does anyone know if Michael's girlfriend Alicia used to date this Swedish actor?
> View attachment 3646820



No Alicia didn't date him - he's just a friend. He looks a bit unkempt in this pic don't you think? And his nose is rather red and bulbous..... Alicia has better taste in men [emoji6]

Weird huh? Not shaving makes a man dirty and sweaty? Maybe some folk don't care for men who look like .... men! They may like the kind of men who primp and preen and Michael is not one of them, lol.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I wonder what dealings some have with real men. So not shaving makes you unwashed..?! Ok. Again it's to get a reaction from other posters. They know they are safe from chastisement on here for some reason, so they will keep poking away. Michael looks hot as hell...
> View attachment 3646818
> 
> Does anyone know if Michael's girlfriend Alicia used to date this Swedish actor?
> View attachment 3646820


LOL this post is so desperate I actually laughed out loud for real. And you know so much about the swedish actor that I am surprised you dont know if Alicia dated him or not. But since you dont know, neither Alex nor any of his brothers have dating Ms Naturally Tan swedish actress. She apparently likes them older and ginger but you already knew that.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> No Alicia didn't date him.
> 
> Weird huh? Not shaving makes a man dirty and sweaty? Maybe some folk don't care for men who look like .... men! They may like the kind of men who primp and preen and Michael is not one of them, lol.


ok. Just saw her in that pic. This is the same guy right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> ok. Just saw her that pic. This is the same guy right?
> View attachment 3646841
> View attachment 3646843



Good grief, same guy yes. He's no looker is he? Looks dreadful.


----------



## Esizzle

If you need me to post more pics of Alex on here let me know! We can make it the ugly men thread. Michael cant carry all the ugly weight on his own shoulders!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Good grief, same guy yes. He's no looker is he? Looks dreadful.


I'm sure he's fine on a good day.Wouldn't be my type though. Give me Michael any day. These are probably just bad pics. That tends to happen with candids. You know like when your running to the shop or arriving at an an airport after a long flight.
Oh wait..my bad


----------



## Esizzle

Oh by the way JustAskin, if you need more ways to kill time, I like Ryan Reynolds too. Haha you know if you ran out of things to learn about Alex and need someone new to compare to Michael.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I'm sure he's fine on a good day.Wouldn't be my type though. Give me Michael any day. These are probably just bad pics. That tends to happen with candids. You know like when your running to the shop or arriving at an an airport after a long flight.
> Oh wait..my bad
> View attachment 3646864
> 
> View attachment 3646856
> View attachment 3646857
> View attachment 3646858



My you are naughty! And then posting such delicious pics of Michael...such a handsome man. No contest.


----------



## Just Askin

West End House, Killarney. Today.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Oh by the way JustAskin, if you need more ways to kill time, I like Ryan Reynolds too. Haha you know if you ran out of things to learn about Alex and need someone new to compare to Michael.


Nah, it's all cool. I'll stick to what I like and stay on this thread Thank You very much.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Nah, it's all cool. I'll stick to what I like and stay on this thread Thank You very much.


oh but are you sure? Ryan Reynolds, Idris Alba and Mahershala Ali. If you need to compare Michael to more ugly men! I havent posted in their threads in a while though.  You can google both of them to look at their ugly errands running pics  In case you run out of pics to google about Alex. If you just like ugly swedish men to google, I can help you with that too.
BUT! worry not. Alex has enough pics on the internet to keep you occupied for quite a while. You can post more pics of him here if you like. I am sure you must have seen some of his recent pap pics where he looks ugly as ever when you visited his page to check what I have been writing there (since you admitted to doing that).


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> oh but are you sure? Ryan Reynolds, Idris Alba and Mahershala Ali. If you need to compare Michael to more ugly men! I havent posted in their threads in a while though.  You can google both of them to look at their ugly errands running pics  In case you run out of pics to google about Alex. If you just like ugly swedish men to google, I can help you with that too.


 No really, it's all good. Ryan Reynolds is a God, I'm familiar with Mahershala Ali since his early days and Idris...what can I say..he's an Arsenal supporter...gooners stick together..he's filmed locally to me on a good few occasions too. Also currently playing EGG with friends of mine. Very lovely man. Very tall. Very hot.
Truth be told I feel your disdain for Michael actually has very little to do with Michael and more to do with a few PF members. Personally I find that to be the real shame of the situation.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3646867
> 
> West End House, Killarney. Today.



More pics of handsome Michael - he's just perfect [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

You'd think this kind of...discussion would be enough to convince our fan club it's not a hive mind around here lol


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> *Looks dirty, sweaty and unkempt in the ireland pic *and in the F1 pics. perhaps he is working so hard on his personal life he forgot to shower. LOL sign of true love.


I don't see it. In any case,if it's hot,you can shower every hour and have armpit stains five minutes later. It doesn't mean that you're unkempt or dirty. It's normal.
Talking about the F1 pics,I suppose you've never seen a race.. After spending hours driving with _that_ helmet and _that _race suit,nobody looks fresh like a rose.  Obviously,he wasn't there just to pose for some pics. This kind of criticism doesn't make any sense,honestly.



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3646867
> 
> West End House, Killarney. Today.


Thanks! It's surely a special place for him. I wonder if some people will complain about these pics.. or if these pics with chefs,sous chefs and hotel employees are huge PR stunts to promote bars,restaurants,hotels,films and,_obviously_,the fauxmance only when he's not alone..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I don't see it. And in any case,if it's hot,you can shower every hour and have armpit stains five minutes later. It doesn't mean that you're unkempt or dirty. It's normal.
> Talking about the F1 pics,I suppose you've never seen a race.. After spending hours driving with _that_ helmet and _that _race suit,nobody looks fresh like a rose.  Obviously,he wasn't there just to pose for some pics. This kind of criticism doesn't make any sense,honestly.
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's surely a special place for him. I wonder if some people will complain about these pics.. or if these pics with chefs,sous chefs and hotel employees are huge PR stunts to promote bars,restaurants,hotels,films and,_obviously_,the fauxmance only when he's not alone..



My understanding is that it's fine if Michael poses with chefs, hotel employees, fans etc PROVIDED HE IS ALONE. The accusations are reserved for the times he and Alicia pose with them together, or if Michael poses with them in a part of the world they don't want him to be in, i.e. in a location that proves he's with Alicia such as Cape Town....lol


----------



## Just Askin

Is there anything that can't be built with Lego?





Hmmmm...I have so much Lego in my house  . Wonder how long it would take to build a life size model..


----------



## rosewilliam

Morgane said:


> He doesn't look dirty or unkempt. I don't know..





Esizzle said:


> Looks dirty, sweaty and unkempt in the ireland pic and in the F1 pics. perhaps he is working so hard on his personal life he forgot to shower. LOL sign of true love.



Oh well, because celebrities should always look fresh, in suit and perfect hair, in case some photographer wants to make a photo.


----------



## Just Askin

These are nice of Alex Skarsgard.


View attachment 3647310

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I guess a split second photo doesn't really tell the whole story, like I've seen people try to do many a time with Michael. Like he's caught yawning so obviously his life and career are in a downward spiral because of a crap pr team and a fame hungry fake girlfriend like Alicia.



View attachment 3647310

View attachment 3647335
View attachment 3647336


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/TwjDTOFeGhw
Interview from June 2011. Bit slow to load (quicker on pc) but definitely worth the watch.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3647507


What a cute cake! 

And those racing pics might just be my absolute favorite of the past year or so


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> What a cute cake!
> 
> And those racing pics might just be my absolute favorite of the past year or so


I agree about the pics. They are just..so..grrrr......and so well shot (I obviously have no idea about photography terminology)


----------



## Just Askin

This from Twitter


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> oh but are you sure? Ryan Reynolds, Idris Alba and Mahershala Ali. If you need to compare Michael to more ugly men! I havent posted in their threads in a while though.  You can google both of them to look at their ugly errands running pics  In case you run out of pics to google about Alex. If you just like ugly swedish men to google, I can help you with that too.
> BUT! worry not. Alex has enough pics on the internet to keep you occupied for quite a while. You can post more pics of him here if you like. I am sure you must have seen some of his recent pap pics where he looks ugly as ever when you visited his page to check what I have been writing there (since you admitted to doing that).


What?? You are followed on a different thread?? WTH?!? LMAO!!!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> What?? You are followed on a different thread?? WTH?!? LMAO!!!


I must be in love or something .


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> What?? You are followed on a different thread?? WTH?!? LMAO!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


>


Thank You. It makes my day when you post.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I must be in love or something .



LOL, love the sarcasm [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Thank You. It makes my day when you post.


It's getting creepy.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Thank You. It makes my day when you post.



I suspect not everyone gets your sarcasm... LOL


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I suspect not everyone gets your sarcasm... LOL


Hey, some people's genius just takes some getting used to. My eyes have been opened. I'm so looking forward to future wisdom and insights about Michael, his career,his relationships, his clothes, his grooming, his choice of tea bags. Got to give credit where it is due.


----------



## Just Askin

What do think PQ? Rich and strong? Light but full bodied? Sweet and perfumed?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What do think PQ? Rich and strong? Light but full bodied? Sweet and perfumed?



Oh rich and strong, definitely. A man's brew [emoji6]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh rich and strong, definitely. A man's brew [emoji6]


didn't believe gendered tea was a thing but APPARENTLY IT IS


----------



## Aoifs

An Irish man would only drink Lyons or Barry's tea [emoji12] [emoji477]️


----------



## Just Askin

Aoifs said:


> An Irish man would only drink Lyons or Barry's tea [emoji12] [emoji477]️


I agree. Barry's. Can be found in London but an easier to find alternative is Yorkshire Tea. Yorkshire Gold for a treat lol


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> didn't believe gendered tea was a thing but APPARENTLY IT IS
> View attachment 3649127


What...where...Is that the same as builders tea. I've got to find it now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What...where...Is that the same as builders tea. I've got to find it now.



Builders Tea = a man's brew, puts hair on your chest.

Barry's is popular in my supermarkets - sometimes sells out!!


----------



## Aoifs

Barry's is the best [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> didn't believe gendered tea was a thing but APPARENTLY IT IS
> View attachment 3649127


Ok just checked it. Eww. If you can't put milk and sugar in it then it wouldn't be touched by an Irish or a U.K. Man.
Proper tea is never sweetened with honey nor would you put cream in it. A cream tea refers to a cup of tea served with a scone topped with clotted cream and jam, not tea with cream...that's just wrong. Herbal teas are called herbal teas and I can see Michael only drinking it as part of a random health kick. Earl Grey is something you either love or hate but is often referred to as girly or poncey (ooh more gendered tea issues) However Twinings Breakfast tea is 'builders tea' but from posher places than Fred's cafe and will undoubtedly cost you as much as whole crate of Barry's tea bags!  Tea can be drunk at anytime of day and will solve most of life's problems. 
Never put the milk in first. This is an actual crime for which you should serve time or at the very least be made to drink a cup of Starbucks  Americano coffee...don't worry about it burning your taste buds cos if you are putting the milk in the tea cup first you obviously have non. 
Michael Fassbender making a cup of tea ...ain't life grand


----------



## Allie28

Normally, this is me at the thought of milk in my tea...   

But.... If it was served to me by _that _fella I might actually consider it.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lol tea is actually #3 on this list

21 Pointlessly Gendered Products


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol tea is actually #3 on this list
> 
> 21 Pointlessly Gendered Products


lol I've never noticed that...did you watch the kid at the bottom.
This one cracks me up!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Ok just checked it. Eww. If you can't put milk and sugar in it then it wouldn't be touched by an Irish or a U.K. Man.
> Proper tea is never sweetened with honey nor would you put cream in it. A cream tea refers to a cup of tea served with a scone topped with clotted cream and jam, not tea with cream...that's just wrong. Herbal teas are called herbal teas and I can see Michael only drinking it as part of a random health kick. Earl Grey is something you either love or hate but is often referred to as girly or poncey (ooh more gendered tea issues) However Twinings Breakfast tea is 'builders tea' but from posher places than Fred's cafe and will undoubtedly cost you as much as whole crate of Barry's tea bags!  Tea can be drunk at anytime of day and will solve most of life's problems.
> Never put the milk in first. This is an actual crime for which you should serve time or at the very least be made to drink a cup of Starbucks  Americano coffee...don't worry about it burning your taste buds cos if you are putting the milk in the tea cup first you obviously have non.
> Michael Fassbender making a cup of tea ...ain't life grand



Hate Earl Grey - like drinking perfume!

Here's a pic of Michael eating breakfast in Monte Carlo:




You will note his mug is empty and he's chosen water instead. This is because he knows he won't get a decent cuppa there in Monaco; everywhere in Europe outside the U.K. and Ireland, in North & South America etc they use rubbish "gnats p1ss" teabags and don't understand the water must be BOILING - not hot; this is why natives of U.K. & Ireland usually take teabags from home with them when they go abroad and hope to find somewhere with a kettle!


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> This from Twitter


It's a nice cake!  



Allie28 said:


> Normally, this is me at the thought of milk in my tea...
> 
> *But.... If it was served to me by that fella I might actually consider it.*


 I don't like tea with milk either. But sometimes I put too much sugar in it.

And speaking of tea..









https://jacintatveit.tumblr.com


----------



## Just Askin

Lol so I've been told that the tea conversation took about 4 hrs to be picked up on by the minions and that talking about tea is boring, even when being drunk by Michael  .  What do they not get about the importance of real genuine tea  . Why are people happy with weak and tasteless tea? Oh well .


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol tea is actually #3 on this list
> 
> 21 Pointlessly Gendered Products


Hahaha! Some of them I agree with. Some of them (for girls) are cute. And some are plain stupid. Yogurt for men??? Perhaps I should get some girl tea and see what happens.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lol so I've been told that the tea conversation took about 4 hrs to be picked up on by the minions and that talking about tea is boring, even when being drunk by Michael  .  What do they not get about the importance of real genuine tea  . Why are people happy with weak and tasteless tea? Oh well .



How rude! Thought they specialised in "tea"? Clearly not the real stuff, theirs is the insipid imitation variety LOL [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> It's getting creepy.


Getting...?


----------



## Allie28

Saw this on twitter ....


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Getting...?


I. Know. 

Anyways. Are you planning on watching song to song? What about alien covenant?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another Song to Song review - don't think it's been posted here yet:

http://www.wearemoviegeeks.com/2017/03/song-song-review/


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I. Know.
> 
> Anyways. Are you planning on watching song to song? What about alien covenant?


A hard NO on Malick. I am convinced that he has pictures or film on someone or "someones". His films (the ones that I have seen) are less than drivel !!! 
AC? I am leaning towards it. It looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> A hard NO on Malick. I am convinced that he has pictures or film on someone or "someones". His films (the ones that I have seen) are less than drivel !!!
> AC? I am leaning towards it. It looks like it could be interesting.


What do you mean by " less than drivel" ? I mean know what drivel is but what is less than drivel ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What do you mean by " less than drivel" ? I mean know what drivel is but what is less than drivel ?



I wouldn't bother enquiring, senseless statement. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> I am convinced that he has pictures or film on someone or "someones".



Like he gets people to work for him because he has blackmail material on them? Intriguing statement!

It's not your kind of film, though--bunch of dilettantes committing tax fraud and perpetuating abusive relationships which like, isn't _as _bad as kidnapping a baby, but still--not exactly role models for the kids!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> A hard NO on Malick. I am convinced that he has pictures or film on someone or "someones". His films (the ones that I have seen) are less than drivel !!!
> AC? I am leaning towards it. It looks like it could be interesting.


Lol. Agree with you about malick and drivel. I'm looking forward to alien as well. Love me some scary space movies . You should watch Life if you haven't already!! I loved it.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Like he gets people to work for him because he has blackmail material on them? Intriguing statement!
> 
> It's not your kind of film, though--bunch of dilettantes committing tax fraud and perpetuating abusive relationships which like, isn't _as _bad as kidnapping a baby, but still--not exactly role models for the kids!


Damn! There goes my kids Easter cinema trip out the window.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Damn! There goes my kids Easter cinema trip out the window.



Like you'd make your cinema selections based on what some people post here! 
Funny how some people categorise Malick as drivel whilst others regard him as an auteur....and let's face it, countless actors are in awe of the man...LOL


----------



## Hackensack

I've liked most Malick films I've seen--the most recent was Knight of Cups.  You simply have to realize that you're not watching a straightforward narrative line.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I've liked most Malick films I've seen--the most recent was Knight of Cups.  You simply have to realize that you're not watching a straightforward narrative line.


This was interesting.
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20170317-does-terrence-malicks-take-on-hipster-culture-work


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> Like he gets people to work for him because he has blackmail material on them? Intriguing statement!
> 
> It's not your kind of film, though--bunch of dilettantes committing tax fraud and perpetuating abusive relationships which like, isn't _as _bad as kidnapping a baby, but still--not exactly role models for the kids!


No, I was talking in terms of financing. I don't understand the kids comment because I have never said anything remotely close to that. Why would I? I really don't know how you would know what subject materials I would or would not be interested in, because you don't. I said Malick, I never said anything about the subject material.  I don't understand why I am constantly defending myself against things I have never said on this thread.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mchris55 said:


> No, I was talking in terms of financing. I don't understand the kids comment because I have never said anything remotely close to that. Why would I? I really don't know how you would know what subject materials I would or would not be interested in, because you don't. I said Malick, I never said anything about the subject material.  I don't understand why I am constantly defending myself against things I have never said on this thread.


What does "he has pictures or film on someone or "someones"." have to do with financing? Apologies if I misunderstood.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> What does "he has pictures or film on someone or "someones"." have to do with financing? Apologies if I misunderstood.



Sounds like casting aspersions to me...but it's poorly worded so I may have misinterpreted?


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Lol. Agree with you about malick and drivel. I'm looking forward to alien as well. Love me some scary space movies . You should watch Life if you haven't already!! I loved it.


Thanks for the heads up on Life. I thought it looked interesting, but then I saw it bombed at the BO. That generally doesn't matter for me, but in this instance, I have been busy, so I didn't have time to investigate it on my own. Therefore, seeing the poor BO result was able to grab my attention. I didn't even know it came out last weekend until Monday.


----------



## mchris55

aprilmayjune said:


> What does "he has pictures or film on someone or "someones"." have to do with financing? Apologies if I misunderstood.


I was being sarcastic, but you were on the right track before with the blackmail comment. I don't understand how Malick gets studios interested in his films and financing. IMO, his films are awful AND he takes FOREVER to produce a final cut!! To me, it's like throwing money out the window.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I've liked most Malick films I've seen--the most recent was Knight of Cups.  You simply have to realize that you're not watching a straightforward narrative line.



Seems a lot of people can't deal with not watching a straightforward narrative line - suspect it has much to do with the structure that dominates in TV shows and mainstream films. 

Malick's recent work is more poetic mood pieces that explore human emotions and behaviour, so often have I heard Virginia Woolf as comparison. I guess if you "get" Virginia Woolf, and appreciate impressionist artists and the romantic poets you'll find Song to Song rewarding. Luckily for me I love them all [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> No, I was talking in terms of financing. I don't understand the kids comment because I have never said anything remotely close to that. Why would I? I really don't know how you would know what subject materials I would or would not be interested in, because you don't. I said Malick, I never said anything about the subject material.  I don't understand why I am constantly defending myself against things I have never said on this thread.


I think it was referring to you obviously having such high moral standards in regards the subjects that films are made about. You made such an objection to the portrayal of the themes and characters in The Light Between Oceans, I think AMJ assumes tax fraud and relationships being shown in a less than Disney like state may offend you.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I was being sarcastic, but you were on the right track before with the blackmail comment. I don't understand how Malick gets studios interested in his films and financing. IMO, his films are awful AND he takes FOREVER to produce a final cut!! To me, it's like throwing money out the window.


I've got two words for you: WHITE PRIVILEDGE.


----------



## aprilmayjune

oh my god you can dislike him without delegitimizing his whole career, which at least is _interesting_

and it's "privilege"


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> oh my god you can dislike him without delegitimizing his whole career, which at least is _interesting_
> 
> and it's "privilege"


I will delegitimize his career and his white privilege any day I like. Thanks for correcting my spelling! Oops!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> oh my god you can dislike him without delegitimizing his whole career, which at least is _interesting_
> 
> and it's "privilege"



Many regard Malick as the first American auteur and regard him as a visionary film maker. But hey, if some people don't like or get his work they have to sling mud, IMO not an intelligent way to behave....


----------



## aprilmayjune

OT but was reading Peggy Siegal's Oscar diary from this year and out of curiosity checked the one from last year. 



> At 1:00 a.m. Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender invited me to the second-toughest ticket, Guy Oseary’s dancing ‘til dawn party. If you’re not A-list enough to be invited, your only hope is to arrive in an Oscar winner’s car. Friends of Alicia and Michael needed three SUVs. One block before Checkpoint Charlie we condensed into two vans, forcing myself and others to lay on the floor, unseen. As we arrived at the security check, flashlights scanned the interior and our muffled giggles went unheard. Once inside, I was terrified of being spotted by Guy Oseary, who ejected me two years earlier for the sin of being a publicist. I hid on the dark dance floor in iridescent pink until 4:00 a.m., surrounded by Hollywood royalty letting off steam — a perfect setting for the closing credits of a hotly contested Academy season.



Source


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> OT but was reading Peggy Siegal's Oscar diary from this year and out of curiosity checked the one from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Source



I remember reading that at the time - cute of Michael and Alicia to "smuggle" people in [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

So I reckon Michael is back in Cape Town with Alicia. Tomb Raider filming moves to London soon so I'm hoping we'll get some pics then (tourists have their uses).


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> So I reckon Michael is back in Cape Town with Alicia. Tomb Raider filming moves to London soon so I'm hoping we'll get some pics then (tourists have their uses).


I just saw a tweet from someone in Cape Town who said her friend had just taken a picture with him while she (tweeter) was in class.  No picture, though.  So yes.  Just waiting for the midnight roundups of wait staffs or ferrari test drivers to take hasty pictures with!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I just saw a tweet from someone in Cape Town who said her friend had just taken a picture with him while she (tweeter) was in class.  No picture, though.  So yes.  Just waiting for the midnight roundups of wait staffs or ferrari test drivers to take hasty pictures with!


I've since posting seen a tweet from CT this morning too. No pic either. Damn these people's professionalism and respect


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I've since posting seen a tweet from CT this morning too. No pic either. Damn these people's professionalism and respect



A bit surprised he went back to Cape Town. A local posted a selfie with him on Instagram. So he will be enjoying this coming weekend with Alicia to celebrate his 40th birthday.


----------



## Just Askin

Gorgeous picture 
https://instagram.com/p/BSQ5XA1B92P/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> A bit surprised he went back to Cape Town. A local posted a selfie with him on Instagram. So he will be enjoying this coming weekend with Alicia to celebrate his 40th birthday.



I'm not surprised Michael headed back to Cape Town, Tomb Raider hasn't quite finished there yet so Alicia is there and it's obvious he wants to be with her. 

Explains why his family/friends 40th birthday party was a week early in Ireland too; he knew he wouldn't be nearby on his actual birthday because he's going to be spending it with Alicia. I bet she has planned a fantastic birthday for him - lucky man! [emoji3][emoji173]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3651018
> 
> Gorgeous picture
> https://instagram.com/p/BSQ5XA1B92P/



Lovely pic - I'm sure meeting Michael made their day! Here's a pic of the post and their comments:



Also a friend of the girl who posted tweeted this earlier - think it was the tweet Hackensack saw:

View attachment 3651065


Confirms they met him TODAY just in case anyone was wondering.... LOL 

They are students at Cape Town university - I sincerely hope they are not accused of being part of the "PR Posse"....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I just saw a tweet from someone in Cape Town who said her friend had just taken a picture with him while she (tweeter) was in class.  No picture, though.  So yes.  Just waiting for the midnight roundups of wait staffs or ferrari test drivers to take hasty pictures with!



Was it this tweet you saw?




She's a friend of the girl who posted on Instagram - confirms they met Michael today


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Was it this tweet you saw?
> 
> View attachment 3651066
> 
> 
> She's a friend of the girl who posted on Instagram - confirms they met Michael today


Yes, that was the tweet I meant.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> They are students at Cape Town university - I sincerely hope they are not accused of being part of the "PR Posse"....


Of course that's exactly what will happen. How do we know it was today? How do we know it's SA? How do we know he's with Alicia? His hair is longer. His hair is shorter. These girls are PR Posse (at this point I'm not entirely sure who's left in the world that isn't).


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lbr I would _absolutely _watch a romcom with the plot of what these people think is happening in real life (it would be called PRomance, starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander). Synopsis:

Every few months (to account for changing hair styles, tans, etc), two acclaimed actors who hate each other must travel to the world's most beautiful locations for a whirlwind week of taking pictures to be released at later dates to prove the validity of their relationship. They visit the most beautiful gardens in South Africa one afternoon, eat at the best restaurants in Japan the next night, surf at the coolest beaches in Costa Rica one day and shop at the most popular markets in London the next. Seething all the while, they long to return to their normal lives--her, injecting opioids between her toes; him, emotionlessly banging strangers the world over. This goes on for years. Their careers soar; the farce must continue!

PLOT TWIST: one day, as they kill time (by swigging glasses of wine and avoiding each other's eyes) until they can take a picture with the staff of Paris's most acclaimed new bistro, he asks her how she's been. She falters, unsure how to respond to a question not filled with resentment. Oh, you know, she says eventually. Stunt training for the new movie, that kind of thing. He laughs a little, tells a story about a mishap on his first big action movie. They're forced to meet four months later because he's dyed his hair for a new role so all the old pictures are useless. When she tells him it looks good she means it, and for the first time there's something between them that isn't mutual hatred. Their romantic surroundings don't feel like a cruel joke from the universe; they feel...right, somehow. Full of hope.

By the time their publicist forces them to get fake-married, it doesn't even feel fake anymore.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Lbr I would _absolutely _watch a romcom with the plot of what these people think is happening in real life (it would be called PRomance, starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander). Synopsis:
> 
> Every few months (to account for changing hair styles, tans, etc), two acclaimed actors who hate each other must travel to the world's most beautiful locations for a whirlwind week of taking pictures to be released at later dates to prove the validity of their relationship. They visit the most beautiful gardens in South Africa one afternoon, eat at the best restaurants in Japan the next night, surf at the coolest beaches in Costa Rica one day and shop at the most popular markets in London the next. Seething all the while, they long to return to their normal lives--her, injecting opioids between her toes; him, emotionlessly banging strangers the world over. This goes on for years. Their careers soar; the farce must continue!
> 
> PLOT TWIST: one day, as they kill time (by swigging glasses of wine and avoiding each other's eyes) until they can take a picture with the staff of Paris's most acclaimed new bistro, he asks her how she's been. She falters, unsure how to respond to a question not filled with resentment. Oh, you know, she says eventually. Stunt training for the new movie, that kind of thing. He laughs a little, tells a story about a mishap on his first big action movie. They're forced to meet four months later because he's dyed his hair for a new role so all the old pictures are useless. When she tells him it looks good she means it, and for the first time there's something between them that isn't mutual hatred. Their romantic surroundings don't feel like a cruel joke from the universe; they feel...right, somehow. Full of hope.
> 
> By the time their publicist forces them to get fake-married, it doesn't even feel fake anymore.



 I'd pay big time to see that at the cinema. I have a few casting ideas
The mystery SG:


And 'The Real Girlfriend' can be played by herself. Yes I think I've found the woman who sits at home waiting for him. She cooks and cleans and cries whilst he runs around the world with the Evilicia getting up to all sorts of shenanigans. 
Michael Fassbenders Real Girlfriend:


----------



## aprilmayjune

Noooo that makes it sad and PRomance (PROmance? I can't decide) is a comedy. He's been saying he wants to do one for ages.  Brb writing a script and sending it to DMC [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Noooo that makes it sad and PRomance (PROmance? I can't decide) is a comedy. He's been saying he wants to do one for ages.  Brb writing a script and sending it to DMC [emoji6]


Well how about if SG and RG run off together before Michael and Evilica discovered their true feelings for each other?


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> I'd pay big time to see that at the cinema. I have a few casting ideas
> The mystery SG:
> View attachment 3651237
> 
> And 'The Real Girlfriend' can be played by herself. Yes I think I've found the woman who sits at home waiting for him. She cooks and cleans and cries whilst he runs around the world with the Evilicia getting up to all sorts of shenanigans.
> Michael Fassbenders Real Girlfriend:
> View attachment 3651245



There is some serious combusting going on elsewhere.  Hilarious!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Well how about if SG and RG run off together before Michael and Evilica discovered their true feelings for each other?



They contribute nothing to the plot, I'm thinking just leave them out [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> They contribute nothing to the plot, I'm thinking just leave them out [emoji6]


Wow. Seems like they are forever destined to sit in the shade. Ok fine, it's your project after all.
(but I know a few places that always give SG and RG plenty of attention )


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Of course that's exactly what will happen. How do we know it was today? How do we know it's SA? How do we know he's with Alicia? His hair is longer. His hair is shorter. These girls are PR Posse (at this point I'm not entirely sure who's left in the world that isn't).



awww, but those girls are adorable!  I was all set to officially welcome them to the Vikassy PR Posse!  Membership is growing by leaps and bounds as we now have plants in every corner of the globe!  From the far west to the far east, from Cape Cod to Cape Town, from Austria to Australia .....  

They look so sweet and happy they got to meet him.  I don't think being accused of lying and/or being a PR plant can tarnish their experience. At least, I hope not.


----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> Lbr I would _absolutely _watch a romcom with the plot of what these people think is happening in real life (it would be called PRomance, starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander). Synopsis:
> 
> Every few months (to account for changing hair styles, tans, etc), two acclaimed actors who hate each other must travel to the world's most beautiful locations for a whirlwind week of taking pictures to be released at later dates to prove the validity of their relationship. They visit the most beautiful gardens in South Africa one afternoon, eat at the best restaurants in Japan the next night, surf at the coolest beaches in Costa Rica one day and shop at the most popular markets in London the next. Seething all the while, they long to return to their normal lives--her, injecting opioids between her toes; him, emotionlessly banging strangers the world over. This goes on for years. Their careers soar; the farce must continue!
> 
> PLOT TWIST: one day, as they kill time (by swigging glasses of wine and avoiding each other's eyes) until they can take a picture with the staff of Paris's most acclaimed new bistro, he asks her how she's been. She falters, unsure how to respond to a question not filled with resentment. Oh, you know, she says eventually. Stunt training for the new movie, that kind of thing. He laughs a little, tells a story about a mishap on his first big action movie. They're forced to meet four months later because he's dyed his hair for a new role so all the old pictures are useless. When she tells him it looks good she means it, and for the first time there's something between them that isn't mutual hatred. Their romantic surroundings don't feel like a cruel joke from the universe; they feel...right, somehow. Full of hope.
> 
> By the time their publicist forces them to get fake-married, it doesn't even feel fake anymore.



LMAO!!


----------



## Just Askin

Wait...Cape Cod and Cape Town...Australia and Austria...they are just 2 places, right?


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Wait...Cape Cod and Cape Town...Australia and Austria...they are just 2 places, right?


----------



## aprilmayjune

negative feedback is really hard guys. i did all my research from them and everything!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3651650
> 
> negative feedback is really hard guys. i did all my research from them and everything!



Don't take it to heart, and consider that approval from this quarter would fly in the face of the narrative there!
I loved your synopsis - meticulously researched and well crafted. Of course it could have been just too silly to contemplate but you cleverly included the plot twist that brought the screenplay back to something akin to the real world [emoji106]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3651650
> 
> negative feedback is really hard guys. i did all my research from them and everything!


As I'm your PR (don't knock it, I'm free and at least I'm not Emma what's her face) I'm gonna help.
Look even people like Michael Fassbender get negative feedback sometimes. Geez, that guy gets it on threads and blogs that are named in his honour. Any media attention is good attention. You'll just have to ignore what you hear out there and roll with it. Sometimes what I ask you to do may seem like it makes no sense, as though there are no benefits to it, almost as though I have pulled some random theory out of my backside. You don't need to know all the  whys and wherefores. Just AskinTM is Just AskinTM for your trust. I alone need to know what I am doing. And when you are standing on top of the world, gold statues lining your mantle, fake wife by your side, fake kids playing in your fake Olympic size pool, then my friend when your at the top we will laugh at all this.
Now we need a symbol for you..all the best have symbols (not sure why but Fassnender's is an aubergine And his mate Jame's is a peach ) I've got it ..a half baked sweet potato !!!   Now go write the sequel.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia out on the town last night....dancing [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hackensack

Newly published interview about Alien: Covenant; some interesting things.  It sounds as if Noomi has at least some continuing relationship with David in this.

http://collider.com/alien-covenant-michael-fassbender-interview/#poster


----------



## Just Askin

Not sure of date
Source (londondon1 tumblr)


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> Lbr I would _absolutely _watch a romcom with the plot of what these people think is happening in real life (it would be called PRomance, starring Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander). Synopsis:
> 
> Every few months (to account for changing hair styles, tans, etc), two acclaimed actors who hate each other must travel to the world's most beautiful locations for a whirlwind week of taking pictures to be released at later dates to prove the validity of their relationship. They visit the most beautiful gardens in South Africa one afternoon, eat at the best restaurants in Japan the next night, surf at the coolest beaches in Costa Rica one day and shop at the most popular markets in London the next.


And you should add that they're going to such great lenghts (I mean,flying to CT to take two pics..)   basically to convince the Vikassy skeptics that yes,they're real.. It's not like these staged pics are going to be published by the DM,gossip sites etc..



> *Seething all the while, they long to return to their normal lives--her, injecting opioids between her toes*; him, emotionlessly banging strangers the world over. This goes on for years. Their careers soar; the farce must continue!


It's very telling about the fact that some people's attitude is not healthy at all.



aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3651650
> 
> negative feedback is really hard guys. i did all my research from them and everything!





Fox presented new footage with David at CinemaCon (the article contains spoilers):
http://theplaylist.net/connection-prometheus-alien-covenant-finally-revealed-cinemacon-20170330/

@JacobTiranno: WOW. The clip from #AlienCovenant was unreal. It's going to be one hell of ride. #Cinemacon #20thCenturyFox #CinemaCon2017 
@SassyMamainLA ALIEN: COVENANT is going to freak you the f*ck out. Also,  Evil Fassbender is the best Fassbender.
@MichaelKeene  My reaction to full #AlienCovenant trailer : HOLY ****ING BALLS. #Cinemacon #Fox


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3653551
> 
> Not sure of date
> Source (londondon1 tumblr)


It's one of the Austin pics. Apparently it was published by the Ferrari magazine:















Source:@BeatFassbender


----------



## JaneWT

I enjoyed the Ferrari Magazine interview.  I love those details such as Michael having an Old English Sheepdog when he was younger.  I wonder what happened to the bike?  "The second one, in a way, got stolen too".  Sounds like he left it 'safe' with someone and they wouldn't give it back!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I enjoyed the Ferrari Magazine interview.  I love those details such as Michael having an Old English Sheepdog when he was younger.  I wonder what happened to the bike?  "The second one, in a way, got stolen too".  Sounds like he left it 'safe' with someone and they wouldn't give it back!



Michael said in another interview that his dad has his second bike and joked that he "stole" it!


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I enjoyed the Ferrari Magazine interview.  I love those details such as Michael having an Old English Sheepdog when he was younger.  I wonder what happened to the bike?  "The second one, in a way, got stolen too".  Sounds like he left it 'safe' with someone and they wouldn't give it back!


Pretty much. He was storing it in Dublin, I think. Then his Dad kind of commandeered it.


----------



## JaneWT

Fingers crossed for Covenant with the Premier little more than 5 weeks away.  Difficult to see how this one will pan out. It's been so long since Cameron's Aliens and even longer since Ridley's original, that it's hard to tell if the Alien myth will hold any sway over the younger audience.


----------



## gingerglory

JaneWT said:


> I enjoyed the Ferrari Magazine interview.  I love those details such as Michael having an Old English Sheepdog when he was younger.  I wonder what happened to the bike?  "The second one, in a way, got stolen too".  Sounds like he left it 'safe' with someone and they wouldn't give it back!


He was implying his father 'stole' it. LOL. I remember he mentioned it in an interview that he barely is in London nowadays so he had his BMW sent back to Ireland and now Josef is riding it, haha.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

I felt rather sentimental earlier today when I realised it was Michael's 40th.  What a fabulous man he is!  Hugely talented, thoroughly decent, hardworking, kind and grounded to boot.  His family, friends and those from his home town must be terribly proud.  I hope he's having a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I felt rather sentimental earlier today when I realised it was Michael's 40th.  What a fabulous man he is!  Hugely talented, thoroughly decent, hardworking, kind and grounded to boot.  His family, friends and those from his home town must be terribly proud.  I hope he's having a wonderful birthday.


I think it shows the mark of the man when you look around online and see how many well wishes he is getting from 'industry ' people and companies.
Hope he's had an amazing weekend. It's a great weekend to have had a Birthday


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Fingers crossed for Covenant with the Premier little more than 5 weeks away.  Difficult to see how this one will pan out. It's been so long since Cameron's Aliens and even longer since Ridley's original, that it's hard to tell if the Alien myth will hold any sway over the younger audience.


I'm looking forward to it. From the first one it was the android that held more interest for me than anything. Absolute bonus that Michael was cast. Did you realise that the two producers on everyone of the films except Aliens in 1986, where they are credited with the story are actually *David *Giler and *Walter *Hill. Just sayin' .


----------



## HeitorDon

It shed tears to my eyes realising that Mikey is 40 yo now! Hope we get a Fassy Baby soon


----------



## Just Askin

Just got reminded of this

Come a long way Mr Fassbender.


----------



## HeitorDon

LOLLLLLLLL


----------



## HeitorDon

Just Askin said:


> Just got reminded of this
> 
> Come a long way Mr Fassbender.




I did not know about this, and I wish it remained that way, but really not


----------



## Just Askin

HeitorDon said:


> I did not know about this, and I wish it remained that way, but really not


Everybody stars somewhere. The "making of" this vid pointed out how quick and talented he was.


----------



## HeitorDon

Just Askin said:


> Everybody stars somewhere. The "making of" this vid pointed out how quick and talented he was.


He always were. That laundrette short shows the massive talent he always had.


----------



## Morgane

It's time to repost this (creepy) pic 






Some cute things from  tumblr/twitter











@aliferqui: 40 phenomenal scenes of the actor with a soul child #MichaelFassbender #Happy40thBirthday #Fassbender


























http://unearthlydust.tumblr.com


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Just got reminded of this
> 
> Come a long way Mr Fassbender.



While we're on topic.. Guinness commercial (2003)






















Source


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Did you realise that the two producers on everyone of the films except Aliens in 1986, where they are credited with the story are actually *David *Giler and *Walter *Hill


  I hadn't - thanks!    I had wondered about the inspiration for the name Walter.


----------



## JaneWT

Speaking of the Alien series, in Prometheus  Michael lands that hoop whilst riding around on the bike and spinning the ball.  I'm presuming the ball hitting its target was CGI????   Knowing Michael's dedication, I wouldn't be surprised if he really did do it (tho' I would be amazed and impressed).  Anyone??


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=379975039053789&id=100011238870843
Video of this lucky fan meeting Michael several times. Posted with her permission.
He is adorable.


----------



## Just Askin

Can't understand people moaning about Michael passing on certain roles and taking some much needed time off in front of the screen.
*You have to live a life to have a life to draw from.*
_He's a bloody actor. That's his most important tool._


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Can't understand people moaning about Michael passing on certain roles and taking some much needed time off in front of the screen.
> *You have to live a life to have a life to draw from.*
> _He's a bloody actor. That's his most important tool._


I can understand both sides, actually.  The "Widows" role is significant because it's McQueen, and Michael has been in all three McQueen films.  That being said, this particular project has never interested me (I'll probably see it, even so) and the role doesn't seem special; I'm sure that for Farrell, it's a chance to work with McQueen, and it's apparently a small role that he can knock off in less than a month, according to the reporting.  I doubt if it's a significant role; this film's focus is on the women.
On the other hand, we're rapidly coming up on a year that Michael has not been in front of the camera, and I confess that I'm getting a little impatient as well!  But it's his life.  Hopefully he will announce something soon.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I can understand both sides, actually.  The "Widows" role is significant because it's McQueen, and Michael has been in all three McQueen films.  That being said, this particular project has never interested me (I'll probably see it, even so) and the role doesn't seem special; I'm sure that for Farrell, it's a chance to work with McQueen, and it's apparently a small role that he can knock off in less than a month, according to the reporting.  I doubt if it's a significant role; this film's focus is on the women.
> On the other hand, we're rapidly coming up on a year that Michael has not been in front of the camera, and I confess that I'm getting a little impatient as well!  But it's his life.  Hopefully he will announce something soon.



Fassbender & McQueen are my favourite film couple ever. Top of my all time film list for at least 2 of their films. However I think McQueen has made the right move in working with someone else. I'm sure a discussion was had between the two of them  about just that. Michael has been working since he was what...19? Not sure people take into account how much work it would have taken to support himself living in  *London, *through Uni and then as a young actor before he actually could sit back a bit. If he walked away tomorrow I would be gutted but happy enough with the work he has given us.  Of course we all want more of him on screen. I hope he has no intention of giving up acting for a long time. He certainly hasn't hinted at that. 
I'm really excited about what his year or so off from in front of camera can give him to use in future roles.
As for Colin Farrell, I think he's great. Glad he's on the up and up. Looking forward to seeing what he can bring to another McQueen master piece. 
Has anyone not seen 'In Bruges' with fellow Dubliner Brendan Gleeson? Brilliant film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Fassbender & McQueen are my favourite film couple ever. Top of my all time film list for at least 2 of their films. However I think McQueen has made the right move in working with someone else. I'm sure a discussion was had between the two of them  about just that. Michael has been working since he was what...19? Not sure people take into account how much work it would have taken to support himself living in  *London, *through Uni and then as a young actor before he actually could sit back a bit. If he walked away tomorrow I would be gutted but happy enough with the work he has given us.  Of course we all want more of him on screen. I hope he has no intention of giving up acting for a long time. He certainly hasn't hinted at that.
> I'm really excited about what his year or so off from in front of camera can give him to use in future roles.
> As for Colin Farrell, I think he's great. Glad he's on the up and up. Looking forward to seeing what he can bring to another McQueen master piece.
> Has anyone not seen 'In Bruges' with fellow Dubliner Brendan Gleeson? Brilliant film.



Agreed - I really enjoyed "In Bruges" too.

I'm not sure why there's an expectation that Michael has to be in every film McQueen directs? He's been in all 3 of his previous feature films and they were very successful collaborations, but it's not a given that he has to be in all future projects. McQueen did say there is always a role for Michael in his films if he wants it; can only assume he probably offered him a role and Michael declined it. Maybe it didn't interest him or maybe he has other plans - professional or personal. Either way, Michael knows best what's right for him and why should others think they know better than him...?!!


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed - I really enjoyed "In Bruges" too.
> 
> I'm not sure why there's an expectation that Michael has to be in every film McQueen directs? He's been in all 3 of his previous feature films and they were very successful collaborations, but it's not a given that he has to be in all future projects. McQueen did say there is always a role for Michael in his films if he wants it; can only assume he probably offered him a role and Michael declined it. Maybe it didn't interest him or maybe he has other plans - professional or personal. Either way, Michael knows best what's right for him and why should others think they know better than him...?!!


For me, the parallel would be Max von Sydow and Ingmar Bergman, who made at least 11 films together, maybe more--from Von Sydow's youth to old age.  Sometimes von Sydow was the lead, sometimes he was in a bit part, but it was a nice partnership.  There will be other McQueen films, of course; and as I said, I'm not particularly interested in Widows (and I suspect Neeson has the best male part); but I would like to see him even in a small role in this one.  Maybe a walk-on.


----------



## Hackensack

Michael throwback: a photoshoot I hated at the time, have now come to admire. 
http://www.vogue.com/article/modern-times-michael-fassbender-and-natalia-vodianova


----------



## Just Askin

High praise, I think when an author chooses you for one of their big characters.   5:10
https://twitter.com/faboamanto/status/850317556149866497


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.channel24.co.za/Movies/N...ll-the-hollywood-stars-you-might-see-20170406


----------



## baewatch

Well is he in Dublin??


----------



## pearlyqueen

baewatch said:


> Well is he in Dublin??



Unlikely - he was in Cape Town yesterday.


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> Unlikely - he was in Cape Town yesterday.


Ah okay, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.buro247.sg/instagram/fendi/29642136


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Well is he in Dublin??


   I've been hoping you could give us the wink on that


----------



## baewatch

well im going for


Just Askin said:


> I've been hoping you could give us the wink on that


Well im going for a drink at a bar with my friend, right opposite the red carpet to people watch so will keep an eye out


----------



## Just Askin

Whilst we wait...San Sebastián 2011


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Fassbender & McQueen are my favourite film couple ever. Top of my all time film list for at least 2 of their films. However I think McQueen has made the right move in working with someone else. I'm sure a discussion was had between the two of them  about just that. Michael has been working since he was what...19? Not sure people take into account how much work it would have taken to support himself living in  London*, *through Uni and then as a young actor before he actually could sit back a bit. If he walked away tomorrow I would be gutted but happy enough with the work he has given us.  Of course we all want more of him on screen. I hope he has no intention of giving up acting for a long time.* He certainly hasn't hinted at that. *
> I'm really excited about what his year or so off from in front of camera can give him to use in future roles.
> As for Colin Farrell, I think he's great. Glad he's on the up and up. Looking forward to seeing what he can bring to another McQueen master piece.
> Has anyone not seen 'In Bruges' with fellow Dubliner Brendan Gleeson? Brilliant film.


This. I don't understand why it's a big deal. And,honestly,he doesn't owe anyone anything. Talking about Widows,maybe McQueen wants to diversify his  casting choices or maybe he has other plans. As others have already said,he knows what is right for him.



Hackensack said:


> Michael throwback: a photoshoot I hated at the time, have now come to admire.
> http://www.vogue.com/article/modern-times-michael-fassbender-and-natalia-vodianova


I also like that photoshoot. I would call it  "austere".



Just Askin said:


> Whilst we wait...San Sebastián 2011
> View attachment 3660832





Other two old interviews (Sarajevo film festival):


----------



## Morgane

TV spots:




Korean poster


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Trying to get a minute with the fans..


----------



## Just Askin

San Sebastián 2011


----------



## Docjeun

What is the big deal with this guy?


----------



## Esizzle

Docjeun said:


> What is the big deal with this guy?


LOL good actor, fading looks.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Great actor; looks even better as he matures. Healthier, happier and hotter [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Great actor; looks even better as he matures. Healthier, happier and hotter [emoji7]


Whatever he has , it's enough to keep thousands checking on this thread daily.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3661363
> 
> View attachment 3661366
> 
> View attachment 3661369
> 
> View attachment 3661370
> 
> View attachment 3661376
> 
> View attachment 3661377
> 
> View attachment 3661381
> 
> View attachment 3661389
> 
> View attachment 3661391
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661392



Very observant piece reflecting the lengths Michael and Alicia go to just to keep their relationship out of the media - and they are respected for it [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Hackensack

Okay, I admit that I like little toys:
http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3431615/alien-covenant-minimates-toys-coming-diamond-select/


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Okay, I admit that I like little toys:
> http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3431615/alien-covenant-minimates-toys-coming-diamond-select/


Got to admit, initially my mind was in a whole different place


----------



## Just Askin

I do hereby declare that I post as londondon1 on Tumblr. Mostly Michael pics. Sometimes I cross post.
Not sure why this is a thing but..oh well.


----------



## Just Askin

This is currently my favourite Fassbender moment. All day with loved ones surrounding him, honoured by his hometown, few bevvies and a sing song ...Michael as himself


----------



## mchris55

Just Askin said:


> I do hereby declare that I post as londondon1 on Tumblr. Mostly Michael pics. Sometimes I cross post.
> Not sure why this is a thing but..oh well.
> View attachment 3663924


Ummm, I have been informed without need for further validation.


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Ummm, I have been informed without need for further validation.


Thanks for taking your time to reply.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I do hereby declare that I post as londondon1 on Tumblr. Mostly Michael pics. Sometimes I cross post.
> Not sure why this is a thing but..oh well.
> View attachment 3663924


I just bookmarked the page! I like to get my fave's news from happy people.


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BSwM7egFrYV/


Brilliant.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/mediaeyetweets/status/852103899871944707


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


>



Not the most exciting preview.  Loads of exposition and frequent mentions of 'Prometheus' won't endear it to the general punter.  The look of the film is great, though.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> https://twitter.com/mediaeyetweets/status/852103899871944707
> View attachment 3665211


A mere three weeks away!!  Exciting - it's been a while since Michael's attended a full-blown, non-Festival premier.  I hope he's done a couple of interviews too; I know he pushed the boat out with interviews for Assassin's Creed, but it would be nice to read something new.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Not the most exciting preview.  Loads of exposition and frequent mentions of 'Prometheus' won't endear it to the general punter.  The look of the film is great, though.


I agree but the general punter won't be watching these sort of trailers. Think this sort of thing is for those who already have an interest. Definitely feels more like the original Alien.


----------



## aprilmayjune

not sure of date taken


(sorry JA, don't have your scruples )


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> not sure of date taken
> View attachment 3667524
> 
> (sorry JA, don't have your scruples )



It was posted today so no reason to think it wasn't taken today! 
The timing at breakfast this morning fits with a tweet from someone who spotted Michael at Johannesburg airport around 11.30 this morning local time. Hope he enjoyed a good breakfast before the flight!


----------



## SashayAway

I have stumbled upon the ultimate fangirl gathering


----------



## Just Askin

These are the comments on that pic. I'll just leave them here 
​


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Don't you think that with all the work the fake relationship pr posse are putting into this scam, that the very least they would do is get some photos of the actual 'couple' together. I mean, wouldn't that kind of be the object of the whole thing. Loving looks at each other, arms around each other, eating together. But the best they can come up with is some young woman taking a candid snap, supposedly at an airport. (Really lazy of pr posse to then just tweet 2.5  -3hrs later that he is at another SA. Absurd..even though the 2nd airport is 2hrs flight away and actually makes perfect sense)
No pic of the fake GF. Even though the op airport pic was 'politely' asked and confirmed the fake GF was in fact there. Op has since closed comments. I wonder why?
I would have had them sitting side by side, feeding each other sausage, scrambled egg and fried tomatoes. Perfect pr photo opportunity missed again. This has got to be the worst fake relationship promotion I have ever heard of. Someone needs to explain how these things are supposed to work. Michael can be convinced to pretend to be with someone for 2.5 yrs but they can't manage regular lovey dovey  public pics. Unbelievable! He is so uncooperative these days. Yes I know everyone he has ever worked with says the exact opposite about him but I'm really trying here.
 Dear Emma, you're rubbish at promoting fake pr relationships. You are doing exactly the opposite to what you need to do. You are going out of your way to never have them pictured together, never be seen in any compromising situations together, never giving out details of their life together...sort it out lady.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Don't you think that with all the work the fake relationship pr posse are putting into this scam, that the very least they would do is get some photos of the actual 'couple' together. I mean, wouldn't that kind of be the object of the whole thing. Loving looks at each other, arms around each other, eating together. But the best they can come up with is some young woman taking a candid snap, supposedly at an airport. (Really lazy of pr posse to then just tweet 2.5  -3hrs later that he is at another SA. Absurd..even though the 2nd airport is 2hrs flight away and actually makes perfect sense)
> No pic of the fake GF. Even though the op airport pic was 'politely' asked and confirmed the fake GF was in fact there. Op has since closed comments. I wonder why?
> I would have had them sitting side by side, feeding each other sausage, scrambled egg and fried tomatoes. Perfect pr photo opportunity missed again. This has got to be the worst fake relationship promotion I have ever heard of. Someone needs to explain how these things are supposed to work. Michael can be convinced to pretend to be with someone for 2.5 yrs but they can't manage regular lovey dovey  public pics. Unbelievable! He is so uncooperative these days. Yes I know everyone he has ever worked with says the exact opposite about him but I'm really trying here.
> Dear Emma, you're rubbish at promoting fake pr relationships. You are doing exactly the opposite to what you need to do. You are going out of your way to never have them pictured together, never be seen in any compromising situations together, never giving out details of their life together...sort it out lady.



Amen! Emma is totally rubbish, even an amateur or trainee could do better. When was the last time Michael and Alicia were papped together? I'm thinking 10 months ago in Sydney? And why wasn't Michael ordered to accompany Alicia to the Oscars??  If ever there was an opportunity to maximise the opportunity for photo opportunities and media column inches this was the one. 
Instead all she manages to accomplish is the odd pic on Instagram, usually of Michael alone, albeit in a location where Alicia is. Emma must know that nobody will ever see these pics except for invested fans who actively search for them. 
Let's see if she manages to up her game when Michael and Alicia get back to London....


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> not sure of date taken
> View attachment 3667524
> 
> (sorry JA, don't have your scruples )


Shorts..  We should ask Walton Goggins why he's not wearing a coat. 




Just Askin said:


> Don't you think that with all the work the fake relationship pr posse are putting into this scam, that the very least they would do is get some photos of the actual 'couple' together. I mean, wouldn't that kind of be the object of the whole thing. Loving looks at each other, arms around each other, eating together. But the best they can come up with is some young woman taking a candid snap, supposedly at an airport. (*Really lazy of pr posse to then just tweet 2.5  -3hrs later that he is at another SA. Absurd..even though the 2nd airport is 2hrs flight away and actually makes perfect sense)*


We're underestimating PR posse and what "Emma" is able to do to convince a few people that "it's real"..   I mean,"Emma" has been planting twitter and fb sighting for the whole month of January,other sightings in February,March,April..  She has paid random people to recycle old pics that were obviously taken during those two "intense" days he spent in CT.  A pic with a sous chef when he was ushered to the kitchen ,other pics with fans,a pic at the airport,sometimes he's even the one who takes the pic. Everything has been carefully staged . It goes without saying that all these random persons have been told to lie about her presence. 



> No pic of the fake GF. Even though the op airport pic was 'politely' asked and confirmed the fake GF was in fact there. Op has since closed comments. I wonder why?


Apparently someone is surprised that a person who couldn't care less about Vikassy and has been accused of lying has closed comments.



pearlyqueen said:


> Amen! Emma is totally rubbish, even an amateur or trainee could do better. When was the last time Michael and Alicia were papped together? I'm thinking 10 months ago in Sydney? And why wasn't Michael ordered to accompany Alicia to the Oscars??  If ever there was an opportunity to maximise the opportunity for photo opportunities and media column inches this was the one.
> Instead all she manages to accomplish is the odd pic on Instagram, usually of Michael alone, albeit in a location where Alicia is. *Emma must know that nobody will ever see these pics except for invested fans who actively search for them. *
> Let's see if she manages to up her game when Michael and Alicia get back to London....


They're basically paying publicists to convince the Vikassy skeptics..


----------



## Morgane

Empire magazine limited edition subscriber exclusive Alien:Covenant issue cover art:






Low quality scans here:
http://www.alien-covenant.com/news/alien-covenant-empire-magazine-scans-leaked-spoilers

This time he modelled Walter's body language on Tom Ford..

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/c...ation-tv-series-absence-hollywood-1202029886/


> *Why are there no American films from big studios?*
> 
> Because they were not ready. George Clooney had told me at the Cesar Awards that “Suburbicon” wouldn’t be ready in time, and Alexander Payne’s “Downsizing” is opening later this year. Ridley Scott’s “Alien: Covenant” is opening right before Cannes, and we were not going to show the last installment of “Pirates of the Caribbean.” But we’re happy to show films from Noah Baumbach and the Safdie brothers, who are making their first step in the official selection of Cannes and doing so in competition, as well as welcoming back Sofia Coppola and Todd Haynes.


I would have liked to see a Cannes premiere.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/streakley/status/853932419677859840
Back in Cape Town. Some weekend away when you can just hop off to Johannesburg! 
Come on guys, London can be good too....kind of...ok but still....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3670153
> 
> https://twitter.com/streakley/status/853932419677859840
> Back in Cape Town. Some weekend away when you can just hop off to Johannesburg!
> Come on guys, London can be good too....kind of...ok but still....



I'm sure they will be back in London very soon, hopefully the weather here will improve too!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Empire magazine limited edition subscriber exclusive Alien:Covenant issue cover art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low quality scans here:
> http://www.alien-covenant.com/news/alien-covenant-empire-magazine-scans-leaked-spoilers
> 
> This time he modelled Walter's body language on Tom Ford..
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/film/news/c...ation-tv-series-absence-hollywood-1202029886/
> 
> I would have liked to see a Cannes premiere.



You'd think the Alien release date could have been delayed by a couple of weeks to accommodate Cannes....? Can't think what possesses the studios sometimes!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm sure they will be back in London very soon, hopefully the weather here will improve too!


You liked and replied very quickly. Almost as if you could read my mind, like we are the same person or something. Okay ..let's see how good you are..I have a pic of Michael in my head. What is he wearing?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You liked and replied very quickly. Almost as if you could read my mind, like we are the same person or something. Okay ..let's see how good you are..I have a pic of Michael in my head. What is he wearing?



Err.... nothing?? LOL


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Err.... nothing?? LOL


Damn you're  good . That's exactly right!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Damn you're  good . That's exactly right!



Well, if we are the same person it's very easy [emoji6]
LOL [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Well, if we are the same person it's very easy [emoji6]
> LOL [emoji23][emoji23]


God I get confused sometimes .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3670153
> 
> https://twitter.com/streakley/status/853932419677859840
> Back in Cape Town. Some weekend away when you can just hop off to Johannesburg!
> Come on guys, London can be good too....kind of...ok but still....



Just took a look at that tweet; don't understand what the "Askies ma'am" bit means? See here:


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Just took a look at that tweet; don't understand what the "Askies ma'am" bit means? See here:
> 
> View attachment 3670216


Askies means 'excuse me' in Afrikaans.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3670153
> 
> https://twitter.com/streakley/status/853932419677859840
> Back in Cape Town. Some weekend away when you can just hop off to Johannesburg!
> Come on guys, London can be good too....kind of...ok but still....



Poor Simon.  He has no idea what he just stepped into or what he'll be accused of all because he saw Michael in the wrong place with the wrong person.
Godspeed, Simon. Godspeed.


----------



## JaneWT

Interview in the Telegraph today with Jo Nesbo.  The Snowman is mentioned very briefly:

_He [Nesbo] certainly prefers solitude to the razzmatazz of showbiz.  His 2007 novel The Snowman has been made into a film, to be released later this year, with Michael Fassbender as Harry Hole.  Apart from a discussion about the character with the director Tomas Alfredson (Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy), he has had little imput.  "It's no longer my story, that's why I didn't want to get involved."  Could he have been more involved if he wanted to?  "Probably not," he admits, laughing.  "I think that Tomas is the kind of director who wants to tell his own story."

[previously seen pic of Michael as Harry Hole]

"I was in Oslo on the last day of shooting and they put me in a scene, just for fun.  I was handling a dog and you'll probably see more of the dog than me."
_
I'm not a massive fan of the book's plot so I am hoping that, in 'telling his own story', Alfredson has cut a few twists and streamlined the narrative.


----------



## aprilmayjune

JaneWT said:


> Interview in the Telegraph today with Jo Nesbo.  The Snowman is mentioned very briefly:
> 
> _He [Nesbo] certainly prefers solitude to the razzmatazz of showbiz.  His 2007 novel The Snowman has been made into a film, to be released later this year, with Michael Fassbender as Harry Hole.  Apart from a discussion about the character with the director Tomas Alfredson (Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy), he has had little imput.  "It's no longer my story, that's why I didn't want to get involved."  Could he have been more involved if he wanted to?  "Probably not," he admits, laughing.  "I think that Tomas is the kind of director who wants to tell his own story."
> 
> [previously seen pic of Michael as Harry Hole]
> 
> "I was in Oslo on the last day of shooting and they put me in a scene, just for fun.  I was handling a dog and you'll probably see more of the dog than me."
> _
> I'm not a massive fan of the book's plot so I am hoping that, in 'telling his own story', Alfredson has cut a few twists and streamlined the narrative.


Out of curiosity, what didn't you like about the book's plot? Feel free to PM if you don't want to give away spoilers


----------



## JaneWT

aprilmayjune said:


> Out of curiosity, what didn't you like about the book's plot? Feel free to PM if you don't want to give away spoilers


There's one red herring and subsequent twist in the book that is a step too far IMO.  I just don't know how they're going to make it work in the film without making the story seem utterly ludicrous.  I'll DM you to avoid spoilers!


----------



## Just Askin

http://uk.pcmag.com/news/88888/before-your-alien-covenant-journey-meet-walter


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I thought she was done with this portion of the TR shoot?


----------



## Morgane

http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/al...-fassbender-david-walter-characters-revealed/

http://www.empireonline.com/movies/news/three-exclusive-new-alien-covenant-images-revealed/























@digitalspy
The Graham Norton Show is bringing together Diane Keaton, Michael Fassbender and... Gorillaz?!!


> The list of celebrities sitting on the famous sofa for the May 5 episode has just been revealed, and we've got four Hollywood film stars in one show.
> 
> _The Godfather_'s Diane Keaton is on to talk about her new film _Hampstead_ while Michael Fassbender will be promoting the _Prometheus _sequel, _Alien:Covenant._
> 
> 
> That's not all! _Insterstellar _actress Jessica Chastain will be chin-wagging about _Miss Sloane_ while the one and only Kevin Bacon will tell us what exactly Amazon Prime series _I Love Dick_ is all about.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3673607


I think she is. Obviously making the most of SA whilst they can. Great opportunity. Why not?
The OP says they are regulars.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/al...-fassbender-david-walter-characters-revealed/
> 
> http://www.empireonline.com/movies/news/three-exclusive-new-alien-covenant-images-revealed/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @digitalspy
> The Graham Norton Show is bringing together Diane Keaton, Michael Fassbender and... Gorillaz?!!



I'm kind of excited for Alien:Covenant.

Something about that Graham Norton couch....I know MF has met Chastain a few times and he worked (and got along well) with Kevin Bacon on XMFC, but I kind of wonder what the "couch chemistry" will be like.  Keaton is the only person who seems like the kind of extrovert who might make the show interesting and the rest of the guests engaged.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3673607


Those two days in January were _intense.. _



mollie12 said:


> I'm kind of excited for Alien:Covenant.
> 
> Something about that Graham Norton couch....I know MF has met Chastain a few times and he worked (and got along well) with Kevin Bacon on XMFC, but I kind of wonder what the "couch chemistry" will be like.  *Keaton is the only person who seems like the kind of extrovert who might make the show interesting and the rest of the guests engaged.*


Yes,I agree. 
I must say,I didn't have much interest in A:C,but now I'm quite intrigued.


----------



## Just Askin

Same pic posted earlier by one of the other chefs.




I'm selfishly hoping they will be back in London within the next 48hrs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Same pic posted earlier by one of the other chefs.
> View attachment 3673783
> 
> View attachment 3673784
> 
> I'm selfishly hoping they will be back in London within the next 48hrs.



I'm sure they'll be back in London this weekend refreshed and with batteries recharged. Michael looks very happy as usual, with a glow about him [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.avpgalaxy.net/2017/04/21/additional-higher-quality-alien-covenant-empire-magazine-scans/


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> I'm kind of excited for Alien:Covenant.
> 
> Something about that Graham Norton couch....I know MF has met Chastain a few times and he worked (and got along well) with Kevin Bacon on XMFC, but I kind of wonder what the "couch chemistry" will be like.  Keaton is the only person who seems like the kind of extrovert who might make the show interesting and the rest of the guests engaged.



Keaton is a hoot, especially when she's had a few glasses of wine, so it should be interesting!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> http://www.avpgalaxy.net/2017/04/21/additional-higher-quality-alien-covenant-empire-magazine-scans/
> View attachment 3674077
> View attachment 3674080
> 
> View attachment 3674081



"Stoner David" in the second pic amuses me.  He needs to touch up his roots again.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm sure they'll be back in London this weekend refreshed and with batteries recharged. Michael looks very happy as usual, with a glow about him [emoji3]


Judging by the pics,it looks like it was the last time they dined there.

http://ew.com/movies/2017/04/21/alien-covenant-michael-fassbender-details/amp/

With _Alien: Covenant_, a sequel to the 2012 _Alien_ prequel _Prometheus _(got that?), Ridley Scott continues to do what he likes most — giving terrified audiences chest palpitations. But this film is much more than a mere fright-fest. Its central mystery is a cerebral puzzle, toying with the ideas of creation and human nature. “This is Ridley at his best,” Michael Fassbender says. “On top of action and humor and characters you become invested in, there’s these very real questions about life and the origins of life and what happens in the afterlife — if there is an afterlife.”

Fassbender reprises the role of David, the android ruled by such human-seeming emotions as vanity and ambition (and _Lawrence of Arabia_). In the scene above, he’s peering over the edge of the Engineer’s ship we last saw Dr. Elizabeth Shaw (Noomi Rapace) pilot in the final moments of _Prometheus_.


_The events of Covenant take place a decade later (and 20 years before Ripley’s first Alien encounter), and the whats and wheres and whys of David’s actions are a twist we don’t dare spoil. What we can reveal is that Fassbender also plays a newer, updated model of the android, named Walter, who is a crew member on the titular colony ship. “I wanted Walter to be more Spock-like — devoid of human characteristics or emotional contents that are programmed into David,” Fassbender says. “I want him more like a blank canvas one can project things upon.”_

_Costar Katherine Waterston, who continues the Alien tradition of strong heroines, says of the Fass-bots: “It was genuinely fascinating. He’s so convincing! It felt like time-traveling into the future.”_

_Ridley Scott promises this film will help solidify the franchise timeline that will presumably link up to the 1979 original. “Prometheus opened that door and now we’re into the corridor,” Scott says. But even Fassbender hasn’t gotten all the answers. “I don’t really press Ridley too much,” the actor says. “He’ll reveal all at the right time.” Like the Creator himself.
_









_
_


----------



## Just Askin

Big Bag of Goodies


----------



## Esizzle

I know these blind items are BS but I couldnt not post this one. 

Who was missing the blonde surfer girl from last summer? Well miss no more, she is baaack!!

Blind Gossip
This tall, handsome movie star has played some tough guys on the big screen… but in real life he is afraid of a girl!

To be fair, the girl is worrisome to his entire team.

He did a movie last spring. It’s part of a blockbuster franchise. He plays two roles in the film.

He met a girl on the beach when he was filming Down Under. They had a fling. He left town, not expecting to see her again.

She had other ideas.

She stalked him online and posted messages to various fan sites claiming that she was his girlfriend. She started showing up at his work and at his film promotions. He was startled to see her.

He tried to explain to her that he simply wasn’t interested in a relationship, but that didn’t work. She just kept showing up.

The final straw was when she flew halfway around the globe and showed up at his hotel in New York City.

That was downright frightening!

He is trying to keep a low profile (outside of his professional commitments) to dissuade her from knowing where he is, but the stalker is very persistent. Following him is like a full-time job to her.

He and his team are worried. If they take legal action – like getting a restraining order – it would be publicized. It also might set off the stalker even more.

Wouldn’t fans be sympathetic to the fact that he has a stalker? Not necessarily.

First of all, he did hook up with her and then dump her.

Secondly, he did it at a time when he was supposedly dating that famous actress.

Oops.

We don’t envy him or his publicist on this one!


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol how mad do you think that tumblr chick is that blind gossip sites keep lifting her stuff with no credit


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> lol how mad do you think that tumblr chick is that blind gossip sites keep lifting her stuff with no credit


Pretty mad that she can't take credit for her creation. 

Unless she the one that's sending in stories to blind gossip haha!


----------



## Selayang430

For this kind of 3 "don't have" blind items - 1/ don't have pictures  2/ don't have logic  (story has many loopholes). 3/ don't have accountability (anonymous of the so called source) , the rational response is to have a good laugh at its stupidity


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I've always thought these blind items are designed to slender people more often than not. Anyone with an axe to grind can send info or most likely they can just make it up. If you have credible information, stand by it, otherwise it's just like the internet people hiding behind anonymity. 

I'm curious as to why you think this particular blind has anything to do with Michael? I don't get it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I've always thought these blind items are designed to slender people more often than not. Anyone with an axe to grind can send info or most likely they can just make it up. If you have credible information, stand by it, otherwise it's just like the internet people hiding behind anonymity.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you think this particular blind has anything to do with Michael? I don't get it.



Yeah, they are libellous and ludicrous. Unfortunately, as we know, there are a handful of spiteful people with an axe to grind regarding Michael and Alicia.  Tumblrs devoted to inventing salacious stories from anonymous people claiming to have seen Michael behaving intimately with mystery women/or having sexual encounters with him themselves, Alicia a hopeless drug addict, either or both of them being secretly gay (with Michael having a secret gay relationship with James McAvoy, leaving messages on the internet for each other in code...)., endless conspiracy theories. All because this handful of sad, sorry women are in a stubborn state of denial about Michael and Alicia being a couple... The blind items are outrageously laughable - fodder strictly for the feeble minded....and it doesn't take a genius to work out where they are coming from.....


----------



## Hackensack

The method of operation is simple: create a story; get it placed in a blind item forum; then treat the BI as proof of the original invention.  Total circularity.


----------



## Just Askin

Are you trying to say I shouldn't take sites like Weiny Babble, Malicious Margerine or Biartch Mick Only seriously  . You mean they're  inventing these stories themselves . Wow I'm disappointed . So this is the fake news President T is chatting about


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> The method of operation is simple: create a story; get it placed in a blind item forum; then treat the BI as proof of the original invention.  Total circularity.



Exactly.  I've seen people openly brag on twitter that blinds they made up and submitted were published.  It's usually people wanting to slander a celeb they don't like.  They see it as some sort of victory if their blind gets posted.  I'm not sure why since they know it's fake?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## aprilmayjune

My bartender the other night got to see a few scenes from A:C after filming some unrelated sci-fi thing (lol @ NYC). She signed something saying she wouldn't talk about it but did say it was really really good


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> My bartender the other night got to see a few scenes from A:C after filming some unrelated sci-fi thing (lol @ NYC). She signed something saying she wouldn't talk about it but did say it was really really good


I am seriously excited about this. 19 days and counting 
..and I love the term "My bartender" . Sounds way cooler than "the bloke/girl that served me in the pub".


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> My bartender the other night got to see a few scenes from A:C after filming some unrelated sci-fi thing (lol @ NYC). She signed something saying she wouldn't talk about it but did say it was really really good


Sound promising. As annoying as Ridley can be, he does make good movies. Looking forward to this.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> I am seriously excited about this. 19 days and counting
> ..and I love the term "My bartender" . Sounds way cooler than "the bloke/girl that served me in the pub".


haha if you're not on a first-name how's-life basis with the bartender at your local you are drinking wrong


----------



## mollie12

Sighting: 

*Vanessa Raphaely*‏ @hurricanevaness 54m54 minutes ago
@LaurenH_ZA guess who I saw at Beau Constanta today? First thought? "Oh. He's quite tiny." 2nd thought: " That's a 100% tourist hat."

Wait, what?! Fassbender's not tiny! Tell me more...

Replying to @LaurenH_ZA
Maybe I have got larger. But there they were. I didn't notice until told ... Just thought, " Oh that girl has beautiful skin." So auntie!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Sound promising. As annoying as Ridley can be, he does make good movies. Looking forward to this.


Hey, thanks for the tip on Life. It definitely was the distraction that I needed! Horror!! Gore!! It seems that AC is on that same page. Can't wait!


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Sighting:
> 
> *Vanessa Raphaely*‏ @hurricanevaness 54m54 minutes ago
> @LaurenH_ZA guess who I saw at Beau Constanta today? First thought? "Oh. He's quite tiny." 2nd thought: " That's a 100% tourist hat."
> 
> Wait, what?! Fassbender's not tiny! Tell me more...
> 
> Replying to @LaurenH_ZA
> Maybe I have got larger. But there they were. I didn't notice until told ... Just thought, " Oh that girl has beautiful skin." So auntie!



Yeah, I saw that too. So Michael and Alicia are still in Cape Town; Beau Constantia is a wine farm in the region. Lovely way to spend their Sunday - they are really getting to enjoy all the touristy things together[emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That's it, they are never leaving Cape Town and who can blame them...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That's it, they are never leaving Cape Town and who can blame them...



Haha, we know they will; but for now they are making the most of their free time to savour the sights and experiences in SA, enjoying life and each other [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That's it, they are never leaving Cape Town and who can blame them...


If  he's on Graham Norton on 5th May he will have to be here for Thursday 27th. GH records on Thursdays with occasional special recordings on Tues or Weds. So unless it's gonna be 2nd or 3rd May he could be packing his surfboard as we speak! 
This is the current GN recording schedule.


----------



## Just Askin

Well this is rather exciting...


----------



## mollie12

First news of a possible new project, though it seems really iffy:  

_Since his well-reviewed work in the Taylor Sheridan-scripted Hell Or High Water, David Mackenzie has been in high demand, and was rumored for several big directing assignments. Recently that included The Brotherhood, a package that had Michael Fassbender and Margot Robbie circling, along with several suitors. 
The Brotherhood could happen later, but sources said Outlaw King will be the filmmaker’s next outing.
_
http://deadline.com/2017/04/chris-p...-ben-foster-netflix-scottish-epic-1202076150/


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> First news of a possible new project, though it seems really iffy:
> 
> _Since his well-reviewed work in the Taylor Sheridan-scripted Hell Or High Water, David Mackenzie has been in high demand, and was rumored for several big directing assignments. Recently that included The Brotherhood, a package that had Michael Fassbender and Margot Robbie circling, along with several suitors.
> The Brotherhood could happen later, but sources said Outlaw King will be the filmmaker’s next outing.
> _
> http://deadline.com/2017/04/chris-p...-ben-foster-netflix-scottish-epic-1202076150/


Think we'll be suffering from withdrawal this time next year so any future projects announced is a bonus


----------



## Just Askin

I'm going to a viewing of Prometheus and Alien on Weds. Then AC on 11th. It's on across UK. But does anyone know about it being a world wide thing?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Think we'll be suffering from withdrawal this time next year so any future projects announced is a bonus



Yes - looks like there won't be any films released next year for Michael.

David MacKenzie sounds like the kind of director he would be interested in working with - do we know what The Brotherhood is about? Can't find it anywhere in IMDb so assume even if it does happen it's some way off?


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - looks like there won't be any films released next year for Michael.
> 
> David MacKenzie sounds like the kind of director he would be interested in working with - do we know what The Brotherhood is about? Can't find it anywhere in IMDb so assume even if it does happen it's some way off?



I think MF has been attracted to some directors (Kurzel) whose basic storytelling abilities (character, drama) are really deficient, and I think that, more than anything, is why he has not made much of a dent with audiences.  A general audience just does not care much about style.  Based on Starred Up and Hell or High Water, Mackenzie would be a _very_ good choice of director for MF to work with.   He has indie roots and sensibilities, but he's far more character-oriented.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I think MF has been attracted to some directors (Kurzel) whose basic storytelling abilities (character, drama) are really deficient, and I think that, more than anything, is why he has not made much of a dent with audiences.  A general audience just does not care much about style.  Based on Starred Up and Hell or High Water, Mackenzie would be a _very_ good choice of director for MF to work with.   He has indie roots and sensibilities, but he's far more character-oriented.



Fair enough about Kurzel but I don't think that applies to the other directors he's worked with recently (excluding XMen btw!).


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Fair enough about Kurzel but I don't think that applies to the other directors he's worked with recently (excluding XMen btw!).


For sure, I'd say Slow West and Song to Song are not character/drama-centric movies, regardless of opinion on quality.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> For sure, I'd say Slow West and Song to Song are not character/drama-centric movies, regardless of opinion on quality.



Forgot about Slow West but that was never going to be a blockbuster! Not seen Song to Song but I get that it's not of that ilk.

But Lenny Abrahamson, Danny Boyle, Derek Cianfrance are in that category. I've got high hopes for The Snowman too.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> First news of a possible new project, though it seems really iffy:
> 
> _Since his well-reviewed work in the Taylor Sheridan-scripted Hell Or High Water, David Mackenzie has been in high demand, and was rumored for several big directing assignments. Recently that included The Brotherhood, a package that had Michael Fassbender and Margot Robbie circling, along with several suitors.
> The Brotherhood could happen later, but sources said Outlaw King will be the filmmaker’s next outing.
> _
> http://deadline.com/2017/04/chris-p...-ben-foster-netflix-scottish-epic-1202076150/


Considering a project with Netflix? Smart career move in a long time for Fassy


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> Considering a project with Netflix? Smart career move in a long time for Fassy


Actually, I don't think The Brotherhood project was also Netflix--I think just the Outlaw King is, at least at this moment.


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> I know these blind items are BS but I couldnt not post this one.
> 
> Who was missing the blonde surfer girl from last summer? Well miss no more, she is baaack!!


I love that "he met a girl on the beach" bit.. And yes,apparently this "surfer girl" is an unstable liar,so this BI,that is  _obviously _substanciated by _other _very reliable sources,is not surprising..



aprilmayjune said:


> lol how mad do you think that tumblr chick is that blind gossip sites keep lifting her stuff with no credit


Honestly,I doubt that whoever writes them is going  to read  pages and pages of  _that _stuff on different little tumblr blogs..
This is at least the fourth BI submitted by people who read,contribute to the usual three,two tumblr blogs.. unless we're supposed to think that it's just coincidental that,for example,a BI (supposedly) about Alicia was basically copied almost word for word  from an another blog.. 
I'm waiting to see a BI about these two actors in a PR relationship who are ushered to kitchens to stage pics with chefs and sous chefs. It's possible they've the same well-informed source,a restaurant employee who just happens to be a vikassy skeptic and follower of these blogs.
I've also noticed that when these sites find a particular " narrative",it's usually used for other items. I mean,CDAN has been writing the same BI about him _for years. _If he's promoting something,if there're publicized updates for a particular film,if he attends an event,you'll surely find a new BI on CDAN. And always the same one. It's almost a certainty. 
And when people think that these sites get something right because they have inside info,there's always an explanation. For example,a BI  about Casey Affleck heading for divorce was published on CDAN soon after someone noticed that he wasn't wearing his ring and submitted a message.. just saying. 



Allie28 said:


> Exactly.  I've seen people openly brag on twitter that blinds they made up and submitted were published.  It's usually people wanting to slander a celeb they don't like.  They see it as some sort of victory if their blind gets posted.  *I'm not sure why since they know it's fake?*


BIs help to spread rumors and craft a certain kind of narrative. It baffles me but there're people who actually believe what they read on these sites. These people comment elsewhere,and so on.


----------



## Morgane

I agree that Mackenzie would be a very good choice for him. Anyway,it looks like it's not an imminent project.

@BoxOffice  Fox has confirmed this morning a slew of release updates, including #NewMutants (4/13/18), #Deadpool2 (6/1/18), & #DarkPhoenix (11/2/18)
 I think it's possible he will have a role,even if small,in Dark Phoenix. Also,I wonder when we'll see a definitive superhero movie fatigue. Aquaman,Black Panther and the new Spiderman are all coming out in 2018. 


Vietnamese spot:


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I'm waiting to see a BI about these two actors in a PR relationship who are ushered to kitchens to stage pics with chefs and sous chefs. It's possible they've the same well-informed source,a restaurant employee who just happens to be a vikassy skeptic and follower of these blogs.





We laugh, but we know it's coming.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> BIs help to spread rumors and craft a certain kind of narrative. It baffles me but there're people who actually believe what they read on these sites. These people comment elsewhere,and so on.



True.  And the folks who write them will then post or comment on it when it appears as proof that they are right and everyone agrees.  I guess they think if they can fool at least 4 or 5 people it's worth it or at least drown out any positive stories that are out there.  Most likely, the ones who believe it are the ones who WANT to believe it, whether they know it's fake or not.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> True.  *And the folks who write them will then post or comment on it *when it appears as proof that they are right and everyone agrees.  I guess they think if they can fool at least 4 or 5 people it's worth it or at least drown out any positive stories that are out there.


Not only those who send tips,but also those who know very well where this stuff comes from.



> Most likely, the ones who believe it are the ones who WANT to believe it, whether they know it's fake or not.


That's for sure.

http://www.empireonline.com/movies/...lien-covenant-virtual-reality-issue-revealed/



> Arriving on Alien Day, 26 April (a nod to planet LV-426), we can proudly present the UK’s first ever Virtual Reality magazine. Only 10,000 copies of the limited edition issue will be released, each containing a VR headset to be used with a smartphone.
> The issue will unlock two exclusive pieces of mindblowing VR video content. The first, entitled _Alien: Covenant In Utero_, offers up a terrifyingly close-and-personal encounter with an alien Neomorph. If you’ve ever wanted to see the birth of an alien in 360 degrees, here’s your chance. Plus, there’s a second exclusive virtual reality in-world scene, not featured in the film.
> The whole thing is packaged with exclusive artwork and the print edition of the world's biggest movie magazine – featuring an extensive on-set report from the film – included




https://www.alienuniverse.com/alien-day


> *GLOBAL LIVE STREAM EVENT*
> Broadcast LIVE from the storied Fox Studios in Los Angeles, a special one-hour streamed event will feature cast members from ALIEN: COVENANT as well as Alien Day activations and reveals.


The GN show is on Thursday.. I don't know..


----------



## Allie28

From twitter. New Pic.  He's wearing the tourists hat that others who've spotted him have commented on, lol....and the blue suede shoes??


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> From twitter. New Pic.  He's wearing the tourists hat that others who've spotted him have commented on, lol....and the blue suede shoes??


Love it. They look so well.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> From twitter. New Pic.  He's wearing the tourists hat that others who've spotted him have commented on, lol....and the blue suede shoes??


This pic was taken at the wine place someone tweeted about seeing them at on Sunday.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This pic was taken at the wine place someone tweeted about seeing them at on Sunday.



Yes - just saw the pic on Instagram - tagged Beau Constantia where Michael and Alicia were seen on Sunday - and the hat! [emoji3]


----------



## Hackensack

I just watched a little of the Alien:Covenant livestream.  Katherine Waterston was talking about Michael's special "robot run," a special precision run he made up for the way robots would do it.  Can't wait to see!


----------



## gingerglory

Just watched the clip. I really really enjoyed the interaction between Shaw and David. Their dynamic and chemistry is so interesting and intense. Too bad there isn't any more of them in Covenant!


----------



## Esizzle

Michael looks cute smiling like that. Why is Ms Bronze not smiling? She looks annoyed lol. She doesn't like to show her teeth?


----------



## ScorpionDoom

gingerglory said:


> Just watched the clip. I really really enjoyed the interaction between Shaw and David. Their dynamic and chemistry is so interesting and intense. Too bad there isn't any more of them in Covenant!




Love this!! Is this part of the movie?


----------



## gingerglory

ScorpionDoom said:


> Love this!! Is this part of the movie?


I don't think it is.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> If  he's on Graham Norton on 5th May he will have to be here for Thursday 27th. GH records on Thursdays with occasional special recordings on Tues or Weds.]


. I reckon Michael will film Graham Norton on the 4th - after/before the Covenant premier.  

It will be great to see him on the show again. As Mollie said, I hope it's a relaxed couch - it can be almost painful when it's clear that Graham is struggling to get the chat flowing.


----------



## Allie28

gingerglory said:


> Just watched the clip. I really really enjoyed the interaction between Shaw and David. Their dynamic and chemistry is so interesting and intense. Too bad there isn't any more of them in Covenant!




Agreed.  I fear this may be the only bit that Noomi is in.  We see her go to sleep.  We don't see her wake up.  Just a thought.


----------



## Allie28




----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - looks like there won't be any films released next year for Michael.
> 
> David MacKenzie sounds like the kind of director he would be interested in working with - do we know what The Brotherhood is about? Can't find it anywhere in IMDb so assume even if it does happen it's some way off?


. 

Yep, definitely no films in 2018.  I am loving that Michael is enjoying his life but it is going to be such a drought next year.

The Brotherhood sounds intriguing.  Even if it is a long way off from being a concrete bit of news, we have been starved of upcoming project news for so long that I'll grab that with both hands!


----------



## JaneWT

Ahh, I love that new David/Shaw clip too.  Great to see David back!  We've just booked tickets for the first evening in the huge IMAX cinema - very exciting!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> .
> 
> Yep, definitely no films in 2018.  I am loving that Michael is enjoying his life but it is going to be such a drought next year.
> 
> The Brotherhood sounds intriguing.  Even if it is a long way off from being a concrete bit of news, we have been starved of upcoming project news for so long that I'll grab that with both hands!



Although...you never know. Michael could well be close to signing up for something later this year for all we know. If it's with a "fast" director like Danny Boyle we may yet have a 2018 release....

For some reason I keep envisaging a group of priests/monks when I imagine what "The Brotherhood" is about - must be my Catholic upbringing!


----------



## Just Askin

Saw a good chunk of a scene tonight at the Prometheus/Alien showing. It looks bloody brilliant. And no we haven't seen all the best bits in the trailers already. So excited for this now. The clip had people sitting on the edge of their seat, literally, and that was after having sat through 4 hrs of film. Everyone left the cinema on a high.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> . I reckon Michael will film Graham Norton on the 4th - after/before the Covenant premier.
> 
> It will be great to see him on the show again. As Mollie said, I hope it's a relaxed couch - it can be almost painful when it's clear that Graham is struggling to get the chat flowing.


I think Diane Keaton and Kevin Bacon give really good interviews so looking forward to it.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Although...you never know. Michael could well be close to signing up for something later this year for all we know. If it's with a "fast" director like Danny Boyle we may yet have a 2018 release....
> 
> For some reason I keep envisaging a group of priests/monks when I imagine what "The Brotherhood" is about - must be my Catholic upbringing!


Yes.  We knew nothing about The Brotherhood.  And he has a history of signing up for projects suddenly, and with no warning.  I'm hoping.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> From twitter. New Pic.  He's wearing *the tourists hat that others who've spotted him have commented on, lol....*and the blue suede shoes??


Yes.. but.. are we sure the pic isn't old? One of those pics taken during those two _intense_ days in January?
I've noticed that the girl who posted the pic didn't even tag or mention them (strange for an intricate pr move..).  I guess someone just searched the location.  Looking quickly at the pics taken at Beau Costantia over the past few days,what is sure is that nobody is wearing a coat.. I see t-shirts,shorts and summer dresses..   I'm jealous. That place is beautiful.




gingerglory said:


> Just watched the clip. I really really enjoyed the interaction between Shaw and David. Their dynamic and chemistry is so interesting and intense. *Too bad there isn't any more of them in Covenant!*



Yes,I wanted to see more of them together. Anyway,this teaser is pretty great and I loved how they used that final quote from Shelley's Ozymandias.
Are we sure it will not be part of the movie? 



Allie28 said:


> Agreed.  I fear this may be the only bit that Noomi is in.  We see her go to sleep.  We don't see her wake up.  Just a thought.


Judging by what I've read about the plot,it's not the only bit with her but we'll see very little.. Anyway,I don't know if I'm wrong and I'm confusing things,but I recall Scott saying that their relationship will be somewhat reprised in one of the sequels. 


@ScottWamplerBMD: Danny McBride just revealed that Michael Fassbender recited lines from FLETCH to himself on the set of ALIEN: COVENANT (CC @BrianWCollins).

HBO teaser for the special that will feature new footage and BTS footage:


----------



## mollie12

Morgane, your youtube link is wonky.

Jeff Wells is a hateful person, but he generally has good sources/connections.  Here's the Alien:Covenant scoop, but take with a grain of salt, as always:
http://www.hollywood-elsewhere.com/2017/04/foiled-again/

I think MF's blonde wig is a bit wonky in that new short.


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Yes.. but.. are we sure that the pic isn't old? One of those pics taken during those two _intense_ days in January?
> I've noticed that the girl who posted the pic didn't even tag or mention them (strange for an intricate pr move..).  I guess someone just searched the location.  Looking quickly at the pics taken at Beau Costantia over the past few days,what is sure is that nobody is wearing a coat.. I see t-shirts,shorts and summer dresses..   I'm jealous. That place is beautiful.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Michael looks cute smiling like that. Why is Ms Bronze not smiling? She looks annoyed lol. She doesn't like to show her teeth?


She def looks pissed off.

I  His shoes haha


----------



## Just Askin

Up until several months ago I didn't know things like Blind G, CDAN and Gossip C existed. Now I'm realising that people actually take these (truthfully not sure how to term them) seriously. The media in Britain is not as it once was and even the good old BBC is running amok at the minute. Even so...I find it incredible that some countries media can be so bad that this sort of stuff is taken as serious news, to be reposted and actually discussed at length. 
To think that Michael can be verbally attacked  and no retribution befall them is disgusting.  At the very least I would have thought Michael's own 'fans' would refuse to acknowledge them. Unfortunately they seem to be the ones making the stories up and feeding the gossip mongers. Even threatening to go to the 'tabloids' to get some attention. Why don't people just watch his films, chill out and stop the plotting!


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> She def looks pissed off.
> 
> I  His shoes haha


She doesnt have a pretty smile either so she loses both ways.

I had to go back and look at his shoes!! They are cute. The first time around I did not make it past the hat! haha


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Up until several months ago I didn't know things like Blind G, CDAN and Gossip C existed. Now I'm realising that people actually take these (truthfully not sure how to term them) seriously. The media in Britain is not as it once was and even the good old BBC is running amok at the minute. Even so...I find it incredible that some countries media can be so bad that this sort of stuff is taken as serious news, to be reposted and actually discussed at length.
> To think that Michael can be verbally attacked  and no retribution befall them is disgusting.  At the very least I would have thought Michael's own 'fans' would refuse to acknowledge them. Unfortunately they seem to be the ones making the stories up and feeding the gossip mongers. Even threatening to go to the 'tabloids' to get some attention. Why don't people just watch his films, chill out and stop the plotting!



Yes it's very disconcerting that some "fans" go to such lengths to try to discredit Michael/his partner/their relationship etc and I can't for the life of me comprehend what they think they will achieve?

They've been busily stirring their pots of poison for the past couple of years and nothing has changed; Michael and Alicia are as strong as ever - probably more so. They were alerted to the false breakup rumours back in the summer of 2015. Did it shake them up? No. Maybe made them aware of just how much rubbish is spewed in the gossip columns but that's about all. 

I'm sure these "fans" on their blogs have future plans to disseminate more lies to gossip rags and tabloids, seems to be their culture. They are wasting their time though, much like their Cumberbatch equivalents. He's still married and has 2 children now...LOL


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Up until several months ago I didn't know things like Blind G, CDAN and Gossip C existed. Now I'm realising that people actually take these (truthfully not sure how to term them) seriously. The media in Britain is not as it once was and even the good old BBC is running amok at the minute. Even so...I find it incredible that some countries media can be so bad that this sort of stuff is taken as serious news, to be reposted and actually discussed at length.
> To think that Michael can be verbally attacked  and no retribution befall them is disgusting.  At the very least I would have thought Michael's own 'fans' would refuse to acknowledge them. Unfortunately they seem to be the ones making the stories up and feeding the gossip mongers. Even threatening to go to the 'tabloids' to get some attention. Why don't people just watch his films, chill out and stop the plotting!



I tend to think in these cases, it's not even really about Michael or Alicia anymore.  It's about them.  The ones who write up all the conspiracy theories and post and comment every day.  Sometimes several times a day.  The ones who get all worked up and angry and "order" Michael to do this or that as if they own him.  Their obsession has become a big part of their daily life.  It's more about themselves than either Michael or Alicia.


----------



## Just Askin

It gets me when the stuff that's said has no similarity to the actor I've followed for years. Knowing the sort of background he comes from, what people who know him think of him, how people he works with respect him. Then you get people on other gossip blogs ( not this one of course ) who didn't know he existed a few years ago, certainly haven't seen much of his work and obviously have no understanding that not every ones life experiences are as there's seem to be. Some Michael blogs seem to criticise him for not making them his number one priority in life, like he should fly to their neck of the woods for everything because they are all that matter. Can't blame Michael for trying to keep some privacy, can you?


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes it's very disconcerting that some "fans" go to such lengths to try to discredit Michael/his partner/their relationship etc and I can't for the life of me comprehend what they think they will achieve?
> 
> They've been busily stirring their pots of poison for the past couple of years and nothing has changed; Michael and Alicia are as strong as ever - probably more so. They were alerted to the false breakup rumours back in the summer of 2015. Did it shake them up? No. Maybe made them aware of just how much rubbish is spewed in the gossip columns but that's about all.
> 
> I'm sure these "fans" on their blogs have future plans to disseminate more lies to gossip rags and tabloids, seems to be their culture. They are wasting their time though, much like their Cumberbatch equivalents. He's still married and has 2 children now...LOL



LOL.  Cumby's response was to have another kid.


----------



## Just Askin

Oooooooooh. Mini Michael's . What a lovely thought.


----------



## Esizzle

I'm sure Michael will be able to get Alicia pregnant...as soon as she is done with her cocaine addiction. Is is it supposed to be painkillers still?

By the way as much as you guys pretend to hate blind gossip and lipstick alley and tumblr, everyone sure loves to have discussion about them at length here. Doing half their job for them by promoting them.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Oooooooooh. Mini Michael's . What a lovely thought.
> View attachment 3681252


Mini Michael and Alicia = even better! ❤️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Mini Michael and Alicia = even better! [emoji173]️



It's about time - they will have been together 3 years come September! They're sure to make beautiful babies [emoji173]


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Mini Michael and Alicia = even better! ❤️


Yeah that would be even better


----------



## Esizzle

> Miles Ward
> Super weird morning: drag race on the 111 between me and my #*****in electric Smart and Michael Fassbender in his grey Ferrari GTC4Lusso.


Michael is in California (his most favorite place on earth) and rented a ferrari again? Promoting Alien?


----------



## aprilmayjune

pictured below: michael fassbender, probably


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Wait... what?


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> pictured below: michael fassbender, probably
> 
> View attachment 3681413






Just Askin said:


> Up until several months ago I didn't know things like Blind G, CDAN and Gossip C existed. Now I'm realising that people actually take these (truthfully not sure how to term them) seriously. The media in Britain is not as it once was and even the good old BBC is running amok at the minute. Even so...I find it incredible that some countries media can be so bad that this sort of stuff is taken as serious news, to be reposted and actually discussed at length.


I don't think industry people or more reputable publications/sites take things like Blind G,CDAN seriously.. Gossip Cop at least doesn't spread trashy rumors and,objectively,it has often been used by publicists (Clooney's publicist comes to mind) to debunk rumors published by tabloids and so on.
This is a recent article about it:
http://jezebel.com/meet-the-man-behind-gossip-cop-which-keeps-the-tabloid-1794673451
Make your own judgement 
But yes,there're actually many people who believe this stuff or think there's always some truth.



> To think that Michael can be verbally attacked  and no retribution befall them is disgusting.  At the very least I would have thought Michael's own 'fans' would refuse to acknowledge them. Unfortunately they seem to be the ones making the stories up and feeding the gossip mongers*. Even threatening to go to the 'tabloids' to get some attention. *Why don't people just watch his films, chill out and stop the plotting!


This is seriously cringeworthy and pathetic on so many levels. And the worst thing is that we're talking about grown-up women. 



Allie28 said:


> *I tend to think in these cases, it's not even really about Michael or Alicia anymore.  It's about them. * The ones who write up all the conspiracy theories and post and comment every day.  Sometimes several times a day.  The ones who get all worked up and angry and "order" Michael to do this or that as if they own him.  Their obsession has become a big part of their daily life.  It's more about themselves than either Michael or Alicia.


You're absolutely right. And sometimes it's just about them trying to prove a point. When it's about Michael or Alicia,Alicia is often more "interesting" than him..


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Morgane, your youtube link is wonky.
> 
> Jeff Wells is a hateful person, but he generally has good sources/connections.  Here's the Alien:Covenant scoop, but take with a grain of salt, as always:
> http://www.hollywood-elsewhere.com/2017/04/foiled-again/
> 
> I think MF's blonde wig is a bit wonky in that new short.


To be fair,it's difficult to say what people are hoping for. I've read a lot of comments about the trailers,which are more focused on the horror aspect,asking to see more about the Prometheus mythology.
“It’s a prequel to the first _Alien_, yes, but much more a sequel to _Prometheus_, delving very much into the same themes as that 2012 film and also going into the origins of the alien, creation being very much on the movie’s mind."
Personally speaking,I'm fine with this because I really liked the religious/philosophical route they took with Prometheus and the ambition of the story. Funnily enough,I've read some reports from an old test screening and _if_ (big if) they're reliable,and my first thought was that the most hardcore fans of Prometheus may be disappointed if they're hoping to know more about the Engineers,the origin of the Black Goo..
I don't even think the A:C  Engineers are the ones showed in Prometheus. And that's the point. There will be at least another sequel (I definitely think Scott will film just another sequel ),and reading between the lines of Scott's interviews,it looks like the sequel will be even more in the vein of Prometheus.



Just Askin said:


> Saw a good chunk of a scene tonight at the Prometheus/Alien showing. It looks bloody brilliant. And no we haven't seen all the best bits in the trailers already. So excited for this now. The clip had people sitting on the edge of their seat, literally, and that was after having sat through 4 hrs of film. Everyone left the cinema on a high.


The feedback looks very positive.

Footage description:
http://www.spoilerfreemoviesleuth.c...n-covenant-preview.html#.WQIQAXX6jc4.facebook

"The footage reveals that Scott's mission with this film is to take the core elements of _Alien_ (horror) and _Aliens_ (action) and turn them on their heads through the use of horrific, over the top death scenes, and larger than life set pieces that expand on the mythology of _Prometheus_ while paying tribute to the originals. While _Covenant’s _critical value will remain a mystery for a precious handful of remaining weeks, the footage reveals that _Alien: Covenant_ is an undeniably vicious undertaking that will deliver one of the year’s most harrowing cinematic experiences."


----------



## Just Askin

I love how happy he is in this


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I love how happy he is in this




Yes, it's really cute [emoji173] 

Never seen him look as happy as he has in the past year


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> I love how happy he is in this




"I was like, what is this love thing"  
"Is this a joke"

This is the most I've ever seen them comment.  Are they talking about the movie or them?


----------



## lunadeagosto

Michael  will came back to "El hormiguero". This time without female companion...Better, because this tv show has been acussed of "machismo" by  the way 
treats the interviewees...
http://www.antena3.com/programas/el...miguero_201704285903608c0cf2461b6ded8861.html


----------



## aprilmayjune

https://www.facebook.com/tumstrpln/videos/vb.354139805861/10154963734310862/?type=2&theater

a rare sighting of species _biggus dorkus_ in the wild!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I'm sure Michael will be able to get Alicia pregnant...as soon as she is done with her cocaine addiction. Is is it supposed to be painkillers still?
> 
> By the way as much as you guys pretend to hate blind gossip and lipstick alley and tumblr, everyone sure loves to have discussion about them at length here. Doing half their job for them by promoting them.


LOL!! This is SAVAGE!!!!
LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

He's such a cute dork!


----------



## Allie28

Young Fassy in one of his first tv roles....




He's cute here but I think he's better looking now.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTcA-kyDkzB/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Young Fassy in one of his first tv roles....
> 
> View attachment 3682273
> 
> 
> He's cute here but I think he's better looking now.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTcA-kyDkzB/



Agreed! I think he's the best he's ever looked right now!


----------



## Allie28

IndieWire says Michael is second only to Daniel Day-Lewis in holding the highest Metacritic Actor score.  Posting this so all the fans concerned about his career can rest a little easier tonight.   

http://www.indiewire.com/2017/04/da...ores-tilda-swinton-carey-mulligan-1201810474/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Allie28 said:


> IndieWire says Michael is second only to Daniel Day-Lewis in holding the highest Metacritic Actor score.  Posting this so all the fans concerned about his career can rest a little easier tonight.
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/2017/04/da...ores-tilda-swinton-carey-mulligan-1201810474/


I've always thought so myself, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Morgane

lunadeagosto said:


> Michael  will came back to "El hormiguero". This time without female companion...Better, because this tv show has been acussed of "machismo" by  the way
> treats the interviewees...
> http://www.antena3.com/programas/el...miguero_201704285903608c0cf2461b6ded8861.html



Thanks for the info! This pic with Cotillard was very cute:








aprilmayjune said:


> https://www.facebook.com/tumstrpln/videos/vb.354139805861/10154963734310862/?type=2&theater
> 
> a rare sighting of species _biggus dorkus_ in the wild!


A _biggus dorkus _indeed!



Allie28 said:


> IndieWire says Michael is second only to Daniel Day-Lewis in holding the highest Metacritic Actor score.  Posting this so all the fans concerned about his career can rest a little easier tonight.
> 
> http://www.indiewire.com/2017/04/da...ores-tilda-swinton-carey-mulligan-1201810474/


Are we sure they're really concerned about his career?




Allie28 said:


> Young Fassy in one of his first tv roles....
> 
> He's cute here but I think he's better looking now.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTcA-kyDkzB/


I think he was 25. This is Holby City,the tv series where he played a man under anaesthetic and fell asleep.


----------



## Morgane

Photographed by Barry McCall (2008)





Ischia Global Fest 2009






Two of my favorite shots:


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> I think he was 25. This is Holby City,the tv series where he played a man under anaesthetic and fell asleep.



LOL.  Method acting!!  
He did say he was a pro napper and could nap anywhere.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/st...e/news-story/98701df2a0554c6ff3937db4627e8993


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3682923
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/st...e/news-story/98701df2a0554c6ff3937db4627e8993


I really want to read this interview but I don't see an option to read for free. Has anyone read it and can you give us a synopsis?


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> I really want to read this interview but I don't see an option to read for free. Has anyone read it and can you give us a synopsis?



Here ya go!

_While filming in Australia last year you were spotted surfing at the famous Bondi Beach. Ever thought of a career change — could you be the first Irishman to win a World Surf League championship?_

Definitely not. I’m pretty bad but I’m enthusiastic. The shark alarm went off there last time and I have a healthy fear of them. If I’m in a very sharky spot I try to leave my imagination on the beach

_Besides sharks, what are you most afraid of?_
Mob mentality and xenophobia.

_How would you say the Australian paparazzi compares to Britain’s?_

Don’t like any of them.

_You play two androids, David and Walter, in Ridley Scott’s new film Alien: Covenant. How would you convince someone who isn’t a fan of sci-fi to see it?_

I wouldn’t. I don’t know, I always feel bad telling people that they have to see something. I’m not necessarily crazy about sci-fi, I just like a good movie and Ridley Scott is a great storyteller and he creates complex worlds, and worlds that are rich. He brought us [Ellen] Ripley [played by Sigourney Weaver] nearly 40 years ago. In an age when the industry was finally addressing equality, he brought us this wonderful female character who had her own strength and whose objective wasn’t decided by the male lead. Ridley has always been ahead of the curve and it’s always worth seeing what he does.

_Scott doesn’t rely too heavily on CGI in his films. As an actor, how does filming in front of a green screen compare to being on an actual set?_

On set is just a lot more fun, to be honest — you get to explore and interact with the universe that you’re taking part in. In space it was so fun to walk around the spaceship, both on _Prometheus_ and _Alien: Covenant_. It’s a real treat because, as you said, it’s a very rare thing these days.

_After Carrie Fisher’s death, there were rumours that Disney would CGI her back to life in future Star Wars movies. Do you think CGI will render actors irrelevant one day?_

Probably. With [the development of] virtual reality, the experience of going to see a movie will be different because it’s almost like the video-game world and movie-going experience sort of meet. So you go to watch _Alien: Covenant_ and you are David, you choose one of the characters that you want to be, and you experience it that way.

_Are you excited for that future or does it make you nervous?_

I’m excited; I think it will be interesting to see the world of virtual reality.

_One of your lines in the film is: “I think if we go into the new world with kindness, it will be kind.” Is that the advice you’d give your fellow global citizens at this point in history?_

I think that’s the advice I’d give anyone, to be honest. I think we’re all responsible for each other, and our actions. Yeah, that would be sound advice.

_Your girlfriend, Alicia Vikander, played a robot in Ex Machina. Did you two compare notes?_

No, but I thought she did a damn fine job.

_You also play Magneto in the X-Men films. Who’s more passionate: Alien or Marvel fans?_

Tricky, tricky. I’d say there could be a crossover there. They could be one and the same, I dare say.

_You turned 40 earlier this month. How did you feel about that particular milestone?_

I felt a little shaky ... No, I felt good, but birthdays always make me feel a little bit weird anyway. Maybe it’s the idea that I’m getting older.

_How do you cope with stress?_

Chamomile tea.

_You’ve said before that you can lie pretty easily to journalists. What’s the biggest fib you’ve told?_

Today I said that Katherine Waterston’s character and my character [in Alien: Covenant] have a love affair, so I’m waiting to see if that gets out. I wouldn’t say I lie excessively …

_Should we fact-check your answers from this interview?_

I think you probably should, yeah.

_You are notoriously private. Why is it important to you to keep your personal life to yourself?_

Number one, I think it’s effective for me as an actor because I want to be able to disappear into the characters I play. I don’t want the audience to be distracted by whatever else is seen of me in the real world. I would consider myself a private person. I work in a medium where we rely on the public to go see it. But my own life is for me.

_You’ve starred in thrillers, period dramas, dark comedies and Westerns — but we haven’t yet seen you in a rom-com. Has that been a deliberate decision?_

No, not really, but stay tuned …

_So we’ll see you starring alongside rom-com queen Katherine Heigl pretty soon?_

That’s exactly right. That one you can go ahead and print.

_How often do you get mistaken for Tom Hiddleston?_

Happens all the time. I can see the similarities, but I’m better looking than him [laughs]. Other than that, yes. I like Tom.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## ScorpionDoom

Thank you both so much!!


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thank you both so much!!



You're welcome!


----------



## Just Askin

*Journalism at its finest! I'm crying*


----------



## Just Askin

Thermal race course, California


Can this man get any hotter?!


----------



## Just Askin

Original post: https://instagram.com/p/BTee7ClAmzK/
Two hrs ago.



Everybody loves him.


----------



## Just Askin

Love this


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Love this
> View attachment 3683335



Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Esizzle

One of his fears is xenophobia yet he loves to work with Ridley Scott, a known xenophobe?

Oh Michael, just sit there and look pretty. No need to open your mouth.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Love this
> View attachment 3683335



But, but, BUT they NEVER smile at each other!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> But, but, BUT they NEVER smile at each other!!!


Apparently not..


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

Allie28 said:


> He's cute here but I think he's better looking now.



Michael is so much better looking now.  Can't put my finger on why.  Perhaps he ages like a fine wine.


----------



## JaneWT

I don't get the confusion between Michael and Tom Hiddleston.  I just don't.  They are NOTHING alike!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I don't get the confusion between Michael and Tom Hiddleston.  I just don't.  They are NOTHING alike!



Agree 100%!!


----------



## Just Askin

*Steve McQueen &Michael Fassbender are two of the cruelest men on earth.*
*How can a scene of Michael's character getting a blow job be one that always makes me cry and leaves me contemplating humanity?!!*


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> Michael is so much better looking now.  Can't put my finger on why.  Perhaps he ages like a fine wine.



Agreed!


----------



## artemis09

He's not wrong re: Hiddleston (the hype around him always baffled me), but it's such a sh*t-stirring comment LOL.


----------



## Just Askin

Too sweet.


----------



## miss clare

artemis09 said:


> He's not wrong re: Hiddleston (the hype around him always baffled me), but it's such a sh*t-stirring comment LOL.


Not really, since the earlier discussion was about him being a good liar.


----------



## pearlyqueen

artemis09 said:


> He's not wrong re: Hiddleston (the hype around him always baffled me), but it's such a sh*t-stirring comment LOL.



The problem only arises when people can't recognise Michael is saying these things tongue-in-cheek...


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/jackhoward/status/859454608783159296


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> The problem only arises when people can't recognise Michael is saying these things tongue-in-cheek...


 Yes - people in the public eye aren't allowed to joke any more or - heaven forbid - show a bit of personality, because everything gets hijacked by the Indignant Squad.  It's totally killed the art of the interview.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> https://twitter.com/jackhoward/status/859454608783159296
> View attachment 3686310


  Good news!


----------



## JaneWT

Shouldn't a Snowman trailer be dropping pretty soon?  I think it's usually just under five months before release that the majority of trailers are shown, which suggests The Snowman trailer could debut towards the end of May.


----------



## Just Askin

*Achieving Goals *
*From a Raleigh Commando to a big boy bike!*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

Same medicine but much sweeter. Michael Fassbender Gossip blogs can be such fun.
 I've found a new hero


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> _You’ve said before that you can lie pretty easily to journalists. What’s the biggest fib you’ve told?_
> 
> Today I said that Katherine Waterston’s character and my character [in Alien: Covenant] have a love affair, so I’m waiting to see if that gets out. I wouldn’t say I lie excessively …
> 
> .


So,he was actually giving interviews..  interesting.



JaneWT said:


> I don't get the confusion between Michael and Tom Hiddleston.  I just don't.  They are NOTHING alike!


Yes,they are nothing alike. And I don't even think he was being serious when he said he gets mistaken for Hiddleston.



JaneWT said:


> Yes - people in the public eye aren't allowed to joke any more or - heaven forbid - show a bit of personality, because everything gets hijacked by the Indignant Squad.  It's totally killed the art of the interview.


I couldn't agree more. And I like when he uses some humor.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3685823
> 
> View attachment 3685822
> 
> Too sweet.





Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3685823
> 
> View attachment 3685822
> 
> Too sweet.









I don't think I've seen this pic:


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics of Michael and Alicia visiting the wine farm in Cape Town on 23rd April:







Source: zimbio


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Same medicine but much sweeter. Michael Fassbender Gossip blogs can be such fun.
> I've found a new hero
> View attachment 3686657


Dont you sometimes wish that Michael had projects and interviews out so you had better ways of being....occupied?


----------



## Just Askin

Cape Town 23/4/17
Src:zimbio


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3686976
> 
> Cape Town 23/4/17
> Src:zimbio



Ah, the pair of them just enjoying life together, and why not - good for them [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

3/5/17  London


Src:szirmai_gergely


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/jackhoward/status/859728094973882369


----------



## Just Askin

How many of these will we get today? 


https://twitter.com/alexispuig/status/859731079728648193


----------



## Allie28

*Michael Fassbender Revisits His Most Crucial Career Moments
https://uk.movies.yahoo.com/michael-fassbender-revisits-most-crucial-134845267.html*


----------



## Hackensack

Fairly good-humored post.

http://www.celebitchy.com/533485/michael_fassbender_thinks_hes_better_looking_than_tom_hiddleston/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here's my take: Michael is better looking, but Tom has a better body. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here's my take: Michael is better looking, but Tom has a better body. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



Michael's body looks very good to me!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael's body looks very good to me!


Yes, I agree, but if I must choose then I would go for Tom. He is taller... a win for me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yes, I agree, but if I must choose then I would go for Tom. He is taller... a win for me.



Oh well, the height is not an issue for me... I'm only 5'4 - Michael is way taller than me!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh well, the height is not an issue for me... I'm only 5'4 - Michael is way taller than me!


I'm only an inch and a half taller than you, but height on guys is a weakness for me.


----------



## Just Askin

Don't know about tea...but who spilled the beans about Lisbon? Bit Naughty.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Don't know about tea...but who spilled the beans about Lisbon? Bit Naughty.



Hmm.. old news but agree it was a bit naughty....


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Don't know about tea...but who spilled the beans about Lisbon? Bit Naughty.


 Ha!  Old news, indeed.   

It was only a matter of time I guess, but still unfortunate.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Ha!  Old news.


I know but still...weren't me .

Edit: ok just saw the article


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I know but still...weren't me .
> 
> Edit: ok just saw the article



Wasn't me either; some of the snarky comments  when he was in Lisbon a few weeks ago sorely tempted me to hint at it, but not fair to give out information like that just to counter the nonsense theories. I've not seen the article but hope it didn't give away too many details...


----------



## Allie28

Funny how things come out that disprove the bs.  Sometimes it takes time, and we have to wade through a bunch of gossip and lies in the meantime, but it always happens eventually.

It's a beautiful place and here's to many happy memories there.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm lost. What happened? What article?


----------



## Esizzle

Did Emma forget to pay Lainey to promote Vikassy?


The MET Gala gave us the Summer of Swoki. Gossip owes Anna Wintour forever.

But Taylor Swift has been QUIEEEEEEEEET, non? Quieter the last couple of months than even Beyoncé. She’ll be quiet tonight too because with Katy Perry co-chairing tonight, it’s doubtful that she’s going to show. Unless of course they decide to punk us all out and be all like, “LOOK WE’RE FRIENDS AGAIN”. Which… I can’t see. Because it would be the ultimate upstage. And that works more in one person’s favour. Celebrities aren’t great at sharing.

Anyway, let’s get back to Tom Hiddleston, who danced his ass off with Taylor at the MET Gala, and segue from him to Michael Fassbender. Michael is starting to do some press for _Alien: Covenant _which was shot in Australia. In a new interview with Australia’s Daily Telegraph, Michael talks about surfing at Bondi Beach, being afraid of sharks, maybe doing a rom-com one day (lies), and when the journalist asks him about his “girlfriend” Alicia Vikander and whether or not they compared notes on playing a robot, he doesn’t get pissy about her coming up in conversation and compliments her performance in _Ex Machina_ so… they’re still together?

At the end of the interview, Michael is asked about how often he’s mistaken for Tom Hiddleston. His response:

*“Happens all the time. I can see the similarities, but I’m better looking than him [laughs]. Other than that, yes. I like Tom.”*

A joke, obviously. But you know what scares me about this joke? Eventually someone is going to ask Tom about this joke. And Tom, because he’s Tom, will try to return the joke with a joke. And when Tom Hiddleston tries to be funny, or clever, I get fontrum. Brace yourselves for it.

http://www.laineygossip.com/michael-fassbender-jokes-better-looking-tom-hiddleston/46890


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3687712



Nice pic!

Michael's hair looks a lot lighter - must be all that time he's been spending in the sun in Cape Town [emoji274]


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3687712



That's dedication!  Love how Michael interacts with everyone.


----------



## HeitorDon

I always miss the tea


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## HeitorDon

Just Askin said:


> *Steve McQueen &Michael Fassbender are two of the cruelest men on earth.*
> *How can a scene of Michael's character getting a blow job be one that always makes me cry and leaves me contemplating humanity?!!*




Uh, everytime (two times, actually) I watched Shame, my bown made a twist, that movie messed hard with me, especially the bar fight and the gay bar scenes


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

So is no one going to discuss the fact that Zimbio says those pictures are from a May 2nd? The fan met them on April 23rd. What's up with that?


----------



## HeitorDon

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> So is no one going to discuss the fact that Zimbio says those pictures are from a May 2nd? The fan met them on April 23rd. What's up with that?


I may discuss why Alicia never smiles for fanpics. Anybody?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Zimbio made a mistake. They probably listed the date they brought the pictures rather than when it was taken.


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> So is no one going to discuss the fact that Zimbio says those pictures are from a May 2nd? The fan met them on April 23rd. What's up with that?


They might have been confused because that's the date they were sent pics to publish.

I think a fan posted a pic from the original date in which Michael is wearing his hat and smiling. That's the day they were taken


----------



## Esizzle

HeitorDon said:


> I may discuss why Alicia never smiles for fanpics. Anybody?


Probably hiding her buck teeth


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Zimbio made a mistake. They probably listed the date they brought the pictures rather than when it was taken.


The pictures are all clearly taken on the same day 23/4/17 at the Beau Constantia wine farm. Google image it.  You can  see where the pics were taken.
There were tweets and Instagram posts from different people who spotted them on Sunday 23rd. He has a pouch of Golden Virginia in his pocket...someone close smokes it so it's a familiar sight. Not drugs..just rolling tobacco. It's not a hiking place perse but you can walk around some of it. Most likely go there to eat though. Did you know some people insist on a cigarette after their meal. All this information is from common sense and having access to google. Much better than anons on gossip blogs .


----------



## Just Askin

HeitorDon said:


> I may discuss why Alicia never smiles for fanpics. Anybody?


You should maybe do that on the Alicia Vikander thread. I'm sure they could help you.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> The pictures are all clearly taken on the same day 23/4/17 at the Beau Constantia wine farm. Google it. You can  see where the pics were taken.https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...hVkIcAKHd-sBUwQ_AUICigC&biw=768&bih=909#spf=1
> There were tweets and Instagram posts from different people who spotted them on Sunday 23rd. He has a pouch of Golden Virginia in his pocket...someone close smokes it so it's a familiar sight. Not drugs..just rolling tobacco. It's not a hiking place perse but you can walk around some of it. Most likely go there to eat though. Did you know some people insist on a cigarette after their meal. All this information is from common sense and having access to google. Much better than anons on gossip blogs .


I see thanks for the info. Have you been there?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Esizzle said:


> Yea stalkers always wish their subjects the best...until they don't.


Nope. Reasonable people talking about being fans and discussing movies. You, and your kind on the other hand, have an obsession and hatred of Alicia so much so that you routinely use defamatory language against Michael. I hope they have protection from your kind.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> You should maybe do that on the Alicia Vikander thread. I'm sure they could help you.


 But she is discussed on here too I've noticed. Maybe she's uncomfortable with her game? Michael seems much more comfortable with fans.


----------



## HeitorDon

Just Askin said:


> You should maybe do that on the Alicia Vikander thread. I'm sure they could help you.



But wasn't you flooding pics of her here? Hmmm


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> But she is discussed on here too I've noticed. Maybe she's uncomfortable with her game? Michael seems much more comfortable with fans.



She's a reserved kind of person and I'd guess she probably doesn't enjoy having her private moments with her boyfriend interrupted by requests for selfies.


----------



## Just Askin

HeitorDon said:


> But wasn't you flooding pics of her here? Hmmm


I posted lots of pics of Michael and his partner, yeah. I'm suggesting Alicia fans might be able to help with the smile question more.


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Nope. Reasonable people talking about being fans and discussing movies. You, and your kind on the other hand, have an obsession and hatred of Alicia so much so that you routinely use defamatory language against Michael. I hope they have protection from your kind.


jeez why are you getting so mad at me? Just because pearlyqueen did not include you in her private chat detailing all the information she knows on Michael and apparently Lisbon?? I think she is more than discussing movies. Be mad at her not me haha.
Michael does not need protection from me. I am never going to run into him.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> But she is discussed on here too I've noticed. Maybe she's uncomfortable with her game? Michael seems much more comfortable with fans.


I fame not game. Stupid predictive text.


----------



## Esizzle

HeitorDon said:


> But wasn't you flooding pics of her here? Hmmm


She is Michael's ultimate soulmate, she has all the right to be discussed on here. 

LOL.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

pearlyqueen said:


> She's a reserved kind of person and I'd guess she probably doesn't enjoy having her private moments with her boyfriend interrupted by requests for selfies.


She should have said no and taken the picture. She's done that before.


----------



## pearlyqueen

HeitorDon said:


> But wasn't you flooding pics of her here? Hmmm



Flooding??

It's inevitable there will pictures of Alicia posted here, as pics of him are posted on her thread... they are a couple!!


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> But she is discussed on here too I've noticed. Maybe she's uncomfortable with her game? Michael seems much more comfortable with fans.


Of course someone who is a big part of Michael's life will be discussed on here. I just think a question like that may be better answered by people on Alicia thread who probably follow her a lot more.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> She should have said no and taken the picture. She's done that before.



It's up to her what she chooses to do. We don't know the circumstances. Not everyone in that profession welcomes their private time being intruded upon.


----------



## Just Askin

HeitorDon said:


> But wasn't you flooding pics of her here? Hmmm


Can I congratulate you on how excellent your written English has become in such a short space of time. I wish I spoke other languages.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What's everyone's getting so nervous about anyway? Stalkers, flood, what else is on your mind? All this because of some snaps from Cape Town...


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I was just searching the Michael Fassbender tag on IG and I found this great page with lots of great pictures a lot I've never seen before. It's called for_the_love_of_fass. Hi by the way everyone I'm new here. I created an account a while ago but then forgot my log in!


----------



## Esizzle

LOL nothing better to come back with so insulting other people's english.  What if someone was Ethiopian or Italian? They would not have the best English either.


----------



## HeitorDon

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What's everyone's getting so nervous about anyway? Stalkers, flood, what else is on your mind? All this because of some snaps from Cape Town...


Mr. Bad mood treats people poorly and the play the victim


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Esizzle said:


> LOL nothing better to come back with so insulting other people's english.  What if someone was Ethiopian or Italian? They would not have the best English either.


I have to agree I don't think it's okay to poke fun at someone's language stills. As someone who is bilingual myself I know the struggle and pressure one can feel when speaking in a language other then their mother tongue.


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I was just searching the Michael Fassbender tag on IG and I found this great page with lots of great pictures a lot I've never seen before. It's called for_the_love_of_fass. Hi by the way everyone I'm new here. I created an account a while ago but then forgot my log in!


LOL at your profile pic! I am watching Xmen First class right now! haha


----------



## Just Askin

Exscuse me? Insulting someone's English? I thought I congratulated  her on how good her written English has become. Where is the insult? Totally baffled by that comment!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Esizzle said:


> LOL at your profile pic! I am watching Xmen First class right now! haha


It's one one my favorites! I love X-Men and Michael is amazing as Magneto! So is Sir Ian! If they every recast either of them I will cry.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> Exscuse me? Insulting someone's English? I thought I congratulated  her on how good her written English has become. Where is the insult? Totally baffled by that comment!


It did come off a bit sarcastic to me. Sorry if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> It's one one my favorites! I love X-Men and Michael is amazing as Magneto! So is Sir Ian! If they every recast either of them I will cry.


Magneto was wasted in Apocalypse. I dont think Michael wants to do anymore of these movies.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> New pics of Michael and Alicia visiting the wine farm in Cape Town on 23rd April:


Just out of curiosity,is anyone pretending that these carefully staged pics,where the actress is even smoking ,were taken two,three days ago? I'm obviously talking about the various DM,JJ and so on. I want to know if this is part of a huge,intricate PR plan.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Zimbio made a mistake. They probably listed the date they brought the pictures rather than when it was taken.


Yes,and it happens very often,above all when pics are not taken by professional photographers. I recall some pics of Alicia in Rio de Janeiro that were published by Just Jared after she left the country. I suppose JJ bought the pics when the agency got them.



Esizzle said:


> Did Emma forget to pay Lainey to promote Vikassy?


I don't know exactly what you're talking about,but this is the second time that she perfectly shows how people in the _real world _react when their relationship is mentioned.
The part about Hiddleston is funny,but what is worth noting is that Lainey,who literally writes about gossip every day,references the last interview  where the journalist calls Vikander his "girlfriend",then she says "so.. they're still together?" 
These two are trying so hard to keep up the facade that a gossip blogger doesn't even know if they're still together.. It's hilarious.
And it proves how all these fake twitter sightings,old pics with chefs on instagram,even perfectly timed airport sightings are things that in the _real world _nobody cares about.  I guess "Emma" couldn't sleep at night knowing that Fassbender wasn't  in CT and that  someone could have easily taken a sneaky pic wherever he was.. We're talking about several weeks of intricate pr moves. Such a waste of time and energy!


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> It did come off a bit sarcastic to me. Sorry if I'm mistaken.


You are very much mistaken.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I have to agree I don't think it's okay to poke fun at someone's language stills. As someone who is bilingual myself I know the struggle and pressure one can feel when speaking in a language other then their mother tongue.



Ah, so you must empathise with Alicia then? She's taken a lot of snark from several American outfits who accused her of being "cold" when as she's explained several times, it's difficult to be nuanced when not speaking in your mother tongue, especially when you are nervous. Lots of nonsense about her speaking in a British accent too, as though that is unnatural and all Europeans should speak English with an American twang - LOL


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Esizzle said:


> Magneto was wasted in Apocalypse. I dont think Michael wants to do anymore of these movies.


I agree Apocalypse could have been so much better, but I'm a lifelong X-Men fan like I said so I'll still give it an 8.5 out of 10. I think some of the deleted scenes should have been kept in and that would have made it better. I think he'd be willing to come back if the role was good.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> You are very much mistaken.


Okay well thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> She's a reserved kind of person and I'd guess she probably doesn't enjoy having her private moments with her boyfriend interrupted by requests for selfies.


I don't think there's a particular reason,and I've seen other pics with him and fans where she smiles. It's just a split second. Maybe she was smiling a second later. 



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> As long as I stay far away from the likes of you I'm great. It's not cool to call Michael's fans here stalkers, my friends, unlike you, only wish him the best, so please stop being rude.


Seriously,nobody here is hurting anyone or spreading false and vile rumors,like the ones I see about Vikander,_for example. _BIs and garbage like that. And we  know where that stuff comes from.. And we know that in the _real world _this person is not mentally ill or closed in some rehab,but she's perfectly fine,shooting her film,_talking with_ reporters who are actually _v_isiting her set and she's just minding her own business.
Are people complaining about what people post in this thread,really?


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, so you must empathise with Alicia then? She's taken a lot of snark from several American outfits who accused her of being "cold" when as she's explained several times, it's difficult to be nuanced when not speaking in your mother tongue, especially when you are nervous. Lots of nonsense about her speaking in a British accent too, as though that is unnatural and all Europeans should speak English with an American twang - LOL


I can see her point, a lot of famous Swedes speak with British or American accents. I don't know much about her but from the few things I've seen of her she speaks English well. I have met a few Swedes who speak with their natural Swedish accent and I don't find it hard to understand so I don't know why Swedish actors would use American or British accents, but I guess they were told it would give them mass appeal to speak that way.


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I can see her point, a lot of famous Swedes speak with British or American accents. I don't know much about her but from the few things I've seen of her she speaks English well. I have met a few Swedes who speak with their natural Swedish accent and I don't find it hard to understand so I don't know why Swedish actors would use American or British accents, but I guess they were told it would give them mass appeal to speak that way.


She used to speak with an American accent in her early days interviews. Until a few years back when she decided to adopt a posh english accent that doesn't even sound posh. I think she works so hard to come across with her perfect little british accent, that she forgets to be interesting in her interviews. She also isnt fond of America apparently so she cant be seen talking with an American english lol

As for swedes speaking in American accents, if they want work in America they have to! LOL or else all they are going to get cast in are IKEA commercials. haha


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Esizzle said:


> She used to speak with an American accent in her early days interviews. Until a few years back when she decided to adopt a posh english accent that doesn't even sound posh. I think she works so hard to come across with her perfect little british accent, that she forgets to be interesting in her interviews. She also isnt fond of America apparently so she cant be seen talking with an American english lol
> 
> As for swedes speaking in American accents, if they want work in America they have to! LOL or else all they are going to get cast in are IKEA commercials. haha


Interesting...


----------



## Just Askin

If an actor is portraying a character who is supposed to have English as a first language they would be very sloppy if they spoke with an English accent other than that of the country they are supposed to be from. As for everyday...you will speak your new language with the accent English/American/Australian etc that you learn it in. Alicia has learned to speak English with very good Received Pronunciation.  That's part of an actors  tool box.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> If an actor is portraying a character who is supposed to have English as a first language they would be very sloppy if they spoke with an English accent other than that of the country they are supposed to be from. As for everyday...you will speak your new language with the accent English/American/Australian etc that you learn it in. Alicia has learned to speak English with very good Received Pronunciation.  That's part of an actors  tool box.


I have been told I have very good pronunciation as well but when I'm speaking English, my native language, I don't use the a Spanish accent. Why doesn't she just speak English with her native Swedish accent?


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I love a man in a tux! To quote ZZ Top: 'Cause every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A lot of Scandinavians don't speak a Swedish accented English because they learn the language at a very young age. Kids learn and absorb language very naturally. In that instance, they are more likely to speak with the influence of whoever taught them and without the mother tongue accent. Alicia mentioned that tv shows are never dubbed, so she probably grew up watching British television, not surprisingly as she's European.


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I have been told I have very good pronunciation as well but when I'm speaking English, my native language, I don't use the a Spanish accent. Why doesn't she just speak English with her native Swedish accent?


Because she now speaks English so well she has barley any trace of an accent. Isn't that the ultimate goal when learning to speak another language. Received Pronunciation(RP) has to be learned by some English actors too. It's a specific way of speaking. Known also as BBC English. British actors will list it alongside any regional or foreign accents they can do on their Résumé.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

You learn a language before the age of 10, you speak it without an accent, it's that simple. It can be easy or hard to learn languages when you're older or younger, and of course there are always exceptions to the rule, but for the most part that's how it goes.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> A lot of Scandinavians don't speak a Swedish accented English because they learn the language at a very young age. Kids learn and absorb language very naturally. In that instance, they are more likely to speak with the influence of whoever taught them and without the mother tongue accent. Alicia mentioned that tv shows are never dubbed, so she probably grew up watching British television, not surprisingly as she's European.


I worked for a major company for years that had international business dealings. All the Scandinavies I met, probably around ten, spoke with their natural accent. This using a false accent is exclusive to celebrities. I get it they are famous they need to have mass appeal but this is not something average non famous people do.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And I've traveled extensively throughout Europe, and I'm always in awe of their foreign language speaking abilities. Alicia grew up the daughter of a theater actress, so I'm sure she had an English tutors. Again, you learn at an early age, you speak without the native tongue accent.


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I worked for a major company for years that had international business dealings. All the Scandinavies I met, probably around ten, spoke with their natural accent. This using a false accent is exclusive to celebrities. I get it they are famous they need to have mass appeal but this is not something average non famous people do.


You are right. The fake accents is a celebrity thing. Non famous people dont magically grow a new accent speaking a different language. what made up bs.
Check out pewdiepie on youtube when you get a chance. He has nothing to do with Michael but he is a swedish youtube celebrity with the biggest following on youtube and he is hilarious. He speaks English with a swedish accent.


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I worked for a major company for years that had international business dealings. All the Scandinavies I met, probably around ten, spoke with their natural accent. This using a false accent is exclusive to celebrities. I get it they are famous they need to have mass appeal but this is not something average non famous people do.


So they didn't speak English as well as Alicia if they couldn't get rid of the accent. She speaks English like a native.


----------



## Just Askin

Ok so I'll learn French but make sure I speak it with a British accent. I'll learn to speak with a Scottish accent but retain some English bits. I want to speak Spanish but not well enough to pronounce everything as a Spanish person would. That's nonesensical. Brilliant. Alicia Vikander speaks English *too* well! What a failure she is .


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, let's ask an expert... a YouTuber.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> Ok so I'll learn French but make sure I speak it with a British accent. I'll learn to speak with a Scottish accent but retain some English bits. I want to speak Spanish but not well enough to pronounce everything as a Spanish person would. That's nonesensical. Brilliant. Alicia Vikander speaks English *too* well! What a failure she is .


Wow why so intense? Relax. I'm simply pointing out that celebrities use face accents all the time it's not exclusive to Alicia Vikander. As I said in an earlier post I've noticed other famous Swedes do it to. It's also not exclusive to the Swedes either, a lot of celebrities who have heavy accents use a fake one. One that comes to mind is John Barrowman, he is Sottish but speaks with an English accent.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Esizzle said:


> You are right. The fake accents is a celebrity thing. Non famous people dont magically grow a new accent speaking a different language. what made up bs.
> Check out pewdiepie on youtube when you get a chance. He has nothing to do with Michael but he is a swedish youtube celebrity with the biggest following on youtube and he is hilarious. He speaks English with a swedish accent.


I've heard of him but never seen him, I'll check him out!


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oh, let's ask an expert... a YouTuber.


I was recommending a funny account to that poster. He is no expert in anything...


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I agree Apocalypse could have been so much better, but I'm a lifelong X-Men fan like I said so I'll still give it an 8.5 out of 10. I think some of the deleted scenes should have been kept in and that would have made it better. I think he'd be willing to come back if the role was good.


Come to think of it, didnt Michael meet with Simon Kinberg when he was in LA a few weeks back? No idea if the meeting was about xmen or another project though


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Esizzle said:


> Come to think of it, didnt Michael meet with Simon Kinberg when he was in LA a few weeks back? No idea if the meeting was about xmen or another project though


You're right it was in February. 
http://www.justjared.com/2017/02/09/michael-fassbender-grabs-dinner-in-west-hollywood/


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I love this, it's so true! 
Source https://instagram.com/p/BTfxy6HgRiw/


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Omg I love the quote with this one! 
Source https://instagram.com/p/BSPHyLqAuJh/


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> what do you mean by a native exactly? If an Indian speaks English with an Indian accent, is their English not good enough? What an odd comment to make. Almost sounds xenophobic


I meant what the word means. Nothing xenophobic about me or the word.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Wow why so intense? Relax. I'm simply pointing out that celebrities use face accents all the time it's not exclusive to Alicia Vikander. As I said in an earlier post I've noticed other famous Swedes do it to. It's also not exclusive to the Swedes either, a lot of celebrities who have heavy accents use a fake one. One that comes to mind is John Barrowman, he is Sottish but speaks with an English accent.



I'm not sure why you are calling them fake accents?? Surely the ultimate in language accomplishment is to be able to speak that language as well as to be indistinguishable from a native? That would be my goal if I lived in a country where the language wasn't my mother tongue. Xenophobic accusations?? What rubbish!!
Why on earth would Alicia want to speak English with a Swedish accent if she's mastered speaking it well enough to sound British? There are many Scandinavians living here who have also adopted English accents but you wouldn't be aware of them; in the U.K. we are aware and often marvel at their language skill!
Also, bear in mind many of her recent film roles she has been playing characters in British films, especially Vera Britain in Testament of Youth where it was essential she sounded 100% English and spoke with Received Pronunciation. 
Alicia also learnt English in Sweden where (rightly) they learn the language with British pronunciation and spelling. She has also lived in London since 2012 and has absorbed the accent here. 
The crux of the matter is that many Americans seem to forget that their English is a variant of OUR original language - the clue is in the name! They seem to think that the "default" version should be theirs especially in the acting profession and accuse any non British European who speaks with our accent of being "fake". The lack of logic amazes me although I suspect it is fuelled by some people's  burning desire to be as spiteful as possible about Alicia. There is nothing "fake" about a European speaking English with a British accent - end of!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> I meant what the word means. Nothing xenophobic about me or the word.
> View attachment 3688021
> View attachment 3688022





pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not sure why you are calling them fake accents?? Surely the ultimate in language accomplishment is to be able to speak that language as well as to be indistinguishable from a native? That would be my goal if I lived in a country where the language wasn't my mother tongue. Xenophobic accusations?? What rubbish!!
> Why on earth would Alicia want to speak English with a Swedish accent if she's mastered speaking it well enough to sound British? There are many Scandinavians living here who have also adopted English accents but you wouldn't be aware of them; in the U.K. we are aware and often marvel at their language skill!
> Also, bear in mind many of her recent film roles she has been playing characters in British films, especially Vera Britain in Testament of Youth where it was essential she sounded 100% English and spoke with Received Pronunciation.
> Alicia also learnt English in Sweden where (rightly) they learn the language with British pronunciation and spelling. She has also lived in London since 2012 and has absorbed the accent here.
> The crux of the matter is that many Americans seem to forget that their English is a variant of OUR original language - the clue is in the name! They seem to think that the "default" version should be theirs especially in the acting profession and accuse any non British European who speaks with our accent of being "fake". The lack of logic amazes me although I suspect it is fuelled by some people's  burning desire to be as spiteful as possible about Alicia. There is nothing "fake" about a European speaking English with a British accent - end of!


I never said xenophobic - end of!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just saw an Alien ad on tv! Can't wait to see it! 2 time the Fassy = !


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Source: https://instagram.com/p/BTpZvCNAE4m/


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I never said xenophobic - end of!



I didn't say YOU did -I said the accusation xenophobia was rubbish!
But I do take issue with your labelling British accents as "fake"; accents styled on variants from other English speaking countries rather than the country from which the language hails would be deliberately fake.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

pearlyqueen said:


> I didn't say YOU did -I said the accusation xenophobia was rubbish!


But you replied to my post - end of!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/0/prometheus-resurrection-alien-covenant-alien-story-far/

Great article!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> But you replied to my post - end of!



Replies to posts can also incorporate references to other comments on the topic - LOL

And you chose to only focus on one comment in my post? My points are all valid - end of!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

pearlyqueen said:


> Replies to posts can also incorporate references to other comments on the topic - LOL


Oh okay thanks for explaining forum edicate to me - end of!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Oh okay thanks for explaining forum edicate to me - end of!



Always happy to help but I must confess I don't know what edicate is??


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

lol great video


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

pearlyqueen said:


> Always happy to help but I must confess I don't know what edicate is??


I meant etiquette. Sorry spelling was never my strongest subject, especially when I'm off to bed. Goodnight ladies, and if there are any gentlemen goodnight to you as well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I meant etiquette. Sorry spelling was never my strongest subject, especially when I'm off to bed. Goodnight ladies, and if there are any gentlemen goodnight to you as well.



I'm not aware of any gentlemen here but you never know - they could be lurking!

It's 10.00 am here in the UK but goodnight to you anyway[emoji3]


----------



## Dawn

Hi guys 
This thread is being reported so much - please stop with the antagonizing and rude posts to other members. The mods try not to step in because we don't want to be the thread police, but this thread is getting out of hand with the snarky comments to other members. 
I also think it would help immensely to hit the ignore button if there are posts from people that you don't want to see. It's there for a reason and hopefully can help.


----------



## Hackensack

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/0/prometheus-resurrection-alien-covenant-alien-story-far/
> 
> Great article!


Ridley seemed to say about a month ago that there would be a film explaining what happened to David and Elizabeth after Prometheus; I wonder if he means simply that brief prologue?  Many people at the time, including me, thought that meant another feature film, but now I suspect he meant the short prologue.  I can't wait to see the film.


----------



## HeitorDon

Came back. Yes, I'm not a native from a english speakin country. I'm brazilian and I speak both portuguese and english. What happened was mistyping, I have this bad habit, currentyly trying to change it. And no, I'm not a girl, I'm a boy, male fan of Michael, and stan for Frank Ocean and Xtina.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Hackensack said:


> Ridley seemed to say about a month ago that there would be a film explaining what happened to David and Elizabeth after Prometheus; I wonder if he means simply that brief prologue?  Many people at the time, including me, thought that meant another feature film, but now I suspect he meant the short prologue.  I can't wait to see the film.


Oh, I think you might be right  At the time I was so excited to hear Ridley say that but it really doesn't make a lot of sense to go back and make a prequel of the sequel...so yeah, that prologue is probably what he was talking about. But it really doesn't answer a lot of questions - just raises more, really. 

Anyway, I can't believe the UK are going to be able to see this next week and we'll be able to see it the week after in the US! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/tinajohnkla/status/860094740049612800


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> Oh, I think you might be right  At the time I was so excited to hear Ridley say that but it really doesn't make a lot of sense to go back and make a prequel of the sequel...so yeah, that prologue is probably what he was talking about. But it really doesn't answer a lot of questions - just raises more, really.
> 
> Anyway, I can't believe the UK are going to be able to see this next week and we'll be able to see it the week after in the US! Can't wait!!!


I am so excited for this. I get to see it next Thursday. Think the prologue was probably what he was referring to.  I suppose that allows them to not chop another important scene, not having to address it at the start of the film.
It was good to watch Prometheus and Alien last week. I'd never seen either on the big screen and it was such a reward. You kind of don't realise how much that adds to a film like Prometheus. I always thought it was a bit hmmmm but completely changed my mind after getting the full effect.
I love the little ties like the engineers pipe/whistle to start the ship in Prom showing up in AC, being taught from one David to another. Seems so much deeper now.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/stevehargrave/status/860137895482535938


----------



## miss clare

Just my two cents worth on the subject of fake accents.  I'm from the Philippines, and educated in a convent school run by American nuns.  I speak very good English, and I was classified as a native speaker in a world parliamentary debate competition.  I also speak good Spanish, and not so good French.  But when I speak with my Korean and Thai clients, I subconsciously speak English with their accent.  I don't intentionally do it.  It's almost automatic that when I'm talking to them, I adopt their accents. Maybe because my principal consideration is to be understood, and secondly, to establish rapport.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

May I ask specifically how old you were when you learned?


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Omg Fassy looks amazing at the Alien: Covenant premiere! And he's so great to his fans! I love the fans hair!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Source http://instagram.com/ilovemichaelfassbender


----------



## Allie28

Saw this on twitter....


----------



## Allie28

This is one of the reasons why I love this guy.....


----------



## JaneWT

Michal looks fabulous, but what sort of a lazy-@rs*d premier was that?!  They may as well have held it in Wandsworth High Street for all the excitement it's generated.


----------



## Allie28

*It's a lawyer's life*‏ @itsalawyerslife 
#*MichaelFassbender* and #katherinewaterston at #AlienCovenant premiere #LeicesterSquare


----------



## Just Askin

And he's off to record The Graham Norton show. Run Michael Run. They're all on their third cup of tea, waitin' on yah!!!
*The Daily (DOESN'T REALLY MATTER COS IT'S ALL THE SAME CRAP ANYWAY)*
*Crashed Fascebook Feed causes Graham Nortons guests to drown in Earl Grey. *
*The funny mans guests were left to drink tea for hours as Michael Fassbender waited to be interviewed by Edith Bowman . Due to technical problems the intended live Facebook interview could not take place at the time intended. Suggestions of a rogue David f-cking with the feed have not been confirmed. Many Alien Covenant fans were left confused as their live feed showed nothing but angry emoticons for almost an hour. The Irish star was seen being driven to  South Bank where he was met by his an angry sofa.*
*

*


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> View attachment 3688410
> View attachment 3688406
> View attachment 3688410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg Fassy looks amazing at the Alien: Covenant premiere! And he's so great to his fans! I love the fans hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688406
> 
> Source http://instagram.com/ilovemichaelfassbender


He looks good. A fresh blowout can do wonders for his hair.
Didn't realize the premiere was today! Seems random to do it on a Thursday


----------



## Allie28

The smile...






*Alien: Covenant*‏Verified account @AlienAnthology 
Michael Fassbender stops to sign autographs for fans at the #AlienCovenant Global Premiere.


----------



## Allie28

*Alien: Covenant*‏Verified account @AlienAnthology 2m2 minutes ago
Michael Fassbender suits up for the green carpet. #AlienCovenant


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Allie28 said:


> The smile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alien: Covenant*‏Verified account @AlienAnthology
> Michael Fassbender stops to sign autographs for fans at the #AlienCovenant Global Premiere.


He's so good to his fans!


----------



## Morgane

Source: Daily Mail


----------



## Morgane

With the Machiavellian "Emma" 
























Shark smile






Hardy was there too:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BTrg0bIBUQ5/


----------



## readingnook

Michael looked really good!  It's nice to see him in a suit.  Thanks everyone for the photos!


----------



## Allie28

LOL


----------



## HeitorDon

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> May I ask specifically how old you were when you learned?


Me? I started learning english when I was ten, I barely have any accent


Allie28 said:


> LOL


Gorillaz feat. Frank


----------



## HeitorDon

I live for Katherine, she was awesome in Fantastic Beasts. By the way, I think Michael would make an amazing Grindewal, such pitty they chose Johhny Depp instead


----------



## HeitorDon

https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender/status/860233633059229697


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

HeitorDon said:


> Me? I started learning english when I was ten, I barely have any accent


That's what I thought. The younger you are the easier it is to absorb language. After all, that's how we learn to speak in the first place, you mumble at first, then you mimic until you become proficient.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Morgane said:


> With the Machiavellian "Emma"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardy was there too:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTrg0bIBUQ5/


Love that smile! And Kathrine looks amazing too!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Naughty naughty Fassy! 

http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...as-he-joins-katherine-waterston-a3531051.html


----------



## mollie12

Katherine Waterston could turn me lesbian.  There's something crazy hot about her.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

https://twitter.com/beatfassbender/status/860233633059229697
❤️


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Source https://twitter.com/beatfassbender/status/860135885614055424
I hope so!!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just back from the Alien Covenant premiere in Leicester Square - very enjoyable!
Here are a few pics I took:












Michael looked fantastic and was really bubbly and happy [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Naughty naughty Fassy!
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...as-he-joins-katherine-waterston-a3531051.html



Yeah - I heard him say that - lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> With the Machiavellian "Emma"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardy was there too:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTrg0bIBUQ5/



Yes I saw Kenneth Branagh and Tom Hardy there - Tom hadn't dressed for the green carpet but he was a real trooper - after Michael I think he signed more autographs than anyone! Got a pic of him too!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Just back from the Alien Covenant premiere in Leicester Square - very enjoyable!
> Here are a few pics I took:
> 
> View attachment 3688635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688636
> View attachment 3688637
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688638
> View attachment 3688640
> 
> 
> Michael looked fantastic and was really bubbly and happy [emoji3]



Yayyyyyy!!!  You got such a good spot and sooooo close to the man.  Lucky you!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Just back from the Alien Covenant premiere in Leicester Square - very enjoyable!
> Here are a few pics I took:
> 
> View attachment 3688635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688636
> View attachment 3688637
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688638
> View attachment 3688640
> 
> 
> Michael looked fantastic and was really bubbly and happy [emoji3]


Lucky, lucky, you!  He looks really mischievous in the fourth picture.


----------



## baewatch

Thanks for sharing all the great pics from this evening!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Just back from the Alien Covenant premiere in Leicester Square - very enjoyable!
> Here are a few pics I took:
> 
> View attachment 3688635
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688636
> View attachment 3688637
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688638
> View attachment 3688640
> 
> 
> Michael looked fantastic and was really bubbly and happy [emoji3]


He looks gorgeous. The hair. Look how light it's gotten ...blond tips..


----------



## Esizzle

HeitorDon said:


> I live for Katherine, she was awesome in Fantastic Beasts. By the way, I think Michael would make an amazing Grindewal, such pitty they chose Johhny Depp instead


I first saw Katherine in Inherent Vice and fell in love with her haha! She is such a good actress. I hope her star power increases after Alien release


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> He looks gorgeous. The hair. Look how light it's gotten ...blond tips..



The pics don't do him justice! 

Michael is more freckly than usual right now as well - all that time in the South African sun - it's really noticeable!

He's still wearing the same aftershave as at TLBO premiere - almost certain it's Burberry.


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## pearlyqueen

https://twitter.com/just_jamie1990/status/860245466604343297


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3688700
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/just_jamie1990/status/860245466604343297



The worm??  Oh my.... LOL


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3688700
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/just_jamie1990/status/860245466604343297


If he has started showing off his break dancing moves he is definitely ready to have kids


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Some things never change dark ginger hair, ginger scruff, and a dark suite! The top is the Assassin's Creed premiere in December in NYC and the bottom is today at the Alien: Covenant premiere in London!


----------



## artemis09

Katherine is a tall woman already, but wow, she almost towers over Michael with those heels. She looks great, too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Actually his suit today wasn't dark - the pic doesn't reflect the colour well.


----------



## Just Askin

Hmmm


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3688788
> View attachment 3688789
> 
> Hmmm



Digging the blonde highlights and always love that smile!


----------



## mollie12

What is this about?

http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/hollywood/2017/05/snabba-vandningar-med-michael-fassbender/


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Digging the blonde highlights and always love that smile!


If Tomb Raider has finished in SA then probably  summer in London. Don't think the sun here will do much for the blond tips 




https://instagram.com/p/BTrKe2Wjpwn/


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> What is this about?
> 
> http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/hollywood/2017/05/snabba-vandningar-med-michael-fassbender/


Google translate is more confusing than the Swedish to me. Swedish friends have gone to bed so can't ask till morning


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Already getting praise for Alien: Covenant!
https://www.flickreel.com/reactions...ations&utm_source=onesignal&utm_campaign=post


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> If Tomb Raider has finished in SA then probably  summer in London. Don't think the sun here will do much for the blond tips
> View attachment 3688822
> 
> View attachment 3688814
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BTrKe2Wjpwn/


Or maybe he will spend summer in Lisbon? Why does he have to be in soggy London for the summer?


----------



## Morgane

^Yes,they had the first screening for the Korean press. Early reactions look promising.

Some random tweets from the UK premiere:
@arcticninjapaul: #AlienCovenant is an intense, strange and nightmarish continuation of the franchise. A great companion to Prometheus & the Alien mythos.
@arcticninjapaul: Bloody, odd, mysterious and a staggering picture of madness at times. Horrific in unexpected ways. #AlienCovenant @arcticninjapaul: I don’t think everyone will love Alien: Covenant. Some will probably hate it. It’s a complex film and one you’ll be talking about after.
@Madara633: @arcticninjapaul has the movie finds his roots back ?
@arcticninjapaul: @Madara633 This movie kind of IS the roots

@JordanESamuel: Ridley Scott brings back the series to its roots! Visuals are top notch a complete win in IMAX #AlienCovenant
@JordanESamuel: #AlienCovenant is definitely better than Prometheus, bringing back the needed horror into the franchise. Deadly beautiful and mysterious
 @pandoratweets: Yes yes #AlienCovenant what an intense rollercoaster of mystery & bloodshed! Haven't stopped talking about it probably won't sleep either 
@David_Friend01 Won't sleep easily after #AlienCovenant - #MichaelFassbender utterly brilliant

 @TheJamesIngham: So Alien Convenant Definitely worth a trip to the cinema & a large box of popcorn!  #AlienCovenant
 @EricVespe In risposta a @EricVespe Short version: I liked Covenant, didn't love it. Fassbender still rules. New lead cast is great... 
@paulmcevoy: A L I E N COVENANT .. great fun, watch on the BIGGEST screen possible waaaaay better than PROMETHEUS. Fassbender/ Waterston terrific. 

@2Folden: #AlienCovenant wow, amazing is all I can say. 
@lemontwittor  Was at the premiere of Alien covenant tonight. Scary stuff! Very good out of very good. Need to watch something lighter now

@arcticninjapaul: Ridley Scott and cast take stage for #AlienCovenant premiere. *Ridley: "I want to wish you a very distressing screening." *
**


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Or maybe he will spend summer in Lisbon? Why does he have to be in soggy London for the summer?


I really don't want any communication with you. I'd appreciate it if you didn't reply directly to me or include me in any of your future posts.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Katherine Waterston could turn me lesbian.  There's something crazy hot about her.


 She looked really good (makeup/hair).



pearlyqueen said:


> Just back from the Alien Covenant premiere in Leicester Square - very enjoyable! Here are a few pics I took:  Michael looked fantastic and was really bubbly and happy


 Thanks for sharing! 



pearlyqueen said:


> Yes I saw Kenneth Branagh and Tom Hardy there - Tom hadn't dressed for the green carpet but he was a real trooper - after Michael I think he signed more autographs than anyone! Got a pic of him too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688651


 It's so random!  It's like he was just passing by and started to sign autographs 





















https://jacintatveit.tumblr.com


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> She looked really good (makeup/hair).
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> It's so random!  It's like he was just passing by and started to sign autographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://jacintatveit.tumblr.com



Lol, not surprised he picked David over Walter.  I have a feeling most fans/moviegoers will share his preference.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> The pics don't do him justice!
> 
> Michael is more freckly than usual right now as well - all that time in the South African sun - it's really noticeable!
> 
> He's still wearing the same aftershave as at TLBO premiere - almost certain it's Burberry.


Really wish I had of gone. Was only 20 minutes away and didn't get my work done anyway. Next one, mate, next one.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I really don't want any communication with you. I'd appreciate it if you didn't reply directly to me or include me in any of your future posts.


But I was just saying Michael can still have the blonde tips! He can go to all the lovely tropical and sunny places during his time off. Maybe he will want to spend some more time in LA and SoCal and get some more of the Ferrari racing in


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Naughty naughty Fassy!
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/showbiz/c...as-he-joins-katherine-waterston-a3531051.html


LOL thats funny. Michael seemed like he was in good spirits today. He and Katherine seem to have good chemistry together. Although Michael can have chemistry with a glass of water so its no surprise.


----------



## Just Askin

*Thank You PQ*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> What is this about?
> 
> http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/hollywood/2017/05/snabba-vandningar-med-michael-fassbender/


"The article/ blog says he was fun and joking around when they were doing written interviews but got all serious when it was time for the cameras".
Apparently this isn't a serious interviewer. One of those ones that asks cringe worthy questions.


----------



## Just Askin

After party...Dude!
Hitting the Peroni


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

He looked so good today, well yesterday


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I really don't want any communication with you. I'd appreciate it if you didn't reply directly to me or include me in any of your future posts.



Lol, there's much misapprehension about London's weather... we actually have less annual rainfall than Orlando, Sydney, New York, Mexico City to name but a few:




http://www.zmescience.com/ecology/climate/rain-much-london-well-not-much-really/

Obviously WE know this but seems some foreigners are still misinformed! 

As for where Michael will spend the summer, I'd say wherever Alicia is, that's where he will be, and I think she's very likely to be in London a lot this summer, and they do live here. She's probably back home today or tomorrow - bet Michael is happy about that [emoji7]


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I love when these 2 goof off together! I hope they are both in the next X-Men!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I personally hope he spends the summer shooting X-Men! I need more Magneto and Professor X in my life!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I personally hope he spends the summer shooting X-Men! I need more Magneto and Professor X in my life!



Well we differ there - I think XMen is a waste of his talent, he's done 3 of them and doesn't need to do any more. I'd rather see him do nothing than XMen.


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I personally hope he spends the summer shooting X-Men! I need more Magneto and Professor X in my life!


Would he have much of an interesting role in dark Phoenix? Asking because you said you were an xmen fan. Yes I agree he's had enough time off. Time to get back to work! Enough of that weed smoking and wine tasting haha!

Just kidding he can still do all of that and work.


----------



## Esizzle

Yea yea yea "doesn't rain much" in London. Doesn't beat LA weather though. Or Portugal weather for that matter.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael Fassbender: There is something sexual about the Alien movies

Actor Michael Fassbender has shared his belief that the “sexual” element of the Alien films is what has kept fans clamouring for more for nearly 40 years.

He was speaking at the world premiere of Alien: Covenant, Sir Ridley Scott’s sixth instalment of the sci-fi horror in which Michael takes on the dual role of David and Walter.

The film sees a new cast of doomed explorers land on a seemingly utopian paradise, until they find themselves faced with a world of nightmarish creatures intent on destroying them.

It resurrects the mysterious alien Xenomorph, first confronted by Sigourney Weaver in the original 1979 hit film.

“People are still very curious about space and the possibilities of that final frontier and that image of the Xenomorph is just in people’s psyche now,” Michael said.

“There is something very beautiful about the designs, something primal, repulsive and even sexual, as it doesn’t have eyes.

“Also, it’s a parasite that uses us as a host to incubate its seed and then horrifically burst out of us.

“All of those elements together seem to work somehow.”

The event in central London on Thursday was also attended by Sir Ridley himself, as well as stars Katherine Waterston and Billy Crudup.

But after portraying hard-hitting characters such as the late Steve Jobs and the tragic king Macbeth over the last two years, Michael admitted it was time to put his feet up – at least temporarily.

The 40-year-old said: “I’ve got Snowman coming next this year, but I am taking it easy at the moment, having a holiday.”

Alien: Covenant will launch in UK cinemas on May 12.

http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....ething_sexual_about_the_Alien_movies/?ref=rss

Looks like Michael has no imminent plans to get back to work [emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Well we differ there - I think XMen is a waste of his talent, he's done 3 of them and doesn't need to do any more. I'd rather see him do nothing than XMen.



Doing X men brings easy money to him. And the overall quality of x-men is ok.


----------



## Hackensack

I think X-Men is a waste of his talent, and I wouldn't go to the X-Men movies if Michael weren't in them, but if it's X-Men or nothing for next year, I'll take X-Men.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I think X-Men is a waste of his talent, and I wouldn't go to the X-Men movies if Michael weren't in them, but if it's X-Men or nothing for next year, I'll take X-Men.



Lol, I would prefer nothing over XMen! 
Going by the way Michael is talking ATM I think it looks like nothing is more likely next year....


----------



## ScorpionDoom

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I would prefer nothing over XMen!
> Going by the way Michael is talking ATM I think it looks like nothing is more likely next year....


I used to feel the same way about X-Men, but after this drought I'm thirsty enough that I'll take Magneto over nothing. 
He's being very, very vague about it, though so I get the feeling nothing has been finalized. But yeah, I'm leaning towards he's not doing it too.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, there's much misapprehension about London's weather... we actually have less annual rainfall than Orlando, Sydney, New York, Mexico City to name but a few:
> 
> View attachment 3689084
> 
> 
> http://www.zmescience.com/ecology/climate/rain-much-london-well-not-much-really/
> 
> Obviously WE know this but seems some foreigners are still misinformed!
> 
> As for where Michael will spend the summer, I'd say wherever Alicia is, that's where he will be, and I think she's very likely to be in London a lot this summer, and they do live here. She's probably back home today or tomorrow - bet Michael is happy about that [emoji7]


This again...wow. I'm sure if Michael viewed himself as a 'film star' he would be perfectly happy to live in LA. But he is an actor, who works in film, so he doesn't live in LA. I only know LA through media and what people who do live their have told me. From that I can understand why he wouldn't. Actors living in gated communities??? The nearest to a gated community Michael is likely to live in is a private road with other houses on it and a sign saying *private road*. Typical example:


_Helena Bonham Carter and Tim Burton on a 'Private' road in Chalk Farm (sorry Belsize Park if you shop at Waitrose lol)_.
Fortunately living in Europe (for now anyways grrrrr) he can travel in any direction  for 2 hrs or so and be in any temp he wants. And I'm sure he will. He's obviously found reason to settle in London. He says he loves South  America but I suppose 2.5 hr flight is more convenient than a 10.5 hr flight to get to beautiful surfing beaches, great food (die for a fish cake right now), fantastic weather and lovely people. Considering his job, London is a pretty smart choice. And his girlfriend lives here so....no brainier I suppose


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> I used to feel the same way about X-Men, but after this drought I'm thirsty enough that I'll take Magneto over nothing.
> He's being very, very vague about it, though so I get the feeling nothing has been finalized. But yeah, I'm leaning towards he's not doing it too.



Yeah, the drought's going to be tough but I think in the long run it's a good thing.  Michael's released so many films that average moviegoers (not fans like us) are again cracking jokes about him being in every film released much like they did in 2011-12 when he had so many come out.  He was in danger of oversaturation.  Sometimes it's good to let the audience miss you awhile.  And it's good for him to get off that hamster wheel of cranking out one film after the other.  Good for him.  Bad for us.  

We'll just have to rely on our DVDs to get us through.


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> I used to feel the same way about X-Men, but after this drought I'm thirsty enough that I'll take Magneto over nothing.
> He's being very, very vague about it, though so I get the feeling nothing has been finalized. But yeah, I'm leaning towards he's not doing it too.


 Totally agree. I have a real soft spot for X-Men. Love James McAvoy too so that's a big plus for me. Also don't think he will though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This again...wow. I'm sure if Michael viewed himself as a 'film star' he would be perfectly happy to live in LA. But he is an actor, who works in film, so he doesn't live in LA. I only know LA through media and what people who do live their have told me. From that I can understand why he wouldn't. Actors living in gated communities??? The nearest to a gated community Michael is likely to live in is a private road with other houses on it and a sign saying *private road*. Typical example:
> View attachment 3689278
> 
> _Helena Bonham Carter and Tim Burton on a 'Private' road in Chalk Farm (sorry Belsize Park if you shop at Waitrose lol)_.
> Fortunately living in Europe (for now anyways grrrrr) he can travel in any direction  for 2 hrs or so and be in any temp he wants. And I'm sure he will. He's obviously found reason to settle in London. He says he loves South  America but I suppose 2.5 hr flight is more convenient than a 10.5 hr flight to get to beautiful surfing beaches, great food (die for a fish cake right now), fantastic weather and lovely people. Considering his job, London is a pretty smart choice. And his girlfriend lives here so....no brainier I suppose



The fact that Michael has chosen to live in London since 1996 speaks for itself - obviously the weather is not a major factor for him - he's Irish and it's twice as rainy there as London -  LOL. He doesn't much hide his dislike for LA and if he wants hotter weather any time he can hop on a plane to Portugal for a holiday (or anywhere else in Europe for that matter, most places are less than 2 hours flight time). He's made it abundantly clear that he's European and that's where he's happy. [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael breakdancing [emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Are you serious??? OMG


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Sorry didn't refresh site  before I posted.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Esizzle said:


> Would he have much of an interesting role in dark Phoenix? Asking because you said you were an xmen fan. Yes I agree he's had enough time off. Time to get back to work! Enough of that weed smoking and wine tasting haha!
> 
> Just kidding he can still do all of that and work.


Well Magneto and Jean Grey have a strong history in the comics so there's a lot they could do. I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to make more X-Men films it's good money and he clearly has made a lot of great friends doing it. We'll know more when they start shootings I suppose, they seem to be keeping this one very close the vest.


----------



## Just Askin

"We'll take it out and shove it in somewhere else"
"_Excuse me!"_


"Gary Numan. An influence for Walter the robot"


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What are they doing?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What are they doing?



In the first gif Graham is taking off Michael's microphone and suggesting "shoving it somewhere else"... 

In the second gif Michael is talking into Graham's microphone because he can't be heard


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> In the first gif Graham is taking off Michael's microphone and suggesting "shoving it somewhere else"...
> 
> In the second gif Michael is talking into Graham's microphone because he can't be heard


Two goof balls.  Thanks!


----------



## aprilmayjune

http://www.laineygossip.com/michael-fassbender-looking-good-at-alien-covenant-premiere/46953

LG asking the really important questions, namely:



> This also means that Fassbender is practically an expert at playing robots. And Alicia Vikander, his bona fide, gave an all-time great robot performance in _Ex Machina_. Do you think they have robot role play sex? How could you not, right? At least once. This is why I can never do press junkets. These are the questions I would ask.



Disappointed that i never thought of that one, tbh


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/michael-fassbender-looking-good-at-alien-covenant-premiere/46953
> 
> LG asking the really important questions, namely:
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointed that i never thought of that one, tbh


Sure there was a 'conversation ' about that on here at some point . I'll try find it later.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Two beautiful robots play sexing, I would watch.  Wait that was a bit creepy.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Two beautiful robots play sexing, I would watch.  Wait that was a bit creepy.



Tut tut! 

Michael and Alicia have just been spotted together in London - maybe they will read that article (lol) and start practicing tonight...[emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where? I want to see... She's finally home, poor thing. No matter how glamorous it is to scurry the globe, there's nothing like sleeping in your own bed.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/ramzeerawkz/status/860560881402490880


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I was searching Michael Fassbender Magneto on Google to see if he's said anything more about it recently and I came across this article I'd never seen
http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...ring-comedy-to-everything-20160508-gopdkj.html

Here are some of my favorite parts:
So it's a surprise to hear Fassbender say he always tries to bring comedy to his performances.

"I just look for different types of characters but maybe all of them are a little extreme," he says. "I think I should probably start looking for comedies now. That's probably what I'm going to try." 

"I try and bring comedy to everything, even if it's a horrible sinister character. Even Epps in 12 Years a Slave. That scene where I'm chasing Solomon around and slipping in a pigsty. That reminded me of a Buster Keaton sketch or Charlie Chaplin." *I would love to see him in a comedy!*

Outside of work now, Fassbender insists he is often preparing to work rather than having much of a social life.

"A lot of the time when I'm working, to be honest, I'm just doing homework if I'm not on set. I'm just trying to make sure I'm getting the job correct. A lot of it can be pretty solitary, to be honest, but I do like to socialise with the people that I'm working with when I get a chance." *I bet he has been busy working on his break, sounds like this man never stops working. *

Fassbender says he approaches every movie the same way – "trying to facilitate the story the best way I can and bring a reality to a character even if it's in a fantasy world" – and has always found Lehnsherr an interesting character.

"There are so many layers to him and I love the complexity of his relationship with Charles [Xavier]. I think it's very sophisticated." *I think he'll be back in X-Men he seems to really love the character, and I can see why Magneto is a very complex character.*

Fassbender has also been developing a project based on Irish myths – "kind of like Greek mythology, the Irish version."

"That's something that we started in 2007. Obviously we're taking our time." He laughs. "I always as a child found those stories so fascinating and wondered why they were never brought to life on screen, so that's a passion project." *I hope this is what he make his directorial debut with! I didn't know he's been working on this for that long!*


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3689569
> 
> https://twitter.com/ramzeerawkz/status/860560881402490880



OMG.  Alicia's back in London?  So she was actually in London last night?  That's nice to know.

I like his description.  "devil may care" and "full incognito mode" haha.  It sounds like them to a tee.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ender-Katherine-Waterston-Alien-premiere.html
The Daily Mail thought Michael was wearing a dark suite too! It's funny how colors read differently on professional cameras! The article has some more great photos besides the one I've attached.


----------



## mollie12

With AV, wearing the same sweater from the A:C junket. 
_
Michael Fassbender walked past me earlier today. Here's a picture of the back of his head._
https://twitter.com/LewisFennell/status/860608618110091264

Also, a journalist tweeted that he and Penelope Cruz were chatting.  Murder on the Orient Express had a junket in the same location.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

More great photos from yesterday from The Daily Mail!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

More great photos from yesterday from The Daily Mail!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@mollie12 Alicia went to the AC premiere?


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

More great photos from yesterday from The Daily Mail!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

More great photos from yesterday from The Daily Mail! Some of these may have been posted already, sorry if they are repeats. That's all my screenshots for now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia in London today:



https://twitter.com/lewisfennell/status/860608618110091264


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

It's not Thursday anymore but here's a throwback video of Michael and James! I love when they goof off together!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia in London today:
> View attachment 3689749
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/lewisfennell/status/860608618110091264


That's Wardour street, right? They shopping already?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> That's Wardour street, right? They shopping already?



Yeah definitely Wardour Street... could be shopping or could be heading for a romantic meal...[emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

ScorpionDoom said:


> I used to feel the same way about X-Men, but after this drought I'm thirsty enough that I'll take Magneto over nothing.
> He's being very, very vague about it, though so I get the feeling nothing has been finalized. But yeah, I'm leaning towards he's not doing it to


If he's doing it,I think he will not have a substantial role.



pearlyqueen said:


> Michael breakdancing



Very giffable!

@jes_chastain: Just put this on repeat. You're welcome folks.
@TheGNShow


@jes_chastain: @TheGNShow had me kissing @Diane_Keaton & getting #Fassbender to slam his body against the floor.
Darling @grahnort is an absolute dream. https://twitter.com/jes_chastain/status/860657569785892865/photo/1






@grahnort: One of my favourites shows in a while! Tonight 10.40 @BBCOne @Diane_Keaton @jes_chastain @kevinbacon #Fassbender https://twitter.com/grahnort/status/860469522880483328/photo/1
































https://jacintatveit.tumblr.com










https://fassy-stuff.tumblr.com


----------



## Morgane

@DrewDietsch: #AlienCovenant is going to make PROMETHEUS haters very, very happy.
@DrewDietsch: @danirat You are gonna looooove Fassbender.
 @DrewDietsch: @danirat I think he's better in Covenant. And David is an even more interesting character than before, and I loved David in Prometheus.
@DrewDietsch: Y'all are gonna wanna see #AlienCovenant . Trust me. Especially with an audience. Fun, fun, fun
@DrewDietsch: Go see #AlienCovenant . Even if you despised PROMETHEUS or don't like prequels. It's the kind of horror movie we don't get anymore.
@DrewDietsch: @Perry71076888 In a haunted house way, yeah. It's a fun, unapologetically vicious kind of horror movie.

@mikeavila #AlienCovenant is gorgeous & frightening. Ridley's world-building skills are insane. Fassbenderx2 FTW

@RichieDriss I'm back on earth. Latest in the @AlienAnthology #AlienCovenant is a brilliant, unsettling disturbing film and makes Prometheus even better.

@JBAwardsCircuit #AlienCovenant wisely follows George Miller's less plot = more fun mantra. Doesn't take itself seriously except for Fassbender's virtuosity







































Source:m-fassbender.com


@redline_ studiosuk
Today's guest Micheal Fassbender and Ridley Scott talking about the new film Alien Covenant. #bbc #bbcnews #london#locationsound #sd664 #junket #charliestayt#michealfassbender #ridleyscott #ailen #aliencovenant#interview #recordist #sound


----------



## pearlyqueen

New video from the Alien Covenant green carpet:

http://www.etonline.com/media/video...taken_lara_croft_like_a_duck_to_water-216852/


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Another great video from the Alien Covenant premiere! Fassy comes in about a minute and forty seconds in.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia in London today:
> View attachment 3689749
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/lewisfennell/status/860608618110091264



It occurs to me Alicia probably had access to her normal warbrobe lol.  After months in CT.  She looks good.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Can you tell I've gone down the YouTube rabbit hole?  Here's another great vid from the Alien Covenant premiere! I love the last question lol!


----------



## Just Askin

Well you can be sure he didn't get those blond tips living in London for the last  5 months. His freckles are having a field day too. And as for the brows.....gorgeous geezer!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I haven't watched this yet I love Jessica Chastain's face!
http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/mic...ances-the-worm-graham-norton-show-1202410711/


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I was just searching the Fassbender tag on IG and I came across this picture I hadn't seen from the premiere! 


Source: https://instagram.com/p/BTvm6j6Aw9i/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3690535
> 
> Well you can be sure he didn't get those blond tips living in London for the last  5 months. His freckles are having a field day too. And as for the brows.....gorgeous geezer!



Yeah Michael's  blond tips and freckles were very noticeable when I saw him at the premier. He usually looks quite pale but all those weeks he spent in the South African sun were very evident [emoji3]


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I was just searching the Fassbender tag on IG and I came across this picture I hadn't seen from the premiere!
> View attachment 3690556
> 
> Source: https://instagram.com/p/BTvm6j6Aw9i/


Haha! Katherine is so tall and Michael is short. That's a cute pic


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Another great video @pearlyqueen do you see yourself when Michael is with the fans in the beginning? I haven't seen the clip at the end of Katherine Waterson. I know I'm going to scream my pants off when I see this movie!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Another great video @pearlyqueen do you see yourself when Michael is with the fans in the beginning? I haven't seen the clip at the end of Katherine Waterson. I know I'm going to scream my pants off when I see this movie!




Video is a good overview of the scene at the premiere; no I wasn't in that area - I had a better position there [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

Why should people go and see Alien Covenant on the big screen?


----------



## Just Askin

Talk about heart in your mouth moment. I don't think I'll ever get tired of this!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

I haven't been this excited about a 'big' film in absolutely ages.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I haven't been this excited about a 'big' film in absolutely ages.
> View attachment 3690700


Lucky you! You have to let me know if it's scary. I rode on the train on Friday and the advert for it was pitch black and creepy.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Lucky you! You have to let me know if it's scary.


Just seeing the exclusive scene that was shown after Prometheus/Alien...... I have no doubt it will be. I don't scare easily but it really made me jump. Looked so good.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I haven't been this excited about a 'big' film in absolutely ages.
> View attachment 3690700



I'm in two minds whether to watch it at the IMAX next weekend - let me know what you think after you see it?


----------



## Just Askin

I will. You know I didn't think much of Prometheus before I saw it on the big screen last week. Michael, Charlize Theron and Idris being the exception. I think it can make such a difference seeing it properly.


----------



## Just Askin

Isn't it showing on Thursday at the IMAX?


----------



## mollie12

Cached Variety review is mixed, but high on MF:


> The novelty in “Alien: Covenant” comes in the form of two virtually identical-looking but differently wired synthetics, Walter and David, both played by Fassbender, whose poker-faced dual performance keeps us guessing as to where the androids’ allegiances lie. One will emerge as the film’s villain, while the other serves as its tragic hero; one seems capable of love, the other impervious to the paradox that “creation” comes at the cost of a seemingly infinite loss of life.
> 
> In the film’s best scene, David teaches Walter how to play the flute — an instrument that later serves as a deadly weapon. The moment is so compelling that we hardly stop to question how the filmmakers pulled it off with a single actor, and besides, few directors can compete with Scott in terms of sheer production value.


http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...1202409157/&num=1&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia in London today:
> View attachment 3689749
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/lewisfennell/status/860608618110091264


Look how close those people are walking behind them :/ #personalspace


----------



## Just Askin

New Interview


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Cached Variety review is mixed, but high on MF:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...1202409157/&num=1&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0


As long as this is better than Prometheus


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Cached Variety review is mixed, but high on MF:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...1202409157/&num=1&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0


Yes,I've read it. The amount of spoilers is quite shocking.They don't respect readers.

“Alien: Covenant” is, if nothing else, a return to form for both Scott and the series: a hard-R horror movie, featuring ferocious, acid-dripping space crustaceans, a tough female lead and a bunch of dead-meat crew members.
In short, it’s more of the same, which is both a relief to fans and a letdown to those hoping it might pave new ground. *The personal enjoyment you derive from the film probably depends on what you thought of Scott’s 2012 semi-prequel, “Prometheus,”* a high-minded sci-fi chiller that presumed to explain the origins of not just the “Alien” series but of mankind itself. Scott teased as much by suggesting that the off-canon entry contained the DNA of the “Alien” series, though its creatures weren’t nearly as scary and the mission was ultimately seen as a disappointment for the franchise’s most ardent fans.
“Alien: Covenant” attempts to have it both ways: Taking place in 2104, a decade after “Prometheus” and 18 years before the original “Alien,” this latest chapter is essentially a “Prometheus” sequel with aliens in it."

I think that part is particularly spot-on. And,actually,I've noticed that many Alien fans liked the direction taken with Prometheus (plot holes and inconsistencies aside). But,as others have said,Scott has basically tried to use the best parts of Prometheus to build a solid Alien film. The franchise paved new ground with Prometheus. I can't see how it's possible to introduce new elements if this prequel is leading us back to Alien.
Based on what I know about the plot and how David was portrayed in Prometheus,I don't understand the "complaints" about the bomb dropping scene.
"Alien: Covenant may continue the “Prometheus” storyline, but it doesn’t share that film’s spirit"
 I'm curious to see if others will share this opinion. It'd be quite funny in retrospect,considering how Prometheus was divisive (in terms of its themes too).


----------



## Morgane

Another actor mistaken for him! 
@TobyStephensInV: Just been mistaken for Micheal Fassbender. Flattered - I'm a fan. Somehow doubt that it happens the other way round.

Among the replies..
@RichWrightFirth: @TobyStephensInV Said hello to him the other day in Cape Town. He was eating spaghetti at the time. I think he said piss off...



Some random tweets:
@comixaceCan't say too much about Alien: Covenant due to embargo but we talked about it for hours after. Most intense film I've seen since Fury Road

@CinescapeCast  Really enjoyed #AlienCovenant! Review coming later tonight! @AlienAnthology

 @jimmychampane  Absolutely LOVED Alien: Covenant. Full review will be on @BDisgusting but I have very few complaints.

@Foodmancing Katherine Waterson is a revelation as the heart of #AlienCovenant, Ridley Scott's return to bloody horror in space
 Messy third act doesnt take away from a brutal, bloody, frantic, beautiful return to form for the franchise Overall very fun, disturbing, skin crawling delight. 8/10



His face..










https://fassy-stuff.tumblr.com


----------



## HeitorDon

Finally a green score for Michael


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> Hope he gets to be our next Bond.  Either him or James Norton.



Lol, just read an interview with Michael from yesterday where he says he won't ever play Bond:




http://www.dailystar.co.uk/movies/611983/Michael-Fassbender-interview-for-Alien-Covenant

Guess you'll have to hope James Norton is up for it!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Really pleased to read so many positive reviews of Alien:Covenant - even more excited to see Michael is being praised so highly for his dual performance!

Don't want to include extracts with spoilers so have trimmed down these:







These tweets too!







[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

PerrieEsh said:


> Hope he gets to be our next Bond.  Either him or James Norton.


Welcome! You are speaking my language . I'm in love with James Norton too!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, just read an interview with Michael from yesterday where he says he won't ever play Bond:
> 
> View attachment 3691431
> 
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/movies/611983/Michael-Fassbender-interview-for-Alien-Covenant
> 
> Guess you'll have to hope James Norton is up for it!


Was literally just about to post that lol.
I absolutely love Bond. Think Michael would be the best one ever!!!  Selfishly though I wouldn't want to see him taken out of circulation and that is pretty much what happens to the Bond actors, at least for long periods of time. Hmmm who could play a younger Bond?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Welcome! You are speaking my language . I'm in love with James Norton too!



James is a very good actor and has really been making a name for himself over the past year. Did you see him in the BBC productions 'Happy Valley' and 'War & Peace'?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Was literally just about to post that lol.
> I absolutely love Bond. Think Michael would be the best one ever!!!  Selfishly though I wouldn't want to see him taken out of circulation and that is pretty much what happens to the Bond actors, at least for long periods of time. Hmmm who could play a younger Bond?



Aside from James Norton (just suggested!) there is a young actor called Sam Claflin who is in several recent film releases. Saw him this week in 'Their Finest' and he stars in the upcoming 'My Cousin Rachel' with Rachel Weisz. He looks the part - not as much as Michael obviously! But I think Michael is wise to rule out Bond - would interfere with his career too much.


----------



## Hackensack

PerrieEsh said:


> Hope he gets to be our next Bond.  Either him or James Norton.


Welcome, and I agree--I think he would make a great Bond.  He did deflect all over the place when asked (a woman! Ryan Gosling!) so I refuse to take his answer as a definitive no.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> James is a very good actor and has really been making a name for himself over the past year. Did you see him in the BBC productions 'Happy Valley' and 'War & Peace'?


YES! I love him in Grantchester as well. He's so different in everything he plays. And he's very charming! I thought happy valley was a Netflix original though? He's such a convincing low life in that show.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> YES! I love him in Grantchester as well. He's so different in everything he plays. And he's very charming! I thought happy valley was a Netflix original though? He's such a convincing low life in that show.



No - 'Happy Valley' is a BBC production. He's a great scumbag in it - and utterly charming in 'War & Peace'!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Welcome, and I agree--I think he would make a great Bond.  He did deflect all over the place when asked (a woman! Ryan Gosling!) so I refuse to take his answer as a definitive no.



Loool, I agree Michael would make a great Bond but I don't doubt he means it when he says he won't play him.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> No - 'Happy Valley' is a BBC production. He's a great scumbag in it - and utterly charming in 'War & Peace'!


Ah, okay. I love that ball busting police woman too, can't think of her name right now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Ah, okay. I love that ball busting police woman too, can't think of her name right now.



Sarah Lancashire - good actress. She's been nominated for a BAFTA for that (next Sunday).


----------



## pearlyqueen

More praise for Michael [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Esizzle

PerrieEsh said:


> Hope he gets to be our next Bond.  Either him or James Norton.


Yes. He would be the best at it too. It would also be the smartest career move he ever made.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

PerrieEsh said:


> Actually, it's been proven that many Bon actors have had a drought in roles after playing Bond.  Look at poor Pierce Brosnan.


But in all fairness, he's not that of an actor to begin with.


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Look how close those people are walking behind them :/ #personalspace


Have you been to Oxford Street lately?! Lucky if you get a personal breath of air to breathe. Sardine Central


----------



## Esizzle

PerrieEsh said:


> Actually, it's been proven that many Bond actors have had a drought in roles after playing Bond.  Look at poor Pierce Brosnan.


He can get a 5 movie contract and just do that for the rest of his career. In terms of roles, Michael prefers to play indie roles and there is no drought of that


----------



## Esizzle

PerrieEsh said:


> So wait, Tom Brady showed up at the premiere (who is supposedly a rival of Michael since Band of Brothers), but Michael's partner didn't even attend? Weird.


HAHAH! Tom Brady is the pats quaterback!!!

I think you meant Tom hardy. 

I read your post and was like why did Tom Brady fly to London to watch this movie?!? And why did he walk the red carpet. What the hell. Lol


----------



## Blueberry12

Morgane said:


> Another actor mistaken for him!
> @TobyStephensInV: Just been mistaken for Micheal Fassbender. Flattered - I'm a fan. Somehow doubt that it happens the other way round.
> 
> Among the replies..
> @RichWrightFirth: @TobyStephensInV Said hello to him the other day in Cape Town. He was eating spaghetti at the time. I think he said piss off...





Haha!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> So wait, Tom Brady showed up at the premiere (who is supposedly a rival of Michael since Band of Brothers), but Michael's partner didn't even attend? Weird.



Not weird at all actually. Alicia wrapped Tomb Raider in Cape Town on Wednesday but was back in his arms by Friday [emoji7]. Anyway, they don't care to draw attention to their love life by posing publicly on red carpets. Michael didn't stay for the film anyway - he had to dash off to record Graham Norton.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

PerrieEsh said:


> LOL!! So sorry, haha your reply cracked me up...that's how hungover I am. Sorry


Lol I thought the same thing but I figured you meant Hardy! When I saw he was there I was like was he just walking the street and saw a premiere and crashed it!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

First bad review I've seen. Personally I don't go by reviews I wait to make my own decisions after I've seen a film. http://io9.gizmodo.com/alien-covenant-may-be-the-biggest-disappointment-of-th-1794898330


----------



## Just Askin

*This again...really???*
*

*


----------



## lunadeagosto

Looks like Michael is in Madrid. Tomorrow, he will be in Facebook live, and later will go to El Hormiguero. i've never seen an Alien movie in theaters, I think this will be my first one
http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2017/05/07/actualidad/1494175978_511079.amp.html


----------



## Esizzle

PerrieEsh said:


> He sounds like a whiny reviewer but than he said the following which is in Michael's favor:
> 
> "Fassbender is great in both roles, but the character’s stories demystify everything that made those aliens so terrifying in the first place. "
> 
> And I don't believe the critic when he claims he is "sad to say the movie was bad". That made me laugh, like, yeah right buddy, you just love to rip things apart for a living.


Sometimes critics are right though. They were right with Prometheus. But covenant does look like a way better movie


----------



## Esizzle

lunadeagosto said:


> Looks like Michael is in Madrid. Tomorrow, he will be in Facebook live, and later will go to El Hormiguero. i've never seen an Alien movie in theaters, I think this will be my first one
> http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2017/05/07/actualidad/1494175978_511079.amp.html


I have never seen an Alien (franchise) movie in theaters either.


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Looks like Michael is in Madrid. Tomorrow, he will be in Facebook live, and later will go to El Hormiguero. i've never seen an Alien movie in theaters, I think this will be my first one
> http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2017/05/07/actualidad/1494175978_511079.amp.html


Well worth it in my opinion. Makes all the difference.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Esizzle said:


> I have never seen an Alien (franchise) movie in theaters either.


Me neither I'm excited, but bummed that I have to wait another 11 days to see it!  But at least I'll see it on the 18th my theatre usually shows movies the night before they open.


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> Looks like Michael is in Madrid. Tomorrow, he will be in Facebook live, and later will go to El Hormiguero. i've never seen an Alien movie in theaters, I think this will be my first one
> http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2017/05/07/actualidad/1494175978_511079.amp.html



He may be in Madrid now or he may fly there tomorrow morning if he doesn't need to be there until 3.30. Do you know what time he is appearing on El Hormiguero?


----------



## Just Askin

The clip shown on a graham Norton


----------



## lunadeagosto

El Hormiguero start at 21.45, Spanish hour. 20.45 in Canarias, and GMT. I don´t know if they are taping it or is live...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Not weird at all actually. Alicia wrapped Tomb Raider in Cape Town on Wednesday but was back in his arms by Friday [emoji7]. Anyway, they don't care to draw attention to their love life by posing publicly on red carpets. Michael didn't stay for the film anyway - he had to dash off to record Graham Norton.


Are the whole of The Alien Covenant cast single? Just that apart from Sir Ridley, I didn't see anyone rocking up with their other half. Weird right?


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> El Hormiguero start at 21.45, Spanish hour. 20.45 in Canarias, and GMT. I don´t know if they are taping it or is live...


Is it ever live?


----------



## lunadeagosto

Sometimes is live, but the last time Michael taped days before...


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Sometimes is live, but the last time Michael taped days before...


Oh. I thought it was always taped. So is he scheduled to be on it tomorrow night?


----------



## Selayang430

Poster in the world 's second biggest market. It will only release there on 16 June.

It opens in my country this coming Wednesday . Will go to watch it this coming Saturday 13 May. No time to watch movie during weekdays.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Not sure if Michael is still attached, but here's an Entering Hades update from the script writer


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

ScorpionDoom said:


> View attachment 3691975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Michael is still attached, but here's an Entering Hades update from the script writer


Oh maybe that can be his directorial debut!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

PerrieEsh said:


> Can't wait till my silly crush on Michael is over! I spent 3 hours browsing online for pictures of him and than this::::: MICHAEL IN A BEANIE HAT!
> 
> Good night ladies (gents?), I have a long work week which also consists of me sitting at a desk......browsing for articles and pictures of Fassy. Nightnight.
> View attachment 3692031


I love this pic too!


----------



## Just Askin

Morning...Madrid


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Michael in Madrid for Aliens Covenant promo


----------



## Just Askin

http://josepgegundez.photoshelter.c...cC2p2qjHgmU/I0000cjgjJEC8Kh0/C0000WYcIYH9O.e4


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

El Pais Interview


----------



## Selayang430

Interviewed at Madrid radio station


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> OMG - so many nice piiictures! He looks so good. Glad he's doing something about his hairline.
> 
> Those face-huggers, though.  How cheesy!  Alien fans aren't Harry Potter fans, smh.



Face huggers? Don't get what you mean...

And he's not done anything with his hairline....not sure what you're implying?


----------



## Just Askin

His hairline is his natural hairline. Looks fine to me.


----------



## Just Askin

I guess that is the sort of fakery that turns people off L.A .  Hair, teeth, lips, eyes, boobs...there not supposed to come in a box and have a use by date attached ....well unless you want to look like Walter!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I guess that is the sort of fakery that turns people off L.A .  Hair, teeth, lips, eyes, boobs...there not supposed to come in a box and have a use by date attached ....well unless you want to look like Walter!



Lol, well we know Michael has no love for L.A. or fakery. I think he looks very good - many 40 year old men would love to look as fine as him!


----------



## Just Askin

PerrieEsh said:


> I'm a new fan of Michael's.





PerrieEsh said:


> Can't wait till my silly crush on Michael is over! I spent 3 hours browsing online for pictures of him and than this::::: MICHAEL IN A BEANIE HAT!





PerrieEsh said:


> Glad he's doing something about his hairline.





PerrieEsh said:


> Is it really his natural hairline? Maybe his current hairstylist did an amazing job....I didn't imply hairplugs.
> 
> Sorry I LOL'd at Michael isn't so Hollywood. His teeth used to be 3 shades away from orange, come on now! He's been told to change his look and take up Alicia as his gf. He is essentially a real-life Walter. Hollywood changes people and he's no exception. If Hollywood didn't change him he would have been married with 2.5 children by now.


You seem to have got over your "silly crush on Michael" rather quickly. Moved on to coating him already? That's such a surprise.


----------



## Just Askin

PerrieEsh said:


> Sorry, this was meant for the girl with the gnome in her profile
> 
> 
> When I watched TLBO, I was thinking this man is married with kids living somewhere in the UK or Ireland.  Than I read he's some man-whore.  Let me just mourn the romantic lighthouse keeper, eh? He's nowhere near that. Kind of a turn off. Am I hurting your feelings?


Not at all. I love it when we actually get to know someone's true feelings. Can be so hard keeping up appearances sometimes, don't you think. A whole weekend. Congratulations


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> Sorry, this was meant for the girl with the gnome in her profile
> 
> 
> When I watched TLBO, I was thinking this man is married with kids living somewhere in the UK or Ireland.  Than I read he's some man-whore.  Let me just mourn the romantic lighthouse keeper, eh? He's nowhere near that. Kind of a turn off. Am I hurting your feelings?



You've been reading about him in the wrong places; always advisable to be discerning about your source of information!

I had to laugh at your earlier post that Michael has been "told to take up Alicia as his girlfriend"....by who exactly? And why? You have definitely been badly misinformed... and have gained completely the wrong impression of him. Michael is about as far away from being "Hollywood" as is possible, both location wise and lifestyle!


----------



## pearlyqueen

A link to El Pais with a summary of his interview, plus a video of the full interview today:

http://cultura.elpais.com/cultura/2017/05/08/actualidad/1494257883_524554.html?id_externo_rsoc=TW_CM


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> You've been reading about him in the wrong places; always advisable to be discerning about your source of information!
> 
> I had to laugh at your earlier post that Michael has been "told to take up Alicia as his girlfriend"....by who exactly? And why? You have definitely been badly misinformed... and have gained completely the wrong impression of him. Michael is about as far away from being "Hollywood" as is possible, both location wise and lifestyle!


Wolf in sheep's clothing comes to mind, and I'm not talking about Michael, in case there's a misunderstanding.


----------



## Just Askin

PerrieEsh said:


> Thank you, glad I didn't offend you.


Thanks but no thanks. I suffer from hay fever! Some things get right up my nose.


----------



## Just Askin

*Ooooohh..it looks like Alicia travelled with her boyfriend to Madrid yesterday. They where spotted together at Casa Lucio last night. Where to next, I wonder.




https://twitter.com/vonlichtenkraut/status/861587579904372736*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Ooooohh..it looks like Alicia travelled with her boyfriend to Madrid yesterday. They where spotted together at Casa Lucio last night. Where to next, I wonder.
> View attachment 3692500
> 
> View attachment 3692501
> 
> https://twitter.com/vonlichtenkraut/status/861587579904372736*



These two are practically inseparable! [emoji7][emoji7]

Maybe they will visit the new pad in Lisbon - I'm sure Alicia is keen to put her stamp on it with the interior design!


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> Anyone that has taken Communications at university, knows this is PR.



Making a mental note to add any such university to my list of dumb choices....


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The whole I just saw TLBO and Alicia was great lasted about 2 seconds before we started getting an education in gutter gossip and PR.  LMAO


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Wolf in sheep's clothing comes to mind, and I'm not talking about Michael, in case there's a misunderstanding.



No misunderstanding at all...the sheep's clothing isn't fooling anyone either!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

View attachment 3692523


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Personally I think his hair looked better at the premiere but that's to be expected, he was also dressed better.


----------



## Just Askin

This is brilliant...Michael choosing David over Walter 


*Source: planet-c4 tumblr*


----------



## JaneWT

A big thank you to everyone who has posted pics and info from the last few days- it has been a pleasure reading about it all.  Pearlyqueen - your first-hand account from the premier was an especially lovely read - thank you.  I was dismayed when I first read about the premier because it seemed very low-key, but I 'd had a pretty bad day and was  a bit negative about everything!  Please excuse me enthusing about everything now for a few posts, days after you have all been basking in it all.

Michael looked fantastic - the suit was gorgeous and he looked fit and incredibly happy.  I loved his appearance on Graham Norton.  Diane Keaton seemed to be rather dumbstruck after Michael appeared and she really toned it down - I can understand why!   And my word, that man is flexible....

Loved the pics of Michael with Noel Gallagher too.  Reminiscing about Glastonbury?!  I think there is a real mutual respect there.


----------



## JaneWT

Like others, I too am looking forward to seeing Prometheus on the big IMAX screen later this week. I saw it in the cinema back in the day; the Alien series definitely warrants a big screen.


----------



## JaneWT

The Covenant reviews have been pretty fantastic, haven't they!  I didn't expect that.  I have to say that I hate - HATE - those aggregate review websites (I don't even want to type the name of them).  They're lazy and completely killing a large section of an audience's ability to read a cross-section of reviews or - better still - just watch the film regardless and make up their own minds.  I dread to think how many classic films would have been forgotten in time were those sites around years ago.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> A big thank you to everyone who has posted pics and info from the last few days- it has been a pleasure reading about it all.  Pearlyqueen - your first-hand account from the premier was an especially lovely read - thank you.  I was dismayed when I first read about the premier because it seemed very low-key, but I 'd had a pretty bad day and was  a bit negative about everything!  Please excuse me enthusing about everything now for a few posts, days after you have all been basking in it all.
> 
> Michael looked fantastic - the suit was gorgeous and he looked fit and incredibly happy.  I loved his appearance on Graham Norton.  Diane Keaton seemed to be rather dumbstruck after Michael appeared and she really toned it down - I can understand why!   And my word, that man is flexible....
> 
> Loved the pics of Michael with Noel Gallagher too.  Reminiscing about Glastonbury?!  I think there is a real mutual respect there.


Yes to all of this. 
I'm hoping Song to Song will show at Glastonbury. Then we'll hopefully get a chance of a release.  I loved Gorillaz performance too. Michael's cheeky " so when did you make up?" Diane Keaton is so humble. Love her.


----------



## Just Askin

PerrieEsh said:


> Anyone that has taken Communications at university, knows this is PR.


What a sad outlook on life that course must be.


----------



## JaneWT

Kate Muir of The Times is a critic I respect.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> A big thank you to everyone who has posted pics and info from the last few days- it has been a pleasure reading about it all.  Pearlyqueen - your first-hand account from the premier was an especially lovely read - thank you.  I was dismayed when I first read about the premier because it seemed very low-key, but I 'd had a pretty bad day and was  a bit negative about everything!  Please excuse me enthusing about everything now for a few posts, days after you have all been basking in it all.
> 
> Michael looked fantastic - the suit was gorgeous and he looked fit and incredibly happy.  I loved his appearance on Graham Norton.  Diane Keaton seemed to be rather dumbstruck after Michael appeared and she really toned it down - I can understand why!   And my word, that man is flexible....
> 
> Loved the pics of Michael with Noel Gallagher too.  Reminiscing about Glastonbury?!  I think there is a real mutual respect there.



You're very welcome! What a martyr I am to force myself to get up close and personal with Michael... lol [emoji6] Seriously ...he looked fantastic, very handsome and healthy, really happy and positively glowing [emoji2]

I'm sure he and Noel are fans of each other - loved it when Michael asked Noel when did he and Damon make up on the Graham Norton show...[emoji23][emoji23] Looks like he took Noel along to the Alien after party too!


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Yes to all of this.
> I'm hoping Song to Song will show at Glastonbury. Then we'll hopefully get a chance of a release.  I loved Gorillaz performance too. Michael's cheeky " so when did you make up?" Diane Keaton is so humble. Love her.


Oh, yes, but I am hoping that Song to Song gets a proper - albeit limited - release.  Can't believe there is no firm uk release date!  I am still holding out for late June.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Oh, yes, but I am hoping that Song to Song gets a proper - albeit limited - release.  Can't believe there is no firm uk release date!  I am still holding out for late June.


Saw something a while back (not last years articles) about June 22nd. Glasto is 21st to 25th. Just thinking out loud...with everything crossed.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> You're very welcome! What a martyr I am to force myself to get up close and personal with Michael... lol [emoji6] Seriously ...he looked fantastic, very handsome and healthy, really happy and positively glowing [emoji2]
> 
> I'm sure he and Noel are fans of each other - loved it when Michael asked Noel when did he and Damon make up on the Graham Norton show...[emoji23][emoji23] Looks like he took Noel along to the Alien after party too!



Honestly, the things you go through in order to give us a first hand account - SUCH a martyr!!

Yes, hilarious when Michael asked Damon about making up - he asked the question everyone wanted to know the answer to!  I remember that Noel was reputed to have said a few years back that he wanted Michael to play him in any biopic of his life, with it being called "12 Years a Geezer", but this could just have been tabloid hyperbole!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Honestly, the things you go through in order to give us a first hand account - SUCH a martyr!!
> 
> Yes, hilarious when Michael asked Damon about making up - he asked the question everyone wanted to know the answer to!  I remember that Noel was reputed to have said a few years back that he wanted Michael to play him in any biopic of his life, with it being called "12 Years a Geezer", but this could just have been tabloid hyperbole!



Sorry - yes he posed the question to Damon, not Noel which was funnier as he  definitely comes across as the grouchier of the two [emoji23] "12 Years a Geezer" I'd pay very good money to see Michael star in that [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Esizzle

Uhmmm...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Haven't seen this interview before - looks like it was last week in London. Michael comes across as more relaxed than in some of the others:


----------



## pearlyqueen

http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/al...nder-david-between-prometheus-alien-covenant/


----------



## Just Askin

So I'd  imagine someone is having to be on their best behaviour so a friend has joined us to do their dirty work. Can I suggest those of us that know the game  just let them play on their own. Both this thread and Alicia's have suddenly become like that horrible site that should not be named. Lets get back to the niceties of the day.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> So I'd  imagine someone is having to be on their best behaviour so a friend has joined us to do their dirty work. Can I suggest those of us that know the game  just let them play on their own. Both this thread and Alicia's have suddenly become like that horrible site that should not be named. Lets get back to the niceties of the day.



Is it over?  Lol.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> So I'd  imagine someone is having to be on their best behaviour so a friend has joined us to do their dirty work. Can I suggest those of us that know the game  just let them play on their own. Both this thread and Alicia's have suddenly become like that horrible site that should not be named. Lets get back to the niceties of the day.


LOL your desperation. What was that "same medicine but much sweeter?". If you miss me and want to address me, why dont you just quote me?


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> So I'd  imagine someone is having to be on their best behaviour so a friend has joined us to do their dirty work. Can I suggest those of us that know the game  just let them play on their own. Both this thread and Alicia's have suddenly become like that horrible site that should not be named. Lets get back to the niceties of the day.


That horrible site? I'm confused? Do you mean Tumblr? Because don't you post on there all the time?


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> That horrible site? I'm confused? Do you mean Tumblr? Because don't you post on there all the time?


No not tumblr, obviously. I post on there about Michael about as much as you post on Instagram. Had any nice exclusive pics sent to you lately? You have a very good eye for a nice picture . Good page


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> No not tumblr, obviously. I post on there about Michael about as much as you post on Instagram. Had any nice exclusive pics sent to you lately? You have a very good eye for a nice picture . Good page


I do have an Instagram you must have me mistaken with someone else.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I do have an Instagram you must have me mistaken with someone else.


Don't have that is lol.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I do search the Fassbender tag on IG and have several accounts bookmarked. I can give you a list of them if you'd like.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Thanks for reminding me @Just Askin i haven't check IG today, I just found this great collage!


Source: https://instagram.com/p/BT2C7OiAv2K/ another great account btw!


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I do have an Instagram you must have me mistaken with someone else.


I must have.


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I do search the Fassbender tag on IG and have several accounts bookmarked. I can give you a list of them if you'd like.


No I'm good thanks.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael playing "Murphy's Polka" on the Spanish show El Hormiguero"

https://instagram.com/p/BT2Bn0qh3rY/


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

https://instagram.com/p/BT2HHiRj3sl/
Great photos from a fan! The third one creeps me out, I'm not a big fan of reptiles.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael playing "Murphy's Polka" on the Spanish show El Hormiguero"
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BT2Bn0qh3rY/


Tha'ts a Tin Whistle ditty. Between that and the accordion...love him, love him, love him. Wonder if he ever earned money playing feis.


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BT2HHiRj3sl/
> Great photos from a fan! The third one creeps me out, I'm not a big fan of reptiles.


Really?


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> Really?


Reptiles? Yeah they've always freaked me out. Are snakes reptiles? I think they are. They creep me out even more then lizards every since I once read this disturbing story about how a python stopped eating because it was preparing for a big meal, which was its owner!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

https://instagram.com/p/BT2GcVOhXPY/
One more post before I get back to work so I don't get yelled at by my boss lol. This looks like a fun show but again that lizard is creeping me out so I don't think I'll be able to watch it if it makes it to YouTube! Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

PerrieEsh said:


> Well of course she's going to follow him around, now that she wrapped up Tomb Raider. Follow him around like a little pup.


What was he doing all these months in Cape Town? Oh, never mind.


----------



## Selayang430

Very much a David ! (Source : weibo)


----------



## Just Askin

*Costa Rica 20th December 2016*
*

*
*https://instagram.com/p/BOP19GaBehL/*


----------



## aprilmayjune

not really on topic but i met jo nesbø  tonight and as i stared into his craggily handsome face for just long enough to come off like a total weirdo i almost said _i'm stoked about that snowman movie, thoughts on that fassbender guy?
_
but then i didn't, so


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> not really on topic but i met jo nesbø  tonight and as i stared into his craggily handsome face for just long enough to come off like a total weirdo i almost said _i'm stoked about that snowman movie, thoughts on that fassbender guy?
> _
> but then i didn't, so


Missed opportunity. Where did you meet him?


----------



## scarlet555

PerrieEsh said:


> Even sadder for people like Michael and Alicia and all those cute showmances in Hollywood.



 PerrieEsh, I think you are killing all the fan-tasy showmance, what a mean girl you are!  Just plain old evil and mean, which crypt did you climb out of?  
Oh, love you by the way.
Fassbender is talented enough not to need a showmance, but they won't let you continue making movies in Hollywood unless you agree to one sometimes!


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> *Costa Rica 20th December 2016*
> *
> View attachment 3692954
> *
> *https://instagram.com/p/BOP19GaBehL/*


Thanks. I love his big smile here so much. I can't believe this pic has been on their IG since Dec!


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks. I love his big smile here so much. I can't believe this pic has been on their IG since Dec!


I know. Crazy. I've got to credit https://twitter.com/avikanderdaily/status/861729360688140289 for finding it. I found the original source through the shop keepers T.Shirt lol 
I was exactly like "I can't believe this has been on their Instagram since Dec".


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> not really on topic but i met jo nesbø  tonight and as i stared into his craggily handsome face for just long enough to come off like a total weirdo i almost said _i'm stoked about that snowman movie, thoughts on that fassbender guy?
> _
> but then i didn't, so


Was it a fluke or something planned? How exciting.


----------



## lunadeagosto

http://www.elmundo.es/cultura/2017/05/09/5910a9edca4741eb158b45dd.html
Michael in a more serious interview
google traslator:


        LUIS MARTINEZ
        Madrid
        Facebook
        Twitter
        Submit
    9 may. 2017 09:23

Actor Michael Fassbender at the world premiere of 'Alien: Covenant' in London. NEIL HALLReuters
0Comment

From his brilliant appearance in Steve McQueen's "Hunger", it is the privilege of the great: the same convinces the critic that seduces the public. Or vice versa. In his latest work, 'Alien Covenant', he competes against himself.

Fans (like haters) by Michael Fassbender (Heidelberg, 1977) are in luck. You could say that they always are. There is no quarter that does not look on the calendar with a couple of movies starring, or almost, by him. Now, one step further, it is a single movie with a couple of fassbenders inside. His are the roles of David and Walter in the last installment of the saga of the worst of the active exomorphs (Alien Covenant), which opens this very Friday. The Irish actor born in Germany and living in the world, either side of the Atlantic, gives life to two robots so identical to each other that they would be irreconcilable enemies.

How much does it feed your vanity to give life to two automata at the same time that they presume to be perfect?
    Nothing at all. In fact, there is no merit in this work. One of the characters I inherited from the previous film [David] and is very expressive. Enjoy with the sound of your own voice. And the other is an analytical machine that neither can nor wants to express any feeling [Walter]. It's like a blank canvas. Apparently being a robot like that is pretty boring and has a lot of routine work.

The film poses issues at the edge of science and very close to religion. The origin of evil, the role of the supposed creator ... What is your personal position on the subject?
    I grew up with the Catholic religion and it is part of my maturity. The story of Jesus Christ affected me very deeply. Now I only go to mass once at Christmas. I do not consider myself religious, but spiritual.

Beyond, the film asks about the role that religion can play in society ...
    It is a financial institution and as such it works. That is undeniable. But, the good thing is that it is designed in a way that unites people. The recognition that there is something above the earthly can be a reason for the reconciliation that puts people of very different economic and social origin on the same level. It can even be a therapy that replaces the psychologist. I have seen that on more than one occasion in my native Ireland.

Is it your faith that has made you an actor sought by both the big industry and independent productions?
    I'd rather think it was my job. But I have to say that I do not distinguish between them. I am interested in projects, directors, scripts ... I do not think there is a big difference between one world and another, beyond that in a small production faster wheels. But they all need to be profitable. I do not make movies to make money and others to be an artist.

What would he do if he had not met the teacher who introduced him to the performance at age 17?
    Going to those classes that you mentioned made me discover my vocation. The one that has been able to dedicate me to it is another thing. I imagine perfectly doing anything else. Right now I'd be behind a bar serving drinks.

How would you describe your relationship with fame?
    It is complicated and somewhat strange. I am very conscious of living in a privileged situation. Starting with the fact that you can go to the best restaurants. But it's weird and you never get used to the fact that completely unknown people greet you on the street.

And with the bad reviews?
    It is not very nice to read them, but I read them. Anyway, the important thing is to be happy with what you do. You are in the end your most demanding audience. Neither do I trust the good ones. Of those, less.

You were born in Germany, raised in Ireland ... How do you see the future of Europe after the French elections?
    With relief. I am definitely in favor of Europe. I feel very close to leaders like Angela Merkel and I think it is one of the best policies in action. We'll see what Macron does.

How did Brexit live?
    With disappointment.


----------



## lunadeagosto

In USa may be box office poison, but in Spain, we love him.


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/joedotie/status/861899981606793217
We're chatting with Michael Fassbender and Katherine Waterston on #JOEshow tonight. 830pm live on @JOEdotie


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> Thanks. I love his big smile here so much. I can't believe this pic has been on their IG since Dec!



Lol, the pic has been there 5 months...is this how "showmances" are conducted..?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I wonder how many other pics of the two of them are undiscovered on Instagram?


----------



## pearlyqueen

New video interview with Pandora from Odeon cinemas via this tweet:

https://twitter.com/ODEONCinemas/status/861907368644235264


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, the pic has been there 5 months...is this how "showmances" are conducted..?? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I wonder how many other pics of the two of them are undiscovered on Instagram?



Anyone who ever study economy 101 won't agree that  this is showmance. It is economically inefficient and ineffective! Spending $$$ on long haul airfare , hotel accommodation in high end resorts in order to have few Instagram and twitter exposure is outright dumb.  

Was that  pic  taken in Costa Rica or Cape Town ? Think they didn't arrive Cape Town until January 2017.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Anyone who ever study economy 101 won't agree that  this is showmance. It is economically inefficient and ineffective! Spending $$$ on long haul airfare , hotel accommodation in high end resorts in order to have few Instagram and twitter exposure is outright dumb.
> 
> The pic was taken in Costa Rica or Cape Town ? Think they didn't arrive Cape Town until January 2017.



The pic was taken in Costa Rica on 20th December at a surf shop. Pretty sure Michael and Alicia arrived in Costa Rica on 17th December - there were tweets at the time - and remained there until they surfaced in Cape Town on 6th January.

Link to original tweet:
https://instagram.com/p/BOP19GaBehL/


----------



## Hackensack

Now this is interesting--I hadn't heard of a television project before:

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...venant-wise-words_uk_5911b1efe4b0d5d9049fd958

Could this be the Irish Myths project?  Or something completely different?  He also reveals why he needed to chill and think.  Sorry I can't copy this, mouse is acting wonky.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> not really on topic but i met jo nesbø  tonight and as i stared into his craggily handsome face for just long enough to come off like a total weirdo i almost said _i'm stoked about that snowman movie, thoughts on that fassbender guy?
> _
> but then i didn't, so



how cool!  i just started The Bat.  i would like to read all the books up to the Snowman before the movie comes out.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Now this is interesting--I hadn't heard of a television project before:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...venant-wise-words_uk_5911b1efe4b0d5d9049fd958
> 
> Could this be the Irish Myths project?  Or something completely different?  He also reveals why he needed to chill and think.  Sorry I can't copy this, mouse is acting wonky.


Really nice interview. See ...much better to be a Joan than be a ------------------------- (insert a name here)
Could well be Cuchulain he's talking about . Exciting.


----------



## Just Askin

Other cast member interviews as well


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> LOL your desperation. What was that "same medicine but much sweeter?". If you miss me and want to address me, why dont you just quote me?


Things never change. The, umm, tumblr follies are quite sad and archaic. What type of person feels the need to write such hate filled anons to another person on tumblr?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

These are two great questions with very insightful answers:

*What has been the hardest lesson you’ve had to learn?*
To be a listener, not just a talker.

*What quality do you most prize in your relationships?*
Absolute loyalty.

This guy is solid. He's lived and knows exactly who he is at this point in his life and career. I can't wait to see what's on the pipeline for him work wise. Hey, Fassy, I'm still waiting for that comedy.


----------



## Just Askin

Wow...that ignore button is looking very pretty today.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> Wow...that ignore button is looking very pretty today.


Sorry where exactly is this ignore button? It'd be useful to know.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

ScorpionDoom said:


> Sorry where exactly is this ignore button? It'd be useful to know.


Yes, I would love to know as well.


----------



## Just Askin

Click on the person's pic. It takes you to their profile. There's an ignore option. Et voila. Not gone but at least under the carpet.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Click on the person's pic. It takes you to their profile. There's an ignore option. Et voila. Not gone but at least under the carpet.


Thanks! I can mingle in peace again.


----------



## scarlet555

Just Askin said:


> Click on the person's pic. It takes you to their profile. There's an ignore option. Et voila. Not gone but at least under the carpet.


I thought this was a figure of speech!  There is such a button!! 
Alas, the internet convo is NOT for everyone.  After a while you want to call anyone that does not agree with you a 'troll'...


----------



## Hackensack

This is a google translate (better than usual!) from a Spanish interview, in which Michael was asked about Assassin's Creed and what was wrong with it:
"As for the tone of the film, I think it took itself too seriously.I would go much faster to the action.I think the movie has three beginnings, Which is a mistake. "

http://www.ecartelera.com/noticias/39250/entrevista-michael-fassbender-assassins-creed-criticas/
I would add the conceit of having the older scenes in Spanish, which left him unable to say anything beyond the basics.

I have a copy of AC, I love the music, I love the film because he's in it.  But I suspect he's through with Assassin's Creed; his answer at the A:C  (as opposed to AC) premiere, when he said he hadn't spoken to Ubisoft for awhile, but "we'll see," was a fairly clear indication of that.  Too bad; it could have been a great tentpole for him, but I'm glad he's thinking ahead.


----------



## pearlyqueen

PerrieEsh said:


> Yes. Just about right, sweetie.  PR is a very complicated machine. They use people like little newspaper ads.  And these people have no fricking clue. #FreeAdvertisement



If you say so...... LOL [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

scarlet555 said:


> I thought this was a figure of speech!  There is such a button!!
> Alas, the internet convo is NOT for everyone.  After a while you want to call anyone that does not agree with you a 'troll'...


Personally I've never had a problem with people disagreeing with me. I value other people's opinions and welcome it. What I can't abide is ignorance, intolerance and arrogance. Excuse me for not agreeing with people being antagonisic and argumentative just for their own amusement, regardless of who they affect. I also have disdain for body shaming, false unfounded accusations and character assassination.  Not that I'm suggesting anyone on Purse Forum is like that.
 Does 'internet convo' mean you get to leave common decency at the door and say anything you like without consequence? Not really a fan of that concept. I am a big fan of this ignore button though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael with fans in Madrid:


----------



## scarlet555

Just Askin said:


> Personally I've never had a problem with people disagreeing with me.* I value other people's opinions* and *welcome it*. What *I can't abide is ignorance, intolerance and arrogance.* Excuse me for not agreeing with people being antagonisic and argumentative just for their own amusement, regardless of who they affect. I also have disdain for body shaming, false unfounded accusations and character assassination.  Not that I'm suggesting anyone on Purse Forum is like that.
> Does 'internet convo' mean you get to leave common decency at the door and say anything you like without consequence? Not really a fan of that concept. I am a big fan of this ignore button though.



Oxymorons


----------



## aprilmayjune

scarlet555 said:


> I thought this was a figure of speech!  There is such a button!!
> Alas, the internet convo is NOT for everyone.  After a while you want to call anyone that does not agree with you a 'troll'...


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Esizzle

Alien Campenant


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

On a positive note: an oldie but goodie!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Other cast member interviews as well




Just watched this - Michael rates Ridley Scott very highly indeed!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Two more!
I got all pictures from AVdaily tumblr


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It's not our decision.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This is fun!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It's not our decision.



They look perfect for each other and so much in love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## scarlet555

PerrieEsh said:


> Alicia and Michael....Behind the scenes...PR101
> View attachment 3693558


You're killing me...  Hilarious...  
You know what you are starting,


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This is fun!



This is one of my favourites, so cute and intimate [emoji173]️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yeah, I remember that one!


----------



## Hackensack

`


pearlyqueen said:


> This is one of my favourites, so cute and intimate [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693605


This was an early one--2015, I think.

And this is out of left field:
https://moviepilot.com/p/dave-bautista-reveals-who-he-wants-to-play-james-bond/4265270


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> `
> 
> This was an early one--2015, I think.
> 
> And this is out of left field:
> https://moviepilot.com/p/dave-bautista-reveals-who-he-wants-to-play-james-bond/4265270


Wahhhhh, that's not a comedy...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Wahhhhh, that's not a comedy...



Certainly not a comedy! But it's all academic if Michael doesn't want the role, which is what he's said very recently more than once.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> `
> 
> This was an early one--2015, I think.
> 
> And this is out of left field:
> https://moviepilot.com/p/dave-bautista-reveals-who-he-wants-to-play-james-bond/4265270



Yeah, it was 2 years ago, May 2015 - a candid shot at the Monaco Grand Prix. Camera caught them unaware [emoji7]


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael playing "Murphy's Polka" on the Spanish show El Hormiguero"
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BT2Bn0qh3rY/


 I really hate the recorder!  Awful, screechy excuse for an instrument that everyone is forced to learn in school.  Kudos to Michael for managing to get a half-decent tune that isn't "Three Blind Mice" out of the thing!


----------



## JaneWT

aprilmayjune said:


> not really on topic but i met jo nesbø  tonight and as i stared into his craggily handsome face for just long enough to come off like a total weirdo i almost said _i'm stoked about that snowman movie, thoughts on that fassbender guy?
> _
> but then i didn't, so


  Nice. I still have concerns about The Snowman, but I am also very excited, too.


----------



## Just Askin

On now

https://twitter.com/joedotie/status/862028300813815809


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> Now this is interesting--I hadn't heard of a television project before:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...venant-wise-words_uk_5911b1efe4b0d5d9049fd958
> 
> Could this be the Irish Myths project?  Or something completely different?  He also reveals why he needed to chill and think.  Sorry I can't copy this, mouse is acting wonky.


  Thanks - really interesting interview.  I have a suspicion that Michael may be producing the TV thing but not starring in it himself.  No real reason other than a hunch.

Michael sounds SO grounded and level-headed.  I am always slightly suspicious when people say they never read their reviews - well, those actors under 50 years of age - so it is refreshing to read that Michael has such a great attitude to them.  Love that he is interested in what Macron will do, too.


----------



## JaneWT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> These are two great questions with very insightful answers:
> 
> *What has been the hardest lesson you’ve had to learn?*
> To be a listener, not just a talker.
> 
> *What quality do you most prize in your relationships?*
> Absolute loyalty.
> 
> This guy is solid. He's lived and knows exactly who he is at this point in his life and career. I can't wait to see what's on the pipeline for him work wise. Hey, Fassy, I'm still waiting for that comedy.


  Yes, I love those answers too!

C-M, from your pic I am presuming that someone else brought you to Michael's attention (!) and - forgive me if I am remembering this incorrectly - you weren't overly impressed when you first started following him!  I don't think that's the case now.  Can I ask what brought you round?


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3693526


  Not to mention David Erlich practically saying the same thing.  I don't set much store by the Oscars, and premature speculation even less, but I view comments such as this as validation that Michael is unquestionably brilliant.


----------



## Just Askin

Short funny interview on Irish show. "*I* *CANT TAKE SHEEP THROUGH THE TOWN..."*
https://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/160490494057/michael-funny-interview-src-joedotie


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

JaneWT said:


> Yes, I love those answers too!
> 
> C-M, from your pic I am presuming that someone else brought you to Michael's attention (!) and - forgive me if I am remembering this incorrectly - you weren't overly impressed when you first started following him!  I don't think that's the case now.  Can I ask what brought you round


I actually knew of Michael first. I went to see shame without knowing anything about the plot (that's how I I like to view films, I read reviews later to see if I agree), and he was so effective and convincing that I said to myself he was a complete nut job. He was that BRILLIANT. His performance for me was as disturbing as Isabelle Huppert's in The Piano Teacher, although disturbing in a completely different way. That was December 2011 and I kind of forgot about him.

Along the same line, I first got a glimpse of Alicia in A Royal Affair, and fell in love with her and the story. I'm obsessed with anything Danish and Scandinavia as a whole. I think she has such presence on screen, it's hard to describe, but I think she was mesmerizing. At first I thought it was the period setting that was giving her that effect, but then I watched Pure and the experience was the same.

Which leads me to putting two and two together after watching Michael again in 12 Years A Slave. And I thought: here's that bastard again , just as effective and just as brilliant. I decided to look him up and made the mistake of going on tumblr and reading some **** I no longer remember.

To my shock and horror, people were trashing that vulnerable, strong and captivating little wonder that is Alicia Vikander, and I decided that as GREAT a talent as he is, I didn't like him for her, if those are the kind of people his fanbase consist of.

I did a little more digging and started learning and hearing more straight from the horses mouths, and I came across Alicia Vikander Daily, and from there I stumbled onto here. I changed my mind because I realized mostly that people are confusing him with Brandon, and all the shenanigans he got into are a part of life and growing up.

I'm loving the level-headedness and maturity I'm hearing lately, I have come to really like him, and if he plays more characters like Tom, once and a while, I will be happy. I think his talent is second only to Daniel Day Lewis, and dreaming of the day I can say Alicia is second only to Isabelle Huppert.

I bet you're sorry you asked.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I actually knew of Michael first. I went to see shame without knowing anything about the plot (that's how I I like to view films, I read reviews later to see if I agree), and he was so effective and convincing that I said to myself he was a complete nut job. He was that BRILLIANT. His performance for me was as disturbing as Isabelle Huppert's in The Piano Teacher, although disturbing in a completely different way. That was December 2011 and I kind of forgot about him.
> 
> Along the same line, I first got a glimpse of Alicia in A Royal Affair, and fell in love with her and the story. I'm obsessed with anything Danish, and Scandinavia as a whole. I think she has such presence on screen, it's hard to describe, but I think she was mesmerizing. At first I thought it was the period setting that was giving her that effect, but then I watched Pure and the experience was the same.
> 
> Which leads me to putting two and two together after watching Michael again in 12 Years A Slave. And I thought: here's that bastard again , just as effective and just as brilliant. I decided to look him up and made the mistake of going on tumblr and reading some **** I know longer remember.
> 
> To my shock and horror, people were trashing that vulnerable, strong and captivating little wonder that is Alicia Vikander, and I decided that as GREAT a talent as he is, I didn't like him for her, if those are the kind of people his fanbase consist of.
> 
> I did a little more digging and started learning and hearing more straight from the horses mouths, and I came across Alicia Vikander Daily, and from there I stumbled onto here. I changed my mind because I realized mostly that people are confusing him with Brandon, and all the shenanigans he got into are a part of life and growing up.
> 
> I'm loving the level-headedness and maturity I'm hearing lately, I have come to really like him, and if he plays more characters like Tom, once and a while, I will be happy. I think his talent is second only to Daniel Day Lewis, and dreaming of the day I can say Alicia is second only to Isabelle Huppert.
> 
> I bet you're sorry you asked.



Poor Michael, it's not his fault that some people who call themselves his fans demonstrate some very ugly and disturbing behaviour and attitudes.... But as I'm sure you've discovered their voices may be loud but they are small in number. 

A lot of the so called shenanigans were heavily exaggerated and many made up. Like you say, there were some who confused him with Brandon. It has to be said he does have a very appealing charm in person and I think that was/is sometimes misread as flirting! 

Anyway, he's older and more mature now; he definitely seems more grounded and happy with his life than I've ever seen him before. I'm sure Alicia has a lot to do with his happiness, he's found love with a good woman [emoji7]


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Looks like I'm late to the throwback picture party but I just found this great one searching the Fassbender tag again of Instagram! He's so great to his fans! Source https://instagram.com/p/BT4j8kKB1Le/


----------



## Esizzle

TV project?! Finally someone knocked some sense into him. hopefully its for netflix or HBO or something similar


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Found another great throwback! Source https://instagram.com/p/BT4ykANheSO/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Poor Michael, it's not his fault that some people who call themselves his fans demonstrate some very ugly and disturbing behaviour and attitudes.... But as I'm sure you've discovered their voices may be loud but they are small in number.
> 
> A lot of the so called shenanigans were heavily exaggerated and many made up. Like you say, there were some who confused him with Brandon. It has to be said he does have a very appealing charm in person and I think that was/is sometimes misread as flirting!
> 
> Anyway, he's older and more mature now; he definitely seems more grounded and happy with his life than I've ever seen him before. I'm sure Alicia has a lot to do with his happiness, he's found love with a good woman [emoji7]


I know it wasn't fair of me, but that's how I process information, especially when you don't really know a person or subject, and you have to decipher through what's available to separate facts from fiction.

And let's face it, even in real life, assessing someone's character is complicated. Misunderstanding, miscommunication, and preconceived notions can mess things up. That's exactly the reason why I love movies so much. You are presented with an artist vision, but if you are really watching, you walk away with your own understanding of the subject/material, you have to experience it for yourself.

That's also why I'm so pleased with his lesson learned, and it's true if you really stop and listen rather than always doing the talking, you will for sure enter a more meaningful place, be that personal relationships, work collaborations, etc.


----------



## JaneWT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I actually knew of Michael first. I went to see shame without knowing anything about the plot (that's how I I like to view films, I read reviews later to see if I agree), and he was so effective and convincing that I said to myself he was a complete nut job. He was that BRILLIANT. His performance for me was as disturbing as Isabelle Huppert's in The Piano Teacher, although disturbing in a completely different way. That was December 2011 and I kind of forgot about him.
> 
> Along the same line, I first got a glimpse of Alicia in A Royal Affair, and fell in love with her and the story. I'm obsessed with anything Danish and Scandinavia as a whole. I think she has such presence on screen, it's hard to describe, but I think she was mesmerizing. At first I thought it was the period setting that was giving her that effect, but then I watched Pure and the experience was the same.
> 
> Which leads me to putting two and two together after watching Michael again in 12 Years A Slave. And I thought: here's that bastard again , just as effective and just as brilliant. I decided to look him up and made the mistake of going on tumblr and reading some **** I no longer remember.
> 
> To my shock and horror, people were trashing that vulnerable, strong and captivating little wonder that is Alicia Vikander, and I decided that as GREAT a talent as he is, I didn't like him for her, if those are the kind of people his fanbase consist of.
> 
> I did a little more digging and started learning and hearing more straight from the horses mouths, and I came across Alicia Vikander Daily, and from there I stumbled onto here. I changed my mind because I realized mostly that people are confusing him with Brandon, and all the shenanigans he got into are a part of life and growing up.
> 
> I'm loving the level-headedness and maturity I'm hearing lately, I have come to really like him, and if he plays more characters like Tom, once and a while, I will be happy. I think his talent is second only to Daniel Day Lewis, and dreaming of the day I can say Alicia is second only to Isabelle Huppert.
> 
> I bet you're sorry you asked.



That's a fabulous reply - thank you.  I really appreciate your honesty and the detailed explanation - it was interesting to read how you became a fan from such a different starting point.  I also greatly admire Alicia's work.

I am increasingly happy that I have never read Tumblr, but something you mentioned did strike a chord and that is that I don't understand why people equate actors' real lives with the roles they play.  Michael has played some really twisted and dark characters and, for this reason, I know that some people don't like 'him'.  He is playing a b@stard so he must be one in real life, right?!   It makes absolutely no sense to me, but it also helps me to realise why Tom Hanks will only ever play the good guy now.

  Anyway, thanks again, C-M!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

JaneWT said:


> That's a fabulous reply - thank you.  I really appreciate your honesty and the detailed explanation - it was interesting to read how you became a fan from such a different starting point.  I also greatly admire Alicia's work.
> 
> I am increasingly happy that I have never read Tumblr, but something you mentioned did strike a chord and that is that I don't understand why people equate actors' real lives with the roles they play.  Michael has played some really twisted and dark characters and, for this reason, I know that some people don't like 'him'.  He is playing a b@stard so he must be one in real life, right?!   It makes absolutely no sense to me, but it also helps me to realise why Tom Hanks will only ever play the good guy now.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again, C-M!


It felt cathartic writing the response, actually. I'm glad you liked it!

My first experience watching their vastly different films is a funny one. With A Royal Affair, I remember my sisters and I were so enchanted by the movie, we couldn't wait to get home to google the real characters. The history, the eccentricity, the human loss, and the legacy of that period were really interesting. And with Shame, I have a friend who's an amateur filmmaker, and we go to movies together. Well, I saw it with her, and to this day she suspects that I'm some sort of sexual deviant . It didn't help that I recommended The Piano Teacher to her as well. 

This goes at the heart of this question of not being able to separate the actor from the role, and in my case, the viewer from the character. In her mind, if I'm watching that kind of film, it's because that's how I am. In reality, I was traumatized, but I learned something. I can argue if I really needed to learn about this, but I learned about addiction, helplessness, and shame nonetheless. 

I know someone who hates Ralph Fiennes, another brilliant actor, because of his role in Schindler's List. She hated him so much she couldn't bear to see him in anything else. I don't understand it completely, but the only thing I can think of is that people go to the movies for different reasons. I think it's a case of entertainment vs thought provoking art material. 

To be entertained is fun, but to think deeply about a particular problem or issue can be confusing and too realistic for some. As a result people project whatever they are feeling towards the actor. I'm not sure I'm making any sense, but that's my best guess. 

A movie is at it's finest, to me, when I get an education, but for most, they just want entertainment. All this to say, your question really helped me to formulate and articulate two things that fascinate me, art and human behavior/psychology. 

Thank you as well.


----------



## readingnook

@jane WT Next role for Tom Hanks isn't exactly good guy lol, so maybe all actors feel that need to shift their roles now and then.

@C-M, Thank you for expressing that in such a coherent, thoughtful manner.  I came to these threads in an eerily similar way.  Same reaction to seeing AV on screen (I particularly liked your adjectives "vulnerable, strong" - opposites at first glance), same reaction (horrified and appalled) to reading comments about her online, same (initial) reaction to Fassbender.  I wouldn't say I confused him with his roles (first saw him in Jane Eyre), but I didn't follow his career and it seemed to me he had a reputation that preceded him esp when it came to dating.

In the matter of identifying an actor with his role, one can argue of course that this is the actor's goal, for the work to be so masterful that you can't tell the difference.  But all that should end after viewing the movie.  I think I understand what you meant by this  "_to think deeply about a particular problem or issue can be confusing and too realistic for some"_

I wanted to add that both Alicia and Michael prefer to keep their personal lives private, but also believe that it makes their work more effective.  I know I read an article about Michael saying this, and I've read Alicia expressing admiration for actors who are able to do just that.

There's a funny article admiring Michael for his ability to absorb and be absorbed in his roles so effectively and completely.  I'll try to find it again and post it.


----------



## readingnook

Seriousness aside, here's a hilarious, but ultimately positive article from 2014.

http://the-toast.net/2014/03/19/michael-fassbender-look-like/


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Seriousness aside, here's a hilarious, but ultimately positive article from 2014.
> 
> http://the-toast.net/2014/03/19/michael-fassbender-look-like/


I have heard this reaction many times over the past years. People remember a character but are shocked to hear it was Michael Fassbender playing it. That is an awesome compliment for an actor.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## pearlyqueen

https://t.co/dnDEc2nZQO

Another new interview


----------



## pearlyqueen

BBC Radio interview with Michael

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05...ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=radio_and_music

He confirms he's having a sabbatical and is spending much of his time trying to perfect surfing, recently in Cape Town and Europe.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> BBC Radio interview with Michael
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05...ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=radio_and_music
> 
> He confirms he's having a sabbatical and is spending much of his time trying to perfect surfing, recently in Cape Town and Europe.


Nice. I really hope he's on his way to California right now to race. Needs to be there for Friday if he's taking part.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I have heard this reaction many times over the past years. People remember a character but are shocked to hear it was Michael Fassbender playing it. That is an awesome compliment for an actor.  Thanks for posting this.



Agreed.  Only recently, I read a few replies to a lighthearted article about Michael, with one poster saying she didn't know who Michael was and she had never seen any of his movies.  Someone else then asked if she had seen 12YAS and she replied that she had, but she didn't know Michael was in that and doesn't remember him.  Well, that's like saying you have watched The Silence of the Lambs but don't remember Anthony Hopkins.  At first I thought "WHAT?!!!", before calmly realising that this was truly the greatest compliment she could have paid Michael!


----------



## pearlyqueen

For those of us in the U.K. - Michael's interview on BBC Breakfast tomorrow morning:

https://twitter.com/bbcbreakfast/status/862397514758180865


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He's back home then? The guy needs a GPS tracker for all the travel that he does.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He's back home then? The guy needs a GPS tracker for all the travel that he does.


These are recorded interviews not live. I'm hoping he's racing in The Ferrari Challenge this weekend. May already be in the air heading to California, who knows. Can you imagine his passport
​


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> These are recorded interviews not live. I'm hoping he's racing in The Ferrari Challenge this weekend. May already be in the air heading to California, who knows. Can you imagine his passport
> ​


I don't know how I feel about these dangerous pursuits? Yeah, they must run out of pages to stamp.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't know how I feel about these dangerous pursuits? Yeah, they must run out of pages to stamp.


I know . Travelling to the home of some of those blog writers and ...Oh wait you meant the racing...oops


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I know . Travelling to the home of some of those blog writers and ...Oh wait you meant the racing...oops


Don't disturb my peace.  I'm in a flower field bird chirping state ever since you thought me how to use the ignore button.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Don't disturb my peace.  I'm in a flower field bird chirping state ever since you thought me how to use the ignore button.


 OK


----------



## Just Askin

In sitting with a cup of tea and some toast. Wanna swap?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> In sitting with a cup of tea and some toast. Wanna swap?


Sure. As soon as I come back from the gym, okay. Too much time in the field is not good, got to be careful with the allergies.


----------



## Just Askin

*One more sleep before I see Alien Covenant. I'M SO EXCITED!!!*
*

*


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> *One more sleep before I see Alien Covenant. I'M SO EXCITED!!!*
> *
> View attachment 3694833
> *


And I'm jealous!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *One more sleep before I see Alien Covenant. I'M SO EXCITED!!!*
> *
> View attachment 3694833
> *



We have sneak preview & wide release on 9th and 10th respectively. Yet I will only watch the movie AFTER you ! ☹️[emoji21]


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Poor Michael, it's not his fault that some people who call themselves his fans demonstrate some very ugly and disturbing behaviour and attitudes.... But as I'm sure you've discovered their voices may be loud but they are small in number.
> 
> Anyway, he's older and more mature now; he definitely seems more grounded and happy with his life than I've ever seen him before. I'm sure Alicia has a lot to do with his happiness, he's found love with a good woman [emoji7]



I definitely have wondered "what manner of man is this" to have such a loyal (and also perceived loyal but in some cases deeply divided and actually insane) fanbase.

Thanks for posting the BBC Interview, I enjoyed that a lot.  I loved hearing just his voice, his jokes, his love for tea (the drink haha) and about his sabbatical.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> In sitting with a cup of tea and some toast. Wanna swap?


Excuse me, I'm ready for my tea now.  

Are you so getting ready to see Michael  that you are sound asleep? I hope so!


----------



## Hackensack

An interview with Jo Nesbo, who has a new Harry Hole book coming out.  They ask him about the new film:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...t-oak-go-jo-nesbo-tl-0504-20170510-story.html


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Excuse me, I'm ready for my tea now.
> 
> Are you so getting ready to see Michael  that you are sound asleep? I hope so!


I wish. Going to be another all nighter with the books. Can't wait for summer.


----------



## Hackensack

Silly but cute with Michael and Ridley: how to escape an alien (or black bear, or grizzly, or crocodile):

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/entertainment-arts-39877020/how-to-escape-from-an-alien


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Silly but cute with Michael and Ridley: how to escape an alien (or black bear, or grizzly, or crocodile):
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/av/entertainment-arts-39877020/how-to-escape-from-an-alien



Loool, I'd like to see if Michael had the presence of mind to remember how to react if he was confronted by any of these animals!

After posting about the BBC Breakfast interview here last night I totally forgot to record it - now have to wait until tomorrow before it's available on the BBC iPlayer.


----------



## Just Askin

For you dear Pearly Queen


----------



## Hackensack

We've seen this before, but confirmed, I guess.

http://www.dn.pt/pessoas/interior/m...48.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

"German actor is now owner of the most expensive apartment of the Palace Saint Helena, estimated at 2 million euros

Michael Fassbender, a well-known German actor who became famous for his roles in films such as "Outlaws," "Prometheus," or in the latest X-Men saga, bought a house in Lisbon.

But not just any house. According to Globo, the 40-year-old actor has bought the most expensive property at Palácio Santa Helena in Alfama.

The palace, which was built in the 16th century, has now been transformed into luxury apartments, overlooking the Tagus River.

The house bought by Fassbender is a T5 duplex, with almost 400 square meters, which will have cost about 2 million euros.

Fassbender is one of the international stars to have a home in Lisbon, as well as Cantona, John Malkovich and Monica Bellucci."

It's a duplex?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> We've seen this before, but confirmed, I guess.
> 
> http://www.dn.pt/pessoas/interior/m...48.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> "German actor is now owner of the most expensive apartment of the Palace Saint Helena, estimated at 2 million euros
> 
> Michael Fassbender, a well-known German actor who became famous for his roles in films such as "Outlaws," "Prometheus," or in the latest X-Men saga, bought a house in Lisbon.
> 
> But not just any house. According to Globo, the 40-year-old actor has bought the most expensive property at Palácio Santa Helena in Alfama.
> 
> The palace, which was built in the 16th century, has now been transformed into luxury apartments, overlooking the Tagus River.
> 
> The house bought by Fassbender is a T5 duplex, with almost 400 square meters, which will have cost about 2 million euros.
> 
> Fassbender is one of the international stars to have a home in Lisbon, as well as Cantona, John Malkovich and Monica Bellucci."
> 
> It's a duplex?



Yes, it's a former palace converted into apartments.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> For you dear Pearly Queen




Thanks JA! [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## aprilmayjune

not to skip over the duplex thing but i think the most important question here is _will they invite john and monica over for dinner parties?? _bc can you imagine?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> not to skip over the duplex thing but i think the most important question here is _will they invite john and monica over for dinner parties?? _bc can you imagine?


HA! I was hoping they would invite me instead, but hey, John and Monica can come too.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Hackensack said:


> We've seen this before, but confirmed, I guess.
> 
> http://www.dn.pt/pessoas/interior/m...48.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> "German actor is now owner of the most expensive apartment of the Palace Saint Helena, estimated at 2 million euros
> 
> Michael Fassbender, a well-known German actor who became famous for his roles in films such as "Outlaws," "Prometheus," or in the latest X-Men saga, bought a house in Lisbon.
> 
> But not just any house. According to Globo, the 40-year-old actor has bought the most expensive property at Palácio Santa Helena in Alfama.
> 
> The palace, which was built in the 16th century, has now been transformed into luxury apartments, overlooking the Tagus River.
> 
> The house bought by Fassbender is a T5 duplex, with almost 400 square meters, which will have cost about 2 million euros.
> 
> Fassbender is one of the international stars to have a home in Lisbon, as well as Cantona, John Malkovich and Monica Bellucci."
> 
> It's a duplex?



Is it creepy that I googled this property to see what it looks like? Well, I did, and it's gorgeous. Good for him!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> not to skip over the duplex thing but i think the most important question here is _will they invite john and monica over for dinner parties?? _bc can you imagine?



Loool, think my dinner party guest preference would be Cantona [emoji3]


----------



## Hackensack

ScorpionDoom said:


> Is it creepy that I googled this property to see what it looks like? Well, I did, and it's gorgeous. Good for him!


You gave me the idea!  It's beautiful.  Portugal is also in the EU, which may matter, given his own citizenship status.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That place is to die for, plus I love Portugal. Lucky, lucky people.


----------



## Just Askin

Just came out of the Odeon. F*#@ing amazing. Go see it. Michael Fassbender....Sir Ridley Scott....Geniuses!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Just came out of the Odeon. F*#@ing amazing. Go see it. Michael Fassbender....Sir Ridley Scott....Geniuses!!
> View attachment 3695946


I'm so glad you had fun!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Just came out of the Odeon. F*#@ing amazing. Go see it. Michael Fassbender....Sir Ridley Scott....Geniuses!!
> View attachment 3695946



Glad you enjoy a fun movie night. Wait for mine this weekend. 

Rotten tomatoes  stands at 76% so far, now hope for global box office success. The studio must have  confidence on it where a sequel already planned  in 14-month.


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> We've seen this before, but confirmed, I guess.
> 
> http://www.dn.pt/pessoas/interior/m...48.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> "German actor is now owner of the most expensive apartment of the Palace Saint Helena, estimated at 2 million euros
> 
> Michael Fassbender, a well-known German actor who became famous for his roles in films such as "Outlaws," "Prometheus," or in the latest X-Men saga, bought a house in Lisbon.
> 
> But not just any house. According to Globo, the 40-year-old actor has bought the most expensive property at Palácio Santa Helena in Alfama.
> 
> The palace, which was built in the 16th century, has now been transformed into luxury apartments, overlooking the Tagus River.
> 
> The house bought by Fassbender is a T5 duplex, with almost 400 square meters, which will have cost about 2 million euros.
> 
> Fassbender is one of the international stars to have a home in Lisbon, as well as Cantona, John Malkovich and Monica Bellucci."
> 
> It's a duplex?



Thanks for the article post, hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## Just Askin

Yesterday, I mentioned that I thought Michael maybe on his way to California.I based this on the fact he said in an interview that he would like to take part in the Ferrari Challenge. He has attended a test day in America already as well as courses in Austin and Italy. This weekend is the 1st round of the challenge (yes racing Ferraris). Here's a tweet I've just seen.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And all that without the need of a crystal ball. Amazing what common sense can garner.
Now all I need is for him to actually be there


----------



## ScorpionDoom

A friend of mine who's really into X-Men told me that the fact that Prof X is not going to be in New Mutants suggests that they'll be focusing on the time that Magneto was headmaster of the school. I didn't realize that such a time period existed, but if so, does anyone think Michael could be in this one? Or maybe it'll be Ian. Or maybe they're doing something else with it altogether...just wondered.


----------



## Hackensack

ScorpionDoom said:


> A friend of mine who's really into X-Men told me that the fact that Prof X is not going to be in New Mutants suggests that they'll be focusing on the time that Magneto was headmaster of the school. I didn't realize that such a time period existed, but if so, does anyone think Michael could be in this one? Or maybe it'll be Ian. Or maybe they're doing something else with it altogether...just wondered.


Interesting; I googled new mutants and Magneto and found this article from 2015:

https://moviepilot.com/posts/2940603

This doesn't mean that they are doing this, or that it would be Michael's Magneto (though didn't Ian recently say that he was through?)
But is Magneto really a good role model?


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Hackensack said:


> Interesting; I googled new mutants and Magneto and found this article from 2015:
> 
> https://moviepilot.com/posts/2940603
> 
> This doesn't mean that they are doing this, or that it would be Michael's Magneto (though didn't Ian recently say that he was through?)
> But is Magneto really a good role model?



Interesting! Thanks for this. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New A:C interview:


----------



## Selayang430

Just watched Alien Covenant. It's an amazing movie and Michael's is brilliant. His David .....a bit creepy and scary. He is just excellent in this kind of roles.


----------



## Just Askin

Spotted in California


*Did I call this on Weds or what?! What a great stalk...........I mean fan I am *


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Spotted in California
> View attachment 3697464
> 
> *Did I call this on Weds or what?! What a great stalk...........I mean fan I am *



You're really good in guessing his whereabouts in US this week! No conspiracy theory no BI but applying some intelligence and common sense does the trick.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> You're really good in guessing his whereabouts in US this week! No conspiracy theory no BI but applying some intelligence and common sense does the trick.


Lol always works best for me. I wonder if he is actually competing or just a spectator this year.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Lol always works best for me. I wonder if he is actually competing or just a spectator this year.



I guess he will be competing after went through a few rounds of testing last couples of months. Moreover it is more challenging than sitting as a spectator


----------



## Just Askin

OMG. These mad hatter blogs are killing me. I'll help you out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Do people have issues using Google these days or what???​


----------



## Just Askin

Well that took less than ten minutes....I'm crying here


----------



## Just Askin

And this is how these blogs get their 'proof' and 'validation' for their gossip.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




A more relaxed Michael in this interview I think; I wonder if he managed to show all the local beauty spots to Alicia? He reeled off a few when the interviewer mentioned her accompanying him to Killarney.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well that took less than ten minutes....I'm crying here
> View attachment 3697626



LOL - too funny [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

*I swear I should have charged these people for this information...*
*

*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Good for him, I guess, but that kind of stuff freaks me out. I would not want to be his parents or significant other.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Good for him, I guess, but that kind of stuff freaks me out. I would not want to be his parents or significant other.


You only live once...as long as you're not harming others...I say live it to the fullest! 
*#that being said I'm never letting my kids do any of this dangerous stuff. They can take up knitting lol*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> You only live once...as long as you're not harming others...I say live it to the fullest!
> *#that being said I'm never letting my kids do any of this dangerous stuff. They can take up knitting lol*


 I love adventures, but I'm not much of a thrill seeker. You can live life to the fullest without courting danger. That's just my motto though.
#my kids can take up dancing. That's one way to lose yourself without actually dying.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Just watched Alien Covenant. It's an amazing movie and Michael's is brilliant. His David .....a bit creepy and scary. He is just excellent in this kind of roles.



 I'm seeing it this evening - looking forward to it! [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love adventures, but I'm not much of a thrill seeker. You can live life to the fullest without courting danger. That's just my motto though.
> #my kids can take up dancing. That's one way to lose yourself without actually dying.



I hate heights but love speed - not enough to court that kind of danger though...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I hate heights but love speed - not enough to court that kind of danger though...


I hate both. I like my feet firmly planted to the ground and my car moving at reasonable speed. I walk really fast through, so that's as much risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## Just Askin

I love speed. Brothers all rode bikes , so their fault. Not so keen on heights. I'll do it but I'm usually a quivering wreck who needs pushing cos my legs have froze!


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I hate both. I like my feet firmly planted to the ground and my car moving at reasonable speed. I walk really fast through, so that's as much risk I'm willing to take.


You must walk reaalllyyyy fast according to this. 
https://www.timeout.com/london/blog/most-googled-why-do-londoners-walk-so-fast-040717


----------



## Just Askin

12/5/17 Laguna Seca


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3697846
> 
> 12/5/17 Laguna Seca


Yay! First pic. It's from yesterday?


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> Yay! First pic. It's from yesterday?


Yeah, dated yesterday.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He looks good, and I love those sunglasses. Is the racing over now?


----------



## lunadeagosto

Today I saw Alien :Covenant. Its my fault because I Knew the plot by the net, but I´m a little disappointed, looks like  is missing a piece of film, I think the two prologues that are in the net were necessary to be able to empathize with the members of the crew, because  only Daniels has flesh...Maybe the fault is Michael´s because he  Is absolutely brilliant as Walter and creepy and moving as David...I wait impatiently the next instalament


----------



## lunadeagosto

New pic today in the races, source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender


----------



## lunadeagosto

And another pic:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUDFWPNDKod/?taken-at=332465


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> And another pic:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUDFWPNDKod/?taken-at=332465


----------



## mollie12

I'm behind on A:C interviews.  Any fun stories or interesting tidbits?


----------



## Just Askin

Terrible quality but Michael's car today.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3698195
> 
> Terrible quality but Michael's car today.



White ?! Not one of the all-red Ferrari?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> White ?! Not one of the all-red Ferrari?


It's not his. It's just to race in. Although I think you have to be a Ferrari owner to take part.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> It's not his. It's just to race in. Although I think you have to be a Ferrari owner to take part.



Saw another video on Instagram seems like the Ferrari in the race are red. He is a celebrity I think Ferrari will welcome his participation as long as he has the racing license. 
He is really enjoying his life outside professional life, goes car racing and surfing. No wonder he is happy nowadays


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Saw another video on Instagram seems like the Ferrari in the race are red. He is a celebrity I think Ferrari will welcome his participation as long as he has the racing license.
> He is really enjoying his life outside professional life, goes car racing and surfing. No wonder he is happy nowadays



Yeah I doubt everyone racing is a Ferrari owner - Michael is a well known name and that attracts publicity for them to have his name attached.

I really don't think he would be allowed to do this if he were attached to any film, the insurance company would go nuts! Hence I think this suggests he's got nothing coming up for several months at least.

He's definitely making the most of his sabbatical and enjoying the fruits of his labour - enriching his personal life is just what he needed [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah I doubt everyone racing is a Ferrari owner - Michael is a well known name and that attracts publicity for them to have his name attached.
> 
> I really don't think he would be allowed to do this if he were attached to any film, the insurance company would go nuts! Hence I think this suggests he's got nothing coming up for several months at least.
> 
> He's definitely making the most of his sabbatical and enjoying the fruits of his labour - enriching his personal life is just what he needed [emoji3]


I agree about the filming and him enjoying his sabbatical to the fullest.
Think one of the stipulations for entering the race is being a Ferrari owner...but...not sure if the "purchase" of the car during the races counts as that.  So you don't own it outside the race time. Something like that from what I can gather. Anyway he didn't win or anything yesterday but think it's good to get a first race out if the way. Not sure if its automatic entry into the next race so we'll have to wait and see what happens next month .


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He's done racing, right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He's done racing, right?



You mean for today..? Not sure - California now it's only lunchtime ....lol


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> You mean for today..? Not sure - California now it's only lunchtime ....lol


How long is this racing show? He's been at it since Friday.  I'm like a nervous mom; I don't like this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> How long is this racing show? He's been at it since Friday.  I'm like a nervous mom; I don't like this.



Lol, same. I think it's just for the weekend. Isn't he due in NY tomorrow for the Fallon show?


----------



## Just Askin

Michael's car ...beauty.


----------



## mollie12

Nice interview:

http://entertainment.mb.com.ph/2017/05/15/discovering-the-funny-side-of-michael-fassbender-2/


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> How long is this racing show? He's been at it since Friday.  I'm like a nervous mom; I don't like this.


 Even though he got up as far as sixth place, he then dropped right back. It looks like he didn't qualify for the 2nd race.
All good. First competition I think. Maybe you can relax now...until next month in Montreal


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Nice interview:
> 
> http://entertainment.mb.com.ph/2017/05/15/discovering-the-funny-side-of-michael-fassbender-2/


This was lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## aprilmayjune

There's a cute gif set of him talking about scorpions in Costa Rica out there, on my phone until tomorrow or I'd post it.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Hope everyone has been having a lovely weekend I've been busy lately so I haven't posted much but I'm loving all the new pics! I just came across this article http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...r-surfing-with-the-alien-20170511-gw36ih.html and it's getting me all the more excited to see Alien: Covenant! Friday can't come fast enough!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Even though he got up as far as sixth place, he then dropped right back. It looks like he didn't qualify for the 2nd race.
> All good. First competition I think. Maybe you can relax now...until next month in Montreal


Oh, no. Have mercy on my poor nerves.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oh, no. Have mercy on my poor nerves.


Lol but it will be fun to watch the 'blogs' give their predictions etc if he's spotted in Montreal next month. It will be all "I told you so. I told you he's doing X-Men ". That's always good for a laugh. Lol every cloud has a silver lining and all that ...


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

This sounds like such a cool project! I hope he does it! http://entertainment.ie/cinema/news...ly-making-a-film-about-Cu-Chulainn/393334.htm


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Lol but it will be fun to watch the 'blogs' give their predictions etc if he's spotted in Montreal next month. It will be all "I told you so. I told you he's doing X-Men ". That's always good for a laugh. Lol every cloud has a silver lining and all that ...



If he's spotted in Montreal next month, blind items : a foreign born male actor (full frontal) goes  to pubs  + flirting with different women every night while 'filming' a superhero movie there ! He is unfaithful to his Oscar-winning girlfriend who doesn't suspect anything and thought he is faithful........
It is recycled grandmother story again.


----------



## Just Askin

Src:https://twitter.com/michellemellish/status/863844674372423680


----------



## Just Askin

*Gorgeous...*
*

*
*Something's never change..*
*

*
*Src:https://twitter.com/fassywassy/status/864133758848573440*


----------



## Just Askin

*Literally drooling here  



*


----------



## mollie12

http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/news/a14916/michael-fassbender-leaving-britain-brexit/


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/news/a14916/michael-fassbender-leaving-britain-brexit/


He's already got Lisbon. Alicia owns a place in London. Wouldn't surprise me if they bought a home in Ireland too. City, Countryside and Sea. All buses covered lol


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/news/a14916/michael-fassbender-leaving-britain-brexit/


Oh, this will get him some nasty press in the UK.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> He's already got Lisbon. Alicia owns a place in London. Wouldn't surprise me if they bought a home in Ireland too. City, Countryside and Sea. All buses covered lol


Well, in that case, they are missing a house in Sweden.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Oh, this will get him some nasty press in the UK.


It really won't. Most of us totally agree with him at the moment. Speak to so many people that now regret supporting Brexit!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, in that case, they are missing a house in Sweden.


True.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> It really won't. Most of us totally agree with him at the moment. Speak to so many people that now regret supporting Brexit!


That's good.  Lisbon seems a good place; I'm guessing he won't be considering the US!


----------



## Just Askin

Full interview
http://www.esquire.co.uk/culture/film/interviews/a14922/michael-fassbender-alien-covenant-interview/











Asked if his decision had anything to do with Brexit and the current atmosphere in the UK, he replied: "A little bit, yeah. The thing that scares me are the xenophobic vibes, that concept of 'us and them'. I find that unsettling.

He added: "I think the media is responsible for hyping a lot of things up. A lot of people don't realise this is the safest time it's been on the planet, in recorded history.

"We're let to believe there's violence all around us but actually it's quite a peaceful time in comparison to other times that we've lived through."


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> He's already got Lisbon. Alicia owns a place in London. Wouldn't surprise me if they bought a home in Ireland too. City, Countryside and Sea. All buses covered lol



And why not - they've got the money to have the best of all worlds! [emoji3]

 I'm guessing you meant bases rather than buses...lol?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> And why not - they've got the money to have the best of all worlds! [emoji3]
> 
> I'm guessing you meant bases rather than buses...lol?


Lol er..yeah...all though he does like driving..who knows.


----------



## Just Askin

I've been directed to some tweets from 2 of Michael's fans. Not for the first time they seem to be directly having a pop at me and you Pearly. On the night of AC Premiere one was concerned if Michael had enough security. She was worried about certain a certain London fan being in attendance. Think she meant you mate.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LOL, these people are ridiculous. Michael only has to worry if their tongues can jump from the computer screen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I've been directed to some tweets from 2 of Michael's fans. Not for the first time they seem to be directly having a pop at me and you Pearly. On the night of AC Premiere one was concerned if Michael had enough security. She was worried about certain a certain London fan being in attendance. Think she meant you mate.



Oh really? Guess she doesn't appreciate I've met Michael on many occasions over several years both at public events and in his private time and he's never shown any sign of being concerned - has even initiated conversation with me more than once - lol. That's how I know first hand the type of man he is - truly lovely and genuine [emoji6]

Maybe these tweeters are confusing me/us with the worrying types who trail him thousands of miles?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh really? Guess she doesn't appreciate I've met Michael on many occasions over several years both at public events and in his private time and he's never shown any sign of being concerned - has even initiated conversation with me more than once - lol. That's how I know first hand the type of man he is - truly lovely and genuine [emoji6]
> Maybe these tweeters are confusing me/us with the worrying types who trail him thousands of miles?



Didn't it take you about 25 minutes to get to Leicester Square for the AC Premiere Pearly. Always worth it. Last time you got handed a ticket to watch a Premiere right? And the tube fare costing £2.40 (just over $3). Bit off a joke then, this Doctor on twitter travelling from Ohio to New York to sit in an audience, just to breathe the same air as Michael, accusing those of us that put minimum effort in, of being some sort of danger.


----------



## Just Askin

She's also boasting about flying to California to be in the same room as Michael again this week I think. Isn't that a bit creepy ? Maybe Michael does need to up his security.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Didn't it take you about 25 minutes to get to Leicester Square for the AC Premiere Pearly. Always worth it. Last time you got handed a ticket to watch a Premiere right? And the tube fare costing £2.40 (just over $3). Bit off a joke then, this Doctor on twitter travelling from Ohio to New York to sit in an audience, just to breathe the same air as Michael, accusing those of us that put minimum effort in, of being some sort of danger.



Yes - around 25 minutes and the fare sounds about right. And I did indeed gain entry to the TLBO premiere - beautiful evening that was [emoji2][emoji2]

Doctor on twitter? Ohio to NY to California?? Sounds bonkers.... maybe projecting herself on others? Very weird...and unsettling....Be vigilant Michael...


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> LOL, these people are ridiculous. Michael only has to worry if their tongues can jump from the computer screen.


Well one of them has paid hundreds of dollars for an event ticket just to get a pic. Think he was only their for ten minutes. Maybe they are more of an issue than people realise.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - around 25 minutes and the fare sounds about right. And I did indeed gain entry to the TLBO premiere - beautiful evening that was [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> Doctor on twitter? Sounds bonkers.... maybe projecting herself on others? Very weird...


I know. Can you imagine if they actually lived anywhere near him ?!! They'd be camped outside his door if they are willing to travel the length of our entire country just to get a pic with him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I know. Can you imagine if they actually lived anywhere near him ?!! They'd be camped outside his door if they are willing to travel the length of our entire country just to get a pic with him.



Just as well they don't then - a big relief! 

You hear about these unhinged fans from time to time, some more dangerous than others of course. I remember the actor Martin Shaw had some creepy stalker fan who sent threatening letters to his partner and hid in a ditch opposite his house to keep surveillance or something and pester him whenever he left the house. This Twitter doctor and her ilk could be similar.... just as well Michael is nowhere near them most of the time.


----------



## Just Askin

The other one is an out and out anti Alicia but love Michael fan. Twitter named after a cockroach or something. Trying really hard to seem neutral in order to make her account seem Michael Fassbender official. Only can't stop the snark whenever Alicia is on the scene. Even gone as far as to cut her out of pics of them both. Come on people...get a grip.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I think it's best to let them be and stop talking about them because doing so give them the attention they are craving or whatever is driving them. We know Michael is far away and safe from that nonsense, so be glad for small mercies.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> The other one is an out and out anti Alicia but love Michael fan. Twitter named after a cockroach or something. Trying really hard to seem neutral in order to make her account seem Michael Fassbender official. Only can't stop the snark whenever Alicia is on the scene. Even gone as far as to cut her out of pics of them both. Come on people...get a grip.



Very disconcerting to know the lengths some people will go to in order to try to airbrush their crush's partner from their cognisance... They do realise that cropping Alicia out of pics doesn't result in her being cropped from Michael's life right? 

I found an article about Martin Shaw's creepy fan - seems she had "issues" with his partner that in part motivated her unhinged behaviour:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...alking-Judge-John-Deed-actor-Martin-Shaw.html

Just goes to show where these type of delusions can lead to....not healthy by any stretch of the imagination...


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I think it's best to let them be and stop talking about them because doing so give them the attention they are craving or whatever is driving them. We know Michael is far away and safe from that nonsense, so be glad for small mercies.


We always do. They seem to take that as the go ahead to get personal. Getting a bit tired of it to be honest. Just having a little gossip. Normal services will be restored very soon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I think it's best to let them be and stop talking about them because doing so give them the attention they are craving or whatever is driving them. We know Michael is far away and safe from that nonsense, so be glad for small mercies.



Yes you're probably right C.M.! 

I must admit I was taken aback to learn of the strange tweets, but enough said! And it is reassuring to remind ourselves Michael is far away from that nonsense! [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes you're probably right C.M.!
> 
> I must admit I was taken aback to learn of the strange tweets, but enough said! And it is reassuring to remind ourselves Michael is far away from that nonsense! [emoji3]



Not too long ago you're accused as PR for the showmance. Now you 're labeled as the unhinged stalking fan! It seems an upgrade where you are not 'doing it for money' anymore[emoji846]

About living at other places in Europe, he has the resources and his job allows him to do so. So why not trying living somewhere else for a change. He has the luxury to live different places until family commitment eg. Kids attending schools that limit his mobility.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Not too long ago you're accused as PR for the showmance. Now you 're labeled as the unhinged stalking fan! It seems an upgrade where you are not 'doing it for money' anymore[emoji846]
> 
> About living at other places in Europe, he has the resources and his job allows him to do so. So why not trying living somewhere else for a change. He has the luxury to live different places until family commitment eg. Kids attending schools that limit his mobility.



Lol - I know - I'm whatever label fits the bill on any given day [emoji23][emoji23]

Yeah - the Lisbon apartment looks fantastic and Michael can enjoy the fruits of his labour. Alicia has her place in London too so it sounds like the pair of them will enjoy the best of both worlds [emoji2]


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3699747


Horowitz also said there's a high probability he'll be in the next X-Men (Dark Phoenix) film.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Horowitz also said there's a high probability he'll be in the next X-Men (Dark Phoenix) film.





https://twitter.com/joshuahorowitz/status/864243778344935425


----------



## mollie12

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUIcBeUlcNN/


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3699843
> 
> https://twitter.com/joshuahorowitz/status/864243778344935425



Good news! Easy money with short shooting cycle. It would enable him to have more leisure time pursuing surfing and racing.


----------



## readingnook

About leaving London, I am concerned to hear Michael say that specifically.  I didn't know he has lived there so long, but also I thought he considered it his home now.  I had initially thought...(I won't go there).  I'm just a worrywart, really.  But none of you seem overly worried though, so I'll just settle down.  Maybe he meant splitting his time between London and that place he just bought in Lisbon, which as I understood won't be ready until 2018.


----------



## Just Askin

When people follow you all over Instagram, Tumblr and PF then 'report' back to Margerine  Bullsh*t with the "scoop" . You're not being clever, you're being tiresome. But hey..keep on supporting Michael


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Good news! Easy money with short shooting cycle. It would enable him to have more leisure time pursuing surfing and racing.


2 Weekends of racing in Canada coming up (if he's taking part that is ).


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> 2 Weekends of racing in Canada coming up (if he's taking part that is ).



He is taking part in Montreal- very likely


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> About leaving London, I am concerned to hear Michael say that specifically.  I didn't know he has lived there so long, but also I thought he considered it his home now.  I had initially thought...(I won't go there).  I'm just a worrywart, really.  But none of you seem overly worried though, so I'll just settle down.  Maybe he meant splitting his time between London and that place he just bought in Lisbon, which as I understood won't be ready until 2018.


Both of their businesses run from London. As well as it being London or L.A being central for their acting careers. Think L.A is very unlikely for several reasons. If he can't stand Brexit he certainly won't want to live under the numpty with the escaping toupee! Lisbon is a few hours away. No biggie. They also have the place here so....keeping my camera lense polished. Joking. I don't own a camera. Yet.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> He is taking part in Montreal- very likely
> View attachment 3699922
> View attachment 3699923


Then it's one weekend roughly every four weeks until October. I watched the live lap timer board yesterday as he was racing (well trying to qualify for the race). I was shouting at my iPad. He got so far up then it was like . I wonder if he broke his car 
I'm excited now.


----------



## Esizzle

Hmmm I was the one on here who hoped Michael had good security with him for AC premiere. But I dont have a twitter, never have never will. HAHA other people thought he needed protection from creepers who have "privately" met Michael and think they are friends with him. I am not alone then. Creepy creepy. Good thing he is hoping to move out of London then.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Then it's one weekend roughly every four weeks until October. I watched the live lap timer board yesterday as he was racing. I was shouting at my iPad. He got so far up then it was like . I wonder if he broke his car
> I'm excited now.



It is good to compete in the full series. He would be a far better racer after that with more sense of accomplishment. No point just participating in one single circuit.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Guys! Stop it, I don't like this racing business...I'm calling Adele...wait that might make me a weirdo. 

About moving out of London, I think that's just talk. How many days has he spent there this year? These people are nomads, they live in suitcases and exotic locales. He will have a real home base only when he has a family.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Guys! Stop it, I don't like this racing business...I'm calling Adele...wait that might make me a weirdo.
> 
> About moving out of London, I think that's just talk. How many days has he spent there this year? These people are nomads, they live in suitcases and exotic locales. He will have a real home base only when he has a family.


Lol good luck with that. What age was his Dad when he biked around Europe?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Lol good luck with that. What age was his Dad when he biked around Europe?


So, that's where he gets that from...


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> So, that's where he gets that from...


His Dad seconded his big BMW just a few years ago lol


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Both of their businesses run from London. As well as it being London or L.A being central for their acting careers. Think L.A is very unlikely for several reasons. If he can't stand Brexit he certainly won't want to live under the numpty with the escaping toupee! Lisbon is a few hours away. No biggie. They also have the place here so....keeping my camera lense polished. Joking. I don't own a camera. Yet.



LOL.  There are so many conversations going on tonight...But regarding this, I think all the replies have knocked sense back into me.  I am such a nervous nelly!


----------



## Morgane

lunadeagosto said:


> Today I saw Alien :Covenant. Its my fault because I Knew the plot by the net, but I´m a little disappointed, looks like  is missing a piece of film, I think the two prologues that are in the net were necessary to be able to empathize with the members of the crew, because  only Daniels has flesh...Maybe the fault is Michael´s because he  Is absolutely brilliant as Walter and creepy and moving as David...I wait impatiently the next instalament


Yes,reviews are full of spoilers,and most of them are unnecessary. I knew superficially the plot because I found  some leaks,but now I know every detail about the David/Walter scenes.. He has the most interesting arc and he surely steals the show. It's also true that McBride and Cudrup ,who are the most important secondary characters,have little to do,but I've also read this review (Independent) that offers an interesting point of view:
"Elsewhere,_ Covenant _makes the smart move of avoiding unnecessary over-characterisation in its supporting characters – unlike_ Prometheus_ and its guy who liked, no loved, rocks – with even Danny McBride playing things surprisingly straight. We learn just as much as we need to so that these people feel real but with the internal acknowledgement that, at the end of the day, they're just meat sacks for slaughter. It's a refreshing approach that results in a cleaner, sleeker narrative that allows our concentration to focus on more important things"
I don't know, I need to see it,but at least,judging by various opinions,this crew  looks more sympathetic and you get the impression that they actually care about each other,unlike Prometheus. 

Some nice mentions:

AV Club
"If _Prometheus_, Scott’s _Alien _prequel, often resembled a grandiose homage to _Planet Of The Vampires _and other sci-fi B-movies in that vein, then _Covenant _is the storied British director’s tribute to Hammer horror. Co-written by John Logan, who last worked with Scott on _Gladiator_, the movie makes an atmosphere of gothic and romantic references: Shelley, Byron, _The Phantom Of The Opera_, _Das Rheingold_, _The Silence Of The Lambs_, the eruption of Mount Vesuvius, an alien city seemingly inspired by the imaginary architecture of Étienne-Louis Boullée. Even some of its gore is picturesque—say, a woman’s severed head bobbing in water-filled fount, eyes and mouth open, like the drowned Ophelia in a Pre-Raphaelite painting. In his dual role as both the enigmatic (and possibly sinister) host and the outsider among his guests, Fassbender dominates the film. He plays David as a Hannibal Lecter-esque gourmand with a Transylvanian air and his long conversations with the dutiful Walter resemble an incestuous seduction"

"There are long sections of _Alien: Covenant _that amount to the best filmmaking Scott has produced in decades. By the standards of contemporary blockbusters, it’s a very deliberate film. Scott’s own _Blade Runner_, which is playfully quoted here in the opening shot, remains the best example of a science fiction movie creating a mood simply by filming its production design, and here the extremely polished camerawork takes it time to prowl the interior of USCSS _Covenant _or to discover monumental ruins, finding a kind of inhuman strangeness in both. But no space is more evocative than David’s lair, which is part alchemist’s laboratory, part macabre shrine to his own encyclopedic programming, decorated with hand-carved musical instruments and precise illustrations of insects drawn from memory.

Given these dark, dusty, candlelit trappings, one can’t help but wish that _Covenant _did more with the Lovecraftian aspects of H.R. Giger’s designs for the series’ extraterrestrial creatures and environments. The gaunt, hideous, flesh-ripping xenomorphs seem to hold minimal visual interest for Scott, which makes for an unimaginative climax. But that’s because all of the suspense, tension, and unease of this film—which isn’t without its imperfections—is lurking elsewhere, in the shadows of a disturbed Frankenstein story about a monster who is rejected for being too perfect and yearns to create the most hideous thing."

EW:
"Fassbender is given the most to play with, but few actors could have delivered on the levels that he does. You almost feel spoiled watching this guy work."


Telegraph
"Other actors might strive to make an android character creepily unreadable, but Fassbender’s control of body language is so total, so supreme, that entire tracts of his work here – in both roles – can be read in two incompatible ways. He doesn’t make you doubt the character, but yourself. "

Independent:
"The android David (Michael Fassbender), too, is tortured by the drive for purpose. He winds his way back into the narrative here; memorably aloof and sinister in _Prometheus_, here his character is truly allowed to blossom, like a facehugger erupting from its embryonic sack. He is the worst of our technological fears; he is not human, but the grand mistake of his creation was giving him a human's desire to create, to have mastery.
All things that rely on the faith we hold some great, divine purpose. This, too, is the place where evil comes from. All themes that_ Prometheus_ touched upon, but with _Covenant_ they're elaborated on with the loftiness of epic poetry. 
Fassbender excels here; David is a product of classic cinematic villainy, his measured, Peter O'Toole-inspired tones lightly evoking_ 2001: A Space Odyssey_'s HAL 9000, but with a demonic touch. He's the deeply frightening, scene-stealing antagonist that's been missing from much of Hollywood cinema of late. "

Indiewire
"Accurately identifying David as the dark, imperfectly coded soul of this new saga, “Covenant” doubles down on the most brilliant male performance any blockbuster has seen since Heath Ledger in “The Dark Knight,” inviting Michael Fassbender to serve as both sides of a probing conversation about the fundamental nature of life in the universe. If anything, the dueling Fassbenders are so rich with existential terror that they reduce the Xenomorphs to an obnoxious afterthought, rendering one of cinema’s most iconic monsters second fiddle in their own movie. Here’s hoping the inevitable sequel will share this film’s ability to recognize the strengths of its predecessor (which means that Katherine Waterston needs to come back, too)."


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Spotted in California
> View attachment 3697464
> 
> *Did I call this on Weds or what?! What a great stalk...........I mean fan I am *


Wednesday? Sometimes I wonder where well-informed anons "take inspiration" for their exclusive info..
Also,common sense..  Are you saying that you're not on someone's payroll?



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> LOL, these people are ridiculous. Michael only has to worry if their tongues can jump from the computer screen.


I couldn't have said it better myself.. I've never seen people who comment here regularly making inappropriate comments or trying to spread vile rumors about him (or her). I can't say the same thing for other places. 



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3699843
> 
> https://twitter.com/joshuahorowitz/status/864243778344935425


I've mixed feelings. This shoud be Kinberg's first feature and  I don't have great expectations,even if his role will not be substantial. 



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> About moving out of London, I think that's just talk. How many days has he spent there this year? These people are nomads, they live in suitcases and exotic locales. He will have a real home base only when he has a family.


This. He has barely spent any time in London over the past few years (like Alicia). If they're not working,they're spending their time somewhere else (see CT this year).


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

NEW YORK, NY - MAY 15: Michael Fassbender attends 'Alien Covenant' Special Screening - source: weibo


----------



## Allie28

Thanks everyone for the pics!  Michael is looking really,_ really_ good.


----------



## Esizzle

His sister threw a not-really-surprise surprise birthday party for him


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Hmmm I was the one on here who hoped Michael had good security with him for AC premiere. But I dont have a twitter, never have never will. HAHA other people thought he needed protection from creepers who have "privately" met Michael and think they are friends with him. I am not alone then. Creepy creepy. Good thing he is hoping to move out of London then.


Well, you would know better than most, since you are followed as well!!! LOL!!!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> His sister threw a not-really-surprise surprise birthday party for him



I liked the entire interview and the goofy guitar playing.


----------



## artemis09

He talks about racing, and there's also a new A:C clip of Walter and David. It's interesting how much more animated David is in this as opposed to Prometheus, not to mention the differences between the two characters. Looks promising.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang you are a gem 







*His face...so cheeky.*
*Src:as marked.*


----------



## Just Askin

Build.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Selayang you are a gem
> View attachment 3701187
> 
> View attachment 3701186
> 
> View attachment 3701188
> 
> 
> *His face...so cheeky.*
> *Src:as marked.*



After a bit mischievous and naughty - he is cool again as big boss (source : weibo)


----------



## Just Askin

Really good to see Michael's die hard fans sit in the front row at the Build Interview (yeah I'm even happy for those that for some reason have issue with London fans). You deserve it people


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

How many Alien films will there be...???


----------



## Allie28

*Why Michael Fassbender is the only actor you'd pay to see twice in a movie*

https://www.cineworld.ie/blog/alien-covenant-michael-fassbender-walter-david


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where is Mr. Fassbender now? Not racing somewhere, I hope.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Where is Mr. Fassbender now? Not racing somewhere, I hope.


California...but don't worry..he didn't fly himself. He recently mentioned he is aiming for a pilots license though


----------



## Allie28

Looking good at Ridley Scott's imprint ceremony in LA....











source:  *TCL Chinese Theatres*‏Verified account @ChineseTheatres


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol wow check this godfather part 2 realness


----------



## Just Askin

Yay we'll see more Erik Lehnsherr


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.mtv.com/news/podcasts/happy-sad-confused/?xrs=tld
Josh Horowitz Happy Sad Confused


----------



## mollie12

Oof.  That ensemble is evidence that he really doesn't have any personal style and whoever has been picking out stuff for him is better sticking to classic pieces.


----------



## readingnook

I find it charming and endearing lol.  I am a bit wary of a guy who looks picture perfect all the time.

He does look really good in a classic suit.  Hard to beat.


----------



## Just Askin

Deranged.........................................................................................Happy


Confused..............................................................................................Sad


----------



## mollie12

Great write-up in LA Times:



> That leaves Fassbender as the snake in the garden, the synthetic outsider who possesses a deadly form of higher knowledge. The movie’s finest scene casts this superbly protean actor opposite himself, and Fassbender rises to the occasion with a dual performance that transcends its stunt-like conception. The rapport between his two androids — same make, different models and radically distinct worldviews — is by turns witty, intimate and breathtakingly perverse. And it serves to recalibrate our sense of whose perspective, exactly, is governing this particular story.
> 
> If human life in “Alien: Covenant” often seems cheap and disposable, that may be less a bug than a feature, a sign that we are being encouraged to regard humanity from a superior, less sentimental plane of existence. This movie may be a convulsively entertaining throwback to Scott’s glory days, but to look upon Fassbender, with his icy and seductive post-human gaze, is to behold this franchise’s future.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Deranged.........................................................................................Happy
> View attachment 3701898
> 
> Confused..............................................................................................Sad


LOL


----------



## Allie28

Seems that even when the review of the film itself is mixed, Michael gets raves.  This isn't the first time he's specifically named as the best thing in a film.  It's not even the first time he's named the best thing in an Alien film, lol.


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> lol wow check this godfather part 2 realness


 And yes,there's a bit of Erik  too.. 
I don't think he's interested in fashion,but he has surely displayed a preference for more classic pieces and simple,linear clothes  in general. Imo,it's what he likes to wear. This looks like some weird experiment  proposed by someone to change his usual style. But it's really just the shirt that is "questionable"..
Anyway,I've really liked his outfits for this promo tour and yesterday he was particularly handsome.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> California...but don't worry..he didn't fly himself. He recently mentioned he is aiming for a pilots license though


That wouldn't worry me at all. A pilot only really lands the plane and it's a lot safer than driving a car. Racing at a billion miles per hour is basically flirting with danger. I know, I know, you can get hit by a bike walking down the street, but...why...he's a crazy man.


----------



## mollie12

I'm always amused by how bad he is at the Happy-Sad-Confused photos.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> *Seems that even when the review of the film itself is mixed, Michael gets raves.*  This isn't the first time he's specifically named as the best thing in a film.  It's not even the first time he's named the best thing in an Alien film, lol.


Yes,and it happened with Prometheus too.  He's also singled out in almost every review written by other European critics that I've read.
Even if he's reprising the same type of role,I think this performance was much more difficult and tricky,and not only because he's playing two androids.

Enthusiastic review written by Matt Zoller Seitz for Roger Ebert:

"once he’s in the story, saving the wrecked colonists from an unrelenting, expertly choreographed attack by xenomorphs in a field of tall grass, Fassbender is given numerous chances to act against himself, via digital compositing that’s so subtle that we forget we’re seeing effects. And it’s in these scenes, thoughtfully written by John Logan and Dante Harper and gracefully acted by Fassbender, that we realize that this movie is not merely a bridge between the “Alien” films and “Prometheus,” but between the “Alien” films and “Blade Runner” as well.
The David-Walter relationship differentiates “Covenant” from all other “Alien” films. It gives it a beating heart as well as an endless source of humor that’s often dry and occasionally self-aware, verging on campy. The highlight is a marvelous scene, done with a laterally moving camera and no cuts, where 



Spoiler



David suggestively teaches Walter how to play the flute. It’s charged with hilariously amped-up homoerotic energy, but it’s also a dandy joke on actor narcissism: this is a rare movie where the star gets to seduce himself."



"The atmosphere inside David’s city of the dead encourages that sort of engagement. It’s one of the great sets in horror movie history, right up there with the refinery vessel in the first film and the infested colony in the second. The medieval look of the place (it seems to have been carved from volcanic rock by laser) drives home that “Covenant” only _looks_ like a hard sci-fi film about technology and rational thought. In its heart it’s more of a dark fairy tale about destruction and creation, death and birth, parent and children (biological and figurative) and sexual violation and monogamous love.
The necropolis is where David tries to devise new life forms and tantalizes Walter by insinuating that he’s missing out by failing to evolve, as David has been able to do. He’s a Frankenstein’s monster who has, over time, become a version of Dr. Frankenstein (in effect becoming his own “father,” Weyland), and his dubious achievements include delusions of godhood. But there’s much more of Shakepeare’s exiled sorcerer Prospero in the character, as well as echoes of Caliban, the hideous and jealous son who, like David, is obsessed with impregnating the humans he despises so much. (In Shakespeare’s play, Caliban declares, “Thou didst prevent me; I had peopled else. This isle with Calibans.”)

" Aside from being a fascinating character in his own right, David is a stand-in for Scott, who will forever be at once the son of the many cinematic parents who nourished his imagination, anxious to prove himself their equal; and the father who brought a new substratum of science-fiction film into existence almost 40 years ago and then stood by for decades, watching it subsume and devour the genre before returning at last to reclaim it.
As you can tell, I Ioved this movie so much that its flaws—which include a cannon fodder sameness in the minor characters and a puzzling failure to develop the religious dimension laid out early in the script, except as it relates to science—barely registered for me. “Covenant” has its own personality and rhythm, a remarkable achievement on its own considering how many “Alien” films have been made over almost four decades. And it touches on so many of the recurring obsessions in Scott’s long career (he turns 80 next year) that it feels like a summation of everything he’s about. The macho Ridley Scott, the unexpectedly tender Scott, and the maker of Biblical epics, conspiracy thrillers, fables, and unabashed eye candy advertisements are all represented here."

Rolling Stone
"Can art, science, spirituality and rampaging ego be embodied by a machine? Can humanity still survive in an alien world? Can an android be gay? *Can the amazing Fassbender, playing god and devil and all stops in between, be any better? *"You have symphonies in you, brother," David tells his student. I'll say. And so does this funny, fierce, sometimes exasperating but always compelling new chapter in a franchise designed to scare us ****less. "


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I'm always amused by how bad he is at the Happy-Sad-Confused photos.


Above all the sad one..




























They're all appreciating the shirt..


----------



## Selayang430

The shirt is fine. Like his many different kind of roles in movies, Michael shouldn't limit himself to one type of fashion style only. His style could be classic, glamour, smart, casual, daring, youthful or even unsettling.......


----------



## Selayang430

Nice pic. Source : weibo


----------



## Just Askin

Michael with his real PR person


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Yes,and it happened with Prometheus too.  He's also singled out in almost every review written by other European critics that I've read.
> Even if he's reprising the same type of role,I think this performance was much more difficult and tricky,and not only because he's playing two androids.
> 
> Enthusiastic review written by Matt Zoller Seitz for Roger Ebert:
> 
> "once he’s in the story, saving the wrecked colonists from an unrelenting, expertly choreographed attack by xenomorphs in a field of tall grass, Fassbender is given numerous chances to act against himself, via digital compositing that’s so subtle that we forget we’re seeing effects. And it’s in these scenes, thoughtfully written by John Logan and Dante Harper and gracefully acted by Fassbender, that we realize that this movie is not merely a bridge between the “Alien” films and “Prometheus,” but between the “Alien” films and “Blade Runner” as well.
> The David-Walter relationship differentiates “Covenant” from all other “Alien” films. It gives it a beating heart as well as an endless source of humor that’s often dry and occasionally self-aware, verging on campy. The highlight is a marvelous scene, done with a laterally moving camera and no cuts, where
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> David suggestively teaches Walter how to play the flute. It’s charged with hilariously amped-up homoerotic energy, but it’s also a dandy joke on actor narcissism: this is a rare movie where the star gets to seduce himself."
> 
> 
> 
> "The atmosphere inside David’s city of the dead encourages that sort of engagement. It’s one of the great sets in horror movie history, right up there with the refinery vessel in the first film and the infested colony in the second. The medieval look of the place (it seems to have been carved from volcanic rock by laser) drives home that “Covenant” only _looks_ like a hard sci-fi film about technology and rational thought. In its heart it’s more of a dark fairy tale about destruction and creation, death and birth, parent and children (biological and figurative) and sexual violation and monogamous love.
> The necropolis is where David tries to devise new life forms and tantalizes Walter by insinuating that he’s missing out by failing to evolve, as David has been able to do. He’s a Frankenstein’s monster who has, over time, become a version of Dr. Frankenstein (in effect becoming his own “father,” Weyland), and his dubious achievements include delusions of godhood. But there’s much more of Shakepeare’s exiled sorcerer Prospero in the character, as well as echoes of Caliban, the hideous and jealous son who, like David, is obsessed with impregnating the humans he despises so much. (In Shakespeare’s play, Caliban declares, “Thou didst prevent me; I had peopled else. This isle with Calibans.”)
> 
> " Aside from being a fascinating character in his own right, David is a stand-in for Scott, who will forever be at once the son of the many cinematic parents who nourished his imagination, anxious to prove himself their equal; and the father who brought a new substratum of science-fiction film into existence almost 40 years ago and then stood by for decades, watching it subsume and devour the genre before returning at last to reclaim it.
> As you can tell, I Ioved this movie so much that its flaws—which include a cannon fodder sameness in the minor characters and a puzzling failure to develop the religious dimension laid out early in the script, except as it relates to science—barely registered for me. “Covenant” has its own personality and rhythm, a remarkable achievement on its own considering how many “Alien” films have been made over almost four decades. And it touches on so many of the recurring obsessions in Scott’s long career (he turns 80 next year) that it feels like a summation of everything he’s about. The macho Ridley Scott, the unexpectedly tender Scott, and the maker of Biblical epics, conspiracy thrillers, fables, and unabashed eye candy advertisements are all represented here."
> 
> Rolling Stone
> "Can art, science, spirituality and rampaging ego be embodied by a machine? Can humanity still survive in an alien world? Can an android be gay? *Can the amazing Fassbender, playing god and devil and all stops in between, be any better? *"You have symphonies in you, brother," David tells his student. I'll say. And so does this funny, fierce, sometimes exasperating but always compelling new chapter in a franchise designed to scare us ****less. "



Michael's performance in A:C is magnificent - and he really elevates the film. Without him half of it would be forgettable IMO; it's really Michael and the visuals which are superb. 

Don't want to elaborate because I know most posters here haven't seen A:C yet, but there was one scene featuring Michael that I found spell binding and was really going somewhere....but it was very abruptly cut short. I thought that was a shame and a missed opportunity.


----------



## Hackensack

Tom and Lorenzo had (mostly) praise for Michael's outfit on Fallon.  I hope they review the shirt from yesterday.

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2017/05/michael-fassbender-visits-the-tonight-show-starring-jimmy-fallon/


----------



## readingnook

two questions:
1.  What does his "real PR person" do?  I always see her at events, is her job to coordinate his appearances and his interviews?  Does she only work when there are events?  Does she actually coordinate photoshoots and is in charge of releasing news?  Does she actually orchestrate things like some people have said? (by this I mean, does she bear any responsibilities for dealing with the press directly) Or does she just basically escort him and keep time?

2. and more important.  Maybe this has been discussed before, but as someone new to here, what is Michael's acting style?  I think someone mentioned before that he's not method?  Has he ever discussed where he goes to bring out a character he plays?


----------



## ScorpionDoom

readingnook said:


> two questions:
> 1.  What does his "real PR person" do?  I always see her at events, is her job to coordinate his appearances and his interviews?  Does she only work when there are events?  Does she actually coordinate photoshoots and is in charge of releasing news?  Does she actually orchestrate things like some people have said? (by this I mean, does she bear any responsibilities for dealing with the press directly) Or does she just basically escort him and keep time?
> 
> 2. and more important.  Maybe this has been discussed before, but as someone new to here, what is Michael's acting style?  I think someone mentioned before that he's not method?  Has he ever discussed where he goes to bring out a character he plays?



1. A friend of mine does PR in LA for very minor celebrities. I think what Emma actually does depends on what kind of arrangement they've set up. She may do all of the things you mentioned or she may only get involved when he's promoting a movie. But an influential publicist can "massage" editorial pieces (NOT reviews) to better represent their client, or they can get their client mentioned in "Best Of/Top 10" type articles, or they can cut deals with publications using information from multiple clients as leverage (you kill this unflattering narrative about client A and you can have an exclusive on this juicy development with client B). So it just depends on what he's actually hired her to do. But the main thing is that she does what he directs her to do, not the other way around. 

2. I think Michael himself has said in interviews that he's not method. I think he's talked about accessing emotions based on personal experience, and once you've done it enough times it becomes like a muscle memory and you can summon that emotion without relying on your personal experience. Something like that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

ScorpionDoom said:


> 1. A friend of mine does PR in LA for very minor celebrities. I think what Emma actually does depends on what kind of arrangement they've set up. She may do all of the things you mentioned or she may only get involved when he's promoting a movie. But an influential publicist can "massage" editorial pieces (NOT reviews) to better represent their client, or they can get their client mentioned in "Best Of/Top 10" type articles, or they can cut deals with publications using information from multiple clients as leverage (you kill this unflattering narrative about client A and you can have an exclusive on this juicy development with client B). So it just depends on what he's actually hired her to do. But the main thing is that she does what he directs her to do, not the other way around.
> 
> 2. I think Michael himself has said in interviews that he's not method. I think he's talked about accessing emotions based on personal experience, and once you've done it enough times it becomes like a muscle memory and you can summon that emotion without relying on your personal experience. Something like that.



I think you've summed it all up very well! [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some videos from Getty of Michael at the A:C premiere in L.A./Ridley's imprint ceremony:

http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...-sir-ridley-scott-puts-news-footage/685647120

http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...king-with-ridley-scott-news-footage/685644008

http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...ott-hand-and-footprint-news-footage/685389194


----------



## readingnook

ScorpionDoom said:


> 1. A friend of mine does PR in LA for very minor celebrities. I think what Emma actually does depends on what kind of arrangement they've set up. She may do all of the things you mentioned or she may only get involved when he's promoting a movie. But an influential publicist can "massage" editorial pieces (NOT reviews) to better represent their client, or they can get their client mentioned in "Best Of/Top 10" type articles, or they can cut deals with publications using information from multiple clients as leverage (you kill this unflattering narrative about client A and you can have an exclusive on this juicy development with client B). So it just depends on what he's actually hired her to do. But the main thing is that she does what he directs her to do, not the other way around.
> 
> 2. I think Michael himself has said in interviews that he's not method. I think he's talked about accessing emotions based on personal experience, and once you've done it enough times it becomes like a muscle memory and you can summon that emotion without relying on your personal experience. Something like that.



Thank you!


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> 1. A friend of mine does PR in LA for very minor celebrities. I think what Emma actually does depends on what kind of arrangement they've set up. She may do all of the things you mentioned or she may only get involved when he's promoting a movie. But an influential publicist can "massage" editorial pieces (NOT reviews) to better represent their client, or they can get their client mentioned in "Best Of/Top 10" type articles, or they can cut deals with publications using information from multiple clients as leverage (you kill this unflattering narrative about client A and you can have an exclusive on this juicy development with client B). So it just depends on what he's actually hired her to do. *But the main thing is that she does what he directs her to do, not the other way around. *
> 
> 2. I think Michael himself has said in interviews that he's not method. I think he's talked about accessing emotions based on personal experience, and once you've done it enough times it becomes like a muscle memory and you can summon that emotion without relying on your personal experience. Something like that.



Very well said.  Regarding the bolded... There is certainly the aspect of PR in every public persons life, whether they be an actor, politician, philanthropist, what have you.  That's why they all employ publicists.  But I fail to share the view some hold of Michael that he's some hapless victim of PR games, held hostage for the last 3 years, with no say or control over his own life.  That even his personal life is mainly a series of "contractual obligations".   No doubt he does have obligations, all this press for Alien, for example, and his publicist makes sure this all goes smoothly.  That he shows up to every event on time, fresh faced, fresh suit, polite and engaged.  Michael brings out the charm both for interviewers and fans alike.  He plays ball.  He conducts himself well.  People like him.  This is all the PR aspect of his career and he does it very well.  Not ever actor does.  I imagine it comes easier for him as he really is a decent, likable fellow.  I've followed his career since 2011 and I've never read or heard stories of him being rude to the press, to fans, to people who've met him.  People who've met him all had positive things to say.  This is PR too.  Not having any fans dish on what a jerk you were to them is definitely good PR!  But this is all thanks to Michael's good nature more than a good PR team.   I appreciate you pointing out that yes, any publicist acts on the clients direction, not the other way around.  Michael is the celebrity, the star.  The boss.  A publicist can advise for sure but if they acted without the expressed wishes of their boss, they'd be out of a job pretty darn quick.  Michael is no victim.  He's a 40 year old man who knows his own mind and what he wants both professionally and personally.  Having a publicist assist him on press tours, premieres, and other promotional duties is simply good buisness.  No more. No less.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Very well said.  Regarding the bolded... There is certainly the aspect of PR in every public persons life, whether they be an actor, politician, philanthropist, what have you.  That's why they all employ publicists.  But I fail to share the view some hold of Michael that he's some hapless victim of PR games, held hostage for the last 3 years, with no say or control over his own life.  That even his personal life is mainly a series of "contractual obligations".   No doubt he does have obligations, all this press for Alien, for example, and his publicist makes sure this all goes smoothly.  That he shows up to every event on time, fresh faced, fresh suit, polite and engaged.  Michael brings out the charm both for interviewers and fans alike.  He plays ball.  He conducts himself well.  People like him.  This is all the PR aspect of his career and he does it very well.  Not ever actor does.  I imagine it comes easier for him as he really is a decent, likable fellow.  I've followed his career since 2011 and I've never read or heard stories of him being rude to the press, to fans, to people who've met him.  People who've met him all had positive things to say.  This is PR too.  Not having any fans dish on what a jerk you were to them is definitely good PR!  But this is all thanks to Michael's good nature more than a good PR team.   I appreciate you pointing out that yes, any publicist acts on the clients direction, not the other way around.  Michael is the celebrity, the star.  The boss.  A publicist can advise for sure but if they acted without the expressed wishes of their boss, they'd be out of a job pretty darn quick.  Michael is no victim.  He's a 40 year old man who knows his own mind and what he wants both professionally and personally.  Having a publicist assist him on press tours, premieres, and other promotional duties is simply good buisness.  No more. No less.



 I couldn't agree more - it's hard to believe that some fans of Michael actually believe he is a hapless victim/puppet of a powerful PR set up, it's actually quite insulting to him. Like you say, HE's the boss and any publicist he employs works for him. From what I can see he has Emma around when he's doing promotional work but that's about the extent of her duties.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I couldn't agree more - it's hard to believe that some fans of Michael actually believe he is a hapless victim/puppet of a powerful PR set up, it's actually quite insulting to him. Like you say, HE's the boss and any publicist he employs works for him. From what I can see he has Emma around when he's doing promotional work but that's about the extent of her duties.


Insulting is an understatement. I just don't comprehend how these people can claim to be fans of someone that they clearly have such contempt for.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> I couldn't agree more - it's hard to believe that some fans of Michael actually believe he is a hapless victim/puppet of a powerful PR set up, it's actually quite insulting to him. Like you say, HE's the boss and any publicist he employs works for him. From what I can see he has Emma around when he's doing promotional work but that's about the extent of her duties.



Right!  The times I really see the publicist at work is when they keep it moving on the red carpet.  Each reporter and photographer gets so much time.  Sometimes they have to be the bad guy and cut interviews short.  They're usually the ones ushering celebs around on the RC, trying to reach every outlet while staying on schedule.


----------



## Allie28

LMAO!







Src:  *Nerdist*‏Verified account @nerdist


----------



## Just Askin

Seems Fassydom gossip blogs are turning on each other.
So I posted about some people from Twitter who instead of being happy for fans who have the opportunity to see or meet Michael(the London fans specifically) they decided to make fun of us. Loads of rubbish now been written about them to the point they felt it necessary to say this on a gossip blog ...."And it kind of sucks that instead of being happy for me, people are questioning my decision making ability, boundaries, etc. I’m happy when people meet their faves; it sucks that people aren’t happy for me."
Isn't this what you basically done to me and PQ the other day?  I've always been glad for fans who meet their favourites. It's a pure thrill and leaves you smiling for days. Who could not be happy that someone is experiencing that?
Which why I was so disappointed when I was sent the tweets  mugging me and PQ off!  I'm just glad it's not how PF is. I'm happy that this blog is usually up beat and positive and enjoy sharing about Michael.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Src:  *Nerdist*‏Verified account @nerdist


The interview is really funny.
http://nerdist.com/nerdist-podcast-michael-fassbender-and-danny-mcbride/


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> The interview is really funny.
> http://nerdist.com/nerdist-podcast-michael-fassbender-and-danny-mcbride/



It's has been long time since he last posed one like this.....


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael is having way too much fun.


----------



## mollie12

I'm listening to the Nerdist podcast and feeling kind of bad for how much more interested the host is in MF than McBride.


----------



## mollie12




----------



## mollie12

This is one of the best descriptions of MF's unique screen gift (from a fairly negative A:C review):



> ...Fortunately, Fassbender is no such prude. He's one of the most giving actors currently working, especially when it comes to playing on and off of his physical attractiveness. (See, for a comparably stellar example, his devil-in-the-flesh music producer in Terrence Malick's recent _Song to Song._) Fassbender embraces the surface traits of both these human simulacrums—David's slight lisp and blond-flecked pompadour, Walter's aggressive glare and vaguely ape-like lope—then allows the emotional complications to slowly, subtly emerge as their interactions become more and more discordant. Each can destroy the other. Or perhaps they can become one. This story thread alone, however muddied by several masters, makes _Alien: Covenant _worth a watch. While everyone else is being ripped apart by digi-beasts from beyond, David and Walter play out a mechanized, homoerotic puppet show that culminates, brutally and provocatively, in A.I.-shepherded genocide. Aliens eat man, android inherits the earth.



http://reverseshot.org/archive/entry/2327/alien_covenant


----------



## Just Askin

*Helmet in hand...and Homeward bound. Lucky Alicia.*
*

*
*


*
*Src as marked*


----------



## mollie12

Watched James Corden....LOVE how much Diane Lane is a fan of Prometheus and Michael in it.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Seems Fassydom gossip blogs are turning on each other.
> So I posted about some people from Twitter who instead of being happy for fans who have the opportunity to see or meet Michael(the London fans specifically) they decided to make fun of us. Loads of rubbish now been written about them to the point they felt it necessary to say this on a gossip blog ...."And it kind of sucks that instead of being happy for me, people are questioning my decision making ability, boundaries, etc. I’m happy when people meet their faves; it sucks that people aren’t happy for me."
> Isn't this what you basically done to me and PQ the other day?  I've always been glad for fans who meet their favourites. It's a pure thrill and leaves you smiling for days. Who could not be happy that someone is experiencing that?
> Which why I was so disappointed when I was sent the tweets  mugging me and PQ off!  I'm just glad it's not how PF is. I'm happy that this blog is usually up beat and positive and enjoy sharing about Michael.



As someone who's never met him and the chances of ever meeting him are slim to none, I appreciate when fans share their experiences.  I'm thrilled we have folks in London who post here and share their pics and firsthand accounts.  Same with the twitter folks.  Is there an element of envy?  Sure, but more than that, I'm grateful for the chance to read personal accounts, see their pics, and even live a little vicariously through their experience.  It's one of the things that makes being in a fandom fun.  Heaven knows there's plenty of not-so-fun things about being in a fandom, lol.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> As someone who's never met him and the chances of ever meeting him are slim to none, I appreciate when fans share their experiences.  I'm thrilled we have folks in London who post here and share their pics and firsthand accounts.  Same with the twitter folks.  Is there an element of envy?  Sure, but more than that, I'm grateful for the chance to read personal accounts, see their pics, and even live a little vicariously through their experience.  It's one of the things that makes being in a fandom fun.  Heaven knows there's plenty of not-so-fun things about being in a fandom, lol.


Think we all have our moments. Fortunately we also have the opportunity to put things right and move forward and I really appreciate that people are good enough to do that . Much more positive in Fassydom than negative. Important thing is to remember it's meant to be fun. Sharing  is caring and caring makes you happy.....well that's what someone I know frequently reminds me the Care Bears always said. Funny ..that it just makes me want to strangle her when she says it .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Helmet in hand...and Homeward bound. Lucky Alicia.*
> *
> View attachment 3703408
> *
> *
> View attachment 3703409
> View attachment 3703410
> *
> *Src as marked*



The pics are on this website - think it's probably the original source:
https://www.hollandse-hoogte.nl/search.pp?showpicture=66549490&page=1&pos=13

They were taken yesterday, 18th May, so it looks like he got an overnight flight to London after recording the James Corden show.


----------



## Just Askin

So Michael's good for 3 takes...OMG. I now truly know what it feels like to be envious of another woman


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Tom and Lorenzo have given their verdict on Michael's ensemble at Ridley Scott's ceremony:

Your Daily Fassy: Michael Fassbender at Sir Ridley Scott’s Hand and Footprint Ceremony

For today’s installment of Your Daily Fassy, our favorite lanky, well-hung Irish fey is serving up “Boogie Nights’ Porn Director realness:








This, by all rights, should not be working for him at all, and yet we find ourselves intrigued and want to learn more.

Tell us more, Fassy.


http://tomandlorenzo.com/2017/05/da...y-scotts-hand-footprint-ceremony/#prettyPhoto

Surprisingly little to say by their standards.... but there are plenty of opinions and observations in the comments section....lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

A short interview with Michael and Ridley here:

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/77881


----------



## Just Askin

One of the films Michael has mentioned as a favourite...Scarface..I can see what's happening here


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That better not be a polyester suit.


----------



## aprilmayjune

apparently (blasphemously) there's a scarface remake in the works...maybe this was his audition?


----------



## mollie12

Random mentions from interview listens/watches:
He went kayaking and fishing with Billy Crudup, which pleases me, because I think Crudup is an awesome character actor (he's excellent in 20th Century Women and Spotlight).

MF visited his aunt/great-aunt (?) in Germany 2/3 months ago.  I can't remember the exact details of that anecdote.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some pics of Michael with James Corden in the green room:








http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/3901728/michael-fassbender-james-corden-04/


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

aprilmayjune said:


> apparently (blasphemously) there's a scarface remake in the works...maybe this was his audition?



lol, there's also supposedly a "Magnum P.I." remake film in the works.  He'd be all over that!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Some pics of Michael with James Corden in the green room:
> 
> View attachment 3703857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703859
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/3901728/michael-fassbender-james-corden-04/



lol, add James Corden to the list of Fassy's male admirers.  James is such a funny, likable fellow.  I can see him hosting the Oscars in the near future.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Omg I just came out of Alien Covenant!!!  Amazing amazing amazing is all I can say! Michael is amazing and so is the whole film!!!


----------



## Selayang430

In an interview with reporters from China, Michael and Scott were given jade-flute as gifts which means 'gentlemen like warm jade'


----------



## Esizzle

http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/l...s-in-one-of-lisbons-best-a110541.html#gallery

Pictures of Michael's new apartment. Very pretty but unsure if it is really worth the 1.7 million price tag


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/l...s-in-one-of-lisbons-best-a110541.html#gallery
> 
> Pictures of Michael's new apartment. Very pretty but unsure if it is really worth the 1.7 million price tag


Obviously we haven't seen the whole place, but you can always tell when a man makes a major purchase without a woman involved. Always.
And let me add to clarify, I am not talking about the price points, I am talking about the place itself.
Also, remember, who knows if that is really his place?


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Obviously we haven't seen the whole place, but you can always tell when a man makes a major purchase without a woman involved. Always.
> And let me add to clarify, I am not talking about the price points, I am talking about the place itself.
> Also, remember, who knows if that is really his place?


Haha! True we only saw a couple rooms. I wonder what his mom and sister think about the style of the apartment. Was it an impulse buy? He can surely afford to throw that kind of money away just because


----------



## aprilmayjune

I like the minimalism and starkness of a lot of those pieces...very Scandinavian [emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> I like the minimalism and starkness of a lot of those pieces...very Scandinavian [emoji6]


HA! I see what you did there


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> HA! I see what you did there



I'm underhanded but I'm not wrong, am I? [emoji6]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> I'm underhanded but I'm not wrong, am I? [emoji6]


I don't know what you are commenting on, but I'm sure you're not wrong.


----------



## mollie12

I don't think I've ever seen these Prometheus production stills before:


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen these Prometheus production stills before:


wow got a lot of feelings about these after Covenant wooo boy


----------



## Selayang430

Watched A:C the second time yesterday.  This time was just focus on how Michael acts in two identical synthetic human. It's is really awesome where his acting is superb. His acting must enable the audience to tell who is who. I suppose the most difficult part is both androids have the same looks. He gave an outstanding performance, even oscar worthy.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3705397


----------



## lunadeagosto

Pic of Michael in Lax airport, I think
https://www.instagram.com/p/BUUxoBJBAN9/?taken-by=johnnyttsunami


----------



## mchris55

Saw it, and really enjoyed it!!! I thought it was fun. Yes, there were side-eye moments, but overall it was not a waste of time or money. MF was sooooooooooooo deliciously GOOD!!!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Saw it, and really enjoyed it!!! I thought it was fun. Yes, there were side-eye moments, but overall it was not a waste of time or money. MF was sooooooooooooo deliciously GOOD!!!


He was the best part of the entire movie


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> Saw it, and really enjoyed it!!! I thought it was fun. Yes, there were side-eye moments, but overall it was not a waste of time or money. MF was sooooooooooooo deliciously GOOD!!!


I just saw it as well.  The only thing I would change is to have more "moments" with the crew--even if it was only "The Last Supper" (which established the Walter-Daniels friendship) and some of the recorded "farewells" that were released.  That's not because I thought the crew was faceless either--actually I liked the crew a lot and I wanted to see a bit more of them.  As for Michael: he was simply superb.  I really liked Walter!  I plan to see it again.


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> I just saw it as well.  The only thing I would change is to have more "moments" with the crew--even if it was only "The Last Supper" (which established the Walter-Daniels friendship) and some of the recorded "farewells" that were released.  That's not because I thought the crew was faceless either--actually I liked the crew a lot and I wanted to see a bit more of them.  As for Michael: he was simply superb.  I really liked Walter!  I plan to see it again.


I agree with your points about the crew and Walter, oh Walter.... I saw it Saturday night with the bf. I was actually surprised it was in the largest theater and it was packed. I thought the box office receipts would have been better, but MF can't catch a break. Anywhooo, the bf, who hated Prometheus but knew he would see this because of me, liked it also. He actually said "maybe we can see this again Memorial Day weekend?" I, of course, was grinning because I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Selayang430

mchris55 said:


> I agree with your points about the crew and Walter, oh Walter.... I saw it Saturday night with the bf. I was actually surprised it was in the largest theater and it was packed. I thought the box office receipts would have been better, but MF can't catch a break. Anywhooo, the bf, who hated Prometheus but knew he would see this because of me, liked it also. He actually said "maybe we can see this again Memorial Day weekend?" I, of course, was grinning because I was thinking the exact same thing!



A bit disappointed at the box office. It could have been better with good rotten tomatoes rating as well as from a well-known IP. Hope it performs well internationally.


----------



## Just Askin

*Cuties back together *
*Leaving Isabel in Mayfair 20/5/17*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*Source:@AVikanderDaily*


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Cuties back together *
> *Leaving Isabel in Mayfair 20/5/17*
> *
> View attachment 3706611
> *
> *
> View attachment 3706613
> *
> *
> View attachment 3706614
> *
> *
> View attachment 3706615
> *
> *Source:@AVikanderDaily*



It's 20th May - lovely Saturday and likely an off day for her with no shooting at night.
Sweet sweet sweet !

View attachment 3706628
View attachment 3706629


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

She has such beautiful skin!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> She has such beautiful skin!


She does. They both look pretty tired though. Wonder if Sunday was a duvet day ?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I think they're just trying to avoid the camera. Alicia had the same expression the other day in the blue top pictures.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I think they're just trying to avoid the camera. Alicia had the same expression the other day in the blue top pictures.


Can't say as I blame them. Must be awful. At least they are not bothered during meals etc


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Can't say as I blame them. Must be awful. At least they are not bothered during meals etc



That's the same Dutch press agency that took the pics of Alicia at a restaurant last Saturday night too.

Nice to see Michael and Alicia enjoying a night out though [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mchris55

Ummmmm....

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Ummmmm....
> 
> LOL!!!!!!


Haha are you laughing at the same thing I am laughing at? LOL

Alicia's skin is good but her foundation is tragic.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Haha are you laughing at the same thing I am laughing at? LOL
> 
> Alicia's skin is good but her foundation is tragic.


Probably, LOL!!!

Did you see the Daily Mail article with these pics? Did PR Emma "the Poop" get fired? I thought HE was the one who had a film out this weekend, why is the article talking about TR? Really?!? Tragic.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Probably, LOL!!!
> 
> Did you see the Daily Mail article with these pics? Did PR Emma "the Poop" get fired? I thought HE was the one who had a film out this weekend, why is the article talking about TR? Really?!? Tragic.


I have not seen the article but DailyFail writers lack a working brain so they write what they are told to write about. LOL


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> That's the same Dutch press agency that took the pics of Alicia at a restaurant last Saturday night too.
> 
> Nice to see Michael and Alicia enjoying a night out though [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Just look at these two beautiful profiles. Her skin is so flawless it's unreal!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I have not seen the article but DailyFail writers lack a working brain so they write what they are told to write about. LOL


True.

Oh, what a day!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Just look at these two beautiful profiles. Her skin is so flawless it's unreal!



Alicia's skin is absolute perfection - many women would pay a fortune to have skin like her. And yes, I was struck by the beauty of both Michael and Alicia's profiles too; when/if they have children they will inherit a seriously superior bone structure as well as their combined talent!


----------



## Just Askin

Yummy ...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia's skin is absolute perfection - many women would pay a fortune to have skin like her. And yes, I was struck by the beauty of both Michael and Alicia's profiles too; when/if they have children they will inherit a seriously superior bone structure as well as their combined talent!


I'm here for it!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Can't say as I blame them. Must be awful. At least they are not bothered during meals etc


I'm always baffled that some people react to new paparazzi pictures like they've never seen one in their lives. Like, wow, they don't look jazzed to be harassed on their way home from dinner? If they did, that would obviously acting, because they've been consistently Not Having It for two and a half years.













Paps are a hazard of the business, especially when filming or promoting a movie (both, in this case). They play the game but I respect that they don't pretend to enjoy it.


----------



## JaneWT

mollie12 said:


> Random mentions from interview listens/watches:
> He went kayaking and fishing with Billy Crudup, which pleases me, because I think Crudup is an awesome character actor (he's excellent in 20th Century Women and Spotlight).
> 
> MF visited his aunt/great-aunt (?) in Germany 2/3 months ago.  I can't remember the exact details of that anecdote.


. I loved the couple of podcasts I listened to, especially the Nerdist one. Written interviews can be rather dry; Podcasts seem to capture Michael's natural sense of fun without the added nerves of a TV interview.


----------



## JaneWT

Allie28 said:


> lol, add James Corden to the list of Fassy's male admirers.  James is such a funny, likable fellow.  I can see him hosting the Oscars in the near future.


. I found those two brief clips that I saw to be pretty cringeworthy for everyone involved.  Is James Corden normally as shouty and unsure of his questions?!

I have always liked Diane Lane and from what I saw, it seemed like she was flirting outrageously.  I remember when her ex Josh Brolin interviewed Michael for 'W' magazine and he told him that she was a huge fan!


----------



## Just Askin

Ok. So how many hatter blogs are shouting about getting their predictions being  right. The predictions about a couple, currently staying in the middle of London, that they are gonna go out to eat, and possibly get papped. They won't have smiles from ear to ear...yep because they hate each other. Of course it's not because flashes bright enough to hurt your eyes are going off in your face. That's your fault people. How dare you want to go out for a meal...in the City you live in. Why can't you live in a gated community and order your servants to shop and cook for you. Oh yeah. Cos that's not your style. But isn't that what everyone Hollywood does...oh yeah..you ain't that either. Oh well. Let the sagely bloggers swim in their sagely-ness!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> . I found those two brief clips that I saw to be pretty cringeworthy for everyone involved.  Is James Corden normally as shouty and unsure of his questions?!
> 
> I have always liked Diane Lane and from what I saw, it seemed like she was flirting outrageously.  I remember when her ex Josh Brolin interviewed Michael for 'W' magazine and he told him that she was a huge fan!



There wasn't a great deal more other than those 2 clips on the James Corden show. Personally I can't stand James Corden, I've met him a couple of times and found him arrogant and ignorant; he sucks up to celebrities but isn't particularly pleasant to mere mortals! I don't know how he managed to get that chat show in the USA - his big break here was Gavin and Stacey but was that even shown over there?


----------



## readingnook

It's my belief that these pics are marketing photos, staged to give buyers a sense of what their apartments COULD look like?  I believe I read that the apartments won't be ready until 2018 - the developer is still selling units.  All the marketing photos for all the units looks similar, and most likely done with help from  CGI.  Unless he contracted to buy turn-key, I highly doubt they are sold furnished.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> . I found those two brief clips that I saw to be pretty cringeworthy for everyone involved.  Is James Corden normally as shouty and unsure of his questions?!
> 
> I have always liked Diane Lane and from what I saw, it seemed like she was flirting outrageously.  I remember when her ex Josh Brolin interviewed Michael for 'W' magazine and he told him that she was a huge fan!


I watched the show. Thought it was funny. Like Diane Lane too. I think she was just performing. I find that with a lot of the talk shows that are on EVERY night. Not really my cup of tea but will watch it for Mr Fassbender . Pod cast was hilarious. Definitely more relaxed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Ok. So how many hatter blogs are shouting about getting their predictions being  right. The predictions about a couple, currently staying in the middle of London, that they are gonna go out to eat, and possibly get papped. They won't have smiles from ear to ear...yep because they hate each other. Of course it's not because flashes bright enough to hurt your eyes are going off in your face. That's your fault people. How dare you want to go out for a meal...in the City you live in. Why can't you live in a gated community and order your servants to shop and cook for you. Oh yeah. Cos that's not your style. But isn't that what everyone Hollywood does...oh yeah..you ain't that either. Oh well. Let the sagely bloggers swim in their sagely-ness!



LOL - perfectly summarised! Let these silly deluded people carry on with their pathetic theories - their comprehension of Michael and Alicia is so far off from reality!


----------



## mchris55

I disagree.

And it is not flawless.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> It's my belief that these pics are marketing photos, staged to give buyers a sense of what their apartments COULD look like?  I believe I read that the apartments won't be ready until 2018 - the developer is still selling units.  All the marketing photos for all the units looks similar, and most likely done with help from  CGI.  Unless he contracted to buy turn-key, I highly doubt they are sold furnished.


Are you talking about Lisbon? They are obviously Estate agents pictures. As if they would allow photographers in after they furnish it themselves lol.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

These people freak out whenever we have new pictures. It's almost like they were convinced they were done, and then whoops wrong again. Every once in a while we get a picture out of day to day life, pretty low key and normal. Haters do sit down.


----------



## JaneWT

Selayang430 said:


> Watched A:C the second time yesterday.  This time was just focus on how Michael acts in two identical synthetic human. It's is really awesome where his acting is superb. His acting must enable the audience to tell who is who. I suppose the most difficult part is both androids have the same looks. He gave an outstanding performance, even oscar worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705397



I did the same.  The first time I watched it as a punter and the second time I just luxuriated in Michael's performance.  I can't say I am a huge fan of the film, but I do appreciate a lot of aspects of it.  As for Michael's performance - I thought it was so layered and one that will grow on me with each viewing.  Are we able to talk about spoilers now?!  SPOILER:  what I DON'T understand is people whinging that they "saw the twist 20 minutes before it happened".  Well, DUh!!!  We are SUPPOSED to be privy to the fact that it is David on that ship with Daniels and Tennessee; that the latter two may be hunting down the Zenomorph during those final minutes, but the real danger is there at the controls.  That is where the tension for the audience lies and it's this which makes Michael's performance so great - he looks like Walter, he acts like Walter, but the audience knows that it is David by a few teeny giveaway nuances in Michael's performance.  We wait with baited breath because we know how much danger the final crew members are really in without knowing it.  It's a bloody masterclass and it pains me that he is so bloody under-appreciated by mainstream audiences!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't know anything about coden, so I didn't mind. I love Diane, benicio is yuck, talented but gross. Too much talking about nothing but whatever.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> These people freak out whenever we have new pictures. It's almost like they were convinced they were done, and then whoops wrong again. Every once in a while we get a picture out of day to day life, pretty low key and normal. Haters do sit down.


Makes you wonder what is 'normal' for some people.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I watched the show. Thought it was funny. Like Diane Lane too. I think she was just performing. I find that with a lot of the talk shows that are on EVERY night. Not really my cup of tea but will watch it for Mr Fassbender . Pod cast was hilarious. Definitely more relaxed.



I believe too that she did it just for the sake of the show. 

As for the Lisboa condo, those pic are obviously of show unit only. Some developers purposely build one right at the beginning of the projects to attract potential buyers.


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> . I loved the couple of podcasts I listened to, especially the Nerdist one. Written interviews can be rather dry; Podcasts seem to capture Michael's natural sense of fun without the added nerves of a TV interview.



ITA.  Loved the nerdist podcast!  It was great hearing him laugh so much and genuinely having a fun time.  I think it was also great the interviewer didn't ask all the typical questions that can get boring and redundant.


----------



## mollie12

Yeah, he and McBride both mention during the Nerdist podcast that the late night talk show circuit is really difficult to do.  They have to pretend to spontaneously talk about a topic that's already been rehearsed, and if they mess up the "timing" of the story/intro, then it's just a waste.  They clearly have very little patience for it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> It's my belief that these pics are marketing photos, staged to give buyers a sense of what their apartments COULD look like?  I believe I read that the apartments won't be ready until 2018 - the developer is still selling units.  All the marketing photos for all the units looks similar, and most likely done with help from  CGI.  Unless he contracted to buy turn-key, I highly doubt they are sold furnished.


They don't understand what PR means, they don't understand the real estate business, they don't understand the difference between an embassy and a consulate. They don't understand anything. It's pretty sad actually.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> There wasn't a great deal more other than those 2 clips on the James Corden show. Personally I can't stand James Corden, I've met him a couple of times and found him arrogant and ignorant; he sucks up to celebrities but isn't particularly pleasant to mere mortals! I don't know how he managed to get that chat show in the USA - his big break here was Gavin and Stacey but was that even shown over there?


 Glad I didn't miss much, then.  I don't have an opinion on Corden as I have never met him, but he strikes me as a likeable enough personality for an entertainment chat show host and I like the Carpool Karaokes that I have seen, so I think I was just taken aback by his fumbling and trying to keep the chat flowing.  I was kind of watching it through my fingers and it doesn't make me want to check out any of his other interviews.  I suppose we've been a bit spoilt by Norton!


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Are you talking about Lisbon? They are obviously Estate agents pictures. As if they would allow photographers in after they furnish it themselves lol.



Yes. It's misleading that they're being called "photos of Michael Fassbender's flat" everywhere I see a link.  The furnishing is way too generic, and it's obviously CGI.  Selayang430 is correct they have probably have an actual mock-up on site for buyers, but these pictures are not actual interiors.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I did the same.  The first time I watched it as a punter and the second time I just luxuriated in Michael's performance.  I can't say I am a huge fan of the film, but I do appreciate a lot of aspects of it.  As for Michael's performance - I thought it was so layered and one that will grow on me with each viewing.  Are we able to talk about spoilers now?!  SPOILER:  what I DON'T understand is people whinging that they "saw the twist 20 minutes before it happened".  Well, DUh!!!  We are SUPPOSED to be privy to the fact that it is David on that ship with Daniels and Tennessee; that the latter two may be hunting down the Zenomorph during those final minutes, but the real danger is there at the controls.  That is where the tension for the audience lies and it's this which makes Michael's performance so great - he looks like Walter, he acts like Walter, but the audience knows that it is David by a few teeny giveaway nuances in Michael's performance.  We wait with baited breath because we know how much danger the final crew members are really in without knowing it.  It's a bloody masterclass and it pains me that he is so bloody under-appreciated by mainstream audiences!


 *Alien Covenant Spoiler! *
Yes, yes and more yes.  I really did enjoy it. I think it was all very clever. Some of the wingers are a bit like....ok...get out much people?!  Not enough about the engineers...no cos that's obviously the next one...follow the story people. Too predictable..the fact you know The Captain is going to look doesn't make you stop saying no no don't look anymore than it stops you jumping when he does look. I thought David was brilliant. Like the look when Daniels asks him to build the log cabin as she goes into the sleep pod. Davids face...agghhhh...get out get out you stupid woman!!!  I spent most of that time thinking he's chopped his own hand off..WTF else is he prepared to do. And in my opinion he's still experimenting when he helps them track the big baddie. Like some nutty professor watching rats.
The fingering had the whole cinema laughing. One couple behind me kept setting others off giggling for ages.
But boy does David need a hug... I thought it was a brilliantly mixed film. I saw it with a varied aged group from 15 to fifties and they all said they enjoyed it. Different bits were favoured but all enjoyed it.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> *Alien Covenant Spoiler! *
> Yes, yes and more yes.  I really did enjoy it. I think it was all very clever. Some of the wingers are a bit like....ok...get out much people?!  Not enough about the engineers...no cos that's obviously the next one...follow the story people. Too predictable..the fact you know The Captain is going to look doesn't make you stop saying no no don't look anymore than it stops you jumping when he does look. I thought David was brilliant. Like the look when Daniels asks him to build the log cabin as she goes into the sleep pod. Davids face...agghhhh...get out get out you stupid woman!!!  I spent most of that time thinking he's chopped his own hand off..WTF else is he prepared to do. And in my opinion he's still experimenting when he helps them track the big baddie. Like some nutty professor watching rats.
> The fingering had the whole cinema laughing. One couple behind me kept setting others of off giggling for ages.
> But boy does David need a hug... I thought it was a brilliantly mixed film. I saw it with a varied aged group from 15 to fifties and they all said they enjoyed it. Different bits were favoured but all enjoyed it.


omg JA noooo...unless it's a facehugger lol. he is the actual worst.

though to be fair i can't think of a more dangerous movie to build an identity on than lawrence of arabia.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> *Alien Covenant Spoiler! *
> Yes, yes and more yes.  I really did enjoy it. I think it was all very clever. Some of the wingers are a bit like....ok...get out much people?!  Not enough about the engineers...no cos that's obviously the next one...follow the story people. Too predictable..the fact you know The Captain is going to look doesn't make you stop saying no no don't look anymore than it stops you jumping when he does look. I thought David was brilliant. Like the look when Daniels asks him to build the log cabin as she goes into the sleep pod. Davids face...agghhhh...get out get out you stupid woman!!!  I spent most of that time thinking he's chopped his own hand off..WTF else is he prepared to do. And in my opinion he's still experimenting when he helps them track the big baddie. Like some nutty professor watching rats.
> The fingering had the whole cinema laughing. One couple behind me kept setting others of off giggling for ages.
> But boy does David need a hug... I thought it was a brilliantly mixed film. I saw it with a varied aged group from 15 to fifties and they all said they enjoyed it. Different bits were favoured but all enjoyed it.


Loved reading that!  Absolutely - you really felt sorry for David, despite his evilness.  Another repeated criticism I have read asks why the crew "kept doing stupid things".  People forget that these crews haven't grown up watching Alien films (!) and don't know what happened to previous/future crews; how are they to know that you don't put your face near an egg?!?!  They are innocents with every new film in the franchise!


----------



## JaneWT

Now.  Where's that UK "Song to Song" release, then?!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> omg JA noooo...unless it's a facehugger lol. he is the actual worst.
> 
> though to be fair i can't think of a more dangerous movie to build an identity on than lawrence of arabia.


He's like the love child of Peter O'Tooles Lawrence of Arabia and Alan Rickmans Sheriff of Nottingham.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Now.  Where's that UK "Song to Song" release, then?!


I think it's released on DVD in the States in July lol


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> omg JA noooo...unless it's a facehugger lol. he is the actual worst.
> 
> though to be fair i can't think of a more dangerous movie to build an identity on than lawrence of arabia.


Yeah, this.  David is a fun, interesting character, but the idea that he needs "hugs" is ridiculous.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, this.  David is a fun, interesting character, but the idea that he needs "hugs" is ridiculous.


Come on. He's got all those feelings and not only does he not know what to do with them...he doesn't even know what feelings are. I'm not volunteering, mind you. Maybe he can hook up with the Queen beastie in the next one...come to think of it...she needs to be created by David. Ewww too much time alone David8...talk about a rough take on Wierd Science!!!


----------



## artemis09

****SPOILERS*****
In fairness, some of the characters really could have been a little smarter. People definitely complain about it a bit too much, and it doesn't take _that _much away from the film, but...dude, how do you figure that it's a-ok to listen to the clearly untrustworthy android and stick your face right into a unidentifiable giant egg?
On another note, I read complaints about there not being enough of a backstory about the Engineers. While that was a little bothersome at first, it actually makes more sense in the context of the narrative that they didn't delve into their origins. The story is focused on the downsides of knowing your creator and how the feeling of disappointment meeting his creator affected David, which lead to an interesting development of his character. Understanding their backstory would contradict that point. However, as someone said, perhaps there will be more information revealed about them in later films.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I think it's released on DVD in the States in July lol


What? What happened?


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Come on. He's got all those feelings and not only does he not know what to do with them...he doesn't even know what feelings are. I'm not volunteering, mind you. Maybe he can hook up with the Queen beastie in the next one...come to think of it...she needs to be created by David. Ewww too much time alone David8...talk about a rough take on Wierd Science!!!



Look, I think the movie is fascinatingly not-pro-human, somewhat pro-android, nihilistic, and pessimistic, and I can agree that it's monstrous to create a sentient being in the image of a human with no ability to create/reproduce, whose sole reason for being is to serve/enslavement.   David's behavior is actually kind of predictable...but it's the predictability of a hungry lion.  If that hungry lion starts stalking me, the human, you better believe I'd shoot the **** out of it, not try to pet it.


----------



## Just Askin

Hey.. if more people in the world hugged there would be much less aggression...higher sales in flu medication though but less aggression. I can think of some world leaders that would benefit from learning to hug aliens . Maybe that's David real mission.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> ****SPOILERS*****
> In fairness, some of the characters really could have been a little smarter. People definitely complain about it a bit too much, and it doesn't take _that _much away from the film, but...dude, how do you figure that it's a-ok to listen to the clearly untrustworthy android and stick your face right into a unidentifiable giant egg?
> On another note, I read complaints about there not being enough of a backstory about the Engineers. While that was a little bothersome at first, it actually *makes more sense in the context of the narrative that they didn't delve into their origins. The story is focused on the downsides of knowing your creator and how the feeling of disappointment meeting his creator affected David*, which lead to an interesting development of his character. Understanding their backstory would contradict that point. However, as someone said, perhaps there will be more information revealed about them in later films.



I agree with this and thought Prometheus answered that question.  The humans want to meet their creators.  David finds his creators contemptible and disappointing.  When he's faced with the Engineers, his creator's creators, he says "Mortal after all".  In the end, they're just as disappointing and he thinks Noomi/Shaw's wish to go after them is kind of ridiculous.  They're just big bald dudes.


----------



## artemis09

JaneWT said:


> I did the same.  The first time I watched it as a punter and the second time I just luxuriated in Michael's performance.  I can't say I am a huge fan of the film, but I do appreciate a lot of aspects of it.  As for Michael's performance - I thought it was so layered and one that will grow on me with each viewing.  Are we able to talk about spoilers now?!  SPOILER:  what I DON'T understand is people whinging that they "saw the twist 20 minutes before it happened".  Well, DUh!!!  We are SUPPOSED to be privy to the fact that it is David on that ship with Daniels and Tennessee; that the latter two may be hunting down the Zenomorph during those final minutes, but the real danger is there at the controls.  That is where the tension for the audience lies and it's this which makes Michael's performance so great - he looks like Walter, he acts like Walter, but the audience knows that it is David by a few teeny giveaway nuances in Michael's performance.  We wait with baited breath because we know how much danger the final crew members are really in without knowing it.  It's a bloody masterclass and it pains me that he is so bloody under-appreciated by mainstream audiences!



The twist was easy to see coming, but the way it played out was great. His expression at the end was very sinister and unnerving.


----------



## Just Askin

I just watched a film...for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Allie28

LOL...

*AXXXX J. XXXX*‏Verified account @XXXX May 21
so glad David and Ava found each other


----------



## Selayang430

JaneWT said:


> I did the same.  The first time I watched it as a punter and the second time I just luxuriated in Michael's performance.  I can't say I am a huge fan of the film, but I do appreciate a lot of aspects of it.  As for Michael's performance - I thought it was so layered and one that will grow on me with each viewing.  Are we able to talk about spoilers now?!  SPOILER:  what I DON'T understand is people whinging that they "saw the twist 20 minutes before it happened".  Well, DUh!!!  We are SUPPOSED to be privy to the fact that it is David on that ship with Daniels and Tennessee; that the latter two may be hunting down the Zenomorph during those final minutes, but the real danger is there at the controls.  That is where the tension for the audience lies and it's this which makes Michael's performance so great - he looks like Walter, he acts like Walter, but the audience knows that it is David by a few teeny giveaway nuances in Michael's performance.  We wait with baited breath because we know how much danger the final crew members are really in without knowing it.  It's a bloody masterclass and it pains me that he is so bloody under-appreciated by mainstream audiences!



Walter is kind of calm and less of emotion while David is subtly devil. The best part we can tell just by looking at his eyes! 

And it's a bit embarrassing while his best known role (so far) is Magneto. But well, many actors are well known of their superhero roles though many of them are good actors too. Perhaps we shall be more optimistic he will get more interesting and memorable roles. 

His beautiful eyes help too....


----------



## mollie12

Another A:C thought which I haven't really seen any critics address.  There's something really appropriate about casting perhaps the most infamously sexual actor of a generation as a neutered android.  It's like a sublimation of his persona that lends credence to the character's psychosis and rage.  I'm not sure if that makes sense.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Another A:C which I haven't really seen any critics address.  There's something really appropriate about casting perhaps the most infamously sexual actor of a generation as a neutered android.  It's like a sublimation of his persona that lends credence to the character's psychosis and rage.  I'm not sure if that makes sense.


It does make sense. However I would never personally look that deep into a film like Alien. It has to make sense but I'm not looking for answers just some clever entertainment.


----------



## artemis09

It was an entertaining film, but sometimes people can't help but want to analyze. And this is slightly random, but ****SPOILERS**** I only just realized David was singing "The Man Who Broke The Bank At Monte Carlo" in the haircut scene.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> It was an entertaining film, but sometimes people can't help but want to analyze. And this is slightly random, but ****SPOILERS**** I only just realized David was singing "The Man Who Broke The Bank At Monte Carlo" in the haircut scene.



Especially this film, which was obviously written with the intention of being analyzed.  There have to be 20+ literary/artistic references.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Especially this film, which was obviously written with the intention of being analyzed.  There have to be 20+ literary/artistic references.


haha what can i say, scaffold a character using lawrence of arabia and "ozymandias" and i will be analyzing the **** out of that character, i don't make the rules. there's _so much _there.


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> Another A:C thought which I haven't really seen any critics address.  There's something really appropriate about casting perhaps the most infamously sexual actor of a generation as a neutered android.  It's like a sublimation of his persona that lends credence to the character's psychosis and rage.  I'm not sure if that makes sense.



This is really interesting!


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> haha what can i say, scaffold a character using lawrence of arabia and "ozymandias" and i will be analyzing the **** out of that character, i don't make the rules. there's _so much _there.



+Miton's Paradise Lost!
_
"To reign is worth ambition though in Hell:
Better to reign in Hell, then serve in Heav'n"_


----------



## Just Askin

Thoughts and prayers with Manchester.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It's so awful. A reminder that we should not be so mean to each other.


----------



## Allie28

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It's so awful. A reminder that we should not be so mean to each other.



Truly.  At the end of the day we're all human and there are far more serious matters going on in our world.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Hi everyone, I know we might not all see eye to eye, and I'm kind of new here but I know several of you live in the U.K. and I just wanted to say I hope no one here is effected by the attack in Manchester tonight!


----------



## lunadeagosto

So sad, my nephew is nine years old and, she likes Ariana. To think in so many minors and children hurts and terrified... Prayers from Spain


----------



## Hackensack

Interesting initiative from DMC to support "emerging directors."  Probably an indication of how MF spends some of his time these days.

http://www.itsnicethat.com/news/rob...paign=Feed:+itsnicethat/SlXC+(It's+Nice+That)

My great sympathy, from the US, for the Manchester attack.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Interesting initiative from DMC to support "emerging directors."  Probably an indication of how MF spends some of his time these days.
> 
> http://www.itsnicethat.com/news/rob...paign=Feed:+itsnicethat/SlXC+(It's+Nice+That)
> 
> My great sympathy, from the US, for the Manchester attack.



Watched the trailer - looks interesting and great to learn DMC (and Michael) is nurturing new talent! Wasn't there an article about DMC's involvement in a TV project recently too?

Not personally affected by the tragedy in Manchester last night, but it's heartbreaking [emoji174]


----------



## mchris55

Children. CHILDREN. 
Sickening.

And I apologize for the crude statement made by the ignorant, illiterate moron that unfortunately resides in our WH.


----------



## Allie28

Michael's production company, DMC, is funding short films and the first one will be released this month....

_London-based director Kibwe Tavares has unveiled a trailer for his upcoming short film Robot & Scarecrow, made for Michael Fassbender and Conor McCaughan’s production company DMC Film and social media network Vero. It has been funded through a partnership initiative founded by the companies to support emerging directors.  Michael Fassbender says of the initiative: “[We] wanted to use the short film fund to build on our model of nurturing and developing relationships with emerging filmmakers.” _

http://www.itsnicethat.com/news/rob...tter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=intsocial

ETA:  More on the film....

*DMC Film*‏ @DMCFilmOfficial 2m2 minutes ago
First look at how we transformed @holli_day into Robot for #RobotAndScarecrow > https://vimeo.com/215834209  > watch on @verotruesocial 31st May!

https://twitter.com/DMCFilmOfficial


----------



## Allie28

*What Other Blockbuster Villains Can Learn From David in Alien: Covenant
(Warning:  Spoilers are in the article)*

http://www.vulture.com/2017/05/alie...l-fassbender-villain.html?mid=twitter_vulture


----------



## mollie12

This is a good piece:

https://newrepublic.com/article/142824/androids-took-alien-franchise


----------



## Just Askin

If Michael has said he's taking part in The Ferrari Challenge America and the next scheduled race is Montreal 9-11th June, it's not that much of a thing to say' I predict Michael will be in Canada in a few weeks' , is it? Are your spider senses tingling and your oracles aligned...or did you just learn to read ?


----------



## Just Askin

People's ignorance and willingness to believe and hold credence with some tabloid rubbish across Fassydom is unbelievable.
Does anyone recall the '*actual* ' interview from a little while ago, when Michael was '_*actually*_ ' interviewed and was asked something like 'what's  something you would like to pass down to your kids?' And he laughingly answered " my blue eyes".  A link would be appreciated.  Now an online publication lifts the interview, puts its own negative spin on it before claiming it as it's own and 'fans' are reading it like it's some Sworn declaration!
Each day I'm less and less surprised by certain world leaders rise to the top.
So glad people on PF aren't part of this mindset.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## aprilmayjune

aww, it's sweet that our fan club missed us


----------



## readingnook

http://www.star2.com/people/2017/05...r-hollywood-confidential/#s0XmXIA9pGq8otjQ.99

Is this the "online" publication because I am so weirded out by the negative spin that kind of left me with ? like some sort of attitude, but maybe it's lost in the translation.  Y'all chime in and tell me.

I did take away from this:
"But strong women, yes, I always look for that. Self confidence, a good nature, good spirit, and a kindness I suppose, but definitely strength. Strength of mind and strength of spirit."


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Throwback Thursday (it's still Thursday for me) I love smiling happy Fassy! I think this one is from some film festival promoting Haywire (great film btw even though he's not in it much). The shark smile kills me every time!


----------



## Just Askin

May '17


----------



## ScorpionDoom

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3711190
> 
> May '17


Oh my god, at first glance I thought he was wearing a **** hat and I nearly had a heart attack

He looks good though!


----------



## Allie28

ScorpionDoom said:


> Oh my god, at first glance I thought he was wearing a **** hat and I nearly had a heart attack
> 
> He looks good though!



LOL!!  He does look good though!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Since @Just Askin posted that lovely photo of Fassy at the Ferrari challenge here's a great article about it! I must have missed it at the time, sorry it it's been posted already.

http://robbreport.com/automobiles/c...the-ferrari-challenge-at-laguna-seca-2713511/


----------



## Just Askin

ScorpionDoom said:


> Oh my god, at first glance I thought he was wearing a **** hat and I nearly had a heart attack
> 
> He looks good though!


I had to check what that was..lol..not in this lifetime!
If anything it would be..


----------



## Just Askin

Off Topic but......Today's a good day to be a gooner


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

It's so quiet on here today, hope everyone is enjoying your weekend! Well I'm bored so I did an image search of Fassy on google and these lovely photos all come up on the first page, figured I'd post here for everyone's enjoyment. As you can tell I really enjoy the black and white ones!


----------



## Just Askin

Poirot 2005...and you thought it was just about a dusty old detective!


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3712954
> View attachment 3712955
> View attachment 3712956
> 
> Poirot 2005...and you thought it was just about a dusty old detective!



LOL they tried to crop out her extremely rigid hand in the first gif.  But that's the best quality I've ever seen of that show.  He was quite beautiful in it.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> LOL they tried to crop out her extremely rigid hand in the first gif.  But that's the best quality I've ever seen of that show.  He was quite beautiful in it.


I just made them. Nothing cropped from the shot. Unfortunately couldn't get the sheet to fall off


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> I just made them. Nothing cropped from the shot. Unfortunately couldn't get the sheet to fall off


Well, I've definitely seen a version of that show where her whole hand is in the frame.


----------



## Hackensack

I saw Alien Covenant again today, and was able to enjoy it even more, since I knew what was going to happen next (if that makes sense.)  One thing I noticed, and I noticed it even the first time too--very early on, Walter takes one of the embryos out of the drawer and is about to walk away with it when the ion storm hits.  What is he doing with it?  Does Walter have the urge to experiment too?  Anyway, a good film the second time around.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> I just made them. Nothing cropped from the shot. Unfortunately couldn't get the sheet to fall off



lol, sometimes you can't win for losing.  One thing I always take away from his love scenes is he looks like an amazing kisser.  

I think this is new....

https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/s...the-new-arab?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=sf


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I saw Alien Covenant again today, and was able to enjoy it even more, since I knew what was going to happen next (if that makes sense.)  One thing I noticed, and I noticed it even the first time too--very early on, Walter takes one of the embryos out of the drawer and is about to walk away with it when the ion storm hits.  What is he doing with it?  Does Walter have the urge to experiment too?  Anyway, a good film the second time around.


Think he's supposed to be moving it to the next stage of incubation. Don't think their frozen.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Well, I've definitely seen a version of that show where her whole hand is in the frame.


Just had to watch that bit again..just for clarity you understand . You can see her hand behind him a bit longer in the scene. Is that what you meant?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I just made them. Nothing cropped from the shot. Unfortunately couldn't get the sheet to fall off



Lol, who cares about her hand especially when there's so much else to savour there [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> lol, sometimes you can't win for losing.  One thing I always take away from his love scenes is he looks like an amazing kisser.
> 
> I think this is new....
> 
> https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/s...the-new-arab?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=sf



Just took a look at the New Arab article and noticed yet again the way in which Michael is often described as "German born Irish actor..." which I find very curious. I don't recall seeing other actors similarly described, for example Saoirse Ronan (American born Irish actress) , Katherine Waterstone (British born American actress)  Nicole Kidman (American born Australian actress) so why Michael?

Totally agree Michael looks like an amazing kisser!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Hackensack said:


> I saw Alien Covenant again today, and was able to enjoy it even more, since I knew what was going to happen next (if that makes sense.)  One thing I noticed, and I noticed it even the first time too--very early on, Walter takes one of the embryos out of the drawer and is about to walk away with it when the ion storm hits.  What is he doing with it?  Does Walter have the urge to experiment too?  Anyway, a good film the second time around.


That's an interesting take I didn't think of that! I just assumed the embryo died, like a miscarriage, and he was going to dispose of it.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Just took a look at the New Arab article and noticed yet again the way in which Michael is often described as "German born Irish actor..." which I find very curious. I don't recall seeing other actors similarly described, for example Saoirse Ronan (American born Irish actress) , Katherine Waterstone (British born American actress)  Nicole Kidman (American born Australian actress) so why Michael?
> 
> Totally agree Michael looks like an amazing kisser!



I think it's because all these are mainly Anglo-Saxon English speaking countries. Not much difference among them especially in term of language but Germany is very much the other story.


----------



## gingerglory

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> That's an interesting take I didn't think of that! I just assumed the embryo died, like a miscarriage, and he was going to dispose of it.


Me too. I watched it again today. He put it in a bin which has a disposal sign on. Before doing it, he observed the embryo carefully and looked like it's damaged and there was blood.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> Me too. I watched it again today. He put it in a bin which has a disposal sign on. Before doing it, he observed the embryo carefully and looked like it's damaged and there was blood.


Oh. Didn't notice the bin bit. So that's a good enough reason for me to go see it again tomorrow, surely


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

gingerglory said:


> Me too. I watched it again today. He put it in a bin which has a disposal sign on. Before doing it, he observed the embryo carefully and looked like it's damaged and there was blood.


Oh now I definitely want to see it again and see what else I notice. I find whenever I watch a film more then once there's always something new I notice!


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Just had to watch that bit again..just for clarity you understand . You can see her hand behind him a bit longer in the scene. Is that what you meant?



I didn't mean to sound critical.   I just remember when I first watched this episode, I found the movement of the hand on the bed really odd.  It's hard to get the right frame with youtube, but this is close to what I meant:


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I didn't mean to sound critical.   I just remember when I first watched this episode, I found the movement of the hand on the bed really odd.  It's hard to get the right frame with youtube, but this is close to what I meant:


Yeah I get you. Can't get it all in cos limited with size. Tumblr gives you 3m for a gif but it's very low on PF so really have to keep it tight.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3713241
> View attachment 3713242



lol, it looks like the hand that pops up out of the grave at the end of a horror film.


----------



## Hackensack

Thanks for all the answers about Walter!  I'm glad for a benign explanation.  Another thing I noticed: in the opening scene, when Weyland tells David to get his tea, David's lip curls and eyebrow goes up, ever so slightly.  Wonderful subtlety by Michael that tells us everything.

Here's an interesting article describing the development of David's character from _Prometheus _to _Covenant, _and makes some very striking comparisons to Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein_ and romantic heroes/villains.
https://comicsverse.com/romanticism-prometheus-alien-covenant/


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Thanks for all the answers about Walter!  I'm glad for a benign explanation.  Another thing I noticed: in the opening scene, when Weyland tells David to get his tea, David's lip curls and eyebrow goes up, ever so slightly.  Wonderful subtlety by Michael that tells us everything.
> 
> Here's an interesting article describing the development of David's character from _Prometheus _to _Covenant, _and makes some very striking comparisons to Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein_ and romantic heroes/villains.
> https://comicsverse.com/romanticism-prometheus-alien-covenant/


Good article, thanks.
I totally agree about the tiniest 'look' . It sets the table right from the start. It's those little details that help make him so good. I, obviously lol, watched Poirot again yesterday. Even in 2005 , all the little eye raises and slightest of looks. Same thing makes your heart break for Brandon in Shame. Michael Fassbender, naked and having a threesome is NOT supposed to make you cry! Damn his acting genius lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

A couple of people posted these pics of Tomb Raider filming in London last weekend.

Michael visited  the Tomb Raider set last Sunday, 21st May:


----------



## Just Askin

Why would someone chop a collage up to omit the location, post it on twitter and then thank someone else for pointing out the location? You already knew cos you cropped it out


----------



## Just Askin

http://collider.com/alien-covenant-ridley-scott-michael-fassbender-interview/
This is good interview about the double Michael scene.


----------



## Just Askin

Don't know about anyone else but I find myself quite wary about posting some pics I see. Even though they are obviously open to public or I wouldn't see them in the first place.  People happy spotting Michael, post a pic, pic is shared and then people who refuse to believe Michael has been in a relationship with Alicia for over 2.5 yrs go on the attack, questioning and berating. Can you imagine how that must feel.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Don't know about anyone else but I find myself quite wary about posting some pics I see. Even though they are obviously open to public or I wouldn't see them in the first place.  People happy spotting Michael, post a pic, pic is shared and then people who refuse to believe Michael has been in a relationship with Alicia for over 2.5 yrs go on the attack, questioning and berating. Can you imagine how that must feel.


It's really a shame. We could start posting his photos in Alicia's thread instead? It's more peaceful there!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It's really a shame. We could start posting his photos in Alicia's thread instead? It's more peaceful there!


I deliberately stay away from Alicia's thread because I don't want people who already like to dig at me to sully her thread too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I deliberately stay away from Alicia's thread because I don't want people who already like to dig at me to sully her thread too.


Good point.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael and Alicia celebrating at Noel Gallaghers 50th today. Guest list looks crazy 


Noels Wife Sara MacDonald


Small party in his tiny Garden lol
What a way to spend a Bank Holiday Monday


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Michael and Alicia celebrating at Noel Gallaghers 50th today. Guest list looks crazy


Cool.  How do they know each other?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Cool.  How do they know each other?


Who knows. But partying at Glastonbury 2014


----------



## Just Askin

I remember there was talk about an Oasis film some years back. Noel suppose to have said he wanted Michael to play him


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> What a way to spend a Bank Holiday Monday.


Alicia is next to the brunette with the blonde girl on the left corner, right? Looks like a nice garden party.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I remember there was talk about an Oasis film some years back. Noel suppose to have said he wanted Michael to play him


Well, he has great taste!

Is Noel the nice one or is it Liam? I know one of them is kind of crazy, but I can never keep the two straight.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia is next to the brunette with the blonde girl on the left corner, right? Looks like a nice garden party.


Yeah


----------



## Singra

Hackensack said:


> Thanks for all the answers about Walter!  I'm glad for a benign explanation.  Another thing I noticed: in the opening scene, when Weyland tells David to get his tea, David's lip curls and eyebrow goes up, ever so slightly.  Wonderful subtlety by Michael that tells us everything.
> 
> Here's an interesting article describing the development of David's character from _Prometheus _to _Covenant, _and makes some very striking comparisons to Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein_ and romantic heroes/villains.
> https://comicsverse.com/romanticism-prometheus-alien-covenant/


That was an interesting article, thanks for posting. John Logan was one of the writers so the thematic links weren't surprising (especially if you watched Penny Dreadful) but the summary in the article was very useful. 

I was divided about the movie but I think it's interesting enough that it'll last beyond many of the other summer movie blockbusters currently being released.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> Thanks for all the answers about Walter!  I'm glad for a benign explanation.  Another thing I noticed: in the opening scene, when Weyland tells David to get his tea, David's lip curls and eyebrow goes up, ever so slightly.  Wonderful subtlety by Michael that tells us everything.
> 
> Here's an interesting article describing the development of David's character from _Prometheus _to _Covenant, _and makes some very striking comparisons to Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein_ and romantic heroes/villains.
> https://comicsverse.com/romanticism-prometheus-alien-covenant/


really interesting article! especially the point that "David may be the Creature, but he sees himself as Dr. Frankenstein." IMO david's not wrong there. the doctor in the novel is the real monster but also a coward--David embraces the monstrosity but lacks the cowardice (which is, after all, a human trait). it's probably not a coincidence that he misattributed "ozymandias" to byron instead of a more famous Romantic poet like wordsworth...david is pretty much a textbook byronic hero.


----------



## Just Askin

*Thought this might be of interest to some..er..visitors to PF*
*

*
*

*


----------



## aprilmayjune

Oh no, poor her...


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Oh no, poor her...


...and get paid! Life is unfair...


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> ...and get paid! Life is unfair...



No, I'm thinking about the mob about to descend on her, if past behavior is any indication


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Yeah
> View attachment 3713742



Thank you I was about to ask too!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Cool.  How do they know each other?



Can somebody tell me about the guest list?


----------



## Esizzle

Noel Gallagher? REALLY?

Michael sure likes to be friends with some interesting people who make interesting (read: racist) comments. Sir Racist Scott, old racist hag Rampling and now Noel. Oh well, happy birthday Noel.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Can somebody tell me about the guest list?



Michael and Noel were pictured together at Glastonbury in June 2014 so probably struck up a friendship then. Noel was on the same Graham Norton show as Michael earlier this month and was pictured at the Alien Covenant after party with Michael later that same evening; presumably Michael invited him and took him back there after recording GN. Noel's wife Sara was there too and she organised Noel's 50th birthday party so I'm guessing that's when she invited Michael and Alicia.

I don't think a guest list for the party has been publicised but there were many A list names at Noel's party - Madonna, Kate Moss, Bono, Damon Albarn, Stella McCartney.
Here's an article that gives a list of those known to be in attendance:
https://www.goss.ie/featured/pics-m...na-party-noel-gallaghers-birthday-bash-104474


----------



## readingnook

Thanks, that was exactly what I wanted to know!  Sounds like it was bigger than the one photo suggested.

I don't know what it is but I'm thrilled to see Michael on the Tomb Raider set!


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.carscoops.com/2017/05/the-next-steve-mcqueen-michael.html


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

His name is at the racing car. Like this side shoot. It really give him a racer feel[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Just Askin

I predict Michael will be in Montreal between the 9-11th June. I predict Michael will be in Ontario between 14-16th July. I predict Michael will be in Wisconsin between 11-13 August. I predict Michael would be in Austin, Texas between 15-17th Sept. He will then put in an appearance in Florida at the end of September. Am I psychic? Do I feel it in my waters? Nope. I just read the Ferrari Challenge schedule after he took part in the Ferrari course in Austin in Nov and read an interview where he stated he wanted to take part.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> I predict Michael will be in Montreal between the 9-11th June. I predict Michael will be in Ontario between 14-16th July. I predict Michael will be in Wisconsin between 11-13 August. I predict Michael would be in Austin, Texas between 15-17th Sept. He will then put in an appearance in Florida at the end of September. Am I psychic? Do I feel it in my waters? Nope. I just read the Ferrari Challenge schedule after he took part in the Ferrari course in Austin in Nov and read an interview where he stated he wanted to take part.


lol take it easy, basic deductive reasoning is really hard for some people.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I predict Michael will be in Montreal between the 9-11th June. I predict Michael will be in Ontario between 14-16th July. I predict Michael will be in Wisconsin between 11-13 August. I predict Michael would be in Austin, Texas between 15-17th Sept. He will then put in an appearance in Florida at the end of September. Am I psychic? Do I feel it in my waters? Nope. I just read the Ferrari Challenge schedule after he took part in the Ferrari course in Austin in Nov and read an interview where he stated he wanted to take part.



And if he does well enough he should also be at the Final in Florence between 26th and 29th October.
I think he did say he wasn't planning on being at all of them though, wasn't it 4 or 5 of the challenges?


----------



## Just Askin

So everyone is allowed to take a pop at pf but we're never supposed to do the same back. Why not? Just Michael fans the same as the rest. Some of us don't have any issues with what people think about relationship statuses but can't stand the nonsensical and constant derogatory attacks on a certain someone. So caught up in trying to prove a point, some blogs don't even seem to realise how much they actually mock not only those that disagree with them but Michael himself.
Don't know if people are aware how heavily modded this forum is. It's not the actual posters that choose what can and can't be posted. We don't get to carefully choose what anons or dm's get seen. We are all posting under the same rules on here, all subject to having posts deleted or edited, all subject to bans if we break the rules.
 Yet apparently we are the scum of Fassydom?!  We are the ones that manipulate pics, cropping and chopping. We are the ones who post selective text to fit our story. Nah mate. Love Michael to bits. If he carries on producing great work, stays as sweet as he is and stays happy in his life then all is well in Fassydom as far as I'm concerned. Look up occasionally. Constantly looking down can lead to tripping over your own feet and unless you're alling smack on to Michael's lap..then that's never a good thing.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

"Chewie would be a sensitive lover"


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> So everyone is allowed to take a pop at pf but we're never supposed to do the same back. Why not? Just Michael fans the same as the rest. Some of us don't have any issues with what people think about relationship statuses but can't stand the nonsensical and constant derogatory attacks on a certain someone. So caught up in trying to prove a point, some blogs don't even seem to realise how much they actually mock not only those that disagree with them but Michael himself.
> Don't know if people are aware how heavily modded this forum is. It's not the actual posters that choose what can and can't be posted. We don't get to carefully choose what anons or dm's get seen. We are all posting under the same rules on here, all subject to having posts deleted or edited, all subject to bans if we break the rules.
> Yet apparently we are the scum of Fassydom?!  We are the ones that manipulate pics, cropping and chopping. We are the ones who post selective text to fit our story. Nah mate. Love Michael to bits. If he carries on producing great work, stays as sweet as he is and stays happy in his life then all is well in Fassydom as far as I'm concerned. Look up occasionally. Constantly looking down can lead to tripping over your own feet and unless you're alling smack on to Michael's lap..then that's never a good thing.



lol, love us or hate us, or love to hate us, they can never seem to quit us.  They say they never read here but they must as they seem to know exactly what's being posted here at any given minute.  Also, tweeting or posting pics moments after they're posted here (and conveniently leaving out the source) sort of gives them away too.  

I've loved being a member of PF.  Because it's moderated it's been a relatively pleasant environment for discussion.  Members are expected to be grown ups here and civil towards each other.  This is not the only site I read but it is the only one where I post.  Reading some of the vile, vicious crap on other sites makes me appreciate PF even more.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

Thanks JA for posting the only parts of Eden Lake I can bear to watch!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Noel Gallagher? REALLY?
> 
> Michael sure likes to be friends with some interesting people who make interesting (read: racist) comments. Sir Racist Scott, old racist hag Rampling and now Noel. Oh well, happy birthday Noel.


I guess I have to look up Gallagher, but the other two, um yeah....

The other things that happen here amaze me.

"We must protect them", jfc, what IS going on in social media? People with differing opinions (though others don't believe they should have them), a geriatric anarchist insulting owners of tumblr blogs, and then, the same person under different aliases telling the owners of a twitter page what SHE should write about, and let's not get into what happens here....COVFEFE!!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

that's such a coincidence, my new band Geriatric Anarchist is playing friday night, invites for everyone!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I guess I have to look up Gallagher, but the other two, um yeah....
> 
> The other things that happen here amaze me.
> 
> "We must protect them", jfc, what IS going on in social media? People with differing opinions (though others don't believe they should have them), a geriatric anarchist insulting owners of tumblr blogs, and then, the same person under different aliases telling the owners of a twitter page what SHE should write about, and let's not get into what happens here....COVFEFE!!!!


Noel and his brother Liam...yes look them up. 

Some people thing michaels purseforum page is SO important in what it does. Holier than thou and all that. Mess. 

COVFEFE! HAHA!!!!!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> that's such a coincidence, my new band Geriatric Anarchist is playing friday night, invites for everyone!


It's shade I don't understand but I'll be there. Is COVFEFE the opening act or not?


----------



## Just Askin

People trying to be


when inside it's like


Loved Michael in Poirot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Can somebody tell me about the guest list?



Just came across this first hand account of who was at Noel's party and some of the highlights, by Gordon Smart, a fellow guest:

http://www.radiox.co.uk/news/highlights-noel-gallagher-narcos-50th-party-photos/


Here are the extracts where Michael (and Alicia) are mentioned:










There are a few anecdotes included; sounds like it was a phenomenal party which lasted from Saturday to Monday! [emoji322][emoji126][emoji483][emoji482][emoji482][emoji485][emoji485][emoji485][emoji126][emoji483][emoji483][emoji322][emoji126][emoji322][emoji126][emoji484][emoji484][emoji484][emoji484][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji126][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Just came across this first hand account of who was at Noel's party and some of the highlights, by Gordon Smart, a fellow guest:
> 
> http://www.radiox.co.uk/news/highlights-noel-gallagher-narcos-50th-party-photos/
> 
> 
> Here are the extracts where Michael (and Alicia) are mentioned:
> 
> View attachment 3715755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715758
> 
> 
> There are a few anecdotes included; sounds like it was a phenomenal party which lasted from Saturday to Monday! [emoji322][emoji126][emoji483][emoji482][emoji482][emoji485][emoji485][emoji485][emoji126][emoji483][emoji483][emoji322][emoji126][emoji322][emoji126][emoji484][emoji484][emoji484][emoji484][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji126][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


okay, while MF's clean shirt is riveting and all, i'm dying to know who lit her boyfriend's **** on fire. "Un-named actress" rules out Alicia and Lily James--any other guesses?


----------



## Esizzle

Cocaine parties do usually last the entire weekend. I hope Michael and Alicia had tons of fun! The party sounds like it would have blown them away!


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> okay, while MF's clean shirt is riveting and all, i'm dying to know who lit her boyfriend's **** on fire. "Un-named actress" rules out Alicia and Lily James--any other guesses?


WHy are you looking at MF's shirt when you can look at his pants. Look carefully in a HD pic.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> okay, while MF's clean shirt is riveting and all, i'm dying to know who lit her boyfriend's **** on fire. "Un-named actress" rules out Alicia and Lily James--any other guesses?


I know, I know, now that's a blind gossip I can get down with. So much fun! 

Is it bad that I want it to be Alicia? If she's like me, she thinks racing is dangerous and was mad as hell when he returned home?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I know, I know, now that's a blind gossip I can get down with. So much fun!
> 
> Is it bad that I want it to be Alicia? If she's like me, she thinks racing is dangerous and was mad as hell when he returned home?



Loool, Alicia doesn't strike me as the suitcase burning type... Sadie Frost and Poppy Delevingne were also in attendance....I can imagine Sadie doing it, or Poppy who was going wild swinging on a giant disco ball...[emoji6]


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> It's shade I don't understand but I'll be there. Is COVFEFE the opening act or not?


Most of us were done with COVFEFE last November. The opening act will be Spring Break, the band that played at MF's bday party. I'll be there AMJ, make sure the adult beverages are flowing.

I always sip my tea, don't get confused.


----------



## allanrvj

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3697846
> 
> 12/5/17 Laguna Seca


my god he's so freaking hot


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, Alicia doesn't strike me as the suitcase burning type... Sadie Frost and Poppy Delevingne were also in attendance....I can imagine Sadie doing it, or Poppy who was going wild swinging on a giant disco ball...[emoji6]


Oh, you, the voice of reason! 

Sadie is a good guess, and she's totally crazy, but poppy is not much of an actress. I love Noel's "who invited you to madonna". 

This is how I like my gossip, just good and lighthearted fun!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oh, you, the voice of reason!
> 
> Sadie is a good guess, and she's totally crazy, but poppy is not much of an actress. I love Noel's "who invited you to madonna".
> 
> This is how I like my gossip, just good and lighthearted fun!



Yes - Noel's greeting to Madonna was classic [emoji23][emoji23]

ITA Poppy isn't much of an actress but she doesn't let that put her off describing herself as such!

Loved the account of Bob Geldof being found asleep under a table too. From the accounts I've read from those at the party it was fantastic and Sara set the bar very high, "laying down the gauntlet to all wives in the future"




Yes it's nice to have good lighthearted fun gossip instead of the vicious snark [emoji3]

Btw - have you seen inside Aynhoe Park? Feast your eyes here:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/h...e-park-oxfordshire-englands-best-party-hotel/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - Noel's greeting to Madonna was classic [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> ITA Poppy isn't much of an actress but she doesn't let that put her off describing herself as such!
> 
> Loved the account of Bob Geldof being found asleep under a table too. From the accounts I've read from those at the party it was fantastic and Sara set the bar very high, "laying down the gauntlet to all wives in the future"
> 
> View attachment 3715802
> 
> 
> Yes it's nice to have good lighthearted fun gossip instead of the vicious snark [emoji3]
> 
> Btw - have you seen inside Aynhoe Park? Feast your eyes here:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/h...e-park-oxfordshire-englands-best-party-hotel/


Amazing place! Oxfordshire is about the best of English countryside! 

Sir Bob taking a nap under the table.  That's just too funny. Those rowdy kids were probably making too much noise for him. 

Poppy thinks of herself as an actress? LMAO.


----------



## pearlyqueen

For those of us in the U.K. there will be a screening of Song to Song - at the Edinburgh Film Festival!

http://variety.com/2017/film/global...cars-3-at-edinburgh-film-festival-1202448555/

Plus - the UK now has a general release date of 7th July! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

Does a pic from a private party with Michael being spotted in the background, highlighted and then posted on social media constitute as delving into his private life? Just asking


----------



## Esizzle

Talking about "privacy" on a celebrity gossip website.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That's only the case when the picture doesn't fit their narrative. Ignore them...just saying.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

https://geektyrant.com/news/amusing...the-problems-and-plot-holes-of-alien-covenant
I haven't watched this video yet, but it seems interesting and probably have Fassy in it so I figured I'd share.


----------



## Just Askin

Trespass Against Us


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> https://geektyrant.com/news/amusing...the-problems-and-plot-holes-of-alien-covenant
> I haven't watched this video yet, but it seems interesting and probably have Fassy in it so I figured I'd share.


LOL I love these plot holes videos. Check out cinemasins on youtube. Theirs are always so funny. Here is the one they did recently for Assassins Creed.


----------



## aprilmayjune

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> https://geektyrant.com/news/amusing...the-problems-and-plot-holes-of-alien-covenant
> I haven't watched this video yet, but it seems interesting and probably have Fassy in it so I figured I'd share.


okay that was _very _funny lol


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> LOL I love these plot holes videos. Check out cinemasins on youtube. Theirs are always so funny. Here is the one they did recently for Assassins Creed.



gah i only made it five minutes in.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> gah i only made it five minutes in.


Its even harder to watch than the actual movie. Speaking of which, I do not know how I sat through 2 hours of that.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Its even harder to watch than the actual movie. Speaking of which, I do not know how I sat through 2 hours of that.


It's just not possible for every one of any actor's movies to be good. The most brilliant artists make duds sometimes. So it's really not that big a deal, big picture, that AC was _so bad. _

I think I'm baffled by its badness more than anything else because it could have been so good? Incredible cast, an incredible world to play in, cool special effects, the seed of a great idea...and it completely missed the mark, in large part I think from taking itself so damn seriously.

There's probably an interesting comparison between AC and The Counselor to be made, if I thought about it for more than half a second.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Esizzle said:


> LOL I love these plot holes videos. Check out cinemasins on youtube. Theirs are always so funny. Here is the one they did recently for Assassins Creed.



Lol yes I love those videos! I wanted to like Assassins Creed I really did but it was bad. I think maybe the script needed one or two more rewrites and it would have been better. Like the idea was good, but it has a lot of problems. Fassy looks hot in it and that was probably the best part of the whole movie!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

JA & pearlyqueen - I hope you and everyone you know and love in the U.K. are doing okay tonight/morning. Is anyone else on the board live in London? What dreadful news... stay safe, everyone.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> JA & pearlyqueen - I hope you and everyone you know and love in the U.K. are doing okay tonight/morning. Is anyone else on the board live in London? What dreadful news... stay safe, everyone.



Agreed, and love to you all [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> JA & pearlyqueen - I hope you and everyone you know and love in the U.K. are doing okay tonight/morning. Is anyone else on the board live in London? What dreadful news... stay safe, everyone.





aprilmayjune said:


> Agreed, and love to you all [emoji173]️


Thank You.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> JA & pearlyqueen - I hope you and everyone you know and love in the U.K. are doing okay tonight/morning. Is anyone else on the board live in London? What dreadful news... stay safe, everyone.



Thank you and aprilmayjune. 

Not directly affected by last night's horror, feeling desperately sorry for those caught up in it. God knows where they will strike next or when this will end.


----------



## mchris55

We are with you. Ignore the clown!!!


----------



## Hackensack

Michael might be on the move.  There's a tweet from a couple of hours ago that spotted him at Stansted.  No photo, no date given, though it seemed like today.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.dailyedge.ie/michael-fassbender-guinness-3416095-Jun2017/
Humorous article


----------



## Just Askin

Old..Mentions Michael 

Yep ..what he said still stands


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Michael might be on the move.  There's a tweet from a couple of hours ago that spotted him at Stansted.  No photo, no date given, though it seemed like today.



Likely a short hop flight - most flights from Stansted are to European destinations...maybe to Ireland?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Likely a short hop flight - most flights from Stansted are to European destinations...maybe to Ireland?


Or Portugal! Hopefully he took that workaholic of his with him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Or Portugal! Hopefully he took that workaholic of his with him.



Maybe, but I think Ireland is more likely, and Tomb Raider hasn't wrapped yet so Alicia is probably still in London.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe, but I think Ireland is more likely, and Tomb Raider hasn't wrapped yet so Alicia is probably still in London.


OMG, I'm so sick of that movie and it hasn't even been released yet.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

He could be on the way to Canada, the Monteral Ferrari challenge starts on Friday and I would imagine he gets to do a practice run before. I don't know anything about the challenge so maybe I'm way off lol.


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> He could be on the way to Canada, the Monteral Ferrari challenge starts on Friday and I would imagine he gets to do a practice run before. I don't know anything about the challenge so maybe I'm way off lol.


So is racing his thing now? Does Ferrari pay him to do this?


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> So is racing his thing now? Does Ferrari pay him to do this?



My impression is that most of the other amateur racers have to pay for their cars and to participate, but that he's probably comp'ed for almost everything.  He's advertisement for them, hence the features in Ferrari magazines.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> My impression is that most of the other amateur racers have to pay for their cars and to participate, but that he's probably comp'ed for almost everything.  He's advertisement for them, hence the features in Ferrari magazines.


ok thats what I thought too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> My impression is that most of the other amateur racers have to pay for their cars and to participate, but that he's probably comp'ed for almost everything.  He's advertisement for them, hence the features in Ferrari magazines.



Michael did explain in a recent interview that the Ferrari Challenge is for Ferrari owners, but he was approached by Ferrari last year and invited to take part so participation for him is free.

He may well be headed to Montreal later this week but definitely not from Stansted Airport, lol


----------



## Just Askin

I have some gossip for this gossip thread. So apparently Michael's Wikipedia page is going to be edited very soon to show a list of  every woman Michael has reportedly had any form of relationship with. Yep, someone admits to setting up a Wiki account for that sole purpose. So then if the list is altered or removed it will supposedly prove that the thousands of Wiki volunteers, Michael and/or his PR team are racist.

 With fans like these, aye?!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I have some gossip for this gossip thread. So apparently Michael's Wikipedia page is going to be edited very soon to show a list of  every woman Michael has reportedly had any form of relationship with. Yep, someone admits to setting up a Wiki account for that sole purpose. So then if the list is altered or removed it will supposedly prove that the thousands of Wiki volunteers, Michael and/or his PR team are racist.
> 
> With fans like these, aye?!!
> 
> View attachment 3721486



What? Are you serious?? What on earth does this person hope to achieve and haven't they anything better to do with their time...??

It's been some time since I visited Michael's wiki page but I can't imagine it's wildly inaccurate - will check it out later.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> I have some gossip for this gossip thread. So apparently Michael's Wikipedia page is going to be edited very soon to show a list of  every woman Michael has reportedly had any form of relationship with. Yep, someone admits to setting up a Wiki account for that sole purpose. So then if the list is altered or removed it will supposedly prove that the thousands of Wiki volunteers, Michael and/or his PR team are racist.
> ]



Every woman he's ever dated or looked at, all of them true loves--except for the woman he has been seeing since 2014, because that's fake PR.  I personally think that every one should be left off except for the one he's currently seeing.  When a couple is over, it's over; when a couple had a few dates that didn't really pan out into a relationship, forget it!  This editing project is more about fan fantasies than about anything relevant to his life.


----------



## Hackensack

http://entertainment.ie/cinema/news...ought-for-Universals-Dark-Universe/394061.htm

How about a romantic revisionist version of Hunchback?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I have some gossip for this gossip thread. So apparently Michael's Wikipedia page is going to be edited very soon to show a list of  every woman Michael has reportedly had any form of relationship with. Yep, someone admits to setting up a Wiki account for that sole purpose. So then if the list is altered or removed it will supposedly prove that the thousands of Wiki volunteers, Michael and/or his PR team are racist.
> 
> With fans like these, aye?!!
> View attachment 3721485
> 
> View attachment 3721486



What is this person trying to achieve? Very free with nothing else better to do ? Or want to demonstrate how past failed relationships make him more matured in life nowadays?! 

Used to read Hong King gossip magazines which love to list down all past relationships chronologically in details whenever there is romance, break up or marriage of a couple. But those are tabloids not wiki page.  Hence if that fellow wants to do that also fine but others have the rights to remove or edit it too.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I've never edited Wikipedia but wouldn't it be easiest to just remove his personal life section altogether? This "controversy" has happened before and everyone comes out of it looking childish.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I've never edited Wikipedia but wouldn't it be easiest to just remove his personal life section altogether? This "controversy" has happened before and everyone comes out of it looking childish.



There's no need for any "controversy" though; I haven't had a chance to look there yet but I'm guessing it's the same sad bunch who can't come to terms with him and Alicia being a couple. IMO deleting his whole personal life section would just be a form of censorship to appease that type of mentality.


----------



## miss clare

Found this on twitter


----------



## aprilmayjune

Yeah you know what **** that--here's the thing, no matter what happens to the Wikipedia  page, when you google him only one name comes up as partner.

End of [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Yeah you know what **** that--here's the thing, no matter what happens to the Wikipedia  page, when you google him only one name comes up as partner.
> 
> End of [emoji6]



Well I took a look at Michael's Wikipedia page and in his personal section there are 2 exes mentioned and Alicia who he has been in a relationship with since 2014. Nothing controversial there! 

I noticed at the bottom of the page was an option to view the edit history - this was quite enlightening. Over the past 18 months or so there were these edits of Michael's personal life by Wikipedia administrators:







Nothing to do with PR or racism as has apparently been alluded to from Just Askin's post.... I thought the admin's comments on the edits were amusing though!

The other edit/s were made by someone called BeatlesFass who I believe is probably the same person who comes across as a heavily invested fan but promotes her twitter page as some kind of authority on Michael; here's her contributions:




I also checked out Alicia's Wikipedia page and her personal section only mentions her relationship with Michael. However when I looked at her editing history it states that last weekend somebody attempted to "vandalise" her page by inserting this in her personal section:
" Vikander married a gorilla named George in 2012 but divorced him after 7 months after realizing he could not help her career".

I'd imagine the perpetrator was likely the same saddo who wants to edit Michael's page - too much of a coincidence, eh? 

Fortunately the entry was swiftly removed by Wikipedia - I hope the editing protection that was in place on Michael's page is still in situ and is extended to Alicia's if this pathetic behaviour continues.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> I've never edited Wikipedia but wouldn't it be easiest to just remove his personal life section altogether? This "controversy" has happened before and everyone comes out of it looking childish.


I personally like there to be some personal life on Wikipedia. It's been proven to be pretty accurate for the most part and there are arguments for getting it accepted as a valid source of info for educational purposes. This is the sort of sh*t that scuppers that argument. I don't see exes being made a big deal of on other people's pages...why Michael's? Well we know why and it's pathetic! Makes me cross too that this is going under the guise of highlighting racism. Aren't the 2 ladies named, other than Alicia, considered to be of ethnic minority both in Britain and the States?? I've had anons calling me racist for mentioning this today. Ok..like they know my family and friends lol. Best put my kids up for adoption now!  Can you imagine Michael's reaction if he ever heard any of this  . Too much real strife in the world to go inventing stuff.


----------



## Just Askin

miss clare said:


> Found this on twitter


I came across this the other day too. It was during TLBO filming.


----------



## Just Askin

This rubbish made me so cross...I just spent ten minutes looking for the bottle opener as my bottle of Bud lost its chill...only to realise it's a screw cap


----------



## Esizzle

Whats wrong with putting ex girlfriends names in personal life section? Does not reduce the importance of his current girlfriend so whats the big hoohaa about? Anything to create some drama I guess.


----------



## Just Askin

I personally don't think there's anything wrong in putting exes names in. That's how I kept track of Michaels dating history for a while. Being nosey myself, the more info the better. I just can't stand people making out they are on some kind of righteous crusade when they are actually just trying to score points. Having openly admitted that they would do anything to try and get a certain section of Michael's fans proved wrong just because.....some things seem disingenuous to me. Do other celebs have all their dating history listed?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I personally don't think there's anything wrong in putting exes names in. That's how I kept track of Michaels dating history for a while. Being nosey myself, the more info the better. I just can't stand people making out they are on some kind of righteous crusade when they are actually just trying to score points. Having openly admitted that they would do anything to try and get a certain section of Michael's fans proved wrong just because.....some things seem disingenuous to me. Do other celebs have all their dating history listed?



Point is that from what I can glean from checking the edits on Michael's Wikipedia page, some of the exes were listed but Wikipedia admins removed them. Oh and BeatlesFass was the other one who edited them out. 
If some people are trying to suggest there was a racist motive by fans/PR/Alicia blah blah that's just pathetic; but tbh I'm not surprised, these people are beneath contempt.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## ScorpionDoom

I hadn't actually looked at Michael's wikipedia page since I first started stanning so I went over there and I think what's listed there now for his personal life is fine. A little more detailed than necessary, but fine. 

For comparison, I visited other actors' pages and found that many of them have no dating history listed under their personal life section (ex. Chris Pine, Chris Evans, Tom Hiddleston). Others only list their spouse or the mothers of any children. I'd be totally fine with it if Michael's page did the same. 

But anyway, the part that I found the most interesting about different actors' wiki pages is the listing of their award wins and nominations. Michael's 103 noms and 51 wins is a real standout in his age group. Also interesting to see how little award recognition some very well-known actors have received.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Lovely passage about Michael from this book. Very apt at this time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lovely passage about Michael from this book. Very apt at this time.
> View attachment 3723050
> 
> View attachment 3723051



Totally agree with his sentiments.


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol can u imagine them being this thirsty


http://www.gossipcop.com/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-wedding-new-years-eve/


----------



## Hackensack

aprilmayjune said:


> lol can u imagine them being this thirsty
> View attachment 3723944
> 
> http://www.gossipcop.com/michael-fassbender-alicia-vikander-wedding-new-years-eve/


This is carefully crafted PR to draw attention away from an incredibly specific BI--or so I gather from the many PR experts who are commenting on another blog.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> This is carefully crafted PR to draw attention away from an incredibly specific BI--or so I gather from the many PR experts who are commenting on another blog.


lol the gossipcop thing came out first and the BI hours later, but they've attributed weirder qualities to his PR than the power of prescience, so why not? 

here's how i think it went down: amid the general hysteria after the word "marriage" started floating around the fassysphere, one of said pr experts was inspired to write chapter 32 of their Action Addict Alicia fanfic (working titles include "Raiding Her Own Tomb" and "Narcos-Themed Life") and submit it to blindgossip, a site they've apparently confused with ao3, though in their defense it does keep publishing their work and aspiring authors can't be choosy. sadly this chapter contained far too many exclamation points and had an overall sense of desperation that kept it from achieving the snarky heights of that one about the met gala, and its first-person point of view didn't allow for the riveting dramatic dialogue of that one about the restaurant. however, like charles dickens and other serialized authors of old, this author will rebound from a weak effort and gift us with a new chapter by like...next week, probably.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> lol the gossipcop thing came out first and the BI hours later, but they've attributed weirder qualities to his PR than the power of prescience, so why not?
> 
> here's how i think it went down: amid the general hysteria after the word "marriage" started floating around the fassysphere, one of said pr experts was inspired to write chapter 32 of their Action Addict Alicia fanfic (working titles include "Raiding Her Own Tomb" and "Narcos-Themed Life") and submit it to blindgossip, a site they've apparently confused with ao3, though in their defense it does keep publishing their work and aspiring authors can't be choosy. sadly this chapter contained far too many exclamation points and had an overall sense of desperation that kept it from achieving the snarky heights of that one about the met gala, and its first-person point of view didn't allow for the riveting dramatic dialogue of that one about the restaurant. however, like charles dickens and other serialized authors of old, this author will rebound from a weak effort and gift us with a new chapter by like...next week, probably.



Beautifully encapsulated! 

Seriously, I wonder how much lower these pathetic losers will sink fabricating all this addiction rubbish about Alicia. Really speaks volumes about what spiteful low life they are.


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol wow that BI could not have been more poorly timed. "Production delays" on a movie that wrapped...today. God that's embarrassing for certain "PR experts." 

Wonder if this means she'll be in Montreal this weekend?


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> lol wow that BI could not have been more poorly timed. "Production delays" on a movie that wrapped...today. God that's embarrassing for certain "PR experts."
> 
> Wonder if this means she'll be in Montreal this weekend?


HAHA! maybe they are just trying to drum up interest in this snoozefest that no one needed to be remade anyways.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> lol the gossipcop thing came out first and the BI hours later, but they've attributed weirder qualities to his PR than the power of prescience, so why not?
> 
> here's how i think it went down: amid the general hysteria after the word "marriage" started floating around the fassysphere, one of said pr experts was inspired to write chapter 32 of their Action Addict Alicia fanfic (working titles include "Raiding Her Own Tomb" and "Narcos-Themed Life") and submit it to blindgossip, a site they've apparently confused with ao3, though in their defense it does keep publishing their work and aspiring authors can't be choosy. sadly this chapter contained far too many exclamation points and had an overall sense of desperation that kept it from achieving the snarky heights of that one about the met gala, and its first-person point of view didn't allow for the riveting dramatic dialogue of that one about the restaurant. however, like charles dickens and other serialized authors of old, this author will rebound from a weak effort and gift us with a new chapter by like...next week, probably.



Jeez.  I was only gone a few days.  You guys can't be left alone.  There's pages of stuff I have to go through now...

eta.  Can someone just sum it up for me please?


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael did explain in a recent interview that the Ferrari Challenge is for Ferrari owners, but he was approached by Ferrari last year and invited to take part so participation for him is free.
> 
> He may well be headed to Montreal later this week but definitely not from Stansted Airport, lol



Another thing I found interesting from that same interview was he explained how they contacted him a few years ago, and that he was really interested in doing it, but he was so busy that they were only able to schedule it for this year.  Maybe that's partly why he cleared this year of other projects?  He seems to be enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Point is that from what I can glean from checking the edits on Michael's Wikipedia page, some of the exes were listed but Wikipedia admins removed them. Oh and BeatlesFass was the other one who edited them out.
> If some people are trying to suggest there was a racist motive by fans/PR/Alicia blah blah that's just pathetic; but tbh I'm not surprised, these people are beneath contempt.



Those edits shown were several months ago.  I wonder why they were edited at that point (well the editors did cite their reasons).  
So, this impending edit hasn't happened yet then?  And if so, can anyone edit these things?
The one on Alicia is just ridiculous though!  Unbelievable.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Lovely passage about Michael from this book. Very apt at this time.
> View attachment 3723050
> 
> View attachment 3723051



I like what he said, though I feel that Michael is too young to have a biography - just my opinion.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> lol the gossipcop thing came out first and the BI hours later, but they've attributed weirder qualities to his PR than the power of prescience, so why not?
> 
> here's how i think it went down: amid the general hysteria after the word "marriage" started floating around the fassysphere, one of said pr experts was inspired to write chapter 32 of their Action Addict Alicia fanfic (working titles include "Raiding Her Own Tomb" and "Narcos-Themed Life") and submit it to blindgossip, a site they've apparently confused with ao3, though in their defense it does keep publishing their work and aspiring authors can't be choosy. sadly this chapter contained far too many exclamation points and had an overall sense of desperation that kept it from achieving the snarky heights of that one about the met gala, and its first-person point of view didn't allow for the riveting dramatic dialogue of that one about the restaurant. however, like charles dickens and other serialized authors of old, this author will rebound from a weak effort and gift us with a new chapter by like...next week, probably.



Ha!  I love it, but please, ao3 is for real writers


----------



## Just Askin

Well it's been fun in the UK this week


----------



## Just Askin

*Come on Mikey,mate. Want you way higher than that by tomorrow afternoon*
*

*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

I have a hunch Michael went home to pick up Daddy at the start of the week to take him to Montreal. Boys and their toys and all that...


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> I have a hunch Michael went home to pick up Daddy at the start of the week to take him to Montreal. Boys and their toys and all that...


Thanks for the results.  Actually not too bad for someone in his second race who doesn't even own a car!  Hopefully we'll get pictures soon.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Thanks for the results.  Actually not too bad for someone in his second race who doesn't even own a car!  Hopefully we'll get pictures soon.


That's the standing after the first race last month. 2 races per weekend. 1st  race is 4.30pm Montreal time. Fingers crossed. I think he's doing great already.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> That's the standing after the first race last month. 2 races per weekend. 1st  race is 4.30pm Montreal time. Fingers crossed. I think he's doing great already.


Oh, I misunderstood.  Thanks for the info!  I also have a sense that he isn't exactly driven by ego in this--simply has a joy in racing.


----------



## Just Askin

Hmmm. He did say on Fallon  he'd take part in 3 or 4 races. Could be wrong but now I really don't think he's there.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where are you at peeps? Or more importantly where is mr fassbender?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Nice.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

I found the same post! Wasn't the 9th when Tomb Raider wrapped? I guess he must have been referring to when they vacationed there in December.


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I found the same post! Wasn't the 9th when Tomb Raider wrapped? I guess he must have been referring to when they vacationed there in December.
> View attachment 3728155


Er.. yeah. Sorry I thought that was read as obvious. Av only wrapped TR on Friday. She's also been spotted in London over the weekend. Was hoping Michael would show up in a fast car in Montreal but unfortunately not. Could be there anyway I suppose just watching. Could be home in Ireland. Nice weather in London next week. Let's see what it brings.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> Er.. yeah. Sorry I thought that was read as obvious. Av only wrapped TR on Friday. She's also been spotted in London over the weekend. Was hoping Michael would show up in a fast car in Montreal but unfortunately not. Could be there anyway I suppose just watching. Could be home in Ireland. Nice weather in London next week. Let's see what it brings.


Okay I was confused because it seemed like you were trying to present the post as being from yesterday, which of course you wouldn't do, silly me I should have known better.


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Okay I was confused because it seemed like you were trying to present the post as being from yesterday, which of course you wouldn't do, silly me I should have know better.


Wasn't trying to present it as anything other than what it was, a man on holiday in CR finding out MF and AV had stayed in the accommodation he's currently staying in (place looks amazing). I forget people still doubt they where in Costa Rica for 3 wks over Christmas. That's why things get confused I suppose. Reading from different pages. Glad it's clear now though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Er.. yeah. Sorry I thought that was read as obvious. Av only wrapped TR on Friday. She's also been spotted in London over the weekend. Was hoping Michael would show up in a fast car in Montreal but unfortunately not. Could be there anyway I suppose just watching. Could be home in Ireland. Nice weather in London next week. Let's see what it brings.



Lol, you actually needed to clarify this? Doesn't everyone with an interest in Michael and Alicia know they spent 2-3 weeks in Costa Rica over Christmas and New Year..??!!


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> Wasn't trying to present it as anything other than what it was, a man on holiday in CR finding out MF and AV had stayed in the accommodation he's currently staying in (place looks amazing). I forget people still doubt they where in Costa Rica for 3 wks over Christmas. That's why things get confused I suppose. Reading from different pages. Glad it's clear now though.


Of course I said it was silly of me to even let the thought cross my mind. End of.


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Of course I said it was silly of me to even let the thought cross my mind. End of.


Good job on finding it . I only got it through a friend of a friend of the person, mentioning it to me. Good hunting.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, you actually needed to clarify this? Doesn't everyone with an interest in Michael and Alicia know they spent 2-3 weeks in Costa Rica over Christmas and New Year..??!!


Some people have friends in guttery places so doubt everything. Not anyone on pf of course. We all have much more discerning tastes in where we get our info from.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Wasn't trying to present it as anything other than what it was, a man on holiday in CR finding out MF and AV had stayed in the accommodation he's currently staying in (place looks amazing). I forget people still doubt they where in Costa Rica for 3 wks over Christmas. That's why things get confused I suppose. Reading from different pages. Glad it's clear now though.


I knew exactly what you posted and exactly what the person writing meant. It's called reading comprehension which for some is a struggle. Pay them no mind.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> Good job on finding it . I only got it through a friend of a friend of the person, mentioning it to me. Good hunting.


Thanks, it was easy I just searched Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander on FB. Wow you have so many friends all over the world, that must be so exciting! I personally only have a small group of friends and none of them travel.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lol JA what's it like having so many people hang on your every word? Wish I got that much attention every time I posted!


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Thanks, it was easy I just searched Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander on FB. Wow you have so many friends all over the world, that must be so exciting! I personally only have a small group of friends and none of them travel.


Yes I do and it's great. London attracts many people from many places. Very multi cultural and I've met wonderful people from all over the world. Great for sharing views and ideas.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol JA what's it like having so many people hang on your every word? Wish I got that much attention every time I posted!


Hey, I've had a whole reem of blog posts just dedicated to deciding which way to spin my tumblr tag. All very exciting don't you know.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Hey, I've had a whole reem of blog posts just dedicated to deciding which way to spin my tumblr tag. All very exciting don't you know.


the one thing we can all agree on--nothing like validation from strangers on the internet!


----------



## Just Askin

Lol so I post from someone who is in CR saying they've been told Michael and Alicia stayed at that accommodation. I got it yesterday and it was dated the ninth. I posted it cos it was funny with the relationship goals thing. BUT apparently it's all part of a pr move. Give me a break. Just goes to show how some don't need much to make a mountain. It is what it is, no conspiracy, no ulterior motive. Just a funny post mentioning Michael and Alicia. Suppose we've been a bit quiet on pf due to ...well living a life, elections, work etc They must have missed us. Isn't there some just cause that could do with attention.


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Of course I said it was silly of me to even let the thought cross my mind. End of.


Dying at "end of"


----------



## Esizzle

It's creepy that hotels telling their customers which famous person stayed at their exact room. What kind of cheap hotel is Michael staying at?!


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Dying at "end of"


Funny you mention that. Someone recently went on a big rant about how PQ always uses that. Wish I could remember who it was. It was a very detailed post. So funny


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Funny you mention that. Someone recently went on a big rant about how PQ always uses that. Wish I could remember who it was. It was a very detailed post. So funny


Wasn't me. But yes that is why I was laughing.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> It's creepy that hotels telling their customers which famous person stayed at their exact room. What kind of cheap hotel is Michael staying at?!


Yeah I don't think I'd be pleased myself. Apparently the place is far from cheap, beach front, massive communal areas...so I've been told.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Wasn't me. But yes that is why I was laughing.


No I didn't think it was you. It's someone familiar though. You know when you recognise the writing but just can't place it.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> No I didn't think it was you. It's someone familiar though. You know when you recognise the writing but just can't place it.


I think you might be thinking of me, although I didn't really go on a rant. I noticed that was the way PQ ended a lot of her posts and decided I'd give it a try myself and ended some of my posts that way.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Lol so I post from someone who is in CR saying they've been told Michael and Alicia stayed at that accommodation. I got it yesterday and it was dated the ninth. I posted it cos it was funny with the relationship goals thing. BUT apparently it's all part of a pr move. Give me a break. Just goes to show how some don't need much to make a mountain. It is what it is, no conspiracy, no ulterior motive. Just a funny post mentioning Michael and Alicia. Suppose we've been a bit quiet on pf due to ...well living a life, elections, work etc They must have missed us. Isn't there some just cause that could do with attention.



Think it's quite obvious the post was about their trip last Christmas though you didn't explicitly mentioned it. They also went to another Central American country (can't recall which one) in 2015 where the hotel staff posted a pic with them. We only 'discovered ' it months later. 

What is their next target when Alicia is off from June to July ? My bet is they will back to Sweden for mid summer.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I don't think I'd be pleased myself. Apparently the place is far from cheap, beach front, massive communal areas...so I've been told.


Hmm wasn't it on the Costa Rica trip that someone released equivalent of entry records to show Michael was there? Or something like that? No respect for privacy in CR. Next time Michael should go to Belize. Better respect for celeb privacy.


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I think you might be thinking of me, although I didn't really go on a rant. I noticed that was the way PQ ended a lot of her posts and decided I'd give it a try myself and ended some of my posts that way.


No I'm sure it wasn't you. I'm talking about someone posting on the less desirable blogs, you know, the ones that completely rip into everything Michael is just because they don't like his  Girlfriend. The ones that make out they are full of fun but I suspect their co hosts write vile things on Wikipedia about Alicas family but only admit to the fun posts. I'm sure no pf fan of Michael's would contribute to such sites.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Hmm wasn't it on the Costa Rica trip that someone released equivalent of entry records to show Michael was there? Or something like that? No respect for privacy in CR. Next time Michael should go to Belize. Better respect for celeb privacy.


I believe you're right. That was very distasteful. I mean just because you are privy to such details doesn't mean you should bandy them about. Same goes for holiday pics etc.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Think it's quite obvious the post was about their trip last Christmas though you didn't explicitly mentioned it. They also went to another Central American country (can't recall which one) in 2015 where the hotel staff posted a pic with them. We only 'discovered ' it months later.
> 
> What is their next target when Alicia is off from June to July ? My bet is they will back to Sweden for mid summer.


Yeah Nicaragua. I'm sure they don't mind once it's at the end of the holiday and they aren't going to be disturbed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> I think you might be thinking of me, although I didn't really go on a rant. I noticed that was the way PQ ended a lot of her posts and decided I'd give it a try myself and ended some of my posts that way.



I wouldn't normally bother replying but when a post is about me: - 

"I noticed that was the way PQ ended a lot of her posts"..... 

Oh really? I know this is NOT true so why would you say this? I am very puzzled why you would say this? All I can think of is either you were asked to write this or maybe read it so often elsewhere it's become accepted fact?

And you decided to end your post that way because you either admired the ending or to annoy me? I'm curious...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah Nicaragua. I'm sure they don't mind once it's at the end of the holiday and they aren't going to be disturbed.



Their accommodation in Costa Rica wasn't a hotel though... I assumed it was another traveller staying there who posted the bit about Michael and Alicia being the last people to sleep in "his" bed....not staff...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Their accommodation in Costa Rica wasn't a hotel though... I assumed it was another traveller staying there who posted the bit about Michael and Alicia being the last people to sleep in "his" bed....not staff...


Yeah my thought too. I was kind of thinking the house owner rather than staff.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

pearlyqueen said:


> I wouldn't normally bother replying but when a post is about me: -
> 
> "I noticed that was the way PQ ended a lot of her posts".....
> 
> Oh really? I know this is NOT true so why would you say this? I am very puzzled why you would say this? All I can think of is either you were asked to write this or maybe read it so often elsewhere it's become accepted fact?
> And you decided to end your post that way because you either admired the ending or to annoy me? I'm curious...


Actually it's very true, but I don't particularly care to go through all of your posts and show you just how often you do it. And I was asked to write this? Who's the conspiracy theorist now? Who on earth would ask me to post here? I post what I want not on behalf of anyone else. End of.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm not sure why you are calling them fake accents?? Surely the ultimate in language accomplishment is to be able to speak that language as well as to be indistinguishable from a native? That would be my goal if I lived in a country where the language wasn't my mother tongue. Xenophobic accusations?? What rubbish!!
> Why on earth would Alicia want to speak English with a Swedish accent if she's mastered speaking it well enough to sound British? There are many Scandinavians living here who have also adopted English accents but you wouldn't be aware of them; in the U.K. we are aware and often marvel at their language skill!
> Also, bear in mind many of her recent film roles she has been playing characters in British films, especially Vera Britain in Testament of Youth where it was essential she sounded 100% English and spoke with Received Pronunciation.
> Alicia also learnt English in Sweden where (rightly) they learn the language with British pronunciation and spelling. She has also lived in London since 2012 and has absorbed the accent here.
> The crux of the matter is that many Americans seem to forget that their English is a variant of OUR original language - the clue is in the name! They seem to think that the "default" version should be theirs especially in the acting profession and accuse any non British European who speaks with our accent of being "fake". The lack of logic amazes me although I suspect it is fuelled by some people's  burning desire to be as spiteful as possible about Alicia. There is nothing "fake" about a European speaking English with a British accent - end of!


See @pearlyqueen here's one occasion where you did I was just searching my notifications.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Actually it's very true, but I don't particularly care to go through all of your posts and show you just how often you do it. And I was asked to write this? Who's the conspiracy theorist now? Who on earth would ask me to post here? I post what I want not on behalf of anyone else. End of.



Well you see I happen to know it's not true. Please don't make false allegations about me. It's patently clear that you must have some other motivation for making this claim because it is not true. I'm tempted to finish off by saying "end of" but won't ...because that might raise the tally to three or four out of over three thousand posts...over a two and a half year period.... and you've only been a member here for 3 months....so.... either substantiate what you claim (which I know you can't) or do me the courtesy of explaining what your motivation was?


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> See @pearlyqueen here's one occasion where you did I was just searching my notifications.


Even if she did, which I personally haven't noticed, why would you choose to highlight it and mock PQ? I don't understand that mentality. Kind of mean don't you think?


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Actually it's very true, but I don't particularly care to go through all of your posts and show you just how often you do it. And I was asked to write this? Who's the conspiracy theorist now? Who on earth would ask me to post here? I post what I want not on behalf of anyone else. End of.


This seems like very strange behaviour. I think the focus on a celeb gossip site is supposed to be on the celeb in question. Maybe you see PQ as someone that fits that category! Hey Pearly...gisajob. This pr stuff ain't paying peanuts these days.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This seems like very strange behaviour. I think the focus on a celeb gossip site is supposed to be on the celeb in question. Maybe you see PQ as someone that fits that category! Hey Pearly...gisajob. This pr stuff ain't paying peanuts these days.



Lol, fact is I have only used the term "end of" a couple of times in over 3,000 posts and a 2.5 year period. Pardon me for taking issue!

I'd like to think it was a case of mistaken identity but I'm not aware of anyone who uses the term "a lot". Plus the conviction it was me and the supposed frequency of using the term - which hasn't happened - you can see why I suspect something is afoot...?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, fact is I have only used the term "end of" a couple of times in over 3,000 posts and a 2.5 year period. Pardon me for taking issue!
> 
> I'd like to think it was a case of mistaken identity but I'm not aware of anyone who uses the term "a lot". Plus the conviction it was me and the supposed frequency of using the term - which hasn't happened - you can see why I suspect something is afoot...?


Totally agree with you. People post on so many different Michael blogs sometimes they forget what they've said or seen from one place to the next.


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Just Askin said:


> Totally agree with you. People post on so many different Michael blogs sometimes they forget what they've said or seen from one place to the next.


Don't post on any other blogs darling, although you certainly seem to be obsessed with talking them. Let me just clarify I admired the phrase so much I thought I would try it out myself it seems the perfect way to finish a conversation when you don't want to keep talking about something. End of.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Totally agree with you. People post on so many different Michael blogs sometimes they forget what they've said or seen from one place to the next.



Aha, that sheds light on why I've been been falsely charged with using "end of" a lot.... Other blogs have said I do ...is that correct?

Still waiting for the (non-existent) evidence to back up the claim...


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Old..Mentions Michael
> 
> Yep ..what he said still stands




I have never seen that before - thanks.  I like Travers' enthusiasm but I was hearing Cartman from South Park's voice during that little rant!   Michael's non-nomination that year has gone down - rightly so - as one of the most overlooked in Academy history.  I don't like dissing other actors, but Jean Dujardin's win that year....??!

Michael Shannon and Andy Serkis - great actors.  Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close - godawful movie.  

I am not sure that I even want to see Michael winning an Oscar now.  They are ridiculous, when you consider past winners and non-winners.  And you go from everyone thinking you're underrated to suddenly being deemed overrated (unless you are DDL).  To be nominated is great.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> For those of us in the U.K. there will be a screening of Song to Song - at the Edinburgh Film Festival!
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/film/global...cars-3-at-edinburgh-film-festival-1202448555/
> 
> Plus - the UK now has a general release date of 7th July! [emoji3][emoji3]


  That is fantastic news!  Even if it is a very limited release in London, at least it is something.  I was beginning to think we would have to wait for the DVD release in order to see it (which admittedly is about three and a half weeks after the theatrical release these days, but you get my point).  Can't wait to see how Michael plays this character.


----------



## JaneWT

Four months until the release of The Snowman and still no trailer or poster.  Working Title is being worryingly quiet about this film, although they typically release trailers to their films 3 months prior to release date, so there are still a few weeks to go before that deadline.


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Don't post on any other blogs darling, although you certainly seem to be obsessed with talking them. Let me just clarify I admired the phrase so much I thought I would try it out myself it seems the perfect way to finish a conversation when you don't want to keep talking about something. End of.


Someone else keeps calling me darling  . If only I could remember who it is.
Did I suggest you did post on other blogs?  I merely pointed out it's rude to make fun of people.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Someone else keeps calling me darling  . If only I could remember who it is.
> Did I suggest you did post on other blogs?  I merely pointed out it's rude to make fun of people.



Yes it is rude and uncalled for; It is also unnecessary to post in other blogs to be influenced by them - reading them is sufficient. I'm guessing the claim that I finish my posts by using "end of" a lot originated in some such blog?


----------



## JustForTheHellOfIt

Hi all I just received some terrible news about a family member so I'm going to step back from PF for a while. I may even have to leave my job to help out. I truly am sorry if I've upset anyone, I've been expecting this bad news so I've been *****y lately sorry for taking a jab at you PQ it was mean and uncalled for. I know we may not all get along all of the time but I'd appreciate any positive thoughts sent my way for my family. Sorry if this post is inappropriate feel free to have it removed. I just thought the more positive thoughts coming my family's way the better.


----------



## aprilmayjune

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Hi all I just received some terrible news about a family member so I'm going to step back from PF for a while. I may even have to leave my job to help out. I truly am sorry if I've upset anyone, I've been expecting this bad news so I've been *****y lately sorry for taking a jab at you PQ it was mean and uncalled for. I know we may not all get along all of the time but I'd appreciate any positive thoughts sent my way for my family. Sorry if this post is inappropriate feel free to have it removed. I just thought the more positive thoughts coming my family's way the better.


Sorry to hear that, @JustForTheHellOfIt. Best thoughts to you and your family!


----------



## Just Askin

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Hi all I just received some terrible news about a family member so I'm going to step back from PF for a while. I may even have to leave my job to help out. I truly am sorry if I've upset anyone, I've been expecting this bad news so I've been *****y lately sorry for taking a jab at you PQ it was mean and uncalled for. I know we may not all get along all of the time but I'd appreciate any positive thoughts sent my way for my family. Sorry if this post is inappropriate feel free to have it removed. I just thought the more positive thoughts coming my family's way the better.


Sorry to hear that. I genuinely hope things work out. Sending positive thoughts your way. God Bless.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Hi all I just received some terrible news about a family member so I'm going to step back from PF for a while. I may even have to leave my job to help out. I truly am sorry if I've upset anyone, I've been expecting this bad news so I've been *****y lately sorry for taking a jab at you PQ it was mean and uncalled for. I know we may not all get along all of the time but I'd appreciate any positive thoughts sent my way for my family. Sorry if this post is inappropriate feel free to have it removed. I just thought the more positive thoughts coming my family's way the better.




Apology accepted [emoji885]

Sorry to hear you've had bad news about a loved one. Hope the situation improves - positive thoughts from me to you and your family [emoji120]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A little kindness goes a long way with everything in life. Whatever you are going through right now, I hope it will get better soon. Sending positive thoughts to you and your loved ones. @JustForTheHellOfIt


----------



## Hackensack

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Hi all I just received some terrible news about a family member so I'm going to step back from PF for a while. I may even have to leave my job to help out. I truly am sorry if I've upset anyone, I've been expecting this bad news so I've been *****y lately sorry for taking a jab at you PQ it was mean and uncalled for. I know we may not all get along all of the time but I'd appreciate any positive thoughts sent my way for my family. Sorry if this post is inappropriate feel free to have it removed. I just thought the more positive thoughts coming my family's way the better.


All positive thoughts.  I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## aprilmayjune

just throwing this out there...thoughts on fassbender and eloping?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> just throwing this out there...thoughts on fassbender and eloping?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> just throwing this out there...thoughts on fassbender and eloping?



Intrigued...what's prompted this...?! [emoji6]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Intrigued...what's prompted this...?! [emoji6]


Yeah. Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Hackensack

Like Jessica Chastain over the weekend?  Is he in Sweden?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Like Jessica Chastain over the weekend?  Is he in Sweden?


That's not eloping though. That was a full on fancy wedding with the paps in tow. She looked beautiful, by the way!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That's not eloping though. That was a full on fancy wedding with the paps in tow. She looked beautiful, by the way!



agreed--i'd actually put jessica on the visible side of the scale of perfectly managed celebrity weddings. on the other side there's couples like mila kunis and ashton kutcher who didn't even reveal they'd gotten married until months later. wondering where on that scale fassbender falls.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> agreed--i'd actually put jessica on the visible side of the scale of perfectly managed celebrity weddings. on the other side there's couples like mila kunis and ashton kutcher who didn't even reveal they'd gotten married until months later. wondering where on that scale fassbender falls.


Fassbender doesn't look like the type to marry. He is a free bird


----------



## Esizzle

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Hi all I just received some terrible news about a family member so I'm going to step back from PF for a while. I may even have to leave my job to help out. I truly am sorry if I've upset anyone, I've been expecting this bad news so I've been *****y lately sorry for taking a jab at you PQ it was mean and uncalled for. I know we may not all get along all of the time but I'd appreciate any positive thoughts sent my way for my family. Sorry if this post is inappropriate feel free to have it removed. I just thought the more positive thoughts coming my family's way the better.


I hope everything works itself out. Best wishes!


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> agreed--i'd actually put jessica on the visible side of the scale of perfectly managed celebrity weddings. on the other side there's couples like mila kunis and ashton kutcher who didn't even reveal they'd gotten married until months later. wondering where on that scale fassbender falls.



I'd put him on the Ashton and Mila end of the scale although I know nothing about that pair. Daniel Craig and Rachel Weisz were married for several months before people found out too. 
For all we know he and Alicia might have married, they were in Costa Rica for nearly three weeks over Christmas/New Year .... 
Michael gives the impression of being ready to settle down now; he's always said he'd like to marry and have a family but that would involve taking a step back from work. Clearly he's taken that step back now and his relationship with  Alicia looks very serious and committed...almost 3 years now so it would be no surprise if they were already married or tied the knot any time soon..[emoji6]


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVQeEyugSIo/?taken-by=mri52643
Michael is in London, some spanish girls met him


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVQeEyugSIo/?taken-by=mri52643
> Michael is in London, some spanish girls met him



Piccadilly Circus yesterday by the look of it [emoji3]


----------



## readingnook

Oh my, he looks so good in that photo.


----------



## readingnook

JustForTheHellOfIt said:


> Hi all I just received some terrible news about a family member so I'm going to step back from PF for a while. I may even have to leave my job to help out. I truly am sorry if I've upset anyone, I've been expecting this bad news so I've been *****y lately sorry for taking a jab at you PQ it was mean and uncalled for. I know we may not all get along all of the time but I'd appreciate any positive thoughts sent my way for my family. Sorry if this post is inappropriate feel free to have it removed. I just thought the more positive thoughts coming my family's way the better.



Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## readingnook

Hi, does anyone know where Michael and Alicia stayed in Costa Rica?  I also assumed that the person who posted was now in Costa Rica (June 9), referring to the last people who stayed in his room from last December (well I actually didn't remember it was December, but I know Michael and Alicia were on vacation together somewhere).  I'm guessing it was quite a high end place, if it's not constantly occupied.


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> just throwing this out there...thoughts on fassbender and eloping?



This is tempting but I'd rather think they'd want their family there...at some point.  But I personally wouldn't mind.


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> I'd put him on the Ashton and Mila end of the scale although I know nothing about that pair. Daniel Craig and Rachel Weisz were married for several months before people found out too.
> For all we know he and Alicia might have married, they were in Costa Rica for nearly three weeks over Christmas/New Year ....
> Michael gives the impression of being ready to settle down now; he's always said he'd like to marry and have a family but that would involve taking a step back from work. Clearly he's taken that step back now and his relationship with  Alicia looks very serious and committed...almost 3 years now so it would be no surprise if they were already married or tied the knot any time soon..[emoji6]


did his parents join or meet them on a vacation semi-recently?


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky Lady spotting Michael on Glasshouse Street, London 12/6/17


----------



## Hackensack

http://deadline.com/2017/06/x-men-d...bender-james-mcavoy-simon-kinberg-1202113290/

Better this than nothing!  It does mean, however, that I'll have to see it.  Not that I hate X-Men movies; but I have disliked the way Magneto has been used in the last two.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> http://deadline.com/2017/06/x-men-d...bender-james-mcavoy-simon-kinberg-1202113290/
> 
> Better this than nothing!  It does mean, however, that I'll have to see it.  Not that I hate X-Men movies; but I have disliked the way Magneto has been used in the last two.


Totally agree! They better do right by him this time around!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> http://deadline.com/2017/06/x-men-d...bender-james-mcavoy-simon-kinberg-1202113290/
> 
> Better this than nothing!  It does mean, however, that I'll have to see it.  Not that I hate X-Men movies; but I have disliked the way Magneto has been used in the last two.



Think I'd prefer nothing tbh


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Think I'd prefer nothing tbh


High five.


----------



## Hackensack

I seem to remember that when they were promoting DOFP, Michael and Kinberg flew to Russia together and Michael told him his ideas about Apocalypse--his family interlude--and Kinberg did indeed follow through.  (Amazingly, I just found that story from Kinberg's POV: (http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-news-deadpool-simon-kinberg/ ).  
Since that was the best part of X-Men A, hopefully they have come up with something else for Magneto.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I seem to remember that when they were promoting DOFP, Michael and Kinberg flew to Russia together and Michael told him his ideas about Apocalypse--his family interlude--and Kinberg did indeed follow through.  (Amazingly, I just found that story from Kinberg's POV: (http://collider.com/x-men-apocalypse-news-deadpool-simon-kinberg/ ).
> Since that was the best part of X-Men A, hopefully they have come up with something else for Magneto.



You're more optimistic than me... These films are almost always formulaic. They depend heavily on action sequences and special effects and their core audience expects that. Factor in too many "names" and it's likely most of them won't have many lines or screen time. 

Judging by several tweets when this news broke not all XMen fans were thrilled either. I was surprised to read quite a few objecting to Michael (and Lawrence); some for the sake of the franchise and others for the waste of talent. 
Here's a few:










Still...hope springs eternal...!


----------



## Hackensack

The X-Men fandom is so strange.  There are many fans who desperately want the Fox movies to fail so the characters will return to Marvel, which would OF COURSE () make a far better movie than Fox ever could.  So they will be online trashing this movie every which way, for every conceivable reason, until--forever, actually.  Others believe that lots of the characters are underused at the expense of J-Law, in particular, but also of Fassbender and McAvoy. 
My problem is simply this--Fassbender gets from 5 to 10 minutes in each film, and they're the best 5-10 minutes of the film; but for the sake of that, I have to sit through two hours of noise and CGI. 
I read an interview with Jennifer Lawrence in which she said that filming one of these is 4 months of her acting life (and the implication was, a lot of time for a not-great role.)  Same for Fassbender, but he is coming off a very long hiatus--granted he may have all sorts of good reasons, and it's his life--but he is going to be largely absent from screens for the next couple of years.  With no movies in sight after Snowman, we'll have to wait more than another year to see his ten minutes in X-Men DP.  Then what?  I really hope there is something else coming up.  For purely selfish reasons--I enjoy his performances, and we're heading into a long drought!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> The X-Men fandom is so strange.  There are many fans who desperately want the Fox movies to fail so the characters will return to Marvel, which would OF COURSE () make a far better movie than Fox ever could.  So they will be online trashing this movie every which way, for every conceivable reason, until--forever, actually.  Others believe that lots of the characters are underused at the expense of J-Law, in particular, but also of Fassbender and McAvoy.
> My problem is simply this--Fassbender gets from 5 to 10 minutes in each film, and they're the best 5-10 minutes of the film; but for the sake of that, I have to sit through two hours of noise and CGI.
> I read an interview with Jennifer Lawrence in which she said that filming one of these is 4 months of her acting life (and the implication was, a lot of time for a not-great role.)  Same for Fassbender, but he is coming off a very long hiatus--granted he may have all sorts of good reasons, and it's his life--but he is going to be largely absent from screens for the next couple of years.  With no movies in sight after Snowman, we'll have to wait more than another year to see his ten minutes in X-Men DP.  Then what?  I really hope there is something else coming up.  For purely selfish reasons--I enjoy his performances, and we're heading into a long drought!



Yes, agree with you; of all the projects he interrupts his hiatus for though....this! He looked bored stiff with the last XMen, I can only imagine the £$€ is very good. For XMA he was only in Montreal for around 4 weeks and did virtually no press for it. 

I enjoy his performances too, but let's face it, XMen films are not going to stretch him as an actor or give him much artistic satisfaction. Maybe it will be an even smaller role than XMA and only require him there for a couple of weeks...? Then he could  resume his racing schedule and hopefully sign up for a more interesting project in the future.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, agree with you; of all the projects he interrupts his hiatus for though....this! He looked bored stiff with the last XMen, I can only imagine the £$€ is very good. For XMA he was only in Montreal for around 4 weeks and did virtually no press for it.
> 
> I enjoy his performances too, but let's face it, XMen films are not going to stretch him as an actor or give him much artistic satisfaction. Maybe it will be an even smaller role than XMA and only require him there for a couple of weeks...? Then he could  resume his racing schedule and hopefully sign up for a more interesting project in the future.


Yes, have to agree--why this?  He spent most of X-Men A standing in front of a green screen as he destroyed the earth (and as usual for these films, no real consequence for that horrible action).  He went for an impassive look--too much emoting would have been silly--and was criticized for it.  No real way to win here.  But if the money gives him another chance to make something like Slow West, one of my favorites, I suppose it's worth it.


----------



## JaneWT

You're both mirroring my thoughts exactly.  I read the new XMen film news this morning with a mixture of dismay and grudging satisfaction that at least we will get to see Michael in SOMETHING next year.  The way I see it, he puts in a brilliant turn for a few scenes in these films (case in point - the family scenes in Apocalypse last year) yet people still claim he is phoning it in.  And I have to sit through 2 hours of nonsense.  I have no interest or understanding of this fandom.  But if being in XMen imeans we can see Michael in more films like Slow West and Trespass Against Us, then bring it on.  I suppose.


----------



## mollie12

At this point, I think the only benefit to MF in appearing in the X-Men franchise is to pad his personal fortune, which he may or may not funnel to his production company.   If the franchise hasn't increased his bankability or draw as a box office star by now, after three films, then it won't in the future.  Producers and distributors know this.  I think it was back in 2011 that he justified appearing in these films by saying that increasing his fame/exposure would help him get cast in more interesting independent features.   I don't think that's true anymore.  

I'm not criticizing him for this.  I'm sure he knows the pluses/minuses by now.   Plenty of actors (see: Michael Caine/Gary Oldman/Nicholas Cage) don't have any shame in the cash-grabs.   Though the experience isn't rewarding for him, he seems to have fun with the cast, so it's not like he's miserable.  

I guess we just have to hold out hope that something interesting will come along and his career will bounce back more.  I just hope that his "Jude Law" phase isn't too long or crippling.


----------



## artemis09

There hasn't even been an official trailer for The Snowman yet, so there's really not a lot going on, X-Men aside. 

All actors have their ups and downs, so this is not totally surprising, but it's still a bit of a bummer considering he's more talented than a good chunk of his peers in Hollywood.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> At this point, I think the only benefit to MF in appearing in the X-Men franchise is to pad his personal fortune, which he may or may not funnel to his production company.   If the franchise hasn't increased his bankability or draw as a box office star by now, after three films, then it won't in the future.  Producers and distributors know this.  I think it was back in 2011 that he justified appearing in these films by saying that increasing his fame/exposure would help him get cast in more interesting independent features.   I don't think that's true anymore.
> 
> I'm not criticizing him for this.  I'm sure he knows the pluses/minuses by now.   Plenty of actors (see: Michael Caine/Gary Oldman/Nicholas Cage) don't have any shame in the cash-grabs.   Though the experience isn't rewarding for him, he seems to have fun with the cast, so it's not like he's miserable.
> 
> I guess we just have to hold out hope that something interesting will come along and his career will bounce back more.  I just hope that his "Jude Law" phase isn't too long or crippling.


what's a "jude law phase"? i'm not really familiar with his career, aside from guy ritchie's sherlock holmes movies and the holiday.


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> what's a "jude law phase"? i'm not really familiar with his career, aside from guy ritchie's sherlock holmes movies and the holiday.



Jude Law had a super-hot streak from approximately 1997 (Gattaca-his breakout) through 2004 (starred in six "pedigree" films) and was nominated for two Oscars (one supporting, one lead).  Chris Rock actually made a joke about how ubiquitous he was at the Oscars one year.  But most of his films were either bombs or disappointed at the box office, and he hit a rough patch that he's never fully recovered from.  He's mostly a character actor now with a few starring roles in mediocre/bad films (remember Genius, everyone? yeah, MF was going to do that but thankfully Law took the part because it was critically slaughtered).   His career isn't "bad", but he's not exactly doing anything edgy, and he's barely a presence in the actual good films he's made (The Grand Budapest Hotel) since his career started slumping.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Jude Law had a super-hot streak from approximately 1997 (Gattaca-his breakout) through 2004 (starred in six "pedigree" films) and was nominated for two Oscars (one supporting, one lead).  Chris Rock actually made a joke about how ubiquitous he was at the Oscars one year.  But most of his films were either bombs or disappointed at the box office, and he hit a rough patch that he's never fully recovered from.  He's mostly a character actor now with a few starring roles in mediocre/bad films (remember Genius, everyone? yeah, MF was going to do that but thankfully Law took the part because it was critically slaughtered).   His career isn't "bad", but he's not exactly doing anything edgy, and he's barely a presence in the actual good films he's made (The Grand Budapest Hotel) since his career started slumping.


didn't he have some kind of personal scandal involving a nanny in there somewhere? did that impact his career trajectory at all or was it just oversaturation without a real hit?

i do keep meaning to watch the young pope because it looks totally batshit haha


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> didn't he have some kind of personal scandal involving a nanny in there somewhere? did that impact his career trajectory at all or was it just oversaturation without a real hit?
> 
> i do keep meaning to watch the young pope because it looks totally batshit haha



It was the oversaturation without the hit.  LOL these "scandals" do not impact actor careers.  His nanny nonsense and Colin Farrell's sex tape are not the reasons they've struggled.  Like, Hugh Grant was forgiven for the prostitute as soon as he was charming on a talk show. That's all it takes to move past it.


----------



## Hackensack

Michael has certainly taken care of the "oversaturation" part with this last year without filming!  However, I don't think his career is in the dumpster, nor do I think X-Men is the only film he can get--I just don't happen to like X-Men movies, and now I'm going to have to watch the next one.  At least I won't have to watch New Mutants.


----------



## Hackensack

No Evan Peters, thus far.  He was one of the few who acquitted himself well (I thought) in Apocalypse, and of course he has a significant relationship with Magneto.  Wonder what that means?  Of course it's early casting days yet.


----------



## Hackensack

This Montreal blog states that the filming is from June 29 to October, and that they are expected in Montreal next week.  

https://www.mtlblog.com/news/jennifer-lawrence-is-moving-to-montreal-this-summer


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> This Montreal blog states that the filming is from June 29 to October, and that they are expected in Montreal next week.
> 
> https://www.mtlblog.com/news/jennifer-lawrence-is-moving-to-montreal-this-summer



Wow that was quick.


----------



## mollie12

Just a head's up that Song to Song leaked and there are a bunch of gifs on Tumblr, just in case some people want to filter those out so they aren't spoiled.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> Just a head's up that Song to Song leaked and there are a bunch of gifs on Tumblr, just in case some people want to filter those out so they aren't spoiled.


Thanks, I've preordered but it won't be released on DVD until July 4.  I'm really intrigued.  I actually liked Knight of Cups, and this one sounds better.  And of course Fassbender.


----------



## aprilmayjune

new?


----------



## mollie12

Almost certainly.  They're probably in France, and when in the last six months would AV have had time to go to France?  And it's not like this guy is some no-name that "people" can claim they paid off.   AV also has the same thinner face that she's had for awhile.


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3734831
> 
> new?



New picture, either in France or in Montreal, likely the former.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> New picture, either in France or in Montreal, likely the former.



France. Probably Toulouse where Thierry was/is based.

They both look very healthy, happy and rested [emoji173]️


----------



## readingnook

Awesome, but how can you tell where they are?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Awesome, but how can you tell where they are?



The guy is a (recently) retired French rugby player who played for Toulouse in France which is where he's based.


----------



## mollie12

Can't embed, a Song to Song gif not on Tumblr.  

_happy pride month here's michael fassbenders back in song to song (2017)_
https://twitter.com/catebIanchett/status/876176027646656516


----------



## readingnook

Oh wow!  That IS awesome!  I'm so happy to see this pic.


----------



## aprilmayjune

relevant to michael's interests


----------



## mollie12

From my Twitter feed (which isn't remotely MF-focused!):


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Almost certainly.  They're probably in France, and when in the last six months would AV have had time to go to France?  And it's not like this guy is some no-name that "people" can claim they paid off.   AV also has the same thinner face that she's had for awhile.



Lol, didn't you know...everyone can be paid to promote their "PR romance"? This includes close friends and family never mind rugby players! Mark my words it will be deemed to be an "old pic" released on Emma's orders.... LOL [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Almost certainly Michael and Alicia are in the Biarritz area; two new IG posts this morning are tagged with them:







Michael's hair in that pic from last night definitely looks like his "surf" hair when it stands upwards!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Almost certainly Michael and Alicia are in the Biarritz area; two new IG posts this morning are tagged with them:
> 
> View attachment 3735198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735199
> 
> 
> Michael's hair in that pic from last night definitely looks like his "surf" hair when it stands upwards!



Biarritz.......I remember a guy from US saw him at Biarritz airport last year. Likely for a short surfing trip there before heading to Montreal. Wondering if Alicia will go there too since her new film would only start filming in August.


----------



## Selayang430

Another pic at the same place. At first I thought this guy photoshopped himself in the pic until I saw Alicia at the background!  So PQ you're right, the pic is current.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Another pic at the same place. At first I thought this guy photoshopped himself in the pic until I saw Alicia at the background!  So PQ you're right, the pic is current.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735205



Yeah definitely very current! 

Heteroclito is the restaurant - they were there last night, and possibly this morning for breakfast/brunch [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just took a closer look at the latest pic...




As well as Alicia I'm pretty sure that's her dad just behind Michael!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Just took a closer look at the latest pic...
> 
> View attachment 3735214
> 
> 
> As well as Alicia I'm pretty sure that's her dad just behind Michael!



You are really observant! Have to agree with you that guy is her father.
Father's Day this Sunday and Michael's parents might be there too. 

Saw some instagram pictures of that restaurant. It's a very nice place facing sea with some tourists ready to surf.


----------



## lunadeagosto

But Michael looks so unhappyand Alicia looks awful in a very very ugly zone...And Emma wasting money paying rugby players, and tourists, of course,
It is a horrible place to take the family, if they did not pay me to do pr I would not go ni loca ...


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> But Michael looks so unhappyand Alicia looks awful in a very very ugly zone...And Emma wasting money paying rugby players, and tourists, of course,
> It is a horrible place to take the family, if they did not pay me to do pr I would not go ni loca ...



Hahaha - yeah don't they both look miserable and what a dump of a place - and wheeling Alicia's dad in to the PR plot too... LOL 

The crazies won't accept reality - they are beyond reason...

Seriously, lovely to see Michael and Alicia looking so healthy and happy - I'm sure they are having a fantastic time together in France [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

Biarritz


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3735264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biarritz



You're back! Just in-time to share more pictures here.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> You're back! Just in-time to share more pictures here.


Lol been mad busy . Loving the pics today. I love his beach bum hair.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Lol been mad busy . Loving the pics today. I love his beach bum hair.



Here's another Biarritz pic - same restaurant, different day:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Gosh, even more new pics!

Michael and Alicia having dinner in Cape Town:




https://twitter.com/richwrightfirth/status/876482202204340225

And Michael surfing in Biarritz today!


----------



## Hackensack

Loving all the pictures--thanks.  And yes, he needs a hairbrush!  The Cape Town picture must be from a few months ago.
I thought if he bought a new place, it would be in Biarritz.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Loving all the pictures--thanks.  And yes, he needs a hairbrush!  The Cape Town picture must be from a few months ago.
> I thought if he bought a new place, it would be in Biarritz.



Think he bought a place near Biarritz a couple of years ago....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Meanwhile this article has news of a new London home for Michael and Alicia:












http://www.contactmusic.net/news/michael-fassbender-moves-in-with-alicia-vikander_5727537


----------



## Esizzle

Umm hasnt he been supposedly living with her for a year now? LOL whats the point of posting this useless article?
Does Michael have a house in Biarritz? He vacations there a lot.
Also how bad did Michael need a paycheck that he decided to end his year long vacation with a renewed xmen contract?! Must have been a shortage of good scripts after the Assassins Creed disaster. Or maybe we will get some good announcements later on. I hope he got a serious (millions and millions) paycheck upgrade for agreeing to this.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Umm hasnt he been supposedly living with her for a year now? LOL whats the point of posting this useless article?
> Does Michael have a house in Biarritz? He vacations there a lot.
> Also how bad did Michael need a paycheck that he decided to end his year long vacation with a renewed xmen contract?! Must have been a shortage of good scripts after the Assassins Creed disaster. Or maybe we will get some good announcements later on. I hope he got a serious (millions and millions) paycheck upgrade for agreeing to this.


Your posts are quite confusing. Are you a fan of Michaels? Of his work?


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Your posts are quite confusing. Are you a fan of Michaels? Of his work?


Your question is confusing to me. What do you mean?


----------



## Hackensack

In regard to X-Men--I've complained about it as much as anyone, but the fact is: it's a big franchise; it makes a lot of money; yes, it's a paycheck.  And most importantly, MF brings absolute value to it, and elevates it, in the ten minutes they allow him to be in it. 
I suspect that the outline of the contract for X-Men was fixed in the red ferrari meeting in LA with Kinberg (earlier this year); the timing for filming, at the end of June, has long been reported; and Michael's wish to be in South Africa for a few months, meant that this was going to be the first film after his hiatus.  I still have hopes that there might be a film at the end of the year, so that we get two in 2018!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> In regard to X-Men--I've complained about it as much as anyone, but the fact is: it's a big franchise; it makes a lot of money; yes, it's a paycheck.  And most importantly, MF brings absolute value to it, and elevates it, in the ten minutes they allow him to be in it.
> I suspect that the outline of the contract for X-Men was fixed in the red ferrari meeting in LA with Kinberg (earlier this year); the timing for filming, at the end of June, has long been reported; and Michael's wish to be in South Africa for a few months, meant that this was going to be the first film after his hiatus.  I still have hopes that there might be a film at the end of the year, so that we get two in 2018!



I suspect you're correct about the XMen timeline, although I'm not sure they will be ready to shoot at the end of June...They are still casting for several roles outwith Jessica (who is on a long honeymoon I believe?).

My knowledge of XMen is minuscule but from what I've read the story focuses on the characters of Sophie Turner and Jessica (if she accepts!). Factor in several other "names" and I think Michael will be lucky to get 10 minutes screen time! Should result in him only being on set for a couple of weeks and if that delivers a big pay cheque I can understand why he was tempted!


----------



## mollie12

I mean ... it looks like he owns at least four properties at the moment.  I'm sure earning at least some income per year is a relief.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I mean ... it looks like he owns at least four properties at the moment.  I'm sure earning at least some income per year is a relief.


4? I thought he had one in London and one he bought in Portugal?


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> 4? I thought he had one in London and one he bought in Portugal?



I'm pretty sure he has property in France and I know owns stuff in Ireland.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I mean ... it looks like he owns at least four properties at the moment.  I'm sure earning at least some income per year is a relief.



Yeah, there are at least 4 properties, probably more. I suspect he has quite a large property portfolio..


----------



## Hackensack

He bought a big office building in Dublin.  His father did the bidding for him, as I recall.  I suspect the Lisbon property is probably vacation-rental.  He has definitely gotten out of the Hackney place; he even said that on the red carpet at the Golden Globes a year ago.


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> He bought a big office building in Dublin.  His father did the bidding for him, as I recall.  I suspect the Lisbon property is probably vacation-rental.  He has definitely gotten out of the Hackney place; he even said that on the red carpet at the Golden Globes a year ago.



He may still own it, though, and possibly other London property.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> He bought a big office building in Dublin.  His father did the bidding for him, as I recall.  I suspect the Lisbon property is probably vacation-rental.  He has definitely gotten out of the Hackney place; he even said that on the red carpet at the Golden Globes a year ago.



Agreed except the office building is in Cork, not Dublin. He reportedly bought a house near Biarritz a couple of years ago, and property in London too.


----------



## mollie12

For those who have seen Song to Song or are willing to be spoiled, I thought this scene (with him sauntering) was sexier than a lot of the more obvious stuff. 

http://friendlyhoodspiderman.tumblr.com/post/161970001838/michael-fassbender-as-cook-in-song-to-song


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> For those who have seen Song to Song or are willing to be spoiled, I thought this scene (with him sauntering) was sexier than a lot of the more obvious stuff.
> 
> http://friendlyhoodspiderman.tumblr.com/post/161970001838/michael-fassbender-as-cook-in-song-to-song



Agreed. He's the master of tragic sex scenes, which is how the ones in S2S played imo


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Your question is confusing to me. What do you mean?


I mean I know you feel about most of us posters but I can't actually work out how you feel about Michael.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I mean I know you feel about most of us posters but I can't actually work out how you feel about Michael.


I like most of his work.


----------



## aprilmayjune

well that's a ****ing bummer for china

src


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3735888
> 
> well that's a ****ing bummer for china
> 
> src


I wish I could thumbs down this post


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> I wish I could thumbs down this post


for the article or my commentary on it? 

i mean it's only a crucial turning point in the film, and david's way of catching walter off-guard. its removal must have really impacted the flow of the movie.


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> for the article or my commentary on it?
> 
> i mean it's only a crucial turning point in the film, and david's way of catching walter off-guard. its removal must have really impacted the flow of the movie.


LOL you know what I meant!!

Sucks for the movie goers. I wouldve expected this from middle eastern countries and such but not China


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I like most of his work.


What's next, a loyalty oath? LMAO!!

And the source of that article, was it The Sun? The source of the infamous, "My thing with this girl is not for this world." Sure.
And didn't he live with Leasi? Sure.


----------



## Just Askin

Last night a whole group of people got run over by a terrorist, ten minutes away from my house. Between that, Weds fire and the other recent attacks in the U.K, it really makes you put things into perspective.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Last night a whole group of people got run over by a terrorist, ten minutes away from my house. Between that, Weds fire and the other recent attacks in the U.K, it really makes you put things into perspective.



Horrible things happening in the world.... let's pray for a better future [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Horrible things happening in the world.... let's pray for a better future [emoji120][emoji120]





All the sunscreen across his face . Happy thoughts .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Happier news.... Michael and Alicia are in Gothenburg, Sweden [emoji3][emoji1236][emoji7]

Several sightings of them today:
















They went to an amusement park, Liseberg, and were seen on rides. Had two children with them, presumably Alicia's family. 

Midsummer in Sweden this week [emoji3][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Looks like I'm getting my wish. YAY


----------



## Just Askin

Cool. Another flower crown pic then lol.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love google translate, and especially love this detail: on my way home from work as today was Alicia Vikander _*and her Fassbender. *_That ticked me to no end.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Happier news.... Michael and Alicia are in Gothenburg, Sweden [emoji3][emoji1236][emoji7]
> 
> Several sightings of them today:
> 
> View attachment 3736821
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736822
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736823
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736825
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736826
> 
> 
> They went to an amusement park, Liseberg, and were seen on rides. Had two children with them, presumably Alicia's family.
> 
> Midsummer in Sweden this week [emoji3][emoji7]


Kids are like "we're tired" . Michael's like "one more ride, please"


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Last night a whole group of people got run over by a terrorist, ten minutes away from my house. Between that, Weds fire and the other recent attacks in the U.K, it really makes you put things into perspective.



London is a vibrant city that went through many tough times for the past hundreds of years. It is also less safer in all parts of the world nowadays. Everybody needs to be more alert and vigilant


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Kids are like "we're tired" . Michael's like "one more ride, please"



So he enjoyed the rides more than the kids did![emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> London is a vibrant city that went through many tough times for the past hundreds of years. It is also less safer in all parts of the world nowadays. Everybody needs to be more alert and vigilant


You can't stop living your life or they have already won. Last nights attack was one where there was no way of stopping it regardless of vigilance or precautions. People leaving Mosque. Everyday occurrence. Only takes one nutter. Media helicopters overhead all day. Sick when you think how much The London AirAmbulance service struggles financially just to run emergency trips.


----------



## mollie12

The photo with her dad makes even more sense now.


----------



## mollie12

mchris55 said:


> What's next, a loyalty oath? LMAO!!
> 
> And the source of that article, was it The Sun? The source of the infamous, "My thing with this girl is not for this world." Sure.
> And didn't he live with Leasi? Sure.



This is certainly a fair observation, but I do think there's a slight difference between him moving into one of his girlfriend's homes (Leasi) or a girlfriend moving into his place for a short time (Zoe/Maiko?), versus actually viewing, choosing, and buying property together with a girlfriend, which is what is being implied here. It's just not the same dynamic.

Which isn't to say that the Sun actually ran a factual report.   We don't know (yet).  But there are distinctions.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Not to mention renovating and undoubtedly decorating it together as well. I don't know any of his previous girlfriends, so I can't attest to their relationships, but he and Alicia seem very much a family. At least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## lilapot

sorry out of topic. edited.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> What's next, a loyalty oath? LMAO!!
> 
> And the source of that article, was it The Sun? The source of the infamous, "My thing with this girl is not for this world." Sure.
> And didn't he live with Leasi? Sure.


LOL at loaylty oath!!
He has lived with leasi, maiko, Louise and many more. He basically has cohabited with most females he has dated so no biggie. I wonder where Sun got their info from and if this move in house is a new house or one Alicia renovated. Because if he bought a new house...um?? Didnt he say he was moving out of London because of xenophobia? Does he know what that word truly means or did he just learn a new word and decide to use it in an interview? LOL


----------



## mchris55

mollie12 said:


> This is certainly a fair observation, but I do think there's a slight difference between him moving into one of his girlfriend's homes (Leasi) or a girlfriend moving into his place for a short time (Zoe/Maiko?), versus actually viewing, choosing, and buying property together with a girlfriend, which is what is being implied here. It's just not the same dynamic.
> 
> Which isn't to say that the Sun actually ran a factual report.   We don't know (yet).  But there are distinctions.


I disagree.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> This is certainly a fair observation, but I do think there's a slight difference between him moving into one of his girlfriend's homes (Leasi) or a girlfriend moving into his place for a short time (Zoe/Maiko?), versus actually viewing, choosing, and buying property together with a girlfriend, which is what is being implied here. It's just not the same dynamic.
> 
> Which isn't to say that the Sun actually ran a factual report.   We don't know (yet).  But there are distinctions.



I agree.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> This is certainly a fair observation, but I do think there's a slight difference between him moving into one of his girlfriend's homes (Leasi) or a girlfriend moving into his place for a short time (Zoe/Maiko?), versus actually viewing, choosing, and buying property together with a girlfriend, which is what is being implied here. It's just not the same dynamic.
> 
> Which isn't to say that the Sun actually ran a factual report.   We don't know (yet).  But there are distinctions.



Yes a very different dynamic - this is actually setting up a home together.

He lived in Leasi's home for a short while until all that went badly wrong. Maiko stayed in his flat for at least some of the duration of the relationship. Zoe - I don't think so - the relationship was brief and she stated she had rented accommodation in London during the XMen filming. Louise definitely not - he was only with her for a few weeks and she has/had her own accommodation near his. 

I'm sure we will soon find out more about the London home but it fits with what is known. Michael's comments about leaving London were slightly exaggerated and taken out of context to create a headline; the word "might" is often overlooked and the xenophobia part is definitely exaggerated:




Anyway, Alicia has frequently said how much she loves living in London so it figures it is very unlikely he would leave. He's given so many conflicting accounts of where he's planning to live including "the countryside" and the west side of London over recent months - he's probably being deliberately vague!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Not to mention renovating and undoubtedly decorating it together as well. I don't know any of his previous girlfriends, so I can't attest to their relationships, but he and Alicia seem very much a family. At least that's what it looks like to me.



Yes this is different - choosing, buying and decorating a home as a couple:

"Michael and Alicia have moved in together officially"....... "this is the only place that is officially both of theirs and they are thrilled."

And yes, they really do seem very much a family and each accepted and embraced as part of the other's family too [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes this is different - choosing, buying and decorating a home as a couple:
> 
> "Michael and Alicia have moved in together officially"....... "this is the only place that is officially both of theirs and they are thrilled."
> 
> And yes, they really do seem very much a family and each accepted and embraced as part of the other's family too [emoji3][emoji3]



Other than choosing, buying, financing and renovating one every important element implies here could be ownership on the title deeds. This is very much different from 'allow me squatting at your place for a period of time where I carry a luggage with me'.  The other key word is 'together'.


----------



## mchris55

We are quoting gossip articles from The Sun now, hmmm.... 

The type of cohabitation that a couple enters into is primarily a function of their economic responsibilities at that time. It's the "couple" that makes the "couple", not the type of cohabitation.

Was Leasi supposed to sell her multi-million dollar home and remove her eldest child from school, only to buy another multi-million dollar home so she could buy furniture with the jobless actor she wanted to shack up with? This makes no sense.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Other than choosing, buying, financing and decorating one every important element implies here could be ownership on the title deeds. This is very much different from 'allow me squatting at your place for a period of time where I carry a luggage with me'.  The other key word is 'together'.



And another key word is "official"!

Setting up home together is completely different from having a girlfriend stay round, be it for one night or 6 months... I think most people can comprehend just how different this is...except those who don't want to...Lol


----------



## Hackensack

The Sun/DM story, whether true in all details or true at all, is only perceived as a threat unless you are determined to believe this relationship is PR.  
In real life, they go to each other's home towns, their parents have met, ordinary people see them together, and on, and on.  A journalist who interviewed Alicia in Australia noted that she was in Michael's rented apartment there; I assume he was staying in her apartment in South Africa.  
Buying or renting a place together as a home base is a logical step for people who have been together for as long, and as seriously, as they have been.


----------



## Just Askin

Sense? A pr realationship lasting over 2.5 yrs that has no pr gain for anyone. Half the world being paid to pretend to see the pr couple. Batches of pics after quick 'costume' changes being taken to use at a later date.  Hotels, restaurants, film crews all over the world in on it. Both sets of parents and family lying about the pr relationship. Visiting and staying with each other's families. Sense??  Do I need to post a definition?


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> We are quoting gossip articles from The Sun now, hmmm....
> 
> The type of cohabitation that a couple enters into is primarily a function of their economic responsibilities at that time. I*t's the "couple" that makes the "couple", not the type of cohabitation*.
> 
> Was Leasi supposed to sell her multi-million dollar home and remove her eldest child from school, only to buy another multi-million dollar home so she could buy furniture with the jobless actor she wanted to shack up with? This makes no sense.


Haha truth bomb!
Michael and Alicia have probably been living together a long time but you can smell the desperation when people are quoting the sun of all things as proof. I also love how Michael and Alicia's go to was THE SUN for this "official" info on their relationship.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> The Sun/DM story, whether true in all details or true at all, is only perceived as a threat unless you are determined to believe this relationship is PR.
> In real life, they go to each other's home towns, their parents have met, ordinary people see them together, and on, and on.  A journalist who interviewed Alicia in Australia noted that she was in Michael's rented apartment there; I assume he was staying in her apartment in South Africa.
> Buying or renting a place together as a home base is a logical step for people who have been together for as long, and as seriously, as they have been.



Exactly! To all intent and purpose I'm sure Michael and Alicia have been living together for the past couple of years - as you say staying in each other's rented accommodation whilst away on film shoots. 

As well as Sydney and South Africa I remember a photo of Alicia cooking in the kitchen of Michael's rented accommodation in Malta during the Assassins Creed shoot and reports from a Norwegian newspaper of Alicia staying in his rented accommodation there.

So the living together isn't the big story - it's the setting up of their first home together in London. Alicia has been referring to a house purchase in London since last year and how she is very actively involved in the renovation and interior design - it's probably close to being ready now. Seems logical that is their new home. [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Sense? A pr realationship lasting over 2.5 yrs that has no pr gain for anyone. Half the world being paid to pretend to see the pr couple. Batches of pics after quick 'costume' changes being taken to use at a later date.  Hotels, restaurants, film crews all over the world in on it. Both sets of parents and family lying about the pr relationship. Visiting and staying with each other's families. Sense??  Do I need to post a definition?



Total truth here; beggars belief there are 'adults' behind this.....Sense is definitely missing from the people who peddle this rubbish!


----------



## Just Askin

As if Michael or Alicia would actually go anywhere near that Sh*t rag. Didn't realise they'd given an interview.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Haha truth bomb!
> Michael and Alicia have probably been living together a long time but you can smell the desperation when people are quoting the sun of all things as proof. I also love how Michael and Alicia's go to was THE SUN for this "official" info on their relationship.


It's unbelievable, jfc. 
How are words on a tabloid page about two actors a threat to anyone or anything? 
Unreal.


----------



## Just Askin

You know when people start their own narrative, have a conversation with themselves and then act like it was someone else that said it? Yeah..one of them ones. 
Meantime more Tweets of sightings of Michael and Alicia n Sweden. Playing football with family from the sounds of it. (I wonder if the kids are being paid too). I would die for a pic of Michael playing football ⚽️.


----------



## mollie12

First clips of The Snowman were shown at a European cinema distributor convention.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You know when people start their own narrative, have a conversation with themselves and then act like it was someone else that said it? Yeah..one of them ones.
> Meantime more Tweets of sightings of Michael and Alicia n Sweden. Playing football with family from the sounds of it. (I wonder if the kids are being paid too). I would die for a pic of Michael playing football [emoji460]️.
> View attachment 3737474
> 
> View attachment 3737476



Yeah I saw those comments from even more people who saw Michael and Alicia in Gothenburg yesterday. One person saw them with two young children, playing football in a park, and another person saw them in the amusement park with the children by the "chocolate wheel" and they congratulated her 6 year old daughter for winning a prize! So cute [emoji7]

Pretty sure the young children are Alicia's niece and nephew - one of her sisters with two young kids lives in Gothenburg.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> First clips of The Snowman were shown at a European cinema distributor convention.


Don't leave us hanging like that...we need more


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Don't leave us hanging like that...we need more



There isn't anything!  I didn't even provide a link because there wasn't any more info.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> There isn't anything!  I didn't even provide a link because there wasn't any more info.


At least we know it's real now


----------



## pearlyqueen

Came across these pics of Michael's Killarney honour - similar to ones we've all seen and enjoyed in the past but I don't think they've been posted before:













Seems like an opportune time to post them!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Came across these pics of Michael's Killarney honour - similar to ones we've all seen and enjoyed in the past but I don't think they've been posted before:
> 
> View attachment 3738114
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738117
> 
> 
> Seems like an opportune time to post them!


I hadn't seen those before. Seems like so long ago now, how time flies.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I hadn't seen those before. Seems like so long ago now, how time flies.



'Twas a lovely occasion - I'm sure Michael and Alicia will treasure the memories [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Came across these pics of Michael's Killarney honour - similar to ones we've all seen and enjoyed in the past but I don't think they've been posted before:
> 
> View attachment 3738114
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738117
> 
> 
> Seems like an opportune time to post them!


And now he's in Sweden with her family. Love it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> And now he's in Sweden with her family. Love it.



Indeed! Think they are both part of each other's family now [emoji173]️

And on that happy note I bid you goodnight [emoji6]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Came across these pics of Michael's Killarney honour - similar to ones we've all seen and enjoyed in the past but I don't think they've been posted before:
> 
> View attachment 3738114
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738117
> 
> 
> Seems like an opportune time to post them!



Thanks! The pic are not posted before. 
One Chinese blog posted the Star article and most people are shouting : get married soon ! Hahaha.
Of course there was one or two disturbing cockroach making unwanted comments and they're getting s#%*. 

Glad that they are now in Sweden enjoying holidays and leisure time with her family members


----------



## Blueberry12

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks! The pic are not posted before.
> One Chinese blog posted the Star article and most people are shouting : get married soon ! Hahaha.
> Of course there was one or two disturbing cockroach making unwanted comments and they're getting s#%*.
> 
> Glad that they are now in Sweden enjoying holidays and leisure time with her family members




They seem to like Swedish Midsummer.
Little Frogs!


----------



## Just Askin

Completely Off Topic. Feel free to delete if need be.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Completely Off Topic. Feel free to delete if need be.




So much emotion...


----------



## pearlyqueen

On a happier note - lovely pic of Michael and Alicia with a younger fan at lunchtime today in Visby, Sweden [emoji7]




They look so happy [emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> On a happier note - lovely pic of Michael and Alicia with a younger fan at lunchtime today in Visby, Sweden [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3739122
> 
> 
> They look so happy [emoji173]️


That kids hair is brilliant


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Holy moly, cuteness overload. ❤️


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> On a happier note - lovely pic of Michael and Alicia with a younger fan at lunchtime today in Visby, Sweden [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3739122
> 
> 
> They look so happy [emoji173]️



Thanks for sharing this cute pic. Just googled Visby is an island from quite a distance from Gothenburg. So Michael follows her lead again. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing this cute pic. Just googled Visby is an island from quite a distance from Gothenburg. So Michael follows her lead again. [emoji3][emoji3]


It's a surf place too.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> On a happier note - lovely pic of Michael and Alicia with a younger fan at lunchtime today in Visby, Sweden [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3739122
> 
> 
> They look so happy [emoji173]️


 
Wait, was she wearing extensions in those France pics? Cuz her hair is short here.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I think they're probably hanging behind her back--you can sort of see the same effect here. i wish she'd take them out! short hair is a good look for her.


----------



## readingnook

How far is Visby from Goteburg and how do you get there.  Drive?


----------



## baewatch

i think its the best picture of them so far!
alicia looks particularly relaxed


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Blimey Fluffle. You nicked that quick. You're welcome...lazy but welcome . Maybe I'll start hiding a tag just for a laugh.


----------



## mollie12

I've seen Song to Song twice now and I'm firmly convinced it's one of MF's 2 or 3 best films.  He also hasn't been this loose in a film since Fish Tank.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I've seen Song to Song twice now and I'm firmly convinced it's one of MF's 2 or 3 best films.  He also hasn't been this loose in a film since Fish Tank.


Hmm do you have a link for the movie? I couldnt find a good link when I tried to search this past weekend.

When is Michael going to be in Montreal? Some of the cast is there already.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> I've seen Song to Song twice now and I'm firmly convinced it's one of MF's 2 or 3 best films.  He also hasn't been this loose in a film since Fish Tank.


I can't wait to see it.  I've ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I've seen Song to Song twice now and I'm firmly convinced it's one of MF's 2 or 3 best films.  He also hasn't been this loose in a film since Fish Tank.



That's good to hear!

I'm holding out to watch it in the cinema but it seems to be one of those films that some people "get" and some hate. As I'm someone who doesn't need a rigid narrative storyline to enjoy a film and who loves Impressionism I'm hoping Song to Song lives up to my expectations [emoji120]


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> How far is Visby from Goteburg and how do you get there.  Drive?



Visby is quite a long way from Gothenburg - it's on an island, Gotland, in the Baltic Sea!




It's where the red place mark is on this map.

I imagine Michael drove there and they got the ferry - Visby seems to be the main ferry port from the mainland.

There are several of Alicia's friends also in Gotland for Midsummer so Michael will be enjoying the full on Swedish experience again! [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

..


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

OMG ! I love ❤️ this holiday. They always look so ridiculously funny it's awesome!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia enjoying Midsummer in Sweden today!

[emoji259][emoji263][emoji255][emoji263][emoji272][emoji263][emoji254][emoji263][emoji258][emoji7]
















Source Instagram


----------



## Just Askin

So Happy.
Src:instagram


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3741123
> 
> View attachment 3741121
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741120
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741124
> 
> So Happy.
> Src:instagram



Thanks for sharing!

The last gif is hilarious. All sang Swedish while Michael pretended like he can sing too [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3741123
> 
> View attachment 3741121
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741120
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741124
> 
> So Happy.
> Src:instagram



Michael is having so much fun! 

Shame we can't post videos here too!


----------



## mollie12

His obliques look great in the slower, original video.  /*Shallow*


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> That's good to hear!
> 
> I'm holding out to watch it in the cinema but it seems to be one of those films that some people "get" and some hate. As I'm someone who doesn't need a rigid narrative storyline to enjoy a film and who loves Impressionism I'm hoping Song to Song lives up to my expectations [emoji120]



I don't even think that it's particularly tough to follow.  Like, I'm tempted to say that people who don't understand what's going on just have little capacity to make connective logical leaps with image.  In other words, visually illiterate. Even so, it's not that the "narrative" matters all that much.  It's so tuned in to the moment-to-moment experience of relationships.  Euphoria, joy, connection, abandon, depression, ambivalence, grief, remorse, wariness, compulsion, self-loathing, etc.

I don't even really agree with Malick's fairly conservative world-view, but there's so much to appreciate in this film.  The editing, in particular, is phenomenal.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> His obliques look great in the slower, original video.  /*Shallow*


 So so shallow. Shame on you......


----------



## Just Askin

I'm a horrible person and I'm going to hell.....but I'll enjoy it whilst it lasts lol


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I don't even think that it's particularly tough to follow.  L*ike, I'm tempted to say that people who don't understand what's going on just have little capacity to make connective logical leaps with image.  In other words, visually illiterate. *Even so, it's not that the "narrative" matters all that much.  It's so tuned in to the moment-to-moment experience of relationships.  Euphoria, joy, connection, abandon, depression, ambivalence, grief, remorse, wariness, compulsion, self-loathing, etc.
> 
> I don't even really agree with Malick's fairly conservative world-view, but there's so much to appreciate in this film.  The editing, in particular, is phenomenal.


What a rude thing to call someone stupid just because they dont like the movie. I watched it last night and I was offended by what a waste of time it was. It was not tough to follow just dumb and weird. All characters besides Michael were insufferable and Michael was just Michael.


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> What a rude thing to call someone stupid just because they dont like the movie. I watched it last night and I was offended by what a waste of time it was. It was not tough to follow just dumb and weird. All characters besides Michael were insufferable and Michael was just Michael.



I didn't say that people who don't like the movie are stupid.  I said that people who  don't understand what's going on are visually illiterate.  Those are two very different statements on two very different things.

ETA:  And I'm confused by why "Michael playing Michael" is a bad thing.  If anything, he should be doing that "more" in order to be a star.  Because the guy I saw in this movie has a lot more natural charm, energy, danger, and sex appeal than any performance since Fish Tank.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> I didn't say that people who don't like the movie are stupid.  I said that people who  don't understand what's going on are visually illiterate.  Those are two very different statements on two very different things.
> 
> ETA:  And I'm confused by why "Michael playing Michael" is a bad thing.  If anything, he should be doing that "more" in order to be a star.  Because the guy I saw in this movie has a lot more natural charm, energy, danger, and sex appeal than any performance since Fish Tank.


No Michael playing Michael is a good thing, the only ok thing about the entire two hours. Everything else was insufferable.
And I would interpret "having little capacity to make connective logical leaps with images" as being slow/stupid/not smart. But ok.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3741607
> 
> View attachment 3741608
> 
> I'm a horrible person and I'm going to hell.....but I'll enjoy it whilst it lasts lol


You are a horrible person and I'm going right to hell with you!


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> No Michael playing Michael is a good thing, the only ok thing about the entire two hours. Everything else was insufferable.
> And I would interpret "having little capacity to make connective logical leaps with images" as being slow/stupid/not smart. But ok.



Why are you offended?  You specifically state that you didn't find it tough to follow, so my comment wasn't directed at you.  It was directed at people (and I know they exist--I see their reviews on letterboxd) who literally state that they couldn't follow the plot/narrative and didn't understand what was going on.  I stated no opinion on people who understood the film but didn't like it.   Furthermore, there are multiple types of intelligences.  Almost no single person has every type.  Some people have mathematical/logical smarts, but no social smarts.  Some people have great verbal abilities, but no ability to parse images.  I deliberately didn't use the word "stupid" in my post because I don't think that people who possess little imagistic ability *are* stupid.  That's your label, not mine.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3741607
> 
> View attachment 3741608
> 
> I'm a horrible person and I'm going to hell.....but I'll enjoy it whilst it lasts lol



You might enjoy hell..... you wicked woman...[emoji6]

Anyhow, looks like Michael (and Alicia) are in heaven this Midsummmer [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3741607
> 
> View attachment 3741608
> 
> I'm a horrible person and I'm going to hell.....but I'll enjoy it whilst it lasts lol


i'd like to thank you for the equal-opportunity ogling of his front side and her back side


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I don't even think that it's particularly tough to follow.  Like, I'm tempted to say that people who don't understand what's going on just have little capacity to make connective logical leaps with image.  In other words, visually illiterate. Even so, it's not that the "narrative" matters all that much.  It's so tuned in to the moment-to-moment experience of relationships.  Euphoria, joy, connection, abandon, depression, ambivalence, grief, remorse, wariness, compulsion, self-loathing, etc.
> 
> I don't even really agree with Malick's fairly conservative world-view, but there's so much to appreciate in this film.  The editing, in particular, is phenomenal.



I totally understand what you're saying!

The two points you've drawn attention to that excite me the most are:

"the guy I saw in this movie has a lot more natural charm, energy, danger, and sex appeal than any performance since Fish Tank."

I LOVED Michael in Fish Tank - it's probably my very favourite performance by him.

And

"It's so tuned in to the moment-to-moment experience of relationships.  Euphoria, joy, connection..."etc

This is what I often find lacking in contemporary films/literature..... where you are sucked in to the emotional maelstroms and forget yourself and feel what the characters are feeling...visual and emotional Impressionism a cinematic experience akin to Virginia Woolf's "streams of consciousness".

I'm so looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> i'd like to thank you for the equal-opportunity ogling of his front side and her back side


I work within a fully inclusive framework .


----------



## mollie12

...someone stole my exact phrasing from one of my posts about Song about Song and submitted it as an anon to a tumblr blog...okay then.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> ...someone stole my exact phrasing from one of my posts about Song about Song and submitted it as an anon to a tumblr blog...okay then.


 They've been doing it for ages. Which makes those blogs look even worse. They use the anons as sources for their spiel. It's like they forget where they heard things and then convince themselves it's gospel. Same place took a gif from here yesterday minutes after I posted it.  No source, no credit just repost. That's fine, share the love I say. Not as if it was my video to begin with and the gif took two minutes. Point is it's the same place that chants how evil PF is. So why come here?


----------



## aprilmayjune

It's been a tough week for them but  plagiarizing is still always a dick move, no matter how frustrated you are.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Why are you offended?  You specifically state that you didn't find it tough to follow, so my comment wasn't directed at you.  It was directed at people (and I know they exist--I see their reviews on letterboxd) who literally state that they couldn't follow the plot/narrative and didn't understand what was going on.  I stated no opinion on people who understood the film but didn't like it.   Furthermore, there are multiple types of intelligences.  Almost no single person has every type.  Some people have mathematical/logical smarts, but no social smarts.  Some people have great verbal abilities, but no ability to parse images.  I deliberately didn't use the word "stupid" in my post because I don't think that people who possess little imagistic ability *are* stupid.  That's your label, not mine.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> ...someone stole my exact phrasing from one of my posts about Song about Song and submitted it as an anon to a tumblr blog...okay then.



In most instances imitation = flattery but I totally get how unpleasant it must be to see your own words turn up on a hate blog presented as something original.

But you have to be mindful of the type of warped minds that contribute to these blogs - some of these people really aren't well. And as AMJ says, it really has been a week from hell for them ......culminating with incontrovertible proof that Michael is having a wonderful time in Sweden with Alicia, his love, celebrating to the max [emoji3][emoji7]

I'm constantly amazed by the spectacular lack of intelligence and dignity of these "flat-earth" types...how can such people function and why do they persist? Can't understand what they possibly hope to gain and wouldn't you think they'd be totally demoralised by now....??? Totally baffling...


----------



## mollie12

LOL, so they think I'm the one who posted it there, but anyone who has interacted with me online knows that I NEVER use uncapitalized "I"s or poor punctuation.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> LOL, so they think I'm the one who posted it there, but anyone who has interacted with me online knows that I NEVER use uncapitalized "I"s or poor punctuation.


Be kind: they're in a world of pain right now.


----------



## Esizzle

A member on here keeps mentioning the tumblr blogs without any reason so they are going to take the drama bait. There is no reason to feel *too* special I think.


----------



## Just Askin

Ahhh where would we be without the predictable?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Be kind: they're in a world of pain right now.



Honestly - I think they deserve no kindness. 
Any pain is of their own making - they chose to be ridiculous and delusional, and they went further and have been actively spiteful and hateful, spreading their lies and poison all over the internet... I'd love to think they will throw in the towel but I expect them to continue in the same vein....despite what's emerged this week..


----------



## Esizzle

I am not sure why everyone keeps referring to this week being "hard" for the tumblrs but is it because of The Sun article? Because if so, that was a complete joke and nothing new. 
Pearlyqueen has said for a while that Michael and Alicia live together. So people knew anyways. Everyone would take an insider's word over a gossip mag, more credible and insider-y.


----------



## aprilmayjune

You're right, we really don't need to talk about them. I only went for the low blow because plagiarism really gets on my nerves  

hope someone grabbed that insta of the dance party!


----------



## Flatsy

Esizzle said:


> I am not sure why everyone keeps referring to this week being "hard" for the tumblrs but is it because of The Sun article? Because if so, that was a complete joke and nothing new.
> Pearlyqueen has said for a while that Michael and Alicia live together. So people knew anyways. Everyone would take an insider's word over a gossip mag, more credible and insider-y.


I wasn't aware that pearlyqueen professed to be anything other than a fan?  As far as I know, it's only the conspiracy theorists who proclaim to have inside information about surfers and rehab and publicists and such.  The rest of us ascertained from factual information some time ago that it was likely that they had set up house together in London (despite not actually being there very often).

If you are going to plead ignorance about why certain people are having a bad week, I'll bite...The tumblrs (and their kindreds) were insisting that this week Michael was in Canada working while Alicia was trying to dry out somewhere.  Just more of the narrative that they are miserable, unhealthy, don't like being together, live only to get more movie roles to revive their disastrous careers, and are a fake couple who are always on the verge of ending their sham relationship.

Instead, we see Michael and Alicia looking happy, healthy, and having a fantastic summer holiday with their friends and family in Sweden.  For people who have a rather tenuous hold on reality and have built an imaginary storyline in their head for these two celebrities, getting slapped in the face by reality like that tends to shake their foundations - but only temporarily.  They always regroup and seek mental comfort and validation from their internet ringleaders.

Speaking of which, one of those ringleaders who likes to pretend she's pr savvy has moved the goalposts yet again with her authoritative assessments of their sham relationship.  She said last year that if they were still together past awards season, that she would concede they are a real couple and stop blogging about them.  Has that happened?  No, now she's going long term.  She has a whole list of celebrity couples she believes are shams who were together for four or five years. 

So that's where the new goalpost is - Michael and Alicia are a fake couple unless they stay together longer than 5 years.  That's soothing news for a lot of people on the internet.  They can take that as encouragement to cling to their imaginary storyline for *years* to come, no matter how increasingly preposterous it becomes.


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> I wasn't aware that pearlyqueen professed to be anything other than a fan?  As far as I know, it's only the conspiracy theorists who proclaim to have inside information about surfers and rehab and publicists and such.  The rest of us ascertained from factual information some time ago that it was likely that they had set up house together in London (despite not actually being there very often).
> 
> If you are going to plead ignorance about why certain people are having a bad week, I'll bite...The tumblrs (and their kindreds) were insisting that this week Michael was in Canada working while Alicia was trying to dry out somewhere.  Just more of the narrative that they are miserable, unhealthy, don't like being together, live only to get more movie roles to revive their disastrous careers, and are a fake couple who are always on the verge of ending their sham relationship.
> 
> Instead, we see Michael and Alicia looking happy, healthy, and having a fantastic summer holiday with their friends and family in Sweden.  For people who have a rather tenuous hold on reality and have built an imaginary storyline in their head for these two celebrities, getting slapped in the face by reality like that tends to shake their foundations - but only temporarily.  They always regroup and seek mental comfort and validation from their internet ringleaders.
> 
> Speaking of which, one of those ringleaders who likes to pretend she's pr savvy has moved the goalposts yet again with her authoritative assessments of their sham relationship.  She said last year that if they were still together past awards season, that she would concede they are a real couple and stop blogging about them.  Has that happened?  No, now she's going long term.  She has a whole list of celebrity couples she believes are shams who were together for four or five years.
> 
> So that's where the new goalpost is - Michael and Alicia are a fake couple unless they stay together longer than 5 years.  That's soothing news for a lot of people on the internet.  They can take that as encouragement to cling to their imaginary storyline for *years* to come, no matter how increasingly preposterous it becomes.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I am not sure why everyone keeps referring to this week being "hard" for the tumblrs but is it because of The Sun article? Because if so, that was a complete joke and nothing new.
> Pearlyqueen has said for a while that Michael and Alicia live together. So people knew anyways. Everyone would take an insider's word over a gossip mag, more credible and insider-y.


I remember this. They were living in North London and going to Ikea and making stews. LOL!!! This went on and on and on.... Now, no one can remember because some tabloid that is known to fabricate things has FINALLY splilled the truth! Yes, indeed, we have the TRUTH, from The Sun, though some ( I don't know who, exactly) will see the words in The Sun as a THREAT!! I'm not sure if those words came with a knife or a gun, but best you believe, those words are a THREAT!!! I have to admit however, I still don't understand what kind of THREAT tabloid words pose. I probably don't want to know, because it all sounds ridiculous to me.


----------



## Hackensack

Just to clarify: when I said this was a hard week for some, and that they were in a world of hurt, I wasn't thinking about the Sun article,  but rather the photos of Michael and Alicia, both looking healthy and happy and obviously having fun together in Sweden with a group of friends.


----------



## aprilmayjune

clarification wasn't needed for anyone with a basic grasp on context clues


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I remember this. They were living in North London and going to Ikea and making stews.


 See..this is how gossip starts. I think you'll find that was some banta between me and Pearly not actually a statement of fact.  A statement of fact would be something like..."This is the 3rd Midsummer Michael and Alicia have celebrated together".​


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> The Sun/DM story, whether true in all details or true at all, is only perceived as a threat unless you are determined to believe this relationship is PR.
> In real life, they go to each other's home towns, their parents have met, ordinary people see them together, and on, and on.  A journalist who interviewed Alicia in Australia noted that she was in Michael's rented apartment there; I assume he was staying in her apartment in South Africa.
> Buying or renting a place together as a home base is a logical step for people who have been together for as long, and as seriously, as they have been.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> See..this is how gossip starts. I think you'll find that was some banta between me and Pearly not actually a statement of fact.  A statement of fact would be something like..."This is the 3rd Midsummer Michael and Alicia have celebrated together".​



Lol - we were kidding about the stews at least - Michael doesn't like stew [emoji23][emoji23]

3rd Midsummer Michael and Alicia have celebrated together - that speaks volumes..[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hackensack

Yes, I commented on the Sun article, but as something of no real importance.  I don't think it told us anything we hadn't already known (as I said).  But I had moved on to the photos of Midsummer in Sweden which (unlike the Sun article) cannot be dismissed.
Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I remember this. They were living in North London and going to Ikea and making stews. LOL!!! This went on and on and on.... Now, no one can remember because some tabloid that is known to fabricate things has FINALLY splilled the truth! Yes, indeed, we have the TRUTH, from The Sun, though some ( I don't know who, exactly) will see the words in The Sun as a THREAT!! I'm not sure if those words came with a knife or a gun, but best you believe, those words are a THREAT!!! I have to admit however, I still don't understand what kind of THREAT tabloid words pose. I probably don't want to know, because it all sounds ridiculous to me.


HAHA!!! Threat from some stupid worthless mag. Suurreeeeee. I think we are the people who are supposed to be threatened? LOL who knows...


----------



## Esizzle

Flatsy said:


> I wasn't aware that pearlyqueen professed to be anything other than a fan?  As far as I know, it's only the conspiracy theorists who proclaim to have inside information about surfers and rehab and publicists and such.  The rest of us ascertained from factual information some time ago that it was likely that they had set up house together in London (despite not actually being there very often).
> 
> If you are going to plead ignorance about why certain people are having a bad week, I'll bite...The tumblrs (and their kindreds) were insisting that this week Michael was in Canada working while Alicia was trying to dry out somewhere.  Just more of the narrative that they are miserable, unhealthy, don't like being together, live only to get more movie roles to revive their disastrous careers, and are a fake couple who are always on the verge of ending their sham relationship.
> 
> Instead, we see Michael and Alicia looking happy, healthy, and having a fantastic summer holiday with their friends and family in Sweden.  For people who have a rather tenuous hold on reality and have built an imaginary storyline in their head for these two celebrities, getting slapped in the face by reality like that tends to shake their foundations - but only temporarily.  They always regroup and seek mental comfort and validation from their internet ringleaders.
> 
> Speaking of which, one of those ringleaders who likes to pretend she's pr savvy has moved the goalposts yet again with her authoritative assessments of their sham relationship.  She said last year that if they were still together past awards season, that she would concede they are a real couple and stop blogging about them.  Has that happened?  No, now she's going long term.  She has a whole list of celebrity couples she believes are shams who were together for four or five years.
> 
> So that's where the new goalpost is - Michael and Alicia are a fake couple unless they stay together longer than 5 years.  That's soothing news for a lot of people on the internet.  They can take that as encouragement to cling to their imaginary storyline for *years* to come, no matter how increasingly preposterous it becomes.


Thanks for explaining what "hard time" was in reference too. Plead ignorance sounds rude. I actually didnt know what type of hard time was being had and first thing that came to my mind was the Sun article. I have no idea  who you are referring to as the pr savvy person. Why does everyone talk in circles? Just name names.
I know you didnt accuse me of it, but let me just say I dont think anyone here is Michael or Alicia's PR. No offense but no one sounds like a PR person, no one would even pass for an intern.


----------



## readingnook

It sounds exactly as it was said.  She has met Michael in public and private settings.  It makes sense for someone who lives in London and particularly someone who has lived in the same neighborhood at one point.  Speaking for myself, I take it at face value and don't attach any innuendo.

Also I forgot what the point was and I'm thoroughly confused about why the Sun article is a threat.  Is this the article that said they were living together?   To whom would it be a threat?


----------



## mchris55

Ummm, he was in Australia from about April 2016 to about late July/August 2016. The only time he "left" was that wonderful Cannes *sighting*.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Ummm, he was in Australia from about April 2016 to about late July/August 2016. The only time he "left" was that wonderful Cannes *sighting*.


LOL I dont even know why you brought up him being in Australia but your memory is so good!!! Forgot about the Cannes sighting.That was comedy gold!!!


----------



## readingnook

But they were together for Midsummer 2016 in Australia.  As a fan of Alicia, I think it's nice that they have been together for Midsummer every year since they got together.  It seems to be an important holiday to her.  I would have also thought it may have just coincided with a time that they were off together, or happened to be in the same city for whatever reason, but each time it seems too well planned, with friends and family around, that I can't imagine it just so happened without prior discussion.


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> It sounds exactly as it was said.  She has met Michael in public and private settings.  It makes sense for someone who lives in London and particularly someone who has lived in the same neighborhood at one point.  Speaking for myself, I take it at face value and don't attach any innuendo.
> 
> Also I forgot what the point was and I'm thoroughly confused about why the Sun article is a threat.  Is this the article that said they were living together?   To whom would it be a threat?



Shared the same thought. PQ lives in London and many have premiere events there. Remember she said the ride is just couple of minutes to the premiere venue and not like she has to spend a fortune on hotel and airfare in order to be at the same city to meet him. More so she has lived in the same neighbourhood at certain period of time.

The Star article which quoted unnamed sources kind of, no one with a sound mind feels surprised let alone feels threatened by it. Just treat it like a leisure story. Some of its contents might be true but no need to take it seriously. The actual "video leaks " from their friends carry far more weight


----------



## Just Askin

Last time I checked it was fine to celebrate Swedish Midsummer in Australia. Even better with family and your partner around.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> On a happier note - lovely pic of Michael and Alicia with a younger fan at lunchtime today in Visby, Sweden [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3739122
> 
> 
> They look so happy [emoji173]️



Cute pic! 
Is he really a fan or his parents told him to pose for a pic?


----------



## mchris55

Was this when early in the week they were "papped" at the bowling alley with his agent from Ireland AND his agent from the US? And the lemon shopping? And the boring Vanity Fair article where she just happened to mention the lemons? I guess MF's agents came all the way to Australia to partake in the holiday fun!!! LOL!! Sure. Shame they couldn't make it to Sweden this year....

I guess when she does  promo for Weinstein's film in August she'll have some interesting anecdotes....

According to boxofficemojo, that film is opening WIDE, by the way!!!


----------



## Just Askin

*Look how unhappy they seem together...*
*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> But they were together for Midsummer 2016 in Australia.  As a fan of Alicia, I think it's nice that they have been together for Midsummer every year since they got together.  It seems to be an important holiday to her.  I would have also thought it may have just coincided with a time that they were off together, or happened to be in the same city for whatever reason, but each time it seems too well planned, with friends and family around, that I can't imagine it just so happened without prior discussion.



Yes this is correct - Alicia spent most of June 2016 and the first few days of July in Sydney with Michael and yes they were together for Midsummer [emoji3]

Just ignore the snarky claims about agents, publicists and Weinstein, and the empty, angry "lols". That's the go-to position of the remaining few who refuse to concede that Michael and Alicia are a happy loving couple who are committed to each other and their relationship. I know - seems totally nuts and I'm not convinced they even believe what they write, but it's just too much of a climb down for these people to admit they've been wrong all along and exit gracefully...

Anyway, back on Planet Earth, it was lovely to see Michael and Alicia enjoying themselves and the Swedish holiday [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> Cute pic!
> Is he really a fan or his parents told him to pose for a pic?



Haha, I bet Hugo had no idea who they are but his parents told him to pose [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mchris55

Looking back there appears to be no definitive proof because she was also in LA around that time and from what I remember she has many Swedish friends in LA and her sister does not live in the part of Australia that MF was filming in. Therefore, it's all speculation and what an individual chooses to believe. 

As always, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> Looking back there appears to be no definitive proof because she was also in LA around that time and from what I remember she has many Swedish friends in LA and her sister does not live in the part of Australia that MF was filming in. Therefore, it's all speculation and what an individual chooses to believe.
> 
> As always, I'm fine with that.


Might her sister not travel to the part of Australia where Michael and Alicia were, and see them there?


----------



## Selayang430

Luckily Michael was in the video posted by Alicia 's friends in Visby Sweden celebrating midsummer. Otherwise, some anons might have 'spotted'  him in London or Montreal or Dublin (cuddling up again ?!) for the past week. Of course such spotting from 'my friend's friends' provides no picture, nothing - just some pathetic 'I said so'


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Might her sister not travel to the part of Australia where Michael and Alicia were, and see them there?



Alicia did see her sister whilst she was staying with Michael in Sydney last year. She spent a long weekend in LA around 18th June, but the rest of the the month, before and after this she was in Sydney. It's not a matter of "belief", there is definitive proof of that and they were together for Midsummer 2016[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia did see her sister whilst she was staying with Michael in Sydney last year. She spent a long weekend in LA around 18th June, but the rest of the the month, before and after this she was in Sydney. It's not a matter of "belief", there is definitive proof of that and they were together for Midsummer 2016[emoji7][emoji7]


And he wears a flower crown so well.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia did see her sister whilst she was staying with Michael in Sydney last year. She spent a long weekend in LA around 18th June, but the rest of the the month, before and after this she was in Sydney. It's not a matter of "belief", there is definitive proof of that and they were together for Midsummer 2016[emoji7][emoji7]


I wasn't actually questioning that they saw her sister, so much as puzzling over the idea expressed in the other post that her sister would be unable to get from one part of Australia to another to see them.


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> Might her sister not travel to the part of Australia where Michael and Alicia were, and see them there?


I never said she couldn't, but there were many things talked about that weren't true. Cannes!! They live in North London!! I don't even know if she was in Australia at that time as I stated before.
I also said it is up to the individual to determine what they choose to believe.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I wasn't actually questioning that they saw her sister, so much as puzzling over the idea expressed in the other post that her sister would be unable to get from one part of Australia to another to see them.


What is it that about? Why do some people seem so adverse to the idea that people can freely travel around within a country like Australia or SA or in the case of Europe from one country to the next ? Doesn't everyone know about aeroplanes?!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia did see her sister whilst she was staying with Michael in Sydney last year. She spent a long weekend in LA around 18th June, but the rest of the the month, before and after this she was in Sydney. It's not a matter of "belief", there is definitive proof of that and they were together for Midsummer 2016[emoji7][emoji7]



Her sister can easily go from Melbourne or any other Aussie city to visit Alicia. The air transport is so much convenient and efficient nowadays. It's not the era of The light between Oceans anymore where only land or sea transport available and took ages.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> What is it that about? Why do some people seem so adverse to the idea that people can freely travel around within a country like Australia or SA or in the case of Europe from one country to the next ? Doesn't everyone know about aeroplanes?!



LOL - mental barriers most likely. And the claim that Alicia being in Sydney for Midsummer 2016 is something people have to "choose to believe"... ludicrous [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

Her flat is in Primrose Hill..that's in North London. North West to be precise. He hasn't lived in Hackney since before TLBO. He had to be somewhere when he was back in the UK. 
Cannes ..I don't recall Michael or Alicia claiming to be there.


----------



## mchris55

Oh, and there was the dinner with Matt Damon and Ridley Scott that the PR team had to debunk themselves!!


----------



## Just Askin

Truth of the matter is that people are looking at photographs and and then trying to claim anything but what they actually see. Ludicrous is right.


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> Oh, and there was the dinner with Matt Damon and Ridley Scott that the PR team had to debunk themselves!!


So there are rival PR teams planting fake stories? And the Cannes/Matt Damon stories, which were trivial and soon debunked, mean that nothing is true?  This is silly.
It's also, sadly, characteristic of the era: believe what you want to believe, choose your own "facts," disregard anything that makes you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Her flat is in Primrose Hill..that's in North London. North West to be precise. He hasn't lived in Hackney since before TLBO. He had to be somewhere when he was back in the UK.
> Cannes ..I don't recall Michael or Alicia claiming to be there.



Cannes - no pic no reliable sighting - choose not to believe. Anyway it is not like birthday or new year or other significant event  e.g. his Killarney Order of Inisfallen ceremony. No need to spend time digging further


----------



## mchris55

Hackensack said:


> So there are rival PR teams planting fake stories? And the Cannes/Matt Damon stories, which were trivial and soon debunked, mean that nothing is true?  This is silly.
> It's also, sadly, characteristic of the era: believe what you want to believe, choose your own "facts," disregard anything that makes you feel uncomfortable.


I never said anything about rival PR teams or that everything was not true. I also did not say anything about comfortable or uncomfortable. Is this like the tabloid words being a threat? I thought this was addressed already? Oh that's right, it was. I still don't understand it.


----------



## mollie12

...these last few pages are sure interesting to those who have seen a certain photo.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> ...these last few pages are sure interesting to those who have seen a certain photo.


You have a certain photo? Do share, please. The lack of photographic evidence is too much for some people to cope with


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> ...these last few pages are sure interesting to those who have seen a certain photo.



So curious now, please share. Thanks


----------



## readingnook

Can someone kindly explain "Cannes" to me?


----------



## Flatsy

readingnook said:


> Can someone kindly explain "Cannes" to me?


One paper mistakenly mentioned they were at a party in Cannes last year.  Michael was in Australia at the time and neither of them had a reason to be there, so most of us were able to use our deductive reasoning skills to dismiss that as an error and move on.

Others cling to that one incorrect mention to prove...well, pretty much whatever they want to prove - that the media is in a large conspiracy to lie about Michael and Alicia being together.

Basically whenever Michael and Alicia are seen together in far more probable circumstances, certain people now insist it's a lie unless provided with multiple pieces of forensic evidence.  Not that Michael and Alicia being seen together bothers them though.   Not at all.


----------



## Flatsy

aprilmayjune said:


> clarification wasn't needed for anyone with a basic grasp on context clues


Yeah, suddenly a lot of "clarification" is being required.  In fact, the same clarifications are being required multiple times.  Because "confused".  I don't think anybody is confused, I think some people like to derail conversations by going around and around in circles about irrelevant details.  Others like to bring everything back to themselves and take offense so that everyone is always kowtowing and apologizing to them.

Nobody is required to play their game....


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> ...these last few pages are sure interesting to those who have seen a certain photo.


Yes I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Esizzle

Flatsy said:


> Nobody is required to play their game....


Yet everyone still plays...


----------



## readingnook

Flatsy said:


> One paper mistakenly mentioned they were at a party in Cannes last year.  Michael was in Australia at the time and neither of them had a reason to be there, so most of us were able to use our deductive reasoning skills to dismiss that as an error and move on.
> 
> Others cling to that one incorrect mention to prove...well, pretty much whatever they want to prove - that the media is in a large conspiracy to lie about Michael and Alicia being together.
> 
> Basically whenever Michael and Alicia are seen together in far more probable circumstances, certain people now insist it's a lie unless provided with multiple pieces of forensic evidence.  Not that Michael and Alicia being seen together bothers them though.   Not at all.



Thanks!


----------



## pearlyqueen

New Midsummer pic!

Michael and Alicia playing a game called Kubb [emoji3][emoji7]




Source: Instagram


----------



## Just Askin

​


pearlyqueen said:


> New Midsummer pic!
> 
> Michael and Alicia playing a game called Kubb [emoji3][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744584
> 
> 
> Source: Instagram


It looks like Michael and Alicia won 
Is that the game that's like boils but with short wooden batons?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> ​
> It looks like Michael and Alicia won
> Is that the game that's like boils but with short wooden batons?



Yes - but assume you meant bowls rather than boils!

Viking chess apparently, and yes looks like Michael and Alicia won, they appear to be in celebratory mood! [emoji3][emoji3]

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubb


----------



## mchris55

And I still don't understand. Sigh!!!

LMAO!!!

The point is that someone that doesn't know anything about me can determine what I feel about anything. The idea of that is rude and condescending. Therefore, the "tabloid words are a threat", the "comfortable or uncomfortable", and the recent newcomer, this nonsense that seeing two people together bothers me, ooooh.... Really?? Where is this coming from?? How can anyone tell an adult woman (or any woman for that matter), a person that no one on this thread knows in real life or knows anything about, what she feels about anything? What gives anyone the right to do this? Hence, the lack of understanding. It is quite simple actually.

People define themselves, one way or another. Those that can stand up for themselves do not allow others to define them and will never allow it no matter what anyone has to say.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted in Stockholm this afternoon:


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - but assume you meant bowls rather than boils!
> 
> Viking chess apparently, and yes looks like Michael and Alicia won, they appear to be in celebratory mood! [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubb


Lol yeah that should say Bouls but boils sounds.....er...different for a game.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted in Lisbon:




Euro travellers [emoji7]


----------



## mollie12

Also this Lisbon sighting:

https://twitter.com/fvckinschilling/status/880077272241369089


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics! I wanted to see a pic with the flower crown this year too..
Are we sure that those snapchat-like videos are not from "Emma"'s giant archive? 



mollie12 said:


> ...someone stole my exact phrasing from one of my posts about Song about Song and submitted it as an anon to a tumblr blog...okay then.


Some months ago I suggested that the Garagistas movie would be a nice opportunity to work again with McAvoy and Hoult. I guess someone thought I had inside info because it became "tea". Or other stories that are strangely similar to posts that I've seen in the old thread. But this stuff is totally harmless compared to other things..



mchris55 said:


> Was this when early in the week they were "papped" at the bowling alley with his agent from Ireland AND his agent from the US? And the lemon shopping? And the boring Vanity Fair article where she just happened to mention the lemons? I guess MF's agents came all the way to Australia to partake in the holiday fun!!! LOL!! Sure. Shame they couldn't make it to Sweden this year....
> 
> I guess when she does  promo for Weinstein's film in August she'll have some interesting anecdotes....
> 
> *According to boxofficemojo, that film is opening WIDE, by the way!!!*


Really? This is exactly the type of film that would open in limited release if they cared about it. I guess she will have more opportunities to tell her interesting anecdotes during the Tomb Raider promotion.



Hackensack said:


> So there are rival PR teams planting fake stories? And the Cannes/*Matt Damon stories,* which were trivial and soon debunked, mean that nothing is true?  This is silly.
> It's also, sadly, characteristic of the era: believe what you want to believe, choose your own "facts," disregard anything that makes you feel uncomfortable.


Actually,the story about the dinner with Scott and Damon was believable. And I don't see any reason why a publicist should plant fake stories about Damon and chefs cooking a certain type of food for him.. The Star (?) magazine  story about Vikander and Damon holding hands after the premiere,or something like that,was ridiculous. And that particular story was "debunked",assuming that it's true that her publicist was contacted.



Flatsy said:


> One paper mistakenly mentioned they were at a party in Cannes last year.  Michael was in Australia at the time and neither of them had a reason to be there, so most of us were able to use our deductive reasoning skills to dismiss that as an error and move on.
> 
> Others cling to that one incorrect mention to prove...well, pretty much whatever they want to prove - that the media is in a large conspiracy to lie about Michael and Alicia being together.
> 
> Basically whenever Michael and Alicia are seen together in far more probable circumstances,* certain people now insist it's a lie unless provided with multiple pieces of forensic evidence. * Not that Michael and Alicia being seen together bothers them though.   Not at all.


It's a lie carefully planted by "Emma".  But even a fan pic of them walking down a street can be easily considered a pr move.. And yes,that story,like every other supposed "pr stunt" to promote TLBO (including pics with chefs and hotel employees), was absolutely nonsensical because Alicia didn't attend a single one of those Cannes parties/events and the person who mentioned them (supposedly "paid" by someone..) even said he wasn't the one who saw them. But I suppose it's just one of their many useless stunts,like planting little blurbs about keeping up the facade to promote TLBO (does it make sense??) ,planting stories (with an immediate denial) about wanting to live in LA that are not even credible in the first place.. this kind of things.


----------



## Morgane

About the new X-Men movie,I don't even think he could have refused. This is a direct sequel to Apocalypse,there's no way they were going to recast Magneto or Mystique at this point. It's very likely they had some options in their contracts.  I  had some doubts because I didn't know if Magneto would have been part of this last story. Otherwise it was predictable.
I don't think he will have a substantial role,but I don't mind another XMen movie. He didn't have much to do in the last two movies,but at least he had FC. His performance is still one of the best in comic book movies.
The whole Magneto/Professor X dynamic is worn out and even if it's true that fans want the focus on other characters (which is not guaranteed in any case..),everyone appreciates that actors like Michael and McAvoy always bring their A game.



mollie12 said:


> At this point, I think the only benefit to MF in appearing in the X-Men franchise is to pad his personal fortune, which he may or may not funnel to his production company.   *If the franchise hasn't increased his bankability or draw as a box office star by now, after three films, then it won't in the future.*  Producers and distributors know this.  I think it was back in 2011 that he justified appearing in these films by saying that increasing his fame/exposure would help him get cast in more interesting independent features.   I don't think that's true anymore.   I'm not criticizing him for this.  I'm sure he knows the pluses/minuses by now.   Plenty of actors (see: Michael Caine/Gary Oldman/Nicholas Cage) don't have any shame in the cash-grabs.   Though the experience isn't rewarding for him, he seems to have fun with the cast, so it's not like he's miserable.   I guess we just have to hold out hope that something interesting will come along and his career will bounce back more.  I just hope that his "Jude Law" phase isn't too long or crippling.


To be honest,most of those actors who star in the various DC/Marvel comic book movies can't sell other movies on their names. Obviously,this kind of movies are not useless for their career in terms of exposure,but they don't have a great impact on their drawing power.




mollie12 said:


> I've seen Song to Song twice now and I'm firmly convinced it's one of MF's 2 or 3 best films.  *He also hasn't been this loose in a film since Fish Tank.*


I got the same impression when I watched the trailer.  Same for TAU.

I also  think it's reductive to say that "he's playing Michael". I'm sure he brought his natural charm but this doesn't change the fact that he created a new character,even if he didn't work on a conventional script. And Malick didn't tell him to play himself..


> MM: _What were your first impressions of the character Cook when you came on board?_
> 
> MF*:* [Malick] just said he was Satan in _Paradise Lost. _That was it; I went with that concept. Somebody who’s really trying to transcend life in every way, whether it’s by taking drugs or sexual experiences. He is someone who’s very manipulative, and essentially somebody who’s desperate, and searching for some kind of answer or meaning to it all.


----------



## Hackensack

Note to those tumblrs and tweeters who are trying to kick up some dust about multiple sightings, "so we don't know where he is!" (all in the interest of suggesting that it's all fake, and from "Emma's archive," to quote Morgane).  There was indeed a tweet from a woman from Scarborough who saw him and regretted that she hadn't asked for a selfie.  If you look at her account, and I admit I did (and I'm not going to post it, because I'm sure she doesn't need that kind of harassment); but if you look at her account, she said a couple of weeks ago that she was about to go to Lisbon.  Which probably means that she is in Lisbon now (rather than Scarborough), where she saw him along with all the others who have seen him there with Alicia Vikander.  Which is no surprise, since he likes Lisbon enough to buy a home there  and his significant other is Alicia Vikander.  Mystery solved!


----------



## baewatch

UK & Ireland Cinema opening date 

    07 July 2017
    Song To Song
    Director(s): Terrence Malick
    Writers(s): Terrence Malick
    Actors: Ryan Gosling, Rooney Mara, Michael Fassbender, Natalie Portman

    Two intersecting love triangles. Obsession and betrayal set against the music scene in Austin, Texas.
    Drama, Music, Romance

    Runtime: 129 minutes
    Distributor: STUDIOCANAL


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> UK & Ireland Cinema opening date
> 
> 07 July 2017
> Song To Song
> Director(s): Terrence Malick
> Writers(s): Terrence Malick
> Actors: Ryan Gosling, Rooney Mara, Michael Fassbender, Natalie Portman
> 
> Two intersecting love triangles. Obsession and betrayal set against the music scene in Austin, Texas.
> Drama, Music, Romance
> 
> Runtime: 129 minutes
> Distributor: STUDIOCANAL


Nice. Are you planning to watch it? I can't wait to see the snowman. I hope it isn't pushed back seeing as there is absolutely no publicity for it.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Nice. Are you planning to watch it? I can't wait to see the snowman. I hope it isn't pushed back seeing as there is absolutely no publicity for it.


Yeah as soon as it opens  haven't been to the cinema in a while!
When is The Snowman due out?


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Yeah as soon as it opens  haven't been to the cinema in a while!
> When is The Snowman due out?


Nice! Have fun!!

I think The Snowman was supposed to be out in the fall but there's no poster, trailer or official release date and it's almost July!


----------



## Hackensack

The release date for The Snowman in US is October 20--here's a list of other countries.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1758810/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Whoohoo! I'm psyched, I love this director's work. Great talent all around, so it should be great!

Thanks for the news!


----------



## lunadeagosto

https://www.instagram.com/p/BV76lyihG51/?taken-by=paolaxxmiglia
In Venice, today, in the event of Bulgari
source Beatfassbender in twitter


----------



## lunadeagosto




----------



## mollie12

Also: https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8IJ50FZs5/?taken-by=mpersivale


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another pic of Michael and Alicia in Venice tonight:


----------



## mollie12

You can see them in a video here: https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8GxH6lx5M/?taken-by=vincenzopujia


----------



## aprilmayjune

And here: https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8LZEiA8SP/?taken-by=carolwoolton

tons under the #bulgari tag


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> And here: https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8LZEiA8SP/?taken-by=carolwoolton
> 
> tons under the #bulgari tag



I'm LOL'ing at them not paying a bit of attention to Bella Hadid across the table.  She was probably vamping the entire night, based on how much she's taking up that bulgari tag.  

I can't believe AV actually got MF to watch a catwalk.  I know he's gone to some of the LV dinners, but this is something else.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I'm LOL'ing at them not paying a bit of attention to Bella Hadid across the table.  She was probably vamping the entire night, based on how much she's taking up that bulgari tag.
> 
> I can't believe AV actually got MF to watch a catwalk.  I know he's gone to some of the LV dinners, but this is something else.



Lol, looking at the pics on IG, that Bella Hadid sure loves herself! Love how Michael and Alicia are ignoring her [emoji23][emoji23]

IA it's extremely surprising to see Michael sitting in the front row of a fashion show, and he actually looks like he's enjoying it. Must be love [emoji173]️


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> I'm LOL'ing at them not paying a bit of attention to Bella Hadid across the table.  She was probably vamping the entire night, based on how much she's taking up that bulgari tag.
> 
> I can't believe AV actually got MF to watch a catwalk.  I know he's gone to some of the LV dinners, but this is something else.


Bella just landed some kind of Bulgari contract, so that's her at work, but you can definitely tell AV and MF are the odd ones out among the instamodel set. She was probably like babe, please don't make me do this alone


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, looking at the pics on IG, that Bella Hadid sure loves herself! Love how Michael and Alicia are ignoring her [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> IA it's extremely surprising to see Michael sitting in the front row of a fashion show, and he actually looks like he's enjoying it. Must be love [emoji173]️



Noticed that the other attendees are with hand phones in hands. Whereas Michael and Alicia focus on the show and themselves [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> Noticed that the other attendees are with hand phones in hands. Whereas Michael and Alicia focus on the show and themselves [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


 
I had noticed this too!  Was thinking glad they're not there with their phones out.  I agree Alicia dragged Michael here, but he seems to be taking it well enough.


----------



## pearlyqueen

A video of Michael and Alicia dancing here:

https://instagram.com/p/BV8STddhvCS/

In case you're wondering, Michael is putting his tie in his pocket!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3748356
> 
> View attachment 3748357
> 
> View attachment 3748360



Love your gifs - they look very intimate [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> Bella just landed some kind of Bulgari contract, so that's her at work, but you can definitely tell AV and MF are the odd ones out among the instamodel set. She was probably like babe, please don't make me do this alone


They don't even use social accounts.. a rarity these days.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8R-iNFtE8/

Antonella Antonelli (@antomarieclaire)
Who was in the front row in Bulgari show in Venice? One of the most beautiful couple...Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander♥️♥️


----------



## readingnook

What do you think she's holding?

I have to say that tonight is the most PDA I have seen.  They are usually so open to other people.  Tonight they look like they're in a bubble.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> What do you think she's holding?
> 
> I have to say that tonight is the most PDA I have seen.  They are usually so open to other people.  Tonight they look like they're in a bubble.



Not sure what's in Alicia's right hand but her left is holding Michael's finger.

IA - they look totally wrapped up in each other [emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Holy moly... I see so much love ❤️. These two are on a European tour and having a grand time. I'm so happy for them!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Holy moly... I see so much love [emoji173]️. These two are on a European tour and having a grand time. I'm so happy for them!



Oh yes, Michael and Alicia look so much in love, totally wrapped up in each other. Still looking so smitten nearly 3 years after they fell in love - pretty obvious they are very solid and in this for keeps [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

The Grand European tour.... London/Biarritz/Sweden/Portugal/Venice..... where to next...?


----------



## Just Askin

29/6/17 leaving the Hotel Gritti


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pics of Michael and Alicia leaving the Bulgari party last night:













Lots of hugging [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

And another pic:


----------



## mollie12

Just as a FYI, since I know people have been wondering about The Snowman, posters at AwardsWatch who have the scoop about test screenings said that it's glacial and audience-alienating, probably won't make much at the BO, but may get some good reviews.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> Just as a FYI, since I know people have been wondering about The Snowman, posters at AwardsWatch who have the scoop about test screenings said that it's glacial and audience-alienating, probably won't make much at the BO, but may get some good reviews.


Do we necessarily trust the posters at awards watch?  I'm genuinely asking, because my impression is that some of the usual suspects post there, just as they used to post at imdb and elsewhere.  I simply don't want to start denigrating the movie on the basis of what a poster said about what a friend thought about a test  screening.


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Do we necessarily trust the posters at awards watch?  I'm genuinely asking, because my impression is that some of the usual suspects post there, just as they used to post at imdb and elsewhere.  I simply don't want to start denigrating the movie on the basis of what a poster said about what a friend thought about a test  screening.



This information isn't from someone who's a stan/anti-stan in this fandom.  Just someone who typically posts industry gossip or screening gossip.  And yes, you always have to take this kind of gossip with a grain of salt, but the way Universal is treating this film (ie they haven't started marketing it and may not know how) does gel with the screening reaction.


----------



## Hackensack

Sorry, I just think it's too early to start declaring the movie a flop.


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Sorry, I just think it's too early to start declaring the movie a flop.



No one is?


----------



## Hackensack

I certainly didn't raise the subject!  And no need to reply, we can go on to other things.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Just as a FYI, since I know people have been wondering about The Snowman, posters at AwardsWatch who have the scoop about test screenings said that it's glacial and audience-alienating, probably won't make much at the BO, but may get some good reviews.


What does glacial mean here? 
Audience alienating does not sound good. I was hoping for just a good scary thriller around halloween but apparently not.


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> What does glacial mean here?
> Audience alienating does not sound good. I was hoping for just a good scary thriller around halloween but apparently not.



Slow-paced.


----------



## Hackensack

Well, you've both convinced me.  Universal: don't even bother to release it, it's a total flop and audiences will hate it.  A very hip poster on Awardswatch said so!


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Well, you've both convinced me.  Universal: don't even bother to release it, it's a total flop and audiences will hate it.  A very hip poster on Awardswatch said so!


I honestly have no idea how you're getting this from my post. 

Like, Under the Skin is pretty glacial and alienating and I love that movie.


----------



## Just Askin

Pic from yesterday.
Michael at another do in Venice tonight with Alicia. Some vid on insta but not good enough quality to Gif.


----------



## mollie12

Can you link/point us to the video instead?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3749249
> 
> Pic from yesterday.
> Michael at another do in Venice tonight with Alicia. Some vid on insta but not good enough quality to Gif.


He looks very James Bond here! Swoon...


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Can you link/point us to the video instead?


http://instagram.com/karolinasfairytale
It's about clip 16 on the story.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He looks very James Bond here! Swoon...





Src: http://instagram.com/richardgianorio


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Just as a FYI, since I know people have been wondering about The Snowman, posters at AwardsWatch who have the scoop about test screenings said that it's glacial and audience-alienating, probably won't make much at the BO, but may get some good reviews.


They were probably still editing it,but it's not surprising. "Glacial"is a word that can be used to describe TTSS,a film that I like. I still remember people complaining about the trailer being "misleading". 
Personally speaking,I'm fine with it. I don't want to see a generic thriller. It's his style and I prefer to see a director trying to mantain his identity. About the BO prospects,it's difficult to say. It's not even clear how Universal wants to promote it. Anyway,I still think it will premiere at the Venice Festival.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3749249
> 
> Pic from yesterday.
> Michael at another do in Venice tonight with Alicia. Some vid on insta but not good enough quality to Gif.



Michael and Alicia sat in the back row last night which probably explains the lack of pics. 

As well as the Insta story you linked you can see them in this pic if you look closely:




https://instagram.com/p/BV_wkQZhgiw/


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> What does glacial mean here?
> Audience alienating does not sound good. I was hoping for just a good scary thriller around halloween but apparently not.


There was a blurb from the author at one of the tumblr sites, though he admitted that he had not seen the film, he didn't seem particularly enthused. It seemed like he wanted more control over the film itself and it didn't seem like he liked the fact that MF was cast.
The film has already been moved once. It was moved down a week after JLaw and mother! decided to open on the original week. Idk about this one.


As an aside, he has been to fashion shows before. I remember a show he attended with JLaw and Hoult (Hugo Boss, maybe?) back in the First Class days.


----------



## Hackensack

In regard to Nesbo, it seems he finds having movies made from his books to be a painful experience, but he does like the casting of Michael Fassbender, at least in this interview.  Full interview linked:

*"A:* . . . I believe the director made a very good choice for Harry. I remember seeing Michael Fassbender for the first time in "Shame." You could tell right away he's an amazing actor.

*Q:* Does he fit your conception of what Harry Hole might look and sound like?

Not all all. Nobody does. But that's not important. Being a good actor is."

http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...t-oak-go-jo-nesbo-tl-0504-20170510-story.html`

I love Nesbo's work.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia enjoying lunch together in Venice yesterday, 30th June [emoji7][emoji7]
















Source: Weibo


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> There was a blurb from the author at one of the tumblr sites, though he admitted that he had not seen the film, he didn't seem particularly enthused. It seemed like he wanted more control over the film itself and it didn't seem like he liked the fact that MF was cast.
> The film has already been moved once. It was moved down a week after JLaw and mother! decided to open on the original week. Idk about this one.
> 
> 
> As an aside, he has been to fashion shows before. I remember a show he attended with JLaw and Hoult (Hugo Boss, maybe?) back in the First Class days.


Wrong. Incorrect. False. Michael does not go to fashion shows unless it is to show his true love to the love of his life. Please understand that and dont make any statements that may contradict that in any way. There is and always will be only one true love for him. They only went to the fashion show to show their true love to the world and not for the paycheck Alicia would have received and for the free goodies, free dinner, free party.

(lol)

As for The Snowman, I am really hoping for a good run of the mill mystery and I hope it is that way not some artsy weird project. I actually did not like the book and had to ask someone the ending. But I hated Girl with dragon tattoo the book too and loved the American version of the movie. Anyways I am rambling on. I hope the Snowman is good. I would like that. And Michael certainly needs it.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Wrong. Incorrect. False. Michael does not go to fashion shows unless it is to show his true love to the love of his life. Please understand that and dont make any statements that may contradict that in any way. There is and always will be only one true love for him. They only went to the fashion show to show their true love to the world and not for the paycheck Alicia would have received and for the free goodies, free dinner, free party.
> 
> (lol)
> 
> As for The Snowman, I am really hoping for a good run of the mill mystery and I hope it is that way not some artsy weird project. I actually did not like the book and had to ask someone the ending. But I hated Girl with dragon tattoo the book too and loved the American version of the movie. Anyways I am rambling on. I hope the Snowman is good. I would like that. And Michael certainly needs it.





Esizzle said:


> Wrong. Incorrect. False. Michael does not go to fashion shows unless it is to show his true love to the love of his life. Please understand that and dont make any statements that may contradict that in any way. There is and always will be only one true love for him. They only went to the fashion show to show their true love to the world and not for the paycheck Alicia would have received and for the free goodies, free dinner, free party.
> 
> (lol)
> 
> As for The Snowman, I am really hoping for a good run of the mill mystery and I hope it is that way not some artsy weird project. I actually did not like the book and had to ask someone the ending. But I hated Girl with dragon tattoo the book too and loved the American version of the movie. Anyways I am rambling on. I hope the Snowman is good. I would like that. And Michael certainly needs it.


HEEE HEEE!!! How dare I?? Best believe he received an appearance fee as well.... There was nobody there!! I can only imagine that PR Emma "the poop" is really incompetent and inept, the next night these fools are in the back row!!! This is embarrassing. The best part is they don't even promote HIM. He's an accessory; an accessory to a nobody!!
As for The Snowman, I borrowed it from the library and after many weeks I returned it because it was just gathering dust in a corner. Maybe I will order it again...hmmmm?
I never read the Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, but I did see the Swedish version. Noomi was on fire!!! I have no idea why they remade it. I never saw it, and I have no need to.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> HEEE HEEE!!! How dare I?? Best believe he received an appearance fee as well.... There was nobody there!! I can only imagine that PR Emma "the poop" is really incompetent and inept, the next night these fools are in the back row!!! This is embarrassing. The best part is they don't even promote HIM. He's an accessory; an accessory to a nobody!!
> As for The Snowman, I borrowed it from the library and after many weeks I returned it because it was just gathering dust in a corner. Maybe I will order it again...hmmmm?
> I never read the Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, but I did see the Swedish version. Noomi was on fire!!! I have no idea why they remade it. I never saw it, and I have no need to.


HAHA! I doubt he got paid. He was just in for the ride. She was wearing their jewelry so she definitely got a paid. LOL @ them sitting in the back row! She got all dressed up to sit in the very back. 
You should definitely get the book from the library again! Maybe you will like it. I havent seen the Swedish original of GWDT but its on netflix so I plan to watch it one of these days. I liked the American version, you should give it a try!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> the next night these fools are in the back row


 You think their fools yet you follow their lives so closely


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> He's an accessory; an accessory to a nobody!!


 A nobody that's being hired by Bvlari . You do know who they ar and what they represent, right ?


----------



## Just Askin

Must not be any fresh pics of Alex S today that can be drooled over or girly giggled and gushed over.


----------



## Esizzle

Getting gossip on purseforum is hardly following someone closely. Following closely would mean having an instagram and a tumblr dedicated to them which I dont think Mchriss has done that...


----------



## Esizzle

Oh dont worry!!! There are definitely new pics of Alex to drool over. New ones too. LOL


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Getting gossip on purseforum is hardly following someone closely. Following closely would mean having an instagram and a tumblr dedicated to them which I dont think Mchriss has done that...


Oh I do that. It's fun. But then I really like both Michael and his partner Alicia. Couldn't imagine spending time on some I didn't like. Bit..er...not really sure how to term it


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Oh dont worry!!! There are definitely new pics of Alex to drool over. New ones too. LOL


I'm glad for you. I love the enthusiasm you display in your comments. It's so...sweet.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I see dead people.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I'm glad for you. I love the enthusiasm you display in your comments. It's so...sweet.


Oh thanks! Nice of you to pop on over and check up on what I am writing. Also a bit weird though since you seem to think Alex is ugly and all that and you spending time on someone you dont necessary like. Unless you just go to his thread to keep tabs on me....


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> You think their fools yet you follow their lives so closely



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]also very curious about the behavior and logic here. Life is short , why do that ?!


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Oh I do that. It's fun. But then I really like both Michael and his partner Alicia. Couldn't imagine spending time on some I didn't like. Bit..er...not really sure how to term it



Can't understand spending time on some we didn't like or memorize all big small gossips about them. 
But I can  understand why some couples look at each other this way [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Selayang430

Wrong 2nd pic tagged  just now


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Can't understand spending time on some we didn't like or memorize all big small gossips about them.
> But I can  understand why some couples look at each other this way [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750236



There sure is a lot of bitterness from the usual quarters, don't understand the mentality.

Yes - the way Michael and Alicia look at each other...no mistaking the look of love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Oh I do that. It's fun. But then I really like both Michael and his partner Alicia. *Couldn't imagine spending time on some I didn't like.* Bit..er...not really sure how to term it


LOL OOOOKAYYY. Why are you on Alex's thread then? You dont like Alex and you dont like me. Yea I wonder what the term is.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I've heard of a few loud FOOLS, they are most certainly NOT Michael and Alicia, who are too busy minding their own business and living their lives.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> There sure is a lot of bitterness from the usual quarters, don't understand the mentality.
> 
> Yes - the way Michael and Alicia look at each other...no mistaking the look of love [emoji7][emoji7]



Don't have the domain knowledge of mental health but can have a good guess on the causes or stimuli of the bitterness


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Oh thanks! Nice of you to pop on over and check up on what I am writing. Also a bit weird though since you seem to think Alex is ugly and all that and you spending time on someone you dont necessary like. Unless you just go to his thread to keep tabs on me....


Oh. And when was it I said that I find him ugly. I remember posting some pics to highlight how not every pap pic makes the stars glow. But other than that..nah..you've lost me. 
As for keeping 'tabs' on you..alrighty then


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> LOL OOOOKAYYY. Why are you on Alex's thread then? You dont like Alex and you dont like me. Yea I wonder what the term is.


I actually have no problem with Alex S. Dont know much about him.  Very fit body though. As for liking you...lol. You came on here taking the mick out of us all, slagging Michael off at every turn and starting arguments with everyone over everything . Yep. Think you're great..best buds one day maybe


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I actually have no problem with Alex S. Dont know much about him.  Very fit body though. As for liking you...lol. You came on here taking the mick out of us all, slagging Michael off at every turn and starting arguments with everyone over everything . Yep. Think you're great..best buds one day maybe


HA good one! Until that happens, you can keep tabs on me, I dont mind one bit.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> HA good one! Until that happens, you can keep tabs on me, I dont mind one bit.


And you carry on feeling free to visit who evers Tumblr and Instagram accounts you want. There are some really good ones out there I hear


----------



## Morgane

Weren't they sitting in the front row at the first event?  For whatever reason they attended the other event,one would think it's normal that they're not sitting in the front row to watch the same (o very similar) show when other people were there for the first time.. And,honestly,I'd expect that a publicist who goes to any lenght to convince the Vikassy skeptics_,_even planting perfectly timed airport sightings,is actually able to get the best seats. Machiavellian,incompetent.. It's not very clear.  And I'm a curious to know why he's paying someone to be promoted "as an accessory to a nobody"..   Or what are,after three years,these great PR machinations behind the showmance.

Also,I didn't know that this irrelevant jewelry brand,the same brand who sponsored the Spanish Steps opening last year,can't afford to call anyone else. An irrelevant event that didn't cost anything,full of "nobodies",like editors of the most important European fashion magazines.


----------



## Hackensack

The photos of the last few days have been terrific, and they both look very happy.  They look like two people who have had very good news, or who are totally comfortable with themselves, or who are on vacation together in Venice, one of the most romantic cities, and relishing it--whatever it is, it's wonderful to see them so relaxed and so in love with life.


----------



## Just Askin

*Looking so happy these days.    I love it  *


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Getting gossip on purseforum is hardly following someone closely. Following closely would mean having an instagram and a tumblr dedicated to them which I dont think Mchriss has done that...


Woah, woah, woah how did I get into this... LOL?!!! To be clear,  I have NO social media platforms!! JFC, this place...


----------



## Just Askin

Some people aye  jumping the gun and landing you in the mix


----------



## mchris55

I have no problem with anything ES said.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Woah, woah, woah how did I get into this... LOL?!!! To be clear,  I have NO social media platforms!! JFC, this place...


Yea that's what I meant! You don't have social media. Oops sorry if it came across as confusing


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> The photos of the last few days have been terrific, and they both look very happy.  They look like two people who have had very good news, or who are totally comfortable with themselves, or who are on vacation together in Venice, one of the most romantic cities, and relishing it--whatever it is, it's wonderful to see them so relaxed and so in love with life.



You took the words straight out of my mouth.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael at the racetrack in Germany earlier today:




https://instagram.com/p/BWDVlIoAUVM/


----------



## baewatch

He looks so good just sitting there in the cafe looking thoughtful!


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> He looks so good just sitting there in the cafe looking thoughtful!


Serious thinking like " hmm..should I have the jam or the custard donut"

He looks so fit


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Serious thinking like " hmm..should I have the jam or the custard donut"
> 
> He looks so fit



Maybe he was thinking hard  : "how to say this in Germany ? Feeling a bit embarrassed ......"
Apparently he was in training not racing. An instructor was sitting with him



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Serious thinking like " hmm..should I have the jam or the custard donut"
> 
> He looks so fit



haha probably! ...
&
totally!

i think you or someone else might have mentioned earlier this year on this forum, that he basically doesn't have to do much (i.e sit still) and he stays interesting (when talking about Trespass Against Us)


----------



## Hackensack

http://nerdist.com/x-men-dark-phoen...agneto/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

  Acolytes and Genosha?  As usual, I'm clueless about this world, but sounds potentially interesting.
(Sorry, originally posted with the wrong link!)


----------



## Selayang430

Vol. July 2017


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> http://nerdist.com/x-men-dark-phoen...agneto/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Acolytes and Genosha?  As usual, I'm clueless about this world, but sounds potentially interesting.
> (Sorry, originally posted with the wrong link!)


Sounds nice. I hope this role is bigger and meatier than Magneto's role in Apocalypse


----------



## Selayang430

Michael is back to Paris - leaving Cavier Kaspia in Paris. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
Source : weibo


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Michael is back to Paris - leaving Cavier Kaspia in Paris. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Source : weibo
> View attachment 3752697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752693
> View attachment 3752696


Thank You for the pics. Both looking gorgeous. Michael's shoes especially for AprilMayJune


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Michael is back to Paris - leaving Cavier Kaspia in Paris. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Source : weibo
> View attachment 3752697
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752693
> View attachment 3752696



Thanks for the new pics Selayang!

The Eurotrip continues with Paris - city of love [emoji173]️.... very fitting for Michael and Alicia [emoji173]️ practically inseparable.

I wonder if they will attend any fashion shows this week or if it's just a private visit?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for the new pics Selayang!
> 
> The Eurotrip continues with Paris - city of love [emoji173]️.... very fitting for Michael and Alicia [emoji173]️ practically inseparable.
> 
> I wonder if they will attend any fashion shows this week or if it's just a private visit?



Heard there is Bvlgari on 4th July. Likely party again. 

Protective Michael [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Heard there is Bvlgari on 4th July. Likely party again.
> 
> Protective Michael [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3752781



Well now we know Alicia is a Bvlgari brand ambassador I'm sure they will attend if there's an event/party today - let's hope so because these pics are adorable! Ikr, Michael is very protective of Alicia [emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

These pics are very cute too:







[emoji173]️[emoji76][emoji173]️[emoji76]


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> These pics are very cute too:
> 
> View attachment 3752814
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752815
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji76][emoji173]️[emoji76]



Lol @ his right hand...that's not her hip, buddy [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Lol @ his right hand...that's not her hip, buddy [emoji6]


Well he just spent a a night or two in Germany...lost time ...
Blue suede Shoes just for you


----------



## mollie12

I wish we saw this smile more in his movies.  It's so charming. 












I hate to say it, but those Magneto spoilers don't interest me.  It just sounds like more of the same to me, just with a different name.


----------



## JaneWT

It's so great to see such lovely recent pics of Michael.  He looks amazing and really, really happy!


----------



## JaneWT

mollie12 said:


> I hate to say it, but those Magneto spoilers don't interest me.  It just sounds like more of the same to me, just with a different name.


Me neither.  Same old same old.  It's now been a year since Michael was last on a film set (that we know of) and - whilst he is clearly enjoying his time off and who could begrudge him that? - I can't help wishing I was excited about his first project after the hiatus.  I'm craving another Steve Jobs; Frank; Shame; Macbeth - a meaty movie to get excited about.  Another X-Men is just a great big MEH.


----------



## Morgane

It's a positive thing that they're taking a new direction with Magneto and,apparently,the Genosha storyline is quite interesting. Based on the rumors about his shooting schedule,it's very likely they will just introduce Genosha,and I hope that's the case because multiple storylines usually don't work. 

Other pics here (link  posted by mollie12 in the other thread)


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I wish we saw this smile more in his movies.  It's so charming.


I've just watched the DVD extras. Michael needs to have kids NOW. He'll make the best sort of Dad.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Is there any way for those of us without the DVD to see the extras?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Is there any way for those of us without the DVD to see the extras?


I don't know. I wouldn't have thought so for a while at least.
 It's interviews with the cast and some bits of filming. No extra scenes or anything. Hearing how Michael was with the kids, especially the boy  Georgie Smith, was really endearing. Seems quad bikes and trampolines were the order of the day between Michael and his little co star.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics of Michael and Alicia arriving at the Bulgari event in Venice last Friday, 30th June:


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Lovely tuxedo pictures.  And though I am not crazy about X-Men films, I am intrigued by any storyline that gives Magneto more to do than move stadiums around (and what was the point of that anyway, beyond proving that everyone was right to worry about mutants?)
Great tuxedo pictures!

Interesting (and surprisingly sensible) take by Lainey on Michael and Alicia as a couple and pap pictures:
http://www.laineygossip.com/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-together-in-Paris/47371


----------



## Esizzle

Lainey has been known to get paid by celebs for favorable articles on her website. So I wouldnt use her as an example. The fact that she makes sure to mention that the pap stroll was *not* set up...L O L


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Lainey has been known to get paid by celebs for favorable articles on her website. So I wouldnt use her as an example. The fact that she makes sure to mention that the pap stroll was *not* set up...L O L


Really? Curious about the source there. I'd buy that she gets paid to review certain movies positively or negatively, but she doesn't strike me as a big enough deal to be worth paying off by celebs when her articles are more rehashing of stuff that already happened than any new actual gossip.


----------



## mollie12

LOL 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Vikander-Michael-Fassbender-loved-Ibiza.html


----------



## Just Askin

Spain today 
Src:Beso Beach


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3754085
> View attachment 3754084
> View attachment 3754086
> View attachment 3754087
> View attachment 3754089
> View attachment 3754088
> View attachment 3754090



Just beautiful!! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It's getting HOT in here.


----------



## Hackensack

Is that her sister and brother-in-law with them (in the DM pictures)?
And we're probably in for another spate of cropped pictures!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Is that her sister and brother-in-law with them (in the DM pictures)?
> And we're probably in for another spate of cropped pictures!



I don't know about Alicia's sister - the ones I've seen are blonder. I recognise a couple of her friends though.

Cropped pics almost certainly - that or complete silence!!


----------



## Morgane

I wonder if they will be accused of staging these pics too.. It would be ridiculous..  not only because they don't look "staged",but Formetera is _full _(and I remark the word _full..) _of photographers. There're tons of celebrities (mostly European) and  football players there at the moment. They're going to be papped every day.. It's a wonderful place btw. 



Esizzle said:


> Lainey has been known to get paid by celebs for favorable articles on her website. So I wouldnt use her as an example. The fact that she makes sure to mention that the pap stroll was *not* set up...L O L


I don't think she's making sure to mention that,it's simply an observation based on the fact that he looks quite relaxed. And,usually,he doesn't look thrilled to be photographed  (when it rarely happens). 
And those pics were not staged because they were leaving The Row (the Olsen sisters' brand) dinner. Katy Perry,Kristen Stewart and her girlfriend,Claudia Schiffer were also photpographed.  Strangely,it wasn't mentioned in the Daily Mail article.
Unless "Emma" isn't calling autograph hunters..






http://www.purepeople.com/article/m...sortie-rare-et-romantique-du-couple_a242239/1

I don't know why,but when it comes to these two,there's this strange misconception that photographers don't do their work.. Some months ago I saw some pics of Knightley with her mother and her baby in London. It was quite obvious that it wasn't some kind of pap stroll and Knghtley is a very private person. It happens that _sometimes_ photographers do their work.. The other day I was giving a look at the Margot Robbie thread and she's often papped alone or with her husband in LA,NY,leaving hotels,even at her friend's wedding in Hawaii!  But when Vikander and Fassbender are  photographed in some kind of "public" circumstances like leaving a Golden Globes party,a Bafta party,or a fashion event like the Bulgari one in Venice,apparently,it's inconceivable that photographers are there to do their _work. _It's bizarre.


----------



## Hackensack

I don't know why,but when it comes to these two,there's this strange misconception that photographers don't do their work.. Some months ago I saw some pics of Knightley with her mother and her baby in London. It was quite obvious that it wasn't some kind of pap stroll and Knghtley is a very private person. It happens that _sometimes_ photographers do their work.. The other day I was giving a look at the Margot Robbie thread and she's often papped alone or with her husband in LA,NY,leaving hotels,even at her friend's wedding in Hawaii!  But when Vikander and Fassbender are  photographed in some kind of "public" circumstances like leaving a Golden Globes party,a Bafta party,or a fashion event like the Bulgari one in Venice,apparently,it's inconceivable that photographers are there to do their _work. _It's bizarre.[/QUOTE]

Agreed!  Or Charlie Hunnam putting something in his garbage can at the end of the drive, as shown on his thread the other day; he *must* have called the paps for that.  But there's always deep suspicion when it's this couple. (Quote above from Morgane, sorry I bungled it.)


----------



## mchris55

Lainey is NOT an authority on anything. I didn't even waste my time with that article. No one posted the "less favorable" articles on the couple because ...well, sure.

This reminds me of Cannes and NYC. Boy, those scripts are NOT coming in and that idiot Connor may also be on that yacht. You work for your client, your client shouldn't have to prostitute himself with a nobody for jobs. And is PR Emma "the poop" REALLY HIS publicist? The last few articles in the DM have been about HER. LMAO!! Including the so called "romantic dinner" in London when there was a brunette lady also in the taxi sitting across from her!!!  Romance with a third party!!! Sure. That was the weekend AC came out and there was not one word about HIS film!!! That's grounds for dismissal. I think she works on an event by event basis. Ridiculous, she promotes this nobody and you are a purse. She doesn't even bother to promote your films. They keep promoting TLBO!!! As if ....Keep the pics coming. How does one allow themselves to fall to a level of a nobody? It's unbelievable and hilarious. I have never seen anything like this. LMAO!!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

OT but I'm so intrigued by the scatalogical obsession shared by so many of Emma's detractors. What's up with that?


----------



## Just Askin

Wow...someone needs some sugar for their overload of bitter.


----------



## Just Askin

Cannes and NYC?   How are you supposed to kiss?  Is there a manual or something???


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Wow...someone needs some sugar for their overload of bitter.



Indeed - blood sugar levels at a dangerous level! Totally predictable of course...


----------



## Hackensack

mchris55 said:


> Lainey is NOT an authority on anything. I didn't even waste my time with that article. No one posted the "less favorable" articles on the couple because ...well, sure.
> 
> This reminds me of Cannes and NYC. Boy, those scripts are NOT coming in and that idiot Connor may also be on that yacht. You work for your client, your client shouldn't have to prostitute himself with a nobody for jobs. And is PR Emma "the poop" REALLY HIS publicist? The last few articles in the DM have been about HER. LMAO!! Including the so called "romantic dinner" in London when there was a brunette lady also in the taxi sitting across from her!!!  Romance with a third party!!! Sure. That was the weekend AC came out and there was not one word about HIS film!!! That's grounds for dismissal. I think she works on an event by event basis. Ridiculous, she promotes this nobody and you are a purse. She doesn't even bother to promote your films. They keep promoting TLBO!!! As if ....Keep the pics coming. How does one allow themselves to fall to a level of a nobody? It's unbelievable and hilarious. I have never seen anything like this. LMAO!!!!



I'm not sure I follow all of this, but is the "brunette lady also in the taxi" supposed to be Alicia's secret lover or is she the dumpy brunette with the itchy dye job who accompanied Michael to Ireland on his birthday as his secret girlfriend, but "his people take care of him" so she wasn't photographed? 

I do my best to keep up with the narrative on other sites.


----------



## mchris55

I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Flatsy

So it's gotten to the point where not only is every bodily movement being dictated by the inept publicist, but she's also got a nickname?

For no particular reason, I'm going to requote an article I find highly relevant to some of the Fassbender conversations that make their way to this thread: 





> These hate campaigns follow the same lines: There is always a shadowy omnipresent 'PR' (run by a management company or movie studio or record company) secretly controlling everything.  ....
> 
> ....Within each fangroup, leaders and followers emerge, sometimes with internal factions. The leaders always have anonymous and fiercely protected insider sources who confirm all their theories. Those "in the know" are superior to the sheep who buy mainstream PR, and firmly believe their brave attempts at outing the truth are being closely monitored by the star's panicked management.


The whole article is a good read: http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired


----------



## Veruka

Morgane said:


> I wonder if they will be accused of staging these pics too.. It would be ridiculous..  not only because they don't look "staged",but Formetera is _full _(and I remark the word _full..) _of photographers. There're tons of celebrities (mostly European) and  football players there at the moment. They're going to be papped every day.. It's a wonderful place btw.
> 
> 
> I don't think she's making sure to mention that,it's simply an observation based on the fact that he looks quite relaxed. And,usually,he doesn't look thrilled to be photographed  (when it rarely happens).
> And those pics were not staged because they were leaving The Row (the Olsen sisters' brand) dinner. Katy Perry,Kristen Stewart and her girlfriend,Claudia Schiffer were also photpographed.  Strangely,it wasn't mentioned in the Daily Mail article.
> Unless "Emma" isn't calling autograph hunters..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.purepeople.com/article/m...sortie-rare-et-romantique-du-couple_a242239/1
> 
> I don't know why,but when it comes to these two,there's this strange misconception that photographers don't do their work.. Some months ago I saw some pics of Knightley with her mother and her baby in London. It was quite obvious that it wasn't some kind of pap stroll and Knghtley is a very private person. It happens that _sometimes_ photographers do their work.. The other day I was giving a look at the Margot Robbie thread and she's often papped alone or with her husband in LA,NY,leaving hotels,even at her friend's wedding in Hawaii!  But when Vikander and Fassbender are  photographed in some kind of "public" circumstances like leaving a Golden Globes party,a Bafta party,or a fashion event like the Bulgari one in Venice,apparently,it's inconceivable that photographers are there to do their _work. _It's bizarre.



I think there are two different kinds of staging paparazzi pictures.  There's the kind where a celebrity will reach out to photographers, announce locations where he/she will be, and then go to those places in order to be photographed and get publicity. Then, there's the kind where a celebrity knows of locations where paparazzi often hang out waiting for subjects that will make them money (places like The Ivy or The Grove in LA) in order to get publicity.  Both are set ups for publicity, even though the tactics are different.  I'm not familair with the part of Spain where they were seen today, but if it's known as a place with a ton of photographers, then I think it stands to reason that they went there and were very public about being together for the purposes of getting photographed. For that reason, it would be legitimate for some to say they were staging it. There are after all other lovely vacation spots not known to be swarming with paps.  As for the pictures of the Paris date night -- knowledge of photography laws in Paris comes into play.  After Princess Diana's death, some VERY tough laws were passed which require a subject of a photograph to grant permission before it can be taken or published.  So if they were photographed in Paris, they gave permission for it.  Look - they are celebrities. They rely on attention and publicity as part of their jobs. I don't fault them for seeking it in order to be good at their jobs. But I think it's a bit disingenuous to claim to be very private and refuse to talk about their relationship (he more than her) and then go on a blitz like this to make sure everyone knows what a loving fashionable couple they are.  When Michael sets out to promote The Snowman, he better prepared to talk about his private life with strangers, because he's opened pandora's box.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> So it's gotten to the point where not only is every bodily movement being dictated by the inept publicist, but she's also got a nickname?
> 
> For no particular reason, I'm going to requote an article I find highly relevant to some of the Fassbender conversations that make their way to this thread:
> The whole article is a good read: http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired



It's not the first time this article has been posted here but it's 100% spot on. 

Before Emma their "bete noire" was Paula Woods.... if only Michael would ditch her and get a new PR to put a stop to the PR shenanigans... blah blah

Hard to believe that after nearly 3 years the ridiculous theories are still being spewed out by the sad few delusionals who persist...


----------



## Just Askin

His only obligation is to talk about the film he is working on, staring in or promoting. Mixing up what he has said with what rags print or fans say seems to be quite common in his fandom. Taking a holiday anywhere he wishes, with whom ever he wishes is his prerogative. His choice how secretive he wants to be. Why should he hide. He's living a life. Where do people get off assuming he is public property.   The characters he puts on the screen are ours to own and he's paid handsomely to do that but once the credits role he's done in what he owes us.  People need to accept reality or go find someone else to unhealthily idolise.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> I think there are two different kinds of staging paparazzi pictures.  There's the kind where a celebrity will reach out to photographers, announce locations where he/she will be, and then go to those places in order to be photographed and get publicity. Then, there's the kind where a celebrity knows of locations where paparazzi often hang out waiting for subjects that will make them money (places like The Ivy or The Grove in LA) in order to get publicity.  Both are set ups for publicity, even though the tactics are different.  I'm not familair with the part of Spain where they were seen today, but if it's known as a place with a ton of photographers, then I think it stands to reason that they went there and were very public about being together for the purposes of getting photographed. For that reason, it would be legitimate for some to say they were staging it. There are after all other lovely vacation spots not known to be swarming with paps.  As for the pictures of the Paris date night -- knowledge of photography laws in Paris comes into play.  After Princess Diana's death, some VERY tough laws were passed which require a subject of a photograph to grant permission before it can be taken or published.  So if they were photographed in Paris, they gave permission for it.  Look - they are celebrities. They rely on attention and publicity as part of their jobs. I don't fault them for seeking it in order to be good at their jobs. But I think it's a bit disingenuous to claim to be very private and refuse to talk about their relationship (he more than her) and then go on a blitz like this to make sure everyone knows what a loving fashionable couple they are.  When Michael sets out to promote The Snowman, he better prepared to talk about his private life with strangers, because he's opened pandora's box.



They are on holiday with friends, just like any normal couple. They've got nothing to hide and know that getting papped is par for the course. Doesn't mean they should change their plans or skulk around to avoid them.


----------



## Just Askin

*I wonder how cheesy I can get today.*
*

*


----------



## Hackensack

Flatsy said:


> So it's gotten to the point where not only is every bodily movement being dictated by the inept publicist, but she's also got a nickname?
> 
> For no particular reason, I'm going to requote an article I find highly relevant to some of the Fassbender conversations that make their way to this thread:
> The whole article is a good read: http://www.xojane.com/issues/cumberbitches-tried-to-get-me-fired


This article is a classic analysis of conspiracy theories about "PR" couples, the insider anon info and all.  Thanks for reposting; I had lost the link to it.


----------



## Just Askin

*These bodies are sinful *


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> His only obligation is to talk about the film he is working on, staring in or promoting. Mixing up what he has said with what rags print or fans say seems to be quite common in his fandom. Taking a holiday anywhere he wishes, with whom ever he wishes is his prerogative. His choice how secretive he wants to be. Why should he hide. He's living a life. Where do people get off assuming he is public property.   The characters he puts on the screen are ours to own and he's paid handsomely to do that but once the credits role he's done in what he owes us.  People need to accept reality or go find someone else to unhealthily idolise.



I totally agree - it's all his choices and he's free to make them any way he wants to.  Some performers choose to share their personal lives, and in return for that they often get more attention and fame. Others choose to keep those elements of their lives to themselves, and as a result may have less fame, less draw at the box office etc. Daniel Craig is one whose been very vocal about not sharing his personal life, and he's someone who until he was cast as James Bond was not known to a large portion of the movie going public. He is not public property - HOWEVER, when a celeb chooses to share his/her personal life in return for publicity, it's difficult, even hypocritical, to reverse that and say "okay, now leave me alone".  The actions he's taken over the past few weeks being SO open and public about being with Alicia, have invited the public in and as a result remove some of the control. I totally respect actors who choose not to invite people in - Meryl Streep and Helen Mirren are all time faves of mine and they RARELY share anything about their families. But when you cross that line, you can't go running back and expect it to be respected.  THAT is hypocritical at best, disrespecting and taking advantage of fans at worst.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Lainey is NOT an authority on anything. I didn't even waste my time with that article. No one posted the "less favorable" articles on the couple because ...well, sure.
> 
> This reminds me of Cannes and NYC. Boy, those scripts are NOT coming in and that idiot Connor may also be on that yacht. You work for your client, your client shouldn't have to prostitute himself with a nobody for jobs. And is PR Emma "the poop" REALLY HIS publicist? The last few articles in the DM have been about HER. LMAO!! Including the so called "romantic dinner" in London when there was a brunette lady also in the taxi sitting across from her!!!  Romance with a third party!!! Sure. That was the weekend AC came out and there was not one word about HIS film!!! That's grounds for dismissal. I think she works on an event by event basis. Ridiculous, she promotes this nobody and you are a purse. She doesn't even bother to promote your films. They keep promoting TLBO!!! As if ....Keep the pics coming. How does one allow themselves to fall to a level of a nobody? It's unbelievable and hilarious. I have never seen anything like this. LMAO!!!!


Where are they still promoting TLBO?!?! lol That movie flopped almost a year ago! Let it go


----------



## Esizzle

Veruka said:


> I totally agree - it's all his choices and he's free to make them any way he wants to.  Some performers choose to share their personal lives, and in return for that they often get more attention and fame. Others choose to keep those elements of their lives to themselves, and as a result may have less fame, less draw at the box office etc. Daniel Craig is one whose been very vocal about not sharing his personal life, and he's someone who until he was cast as James Bond was not known to a large portion of the movie going public. He is not public property - HOWEVER, when a celeb chooses to share his/her personal life in return for publicity, it's difficult, even hypocritical, to reverse that and say "okay, now leave me alone".  The actions he's taken over the past few weeks being SO open and public about being with Alicia, have invited the public in and as a result remove some of the control. I totally respect actors who choose not to invite people in - Meryl Streep and Helen Mirren are all time faves of mine and they RARELY share anything about their families. But when you cross that line, you can't go running back and expect it to be respected.  THAT is hypocritical at best, disrespecting and taking advantage of fans at worst.


In response to your previous post, Michael is in a paparazzi popular area. 
Michael has been apparently quoted saying "my thing with this girl (alicia) is not for the world"  so thats the disclaimer his publicist must use before interviews to not have to ask him about his "private" life.


----------



## Just Askin

Veruka said:


> I totally agree - it's all his choices and he's free to make them any way he wants to.  Some performers choose to share their personal lives, and in return for that they often get more attention and fame. Others choose to keep those elements of their lives to themselves, and as a result may have less fame, less draw at the box office etc. Daniel Craig is one whose been very vocal about not sharing his personal life, and he's someone who until he was cast as James Bond was not known to a large portion of the movie going public. He is not public property - HOWEVER, when a celeb chooses to share his/her personal life in return for publicity, it's difficult, even hypocritical, to reverse that and say "okay, now leave me alone".  The actions he's taken over the past few weeks being SO open and public about being with Alicia, have invited the public in and as a result remove some of the control. I totally respect actors who choose not to invite people in - Meryl Streep and Helen Mirren are all time faves of mine and they RARELY share anything about their families. But when you cross that line, you can't go running back and expect it to be respected.  THAT is hypocritical at best, disrespecting and taking advantage of fans at worst.


So the only way not to invite people into your life, once your face is known, is to live like they do in Hollywood. Behind a big gate and only dabbling with the chosen few... Nah...not who he or his partner is. They holiday with long time friends, celebrate with family and mingle as normal with the locals. That's why they are loved. They invite us to watch their performances and attend public events, the rest is us gate crashing.  They are not responsible for society looking to them for a life. For that WE need to take full responsibility.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Esizzle said:


> Where are they still promoting TLBO?!?! lol That movie flopped almost a year ago! Let it go


Lol they're obviously not. Sometimes it's mentioned as the place where they met--TRUE--but that's literally just a fact. I don't know why it keeps coming up as this sinister thing.


----------



## Flatsy

Veruka said:


> I think there are two different kinds of staging paparazzi pictures.  There's the kind where a celebrity will reach out to photographers, announce locations where he/she will be, and then go to those places in order to be photographed and get publicity. Then, there's the kind where a celebrity knows of locations where paparazzi often hang out waiting for subjects that will make them money (places like The Ivy or The Grove in LA) in order to get publicity.  Both are set ups for publicity, even though the tactics are different.  I'm not familair with the part of Spain where they were seen today, but if it's known as a place with a ton of photographers, then I think it stands to reason that they went there and were very public about being together for the purposes of getting photographed. For that reason, it would be legitimate for some to say they were staging it. There are after all other lovely vacation spots not known to be swarming with paps. * As for the pictures of the Paris date night -- knowledge of photography laws in Paris comes into play.  After Princess Diana's death, some VERY tough laws were passed which require a subject of a photograph to grant permission before it can be taken or published.  So if they were photographed in Paris, they gave permission for it. * Look - they are celebrities. They rely on attention and publicity as part of their jobs. I don't fault them for seeking it in order to be good at their jobs. But I think it's a bit disingenuous to claim to be very private and refuse to talk about their relationship (he more than her) and then go on a blitz like this to make sure everyone knows what a loving fashionable couple they are.  When Michael sets out to promote The Snowman, he better prepared to talk about his private life with strangers, because he's opened pandora's box.


Citation for the bolded portion?  Because it is flat-out incorrect (not to mention ludicrous) that celebrities photographed in Paris must explicitly grant their permission.

So now there are entire countries and cities that you have designated as places that celebrities go to in order to be photographed by paparazzi?  A notoriously paparazzi hotspot like The Ivy is now equivalent to "Spain" as a place celebrities go to in order to be photographed?  There's a gigantic leap.

He hasn't opened any sort of Pandora's box.  He has every right to go out to dinner with his girlfriend, go on vacation with her, and even take her to public events as his date without having any obligation to discuss the details of their relationship when he's out promoting his work.   They are just living their lives.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> I totally agree - it's all his choices and he's free to make them any way he wants to.  Some performers choose to share their personal lives, and in return for that they often get more attention and fame. Others choose to keep those elements of their lives to themselves, and as a result may have less fame, less draw at the box office etc. Daniel Craig is one whose been very vocal about not sharing his personal life, and he's someone who until he was cast as James Bond was not known to a large portion of the movie going public. He is not public property - HOWEVER, when a celeb chooses to share his/her personal life in return for publicity, it's difficult, even hypocritical, to reverse that and say "okay, now leave me alone".  The actions he's taken over the past few weeks being SO open and public about being with Alicia, have invited the public in and as a result remove some of the control. I totally respect actors who choose not to invite people in - Meryl Streep and Helen Mirren are all time faves of mine and they RARELY share anything about their families. But when you cross that line, you can't go running back and expect it to be respected.  THAT is hypocritical at best, disrespecting and taking advantage of fans at worst.



In what way is he sharing his private life exactly or invited the public in? To the best of my knowledge neither Michael nor Alicia has revealed anything personal or intimate about their relationship. They don't invite the cameras into their home for Hello type spreads. By your logic just by being seen in public with his partner he has crossed a line and behaved hypocritically? How so????


----------



## Hackensack

Veruka said:


> I totally agree - it's all his choices and he's free to make them any way he wants to.  Some performers choose to share their personal lives, and in return for that they often get more attention and fame. Others choose to keep those elements of their lives to themselves, and as a result may have less fame, less draw at the box office etc. Daniel Craig is one whose been very vocal about not sharing his personal life, and he's someone who until he was cast as James Bond was not known to a large portion of the movie going public. He is not public property - HOWEVER, when a celeb chooses to share his/her personal life in return for publicity, it's difficult, even hypocritical, to reverse that and say "okay, now leave me alone".  The actions he's taken over the past few weeks being SO open and public about being with Alicia, have invited the public in and as a result remove some of the control. I totally respect actors who choose not to invite people in - Meryl Streep and Helen Mirren are all time faves of mine and they RARELY share anything about their families. But when you cross that line, you can't go running back and expect it to be respected.  THAT is hypocritical at best, disrespecting and taking advantage of fans at worst.



I do see what you're saying here.  But I don't think that allowing the public to see you as a couple gives journalists carte blanche to ask anything they please.  They obviously feel comfortable, now, with having people see them as a couple (and I don't think "dating" is the appropriate word anymore, I think they're a couple).  So that's a given.  What beyond that fact should they have to share?


----------



## aprilmayjune

I do agree that there's an element of playing the game when you're a celebrity, and i've always admired them for doing it but not _over_doing it, but neither of them is promoting anything now, so why sudden deluge of pictures over the past two weeks? Totally valid question, and one I've been wondering about too. IMO two things changed: they moved in together officially, and it's the first time neither has been working on a project in like...years. It's possible they've decided that they're secure enough in the relationship that they don't need to be so cagey about it, and they're enjoying a hell of a summer vacation and some high-profile parties. No conspiracy needed.


----------



## Flatsy

Journalists can always ask, they just can't force an answer.  Michael has answered a harmless, trivial question or two here and there, which is his prerogative.  When he feels the questions are too personal or are derailing a conversation about his work into a conversation about his personal life, that's when he shuts it down and it's his responsibility to do that.

Michael and Alicia might feel like after 2 1/2 years together and the attention on them being at a relatively low level, that they can relax a little bit and not go through such great pains to hide every single thing.  I think a lot of celebrities have a nightmare scenario of things blowing up like Ben and JLo, but at a certain point they can start to feel confident that the publicity is not going to go there.

I think the lengths Ryan Gosling and Eva Mendes go to (her not even going to the Oscars with him) is excessive and weird at this stage of their relationship.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LOL, publications like Voici would be out of business, if that was true. Yes, France does have stricter laws protecting celebs privacy, but you can't stop anyone from taking your picture when you are walking down the street. You simply can't and it is silly to suggest that Michael and Alicia should.

Meryl and Hellen are from a very different generation when there was no social media, where everyone with a camera can take to twitter and other outlets to share a glimpse of what they are seeing. These ladies are now "old" and not nearly as interesting to people on the internet and various fandoms. They are two me, but they don't have Michael's penis or Cumberbatch's whatever to the haters. 

I'm willing to bet money people would be calling either of them names, if they were banging Fassbender. I can understand the jealousy to a certain extent, but I refuse to pay attention to mean and viscous people who constantly belittle two consenting adults. Not to say you don't have a right to dislike them or whoever you choose, but when your arguments are nuts, please move right along. I'm not interested.

And lastly, they have been dating for 3 years now, maybe, just maybe, they are more secure and don't give a damn. Whatever is the cause of us being blessed with these pictures, I say: I'm so freaking DELIGHTED.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Where are they still promoting TLBO?!?! lol That movie flopped almost a year ago! Let it go


It's in the DM article. They show video of him talking TLBO.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> So the only way not to invite people into your life, once your face is known, is to live like they do in Hollywood. Behind a big gate and only dabbling with the chosen few... Nah...not who he or his partner is. They holiday with long time friends, celebrate with family and mingle as normal with the locals. That's why they are loved. They invite us to watch their performances and attend public events, the rest is us gate crashing.  They are not responsible for society looking to them for a life. For that WE need to take full responsibility.



This is not the first vacation they've taken together.  They know how to vacation together without it being plastered all over tabloids ... by going to places where paparazzi is NOT known to hang out looking for celebrities.  They are not victims here.


----------



## Just Askin

Veruka said:


> This is not the first vacation they've taken together.  They know how to vacation together without it being plastered all over tabloids ... by going to places where paparazzi is NOT known to hang out looking for celebrities.  They are not victims here.


No one says they are. But on the same note neither are they protagonists. They are people , who happen to be actors living their lives, it's not a story.


----------



## Veruka

Flatsy said:


> Citation for the bolded portion?  Because it is flat-out incorrect (not to mention ludicrous) that celebrities photographed in Paris must explicitly grant their permission.
> 
> So now there are entire countries and cities that you have designated as places that celebrities go to in order to be photographed by paparazzi?  A notoriously paparazzi hotspot like The Ivy is now equivalent to "Spain" as a place celebrities go to in order to be photographed?  There's a gigantic leap.
> 
> He hasn't opened any sort of Pandora's box.  He has every right to go out to dinner with his girlfriend, go on vacation with her, and even take her to public events as his date without having any obligation to discuss the details of their relationship when he's out promoting his work.   They are just living their lives.



When you google photography laws in Paris, there are many many articles that come up, as well as some opinion pieces from photographers talking about how difficult and invasive it is. Call it ludicrous all you want, but there is plenty out there to back it up.  I don't think it is that ludicrous either when you consider many celebrities recognize the benefit of publicity they get from paparazzi shots.  Considering that some starlets hire their own photographers to take shots, why wouldn't two movie stars with upcoming projects approve being photographed - especially when they've also chosen to vacation places that are known to draw a lot of photographers AND gave permission to close friends to release personal videos and pictures that they are in?  If they have been okay with those elements and took the big step of attending the Bulgari event together, clearly they are more comfortable with publicity than they used to be.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> LOL, publications like Voici would be out of business, if that was true. Yes, France does have stricter laws protecting celebs privacy, but you can't stop anyone from taking your picture when you are walking down the street. You simply can't and it is silly to suggest that Michael and Alicia should.
> 
> Meryl and Hellen are from a very different generation when there was no social media, where everyone with a camera can take to twitter and other outlets to share a glimpse of what they are seeing. These ladies are now "old" and not nearly as interesting to people on the internet and various fandoms. They are two me, but they don't have Michael's penis or Cumberbatch's whatever to the haters.
> 
> I'm willing to bet money people would be calling either of them names, if they were banging Fassbender. I can understand the jealousy to a certain extent, but I refuse to pay attention to mean and viscous people who constantly belittle two consenting adults. Not to say you don't have a right to dislike them or whoever you choose, but when your arguments are nuts, please move right along. I'm not interested.
> 
> And lastly, they have been dating for 3 years now, maybe, just maybe, they are more secure and don't give a damn. Whatever is the cause of us being blessed with these pictures, I say: I'm so freaking DELIGHTED.







*Happy Days*


----------



## Hackensack

Updated version of the DM article, with new pictures (I think), new article title.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Vikander-Michael-Fassbender-loved-Ibiza.html

Don't understand the idea that now they have the right to keep nothing private.  Do married couples (that is, obviously known to be together) have the right to keep anything private?  Same thing here.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> Updated version of the DM article, with new pictures (I think), new article title.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Vikander-Michael-Fassbender-loved-Ibiza.html
> 
> Don't understand the idea that now they have the right to keep nothing private.  Do married couples (that is, obviously known to be together) have the right to keep anything private?  Same thing here.


lol jfc whoever rewrote that new headline needs to simmer down--i thought _i _was thirsty but that's like, a whole new level


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> lol jfc whoever rewrote that new headline needs to simmer down--i thought _i _was thirsty but that's like, a whole new level


Just look at the pretty pictures cause DM is not good for much else.


----------



## JaneWT

Veruka said:


> ... and Helen Mirren are all time faves of mine and they RARELY share anything about their families.



With respect, I disagree.  I always read Mirren's interviews as I'm also a great admirer, and she's said some pretty intimate stuff over the years!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> When you google photography laws in Paris, there are many many articles that come up, as well as some opinion pieces from photographers talking about how difficult and invasive it is. Call it ludicrous all you want, but there is plenty out there to back it up.  I don't think it is that ludicrous either when you consider many celebrities recognize the benefit of publicity they get from paparazzi shots.  Considering that some starlets hire their own photographers to take shots, why wouldn't two movie stars with upcoming projects approve being photographed - especially when they've also chosen to vacation places that are known to draw a lot of photographers AND gave permission to close friends to release personal videos and pictures that they are in?  If they have been okay with those elements and took the big step of attending the Bulgari event together, clearly they are more comfortable with publicity than they used to be.



You really are under a misapprehension regarding French law - neither celebrities nor anyone else is required to give permission to be photographed in the street. 

Please - neither of them is chasing publicity. They have never denied being a couple and are clearly more relaxed about being seen publicly and showing affection, hardly surprising as they've been together nearly 3 years, and IA with an earlier post - "dating" is a totally inappropriate term. They are a couple, they share their lives together and are clearly in this for the long term whether they decide to marry or just live as married. 

Some places they will holiday at will be more reclusive than others but they are under no obligation to limit their choices - why should they hide? If they are happy with their friends sharing snippets of them in private why should anyone criticise them? It's hardly intimate stuff, just a few glimpses of them enjoying life. Many of us enjoy seeing them so relaxed and happy and in love, since Alicia Michael looks happier than I've ever seen him previously. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Veruka

Hackensack said:


> Updated version of the DM article, with new pictures (I think), new article title.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Vikander-Michael-Fassbender-loved-Ibiza.html
> 
> Don't understand the idea that now they have the right to keep nothing private.  Do married couples (that is, obviously known to be together) have the right to keep anything private?  Same thing here.


It's not a matter of rights. It's a matter of how firm the ground they have to stand on is.  When a person stays out of the spotlight other than their work, he or she has a lot of integrity in saying "I keep my private life for me and share my work with my fans".  When a person chooses to open up their private life for the return of the publicity it garners, he or she can utter the same words, but it's untrue.  The deal with the devil has already been made. Daniel Craig can say "I don't talk about my family, I'm not answering questions about my family" and has the moral ground to back him.  If Taylor Swift or Jennifer Anniston say the same thing, an interviewer can point to a host of songs / past interviews that show quite the contrary.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> lol jfc whoever rewrote that new headline needs to simmer down--i thought _i _was thirsty but that's like, a whole new level


Mate, it's the DM. Your lucky the spellings correct.


----------



## Just Askin

They haven't talked about their relationship. The fans have. Outside of TLBO promo , they haven't had a 'coupley"  photo shoots done. They've been papped.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Veruka said:


> It's not a matter of rights. It's a matter of how firm the ground they have to stand on is.  When a person stays out of the spotlight other than their work, he or she has a lot of integrity in saying "I keep my private life for me and share my work with my fans".  When a person chooses to open up their private life for the return of the publicity it garners, he or she can utter the same words, but it's untrue.  The deal with the devil has already been made. Daniel Craig can say "I don't talk about my family, I'm not answering questions about my family" and has the moral ground to back him.  If Taylor Swift or Jennifer Anniston say the same thing, an interviewer can point to a host of songs / past interviews that show quite the contrary.


Now I think you're getting into the idea of tabloid fodder--people whose every move is guaranteed to end up in Star or US Weekly and live their lives with that understanding. Taylor Swift, Jennifer Aniston, Angelina Jolie, etc., etc. Michael and Alicia won't ever be tabloid fodder--they're not that kind of people and they're not that kind of famous. A DM article here and there is just a casualty of the business, not a harbinger of a catastrophic change in how they protect the relationship.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> It's not a matter of rights. It's a matter of how firm the ground they have to stand on is.  When a person stays out of the spotlight other than their work, he or she has a lot of integrity in saying "I keep my private life for me and share my work with my fans".  When a person chooses to open up their private life for the return of the publicity it garners, he or she can utter the same words, but it's untrue.  The deal with the devil has already been made. Daniel Craig can say "I don't talk about my family, I'm not answering questions about my family" and has the moral ground to back him.  If Taylor Swift or Jennifer Anniston say the same thing, an interviewer can point to a host of songs / past interviews that show quite the contrary.



What are you implying? In what way have they "opened up their private lives"? By living their lives?? Neither of them has discussed their relationship in public other than confirming they fell in love while filming TLBO and that they are a couple... and God knows plenty of journalists tried then and since to get them to talk about it...but they refused.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> They haven't talked about their relationship. The fans have. Outside of TLBO promo , they haven't had a 'coupley"  photo shoots done. They've been papped.



Both funny and frustrated that whenever there are lovely paps pictures of them, we have to go through this debate again.
I rather enjoy the lovely pictures and share the love unilaterally 

Like this one


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> Now I think you're getting into the idea of tabloid fodder--people whose every move is guaranteed to end up in Star or US Weekly and live their lives with that understanding. Taylor Swift, Jennifer Aniston, Angelina Jolie, etc., etc. Michael and Alicia won't ever be tabloid fodder--they're not that kind of people and they're not that kind of famous. A DM article here and there is just a casualty of the business, not a harbinger of a catastrophic change in how they protect the relationship.



We differ on opinions of how much they are seeking a level of fame to be tabloid fodder, which is fine. Neither of us knows them, so there's no harm in speculation going in different directions. I don't think the sudden blitz is a matter of happenstance.  I think they have sought it out. I just hope they don't end up regretting that choice. I personally think Jennifer Anniston enjoys the attention of speculation week to week over whether or not she's pregnant, even if she complains about it. If Alicia gets to that point in her career, I hope she enjoys it too.


----------



## Esizzle

Veruka said:


> We differ on opinions of how much they are seeking a level of fame to be tabloid fodder, which is fine. Neither of us knows them, so there's no harm in speculation going in different directions. I don't think the sudden blitz is a matter of happenstance.  I think they have sought it out. I just hope they don't end up regretting that choice. I personally think Jennifer Anniston enjoys the attention of speculation week to week over whether or not she's pregnant, even if she complains about it. If Alicia gets to that point in her career, I hope she enjoys it too.


Michael and Alicia chose The Sun to divulge to the masses that they have moved in together. And Alicia's go to for denying rumors is GossipCop. They are definitely not at Jen Aniston level of fame haha!


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> What are you implying? In what way have they "opened up their private lives"? By living their lives?? Neither of them has discussed their relationship in public other than confirming they fell in love while filming TLBO and that they are a couple... and God knows plenty of journalists tried then and since to get them to talk about it...but they refused.



I think I've answered that a few times now, but if you don't mind me repeating the same things, I'm happy to.  There was an influx of pictures and videos posted by friends  during midsummer which drew attention to their private lives. I don't think any true friends would violate trust by posting those without permission from a famous friend, so I"m assuming they were on board with it. While they normally do not attend public events together, they changed that pattern by attending the Bulgar events in Venice together, being on board with opening up their private lives. They have put themselves in places where paparazzi are known to be and been quite affectionate with each other while knowing cameras were snapping - a shift from past pap pictures where they've kept distance so the shots would not be great shots. All of these are examples of a definite shift to being a much more public couple - also described as opening up their private lives.  Publicity comes in many different forms. Sitting for an interview is one way. Posing on a red carpet is another. Attending publicity events and putting yourself in the line of a paparazzi camera are also forms of publicity.


----------



## mollie12

Look it's possible to think all of these things:

1) That their relationship is real.
2) That they occasionally do call the paps or purposefully go to photography-heavy areas.
3) That, despite #2, they do still have a right to privacy when they so choose (and they clearly do), with respect to being photographed on their free, private time (I clearly don't consider these Ibiza pictures to be that). 
4) That, despite #2, they still reserve the right to not answer questions about their private life. 

This "all or nothing" perspective is a black-and-white view of celebrity that is really quite juvenile, in my opinion. With respect to private vs. public lives, people have the right to set whatever limits they wish to, whatever limits with which they are comfortable.  Celebs don't have to meet some burden of proof of integrity in order to expect that they can say no to invasive questions.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Veruka said:


> We differ on opinions of how much they are seeking a level of fame to be tabloid fodder, which is fine. Neither of us knows them, so there's no harm in speculation going in different directions. I don't think the sudden blitz is a matter of happenstance.  I think they have sought it out. I just hope they don't end up regretting that choice. I personally think Jennifer Anniston enjoys the attention of speculation week to week over whether or not she's pregnant, even if she complains about it. If Alicia gets to that point in her career, I hope she enjoys it too.


I can agree with that--though I'd say "not pathologically avoided it" instead of "sought it out"--and I've shared my speculations on why we're getting so many new pics so fast (behind the scenes changes in their personal lives, since neither has a project to promote right now or will for months). Can I ask why you think we're getting them? No ulterior motive, just genuinely curious


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> I can agree with that--though I'd say "not pathologically avoided it" instead of "sought it out"--and I've shared my speculations on why we're getting so many new pics so fast (behind the scenes changes in their personal lives, since neither has a project to promote right now or will for months). Can I ask why you think we're getting them? No ulterior motive, just genuinely curious



I think they both desire a level of fame that they have not achieved yet. I have a feeling that Alicia desires it more than Michael, which I base both on her age and on comments that she's made in interviews that imply the desire. But I think that Michael has a desire to prove wrong the comments made public in the Sony leaks about him and would like to be more of a leading man box office draw. Making movies takes a person so far in terms of fame.  For all but rare exceptions, if they want to cross to the next level, pimping out the personal life is required.  I'm not saying that your theory on changes in their personal lives is wrong (though I'd say it contradicts claims made here and elsewhere for quite some time that they've been living together for quite some time) but if that is truly the motivation, it seems quite insecure to me. When you become more serious in a relationship, it's important for the other person in said relationship to know that. It's also important for family and friends to understand how important said person is. But I can't say I understand the need for the PUBLIC to fully understand that. What difference does it make to their relationship if heavy readers of gossip sites know they've become even more serious? I don't see that having any relevance to their lives unless fame really matters to them.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> Look it's possible to think all of these things:
> 
> 1) That their relationship is real.
> 2) That they occasionally do call the paps or purposefully go to photography-heavy areas.
> 3) That, despite #2, they do still have a right to privacy when they so choose (and they clearly do), with respect to being photographed on their free, private time (I clearly don't consider these Ibiza pictures to be that).
> 4) That, despite #2, they still reserve the right to not answer questions about their private life.
> 
> This "all or nothing" perspective is a black-and-white view of celebrity that is really quite juvenile, in my opinion. With respect to private vs. public lives, people have the right to set whatever limits they wish to, whatever limits with which they are comfortable.  Celebs don't have to meet some burden of proof of integrity in order to expect that they can say no to invasive questions.



I like this. It's not a 100% angel  or 100% devil of issue. 
If there is another similar debate comes up for next paps pic, here is the answer : refer to #26299


----------



## ScorpionDoom

mollie12 said:


> Look it's possible to think all of these things:
> 
> 1) That their relationship is real.
> 2) That they occasionally do call the paps or purposefully go to photography-heavy areas.
> 3) That, despite #2, they do still have a right to privacy when they so choose (and they clearly do), with respect to being photographed on their free, private time (I clearly don't consider these Ibiza pictures to be that).
> 4) That, despite #2, they still reserve the right to not answer questions about their private life.
> 
> This "all or nothing" perspective is a black-and-white view of celebrity that is really quite juvenile, in my opinion. With respect to private vs. public lives, people have the right to set whatever limits they wish to, whatever limits with which they are comfortable.  Celebs don't have to meet some burden of proof of integrity in order to expect that they can say no to invasive questions.



Agree completely with all of this.


----------



## Esizzle

Veruka said:


> I think they both desire a level of fame that they have not achieved yet. I have a feeling that Alicia desires it more than Michael, which I base both on her age and on comments that she's made in interviews that imply the desire. But I think that Michael has a desire to prove wrong the comments made public in the Sony leaks about him and would like to be more of a leading man box office draw. Making movies takes a person so far in terms of fame.  For all but rare exceptions, if they want to cross to the next level, pimping out the personal life is required.  I'm not saying that your theory on changes in their personal lives is wrong (though I'd say it contradicts claims made here and elsewhere for quite some time that they've been living together for quite some time) but if that is truly the motivation, it seems quite insecure to me. When you become more serious in a relationship, it's important for the other person in said relationship to know that. It's also important for family and friends to understand how important said person is. But I can't say I understand the need for the PUBLIC to fully understand that. What difference does it make to their relationship if heavy readers of gossip sites know they've become even more serious? I don't see that having any relevance to their lives unless fame really matters to them.


I dont think Michael will ever achieve the type of fame you reference here. After those sony emails things are not looking good. Especially the way AC bombed. He probably isnt even getting the type of projects he would actually like to do seeing as he signed on for XMEN, after his year long hiatus. He will likely always be a character actor. But he and Alicia can keep trying with those pap strolls.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Veruka said:


> I think they both desire a level of fame that they have not achieved yet. I have a feeling that Alicia desires it more than Michael, which I base both on her age and on comments that she's made in interviews that imply the desire. But I think that Michael has a desire to prove wrong the comments made public in the Sony leaks about him and would like to be more of a leading man box office draw. Making movies takes a person so far in terms of fame.  For all but rare exceptions, if they want to cross to the next level, pimping out the personal life is required.  I'm not saying that your theory on changes in their personal lives is wrong (though I'd say it contradicts claims made here and elsewhere for quite some time that they've been living together for quite some time) but if that is truly the motivation, it seems quite insecure to me. When you become more serious in a relationship, it's important for the other person in said relationship to know that. It's also important for family and friends to understand how important said person is. But I can't say I understand the need for the PUBLIC to fully understand that. What difference does it make to their relationship if heavy readers of gossip sites know they've become even more serious? I don't see that having any relevance to their lives unless fame really matters to them.


Okay, gotcha! Thanks for elaborating. I think a lot of our different interpretations rely on the semantic argument of putting something out there (needing the public to fully understand something) versus not caring if something gets out there (not actively avoiding the public and all attention ever). So do you think that his year-and-counting hiatus and the comments he's made about being interested in directing might mean he's leaning in an Eastwood/Clooney behind the camera direction instead of focusing solely on leading man status?


----------



## pearlyqueen

I know enough about Michael to feel quite certain that he doesn't actively seek celebrity or publicity outside of work. He's got nothing to promote workwise and has often been criticised on here for his lack of professional promotion. He loves his job but dislikes the celebrity side of it. Many actors dislike fame, Michael isn't unique in that respect.


----------



## Selayang430

While discussion on intents and purposes or potential lifetime achievement going on peacefully, I feel compelled to post this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> While discussion on intents and purposes or potential lifetime achievement going on peacefully, I feel compelled to post this.
> 
> View attachment 3754362



And here's another with the snorkel!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> While discussion on intents and purposes or potential lifetime achievement going on peacefully, I feel compelled to post this.
> 
> View attachment 3754362


Who knew being a character actor was such a failure.


----------



## Esizzle

"Michael hates the celebrity side of his work". Hmm must be those private settings where he divulged such information. Lol


----------



## mollie12

We could spend all day thinking up theories for why they're doing this.

Like, why do Jen Garner and Ben Affleck frequently get pap'ed with their kids?
Why did Jolie and Pitt do fashion photoshoots with their kids in Vogue?
Why did Jessica Chastain go to every fashion show and opening available for a couple years with her Italian count boyfriend, now husband?
Why do some celebs choose to debut a new/important relationship on the red carpet?

We'll never really have a complete understanding of how the image management strategies for their public faces intersect to some degree with their private lives.  Or why some celebs choose one strategy over another.

I've seen some speculation that this European tour is about Tomb Raider, which isn't out of the realm of the possible.  I remember JLaw was forced to do sexy photo shoots just to prove that she could *be *sexy enough to play Mystique.  _Just_ to be cast.  It's not that insane to think some producer called AV up and said, oh hey, can you show off your toned Tomb Raider body on the beach to get some Internet hits?  If your bf shows up, we'd really appreciate it.  And because women especially are expected to play along with this stuff, you go with it.  Unless you have an extraordinary amount of power in this industry, it's hard to say no to something that's fairly innocuous.

Pap shots are really no different that magazine shots, in some situations.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Who knew being a character actor was such a failure.



If so particular about the level of fame of an actor, simple - just go to the most famous one. 
Character actor is ok because can act until very old age, in many different roles and maintain decent level of privacy. You gain some you lose some.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> If so particular about the level of fame of an actor, simple - just go to the most famous one.
> Character actor is ok because can act until very old age, in many different roles and maintain decent level of privacy. You gain some you lose some.



Totally. I think many people assume that all actors have a burning desire to be A list, leading roles only etc. Michael has never said this and his choices reflect that he's quite prepared to play second fiddle. The cult of celebrity isn't something that interests him either - he's said so often enough.


----------



## Just Askin

Oh look more promo pics. ...


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> We could spend all day thinking up theories for why they're doing this.
> 
> Like, why do Jen Garner and Ben Affleck frequently get pap'ed with their kids?
> Why did Jolie and Pitt do fashion photoshoots with their kids in Vogue?
> Why did Jessica Chastain go to every fashion show and opening available for a couple years with her Italian count boyfriend, now husband?
> Why do some celebs choose to debut a new/important relationship on the red carpet?
> 
> We'll never really have a complete understanding of how the image management strategies for their public faces intersect to some degree with their private lives.  Or why some celebs choose one strategy over another.
> 
> I've seen some speculation that this European tour is about Tomb Raider, which isn't out of the realm of the possible.  I remember JLaw was forced to do sexy photo shoots just to prove that she could *be *sexy enough to play Mystique.  _Just_ to be cast.  It's not that insane to think some producer called AV up and said, oh hey, can you show off your toned Tomb Raider body on the beach to get some Internet hits?  If your bf shows up, we'd really appreciate it.  And because women especially are expected to play along with this stuff, you go with it.  Unless you have an extraordinary amount of power in this industry, it's hard to say no to something that's fairly innocuous.
> 
> Pap shots are really no different that magazine shots, in some situations.


Oh forgot about LC. This makes sense. Is LC going to be at Comic con? Another pap stroll there too hopefully.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I like this. It's not a 100% angel  or 100% devil of issue.
> If there is another similar debate comes up for next paps pic, here is the answer : refer to #26299



Yeah but there is an important distinction between putting on a public show for paps versus living your life in spite of paps. It's the latter that applies to Michael and Alicia.


----------



## Selayang430

mollie12 said:


> We could spend all day thinking up theories for why they're doing this.
> 
> Like, why do Jen Garner and Ben Affleck frequently get pap'ed with their kids?
> Why did Jolie and Pitt do fashion photoshoots with their kids in Vogue?
> Why did Jessica Chastain go to every fashion show and opening available for a couple years with her Italian count boyfriend, now husband?
> Why do some celebs choose to debut a new/important relationship on the red carpet?
> 
> We'll never really have a complete understanding of how the image management strategies for their public faces intersect to some degree with their private lives.  Or why some celebs choose one strategy over another.
> 
> I've seen some speculation that this European tour is about Tomb Raider, which isn't out of the realm of the possible.  I remember JLaw was forced to do sexy photo shoots just to prove that she could *be *sexy enough to play Mystique.  _Just_ to be cast.  It's not that insane to think some producer called AV up and said, oh hey, can you show off your toned Tomb Raider body on the beach to get some Internet hits?  If your bf shows up, we'd really appreciate it.  And because women especially are expected to play along with this stuff, you go with it.  Unless you have an extraordinary amount of power in this industry, it's hard to say no to something that's fairly innocuous.
> 
> Pap shots are really no different that magazine shots, in some situations.



Fair observation . We're not paid to do what we love to do but we're  paid to do what the paymasters expect us to do. There are compromises and consensus.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> I know enough about Michael to feel quite certain that he doesn't actively seek celebrity or publicity outside of work. He's got nothing to promote workwise and has often been criticised on here for his lack of professional promotion. He loves his job but dislikes the celebrity side of it. Many actors dislike fame, Michael isn't unique in that respect.



Okay, so knowing him as intimately as you do, can you offer some insight as to why today, while on a yacht that he and the love of his life had chartered and had a say in where it went, upon realizing that photographers were continuing to capture pics of them, he did not ask the captain to steer the ship further from the shore so they could get away from the intrusion of photographers? He had a great opportunity to escape the downside of fame you say he dislikes. Why not take it? In your knowing him so well opinion.


----------



## Just Askin

Oh my word. I knew the snark wouldn't hold off for long. 
And the real issue of the day is TAH DAH........


----------



## Flatsy

Veruka said:


> Okay, so knowing him as intimately as you do, can you offer some insight as to why today, while on a yacht that he and the love of his life had chartered and had a say in where it went, upon realizing that photographers were continuing to capture pics of them, he did not ask the captain to steer the ship further from the shore so they could get away from the intrusion of photographers? He had a great opportunity to escape the downside of fame you say he dislikes. Why not take it? In your knowing him so well opinion.


Maybe because he didn't want to be an a-hole who commandeered a whole boat full of people and insisted it go where he wanted?  Maybe he and the others were in that spot because it was a good spot for swimming and that's what they did?  Maybe the photographers were just there for a few minutes and there was no point to moving the whole boat after they left?  Maybe there was no point to moving the whole boat since the photographers were in a boat of their own and would have just followed them?  Maybe in a harbor full of yachts and speedboats he didn't even know that someone on another boat was photographing them with a long lens and didn't care to spend his vacation time being paranoid and uptight about it?

Honestly, the extremes people *demand* that he go to in order to (gasp!) avoid being seen in the presence of his partner are truly outrageous.


----------



## Flatsy

Just Askin said:


> Oh my word. I knew the snark wouldn't hold off for long.
> And the real issue of the day is TAH DAH........
> View attachment 3754419


They claim it doesn't bother them, and yet they still act like hornets who have just had their nest whacked with a baseball bat.


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> Maybe because he didn't want to be an a-hole who commandeered a whole boat full of people and insisted it go where he wanted?  Maybe he and the others were in that spot because it was a good spot for swimming and that's what they did?  Maybe the photographers were just there for a few minutes and there was no point to moving the whole boat after they left?  Maybe there was no point to moving the whole boat since the photographers were in a boat of their own and would have just followed them?  Maybe in a harbor full of yachts and speedboats he didn't even know that someone on another boat was photographing them with a long lens and didn't care to spend his vacation time being paranoid and uptight about it?
> 
> Honestly, the extremes people *demand* that he go to in order to (gasp!) avoid being seen in the presence of his partner are truly outrageous.


Maybe you got that all bang on


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> Okay, so knowing him as intimately as you do, can you offer some insight as to why today, while on a yacht that he and the love of his life had chartered and had a say in where it went, upon realizing that photographers were continuing to capture pics of them, he did not ask the captain to steer the ship further from the shore so they could get away from the intrusion of photographers? He had a great opportunity to escape the downside of fame you say he dislikes. Why not take it? In your knowing him so well opinion.



Uhm, you're new here and don't know what I do or don't know about Michael. I find the tone of your post confrontational tbh. 

To answer specifics - why do you assume that

a) Michael and Alicia chartered the yacht
b) they were aware they were being photographed?

Flatsy's reply to you is on point too [emoji106]

We are agreed on one point - Alicia must be the love of his life [emoji173]️


----------



## Esizzle

Veruka said:


> Okay, so knowing him as intimately as you do, can you offer some insight as to why today, while on a yacht that he and the love of his life had chartered and had a say in where it went, upon realizing that photographers were continuing to capture pics of them, he did not ask the captain to steer the ship further from the shore so they could get away from the intrusion of photographers? He had a great opportunity to escape the downside of fame you say he dislikes. Why not take it? In your knowing him so well opinion.


She will be able to tell you after the next private setting meeting. Until then its a mystery.


----------



## Veruka

mollie12 said:


> We could spend all day thinking up theories for why they're doing this.
> 
> Like, why do Jen Garner and Ben Affleck frequently get pap'ed with their kids?
> Why did Jolie and Pitt do fashion photoshoots with their kids in Vogue?
> Why did Jessica Chastain go to every fashion show and opening available for a couple years with her Italian count boyfriend, now husband?
> Why do some celebs choose to debut a new/important relationship on the red carpet?
> 
> We'll never really have a complete understanding of how the image management strategies for their public faces intersect to some degree with their private lives.  Or why some celebs choose one strategy over another.
> 
> I've seen some speculation that this European tour is about Tomb Raider, which isn't out of the realm of the possible.  I remember JLaw was forced to do sexy photo shoots just to prove that she could *be *sexy enough to play Mystique.  _Just_ to be cast.  It's not that insane to think some producer called AV up and said, oh hey, can you show off your toned Tomb Raider body on the beach to get some Internet hits?  If your bf shows up, we'd really appreciate it.  And because women especially are expected to play along with this stuff, you go with it.  Unless you have an extraordinary amount of power in this industry, it's hard to say no to something that's fairly innocuous.
> 
> Pap shots are really no different that magazine shots, in some situations.



This one is pretty easy, I'll bite!
Jennifer Garner's career has benefitted greatly by being perceived as a fantastic and devoted mom. She's gotten quite a few roles because of that image. Ben Affleck had somewhat trashed his image as a woman chasing party boy before turning that around and being seen as devoted husband and dad. Both of them have benefitted in their careers by pushing the image of being devoted parents. That does not imply they are NOT devoted parents - just acknowledges that they benefit from publicizing that element of their lives.
Pitt and Jolie didn't look great after breaking up Brad's marriage and used their kids to help turn their images around. That's why they pimp them out.
Jessica Chastain went to every fashion show because she wanted to be more famous. By bringing her boyfriend along, it gave people another reason to include her in write ups and grow her image. I'll admit - I don't have as strong of opinions on that one as I do the Afflecks and Pitts, partly because I didn't know she was in a relationship until she got married, proving that every time a relationship is used to promote a star, it doesn't work.

In terms of understanding how image management strategies work - actually it's not a huge secret and it's quite possible to understand how it works if you have the desire. There have been books written, documentaries produced, podcasts released and articles if you don't want to devote the time a book requires by former publicists, paparazzi, and gossip reporters.The formers are rather forthcoming about how the game works - alerting paparazzi for where people will be so they can capture them, trading one story to block another, using personal lives to make a splash or cover a big problem, etc. Lots of information is out there which cuts away quite a bit of the mystery if you're truly interested. I can understand why some avoid it though - it does tarnish the glitz and glamour of images we enjoy consuming.



Flatsy said:


> It's interesting that Lainey and Celebitchy, which are blogs wholly devoted to celebrity gossip and which have always shown a healthy amount of interest in Fassbender, will come across a picture of Michael and Alicia about every 6 months and post something along the lines of, "I guess they are still together."
> 
> The mainstream gossip press (let alone the rest of the world) is barely aware of them and their relationship.  If they were actually trying to increase their profile via publicity, their "pap stroll" schedule would be about 30 times what it is.  The Kardashians of the world are not doing pap strolls every 4-6 months and having their publicist plant obscure sightings in random tweets.  That's just not how it works.



Would you entertain the possibility that they've realized the previous strategy was not getting the desired outcome, and therefore they decided to try a new approach?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Oh my word. I knew the snark wouldn't hold off for long.
> And the real issue of the day is TAH DAH........
> View attachment 3754419



Hahaha! Have been waiting since the first Venice pic out! Vinegar plus sour plum....the good part about Ibiza is likely not just for one day [emoji57][emoji10][emoji38]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Uhm, you're new here and don't know what I do or don't know about Michael. I find the tone of your post confrontational tbh.
> 
> To answer specifics - why do you assume that
> 
> a) Michael and Alicia chartered the yacht
> b) they were aware they were being photographed?
> 
> Flatsy's reply to you is on point too [emoji106]
> 
> We are agreed on one point - Alicia must be the love of his life [emoji173]️



Yes- fully agree this - Alicia is the love of his life.
The rest feel free to argue until cows (and goats ) go home.


----------



## mollie12

Veruka said:


> This one is pretty easy, I'll bite!
> Jennifer Garner's career has benefitted greatly by being perceived as a fantastic and devoted mom. She's gotten quite a few roles because of that image. Ben Affleck had somewhat trashed his image as a woman chasing party boy before turning that around and being seen as devoted husband and dad. Both of them have benefitted in their careers by pushing the image of being devoted parents. That does not imply they are NOT devoted parents - just acknowledges that they benefit from publicizing that element of their lives.
> Pitt and Jolie didn't look great after breaking up Brad's marriage and used their kids to help turn their images around. That's why they pimp them out.
> Jessica Chastain went to every fashion show because she wanted to be more famous. By bringing her boyfriend along, it gave people another reason to include her in write ups and grow her image. I'll admit - I don't have as strong of opinions on that one as I do the Afflecks and Pitts, partly because I didn't know she was in a relationship until she got married, proving that every time a relationship is used to promote a star, it doesn't work.
> 
> In terms of understanding how image management strategies work - actually it's not a huge secret and it's quite possible to understand how it works if you have the desire. There have been books written, documentaries produced, podcasts released and articles if you don't want to devote the time a book requires by former publicists, paparazzi, and gossip reporters.The formers are rather forthcoming about how the game works - alerting paparazzi for where people will be so they can capture them, trading one story to block another, using personal lives to make a splash or cover a big problem, etc. Lots of information is out there which cuts away quite a bit of the mystery if you're truly interested. I can understand why some avoid it though - it does tarnish the glitz and glamour of images we enjoy consuming.



You didn't really understand that those questions were mostly rhetorical, did you?


----------



## Veruka

Flatsy said:


> Maybe because he didn't want to be an a-hole who commandeered a whole boat full of people and insisted it go where he wanted?  Maybe he and the others were in that spot because it was a good spot for swimming and that's what they did?  Maybe the photographers were just there for a few minutes and there was no point to moving the whole boat after they left?  Maybe there was no point to moving the whole boat since the photographers were in a boat of their own and would have just followed them?  Maybe in a harbor full of yachts and speedboats he didn't even know that someone on another boat was photographing them with a long lens and didn't care to spend his vacation time being paranoid and uptight about it?
> 
> Honestly, the extremes people *demand* that he go to in order to (gasp!) avoid being seen in the presence of his partner are truly outrageous.



Well if the harbor was that full of boats, it certainly would not be a good idea to be swimming, so it would have been better had he looked out for the safety of his true love and move the boat so she could swim safely! Otherwise, another boat could have damaged that beautiful skin preventing him from ever being able to kiss it again! And from all reports, they are with a collection of Alicia's friends, right? I have a hard time believing that her close friends would not view Michael at this point as a great guy who is private and would understand completely the desire for privacy rather than seeing him as an a-hole.  Although -- they did release all those videos from Midsummer. So maybe they really do think he's an a-hole.  Do you think this whole splash could be her way of telling her friends to back off, he's not going anywhere?  I hope not!  They seem so loving, I'd hate to think that her friends don't approve!


----------



## Just Askin

Can you imagine living in a world of such cynicism. Life must truly suck for such people. I'm glad there's non on this thread.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Uhm, you're new here and don't know what I do or don't know about Michael. I find the tone of your post confrontational tbh.
> 
> To answer specifics - why do you assume that
> 
> a) Michael and Alicia chartered the yacht
> b) they were aware they were being photographed?
> 
> Flatsy's reply to you is on point too [emoji106]
> 
> We are agreed on one point - Alicia must be the love of his life [emoji173]️



No need to be concerned about my knowledge even though I"m new. The great thing about message boards is that the posts stick around.  So newbies like me have the ability to show respect to those who've been posting a long time by reading past messages and understanding where people are coming from before engaging.  Rest assured, I understand where you are coming from. 

Why do I think they chartered the yacht - because yachts are frequently chartered in that area, the only people on it appear to be with them, and there have not been any articles recently announcing that either one of them bought a yacht.
Why do I think they were aware they were being photographed? Because Michael has talked before about being aware of being photographed by people using cell phones while sitting in a restaurant (when people often check phones without taking photos) so when it's big cameras with big lenses that make clicking noises, I think he's perceptive enough to be aware of it too.

Now I've gotta say, even though I'm new, I've tried to be fair and answer questions posed to me.  I would love it if the same would be returned to me, and people would answer some of the questions I've posed, like why wouldn't they take steps to remain private, seeing as they clearly have figured out how to do it in the past.


----------



## Flatsy

It's interesting that Lainey and Celebitchy, which are blogs wholly devoted to celebrity gossip and which have always shown a healthy amount of interest in Fassbender, will come across a picture of Michael and Alicia about every 6 months and post something along the lines of, "I guess they are still together."  

The mainstream gossip press (let alone the rest of the world) is barely aware of them and their relationship.  If they were actually trying to increase their profile via publicity, their "pap stroll" schedule would be about 30 times what it is.  The Kardashians of the world are not doing pap strolls every 4-6 months and having their publicist plant obscure sightings in random tweets.  That's just not how it works.


----------



## Veruka

mollie12 said:


> You didn't really understand that those questions were mostly rhetorical, did you?



well I realized the rhetoric was a bit weakened by pointing out that the answers were so obvious - kind of like the influx of privacy invading images of Michael and Alicia are not really a mystery.


----------



## Flatsy

Veruka said:


> Why do I think they were aware they were being photographed? Because Michael has talked before about being aware of being photographed by people using cell phones while sitting in a restaurant (when people often check phones without taking photos) so when it's big cameras with big lenses that make clicking noises, I think he's perceptive enough to be aware of it too.


You realize that paparazzi often take photos with long lenses from hundreds of yards away?  Not even remotely close enough to hear "clicking" and often so far away that they can't even be seen at all?


----------



## Just Askin

These two are really making the most of their time off. Must be great to be in that position...doing everything you  want, wherever you want. They both look so well and so happy. I also love that they are also getting to share the time with close friends from both sides. That must truly suck when your work takes you away from home for months at a time. Mind you, they have worked it incredibly well. Hardly more than a few weeks at a time apart, regardless of which one of them was working. Hugh Jackman says that he has never spent more than two weeks away from his wife since they married. If a job was long or he couldn't travel home he would have his wife and kids join him. Sound advice in their line of work I think.


----------



## aprilmayjune

No one's going to make the obvious joke about Veruka being salty? Really?


----------



## mollie12

Flatsy said:


> You realize that paparazzi often take photos with long lenses from hundreds of yards away?  Not even remotely close enough to hear "clicking" and often so far away that they can't even be seen at all?



Someone who claims to know so much about this who makes those ridiculous claims about French privacy laws and knows nothing about the actual means/technology by which these photos are taken (and this is well known information), does not have a lot credibility.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Jennifer Garner has a career, LOL, that's news to me. 

I think people are confused about the difference between an actor working to make a name for him or herself, and a movie star. In Alicia's case, she took on TR which will build her an audience given that's she's new, she's balancing that with not one, but two lower budget and artsy projects. 

Here's where I get fed up with the these lots. If they "hide away" they are fake, and if they are seen, it's for publicity. You can't have it both ways. Pick and argument and stick to it. All these benchmarks and requirements _*you*_ are setting for two people that are free to do as they please is ridiculous. 

It's their life, however they choose to live it is their prerogative. If you don't like it, well, tough luck.


----------



## Just Askin

I'm bored of class now. This lecture is boring. I'm just gonna look at pretty pictures.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> No one's going to make the obvious joke about Veruka being salty? Really?


You had to give in didn't you


----------



## mollie12

Flatsy said:


> It's interesting that Lainey and Celebitchy, which are blogs wholly devoted to celebrity gossip and which have always shown a healthy amount of interest in Fassbender, will come across a picture of Michael and Alicia about every 6 months and post something along the lines of, "I guess they are still together."
> 
> The mainstream gossip press (let alone the rest of the world) is barely aware of them and their relationship.  If they were actually trying to increase their profile via publicity, their "pap stroll" schedule would be about 30 times what it is.  The Kardashians of the world are not doing pap strolls every 4-6 months and *having their publicist plant obscure sightings in random tweets. * *That's just not how it works.*



A lot of his most rabid fandom don't seem to understand that barely any one on the internet knows anything about these supposedly fake tweets, and that there's no reason for these photos to come out to cover up some supposed drug issues...because virtually no one on the internet or real life has ever actually read these "blind items".   Staging photos to cover up/distract from a scandal that no one knows about makes no logical sense.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Someone who claims to know so much about this who makes those ridiculous claims about French privacy laws and knows nothing about the actual means/technology by which these photos are taken (and this is well known information), does not have a lot credibility.


Funny I had a 'discussion' with someone earlier about the Pap laws in France. Now if only I could remember who it was with


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3754434
> 
> View attachment 3754436
> 
> I'm bored of class now. This lecture is boring. I'm just gonna look at pretty pictures.


Well, you have to give credit where it's due, this one is very articulate compared to the others.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> You had to give in didn't you


i've been sitting on it all afternoon NO REGRETS


----------



## Flatsy

Veruka said:


> Would you entertain the possibility that they've realized the previous strategy was not getting the desired outcome, and therefore they decided to try a new approach?


Yes, I would entertain that possibility, but certainly not based on a few days where they happened to be photographed more than usual.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3754434
> 
> View attachment 3754436
> 
> I'm bored of class now. This lecture is boring. I'm just gonna look at pretty pictures.



Know from celebrity paps pics that those holidays in Ibiza usually never miss the 'speed water bike' ride. Hopefully get to see those even if have to go thru angel n demons debate again. 
If they go snorkeling, since hardly any under water paps, a bit difficult.


----------



## Veruka

Flatsy said:


> You realize that paparazzi often take photos with long lenses from hundreds of yards away?  Not even remotely close enough to hear "clicking" and often so far away that they can't even be seen at all?


Yes, when pics are taken such as the ones when they were walking out of the bowling alley in Sydney, where the pics are not that clear, that's generally what has happened. But when there's a higher picture quality, like today's pics, it's not the case. And again - going by what Michael himself said, he's got an awareness of when he's being photographed.


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> No one's going to make the obvious joke about Veruka being salty? Really?



Not a rhetorical question -- do you truly think that making an observation not that uncommon in celebrity gossip circles - that celebs are usually knowing participants - is salty? Is there a language barrier here, of do you mean that as in being coarse, tough, and aggressive? If so, I'd say that's oddly sensitive and may be a sign of adoring celebs being discussed a little too much. I don't know you, but I'd be careful to keep that in check.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Veruka said:


> Not a rhetorical question -- do you truly think that making an observation not that uncommon in celebrity gossip circles - that celebs are usually knowing participants - is salty? Is there a language barrier here, of do you mean that as in being coarse, tough, and aggressive? If so, I'd say that's oddly sensitive and may be a sign of adoring celebs being discussed a little too much. I don't know you, but I'd be careful to keep that in check.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Charlie_and_the_Chocolate_Factory_characters#Veruca_Salt


----------



## Just Askin

We are on a celebrity gossip thread. Did someone get lost on the way to a debate on the morals of Hollywood?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Charlie_and_the_Chocolate_Factory_characters#Veruca_Salt


You've been reprimanded now, see what your smart mouth gets you. Behave in the presence of your superior.
Oh My God...the link. I think I might have Cadburys Fruit &Nut in the kitchen. That and a cup of tea and a reflective look on today's goodies .


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Charlie_and_the_Chocolate_Factory_characters#Veruca_Salt



I'm aware of the character. But given that I have not said "I want it now" in a single post, I'm pretty sure you were going for an unimaginative play on words that had more to do with my definition of Salty than it did the character which is why I asked, rather than making things up about you an pretending they were true. But since you did deny it, I'll suggest you do work to keep your celebrity adoration in check, because if you resort to name calling because a person suggests two people knowingly participate in publicity it's ... well ... weird to say the least.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> We are on a celebrity gossip thread. Did someone get lost on the way to a debate on the morals of Hollywood?



do you ever respond to things people actually say? Or do you always make up conversations in your mind. attribute those things to others, and then argue those imagined points pretending they were said by real people instead of the characters in your head?


----------



## Flatsy

Veruka said:


> Yes, when pics are taken such as the ones when they were walking out of the bowling alley in Sydney, where the pics are not that clear, that's generally what has happened. But when there's a higher picture quality, like today's pics, it's not the case. And again - going by what Michael himself said, he's got an awareness of when he's being photographed.


The pictures from today are not high quality.  If you compare them to HQ pictures taken of Alicia up close at an event versus the yacht photos, you can see from the quality of the yacht photos that they are grainy and were taken at a fairly large distance.

If Michael did indeed have an extra-sensory "awareness" of being photographed - even when the photographers are neither visible nor audible, perhaps he's able to taste them in the air? - I still don't understand the obligation being put on him to abandon whatever he's doing and make it priority #1 to hide himself away from the cameras.  He was enjoying his vacation and swimming and I think it's nice that he continued having a lovely time.


----------



## Just Askin

Erm....b...no wait a...wait ..what was the question???


----------



## aprilmayjune

Veruka said:


> I'm aware of the character. But given that I have not said "I want it now" in a single post, I'm pretty sure you were going for an unimaginative play on words that had more to do with my definition of Salty than it did the character which is why I asked, rather than making things up about you an pretending they were true. But since you did deny it, I'll suggest you do work to keep your celebrity adoration in check, because if you resort to name calling because a person suggests two people knowingly participate in publicity it's ... well ... weird to say the least.


I didn't call you any names, unless you're talking about the pun on your username which I think is ****ing hilarious, so...? I also think you'll find if you reread this afternoon's discussion I've been most receptive to your points of view, even agreed with you more than not, and haven't said anything that indicates I put either of them on a pedestal, so I'm not sure where your assumption that I do is coming from.


----------



## Veruka

Flatsy said:


> The pictures from today are not high quality.  If you compare them to HQ pictures taken of Alicia up close at an event versus the yacht photos, you can see from the quality of the yacht photos that they are grainy and were taken at a fairly large distance.
> 
> If Michael did indeed have an extra-sensory "awareness" of being photographed - even when the photographers are neither visible nor audible, perhaps he's able to taste them in the air? - I still don't understand the obligation being put on him to abandon whatever he's doing and make it priority #1 to hide himself away from the cameras.  He was enjoying his vacation and swimming and I think it's nice that he continued having a lovely time.



I'm not sure why you're using language like "obligation".  No one has said he has an obligation to flee publicity. He has choices.  Those choices include vacation spots. He can choose to vacation in places where he'll get a great deal of privacy - like most of the vacations he and Alicia have been on. Or, he can choose to vacation in places that will create a great deal of publicity.  He's chosen publicity. He's chosen to barter his relationship in return for publicity for his girlfriend / life partner / love muffin or whatever other term is acceptable to describe her. I'm not sure why recognizing that is so controversial.


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> I didn't call you any names, unless you're talking about the pun on your username which I think is ****ing hilarious, so...? I also think you'll find if you reread this afternoon's discussion I've been most receptive to your points of view, even agreed with you more than not, and haven't said anything that indicates I put either of them on a pedestal, so I'm not sure where your assumption that I do is coming from.



Fantastic!  That's why I asked the question - to give you the opportunity to clear up a misunderstanding. Thank you for doing so. I'm flattered to have a fan. I guess this must be a taste of what it feels like to be Alicia. I think I just got some goose bumps!


----------



## aprilmayjune

i can do passive aggressive too but in this case let's go direct: bite me, ****er


----------



## Flatsy

Veruka said:


> Those choices include vacation spots. He can choose to vacation in places where he'll get a great deal of privacy - like most of the vacations he and Alicia have been on. Or, he can choose to vacation in places that will create a great deal of publicity.  He's chosen publicity. He's chosen to barter his relationship in return for publicity for his girlfriend / life partner / love muffin or whatever other term is acceptable to describe her. I'm not sure why recognizing that is so controversial.


Choosing to vacation in Ibiza is not "choosing publicity" and "choosing to barter his relationship".  That is a false equivalency.  Michael and Alicia are enjoying a vacation with friends in one of the world's greatest vacation spots.

You are saying he has proven himself to be a famewhore by not limiting his vacation choices to places he could guarantee that he would never be caught by the paparazzi.  (Igloo in Antarctica?  The caves of Afghanistan?)  That's a completely unreasonable expectation to put upon him and it is no way for anyone to live a happy life.

But he also proved himself to be a famewhore by not using his extra-sensory perception to sense the presence of paparazzi and force his party to move their boat, so there seems to be very little Michael can do that doesn't demonstrate his famewhoring.

And by the way, this vacation has yet to yield "a great deal of publicity".  One story in the Daily Mail is not it.  I see more frequent stories in The Daily Mail about Joel Edgerton and nobody even knows who the hell he is.


----------



## Hackensack

Suddenly omnipresent when new pictures come out?  Check.
Claims a deep knowledge of how PR works?  Check.
Lectures other posters?  Double check.


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> i can do passive aggressive too but in this case let's go direct: bite me, ****er



Time  to make a decision here. Either you are name calling, in which case you are taking your fandom a little too seriously OR you're not name calling.  Which one is it it? If you're going to pick a fight over the seriousness of your fandom, at least respect those celebs you adore so much by standing behind it.



Flatsy said:


> Choosing to vacation in Ibiza is not "choosing publicity" and "choosing to barter his relationship".  That is a false equivalency.  Michael and Alicia are enjoying a vacation with friends in one of the world's greatest vacation spots.
> 
> You are saying he has proven himself to be a famewhore by not limiting his vacation choices to places he could guarantee that he would never be caught by the paparazzi.  (Igloo in Antarctica?  The caves of Afghanistan?)  That's a completely unreasonable expectation to put upon him and it is no way for anyone to live a happy life.
> 
> But he also proved himself to be a famewhore by not using his extra-sensory perception to sense the presence of paparazzi and force his party to move their boat, so there seems to be very little Michael can do that doesn't demonstrate his famewhoring.
> 
> And by the way, this vacation has yet to yield "a great deal of publicity".  One story in the Daily Mail is not it.  I see more frequent stories in The Daily Mail about Joel Edgerton and nobody even knows who the hell he is.



Great news!  I can make a point without going to extreme exaggerations.  No, they don't need to vacation in Antarctica or or Afghanistan.  They can go to Costa Rica!  Michael talked in an interview about sleeping in a tent in Costa Rica.  There were no pics of them in a tent, and only one fuzzy pic in a restaurant, so they can go there without the glare of paparazzi! Pippa Middleton honeymooned without a single bathing suit pic taken - they could go there! I'm sure Kate Winsley could help them out booking Necker Island - pap free! How about LIsbon?  We know Michael has been there to buy a place, and yet don't see any pap pics from there - another choice! Celebrities go on vacatoins all the time without being photographed - even Michael and Alicia.  They also go out to eat without being photographed.  Then, when they WANT to be photographed and want the publicity, they go to other places where they are not photographed! Easy peasy -- they're lucky that their paychecks afford them many choices on where they can go with or without publicity.

So here's a question I'd love for you to explain - why so defensive at the suggestion that two actors whose careers depend rather heavily on publicity would seek publicity? What warrants such a passionate defense against the notion?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> i can do passive aggressive too but in this case let's go direct: bite me, ****er


ROTFLMAO, that escalated pretty quickly... I'll go easy on you, but this is what you get for thinking there was a reasonable person behind one of the more articulate others.  If we get pictures tomorrow, heads are going to explode.


----------



## mollie12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Jennifer Garner has a career, LOL, that's news to me.
> 
> I think people are confused about the difference between an actor working to make a name for him or herself, and a movie star. In Alicia's case, she took on TR which will build her an audience given that's she's new, she's balancing that with not one, but two lower budget and artsy projects.
> 
> Here's where I get fed up with the these lots. *If they "hide away" they are fake, and if they are seen, it's for publicity. You can't have it both ways. *Pick and argument and stick to it. All these benchmarks and requirements _*you*_ are setting for two people that are free to do as they please is ridiculous.
> 
> It's their life, however they choose to live it is their prerogative. If you don't like it, well, tough luck.



Here's a logical issue with the PR problem which I haven't seen stated and would make the new few months when they're both free near intolerable if they both didn't actually like each other/weren't in a relationship:

If they're fake, they basically have to stay together for at least 80% of the time, both in "public" (like Ibiza) AND in private (on the off chance that someone spots them).  They can't both go off on their lonesome to do whatever they want to do unless they're 100% sure they can prevent anyone from tweeting/instagram-ing about their single whereabouts and doings.  That's...insanely difficult to do and would require an astronomical amount of coordinating.  

I can sort of understand where the theories have come from for the last two years because so much of their schedules kept them apart.  I can see the skewed reasoning where people think "Oh, they're only seeing each other a few days of the months sometimes...that's not so difficult to pull off for people who need the publicity."  "Oh, sure he's following her around to South Africa, but she's spending most of her day filming, and he could just use the free time to surf and sight-see and is probably staying in a bungalow nearby."  

But it's a completely different situation now.  They've been travelling everywhere together for the past month.  At what point do some people realize that this is a crazy commitment to spending time with someone if you don't care about them?


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Jennifer Garner has a career, LOL, that's news to me.
> 
> I think people are confused about the difference between an actor working to make a name for him or herself, and a movie star. In Alicia's case, she took on TR which will build her an audience given that's she's new, she's balancing that with not one, but two lower budget and artsy projects.
> 
> Here's where I get fed up with the these lots. If they "hide away" they are fake, and if they are seen, it's for publicity. You can't have it both ways. Pick and argument and stick to it. All these benchmarks and requirements _*you*_ are setting for two people that are free to do as they please is ridiculous.
> 
> It's their life, however they choose to live it is their prerogative. If you don't like it, well, tough luck.


I can't speak for anyone else, only myself. I'm well aware that there is a large faction of people who do believe they are fake. I'm not part of that group. So in my case, I have picked an argument, and I've stuck to it. They are a real couple who has made a decision to leverage their relationship for additional publicity. 
I've always found it easier to ask questions  than to make assumptions about a person. Just ask aprilmayjune.


----------



## Esizzle

Ok but back to more interesting stuff. Does Michael get a cut of the check if todays papping was really a promo for LC? I mean renting a yacht cant be cheap right?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> Here's a logical issue with the PR problem which I haven't seen stated and would make the new few months when they're both free near intolerable if they both didn't actually like each other/weren't in a relationship:
> 
> If they're fake, they basically have to stay together for at least 80% of the time, both in "public" (like Ibiza) AND in private (on the off chance that someone spots them).  They can't both go off on their lonesome to do whatever they want to do unless they're 100% sure they can prevent anyone from tweeting/instagram-ing about their single whereabouts and doings.  That's...insanely difficult to do and would require an astronomical amount of coordinating.
> 
> I can sort of understand where the theories have come from for the last two years because so much of their schedules kept them apart.  I can see the skewed reasoning where people think "Oh, they're only seeing each other a few days of the months sometimes...that's not so difficult to pull off for people who need the publicity."  "Oh, sure he's following her around to South Africa, but she's spending most of her day filming, and he could just use the free time to surf and sight-see and is probably staying in a bungalow nearby."
> 
> But it's a completely different situation now.  They've been travelling everywhere together for the past month.  At what point do some people realize that this is a crazy commitment to spending time with someone if you don't care about them?


Their arguments always fall apart for one very simple reason: both Michael and Alicia are insanely talented. Period. All actors need to publicize their work, but the idea that the two them, that already have two high quality bodies of work need to play silly games is beyond ridiculous. If they need publicity, all their publicists need to do is book both on talk shows, magazine covers, etc.

They are vacationing on Ibiza because they want to. No, he doesn't have to go to the beach in Slovenia or steer the boat to a rock so he can't be seen, what stupidity is that. They can't tell him what to do. They don't have the right.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Their arguments always fall apart for one very simple reason: both Michael and Alicia are insanely talented. Period. All actors need to publicize their work, but the idea that the two them, that already have two high quality bodies of work need to play silly games is beyond ridiculous. If they need publicity, all their publicists need to do is book both on talk shows, magazine covers, etc.
> 
> They are vacationing on Ibiza because they want to. No, he doesn't have to go to the beach in Slovenia or steer the boat to a rock so he can't be seen, what stupidity is that. They can't tell him what to do. They don't have the right.



Michael is incredibly talented. I personally think that Alicia has about two performances and keeps repeating them over and over. But she has an Oscar, and gets a lot of accolades, so I'll concede she's recognized as talented even if I don't see it. That said, for all the respect they have as actors, when you mention their names to average movie goers, you still get A LOT of "who?"  When an actor has to be identified as "you know ... Magento ... he was in Steve Jobs ... no, not the Ashton Kutcher one, other one" or "You know, she got an Oscar for The Danish Girl ... she was in the last Bourne movie ... yeah yeah the one with dark hair, the computer chick" that suggests that in their line of work they DO need publicity.

Talk shows work effectively for celebrities who do well on talk shows. Honestly, the problem with Michael and Alicia is that they don't have the types of personalities that do great on talk shows. Since this is the Fassbender thread, I'll focus on him.  He does incredibly well with Jimmy Fallon - Jimmy plays off him well and he comes across as entertaining on that show. He does well on Graham Norton too, but that's due largely to that show having a format that allows him to sit back and blend in. He can do something silly like break dancing for Jessica Chastain or creating fanart with James McAvoy, and then sits back and laugh at other people's stories. But with hosts who he doesn't have great chemistry with - he's not served that well. Look at him with someone like Seth Meyers -- Seth doesn't get his hobbies and can't talk intelligently with him about racing motorcycles. Michael doesn't get Seth, and doesn't play off his political humor. The concept behind the "hum TV theme songs" thing they tried the last time he was with Seth was good - but it bombed.

I love Michael.  He's one of my favorites. But I can see his shortcomings too, and going on talk shows with the exception of a few hosts, is one of them. Perhaps a key reason his publicist does not resort to that tactic is that it hasn't had a great success rate.

So I"ll ask the question again - what about the suggestion that they may actually seek publicity via paparazzi is so offensive that it deserves this sort of response when suggested?


----------



## Flatsy

Veruka said:


> So I"ll ask the question again - what about the suggestion that they may actually seek publicity via paparazzi is so offensive that it deserves this sort of response when suggested?


It's not offensive, it's just unfounded.

If you are going to make claims like vacationing in Spain = seeking publicity, then expect people to remark on the lack of logic.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Ok but back to more interesting stuff. Does Michael get a cut of the check if todays papping was really a promo for LC? I mean renting a yacht cant be cheap right?


I really feel bad for his family. I have a feeling this will not end well.


----------



## Just Askin

*

*
*Has it gone yet ?*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Veruka said:


> So I"ll ask the question again - what about the suggestion that they may actually seek publicity via paparazzi is so offensive that it deserves this sort of response when suggested?


Quite frankly, you and your kind have been rude, insulting, and downright disgusting to two people simply because they are in a relationship with each other. You are here to convince everyone, or trying to, that they are doing something sinister just because they are on vacation in a place not of your choosing. I reject your suggestion as it makes assumptions you cannot prove.


----------



## Veruka

Flatsy said:


> It's not offensive, it's just unfounded.
> 
> If you are going to make claims like vacationing in Spain = seeking publicity, then expect people to remark on the lack of logic.



Are you saying that this thread goes bonkers every time that someone says something unfounded? Newsflash - claims about the lovely meals that they make for each other in their love nest are unfounded. Many of the same people who've gone over the top in responding today accept that. Unfounded is something quite different from "does not support a narrative I choose to believe and promote".
As for a lack of logic - I've answered the questions raised, and laid things out in a logical manner. That doesn't mean that what I've said is proven to be true, but it's far from lacking logic.I'm not the one running away from questions, running away from challenges, and trying ignore any world except for the one I imagine. I do hear they don those kinds of beliefs in london, but not where I am.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Quite frankly, you and your kind have been rude, insulting, and downright disgusting to two people simply because they are in a relationship with each other. You are here to convince everyone, or trying to, that they are doing something sinister just because they are on vacation in a place not of your choosing. I reject your suggestion as it makes assumptions you cannot prove.


I tend to reflect the attitude that I receive from other people. Some call it a strength, others a flaw.  I joined the thread because I'd bee reading it for a while, and got to the point I saw points I wanted to respond to. I expressed that view, and got the aggressive response from a few that I've seen before when people dare to say anything that is anything short of adoring about Michael Fassbender and even more so about Alicia. I'd love to see post numbers for what you consider to be rude or insulting, or especially downright disgusting about the two of them. I know people can be much more sensitive than I am but I'm dumbfounded trying to figure out what you think falls in those categories.
I'm not here to convince anyone of anything. I'm here to express my point of view and participate in a discussion. I thought that was the point of a discussion board.
This board is FILLED with things that can't be proven. So if your standard is to react this way to anything  that can't be proven, you need to expand your focus beyond me.
They are actors. They are not your friends. People will have differing points of view on them, and that's okay.
Oh, and you didn't answer my question, so it's kind of weird that you quoted it.


----------



## Just Askin

Veruka said:


> Are you saying that this thread goes bonkers every time that someone says something unfounded? Newsflash - claims about the lovely meals that they make for each other in their love nest are unfounded. Many of the same people who've gone over the top in responding today accept that. Unfounded is something quite different from "does not support a narrative I choose to believe and promote".
> As for a lack of logic - I've answered the questions raised, and laid things out in a logical manner. That doesn't mean that what I've said is proven to be true, but it's far from lacking logic.I'm not the one running away from questions, running away from challenges, and trying ignore any world except for the one I imagine. I do hear they don those kinds of beliefs in london, but not where I am.


Don't over step the mark by mistake.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I really feel bad for his family. I have a feeling this will not end well.


Why do you feel bad for his family?


----------



## Just Askin

Lady's I've had to pull out the big guns and push the ignore button. Forgive me if i question some of your comments over the next few days as I only see half a convo.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Not really. He says he's a good cook and she says she's a good cook. She's been photographed buying ingredients, so it's not unreasonable to think they have cooked a meal, separately or together. You believe they are in a real relationship, right?


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Not really. He says he's a good cook and she says she's a good cook. She's been photographed buying ingredients, so it's not unreasonable to think they have cooked a meal, separately or together. You believe they are in a real relationship, right?


Yes I do.  Now, if I apply that same sort of reasoning to the idea that they are using their relationship for publicity ... they've both been seen in public publicizing their careers.  They've done interviews, photo shoots and posed on red carpets. So they acknowlege that publicity is a necessary part of their jobs. They've had friends share publicly private pictures and videos of their celebrations. So it's not unreasonable to think they are choosing to use their relationship for publicity. 
See, if the observations work for you, they work for me too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> No need to be concerned about my knowledge even though I"m new. The great thing about message boards is that the posts stick around.  So newbies like me have the ability to show respect to those who've been posting a long time by reading past messages and understanding where people are coming from before engaging.  Rest assured, I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> Why do I think they chartered the yacht - because yachts are frequently chartered in that area, the only people on it appear to be with them, and there have not been any articles recently announcing that either one of them bought a yacht.
> Why do I think they were aware they were being photographed? Because Michael has talked before about being aware of being photographed by people using cell phones while sitting in a restaurant (when people often check phones without taking photos) so when it's big cameras with big lenses that make clicking noises, I think he's perceptive enough to be aware of it too.
> 
> Now I've gotta say, even though I'm new, I've tried to be fair and answer questions posed to me.  I would love it if the same would be returned to me, and people would answer some of the questions I've posed, like why wouldn't they take steps to remain private, seeing as they clearly have figured out how to do it in the past.



Well as I have never divulged what I know of Michael in this forum how can you possibly know what I know or know of??

I don't doubt for a moment that you've been reading here for some time and suspect that you decided to take the plunge and sign up because of today's pics which upset you for some reason. 

Did it not occur to you that the yacht was chartered by their friends?

Have you never heard of cameras with lenses so long they can't be seen or heard? See here - over a kilometre away:
http://i.stuff.co.nz/entertainment/celebrities/7694931/Royal-snap-How-paparazzi-do-it

Your steps to "remain private" seem to demand they keep out of public sight as a couple and not venture to places where they might be seen and photographed together. Failure to comply with this, by your reckoning, renders them being complicit in seeking publicity for their private life. Not for them the freedom to go where they want and live their lives like other couples... there has to be an ulterior motive....Very cynical eh? Notwithstanding the fact that they have roamed around in public places showing pda in the past but haven't been papped - people have seen them and commented about it on social media. But the cynics dismissed all of that as "PR plants" too...


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Well as I have never divulged what I know of Michael in this forum how can you possibly know what I know or know of??
> 
> I don't doubt for a moment that you've been reading here for some time and suspect that you decided to take the plunge and sign up because of today's pics which upset you for some reason.
> 
> Did it not occur to you that the yacht was chartered by their friends?
> 
> Have you never heard of cameras with lenses so long they can't be seen or heard? See here - over a kilometre away:
> http://i.stuff.co.nz/entertainment/celebrities/7694931/Royal-snap-How-paparazzi-do-it
> 
> Your steps to "remain private" seem to demand they keep out of public sight as a couple and not venture to places where they might be seen and photographed together. Failure to comply with this, by your reckoning, renders them being complicit in seeking publicity for their private life. Not for them the freedom to go where they want and live their lives like other couples... there has to be an ulterior motive....Very cynical eh? Notwithstanding the fact that they have roamed around in public places showing pda in the past but haven't been papped - people have seen them and commented about it on social media. But the cynics dismissed all of that as "PR plants" too...


No, I'm not upset.  I think it's cute that being upset seems to be your go to explanation for everyone who thinks differently than you, and I'm flattered that you put me in the crowd with so many people I enjoy, but I am not in that category.  The first post I responded  to today?  I readthat, and was inspired to respond. That was my only reason for responding today. No upset emotion attached. I promise you.
I don't have any demands on them. I enjoy Michael's movies - that does not create in my delusions that I get to demand or expect any behavior from him ... though I'd like him to make more movies. I've observed enough celebrity behavior to know that most every celebrity claims to want privacy (the Kardashians being the exception) but that many relish attention so much that they will cry privacy, but give it up when it serves them for attention. I think that for whatever reasons, Michael has crossed from one who talked and lived privacy to one who talks it, but doesn't live it. That sort of behavior makes it easier on fans, so if he chooses that, we all win.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Veruka said:


> They are actors. They are not your friends. People will have differing points of view on them, and that's okay. Oh, and you didn't answer my question, so it's kind of weird that you quoted it.


They are not my friends, no, of course, but I'm not the one instructing Michael to take control of a yacht and disappear into the ocean so you can be sure he's not a famewhore. 

Your question is deceitful, so I answer what is at the heart of your agenda.


----------



## Hackensack

Veruka said:


> Yes I do.  Now, if I apply that same sort of reasoning to the idea that they are using their relationship for publicity ... they've both been seen in public publicizing their careers.  They've done interviews, photo shoots and posed on red carpets. So they acknowlege that publicity is a necessary part of their jobs. They've had friends share publicly private pictures and videos of their celebrations. So it's not unreasonable to think they are choosing to use their relationship for publicity.
> See, if the observations work for you, they work for me too.



24 posts (some long ones too!) in just a few hours.  Amazing dedication.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> They are not my friends, no, of course, but I'm not the one instructing Michael to take control of a yacht and disappear into the ocean so you can be sure he's not a famewhore.
> 
> Your question is deceitful, so I answer what is at the heart of your agenda.



What is my agenda? And how exactly do you know it ... since I don't ... and since we don't know each other?


----------



## Flatsy

Veruka said:


> Are you saying that this thread goes bonkers every time that someone says something unfounded? Newsflash - claims about the lovely meals that they make for each other in their love nest are unfounded.


I speak up when I read absurd character assassinations, not when people good naturedly muse about pleasant topics in the spirit of being happy for them.  (Although there is pretty good evidence that they do cook in their love nest(s) as I've seen Alicia shopping for groceries and Michael is on record saying that his girlfriend's ability to cook stands out about her...)



Veruka said:


> As for a lack of logic - I've answered the questions raised, and laid things out in a logical manner.


Saying that doesn't make it true.


----------



## Veruka

Flatsy said:


> I speak up when I read absurd character assassinations, not when people good naturedly muse about pleasant topics in the spirit of being happy for them.  (Although there is pretty good evidence that they do cook in their love nest(s) as I've seen Alicia shopping for groceries and Michael is on record saying that his girlfriend's ability to cook stands out about her...)
> 
> 
> Saying that doesn't make it true.


Did you really just say that it is a character assassination to suggest that two actors who EMPLOYEE A PUBLICIST seek publicity?  With that statement, in my mind, you have ceded any possible chance of being an arbiter of logic.  Have a good night!


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Lainey is NOT an authority on anything. I didn't even waste my time with that article. No one posted the "less favorable" articles on the couple because ...well, sure.


No,Lainey is not an authority but  the point is that I don't see what else she can say. When they both had high profile movies for the awards season,she simply said that as a pr couple they didn't make sense,also considering that,in the real world, their pr activity wasn't really the best.. That post is still very quotable,btw..
And that was before the awards season. After almost three years and an awards season during which they did little to nothing to be visible as a couple,again,I don't see why Lainey is supposed to say they're a fake couple. It doesn't make any sense. In her last post she even said that she didn't know if they were still together.. and Lainey is a gossip blogger. It's actually hilarious and it speaks volumes about their huge PR stunts.
Where are the less favorable articles?



> This reminds me of Cannes and NYC. Boy, those scripts are NOT coming in and that idiot Connor may also be on that yacht. You work for your client, your client shouldn't have to prostitute himself with a nobody for jobs. And is PR Emma "the poop" REALLY HIS publicist? The last few articles in the DM have been about HER. LMAO!! Including the so called "romantic dinner" in London when there was a brunette lady also in the taxi sitting across from her!!!  Romance with a third party!!! Sure. That was the weekend AC came out and there was not one word about HIS film!!! That's grounds for dismissal. I think she works on an event by event basis. Ridiculous, she promotes this nobody and you are a purse. She doesn't even bother to promote your films. They keep promoting TLBO!!! As if ....Keep the pics coming. How does one allow themselves to fall to a level of a nobody? It's unbelievable and hilarious. I have never seen anything like this. LMAO!!!!


"Idiot Connor" is his business partner and a friend. What's the problem if "Connor" is with them? Or if he was with them,her sister and her husband in Sydney? 
We don't know anything about his scripts, but.. why is he supposed to get scripts if he's papped on vacation or leaving some fashion event??
Aside from the typical detailed descriptions of what people are wearing,these DM articles don't have anything else to say,so they repeat _always _the same things. TR is mentioned because they published the last set pics,and they always reference what they've previously published.  It's simply their modus operandi. Those set pics were published with the ones leaving Myfair. Since "Emma" is constantly planting these stories on the Daily Mail,why she didn't get two articles? And we know he was on the set.   I wonder why we have not seen a single article about the boyfriend supporting the new Lara Croft.. 
 TLBO..  What are they promoting,exactly? I see they're just repeating what the've been repeating for two years. The fact that they met on the TLBO set and the EW interview  are the only things they can mention about them.
Was he "prostituting himself" when he spent basically two months with her in Cape Town? Again,one would think it's easy to get some pics on set with a nice story attached.. I'm missing something or the fact that he was with her in CT has not been publicized anywhere? 




aprilmayjune said:


> OT but I'm so intrigued by the scatalogical obsession shared by so many of Emma's detractors. What's up with that?


It's strange because "Emma" is doing what "Paula" was doing. Planting little blurbs,fake sightings,staging pics that are not published anywhere,like the infamous Cannes pap stroll..


----------



## Morgane

aprilmayjune said:


> I do agree that there's an element of playing the game when you're a celebrity, and i've always admired them for doing it but not _over_doing it, but neither of them is promoting anything now, so why sudden deluge of pictures over the past two weeks? Totally valid question, and one I've been wondering about too. IMO two things changed: they moved in together officially, and it's *the first time neither has been working on a project in like...years. *It's possible they've decided that they're secure enough in the relationship that they don't need to be so cagey about it, *and they're enjoying a hell of a summer vacation and some high-profile parties*. No conspiracy needed.


I agree about that,and,honestly,unless I see them being papped during a super European tour including Saint-Tropez,Capri,Ischia,Porto Cervo and Portofino ,I really don't see how these last pics are part of a great PR masterplan..  Judging by these last pics,they are with friends. And that's probably the only reason why they're there.  Maybe tomorrow they will move to some inacessible beach in Sardinia..
Replying to Veruka,nothing in the pics indicates that they're aware of being photographed. Every day paps take tons of pics like those ones in Ibiza,Sardinia,Ischia and so on,and in _many cases,_I can assure you that if people were aware,they would be photographed in different circumstances..
And,honestly,I don't  know why they should completely avoid places they obviously like because some photographers could wait outside. They've not spent much time in London,but what is sure is that most of the time they've avoided all the "hot spots".  They were papped arriving _separately _at Chiltern Firehouse in October (?) and the last pics of them were at the Venice premiere. But according to some people they were doing the most incredible things to promote TLBO..  There are not other pics of them published anywhere else,as far as I know,until those recent pics leaving Myfair. This is just an example. There's a reason why they're considered very private.  But,again,the fact that they've always  avoided most of the possible pap opportunities (recently,during the awards season..) doesn't mean that they are supposed to hide themselves..
Alicia is a Bulgari testimonial,it's part of her work. Michael is her boyfriend and he's not working somewhere else. He didn't pose with her on the red carpet or anything,they were just photographed leaving the party. Same for the pics in Paris. I know about the instagram videos of them watching the show or dancing because  they were posted in this thread. Those are things that only people who follow them closely know. They don't have any kind of effect on their visibility. Same for twitter sightings,fan pics and most of what is posted about them in this thread. But everything is considered a pr stunt.. I'm not surprised because it's a common approach in every fandom.



Veruka said:


> AND gave permission to close friends to release personal videos and pictures that they are in?  If they have been okay with those elements and took the big step of attending the Bulgari event together, clearly they are more comfortable with publicity than they used to be.


Most of their close friends have private accounts and what they post when they're with them is not shared anywhere. One of those Midsummer snapchat-like videos was shared by C.Hjelt,and many of Alicia's fans know about her. Another one was posted by a person who has a private profile and I guess it was reposted by a fan account who follows her.  The IG story with them dancing was noticed by an old PF member who,I suppose,knows that account for other reasons. She also posts in other Swedish actors' threads,so it's probably related to that. But,as I've said,these things are irrelevant.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> No, I'm not upset.  I think it's cute that being upset seems to be your go to explanation for everyone who thinks differently than you, and I'm flattered that you put me in the crowd with so many people I enjoy, but I am not in that category.  The first post I responded  to today?  I readthat, and was inspired to respond. That was my only reason for responding today. No upset emotion attached. I promise you.
> I don't have any demands on them. I enjoy Michael's movies - that does not create in my delusions that I get to demand or expect any behavior from him ... though I'd like him to make more movies. I've observed enough celebrity behavior to know that most every celebrity claims to want privacy (the Kardashians being the exception) but that many relish attention so much that they will cry privacy, but give it up when it serves them for attention. I think that for whatever reasons, Michael has crossed from one who talked and lived privacy to one who talks it, but doesn't live it. That sort of behavior makes it easier on fans, so if he chooses that, we all win.



Michael defines himself as an actor not as a celebrity - he has no control over others such as yourself being seemingly unable to distinguish the two. He acknowledges that "celebrity" is a byproduct of his profession but it is not something he seeks out or is interested in. In fact he describes it as unwelcome. 

He doesn't cry privacy and fail to live privately. What don't you get? He is living his life with his partner - sometimes he will get papped - he knows that - but that doesn't mean he isn't living privately and is seeking publicity. Actors such as him and Alicia are only interested in raising the public profile of their work, not their domestic arrangements and love life. The wider public couldn't care less what they do in private and their relationship won't enhance or detract from job opportunities. Like many serious actors Michael can see the benefit of not being particularly well known to the wider public too - it would be counter-productive for him to be a "celebrity" hence there is no way he would actively seek to attract publicity in the way you describe. That doesn't mean he has to restrict his private life choices though which seems to be a deal breaker in your world.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Why do you feel bad for his family?


They love him.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> They love him.


Oh haha yes I am sure they do. Well he is forty years old so I hope he has enough sense to not disappoint them. I thought it was really weird that he said in the JF interview that his sister thought he might not show up to his own party. I wonder what type of family dynamic he has with his sister.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael defines himself as an actor not as a celebrity - he has no control over others such as yourself being seemingly unable to distinguish the two. He acknowledges that "celebrity" is a byproduct of his profession but it is not something he seeks out or is interested in. In fact he describes it as unwelcome.
> 
> He doesn't cry privacy and fail to live privately. What don't you get? He is living his life with his partner - sometimes he will get papped - he knows that - but that doesn't mean he isn't living privately and is seeking publicity. Actors such as him and Alicia are only interested in raising the public profile of their work, not their domestic arrangements and love life. The wider public couldn't care less what they do in private and their relationship won't enhance or detract from job opportunities. Like many serious actors Michael can see the benefit of not being particularly well known to the wider public too - it would be counter-productive for him to be a "celebrity" hence there is no way he would actively seek to attract publicity in the way you describe. That doesn't mean he has to restrict his private life choices though which seems to be a deal breaker in your world.



Kim Kardashian defines herself as a reality star and fashion icon - it doesn't mean she doesn't seek publicity. I said earlier it's quite normal for celebs to talk about wanting privacy while they seek something else. Among other things it elicits sympathy and fan loyalty.
Looking back on Michael's words and behavior over the past decade really doesn't say much at all to contradict what I've been saying simply because there has been a noticeable shift in his behavior over the past few weeks. Why has it happened?  None of us know, but it's most certainly happened so looking at what he used to do is irrelevant now. Perhaps the next time you have an audience with him and his love goddess, you can inquire about the change?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> Kim Kardashian defines herself as a reality star and fashion icon - it doesn't mean she doesn't seek publicity. I said earlier it's quite normal for celebs to talk about wanting privacy while they seek something else. Among other things it elicits sympathy and fan loyalty.
> Looking back on Michael's words and behavior over the past decade really doesn't say much at all to contradict what I've been saying simply because there has been a noticeable shift in his behavior over the past few weeks. Why has it happened?  None of us know, but it's most certainly happened so looking at what he used to do is irrelevant now. Perhaps the next time you have an audience with him and his love goddess, you can inquire about the change?



There's been no change in their behaviour in their private life - they've always roamed around totally loved up - many people have seen them and commented on it.

The only difference is they are more relaxed at work events - not surprising after 3 years - clearly they think what the hell, why bother dodging cameras any more, everyone knows we are a couple..

You seem determined to create an agenda fashioned by your benchmarks.

And - cut the snark directed at me please.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics!!













[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

Just thinking about posting those [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] add some here !


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Get ready for it...


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> There's been no change in their behaviour in their private life - they've always roamed around totally loved up - many people have seen them and commented on it.
> 
> The only difference is they are more relaxed at work events - not surprising after 3 years - clearly they think what the hell, why bother dodging cameras any more, everyone knows we are a couple..
> 
> You seem determined to create an agenda fashioned by your benchmarks.
> 
> And - cut the snark directed at me please.


I'll cut the snark when you cut the incorrect assumptions about me being upset and having an agenda. If you want to know about me, ask and I"ll be open. Your assumptions are so off they hurt your credibility.
Can you please direct me to where I can find personal pictures and videos posted by friends back in 2015 or 2016? If there's been no change, they should be easy to find.


----------



## mchris55

Hilarious!!! This is actually worse than I thought it was. No scripts for both (wasn't she in high demand, an "it girl". I didn't believe it then and I definitely don't believe it now). Look at both of their upcomings, nothing interesting, because no one cares. And they have a publicist that is absolutely horrible. Josef and Adele, go get your boy. He and his gynecomastia are all alone. There is no one in his corner, including the agent/ business partner who is also there. This is ALL for her. Why don't they care about you?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> I'll cut the snark when you cut the incorrect assumptions about me being upset and having an agenda. If you want to know about me, ask and I"ll be open. Your assumptions are so off they hurt your credibility.
> Can you please direct me to where I can find personal pictures and videos posted by friends back in 2015 or 2016? If there's been no change, they should be easy to find.



I have zero interest in knowing anything about you.

You are so off point with your assumptions it's actually laughable.

No - I won't direct you to any pics or videos.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Get ready for it...



Yep - we've seen it all before... deja vous... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Feels a bit voyeuristic looking at these pics, but they are being posted elsewhere so..... enjoy!!
















Alicia is a very lucky girl!!

[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji91][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji91][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji91]


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Yep - we've seen it all before... deja vous... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


And from the same person popping up every so often behind different identities but with a distinctive style of expression and attempting to hijack the thread.
Two ideas: yeah, I'm a total voyeur; and those are not the "high quality" images of preplanned pap shots, particularly obvious from this very last bunch.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> I have zero interest in knowing anything about you.
> 
> You are so off point with your assumptions it's actually laughable.
> 
> No - I won't direct you to any pics or videos.



I can understand your lack of desire to know anything about me. After all, if you knew about me, it may shatter opportunities to believe the myth that Alicia's fan base is so small due to a raging jealousy of Fassbender fans who just can't cope with his undying love for her, the way that he clings to her flawless skin like Jack did to that door trying to hang on for Rose, rather than because she's an ordinary actress with ordinary talent and they are so dime a dozen that not many have noticed the Sweedish non-superstar. Better to not know the facts and cling to the happy land where unicorns roam free and an ordinary Swedish girl can be seen as having flawless skin, a fantastic body, and talent that puts her in the ranks of ... well ... no one has ever been that good.  I get it. Fantasy lands are special.
I didn't expect any pics or videos, because they don't exist, hence my point that there's been a significant shift in his willingness to publicize his private life in recent weeks.  We may not know each other, but at least we're coming to agreement in that!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Why are we talking about Kim kardashian in the context of Michael and Alicia? She's famous for having a sex tape? You are not only confused, you've lost the plot completely.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Veruka said:


> I can understand your lack of desire to know anything about me. After all, if you knew about me, it may shatter opportunities to believe the myth that Alicia's fan base is so small due to a raging jealousy of Fassbender fans who just can't cope with his undying love for her, the way that he clings to her flawless skin like Jack did to that door trying to hang on for Rose, rather than because she's an ordinary actress with ordinary talent and they are so dime a dozen that not many have noticed the Sweedish non-superstar. Better to not know the facts and cling to the happy land where unicorns roam free and an ordinary Swedish girl can be seen as having flawless skin, a fantastic body, and talent that puts her in the ranks of ... well ... no one has ever been that good.  I get it. Fantasy lands are special.
> I didn't expect any pics or videos, because they don't exist, hence my point that there's been a significant shift in his willingness to publicize his private life in recent weeks.  We may not know each other, but at least we're coming to agreement in that!


Well, you came from out of nowhere specifically when these pictures landed, so they bothered you enough to come and set the unicorn land straight.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> No - I won't direct you to any pics or videos.


They do exist though.


----------



## mchris55

Montreal will be interesting. McAvoy, JLaw, and Hoult (maybe Kinberg) will all see the change.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Few more pics
















[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, you came from out of nowhere specifically when these pictures landed, so they bothered you enough to come and set the unicorn land straight.


Oh dear here we go again. What inspired me to resgister was the absurd suggestion that seeking paps could only happen if they were called. That going to a heavily pap'd place intentionally never happens. Now that naive comment came from talking about the pics so in that way I guess you can say one led to the other. But it wasn't the rage and jealousy many wish it were to explain Alicia's tiny fan base.


----------



## Selayang430

The phrases used sound very familiar! Not so distant (not so pleasant) memory. Anyway mood is too good to be  spoilt and tomorrow is TGIF


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> The phrases used sound very familiar! Not so distant (not so pleasant) memory. Anyway mood is too good to be  spoilt and tomorrow is TGIF


Absolutely.


----------



## aprilmayjune

alicia:


michael: anything you can do i can do better


alicia:


AND SCENE


----------



## Veruka

Selayang430 said:


> The phrases used sound very familiar! Not so distant (not so pleasant) memory. Anyway mood is too good to be  spoilt and tomorrow is TGIF


Sorry to disappoint but I've never registered or posted here before yesterday. Sad but true that those who see through the Swedish superstars crazed fans naïveté are apparently a larger group that her fan base. Poor dear. But the good news for us is that her boyfriend is hot and every time they trot out for attention we all get to look at him!


----------



## aprilmayjune

also cute


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Hilarious!!! This is actually worse than I thought it was. No scripts for both (wasn't she in high demand, an "it girl". I didn't believe it then and I definitely don't believe it now). Look at both of their upcomings, nothing interesting, because no one cares. And they have a publicist that is absolutely horrible. Josef and Adele, go get your boy. He and his gynecomastia are all alone. There is no one in his corner, including the agent/ business partner who is also there. This is ALL for her. Why don't they care about you?


I spat my coffee out at gynecomastia! You are too much HAHA! His boobs are bigger than hers though. I thought she got a boob job for LC but it was probably just toilet paper stuffing


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## Just Askin

*He just had to show off and go higher. Such a bloke*


----------



## mollie12

gingerglory said:


>



His body looks like Chris Hemsworth's (albeit probably at least 70 lbs lighter) here, which is not a bad thing.


----------



## baewatch

Song to song isn't showing in any cinemas in Dublin tomorrow.....


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Song to song isn't showing in any cinemas in Dublin tomorrow.....


Oh that sucks! Its going to be out on DVD soon and maybe on netflix and amazon soon too.


----------



## JaneWT

Veruka said:


> I'm well aware that there is a large faction of people who do believe they are fake. I'm not part of that group.



I will speak up as one of the large faction of people who rarely/never comment on Michael's private life and who don't for one second believe that their relationship is anything but absolutely genuine.

I believe we are a silent majority.  A huge majority.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Oh that sucks! Its going to be out on DVD soon and maybe on netflix and amazon soon too.


Thanks! I will catch it somehow


----------



## Selayang430

JaneWT said:


> I will speak up as one of the large faction of people who rarely/never comment on Michael's private life and who don't for one second believe that their relationship is anything but absolutely genuine.
> 
> I believe we are a silent majority.  A huge majority.



One of the Silent majority here. [emoji846][emoji10]


----------



## Selayang430

1-2-3 JUMP 

Source: weibo


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3755244
> View attachment 3755242
> View attachment 3755243
> View attachment 3755241
> 
> *He just had to show off and go higher. Such a bloke*
> View attachment 3755235
> View attachment 3755236
> View attachment 3755237
> View attachment 3755238
> View attachment 3755239


At a certain angle it looks like his head is going to hit the rocks. Such a show off.


----------



## Selayang430

While kissing, literally keep him on his toes ! [emoji1][emoji13][emoji8]


----------



## mollie12

http://www.justjared.com/2017/07/07...vikander-continue-european-vacation-in-ibiza/


----------



## aprilmayjune

Do we know who any of these new people are?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Do we know who any of these new people are?


All old friends. Some living in London, some living in Sweden.


----------



## fassfas

Hey all, since there are so many varying degrees of opinion about Michael and Alicia's relationship, especially due to their vacation in Ibiza this week, I'm trying to gauge the entire fandom's sentiments about their relationship. Please participate in this quick poll. It closes on 25 July. Thanks.

http://poll.fm/5tphx


----------



## Esizzle

aprilmayjune said:


> Do we know who any of these new people are?


Who knows...it always seems to be her friends though. I wonder what happened to his friends.


----------



## Flatsy

fassfas said:


> Hey all, since there are so many varying degrees of opinion about Michael and Alicia's relationship, especially due to their vacation in Ibiza this week, I'm trying to gauge the entire fandom's sentiments about their relationship. Please participate in this quick poll. It closes on 25 July. Thanks.
> 
> http://poll.fm/5tphx


Fun poll, but I'm sure the maniacs are more than willing to delete their cookies and vote 100 times...


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> Who knows...it always seems to be her friends though. I wonder what happened to his friends.



Emma only allowed her friends to come?
Seriously, though, if we don't know who they are, then we don't know if they are his or hers or both.  One of the men looks familiar from his previous pictures, but I don't know.



Flatsy said:


> Fun poll, but I'm sure the maniacs are more than willing to delete their cookies and vote 100 times...



Yes, I'm afraid that if people are malicious enough to make up the sorts of stories they have made up about her and them, then they have no boundaries online, and will attempt to drive the results in as negative a direction as possible.


----------



## pearlyqueen

fassfas said:


> Hey all, since there are so many varying degrees of opinion about Michael and Alicia's relationship, especially due to their vacation in Ibiza this week, I'm trying to gauge the entire fandom's sentiments about their relationship. Please participate in this quick poll. It closes on 25 July. Thanks.
> 
> http://poll.fm/5tphx



Curious to know the purpose of this poll? What difference does it make what individual fans think? Are you suggesting their relationship has to be validated by Michael's fan base? If so, why?

One of the options seems strange too IMO - "too much PDA"..... they are a couple in love who were papped on holiday.... are they supposed to tone down their lovemaking on the off-chance a long lens finds them?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Do we know who any of these new people are?



Yes, long standing friends of Alicia, but.... they will be Michael's friends now too. They have been together nearly 3 years and her friends are his and vice versa! One of Michael's closest friends, Conor McCaughan (also his business partner) is also with them.


----------



## fassfas

pearlyqueen said:


> Curious to know the purpose of this poll? What difference does it make what individual fans think? Are you suggesting their relationship has to be validated by Michael's fan base? If so, why?
> 
> One of the options seems strange too IMO - "too much PDA"..... they are a couple in love who were papped on holiday.... are they supposed to tone down their lovemaking on the off-chance a long lens finds them?



It's just a poll, people can participate in it or not. But I am curious to see how people feel because there's such a wide variety of opinions. This is not scientific research, just a fan poll.

And yes, some will vote multiple times to skew it, but I don't think it will be bad. If people were just honest, we'll have an honest  reflection of the fandom.


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> Emma only allowed her friends to come?
> Seriously, though, if we don't know who they are, then we don't know if they are his or hers or both.  One of the men looks familiar from his previous pictures, but I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I'm afraid that if people are malicious enough to make up the sorts of stories they have made up about her and them, then they have no boundaries online, and will attempt to drive the results in as negative a direction as possible*.


W H A T are you talking about? What is Emma driving in a negative direction?


----------



## pearlyqueen

fassfas said:


> It's just a poll, people can participate in it or not. But I am curious to see how people feel because there's such a wide variety of opinions. This is not scientific research, just a fan poll.
> 
> And yes, some will vote multiple times to skew it, but I don't think it will be bad. If people were just honest, we'll have an honest  reflection of the fandom.



I still don't understand why though? It's of no consequence if individual fans like or dislike Alicia or their relationship. He chose her, he loves her and the relationship is clearly very serious. What is there to have an opinion on?


----------



## Just Askin

Yay just what us UK fans need...another vote to cast!!!
*EDIT: *  *I voted. I couldn't help it. It's become a habit over the last two years in Britain. I voted on sausage brands and toilet freshener earlier too. *


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> W H A T are you talking about? What is Emma driving in a negative direction?


What are YOU talking about?  You eliminated part of my post, of course it's puzzling!  And just for the record, I was kidding about Emma.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I didn't go anywhere near that poll because I don't see the point.


----------



## artemis09

If his fandom (or certain parts of it) are really being _this _petty over a few photos of him and his girlfriend on a yacht, then they're more immature than I had originally thought. My word.


----------



## Selayang430

Not participating in the poll as it allows multiple voting and bizarre pre-set options.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Why is Michael walking around the beach with his fancy shoes?


----------



## fassfas

Selayang430 said:


> Not participating in the poll as it allows multiple voting and bizarre pre-set options.
> 
> View attachment 3756731
> View attachment 3756732



I set it so that based on cookies you cannot vote more than once. However, there are those kind of people who want to go out of their way to delete cookies just to be able to vote again. No harm no foul if you don't want to vote, but I reckon since you seem to be the type of individual who would select one of the first two choices, ... oh well.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Why is Michael walking around the beach with his fancy shoes?



If he goes to washroom in the restaurant for example, can't imagine on barefoot! But wearing flips flops will be far more comfortable.


----------



## Esizzle

Hackensack said:


> What are YOU talking about?  You eliminated part of my post, of course it's puzzling!  And just for the record, I was kidding about Emma.


Oh I figured it out. I was ignoring the other person so it looked like a weird long response to my post. Plus I had skipped over the poll post. 
Lo siento


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What are you people going to do if these two make it official? You are flipping out over pictures of them kissing?

 I don't think anyone is queen of anything, just fans that are happy that their favorites are happy. 

Relax, relate, release.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Why is Michael walking around the beach with his fancy shoes?


You have to have a pair of ' just in case shoes' when you get off your yacht. Some restaurants are funny like that.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He's not in Australia, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Just Askin

fassfas said:


> Look, I understand that you are the self-appointed queen stan of Michael and Alicia's relationship. But you might be surprised that fans have an opinion about this relationship that might be different than yours. So instead of trying to quiz me as to why I dare to have such a simple poll and trying to suppress any opinions that deviate from your belief about this relationship, you might want to take a moment and just answer it yourself and hope that the end results are to your liking. It also appears that you may never have seen public opinion polls about celebrities, as I often see them. So, this is just another one. Participate in it or not, I don't care.
> Danke.


Why do you have to get rude. Pearly Queen asked perfectly valid questions. It is a very strange poll to run.  
You're  asking people if they think a couple display too much affection towards each other, whether or not a fan likes them together, if they are still fans because Michael was papped on holiday with his partner. And You seriously don't see how strange that is??


----------



## mollie12

My observation: MF's social circle seems to be comprised of just a few "close" friends from childhood that he's rarely able to see because of real-life schedules + a lot of casual, situational friends he makes based on  who he's working with/where he's staying.  AV's social circle, in terms of who she keeps contact with and spends time with, seems to be much wider.   And that's a pretty typical gender difference.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> My observation: MF's social circle seems to be comprised of just a few "close" friends from childhood that he's rarely able to see because of real-life schedules + a lot of casual, situational friends he makes based on  who he's working with/where he's staying.  AV's social circle, in terms of who she keeps contact with and spends time with, seems to be much wider.   And that's a pretty typical gender difference.


I agree with this. Did you know Sweden has the most paid holidays from work in Europe? 41 days a year..no wonder they all seem so happy


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> My observation: MF's social circle seems to be comprised of just a few "close" friends from childhood that he's rarely able to see because of real-life schedules + a lot of casual, situational friends he makes based on  who he's working with/where he's staying.  AV's social circle, in terms of who she keeps contact with and spends time with, seems to be much wider.   And that's a pretty typical gender difference.



Fair observation but Michael also has a few longstanding friends in London not in his industry. Alicia has a very tight group of friends but like most couples her friends are now his too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Why do you have to get rude. Pearly Queen asked perfectly valid questions. It is a very strange poll to run.
> You're  asking people if they think a couple display too much affection towards each other, whether or not a fan likes them together, if they are still fans because Michael was papped on holiday with his partner. And You seriously don't see how strange that is??



Thanks JA! Glad someone else can see my concerns over such a poll!


----------



## Veruka

fassfas said:


> Hey all, since there are so many varying degrees of opinion about Michael and Alicia's relationship, especially due to their vacation in Ibiza this week, I'm trying to gauge the entire fandom's sentiments about their relationship. Please participate in this quick poll. It closes on 25 July. Thanks.
> 
> http://poll.fm/5tphx


The option I'd vote for isn't there - no problem seeing them together but think it's a shame they are trading in privacy in a quest for fame.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Curious to know the purpose of this poll? What difference does it make what individual fans think? Are you suggesting their relationship has to be validated by Michael's fan base? If so, why?
> 
> One of the options seems strange too IMO - "too much PDA"..... they are a couple in love who were papped on holiday.... are they supposed to tone down their lovemaking on the off-chance a long lens finds them?


Um, they don't need to tone down their love making but I'm glad they didn't put THAT on display in front of their friends on the deck of a yacht! If they resort to a sex tape for fame, I'm out!


----------



## Just Askin

ahah nice to see so many new and returning members.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> ahah nice to see so many new and returning members.



Lol! Or is it...?


----------



## Esizzle

Veruka said:


> Um, they don't need to tone down their love making but I'm glad they didn't put THAT on display in front of their friends on the deck of a yacht! If they resort to a sex tape for fame, I'm out!


If their sex tape is going to be anything like their dancing, I dont want to watch.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Why is Michael walking around the beach with his fancy shoes?


Maybe he's walk of shaming from the hotel if the chic he hooked up with the night before?


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What are you people going to do if these two make it official? You are flipping out over pictures of them kissing?
> 
> I don't think anyone is queen of anything, just fans that are happy that their favorites are happy.
> 
> Relax, relate, release.


Who is freaking out? I've seen people out when someone dares to admit being a fan of Michael but not Alicia. But that doesn't appear to be what you are talking about.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> If their sex tape is going to be anything like their dancing, I dont want to watch.


Please don't remind me of that disaster. LOL!!!


----------



## mchris55

Veruka said:


> Maybe he's walk of shaming from the hotel if the chic he hooked up with the night before?


Good point. I am still confused about the proper shoes when he was "bowling" in Australia. "Bowling" to take papped pics and your films still bomb....


----------



## aprilmayjune

jfc what's wrong with them having fun??


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> jfc what's wrong with them having fun??


Bottom line in all  the bitterness...they are having fun together, as a couple. That's it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> jfc what's wrong with them having fun??



AMJ! Surely you know Michael isn't allowed to have fun with Alicia. Everything he does with her has an ulterior motive, is part of a PR agenda orchestrated by the omnipotent "Emma" (post previously held by Paula). 

They aren't simply having fun or a romantic holiday - it's all part a quest for "fame". Every romantic move/dance move/ PDA etc is cringeworthy .... 

Blah blah blah blah......the viciousness of the comments reflects the perpetrators' bitterness.... but we've seen it all before - many many times.


----------



## Just Askin

All the flapping over the last two weeks . I can't work out if it's people believing Michael was actually theirs,you know, like you did over someone when you were 10 or if they have some secret information about Alicia that proves she is an evil c*w.  It's a colour thing, it's her lack of talent, he looks unhappy, his career is finished...biggest load of twaddle I've ever heard. Big blogs turning sour, blog hosts jumping ship recently to save face, long standing fan websites hinting at hidden agendas. I've seen one atrocious blog recently give them a  10 year deadline, break up by then proves the PR theory!!! To top it all, when their voices aren't being heard on their own sites they come on here to put their world right. Sort it out mate!


----------



## lunadeagosto

No more shirless pic? what a pity, he must be burned for the sun. Las Baleares are plagued with paparazzi these days. I am happy for them, and the shift in their behavior, in my opinion, is they feel freer, and they are enjoying  their vacations ignoring the public. 
After all they are not so famous for being harassed every day, right? They are very lowkey and keep on with their lives when come home. Next stop, Austria? This weekend is the Grand Prix


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> No more shirless pic? what a pity, he must be burned for the sun. Las Baleares are plagued with paparazzi these days. I am happy for them, and the shift in their behavior, in my opinion, is they feel freer, and they are enjoying  their vacations ignoring the public.
> After all they are not so famous for being harassed every day, right? They are very lowkey and keep on with their lives when come home. Next stop, Austria? This weekend is the Grand Prix


He'll have to head to Montreal at some point . Also Ferrari Challenge has races on next weekend. I wouldn't like to be placing bets on any destination at the minute.


----------



## Just Askin

I'm crying at people mocking Michael and Alicia's dancing at a celebration weekend whilst playing a dancing game. People must have such fun in their lives. Don't think I've ever hired a choreographer for these sort of gatherings either.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I'm crying at people mocking Michael and Alicia's dancing at a celebration weekend whilst playing a dancing game. People must have such fun in their lives. Don't think I've ever *hired a choreographer* for these sort of gatherings either.


You're joking?


----------



## Esizzle

I was talking about the bulgari dancing. But the midsummer dancing was tragic too.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I'm crying at people mocking Michael and Alicia's dancing at a celebration weekend whilst playing a dancing game. People must have such fun in their lives. Don't think I've ever hired a choreographer for these sort of gatherings either.



I love her dance. She is slim and has professional training. He on the other hand like he said before: dancing with two left legs.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I was talking about the bulgari dancing. But the midsummer dancing was tragic too.


Horrendous.

Chris Pine (who has had one hell of a year) is gettting those scripts, buddy. In fact, all of the Chris' and Ryan's will be getting scripts before you. McAvoy, who killed it in Split, will also probably get those scripts before you. If Atomic Blond takes off, he will be set for a while. 

I'm sorry, what has your agent done for you lately?


----------



## Veruka

Sorry to say it, but the longer this acting break goes on and the more the paps are courted, the more credence there is to theories that Fassys acting break is due to his just not getting scripts anymore.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Help me get the logic here. In these theories, I assume he does take on another acting gig eventually. will that be because he's a Hollywood sellout or despite it?


----------



## lunadeagosto

Well, well, well  masks off, I see...We can see the true fans here. The ones who admire his work, big role, or little role, big bugdets or indies. No the one who don´t like his partner, and for this he is a loser. 
Stay with your chrises so beautiful and bland, Michael will be happy with his family, friends, and the admiration of his pals, and his true fans.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Help me get the logic here. In these theories, I assume he does take on another acting gig eventually. will that be because he's a Hollywood sellout or despite it?





Let me think...logic...erm


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Help me get the logic here. In these theories, I assume he does take on another acting gig eventually. will that be because he's a Hollywood sellout or despite it?





Logic in their theory....er...um...erm...


----------



## Hackensack

I don't think this is the only fandom burdened by this sort of thing.  I know that Charlie Hunnam bumbled online to defend his girlfriend from his "fans," the Sophie Hunter Cumberbatch attack blog is still active; those are the only two I've really heard about, but I suspect there are others.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> I don't think this is the only fandom burdened by this sort of thing.  I know that Charlie Hunnam bumbled online to defend his girlfriend from his "fans," the Sophie Hunter Cumberbatch attack blog is still active; those are the only two I've really heard about, but I suspect there are others.


Jamie Dornan for sure. TBH if it's a white guy around 35 from the UK the XOJane article probably applies. 

Logical and true aren't the same things, though, and most of these theories have an internal narrative consistency that qualifies as logic IMO. I'm just wondering about the implications for the future.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I don't think this is the only fandom burdened by this sort of thing.  I know that Charlie Hunnam bumbled online to defend his girlfriend from his "fans," the Sophie Hunter Cumberbatch attack blog is still active; those are the only two I've really heard about, but I suspect there are others.


It just baffles me why someone would bother joining this thread ( active posters being mainly pro Michael&Alicia) to try and convince us of their ludicrous theory. A theory that only stands if you live in a completely messed up world. I mean every site has their Beavis and Butheads but this one seems to pull in the overspill from the Donald T Donut school of logic.  
Most of us love seeing Michael happy. We don't care what colour, race or religion his partner is as long as its a decent person. We want a new film as often as possible but he's done good so far so whatever he decides is best is cool with us...it's his life and career after all.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Horrendous.
> 
> Chris Pine (who has had one hell of a year) is gettting those scripts, buddy. In fact, all of the Chris' and Ryan's will be getting scripts before you. McAvoy, who killed it in Split, will also probably get those scripts before you. If Atomic Blond takes off, he will be set for a while.
> 
> I'm sorry, what has your agent done for you lately?


OMG I cant wait for Atomic Blonde!! Because of Charlize!
Is Connor his agent or just his partner at DMC? Michael should use his own production company to make projects if he is not getting the scripts he wants. And DMC needs to redeem itself after the big production disaster called AC.


----------



## mchris55

I have never needed to wear a mask, and I don't want one. I speak about the thoughts in my mind, I don't care enough to convince anyone.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> OMG I cant wait for Atomic Blonde!! Because of Charlize!
> Is Connor his agent or just his partner at DMC? Michael should use his own production company to make projects if he is not getting the scripts he wants. And DMC needs to redeem itself after the big production disaster called AC.


I'm with you on Atomic Blond, I can't wait. Theron looks fierce. 
Conor is his agent as well as business partner, which makes that relationship more difficult. I always thought Cooper (his LA agent) was the problem, considering that his biggest client outside of MF was Josh Brolin. He was with Brolin during his alleged domestic abuse days and his alleged substance abuse.
MF could develop his own stories, but who will finance them? After seeing the pics this week would you give him money? 

Will there be more pics today?


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> I have never needed to wear a mask, and I don't want one. I speak about the thoughts in my mind, I don't care enough to convince anyone.


Well I'm glad you cleared that up for us.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I'm with you on Atomic Blond, I can't wait. Theron looks fierce.
> Conor is his agent as well as business partner, which makes that relationship more difficult. I always thought Cooper (his LA agent) was the problem, considering that his biggest client outside of MF was Josh Brolin. He was with Brolin during his alleged domestic abuse days and his alleged substance abuse.
> MF could develop his own stories, but who will finance them? After seeing the pics this week would you give him money?
> 
> Will there be more pics today?


Lol more pics you say? Yes why not. After their euro tour, maybe they'll bring the "my thing with this girl is for the world now" to the Americas. Montreal while he films xmen and maybe San Diego for comic con!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Lol more pics you say? Yes why not. After their euro tour, maybe they'll bring the "my thing with this girl is for the world now" to the Americas. Montreal while he films xmen and maybe San Diego for comic con!


The tour is highly entertaining. It is sad in someways, but it's very entertaining.


----------



## Just Askin

How does someone see a couple enjoying a holiday together in beautiful settings and sees it as sad??? 


Look how sad these two are about it


----------



## aprilmayjune

omg so sad. the saddest humans.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> The tour is highly entertaining. It is sad in someways, but it's very entertaining.


More entertaining that some of their movies lol


----------



## mchris55

Sad is when, repeatedly on this thread, I have to defend myself against the misreprentations of others.


----------



## Just Askin

And here...is that not the look of great sorrow


----------



## aprilmayjune

maybe he's sobbing on the inside?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Don't cry for me you bitter non-fans, the truth is I just don't give a damn...


----------



## Just Askin

My heart hurts for them..so much pain on display 


	

		
			
		

		
	
(Ok this was just an excuse to look at that back )


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> A lot of his most rabid fandom don't seem to understand that barely any one on the internet knows anything about these supposedly fake tweets, and that there's no reason for these photos to come out to cover up some supposed drug issues...because virtually no one on the internet or real life has ever actually read these "blind items".*   Staging photos to cover up/distract from a scandal that no one knows about makes no logical sense*.


We're not even talking about some rumors like the ones about Hardy and Theron on the MMFR set. It's a site that has blind items about stalker surfer girl,stories about "huge delays" that are promptly deleted,reshoots that nobody (_literally_) is talking about (while the lead actress attends fashion events..  because it makes sense.. ).  And other nonsensical stories that are copied and pasted from tumblr. I guess they have all the same reliable  inside info.  Apparently,someone is going to any lenght to cover up _this_ stuff. 




mollie12 said:


> Here's a logical issue with the PR problem which I haven't seen stated and would make the new few months when they're both free near intolerable if they both didn't actually like each other/weren't in a relationship:
> 
> If they're fake, they basically have to stay together for at least 80% of the time, both in "public" (like Ibiza) AND in private (on the off chance that someone spots them).  They can't both go off on their lonesome to do whatever they want to do *unless they're 100% sure they can prevent anyone from tweeting/instagram-ing about their single whereabouts and doings.  *That's...insanely difficult to do and would require an astronomical amount of coordinating.


I said the same thing when "Emma"was accused of planting fake tweets and recycling old pics to convince "people" that he was in CapeTown.. Did she lock him up in some hotel room? 
Aside from the fact that in the end we know little of what they do together and even what is somewhat  "public" is not even always shared,but the point is that what you say is true for everything they've done over the past three years. Obsessively hiding whatever they do because they have to keep up the facade,staging pics with random persons around the world because they have to pretend to go on vacation together is insane. Who cares about twitter and facebook sightings,fan pics on instagram. Is that "publicity"?  And in some cases Alicia is not even mentioned,like in that fan pic taken at Chiltern Firehouse in December (when she was ill and alone in a Mexican rehab..) where she was in the background. Just one of the many examples that don't suit the conspiracy theories. Two persons who can't stand each other don't spend their _personal _time together.



pearlyqueen said:


> Curious to know the purpose of this poll? What difference does it make what individual fans think? Are you suggesting their relationship has to be validated by Michael's fan base? If so, why?
> 
> One of the options seems strange too IMO - "too much PDA"..... they are a couple in love who were papped on holiday.... *are they supposed to tone down their lovemaking on the off-chance a long lens finds them?*


I've also seen the other candids in her thread and it's obvious that nobody was aware of being papped.



lunadeagosto said:


> No more shirless pic? what a pity, he must be burned for the sun*. Las Baleares are plagued with paparazzi these days. *I am happy for them, and the shift in their behavior, in my opinion, is they feel freer, and they are enjoying  their vacations ignoring the public.
> After all they are not so famous for being harassed every day, right? They are very lowkey and keep on with their lives when come home. Next stop, Austria? This weekend is the Grand Prix


Are you saying that paparazzi are doing _their work?_ In Ibiza?  I saw that an article about them on El País had  another article about Scott Eastwood among the links with the same type of pics. I guess everyone is calling photographers in Ibiza these days.. And you're right,they're not being harassed. They were just papped when they arrived  and when they disembarked. Photographers take tons of pics like those ones every day.


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Horrendous.
> 
> Chris Pine (who has had one hell of a year) is gettting those scripts, buddy. In fact, all of the Chris' and Ryan's will be getting scripts before you. McAvoy, who killed it in Split, will also probably get those scripts before you. If Atomic Blond takes off, he will be set for a while.
> 
> I'm sorry, what has your agent done for you lately?


Is Atomic Blonde being sold on his name? I like McAvoy,but his name is not the reason why Split did well. Like for almost every actor, it really depends on many other circumstances.



Veruka said:


> Sorry to say it, *but the longer this acting break goes on* and the more the paps are courted, the more credence there is to theories that Fassys acting break is due to his just not getting scripts anymore.


This "acting break" will go on until his presence in Montreal is required. I guess he knows his schedule.. 
 Am I wrong or he said that  he was going to take a break before filming TLBO?  I'm still trying to know how some pics of him  on vacation are supposed to impact on his career.




mchris55 said:


> I'm with you on Atomic Blond, I can't wait. Theron looks fierce.
> Conor is his agent as well as business partner, which makes that relationship more difficult. I always thought Cooper (his LA agent) was the problem, considering that his biggest client outside of MF was Josh Brolin. He was with Brolin during his alleged domestic abuse days and his alleged substance abuse.
> MF could develop his own stories, but who will finance them? *After seeing the pics this week would you give him money?*


Are you serious??  I guess Kinnaman isn't going to work anymore..












These reactions about innocuous pics and  five-second videos posted on instagram where they're simply having fun or dancing like every other person in the room (videos that nobody cares about..) are,honestly,over the top.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> My heart hurts for them..so much pain on display
> View attachment 3757564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ok this was just an excuse to look at that back )
> 
> View attachment 3757563
> 
> View attachment 3757562



Ahah, if sadness and sorrow look like this I'll have a dose of it - Lol


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> It's a site that has blind items about stalker surfer girl,stories about "huge delays" that are promptly deleted,reshoots that nobody (_literally_) is talking about (while the lead actress attends fashion events.. because it makes sense.



People don't seem to understand that the trades ALWAYS publish stories about extensive reshoots.  World War Z, Star Wars, Suicide Squad, you name it.   A troubled production might be able to get away with reshooting one or two scenes without anyone noticing, especially if it's non-action-oriented and a fairly simple set.   But much of TR was shot on location, on a built set in South Africa, on location in London, or on Warner Bros. studio lot in London.  If they needed to reshoot a bunch of scenes with a double, someone would have leaked that info to the mainstream movie press. 

 I mean, hell, the director is editing the movie as we speak in Norway. 



Morgane said:


> These reactions about innocuous pics and five-second videos posted on instagram where they're simply having fun or dancing like every other person in the room (videos that nobody cares about..) are,honestly,over the top.



Yeah, most of this stuff can't impact their career or who wants to give them money...because no one of importance has actually seen them.   That's not to say either or both of them may be having struggles getting the roles they want, but if they are, that's because of a series of BO disappointments or typecasting issues.


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> Help me get the logic here. In these theories, I assume he does take on another acting gig eventually. will that be because he's a Hollywood sellout or despite it?


It's not that complicated really, not sure where the confusion is. We all know it's been almost a year since Michael was on a film set. Initiallly he said he was taking six months off but clearly that's gone longer. There have been questions as to whether the break was to recharge his batteries (logical when it was six months) or because he wasn't getting many good scripts (also has some logic to it when you recognize he's usually critically praised but has not proven to be a big box office draw). The longer his break goes, the more reasonable it is to say his batteries are well charged - he just doesn't have the offers to run them. Agree with it or not - no skin off my back. But if you choose to go searching for some sinister motive in my comment you won't find it unless you make it up. Much like my finding Alicia to be boring, there's no hidden meaning here. Just an observation about the subject of the thread.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> It just baffles me why someone would bother joining this thread ( active posters being mainly pro Michael&Alicia) to try and convince us of their ludicrous theory. A theory that only stands if you live in a completely messed up world. I mean every site has their Beavis and Butheads but this one seems to pull in the overspill from the Donald T Donut school of logic.
> Most of us love seeing Michael happy. We don't care what colour, race or religion his partner is as long as its a decent person. We want a new film as often as possible but he's done good so far so whatever he decides is best is cool with us...it's his life and career after all.


What posts are you referring to that try to convince of a theory? You do know it's quite possible to observe Alicia plays the same role in each movie, find that boring, and be indifferent to who she is dating, right? Sometimes I think the animosity between the "they are dating" and "they are not dating" factions is kind of like Don Qioxte and the windmills - they are not fighting back.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> How does someone see a couple enjoying a holiday together in beautiful settings and sees it as sad???
> View attachment 3757518
> 
> Look how sad these two are about it


It's not the relationship - it's the selling it. Great actors are known for their work. Mediocre actors are known for their personal lives. It's a bit sad for some to see an actor as respected as Michael resort to these things for fame instead of just doing great work.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael does great work whenever he steps in front of a camera, and so does Alicia. That is without question.

They are currently on vacation. Shock and horror. If you can't handle seeing their pictures, well tough luck.

All this talk about struggles to get work is only in the mind of those who have troubles with facts and acceptance of the choices of two consenting adults.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Veruka said:


> It's not that complicated really, not sure where the confusion is. We all know it's been almost a year since Michael was on a film set. Initiallly he said he was taking six months off but clearly that's gone longer. There have been questions as to whether the break was to recharge his batteries (logical when it was six months) or because he wasn't getting many good scripts (also has some logic to it when you recognize he's usually critically praised but has not proven to be a big box office draw). The longer his break goes, the more reasonable it is to say his batteries are well charged - he just doesn't have the offers to run them. Agree with it or not - no skin off my back. But if you choose to go searching for some sinister motive in my comment you won't find it unless you make it up. Much like my finding Alicia to be boring, there's no hidden meaning here. Just an observation about the subject of the thread.



That's twice you've deflected to me personally instead of answering a simple question. Just an observation.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Michael does great work whenever he steps in front of a camera, and so does Alicia. That is without question.
> 
> They are currently on vacation. Shock and horror. If you can't handle seeing their pictures, well tough luck.
> 
> All this talk about struggles to get work is only in the mind of those who have troubles with facts and acceptance of the choices of two consenting adults.


Can we please drop the silly "you can't handle seeing the pics" talk? No one here has said that and it's getting old. 

Let's go by Michaels own words - he's said in multiple interviews that there are many extremely talented actors who don't work. I agree with you that he does great work, and is usually the best part of movies he's in. Critics agree as well, which is why in reviews he and Daniel day Lewis are rated at the top. But being great is not enough in the movie business. Studios want to believe you can sell tickets, and Michael is not proving that. He put his heart into Assasins Creed and it didn't deliver. He was outstanding in Alien and it didn't flop but wasn't the blockbuster that was expected. Given we know studios didn't see him as a leading man from the Sony hack, his track record isn't turning that around. 
He's a great character actor and would be fine in a career of that sort of work. But there have been hints he may want more and that's not panning out. 
Some things with actors are self imposed. Others are movie imposed. I believed at the start of this break it was self imposed. The longer he's on the bench (I'm not counting Xmen because while that required a new contract it wasn't a role he had to win) the tougher it will be for him to earn offers. 
I'm ok with you not agreeing. At least if you do you'll be responding to what I've actually said


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> That's twice you've deflected to me personally instead of answering a simple question. Just an observation.


Keep reading - question was answeeed. But fun to deflect talking about deflecting!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm kind of bored, so I'm posting this lovely picture! ❤️


----------



## Just Askin

Veruka said:


> What posts are you referring to that try to convince of a theory? You do know it's quite possible to observe Alicia plays the same role in each movie, find that boring, and be indifferent to who she is dating, right? Sometimes I think the animosity between the "they are dating" and "they are not dating" factions is kind of like Don Qioxte and the windmills - they are not fighting back.


Do me a favour. Don't interact with me. I'm not interested in what you have to say which is why I blocked you on tumblr and refused to post your anons. If I want to read your "lectures" I know where to find you.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Do me a favour. Don't interact with me. I'm not interested in what you have to say which is why I blocked you on tumblr and refused to post your anons. If I want to read your "lectures" I know where to find you.



Wouldn't it be easier to just talk about Michael Fassbender and not spend so much time talking about his fans that dare to think differently or not salivate over his girlfriend?
It's not about you. When comments are made about me that are false I'm likely to respond. It's okay with me if you don't respond. It's really okay with me if you stop making things up about me. But please don't expect to spread falsehoods and get keep them going because you want some sort of Michael Fassbender fan club spokesperson status.
But anyways, I wonder if they can check on the ignore button. It must not be working since you hit it days ago and still know what I'm posting. Weird.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love this one too!


----------



## aprilmayjune

any idea where they are now? any new sightings on twitter or insta?


----------



## Veruka

Seems so weird that we expect daily updates now! Just a month ago we all accepted they were a private couple and we only knew what they were up to during promotion for movies.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> any idea where they are now? any new sightings on twitter or insta?


Maybe he's gearing up for Montreal now, and she should be getting ready to film with Armie?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Maybe he's gearing up for Montreal now, and she should be getting ready to film with Armie?


I believe they are still in Ibiza now. He could miss next weekends race and still compete in 4 or 5 by the end of the challenge. That's the number he gave on Fallon. He's got to head to Canada though..but when?


----------



## mollie12

The friends they've been photographed with in Ibiza were still posting Insta-stories/photos geo-tagged to Ibiza 4 hours ago.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> The friends they've been photographed with in Ibiza were still posting Insta-stories/photos geo-tagged to Ibiza 4 hours ago.



20 minutes ago, lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I believe they are still in Ibiza now. He could miss next weekends race and still compete in 4 or 5 by the end of the challenge. That's the number he gave on Fallon. He's got to head to Canada though..but when?



Reporters in Montreal said Michael would be there in late summer, so possibly not until August/September.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Someone spotted Michael and Alicia at a beach bar in Ibiza yesterday evening and took a selfie with them behind her [emoji7][emoji7]




Source: Instagram


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Someone spotted Michael and Alicia at a beach bar in Ibiza yesterday evening and took a selfie with them behind her [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3758178
> 
> 
> Source: Instagram


She loves hanging on to those thighs. Not that I blame her. Can't see him complaining either


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> She loves hanging on to those thighs. Not that I blame her. Can't see him complaining either



Lol..... Alicia's hand seems to seek out Michael's thigh quite often...and yeah, who can blame her? I'm sure we all would if we could! The big grin on Michael's face reveals he's enjoying it too [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> She loves hanging on to those thighs. Not that I blame her. Can't see him complaining either


It's probably helpful for both of them. Reminds him not to chase after other women while she's right there.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Someone spotted Michael and Alicia at a beach bar in Ibiza yesterday evening and took a selfie with them behind her [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3758178
> 
> 
> Source: Instagram


Love this photo!  And for once I miss the DM coverage of this, because I would love to know more about the beautiful embroidered blouse she is wearing--she looks great.  He's not so bad either!


----------



## lunadeagosto

Looks like  is Zara https://www.zara.com/es/es/colección-aw-17/trf/vestidos/vestido-rayas-con-bordado-c269210p4739059.html

http://www.elle.es/moda/noticias/a796528/alicia-vikander-y-su-look-de-playa-de-zara/


----------



## fassfas

Pearlyqueen, do you know why Alicia did not thank Michael in her Oscar acceptance speech? It was such an egregious oversight, especially with him in the front row, why didn't she thank him? And please note, at that Oscar presentation, all nominees wrote their acceptance speech in advance which would be on a teleprompter for them to read in the event they won. This was due to time constraints. I was hoping at that very, very end, she would thank him for being a loving partner or at least a source of inspiration, or at least look at him, but sadly, nada. Really interested in your thoughts since you appear to know a lot.

The poll is coming along interestingly, so thanks to all who have voted thus far. I appreciate all who have voted, this is a fandom poll.

BTW, I'll be posting later today at FF, my primary theory about the hot Ibiza pap shots. Stay tuned.


----------



## Just Askin

Funny how people will sell pics, stories and in Michael's case apparently even himself for publicity. Yet not one past girlfriend (apart from the one i don't care to discuss right now)  has ever spoken badly or told tales of cheating or anything of the sort. In fact , to the contrary he has remained on good terms with not only some exes but also their family. So where, apart from places like LSA and other such trashy blogs does this cheating thing come from?


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Funny how people will sell pics, stories and in Michael's case apparently even himself for publicity. Yet not one past girlfriend (apart from the one i don't care to discuss right now)  has ever spoken badly or told tales of cheating or anything of the sort. In fact , to the contrary he has remained on good terms with not only some exes but also their family. So where, apart from places like LSA and other such trashy blogs does this cheating thing come from?



It comes from Michael himself. He's talked in interviews about relationships failing due to his infidelity, and not thininking it's realistic to expect celibacy when he's away from a girlfriend on set. Honestly, it's been my impression with many of his relationships that it's okay with his partner as well. With Zoe Kravitz, they seemed to both have freedom. With Nichole, I think they did and then it started to bother her. There's also strong evidence (increased security, cancelled events) that the stories about his having a possible stalker that was a past hook up were valid stories. 
All relationships do not come with partners having an expectation of total monogamy. Michael has admitted to being a very sexual person and drawing a line between sex and intimacy/love. As much time as he and Alicia have spent apart in the past three years, I don't think it's fatfetched to think they are not completely monogamous. It's not a slight to her btw - she comes across to me as very modern in her viewpoints. If she does not expect it of him (or he of her) why should I?


----------



## Just Askin

What a load of rubbish. Saying you enjoy a sex life is not the same as infidelity! They have spent hardly any time apart in the last 3 years .  Obviously a case of only seeing what you want to see.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Funny how people will sell pics, stories and in Michael's case apparently even himself for publicity. Yet not one past girlfriend (apart from the one i don't care to discuss right now)  has ever spoken badly or told tales of cheating or anything of the sort. In fact , to the contrary he has remained on good terms with not only some exes but also their family. So where, apart from places like LSA and other such trashy blogs does this cheating thing come from?


It's a lullaby to help them sleep at night.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> What a load of rubbish. Saying you enjoy a sex life is not the same as infidelity! They have spent hardly any time apart in the last 3 years .  Obviously a case of only seeing what you want to see.


Even worse: passing along the made-up theories on some of the craziest of the blogs as proven facts.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> What a load of rubbish. Saying you enjoy a sex life is not the same as infidelity! They have spent hardly any time apart in the last 3 years .  Obviously a case of only seeing what you want to see.


Huh? Both of them have been filming movies nearly non stop for two of the three years they've been together. When you consider they got serious after TLBO that means they've been apart more than they've been together. Go back and read this thread at all the comments about them finally getting time together - some of them from you I believe.
I know there's a temptation to deny reality in order to romanticize their relationship and make Alicia seem glamorous. I tend to acccept things as they are. Well most things. You keep saying you don't want to engage with me and are ignoring me. So I accept that when it comes to you what is said is not reality. But I don't find that to be the case with most people. Especially those with carefully crafted and sought public personas.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

lunadeagosto said:


> Looks like  is Zara https://www.zara.com/es/es/colección-aw-17/trf/vestidos/vestido-rayas-con-bordado-c269210p4739059.html
> 
> http://www.elle.es/moda/noticias/a796528/alicia-vikander-y-su-look-de-playa-de-zara/


That's a different dress than the beach cover up though.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia, although intense in some instances, is a very laid back girl from Sweden, I think. She's more classic in demeanor than glamorous, so try again.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia, although intense in some instances, is a very laid back girl from Sweden, I think. She's more classic in demeanor than glamorous, so try again.


Honestly, why are these people so intent on tarnishing this relationship. They try to debunk every pic, every video and every interview. What is the problem with people seeing two people happy and feeling good about it. They come on here because the members have no control over what's posted so they can try to spread their lunacy.    carry on if it helps you live your life .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Even worse: passing along the made-up theories on some of the craziest of the blogs as proven facts.



Yawn... these people write such drivel. The mentality suggests they are disturbed, such is the need to convince themselves that Michael and Alicia are not monogamous and not in a strong settled relationship. Not a shred of evidence to support the preposterous allegations, but hey, who cares about that. Michael has not been seen with or shown to have any interest in any other women since he met Alicia. What he did in the past is of no consequence - just suggests the relationships in question were not serious IF the charges of cheating have any substance. 

It's been mentioned here many times before; the bottom line is there are always a few sad women in any fandom who can't deal with their crush settling down  and they kick off big time. They will carry on deluding themselves ad Infinitum - just have to pity them I suppose. 

The reality is Michael and Alicia spend as much time together as possible and have done since they met in 2014. Since last June when Alicia wrapped Submergence I don't think they've spent more than 2 weeks apart at any time. Michael has been following Alicia to all her shoots and her Asian promo trips - Munich/Japan/South Africa. Since Alicia wrapped Tomb Raider a month ago they have only had one weekend apart when he went to the German race track after accompanying her to Venice. He then rushed straight to Paris to be with her. They look blissfully happy together - their families and friends are integrated and for most fans this is something to welcome. [emoji3][emoji7][emoji3][emoji7]


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia, although intense in some instances, is a very laid back girl from Sweden, I think. She's more classic in demeanor than glamorous, so try again.


Don't need to. Neither of us know her both forming opinions on public persona. So there's no requirement that my perception match yours.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Honestly, why are these people so intent on tarnishing this relationship. They try to debunk every pic, every video and every interview. What is the problem with people seeing two people happy and feeling good about it. They come on here because the members have no control over what's posted so they can try to spread their lunacy.    carry on if it helps you live your life .


Who are these people you refer to? I don't see them on Purseforum so you probably won't find the answers you seek here.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Yawn... these people write such drivel. The mentality suggests they are disturbed, such is the need to convince themselves that Michael and Alicia are not monogamous and not in a strong settled relationship. Not a shred of evidence to support the preposterous allegations, but hey, who cares about that. Michael has not been seen with or shown to have any interest in any other women since he met Alicia. What he did in the past is of no consequence - just suggests the relationships in question were not serious IF the charges of cheating have any substance.
> 
> It's been mentioned here many times before; the bottom line is there are always a few sad women in any fandom who can't deal with their crush settling down  and they kick off big time. They will carry on deluding themselves ad Infinitum - just have to pity them I suppose.
> 
> The reality is Michael and Alicia spend as much time together as possible and have done since they met in 2014. Since last June when Alicia wrapped Submergence I don't think they've spent more than 2 weeks apart at any time. Michael has been following Alicia to all her shoots and her Asian promo trips - Munich/Japan/South Africa. Since Alicia wrapped Tomb Raider a month ago they have only had one weekend apart when he went to the German race track after accompanying her to Venice. He then rushed straight to Paris to be with her. They look blissfully happy together - their families and friends are integrated and for most fans this is something to welcome. [emoji3][emoji7][emoji3][emoji7]


Isn't this true in reverse? If those people have an odd mentality wanting to believe they are not monogamous then aren't people who will harass others on twitter for not praising Alicia equally unbalanced? That's why I find it better to form opinions share them and not caught up in everyone falling in line. It's the European way. Maybe that's why I like Michael so much.


One question though - why doesn't Alicia ever follow Michael and support his events? Seems kind of one sided. Wonder if that's what he gets for hooking up with other wimen


----------



## aprilmayjune

Didn't the Danish Girl film in spring 2014? Why would she thank him for a movie he had nothing to do with?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Didn't the Danish Girl film in spring 2014? Why would she thank him for a movie he had nothing to do with?


I think it started filming in Feb 2015. considering they got together in Nov2014, I totally agree with you about his contribution to The Danish Girl. What would she be thanking him for in regards to that film?


----------



## Veruka

His support and encouragement through the difficult campaign process that an Oscar requires? Or I guess his vote since he's an academy member ... unless he voted for Kate. Maybe he did and that's why she didn't thank him. That would make sense really


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> They
> 
> i think it started filming in Feb 2015. considering they got together in Nov2014, I totally agree with you about his contribution to The Danish Girl. What would she be thanking him for in regards to that film?


there's an article from a danish paper about them filming there in march 2014, so TLBO was still months away. it's probably for the best that she didn't though, can you imagine the howling that would have ensued if she had? "that's PROOF they're PR!" "she knows she wouldn't have won without him!!" "she's trading on his naaaaame!"


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> Isn't this true in reverse? If those people have an odd mentality wanting to believe they are not monogamous then aren't people who will harass others on twitter for not praising Alicia equally unbalanced? That's why I find it better to form opinions share them and not caught up in everyone falling in line. It's the European way. Maybe that's why I like Michael so much.
> 
> 
> One question though - why doesn't Alicia ever follow Michael and support his events? Seems kind of one sided. Wonder if that's what he gets for hooking up with other wimen



Nice try but..... Macbeth premiere, Steve Jobs premiere, Trespass Against Us premiere, Killarney ceremony! And of course she stayed with him in Malta when he was filming Assassins Creed and Sydney whilst he was filming Alien Covenant. Kind of blown a hole in your punishment "for hooking up with other wimin (sic) " bluster!


----------



## pearlyqueen

fassfas said:


> Pearlyqueen, do you know why Alicia did not thank Michael in her Oscar acceptance speech? It was such an egregious oversight, especially with him in the front row, why didn't she thank him? And please note, at that Oscar presentation, all nominees wrote their acceptance speech in advance which would be on a teleprompter for them to read in the event they won. This was due to time constraints. I was hoping at that very, very end, she would thank him for being a loving partner or at least a source of inspiration, or at least look at him, but sadly, nada. Really interested in your thoughts since you appear to know a lot.
> 
> The poll is coming along interestingly, so thanks to all who have voted thus far. I appreciate all who have voted, this is a fandom poll.
> 
> BTW, I'll be posting later today at FF, my primary theory about the hot Ibiza pap shots. Stay tuned.



If I thought it was a valid question I would ask Alicia next time I saw her - but I don't. As he wasn't part of TDG production what would she be thanking him for exactly? Being her lover? 

I don't recall either of them mentioning the other in their acceptance speeches at the Palm Springs ceremony either, and as we know they wrote them together on the flight there. Personal preference to keep their relationship out of the spotlight would be my conclusion. 

Clearly it seems to bother you for some reason although I can't think why. 

Your poll and theories are your business, I have no interest in them whatsoever. I imagine you must be going through a tough time right now what with your poll and all. Why not just be happy for Michael and Alicia instead? Love is beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji3]


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Nice try but..... Macbeth premiere, Steve Jobs premiere, Trespass Against Us premiere, Killarney ceremony! And of course she stayed with him in Malta when he was filming Assassins Creed and Sydney whilst he was filming Alien Covenant. Kind of blown a hole in your punishment "for hooking up with other wimin (sic) " bluster!


But she wasn't with him in Sydney for most of Akien filming. She was elsewhere working. There was a window when she was there promoting Bourne with Matt DAMON and was able to extend a few days. But that's far from moving there for him like he did in Cape Town. She hasn't been seen at his races and that's a passion for him. She didn't even attend his birthday party. It seems like he gives more than she does.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> If I thought it was a valid question I would ask Alicia next time I saw her - but I don't. As he wasn't part of TDG production what would she be thanking him for exactly? Being her lover?
> 
> I don't recall either of them mentioning the other in their acceptance speeches at the Palm Springs ceremony either, and as we know they wrote them together on the flight there. Personal preference to keep their relationship out of the spotlight would be my conclusion.
> 
> Clearly it seems to bother you for some reason although I can't think why.
> 
> Your poll and theories are your business, I have no interest in them whatsoever. I imagine you must be going through a tough time right now what with your poll and all. Why not just be happy for Michael and Alicia instead? Love is beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji3]



Is it possible to hold an opinion if Michael and Alicia different than yours and still be mentally stable in your eyes? Just askin. Also glad to see it's okay to talk about your close relationship with the couple. Did you get an invite to the private trip to Ibeza. 
Now I'm hoping that The Snowman and Submergence get them nominations. Now that they've become so public about their burning love we can expect very different acceptance speeches. Maybe one will even include a marriage proposal ... with a Bulgari ring of course!


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> there's an article from a danish paper about them filming there in march 2014, so TLBO was still months away. it's probably for the best that she didn't though, can you imagine the howling that would have ensued if she had? "that's PROOF they're PR!" "she knows she wouldn't have won without him!!" "she's trading on his naaaaame!"



No, I think you've got it a bit confused.  The Danish Girl and Steve Jobs were shot after TLBO, with somewhat overlapping schedules.  And one could make the case that she was supporting him during the filming of Steve Jobs more than he did for her on The Danish Girl, though that was probably a result of the schedules.

While TDG was in pre-production, she was staying in San Francisco with him.  While TDG was filming, she managed to fly from Europe a couple times to the US to see him and meet in NYC.

ETA:  But basically, these "who supports who more" arguments are ridiculous, because it's pretty obvious that however much they're able to see each other and stay with each other is entirely dependent on the needs of their various productions and publicity schedules.


----------



## Just Askin

Maybe that's where the problem lies. I've been a fan of Michaels for about 8 yrs or so. Seen him at events a few times. I have no relationship with him or Alicia. Being a fan doesn't make that so. Being a fan doesn't make him yours.  Being a fan doesn't entitle you to talk crap about him on the internet or anywhere else. Being a fan doesn't give you any rights over anything to do with him. I'm bored now.  Jog on, mate.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> But she wasn't with him in Sydney for most of Akien filming. She was elsewhere working. There was a window when she was there promoting Bourne with Matt DAMON and was able to extend a few days. But that's far from moving there for him like he did in Cape Town. She hasn't been seen at his races and that's a passion for him. She didn't even attend his birthday party. It seems like he gives more than she does.



She was in Sydney with him for the best part of a month, headed there as soon as Submergence finished filming. She couldn't attend his birthday party in Ireland as she was filming in Cape Town, 14,000 km away. However she was with him on his actual birthday as he headed back to Cape Town and her immediately after the early birthday party his sister threw for him. Michael understands about filming constraints and he chose to spend his 40th with her, not his family. It's nonsense to suggest Michael is the more committed partner, they are both super supportive of each other [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> She was in Sydney with him for the best part of a month, headed there as soon as Submergence finished filming. She couldn't attend his birthday party in Ireland as she was filming in Cape Town, 14,000 km away. However she was with him on his actual birthday as he headed back to Cape Town and her immediately after the early birthday party his sister threw for him. Michael understands about filming constraints and he chose to spend his 40th with her, not his family. It's nonsense to suggest Michael is the more committed partner, they are both super supportive of each other





pearlyqueen said:


> She was in Sydney with him for the best part of a month, headed there as soon as Submergence finished filming. She couldn't attend his birthday party in Ireland as she was filming in Cape Town, 14,000 km away. However she was with him on his actual birthday as he headed back to Cape Town and her immediately after the early birthday party his sister threw for him. Michael understands about filming constraints and he chose to spend his 40th with her, not his family. It's nonsense to suggest Michael is the more committed partner, they are both super supportive of each other [emoji7][emoji7]


its not nonsense really. It was a response to posts recapping him following her all over the place like she was this huge star and he's some sad little jobless puppy dog. When talk of their relationship is so one sided with such hopeless attempts to paint her as this desirable vixen the conclusion is inevitable.


----------



## Hackensack

Good grief, this is tiresome.

ETA: Between the hectoring, the theories, the analyses, the lectures, what "happened" last week was a couple going on vacation and getting papped.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> its not nonsense really. It was a response to posts recapping him following her all over the place like she was this huge star and he's some sad little jobless puppy dog. When talk of their relationship is so one sided with such hopeless attempts to paint her as this desirable vixen the conclusion is inevitable.



Who's painting Alicia as a desirable vixen? Obviously Michael finds her very desirable but that goes without saying!

I've listed several occasions where they have both supported each other, demonstrated their commitment to each other equally. If you are going to contest this you need to back it up with more than your opinion.


----------



## mollie12

Going back a bit, when has MF ever conflated his active sex drive with a personal problem with monogamy/fidelity?  I've been a fan since 2009 and don't recall a single instance when he's done this publicly.  I have an easier time remembering Hugh Grant and Scarlett Johannssen making statements like this (or saying monogamy isn't natural) than I do MF, and I don't follow them nearly as closely.

ETA: I'm genuinely interested in any link that could be provided.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> People don't seem to understand that the trades ALWAYS publish stories about extensive reshoots.  World War Z, Star Wars, Suicide Squad, you name it.   A troubled production might be able to get away with reshooting one or two scenes without anyone noticing, especially if it's non-action-oriented and a fairly simple set.   But much of TR was shot on location, on a built set in South Africa, on location in London, or on Warner Bros. studio lot in London.  *If they needed to reshoot a bunch of scenes with a double, someone would have leaked that info to the mainstream movie press. *
> 
> *I mean, hell, the director is editing the movie as we speak in Norway.*
> 
> Yeah, most of this stuff can't impact their career or who wants to give them money...because no one of importance has actually seen them.   That's not to say either or both of them may be having struggles getting the roles they want, but if they are, that's because of a series of BO disappointments or typecasting issues.


There're TR fans who are following (_religiously) _every person involved,from crew members to stunt doubles. Even those people have never noticed anything strange.
And I've just taken a look at Uthaug's profile and he was back in Norway to edit the movie _three weeks ago_..  Talking about "reliable sources"._. _It's hilarious.

It's evident that whoever writes this stuff doesn't even put any effort into making it  _slightly_ credible.
I mean,they can't move to another location,there're "huge delays and weeks of inactivity ".. but actors are still wrapping up and people are visiting the set and interviewing the lead actress.. Everything was on instagram and twitter.  And I still remember when Alicia was supposed to play the Cotillard's role in AC.. 






Veruka said:


> It comes from Michael himself. He's talked in interviews about relationships failing due to his infidelity, and not thininking it's realistic to expect celibacy when he's away from a girlfriend on set. Honestly, it's been my impression with many of his relationships that it's okay with his partner as well. With Zoe Kravitz, they seemed to both have freedom. With Nichole, I think they did and then it started to bother her. *There's also strong evidence (increased security, cancelled events) that the stories about his having a possible stalker that was a past hook up were valid stories. *


I don't remember any event that was cancelled. Where did he have incresead security?
 Funnily enough,I'm pretty sure that I've read about how  this mysterious "surfer girl" was becoming increasingly dangerous on a tumblr blog,and suddenly,there was a new blind (on the same site that has all these inside info about them..) about a girl that was stalking him. Allegedly he met this girl while surfing when he was shooting a movie.
Are we supposed to think it's just coincidental? In that case,I'm pretty sure someone claimed that this site was "stealing" their gossip. I'd actually talk about submissions.. 
But when it comes to other idiotic BIs about actors in a PR relationship who expected to be nominated when nobody didn't even campaign in the first place,"shared publicists" ("Emma"..) and "powerful producers" who are forcing them to keep up the facade,we're supposed to think it's just coincidental that these "very reliable inside info" _happen_ to be very similar to what is being discussed on some blogs.
We shouldn't be surprised that stories about rehab stints in "foreign locations" for a painkiller addiction are strangely similar (almost word for word) to one of those "anon stories" posted by a little tumblr gossip.. and that are posted _exactly_ when old interviews about her ballet school days  are being quoted as a a proof that she's a drug addict.. These blind items are just _confirming_,thanks to their inside sources,what the pr-savvy people already know. It makes sense.




pearlyqueen said:


> If I thought it was a valid question I would ask Alicia next time I saw her - but I don't. As he wasn't part of TDG production what would she be thanking him for exactly? Being her lover?
> 
> I don't recall either of them mentioning the other in their acceptance speeches at the Palm Springs ceremony either, and as we know they wrote them together on the flight there. *Personal preference to keep their relationship out of the spotlight would be my conclusion. *


I agree. It was consistent with their behavior during the awards season. I remember that she  thanked her family and really focused on the people who worked with her. I also think it would have been premature.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Who's painting Alicia as a desirable vixen? Obviously Michael finds her very desirable but that goes without saying!
> 
> I've listed several occasions where they have both supported each other, demonstrated their commitment to each other equally. If you are going to contest this you need to back it up with more than your opinion.


Yes I get that and I did. Once again as I said the first list of support only included times Michael was there for her. It took my questioning that to exaggerate times she supported him. I'm still waiting for her to show up and support his passion for racing. It seemed sad to me that she chose promoting a hotel in a questionable white dress that looked like it came from a Young Miss as in the 80s instead of spending time in Germany with his extended family seeing him so happy while he raced.


----------



## Veruka

Morgane said:


> There're TR fans who are following _religiously  _every person involved,from crew members to stunt doubles. Even those people have never noticed anything strange.
> And I've just taken a look at Uthaug's profile and he was back in Norway to edit the movie _three weeks ago_..  Talking about "reliable sources"._. _It's hilarious.
> 
> It's evident that whoever writes this stuff doesn't even put any effort into making it  _slightly_ credible.
> I mean,they can't move to another location,there're "huge delays and weeks of inactivity ".. but actors are still wrapping up and people are visiting the set and interviewing the lead actress.. Everything was on instagram and twitter.  And I still remember when Alicia was supposed to play the Cotillard's role in AC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember any event that was cancelled. Where did he have incresead security?
> Funnily enough,I'm pretty sure that I've read about how  this mysterious "surfer girl" was becoming increasingly dangerous on a tumblr blog,and suddenly,there was a new blind (on the same site that has all these inside info about them..) about a girl that was stalking him. Allegedly he met this girl while surfing when he was shooting a movie.
> Are we supposed to think it's just coincidental? In that case,I'm pretty sure someone claimed that this site was "stealing" their gossip. I'd actually talk about submissions..
> But when it comes to other idiotic BIs about actors in a PR relationship who expected to be nominated when nobody didn't even campaign in the first place,"shared publicists" ("Emma"..) and "powerful producers" who are forcing them to keep up the facade,we're supposed to think it's just coincidental that these "very reliable inside info" _happen_ to be very similar to what is being discussed on some blogs.
> We shouldn't be surprised that stories about rehab stints in "foreign locations" for a painkiller addiction are strangely similar (almost word for word) to one of those "anon stories" posted by a little tumblr gossip.. and that are posted _exactly_ when old interviews about her ballet school days  are being quoted as a a proof that she's a drug addict.. These blind items are just _confirming_,thanks to their inside sources,what the pr-savvy people already know. It makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It was consistent with their behavior during the awards season. I remember that she  thanked her family and really focused on the people who worked with her. I also think it would have been premature.



People tend to turn a blind eye to the bad behavior of stars they admire the most. And it makes sense that a director would participate in PR to cover up problems since there's s vested interest there in making the film work. 
Regarding cancelled events - Michael was originally scheduled to participate in the in line chat for Alien day in LA with Katherine and Danny. The day of the event The participant list was re released without him with no explanation despite his being in Southern California that day.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Sweet baby Jesus. Not too long ago these folks were complaining that Alicia was a possessed stalker of Michael, always following him around like a puppy dog. These pictures have proven to be too much reality them, so now they are flocking here for a meltdown of accusations and reverse psychology. Come on guys, please do be serious.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> People tend to turn a blind eye to the bad behavior of stars they admire the most. And it makes sense that a director would participate in PR to cover up problems since there's s vested interest there in making the film work.
> Regarding cancelled events - Michael was originally scheduled to participate in the in line chat for Alien day in LA with Katherine and Danny. The day of the event The participant list was re released without him with no explanation despite his being in Southern California that day.



Official scheduling? He wasn't there because he chose to race instead! Lol! 

You're hanging Alicia out to dry because she didn't accompany him to Germany for 2 days while he got tuition??  Yet ignore all the other events she's supported him at - that we know about!

It's all very well insinuating about bad behaviour all the time but you have absolutely nothing to back up your insinuations. Why do it in the first place??


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Sweet baby Jesus. Not too long ago these folks were complaining that Alicia was a possessed stalker of Michael, always following him around like a puppy dog. These pictures have proven to be too much reality them, so now they are flocking here for a meltdown of accusations and reverse psychology. Come on guys, please do be serious.



i think the sudden influx is because a lot of other blogs/twitter accounts have imposed a "no fassbender policy" while he does things they don't like, so there's really nowhere else to go? for all the mockery PF receives elsewhere it'll do in a pinch apparently.


----------



## mollie12

Veruka said:


> People tend to turn a blind eye to the bad behavior of stars they admire the most. *And it makes sense that a director would participate in PR to cover up problems since there's s vested interest there in making the film work. *
> Regarding cancelled events - Michael was originally scheduled to participate in the in line chat for Alien day in LA with Katherine and Danny. The day of the event The participant list was re released without him with no explanation despite his being in Southern California that day.



You're still not dealing with the practical, logical issue of how astronomically, impossibly difficult it is to cover up extensive location and studio reshoots.   Sure, maybe Roar Uthaug isn't in Norway editing.  Maybe his Instagrams are cover-ups.

But how has not a single trade paper (or even local newspaper) picked up on the kind of activity that accompanies a film shoot/re-shoot?  For a production this size, the numbers of people and equipment involved would be noticeable.  Which is why it's always reported.


----------



## mollie12

Veruka said:


> Yes I get that and I did. Once again as I said the first list of support only included times Michael was there for her. It took my questioning that to exaggerate times she supported him. I'm still waiting for her to show up and support his passion for racing. It seemed sad to me that she chose promoting a hotel in a questionable white dress that looked like it came from a Young Miss as in the 80s* instead of spending time in Germany with his extended family seeing him so happy while he raced.*



He wasn't racing.  He was practicing/training.  Did he spend time with his extended family?  I'd actually be interested in seeing what they look like.  Anyway, I don't think couples are required to share the same interests.  I actually think it sounds really boring to just wait around while he's being given driving instruction.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Sweet baby Jesus. Not too long ago these folks were complaining that Alicia was a possessed stalker of Michael, always following him around like a puppy dog. These pictures have proven to be too much reality them, so now they are flocking here for a meltdown of accusations and reverse psychology. Come on guys, please do be serious.


Here's your mistake - equating multiple voices to a single thought. See you and PQ may both be Alicia fan girls but if she says something it can't be attached to you. "these people" you speak of have a variety of opinions. So they don't contradict themselves ... they just disagree with each other and that should be ok in a normal world where group think us not mandated.


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> i think the sudden influx is because a lot of other blogs/twitter accounts have imposed a "no fassbender policy" while he does things they don't like, so there's really nowhere else to go? for all the mockery PF receives elsewhere it'll do in a pinch apparently.


Nope. Told you before the absurdity of claims made here prompted the need to respond. Keep up


----------



## Veruka

mollie12 said:


> He wasn't racing.  He was practicing/training.  Did he spend time with his extended family?  I'd actually be interested in seeing what they look like.  Anyway, I don't think couples are required to share the same interests.  I actually think it sounds really boring to just wait around while he's being given driving instruction.


You really think Mike loves fashion shows? Come on now


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> Nope. Told you before the absurdity of claims made here prompted the need to respond. Keep up



"Absurdity of claims here"??


----------



## mollie12

Veruka said:


> You really think Mike loves fashion shows? Come on now



Nope, but maybe he likes Venice.  He's a least been there enough to know.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> You really think Mike loves fashion shows? Come on now



Maybe not, but he gets to sit with Alicia for the duration, enjoy a good meal and have fun with her. 

What is she supposed to do while he's getting driving tuition all day??


----------



## Morgane

Veruka said:


> People tend to turn a blind eye to the bad behavior of stars they admire the most. *And it makes sense that a director would participate in PR to cover up problems *since there's s vested interest there in making the film work.
> Regarding cancelled events - Michael was originally scheduled to participate in the in line chat for Alien day in LA with Katherine and Danny. The day of the event The participant list was re released without him with no explanation despite his being in Southern California that day.


Are you talking about this instagram post?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BVfqwwvlS1C/?taken-by=roaruthaug
Are you saying that he's just pretending to be in Norway while he's in London directing reshoots that _nobody_ is talking about?

As mollie has already said,the point is that we're talking about nonexistent "problems".
And,honestly,I don't see how I'm turning a blind eye to her behavior when I've explained that _evidence_ (including people who are working and have worked with her) suggests that there's not any bad behavior..

I don't think his presence was confirmed at the Alien event. 



aprilmayjune said:


> there's an article from a danish paper about them filming there in march 2014, so TLBO was still months away. it's probably for the best that she didn't though, can you imagine the howling that would have ensued if she had? "that's PROOF they're PR!" "*she knows she wouldn't have won without him!!" "she's trading on his naaaaame!"*


This makes me smile because there're still people who claim that she won thanks to him and the showmance. 



Hackensack said:


> Good grief, this is tiresome.
> 
> ETA: Between the hectoring, the theories, the analyses, the lectures, what "happened" last week was a couple going on vacation and getting papped.


A couple going on vacation with friends and getting papped like many other people in Ibiza. It's being discussed like some kind of life-changing event..


----------



## fassfas

pearlyqueen said:


> If I thought it was a valid question I would ask Alicia next time I saw her - but I don't. As he wasn't part of TDG production what would she be thanking him for exactly? Being her lover?
> 
> I don't recall either of them mentioning the other in their acceptance speeches at the Palm Springs ceremony either, and as we know they wrote them together on the flight there. Personal preference to keep their relationship out of the spotlight would be my conclusion.
> 
> Clearly it seems to bother you for some reason although I can't think why.
> 
> Your poll and theories are your business, I have no interest in them whatsoever. I imagine you must be going through a tough time right now what with your poll and all. Why not just be happy for Michael and Alicia instead? Love is beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji3]



Your response is just what I thought you'd say. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## mollie12

Did MF ever thank Leasi when they were together and attending awards ceremonies with one another?  I know he accepted an IFTA and critics award while she was in attendance. Genuine question.


----------



## Just Askin

OMG have you heard yourself????? Pointing out people's ' mistakes' , telling people now is the time they have to make choices, spewing your opinion like it is documented fact. Wind your neck in and get over yourself. I hear there's a dusty tumblr waiting for your return. Us poor blinded Michael fans wil just have to sit here and wallow in our naivety whilst you go off and spread your truth to the Michael masses.


----------



## Hackensack

It's interesting sometimes to realize just how deep into the rabbit-hole some people have gone.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> Did MF ever thank Leasi when they were together and attending awards ceremonies with one another?  I know he accepted an IFTA and critics award while she was in attendance. Genuine question.


Have no idea, but I really, really, really hope not.


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Have no idea, but I really, really, really hope not.



I hope not too, but at that point, presumably their relationship wasn't toxic, and it seems silly to criticize AV for not thanking her significant other if MF didn't do it too.  

I guess I'm trying to make a point about applying equal standards.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I am most certainly an Alicia fan girl and very proud. I don't seek information on people I don't care for. I certainly don't have the right to tell her what to do, who to spend her time with, who to sleep with, and most importantly, I don't go around slandering her boyfriend because I like her. She doesn't belong to me. I admire her work and I'm supportive of her and that would be the case whether it's Michael or whomever. You/they can have whatever opinion you like, but don't come here lecturing people based on your innuendos. Just STOP.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> I hope not too, but at that point, presumably their relationship wasn't toxic, and it seems silly to criticize AV for not thanking her significant other if MF didn't do it too.
> 
> I guess I'm trying to make a point about applying equal standards.


I wasn't criticizing; and I did get the point you were making, and agree with it.


----------



## gingerglory

mollie12 said:


> Going back a bit, when has MF ever conflated his active sex drive with a personal problem with monogamy/fidelity?  I've been a fan since 2009 and don't recall a single instance when he's done this publicly.  I have an easier time remembering Hugh Grant and Scarlett Johannssen making statements like this (or saying monogamy isn't natural) than I do MF, and I don't follow them nearly as closely.
> 
> ETA: I'm genuinely interested in any link that could be provided.



I've been his fan for a long time and I read his interviews and watch his videos pretty intensively. I don't recall such an interview neither. I don't think there is any link that could be provided because they are not existed.



mollie12 said:


> Did MF ever thank Leasi when they were together and attending awards ceremonies with one another?  I know he accepted an IFTA and critics award while she was in attendance. Genuine question.


I don't think so. There are his full acceptance speeches at IFTA, best actor for Hunger and rising star, on YT. He didn't mention her at all.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Official scheduling? He wasn't there because he chose to race instead! Lol!
> 
> You're hanging Alicia out to dry because she didn't accompany him to Germany for 2 days while he got tuition??  Yet ignore all the other events she's supported him at - that we know about!
> 
> It's all very well insinuating about bad behaviour all the time but you have absolutely nothing to back up your insinuations. Why do it in the first place??


Darling we are all speculating about the lives of people reported on in celebrity gossip. I'm humble enough to admit it's speculation. Others massively exaggerate knowing them intimately and try to pretend they are in the know. But we are all speculating. Best to stay in touch with reality and understand that especially if questioning the mental state of others.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I am most certainly an Alicia fan girl and very proud. I don't seek information on people I don't care for. I certainly don't have the right to tell her what to do, who to spend her time with, who to sleep with, and most importantly, I don't go around slandering her boyfriend because I like her. She doesn't belong to me. I admire her work and I'm supportive of her and that would be the case whether it's Michael or whomever. You/they can have whatever opinion you like, but don't come here lecturing people based on your innuendos. Just STOP.


No one is dlandering Alicia. Again acknowledging someone who employees a publicist seeks publicity is a true statement NOT SLANDER. Can we work in understanding the difference between posting and lecturing? Clearly there is some confusion.


----------



## Selayang430

Still waiting for the link to the so called video or article ( not the xxyyzz Tumblr or blog)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Have no idea, but I really, really, really hope not.



I was pretty sure Michael didn't mention her but checked to be sure.

He won 2 IFTA awards in 2009 - one for Rising Star 



And the other for leading actor:



She wasn't mentioned by him in either acceptance speech - he thanked colleagues in Hunger, Channel 4 and dedicated his award to the people of Northern Ireland on both sides of the fence. 

The only reference  I'm aware he's made along these lines was during his Killarney acceptance speech when he did mention Alicia:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Still waiting for the link to the so called video or article ( not the xxyyzz Tumblr or blog)



I think you'll be waiting indefinitely - I'm not aware of any such interview either!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What would you calling into question someone's reputation? Calling him duplicitous, a cheat among other vile imaginings... to say nothing of Alicia. NEVERMIND.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I think you'll be waiting indefinitely - I'm not aware of any such interview either!


She must have a link. She wouldn't come on here fronting and arguing with stuff she just made up, surely?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I think you'll be waiting indefinitely - I'm not aware of any such interview either!



Give her some benefits of doubts for the time being. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> She must have a link. She wouldn't come on here fronting and arguing with stuff she just made up, surely?



We're not going to get a response to that, or the French privacy law nonsense, or the poor logic of the Tomb Raider reshoot speculation.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> Darling we are all speculating about the lives of people reported on in celebrity gossip. I'm humble enough to admit it's speculation. Others massively exaggerate knowing them intimately and try to pretend they are in the know. But we are all speculating. Best to stay in touch with reality and understand that especially if questioning the mental state of others.



There is a big difference between speculating and fabricating. It's reasonable to conclude there is something questionable about some people who constantly insinuate "bad behaviour" and other half baked theories without a single shred of evidence to support their claims. 

I assume you are referring to me in your post btw; mock all you like, I'm not going into details but can assure you I don't speculate without pretty sound knowledge. I have never claimed to know Michael  or Alicia intimately but  I do have first hand experience of seeing and speaking with Michael on several occasions both in his public and private life. Hence I maintain that I am better placed than some who have never been within 100 miles of him to have a better insight into the kind of man he really is. It's not me who is out of step with reality....


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> She must have a link. She wouldn't come on here fronting and arguing with stuff she just made up, surely?



But didn't you know that speculation based on, I dunno, a feeling is the exact same as speculation based on verifiable facts?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Give her some benefits of doubts for the time being. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Erm... nah...think I'll pass on that.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> But didn't you know that speculation based on, I dunno, a feeling is the exact same as speculation based on verifiable facts?


So nonsense like  someone questioning why, when Michael went on a 48 hr trip to Nurburgring for racing tuition, Alicia didn't go with him and visit his family over 130 miles away in Heidelberg doesn't actually have to have any common sense attached? Now I see.


----------



## Veruka

Selayang430 said:


> Still waiting for the link to the so called video or article ( not the xxyyzz Tumblr or blog)


And I'm still waiting on the explanation of how saying someone who employees a publicist seeking publicity is slander. Since my ask came first, I'll go after your team does. But I expect you'll keep hiding behind the it's a loaded question fears so I don't expect we will get anywhere. But if we do, you'll have to give me time. I'm afraid I don't archive and card catalog every profile of Mike I've ever read. Probably unbelievable to those of you who do, but it's true.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What would you calling into question someone's reputation? Calling him duplicitous, a cheat among other vile imaginings... to say nothing of Alicia. NEVERMIND.


But I didn't call him a cheat, nor duplicitous. See, if two people in a couple agree that monogamy is not their expectation, then it's not cheating. If you're going to deny the possibility that they don't expect monogamy, I'm going to have to ask for articles and video to back it up, with footnotes preferably, and citations to the library of congress. 


pearlyqueen said:


> There is a big difference between speculating and fabricating. It's reasonable to conclude there is something questionable about some people who constantly insinuate "bad behaviour" and other half baked theories without a single shred of evidence to support their claims.
> 
> I assume you are referring to me in your post btw; mock all you like, I'm not going into details but can assure you I don't speculate without pretty sound knowledge. I have never claimed to know Michael  or Alicia intimately but  I do have first hand experience of seeing and speaking with Michael on several occasions both in his public and private life. Hence I maintain that I am better placed than some who have never been within 100 miles of him to have a better insight into the kind of man he really is. It's not me who is out of step with reality....


Right ... fabricating. Like pretending to know about real estate transactions before they are reported on. Is that how you know Mike and Alice? Are you a real estate agent?


Just Askin said:


> So nonsense like  someone questioning why, when Michael went on a 48 hr trip to Nurburgring for racing tuition, Alicia didn't go with him and visit his family over 130 miles away in Heidelberg doesn't actually have to have any common sense attached? Now I see.


I don't think it's safe to attach anything in this thread to common sense.


----------



## mollie12

> See, if two people in a couple agree that monogamy is not their expectation, then it's not cheating. If you're going to deny the possibility that they don't expect monogamy



But this isn't how you led your argument.  You made a statement about MF needing reminding not to "chase other women while she's right there" which implies that she would be bothered by it, ergo probably cheating.  

Now, I don't think there's much evidence for either cheating or an open relationship, but I sure wouldn't or couldn't categorically state that it's impossible.   If you had *started* by saying that your belief/speculation about this possible open relationship/non-monogamy is based on your reading of the film industry and actors, the relaxed attitudes to sex, and the difficulties of spending so much time away, then I don't think that many people would be offended.  It's clearly only the business of these two people what their sexual boundaries are. 

But you didn't start by making a neutral statement about the possibly open sexual attitudes and behaviors of these people.  You initiated this conversation by insinuating that he tends to make a fool of her, which is the exact opposite of "a couple agreeing that monogamy is not their expectation."   

You're the person who is not being consistent.


----------



## Just Askin

You've left your tumblr cos no one was listening to you. Then you appear here to set us all straight in our deluded ways. Ok you're famous now and all of Fasydom knows you and thinks your wonderful. What's your next trick? You could write that fan fic about the waring Michael fans you once mentioned.


----------



## Swanky

This thread is officially on time out.

Pull yourselves together and when we re-open it, it will need to remain ON TOPIC and about MF and not our members.


----------



## Vlad

Thanks Swanky for letting this cool off.

We all appreciate everyone's enthusiasm for MF and keeping the discussion going. Please be respectful towards each other... I know that MF is one hawt MF, but seriously ladies, please keep it civil (though I don't see it, but what do I know ).


----------



## Vlad

Also, pretty please make use of the ignore list and add people you find disruptive to it.


----------



## mollie12

Let's start up this thread again with some positivity.  From two female critics, I found this funny:

*Clarisse Loughrey*‏Verified account @clarisselou 12h12 hours ago
Right, who's going to explain to Terrence Malick how sex works? Because someone's got to do it and it will absolutely not be me.
*Sophie Monks Kaufman*‏ @sopharsogood  Replying to @clarisselou
*I love him with all of my soul yet concede Michael Fassbender's jeans should have been off!*


----------



## mollie12

The one Song to Song gif that I want and haven't found yet is of MF and Natalie Portman dancing at one of the music fests.


----------



## Hackensack

Yay!  A day like today is why we still need separate threads!


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> The one Song to Song gif that I want and haven't found yet is of MF and Natalie Portman dancing at one of the music fests.



Made this after seeing your comment Mollie. Is this what you meant?


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Made this after seeing your comment Mollie. Is this what you meant?
> View attachment 3759662


 Yes! Awesome!  I thought she was so much more comfortable with him than Christian Bale in Knight of Cups.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> Yes! Awesome!  I thought she was so much more comfortable with him than Christian Bale in Knight of Cups.


I haven't seen it. Loved this film. Definitely going to be a repeat watch for me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Yes! Awesome!  I thought she was so much more comfortable with him than Christian Bale in Knight of Cups.



I'm seeing Song to Song this week at the cinema - it's only just opened here. Very much looking forward to it [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Here's something enjoyable  - posted on Alicia's thread earlier (thanks Mollie!).

Video of Michael and Alicia in Ibiza a few days ago:
http://www.gettyimages.fi/detail/vi...nder-sighting-in-ibiza-news-footage/813018864


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's something enjoyable  - posted on Alicia's thread earlier (thanks Mollie!).
> 
> Video of Michael and Alicia in Ibiza a few days ago:
> http://www.gettyimages.fi/detail/vi...nder-sighting-in-ibiza-news-footage/813018864



The part of that video where the guys got back kind of surprised me. Alicia comes out to greet them, and Michael pauses and then just keeps walking. You'd think a couple that couldn't keep their hands off each other the day before would greet each other with a kiss - especially when it seemed like Alicia was looking for one. Maybe the strain of being so public started effecting him.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's something enjoyable  - posted on Alicia's thread earlier (thanks Mollie!).
> 
> Video of Michael and Alicia in Ibiza a few days ago:
> http://www.gettyimages.fi/detail/vi...nder-sighting-in-ibiza-news-footage/813018864


Him checking he's got the cash ready to pay the ...er..taxi


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just because!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Just because!!!



Great pic! Their happiness is so infectious! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Just because!!!


She just doesn't have a silly goofy side, does she? It's nice to see Michael acting like himself. I think in truth, he's more comfortable with working class crew type people than he is with the high society holiday away the summer crowd.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Great pic! Their happiness is so infectious! [emoji7][emoji7]


It's a goofy picture; I love it. ❤️


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It's a goofy picture; I love it. [emoji173]️



What's not to love?! Seeing them so happy and in love these past couple of weeks has been a joy [emoji173]️[emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Just because!!!


His surf board stance surf


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> I haven't seen it. Loved this film. *Definitely going to be a repeat watch for me*.


Yes.. 



Veruka said:


> The part of that video where the guys got back kind of surprised me. Alicia comes out to greet them, and Michael pauses and then just keeps walking. You'd think a couple that couldn't keep their hands off each other the day before *would greet each other with a kiss - *especially when it seemed like Alicia was looking for one. Maybe the strain of being so public started effecting him.


But.. why? They were together just a few minutes before.  I think you're reading too much into it.




Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Just because!!!


As I said in the other thread,the caption says a lot about them as persons.


----------



## zen1965

I'd rather see him in a great movie than on a daily pap stroll.


----------



## Veruka

Morgane said:


> But.. why? They were together just a few minutes before.  I think you're reading too much into it.


Sure. I think it's quite possible that anyone reads too much into pap pics / videos anytime we see them - we all tend to attach a narrative to them that supports our perceptions. But the pics we got the first day in the red bikini showed a couple who could not keep their hands off each other. They may have been with a group of people, but were focused on each other. That was the narrative, right? Seeing the _pictures _from day two, when Michael returned to the boat, the way Alicia lovingly placed her hand on his shoulder looked liked they'd been reunited and were in that same loving place as the day before. Watching the video, she appears to be talking to Conor, and he pauses then keeps walking. I'm not seeing trouble in paradise in that action, but it's a far cry from the can't keep your hands off her mode.


----------



## Caisah

Veruka said:


> Sure. I think it's quite possible that anyone reads too much into pap pics / videos anytime we see them - we all tend to attach a narrative to them that supports our perceptions. But the pics we got the first day in the red bikini showed a couple who could not keep their hands off each other. They may have been with a group of people, but were focused on each other. That was the narrative, right? Seeing the _pictures _from day two, when Michael returned to the boat, the way Alicia lovingly placed her hand on his shoulder looked liked they'd been reunited and were in that same loving place as the day before. Watching the video, she appears to be talking to Conor, and he pauses then keeps walking. I'm not seeing trouble in paradise in that action, but it's a far cry from the can't keep your hands off her mode.



Maybe MF reeeeally needed to use the bath-room? JK.


----------



## Just Askin

I wish we could post videos on here
https://twitter.com/londondony/status/884807111582023680


----------



## pearlyqueen

For those of us in London who want to "experience" Alien Covenant:

https://www.standard.co.uk/goingout...-alienthemed-adventure-game-a3585821.html?amp

Not convinced I'd want to pay handsomely for it! But Michael has his own waxwork - as Walter. Wonder if he modelled for it?


View attachment 3760938


View attachment 3760936


View attachment 3760937


----------



## Veruka

There's another Ferrari race this weekend.  Any guesses on whether or not Michael will be there?  This one is outside of Toronto, so it would be convenient for him to go there and then head to the XMen set if it's finally time for him to report there and join in the fun.


----------



## Just Askin

I'm confident we'll see Michael in Canada by Thursday morning
How hot will he look...tan...hair...Ferrari...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> For those of us in London who want to "experience" Alien Covenant:
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/goingout...-alienthemed-adventure-game-a3585821.html?amp
> 
> Not convinced I'd want to pay handsomely for it! But Michael has his own waxwork - as Walter. Wonder if he modelled for it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760937


Can't decide if it's the eyes that do or don't make it. It will be packed this summer that's for sure.


----------



## baewatch

Honestly these dance moves from all these girls are awful. I noticed they stepped them up a gear as soon as backpack guy came onboard.


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Honestly these dance moves from all these girls are awful. I noticed they stepped them up a gear as soon as backpack guy came onboard.


You've totally lost me.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

baewatch said:


> Honestly these dance moves from all these girls are awful. I noticed they stepped them up a gear as soon as backpack guy came onboard.


Are you talking about the video of the girls dancing on the yacht when Michael was arriving? I think they were just being silly.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Are you talking about the video of the girls dancing on the yacht when Michael was arriving? I think they were just being silly.


Oh. They are all close/long time friends with their partners. Sun, Sea and Sangria .


----------



## JaneWT

The trailer for Working Title's 'Darkest Hour' debuts tomorrow.  It's released on 22nd November.  We're still waiting for the trailer for Working Title's 'The Snowman', released on 13th October.

I reckon we're more likely to hear of a deferred release date for TS than any trailer, now.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Oh. They are all close/long time friends with their partners. Sun, Sea and Sangria .


Conor is dating one of Alicia's friends?  I didn't realize that.  Do you know how long that's been going on?


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> The trailer for Working Title's 'Darkest Hour' debuts tomorrow.  It's released on 22nd November.  We're still waiting for the trailer for Working Title's 'The Snowman', released on 13th October.
> 
> I reckon we're more likely to hear of a deferred release date for TS than any trailer, now.


Seems likely but I really hope not. Can't wait to see this. The anticipation has already got me hooked on the books.
*EDIT:   https://trailer-track.com/2017/07/12/in-the-pipeline-first-trailer-for-the-snowman-coming-soon/amp/*


----------



## Hackensack

Source unknown to me and I don't know what to make of it, but here's word of a trailer for The Snowman:https://trailer-track.com/2017/07/12/in-the-pipeline-first-trailer-for-the-snowman-coming-soon/


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Seems likely but I really hope not. Can't wait to see this. The anticipation has already got me hooked on the books.
> *EDIT:   https://trailer-track.com/2017/07/12/in-the-pipeline-first-trailer-for-the-snowman-coming-soon/amp/*


WOW in case i needed another reason to watch Charlize Theron kick Mcavoy's greaseball ass


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Seems likely but I really hope not. Can't wait to see this
> *EDIT:   https://trailer-track.com/2017/07/12/in-the-pipeline-first-trailer-for-the-snowman-coming-soon/amp/*



Well that's giving me a little bit of hope but the silence around this film is disconcerting!


----------



## baewatch

My comment was kinda narky. Just having a bad day. Excuse me!



..i need to stop this habit of typing when I'm like this ...lol


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> My comment was kinda narky. Just having a bad day. Excuse me!
> 
> 
> 
> ..i need to stop this habit of typing when I'm like this ...lol


Hope you have a good day today


----------



## allanrvj

From GQ's insta:


----------



## pearlyqueen

allanrvj said:


> From GQ's insta:
> View attachment 3762036



Thanks!

That was a great photo shoot - 2012 I think? He's really hot in it!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Hope you have a good day today
> View attachment 3761992


 Thanks! I appreciate that


----------



## Just Askin

View attachment 3762301

Don't think that's Michael in the pic though.


----------



## Hackensack

I note that he's listed as German.  He's probably keeping that passport, given the whole Brexit thing.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I note that he's listed as German.  He's probably keeping that passport, given the whole Brexit thing.


He would hold an Irish passport anyway if he didn't hold the German one, so it wouldn't affect him the same.


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> I note that he's listed as German.  He's probably keeping that passport, given the whole Brexit thing.



I sort of recall him saying that he's always used his German passport to travel anyway.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I note that he's listed as German.  He's probably keeping that passport, given the whole Brexit thing.



He'd be better off with an Irish passport - its EU plus Irish nationals have the same rights as British citizens, special arrangement with the RoI outwith any EU terms.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Source unknown to me and I don't know what to make of it, but here's word of a trailer for The Snowman:https://trailer-track.com/2017/07/12/in-the-pipeline-first-trailer-for-the-snowman-coming-soon/


If it was rated,we're going to see a trailer very soon. Can't wait. 

Some pics and covers from John Russo's instagram account:






















This is very nice:
@johnrussophoto
# for #20tgcenturypics  #aliencovenant  such an incredible face to capture. Can't say enough good things about this man


----------



## Just Askin

*The cars waiting.....*
*

*
*I wonder if we'll see any of the XMen cast track side this weekend.*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Vanity Fair Italia has this article about Michael and Alicia's Ibiza trip:




https://www.vanityfair.it/people/go...&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=vanityfair

It also includes some pics from the yacht I don't recall seeing:













I realised that Michael had another friend on the yacht as well as Conor.....his friend Sean who went with him to Argentina back in 2013. He's in the far left in these pics. 

And here with Michael in Buenos Aires:


----------



## pearlyqueen

A quick search led me to the source - AliciaVikander.US.

Here are a couple more pics containing Sean that are new to me:


----------



## readingnook

DID THEY ACTUALLY WRITE THIS?  HONEYMOON TESTS??


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> DID THEY ACTUALLY WRITE THIS?  HONEYMOON TESTS??



That's Google translate[emoji23] Proper translation would more likely read "Honeymoon rehearsal".


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> That's Google translate[emoji23] Proper translation would more likely read "Honeymoon rehearsal".



 That's essentially the same thing.


----------



## Just Askin

I know it's not everyone's idea of fun  but Michael ran his test laps today.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I know it's not everyone's idea of fun  but Michael ran his test laps today.


Oh, I'm sure it's fun, I just don't like the idea, and Michael should totally care about what I think.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oh, I'm sure it's fun, I just don't like the idea, and Michael should totally care about what I think.


Don't worry...the fastest part of this track is only... 185 mph. No worries


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Don't worry...the fastest part of this track is only... 185 mph. No worries


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>


I'd love to see James McAvoy and Nicholas Hoult track side.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Vanity Fair Italia has this article about Michael and Alicia's Ibiza trip:
> 
> View attachment 3763294
> 
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.it/people/go...&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=vanityfair
> 
> It also includes some pics from the yacht I don't recall seeing:
> 
> View attachment 3763297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763298
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763301
> 
> 
> I realised that Michael had another friend on the yacht as well as Conor.....his friend Sean who went with him to Argentina back in 2013. He's in the far left in these pics.
> 
> And here with Michael in Buenos Aires:
> 
> View attachment 3763303


Yes,it's the same person.  Good eye!  I think he's an old friend.



https://twitter.com/trailertrack/status/885631289742811136
@trailertrack
OFFICIAL: First Trailer For #TheSnowman Arrives July 19


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Yes,it's the same person.  Good eye!  I think he's an old friend.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/trailertrack/status/885631289742811136
> @trailertrack
> OFFICIAL: First Trailer For #TheSnowman Arrives July 19


Yeah I think Sean's an old friend too. He was there from the first day.




Ok. So I'm just looking for excuses to repost these but...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

How do you get the text to go at the bottom of the pictures?

Post away, you won't hear any complaints from me.


----------



## Just Askin

*Ferrari Challenge 14/7/17*
*

*
*Bring it on.....*
*Src:ScuderiaCorsa*


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> How do you get the text to go at the bottom of the pictures?
> 
> Post away, you won't hear any complaints from me.


Cursor needs to be at bottom right corner of pic then hit return. Should move to start of line under the pic.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Cursor needs to be at bottom right corner of pic then hit return. Should move to start of line under the pic.


Thanks. Let's see if I remember this next time I'm posting.


----------



## Veruka

Poor Michael. I do think it's a shame that he went to the fashion shows he did to support his girlfriend, not to mention living in South Africa for a few months while she worked, and she won't travel to support his racing. I'm sure there are excuses - perhaps vacationing in a paparazzi heavy spot is suddenly work - but the truth is that we see him supporting her, getting out of his comfort zone to be more public with her - more often than we see her doing the same for him.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> *Ferrari Challenge 14/7/17*
> *
> View attachment 3763748
> *
> *Bring it on.....*
> *Src:ScuderiaCorsa*


HaHa, I think Fassbender needs a shave now. Too much crazy hair going on now.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> HaHa, I think Fassbender needs a shave now. Too much crazy hair going on now.


He's still in holiday mode...I love it  




Src: mzgalore


----------



## Just Askin

*Michael already at the track....?*
*

*


----------



## Hackensack

Veruka said:


> Poor Michael. I do think it's a shame that he went to the fashion shows he did to support his girlfriend, not to mention living in South Africa for a few months while she worked, and she won't travel to support his racing. I'm sure there are excuses - perhaps vacationing in a paparazzi heavy spot is suddenly work - but the truth is that we see him supporting her, getting out of his comfort zone to be more public with her - more often than we see her doing the same for him.


It's possible he doesn't want her there.  He seems to want to focus on the racing.  I say this because my husband doesn't want me to go to his races (he runs) and much prefers to get in the zone, not talk except to others who are also in the race, and be there without having to "entertain" me.  I fully respect this and It doesn't affect our relationship in the slightest!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> It's possible he doesn't want her there.  He seems to want to focus on the racing.  I say this because my husband doesn't want me to go to his races (he runs) and much prefers to get in the zone, not talk except to others who are also in the race, and be there without having to "entertain" me.  I fully respect this and It doesn't affect our relationship in the slightest!


Totally agree. Unless you're really into the racing and/or the cars it can be a pretty boring day. Long gaps in between races etc. 185 mph on this weekends track. Need to be focused.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> It's possible he doesn't want her there.  He seems to want to focus on the racing.  I say this because my husband doesn't want me to go to his races (he runs) and much prefers to get in the zone, not talk except to others who are also in the race, and be there without having to "entertain" me.  I fully respect this and It doesn't affect our relationship in the slightest!



Sounds like common sense to me, plus Alicia would almost certainly worry about him in the races. It's only natural to be apprehensive when the man you love is taking part in a risky activity.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> HaHa, I think Fassbender needs a shave now. Too much crazy hair going on now.



Haha, I was thinking his beard has grown bushy - agree he needs a shave. Maybe Alicia could see to it again like she did in TLBO? [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Sounds like common sense to me, plus Alicia would almost certainly worry about him in the races. It's only natural to be apprehensive when the man you love is taking part in a risky activity.


Yeah ..I'd display the other sort of love. The one that says " get your ass in the car, drive really fast and win, win, win!"


----------



## Just Askin

Src:scuderiacorsa


----------



## Veruka

Hackensack said:


> It's possible he doesn't want her there.  He seems to want to focus on the racing.  I say this because my husband doesn't want me to go to his races (he runs) and much prefers to get in the zone, not talk except to others who are also in the race, and be there without having to "entertain" me.  I fully respect this and It doesn't affect our relationship in the slightest!



I think that would be valid except it's been reported that his sister was at the first race along with his nephews. So that indicates he can focus with loved ones present.



Just Askin said:


> Totally agree. Unless you're really into the racing and/or the cars it can be a pretty boring day. Long gaps in between races etc. 185 mph on this weekends track. Need to be focused.


Fair point. But I'd also say that fashion shows and fashion events are pretty boring unless you're really into fasion which a week or so ago we all agreed Michael is not. It was suggested he gets past that because there is food, drink and socializing. Reading about this event, there's also food, drink and socializing. So I stand behind thinking that it seems Michael is doing more activities he doesn't enjoy for Alicia than she is for him. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Sounds like common sense to me, plus Alicia would almost certainly worry about him in the races. It's only natural to be apprehensive when the man you love is taking part in a risky activity.


Alicia could talk to Ashley Judd about how to handle that. The racing her exhusband did was at a higher level of risk and she figured out how to overcome any fear to support him.  I think it's good for a relationship to do so.


----------



## Hackensack

Somehow I don't think we need to hold a pity party for Michael.  He looked happy in Milan, Venice, Ibiza, and now!  He seems to do what he wants.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Somehow I don't think we need to hold a pity party for Michael.  He looked happy in Milan, Venice, Ibiza, and now!  He seems to do what he wants.



And it's not for anyone other than Michael and Alicia to decide which events they will attend together or support each in. I'm sure they are more than capable of sorting that out for themselves. All people and relationships are unique and there isn't a "one size fits all" template that signifies level of commitment.


----------



## Veruka

I don't expect them to consult me. Just expressing my opinion from what I observe like everyone else


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Src:scuderiacorsa
> View attachment 3764110



Looks like Michael is on the snus, very Swedish, lol


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> Looks like Michael is on the snus, very Swedish, lol




Lol. Yuck. Snus is gross.


----------



## Just Askin

Today's race has finished. You can breathe lady's.





*Chest-Biceps-*


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Today's race has finished. You can breathe lady's.
> View attachment 3764387
> View attachment 3764390
> View attachment 3764389
> View attachment 3764388
> 
> *Chest-Biceps-*



Funny pics and it seems he's eating chocolate for energy before racing. 
Did he score any points? He has one point on the chart from previous race.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Funny pics and it seems he's eating chocolate for energy before racing.
> Did he score any points? He has one point on the chart from previous race.


He's using a Swedish cigarette replacement called Snus. It comes in a little pouch and you put it under your lip. 
He didn't do great but ok for his first season. Another race tomorrow. He's only taken part in two out of the three weekends so far.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> He's using a Swedish cigarette replacement called Snus. It comes in a little pouch and you put it under your lip.
> He didn't do great but ok for his first season. Another race tomorrow. He's only taken part in two out of the three weekends so far.



So it's like using vape to reduce actual smoking. Great if he can quit smoking eventually. 

Tomorrow 'a race shall be the actual one. Today is the qualifying round that determines the grid position.

He had that snus too in Venice 

View attachment 3764539


----------



## aprilmayjune




----------



## pearlyqueen

@@@


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ahha- here's a pic of Alicia arriving at Toronto airport yesterday.

She's there to support her man in his race today and by the look of the amount of luggage with her is staying more than a few days. 

So there we have it, Michael and Alicia are behaving exactly as most people would expect of a supportive committed couple. That's love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## miss clare

From http://allaboutcool.wixsite.com/cool/fassbender
Why is Michael Fassbender so cool?  Well, it seems like an easy answer when esteemed actors such as Gary Oldman give nods like, "I don't think he needs any advice from me. I think he's the bollocks. The real deal." as well as Oscar winning beauty Kate Winslet, openly expressing her admiration for him "He is a-dor-able—that's broken up into those three separate syllables. I adore this man," Even Harry Potter famed Daniel Radcliffe chooses roles by asking himself: ‘What would Michael Fassbender do?’ This half-German, half-Irish actor makes cornering the market on both sexes seem easy - but ‘easy’ is not why we’re here, is it? We want more than that. We want some deep, true knowledge, that we can really believe in, so that we too can know the secrets of what makes someone like Michael Fassbender so effin’ cool.













You would think that being cool is all style, looks and attitude - and to some degree, you would be right, but the more you get to know someone, those superficial things start to fade and you’re left with one's true self. The core. It takes soul, substance and character to keep it all going. So, if all you have is a cutting edge 'do' and a tough guy 'tude', well, that will get you about a year or two before they find you out. Your public, that is. The spotlight always comes with a price. We have all seen it happen so many times before. Remarkably, Michael Fassbender has been in the public eye since he hit mainstream with his film 300back in 2006. It's been eleven years now, that we've had our eyes on him, and his star just keeps on rising! Why? What is the mystery? How can he keep his cool going for that long? --- That's because the man 'really is cool'.



If anyone were to witness Fassbender himself zoom past, all in leather, on his BMW 1200 GS motorcycle, they would have no problem agreeing that the man was the ultimate cool dude - but behind the image that just blew past, you would have no idea that the partner he was travelling with was actually his dad! Yes, this A-list actor is all heart under that rockin' gear. Reminiscing on some of the special moments he's spent with his parents, Michael recalled the unique trip he went on with his dad. "Once, with my father and my best friend, we left for an amazing motorcycle roadtrip. Over 3,000 miles from The Netherlands to Germany and Austria, up to Dubrovnik and then to Italy. Bari, Taormina and back to the Amalfi Coast until Rome, Florence and Lake Garda. I think it's amazing to sit at the table and dine until 1 am, like Italians do," he enthused. A 'real' cool guy loves his family, and Michael obviously has that covered. "I feel very lucky to have been raised by my parents. They taught me to be a good person and work hard during the years I was working at the family's restaurant. Now they have retired and they have a life at last,"Michael told Italy's Vanity Fair magazine.

*Photo by Matias Indjic*





To be honestly cool, there is something that many celebrities always seem to forget, and that is to lose-the-ego. Cause that ain't cool, that's an 'attitude'. A bad one, at that. You can still be confident and take pride in your success, but you surely don’t need to brag about it. Again, a solid Fassbender trait is his 'realness' and lack of egotistical drivel. When asked if he ever stopped and thought to himself: '****ing hell, I'm a movie star', Michael answered perfectly, "I don't ever think 'you're a movie star'. I stop most days and think: 'jeez, you're ****ing lucky'. The dream was to work with the best people and that's what I've achieved. When I'm stood on a Ridley Scott set and we're doing Alien, I definitely pinch myself for sure."


Fassbender is also so friggin’ cool, that he doesn't have one superficial bone in his body while choosing his special lady friends. "I find women attractive in all shapes and sizes and although it’s a bit of a cliché, what’s attractive is someone who’s confident and doesn’t mind showing elements of themselves that society might consider weak or making a fool of themselves." Michael remarked to Irish Tatler magazine, "It’s a prison to be constantly worrying about what others think of you and wondering if you are coming across as attractive or interesting or socially popular."



Mr. Fassbender also has a compassionate side, and nothing says cool like a man who loves animals. “I love animals and would love to have a dog, but the nature of my work means I’d have to put it into a kennel and put it through quarantine and all that sort of thing and it really wouldn’t be fair to the animal.” Fassbender shared with Irish America magazine back in 2012. He also cares enough to support some of life's good causes such as The Texas School For The Deaf and TIFF’s year-round programs that brings films and filmmakers to young people, as well as outreach to five area hospitals for people with mental health issues. “It’s fantastic. I mean, where are we without the next generation? I think it’s all about really giving kids the opportunity to engage in creative arts in a way to express themselves, especially kids that don’t perhaps have the financial means to do it or even, as you say, if they are handicapped in any way to give them an opportunity to express themselves and just sort of communicate,” Fassbender said at last year's TIFF Soirée.







It is well known that Michael Fassbender is quite a passionate man when it comes to his work. An extremely creative and talented individual that can, not only act his face off, but dance, sing, play the piano, and even surf like nobody's business! Sometimes the thought of Fassbender and his many talents brings to mind Bill Murray's character in Groundhog Day. It took Murray an entire movie of countless Groundhog Days to become the perfect man, honestly and permanently. Mr. Fassbender 'is' that final transition of Murray's fictional character. A man that can sincerely back-up all that his coolness suggests.



Of course, it is easy for us to sit here and point out all the fantastic things about Michael Fassbender, because we absolutely love the guy - but one or two opinions do not give someone the right to wear that sleek, smooth badge of  'coolness'. No, it takes more than that. So, how about the opinion of countless Fassy fans from all over the world? Michael's fans have sang his praises for years now. They gush about how kind, sweet and charming he is and how he has given his time to them at premieres, movie sets, and even after coming out of the Four Seasons Hotel in Hollywood. Fellow co-stars, directors and crew sing those same praises. Even journalists appear to take a liking to him.How’s that for credentials?

Putting all of this knowledge together, can make for only one conclusion. It's no secret at all why Michael Fassbender is so cool. The example has been right in front of our faces all along. Michael Fassbender looks, acts and seems cool, because he REALLY is. There aren't any holes. Any way you look at it, you want this man as your best friend, your lover, your brother, or even your son --- because he isn't faking it. Tear away the layers, and you get the same thing again and again. All the way through, this man is authentic. The image is real and it lasts. --- but, of course, if all of this still hasn't convinced you that Michael Fassbender is most likely the coolest guy on the entire planet, then just stick with that kick-ass, leather clad, action hero image zooming past you on the BMW motorcycle - Because, let's face it, Fassbender's got that one covered too.





---By M. Shepherd - July 2017


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> View attachment 3764659



Excellent news AMJ [emoji3]

Michael and Alicia are pretty inseparable whenever their schedules allow - tbh I expect they try to tailor their schedules to accommodate them being together as much as possible [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Excellent news AMJ [emoji3]
> 
> Michael and Alicia are pretty inseparable whenever their schedules allow - tbh I expect they try to tailor their schedules to accommodate them being together as much as possible [emoji7][emoji7]


You mean like a normal couple do? Shocking behaviour


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Ahha- here's a pic of Alicia arriving at Toronto airport yesterday.
> 
> She's there to support her man in his race today and by the look of the amount of luggage with her is staying more than a few days.
> 
> So there we have it, Michael and Alicia are behaving exactly as most people would expect of a supportive committed couple. That's love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3764794


Thank goodness. She won't lose her tag of being Michael Fassbender's girlfriend. Odd that the paps weren't there to catch Michael arriving, but the knew when to catch Alicia.


----------



## Just Askin

*I love these pictures*
*



*


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *I love these pictures*
> *
> View attachment 3764917
> View attachment 3764916
> View attachment 3764918
> *



Love the sweet kiss on forehead!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Love the sweet kiss on forehead!


I read somewhere on Tumblr recently  "True partners support each other" . What a lovely sentiment. Obviously very true of this gorgeous couple.


----------



## Veruka

Yep. Even when it's support of nicotine and publicity addictions.

Oh, I read that on Tumblr too. It's a great blog isn't it? I enjoy reading it.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I read somewhere on Tumblr recently  "True partners support each other" . What a lovely sentiment. Obviously very true of this gorgeous couple.



Not agree with many of the Tumblr quotes. But must concur this one - "true partners support each other '! Our lovely couple will be on track in about 7 hours. So hopefully Michael scores some points from this Bowmanville race.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Not agree with many of the Tumblr quotes. But must concur this one - "true partners support each other '! Our lovely couple will be on track in about 7 hours. So hopefully Michael scores some points from this Bowmanville race.



Michael will have extra "fuel in his tank", will feel like  a bazooka on board having his beloved Alicia with him cheering him on [emoji173]️[emoji964][emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael will have extra "fuel in his tank", will feel like  a bazooka on board having his beloved Alicia with him cheering him on [emoji173]️[emoji964][emoji173]️


No that would have been last nig.........oh never mind


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael will have extra "fuel in his tank", will feel like  a bazooka on board having his beloved Alicia with him cheering him on [emoji173]️[emoji964][emoji173]️


Just imagine how well he could have done with that fuel in his tank on Friday for the go karts and yesterday had she travelled with him instead of getting a few extra days on the beach.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> No that would have been last nig.........oh never mind


And this morning. Get it girl... make the hate burn.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> And this morning. Get it girl... make the hate burn.



Haha, will Michael be putting his "I can manage 3 times max" to the test today....? [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, will Michael be putting his "I can manage 3 times max" to the test today....? [emoji6][emoji6]


I get the impression he does most days - even when Alicia is not in town.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, will Michael be putting his "I can manage 3 times max" to the test today....? [emoji6][emoji6]


My sweet little ballerina... no wonder they hate her. L


----------



## Just Askin

Don't feel I've seen these pics enough.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, will Michael be putting his "I can manage 3 times max" to the test today....? [emoji6][emoji6]



Advisable after the race not before! At first I really thought you all referred to car fuel tank, wanted to say full tank makes the car heavier and slow down the speed.....


----------



## Selayang430

Same sunglasses ?!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3765000
> View attachment 3765001
> View attachment 3765002
> 
> Don't feel I've seen these pics enough.



Repost as much as you like as far as I'm concerned .... Love seeing the smitten kittens [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## aprilmayjune

Montreal GP 2015 redux? i love when she hangs with the x-cast


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Montreal GP 2015 redux? i love when she hangs with the x-cast



More likely if it was in Montreal I reckon. I don't think his co-stars would fly to Toronto to see Michael in action, I'd love to be proved wrong though!

I'm sure Alicia will hang with them once Michael starts  filming.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> My sweet little ballerina... no wonder they hate her. L


Who hates her?  The rest of the Xmen cast?  I've heard that.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Of course they do... just like Michael does LMAO. L


----------



## Veruka

Selayang430 said:


> Same sunglasses ?!
> 
> View attachment 3765006
> View attachment 3765007


Not the same. Alicia's are pointier at the corners.


----------



## Just Askin

*I think Michael came 3rd in his catergory *
*

*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> *I think Michael came 3rd in his catergory *
> *
> View attachment 3765251
> *


He had his good luck charm.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He had his good luck charm.



He most certainly did - a rocket in his tank thanks to his beloved cheering him on!

Wonder if we will get any podium pics? [emoji120]


----------



## Just Askin

I'm so proud of him. Only his second weekend. He still had a coach in the car on his first run yesterday. Is there anything he can't do well?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Found this pic on IG just now of Michael getting his helmet sorted:




https://instagram.com/p/BWnjJh1Fjff/


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He had his good luck charm.


Amazing how weeks of justifying her not being around get forgotten with a few pap pics, and now she's getting all the credit. 

Before Alicia arrived the sentiment was that he was new to racing and would improve with experience. I think that's the true story - especially if he does well in future races when she's definitely not around.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Found this pic on IG just now of Michael getting his helmet sorted:
> 
> View attachment 3765275
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BWnjJh1Fjff/


Getting his what now ???


----------



## mollie12

So, does he have more racing today?


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> So, does he have more racing today?


No it's done now til next month...we'll the Ferrari Challenge is anyway.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> No it's done now til next month...we'll the Ferrari Challenge is anyway.


Alleluia


----------



## mollie12

I do wonder whether Ferrari is really getting any benefit from sponsoring his races.  I mean, I'm happy for him, and don't care one way or another whether it's good business strategy for them, but it doesn't seem like most of the wealthy guys who shell out the dough to either race or purchase one of these cars would give a f**k that a primarily arthouse Irish actor is repping for the brand.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> I do wonder whether Ferrari is really getting any benefit from sponsoring his races.  I mean, I'm happy for him, and don't care one way or another whether it's good business strategy for them, but it doesn't seem like most of the wealthy guys who shell out the dough to either race or purchase one of these cars would give a f**k that a primarily arthouse Irish actor is repping for the brand.


Remember: to many people, he's Magneto (or maybe now, David).  And even rich guys like to drop names.  But it does seem to me that they make it very difficult to find the results of the races and don't do much publicity for it.  And it probably doesn't cost them very much to drop whatever entrance fees there are for him.


----------



## Just Askin

*Babe...*
*

*
Src:Vikki_laa insta


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> *Babe...*
> *
> View attachment 3765381
> *
> Src:Vikki_laa insta


Looks like some celebratory champagne!  Also I notice a finger pointing at him!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

is this the first time he's placed??  so happy for him!  he looks so excited!


----------



## Veruka

mollie12 said:


> I do wonder whether Ferrari is really getting any benefit from sponsoring his races.  I mean, I'm happy for him, and don't care one way or another whether it's good business strategy for them, but it doesn't seem like most of the wealthy guys who shell out the dough to either race or purchase one of these cars would give a f**k that a primarily arthouse Irish actor is repping for the brand.


They get to introduce their grandsons to Magneto, and that's worth it. Plus, they got a photo spread in their magazine to show that hot men who act prefer Ferrari over other brands of sports cars.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> is this the first time he's placed??  so happy for him!  he looks so excited!


Yes. It's only his second weekend=4th race.


----------



## Hackensack

For someone who doesn't even own a car, that's actually pretty amazing.


----------



## readingnook

Ah, but now he might want one : )


----------



## Just Askin

I am so happy for him. Can't believe he placed. not gonna lie , I was worried today cis it's been raining a lot. Then again more typical of the Irish&Uk weather so probably done him a favour


----------



## Hackensack

If I remember right, he got the third highest time ever some years ago as "star in a moderately priced car" on Top Gear, and the weather that day had been wretched on his track.  I'm really amazed as well that he placed!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> If I remember right, he got the third highest time ever some years ago as "star in a moderately priced car" on Top Gear, and the weather that day had been wretched on his track.  I'm really amazed as well that he placed!


Yes that's right. Ferrari has is a bit of a step up or him.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> I am so happy for him. Can't believe he placed. not gonna lie , I was worried today cis it's been raining a lot. Then again more typical of the Irish&Uk weather so probably done him a favour


The skies look quite blue in the pics of the trophy presentation. Only clouds are light fluffy ones.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> I am so happy for him. Can't believe he placed. not gonna lie , I was worried today cis it's been raining a lot. Then again more typical of the Irish&Uk weather so probably done him a favour



So happy for his podium finish. It's good for him to receive professional training  rather than go speeding on road[emoji13]
Also to involve in the game he needs to keep healthy , do exercise and ensure the mindset and body can make swift responses. 
If the track is wet it requires more skill to drive.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> So happy for his podium finish. It's good for him to receive professional training  rather than go speeding on road[emoji13]
> Also to involve in the game he needs to keep healthy , do exercise and ensure the mindset and body can make swift responses.
> If the track is wet it requires more skill to drive.


Mentioning the wet track


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Mentioning the wet track
> View attachment 3765521
> 
> View attachment 3765522



Detailed analysis! Think cars changed to wet tire if rain. 
Just read the Ferrari race website. He was at 9th in qualifying. What a great improvement at race day. 
Waiting for the website to update with more pics & info.


----------



## Veruka

I'm sorry that I don't know how to put fancy arrows on pictures. If I did, I'd add several arrows to the picture of the podium which would show the blue sky. 
I give Alicia a lot of credit. If she was at the track today, she resisted jumping into the pictures with Michael, allowing him to have his moment.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mollie12

Veruka said:


> I'm sorry that I don't know how to put fancy arrows on pictures. If I did, I'd add several arrows to the picture of the podium which would show the blue sky.
> I give Alicia a lot of credit. If she was at the track today, she resisted jumping into the pictures with Michael, allowing him to have his moment.



I don't really care whether it was wet/dry or whatever, but my experience of a lot of sporting events is that podium ceremonies may take place an hour or two after the actual event (and this particular race Twitter account seems to bear that out).  Weather can change a lot in that amount of time.


----------



## Veruka

Why does the weather matter so much? Two statements were made, both true. It was rainy, and there were blue skies for the awards ceremony.


----------



## mollie12

Veruka said:


> Why does the weather matter so much? Two statements were made, both true. It was rainy, and there were blue skies for the awards ceremony.


LOL it doesn't, especially to me.  I guess I misinterpreted the tone of your comments.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of Michael and Alicia at a Toronto restaurant this evening:




Happy faces [emoji3][emoji7]


----------



## mollie12

*randi bergman*‏ @randibergman
today i ate pizza sat by the pool and saw michael fassbender and alicia vikander shopping in a convenience store while holding hands


----------



## mollie12

Also:  https://www.instagram.com/p/BWoWt9zAwCG/

At Pai Toronto:

_trish_the_fish_#happybirthday to darling Andrea! #thankyou #michaelfassbender for taking this photo!_


----------



## Just Askin

*Coppa Shell.* Karl Williams did an excellent job to qualify just fourteen hundredths of a second behind the Trofeo Pirelli AM pole sitter.  But, he was followed closely by Dave Musial, who pushed him all the way to the flag, setting his fastest lap late in the session.  Barry Zekelman completed the top three.  Come the afternoon race, Karl Williams maintained his lead to take the win over Barry Zekelman by three seconds.  Michael Fassbender, after a charging drive from sixth in class, claimed his maiden podium in only his third Challenge race, finishing only 15 seconds behind the class winner, an impressive achievement.


I can't believe the official site didn't get a proper pic of Michael in gear and have had to use this generic one


----------



## Just Askin

*Src: allenfung*
*This guys tumblr is amazing *
Please credit allenfung in any use of this pic


----------



## mchris55

Nice job, MF!!


----------



## mollie12




----------



## Veruka

I wonder if she notices that he's looking at the purple shirt and not her. It's a big moment for him, and she came out to support him. Shouldn't he focus on her in celebrating?


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


>



What a lovely pic! Alicia looks so proud of her man [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Dude has his arm up and beaming ready to receive the hug.


----------



## allanrvj

Just Askin said:


> *I love these pictures*
> *
> View attachment 3764917
> View attachment 3764916
> View attachment 3764918
> *


ehr mahr gehrd 

what I would give to be that girl!

I want a boyfriend now! lol


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Dude has his arm up and beaming ready to receive the hug.


Yes, but he's beaming at the guy in the purple shirt, not the girl who flew from Spain to Canada to be there. Maybe he wasn't happy that she chose a few more beach days over being there the whole time.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He's beaming because he won, but listen, believe what you like and stop bothering me.


----------



## Veruka

I'm not doing anything but expressing my opinions, same as everyone else - not directing anything towards you. We're all fans of Michael Fassbender and celebrity gossip, even if we interpret things differently.


----------



## mchris55

Veruka said:


> I wonder if she notices that he's looking at the purple shirt and not her. It's a big moment for him, and she came out to support him. Shouldn't he focus on her in celebrating?


LOL!!! I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## mchris55

Veruka said:


> Yes, but he's beaming at the guy in the purple shirt, not the girl who flew from Spain to Canada to be there. Maybe he wasn't happy that she chose a few more beach days over being there the whole time.


I don't think he cared.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Dude has his arm up and beaming ready to receive the hug.



It's such a sweet tender moment. Gosh they look so much in love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> It's such a sweet tender moment. Gosh they look so much in love [emoji7][emoji7]


I know! 
Do we know when they will move on to Montreal? By the looks of Alicia's luggage, she may be in Canada for a bit.


----------



## Veruka

She might be, but as was pointed out, it's been quite some time since she was home. So that may be a reflection of all the other places she's been instead of the time she'll be in Canada.  I have not seen confirmation yet that Michael is reporting to Xmen now. I think most assume it since he's in Canada - but the production schedule may not call for him yet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I know!
> Do we know when they will move on to Montreal? By the looks of Alicia's luggage, she may be in Canada for a bit.



Yes I reckon Alicia will be staying with Michael for the duration of his stint on the XMen filming; it's clear they don't like being apart from each other, practically inseparable [emoji76][emoji76]

Not sure when they will head to Montreal...pretty soon I reckon, maybe even today?


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


>


This pic is ....

But why is Alicia wearing that strange square thing in her head?  Oh sorry, it was just me seeing something in the pic that wasn't really there


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> This pic is ....
> 
> But why is Alicia wearing that strange square thing in her head?  Oh sorry, it was just me seeing something in the pic that wasn't really there


That happens with a lot of celebrity pictures. Some times, it's true love that is seen but not really there.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> This pic is ....
> 
> But why is Alicia wearing that strange square thing in her head?  Oh sorry, it was just me seeing something in the pic that wasn't really there



Well... what I see is Alicia opening her arms to give her man a congratulatory hug. He's beaming and has his arm open ready to receive it. She looks really proud and full of love for him.

Nothing staged about this pic; taken by a bystander trying to capture an unguarded moment.


----------



## Hackensack

I'm fascinated that there is now a subdivision of body language expertise: line of sight expertise.  I'm looking forward to much interesting analysis in the future.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> I'm fascinated that there is now a subdivision of body language expertise: line of sight expertise.  I'm looking forward to much interesting analysis in the future.


It never ends. There's a story for every scenario except the simple and obvious explanation.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It never ends. There's a story for every scenario except the simple and obvious explanation.


Exactly!  We all have a story we attach, and generally those stories support our narrative. I see a one armed hug while looking at another person to be going through the motions, and others see it as an expression of true love. Sometimes, we get more information - like in the yacht pics there was the one of Alicia's hand on Michaels shoulder that looked like a loving affectionate moment, until the video came out showing he walked right past her, and the narraitve changed to perhaps he had to pee. What I think is important is recognizing that not being there and not knowing them, we all make assumptions but no one knows the truth.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He's holding his helmet in one hand.  The hand on the shoulder is one instance in a sea of days worth of pictures, but go on and keep thinking he hates her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It never ends. There's a story for every scenario except the simple and obvious explanation.



How's about making up a story for this scenario... LOL


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He's holding his helmet in one hand.  The hand on the shoulder is one instance in a sea of days worth of pictures, but go on and keep thinking he hates her.


Theres a vast broad space between hate and devoted to his love queen. I think we'd find Michael somewhere in the middle. I don't see the behavior of a man who is head over heals in love with her, but I also don't see the behavior of a man who hates her (if he hated her, he's a big boy, he wouldn't' be around her). I said it before and I'll say it again - I believe they are a couple. But there are a lot of couples that are together for convenience more than an undying love, and I don't see the undying love emanating from him.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> How's about making up a story for this scenario... LOL
> 
> View attachment 3766172


 That person should have offered them some. And Michael would totally ignore Alicia while she is forced to eat. You know that junky has a raging eating disorder.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That person should have offered them some. And Michael would totally ignore Alicia while she is forced to eat. You know that junky has a raging eating disorder.



Looks like they have arrived in the USA very recently...

https://twitter.com/zoner233/status/887014979236265984


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Looks like they have arrived in the USA very recently...
> 
> https://twitter.com/zoner233/status/887014979236265984


What's he doing and where's the custom person?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He's holding his helmet in one hand.  The hand on the shoulder is one instance in a sea of days worth of pictures, but go on and keep thinking he hates her.



So is there an "alternative narrative" to these pics??




















Sticking my neck out here.... but looks exactly like a man and woman very much in love... Not trying to be presumptuous but I think the vast majority of people see what I see....


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Looks like they have arrived in the USA very recently...
> 
> https://twitter.com/zoner233/status/887014979236265984


May still be in Tornoto but leaving- the tape across the front for guiding people says Toronto Pearson, but the guy who posted it is from NY.



pearlyqueen said:


> So is there an "alternative narrative" to these pics??
> 
> View attachment 3766191
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766192
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766193
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766195
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766196
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking my neck out here.... but looks exactly like a man and woman very much in love... Not trying to be presumptuous but I think the vast majority of people see what I see....



Yes, that's what it looks like. But lets be honest - there are people who make out and are not in love. Pictures can be published of Michael kissing a host of women he's co-starred with, but those are pics where he's performing, not in love. Pics are snapped of college students on spring break making out on boats - but those are drunken hookups and not love. Pics have been snapped of Ryan Seacrest making out with Terri Hatcher, or Taylor Swift making out with a number of guys. Those may have reflected love, or they may have reflected an image that needed to be projected at the time in front of the watchful eye of paparazzi.
As I said, different people can interpret different things from the same pictures. It's not big deal but it's a good idea to be humble enough to accept that assumptions can be wrong.


----------



## Hackensack

It says US pre clearance.  Good luck to them with that!  So obviously he is not needed yet for X-Men, but where is she shooting Freakshift?  LA?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> So is there an "alternative narrative" to these pics??
> 
> View attachment 3766191
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766192
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766193
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766195
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766196
> 
> 
> 
> Sticking my neck out here.... but looks exactly like a man and woman very much in love... Not trying to be presumptuous but I think the vast majority of people see what I see....


You don't understand, but what you are seeing is _hate_ or worse _*indifference*_.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You don't understand, but what you are seeing is _hate_ or worse _*indifference*_.



Ah I see.... it's not possible for them to be in love right? Despite countless pics that demonstrate just that over the past 3 years... not to mention Michael confirming he fell in love with Alicia in interviews...

I'll stick to my comprehension thanks, I recognise love when I see it [emoji7]


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Looks like they have arrived in the USA very recently...
> 
> https://twitter.com/zoner233/status/887014979236265984



Me too - where exactly is the person behind the glass??

It's US pre-clearance, which is notoriously slow...Canadian officials are a lot stricter and love their rules, and sometimes invent rules that even the US doesn't need.  But imo it's still better than doing it in the US unless you are enrolled in some trusted traveller programme.

I love how this guy goes from cursing the line, to freaking out when he figures out MF is in front of him hah.  Also, he's brave to take photos at that point where I'm pretty sure it's not allowed...And why is he saying stupid?  Did he hold up the line?  Lol, because it looks like the person behind the glass stepped out probably to consult someone else.

I don't see Alicia here.  I wonder if the mac and cheese guy saw them while having lunch at the airport, or pre-airport.  Although, said guy is Toronto/NYC based.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah I see.... it's not possible for them to be in love right? Despite countless pics that demonstrate just that over the past 3 years... not to mention Michael confirming he fell in love with Alicia in interviews...
> 
> I'll stick to my comprehension thanks, I recognise love when I see it [emoji7]


You don't like darkness, eh. Seeing the light and wishing the best for people is the way to go. God knows life is hard enough.


----------



## Hackensack

X


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah I see.... it's not possible for them to be in love right? Despite countless pics that demonstrate just that over the past 3 years... not to mention Michael confirming he fell in love with Alicia in interviews...
> 
> I'll stick to my comprehension thanks, I recognise love when I see it [emoji7]



It's very possible for them to be in love. It's also possible for them to be f-buddies. It's also possible for them to be in a relationship, but be open to being with other people too. It's also possible for them to be a PR relationship, though if they are they've been doing it very very very poorly until this month. Lots of things are possible, but again, none of us are close enough to them for them to confide in us, so we don't know the truth.
Michael has also said he lies in interviews. He's also said he keeps his private life private ... but then chooses vacation spots that are loaded with paparazzi. So either he can't be trusted, or doesn't consider his relationship with Alicia to be private.


----------



## Just Askin

*



*
*I see lots of LOVE *
*

*
*




*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

❤️ Is all around us, we just need to want to see it.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> *
> View attachment 3766240
> View attachment 3766238
> View attachment 3766239
> *
> *I see lots of LOVE *
> *
> View attachment 3766242
> *
> *
> View attachment 3766243
> View attachment 3766245
> View attachment 3766244
> View attachment 3766241
> *


What about here:





The are actors. They can express emotion well - both sincere and fake.


----------



## aprilmayjune

very few things in the world are as complicated as people like to make them.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't know how to post gifs, but wanted to leave these here. https://allaboutaliciavikander.tumb...94/fassbedner-alicia-vikander-being-all-cutie


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You don't like darkness, eh. Seeing the light and wishing the best for people is the way to go. God knows life is hard enough.



That's me!

I'm not gullible but I see absolutely zero evidence for any other interpretation than Michael and Alicia are in love. 

I'm not interested in "theories" that can't be supported by anything other than opinion. By that logic every loving couple/marriage in the world can be perceived to be a sham, f. buddies or not monogamous by those who want to be cynical. 

Strange but true... many millions of people do fall in love, stay faithful and build lives together. There is absolutely no reason to suspect that's exactly the situation with Michael and Alicia. Love is what makes the world go around and boy do they both look happy on the strength of it! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

And here I rest my case...


----------



## Just Askin

People do know the difference between acting and real life right 
Like when an actor kisses as another character on stage or screen is different from kissing your partner in real life . Cos I'm just a bit like at a particular comment.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't know how to post gifs, but wanted to leave these here. https://allaboutaliciavikander.tumb...94/fassbedner-alicia-vikander-being-all-cutie


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thank you!  That just put a smile on my face.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> People do know the difference between acting and real life right
> Like when an actor kisses as another character on stage or screen is different from kissing your partner in real life . Cos I'm just a bit like at a particular comment.


Yes. The pictures I responded to were a combination of professional and real life, so I posted a combination of professional and real life. The picture with Marion was a real life pic, and they have never professed to be a couple. It shows that Michael has the ability to look at a woman adoringly and not be in love with her.
Is he in love with Alicia?  There's a good chance he is. My point in all of this is that any of you saying with certainty that you know what their relationship is based on pictures have as much merit as someone else insisting that based on their Cannes chemistry that Michael is in love with Marion. We project what we believe onto pictures we see. There are certainly Vikassy detractors who project a lot onto the pics not posted here where they look miserable. It doesn't bother me at all that people see different things and project different things. I do find it silly when people insist another point of view can't be considered because of a perception formed by pictures.


----------



## Just Askin

I was gonna do the whole Marion and Michael, Macbeth Yada yada....but sometimes it's not worth the energy.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Some of us have had the pleasure of seeing Michael and Alicia together in the flesh, on more than one occasion and for  a decent length of time. They are in love alright, 100% certainty. [emoji173]️


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Some of us have had the pleasure of seeing Michael and Alicia together in the flesh, on more than one occasion and for  a decent length of time. They are in love alright, 100% positive. [emoji173]️



You've mentioned that. But again, they are actors. They can convince people of things. Honestly, when he's promoting movies with female co-stars, he could convince me that he's banging all of them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

So they spend their whole lives acting... hmm.... I think not... and for what possible reason? 

Evidence, not opinions is what I go by.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I was gonna do the whole Marion and Michael, Macbeth Yada yada....but sometimes it's not worth the energy.


Marion is married with two kids, one of them a baby, so people need to stop giving Michael girlfriends and Alicia gay boyfriends just because they can't deal.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Some of us have had the pleasure of seeing Michael and Alicia together in the flesh, on more than one occasion and for  a decent length of time. They are in love alright, 100% certainty. [emoji173]️


Someone asked me if I'd seen Michael and Alicia together at the TAU premiere. I told them yes and described what I'd seen. They started being not so very nice to me the very next day! Suppose you have to let some people get on with it. I wish some people would do that here. I know what I saw. No amount of crazy theories across the internet are gonna change my mind.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Marion is married with two kids, one of them a baby, so people need to stop giving Michael girlfriends and Alicia gay boyfriends just because they can't deal.


I think you missed my point. I was not saying that Michael has something going on with Marion. I was saying there are pictures of them looking very close with incredible chemistry despite the fact they are NOT together.


----------



## Just Askin

If it was a promo of their relationship that night they are crap at it. I saw them in a doorway leading into a corridor. Why would they not use the stage in front of hundreds of people. I can't deal with this...
Five minutes attention time is up for today.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I really don't care about your point. I'm here for Michael and Alicia!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I really don't care about your point. I'm here for Michael and Alicia!



Evidence.....not opinions.... unfounded ones at that!

On the plus side I've had an excuse to post my evidence........lots of beautiful pics of our loved up couple [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Someone asked me if I'd seen Michael and Alicia together at the TAU premiere. I told them yes and described what I'd seen. They started being not so very nice to me the very next day! Suppose you have to let some people get on with it.* I wish some people would do that here. I know what I saw. No amount of crazy theories across the internet are gonna change my mind.*



I completely agree. Everyone is going to express their points of view - it's the fun of social media! I don't really understand the need to attack people who express a view you disagree with, or to categorize it as attacking, offensive, slanderous, etc. Why not just accept people see things differently?



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I really don't care about your point. I'm here for Michael and Alicia!



But you keep responding, eluding to me being offensive, etc. Why not just focus on Michael in Michaels thread, and Alicia in Alicias thread?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Marion is married with two kids, one of them a baby, so people need to stop giving Michael girlfriends and Alicia gay boyfriends just because they can't deal.



Beggars belief that some people stoop to this.....


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Beggars belief that some people stoop to this.....


Who stooped to what?  A picture was posted to demonstrate that two people who are NOT in love can appear so in a picture.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oldies but goodies!


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oldies but goodies!



The New York pics were a great photo shoot!


----------



## JaneWT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oldies but goodies!


Oh I loved Michael's look in these pics.  That blue really is his colour!  Some of the best photos I have ever seen of him.


----------



## JaneWT

Michael's grin in those racing pics!!  The man's mega-watt smile is totally off the scale in these, even by HIS standards!  Fantastic to see him so ecstatic!


----------



## Just Askin

When people talk like you don't know what they are saying about you personally, Alicia, Michael and the rest of PF on their tumblr site


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Michael's grin in those racing pics!!  The man's mega-watt smile is totally off the scale in these, even by HIS standards!  Fantastic to see him so ecstatic!


Kid at Christmas...


----------



## Just Askin

Snowman trailer due this week right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oldies but goodies!



Truth be told, I've never seen Michael look so happy and content since he's been with Alicia. Many many other people have said the same, and some of them have met him in pre Alicia times!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Snowman trailer due this week right?



Wednesday I believe! [emoji3]


----------



## JaneWT

So, The Snowman trailer is (supposedly) less than 48 hours away.  I know I bang on about this film, but it's exciting to know there's another movie of Michael's being released soon that isn't either an X-Men or a sequel/prequel.  Well, it WOULD be exciting if there was a little more promo/enthusiasm for it...

I am no fan of the source material, but I'm looking forward to the trailer release on Wednesday and seeing how Alfredson has set the tone and all.


----------



## JaneWT

Oops!  Crossover Snowman comments.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Truth be told, I've never seen Michael look so happy and content since he's been with Alicia. Many many other people have said the same, and some of them have met him in pre Alicia times!


Before I stumbled upon here and started chatting with you gals, I used to think she was too good for him, and that's despite knowing he's a major talent.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Wednesday I believe! [emoji3]



*Yesssss!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

JaneWT said:


> So, The Snowman trailer is (supposedly) less than 48 hours away.  I know I bang on about this film, but it's exciting to know there's another movie of Michael's being released soon that isn't either an X-Men or a sequel/prequel.  Well, it WOULD be exciting if there was a little more promo/enthusiasm for it...
> 
> I am no fan of the source material, but I'm looking forward to the trailer release on Wednesday and seeing how Alfredson has set the tone and all.


I'm also very curious even though I'm not too sure on the material, but I love Tomas and want to be there for Michael.


----------



## gingerglory

> *鍾鍾鍾子_Zoner*‏ @*Zoner233* 2h2 hours ago
> Replying to @*Zoner233*
> Michael was like... tried to push his MacBook into the full basket during security and I was like "who was this silly dude."



guess that's why. LOL.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Before I stumbled upon here and started chatting with you gals, I used to think she was too good for him, and that's despite knowing he's a major talent.



Tut tut... how could you think that! Michael is a lovely man [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> So, The Snowman trailer is (supposedly) less than 48 hours away.  I know I bang on about this film, but it's exciting to know there's another movie of Michael's being released soon that isn't either an X-Men or a sequel/prequel.  Well, it WOULD be exciting if there was a little more promo/enthusiasm for it...
> 
> I am no fan of the source material, but I'm looking forward to the trailer release on Wednesday and seeing how Alfredson has set the tone and all.



Ooh I found the book very engrossing, a real page turner!! Can see the film being in the Scandi-Noir style.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Tut tut... how could you think that! Michael is a lovely man [emoji7]


Well, you have to start somewhere, lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, you have to start somewhere, lol



Hmmm, hope you're more enlightened now? And he does love your girl real hard...


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Before I stumbled upon here and started chatting with you gals, I used to think she was too good for him, and that's despite knowing he's a major talent.


Been admiring the skills and lusting after this dude since about 2009/10. So I was the opposite. I was always cool with whoever he was with. But this one seemed different and I was like....don't mess with my boy. I knew she was talented from what I'd seen but knew nothing else about her. 3 yrs later I love her to bits. They are seriously the only celeb couple I've ever gushed over. I want baby's, weddings, the whole thing now


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Truth be told, I've never seen Michael look so happy and content since he's been with Alicia. Many many other people have said the same, and some of them have met him in pre Alicia times!


And others have said the opposite, and talk about how unhappy they look together. I've heard people who sat next to them in restaurants say their conversations are extremely boring like they don't have much to talk about. Which is the truth? No one knows because we don't know  them!


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm also very curious even though I'm not too sure on the material, but I love Tomas and want to be there for Michael.


The book is great - if you enjoy detective / mystery type books I'd recommend checking it out. Lots of twists and turns.


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Before I stumbled upon here and started chatting with you gals, I used to think she was too good for him, and that's despite knowing he's a major talent.


I can understand that perception. He doens't come across as the kind of guy who would spend a lot of time at the ballet or fashion shows, and she doesn't seem like the kind of girl who'd spend a lot of time at the race track or jumping out of planes. Some people are drawn together because they are alike, and others are drawn together for entirely different reasons.


----------



## Selayang430

They are together! Source- weibo


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## readingnook

It's the same airport woman too.


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> It's the same airport woman too.



Could be assistant in Canada? If airport staff won't help until carry luggage to cab.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> They are together! Source- weibo
> View attachment 3766555
> View attachment 3766556
> View attachment 3766557
> View attachment 3766558



Of course they are together! Aren't they always [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


>



Love how Michael carries his helmet himself, very precious!

We know they are headed to the USA... wonder whereabouts?


----------



## Selayang430

Struggling with passport and air ticket + immigration form. Alicia is cool!
	

		
			
		

		
	








Source: weibo


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Of course they are together! Aren't they always [emoji7]



No.  They weren't together at the Oscars. Or the DGAs. Or for quite a bit of last year when they were each filming movies. Or when Michael was promoting Assassins Creed or Alien Covenant. Or when Michael's sister threw him a birthday party and invited everyone he's close to. Or when Michael was racing in California. Or when he was racing in Germany.  They've been together more this year than in the past, but no - definitely not always together.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Tut tut... how could you think that! Michael is a lovely man [emoji7]


He most certainly is, and I don't believe Alicia would go out with an *******, so I'm a convert.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Ah but Alicia couldn't get away from set in Cape Town...and who did Michael spend his actual birthday with.... not his family but his beloved. Filming and promo is tough but they try to schedule in visits and Michael of course accompanied Alicia to Japan for her promo tour. Never apart for very long these lovebirds!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Does Michael also have a LV bag or is he carrying Alicia's?


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Ah but Alicia couldn't get away from set in Cape Town...and who did Michael spend his actual birthday with.... not his family but his beloved. Filming and promo is tough but they try to schedule in visits and Michael of course accompanied Alicia to Japan for her promo tour. Never apart for very long these lovebirds!



Didn't say there weren't reasons for them to be apart. Just that the assertion that they are always together is not accurate.



pearlyqueen said:


> Does Michael also have a LV bag or is he carrying Alicia's?
> 
> View attachment 3766595


I believe he's carrying hers. Never seen him with one before, and when the twitter pic was snapped, he only had the black bag and helmet


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Does Michael also have a LV bag or is he carrying Alicia's?
> 
> View attachment 3766595


What's hers is his and all that jazz!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Does Michael also have a LV bag or is he carrying Alicia's?
> 
> View attachment 3766595



I bet he carried one of her bags. No wonder he's struggling with immigration form etc - no free hand! [emoji14][emoji1][emoji3]
When he travels alone, he is more relax with fewer hand-carried bags

When travel alone
View attachment 3766597


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What's hers is his and all that jazz!



Even his helmet....sorry, couldn't resist... [emoji14]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Even his helmet....sorry, couldn't resist... [emoji14]


Maybe she doesn't want the helmet.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Even his helmet....sorry, couldn't resist... [emoji14]


Well it wasn't jazz I saw first read...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Maybe she doesn't want the helmet.



I bet she does.... [emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well it wasn't jazz I saw first read...



I had to re-read jazz and nuts too.. [emoji14]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I bet she does.... [emoji6]


 I bet she does!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Maybe she doesn't want the helmet.


....


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Maybe she doesn't want the helmet.


Good point. She does have Tulip Fever.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> ....


I took a detour, but I'm here!


----------



## pearlyqueen

This lady was on the same flight as Michael and Alicia, from Toronto to LAX


----------



## Just Askin

*The Snowman...I am so excited about this..roll on October *
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

Think this book will have to come back off the shelf this evening


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Ooh I found the book very engrossing, a real page turner!! Can see the film being in the Scandi-Noir style.



Yes I agree, the book is a real page turner and Harry's a great character - I am expecting Michael to bring him brilliantly to life on screen.   I also have every faith that Alfredson will depict the dark, sparse tone beautifully.  

I'm just a little concerned about the plot.  There's a lot of plot.  A lot of twists and turns.  It worked fine as a novel but I admit that I am struggling to see how it will translate coherently and believably into a film.  Still, the screenwriters are a talented pair so I'm sure they've created a great script.  And nobody else who has read the book seems to have the same concerns, so I'm possibly thinking nonsense! 

Anyway, bring it on.  Massively looking forward to finally seeing the trailer tomorrow!


----------



## JaneWT

Loving the posters.


----------



## aprilmayjune

JaneWT said:


> Yes I agree, the book is a real page turner and Harry's a great character - I am expecting Michael to bring him brilliantly to life on screen.   I also have every faith that Alfredson will depict the dark, sparse tone beautifully.
> 
> I'm just a little concerned about the plot.  There's a lot of plot.  A lot of twists and turns.  It worked fine as a novel but I admit that I am struggling to see how it will translate coherently and believably into a film.  Still, the screenwriters are a talented pair so I'm sure they've created a great script.  And nobody else who has read the book seems to have the same concerns, so I'm possibly thinking nonsense!
> 
> Anyway, bring it on.  Massively looking forward to finally seeing the trailer tomorrow!


fwiw the snowman is the most filmable of the whole series. imagine if they'd picked the redeemer or even worse the leopard 

i mean in my perfect world this movie makes bank and the whole series gets optioned for an hbo miniseries, which is really a better format for telling these kinds of stories


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> fwiw the snowman is the most filmable of the whole series. imagine if they'd picked the redeemer or even worse the leopard
> 
> i mean in my perfect world this movie makes bank and the whole series gets optioned for an hbo miniseries, which is really a better format for telling these kinds of stories


Agree about it being the most filmable and hoping more are made. Not so sure about the HBO format. I'd love to see maybe another 2 or so as films. 
Time to begin again...


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Agree about it being the most filmable and hoping more are made. Not so sure about the HBO format. I'd love to see maybe another 2 or so as films.
> Time to begin again...
> View attachment 3767550


goddamn where did you get that??


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael's varying travel clothes photographed at airports over recent years, ranging from a tad scruffy to suave. 










Anyone have a favourite look?


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael's varying travel clothes photographed at airports over recent years, ranging from a tad scruffy to suave.
> 
> View attachment 3767596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767598
> 
> 
> Anyone have a favourite look?


burberry coat for sure (though i desperately want to fix that collar lol)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I like the disheveled shorts and blue shirt from last summer.  He threw on that outfit real quick by the looks of it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> burberry coat for sure (though i desperately want to fix that collar lol)



Burberry coat is my favourite too, very suave.....but I have a soft spot for the white trousers/black t-shirt ensemble.


----------



## mollie12

I like the blue sweater with the collar.


----------



## Hackensack

White slacks, black tee, and bedhead.  That was when he flew to the US to do 12yas.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> *The Snowman...I am so excited about this..roll on October *
> *
> View attachment 3767219
> *


I'm so looking forward to the fall!


----------



## Just Askin

Both the pics with shorts. More so the older one cos I know he's wearing flip flops.


----------



## mollie12

Somehow I'd never noticed how much he's swinging "loose" in this Trespass Against Us gifset.  
https://fassy-stuff.tumblr.com/post/157818100401/michael-fassbender-trespass-against-us


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Somehow I'd never noticed how much he's swinging "loose" in this Trespass Against Us gifset.
> https://fassy-stuff.tumblr.com/post/157818100401/michael-fassbender-trespass-against-us



Lol, I'm surprised you hadn't noticed, it's kind of eye catching...


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I'm surprised you hadn't noticed, it's kind of eye catching...



Yeah, I don't know how I did either.  It's almost egregiously obvious.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I'm surprised you hadn't noticed, it's kind of eye catching...


Literally ...if your standing in the wrong place!


----------



## Just Askin

Gotta luv a pair of trackies on the right bod.


----------



## Morgane

BTW I've seen a lot of very cute TAU gifs with the kids.



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3767268
> 
> Think this book will have to come back off the shelf this evening
> 
> View attachment 3767276
> 
> View attachment 3767277


This is my favorite one. Creepy..



Hackensack said:


> White slacks, black tee, and bedhead.  That was when he flew to the US to do 12yas.


His face is the highlight. 




Just Askin said:


> *
> View attachment 3766240
> View attachment 3766238
> View attachment 3766239
> *
> *I see lots of LOVE *
> *
> View attachment 3766242
> *
> *
> View attachment 3766243
> View attachment 3766245
> View attachment 3766244
> View attachment 3766241
> *


Among the Venice FF pics,these ones are also very cute and rarely reposted:































Worth a repost


----------



## Morgane

Veruka said:


> Yes. The pictures I responded to were a combination of professional and real life, so I posted a combination of professional and real life. The picture with Marion was a real life pic, and they have never professed to be a couple*. It shows that Michael has the ability to look at a woman adoringly and not be in love with her.*
> Is he in love with Alicia?  There's a good chance he is. My point in all of this is that any of you saying with certainty that you know what their relationship is based on pictures have as much merit as someone else insisting that based on their Cannes chemistry that Michael is in love with Marion. We project what we believe onto pictures we see. There are certainly Vikassy detractors who project a lot onto the pics not posted here where they look miserable. It doesn't bother me at all that people see different things and project different things. I do find it silly when people insist another point of view can't be considered because of a perception formed by pictures.


I guess this proves that people see and project different things.. because I just see Cotillard saying/whispering something. If I have to choose some  cute/funny interactions,it's the AOL Build series for AC. 



pearlyqueen said:


> Ah but Alicia couldn't get away from set in Cape Town...and who did Michael spend his actual birthday with.... not his family but his beloved. Filming and promo is tough but they try to schedule in visits and Michael of course accompanied Alicia to Japan for her promo tour. Never apart for very long these lovebirds!


Obviously,she couldn't get away from set,but it didn't even make sense if he was going to spend his birthday with her in any case.




Just Askin said:


> Kid at Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766380


He looks so happy! Very good result!
About the Ferrari Challenge,I wouldn't exclude that he's actually paying for something,like his driving lessons.


----------



## Just Askin

I've put a load of pics to a song and made a completely cheesy vid on tumblr...makes ME smile anyway 
https://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/162905921082/totally-cheesy-videostunning-couple


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Agree about it being the most filmable and hoping more are made. Not so sure about the HBO format. I'd love to see maybe another 2 or so as films.
> Time to begin again...
> View attachment 3767550



Ha.  If HBO does it there's sure to be sex and nudity!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I've put a load of pics to a song and made a completely cheesy vid on tumblr...makes ME smile anyway
> https://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/162905921082/totally-cheesy-videostunning-couple



Love it [emoji173]️ Really captures just how much in love Michael and Alicia are [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## miss clare

Trailer for THE SNOWMAN


----------



## Veruka

miss clare said:


> Trailer for THE SNOWMAN



This is going to be one of those movies I plan my weekend around making sure I can see it.


----------



## Hackensack

miss clare said:


> Trailer for THE SNOWMAN



Really impressive and atmospheric, and it looks as if they've captured the creepiness of the book.


----------



## gingerglory

That's an awesome trailer. I can't wait for the movie! I haven't read the book yet because I don't want to know who the killer is before I watch the movie. But I guess by the look of it, the trailer captured the thriller feeling very well.


----------



## jooa

Michael as Harry Hole is so disappointing  He looks just like regular MF, nothing like the guy from the books. I know it's just a trailer but I'm sad, really sad because the atmosphere of the books has gone, the charisma of the hero completely disappeared, it just looks like a regular American thriller, nothing special.


----------



## Veruka

jooa said:


> Michael as Harry Hole is so disappointing  He looks just like regular MF, nothing like the guy from the books. I know it's just a trailer but I'm sad, really sad because the atmosphere of the books has gone, the charisma of the hero completely disappeared, it just looks like a regular American thriller, nothing special.


I've heard that from a few other people. When I read the book, I already knew he was playing the part, so I pictured him in it. I know that Harry is described as being a larger guy, so that part doesn't fit. But I will say that while I was swayed by picturing him from the start, there really wasn't much of anything in the character that I read and couldn't accept being in Michael's voice. I think he's believable as an alcoholic, smoking, imperfect in his relationships with women, accomplished  but not quite all together man. So in that respect, I think he works in the part.


----------



## Just Askin

The trailer has only heightened my excitement for this film. I do now picture Harry looking like Michael but I think that's unavoidable once we have been given an actual visual of a character. Short of plastic surgery I'm not sure what could be done to change that. I think Michael is more than talented enough to deliver Harry Hole to us. I love that the trailer wasn't solely focused on Harry but gave a wider view of the essential characters, including the setting.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Do I smell Oscar... I'm going to keep an eye out for the competition!


----------



## jooa

^^ He was very tall yet very skinny, blond and really a mess of a man, with the face with  scars, wrinkled skin, reddish eyes, very short hair, almost shaved. His figure overwhelmed his surroundings, he was fascinating and a little scary at the same time. All I see in the trailer is just MF, the same like from the paps pics


----------



## aprilmayjune

jooa said:


> ^^ He was very tall yet very skinny, blond and really a mess of a man, with the face with  scars, wrinkled skin, reddish eyes, very short hair, almost shaved. His figure overwhelmed his surroundings, he was fascinating and a little scary at the same time. All I see in the trailer is just MF, the same like from the paps pics


blond cropped hair aside, in all fairness he is supposed to be in relatively good shape (for harry anyway) at the beginning of the snowman--working out, etc.,--and the scars come in later books.


----------



## Veruka

Take the appearance out of it, and I think that Harry's personality profile works for Michael.  Smoker who drinks too much, is not always faithful to women, lives in a place that is a bit of a mess, highly respected at his job but does not always do things the traditional or expected way - check.


----------



## aprilmayjune

i did think they would say his name in the trailer though, just to get that pronunciation thing out of the way at once


----------



## jooa

^^ But I don't want to think about real person MF, it's a trap for the actors when real life and film life is one and the same and people can not separate one from the other. I want to see someone from the books, who is played by an actor who can reflect character and I can forget who he is, where he lives and how he looks in private life.


----------



## Just Askin

Maybe they should have beat him up, made him learn Norwegian and then put him through a taffy pulling machine. That would've taken care of the superficiality problem. Then all we need to do is check our imagination in whilst picking up a copy of the book on entry to the cinema and all will be cushdy!


----------



## Veruka

jooa said:


> ^^ But I don't want to think about real person MF, it's a trap for the actors when real life and film life is one and the same and people can not separate one from the other. I want to see someone from the books, who is played by an actor who can reflect character and I can forget who he is, where he lives and how he looks in private life.


I appreciate that, and I think that Michael certainy has that ability. I didn't see Michael in Steve Jobs (other than noticing that Steve Jobs was incredibly hot). I didn't see Michael in Carl Jung. I don't see him in most of the roles he plays - I think he's got a great ability to get lost in a character. His mannerisms, walk, etc change from character to character so he's not really ever seen as "Michael Fassbender is ..." in the same way many movie stars are (contrast to George Clooney delivering key lines with the exact same head tilt in every role he's ever played). I make the comparisons of Harry to Michael's real life not to say Michael doesn't have to act for the role, but to say that it's believable that a man who looks like Michael would have those traits ... since he does in real life. There's a blurred line there, I acknowledge. But that's how I see it.


----------



## jooa

aprilmayjune said:


> blond cropped hair aside, in all fairness he is supposed to be in relatively good shape (for harry anyway) at the beginning of the snowman--working out, etc.,--and the scars come in later books.


 It's 7th book from the series. He is more than 40 years old. He has scars on his face (not as big as after "The Leopard"), he's still alcoholic, he drinks, he smokes and it all appears on his face and in his body.


----------



## Veruka

jooa said:


> It's 7th book from the series. He is more than 40 years old. He has scars on his face (not as big as after "The Leopard"), he's still alcoholic, he drinks, he smokes and it all appears on his face and in his body.


Isn't it reasonable to say that the lines on Michael's actual face are from smoking?


----------



## mollie12

It's kind of hilarious that I see people all over the internet say that MF looks over 50.  And he does have scars on his face, far more than a normal Hollywood actor.  And he's one of the few Hollywood actors whose smoking you can see on his face.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## jooa

Veruka said:


> I appreciate that, and I think that Michael certainy has that ability. I didn't see Michael in Steve Jobs (other than noticing that Steve Jobs was incredibly hot). I didn't see Michael in Carl Jung. I don't see him in most of the roles he plays - I think he's got a great ability to get lost in a character. His mannerisms, walk, etc change from character to character so he's not really ever seen as "Michael Fassbender is ..." in the same way many movie stars are (contrast to George Clooney delivering key lines with the exact same head tilt in every role he's ever played). I make the comparisons of Harry to Michael's real life not to say Michael doesn't have to act for the role, but to say that it's believable that a man who looks like Michael would have those traits ... since he does in real life. There's a blurred line there, I acknowledge. But that's how I see it.


I didn't see MF in Steve Jobs either and I saw documentary about real Steve Jobs. MF was very good in it, I agree. In the trailer for "The Snowman" he just didn't clic with my expectations, he was just MF and I probably wanted something more.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don't understand this strong objection to a character we've only seen a clip of? I know when you read you have a specific image of a character in your head, but please keep an open mind and give the movie a chance. If after seeing the finished product you are still disappointed, it should make for a fascinating discussion, but I think our reaction is premature. That's my two cents anyway.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't understand this strong objection to a character we've only seen a clip of? I know when you read you have a specific image of a character in your head, but please keep an open mind and give the movie a chance. If after seeing the finished product you are still disappointed, it should make for a fascinating discussion, but I think our reaction is premature. That's my two cents anyway.


It's okay to want to give him an Oscar based on a two minute collection of clips, but not to say that it doesn't capture a person's visual from the book?  I can understand waiting to judge until seeing the full movie. I can understand judging based on the trailer. But I don't understand the notion that it's okay to judge as long as it's positive, but not if a judgement is not glowing. I vote judge away - it's why they release it!


----------



## Hackensack

I thought the trailer looked terrific.  They captured the atmosphere, the sense of foreboding, made good use of the Norwegian setting.  Michael looked terrific.


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't understand this strong objection to a character we've only seen a clip of? I know when you read you have a specific image of a character in your head, but please keep an open mind and give the movie a chance. If after seeing the finished product you are still disappointed, it should make for a fascinating discussion, but I think our reaction is premature. That's my two cents anyway.


I agree. We see very little in the trailer. And  we should take into account that trailers are often misleading.
Alfredson's TTSS is a perfect example.  I've not read the book,so I don't have any opinion about his casting,but he has proved that he's even able to embody a real-life figure loooking nothing like him.
The trailer does a great job selling the movie,imo. It's creepy,tense and I see some great shots. I remember some pics when they were filming and those landscapes were amazing. Dion Beebe  also inspires confidence.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Veruka said:


> It's okay to want to give him an Oscar based on a two minute collection of clips, but not to say that it doesn't capture a person's visual from the book?  I can understand waiting to judge until seeing the full movie. I can understand judging based on the trailer. But I don't understand the notion that it's okay to judge as long as it's positive, but not if a judgement is not glowing. I vote judge away - it's why they release it!


That comment was made in jest, but of course I have to explain that to you.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> .


Yes I feel lost for words too sometimes


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That comment was made in jest, but of course I have to explain that to you.


Or, just accept that not everyone has the same opinion and then it's all good. I think that a trailer eliciting both positive and negative responses is a very positive sign. I think that firm opinions of the movie show the trailer brought something to the table. I'd rather it be that way than to provoke indifference.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> It's kind of hilarious that I see people all over the internet say that MF looks over 50.  And he does have scars on his face, far more than a normal Hollywood actor.  And he's one of the few Hollywood actors whose smoking you can see on his face.



Michael looks younger in the flesh than in some photographs that accentuate lines on his face. He actually looks late 30's - early 40's, the age he should look!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I thought the trailer looked terrific.  They captured the atmosphere, the sense of foreboding, made good use of the Norwegian setting.  Michael looked terrific.



I totally agree! 

What I've seen so far in the trailer is exactly how I imagined the story, locations and atmosphere whilst reading the book. I already knew Michael was playing Harry so obviously pictured him in the role - which was no hardship!

I notice all the characters we heard speaking are using English accents; Michael has no problem with that but I was impressed with J.K. Simmons - sounds very authentic. 

I'm expecting this to be a really chilling film with a Scandi-Noir feel.... can't wait to see it!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3768560
> 
> View attachment 3768565


He looks so in love with her. They can't keep their hands off each other.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3768560
> 
> View attachment 3768565


I suppose that would be a scene with Gainsbourg?  I did see some photos during the filming that showed Fassbender with a young boy, who would be her son.


----------



## Veruka

Hackensack said:


> I suppose that would be a scene with Gainsbourg?  I did see some photos during the filming that showed Fassbender with a young boy, who would be her son.


Yes, Gainsbourg plays Rakel who is Harry's ex who he is still somewhat friendly with. She has a son and Harry is a father figure to the son.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3768560
> 
> View attachment 3768565


is he having sex or unconscious bc tbh i can see it both ways 

(either way i'm into it)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He's so in love he's unconscious. Can we please not spoiling the movie for those who haven't read the book?


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He's so in love he's unconscious. Can we please not spoiling the movie for those who haven't read the book?


Agreed--I read the book before I knew Michael was going to be in it, so I wasn't able to make the choice to read or not.  Those of us who have read it should be careful even of inadvertent revelations!  I'll take that to heart myself from now on.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Agreed--I read the book before I knew Michael was going to be in it, so I wasn't able to make the choice to read or not.  Those of us who have read it should be careful even of inadvertent revelations!  I'll take that to heart myself from now on.


Thank you, and much appreciated!


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He's so in love he's unconscious. Can we please not spoiling the movie for those who haven't read the book?


Identifying who characters are is not a spoiler. If I hear a movie is about woman who has a husband and two kids, that's a description of characters - not an outline of the plot.


----------



## Just Askin

Today I took a wonder around Fassydom to get the feel of the reaction to The Snowman trailer. Got a bit sidetracked by some of the obvious stuff. Came across an absolute gem so want to share it. 
When people are looking for anything about Michael to hate on ...



I'm not sure what's funnier. The tortoiseshell bit or the response ???


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Today I took a wonder around Fassydom to get the feel of the reaction to The Snowman trailer. Got a bit sidetracked by some of the obvious stuff. Came across an absolute gem so want to share it.
> When people are looking for anything about Michael to hate on ...
> 
> View attachment 3768733
> 
> I'm not sure what's funnier. The tortoiseshell bit or the response ???



How bizarre! I actually like his sunglasses but if I didn't I wouldn't consider it my place to rubbish them or randomly label him like that!

What was the overall Snowman reaction btw?


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Today I took a wonder around Fassydom to get the feel of the reaction to The Snowman trailer. Got a bit sidetracked by some of the obvious stuff. Came across an absolute gem so want to share it.
> When people are looking for anything about Michael to hate on ...
> 
> View attachment 3768733
> 
> I'm not sure what's funnier. The tortoiseshell bit or the response ???


For me, the funniest part is "hers are hideous too but I don't care anything about her."  Sure you don't.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> How bizarre! I actually like his sunglasses but if I didn't I wouldn't consider it my place to rubbish them or randomly label him like that!
> 
> What was the overall Snowman reaction btw?


It's the assumption that he'd be wearing real tortoise shell that kills me. What century are we in ?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> It's the assumption that he'd be wearing real tortoise shell that kills me. What century are we in ?


That was my reaction: does she realize it's plastic?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Today I took a wonder around Fassydom to get the feel of the reaction to The Snowman trailer. Got a bit sidetracked by some of the obvious stuff. Came across an absolute gem so want to share it.
> When people are looking for anything about Michael to hate on ...
> 
> View attachment 3768733
> 
> I'm not sure what's funnier. The tortoiseshell bit or the response ???



Seriously tortoise shell?! Why not say it is crab shell? Or make it more expensive lobster shell? Oh, there is 'save the tortoise! [emoji38][emoji3]
Made of pearl maybe. Whatever organic shell is just too bizarre


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That was my reaction: does she realize it's plastic?


And does the host correct the mistake? No, they go of on something totally random as if they too don't understand tortoise shell refers to the pattern. So glad Michael doesn't have any social media sites


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Today I took a wonder around Fassydom to get the feel of the reaction to The Snowman trailer. Got a bit sidetracked by some of the obvious stuff. Came across an absolute gem so want to share it.
> When people are looking for anything about Michael to hate on ...
> 
> View attachment 3768733
> 
> I'm not sure what's funnier. The tortoiseshell bit or the response ???


Well yeah ... there are some fans who are giddy over his cancer causing habit because it hails from Sweden. There are others bothered by it because of the whole cancer thing.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Agree about it being the most filmable and hoping more are made. Not so sure about the HBO format. I'd love to see maybe another 2 or so as films.
> Time to begin again...
> View attachment 3767550


Oooh.  How did you get advance copy?


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Oooh.  How did you get advance copy?


Came across it on Ebay about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Just Askin

Sweden is the only country to have reached the WHO goal of reducing cigarette smoking to less than 20% of the adult population. Sweden has one of the most effective anti- smoking policies in Europe, measured by the significant reduction of the numbers of smokers. Snus has played an important role in achieving this goal, since 54% of the snus consumers are ex-smokers. Snus is used by 20% of Swedish males and by 2% of Swedish females and consumption is increasing. If snus was not available these people might still have been cigarette smokers.

The evidence available demonstrates:


 That snus is significantly less harmful to health than was previously thought when it was banned by the European Union in 1991 and


 That snus can play a constructive role in a tobacco related harm reduction strategy. Health risks associated with moist snuff - Swedish snus and scientific evidence

As stated above, a significant body of scientific evidence now clearly shows that the health risks associated with snus use are significantly lower than those associated with cigarette smoking (this may be understandable since the snus user is not exposed to the toxic pyrolysis products generated by cigarette smoking). The European Commission has recognised this. The proposed Directive on tobacco labelling, endorsed by both the European Council and the Parliament, clearly distinguishes between the health warnings for cigarettes and for smokeless tobacco.

The health warning on smokeless tobacco is proposed to be changed to “This product can damage your health and create addiction” instead of the present requirement “Smokeless tobacco damages health seriously” and ”Causes cancer”. The Commission’s moderation of the health warning reflects the scientific consensus, which has developed over the past 10 years. Several, independent, scientific studies have looked at the health patterns of Swedish users of snus and found that the product is not associated with cancer.

Cancer

Swedish snus does not increase the risk of dysplastic changes and is not a risk factor for oral or gastric cancer.

The key findings of the scientific studies are:

 High daily use of snus gives rise to oral mucosal changes, which are reversible after cessation of snus use (4). The probability of these lesions to transform into cancer appears to be low (5).


 No statistically significant association between oral cancer and snus use was observed in two epidemiological case-control studies. It was also shown that tobacco smoking and alcohol intake had a strong interactive effect on the risk of carcinoma (6,7). 
Src:http://www.who.int/tobacco/framework/public_hearings/swedish_match_ab.pdf

Some people waste so much time dealing in fiction they find it impossible to see the facts.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> How bizarre! I actually like his sunglasses but if I didn't I wouldn't consider it my place to rubbish them or randomly label him like that!
> 
> What was the overall Snowman reaction btw?


As you know I can't stand paid critics. So I like to check the You Tubers and real people blogs. It seems overwhelmingly  positive. People seem pleased , saying that it went beyond their expectations and can't wait to see the film.


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.pressreader.com/ireland/irish-independent-weekend-review/20170429/281676844805860
Irish Independent 29/4/17. 
 Jo Nesbø's thoughts on Michael Fassbender as Harry Hole.

Nesbo doesn’t get a say in how the adaptation will turn out (although he did meet Fassbender, on the last day of shooting in Oslo), but he approves of this casting choice.
“He’s a terrific actor, and I’ve been a fan since I saw him in Shame , so I’m looking forward to that,” he says. “I always said that anyone can play Harry as long as they’re a good actor. They don’t need to be a certain height, or have blonde hair and blue eyes, they just need to be a good actor. And Michael definitely has the talent for it.”


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Sweden is the only country to have reached the WHO goal of reducing cigarette smoking to less than 20% of the adult population. Sweden has one of the most effective anti- smoking policies in Europe, measured by the significant reduction of the numbers of smokers. Snus has played an important role in achieving this goal, since 54% of the snus consumers are ex-smokers. Snus is used by 20% of Swedish males and by 2% of Swedish females and consumption is increasing. If snus was not available these people might still have been cigarette smokers.
> 
> The evidence available demonstrates:
> 
> 
> That snus is significantly less harmful to health than was previously thought when it was banned by the European Union in 1991 and
> 
> 
> That snus can play a constructive role in a tobacco related harm reduction strategy. Health risks associated with moist snuff - Swedish snus and scientific evidence
> 
> As stated above, a significant body of scientific evidence now clearly shows that the health risks associated with snus use are significantly lower than those associated with cigarette smoking (this may be understandable since the snus user is not exposed to the toxic pyrolysis products generated by cigarette smoking). The European Commission has recognised this. The proposed Directive on tobacco labelling, endorsed by both the European Council and the Parliament, clearly distinguishes between the health warnings for cigarettes and for smokeless tobacco.
> 
> The health warning on smokeless tobacco is proposed to be changed to “This product can damage your health and create addiction” instead of the present requirement “Smokeless tobacco damages health seriously” and ”Causes cancer”. The Commission’s moderation of the health warning reflects the scientific consensus, which has developed over the past 10 years. Several, independent, scientific studies have looked at the health patterns of Swedish users of snus and found that the product is not associated with cancer.
> 
> Cancer
> 
> Swedish snus does not increase the risk of dysplastic changes and is not a risk factor for oral or gastric cancer.
> 
> The key findings of the scientific studies are:
> High daily use of snus gives rise to oral mucosal changes, which are reversible after cessation of snus use (4). The probability of these lesions to transform into cancer appears to be low (5).
> 
> 
> No statistically significant association between oral cancer and snus use was observed in two epidemiological case-control studies. It was also shown that tobacco smoking and alcohol intake had a strong interactive effect on the risk of carcinoma (6,7).
> Src:http://www.who.int/tobacco/framework/public_hearings/swedish_match_ab.pdf
> 
> Some people waste so much time dealing in fiction they find it impossible to see the facts.


Smoking isn't the concern - cancer is. Trading lung cancer for oral cancer is not seen as a win. When the word oral is associated with Michael, many prefer it's for other reasons.


----------



## Just Askin

*Cancer 

Swedish snus does not increase the risk of dysplastic changes and is not a risk factor for oral or gastric cancer. 

The key findings of the scientific studies are: *
*  High daily use of snus gives rise to oral mucosal changes, which are reversible after cessation of snus use (4). The probability of these lesions to transform into cancer appears to be low (5). *
*  No statistically significant association between oral cancer and snus use was observed in two epidemiological case-control studies. It was also shown that tobacco smoking and alcohol intake had a strong interactive effect on the risk of carcinoma (6,7). *
http://www.who.int/tobacco/framework/public_hearings/swedish_match_ab.pdf
For fear of repeating myself but someone obviously missed the main point about the product Michael is using!


----------



## jcsepjj

Just Askin said:


> *Cancer
> 
> Swedish snus does not increase the risk of dysplastic changes and is not a risk factor for oral or gastric cancer.
> 
> The key findings of the scientific studies are: *
> *  High daily use of snus gives rise to oral mucosal changes, which are reversible after cessation of snus use (4). The probability of these lesions to transform into cancer appears to be low (5). *
> *  No statistically significant association between oral cancer and snus use was observed in two epidemiological case-control studies. It was also shown that tobacco smoking and alcohol intake had a strong interactive effect on the risk of carcinoma (6,7). *
> http://www.who.int/tobacco/framework/public_hearings/swedish_match_ab.pdf
> For fear of repeating myself but someone obviously missed the main point about the product Michael is using!


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> *Cancer
> 
> Swedish snus does not increase the risk of dysplastic changes and is not a risk factor for oral or gastric cancer.
> 
> The key findings of the scientific studies are: *
> *  High daily use of snus gives rise to oral mucosal changes, which are reversible after cessation of snus use (4). The probability of these lesions to transform into cancer appears to be low (5). *
> *  No statistically significant association between oral cancer and snus use was observed in two epidemiological case-control studies. It was also shown that tobacco smoking and alcohol intake had a strong interactive effect on the risk of carcinoma (6,7). *
> http://www.who.int/tobacco/framework/public_hearings/swedish_match_ab.pdf
> For fear of repeating myself but someone obviously missed the main point about the product Michael is using!


Web MD: Snus are less of a risk than smoking, but still not safe.
For fear of  repeating myself, people have differing opinions and that's okay. There's no need to go on the attack everytime someone dares to have a different opinion on a celebrity than you do. It's not a threat.  Unless when people point out that Michael has an incredibly expressive face and looks at most people with passionate enthusiasm not just Alicia, it's realized that it's a valid point and maybe, just maybe, they are not the redefinition of love. But truly, event that realization would not be a threat - just a different way of seeing things.


----------



## Just Askin

Slightly confused. Why is one person's differing opinion on Michael a difference of opinion but another person's differing opinion on Michael is seen as an attack? 
This is a predominantly Michael and Alicia friendly thread. Therefore more people than not are going to be positive about them as a couple and so disagree with the differing opinion if it continuously drags them.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Smoking is bad habit. Got that. I don't like the fact that both of them smoke. Check. It's not my life or my decision. Take yourself out of the equation.

Michael is a grown adult who, at 40 years of age, should know the dangers of smoking. Why do people insist that they should be the ones making decisions for this man?


----------



## Hackensack

Michael seems to be a friendly guy who likes people and generally seems to like his co-stars.  There's one obvious difference between his other co-stars and Alicia: he doesn't go on vacation with them, he doesn't follow them to movie sets, he doesn't have a relationship with his co-stars' parents, he doesn't take them to meet his own parents, etc.  Pointing out this obvious difference isn't suggesting that "they have invented love," or some such ridiculous thing, it's merely noticing and accepting the obvious.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Slightly confused. Why is one person's differing opinion on Michael a difference of opinion but another person's differing opinion on Michael is seen as an attack?
> This is a predominantly Michael and Alicia friendly thread. Therefore more people than not are going to be positive about them as a couple and so disagree with the differing opinion if it continuously drags them.


I don't know - I'd love to understand it from you some time. 


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Smoking is bad habit. Got that. I don't like the fact that both of them smoke. Check. It's not my life or my decision. Take yourself out of the equation.
> 
> Michael is a grown adult who, at 40 years of age, should know the dangers of smoking. Why do people insist that they should be the ones making decisions for this man?


Can you point me to where anyone has insisted they make decisions for him? This discussion started because on an entirely different website, comments were made by fans expressing disappointment that Micheal was using snus. Just Askin saw it, brought it over here, and expressed disapproval that such sentiments were posted. I'm not aware of anyone reaching out to Michael and trying to instruct him on what to do. But perhaps Alicia has, since it is a Swedish product. Speculation only of course.


Hackensack said:


> Michael seems to be a friendly guy who likes people and generally seems to like his co-stars.  There's one obvious difference between his other co-stars and Alicia: he doesn't go on vacation with them, he doesn't follow them to movie sets, he doesn't have a relationship with his co-stars' parents, he doesn't take them to meet his own parents, etc.  Pointing out this obvious difference isn't suggesting that "they have invented love," or some such ridiculous thing, it's merely noticing and accepting the obvious.


A great point, only the chatter about them being so hopelessly in love does not come from reports of their vacations. It comes from pictures where he's got a beaming expressive smile on his face.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia has a right to have an input about his practices since they share their life together. Just saying.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia has a right to have an input about his practices since they share their life together. Just saying.


Never said she didn't. So lets recap.  Fans should not tell Michael how to live his life, and haven't. Check. His girlfriend can make suggestions on how to live his life, no word on whether or not she has. Check. His parents and sister can make suggestions on how he lives his life, and probably have but no confirmation. Check. Michael is a grown man and ultimately will decide how to live his life. Check. Since no one in this discussion has told him how to live his life I have no idea how this became a point of discussion, but that's what happens. Check.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I just love ❤️ these two pictures!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Slightly confused. Why is one person's differing opinion on Michael a difference of opinion but another person's differing opinion on Michael is seen as an attack?
> This is a predominantly Michael and Alicia friendly thread. Therefore more people than not are going to be positive about them as a couple and so disagree with the differing opinion if it continuously drags them.



Exactly. What I can't understand is why anyone would think "opinions" and suppositions are worthy alternatives to facts? Anyone can make assumptions and allegations but without any evidence to back them up why would they be given even scant consideration?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Michael seems to be a friendly guy who likes people and generally seems to like his co-stars.  There's one obvious difference between his other co-stars and Alicia: he doesn't go on vacation with them, he doesn't follow them to movie sets, he doesn't have a relationship with his co-stars' parents, he doesn't take them to meet his own parents, etc.  Pointing out this obvious difference isn't suggesting that "they have invented love," or some such ridiculous thing, it's merely noticing and accepting the obvious.



I find it incredible that despite all the things you listed (and you could have given many more examples...but what's the point...) there is any other interpretation than they are a genuine couple in love with each other.....? It is so blindingly obvious!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I just love [emoji173]️ these two pictures!



Me too [emoji173]️


----------



## Veruka

I like those. The second is such a great one of his hands. I like this one too.






pearlyqueen said:


> I find it incredible that despite all the things you listed (and you could have given many more examples...but what's the point...) there is any other interpretation than they are a genuine couple in love with each other.....? It is so blindingly obvious!



I think that's why in this thread, you don't find anyone suggesting that they are not a couple.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael is not gay, so the fantasy that he's going to run off with James, who's also not gay is just that, a fantasy.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Michael is not gay, so the fantasy that he's going to run off with James, who's also not gay is just that, a fantasy.


what are you talking about?  You posted pictures that you really like of Michael, and I did the same. Where are you getting commentary that he's gay and running of with anyone out of that? 

I posted the pic because as I said, I like it. It's a great suit on him, the profile shows what a great jaw line he has, and the chemistry and friendship he has with James is delightful. As I said before, he's got a fantastically expressive face, and the care he has for people usually shows in pictures.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hello!


----------



## Just Askin

Veruka said:


> Well yeah ... there are some fans who are giddy over his cancer causing habit because it hails from Sweden. There are others bothered by it because of the whole cancer thing.


So now that you've had a chance to read some facts you can see that, whilst not as good as giving up completely, it seems at least to be a safer alternative to smoking. You can also see that there is no proven correlation between some Swedish Snus and oral cancer. Who are these people that are giddy over someone using cancer inducing substances? No one on here I hope.
I personally hate smoking in any form. Waste of health and money as far as I'm concerned. But I kind of think at 40 Michael knows his own mind on these matters.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So now that you've had a chance to read some facts you can see that's. Whilst not as good as giving up completely, it seems at least to be a safer alternative to smoking. You can also see that there is no proven correlation between some Swedish Snus and oral cancer. Who are these people that are giddy over someone using cancer inducing substances? No one on here I hope.
> I personally hate smoking in any form. Waste of health and money as far as I'm concerned. But I kind of think at 40 Michael knows his own mind on these matters.



I don't like smoking either but I will defend another adult's right to smoke and make up their own mind about the risks and consequences.

Why is smoking even being discussed on here? Just because he is now using snus, presumably as an attempt to wean himself off cigarettes? My guess is the main objection to snus is Sweden.... aha!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This is not a competition, I just want to drown out the noise with some beautiful shots. Honest.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This is not a competition, I just want to drown out the noise with some beautiful shots. Honest.



Thursday has been quiet so far; favourite photos.... so many to choose from!

Here are some of mine in my Thursday selection:


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> So now that you've had a chance to read some facts you can see that, whilst not as good as giving up completely, it seems at least to be a safer alternative to smoking. You can also see that there is no proven correlation between some Swedish Snus and oral cancer. Who are these people that are giddy over someone using cancer inducing substances? No one on here I hope.
> I personally hate smoking in any form. Waste of health and money as far as I'm concerned. But I kind of think at 40 Michael knows his own mind on these matters.


With all due respect, what you posted was not facts. What you posted was a medical opinion, albeit an informed one, funded by the Swedish government, publishing their findings. I read that, and I've read other medical opinions, also informed ones, which offer other findings. As I mentioned, the Web MD article on the subject is very clear in saying that while snus is less of a risk than smoking, they are not safe.
The giddy people I mentioned are here. They are the ones who expressed excitement over the the video from this past weekends race of Michael using snus, pointing out that it's Swedish. I'm sure now that you'll say you weren't giddy, which is fine. It was the impression I formed in reading your posts. You can discribe your emotion in any way you want - that's how i perceived it.



pearlyqueen said:


> I don't like smoking either but I will defend another adult's right to smoke and make up their own mind about the risks and consequences.
> 
> Why is smoking even being discussed on here? Just because he is now using snus, presumably as an attempt to wean himself off cigarettes? My guess is the main objection to snus is Sweden.... aha!



Smoking is being discussed here because Just Askin screen shotted comments made by people on an entirely different website and  brought them over here to offer up commentary on their wrong-headed points of view. Why is it necessary to comment on the points of view of other Michael observers who don't share her points of view?  I have no idea, but it seems there are many here who could offer insight as to why they do it.

Contributing to the great pics, I love these ones too - my two favorite co-stars of his. So much chemistry and respect for each other!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> Smoking is being discussed here because Just Askin screen shotted comments made by people on an entirely different website and  brought them over here to offer up commentary on their wrong-headed points of view. Why is it necessary to comment on the points of view of other Michael observers who don't share her points of view?  I have no idea, but it seems there are many here who could offer insight as to why they do it.



Are you referring to Just Askin's post 26917?

That was focussed on somebody criticising Michael's tortoiseshell sunglasses, mistakenly thinking they were made from tortoiseshells..... not smoking....

(#savetortoise) [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JaneWT

aprilmayjune said:


> fwiw the snowman is the most filmable of the whole series. imagine if they'd picked the redeemer or even worse the leopard



Crime fiction isn't a favourite genre of mine, so I've only read The Snowman, The Bat and The Leopard, but I understand where you're coming from - The Snowman is the most filmable of those three.


----------



## JaneWT

Nice reading some reactions to the Snowman trailer.  Some of my thoughts:

- Just the right amount of creepiness.
- Michael's cadence is slow and deliberate - sounding world weary and similar to Tom in TLBO.
- I hope humour is evident in the film; I know Michael tries to inject it in most of his performances and it is certainly there in books. 
- I love the cinematography, the music and the colours.
- There's a lot of Rebecca Ferguson in that trailer: in terms of middle shots and close-ups, probably as much as Michael, if not more.
- Michael's eyes look very blue against that snow!
- No Charlotte Gainsbourg? 
- No 'Starring' or 'From the Director of ....'??  Or did I just miss that?

I am not TOTALLY loving the trailer, but they've clearly done a good job of making people intrigued, and that's what counts.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I absolutely love Marion et Guillaume! A handsome and talented couple just like Michael and Alicia ❤️!!!

Kate is a fantastic actor, but uff, there's someone with a messy love life.


----------



## aprilmayjune

JaneWT said:


> Crime fiction isn't a favourite genre of mine, so I've only read The Snowman, The Bat and The Leopard, but I understand where you're coming from - The Snowman is the most filmable of those three.


well, yeah...the leopard is hella convoluted and the bat is hella racist, so that is an unfortunate sample. 

the most recent one, the thirst, is most like the snowman i think.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

JaneWT said:


> Nice reading some reactions to the Snowman trailer.  Some of my thoughts:
> 
> - Just the right amount of creepiness.
> - Michael's cadence is slow and deliberate - sounding world weary and similar to Tom in TLBO.
> - I hope humour is evident in the film; I know Michael tries to inject it in most of his performances and it is certainly there in books.
> - I love the cinematography, the music and the colours.
> - There's a lot of Rebecca Ferguson in that trailer: in terms of middle shots and close-ups, probably as much as Michael, if not more.
> - Michael's eyes look very blue against that snow!
> - No Charlotte Gainsbourg?
> - No 'Starring' or 'From the Director of ....'??  Or did I just miss that?
> 
> I am not TOTALLY loving the trailer, but they've clearly done a good job of making people intrigued, and that's what counts.


Tomas is a master, so I'm extremely optimistic it's going to be good. I'm not a fan of the genre either, and I don't care for vampire movies, but I watched Let the Right One In, it was one of the best films I've ever seen!


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Are you referring to Just Askin's post 26917?
> 
> That was focussed on somebody criticising Michael's tortoiseshell sunglasses, mistakenly thinking they were made from tortoiseshells..... not smoking....
> 
> (#savetortoise) [emoji23][emoji23]


Comments were made on two fronts both on the other site and here - the sunglasses and the snus. Truly, the more odd thing is the need to go searching for viewpoints elsewhere and then criticize them behind their backs here. I'm all for discussion - clearly. But I think that if you're going to criticize others for their points of view, you should be strong enough in your own to be open to responses to that criticism. I find it odd to knock other people, and run away from their responses.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I absolutely love Marion et Guillaume! A handsome and talented couple just like Michael and Alicia ❤️!!!
> 
> Kate is a fantastic actor, but uff, there's someone with a messy love life.



She doesn't really interest me for her love life. Most actors don't interest me for their love lives. I think that Kate is one of the very best, and deserves more Oscars that the one she has - she certainly deserved one for Steve Jobs!  I loved her working with Michael because their chemistry was so fun, as well as their equal support for each other and their obvious respect for each other.  I'd love to see them work together again and again.


----------



## JaneWT

aprilmayjune said:


> well, yeah...the leopard is hella convoluted and the bat is hella racist, so that is an unfortunate sample.


By the same token, I'm expecting a lot of _women in refrigerators_ commentary when the film comes out, which is one of the reasons I am a little trepidatious about the film, despite some of my faves being involved.


----------



## Just Askin

Web md.com or the WHO? I'm creasing 
You can't stand Alicia for whatever reason so you come on here to provoke those of us that do like her into reaction. That's my opinion expressed as freely as yours. Ok . Whatever you need to help your day.
Are we only allowed to quote comments from other blogs if they have the word "blind gossip or cdan" attached? Look this one is very complimentary of you




Unfortunately the same blog also says this...




Which we know from all the solo pics of Michael at airports Pearly  was kind enough to post the other day, is completely untrue and nonsense!
It's fascinating the things you can find on the web that are Michael related.


----------



## JaneWT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Tomas is a master, so I'm extremely optimistic it's going to be good. I'm not a fan of the genre either, and I don't care for vampire movies, but I watched Let the Right One In, it was one of the best films I've ever seen!


I agree - I loved Let The Right One In.  And yes, Alfredson's 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy' was also a great film, but in my opinion the book is in a far superior league to The Snowman so he had a more promising starting point.  But you can make brilliant films from any source material and I can't wait to see what he does this time!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Web md.com or the WHO? I'm creasing
> You can't stand Alicia for whatever reason so you come on here to provoke those of us that do like her into reaction. That's my opinion expressed as freely as yours. Ok . Whatever you need to help your day.
> Are we only allowed to quote comments from other blogs if they have the word "blind gossip or cdan" attached? Look this one is very complimentary of you
> View attachment 3769718



moving on, do we still think michael's in LA?


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Web md.com or the WHO? I'm creasing
> You can't stand Alicia for whatever reason so you come on here to provoke those of us that do like her into reaction. That's my opinion expressed as freely as yours. Ok . Whatever you need to help your day.
> Are we only allowed to quote comments from other blogs if they have the word "blind gossip or cdan" attached? Look this one is very complimentary of you
> View attachment 3769718
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the same blog also says this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769719
> 
> Which we know from all the solo pics of Michael at airports Pearly  was kind enough to post the other day, is completely untrue and nonsense!
> It's fascinating the things you can find on the web that are Michael related.



I've answered this before, but if you want me to repeat it, I will. In fact, I'll give the full history. I became a bigger fan of Michael's after I saw Steve Jobs and realized how hot "steve jobs" was. As a was reading info about him on line, a gossip site I visit from time to time mentioned that LSA was a good place for gossip about Michael. i was curious so I checked it out. There, some people mentioned this forum. I was curious, so I checked it out. I lurked for quite some time. I noticed more and more comments denying the notion that they may seek paparazzi publicity. When the Ibiza trip started, I read a comment suggesting that the trip proved they didn't seek paparazzi since they were in a place that was known for having a ton of paparazzi. That comment led me to register and respond, which was my first post here.  My motivation for posting was to offer a different point of view on seeking paparazzi by knowingnly going where paparazzi are known to be, and I"ve continued in the conversation when I have something to offer. So the notion that I came here to provoke Alicia fans is incorrect. (if my focus was Alicia fans, wouldn't I post more in the Alicia thread?)
I think it's an overstatement to say I can't stand Alicia. I'm not a fan of hers, and the reason for that is that I don't find her charismatic or a wonderfully talented actress. I think she's more of a movie star than an actress, meaning that when directors need a certain type, they go to her, knowing the performance they'll get from her.  For example - I don't see that many differences in her portrayals in A Testament of Youth, The Danish Girl, and The Light Between Oceans. Each of those characters as I see it talks the same, walks the same, etc. That's how I differentiate movie stars from actors - an actor embodies a character, and each one is distinctive. That's why I'm a fan of Michael, Kate Winslet, and Cate Blanchett but not so much Alicia.
Not sure why we are once again discussing points made on  other websites.  Why is that?  When you feel strongly about things, why not post in those forums and have a give and take discussion with the people who express those views? If you want to know why people think what they do - or if you think the conclusions they have drawn are wrong, if you discuss it with them you can get insight to where they are coming from. When you discuss it in separate forums with separate people, you can't do anything but convince yourself that yours is the only way to see something, when it most likely is not.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Simpler answer: veruka's a troll, and you know what they say about feeding those.
> 
> moving on, do we still think michael's in LA?


Well Alicia was seen there  yesterday. And there's a possibility of TR (something small) at sdcc on Saturday so it seem likely.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Veruka said:


> She doesn't really interest me for her love life. Most actors don't interest me for their love lives. I think that Kate is one of the very best, and deserves more Oscars that the one she has - she certainly deserved one for Steve Jobs!  I loved her working with Michael because their chemistry was so fun, as well as their equal support for each other and their obvious respect for each other.  I'd love to see them work together again and again


Her love life doesn't interest me in the least either, but since we are conversing, I told you what I thought of her. She's very talented, but she's a mess otherwise.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Her love life doesn't interest me in the least either, but since we are conversing, I told you what I thought of her. She's very talented, but she's a mess otherwise.


Weird to comment on what doesn't interest you. She can do in her life whatever she wants. When she interacts with Michael in the way she does, and when he reacts to her like he does, it brings me joy to see two people i find so talented playing off each other so well.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm up on pop culture, so I know about Kate, but I don't go around flagging the woman at every opportunity like I've seen done here to someone else.

I'm glad something's giving you joy because you've been fooling me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> I've answered this before, but if you want me to repeat it, I will. In fact, I'll give the full history. I became a bigger fan of Michael's after I saw Steve Jobs and realized how hot "steve jobs" was. As a was reading info about him on line, a gossip site I visit from time to time mentioned that LSA was a good place for gossip about Michael. i was curious so I checked it out. There, some people mentioned this forum. I was curious, so I checked it out. I lurked for quite some time. I noticed more and more comments denying the notion that they may seek paparazzi publicity. When the Ibiza trip started, I read a comment suggesting that the trip proved they didn't seek paparazzi since they were in a place that was known for having a ton of paparazzi. That comment led me to register and respond, which was my first post here.  My motivation for posting was to offer a different point of view on seeking paparazzi by knowingnly going where paparazzi are known to be, and I"ve continued in the conversation when I have something to offer. So the notion that I came here to provoke Alicia fans is incorrect. (if my focus was Alicia fans, wouldn't I post more in the Alicia thread?)
> I think it's an overstatement to say I can't stand Alicia. I'm not a fan of hers, and the reason for that is that I don't find her charismatic or a wonderfully talented actress. I think she's more of a movie star than an actress, meaning that when directors need a certain type, they go to her, knowing the performance they'll get from her.  For example - I don't see that many differences in her portrayals in A Testament of Youth, The Danish Girl, and The Light Between Oceans. Each of those characters as I see it talks the same, walks the same, etc. That's how I differentiate movie stars from actors - an actor embodies a character, and each one is distinctive. That's why I'm a fan of Michael, Kate Winslet, and Cate Blanchett but not so much Alicia.
> Not sure why we are once again discussing points made on  other websites.  Why is that?  When you feel strongly about things, why not post in those forums and have a give and take discussion with the people who express those views? If you want to know why people think what they do - or if you think the conclusions they have drawn are wrong, if you discuss it with them you can get insight to where they are coming from. When you discuss it in separate forums with separate people, you can't do anything but convince yourself that yours is the only way to see something, when it most likely is not.



The problem with your paparazzi argument IMO is that in order to avoid them they wouldn't be able to go to any places where paps are known to congregate. Are you suggesting Michael and Alicia steer clear of Hollywood, New York, London, Paris major airports and all the other places worldwide where paps are very active?

We now know that Alicia had a work engagement in Ibiza following their yacht holiday and she also had friends already in Ibiza before she and Michael arrived there. So why wouldn't they take the opportunity to combine the two?

IMO it is very cynical to conclude that when they get papped they are somehow complicit. And I still have no idea what their motivation would be... 

It makes no difference to me whether you or anyone else likes Alicia; it's irrelevant anyway. Fact is Michael chose her, she chose him, they are a couple and are clearly very happy together. What's not to like? [emoji7]


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm up on pop culture, so I know about Kate, but I don't go around flagging the woman at every opportunity like I've seen done here to someone else.
> 
> I'm glad something's giving you joy because you've been fooling me.


I'm a huge fan of pop culture and celebrity gossip too. I used to be into politics, but the way things have gone there with US politics, I find myself giving more focus to pop culture. I think that if you didn't get so caught up on our having a different opinion of one person and entertained the idea that people can think different and still be okay people, you'd probably find we have a lot in common.



pearlyqueen said:


> The problem with your paparazzi argument IMO is that in order to avoid them they wouldn't be able to go to any places where paps are known to congregate. Are you suggesting Michael and Alicia steer clear of Hollywood, New York, London, Paris major airports and all the other places worldwide where paps are very active?
> 
> We now know that Alicia had a work engagement in Ibiza following their yacht holiday and she also had friends already in Ibiza before she and Michael arrived there. So why wouldn't they take the opportunity to combine the two?
> 
> IMO it is very cynical to conclude that when they get papped they are somehow complicit. And I still have no idea what their motivation would be...
> 
> It makes no difference to me whether you or anyone else likes Alicia; it's irrelevant anyway. Fact is Michael chose her, she chose him, they are a couple and are clearly very happy together. What's not to like? [emoji7]



I think it is an exaggeration to the point of being untrue to suggest that if a person wants to avoid paparazzi they must avoid Hollywood, New York, London, Paris, or major airports. I don't live in LA or New York, but i've visited each several times. Being that I"m fascinated with celebrities, when I've visited each, I've been told by friends who live there specific places to go because paparazzi is known to congregate there, so there is a high likelihood of seeing celebrities seeking the publicity. Celebrities in those cities don't have to avoid the entire town - they simply have to avoid specific locations if they don't want the attention. In Hollywood, they should avoid The Grove and The Ivy. In New York, they should avoid the downtown Nobu location. When they go other places, they get privacy. Outside of times that a person is facing a MAJOR scandal (example: Monica Lewinsky in the days after the Linda Tripp tapes were released) celebrities can maintain relatively private lives when they want to. That's why so many celebrities are relatively absent in paparazzi pics. Others are there all the time because they alert them to their whereabouts, or in some cases hire a photographer specifically to be their pap. 
Do we know that Alicia actually had a work engagement in Ibiza? Or was the assumption made because someone she worked with was also there?  I have not seen any evidence of work - just a number of places she hung out. Even if she was working there, the funds are available to her to go somewhere private to vacation with Michael and friends that is close by and then pop over.
It's not cynical to say celebriteis who get papped are often complicit - its a conclusion drawn by numerous people in the business who have said over and over that is how it works. Pictures turn out better when people know they are going to be in them - even if they pretend otherwise. What would the motivation be? The same as the motivation for Alicia to go to Comic Con - publicity is an essential part of both of their jobs. And their trip made it onto the pages of Life and Style, so the level of publicity they are attracting is growing -- good timing since both have movies that are starting to drum up publicity.
Michael choosing Alicia means nothing to me. He also chooses Guiness, and I don't enjoy that either. I don't have any delusions that I'm ever going to meet him let alone possibly date him, so whether or not he's dating anyone is truly irrelevant to me. I like his movies, he's hot, and that's enough.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm willing to bet money you've not seen any of these films. I won't argue about your take though, if have, because art is completely subjective. 

And you do go to Alicia's thread to write nonsense, so please.


----------



## Just Askin

Veruka said:


> Not sure why we are once again discussing points made on other websites. Why is that? When you feel strongly about things, why not post in those forums and have a give an



I'll post what I want and you cannot define me.... can't remember the rest of that speech..I really should as I've read it often enough. Anyway I'm bored now


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Veruka said:


> I'm a huge fan of pop culture and celebrity gossip too. I used to be into politics, but the way things have gone there with US politics, I find myself giving more focus to pop culture. I think that if you didn't get so caught up on our having a different opinion of one person and entertained the idea that people can think different and still be okay people, you'd probably find we have a lot in common.


I don't think we have anything in common. For one thing, I suspect we have vastly different taste in films. You keep talking about different opinions, but that is not what's at issue here.

I've said it before, you are far more articulate than the others, but try as you may, you can't hide your displeasure at your faves life choice.

You want us to value different opinions? There's an idea: I'm asking for respect for a person you claim to admire, and tolerance for the person he chose to share his life with.

Good day.


----------



## Caisah

Regarding snus, as a swede I would say that the general opinion here is that it's "safer" than smoking but not unsafe. You might risk oral cancer, studies are done and once in a while there will be headlines (is it that bad etc.). 
My dad has "snusat" for 30 + years, other than slightly yellow teeth and a thinner upper lip he is fine, for now, you never know.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm willing to bet money you've not seen any of these films. I won't argue about your take though, if have, because art is completely subjective.
> 
> And you do go to Alicia's thread to write nonsense, so please.


I don't comment on the performances of movies I have not seen. I watch a lot of movies, so I've got a lot to base comments from. I think it's fairly common to give the same performance in multiple movies and many people have great success in doing so - Jennifer Anniston, Jennifer Lawrence, George Clooney, Brad Pitt to name a few. Yes, it is subjective, but it's based on actual observations. If you put the three performances side by side, you'll find distinct similarities between them. Compare that to Michael's performances in Steve Jobs, and Shame. Both of those characters are self-centered and have issues connecting with people, but their voices, mannerisms, walk, etc are quite different. It's two different ways of being cast, and two different ways of approaching a role. I have not seen the vast differences in Alicia's performances that I have from women like Kate Winslet or Cate Blanchett.



Just Askin said:


> I'll post what I want and you cannot define me.... can't remember the rest of that speech..I really should as I've read it often enough. Anyway I'm bored now
> 
> View attachment 3769790


I am not trying to define you. though i'm uncertain of the speech you are referring to. If you see it that way, you've misunderstood me. I trust you to be who you say you are. Perhaps getting that aside, we can find a way to get along.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don't think we have anything in common. For one thing, I suspect we have vastly different taste in films. You keep talking about different opinions, but that is not what's at issue here.
> 
> I've said it before, you are far more articulate than the others, but try as you may, you can't hide your displeasure at your faves life choice.
> 
> You want us to value different opinions? There's an idea: I'm asking for respect for a person you claim to admire, and tolerance for the person he chose to share his life with.
> 
> Good day.



Someday, you'll have to clue me in on how you believe you know my thoughts better than I know them myself ... especially considering you don't know me.


----------



## Just Askin

Caisah said:


> Regarding snus, as a swede I would say that the general opinion here is that it's "safer" than smoking but not unsafe. You might risk oral cancer, studies are done and once in a while there will be headlines (is it that bad etc.).
> My dad has "snusat" for 30 + years, other than slightly yellow teeth and a thinner upper lip he is fine, for now, you never know.


Thanks for that. 
Michael seems to use what suits the situation. He's obviously still smoking, seems to use nicotine gum on set and interviews as well as now the Snus. Wish he'd give it all up but that's just me.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I can use some pictures or sightings right about now!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> I'm a huge fan of pop culture and celebrity gossip too. I used to be into politics, but the way things have gone there with US politics, I find myself giving more focus to pop culture. I think that if you didn't get so caught up on our having a different opinion of one person and entertained the idea that people can think different and still be okay people, you'd probably find we have a lot in common.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is an exaggeration to the point of being untrue to suggest that if a person wants to avoid paparazzi they must avoid Hollywood, New York, London, Paris, or major airports. I don't live in LA or New York, but i've visited each several times. Being that I"m fascinated with celebrities, when I've visited each, I've been told by friends who live there specific places to go because paparazzi is known to congregate there, so there is a high likelihood of seeing celebrities seeking the publicity. Celebrities in those cities don't have to avoid the entire town - they simply have to avoid specific locations if they don't want the attention. In Hollywood, they should avoid The Grove and The Ivy. In New York, they should avoid the downtown Nobu location. When they go other places, they get privacy. Outside of times that a person is facing a MAJOR scandal (example: Monica Lewinsky in the days after the Linda Tripp tapes were released) celebrities can maintain relatively private lives when they want to. That's why so many celebrities are relatively absent in paparazzi pics. Others are there all the time because they alert them to their whereabouts, or in some cases hire a photographer specifically to be their pap.
> Do we know that Alicia actually had a work engagement in Ibiza? Or was the assumption made because someone she worked with was also there?  I have not seen any evidence of work - just a number of places she hung out. Even if she was working there, the funds are available to her to go somewhere private to vacation with Michael and friends that is close by and then pop over.
> It's not cynical to say celebriteis who get papped are often complicit - its a conclusion drawn by numerous people in the business who have said over and over that is how it works. Pictures turn out better when people know they are going to be in them - even if they pretend otherwise. What would the motivation be? The same as the motivation for Alicia to go to Comic Con - publicity is an essential part of both of their jobs. And their trip made it onto the pages of Life and Style, so the level of publicity they are attracting is growing -- good timing since both have movies that are starting to drum up publicity.
> Michael choosing Alicia means nothing to me. He also chooses Guiness, and I don't enjoy that either. I don't have any delusions that I'm ever going to meet him let alone possibly date him, so whether or not he's dating anyone is truly irrelevant to me. I like his movies, he's hot, and that's enough.



Surely a yacht is private??? It's not like they were sunbathing on the main beach every day! And yes Alicia did have a work engagement - the fashion editor of Porter, two photographers and another model were also there with her after Michael departed.

I don't buy your argument that either of them is looking to drum up publicity either. It's a massive stretch to think Michael thinks him being photographed being intimate with Alicia will put more bums on seats when the Snowman is released in three months time.. It's not his style either, as anyone who's followed him over the years will know. 

From my perspective celebrity culture and the gossip industry has become out of control especially in the USA. The conspiracies and cynicism applied to people in the public eye is ludicrous. Everything they do in their lives is "side eyed" and ulterior motives ascribed. Michael and Alicia have no desire to be "celebrities" and most of the time manage to stay very low key. It's a fact of life that they can't always avoid paps but they certainly don't go looking for them. They've been in LA all week and haven't been papped yet, which they could easily be if they desired. Considering they have been together nearly 3 years it's remarkable how few times the paps have found them!


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Surely a yacht is private??? It's not like they were sunbathing on the main beach every day! And yes Alicia did have a work engagement - the fashion editor of Porter, two photographers and another model were also there with her after Michael departed.
> 
> I don't buy your argument that either of them is looking to drum up publicity either. It's a massive stretch to think Michael thinks him being photographed being intimate with Alicia will put more bums on seats when the Snowman is released in three months time.. It's not his style either, as anyone who's followed him over the years will know.
> 
> From my perspective celebrity culture and the gossip industry has become out of control especially in the USA. The conspiracies and cynicism applied to people in the public eye is ludicrous. Everything they do in their lives is "side eyed" and ulterior motives ascribed. Michael and Alicia have no desire to be "celebrities" and most of the time manage to stay very low key. It's a fact of life that they can't always avoid paps but they certainly don't go looking for them. They've been in LA all week and haven't been papped yet, which they could easily be if they desired. Considering they have been together nearly 3 years it's remarkable how few times the paps have found them!


The yacht can be private when it is steered away from the coast of a paparazzi rich vacation spot. When it is parked in very close range of paparazzi, it stops being private.
If you insist on ignoring the countless books and interviews where paparazzi and publicists have confirmed that whereabouts are tipped off for publicity and that celebrites go to paparazzi rich locations for publicity to say that they are seeking private lives and over the past month have suddenly been the focus of paparazzi in a way they avoided for 3 years then will you please answer these two questions -
1. Why after nearly 3 years of seeking a private life together did they authorize the onslaught of private pictures / videos being shared by friends over Midsummer? Even if you are going to claim that has happened in the past but don't cite the pics where it has happened in the past, why does a private couple allow friends to share those things publicly?
2. Why is it that when Michael flew into Toronto alone, no paparazzi captured the moment, but when Alicia arrived, and when they left together, photographers captured the entire thing - even getting shots from behind desks?


----------



## Just Askin

Does Michael use a touch pad or an old fashioned mouse #savemice


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> The yacht can be private when it is steered away from the coast of a paparazzi rich vacation spot. When it is parked in very close range of paparazzi, it stops being private.
> If you insist on ignoring the countless books and interviews where paparazzi and publicists have confirmed that whereabouts are tipped off for publicity and that celebrites go to paparazzi rich locations for publicity to say that they are seeking private lives and over the past month have suddenly been the focus of paparazzi in a way they avoided for 3 years then will you please answer these two questions -
> 1. Why after nearly 3 years of seeking a private life together did they authorize the onslaught of private pictures / videos being shared by friends over Midsummer? Even if you are going to claim that has happened in the past but don't cite the pics where it has happened in the past, why does a private couple allow friends to share those things publicly?
> 2. Why is it that when Michael flew into Toronto alone, no paparazzi captured the moment, but when Alicia arrived, and when they left together, photographers captured the entire thing - even getting shots from behind desks?




1) The pictures/videos were not sold to the press and weren't intended for anyone outside their circle. Only keen fans of Michael and Alicia actively search through her friends' IG to look for pics. And I can guarantee that outside of their fandoms nobody else is aware of them!

2) What are you suggesting? It's hit and miss with airports and paps. Michael has been papped on his own loads of times at airports...I posted a lovely selection of pics of him at airports only the other day...

It seems to me that you are heavily influenced by the behaviour of  SOME attention seeking  "celebrities" and conclude everyone  in the public eye is at it. But that is simply not true, and definitely not of Michael and Alicia.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Does Michael use a touch pad or an old fashioned mouse #savemice



Bit of both I reckon! Lol


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Surely a yacht is private??? It's not like they were sunbathing on the main beach every day! And yes Alicia did have a work engagement - the fashion editor of Porter, two photographers and another model were also there with her after Michael departed.
> 
> I don't buy your argument that either of them is looking to drum up publicity either. It's a massive stretch to think Michael thinks him being photographed being intimate with Alicia will put more bums on seats when the Snowman is released in three months time.. It's not his style either, as anyone who's followed him over the years will know.
> 
> From my perspective celebrity culture and the gossip industry has become out of control especially in the USA. The conspiracies and cynicism applied to people in the public eye is ludicrous. Everything they do in their lives is "side eyed" and ulterior motives ascribed. Michael and Alicia have no desire to be "celebrities" and most of the time manage to stay very low key. It's a fact of life that they can't always avoid paps but they certainly don't go looking for them. They've been in LA all week and haven't been papped yet, which they could easily be if they desired. Considering they have been together nearly 3 years it's remarkable how few times the paps have found them!


I can't remember who I was asking this very question recently. I don't remember one instance where being a couple has increased a film's bottom line at the box office, not one. The idea that people have to concoct a grand scheme to promote movies is ridiculous. I like pop culture like most of my generation, but I only enjoy the fun aspect of it. These Cumberbatch people are special.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> 1) The pictures/videos were not sold to the press and weren't intended for anyone outside their circle. Only keen fans of Michael and Alicia actively search through her friends' IG to look for pics. And I can guarantee that outside of their fandoms nobody else is aware of them!
> 
> 2) What are you suggesting? It's hit and miss with airports and paps. Michael has been papped on his own loads of times at airports...I posted a lovely selection of pics of him at airports only the other day...
> 
> It seems to me that you are heavily influenced by the behaviour of  SOME attention seeking  "celebrities" and conclude everyone  in the public eye is at it. But that is simply not true, and definitely not of Michael and Alicia.



I agree with you that the midsummer stuff didn't get attention outside of their fandoms, but that's beside the point. It's still a big glimpse into their private lives, which is a very unusual move for two people who desire to have the level of privacy that you say they do. It's very common for friends of celebrities to lock down their social media when a friend becomes famous in order to keep that stuff from fandoms. For people who have some level of fame themselves therefore need it, they keep the more famous person who is very private off postings to respect that. So regardless of how widespread it was, it was open to the public and digested by their fandoms. That's a change in behavior, allowing / seeking more openness to their private lives. It's simply not the behavior of two people who guard their privacy vigorously.

On point 2, what I'm suggesting is that other than major airports where celebrites are known to be coming and going - LA, New York, or a city with a major event happening (San Diego right now for example) paparazzi do not hang out at airports waiting to see if someone famous might happen to come through.  At an airport like Toronto, outside of events such as TIFF, they are not going t hang out unless they are notified ahead of time that a person is arriving / departing with an idea of when the flights are. You mention the pictures of Michael at various airports - most of those pics are either at airports like LAX or JFK, and/or happened during windows of time when celebrities were coming through a particular airport. They didn't capture him arriving in Toronto. They didn't capture him arriving in Austin when he went for race training. The notion that paparazzi randomly hang out in most airports just in case celebrities pass through is false. It would not be priofitable.
I have not followed Alicia's career closely enough to know how much she seeks publicity. I have followed just enough of Michaels to recognize that there has been a significant change over the couple of months in the amount he's seeking ... generally when Alicia is around.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I can't remember who I was asking this very question recently. I don't remember one instance where being a couple has increased a film's bottom line at the box office, not one. The idea that people have to concoct a grand scheme to promote movies is ridiculous. I like pop culture like most of my generation, but I only enjoy the fun aspect of it. These Cumberbatch people are special.



It's not always about promoting a movie. It's often about promoting a celebrities overall profile, because with a higher profile there are more opportunities for future movies. I'll give you one example of someone using it very well - Amy Schumer was a stand up comedian known in comedy circles but not much beyond that when Trainwreck came out. The movie was a hit, but Amy had the potential to be like many comedians who had one big movie and then the fun was over. To keep that from happening, Amy sought a lot of opportunities to raise her profile - stunting around Kim and Kanye on the red carpet, befriending and hanging out with Jennifer Lawrence in front of the paparazzi, etc. When Amy and Jennifer vacationed together it got a lot of attention, and raised Amy's profile. After that, she got additional movies made. She was invited to events that she would not have been when she was a stand up comedian with a movie. She used paparazzi for publicity to raise her profile and open doors.
Michael has not been on a film set as anything but a visitor in over a year. He may be looking for ways to open doors.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> I agree with you that the midsummer stuff didn't get attention outside of their fandoms, but that's beside the point. It's still a big glimpse into their private lives, which is a very unusual move for two people who desire to have the level of privacy that you say they do. It's very common for friends of celebrities to lock down their social media when a friend becomes famous in order to keep that stuff from fandoms. For people who have some level of fame themselves therefore need it, they keep the more famous person who is very private off postings to respect that. So regardless of how widespread it was, it was open to the public and digested by their fandoms. That's a change in behavior, allowing / seeking more openness to their private lives. It's simply not the behavior of two people who guard their privacy vigorously.
> 
> On point 2, what I'm suggesting is that other than major airports where celebrites are known to be coming and going - LA, New York, or a city with a major event happening (San Diego right now for example) paparazzi do not hang out at airports waiting to see if someone famous might happen to come through.  At an airport like Toronto, outside of events such as TIFF, they are not going t hang out unless they are notified ahead of time that a person is arriving / departing with an idea of when the flights are. You mention the pictures of Michael at various airports - most of those pics are either at airports like LAX or JFK, and/or happened during windows of time when celebrities were coming through a particular airport. They didn't capture him arriving in Toronto. They didn't capture him arriving in Austin when he went for race training. The notion that paparazzi randomly hang out in most airports just in case celebrities pass through is false. It would not be priofitable.
> I have not followed Alicia's career closely enough to know how much she seeks publicity. I have followed just enough of Michaels to recognize that there has been a significant change over the couple of months in the amount he's seeking ... generally when Alicia is around.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not always about promoting a movie. It's often about promoting a celebrities overall profile, because with a higher profile there are more opportunities for future movies. I'll give you one example of someone using it very well - Amy Schumer was a stand up comedian known in comedy circles but not much beyond that when Trainwreck came out. The movie was a hit, but Amy had the potential to be like many comedians who had one big movie and then the fun was over. To keep that from happening, Amy sought a lot of opportunities to raise her profile - stunting around Kim and Kanye on the red carpet, befriending and hanging out with Jennifer Lawrence in front of the paparazzi, etc. When Amy and Jennifer vacationed together it got a lot of attention, and raised Amy's profile. After that, she got additional movies made. She was invited to events that she would not have been when she was a stand up comedian with a movie. She used paparazzi for publicity to raise her profile and open doors.
> Michael has not been on a film set as anything but a visitor in over a year. He may be looking for ways to open doors.



Paps only hang out at Toronto airport during TIFF??

How do you explain these then?






















I excluded pics taken in September for TIFF reasons.... and there are dozens more pap pics at Toronto Pearson if you want to do a quick Google search...strangely Michael didn't show up.


The pics I posted of him papped alone at airports also included Montreal, Austin and Tokyo as well as the bigger airports. Why not approach this from a different angle... Michael and Alicia have been travelling together and been through airports dozens of times since 2014. They get papped once and are accused of seeking publicity?!!

Why on earth are you comparing Amy Schumer's alleged antics to Michael and his partner getting papped whilst taking a holiday together? 

I really really don't understand why you think Michael would think he will be offered more film parts by being photographed with Alicia???? Everyone in their industry knows they are a couple and that's just not how casting directors select their actors.


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Paps only hang out at Toronto airport during TIFF??
> 
> How do you explain these then?
> 
> View attachment 3769874
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769878
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769880
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769884
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769889
> 
> 
> I excluded pics taken in September for TIFF reasons.... and there are dozens more pap pics at Toronto Pearson if you want to do a quick Google search...strangely Michael didn't show up.
> 
> 
> The pics I posted of him papped alone at airports also included Montreal, Austin and Tokyo as well as the bigger airports. Why not approach this from a different angle... Michael and Alicia have been travelling together and been through airports dozens of times since 2014. They get papped once and are accused of seeking publicity?!!
> 
> Why on earth are you comparing Amy Schumer's alleged antics to Michael and his partner getting papped whilst taking a holiday together?
> 
> I really really don't understand why you think Michael would think he will be offered more film parts by being photographed with Alicia???? Everyone in their industry knows they are a couple and that's just not how casting directors select their actors.



Pearly, I explain those pictures the same way I do Alicia being photographed coming and going from Toronto - publicists contact photographers, alert them to when celebrities planes are arriving, and they go to the airport to get the shot. I don't think I've ever claimed that Alicia and Alicia with Michael are the ONLY celebrities to use this tactic.
I'm happy to approach it from your suggested angle. Doing so supports the point I made that paparazzi don't hang out at most airports waiting / hoping that celebrities come though and t hey can take pictures. When they do, they are tipped off.  Michael and Alicia did not tip them off in the past - they have started  to.

Why am I comparing Amy on vacation to Michael on vacation? Because I was answering the question posed about why celebrites tip off photographers to their vacations for promotion. Using examples to illustrate a point is commonplace. Is it really that complicated? I don't think so. 

Why would Michael be offered more film parts by being photographed? Because it raises his level of fame, and a higher level of fame is believed to draw people into theaters. When a new movie comes out people hear whose starring in it and say "who?" it doesn't sell tickets. Don't believe that name recognition matters? Look at how many of us were ready to see The Snowman even before the trailer came out. If more people are aware of who Michael is and want to see him for any reason - because he makes good movies, because he's hot, etc - then movie studios are more interested in giving him jobs. It's why actors employee publicists. 

So now let me pose a question to you - why is it so objectionable to suggest that maybe Alicia and Michael seek publicity?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Veruka said:


> Pearly, I explain those pictures the same way I do Alicia being photographed coming and going from Toronto - publicists contact photographers, alert them to when celebrities planes are arriving, and they go to the airport to get the shot. I don't think I've ever claimed that Alicia and Alicia with Michael are the ONLY celebrities to use this tactic.
> I'm happy to approach it from your suggested angle. Doing so supports the point I made that paparazzi don't hang out at most airports waiting / hoping that celebrities come though and t hey can take pictures. When they do, they are tipped off.  Michael and Alicia did not tip them off in the past - they have started  to.
> 
> Why am I comparing Amy on vacation to Michael on vacation? Because I was answering the question posed about why celebrites tip off photographers to their vacations for promotion. Using examples to illustrate a point is commonplace. Is it really that complicated? I don't think so.
> 
> Why would Michael be offered more film parts by being photographed? Because it raises his level of fame, and a higher level of fame is believed to draw people into theaters. When a new movie comes out people hear whose starring in it and say "who?" it doesn't sell tickets. Don't believe that name recognition matters? Look at how many of us were ready to see The Snowman even before the trailer came out. If more people are aware of who Michael is and want to see him for any reason - because he makes good movies, because he's hot, etc - then movie studios are more interested in giving him jobs. It's why actors employee publicists.
> 
> So now let me pose a question to you - why is it so objectionable to suggest that maybe Alicia and Michael seek publicity?



Simple answer - they don't seek personal publicity. Persistently claiming they do when you can't back it up except by citing OTHER people's alleged behaviour doesn't wash. 

I can't take your posts seriously because:

1) Most of your arguments are heavily influenced by your opinion, nothing substantive. 

2) You seem to tar all actors  with the same brush regardless..... adding two and two and arriving at 20.

3) Your understanding of how actors get roles in films is way off the mark. And you seriously  think the public is more likely to go see The Snowman because they may have seen pics of Michael kissing his partner in photographs??

4) Your interpretation of what Michael is like and what motivates him is so vastly at odds with everything I have observed him say or do over the years. 

Maybe there is a cultural difference here - the way certain American actors and European actors behave? It's starting to feel like that from reading your posts...

From my perspective there is absolutely no point replying to you further. It's clear your mind is made up regardless of any amount of reason I have provided.


----------



## mollie12

I'm LOL'ing at the thought that Viggo Mortensen, of all people, called the paparazzi.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I'm LOL'ing at the thought that Viggo Mortensen, of all people, called the paparazzi.


Yeah that tickled me too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I'm LOL'ing at the thought that Viggo Mortensen, of all people, called the paparazzi.



Got to confess I chuckled at that too..[emoji23][emoji23] 

Tom Hardy is another unlikely candidate!


----------



## painterly_love

Hello all 

I may be completely out of line (as I am only a lurker here), but I really wish all of this "negatively-tinged discussion" would stop — and I know I have no right to request this (so I do apologize), but I do truly miss the positivity when it is gone from here.

This is one of my favourite places to get information on Michael (and Alicia) as it is updated so consistently with full information and opinions - and I have to thank you all immensely for this. From time to time though, this place departs from that wonderful route, and this departure seems to be caused by and coming from multiple sources and perspectives.

I get the feeling that ALL people here right now come from a place of admiration of Michael. Of course being a discussion board, there may be times where people air their concern for his choices - whether it be smoking, movie choices or his perceived use of PR - which, I think, everyone is entitled to share. I enjoy reading all of these opinions and much of the ensuing discussion. It just frustrates me when I see people bringing snark and feelings of superiority into the discussion. I try my best to look at everyone as independent thinkers - there is no need to assume and assign other people’s thoughts, antagonize them or group them as “the others”. If this can’t be done, I feel people should just not reply or, perhaps, write out a reply and not post it to keep the positivity flowing!

All this negativity today is unfortunate particularly when just yesterday we got a wonderful looking trailer with Michael and from the looks of it, a generally great and loud response to it. I personally can’t wait for The Snowman - and I hope it comes to TIFF, so that I can get a sneak peak! I’m not only a big fan of Michael’s, but also of Rebecca Ferguson.

Sorry if this was out of line to speak up; I just want to see this place be as positive and tolerant of others as possible


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Simple answer - they don't seek personal publicity. Persistently claiming they do when you can't back it up except by citing OTHER people's alleged behaviour doesn't wash.
> 
> I can't take your posts seriously because:
> 
> 1) Most of your arguments are heavily influenced by your opinion, nothing substantive.
> 
> 2) You seem to tar all actors  with the same brush regardless..... adding two and two and arriving at 20.
> 
> 3) Your understanding of how actors get roles in films is way off the mark. And you seriously  think the public is more likely to go see The Snowman because they may have seen pics of Michael kissing his partner in photographs??
> 
> 4) Your interpretation of what Michael is like and what motivates him is so vastly at odds with everything I have observed him say or do over the years.
> 
> Maybe there is a cultural difference here - the way certain American actors and European actors behave? It's starting to feel like that from reading your posts...
> 
> From my perspective there is absolutely no point replying to you further. It's clear your mind is made up regardless of any amount of reason I have provided.



I gotta be honest - I don't believe you when you say you don't take my posts seriously because you spend so much time responding to them - even researching responses. Sane people don't devote that much time to things they don't take seriously. 

The opinions of everyone in this discussion are influenced by their opinions and nothing substantitve. So in using that as a reason to dismiss me, youre encouraing your posts to be dismissed as well. Your opinion of Michael and Alicia as a couple is very positive and that shades your opinion. 
I don't tar all actors with the same brush. One example of that is my distinguishing the acting style of Alicia and Jennifer Lawrence from the acting style of Cate Blanchett and Kate Winslet.You appear to be mistaking statements about the entertainment industry with statements about the character of actors. That's two very different things - the confusion explains a lot though.
Your description of my understanding of how actors get roles is off the mark, which explains why you think it's wrong. I did not say people will go see The Snowman because thye've seen pictures of Michael and Alicia kissing. I said people will go see THe Snowman because they know who Michael is.  I'm starting to wonder if you actually disagree with what I say because you refute a lot of points I've never made.
Can you please decide once and for all whether you are going to advance this notion of your close personal knowledge of Michael or not, because the back and forth is just getting silly. When you are trying to grasp a leg up in a debate, you have this vast knowledge that no one else has access to. When it's thrown back at you, suddenly you don't.  Pick one, because the constat flip flopping quite frankly kills any claim you want to make of this knowledge. You're not the only one whose ever stood in the fan zone of a press event and seen him in person.  I know several people who have done the same, and they don't all share your view of him. So lets just accept that it's not enough exposure to truly know him as a man.  YOu don't know what makes him tick, neither do it. We're even on that front ... only I'm rational enough to recognize it.

I'm willing to bet you'll reply to me further, but it's your choice.


----------



## painterly_love

I have to admit - being a Toronto resident, I was surprised to see those pictures of Alicia; and then Michael and Alicia come out at the airport. Given my career, I do find myself frequently at the airport and I don't frequently see "paps", and do occasionally see famous people. Perhaps, with these pictures, someone heard Michael was here and then went to the airport in the hopes of catching Alicia, and then them together. For all, I know, this could be a "non-career paparazzi" (if those exist) who just sold their pictures. I have no idea how this all works!

In regards to the Toronto airport pictures that were posted, I can't explain the ones of Viggo or Rihanna, but the other ones seem to be from TIFF (Nicholas Hoult, Tom Hardy & Priyanka Chopra) or the MMVA's - a big concert we have here every June (Moretz & Arianna Grande). I don't mean to disagree; I just had looked up celebrity pictures at Toronto Pearson last week when these other pictures came out, so I thought, perhaps, I could add some insight.


----------



## Hackensack

painterly_love said:


> Hello all
> 
> I may be completely out of line (as I am only a lurker here), but I really wish all of this "negatively-tinged discussion" would stop — and I know I have no right to request this (so I do apologize), but I do truly miss the positivity when it is gone from here.
> 
> This is one of my favourite places to get information on Michael (and Alicia) as it is updated so consistently with full information and opinions - and I have to thank you all immensely for this. From time to time though, this place departs from that wonderful route, and this departure seems to be caused by and coming from multiple sources and perspectives.
> 
> I get the feeling that ALL people here right now come from a place of admiration of Michael. Of course being a discussion board, there may be times where people air their concern for his choices - whether it be smoking, movie choices or his perceived use of PR - which, I think, everyone is entitled to share. I enjoy reading all of these opinions and much of the ensuing discussion. It just frustrates me when I see people bringing snark and feelings of superiority into the discussion. I try my best to look at everyone as independent thinkers - there is no need to assume and assign other people’s thoughts, antagonize them or group them as “the others”. If this can’t be done, I feel people should just not reply or, perhaps, write out a reply and not post it to keep the positivity flowing!
> 
> All this negativity today is unfortunate particularly when just yesterday we got a wonderful looking trailer with Michael and from the looks of it, a generally great and loud response to it. I personally can’t wait for The Snowman - and I hope it comes to TIFF, so that I can get a sneak peak! I’m not only a big fan of Michael’s, but also of Rebecca Ferguson.
> 
> Sorry if this was out of line to speak up; I just want to see this place be as positive and tolerant of others as possible


Welcome, but please don't lecture.  And if you really are new, please understand that many of us have been around this particular block a few too many times.


----------



## Just Askin

painterly_love said:


> Hello all
> 
> I may be completely out of line (as I am only a lurker here), but I really wish all of this "negatively-tinged discussion" would stop — and I know I have no right to request this (so I do apologize), but I do truly miss the positivity when it is gone from here.
> 
> This is one of my favourite places to get information on Michael (and Alicia) as it is updated so consistently with full information and opinions - and I have to thank you all immensely for this. From time to time though, this place departs from that wonderful route, and this departure seems to be caused by and coming from multiple sources and perspectives.
> 
> I get the feeling that ALL people here right now come from a place of admiration of Michael. Of course being a discussion board, there may be times where people air their concern for his choices - whether it be smoking, movie choices or his perceived use of PR - which, I think, everyone is entitled to share. I enjoy reading all of these opinions and much of the ensuing discussion. It just frustrates me when I see people bringing snark and feelings of superiority into the discussion. I try my best to look at everyone as independent thinkers - there is no need to assume and assign other people’s thoughts, antagonize them or group them as “the others”. If this can’t be done, I feel people should just not reply or, perhaps, write out a reply and not post it to keep the positivity flowing!
> 
> All this negativity today is unfortunate particularly when just yesterday we got a wonderful looking trailer with Michael and from the looks of it, a generally great and loud response to it. I personally can’t wait for The Snowman - and I hope it comes to TIFF, so that I can get a sneak peak! I’m not only a big fan of Michael’s, but also of Rebecca Ferguson.
> 
> Sorry if this was out of line to speak up; I just want to see this place be as positive and tolerant of others as possible


Hi
Not out of line at all. I'm sure if you've been around a while you'll notice that everytime good stuff gets posted odd people, who never normally bother to post, will come out, gloves up. After a while it gets a little old hat.
I personally feel that If I've taken the time to post it would be nice to be able to enjoy it with others and not have to keep swatting at people who are only out to antagonise.


----------



## Just Askin

Can I just say.....that jumper looks really itchy!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3770040
> View attachment 3770036
> View attachment 3770037
> View attachment 3770039
> View attachment 3770035
> View attachment 3770038



Michael is certainly a handsome man!

Regarding The Snowman, the Guardian's piece on the trailer comes with a photo analysis of all the snowmen seen in it and gives them a scary ranking!

https://www.theguardian.com/film/fi...e-snowman-michael-fassbender-trailer-jo-nesbo


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The fourth picture is ominous. WOW


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The fourth picture is ominous. WOW


That pic freaks me out a bit.


----------



## Hackensack

I love The Guardian article!  So cleverly written.  I had never noticed that most snowmen are in a "surrender" position.

ETA: They caught two of the snowmen--the one with the cap and the one on top of the car--that I had missed, even though I've seen the trailer a lot.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael is certainly a handsome man!
> 
> Regarding The Snowman, the Guardian's piece on the trailer comes with a photo analysis of all the snowmen seen in it and gives them a scary ranking!
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/fi...e-snowman-michael-fassbender-trailer-jo-nesbo


Saw it this afternoon. I was like ..er..ok..someone arrived for work in a strange mood


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Those images are magnificent. The red must signify blood. I should probably read the book, but I don't think I want to. The movie is going to freak me out enough.


----------



## Allie28

I've been out of the loop for awhile.  So what's new with Michael?


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I've been out of the loop for awhile.  So what's new with Michael?


I am William Wallace! 
Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I've been out of the loop for awhile.  So what's new with Michael?


Well where should we start. France?


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> I am William Wallace!
> Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Liseberg


And no. That's not their boy. You haven't been away that long.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> Well where should we start. France?



He's back in France? I thought he was in LA.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Sweden
> View attachment 3770083
> 
> And no. That's not their boy. You haven't been away that long.



LMAO!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

X


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> X


It's been a busy month or so. This could take a while. You might wanna get comfy.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm here for it!


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm here for it!



Glad to recap of sweet pics from France - Sweden - Italy - France - Spain - Canada . Waiting for US' [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Just Askin

I've got to go to bed. More of this tomorrow...time differences are a b*tch!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> 1) The pictures/videos were not sold to the press and weren't intended for anyone outside their circle. Only keen fans of Michael and Alicia actively search through her friends' IG to look for pics. *And I can guarantee that outside of their fandoms nobody else is aware of them!*
> 
> 2) What are you suggesting? It's hit and miss with airports and paps. Michael has been papped on his own loads of times at airports...I posted a lovely selection of pics of him at airports only the other day...
> 
> It seems to me that you are heavily influenced by the behaviour of  SOME attention seeking  "celebrities" and conclude everyone  in the public eye is at it. But that is simply not true, and definitely not of Michael and Alicia.


Yes_,who cares. _I don't want to repeat myself,but Caroline Hjelt has a public profile for obvious reasons and Alicia's fans know her. The video about them dancing was mentioned in this forum by the member "jooa" who,I  suppose,followed that person. Otherwise nobody would have even known about that video.. just saying.
And the other friend who posted the video of them eating had a private profile,but probably a fan account started to follow her when her account was still public. It's what happened with another friend who posted some pics with Michael when he was filming SJ in San Francisco. Some of his fan accounts started to follow him and when he posted a pic with Alicia and Michael dining in London,it was reposted even if his account was private at the time. Alicia was _obviously_ accused of "leaking pics" from her profile that,I think,has not been used since January 2015.

Most of their close friends (friends who were with them in Sweden and in Ibiza)  have private accounts and what they share on their accounts involving Michael and Alicia is _not_ shared anywhere else. It's a fact.



pearlyqueen said:


> The problem with your paparazzi argument IMO is that in order to avoid them they wouldn't be able to go to any places where paps are known to congregate. Are you suggesting Michael and Alicia steer clear of Hollywood, New York, London, Paris major airports and all the other places worldwide where paps are very active?
> 
> *We now know that Alicia had a work engagement in Ibiza following their yacht holiday and she also had friends already in Ibiza before she and Michael arrived there. So why wouldn't they take the opportunity to combine the two?*


I don't understand why some people assume things about people they don't know.. What these people were doing in Ibiza,why they rented a yacht,why Michael and Alicia decided to spend some days with them,and so on.
I've also read various interviews with paparazzi who work (because yes,_sometimes _they do their job..)  in locations like Formentera,Porto Cervo,Ischia,Ibiza.. and they are usually tipped off by  people who work in restaurants,hotels,and they know most of the time when these people are on vacation on their yachts.
It makes sense that they were papped when they arrived  and  when their yacht was easily tracked. It also makes sense that they were papped again only when they disembarked. Judging by the video,I don't see how those pics were staged.
 What is sure is that  their pics have more value than pics of C-list celebrities,so there's no need for some complicated  PR plans  because they want to be papped in Ibiza.


Also,the snus thing.. My two cents..  Maybe (maybe!!) It's just something that he's occasionally using (it's the first time I see him using it) because he found it in Sweden. _Maybe_ Alicia has nothing to do with it,even if I know that the Swedish pr girfriend who is deviating him is a better narrative..
It doesn't need to be overanalyzed.




painterly_love said:


> I have to admit - being a Toronto resident*, I was surprised to see those pictures of Alicia*; and then Michael and Alicia come out at the airport. Given my career, I do find myself frequently at the airport and I don't frequently see "paps", and do occasionally see famous people. Perhaps, with these pictures, someone heard Michael was here and then went to the airport in the hopes of catching Alicia, and then them together. For all, I know, this could be a "non-career paparazzi" (if those exist) who just sold their pictures. I have no idea how this all works!


Those pics of Alicia were not published by any outlet,though. And "staging" those pics at the airport  doesn't even make sense as some kind of pr stunt for the "fandom" if we were going to know about her presence in Toronto in any case.. Apparently they also plan specific pr moves for us.

If he was flying from Montreal when he arrived,I suppose it was easier to fly under the radar.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> Glad to recap of sweet pics from France - Sweden - Italy - France - Spain - Canada . Waiting for US' [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


What? Italy? How did I miss italy or do you mean Portugal?


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What? Italy? How did I miss italy or do you mean Portugal?



Venice , Italy! Love the one inside the Bvlgari show[emoji8][emoji8][emoji13]
No pic in Portugal though


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Nice reading some reactions to the Snowman trailer.  Some of my thoughts:
> 
> - Just the right amount of creepiness.
> - Michael's cadence is slow and deliberate - sounding world weary and similar to Tom in TLBO.
> - I hope humour is evident in the film; I know Michael tries to inject it in most of his performances and it is certainly there in books.
> - I love the cinematography, the music and the colours.
> - There's a lot of Rebecca Ferguson in that trailer: in terms of middle shots and close-ups, probably as much as Michael, if not more.
> - Michael's eyes look very blue against that snow!
> - No Charlotte Gainsbourg?
> - No 'Starring' or 'From the Director of ....'??  Or did I just miss that?
> 
> I am not TOTALLY loving the trailer, but they've clearly done a good job of making people intrigued, and that's what counts.


I agree. They've cut a trailer that is commercially appealing,even if some lines sound too generic.
I forgot to say that I love the music (Massive Attack's  Voodoo in My Blood). That was a particularly inspired choice. 
Btw,two of the trailer clips have already 1,600,000 and 860,000 views. 



JaneWT said:


> By the same token, I'm expecting a lot of _women in refrigerators_ commentary when the film comes out, which is one of the reasons I am a little trepidatious about the film, despite some of my faves being involved.


There're surely some grotesque elements that can go either way.. I hope they've found the right tone.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I've been out of the loop for awhile.  So what's new with Michael?


Hi Allie!



Selayang430 said:


> Glad to recap of sweet pics from France - Sweden - Italy - France - Spain - Canada . *Waiting for US'* [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Honestly,I don't know..  I'm not even sure I want to see other airport pics..


----------



## Veruka

Morgane said:


> Yes_,who cares. _I don't want to repeat myself,but Caroline Hjelt has a public profile for obvious reasons and Alicia's fans know her. The video about them dancing was mentioned in this forum by the member "jooa" who,I  suppose,followed that person. Otherwise nobody would have even known about that video.. just saying.
> And the other friend who posted the video of them eating had a private profile,but probably a fan account started to follow her when her account was still public. It's what happened with another friend who posted some pics with Michael when he was filming SJ in San Francisco. Some of his fan accounts started to follow him and when he posted a pic with Alicia and Michael dining in London,it was reposted even if his account was private at the time. Alicia was _obviously_ accused of "leaking pics" from her profile that,I think,has not been used since January 2015.
> 
> Most of their close friends (friends who were with them in Sweden and in Ibiza)  have private accounts and what they share on their accounts involving Michael and Alicia is _not_ shared anywhere else. It's a fact.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why some people assume things about people they don't know.. What these people were doing in Ibiza,why they rented a yacht,why Michael and Alicia decided to spend some days with them,and so on.
> I've also read various interviews with paparazzi who work (because yes,_sometimes _they do their job..)  in locations like Formentera,Porto Cervo,Ischia,Ibiza.. and they are usually tipped off by  people who work in restaurants,hotels,and they know most of the time when these people are on vacation on their yachts.
> It makes sense that they were papped when they arrived  and their yacht was easily tracked. It also makes sense that they were papped again only when they disembarked. Judging by the video,I don't see how those pics were staged.
> What is sure is that  their pics have more value than pics of C-list celebrities,so there's no need for some complicated  PR plans  because they want to be papped in Ibiza.
> 
> 
> Also,the snus thing.. My two cents..  Maybe (maybe!!) It's just something that he's occasionally using (it's the first time I see him using it) because he found it in Sweden. _Maybe_ Alicia has nothing to do with it,even if I know that the Swedish pr girfriend who is deviating him is a better narrative..
> It doesn't need to be overanalyzed.
> 
> 
> 
> Those pics of Alicia were not published by any outlet,though. And "staging" those pics at the airport  doesn't even make sense as some kind of pr stunt for the "fandom" if we were going to know about her presence in Toronto in any case.. Apparently they also plan specific pr moves for us.
> 
> If he was flying from Montreal when he arrived,I suppose it was easier to fly under the radar.


You do realize that every post here is from people assuming what they don't know, right. Whether the statement is "they are in love" or "he doesn't give her attention" or "they just want privacy " or "they are seeking publicity" it is all assuming what we don't know. We are ALL fans observing what is made public.  None of us know. Just because an observation fits your desired narrative does not mean it's in the know. 

But you're right, there's no need for a complicated PR plan in Ibiza. It's a heavily pap'd area. If celebs show up there, they will be pap'd. That's the simplest kind of PR there is!

Those pics were published by an outlet which is why we've seen them. Granted it was not a major outlet, and oddly most of the recent pics have been the same outlet, but they were published by an outlet.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> Venice , Italy! Love the one inside the Bvlgari show[emoji8][emoji8][emoji13]
> No pic in Portugal though


Oh, yeah. Duh.


----------



## Morgane

Veruka said:


> You do realize that every post here is from people assuming what they don't know, right. Whether the statement is "they are in love" or "he doesn't give her attention" or "they just want privacy " or "they are seeking publicity" it is all assuming what we don't know. We are ALL fans observing what is made public.  None of us know. Just because an observation fits your desired narrative does not mean it's in the know.
> 
> But you're right, there's no need for a complicated PR plan in Ibiza. It's a heavily pap'd area. If celebs show up there, they will be pap'd. That's the simplest kind of PR there is!
> 
> Those pics were published by an outlet which is why we've seen them. Granted it was not a major outlet, and oddly most of the recent pics have been the same outlet, but they were published by an outlet.


I mean,the assumption is that they specifically chose Ibiza to be papped,when they actually had friends who were already there. And this is not speculation.

Selayang reposted those pics from a Weibo account (Chinese social network) that has pics of many other celebrities,pics that obviously come from well-known photo agencies.  Most of the time these pics are also bought and published by the Daily Mail,JJ,etc.. including most of their pics. Those pics of Alicia were not used by any outlet. It happens.


----------



## aprilmayjune

yeah sorry, i'm not buying this "all narratives are created equal" line when one relies on anonymous tumblr messages and blind items and the other relies on pictures, videos, and the literal words of the people involved. it's a false equivalency.


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> I mean,the assumption is that they specifically chose Ibiza to be papped,when they actually had friends who were already there. And this is not speculation.
> 
> Selayang reposted those pics from a Weibo account (Chinese social network) that has pics of many other celebrities,pics that obviously come from well-known photo agencies.  Most of the time these pics are also bought and published by the Daily Mail,JJ,etc.. including most of their pics. Those pics of Alicia were not used by any outlet. It happens.



That weibo account owner is a big fan of Ben Affleck- day in day out everyday full dose of Ben. 
He purchased those pics from photo agencies. There are other weibo accounts which posted paps pics too.


----------



## Veruka

Morgane said:


> I mean,the assumption is that they specifically chose Ibiza to be papped,when they actually had friends who were already there. And this is not speculation.
> 
> Selayang reposted those pics from a Weibo account (Chinese social network) that has pics of many other celebrities,pics that obviously come from well-known photo agencies.  Most of the time these pics are also bought and published by the Daily Mail,JJ,etc.. including most of their pics. Those pics of Alicia were not used by any outlet. It happens.



You're assuming the friends didn't go to Ibiza because Michael and Alicia chose it, right? So you're guilty of what you're accusing others of? or do you bask in the glow of their presence making you more in the know too?


----------



## Selayang430

Still 17.07.2017 Toronto- new pic


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BW0DNLKgQSl/
From Ibiza


----------



## mollie12

Ahead of the official press conference, Variety has the scoop on a lot of the films (mostly English-language studio films) headed to the Venice Film Festival, and it sounds like The Snowman won't be included. 

Based on that trailer, I think it might skip all of the fests like The Counselor did.


----------



## mollie12

Also, Fox is reassessing the continuation of the Alien franchise (under Ridley's helm). 
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...nk-franchise-films-1022329?utm_source=twitter


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> Also, Fox is reassessing the continuation of the Alien franchise (under Ridley's helm).
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/li...nk-franchise-films-1022329?utm_source=twitter



Noooo I want a dozen sequels of David being THE biggest drama queen [emoji24]


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> Ahead of the official press conference, Variety has the scoop on a lot of the films (mostly English-language studio films) headed to the Venice Film Festival, and it sounds like The Snowman won't be included.
> 
> Based on that trailer, I think it might skip all of the fests like The Counselor did.


I take it that you disliked the trailer?  I thought it looked good.


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> I take it that you disliked the trailer?  I thought it looked good.



I didn't love it, but I'm mainly reacting to all of the other responses I saw on social media/articles/film sites that thought it looked like a silly parody or '90s thriller trash.  That and the very basic marketing Universal has been giving this movie reminds me of how Fox treated The Counselor.


----------



## mollie12

LMAO, I'm watching Okja right now and thanking my lucky stars that MF doesn't interpret "effete" or "camp" the way Jake Gyllenhaal does.   He's so f**king awful in this film.  I think MF really pushed his David 8 performance to the limit in Alien: Covenant, but it's still controlled.


----------



## aprilmayjune

mollie12 said:


> LMAO, I'm watching Okja right now and thanking my lucky stars that MF doesn't interpret "effete" or "camp" the way Jake Gyllenhaal does.   He's so f**king awful in this film.  I think MF really pushed his David 8 performance to the limit in Alien: Covenant, but it's still controlled.



David was a friggin masterclass in how to do a (melo)dramatic and vaguely queer-coded villain without descending into farce or offensive stereotypes. I'm more impressed by that performance every time I rewatch the movie--it's certainly in my top five favorite fassbender roles.


----------



## Just Askin

2 days ago


https://instagram.com/p/BWvaXmanrjk/


----------



## Veruka

Michael looks like he's auditioning for a remake of Weekend at Bernies there.


----------



## Just Askin

The beard is definitely doing things for me at the minute.
You know how the night ends when your bloke has that look in his eyes. So does Alicia from the smile on her face


----------



## mchris55

Veruka said:


> Michael looks like he's auditioning for a remake of Weekend at Bernies there.


He looks like something ....


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> The beard is definitely doing things for me at the minute.
> You know how the night ends when your bloke has that look in his eyes. So does Alicia from the smile on her face


Yep, passed out face down, snoring loudly. Best to leave asprin and water on the nightstand.


----------



## Just Askin

*Grown ups doing their own thing ... no guidance or judgment needed...*
*


*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## Veruka

Give me a break. People comment on celebrities. It's not judgement, it's discussion on a discussion board. You know, like when you say they look so in love. I comment on how he looks too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Look at this face!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> 2 days ago
> View attachment 3771340
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BWvaXmanrjk/



Thanks!

This is what faced Michael and Alicia as they came out of Catch LA:





Found a couple more pics too:




https://instagram.com/p/BW1w2AuHq2s/


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is what faced Michael and Alicia as they came out of Catch LA:
> 
> View attachment 3771718
> 
> 
> 
> Found a couple more pics too:
> 
> View attachment 3771719
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BW1w2AuHq2s/



So weird that of all the restaurants in LA, they'd choose a place known to have that outside most nights, being as private as they are. I've eaten at many restaurants in LA, and most don't have that - only the ones who want to be known for attracting celebs.


----------



## Just Askin

*GOOD MORNING ALLIE   *

*

*


----------



## Hackensack

Hello everyone!
I wanted to say thanks for this forum, which has become an oasis.  It would be so easy for this place to turn into (yet another) MF dragging thread.  It would be easy to give it over to PR/"anon" fantasies, or to the default negativity that exists on some sites, or to the misogynist bile that dominates elsewhere.  The fact that the site isn't all that is actually an achievement.
I deeply appreciate it.  Thanks to all.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Hello everyone!
> I wanted to say thanks for this forum, which has become an oasis.  It would be so easy for this place to turn into (yet another) MF dragging thread.  It would be easy to give it over to PR/"anon" fantasies, or to the default negativity that exists on some sites, or to the misogynist bile that dominates elsewhere.  The fact that the site isn't all that is actually an achievement.
> I deeply appreciate it.  Thanks to all.


Hear hear!


----------



## Hackensack

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/val-kilmer-opens-pop-up-art-show-la-icon-go-ill-go-1023480

Interesting article about Val Kilmer; towards the end he discusses Michael.  The two really bonded on Song to Song, it seems.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/val-kilmer-opens-pop-up-art-show-la-icon-go-ill-go-1023480
> 
> Interesting article about Val Kilmer; towards the end he discusses Michael.  The two really bonded on Song to Song, it seems.


This was Kilmer about Michael in 2016
I hit the brilliant Gustav Vigeland's sculpture garden today. This is where we meet my friend Michael Fassbender's character in the film I'm here doing a cameo in. It's called SNOWMAN. Even though Oslo was the coldest place in all of Europe two days ago, I'd happily spend a couple of months here, to hang out with Michael and my new friend Tomas Alfredson, who is as kind and sensitive a director as one could ever ask for. He did an incredible job in TINKER TAILOR SOLDIER SPY, and was clearly a main reason for Gary Oldman's much deserved nomination. *Michael is in the top ten actors alive today. He has been flawless in everything I've seen him, but even if I'd only seen any 8 minutes of STEVE JOBS I'd say this. There aren't many things you can't fake in movie acting, but genius is one of em. He simply owns your mind while he rips thru inspired banter and monologues by Aaron Sorkin- and the real genius that is in him, comes out in every moment.* And Kate Winslet isn't even recognizable for the first 10 minutes- spectacular partnership and collaboration between the two for two hours of joy.
src: Val Kilmer Facebook page.


----------



## readingnook

That script blew me away.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Hello everyone!
> I wanted to say thanks for this forum, which has become an oasis.  It would be so easy for this place to turn into (yet another) MF dragging thread.  It would be easy to give it over to PR/"anon" fantasies, or to the default negativity that exists on some sites, or to the misogynist bile that dominates elsewhere.  The fact that the site isn't all that is actually an achievement.
> I deeply appreciate it.  Thanks to all.


 Yeah I'd like to say Thanks to all too. On the whole this thread is a positive and entertaining place to be. I'm happy we've all managed to hold it together in spite of the naysayers.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> The beard is definitely doing things for me at the minute.
> You know how the night ends when your bloke has that look in his eyes. So does Alicia from the smile on her face



Haha, Alicia looks very happy about something.... would love to know what! 

Michael looks tired, not surprising as they had flown from Toronto to LA earlier that day (Monday) and he'd had such an adrenaline pumped weekend!


----------



## mchris55

Veruka said:


> So weird that of all the restaurants in LA, they'd choose a place known to have that outside most nights, being as private as they are. I've eaten at many restaurants in LA, and most don't have that - only the ones who want to be known for attracting celebs.


Exactly. I have been to LA as well. They KNEW where they were going and what to expect. And STILL, he managed to look like he wasn't even there. SMH.
And where is PR Emma "the poop"? After all of the pics over the last few weeks promoting Varg PR's fav actress, the trailer for his next film comes out and there is visual silence. Really? I don't care if you are part time or not, as a publicist you have to do better.
This is embarrassing.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, Alicia looks very happy about something.... would love to know what!
> 
> Michael looks tired, not surprising as they had flown from Toronto to LA earlier that day (Monday) and he'd had such an adrenaline pumped weekend!


I don't know how he does it. Healthy body and Healthy mind I suppose.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/val-kilmer-opens-pop-up-art-show-la-icon-go-ill-go-1023480
> 
> Interesting article about Val Kilmer; towards the end he discusses Michael.  The two really bonded on Song to Song, it seems.



Great to see how much Val admires Michael, both as an actor but more importantly as a man:




Seems Val is also enamoured of Alicia - who can blame him!


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, Alicia looks very happy about something.... would love to know what!


There's a boatload of cameras in front of her treating her like a star - i there anything that makes her happier?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Great to see how much Val admires Michael, both as an actor but more importantly as a man:
> 
> View attachment 3772001
> 
> 
> Seems Val is also enamoured of Alicia - who can blame him!


Val is jealous of Fassy, haha that's cute!


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Hi Allie!



Hey there!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> *GOOD MORNING ALLIE   *
> 
> *
> View attachment 3771756
> *



GOOD MORNING!!!  I'd definitely be having a good morning if I was on a yacht with Fassy!


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> Great to see how much Val admires Michael, both as an actor but more importantly as a man:
> 
> View attachment 3772001
> 
> 
> Seems Val is also enamoured of Alicia - who can blame him!



Did that article just spoil Val Kilmer's role in the snowman??


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Did that article just spoil Val Kilmer's role in the snowman??



No, doesn't give anything away - he's just a cop, albeit an alcoholic one!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Kilmer's character is? That's a huge spoiler jfc


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Kilmer's character is? That's a huge spoiler jfc



How so..?


----------



## aprilmayjune

pearlyqueen said:


> How so..?



Because it means there are now only three instead of four unnamed male characters, which makes process of elimination for who's playing certain roles that much easier. I had thought IMDB was doing that on purpose to decrease spoilers but maybe it was just lack of information?


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Because it means there are now only three instead of four unnamed male characters, which makes process of elimination for who's playing certain roles that much easier. I had thought IMDB was doing that on purpose to decrease spoilers but maybe it was just lack of information?



Oh I think lack of information; I'm not sure they've even got all the cast listed on there. Whilst filming there was a pic of Michael sitting in a tent eating sushi with the actor Adrian Dunbar, but he's not listed on IMDb. I suppose he could have be in Norway just as his mate, but think it more likely he's in the film... we will see....

Will be keeping my eyes peeled to see if there's a glimpse of Alicia in the background... she stayed with Michael in Norway two or three times.[emoji102]


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh I think lack of information; I'm not sure they've even got all the cast listed on there. Whilst filming there was a pic of Michael sitting in a tent eating sushi with the actor Adrian Dunbar, but he's not listed on IMDb. I suppose he could have be in Norway just as his mate, but think it more likely he's in the film... we will see....
> 
> Will be keeping my eyes peeled to see if there's a glimpse of Alicia in the background... she stayed with Michael in Norway two or three times.[emoji102]


Makes sense.  With cameras around ,you know she was around!


----------



## Hackensack

Michael and Alicia occasionally go to a restaurant with paps (Chiltern Firehouse, this latest).  As opposed to many times they go to restaurants with no paps, and we learn of it through instagrams or (I suspect) we don't learn of it at all.
So tiresome.


----------



## Veruka

Hackensack said:


> Michael and Alicia occasionally go to a restaurant with paps (Chiltern Firehouse, this latest).  As opposed to many times they go to restaurants with no paps, and we learn of it through instagrams or (I suspect) we don't learn of it at all.
> So tiresome.


Exactly!  This is yet another illustration that they know how to live private lives when they choose to - so when they are pap'd it's because they WANT to be and not because they can't escape it. Nothing wrong with people who employee a publicist seeking publicity. But as was mentioned earlier, Michael may want to look for a publicist who works to truly publicize his work rather than treating him as side job and tagging on to publicity done studios. If he did that, he may be able to go back to private vacations.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Michael and Alicia occasionally go to a restaurant with paps (Chiltern Firehouse, this latest).  As opposed to many times they go to restaurants with no paps, and we learn of it through instagrams or (I suspect) we don't learn of it at all.
> So tiresome.


I'm happy we (the fans) get a glimpse of them from time to time. And, yes, it's extremely tiresome.


----------



## Hackensack

Veruka said:


> Exactly!  This is yet another illustration that they know how to live private lives when they choose to - so when they are pap'd it's because they WANT to be and not because they can't escape it. Nothing wrong with people who employee a publicist seeking publicity. But as was mentioned earlier, Michael may want to look for a publicist who works to truly publicize his work rather than treating him as side job and tagging on to publicity done studios. If he did that, he may be able to go back to private vacations.


Not quite what I meant . . . .
Especially the part about his being a "side job!"  Let's get real, though--he was pap'd before he met Alicia.  Sometimes it looked as if he called them, many times not.  And maybe they're letting the 2-3 millions of Youtube views do the publicizing for the moment, three months ahead of The Snowman's release.


----------



## Veruka

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm happy we (the fans) get a glimpse of them from time to time. And, yes, it's extremely tiresome.


I agree, it's fun for all of us. But it's not seeking privacy.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Not quite what I meant . . . .
> Especially the part about his being a "side job!"  Let's get real, though--he was pap'd before he met Alicia.  Sometimes it looked as if he called them, many times not.  And maybe they're letting the 2-3 millions of Youtube views do the publicizing for the moment, three months ahead of The Snowman's release.


Your point was quite clear, but tiresome and annoying is about right.


----------



## Veruka

Hackensack said:


> Not quite what I meant . . . .
> Especially the part about his being a "side job!"  Let's get real, though--he was pap'd before he met Alicia.  Sometimes it looked as if he called them, many times not.  And maybe they're letting the 2-3 millions of Youtube views do the publicizing for the moment, three months ahead of The Snowman's release.


It may not be what you meant, but it supports a point of view I've expressed in this discussion. There is a denial among many that many of the things that Michael and Alicia have done in the past couple of months have been seeking publicity. There have been claims made that they are very clearly not seeking publicity since they just happen to visit places that are widely known to have a lot of paparazzi. People can deny away, but when it's then acknowledged that they knowingly visit the places where the paparazzi are, it supports the point that its done on purpose. 
My view on his publicity is quite simple - when it's done well, people know his name and they know his personality. When it's not done well, his name is mentioned and the response is "who?", and he's perceived as a creepy uncle travelling around with his teenage niece instead of a laid back great actor who is quite funny, loves his family, and stays connected with people who keep him grounded to avoid being swept up in the ugly side of fame.


----------



## Hackensack

Let us also admit that there are some very pathetic individuals, some with multiple accounts, who live for the DM or Just Jared articles so they can go on there multiple times and write, "Oh, he looks so OLDDDD," and other similar remarks about him and about her; not exactly the vox populi.


----------



## Veruka

Hackensack said:


> Let us also admit that there are some very pathetic individuals, some with multiple accounts, who live for the DM or Just Jared articles so they can go on there multiple times and write, "Oh, he looks so OLDDDD," and other similar remarks about him and about her; not exactly the vox populi.


I'm happy to.  I'm not sure how that's related to the discussion, but I don't frequent the comments of those sites often enough to form an opinion that in any way contradicts what you've said.


----------



## Just Askin

*Hamster Cheek Happy  taking a 3rd place in only your 3rd race  *
*

*


----------



## aprilmayjune

It's related to the discussion because the ONLY people who make the creepy uncle/niece comparison are the same people who frequent those sites or others like them. Slagging him off is a small price to pay for slagging her off too, I guess.

Of course if it was literally any other 28 year old on the planet this wouldn't be a discussion at all.


----------



## Veruka

aprilmayjune said:


> It's related to the discussion because the ONLY people who make the creepy uncle/niece comparison are the same people who frequent those sites or others like them. Slagging him off is a small price to pay for slagging her off too, I guess.
> 
> Of course if it was literally any other 28 year old on the planet this wouldn't be a discussion at all.


I'm curious as to how you can draw these conclusions with such certainty. 

It's not a matter of slagging. It's a matter of being able to see shades of gray. I think it's perfectly healthy to be able to see flaws and shortcomings even in people we admire. I don't see the value in a mindset that if a person likes someone else, all comments must be entirely positive. I don't see a lot of credibility in such a mindset because no person is perfect, so it's healthy to acknowledge flaws.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> It's related to the discussion because the ONLY people who make the creepy uncle/niece comparison are the same people who frequent those sites or others like them. Slagging him off is a small price to pay for slagging her off too, I guess.
> 
> Of course if it was literally any other 28 year old on the planet this wouldn't be a discussion at all.


I'm not even gonna bother to  check as to who and what led you to making this comment. They've been waiting on the sidelines all day no doubt. The incest stuff is disgusting but sadly typical of some. I'd let them talk to themselves if I was you. The ignore button usually works well right about now.


----------



## Hackensack

"I wonder if you wonder."  _Double Indemnity.
_


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> It's related to the discussion because the ONLY people who make the creepy uncle/niece comparison are the same people who frequent those sites or others like them. Slagging him off is a small price to pay for slagging her off too, I guess.
> 
> Of course if it was literally any other 28 year old on the planet this wouldn't be a discussion at all.


The pretense is so disingenuous, especially since no one's fooled. Better off buying some houses around the world to provide a safe haven for Michael.


----------



## Veruka

Just Askin said:


> I'm not even gonna bother to  check as to who and what led you to making this comment. They've been waiting on the sidelines all day no doubt. The incest stuff is disgusting but sadly typical of some. I'd let them talk to themselves if I was you. The ignore button usually works well right about now.


I'm not sure if it is working - the last time you made reference to ignoring posters, you were replying to their posts a few hours later.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> I'm not even gonna bother to  check as to who and what led you to making this comment. They've been waiting on the sidelines all day no doubt. The incest stuff is disgusting but sadly typical of some. I'd let them talk to themselves if I was you. The ignore button usually works well right about now.



You and CM are right per usual--I'll tap out [emoji2]

Plus anyone who's knows this place knows i think those two have plenty of flaws--but they're like, being dorks, not pathological liars and attention whores.


----------



## mollie12

aprilmayjune said:


> You and CM are right per usual--I'll tap out [emoji2]
> 
> Plus anyone who's knows this place knows i think those two have plenty of flaws--but they're like, being dorks, not pathological liars and attention whores.



Right, some of us don't even feel total aversion to discussion of the possibility of publicity-use or pap pics, but not when such bad faith arguments are constantly made.  This place isn't totally in lock-step on those issues.


----------



## Veruka

mollie12 said:


> Right, some of us don't even feel total aversion to discussion of the possibility of publicity-use or pap pics, but not when such bad faith arguments are constantly made.  This place isn't totally in lock-step on those issues.


You might want to go back and read the posts from a few weeks ago.  There was pure outrage at the suggestion that they went to Ibiza seeking attention.  In fact, it was even called slanderous.I dont' recall a lot of voices objecting to the idea of slander either. But then again, there is also a healthy dose of revising history, so it makes sense that would be forgotten by now.


----------



## mollie12

Veruka said:


> You might want to go back and read the posts from a few weeks ago.  There was pure outrage at the suggestion that they went to Ibiza seeking attention.  In fact, it was even called slanderous.I dont' recall a lot of voices objecting to the idea of slander either. But then again, there is also a healthy dose of revising history, so it makes sense that would be forgotten by now.



I don't need to go back because I know there were at least two of us (including me) who stated that we thought that they might have purposefully gone to Ibiza as a photography-heavy area.  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/michael-fassbender.851097/page-1754#post-31486431

I don't recall ever reacting to (either objecting or supporting) the idea of slander, so please don't lay that on me. 

Look, I don't mind that you think they seek attention.  I mostly object to your tone and judgements about them _on_ that basis.


----------



## Just Askin

Not sure if I'll be able to do it but any gif suggestions. Can't always do it because of the source material but I'll do what I can.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to do it but any gif suggestions. Can't always do it because of the source material but I'll do what I can.



I'm can't think of any gifs from films that I'd like that aren't already available, but would like some from Michael's Killarney celebration last October. So many cute moments!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just came across the pic of Michael  with Adrian Dunbar that I mentioned earlier. Don't think it was ever posted here before....it's a great pic! 




Two Irishmen eating sushi together in Norway [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to do it but any gif suggestions. Can't always do it because of the source material but I'll do what I can.



I'm still working on my ability to _post _gifs let along _make_ them!


----------



## Veruka

mollie12 said:


> I don't need to go back because I know there were at least two of us (including me) who stated that we thought that they might have purposefully gone to Ibiza as a photography-heavy area.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/michael-fassbender.851097/page-1754#post-31486431
> 
> I don't recall ever reacting to (either objecting or supporting) the idea of slander, so please don't lay that on me.
> 
> Look, I don't mind that you think they seek attention.  I mostly object to your tone and judgements about them _on_ that basis.


I'm not laying the slander claims on you. I'm laying them on the people who said it. Regarding my tone - we've never talked to the best of my knowledge, which means that you're judging the tone of my writing. People misread tone in writing all the time, so it's quite possible you're objecting to your interpretation and not my actual tone.When people want to see negativity in something, they can find it. Just like when they want to see true love in something, they can find it.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Just came across the pic of Michael  with Adrian Dunbar that I mentioned earlier. Don't think it was ever posted here before....it's a great pic!
> 
> View attachment 3772602
> 
> 
> Two Irishmen eating sushi together in Norway [emoji3]



Why can't MY Dad ever casually text me that he's eating sushi with Michael in Norway??  

My dad texts me that his kidney stone still hasn't passed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Why can't MY Dad ever casually text me that he's eating sushi with Michael in Norway??
> 
> My dad texts me that his kidney stone still hasn't passed.



LOL! I think we would all like to see our dads eating sushi with Michael, especially when they both seem to be enjoying themselves so much! 

Don't know if you are familiar with Adrian in the USA? He's on a lot of TV dramas here in the U.K., hails from Northern Ireland and he's a good actor.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL! I think we would all like to see our dads eating sushi with Michael, especially when they both seem to be enjoying themselves so much!
> 
> Don't know if you are familiar with Adrian in the USA? He's on a lot of TV dramas here in the U.K., hails from Northern Ireland and he's a good actor.



No, I'm not familiar with Adrian.  All I know of him so far is he's an actor from Ireland.  And he ate sushi with Michael.  I like him already!


----------



## Allie28

Fassy through the years....

http://www.viralitytoday.com/Michae...dium=referral&utm_campaign=social&skyid=15089


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Fassy through the years....
> 
> http://www.viralitytoday.com/Michae...dium=referral&utm_campaign=social&skyid=15089



A tasty selection of pics of Michael over the past 10 years; he's a fine specimen of a man but to my mind he looks better now than he has ever done - really in his prime and his happy glow really enhances his looks [emoji7]


----------



## Veruka

pearlyqueen said:


> A tasty selection of pics of Michael over the past 10 years; he's a fine specimen of a man but to my mind he looks better now than he has ever done - really in his prime and his happy glow really enhances his looks [emoji7]


Is that how you describe his look on Monday? Was that a happy glow?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> A tasty selection of pics of Michael over the past 10 years; he's a fine specimen of a man but to my mind he looks better now than he has ever done - really in his prime and his happy glow really enhances his looks [emoji7]


Pearly can you imagine the tan on him after all the sea and sun. He's also basking in the love of a good woman. Always leaves a twinkle in the eye .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Pearly can you imagine the tan on him after all the sea and sun. He's also basking in the love of a good woman. Always leaves a twinkle in the eye .



Oh yes, no doubt about any of that! I'm really made up for Michael, lovely to see him so happy at last [emoji7]


----------



## mollie12

I watched the Korean film The Wailing last night.  MF mentioned loving it during his Happy Sad Confused interview.  Great recommendation from him!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3772641
> View attachment 3772637
> View attachment 3772638
> View attachment 3772639
> View attachment 3772640



How can we forget he proudly (and a bit shy) talked about the perks of being an actor in front of his parents, teachers and (childhood) friends & classmates?! 
Really love that part especially on the dinner when he repeated that and get much shouts from the guests !


----------



## Veruka

Selayang430 said:


> How can we forget he proudly (and a bit shy) talked about the perks of being an actor in front of his parents, teachers and (childhood) friends & classmates?!
> Really love that part especially on the dinner when he repeated that and get much shouts from the guests !


I never thought that was shy. I thought it was surprise that the bit he'd scratched out of a speech written by someone else found its way back in. But I guess I can see where you'd get shy. He'd likely be nervous that on a night where he's surrounded by adoring women that mentioning Alicia would lessen his chances of hooking up with some of the hot women who were there.



Just Askin said:


> It's chilly tonight. Did someone leave the doors open?



Oh dear looks like the ignore button broke again!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3772641
> View attachment 3772637
> View attachment 3772638
> View attachment 3772639
> View attachment 3772640



Thanks so much for these gifs! Such a happy day for Michael - one he will remember all his life. And lovely that his other half was there to share it with him...doesn't Alicia look proud of him...and the look he's giving her...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hackensack

I love those pictures from Killarney.  He seemed so proud to have her there.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks so much for these gifs! Such a happy day for Michael - one he will remember all his life. And lovely that his other half was there to share it with him...doesn't she look proud of him...and the look he's giving her...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I think this and the race at the weekend are way up there for him.


----------



## Veruka

Hackensack said:


> I love those pictures from Killarney.  He seemed so proud to have her there.


his parents sure don't. Weird that none of his friends seemed to be looking out for her while he was busy either. After all, they usually vacation with friends, so they have to know her well, right? Or do only her friends tag along?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I love those pictures from Killarney.  He seemed so proud to have her there.



Didn't he just! And Alicia looked so proud of him too....those pics of her looking at him adoringly [emoji7][emoji7]

Yes , must have been wonderful for Michael to bring Alicia home with him, by his side to share his happiness. And the locals seemed delighted to see him settled with such a lovely partner. His mum was on video happily introducing Alicia to them and I remember the approving cat calls when Michael spoke of her during his evening speech...and his pleasure at their approval. [emoji173]️


----------



## mollie12

Hilarious that people are unaware imdb and database cross-checking exists.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Didn't he just! And Alicia looked so proud of him too....those pics of her looking at him adoringly [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Yes , must have been wonderful for Michael to bring Alicia home with him, by his side to share his happiness. And the locals seemed delighted to see him settled with such a lovely partner. His mum was on video happily introducing Alicia to them and I remember the approving cat calls when Michael spoke of her during his evening speech...and his pleasure at their approval. [emoji173]️



Yea, His mum was introducing Alicia to the locals after the family arrived together in a bus ! 
During the evening speech , remember he made his cat calls too after tried a couple of time to resume his speech but failed. 
Remember another radio interview Michael also disclosed that Alicia's father visited Killarney many times.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Michael and Alicia occasionally go to a restaurant with paps (Chiltern Firehouse, this latest).  As opposed to many times they go to restaurants with no paps, and *we learn of it through instagrams* or (I suspect) we don't learn of it at all.
> So tiresome.


Like when a random person took a pic of them at Chiltern Firehouse in December and Alicia was in the background (she wasn't even tagged..). It's quite strange for people who go to specific restaurant to be photographed. Same for The catch. I still don't see pap pics anywhere..



aprilmayjune said:


> It's related to the discussion because the ONLY people who make the creepy uncle/niece comparison are the same people who frequent those sites or others like them. Slagging him off is a small price to pay for slagging her off too, I guess.
> 
> Of course if it was literally any other 28 year old on the planet this wouldn't be a discussion at all.


The funny thing is when some of these comments (the best ones are those that start with "I don't care about him _but.." _) are used to prove what  "people" (casual commenters..) think.. When it's _obvious _that they come from the same people who post on the same sites.




Veruka said:


> *You're assuming the friends didn't go to Ibiza because Michael and Alicia chose it, right? *So you're guilty of what you're accusing others of? or do you bask in the glow of their presence making you more in the know too?


I'm not assuming anything. I just know that the weekend before they arrived her friends Caroline and Aino were playing in Ibiza and the other friends were already there. Again,we don't know them and we don't know how they planned their vacations. 
On the other hand,the suggestion that they're constantly seeking attention looks more an assumption based on what is supposed to be a fact. But this topic is trite,so let's move on.


----------



## Hackensack

It's bedtime for me.  Hope most of you sleep well.  I hope we get new pictures tomorrow.

Where were the recent fishing photos of Michael?  NYT Magazine?
I ask because I first knew the word "troll" as a verb from going fishing with my father.  You bait the hook, run the line through the water, hope someone will bite.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> It's bedtime for me.  Hope most of you sleep well.  I hope we get new pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Where were the recent fishing photos of Michael?  NYT Magazine?
> I ask because I first knew the word "troll" as a verb from going fishing with my father.  You bait the hook, run the line through the water, hope someone will bite.


Yeah bed for me too. Good night and stay chilled


*LOL  *


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Good night ladies. I'm sure when you log back on, we'll still be in the twilight zone.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Didn't he just! And Alicia looked so proud of him too....those pics of her looking at him adoringly [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Yes , must have been wonderful for Michael to bring Alicia home with him, by his side to share his happiness. And the locals seemed delighted to see him settled with such a lovely partner. His mum was on video happily introducing Alicia to them and I remember the approving cat calls when Michael spoke of her during his evening speech...and his pleasure at their approval. [emoji173]️



I saw Michael's mom putting her arm around Alicia.  I was glad to see them looking so warm and natural to each other!  I have only seen a tiny bit of Michael's speech, only quickly the part he mentioned Alicia.  I didn't notice any cat calls and Michael's pleasure with that?  Was there more to it than that comment about the kissing?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> I saw Michael's mom putting her arm around Alicia.  I was glad to see them looking so warm and natural to each other!  I have only seen a tiny bit of Michael's speech, only quickly the part he mentioned Alicia.  I didn't notice any cat calls and Michael's pleasure with that?  Was there more to it than that comment about the kissing?



Maybe you only saw the speech Michael gave during the afternoon festivities? There was a much bigger celebration in the evening - looked like a substantial number of Fossa/Killarney people were present. 

Anyway, Michael included Alicia in both speeches with the comment about kissing her; in the evening speech you get the clear impression there were many more of Michael's friends present and there is no doubting their approval of his remark or his pleasure in hearing it. [emoji7]

Here is the relevant part of his speech:

https://instagram.com/p/BLXIQBgBlYD/

Prolonged cheering and cat calling!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> I agree. They've cut a trailer that is commercially appealing,even if some lines sound too generic.


Some lines sound _very_ cliched.  I'm hoping the full script is much better.  It should be, given the quality of the scriptwriters.


Morgane said:


> Btw,two of the trailer clips have already 1,600,000 and 860,000 views.


I realise it's far more now - well past 3 million? - but I don't know how that compares to other trailers and if they're good numbers.


----------



## JaneWT

mollie12 said:


> Ahead of the official press conference, Variety has the scoop on a lot of the films (mostly English-language studio films) headed to the Venice Film Festival, and it sounds like The Snowman won't be included.
> 
> Based on that trailer, I think it might skip all of the fests like The Counselor did.


Despite the pedigree of people involved, I always doubted that The Snowman would bother either the festival or awards circuits.  The stark lack of build-up/promotion and a trailer aimed firmly at the slasher crowd are perhaps further indications of that.

It would be nice, though, if this film pulled in really good numbers and defied any criticism with great word-of-mouth.  Coming out of a year-long hiatus, it would be a massive boost to Michael's career if he was the star of a real money-spinner.  Plus, it would make a nice change to read something positive alongside his name, instead of the recent "He was the best thing in that crap movie" commentary we've all had to endure for the last goodness-knows-how-long.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> The beard is definitely doing things for me at the minute.


  The beard is definitely NOT doing it for me!  I'm a lover of the 5-o'clock shadow look - a slight bit of fuzz.  Or, failing that, clean-shaven so you can see his beautiful jawline in all its glory.  The full-on beard he has at the moment is just too straggly for my taste!


----------



## JaneWT

readingnook said:


> That script blew me away.


  Yep, the Steve Jobs script was genius.  The more I watch it, the more I love that film.   

I was randomly thinking how physically different Michael looked in Steve Jobs and 12YAS.  There are probably casual movie-goers who saw both films that don't realise it's the same actor.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> I love those pictures from Killarney.  He seemed so proud to have her there.


It seemed such a joyous, celebratory occasion full of family and friends and it spoke volumes that Alicia accompanied Michael.


----------



## jooa

^^ Rather, it's not much. "It" trailer had 197 million in 24 hours, "Prison Break" 42 million.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> The beard is definitely NOT doing it for me!  I'm a lover of the 5-o'clock shadow look - a slight bit of fuzz.  Or, failing that, clean-shaven so you can see his beautiful jawline in all its glory.  The full-on beard he has at the moment is just too straggly for my taste!


Normally I would agree with you. Right now though there is something about it just being him on holiday, surfing, racing etc.


----------



## Hackensack

jooa said:


> ^^ Rather, it's not much. "It" trailer had 197 million in 24 hours, "Prison Break" 42 million.


In fairness, Prison Break was for an already popular series:
http://deadline.com/2017/01/prison-...utube-twitter-fastest-growing-fox-1201884660/
"It" was a record breaker:
http://variety.com/2017/film/news/it-trailer-record-views-fate-of-the-furious-1202020299/

I have no idea what is "normal" for a trailer, but it's worth pointing out that most trailers don't get those levels of views.


----------



## jooa

^^ Yes, you are right 'It' has views record in 24 hours and 'Prison Break' is known series, but usually trailers based on popular books or with famous stars/faces or from 'big studios' have several millions views in 24 hours.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> The beard is definitely NOT doing it for me!  I'm a lover of the 5-o'clock shadow look - a slight bit of fuzz.  Or, failing that, clean-shaven so you can see his beautiful jawline in all its glory.  The full-on beard he has at the moment is just too straggly for my taste!



Totally with you on this Jane! Clean shaven/5 o'clock shadow/ or stubble are my preferred looks!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Totally with you on this Jane! Clean shaven/5 o'clock shadow/ or stubble are my preferred looks!


+3 right now he looks like a captain who's been at sea for a year. The picture below is as far as it should go for me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> +3 right now he looks like a captain who's been at sea for a year. The picture below is as far as it should go for me.



Lol, even that is a bit too much for me!

This is as far as he should go for me:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yes, I agree. But this is ideal!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yes, I agree. But this is ideal!



Snap - was going to post this one too - couldn't make my mind up...Great minds etc!

Loved this one and his Killarney look too:


----------



## Veruka

He could have used some help choosing his accessories in Killarney.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe you only saw the speech Michael gave during the afternoon festivities? There was a much bigger celebration in the evening - looked like a substantial number of Fossa/Killarney people were present.
> 
> Anyway, Michael included Alicia in both speeches with the comment about kissing her; in the evening speech you get the clear impression there were many more of Michael's friends present and there is no doubting their approval of his remark or his pleasure in hearing it. [emoji7]
> 
> Here is the relevant part of his speech:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BLXIQBgBlYD/
> 
> Prolonged cheering and cat calling!
> 
> Hope you enjoy!



Awww this is so cute!  "One of the many perks of my job aside from kissing Alicia Vikander...is uh..is uh..". I quite like how that was construed/ misconstrued, I think Michael realized that was a bit awkward, to the great amusement of everybody, but he didn't care.  I think everybody jumped to that place, not just me, with the way Michael was grinning (Maybe I just have a dirty mind).  And then he has to compose himself and take a sip of his drink.  What an awesome funny couple moment, with even no Alicia, strangely in full view of everybody.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Awww this is so cute!  "One of the many perks of my job aside from kissing Alicia Vikander...is uh..is uh..". I quite like how that was construed/ misconstrued, I think Michael realized that was a bit awkward, to the great amusement of everybody, but he didn't care.  I think everybody jumped to that place, not just me, with the way Michael was grinning (Maybe I just have a dirty mind).  And then he has to compose himself and take a sip of his drink.  What an awesome funny couple moment, with even no Alicia, strangely in full view of everybody.



I love this extract; it's so warm and personal and I can imagine Alicia blushing at all the approval and cat calls. Michael was pleased as punch too [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

*Beautiful Day*


https://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/163336493015/beautiful-day-for-allie-pearly-and-the-peeps


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Beautiful Day*
> View attachment 3773264
> 
> https://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/163336493015/beautiful-day-for-allie-pearly-and-the-peeps



Awww, love it [emoji173]️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> *Beautiful Day*
> View attachment 3773264
> 
> https://londondon1.tumblr.com/post/163336493015/beautiful-day-for-allie-pearly-and-the-peeps


I love ❤️ that picture!


----------



## mollie12

I thought fans of Boyle's Steve Jobs might be interested in this negative NY Times review of Steve Jobs: The Opera. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/23/...-tech-visionary-has-glitches-as-an-opera.html
Relevant:


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> I love this extract; it's so warm and personal and I can imagine Alicia blushing at all the approval and cat calls. Michael was pleased as punch too [emoji7]



Exactly!


----------



## Just Askin

I would love for this to happen 
http://******/2eI74CA?cc=dc6990332f731094f744d7ace6d7711c


----------



## Just Askin

Still in L.A it seems....




Src:bviloria


----------



## Hackensack

Watch out for the face!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Is he training for something in particular?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Is he training for something in particular?


I believe he has always done boxing training.


----------



## mollie12

Yeah, he's stated before that he hates the gym, but boxing is one of his preferred methods of keeping fit.


----------



## baewatch

Good choice Michael! I have to say boxing training is my favourite form of excerise. As exhausting as it is the feeling after is worth it


----------



## Inuit

He's got angles but I'm not decided whether he's appealing or not. Someone said he was punching above his weight ..referring to being with Alicia, but I'm sure they commented with the age distance between them in mind.
He is a good(ish) actor though


----------



## Just Askin

Posted 4 days ago


Src: teamablopez


----------



## Just Askin

Another pic from the same day.


----------



## Selayang430

Relatively less luggage! - Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander  catch a flight out of LAX together. Tuesday, July 25, 2017 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Source : weibo oooranger


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where to? They are so tanned; getting plenty of sun ☀️.


----------



## baewatch

Who knows! I like her low cut boots


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Where to? They are so tanned; getting plenty of sun [emoji295]️.



Both have new shoes. Like her boots


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> Both have new shoes. Like her boots


Maybe they went shopping! It's a little too early for the boots, yeah, I like them.


----------



## Just Askin

AMJ, I think they are your favourite shoes but in grey


----------



## Selayang430

He really doesn't want to shave and it grows and grows ? Unless Alicia forces him to shave [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]

Source: weibo oooranger


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

For the shoe people...





And his are good old Timberlands.


----------



## readingnook

Awesome closeup, thanks JA!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

The DM has a few additional pics:








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ia-Vikander-Michael-Fassbender-depart-LA.html

There is also a video of them on You Tube and you can see they have all their luggage with them in the back of the car:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> He really doesn't want to shave and it grows and grows ? Unless Alicia forces him to shave [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]
> 
> Source: weibo oooranger
> 
> View attachment 3775550


That caveman beard has got to go.  They look so good and healthy otherwise.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Flying: it's enough to worry about constantly tapping the passport in your back pocket, eyeballing the departures board and taking stock of your life as you contemplate crashing into the Atlantic without also thinking about what you're wearing.

As such, airports occupy a sort of style vacuum in which we hold others and ourselves to far lower standards than we normally would. It's a wild west of ill-fitting t-shirts, trackie bottoms and (shudder) shoelessness.

It doesn't have to be that way though, as aptly demonstrated by Michael Fassbender who – by virtue of being a f**king movie star and dating Alicia Vikander – can make a fair old claim to living the most enviable life in the world right now.

Fass was snapped turning up at LA Airport (where else) sporting probably the most fail-safe smart casual summer outfit there is – one we can all take a cue from, particularly when about to embark on a sweaty 12 hour flight.

The fit of the dark navy chinos and t-shirt is impeccable. The blazer is unconstructed and breathable. The casual grey leather trainers finish off the look perfectly. It's a simple compromise between comfort and style that any man on earth would look good in. And he tops it all with a pair of classic tortoise shell wayfarers.

In fact, the only flaw in the actor's look here is that he is carrying what appears to be a customised Henry the Hoover bag. Mind you, crumbs do get everywhere on a plane.

http://www.esquire.co.uk/style/news/a16320/michael-fassbender-airport-summer-style/


----------



## Just Askin

Spot on Madam......also


pearlyqueen said:


> In fact, the only flaw in the actor's look here is that he is carrying what appears to be a customised Henry the Hoover bag. Mind you, crumbs do get everywhere on a plane.



That was totally my thought when he last left LAX. Then I realised he was carrying his helmet in his hand...which makes me smile way more than the thought of Henry


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Spot on Madam......also
> 
> 
> That was totally my thought when he last left LAX. Then I realised he was carrying his helmet in his hand...which makes me smile way more than the thought of Henry
> View attachment 3775811



I've noticed how you  love talking about Michael's helmet...[emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I've noticed how you  love talking about Michael's helmet...[emoji6]


Hey...it's top of the range, no messing about. It has integrated plugs, earmuffs and is apparently a wonderful snug fit ...


----------



## readingnook

Lol, that sounds like an awesome helmet...all the bells and whistles.


----------



## mollie12

He got seriously sunburned while staying in CA.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> AMJ, I think they are your favourite shoes but in grey


i didn't even register that their shoes matched until this 

http://www.instyle.com/news/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-color-coordinate-style-lax-airport


----------



## readingnook

I'm personally glad to see him looking so well put together : )  He looked good in Toronto too though.


----------



## baewatch

The boots look even better up close 

And so does he!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> He got seriously sunburned while staying in CA.


I didn't realize it until you said that. He totally is.


----------



## Allie28

A little off topic, but I've noticed when actors open up a little bit about fandoms and all the internet craziness that goes on, it doesn't really matter which actor is speaking atm because the stories and experiences are all so similar.  Robert Pattinson's the latest to speak up and his descriptions of what went on and continues to go on within his fandom sound very familar with what's going on with Michael's....

_The "Good Time" star, whose relationships have been intensely scrutinized since he dated "Twilight" co-star Kristen Stewart at the height of the teen vampire frenzy, agreed that he's been a bit protective of his romances. He's been dating the "Water Me" singer, real name Tahlia Barnett, since 2014 and they've been rumored to be engaged since April 2015. Save for public appearances together, Pattinson has kept pretty mum about the relationship.

*"It's one of the most frustrating things in the world because you want to be able to" show off a relationship, he told Stern. "You kind of get stuck in this position where you have to make decisions whether you want to let the kind of crazy people in."

Pattinson was referring to the "Twi-hards" or, as he called them, a "crack troupe of crazies" who believe every decision he makes is part of some big conspiracy.*

"To protect [the relationship] you kind of think, I want to create a big boundary between it. But then it makes it difficult for your actual relationship," he said.

*Additionally, Pattinson also discussed the racial disparagement his fiancée faces on social media for dating him. He tries to tune out the hate when he can, but he isn't always successful.

"I think it's like professional trolls," he said of rude commenters. "They get so addicted to kind of just wanting to cause hurt and pain on someone and it's just one of the most difficult things to know how to confront. It's a faceless enemy. ... It might seem fake to them, but it's definitely real in your life."*

Pattinson said responding to hate can just be feeding into it.

"It makes me feel less powerful if you're trying to attack" and make it go away. "It's like trying to attack a reflection in the water or something. You just look crazy," he said.
_
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...obert-pattinson-fka-1501088351-htmlstory.html


----------



## Selayang430

Shirtless- few days' ago


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> A little off topic, but I've noticed when actors open up a little bit about fandoms and all the internet craziness that goes on, it doesn't really matter which actor is speaking atm because the stories and experiences are all so similar.  Robert Pattinson's the latest to speak up and his descriptions of what went on and continues to go on within his fandom sound very familar with what's going on with Michael's....
> 
> _The "Good Time" star, whose relationships have been intensely scrutinized since he dated "Twilight" co-star Kristen Stewart at the height of the teen vampire frenzy, agreed that he's been a bit protective of his romances. He's been dating the "Water Me" singer, real name Tahlia Barnett, since 2014 and they've been rumored to be engaged since April 2015. Save for public appearances together, Pattinson has kept pretty mum about the relationship.
> 
> *"It's one of the most frustrating things in the world because you want to be able to" show off a relationship, he told Stern. "You kind of get stuck in this position where you have to make decisions whether you want to let the kind of crazy people in."
> 
> Pattinson was referring to the "Twi-hards" or, as he called them, a "crack troupe of crazies" who believe every decision he makes is part of some big conspiracy.*
> 
> "To protect [the relationship] you kind of think, I want to create a big boundary between it. But then it makes it difficult for your actual relationship," he said.
> 
> *Additionally, Pattinson also discussed the racial disparagement his fiancée faces on social media for dating him. He tries to tune out the hate when he can, but he isn't always successful.
> 
> "I think it's like professional trolls," he said of rude commenters. "They get so addicted to kind of just wanting to cause hurt and pain on someone and it's just one of the most difficult things to know how to confront. It's a faceless enemy. ... It might seem fake to them, but it's definitely real in your life."*
> 
> Pattinson said responding to hate can just be feeding into it.
> 
> "It makes me feel less powerful if you're trying to attack" and make it go away. "It's like trying to attack a reflection in the water or something. You just look crazy," he said.
> _
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...obert-pattinson-fka-1501088351-htmlstory.html



Gosh, it really is exactly the same kind of behaviour being replicated. Cumberbatch has experienced this recently and as we know only too well, Michael and Alicia too.

I also read another article about the Robert Pattinson interview where another quote was mentioned:

“For whatever reason with ‘Twilight,’ I don’t know whether it is the specific thing with the audience, but there’s like a crack troop of crazies who think every single decision you’re making is creating some kind of conspiracy,” he said. “So to protect [your relationship], you kind of think, ‘I want to create a big boundary between it.’ But then it makes it difficult for your actual relationship.”

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5977ab64e4b0e201d5792667/amp

Conspiracy theories... sound familiar?

It is often frustrating for the likes of us to continually read the nasty nonsense that gets written about Michael, Alicia and their relationship; can only imagine how distressing it must be for them and their nearest and dearest. I expect (hope) they never come across the bile, but I suppose occasionally they do....for instance if one of their family were reading an article and came across the comments section where these sad people let rip. 

It's easy to understand why Michael has chosen to try to keep his private life out of the media spotlight as much as practicable and why he is so fiercely protective of Alicia and their relationship. As Pattinson said, the natural instinct is to want to "show off your relationship" and let the world see how happy you are, and it's frustrating when that instinct can't be acted upon because of undue media intrusion and the spiteful behaviour of a handful of unhinged people. 

On the rare occasions where Michael has felt more comfortable in his environment it's very noticeable how much he adores Alicia; the prime example is Killarney last year when he had her close by him and in just about every official photo, proudly introducing her to all the local people and his friends, and ensuring he made reference to their love in both his speeches.... and I said before, it was lovely to see how pleased he was to soak up the audience approval to "kissing Alicia Vikander"....really chuffed [emoji7]


----------



## aprilmayjune

this was written about cumberbatch but really applies to some MF fans too i think:



> What they have is an obsession with a fantasy character, a character which is less real than any character an actor plays since it is only seen through selective stills, seconds of video and between the lines analysis of interviews. The character their group think has created is trapped in amber at particular time in BC’s career and it disturbs them to think of any change.



in fassbender's case i think their perfect or "real" michael will always be from 2011--half the roles he played that year, half the person he actually was (i didn't know anything about him then but he did seem like a hot mess, however well-intentioned). the whole post is worth a quick read, especially the part about rigidly controlling the fantasy version of the actor and attributing any change to malevolent outside influence, not natural development.


----------



## readingnook

Very enlightening in terms of understanding this mindset, especially this comment:

"I’m one of those Skeptics who don’t trust “sources” and I don’t care about stories which are stated as fact but can never be corroborated."
and
"But I do care about stories circulated by other members ... which come from ‘sources’ and are stated as fact but can never be corroborated. And I use those stories to insult and slander another individual who I don’t actually know..."

As with @pearlyqueen, my biggest objection is that the realization is lost, that there's an actual real person/ couple at the end of all this.  Real people with family and friends.  Much as I don't know about Michael pre-Alicia, I am not surprised that they've chosen to be more private.  It seems to me it's a commitment they've made, protecting their relationship and allowing it to grow away from the shallow and sensational media circus, reserving their most natural behavior for unguarded moments and with people they trust.  And no, private does not mean not acknowledging each other in their lives.  And if they ever seem inconsistent, which I don't believe they are, it's good to remember that they are real people too, and also trying to navigate their own lives without the burden of intrusion.  And although they inevitably bring something of themselves into their portrayals, they aren't the characters they play.  Most importantly they aren't snapshots of perfection captured at certain moments in time and that remain unchanging (at our whim and for our pleasure).


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> this was written about cumberbatch but really applies to some MF fans too i think:
> 
> 
> 
> in fassbender's case i think their perfect or "real" michael will always be from 2011--half the roles he played that year, half the person he actually was (i didn't know anything about him then but he did seem like a hot mess, however well-intentioned). the whole post is worth a quick read, especially the part about rigidly controlling the fantasy version of the actor and attributing any change to malevolent outside influence, not natural development.



Thanks for this - interesting and pertinent to the way some people interpret Michael.

This extract was about BC but I think is not unlike what Michael was like back in 2011:

"They saw a man in the first flush of real mass market success, rather than the one we knew earlier who had good reviews, and was a great actor. They saw a man excited, involved, often with a smile on his face and a drink in his hand, a man who acted younger than his years and who was just pissing about with fame."

And added to this was the tendency to blur Michael with his character in Shame and label him as a man who was forever seeking sex and couldn't get enough of it!


----------



## Hackensack

Small story about Anne Reid, who has a small role in The Snowman:
"
"Reid has complemented that with the part of Queenie Gale, a charlady, in Hold The Sunset, a new BBC comedy series in which she co-stars, with John Cleese and Alison Steadman as older lovers.

But the most exciting time was when she shot a tiny role in the dark thriller The Snowman for director Tomas Alfredson.

‘I was flown to Oslo and had dinner with Michael Fassbender every night for a week. That was all right! Never mind the part,’ Reid said, gleefully."
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Cleopatra-National-Theatre.html#ixzz4o7O8N2rR


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Small story about Anne Reid, who has a small role in The Snowman:
> "
> "Reid has complemented that with the part of Queenie Gale, a charlady, in Hold The Sunset, a new BBC comedy series in which she co-stars, with John Cleese and Alison Steadman as older lovers.
> 
> But the most exciting time was when she shot a tiny role in the dark thriller The Snowman for director Tomas Alfredson.
> 
> ‘I was flown to Oslo and had dinner with Michael Fassbender every night for a week. That was all right! Never mind the part,’ Reid said, gleefully."
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Cleopatra-National-Theatre.html#ixzz4o7O8N2rR



Haha, even 82 year old women fancy Michael!

I really like Anne Reid, she's still an attractive woman and is mostly known for TV work in the UK, but she did star in a film with Daniel Craig a few years ago, The Mother which was very interesting.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for this - interesting and pertinent to the way some people interpret Michael.



Yes, I too believe a lot of it is the timing of when fans come aboard.  (It's like Doctor Who - the one you like the most is the one you first started watching, lol)  I myself became aware of him only in 2011 after Jane Eyre although I know Michael had worked before then.  As with Alicia, who was largely undiscovered in the US until 2015 but had a solid and lauded filmography already for many years.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael was back at Ferrari in Bologna today:


----------



## pearlyqueen

https://moviepilot.com/p/michael-fassbender-the-snowman-bad-movie-streak/4333737

I think many of us share the sentiments here!


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> https://moviepilot.com/p/michael-fassbender-the-snowman-bad-movie-streak/4333737
> 
> I think many of us share the sentiments here!


Yes indeed!

Though I would change the author's focus a little.  I think TLBO and A:C were good movies that were either undeservedly trashed by critics (TLBO) or did less box office than hoped (A:C, which actually got good reviews).  With Song to Song, it's all about Malick; I really like Malick's films, but he's not to everyone's taste.  TAU got generally good reviews, but it was always going to be a small movie.  I enjoyed Assassin's Creed because MF was in it, but I wouldn't defend the movie--it needed a lighter touch. 
For me, the frustration occurs whenever one of his movies lands on HBO, and suddenly there are lots of tweets about how good Steve Jobs (or some other film) was.  See it in the theater!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> Though I would change the author's focus a little.  I think TLBO and A:C were good movies that were either undeservedly trashed by critics (TLBO) or did less box office than hoped (A:C, which actually got good reviews).  With Song to Song, it's all about Malick; I really like Malick's films, but he's not to everyone's taste.  TAU got generally good reviews, but it was always going to be a small movie.  I enjoyed Assassin's Creed because MF was in it, but I wouldn't defend the movie--it needed a lighter touch.
> For me, the frustration occurs whenever one of his movies lands on HBO, and suddenly there are lots of tweets about how good Steve Jobs (or some other film) was.  See it in the theater!



Yes, especially TLBO which actually got many good reviews; the issue I think was certain critics broke the review embargo and published negative or ambivalent reviews before the film even opened. It wasn't a disaster at the box office and stands at a respectable 7.2 on IMDb. It did much better outside the USA as have most of Michael's recent films!

TAU was a tiny film and a passion project, also much more relevant to British/Irish audiences. 

For me the most frustrating recurrence is reading negative reviews of Michael's films with his performance being singled out as the only redeeming feature.... It's widely recognised that his performances always elevate films - what is needed is a well received film that is worthy of his performance... hopefully The Snowman!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The problem of getting bodies into cinema seats is not exclusive to Michael. The movie business has been in decline for years now with the rise of home entertainment and online movie services such as Netflix and Hulu. Movie tickets here in the states are expensive, and in recent years it's no coincidence that only big blockbusters have done well because most people want to view them in 3D. I'm generalizing here, but I don't think I'm not too far from truth here. There's a niche for great art house and/or independent and foreign films, but it's small compared to people who go to the movies for the hunger games or marvel type of movies.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The problem of getting bodies into cinema seats is not exclusive to Michael. The movie business has been in decline for years now with the rise of home entertainment and online movie services such as Netflix and Hulu. Movie tickets here in the states are expensive, and in recent years it's no coincidence that only big blockbusters have done well because most people want to view them in 3D. I'm generalizing here, but I don't think I'm not too far from truth here. There's a niche for great art house and/or independent and foreign films, but it's small compared to people who go to the movies for the hunger games or marvel type of movies.


also generalizing, but when online or subscription services like Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, HBO are producing better content than major studios in terms of miniseries and film, there's not as much incentive to pay more for substandard movies. The number of A-list movie stars doing prestige TV is a testimony to the fact that good scripts are coming from different places now.

basically christopher nolan can suck it lol


----------



## JaneWT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> +3 right now he looks like a captain who's been at sea for a year.


THIS is the maximum amount of beard for my taste:


Actually, this was just an excuse to re-post this pic.  One of my favourite photos of Michael/Michael and Steve EVER.  I mean, in terms of what Fass is wearing it's pretty lame - I've always hated pairing a proper suit jacket with t-shirt and/or jeans - but my god he rocks it, and his eyes are stunning and his hair is the perfect length.  Best, though, is the look on both their faces.  A perfect moment in time.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, even 82 year old women fancy Michael!
> 
> I really like Anne Reid, she's still an attractive woman and is mostly known for TV work in the UK, but she did star in a film with Daniel Craig a few years ago, The Mother which was very interesting.


Yes, The Mother was a real gem of a film, but oh God I saw her 'Who Do You Think You Are?' and she struck me as a thoroughly crass woman.  It was quite disconcerting, as it was the complete opposite of how I had imagined her.  I suppose this just proves that she is an even better actress than I originally thought.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> Yes indeed!
> For me, the frustration occurs whenever one of his movies lands on HBO, and suddenly there are lots of tweets about how good Steve Jobs (or some other film) was.  See it in the theater!


YES x 1,000.  Drives me mad.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> Yes indeed!
> Though I would change the author's focus a little.  I think TLBO and A:C were good movies that were either undeservedly trashed by critics (TLBO) or did less box office than hoped (A:C, which actually got good reviews).  With Song to Song, it's all about Malick; I really like Malick's films, but he's not to everyone's taste.  TAU got generally good reviews, but it was always going to be a small movie.  I enjoyed Assassin's Creed because MF was in it, but I wouldn't defend the movie--it needed a lighter touch.


I thought that article would be written from an ignorant viewpoint, but yes, I actually agreed with most of what he said and - frustratingly - related to it.

I think, with a re-edit, TLBO could have been a minor classic.  The stuff between Michael & Alicia's characters was lovely but the story wasn't given time to develop.  I still can't believe Cianfrance shot 209 hours of material and used 2.  What an utter waste.  The film would have been far more satisfying as an epic 3+hours or a 2 x 2 hour series.
I am ambivalent towards Covenant.  I thought Michael's performance was great but it was overall a very unsatisfying film, with some bad CGI.
Song to Song - haven't had the chance to see it; I was on holiday the one week it was released here.  Gonna have to wait for the DVD.
Assassin's Creed - definitely needed work and this is probably the one recent film that I think was a total mis-step for Michael.
TAU - I loved that film.  A little film that was always going to have a little audience.  I won't have a bad word said against it!!


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> For me the most frustrating recurrence is reading negative reviews of Michael's films with his performance being singled out as the only redeeming feature.... It's widely recognised that his performances always elevate films - what is needed is a well received film that is worthy of his performance... hopefully The Snowman!


I agree - Michael hasn't been in a film that's been worthy of his performance for quite a while, and I hate to be a naysayer but I don't think The Snowman is going to be the film to change that.  I've said before that I think it would take a genius to translate that book's plot into a coherent and believable movie and - great as Hosseini and Carnahan are - I think it's beyond even their capabilities.  Even with the added enormous talent of Tomas Alfredson and Michael, I am finding it tough visualising how it will work.

I would dearly love to be proved wrong.  I would love TS to be another 'Se7en' or 'Zodiac' and for this to be the film where Michael finally gets the box office figures he so thoroughly deserves.  We all know he's arguably the most talented actor of his generation out there, and it's a sin that he's so unrecognised by mainstream audiences.


----------



## Just Askin

Love this
https://instagram.com/p/BXO2yyHFjD6/


----------



## Hackensack

Well, not the greatest news about Broad Green, but not unexpected either.  Given their track record with marketing films, this is not altogether bad news; further, it frees up Entering Hades to go somewhere else, if it can get picked up.  Since I've never been crazy about the project, even after reading the book, I'm not too broken up, but I'm sure it would have been a good film.
http://deadline.com/2017/08/broad-g...fs-gabriel-hammond-daniel-hammond-1202140545/


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> Well, not the greatest news about Broad Green, but not unexpected either.  Given their track record with marketing films, this is not altogether bad news; further, it frees up Entering Hades to go somewhere else, if it can get picked up.  Since I've never been crazy about the project, even after reading the book, I'm not too broken up, but I'm sure it would have been a good film.
> http://deadline.com/2017/08/broad-g...fs-gabriel-hammond-daniel-hammond-1202140545/


whew tbh, was not stoked about that one. i'd like for him to try something lighter.


----------



## Just Askin

*Trail blazing from day dot...*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hi JA!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hi JA!


Hi.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Trail blazing from day dot...*



Such a cute pic! The way Michael is pursuing sports these days I wouldn't be surprised if he's thinking of going for the Tour de France! The Kerry background there could pass for the French Alps in young Michael's head! Dreaming of that yellow jersey...


----------



## Just Askin

Help. Who was the designer?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I looked everywhere and came up empty handed. I want to say Gucci, but don't know.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I looked everywhere and came up empty handed. I want to say Gucci, but don't know.


Thanks. I'm sure someone mentioned it but I can remember who. Designer starting with B?


----------



## readingnook

The B suitmaker I can think of is Brioni.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> The B suitmaker I can think of is Brioni.


Thank you. That was the name.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> *Trail blazing from day dot...*


This is adorable.


----------



## mollie12

Nice to see Matt Zoller Seitz's continued championing of Alien:C on Twitter.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> Nice to see Matt Zoller Seitz's continued championing of Alien:C on Twitter.


Good for him.  A:C had one false note for me, and that was the off-screen disposal of Elizabeth Shaw.  It reminded me of the death of Newt (her life pod malfunctioned, offscreen) in Alien 3, which also seemed a false note.  It would have been much better to have included "The Crossing" prologue in the movie (and "The Last Supper," for that matter), even if it increased the length of the film by a few minutes.  It would have given her character much more dignity.  That was the only flaw in an otherwise very good film.


----------



## miss clare

http://www.motorsportmagazine.com/opinion/us-scene/michael-fassbender-racing-driver


----------



## Hackensack

miss clare said:


> http://www.motorsportmagazine.com/opinion/us-scene/michael-fassbender-racing-driver


I don't understand everything this author is describing, but Michael obviously has some talent as a driver!


----------



## readingnook

Nice article, and explained the mixed track conditions that @Just Askin was talking about and yes, he doesn't even own a car lol.

Feel a bit nervous about pressure building as he gets better.


----------



## Just Askin

*Pictures of Michael, in France with childhood friends. I've had them since 30th July but didn't want to post until he'd moved to another holiday destination!*
*The beard deserves its own mention *
*28/7/17*
*

*
*29/7/17*
*

*
*

*


----------



## readingnook

Oh my god that beard! Lol!


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Oh my god that beard! Lol!


I know .  I wonder if it's for fun or if we'll see a hairy Magneto ?


----------



## readingnook

I love that he has these childhood friends.  It's nice to see them get together and just be themselves.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> I love that he has these childhood friends.  It's nice to see them get together and just be themselves.


Yeah it's cool. I believe these are friends from primary school.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Good to see you JA!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Good to see you JA!


Hi. Hope all's well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Pictures of Michael, in France with childhood friends. I've had them since 30th July but didn't want to post until he'd moved to another holiday destination!*
> *The beard deserves its own mention *
> *28/7/17*
> *
> View attachment 3789521
> *
> *29/7/17*
> *
> View attachment 3789522
> *
> *
> View attachment 3789523
> *



Yeah, now he and Alicia have left France for Lisbon it's a good time to post the pics! 

Here's a pic of Michael during a break from his weekend with his oldest friends mountain biking in the French Alps:




And another pic of Michael and Alicia last week in southern France with some young fans (faces obscured to preserve their identities)




It's great to see him having such a happy summer!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah it's cool. I believe these are friends from primary school.



Yes - his Fossa primary school


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Hi. Hope all's well.


All is well, and you? But Michael and Alicia are making me dizzy with all this bopping around.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - his Fossa primary school


Cool. Thought it was.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, now he and Alicia have left France for Lisbon it's a good time to post the pics!
> 
> Here's a pic of Michael during a break from his weekend with his oldest friends mountain biking in the French Alps:
> 
> View attachment 3789616
> 
> 
> And another pic of Michael and Alicia last week in southern France with some young fans (faces obscured to preserve their identities)
> 
> View attachment 3789617
> 
> 
> It's great to see him having such a happy summer!


He looks so chilled. I love it ❤️


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> All is well, and you? But Michael and Alicia are making me dizzy with all this bopping around.


Yes thanks, all good. Change of work pattern cos it's the summer so haven't been online as much.
Dizzy is right   .    Who knows where they'll pop up next or what sport will be attached.


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, now he and Alicia have left France for Lisbon it's a good time to post the pics!
> 
> Here's a pic of Michael during a break from his weekend with his oldest friends mountain biking in the French Alps:
> 
> View attachment 3789616
> 
> 
> And another pic of Michael and Alicia last week in southern France with some young fans (faces obscured to preserve their identities)
> 
> View attachment 3789617
> 
> 
> It's great to see him having such a happy summer!



Thanks for sharing the happy pics in France! Glad to see he has a male bonding trip with his childhood friends. The guys can bluff and talk about old times.
BTW, someone reposted the pics in weibo and cropped Alicia out - pathetic but not unexpected.

Just looked at Michael 's black shirt and thought it's the brand name .....but saw 'Pearly Queen '?? What a way to watermark a pic [emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Yes thanks, all good. Change of work pattern cos it's the summer so haven't been online as much.
> Dizzy is right   .    Who knows where they'll pop up next or what sport will be attached.



Been wondering where you were!  I got withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing the happy pics in France! Glad to see he has a male bonding trip with his childhood friends. The guys can bluff and talk about old times.
> BTW, someone reposted the pics in weibo and cropped Alicia out - pathetic but not unexpected.
> 
> Just looked at Michael 's black shirt and thought it's the brand name .....but saw 'Pearly Queen '?? What a way to watermark a pic [emoji23][emoji38]



Smart if you ask me.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> *Pictures of Michael, in France with childhood friends. I've had them since 30th July but didn't want to post until he'd moved to another holiday destination!*
> *The beard deserves its own mention *
> *28/7/17*
> *
> View attachment 3789521
> *
> *29/7/17*
> *
> View attachment 3789522
> *
> *
> View attachment 3789523
> *



Thanks for sharing!  I appreciate you respecting his privacy by holding on to the pics until they left.  He looks very happy.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, now he and Alicia have left France for Lisbon it's a good time to post the pics!
> 
> Here's a pic of Michael during a break from his weekend with his oldest friends mountain biking in the French Alps:
> 
> View attachment 3789616
> 
> 
> And another pic of Michael and Alicia last week in southern France with some young fans (faces obscured to preserve their identities)
> 
> View attachment 3789617
> 
> 
> It's great to see him having such a happy summer!



Thanks for sharing!!  Love his new shirts!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - his Fossa primary school



That's really cool he is still close to his childhood friends.  He really remembers where he came from and who has been important in his life.  Says a lot about him.


----------



## Just Askin

*Portugal 8/8/17*
*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted in Lisbon yesterday:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Portugal 8/8/17*
> *
> View attachment 3790147
> *



Oops! Didn't see your post before I posted!


----------



## readingnook

He trimmed his beard?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> He trimmed his beard?



Looks like it!

Just needs to tidy his hair now! Someone who saw him and Alicia yesterday in Lisbon said they are both beautiful but Michael's hair is a mess!

https://twitter.com/rebelonuno/status/894986456258818048


----------



## readingnook

C-M won't be happy to hear it but I find that oddly cute.  Lol.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> C-M won't be happy to hear it but I find that oddly cute.  Lol.


 Take it off, take it off.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> C-M won't be happy to hear it but I find that oddly cute.  Lol.


He's never had enough time off of work to go full caveman . I'm loving it


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Take it off, take it off.


Take what off


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Take what off


----------



## Just Askin

The Smile and the Eyes


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


>



I love ❤️ that scene!


----------



## Just Askin

*1 pic down 4 to go! This game has been better than where's Wally. Thanks girls.*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love ❤️ that scene!


Doing YouTube cos it's as near to posting videos as you can get on here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *1 pic down 4 to go! This game has been better than where's Wally. Thanks girls.*
> *
> View attachment 3791691
> *



Lol ....I'm not holding my breath.....onwards and upwards!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




Such a beautiful couple [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> *1 pic down 4 to go! This game has been better than where's Wally. Thanks girls.*
> *
> View attachment 3791691
> *



A game of Where's Waldo or Unsolved Mysteries ...lol.  You're creating detectives out of people who suddenly started caring about sourcing.  I have a feeling there'll be more homework in the future.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> A game of Where's Waldo or Unsolved Mysteries ...lol.  You're creating detectives out of people who suddenly started caring about sourcing.  I have a feeling there'll be more homework in the future.


Fun and games all round


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


>



I love this.  Did you make this??


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> I love this.  Did you make this??


Thank you. Yes I did. It's on my tumblr with a song I prefer much better, under a Totally Cheesy Video.


----------



## Just Askin

Bang on


----------



## Selayang430

New still The Snowman


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Someone just tweeted that he just met him at a bar in Wisconsin.


----------



## mollie12

This is probably the closest he's ever been in proximity to me.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> This is probably the closest he's ever been in proximity to me.


What's the time now? Are you 6 or 8 hrs -GMT?


----------



## mollie12

It's 8:20 pm.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> It's 8:20 pm.


6hrs. Thank you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

A Portuguese magazine, VIP, reports that Michael and Alicia were spotted shopping in Principe Real in Lisbon for furniture for their new getaway home:







http://www.vip.pt/michael-fassbender-e-alicia-vikander-fazem-compras-no-principe-real-para-nova-casa


----------



## baewatch

Hope Just Askin & Everyone else is having a great weekend whatever your doing!


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Hope Just Askin & Everyone else is having a great weekend whatever your doing!


Work . You good?


----------



## Just Askin

Qualifying race


----------



## Just Askin

Michael and Martin Fuentes 


Src: http://instagram.com/adventfilms


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Qualifying race
> View attachment 3793507



So he came 13th?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> So he came 13th?


6th in his category. But that's for starting position or something for the real race. Which I think is about 9ish GMT.
2 races running at the same time sort of thing.


----------



## Just Askin

*I love his hair ❤️ *
*

*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

*5th place in today's race. Not bad going.*
*

*


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *5th place in today's race. Not bad going.*
> *
> View attachment 3793672
> *



Isn't it qualifying and the actual race is on Sunday 13th ? A good chance to score again at starting grid #5


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Isn't it qualifying and the actual race is on Sunday 13th ? A good chance to score again at starting grid #5


They have 2 proper races (three classes split into two races each day.) One Sat and one Sunday. So still podium place to race for tomorrow. They have a qualifying race on the Sat and Sun. Friday was official practice laps. This weekend also included practice opportunities  on Thursday. 
Michael may have been in Wisconsin since Weds night .


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> They have 2 proper races (three classes split into two races each day.) One Sat and one Sunday. So still podium place to race for tomorrow. They have a qualifying race on the Sat and Sun. Friday was official practice laps. This weekend also included practice opportunities  on Thursday.
> Michael may have been in Wisconsin since Weds night .



Just checked the official website, 11 hours to race time. He stands a good chance for podium finish. Curious if Alicia is going to cheer him on this round again.


----------



## Just Askin

12/8/17
https://instagram.com/p/BXuBKJPnxy5/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

OMG. Here comes the stupid haters, and I think he looks awful.


----------



## Just Askin

11/8/17
Pit Team Awards do 

Src:http://instagram.com/ritasimonini


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> OMG. Here comes the stupid haters, and I think he looks awful.



Too full beard for me....With the soft cap (free gift from a Killarney brand ) he is like an artist! 
Haters can cook up unhinged story again- with random women and it is disrespectful to them. Better don't go to their dark regime [emoji10][emoji10][emoji10]


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> OMG. Here comes the stupid haters, and I think he looks awful.


Not going to worry about them when I post anymore. They have already bled too much negativity into Michael's fandom. They will make up their own narative no matter what the truth. That is a pic of Michael enjoying a night out with the Ferrari people and then posing with fans. That's fact, let those who want to create the fiction.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> OMG. Here comes the stupid haters, and I think he looks awful.


Awful?? That neck...


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Work . You good?


All good


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Not going to worry about them when I post anymore. They have already bled too much negativity into Michael's fandom. They will make up their own narative no matter what the truth. That is a pic of Michael enjoying a night out with the Ferrari people and then posing with fans. That's fact, let those who want to create the fiction.



Indeed... the childish fantasies portraying Michael as a rake are beyond tedious.

Here are two more pics from yesterday - in one posing with more fans:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Awful?? That neck...


Too much hair covering that handsome face, it makes him look dirty.


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Too much hair covering that handsome face, it makes him look dirty.


I think he looks strong and healthy (and the neck!) but I also dislike the beard, and I'm afraid that's going to be the Magneto look, since his hair looks as if it's been trimmed, along with the beard.  
As for the rest of it, I'm sure an anon will pop up to claim he had sex in a closet with someone, but that has become a standard cliché among a certain set!


----------



## readingnook

He looks good!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I think he looks strong and healthy (and the neck!) but I also dislike the beard, and I'm afraid that's going to be the Magneto look, since his hair looks as if it's been trimmed, along with the beard.
> As for the rest of it, I'm sure an anon will pop up to claim he had sex in a closet with someone, but that has become a standard cliché among a certain set!


Only one person? Wow he's slacking


----------



## Selayang430

Gearing up for podium finish today


----------



## Just Askin

*4th place today. Not bad for a first season participant who doesn't actually own a car *


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm happy for him!  Is this it for the racing season or are there more?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm happy for him!  Is this it for the racing season or are there more?


Next one is in Austin, mid Sept. No guarantee he's going though. I really hope he does. I believe he's  familiar with the track.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Next one is in Austin, mid Sept. No guarantee he's going though. I really hope he does. I believe he's  familiar with the track.


He probably will, he seems to be on a roll.


----------



## readingnook

Wow, that is an awesome finish!  Pretty consistent!  And I don't know anything about racing but the times are very close.  I hope he's enjoying himself!


----------



## mollie12

From the Twitter profile photo of someone who met him today:


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> From the Twitter profile photo of someone who met him today:
> 
> View attachment 3794635


Really glad for her...but My G-D that nipple is distracting. Even the girls shadow is staring at it


----------



## baewatch

haha yes
its not the most flattering shadow either


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BXwPu2khDfu/


----------



## readingnook

He looks happy!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

His beard is very ginger, and he looks really happy!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Very funny set of tweets from this guy in Wisconsin:
https://twitter.com/Tommyjwall/status/896846800342192128
https://twitter.com/Tommyjwall/status/896847885186342912
https://twitter.com/Tommyjwall/status/897101600497512448


----------



## Just Askin

Src:roadamerica


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3795443
> 
> Src:roadamerica


I'm digging him here! Love ❤️ that blue shirt. Is it me or is ripped at the moment? Look at that bicep...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael has just arrived in Montreal

https://twitter.com/caseyaustinw/status/897212363291721732


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I'm digging him here! Love ❤️ that blue shirt. Is it me or is ripped at the moment? Look at that bicep...


Trust me ..I'm looking


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics! He has really missed the third place by a whisker..  Great result,though.


Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3794034
> 
> 12/8/17
> https://instagram.com/p/BXuBKJPnxy5/


It's always great to see how he's nice with everyone.  I don't think I've ever read a different reaction.



Hackensack said:


> I think he looks strong and healthy (and the neck!) but I also dislike the beard, and I'm afraid that's going to be the Magneto look, since his hair looks as if it's been trimmed, along with the beard.
> As for the rest of it, I'm sure an anon will pop up to claim he had sex in a closet with someone, but that has become a standard cliché among a certain set!


I prefer his beard in the Ibiza/Italy pics. I also like his beard here,for example





 but now it looks thicker. I wouldn't exclude it has something to do with his look in XMen. I don't remember him with a beard when he wasn't filming.



pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, now he and Alicia have left France for Lisbon it's a good time to post the pics!
> 
> Here's a pic of Michael during a break from his weekend with his oldest friends mountain biking in the French Alps:
> 
> View attachment 3789616
> 
> 
> And another pic of Michael and Alicia last week in southern France with some young fans (faces obscured to preserve their identities)
> 
> View attachment 3789617
> 
> 
> It's great to see him having such a happy summer!


Are we sure that these pics are new and his beard isn't photoshopped?




Allie28 said:


> A game of Where's Waldo or Unsolved Mysteries ...lol.  You're creating detectives out of people who suddenly started caring about sourcing.  I have a feeling there'll be more homework in the future.


What is funny is that those pics could have been easily found by everyone and he was literally tagged in some sightings.


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> Very funny set of tweets from this guy in Wisconsin:
> https://twitter.com/Tommyjwall/status/896846800342192128
> https://twitter.com/Tommyjwall/status/896847885186342912
> https://twitter.com/Tommyjwall/status/897101600497512448



He's an "8th grade spelling bee champian" - I love it!


----------



## Just Askin

*Repeating myself but...*

*

*


----------



## readingnook

I like the beard so not arguing...


----------



## baewatch

In my eyes he's looking good recently


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> *Repeating myself but...*
> 
> *
> View attachment 3795815
> *


He just needs to trim it a little. Okay?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He just needs to trim it a little. Okay?



Agree - need to trim


----------



## Just Askin

*14/5/17 Just before and after a race at Laguna Seca*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*
View attachment 3797486
*
*

*
*Src and all credit: PaulsMiniArt*


----------



## Just Askin

Funny how people who say they never visit PF are constantly reposting our posts shortly after they go up here. 
Cropping just above the watermarks is not very inventive either  .


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Funny how people who say they never visit PF are constantly reposting our posts shortly after they go up here.
> Cropping just above the watermarks is not very inventive either  .



Next time you watermark it 'londony/M[emoji173]️A' at chest area. They will think twice to steal & repost! [emoji8][emoji13]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Next time you watermark it 'londony/M[emoji173]️A' at chest area. They will think twice to steal & repost! [emoji8][emoji13]


Not my original pics ( apart from lap sheets and screen some shots) so no issue with any reposts...just makes me laugh that people who talk so badly of PF will use it as an info hub and repost so quickly.


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BX4WpYtgAqn/


----------



## readingnook

OMG!  Beardless!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love ❤️ it! Sorry JA...


----------



## Hackensack

Nothing new here, except that Michael Fassbender reveals that he finds clowns creepy:

http://ew.com/movies/2017/08/17/michael-fassbender-the-snowman-photo/


----------



## mollie12

Steven Soderbergh's new film Logan Lucky has inspired film critics to reappraise his career, rank his filmography, and write new appreciations/reviews of old films.  Haywire is frequently appearing in the upper half or even the top 10 of many lists, despite getting only mixed-positive reactions and a poor box office when it was first released.   Here's a good article with an MF mention:

https://www.theringer.com/movies/2017/8/17/16159484/haywire-steven-soderbergh-action-gina-carano


----------



## Selayang430

All in . Beardless Fassbender


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What is Nicholas doing and why are Jennifer's boobs hanging out?


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What is Nicholas doing and why are Jennifer's boobs hanging out?



Wanted to say about her boobs like hanging out from the 'windows' of her blouse too! So one looked at ceiling one looked at the other side ![emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That picture is really weird.


----------



## mollie12

It looks like everyone else is striking a pose and MF's just a bit lost.


----------



## Blueberry12

I wonder when / if Michael will play Hamlet on stage too. 
That would be great. 
Any suggestions to Ophelia?  
Did anyone see Andrew Scott as Hamlet btw?


----------



## mollie12

Blueberry12 said:


> I wonder when / if Michael will play Hamlet on stage too.
> That would be great.
> Any suggestions to Ophelia?
> Did anyone see Andrew Scott as Hamlet btw?



He's never going to pursue a stage career, and quite honestly, he shouldn't.  He's also too old for Hamlet.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> He's never going to pursue a stage career, and quite honestly, he shouldn't.  He's also too old for Hamlet.



Curious to know why you think he shouldn't? I wouldn't rule it out.... but obviously he's too old for Hamlet!


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Curious to know why you think he shouldn't? I wouldn't rule it out.... but obviously he's too old for Hamlet!



As soon as I posted that, I realized that people would ask for my reasoning, and it would probably not be appreciated. LOL.

Anyway, there are a lot of different skills and talents that are required to be a good actor, but the degree to which you need certain *specific* skills differs between the stage and screen.  My personal opinion (and I know some will disagree) is that MF is a great physical actor and good with the microexpressions that register on screen, but his vocal instrument and range is really not his strong suit (he's even occasionally monotone), and that's maybe the most important factor to a stage actor.  I know he acted in a few plays, and even got some good reviews for a short stint at the Edinburgh Fringe Festival (or something like that), but I think it's somewhat telling that he didn't get any real *breaks* from a stage career, which is far more typical in the UK/London.

I remember when he did that stage live-read of The Big Lebowski, and the subtext of a few of the formal reviews, and the overt comments of people on Twitter was that he was kind of embarrassingly bad.

And I'm not trying to be insulting here.  There are plenty of superb screen actors whose talents do not translate to the stage.  Julianne Moore and Jessica Chastain are two of them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> As soon as I posted that, I realized that people would ask for my reasoning, and it would probably not be appreciated. LOL.
> 
> Anyway, there are a lot of different skills and talents that are required to be a good actor, but the degree to which you need certain *specific* skills differs between the stage and screen.  My personal opinion (and I know some will disagree) is that MF is a great physical actor and good with the microexpressions that register on screen, but his vocal instrument and range is really not his strong suit (he's even occasionally monotone), and that's maybe the most important factor to a stage actor.  I know he acted in a few plays, and even got some good reviews for a short stint at the Edinburgh Fringe Festival (or something like that), but I think it's somewhat telling that he didn't get any real *breaks* from a stage career, which is far more typical in the UK/London.
> 
> I remember when he did that stage live-read of The Big Lebowski, and the subtext of a few of the formal reviews, and the overt comments of people on Twitter was that he was kind of embarrassingly bad.
> 
> And I'm not trying to be insulting here.  There are plenty of superb screen actors whose talents do not translate to the stage.  Julianne Moore and Jessica Chastain are two of them.



Without seeing him on stage I'd be hesitant to dismiss his abilities.

We don't know if he actively pursued breaks for stage performances after touring with the Oxford outfit/Edinburgh Festival; I suspect he purposely gravitated towards cinema (via TV) as that was his personal ambition. But who's to say that hasn't changed? I get the impression he's a bit jaded by cinema after 10 years of it and in looking for new challenges theatre might attract him. Time will tell..


----------



## Hackensack

I remembered reading several years ago that MF didn't really like the stage; this is the only reference I could find at short notice, and it's quoting from somewhere else, but according to what MF has said, he quit drama school because they were not very respectful of film as opposed to stage:

But despite all of his charm and looks and acting ability and anything else we can attribute to his success, Fassbender never finished drama school.  When asked why he had the audacity to not take the traditional route, he said “in drama school, they don’t think of movies as a pure form, like theater, and it’s films that I love most.  There’s an intimacy in movies — I wanted to have the same impact on others that movies had on me.”
http://www.toptenz.net/top-10-actors-who-dropped-out-of-school.php

He might have changed his mind, of course, but I hope he doesn't opt for a career in the theater--I don't live in London!


----------



## Blueberry12

Actors who play Hamlet are often " too old " to play Hamlet.
But he could play King Lear Instead.
Or do Waiting for Godot with James.

You could always fly to London
@Hackensack.
I don't think Michael would opt for a stage career either , but many actors do some plays once in a while.
Maybe he won't ever do a play but he could change his mind...


----------



## Blueberry12

I was not so serious about Hamlet , but it was quite many Hamlets in London lately , Benedict in 2015 , Andrew Scott in 2016 and this year Tom H.
Someone else in 2018? 

I'd like to see Michael on stage but maybe a modern play fit him better than Shakespeare on stage.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Blueberry12 said:


> I was not so serious about Hamlet , but it was quite many Hamlets in London lately , Benedict in 2015 , Andrew Scott in 2016 and this year Tom H.
> Someone else in 2018?
> 
> I'd like to see Michael on stage but maybe a modern play fit him better than Shakespeare on stage.



If he ever did opt for Shakespeare I can see him as Iago in Othello.

IA he hasn't shown much appetite for theatre in the past but people change and he might see it as a new challenge - who knows?


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> If he ever did opt for Shakespeare I can see him as Iago in Othello.
> 
> IA he hasn't shown much appetite for theatre in the past but people change and he might see it as a new challenge - who knows?



I think Iago was his audition to get into drama school.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I think Iago was his audition to get into drama school.



He must have delivered it well - competition to get into the Drama School is fierce.


----------



## Blueberry12

pearlyqueen said:


> If he ever did opt for Shakespeare I can see him as Iago in Othello.
> 
> IA he hasn't shown much appetite for theatre in the past but people change and he might see it as a new challenge - who knows?



Yes. That would be a good choice too.


----------



## baewatch

Selayang430 said:


> All in . Beardless Fassbender
> 
> View attachment 3798494


love this pic, i guess it a bit of a joke, to steer attention away from the camera.


----------



## Blueberry12

I hope he changes his mind. I love theatre.
I'd really like to see him on stage.
He is the last on my current "seeing my fave actors on stage wish list " now that Tom Hiddleston  will play Hamlet.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would fly to London to see Michael on stage!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

https://instagram.com/p/BX-cPYjFSSc/
From last Weekend


----------



## lunadeagosto

from
*simondavidkinberg* instagram history, looks like they went to guns and roses concert.

another one, this time with the drummer Frank Ferrer , source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender


----------



## Blueberry12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I would fly to London to see Michael on stage!!!!



I hope he won't get sick in that case.
I was always lucky when flying to London to see plays with my fave actors ( about 20 times ) but I know a person who travelled to London to see Benedict Cumberbatch in Frankenstein and he got sick so she got to see his understudy. 
It's always a risk with live performances.


----------



## jooa

Alicia's trainer Magnus Lygdback has on his instagram (insta story) a short clip with Michael at the gym.


----------



## aprilmayjune

lunadeagosto said:


> View attachment 3800459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from
> *simondavidkinberg* instagram history, looks like they went to guns and roses concert.
> 
> another one, this time with the drummer Frank Ferrer , source https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender


_what is he wearing_


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What are they doing?  Oh, another Alicia influence for the funny ones to complain about. The trainer is now part of the PR posse.


----------



## mollie12

...


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3800695



Watched many time, he is so cute. Didn't expect he would do such funny pose knowing in front of a camera in a gym. 
Think one of the main reasons he visits gym very frequent to keep stamina and mind at peak for car racing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What are they doing?  Oh, another Alicia influence for the funny ones to complain about. The trainer is now part of the PR posse.



Can you imagine the reaction if James McAvoy posts a picture of himself with Michael and Alicia....


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Can you imagine the reaction if James McAvoy posts a picture of himself with Michael and Alicia....


Well, the trainer Magnus is a friend of Alicia's. He's also working with James right now. A pic of them all together is not that absurd of a possibility.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Well, the trainer Magnus is a friend of Alicia's. He's also working with James right now. A pic of them all together is not that absurd of a possibility.


Oh, but the body language will tell it all--Michael and James will be trying to conceal their hatred of Alicia and their longing for each other!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Oh, but the body language will tell it all--Michael and James will be trying to conceal their hatred of Alicia and their longing for each other!


Of course. I'm sure they will be holding hands behind her back


----------



## Hackensack

I'm always interested in film scores: the composer for The Snowman has done a lot of horror films.

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2017/08/21/marco-beltrami-scoring-tomas-alfredsons-the-snowman/


----------



## Just Askin

Src:  https://instagram.com/p/BYEYjAMgxbS/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3801899
> 
> Src:  https://instagram.com/p/BYEYjAMgxbS/



He looks sooo much better without the heavy beard


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> He looks sooo much better without the heavy beard


So much better. You can see his lovely face for one thing.


----------



## Just Askin

*I'd forgotten how funny this was. Worth a first listen or a re-visit *​*http://nerdist.com/nerdist-podcast-michael-fassbender-and-danny-mcbride/*
*

*
*

*​


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/slashnews1/status/900395619390550018


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Who are these people?


----------



## mollie12

The Slash (lead guitarist of Guns N Roses).  The women could just be fans/groupies.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yikes.


----------



## Hackensack

Very interesting review of Alien Covenant:
http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2017/08/23/the-anti-human-marvel-of-alien-covenant
I think that the author has captured what Scott was trying to do, and how well Fassbender inhabited the role of David.

(I did not find this article independently; the reference was on BG.)


----------



## Hackensack

This is a dialect coach discussing accents in biopics.  Michael Fassbender in Steve Jobs comes along at 6:30, but the whole thing is really interesting--a comparison of the real person with the actor.
He praises Michael, by the way.
http://www.highsnobiety.com/2017/08/23/erik-singer-dialect-coach-movie-accents/


----------



## Hackensack

Someone on twitter (won't quote) wrote that Michael was at the Atwater Market around noon today.  Terrific place to be, from the looks of it, but is he going to be in this movie at all?!!  

https://www.marchespublics-mtl.com/en/marches/atwater-market/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Someone on twitter (won't quote) wrote that Michael was at the Atwater Market around noon today.  Terrific place to be, from the looks of it, but is he going to be in this movie at all?!!
> 
> https://www.marchespublics-mtl.com/en/marches/atwater-market/



I just saw the tweet - was one hour ago - wouldn't that be around 3pm in Montreal?

I see it's a food market so guess he was food shopping?


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> I just saw the tweet - was one hour ago - wouldn't that be around 3pm in Montreal?
> 
> I see it's a food market so guess he was food shopping?


Looks like an extraordinary food market!  It's nice that he's food shopping and likely cooking.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Someone on twitter (won't quote) wrote that Michael was at the Atwater Market around noon today.  Terrific place to be, from the looks of it, but is he going to be in this movie at all?!!
> 
> https://www.marchespublics-mtl.com/en/marches/atwater-market/


They've been doing night shoots all this week. Scheduled to finish those tomorrow if all goes according to plan.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Very interesting review of Alien Covenant:
> http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2017/08/23/the-anti-human-marvel-of-alien-covenant
> I think that the author has captured what Scott was trying to do, and how well Fassbender inhabited the role of David.
> 
> (I did not find this article independently; the reference was on BG.)


A:C really looks like the compromise between the bleak movie Scott wanted to make and what the studio asked him. I  think it's true that he wanted to please fans with all the gory,slasher elements,but since the promotion it was clear how the studio wanted to set it apart from Prometheus.
 Scott was (evidently) more interested in the David's storyline,and in the end this is a movie that has more in common with Blade Runner (it's even quoted!) than an Alien movie.
It's stuck between two modes but the idea to build most of the movie around David still works thanks to his performance that was the highlight. Considering how David is bordering on camp and that he uses two completely different registers,it's even more impressive.
Personally speaking,the fact that the other characters' storylines and the whole Alien stuff in the third act felt a bit like an afterthought didn't bother me,even if the movie would have surely benefited from a lot of scenes that were cut/deleted. For example,AVP Galaxy has an interview with the illustrators Dane Hallet and Matt Hatton and,at least judging by some comments (I've not listened to the podcast),the infamous scene with Oram looking into the egg was actually an extended scene where David demonstrates that the eggs don't react to his presence.
I want to see how Scott connects these prequels with Alien,so I'd be happy to see Michael in a last movie.
"Reassessing" could mean any number of things,considering that the initial plans were other two prequels.
Honestly,I got the impression that Scott  was just talking about one more prequel (Alien:Awakening) during the promotion,so I don't know.. Probably we'll hear something when Scott  will start to promote All the Money in the World.

About the homage to Giger's work mentioned in the article,there're in particular two references that could be easily missed: Giger's "Li1" and Böcklin's Isle of the Dead,that was actually more noticeable. Giger painted his own version,but The Isle of the Dead was also Hitler's favorite painting. I guess it can be considered another allusion to the Übermensch.

Talking  about Giger,I also like this interpretation:


> "In _Alien: Covenant,_ one of the film's battiest and most incongruous images is that of David, with his long, lank hair, alone in his workshop of body parts and what appear to be charcoal sketches of unholy monsters. It's like something out of Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein_, certainly - one of _Covenant's_many allusions to gothic and romantic literature - but it could also be viewed as an affectionate homage to the _Alien_'s real creator: HR Giger."
> 
> "With his long-ish, lank hair, black clothes and leather jacket, Giger was regarded as something of an outsider on set. Giger worked away in a secluded corner at Shepperton Studios, surrounded by his bits of bone and scary drawings. One crewmember compared Giger to Peter Lorre; another thought he seemed like something out of a HP Lovecraft story, and that he kept his jacket on all the time because he wanted to hide the fact that he wasn't really human.
> Whether Ridley Scott consciously meant them or not, the parallels between David's antics in _Alien: Covenant_ and Giger at Shepperton in the late 70s are quite striking. Both alone in their cramped spaces, cluttered up with weird-looking drawings and oddments, crafting their hideous beasts."


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted at Atwater Market today in Montreal

https://instagram.com/p/BYT0c_DlTfT/

More food shopping?!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia spotted at Atwater Market today in Montreal
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BYT0c_DlTfT/
> 
> More food shopping?!


Lovely!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two new pics today - presumably at Atwater Market [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another new pic - a Lebanese restaurant was the eatery of choice last night [emoji1146]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Another new pic - a Lebanese restaurant was the eatery of choice last night [emoji1146]
> 
> View attachment 3807849


Ramen..Taco..shawarma..Falafel...all in the last few days. See, this is why they need to live in London
https://www.standard.co.uk/goingout...iting-food-capital-in-the-world-a3272176.html


----------



## baewatch

I matched with a guy who looks kinda looks like MF. He's says so himself. Will I share pics or is it invading his privacy?


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> I matched with a guy who looks kinda looks like MF. He's says so himself. Will I share pics or is it invading his privacy?


Lol that might be invading his privacy. Have fun on your date (if you choose to go).


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

I want to see it..
@trailertrack A brand new trailer for#TheSnowman is playing in UK cinemas with #AmericanMade:
https://www.trailer-track.com/amp/2...for-the-snowman-is-imminent-and-weve-seen-it/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I want to see it..
> @trailertrack A brand new trailer for#TheSnowman is playing in UK cinemas with #AmericanMade:
> https://www.trailer-track.com/amp/2...for-the-snowman-is-imminent-and-weve-seen-it/



Shame there is nothing worth watching at the cinema ATM - will have to wait until September I guess!


----------



## JaneWT

I'd love to read that Michael has been cast in Scorsese's "The Irishman", or a similar meaty film right about now.  My patience is wearing a bit thin.


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> I'd love to read that Michael has been cast in Scorsese's "The Irishman", or a similar meaty film right about now.  My patience is wearing a bit thin.


I have to admit, I've thought the same thing.  It's been over a year since any new project was announced.  In an interview a few months ago, someone asked him when he was going back [to acting], and he said, "I may never go back."  Maybe he wasn't kidding.  I would find that a tragic waste of talent, but maybe that's where he is right now.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> I have to admit, I've thought the same thing.  It's been over a year since any new project was announced.


 It's been longer than that, surely?  Discounting X-Men DP and Entering Hades (I'm hoping the studio collapse has put the kybosh on that story ever being filmed), the last new project announced was The Snowman, wasn't it??



Hackensack said:


> In an interview a few months ago, someone asked him when he was going back [to acting], and he said, "I may never go back.".


 If Michael weren't filming X-Men DP, I'd be inclined to think that was true, but the fact that he's in front of the camera right now leads me to hope that it's not.  Unless he's just filming it as a one-off for the huge pay cheque and/or some sort of loyalty towards Kinberg/Lawrence/McAvoy (though on seconds thoughts, why else would he be filming it?  Certainly not for the scripts or a chance to stretch his acting muscles).



Hackensack said:


> Maybe he wasn't kidding.  I would find that a tragic waste of talent, but maybe that's where he is right now.


.  Yes.  I could see exactly why Michael would want to jack it all in - he's achieved a huge amount in his career already, he's clearly enjoyed his "time off" enormously and he has to avoid/endure a ton of cr@p with regards to social media and his private life.  But to stop acting would indeed be a tragic waste of talent and a huge loss to screen acting.  Here's hoping that we read about a new role soon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> It's been longer than that, surely?  Discounting X-Men DP and Entering Hades (I'm hoping the studio collapse has put the kybosh on that story ever being filmed), the last new project announced was The Snowman, wasn't it??
> 
> If Michael weren't filming X-Men DP, I'd be inclined to think that was true, but the fact that he's in front of the camera right now leads me to hope that it's not.  Unless he's just filming it as a one-off for the huge pay cheque and/or some sort of loyalty towards Kinberg/Lawrence/McAvoy (though on seconds thoughts, why else would he be filming it?  Certainly not for the scripts or a chance to stretch his acting muscles).
> 
> .  Yes.  I could see exactly why Michael would want to jack it all in - he's achieved a huge amount in his career already, he's clearly enjoyed his "time off" enormously and he has to avoid/endure a ton of cr@p with regards to social media and his private life.  But to stop acting would indeed be a tragic waste of talent and a huge loss to screen acting.  Here's hoping that we read about a new role soon.



It's clear to me that Michael is making up for lost time with regards to pursuing activities he enjoys and enjoying the fruits of his labour. For years he was working non stop which isn't healthy for the soul! 

I think he's probably at a crossroads in his life; taking this prolonged break from work has enabled him to see how much he was missing and he probably wants to achieve some kind of balance. 

In addition he now has a long term partner and is probably hoping to have a family with her. It certainly looks like they don't want to be separated for long periods either. I think his priorities have changed and he's not prepared to sacrifice his personal life anymore. 

IMO he won't turn his back on acting - he enjoys it too much. But I think he came close to burn out and won't ever return to shooting 3 films a year - maybe one every 18 months or so and maybe devote more energy to his own production company too.


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> I'd love to read that Michael has been cast in Scorsese's "The Irishman", or a similar meaty film right about now.  My patience is wearing a bit thin.


Personally speaking,now I want to see him working with interesting directors,and not necessarily for a "mainstream" /studio movie.



JaneWT said:


> If Michael weren't filming X-Men DP, I'd be inclined to think that was true, but the fact that he's in front of the camera right now leads me to hope that it's not.  Unless he's just filming it as a one-off for the huge pay cheque and/or some sort of loyalty towards Kinberg/Lawrence/McAvoy (though on seconds thoughts, why else would he be filming it?  Certainly not for the scripts or a chance to stretch his acting muscles).


I don't think he has even considered to stop acting,honestly. I'm sure he enjoys to work with the other actors,and it's always a good pay cheque but I guess he had some options in the contract. At this point I can't see Fox recasting Magneto or Mystique if they don't reboot the whole franchise. If he leaves,probably it will happen after the next one,when I suppose  he will have a bigger role (if it's true they're introducing the Genosha storyline).




pearlyqueen said:


> It's clear to me that Michael is making up for lost time with regards to pursuing activities he enjoys and enjoying the fruits of his labour. For years he was working non stop which isn't healthy for the soul!
> 
> I think he's probably at a crossroads in his life; taking this prolonged break from work has enabled him to see how much he was missing and he probably wants to achieve some kind of balance.
> 
> In addition he now has a long term partner and is probably hoping to have a family with her. It certainly looks like they don't want to be separated for long periods either. I think his priorities have changed and he's not prepared to sacrifice his personal life anymore.
> 
> IMO he won't turn his back on acting - he enjoys it too much. But *I think he came close to burn out and won't ever return to shooting 3 films a year - maybe one every 18 months or so and maybe devote more energy to his own production company too.*


I agree. And I also think he's making up for lost time. His schedule has been pretty crazy over the past six years. He wanted to take this break even before shooting Steve Jobs.


----------



## Morgane

Hex 2004:





https://twitter.com/PaulDJCripps/status/896124492778323972


----------



## baewatch

Couldn't resist sharing my Tinder match. aka MF lookalike!


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Couldn't resist sharing my Tinder match. aka MF lookalike!


Lol!!!!! He definitely looks like Michael. And has a body like his too. You should definitely go on a date with him haha!!


----------



## Hackensack

baewatch said:


> Couldn't resist sharing my Tinder match. aka MF lookalike!


Hey!!!  Have fun.


----------



## baewatch

Thanks...well if he replied to my opening message, that would be a start! haha


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

baewatch said:


> Thanks...well if he replied to my opening message, that would be a start! haha


Good luck!


----------



## baewatch

Thanks! Haha


----------



## Morgane

baewatch said:


> Couldn't resist sharing my Tinder match. aka MF lookalike!


I see the resemblance,above all the body..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Looks like Michael has either finished filming XMen or has a break from filming....

He is in London, pics of him here training in Japanese martial arts at a centre near West London today (Saturday)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What is he training so hard for?


----------



## readingnook

Biceps!


----------



## pearlyqueen

This Sun exclusive says Michael has proposed to Alicia and they are getting married next month in Ibiza

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/4383672/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-engaged-married/

That would be around their 3 year anniversary and Alicia's birthday...[emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would love for that to happen, but I don't believe the Sun until they show up with rings on their fingers. How awesome would that be though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I would love for that to happen, but I don't believe the Sun until they show up with rings on their fingers. How awesome would that be though.



Normally I take what the Sun says with a large pinch of salt, but something about the specifics of this, the resort in Ibiza, makes me more inclined to think they may have a scoop.... And the Sun is sometimes right. We will see...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yes, they were right about Eddie and Benedict. But why Ibiza though?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yes, they were right about Eddie and Benedict. But why Ibiza though?



Why not Ibiza though? Maybe they found the perfect place there when they visited 2 months ago?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Why not Ibiza though? Maybe they found the perfect place there when they visited 2 months ago?


That's as good a reason as any. I don't really care where, I'm just !


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That's as good a reason as any. I don't really care where, I'm just !



The location is not far for their European friends, ideal place for party too. 
Think it's not the first time there is news about them getting married ? Remember the last was denied in gossip cop.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> The location is not far for their European friends, ideal place for party too.
> Think it's not the first time there is news about them getting married ? Remember the last was denied in gossip cop.


I know it's the Sun so I'm cautiously hoping they are right this one time.


----------



## mollie12

I'm skeptical.  But the guy who wrote the story is on Twitter, if anyone wants to try to dig for some sourcing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I'm skeptical.  But the guy who wrote the story is on Twitter, if anyone wants to try to dig for some sourcing.



He seems very proud of his scoop and is taking ownership of it; can't think why he'd do that if it isn't true?

https://twitter.com/benjysbanter/status/904442630725128192

And Dan Wooton the Showbiz Editor has posted it on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/danwootton/posts/729090917285534


----------



## pearlyqueen

The Sun guy was challenged on Twitter and he's sticking to his guns


----------



## Esizzle

Poor Michael lol. Where he must have thought he would be A list movie star by now. Instead he cant get a role or have a hit movie to save his life and has to sell exclusive scoop to The Sun to stay relevant. First the apartment and now the wedding. Lol I am sure The Sun will have the pregnancy scoop too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I hope he's ready for the harassment. It's too bad his paper has a terrible reputation, but even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I hope he's ready for the harassment. It's too bad his paper has a terrible reputation, but even a broken clock is right twice a day.


Clearly, the harassment has already started, here and elsewhere.  Too bad.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Clearly, the harassment has already started, here and elsewhere.  Too bad.


I can imagine. I've always thought people were going to lose their minds, if this day ever came. If this is true, we're about to enter the Cumberbatch universe with years of fake babies ahead.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> The Sun guy was challenged on Twitter and he's sticking to his guns
> 
> View attachment 3814250


Interesting.. I think that if they wanted to plant a completely fake story (and stick to it),they would just write something without giving particular details. I don't know..
I don't even take into account stuff like Star,OK,National Enquirer.. but I wouldn't immediately discount UK tabloids in their case. And I'm really taking everything with a grain of salt,of course. Alicia said in her last interview that she has recently moved into her new place,which reminds me of another story published by the DM (or the Sun?).




Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yes, they were right about Eddie and Benedict. But why Ibiza though?


Did they publish something before Cumberbatch's engagement announcement?



Selayang430 said:


> The location is not far for their European friends, ideal place for party too.
> *Think it's not the first time there is news about them getting married ?* Remember the last was denied in gossip cop.


But it was Star magazine,if I'm not wrong.. not exactly something one would take seriously. Last year they were keeping up the facade to promote TLBO and Alicia had a secret love affair with Damon. In those specific cases Star had obviously inside  info.Otherwise it's just "Emma"..


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^Yes, the Sun or the DM had the scoop on both nuptials, don't know about engagement announcements. They knew the dates in both cases.

LOL, poor Emma. I'm sure it's just the case of someone getting an invite and then blabbed.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Story has hit the DM. They need to stop saying it's a secret when they are telling everyone about it. That's why I can't with these tabloids, they have the dumbest headlines. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ia-Vikander-wed-Michael-Fassbender-month.html


----------



## Selayang430

Morgane said:


> Interesting.. I think that if they wanted to plant a completely fake story (and stick to it),they would just write something without giving particular details. I don't know..
> I don't even take into account stuff like Star,OK,National Enquirer.. but I wouldn't immediately discount UK tabloids in their case. And I'm really taking everything with a grain of salt,of course. Alicia said in her last interview that she has recently moved into her new place,which reminds me of another story published by the DM (or the Sun?).
> 
> 
> But it was Star magazine,if I'm not wrong.. not exactly something one would take seriously. Last year they were keeping up the facade to promote TLBO and Alicia had a secret love affair with Damon. In those specific cases Star had obviously inside  info.Otherwise it's just "Emma"..



Agree about the Sun. They are quite bullsxxx about other news but in term of gossip they have fair records. If they want to write gossip out of thin air, they would do it without details but with  multiple third parties' disclosure like soap drama e.g. Pull in the parents etc. 
The Star , National Enquirer have absolutely no credit at all.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The national inquirer has broken a lot of major scandals, John Edwards, Tiger Woods to use two examples, but yes, they are not good people.


----------



## readingnook

I believe it, but I also tend to believe the ceremony will be private and the party will be a party.


----------



## readingnook

Unless it's a small party.  But that's not what this article is hinting at.


----------



## Allie28

The engagement story is all over the internet and being reported by more reputable news organizations than The Sun or The Daily Mail.  Gossip Cop has posted several new articles since the story broke and there hasn't been any denials.  Debunking fake news on celebrities (and even more, celebrity couples) is Gossip Cops bread and butter.  If there was any denials or if they knew the story was bogus, they'd be on it.  I had my doubts yesterday.  Mainly because it was The Sun.  I'm more inclined today to believe it.  Maybe a worker at the Ibiza resort snitched? 

Also, a lot of things make more sense to me now.  For example, Michael's trip with all his best buds.  He's vacationed with friends lots of times but usually just one or two at a time.  How likely could all his best mates take the same time off unless it was a bigger occasion like say, a stag party?  Also, Alicia's second trip to Ibiza with Alexia before flying to Montreal.  Alexia is her best friend so I'm presuming she'd be Matron of Honor (whether Alicia gets married next month, next year, or whenever).  Maybe they went to work out all the wedding details.  Who knows?

Either way, we'll know soon enough.  Like y'all have said it's not really a secret anymore!


----------



## readingnook

In addition, the fake marriage news that came out in June before Venice/Paris/Ibiza.  It seems to me that if this engagement has been in place for a few months then that "rumor/news" was based on some kind of buzz around them that wasn't confirmed at that time (but wasn't necessarily fake).  Also at the same time in June, before they left London, an article appeared saying that they had moved in together, referring to the home Alicia has mentioned renovating.  On Sept. 3 there was another article in People.com mentioning that this time Alicia had already moved in to her new London home.

In retrospect, I am thinking that maybe the Ibiza yacht party was an engagement party of sorts.  It's possible right?  I think we all said they looked celebratory, as if some page had turned.  At that time, I had attributed it to the house being completed (meaning for me - it's all clear to proceed to the next logical phase...)

But my point is I agree with you that we can see how things have fallen into place when you look at the last few months.


----------



## Allie28

readingnook said:


> I agree with you that we can see how things have fallen into place when you look at the last few months.



Yep.


----------



## readingnook

Also in your post when you mentioned Alexia probably being her attendant - I agree that regardless of whether this turns out to be true or not, doesn't mean it won't still happen (whether next month, next year...)  I'm kind of confident that since these rumors keep happening, something really is in the works.  Ibiza in October might not be the complete story...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I think it would be grand if the press went looking for them in Ibiza in October, but they got married someplace else.


----------



## Esizzle

The Sun will have the exclusive secret details when the wedding happens. I am sure exclusive pics will become available just in time for both of them to promote their movies. Alicia Vikander's mom's friend will give her review of the wedding as well. The press does not need to go looking for anything as everything will be handed to them.


----------



## lunadeagosto

New The Snowman´s trailer.
If is true: congratulations, Michael and Alicia, if is not true...until the next rumours


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I think it would be grand if the press went looking for them in Ibiza in October, but they got married someplace else.



Part of me thinks they will actually get married elsewhere - Ireland/Sweden/London - the legal bit with just close family in attendance.... and the Ibiza part will be a symbolic wedding and party for family and friends.


----------



## Hackensack

Good grief, some seriously unhinged


lunadeagosto said:


> New The Snowman´s trailer.
> If is true: congratulations, Michael and Alicia, if is not true...until the next rumours



And in the midst of all this excitement, thanks for the new trailer!  Same beginning but a lot more new stuff throughout.
This is beginning to look true, and all the reconstruction of the bachelor party, engagement party, etc. makes a lot of sense.  This is great news for both.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Really digging that new trailer!

...wondering if they'll commit to that pronunciation of his name or if it was just that one instance though


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The trailer is a good teaser. I can't wait to see this!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> The Sun will have the exclusive secret details when the wedding happens. I am sure exclusive pics will become available just in time for both of them to promote their movies. Alicia Vikander's mom's friend will give her review of the wedding as well. The press does not need to go looking for anything as everything will be handed to them.


All of this when the Chris Pines of the world are in a RFK limited series for Hulu. Some people play chess, other people play Go Fish.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> All of this when the Chris Pines of the world are in a RFK limited series for Hulu. Some people play chess, other people play Go Fish.


Michael likes to play Yahtzee. Thats why he will stay where he is at dealing with The Sun for his life exclusives. Sad but understandable.


----------



## Allie28

lunadeagosto said:


> New The Snowman´s trailer.
> If is true: congratulations, Michael and Alicia, if is not true...until the next rumours




New trailer looks great. Thanks for posting!
This gives me a 'Silence of the Lambs' vibe.  Plenty of scares, a little gore, yet way more than just a slasher film.  Hopefully a good script to match the cast's talent.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> New trailer looks great. Thanks for posting!
> This gives me a 'Silence of the Lambs' vibe.  Plenty of scares, a little gore, yet way more than just a slasher film.  Hopefully a good script to match the cast's talent.


I'm so excited for this film. The book is so good. I have very high hopes for it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I'm so excited for this film. The book is so good. I have very high hopes for it.


Where have you been, lady! Nice to see you.


----------



## Just Askin

Hi. New work patterns.  Should all settle down by end of Sept. So what do we think about a possible wedding? I hope it happens. Can't think of two nicer people to get together for good. If it's true it will be the first thing from that rag that has ever made me smile


----------



## aprilmayjune

gossipcop did have the smackdown within what, twelve hours, the last time there was a story like this. not a peep from them in three days this time...make of that what you will.

i'm sure there'll be a blind item up any second with the _real truth_, though


----------



## Flatsy

aprilmayjune said:


> i'm sure there'll be a blind item up any second with the _real truth_, though


You are late to the party.  Tumblr submitted their blind item to Enty yesterday. They even included a mention of Alicia's mom's friend, which is their current obsession.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Michael likes to play Yahtzee. Thats why he will stay where he is at dealing with The Sun for his life exclusives. Sad but understandable.



Exclusives to The Sun via PR Emma the poop " My thing with this girl is not for this world!"

LMAO!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Flatsy said:


> You are late to the party.  Tumblr submitted their blind item to Enty yesterday. They even included a mention of Alicia's mom's friend, which is their current obsession.



ooh, where? i'm always down for a little schadenfreude lol


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Hi. New work patterns.  Should all settle down by end of Sept. So what do we think about a possible wedding? I hope it happens. Can't think of two nicer people to get together for good. If it's true it will be the first thing from that rag that has ever made me smile



The sun is pure rubbish, but the guy who had the scoop seems pretty confident and not defensive about his finding. I think it's a natural progression so I'm super happy for both, if true.


----------



## Allie28

Flatsy said:


> You are late to the party.  Tumblr submitted their blind item to Enty yesterday. They even included a mention of Alicia's mom's friend, which is their current obsession.



LMAO!  It's like their final stand and after 3 years they're so tired they don't even try to hide the fact that it's them submitting the blinds anymore.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What's the story about Alicia's mom anyway?


----------



## Allie28

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> *The sun is pure rubbish, but the guy who had the scoop seems pretty confident* and not defensive about his finding. I think it's a natural progression so I'm super happy for both, if true.



And more reputable sources are reporting it too.  Why would they risk their rep by repeating rubbish from The Sun?  Especially over a couple that supposedly no one knows or cares about?


----------



## Hackensack

Celebitchy had a predictably *****y account (ending with "Meh," the current version of the dismissive "whatever." ) Blind gossip now has an incredibly specific blind item with some of the old favorites ("rehab", "he can't stand her," etc.)  I'm sorry to see that one of his truly oldest fans, who has long had a blog about him, is happily quoting the blind gossip stuff which is so demeaning to him, referring to her as "what's her face," and altogether going off the deep end.  
For the life of me, as a longtime fan and admirer, I cannot understand the irrational hatred of Alicia.  I'm delighted that he has found someone, and I truly hope all this is true.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I'm sorry to see that one of his truly oldest fans, who has long had a blog about him, is happily quoting the blind gossip stuff which is so demeaning to him, referring to her as "what's her face," and altogether going off the deep end.


 This is seriously messed up. This is was a site I used to check regularly for news. It's been the same with several blogs I used to think were genuine fans of Michael's. I've been so disappointed by the selfish and childish reaction. It's embarrassing!


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> This is seriously messed up. This is was a site I used to check regularly for news. It's been the same with several blogs I used to think were genuine fans of Michael's. I've been so disappointed by the selfish and childish reaction. It's embarrassing!


Same here.  When I first discovered him in _Jane Eyre, _I went looking for info about him and this was the site I found.  It's sad to see.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Celebitchy had a predictably *****y account (ending with "Meh," the current version of the dismissive "whatever." ) Blind gossip now has an incredibly specific blind item with some of the old favorites ("rehab", "he can't stand her," etc.) * I'm sorry to see that one of his truly oldest fans, who has long had a blog about him, is happily quoting the blind gossip stuff which is so demeaning to him, referring to her as "what's her face," and altogether going off the deep end.  *
> For the life of me, as a longtime fan and admirer, I cannot understand the irrational hatred of Alicia.  I'm delighted that he has found someone, and I truly hope all this is true.



That's a hard one for me too. Much harder than people who've never claimed to like him saying nasty things about him.  I get that not everyone's a fan and everyone has a right to their opinion.  But when I see longtime fans, fans that I've read their site for years, saying nasty things about his relationship and maybe fiance? That's hard.  And they swear up and down they support Michael and his choices. They don't have to like Alicia because they're all about Michael and they always support him and his choices.  But clearly, that's a lie. They don't support his choices. Alicia is his choice. Sharing his life with her is his choice.  Even if you think his choice of her is mainly professional or for PR purposes, it's still HIS choice.  No one, not even the almighty Harvey Weinstein, has had guns pointed at him, forcing him to be with her the last 3 years. He could marry her next month. What's a bigger choice than who we marry and spend our lives with?  I wish Michael could see just how two-faced some of his "biggest supporters" are.  Not only insulting Alicia and his relationship but insulting him by saying he's faking his relationship for PR and contractual obligations.  They sure don't think much of Michael or his character when they insist he's with her for only the most shallow of reasons.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Exclusives to The Sun via PR Emma the poop " My thing with this girl is not for this world!"
> 
> LMAO!!!


hahaha and "it is what it is" in reference to the relationship. I wonder if Michael wanted to keep this wedding actually a secret but Emma the poop happened. Also with the kind of friends and family Alicia has, good luck to Michael keep wedding photos and details secret.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> That's a hard one for me too. Much harder than people who've never claimed to like him saying nasty things about him.  I get that not everyone's a fan and everyone has a right to their opinion.  But when I see longtime fans, fans that I've read their site for years, saying nasty things about his relationship and maybe fiance? That's hard.  And they swear up and down they support Michael and his choices. They don't have to like Alicia because they're all about Michael and they always support him and his choices.  But clearly, that's a lie. They don't support his choices. Alicia is his choice. Sharing his life with her is his choice.  Even if you think his choice of her is mainly professional or for PR purposes, it's still HIS choice.  No one, not even the almighty Harvey Weinstein, has had guns pointed at him, forcing him to be with her the last 3 years. He could marry her next month. What's a bigger choice than who we marry and spend our lives with?  I wish Michael could see just how two-faced some of his "biggest supporters" are.  Not only insulting Alicia and his relationship but insulting him by saying he's faking his relationship for PR and contractual obligations.  They sure don't think much of Michael or his character when they insist he's with her for only the most shallow of reasons.


Well said. This completely sums up my thoughts about it. 
On a completely different note...look how good he looks pushing a buggy


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He looks so good! Where is he and who are the people + babies?


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Well said. This completely sums up my thoughts about it.
> On a completely different note...look how good he looks pushing a buggy
> View attachment 3816106



Awww, he's going to be such a fun dad someday.  I can see him going on bike trips with his kid like him and his dad.  But first, go-karting. Definitely.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He looks so good! Where is he and who are the people + babies?


This is 3yrs old from Vicky Park. With a fan. Not sure if the man was a friend or fan.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> This is about 3 /4 yrs old from London Fields. With a fan. Not sure if the man was a friend or fan.


He looks the same as he does now. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He looks the same as he does now. That's pretty cool.


Just edited with correct details...tired brain..sorry lol


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Just edited with correct details...tired brain..sorry lol


No worries. Working too hard?


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> hahaha and "it is what it is" in reference to the relationship. I wonder if Michael wanted to keep this wedding actually a secret but Emma the poop happened. Also with the kind of friends and family Alicia has, good luck to Michael keep wedding photos and details secret.


If any man that I have dated would ever say "It is what it is", DONE!! And then, he bought a place in ANOTHER country!! Are you kidding me?? 

If my bf bought a place in another state he would not want any part of what would happen....


----------



## Just Askin

Erich Fried


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Just edited with correct details...tired brain..sorry lol



Glad that you're back and join us for the excitement. Was thinking how you could miss all these[emoji1]


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> If any man that I have dated would ever say "It is what it is", DONE!! And then, he bought a place in ANOTHER country!! Are you kidding me??
> 
> If my bf bought a place in another state he would not want any part of what would happen....


And he is paying for the whole wedding but in Ibiza of all places. I am not a celebrity with millions and even I wouldnt agree to a wedding in Ibiza.


----------



## Just Askin

To anyone associated with Ibiza , I'm sorry you have to read such derogatory terms about your Island on this thread. 


https://instagram.com/p/BYlqvkolOHW/










We don't all think same. Look at the beauty of it.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> And he is paying for the whole wedding but in Ibiza of all places. I am not a celebrity with millions and even I wouldnt agree to a wedding in Ibiza. Talk about Euro trash.


I mean...I'm saying.... Oh that's right, I have TWO films upcoming without US distribution and one that may be problematic if the press is paying attention.

Where are the trailers??

Did I mention my epic fail this weekend?


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> To anyone associated with Ibiza , I'm sorry you have to read such derogatory terms about your Island on this thread.
> View attachment 3816296
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BYlqvkolOHW/
> View attachment 3816298
> 
> View attachment 3816299
> 
> View attachment 3816300
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816297
> 
> We don't all think same. Look at the beauty of it.


Beautiful!  And add to that, Ibiza (unlike some really remote place) is set up for hosting large parties.


----------



## Just Askin

Funny...about 8:10 for 8 secs


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I mean...I'm saying.... Oh that's right, I have TWO films upcoming without US distribution and one that may be problematic if the press is paying attention.
> 
> Where are the trailers??
> 
> Did I mention my epic fail this weekend?


No what was your epic fail? Lol


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> And he is paying for the whole wedding but in Ibiza of all places. I am not a celebrity with millions and even I wouldnt agree to a wedding in Ibiza. Talk about Euro trash.


there is meant to be beautiful parts of Ibiza too besides the crazy areas filled with night life and madness. Should be interesting to see which area they choose...


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> No what was your epic fail? Lol


Not mine, hers!! People were not banging the doors down to see TF....


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> there is meant to be beautiful parts of Ibiza too besides the crazy areas filled with night life and madness. Should be interesting to see which area they choose...


Yea I want pics of their venue. After it happens of course. I want to see what Michael will wear. Casual or super fancy?


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Not mine, hers!! People were not banging the doors down to see TF....


oh sorry lol!! Yeah people are not banging the doors down to see any of Alicia's movies ever, so she is used to it by now.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> oh sorry lol!! Yeah people are not banging the doors down to see any of Alicia's movies ever, so she is used to it by now.


A marketing disaster.


----------



## aprilmayjune

A very specific list of things their careers have in common:

1. Sophisticated AIs who turn on humanity.
2. Movie adaptations of video games.
3. Literary adaptations of costume dramas ****ed over by TWC. 

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## JaneWT

I'm preferring this Snowman trailer to the last one.  Hopefully we will start to see some interviews soon.


----------



## Just Askin

* Michael's back in Montreal...hmmmm wonder what he's up to this weekend...TIFF *
*

*
*

*


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> Not mine, hers!! People were not banging the doors down to see TF....


People are not banging the doors downs to see better movies with a similar limited release,that have grossed less than Tulip Fever. Movies that actually got what resembles a marketing campaign. I don't see how it's _her _epic flop or a epic flop,for that matter.
A lot of movies playing at TIFF  don't have distributors or trailers. I don't understand why it's a problem..



aprilmayjune said:


> A very specific list of things their careers have in common:
> 
> 1. Sophisticated AIs who turn on humanity.
> 2. Movie adaptations of video games.
> 3. *Literary adaptations of costume dramas ****ed over by TWC. *
> 
> I'm sure there are more...


We can blame Alicia Vikander for that too..



Hackensack said:


> *Celebitchy had a predictably *****y account *(ending with "Meh," the current version of the dismissive "whatever." ) Blind gossip now has an incredibly specific blind item with some of the old favorites ("rehab", "he can't stand her," etc.)


Am I wrong or she  deleted a post  where she quoted an interview with her dad,guilty of mentioning Fassbender after her Oscar win? I  suppose she saw how it was ridiculous.. I don't see many differences with Cumberbatch,Hiddleston and whoever is with them. It's click baiting. 

I'm disappointed because I wanted to see the "shared publicist and powerful mogul" plot line again..   This one sounds exactly like a tumblr anon's ask but more neutral,just in case..
We have seen "inside sources" for blonde surfer girl,the shared publicist and the powerful mogul who were sill plotting the fauxmance two months ago,drug buse stuff  that just _happens_ to be _similar_ to what we can easily find in the usual places..This time they're talking with two (two!) persons close to Michael..  Interesting..



> I'm sorry to see that one of his truly oldest fans, who has long had a blog about him, is happily quoting the blind gossip stuff which is so demeaning to him, referring to her as "what's her face," and altogether going off the deep end.
> For the life of me, as a longtime fan and admirer, I cannot understand the irrational hatred of Alicia.  I'm delighted that he has found someone, and I truly hope all this is true.


The problem is how some people choose to justify the irrational hatred. In the best-case scenario Alicia is perpetually the famewh0re who is using him. And that's the best-cast scenario..
The point is not even that it's demeaning to him (it's still fine if it's demeaning to _her). _ It's quoting _that_ stuff,_knowing _where it comes from.


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> *I'm preferring this Snowman trailer to the last one*.  Hopefully we will start to see some interviews soon.


Yes,and this one has other beautiful shots. Do you think it reveals too much?

Norwegian posters:


----------



## Just Askin

Nabbed from:  https://twitter.com/kmg4fassy/status/905908824657321990


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

New project?!  Michael may be behind the camera only, but still exciting!  Ashton Sanders, who was in Moonlight:

_Sanders, a Calvin Klein campaign face, made the journey to New York just for Simons.

“I’m shooting ‘The Equalizer 2’ right now so I’m actually only here for Calvin’s show – I fly out later tonight. I’m only here for this – I have to be,” the actor said. After he wraps the Denzel Washington-led film, he’ll begin work on a Michael Fassbender project. “It starts shooting in April but I can’t really talk about it. It’s a boxing film though,” he said. “Should be really cool, so look out for that.”
_


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> New project?!  Michael may be behind the camera only, but still exciting!  Ashton Sanders, who was in Moonlight:
> 
> _Sanders, a Calvin Klein campaign face, made the journey to New York just for Simons.
> 
> “I’m shooting ‘The Equalizer 2’ right now so I’m actually only here for Calvin’s show – I fly out later tonight. I’m only here for this – I have to be,” the actor said. After he wraps the Denzel Washington-led film, he’ll begin work on a Michael Fassbender project. “It starts shooting in April but I can’t really talk about it. It’s a boxing film though,” he said. “Should be really cool, so look out for that.”_


Good to hear.  Would explain the boxing sessions.  On the other hand: April.  That's six more months of no filming, unless there's something in between.  On still another hand: he hasn't quit.  On the final hand: the way Sanders is talking about it ("project") sounds as if Michael might only be behind the camera.


----------



## Hackensack

So.  A long-time blogger really "jumped the shark" today (to use a term she used; she also used an offensive and insulting term that I won't quote here).  Then a bizarre pivot to the true love of Prince Harry and Meghan (and I'm happy for them by the way; I pay them the respect of believing what they say).  Sad to see the end of probably the oldest blog dedicated to Michael in the US.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Hackensack said:


> So.  A long-time blogger really "jumped the shark" today (to use a term she used; she also used an offensive and insulting term that I won't quote here).  Then a bizarre pivot to the true love of Prince Harry and Meghan (and I'm happy for them by the way; I pay them the respect of believing what they say).  Sad to see the end of probably the oldest blog dedicated to Michael in the US.



She had a hell of a meltdown, goddamn. 

At least she seems to have learned Alicia's name [emoji38]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Who is this nut?


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> So.  A long-time blogger really "jumped the shark" today (to use a term she used; *she also used an offensive and insulting term that I won't quote here)*.  Then a bizarre pivot to the true love of Prince Harry and Meghan (and I'm happy for them by the way; I pay them the respect of believing what they say).  Sad to see the end of probably the oldest blog dedicated to Michael in the US.



And she used it SEVERAL times.  Once was bad enough.  I have a special needs sister so I find that word just as offensive as other derogatory words.  I won't read her ever again.


----------



## Just Askin

Wow Just read it. Absolutely disgusting. Read back over the last few posts too. "Lost the plot" is a phrase that comes to mind. Hope this blogger never gets near him again. Can you imagine if he was with Alicia at the time .


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Ok, storm out since no one will tell me who this blogger is...


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> And she used it SEVERAL times.  Once was bad enough.  I have a special needs sister so I find that word just as offensive as other derogatory words.  I won't read her ever again.


Sorry you have to read crap like that Allie. Such an upward battle sometimes for inclusion, without these archaic derogatory opinions being bandied about.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Sorry you have to read crap like that Allie. Such an upward battle sometimes for inclusion, without these archaic derogatory opinions being bandied about.



Thank you.  It's very hurtful that in a world where everyone talks about tolerance and enlightenment that the most vulnerable among us are still fair game for insulting and derogatory name calling.  Fortunately, it says way more about the people who use those terms than it does those attacked by them.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thank you so much, everyone!  Sorry for being so dramatic.


----------



## Flatsy

Just Askin said:


> Wow Just read it. Absolutely disgusting. Read back over the last few posts too. "Lost the plot" is a phrase that comes to mind. Hope this blogger never gets near him again. Can you imagine if he was with Alicia at the time .


Seeing the pictures of Michael and Alicia on vacation together started her over the edge and the marriage rumors caused her to plunge off of the cliff.

Like the rest of them, she can't admit that seeing Michael in a permanent relationship destroys her fantasies and disturbs her fragile psyche, so she turns her anger back on them because "PR".


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I just read this blogger and repeating that awful word 50 times is vile. How old is she? Is there a law that says you have to buy an engagement ring first before you can get married? Yeah, get away from Michael, please, and go worship the _super talented Meghan markle_.


----------



## Esizzle

Why does everyone talk in codes here? Let me help out.

http://www.fassinatingfassbender.com/ - for those reading and dont know this is the blog being talked about

LOL She did not lie about the timing. So convenient to drown out the failure of TF.

"So you can only imagine my surprise when I read the news on Tuesday morning that Michael is going to marry Alicia. The details about the future nuptials were so outrageous and unbelievable that all I could do was laugh. The people behind this rumor jumped the shark, said, 'F**k it!', and went 'full r****d". I* believe in an attempt to create more good will PR for Alicia, in light of one of her movies getting poor reviews, and to support her at TIFF this week, *someone went full r****d and pulled out of the air, this fairy tale about them getting married next month."


----------



## Flatsy

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I just read this blogger and repeating that awful word 50 times is vile. How old is she? Is there a law that says you have to buy an engagement ring first before you can get married? Yeah, get away from Michael, please, and go worship the _super talented Meghan markle_.


I always love their lack of logic. They denounce Michael and Alicia for their so-called PR stunts and then in the next sentence denounce them for their LACK of PR stunts (magazine covers, etc).  But it's Michael and Alicia who are the dummies...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Flatsy said:


> I always love their lack of logic. They denounce Michael and Alicia for their so-called PR stunts and then in the next sentence denounce them for their LACK of PR stunts (magazine covers, etc).  But it's Michael and Alicia who are the dummies...


Precisely. That was the most shallow and nonsensical rant I have ever read. It's a pity these people have no shame.


----------



## gingerglory

Hackensack said:


> Good to hear.  Would explain the boxing sessions.  On the other hand: April.  That's six more months of no filming, unless there's something in between.  On still another hand: he hasn't quit.  On the final hand: the way Sanders is talking about it ("project") sounds as if Michael might only be behind the camera.



I could be wrong. Isn't Steve McQueen interested in doing a boxing movie? I have a slight memory about it. Read it somewhere but it's been long time ago so


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Precisely. That was the most shallow and nonsensical rant I have ever read. It's a pity these people have no shame.



I can only echo yours and others sentiments here - I'm appalled at the content, tone and offensive terms in that rant. Such arrogance and stupidity displayed by this pathetic blogger who calls herself a long standing fan of Michael and then insults his partner and their relationship - I saw in a previous blog she referred to Alicia as "what's her face"! Can you imagine what Michael would think if he read her poisonous blogs? No shame indeed... and I've a feeling this particular blog will come back to haunt her.


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> I could be wrong. Isn't Steve McQueen interested in doing a boxing movie? I have a slight memory about it. Read it somewhere but it's been long time ago so



 I don't recall anything about McQueen and a boxing movie...

This film in development is part of DMC's portfolio:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4460792/

It has a related boxing theme - might be nothing to do with it but who knows?!


----------



## Hackensack

gingerglory said:


> I could be wrong. Isn't Steve McQueen interested in doing a boxing movie? I have a slight memory about it. Read it somewhere but it's been long time ago so


Yes.  I can't find the old article about it, but Steve McQueen had expressed interest in doing a film about Bartley Gorman, "King of the Gypsies," with Michael starring.  Gorman was used by Tom Hardy as a model for Warriors, I think; he's on Youtube.  Gorman was an "unofficial," no-rules boxer (whatever that's called).  But McQueen seems to have dropped this idea.
I really hope this new movie, whatever it is, isn't just a producer's credit, but it's looking that way so far.


----------



## Just Askin

*Kingsbury vouches for the actor’s boxing skills. “Michael is fantastic on the pads,” he says. “That was a part of the training that he really enjoyed.” *
http://www.mensjournal.com/health-fitness/articles/how-michael-fassbender-got-assassin-fit-w456513


----------



## Just Askin

Old article:
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/entertainment/macbeth-scots-schoolgirl-reveals-wasnt-6516576


*He was the fun guy at the wrap party and loaned her a hot-water bottle when it got cold on set....*

*Amber said: “It was really exciting – it was fun and they treated me very well. Michael was friendly and I remember one night we had a party and he gave all of us piggy backs.” ...*

*While on set, Amber compiled a memory book for the stars to sign and Fassbender wrote about looking forward to sampling her witches’ brew and signed off, “Love Michael”....*

*"In between takes she was wrapped in blankets and Michael gave her his hot-water bottle because she was cold, which was very kind." ...*


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Thank you so much, everyone!  Sorry for being so dramatic.


Ok now tell ME what you are all talking about please


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Ok now tell ME what you are all talking about please


Check your PM.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> I don't recall anything about McQueen and a boxing movie...
> 
> This film in development is part of DMC's portfolio:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4460792/
> 
> It has a related boxing theme - might be nothing to do with it but who knows?!


This looks potentially interesting as a film, but I'm guessing--unless he's playing the boxer--that he's probably just producing.  I can't get excited about it unless he's in it.
ETA: Of course I'll watch it, but it will be a long, long time between films.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> This looks potentially interesting as a film, but I'm guessing--unless he's playing the boxer--*that he's probably just producing. * I can't get excited about it unless he's in it.
> ETA: Of course I'll watch it, but it will be a long, long time between films.


But it wouldn't explain the boxing sessions.. it's possible he's acting and producing.



pearlyqueen said:


> I can only echo yours and others sentiments here - I'm appalled at the content, tone and offensive terms in that rant. Such arrogance and stupidity displayed by this pathetic blogger who calls herself a long standing fan of Michael and then insults his partner and their relationship -* I saw in a previous blog she referred to Alicia as "what's her face"! *Can you imagine what Michael would think if he read her poisonous blogs? No shame indeed... and I've a feeling this particular blog will come back to haunt her.


Actually,I've seen more offensive stuff.. I really don't understand.



Esizzle said:


> LOL She did not lie about the timing. So convenient *to drown out the failure of TF.*


Were people supposed to talk about a period drama like TF _after_ it was released in 700 theaters on Labor Day,and most critics didn't even review it?  The only reason why it got "attention" _before _the release are  shenanigans that have nothing to do with the actors. The fact that "some people" are treating it like a huge,anticipated blockbuster sold on her name is hilarious.. This is on pair with the (nonexistent) huge promotion for TLBO.  Sometimes the perception of reality is completely distorted.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


>



Nice!  So he's in Montreal rather than Toronto?  (Though he could still get there for Submergence, I suppose.)


----------



## Morgane

Old pics:









Angel press conference in Moscow


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Nice!  So he's in Montreal rather than Toronto?  (Though he could still get there for Submergence, I suppose.)



Yeah, but why would he go? TIFF is kind of miserable for the actors and after the first two nights, there aren't many parties.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, but why would he go? TIFF is kind of miserable for the actors and after the first two nights, there aren't many parties.



The only reason why he would go is if Alicia wanted him there. It's not certain she's there herself - no sign of her yet in Toronto.


----------



## Morgane

Yes,her flight was delayed.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Yeah, but why would he go? TIFF is kind of miserable for the actors and after the first two nights, there aren't many parties.


Some might be hoping for a pap stroll or red carpet stroll to counter the negative press for Alicia's failed movie that she produced and her upcoming whitewashing movie.

I am just glad that people walked out of a movie that has racist hag Charlotte Rampling in it.


----------



## Selayang430

A solid cast for Euphoria and Rampling just won her Venice. A pity if the movie doesn't deliver much.  Never mind, learn from mistakes and improve. Everything is not easy for the first timer


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> Good to hear.  Would explain the boxing sessions.  On the other hand: April.  That's six more months of no filming, unless there's something in between.  On still another hand: he hasn't quit.  On the final hand: the way Sanders is talking about it ("project") sounds as if Michael might only be behind the camera.



Honestly, I would take any scrap of news over nothing and/or another X-Men, even if it does mean another 6 months before the project rolls.

Yes, it would explain the boxing sessions which hopefully suggests Michael will be in front of the camera, at least.


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> Yes,and this one has other beautiful shots. Do you think it reveals too much?


Not really.  I think you'd only believe the trailer had revealed too much if you hadn't read the book.  There is such a fine line between creating a trailer for a thriller that has enough in it to whet an audience's appetite, and giving too much away, and I think they have struck just about the right balance with this one.

I still have huge reservations about this film, but with one month to go at least there's not too long to wait.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> This looks potentially interesting as a film, but I'm guessing--unless he's playing the boxer--that he's probably just producing.  I can't get excited about it unless he's in it.


. I can't get excited about a  producer's credit either, so of course I am hoping Michael is in front of the camera, BUT could this new film - whatever it is - be Michael's directorial debut?  I could get excited about that.


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> . I can't get excited about a  producer's credit either, so of course I am hoping Michael is in front of the camera, BUT could this new film - whatever it is - be Michael's directorial debut?  I could get excited about that.


Agreed, I was thinking that as well.  If he directs, I would be very happy for him.  I would hope he would also have a part in the film, but even if not--I would be much more excited about this than just producing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> A solid cast for Euphoria and Rampling just won her Venice. A pity if the movie doesn't deliver much.  Never mind, learn from mistakes and improve. Everything is not easy for the first timer



I'm keeping an open mind about Euphoria, critics often don't like films I enjoy and with such a talented cast - Alicia, Eva Green, Charlotte Rampling and Charles Dance there must be much to admire. Rampling won an award in Venice? Not surprised - she's a great actress.

I assume Michael is still filming in Montreal - wonder if Alicia will be able to spend time with him before San Sebastián?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I'm keeping an open mind about Euphoria, critics often don't like films I enjoy and with such a talented cast - Alicia, Eva Green, Charlotte Rampling and Charles Dance there must be much to admire. Rampling won an award in Venice? Not surprised - she's a great actress.
> 
> I assume Michael is still filming in Montreal - wonder if Alicia will be able to spend time with him before San Sebastián?



Yes Rampling win best actor in Venice at the age of 71, really an achievement.
On euphoria, I believe many European artistic movies are not for mainstream audiences. If the purpose is not to make money then fine. Otherwise her production company shall try more commercial films. At end of day, a company needs profit or funds to continue survive. 

San Sebastián/ Zurich won't start so soon. I don't know, instead of directly go to Montreal to be with Michael right after this she shall help to promote Submergence and euphoria as much as possible, gives more interviews. Etc.


----------



## mollie12

I have like negative interest in MF directing and the synopsis floating around Tumblr for that boxing movie is insanely off-putting.  

I can't get excited about any of it.


----------



## Tivo

Is it true he and Alicia are engaged?


----------



## mollie12

Tivo said:


> Is it true he and Alicia are engaged?



It hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## baewatch

He must have proposed though if they are going to get married


----------



## Hackensack

"Calm with horses" is part of an Irish author's collection.  Here is a more extended synopsis.  I have a copy of the book but can't find it!  (I tracked down a copy several years ago when I read that DMC had optioned this story, then lost it.)  I'm not crazy about boxing movies in general but this sounds like more than that.

https://ruthlessculture.com/2015/11/27/colin-barretts-young-skins-calm-with-horses/


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> "Calm with horses" is part of an Irish author's collection.  Here is a more extended synopsis.  I have a copy of the book but can't find it!  (I tracked down a copy several years ago when I read that DMC had optioned this story, then lost it.) * I'm not crazy about boxing movies in general but this sounds like more than that.*
> 
> https://ruthlessculture.com/2015/11/27/colin-barretts-young-skins-calm-with-horses/


I hope this is case,if he's going to do it. This project looks similar to TAU and Slow West in terms of "ambitions",and I'm happy if he works with young directors. But yes,it really needs to be something fresh,even if not commercial. Slow West was an unusual western and,while I have yet to see it,TAU seems a special movie.  Talking about TAU,I forgot to post this great article:
http://lwlies.com/articles/trespass-against-us-changed-my-perception-of-travellers/


----------



## Hackensack

Here is James McAvoy comparing working with Michael and Alicia (and he's being serious):  at about 36s

https://etcanada.com/video/1044113475902/james-mcavoy-on-justin-trudeau/?sf113128442=1


----------



## Hackensack

Morgane said:


> I hope this is case,if he's going to do it. This project looks similar to TAU and Slow West in terms of "ambitions",and I'm happy if he works with young directors. But yes,it really needs to be something fresh,even if not commercial. Slow West was an unusual western and,while I have yet to see it,TAU seems a special movie.  Talking about TAU,I forgot to post this great article:
> http://lwlies.com/articles/trespass-against-us-changed-my-perception-of-travellers/


Lovely article.


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> He must have proposed though if they are going to get married


But The Sun didn't report an engagement!


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> It hasn't been confirmed.



There's no way it would ever be officially confirmed, but it hasn't been denied either.

Alicia has made three trips  to Ibiza recently and the guy who broke the news is adamant it's true.
I guess we will have to wait until October to find out!


----------



## Just Askin

From Road America in August
Src:@adventfilms


----------



## Just Askin

http://lifestyle.one/grazia/celebrity/news/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-wedding/.....not The S*#


----------



## Just Askin

*Ferrari Racing This Weekend*
*

*
*Src: @lisabclark9*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What city?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Ferrari Racing This Weekend*
> *
> View attachment 3823756
> *
> *Src: @lisabclark9*



Thought he will miss this Austin circuit , apparently the city is dry enough to hold racing.  Must be aiming for podium finish this weekend, last  two runs already .


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Thought he will miss this Austin circuit , apparently the city is dry enough to hold racing.  Must be aiming for podium finish this weekend, last  two runs already .


I was obviously  really sceptical about this weekend. All must be well enough...his insurance bill must be ridiculous!!!
At least this is a track he is at least slightly familiar with.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What city?


Circuit Of The Americas, Austin.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Circuit Of The Americas, Austin.


Thanks!


----------



## Just Askin

*Also*
*

*
*Decent practice time. Only 4th race weekend  (finished 7th out of 15)*


----------



## Just Askin

Too much sexy 
Gonna put this link cos whilst not of Michael, this guy has some beautiful shots
@jgstacy.com


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What an awesome picture! ❤️


----------



## Selayang430

Now is Ireland, no longer Deutschland


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Now is Ireland, no longer Deutschland
> 
> View attachment 3824689


Last he said, he still holds a German Passport and that's what's on all the Ferrari pages... only fair he balances it out with his Irish side too .


----------



## baewatch

whoop  whoop!


----------



## Just Askin

Src: @TheDrive Instagram


Src: @guidoschittone Instagram
edited for better quality pics


----------



## Just Askin

*So serious...*
*

*
*Src: jalopnik instagram*


----------



## Esizzle

Jesus Christ there should be a trigger warning before some of the pics posted.


----------



## Just Askin

Src:msabato3 Instagram


----------



## Just Askin

So both qualifiers complete. 1st race proper in about 3hrs


----------



## Just Askin

*How cool is this...Proper Fan *
*

*
**


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> *How cool is this...Proper Fan *
> *
> View attachment 3825508
> *
> **




Now, THAT is how you do a fan pic.  Super cute!


----------



## Just Askin

*Not amused...*
*

*
*Src: @j.g.stacy Instagram *


----------



## lunadeagosto

Michael today in the Ferrari Challengue






source: https://twitter.com/BeatFassbender


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> *Not amused...*
> *
> View attachment 3825607
> *
> *Src: @j.g.stacy Instagram *


Love the expression on his face; in the interview, we can see why--he was angry with himself; love the way he takes responsibility for what he did, too.


----------



## Morgane

He was third.. I can see why it's disappointing.. There were two final races,right?


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> *How cool is this...Proper Fan *
> *
> View attachment 3825508
> *
> **



Cool indeed. And he's always the nicest 


Just Askin said:


> Too much sexy
> Gonna put this link cos whilst not of Michael, this guy has some beautiful shots
> @jgstacy.com



This is surely among my favorite pics taken during the Ferrari Challenge.


----------



## Just Askin

*How good is this guy looking right now....*


@FerrariRaces


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What's that in his pocket?


----------



## Just Askin

*Possibly my favourite shot from the weekend..*
*

*
*http://instagram.com/roberto.viva*


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Possibly my favourite **** from the weekend..*
> *
> View attachment 3826699
> *
> *http://instagram.com/roberto.viva*



That instagram account just posted lots of Michael's racing pics. Found that the Austin round was more involvement and participation.
So Michael was crashed out during qualifying round and can't compete in actual race.......so pity. He must be feeling shxx about not able to race this Saturday/ Sunday.


----------



## Just Askin

*The contrast in these two pics is brilliant *
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> That instagram account just posted lots of Michael's racing pics. Found that the Austin round was more involvement and participation.
> So Michael was crashed out during qualifying round and can't compete in actual race.......so pity. He must be feeling shxx about not able to race this Saturday/ Sunday.


Practice laps were on Thurs. Both qualifiers where on Friday . Race 1 was on Friday, which he crashed out in. Race 2 he couldn't compete in. He'd incurred no penalties, that I can see, from the 1st race. So I assume the car couldn't be ready for today (sat). There is no race on Sunday. Next one is last weekend in Sept.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What's that in his pocket?


Snus. The Swedish brand I would imagine. Not the same as the American Snus, chewing tobacco or dip.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Practice laps were on Thurs. Both qualifiers where on Friday . Race 1 was on Friday, which he crashed out in. Race 2 he couldn't compete in. He'd incurred no penalties, that I can see, from the 1st race. So I assume the car couldn't be ready for today (sat). There is no race today. Next one is last weekend in Sept.



I see. Too bad as Austin seems a place that more happening for racing. Incurred no penalty if it is not causing danger to other drivers. Saw one video don't know if his car (can't see the number clearly) crashed out , spinning with white smoke came out from the car.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> I see. Too bad as Austin seems a place that more happening for racing. Incurred no penalty if it is not causing danger to other drivers. Saw one video don't know if his car (can't see the number clearly) crashed out , spinning with white smoke came out from the car.


I saw that. I think that was actually someone celebrating a win.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Great selection of pics from the weekend! 

Despite not being able to compete he looks very happy - great that Alicia is with him in Austin; I guessed she was headed there as they were both spotted at airports on Wednesday. This guy saw them together at the track yesterday:


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Great selection of pics from the weekend!
> 
> Despite not being able to compete he looks very happy - great that Alicia is with him in Austin; I guessed she was headed there as they were both spotted at airports on Wednesday. This guy saw them together at the track yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3826821


Is it ironic that certain sections of fassydom have been pointing out how happy he looked this weekend


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Is it ironic that certain sections of fassydom have been pointing out how happy he looked this weekend



Haha.... very ironic indeed! 

Obviously Michael was doubly happy - being at the racing AND being reunited with Alicia [emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

Looking pro


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Is it ironic that certain sections of fassydom have been pointing out how happy he looked this weekend


Happy? She wasn't there. It's obvious.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Happy? She wasn't there. It's obvious.


Only now a picture (albeit blurry) has been posted and she obviously was there . 1,600 miles to spend a few days together. And all the while not seeking attention. Next theory please


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Only now a picture (albeit blurry) as been posted and she obviously was there . 1,600 miles to spend a few days together. And all the while not seeking attention. Next theory please



LOL!!

To save others the job of looking for the pic and tweets made by this lady I took some screenshots:













I expect this lady will now be categorised differently by certain sectors.... instead of a lucky fan she will henceforth be known as one of Emma's stooges... lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just saw the blurry pic didn't fully show Alicia - so here it is again:


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Only now a picture (albeit blurry) as been posted and she obviously was there . 1,600 miles to spend a few days together. And all the while not seeking attention. Next theory please



Me me me! I have a theory! She stayed indoor enjoying air-cond and didn't bother to venture out to share the passion of racing! See she didn't even sit with him also ! [emoji38][emoji14][emoji10][emoji1][emoji4]


----------



## Esizzle

Shouldnt Alicia be in Ibiza organizing their super secret wedding and leaking details to Sun?! Or did she need consoling from Michael after her failed super boring movie premiere.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Me me me! I have a theory! She stayed indoor enjoying air-cond and didn't bother to venture out to share the passion of racing! See she didn't even sit with him also ! [emoji38][emoji14][emoji10][emoji1][emoji4]



Alicia probably was bored by the racing, but she's not there for that - she's there to be with her man. Same as Michael attending fashion shows with her.... It's what couples in love do [emoji173]️


----------



## Selayang430

Visiting a children hospital in Montreal. James n Nicolas are wearing the movie T but he is on his own flowerish......the movie has just wrapped.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Visiting a children hospital in Montreal. James n Nicolas are wearing the movie T but he is on his own flowerish......the movie has just wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 3829471
> View attachment 3829473



Very cute!

His shirt looks very similar to the one he wore in Sweden at Midsomer


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Very cute!
> 
> His shirt looks very similar to the one he wore in Sweden at Midsomer



Think is the same shirt, suspect it was bought in South Africa [emoji1]He is cute interacting with children playing video games


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Only now a picture (albeit blurry) as been posted and she obviously was there . *1,600 miles to spend a few days together. And all the while not seeking attention. *Next theory please


When we think that these two have met around the world just to stage some pics with a chef or hotel employee.. It's strange..  



Selayang430 said:


> Visiting a children hospital in Montreal. James n Nicolas are wearing the movie T but he is on his own flowerish......the movie has just wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 3829471
> View attachment 3829473


Very nice indeed!
Other pics:


----------



## Esizzle

The hospital pics are very sweet. Nice of them to go


----------



## Selayang430

In a sushi bar in Montreal a day ago with Patrick Dempsey


----------



## Selayang430

Pro!


----------



## readingnook

http://blackflag.jalopnik.com/micha...source=jalopnik_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL!!
> 
> To save others the job of looking for the pic and tweets made by this lady I took some screenshots:
> 
> View attachment 3828779
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828781
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828782
> 
> 
> I expect this lady will now be categorised differently by certain sectors.... instead of a lucky fan she will henceforth be known as one of Emma's stooges... lol



This was awesome, this girl is a sport.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He doesn't seem to be doing much press for it... but it's coming out soon!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He doesn't seem to be doing much press for it... but it's coming out soon!


It's being advertised everywhere here.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> It's being advertised everywhere here.


That's good at least.


----------



## JaneWT

There's also a teaser article for The Snowman in November's Total Film magazine in the U.K. (I'd post photos but it doesn't say much that is new) but generally I do think it all feels rather quiet around the film.


----------



## Esizzle

The movie was received very poorly in early screenings. There is a reason why it was not at any festivals this fall. Only expect a day of press before the movie if that.


----------



## readingnook

Three weeks?  Do you think I have time to read it?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Three weeks?  Do you think I have time to read it?


 Yes, but it depends on how fast you read.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yes, but it depends on how fast you read.



 I don't know, will it be released here?  I feel bad bec there's more to Harry Hole than this book, and I didn't want to start in the middle.


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> The movie *was received very poorly in early screenings. *There is a reason why it was not at any festivals this fall. Only expect a day of press before the movie if that.


That would mean that the movie is bad. It's not what we talked about some months ago.
Blade Runner wasn't screened at any festival and I doubt will be panned.. and it's embargoed until Monday,Tuesday before release. Regardless of its quality,it's a movie that doesn't benefit from reviews full of spoilers. Same for Blade Runner or mother! that was released soon after its festival run.




readingnook said:


> http://blackflag.jalopnik.com/micha...source=jalopnik_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow





> Usually if there’s even a semi-famous person racing a car, I’d honestly rather give that pit (and occasionally also _that car_ if they’re somehow slummin’ it on track with me) a wide berth.
> But lo and behold, Fassbender actually doesn’t suck at this. He started racing with Scuderia Corsa’s Ferrari Challenge team this year with one of the current-spec 488 Challenge cars and already scored a third-place podium finish at Mosport.



I like these pics too:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> That would mean that the movie is bad. It's not what we talked about some months ago.
> Blade Runner wasn't screened at any festival and I doubt will be panned.. and it's embargoed until Monday,Tuesday before release. Regardless of its quality,it's a movie that doesn't benefit from reviews full of spoilers. Same for Blade Runner or mother! that was released soon after its festival run.
> 
> 
> ]



What early screenings? Where and when was it screened and for what audiences? Are there any links to these reactions or is it the odd comment on blogs?


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> What early screenings? Where and when was it screened and for what audiences? Are there any links to these reactions or is it the odd comment on blogs?


I think we posted about two test screenings some months ago. There's not a link. It's just hearsay. We were talking about a screening reaction according to which it's slow placed and not very audience-friendly but may do well with critics. Obviously,everything should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I think we posted about two test screenings some months ago. There's not a link. It's just hearsay. We were talking about a screening reaction according to which it's slow placed and not very audience-friendly but may do well with critics. Obviously,everything should be taken with a grain of salt.



What exactly does "audience friendly" mean? And "slow paced" ..... I recall that accusation being levelled at The Light Between Oceans, erroneously IMO.

As we know there is a particular sector of people who find it difficult to concentrate to let a story unravel; they crave fast paced action to keep them engaged. Who's to say the alleged criticism wasn't from this type?

Anyway, it's clearly hearsay originating from a handful (at most) of anonymous people. 

Isn't it wise not to judge a film's merits until it's actually released and individuals can form their own opinion?


----------



## Esizzle

Audience friendly means movies audience would actually like to watch. 

And Light Between Oceans was slow paced thats not an accusation thats the truth. Boring movie nobody saw. Thats why its called a flop.


----------



## Morgane

TLBO is slow placed,like many other movies that are not bad or poorly received. You found it boring,others evidently disagree. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy is very slow,it's not a crowdpleaser,but that surely doesn't indicate anything about its quality.


----------



## Esizzle

Sorry I didnt mean to say that it was boring because it was slow. It was slow AND boring.

It wasn't poorly received? I remember differently. Like when the director's wife went on a rant because she didnt like what the critics had to say about TLBO LOL....and then she blamed the critics for the movie flopping. Like girl no the movie flopped because no one wanted to see that mess.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> TLBO is slow placed,like many other movies that are not bad or poorly received. You found it boring,others evidently disagree. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy is very slow,it's not a crowdpleaser,but that surely doesn't indicate anything about its quality.



Why would  TLBO be fast paced? It's not that type of film and IMO was appropriately paced for the story it was telling. TLBO was not a critical flop either and its box office was commensurate with films of this genre.

There are "audiences" and audiences; definitely a large percentage of them thrive on action and popcorn films with low attention and concentration spans. Wouldn't expect them to like it, but I wouldn't watch anything they enjoy either. Quality can't be measured by their standards. 

Anyway, somebody kindly sent me the link to the site where the alleged criticism from a preview originated. As far as I can tell it's a site where self styled "experts" with zero credentials spout their opinions. One of the more vociferous posters there runs the Weinstein Couple tumblr.... enough said!

The Snowman is being actively marketed in the U.K. and many other European countries; I suspect that's where the natural audience is for the film so it makes sense to focus it here.


----------



## Esizzle

Why is UK "natural audience" for a serial killer movie?! LOLOLOLOL what did I miss?

They better promote it North and South America and Asia and Australia and Africa if they want to make some profits and want people to see their work. But perhaps these other places are not a natural audience for a serial killer movie and just Europe is where the natural audience is. What do I know.


----------



## Selayang430

Simon kinberg just posted


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

XMen must have not wrapped yet.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> The Snowman is being actively marketed in the U.K. and many other European countries; I suspect that's where the natural audience is for the film so it makes sense to focus it here.


*Whooooooosh.....straight over !*
*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Whooooooosh.....straight over !*
> *
> View attachment 3834448
> *



Lol.... like it's the subject matter that determines a natural audience! 

Far more pertinent are the European credentials;

- film based on a book set in Norway by a Norwegian author
- film also shot in Norway
- director is European
- crew is European
- lead actors are European 

I sense such Eurocentric films aren't as popular with large sections of American audiences. I assume that's why Scorsese (who was initially due to direct) wanted to shift the location from Norway to Detroit... and what a travesty that would have been! 
Similarly The Girl on the Train was relocated from London to New York and I can't think of any reason for that other than to appeal to American audiences?


----------



## aprilmayjune

I can't find any reference to Scorsese wanting to move production to Detroit, and he's still an executive producer, which I assume he wouldn't be if he didn't agree with the film's direction.

There are a lot of movies, American and European, with great credentials that look perfect on paper but don't do well--_The Counselor _and _Assassin's Creed _are two examples. The glaring flaws in both cases were the story and the script. _The Snowman _on the other hand has fantastic source material and a screenplay by Oscar-nominated and BAFTA-winning writers, so I have really high hopes that it all gels in this case.

**** knows we could use a psychological thriller at the box office that isn't ****ing mother! right now


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> I can't find any reference to Scorsese wanting to move production to Detroit, and he's still an executive producer, which I assume he wouldn't be if he didn't agree with the film's direction.
> 
> There are a lot of movies, American and European, with great credentials that look perfect on paper but don't do well--_The Counselor _and _Assassin's Creed _are two examples. The glaring flaws in both cases were the story and the script. _The Snowman _on the other hand has fantastic source material and a screenplay by Oscar-nominated and BAFTA-winning writers, so I have really high hopes that it all gels in this case.
> 
> **** knows we could use a psychological thriller at the box office that isn't ****ing mother! right now



The idea of relocating the film to Detroit was mentioned in the latest issue of Total Film, published a few days ago:




The previous incarnation had Scorsese as director before he dropped out in 2013 and was replaced by Alfredson.

IA The Snowman has great credentials, from the source material through to screenwriters, director, actors etc. The trailer looks great too.... not long now before it opens here ... keeping my fingers crossed it lives up to its promise!


----------



## painterly_love

.


----------



## Esizzle

A good movie is a good movie and bad movie is a bad movie regardless of the continent of origin for the crew and the actors. But I guess "for European audience" its a good excuse to use if the movie flops in America.


----------



## Esizzle

Does anyone even watch the late late show? Michael doing some pre-wedding promo work for his European natural audience that is perfect for serial killers movie in America.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> The idea of relocating the film to Detroit was mentioned in the latest issue of Total Film, published a few days ago:
> 
> View attachment 3834663
> 
> 
> The previous incarnation had Scorsese as director before he dropped out in 2013 and was replaced by Alfredson.
> 
> IA The Snowman has great credentials, from the source material through to screenwriters, director, actors etc. The trailer looks great too.... not long now before it opens here ... keeping my fingers crossed it lives up to its promise!



I'm a fan of this genre, so I hope they revisit it.  I'm happy to see Michael enjoyed this role.


----------



## Hackensack

For those who are soundtrack fans (I'm one of them):

http://filmmusicreporter.com/2017/09/28/the-snowman-soundtrack-details/


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Src: FerrariUSA


----------



## JaneWT

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...der-murder-misogyny-making-jo-nesbos-snowman/


----------



## Morgane

It's funny that they met journalists in a kindergarten for this type of movie. Thanks Jane! Very interesting interview. I've also noticed that it's already screening it in London.



pearlyqueen said:


> *The idea of relocating the film to Detroit was mentioned in the latest issue of Total Film, published a few days ago:*
> 
> View attachment 3834663
> 
> 
> The previous incarnation had Scorsese as director before he dropped out in 2013 and was replaced by Alfredson.
> 
> IA The Snowman has great credentials, from the source material through to screenwriters, director, actors etc. The trailer looks great too.... not long now before it opens here ... keeping my fingers crossed it lives up to its promise!


It would have been completely wrong for a movie that is supposed to be very atmospheric.  I didn't know they used the same locations described in the book.

Some beautiful shots:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

^ WOW, that's breathtaking!


----------



## readingnook

JaneWT said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...der-murder-misogyny-making-jo-nesbos-snowman/



I enjoyed this thanks!  I esp enjoyed learning that Michael was reading the rest of his books.


----------



## Just Askin

*Only a warm up but still...

*


----------



## Just Askin

*Qualifying *
*

*


----------



## readingnook

This is the most confusing thing ever.  So on the first day they both qualify and race, and then they do it again on Sunday?


----------



## Hackensack

readingnook said:


> This is the most confusing thing ever.  So on the first day they both qualify and race, and then they do it again on Sunday?


Agreed.  If anyone understands this, could you explain?  Thanks!


----------



## Just Askin

Dear Mr.Fassbender
Can you please stop breaking your car. I have enough stress in my life being an Arsenal supporter!


So he got up to 2nd. Then dropped down, went into the pits...game over for today. He did have the fastest lap time in his category  though...
Better luck tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> This is the most confusing thing ever.  So on the first day they both qualify and race, and then they do it again on Sunday?


Yes, exactly that.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Agreed.  If anyone understands this, could you explain?  Thanks!


They have a day they can practice. Then two days were they have warm ups. Then qualifying race, which determines their start position for the race proper.


----------



## Just Askin

http://instagram.com/bernardbohn


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What's that face for?


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> They have a day they can practice. Then two days were they have warm ups. Then qualifying race, which determines their start position for the race proper.



But why the same thing two days in a row?  Friday - practice.  Saturday - Warm up, Qualifying 1, then recon lap, then race 1.  Then next day, Warm up, Qualifying 2, then recon lap, then race 2.  Which race determines the final winner?  Is there one winner for each day?


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> But why the same thing two days in a row?  Friday - practice.  Saturday - Warm up, Qualifying 1, then recon lap, then race 1.  Then next day, Warm up, Qualifying 2, then recon lap, then race 2.  Which race determines the final winner?  Is there one winner for each day?


Yes. There are 2 races. If his car is ok he will get another chance tomorrow. So the qualifying race is to determine their start position in the days race.


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> But why the same thing two days in a row?  Friday - practice.  Saturday - Warm up, Qualifying 1, then recon lap, then race 1.  Then next day, Warm up, Qualifying 2, then recon lap, then race 2.  Which race determines the final winner?  Is there one winner for each day?



Found it confusing too. Not like FI, one practising, one qualifying and one race. Only one chance in qualifying to determine grid position.


----------



## Selayang430

The Snowman - NY subway


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Found it confusing too. Not like FI, one practising, one qualifying and one race. Only one chance in qualifying to determine grid position.


There is only one chance per race. Two individual races though over the weekend.


----------



## Just Askin

*Fingers crossed for today *
*

*


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Fingers crossed for today *
> *
> View attachment 3839994
> *



Hope his car functions normally, no more DNF today ( didn't not finish). Final round hope for good result


----------



## Selayang430

Think I can find him in this group photo ! [emoji38]
Source: jpvs88


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Hope his car functions normally, no more DNF today ( didn't not finish). Final round hope for good result


Warm ups start at 2pm GMT. His races are the Coppa Shell.



You can follow the races on here http://livetiming.net/fc/ Two catergories race at a time. Coppa Shell is the yellow ones .


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Warm ups start at 2pm GMT. His races are the Coppa Shell.
> View attachment 3840153
> 
> 
> You can follow the races on here http://livetiming.net/fc/ Two catergories race at a time. Coppa Shell is the yellow ones .



Thanks for the info!Another hour to go. Hope his car is ok to race.


----------



## Just Askin

*Warm ups*
*

*


----------



## Selayang430

He gets 6th place......


----------



## readingnook

OK so that is for qualifying?


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> OK so that is for qualifying?



Actual race.


----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> Think I can find him in this group photo ! [emoji38]
> Source: jpvs88
> View attachment 3840127




Whose is the yellow car?


----------



## readingnook

Selayang430 said:


> Actual race.


I thought the race was at 2pm?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Actual race.


That was qualifying for this afternoons start position in the actual race.


----------



## Just Askin

Src: hankcarp instagram


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> That was qualifying for this afternoons start position in the actual race.


Thanks I see the race 2 results now.  Quite satisfying, and satisfying also to be able to follow it finally.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Thanks I see the race 2 results now.  Quite satisfying, and satisfying also to be able to follow it finally.


Race was early. He came 5th. Not great but I’m so pleased he got to take part in this. He did get a 3rd the other week and we got some brilliant pics so


----------



## mollie12

I think one of his better photoshoots was with Peggy Sirota for GQ in 2012, mostly because she seemed to capture his personality.

Someone on tumblr () found a different behind-the-scenes video from the shoot than was available officially from GQ.

http://www.peggysirota.com/btsvideos/


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Race was early. He came 5th. Not great but I’m so pleased he got to take part in this. He did get a 3rd the other week and we got some brilliant pics so


He is quite consistent that is good.


----------



## baewatch

There's a good few ads for The Snowman in Dublin


----------



## mollie12

LMAO this is an epic dig at Jared Leto from a Blade Runner 2049 review:

_The sinister Tyrell Corporation has been taken over by the even more sinister Wallace Corporation, run by a sight-impaired hippie played by Jared Leto. He’s all creepy, measured tones and mythological pretension; maybe he and Michael Fassbender from “Alien: Covenant” can shack up together sometime. (Fassbender could teach Leto a thing or two about keeping an audience listening to dubious monologues about creation.)_

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/movies/sc-mov-blade-runner-2049-0929-story.html


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> There's a good few ads for The Snowman in Dublin


Nice! Are you going to see it?

Were you ever able to watch Song to Song?


----------



## Just Askin

Src: http://instagram.com/igor.miami


----------



## Selayang430

Magazine


----------



## Just Askin

All the way back to London for just a few days and a few interviews .....must be someone’s birthday or something


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> All the way back to London for just a few days and a few interviews .....must be someone’s birthday or something


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> All the way back to London for just a few days and a few interviews .....must be someone’s birthday or something



Wait... but she's in Paris. These two are crazy.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Wait... but she's in Paris. These two are crazy.


*Lol No Problem...think how quick the journey will be with an aeroplane thrown into the equation *
*

*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> *Lol No Problem...think how quick the journey will be with an aeroplane thrown into the equation *
> *
> View attachment 3841479
> *


I was like what??? It doesn't take 5 hours from London to Paris. LOL does that mean he's not doing James coden on the 4th or did we get the date mixed up?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I was like what??? It doesn't take 5 hours from London to Paris. LOL does that mean he's not doing James coden on the 4th or did we get the date mixed up?


No idea but I can’t see why he wouldn’t just fly over weds/thurs......I’m dizzy just watching...He’s supposed to be on GMA on Friday too.


----------



## mollie12

More shade:
_And while Gosling is fine, he doesn’t have the dexterity of, say, Michael Fassbender when it comes to capturing the inner life of a supposedly lifeless creation. Gosling and Ford both have extended, emotional reaction shots—set in the same room, no less—and grandpa acts the kid off the screen._
_http://www.larsenonfilm.com/blade-runner-2049_


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> No idea but I can’t see why he wouldn’t just fly over weds/thurs......I’m dizzy just watching...He’s supposed to be on GMA on Friday too.


He can't get to LA by the 4th if he's still in Europe tomorrow. He has plenty of time to make it to NYC on Friday though.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He can't get to LA by the 4th if he's still in Europe tomorrow. He has plenty of time to make it to NYC on Friday though.


Isn’t filming on Thurs 5th? He’ll be fine


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I want his frequent flyer miles.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Nice! Are you going to see it?
> 
> Were you ever able to watch Song to Song?


Yeah I watched, I have to say it was one of the worst films that I can remember watching. I stopped watching it about 20 minutes before it ended. 

I hope to see The Snowman!  
What about you?


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Yeah I watched, I have to say it was one of the worst films that I can remember watching. I stopped watching it about 20 minutes before it ended.
> 
> I hope to see The Snowman!
> What about you?


Lol at song to song! I'm glad there is someone else that has the same opinion of that movie as me. 

Yes Snowman comes out the weekend before Halloween here so I hope it's an enjoyable scary thriller!!


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Dear Mr.Fassbender
> Can you please stop breaking your car. I have enough stress in my life being an Arsenal supporter!
> View attachment 3839500
> 
> So he got up to 2nd. Then dropped down, went into the pits...game over for today. He did have the fastest lap time in his category  though...
> Better luck tomorrow hopefully


There's definitely potential,that's for sure. I think he would like to repeat the experience.The last race is in Italy (Mugello),right?



mollie12 said:


> More shade:
> _And while Gosling is fine, he doesn’t have the dexterity of, say, Michael Fassbender when it comes to capturing the inner life of a supposedly lifeless creation. Gosling and Ford both have extended, emotional reaction shots—set in the same room, no less—and grandpa acts the kid off the screen.
> http://www.larsenonfilm.com/blade-runner-2049_


I expected some comparisons with his performance in Prometheus/A:C.. I also read his review of A:C a while ago and I couldn't agree more:


> Michael Fassbender’s ultimate gift as an actor may be the way he can make placidity mesmerizing. His sense of stillness isn’t only quiet, it’s portentous. There is a calm before the storm that demands our attention, even in those movies where the storm never materializes.




Talking about GQ,I also like this BTS (the cover wasn't particularly good):
http://video.gq.com/watch/men-of-the-year-michael-fassbender
It's funny that he mentions Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy among his favorite movies of that year.


----------



## Esizzle

LOL Michael is London for work not for anyones birthday.


----------



## Morgane

BBC Radio studios:


















This is creepy..


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Yes Snowman comes out the weekend before Halloween here so I hope it's an enjoyable scary thriller!!



perfect timing, let me know what you think of it


----------



## Just Askin

*Well would you look at that. Michael, in Paris, celebrating someone’s birthday last night. Hang on...is that Alicia  Vikander? Wasn’t it her birthday yesterday?  *


View attachment 3842925


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Well would you look at that. Michael, in Paris, celebrating someone’s birthday last night. Hang on...is that Alicia  Vikander? Wasn’t it her birthday yesterday?  *
> View attachment 3842923
> View attachment 3842924
> View attachment 3842925




Haha - no surprise  - this is the fourth birthday Alicia's had that they've celebrated together; 
New Zealand, New York, Japan and now Paris. 

As if Michael would have missed being with his beloved on her birthday! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0964syd


----------



## Selayang430

Source- weibo as watermark 

Alicia Vikander and Michael Fassbender meet at the Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle airport to go to USA on October 4, 2017.


----------



## Selayang430

More pics from same source


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

Edit:  Sorry. I couldn't get the pic to show up.  Anyway, I think it's sweet he's made such an effort to be with her on her birthday.  Especially when he has to be exhausted from all the recent traveling.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Getting a real kick out of the fact that she looks hungover as hell and  he looks like life's a photoshoot--usually it's the other way around!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

AMJ! I was wondering what the shades were all about.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3843030





aprilmayjune said:


> Getting a real kick out of the fact that she looks hungover as hell and  he looks like life's a photoshoot--usually it's the other way around!





Caroline-Mathilda said:


> AMJ! I was wondering what the shades were all about.


Cos you can hear him now “I told you not to have that last shot” 




	

		
			
		

		
	
  and Alicia’s like “this is gonna be a looonnnng flight ” .




“I was joking Babe...”


----------



## aprilmayjune

he's like "welcome to old age babe" and she's like "this new LV bag is perfectly shaped to hit peppy *******s, fyi"


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> Cos you can hear him now “I told you not to have that last shot”
> View attachment 3843177
> 
> View attachment 3843176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alicia’s like “this is gonna be a looonnnng flight ” .
> View attachment 3843178
> 
> View attachment 3843179
> 
> “I was joking Babe...”



LOL.  I think this series of photos may be more of a glimpse of their relationship than anything else we've seen.


----------



## Just Askin

Popping over to Paris after travelling thousands of miles just to see her on her birthday , now that’s a true glimpse of their relationship.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> LOL.  I think this series of photos may be more of a glimpse of their relationship than anything else we've seen.



I think Ibiza told us a great deal more than these pics [emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Popping over to Paris after travelling thousands of miles just to see her on her birthday , now that’s a true glimpse of their relationship.
> View attachment 3843191
> View attachment 3843192
> View attachment 3843193



Indeed! 

I'm sure they were very keen to be reunited after being apart for a couple of weeks too... that smile on Michael's face speaks for itself [emoji7]


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> I think Ibiza told us a great deal more than these pics [emoji7]



I understand why some of you think that, but those photos didn't give me a sense of a flow of conversation or how a couple communicates, which is what I see more of here (though not much).


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> he's like "welcome to old age babe" and she's like "this new LV bag is perfectly shaped to hit peppy *******s, fyi"


I love this.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Popping over to Paris after travelling thousands of miles just to see her on her birthday , now that’s a true glimpse of their relationship.
> View attachment 3843191
> View attachment 3843192
> View attachment 3843193



Looks like they're sharing some lighthearted conversation anyway.  From what I've observed, Michael always looks super happy once they're together again.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I understand why some of you think that, but those photos didn't give me a sense of a flow of conversation or how a couple communicates, which is what I see more of here (though not much).



Not sure what you mean? There are several photos of them in Venice both last year and this which give an insight into how they communicate (verbally).
The Ibiza pics left no room for doubt on how they communicate on a more intimate level!


----------



## mollie12

His racing season is profiled in Vanity Fair!?
_
After years of not owning a car, Fassbender is now the proud owner of his own Ferrari, an F12tdf, the $485,000, up-powered, limited-edition version of the brand’s ultimate V-12-powered sports car. He broke in the car with a nearly 1,500-mile voyage across Europe, to his new home in Portugal, a trip he took with his girlfriend, Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander.

Vikander was there on the track in Austin to support Fassbender, and has attended some of the races in which he’s competed. “She understands that it makes me really happy,” he says. She even consented to take a “hot lap,” a full-throttle drive, with the Challenge series’ head coach, championship racer Didier Theys.

“She loved it,” Fassbender says. “I think racing is something that she’d really get into, actually. Though I hope not, because she’ll probably end up being faster than me.” He smiles broadly. “She doesn’t have a driver’s license, though. So I’ve got a head start on her. But she’s a quick learner.”


https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2017/10/michael-fassbender-driving-ferraris_


----------



## mollie12




----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I understand why some of you think that, but those photos didn't give me a sense of a flow of conversation or how a couple communicates, which is what I see more of here (though not much).


I honestly cannot fathom where you are coming from.


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> I honestly cannot fathom where you are coming from.



It's okay that you can't!  We're clearly looking for different things.


----------



## Just Askin

Cont....


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> It's okay that you can't!  We're clearly looking for different things.


Well as I doubt I’m ever going to see a transcript of their everyday conversations I guess I’ll just have to take my  view from the visual.


----------



## readingnook

What I want to know is what Michael is looking at on his phone : )


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> His racing season is profiled in Vanity Fair!?
> _
> After years of not owning a car, Fassbender is now the proud owner of his own Ferrari, an F12tdf, the $485,000, up-powered, limited-edition version of the brand’s ultimate V-12-powered sports car. He broke in the car with a nearly 1,500-mile voyage across Europe, to his new home in Portugal, a trip he took with his girlfriend, Oscar-winning actress Alicia Vikander.
> 
> Vikander was there on the track in Austin to support Fassbender, and has attended some of the races in which he’s competed. “She understands that it makes me really happy,” he says. She even consented to take a “hot lap,” a full-throttle drive, with the Challenge series’ head coach, championship racer Didier Theys.
> 
> “She loved it,” Fassbender says. “I think racing is something that she’d really get into, actually. Though I hope not, because she’ll probably end up being faster than me.” He smiles broadly. “She doesn’t have a driver’s license, though. So I’ve got a head start on her. But she’s a quick learner.”
> 
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2017/10/michael-fassbender-driving-ferraris_



This is quite exciting - he bought his own car?  Alicia likes it?  Do not let C-M see this, she'll freak out.

The amounts of $$ are staggering.

Also, wow lots of information here.  Including what he was doing in Italy months ago.  And explains France.  And a mention of Portugal...

ALSO,  he's talking about her a lot here.


----------



## aprilmayjune

readingnook said:


> This is quite exciting - he bought his own car?  Alicia likes it?  Do not let C-M see this, she'll freak out.
> 
> The amounts of $$ are staggering.
> 
> Also, wow lots of information here.  Including what he was doing in Italy months ago.  And explains France.  And a mention of Portugal...


And a new project--



> Fassbender is plotting ways to integrate racing even further into his life. “I’m working on something at the moment with my production company [DMC Films],” he says. He’s not ready to provide details, but he adds, “It’s always been front of my mind to do something about racing, and to bring it to either the big or small screen. To do a series.”


----------



## readingnook

Har har, well leave it to me to miss THAT completely.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well as I doubt I’m ever going to see a transcript of their everyday conversations I guess I’ll just have to take my  view from the visual.



About time you learned how to lip read for the benefit of us all... [emoji6]


----------



## Hackensack

aprilmayjune said:


> And a new project--


As for the new project--Garagistas, maybe?  That has always sounded interesting (and isn't Entering Hades!).  There's also that boxing picture that was mentioned awhile ago.


----------



## mollie12

https://etcanada.com/video/1062326851572/michael-fassbender-takes-us-inside-the-ferrari-challenge/

I can't remember if this was already posted.


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> As for the new project--Garagistas, maybe?  That has always sounded interesting (and isn't Entering Hades!).  There's also that boxing picture that was mentioned awhile ago.


Is that racing related?  Also didn't you once mention that Michael is racing without a car?  Well...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> This is quite exciting - he bought his own car?  Alicia likes it?  Do not let C-M see this, she'll freak out.
> 
> The amounts of $$ are staggering.
> 
> Also, wow lots of information here.  Including what he was doing in Italy months ago.  And explains France.  And a mention of Portugal...
> 
> ALSO,  he's talking about her a lot here.


Well, someone has to drive to the grocery store, so I guess I'm going to have to deal.  

Alicia doesn't have a license. That makes us soul sisters.


----------



## mollie12

I forgot to mention that I dig the implied "my girlfriend is better and smarter than me" because it was delivered with a smile and like he appreciates it and isn't insecure about it.


----------



## Hackensack

readingnook said:


> Is that racing related?  Also didn't you once mention that Michael is racing without a car?  Well...


Well, he certainly has a car now!

I found this 3-year-old article about Garagistas--sounds good, set in 1950s-early days of Formula 1--but lots of interesting -3-year-old news about him as well.
http://www.independent.ie/entertainment/movies/fassbender-to-drive-into-garagistas-30371306.html


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> Well, he certainly has a car now!
> 
> I found this 3-year-old article about Garagistas--sounds good, set in 1950s-early days of Formula 1--but lots of interesting -3-year-old news about him as well.
> http://www.independent.ie/entertainment/movies/fassbender-to-drive-into-garagistas-30371306.html



Jeez I didn't expect him to get the limited edition top of the line v12?!  Couldn't he be happy with the $ 300k model?  It's gonna make us cry if he scratches it.


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> I forgot to mention that I dig the implied "my girlfriend is better and smarter than me" because it was delivered with a smile and like he appreciates it and isn't insecure about it.



Have to say I'm floored.  Never seen him talk about her in this relaxed manner.  Must make him really happy.


----------



## mollie12

readingnook said:


> Jeez I didn't expect him to get the limited edition top of the line v12?!  Couldn't he be happy with the $ 300k model?  It's gonna make us cry if he scratches it.



Meanwhile, if he totals it in a crash, he'll probably view the accident as a learning experience and money well-spent.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Well, he certainly has a car now!
> 
> I found this 3-year-old article about Garagistas--sounds good, set in 1950s-early days of Formula 1--but lots of interesting -3-year-old news about him as well.
> http://www.independent.ie/entertainment/movies/fassbender-to-drive-into-garagistas-30371306.html



This article references Garagistas too:

https://www.screendaily.com/screen-...merson-stars-of-tomorrow-2015/5094649.article

If I remember correctly Emmerson brought the Garagistas project with him to DMC and is listed as a producer on IMDb


----------



## readingnook

It's all so scary real the way he talks about Spain, France and those underground parking garages.  I'm shuddering from personal experience.


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, someone has to drive to the grocery store, so I guess I'm going to have to deal.
> 
> Alicia doesn't have a license. That makes us soul sisters.



She doesn't and first admits this in interviews from The Man From UNCLE where she played a professional driver/mechanic.  She never told Guy Ritchie that she didn't know how to drive.  I'm sure that didn't have a bearing though because as far as I know she was offered this role without an audition.  However that really was her in the car (although not controlled by her but by a stuntman sitting on top of the car). and she's said she enjoyed the stunts they did.  So that probably has some bearing.  This is in 2013 one year before TLBO.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael should probably teach her how to drive.


----------



## mollie12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Michael should probably teach her how to drive.



This is actually something I would not advocate unless he's had prior experience teaching someone how to drive.  

My personal experience is that "good" drivers or drivers with a lot of technical knowledge are absolutely abysmal at teaching beginners with any sort of patience.   It actually causes the learner AND the teacher to be *more* anxious.


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> Meanwhile, if he totals it in a crash, he'll probably view the accident as a learning experience and money well-spent.



I hope not!

It's good to see him happy.  I guess it's a natural progression for him to finally get a car if he's going to stay serious about this.  

The way he talks about her is making ME happy.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> This is actually something I would not advocate unless he's had prior experience teaching someone how to drive.
> 
> My personal experience is that "good" drivers or drivers with a lot of technical knowledge are absolutely abysmal at teaching beginners with any sort of patience.   It actually causes the learner AND the teacher to be *more* anxious.


I agree. Both my father and brother tried with me and I ended up traumatized, but I always live in the middle of a city, so I never had an urgent need for a car.


----------



## mollie12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I agree. Both my father and brother tried with me and I ended up traumatized, but I always live in the middle of a city, so I never had an urgent need for a car.



Exactly my experience with my dad!  I nearly had a panic attack the first time we drove out together.  My mom took over the teaching duties because I refused to get in the car with him again.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> Exactly my experience with my dad!  I nearly had a panic attack the first time we drove out together.  My mom took over the teaching duties because I refused to get in the car with him again.


I was taught by both parents, and they were both really patient--but I would never advocate teaching or being taught by your partner!
He has looked so happy in these photos--really wonderful to see.


----------



## Allie28

Tonight I want to dream of a 1500 mile road trip across Europe with Michael.  Lucky Alicia.

PEOPLE did a retrospective of their relationship from the beginning..... 

http://people.com/movies/three-year...-alicia-vikanders-romance/where-it-all-began/


----------



## readingnook

I was JUST thinking this - 1500 miles!  At least 2 nights worth of driving...more if they took it easy and stopped to explore...  And so this car is in Lisbon now?  I think part of me is just impressed at how much of a private life these two manage to have.


----------



## Esizzle

Why did Michael move to Portugal of all the places? According to some who know Michael "intimately" London was forever and always supposed to be his home. LOL

Should have moved somewhere more central to resurrect his career. If thats even possible anymore.


----------



## Esizzle

Whats the update on the fake wedding? Is Michael only getting paid by the Sun so can only talk to them about it?


----------



## readingnook

I really like this one.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Me too.


----------



## Esizzle

So one day of bare minimum work and then right on schedule doing pap strolls. Some of us should bet on this we will be able to afford our own million dollar apartments right next to Michael.


----------



## mollie12

Oh, the continued misunderstanding in this fandom that actors and their personal publicists arrange for film promotional work.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Me too.


Yeesss that's the one I meant.  I really like that one.


----------



## Esizzle

mollie12 said:


> Oh, the continued misunderstanding in this fandom that actors and their personal publicists arrange for film promotional work.


Actors most definitely arrange pap strolls for promo work. But neither Michael nor Alicia are famous enough for that as seen with their past individual movie failures. This promo might be for their upcoming super secret Ibiza wedding.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh and @mollie12 dont forget when Alicia and Michael did their Ibiza pap stroll in the summer for her upcoming failure Tomb Raider. You agreed then that the numerous staged pap pics to highlight Alicia's body for the new Tomb raider was the goal.


----------



## mollie12

You're misunderstanding my post.  I was referring to the "bare minimum" portion, since that seemed to be part of your criticism.  He's not the one who decides how long a press junket is.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh got it. Sorry.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Arrived in LA on 4 October.


----------



## readingnook

OMG is that paparazzi in your face?  How annoying.


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> Edit:  Sorry. I couldn't get the pic to show up.  *Anyway, I think it's sweet he's made such an effort to be with her on her birthday.  *Especially when he has to be exhausted from   the recent traveling.


It's very sweet indeed.



mollie12 said:


> His racing season is profiled in Vanity Fair!?
> _Vikander was there on the track in Austin to support Fassbender, and has attended some of the races in which he’s competed. “She understands that it makes me really happy,” he says. She even consented to take a “hot lap,” a full-throttle drive, with the Challenge series’ head coach, championship racer Didier Theys.
> “She loved it,” Fassbender says. “I think racing is something that she’d really get into, actually. Though I hope not, because *she’ll probably end up being faster than me.” He smiles broadly. *“She doesn’t have a driver’s license, though. So I’ve got a head start on her. But she’s a quick learner.”
> https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2017/10/michael-fassbender-driving-ferraris_


I don't doubt it.. I've always thought that Alicia is more adventurous/fearless than  what her public image may suggest.

I also like this part:


> I asked Michael how he was feeling, given that he was about to take my life in his hands.
> “I’m fine with it,” he said, smiling. He’s often smiling. “I hope _you’re_ O.K. with it.”
> Turns out, I am. In part because I think Michael Fassbender could convince me—probably most people—to do almost anything. Charming and contemplative and exceedingly handsome, with the piercing Follow Me eyes of a cult leader, Fassbender exudes focus without seeming at all cocky.





Hackensack said:


> As for the new project--Garagistas, maybe?  *That has always sounded interesting* (and isn't Entering Hades!).  There's also that boxing picture that was mentioned awhile ago.


I agree,above all because he's passionate about the subject. I even suggested that it was perfect for a XMen reunion with McAvoy and Hoult.  It  looks like they also like motor sports.


----------



## Morgane

readingnook said:


> OMG is that paparazzi in your face?  How annoying.


There's also an an autograph hunter with the TR poster.. That was quick.



readingnook said:


> Yeesss that's the one I meant.  I really like that one.


Yes,that pic is really cute.  I don't know how these pics (which are obviously not staged) resemble a  pap stroll.. This thing that paps are called during the PFW is almost on a par with "paps need to be called in Ibiza". And in that case there was even a video where it's pretty clear how those pics were not staged.
I guess they're still more famous  than the C-list celebrities who are papped every day in Ibiza,Formentera,Porto Cervo.. Maybe someone is actually interested in doing his job.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Why did Michael move to Portugal of all the places? According to some who know Michael "intimately" London was forever and always supposed to be his home. LOL
> 
> Should have moved somewhere more central to resurrect his career. If thats even possible anymore.


He moved to Portugal AND bought a $500,000 car. You can't even make it up at this point. 
The upcoming PR blitz is worrisome for the film itself. I'll still see it, but I don't have high hopes. I see that you were one of the few that saw Song to Song, THAT is dedication!!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> He moved to Portugal AND bought a $500,000 car. You can't even make it up at this point.
> The upcoming PR blitz is worrisome for the film itself. I'll still see it, but I don't have high hopes. I see that you were one of the few that saw Song to Song, THAT is dedication!!


I think more than the film, the PR is for Michael himself. Mr. Private has learned that he needs to raise his profile and create some interest in his celebrity and we get his updated home address and his car purchase lol. Why else would Vanity Fair show up to his ferrari race? No one can deny that his publicist and Ferrari set that whole thing up. And Miss Fake Tan had to magically show up too. She has got to get her name in there 

LOL am I the bestest fan ever or what? Suffered through all of Song of Song. It was mind numbingly stupid.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I think more than the film, the PR is for Michael himself. Mr. Private has learned that he needs to raise his profile and create some interest in his celebrity and we get his updated home address and his car purchase lol. Why else would Vanity Fair show up to his ferrari race? No one can deny that his publicist and Ferrari set that whole thing up. And Miss Fake Tan had to magically show up too. She has got to get her name in there
> 
> LOL am I the bestest fan ever or what? Suffered through all of Song of Song. It was mind numbingly stupid.


Agreed on the VF article. I love how the moves are telegraphed (he may want to spend money on a REAL PR person and get a management team!).
I raise a glass to you on Song to Song! You deserve it!!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Agreed on the VF article. I love how the moves are telegraphed (he may want to spend money on a REAL PR person and get a management team!).
> I raise a glass to you on Song to Song! You deserve it!!


Do you think he paid $500K for the car? I think he got it for free or at a very heavy discount.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Do you think he paid $500K for the car? I think he got it for free or at a very heavy discount.


I am sure he got a celeb discount especially since he is a part of their racing series. My point is this, there is NO WAY you accept that car to only drive around Europe by yourself and there is NO WAY a below average Morose Melancholia will be the only person that will be in the passenger seat. NONE.


----------



## Lodpah

He was good in the Band of Brothers. Very talented actor. I loved that his American accent in the movie.


----------



## Just Askin

*This is the type of Ferrari Michael owns...very sweet indeed *
**


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *This is the type of Ferrari Michael owns...very sweet indeed *
> **




Actually my first thought is where they put their luggages consider it 2-seater and likely very small trunk / boot


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Actually my first thought is where they put their luggages consider it 2-seater and likely very small trunk / boot



I don't think it's the type of car to use for shopping trips etc. Must cost a fortune to insure it too.

Not sure how he's going to use the car to its potential - speed limits and urban driving will see to that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just listened to  Michael being interviewed on BBC Radio 6; he chatted about The Snowman, detectives in film, osteopaths and said he has nothing on work wise next year. 

Another pic of Michael and Alicia at her birthday celebration in Paris on Tuesday:


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Just listened to  Michael being interviewed on BBC Radio 6; he chatted about The Snowman, detectives in film, osteopaths and said he has nothing on work wise next year.
> 
> Another pic of Michael and Alicia at her birthday celebration in Paris on Tuesday:
> 
> View attachment 3843951



When he said "nothing on work wise" I hope that meant nothing he's ready to talk about, nothing firmed up, whatever--just some other meaning than what it obviously is.  Really bad news, if true.


----------



## Selayang430

Hackensack said:


> When he said "nothing on work wise" I hope that meant nothing he's ready to talk about, nothing firmed up, whatever--just some other meaning than what it obviously is.  Really bad news, if true.



Same thought here. I hope he just meant there is nothing firmed up yet so far.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> When he said "nothing on work wise" I hope that meant nothing he's ready to talk about, nothing firmed up, whatever--just some other meaning than what it obviously is.  Really bad news, if true.


You took the words out of my mouth.  

I've just listened to it too and it sounds as if Michael was talking about stuff coming out - he mentioned that he'd just finished X-Men which will be out next year, but that he had just taken a year off, so therefore has nothing else coming out.  I seriously hope he has some acting lined up because yes, that IS seriously bad news if he hasn't.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> When he said "nothing on work wise" I hope that meant nothing he's ready to talk about, nothing firmed up, whatever--just some other meaning than what it obviously is.  Really bad news, if true.



Here's a link to the interview:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b096662j

Listen from 2:10 onwards (not sure if you can listen outside the UK?)


I interpreted it as he has nothing lined up at all... and he didn't seem at all bothered about it...

What do you think?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Just listened to  Michael being interviewed on BBC Radio 6; he chatted about The Snowman, detectives in film, osteopaths and said he has nothing on work wise next year.
> 
> Another pic of Michael and Alicia at her birthday celebration in Paris on Tuesday:
> 
> View attachment 3843951



Laughing at the osteopath Jumping on him, trying to crack his hip, Bless him.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's a link to the interview:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b096662j
> 
> Listen from 2:10 onwards (not sure if you can listen outside the UK?)
> 
> 
> I interpreted it as he has nothing lined up at all... and he didn't seem at all bothered about it...
> 
> What do you think?


Thanks so much for the interview--lovely to hear his voice, and I'll finish up later--I only got to the point we were discussing.  I don't know, but I interpreted it as nothing coming out next year except X-Men, rather than nothing else lined up.  On the other hand, there's nothing on his IMDB page either.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Here's a link to the interview:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b096662j
> 
> Listen from 2:10 onwards (not sure if you can listen outside the UK?)
> 
> 
> I interpreted it as he has nothing lined up at all... and he didn't seem at all bothered about it...
> 
> What do you think?


 I don’t think he sounded bothered either. I doubt we will ever see him work at the rate he has in the past. He was establishing himself, chasing the dream. I believe he is now well established and living the dream. I personally hope he never stops acting. I’d be devastated . One film a year or so...I’m not greedy...


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I doubt we will ever see him work at the rate he has in the past.


I doubt that too, but 'the rate he [worked] in the past' and the rate he's worked between mid-2016 and end 2017 are two very different ratios.  To come to the end of an 18-month hiatus (again, I don't count Dark Phoenix which will likely be little more than a cameo) with no acting work on the horizon - be it intended or otherwise - is a huge disappointment to hear.



Just Askin said:


> I personally hope he never stops acting. I’d be devastated


Perhaps Michael really is concentrating on his production company (Garagistas and that possible boxing film we have all been discussing) but yes, why waste such phenomenal acting talent?  As far as I'm concerned, no other male actor - apart from DDL - touches Michael on film; he literally nourishes the screen with his presence. I'd like to think he is merely biding his time and picking any future acting projects wisely, because the idea that he has either turned away from acting or he's not being offered decent roles is too tough to consider.



Just Askin said:


> I One film a year or so...I’m not greedy...


One quality acting project a year not counting  any X-Men!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Can't remember if this video interview with Michael from Norwegian TV has been posted before?

http://www.tv2.no/underholdning/9406257/


----------



## pearlyqueen

From an interview with Graham Norton




https://augustman.com/sg/Pop-Culture/Film-TV/Meet-Graham-Norton-Talkshow-Host-Extraordinaire


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> From an interview with Graham Norton
> 
> View attachment 3844439
> 
> 
> https://augustman.com/sg/Pop-Culture/Film-TV/Meet-Graham-Norton-Talkshow-Host-Extraordinaire


That is really amazing.  I remember at the last minute he quickly looked over his shoulder as if to see what was back there, but I assumed it was all preplanned.


----------



## readingnook

Aww!  That just made me ❤️ him more!


----------



## Just Askin

https://twitter.com/yoursideaof/status/916216933107814400


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## baewatch

Umbrella OMG love it hahahah


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video appeal for aid for those affected by Mexico earthquakes:



Michael and Alicia take part in it.


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Umbrella OMG love it hahahah


I’d like to hear him belt out Work by Rihanna too. That would be a riot


----------



## mollie12

I'm skeptical that MF knows any Rihanna songs besides Umbrella.


----------



## Esizzle

But even my mom can sing along with the chorus hahahahha. That song was constantly on the radio last year. I have faith in Michael.


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> But even my mom can sing along with the chorus hahahahha. That song was constantly on the radio last year. I have faith in Michael.



You're assuming he was listening to the radio, or that South African/European radio would play songs with similar rates of repetition as in the US.  I've never noticed that he seems "up" on current music before.  Even knowing that Blurred Lines song seemed more a result of someone showing it to him because of the hot chicks dancing.


----------



## Esizzle

Yea true. Wonder what him and James filmed. A surprise carpool karaoke? I wanted Michael to play Spill your guts with James. That’s a funny game. 

Whoever that girl with him is seems super dull


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> But even my mom can sing along with the chorus hahahahha. That song was constantly on the radio last year. I have faith in Michael.


My Um- bar- ella!!!!
LOL!!!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two radio interviews from BBC this afternoon with Michael and Rebecca Ferguson:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b096glqj

From 38:30

And

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05...ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=radio_and_music


----------



## Selayang430

With Ferguson for BBC


----------



## Hackensack

Ridley talks a lot, so who knows how this will work out--or if David will be one of the AIs in question--but I haven't heard this before.
http://collider.com/ridley-scott-alien-covenant-sequel/


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> I’d like to hear him belt out Work by Rihanna too. That would be a riot


Haha yeah! I'm going to a Karaoke night tomorrow, trying to figure out a song to sing


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael in LA today doing press for The Snowman


----------



## mollie12

Not that I'm surprised at this point, but The Snowman has an extremely late embargo, indicating that Universal thinks it's garbage and in for a critical thrashing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> Not that I'm surprised at this point, but The Snowman has an extremely late embargo, indicating that Universal thinks it's garbage and in for a critical thrashing.



Let's hope you're being unduly pessimistic ....

This article sheds a different light on embargoes and the strategy behind them, and explains other reasons for late embargoes:

http://www.denofgeek.com/uk/movies/...mbargoes-what-are-they-and-why-do-they-matter


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Let's hope you're being unduly pessimistic ....
> 
> This article sheds a different light on embargoes and the strategy behind them, and explains other reasons for late embargoes:
> 
> http://www.denofgeek.com/uk/movies/...mbargoes-what-are-they-and-why-do-they-matter


Very interesting article, and far more subtle than the usual interpretation of embargoes.  I've come to think that movies, especially those that are different or edgy (I'm not talking about The Snowman) might actually be hurt by the film festival route--critics seeing lots of films at once, under pressure to review, not really thinking through what the film is about.  

But by all means, let's imagine the worst interpretation and be as negative as possible!


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Haha yeah! I'm going to a Karaoke night tomorrow, trying to figure out a song to sing


Have fun! You can always go Michael's route and sing Umbrella lol!


----------



## Esizzle

You what other movie had a late embargo and was pure trash? Assassin's Creed. Snowman seems to be going that route but the only thing that can save it financially is that there arent any good movies coming out the weekend it comes out.


----------



## mollie12

LOL I feel like I'm always accused of being negative, when instead I'm just realistic and know how the industry works.   Every time there's been an extremely late embargo on one of MF's movies, it's been one of his worst critical and box office failures.


----------



## Hackensack

Okay.  Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Not that I'm surprised at this point, but The Snowman *has an extremely late embargo*, indicating that Universal thinks it's garbage and in for a critical thrashing.


American publications/sites? It doesn't make any sense because the movie is coming out  in various European markets next week. I knew the embargo is lifting on Tuesday/Wednesday,which is what is going to happen unless The Guardian,Telegraph,Metro,etc.. don't publish any review. It's impossible.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> American publications/sites? It doesn't make any sense because the movie is coming out  in various European markets next week. I knew the embargo is lifting on Tuesday/Wednesday,which is what is going to happen unless The Guardian,Telegraph,Metro,etc.. don't publish any review. It's impossible.



Yes, that's the point.  That American sites are embargoed until the very day before the US release even though the European reviews will already be published.  That's an absolutely terrible sign.


----------



## Hackensack

I think awardswatch just had this discussion?  Anyway, I'm going to see it on the 20th, when it's released here.  If that's okay.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> LOL I feel like I'm always accused of being negative, when instead I'm just realistic and know how the industry works.   Every time there's been an extremely late embargo on one of MF's movies, it's been one of his worst critical and box office failures.



What other films are you referring to?

I've get to read any negative criticism of his performances.


----------



## Morgane

With the exception of particular films that are supposed to be divisive,a late embargo is often a bad sign. You're not wrong. But in this specific case,many reviews will be available online in the next days. It's not like The Guardian,Telegraph & co. are obscure sites.. And,obviously,people (moviegoers and critics)  will post their thoughts on twitter/fb..  It's absolutely pointless.  Honestly,I expect to see every review next week.

This is the type of movie that doesn't benefit from the festival route and reviews full of spoilers. I've never seen its absence from the festival circuit as a bad sign. I think the budget is around 30M or probably less,so I suppose the promotion is in line with that budget. Also,based on some random reactions from screenings I read when they released the trailer,apparently it's very dark/grim,surely less accessible than stuff like The Girl on the Train. Trailers have a lot of views/comments on social media (youtube/fb) ,there's definitely interest. Let's see.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I feel like we have the same conversation and make the same assumptions every time one of his movies is released. It's become a reflex.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I feel like we have the same conversation and make the same assumptions every time one of his movies is released. It's become a reflex.



You and me both!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video from today's promo:



Also Michael will be on GMA on Monday morning:

View attachment 3845544


http://www.disneyabcpress.com/abc/p...r-abc-news-good-morning-america-october-9-13/


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> I think awardswatch just had this discussion?  Anyway, I'm going to see it on the 20th, when it's released here.  If that's okay.



Why wouldn't it be?  I have never suggested or stated that someone should not see his films because of bad reviews.  I saw The Counselor in theaters despite bad reviews.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> What other films are you referring to?
> 
> I've get to read any negative criticism of his performances.


 
The Counselor and AC had fairly late embargoes.

And I wish I hadn't seen criticism of his performances, but I have, even for films with decent/good reviews like Macbeth and Steve Jobs.  I even know a few critics who think he's terrible in 12 Years.  

That doesn't mean I agree with them, though.  I'm just aware of the variety of tastes and opinions in the film community.


----------



## mollie12

Morgane said:


> With the exception of particular films that are supposed to be divisive,a late embargo is often a bad sign. You're not wrong. But in this specific case,many reviews will be available online in the next days. It's not like The Guardian,Telegraph & co. are obscure sites.. And,obviously,people (moviegoers and critics)  will post their thoughts on twitter/fb..  It's absolutely pointless.  Honestly,I expect to see every review next week.
> 
> *This is the type of movie that doesn't benefit from the festival route and reviews full of spoilers. I've never seen its absence from the festival circuit as a bad sign.*I think the budget is around 30M or probably less,so I suppose the promotion is in line with that budget. Also,based on some random reactions from screenings I read when they released the trailer,apparently it's very dark/grim,surely less accessible than stuff like The Girl on the Train. Trailers have a lot of views/comments on social media (youtube/fb) ,there's definitely interest. Let's see.



I disagree with this.  Plenty of noir thrillers benefit from the festival circuit, if they're good.  With Alfredson's cinephile cred and MF's box office difficulties, a studio would have pushed this into festivals if they thought there would be advance positive word of mouth.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> The Counselor and AC had fairly late embargoes.
> 
> And I wish I hadn't seen criticism of his performances, but I have, even for films with decent/good reviews like Macbeth and Steve Jobs.  I even know a few critics who think he's terrible in 12 Years.
> 
> That doesn't mean I agree with them, though.  I'm just aware of the variety of tastes and opinions in the film community.



Maybe, but the film community is comprised of a wide range of people, and IMO not all of them have the credentials to make their opinions worth the paper they are written on. If you include the punters at Awards Watch, they are no experts...Anyway, I doubt there's a film/book/play that exists that is universally loved by all.

Can't say I've read anything negative about his performances in any films, with the exception of his American accents. But I have read many, many times that his performance elevates mediocre films and/or is the only thing worth seeing the film for.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe, but the film community is comprised of a wide range of people, and IMO not all of them have the credentials to make their opinions worth the paper they are written on. If you include the punters at Awards Watch, they are no experts...Anyway, I doubt there's a film/book/play that exists that is universally loved by all.
> 
> Can't say I've read anything negative about his performances in any films, with the exception of his American accents. But I have read many, many times that his performance elevates mediocre films and/or is the only thing worth seeing the film for.



LOL no.  I'm talking about people who actually teach film studies at a university level and have PhDs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> LOL no.  I'm talking about people who actually teach film studies at a university level and have PhDs.



Oh ok, I didn't know they write reviews that are easily publicly accessible. Regardless, the negative comments you've read about Michael's performances must be balanced by the far greater number of those praising him.


----------



## Just Askin

It’s a good job some of us can use our own judgement about films etc and aren’t prepared to be led by the nose, otherwise there would be no film/theatre/art/music industry left.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Have fun! You can always go Michael's route and sing Umbrella lol!


Haha true, Thanks!


----------



## mollie12

Awareness and acknowledgement of different opinions isn't agreement with or endorsement of them.  It's not burying your head in the sand.


----------



## Esizzle

It’s a good thing that critics and movie reviewers can provide a more personal opinion of a movie to show audience more of what the movie is about. More than what the marketing team and trailers want the audience to see. And then people can decide for themselves if they want to spend money seeing a movie.


----------



## mollie12

Esizzle said:


> It’s a good thing that critics and movie reviewers can provide a more personal opinion of a movie to show audience more of what the movie is about. More than what the marketing team and trailers want the audience to see. And then people can decide for themselves if they want to spend money seeing a movie.


 
Or provide perspective, experience, and knowledge that much of the audience might not have or been exposed to.   Thank god for female, minority, and disabled critics who shine a light on how "well-meaning" films about their communities can frequently be offensive to those groups.

Like with Bigelow's Detroit this year. She tried,but they weren't having it.  As a white filmgoer, I need those critics to broaden my limited ability to understand other's experiences.


----------



## mchris55

Myopia serves no one, except those who wish to be blinded.


----------



## Hackensack

Slightly off-topic, but Blade Runner is not opening well, and is expected to do less well than Alien: Covenant on the opening weekend, and A:C cost about 50 million less.  The Dark Tower which (like Assassin's Creed) was based on a popular series in a different medium, did a lot less than hoped, with a world total of about 111 million worldwide.  Assassin's Creed, in spite of a terrible release date (in both the US and China) and in spite of terrible reviews, actually did better than one might have expected at about $240 million.  Is it perhaps time to stop targeting Michael Fassbender as uniquely "unable to open a film"?

I take absolutely no pleasure in BR's lack of success, and I hope it improves over the weekend.  I loved the original (all versions of it) and plan to see this one on Sunday.  I suspect the extremely long runtime may not have helped, though other films have also gone over 2 hours and still done well.  But something is clearly happening in the movie industry, and Michael's comment about perhaps taking his F1 film to the small screen suggests that he is thinking about it as well.
http://deadline.com/2017/10/ryan-go...n-ford-opening-weekend-box-office-1202183063/


----------



## Just Askin

Some people, including myself, don’t watch films to get a perspective on the world. For that I talk to people, interact with people and for areas I can’t reach I research. A film for me is entertainment, sometimes emotive (good or bad) but never taken as factual by itself. I don’t think anyone can tell me how I’m gonna feel about it. No amount of academics can tell me what I will or will not enjoy. To predict a failure before a film has even been released is just wrong and unhelpful.  I expect that from the anti Fassbender sites. 
I can find something good in almost all of Michael’s performances, even in the not so successful projects.thats why I’m a fan of his. I’d prefer to give them a chance and not have someone who knows nothing of me to tell me what I will enjoy.


----------



## Just Askin

*Last time I looked this was a celebrity gossip blog...*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Some people, including myself, don’t watch films to get a perspective on the world. For that I talk to people, interact with people and for areas I can’t reach I research. A film for me is entertainment, sometimes emotive (good or bad) but never taken as factual by itself. I don’t think anyone can tell me how I’m gonna feel about it. No amount of academics can tell me what I will or will not enjoy. To predict a failure before a film has even been released is just wrong and unhelpful.  I expect that from the anti Fassbender sites.
> I can find something good in almost all of Michael’s performances, even in the not so successful projects.thats why I’m a fan of his. I’d prefer to give them a chance and not have someone who knows nothing of me to tell me what I will enjoy.


I'm someone who watches films for an education most of the time, but I still don't value critics opinions above my own. There are times when I read a critic and say to myself what in the world, and other times I wholeheartedly agree.  I fully admit that I don't have insider knowledge of the industry nor do I want to. I make decisions based on the subject matter, the talent attached to the project, and so on. And above all I keep an open mind.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I fully admit that I don't have insider knowledge of the industry nor do I want to. I make decisions based on the subject matter, the talent attached to the project, and so on. And above all I keep an open mind.


Yes. This exactly.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> Awareness and acknowledgement of different opinions isn't agreement with or endorsement of them.  It's not burying your head in the sand.


I agree. I like to read other opinions when there's a well-reasoned perspective,even if I don't necessarily agree. Obviously,I don't value every review or opinion in the same way.



pearlyqueen said:


> Oh ok, I didn't know they write reviews that are easily publicly accessible. Regardless, the negative comments you've read about Michael's performances must be balanced by the far greater number of those praising him.


It happens to dislike an actor's performance,even if you usyually like him. Anyway,I think he's one of the very few actors that rarely have detractors (in reference to his whole filmography).  I also think that in many cases it's difficult to judge a performance taking into account what an actor can do with the limitations of the script.



mollie12 said:


> The Counselor and AC had fairly late embargoes.
> 
> And I wish I hadn't seen criticism of his performances, but I have, even for films with decent/good reviews like Macbeth and Steve Jobs.*  I even know a few critics who think he's terrible in 12 Years.  *
> 
> That doesn't mean I agree with them, though.  I'm just aware of the variety of tastes and opinions in the film community.


Reverse Shot? I recall it was among those that didn't like the movie. I don't remember he was really blaming him, though. 12YAS was more divisive among European critics,but his performance was generally praised even by the more "highbrow" publications. Personally speaking,I think it's brought down by the script in some points. But there're some powerful,effective scenes where he really elevates the script giving some nuances to what would have been a caricatural performance in lesser hands. I think Cinema Scope made a comparison with Dano in that regard.
The criticism about Macbeth is not baseless. Kurzel was obviously going for a naturalistic register that resulted in whispered and mumbled lines. I can't find the interview but Cotillard explained in detail how they were told to act in that way. Putting this aspect aside,I think it's a very intense performance (above all in the quiet moments) that shows great potential.
To be fair I've never seen a particular criticism about SJ,if not something that has more to do with the writing.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I disagree with this.  Plenty of noir thrillers benefit from the festival circuit, if they're good.  With Alfredson's cinephile cred and MF's box office difficulties, a studio would have pushed this into festivals if they thought there would be advance positive word of mouth.


It really depends on the film,imo. Assuming they had confidence,probably a festival premiere would have made more sense with an early September release. I don't know. It would have at least taken advantage of good WOM.  It's what Paramount did with mother!,and I actually think it should have skipped the festivals. Independently of its quality,based on what I know about the plot,I think that was a good decision. 

I didn't remember the late embargo for The Counselor,but it was probably due to marketing reasons because  trailers were quite misleading. And they obviously expected divisive reviews. The Counselor had actually some critical support and I see it's being revalued.



Hackensack said:


> Slightly off-topic, but Blade Runner is not opening well, and is expected to do less well than Alien: Covenant on the opening weekend, and A:C cost about 50 million less.  The Dark Tower which (like Assassin's Creed) was based on a popular series in a different medium, did a lot less than hoped, with a world total of about 111 million worldwide.  Assassin's Creed, in spite of a terrible release date (in both the US and China) and in spite of terrible reviews, actually did better than one might have expected at about $240 million.  *Is it perhaps time to stop targeting Michael Fassbender as uniquely "unable to open a film"?*


Looking at his filmography,this thing  that he has to prove to be a BO draw (this talk basically started with Steve Jobs) doesn't make much sense in any case. And A:C wasn't even sold on the actors' names.  Its opening weekend was fine,the problem was that they gave it a prime release date. A gruesome R-rated sci-fi can't hold its own when movies like Guardians,Pirates,Wonder Woman are also there. 
I agree about Assassin's Creed. Michael and Marion are not box office draws,but probably with other actors it would have made less in international markets.  I saw a lot of people who wanted to see it because of the cast. Honestly,the budget was too high. Even with a better critical reception,this remains a movie that appeals to a specific audience.



Hackensack said:


> Ridley talks a lot, so who knows how this will work out--or if David will be one of the AIs in question--but I haven't heard this before.
> http://collider.com/ridley-scott-alien-covenant-sequel/


Recently Fox's Stacey Snider said they trust Scott. If he's  talking again about the plot,I guess it confirms that he wants to conclude the trilogy.


----------



## Selayang430

Movies critics won't bother me or impact my choice. Usually choose movies to watch based on the subject matters. Certain artistic movies e.g. Macbeth I just won't watch.......


About BO draw, assassin creed 's performance is ok just the production cost is way too high. It is very risky with such high cost for its first instalment though Ubisoft is cash-rich

Ferguson looks very beautiful here , slim down quite a lot.


----------



## Just Askin

*That’s me sorted for Friday.   ⛄️*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m going to see it the week after!


----------



## Just Askin

*The Snowman press conference 6/10/17.   SLS Hotel, Beverly Hills.*
*










*
*Src: @-Oooranger-*


----------



## Blueberry12

It's out in Sweden the 13 th.
Swedish Poster at a cinema: 




I hope I will have time to see it soon.


----------



## Selayang430

My area ‘s release date is 19 October , by then I will be on holidays. Will watch it around 23rd.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *The Snowman press conference 6/10/17.   SLS Hotel, Beverly Hills.*
> *
> View attachment 3847133
> View attachment 3847134
> View attachment 3847135
> View attachment 3847136
> View attachment 3847137
> View attachment 3847138
> View attachment 3847139
> View attachment 3847140
> View attachment 3847141
> View attachment 3847142
> *
> *Src: @-Oooranger-*



Lovely pics!

Don't think I've ever seen Michael look healthier and happier - he's in a good place in his life [emoji3]


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Slightly off-topic, but Blade Runner is not opening well, and is expected to do less well than Alien: Covenant on the opening weekend, and A:C cost about 50 million less.  The Dark Tower which (like Assassin's Creed) was based on a popular series in a different medium, did a lot less than hoped, with a world total of about 111 million worldwide.  Assassin's Creed, in spite of a terrible release date (in both the US and China) and in spite of terrible reviews, actually did better than one might have expected at about $240 million.  Is it perhaps time to stop targeting Michael Fassbender as uniquely "unable to open a film"?



Great point. Much has been written about Michael's failure to open a film or draw people to the B.O. but looking at his contemporaries, they're all struggling.  Ryan Gosling, Joaquin Phoenix, Tom Hiddleston, Ralph Fiennes, Colin Firth etc., rarely score B.O. success.  Even actors who use to guarantee huge numbers (Hanks, Cruise, Smith) no longer do.  George Clooney's films mostly bomb.  But no one's writing their career obituary like they do Michael's.


----------



## Esizzle

Lol Michael's movie career is going downhill and he is fully aware of it. Thats why Vanity Fair is profiling his car racing.


----------



## Selayang430

There are high and low points in our professional life. We keep the core strength intact and remain optimistic. 

Maybe it is now the low point but I believe he will be fine eventually.


----------



## Just Askin

I wish my career low points could afford me a whole year off work, travel around the world, a new Ferrari, couple of new houses, respect from ...well everyone in the industry that mentions him, the chance to fulfill a childhood dream (love the racing) and probable  marriage to a great partner. Life sucks sometimes I suppose..


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here’s Michael’s segment in GMA this morning.


----------



## Selayang430

Source : rorysbooks

So, married or not ?! I guess it's true else he could just outright deny it


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What a tease...


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What a tease...


Yes, but it all depends on the interpretation--some are relieved because this "proves" that the 3-year relationship is all PR!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Yes, but it all depends on the interpretation--some are relieved because this "proves" that the 3-year relationship is all PR!


Well that makes sense. He’s in a PR relationship for what purpose I do not know, and he’s giving a non denial denial about it.


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> Lol Michael's movie career is going downhill and he is fully aware of it. Thats why Vanity Fair is profiling his car racing.


I don't see why Vanity Fair would have even bothered to write profiles for an actor whose career is this great failure.



Hackensack said:


> Yes, but it all depends on the interpretation--some are relieved because this "proves" that the 3-year relationship is all PR!


We don' t understand that if he answers "I don't know anything about it" ,s_miling, _he literally means (with a indignant tone) that he doesn't know anything about it.  It's Michael shading "Emma" and the "contract" that evidenlty has forced him to spend his personal time with Alicia for three years. It's like when we were supposed to believe that he had just lived in hotels for three years after selling his flat in London.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well that makes sense. He’s in a PR relationship for what purpose I do not know, and he’s giving a non denial denial about it.


I gave up trying to find some kind of logic a long time ago. I've literally seen someone saying that he was walking down a street with her TR double to stage a useless fan pic..  But this stuff about Emma planting sightings,little blurbs about them keeping up the facade is just funny compared to what I've seen over the past three years.


----------



## Morgane

http://www.independent.ie/entertainment/movies/movie-news/snowman-star-melts-our-hearts-36205903.htm


> In her latest film, The Snowman, based on the book by Jo Nesbo, Ferguson stars opposite Michael Fassbender, who plays Harry Hole. "I love him," Ferguson declares. "He's just the coolest guy ever. He's funny. And he sings! He sings Irish folk songs. He is wonderful and he is fun to work with. It's nice to work with someone where you can just kick off your shoes and tell stories."




























Sources: fassy-stuff/the fass


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael was on BBC Breakfast this morning:


----------



## Blueberry12

Cinema Sergel at Hötorget , Stockholm.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Premiere of The Snowman in Oslo tonight


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where's Mr. Fassbender?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Where's Mr. Fassbender?



Good question..... never previously known him not to attend a premiere of a film where he's the lead ....


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Good question..... never previously known him not to attend a premiere of a film where he's the lead ....


Interesting... Is there a London premiere scheduled perhaps?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Interesting... Is there a London premiere scheduled perhaps?



If there is it must be a secret...and the film opens here on Friday


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> If there is it must be a secret...and the film opens here on Friday


 That would defeat the purpose now, wouldn't it?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That would defeat the purpose now, wouldn't it?



Indeed!

Guess his absence tonight must be because he had something more important to do?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Good question..... never previously known him not to attend a premiere of a film where he's the lead ....



Alicia will miss the Busan Film Festival this Friday too. Only the director Lisa will attend this South Korean film festival . She must have something important during that period.......


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Alicia will miss the Busan Film Festival this Friday too. Only the director Lisa will attend this South Korean film festival . She must have something important during that period.......



Hmmm...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The suspense is killing me...


----------



## Esizzle

Wow doesnt show up to his own premiere. The height of laziness. 

Dont tell me he is getting married on a Monday. No one gets married on a Monday.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Wow doesnt show up to his own premiere. The height of laziness.
> 
> Dont tell me he is getting married on a Monday. No one gets married on a Monday.


These people don't even work. He buys an expensive car and he has NO wedding planner? They are not even that popular to have a clandestine wedding. Chastain got married to a rich man without anyone knowing she was engaged despite being in Cannes and the Graham Norton show. She's more popular than the two of them combined. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> These people don't even work. He buys an expensive car and he has NO wedding planner? They are not even that popular to have a clandestine wedding. Chastain got married to a rich man without anyone knowing she was engaged despite being in Cannes and the Graham Norton show. She's more popular than the two of them combined. This is just ridiculous.


Maybe The Sun paid for his ferrari with the exclusive these two gave. Super secret wedding in Ibiza underway! Omg just realized today is Tuesday not Monday lol. So yea no one gets married on a Tuesday. Michael is just lazy doing the bare minimum to promote his own movie. I think he knows what type of reviews this movie is about to get so he doesnt care anymore lol


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Maybe The Sun paid for his ferrari with the exclusive these two gave. Super secret wedding in Ibiza underway! Omg just realized today is Tuesday not Monday lol. So yea no one gets married on a Tuesday. Michael is just lazy doing the bare minimum to promote his own movie. I think he knows what type of reviews this movie is about to get so he doesnt care anymore lol


Super secret wedding my a**. They are not popular. It was in Page Six which makes it a Weinstein special. He ALWAYS puts his "scoops" in Page Six which is why the Vulture writer said the marketing for TF is out of control. Harvey always goes to Page Six, just like a certain John Barron that now resides in the WH.


----------



## Just Askin

When you’re important enough that your possible future nuptials will bring the detractors out


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

People who make light and slander women just for fun are as vile as Weinstein himself. It's a different form of abuse.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Ummmm.....


I know right. The look of "make me an It Girl and get me an oscar" is strong there.


----------



## Just Askin

*So some people think they get to deem which women are victims depending on their own preferences. ALL the women were victims. New lows and a win for men like HW!*


----------



## mchris55

It is not abuse if you consent.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Only people like him will excuse his behavior. He depends on people like you to help him do his dirty work. Women hate other women so much they elected another one to the height of power because it's always the women's fault. I feel sick.


----------



## Swanky

This is not the Harvey W thread, and I don't see any content about MF on this last page.
Stay ON TOPIC, stay respectful or kindly stay away.

Report those who are offensive, instead of engaging.  Super easy folks.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.scroobiuspip.co.uk/distraction-pieces-podcast/
This is a great interview.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Moving on to happier thoughts that are relevant to this thread.... just realised that it's actually been a whole year since Michael was honoured in Killarney - seems an appropriate time to enjoy some of the lovely memories and pics from that weekend [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## readingnook

I love this.  Does anyone have the video of his speech, the one he gave that night while having a drink?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

How can we forget, PQ!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> I love this.  Does anyone have the video of his speech, the one he gave that night while having a drink?



I can't post the actual video but here's the FB post from Killarney Today that has the video:



Enjoy! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## readingnook

Thank you.  I will!  Killarney is special to me because Michael is so private normally but he just couldn't hide anything here among his friends and family.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just because!


----------



## Esizzle

*The Snowman review: Michael Fassbender's abominable Scandi-noir nightmare*

The Snowman goes wrong quickly, permanently, and in a spiral, turning into a nonsensical nightmare of Scandi-noir howlers from which you sometimes feel you may never awaken. Norwegian crime writer Jo Nesbø, from whose seventh Harry Hole thriller this is taken, has met with a fate almost as grim as the film’s multiple victims, whose severed body parts are used to accessorise the killer’s favoured call-sign: a menacing snowman placed near the scene.

It’s an especially steep fall for the director, Tomas Alfredson, who has assembled a cast almost as meaty as the one he put together for Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy. Michael Fassbender is Nesbø’s loose-cannon detective, an alcoholic liability whose actual methods of investigation involve stumbling on information much more often than figuring it out: take his first clue to the incipient murder spree, which comes in the form of a helpful note from the culprit, addressed directly to him.

A missing mother in an Oslo suburb kicks the story off: she’s abducted in the middle of the night, leaving a traumatised daughter and an edgy husband (James D’Arcy) awaiting further news. First, though, the film sets up its killer’s motivation with a backstory about a boy left orphaned, when his mother intentionally drove onto a frozen lake and stayed strapped in as he escaped.

Past and present, alas, are finessed as elegantly as an ice-rink relay with skates missing. The film’s grisliest moments get sprung with an arbitrariness that prompts guffaws – there’s none of that creeping, incremental dread from The Silence of the Lambs, just sudden shots of a shotgun blowing someone’s head off and a sphere of ice being plonked on top.

All the controlled symbolism from Alfredson’s vampire chiller Let the Right One In has flown out the window, too. With all due respect to Peter Straughan and Hossein Amini for their excellent work on other movies, this evident palimpsest of a script is pretty much a case of Let the Wrong One In.

Still, the needless weirdness of some of the acting goes beyond the call of duty. There’s nothing much poor Rebecca Ferguson can do with the role of Katrine Bratt, a fellow cop who dolls up with lipstick and come-hither flirting strategies for a sting operation against creepy magazine editor Arve Støp (JK Simmons).

Playing her reckless, boozy dad in flashbacks is Val Kilmer, in a performance so insane and badly dubbed the editor seems to be trying to hide from it constantly – you rarely get to see him twitching out a full line of dialogue, and when you do, you know why. Charlotte Gainsbourg, as Hole’s ex, calls in bitterly now and then with some crisis involving their teenage son. If the decapitations weren’t unfortunate enough, the childcare situation is getting right out of hand.

Fassbender attempts a bleary, rheumy, sorrowful sort of turn, brought to his feet only by the sad old state of the world. But the role of Hole is so wonkily inserted into the overall plot, you regularly lose track of which lead he’s chasing up, and who’s a witness or a suspect, or what Toby Jones and Chloë Sevigny have to do with the price of tea in China.

If The Snowman merely aimed to max out on swooping chopper shots of frosty Norwegian harbourfronts, and otherwise to be abominable, consider the job done.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/0/...fassbenders-abominable-scandi-noir-nightmare/


----------



## Esizzle

http://variety.com/2017/film/reviews/the-snowman-review-michael-fassbender-1202585490/

Film Review: ‘The Snowman’
There are no jolly, happy souls in this muddled, snowbound adaptation of Jo Nesbø's bestseller — a major disappointment from director Tomas Alfredson.

Oh, the weather outside is frightful, but there’s no fire — delightful or otherwise — inside “The Snowman,” a suitably frosty but flaccid first attempt at Hollywoodizing the oeuvre of popular Norwegian _noir_ merchant Jo Nesbø. On paper, this twisty, grisly serial-killer chiller seemed an optimum match of talent to material, with Swedish genre stylist Tomas Alfredson returning to his Scandi roots after a super-smart English-lingo debut in “Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy” — taking the reins from Martin Scorsese, no less, who still offers his classy imprimatur as an executive producer.

You’d be hard pressed to trace either man’s touch, however, in this choppy, blizzard-brained adaptation of Nesbø’s 2007 bestseller, for which the best that can be said is that it reworks the text just enough to keep the author’s die-hard fans on their frost-bitten toes. Anyone else, however, is likely to be bewildered by a haphazard structure, a surfeit of dill-pickled red herrings and the blank impenetrability of Michael Fassbender’s Harry Hole, a supposedly rule-averse detective who does markedly little detecting over the course of two hours. (Perhaps that’s his maverick USP.) On brand appeal alone, Alfredson’s film may scare up some reasonable early box office internationally; once first snowfall turns to slush, though, it’s unlikely Universal will want to build a “Snowman” franchise.

It might take an investigator more intuitive than Hole to pinpoint precisely where and how things unraveled in a production that seems to have been second-, third- and fourth-guessed at every turn, and bears the manifold scars and stitches of on-the-fly rethinking. The late addition to the credits of Scorsese’s revered editor Thelma Schoonmaker, supplementing the work of the estimable Claire Simpson, hints at a high level of creative uncertainty over just how to fillet and present Nesbø’s dense, misdirection-filled yarn: an introduction to Hole for film franchise purposes, though adapted from the seventh novel in a series. That may partially explain why the character — a taciturn alcoholic whose functionality yo-yos from one scene to the next — never comes into crisp focus.

The logic in beginning with “The Snowman” may be that it’s the most hookily lurid of Nesbø’s narratives, centered as it is on the hunt for what we are told is Norway’s first serial killer: a darkly whimsical maniac who’s kidnapping and carving up a variety of women in Oslo, Bergen and beyond, leaving a stern-faced snowman at the scene of every crime. Before we get to that, however, an oblique prologue takes us to the remote, icy countryside, where a single mother and her adolescent son are routinely terrorized by a local cop until Mom drives her car into and under a frozen lake. What bearing this grim vignette has on the ensuing plot remains unclear for some time, as does its place in the film’s slip-sliding chronology: Blame it on lurching storytelling or unchanging trends in Norwegian knitwear, but transitions between the present, the late 2000s and the mid-1980s are perhaps foggier than they need to be.

Following that introduction, the already sparse essentials of Hole’s character are drawn with minimal strokes. Unattached and seemingly little-liked in the Oslo Crime Squad, prone to spending drunken nights on the street rather than in his barren apartment, he reserves what little warmth he has for his frustrated, on-and-off ex Rakel (a little-challenged Charlotte Gainsbourg) and her teenage son Oleg (Michael Yates), to whom he feels a semi-fatherly duty. In the film’s tangled screenplay (alternately penned by such distinguished hands as “Tinker Tailor’s” Peter Straughan, “Drive’s” Hossein Amini and Søren Sveistrup, creator of Danish TV phenomenon “The Killing”), perceptions of parenthood turn out to be a running concern. When women across the region begin disappearing, later showing up gruesomely dismembered, little seems to connect the victims but motherhood, while their respective vanishings coincide with fresh bouts of snowfall.

While Hole is clued into proceedings via naively scrawled notes sent directly to him by the killer — a device, like the squat little snowmen at every murder site, that plays more comically than creepily — the most resourceful legwork on the case is done by department newcomer Katrine (Rebecca Ferguson), a like-minded loose cannon who nonetheless shares few of her hunches with her scowling partner. However coolly sexy they may be as a duo, the scattered, distracted shaping of the mystery gives Fassbender and Ferguson limited scope to forge much chemistry.

The latter’s arc, in particular, is something of a sacrificial lamb to the film’s heaviest pruning of the novel’s plotting, be it at the scripting or editing stage: Katrine’s more conflicted role in the case has been blandly simplified, her sexually fraught relationship with Hole reduced to some dour, erratic innuendo. It’s all the more to Ferguson’s credit, then, that she still emerges as “The Snowman’s” liveliest, most limber presence. As for Fassbender, affecting a low, near-accentless delivery that aptly matches the character’s general inscrutability — a better approach than most in the film’s Anglo-Nordic vocal smorgasbord — he’s ideally cast as the intense, silently driven Hole, but the script gives him few currents to play beneath those still, iced-over waters.

If “The Snowman” were merely a chilly, streamlined precis of a knottier page-turner, it could stolidly pass muster. The sad surprise here, considering how deftly Alfredson and Straughan previously navigated the far more serpentine plot machinations of a John le Carré classic, is the snowballing incoherence of proceedings. Like a game of narrative Jenga, every excised element appears to have weakened the whodunnit’s overall structure, toward a climax that may well succeed in catching viewers off-guard, but in large part because of how little sense, both practically and emotionally, it makes in immediate retrospect. Also unexpectedly absent is the textured, shadow-marinated atmosphere that Alfredson cultivated so memorably in “Tinker Tailor” and his smashing neo-vampire tale “Let the Right One In”: Heavily accessorized with needless digital detailing, Dion Beebe’s cinematography deals in shades of palest precipitation, but makes oddly little of Norway’s grandly desolate winter landscape.

It’s never exactly dull, though, with its well-populated gallery of supporting players who may or may not have a role in the macabre bigger picture: J.K. Simmons as a sinister mogul steering Oslo’s Winter Olympics bid, James D’Arcy as the hostile husband of the killer’s most recently disappeared victim, to say nothing of a precariously pompadoured Val Kilmer’s bizarro turn as a dissolute detective investigating a potentially related case in ill-fitting flashbacks. By the time the familiar faces of Toby Jones and Chloe Sevigny pop up in mostly negligible roles, however, “The Snowman” begins to feel like a film more dependent on such distractions than it is encumbered by them: There’s a lot happening on the surface of Alfredson’s perplexing winter wonder-why, but considerably less going on inside.


----------



## Esizzle

Hollywood Reporter says its not *too* bad.
*Michael Fassbender stars as a troubled detective tracking down a serial killer in this screen version of Jo Nesbo's best-seller from 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy' director Tomas Alfredson.*
The weather outside is frightful in _The Snowman_, the long-gestating movie adaptation of Norwegian crime writer Jo Nesbo's 2007 literary smash hit, which has sold in the millions. Directed by Swedish left-field hitmaker Tomas Alfredson (_Let the Right One In, Tinker Tailor Solider Spy_), this is a classy, polished production with a starry international cast led by Michael Fassbender. It was previously earmarked for Martin Scorsese, who now has an executive producer credit.

But if production partners Universal and Working Title are hoping for a Scandi noir blockbuster to rival David Fincher's 2011 version of _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_, they are heading for disappointment. For all its high-caliber talent mix, _The Snowman_ is a largely pedestrian affair, turgid and humorless in tone. The cast share zero screen chemistry, much of the dialogue feels like a clunky first draft and the wearily familiar plot is clogged with clumsy loose ends. While Nesbo's novel was a pulpy page-turner, formulaic but effective, Alfredson and his team have somehow managed to drain it of tension.

Of course, countless mediocre crime yarns have scored big at the box office. Director, author and star probably have a sufficiently large following between them to make _The Snowman_ into a commercial hit, but nobody comes out of this production with their reputations enhanced. Critical reaction will be frosty, and Universal's reported hopes of launching a new franchise seem likely to melt away. Rolling out across much of Europe and the Middle East this week, Alfredson's chilly killer thriller is set to open Oct. 20 in the U.S.

A killer is targeting the young mothers of Oslo, building a sinister snowman as a calling card before he strikes. Maverick detective Harry Hole (Fassbender) is officially between cases, but he inveigles his way onto this one by shadowing a new arrival at the city's police department, Katrine Bratt (Rebecca Ferguson). Following a long trail of clues, the pair expand the investigation to include different cities and unsolved murders stretching back decades, soon realizing they have a serial killer on their hands. Their inquiries turn up murky connections between wealthy industrialist Arve Stop (J.K. Simmons), creepy doctor Idar Vetleson (David Dencik) and boozy detective Gert Rafto (Val Kilmer), who died years before in an apparent shotgun suicide.

In parallel with his police duties, Harry is also struggling to stay on good terms with his estranged ex-wife Rakel (Charlotte Gainsbourg), his sulky teenage stepson Oleg (Michael Yates) and Rakel's new partner Mathias (Jonas Karlsson). But as the murder investigation deepens, the killer gets Harry's family in his sights, and their deadly cat-and-mouse game turns personal. Meanwhile, Katrine is revealed to have a secret history that throws her interest in the case into question.

Fassbender plays the kind of rule-breaking antihero who ticks every cliche on the flawed-genius screen cop checklist. Harry's crime-fighting instincts are brilliant but unorthodox, which means his stuffy bosses indulge him while female co-workers find him dangerously irresistible. He may be too much of a self-absorbed drunk to keep his promises to his ex-wife and stepson, but both still adore him anyway. He is a chain-smoking alcoholic who routinely passes out on park benches, yet strangely still possesses the athletic stamina to chase villains across vast frozen landscapes wearing nothing but tastefully understated Nordic knitwear.

In its favor, _The Snowman_ looks magnificent. Norway is a gift to Alfredson, with his strong eye for snow-covered landscapes and stylishly bare modernist interiors. Cinematographer Dion Beebe and production designer Maria Djurkovic transform the homely urban geography of Oslo into a Nordic Gotham City of deep shadows, towering churches and cavernous municipal halls, while the vast hinterland beyond the city becomes a majestic winter wonderland of frozen lakes and snowy peaks.

_The Snowman_ also boasts a fine cast, though its leaden script and perfunctory characterization leave scant room for subtle performances. Arriving on set direct from _Assassin's Creed_, Fassbender coasts through the movie with his roguish charm on autopilot. Ferguson wrings a little more complexity from her traumatized avenging angel, but Gainsbourg wanders through her scenes in a daze, as if she has accidentally stumbled onto Alfredson's shoot en route to her latest self-lacerating encounter with Lars von Trier. Simmons, Chloe Sevigny and Toby Jones are all underused in glorified cameos. And Kilmer's minor role is just plain bizarre, with his raddled appearance and mannered dialogue that seems to be overdubbed in places.

Screenwriters Hossein Amini, Peter Straughan and Soren Sveistrup stick fairly closely to Nesbo's plot, with a few minor changes and shifts of emphasis. Thus _The Snowman_ only has one major secret to keep us in suspense: the identity of the killer. Even for viewers unfamiliar with the book, this not-so-shocking surprise becomes pretty easy to call about midway through the story, leaving Alfredson to fill another hour with increasingly silly red herrings and pointless blind alleys.

In a movie that had more layers, deeper questions and more fully evolved characters, such predictable touches would not necessarily be fatal lapses. But_ The Snowman_ does not do subtext. Indeed, its by-the-numbers script barely qualifies as text. When the killer's risible psychological motivation is finally revealed, it feels as if the screenwriters began reading _Freud for Dummies_, but did not even get to the end. Alfredson has yet to make a terrible film, and _The Snowman_ is certainly not terrible, but it falls way short of what a superior big-budget thriller should deliver.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/snowman-review-1047663


----------



## Esizzle

*‘The Snowman’ Review: Michael Fassbender’s Detective Can’t Solve This Scandinavian Adaptation’s Laughable Missteps*
*Tomas Alfredson’s latest dreary thriller is no "Girl With a Dragon Tattoo."*

We’re witnessing the last laps of the Scandinavian crime wave, that border-crossing multimedia movement that washed so much frosty-to-glacial genre fiction onto our shores and screens. The detective heroes of TV imports “Wallander” and “The Bridge” walked into the low winter sunset, while the “Girl With Dragon Tattoo” cycle has stalled to a point where reboots have been decreed necessary. Adapting “The Snowman,” one of Norwegian scribe Jo Nesbø’s bestselling Harry Hole mysteries, isn’t the studios’ worst idea of 2017. Yet it does feel like a tardy one, and despite the industry heft thrown at Tomas Alfredson’s film, its execution leaves much to be desired.

Beyond these stellar opening credits, there stretch two hours of icy, mostly lifeless waste. Nesbø’s seventh Hole book provides the basis for this first movie, hence a certain front-loading of defective-detective tics. Michael Fassbender’s Harry is discovered blotto in an Oslo bus shelter, before stumbling back to a singleton’s untended apartment. “We found mold behind the walls,” shrugs the handyman spraying for dry rot. It’s literary mildew that spreads elsewhere: Harry has a troubled relationship with his gallerist ex (Charlotte Gainsbourg), bathroom cupboards stocked deep with Diazepam, and a stack of unopened letters on his desk, most urgent among them being taunting missives from a serial killer leaving snowmen behind at the scene of his crimes.

Sniggers at early trailers suggest these melting markers will be but one of this notionally sombre thriller’s weak spots. As Harry and equally harassed partner Katrine (Rebecca Ferguson) rifle through years of missing-persons reports, we’re introduced to a whole grotto’s-worth of carrot-noses. There are forlorn-looking snowmen and irked-looking
snowmen; flashbacks featuring Val Kilmer as a pie-eyed detective predecessor uncovering remote mountaintop snowmen; at one point, there’s even a snowman bearing the severed head of Chloe Sevigny. “She was a free spirit,” eulogizes the deceased’s twin sister, played with a bathetic quality by a second Sevigny – and yes, this is the kind of film that thinks nothing of casting Chloe Sevigny as identical-twin chicken farmers.

Yet these rogue Olafs – chilling on the page, laughable when made literal on screen – are just the tip of the iceberg. Plot and screen soon throng with self-evident red herrings: James d’Arcy as an uptight husband, David Dencik as an oddball therapist with fuchsia-pink toenails, an underplaying J.K. Simmons as a local grandee trying to bring something called the Winter Sports World Cup to Oslo. It is the standard drift of Scandinavian crime fiction that all murders should point up the food chain towards corrupt, abusive or otherwise wonky administrations, but one of the biggest letdowns of “The Snowman” is how the promising Dencik-Simmons business winds up a narrative dead-end, somewhere between time-wasting feint and audience cheat.

Such non-sequiturs, coupled with three screenwriting credits, insinuate this wasn’t the smoothest adaptation process. It may have been a non-negotiable Nesbøism that the Snowman Killer is kept on hold for long spells while the leads look into one another’s pasts: novelists generally do thread-juggling better than mainstream movies. Yet there’s a pungent whiff of contrivance about the video-fingerprint technology that requires Katrine to lug ugly, heavy kit around, and inevitably yields the clue that cracks the case. That outcome conveniently resolves all Harry’s issues in one go, while leaving viewers with a dozen or more hang-on-a-minute loose ends to pick through on the grumpy trudge back to
the car.

If that process were livelier, “The Snowman” might have provided functional distraction, but as in his plodding “Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy,” Alfredson’s direction proves yawnsomely methodical, ticking off surviving plot points as though filling in some I-Spy Book of Scandinavian Crime Cliches. He permits one novelty – an unexpected revival of Hot Butter’s 1972 hit “Popcorn” – and has the advantage of screen-filling Nordic scenery, but his pacing makes the original Salander movies seem turbocharged. Mostly, he concerns himself with reproducing the atmospheric conditions of his breakthrough “Let the Right One In,” fogging up the viewfinder before the final reel’s choppy, unconvincing and desperately anticlimactic action.

The idiosyncratic performers might have boosted it, yet where Fassbender brought new, uncanny qualities to bear during his recent “Alien” android antics, here he’s stuck playing Composite Scandie Detective. Standing amid wide open spaces in woollens and a parka, his Harry stares frequently
into the middle distance, sporadically smoking for added notes of disquiet. Watching him wheel around one scene atop a library cart, we’re struck chiefly by the actor’s own boredom, and it’s a sticking point when your leading man appears bored an hour into a possible franchise-starter. After two hours of “The Snowman,” we know precisely why Harry Hole takes to drinking in bus shelters. We may even be tempted to join him there.

An after-the-goldrush project like this short-sells everyone eventually. Blink and you’ll miss Toby Jones, playing one more gobbet of exposition; Kilmer’s now ferociously lived-in presence seizes the attention during his five minutes of screen time, but he appears the victim of either dubbing or indifferent ADR; putting Gainsbourg in an LBD is the film’s
thin idea of style.

Any hope Ferguson might produce some consolatory warmth or heat with her co-star gets extinguished early on, and while it’s almost a relief when the film abandons its limp attempts to make Katrine interesting and instead generates another damsel-in-distress, it’s also an admission of defeat, marking the point at which Alfredson abandons any pretension to serious drama.

It’s a pity, as recent box-office charts have framed this as a boom-time for R-rated entertainments, but you can’t see a perfunctory, much-tinkered-with chore like this sticking round in multiplexes for long. Lacking the pulpy kick and verve of 2011’s native Nesbø adaptations “Headhunters” and “Jackpot,” “The Snowman is too ponderous to quicken the pulse, and too drably, insistently grey to provide an accidental campfest for would-be snowmen-spotters. For all the considerable nous assembled either side of the camera, no one can rescue it from its own mediocrity: if this were the opening act of a TV miniseries, you’d be exploring other channels some time between the second and third ad breaks.

*Rating: C-*

*http://www.indiewire.com/2017/10/the-snowman-review-michael-fassbender-tomas-alfredson-1201886183/*


----------



## Esizzle

Wow Mollie12 was right all along about this movie's reviews.

Has Alicia's mom's friend seen the movie though? Whats her review of it??


----------



## baewatch

Just got around to watching AC - good plot..the sequences of the film flowed. Would watch it again. For me some parts reminded me of Macbeth, like the colours, darkness etc
michael and marion work so well together


----------



## pearlyqueen

https://www.fia.com/news/michael-fassbender-joins-3500lives-road-safety-campaign


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video of Michael's "Check Vision" message:


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Wow Mollie12 was right all along about this movie's reviews.
> 
> Has Alicia's mom's friend seen the movie though? Whats her review of it??


Honestly, I just skimmed the reviews but I read enough. JFC, I'm going to hear it from the bf next weekend!! I am just shaking my head.


----------



## zen1965

Pity about the reviews. I so hoped for a great film and great performance. Jobs, alas, seems to have been a one-off. I do not give a hoot about his personal life, I care about good acting and interesting movies. With respect to Michael I am just about to give up.


----------



## Hackensack

I don't intend to post all the reviews, but this one seems a bit more balanced--virtues as well as flaws.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...edson-jo-nesbo?CMP=twt_a-culture_b-gdnculture
Peter Bradshaw

@PeterBradshaw1
Thursday 12 October 2017 07.00 EDT

Of course it’s a letdown to discover that Michael Fassbender is not actually playing the lead in Raymond Briggs’s The Snowman and that he is not, in the words of the song, walking in the air, wearing a white costume and carrot nose, his feet softly pedalling in the magically Christmassy night sky, and his calloused hand in that of a child. In fact, the film he’s in ironically sports with precisely these images of childhood innocence. Fassbender is playing a serial-killer-catching cop in a chilly Scandi procedural, on the trail of a murderer calling himself the Snowman. The officer himself has the borderline ridiculous name of Harry Hole. He is grizzled, alcoholic, rulebook-shredding.

Screenwriters Peter Straughan and Hossein Amini have adapted Jo Nesbø’s bestselling 2007 crime novel, and the director is Tomas Alfredson, who with production designer Maria Djurkovic creates that familiar, shopworn, down-at-heel and often shabby world recognisable from his earlier movies such as Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy (2011) and his modern vampire classic Let the Right One In(2008), though here it is always refreshed and made new by the ever-present sparkling snow.

FacebookTwitterPinterest
It’s a serviceable, watchable thriller, with very gruesome images, coagulating around psychopathologies of father obsession and son obsession, and set in the freezing cities of Oslo and Bergen, locations that afford sweeping cityscape views that are made to look cosmopolitan and densely populated yet also weirdly remote, islanded and forbidding. The story has its own pulse that keeps it moving along, despite a frankly eccentric flashback detour concerning another hard-drinking unconventional cop, oddly portrayed by Val Kilmer who appears not to have his mind entirely on the job, even as he is speaking and moving and hitting his marks on camera. When the story does get on track, you might yourself mildly bemused by its reliance on what appears to be a fictional piece of police detective kit, something called an EviSync, something that holds police files and is also a GPS tracker and camera, but bigger and more unwieldy than any iPad.

Advertisement
But the meat of the story is Fassbender and his hunt for the Snowman, a serial killer who leaves an actual snowman at the site of his crimes – again, a tricky business, because making snowmen is a time-consuming affair and there is every chance that someone will remember a grown man constructing one of these.

The Snowman’s own backstory is revealed at the beginning of the movie, revealing the origin of his traumatic fixation with parenthood and orphanhood. And, through a quirk of fate, Hole has very similar issues. His drinking and boorish behaviour has caused the breakup of his long-term relationship with art dealer Rakel (Charlotte Gainsbourg), but, poignantly, she wishes to remain on friendly terms with him, at least partly because Harry had grown to be a loving father figure to Rakel’s tricky teenage son Oleg (Michael Yates), as close to him as any biological dad. On the work front, Harry is thrown together with new detective Katrine (Rebecca Ferguson), who has personal reasons of her own for wanting to nail the Snowman, and also has a preoccupation with glitzy, sinister businessman Arve Støp (JK Simmons).

It is wayward Kilmer who gets the key role in the film’s best image. Seagulls are swarming over the Snowman’s latest corpse, a mound of birds. This cop takes out his gun and fires once into the air, and the birds take off, revealing the distinctive way the killer has chopped up the body into bits, like Saul Bass’s poster illustration for Anatomy of a Murder. The violence discloses the pattern.

Fassbender is reasonably plausible as a drinker, although of course most drinkers don’t get to look as good or as gym-built as that. Yet he sells it, and is less reliant on the jaw-clenching, grimacey mannerisms that he sometimes goes into, and is able to do all this at least partly because of excellent character support from Gainsbourg and Ferguson. Simmons works well as the dysfunctional mogul who has a disconcerting habit of taking pictures on his phone of women he’s only just met. There is an embarrassment of riches in the supporting roles, actually: Chloë Sevigny has a part playing twins and no less an actor than Anne Reid has a tiny cameo as a concerned neighbour. If Fassbender gets brought back as Harry Hole for another Nesbø film, it would be great to see Reid return, too, with a bigger role, on either side of the law.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I don't intend to post all the reviews, but this one seems a bit more balanced--virtues as well as flaws.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...edson-jo-nesbo?CMP=twt_a-culture_b-gdnculture
> Peter Bradshaw
> 
> @PeterBradshaw1
> Thursday 12 October 2017 07.00 EDT
> 
> Of course it’s a letdown to discover that Michael Fassbender is not actually playing the lead in Raymond Briggs’s The Snowman and that he is not, in the words of the song, walking in the air, wearing a white costume and carrot nose, his feet softly pedalling in the magically Christmassy night sky, and his calloused hand in that of a child. In fact, the film he’s in ironically sports with precisely these images of childhood innocence. Fassbender is playing a serial-killer-catching cop in a chilly Scandi procedural, on the trail of a murderer calling himself the Snowman. The officer himself has the borderline ridiculous name of Harry Hole. He is grizzled, alcoholic, rulebook-shredding.
> 
> Screenwriters Peter Straughan and Hossein Amini have adapted Jo Nesbø’s bestselling 2007 crime novel, and the director is Tomas Alfredson, who with production designer Maria Djurkovic creates that familiar, shopworn, down-at-heel and often shabby world recognisable from his earlier movies such as Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy (2011) and his modern vampire classic Let the Right One In(2008), though here it is always refreshed and made new by the ever-present sparkling snow.
> 
> FacebookTwitterPinterest
> It’s a serviceable, watchable thriller, with very gruesome images, coagulating around psychopathologies of father obsession and son obsession, and set in the freezing cities of Oslo and Bergen, locations that afford sweeping cityscape views that are made to look cosmopolitan and densely populated yet also weirdly remote, islanded and forbidding. The story has its own pulse that keeps it moving along, despite a frankly eccentric flashback detour concerning another hard-drinking unconventional cop, oddly portrayed by Val Kilmer who appears not to have his mind entirely on the job, even as he is speaking and moving and hitting his marks on camera. When the story does get on track, you might yourself mildly bemused by its reliance on what appears to be a fictional piece of police detective kit, something called an EviSync, something that holds police files and is also a GPS tracker and camera, but bigger and more unwieldy than any iPad.
> 
> Advertisement
> But the meat of the story is Fassbender and his hunt for the Snowman, a serial killer who leaves an actual snowman at the site of his crimes – again, a tricky business, because making snowmen is a time-consuming affair and there is every chance that someone will remember a grown man constructing one of these.
> 
> The Snowman’s own backstory is revealed at the beginning of the movie, revealing the origin of his traumatic fixation with parenthood and orphanhood. And, through a quirk of fate, Hole has very similar issues. His drinking and boorish behaviour has caused the breakup of his long-term relationship with art dealer Rakel (Charlotte Gainsbourg), but, poignantly, she wishes to remain on friendly terms with him, at least partly because Harry had grown to be a loving father figure to Rakel’s tricky teenage son Oleg (Michael Yates), as close to him as any biological dad. On the work front, Harry is thrown together with new detective Katrine (Rebecca Ferguson), who has personal reasons of her own for wanting to nail the Snowman, and also has a preoccupation with glitzy, sinister businessman Arve Støp (JK Simmons).
> 
> It is wayward Kilmer who gets the key role in the film’s best image. Seagulls are swarming over the Snowman’s latest corpse, a mound of birds. This cop takes out his gun and fires once into the air, and the birds take off, revealing the distinctive way the killer has chopped up the body into bits, like Saul Bass’s poster illustration for Anatomy of a Murder. The violence discloses the pattern.
> 
> Fassbender is reasonably plausible as a drinker, although of course most drinkers don’t get to look as good or as gym-built as that. Yet he sells it, and is less reliant on the jaw-clenching, grimacey mannerisms that he sometimes goes into, and is able to do all this at least partly because of excellent character support from Gainsbourg and Ferguson. Simmons works well as the dysfunctional mogul who has a disconcerting habit of taking pictures on his phone of women he’s only just met. There is an embarrassment of riches in the supporting roles, actually: Chloë Sevigny has a part playing twins and no less an actor than Anne Reid has a tiny cameo as a concerned neighbour. If Fassbender gets brought back as Harry Hole for another Nesbø film, it would be great to see Reid return, too, with a bigger role, on either side of the law.



This review from The Independent gives it 3 stars and has some positive things to say:

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-movie-the-party-the-ritual-a7996211.html?amp

Shame Anne Reid didn't have a bigger role.

Also this article from last week - not sure if it was posted before?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/th...-plays-dastardly-roles/?WT.mc_id=tmg_share_tw


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Honestly, I just skimmed the reviews but I read enough. JFC, I'm going to hear it from the bf next weekend!! I am just shaking my head.


I have the same plan. I think I’m going to watch it the 21st but my friend is going on the 20th so she will tell me what she thinks of it. I’m still tempted to watch it. I mean how bad can it really be?? (This is not a dare film gods hahaha). The reviews make it seem like the movie is down in the gutter.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not sure where this came from, think it's today...




Video of Michael and Alicia having fun in a car here:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where are they?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Found the original source - 



Posted today - venue that posted  is in Munich


----------



## Esizzle

Cant be bothered to show up to his own premiere but doing god knows what in Munich. No wonder there are no new movies lined up.


----------



## readingnook

Throwback Thursday?  That can't be recent?  Wait, is it Thursday today?  God...


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Cant be bothered to show up to his own premiere but doing god knows what in Munich. No wonder there are no new movies lined up.


How is it that each of these "look at us, we are sooo cool and having fun" videos are worse than the last ones we have seen??!!
Who is advising him?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


>




Adorable, but I couldn't help but think--what a beautiful voice he has.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> How is it that each of these "look at us, we are sooo cool and having fun" videos are worse than the last ones we have seen??!!
> Who is advising him?


LOL you know exactly who. Miss I cant wait to be more famous. DUH!


----------



## Esizzle

Adapted from the bestselling Scandi-noir novel, The Snowman has a ‘snowball’s chance in hell’ of justifying a sequel, writes Nicholas Barber.

Somewhere along the line, the makers of The Snowman must have thought that they were launching a long-running blockbuster franchise. It’s adapted from a Scandi-noir novel which is part of a bestselling series by Jo Nesbø, and the cast and crew are stocked with A-listers: the director is Tomas Alfredson (Let the Right One In, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy), the producer is Martin Scorsese, and Michael Fassbender plays the hero, Harry Hole. But even with all of these big names in the credits, will The Snowman be successful enough to justify a sequel, or even a slew of sequels? The film is so preposterous, yet so drab, that it has a snowball’s chance in hell.

The most obvious flaw is its main character. Harry is a revered Norwegian police inspector, but instead of having a personality he has a vinyl record collection and a supposedly severe drinking problem. Just to prove how severe it is, he is first shown waking up one morning in a hut in an Oslo park, and he nods off in a snowdrift outside a bar a few scenes later. Unfortunately, hard-drinking detectives are such a cliché that his alcoholism isn’t fascinating in and of itself. Worse, it has absolutely no impact on his behaviour or his police work.

Indeed, once the plot gets underway, he doesn’t even think about touching a drop of alcohol, a whimsical representation of addiction which might have been acceptable when Arthur Conan Doyle gave Sherlock Holmes an on-off cocaine and morphine habit, but which seems stupid today. Alfredson tries to make his hero more appealing by including one moodily lit shot of a topless Fassbender, demonstrating that Harry is in remarkably good shape for a middle-aged man who drinks and smokes so much, but he still isn’t charismatic or distinctive enough to encourage you to see any more of his adventures. Ironically for a character named Hole, he is the hole in the centre of the film.

The next major flaw is that the villain isn’t all that interesting, either. Harry and his young sidekick (Rebecca Ferguson), who has even less of a personality than he does, are on the trail of a serial killer, but his only distinguishing feature is that he builds snowmen at the scene of the crime. Why does he do that, you may ask. A prologue introduces him as a boy whose mother died because of the cruelty of a sadistic provincial policeman, so there is some reason for his anger at the world. But the snowman business remains a far-fetched gimmick. Perhaps he is a fan of Olaf from Frozen, or has cherished memories of the classic Raymond Briggs book and cartoon. All we can say for certain is that, despite the best efforts of the 2012 Doctor Who Christmas Special, snowmen just don’t look very sinister, and their repeated appearances in the film are more likely to elicit giggles than gasps.

Without his snowy trademark, though, the villain wouldn’t just be a standard-issue psycho, he would barely be on screen at all. There is one tense cat-and-mouse sequence which shows off Alfredson’s mood-setting skills at their eerie best. And there is one unintentionally risible sequence in which the killer threatens a pair of chicken-beheading identical twins played by Chloë Sevigny. But for most of The Snowman, the villain is absent, and so the film has to wander off on long, convoluted and ever more confusing detours. In particular, it’s astounding how much time it devotes to Oslo’s bid to host the Winter Olympics – or the Winter Sports World Cup as they are renamed, presumably because the Olympics quite sensibly wanted to keep their distance. I know that pickled herring is a Norwegian staple, but there’s no excuse for The Snowman to be so packed with red herrings.

There’s little excuse, either, for the convention of setting the events in and around Oslo, but having the actors speak English in more-or-less British accents. (The exception is Val Kilmer, who cameos as another detective, and who now looks disturbingly as if he’s wearing an ill-fitting Kurt Russell mask. I’ve no idea what accent he was going for.) This convention was upheld by David Fincher’s film of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, as well as the BBC’s Wallander television series, but it’s a distracting one. If you really have to have actors speaking English in a Scandinavian story, why not relocate it to somewhere English-speaking, but similarly chilly? This approach worked stunningly well for Christopher Nolan’s Alaska-set remake of Insomnia.

But maybe Alfredson and his team knew that the Nordic setting was all that separated their film from any other generic, post-Silence of the Lambs exploitation thriller. Take away all of the Scandi-noir signifiers – patterned woolly jumpers, Volvos, frozen fjords, and (for fans of The Bridge) lots and lots of bridges – and The Snowman melts away, leaving nothing but a puddle.

★☆☆☆☆

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20171012-film-review-michael-fassbender-stars-in-the-snowman


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> LOL you know exactly who. Miss I cant wait to be more famous. DUH!


And not only is Morose Melancholia NOT famous she's currently surrounded by dark clouds. I am not fooled by the distractions.
TBT.

Will there be a premiere for this film??!! Did you notice that MF did not even get a SUV when he landed in LA?


----------



## Hackensack

I'm always amused at the idea that films in English but set in some other country should feature heavily accented English (Norwegian-accented, I guess).  I remember reading somewhere, in regard to Child 44 with Tom Hardy, that the single decision to make everyone speak English in thick Russian accents had made the film ridiculous.  Because you simply have to suspend disbelief, assume that the characters are speaking their native tongue, and assume that the characters would not speak that native tongue with a fake heavy accent!


----------



## aprilmayjune

Geriatric Anarchist vs. Morose Melancholia, coming soon to a Battle of the Bands near you!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> And not only is Morose Melancholia NOT famous she's currently surrounded by dark clouds. I am not fooled by the distractions.
> TBT.
> 
> Will there be a premiere for this film??!! Did you notice that MF did not even get a SUV when he landed in LA?


No idea. Havent seen anything about a premiere but I havent looked hard either lol. There was a premiere in Oslo where the movie was shot but Michael didnt bother showing up.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> Geriatric Anarchist vs. Morose Melancholia, coming soon to a Battle of the Bands near you!


 OMG


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> No idea. Havent seen anything about a premiere but I havent looked hard either lol. There was a premiere in Oslo where the movie was shot but Michael didnt bother showing up.


With the reviews you have posted, (thank you very much!!) why would you look hard. This is a disaster.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Well, I´m not a critic guru,
but I like the cinema, respect the critics who give their opinion, and serve me to have some idea of where the film goes, but they are not the Bible, nor their opinions are written in stone. I understand that you may not like a movie, but what I do not understand is the vitriol that I see lately, and how it magnifies, with the Rotten Tomatoes and other Internet gurus, what seems to be going to see who says the biggest  expletive , or who is more relentless, who is the one that gives the strongest kick to that film that does not like.

I know what I like and what I do not. Neither Blade Runner 2049 is a masterpiece, nor The Snowman is a ridiculous movie. Do you know which is the movie that I liked the most in the last two years? A Spanish serial killer movie called Que Dios nos  Perdone, which I'm sure you have never seen. This movie develops in a heat wave in Madrid, when there were millions of people who
came  to the World Youth Congres. There are two detectives, who can´t be more diferents, who chase the killer...The heat, the sweat, the crowd, is another character, and make
and influence what happens to the cops, and the killer. This happens too in this movie, the coldness, the white  endless moor beautiful and rotten, how is the behaviour of the cast. How I live in the climatic antipodes of Norway(38ª today), I´m fascinate by the landscape. The movie is languid an morose in the firs act, where is giving flesh to the characters, it lacks uneasiness, darkness, but I like Fassy, and Ferguson, and Gainsborough, less the "villains". Technically irreproachable, and with a satisfactory climax. I like the noir genre, but prefer Wallander to Hole. It is not Seven, or the girl with the Tatooe, is The Snowman, and I liked...


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Well, I´m not a critic guru,
> but I like the cinema, respect the critics who give their opinion, and serve me to have some idea of where the film goes, but they are not the Bible, nor their opinions are written in stone. I understand that you may not like a movie, but what I do not understand is the vitriol that I see lately, and how it magnifies, with the Rotten Tomatoes and other Internet gurus, what seems to be going to see who says the biggest  expletive , or who is more relentless, who is the one that gives the strongest kick to that film that does not like.
> 
> I know what I like and what I do not. Neither Blade Runner 2049 is a masterpiece, nor The Snowman is a ridiculous movie. Do you know which is the movie that I liked the most in the last two years? A Spanish serial killer movie called Que Dios nos  Perdone, which I'm sure you have never seen. This movie develops in a heat wave in Madrid, when there were millions of people who
> came  to the World Youth Congres. There are two detectives, who can´t be more diferents, who chase the killer...The heat, the sweat, the crowd, is another character, and make
> and influence what happens to the cops, and the killer


----------



## lunadeagosto

Looks like internet eat the last half of my post, in the edition, I was less elocuent


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> With the reviews you have posted, (thank you very much!!) why would you look hard. This is a disaster.


Sounds like a potential disaster for sure. I dont understand when was the last time Michael's film got GOOD reviews? Jobs is the only one that comes to mind and that was two years ago. Now he has moved to Portugal and no new projects in the near future.

Maybe if he moved to Hollywood and hustled to get his name out he would get plenty of interesting projects. His girlfriend can teach him a thing or two about that.


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Looks like internet eat the last half of my post, in the edition, I was less elocuent


I was waiting for part 2


----------



## lunadeagosto

It was so good
Of topic by curiosity I went to rotten tomatoes to see the score for Que Dios nos perdone...100%, with revieews only in spanish. Its a pity the no distribution 
https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/may_god_forgive_us
aaaaand, no I dont want  to see an american remake


----------



## pearlyqueen

Last week James Corden promised an "extra" piece with Michael.. here it is: SWAT team fail


----------



## Just Askin

Watched The Snowman today. I like a good film, love Michael Fassbender and really enjoy the Harry Hole series. That’s where I’m watching it from.
I really liked it. Bit slow at the start. Don’t think the editing did it any favours. Few bits from the trailers didn’t make it in so I can only guess what other scenes were cut... but it made me jump, it made me want to have a deep talk with Rakel, it made me feel sorry for Rachel, it made me want to visit Norway (stunning) and it made me want to take Harry home and wrap him in a big fluffy duvet. 
  It’s not the book, it doesn’t try to be, it’s a film based on the book. As a film viewer I’m going again with a group of friends next week. As a Fassbender Fan ...hell yes I can’t wait for the dvd.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Thanks for the review, I’m going when it opens here next weekend, I cannot wait!


----------



## Just Askin

So handsome in this sort of outfit 
Hearts&Bones (2001)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3852104
> 
> So handsome in this sort of outfit
> Hearts&Bones (2001)



Cute! From Wedding Belles [emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Cute! From Wedding Belles [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3852146
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852148







(Not my gifs. Uncredited on google)


----------



## anitalilac

pearlyqueen said:


> Last week James Corden promised an "extra" piece with Michael.. here it is: SWAT team fail



That hip gyrating movement at the end was EVERYTHING!


----------



## Just Askin

anitalilac said:


> That hip gyrating movement at the end was EVERYTHING!


----------



## pearlyqueen

http://www.contactmusic.net/michael-fassbender/news/michael-fassbender-loves-karaoke_5859263


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3852155
> 
> View attachment 3852156
> 
> (Not my gifs. Uncredited on google)



Continuing the theme on this lovely day [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

http://people.com/movies/michael-fa...with-alicia-vikander-amid-wedding-rumors/amp/

In Ibiza - pics from yesterday .... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji141][emoji183][emoji173]️


----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics here:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ikander-steps-Ibiza-amid-marriage-claims.html

Including Alicia wearing "the ring" .... very important for some...


----------



## mollie12

LOL the DM misidentified MF in those photos.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> LOL the DM misidentified MF in those photos.



Lol - who cares!


----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics:
















Love how Jon Kortajarenajon is holding onto Adele [emoji7]


----------



## mollie12

I think I remember some people (not here) claiming this wedding couldn't possibly happen because his sister wouldn't be able to take the time away from teaching.  I knew that was an absurd statement.


----------



## JaneWT

'Scuse just a sec......


.
.

.



.



.



.


.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I think I remember some people (not here) claiming this wedding couldn't possibly happen because his sister wouldn't be able to take the time away from teaching.  I knew that was an absurd statement.



There's going to be a lot of egg on face in certain quarters ... [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gingerglory

Steve McQueen is also there ^ ^


----------



## mollie12

OMG


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## Just Askin

*Oh look. A big gathering of family and friends. Almost looks like theirs going to be a wedding or something. Imagine that *
*








*


----------



## mollie12

I wonder if any of those kids are his nephews.


----------



## Just Askin

*Mum and Sister too...*
*






*


----------



## Allie28

They look so happy!  Wonderful day and to have all those closest to them with them to celebrate.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I wonder if any of those kids are his nephews.


I’m reasonably sure both his nephews are in one of the pics.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> I wonder if any of those kids are his nephews.


I'm pretty sure they are.
Neat to see Steve McQueen there too.


----------



## Hackensack

Hope Mom keeps reminding him to pull his pants up.  

So happy for this!  This is going to be a very tough weekend for some--an entire elaborate belief system will be crumbling.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I wonder if any of those kids are his nephews.



Almost certainly, his and Alicia's nephews


----------



## pearlyqueen

Good view of the ring [emoji183][emoji173]️


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Hope Mom keeps reminding him to pull his pants up.
> 
> So happy for this!  This is going to be a very tough weekend for some--an entire elaborate belief system will be crumbling.



Nothing convinces the deluded that they're deluded.  They just adjust the previously established goalposts and concoct new conspiracy theories.


----------



## Hackensack

mollie12 said:


> Nothing convinces the deluded that they're deluded.  They just adjust the previously established goalposts and concoct new conspiracy theories.


So true.  I'm sure people are churning up theories already.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Hope Mom keeps reminding him to pull his pants up.
> 
> So happy for this!  This is going to be a very tough weekend for some--an entire elaborate belief system will be crumbling.


Remember when he said "I don't know anything about it" with a smile. People without critical thinking skills were celebrating, but their overactive imagination for negativity will be shattered and they will be swallowing their **** today. 

Heck forget about it, I'm too happy for my beautiful Alicia and for Michael who saw a winner in her. Love ❤️ wins every single time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Remember when he said "I don't know anything about it" with a smile. People without critical thinking skills were celebrating, but their overactive imagination for negativity will be shattered and they will be swallowing their **** today.
> 
> Heck forget about it, I'm too happy for my beautiful Alicia and for Michael who saw a winner in her. Love [emoji173]️ wins every single time.



Amen! Their wedding comes as no surprise to
most of us here, and Michael's comment was clearly tongue in cheek, delivered with a smile [emoji6]

So happy for them - they are made for each other [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mchris55

I am dying laughing. It is soooo super secret but let's invite the press along? Yes, we are getting married at a super secret location but we will tell the press when and where, we will make sure we have pics to detail everything the day before, oh,  and I will be doing this during promo for my new film? Because, what, I did not realize I had a conflict? 

Who does this? There are so many people who are WAY more popular who have pulled this off without anyone knowing. These fools want the attention for something that should be personal. It really is shameful and stupid.


----------



## artemis09

The tabloids didn't lie this time. He's finally settled down, looks like. Congrats to both of them!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## artemis09

Also, it's very sweet that Steve is there, too.


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> Nothing convinces the deluded that they're deluded.  They just adjust the previously established goalposts and concoct new conspiracy theories.



So true.  They've been doing it for 3 years and will continue doing it. Anything but believe they're in love, happy, and married.

We did try and warn people this was coming but they clung to the bs spewed by tumblr anons and fake blinds because that's what they wanted to believe. 

What's really funny are the ones who've done nothing but trash Alicia and their relationship all these years all of the sudden pull a 180 and wish them well, publicly anyway, lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Hope Mom keeps reminding him to pull his pants up.
> 
> So happy for this!  This is going to be a very tough weekend for some--an entire elaborate belief system will be crumbling.



LOL!

Michael now has a wife to keep a check on his shorts!


----------



## artemis09

I wonder if his dad is there already.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm going to have a glass of prosecco to celebrate this day!


----------



## readingnook

Thank you everyone who is posting photos.  PLEASE keep posting.  I know they are scattered among very many sites and it's great to have them all here together.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Thank you everyone who is posting photos.  PLEASE keep posting.  I know they are scattered among very many sites and it's great to have them all here together.


Wait until I get home tonight, I'm going to spam so much you're going to get sick of me.


----------



## Esizzle

Omg yessss I KNEW Michael would come through inviting paps to his super secret Ibiza wedding. Keep posting all the pap pics. You all are doing great sweeties.


----------



## readingnook

Thank you!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm never seen Michael more happy, my dear God.


----------



## readingnook

Mr. "I know nothing about that."  or whatever it was he said.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He was being a tease with a smile on his face just as I thought. He's also Mr I'm moving to Lisbon next week.


----------



## readingnook

.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I am dying laughing. It is soooo super secret but let's invite the press along? Yes, we are getting married at a super secret location but we will tell the press when and where, we will make sure we have pics to detail everything the day before, oh,  and I will be doing this during promo for my new film? Because, what, I did not realize I had a conflict?
> 
> Who does this? There are so many people who are WAY more popular who have pulled this off without anyone knowing. These fools want the attention for something that should be personal. It really is shameful and stupid.


LOL come on!! You knew the super secret wedding wasnt going to be super secret at all. Michael and Alicia released the news last month themselves. I am loving all the pap pics and them putting on a show for the cameras. Wanna bet if we will get released pics of the ceremony and reception too?! Id go in for whole $1. hahahah

I just hope Michael made the famewh*re sign a prenup! His career is all flops and Alicia's first boyfriend Harvey isnt going to be able to get her roles or fashion contracts anymore.


----------



## gingerglory

Dad's there too. So sweet.


----------



## eserei27

My first post here, but I imagine some of you know who I am from other platforms.

I first want to address what someone mentioned above about some fans doing a “180.” I’m not sure if that was meant to be about me, but I could see how some maybe get that impression. That being said, you can search through my tumblr and twitter and you will discover that I have not said anything derogatory about Alicia. I’m not a fan of hers merely because I haven’t been that interested in her work thus far.  I have nothing against her personally. I don’t believe in belittling other women, and I try not to engage it. I’m not always perfect, but I try to live up to my own standards and morals.

I truly am happy for Michael, and it hurts to have people believe that is somehow a lie. I’ve not been one of the fans who have bashed him or hope his films do poorly. I always support him. He’s an amazing actor, and an even better person. I’ve been lucky enough to meet him on a few occasions, and he’s been nothing but gracious and generous with his time. I have no reason to wish him ill, and every reason to wish him well.

I’ve looked at the pictures that have come out today, and it is obvious to me that they are both very happy. In a world in which happiness is not always abundant, I always celebrate it. As I’ve said elsewhere, I wish them both joy in each other and in the life they’ve chosen to build together. Nothing but the best, always.

I hope the same for everyone in here.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Sweet dad giving his baby boy a kiss .


----------



## eserei27

Oh, and the pictures with his dad are indeed very cute. Made my heart melt.


----------



## mollie12

eserei27 said:


> My first post here, but I imagine some of you know who I am from other platforms.
> 
> I first want to address what someone mentioned above about some fans doing a “180.” I’m not sure if that was meant to be about me, but I could see how some maybe get that impression. That being said, you can search through my tumblr and twitter and you will discover that I have not said anything derogatory about Alicia. I’m not a fan of hers merely because I don’t haven’t been that interested in her work thus far.  I have nothing against her personally. I don’t believe in belittling other women, and I try not to engage it. I’m not always perfect, but I try to live up to my own standards and morals.
> 
> I truly am happy for Michael, and it hurts to have people believe that is somehow a lie. I’ve not been one of the fans who have bashed him or hope his films do poorly. I always support him. He’s an amazing actor, and an even better person. I’ve been lucky enough to meet him on a few occasions, and he’s been nothing but gracious and generous with his time. I have no reason to wish him ill, and every reason to wish him well.
> 
> I’ve looked at the pictures that have come out today, and it is obvious to me that they are both very happy. In a world in which happiness is not always abundant, I always celebrate it. As I’ve said elsewhere, I wish them both joy in each other and in the life they’ve chosen to build together. Nothing but the best, always.
> 
> I hope the same for everyone in here.



I believe that was a reference to Simone.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> My first post here, but I imagine some of you know who I am from other platforms.
> 
> I first want to address what someone mentioned above about some fans doing a “180.” I’m not sure if that was meant to be about me, but I could see how some maybe get that impression. That being said, you can search through my tumblr and twitter and you will discover that I have not said anything derogatory about Alicia. I’m not a fan of hers merely because I don’t haven’t been that interested in her work thus far.  I have nothing against her personally. I don’t believe in belittling other women, and I try not to engage it. I’m not always perfect, but I try to live up to my own standards and morals.
> 
> I truly am happy for Michael, and it hurts to have people believe that is somehow a lie. I’ve not been one of the fans who have bashed him or hope his films do poorly. I always support him. He’s an amazing actor, and an even better person. I’ve been lucky enough to meet him on a few occasions, and he’s been nothing but gracious and generous with his time. I have no reason to wish him ill, and every reason to wish him well.
> 
> I’ve looked at the pictures that have come out today, and it is obvious to me that they are both very happy. In a world in which happiness is not always abundant, I always celebrate it. As I’ve said elsewhere, I wish them both joy in each other and in the life they’ve chosen to build together. Nothing but the best, always.
> 
> I hope the same for everyone in here.


Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts. I appreciate that even if you're not a fan of Alicia, you respect yourself enough to to show the same curtesy to others. That's the decency I've always seen missing in Michael's fandom. We can't all love everyone, but we must strive to respect other people's choices because they are not ours to make. 

I wish you well likewise.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Welcome  eserei27. I am very happy for them ,looks like they married on a private estate in the center of the island. 
Hola, says: "La alta seguridad que ha rodeado el enclave ha hecho pensar que la pareja se está dando el 'sí, quiero' en esta casa de campo con un estilo de arquitectura ibérica clásica e influencias moriscas. Además de piscina al aire libre, *el recinto está rodeado de naturaleza y tiene un inmenso huerto, obra de Andy Szymanowicz. "

Google translate :
The high security that has surrounded the enclave has made us think that the couple is giving themselves the 'yes, I want' in this country house with a style of classical Iberian architecture and Moorish influences. In addition to an outdoor swimming pool, the complex is surrounded by nature and has an immense orchard, by Andy Szymanowicz.

http://www.hola.com/novias/20171014100598/boda-alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender/*


----------



## eserei27

The one thing I don’t like is seeing pictures of his nephews all over the internet. Michael (and their mama, I imagine) can’t like that


----------



## Just Askin

*I know there are some repeats but...so what *
*









*
*Full credit to @-Oooranger-    Thank you , as always for sharing these HQ pics *


----------



## eserei27

And now the real question: will Michael be wearing a Hawaiian shirt to his wedding? Maybe he’ll dress it up a bit, Hawaiian shirt and Hawaiian tie


----------



## eserei27

rawr…


----------



## mollie12

http://us.hola.com/novias/20171014100599/preboda-alicia-vikander-michel-fassbender-ibiza/?viewas=amp

A couple new ones here I hadn't seen, including one of MF in very wet shorts.

Also, a lot more people on that boat than we saw in the other photos.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I believe that was a reference to Simone.


*When you try to switch from this..*
“ I believe in an attempt to create more good will PR for Alicia, in light of one of her movies getting poor reviews, and to support her at TIFF this week, someone went full ****** and pulled out of the air, this fairy tale about them getting married next month.”
“Don't do that. Don't be like the others. The man is very deliberate is what he says. There will be no wedding”
(and worse at times) 
*To This...*
“Michael and Alicia and their close friends and family are all in Ibiza now for what is likely to be a wedding, or engagement party. Stay tuned as I post updates and pics from this interesting weekend that culminates after 3 years!
If you love Michael Fassbender like I do, as a real fan, you just want him to be happy and you celebrate that happiness!”
*Nah mate, I ain’t buying it. *


----------



## eserei27

For those of us lucky enough to be in the UK:
*Episode 4 - Michael Fassbender*


----------



## eserei27

Just wanted to say that I realize that the post I originally responded to wasn't referencing me. My comments are mine alone and have nothing to do with Simone. That being said, whatever else you may think of Simone, I believe she does truly love and respect Michael. That is what all my interactions with her have indicated.


----------



## zen1965

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Esizzle

zen1965 said:


> This thread is hilarious.


Best entertainment/mess on the entire board.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> *When you try to switch from this..*
> “ I believe in an attempt to create more good will PR for Alicia, in light of one of her movies getting poor reviews, and to support her at TIFF this week, someone went full ****** and pulled out of the air, this fairy tale about them getting married next month.”
> “Don't do that. Don't be like the others. The man is very deliberate is what he says. There will be no wedding”
> (and worse at times)
> *To This...*
> “Michael and Alicia and their close friends and family are all in Ibiza now for what is likely to be a wedding, or engagement party. Stay tuned as I post updates and pics from this interesting weekend that culminates after 3 years!
> If you love Michael Fassbender like I do, as a real fan, you just want him to be happy and you celebrate that happiness!”
> *Nah mate, I ain’t buying it. *



UGH. That's exactly where she lost me. I don't care whether people accept Alicia or continue in fantasy land where Michael belongs to them. Whatever floats your boat. But lashing out like that using an offensive, derogatory term SEVERAL times was inexcusable. Like I said before, I have a special needs sister I love very much. I take great offense to use of that word. There was no need to use it.  Say Michael and Alicia are just PR. Say Alicia's an awful human being using Michael to further her career.  I don't agree but go ahead and say it if you want. But don't insult a group of special people who are innocent and have nothing to do with the fandom's arguing over the last 3 years.  You were wrong anyway.  Belittling and insulting his (now) wife for years, but now all of the sudden ready to "celebrate their happiness"?  I ain't buying it either.

But enough of that.  Today is a good day.  Congratulations to the happy couple!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> UGH. That's exactly where she lost me. I don't care whether people accept Alicia or continue in fantasy land where Michael belongs to them. Whatever floats your boat. But lashing out like that using an offensive, derogatory term SEVERAL times was inexcusable. Like I said before, I have a special needs sister I love very much. I take great offense to use of that word. There was no need to use it.  Say Michael and Alicia are just PR. Say Alicia's an awful human being using Michael to further her career.  I don't agree but go ahead and say it if you want. But don't insult a group of special people who are innocent and have nothing to do with the fandom's arguing over the last 3 years.  You were wrong anyway.  Belittling and insulting his (now) wife for years, but now all of the sudden ready to "celebrate their happiness"?  I ain't buying it either.
> 
> But enough of that.  Today is a good day.  Congratulations to the happy couple!



This 100%. 

As well as the deeply offensive words used that you highlighted, ranting about Alicia using Michael and referring to her as "what's her name", sneering at the very idea he would marry her. Let's hope that now Alicia is Michael's wife she is shown more respect.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Let's hope that now Alicia is Michael's wife she is shown more respect.




Good luck with that.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> This 100%.
> 
> As well as the deeply offensive words used that you highlighted, ranting about Alicia using Michael and referring to her as "what's her name", sneering at the very idea he would marry her. Let's hope that now Alicia is Michael's wife she is shown more respect.


I’m not going to hold my breath, but I do hope they go away and stop pretending they are his fans.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> This 100%.
> 
> As well as the deeply offensive words used that you highlighted, ranting about Alicia using Michael and referring to her as "what's her name", sneering at the very idea he would marry her. Let's hope that now Alicia is Michael's wife she is shown more respect.



After all the names Alicia's been called, she's now got a new one ... Mrs. Michael Fassbender.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Allie28 said:


> After all the names Alicia's been called, she's now got a new one ... Mrs. Michael Fassbender.



 Let’s let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Just wanted to say that I realize that the post I originally responded to wasn't referencing me. My comments are mine alone and have nothing to do with Simone. That being said, whatever else you may think of Simone, I believe she does truly love and respect Michael. That is what all my interactions with her have indicated.


The thing I don’t get is how someone can respect someone they believe to be lying and manipulating their fans. Love yes, respect no. If I thought Michael was capable of the stuff these so called leading fan sites would have us believe, I’d actually find it quite hard to watch him. I’ve never had issue with people disliking Alicia or Michael for that matter. However, some of the stuff being spewed across the fandom is out and out disgusting. It’s not healthy. There is one site I won’t go near anymore because it makes me sad that grown women can speak and behave in such away. Makes me even sadder that people feel they had to follow one narrative their then post on other platforms expressing a completely different point of view about Michael. 
Anyway for me this weekend is out love and happiness. Love seeing thier friends and family around them. Good attracts good.


----------



## Esizzle

Jesus you guys went off on Simone because she did not agree with you. Now you are going off on her because she is agreeing with you?  Can she live?

She is just enjoying the show like the rest of us.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’m not going to hold my breath, but I do hope they go away and stop pretending they are his fans.



Sad but true... the hate, spite and bitterness is ugly. 

Stuff them though - love is to be celebrated - congratulations Mr & Mrs Fassbender [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Allie28

A bunch of pics dated Oct. 10 leaving France for Spain... Michael looking especially buff in these...  











http://www.justjared.com/2017/10/14...spotted-at-airport-ahead-of-possible-wedding/


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lots of pictures of Michael and Alicia arriving at an airport in France on October 10th. 

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...tted-at-airport-ahead-of-possible-wedding-08/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> A bunch of pics dated Oct. 10 leaving France for Spain... Michael looking especially buff in these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2017/10/14...spotted-at-airport-ahead-of-possible-wedding/



He sure does! Buff and very happy too [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Allie28

Jinx Caroline-Mathilda!  Looks like we posted the same thing at the same time!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Allie28 said:


> Jinx Caroline-Mathilda!  Looks like we posted the same thing at the same time!


HAHA!!! I just saw that.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> LOL come on!! You knew the super secret wedding wasnt going to be super secret at all. Michael and Alicia released the news last month themselves. I am loving all the pap pics and them putting on a show for the cameras. Wanna bet if we will get released pics of the ceremony and reception too?! Id go in for whole $1. hahahah
> 
> I just hope Michael made the famewh*re sign a prenup! His career is all flops and Alicia's first boyfriend Harvey isnt going to be able to get her roles or fashion contracts anymore.


At this point they might as well show us the invitations!! I would actually appreciate that, LMAO!!! This is so laughable and stupid. She actually was supposed to be at some South Korean film festival yesterday, whoops!! 

And have you ever seen a groom looking this disheveled??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More. They look very stylish. Maybe we should have one thread now?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mollie12

I'm 99% sure that Lyndsay Marshall is in two of these newest photos.  There's also a woman who looks like Melanie Laurent bu probably isn't her.


----------



## mchris55

The airport pics in post # 27977 are from 10/10 why are they showing this 4 days later??!! This is just sad, how bad is it, because these pics are not making it better.


----------



## eserei27

I don't think combining their threads is a good idea. They are still individual people, and their are people out there that may by fans of one but not the other. Just my two cents.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> I'm 99% sure that Lyndsay Marshall is in two of these newest photos.  There's also a woman who looks like Melanie Laurent bu probably isn't her.


The Melanie lookalike is probably Vincent Cassel’s sister, maybe?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> I don't think combining their threads is a good idea. They are still individual people, and their are people out there that may by fans of one but not the other. Just my two cents.


That’s very well and good, but we end up posting pictures of them TOGETHER in two different places. It doesn’t matter if you are fans of one and not the other, you still see them going about their lives with each other.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> The airport pics in post # 27977 are from 10/10 why are they showing this 4 days later??!! This is just sad, how bad is it, because these pics are not making it better.


HAHAHA I am just so entertained. This is the best. I am honestly so looking forward to more now. Wedding outfits? Menu? Honeymoon? Cant wait!!

By the way do you think it was Michael or Alicia who had the task of calling Harvey and rescinding the invite? Or was it Alicia's mom's friend that had to call him. She has his number right? Oh Also where are Alicia's parents? Did they get an invite?


----------



## mchris55

It DOES matter. Let people define themselves . Everyone can define their own tastes.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> It DOES matter. Let people define themselves . Everyone can define their own tastes.


Someone's trying to make them the new Brad and Angelina HAHAHA. Harvey tried it and it didnt work. Stop trying to make fetch happen.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> HAHAHA I am just so entertained. This is the best. I am honestly so looking forward to more now. Wedding outfits? Menu? Honeymoon? Cant wait!!
> 
> By the way do you think it was Michael or Alicia who had the task of calling Harvey and rescinding the invite? Or was it Alicia's mom's friend that had to call him. She has his number right? Oh Also where are Alicia's parents? Did they get an invite?


LMAO!!!! I am definitely into the menu!! Harvey can give us a play by play despite not being there. This is sadly desperate and pathetic.


----------



## Allie28

Most celeb couples get a joint thread here after they're married.  It's been that way for years.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Someone's trying to make them the new Brad and Angelina HAHAHA. Harvey tried it and it didnt work. Stop trying to make fetch happen.


LOL!!! These people are soooo effing stupid.


----------



## Esizzle

Well sure go ahead and make a Mr and Mrs Fassbender thread. More entertainment for me. Its going to be exhausting commenting on both of their stupidity and flop movies at the same time but I guess I just have to do what I have to.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> LMAO!!!! I am definitely into the menu!! Harvey can give us a play by play despite not being there. This is sadly desperate and pathetic.


Harvey probably gave them the idea to have a "private" ceremony and then a public party after with paps invited. Hope they got some alcohol and snacks too. Michael seems like a considerate host who would take care of the paps he invited to his super secret wedding.


----------



## eserei27

Allie28 said:


> Most celeb couples get a joint thread here after they're married.  It's been that way for years.



I was't aware of that. I think that policy is really misguided. Even married couples do things separately. They have separate projects, separate hobbies, etc. Obviously, I understand that married people do things together, and that there will be many pics of them together. But it's been that way for years, and they've still had two separate threads.

But whatever. There's still always the option of scrolling past things that don't interest me.


----------



## mollie12

LMAO Weinstein and his lawyers have been trying to quash the reporting on him for MONTHS.  Couple that with TWC's years-long financial problems and people STILL think he had anything to do with this?  He couldn't give less of a **** about these two and their so-called PR problems.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I think he’s more concerned about keeping his sorry bum out of jail...


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> I was't aware of that. I think that policy is really misguided. Even married couples do things separately. They have separate projects, separate hobbies, etc. Obviously, I understand that married people do things together, and that there will be many pics of them together. But it's been that way for years, and they've still had two separate threads.
> 
> But whatever. There's still always the option of scrolling past things that don't interest me.



Yeah, if you look at the thread list, the celeb couples have joint threads. Kim and Kanye, Beyonce and Jayz, etc. Even couples who are separated or divorced (Brad and Angelina, Jen and Ben Affleck) still have a joint thread.  I wouldn't think Michael and Alicia would be an exception.  We'll see.


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> LMAO Weinstein and his lawyers have been trying to quash the reporting on him for MONTHS.  Couple that with TWC's years-long financial problems and people STILL think he had anything to do with this?  He couldn't give less of a **** about these two and their so-called PR problems.


I think it’s disgusting that people would constantly refer to that rapist on this thread as though it’s a joke. No wonder he got away with it for so long. I guess some people really are blinded.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


>




lol, I'd watch it.


----------



## threadbender

I hope it is OK to ask this. I am relatively new to this forum area. I am exploring many threads. On this one, I have noticed a lot of, let's say, less than flattering comments regarding Michael Fassbender. Keep in mind, I know the name and a few films but not much more.  Just wondering what is so terrible about him. Over 1800 pages but I can go back aways if I should.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> lol, I'd watch it.


Snap


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Allie28 said:


> lol, I'd watch it.


No me. It would be a waste of their talents.


----------



## Just Askin

carlpsmom said:


> I hope it is OK to ask this. I am relatively new to this forum area. I am exploring many threads. On this one, I have noticed a lot of, let's say, less than flattering comments regarding Michael Fassbender. Keep in mind, I know the name and a few films but not much more.  Just wondering what is so terrible about him. Over 1800 pages but I can go back aways if I should.


Long story short..nothings terrible about him. He’s great. Unfortunately some people developed issues when he started dating his now wife so they constantly trash him. Not sure how that works but fortunately it’s only the same few people so they are easy enough to ignore.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Harvey probably gave them the idea to have a "private" ceremony and then a public party after with paps invited. Hope they got some alcohol and snacks too. Michael seems like a considerate host who would take care of the paps he invited to his super secret wedding.


LMAO!! We laugh and make jokes about the subject matter . I say bring it on!!! Who doesn't like laughing??


----------



## threadbender

Just Askin said:


> Long story short..nothings terrible about him. He’s great. Unfortunately some people developed issues when he started dating his now wife so they constantly trash him. Not sure how that works but fortunately it’s only the same few people so they are easy enough to ignore.


Thank you!


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> I think it’s disgusting that people would constantly refer to that rapist on this thread as though it’s a joke. No wonder he got away with it for so long. I guess some people really are blinded.


But it wasnt a problem when she was working with him?


----------



## Esizzle

Oh my god Alicia needs to keep her dull self far away from the future princess. Michael can play Harry though. That would be good.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




LOL - Alicia is way too pretty to play her as is Michael for the Harry role. They should be so lucky!


----------



## Esizzle

LOL Alicia is also probably too orange to play a biracial woman. Though she does have experience in whitewashing a biracial character so maybe she will fit. Still she should stay far away from Megan. Megan is too beautiful for that crap.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


>




sadly, I think that ship has sailed. Michael's a tad too old to convincingly play Prince Harry.


----------



## eserei27

I'm very glad Steve McQueen was able to make it to the wedding celebrations. Michael always credits him as the one who made his career (he even said this very recently in on of those BBC radio interviews, I think). I would love to see them collaborate on something again soon. I really do think Steve brings out the best in Michael.


----------



## eserei27

Also wondering from those lucky enough to see The Snowman already: what did you think? It's getting brutalized in reviews, but I do think that tends to be the trend these days. Either something is a "masterpiece" or the "the best piece of film making in years" or it's absolute crap. Seems to be no middle ground anymore.

Anyway, this is not really my genre, so I hadn't been looking forward to it as much for the story as I have been just as an opportunity to see Michael practice his craft again. He's never disappointed me on that front, and I doubt he will this time. But I was hoping the movie would defy my expectations.


----------



## Allie28

carlpsmom said:


> I hope it is OK to ask this. I am relatively new to this forum area. I am exploring many threads. On this one, I have noticed a lot of, let's say, less than flattering comments regarding Michael Fassbender. Keep in mind, I know the name and a few films but not much more.  Just wondering what is so terrible about him. Over 1800 pages but I can go back aways if I should.



Welcome!  

There's nothing terrible about him. He's one of the most gifted actors of his generation!  And by most accounts from people who know him or have met him, a very nice, down-to-earth man.  It's just that whenever a handsome actor settles down with one woman, things in their fandom get a little nutty.  To say the least!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Also wondering from those lucky enough to see The Snowman already: what did you think? It's getting brutalized in reviews, but I do think that tends to be the trend these days. Either something is a "masterpiece" or the "the best piece of film making in years" or it's absolute crap. Seems to be no middle ground anymore.
> 
> Anyway, this is not really my genre, so I hadn't been looking forward to it as much for the story as I have been just as an opportunity to see Michael practice his craft again. He's never disappointed me on that front, and I doubt he will this time. But I was hoping the movie would defy my expectations.


I posted about it on Friday. Post no: 27895.  Obviously without spoilers as I appreciate many haven’t seen it yet.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> I posted about it on Friday. Post no: 27895.  Obviously without spoilers as I appreciate many haven’t seen it yet.


thank you!


----------



## baewatch

eserei27 said:


> Also wondering from those lucky enough to see The Snowman already: what did you think? It's getting brutalized in reviews


Watched a film reviewer on Irish tv saying that she got lost in the film which had too many back stories. She gave it a 3/5 while singing MFs prayses


----------



## baewatch

Here's hoping Alicia's mom's friend got an invite!


----------



## aprilmayjune

baewatch said:


> Here's hoping Alicia's mom's friend got an invite!



Why does vulture dislike her so much? I've never been able to figure it out but it seems personal


----------



## baewatch

Vulture? Are you referring to me?
It better not be 
It's a joke lighten up ...its the weekend


----------



## Esizzle

baewatch said:


> Vulture? Are you referring to me?
> It better not be
> It's a joke lighten up ...its the weekend


Vulture is the magazine that talked about Alicia’s moms friend.


----------



## anitalilac

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3852213
> 
> View attachment 3852214


Mmmmm


----------



## pearlyqueen

baewatch said:


> Watched a film reviewer on Irish tv saying that she got lost in the film which had too many back stories. She gave it a 3/5 while singing MFs prayses



I saw it last night; I'd say 3/5 is fair. It's biggest weakness IMO was very confused editing - it looks like chunks have been removed at a very late stage, especially the ending, which makes it difficult to flow smoothly. One of the most dramatic scenes from the trailer was also cut...

Supporting characters are not properly developed, particularly J.K. Simmons character which was a waste as he loomed large in the book and an actor of his calibre could have really gone to town! 

But the acting was good and the cinematography was spectacular. 

Ultimately there is so much material in the book that a 2 hour film can't possibly do justice to - I feel it would have fared much better as a TV mini- series.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I saw it last night; I'd say 3/5 is fair. It's biggest weakness IMO was very confused editing - it looks like chunks have been removed at a very late stage, especially the ending, which makes it difficult to flow smoothly. One of the most dramatic scenes from the trailer was also cut...
> 
> Supporting characters are not properly developed, particularly J.K. Simmons character which was a waste as he loomed large in the book and an actor of his calibre could have really gone to town!
> 
> But the acting was good and the cinematography was spectacular.
> 
> Ultimately there is so much material in the book that a 2 hour film can't possibly do justice to - I feel it would have fared much better as a TV mini- series.


I agree it seems to be the editing is an issue.


----------



## JaneWT

I saw The Snowman yesterday, too.  I would give it 2 out of 5 and absolutely categorically insist that the editing is not to blame.  Thelma Schoonmaker worked on The Snowman, FFS - a hero of mine!  I was pinning my hopes on her - along with Alfredson and the scriptwriters - being able to turn that pig's ear of a plot into something coherent and compelling for the screen.  Alas, it was beyond even her capabilities.  

The sole 'blame' for this film not being good - and it isn't, there is no way of sugar-coating that pill - is whoever commissioned the film in the first place, because as I have said numerous times on this board, it is impossible
to successfully shoehorn that convoluted book into a 2 hour film.

The only aspect of the film that I wouldn't blame on the source material is the music, "Hey, this is where you are supposed to feel scared so here are some ominous strings playing very loudly!"

Michael was fine.  He certainly managed to convey the sense of a world-weary, drink-addled detective, but his character had no back story for the benefit of those unfamiliar with Harry Hole, so there was little more he could do.  

I haven't read any reviews (not even those posted on this website) and I'm not going to read any, but I know they have been negative but I admit I was still hoping for the best, despite my massive reservations.  Such a shame.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic from Friday




Very cute - Michael with Alicia hugging his dad Josef [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## zen1965

I am surprised at this continuous stream of pap pics. This is as bad as the Kartrashians. I thought he'd have more class.


----------



## baewatch

Esizzle said:


> Vulture is the magazine that talked about Alicia’s moms friend.


Hahah okay! Thanks


----------



## baewatch

I hope some people got a laugh at my expense! Haha


----------



## scarlet555

Omg why is Fassy stooping to pap shots?  Has it really gone downhills for him that he must exchange his dignity for this clown show?  Secret ceremony and not even one fake  blurry shot!?  Not even one?  Seriously?  Who is is bad advisor?  Love this guy but this showmance has really done something weird to him.

Makes me think he needs a beard.  Are there rumors about him?


----------



## logansrun

Ahh how sweet. Nice decoy for the Weinstein girl. Now I know how she got all those films, the LV contract and the Oscar. I wish them all the luck in the world. Let’s hope all the rumours about him constantly cheating on her the minute he’s out of her sight are fibs too...yeah right.


----------



## scarlet555

logansrun said:


> Ahh how sweet. Nice decoy for the Weinstein girl. Now I know how she got all those films, the LV contract and the Oscar. I wish them all the luck in the world.



I wasn't sure if she was a Weinstein girl because she looks so boring and her face looks so boyish, and she is not known for her body nor her acting.


----------



## logansrun

scarlet555 said:


> I wasn't sure if she was a Weinstein girl because she looks so boring and her face looks so boyish, and she is not known for her body nor her acting.




Oh yes. She most definitely is. But of course,  like all the other HW stars, she probably knew  nothing of his disgusting antics. Wink wink.


----------



## Flatsy

Oh I see the wedding has gotten certain people all wound up and inspired them to come here to lash out.    It's ok, you guys.  Your fantasies were never going to come true anyway.

Anyway, mazel tov to the happy couple!  Presuming that they did actually get married.  I keep waiting for some actual confirmation!  And I'm still amazed that The Sun was actually right about something.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The picture when we first knew he was smitten!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And the image where we suspected yesterday’s happy news!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Flatsy said:


> Oh I see the wedding has gotten certain people all wound up and inspired them to come here to lash out.    It's ok, you guys.  Your fantasies were never going to come true anyway.
> 
> Anyway, mazel tov to the happy couple!  Presuming that they did actually get married.  I keep waiting for some actual confirmation!  And I'm still amazed that The Sun was actually right about something.


I don’t think we’re going to get confirmation until they show up somewhere.


----------



## logansrun

Flatsy said:


> Oh I see the wedding has gotten certain people all wound up and inspired them to come here to lash out.    It's ok, you guys.  Your fantasies were never going to come true anyway.
> 
> Anyway, mazel tov to the happy couple!  Presuming that they did actually get married.  I keep waiting for some actual confirmation!  And I'm still amazed that The Sun was actually right about something.




I love how you acolytes adore the exceptional talents of the new Mrs Fassbender. I’m sure she garnered all her success because of her astonishing talent, extraordinarily charismatic personality, sexy voluptuous body which is countered so admirably by her phenomenal moral fortitude. I’m sure she’s a great example to all ambitious young women and, of course, the feminist course. Definitely one of our more admiral sisters in the on going battle for equality.


----------



## Flatsy

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t think we’re going to get confirmation until they show up somewhere.


Confirmation from them, no.  But at least a People Magazine story reporting that the wedding took place.  They are really keeping it on tight lockdown.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Flatsy said:


> Confirmation from them, no.  But at least a People Magazine story reporting that the wedding took place.  They are really keeping it on tight lockdown.


I mean they will have their wedding rings on, not that they are going to comment on it. He doesn’t know anything about it...big smile.


----------



## logansrun

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I mean they will have their wedding rings on, not that they are going to comment on it. He doesn’t know anything about it...big smile.


 Ahh...aren’t they just adorable. Michael and his door mat.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## logansrun

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>



Oh hello! long time no see. Glad to see you’re still supporting the moral feminist cause.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> Oh I see the wedding has gotten certain people all wound up and inspired them to come here to lash out.    It's ok, you guys.  Your fantasies were never going to come true anyway.
> 
> Anyway, mazel tov to the happy couple!  Presuming that they did actually get married.  I keep waiting for some actual confirmation!  And I'm still amazed that The Sun was actually right about something.



Lol... no surprise huh? Must be a smack in the face for those people desperately in denial that Michael had found the love of his life in Alicia.

They were married yesterday - Alicia is Michael's wife and I'm thrilled for them [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## logansrun

Caroline-Mathilda said:


>





pearlyqueen said:


> Lol... no surprise huh? Must be a smack in the face for those people desperately in denial that Michael had found the love of his life in Alicia.
> 
> They were married yesterday - Alicia is Michael's wife and I'm thrilled for them [emoji7][emoji7]




Oh no. You misconstrue.  I never had an issue with them as a couple. I have an issue with women like her getting the come up by means which many of you, I am sure, are glad is decriminalised in many countries and her behaving like she did it through sheer talent and passing herself off as some kind of  superior, pristine auteur. Along with people supporting thus enabling that atrocious behaviour.


----------



## scarlet555

logansrun said:


> Oh yes. She most definitely is. But of course,  like all the other HW stars, she probably knew  nothing of his disgusting antics. Wink wink.



It would certainly explain her rapid rise to fame in the US.


----------



## scarlet555

logansrun said:


> Ahh...aren’t they just adorable. Michael and his door mat.



I swear I heard she was his beard


----------



## logansrun

scarlet555 said:


> It would certainly explain her rapid rise to fame in the US.



It most certainly does and it’s annoying how many of people on this site are ok with it.


----------



## logansrun

scarlet555 said:


> I swear I heard she was his beard


No, I think he’s straight, but adventurous. I think she just wants to be famous at any cost.


----------



## logansrun

logansrun said:


> No, I think he’s straight, but adventurous. I think she just wants to be famous at any cost. It’s kinda of sad really, but it sets a dangerous example for many men and women.


----------



## Esizzle

zen1965 said:


> I am surprised at this continuous stream of pap pics. This is as bad as the Kartrashians. I thought he'd have more class.


Just as desperate as the kartrashians but not nearly as famous. Hahahaha!


----------



## logansrun

Esizzle said:


> Just as desperate as the kartrashians but not nearly as famous. Hahahaha!



I have more respect for the kartrashians. At least they’re what it says on the tin.  Unlike Mr and Mrs Fassbender.


----------



## Esizzle

logansrun said:


> I have more respect for the kartrashians. At least they’re what it says on the tin.  Unlike Mr and Mrs Fassbender.


At least the kartrashians use People or TMZ for their exclusives. Michael and Alicia have to resort to The Sun!! Hahahah super secret wedding but putting on a show for all the paps. Can’t wait to see pics of their super secret honeymoon


----------



## Allie28

http://entertainment.ie/celebrity-g...ender-is-reportedly-off-the-market/398240.htm

Not just the women in Ireland, lol.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> It would certainly explain her rapid rise to fame in the US.


She is definitely one of Harvey’s girls. Notice how she hasn’t said anything about his antics? She Has been in contact with him as recently as August of his year.


----------



## scarlet555

Just assume we don't like a celebrity if we don't agree with you! Or we are haters.  Can't question anything cause u a hater.


----------



## logansrun

Esizzle said:


> At least the kartrashians use People or TMZ for their exclusives. Michael and Alicia have to resort to The Sun!! Hahahah super secret wedding but putting on a show for all the paps. Can’t wait to see pics of their super secret honeymoon




I know, it’s too pathetic for words. I wonder what will happen to her now Weinstein is out of the picture. You know she can’t rely purely on her acting talent and let’s fact her husband isn’t exactly a headliner. I suppose she can always go back to Sweden, or just pump out babies while Fassbender continues his  acting... cough cough...exploits.


----------



## logansrun

Allie28 said:


> http://entertainment.ie/celebrity-g...ender-is-reportedly-off-the-market/398240.htm
> 
> Not just the women in Ireland, lol.



Well...technically he’s off the market. We’ll see how that pans out.


----------



## scarlet555

Do the kardashian way
Get married
Get pregnant
Get divorced 
Get married


----------



## logansrun

Esizzle said:


> She is definitely one of Harvey’s girls. Notice how she hasn’t said anything about his antics? She Has been in contact with him as recently as August of his year.



If she does say something, it’ll probably be something anodyne like how shocked and appalled she is. 



scarlet555 said:


> Do the kardashian way
> Get married
> Get pregnant
> Get divorced
> Get married



Spot on. How many years? I give it ten tops and that’s being generous.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> Do the kardashian way
> Get married
> Get pregnant
> Get divorced
> Get married


Since Harvey isn’t around to advise Alicia anymore I think we should step up. 

Get pregnant soon. Announce pregnancy and hopefully have a visible bump by the time TR promo rolls around. Distract people from failure reviews.


----------



## logansrun

Esizzle said:


> Since Harvey isn’t around to advise Alicia anymore I think we should step up.
> 
> Get pregnant soon. Announce pregnancy and hopefully have a visible bump by the time TR promo rolls around. Distract people from failure reviews.




Good strategy.


----------



## missmoimoi

logansrun said:


> Oh yes. She most definitely is. But of course,  like all the other HW stars, she probably knew  nothing of his disgusting antics. Wink wink.



Other recent Weinstein girls?  Who?  Let me guess [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## logansrun

Also, I think there might be something  afoot with Woody Allen check out Twitter. These actors are so full of it.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I saw The Snowman yesterday, too.  I would give it 2 out of 5 and absolutely categorically insist that the editing is not to blame.  Thelma Schoonmaker worked on The Snowman, FFS - a hero of mine!  I was pinning my hopes on her - along with Alfredson and the scriptwriters - being able to turn that pig's ear of a plot into something coherent and compelling for the screen.  Alas, it was beyond even her capabilities.
> 
> The sole 'blame' for this film not being good - and it isn't, there is no way of sugar-coating that pill - is whoever commissioned the film in the first place, because as I have said numerous times on this board, it is impossible
> to successfully shoehorn that convoluted book into a 2 hour film.
> 
> The only aspect of the film that I wouldn't blame on the source material is the music, "Hey, this is where you are supposed to feel scared so here are some ominous strings playing very loudly!"
> 
> Michael was fine.  He certainly managed to convey the sense of a world-weary, drink-addled detective, but his character had no back story for the benefit of those unfamiliar with Harry Hole, so there was little more he could do.
> 
> I haven't read any reviews (not even those posted on this website) and I'm not going to read any, but I know they have been negative but I admit I was still hoping for the best, despite my massive reservations.  Such a shame.


Hmmm . I’m gonna watch it again this week. I’ll think on it some more.


----------



## mchris55

Err, umm, surely SPICY!!! When I have a moment to really go through it all,  I will be entertained. Are there not rules for a marriage in Spain? Just the production of the the receipts will kill me. Are you not entertained, is that not why you are here??!! LMAO!!!

Oh hi Mr. Jonas and Ms. Turner on a NFL Sunday, good for you.


----------



## logansrun

mchris55 said:


> Err, umm, surely SPICY!!! When I have a moment to really go through it all,  I will be entertained. Are there not rules for a marriage in Spain? Just the production of the the receipts will kill me. Are you not entertained, is that not why you are here??!! LMAO!!!




What do you mean by rules? Surely it doesn’t matter where they get married. They’re married. Aren’t they?


----------



## mchris55

logansrun said:


> What do you mean by rules? Surely it doesn’t matter where they get married. They’re married. Aren’t they?


I have no idea because the rules are different for non Spain residents. No matter the answer, it is a logical question don't you think?


----------



## logansrun

mchris55 said:


> I have no idea because the rules are different for non Spain residents. No matter the answer, it is a logical question don't you think?



Oh yes. Definitely, but I hope they are married, or it would have been a wasted trip for the paps.


----------



## Esizzle

I wonder what country they got their marriage license in?


----------



## logansrun

Esizzle said:


> I wonder what country they got their marriage license in?




Hmmmmm.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Of course there are no rules for marriage in Spain, marriage??? what is this??, perhaps we could learn of you, civilized people, but what do we know? We are Euro trash, no?...
Uhmmm let me think...of course,¡¡¡¡ marriage¡¡¡¡ is this thing that can do the gay like  straight  people in Spain since 2005¡¡¡¡
Sorry for the confusion, we are a poor, uncultivated people...


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> I saw it last night; I'd say 3/5 is fair. It's biggest weakness IMO was very confused editing - it looks like chunks have been removed at a very late stage, especially the ending, which makes it difficult to flow smoothly. One of the most dramatic scenes from the trailer was also cut...



A Norwegian article that might shed some light on the editing issues for the Snowman here.
(Found the translation on tumblr here)



> We had too little time to film in Norway. We did not get the whole story, and when we got to the editing, we realized that we had a lot missing. It’s like when you have a big puzzle, and then there are pieces missing that stop you from seeing the whole picture.”
> 
> He estimates that between ten and fifteen percent of scenes were missing when they started editing. That made their work difficult. The solution was to do reshoots in London.
> 
> “It happened very abruptly. We suddenly got the message that ‘now we have money and can do reshoots in London’


----------



## logansrun

lunadeagosto said:


> Of course there are no rules for marriage in Spain, marriage??? what is this??, perhaps we could learn of you, civilized people, but what do we know? We are Euro trash, no?...
> Uhmmm let me think...of course,¡¡¡¡ marriage¡¡¡¡ is this thing that can do the gay like  straight  people in Spain since 2005¡¡¡¡
> Sorry for the confusion, we are a poor, uncultivated people...





It was just a question.


----------



## mchris55

You tell a joke it and it becomes a problem. You ask a question and it becomes a problem. With all the problems that women face everyday ...dealing with superiors and subordinates at work, dealing with trying to enrich themselves with extended education, dealing with their children, and housework, and whatever else,  why do women have to go to an entertainment message board for "down time" and be told what they are supposed to think and who they are?


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Of course there are no rules for marriage in Spain, marriage??? what is this??, perhaps we could learn of you, civilized people, but what do we know? We are Euro trash, no?...
> Uhmmm let me think...of course,¡¡¡¡ marriage¡¡¡¡ is this thing that can do the gay like  straight  people in Spain since 2005¡¡¡¡
> Sorry for the confusion, we are a poor, uncultivated people...


Some are so far gone they don’t even realise when they are being insulting.


----------



## Just Askin

*I spy with my little eye...Lyndsey Marshal *
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

...Daniel Emerson 


(He’s actually quite hot in RL)


----------



## Just Askin

*Magnus..*
*

*


----------



## logansrun

Just Askin said:


> *Magnus..*
> *
> View attachment 3853211
> *



Nice try.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Any sign of James McAvoy, Domhnall Gleason, or any of their other frequent coworkers?


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Any sign of James McAvoy, Domhnall Gleason, or any of their other frequent coworkers?


James was in Philadelphia. I can see several of Michael’s close friends.


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> Any sign of James McAvoy, Domhnall Gleason, or any of their other frequent coworkers?



Michael and James don't socialise away from set, I wouldn't expect him to be there. No other co workers I've spotted apart from Lyndsey Marshal


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> James was in Philadelphia. I can see several of Michael’s close friends.



Yes many of Michael's close friends and their spouses/children are there.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes many of Michael's close friends and their spouses/children are there.


*Wait..  you mean like what happens at...A Wedding *


----------



## eserei27

Did a bunch of posts get deleted?


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Did a bunch of posts get deleted?


Yes they did.


----------



## Hackensack

Somehow I thought they would simply live together, maybe have a kid or two.  The fact that they had an old-fashioned big family wedding really delights me the more I think about it!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Somehow I thought they would simply live together, maybe have a kid or two.  The fact that they had an old-fashioned big family wedding really delights me the more I think about it!


☘️...his Mammy would’ve never forgiven him if he didn’t.


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> Did a bunch of posts get deleted?


No I see all of them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yes they did.



Indeed they did


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> ☘️...his Mammy would’ve never forgiven him if he didn’t.



His Mammy looks over the moon - her boy's settled down at last and with such a gorgeous woman


----------



## Esizzle

His mammy looks like she is praying her new daughter in law can give up the fake orange tan. 

Where are Alicia's parents? Did they get an invite? Where are the new pics?


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Somehow I thought they would simply live together, maybe have a kid or two.  The fact that they had an old-fashioned big family wedding really delights me the more I think about it!



I know what you mean.  They could have continued living and traveling together for years. They didn't have to get married, even if she were pregnant.  I guess he (or they) are a little more old-fashioned than I thought!  Or they just really wanted to be married!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I know what you mean.  They could have continued living and traveling together for years. They didn't have to get married, even if she were pregnant.  I guess he (or they) are a little more old-fashioned than I thought!  Or they just really wanted to be married!



I think they really really wanted to be married - they still look head over heels and totally engrossed in each other after 3 years. One big honeymoon ahead [emoji173]️


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and James don't socialise away from set, I wouldn't expect him to be there. No other co workers I've spotted apart from Lyndsey Marshal



Yeah, I think Michael and James are fans of each other's work and really enjoy working together but I don't think they're close friends.  They've both said they only see each other when filming XMen.  Their interviews are fun but they don't do many like they did for First Class.


----------



## Allie28

Michael's Wiki page was updated...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Fassbender


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That was fast. I can’t believe Michael is married; I thought I would never see the day.


----------



## Allie28

New pics of Michael and Alicia....both wearing wedding rings.






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ender-Alicia-Vikander-wear-WEDDING-RINGS.html


----------



## Allie28

More pics....









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ender-Alicia-Vikander-wear-WEDDING-RINGS.html


----------



## eserei27

This picture makes me happy


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 3853451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture makes me happy


He is sooo happy. Look at that smile.


----------



## eserei27

Here too


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The happiness is contagious. I’m like  and then ‼️


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ender-Alicia-Vikander-wear-WEDDING-RINGS.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## eserei27

I am so very happy for him. I see the excitement and joy in his face, and it makes my heart sing. I wish him and his new wife nothing but the best.


----------



## aprilmayjune

Say "Vikander-Fassbender" three times fast  

i mean we're going to have plenty of time to practice but it's still quite the challenge


----------



## gingerglory

His smiles are Irish authentic. Only a true Irish man is smiling and sitting on the beach like that after the wedding.  I'm really happy for him and wish the newly weds the very best.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> His smiles are Irish authentic. Only a true Irish man is smiling and sitting on the beach like that after the wedding.  I'm really happy for him and wish the newly weds the very best.


Cigar in hand but not lit for hours . Little ones crawling around..luv a proper wedding


----------



## readingnook

http://video.dailymail.co.uk/video/...466894531/640x360_MP4_5574396776466894531.mp4

Daily Mail has vid.  Love that "We pay cash for videos" advert at the end.

And Christian is still taking pictures...


----------



## baewatch

I'm super happy for him. Its hard to believe it! Good luck to them anyway!


----------



## baewatch

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 3853451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture makes me happy


I don't think he could smile any harder


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> http://video.dailymail.co.uk/video/...466894531/640x360_MP4_5574396776466894531.mp4
> 
> Daily Mail has vid.  Love that "We pay cash for videos" advert at the end.
> 
> And Christian is still taking pictures...



He is the official cameraman for the wedding? [emoji1]

Very happy for the newlyweds. Next year today - little shark(s) [emoji64]？


----------



## Vlad

Oi, resident admin here.

Look, I appreciate your undying love and devotion for Mr Fassbender. Yet, for the love of everything decent in this world, quit hammering the report button each time someone says something mean about his wife (whoever that may be, I don't care) or him or his dog. Or cat. Or domesticated beaver (which he may or may not have, I don't care).

Use the ignore list, it's your friend. We are not going to go ahead and start banning people over disagreements in this thread. Let's all just please try and get along. 

Thanks!


----------



## Elizabethbennet

Vlad said:


> Oi, resident admin here.
> 
> Look, I appreciate your undying love and devotion for Mr Fassbender. Yet, for the love of everything decent in this world, quit hammering the report button each time someone says something mean about his wife (whoever that may be, I don't care) or him or his dog. Or cat. Or domesticated beaver (which he may or may not have, I don't care).
> 
> Use the ignore list, it's your friend. We are not going to go ahead and start banning people over disagreements in this thread. Let's all just please try and get along.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Esizzle

Omg new pap stroll pics. This has got to be the tackiest super secret wedding ever. Love it D list attention status. 

Where are they going on their super secret honeymoon?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I'm still like this!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oops, I didn't mean to post that twice.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Omg new pap stroll pics. This has got to be the tackiest super secret wedding ever. Love it D list attention status.
> 
> Where are they going on their super secret honeymoon?



What I love is that this is the same person who refused to campaign for 12YAS and let Leto beat him!!!

LMAO!!!


----------



## aprilmayjune

E! confirms 

http://www.eonline.com/news/883456/michael-fassbender-and-alicia-vikander-are-married


----------



## scarlet555

The admin post is pretty funny!! Gave me a good chuckle about the mentality of puppet fans!  Ban anyone who doesn't agree with me!

Pretentious secret ceremony!


----------



## maxxout

Vlad said:


> Oi, resident admin here.
> 
> Look, I appreciate your undying love and devotion for Mr Fassbender. Yet, for the love of everything decent in this world, quit hammering the report button each time someone says something mean about his wife (whoever that may be, I don't care) or him or his dog. Or cat. Or domesticated beaver (which he may or may not have, I don't care).
> 
> Use the ignore list, it's your friend. We are not going to go ahead and start banning people over disagreements in this thread. Let's all just please try and get along.
> 
> Thanks!


This is hysterical.  From Oi to domesticated beaver. Can they domesticate one of those? Perhaps rent them out to local arborists to remove dead trees?


----------



## Esizzle

Domesticated Beaver? Michael's got one of those as of last weekend, no?


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Domesticated Beaver? Michael's got one of those as of last weekend, no?



No sure, those are actually cute, no?


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> No sure, those are actually cute, no?


You are right.


----------



## Allie28

Well, the ole boy really did it. Good for him!  I love the pics!  I love how happy he looks and how they're both hugging all their friends and family. Looks to be a real joyous occasion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Well, the ole boy really did it. Good for him!  I love the pics!  I love how happy he looks and how they're both hugging all their friends and family. Looks to be a real joyous occasion.



Yes he did!

Lovely pics of the post wedding brunch yesterday. Michael has never looked healthier or happier - both he and Alicia are so much in love, their joy is contagious! 

Much happiness (and relief!) in the Fassbender family too this weekend I'd say; Michael's family are  clearly over the moon now he's married Alicia  who is so talented and classy as well as being a beautiful sweet woman who will love and support him... and doubtless rejoicing at the prospect of them having beautiful babies [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin

Looks like this place is gonna drop to LSA standards before long...I must have missed the memo that asked us to hand decency in at the door.


----------



## Hackensack

So I'm putting useless posters on the ignore list. . . .
Just censored my comment--free speech, I suspect, only goes so far.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> He is the official cameraman for the wedding? [emoji1]
> 
> Very happy for the newlyweds. Next year today - little shark(s) [emoji64]？


Or little ballerinas!


----------



## Just Askin

*I’ve had to crop Michael’s mum and Michael’s wife out of some of these pics just so as I can have a good ogle *
*

*
*


*
*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> So I'm putting useless posters on the ignore list. . . .
> Just censored my comment--free speech, I suspect, only goes so far.



Lol - just remember "sticks and stones" etc...

Nothing can wipe the smile off my face - magical seeing Michael so happy and so in love with his wife - their happiness is contagious [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *I’ve had to crop Michael’s mum and Michael’s wife out of some of these pics just so as I can have a good ogle *
> *
> View attachment 3853971
> *
> *
> View attachment 3853973
> View attachment 3853969
> *
> *
> View attachment 3853972
> *
> *
> View attachment 3853974
> *
> *
> View attachment 3853970
> *



Haha - you naughty girl.....

Lucky Alicia Fassbender [emoji3]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Am I the only one imagining Fassy in tears saying his vows. That or grinning from ear to ear.

And... I've been looking at Fassy's fan reactions and came across these two adorable comments:

“i didn't want him to be alone, he's just too good to be alone. alicia took that fear away & it's gone forever”

“THE SHIP HAS GONE INTO ORBIT”

It's great that his fans are releasing positive energy in the universe.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Am I the only one imagining Fassy in tears saying his vows. That or grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> And... I've been looking at Fassy's fan reactions and came across these two adorable comments:
> 
> “i didn't want him to be alone, he's just too good to be alone. alicia took that fear away & it's gone forever”
> 
> “THE SHIP HAS GONE INTO ORBIT”
> 
> It's great that his fans are releasing positive energy in the universe.



Absolutely!

The vast majority of people are really made up for them - it's lovely to read so many heartfelt congratulations, love and best wishes for the newly weds [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

THAT BODY. If I didn't ADORE Alicia so much, I would be so jealous. Heck, who am I kidding I am very jealous.


----------



## Esizzle

Hey @pearlyqueen why is Michael's family experiencing relief? Did they think he was going to be a Rake About Town for the rest of his life? Ive got news for them. A ring doesnt change much.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> No sure, those are actually cute, no?


Eeh theyre not that cute. And they have an orange hue to them, just like Alicia's fake tan. 
I am sure Michael loves beavers.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> THAT BODY. If I didn't ADORE Alicia so much, I would be so jealous. Heck, who am I kidding I am very jealous.



Lol... well that's understandable but we can't begrudge her having Michael and his beautiful body all to herself can we? They are so much in love and she makes him so happy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## logansrun

Wow. Just saw the video. His friends are whiter than white! I feel sorry for Steve McQueen. So the well rounded, cosmopolitan Fassbenders only know one person of colour well? Oh dear. Not good.


----------



## logansrun

Just Askin said:


> Looks like this place is gonna drop to LSA standards before long...I must have missed the memo that asked us to hand decency in at the door.
> View attachment 3853944



Ahhh. Are we feeling triggered?


----------



## Esizzle

logansrun said:


> Wow. Just saw the video. His friends are whiter than white! I feel sorry for Steve McQueen. So the well rounded, cosmopolitan Fassbenders only know one person if colour well? Oh dear. Not good.


Does his wife count as a non-white? She tries to keep her skin very dark so she can look exotic. If you know what I mean. Sometimes she goes over and becomes orange but most of the time its dark brown


----------



## logansrun

Esizzle said:


> Does his wife count as a non-white? She tries to keep her skin very dark so she can look exotic. If you know what I mean. Sometimes she goes over and becomes orange but most of the time its dark brown



Ok one and a half. I’ll give you that. Hehehehe.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol... well that's understandable but we can't begrudge her having Michael and his beautiful body all to herself can we? They are so much in love and she makes him so happy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


He must be doing something right...she put a ring on it.


----------



## Esizzle

logansrun said:


> Ok one and a half. I’ll give you that. Hehehehe.


Haha thanks! Michael's wife is even playing a biracial character in an upcoming flop. She really believes her dark tan makes her biracial.


----------



## logansrun

Yeah. He got himself hitched to a door mat, which is great for him.  You do know there are rumours that he cheats on her every chance he gets. Oh and don’t try to dismiss them like some naive souls tried to do with the Weinstein rumours. 





Caroline-
Mathilda said:


> He must be doing something right...she put a ring on it.


----------



## logansrun

Esizzle said:


> Haha thanks! Michael's wife is even playing a biracial character in an upcoming flop. She really believes her dark tan makes her biracial.



Thanks to Harvey Weinstein,  she’s also got  some misguided souls really believing she’s a good actress.


----------



## logansrun




----------



## threadbender

I do believe in free speech and opinions are varied on subjects. I just do not understand the vitriol on this thread. Have either of them done something that is awful?


----------



## pearlyqueen

carlpsmom said:


> I do believe in free speech and opinions are varied on subjects. I just do not understand the vitriol on this thread. Have either of them done something that is awful?



Nope - they just fell in love and got married


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

carlpsmom said:


> I do believe in free speech and opinions are varied on subjects. I just do not understand the vitriol on this thread. Have either of them done something that is awful?


Alicia stole Michael. That's about it...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Look at the smile from last year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Look at the smile from last year.



I love this pic - he's bursting with love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I love this pic - he's bursting with love [emoji7][emoji7]


Okay, since you begged for more...


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia stole Michael. That's about it...


Alicia stole Michael?!?!??? From who? I wasn’t aware she was the second woman when she started dating Michael. Wow Michael lives up to his Rake About Town reputation


----------



## logansrun

carlpsmom said:


> I do believe in free speech and opinions are varied on subjects. I just do not understand the vitriol on this thread. Have either of them done something that is awful?



I am just taking the mickey out of BSers. She’s a Harvey girl. She got where she is now not due to talent, but due to Weinstein, but she carries on like butter wouldn’t melt...As for Fassbender, why play the we’re so private card, but call the paps at the drop of a hat when it suits you? Why say your having a super private wedding and then call the paps so they can make the ents pages. I’m just calling them out for what they are.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Okay, since you begged for more...



Thanks! Can never get enough of these lovebirds [emoji7]


----------



## Esizzle

logansrun said:


> I am just taking the mickey out of BSers. She’s a Harvey girl. She got where she is now not due to talent, but due to Weinstein, but she carries on like butter wouldn’t melt...As for Fassbender, why play the we’re so private card, but call the paps at the drop of a hat when it suits you? Why say your having a super private wedding and then call the paps so they can make the ents pages. I’m just calling them out for what they are.


The simpler fans of Michael buy into the privacy bs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Am I the only one imagining Fassy in tears saying his vows. That or grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> And... I've been looking at Fassy's fan reactions and came across these two adorable comments:
> 
> “i didn't want him to be alone, he's just too good to be alone. alicia took that fear away & it's gone forever”
> 
> “THE SHIP HAS GONE INTO ORBIT”
> 
> It's great that his fans are releasing positive energy in the universe.



Speaking of Michael's fans releasing positive energy... came across this Michael Fassbender Online FB post:




It has over 13,000 likes and 1,300 comments - couldn't read them all but scrolled through the first few pages:










Lovely to read so much love for the newly weds from Michael's fans [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## logansrun

Esizzle said:


> The simpler fans of Michael buy into the privacy bs.



I know. I can’t believe they’re that gullible. They really believe all that intensely private couple nonsense. They still haven’t grasped the fact that celebs (or their publicists) almost always tip off the paps about locations if they’re in need of publicity.  Wow, just wow.


----------



## logansrun

pearlyqueen said:


> Speaking of Michael's fans releasing positive energy... came across this Michael Fassbender Online FB post:
> 
> View attachment 3854087
> 
> 
> It has over 13,000 likes and 1,300 comments - couldn't read them all but scrolled through the first few pages:
> 
> View attachment 3854089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854091
> 
> 
> Lovely to read so much love for the newly weds from Michael's fans [emoji7][emoji7]




Ahh so sweet...still doesn’t take away the fact that they’re BSers. But the messages are lovely.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Alicia stole Michael?!?!??? From who? I wasn’t aware she was the second woman when she started dating Michael. Wow Michael lives up to his Rake About Town reputation



fans are not jealous of Michael because we don't want to marry the dude-so don't confuse the fans with the psychopaths who actually fantasize about being with Fassy!
It's a showmance that's why he can date and go out with anyone he likes! So what if they are married...  Ever seen the Kardashians where Kim marries Kris Humphries for like less than 90 days....  Just saying


----------



## Esizzle

Do we think the Mr and Mrs Fassbender divorce will be as super secret as the wedding was? That’s if the marriage is even legally registered anywhere.


----------



## Allie28

*Benjy Potter*‏ @BenjysBanter 4m4 minutes ago
After I broke news of engagement, here is ALL you need to know about *Michael Fassbender* and Alicia Vikander wedding

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ssbender-alicia-vikander-wedding-party-ibiza/


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Do we think the Mr and Mrs Fassbender divorce will be as super secret as the wedding was? That’s if the marriage is even legally registered anywhere.



Divorce is going to be messy and worthy of headlines, but no one would actually care by then... because Fassy would have moved on with someone else...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> *Benjy Potter*‏ @BenjysBanter 4m4 minutes ago
> After I broke news of engagement, here is ALL you need to know about *Michael Fassbender* and Alicia Vikander wedding
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ssbender-alicia-vikander-wedding-party-ibiza/



Loool... so many scoffed at Benjy's scoop but he has the last laugh [emoji23][emoji23]

Shame that mobile phones were banned at the ceremony - would love to see a pic of Michael and Alicia exchanging their wedding vows [emoji183][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes he did!
> 
> Lovely pics of the post wedding brunch yesterday. Michael has never looked healthier or happier - both he and Alicia are so much in love, their joy is contagious!
> 
> Much happiness (and relief!) in the Fassbender family too this weekend I'd say; Michael's family are  clearly over the moon now he's married Alicia  who is so talented and classy as well as being a beautiful sweet woman who will love and support him... and doubtless rejoicing at the prospect of them having beautiful babies [emoji7][emoji7]



Well, I gotta tip my hat to you today. For a long time you were the lone voice saying that this was where they were headed and you took quite a bit of ridicule for it. I'm sure it wasn't always easy but you never wavered and here we are!  Props to you!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool... so many scoffed at Benjy's scoop but he has the last laugh [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Shame that mobile phones were banned at the ceremony - would love to see a pic of Michael and Alicia exchanging their wedding vows [emoji183][emoji177][emoji177]


Yeah but he’ll probably get sacked now. They can’t have a member of staff that actually reports somewhat accurately! Benjy’s sealed his own fate at *The Scum. *


----------



## Morgane

Very happy for them!  It was expected because it was difficult to think about her trips in Ibiza in August/early September,his trip with friends as simple coincidences.  Thanks for posting the pics!
It's very nice to see McQueen too. I think other friends arrived for the ceremony.
And the place they chose for the ceremony is beautiful.




Hackensack said:


> Somehow I thought they would simply live together, maybe have a kid or two.  The fact that they had an old-fashioned big family wedding really delights me the more I think about it!


Yes,me too. I also thought theye would have just lived together. Somehow I think the most old-fashioned of the couple is really Michael 





Just Askin said:


> I think it’s disgusting that people would constantly refer to that rapist on this thread as though it’s a joke. No wonder he got away with it for so long. I guess some people really are blinded.


Alicia has a narrative that was basically set up when they were papped again after shooting TLBO. She comes out of nowhere even if she _didn't_ come out of nowhere,even if she _didn't_ have "a rapid rise". And she uses men to get ahead,obviously. At least it's what people who are actually very concerned about feminist issues say..
Other actresses have the same identical awards push,and we can even compare actresses campaigned by her studio,but Alicia remains a special snowflake. Everything about her career apparently is very strange and suspicious. So,there's this narrative made of messy delayed films that,according to some pr-savvy people,have shaped her career,secret Oscar campaigns run by Harvey for other (better) studios,fake relationships,roles that she actually got thanks to her own connections (and it's blatantly clear) but that wouldn't fit the conspiracy theories.. 

BTW,Alicia Vikander has her thread.. it's funny how those who don't want to see her name being brought up in his thread and _don't _care about her are the ones who continue to talk about her,even if it's off topic.




carlpsmom said:


> I do believe in free speech and opinions are varied on subjects. I just do not understand the vitriol on this thread. Have either of them done something that is awful?


Some people are


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Well, I gotta tip my hat to you today. For a long time you were the lone voice saying that this was where they were headed and you took quite a bit of ridicule for it. I'm sure it wasn't always easy but you never wavered and here we are!  Props to you!



Aww, thanks for your kind words Allie! 

Sticks and stones etc don't bother me especially when I have the courage of my convictions! Most of the time it's been fun here and it doesn't take much common sense or special insight to recognise that Michael and Alicia fell deeply in love 3 years ago and he was always going to marry her. I could see they were soul mates and made for each other [emoji177][emoji177]

Here's to them enjoying a long and happy marriage .. and please can they have babies soon!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hear hear  PQ knows best...since last year, and by June of this year, we were officially on wedding watch!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hear hear  PQ knows best...since last year, and by June of this year, we were officially on wedding watch!



You're too kind C-M! Blushing now...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Yeah but he’ll probably get sacked now. They can’t have a member of staff that actually reports somewhat accurately! Benjy’s sealed his own fate at *The Scum. *


LMAO   A real reporter...image that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah but he’ll probably get sacked now. They can’t have a member of staff that actually reports somewhat accurately! Benjy’s sealed his own fate at *The Scum. *



Loool - can't stand The Sun but have a soft spot for Benjy [emoji6]

Apparently the party went on until 6am - I saw a video of it and it looked awesome! What a fabulous wedding weekend  for Michael and Alicia [emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji183][emoji898]


----------



## Just Askin

*How can this not make you smile *


----------



## aprilmayjune

Okay guesses on honeymoon destinations go


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Okay guesses on honeymoon destinations go


I wonder if they’ll just stay there for a week or so.


----------



## Allie28

LMAO....


----------



## lunadeagosto

Michael in Paris, october 10th source


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> Okay guesses on honeymoon destinations go


Stay there and then go to Italy from there?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

lunadeagosto said:


> Michael in Paris, october 10th source



They must have been fitting their wedding attire in Paris?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

src: https://m.vk.com/avikanderdaily


----------



## aprilmayjune

i'm such a ****ing wuss for people smiling into kisses


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

OMG, lord have mercy! ❤️❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

More over the moon Fassy‼️

src: https://m.weibo.cn/u/2485456992


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

❤️‼️


----------



## Allie28

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> ❤️‼️



I've never seen him happier.


----------



## Allie28

LOL....







Source: AVDaily on Twitter


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Allie28 said:


> I've never seen him happier.


It looks like he’s been waiting for her and this moment his whole life. This weekend was an eye opener and literally blew my mind.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It looks like he’s been waiting for her and this moment his whole life. This weekend was an eye opener and literally blew my mind.



I know! Exactly this - and I don't think I've ever seen a couple who look as much in love as Michael and Alicia!


----------



## Esizzle

Never seen anyone else more in love? Parents, siblings, cousins, grandparents, best friends, self?!


----------



## Esizzle

Where are Michael and Mrs Fassbender going on their honeymoon? Anywhere with paparazzi!! Hope they get down to making little beavers...oops I mean little babies.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Where are Michael and Mrs Fassbender going on their honeymoon? Anywhere with paparazzi!! Hope they get down to making little beavers...oops I mean little babies.


LMAO!!!


----------



## scarlet555

Allie28 said:


> LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: AVDaily on Twitter



How  Micheal truly feels and sees his wife!!!


----------



## scarlet555

pearlyqueen said:


> I know! Exactly this - and I don't think I've ever seen a couple who look as much in love as Michael and Alicia!



How about Bella and Edward??  Lol, they probably look more in love with their bad acting than these two!!


----------



## Singra

LOL, I guess people still really hate her. 


Whoa It's been a while since I tuned into these two, never expected them to get married, good for them! I just saw the headline on google news which is a first for these two... if you're not specifically tuned into these two they barely make a splash publicity wise, guess some will use that as evidence of excessive fame-wh**ring... LOL.  

Who cares if the paps were called, in the technical sense when the wedding happened it was private and with celebs it's... pics or it didn't happen.... I can just imagine what the theories would be if there were no pics.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Michael's Hawaiian shirt analyzed by GQ:

https://www.gq.com/story/michael-fassbender-wedding-style-vacation-shirt


----------



## Hackensack

Nice interview.  Published on Vulture.com!  

http://www.vulture.com/2017/10/mich..._campaign=vulture&utm_source=tw&utm_medium=s1


----------



## Love4MK

He doesn't really do anything for me in the looks department but he sure seems like a happy little peach!


----------



## mollie12

Even if I didn't already know that interviewer doesn't care for him, I would have received that vibe from the actual interview.


----------



## readingnook

Thanks for the pics everyone!  Nice to see them enjoy time with their loved ones.  I've also seen Alicia's siblings, dad, Michael's uncle and cousins, quite a few close friends and their partners, nephews, children of friends...as traditional as you can get in a destination wedding.  I'm impressed, but not surprised, that it's so normal and not over the top (in the manner one usually regrets later on in life because it just makes you look silly).  

I wonder how many such moments we haven't seen as they navigate their privacy in a privacy-unfriendly world (that I'm benefiting from right now, obviously).  By many accounts they are comfortable being demonstrative in relative anonymity and in the company of family and friends.  People have said - "holding hands" "arms around each other" "loved up" - kind of comments.  What I mean is, they seem completely natural as if they've been doing this a long time, which they have, and I'm happy to have these photos especially if won't see actual wedding pics.  

The small yacht party in Ibiza in the summer, so noticeably celebratory even then, makes so much more sense now in retrospect, as well as Alicia's repeated return trips.  In fact, everything makes perfect sense now for me, especially Killarney.


----------



## mollie12

This was some hard partying:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pics of Michael and Alicia at the airport in Ibiza today - Alicia's mum is also with them:






















They look a little tired.... lol.... off on honeymoon I guess! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mchris55

I maybe wrong, but it doesn't look like her mother to me. They both look awful and not in a good way. And why does he have that helmet??


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I maybe wrong, but it doesn't look like her mother to me. *They both look awful and not in a good way. *And why does he have that helmut??


Too many drugs probably.


----------



## aprilmayjune

lol wow, i got a hangover just _looking _at these pics


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Too many drugs probably.


These two have allowed themselves to really be exposed. And she claims she wants a family??


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> These two have allowed themselves to really be exposed. And she claims she wants a family??


Next up: super secret pregnancy and delivery. Paps invited into the delivery room as the head crowns.


----------



## Allie28

Video from the airport....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Video from the airport....




Thanks!

Not surprised they look tired... [emoji6][emoji6]... honeymoon awaits!

They can't stop kissing either! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> lol wow, i got a hangover just _looking _at these pics


Gotta love a good wedding


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Next up: super secret pregnancy and delivery. Paps invited into the delivery room as the head crowns.


A pillow baby? Because if she can't party with him the others who can will step up. But, he does have that XMen money, that he apparently didn't spend on the old people's kegger that they had this weekend!! LMAO!!!


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3854783


I love the little ballerina style tip toe. 

They really can't keep their hands off each other since yesterday.  I was thinking they'd return to previous no touching.  But I'm thrilled!  I'm only seeing now how much it means to Michael.

I'm so happy to finally see Alicia's mom!  She was in the DM video but so blurry I missed it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

More airport pics on Just Jared:


----------



## prettyprincess

Esizzle said:


> Never seen anyone else more in love? Parents, siblings, cousins, grandparents, best friends, self?!


HAHAHA!! This is really funny!


----------



## scarlet555

*http://blindgossip.com/?p=87716#more-87716*
*The New Bogey And Bacall*

OCTOBER 17, 2017 BLIND GOSSIP LEAVE A COMMENT







[Blind Gossip] We’ve decided to stop laughing long enough to explain the change in this  celebrity relationship.

We’ve told you before that our actress was the producer’s “It Girl”, and that he is the one who had her couple up with her costar off-screen as well as on-screen to to help with marketing. When the couple tried to split, The Producer convinced them to get back together and double down on the relationship.

[The Producer] said he saw them as the new Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall or the new Spencer Tracy and Katharine Hepburn. He would give them multiple projects (individually and as a couple) and a shelf full of Oscars, but only if they both committed to the relationship. They believed he could deliver.

The couple agreed to go all in. Then, at the most inopportune time possible, all hell broke loose when The Producer ran into legal trouble.

To say they were shocked is an understatement. Everything was planned for and paid for. What about the promises made about her career/his career/their career? The Producer was even supposed to be there. They were arguing for about a week about whether or not to cancel. They knew it would look very suspicious. I really did not think that they would go through with it.

But, apparently, they did.

They’re actors. They’ll pretend. They won’t be the first faux couple in Hollywood to date/get engaged/get married/have children. But the timing around this one is just too darn funny!

Similar: The Dawn Of A New Faux Romance

Actor:

Actress:

Producer:


----------



## aprilmayjune

aww, someone went running to blindgossip already with the same fun mix of condescension and bitterness that's been allllll up in here the past few days. what a WILD coincidence


----------



## Selayang430

aprilmayjune said:


> aww, someone went running to blindgossip already with the same fun mix of condescension and bitterness that's been allllll up in here the past few days. what a WILD coincidence



I stop people looking for quantum of solace!
Weibo are mostly about Michael wide wide laugh. Many said didn’t know getting married is so so overjoyed [emoji1] [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## pearlyqueen

aprilmayjune said:


> aww, someone went running to blindgossip already with the same fun mix of condescension and bitterness that's been allllll up in here the past few days. what a WILD coincidence



LOL- hilarious! Michael marrying Alicia has hit some people very hard indeed. 
I hear one long time blogger is running a poll inviting people to give their reaction to the wedding too... Wouldn't be surprised if she was behind it.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL- hilarious! Michael marrying Alicia has hit some people very hard indeed.
> I hear one long time blogger is running a poll inviting people to give their reaction to the wedding too... Wouldn't be surprised if she was behind it.


The long time blogger, the same one we thought had done a 180, is back to the hateful spiteful stuff, boasting that she "knows" the business in a way that none of her somewhat surprised longtime correspondents can possibly do.  This one  still makes me sad; she was the first blogger I found when I went looking for more info on that guy in Jane Eyre.  Sad to see her go off the deep end.


----------



## Esizzle

www.fassinatingfassbender.com


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> The long time blogger, the same one we thought had done a 180, is back to the hateful spiteful stuff, boasting that she "knows" the business in a way that none of her somewhat surprised longtime correspondents can possibly do.  This one  still makes me sad; she was the first blogger I found when I went looking for more info on that guy in Jane Eyre.  Sad to see her go off the deep end.



So I hear; Michael marrying Alicia must have sent her over the edge, sounds like she's completely lost the plot...


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> aww, someone went running to blindgossip already with the same fun mix of condescension and bitterness that's been allllll up in here the past few days. what a WILD coincidence


Help me with this. Blind Gossip is a site that supposedly quotes statements from people in the know, right?
It does not have a single name attached to it that I could find. It opens speech marks to indicate it’s a quote but never closes them. How does that work? Are they quotes or not?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> So I hear; Michael marrying Alicia must have sent her over the edge, sounds like she's completely lost the plot...


Have you ever watched the seventies film  “Play Misty for Me” ............


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Help me with this. Blind Gossip is a site that supposedly quotes statements from people in the know, right?
> It does not have a single name attached to it that I could find. It opens speech marks to indicate it’s a quote but never closes them. How does that work? Are they quotes or not?



Well... that's what it wants its readers to believe. Fact is without sources any Tom, Dick or Harry can churn out "statements". It's just sad that gullible people give it the time of day.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Well... that's what it wants its readers to believe. Fact is without sources any Tom, Dick or Harry can churn out "statements". It's just sad that gullible people give it the time of day.


Ok. So why do people act like it’s reliable information?  I get we’re not going to get Harvard Referencing but there is absolutely nothing, no one. Are people really that gullible? That mentality is incredibly dangerous .


----------



## aprilmayjune

Just Askin said:


> Help me with this. Blind Gossip is a site that supposedly quotes statements from people in the know, right?
> It does not have a single name attached to it that I could find. It opens speech marks to indicate it’s a quote but never closes them. How does that work? Are they quotes or not?



Blindgossip is like AO3 specifically for RPF only it's all first-person POV, the writing is bad, updates are sporadic and in between you get a ton of other ficlets about fandoms you don't care about.

(Don't make me explain that one because i've already died of embarrassment that I can )


----------



## JaneWT

I wearily confess that I am increasingly saddened by all those experiencing anger at Michael's marriage, swiftly followed by denial, and choosing to express this so publicly.  Proving themselves to be vindictive, offensive and worse, they grapple like pigs in filth, desperately flinging mud at the couple, under some misguided notion that it will somehow hit them and stick.  I am saddened because it is so utterly, utterly pitiful.  

During this awful week for the movie business my admiration for Michael and Alicia has sky-rocketed.  I am so thankful that he has her by his side and that they rise above what is thrown at him.  They are the epitome of love, grace and dignity and I am overjoyed at the brilliant wedding news!


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> Blindgossip is like AO3 specifically for RPF only it's all first-person POV, the writing is bad, updates are sporadic and in between you get a ton of other ficlets about fandoms you don't care about.
> 
> (Don't make me explain that one because i've already died of embarrassment that I can )


*I get it *


*I’m quite proud that I didn’t need you to explain *


----------



## mchris55

Why do people need to be told what to think all the time? Did they ask for assistance? 

What else have they asked for? Is there a need for assistance with what clothes to wear, what foods to eat, and when to use the bathroom?


----------



## artemis09

The thing that is amusing about these blinds especially is that they completely contradict everything that is actually happening and make no sense at the same time. Like, even if we were to entertain the idea that some now-ostracized producer orchestrated this whole relationship, the guy is done career-wise, so there is literally no reason for either of them to keep up any kind of charade any longer, let alone actually get married. It's not like HW would be able to do anything for them anymore, anyway.


----------



## mollie12

artemis09 said:


> The thing that is amusing about these blinds especially is that they completely contradict everything that is actually happening and make no sense at the same time. Like, even if we were to entertain the idea that some now-ostracized producer orchestrated this whole relationship, the guy is done career-wise, so there is literally no reason for either of them to keep up any kind of charade any longer, let alone actually get married. It's not like HW would be able to do anything for them anymore, anyway.



A lot of them are saying that it's a distraction from the Weinstein scandal so that no one speculates AV is a Weinstein girl.....
...except there's literally NO ONE in the media talking about AV that way.  Just these random low-level gossipy tumblr blogs and MF stans.  Like, I've seen more speculation about Nicole Kidman than AV.  Not even Lainey is suggesting that, and she went after Blake Lively/Gretchen Mol.  Where's the story supposed to be, exactly?


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> A lot of them are saying that it's a distraction from the Weinstein scandal so that no one speculates AV is a Weinstein girl.....
> ...except there's literally NO ONE in the media talking about AV that way.  Just these random low-level gossipy tumblr blogs and MF stans.  Like, I've seen more speculation about Nicole Kidman than AV.  Not even Lainey is suggesting that, and she went after Blake Lively/Gretchen Mol.  Where's the story supposed to be, exactly?


Couple that with the fact the wedding was planned months before the ar*e holes demise and ..


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> A lot of them are saying that it's a distraction from the Weinstein scandal so that no one speculates AV is a Weinstein girl.....
> ...except there's literally NO ONE in the media talking about AV that way.  Just these random low-level gossipy tumblr blogs and MF stans.  Like, I've seen more speculation about Nicole Kidman than AV.  Not even Lainey is suggesting that, and she went after Blake Lively/Gretchen Mol.  Where's the story supposed to be, exactly?



Exactly; but logic and intelligence are the missing key ingredients and have been for the past 2-3 years. I guess when some people are that desperate to explain away Michael and Alicia's relationship/marriage any contrivance is a port in the storm.


----------



## pearlyqueen

xx


----------



## Just Askin

*If I have it right, then I’d really like to thank **Orlebar Brown for the exemplary design of these swim shorts** *

*








*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Anyway, back in the real world the newly weds were spotted in Portugal on Tuesday [emoji7][emoji7]




Source: Weibo


----------



## readingnook

aprilmayjune said:


> Blindgossip is like AO3 specifically for RPF only it's all first-person POV, the writing is bad, updates are sporadic and in between you get a ton of other ficlets about fandoms you don't care about.
> 
> (Don't make me explain that one because i've already died of embarrassment that I can )



I love this analogy!  Only let's not insult ao3, to be clear, people there know how to proof read and research is key if you're going to reference RL events.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> *Why do people need to be told what to think all the time?* Did they ask for assistance?
> 
> What else have they asked for? Is there a need for assistance with what clothes to wear, what foods to eat, and when to use the bathroom?


Not allowing others to gossip ON. A. GOSSIP. FORUM. Imagine that. What is this North Korea where everyone has to agree with one thing? The admin's post was funny and eyeopening at the same time

Anywho wonder where Failure and Famewh*re Fassbender will pop up next to put on a show for the paps they called.


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> I wearily confess that I am increasingly saddened by all those experiencing anger at Michael's marriage, swiftly followed by denial, and choosing to express this so publicly.  Proving themselves to be vindictive, offensive and worse, they grapple like pigs in filth, desperately flinging mud at the couple, under some misguided notion that it will somehow hit them and stick.  I am saddened because it is so utterly, utterly pitiful.
> 
> During this awful week for the movie business my admiration for Michael and Alicia has sky-rocketed.  I am so thankful that he has her by his side and that they rise above what is thrown at him.  They are the epitome of love, grace and dignity and I am overjoyed at the brilliant wedding news!



Wow. Very well said. And very refreshing to read. Thank you.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Not allowing others to gossip ON. A. GOSSIP. FORUM. Imagine that. What is this North Korea where everyone has to agree with one thing? The admin's post was funny and eyeopening at the same time
> 
> Anywho wonder where Failure and Famewh*re Fassbender will pop up next to put on a show for the paps they called.



Posting gossip blind items on a gossip thread, is like 'wtf why are you trying to ruin our lives for?!$@?' from the fans is hilariously disturbing.  Then, they're mumbling on and on creating analogies that negate the gossip site on a gossip site!


----------



## Allie28

artemis09 said:


> The thing that is amusing about these blinds especially is that they completely contradict everything that is actually happening and make no sense at the same time. Like, e*ven if we were to entertain the idea that some now-ostracized producer orchestrated this whole relationship, the guy is done career-wise, so there is literally no reason for either of them to keep up any kind of charade any longer, let alone actually get married.* It's not like HW would be able to do anything for them anymore, anyway.



Exactly!  If all of this were true, the producers demise would've been their "get out of jail free" card. It would have been so simple and easy.  Quietly go their separate ways (since we've been told repeatedly no one gives a damn about them as a couple anyway) and eventually be seen with other people.  But instead of letting themselves off the hook they get married.  And like Mollie said, no one in the media has linked Michael or Alicia to the scandal so the idea that this marriage is some sort of cover up or damage control makes zero sense.  

I don't know Michael's family but I look at the wedding party pictures and how happy they all look and I cannot fathom everyone (his parents especially) being that joyous over a sham wedding happening only to cover up scandal.


----------



## Allie28

Lovely pic, courtesy of yari on twitter.....


----------



## eserei27

New old pic form the set of Days of Future Past


----------



## prettyprincess

Just Askin said:


> Ok. So why do people act like it’s reliable information?  I get we’re not going to get Harvard Referencing but there is absolutely nothing, no one. Are people really that gullible? That mentality is incredibly dangerous .


A lot of it is crap, but some of the articles turn out to be true. Like blind gossip said Kylie was preggers a few weeks before it came out.


----------



## Singra

The thing about bind gossip and gossip in general is that you tend to remember the times it was right more than the times it was wrong. Often blind gossip and conventional gossip has a way of being so broad that it can fit many scenarios. Some stories are easy to speculate on and be right in a general sense, it's easy to look at Harvey Weinstein and say something isn't right it's harder to know the exact details.

But I digress... that BI on Fassbender and Vikander is so bullish*t, I mean the bit about the next Bacall and Bogart/Tracey and Hepburn? LMAO... um no!!!!...  if a blind item sounds like disgruntled stan fiction it probably is.

I can say with a high degree of confidence... this couple is not a high profile couple, you have to actively look them up if you want to know what's up with them. OMG if most of what they're doing is to gain attention for their career they  suck at it!


----------



## Just Askin

I knew nothing about these gossip sites until I was searching for some film info about Michael last year. In fact, I joined PF to genuinely ask about the stuff I was reading, and how it seemed to be accepted and condoned by some as though it were factual information. I still can’t get my head around that. TheScum tabloid got one thing right, that’s not going to make me start using the rag as a source of fact. It’s not going to make me start quoting from it. Blind gossip sites are worse than TheScum. They can write what they want without any comebacks...I get chased and harassed across media platforms for not disliking Alicia. Even though the real me Is anonymous my on line persona faces backlash. Blind sites dont even have that. I appreciate how many people read this thread and I will therefore try to make it clear if I’m stating some info I’d consider fact, common sense (although even the apparent lack of that has been an eye opener this past year) or its just my blind opinion.
Last year I tested the gossip chain. I posted something I made up (harmless), I posted it anonymously to a popular tumblr and within a week or so I was seeing it being talked about across Fassydom as though it had some factual basis. It was complete BS but I worded it as though I spoke with some form of authority. It was swallowed hook, line and sinker! How far have people gone that they can’t see the real narrative of these unchecked, nameless sites. It’s cowardly bullying and it’s not ok that people are now seeing this as the norm.


----------



## jooa

^^ Also keep in mind that HW used this type of sites as one of the types of pressure on his victims. I think in addition to HW many other predators do the same. This is used to discredit, harm people because those sites don't need to rely on facts to put something on them.


----------



## Blueberry12

Just Askin said:


> I knew nothing about these gossip sites until I was searching for some film info about Michael last year. In fact, I joined PF to genuinely ask about the stuff I was reading, and how it seemed to be excepted and condoned by some as though it were factual information. I still can’t get my head around that. TheScum tabloid got one thing right, that’s not going to make me start using the rag as a source of fact. It’s not going to make me start quoting from it. Blind gossip sites are worse than TheScum. They can write what they want without any comebacks...I get chased and harassed across media platforms for not disliking Alicia. Even though the real me Is anonymous my on line persona faces backlash. Blind sites dont even have that. I appreciate how many people read this thread and I will therefore try to make it clear if I’m stating some info I’d consider fact, common sense (although even the apparent lack of that has been an eye opener this past year) or its just my blind opinion.
> Last year I tested the gossip chain. I posted something I made up (harmless), I posted it anonymously to a popular tumblr and within a week or so I was seeing it being talked about across Fassydom as though it had some factual basis. It was complete BS but I worded it as though I spoke with some form of authority. It was swallowed hook, line and sinker! How far have people gone that they can’t see the real narrative of these unchecked, nameless sites. It’s cowardly bullying and it’s not ok that people are now seeing this as the norm.



Indeed. I've heard many stories about people doing the same thing.
And people who sent their own ( mostly negative fake ) gossips to BI sites then linked their own BI as "proof" that they are right.

Of course some Blind Items are true but it's impossible to know which ones are true or not onless you wrote the BI , the BI is about you or you see proof later.


----------



## Just Askin

jooa said:


> ^^ Also keep in mind that HW used this type of sites as one of the types of pressure on his victims. I think in addition to HW many other predators do the same. This is used to discredit, harm people because those sites don't need to rely on facts to put something on them.


Yes. The one actress actually saying that the blind sites had a direct negative impact on her being able to deal with the situation effectively was quite heartbreaking. Like I said before I believe all the women in that particular net are victims. How then is Alicia being judged for not stepping up to speak about it on the days leading up to and including her wedding day.  “Sorry Michael, the disgusting blob has not caused enough pain in the world, I’d like him to ruin our wedding day too”


----------



## Just Askin

Talking of anti Michael and Alicia gossip blogs...can anyone shed some light on why BG/BNJ/Fluf Tumblr got blocked last night? I didn’t think Tumblr did censorship on anything...
Edit: seems it was Fluffle and the other account she runs  (BG) that got a temp suspension. Bloomin’ Nora....how bad did it get?!


----------



## Singra

^ Have no clue, sorry... I've seen things get blocked on Tumblr so it does happen. 



jooa said:


> ^^ Also keep in mind that HW used this type of sites as one of the types of pressure on his victims. I think in addition to HW many other predators do the same. This is used to discredit, harm people because those sites don't need to rely on facts to put something on them.


For sure... And also it's not like they need to actively send in stories because the internet will join the dots in a way that suits them anyway. Look at how it was accepted in gossip circles that Gretchen Mol had willingly been part of Harvey's casting couch and as it turns out that story was completely wrong and had caused Mol a lot of hassle. And then with Paltrow's story... the exact circumstances of what went down didn't fit the stories that circulated prior to the Harvey takedown.  I'm ashamed to admit I believed the stories about Gretchen Mol, I won't be making that mistake again.

I think there is also a myth perpetuated in these stories that someone like Harvey is all powerful and he can make or break a film or career just by the force of his will... I'm sure he was extremely powerful but not all his decisions are based on casting couch transactions. He still has a job to do, he still to deliver quality products that affect his company's bottom line, he still needs to pick films that will be popular with audiences and that can't be determined by his lecherous proclivities alone. He's a disgusting man and some of the movies he was involved with weren't the best and did get more attention then they deserved but there were other movies that were very good... as much as I am loathe to admit he generally had good taste in movies and chose well a lot.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Talking of anti Michael and Alicia gossip blogs...can anyone shed some light on why BG/BNJ/Fluf Tumblr got blocked last night? I didn’t think Tumblr did censorship on anything...



No but LOL


----------



## pearlyqueen

Don't think this video has been posted here before? Nothing in depth but a fun bit of banter:


----------



## Hackensack

She's not taking comments, but I would say to Fassinating Fassbender, after today's post, in hopes that she might see it: yes, please close down your Fassbender dragging blog.


----------



## Esizzle

Wait. Why does Simone have to shut down anything at all? If someone doesn’t like her blog they shouldn’t be making an effort to visit it anyways.


----------



## Hackensack

Esizzle said:


> Wait. Why does Simone have to shut down anything at all? If someone doesn’t like her blog they shouldn’t be making an effort to visit it anyways.


She said she was thinking of shutting it down.  Given the nature of her recent content, I simply wanted to provide a little advice.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That’s good advice. Go find something you love because for all her/your objections, Michael did what was best for Michael. More importantly, he did something that made him HAPPY. The man looked over the moon about his decision too. For my part, I’m still tickled at the thought of them married.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh ok. Then I have advice too. Simone you should come on over here! Make an account and contribute your thoughts here instead of doing all the work of running your own blog.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Quick... let’s find some garlic or holy water.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Oh ok. Then I have advice too. Simone you should come on over here! Make an account and contribute your thoughts here instead of doing all the work of running your own blog.


I’m pretty sure she is a member. Can’t remember her name though.
Thing on here is, unlike a personal blog, twitter or tumblr,  you can’t stop people questioning your views on Michael by blocking or editing them. Only the mods can do that.


----------



## logansrun

Hackensack said:


> She's not taking comments, but I would say to Fassinating Fassbender, after today's post, in hopes that she might see it: yes, please close down your Fassbender dragging blog.



Oh stop. People can make comments about stars that you don’t like. It’s called freedom of speech. Honestly,these stars aren’t your family. They put themselves out there to be commented on.


----------



## Hackensack

logansrun said:


> Oh stop. People can make comments about stars that you don’t like. It’s called freedom of speech. Honestly,these stars aren’t your family. They put themselves out there to be commented on.



Don't lecture me.  She's allowed to say; I'm allowed to comment. If I think she's gone off the deep end, I'm allowed to say that as well.  *That's* free speech.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That’s good advice. Go find something you love because for all her/your objections, Michael did what was best for Michael. More importantly, he did something that made him HAPPY. The man looked over the moon about his decision too. For my part, I’m still tickled at the thought of them married.



She's embarrassing herself big time. Made a fool of herself telling all and sundry there would be no wedding and slapping down anyone who disagreed in her usual high handed manner. Now she's got egg on her face and instead of having a smidgen of dignity and admitting she was wrong, she is lashing out with her wild conspiracy theory and insulting Michael and his wife in the process. All very unsavoury but can't help being entertained by her melt down. I remember commenting on her outrageous post in early September that it would come back to haunt her. 

Anyhow, let's hope she regains some composure and jacks in her Fassbender blog - it can't be good for her health and Michael definitely doesn't need a so called fan regularly blogging and tweeting libellous stuff about him and his wife!


----------



## eserei27

Simone has the right to believe whatever she wants about the situation, and she has the right to express it as well. She has never made a secret of the fact that she doesn't like Alicia, or the fact the she is only a fan of Michael's, not of MichaelAndAlicia. She made the post on her own blog; it's not like she went to a fansite for Alicia and said, "This is what I think about your idol, so there!" Not everyone is going to like Alicia, and that's okay. Only Michael needs to.

Further, I think Simone truly does love and respect Michael, and if she believes Blind Gossip item, which she has stated she does, then it's easy to see how she might be feeling disappointed in him. You can't help your feelings, they just are. And often times, they have little regard for things like facts. Is that a good thing? No. Is it a true thing? Absolutely. 

For me personally, I have a very hard time reconciling the actor I love with someone who would spend three years with a woman he doesn't love, and then marry that woman, all for the sake of his career or to keep some sort of secret hidden. I would have a difficult time respecting someone like that. Luckily for me, I don't think Michael is the type of man to do that. I don't think he did do that. But not everyone agrees with me, and that's okay. You know what they say about opinions and *******s...


----------



## gracekelly

Totally mystified over the vitriol here. If they are a fake couple and this is a fake marriage they sure fooled me.   When I saw pix of her with his mother I knew it was a serious relationship.   He didn’t bring home just any girl to spend time with the family.


----------



## Hackensack

Look, this is sad.
It's clear that FassinatingF has been "managing" Michael, in her own mind, through Blind Gossip.  They stayed together long after TLBO, but were (for sure) breaking up in the spring.  Michael looked happy and relieved.  Then they  didn't break up, so Blind Gossip reported that the producer had persuaded them to stay together for awhile longer;  Michael looked tense and unhappy.
Then the wedding happened.  Blind Gossip, that eminently reputable source, came to her rescue once again.  The wait is on, as of now, for a divorce after a year.  But if a PR baby follows the PR wedding, the blogger is finally through with him.
In the meantime, it's really great to see "spouse" instead of "partner" under his name--for those of us who live in the real world!


----------



## Just Askin

Surely we are entitled to have an opinion ourselves. I see some members of PF’s name banded about all the time. And that’s just for not thinking Michael’s an unprincipled idiot who would let his friends and family be used for pr. If you don’t want come backs don’t put it on a public platform. Talk to your mates about it.


----------



## gracekelly

I never understood the hate for her. I think she is quite a good actress. Some people need to realize that their fantasy life is just that, a fantasy.   He is a mature man who sowed all the oats and found the right woman.   If they work as hard at their marriage as they do preparing for roles they will do fine.   Yikes!


----------



## baewatch

I believe he wouldn't bring his family into anything fake - mum, dad sister etc
I dont think he would be a prick like that


----------



## pearlyqueen

gracekelly said:


> I never understood the hate for her. I think she is quite a good actress. Some people need to realize that their fantasy life is just that, a fantasy.   He is a mature man who sowed all the oats and found the right woman.   If they work as hard at their marriage as they do preparing for roles they will do fine.   Yikes!



Exactly this. And whilst I have great admiration for Michael's acting skills he's not THAT good that he can convincingly convey the love and happiness he's shown over the past few months, especially at his wedding celebrations ... he looked like he was bursting with love for Alicia.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I mean I wouldn't be a fan of the dude they think he is, either. That dude straight-up sucks.


----------



## Flatsy

Hackensack said:


> Look, this is sad.
> It's clear that FassinatingF has been "managing" Michael, in her own mind, through Blind Gossip.


Yeah, I read the part where she said she noticed that Blind Gossip publishes the items a couple of days after significant events and between that and the comments, that's how you can tell who it's about.  And I just thought, "Oh, you poor, stupid thing."   

She's not the most vicious blogger, but she seems to be competing for the title of most clueless.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> I mean I wouldn't be a fan of the dude they think he is, either. That dude straight-up sucks.


The dude they think he is _is_ only a figment of their imagination. How can anyone be disappointed in the plain to see total happiness of someone you claim to love? I can’t remember who said that’s objectification, but that’s absolutely true. A fan would be happy to see him happy. Full stop.


----------



## painterly_love

It would be nice to not see so much bullying around here. I know that I’m only a lurker here (thank you for all the content on Michael and Alicia - and for the most part, positivity), but I need to speak up.

If anyone has advice for the owner of the blog currently in discussion, I would suggest emailing her, not broadcasting this advice here. Writing it for all to see seems to be promoting a mob mentality of negativity against her. She is not the person that is meant to be discussed here; also, she is not a public figure, and thus it seems very unfair to be discussing her in this way. Knowing that she may have an account here also should cue people that she may read this at some point and I would imagine, it would not make her not feel too great. True others may speak negatively about members here, but there is never any need to stoop to their level. I would imagine Michael & Alicia wouldn’t want that. Let’s not only promote freedom of speech, but also truth and kindness.

P.S. Both Alicia and Meghan Markle are both beautiful and, importantly, accomplished women. No need to compare them and negate one’s beauty to show your love for another. Same can be said for Prince Harry and Michael.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Truth and kindness... ummmm, who’s been spewing BS about Michael and Alicia and the fans who wish them well for over 3 years straight? Yeah, okay.


----------



## Hackensack

painterly_love said:


> It would be nice to not see so much bullying around here. I know that I’m only a lurker here (thank you for all the content on Michael and Alicia - and for the most part, positivity), but I need to speak up.


I must respectfully disagree.  The blog in question is public.  The hateful comments (calling Fassbender's new wife a Weinstein girl is hateful) are public.  It is "allowed" to respond in public to a public blog; it is not "bullying," but a response.  I'm not going to email her because I don't want her to have my email, thank you very much.


----------



## readingnook

Freedom of speech is such an old, futile argument, I remember seeing this here two, three years ago.  There's a distinction between freedom to express your opinions and deliberately spouting targeted hate, mockery or accusations while hiding behind anonymity.  It's easy to be reckless if there's no accountability.  Blaming actors for being actors is ridiculous;  that's exactly why they strive for privacy and like all persons they are entitled to it (unless you've mistaken them for the reality TV actors that have been mentioned here recently, but that comparison is truly puzzling).  Personally known or not - there are real people and families at the end of your comments.  And there is no place here for crudeness even if it's borne out of desperation (which imho it is).  If you're a fan, be a decent, respectful fan.  If you're not a fan, be a decent, respectful person.

PS (And I don't know about discussing someone at length, who isn't here on this board so I won't comment on that.)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I must respectfully disagree.  The blog in question is public.  The hateful comments (calling Fassbender's new wife a Weinstein girl is hateful) are public.  It is "allowed" to respond in public to a public blog; it is not "bullying," but a response.  I'm not going to email her because I don't want her to have my email, thank you very much.



Not only is her blog public but she promotes it as widely as she can on twitter and Facebook; she doesn't speak kindly of Purse Forum members either. And not only does she call Mrs Fassbender a Weinstein girl (step down from her previous tag of "what's her face") but she has the audacity to say she's not good enough for him and he deserves much much better.... all said in public with no hint of kindness or truth. 

Like Just Askin said earlier, don't air your thoughts publicly if you don't want any comeback.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Mrs Fassbender!!


----------



## painterly_love

readingnook said:


> Personally known or not - there are real people and families at the end of your comments. And there is no place here for crudeness even if it's borne out of desperation (which imho it is). If you're a fan, be a decent, respectful fan. If you're not a fan, be a decent, respectful person.



That is really all that I meant with my comment. Negativity should be avoided against anyone - whether it be actors, journalists, bloggers or commenters here - even when they are being negative themselves (I do believe that "an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind"). I wasn't suggesting that the advice was bullying, but rather that it seemed to be leading to negativity where others were calling this person "clueless", a "poor, stupid thing" or stating that she "made a fool of herself" -- and I do think that that is bullying when it reaches that personal level. And true, the blog is public and everyone has a right to respond. I guess that I just personally didn't like the response that was coming about here, and I felt the need to speak up in the hopes that it wouldn't continue further. That is all - I don't really want to comment anymore.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Not only is her blog public but she promotes it as widely as she can on twitter and Facebook; she doesn't speak kindly of Purse Forum members either. And not only does she call Mrs Fassbender a Weinstein girl (step down from her previous tag of "what's her face") but she has the audacity to say she's not good enough for him and he deserves much much better.... all said in public with no hint of kindness or truth.
> 
> Like Just Askin said earlier, don't air your thoughts publicly if you don't want any comeback.



I know for a fact she’s been concern-trolling another forum, positing the theory that Weinstein will, in retaliation, spill all the beans about who he slept with and tried to give a career-boost.  Oh, the horror!  But the very obvious undertone/ subtext of her comment is that she would believe HW (even though he’s a sociopath and a serial liar and manipulator) and that she actually wants it all to come out, because she thinks it would shame someone she hates and confirm her own “knowledge.”

She also frequently tweets at people who are actual journalists.

It’s not “bullying” to call out this nonsense; it’s holding her accountable for her words and actions (rooted in misogyny)—which she WANTS to be influential.


----------



## Esizzle

People who supposedly hate simones blog so much and want her to shut it down do visit it all the time and know exactly what she is posting when. She must be writing something interesting and worth their time for them to be causing so much traffic to her blog. Keep up the good work Simone you’ve got fans of your blog here 

They’d love to know your opinion of What’s Her Face since they read it all the time so keep that up for sure!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Mrs Fassbender!!


I know, this gives me the feels each time.


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Mrs Fassbender!!


Why do you keep writing Momma Adele’s name here?


----------



## peppermintpatty

Am I understanding this correctly? Do people actually post they love Michael? I mean I might say I love, idk who lol but some actor. What that would mean to me is his acting, the film he did, his physical attributes. Aside from that- idk the guy. Nope, none of the famous Hollywood hotties. I never can understand how you can love some one you do not even really know. It's a little creepy...


----------



## Flatsy

painterly_love said:


> Knowing that she may have an account here also should cue people that she may read this at some point and I would imagine, it would not make her not feel too great.


When you create a blog and use it to spread hate and lies, that deserves a response.  Perhaps she should imagine how not too great Alicia and Michael's family would feel to read some of the stuff about their loved ones on her blog.  The people she writes about are real people too.

If she does read here, it might be a much-needed wake-up call for her, since Blind Gossip and whatever other sites she may frequent do not encourage rational thinking.

If she does read here, my advice to her would be to imagine seeing Michael Fassbender in the flesh (again).  Would she say to his face that his wife is "not nearly good enough" for him?  Would she be able to list off to Michael the reasons why she disapproves of his wife (who she's never met)?  Would she accuse Michael of getting married as a publicity stunt orchestrated by Harvey Weinstein? 

Does she really think that the stuff she's writing on the internet would hold up in the cold light of day?  Because if not, she shouldn't be writing it.

It amazes (and disturbs) me that this blogger has actually met Fassbender, a real-life human being, but acts like he's a fictional character who is supposed to live his life according to some plot she has in her head.  And she thinks it's justified to criticize him for deviating from that plot.

We're all responsible for what we write, including the FF blogger.  I'd stand behind anything I'm writing here in real life - including that this girl is clueless.  Although from some of the follow-ups I'm reading here, she sounds more devious than clueless.


----------



## Esizzle

peppermintpatty said:


> Am I understanding this correctly? Do people actually post they love Michael? I mean I might say I love, idk who lol but some actor. What that would mean to me is his acting, the film he did, his physical attributes. Aside from that- idk the guy. Nope, none of the famous Hollywood hotties. I never can understand how you can love some one you do not even really know. It's a little creepy...


Not only people say they love Michael, some will even claim to know him privately. Creepy right? Sad and creepy.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

peppermintpatty said:


> Am I understanding this correctly? Do people actually post they love Michael? I mean I might say I love, idk who lol but some actor. What that would mean to me is his acting, the film he did, his physical attributes. Aside from that- idk the guy. Nope, none of the famous Hollywood hotties. I never can understand how you can love some one you do not even really know. It's a little creepy...


It’s even creepier to claim to love an actor (yes that’s the term they use), but yet they call him a duplicitous liar, a dog who sleeps with anything that moves, etc.

My definition for love someone in the public eye that I don’t know = I respect them, I appreciate whatever talent or field they are working in. I have a long list of people I don’t like, I may make a comment here and there, but I don’t dedicate my time to abusing them.


----------



## eserei27

There have been horrible things said on the internet (twitter, Tumblr, gossip sites, etc) about both Michael and Alicia. These things are thoughtless and often times cruel, and (hopefully) they are things people would never say to either of them  in real life. Of course they shouldn’t be excused, and I’m definitely not doing so. 

That being said, Michael and Alicia don’t read here. They don’t read Tumblr, they don’t read twitter. I know some people think they’re secretly scrolling their personal blogs, but that’s obviously not true. So Michael and Alicia aren’t seeing these horrible things, and are just going about their lives. Far more concerning is how the people in this fandom seem to personally attack EACH OTHER for differences in opinions. They say nasty things about people knowing that those people will be seeing it. I’ve seen cruel things written about this forum all over the internet, but I’ve also seen some not so nice things written here about other fans. Some people like Alicia. That doesn’t make them deserving of hate and disdain. Some people don’t like Alicia. That also doesn’t make them deserving of hate and disdain. Why are we all so mean to each other? There’s no need for it, and it makes the fandom much less fun. 

Also, I will admit to having been guilty of this myself, and when I realized it I took a step back from the fandom for a minute and asked myself why I was here. The answer always comes back to Michael Fassbender, and the joy he brings me when I watch him on screen (or in interviews, or racing cars, etc). So I decided to focus on that, and not so much on other less important things. It’s made my experience much better.


----------



## mollie12

What qualifies as bullying? Since that’s the discussion, let’s clarify. Saying that someone’s comments are illogical, delusional, misogynistic, or inappropriate is not bullying or a personal attack.  Calling someone stupid or saying something like “I hope you die” definitely is.  For the most part, at this forum, I see far, far more of the first kind of comment.  But criticism is not bullying or a personal attack in my book.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> There have been horrible things said on the internet (twitter, Tumblr, gossip sites, etc) about both Michael and Alicia. These things are thoughtless and often times cruel, and (hopefully) they are things people would never say to either of them  in real life. Of course they shouldn’t be excused, and I’m definitely not doing so.
> 
> That being said, Michael and Alicia don’t read here. They don’t read Tumblr, they don’t read twitter. I know some people think they’re secretly scrolling their personal blogs, but that’s obviously not true. So Michael and Alicia aren’t seeing these horrible things, and are just going about their lives. Far more concerning is how the people in this fandom seem to personally attack EACH OTHER for differences in opinions. They say nasty things about people knowing that those people will be seeing it. I’ve seen cruel things written about this forum all over the internet, but I’ve also seen some not so nice things written here about other fans. Some people like Alicia. That doesn’t make them deserving of hate and disdain. Some people don’t like Alicia. That also doesn’t make them deserving of hate and disdain. Why are we all so mean to each other? There’s no need for it, and it makes the fandom much less fun.
> 
> Also, I will admit to having been guilty of this myself, and when I realized it I took a step back from the fandom for a minute and asked myself why I was here. The answer always comes back to Michael Fassbender, and the joy he brings me when I watch him on screen (or in interviews, or racing cars, etc). So I decided to focus on that, and not so much on other less important things. It’s made my experience much better.


I agree with what you’re saying with regards to treating everyone with decency.  And I think people on here have probably said enough tonight to get their points across. I would however ask you to consider the personal attacks many of us have had to put up with from members of this board as well as others right across the fandom. Night after night, especially when something high profile for Michael or Alicia happens. When you consider that all the majority have actually done to garner this negative attention is basically not to believe Michael is a pr*ck, as well as liking his girlfriend....well I’m sure you can understand why feelings are running high. 
I suggest those sitting on the periphery have a read back on this forum, as well as the blogs run by the hat@@s, before you start accusing people of bullying. A unanimous voice doesn’t make it a mob.


----------



## eserei27

For the record, I’m not calling anyone a bully. I’m calling us all human beings that aren’t perfect and sometimes speak before thinking through the consequences.


----------



## readingnook

mollie12 said:


> I know for a fact she’s been concern-trolling another forum, positing the theory that Weinstein will, in retaliation, spill all the beans about who he slept with and tried to give a career-boost.  Oh, the horror!  But the very obvious undertone/ subtext of her comment is that she would believe HW (even though he’s a sociopath and a serial liar and manipulator) and that she actually wants it all to come out, because she thinks it would shame someone she hates and confirm her own “knowledge.”



This is despicable.  And horrifying for all his victims.  Is it true?


----------



## scarlet555

Just Askin said:


> I knew nothing about these gossip sites until I was searching for some film info about Michael last year. In fact, I joined PF to genuinely ask about the stuff I was reading, and how it seemed to be accepted and condoned by some as though it were factual information. I still can’t get my head around that. TheScum tabloid got one thing right, that’s not going to make me start using the rag as a source of fact. It’s not going to make me start quoting from it. Blind gossip sites are worse than TheScum. They can write what they want without any comebacks...I get chased and harassed across media platforms for not disliking Alicia. Even though the real me Is anonymous my on line persona faces backlash. Blind sites dont even have that. I appreciate how many people read this thread and I will therefore try to make it clear if I’m stating some info I’d consider fact, common sense (although even the apparent lack of that has been an eye opener this past year) or its just my blind opinion.
> Last year I tested the gossip chain. I posted something I made up (harmless), I posted it anonymously to a popular tumblr and within a week or so I was seeing it being talked about across Fassydom as though it had some factual basis. It was complete BS but I worded it as though I spoke with some form of authority. It was swallowed hook, line and sinker! How far have people gone that they can’t see the real narrative of these unchecked, nameless sites. It’s cowardly bullying and it’s not ok that people are now seeing this as the norm.



As far as gossip goes, FYI some stuff are fake like the stuff you posted, some are true...
No one knows... for sure.  It's a form of entertainment.  I don't know how much freedom of speech should be stressed on a gossip site but It's not factual news and it is not design to be. 

Kudos on your efforts on testing how far the bored human spirit can carry ripples.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> As far as gossip goes, FYI some stuff are fake like the stuff you posted, some are true...
> No one knows... for sure.  It's a form of entertainment.  I don't know how much freedom of speech should be stressed on a gossip site but It's not factual news and it is not design to be.
> 
> *Kudos on your efforts on testing how far the bored human spirit can carry ripples.*


LOL


----------



## Esizzle

This thread had about 3 pages or more of discussion about Simone of Fassinating Fassbender's latest post. I thought why not just post it here if anyone wants to read it in full.

http://www.fassinatingfassbender.com/2017/10/anatomy-of-blind-item.html#more

Ok, I’m just going to get right to it. On Tuesday, a blind item was posted titled, *The New Bogey and Bacall *at Blind Gossip. After reading the first sentence, I knew it was about Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander. Again, this is my opinion, I don’t have facts or evidence, but I’m great at math and 1+1 does equal 2. Once the comments are revealed (it usually takes about 24 hours before comments are approved and posted), 98% of the readers comments will have their names as guesses. This blind item comes just two days after their wedding in Ibiza and as this blind item has so many details that easily associate it with Michael and Alicia; I am compelled to address this blatant blind item. As a person who visits the BlindGossip website regularly, I have come to recognize the timing of when they post a BI and it’s always just mere hours or a day or two after some information about any celebrity breaks in the mainstream media (MSM) and the circumstances warrants the creation of a blind item about them. And as in the past regarding BIs I strongly believe were to be about Michael and Alicia (but most were just about her), these items were created so soon after similar information was announced via MSM and I just know it is about them. So I feel very confident in focusing on this blind item and drawing parallels to it in regards to their Ibiza wedding.

Firstly, one may ask how in the hell can you even trust a blind item gossip page? Well, considering that they are the most popular and highly regarded gossip site that has been around for a very long time. And considering that they have never been sued for libel/slander (that I'm aware of), have never had to recant anything, and regularly post EXCLUSIVES,  regularly "Solves" BI articles (example) by updating the article with names, pictures, and include links to MSM sites supporting what the BI was all about. In preparation for writing this article and to test the integrity of the Blind Gossip website in how they collect BIs, I sent them an email to the tipline to just ask them a question about how does someone submit a blind item gossip to them. And here is their response:

*Thanks for your email. We do not publish fan theories. We need very specifics facts; facts are names, dates, places, proof in the form of photos, contracts, emails or text messages that come from the parties themselves or from a legitimate source that is directly connected to the person(s) an item can be written on. Keep your reply very brief.*

So based on their response, it appears that they have a thorough vetting process to review BI submissions. They also mentioned to me that they often follow up via email to re-verify information and to cross the Ts and dot the Is.

In reviewing this latest BI, and considering the process that they receive information and investigate it, and the fact that whoever submitted this information to blindgossip.com is a person very close to Michael and Alicia, demonstrates that some people in their circles want people to know that this wedding is not what it’s being made out to be.  I know I’m risking a lot for Fassinating Fassbender by writing this (lose readers, get called out by TPTB), but you know what, me writing this and giving my opinion is not nearly as bad as being a part of this charade, right in the midst of Hollywood blowing up over the very PRODUCER who aided both Michael and Alicia in their careers. And particularly for Alicia, as Harvey got her that Oscar, just like he promised, she was his Weinstein It Girl.

What frustrates me about this blind item is what it reveals. They were going to split up; as I suspected they would split up by this past spring. But ta da, sometime last spring, another BI said that the producer begged them to stay together for a little while longer, it’s great for publicity. There were several times when Michael looked genuinely happy and free, but then at some point when he decided to continue, you saw it in his face. He was tired, he was resigned, he wore his sunglasses a lot, didn’t smile as much, and looked tense. This is not how a man acts when he’s in love, especially with such a beautiful girl!

Another key to reading BIs from that website and to evaluate its credibility is that when they use quotes, those are comments straight from the donor of that information. Case in point:

_“To say they were shocked is an understatement. Everything was planned for and paid for. What about the promises made about her career/his career/their career? The Producer was even supposed to be there. (Ed: WTF?). They were arguing for about a week about whether or not to cancel. They knew it would look very suspicious. I really did not think that they would go through with it.”_

For BI.com to accept and use this comment by the person who submitted it, speaks volumes to the evidence this person provided to validate what they were submitting, such as their name, email address, their relationship to the main parties and to the situation/event at hand, maybe even some personal photos from Ibiza. There are several things in this one paragraph that grabbed my attention:

1.      They were shocked as we all are with the Weinstein fall out. Perhaps this wedding was a Harvey production? Did he pay for everything?
2.      Harvey was a guest? Why in the living hell would that fat nasty bastard be at their wedding?
3.      They were arguing for a week whether to cancel or not, but thought it would look *suspicious*. Are you ****ing kidding me? They argued for seven days about this? The Harvey fallout started around October 5th. You mean there was something to argue about in not wanting to distance yourself from that mess? And suspicious? The Ibiza boat pictures way back in July looked like an advert for a free trip weekend getaway to Ibiza, sponsored by Heineken!

But, they went through with it, thinking that no one would really be the wiser, because we’re all stupid, and the world is so ****ed up and filled with liars and fake news, what’s another harmless fake thing? It’s a wedding, everyone loves weddings! Woo hoo!

Well for me, as a fan of Michael Fassbender, I’m very disappointed. You lose some integrity when you participate in shenanigans like this. I don’t even know how someone can look at themselves and be OK with participating in a dragged out relationship that was arranged just to sell a film product. It’s like a snowball rolling down a mountain. The snowball just gathers more snow and gets bigger; the faux relationship extended well past its expiration date, and the lies grow bigger, and the pretending takes a toll on a person. Especially if you’re a good person like I know Michael Fassbender to be, and as I stated previously, being a part of this thing with Alicia, has taken its toll on him.

Now, he’s married to her. *Married*. This is a personal life commitment that no one should take lightly. But so many people do because you know what; you can just get a divorce. As I stated previously, in Hollywood, it looks better for a celebrity to have at least been married and then divorced, instead of not being married at all. Marriage is a game for most in Hollywood. It’s used as a promotional tool, and I resent that. There is so much craziness going on in the world, and I do enjoy a good love story (Meghan Markle and Prince Harry, for example) to celebrate. We are inundated with massive lies that affect us personally in the real world and are designed to control how we perceive things. From social-economics, to healthcare concerns, to LGBT issues, women issues, minority issues, animal rights, Green initiatives, democracy, voter rights, racism, natural disasters, cancer, etc. The list goes on! And so when I write for Fassinating Fassbender, I am in support of an actor whose work I enjoy very much and use as a source of fun for my passion for creative writing, escapism, and inspiration. But not lies, not some fraudulent scenario that expects me to believe it and respect it. My being a fan should not be taken advantage of, I’m not gullible or stupid and I’m not going to support fake **** anymore on this blog!

From this point forward, I will update FF with just Michael related news about his career. I will never write about his wife, I have no interest in her. With great hesitation, I admit that I hope a time never comes when a situation is introduced on top of this event which could prompt me decide to close down the blog. I have my own life and a variety of other interests to keep me occupied and happy, therefore, I will refuse to spend time hosting a blog in support of someone who may be provoked to add onto a foundation of lies. That’s not the person I first became interested in 10 years ago. We all grow and change, but not all of us freely participate in PR that has completely gotten out of control.  I’m not the only one who feels this way, and only until this blind item was released, I now have the guts to finally admit that what I’m witnessing has just gone on too far and I won’t be a party to this.


----------



## Singra

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> *It’s even creepier to claim to love an actor (yes that’s the term they use), but yet they call him a duplicitous liar, a dog who sleeps with anything that moves, etc.*
> 
> My definition for love someone in the public eye that I don’t know = I respect them, I appreciate whatever talent or field they are working in. I have a long list of people I don’t like, I may make a comment here and there, but I don’t dedicate my time to abusing them.


In my experience the people one the internet that are the most schizophrenic (or psychotic.. depending on the level of vitriol) towards an actor/celeb are the ones who probably started out with the biggest crush. It makes some sense because those are the people that have invested the largest amount of time and resources into them. If information comes up that contradicts the narrative that's developed in their head I can see that it could lead to a disproportionate aversion or interest in aspects of the celeb's life.

I guess you have to classify the exact area of gossip because there are many reasons people go off on a celeb: sometimes they're class-A gossips, sometimes they just don't like the person's face, sometimes they want to stick it to another poster, sometimes it's a matter of twisting the political and ideological knife to make a point... but there's another category... the hot male actor who's climbed the fame ladder slowly enough and been single and available for long enough to attract a certain type of internet following... you know the Skarsgards, Cumberbatches, the Oscar Isaacs of the world, aka the internet's secret boyfriend.

There's a strong enough appeal with a large enough group of people (large enough that there's a steady stream of information but not so large that it destroys the cosy community feel) that fan sites, blogs, forums etc. are started up (often lasting years) to discuss the minutia of the male actor in question. There are differences of course but there are some remarkable similarities. Two of the key ingredients for this type of actor fandom seem to be sexual availability (heaven help the long term girlfriend or wife) and humility (the correct amount of humility should be displayed by the actor in question at all times or it will be met with calls of ... "you've changed ___insert name of relevant actor here___").

I don't mean to say that these fandoms are crazy (they aren't) it's just that it's hard to sustain the kind of interest that initially drew you to admire someone, people invest a significant amount of time, people get tired, people get annoyed, tribal alliances build up and after a while a closed feedback loop develops that can lead to irrational distortions.

Speculation and dissection of gossip is perfectly fine and I don't expect everything to be sunshine and roses but when certain gossip/information is given more weight than it deserves, when that information is used to rewrite narratives I think it's useful to ask why it's so important to defend and promote that information ... if someone doesn't have a good answer that can hold up to some measure of objectivity they're most likely in a closed feedback loop.


----------



## logansrun

Hackensack said:


> Don't lecture me.  She's allowed to say; I'm allowed to comment. If I think she's gone off the deep end, I'm allowed to say that as well.  *That's* free speech.



Good point. It’s ashame some on this site don’t practice what they preach. They love free speech when it concurs with their POV. If it doesn’t,  they constantly scuttle off to report people to try to get them banned from the site. I think that says a lot about some people’s character on this site.


----------



## Singra

I just realized I should have kept my mouth shut but no-one's perfect so please ignore what I said in my previous post and have at it.


----------



## Hackensack

Singra said:


> I just realized I should have kept my mouth shut but no-one's perfect so please ignore what I said in my previous post and have at it.


Why?  I thought that especially your first paragraph on that previous post was really insightful.  Nothing is wrong with that post, and it's very eloquent about the curious nature of these sorts of fandoms.  Sophie Cumberbatch, mother of two now, is almost the textbook example for this kind of belief in a PR relationship to win an oscar.
https://imgur.com/3MenG


----------



## Just Askin

Singra said:


> I just realized I should have kept my mouth shut but no-one's perfect so please ignore what I said in my previous post and have at it.


Why? It’s been good having ‘new’ people posting. It makes a nice change from the destructive hit and runs we usually get.
I think you made some great points.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Why? It’s been good having ‘new’ people posting. It makes a nice change from the destructive hit and runs we usually get.
> I think you made some great points.


I agree the event of this past weekend has sparked a substantive conversation on this thread that’s the welcome change to the mean spiritedness that we often read. I, for one, very much appreciate the food for thought.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> For the record, I’m not calling anyone a bully. I’m calling us all human beings that aren’t perfect and sometimes speak before thinking through the consequences.


I personally wasn’t referring to you when I used the word bully. I don’t see you as that in any way.
But don’t we as human beings teach children from a young age to consider the affects of their words as well as their actions. People not being called to task for comments they have made leads to things like...well, he who shall not be named...but has crap hair and is very orange. 
Michael’s just got married but let’s not be happy for him cos that would be too normal a reaction. Instead let’s bring every unsavoury Hollywood antic into play cos we don’t like his choice. Thing is, I don’t think certain fans will ever like his choice unless it’s them!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

When was it ever going to be them? That’s what I want to know...


----------



## Allie28

Singra said:


> In my experience the people one the internet that are the most schizophrenic (or psychotic.. depending on the level of vitriol) towards an actor/celeb are the ones who probably started out with the biggest crush. It makes some sense because those are the people that have invested the largest amount of time and resources into them. If information comes up that contradicts the narrative that's developed in their head I can see that it could lead to a disproportionate aversion or interest in aspects of the celeb's life.
> 
> I guess you have to classify the exact area of gossip because there are many reasons people go off on a celeb: sometimes they're class-A gossips, sometimes they just don't like the person's face, sometimes they want to stick it to another poster, sometimes it's a matter of twisting the political and ideological knife to make a point... but there's another category... the hot male actor who's climbed the fame ladder slowly enough and been single and available for long enough to attract a certain type of internet following... you know the Skarsgards, Cumberbatches, the Oscar Isaacs of the world, aka the internet's secret boyfriend.
> 
> There's a strong enough appeal with a large enough group of people (large enough that there's a steady stream of information but not so large that it destroys the cosy community feel) that fan sites, blogs, forums etc. are started up (often lasting years) to discuss the minutia of the male actor in question. There are differences of course but there are some remarkable similarities. Two of the key ingredients for this type of actor fandom seem to be sexual availability (heaven help the long term girlfriend or wife) and humility (the correct amount of humility should be displayed by the actor in question at all times or it will be met with calls of ... "you've changed ___insert name of relevant actor here___").
> 
> I don't mean to say that these fandoms are crazy (they aren't) it's just that it's hard to sustain the kind of interest that initially drew you to admire someone, people invest a significant amount of time, people get tired, people get annoyed, tribal alliances build up and after a while a closed feedback loop develops that can lead to irrational distortions.
> 
> Speculation and dissection of gossip is perfectly fine and I don't expect everything to be sunshine and roses but when certain gossip/information is given more weight than it deserves, when that information is used to rewrite narratives I think it's useful to ask why it's so important to defend and promote that information ... if someone doesn't have a good answer that can hold up to some measure of objectivity they're most likely in a closed feedback loop.


----------



## Allie28

Singra said:


> I just realized I should have kept my mouth shut but no-one's perfect so please ignore what I said in my previous post and have at it.



I thought your post was brilliant and I hope you continue to share your thoughts and opinions as long and as often as you want.  A fair and reasonable opinion in any fandom is a welcomed departure from the bs.


----------



## Allie28

I don't want to drag anyone on here or on any forum.  But anyone (and I mean anyone, not singling anybody out) who has spent the last 3 years insulting, ranting, name calling, and spreading vicious rumors and lies about a woman who has done absolutely nothing to them other than marry their imaginary boyfriend cannot turn around and cry victim when finally called out on it.  They can't spend years putting out negativity and not have a little of it come back on them.  I can't really feel sorry if they're receiving a small fraction of what they've dished out.  What goes around, comes around.


----------



## readingnook

I think they said that because they realized how easy it is for someone to take your words out of context and turn them against what you really meant. 

@Singra  Your post was objective and interesting and  I look forward to hearing more of your thoughts.

Be aware, this isn't the first time this has happened here.  We are all more than a little weary.  The single good thing about it is, it's easy to predict when it's going to happen.  This latest deluge is especially tiresome, but completely expected.  It's exactly that though, a narrative in a closed loop.  I suppose the vehemence is indicative of feeling .. something.  (I really want to say boredom but that would imply disinterest.  Maybe denial?  Distress?)

There's no story here, folks!  Michael Fassbender, in the presence of family and friends, married the woman he's been with for three years;  has a movie coming out with mostly lukewarm reviews by critics;  has gotten involved a little more in his racing hobby and less with movie making;  and has apparently thought of moving to Lisbon.  He seems happy as can be.  Back to regular programming!


----------



## Esizzle

*OMG The Snowman is at 13% on rotten tomatoes. This is probably the lowest score of any of Michael's movies. How freaking embarrassing.*

A shambles of a film, desperately straining to tie its fraying threads together, if not into an impressive tapestry or a tidy bow, then at least in a gnarly knot.

It's easy to see the The Snowman's appeal, but the reality is a hidden hole in the ice, sending talented actors and filmmakers to an icy grave.

dead on arrival, with no chance of being resuscitated

While there are elements of a riveting Swedish Noir thriller here, The Snowman proves to be more of a pulpy mess than a chilling crime tale.

The biggest mystery within Tomas Alfredson's The Snowman concerns its own creation.

The Snowman ruined both snow and Michael Fassbender for me.

This adaptation is so sloggy it feels like wading through thigh-deep snowfall, stained scarlet from all the gratuitous gore

Dreary as a Nordic winter, and almost as long.

Such abundant talent, yet what we get on the screen is like a snow cone made with horse urine.

"The Snowman" is ugly and nasty, but that's not the worst of it. The worst is that it's boring and makes no sense.

"The Snowman" is like if aliens studied humanity and tried to make their own movie in an attempt to communicate with us.

Its lapses would be more forgivable if the plotting served some larger purpose, like exposing municipal corruption in Oslo's government, but Chinatown this is not.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_snowman_2017

Holy Sh!t. These reviews are brutal but also hilarious. And you guys think me calling Michael's movies flops is mean.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I know Michael read every book but the snowman to make the character his own and that’s fine but I got the sense that no one else involved in production had read it either. I wanted it to be good so badly and it was just...ugh.


----------



## eserei27

I’m going to see The Snowman tomorrow, despite the negative reviews. Then again, I’d watch anything with Michael. Even if the film isn’t good, I know I can also count on him for an excellent performance.

I am disappointed that it’s been received so poorly. Michael is past due for a well received, financially successful movie. He’s too good of an actor for his films to constantly struggle.


----------



## logansrun

logansrun said:


> Good point. It’s ashame some on this site don’t practice what they preach. They love free speech when it concurs with their POV. If it doesn’t,  they constantly scuttle off to report people to try to get them banned from the site. I think that says a lot about some people’s character on this site.





Esizzle said:


> *OMG The Snowman is at 13% on rotten tomatoes. This is probably the lowest score of any of Michael's movies. How freaking embarrassing.*
> 
> A shambles of a film, desperately straining to tie its fraying threads together, if not into an impressive tapestry or a tidy bow, then at least in a gnarly knot.
> 
> It's easy to see the The Snowman's appeal, but the reality is a hidden hole in the ice, sending talented actors and filmmakers to an icy grave.
> 
> dead on arrival, with no chance of being resuscitated
> 
> While there are elements of a riveting Swedish Noir thriller here, The Snowman proves to be more of a pulpy mess than a chilling crime tale.
> 
> The biggest mystery within Tomas Alfredson's The Snowman concerns its own creation.
> 
> The Snowman ruined both snow and Michael Fassbender for me.
> 
> This adaptation is so sloggy it feels like wading through thigh-deep snowfall, stained scarlet from all the gratuitous gore
> 
> Dreary as a Nordic winter, and almost as long.
> 
> Such abundant talent, yet what we get on the screen is like a snow cone made with horse urine.
> 
> "The Snowman" is ugly and nasty, but that's not the worst of it. The worst is that it's boring and makes no sense.
> 
> "The Snowman" is like if aliens studied humanity and tried to make their own movie in an attempt to communicate with us.
> 
> Its lapses would be more forgivable if the plotting served some larger purpose, like exposing municipal corruption in Oslo's government, but Chinatown this is not.
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_snowman_2017
> 
> Holy Sh!t. These reviews are brutal but also hilarious. And you guys think me calling Michael's movies flops is mean.





I totally agree. It is now fair to say that Michael Fassbender is box office poison. It’s been flop, after flop, after flop, after flop, but that doesn’t surprise me. He has been phoning in a lot of his performances lately. Trespass Against Us wasn’t that good, Alien Covenent - where he looked an
uncanny version of Iggy Pop - was a complete bore. In fact, most of his films been have pretty naff except his work with Steve McQueen, the Tarantino film Inglorious Bs and the first X Men movie.

After seeing how old he looked when he had the long hair in Alien Convenent I definitely think his leading man days are numbered. Does it drink or something? Because, it’s not natural to age that fast with the amount of money he has now, he’s only forty. Iggy Pop is seventy and Fassbender could play him at seventy no problem, without make up.

Fassbender has to pull something pretty spectacular out of the bag in his next role that’s why I think he gave a crusory wedding invitation to McQueen.  Gawd, if they do work together again, I hope Fassbender doesn’t insist that his dull as ditchwater wife  has a part in the film. I don’t want him to drag McQueen down as well with that lead weight.


----------



## Just Askin

*Drinking..Smoking...and looking pretty good*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

I’ll continue to report every time I see a member using the horrendous Weinstein situation to try and score points over other women. Well done, you managed to trigger and upset other women by constantly referring to a rapist. What proud women you must be .


----------



## logansrun

Just Askin said:


> I’ll continue to report every time I see a member using the horrendous Weinstein situation to try and score points over other women. Well done, you managed to trigger and upset other women by constantly referring to a rapist. What proud women you must be .




He looks all of his two score years and more.
You can report if you want it just says an awful lot  about your character and what really think of free speech... which is very little.


----------



## logansrun

logansrun said:


> He looks all of his two score years and more.


You can report if you want it just says an awful lot  about your character and what really think of free speech... which is very little.


----------



## logansrun

logansrun said:


> You can report if you want it just says an awful lot  about your character and what really think of free speech... which is very little.


----------



## logansrun

logansrun said:


> You can report if you want it just says an awful lot  about your character and what really think of free speech... which is very little.


----------



## logansrun

logansrun said:


> You can report if you want it just says an awful lot  about your character and what you really think of free speech... which is very little. I can take your opinion without getting triggered, throwing a tantrum then whining that it’s unfair and trying to get you banned, because it’s your opinion and you’re entitled to it. Maybe you need a safe space.


----------



## logansrun

logansrun said:


> You can report if you want it just says an awful lot  about your character and what really think of free speech... which is very little.


----------



## lunadeagosto

guau world gold medalist in the free speach :I salute you


----------



## Singra

readingnook said:


> I think they said that because they realized how easy it is for someone to take your words out of context and turn them against what you really meant.
> 
> @Singra  Your post was objective and interesting and  I look forward to hearing more of your thoughts.
> 
> *Be aware, this isn't the first time this has happened here.  We are all more than a little weary.*  The single good thing about it is, it's easy to predict when it's going to happen.  This latest deluge is especially tiresome, but completely expected.  It's exactly that though, a narrative in a closed loop.  I suppose the vehemence is indicative of feeling .. something.  (I really want to say boredom but that would imply disinterest.  Maybe denial?  Distress?)
> 
> There's no story here, folks!  Michael Fassbender, in the presence of family and friends, married the woman he's been with for three years;  has a movie coming out with mostly lukewarm reviews by critics;  has gotten involved a little more in his racing hobby and less with movie making;  and has apparently thought of moving to Lisbon.  He seems happy as can be.  Back to regular programming!


Yeah I picked up on that, it's not really my place to step into a situation like that (and this) but it's such a common occurrence and this seems like such a clear example of information being wrong that sometimes you can't control yourself.

I think actual research has been done about it... though the exact term for it escapes me at the moment. I once read an article about it years ago, I should try and unearth it because it's really interesting. It's also possible that the research in the article wasn't good and I'm wrong about it so take it all with a pinch of salt. 

It's a group mentality reinforcement kind of thing (lol yup this is very specific and scientific). It can happen in situations (like the admiration of a famous person) and it encourages stalker-like behavior in people online who may otherwise be perfectly well adjusted in their everyday life. It's an online normalization of behaviour that wouldn't be appropriate in real life. There's a shared fantasy or narrative of who the admired person is and when information arises that contradicts that fantasy, the person or group is likely to lash out and try destroy that information because it threatens the fantasy and by extension the group. I'm explaining it very badly and it's mostly harmless (just really annoying) and most people snap out of it after a certain amount of time.

I don't mean to suggest that everyone who might view the marriage dimly and have negative opinions has that group mentality distortion field problem, there's obviously a whole range of thoughts and opinions and sometimes people just happen to be the contrarian type.

After I read that article I started to check myself especially when it came to online stuff, not that I've ever had a serious problem (oh Lawd... I hope I haven't  though I will admit to moments of unreasonable douche-ery) but it's very easy to fall down a rabbit hole and one of the first steps down that rabbit hole is lack of self reflection. It shouldn't be taken for granted not when you're online.


----------



## Just Askin

When the significance of a comment is completely lost on someone


----------



## Esizzle

logansrun said:


> I totally agree. It is now fair to say that Michael Fassbender is box office poison. It’s been flop, after flop, after flop, after flop, but that doesn’t surprise me. He has been phoning in a lot of his performances lately. Trespass Against Us wasn’t that good, Alien Covenent - where he looked an
> uncanny version of Iggy Pop - was a complete bore. In fact, most of his films been have pretty naff except his work with Steve McQueen, the Tarantino film Inglorious Bs and the first X Men movie.
> 
> After seeing how old he looked when he had the long hair in Alien Convenent I definitely think his leading man days are numbered. Does it drink or something? Because, it’s not natural to age that fast with the amount of money he has now, he’s only forty. Iggy Pop is seventy and Fassbender could play him at seventy no problem, without make up.
> 
> Fassbender has to pull something pretty spectacular out of the bag in his next role that’s why I think he gave a crusory wedding invitation to McQueen.  Gawd, if they do work together again, I hope Fassbender doesn’t insist that his dull as ditchwater wife  has a part in the film. I don’t want him to drag McQueen down as well with that lead weight.


Michael wasn’t offered a part in McQueens newest movie. They can try to work together later on but it might be a year or more before Steve develops another project. And please no Mrs Michael. All she does is sob and ugly cry in her her movies. No thanks.


----------



## logansrun

Esizzle said:


> Michael wasn’t offered a part in McQueens newest movie. They can try to work together later on but it might be a year or more before Steve develops another project. And please no Mrs Michael. All she does is sob and ugly cry in her her movies. No thanks.


Hahaha... so true about Mrs Michael. It would be great if McQueen steered clear of both of them all together. There are far more talented and hard working actors around. It will be interesting to see how Tomb Raider fares. From the trailers it looks awful. She doesn’t hold a candle to Angelina in her heyday. Say what you like about AJ, but the chick has charisma, unlike that low energy Amish looking chick.


----------



## logansrun

logansrun said:


> Hahaha... so true about Mrs Michael. It would be great if McQueen steered clear of both of them all together. There are far more talented and hard working actors around. It will be interesting to see how Tomb Raider fares. From the trailers it looks awful. She doesn’t hold a candle to Angelina in her heyday. Say what you like about AJ, but the chick has charisma, unlike that low energy Amish looking chick.


----------



## eserei27

You might not like Michael. You may think he's a jerk who's made crappy decisions, you may think he's not good at promoting his films or getting his name out their in a positive light. But I think it's a pretty far reach to act as if he isn't a talented actor. He's repeatedly referred to as "one of the best (if not the best) actors of his generation." I happen to agree with that assessment.


----------



## eserei27

Cute


----------



## Esizzle

logansrun said:


> Hahaha... so true about Mrs Michael. It would be great if McQueen steered clear of both of them all together. There are far more talented and hard working actors around. It will be interesting to see how Tomb Raider fares. From the trailers it looks awful. She doesn’t hold a candle to Angelina in her heyday. Say what you like about AJ, but the chick has charisma, unlike that low energy Amish looking chick.


I think Michael is one of the best actors but he just doesn’t care about doing anything other than acting when it comes to his movies. That sucks but whatever it’s his career. 

Tomb raider is going to flop. Mrs Michael looks like a dirty 12 year old child playing around in a jungle. And no one cares about video game movies


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> I think Michael is one of the best actors but he just doesn’t care about doing anything other than acting when it comes to his movies



I agree with this. Promoting is definitely not his favorite thing to do. Unfortunately, it's a huge part of making your film a success.

I agree with many of the posters in the past that have said Michael is not interested in big box office numbers or the "Hollywood game." That being said, the film business is just that: a business. You have to make money to continue being hired. No matter how wonderful and artistic and beautiful a film may be, no studio is going to make that film unless they think people are going to go see it. Or if they can make up the money another way, like having a big comic book movie that grosses a billion dollars. As Michael has said before, the big studio movies are what allow him to make the independent films. Unfortunately, his big studio movies of late have not been successful. I hope that changes soon. As I've said before, he's too good of an actor to have his movies struggle so much.


----------



## scarlet555

I wouldn't want to hire an actor who doesn't promote his own movies, flop or not.  That just says a lot about the actor.  

Hey, so i didn't get the lowdown, is mrs fassbender a Weinstein girl via exploitation or contracts or by will?  What is it called when you let producers exploit you to advance your career?  Is that being victimized if you gain fame and money and role and are willing to do it,it's not the same as being raped.  Or is it like in prison where any guards having sex with prisoners is considered rape bc of the power scale.


----------



## logansrun

eserei27 said:


> You might not like Michael. You may think he's a jerk who's made crappy decisions, you may think he's not good at promoting his films or getting his name out their in a positive light. But I think it's a pretty far reach to act as if he isn't a talented actor. He's repeatedly referred to as "one of the best (if not the best) actors of his generation." I happen to agree with that assessment.


----------



## logansrun

He isn’t really. He’s not good with American accents and he has a very limited range. Tom Hardy is far more versatile, so is Joel Egerton, Colin Farrell and James McAvoy.


----------



## eserei27

logansrun said:


> He isn’t really. He’s not good with American accents and he has a very limited range. Tom Hardy is far more versatile, so is Joel Egerton, Colin Farrell and James McAvoy.



I guess that’s your opinion, but I would strongly disagree on all counts. Including the fact that the actors you listed are better then him, even if I do enjoy their work.


----------



## Selayang430

logansrun said:


> He isn’t really. He’s not good with American accents and he has a very limited range. Tom Hardy is far more versatile, so is Joel Egerton, Colin Farrell and James McAvoy.



Have to state ‘Strongly Disagree ‘ even during my holidays in Japan now. But it’s your opinion


----------



## Morgane

scarlet555 said:


> [Blind Gossip] We’ve decided to stop laughing long enough to explain the change in this  celebrity relationship.


Sorry if I bring up this idiotic nonsense again,but.. In order to explain the "change" ,I suppose they've also decide to ignore their precedent "insiders" because I'm pretty sure a month ago one of Michael's "close friends" told them that the wedding rumor was just stuff planted by his mentally unstable,attention seeking girlfriend (it wasn't clear if she was PR or not..) and that everyone was laughing behind her back. Now it turns out that the fake wedding has always been Harvey's plan. I guess it's time to ignore the drug addiction plot line and  bring back the Weinstein showmance..
Considering that  these blinds are _not_  based on submitted stuff  and gossip message boards (apparently it's just a coincidence and they have all the same insiders..)_,_but we're talking about reliable sources and people close to them,how do we explain  these recent "changes" ? 

 Anyway,these blinds are surely convincing if the same people who were complaining about their "blonde surfer girl" scoops being stolen by BG are now wondering who are these close sources.. 



Allie28 said:


> Exactly!  If all of this were true, the producers demise would've been their "get out of jail free" card. It would have been so simple and easy.  Quietly go their separate ways (since we've been told repeatedly no one gives a damn about them as a couple anyway) and eventually be seen with other people.  But instead of letting themselves off the hook they get married.  And like Mollie said, *no one in the media has linked Michael or Alicia to the scandal so the idea that this marriage is some sort of cover up or damage control makes zero sense.*
> 
> I don't know Michael's family but I look at the wedding party pictures and how happy they all look and I cannot fathom everyone (his parents especially) being that joyous over a sham wedding happening only to cover up scandal.


These are details. Now it's just not clear if the fake wedding is one of his _old_ plans for the pr couple,or if it's just distraction and they knew about these recent stories at least since August,when they were already planning the fake wedding.
But even before this scandal,considering that in three years there's never been trace of these "multiple projects" (it's like the lead roles that Alicia got after her "flops",always according to them.. ) ,a rational question would be: why are they still doing what this man obsessed (for obscure reasons) to see them together (and married!!!) says?  And one would think that a person with his legal,financial,personal troubles has always had more important things to think about than threatening and blackmailing Fassbender for three years because (for some obscure reasons) he _really_,r_eally_  wants to make his Vikassy dream come true.. I don't know..

On a more serious note,I miss the conspiracy theories about Emma staging pics with hotel employees to promote their movie. It was less embarrassing.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I know for a fact she’s been concern-trolling another forum, positing the theory that Weinstein will, in retaliation, spill all the beans about who he slept with and tried to give a career-boost.  Oh, the horror!  But the very obvious undertone/ subtext of her comment is that she would believe HW (even though he’s a sociopath anud a serial liar and manipulator) and that she actually wants it all to come out, because she thinks it would shame someone she hates and confirm her own “knowledge.”
> She also frequently tweets at people who are actual journalists.
> It’s not “bullying” to call out this nonsense; it’s holding her accountable for her words and actions (rooted in misogyny)—which she WANTS to be influential.


Eh.. I've noticed this as well (and other things in the past..). It's the narrative I was talking about the other day. It doesn't matter if it's  disproved by actual facts.
And God forbid a woman who says her movies may be "in contention" ( festivals,awards attention). It means she was promised an Oscar,whatever that means,and it indicates that she's obviously sleeping with someone to get ahead.
In response to painterly_love and eserei too,the point is not disliking Vikander. Nobody is obliged to like her or her acting. But the stuff I've been reading over the past three years is nauseating and gratuitous.
It's actually worse when it comes from people who pretend to be oh so concerned about feminist issues. And  I'm not  just talking about her.



scarlet555 said:


> I wouldn't want to hire an actor who doesn't promote his own movies, flop or not.  That just says a lot about the actor.
> 
> Hey, so i didn't get the lowdown, is mrs fassbender a Weinstein girl via exploitation or contracts or by will?  What is it called when you let producers exploit you to advance your career?  Is that being victimized if you gain fame and money and role and are willing to do it,it's pnot the same as being raped.  Or is it like in prison where any guards having sex with prisoners is considered rape bc of the power scale.


I'm still waiting to get the lowdown on the roles that Harvey Weinstein gave her,these mysterious "Harvey's connections" that are _not_ people who have previously worked with Mrs Fassbender. And I'm talking about roles that actually have had some kind of impact on her career, not a movie shelved for three years.

Just a nice reminder:  there're other platforms where his "fans" would gladly welcome every kind of gross BS about Mrs Fassbender. It's also off topic,I think..


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> I saw The Snowman yesterday, too.  I would give it 2 out of 5 and absolutely categorically insist that the editing is not to blame.  *Thelma Schoonmaker worked on The Snowman, FFS - a hero of mine!  I was pinning my hopes on her - along with Alfredson and the scriptwriters - being able to turn that pig's ear of a plot into something coherent and compelling for the screen.  Alas, it was beyond even her capabilities.*
> 
> The sole 'blame' for this film not being good - and it isn't, there is no way of sugar-coating that pill - is whoever commissioned the film in the first place, because as I have said numerous times on this board, it is impossible to successfully shoehorn that convoluted book into a 2 hour film.
> 
> The only aspect of the film that I wouldn't blame on the source material is the music, "Hey, this is where you are supposed to feel scared so here are some ominous strings playing very loudly!"
> 
> Michael was fine.  He certainly managed to convey the sense of a world-weary, drink-addled detective, but his character had no back story for the benefit of those unfamiliar with Harry Hole, so there was little more he could do.
> 
> I haven't read any reviews (not even those posted on this website) and I'm not going to read any, but I know they have been negative but I admit I was still hoping for the best, despite my massive reservations.  Such a shame.


This review brought to my attention that there's another editor,Claire Simpson:


> Then again, the whole production smacks of trouble behind the scenes. The opening credits list the eminent Thelma Schoonmaker as editor; a startling sight to behold, given that_ The Snowman_’s prologue is cut together with none of her coherence or finesse. IMDb, meanwhile, lists the editor as Claire Simpson, which suggests that a changing of the guard occurred at some point. Add in the news that _The Snowman_ had a round of reshoots a year after its initial run of filming concluded, and there’s at least a bit of evidence that something went drastically wrong somewhere along the line.


 The editing is one of the main complaints,but we can't really blame her considering that she had to edit/re-edit footage that wasn't complete. Alfredson was interviewed by a Norwegian outlet after the premieremand by his estimates, around 10-15% of the movie’s screenplay was not filmed during production:


> The Snowman was originally set to be directed by Martin Scorsese, but Alfredson took over and Scorsese stepped into an executive producing role. The film had been in development for awhile by the time Alfredson came on board and production was rushed once he was set as director. “It happened very abruptly,” he said. “Suddenly we got notice that we had the money and could start the shoot in London."
> Alfredson says that because 10-15% of the screenplay was not filmed, it left huge story gaps that needed to be filled in the editing room. “It’s like when you’re making a big jigsaw puzzle and a few pieces are missing so you don’t see the whole picture,” he said.


I'd really like to know more about what went wrong. I know you dislike the book and I don't doubt the plot is convoluted,but I still think this had some potential,even if I can't see the snowman killler shtick translating well to the big screen in any case.
It's really sad because this would have been a nice hit for him,considering the budget. Its international opening weekends were  pretty good and the trailers also played very well (it's why Universal has spent some money to promote it): http://variety.com/2017/film/news/the-snowman-tops-studios-tv-ad-spending-1202591162/


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Sorry if I bring up this idiotic nonsense again,but.. In order to explain the "change" ,I suppose they've also decide to ignore their precedent "insiders" because I'm pretty sure a month ago one of Michael's "close friends" told them that the wedding rumor was just stuff planted by his mentally unstable,attention seeking girlfriend (it wasn't clear if she was PR or not..) and that everyone was laughing behind her back. Now it turns out that the fake wedding has always been Harvey's plan. I guess it's time to ignore the drug addiction plot line and  bring back the Weinstein showmance..
> Considering that  these blinds are _not_  based on submitted stuff  and gossip message boards (apparently it's just a coincidence and they have all the same insiders..)_,_but we're talking about reliable sources and people close to them,how do we explain  these recent "changes" ?
> 
> Anyway,these blinds are surely convincing if the same people who were complaining about their "blonde surfer girl" scoops being stolen by BG are now wondering who are these close sources..
> 
> 
> These are details. Now it's just not clear if the fake wedding is one of his _old_ plans for the pr couple,or if it's just distraction and they knew about these recent stories at least since August,when they were already planning the fake wedding.
> But even before this scandal,considering that in three years there's never been trace of these "multiple projects" (it's like the lead roles that Alicia got after her "flops",always according to them.. ) ,a rational question would be: why are they still doing what this man obsessed (for obscure reasons) to see them together (and married!!!) says?  And one would think that a person with his legal,financial,personal troubles has always had more important things to think about than threatening and blackmailing Fassbender for three years because (for some obscure reasons) he _really_,r_eally_  wants to make his Vikassy dream come true.. I don't know..
> 
> On a more serious note,*I miss the conspiracy theories about Emma staging pics with hotel employees to promote their movie. It was less embarrassing*.



I was partial to the "Stockholm Syndrome" conspiracies myself.


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> Eh.. I've noticed this as well (and other things in the past..). It's the narrative I was talking about the other day. It doesn't matter if it's  disproved by actual facts.
> And God forbid a woman who says her movies may be "in contention" ( festivals,awards attention). It means she was promised an Oscar,whatever that means,and it indicates that she's obviously sleeping with someone to get ahead.
> In response to painterly_love and eserei too,the point is not disliking Vikander. Nobody is obliged to like her or her acting. But the stuff I've been reading over the past three years is nauseating and gratuitous.
> It's actually worse when it comes from people who pretend to be oh so concerned about feminist issues. And  I'm not  just talking about her.
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to get the lowdown on the roles that Harvey Weinstein gave her,these mysterious "Harvey's connections" that are _not_ people who have previously worked with Mrs Fassbender. And I'm talking about roles that actually have had some kind of impact on her career, not a movie shelved for three years.
> 
> Just a nice reminder:  there're other platforms where his "fans" would gladly welcome every kind of gross BS about Mrs Fassbender. It's also off topic,I think..



I agree that the point is not whether or not people like AV. But coming from the standpoint of a Michael fan who is not a fan of Alicia, I always got the impression that this forum was not a welcoming place for people who did not adore Alicia. I think one of the things that gets frustrating to some fans, myself included, is that the vibe from this forum is that if you don’t love Alicia, then there is no way that you can be a fan of Michael’s. 

That being said, I do agree with you that some horrible things have been said about Alicia, most of them based on very little (or no) evidence. And as far as the Harvey Weinstein situation goes, based on his record, I wouldn’t be at all surprised if Alicia was harrarrased by him in some way. That would make her a victim, just like the other women who have spoken up. I think it’s wrong to call out some women and say they’re to blame for Weinstein’s actions because we don’t like them, but call the women we do like victims. It can’t be both ways. They were all victims. 

*important note: I am absolutely not saying AV did anything with HW. Just saying that he’s a gross human being and I wouldn’t be surprised if he harassed her in some way.*


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> I agree that the point is not whether or not people like AV. But coming from the standpoint of a Michael fan who is not a fan of Alicia, I always got the impression that this forum was not a welcoming place for people who did not adore Alicia. I think one of the things that gets frustrating to some fans, myself included, is that the vibe from this forum is that if you don’t love Alicia, then there is no way that you can be a fan of Michael’s.
> 
> That being said, I do agree with you that some horrible things have been said about Alicia, most of them based on very little (or no) evidence. And as far as the Harvey Weinstein situation goes, based on his record, I wouldn’t be at all surprised if Alicia was harrarrased by him in some way. That would make her a victim, just like the other women who have spoken up. I think it’s wrong to call out some women and say they’re to blame for Weinstein’s actions because we don’t like them, but call the women we do like victims. It can’t be both ways. They were all victims.
> 
> *important note: I am absolutely not saying AV did anything with HW. Just saying that he’s a gross human being and I wouldn’t be surprised if he harassed her in some way.*



Just to explain: this is one of the few forums whose members (some of them) at least try to insist that Alicia be treated with respect and dignity as a person. We call out people who don't.  If that is perceived as "unwelcoming" to some, then so be it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Just to explain: this is one of the few forums whose members (some of them) at least try to insist that Alicia be treated with respect and dignity as a person. We call out people who don't.  If that is perceived as "unwelcoming" to some, then so be it.



This ^^

Speaking for myself (and I know several other regular posters here think likewise) it’s absolutely not the case that fans of Michael are required to love Alicia, or even like her on this Forum. Ditto for Michael on Alicia’s forum although he doesn’t get regularly trashed there.

I’ve said many times it is totally irrelevant what anyone thinks of her but what is unacceptable is the vicious campaign waged by some -  nasty disgusting fabricated allegations and spiteful insults. It’s hard to fathom the mentality and motivation that drives this behaviour. I know it made me a lot more defensive towards her than I would otherwise have been. 

Having said that I do believe she and Michael are made for each other and it’s clear to me they make each other very happy. Why wouldn’t Michael’s  fans be happy for him to have found a woman he adores to spend his life with? 

I think it’s common decency that whether you love or hate or are neutral in your opinion, Michael’s wife is entitled to respect.


----------



## Esizzle

This is article hilarious. The Snowman is at 10% on rotten tomatoes. Surely going to be one of the worst rated movies of the year.

https://www.themarysue.com/things-we-saw-today-the-snowman/

*Things We Saw Today: Reviews for The SnowmanAre So Bad They Almost Make Me Want to See It*


----------



## Esizzle

God this again. I can call celebs whatever I want on a gossip forum. If I want to call Mrs Michael buck toothed fake tanned pre pubescent looking and dressing famewh*re I will. End of story.

 Let’s talk about Michaels newest movie that’s out. Mchris55 have you seen the snowman yet?


----------



## eserei27

I liked The Snowman. It wasn’t the best movie of the year, but it’s a long way off from being the worst. It was a little slow, but kept me interested throughout. If I hadn’t read the book beforehand, I can see where I may have been confused at some points and felt like things didn’t flow. I imagine that’s to do with editing and with them not filming 10-15% of the script. Val Kilmer’s performance was really weird, but I read that he was ill and had to have surgery and that’s why his face was so stiff. They dubbed all his lines. Kind of awkward. 

Michael’s performance was great as always. Some people are saying it felt “phoned in” and “boring” but I didn’t get that impression at all! And there is a scene where he’s shirtless and in boxer briefs. I’m not sure why it was necessary, but it was certainly appreciated!


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> Just to explain: this is one of the few forums whose members (some of them) at least try to insist that Alicia be treated with respect and dignity as a person. We call out people who don't.  If that is perceived as "unwelcoming" to some, then so be it.



And saying, “I don’t like her. I don’t think she’s a good actress,” is not disrespectful. Despite that, I’ve seen posts such as that treated very negatively here, and posters being called jealous for holding that opinion. I agree that it’s wrong, and disrespectful to bash her. But not everyone that doesn’t like her does that. 

Anyway, I have made an effort or appreciate her more, because I adore Michael and I love to see him happy.


----------



## aprilmayjune

I’m trying to figure out what 10-15% of scenes were missing (a lot involving Katrine maybe?) and if they could have saved the movie but I’m still too baffled by the mess they made of the ending.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> And saying, “I don’t like her. I don’t think she’s a good actress,” is not disrespectful. Despite that, I’ve seen posts such as that treated very negatively here, and posters being called jealous for holding that opinion. I agree that it’s wrong, and disrespectful to bash her. But not everyone that doesn’t like her does that.
> 
> Anyway, I have made an effort or appreciate her more, because I adore Michael and I love to see him happy.


I’m pretty sure that a comment like that alone would be treated as a difference of opinion. However, when you marry it with the constant attempts some posters make just to antagonise others then you may begin to see why a stronger reaction is sometimes given. You would need to read back every post from certain members to get the whole intent. Seriously, why would someone join a Michael Fassbender thread just to criticise and mock him and his wife. Most people I know avoid the things they don’t like unless they need to get involved to help make a positive change. As I hardly see Michael or Alicia being a threat to world peace...well I’ve had to draw my own conclusions and personally answer/or ignore certain comments as I feel appropriate.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> God this again. I *can call celebs whatever I want on a gossip forum*. If I want to call Mrs Michael buck toothed fake tanned pre pubescent looking and dressing famewh*re I will. End of story.
> 
> Let’s talk about Michaels newest movie that’s out. Mchris55 have you seen the snowman yet?



'Just a nice reminder it's off topic'!! lol 

Seriously, if you state your opinion and it's different than mine, you are totally off topic, and you are on a ' hate campaign'.   There is no campaign,  is it hard to understand that not everyone will like one bad dull actress?? 'How dare you associate her with HW, how dare you she is a victim, we need proof' attitude is hilarious .    Again it's a gossip forum,  not a court.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> God this again. I can call celebs whatever I want on a gossip forum. If I want to call Mrs Michael buck toothed fake tanned pre pubescent looking and dressing famewh*re I will. End of story.
> 
> Let’s talk about Michaels newest movie that’s out. Mchris55 have you seen the snowman yet?



I can't stand paying money to watch bad movies but would like to know what was bad?


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> I can't stand paying money to watch bad movies but would like to know what was bad?


Are you asking me what was bad about The Snowman? I haven’t seen it yet but from the reviews EVERYTHING was bad. It’s at 9% on RT now. I’m cringing.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> 'Just a nice reminder it's off topic'!! lol
> 
> Seriously, if you state your opinion and it's different than mine, you are totally off topic, and you are on a ' hate campaign'.   There is no campaign,  is it hard to understand that not everyone will like one bad dull actress?? 'How dare you associate her with HW, how dare you she is a victim, we need proof' attitude is hilarious .    Again it's a gossip forum,  not a court.


No the narrative always is “if you say a single bad thing about Mrs M, you are the most jealous person on earth because she stole your imaginary boyfriend”. Ummmm Michael never was and never will be my imaginary boyfriend. I’ve got some but Michael isn’t any of them


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> No the narrative always is “if you say a single bad thing about Mrs M, you are the most jealous person on earth because she stole your imaginary boyfriend”. Ummmm Michael never was and never will be my imaginary boyfriend. I’ve got some but Michael isn’t any of them



The 'you so jealous if you don't like ex- machina' is pretty funny.  Will refer to Mrs F as ex- machina from now on since I wasted 2 hours of my life I can't get back, and it was a good portrayal of her in real life- that I've seen always.


----------



## scarlet555

Just Askin said:


> I’m pretty sure that a comment like that alone would be treated as a difference of opinion. However, when you marry it with the constant attempts some posters make just to antagonise others then you may begin to see why a stronger reaction is sometimes given. You *would need to read back every post from certain members *to get the whole intent. Seriously, why would someone join a Michael Fassbender thread just to criticise and mock him and his wife. Most people I know avoid the things they don’t like unless they need to get involved to help make a positive change. As I hardly see Michael or Alicia being a threat to world peace...well I’ve had to draw my own conclusions and personally answer/or ignore certain comments as I feel appropriate.



The above can't be serious?  You have time for that?  Lol  Some posts here are so long I can't even finish them or don't even want to read them even if they are a reply.


----------



## Just Askin

scarlet555 said:


> The above can't be serious?  You have time for that?  Lol  Some posts here are so long I can't even finish them or don't even want to read them even if they are a reply.


The above is completely serious and refers to taking comments out of context. Ta dah....point in fact.


Also...what a handsome couple


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I’m pretty sure that a comment like that alone would be treated as a difference of opinion. However, when you marry it with the constant attempts some posters make just to antagonise others then you may begin to see why a stronger reaction is sometimes given. You would need to read back every post from certain members to get the whole intent. Seriously, why would someone join a Michael Fassbender thread just to criticise and mock him and his wife. Most people I know avoid the things they don’t like unless they need to get involved to help make a positive change. As I hardly see Michael or Alicia being a threat to world peace...well I’ve had to draw my own conclusions and personally answer/or ignore certain comments as I feel appropriate.



I don’t think it’s at all necessary to have to go back further than a week to get a flavour of the trashing of Michael and his wife. Like I said earlier I can’t begin to understand what the motivation is to do it; if I despise people in the public eye I avoid anything to do with them. I’ve much better things to do with my time than engage in other threads just to post nasty or negative opinions. For example  I can’t understand the interest or fascination with our boring Royal family; can never understand why these entitled people who have achieved absolutely nothing and are kept by British tax payers are deemed interesting let alone held up on a pedestal? But obviously some people buy into the myth that they are special and choose to celebrate them, it’s a free world so why would I try to spoil their fun? 

Anyway, sticks and stones won’t change anything in the real world. All the internet derision over recent months at the prospect of Michael marrying Alicia is hilarious to read in retrospect, suppose it’s not surprising some people were livid to be proved wrong. And I’m sure Mr and Mrs Fassbender are completely oblivious to internet attacks as they enjoy their honeymoon [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I can’t believe it’s been a week already. I wonder where they went for their honeymoon.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> And saying, “I don’t like her. I don’t think she’s a good actress,” is not disrespectful. Despite that, I’ve seen posts such as that treated very negatively here, and posters being called jealous for holding that opinion. I agree that it’s wrong, and disrespectful to bash her. But not everyone that doesn’t like her does that.



Not takin' the bait again.



Morgane said:


> Sorry if I bring up this idiotic nonsense again,but.. In order to explain the "change" ,I suppose they've also decide to ignore their precedent "insiders" because I'm pretty sure a month ago one of Michael's "close friends" told them that the wedding rumor was just stuff planted by his mentally unstable,attention seeking girlfriend (it wasn't clear if she was PR or not..) and that everyone was laughing behind her back. Now it turns out that the fake wedding has always been Harvey's plan. I guess it's time to ignore the drug addiction plot line and  bring back the Weinstein showmance..
> Considering that  these blinds are _not_  based on submitted stuff  and gossip message boards (apparently it's just a coincidence and they have all the same insiders..)_,_but we're talking about reliable sources and people close to them,how do we explain  these recent "changes" ?



Morgane, you're absolutely right.  I had forgotten about the previous story on BG, but I remember reading it, and our friend on FF had a few posts, one of them using a laughing Michael picture, to disparage the "rumor."  Suddenly it was always Harvey's plan.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> I liked The Snowman. It wasn’t the best movie of the year, but it’s a long way off from being the worst. It was a little slow, but kept me interested throughout. If I hadn’t read the book beforehand, I can see where I may have been confused at some points and felt like things didn’t flow. I imagine that’s to do with editing and with them not filming 10-15% of the script. Val Kilmer’s performance was really weird, but I read that he was ill and had to have surgery and that’s why his face was so stiff. They dubbed all his lines. Kind of awkward.
> 
> Michael’s performance was great as always. Some people are saying it felt “phoned in” and “boring” but I didn’t get that impression at all! And there is a scene where he’s shirtless and in boxer briefs. I’m not sure why it was necessary, but it was certainly appreciated!



I just saw the movie, at a matinee.  There's no way it deserves the rating it's getting, but it's now officially chum in the water for idiot critics.  I liked the movie.  Not my favorite of his, but he is very nice to look at!



aprilmayjune said:


> I’m trying to figure out what 10-15% of scenes were missing (a lot involving Katrine maybe?) and if they could have saved the movie but I’m still too baffled by the mess they made of the ending.



I've also read the book.  
Katrine's ending is very different in the book, and I suspect they changed it so as to preserve her for a sequel (which isn't going to happen).  
I think that the situation with Dr. Vedlesen and Arve Stop was not explained--it wasn't clear what they were doing together, and in the book it is rather an awful scheme.  (Oslo as home of the world cup has nothing to do with the secret scheme.)
What should have been the ending was actually better than in the book, which was too melodramatic.  The tacked-on ending was unnecessary.
I should add that I really liked Charlotte Gainsbourg in the role.  The reshoots in London are tragically most visible in Val Kilmer; I hope he has recovered somewhat, and I truly respect him for filming when he was that ill.

So did I like it?  3.5 out of 5.  The scenery is beautiful once they get out of Oslo; the "flavor" of the city of Oslo was lost in the cutting room, but the rest of it is good.
Michael's performance was, as always, both passionate and controlled.
All that being said, I wouldn't want him in a series of these books, or at least not directed by Alfredson.  I would like to see him in something lighter, especially since he is so happy now.


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> Not takin' the bait again.



No one was trying to bait you, although that defensiveness is partially what I’m referring to.


----------



## Hackensack

Anything but defensive--more like, I'm amused because I've been down this road before--but okay.  I just took the bait, by the way, but won't again!


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> Anything but defensive--more like, I'm amused because I've been down this road before--but okay.  I just took the bait, by the way, but won't again!



Again, it’s not my attention to bait you. I didn’t come on this forum to mock anyone. I know that others have done so, so I guess I can understand your reaction, but that’s not me. I’m here because I adore Michael and want to talk about him with others who also presumably adore him.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> The 'you so jealous if you don't like ex- machina' is pretty funny.  Will refer to Mrs F as ex- machina from now on since I wasted 2 hours of my life I can't get back, and it was a good portrayal of her in real life- that I've seen always.


LOL I was fine with ex machina because of Oscar Isaac. The worst movie of her that I have seen is TLBO. I didnt even pay to see the movie but I wanted to ask for money back. Her ugly crying got to be too much for me. She is unattractive in the face to begin with and then slap on the ugly crying and I am offended to look at her.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## scarlet555

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3858692


 
^How Fassy truly feels about marrying ex machina


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3858692



How he feels about (unrelated) people criticizing his wife [emoji1] (in the event he sees some of those snarky comments)


----------



## lunadeagosto

Well, , I see there's a lot of masochism around here. I do not know about you, but if I do not like someone, I dont follow her , 
much less if her  face offends me. My english is not very  good, but I don´t remember read this offensive phrase before, and I think that is a very unlucky sentence. I dont like the kardashians, but their faces dont offend me, simply, i dont read  or watch their charades.
I fear what you would say if you saw my face crying, I suppose you would feel insulted, sorry if we dont r...each your standard of beauty...But i recall you, this is not her thread, here we  talk about her like girlfriend, partner and now wife of Michael, and not like actress, at least I think so...
And about The Snowman and thr critics, I think that  has reached a vomiting limit, with the vitriol and the mockery, I dont understand the hate, the movie is not a masterpiece but is not the worst of the year...


----------



## Just Askin

scarlet555 said:


> ^How Fassy truly feels about marrying ex machina


*Obviously...*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
**


----------



## aprilmayjune

Lol I really think he’s doing okay, concerntr***s


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Just to explain: this is one of the few forums whose members (some of them) at least try to insist that Alicia be treated with respect and dignity as a person. We call out people who don't.  If that is perceived as "unwelcoming" to some, then so be it.



I've never understood the accusation that differing opinions aren't allowed here. All you have to do is read the last few pages to see that's just not true.  There is a wide spectrum of opinions and members who don't like Alicia have absolutely been free to post and say whatever they want about her.  Negative rumors, accusations, and blind items are posted all the time.  It's just that here people have a right to counter that negativity.  There are forums where you can't like, or even be neutral, on Alicia or their relationship.  If you like Michael but don't like her there are plenty of places to go.  This is a forum where people who like both can post but it's certainly not a requirement.  Count how many times "Weinstein girl" has been used here and tell me again how everyone here is forced to like Alicia.   

I didn't really ever see myself as some huge Alicia fan.  It's just that she was Michael's gf and if she made him happy--great!  But the nonstop bashing, body shaming, accusations and overall piling on (by other women, no less) made me feel bad for her. The worse it got, the more I asked, "Who is this girl? What did she do? Why do they hate her so much?"  So I read a little on her, watched a few of her movies and interviews and learned was she was nothing like she how was being portrayed. She was actually pretty cool.  The more hate she got, the more I rooted for her.  Now that she's Michael's wife I'm rooting for both of them and wish them all the best.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I want to play too, JA


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## eserei27

For clarity: I never said people were forced to share the same views on this forum. What I said is that this forum can be unwelcoming to people who don’t agree with the majority. This is true, whether or not people realize that. I see no problem with calling out bashing of Michael or Alicia in this forum, or any other. I would expect it, actually. But saying someone doesn’t interest you is not bashing someone, and yet just today it was treated as if it was comment meant to start a fight. When differing opinions are treated that way, that is a problem. That’s why some people see this place as unwelcoming.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I want to play too, JA



I love how curly his hair is in these pictures!


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This is the first time I’m seeing these pictures in HQ.


----------



## Tivo

From pictures it appears he really loves her. He is very touchy-feely with her and always smiling. But they are professional actors so it’s possible it’s all an act, and a damn fine act if that’s true.


----------



## Flatsy

eserei27 said:


> For clarity: I never said people were forced to share the same views on this forum. What I said is that this forum can be unwelcoming to people who don’t agree with the majority. This is true, whether or not people realize that. I see no problem with calling out bashing of Michael or Alicia in this forum, or any other. I would expect it, actually. *But saying someone doesn’t interest you is not bashing someone, and yet just today it was treated as if it was comment meant to start a fight. *When differing opinions are treated that way, that is a problem. That’s why some people see this place as unwelcoming.


People who genuinely don't have an interest in Michael and Alicia don't participate in messageboard threads about them. People who aren't interested....aren't interested.  They visit the threads of people who do interest them.  

You'll notice that your posts are getting likes by the same 1-2 people.  That's because those of us who have been around here longer know these people very well.  They are here all day, every day in this thread on a mission to evangelize everyone on what an awful, ugly, conniving, slutty, dishonest, untalented, terrible person Alicia is.  And what a disaster Michael Fassbender and his career have become due to the sham relationship he is conducting with her.  Any claims they claim to be "not interested" or "not care" are demonstrably false since this is their #1 hobby.

And they go to other forums, obsessively posting about Michael and Alicia, always bashing, and then claiming not to care.  And then they brag on their tumblrs about how they are "winning" their battle to make the purseforum an unpleasant place for anyone who doesn't hate Michael and Alicia and their PR relationship, which is my main problem.  They are trolling, end of story.  

I have critiqued both Michael and Alicia on this forum - things they have done in their careers and their personal behavior.   People responded with differing viewpoints, some agreement, some disagreement.  I was not attacked or made to feel unwelcome.  And that's because I was expressing a sincere opinion and not trolling.  And I think anyone who does the same would be fine here, if they aren't driven off by the nuts.


----------



## eserei27

I’m not going to speak for anyone else, but I will say that I feel unwelcome. I’m not trolling this site, and I joined it because I am genuinely interested in Michael Fassbender and wanted to engage with like minded people. I’ve not said anything derogatory about Michael or his wife, but people are still saying I’m baiting them. I’ve posted pictures of Michael and interviews with Michael, which shouldn’t be controversial at all. And yet, as you’ve pointed out, it’s only the same people liking them. Not sure why that is, but it certainly doesn’t feel welcoming.


----------



## Esizzle

I have liked a lot of eserei27's posts. I am neither on any other Michael forum nor on tumblr. So what are you talking about flatsy? Care to explain on this very welcoming forum? Obviously I have gossip interest in Michael never said I didnt care. Michael's latest movie is at 9% on RT so yes his career is in nose dive. Its obviously obvious.


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> I’m not going to speak for anyone else, but I will say that I feel unwelcome. I’m not trollomg this site, and I joined it because I am genuinely interested in Michael Fassbender and wanted to engage with like minded people. I’ve not said anything derogatory about Michael or his wife, but people are still saying I’m baiting them. I’ve posted pictures of Michael and interviews with Michael, which shouldn’t be controversial at all. And yet, as you’ve pointed out, it’s only the same people liking them. Not sire why that is, but it certainly doesn’t feel welcoming.


Sorry I am sure the few members on here are lumping you with me because I may have liked your posts. You were not baiting anyone just saying what you were thinking. What you wrote hit right on the head and some went into attack/defensive mode. 

I started following Michael after watching watching 12YAS and then went back watched some of his old work. I havent been impressed with the quality of content of most of his movies for the past two years or so. Still watch them hoping they will turn out good. Song to song was especially bad for me. I am sure The Snowman will take that crown. Going to watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Flatsy

eserei27 said:


> I’m not going to speak for anyone else, but I will say that I feel unwelcome. I’m not trollomg this site, and I joined it because I am genuinely interested in Michael Fassbender and wanted to engage with like minded people.


I think your posts are just fine and I'm sorry you feel unwelcome.  I appreciate anyone who comes here to contribute pictures and movie information because that's what I've always come here to read.


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> I started following Michael after watching watching 12YAS and then went back watched some of his old work. I havent been impressed with the quality of content of most of his movies for the past two years or so. Still watch them hoping they will turn out good. Song to song was especially bad for me. I am sure The Snowman will take that crown. Going to watch it tomorrow.



I liked Song to Song, but I can see how some might not have liked it. It felt like I was inside a dream, everything nonlinear and just picking up on suggestions and emotions. I kinda liked that feeling. Another film he made in the last few years that I really liked was Trespass Against Us, and the more times I watch it the more I like it actually. I liked the father-son interaction between his character and Brendan Gleeson’s, and I also enjoyed his relationship with his son in that movie.

As far as The Snowman goes, it’s truly not as bad as everyone is saying. It’s no masterpiece, but it’s definitely watchable.


----------



## eserei27

Flatsy said:


> I think your posts are just fine and I'm sorry you feel unwelcome.  I appreciate anyone who comes here to contribute pictures and movie information because that's what I've always come here to read.



Thank you. I appreciate that, and it goes a long way towards making me feel more welcomed.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I liked Song to Song, but I can see how some might not have liked it. It felt like I was inside a dream, everything nonlinear and just picking up on suggestions and emotions. I kind liked that feeling. Another film he made in the last few years that I really liked was Trespass Against, and the more times I watch it the more I like it actually. I liked the father-son interaction between his character and Brendan Gleeson’s, and I also enjoyed his relationship with his son in that movie.
> 
> As far as The Snowman goes, it’s truly not as bad as everyone is saying. It’s no masterpiece, but it’s definitely watchable.


TAU is an absolute favourite. I love everything about it. I’ve been singing it’s praises forever and I’m glad hearing more and more people like it. Did you ever watch the documentary it was related to?
I didn’t move from start to finish whilst watching Song to Song. I thought it was very clever and very deep.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> TAU is an absolute favourite. I love everything about it. I’ve been singing it’s praises forever and I’m glad hearing more and more people like it. Did you ever watch the documentary it was related to?
> I didn’t move from start to finish whilst watching Song to Song. I thought it was very clever and very deep.



No, I haven’t watched the documentary. I think perhaps I should!

The first time I saw TAU was at its premiere at TIFF, and I thought maybe I liked it so much because I was so overwhelmed with seeing it in Michael’s presence, and then being able to ask him a question at the Q&A. But I’ve watched it several times since, and it holds up. The accents were definitely rough the first time around with this American ears, but once I was able to understand what was said, I liked it even more


----------



## Flatsy

I know everyone has an opinion about what Fassbender should be doing with his career and he'll never make everyone happy.  But I've seen a lot of suggestions recently that he should go back to making indies.  I disagree.  I think he's kind of stuck in a rut.  He does the very commercial X-men movies and he does very serious, dark arty movies.  I want him to do something in between - something that's sort of moderately commercial and a little lighter without being goofy.

It's not like he can snap his fingers and be in whatever movie he wants, but I think he's been typecast as the serious guy and it would be nice for him to break out of that a little bit.  I think his time off has been because he felt like he was in a rut too, which is why I have no problem with it.  It's often good for an actor's career to take a time out and stop trying to push the rock up the hill for a while.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Flatsy said:


> I know everyone has an opinion about what Fassbender should be doing with his career and he'll never make everyone happy.  But I've seen a lot of suggestions recently that he should go back to making indies.  I disagree.  I think he's kind of stuck in a rut.  He does the very commercial X-men movies and he does very serious, dark arty movies.  I want him to do something in between - something that's sort of moderately commercial and a little lighter without being goofy.
> 
> It's not like he can snap his fingers and be in whatever movie he wants, but I think he's been typecast as the serious guy and it would be nice for him to break out of that a little bit.  I think his time off has been because he felt like he was in a rut too, which is why I have no problem with it.  It's often good for an actor's career to take a time out and stop trying to push the rock up the hill for a while.


I agree with this. He could use a good comedy, although not a dumb one.


----------



## eserei27

I’d love to see him in a well written TV series on Netflix or HBO or something. That being said, I don’t think he’d like television work (at least long term) for much the same reason he prefers film over theater: he’d get bored. He’s committed to a project when he’s filming it, but I suspect he’s ready to move on at the end of them. I think he’d have a hard time committing to something for a 6 month or even a year run/ shoot. 

I’d also love to see him in a comedy. We’ve known he could be funny for years, but after that recent skit on James Corden others have finally seen it too.


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> I’d love to see him in a well written TV series on Netflix or HBO or something. That being said, I don’t think he’d like television work (at least long term) for much the same reason he prefers film over theater: he’d get bored. He’s committed to a project when he’s filming it, but I suspect he’s ready to move on at the end of them. I think he’d have a hard time committing to something for a 6 month or even a year run/ shoot.
> 
> I’d also love to see him in a comedy. We’ve known he could be funny for years, but after that recent skit on James Corden others have finally seen it too.


Netflix or HBO would be good for him but I get the feeling that he thinks TV is inferior to his talent. Miniseries are just like movies but better. Shoot 7-10 episodes and done.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Netflix or HBO would be good for him but I get the feeling that he thinks TV is inferior to his talent. *Miniseries are just like movies but better. *Shoot 7-10 episodes and done.



Netflix and HBO writing is usually on point.  

Agree with the bold!


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> *Netflix and HBO writing is usually on point.  *
> 
> Agree with the bold!


Yes! Come to think of it, The Snowman would have been perfect as a mini series for Netflix. Michael needs a good agent to get him better projects. And fast!


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> For clarity: I never said people were forced to share the same views on this forum. What I said is that this forum can be unwelcoming to people who don’t agree with the majority. This is true, whether or not people realize that. I see no problem with calling out bashing of Michael or Alicia in this forum, or any other. I would expect it, actually. But saying someone doesn’t interest you is not bashing someone, and yet just today it was treated as if it was comment meant to start a fight. When differing opinions are treated that way, that is a problem. That’s why some people see this place as unwelcoming.



Is the burden 100% on old members to make new ones feel welcomed even when the new members criticize them in the very first post?  Don't new members bear some of the burden to get off to a good start when they join?  When I first joined I introduced myself and said why I liked PF and looked forward to chatting about Michael with all of them.  I was very well welcomed and encouraged to join in the discussion.  I don't think there was anything wrong with your first post or any posts that followed but try to understand we are battle weary. We've been burned by new members who joined only to criticize us and try to cause trouble.  It hasn't just been 3 years of Michael and Alicia bashing.  We've been bashed too.  Hate sites have been created about us.  So some of us old-timers are a little wary of new members because we've been hood winked so many times.  One person joined and her very first post was around 12 paragraphs telling us how much PF sucks, lol.  There have been others basically like that.  When I read your posts I thought, "here we go again" and I think probably others did too.  It's hard being welcoming to people when they're constantly taking digs at us.  I apologize if I unfairly lumped you in with past negative experiences.  I'm sorry you didn't feel welcomed and if you are looking for a place to discuss Michael I hope you stay and enjoy chatting with us.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> TAU is an absolute favourite. I love everything about it. I’ve been singing it’s praises forever and I’m glad hearing more and more people like it. Did you ever watch the documentary it was related to?
> I didn’t move from start to finish whilst watching Song to Song. I thought it was very clever and very deep.



I really enjoyed TAU. Frankly, more than I thought I would.  Michael broke my heart in a few scenes (you probably know which ones) and I liked the chemistry between him and Brendon Gleason.  I didn't really "get" Song to Song but I thoroughly enjoyed how good Michael looked in it!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I can’t believe it’s been a week already. I wonder where they went for their honeymoon.



A whole week already! My guess for Honeymoon is Italy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I liked Song to Song, but I can see how some might not have liked it. It felt like I was inside a dream, everything nonlinear and just picking up on suggestions and emotions. I kinda liked that feeling. Another film he made in the last few years that I really liked was Trespass Against Us, and the more times I watch it the more I like it actually. I liked the father-son interaction between his character and Brendan Gleeson’s, and I also enjoyed his relationship with his son in that movie.
> 
> As far as The Snowman goes, it’s truly not as bad as everyone is saying. It’s no masterpiece, but it’s definitely watchable.



I agree with your observations on all 3 films.

Like JA I loved TAU, especially the exploration of the father/son bonds that I think Michael conveyed very movingly. I also enjoyed the humour - possibly that’s more in tune with British audiences? Not sure though.

As for the Snowman - no way is it as bad as its being touted; imo it’s an average thriller. I get the impression it’s become the in thing to bash it, and I’m so sick of reading tweets from people who think the name Harry Hole is hilarious. I think one of the biggest problems was that 2 hours is not long enough to include all the source material, develop characters and maximise the plot and plot twists, nor the psychological games the killer was playing with Harry. If it had been a TV mini series I think it would have fared much better and been able to do the book justice.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> I know everyone has an opinion about what Fassbender should be doing with his career and he'll never make everyone happy.  But I've seen a lot of suggestions recently that he should go back to making indies.  I disagree.  I think he's kind of stuck in a rut.  He does the very commercial X-men movies and he does very serious, dark arty movies.  I want him to do something in between - something that's sort of moderately commercial and a little lighter without being goofy.
> 
> It's not like he can snap his fingers and be in whatever movie he wants, but I think he's been typecast as the serious guy and it would be nice for him to break out of that a little bit.  I think his time off has been because he felt like he was in a rut too, which is why I have no problem with it.  It's often good for an actor's career to take a time out and stop trying to push the rock up the hill for a while.



IA  and think Michael has probably reached a crossroads in his life where he’s taking stock of what he’s achieved so far and considering where he’d like his career to develop. I’d like to see him take on a role from DMC’s projects, maybe directing as well as acting in one? 

I also think his year off has allowed him to get a new perspective on life, and his priorities will have changed now he’s a married man. But it’s clear his time away from work has done him a world of good - he looks healthier and happier than I can ever remember seeing him in the past [emoji3]


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> This review brought to my attention that there's another editor,Claire Simpson:
> 
> The editing is one of the main complaints,but we can't really blame her considering that she had to edit/re-edit footage that wasn't complete. Alfredson was interviewed by a Norwegian outlet after the premieremand by his estimates, around 10-15% of the movie’s screenplay was not filmed during production:
> 
> I'd really like to know more about what went wrong. I know you dislike the book and I don't doubt the plot is convoluted,but I still think this had some potential,even if I can't see the snowman killler shtick translating well to the big screen in any case.
> It's really sad because this would have been a nice hit for him,considering the budget. Its international opening weekends were  pretty good and the trailers also played very well (it's why Universal has spent some money to promote it): http://variety.com/2017/film/news/the-snowman-tops-studios-tv-ad-spending-1202591162/


Ah, that makes more sense - there were two editors trying to salvage an already complicated plot, plus there was the added difficulty of 15% of the script remaining unfilmed.  No wonder the finish product was so bizarre!  I don't remember Michael doing any later reshoots?

Thanks Morgane, and thanks for drawing my attention to that review - it reads as a fairly balanced piece.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> I just saw the movie, at a matinee.  There's no way it deserves the rating it's getting, but it's now officially chum in the water for idiot critics.  I liked the movie.  Not my favorite of his, but he is very nice to look at!


I think it is the fact that nobody was expecting such an incoherent film from such a talented group of people that is the issue.  I have certainly seen worse films at the cinema this year.  I have to say that the level of schaudenfraud aimed at this movie is quite sickening, though.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> TAU is an absolute favourite. I love everything about it. I’ve been singing it’s praises forever and I’m glad hearing more and more people like it.



Totally agree. It's such a lovely film.

I can't remember if I said I once went to a Q&A with the Director and Lyndsey Marshall in London.  An audience member, who hailed from the Gloucestershire area where the film is set, said Michael's accent was absolutely spot on.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Totally agree. It's such a lovely film.
> 
> I can't remember if I said I once went to a Q&A with the Director and Lyndsey Marshall in London.  An audience member, who hailed from the Gloucestershire area where the film is set, said Michael's accent was absolutely spot on.



I was at the London premiere and Michael, director and other cast members were there introducing the film and taking Q & As. The people who the characters of Chad and family were based on were also there and they endorsed the authenticity of the accents and film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Honeymoon in Italy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendalia

Don't post very often here but the discussion reminds me of why I often feel sorry for actors when a movie they are in is not successful.  

They may choose a role because it looks good on paper or they want to work with a director then they deliver there best performance.  They have done their job but are not responsible for the final outcome but often get blamed. They usually have one job, to act, and the directing, editing, music, publicity and all other aspects of the movie are in other folks hands.  And yet so many times the success or failure of a movie is blamed on the actor.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Kendalia said:


> Don't post very often here but the discussion reminds me of why I often feel sorry for actors when a movie they are in is not successful.
> 
> They may choose a role because it looks good on paper or they want to work with a director then they deliver there best performance.  They have done their job but are not responsible for the final outcome but often get blamed. They usually have one job, to act, and the directing, editing, music, publicity and all other aspects of the movie are in other folks hands.  And yet so many times the success or failure of a movie is blamed on the actor.



Totally agree - the actor can give a great performance but the finished product is a mess due to others. Ultimately the buck should stop with the director not the actors. I’m amazed at what Alfredson said about not filming 10 - 15% of the screenplay and realising at the edit stage there were huge gaps in the jigsaw... made him sound very unprofessional.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

Not that I’m here to give Michael any career advice or anything, but I’ve noticed that he seems to choose projects based on directors he’d like to work on as opposed to actual stories. This method has afforded him the opportunity to work with absolute legends of the industry, which is awesome, but oftentimes he winds up being the very best thing in a legendary directors very worst movie.


----------



## eserei27

Haven’t they been at that restaurant before? I seem to remember another picture with staff, and the restaurant looks very similar.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Haven’t they been at that restaurant before? I seem to remember another picture with staff, and the restaurant looks very similar.



No I don’t think they’ve ever been photographed before in Bologna. They must be travelling around Italy on their honeymoon - first Bologna, now Florence [emoji7]


----------



## gingerglory

Haha, I remember someone on the board posted a comment like they've been in a honeymoon for three years, not the exact quote but you know what I meant. The recent twitter msg and the picture just reminded me that. That's what they have been doing in their own time in the past three years: traveling, meeting with friends and family, enjoying great food and wine, and of courses having pics taken with all kind of chefs and kitchen staff in restaurants all over the world. LOL. Isn't life grand?


----------



## eserei27

I wish I could travel like that! Unfortunately, my day job doesn’t afford me that kind of time off!


----------



## gingerglory

JaneWT said:


> I think it is the fact that nobody was expecting such an incoherent film from such a talented group of people that is the issue.


IA. I think people expected much more from this group and the product is just not satisfying. The main problem to me is the film is lack of focus. At times, I was even questioning whose story they were trying to tell and who was the main character.  It's a pity that they lost a great opportunity to establish Harry Hole as one of classic detectives in the cinema history.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Totally agree - the actor can give a great performance but the finished product is a mess due to others. Ultimately the buck should stop with the director not the actors. I’m amazed at what Alfredson said about not filming 10 - 15% of the screenplay and realising at the edit stage there were huge gaps in the jigsaw... made him sound very unprofessional.



Yeah, I don't get it.  It's like he's admitting he knew the movie was going to be bad but didn't do anything to try and fix it.  Maybe they didn't have the money or maybe the studio wouldn't extend production.  IDK.  Films do reshoots all the time.  I wish they could've gone back and filled in the gaps.  It certainly seems that the movie that was released was not the movie they intended to make.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 3859582
> View attachment 3859583
> View attachment 3859581


Damn, they're back doing restaurants again!


----------



## Hackensack

Allie28 said:


> Yeah, I don't get it.  It's like he's admitting he knew the movie was going to be bad but didn't do anything to try and fix it.  Maybe they didn't have the money or maybe the studio wouldn't extend production.  IDK.  Films do reshoots all the time.  I wish they could've gone back and filled in the gaps.  It certainly seems that the movie that was released was not the movie they intended to make.


Alfredson's explanation simply doesn't make sense.  How could you not realize you didn't have some essential bits until you got in the editing room?  And why couldn't you fix that in reshoots?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

They spend all their money on travels and eating. That wedding must have cost a pretty penny too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Alfredson's explanation simply doesn't make sense.  How could you not realize you didn't have some essential bits until you got in the editing room?  And why couldn't you fix that in reshoots?



I know! Makes him sound like an amateur... and why didn’t Universal insist he fix it?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> They spend all their money on travels and eating. That wedding must have cost a pretty penny too.



Ah well, they are on their honeymoon!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I was at the London premiere and Michael, director and other cast members were there introducing the film and taking Q & As. The people who the characters of Chad and family were based on were also there and they endorsed the authenticity of the accents and film.


I was at that too. Michael said he asked Georgie Smith’s dad (Baz I think) to record the lines for him. Then he used that to get the accent down.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Alfredson's explanation simply doesn't make sense.  How could you not realize you didn't have some essential bits until you got in the editing room?  And why couldn't you fix that in reshoots?



Exactly!


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Alfredson's explanation simply doesn't make sense.  How could you not realize you didn't have some essential bits until you got in the editing room?  And why couldn't you fix that in reshoots?



I thought it was pretty clear that Alfredson wasn’t cataloguing every single thing that went wrong during the shoot, just briefly explaining that a lot was missing. And I can see how it happened. 

Also, “reshoots” only occasionally fix a botched product.  How many scenes would they have had to reshoot?  What would the necessary locations be and how many? Would they even be able to schedule the right locations?  Would all of the actors be available? How much money would it take relative to the original budget, the cash flow of the production company (Working Title), and their revenue projections?

How much did the script change between the original green light, the initial scheduling of the shoot, and the actual shoot?  That can screw up the entire process.  A director finds out he can’t shoot something the way he wants or where he wants, so the scene is completely rewritten or dropped because they can’t find a quick fix, which has massive repercussions on the continuity of character and story.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> I thought it was pretty clear that Alfredson wasn’t cataloguing every single thing that went wrong during the shoot, just briefly explaining that a lot was missing. And I can see how it happened.
> 
> Also, “reshoots” only occasionally fix a botched product.  How many scenes would they have had to reshoot?  What would the necessary locations be and how many? Would they even be able to schedule the right locations?  Would all of the actors be available? How much money would it take relative to the original budget, the cash flow of the production company (Working Title), and their revenue projections?
> 
> How much did the script change between the original green light, the initial scheduling of the shoot, and the actual shoot?  That can screw up the entire process.  A director finds out he can’t shoot something the way he wants or where he wants, so the scene is completely rewritten or dropped because they can’t find a quick fix, which has massive repercussions on the continuity of character and story.



Maybe, but it still doesn’t explain how Alfredson only realised there was a lot missing when he got to the editing stage. And surely it’s his job to keep on top of the script and identify what the essential elements are?


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe, but it still doesn’t explain how Alfredson only realised there was a lot missing when he got to the editing stage. And surely it’s his job to keep on top of the script and identify what the essential elements are?


Agreed.  Other films manage to get themselves made, many of them really complex too.  It will be interesting to hear the full story behind this, if we ever do.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe, but it still doesn’t explain how Alfredson only realised there was a lot missing when he got to the editing stage. And surely it’s his job to keep on top of the script and identify what the essential elements are?



In tandem with the producers, which is really where the problem might have arisen.  If the production schedule and organization is a shambles from the beginning, the director can’t do his job or plan around potential issues.  I’m not saying that Alfredson doesn’t bear some of the blame; a lot of problems seem to have been due to not knowing how to translate the specifics of this Norwegian story into something that wasn’t Europudding. 

But the complaints about catastrophic story cohesion do point to major production problems.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> In tandem with the producers, which is really where the problem might have arisen.  If the production schedule and organization is a shambles from the beginning, the director can’t do his job or plan around potential issues.  I’m not saying that Alfredson doesn’t bear some of the blame; a lot of problems seem to have been due to not knowing how to translate the specifics of this Norwegian story into something that wasn’t Europudding.
> 
> But the complaints about catastrophic story cohesion do point to major production problems.



Just checked on the producers - 12 in total.

Two of the executive producers are Alfredson and Scorsese, and most of the others are experienced and have a good pedigree such as Tim Bevan and Liza Chasin. Maybe there were too many of them?


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> Just checked on the producers - 12 in total.
> 
> Two of the executive producers are Alfredson and Scorsese, and most of the others are experienced and have a good pedigree such as Tim Bevan and Liza Chasin. Maybe there were too many of them?



Exec producers don’t do anything.  Sometimes some of the named “producers” don’t do much on their projects (see: Brad Pitt on 12 Years). We would have to know who was responsible for the day-to-day logistics.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia also visited Verona on their Italian Honeymoon - they look so happy! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eserei27

Michael's smile is my favorite thing about him. I don't know how anyone can see it and not fall instantly in love.


----------



## eserei27

*Can Michael Fassbender Survive His Year of Flops*
Interesting article from The Guardian. Of note, out of his last year or so of poorly received films, some of them were filmed as far back as 2012, so it's not like he's been working on bad movie after bad movie. It's just that they were all released in the last year or so, which kind of skews the picture.

Intersting quotes:


> Michael Fassbender is a capital A actor. His stock in trade is intensity, be it inner turmoil or overt rage. *Given the right material, there’s very rarely anyone better on the day than him*.



And like my post earlier about him working with strong directors in their worst projects:


> Quite often Fassbender hitches his wagon to the star of a visionary director – notably Malick and Ridley Scott – only to see the projects wobble and falter when completed.



And I agree with this wholeheartedly:


> He isn’t a bland romantic lead. He isn’t the empty cypher at the heart of a video game adaptation. *He’s much more interesting than that. Fassbender has had a rough year, but if he hangs back and only makes the films that actually deserve him, he’ll end up with Oscars coming out of his wazoo.* Doesn’t that sound better?



Here's hoping this year off has given him a chance to re-evaluate where he sees his career and what he wants to do next. I do think it is something he has been thinking about. It'll be sad to see him in fewer films, but if those films are more deserving of his talent, that will be a worthy sacrifice.. We all know what an amazing actor he is; it's past time everyone else does too.


----------



## Esizzle

Someone forgot to blend in her fivehead fake tan.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> *Can Michael Fassbender Survive His Year of Flops*
> Interesting article from The Guardian. Of note, out of his last year or so of poorly received films, some of them were filmed as far back as 2012, so it's not like he's been working on bad movie after bad movie. It's just that they were all released in the last year or so, which kind of skews the picture.
> 
> Intersting quotes:
> 
> 
> And like my post earlier about him working with strong directors in their worst projects:
> 
> 
> And I agree with this wholeheartedly:
> 
> 
> Here's hoping this year off has given him a chance to re-evaluate where he sees his career and what he wants to do next. I do think it is something he has been thinking about. It'll be sad to see him in fewer films, but if those films are more deserving of his talent, that will be a worthy sacrifice.. We all know what an amazing actor he is; it's past time everyone else does too.



I’m sure Michael has been reflecting on his career and giving much thought on how he would like it to develop in future. I thought it a great shame that his critically acclaimed magnificent performance in Steve Jobs wasn’t rewarded by a bigger box office. His portrayal of Tom Sherborne in TLBO was also excellent and I think the film is underrated - it wasn’t a critical failure either and is one of his higher rated films on IMDb. 

Cinema viewing habits have changed enormously over the past 10 years resulting in many people choosing to only watch certain types of film in cinemas. Compared to 15 years ago there seems to be fewer dramatic films being financed, ones that Michael could excel in. And as the Guardian correctly states, “the material often simply isn’t there” that will allow him to play to his strengths. 

I really hope he continues to be sent quality scripts; it was worrying to hear him say earlier this year that he hadn’t been receiving any. He might be missing out because he’s not big enough for the lead roles in huge films, and he’s probably perceived as too big to consider roles in smaller independents. 

Having taken a well deserved hiatus for much of the past year and a bit Michael may not figure as prominently in film makers’ thoughts when considering casting for films. Hopefully after his honeymoon he will start to network again and explore some of the projects at his own production company. I don’t think he will ever go back to 3/4 films a year and I would rather he made one a year that is worthy of him.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Someone forgot to blend in her fivehead fake tan.


Everything is an advert. LOL!! At this point, I am expecting Nascar jackets!!! Actually, I'm wondering why they aren't already there!!! An advert here and advert there, just get all the sponsors  on jackets. LMAO, I am DYING!!!


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I was at that too. Michael said he asked Georgie Smith’s dad (Baz I think) to record the lines for him. Then he used that to get the accent down.


 And me (plus the other half)!!  I have such a soft spot for that film.  It's not Michael's greatest movie by a long chalk, but it's up there with 'Fish Tank' in my affections.


----------



## JaneWT

eserei27 said:


> *Can Michael Fassbender Survive His Year of Flops*
> Interesting article from The Guardian. Of note, out of his last year or so of poorly received films, some of them were filmed as far back as 2012, so it's not like he's been working on bad movie after bad movie. It's just that they were all released in the last year or so, which kind of skews the picture.



I love articles like this!  The 'Michael Fassbender is far too good to keep being cast in this sh*t.   Show his enormous talent some respect!' articles.  This one's completely en pointe.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Hopefully after his honeymoon he will start to network again and explore some of the projects at his own production company. I don’t think he will ever go back to 3/4 films a year and I would rather he made one a year that is worthy of him.


Totally agree, and I hope the projects at his own production company no longer include the Entering Hades film.


----------



## Charles

eserei27 said:


> I’m not going to speak for anyone else, but I will say that I feel unwelcome. I’m not trolling this site, and I joined it because I am genuinely interested in Michael Fassbender and wanted to engage with like minded people. I’ve not said anything derogatory about Michael or his wife, but people are still saying I’m baiting them. I’ve posted pictures of Michael and interviews with Michael, which shouldn’t be controversial at all. And yet, as you’ve pointed out, it’s only the same people liking them. Not sure why that is, but it certainly doesn’t feel welcoming.



Just to clarify, I've yet to see anyone talk negative about you.  Everyone seems to be discussing your posts in a mature manner, however, the ONE person you mention that talked about baiting was simply saying that she was done trying to show you that what you're talking about isn't happening in here.  This thread is talked about outside of tPF cause there are some rather vitriolic posts about people that these posters have no clue about.  It's kinda sad, actually.  So I dropped in here to take a look.  I've read maybe 40 pages now and it's simply not how you're trying to portray it.  Either there are people saying "He's one of my favorite actors and Alicia seems cool" or they like him as an actor but also criticize him....then you have the couple that for some reason really don't like the dude and say petty and hateful things about him and Alicia (mostly Alicia).  I've yet to read any posts saying people are jealous of anyone and I've yet to read any posts where someone with legit criticisms have been bashed.  So I think that's why Hackensack said she wasn't going to be baited.  She's given her opinion that disagrees with your assessment of the thread, yet you keep claiming she's wrong.  she's done trying to convince you that you might be overreacting a bit.  That's all.    Hackensack, please correct me if I'm wrong.
With that being said, just don't engage with these people.  Put them on mute.  They get off on drama they're trying to create.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pic of the honeymooners at a Florence trattoria this evening [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hackensack

Charles said:


> Just to clarify, I've yet to see anyone talk negative about you.  Everyone seems to be discussing your posts in a mature manner, however, the ONE person you mention that talked about baiting was simply saying that she was done trying to show you that what you're talking about isn't happening in here.  This thread is talked about outside of tPF cause there are some rather vitriolic posts about people that these posters have no clue about.  It's kinda sad, actually.  So I dropped in here to take a look.  I've read maybe 40 pages now and it's simply not how you're trying to portray it.  Either there are people saying "He's one of my favorite actors and Alicia seems cool" or they like him as an actor but also criticize him....then you have the couple that for some reason really don't like the dude and say petty and hateful things about him and Alicia (mostly Alicia).  I've yet to read any posts saying people are jealous of anyone and I've yet to read any posts where someone with legit criticisms have been bashed.  So I think that's why Hackensack said she wasn't going to be baited.  She's given her opinion that disagrees with your assessment of the thread, yet you keep claiming she's wrong.  she's done trying to convince you that you might be overreacting a bit.  That's all.    Hackensack, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> With that being said, just don't engage with these people.  Put them on mute.  They get off on drama they're trying to create.


Yes, thank you, that's what I meant.


----------



## eserei27

Charles said:


> So I think that's why Hackensack said she wasn't going to be baited. She's given her opinion that disagrees with your assessment of the thread, yet you keep claiming she's wrong. she's done trying to convince you that you might be overreacting a bit. That's all.


Then I guess I misunderstood @Hackensack 's point when she replied to my comment, and for that I apologize. I thought she was claiming I was trying to "bait" people here by posting negative comments about Alicia (which I haven't done). If she was merely disagreeing with my perception of the thread, then I do apologize.

Anyway, I'm sort of bored with this topic. I doubt very much that anyone's mind will be changed, and I am enjoying the discussions we're having about Michael and his career, so I'm just going to move on from this particular topic.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Everything is an advert. LOL!! At this point, I am expecting Nascar jackets!!! Actually, I'm wondering why they aren't already there!!! An advert here and advert there, just get all the sponsors  on jackets. LMAO, I am DYING!!!


He has to make money somehow! With Harvey gone, Alicia's cushy connection is gone. And The Guardian writing articles about Michael's latest string of flops I am glad he has his Nascar. Now if he were smart he would actually use his production company to partner on some interesting projects.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> He has to make money somehow! With Harvey gone, Alicia's cushy connection is gone. And The Guardian writing articles about Michael's latest string of flops I am glad he has his Nascar. Now if he were smart he would actually use his production company to partner on some interesting projects.


No lies, no lies.


----------



## eserei27

Michael at I'Parione today 




source


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Michael at I'Parione today
> 
> View attachment 3861010
> 
> 
> source



Food there must be good!


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Food there must be good!


He's incredibly lean for someone who eats so well every day!


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Selayang430

eserei27 said:


> Michael at I'Parione today
> 
> View attachment 3861010
> 
> 
> source



Googled its website. This restaurant gets award in TripAdvisor’s 2016 hall of fame. Maybe Michael & Alicia refer to TripAdvisor when they made booking like we usually do!


----------



## eserei27

Looking forward Michael racing this weekend. We always get such smiley pictures from the races. Here's wishing him luck!


----------



## Just Askin

*Practices seem to have gone well, especially this morning.*
*

*
*Michael’s car for the weekend.*


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Practices seem to have gone well, especially this morning.*
> *
> View attachment 3862722
> *
> *Michael’s car for the weekend.*



Thanks for sharing. His car is white with #133. This one is yellow #433. Did you refer to this #433?


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing. His car is white with #133. This one is yellow #433. Did you refer to this #433?


Yeah.This is the car he’s racing this weekend in Italy.


----------



## Just Askin

*Only a practice but... I like the look of this *
*

*


----------



## Selayang430

Michael  in a pizza restaurant , Florence last night 

Source : instagram Gustapizza


----------



## Just Askin

*Car #433 Michael Fassbender*
*

*
*Michael looking good from behind...in and out of a car *


----------



## Just Askin

Today’s practice race results (long stop at one point in the second). 




His best position in second practice-


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Today’s practice race results (long stop at one point in the second).
> View attachment 3862949
> 
> View attachment 3862950
> 
> His best position in second practice-
> View attachment 3862953


Thanks so much for posting all the racing info!


----------



## eserei27

Michael at the Mugello Circuit


----------



## pearlyqueen

Found some new pics of the beach party in Ibiza the day before Michael & Alicia’s wedding:


----------



## Selayang430

big blue eyes !


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Charles

One of the main reasons I want to win the lottery is to be a race car driver.


----------



## eserei27

Charles said:


> One of the main reasons I want to win the lottery is to be a race car driver.



haha not me! I don’t even like the fact that I have to drive to get to work!


----------



## Charles

eserei27 said:


> haha not me! I don’t even like the fact that I have to drive to get to work!



You can be my navigator when I rally race!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Like his wife I don’t have a license, so race car driving is not in my future. I know racing makes him happy, but I’m really nervous for him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two new pics from the Trattoria Parione - I think last night with some of his racing colleagues?


----------



## eserei27

Looks like he crashed again. Spun out. There's video of him looking all frustrated


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, god. It’s almost over, right?


----------



## eserei27

His car in the sand  


Source


----------



## eserei27

Video of today's race.
Fassy spinning out at 26:58
Michael looking frustrated with himself at 30:11
Fassy heading back to the paddock on a scooter at 31:30


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Looks like dad is with him.


----------



## eserei27

his dad is in this picture too


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## readingnook

Off topic but, he's so....red.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


>



So early early morning he is having breakfast. Guess he is rushing to Mugello after breakfast. After yesterday's crash out hopefully he can still compete this Saturday instead of as audience only


----------



## Just Askin

*Qualified 3rd this morning. Race 2 at 12pm GMT.*
*

*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

YAY, I’m happy for him, he was so upset yesterday.


----------



## lunadeagosto

preparing for the race


----------



## Just Askin

Michael was out in first Laps. Gutted!


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Michael was out in first Laps. Gutted!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Michael was out in first Laps. Gutted!


Can he still race tomorrow?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Can he still race tomorrow?


Not sure.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

that smile though... ❤️❤️


----------



## eserei27

And those eyes!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Looks like his mom is there too!


----------



## eserei27

Just scored tickets to San Diego Comic Con! Here's hoping Michael is there to promote X-Men: Dark Phoenix!!!


----------



## eserei27

His face here!


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

*Who needs a Ferrari ...*
*

*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That’s cute.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Who needs a Ferrari ...*
> *
> View attachment 3864817
> *



Thanks for sharing. The go-kart went a big crazy with many cutting corners[emoji38]

ATTACH=full]3865022[/ATTACH]


----------



## Just Askin

Src: Chris Carel FB 
Austin 14-15/9/17


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3865212
> 
> Src: Chris Carel FB
> Austin 14-15/9/17



That was when Michael was racing in Austin right? I remember someone on Twitter confirmed she saw Alicia there with Michael and posted a very blurry pic - nice to have this one!


----------



## Just Askin

*A tap to is all it takes...28/10/17*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> That was when Michael was racing in Austin right? I remember someone on Twitter confirmed she saw Alicia there with Michael and posted a very blurry pic - nice to have this one!


Yes it was the race weekend. Alicia flew from Canada for the few days to be with him.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael racing very soon.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *A tap to is all it takes...28/10/17*
> *
> View attachment 3865215
> *



This time really not his fault, he was hit from behind.
He can still race today ? Good!


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> This time really not his fault, he was hit from behind.
> He can still race today ? Good!


Racing now but he half way back in the pack cos of last races. Started 20th.


----------



## Just Askin

Awww his Dads watching.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Racing now but he half way back in the pack cos of last races. Started 20th.



Ok at least he got to race though has to start for way behind. Believe Alicia is there to cheer him, together with his parents.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael sitting in p18


----------



## Just Askin

Car that took Michael out yesterday just went out again just behind Michael. Took no one with him this time fortunately


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Car that took Michael out yesterday just went out again just behind Michael. Took no one with him this time fortunately



That guy really bad. Next time no one wants to be in front of him! [emoji1]


----------



## Just Askin

Up to 16Tth place. Won't go up much further than that. Glad he could race today as his Dads watching. Less than 5 mins left.


----------



## Just Askin

He's best of the Ferrari Challenge America though 
Last lap.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael finishes 16 out of 41 cars . Cool.. Can't wait for next season


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> He's best of the Ferrari Challenge America though
> Last lap.



Cool! Quite a good result. Is he the best form Ferrari Shell North America ? If yes then even better


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Ok at least he got to race though has to start for way behind. Believe Alicia is there to cheer him, together with his parents.


I'm not sure. His dad was watching on the monitors. Couldn't see his mum. If Alicia is there she'd be with his Mum. 
Keep a look out for pics.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Cool! Quite a good result. Is he the best form Ferrari Shell North America ? If yes then even better


Yes he is. I'm over the moon about that.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Yes he is. I'm over the moon about that.



So so happy for him! Waiting to see their celebrations pics ! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> That guy really bad. Next time no one wants to be in front of him! [emoji1]


In fairness it's the other drivers first season too.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> In fairness it's the other drivers first season too.



Ok but until not long ago he didn’t own a car......overall full season don’t think he is the top 3 for Ferrari Shell North America team though.


----------



## eserei27

Best smile in the world


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Selayang430

Seems quite happy . Source : instagram


----------



## Selayang430

More pic . Source : instagram


----------



## Just Askin

Michael’s right at the end.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

Sorry for the triple post. Those were supposed to be three different pics, lol


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Selayang430

More pic at mugello circuit


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## pearlyqueen

Lots of great pics of fans with Michael today. This one is my favourite so far:


----------



## eserei27

From haedall on tumblr


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

It’s so much easier for me to keep up with Michael when he does things during the weekend as opposed to weekdays. He should remember this when planning his schedule


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Lots of great pics of fans with Michael today. This one is my favourite so far:
> 
> View attachment 3865422



I like the highly visible ring in the first one.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> I like the highly visible ring in the first one.


There’s no mistaking that big fat ring; it’s quite the statement!


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> There’s no mistaking that big fat ring; it’s quite the statement!



It’s a very masculine ring. It suits him.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

*They both look the business!*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

*Love these smiley ones..*
*



*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Is that dad in the last picture?


----------



## readingnook

thanks so much for the race updates over the weekend!  enjoyed all the pictures...i think my favorite was the go karts...ridiculous...maybe more party pics to come.


----------



## lunadeagosto

xx


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

lunadeagosto said:


> xx


What did we miss?


----------



## lunadeagosto

a pic with a fan 
sometimes internet hate me 

and when I surrender: zas appear without problems....çest la vie


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Is that dad in the last picture?


Yeah...he’s got his dads ears


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> a pic with a fan
> sometimes internet hate me
> 
> and when I surrender: zas appear without problems....çest la vie



His eyes


----------



## Selayang430

Pizza time


----------



## Selayang430

More pizza


----------



## Just Askin

Oops...sorry.


----------



## Just Askin

Still going...
Src:rebepal instagram


----------



## eserei27

Mostly from Instagram, a few from Facebook.


----------



## readingnook

Darn, that autograph pic cut off at his wedding finger, I kinda wanted to see it.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Michael hopes to race again next year, depending on his other commitments.

https://www.autosport.com/other/news/132764/actor-fassbender-wants-second-ferrari-year


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Michael hopes to race again next year, depending on his other commitments.
> 
> https://www.autosport.com/other/news/132764/actor-fassbender-wants-second-ferrari-year


Now we know he’s prioritizing films before racing. That’s great news!


----------



## Just Askin

Why do big Fassbender accounts post pics of Michael with every woman he’s photographed with...except his wife ??? 


*Looking for the logic........*


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Why do big Fassbender accounts post pics of Michael with every woman he’s photographed with...except his wife ???
> View attachment 3866527
> 
> *Looking for the logic........*



Not sure logic comes into play here?

I guess the same mentality that crops Michael’s wife out of pics wherever possible. Some folk are having a hard time accepting he’s a married man!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Not sure logic comes into play here?
> 
> I guess the same mentality that crops Michael’s wife out of pics wherever possible. Some folk are having a hard time accepting he’s a married man!


*Alrighty then...*
*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Alrighty then...*
> *
> View attachment 3866539
> *



Lol...[emoji23][emoji23]

Don’t forget Michael’s wedding ring too!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The struggle is real.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The struggle is real.



And it’s only just beginning.... just imagine how it will be if babies swiftly follow....


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> And it’s only just beginning.... just imagine how it will be if babies swiftly follow....


I would go get a preview from the Cumberbatch fandom, but honestly, why should I pry myself away from the beaming Mr and Mrs Fassbender? Love ❤️ wins every single time, folks. Every single time.


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks so much to everyone who posted racing reports and pics.  Michael's beaming face is just lovely.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who posted racing reports and pics.  Michael's beaming face is just lovely.


If only he’d do a surf season..


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> If only he’d do a surf season..


Now, that would make me less nervous... except for the sharks in the waters, but wait...supposedly he is a shark.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Now, that would make me less nervous... except for the sharks in the waters, but wait...supposedly he is a shark.


Never thought of that...was just Thinking bare body...sorry


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> And it’s only just beginning.... just imagine how it will be if babies swiftly follow....


Instead of babies, I think you mean lifelike dolls that they will push around in baby carriages upon the orders of Fassy's idiot publicist.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Never thought of that...was just Thinking bare body...sorry


 I like how you think.


----------



## readingnook

Flatsy said:


> Instead of babies, I think you mean lifelike dolls that they will push around in baby carriages upon the orders of Fassy's idiot publicist.



I honestly can't wait for these claims.


----------



## Just Askin

*Yes I know they’ve only been married for 16 days and yes I know these are just shots from a film...but still...they look bloody cute *
*



*


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> *Yes I know they’ve only been married for 16 days and yes I know these are just shots from a film...but still...they look bloody cute *
> *
> View attachment 3866656
> View attachment 3866657
> View attachment 3866658
> *


I really loved that film.  Saw it twice (and of course have the video.)


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who posted racing reports and pics.  Michael's beaming face is just lovely.



Yes, thank you everyone!  It's nice having one place that has everything...saves a lot of time!  It is appreciated!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> And it’s only just beginning.... just imagine how it will be if babies swiftly follow....



We know exactly what will follow.  *Paging the Cumberbatch Fandom*


----------



## Allie28

Flatsy said:


> Instead of babies, I think you mean lifelike dolls that they will push around in baby carriages upon the orders of Fassy's idiot publicist.



Well, since both Michael and Alicia know Cumberbatch, we know he can loan them the dolls he and his "fake" wife used too.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> I really loved that film.  Saw it twice (and of course have the video.)



Me too. I think the film, along with Slow West and TAU were underrated by the critics. I watched Slow West and TAU because Michael was in them. I wouldn't typically be drawn to those films but I enjoyed them both, especially TAU.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael and Alicia arriving in Ibiza for their wedding. I found this on Instagram and have no idea what the source. I’m going on a hunt for more pictures...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The pictures are Lainey (I despise that woman), but I lifted the pictures anyway.  It’s not much though.


----------



## readingnook

Michael is wearing the same clothes, but looks like Alicia changed from her sweater.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It’s the same clothes, she just removed the sweatshirt and lilac scarf she was wearing.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s the same clothes, she just removed the sweatshirt and lilac scarf she was wearing.



Thanks!  I loved that scarf!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Thanks!  I loved that scarf!


Me too. I’ve been on a hunt ever since I saw it.


----------



## Just Askin

Pearly, do you think London or Lisbon bound?


Src for both pics: MrNoImage instagram


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Pearly, do you think London or Lisbon bound?
> View attachment 3867049
> 
> Src for both pics: MrNoImage instagram
> View attachment 3867052



Difficult to say - the poster is English so possibly London, but didn’t say where he was headed.... so 50/50 I guess!


----------



## Selayang430

Economy class sure short distance flight. Likely London as Alicia cannot be going back to Lisbon alone a couple of days ago ( nothing much alone there other than eating egg tarts). But where's Alicia?


----------



## readingnook

It's not economy class it's actually inter-European business class.  The diff is they keep the middle seat empty.  You can see it too in the foreground.  Some airlines put a tray table there for the two passengers to share which they have done here.  The regular economy class begins behind this.  The advantage of this is it allows the airlines to adjust the business/ economy seating arrangement based on load. (Also from cabin coloring I would venture to say it's BA but that doesn't mean anything about destination...maybe if you knew the time he was flying)

Eta.  Oh it's clearly BA i can see the logo


----------



## Selayang430

readingnook said:


> It's not economy class it's actually inter-European business class.  The diff is they keep the middle seat empty.  You can see it too in the foreground.  Some airlines put a tray table there for the two passengers to share which they have done here.  The regular economy class begins behind this.  The advantage of this is it allows the airlines to adjust the business/ economy seating arrangement based on load. (Also from cabin coloring I would venture to say it's BA but that doesn't mean anything about destination...maybe if you knew the time he was flying)



Thanks I actually think it is a class between economy and business class for more leg rooms, in between purposely made empty etc.
Curious also he travels alone without his parents who were with him he  in Italy


----------



## readingnook

No and yes! Intra-Europe flights don't have that true "premium economy" class (between regular economy and business class) that is available for trans-Pacific flights, they are mostly just 2 class flights because they are so short.  They just call it business class (or in the case of BA, Club Europe).  Leg room isn't more except for bulkhead, and Michael is seated in 1A.  But airlines that sell a separate "premium economy class" won't block out the middle seat - they usually just have two slightly bigger seats, side by side -  that is the main difference.  Most people flying in Europe business are paying for that extra elbow space (and extra luggage allowance and meal, but usually it's the space and ability to deplane quickly).  Otherwise, there's no advantage.

I noticed that when Michael and Alicia left France to go to Ibiza for the wedding, they also took similar class but on Vueling.  Intra-Europe wise, it doesn't mean better seats - but you do get faster check in etc.


----------



## Esizzle

Why does Mrs. I-am-ready-to-be-more-famous-Harvey always look so sedated and tired? Is she ok or high on painkillers all the time? I am glad Michael had so much at his Ferrari challenge and partying and eating pizza after. Looks like he needed that after his boring looking honeymoon.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> It's not economy class it's actually inter-European business class.  The diff is they keep the middle seat empty.  You can see it too in the foreground.  Some airlines put a tray table there for the two passengers to share which they have done here.  The regular economy class begins behind this.  The advantage of this is it allows the airlines to adjust the business/ economy seating arrangement based on load. (Also from cabin coloring I would venture to say it's BA but that doesn't mean anything about destination...maybe if you knew the time he was flying)
> 
> Eta.  Oh it's clearly BA i can see the logo



Yes clearly a BA flight and they all go directly to London from the cities in the Florence area. So Michael was heading to London - almost certainly to his wife. If she’s in LA that would be the route he’d take too. Guess we’ll find out in due course!


----------



## Just Askin

Just realised it’s All Saints Eve. Makes sense. The night when evil spirits and witches reappear .


----------



## Esizzle

"Michael's heading to his wife"...maybe he should try to go to some directors and producers for a change and ask for a good job. That would be nice.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> "Michael's heading to his wife"...maybe he should try to go to some directors and producers for a change and ask for a good job. That would be nice.



Or head to a movie promo, even a bad one...  One thing that is sad is an actor who ditches his movie/tv opening, promo, because of bad ratings, or because the sudden urge to go and get married (to upstage or quiet the Harvey scandal), after filming with the co-stars and actors and film crew, you just not going to show up?  Loser move...  whether I am a fan or not, I can still call it like I see and you don't get an excuse if you are not doing it right.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> Or head to a movie promo, even a bad one...  One thing that is sad is an actor who ditches his movie/tv opening, promo, because of bad ratings, or because the sudden urge to go and get married (to upstage or quiet the Harvey scandal), after filming with the co-stars and actors and film crew, you just not going to show up?  Loser move...  whether I am a fan or not, I can still call it like I see and you don't get an excuse if you are not doing it right.


He does more promo and appearances for his Ferrari racing. Not surprised at all that The Guardian writing articles about his career demise.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Just realised it’s All Saints Eve. Makes sense. The night when evil spirits and witches reappear .
> View attachment 3867506


Hahahah! Are you talking about Mrs. Michael?! She is always looking like a drugged up witch. No Halloween or other special day required.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Alicia Fassbender is like... I don’t care.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Look at these cuties.


----------



## Hackensack

The best recipe for success is to do what you think--what you know--is important to do.  That almost always involves your significant other, your family, your friends, not some nonsense that other people think you should be doing.  That basic wisdom about life is what has kept Michael far more grounded than others.


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Alicia Fassbender is like... I don’t care.


Like “I don’t care I’m so high I can’t even blend my fake tan down to the boobies?” Yeah we know. Lol


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> The best recipe for success is to do what you think--what you know--is important to do.  That almost always involves your significant other, your family, your friends, not some nonsense that other people think you should be doing.  That basic wisdom about life is what has kept Michael far more grounded than others.


Amen.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> The best recipe for success is to do what you think--what you know--is important to do.  That almost always involves your significant other, your family, your friends, not some nonsense that other people think you should be doing.  That basic wisdom about life is what has kept Michael far more grounded than others.



Exactly this.

It would take sheer arrogant audacity for total strangers to think they had the right to tell him what to do with his life! No wonder he keeps well away from Hollyweird. 

Michael’s loving life right now from the look of him - all loved up with his gorgeous wife and I’m sure his marriage is his main passion now.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Like “I don’t care I’m so high I can’t even blend my fake tan down to the boobies?” Yeah we know. Lol


 
Hilarious....


----------



## Just Askin

Not London or Lisbon


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Not London or Lisbon




Where is this JA ? Use handphone apps can’t view video. Thanks !


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Where is this JA ? Use handphone apps can’t view video. Thanks !


New York. Yesterday Morning.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Not London or Lisbon




Lol, New York via London.

Michael made this guy’s day! [emoji3]


----------



## baewatch

I love that feeling of excitement when you finally meet someone you've wanted to meet for ages


----------



## eserei27

baewatch said:


> I love that feeling of excitement when you finally meet someone you've wanted to meet for ages



One of the best feelings ever! I always get so excited when people get to meet their faves, even if it's a celeb I'm not that familiar with.


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> One of the best feelings ever! I always get so excited when people get to meet their faves, even if it's a celeb I'm not that familiar with.


Is that you with Michael in your profile pic? Where did you meet him?’


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Not London or Lisbon




lol, proof there's a little fangirl in all of us.  Wonder if Michael knows how happy he made this guy?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Allie28 said:


> lol, proof there's a little fangirl in all of us.  Wonder if Michael knows how happy he made this guy?


I know, right. He must have said “the amazing actor, Michael Fassbender” 50 times in that short video.


----------



## baewatch

eserei27 said:


> One of the best feelings ever! I always get so excited when people get to meet their faves, even if it's a celeb I'm not that familiar with.


Yeah same here!


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> The best recipe for success is to do what you think--what you know--is important to do.  That almost always involves your significant other, your family, your friends, not some nonsense that other people think you should be doing.  That basic wisdom about life is what has kept Michael far more grounded than others.



Absolutely true.  I have read commentary that Michael should 'sack his agent' due to his less-than-stellar year.  Really?!    I don't know about Michael's US agents, but his UK agent has been with him a good long time and is instrumental in his success.  Trusted friends and colleagues are what you need most when you're in the public eye, and the fact that Michael and his agent are so loyal to each other is a huge asset, both professionally and personally.


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> Is that you with Michael in your profile pic? Where did you meet him?’



It is! I’ve been lucky enough to meet Michael a few times. If he’s doing promo here in the US, I try to make it there. My profile pic is from when he was doing promo for Frank at the Apple Store in 2014. He was very sweet and took pics with everyone after the conversation. He was the only cast member go do so. 

I also meet him at the TIFF Soiree in 2016. Here’s the pic from that. 




And most recently I met him in NYC when he was doing promo for Alien: Covenant. I went to the AOL Build the cast did. Afterwards, he stopped to take pics with people. Again, he was the only cast member to do so. My pic from that: 



And a random pic of Michael hugging me, just cos I like it. 





Sorry for the pic spam. I just get super excited anytime I remember my Michael encounters ❤️❤️


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> It is! I’ve been lucky enough to meet Michael a few times. If he’s doing promo here in the US, I try to make it there. My profile pic is from when he was doing promo for Frank at the Apple Store in 2014. He was very sweet and took pics with everyone after the conversation. He was the only cast member go do so.
> 
> I also meet him at the TIFF Soiree in 2016. Here’s the pic from that.
> 
> View attachment 3868386
> 
> 
> And most recently I met him in NYC when he was doing promo for Alien: Covenant. I went to the AOL Build the cast did. Afterwards, he stopped to take pics with people. Again, he was the only cast member to do so. My pic from that:
> View attachment 3868391
> 
> 
> And a random pic of Michael hugging me, just cos I like it.
> 
> View attachment 3868392
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic spam. I just get super excited anytime I remember my Michael encounters ❤️❤️


That is so awesome!!!  thanks for sharing all the pics. I hope you get to meet him many more times! Do you live in NYC? He is there now so may run into him again


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> That is so awesome!!!  thanks for sharing all the pics. I hope you get to meet him many more times! Do you live in NYC? He is there now so may run into him again



I don’t. I live in Ohio. So no Michael for me this time around, lol.


----------



## Just Askin

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *




Lovely compilation - nuptial bliss [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

New pictures from a photo shoot he did earlier this year with Shayne Laverdiere.


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> New pictures from a photo shoot he did earlier this year with Shayne Laverdiere.
> View attachment 3869013
> View attachment 3869014


Is this recent? The top pic reminds me of Michael 2011-2012. Good times


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael papped in NY yesterday:


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> Is this recent? The top pic reminds me of Michael 2011-2012. Good times


from this year (2017). May, I think.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael papped in NY yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 3869120
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869121
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869122



The beard and beanie combination is definitely doing it for me. Looking good!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia were guests at the wedding of Jason Momoa and Lisa Bonet in early October.




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5044471/Jason-Momoa-Lisa-Bonet-secret-wedding.html


----------



## Just Askin

*So in the space of just over a month,  Michael and Alicia together have been to Canada, Austin, Miami, Los Angeles, Paris, France, Germany, London, appeared on tv shows, done press junkets, attended/worked on fashion shows, attended Jason Momoa and Lisa Bonet’s Wedding, then off to Ibiza for their own wedding (I’m sure that Jade necklace Michael now wears is from Jason, NZ tradition), briefly in Lisbon, Honemoony in Italy, World Final Ferrari Challenge and currently both in New York.   They sound perfectly suited *


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia were guests at the wedding of Jason Momoa and Lisa Bonet in early October.


I could have sworn they were already married! They seem to be a very nice couple


----------



## pearlyqueen

Still in NY


----------



## eserei27

And right  beneath that tweet are responses referencing that rumor that won’t stop following him around. I think believing victims is important, but when there’s evidence to the contrary we need to believe that too. People always bring up the allegation, and never that it was unfounded, investigated, and proven untrue. So there’s a whole group of people who thinks Michael is an abuser when he’s obviously anything but. I get so frustrated with this.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Blueberry12

For the ones who loved Snowman...
Naked woman needed for Tomas Alfredsons next project...
Shooting dates :

9-10/11.

Open casting.

Contact fatima.varhos@flx.se to apply.


”Bergman’s Reliquarium.” Dir: Tomas Alfredson. Idea, concept: Jesper Waldersten. Prod: Fatima Varhos, for Another Park Film. A visual association playing with Bergman’s most sacred secrets.


https://www.google.se/amp/variety.c...nk-bergman-revisited-goteborg-1201975395/amp/


----------



## Just Askin

*Can you imagine *


----------



## Just Askin

*Final standing Ferrari Challenge North America 2017*
*

*
*Didn’t compete in Montreal and only one race in Austin...bring on 2018 Challenge *


----------



## readingnook

eserei27 said:


> It is! I’ve been lucky enough to meet Michael a few times. If he’s doing promo here in the US, I try to make it there. My profile pic is from when he was doing promo for Frank at the Apple Store in 2014. He was very sweet and took pics with everyone after the conversation. He was the only cast member go do so.
> 
> I also meet him at the TIFF Soiree in 2016. Here’s the pic from that.
> 
> View attachment 3868386
> 
> 
> And most recently I met him in NYC when he was doing promo for Alien: Covenant. I went to the AOL Build the cast did. Afterwards, he stopped to take pics with people. Again, he was the only cast member to do so. My pic from that:
> View attachment 3868391
> 
> 
> And a random pic of Michael hugging me, just cos I like it.
> 
> View attachment 3868392
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic spam. I just get super excited anytime I remember my Michael encounters ❤️❤️



Very cool that he takes pics with everybody!  Do you think he remembers you since you've met a few times?  Do you ever remind him : )


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


>


----------



## eserei27

readingnook said:


> Very cool that he takes pics with everybody! Do you think he remembers you since you've met a few times? Do you ever remind him : )



I think he does. Or maybe he just has a way of looking at everyone that makes them feel special


----------



## readingnook

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 3870668
> View attachment 3870669
> View attachment 3870670



This was so adorable I just laughed a lot and loved it so much.


----------



## Just Askin

Filming going on in NY.??   Yes Please...love a bit of X-Men


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Filming going on in NY.??   Yes Please...love a bit of X-Men




Maybe - would explain why Michael is in NY, also James, Sophie and Evan. There was talk of some NY filming if I remember correctly?


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe - would explain why Michael is in NY, also James, Sophie and Evan. There was talk of some NY filming if I remember correctly?


I would be grateful even for X-Men.  But isn't McAvoy filming Glass?


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> I would be grateful even for X-Men.  But isn't McAvoy filming Glass?



Glass is filming in Philadelphia, and he has been there filming. But he's in NYC now, and so are a lot of the other X-Men cast. So who knows?


----------



## eserei27

Michael sighting. Still in NYC.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Glass is filming in Philadelphia, and he has been there filming. But he's in NYC now, and so are a lot of the other X-Men cast. So who knows?


Hope so!  That might mean more of a storyline for Magneto as cult leader.


----------



## eserei27

still in NYC, still being spotted by the same people. she must either works out at the same time as Michael, or she works at the place where he works out (I think the latter).


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> still in NYC, still being spotted by the same people. she must either works out at the same time as Michael, or she works at the place where he works out (I think the latter).



Glad her company encourages common etiquette when dealing with customers.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Glad her company encourages common etiquette when dealing with customers.



Lol - I bet she felt giddy having Michael there as a customer!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Presumably this is a throwback pic from when Michael was in Florence a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## Hackensack

So what is he doing in NYC, besides working out?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> So what is he doing in NYC, besides working out?


 Yes, I want to know as well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> So what is he doing in NYC, besides working out?



Suggestions that there is additional XMen filming going on. There was mention of it back in August:

http://omegaunderground.com/2017/08...roduction-heading-nyc-halston-sage-confirmed/

https://screenrant.com/x-men-dark-phoenix-filming-new-york/


----------



## Just Askin

*Loved Michael’s performance in Song to Song. *
**
This is the easiest way for me to share vids on here.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> So what is he doing in NYC, besides working out?


Swapping Pizza for Bagels....???


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

No gym sighting today?


----------



## Hackensack

An art exhibit sighting yesterday, at Yayoi Kusama's exhibit.  On twitter.  I am having trouble posting it here.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I would love to run into Michael wandering around a museum!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> An art exhibit sighting yesterday, at Yayoi Kusama's exhibit.  On twitter.  I am having trouble posting it here.


I found the tweet.


----------



## eserei27

Someone has edited Michael’s Wikipedia page to include those false allegations. It’s under the personal life section.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Can we delete it?


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Can we delete it?



Michael’s page is protected (I think due to people fighting over his “personal life” section in the past, with constant editing by various people), so you have to have an account to edit his page. I think there are editing restrictions even if you have an account.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Who could this “Seektruth87” be? I hope someone alerted him to have it deleted. What a mess.


----------



## eserei27

I just hate how these allegations follow him around, when they have been proven to be untrue.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> I just hate how these allegations follow him around, when they have been proven to be untrue.


He needs to or someone close to him should provide the proof again.


----------



## Just Askin

I’m disgusted that Wikipedia would allow TMZ and Laineygossip to be used as serious sources. Is it any wonder that even children, in the UK, are told never to use Wikipedia as a source. Allowing gossip sites to be seen as anything other than a gossip site is irresponsible, lazy and cowardly. By these standards, anyone submitting information to Wikipedia only needs to cite “my mate told me”  and that should be good enough, right??!


----------



## Just Askin

Another thing that winds me up...so called pro Michael blogs etc giving people, who insinuate Michael was chatting them up 3 weeks after getting married, a pat on the back. Do you believe this stuff? If so, is this really the sort of d*ck head you would admire? What is wrong with these people!  Making comments about how they want Michael to still be unattached at 40yrs old because it suits their fantasy better. So disrespectful to someone they supposedly admire.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Their desire to humiliate and see Alicia hurt is stronger than any admiration they have for him. They don’t know the meaning of the word anyway.  They would rather think he’s jerk than accept that he might be happy.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Their desire to humiliate and see Alicia hurt is stronger than any admiration they have for him. They don’t know the meaning of the word anyway.  They would rather think he’s jerk than accept that he might be happy.


Yes I completely agree with you.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The misogyny is what pisses me off the most about the people who despise Alicia. She doesn’t have boobs and curves, so therefore not sexy enough. Her ambition is threatening and seen as arrogance. How dare she on top of it all snatch Michael? When they have nothing else on her, they’ll tear her down via him. It’s depressing the way some people think.


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Their desire to humiliate and see Alicia hurt is stronger than any admiration they have for him. They don’t know the meaning of the word anyway.  They would rather think he’s jerk than accept that he might be happy.


Yes, for those consumed with hatred of Alicia, every smile or brief conversation Michael has becomes, in their mind, a hook-up that proves the PR marriage fiction.  The whole mindset is really bizarre.  And yes, there's rampant misogyny as well.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Another thing that winds me up...so called pro Michael blogs etc giving people, who insinuate Michael was chatting them up 3 weeks after getting married, a pat on the back. Do you believe this stuff? If so, is this really the sort of d*ck head you would admire? What is wrong with these people!  Making comments about how they want Michael to still be unattached at 40yrs old because it suits their fantasy better. So disrespectful to someone they supposedly admire.



There are some fans of the couple (either individually or as a couple) who feel that they may have an open relationship. There is of course no way of knowing what the ins and outs of their relationship are unless they choose to tell us (which they have no obligation to do). So if you feel that their relationship is open, Michael chatting up another woman (even 3 weeks after getting married) would not be seen as a betrayal and would make him less admirable. Unless you don’t approve of open relationships of course. 

Also, if you’re referring to the girl who tweeted about Michael eyeing her and then chatting with her, I honestly don’t think she was implying anything at all. I just think she was excited to see him at her work two days in a row. I know I would be!


----------



## eserei27

Also of note, Michael has a way of looking at you that makes you feel very special. I’m pretty sure he does it without thinking. So it could definitely be misconstrued as meaning more than it actually does. He’s very charismatic.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Explain to me how a man who’s said he values absolute loyalty in relationships would be in an open marriage? I’m sorry, but I think it’s mental gymnastics again to knock Alicia down.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Explain to me how a man who’s said he values absolute loyalty in relationships would be in an open marriage? I’m sorry, but I think it’s mental gymnastics again to knock Alicia down.



I didn’t say I believe that, I’m saying that some fans do. And you can still value loyalty and be in an open marriage. I consider loyalty in a marriage to be when two people have an understanding of what is and what is not accepted, and they both live up to that. But again, that’s more about whether you’re okay with an open relationship or not. For me personally, I couldn’t be a part of one. There’s too much that could go wrong. But to each their own. 

I also think some fans take these posts to mean he’s cheating on Alicia and they’re happy about that. So you’re absolutely right about the misogyny in that case.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I believe open marriages are a myth, unless you live in places where polygamy is the norm, and the there’s a cultural and structural framework in place. That way of life doesn’t work so well in western society, it just doesn’t. And finally, the “fans” want to punish Alicia and Michael is just a casualty, their line of thinking is neither sophisticated nor as rational as you describe.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I believe open marriages are a myth, unless you live in places where polygamy is the norm, and the there’s a cultural and structural framework in place



I tend to agree with you on this. I think there are people who enter into an open marriage with the best of intentions, and don’t mean to hurt each other, but that it is very hard to maintain. Unless you’re absolutely able to separate sex from emotion, feelings are going to be hurt. And contrary to popular belief, I think few people, men included, can separate the two.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Did you see how happy Michael was during his wedding weekend? You mean to tell me that man, who’s more traditional than Alicia, entered into an open marriage? Nah, these people need to go find someone else to “admire”... I mean harass.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Also, if you’re referring to the girl who tweeted about Michael eyeing her and then chatting with her, I honestly don’t think she was implying anything at all.


Got to disagree with you here. The term used only has one intention. However, whilst sad at the lack professionalism displayed (she is aware she has her name and place of work plastered all over the internet, I assume)  this lady in entitled to her fantasies as much as anyone. It’s the comments from the “I’m a number one fan” sites that disappoint me. If his own fan base think he’s slime then..........


----------



## Flatsy

From his Wikpedia page: 





> In 2010, Fassbender's ex-girlfriend filed charges for a restraining order against the actor. According to the document, on one occassion after a night of drinking Fassbender "threw [her] over a chair breaking [her] nose.[65] A month later, she withdrew the claim.


This is 100% factual information.  The only thing wrong with it is that "occassion" is misspelled.  I know that fans want to believe that the accusations were false and that is their prerogative, but the restraining order was filed and the accusations were made and this is legitimately part of his biography.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Flatsy said:


> From his Wikpedia page:
> This is 100% factual information.  The only thing wrong with it is that "occassion" is misspelled.  I know that fans want to believe that the accusations were false and that is their prerogative, but the restraining order was filed and the accusations were made and this is legitimately part of his biography.


Why did she withdraw the complaints? I didn’t know anything about him back then?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> From his Wikpedia page:
> This is 100% factual information.  The only thing wrong with it is that "occassion" is misspelled.  I know that fans want to believe that the accusations were false and that is their prerogative, but the restraining order was filed and the accusations were made and this is legitimately part of his biography.



Accusations were made but is their any proof that a restraining order was filed? I can’t find any evidence of it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Why did she withdraw the complaints? I didn’t know anything about him back then?



Because they did not stand up to any scrutiny. Anyone can make accusations - seems this lady made a habit of it. Very cunning of her, withdraw the complaint when there is no evidence to proceed but manage to tarnish someone’s reputation in the process.


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> From his Wikpedia page:
> This is 100% factual information.  The only thing wrong with it is that "occassion" is misspelled.  I know that fans want to believe that the accusations were false and that is their prerogative, but the restraining order was filed and the accusations were made and this is legitimately part of his biography.


Just for validation;
how do we know a petition for a restraining order was filed or what she accused him of?


----------



## Hackensack

I know everyone has probably seen this, but it is a quotation circulated some years ago (and still available with a little searching) from the Irish Sunday Mail investigation:
_“Regarding the case on Fassbender, LA county DA Steve Cooley continued the investigation after Andrews' charges were dropped. Two unnamed witnesses were interviewed by victim services of LA county.* DA. Cooley concluded, no evidence appeared in statute to require any investigation against the german born-irish actor*.” _

The Mail changed their online archiving, so there is no working link; imdb also had it, but that too has gone, probably when the Sunday Mail changed.  (And I'm trying to be a lot more careful about explaining this sourcing than, say, Lainey; or any of the others currently grinding out sites of those accused.)

I would also say that as it stands, the wiki insertion is misleading because it is incomplete.  It leaves the impression that the whole thing ended because she withdrew; but what she alleged was criminal conduct, and therefore not something the police or DA could ignore.  Therefore they continued to investigate regardless of what she did.

If there is a hard copy repository of the Irish Sunday Mail somewhere, a page scan would be the only way to reproduce this information; that, or the local LA court records.

I agree that he needs to release the documents and someone needs to either delete the wikipedia reference, or better, complete it with the information that an investigation was actually conducted; half the story is all that's being told there, and it’s misleading.  I can understand that he would want to forget about the whole thing but in this era, with proliferating sites that care only about allegations, that's no longer good enough.


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> Accusations were made but is their any proof that a restraining order was filed? I can’t find any evidence of it.


It was in the news because she filed the restraining order in Los Angeles court and also requested $20,000 reimbursement for medical bills.  All of the details of her case were obtained from her restraining order filing.  She never spoke about it publicly and neither did Michael.  A gossip column later mentioned that she had withdrawn her case, supposedly because she didn't want to harm Michael's career, but that part was conjecture.  The only other factual piece of information I know is that she had filed a restraining order against a previous boyfriend a few years earlier, which neither proves nor disproves her accusations against Michael.

I've been following Michael for a long time, and there has never been a lot of factual information out there about this incident.  There used to be gossip about the ex-girlfriend on Michael's fan blogs, which trashed her motives and her supposed history.  I never saw any reputable sources whatsoever to back any of it up.  It was all people claiming they'd read it somewhere online, but even 5-6 years ago, these supposed sources were un-Googleable.

With all of the abuse stories coming out in Hollywood right now, I think there might be pressure on him to address this incident when he does press in the future.



> The Mail changed their online archiving, so there is no working link; imdb also had it, but that too has gone, probably when the Sunday Mail changed.


Like I said, I have been following Michael for a long time.  I have NEVER seen a "working link" for this quote.  I have only seen it on Fassbender fan blogs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> It was in the news because she filed the restraining order in Los Angeles court and also requested $20,000 reimbursement for medical bills.  All of the details of her case were obtained from her restraining order filing.  She never spoke about it publicly and neither did Michael.  A gossip column later mentioned that she had withdrawn her case, supposedly because she didn't want to harm Michael's career, but that part was conjecture.  The only other factual piece of information I know is that she had filed a restraining order against a previous boyfriend a few years earlier, which neither proves nor disproves her accusations against Michael.
> 
> I've been following Michael for a long time, and there has never been a lot of factual information out there about this incident.  There used to be gossip about the ex-girlfriend on Michael's fan blogs, which trashed her motives and her supposed history.  I never saw any reputable sources whatsoever to back any of it up.  It was all people claiming they'd read it somewhere online, but even 5-6 years ago, these supposed sources were un-Googleable.
> 
> With all of the abuse stories coming out in Hollywood right now, I think there might be pressure on him to address this incident when he does press in the future.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I have been following Michael for a long time.  I have NEVER seen a "working link" for this quote.  I have only seen it on Fassbender fan blogs.



The only news references I can find to her filing a restraining order come from TMZ as the source.

How do any of us know what she filed?

It all seems very very far fetched. She was so terrified for her children she waited 9 months after the alleged assault when he had returned to the UK to live several months earlier? There were no witnesses to her injuries at the Ischia Film Festival? 

The previous restraining order she filed against another ex was apparently dismissed as a frivolous claim with the motive of extorting money?

Strange how she is the only person to ever make allegations about Michael behaving violently.


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> The only news references I can find to her filing a restraining order come from TMZ as the source.
> 
> How do any of us know what she filed?
> 
> It all seems very very far fetched.


TMZ has it's biases and flaws, but one thing they do correctly is report on legal filings in LA.  

The filing of the restraining order was reported by many, many sources at the time.  It is fact.  If it never happened, Michael would have an easily winnable defamation lawsuit to file against hundreds of media outlets.  If you are looking to read other original sources from 2010, that are still online:  http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-news/164899/Fassbender-s-ex-requests-restraining-order or the NY Daily News, April 10, 2010 http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-shakes-rumors-moving-living-article-1.167116


> Actress Sunawin (Leasi) Andrews still feels some tenderness for "Inglourious Basterds" actor Michael Fassbender - even though she claims he broke her nose. Last month, Andrews filed a motion in L.A. Superior Court asking for an order of protection against Fassbender and demanding that he move out of their Bel Air home. But then, curiously, she withdrew the motion last Wednesday. Sources tell us Andrews still wants Fassbender, who has been filming in England, to keep his distance. But she feared her complaint could get the Irish-German star barred from returning to America. "She doesn't want to hurt his career," says a friend.
> 
> Andrews alleged in court papers that last July, Fassbender "threw [her]" in a drunken fury, and in November dragged her alongside their car, hurting her ankle and knee and bursting an ovarian cyst. (The second incident erupted, we hear, when former Andrews flame Terrence Howard stopped by their dinner table.) According to the friend, Andrews held off airing the domestic dispute so she wouldn't hurt the Oscar chances of Fassbender's film, especially since its producer, Lawrence Bender, is the father of her daughter. Fassbender's agent at CAA declined to comment.



Irish Central has a story in which they call Leasi "troubled" with no elaboration or justification for that descriptor except that she had filed a restraining order against a previous boyfriend.  The previous boyfriend, not surprisingly, denied her accusations, which is not the same as disproving them.  https://www.irishcentral.com/cultur...nder-described-as-troubled-89352157-237689641 

There's room for debate about how credible Leasi's accusations were, but let's not debate whether the sky is blue or whether the Earth is flat.  She did a file a restraining order.


----------



## Hackensack

Flatsy said:


> It was in the news because she filed the restraining order in Los Angeles court and also requested $20,000 reimbursement for medical bills.  All of the details of her case were obtained from her restraining order filing.  She never spoke about it publicly and neither did Michael.  A gossip column later mentioned that she had withdrawn her case, supposedly because she didn't want to harm Michael's career, but that part was conjecture.  The only other factual piece of information I know is that she had filed a restraining order against a previous boyfriend a few years earlier, which neither proves nor disproves her accusations against Michael.
> 
> I've been following Michael for a long time, and there has never been a lot of factual information out there about this incident.  There used to be gossip about the ex-girlfriend on Michael's fan blogs, which trashed her motives and her supposed history.  I never saw any reputable sources whatsoever to back any of it up.  It was all people claiming they'd read it somewhere online, but even 5-6 years ago, these supposed sources were un-Googleable.
> 
> With all of the abuse stories coming out in Hollywood right now, I think there might be pressure on him to address this incident when he does press in the future.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I have been following Michael for a long time.  I have NEVER seen a "working link" for this quote.  I have only seen it on Fassbender fan blogs.


Look, as I said, I want to be very careful with sourcing, and explain where I got the source.  I hesitated to post it, precisely because I can't find a working link. (Unworking links now take us to imdb, which is somewhat significant, given the supposed link on imdb, according to the stories about the link.)
My point remains, however: the injuries she describes are of such magnitude that they would not be left up to her to drop, if true, but would be a criminal case.  If you google "domestic violence in California" or "restraining orders in California," the difficulty of simply "dropping charges" and having it just go away--if the allegations were true--becomes clear.


----------



## eserei27

I don’t believe the allegations about Michael. I’ve done my research, looked into the case (as much as is possible) and the allegations do not hold water. The alleged incident took place at a film festival they were both at, and there were pictures of them during the event. It seems unlikely. Other things I’ve read about the whole case have led me to believe it’s not true. In addition, no one who has worked with Michael has anything bad to say against him. As is evidenced by what is going on right now in Hollywood, if there were stories to be told, people would be telling them. Men with a lot more money and power than Michael are being taken down right now.

All that being said, I really, really wish there was an article online that I could link people to proving his innocence. I do think that Irish Mail article exists, because a Fassbender fan making up an entire article/ investigation and then that story getting traction seems unlikely to me.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> TMZ has it's biases and flaws, but one thing they do correctly is report on legal filings in LA.
> 
> The filing of the restraining order was reported by many, many sources at the time.  It is fact.  If it never happened, Michael would have an easily winnable defamation lawsuit to file against hundreds of media outlets.  If you are looking to read other original sources from 2010, that are still online:  http://www.express.co.uk/celebrity-news/164899/Fassbender-s-ex-requests-restraining-order or the NY Daily News, April 10, 2010 http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-shakes-rumors-moving-living-article-1.167116
> 
> Irish Central has a story in which they call Leasi "troubled" with no elaboration or justification for that descriptor except that she had filed a restraining order against a previous boyfriend.  The previous boyfriend, not surprisingly, denied her accusations, which is not the same as disproving them.  https://www.irishcentral.com/cultur...nder-described-as-troubled-89352157-237689641
> 
> There's room for debate about how credible Leasi's accusations were, but let's not debate whether the sky is blue or whether the Earth is flat.  She did a file a restraining order.



Thanks for the links; however the first one has TMZ as its source (again) and the second links to a completely different article. Were there no other reports from any other (more reputable)outlets other than TMZ at the time? 

Puzzled by your references to blue sky/flat earth? Whether she filed an order or not, IMO  it is  clearly very suspicious that she chose to do so nearly a year after the alleged attack when she knew he lived thousands of miles away. Why seek a restraining order and why implicate her children? 

And did she win her claim against the previous ex? Or was that withdrawn too?


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks for the links; however the first one has TMZ as its source (again) and the second links to a completely different article. Were there no other reports from any other (more reputable)outlets other than TMZ at the time?


If you scroll down through the NY Daily News article, it discusses the contents of the restraining order.  (I quoted the relevant portions.)  It's been referred to several times by the NY Daily News, among hundreds of other sources.  I'm not going to spend all day Googling them, but it is readily Google-able.  (Unlike the alleged quotes about the results of an investigation.)

When I say let's not argue about whether the sky is blue....she filed the restraining order.  Whether you find her accusations plausible and believable or not is a separate matter, but the fact that she made these accusations via court motion is not an internet myth.  Trying to pretend it never happened serves no purpose.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> If you scroll down through the NY Daily News article, it discusses the contents of the restraining order.  (I quoted the relevant portions.)  It's been referred to several times by the NY Daily News, among hundreds of other sources.  I'm not going to spend all day Googling them, but it is readily Google-able.  (Unlike the alleged quotes about the results of an investigation.)
> 
> When I say let's not argue about whether the sky is blue....she filed the restraining order.  Whether you find her accusations plausible and believable or not is a separate matter, but the fact that she made these accusations via court motion is not an internet myth.  Trying to pretend it never happened serves no purpose.



I’m not trying to pretend she didn’t file a restraining order; I’m just curious to find a source that confirms this other than TMZ. I have googled it fairly extensively but can find no other source and I’m curious as to why that is?

Also, as Hackensack points out, what she accused him of is a serious criminal offence and would her withdrawing the allegations alone have resulted in him not being prosecuted for actual/grievous bodily harm? In the UK he would likely have been. 

What is very disappointing is that despite the fact Michael was never tried or found guilty of any of this, many people on social media have decided he is. Whatever happened to “innocent until proven guilty”? Verdict delivered by gossip/social media is hardly fair, and the people propagating it seemingly require no evidence or proof - allegations alone are used to condemn him.


----------



## Hackensack

Some find her story, the surrounding circumstances, the lack of follow-up, and the sheer lack of evidence not credible, some obviously do find it credible.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Also, as Hackensack points out, what she accused him of is a serious criminal offence and would her withdrawing the allegations alone have resulted in him not being prosecuted for actual/grievous bodily harm? In the UK he would likely have been.



He would have been in the US as well. California in particular has strict laws about this. Cases are investigated whether or not the charges are dropped.


----------



## eserei27

Domestic Violence in California: What Happens If a Victim Wants to Drop the Charges?

So even though she did drop the charges, he would have been investigated. This lends credence to the veracity of the Irish Mail quote.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


>




What a lovely testimony to both Michael and Alicia!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Very nice. I wonder what project this is.


----------



## eserei27

Someone on twitter started a thread asking for nice celebrity stories as a change of pace from all the negative stories coming out. Here are a few of the Michael ones.


----------



## Luvbolide

Flatsy said:


> If you scroll down through the NY Daily News article, it discusses the contents of the restraining order.  (I quoted the relevant portions.)  It's been referred to several times by the NY Daily News, among hundreds of other sources.  I'm not going to spend all day Googling them, but it is readily Google-able.  (Unlike the alleged quotes about the results of an investigation.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I say let's not argue about whether the sky is blue....she filed the restraining order.  Whether you find her accusations plausible and believable or not is a separate matter, but the fact that she made these accusations via court motion is not an internet myth.  Trying to pretend it never happened serves no purpose.




I agree that the fact of the court filings and what the complaint claimed are matters beyond debate.  In California court filings are public documents unless a judge orders them sealed.  Most news outlets and many law firms check certain courts daily to read the new filings.  Certainly that is so in LA and SF courts.  

Claims get dropped for all sorts of reasons, including settlements with confidentiality clauses.  One should not read anything into the validity of any claims made or defenses put forward unless and until there has been a complete investigation.  As I read the bolded quote above, it makes no sense and based on that, one doesn't know whether it is speaking to the fact of having to continue the investigation once the complaint was lodged or that an investigation was done and found insufficient evidence to move forward on.  

And I do agree that in general TMZ is full of gossip and rumour.  But, as you said, one of the things they do right is checking legal filings in LA.  Harvey Levin  himself is a lawyer and is acutely aware of the ease in getting such records and the necessity to have them (and read them) before publishing any stories accusing someone of a crime.


----------



## Hackensack

Luvbolide said:


> I agree that the fact of the court filings and what the complaint claimed are matters beyond debate.  In California court filings are public documents unless a judge orders them sealed.  Most news outlets and many law firms check certain courts daily to read the new filings.  Certainly that is so in LA and SF courts.
> 
> Claims get dropped for all sorts of reasons, including settlements with confidentiality clauses.  One should not read anything into the validity of any claims made or defenses put forward unless and until there has been a complete investigation.  As I read the bolded quote above, it makes no sense and based on that, one doesn't know whether it is speaking to the fact of having to continue the investigation once the complaint was lodged or that an investigation was done and found insufficient evidence to move forward on.
> 
> And I do agree that in general TMZ is full of gossip and rumour.  But, as you said, one of the things they do right is checking legal filings in LA.  Harvey Levin  himself is a lawyer and is acutely aware of the ease in getting such records and the necessity to have them (and read them) before publishing any stories accusing someone of a crime.



Yes, if it's a civil case.  But you can't settle criminal battery by a payoff.  What is so hard to understand about that?


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> Also of note, Michael has a way of looking at you that makes you feel very special. I’m pretty sure he does it without thinking. So it could definitely be misconstrued as meaning more than it actually does. He’s very charismatic.



Did you meet Michael at the Apple event for Frank?  I ask because that's the perfect example for what you wrote.  I had read a couple of fan accounts of that event that were ... interesting.  They all insisted he was "eyeing them up and down" and very flirtatious.  The unmistakable subtext in their recall was that he wanted them.  A friend of mine also attended that event and she said he was that way with EVERYONE.  That his natural good charm and friendliness was being seen as flirtatious.  She said exactly what you said, he made everyone feel special.  But I guess the evening is more magical if you go home believing you could have had the man of your dreams, even if just for one night.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Luvbolide said:


> I agree that the fact of the court filings and what the complaint claimed are matters beyond debate.  In California court filings are public documents unless a judge orders them sealed.  Most news outlets and many law firms check certain courts daily to read the new filings.  Certainly that is so in LA and SF courts.
> 
> Claims get dropped for all sorts of reasons, including settlements with confidentiality clauses.  One should not read anything into the validity of any claims made or defenses put forward unless and until there has been a complete investigation.  As I read the bolded quote above, it makes no sense and based on that, one doesn't know whether it is speaking to the fact of having to continue the investigation once the complaint was lodged or that an investigation was done and found insufficient evidence to move forward on.
> 
> And I do agree that in general TMZ is full of gossip and rumour.  But, as you said, one of the things they do right is checking legal filings in LA.  Harvey Levin  himself is a lawyer and is acutely aware of the ease in getting such records and the necessity to have them (and read them) before publishing any stories accusing someone of a crime.



It’s reasonable  to assume there was a police investigation due to the seriousness of the allegations, and as Michael wasn’t prosecuted, that there was nothing substantive to support them.

In this kind of situation I choose to rely on the balance of probability, and taking everything that is known about the circumstances into account  I believe that Michael is innocent, and it shouldn’t be overlooked that legally he is innocent.

As I said earlier....” What is very disappointing is that despite the fact Michael was never tried or found guilty of any of this, many people on social media have decided he is. Whatever happened to “innocent until proven guilty”? Verdict delivered by gossip/social media is hardly fair, and the people propagating it seemingly require no evidence or proof - allegations alone are used to condemn him”.


----------



## eserei27

Allie28 said:


> Did you meet Michael at the Apple event for Frank?



Yes, I did. That was the first time I met him. And he talked to me and smiled, and I was gone. If I was more given to fancy, I can see where I could have thought it meant more than it did. But I tend to be pretty realistic, and I know that Michael Fassbender doesn’t want to date me, then or any other time I’ve met him. 

I think he’s just really friendly, really charismatic, and really charming. He’s rugged, he’s manly, and he’s sexy as hell without even trying. It’s no surprise that he broke onto the scene with the label of “sex symbol.”


----------



## Luvbolide

Hackensack said:


> *DA. Cooley concluded, no evidence appeared in statute to require any investigation against the german born-irish actor*.”





Given the above quote that you posted, which does not make sense in English, it appears that there are a number of things that are difficult to understand.  Mind your tone.

Since no one here has seen any of the court papers, I'd say there are quite a few holes in the story.  It would be nice if someone with access to all of the documents would put together a piece on this so that the story can be put together once and for all.  Or maybe Fassbender wants to continue to ignore it and refuse to discuss it, which is his right.  Not that this is a determining factor, but it does seem completely out of character for him to have done such a thing.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> I can understand that he would want to forget about the whole thing but in this era, with proliferating sites that care only about allegations, that's no longer good enough.



As someone said, "It's not about guilt or innocence. It's about the seriousness of the charge. The more serious the charge, the more likely the public will believe it."

I don't believe the charges because abuse has a pattern.  You don't just turn off the mental and emotional psyche of abusive behavior after one incident. Men don't abuse one girlfriend while treating the rest well.  No one else has even hinted that Michael was abusive.  Zoe K. remains friendly with him, as does her father and step-father. No other gf has said he abused them.  All his female costars adore him.  Surely if he were capable of doing what he was accused of others would have witnessed some nasty behavior from him and there would be other stories bandied about online, not just this one in particular.


----------



## Luvbolide

pearlyqueen said:


> shouldn’t be overlooked that legally he is innocent.



I do not see any evidence that he was investigated.  If you are relying on that gobbledygook quote, as I said before, it doesn't make sense.  Frankly, I suspect that once the claim was withdrawn, nothing further was done.  As I understand it, the claim was filed nearly after the alleged incident.  If someone comes forward late, files a claim and then almost immediately drops it, query how much more the DA will/can do in light of the fact that there are probably no corroborating witness.  The DA doesn't bring a claim every time - if there is a judgment that they cannot meet the burden, why waste court time and resources pursuing something that even the purported victim is no longer interested in.

You are, of course, entitled to your beliefs - and frankly, I wouldn't expect the hardcore fans on this thread to accept even the possibility that something happened.  Certainly any attempt by anyone other than the usual posters to try to discuss/bring light to the situation is met with scorn.


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> Someone on twitter started a thread asking for nice celebrity stories as a change of pace from all the negative stories coming out. Here are a few of the Michael ones.
> 
> View attachment 3877335
> View attachment 3877336
> View attachment 3877337
> View attachment 3877338



Very nice to read. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Flatsy

Allie28 said:


> I don't believe the charges because abuse has a pattern.  You don't just turn off the mental and emotional psyche of abusive behavior after one incident. Men don't abuse one girlfriend while treating the rest well.  No one else has even hinted that Michael was abusive.  Zoe K. remains friendly with him, as does her father and step-father. No other gf has said he abused them.  All his female costars adore him.  Surely if he were capable of doing what he was accused of others would have witnessed some nasty behavior from him and there would be other stories bandied about online, not just this one in particular.


This is why I tend not to believe it.  While I don't believe that an abuse victim needs to be corroborated by other victims, domestic violence is something that is usually accompanied by other behavior patterns and red flags that I haven't seen with Michael anywhere.  And I've looked!  Because I would not dismiss a domestic violence accusation just because I like an actor and don't want to stop being a fan.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Verdict delivered by gossip/social media is hardly fair, and the people propagating it seemingly require no evidence or proof - allegations alone are used to condemn him.



As a fan of Michael’s, it’s very frustrating to have people assume that because you like him, you don’t take abuse allegations seriously. They act as if because you find him attractive, you’re willing to overlook anything he might have done. This is absolutely not the case. I looked into this case specifically BECAUSE I like Michael, and I didn’t want to support an abuser. I read through everything I could find, I looked at the facts of the case. I looked at the facts of their relationship (that were available). I looked at the fact that they both attended the film festival where this allegedly happened, and the fact that pictures were taken of both of them while they were there. I looked at California law and the fact the domestic violence allegations are investigated whether or not the victim presses charges. I did this because I already liked Michael, and I didn’t want to fall any harder for someone who might be an abuser. And after looking at all this, I came to the conclusion that the allegations were false. So it’s upsetting when someone tweets something about Michael’s history of abuse, and other people retweet it like it’s the God’s honest truth without ever even looking into the case at all. I’ve even seen claims that he’s abused “several of his exes” and that he “battered his ex-wife.” These people can’t even get correct the simple, easily proven fact that Michael’s never been married before! Why, because I support him, do I have to offer explanations and proof about his innocence, but the same burden of proof is not expected of people who spread negativity about him?


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> Yes, I did. That was the first time I met him. And he talked to me and smiled, and I was gone. If I was more given to fancy, I can see where I could have thought it meant more than it did. But I tend to be pretty realistic, and I know that Michael Fassbender doesn’t want to date me, then or any other time I’ve met him.
> 
> I think he’s just really friendly, really charismatic, and really charming. He’s rugged, he’s manly, and he’s sexy as hell without even trying. It’s no surprise that he broke onto the scene with the label of “sex symbol.”



I'm the same way.  I mean, sure it would be fun to fantasize about but the realist in me would know he was just being nice and charming, lol.  Thing is, your story and my friends story of the night is fun as it is.  There's no need to embellish. You had a great time, got to meet and get a picture with Michael, and he made you feel good.  Perfect enough to me!


----------



## Flatsy

Luvbolide said:


> I do not see any evidence that he was investigated.  If you are relying on that gobbledygook quote, as I said before, it doesn't make sense.  Frankly, I suspect that once the claim was withdrawn, nothing further was done.  As I understand it, the claim was filed nearly after the alleged incident.  If someone comes forward late, files a claim and then almost immediately drops it, query how much more the DA will/can do in light of the fact that there are probably no corroborating witness.  The DA doesn't bring a claim every time - if there is a judgment that they cannot meet the burden, why waste court time and resources pursuing something that even the purported victim is no longer interested in.
> 
> You are, of course, entitled to your beliefs - and frankly, I wouldn't expect the hardcore fans on this thread to accept even the possibility that something happened.  Certainly any attempt by anyone other than the usual posters to try to discuss/bring light to the situation is met with scorn.


One of Harvey Weinstein's victims went to the police and got evidence on tape of him admitting that he assaulted her, and that still wasn't good enough for the police to do anything about it.  I agree with you that just because the authorities didn't take action doesn't mean that it wasn't true.  

And it is quite possible that Michael gave her the $20,000 she requested in her motion (or more than that) to convince her to withdraw her request for the restraining order and not pursue anything further.  Even if someone believes Michael to be completely innocent, he and his people wanted the incident to go away as quietly as possible.  A payoff may have been the way to achieve that.


----------



## Flatsy

eserei27 said:


> I looked at the fact that they both attended the film festival where this allegedly happened, and the fact that pictures were taken of both of them while they were there.


This really isn't proof of anything except that she was telling the truth that they were at the film festival together.  

Photos of a couple looking happy together mean nothing in terms of whether domestic violence is going on behind closed doors in a relationship.  Particularly an incident that allegedly happened late at night after a long night of drinking.  I doubt there were any photographers in their hotel room to capture that scene.


----------



## eserei27

Flatsy said:


> And it is quite possible that Michael gave her the $20,000 she requested in her motion (or more than that) to convince her to withdraw her request for the restraining order and not pursue anything further. Even if someone believes Michael to be completely innocent, he and his people wanted the incident to go away as quietly as possible. A payoff may have been the way to achieve that.



Certainly that could be the case, but at the time of the allegations, Michael wasn’t really that big of a star. I’d venture to say that at the time, she was more well off than he was.


----------



## eserei27

Flatsy said:


> Photos of a couple looking happy together mean nothing in terms of whether domestic violence is going on behind closed doors in a relationship. Particularly an incident that allegedly happened late at night after a long night of drinking. I doubt there were any photographers in their hotel room to capture that scene.



But there were pictures of her from the next day. If her nose was broken, it would have be evident. I understand that picture of a happy couple are not always indicative of a good relationship. In addition, he was at events early in the morning the next day. If he was as drunk and roughed up as was alleged, he apparently hid it very well early the next morning.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Luvbolide said:


> I do not see any evidence that he was investigated.  If you are relying on that gobbledygook quote, as I said before, it doesn't make sense.  Frankly, I suspect that once the claim was withdrawn, nothing further was done.  As I understand it, the claim was filed nearly after the alleged incident.  If someone comes forward late, files a claim and then almost immediately drops it, query how much more the DA will/can do in light of the fact that there are probably no corroborating witness.  The DA doesn't bring a claim every time - if there is a judgment that they cannot meet the burden, why waste court time and resources pursuing something that even the purported victim is no longer interested in.
> 
> You are, of course, entitled to your beliefs - and frankly, I wouldn't expect the hardcore fans on this thread to accept even the possibility that something happened.  Certainly any attempt by anyone other than the usual posters to try to discuss/bring light to the situation is met with scorn.



And there was me thinking that the US legal system was similar to the UK one - that in law EVERYONE IS INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY. 

Silly me - what does that matter? Random people have decided purely on the strength of the allegations alone that he’s guilty and make no bones about proclaiming it as widely as possible across the internet - THAT’S what makes me angry and scornful of their behaviour.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> And there was me thinking that the US legal system was similar to the UK one in that in law EVERYONE IS INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY.



True in the legal system. Not true in the court of public opinion.


----------



## Flatsy

eserei27 said:


> But there were pictures of her from the next day. If her nose was broken, it would have be evident. I understand that picture of a happy couple are not always indicative of a good relationship. In addition, he was at events early in the morning the next day. If he was as drunk and roughed up as was alleged, he apparently hid it very well early the next morning.


How have you determined exactly what night the incident happened?  How do you know it didn't happen the final night they were there?


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> True in the legal system. Not true in the court of public opinion.



It’s evident that there are some people who choose to believe the worst about others without requiring any proof or evidence, very sad.


----------



## eserei27

Flatsy said:


> How have you determined exactly what night the incident happened?  How do you know it didn't happen the final night they were there?



I suppose you’re right. My comments were made based on a post I read on tumblr about the facts of the case. That’s not proof, it’s assumption. 

Still, enough of the case sounds suspicious to me, and as has been mentioned, Michael has no pattern of this kind of behavior, either before or after. That leads me to believe the allegations are false.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> This really isn't proof of anything except that she was telling the truth that they were at the film festival together.
> 
> Photos of a couple looking happy together mean nothing in terms of whether domestic violence is going on behind closed doors in a relationship.  Particularly an incident that allegedly happened late at night after a long night of drinking.  I doubt there were any photographers in their hotel room to capture that scene.



As you say, there is no available proof of any of the allegations .... therefore he is entitled to the benefit of the doubt. 

I also find it very strange that this woman, apparently fearing for the safety of herself and her children, waited 9 months before filing for a restraining order against this violent man who lived thousands of miles away. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Flatsy

eserei27 said:


> I suppose you’re right. My comments were made based on a post I read on tumblr about the facts of the case. That’s not proof, it’s assumption.
> 
> Still, enough of the case sounds suspicious to me, and as has been mentioned, Michael has no pattern of this kind of behavior, either before or after. That leads me to believe the allegations are false.


I think because information is so scant that the fans filled in the gaps with a lot of what they want to believe.

I think I read the thing about the film festival on tumblr too, along with the quote the DA quote that allegedly came from a newspaper but has left no footprint on the internet elsewhere.  Tumblr is never a good source for factual information.


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> As you say, there is no available proof of any of the allegations .... therefore he is entitled to the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I also find it very strange that this woman, apparently fearing for the safety of herself and her children, waited 9 months before filing for a restraining order against this violent man who lived thousands of miles away. Any thoughts on that?


Luvbolide is right about the tone here getting nasty. 

As I have stated here, I tend not to believe these particular accusations based on the information available (disregarding conjecture from fan tumblrs being presented as fact). 

One of the things that doesn't make sense is that she filed her motion *four* months after the last alleged incident (in November 2009) when Michael was out of the country and had been for some time.  It seems a little hard to believe that she needed the authorities to protect her from him when changing the locks and mailing him his stuff likely would have taken care of the problem if she no longer wanted him around.   Had she gone through with pursuing a permanent restraining order, I think she would have found it difficult to demonstrate that to the court as well.


----------



## eserei27

I feel like right now, the time is ripe for calling out abusers. Victims seem emboldened, and that’s a good thing. As I said before, men with much more power than Michael’s ever had in the industry are being brought down. If there were stories to tell about Michael, now would be the perfect time to tell them. And yet no one is bringing up any new abuse allegations, or any stories at all about inappropriate behavior involving Michael. This is of course, not proof for or against anything.  It it does help me feel better about my belief that Michael’s innocent.


----------



## mollie12

> One of the things that doesn't make sense is that she filed her motion *four* months after the last alleged incident (in November 2009) when Michael was out of the country and had been for some time.



I'm just curious, how do you know the last alleged incident was in November?  I don't see that in the TMZ report.


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> The filing of the restraining order was reported by many, many sources at the time. It is fact.


I’ve followed this from the first report I saw which was the Daily Express one on 24th March 2010. They used TMZ as their source. Can you please, anybody, give me one other report that doesn’t use TMZ as the source of their report on this. 
If we assume TMZ have reported accurately, why can we not assume the newspaper report on the investigation, which actually gives us the DA’s name, is accurate?


----------



## Allie28

One thing to keep in mind is the woman who accused him was Lawrence Bender's ex (they had a child together). Bender was Quentin Tarantino's producing partner and executive producer of Inglorious Basterds.  Michael was guilty of one thing imo and that was poor judgement in getting together with her in the first place.  Dating your boss's ex is never a wise idea.


----------



## Flatsy

Just Askin said:


> I’ve followed this from the first report I saw which was the Daily Express one on 24th March 2010. They used TMZ as their source. Can you please, anybody, give me one other report that doesn’t use TMZ as the source of their report on this.
> 
> If we assume TMZ have reported accurately, why can we not assume the newspaper report on the investigation, which actually gives us the DA’s name, is accurate?


What's quoted about the DA is not from a newspaper.  It is a quote floating around Fassbender fan blogs and its origins are not traceable.  The syntax of the quote is odd at best.  As you should know, Tumblr is filled with fabricated information, such as repeated sightings of Michael with a blond surfer girl, purchasing food for her cat.  Tumblr is a land of fiction.

TMZ is a news outlet that reports on court filings.  You may not like them, but that does not mean their content is on par with Tumblr.  The original reporting of the court filing in March 2010 was largely built off of TMZ's exclusive initial report because other news outlets find TMZ trustworthy, even if you don't.  The incident has been subsequently reported for an entire seven years.  

Had TMZ's story been fiction, Michael's agent would have said so.  His father, who gave a quote to the Irish media, would have said so.  Michael's agent's response was "no comment".  It was not, "TMZ has made a bizarre error and no court motion was ever filed."

Again, we are debating whether or not the sky is blue.


----------



## Flatsy

mollie12 said:


> I'm just curious, how do you know the last alleged incident was in November?  I don't see that in the TMZ report.


The NY Daily News.  http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...lobes-weekend-article-1.1007895#ixzz1jsoXl1T3  The incident at the film festival allegedly took place in July 2009 at the Ischia film festival.  The incident where he allegedly dragged her alongside the car allegedly took place in November 2009.

Next we're going to have to debate about whether The NY Daily News is as reliable a source as what an anonymous person wrote one time on an imdb message board in 2011.


----------



## mollie12

Flatsy said:


> The NY Daily News.  http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...lobes-weekend-article-1.1007895#ixzz1jsoXl1T3  The incident at the film festival allegedly took place in July 2009 at the Ischia film festival.  The incident where he allegedly dragged her alongside the car allegedly took place in November 2009.
> 
> *Next we're going to have to debate about whether The NY Daily News is as reliable a source as what an anonymous person wrote one time on an imdb message board in 2011.*



 But I will say that I've always found it curious that the NY Daily News consistently had more details/gossip than any other paper.   Beginning with this doozy, complete with very strange phrasing:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ctor-michael-fassbender-spot-article-1.409184

I've always accepted the reality of the actual filing of the petition.   I never knew that was even questioned!


----------



## Flatsy

Allie28 said:


> One thing to keep in mind is the woman who accused him was Lawrence Bender's ex (they had a child together). Bender was Quentin Tarantino's producing partner and executive producer of Inglorious Basterds.  Michael was guilty of one thing imo and that was poor judgement in getting together with her in the first place.  Dating your boss's ex is never a wise idea.


This is very true.  There were stories at the time that Bender was furious and wanted to end Michael's career, but that the two of them made peace with each other.  But it was a reckless choice.  I believe Michael may have even met her on the set of Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Allie28 said:


> One thing to keep in mind is the woman who accused him was Lawrence Bender's ex (they had a child together). Bender was Quentin Tarantino's producing partner and executive producer of Inglorious Basterds.  *Michael was guilty of one thing imo and that was poor judgement in getting together with her in the first place.*  Dating your boss's ex is never a wise idea.


And that, to me, is the bottom line of this sorry episode.


----------



## Flatsy

mollie12 said:


> I've always accepted the reality of the actual filing of the petition.   I never knew that was even questioned!


I've never seen it questioned anywhere but here.


----------



## mollie12

Flatsy said:


> This is very true.  There were stories at the time that Bender was furious and wanted to end Michael's career, but that the two of them made peace with each other.  But it was a reckless choice.  I believe Michael may have even met her on the set of Inglourious Basterds.



Yes, he did.  Her teenage daughter was working as an intern on the movie, and Leasi brought her toddler son to visit.  The daughter is another oddity.  She still had MF as an "interest" on her active FB years later and was posting photos of him and her mother on Tumblr in 2011.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t understand why the fans are not thanking sweet baby Jesus that Michael found Alicia.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t understand why the fans are not thanking sweet baby Jesus that Michael found Alicia.



Likely because this story has nothing to do with Alicia, and Michael’s fans have been discussing it long before the two of them ever even met.


----------



## eserei27

Flatsy said:


> I've never seen it questioned anywhere but here.



I agree. It seems pretty obvious to me, and to most others, that she did indeed file a petition. Otherwise we wouldn’t be talking about it seven years later.


----------



## Just Askin

Why is it so hard to comprehend that someone might want more proof of something than a single unsourced report from a celebrity news website. Is it against some unspoken law?  In over 7 yrs that’s all anyone can offer up?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> Likely because this story has nothing to do with Alicia, and Michael’s fans have been discussing it long before the two of them ever even met.


You are missing my point. Alicia is a talented and hardworking woman who is scandal free. She has been a positive influence in Michael’s life. If they really care for Michael, they would be happy he’s associated to a wonderful woman.


----------



## Flatsy

Just Askin said:


> Why is it so hard to comprehend that someone might want more proof of something than a single unsourced report from a celebrity news website. Is it against some unspoken law?  In over 7 yrs that’s all anyone can offer up?


I linked multiple articles from The NY Daily News that you are ignoring.  The most recent one refers to their own previous reporting rather than TMZ and includes additional details not included in TMZ's stories.  They clearly must have reviewed the court documents themselves.  What is THAT so hard to comprehend?

And TMZ is not "unsourced".  TMZ IS a source.

Also, just because I don't have time to write a footnoted thesis on it and have it peer reviewed before presenting it to your satisfaction does not mean that no one has been able to offer up anything else in seven years.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You are missing my point. Alicia is a talented and hardworking woman who is scandal free. She has been a positive influence in Michael’s life.



No, I got the point. I just don’t agree with the narrative that Alicia somehow saved Michael from a life of debauchery. My point was that the story being discussed doesn’t really have anything to do with her.


----------



## mollie12

Flatsy said:


> I linked multiple articles from The NY Daily News that you are ignoring.  The most recent one refers to their own previous reporting rather than TMZ and includes additional details not included in TMZ's stories.  *They clearly must have reviewed the court documents themselves.  *What is THAT so hard to comprehend?
> 
> And TMZ is not "unsourced".  TMZ IS a source.
> 
> Also, just because I don't have time to write a footnoted thesis on it and have it peer reviewed before presenting it to your satisfaction does not mean that no one has been able to offer up anything else in seven years.



Well, that’s actually not clear, because those details could have come from a source other than court documents.

But I agree, TMZ is a source.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> No, I got the point. I just don’t agree with the narrative that Alicia somehow saved Michael from a life of debauchery. My point was that the story being discussed doesn’t really have anything to do with her.


Did I say she saved him from a life of debauchery? Those are your words not mine. My point was his judgment has improved vastly, and he understood that he found someone special because he married her.


----------



## Flatsy

Flatsy said:


> I linked multiple articles from The NY Daily News that you are ignoring.  The most recent one refers to their own previous reporting rather than TMZ and includes additional details not included in TMZ's stories.  They clearly must have reviewed the court documents themselves.  What is THAT so hard to comprehend?
> 
> And TMZ is not "unsourced".  TMZ IS a source.





mollie12 said:


> Well, that’s actually not clear, because those details could have come from a source other than court documents.
> 
> But I agree, TMZ is a source.


That's true.  They reported that the car dragging incident happened in November 2009 after Michael and Leasi ran into her ex-boyfriend, Terrence Howard, at a restaurant.  That portion of the story is original to the NY Daily News.


----------



## eserei27

Unfortunately, I don’t think good judgement has a lot to do with love. If it did, people wouldn’t make as many mistakes as they do.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I think good judgment has a great deal to do with it otherwise you would keep making the same mistakes and never grow. You can fall in love all you want, but to get to know who the person is the test of that love. You should be using your judgment when you do.


----------



## eserei27

Still in NYC if this somewhat crude poster is to be believed.


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> I linked multiple articles from The NY Daily News that you are ignoring.  The most recent one refers to their own previous reporting rather than TMZ and includes additional details not included in TMZ's stories.  They clearly must have reviewed the court documents themselves.  What is THAT so hard to comprehend?
> 
> And TMZ is not "unsourced".  TMZ IS a source.
> 
> Also, just because I don't have time to write a footnoted thesis on it and have it peer reviewed before presenting it to your satisfaction does not mean that no one has been able to offer up anything else in seven years.


Every article uses TMZ as a source. The NY Daily refers to its past reports, in which it sources...TMZ.
If the celebrity news website (great credentials by the way) are a source, why didn’t they produce the report? Or a name that could verify the report? Or a quote from someone connected to the report or Sunawin Andrews? I assume they have a copy of it. Public records right? So a reputable source would have no issue obtaining or reproducing it’s findings. 
Am I completely missing something about factual claims...aren’t they supposed to be verifiable ? 
The sky is blue...I’m pretty sure their is a bit more evidence on that one than a 150 word article that doesn’t even have a name attached to it. But hey...maybe I’m just being a tad naive.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I think good judgment has a great deal to do with it otherwise you would keep making the same mistakes and never grow. You can fall in love all you want, but to get to know who the person is the test of that love. You should be using your judgment when you do.



That I agree with. Good judgement has a lot to do with pursuing a relationship, getting married, building a life together, etc. But I was referring to the act of actually falling in love, which often has nothing to do with good judgement at all. I wasn’t clear with what I posted.


----------



## Flatsy

Just Askin said:


> Every article uses TMZ as a source. The NY Daily refers to its past reports, in which it sources...TMZ.
> If the celebrity news website (great credentials by the way) are a source, why didn’t they produce the report? Or a name that could verify the report? Or a quote from someone connected to the report or Sunawin Andrews? I assume they have a copy of it. Public records right? So a reputable source would have no issue obtaining or reproducing it’s findings.
> Am I completely missing something about factual claims...aren’t they supposed to be verifiable ?
> The sky is blue...I’m pretty sure their is a bit more evidence on that one than a 150 word article that doesn’t even have a name attached to it. But hey...maybe I’m just being a tad naive.


You are not being naive, you are being willfully obtuse.

As I stated above *[The NY Daily News] reported that the car dragging incident happened in November 2009 after Michael and Leasi ran into her ex-boyfriend, Terrence Howard, at a restaurant. That portion of the story is original to the NY Daily News.*

This is even more damning than the stories quoting TMZ because The NY Daily News is reporting their knowledge that the incident happened and details of the night.  Everything else merely quotes Leasi's filing, which can be dismissed wholesale if you are not inclined to believe her.

TMZ is widely known for reporting accurately on celebrity-related court filings.  Sometimes they publish actual court documents, sometimes they don't.  Fassbender wasn't a big star at the time, it might not have been worth their time.

But you are correct that there should be public records.  Why don't you file a FOIA request?  If you come back with absolutely nothing, I will believe the version that you want to believe.  Until then, I'm believing TMZ, as does the rest of the world.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> That I agree with. Good judgement has a lot to do with pursuing a relationship, getting married, building a life together, etc. But I was referring to the act of actually falling in love, which often has nothing to do with good judgement at all. I wasn’t clear with what I posted.


The woman didn’t have a good reputation from what I gather, that should have been his red flag. He made a mistake and now there will always be a black mark on his reputation as a result. However, it’s all behind him now and I hope it stays there.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The woman didn’t have a good reputation from what I gather, that should have been his red flag. He made a mistake and now there will always be a black mark on his reputation as a result. However, it’s all behind him now and I hope it stays there.



I think he loved her, and love makes us do stupid things. The whole incident is unfortunate, and I agree with you in hoping that it stays firmly in his past.


----------



## Just Askin

Flatsy said:


> You are not being naive, you are being willfully obtuse.
> 
> As I stated above *[The NY Daily News] reported that the car dragging incident happened in November 2009 after Michael and Leasi ran into her ex-boyfriend, Terrence Howard, at a restaurant. That portion of the story is original to the NY Daily News.*
> 
> This is even more damning than the stories quoting TMZ because The NY Daily News is reporting their knowledge that the incident happened and details of the night.  Everything else merely quotes Leasi's filing, which can be dismissed wholesale if you are not inclined to believe her.
> 
> TMZ is widely known for reporting accurately on celebrity-related court filings.  Sometimes they publish actual court documents, sometimes they don't.  Fassbender wasn't a big star at the time, it might not have been worth their time.
> 
> But you are correct that there should be public records.  Why don't you file a FOIA request?  If you come back with absolutely nothing, I will believe the version that you want to believe.  Until then, I'm believing TMZ, as does the rest of the world.


Think you’ll find that most of the rest of the world have no clue what/who TMZ are. I also don’t remember once saying I don’t believe there was a petition for a restraining order filed against him.  
I just think it’s a bit lapse to only post the most damning part of an incident and never follow it up. I don’t suppose a celeb news site run by a particular film company would have any ulterior motive for doing that though, would they?


----------



## eserei27

Flatsy said:


> TMZ is widely known for reporting accurately on celebrity-related court filings



For someone who wanted to take the time, it would be easy enough to prove whether a petition was filed or not. That’s all public record. So TMZ would be very foolish to lie about something that would be so easy to disprove. But in seven years, no one has ever posted proof of, or even questioned the fact, that a petition was filed. I think it’s a fact that she brought charges and later dropped them. 

The real issue in my mind is whether those allegations were true or not. I maintain that her allegations were false.


----------



## Flatsy

Just Askin said:


> Think you’ll find that most of the rest of the world have no clue what/who TMZ are. I also don’t remember once saying I don’t believe there was a petition for a restraining order filed against him.
> I just think it’s a bit lapse to only post the most damning part of an incident and never follow it up. I don’t suppose a celeb news site run by a particular film company would have any ulterior motive for doing that though, would they?


If you believe a restraining order was filed, why on earth are you wasting all of this time debating whether or not it's true?

TMZ published two stories.  One story when she filed the restraining order, and one story a month later when she withdrew it entitled "Inglourious Basterds Star Victorious Over GF".  Both of equal length.

TMZ is in the business of scandalous celebrity stories and this one was certainly salacious enough to report.  I'm not sure what conspiracy theory you are getting at about movie studios.


----------



## Esizzle

I wonder why Michael never denied the domestic abuse accusations and end them right then and there.


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> I wonder why Michael never denied the domestic abuse accusations and end them right then and there.



I don’t think it would have ended it. And honestly, I think addressing now would be even worse.


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> I don’t think it would have ended it. And honestly, I think addressing now would be even worse.


Yes it would look really shady if he tries to deny it now. But he should have said something when the allegations came out.


----------



## Luvbolide

Flatsy said:


> One of Harvey Weinstein's victims went to the police and got evidence on tape of him admitting that he assaulted her, and that still wasn't good enough for the police to do anything about it.  I agree with you that just because the authorities didn't take action doesn't mean that it wasn't true.
> 
> And it is quite possible that Michael gave her the $20,000 she requested in her motion (or more than that) to convince her to withdraw her request for the restraining order and not pursue anything further.  Even if someone believes Michael to be completely innocent, he and his people wanted the incident to go away as quietly as possible.  A payoff may have been the way to achieve that.




I think you are right - getting something out of the courts and press ASAP is usually a good idea.  Paying out in exchange for a non-disparagement clause and a confidentiality agreement would be a good way to resolve something like this.


----------



## Just Askin

Luvbolide said:


> I think you are right - getting something out of the courts and press ASAP is usually a good idea.  Paying out in exchange for a non-disparagement clause and a confidentiality agreement would be a good way to resolve something like this.


Having it investigated by a well respected District  Attorney and thrown out through finding no evidence is an even better resolution.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Did I say she saved him from a life of debauchery? Those are your words not mine. My point was his judgment has improved vastly, and he understood that he found someone special because he married her.



Thank goodness when Michael met Alicia and fell in love with her he had matured enough to recognise what a treasure she is. It’s lovely to see a happy ending where he married the love of his life [emoji177]


----------



## Luvbolide

pearlyqueen said:


> And there was me thinking that the US legal system was similar to the UK one - that in law EVERYONE IS INNOCENT UNTIL PROVEN GUILTY.
> 
> Silly me - what does that matter? Random people have decided purely on the strength of the allegations alone that he’s guilty and make no bones about proclaiming it as widely as possible across the internet - THAT’S what makes me angry and scornful of their behaviour.





I assume that your snarkiness is aimed at me.  Where have I ever said or implied that I am assuming he is guilty of any of the things alleged.  Having not seen the court file, I have no idea what the allegations are, nor do I know whether an investigation was done.

As I stated earlier, these claims seem out of character.


Just Askin said:


> Having it investigated by a well respected District  Attorney and thrown out through finding no evidence is an even better resolution.




I haven't seen a reliable document that says that there was an investigation done at all.  If there is one, I would be interested to see it.  Any cites?

It may be an occupational hazard, but when it comes to legal documents, I find it best to read the documents themselves.  I wonder if the file on this has been sealed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Luvbolide said:


> I assume that your snarkiness is aimed at me.  Where have I ever said or implied that I am assuming he is guilty of any of the things alleged.  Having not seen the court file, I have no idea what the allegations are, nor do I know whether an investigation was done.
> 
> As I stated earlier, these claims seem out of character.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a reliable document that says that there was an investigation done at all.  If there is one, I would be interested to see it.  Any cites?
> 
> It may be an occupational hazard, but when it comes to legal documents, I find it best to read the documents themselves.  I wonder if the file on this has been sealed.



My post wasn’t directed at any individual, nor do I believe it is “snarky”. It was motivated by exasperation at the condemnation of an individual as guilty when he’s not been tried or convicted of anything. That and the continual smearing of his name on social media/internet sites by people who don’t understand the legal concept of innocent or don’t care. Publicly labelling him as a disgusting woman beater/abuser and encouraging others to do the same is despicable behaviour.

The final paragraph of your post 28720 was, in my opinion, rather unfair and unwarranted, claiming that people here  defended Michael because they are hard core fans and not because they had examined the matter themselves and arrived at the conclusion the allegations are untrue.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The woman didn’t have a good reputation from what I gather, that should have been his red flag. He made a mistake and now there will always be a black mark on his reputation as a result. However, it’s all behind him now and I hope it stays there.



Agree. It is really unfortunate meeting the wrong people in life.
Some implied we defend him because we are fans and ignore the facts. It’s exactly the opposite. We do check facts (illustrated in details by posters here) and hold him for higher moral standards. We want him to be a good son, a good husband and a good father in future. Rest assured we will be the first to speak out if he fails to do that. But of course we have confidence in him.


----------



## JaneWT

I find all of this excruciating.  I find the constant besmirching of Michael’s character on social media to be utterly heartbreaking. 

Since all this Weinstein stuff blew up, I admit I have been wondering if this is the time that someone will finally look into what happened and write an in-depth article.  And by “someone”, I mean a proper investigative journalist with serious credentials, not some pseudo justice warrior or blogger with a desire for more followers, with only the internet as their source, wondering why on earth nobody is speaking out about Michael’s ‘history’.  

And yet, this “someone” hasn’t materialised.  The internet continues to regurgitate the same vomit and not one of the fantastic journalists out there has taken Michael’s case on.  Why not?  I, for one, would dearly love to see Michael’s name cleared.  At the same time, if it proves to be otherwise, I would swallow hard and accept it.

There would be a huge appetite for this article:  Michael is a name, nobody knows what really happened and the clamour for these stories is at an all-time high.  So why hasn’t Michael been subject to the trial by mainstream media that has befallen others?

My take on it is that a serious journalist (perhaps even many journalists going back in years) already HAS thoroughly investigated the case and found the allegations to be false.  It is unlikely that they would write an article saying that Michael is innocent in the current climate, especially if his agent asks them to refrain from publishing anything at all.  The more time that passes, and no article materialises, the more I think that this is the case. 

If Michael is the man I suspect he is, I imagine he would rather take flak on social media (and - let’s face it - seriously risk losing his career) than be the one person to set back the immense progress that has been made for women’s rights over the last couple of months.  This, and the fact that he is very private and it really is nobody else’s damn business.  There is also the matter of a mother of a child being involved.

To refer back to a comment earlier in the thread, THIS is the man that Alicia Vikander married.


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> The final paragraph of your post 28720 was, in my opinion, rather unfair and unwarranted, claiming that people here  defended Michael because they are hard core fans and not because they had examined the matter themselves and arrived at the conclusion the allegations are untrue.


I tend to believe Michael is innocent, but not because of certain pieces of bogus "evidence" that originated on his fan blogs.  Or because of a ludicrous idea that TMZ's entire story was wrong.

Neither Luvbolide nor I said anything nasty about Michael, nor anything outrageous or unbelievable, and both of us were immediately met with hostility.   Several people - including you - are coming off as hardcore fans who can't handle hearing a single thing they don't want to hear.


----------



## Flatsy

Just Askin said:


> Having it investigated by a well respected District  Attorney and thrown out through finding no evidence is an even better resolution.


Nothing was "thrown out".  Leasi withdrew her motion.  If the DA quote were true, that would have had no impact on Leasi's right to pursue her case against Michael.

For someone claiming to want to judge things based on sourced evidence, you seem to rest your opinion almost entirely on this one strange, ungrammatical quote that appeared out of nowhere on a fan blog.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> I tend to believe Michael is innocent, but not because of certain pieces of bogus "evidence" that originated on his fan blogs.  Or because of a ludicrous idea that TMZ's entire story was wrong.
> 
> Neither Luvbolide nor I said anything nasty about Michael, nor anything outrageous or unbelievable, and both of us were immediately met with hostility.   Several people - including you - are coming off as hardcore fans who can't handle hearing a single thing they don't want to hear.



I don’t recognise any hostility towards either of you, rather distaste that the allegations are used to condemn Michael unfairly and a great deal of scepticism. But I did find posts by both you and Luvbolide to be disdainful, surmising that many of us are “hardcore fans who can’t handle a single thing they don’t want to hear”. Several people here have taken pains to explain that is simply not the case but I guess it’s falling on deaf ears.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Having it investigated by a well respected District  Attorney and thrown out through finding no evidence is an even better resolution.


Cool made up story, Just Askin. Nothing was ever thrown out because there was “no evidence”.


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> Thank goodness when Michael met Alicia and fell in love with her he had matured enough to recognise what a treasure she is. It’s lovely to see a happy ending where he married the love of his life [emoji177]


Don’t ever forget Alicia Vikander threw a shoe at someone. Not much of a treasure.


----------



## Flatsy

pearlyqueen said:


> Several people here have taken pains to explain that is simply not the case but I guess it’s falling on deaf ears.


"Falling on deaf ears" = my thoughts exactly.

Saying something doesn't make it true, especially when it contradicts everything else you say.


----------



## Esizzle

I find it hard to believe leasi out of nowhere decided to file a report with the police. Something must have happened. 

Maybe she got pregnant and he refused to marry her (simply because he was waiting for the love of his life Ms fake tan). Or they did have arguments that got physical but not to the point that was reported in the police reports. 

Anyways Michael was playing with fire dating a powerful producers ex. It was said that the producer was not happy with the relationship or something like that, I don’t care to look that up. Michael was new to Hollywood and he made a big mistake. Probably has a lot to do with why he doesn’t like Los Angeles that much. 

You play, you pay Michael!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Flatsy said:


> "Falling on deaf ears" = my thoughts exactly.
> 
> Saying something doesn't make it true, especially when it contradicts everything else you say.



 No idea what you’re talking about here.


----------



## eserei27

Flatsy said:


> Neither Luvbolide nor I said anything nasty about Michael, nor anything outrageous or unbelievable, and both of us were immediately met with hostility.



Unfortunately, I think this is true. Neither of them have presented false information, and in fact both have said they tend to believe Michael was likely innocent of these charges. I know this is a very sensitive subject, but it’s important to look at things objectively, including other people’s posts.

I’ve said this before on other topics, but this place can be very aggressive towards opinions that do not fall in line with the majority. Even if that is not the intention, that is how it often comes across. It’s never a bad idea to examine your own actions, especially if the same allegation is being made multiple times by multiple people.


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> I find it hard to believe leasi out of nowhere decided to file a report with the police. Something must have happened.



I don’t think it was out of nowhere. I think it had to do with a relationship ending, and with quite a lot of influence from Lawrence Bender. Of course, that’s all conjecture on my part.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This incident is in Michael’s past and should be left there. As we have all acknowledged, this story is uncharacteristic of him, and as far as we know he has led an exemplary life, if we go by testimonials from all who have worked or been involved with him. We know for a fact that 1) TMZ said the woman filed a restraining order against him and later withdrew the accusations. 2) that doesn’t mean it’s true. 3) people will believe whatever they want on the matter. 4) it’s over.

Here’s to a brighter future for Michael!


----------



## Flatsy

eserei27 said:


> I don’t think it was out of nowhere. I think it had to do with a relationship ending, and with quite a lot of influence from Lawrence Bender. Of course, that’s all conjecture on my part.


I agree.  I think it was tied into a breakup, and when things calmed down and she and Michael made peace with each other, she withdrew her motion because it was the right thing to do.  But that's only my guess.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> Unfortunately, I think this is true. Neither of them have presented false information, and in fact both have said they tend to believe Michael was likely innocent of these charges. I know this is a very sensitive subject, but it’s important to look at things objectively, including other people’s posts.
> 
> I’ve said this before on other topics, but this place can be very aggressive towards opinions that do not fall in line with the majority. Even if that is not the intention, that is how it often comes across. It’s never a bad idea to examine your own actions, especially if the same allegation is being made multiple times by multiple people.


Okay, with all due respect, you stared this whole debate with the Wikipedia that you brought to the thread, and if I remember correctly you were quite pissed off about it. I don’t believe anyone is being aggressive towards anybody. As a matter fact, this has been quite enlightening for me since I didn’t know much about it, and given the sensitivity of the subject, I think we have done a great job at keeping it civil. 

No one wants to hear that someone they admire is an abuser, especially since no one can provide evidence to back the claim. I would like to ask that we move on since we have debated the matter for a day and we seem to be at an impasse. I am in no way telling us what to do, it’s just a suggestion since we are getting testy.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This incident is in Michael’s past and should be left there. As we have all acknowledged, this story is uncharacteristic of him, and as far as we know he has led an exemplary life, if we go by testimonials from all who have worked or been involved with him. We know for a fact that 1) TMZ said the woman filed a restraining order against him and later withdrew the accusations. 2) that doesn’t mean it’s true. 3) people will believe whatever they want on the matter. 4) it’s over.
> 
> Here’s to a brighter future for Michael!



Thank you C-M for posting these gorgeous pics that show how much Michael’s fortunes have improved since that dark episode. It’s always nice to enjoy visual proof of how happy he is now - a married man with a lovely wife [emoji177]


----------



## Esizzle

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Here’s to a brighter future for Michael!


You mean a more Faked-tanned-to-look-exotic future right?


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> Unfortunately, I think this is true. Neither of them have presented false information, and in fact both have said they tend to believe Michael was likely innocent of these charges. I know this is a very sensitive subject, but it’s important to look at things objectively, including other people’s posts.
> 
> I’ve said this before on other topics, but this place can be very aggressive towards opinions that do not fall in line with the majority. Even if that is not the intention, that is how it often comes across. It’s never a bad idea to examine your own actions, especially if the same allegation is being made multiple times by multiple people.


That always happens. A few can’t bear to read opinions that don’t fall in line with their own and will stop at nothing until the other just give up.

Then they will pretend they have put you on ignore but write posts taking a dig at you. This ALWAYS happens!


----------



## Flatsy

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Okay, with all due respect, you stared this whole debate with the Wikipedia that you brought to the thread, and if I remember correctly you were quite pissed off about it. I don’t believe anyone is being aggressive towards anybody. As a matter fact, this has been quite enlightening for me since I didn’t know much about it, and given the sensitivity of the subject, I think we have done a great job at keeping it civil.
> 
> No one wants to hear that someone they admire is an abuser, especially since no one can provide evidence to back the claim. I would like to ask that we move on since we have debated the matter for a day and we seem to be at an impasse. I am in no way telling us what to do, it’s just a suggestion since we are getting testy.


I believe what Eserei was getting at is that when multiple people say that they find the responses here aggressive and hostile, that maybe it's time to acknowledge that this could be true.  So you reply with a post that dismisses this claim and then congratulate everyone for being so civil. And then you get in a little dig at her for 'starting it".


----------



## Just Askin

I absolutely love that this forum has an ignore button. It’s great that after giving people time, respect and tolerance you are aided when you eventually decide to give up on them and .....wow they’ve gone.


----------



## Flatsy

Flatsy said:


> I believe what Eserei was getting at is that when multiple people say that they find the responses here aggressive and hostile, that maybe it's time to acknowledge that this could be true.  So you reply with a post that dismisses this claim and then congratulate everyone for being so civil. And then you get in a little dig at her for "starting it".


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> I don’t think it was out of nowhere. I think it had to do with a relationship ending, and with quite a lot of influence from Lawrence Bender. Of course, that’s all conjecture on my part.


Lawrence Bender! Yes that was the producer. Ok this could’ve happened too.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Okay, with all due respect, you stared this whole debate with the Wikipedia that you brought to the thread, and if I remember correctly you were quite pissed off about it.



Yes, I did start the debate and I was upset that it’s now part of his Wikipedia, especially without acknowledgement that the claims were never proven. Other people had different ideas, and I discussed those ideas with them. Some of the people who had other ideas felt they were met with hostility. I’m replying to that sentiment. 

I agree that it’s time to move on.


----------



## Just Askin

*Said it before, I know but I absolutely love Michael’s performance in Song to Song*
**


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Flatsy said:


> I believe what Eserei was getting at is that when multiple people say that they find the responses here aggressive and hostile, that maybe it's time to acknowledge that this could be true.  So you reply with a post that dismisses this claim and then congratulate everyone for being so civil. And then you get in a little dig at her for 'starting it".


Oh, come on. I addressed her directly, so no it was not a dig, I reminded her openly that she started the whole debate. I’m sorry if you think I’m being insensitive, it’s not my intention. I genuinely don’t see the hostility or aggressiveness. Defensiveness...yes, you have a point there.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> *Said it before, I know but I absolutely love Michael’s performance in Song to Song*
> **



I haven’t seen this yet. What am I waiting for?


----------



## Hackensack

So what's he doing in NYC?  Beside the art exhibition and the NY Documentary Film showing of _Island People?_  Impressive interest in cultural events, at least!


----------



## Flatsy

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Oh, come on. I addressed her directly, so no it was not a dig, I reminded her openly that she started the whole debate. I’m sorry if you think I’m being insensitive, it’s not my intention. I genuinely don’t see the hostility or aggressiveness. Defensiveness...yes, you have a point there.


I know you've tried to stay above the fray and were trying to make peace, which is a good thing. 

It's just frustrating to read others here congratulating themselves over and over again for being so reasonable and looking at all the facts and engaging in respectful debate while doing the exact opposite of that.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> So what's he doing in NYC?  Beside the art exhibition and the NY Documentary Film showing of _Island People?_  Impressive interest in cultural events, at least!


No idea but with Alicia back in Lisbon I’m assuming it’s work.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> *Said it before, I know but I absolutely love Michael’s performance in Song to Song*
> **




I love that he took so many risks with that role. He held nothing back and that's fun to watch.
He also looked DAMN good in it.


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> So what's he doing in NYC?  Beside the art exhibition and the NY Documentary Film showing of _Island People?_  Impressive interest in cultural events, at least!



I love that he soaks up the culture in any city he visits. He doesn't just go back to wherever he's staying and veg in front of the tv.  The man LIVES life. That's one thing I've always envied and admired about him.  I'm much more shy and reserved and I think I miss out sometimes with my nose stuck in a book in my comfy chair at home (although I do love my comfy chair!).


----------



## Allie28

Oh and I saw a tweet about a boxing match but I couldn't tell if the guy was joking or not so I kind of dismissed it.  But there is that rumored boxing project so IDK.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

I'm late to the discussion,but I've found the debate quite reasonable.
There's very little factual info and a lack of legal documents. So,I understand why Luvbolide and Flatsy  question some of the things that have been  brought up in this thread,and I also understand the "frustration" of people like Just Askin and Pearlyqueen  when what can be referenced is just that TMZ report.
Asking "how do any of us know _what_ she filed?" is understandable.
Everyone can file for a TRO.  _Getting_ a restraining order is another matter. We don't even know if she submitted some kind of medical records.
Honestly,looking at the overall situation and the possible reasons behind it ,I wouldn't even exclude that TMZ was tipped off by someone who clearly wanted the story to be published (obviously,I'm not questioning the existence of the petition).
Also,considering that they were together months after the alleged incidents (pics at some Inglorious Basterds events,I think in late November),those concerns about her children were the first things I noticed.
He lived in her city,he was still around her and her children (I assume they were still living together) but she felt the need to ask for a restraining order when he moved to London. I also recall an interview in early January 2010 where he basically said he didn't live in LA anymore. It didn't make much sense.

About wikipedia,his profile has been edited many times,always using TMZ among the sources. It has always been removed. In this case,while I agree that it's not "embellished",it's also true that there's that Lainey Gossip article as the other source. It's just gossip commentary and it contains the clear assumption that if she dropped her claims,it's very likely that she was paid off.  It's not even contemplated that she simply _couldn't_ get any restraining order.
Talking about this, that possibility has never looked very plausible,at least in my opinion. But I also understand why it's the immediate assumption,above all without knowing additional info about the people involved.
He was just an up-and-coming European actor,and I don't think money was really the point.. I agree with Eserei.
And I've also noticed that it's quite strange that,save for TMZ, all these new stories/additional details about her/them are always reported by the NYDN,and come (or seems to come) from her side. This aspect ,in particular,makes the whole "she was forced to withdrew everything" narrative (that is often used) even more nonsensical.



Hackensack said:


> Look, as I said, I want to be very careful with sourcing, and explain where I got the source.  I hesitated to post it, precisely because I can't find a working link. (Unworking links now take us to imdb, which is somewhat significant, given the supposed link on imdb, according to the stories about the link.)
> My point remains, however: *the injuries she describes are of such magnitude that they would not be left up to her to drop, if true, but would be a criminal case.  *If you google "domestic violence in California" or "restraining orders in California," the difficulty of simply "dropping charges" and having it just go away--if the allegations were true--becomes clear.


It's why I don't want to dismiss the fact that the Irish Mail on Sunday actually wrote about  a further investigation. That excerpt has been copy-pasted,transcripted a lot of times,but there're some details that don't look like stuff made up by fans. Anyway,even with a working link,it wouldn't count as unequivocal proof.



Flatsy said:


> This is why I tend not to believe it.  While I don't believe that an abuse victim needs to be corroborated by other victims, domestic violence is something that is usually accompanied by other behavior patterns and red flags that I haven't seen with Michael anywhere.  And I've looked!  Because I would not dismiss a domestic violence accusation just because I like an actor and don't want to stop being a fan.


I echo your (and others') thoughts on this. He's one of the rare actors who have the reputation of being nice and respectful,with fans and with people who work with him,which is something that I really appreciate. Without taking into accunt extreme cases,a lot of actors are not always easy to work with,or there're random stories about them being insufferable on set,during junkets,etc.. It's not what I've seen about him.



Esizzle said:


> I find it hard to believe leasi out of nowhere decided to file a report with the police. Something must have happened.


I don't think there're articles that mentioned police reports.


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> I find all of this excruciating.  *I find the constant besmirching of Michael’s character on social media to be utterly heartbreaking.*
> 
> Since all this Weinstein stuff blew up, I admit I have been wondering if this is the time that someone will finally look into what happened and write an in-depth article.  And by “someone”, I mean a proper investigative journalist with serious credentials, not some pseudo justice warrior or blogger with a desire for more followers, with only the internet as their source, wondering why on earth nobody is speaking out about Michael’s ‘history’.


 The problem is that,as always happens when stories spread on social media,there's an incredible amount of lies that are liked,reposted,retweeted thousands of times and are constantly embellished with other lies/ridiculous idiocities, like  "he ran with his car over her head"..  That was part of a (real) facebook screenshot about abusers and rapers in HW and that idiotic stuff was retweeted thousands of times. 
The most common reaction wasn't "why he's not in jail and why his ex is not dead" ,but "OMG! I loved him! Cancelled.".. 
There're also the nonexistent "witnesses",those who tell other people who dare to question something that there're "literally" police reports and medical records,that his ex _got _a restraining order, he's a well-known abuser with a history of DV and several accusations,and so on..
These persons are the ones who make twitter threads where Bale is listed with Polanski,or write click baity articles that are endlessly retweeted.  There's an article published by a site called Establishment or something like that,that I see is often linked as a source.  Apparently the author of that thing is very sure that there're police and medical reports, and she even emailed Lainey because she wasn't talking about Fassbender's ex.  It's very likely she's also the one who edited his page.



> My take on it is that a serious journalist (perhaps even many journalists going back in years) already HAS thoroughly investigated the case and found the allegations to be false.  It is unlikely that they would write an article saying that Michael is innocent in the current climate, especially if his agent asks them to refrain from publishing anything at all.  The more time that passes, and no article materialises, the more I think that this is the case.
> If Michael is the man I suspect he is, I imagine he would rather take flak on social media (and - let’s face it - seriously risk losing his career) than be the one person to set back the immense progress that has been made for women’s rights over the last couple of months.  This, and the fact that he is very private and it really is nobody else’s damn business.  There is also the matter of a mother of a child being involved.
> To refer back to a comment earlier in the thread, THIS is the man that Alicia Vikander married.


Now,generally speaking,I think the mediatic attention is focused on other types of cases. But it's possible you're right. I also agree about the current climate and his personal motivations. 




Flatsy said:


> The NY Daily News.  http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...lobes-weekend-article-1.1007895#ixzz1jsoXl1T3  The incident at the film festival allegedly took place in July 2009 at the Ischia film festival.  The incident where he allegedly dragged her alongside the car allegedly took place in November 2009.
> 
> Next we're going to have to debate about whether The NY Daily News is as reliable a source as what an anonymous person wrote one time on an imdb message board in 2011.


Curiously,I found that same story about the Golden Globes party reported by the article (almost identical) in the comment section of an article about him and Zoe Kravitz. I recall that I paid attention to the dates and it was posted a few days before the NYDN.
Honestly, the timing of that story (in the middle of his Oscar campaign) is one of those things that I've always found suspicious. It's also the reason why the story  resurfaced on social media and gossip blogs like Lainey,Jezebel.. Among the other things,I recall reading in his old thread that her IMDb gallery was,suddenly,full of pics with him. But maybe I'm reading too much into it.



mollie12 said:


> Yes, he did.  Her teenage daughter was working as an intern on the movie, and Leasi brought her toddler son to visit.  The daughter is another oddity.  *She still had MF as an "interest" on her active FB years later* and was posting photos of him and her mother on Tumblr in 2011.


Yes,I saw that too. It was quite strange.


----------



## scarlet555

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s evident that there are some people who choose to believe the worst about others without requiring any proof or evidence, very sad.



This happens all the time, where do you live?


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> That always happens. A few can’t bear to read opinions that don’t fall in line with their own and will stop at nothing until the other just give up.
> 
> Then they will pretend they have put you on ignore but write posts taking a dig at you. This ALWAYS happens!


Ah yes!! I am familiar with this!! I never give up though, LOL!!!


----------



## mollie12

http://littlewanderbook.com/recentposts/luxury-in-the-alentejo-portugal/


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> http://littlewanderbook.com/recentposts/luxury-in-the-alentejo-portugal/



Yes, I saw that tweet this morning. Seems that Michael and Alicia spent part of their honeymoon at Sublime Comporta - a beautiful romantic place. Here’s a link to it if anyone is interested:

http://www.sublimecomporta.pt/m/hotel-overview.html


----------



## Just Askin

*Where else would they be on their one month wedding anniversary...together at home*


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Looking very gingery, and very, very good!


----------



## eserei27

ARMS!!! 




found on tumblr, semmar


----------



## Just Askin

*Holiday bonus...lucky lady*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> *Holiday bonus...lucky lady*



I’m so jealous that they are having such wonderful weather. Looks like this time out market is the place to be.


----------



## LibbyRuth

If they are there together, I wonder why the person who took the pic left Alicia out.  Seems it would be exciting to see both of them.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> If they are there together, I wonder why the person who took the pic left Alicia out.  Seems it would be exciting to see both of them.



Maybe he was having a drink while she was shopping?

They were both seen in Lisbon together yesterday by a couple of people.

Probably won’t be too long before a pic of them together surfaces!


----------



## Just Askin

*Just when you think the theories can’t get any worse. Latest is ..as Michael and Alicia got married in Ibiza it’s only legal there .  Because of course the 35 total days it would take to cover the legal obligations in the UK in order to marry abroad is just way too much to handle. *
*People, it’s really not that hard to do. Honestly, step out of your box and learn a little about the world.*
*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Just when you think the theories can’t get any worse. Latest is ..as Michael and Alicia got married in Ibiza it’s only legal there .  Because of course the 35 total days it would take to cover the legal obligations in the UK in order to marry abroad is just way too much to handle. *
> *People, it’s really not that hard to do. Honestly, step out of your box and learn a little about the world.*
> *
> View attachment 3880765
> *



Are you serious....? There’s a theory that Michael and Alicia’s marriage is only legal in Ibiza... ??? 

I can’t believe these people are still that delusional to be dreaming up these theories.... on a par with the Cumberbatch nuts!!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’m so jealous that they are having such wonderful weather. Looks like this time out market is the place to be.


It looks great doesn’t it?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Isn't that standard of most wedding abroad?  The people I know who have done it have done a ceremonial wedding in the location they chose, and then do the legal wedding at home - and consider it a filing of paperwork, much like going to the DMV for a name change. Maybe they'd done that in the UK, maybe they haven't. Who cares? Maybe they'll be like Lisa Bonet and Jason Mamoa and be married from a ceremonial standpoint for years and years and then throw another party when they file the paperwork.  Who cares? It's between the two of them.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Are you serious....? There’s a theory that Michael and Alicia’s marriage is only legal in Ibiza... ???
> 
> I can’t believe these people are still that delusional to be dreaming up these theories.... on a par with the Cumberbatch nuts!!


Yes, I read that too, although with a slight difference--that it's easy to get a divorce if you're married in Ibiza!  I guess hope springs eternal, if you're on the PR wedding train.  Have people never heard of destination weddings?  In this case, I think they wanted to give their friends and family a good time.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Are you serious....? There’s a theory that Michael and Alicia’s marriage is only legal in Ibiza... ???
> 
> I can’t believe these people are still that delusional to be dreaming up these theories.... on a par with the Cumberbatch nuts!!


I swear I’ve seen it on several blogs. Searching for new Michael stuff can be dangerous sometimes. Don’t know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LMAO . I’ve also heard he has a PR ring on that you can see from a very long distance. Please don’t ask me what a PR ring is because F if I know.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> LMAO . I’ve also heard he has a PR ring on that you can see from a very long distance. Please don’t ask me what a PR ring because F if I know.


 sounds like something from Harry Potter


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> LMAO . I’ve also heard he has a PR ring on that you can see from a very long distance. Please don’t ask me what a PR ring is because F if I know.



I haven't seen the comment, so I don't know if it applies to this or not, but I do know that usually in photo shoots and film shoots, crews will use a cubic zirconia ring instead of a diamond because they shine more and look more glamorous on film.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LibbyRuth said:


> I haven't seen the comment, so I don't know if it applies to this or not, but I do know that usually in photo shoots and film shoots, crews will use a cubic zirconia ring instead of a diamond because they shine more and look more glamorous on film.


So... he got Alicia some diamonds and she got him a cubic zirconia...


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Isn't that standard of most wedding abroad?  The people I know who have done it have done a ceremonial wedding in the location they chose, and then do the legal wedding at home - and consider it a filing of paperwork, much like going to the DMV for a name change. Maybe they'd done that in the UK, maybe they haven't. Who cares? Maybe they'll be like Lisa Bonet and Jason Mamoa and be married from a ceremonial standpoint for years and years and then throw another party when they file the paperwork.  Who cares? It's between the two of them.


In the UK you need to give 28 days notice before the legal marriage, which you need, to get married in Ibiza. You need to be resident in the district you are registering for 7 continuous days before that. 
Of course it’s their business. But seeing as we are on a Michael Fassbender gossip thread I guess we care enough or we wouldn’t be here.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> In the UK you need to give 28 days notice before the legal marriage, which you need, to get married in Ibiza. You need to be resident in the district you are registering for 7 continuous days before that.
> Of course it’s their business. But seeing as we are on a Michael Fassbender gossip thread I guess we care enough or we wouldn’t be here.



Oh I didn't mean "who cares" as in why would we talk about it.  I really meant who cares as in if people in other forums think they may not be legally married, who cares?  They are a couple, and people chattering doesn't change that. No one thought less of Lisa Bonet and Jason Mamoa when they were only ceremonial married, and the public perception hasn't changed for them now that they've filed paperwork. I think the same is true of Michael and Alicia.  So who cares if people are saying something that doesn't matter?  I'd just not read that site anymore. If they are saying things that are not credible, I wouldn't trust anything else they say.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LibbyRuth said:


> Oh I didn't mean "who cares" as in why would we talk about it.  I really meant who cares as in if people in other forums think they may not be legally married, who cares?  They are a couple, and people chattering doesn't change that. No one thought less of Lisa Bonet and Jason Mamoa when they were only ceremonial married, and the public perception hasn't changed for them now that they've filed paperwork. I think the same is true of Michael and Alicia.  So who cares if people are saying something that doesn't matter?  I'd just not read that site anymore. If they are saying things that are not credible, I wouldn't trust anything else they say.


Compared to what they used to come up with, this is practically a surrender.  In that case, it’s very funny.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Oh I didn't mean "who cares" as in why would we talk about it.  I really meant who cares as in if people in other forums think they may not be legally married, who cares?  They are a couple, and people chattering doesn't change that. No one thought less of Lisa Bonet and Jason Mamoa when they were only ceremonial married, and the public perception hasn't changed for them now that they've filed paperwork. I think the same is true of Michael and Alicia.  So who cares if people are saying something that doesn't matter?  I'd just not read that site anymore. If they are saying things that are not credible, I wouldn't trust anything else they say.


Your’re totally right...in the grand scheme of things. Each to their own I say. Just looking around Tumblr last night and you obviously don’t  know what you’re  gonna find until you land on it. I thought we’d be done with all the rubbish . Found it amusing but a bit cringey too.


----------



## readingnook

So.  If they ever have kids, they're only legally his kids in Ibiza as well?  How far is this going to go exactly?  Curious.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


>



Thanks, I enjoyed that!!!


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> So.  If they ever have kids, they're only legally his kids in Ibiza as well?  How far is this going to go exactly?  Curious.


Well considering they were never dating, then they were, then they were but only for PR, then they couldn’t stand to be in the same space, then they got faked married suppose it depends on people’s definition of reality.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Your’re totally right...in the grand scheme of things. Each to their own I say. Just looking around Tumblr last night and you obviously don’t  know what you’re  gonna find until you land on it. I thought we’d be done with all the rubbish . Found it amusing but a bit cringey too.


Oh, I think I know what tumblr that was on.  But if we're talking about the same thing, the content is rather predictable and has had the same message for several years now. So I think it's safe to predict what you'll find there. I think it's rubbish which is why I avoid it, or read it only for amusement. I'd never consider it a source of information on Michael and Alicia - or any of the other couples she pretends to be an authority on.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Oh, I think I know what tumblr that was on.  But if we're talking about the same thing, the content is rather predictable and has had the same message for several years now. So I think it's safe to predict what you'll find there. I think it's rubbish which is why I avoid it, or read it only for amusement. I'd never consider it a source of information on Michael and Alicia - or any of the other couples she pretends to be an authority on.


This wasn’t any of the usual suspects though. I don’t visit the obvious wacky blogs as they have gone beyond the pale in terms of reality. That’s why I commented about it. Hilarious.


----------



## Esizzle

If they have not registered their marriage yet, its not legal. Doesn't mean its not a spiritual marriage. Whats wrong with pointing it out? Disrupting some people's fantasies? LOL. I mean I would understand...their love is the only example of love some people have seen in their lives. haha


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> If they have not registered their marriage yet, its not legal. Doesn't mean its not a spiritual marriage. Whats wrong with pointing it out? Disrupting some people's fantasies? LOL. I mean I would understand...their love is the only example of love some people have seen in their lives. haha



First the abuse allegations and now a possible non- marriage???
You people are totally ruining our perfect couple don’t you know Alicia is a gift to him??


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> First the abuse allegations and now a possible non- marriage???
> You people are totally ruining our perfect couple don’t you know Alicia is a gift to him??


Best thing thats ever happened to him. Their love is the greatest.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well considering they were never dating, then they were, then they were but only for PR, then they couldn’t stand to be in the same space, then they got faked married suppose it depends on people’s definition of reality.



LOL ...... and that’s omitting all the hilarious fanfic in between the “theories”.... should feel sorry for them I suppose,but sometimes it’s just too funny [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL ...... and that’s omitting all the hilarious fanfic in between the “theories”.... should feel sorry for them I suppose,but sometimes it’s just too funny [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Don’t insult the real fanfic writers by lumping them all in with the loons!


----------



## Just Askin

Just cos he looks lovely


----------



## Just Askin

*GQ Australia’s Model of The Year, Jon Kortajaren, looking after Michael’s Mum...awwww*
*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3881418
> View attachment 3881419
> View attachment 3881420
> 
> Just cos he looks lovely



Great pics of Michael from his wonderful pre-wedding party - he looks so fit and radiates happiness... happier than I can ever remember beforehand ..... knowing he’s soon to be marrying the love of his life [emoji177]


----------



## LibbyRuth

With a face that is one big smile, does he ever not look happy?


----------



## miss clare

There are 2 groups of requisites before a marriage can be considered valid. You have the formal requisites, which include residency requirements, marriage license, authority of the solemnizing officer, publication, and other requirements of form. On the other hand, there are substantial requirements - first is capacity, meaning whether they are of age, whether they are free to marry each other (no existing previous marriage, or previous marriage has been validly dissolved), and whether they are both of sound mind; second is consent, meaning there is no duress involved. The substantial requirements are determined by the law of the place of which the person is a national. In the case of Michael, whether he is capacitated to marry, and whether his consent was validly given, will be determined by German law, since being a German passport holder, German law is considered his national law. In the case of Alicia, the substantial requirements are determined by Swedish law. As to the formal requisites, however, the governing law is the law of the place where the marriage was celebrated, in this case, Ibiza. The principle when it comes to formal requisites is "lex loci celebrationis", meaning valid where celebrated, valid everywhere. So, if the formal requisites in accordance with Ibiza law are complied with, the marriage is formally valid everywhere, UNLESS it can be proven that under the national laws of either Germany or Sweden, either Michael or Alicia are not capacitated, or did not give proper consent.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> With a face that is one big smile, does he ever not look happy?



Well, he’s not always smiling.... and he looked quite rough during the first three months of 2014 as I recall...

But it’s more the recent look of contentment in Michael  in recent times that I notice!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Are we really debating whether or not they are married?  OMG.

Here’s when it became obvious to anyone paying attention that a wedding was coming:


----------



## pearlyqueen

miss clare said:


> There are 2 groups of requisites before a marriage can be considered valid. You have the formal requisites, which include residency requirements, marriage license, authority of the solemnizing officer, publication, and other requirements of form. On the other hand, there are substantial requirements - first is capacity, meaning whether they are of age, whether they are free to marry each other (no existing previous marriage, or previous marriage has been validly dissolved), and whether they are both of sound mind; second is consent, meaning there is no duress involved. The substantial requirements are determined by the law of the place of which the person is a national. In the case of Michael, whether he is capacitated to marry, and whether his consent was validly given, will be determined by German law, since being a German passport holder, German law is considered his national law. In the case of Alicia, the substantial requirements are determined by Swedish law. As to the formal requisites, however, the governing law is the law of the place where the marriage was celebrated, in this case, Ibiza. The principle when it comes to formal requisites is "lex loci celebrationis", meaning valid where celebrated, valid everywhere. So, if the formal requisites in accordance with Ibiza law are complied with, the marriage is formally valid everywhere, UNLESS it can be proven that under the national laws of either Germany or Sweden, either Michael or Alicia are not capacitated, or did not give proper consent.



There are other factors - in the case of EU nationals, as they both are, they are bound by exactly the same laws and requirements as native citizens in most, if not all, countries in the EU. The most pertinent one here is proving residency in the country to be married in, and by that I mean the legal act of marriage.

I think it most likely they did the legal marriage in the UK beforehand as both can prove residency in London.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Well, he’s not always smiling.... and he looked quite rough during the first three months of 2014 as I recall...
> 
> But it’s more the recent look of contentment in Michael  in recent times that I notice!



Beginning of 2014?  During the awards season for 12 Years a Slave?  My memories of that period where him dancing with Benedict Cumberbatch and kissing Steve McQueen.  I remember lots of smiles back then.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Are we really debating whether or not they are married?  OMG.
> 
> Here’s when it became obvious to anyone paying attention that a wedding was coming:




Oh yes, it was abundantly clear to me and many others that Michael was making his intention to marry Alicia very public in Killarney last autumn!


----------



## Just Askin

Both would have UK residency. Which means they would need to be in their district (borough) for 7 days continuously before giving the 28 days marriage notice. After 28 days they could marry officially in a registry office then are able to have a ceremony in Ibiza. The official bit needs to be done before Ibiza. Seeing as Michael is Catholic , they could have also had a religious ceremony in a church on Ibiza. That would have entailed a marriage preparation course which is typically 5 sessions.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Are we really debating whether or not they are married?  OMG.
> 
> Here’s when it became obvious to anyone paying attention that a wedding was coming:



Yep. I saw it pop up on the evening news and was like “Oh Yes, definitely getting married” . The first ever celebrity couple I’ve had an interest in.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Beginning of 2014?  During the awards season for 12 Years a Slave?  My memories of that period where him dancing with Benedict Cumberbatch and kissing Steve McQueen.  I remember lots of smiles back then.



It’s not just smiles though...here’s a few pics from early 2014 when, imo, Michael looked rough.... I remember at the time feeling a bit worried as to what was wrong with him.



















Of course, others may view him back then differently  - I’m just saying what I saw and thought.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s not just smiles though...here’s a few pics from early 2014 when, imo, Michael looked rough.... I remember at the time feeling a bit worried as to what was wrong with him.
> 
> View attachment 3881577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881579
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881580
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881582
> 
> 
> Of course, others may view him back then differently  - I’m just saying what I saw and thought.



Yeah, we view it differently and that's cool. One of the reasons I've always liked him is that he's always come across as a happy and fun loving guy.  I think that with any person in the public eye who has lots of candid shots taken, its very easy to choose some pictures to declare a person is happy or sad, but it doesn't paint the full picture. Heck, the tumblr account mentioned yesterday has taken all sorts of pictures of Michael and Alicia together where they are not smiling and beaming and uses those to make a case that they hate each other, blah blah blah. My take is that he's always been a happy go lucky guy, and he remains one now. Being married has added to the happiness for him, but I don't think it's created something that was void and empty before.  I'd love to see some of that rub off on Alicia now because I think she's also a happy and fun loving person, but so often when we see her in public appearances, she looks either worn out or like she's doing things out of obligation instead of really enjoying it. She's got a great job a great life - I'd love it if that showed on her face in public appearances more so they'd be more infectious as a couple.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Yeah, we view it differently and that's cool. One of the reasons I've always liked him is that he's always come across as a happy and fun loving guy.  I think that with any person in the public eye who has lots of candid shots taken, its very easy to choose some pictures to declare a person is happy or sad, but it doesn't paint the full picture. Heck, the tumblr account mentioned yesterday has taken all sorts of pictures of Michael and Alicia together where they are not smiling and beaming and uses those to make a case that they hate each other, blah blah blah. My take is that he's always been a happy go lucky guy, and he remains one now. Being married has added to the happiness for him, but I don't think it's created something that was void and empty before.  I'd love to see some of that rub off on Alicia now because I think she's also a happy and fun loving person, but so often when we see her in public appearances, she looks either worn out or like she's doing things out of obligation instead of really enjoying it. She's got a great job a great life - I'd love it if that showed on her face in public appearances more so they'd be more infectious as a couple.



Well we will have to agree to disagree on a couple of these points; IMO Alicia looked absolutely radiant and head over heels in love in candid pics over the summer - as did Michael! 
Neither is particularly fond of paps taking pics of them; I think Alicia gets more irritated than Michael and that she shows it more than him. I find her very engaging when she’s being interviewed too. 

I suspect there may have been a bit of a void in Michael’s life before meeting Alicia, maybe a bit of emptiness or loneliness, I don’t know.... I get the feeling she has completed him and that’s why he looks so contented these days.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Yes, we definitely prove that two people can look at the very same thing and see things very differently.

While I don't see it, I hope that Michael didn't come into their relationship empty and needing her to fill something in his life. I've always found that relationships like that don't do well - too much codependence.  To me, the strongest and happiest couples are two people who were content and complete before they met. That gives the freedom of being together because they choose to be rather than because they feel they need to be.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Either way it’s a choice. Michael waited until he was 40 years old, I’m sure he’s seen and done everything, he even got someone who sullied his reputation, but he decided Alicia was the one he wanted to settle down with and she with him. I take his absolute happiness during that weekend as sign that this is the right person and the right time for him. 

Oh, and, I think Alicia is fun person, she’s just more serious and intense in her demeanor. I think she’s an old soul.


----------



## Esizzle

What is this stupid fanfic? Michael didn’t look sad in 2014. He was enjoying his career successes and his single life. Jesus Alicia didn’t “fix” anything. 

Also if they are not legally married I’m sure it’s a conscious decision on Michaels part. Easier to wash his hands of the fake tan.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, we definitely prove that two people can look at the very same thing and see things very differently.
> 
> While I don't see it, I hope that Michael didn't come into their relationship empty and needing her to fill something in his life. I've always found that relationships like that don't do well - too much codependence.  To me, the strongest and happiest couples are two people who were content and complete before they met. That gives the freedom of being together because they choose to be rather than because they feel they need to be.



Well, I know many couples who say that it wasn’t until they met their spouse they realised they weren’t “complete” and their union made them feel complete as an individual - all blissfully happily married too!


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Well, I know many couples who say that it wasn’t until they met their spouse they realised they weren’t “complete” and their union made them feel complete as an individual - all blissfully happily married too!



Oh I'm well aware that there are many couples who believe that.  I know that many say they are blissfully happy too. But it's not something i'd ever choose for myself. I cringe every time I see Jerry McGuire and it gets to the You Complete Me line. That's too much pressure on another person. It doesn't make for a great relationship from my experience. If I'm with a man because he completes me, that means I NEED him, and that isn't good for either of us. I'm good on my own. I'm great on my own. So any man I"m with knows I'm there because I WANT to be there and CHOOSE to be there - not because I have to be there. Love should not be a prison.  
I don't see anything romantic about the notion that Michael was in this dark place and Alicia brought this light into his life. Not only that, I don't see it as true. The reason that I and so many other fans go back and watch promo interviews for Days of Future Past over and over again is that everyone involved, Michael included, was so light and fun when they were doing that. It's infectious to be around that kind of joy. Honestly, it was Michael's demeanor and the fun he exudes in promos that made me start paying attention to his films.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael and Alicia met, fell in love and got married! It’s something that has been happening since the beginning of time. This is only a problem because it’s Alicia I gather?


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Oh I'm well aware that there are many couples who believe that.  I know that many say they are blissfully happy too. But it's not something i'd ever choose for myself. I cringe every time I see Jerry McGuire and it gets to the You Complete Me line. That's too much pressure on another person. It doesn't make for a great relationship from my experience. If I'm with a man because he completes me, that means I NEED him, and that isn't good for either of us. I'm good on my own. I'm great on my own. So any man I"m with knows I'm there because I WANT to be there and CHOOSE to be there - not because I have to be there. Love should not be a prison.
> I don't see anything romantic about the notion that Michael was in this dark place and Alicia brought this light into his life. Not only that, I don't see it as true. The reason that I and so many other fans go back and watch promo interviews for Days of Future Past over and over again is that everyone involved, Michael included, was so light and fun when they were doing that. It's infectious to be around that kind of joy. Honestly, it was Michael's demeanor and the fun he exudes in promos that made me start paying attention to his films.



Interesting.... but as I said before, we will have to agree to disagree ... 

I was certainly not saying either of them married because they had to, and for no other reason than they are in love and want to spend their lives together. That doesn’t preclude the experience of enriching each other’s lives though. And who am I to question the integrity of married couples who state they are blissfully happy in their marriages - I trust they know best how they feel!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Michael and Alicia met, fell in love and got married! It’s something that has been happening since the beginning of time. This is only a problem because it’s Alicia I gather?



I apologize if this is not directed at me and I misunderstood. But can you direct me to what I've said that indicates it's a problem?


----------



## blueblues

Just Askin said:


> Both would have UK residency. Which means they would need to be in their district (borough) for 7 days continuously before giving the 28 days marriage notice. After 28 days they could marry officially in a registry office then are able to have a ceremony in Ibiza. The official bit needs to be done before Ibiza. Seeing as Michael is Catholic , they could have also had a religious ceremony in a church on Ibiza. That would have entailed a marriage preparation course which is typically 5 sessions.


Are you sure? This is what I found on the matter:


> I got married in another EU country, where I am not a national. Do I need to register the marriage in my home country?
> 
> NO - You can ask for the marriage to be registered in your home country, but this is not compulsory. *As long as you have complied with the law of the country where you got married, the marriage will automatically be recognised throughout the EU* <snip>


http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/family/couple/marriage/faq/index_en.htm
So according to that they only had to consider the law of Spain (since Ibiza is a Spanish region). I am sure they have it under control.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LibbyRuth said:


> I apologize if this is not directed at me and I misunderstood. But can you direct me to what I've said that indicates it's a problem?


And I apologize if I got the wrong impression, but I think it’s implied in your messages.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> And I apologize if I got the wrong impression, but I think it’s implied in your messages.



Implied where?  It does not reflect my point of view, but I'm curious to know where you are pulling that from.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Are you sure? This is what I found on the matter:
> 
> http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/family/couple/marriage/faq/index_en.htm
> So according to that they only had to consider the law of Spain (since Ibiza is a Spanish region). I am sure they have it under control.



I think the issue is that of residency in the country where you get married. In Spain it is very difficult to get legally married if you aren’t resident there unless it is in a Catholic Church. Many people in the UK and Ireland opt for destination weddings in Spain, Portugal etc, but find the easiest route is to do the legal part of it first where they can show residency.

Anyway, I’m sure in due course someone will get s hold of a copy of Michael and Alicia’s marriage certificate and set minds at rest. 

As you say, I’m sure they had it all under control - can’t imagine they would go to all that effort and expense without taking care of the legalities!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LibbyRuth said:


> Implied where?  It does not reflect my point of view, but I'm curious to know where you are pulling that from.


It’s subtle but the attitude towards Alicia is there. It’s not that important that I need to go get the example for you though.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s subtle but it’s there. It’s not that important that I need to go get the example for you.


I take that as an admission it's not there, which is good enough for me. There are Hollywood couples that I love as couples and they just make me happy to see togther - Kristen Bell and Dax Sheppard are a great example. Kiera Sedgewick and Kevin Bacon are another example, and I'd put Kelly Ripa and Mark Consuelos in there too..  I just love the way they support each other, joke with each other, and seem like just normal couples going through life together. With others, I may like the two people as individuals, but think that for a variety of reasons they don't inspire me as a couple.  i'd put Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton as well as Rebecca Romain and Jerry O'Connell in that category because I like each of them but feel like they work so hard to force the story of their love for public consumption that it's not infectious.
I like Michael a great deal. I like Alicia too. But I don't get excited about the two of them as a couple simply because I just don't feel a couple's spark from them. To me, it seems like they have two speeds in pubilc - one is painfully awkward because they don't want their relationship on display, and the other one comes across to me as "look at us! We're together! Look at us together!"  To be quite honest, I don't think that either of those likely reflects how they are in their day to day life. But what we get to see in the public eye just does not do anything for me good or bad. It does for others, and that's cool. But it does not for me. It's not because I'm jealous or hate one of them. It's just what I see when they are in the public eye.


----------



## eserei27

They're obviously married. And even if they're not married (which again, I think they are) they're obviously in a committed relationship. And honestly, I think that's hardly the most exciting thing about either one of them. But it seems to be the one thing that is talked about the most. c'est la vie


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Well, at least you are honest. You just did it again with some back handed compliments prefaced by I like Alicia. However, we are in agreement in that we like what we like. The only issue I have is when people dehumanize Alicia or whomever just because they don’t feel her/them. The last sentence is not addressed to you specifically, just to be clear.


----------



## blueblues

pearlyqueen said:


> I think the issue is that of residency in the country where you get married. In Spain it is very difficult to get legally married if you aren’t resident there unless it is in a Catholic Church. Many people in the UK and Ireland opt for destination weddings in Spain, Portugal etc, but find the easiest route is to do the legal part of it first where they can show residency.
> 
> Anyway, I’m sure in due course someone will get s hold of a copy of Michael and Alicia’s marriage certificate and set minds at rest.
> 
> As you say, I’m sure they had it all under control - can’t imagine they would go to all that effort and expense without taking care of the legalities!


Ah, now I get your point! That is actually mentioned in the second question of the FAQ I linked to.
In this case though, the fact that they are both movie stars and the positive effect the media attention would have on the tourist industry may have worked just as well as residency.

Anyway, I would be more interested in pictures from the wedding than the marriage certificate.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

blueblues said:


> Ah, now I get your point! That is actually mentioned in the second question of the FAQ I linked to.
> In this case though, the fact that they are both movie stars and the positive effect the media attention would have on the tourist industry may have worked just as well as residency.
> 
> Anyway, I would be more interested in pictures from the wedding than the marriage certificate.


Yeah, me too. I’m sure it’s a nice piece of paper though.


----------



## Hackensack

blueblues said:


> Ah, now I get your point! That is actually mentioned in the second question of the FAQ I linked to.
> In this case though, the fact that they are both movie stars and the positive effect the media attention would have on the tourist industry may have worked just as well as residency.
> 
> Anyway, I would be more interested in pictures from the wedding than the marriage certificate.


I would love pictures of the wedding and especially of the gown but I don't think we're going to get those.

As for "not really married"--I would say that it is the last stand of the deniers, but there have been so many "last stands" that I suspect there will be something new coming up.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I take that as an admission it's not there, which is good enough for me. There are Hollywood couples that I love as couples and they just make me happy to see togther - Kristen Bell and Dax Sheppard are a great example. Kiera Sedgewick and Kevin Bacon are another example, and I'd put Kelly Ripa and Mark Consuelos in there too..  I just love the way they support each other, joke with each other, and seem like just normal couples going through life together. With others, I may like the two people as individuals, but think that for a variety of reasons they don't inspire me as a couple.  i'd put Gwen Stefani and Blake Shelton as well as Rebecca Romain and Jerry O'Connell in that category because I like each of them but feel like they work so hard to force the story of their love for public consumption that it's not infectious.
> I like Michael a great deal. I like Alicia too. But I don't get excited about the two of them as a couple simply because I just don't feel a couple's spark from them. To me, it seems like they have two speeds in pubilc - one is painfully awkward because they don't want their relationship on display, and the other one comes across to me as "look at us! We're together! Look at us together!"  To be quite honest, I don't think that either of those likely reflects how they are in their day to day life. But what we get to see in the public eye just does not do anything for me good or bad. It does for others, and that's cool. But it does not for me. It's not because I'm jealous or hate one of them. It's just what I see when they are in the public eye.



Gosh, just goes to show how differently people can view the same subjects!

I don’t see anything like what you describe and to me the “spark” is an understatement - their passion and tenderness for each other is undeniable. 

There are so many pics I could post that illustrate what I’m trying to communicate, but I rationed myself to these.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Here’s some more tenderness. Well, he’s just touching her bum in the last one. HA.


----------



## pearlyqueen

blueblues said:


> Ah, now I get your point! That is actually mentioned in the second question of the FAQ I linked to.
> In this case though, the fact that they are both movie stars and the positive effect the media attention would have on the tourist industry may have worked just as well as residency.
> 
> Anyway, I would be more interested in pictures from the wedding than the marriage certificate.



Haha, well I don’t think either of them would pull the “celebrity” card to override the law in Spain, even if that were possible!

Wouldn’t we all love to see pics of them exchanging their vows.... we can pray!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Article in the London Evening Standard about Michael’s tailor:

https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyl...days-discerning-alist-gentleman-a3689811.html

Good chance they made his wedding suit I think!


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Article in the London Evening Standard about Michael’s tailor:
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyl...days-discerning-alist-gentleman-a3689811.html
> 
> Good chance they made his wedding suit I think!


Interesting article, and interesting how they happened to meet Michael.
I think we are some distance from the camo shorts and the washed-so-many-times-it's-transparent Iron Maiden t-shirt as his go-to outfit.


----------



## Just Askin

blueblues said:


> Are you sure? This is what I found on the matter:
> 
> http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/family/couple/marriage/faq/index_en.htm
> So according to that they only had to consider the law of Spain (since Ibiza is a Spanish region). I am sure they have it under control.


Yeah. I have family who have had to do this to marry on Ibiza.
The only alternative is if one of the couple is Catholic they can be legally married in a Church.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Interesting article, and interesting how they happened to meet Michael.
> I think we are some distance from the camo shorts and the washed-so-many-times-it's-transparent Iron Maiden t-shirt as his go-to outfit.


In fairness it probably wouldn’t take much more than a sharp breeze to disintegrate that t.shirt! And we wouldn’t want to see him shirtless again would we


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, at least you are honest. You just did it again with some back handed compliments prefaced by I like Alicia. However, we are in agreement in that we like what we like. The only issue I have is when people dehumanize Alicia or whomever just because they don’t feel her/them. The last sentence is not addressed to you specifically, just to be clear.



That's a place where we differ. I don't see any reason to take issue with how other fans express their fandom - espeically in a fandom like theres that is so fragmented among various points of view. I don't agree with the PR couple conspiracy theory. I also know what sites push that thinking, so I avoid them. I'm not running a political campaign on their behalf, so if people don't see them the way I do, I see no reason to try to change that or to take issue with it.


pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh, just goes to show how differently people can view the same subjects!
> 
> I don’t see anything like what you describe and to me the “spark” is an understatement - their passion and tenderness for each other is undeniable.
> 
> There are so many pics I could post that illustrate what I’m trying to communicate, but I rationed myself to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881682
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881683
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881684
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881685
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881686



As I said, I see a lot of the interactions we're exposed to with them as being forced "look at us! We're in love".  The pictures you posted as examples are times when they went out in front of the paparazzi knowingly to put their being together on display - to me, that's the "look at us" that doens't feel natural to me. On the flip side of that, here are some pictures that illustrate what I see as a lack of chemistry. I think this is not actual lack of chemistry, but simply being uncomfortable with knowing watchful eyes are on them. But it doesn't make me want to spend time with them and enjoy the spark that they share and energy they share with others.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Interesting article, and interesting how they happened to meet Michael.
> I think we are some distance from the camo shorts and the washed-so-many-times-it's-transparent Iron Maiden t-shirt as his go-to outfit.



I suspect Alicia had a hand in disposing of his old “wardrobe” [emoji23][emoji23] His casual clothes are a lot more stylish these days.


----------



## Just Askin

It’s only been a month.I find it very strange that people would want to so quickly dismiss the biggest and happiest event of his life so far. I’m ecstatic for him right now. This is more important than any role he’s ever landed or award he’s won. I for one have got a lot more talking to do and posts to make on Michael and Alicia getting married. Good job I’m on Michael’s thread isn’t it


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> That's a place where we differ. I don't see any reason to take issue with how other fans express their fandom - espeically in a fandom like theres that is so fragmented among various points of view. I don't agree with the PR couple conspiracy theory. I also know what sites push that thinking, so I avoid them. I'm not running a political campaign on their behalf, so if people don't see them the way I do, I see no reason to try to change that or to take issue with it.
> 
> 
> As I said, I see a lot of the interactions we're exposed to with them as being forced "look at us! We're in love".  The pictures you posted as examples are times when they went out in front of the paparazzi knowingly to put their being together on display - to me, that's the "look at us" that doens't feel natural to me. On the flip side of that, here are some pictures that illustrate what I see as a lack of chemistry. I think this is not actual lack of chemistry, but simply being uncomfortable with knowing watchful eyes are on them. But it doesn't make me want to spend time with them and enjoy the spark that they share and energy they share with others.
> View attachment 3881740
> View attachment 3881741
> View attachment 3881742
> View attachment 3881743
> View attachment 3881744



Ah, so you subscribe to the school of thought who believe they invite the paparazzi to take pictures of them... 

You see, I think that is a total nonsense; they weren’t aware of the cameras so what you see are candid shots. Contrast with the pap pics you posted  - that’s how they compose themselves precisely because they don’t want to give paps the money shots. Seems very logical to me anyway.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> It’s only been a month.I find it very strange that people would want to so quickly dismiss the biggest and happiest event of his life so far. I’m ecstatic for him right now. This is more important than any role he’s ever landed or award he’s won. I for one have got a lot more talking to do and posts to make on Michael and Alicia getting married. Good job I’m on Michael’s thread isn’t it



Sounds good JA - always a pleasure to chat about love and happiness [emoji177]


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> It’s only been a month.I find it very strange that people would want to so quickly dismiss the biggest and happiest event of his life so far. I’m ecstatic for him right now. This is more important than any role he’s ever landed or award he’s won. I for one have got a lot more talking to do and posts to make on Michael and Alicia getting married. Good job I’m on Michael’s thread isn’t it



I don't think it's really dismissing - they just haven't shown a great deal for people to be excited about. I don't think I'm the only one who doesn't feel a spark of excitement about them as a couple. On top of that, while they worked hard to make sure people knew they were getting married, they didn't share the things people are curious about in a wedding  - the dress, etc. That's their choice and I respect it, but isn't going to elicit excitement for them. In addition, it doesn't seem like their lives have changed much because they are married. They had a pretty quick honeymoon and then headed back to work and life commitments, being apart for perhaps more than half of the time they've been married.



pearlyqueen said:


> Ah, so you subscribe to the school of thought who believe they invite the paparazzi to take pictures of them...
> 
> You see, I think that is a total nonsense; they weren’t aware of the cameras so what you see are candid shots. Contrast with the pap pics you posted  - that’s how they compose themselves precisely because they don’t want to give paps the money shots. Seems very logical to me anyway.



I disagree, and don't think it's total nonsense to believe they knew the paparazzi would capture them.  After all, they were keenly aware that when they were in exactly the same spot over the summer, the paparazzi captured them, and they chose to return there. Further, on the actual wedding day ... and the time between the Sunday brunch and going to the airport ... they were not spotted at all.  So I don't think it's nonsense to think they knew exactly where to go for the paparazzi to capture them, and exactly where to go to avoid them.  I think that's common sense.


----------



## Just Askin

*Hmmm ...have I perhaps heard some of these arguments from a different “ex” member *


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I don't think it's really dismissing - they just haven't shown a great deal for people to be excited about. I don't think I'm the only one who doesn't feel a spark of excitement about them as a couple. On top of that, while they worked hard to make sure people knew they were getting married, they didn't share the things people are curious about in a wedding  - the dress, etc. That's their choice and I respect it, but isn't going to elicit excitement for them. In addition, it doesn't seem like their lives have changed much because they are married. They had a pretty quick honeymoon and then headed back to work and life commitments, being apart for perhaps more than half of the time they've been married.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and don't think it's total nonsense to believe they knew the paparazzi would capture them.  After all, they were keenly aware that when they were in exactly the same spot over the summer, the paparazzi captured them, and they chose to return there. Further, on the actual wedding day ... and the time between the Sunday brunch and going to the airport ... they were not spotted at all.  So I don't think it's nonsense to think they knew exactly where to go for the paparazzi to capture them, and exactly where to go to avoid them.  I think that's common sense.



 But there is a huge difference in not giving a stuff if the paps nab them and actually inviting paps to put on a show, right? Which I think you are suggesting? For what reason would they invite paps and put on the kind of show you describe? I’m struggling to reconcile that scenario with the publicity shy couple they are, who don’t want the spotlight on their love life.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> *Hmmm ...have I perhaps heard some of these arguments from a different “ex” member *



I've read similar comments in several different places, so I know I'm not alone in thinking that.



pearlyqueen said:


> But there is a huge difference in not giving a stuff if the paps nab them and actually inviting paps to put on a show, right? Which I think you are suggesting? For what reason would they invite paps and put on the kind of show you describe? I’m struggling to reconcile that scenario with the publicity shy couple they are, who don’t want the spotlight on their love life.


No, I'm not suggesting that the paparazzi were invited. It really doesn't matter to me whether they were hired, tipped off, or just figured out the right place to be. I think that Michael and Alicia were keenly aware of where to be to be photographed, and where to be to avoid being photographed, and behaved as they chose with that knowledge.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> This is more important than any role he’s ever landed or award he’s won.



I agree that for him personally, this is very important for him (likely the most important day of his life, as you said). But as a fan, his professional life is more interesting to me that his personal life. I think he prefers it that way as well. I am happy for him, and it makes me smile to see him smile. But I am much more interested in his next movie roles, or professional appearances, or directing debut, than I am in his marriage. It's his marriage, not mine.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Why should they give people things to be excited about? They are just living their lives and are not some puppets for other people. I’m not sure what you mean by spark, but I see two people who made the choice to be together and have been traveling to spend as much time together as possible. 

They have been living together for at least two years now, what exactly did we think was going to change? What happened when you get married, do you stop going to work? They had a short honeymoon, and? I work with a young woman who went on her honeymoon a year later. Should I go question her decision and commitment?

I just don’t get why we putting benchmarks on other people lives while claiming freedom to do as we please. They can live their lives as they see fit as far as I’m concerned. I’m not asking anyone to admire them, just don’t dehumanize them because we can’t handle their choices. That’s all really.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I agree that for him personally, this is very important for him (likely the most important day of his life, as you said). But as a fan, his professional life is more interesting to me that his personal life. I think he prefers it that way as well. I am happy for him, and it makes me smile to see him smile. But I am much more interested in his next movie roles, or professional appearances, or directing debut, than I am in his marriage. It's his marriage, not mine.


Good for you. You get to be interested in any aspect of him you want...just as I do. We are under no obligation to read (ignore button available) or respond to anyone else’s posts. As far as I’m aware I’m not being rude, inconsiderate, offensive, off topic, personal to other members or breaking any of the forums rules. So I’ll just go on so and post my posts as I hope you do too.


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Why should they give people things to be excited about? They are just living their lives and are not some puppets for other people. I’m not sure what you mean by spark, but I see two people who made the choice to be together and have been traveling to spend as much time together as possible.
> 
> They have been living together for at least two years now, what exactly did we think was going to change? What happened when you get married, do you stop going to work? They had a short honeymoon, and? I work with a young woman who went on her honeymoon a year later. Should I go question her decision and commitment?
> 
> I just don’t get why we putting benchmarks on other people lives while claiming freedom to do as we please. They can live their lives as they see fit as far as I’m concerned. I’m not asking anyone to admire them, just don’t dehumanize them because we can’t handle their choices. That’s all really.


I'm sooo tired of the photo analysis, body language analysis, the selective use of photos to prove they hate each other (people don't grin broadly at every moment of their lives), the preachy posts designed to set us all straight. . . . .


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I'm sooo tired of the photo analysis, body language analysis, the selective use of photos to prove they hate each other (people don't grin broadly at every moment of their lives), the preachy posts designed to set us all straight. . . . .


Don’t knock the lectures...free education is a good thing


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Why should they give people things to be excited about? They are just living their lives and are not some puppets for other people. I’m not sure what you mean by spark, but I see two people who made the choice to be together and have been traveling to spend as much time together as possible.
> 
> They have been living together for at least two years now, what exactly did we think was going to change? What happened when you get married, do you stop going to work? They had a short honeymoon, and? I work with a young woman who went on her honeymoon a year later. Should I go question her decision and commitment?
> 
> I just don’t get why we putting benchmarks on other people lives while claiming freedom to do as we please. They can live their lives as they see fit as far as I’m concerned. I’m not asking anyone to admire them, just don’t dehumanize them because we can’t handle their choices. That’s all really.



Very well said!

Here’s a pic of husband and wife cos I know you’ll enjoy it [emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Very well said!
> 
> Here’s a pic of husband and wife cos I know you’ll enjoy it [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3881775


Favouritism or what mate...I want one


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Very well said!
> 
> Here’s a pic of husband and wife cos I know you’ll enjoy it [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3881775


Hell, yeah!! Right back at you.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Favouritism or what mate...I want one


Okay, okay. I can help!


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Good for you. You get to be interested in any aspect of him you want...just as I do. We are under no obligation to read (ignore button available) or respond to anyone else’s posts. As far as I’m aware I’m not being rude, inconsiderate, offensive, off topic, personal to other members or breaking any of the forums rules. So I’ll just go on so and post my posts as I hope you do too.



Agree that we can be interested in any aspect of him we'd like to be. And I did not mean to insinuate that you have been rude to me, so if that's the impression you got, I apologize for that. I was just replying to what you said because I thought this was a discussion. I do not have anyone on ignore because no one has been outright mean to me, and I like to see other points of view and to engage with people. I like discussions.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Agree that we can be interested in any aspect of him we'd like to be. And I did not mean to insinuate that you have been rude to me, so if that's the impression you got, I apologize for that. I was just replying to what you said because I thought this was a discussion. I do not have anyone on ignore because no one has been outright mean to me, and I like to see other points of view and to engage with people. I like discussions.


No I didn’t get that you were insinuating that. I love discussions too. It’s the lectures from new posters I can’t stand. I come on here for down time not to be told I’m being a Fassbender fan wrong. So my ignore box is well fed at the moment.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Favouritism or what mate...I want one



Just for you here are some pics that show how much Alicia loves holding onto Michael’s thigh... I know you’ll appreciate them [emoji6]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t think it’s just his thigh she likes to hold on to... running away before I get a shoe thrown at me.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Why should they give people things to be excited about? They are just living their lives and are not some puppets for other people. I’m not sure what you mean by spark, but I see two people who made the choice to be together and have been traveling to spend as much time together as possible.
> 
> They have been living together for at least two years now, what exactly did we think was going to change? What happened when you get married, do you stop going to work? They had a short honeymoon, and? I work with a young woman who went on her honeymoon a year later. Should I go question her decision and commitment?
> 
> I just don’t get why we putting benchmarks on other people lives while claiming freedom to do as we please. They can live their lives as they see fit as far as I’m concerned. I’m not asking anyone to admire them, just don’t dehumanize them because we can’t handle their choices. That’s all really.



There's a lot here you seem to be reading into comments that is not there, but I guess I have to chalk that up as par for the course. 
They work in an industry where they benefit from people getting excited about them as people. Alicia gets paid a nice amount of money to inspire people who admire her and find her glamorous to be swayed to buy a certain brand of purses or jewelry because she's associated with it. Michael has forged a nice business relationship to persuade people that one brand of Italian car is more exciting to drive than others. They go on talk shows and share stories of their lives when movies are coming out, or dance with birds, play games with Jimmy Fallon, etc to excite people and get them to buy tickets to their movies. So when they are doing their jobs well, since as actors they are a commodity and they benefit professionally from people liking them and wanting to support them. 

As to what happens to change after getting married - well I can say that in the first month after I was married, I wanted to be with my husband as often as I could be. I would have chosen to be with him over the weekend instead of away with friends to celebrate a birthday.  Now, after 15 years of marriage, I need my girls trips and I take them!  When we'd dated for a couple of years and were not yet engaged - same thing!  But right after we got married - that was a really special time for us.  I wanted to be with him every moment I could be. We had fun being around other people too, sharing the stories of our wedding, and enjoying that time. Since they got married, there seem to be two windows where Alicia was free and chose to be with friends instead of where Michael was committed to be.  She's free to make that choice, but I would not have made the same choice.  The amount of time they spent apart adds to the reasons why I just don't feel that spark of excitement over them as a couple that I do with Kristen/Dax, Kiera/Kevin, Nicole/Keith, etc.

As for the benchmarks - when I first posted in this thread it was pointed out to me that it's a gossip thread talking about Michael Fassbender and that's what we do.  I think the same applies to your point - when discussing the lives of celebrities, we discuss them. It doesn't come with an expectation that they follow our advice. But I don't see that much different from discussing what they do in relationships to what they wear, what projects they work on, etc.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t think it’s just his thigh she likes to hold on to... running away before I get a shoe thrown at me.



Haha... I didn’t have any pics of her repeatedly clutching other parts of Michael’s body[emoji6]


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> There's a lot here you seem to be reading into comments that is not there, but I guess I have to chalk that up as par for the course.
> They work in an industry where they benefit from people getting excited about them as people. Alicia gets paid a nice amount of money to inspire people who admire her and find her glamorous to be swayed to buy a certain brand of purses or jewelry because she's associated with it. Michael has forged a nice business relationship to persuade people that one brand of Italian car is more exciting to drive than others. They go on talk shows and share stories of their lives when movies are coming out, or dance with birds, play games with Jimmy Fallon, etc to excite people and get them to buy tickets to their movies. So when they are doing their jobs well, since as actors they are a commodity and they benefit professionally from people liking them and wanting to support them.
> 
> As to what happens to change after getting married - well I can say that in the first month after I was married, I wanted to be with my husband as often as I could be. I would have chosen to be with him over the weekend instead of away with friends to celebrate a birthday.  Now, after 15 years of marriage, I need my girls trips and I take them!  When we'd dated for a couple of years and were not yet engaged - same thing!  But right after we got married - that was a really special time for us.  I wanted to be with him every moment I could be. We had fun being around other people too, sharing the stories of our wedding, and enjoying that time. Since they got married, there seem to be two windows where Alicia was free and chose to be with friends instead of where Michael was committed to be.  She's free to make that choice, but I would not have made the same choice.  The amount of time they spent apart adds to the reasons why I just don't feel that spark of excitement over them as a couple that I do with Kristen/Dax, Kiera/Kevin, Nicole/Keith, etc.
> 
> As for the benchmarks - when I first posted in this thread it was pointed out to me that it's a gossip thread talking about Michael Fassbender and that's what we do.  I think the same applies to your point - when discussing the lives of celebrities, we discuss them. It doesn't come with an expectation that they follow our advice. But I don't see that much different from discussing what they do in relationships to what they wear, what projects they work on, etc.


Your posts makes too much sense for a Fassbender thread! LOL here the rule is: if you dont worship the ground Michael and Fake Tan walk on, and you dont constantly say nice things about them, you should not be allowed to post here.


----------



## Esizzle

Where is the pet beaver these days? Michael seems to be having too much by himself. Cue a pap stroll/fan pic in 3,2,...1


----------



## LibbyRuth

Esizzle said:


> Your posts makes too much sense for a Fassbender thread! LOL here the rule is: if you dont worship the ground Michael and Fake Tan walk on, and you dont constantly say nice things about them, you should not be allowed to post here.


I'm quickly learning that - thanks!


----------



## Just Askin

*What a performance.     First Class *


----------



## painterly_love

Just Askin said:


> *Hmmm ...have I perhaps heard some of these arguments from a different “ex” member *



I'm sorry, in advance, as I'm probably out of line for commenting on this, but....of course, previous members have had similar arguments, thoughts and beliefs - in the same way that many members here have very similar thoughts and beliefs. That is to be expected within any fandom, or anywhere at all. I would assume that there are many casual readers who have varying beliefs that could be grouped as being similar to a particular poster or group of posters. I think there is frequently a lack of varying opinions here (and thus disappearing members) because some may feel that their beliefs or thoughts are continually misunderstood or not respected.

I understand what is being said by Michael and Alicia lacking that "spark" to the public. I think they aim to hide it and keep that part of their lives private. It does come through quite clearly every once in a while though! Just from my perspective, I think they aim to only present their professional life; and keep their private life very private (for example - a lack of wedding photos, no social media). I think that can make many feel that they don't have the same spark that Dax and Kristin or Nicole and Keith have, as they don't share stories about each other or just generally be a "public couple". Their spark is often hidden unless you have been following them for awhile. I really appreciate that they live life on their terms, and sticking to that private-ness must be difficult given their line of work.


----------



## Just Askin

painterly_love said:


> because some may feel that their beliefs or thoughts are continually misunderstood or not respected.


Hi. I definitely feel this. Especially when old members come back to attack me personally.



painterly_love said:


> I understand what is being said by Michael and Alicia lacking that "spark" to the public. I think they aim to hide it and keep that part of their lives private. It does come through quite clearly every once in a while though! Just from my perspective, I think they aim to only present their professional life; and keep their private life very private (for example - a lack of wedding photos, no social media). I think that can make many feel that they don't have the same spark that Dax and Kristin or Nicole and Keith have, as they don't share stories about each other or just generally be a "public couple". Their spark is often hidden unless you have been following them for awhile. I really appreciate that they live life on their terms, and sticking to that private-ness must be difficult given their line of work.


I totally get what you’re saying. I think the only thing I expect from this couple is a decent performance on screen. Anything else is me looking for extra for which they are obviously under no obligation to give.


----------



## eserei27

ignore this post. I don't know what I'm doing, lol


----------



## eserei27

Where did everyone disappear to?


----------



## scarlet555

painterly_love said:


> I'm sorry, in advance, as I'm probably out of line for commenting on this, but....of course, previous members have had similar arguments, thoughts and beliefs - in the same way that many members here have very similar thoughts and beliefs. That is to be expected within any fandom, or anywhere at all. I would assume that there are many casual readers who have varying beliefs that could be grouped as being similar to a particular poster or group of posters. I think there is frequently a lack of varying opinions here (and thus disappearing members) because some may feel that their beliefs or thoughts are continually misunderstood or not respected.
> 
> I understand what is being said by Michael and Alicia lacking that "spark" to the public. I think they aim to hide it and keep that part of their lives private. It does come through quite clearly every once in a while though! Just from my perspective, I think they aim to only present their professional life; and keep their private life very private (for example - a lack of wedding photos, no social media). I think that can make many feel that they don't have the same spark that Dax and Kristin or Nicole and Keith have, as they don't share stories about each other or just generally be a "public couple". Their spark is often hidden unless you have been following them for awhile. I really appreciate that they live life on their terms, and sticking to that private-ness must be difficult given their line of work.



If you are an award nominated or just a good enough actor, can fake the spark easily.  

Just saying


----------



## lunadeagosto

I´m at home feeling miserable (I got a cold )  No Michael sightings 

Happy birthday eserei¡¡¡


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> I've read similar comments in several different places, so I know I'm not alone in thinking that.
> 
> 
> No, I'm not suggesting that the paparazzi were invited. It really doesn't matter to me whether they were hired, tipped off, or just figured out the right place to be. I think that Michael and Alicia were keenly aware of where to be to be photographed, and where to be to avoid being photographed, and behaved as they chose with that knowledge.



You being accused of being someone else who doesn’t agree with majority’s opinion, haha classic, especially  when your view is not complete identical to theirs!!


----------



## eserei27

lunadeagosto said:


> Happy birthday eserei¡¡¡



Thank you!


----------



## eserei27

Since they’re haven’t been a lot of posts recently, I hope nobody minds a Michael picture spam. The theme of this particular spam? “Times I’ve Been Lucky Enough To Share the Same Space As Michael Fassbender.” All pics are from my camera, courtesy of yours truly. 

Starting it off, the first time I saw Michael in person was in 2009 at San Diego Comic Con. He was promoting Jonah Hex, and I didn’t really know very much about him at all at this time. I’d be in love soon enough. 
(Picture is poor quality. This was before I got the knack of taking pics at SDCC).


----------



## eserei27

Having a hard time posting pics. Says they’re too big. Give me a sec.


----------



## scarlet555

eserei27 said:


> Since they’re haven’t been a lot of posts recently, I hope nobody minds a Michael picture spam. The theme of this particular spam? “Times I’ve Been Lucky Enough To Share the Same Space As Michael Fassbender.” All pics are from my camera, courtesy of yours truly.
> 
> Starting it off, the first time I saw Michael in person was in 2009 at San Diego Comic Con. He was promoting Jonah Hex, and I didn’t really know very much about him at all at this time. I’d be in love soon enough.
> (Picture is poor quality. This was before I got the knack of taking pics at SDCC).
> 
> View attachment 3884730



I think that’s Megan Fox with him she looks gorgeous!


----------



## eserei27

scarlet555 said:


> I think that’s Megan Fox with him she looks gorgeous!


yep. and Josh Brolin


----------



## eserei27

Second time I shared space with Michael was the first time I got to meet him. This was in 2014, at the Apple Store in NYC when he was promoting Frank.


----------



## eserei27

San Diego Comic Con 2015, promoting X-Men: Apocalypse


----------



## eserei27

More from SDCC 2015


----------



## eserei27

We weren't able to take pictures during live read of The Big Lebowski in Montreal in 2015, but I was able to get a quick pic before it officially started.


----------



## eserei27

TIFF 2016. We weren't allowed to take pictures during the soiree, which I found out after I had taken a few. I also got some pics from the the premiere of Trespass Against Us.


----------



## eserei27

Assassin's Creed promo in NYC, December 2016.


----------



## eserei27

and more


----------



## eserei27

Alien: Covenant AOL Build, May 2017. I was in the first row, so I was able to get a lot of really good pictures of Michael


----------



## eserei27

And more


----------



## eserei27

And finally, the Ridley Scott Hand and Footprint Ceremony and Alien: Covenant premiere in Los Angeles, 2017


----------



## eserei27

okay, that's it. if anyone is interested in full resolution copies of any of the pics, just let me know. I'm off to watch The Walking Dead!


----------



## Esizzle

Happy birthday @eserei27!! Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## eserei27

Thank you!


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> You being accused of being someone else who doesn’t agree with majority’s opinion, haha classic, especially  when your view is not complete identical to theirs!!


LOL. Which old member is she supposed to be? This thread is always hilarious and ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Thanks for all the great pictures!


----------



## JaneWT

Yes, lovely pics - thanks!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Eserei27, at the Frank event at the Apple store, in the video of the event the host mentions someone is there from Ohio and Michael seems really impressed and then says "didn't they tell you this was at night?".  Were they talking about you?


----------



## Hackensack

A story about Troika merging with another agency--wonder what this means for Michael, if anything?

http://deadline.com/2017/11/troika-...-sports-music-development-film-tv-1202212238/


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> Eserei27, at the Frank event at the Apple store, in the video of the event the host mentions someone is there from Ohio and Michael seems really impressed and then says "didn't they tell you this was at night?". Were they talking about you?



That was me! I waited all day to see Michael, and then he talked to me from the stage! I just about fainted, lol. Afterwards, Michael asked me if I was going to do any sightseeing and how I was enjoying my time in NYC. Then he wished me safe travels for the way home. A gentleman through and through


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> A story about Troika merging with another agency--wonder what this means for Michael, if anything?


Hopefully it's good news, and means more opportunities will be open for Michael. But I'm not sure how these things work.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> A story about Troika merging with another agency--wonder what this means for Michael, if anything?
> 
> http://deadline.com/2017/11/troika-...-sports-music-development-film-tv-1202212238/



Seems like Michael is back in NY - maybe his visit is related to this? Although I don’t think he’s any more than a client of Troika?


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> That was me! I waited all day to see Michael, and then he talked to me from the stage! I just about fainted, lol. Afterwards, Michael asked me if I was going to do any sightseeing and how I was enjoying my time in NYC. Then he wished me safe travels for the way home. A gentleman through and through



That is awesome! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## eserei27

He's so cute! And the interviewer telling him his smile lights up the world


----------



## eserei27

new video interview. I think it's opening in the Philippines soon. 
http://news.abs-cbn.com/video/entertainment/11/21/17/michael-fassbender-bibida-sa-the-snowman


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m leaving this here to demonstrate how gossip is not always true and how it can be weaponized to hurt or discreet people. Blogs Lainey, celebitchy, et al are not clean and unfortunately a lot of people believe in them like they are the gospel. 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...274e4b09650540dcf2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don't think I understand what that has to do with Michael.


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’m leaving this here to demonstrate how gossip is not always true and how it can be weaponized to hurt or discreet people. Blogs Lainey, celebitchy, et al are not clean and unfortunately a lot of people believe in them like they are the gospel.
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...274e4b09650540dcf2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


The only difference is that Celebitchy at least has a comments section that can correct blatant falsehoods--as when the columnist who wrote that Michael was "hiding" from the Louis Vuitton show in NYC recently was corrected with the information that he was racing that weekend.  On the other hand, the celebitchy commenters have a tendency to group-think.  Lainey has no comments section and also traffics in BIs.  
Both awful, neither is investigative or particularly concerned with accuracy.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Celebitchy readers don't group think - they just delete all the comments that don't fall in line with the Celebitchy way of thinking.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> The only difference is that Celebitchy at least has a comments section that can correct blatant falsehoods--as when the columnist who wrote that Michael was "hiding" from the Louis Vuitton show in NYC recently was corrected with the information that he was racing that weekend.  On the other hand, the celebitchy commenters have a tendency to group-think.  Lainey has no comments section and also traffics in BIs.
> Both awful, neither is investigative or particularly concerned with accuracy.


Precisely. Bottom line it’s an awful business that feeds and breeds the Cumberbatch crazies and now we know people use them to disparage people, women in particular.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> Celebitchy readers don't group think - they just delete all the comments that don't fall in line with the Celebitchy way of thinking.


Is that true?  I've had a few comments that never showed up but I just figured I forgot to click on submit.  Very interesting . . . . (And yes, I know I just confessed to reading it.)  In that case Celebitchy is actually worse for creating a "false" public opinion.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> Is that true?  I've had a few comments that never showed up but I just figured I forgot to click on submit.  Very interesting . . . . (And yes, I know I just confessed to reading it.)  In that case Celebitchy is actually worse for creating a "false" public opinion.


Yes, it's true. I've had comments deleted there, and know of other people who have as well.


----------



## Esizzle

Lol sooo gossip sites shouldn’t post gossip? What kind of logic is that? By the way this is a gossip site too not an accurate news website. In case anyone was confused


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Lol sooo gossip sites shouldn’t post gossip? What kind of logic is that? By the way this is a gossip site too not an accurate news website. In case anyone was confused



You mean sometimes they are paid big bucks to say certain things by publicist?  Tell me how that works again...


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> You mean sometimes they are paid big bucks to say certain things by publicist?  Tell me how that works again...


Lol! You are dropping truth bombs again!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Seems Michael is in London


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Few bits and bobs I posted on instagram


----------



## eserei27

A nice story about Michael.  from an extra on the set of Macbeth. I seem to remember hearing about this around the time the movie came out too.


----------



## eserei27

Her twitter location is listed as Los Angeles, but I couldn’t figure out if that’s where she is now, or where she is flying to/ from


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 3888779
> 
> 
> Her twitter location is listed as Los Angeles, but I couldn’t figure out if that’s where she is now, or where she is flying to/ from


I hope there will be film news soon!


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> I hope there will be film news soon!



Me too! I am happy he’s been enjoying his time off, but the selfish part of me needs to know he’ll be on my screen again soon!


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 3888779
> 
> 
> Her twitter location is listed as Los Angeles, but I couldn’t figure out if that’s where she is now, or where she is flying to/ from



Flying from London to Biarritz


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> Me too! I am happy he’s been enjoying his time off, but the selfish part of me needs to know he’ll be on my screen again soon!


If he is going to LA that’s a good sign he might be looking at new projects. I think it’s time for him to come off his break. A year and half is enough vacation time lol


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Flying from London to Biarritz
> 
> View attachment 3888863



Biarritz?  More surfing perhaps?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Biarritz?  More surfing perhaps?



Probably - with winter approaching could be he’s fitting in the last surf session of the year? Think he was last there late May/early June with Alicia, maybe they’ve gone there for the weekend?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Flying from London to Biarritz
> 
> View attachment 3888863


Hope he’s got his waterproof thermals with him if he’s going in...


----------



## Hackensack

Biarritz.  Damn.  Not LA.
I was surprised, actually, that he didn't buy a home closer to good surfing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Biarritz.  Damn.  Not LA.
> I was surprised, actually, that he didn't buy a home closer to good surfing.



I think he does own a house in Guethary, near Biarritz.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I think he does own a house in Guethary, near Biarritz.


I thought this was a given.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I thought this was a given.



Lol. - it’s a given as far as I’m concerned [emoji6]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

When Alicia went to San Sebastián for Submergence, she told someone she lives not too far from there, so she’s familiar with the area. I think she was referring to Michael’s place.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> When Alicia went to San Sebastián for Submergence, she told someone she lives not too far from there, so she’s familiar with the area. I think she was referring to Michael’s place.



Yes I remember that interview, Alicia said she lives near San Sebastián some of the time - must be hubby’s house in Guethary!


----------



## Just Askin

Post from October


----------



## eserei27

they spelled his name wrong in the tag. probably why we’re just seeing it now.


----------



## LibbyRuth

From the looks of things, Marion Cotillard is currently filming on the French coast. I wonder if Michael is visiting with her while he’s there. Maybe she will inspire him to get back on a film set!


----------



## Just Askin

Wrong coast.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> From the looks of things, Marion Cotillard is currently filming on the French coast. I wonder if Michael is visiting with her while he’s there. Maybe she will inspire him to get back on a film set!


Yes please! They have great friendship and chemistry together. They should do another movie together.


----------



## Esizzle

The XMEN movie Michael was shooting in Montreal, is that the same movie that Jessica Chastain is cast in too? Or are they two separate new XMEN movies?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Wrong coast.



LOL - ooops - which coast is she on? 

Why would he visit her anyway??? She’s no more than an ex colleague!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL - ooops - which coast is she on?
> 
> Why would he visit her anyway??? She’s no more than an ex colleague!



Just did a simple search. The French coastline is about 4,853KM. Practically it is really not easy to just ‘bump into’ unless at the same location.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Esizzle said:


> The XMEN movie Michael was shooting in Montreal, is that the same movie that Jessica Chastain is cast in too? Or are they two separate new XMEN movies?


Yes, they are in the same one - both Michael and Jessica having the chance to reteam with James McAvoy. And Jessica would have had more opportunities for Michael to teach her how to breakdance.


pearlyqueen said:


> LOL - ooops - which coast is she on?
> 
> Why would he visit her anyway??? She’s no more than an ex colleague!



So is Lindsay Marshall, but she came to the wedding, right? So I think it’s safe to say Michael maintains close friendships with people he works with. In the case of Marion they worked together more than once. Clearly they have a good friendship.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, they are in the same one - both Michael and Jessica having the chance to reteam with James McAvoy. And Jessica would have had more opportunities for Michael to teach her how to breakdance.
> 
> 
> So is Lindsay Marshall, but she came to the wedding, right? So I think it’s safe to say Michael maintains close friendships with people he works with. In the case of Marion they worked together more than once. Clearly they have a good friendship.



Lindsay Marshall was the only identified actor at Michael and Alicia’s wedding; she is the partner of Alastair Siddons who is more likely to have been invited as Michael’s friend. There is no reason to assume they have a good friendship any more than other actors he’s worked with over the years, some on more than one occasion. I don’t recall seeing a single instance of them meeting other than for work events. Close friendships are when people socialise and get together in private scenarios; not saying they don’t get on well but that doesn’t constitute any depth of friendship. She wasn’t at his wedding and nor were any other actors except for Lindsay - I think that says it all!


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Lindsay Marshall was the only identified actor at Michael and Alicia’s wedding; she is the partner of Alastair Siddons who is more likely to have been invited as Michael’s friend. There is no reason to assume they have a good friendship any more than other actors he’s worked with over the years, some on more than one occasion. I don’t recall seeing a single instance of them meeting other than for work events. Close friendships are when people socialise and get together in private scenarios; not saying they don’t get on well but that doesn’t constitute any depth of friendship. She wasn’t at his wedding and nor were any other actors except for Lindsay - I think that says it all!



The absence of certain people does say a lot. Now whether what it says is that they are not really friends or that they are not fans of the marriage is up for debate. Well, it could be up for debate, but what’s the point since we have no way of knowing. 

As you said, close friendships are when people socialize privately. Given that Michael is private about his day to day life outside of when he needs to let people know things like he’s getting married, it stands to reason that when he spends time with friends privately, including Marion, we would not know about it.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL - ooops - which coast is she on?
> 
> Why would he visit her anyway??? She’s no more than an ex colleague!



Bit of a trek for a chin wag!!!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I’d drive 7 hours to see either one of them


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> The absence of certain people does say a lot. Now whether what it says is that they are not really friends or that they are not fans of the marriage is up for debate. Well, it could be up for debate, but what’s the point since we have no way of knowing.
> 
> As you said, close friendships are when people socialize privately. Given that Michael is private about his day to day life outside of when he needs to let people know things like he’s getting married, it stands to reason that when he spends time with friends privately, including Marion, we would not know about it.



LOL - absence indicates they weren’t invited. As if Michael and Alicia’s work colleagues would “disapprove” of their marriage - it’s only certain “fans” who think they should have a say on that.

On the rare occasions Michael has socialised with other well known people there have often been reports/ pics etc. But the truth is most of his close friends aren’t well known and they are the people he tends to socialise with during his private time - and also his wife’s friends of course! These were the guests invited to their wedding.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> The absence of certain people does say a lot.


 But realistically it probably says they weren’t invited...or is that not how weddings usually work???


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> I’d drive 7 hours to see either one of them


So would I but my point is they aren’t actually in the same vicinity.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So would I but my point is they aren’t actually in the same vicinity.



And probably neither of them has any inclination, unlike us!


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> LOL - absence indicates they weren’t invited. As if Michael and Alicia’s work colleagues would “disapprove” of their marriage - it’s only certain “fans” who think they should have a say on that.
> 
> On the rare occasions Michael has socialised with other well known people there have often been reports/ pics etc. But the truth is most of his close friends aren’t well known and they are the people he tends to socialise with during his private time - and also his wife’s friends of course! These were the guests invited to their wedding.



I’m curious, how do you know on both points? Sometimes, people are invited to weddings and don’t attend. In fact, with destination weddings, wedding planners tell you to expect a lower percentage of invitees to attend. As for who Michael socializes with if it’s not reported, we would not know. So how do you know how often or rarely it happens?


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I’m curious, how do you know on both points? Sometimes, people are invited to weddings and don’t attend. In fact, with destination weddings, wedding planners tell you to expect a lower percentage of invitees to attend. As for who Michael socializes with if it’s not reported, we would not know. So how do you know how often or rarely it happens?



From seeing him often in his private life and a healthy dose of common sense. He doesn’t lead a celebrity lifestyle, his close friends are not well known people, just ordinary folk, most of whom go back a long way. Maybe it’s different in the USA but in Europe most actors seem to live a much more ordinary life in private. 
Also when  celebs hang out together there’s a much higher chance they will be noticed and it will be reported. Many people exaggerate or build up ideas of Michael being close friends with co stars like Marion, James McAvoy, Kate Winslet etc, but their paths rarely cross away from work.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> I’m curious, how do you know on both points? Sometimes, people are invited to weddings and don’t attend. In fact, with destination weddings, wedding planners tell you to expect a lower percentage of invitees to attend. As for who Michael socializes with if it’s not reported, we would not know. So how do you know how often or rarely it happens?


She knows Michael personally. Acquaintances.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> From seeing him often in his private life and a healthy dose of common sense. He doesn’t lead a celebrity lifestyle, his close friends are not well known people, just ordinary folk, most of whom go back a long way. Maybe it’s different in the USA but in Europe most actors seem to live a much more ordinary life in private.
> Also when  celebs hang out together there’s a much higher chance they will be noticed and it will be reported. Many people exaggerate or build up ideas of Michael being close friends with co stars like Marion, James McAvoy, Kate Winslet etc, but their paths rarely cross away from work.


I don’t disagree with you that he lives a private life. What I find puzzling is that you can know so much about his private life. I doubt you know him personally because I doubt people close to him would go in discussion boards and share details of his life. I also doubt you stalk him and observe the details of his life day to day. So common sense says you are making assumptions. That’s cool - we all do it. But in making assumptions shouldn’t we all concede they are guesses and not be so declarative of one being fact?


----------



## eserei27

Jason Momoa and Lisa Bonet must consider Michael and Alicia to be close friends, as they were invited to the couples' nuptials. On the other hand, Michael and Alicia must not consider Jason and Lisa to be friends, as they were not at Michael and Alicia's wedding. Clearly that is the only explanation, as everyone invited to a wedding always attends said wedding.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I don’t disagree with you that he lives a private life. What I find puzzling is that you can know so much about his private life. I doubt you know him personally because I doubt people close to him would go in discussion boards and share details of his life. I also doubt you stalk him and observe the details of his life day to day. So common sense says you are making assumptions. That’s cool - we all do it. But in making assumptions shouldn’t we all concede they are guesses and not be so declarative of one being fact?



You don’t have to be either a stalker or a friend to acquire a reasonable insight into the type of person someone is or their lifestyle. I don’t claim to be part of his private life but much of what I’m saying is based on him being a close neighbour for a few years so I saw him around a lot locally as he frequented local establishments and mixed with local people. We all make assumptions from time to time but I prefer to base mine on what I see and hear for myself.


----------



## eserei27

Personally, I have no way of knowing who Michael considers his close friends, where he spends his down time, or what he likes to do in private as he has never shared these things with me. I can make assumptions, as can other fans, but at the end of the day that's all they are.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> You don’t have to be either a stalker or a friend to acquire a reasonable insight into the type of person someone is or their lifestyle. I don’t claim to be part of his private life but much of what I’m saying is based on him being a close neighbour for a few years so I saw him around a lot locally as he frequented local establishments and mixed with local people. We all make assumptions from time to time but I prefer to base mine on what I see and hear for myself.



That’s cool. I think we all do the same thing. I simply think it’s reasonable to recognize that assumptions are not always facts. Atonement is a beautiful movie that makes the point that harm can be done from relying on assumptions as fact. While I don’t think any harm is done in assuming gossip about Michael, I also think it’s reasonable to recognize none of us are right or wrong. We are all just making guesses.


----------



## eserei27

also, just to bring up a personal pet peeve of mine --> why is it always assumed that Michael is private and not into the "Hollywood" lifestyle because he's European? Maybe it's just how he is. Sometimes I get a vibe from this forum that being American is something to look down on. I actually think Michael has a much better view of America, and Americans, than many of his Europeans fans. Just an observation.  

And the British Royal Family must be okay with Americans, as Prince Harry is marrying one


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> That’s cool. I think we all do the same thing. I simply think it’s reasonable to recognize that assumptions are not always facts. Atonement is a beautiful movie that makes the point that harm can be done from relying on assumptions as fact. While I don’t think any harm is done in assuming gossip about Michael, I also think it’s reasonable to recognize none of us are right or wrong. We are all just making guesses.



But my views are informed by first hand observation and experience rather than guessing. Any assumptions I make are influenced the same way. I think that does make a difference.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> I’m curious, how do you know on both points? Sometimes, people are invited to weddings and don’t attend. In fact, with destination weddings, wedding planners tell you to expect a lower percentage of invitees to attend. As for who Michael socializes with if it’s not reported, we would not know. So how do you know how often or rarely it happens?


Fans ass-u-me a lot... too much sometimes... But it's a gossip thread, so assumptions are ok.  



LibbyRuth said:


> I don’t disagree with you that he lives a private life. What I find puzzling is that you can know so much about his private life. I doubt you know him personally because I doubt people close to him would go in discussion boards and share details of his life. I also doubt you stalk him and observe the details of his life day to day. So common sense says you are making assumptions. That’s cool - we all do it. *But in making assumptions shouldn’t we all concede they are guesses and not be so declarative of one being fact*?



Correct, ITA.  People, please come back to earth on this one.  



Esizzle said:


> She knows Michael personally. Acquaintances.



LOL, you gonna get reported, yo!


----------



## scarlet555

pearlyqueen said:


> But my views are informed by first hand observation and experience rather than guessing. Any assumptions I make are influenced the same way. I think that does make a difference.



Haha, there is no 'buts', you're still assuming, and they aint facts.  'But' don't beat yourself up about it, because it is a Gossip thread, all your assumed facts are A-OK.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> also, just to bring up a personal pet peeve of mine --> why is it always assumed that Michael is private and not into the "Hollywood" lifestyle because he's European? Maybe it's just how he is. Sometimes I get a vibe from this forum that being American is something to look down on. I actually think Michael has a much better view of America, and Americans, than many of his Europeans fans. Just an observation.
> 
> And the British Royal Family must be okay with Americans, as Prince Harry is marrying one



I’m sure the Royal Family and establishment here are delighted by the choice of Harry’s bride - it helps them to appear more relevant and diverse. I couldn’t care less who he or any of them marry, as a tax payer I resent us having to  pay over £20 million for the wedding of millionaires and funding their lives. 

As for Michael, he doesn’t reject the celebrity lifestyle because he’s European, as you say, that’s the way he is. But there’s no denying that celebrity isn’t celebrated here the same way as in the US, just a cultural difference. We have royals for that - worse luck!


----------



## pearlyqueen

scarlet555 said:


> Haha, there is no 'buts', you're still assuming, and they aint facts.  'But' don't beat yourself up about it, because it is a Gossip thread, all your assumed facts are A-OK.



Oh really? Think what you like, I know what I know whether you accept it or not...and it’s not from gossip! [emoji6]


----------



## scarlet555

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh really? Think what you like, I know what I know whether you accept it or not...and it’s not from gossip! [emoji6]



Ever heard of fake news?  
Not saying you're wrong, and who cares if you are...  
What you see is what people want you to see sometimes.  Especially celebrity news, fake boyfriends/girlfriends to make someone look more desirable, blablabla... I know you've heard of this before...right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

scarlet555 said:


> Ever heard of fake news?
> Not saying you're wrong, and who cares if you are...
> What you see is what people want you to see sometimes.  Especially celebrity news, fake boyfriends/girlfriends to make someone look more desirable, blablabla... I know you've heard of this before...right?



Huh? How is seeing and hearing someone in their own habitat “fake news”?


----------



## Esizzle

Ever heard of actors and great acting and faking and pretending for strangers? yea I am sure Michael is good at keeping things secret he does not want to share with strangers and fans. Some things must be kept for close friends and family and not be revealed to every Tom, Dick and Harry.


----------



## Esizzle

If Michael did not care for the "celebrity lifestyle" he would have pursued a different type of career as an actor. Seeing the the way he has wanted his career to go, he obviously wants to be a hollywood biggie. So assumption that Michael does not care for celebrity is already fake news.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Jason Momoa and Lisa Bonet must consider Michael and Alicia to be close friends, as they were invited to the couples' nuptials. On the other hand, Michael and Alicia must not consider Jason and Lisa to be friends, as they were not at Michael and Alicia's wedding. Clearly that is the only explanation, as everyone invited to a wedding always attends said wedding.


Well my answer was to the suggestion that people didn’t turn up to the wedding as they weren’t happy with Michael and Alicia getting married. Is this crap ever going to end ?


----------



## Allie28

I just want to say that pearlyqueen shared with me some of her personal, firsthand experiences with Michael way before the whole Michael/Alicia thing blew up and the fandom got divided and she got caught in the cross hairs.  People believe what they want to believe but I've never had any reason to doubt her.  Her stories were not embellished and she didn't make out that they were any more than what they were... neighbors.  Again, she shared things long before she became a controversial figure in the fandom and had no reason to invent stories. But I also believe her because everything she told me panned out. Maybe jealousy has made her a favorite target.  Most people never get to meet Michael and if they're lucky to have met him it's usually at an official event where they just get enough time for a selfie.  The people who don't like Pearly don't like the fact she was his neighbor for several years and got to see him around the neighborhood and talk to him and know things firsthand. 

If I ever hope to see him I'd have air fare, hotel, and other expenses to pay all in hopes that I'd get my few seconds with him.  So I'm grateful to anyone who can share personal experiences of him.  They always confirm that he's exactly who I think he is.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> You don’t have to be either a stalker or a friend to acquire a reasonable insight into the type of person someone is or their lifestyle. I don’t claim to be part of his private life but much of what I’m saying is based on him being a close neighbour for a few years so I saw him around a lot locally as he frequented local establishments and mixed with local people. We all make assumptions from time to time but I prefer to base mine on what I see and hear for myself.


Funny how people choose what assumptions are fitting on a gossip thread and which aren’t.


----------



## Just Askin

scarlet555 said:


> Haha, there is no 'buts', you're still assuming, and they aint facts.  'But' don't beat yourself up about it, because it is a Gossip thread, all your assumed facts are A-OK.


You seem to be way more concerned with PQ than you do Michael. Would you like to start an Appreciation thread with me?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I just want to say that pearlyqueen shared with me some of her personal, firsthand experiences with Michael way before the whole Michael/Alicia thing blew up and the fandom got divided and she got caught in the cross hairs.  People believe what they want to believe but I've never had any reason to doubt her.  Her stories were not embellished and she didn't make out that they were any more than what they were... neighbors.  Again, she shared things long before she became a controversial figure in the fandom and had no reason to invent stories. But I also believe her because everything she told me panned out. Maybe jealousy has made her a favorite target.  Most people never get to meet Michael and if they're lucky to have met him it's usually at an official event where they just get enough time for a selfie.  The people who don't like Pearly don't like the fact she was his neighbor for several years and got to see him around the neighborhood and talk to him and know things firsthand.
> 
> If I ever hope to see him I'd have air fare, hotel, and other expenses to pay all in hopes that I'd get my few seconds with him.  So I'm grateful to anyone who can share personal experiences of him.  They always confirm that he's exactly who I think he is.



Aww, thanks Allie! Always a pleasure talking to you over the years too!


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Well my answer was to the suggestion that people didn’t turn up to the wedding as they weren’t happy with Michael and Alicia getting married. Is this crap ever going to end ?



I agree that we have no idea who was invited (other than those we actually saw in pictures) and who was not invited or decided not to go for their own reasons (distance and time being major factors to most similar decisions). All I'm pointing out is that the inclusion or exclusion of people from a wedding does not really mean anything unless we know the reasons behind the inclusion/ exclusion. Which none of us do of course.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Funny how people choose what assumptions are fitting on a gossip thread and which aren’t.



It’s the level of cynicism that I find unsavoury - poor Michael - always somebody wanting to believe the worst about him. He can’t be seen to be an average bloke away from work....Such a shame as he really is a lovely decent man.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I just want to say that pearlyqueen shared with me some of her personal, firsthand experiences with Michael way before the whole Michael/Alicia thing blew up and the fandom got divided and she got caught in the cross hairs.  People believe what they want to believe but I've never had any reason to doubt her.  Her stories were not embellished and she didn't make out that they were any more than what they were... neighbors.  Again, she shared things long before she became a controversial figure in the fandom and had no reason to invent stories. But I also believe her because everything she told me panned out. Maybe jealousy has made her a favorite target.  Most people never get to meet Michael and if they're lucky to have met him it's usually at an official event where they just get enough time for a selfie.  The people who don't like Pearly don't like the fact she was his neighbor for several years and got to see him around the neighborhood and talk to him and know things firsthand.
> 
> If I ever hope to see him I'd have air fare, hotel, and other expenses to pay all in hopes that I'd get my few seconds with him.  So I'm grateful to anyone who can share personal experiences of him.  They always confirm that he's exactly who I think he is.



I totally agree with this.
The assumptions that are made by some only go to show how far a divide there actually is sometimes.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I agree that we have no idea who was invited (other than those we actually saw in pictures) and who was not invited or decided not to go for their own reasons (distance and time being major factors to most similar decisions). All I'm pointing out is that the inclusion or exclusion of people from a wedding does not really mean anything unless we know the reasons behind the inclusion/ exclusion. Which none of us do of course.


And I’m just stating that most people I know  (regardless of fame, work or distance) will do their upmost to attend the wedding of a friend when invited. You seem to be missing the narrative of the comment I answered. Or perhaps choosing to ignore it? Your choice I suppose.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I’m sure the Royal Family and establishment here are delighted by the choice of Harry’s bride - it helps them to appear more relevant and diverse. I couldn’t care less who he or any of them marry, as a tax payer I resent us having to  pay over £20 million for the wedding of millionaires and funding their lives.
> 
> As for Michael, he doesn’t reject the celebrity lifestyle because he’s European, as you say, that’s the way he is. But there’s no denying that celebrity isn’t celebrated here the same way as in the US, just a cultural difference. We have royals for that - worse luck!


Oh don’t even get me started on this. Can we please keep Harry (nice bloke but nicer if he funded himself) to a separate thread (of which I’m pretty sure there will be soon if not already).


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Huh? How is seeing and hearing someone in their own habitat “fake news”?


I’m sure you’re familiar with some of the gossip stories that have come out over the years about various celebrities when a man is seen out with a woman other than his wife and there are reports he’s cheating. Later it comes out the woman was the mans cousin or sister in law. Even when observing a celebrity in his or her own habitat, assumptions are made to fill in the holes. Assumptions are assumptions. 


Just Askin said:


> Well my answer was to the suggestion that people didn’t turn up to the wedding as they weren’t happy with Michael and Alicia getting married. Is this crap ever going to end ?



Actually, that’s not what was said. What was said was that whether they weren’t there because they weren’t invited as presumed by you, were invited and didn’t come because they were busy, or invited and didn’t come because they weren’t enthusiastic about the wedding was unknown. Again, words can be observed, assumptions made, and summed up incorrectly. As was said earlier, we can see good or bad in anything.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Oh don’t even get me started on this. Can we please keep Harry (nice bloke but nicer if he funded himself) to a separate thread (of which I’m pretty sure there will be soon if not already).



Suits me just fine - bored with it already!


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> I’m sure you’re familiar with some of the gossip stories that have come out over the years about various celebrities when a man is seen out with a woman other than his wife and there are reports he’s cheating. Later it comes out the woman was the mans cousin or sister in law. Even when observing a celebrity in his or her own habitat, assumptions are made to fill in the holes. Assumptions are assumptions.
> 
> 
> Actually, that’s not what was said. What was said was that whether they weren’t there because they weren’t invited as presumed by you, were invited and didn’t come because they were busy, or invited and didn’t come because they weren’t enthusiastic about the wedding was unknown. Again, words can be observed, assumptions made, and summed up incorrectly. As was said earlier, we can see good or bad in anything.


Thank you yet again for the free lesson. Always a pleasure.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Suits me just fine - bored with it already!


Apparently it’s a thing lol


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> You seem to be missing the narrative of the comment I answered. Or perhaps choosing to ignore it? Your choice I suppose.



Perhaps I am missing the narrative, because I wasn't aware there was one. In fact, I agree with you that most people would try their best to attend the wedding of a friend or loved one. I'm just stating that it's not always possible, due to work commitments, family commitments, or a thousand other reasons. Unless you were privy to the guest list, it's impossible to know who wasn't there because they weren't invited, or who wasn't there because they were unable to come. It doesn't seem to me to be a very controversial statement.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Perhaps I am missing the narrative, because I wasn't aware there was one. In fact, I agree with you that most people would try their best to attend the wedding of a friend or loved one. I'm just stating that it's not always possible, due to work commitments, family commitments, or a thousand other reasons. Unless you were privy to the guest list, it's impossible to know who wasn't there because they weren't invited, or who wasn't there because they were unable to come. It doesn't seem to me to be a very controversial statement.



It was the suggestion that some invitees might have chosen not to attend because they “weren’t fans” of their marriage that struck me as ludicrous.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Huh? How is seeing and hearing someone in their own habitat “fake news”?


***** has more to answer for than he knows .


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Perhaps I am missing the narrative, because I wasn't aware there was one. In fact, I agree with you that most people would try their best to attend the wedding of a friend or loved one. I'm just stating that it's not always possible, due to work commitments, family commitments, or a thousand other reasons. Unless you were privy to the guest list, it's impossible to know who wasn't there because they weren't invited, or who wasn't there because they were unable to come. It doesn't seem to me to be a very controversial statement.


So you completely missed this bit then “The absence of certain people does say a lot. Now whether what it says is that they are not really friends or that they are not fans of the marriage is up for debate”  ?


----------



## scarlet555

eserei27 said:


> I agree that we have no idea who was invited (other than those we actually saw in pictures) and who was not invited or decided not to go for their own reasons (distance and time being major factors to most similar decisions). All I'm pointing out is that the inclusion or exclusion of people from a wedding does not really mean anything unless we know the reasons behind the inclusion/ exclusion. Which *none of us do of course.*



the bold is news to some, but read it, absorb it....  print it, write it, memorize it!

Love meeting other fans who are realistic!  Thanks eserei27!

If you don't agree with a poster, you automatically  'a hater' is hilarious and sad when you think about it.


----------



## Just Askin

scarlet555 said:


> Love meeting other fans like myself who are realistic!  Thanks eserei27!
> 
> If you don't agree with a poster, you 'a hater' is hilarious when you think about it.


Who said that? Thought it was ok to disagree. Or does that only work one way?


----------



## Esizzle

I’m surprised Alicia didn’t invite Alex Skarsgard to the wedding. She was all over him when she was trying to become more famous and needed attention. But then again maybe she did invite him and he couldn’t go for work reasons. Who knows? Just Alicia and Michael. Their fans or neighbors aren’t privy to the wedding guest list.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I totally agree with this.
> The assumptions that are made by some only go to show how far a divide there actually is sometimes.



Reading some of the posts it’s evident there is a huge divide. I maintain that basing opinions on interpretations of interviews or personal prejudice is a poor substitute for engaging  with someone personally, especially in a non working environment and over the course of a few years.


----------



## scarlet555

relax peeps, if you didn't say something, don't get all kinds of suspicious behavior about it...


----------



## painterly_love

So many assumptions from so many sides. No one besides Michael and Alicia (and those very close to them) know who they are close friends with or who they invited. I would never assume to know who my neighbours' friends are - even the neighbours that I consider quite close who I'll chat with or invite over to my place; and I would imagine that to be particularly true in Michael's case since he works and travels all over the world. I know my neighbours wouldn't know who my close work friends are - and I would likely be inviting a few (neighbours and work friends) to my wedding. 

While I have no idea if work colleagues such as Cotillard or McAvoy were invited, I can imagine that many of them have sent well wishes to Michael and Alicia, since they seem so well liked by their co-workers. I don't think being friends with fellow actors makes anyone "into the celebrity lifestyle". I think it just means that a meaningful connection was made while working together; I'm sure even the typical "celebrities" aren't necessarily making celebrity friends to be a part of that lifestyle; but rather they're just becoming friends. Its fun to read and speculate, of course, but I don't think anyone can declare to know what has actually happened.


----------



## Just Askin

painterly_love said:


> So many assumptions from so many sides. No one besides Michael and Alicia (and those very close to them) know who they are close friends with or who they invited. I would never assume to know who my neighbours' friends are - even the neighbours that I consider quite close who I'll chat with or invite over to my place; and I would imagine that to be particularly true in Michael's case since he works and travels all over the world. I know my neighbours wouldn't know who my close work friends are - and I would likely be inviting a few (neighbours and work friends) to my wedding.
> 
> While I have no idea if work colleagues such as Cotillard or McAvoy were invited, I can imagine that many of them have sent well wishes to Michael and Alicia, since they seem so well liked by their co-workers. I don't think being friends with fellow actors makes anyone "into the celebrity lifestyle". I think it just means that a meaningful connection was made while working together; I'm sure even the typical "celebrities" aren't necessarily making celebrity friends to be a part of that lifestyle; but rather they're just becoming friends. Its fun to read and speculate, of course, but I don't think anyone can declare to know what has actually happened.


Did someone make that declaration? I must have missed it. I did read some common sense assumptions though.


----------



## pearlyqueen

painterly_love said:


> No one besides Michael and Alicia (and those very close to them) know who they are close friends with .


 
I don’t pretend to have seen the invite list for their wedding but it’s not difficult to know who their close friends are when both Michael and Alicia have named them and are often seen with them. I saw Michael in pubs, cafes etc many times, often with the friends he’s named, but never with any celebrities. These same friends were invited and attended their wedding. James McAvoy is on record stating that he and Michael never see each other outside of work.


----------



## scarlet555

Just because you see someone doesn't mean you know them or know facts about them, besides who you may have seen them with.  Your observation would be limited at best, unless you're eavesdropping, which people do, but even then.

common sense assumption is an oxymoron


----------



## Just Askin

scarlet555 said:


> relax peeps, if you didn't say something, don't get all kinds of suspicious behavior about it...





scarlet555 said:


> Just because you see someone doesn't mean you know them or know facts about them, besides who you may have seen them with.  Your observation would be limited at best, unless you're eavesdropping, which people do, but even then.
> 
> common sense assumption is an oxymoron


Ok...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I don’t pretend to have seen the invite list for their wedding but it’s not difficult to know who their close friends are when both Michael and Alicia have named them and are often seen with them. I saw Michael in pubs, cafes etc many times, often with the friends he’s named, but never with any celebrities. These same friends were invited and attended their wedding. James McAvoy is on record stating that he and Michael never see each other outside of work.


Not on my watch anyway lol


----------



## painterly_love

Just Askin said:


> Did someone make that declaration? I must have missed it. I did read some common sense assumptions though.



Post #28997 seemed quite declarative; not that it was your post. It was clarified that it came from a place of private knowledge (seeing in the neighbourhood) and common sense. My post was just responding to the fact that posts such as that can be misunderstood (even with clarification) because common sense can vary between people. To me, it seems to be common sense that regardless of how close one is to a neighbour that one probably doesn't know all of their friends (and definitely not their wedding guest list as was eventually confirmed).

And based on what McAvoy has said, there is a very good chance he wasn't invited (I can't assume the chance is zero, of course), but I can still imagine that perhaps well wishes were given - particularly since they were so recently working on X-Men together. He was just an example that had been brought up earlier, so I used his name.


----------



## Hackensack

scarlet555 said:


> common sense assumption is an oxymoron



If we don't want to use common sense, then how about Occam's Razor?  "For each accepted explanation of a phenomenon, there may be an extremely large, perhaps even incomprehensible, number of possible and more complex alternatives."  (Wikipedia).  Thus, out of a universe of elaborate, complicated, and even crazy answers, you instead use occam's razor and take the simplest.

So Michael and Alicia invited their good friends to the wedding, and those who could possibly attend did so, or . . . . (fill in the blank)
Or: someone who sees Michael in their neighborhood over the course of a few years has a better sense about him than a hostile tumblr site, . . . 
We could go on like this.


----------



## Just Askin

painterly_love said:


> To me, it seems to be common sense that regardless of how close one is to a neighbour that one probably doesn't know all of their friends (and definitely not their wedding guest list as was eventually confirmed).


Well that’s your assumption I assume based on personal experience. I have to disagree with you based on my personal experience. Now please don’t assume I’m calling you a hater just cos I disagree with you, I’m definitely not.


----------



## Just Askin

Just wanted to say...
*Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander got married last month and I’m really really happy for them both.*
*Ain’t love grand!*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I saw that Marion comment last night and said to myself: here we go again. Face palm, like the young people say. Seriously, we even have to invent best friends for Michael.


----------



## painterly_love

Just Askin said:


> Well that’s your assumption I assume based on personal experience. I have to disagree with you based on my personal experience. Now please don’t assume I’m calling you a hater just cos I disagree with you, I’m definitely not.



I don't assume that you're calling my a hater, but I'm happy that you don't consider me one.  I appreciate your posts; and don't think ill of you (or anyone else) at all. I'm actually very thankful for how up to date this forum stays. Sometimes I just feel a need to respond.

And I agree with your other post - I'm very happy for them.


----------



## scarlet555

painterly_love said:


> Post #28997 seemed quite declarative; not that it was your post. It was clarified that it came from a place of private knowledge (seeing in the neighbourhood) and common sense. My post was just responding to the fact that posts such as that can be misunderstood (even with clarification) because common sense can vary between people. To me, it seems to be common sense that regardless of how close one is to a neighbour that one probably doesn't know all of their friends (and definitely not their wedding guest list as was eventually confirmed).
> 
> And based on what McAvoy has said, there is a very good chance he wasn't invited (I can't assume the chance is zero, of course), but I can still imagine that perhaps well wishes were given - particularly since they were so recently working on X-Men together. He was just an example that had been brought up earlier, so I used his name.



I was going to quote people to answer the post you answered, but sometimes people say so much they just end up contradicting themselves especially when they don't seem to know and start to pair up words that make no sense.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> I don’t pretend to have seen the invite list for their wedding but it’s not difficult to know who their close friends are when both Michael and Alicia have named them and are often seen with them. I saw Michael in pubs, cafes etc many times, often with the friends he’s named, but never with any celebrities. These same friends were invited and attended their wedding. James McAvoy is on record stating that he and Michael never see each other outside of work.


Both James and Michael are also on the record stating each of them lies at times in interviews. So there’s that.


----------



## Just Askin

I like this...


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> Both James and Michael are also on the record stating each of them lies at times in interviews. So there’s that.


i'm pretty sure that's a common thing


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Both James and Michael are also on the record stating each of them lies at times in interviews. So there’s that.



Right... probably to avoid answering uncomfortable questions, like most of us would be prone to do.

Fact is they have never been seen together outside of a work environment either, over the course of many years living only 5 miles apart. It’s fair to think if they had met up locally someone would have tweeted about it at some stage don’t you think? I believe they are fond of each other but are not in the same social circles and don’t appear to want to be.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> If we don't want to use common sense, then how about Occam's Razor?  "For each accepted explanation of a phenomenon, there may be an extremely large, perhaps even incomprehensible, number of possible and more complex alternatives."  (Wikipedia).  Thus, out of a universe of elaborate, complicated, and even crazy answers, you instead use occam's razor and take the simplest.
> 
> So Michael and Alicia invited their good friends to the wedding, and those who could possibly attend did so, or . . . . (fill in the blank)
> Or: someone who sees Michael in their neighborhood over the course of a few years has a better sense about him than a hostile tumblr site, . . .
> We could go on like this.



You hit the nail on the head - again! Bravo!


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> It was the suggestion that some invitees might have chosen not to attend because they “weren’t fans” of their marriage that struck me as ludicrous.





Just Askin said:


> So you completely missed this bit then “The absence of certain people does say a lot. Now whether what it says is that they are not really friends or that they are not fans of the marriage is up for debate” ?



I guess I did miss that. I suppose I just assume that Michael and Alicia invited the people they wanted to share the day with, and the people who went wanted to share the day with them. The rest is sort of irrelevant, isn't it?


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Right... probably to avoid answering uncomfortable questions, like most of us would be prone to do.
> 
> Fact is they have never been seen together outside of a work environment either, over the course of many years living only 5 miles apart. It’s fair to think if they had met up locally someone would have tweeted about it at some stage don’t you think? I believe they are fond of each other but are not in the same social circles and don’t appear to want to be.


I don’t think that’s accurate. I recall seeing social media mentions of seeing them together. Granted, I don’t think it happens all the time. Both travel quite a bit and have other interests. I don’t think they are together constantly, but I think they see each other sometimes outside of work and are dishonest about it in interviews - sometimes claiming not to see each other, and I can remember one time Michael claimed James was at home cooking for him. I think they keep private private and respect their choosing not to share it.

As for celebrities getting attention when they are together - I don’t think Michael and Alicia have been spotted together since their honeymoon. Surely we are not to assume that they really have not seen each other because they have not gotten social media mentions, right? It’s far more likely to me that they can remain private when they desire it - much like Michael could with other friends who are famous whether that’s James, Liam Cunningham, Marion, or anyone else.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> and I can remember one time Michael claimed James was at home cooking for him


I can only assume (gotta love that word) that you haven’t seen the video of this so have absolutely no idea of the context in which this was said. Otherwise....wow!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> I can only assume (gotta love that word) that you haven’t seen the video of this so have absolutely no idea of the context in which this was said. Otherwise....wow!



I have seen the video and know the context. That’s why I used it as an example of things they’ve each said about their friendship which I don’t believe. Perhaps that would have been more clear if my saying it had been quoted in context?


----------



## Just Askin

Did I ever mention I live *really *close to someone’s ‘old’ home. Every chance I would have spotted a certain Irish man if he’d been a frequent visitor. But hey...let’s believe what we want to believe.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I don’t think that’s accurate. I recall seeing social media mentions of seeing them together. Granted, I don’t think it happens all the time. Both travel quite a bit and have other interests. I don’t think they are together constantly, but I think they see each other sometimes outside of work and are dishonest about it in interviews - sometimes claiming not to see each other, and I can remember one time Michael claimed James was at home cooking for him. I think they keep private private and respect their choosing not to share it.
> 
> As for celebrities getting attention when they are together - I don’t think Michael and Alicia have been spotted together since their honeymoon. Surely we are not to assume that they really have not seen each other because they have not gotten social media mentions, right? It’s far more likely to me that they can remain private when they desire it - much like Michael could with other friends who are famous whether that’s James, Liam Cunningham, Marion, or anyone else.



You really, honestly think they are lying about this and want to cover up a friendship??? For what reason? 

As for Michael and Alicia, they’ve been busy nesting so not much scope for sightings recently. 

Incidentally, I’d be very interested to see any social media mentions of Michael and James socialising together away from work. Liam has been referred to as a friend by Michael but don’t recall him mentioning Marion in that way. 

Re the cooking - that was a joke!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I did I ever mention I live *really *close to someone’s ‘old’ home. Every chance I would have spotted a certain Irish man if he’d been a frequent visitor. But hey...let’s believe what we want to believe.



I never saw James on Broadway Market or London Fields either...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I never saw James on Broadway Market or London Fields either...


Funny that, mate.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I can only assume (gotta love that word) that you haven’t seen the video of this so have absolutely no idea of the context in which this was said. Otherwise....wow!



Think it’s a prime example of humour not translating well...


----------



## LibbyRuth

Not humor ... just context. But you two are making me laugh. When you take a fragment of a sentence you can make it mean anything you wish. Explains a lot about the expertise surrounding various celebrities.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Not humor ... just context. But you two are making me laugh. When you take a fragment of a sentence you can make it mean anything you wish. Explains a lot about the expertise surrounding various celebrities.


You mean a bit like some do with a pic? Kind of how Michael and Alicia’s relationship was trashed cos they didn’t have their tongues down each other’s throat in every pic ever taken of them. Yeah I see what you mean


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> You mean a bit like some do with a pic? Kind of how Michael and Alicia’s relationship was trashed cos they didn’t have their tongues down each other’s throat in every pic ever taken of them. Yeah I see what you mean



If it makes you feel better to take out your bitterness against people you and I have agreed we both think are wrong, I’m glad I could help. But choosing to do so might be a reason some have befuddled You in the past suggesting this place is not welcoming to different points of views.


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks for letting us know she was neighbors with Michael in a place he used to live years ago and hasn't lived in a really long time. He lives in a completely different part of London now...most of the time he isn't even there. So we are all just talking about him as complete and total strangers who know nothing more about his personal life than what glimpses Michael decides to show to the world. Two thumbs up!


----------



## eserei27

I view Michael's friendships in much the same way I view his marriage: I am happy for him that he has relationships in his life that he enjoys and that bring him pleasure. That's what I'd want for anyone I admire, and I definitely admire MIchael. But as far as needing to know any details? That's his business, not mine.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> If it makes you feel better to take out your bitterness against people you and I have agreed we both think are wrong, I’m glad I could help. But choosing to do so might be a reason some have befuddled You in the past suggesting this place is not welcoming to different points of views.


Why is it unwelcoming? Because I disagree with your opinion? Haven’t you disagreed with plenty yourself? Am I any different from you posting? Please explain how this works.
 I have no bitterness, just a healthy disdain for the continued undermining of an actor I think is wonderful and his wife who I have come to appreciate. I get confused as to why people only appear once in a while to antagonise or goad positive posters. Not that I’m accusing you of that, of course. I’m just pointing out a trend. I’m sure you’d agree with me on that.


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> So we are all just talking about him as complete and total strangers who know nothing more about his personal life than *what glimpses Michael decides to show to the world.*


re the bolded: honestly, isn't that all any of us know about each other? people have many layers, and people only see what we allow them to. we have some people we allow to see a little more of the "real" us. but the majority of people are only seeing the image we want to project to the world. I think this is true of everyone, and I don't think it's lying about who you are. It's just a way to protect ourselves.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I view Michael's friendships in much the same way I view his marriage: I am happy for him that he has relationships in his life that he enjoys and that bring him pleasure. That's what I'd want for anyone I admire, and I definitely admire MIchael. But as far as needing to know any details? That's his business, not mine.


So why not just post what you want and ignore those that want to discuss/gossip about such things with regards to Michael?


----------



## scarlet555

eserei27 said:


> re the bolded: honestly, isn't that all any of us know about each other? people have many layers, and people only see what we allow them to. we have some people we allow to see a little more of the "real" us. but the majority of people are only seeing the image we want to project to the world. I think this is true of everyone, and I don't think it's lying about who you are. It's just a way to protect ourselves.



Agree, I find even if your post are neutral, that means you are antagonizing, or get picked apart if you don't agree 100% with posters.   Look at the above.  



Esizzle said:


> Thanks for letting us know she was neighbors with Michael in a place he used to live years ago and hasn't lived in a really long time. He lives in a completely different part of London now...most of the time he isn't even there. So we are all just talking about him as complete and total strangers who know nothing more about his personal life than what glimpses* Michael decides to show to the world*. Two thumbs up!



surprise surprise, this can be hard to understand for some...


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> So why not just post what you want and ignore those that want to discuss/gossip about such things with regards to Michael?


As I've said before, I want to engage in discussion. I posted my opinion in regards to the topic at hand. Everyone else was able to, I thought I could too.


----------



## eserei27

and just for the sake of discussion, I find it odd that fingers get pointed at Americans for being obsessed with celebrity on a gossip forum for a celebrity that all of us are obsessed with. pot kettle and all that.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> As I've said before, I want to engage in discussion. I posted my opinion in regards to the topic at hand. Everyone else was able to, I thought I could too.


So did I. What’s the difference?


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> So did I. What’s the difference?


Nothing. There is literally no difference. But you're the one who quoted my post asking why did I even post about it, not vice versa. So I was just explaining.


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> and just for the sake of discussion, I find it odd that fingers get pointed at Americans for being obsessed with celebrity on a gossip forum for a celebrity that all of us are obsessed with. pot kettle and all that.


LOL I lived in London for 7 months a few years ago and they are crazy obsessed with their celebs. And they have some of the trashiest reality tv shows I have ever seen. They are just as obsessed with celebs as Americans are.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Marion is working and living her life with her family. Michael is living his with his new wife. Those are the facts, yet here we are. JA & PQ . That’s all.


----------



## Esizzle

Where is the pet beaver? Is there a tracker attached?


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> I’m sure the Royal Family and establishment here are delighted by the choice of Harry’s bride - it helps them to appear more relevant and diverse. I couldn’t care less who he or any of them marry, as a tax payer I resent us having to  pay over £20 million for the wedding of millionaires and funding their lives.
> 
> As for Michael, he doesn’t reject the celebrity lifestyle because he’s European, as you say, that’s the way he is. But there’s no denying that celebrity isn’t celebrated here the same way as in the US, just a cultural difference. We have royals for that - worse luck!



Feeling compelled to repost this: “as a tax payer I resent us having to  pay over £20 million for the wedding of millionaires and funding their lives. “.  If they have children in future , the taxpayers have to pay more. It is painful to be responsible taxpayers nowadays especially on personal income tax.

Back to the topic. I guess Michael will celebrate Christmas In his hometown this year, first time as a married man.


----------



## eserei27

Selayang430 said:


> I guess Michael will celebrate Christmas In his hometown this year


Did you read that somewhere? I bet Ireland is lovely (but very cold) at Christmas time. I'd love to go there some day.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Nothing. There is literally no difference. But you're the one who quoted my post asking why did I even post about it, not vice versa. So I was just explaining.


I think if you read back to the comment you took from and read it again but in its entirety you’ll see where I am coming from. Or maybe not. At this point I’m not fussed.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> At this point I’m not fussed.



cool. me neither.


----------



## Selayang430

eserei27 said:


> Did you read that somewhere? I bet Ireland is lovely (but very cold) at Christmas time. I'd love to go there some day.



Simply guess only. Christmas is a time to share with relatives and friends. Also many of his hometown friends couldn’t attend his wedding. 
Want to go Ireland too and waiting for euro drops drops drops


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Feeling compelled to repost this: “as a tax payer I resent us having to  pay over £20 million for the wedding of millionaires and funding their lives. “.  If they have children in future , the taxpayers have to pay more. It is painful to be responsible taxpayers nowadays especially on personal income tax.
> 
> Back to the topic. I guess Michael will celebrate Christmas In his hometown this year, first time as a married man.



Too right! It’s a disgrace we have to fund these untalented unelected people who are touted as some kind of tourist attraction, whilst our public services are chronically underfunded. Still that’s off topic here - will have to find another forum to vent!

Not sure where the  newly weds will spend Christmas - could go to Sweden or have a big family get together with both families like they did last year in Costa Rica? It would be nice to see them celebrate in Killarney though - fingers crossed!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Simply guess only. Christmas is a time to share with relatives and friends. Also many of his hometown friends couldn’t attend his wedding.
> Want to go Ireland too and waiting for euro drops drops drops



Michael’s closest Killarney  friends were at his wedding - I spotted Eoin, Aidan, Sean  and the McSweeneys in the photos, there could have been others too. But I’m sure he’d like to introduce his wife to other friends and locals in Fossa!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Selayang430 said:


> Simply guess only. Christmas is a time to share with relatives and friends. Also many of his hometown friends couldn’t attend his wedding.
> Want to go Ireland too and waiting for euro drops drops drops


Those hometown friends must not have been invited. Everyone who was invited attended. I read that somewhere.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

OMG, just let it go.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> Those hometown friends must not have been invited. Everyone who was invited attended. I read that somewhere.


Lolol!


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Those hometown friends must not have been invited. Everyone who was invited attended. I read that somewhere.



I guess you aren’t able to identify his close hometown friends? Otherwise you would have recognised them in the wedding photos.


----------



## Esizzle

What are those random names of dudes? Lol who knows if they are close friends or not? But was Emerson there? Did anyone see his pic??? Maybe he wasn’t invited because he was he would surely have been there


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> I would love pictures of the wedding and especially of the gown but I don't think we're going to get those.
> 
> *As for "not really married"--I would say that it is the last stand of the deniers,* but there have been so many "last stands" that I suspect there will be something new coming up.


It's actually the more predictable one,and it's not even the most eyeroll-inducing stuff,when we look at the possible reasons for the fake wedding..  Legal or not,it's always "fake"..
I'd also like to see some pics,but wee can't say they are not consistent. They have kept private what was really important.



LibbyRuth said:


> Now, after 15 years of marriage, I need my girls trips and I take them!  When we'd dated for a couple of years and were not yet engaged - same thing!  But right after we got married - that was a really special time for us.  I wanted to be with him every moment I could be. We had fun being around other people too, sharing the stories of our wedding, and enjoying that time. *Since they got married, there seem to be two windows where Alicia was free and chose to be with friends instead of where Michael was committed to be.  She's free to make that choice, but I would not have made the same choice.*  The amount of time they spent apart adds to the reasons why I just don't feel that spark of excitement over them as a couple that I do with Kristen/Dax, Kiera/Kevin, Nicole/Keith, etc.


Since I agree that in many cases we're just making guesses,I don't get the assumption that she was _free _and she was simply choosing to spend time with her friends. In the end we don't know her personal life in detail and her commitments.
 I think their wedding was planned in concomitance with their work,because they married as soon as they were free (festivals for her,shooting/promotion for him). And,obviously,weather was a factor too,because beach parties and outdoors venues can be quite risky in November/December..
But it doesn't mean they can do whatever they want. Alicia is a Vuitton testimonial and she's also paid to attend their events. If she can't stay in Italy for his race,it's understandable.
And it's very likely that she was in Palm Springs for a photoshoot/cover interview,if you were talking about those pics posted in her thread.




pearlyqueen said:


> Lindsay Marshall was the only identified actor at Michael and Alicia’s wedding; she is the partner of Alastair Siddons who is more likely to have been invited as Michael’s friend. There is no reason to assume they have a good friendship any more than other actors he’s worked with over the years, some on more than one occasion. I don’t recall seeing a single instance of them meeting other than for work events. Close friendships are when people socialise and get together in private scenarios; not saying they don’t get on well but that doesn’t constitute any depth of friendship. She wasn’t at his wedding and nor were any other actors except for Lindsay - I think that says it all!


They've  clearly invited their closest friends,and it's also true that we don't know who attended the actual wedding. I suppose that not everyone could spend three days in Ibiza,so it's possible they invited other friends  they met through work,like McQueen,Siddons and Marshall.



Hackensack said:


> If we don't want to use common sense, then how about Occam's Razor?  "For each accepted explanation of a phenomenon, there may be an extremely large, perhaps even incomprehensible, number of possible and more complex alternatives."  (Wikipedia).  Thus, out of a universe of elaborate, complicated, and even crazy answers, you instead use occam's razor and take the simplest.
> 
> So Michael and Alicia invited their good friends to the wedding, and those who could possibly attend did so, or . . . . (fill in the blank)
> Or: *someone who sees Michael in their neighborhood over the course of a few years has a better sense about him than a hostile tumblr site, . . . *
> We could go on like this.


The point is that what these people have to say probably doesn't suit personal theories,conspiracy theories.. so it's better to believe tumblr sites' anon messages and their very reliable insiders. And looking at blind gissip sites,it seems that they're often the same ones..


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> I guess you aren’t able to identify his close hometown friends? Otherwise you would have recognised them in the wedding photos.



You got me. I watch movies made by actors I admire. I also read gossip about them. But I don’t out enough time into being a fan to do background checks, search out personal friends, search for them in pubs, or even study photos of personal events carefully enough to identify each person whose privacy is invaded. I’d love to attend some public events to see stars I admire. I had to miss meeting Rick Allen a few weeks ago and was bummed out about that. But no, I could not pick out Michaels private friends out of a police line up and to be honest, I’m kind of proud of that. But I could totally kick ass at a Michael Fassbender movie trivia category on Jeopardy!


----------



## Morgane

Esizzle said:


> If Michael did not care for the "celebrity lifestyle" he would have pursued a different type of career as an actor. *Seeing the the way he has wanted his career to go, he obviously wants to be a hollywood biggie. *So assumption that Michael does not care for celebrity is already fake news.


He's doing what every actor is doing,trying to mix blockbusters and independent/medium-sized  movies. Most of his projects are indies or mid-budget movies like TLBO,Steve Jobs and The Snowman that was also subsidized with Norwegian funds. Ubisoft wanted him for AC,otherwise I doubt he would have actively looked for a lead role in that kind of project.




Esizzle said:


> I’m surprised Alicia didn’t invite Alex Skarsgard to the wedding. She was all over him when she was trying to become more famous and needed attention. But then again maybe she did invite him and he couldn’t go for work reasons. Who knows? Just Alicia and Michael. Their fans or neighbors aren’t privy to the wedding guest list.


Alicia has been friend with him and his family for years,as her (personal) pics with him and _her _closest friends prove. But,as always,people see what they want to see.




eserei27 said:


> A nice story about Michael.  from an extra on the set of Macbeth. I seem to remember hearing about this around the time the movie came out too.
> 
> View attachment 3888522
> View attachment 3888524


I remember similar tweets about him spending time  with the crew and making coffe for everyone when he was shooting Song to Song and Steve Jobs.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Esizzle said:


> What are those random names of dudes? Lol who knows if they are close friends or not? But was Emerson there? Did anyone see his pic??? Maybe he wasn’t invited because he was he would surely have been there



“Random names of dudes”!! Check back and you’ll find they are Michael’s oldest friends, from his own mouth, bit awkward not knowing that, LOL. Emerson was at the wedding, didn’t you recognise him? Lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> You got me. I watch movies made by actors I admire. I also read gossip about them. But I don’t out enough time into being a fan to do background checks, search out personal friends, search for them in pubs, or even study photos of personal events carefully enough to identify each person whose privacy is invaded. I’d love to attend some public events to see stars I admire. I had to miss meeting Rick Allen a few weeks ago and was bummed out about that. But no, I could not pick out Michaels private friends out of a police line up and to be honest, I’m kind of proud of that. But I could totally kick ass at a Michael Fassbender movie trivia category on Jeopardy!



That’s the perk of sharing the same locality of an actor you admire - you get to see them around without having to go searching for them, have them sitting in your local cafe or pub, have a chat now and then and see them with their friends etc. Beats the gossip machine hands down


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I remember similar tweets about him spending time  with the crew and making coffe for everyone when he was shooting Song to Song and Steve Jobs.



Yes, very true, similar reports from the Trespass Against Us and Steve Jobs shoots in recent years. It’s always refreshing to hear how grounded Michael has remained unlike some actors full of ego and attitude. I’ve yet to read anyone who’s met him say anything negative about him, he’s highly regarded by those who work or meet him, whether they be directors or lowly crew hands or extras! Just proves what a lovely guy he is [emoji3]


----------



## Esizzle

pearlyqueen said:


> “Random names of dudes”!! Check back and you’ll find they are Michael’s oldest friends, from his own mouth, bit awkward not knowing that, LOL. Emerson was at the wedding, didn’t you recognise him? Lol


Why is that awkward? I don’t know every single detail of Michaels life and relations. Not a stalker of him though I’m sure he has a fair shares of stalkers or obsessed fans. Didn’t see Emerson I’ll go back and look. But thank god he was invited


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> That’s the perk of sharing the same locality of an actor you admire


honestly, I don't know how I would be able to handle living so close to one of my favorite actors (I have 2 faves, so this goes for both). I applaud your composure, but I feel like I would have been in a constant state of anxiety/ nervousness/ trying to hide my fangirling.


----------



## Esizzle

Morgane said:


> He's doing what every actor is doing,trying to mix blockbusters and independent/medium-sized  movies. Most of his projects are indies or mid-budget movies like TLBO,Steve Jobs and The Snowman that was also subsidized with Norwegian funds. Ubisoft wanted him for AC,otherwise I doubt he would have actively looked for a lead role in that kind of project.
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia has been friend with him and his family for years,as her (personal) pics with him and _her _closest friends prove. But,as always,people see what they want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember similar tweets about him spending time  with the crew and making coffe for everyone when he was shooting Song to Song and Steve Jobs.


Yea been friends with him for years but Alex didn’t even get an invite. According to experts if people weren’t present at the wedding that means they failed to get an invite.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> honestly, I don't know how I would be able to handle living so close to one of my favorite actors (I have 2 faves, so this goes for both). I applaud your composure, but I feel like I would have been in a constant state of anxiety/ nervousness/ trying to hide my fangirling.



Michael wasn’t that well known when I first bumped into him and you get used to seeing them around just like any other local tbh. He’s very down to earth and amenable - you’d be fine!


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> I’ve yet to read anyone who’s met him say anything negative about him, he’s highly regarded by those who work or meet him, whether they be directors or lowly crew hands or extras! Just proves what a lovely guy he is



This is one of my absolute favorite things about him. I was fortunate enough to attend the AOL Build in NYC last December when he was promoting "Assassin's Creed" and I remember being struck by the way Michael speaks about his co-workers. And I'm not talking just about the director or the other actors; I'm talking about the entire team. He spoke of the crew as highly as he spoke of his fellow actors, and it was obvious that he valued and appreciated their skill and felt it to be just as important as his contributions to the film. And he has spoken similarly on other projects. You can see that he really respects everyone for what they bring to the work, whether that be the director way at the top of the food chain, all the way down to the people setting up the craft services table. I think it is this appreciation he has for everyone that shines through, and that is why so many casts and crews enjoy working with him. As you mentioned, I have not heard anything but praise from those who have worked with him.


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> honestly, I don't know how I would be able to handle living so close to one of my favorite actors (I have 2 faves, so this goes for both). I applaud your composure, but I feel like I would have been in a constant state of anxiety/ nervousness/ trying to hide my fangirling.



I don't think I'd have the guts to say anything other than a quick hello.  I'd be sure to sit back and enjoy the view whenever possible though!


----------



## Selayang430

LibbyRuth said:


> Those hometown friends must not have been invited. Everyone who was invited attended. I read that somewhere.



The wedding is in Spain not just a restaurant down the main streets in Killarney. Also not everyone can take few days off and go to foreign country to attend wedding at any time of the year. Any considerate couple will ask upfront if the intended guests are able to attend a far away wedding dinner. Otherwise it is like ‘cheating ‘ for wedding gifts already by simply send out invitation cards!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael’s closest Killarney  friends were at his wedding - I spotted Eoin, Aidan, Sean  and the McSweeneys in the photos, there could have been others too. But I’m sure he’d like to introduce his wife to other friends and locals in Fossa!



Most of them met her anyway last year. More friends, teachers can join the couple when they are in Killarney. The more the merrier.


----------



## eserei27

Michael should visit Ohio over Christmas. It's very nice here. I think he'd enjoy it a lot.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Why is that awkward? I don’t know every single detail of Michaels life and relations. Not a stalker of him though I’m sure he has a fair shares of stalkers or obsessed fans. Didn’t see Emerson I’ll go back and look. But thank god he was invited


 OMG it's awkward not knowing who Michael's oldest friends are?  Are we on planet earth?


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> That’s the perk of sharing the same locality of an actor you admire - you get to see them around without having to go searching for them, have them sitting in your local cafe or pub, have a chat now and then and see them with their friends etc. Beats the gossip machine hands down



Thanks. This isn’t really an element of life I need an education in. I go to the same nail salon as Missy Elliot, and see her walking through the neighborhood at times. A good friends children went to preschool with Usher’s twins and I was at a few birthday parties with all of them. I go to church with a few pro athletes and a US Senator. I’ve had plenty of experiences being in the presence of stars, and will admit to being captivated when they are around. But with those experiences, I would not pretend to know them or their lives well enough to suggest I know them inside and out nor would I profess to be able to identify their friends or details of their lives. But I can tell you I’ve observed that Melissa is quiet, kind to nail technicians and seems to tip well. 


Selayang430 said:


> The wedding is in Spain not just a restaurant down the main streets in Killarney. Also not everyone can take few days off and go to foreign country to attend wedding at any time of the year. Any considerate couple will ask upfront if the intended guests are able to attend a far away wedding dinner. Otherwise it is like ‘cheating ‘ for wedding gifts already by simply send out invitation cards!


Oh, but didn’t you read it here? No one turned down invites to the private wedding of the year. Michael paid for everything. I’m sure that means he paid for peoples vacation time to be there.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> Thanks. This isn’t really an element of life I need an education in. I go to the same nail salon as Missy Elliot, and see her walking through the neighborhood at times. A good friends children went to preschool with Usher’s twins and I was at a few birthday parties with all of them. I go to church with a few pro athletes and a US Senator. I’ve had plenty of experiences being in the presence of stars, and will admit to being captivated when they are around. But with those experiences, I would not pretend to know them or their lives well enough to suggest I know them inside and out nor would I profess to be able to identify their friends or details of their lives. But I can tell you I’ve observed that Melissa is quiet, kind to nail technicians and seems to tip well.
> 
> Oh, but didn’t you read it here? No one turned down invites to the private wedding of the year. Michael paid for everything. I’m sure that means he paid for peoples vacation time to be there.


You don't know all of Missy Elliot's childhood friends by first names? Well thats awkward...


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> OMG it's awkward not knowing who Michael's oldest friends are?  Are we on planet earth?


Especially when they are not even famous.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Esizzle said:


> You don't know all of Missy Elliot's childhood friends by first names? Well thats awkward...


I should probably get a new nail salon.


----------



## scarlet555

Lol at this thread


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Thanks. This isn’t really an element of life I need an education in. I go to the same nail salon as Missy Elliot, and see her walking through the neighborhood at times. A good friends children went to preschool with Usher’s twins and I was at a few birthday parties with all of them. I go to church with a few pro athletes and a US Senator. I’ve had plenty of experiences being in the presence of stars, and will admit to being captivated when they are around. But with those experiences, I would not pretend to know them or their lives well enough to suggest I know them inside and out nor would I profess to be able to identify their friends or details of their lives. But I can tell you I’ve observed that Melissa is quiet, kind to nail technicians and seems to tip well.
> 
> Oh, but didn’t you read it here? No one turned down invites to the private wedding of the year. Michael paid for everything. I’m sure that means he paid for peoples vacation time to be there.



Who pretended to know anyone inside and out? I don’t recall reading that anywhere.  Maybe you would be able to identify some of these peoples friends had you spoken with them a few times? Nothing wrong at all with being unfamiliar with Michael’s friends, but I’m surprised anyone would expound about Michael’s friends, including who was or wasn’t at his wedding, without even knowing who his oldest friends are, referring to them as random dudes... that’s what I find awkward, LOL. 

I get the impression from your comment that you have a problem with Michael and Alicia’s wedding for some reason, or am I reading it wrong and you’re praising him? I expect Michael did pay for his guests including their accommodation in Ibiza; he’s a generous man and I’m sure he appreciated his and Alicia’s friends travelling abroad to share their special day with them. At least he paid for his own wedding unlike some millionaires...


----------



## Selayang430

LibbyRuth said:


> Thanks. This isn’t really an element of life I need an education in. I go to the same nail salon as Missy Elliot, and see her walking through the neighborhood at times. A good friends children went to preschool with Usher’s twins and I was at a few birthday parties with all of them. I go to church with a few pro athletes and a US Senator. I’ve had plenty of experiences being in the presence of stars, and will admit to being captivated when they are around. But with those experiences, I would not pretend to know them or their lives well enough to suggest I know them inside and out nor would I profess to be able to identify their friends or details of their lives. But I can tell you I’ve observed that Melissa is quiet, kind to nail technicians and seems to tip well.
> 
> Oh, but didn’t you read it here? No one turned down invites to the private wedding of the year. Michael paid for everything. I’m sure that means he paid for peoples vacation time to be there.



You think all people love to take advantage?! Some could have work commitments, job commitments etc. Of course very close friends got to try their best to attend , free or not free, unless extreme situation like Mt Agung volcano eruption in Bali!


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Who pretended to know anyone inside and out? I don’t recall reading that anywhere.  Maybe you would be able to identify some of these peoples friends had you spoken with them a few times? Nothing wrong at all with being unfamiliar with Michael’s friends, but I’m surprised anyone would expound about Michael’s friends, including who was or wasn’t at his wedding, without even knowing who his oldest friends are, referring to them as random dudes... that’s what I find awkward, LOL.
> 
> I get the impression from your comment that you have a problem with Michael and Alicia’s wedding for some reason, or am I reading it wrong and you’re praising him? I expect Michael did pay for his guests including their accommodation in Ibiza; he’s a generous man and I’m sure he appreciated his and Alicia’s friends travelling abroad to share their special day with them. At least he paid for his own wedding unlike some millionaires...


Why does this one-ups-manship matter so much to you?  Every time I answer you exaggerate further. Can I just be a fan my way and you can be a fan your way?


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Why does this one-ups-manship matter so much to you?  Every time I answer you exaggerate further. Can I just be a fan my way and you can be a fan your way?



What on Earth are you on about? You repeatedly challenge everything I say and then accuse me of “one-ups-manship” when I defend my position. And alongside that you accuse me of exaggerating, based on.....?? The passive aggressive nature of your posts is evident to me and I’m fully entitled to respond.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> What on Earth are you on about? You repeatedly challenge everything I say and then accuse me of “one-ups-manship” when I defend my position. And alongside that you accuse me of exaggerating, based on.....?? The passive aggressive nature of your posts is evident to me and I’m fully entitled to respond.



I recall events differently.  I posted an observation - Michael had been spotted heading to the French coast, and Marion had posted pictures from the French coastline. Wasn't challenging anything, just an observation. They've made two movies together, spoken very highly of each others work inspiring them - so if Marion inspires Michael to make more films, that would make me happy. From there, there were a slew of posts researching each of their locations, the validity of their friendship, how many celebrity friends Michael has, etc.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I recall events differently.  I posted an observation - Michael had been spotted heading to the French coast, and Marion had posted pictures from the French coastline. Wasn't challenging anything, just an observation. They've made two movies together, spoken very highly of each others work inspiring them - so if Marion inspires Michael to make more films, that would make me happy. From there, there were a slew of posts researching each of their locations, the validity of their friendship, how many celebrity friends Michael has, etc.



Right.... but you accept they are nowhere near each other and you made a mistake thinking otherwise? 

Should also add that Michael is far more likely to be inspired by his wife than an ex colleague!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I didn't make a mistake - I observed French coast and French coast.  I also think that most great performers gain inspiration from multiple places.  I hope Michael is inspired by more people than just his wife - it'll make him a better actor.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I didn't make a mistake - I observed French coast and French coast.  I also think that most great performers gain inspiration from multiple places.  I hope Michael is inspired by more people than just his wife - it'll make him a better actor.



But the French coast is huge - their locations are hundreds of miles apart.... seems a bit of a stretch to me....

I’m sure Michael is inspired by many people, not sure why Marion would be any higher up his list than other talented ex colleagues or others in the business though? Vincent Cassel lives in France, and far closer to Biarritz and is someone Michael has spent time with outside of work. Wouldn’t he be a more likely person to visit?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I did not mean to imply any sort of rank of importance of people in Michael's life. It was a throwaway comment and you chose to bring the trash back in.  Please, just relax and enjoy the gossip and laughs! Nothing i say will ever be relevant enough to warrant this level of dissection.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I did not mean to imply any sort of rank of importance of people in Michael's life. It was a throwaway comment and you chose to bring the trash back in.  Please, just relax and enjoy the gossip and laughs! Nothing i say will ever be relevant enough to warrant this level of dissection.



Trash? What trash? 

I’m perfectly relaxed thanks! Hope you are too!


----------



## scarlet555

this is how Michael Fassbender thread looks when all members are relaxed!!
We have so much fun here!


----------



## Hackensack

Remember this youtube contest for short films?  Ridley Scott started it, with the promise of a feature film production by his company.  The award took place at Venice FF; Michael and Ridley were shooting The Counselor at the time, and the production shut down when Ridley's brother Tony died, and Michael wound up presenting the award.

http://deadline.com/2017/11/sony-in...avid-victori-thriller-belen-rueda-1202215446/


----------



## Just Askin

scarlet555 said:


> Lol at this thread


Awww you must feel so proud to be apart of it


scarlet555 said:


> this is how Michael Fassbender thread looks when all members are relaxed!!
> We have so much fun here!





Esizzle said:


> LOL I lived in London for 7 months a few years ago and they are crazy obsessed with their celebs. And they have some of the trashiest reality tv shows I have ever seen. They are just as obsessed with celebs as Americans are.


Well this is untrue but whatever makes you happy. Oh and I’ve lived in London a good deal longer than 7 months but I’m sure you know best.


----------



## LibbyRuth

redacted


----------



## eserei27

I think this thread, being as multi-cultural as it is, is evidence to that fact that people all over the world can be obsessed with celebrity. I know my Michael habit has been called obsessive!


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> redacted


Funny you should say that cos some of us are just living around where we were born. So obviously it’s the celebs moving to our areas. Go figure


----------



## eserei27

not to make anyone jealous or anything, but Paris Hilton hung out in my hometown to attend a wedding. so yeah, my little town is all about the celebrity life. Michael who?!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Well I went to the same high school as Patty Heaton, one of the actresses on Riverdale, and a retired goalie from the EPL.  So yeah, we're all growing up among stars!


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Well I went to the same high school as Patty Heaton, one of the actresses on Riverdale, and a retired goalie from the EPL.  So yeah, we're all growing up among stars!


Who?
Edit: It’s ok. Just found her on google.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Funny you should say that cos some of us are just living around where we were born. So obviously it’s the celebs moving to our areas. Go figure



Haha - should we try to stop celebs moving in near us? “No Michael - I’ve been here for years, you can’t live here!” LOL


----------



## eserei27

I think it's kind of a given that in big cities (London, NYC, LA), you're likely to have celebrities live in your area. I'm from small town USA. If I ever want to see any celebs, I have to travel. They're not coming to me (with the exception of the aforementioned Paris Hilton, which wouldn't be my top choice).


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> not to make anyone jealous or anything, but Paris Hilton hung out in my hometown to attend a wedding. so yeah, my little town is all about the celebrity life. Michael who?!



LOL. Now... Y'all calm down....but I met Dolly Parton's baby sister at a local fair and Mick Jagger ate at our KFC when he was driving through headed to some concert.  Sadly, I didn't meet Mick but my friend did so I use it whenever I need to throw my weight around a little.....


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I think it's kind of a given that in big cities (London, NYC, LA), you're likely to have celebrities live in your area. I'm from small town USA. If I ever want to see any celebs, I have to travel. They're not coming to me (with the exception of the aforementioned Paris Hilton, which wouldn't be my top choice).



Very true, certainly in London where many celebs live in relatively “modest” areas!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> LOL. Now... Y'all calm down....but I met Dolly Parton's baby sister at a local fair and Mick Jagger ate at our KFC when he was driving through headed to some concert.  Sadly, I didn't meet Mick but my friend did so I use it whenever I need to throw my weight around a little.....



Very jealous your friend met Mick!


----------



## eserei27

looks like somebody shaved his head!


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> LOL. Now... Y'all calm down....but I met Dolly Parton's baby sister at a local fair and Mick Jagger ate at our KFC when he was driving through headed to some concert.  Sadly, I didn't meet Mick but my friend did so I use it whenever I need to throw my weight around a little.....


I’ll see you with...I used to see Terry Gilliam in my local park all the time   ~ *The Fisher King and Life of Brian ~  *


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Very jealous your friend met Mick!



She was standing behind him in line!!  Can you believe that? Go to KFC for some chicken and Mick Jagger is right ahead of you, waiting his turn like everyone else!  She said he was very nice and friendly with everyone. It wasn't until he left that she noticed his limo, lol.

That kind of encounter would never happen with Michael though... I ain't that lucky.


----------



## eserei27

In San Sebastian. That's pretty close to Biarritz, right?


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> I’ll see you with...I used to see Terry Gilliam in my local park all the time   ~ *The Fisher King and Life of Brian ~  *



Oh my gosh... my brothers can quote the Holy grail movie word by word!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> In San Sebastian. That's pretty close to Biarritz, right?


Yeah. Still surf there now.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Yeah. Still surf there now.


He's determined to be eaten by a shark, isn't he? I think he's doing it to spite me...


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> He's determined to be eaten by a shark, isn't he? I think he's doing it to spite me...


Are sharks your fear thing?


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Are sharks your fear thing?


I'm not really a fan of them, but they don't scare me that much. Mostly cos I live far from any ocean!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I'm not really a fan of them, but they don't scare me that much. Mostly cos I live far from any ocean!


Lol not really a big problem in the Thames either.


----------



## Allie28

I love the ocean but I love it sitting on a beach or on a ship, looking out at it.  But I don't want to be IN it, lol.  My family cruises the Caribbean a lot and the water is so beautiful. That's how I enjoy the ocean, lol.  If only Michael surfed there....


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I love the ocean but I love it sitting on a beach or on a ship, looking out at it.  But I don't want to be IN it, lol.  My family cruises the Caribbean a lot and the water is so beautiful. That's how I enjoy the ocean, lol.  If only Michael surfed there....


In the sea is my favourite place to be.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> looks like somebody shaved his head!




Oh and his hair was looking so good - I’m not a fan of the shaved head look!


----------



## Just Askin

This hair...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3892021
> 
> View attachment 3892022
> 
> View attachment 3892023
> 
> This hair...



Yeah, I like the wavy unruly hair!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I agree, I live the wavy hair. I wish he’d let the hair go when he’s not working as much as he does the beard. I’d be okay with him going back to Fish Tank long again. 
No mention on Alicia being spotted in the pic. Are they not together yet again? Maybe they should go back to being engaged so they can see each other more,


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> I agree, I live the wavy hair. I wish he’d let the hair go when he’s not working as much as he does the beard. I’d be okay with him going back to Fish Tank long again.
> No mention on Alicia being spotted in the pic. Are they not together yet again? Maybe they should go back to being engaged so they can see each other more,


Next you’ll be suggesting she should give up work, throw her shoes away, get pregnant and have his meals ready when he gets home. I mean why carry on with her career, right?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

They are married not conjoined twins.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Next you’ll be suggesting she should give up work, throw her shoes away, get pregnant and have his meals ready when he gets home. I mean why carry on with her career, right?


Nope.


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> They are married not conjoined twins.


But married couples usually spend time together, right? Lots has been said here about the two of them doing what they need to in order to be together, Michael moved to South Africa while Alicia was filming Tomb Raider. She followed him to Austin when he was getting his racing license, every time they arrive in the same city, many here talk about them being together all the time. Now they are married, and I can’t remember them being seen together since week one in Italy. If it’s right to point out what they do to be together, how is it wrong to recognize how much time they are spending apart. I will say up front that trying to dismiss the point is really an admission that it’s a relevant point.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Nope.
> 
> But married couples usually spend time together, right? Lots has been said here about the two of them doing what they need to in order to be together, Michael moved to South Africa while Alicia was filming Tomb Raider. She followed him to Austin when he was getting his racing license, every time they arrive in the same city, many here talk about them being together all the time. Now they are married, and I can’t remember them being seen together since week one in Italy. If it’s right to point out what they do to be together, how is it wrong to recognize how much time they are spending apart. I will say up front that trying to dismiss the point is really an admission that it’s a relevant point.



They were both in New York, Lisbon and London at the same time during November. Yes, married couples do spend time together but not ALL the time.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Nope.
> 
> But married couples usually spend time together, right? Lots has been said here about the two of them doing what they need to in order to be together, Michael moved to South Africa while Alicia was filming Tomb Raider. She followed him to Austin when he was getting his racing license, every time they arrive in the same city, many here talk about them being together all the time. Now they are married, and I can’t remember them being seen together since week one in Italy. If it’s right to point out what they do to be together, how is it wrong to recognize how much time they are spending apart. I will say up front that trying to dismiss the point is really an admission that it’s a relevant point.


So because there aren’t ‘pics’ it’s not happening?  From what I’ve seen they are together as much as possible when work allows...like most normal couples these days. Now please recognise this as a difference of opinion and not some sort of issue.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

They were in NYC and Lisbon since Italy. They in London prior to him going to France. They make it work, I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> So because there aren’t ‘pics’ it’s not happening?  From what I’ve seen they are together as much as possible when work allows...like most normal couples these days. Now please recognise this as a difference of opinion and not some sort of issue.



Well yeah, just the past few days it was said that since there are not pics and social media sightings of Michael with celebrity friends that he isn’t friends with them, merely former coworkers. So applying that same rule, if he and Alicia aren’t seen together on social media, they must not be together. 

They were both spotted in New York at the same time, so they were presumably there together, you’re right. The days they were spotted in Lisbon did not overlap so they may or may not have been together. Probably not for the same reasons he doesn’t have celebrity friends. 

I guess I’m confused about what work is keeping Michael away from Alicia these days. Since he was spotted flying to France there have been many comments about him being there to surf. So he’s not working. Am I the only one who thinks it’s really weird for a newly wed man to choose to go surfing with friends instead of going wherever in the world his wife is? I can recall many marriages I’ve been closely aware of, and I can assure you in every case they weren’t choosing vacations with friends over being with a spouse in those first few months! They couldn’t keep their hands off each other. I’m sorry - it’s weird, and it doesn’t fit the “they will do anything to be together, so romantic!” narrative. It just doesn’t.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Well yeah, just the past few days it was said that since there are not pics and social media sightings of Michael with celebrity friends that he isn’t friends with them, merely former coworkers. So applying that same rule, if he and Alicia aren’t seen together on social media, they must not be together.
> 
> They were both spotted in New York at the same time, so they were presumably there together, you’re right. The days they were spotted in Lisbon did not overlap so they may or may not have been together. Probably not for the same reasons he doesn’t have celebrity friends.
> 
> I guess I’m confused about what work is keeping Michael away from Alicia these days. Since he was spotted flying to France there have been many comments about him being there to surf. So he’s not working. Am I the only one who thinks it’s really weird for a newly wed man to choose to go surfing with friends instead of going wherever in the world his wife is? I can recall many marriages I’ve been closely aware of, and I can assure you in every case they weren’t choosing vacations with friends over being with a spouse in those first few months! They couldn’t keep their hands off each other. I’m sorry - it’s weird, and it doesn’t fit the “they will do anything to be together, so romantic!” narrative. It just doesn’t.


Ok.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Ok.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> No mention on Alicia being spotted in the pic. Are they not together yet again? Maybe they should go back to being engaged so they can see each other more,


Alicia likes to hang out with men that can further her career and fame, for example Harvey. So I am sure she is with a man, if thats Michael or not, I am not sure.


----------



## eserei27

Maybe Michael shaved his head in preparation for a new role we’re not aware of? I’d love to hear news that he’s thinking about getting back on set.


----------



## eserei27

also I might be in the minority here, but I like the buzzcut. Reminds me of this look, which I enjoy.





But I also really enjoy this look.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 So maybe it’s the man and not the hair? Or maybe I’m just a fickle, fickle woman


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> also I might be in the minority here, but I like the buzzcut. Reminds me of this look, which I enjoy.
> View attachment 3892130
> View attachment 3892131
> View attachment 3892132
> 
> 
> But I also really enjoy this look.
> View attachment 3892133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe it’s the man and not the hair? Or maybe I’m just a fickle, fickle woman


His hair seems to grow so fast the style never really matters.


But I do love the curls.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Alicia likes to hang out with men that can further her career and fame, for example Harvey. So I am sure she is with a man, if thats Michael or not, I am not sure.



Hey yo, want to get reported??  Lol


----------



## Just Askin

*


Esizzle said:



			Alicia likes to hang out with men that can further her career and fame, for example Harvey. So I am sure she is with a man, if thats Michael or not, I am not sure.
		
Click to expand...

**I just wanted to highlight this post. As many of us women are battling monsters such as HW, some women are using his disgusting behaviour as a tool to score points on gossip blogs. Michael’s wife is fair game it seems. Speechless *


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> Hey yo, want to get reported??  Lol


Hahahah! For gossiping on a gossip thread? Ok sure. Did I lie about Alicia and her special friend Harvey though? She called him to tell him all about her mommy’s friend.


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> also I might be in the minority here, but I like the buzzcut. Reminds me of this look, which I enjoy.
> View attachment 3892130
> View attachment 3892131
> View attachment 3892132
> 
> 
> But I also really enjoy this look.
> View attachment 3892133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe it’s the man and not the hair? Or maybe I’m just a fickle, fickle woman


Omg. His eyes in that last pic are gorgeous .


----------



## scarlet555

Gossip threads are not always gospel truths, everyone knows that, please continue posting   Pictures of fassbender’s beautiful face so we don’t have to think about his ‘wife’.   Stay on the lovely couple thread to avoid negativity, I thought that was the reason it was created,


----------



## Just Askin

I love this Clip of Michael singing to his wife. What a gorgeous couple they are.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Hahahah! For gossiping on a gossip thread? Ok sure. Did I lie about Alicia and her special friend Harvey though? She called him to tell him all about her mommy’s friend.



Strange thing those two Harvey and Alicia, Harvey praising her mediocre acting, and no one asking her about if Harvey was behaving inappropriate towards her... or was there?  Does she even get press anymore?


----------



## Just Askin

Wow. LSA eat your heart out.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *I just wanted to highlight this post. As many of us women are battling monsters such as HW, some women are using his disgusting behaviour as a tool to score points on gossip blogs. Michael’s wife is fair game it seems. Speechless *



Wasn’t it always thus? Make unfounded allegations about Alicia, sneer at her, now make sly insinuations about their marriage.... says a great deal about the capacity for unpleasant behaviour - god only knows what the motivation is?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I love this Clip of Michael singing to his wife. What a gorgeous couple they are.




Lovely! 










True love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LibbyRuth

Oh thank god, finally some pics of them in real life to “prove” their love. All the clips from a movie where they got paid to pretend to be married making some statement on them as a couple were making me laugh. 
But really, why are these pics back in this thread? Does it reflect disappointment that the pleas to keep negative talk about them out of the couple thread is actually being respected? I thought the point of having a couple thread was to put that stuff there. You got your wish - no negative talk there. Why not just celebrate that?


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Oh thank god, finally some pics of them in real life to “prove” their love. All the clips from a movie where they got paid to pretend to be married making some statement on them as a couple were making me laugh.
> But really, why are these pics back in this thread? Does it reflect disappointment that the pleas to keep negative talk about them out of the couple thread is actually being respected? I thought the point of having a couple thread was to put that stuff there. You got your wish - no negative talk there. Why not just celebrate that?


Beacause its a Michael Fassbender thread so we post all things related. Really not a hard concept to follow. As regards posting pics from his films...you do know he's an actor,  right? Why wouldn't we? You see the topic of this thread is Michael and is  not  "let's antagonise  people who don't dislike his wife". But I can see how it might be confusing.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> Oh thank god, finally some pics of them in real life to “prove” their love. All the clips from a movie where they got paid to pretend to be married making some statement on them as a couple were making me laugh.
> But really, why are these pics back in this thread? Does it reflect disappointment that the pleas to keep negative talk about them out of the couple thread is actually being respected? I thought the point of having a couple thread was to put that stuff there. You got your wish - no negative talk there. Why not just celebrate that?


An embarrassing flop about a sociopathic child kidnapper no less.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> An embarrassing flop about a sociopathic child kidnapper no less.


Lol as if the story line is some sort of slight on the actors that play the characters 
This “fake news” thing has gone deep!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Beacause its a Michael Fassbender thread so we post all things related. Really not a hard concept to follow. As regards posting pics from his films...you do know he's an actor,  right? Why wouldn't we? You see the topic of this thread is Michael and is  not  "let's antagonise  people who don't dislike his wife". But I can see how it might be confusing.



Are there people who have issues with pics of Michael being posted in HIS thread? Or is it just pics with his gorgeous wife where it’s evident they are head over heels in love?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Lol as if the story line is some sort of slight on the actors that play the characters
> This “fake news” thing has gone deep!



Well it kind of is a legitimate slight on Alicia truly. After all, in promoting the movie she talked a lot about feeling sympathetic for Isabel and finding her to be a compelling character. She didn't identify her as any sort of villian. Michael talked about Tom being honorable, and he was.  He didn't feel right about not reporting the baby, agreed to care for his wife, then confessed to the mother so she could search out her baby, and then took the fall. Michael understood Tom, but it seemed kind of strange to me that Alicia never seemed to acknowledge the problems with Isabel. Equally weird that she had played the same sort of role with Tulip Fever.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> Well it kind of is a legitimate slight on Alicia truly. After all, in promoting the movie she talked a lot about feeling sympathetic for Isabel and finding her to be a compelling character. She didn't identify her as any sort of villian. Michael talked about Tom being honorable, and he was.  He didn't feel right about not reporting the baby, agreed to care for his wife, then confessed to the mother so she could search out her baby, and then took the fall. Michael understood Tom, but it seemed kind of strange to me that Alicia never seemed to acknowledge the problems with Isabel. Equally weird that she had played the same sort of role with Tulip Fever.


Alicia might be too stupid to understand that Isabel was a sociopath. As for tulip fever, she’d do any role for her boo, H.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Well it kind of is a legitimate slight on Alicia truly. After all, in promoting the movie she talked a lot about feeling sympathetic for Isabel and finding her to be a compelling character. She didn't identify her as any sort of villian. Michael talked about Tom being honorable, and he was.  He didn't feel right about not reporting the baby, agreed to care for his wife, then confessed to the mother so she could search out her baby, and then took the fall. Michael understood Tom, but it seemed kind of strange to me that Alicia never seemed to acknowledge the problems with Isabel. Equally weird that she had played the same sort of role with Tulip Fever.


Seems to me from your observations that you are not very aware of the fall out of mis carriage, isolation or mental health issues. Lucky you. Enjoy your bubble.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Seems to me from your observations that you are not very aware of the fall out of mis carriage, isolation or mental health issues. Lucky you. Enjoy your bubble.



I'm not the subject of the thread, Michael is.  As for my comments - many women suffer through miscarriages every year. They don't all go and kidnap babies.  Further, the baby's mother in the story was suffering through the loss of her husband and baby, and Isabel saw it as a-ok to let her go on suffering so she could be happy.
In truth, as the book really dives into, the primary motivation behind what Isabel does is not so much the plight of miscarriages, but what the impact of isolation does to a person. The previous lighthouse keeper and his wife had suffered as well. The idea was that being so isolated from the world seemed romantic, but takes a toll on a person and causes them to do crazy things. I did not get the impression watching interviews about the movie that Alicia fully grasped that. Has nothing to do with my intelligence level or awareness of the world.


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Seems to me from your observations that you are not very aware of the fall out of mis carriage, isolation or mental health issues. Lucky you. Enjoy your bubble.


 “fall out of miscarriage”? Odd statement. Many women suffer through it and don’t go kidnapping children.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> I'm not the subject of the thread, Michael is.  As for my comments - many women suffer through miscarriages every year. They don't all go and kidnap babies.  Further, the baby's mother in the story was suffering through the loss of her husband and baby, and Isabel saw it as a-ok to let her go on suffering so she could be happy.
> In truth, as the book really dives into, the primary motivation behind what Isabel does is not so much the plight of miscarriages, but what the impact of isolation does to a person. The previous lighthouse keeper and his wife had suffered as well. The idea was that being so isolated from the world seemed romantic, but takes a toll on a person and causes them to do crazy things. I did not get the impression watching interviews about the movie that Alicia fully grasped that. Has nothing to do with my intelligence level or awareness of the world.


It was not a reply about your intelligence. It was pointing out  that the empathy an actress showed toward a fictional character in order to portray the role may well be influenced by personal experience or understanding. 
I think it best if I completely ignore your comments from now on. As your DMs to me clearly demonstrate you do have personal issues with me. This is my down time and I really don’t need your negativity n it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think there are better ways for an actor to be empathetic towards a character who does wrong.  I think a great example of that is the way that Michael talks about developing Epps in 12 Years a Slave.  He talked about how he and Steve talked extensively about what would lead a man to act like Epps - the boredom of being on the plantation all day, the isolation, not feeling like he accomplished anything. But he still talked about how horrible his actions were. That to me is an actor exhibiting empathy.  With Alicia, I didn't see the same.  I saw her takling about Isabel with admiration. Sure, feeling empathy for what she went through with the miscarriages is needed and a critical part of the story. But it would have been nice to see her be a little more clear in acknowledging how horrible it was to choose to keep a mother from her child.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> “fall out of miscarriage”? Odd statement. Many women suffer through it and don’t go kidnapping children.


No I didn’t kidnap any children after mine. I was lucky enough to have a great support system. Unfortunately many couples don’t and suffer greatly for it. The fall out can encompass many day to day issues that can go totally unnoticed by some. Not something I’d wish on anyone. I find a bit of research is always good on such important issues .


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> No I didn’t kidnap any children after mine. I was lucky enough to have a great support system. Unfortunately many couples don’t and suffer greatly for it. The fall out can encompass many day to day issues that can go totally unnoticed by some. Not something I’d wish on anyone. I find a bit of research is always good on such important issues .


I am sorry to hear that. Glad to know that you had a good support system.


----------



## eserei27

I think as an actor, it is important to have empathy for the character that you are trying to portray. Otherwise, it would be very difficult to convincingly portray them as a human being rather than a monster. This is one of my favorite things about Michael's portrayal of Epps --> he showed that it was some monster who did these things, it was a human being. It shows that humans are capable of terrible actions. Sometimes we need to be shown that.

As far as Isabel goes, I think the book does a much better job of explaining her motivations. I think she was selfish from the beginning, and her complete isolation from anyone other than her husband reinforced that selfishness. Add that to the miscarriages she experiences, and you can start to see how she came to the decision that ultimately ruined the lives of many. I do not think this makes her a villain, but it does make her a mentally ill person. From the interviews I saw, it seems to me that Alicia seemed to feel the same way. She felt bad for Isabel as opposed to vilifying her.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I agree that the book does a better job of fully fleshing out Isabel as a character and exploring the complexities of her actions. I don't think she should have been portrayed as a total villian - the entire story is not that black and white. But my impression when I watched interviews with Alicia was that she approached it viewing Isabelle as justified in what she did because of what she'd gone through. I don't see it that way. While i think it explains what she does, it doesn't justify it. What bothered me about the film adaptation, AND the way that Alicia  - and MIchael for that matter - talked about the character was that she didn't seem to hold her accountable for the destruction she caused. It's not black and white, and i would have liked to have seen her talk more about how it was understandable that she was tempted as she was, but also horrible that a woman was robbed the chance to raise her baby after losing her husband ... and that she struggled to get her daughter to even WANT to be with her when they were reunited ... because of what Isabelle and Tom did.  In short, I guess what bothers me is that I saw a lack of empathy for what Hannah was put through.
Comparing that to the way Michael talks about Epps - he acknowledges the suffering that Epps put Solomon and Patsey (and others) through.  I didn't see that level of sympathy in the TLBO promotion for Hannah.


----------



## Just Askin

The Snowman-interview clip-Philippines
https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...hkNItqnwQn6crG9BwOfXfY5-LPrZIAqsyUlX97XiyrV9w


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> I guess what bothers me is that I saw a lack of empathy for what Hannah was put through.


I think the book did a much better job showing us Hannah's heart break. Perhaps because we spent more time with her in the book? That is one of the faults of this movie.


----------



## scarlet555

eserei27 said:


> I think the book did a much better job showing us Hannah's heart break. Perhaps because we spent more time with her in the book? That is one of the faults of this movie.


 Book always make more sense, a 2 hour movie has a hard time showing this, generally speaking.


----------



## LibbyRuth

scarlet555 said:


> Book always make more sense, a 2 hour movie has a hard time showing this, generally speaking.



Especially when the director is more interested in showing off his sweeping shots of sunsets and boats sailing with a large portion of that 2 hour time span than he is in telling the story.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> Especially when the director is more interested in showing off his sweeping shots of sunsets and boats sailing with a large portion of that 2 hour time span than he is in telling the story.



I really wanted to see Fassy in this movie, but somehow his wife's dull acting just put me off.  I find her too boring and maybe she isn't, it's just she doesn't match up with the hype that is-or was around her.  I think her hype is dying in the US anyways.   Thank goodness.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> I really wanted to see Fassy in this movie, but somehow his wife's dull acting just put me off.  I find her too boring and maybe she isn't, it's just she doesn't match up with the hype that is-or was around her.  I think her hype is dying in the US anyways.   Thank goodness.


Thank god for real.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> It was not a reply about your intelligence. It was pointing out  that the empathy an actress showed toward a fictional character in order to portray the role may well be influenced by personal experience or understanding.
> I think it best if I completely ignore your comments from now on. As your DMs to me clearly demonstrate you do have personal issues with me. This is my down time and I really don’t need your negativity n it.



Sad really that an actress feeling compassion for her character is turned into an attack on her integrity as a human being. The tendency to look for the bad and negative in people is not attractive.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Sad really that an actress feeling compassion for her character is turned into an attack on her integrity as a human being. The tendency to look for the bad and negative in people is not attractive.



Umm ...


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> Umm ...


haha, let me sum it up for you.... pot...kettle


----------



## eserei27




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael go kart racing at Praga Karts in Italy this morning:


----------



## eserei27

It’s official: I love the buzzcut!


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> It’s official: I love the buzzcut!


He looks good in anything, but I miss the waves.  
Did I read somewhere that he said that every so often he cuts off most of his hair to keep it healthy?  That may have come after the blond Prometheus hair.


----------



## Just Askin

*Thought I’d posted this last night...*


----------



## Just Askin

*From this morning..taken from original video : GoKartMagazine on FB*
*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

from abracing73 instagram


----------



## Just Askin

Src: PragaKart FB


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3893937
> View attachment 3893938
> 
> SrcragaKart FB



so gorgeous. that second picture is killing me!


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> so gorgeous. that second picture is killing me!


His Eyes


----------



## Esizzle

Wait why did he cut his hair?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Esizzle said:


> Wait why did he cut his hair?



Maybe it was damaged when a shoe was thrown at it, so he had to cut it all off.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> Maybe it was damaged when a shoe was thrown at it, so he had to cut it all off.


HAHAHAHAHHA!! He tried to question the Harvey relationship and BOOM shoe to the head.


----------



## Esizzle

This buzz cut reminds me of the good times back in 2012. I like.


----------



## Just Askin

*Long in the summer and short in the winter   *

*


*


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> *Long in the summer and short in the winter.  *



Don't most people do the opposite?


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Don't most people do the opposite?


Wow...you’re  so quick.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3894098
> View attachment 3894099
> View attachment 3894100
> View attachment 3894101


HOLY HELL!!!
the things this man does to me...


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> HOLY HELL!!!
> the things this man does to me...


I know. And I have soooooo much work to do right now!  I must be strong and step away from the Michael...


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> I know. And I have soooooo much work to do right now! I must be strong and step away from the Michael...


same here. I'm in the middle of my work day. had a little break, looked at pics, and now I can't stop. Damn you Michael Fassbender!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> same here. I'm in the middle of my work day. had a little break, looked at pics, and now I can't stop. Damn you Michael Fassbender!



Have a quick look every now and then.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Long in the summer and short in the winter   *
> 
> *
> View attachment 3894093
> View attachment 3894094
> *



He looks SO much better here imo!


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Maybe it was damaged when a shoe was thrown at it, so he had to cut it all off.


Ahhh ... there you are.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Ahhh ... there you are.


I will not be ignored Dan.
I won't.  Not because I'm a crazy woman who would boil a bunny.  Just because what I say is insightful and amusing, so even when people say they are putting me on ignore, they don't. 
Hey!  Maybe they should do a remake of Fatal Attraction starring Michael. He'd be good in that role.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

source: https://www.facebook.com/formulakfactory/


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 3894243
> 
> source: https://www.facebook.com/formulakfactory/



No shortage of pics from today! 

Still don’t like his (lack of) hair though - hope Alicia makes him wear one of his caps until it’s grown!


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> I will not be ignored Dan.
> I won't.  Not because I'm a crazy woman who would boil a bunny.  Just because what I say is insightful and amusing, so even when people say they are putting me on ignore, they don't.
> Hey!  Maybe they should do a remake of Fatal Attraction starring Michael. He'd be good in that role.


Wouldn’t want anyone to feel neglected. Insightful and amusing...ok. Goood jooooob


----------



## Esizzle

I like that he is living his life away from the pet beaver


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

Is that photo shopped?


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Is that photo shopped?



Only in your head [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> Is that photo shopped?


Bahahahaahahaha. I literally loled


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3894304


You are so talented; I’m jealous!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3894304



Love it - his wedding ring proudly worn for the world to see [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

That ring looks so perfect nestled on Michael’s wedding finger. I can see how it could be mistaken for photo shop. No...it really does just look that good


----------



## Esizzle

Does he take his ring off when he is having fun with other ladies when the pet beaver isnt around? Or does he keep it on? Wonder if thats his kink.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He looks so well and I love it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You are so talented; I’m jealous!


I agree!  That's why I asked about the photo shopping!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You are so talented; I’m jealous!


*Thank You. A pleasure when the subject is this good...*
*

*


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> That ring looks so perfect nestled on Michael’s wedding finger. I can see how it could be mistaken for photo shop. No...it really does just look that good



No silly, i meant the circle!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LibbyRuth said:


> I agree!  That's why I asked about the photo shopping!


I’m afraid you misunderstood or perhaps I should have been clearer. I admire her gif making skills, and I never for one second thought anything was photoshopped. It isn’t necessary.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Thank You. A pleasure when the subject is this good...*
> *
> View attachment 3894319
> *



So much in love [emoji177][emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> I like that he is living his life away from the pet beaver



How do you know?


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> How do you know?


Because when the pet beaver is around she makes sure to get herself pictured next to Mike. Gotta try to stay relevant.


----------



## Just Askin

*More pics from today*

*









*

*Src: 嗨Q电影  on weibo*


----------



## eserei27

A beanie too?! He’s hitting all my kinks today!


----------



## readingnook

everything suddenly made sense to me.  ah well.


----------



## readingnook

my flippant comment is - I don't like his hair.  there's nothing to grab.


----------



## Just Askin

*But he just looks sooo yummy  *
*

*


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He’s still wearing that necklace too!


----------



## readingnook

Ok he looks good, he looks happy and he also looks like he may have gained a few pounds.  And his ring is shiny and is gleaming like a beacon (I saw what you did there).  His wife will just have to grab onto something else other than hair.


----------



## gracekelly

have not looked at this thread in a while.  I see the meanness is still here.


----------



## eserei27

Some more pics from yesterday. Sorry if some of them are repeats.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

I'm super jealous of all of you Londoners because you have the chance to attend this: 
We Dare to Fail: 15 Years of LSFF, which will include "Man on a Motorcycle," the one thing Michael Fassbender has done that I have never see. Filmmakers will be in attendance. Go, and report back!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I'm super jealous of all of you Londoners because you have the chance to attend this:
> We Dare to Fail: 15 Years of LSFF, which will include "Man on a Motorcycle," the one thing Michael Fassbender has done that I have never see. Filmmakers will be in attendance. Go, and report back!


With pleasure. Ticket booked.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Thanks to JA for sharing such gorgeous go kart pics.


----------



## Just Askin

I love how happy he looks. What a wonderful year he has had.


----------



## threadbender

I haven't been on this thread in awhile. I know I asked before but I still do not understand the hatred for Alicia. Has she done something horrible? I mean, besides marrying Michael Fassbender? I just don't get the palpable hostility towards her. I can't imagine hating someone, especially a person I do not know, this much. Too much energy. shrug.


----------



## Just Askin

carlpsmom said:


> I haven't been on this thread in awhile. I know I asked before but I still do not understand the hatred for Alicia. Has she done something horrible? I mean, besides marrying Michael Fassbender? I just don't get the palpable hostility towards her. I can't imagine hating someone, especially a person I do not know, this much. Too much energy. shrug.


I think if you check other threads things will become clear. I don’t think the hostility towards Alicia is genuine. I believe the hostility is actually aimed at some of us members...especially the ones on a certain side of the pond who are happy Michael is happy.  The change in demeanour from thread to thread is unnerving. I agree it’s an awful thing to carry so much negativity around. Hopefully a recent engagement announcement will at least dispel some of that if not act as a distraction.


----------



## Esizzle

Ding ding ding!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

carlpsmom said:


> I haven't been on this thread in awhile. I know I asked before but I still do not understand the hatred for Alicia. Has she done something horrible? I mean, besides marrying Michael Fassbender? I just don't get the palpable hostility towards her. I can't imagine hating someone, especially a person I do not know, this much. Too much energy. shrug.




I know, most of us here have pondered the same question for nearly 3 years too. Since Alicia has done absolutely nothing horrible and is the target of such malicious spite I can only draw my own conclusions. 

Nobody outside of Michael’s fandom seems to have any issues at all with Alicia, if they dislike her they keep it to themselves and don’t expend energy trashing her 24/7. It is only since she stole Michael’s heart that these “fans” of Michael started their campaign against her. So, on this basis, I think it’s fair to assume that the trigger for this hostility is very heavily linked to Michael. 

Reading between the lines I think there are three main drivers: 
1) Extreme annoyance for some that they completely misread the seriousness of her relationship with Michael from the outset, and as time went by and it became obvious she was “the one” for him. This annoyance intensified as the months and years progressed and those of us who correctly recognised just how much Michael is in love with Alicia and are happy for him/them were relentlessly challenged or ridiculed. This resulted in egg on faces when Michael married Alicia and probably incentivised the continued campaign. 

2) Jealousy - either of Alicia’s accomplishments or for being the love of Michael’s life and now his wife.

3) Alicia doesn’t fit the desired profile that some demanded of Michael’s wife; strange but true... some people actually think they know better than Michael the appearance and type of woman he wants and needs to make him happy. 

The reactions to Michael and Alicia’s marriage have included “disappointment” that he dared to make life choices they didn’t approve of (some long time bloggers have ceased to operate!) to outright fury, some outlets have turned on Michael too and relentlessly trash him as well as Alicia! 

It’s all very unnecessary and unpleasant and I can only hope these people come to terms with Michael being a married man with changed priorities. Until then we just have to see it for what it is and ignore as much as possible.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks to JA for sharing such gorgeous go kart pics.



Yeah - thanks JA - even though I find his hair “unfortunate” atm! I know it will grow back soon though [emoji3]


----------



## LibbyRuth

This may belong on the Alicia thread instead of the Michael thread, but in all honesty I think a key reason you don’t see a lot of negativity surrounding Alicia outside of the Michael fandom is that most people just don’t know who she is. People don’t have negative opinions of people the are not aware of. I have no idea who the member of the House of Parliament from Sussex is - and I feel no emotions negative nor positive for that person.
It does make me giggle a bit though to see how negative people go lamenting the negativity.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> This may belong on the Alicia thread instead of the Michael thread, but in all honesty I think a key reason you don’t see a lot of negativity surrounding Alicia outside of the Michael fandom is that most people just don’t know who she is. People don’t have negative opinions of people the are not aware of. I have no idea who the member of the House of Parliament from Sussex is - and I feel no emotions negative nor positive for that person.
> It does make me giggle a bit though to see how negative people go lamenting the negativity.



Nobody is claiming Alicia is super well known and she’s probably less well known in the USA than Europe. Not withstanding that, check her mentions on twitter or posts on IG and there are plenty of people enamoured of her and none of the bile she attracts from Michael’s fans. 

Not sure why you’re claiming it’s negative people lamenting negativity? The opposite is true. 

There is no MP for Sussex, btw, it’s a county containing many constituencies.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Nobody is claiming Alicia is super well known and she’s probably less well known in the USA than Europe. Not withstanding that, check her mentions on twitter or posts on IG and there are plenty of people enamoured of her and none of the bile she attracts from Michael’s fans.
> 
> Not sure why you’re claiming it’s negative people lamenting negativity? The opposite is true.
> 
> There is no MP for Sussex, btw, it’s a county containing many constituencies.



Well sure, bots can do an effective job of upping the mentions on social media. And that can be effective in convincing a small fan base they are not alone. But it doesn’t translate into more fans, r even bigger box office as evidenced by Tulip Fever and The Snowman. So what’s the point really?


----------



## Hackensack

carlpsmom said:


> I haven't been on this thread in awhile. I know I asked before but I still do not understand the hatred for Alicia. Has she done something horrible? I mean, besides marrying Michael Fassbender? I just don't get the palpable hostility towards her. I can't imagine hating someone, especially a person I do not know, this much. Too much energy. shrug.



I think another problem is the refusal to recognize that people move on, grow, and change in their lives.  Whatever image some people want for Michael--drinking, banging everything sight, raising hell--is evidently not what he is, or perhaps what he ever was.  (The "wreck the sweet shop" remark, probably semi-joking, has had a long life.)  The denials about the seriousness of the relationship with Alicia have been strong and rather elaborate.  For example when they were first photographed posing together (as opposed to pap shots) at the time of the Cannes film festival, the photo was explained online by the fantastical story that he had had an encounter with a PA or someone in a closet, that Alicia had found out, and that this photo was his "punishment"; an anon claimed to have been in the hotel room next to theirs, and heard the whole argument.  (They were obviously staying in a Motel 6.) Throughout the relationship, the strong evidence that there is a relationship has been explained away by these crazy stories and conveniently placed "anons," or by blinds, and I'm sure that for some people it is hard pull themselves out of the delusional state in which Alicia is a scheming, evil person.


----------



## Esizzle

Wonder how many sweatshops were wrecked on his Italian singles vacation. Keep having fun Michael nothing can stop you.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Ding ding ding!!!


I’m lost! Was this supposed to mean something specific in regards to Michael?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I think another problem is the refusal to recognize that people move on, grow, and change in their lives.  Whatever image some people want for Michael--drinking, banging everything sight, raising hell--is evidently not what he is, or perhaps what he ever was.  (The "wreck the sweet shop" remark, probably semi-joking, has had a long life.)  The denials about the seriousness of the relationship with Alicia have been strong and rather elaborate.  For example when they were first photographed posing together (as opposed to pap shots) at the time of the Cannes film festival, the photo was explained online by the fantastical story that he had had an encounter with a PA or someone in a closet, that Alicia had found out, and that this photo was his "punishment"; an anon claimed to have been in the hotel room next to theirs, and heard the whole argument.  (They were obviously staying in a Motel 6.) Throughout the relationship, the strong evidence that there is a relationship has been explained away by these crazy stories and conveniently placed "anons," or by blinds, and I'm sure that for some people it is hard pull themselves out of the delusional state in which Alicia is a scheming, evil person.



Totally agree. And still it continues.... nasty thoughts please nasty minds I suppose.... 

I notice a couple of neutral/casual members checked in here recently and weren’t impressed with the ongoing meanness and trashing of Alicia being perpetuated by one or two people.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> Well sure, bots can do an effective job of upping the mentions on social media. And that can be effective in convincing a small fan base they are not alone. But it doesn’t translate into more fans, r even bigger box office as evidenced by Tulip Fever and The Snowman. So what’s the point really?



Naturally you would decide anybody who speaks favourably of Alicia on social media is a bot, just to fit your narrative. Nice try but it doesn’t wash. 

She doesn’t need a massive fan base and I’m not sure she’s ever sought one either. Like Michael she prefers to live an ordinary life away from work in relative anonymity. They want to be recognised for the quality of their work, not as individuals.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I’m lost! Was this supposed to mean something specific in regards to Michael?



Lol - I wouldn’t bother enquiring... it’s not exactly profound [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Esizzle

Hey has Michael ever had any pets? Growing up or as an adult? It’s is *awkward* to not know?


----------



## eserei27

I think part of the problem from the beginning is that people who don't like Alicia or are indifferent towards her, for whatever reason, have been called jealous and have been told they must not really be fans of Michael because of this fact. Alicia Vikander has never been cruel to me, or done anything offensive as far as I can tell, but I cannot say the same about some of her fans.

I do realize that some "anti-Alicia" fans have also been very cruel and offensive. The coin has two sides.


----------



## Esizzle

Hey how is the world most loving couple new thread going so far? I though Michael and Alicia have a legion of fans but all I see is the same 3-4 people saying the same things as on the individual threads. Seems a bit boring. I’ll come in there and liven things up a bit!! Hold on!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> I think part of the problem from the beginning is that people who don't like Alicia or are indifferent towards her, for whatever reason, have been called jealous and have been told they must not really be fans of Michael because of this fact. Alicia Vikander has never been cruel to me, or done anything offensive as far as I can tell, but I cannot say the same about some of her fans.
> 
> I do realize that some "anti-Alicia" fans have also been very cruel and offensive. The coin has two sides.


Who’s been cruel and offensive to you? That’s unacceptable.


----------



## Esizzle

Do fake tan and unblended extensions count as cruel and offensive to look at? Not sure.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I think part of the problem from the beginning is that people who don't like Alicia or are indifferent towards her, for whatever reason, have been called jealous and have been told they must not really be fans of Michael because of this fact. Alicia Vikander has never been cruel to me, or done anything offensive as far as I can tell, but I cannot say the same about some of her fans.
> 
> I do realize that some "anti-Alicia" fans have also been very cruel and offensive. The coin has two sides.


In all fairness, if that is how you see it, I think you must have missed masses of comments posted by the same few posters over the last 18 months or so. Quite honestly they have been disgusting . They have not only slated Alicia in every way possible but have also turned personal towards other members. On top of that the nasty comments have over spilled and lead to heavy unwarranted slanderous attacks on Michael. So then when some of us try to address these comments we are being mean. Really? I think not. We are being decent people who have been flabbergasted at the level of maliciousness focused on Michael’s then partner, now wife. Last year Sept/Oct are pretty good examples. That period even saw England on the target list. Really derogatory terms used about England and it citizens. And then we get “your so anti American”. No we are anti ar*e hole regardless of your address.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Hey how is the world most loving couple new thread going so far? I though Michael and Alicia have a legion of fans but all I see is the same 3-4 people saying the same things as on the individual threads. Seems a bit boring. I’ll come in there and liven things up a bit!! Hold on!


Why would you do that? Has the Harry thread dried up or something. Please don’t let us get in the way of the incessant Meg worshipping over their. I read how people love Meg and love England . Strange cos last year England was being hated on.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I think part of the problem from the beginning is that people who don't like Alicia or are indifferent towards her, for whatever reason, have been called jealous and have been told they must not really be fans of Michael because of this fact. Alicia Vikander has never been cruel to me, or done anything offensive as far as I can tell, but I cannot say the same about some of her fans.
> 
> I do realize that some "anti-Alicia" fans have also been very cruel and offensive. The coin has two sides.



 I don’t think it’s true that people who don’t like Alicia have been told they aren’t fans of Michael, although I have questioned how people can call themselves fans and be so spiteful towards the woman he loves and begrudge his happiness (not you btw, but they exist) It’s possible there are some who are jealous but by no means all. As I said in an earlier post it’s difficult to conceive why she is reviled to such an extent when she’s done absolutely nothing wrong and the hatred only started when Michael fell in love with her. 

I’m not aware of any Alicia fans being cruel or offensive, and they most certainly don’t trash Michael. Have you checked out her thread?. Can you provide some examples? 

Any perusal of either thread will demonstrate the cruelty and offensiveness is one way traffic.


----------



## scarlet555

I Don’t mind Meg bc there’s isn’t any fake hype for anyone to like her incredible acting skills on ‘suits’ and her incredible beauty when she walks into a room.  

Didn’t know people hated england... last year.
Can that even be a general statement?


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Wonder how many sweatshops were wrecked on his Italian singles vacation. Keep having fun Michael nothing can stop you.


I’d be really interested to hear what others think of this post for instance, insinuating that Michael, who has been married for less than 2 months, is off sleeping around. Is this the sort of comment that does it for some?


----------



## Just Askin

scarlet555 said:


> I Don’t mind Meg bc there’s isn’t any fake hype for anyone to like her incredible acting skills on ‘suits’ and her incredible beauty when she walks into a room.
> 
> Didn’t know people hated england... last year.
> Can that even be a general statement?


Think your on the wrong thread. How is that connected to Michael?


----------



## scarlet555

People... there are rumors he is meeting other ladies and this is a gossip thread, just a reminder.  Why won’t you let posters say what they hear?   Why are you inviting people to attack the poster?


----------



## eserei27

As I said, there have been people who are pro-Alicia and people who are anti-Alicia who have been mean. This has been ugly on both sides. If you can't see that, it seems you may be willfully ignoring it.

As far as the anti-American thing, I do see that a lot. Films get poor reviews, it's because American reviewers don't understand them. Films have poor U.S. openings, it's because Americans are too stupid to appreciate great art. Americans are shallow and "obsessed with celebrity" even though we're all currently on a celebrity gossip site. I've even seen it claimed that our desire for white, healthy teeth is "weird." I'm sorry, but since when is good dental health a negative attribute?

Of course the American bashing is not limited to this site. I realize our president has not done us any favors in that regard, but the majority of us didn't even vote for him.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Who’s been cruel and offensive to you? That’s unacceptable.


It is unacceptable, but I'm over it and don't feel any need to name names.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

OMG, I cannot stop laughing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Why would you do that? Has the Harry thread dried up or something. Please don’t let us get in the way of the incessant Meg worshipping over their. I read how people love Meg and love England . Strange cos last year England was being hated on.



Yes, it’s strange how last year we were reading on here that England was sh*tty, had sh*tty weather and sh*tty people and the same person is now waxing lyrical about loving England and even talking about how they’d love to live here! What a volte-face! 

Michael and Alicia’s joint thread will fare just fine regardless of any nasty intrusions. It will endure just like their love [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> It is unacceptable, but I'm over it and don't feel any need to name names.


I didn’t think you would. No one here that is a fan of Michael and Alicia has been mean to anyone as far as I can tell. In heated arguments, we can defend our positions passionately, using our words, but I’ve never seen offensiveness let alone cruelty. What could have been so cruel? We can’t possibly kill someone’s cat. And the “both sides” sound like a ***** excuse. Apologies for the political reference.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I didn’t think you would. No one here that is a fan of Michael and Alicia has been mean to anyone as far as I can tell.


1) I didn't say it was here
2) and you're right; I'm too classy to call people out and drudge up things from the past that don't matter anymore. thanks for realizing that.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> As I said, there have been people who are pro-Alicia and people who are anti-Alicia who have been mean. This has been ugly on both sides. If you can't see that, it seems you may be willfully ignoring it.
> 
> As far as the anti-American thing, I do see that a lot. Films get poor reviews, it's because American reviews don't understand them. Films have poor U.S. openings, it's because Americans are too stupid to appreciate great art. Americans are shallow and "obsessed with celebrity" even though we're all currently on a celebrity gossip site. I've even seen it claimed that our desire for white, healthy teeth is "weird." I'm sorry, but since when is good dental health a negative attribute?
> 
> Of course the American bashing is not limited to this site. I realize our president has not done us any favors in that regard, but the majority of us didn't even vote for him.


I’m sorry but I have to disagree. Did you read any of what I wrote about the intensity of maliciousness that has been focussed on both Alicia and Michael. Someone definitely is being wilfully ignorant if they believe it’s harmless banter. It is disgusting. I can’t believe it’s acceptable to some people to see those things written and not become livid. 
As regards the anti American thing.....I do remember pulling someone that was making fun of his teeth. They had their opinion as I had mine. But again I suppose only there’s was valid right? Even though , in essence they where “body shaming”...not the right false shade of teeth...not good to be natural. Then again it was coming from a dental worker and I suppose we all have bills to pay...who cares how it leaves people viewing themselve, right? 
People have been blinded by their  dislike for Michael’s wife trashing him in the process. 
If defending Michael and calling out the BS makes me and a few others the bad guys...it’s worth taking the blows for. That’s not just as a fan but as a decent human.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> And the “both sides” sound like a ***** excuse.


If you're actually comparing me saying both sides of the fandom can be annoying and mean to ***** defending actual Nazis, then that is something I actually do find offensive. And a very poor comparison.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> It is unacceptable, but I'm over it and don't feel any need to name names.



But we’ve seen no evidence of it, how can we accept what you say without it? Show us just one post where Alicia fans have been cruel and offensive towards her or Michael or their relationship. Defending her or ourselves against an onslaught is not unacceptable. 

I can’t believe that anyone can reasonably justify the vilification of Alicia, and to a lesser extent Michael, that’s been ongoing over the past 2+ years.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Did you read any of what I wrote about the intensity of maliciousness that has been focussed on both Alicia and Michael.


As I have said on multiple occasions, I agree that this is offensive. I don't engage in it, and I've told people who try to engage me in that way exactly how I feel about it.


----------



## Just Askin

scarlet555 said:


> People... there are rumors he is meeting other ladies and this is a gossip thread, just a reminder.  Why won’t you let posters say what they hear?   Why are you inviting people to attack the poster?


Only the mods can stop comments. How is anyone stopping people from posting what they hear? Why do we have to agree!


----------



## Esizzle

Harry thread is lively and going. The M+A joint thread is dry af. I’m going to come by and liven it up. I post in multiple celeb threads in the forum so I will find time for Fake tan and sweet shop wrecker thread too.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> 1) I didn't say it was here
> 2) and you're right; I'm too classy to call people out and drudge up things from the past that don't matter anymore. thanks for realizing that.


Well, perhaps you should be more clear and say so instead of leaving that strong accusation hanging out there. I don’t know about classy...and if it doesn’t matter why are you bringing it up?

You see, now you you are going to start calling me cruel because you make statements and are upset when you’re challenged.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Show us just one post where Alicia fans have been cruel and offensive towards her or Michael or their relationship.


It's not their treatment of Michael, Alicia, or their relationship that I find offensive (most love all three). As I have mentioned multiple times, it's their treatment of other fans that is offensive. You don't have to believe. I don't care. I know what I've seen. If I brought over comments to highlight my argument, people would still not believe me. We all have different perspectives. 



pearlyqueen said:


> I can’t believe that anyone can reasonably justify the vilification of Alicia, and to a lesser extent Michael, that’s been ongoing over the past 2+ years.


I do not justify it and have not participated in it.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You see, now you you are going to start calling me cruel because you make statements and are upset when you’re challenged.


pretty sure I've never done that, but okay.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> If you're actually comparing me saying both sides of the fandom can be annoying and mean to ***** defending actual Nazis, then that is something I actually do find offensive. And a very poor comparison.


It’s not on the same scale, you are right, but the thought process is the same.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> People... there are rumors he is meeting other ladies and this is a gossip thread, just a reminder.  Why won’t you let posters say what they hear?   Why are you inviting people to attack the poster?


Rumors of meeting ladies and doing some wrecking on the g spot. He’s good at that. And a little ring isn’t going to stop him lol.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> As I have said on multiple occasions, I agree that this is offensive. I don't engage in it, and I've told people who try to engage me in that way exactly how I feel about it.


But you’re then turning around and saying that those of us that call out these comments are nasty. Very few of the comments made about Alicia (some cases Michael too)  would be acceptable in the real world so why are they ok here?


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s not on the same scale, you are right, but the thought process is the same.


I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Only the mods can stop comments. How is anyone stopping people from posting what they hear? Why do we have to agree!



Aren’t there always “rumours” about Michael created by the same few people, God knows how many over the past three years, they are always bs and often laughable. Anyone can start a rumour and don’t some people revel in it, especially on tumblr. 
I heard a rumour that Alex Skarsgard is a secret drag queen, no idea if it’s true and I wouldn’t seek to mock him if it were. I don’t care either way. Live and let live I say!


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> But you’re then turning around and saying that those of us that call out these comments are nasty.


Where have I ever said that? There's nothing wrong with defending Michael. I do it myself. And I've even had reason to defend Alicia on occasion. But there is a difference between defending your viewpoint and telling other fans that they're not real fans, or that they're delusional, or stupid, or jealous, or a million other things.


----------



## Just Askin

Eww some people need to visit some other type of sites. I hope their idols can show better social etiquette or they’ll be out on their ear before long, Princess or not.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> I couldn't disagree more.


Let me be more clear. People that hate Alicia are offensive to her and Michael, not to mention the posters who admire both, but your inclination is to say, well the other side is offensive too and cruel. When I asked for an example, you are too classy to name names, and you don’t care even though you brought it up in the first place.

Hand shake. Agree to disagree.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> It's not their treatment of Michael, Alicia, or their relationship that I find offensive (most love all three). As I have mentioned multiple times, it's their treatment of other fans that is offensive. You don't have to believe. I don't care. I know what I've seen. If I brought over comments to highlight my argument, people would still not believe me. We all have different perspectives.
> 
> 
> I do not justify it and have not participated in it.



I didn’t say you had participated in it, but correct me if I’m wrong here, you haven’t objected to it either.

I don’t know what the treatment of other fans is that you refer to, and as you won’t specify it will have to remain a mystery.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> I didn’t say you had participated in it, but correct me if I’m wrong here, you haven’t objected to it either.


You are incorrect. I've written posts on my tumblr about the treatment of both Alicia and Michael. With Alicia in particular, I've written how disgusting it is that some people think it's a joke that she may have been abused by Weinstein, or that she was complicit in it. Just because I haven't said it here doesn't mean I haven't said it.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> I don’t know what the treatment of other fans is that you refer to, and as you won’t specify it will have to remain a mystery.


If you can't see it in your own thread, no amount of me posting it from elsewhere will convince you. 

So I guess I have said now that I've see it in this thread.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Where have I ever said that? There's nothing wrong with defending Michael. I do it myself. And I've even had reason to defend Alicia on occasion. But there is a difference between defending your viewpoint and telling other fans that they're not real fans, or that they're delusional, or stupid, or jealous, or a million other things.


Hold up...who’s on here has said any of that stuff when answering a decent comment. Cos I’m sure you’re not defending those who appear here just to antagonise other posters. You really can’t see that’s what’s happening?  Do you actually read it as them just having a dislike for Alicia? You aren’t keen on Alicia but I’ve never heard you say stuff like I’ve frequently read on here. There’s a big fan on another blog that can’t stand Alicia, she just chooses not to post a single picture of Alicia, even going as far as to crop her out of couple photos. Another big Michael  blogger has just stopped posting since he got married. Both of these posters are prominent Michael fans but other than an odd rant by the latter both have behaved with respect towards Michael, decent people. The names Alicia has been called on here is just not healthy. The slander aimed at Michael just to get a rise out of other members...what can I say...I have no idea how people can do that. 
Anyway, its been good to be able to have a sensible if somewhat disagreeable discussion on here for a change.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Cos I’m sure you’re not defending those who appear here just to antagonise other posters. You really can’t see that’s what’s happening? Do you actually read it as them just having a dislike for Alicia?


I agree that there are comments on this site that are specifically meant to upset other posters. I do see that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> If you can't see it in your own thread, no amount of me posting it from elsewhere will convince you.
> 
> So I guess I have said now that I've see it in this thread.



I’m not that interested in elsewhere; I know there is even more vile stuff posted about Michael and Alicia elsewhere and offensive behaviour.

I haven’t seen any cruel or offensive behaviour here except by those who make it their mission to trash Alicia/Michael/their relationship.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> You are incorrect. I've written posts on my tumblr about the treatment of both Alicia and Michael. With Alicia in particular, I've written how disgusting it is that some people think it's a joke that she may have been abused by Weinstein, or that she was complicit in it. Just because I haven't said it here doesn't mean I haven't said it.



I don’t read your tumblr, I tend to avoid tumblr for obvious reasons!

I’m glad to hear you have objected to the disgusting stuff written about Alicia and Michael there and commend you for it. Although I don’t understand why you don’t object to it here as well so that members here know what you think?


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


>



The buzz cut is growing on me.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Naturally you would decide anybody who speaks favourably of Alicia on social media is a bot, just to fit your narrative. Nice try but it doesn’t wash.
> 
> She doesn’t need a massive fan base and I’m not sure she’s ever sought one either. Like Michael she prefers to live an ordinary life away from work in relative anonymity. They want to be recognised for the quality of their work, not as individuals.


I’m more than happy to explain what I mean - you don’t need to decide it in my behalf. I don’t think anyone who says positive things about Alicia are bots. I think when the same positive post is posted over and over and over, it’s a bot. You cited quantity I was responding on quantity.



eserei27 said:


> I think part of the problem from the beginning is that people who don't like Alicia or are indifferent towards her, for whatever reason, have been called jealous and have been told they must not really be fans of Michael because of this fact. Alicia Vikander has never been cruel to me, or done anything offensive as far as I can tell, but I cannot say the same about some of her fans.
> 
> I do realize that some "anti-Alicia" fans have also been very cruel and offensive. The coin has two sides.


Bingo!


pearlyqueen said:


> I don’t think it’s true that people who don’t like Alicia have been told they aren’t fans of Michael, although I have questioned how people can call themselves fans and be so spiteful towards the woman he loves and begrudge his happiness (not you btw, but they exist) It’s possible there are some who are jealous but by no means all. As I said in an earlier post it’s difficult to conceive why she is reviled to such an extent when she’s done absolutely nothing wrong and the hatred only started when Michael fell in love with her.
> 
> I’m not aware of any Alicia fans being cruel or offensive, and they most certainly don’t trash Michael. Have you checked out her thread?. Can you provide some examples?
> 
> Any perusal of either thread will demonstrate the cruelty and offensiveness is one way traffic.



I think the disconnect in this discussion is that you don’t realize that the behavior you say you’ve engaged in “I have questioned how people can call themselves fans and be so spiteful towards the woman he loves and begrudge his happiness” is exactly what is being referred to in saying people not a fan of Alicia are not fans of Michael. Some people are fans because they love his movies, or love that he promotes Ferrari, or are X-men fanatics etc. not every fan of an actor cares about that actors personal life. An Xmen fan who hated the most recent Jason Bourne movie can love Michael and hate Alicia. It’s not about jealousy, it’s about differing film taste. You admit that you’ve questioned that so you are one being referenced at begrudging Michael fans who don’t like Alicia. I don’t understand how you can deny something happens then admit to doing it. Huge disconnect!



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Let me be more clear. People that hate Alicia are offensive to her and Michael, not to mention the posters who admire both, but your inclination is to say, well the other side is offensive too and cruel. When I asked for an example, you are too classy to name names, and you don’t care even though you brought it up in the first place.
> 
> Hand shake. Agree to disagree.



What is the source for believing Michael and Alicia are offended by people who hate Alicia? I’ve heard both say they don’t engage in social media or spend a lot of time monitoring comments about them because they are not driven by it. Are you assuming this sentiment on them because you want it to be that way or would react that way yourself? Because that’s a far cry from them actually feeling that way. As for other fans being offended - some people enjoy being offended and that’s cool. But I think it’s a bit arrogant to believe others should hold the same opinions they do. Different people respond differently to different films and actors which is why we get so much variety. A person who expects everyone to live what they love will live in a state of constant disappointment.


Lastly, in response to requests for examples of Alicia fans being unkind to non like minded people I’d offer this example - within my first few days posting here, there were posts questioning the legitimacy of who I was, apparently suggesting I was some other poster. What was the kind and welcoming motivation in that whole thing? I will own cracking jokes about Michael and Alicia. I’ve also commented on finding it strange that they are apart so often so early in their marriage. That’s far from cruelly attacking them. So where is the justification in trying so hard to delegitimize me?


----------



## Esizzle

Thanks for reading my posts on other threads. I’m so popular lol.  I visited Bath and loved it and would love to live in a little cottage there. In my dreams. Not in real life. I split my time between the States and SA. Like to visit Europe but not interested in living there full time.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t mean to be rude, but why do you bother answering if you don’t understand the basic argument being made? Your answer to my post doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t mean to be rude, but why do you bother answering if you don’t understand the basic argument being made? Your answer to my post doesn’t make any sense.


Who are you directing this to?


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Thanks for reading my posts on other threads. I’m so popular lol.  I visited Bath and loved it and would love to live in a little cottage there. In my dreams. Not in real life. I split my time between the States and SA. Like to visit Europe but not interested in living there full time.


I always knew you were a STAR !!! 
Hee, Hee!!!

I want to know why he did NOT go to the Snowman premiere.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LibbyRuth said:


> Who are you directing this to?


You. Your post is too long so I didn’t feel like quoting.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I’m more than happy to explain what I mean - you don’t need to decide it in my behalf. I don’t think anyone who says positive things about Alicia are bots. I think when the same positive post is posted over and over and over, it’s a bot. You cited quantity I was responding on quantity.
> 
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> 
> I think the disconnect in this discussion is that you don’t realize that the behavior you say you’ve engaged in “I have questioned how people can call themselves fans and be so spiteful towards the woman he loves and begrudge his happiness” is exactly what is being referred to in saying people not a fan of Alicia are not fans of Michael. Some people are fans because they love his movies, or love that he promotes Ferrari, or are X-men fanatics etc. not every fan of an actor cares about that actors personal life. An Xmen fan who hated the most recent Jason Bourne movie can love Michael and hate Alicia. It’s not about jealousy, it’s about differing film taste. You admit that you’ve questioned that so you are one being referenced at begrudging Michael fans who don’t like Alicia. I don’t understand how you can deny something happens then admit to doing it. Huge disconnect!
> 
> 
> 
> What is the source for believing Michael and Alicia are offended by people who hate Alicia? I’ve heard both say they don’t engage in social media or spend a lot of time monitoring comments about them because they are not driven by it. Are you assuming this sentiment on them because you want it to be that way or would react that way yourself? Because that’s a far cry from them actually feeling that way. As for other fans being offended - some people enjoy being offended and that’s cool. But I think it’s a bit arrogant to believe others should hold the same opinions they do. Different people respond differently to different films and actors which is why we get so much variety. A person who expects everyone to live what they love will live in a state of constant disappointment.
> 
> 
> Lastly, in response to requests for examples of Alicia fans being unkind to non like minded people I’d offer this example - within my first few days posting here, there were posts questioning the legitimacy of who I was, apparently suggesting I was some other poster. What was the kind and welcoming motivation in that whole thing? I will own cracking jokes about Michael and Alicia. I’ve also commented on finding it strange that they are apart so often so early in their marriage. That’s far from cruelly attacking them. So where is the justification in trying so hard to delegitimize me?



From reading your post I’d say you have completely misunderstood what I’ve said on several issues, or have chosen to misrepresent it. 

I don’t think we have much in common tbh and have very different views on what constitutes offensive and non offensive behaviour.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mchris55 said:


> I always knew you were a STAR !!!
> Hee, Hee!!!
> 
> I want to know why he did NOT go to the Snowman premiere.



Because he was getting married.


----------



## mchris55

YAWN!!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Because he was getting married.


Hilarious. Back to basics.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You. Your post is too long so I didn’t feel like quoting.


I understand the argument quite well. If you say that Alicia fans don’t call those that don’t care for her non fans of Michael and then go in to justify why you question them, it’s clear to me that while your intent may not be to take issue with them, it comes across that way, intended or not.  Whether you choose to own that or ignore it is up to you. But I do believe that dismissing others points of view validates their strength.



pearlyqueen said:


> Because he was getting married.


But he didn’t head to Ibiza until the day after the premiere.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I always knew you were a STAR !!!
> Hee, Hee!!!
> 
> I want to know why he did NOT go to the Snowman premiere.


Probably lazy and embarrassed about the project.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Hilarious. Back to basics.





LibbyRuth said:


> But he didn’t head to Ibiza until the day after the premiere


Yeah...er..he was getting married....little bit more important. I’m sorry but....really...you’re serious with this comment ?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

LibbyRuth said:


> I understand the argument quite well. If you say that Alicia fans don’t call those that don’t care for her non fans of Michael and then go in to justify why you question them, it’s clear to me that while your intent may not be to take issue with them, it comes across that way, intended or not.  Whether you choose to own that or ignore it is up to you. But I do believe that dismissing others points of view validates their strength.
> 
> 
> But he didn’t head to Ibiza until the day after the premiere.


You’re missing the point and I don’t even know what you are on about.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Probably lazy and embarrassed about the project.


No. You must have been busy following Meg. I’ll repeat for you...Michael was marrying Alicia. His priorities would have been focused around his intended wife. That’s what  everyone I’ve ever know who got married did.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Yeah...er..he was getting married....little bit more important. I’m sorry but....really...you’re serious with this comment ?


Yes, I’m serious with that comment. The timeline was posted here regarding what day they flew to Ibiza. There were even pictures. It was the day AFTER the Snowman premiere in Oslo. So the two didn’t conflict with each other. The wedding didn’t conflict with his ability to do his job and support a film any more than Alicia having Louis Vouitton commitments kept her from their wedding. If the premiere was on their wedding weekend I could see it as an excuse. But it didn’t conflict. 


Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You’re missing the point and I don’t even know what you are on about.


as I said, dismissing validates and strengthens the point. Thanks for that!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

In your mind, sure. I don’t see the value in engaging when you don’t even understand what is being discussed.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Probably lazy and embarrassed about the project.


The reason why this bothers me is bc it is a Universal project. Universal supported his failed SJ campaign despite the fact that everyone knew he was going to lose to DiCaprio. You DO NOT do things like this.

Are you an actor or are you a car driver?


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> The reason why this bothers me is bc it is a Universal project. Universal supported his failed SJ campaign despite the fact that everyone knew he was going to lose to DiCaprio. You DO NOT do things things like this.
> 
> Are you an actor or are you a car driver?


To use words you’ve often used yourself...you can’t define him. He’ll do what he wants.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, I’m serious with that comment. The timeline was posted here regarding what day they flew to Ibiza. There were even pictures. It was the day AFTER the Snowman premiere in Oslo. So the two didn’t conflict with each other. The wedding didn’t conflict with his ability to do his job and support a film any more than Alicia having Louis Vouitton commitments kept her from their wedding. If the premiere was on their wedding weekend I could see it as an excuse. But it didn’t conflict.


Yeah..still not getting it. The days before the most important event in his life and he’s going to be running around. You did notice it was never publicised as be a big Premiere, right? You’re also aware why the press junkets took place when they did?  I give up trying..


----------



## Esizzle

I think the director’s dad died but he still managed to show up to the premiere. Talk about an important event in life. Michael was probably sitting at home watching a Ferrari race while his movie was being premiered.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> I think the director’s dad died but he still managed to show up to the premiere. Talk about an important event in life. Michael was probably sitting at home watching a Ferrari race while his movie was being premiered.


Disgusting.


----------



## Hackensack

I think if there's anything we should all have learned around here, it is that: we don't know where Michael is, or why, at any given moment.  And we don't know where Alicia is either.  And we don't know when they're together, but sometimes we learn all these things well after the fact. 
I love the reprimands about what he should have done, what we assume the studio wanted him to do, and what we assume he was contracted to do.  We don't know any of that!


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> I think the director’s dad died but he still managed to show up to the premiere. Talk about an important event in life. Michael was probably sitting at home watching a Ferrari race while his movie was being premiered.



His ‘unplanned take me away from Weinstein news’ wedding is not an excuse to miss his own premiere.  Bad for him to do that he has no excuse, fan or not if you don’t see that, open your eyes !!


----------



## Just Askin

*I really like this pic...*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

*And this one..*
*

*


----------



## threadbender

scarlet555 said:


> His ‘unplanned take me away from Weinstein news’ wedding is not an excuse to miss his own premiere.  Bad for him to do that he has no excuse, fan or not if you don’t see that, open your eyes !!



So, are you saying they planned the wedding around the scandal? I guess I missed a lot. I would have thought they would have had it set before then. I wish I could have planned a destination wedding that quickly. lol Maybe my first one would have lasted! Not really.Of course, we have not been involved for over 3 years ether.lol
I really hope they planned their wedding for themselves and not due to a Hollywood explosion.


----------



## scarlet555

It’s all speculation, but seriously who plans a wedding prior to a movie opening??


----------



## Hackensack

carlpsmom said:


> So, are you saying they planned the wedding around the scandal? I guess I missed a lot. I would have thought they would have had it set before then. I wish I could have planned a destination wedding that quickly. lol Maybe my first one would have lasted! Not really.Of course, we have not been involved for over 3 years ether.lol
> I really hope they planned their wedding for themselves and not due to a Hollywood explosion.



The Sun reported in September that they were getting married in October in Ibiza.  They actually did get married in October in Ibiza, just days (literally) after the Hollywood explosion.  The deniers rushed out a Blind Item, repeated by a long-time blogger, sadly, that Weinstein had arranged for the PR wedding and that his sudden fall had placed them in some consternation--should they continue with the wedding?  The BI reported that their "friends" were astonished and predicted rapid divorce.
So now I see that the story has been changed: the wedding was suddenly and hastily arranged to somehow block out the Weinstein scandal.
Or else we could assume that two people planned their wedding at a time convenient to them, at a time which had nothing whatsoever to do with Weinstein.  But that would be too simple.


----------



## mchris55

Tabloid words are a threat.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> The Sun reported in September that they were getting married in October in Ibiza.  They actually did get married in October in Ibiza, just days (literally) after the Hollywood explosion.  The deniers rushed out a Blind Item, repeated by a long-time blogger, sadly, that Weinstein had arranged for the PR wedding and that his sudden fall had placed them in some consternation--should they continue with the wedding?  The BI reported that their "friends" were astonished and predicted rapid divorce.
> So now I see that the story has been changed: the wedding was suddenly and hastily arranged to somehow block out the Weinstein scandal.
> Or else we could assume that two people planned their wedding at a time convenient to them, at a time which had nothing whatsoever to do with Weinstein.  But that would be too simple.


I wonder if the S** reporter got told about them posting the announcement in a registry office. Timing all works out. Even to them being in London for the required time before hand. Can you imagine looking on the public notice board and seeing that. Some will run to the S** with info like that every time.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> The Sun reported in September that they were getting married in October in Ibiza.  They actually did get married in October in Ibiza, just days (literally) after the Hollywood explosion.  The deniers rushed out a Blind Item, repeated by a long-time blogger, sadly, that Weinstein had arranged for the PR wedding and that his sudden fall had placed them in some consternation--should they continue with the wedding?  The BI reported that their "friends" were astonished and predicted rapid divorce.
> So now I see that the story has been changed: the wedding was suddenly and hastily arranged to somehow block out the Weinstein scandal.
> Or else we could assume that two people planned their wedding at a time convenient to them, at a time which had nothing whatsoever to do with Weinstein.  But that would be too simple.



Michael and Alicia announced their engagement to their families on 5th July, the same day they arrived in Ibiza for their yacht holiday - which was probably an extended engagement party with their friends. It’s possible Michael proposed to Alicia before that date - maybe in Venice a few days earlier? That’s  pure speculation on my part, but they did look particularly loved up in Venice and Paris just before Ibiza. It’s likely they decided to marry in Ibiza whilst on that trip, and Alicia stayed in Ibiza for a few more days after Michael left to film XMen and also made additional trips there with friends during August and September, probably organising for the wedding. 

This was months before the Weinstein scandal broke, not that they are particularly associated with any of that, but hey why not just insist that they are because it’s more palatable for some people than accepting that two people in love got married because they want to - like millions of others do.


----------



## Esizzle

Who said the engagement was July 5th? Did Michael let the Sun know or did he go around telling his neighbors from years ago about what day he proposed? Mustn’t have meant too much didn’t even bother getting fake tan a ring.


----------



## pearlyqueen

LibbyRuth said:


> I understand the argument quite well. If you say that Alicia fans don’t call those that don’t care for her non fans of Michael and then go in to justify why you question them, it’s clear to me that while your intent may not be to take issue with them, it comes across that way, intended or not.  Whether you choose to own that or ignore it is up to you. But I do believe that dismissing others points of view validates their strength.
> 
> 
> But he didn’t head to Ibiza until the day after the premiere.



So what if he didn’t head to Ibiza until the Tuesday before the wedding? I’m sure he had plenty of other wedding related matters to attend to in the days leading up to his wedding. Why are some people here so irritated he didn’t attend a low profile premiere in Oslo? I’m sure the director and studio understood he had a very valid reason to miss it. 

As for the first paragraph of your post, I really don’t understand what you are on about. I think - but I’m not entirely sure due to your phrasing - you are under the assumption that myself and others here are primarily fans of Alicia and not Michael which is incorrect.  Most fans of Michael and others in the public eye share their happiness and are happy for them when they find love. Unfortunately as we have seen here and in other fandoms some seem to take it as some kind of personal affront and become very vicious towards the significant other. 

Finally, I have also said many times it is irrelevant if Michael’s fans love or loathe Alicia but they should at least have the common decency to afford her basic human respect.

There is no point in continuing to engage with you as you seem hell bent on misrepresenting or casting aspersions on whatever I post.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Who said the engagement was July 5th? Did Michael let the Sun know or did he go around telling his neighbors from years ago about what day he proposed? Mustn’t have meant too much didn’t even bother getting fake tan a ring.


How many rings is she wearing on her finger? Do you know about other country’s traditions with regards to wedding rings? Beautiful ring set by the way. So classy.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Who said the engagement was July 5th? Did Michael let the Sun know or did he go around telling his neighbors from years ago about what day he proposed? Mustn’t have meant too much didn’t even bother getting fake tan a ring.


Do NOT get me started on the Old People's Kegger!!! You can first talk about where were hair and makeup? 
The wardrobe as hostess???


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> Do NOT get me started on the Old People's Kegger!!! You can first talk about where were hair and makeup? Wardrobe as hostess???


Hahahahha


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> How many rings is she wearing on her finger? Do you know about other country’s traditions with regards to wedding rings? Beautiful ring set by the way. So classy.



Yeah it’s a stacked ring, they are very popular in Sweden, comprising an engagement, wedding and eternity ring. Her diamond is around 2.5 carats and the other bands are also encrusted with diamonds. According to a jeweller the solitaire diamond alone would have cost Michael over €60,000. 

https://www.thevow.ie/fashion-and-b...ders-60k-ring-we-ask-the-expert-36267707.html


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei, where are you? We can have intelligent exchanges with you, unlike what’s going on here now.


----------



## Just Askin

I love the fact that he spent his own money that he worked for on a beautiful set of rings for his wife. Must be a crap feeling if a whole nation has had to chip in for your wedding ring. Like with the royals for instance.


----------



## mchris55

The only thing he paid for at the Old People's Kegger was his own ring. That is why it looks cheap.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> The only thing he paid for at the Old People's Kegger was his own ring. That is why it looks cheap.


Her and her family showed up like a bunch of freeloaders to make sure to use up the free things.


----------



## Just Askin

Esizzle said:


> Her and her family showed up like a bunch of freeloaders to make sure to use up the free things.


Is that how people you know refer to their wedding guests? Otherwise I don’t get it. I’ve been to lots of weddings, including my own. The word free loader has never entered my thoughts. Absolutely gobsmacked at that one.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Is that how people you know refer to their wedding guests? Otherwise I don’t get it. I’ve been to lots of weddings, including my own. The word free loader has never entered my thoughts. Absolutely gobsmacked at that one.


It’s not really surprising giving the level of maturity you are dealing with when you think about it.


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Her and her family showed up like a bunch of freeloaders to make sure to use up the free things.


LMAO!!
Count the silverware!!!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## lunadeagosto

Relax  girls


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> LMAO!!
> Count the silverware!!!


Hahaha! Smart move by Alicia though. I had to pay for half of my wedding. She must have saved so much money.


----------



## Just Askin

Hmmm what different worlds we live in.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Is that how people you know refer to their wedding guests? Otherwise I don’t get it. I’ve been to lots of weddings, including my own. The word free loader has never entered my thoughts. Absolutely gobsmacked at that one.



When I hear the word freeloader I automatically think Royals - they are the ultimate freeloaders - and make no apology for it. 

We will be hearing next that Michael and Alicia have no friends and their wedding guests were random people or paid for stooges... Lol


----------



## scarlet555

I want to be a freeloader at a wedding...  fake or real...!


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> I want to be a freeloader at a wedding...  fake or real...!


Hahaha an all expense paid vacation in Ibiza. I’d freeload that too. Wonder if Michael and fakey signed a pre nup. If Michael has two brain cells to rub together he would protect his assets. Alicia has no problem using them right up


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> So what if he didn’t head to Ibiza until the Tuesday before the wedding? I’m sure he had plenty of other wedding related matters to attend to in the days leading up to his wedding. Why are some people here so irritated he didn’t attend a low profile premiere in Oslo? I’m sure the director and studio understood he had a very valid reason to miss it.
> 
> As for the first paragraph of your post, I really don’t understand what you are on about. I think - but I’m not entirely sure due to your phrasing - you are under the assumption that myself and others here are primarily fans of Alicia and not Michael which is incorrect.  Most fans of Michael and others in the public eye share their happiness and are happy for them when they find love. Unfortunately as we have seen here and in other fandoms some seem to take it as some kind of personal affront and become very vicious towards the significant other.
> 
> Finally, I have also said many times it is irrelevant if Michael’s fans love or loathe Alicia but they should at least have the common decency to afford her basic human respect.
> 
> There is no point in continuing to engage with you as you seem hell bent on misrepresenting or casting aspersions on whatever I post.



Some fans were irritated at the absence at the premiere because one of the aspects of Michaels career that has been so respected is his level of professionalism dedicating himself to make all projects he works on a success and to support the people he works with. Skipping the premiere was going against the norm for him. There were fans who went to it in hopes of seeing him, and were disappointed. I’d think you’d be empathetic to that - haven’t you attended some of his premieres hoping to see him? Imagine what you’d feel like if he hadn’t shown up then. 
I will add that I think it’s raher disrespectful of Norway to write the premiere off as low profile. Norwegians felt a great deal of pride in the film being made there, highlighting a popular Norwegian character. Having the premiere there was not to make it low profile. It was to honor the country so proud of it. 

As for the rest of it - I can understand why you work so hard to turn a deaf ear to what I’ve said. When real people make real points, it makes it tougher for you to mischaracterize fans who aren’t just like you. In a search for common decency towards Alicia, I’d encourage common decency towards other fans.


----------



## baewatch

scarlet555 said:


> I want to be a freeloader at a wedding...  fake or real...!


Hah yeah it could be fun!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Hahaha! Smart move by Alicia though. I had to pay for half of my wedding. She must have saved so much money.


You were worth that and more. Morose Melancholia?? Not so much...


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

*Even when he’s just go karting..gorgeous *


----------



## pearlyqueen

Those of us in London (or visitors), if you fancy an Indian meal try Kricket, a new restaurant off Piccadilly:

http://www.vervemagazine.in/travel-and-spaces/scoring-a-hit-chef-will-bowlby

Michael dines there; if you’re lucky you might see him there munching on the poppadoms!


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Those of us in London (or visitors), if you fancy an Indian meal try Kricket, a new restaurant off Piccadilly:
> 
> http://www.vervemagazine.in/travel-and-spaces/scoring-a-hit-chef-will-bowlby
> 
> Michael dines there; if you’re lucky you might see him there munching on the poppadoms!



It seems to be South India cuisine. Don’t know Michael can take spicy foods too ! [emoji51]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> It seems to be South India cuisine. Don’t know Michael can take spicy foods too ! [emoji51]



Indian food is my favourite - it’s very popular in the UK [emoji3]


----------



## Selayang430

pearlyqueen said:


> Indian food is my favourite - it’s very popular in the UK [emoji3]



So you must be the type who can take very spicy foods! I like Indian curry too but can’t really take real authentic very spicy curry. 
Remember few years back when the tour bus passing thru Kensington area the tour guide said Tata Group chairman has a luxurious big house there.


----------



## Just Askin

*From 2013*

**


----------



## Selayang430

London Chanel yesterday
** weibo


----------



## eserei27

I wonder what inspired the buzzcut? And I wonder how low he'll keep it.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What the heck is he doing at Chanel?  Christmas shopping maybe?


----------



## Just Askin

Seems they are both back in Lisbon.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I wonder what inspired the buzzcut? And I wonder how low he'll keep it.


Looks like he paid a trip to the barbers before traveling to London en route to Lisbon.


----------



## Hackensack

To my surprise I like this cut better than the one of last week, which was a little awkward in length.  But of course this means it will be even more time before he has actual good hair again.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What the heck is he doing at Chanel?  Christmas shopping maybe?


I’d say he was at the sea food bar opposite. The man eats a LOT !


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> To my surprise I like this cut better than the one of last week, which was a little awkward in length.  But of course this means it will be even more time before he has actual good hair again.


Maybe for Brazil next week. I hope he goes. I need a surfing pic right about now....it’s cold and wet in London!


----------



## mchris55

WTF is going on here?!? He looks AWFUL!! This was supposed to be his time to shine because all of the leading men of the early aughts (except for Cruise) have diversified. SMH. Keep spending a million dollars to race cars every year and making "appearances" with a nobody. All of this nonsense and there are no covers and no pics except for Daily Mail "exclusive". If no one wants you, it is not an "exclusive", it means NO ONE cares!! There wasn't even a mention of The Snowman in the articles, he was described as the star of AC!!! Come on MF, do better or just be a car driver. This is ridiculous. The only time your part time PR Emma the Poop mentions you is with the nobody or it is a lie. Your film was out of theaters in 28 days. Morose Melancholia's film Whitewashing is being "distributed" by a VOD outfit. The other sh*t film has disappeared. The week your last film came out there were two articles telling you to change your agent. The other one talked about if you could survive your horrific year.

Are you an actor ( then get rid of everyone) or are you a car driver ( then just do whatever until the XMen replace you or kill you off)? This is absurd.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael is looking so hot right now. I love seeing that ring on his wedding finger. Happy days


----------



## Just Askin

Where did the weekend go ???


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia announced their engagement to their families on 5th July, the same day they arrived in Ibiza for their yacht holiday - which was probably an extended engagement party with their friends. It’s possible Michael proposed to Alicia before that date - maybe in Venice a few days earlier? That’s  pure speculation on my part, but they did look particularly loved up in Venice and Paris just before Ibiza. It’s likely they decided to marry in Ibiza whilst on that trip, and Alicia stayed in Ibiza for a few more days after Michael left to film XMen and also made additional trips there with friends during August and September, probably organising for the wedding.
> 
> This was months before the Weinstein scandal broke, not that they are particularly associated with any of that, but hey why not just insist that they are because it’s more palatable for some people than accepting that two people in love got married because they want to - like millions of others do.




Yes, there is a definite, reliable reference for this July 5 date - I was wondering if this would come up eventually.  Because of this, I agree that the yacht party was an engagement party, or perhaps it turned into one, because I also agree with Pearlyqueen that they looked very happy and perhaps had come to that understanding a few days before.  Weren't they also with Alicia's dad in France right before that?  There's also good reason to believe that she found the venue in August, so Pearlyqueen's _assumptions_ make sense (to me at least but what do I know).

As for when they got the ring - I don't think they had a ring during the yacht party in July.  My guess is they were together when they got it.  Probably waited until back in London.  I think that, having seen the stack, it's clearly meaningful to her and reflects her input.


----------



## scarlet555

mchris55 said:


> WTF is going on here?!? He looks AWFUL!! This was supposed to be his time to shine because all of the leading men of the early aughts (except for Cruise) have diversified. SMH. Keep spending a million dollars to race cars every year and making "appearances" with a nobody. All of this nonsense and there are no covers and no pics except for Daily Mail "exclusive". If no one wants you, it is not an "exclusive", it means NO ONE cares!! There wasn't even a mention of The Snowman in the articles, he was described as the star of AC!!! Come on MF, do better or just be a car driver. This is ridiculous. The only time your part time PR Emma the Poop mentions you is with the nobody or it is a lie. Your film was out of theaters in 28 days. Morose Melancholia's film Whitewashing is being "distributed" by a VOD outfit. The other sh*t film has disappeared. The week your last film came out there were two articles telling you to change your agent. The other one talked about if you could survive your horrific year.
> 
> Are you an actor ( then get rid of everyone) or are you a car driver ( then just do whatever until the XMen replace you or kill you off)? This is absurd.



I don’t believe and hope he is not done with Hollywood...or just making movies.  This could be just him having a bad agent, and poor film choices, though, sometimes you don’t know what you get yourself into until the film is done and it’s just .... a straight to DVD kind of movie. 

I do agree that he’s looked better... his eyes get me every time... but he looks tired lately.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What the heck is he doing at Chanel?  Christmas shopping maybe?



It’s the CHANEL shop in the departure lounge at Heathrow Airport in London.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s the CHANEL shop in the departure lounge at Heathrow Airport in London.





pearlyqueen said:


> It’s the CHANEL shop in the departure lounge at Heathrow Airport in London.


I love the lady's comment .


----------



## mchris55

scarlet555 said:


> I don’t believe and hope he is not done with Hollywood...or just making movies.  This could be just him having a bad agent, and poor film choices, though, sometimes you don’t know what you get yourself into until the film is done and it’s just .... a straight to DVD kind of movie.
> 
> I do agree that he’s looked better... his eyes get me every time... but he looks tired lately.


Time will tell. And I don't care either way....I just have to say that before I have to hear the "tabloid words are a threat" nonsense.


----------



## JaneWT

I love the buzz cut!  I loved it on Michael when he wore his hair like it previously and I love it on him this time around, too.  It’s a really masculine look and it suits him.


----------



## LibbyRuth

So Michael flew from Italy to London so he could get 1/2 cm cut off his hair, and then flew to Lisbon? Did he watch Up in the Air again recently and decide that more than an Oscar he wants one of those "super mega frequent flier" cards that George Clooney's character had? Because he's well on his way to getting that!  At least in the movie, George did all that travel for work!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Looks like he paid a trip to the barbers before traveling to London en route to Lisbon.



Seems Michael wasn’t in Lisbon after all; the girl who tweeted was talking about him and Alicia rather than seeing them.

However he was in London and was at Heathrow T3 last night. My guess he’s accompanying Alicia to Brazil, and maybe Dubai if she’s scheduled to attend the Bvlgari event there.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Seeing how many conclusions have been drawn and then corrected from one IG pic and one tweet certainly shows how understandable it is that fans can have such conflicting opinions on the lives of celebrities!


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> WTF is going on here?!? He looks AWFUL!! This was supposed to be his time to shine because all of the leading men of the early aughts (except for Cruise) have diversified. SMH. Keep spending a million dollars to race cars every year and making "appearances" with a nobody. All of this nonsense and there are no covers and no pics except for Daily Mail "exclusive". If no one wants you, it is not an "exclusive", it means NO ONE cares!! There wasn't even a mention of The Snowman in the articles, he was described as the star of AC!!! Come on MF, do better or just be a car driver. This is ridiculous. The only time your part time PR Emma the Poop mentions you is with the nobody or it is a lie. Your film was out of theaters in 28 days. Morose Melancholia's film Whitewashing is being "distributed" by a VOD outfit. The other sh*t film has disappeared. The week your last film came out there were two articles telling you to change your agent. The other one talked about if you could survive your horrific year.
> 
> Are you an actor ( then get rid of everyone) or are you a car driver ( then just do whatever until the XMen replace you or kill you off)? This is absurd.


His newest pic is alarming. He looks sick? (Or extremely tired or hungover). He needs to get it together soon. When people are writing articles about your movie career and needing a new agent, it’s time to spring into action or continue driving cars for the rest of his public life. I wonder how healthy his relationship with Fakey is. She’s talked about pain meds addiction before. I hope she doesn’t get him into any of that ****.


----------



## eserei27

Source: http://www.automobilemag.com/news/becoming-a-ferrari-488-challenge-race-driver/


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 3898071
> 
> Source: http://www.automobilemag.com/news/becoming-a-ferrari-488-challenge-race-driver/


The EYES


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> The EYES


Always 

Sometimes I can’t  decide if it’s the eyes of the smile I love more. Luckily, I don’t have to decide


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Always
> 
> Sometimes I can’t  decide if it’s the eyes of the smile I love more. Luckily, I don’t have to decide


Love his smile (how can you not) but you his eyes are just....I’m sure they could carry any seen Just on their own . 
Sometimes you can see the divilment (as my mum would say) in his eyes and you know so much is going on.


----------



## Just Askin

I really want this to happen
http://ew.com/movies/2017/12/04/ridley-scott-alien-franchise-covenant/amp/


----------



## Esizzle

Ahh the good old white washing champion Ridley. Mrs Michael and Ridley can be best friends comparing notes on their white washing characters.

 When is Michael going to work with McQueen again? Or some other respectable person that doesnt think that people of color cant finance or carry a movie.


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> Seeing how many conclusions have been drawn and then corrected from one IG pic and one tweet certainly shows how understandable it is that fans can have such conflicting opinions on the lives of celebrities!


"Clairvoyance"


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Ahh the good old white washing champion Ridley. Mrs Michael and Ridley can be best friends comparing notes on their white washing characters.
> 
> When is Michael going to work with McQueen again? Or some other respectable person that doesnt think that people of color cant finance or carry a movie.


I hope he  never works with McQueen again. How dare he invite McQueen to that farce!! And it doesn't seem like McQueen was there for all of the nonsense.  Where was Ridley? Cianfrance the "matchmaker", where was he? McQueen has Farrell now, who REALLY wanted his small part Widows. Move on.


----------



## Esizzle

mchris55 said:


> I hope he  never works with McQueen again. How dare he invite McQueen to that farce!! And it doesn't seem like McQueen was there for all of the nonsense.  Where was Ridley? Cianfrance the "matchmaker", where was he? McQueen has Farrell now, who REALLY wanted his small part Widows. Move on.


Cianfrance the matchmaker didnt even get an invite lmao!


----------



## scarlet555

I don't want another Alien movie... do something else with someone else!


----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> Cianfrance the matchmaker didnt even get an invite lmao!


He will when the "fake news" shows up.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


>


!!!
Whew, my head is spinning!


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> !!!
> Whew, my head is spinning!


You’ve got to show appreciation for a good performance. Especially when the players only have the same old script to read from.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> You’ve got to show appreciation for a good performance. Especially when the players only have the same old script to read from.


And I’m loving the movie analogy. It’s bloody PERFECT.


----------



## LibbyRuth

It sounds kind of pot / kettle to me.


----------



## Esizzle

At least we have a script. Can’t say that about Michael. He’s got zero scripts.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I really want this to happen
> http://ew.com/movies/2017/12/04/ridley-scott-alien-franchise-covenant/amp/



I have mixed feelings about this. I love Michael’s performances as an AI but Prometheus and Alien Covenant didn’t interest me at all as films. Maybe if Ridley made a film about AIs (something like Ex Machina) starring Michael I’d be a lot more keen!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Interview too at: http://www.automobilemag.com/news/rockin-role-ferrari-challenge-race-driver/

He says he prefers racing to acting.....and Alicia (his new wife) is his lucky charm [emoji173]️


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> He says he prefers racing to acting


Don’t stop acting Michael! We need you!


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Don’t stop acting Michael! We need you!



I’m sure he won’t, but there’s no doubt it’s not top priority for him anymore.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> Don’t stop acting Michael! We need you!



It is hopeful that when he talks about the 2018 Ferrari challenge season, he talks about doing a few races - at the start and the end. That hints that MAYBE he thinks he might be acting in the middle ... I hope!


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> It is hopeful that when he talks about the 2018 Ferrari challenge season, he talks about doing a few races - at the start and the end. That hints that MAYBE he thinks he might be acting in the middle ... I hope!


yes, that's how I read that too. I love Michael, and I want him to be happy in whatever he decides to do. That being said, the selfish part of me really wants to see him on screen again.


----------



## LibbyRuth

The timing would work for him to be back in Australia next summer filming another Alien movie. Then we'd get surfing pics  too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia in Abu Dhabi today[emoji173]️




Hope for some more pics this evening!


----------



## LibbyRuth

He shouldn't be hiding that ring when the company that gave it to him is paying for him to be in Dubai!


----------



## mchris55

This just gets better and better. LOL!!


----------



## Esizzle

What a cheap C list  shoe throwing actress Mrs. Michael is. Having her publicist book appearances around the world for a little bit of money. No charity appearance in sight.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Val Kilmer invited people to ask him questions via his FB. Someone asked him about The Snowman and he said this:


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> I do not justify it and have not participated in it.


I happened to see your posts where you were distancing yourself from a certain kind of nasty talk that was going on in the usual blogs. I've always appreciated that. But it looks like you're an exception,at least based on what I've seen over the past few years.

And in response to another comment,different film tastes are not really the point here. The problem is obviously the amount of vile lies and gratuitous insinuations about her and and her career,the body-shaming,and so on. And,honestly,that is the type of stuff that is always called out in this thread.



scarlet555 said:


> I Don’t mind Meg bc there’s isn’t any fake hype for anyone to like her incredible acting skills on ‘suits’ and her incredible beauty when she walks into a room.
> Didn’t know people hated england... last year.
> Can that even be a general statement?


If you don't like her,it's _your _opinion,which is fine. Others (critics and people who have enjoyed her performances)  evidently disagree. I don't get the hype about a lot of actors/actresses that other people love,but it doesn't mean that their career path doesn't make sense.




Hackensack said:


> The Sun reported in September that they were getting married in October in Ibiza.  They actually did get married in October in Ibiza, just days (literally) after the Hollywood explosion.  The deniers rushed out a Blind Item, repeated by a long-time blogger, sadly, that Weinstein had arranged for the PR wedding and that his sudden fall had placed them in some consternation--should they continue with the wedding?  The BI reported that their "friends" were astonished and predicted rapid divorce.
> *So now I see that the story has been changed: the wedding was suddenly and hastily arranged to somehow block out the Weinstein scandal.*
> Or else we could assume that two people planned their wedding at a time convenient to them, at a time which had nothing whatsoever to do with Weinstein.  But that would be too simple.


Actually,that was the first "theory": a "distraction" from a nonexistent "involvement".  I think it's still quite popular. And some pics on the beach were obviously part of a Machiavelian plan that would have prevented any possible association (whatever that means) with the "scandal". Does it make sense?
Apparently if a journalist (for some obscure reasons) wants to hear their opinions, he can't use a phone..
Planning a wedding as soon as they were free from work (he actually did the promotion he was paid for), and when the weather could still allow  them to do what they wanted is too simple.
And there's of course a  blind gossip site and its very reliable insiders who knew everything about Weinstein's old Vikassy dream,so what happened is still not clear.. 
And let's not forget that a few weeks before the wedding,these same insiders also emailed BG to say that they didn't know anything about this wedding and the manipulative,drug addicted (fake) girlfriend was just planting rumors. So many possibilities..


----------



## Morgane

mchris55 said:


> I hope he  never works with McQueen again. How dare he invite McQueen to that farce!! *And it doesn't seem like McQueen was there for all of the nonsense.  *Where was Ridley? Cianfrance the "matchmaker", where was he? McQueen has Farrell now, who REALLY wanted his small part Widows. Move on.


Curious to know how you're deducing that he wasn't there "for all the nonsense". And I really doubt  he would have been there if his opinion is that his relationship and his wedding are just a farce.



Esizzle said:


> His newest pic is alarming. He looks sick? (Or extremely tired or hungover). He needs to get it together soon. When people are writing articles about your movie career and needing a new agent, it’s time to spring into action or continue driving cars for the rest of his public life. I wonder how healthy his relationship with Fakey is. She’s talked about pain meds addiction before. I hope she doesn’t get him into any of that ****.


She has talked about the widespread  use of pain killers in ballet school.. It's a different thing.
And it's also worth noting that when her quotes started to reappear in the usual blogs,suddenly there were new blind items about her addiction. Nice coincidences,as always.





LibbyRuth said:


> He shouldn't be hiding that ring when the company that gave it to him is paying for him to be in Dubai!


I don't see how they're paying for him if he's not doing any public appearance for them. He has never posed on the carpet with or without Alicia and evidently he was in Venice just for her.



Esizzle said:


> What a cheap C list  shoe throwing actress Mrs. Michael is. Having her publicist book appearances around the world for a little bit of money. No charity appearance in sight.


 She's actually doing what other testimonials do. She's paid for that and she's also paid to promote her movies. Some people have to work if they want to do charity with their own money.. And if they do it privately it's even better.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> I really want this to happen
> http://ew.com/movies/2017/12/04/ridley-scott-alien-franchise-covenant/amp/


Yes,I also hope Scott concludes the trilogy. David is still one of his best roles,and it was quite evident that Scott was more interested in his storyline in A:C. 
Let's see what happens if  Fox sells the company to Disney. I'm also curious to know what they will do with X-Men in that case.




pearlyqueen said:


> Val Kilmer invited people to ask him questions via his FB. Someone asked him about The Snowman and he said this:
> 
> View attachment 3899462



Kilmer really adores him .And it's very nice to see his words for Alicia as well. I'm pretty sure he met her on set.
I've not read the book,but I must say that now I have some doubts about it being perfectly adaptable. But it's  unfortunate  that Alfredson didn't even have the possibility to work as he wanted. 



pearlyqueen said:


> I’m sure he won’t, but there’s no doubt it’s not top priority for him anymore.


I think he's waiting for a role he really likes. Since 2010 he has shot 20/21 movies,and most of them were shot back to back. I remember that he moved from the AC set to The Snowman set in the same week. He probably felt "burned out" and,actually,he was already talking about taking a long break before filming TLBO.  This year he has taken his chance to do something he's passionate about. I want to see him acting like everyone else,but I'm happy for him.

I wonder if  he will be on Tkart magazine next month. Thanks to everyone for the pics!


----------



## readingnook

Always great to see you, @Morgane 

I've just read The Snowman.  I haven't seen the movie but I didn't get a sense that it would be difficult to adapt, despite the twists.  So all I can deduce is the problem was the script and the material the director had to work with.  I think I read here that the movie deviates from the book - that's too bad bec the book was good.  This is obvs not a reflection on Michael.


----------



## Esizzle

Ok lets get one thing very straight. The only reason acting isn't a top priority for Michael right now is because he is not getting the types of good quality scripts he once was. A string of flops and those sony emails did not help his career.  None of it has to do with marrying the love of his life, Ms White Washing Actress. His only option right now seems to be working with White supremacist Ridley Scott.

No way on Gods green earth would Michael been saying he wants to race more than act if he had a bunch of hits out and people were falling over themselves to work with him and offer him prestigious projects. Lets not get it twisted. He should take other people's advice and get himself a new agent


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> I happened to see your posts where you were distancing yourself from a certain kind of nasty talk that was going on in the usual blogs. I've always appreciated that.


Thank you for this. I am not always perfect, but I do try to be the type of person I can respect at the end of the day. 



Morgane said:


> I think he's waiting for a role he really likes.


I think that this time off, among other things, will have given him the chance to really think about the kind of roles he wants to take and films he wants to make from here on out. I think there's always been a fear in him that things would dry up (his whole quote about needing to 'make hay while the sun is shining') and to that end he's felt like he needed to take the work, and the opportunities to work with filmmakers he respects, while he can. He seems to be in a place now where he is not as concerned about that, so maybe he can take roles that are more deserving of his talent. And if he is going to do less movies in general, he'll want to make the ones he does make count. So maybe the quantity of films will go down, but hopefully the quality will go up. 



Morgane said:


> I want to see him acting like everyone else,but I'm happy for him.


I very much second this. The fangirl part of me screams, "MAKE MORE MOVIES!" but the part of me that loves Michael as person (at least what I know of him), I am happy that he seems so happy.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## readingnook

eserei27 said:


> I think that this time off, among other things, will have given him the chance to really think about the kind of roles he wants to take and films he wants to make from here on out. I think there's always been a fear in him that things would dry up (his whole quote about needing to 'make hay while the sun is shining') and to that end he's felt like he needed to take the work, and the opportunities to work with filmmakers he respects, while he can. He seems to be in a place now where he is not as concerned about that, so maybe he can take roles that are more deserving of his talent. And if he is going to do less movies in general, he'll want to make the ones he does make count.
> 
> I very much second this. The fangirl part of me screams, "MAKE MORE MOVIES!" but the part of me that loves Michael as person (at least what I know of him), I am happy that he seems so happy.



_I thought, ‘Once I reach 40, I’ll start easing up.’   _
Sorry I'm going backwards.  I've just read the interview published today, and I agree with you about him being in a place where he's not that concerned about needing to take work.  My theory is that he's simply taking the time to do something he's always wanted to do while he can still do it.  This line is the one that struck me - that it seemed like he planned this so far ahead of time - I'm sure it takes a while to clear your calendar.  I think I read somewhere that Ferrari courted him for two years prior to his taking the course, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## scarlet555

Morgane, are you finally back from Michael Fassbender’s wedding getaway?  LOL...


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Thank you for this. I am not always perfect, but I do try to be the type of person I can respect at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> I think that this time off, among other things, will have given him the chance to really think about the kind of roles he wants to take and films he wants to make from here on out. I think there's always been a fear in him that things would dry up (his whole quote about needing to 'make hay while the sun is shining') and to that end he's felt like he needed to take the work, and the opportunities to work with filmmakers he respects, while he can. He seems to be in a place now where he is not as concerned about that, so maybe he can take roles that are more deserving of his talent. And if he is going to do less movies in general, he'll want to make the ones he does make count. So maybe the quantity of films will go down, but hopefully the quality will go up.
> 
> 
> I very much second this. The fangirl part of me screams, "MAKE MORE MOVIES!" but the part of me that loves Michael as person (at least what I know of him), I am happy that he seems so happy.



Totally agree with all your observations on Michael. It’s always frustrating to read reviews of films where the film is hated but Michael’s performance in it is praised, or comments like “why is MF wasting his talent in this?”

I’m all for quality over quantity and his best films IMO have always been the independents, so I hope he concentrates on them going forward.

And I would like to add that you do come across as a decent person and there is no doubting your affection for Michael [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> _I thought, ‘Once I reach 40, I’ll start easing up.’   _
> Sorry I'm going backwards.  I've just read the interview published today, and I agree with you about him being in a place where he's not that concerned about needing to take work.  My theory is that he's simply taking the time to do something he's always wanted to do while he can still do it.  This line is the one that struck me - that it seemed like he planned this so far ahead of time - I'm sure it takes a while to clear your calendar.  I think I read somewhere that Ferrari courted him for two years prior to his taking the course, correct me if I'm wrong.



Yes you’re right - Michael did say Ferrari has been courting him for some time but he was always too busy in the past to accept, but obviously it is something he has longed to do for a very long time.

I also think that reaching a milestone age of 40 he’s taking stock of his life and considering which direction he wants to concentrate on professionally and in his personal life. He’s a married man now too so his marriage will be a top priority from now on, and I’m sure he and Alicia are planning on having a family which will impact on his career as well.

I’d be happy with one (good!) film a year, one that’s worthy of his talent!


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> _I thought, ‘Once I reach 40, I’ll start easing up.’   _
> Sorry I'm going backwards.  I've just read the interview published today, and I agree with you about him being in a place where he's not that concerned about needing to take work.  My theory is that he's simply taking the time to do something he's always wanted to do while he can still do it.  This line is the one that struck me - that it seemed like he planned this so far ahead of time - I'm sure it takes a while to clear your calendar.  I think I read somewhere that Ferrari courted him for two years prior to his taking the course, correct me if I'm wrong.


This is exactly how I’ve been seeing it all year. Do I want to see who I consider to be the best actor around stop acting..of course not. Do I think he feels over the need to work himself to the bone....definitely. That’s not to say I think he’ll stop completely.  I can’t complain to be honest. He has given us some absolute gems. At least 5 of my all time favourites. I think we’ll see more work from the other side of the camera now. And with how passionate he seems to be with the things he chooses to partake in, I’m sure it will be good. As for the cars....this geeza has got himself well sorted  ! Total respect to him. Imagine being able to live out your dreams ...all off your own back. Family comfortable, property in the bank, excellent body of past work, completely  respected and liked in the circles you move in and to top it all he’s just having married his beautiful  partner of 3 yrs. What a fantastic platform to stand on from which to continue your journey.  Michael Fassbender...living life as it’s meant to be lived  .


----------



## MarieCurie

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia in Abu Dhabi today[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3899202
> 
> 
> Hope for some more pics this evening!


I have been lurking this forum for almost a year and today I signed up to ask: Could she be pregnant? She looks great


----------



## Hackensack

For me, the frustrating part of this is that some tweeters and critics say he hasn't been in a good film for years.  I thought TLBO was great (and it's probably a film dear to their hearts).  I liked Covenant as a fantastic remix of the Frankenstein story.  TAU, Song to Song--I liked them both.  I'm sure he feels like walking away from it (and he could) but I hope he doesn't and I hope if he directs that he casts himself in the film!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think that comments about his not being in a good film in years have some validity when you look at the critical reception to the films he's been in over the past 1-2 years. Sure, there are people who like some of them. I think that fans of his will like some more than most because we have a natural bias going in wanting to like the films. But when you look at the rotten tomatoes scores, or the box office receipts, there has been a downward shift.
I also think that to some degree, Michael can be called out for the varying and shifting story about his acting break. When he was promoting Assassins Creed, he said he was going to take a 3-6 month break.  That lasted a lot longer. Then he shifted to saying he was enjoying it and taking a year off. Then that shifted to saying that he'd always thought he'd take his foot off the gas once he turned 40. Now that's progressed to he took a year off in order to do racing instead. 
If all this was planned, and all of this is intentional, then why was he saying a year or so ago that he was going to take 3-6 months off?  why not say back then "I'm going to take the year off because I'm turning 40 and I want to reevaluate. I'm going to try racing which I've wanted to do for a few years now and have not been able to".  
It's fine for him to make whatever career choices he wants to. I'm cool with that. But the way the story has progressed and changed makes me think that he's covering some things up instead of being honest and reflective about all of it.


----------



## Just Askin

MarieCurie said:


> I have been lurking this forum for almost a year and today I signed up to ask: Could she be pregnant? She looks great


Hi. Glad you’ve joined. I’d love them to have kids sometime soon. Who knows though?


----------



## pearlyqueen

MarieCurie said:


> I have been lurking this forum for almost a year and today I signed up to ask: Could she be pregnant? She looks great



Welcome!

I don’t know if Alicia is pregnant, maybe..? If not now I think it’s on the agenda in the near future!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> For me, the frustrating part of this is that some tweeters and critics say he hasn't been in a good film for years.  I thought TLBO was great (and it's probably a film dear to their hearts).  I liked Covenant as a fantastic remix of the Frankenstein story.  TAU, Song to Song--I liked them both.  I'm sure he feels like walking away from it (and he could) but I hope he doesn't and I hope if he directs that he casts himself in the film!



Agreed - I loved TLBO (very underrated IMO) TAU and Michael’s performance in Steve Jobs was wonderful.

It must be very frustrating for him to turn in good performances in films that aren’t successes either commercially or critically - films that looked good on paper but the finished product didn’t deliver. I think I’d feel like turning my back on it....at least for a while. Especially when he doesn’t need to work financially and he can indulge his hobbies plus he now has a beautiful wife and very likely plans for a family before long. 

I’m sure once he’d had a few months enjoying his time off he thought “no rush” to go back to it! In a couple of interviews he said he hadn’t  realised how much he’d been missing in life, working back to back all these years, and that he should have done it sooner.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed - I loved TLBO (very underrated IMO) TAU and Michael’s performance in Steve Jobs was wonderful.
> 
> It must be very frustrating for him to turn in good performances in films that aren’t successes either commercially or critically - films that looked good on paper but the finished product didn’t deliver. I think I’d feel like turning my back on it....at least for a while. Especially when he doesn’t need to work financially and he can indulge his hobbies plus he now has a beautiful wife and very likely plans for a family before long.
> 
> I’m sure once he’d had a few months enjoying his time off he thought “no rush” to go back to it! In a couple of interviews he said he hadn’t  realised how much he’d been missing in life, working back to back all these years, and that he should have done it sooner.



Agreed, I also suspect he had hoped to do the Ferrari course this past year, and I don't think he could have done that at a moment's notice--I think it had to be planned, and he had to do a lot of training beforehand.  So that was probably always in the mix, whether he told us about it or not.


----------



## Allie28

NEW: Official first look at #*MichaelFassbender* on set of #XMenDarkPhoenix!
Courtesy of Fassbender Online


----------



## LibbyRuth

Those curls ...


----------



## eserei27

he looks so good! gimme!


----------



## pearlyqueen

..


----------



## pearlyqueen

Great pic of Michael with all his hair - hope it grows back very soon!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and his wife were out to dinner at Zuma restaurant in Dubai.


----------



## LibbyRuth

That helps explain why Michael wasn't spotted at the hotel opening party - he probably chose to hang with the footballer and wrestler instead!


----------



## pearlyqueen

At Bulgari Hotel & Residence Dubai, from IG story




Romantic meal for two in a beautiful setting [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> That helps explain why Michael wasn't spotted at the hotel opening party - he probably chose to hang with the footballer and wrestler instead!



That would definitely have been my choice!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Well, yeah, but he still goes home and share his bed with Alicia.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, yeah, but he still goes home and share a bed with Alicia.


My comment was in reference to fashion (Bulgari, Louis Vuitton, any of it really) boring the crap of me. I know some people like it, but not me. It had nothing to do with who he'd prefer to spend his time with, in or out of bed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, yeah, but he still goes home and share his bed with Alicia.



Lol, he does indeed... lucky Alicia! [emoji6]


----------



## mollie12

Song to Song featured on this Top 10 list: 
https://www.theringer.com/movies/20...ms-2017-get-out-the-florida-project-good-time

It's also in Manohla Dargis of the NY Times honorable mentions list.


----------



## eserei27

mollie12 said:


> Song to Song featured on this Top 10 list


I really enjoyed the movie. I get why some people didn't (it's not for everyone), but I thought it was beautifully shot and enjoyed watching the characters move through their world.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3901443


He's got such a nice profile. So masculine. *sigh*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Found on Alicia’s thread, Thanks Selayang!

Michael and Alicia arriving in São Paulo, Brazil yesterday evening:













Source: Weibo
“Alicia Vikander and new husband Michael Fassbender arrive in Brazil for her first public appearance as Lara Croft. 7 December 2017”


----------



## MarieCurie

Just Askin said:


> Hi. Glad you’ve joined. I’d love them to have kids sometime soon. Who knows though?





pearlyqueen said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I don’t know if Alicia is pregnant, maybe..? If not now I think it’s on the agenda in the near future!



Thank you. I was quick in assuming because she is just glowing and you know the old wives' tale about glowing... Anyway, whether kids are on their agenda or not is their business, they are a lovely couple. I'm more a fan of his acting than looks, and vise versa with Alicia but I love them together.


----------



## Just Askin

Src: Oooranger + hiQmovie


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3901833
> View attachment 3901834
> View attachment 3901835
> View attachment 3901836
> View attachment 3901837
> 
> Src: Oooranger + hiQmovie



There’s a hiQ movie?

One more!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think it’s funny to compare their airport pap pictures before the wedding and after. Before they always walked separately looking annoyed at the photographers. After, they have their arms around each other, focused on each other like they don’t realize photogs are around. I don’t mistake that for being totally in love - that live was around before they got married. That shows that they capitalize on the visuals of their relationship and want to be recognized and characterized as a Hollywood super couple. Not saying they are only a PR couple, but I think it’s silly to claim they don’t use the relationship for PR. “Private couple”they are not. Margot Robbie and her husband or Gal Gadot and her husband are what private couples look like.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Are those guys security? That’s a lot of them, but the crime rate in Brazil is out of control, so it’s probably necessary.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Are those guys security? That’s a lot of them, but the crime rate in Brazil is out of control, so it’s probably necessary.



Look very much like security to me - there’s a lot of them!

No wonder Michael is holding Alicia close so protectively [emoji177]


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> I think it’s funny to compare their airport pap pictures before the wedding and after. Before they always walked separately looking annoyed at the photographers. After, they have their arms around each other, focused on each other like they don’t realize photogs are around. I don’t mistake that for being totally in love - that live was around before they got married. That shows that they capitalize on the visuals of their relationship and want to be recognized and characterized as a Hollywood super couple. Not saying they are only a PR couple, but I think it’s silly to claim they don’t use the relationship for PR. “Private couple”they are not. Margot Robbie and her husband or Gal Gadot and her husband are what private couples look like.


Truly, I'm wondering: what is the correct way for them to walk through an airport, a way that would NOT bring criticism of one sort or another? Also, let's remember that they have traveled together frequently, and we have seen them only at a handful of airports.  We see very little of their lives together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Truly, I'm wondering: what is the correct way for them to walk through an airport, a way that would NOT bring criticism of one sort or another? Also, let's remember that they have traveled together frequently, and we have seen them only at a handful of airports.  We see very little of their lives together.



Such a lot of nonsense written about how they walk through airports! If they walk separately it’s because they are pissed with each other, if they have their arms around each other it’s because they are “selling their relationship”... the narrative changes every time. 

For a couple supposedly using their relationship for PR they are continuing to do a crap job of it; all those opportunities missed in Dubai the other night! Like you say, we only get glimpses of their lives together because they are a private couple who spend most of it privately under the radar.


----------



## Esizzle

Why do they need security? Alicia can just throw a shoe at anyone trying to get too close. She knows how to physically assault.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> Truly, I'm wondering: what is the correct way for them to walk through an airport, a way that would NOT bring criticism of one sort or another? Also, let's remember that they have traveled together frequently, and we have seen them only at a handful of airports.  We see very little of their lives together.



Well for starters, I'm not criticizing them. I'm making an observation.  There's a difference. I'd also disagree that we've only seen them in a handful of airports. This year alone we've seen them in Toronto, LAX on multiple occasions, Paris, London on multiple occasions, Ibiza, Sao Paolo. When we saw them prior to the wedding, as I said they were always walking next to each other, clearly together, but not touching. Since the wedding, each time we've seen them they've been either walking with arms around each other or hanging on each other.
I don't think it's outlandish to think that it is somewhat calculated. Stars use times they know they are being shot by the paparazzi to convey messages. Some will carry books that either send a message in the title or that they want to promote to help an author. Some will carry a product that they are being paid to endorse - like a designer purse or a coat. Walking in front of paparazzi for celebrities is a marketing effort, and these two seem to be choosing to send the message that they are a couple and want it noted.
One more thing about the pics - they arrived at night, right?  So why the sunglasses?



pearlyqueen said:


> Such a lot of nonsense written about how they walk through airports! If they walk separately it’s because they are pissed with each other, if they have their arms around each other it’s because they are “selling their relationship”... the narrative changes every time.


That's not true.  I've never suggested that walking separately they were pissed at each other. What you're seeing is contrasting opinions  from different people ... not the same person changing the narrative constantly.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael and Alicia don’t have to justify themselves to anyone, PERIOD. They will live their life as they see fit, and if you can’t deal, then tough luck.


----------



## tudosimples

Congratulations on the comment about Brazil, funny that when Alex Skarsgard was here in Brazil and I did not see any negative comments from my country from his fans as I am reading from you, sincerely should live here to really see what the situation is like, we are not a country of "first world" or something like that, we have problems like every country and its maladministration, and yet we do not cease to be kind to people who see from outside, there is crime, violence everywhere, they must review their first concepts , until I was pleased to read this forum, but certain comments really make me think about their "fans"


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

tudosimples said:


> Congratulations on the comment about Brazil, funny that when Alex Skarsgard was here in Brazil and I did not see any negative comments from my country from his fans as I am reading from you, sincerely should live here to really see what the situation is like, we are not a country of "first world" or something like that, we have problems like every country and its maladministration, and yet we do not cease to be kind to people who see from outside, there is crime, violence everywhere, they must review their first concepts , until I was pleased to read this forum, but certain comments really make me think about their "fans"


Let me apologize if you are offended by my comment about the crime rate in Brazil. I’m in no way suggesting that this is unique to country. My best friend is from there, and I have visited several times, but I am not making things up, although it was not my intention to offend you.


----------



## tudosimples

I want to see if you have photos of them with fans at the airport? If you have please post here, because Alex received his fans and his fans at the airport, at the hotel in the fast passage through Rio de Janeiro and also when he was in the falls of Foz do Iguaçu makes currency with Brazil, Argentina and Paraguay) where he gave interviews, was super advisable


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m not sure what you are asking here.


----------



## readingnook

tudosimples said:


> I want to see if you have photos of them with fans at the airport? If you have please post here, because Alex received his fans and his fans at the airport, at the hotel in the fast passage through Rio de Janeiro and also when he was in the falls of Foz do Iguaçu makes currency with Brazil, Argentina and Paraguay) where he gave interviews, was super advisable



I have not seen any other airport photos, but if new photos come out from there or otherwise, someone will usually post them here.  Sometimes they are several days delayed though!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Michael and Alicia don’t have to justify themselves to anyone, PERIOD. They will live their life as they see fit, and if you can’t deal, then tough luck.


No one is asking Michael and Alicia to justify themselves to anyone. It is perfectly okay, acceptable, and normal to be a fan of someone and recognize when something is for marketing. That's not a criticism - it's a realistic acknowledgement of the jobs they have and the demands of doing those jobs.  Recognizing that marketing is part of their jobs is common sense not an attack.  After all - why do you think Alicia is in Brazil right now if not for marketing?



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’m not sure what you are asking here.


What I take from what tudosimples said, and I trust she'll correct me if I'm wrong, is that she'd like to see Michael and Alicia really take some time to interact with fans and give them personal attention as opposed to sweeping in, getting some pictures taken and wanting to be seen as glamorous without giving anything back to the people of the country. I think it's a very fair thing to hope for.


----------



## Selayang430

LibbyRuth said:


> No one is asking Michael and Alicia to justify themselves to anyone. It is perfectly okay, acceptable, and normal to be a fan of someone and recognize when something is for marketing. That's not a criticism - it's a realistic acknowledgement of the jobs they have and the demands of doing those jobs.  Recognizing that marketing is part of their jobs is common sense not an attack.  After all - why do you think Alicia is in Brazil right now if not for marketing?
> 
> 
> What I take from what tudosimples said, and I trust she'll correct me if I'm wrong, is that she'd like to see Michael and Alicia really take some time to interact with fans and give them personal attention as opposed to sweeping in, getting some pictures taken and wanting to be seen as glamorous without giving anything back to the people of the country. I think it's a very fair thing to hope for.



I believe they will definitely spend some money there, tour some places ,eat some local foods ,interact with locals and bring back nice memories from Brazil - other than doing their job.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Selayang430 said:


> I believe they will definitely spend some money there, tour some places ,eat some local foods ,interact with locals and bring back nice memories from Brazil - other than doing their job.


Sure - but what fans that live in a place that stars don't go to often are looking for is not the pride of knowing their money was left behind. They want the chances to interact.


----------



## tudosimples

What I take from what tudosimples said, and I trust she'll correct me if I'm wrong, is that she'd like to see Michael and Alicia really take some time to interact with fans and give them personal attention as opposed to sweeping in, getting some pictures taken and wanting to be seen as glamorous without giving anything back to the people of the country. I think it's a very fair thing to hope for.[/QUOTE]

more or less that, after all I've always been a fan of Michael's work, I like his work (I have no interest in his personal life) Alicia really happened to be recognized when I saw the movie ex-machina, so I hope that fans who are in the comic con, or that you happen to meet them in São Paulo, they can take photos, because it would be really nice to see them (as a couple) share the affection of the fans, I live in the southern region of the country, more accurate in Santa Catarina, hours of car from São Paulo, then it becomes impossible to go there to at least try to get a picture with Michael (even because I work in a hospital) schedule is not compatible with the event there in SP


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

If fans want to interact they should buy tickets to comic con where Alicia will be answering questions and doing events. I don’t see why they have to use their personal time for fans, that’s asking for too much imo.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> If fans want to interact they should buy tickets to comic con where Alicia will be answering questions and doing events. I don’t see why they have to use their personal time for fans, that’s asking for too much imo.


They don't have to do it.  But they will get better receptions if they do.  Stars who invest in interacting with their fans enjoy rewards from doing it. Those who remain in ivory towers release flop movies.


----------



## Selayang430

LibbyRuth said:


> Sure - but what fans that live in a place that stars don't go to often are looking for is not the pride of knowing their money was left behind. They want the chances to interact.



Trust the fans are both smart and resourceful. If they  want to they will find their way.


----------



## Just Askin

*Michael walks through an airport with his wife....and certain ‘fans’ are like....*
*

*
*

*


----------



## Esizzle

tudosimples said:


> Congratulations on the comment about Brazil, funny that when Alex Skarsgard was here in Brazil and I did not see any negative comments from my country from his fans as I am reading from you, sincerely should live here to really see what the situation is like, we are not a country of "first world" or something like that, we have problems like every country and its maladministration, and yet we do not cease to be kind to people who see from outside, there is crime, violence everywhere, they must review their first concepts , until I was pleased to read this forum, but certain comments really make me think about their "fans"


You are from Brazil!! I don't know why I thought you were from Italy lol. Brazil looks beautiful I want to visit soon. Maybe when Alex is visiting there again. 
And there is no comparison between Alicia and Alex. She is a shoe throwing actress who physically assaults people and thinks she is above everyone. Must not have been raised right by her parents.


----------



## tudosimples

Esizzle said:


> You are from Brazil!! I don't know why I thought you were from Italy lol. Brazil looks beautiful I want to visit soon. Maybe when Alex is visiting there again.
> And there is no comparison between Alicia and Alex. She is a shoe throwing actress who physically assaults people and thinks she is above everyone. Must not have been raised right by her parents.


I am a descendant of Italian ... I can come without fear, do not need to come with so many "security" danger only to some celebrity or maybe
joke lol


----------



## Esizzle

tudosimples said:


> I am a descendant of Italian ... I can come without fear, do not need to come with so many "security" danger only to some celebrity or maybe
> joke lol


Ohhhh ok so there is Italian in you! I didnt just make it up in my mind lol. Maybe the security was there to protect the people from Alicia's shoe throwing.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Michael walks through an airport with his wife....and certain ‘fans’ are like....*
> *
> View attachment 3902053
> *
> *
> View attachment 3902052
> *



Hahaha! Must be forgot to take meds..........
My parents bring me up well, teaching me not to make baseless, wicked personal accusations.


----------



## eserei27

From watching Michael through the years and seeing him interact with his fans, I think it’s safe to assume that when he’s able to, he’ll engage with fans. We’ve seen him stop and interact at airports and other places where other celebs might not have. And as far as things I’ve personally observed, Michael has stopped for fans when other castmates have not. He’s great with fans, based on many accounts and evidenced in pictures and videos. When he hasn’t stopped for fans, it usually has to do with time and/ or other obligations. 

That being said, he certainly is entitled to his personal time. I think sometimes fans get upset when an encounter doesn’t go the way we want it. I understand that inclination, but we have to remember that all actors owe us is a good performance on screen. Everything else is just a bonus.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> That being said, he certainly is entitled to his personal time. I think sometimes fans get upset when an encounter doesn’t go the way we want it. I understand that inclination, but we have to remember that all actors owe us is a good performance on screen. Everything else is just a bonus.


I completely agree and have said this many times before. 
I hope we get some nice pics over the next few days.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> From watching Michael through the years and seeing him interact with his fans, I think it’s safe to assume that when he’s able to, he’ll engage with fans. We’ve seen him stop and interact at airports and other places where other celebs might not have. And as far as things I’ve personally observed, Michael has stopped for fans when other castmates have not. He’s great with fans, based on many accounts and evidenced in pictures and videos. When he hasn’t stopped for fans, it usually has to do with time and/ or other obligations.
> 
> That being said, he certainly is entitled to his personal time. I think sometimes fans get upset when an encounter doesn’t go the way we want it. I understand that inclination, but we have to remember that all actors owe us is a good performance on screen. Everything else is just a bonus.



Totally agree. And Alicia is known to be just as generous, only the other night in Dubai she was singled out for praise by a fan on IG who said she took the time for everyone to get pics with her long after the other names left.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> Why do they need security? Alicia can just throw a shoe at anyone trying to get too close. She knows how to physically assault.


What's the tea?  I missed out on shoe throwing tantrum?  Spill....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I completely agree and have said this many times before.
> I hope we get some nice pics over the next few days.




Some nice new pics would definitely be welcome! 

Speaking of pics, did I miss some? And earlier post claimed there were pics of them together in London this year on multiple occasions - I’m only aware of one occasion. They have never been papped together at Heathrow, don’t think Alicia has either, and Michael only once or twice over many years. 

Anyway, guess those who want to think they are branding their coupledom will continue to do so regardless. Since when was it suspicious for a husband to show any affection or touch his wife in an airport? A hug and kiss as they set off for honeymoon in Ibiza, and Michael putting a protective arm around his wife in São Paulo is scant evidence of any marketing!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> Hahaha! Must be forgot to take meds..........
> My parents bring me up well, teaching me not to make baseless, wicked personal accusations.



I hope that goes for the majority of us here. There will always be some who choose to make baseless wicked accusations wherever you go in the world, who knows why? Sad but true. Truly I don’t know why they do it; it  doesn’t affect their target in the real world, they just show themselves up to be dishonest and malicious.


----------



## pearlyqueen

tudosimples said:


> Congratulations on the comment about Brazil, funny that when Alex Skarsgard was here in Brazil and I did not see any negative comments from my country from his fans as I am reading from you, sincerely should live here to really see what the situation is like, we are not a country of "first world" or something like that, we have problems like every country and its maladministration, and yet we do not cease to be kind to people who see from outside, there is crime, violence everywhere, they must review their first concepts , until I was pleased to read this forum, but certain comments really make me think about their "fans"



I hope you don’t feel offended as I really don’t think any slight on your country was intended. Not like some remarks that were made here last year saying  my country and people are sh*tty. 

I don’t think the intention was to present a negative image of your country; it was just to explain the very heavy security presence at the airport. Of course every country has its problems, some have higher crime rates than others, or economic problems, whatever. That doesn’t reflect on the nature of the people there or detract from all the good things a country has to offer! I’m sure Michael and Alicia will have a wonderful time in Brazil!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> If fans want to interact they should buy tickets to comic con where Alicia will be answering questions and doing events. I don’t see why they have to use their personal time for fans, that’s asking for too much imo.



And it’s only Alicia who is in Brazil on business. Michael isn’t there for work, he’s only there to be with his wife so he’s there in a private capacity.


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> What's the tea?  I missed out on shoe throwing tantrum?  Spill....


A wardrobe assistant handed her a wrong sized shoe and Alicia threw the shoe back at her. This was before she was ready to be more famous with help from her dear friend H.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> *Michael walks through an airport with his wife....and certain ‘fans’ are like....*
> *
> View attachment 3902053
> *
> *
> View attachment 3902052
> *


Here's a picture from the airport arrival that was oddly left out of a lot of collages


Weird that Michael was not walking with his wife until they got the point where the paps were present. No possible way they are aware of the benefits of marketing their relationship.  I'm sure he was just delayed by security trying to keep her safe.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> Here's a picture from the airport arrival that was oddly left out of a lot of collages
> View attachment 3902109
> 
> Weird that Michael was not walking with his wife until they got the point where the paps were present. No possible way they are aware of the benefits of marketing their relationship.  I'm sure he was just delayed by security trying to keep her safe.


True that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pathetic how uncorroborated tittle tattle/gossip by one person on twitter suddenly becomes fact.... something along the lines of my friend knows someone who said she threw a shoe. Must be true then. 

Poor Alicia, people with ulterior motives constantly fabricating lies about her like the Weinstein rubbish. Still, Alicia has the last laugh... she’s married to Michael [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Pathetic how uncorroborated tittle tattle/gossip by one person on twitter suddenly becomes fact.... something along the lines of my friend knows someone who said she threw a shoe. Must be true then.
> 
> Poor Alicia, people with ulterior motives constantly fabricating lies about her like the Weinstein rubbish. Still, Alicia has the last laugh... she’s married to Michael [emoji177][emoji177]


Yeah, that’s why all her co-stars and directors always sing her praises. Michael’s ”lucky charm”!!! She got the man that would never yours... burn...burn.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Whats the difference between reading on twitter that someone behaved badly at a shoot and believing it and reading on twitter that a couple of shopping for furniture and nesting and believing it?  These are celebrity news and gossip forums. We're talking about people we read about, draw conclusions about, and gossip about. Sometimes we share the same view, sometimes we draw different conclusions, but we're all doing the same thing. I don't think that's pathetic. I think it's fun.


----------



## Esizzle

Is anyone looking to Marry Michael?? Did I miss something. If it were 2012 then yes. But 2017 Michael is a hard pass. Don’t need a househusband anyways 

If I want be to jealous of anyone it would be Blake lively. I’d marry Ryan Reynolds in a heartbeat. Not jealous of Mrs a Michael: physically assualting C list actress that’s a white washing proponent.


----------



## Just Askin

... this is getting embarrassing. Please just stop. I’m cringing right now.


----------



## Esizzle

Im embarrassed by the white washing too. Especially when Mrs M is a poster child for too much fake tan application.


----------



## LibbyRuth

There's a simple solution.  The request to keep only positive comments about Michael and Alicia on their couples thread has been honored. So why not make that the place for anything about them that includes both of them, and the safe place for positive only commentary. Anything one of them does solo, most likely professional stuff instead of pap sightings, goes in their individual threads where any honest opinion is safely expressed - positive or negative?  I don't understand why if there is a couples thread the same pics get posted in three threads. Unless it's to bait a reaction that you then express disgust over.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Burn...burn. 



That’s right!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Oh..so they are white washing their marriage...? Ok.


----------



## Just Askin

Why doesn’t someone start a  “let’s just trash talk Michael and Alicia” thread and let the rest of us post as we want where we want.


----------



## LibbyRuth

There is absolutely no reason at all to get caught up in Alicia Vikander and the issue of whitewashing in a Michael Fassbender thread if the couples thread is used for couples news.  It only happens when their coupledom is used as some sort of weapon out of a delusion that people are jealous or upset that they can't have Michael because he married Alicia. One can only conclude the outrage is enjoyed, or that Alicia really needs the attention, since she's discussed in three threads now - hers, the couple thread, and Michaels.  Help her PR efforts!  Keep her out of the Michael thread!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Oh..so they are white washing their marriage...? Ok.


lol  people that are not Michael’s fans (as far as I’m concerned) freak out every time we have new pictures of him and his wife. Every.single.time.


----------



## Esizzle

“Post as we want where we want”. DING DING DING!


----------



## Esizzle

Not white washing marriage, just Alicia white washing her roles.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Esizzle said:


> “Post as we want where we want”. DING DING DING!



So negative posts are allowed now in the couple thread?


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> So negative posts are allowed now in the couple thread?


They were always allowed!!! Lol.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Esizzle said:


> They were always allowed!!! Lol.



You're right, free speech and all.  I guess they were left out as a matter of respect - or else a lack of interest in the two of them as a couple. I'll admit there were a few times I read posts there, was tempted to respond, but didn't because I thought it would be taken negatively and I was respecting the request. But it seems more and more clear that those remarks are actually desired, which is why they are searched for in three different threads.  So I guess it makes sense not to resist anymore.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> There is absolutely no reason at all to get caught up in Alicia Vikander and the issue of whitewashing in a Michael Fassbender thread if the couples thread is used for couples news.  It only happens when their coupledom is used as some sort of weapon out of a delusion that people are jealous or upset that they can't have Michael because he married Alicia. One can only conclude the outrage is enjoyed, or that Alicia really needs the attention, since she's discussed in three threads now - hers, the couple thread, and Michaels.  Help her PR efforts!  Keep her out of the Michael thread!


Ain’t happening. She’s Michaels wife. Every pic of Michael from yesterday had Alicia beside him. I could just cut her out as some do but I find that incredibly immature and bluntly...a bit weird. Are they new rules? Only individual pics to be posted. Hmmmm I could try.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> You're right, free speech and all.  I guess they were left out as a matter of respect - or else a lack of interest in the two of them as a couple. I'll admit there were a few times I read posts there, was tempted to respond, but didn't because I thought it would be taken negatively and I was respecting the request. But it seems more and more clear that those remarks are actually desired, which is why they are searched for in three different threads.  So I guess it makes sense not to resist anymore.


I know. It’s the same three or four people posting in that thread so I don’t get why there are three seperate threads. When couples get married their individual threads are deleted and just one couples thread remains. But not with Michael and C list. I’m nice and won’t post in that thread. Since everyone can and do read my posts here so that’s enough hahaha.


----------



## Just Askin

*Here we go....sorted.*


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Ain’t happening. She’s Michaels wife. Every pic of Michael from yesterday had Alicia beside him. I could just cut her out as some do but I find that incredibly immature and bluntly...a bit weird. Are they new rules? Only individual pics to be posted. Hmmmm I could try.


That's cool. Like I said, I misunderstood the request which is why I had not posted some of my thoughts in teh coupels thread.  Now that I know they are welcome there, I feel more free and will participate accordingly.  Thank you!


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> That's cool. Like I said, I misunderstood the request which is why I had not posted some of my thoughts in teh coupels thread.  Now that I know they are welcome there, I feel more free and will participate accordingly.  Thank you!


I’m sure you will post your sort of posts anyway. Some people just love to share their...erm...joy. Wouldn’t want people to be too happy now would we?


----------



## Just Askin

Problem is, if people are being asked to only post Michael work related things here there will be a whole section of people on here that will have to cease posting. I’ll gladly give examples if needed. Or you could just read back a bit.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> I’m sure you will post your sort of posts anyway. Some people just love to share their...erm...joy. Wouldn’t want people to be too happy now would we?


Actually, I like to share their joy too. One of the primary things that draws me to Michael is just how expressive he is - when he's happy it shows and it's fun to be around happy.  I know it's fun to assume sinister motivations behind me since we dont' share the same opinion of Alicia's charisma, charm, or talent and it's easier to believe there's something wrong with me than to entertain the idea that everyone doesn't see her as this fabulously glamorous, talented, and charismatic wonder. But there are things I like about her too - the bit she did where she called Swedes on the "call a swede" line was very amusing.  While I think some of the pics from the hotel opening were terrible, I thought the pictures with Jon where she was smiling and having fun were great. I wish she'd show more of that side, but for some reason she seems to think she has to show this serious side too often and that does bore me.
I'm fine with them as a couple, I simply think it's utter BS when they try to pretend they are private about their relationship. Whether they call the paps or just play up to them when they are around, they most definitely use them. They planned wedding events to be in the range of paps, and Michael raced up to walk next to Alicia in Brazil for a reason too. I don't say that as a negative - I just with thye'd be honest about it so we could all just acknowledge it. Lots of celebrity couples use their relationships and are open about it. Iike honesty - it would be nice if they were honest about that aspect of their lives.



Just Askin said:


> Problem is, if people are being asked to only post Michael work related things here there will be a whole section of people on here that will have to cease posting. I’ll gladly give examples if needed. Or you could just read back a bit.


That wasn't the suggestion. The suggestion was Alicia goes on the Alicia thread, Michael goes on the Michael thread, and Michael and Alicia go on the couples thread.  So for example, the pics from the airport would go on the couples thread. An article about Michael racing, Xmen previews, or an instagram picture of just him with a person in a Chanel store would go on his thread. Coverage of Alicia promoting Tomb Raider would go on her thread. My reason for that if people hate Michael but love Alicia, they'd avoid him. If people hate Alicia but not MIchael, they'd avoid her. I think it would reduce a lot of the spats. But hey - if you enjoy the spats,there's no reason  to change it.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Actually, I like to share their joy too. One of the primary things that draws me to Michael is just how expressive he is - when he's happy it shows and it's fun to be around happy.  I know it's fun to assume sinister motivations behind me since we dont' share the same opinion of Alicia's charisma, charm, or talent and it's easier to believe there's something wrong with me than to entertain the idea that everyone doesn't see her as this fabulously glamorous, talented, and charismatic wonder. But there are things I like about her too - the bit she did where she called Swedes on the "call a swede" line was very amusing.  While I think some of the pics from the hotel opening were terrible, I thought the pictures with Jon where she was smiling and having fun were great. I wish she'd show more of that side, but for some reason she seems to think she has to show this serious side too often and that does bore me.
> I'm fine with them as a couple, I simply think it's utter BS when they try to pretend they are private about their relationship. Whether they call the paps or just play up to them when they are around, they most definitely use them. They planned wedding events to be in the range of paps, and Michael raced up to walk next to Alicia in Brazil for a reason too. I don't say that as a negative - I just with thye'd be honest about it so we could all just acknowledge it. Lots of celebrity couples use their relationships and are open about it. Iike honesty - it would be nice if they were honest about that aspect of their lives.


Please do share the links where they go into deep discussion about their relationship so we can pin point where they are lying.  I view a marriage after 3 yrs together as a natural progression, usually indicating a couple in love who want to spend the rest of their lives together....but maybe that’s just the strange world I live in.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don't need to post links - you know all the TLBO interviews where they said they keep their relationship between just them. That's the part I wish they'd give up. They don't keep it between just them. Most of it is between just them, as is the case with any couple - public or private. But they have changed their body language in front of paps after getting married for a reason - not between just the two of them. They had beach parties the day before and after their wedding, complete with heart shaped sunglasses, so the paps could be in a boat and capture it all for a reason - not just between the two of them. They telegraphed where and when the wedding would happen to ensure the boat of paps would be there for a reason - not just between the two of them. 
It's insincere to claim they keep it just between them. There are professional benefits to each of them for getting some publicity over their being a couple. There's nothing wrong with it except for the dishonesty pretending they are so private. If they were so private, we would not know they were together. How much do you know about Margot Robbie's marriage?  THAT is keeping it between them.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> I don't need to post links - you know all the TLBO interviews where they said they keep their relationship between just them. That's the part I wish they'd give up. They don't keep it between just them. Most of it is between just them, as is the case with any couple - public or private. But they have changed their body language in front of paps after getting married for a reason - not between just the two of them. They had beach parties the day before and after their wedding, complete with heart shaped sunglasses, so the paps could be in a boat and capture it all for a reason - not just between the two of them. They telegraphed where and when the wedding would happen to ensure the boat of paps would be there for a reason - not just between the two of them.
> It's insincere to claim they keep it just between them. There are professional benefits to each of them for getting some publicity over their being a couple. There's nothing wrong with it except for the dishonesty pretending they are so private. If they were so private, we would not know they were together. How much do you know about Margot Robbie's marriage?  THAT is keeping it between them.


Do you know how someone would have found out about the wedding? Through seeing the announcement posted in a local registry office. Do you think that perhaps an agreement was possibly made...little bit of info to give the journalist his scoop but leave them alone. Do you know how the majority of paps work around Ibiza? You know about the regulations and the crazy long lense capabilities etc right?  You do know they are real people and entitled to get married anyway and anywhere they want. Never have and never will be the rubber stamped property of Hollywood, as much as some think this is how all actors are.
Margot Robbie and who? You might want to take a look at their body’s of work to answer your last question. There’s a reason some people are continuously papped and some are not.
Please do show me the post wedding interviews they’ve done too. You know the ones where they talk about themselves as a couple.
As regards you wanting only professional discussion on here...really...you’ve done everything but since you started posting. You talk in circles .


----------



## LibbyRuth

Every time you twist my words around to counter them it makes me feel good knowing my points are so good they have to be twisted to be refuted. 
Margot Robbie kept her marriage a secret because she worked to make that happen, not because of the lack of fame for her husband.  But if you want to go with a couple where both people are working actors and famous, Ashton Kutcher and Mila Kunis got married in secret.  If they are not famous enough for you, I'd remind you that after Beyonce and Jay Z got married  there was questions and speculation for quite some time as to whether or not they were married. Please, please, please don't try to tell me that Alicia is more famous than Beyonce in order to make a point. When celebrity couples WANT a marriage to be a secret, arrangements can be made regarding public postings, and selection of a location in order to achieve that. There is no doubt in my mind that Michael and Alicia know how to do that if they'd chosen to. They didn't and I see nothing wrong with being honest about that.


----------



## Flatsy

LibbyRuth said:


> I'd remind you that after Beyonce and Jay Z got married  there was questions and speculation for quite some time as to whether or not they were married. Please, please, please don't try to tell me that Alicia is more famous than Beyonce in order to make a point.


LOL, isn't there the exact same question about Michael and Alicia?  The wedding took place, but nobody has seen the legal paperwork. 

Jay-Z and Beyonce's wedding was a full-on media circus with all of the paparazzi in NYC camped outside their house for 3 days, taking pictures of the decorations and guests arriving.  The paparazzi couldn't get a picture of the ceremony.  (And they couldn't get one of Michael and Alicia's ceremony either, but I'm sure you can find a way to explain that with some ridiculous conspiracy theory.)


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Every time you twist my words around to counter them it makes me feel good knowing my points are so good they have to be twisted to be refuted.
> Margot Robbie kept her marriage a secret because she worked to make that happen, not because of the lack of fame for her husband.  But if you want to go with a couple where both people are working actors and famous, Ashton Kutcher and Mila Kunis got married in secret.  If they are not famous enough for you, I'd remind you that after Beyonce and Jay Z got married  there was questions and speculation for quite some time as to whether or not they were married. Please, please, please don't try to tell me that Alicia is more famous than Beyonce in order to make a point. When celebrity couples WANT a marriage to be a secret, arrangements can be made regarding public postings, and selection of a location in order to achieve that. There is no doubt in my mind that Michael and Alicia know how to do that if they'd chosen to. They didn't and I see nothing wrong with being honest about that.


I’ve skimmed through this as it’s now getting very boring. WHY would they want to keep their marriage a secret??? The wedding itself sure. Pretty certain they would have been happy for no one in the public to know until after the event. But why in God’s name would they want to hide that they are married. I’m actually done with you now and you can chalk that up to whatever you want!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I'd guess they'd choose to keep their marriage a secret for the same reason Margot did, or Ashton and Mila, Kerry Washington, or others - because the work they do is public, but the lives they live are private. The downside of taking such an approach is that it means a lower profile and a lot of discipline. Margot Robbie is enjoying a lot of attention now thanks to I Tonya, but was overlooked for several years and probably been a bigger name if she'd played the publicity game better. It's a trade off - keep it private and get less publicity, or share your private life and let your career benefit from it. There's nothing wrong with either approach. Yet again I'll  say I'm not saying that getting publicity for your relationship is a bad thing - I simply think it's insincere and dishonest to claim to be private but take steps to draw attention.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> Whats the difference between reading on twitter that someone behaved badly at a shoot and believing it and reading on twitter that a couple of shopping for furniture and nesting and believing it?  These are celebrity news and gossip forums. We're talking about people we read about, draw conclusions about, and gossip about. Sometimes we share the same view, sometimes we draw different conclusions, but we're all doing the same thing. I don't think* that's pathetic*. I think it's fun.



LOL whoever said it is pathetic?  You're exaggerating.  Stop being jealous of Fassy and his wife-they're a match made in heaven. Hater... lol
JK


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> Every time you twist my words around to counter them it makes me feel good knowing my points are so good they have to be twisted to be refuted.
> Margot Robbie kept her marriage a secret because she worked to make that happen, not because of the lack of fame for her husband.  But if you want to go with a couple where both people are working actors and famous, Ashton Kutcher and Mila Kunis got married in secret.  If they are not famous enough for you, I'd remind you that after Beyonce and Jay Z got married  there was questions and speculation for quite some time as to whether or not they were married. Please, please, please don't try to tell me that Alicia is more famous than Beyonce in order to make a point. When celebrity couples WANT a marriage to be a secret, arrangements can be made regarding public postings, and selection of a location in order to achieve that. There is no doubt in my mind that Michael and Alicia know how to do that if they'd chosen to. They didn't and I see nothing wrong with being honest about that.


Ummmm they let The Sun know when they moved in together and they let the same trash mag know when they were getting married and where and who was paying for the wedding. How can people call that private? Lol


----------



## Esizzle

scarlet555 said:


> LOL whoever said it is pathetic?  You're exaggerating.  Stop being jealous of Fassy and his wife-they're a match made in heaven. Hater... lol
> JK


Burnnnnnnnnn. Don’t question the greatest love known to mankind please.


----------



## painterly_love

Both Michael and Alicia look great in these airport pictures - thanks for sharing! They look like they had a great time and got some sun. I wish that I could tan as well as she does - I'm much more like Michael, so I relate to the redness he got. 

LibbyRuth, I understand where you're coming from in some aspects. I think that any time a public person's photo is taken, its often to project an image -- heck, not even just a public person's, but anyone's really. They do look very loved up in these pictures - more so than I've seen before at an airport with paparazzis in their face. Perhaps, they're trying to drive their newlywed look (consciously or subconsciously) or perhaps, they're just more comfortable showing affection now that they're married. I applaud you for sharing your opinion that they may be using their combined star power for marketing and to garner interest either directly or indirectly to their projects (i.e. these photos showing up in a tabloid along with a note about Tomb Raider). I don't know if I agree completely, but I do appreciate it - and its too bad that there is quite a bit of twisting of words towards you here.



Selayang430 said:


> Hahaha! Must be forgot to take meds..........
> My parents bring me up well, teaching me not to make baseless, wicked personal accusations.



I would just be careful with joking about people forgetting to take their meds. I could argue that that is not a nice accusation to be made towards anyone -- on top of it adding to the negative stigma of those with mental health problems. Phrases like that just add to people being afraid to ask for help.


----------



## Just Askin

But no condemnation of posts of body shaming, racism,  xenophobia, drug abuse, etc etc...interesting.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> But no condemnation of posts of body shaming, racism,  xenophobia, drug abuse, etc etc...interesting.


It’s not interesting at all; it’s quite pathetic actually.


----------



## Just Askin

I wonder if Michael will show up at Comic Con?  I think he admires these events because they are about the fans.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> I wonder if Michael will show up at Comic Con?  I think he admires these events because they are about the fans.
> View attachment 3902257


Tough call - if he does, it brings more attention to Alicia.  But if he does, it shows that in order to get attention, she needs him.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I wonder if Michael will show up at Comic Con?  I think he admires these events because they are about the fans.
> View attachment 3902257


I don’t think he will go. He’ll maybe lurk in the audience and wait for her to finish so they can go have some fun together!


----------



## aprilmayjune

LibbyRuth said:


> Tough call - if he does, it brings more attention to Alicia.  But if he does, it shows that in order to get attention, she needs him.


...that is not how logic works...at all...


----------



## painterly_love

Just Askin said:


> But no condemnation of posts of body shaming, racism,  xenophobia, drug abuse, etc etc...interesting.





Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s not interesting at all; it’s quite pathetic actually.



I shouldn't have to explain myself. There is fault found in posts by some people here whenever they don't have complete agreement with a post - instead of just simply agreeing or disagreeing and stating why. I do condemn all of those things. I don't post here all that frequently, but I do disagree with the posts containing any body shaming, racism, xenophobia, drug abuse, etc. Luckily there are several regular posters here that do regularly call that out, and thus I don't feel a need....especially when these same ideas are regularly posted by the same users just to antagonize others. Perhaps, I should if that wouldn't make it so interesting or pathetic to anyone. To me though, I just ignore those that antagonize others repeatedly just to get a rise. In this case, the "meds" comment was done by a user that I normally consider positive.

I think the important thing is to look at intention. In terms of mental health, I do work in the field so posts that stigmatize mental health problems do bother me significantly. Body shaming and racism also contribute to mental health issues - I do agree. My intention was good - to stop a harmful phrase.

I'm not sure what intention these two posts had other than to put me down, especially by calling my behaviour and post pathetic.

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’ll say it again. It’s upsetting that people that do enjoy and admire Michael and Alicia have to constantly deal and get berated by people who wallow in negativity. Some come on here specifically to agree or defend people who’s very behavior and words they claim to find appalling. Yes, I find the double standards to say nothing of the hypocrisy pathetic.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’ll say it again. It’s upsetting that people that do enjoy and admire Michael and Alicia have to constantly deal and get berated by people who wallow in negativity. Some come on here specifically to agree or defend people who’s very behavior and words they claim to find appalling. Yes, I find the double standards to say nothing of the hypocrisy pathetic.



May I suggest that your standard of what is considered negativity is entirely too low?  Discussions about celebrity news and gossip will always include both statements of what is liked and what is disliked. That's not negative.  I'd prefer to post opinions and not have declarations such as "I skimmed this but got bored".  That has a twist of negativity on it. But on discussion boards, people get  to post differing points of view, and in the best forums those are discussed. If you want a place where only positive glowing comments about Alicia and Michael are made, might I suggest a closed fan forum?  Dont' get me wrong - i'm not saying leave this place. I personally like varying points of view and find it more fun and interesting. But if you don't want differing points of view, there are better places that allow you to avoid it!


----------



## Esizzle

The joint Michael and Alicia thread has no differing opinion. All opinions of same mindset there as far as I can see...were the airport pics posted in that thread? Along with the Michael thread and the Alicia thread...LMAO


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

It’s utterly pointless engaging with you, so I’m going to solve that problem right now.

Oh, I’ll stay wherever I want, thank you very much.


----------



## painterly_love

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’ll say it again. It’s upsetting that people that do enjoy and admire Michael and Alicia have to constantly deal and get berated by people who wallow in negativity. Some come on here specifically to agree or defend people who’s very behavior and words they claim to find appalling. Yes, I find the double standards to say nothing of the hypocrisy pathetic.



The person that I was defending was LibbyRuth, and at least today, I haven't seen any behaviour from her that I claim to find appalling. I think she just has a different opinion - and I don't find any of it offensive (at least today - I haven't looked through all of her posts, of course). I'm sorry that you don't like my posts, and it's unfortunate that I am perceived as wallowing in negativity. I just wanted to tell LibbyRuth I understood where she was coming from and also to condemn a negative phrase. I'm not someone who regularly participates in message boards ever, but rather just someone that reads them and sometimes feels the need to respond (as I have said before).

I really don't feel the need to continue this discussion further though. It's off topic, and you've made it clear that you find my behaviour pathetic. I'm sorry that you have that opinion of me.


----------



## Just Askin

painterly_love said:


> I think the important thing is to look at intention. In terms of mental health, I do work in the field so posts that stigmatize mental health problems do bother me significantly. Body shaming and race issues also contribute to mental health issues - I do agree. My intention was good - to stop a harmful phrase.


Whilst I agree we all need reminding to look at the bigger picture when making comments, and I understand and I am thankful people such as yourself care enough to remind us of this, I think it can fall a bit flat when attached to a post praising someone who is often not so considerate.




painterly_love said:


> I'm not sure what intention these two posts had other than to put me down, especially by calling my behaviour and post pathetic.


The intention is to highlight how people pick and choose what is ok to applaud and what is ok to criticise. One issue is no less or more important than the other. So it would seem a case of siding with certain posters is the thing to do.


----------



## eserei27

Alicia is part of Michael’s life, so it seems appropriate to me hat picture of them together be posted here. Pictures of her by herself or posts about her work have stayed in her thread, which also seems appropriate. Hopefully the same is true of news of Michael in her thread, but as I don’t visit her thread I wouldn’t really know. It does seem to me that it’s somewhat repetitive to have the same thing posted in 3 different threads, but it has no impact on me so it’s really no big deal. Goodness knows I go to numerous different Michae sites, so I’m no stranger to repetition when it comes to posts!

I do think claiming people aren’t “real fans” because they disagree with you is not a good thing. I hate fandom gatekeeping, and unfortunately I’ve seen it in every fandom I’ve been a part of. No fan is better than any other fandom, and there’s not a rule book about how fans should fan. Obviously, malicious comments are wrong. But they should be wrong whether we’re making them of someone we consider ourselves a fan of, a hater of, or against another poster. That has nothing to do with fandom, just with being a decent human.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Whilst I agree we all need reminding to look at the bigger picture when making comments, and I understand and I am thankful people such as yourself care enough to remind us of this, I think it can fall a bit flat when attached to a post praising someone who is often not so considerate.


Given the number of times you've demanded links and proof, I think it's quite fair to ask for examples of my offenses. I'm find with you sending them in a private message if you don't want to hijack the thread. After all, it's about Michael, not me. But I don't believe the claim of my being so inconsiderate is valid, and would welcome examples of my offenses.


----------



## Just Askin

aprilmayjune said:


> ...that is not how logic works...at all...


Hey you


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

aprilmayjune said:


> ...that is not how logic works...at all...


Where have you been, girl?


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Alicia is part of Michael’s life, so it seems appropriate to me hat picture of them together be posted here. Pictures of her by herself or posts about her work have stayed in her thread, which also seems appropriate. Hopefully the same is true of news of Michael in her thread, but as I don’t visit her thread I wouldn’t really know. It does seem to me that it’s somewhat repetitive to have the same thing posted in 3 different threads, but it has no impact on me so it’s really no big deal. Goodness knows I go to numerous different Michae sites, so I’m no stranger to repetition when it comes to posts!
> 
> I do think claiming people aren’t “real fans” because they disagree with you is not a good thing. I hate fandom gatekeeping, and unfortunately I’ve seen it in every fandom I’ve been a part of. No fan is better than any other fandom, and there’s not a rule book about how fans should fan. Obviously, malicious comments are wrong. But they should be wrong whether we’re making them of someone we consider ourselves a fan of, a hater of, or against another poster. That has nothing to do with fandom, just with being a decent human.


I usually read the term ‘real fans’ as meaning fans that want what’s best for Michael according to the book of Michael as opposed to those that slate him for not living by their rules. To the latter I say “ get your own f@*#ing life.”


----------



## Esizzle

Is this Michaels first time in Brazil? He should go to the Iguazu falls. Make the most of his free vacation. The weather must be beautiful.


----------



## eserei27

It might just be my distaste for the term “real fan.” As a female who’s been into geek culture her entire life, I’ve heard way too many (mostly men) call out others (mostly women) for not knowing enough about a character, or not being passionate enough about a storyline, that being too passionate about another, etc. Enjoying something is really the only requirement for being a fan.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> I usually read the term ‘real fans’ as meaning fans that want what’s best for Michael according to the book of Michael as opposed to those that slate him for not living by their rules. To the latter I say “ get your own f@*#ing life.”



So would that mean the fans who lament his racing on race weekends because it's unsafe are not real fans?


----------



## scarlet555

Oh, Michael, look what your pretty eyes have caused-
Why are fans attacking other fans who do not agree with them or attacking other fans who think certain things Michael does is dumb or ridiculous?
Oh, well, for those calling people jealous and haters for having a different opinion, please say it out loud so you know how funny it sounds!
Fan vs real fan?  We've come to this now? 
Fan: if you don't agree with me.
Real fan:  If you agree with me.

who keeps using the word pathetic?


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Found on Alicia’s thread, Thanks Selayang!
> 
> Michael and Alicia arriving in São Paulo, Brazil yesterday evening:
> 
> View attachment 3901815
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901816
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901818
> 
> 
> Source: Weibo
> “Alicia Vikander and new husband Michael Fassbender arrive in Brazil for her first public appearance as Lara Croft. 7 December 2017”



Is it just the lighting or is Michael's hair a little gray at the temples?  Either way, it's kind of sexy.


----------



## Allie28

MarieCurie said:


> I have been lurking this forum for almost a year and today I signed up to ask: Could she be pregnant? She looks great



Welcome Marie!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Allie28 said:


> Is it just the lighting or is Michael's hair a little gray at the temples?  Either way, it's kind of sexy.



I think that's just his scalp showing through since it's so short!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> It might just be my distaste for the term “real fan.” As a female who’s been into geek culture her entire life, I’ve heard way too many (mostly men) call out others (mostly women) for not knowing enough about a character, or not being passionate enough about a storyline, that being too passionate about another, etc. Enjoying something is really the only requirement for being a fan.


Well this is the first fandom I’ve ever been a part of so I don’t have your experience. I don’t think I’ve ever used the term myself. In this fandom I see it being used as I already said, to depict someone who cares for the Michael Fassbender they invent in their world and not someone who appreciates Michael Fassbender as an actor and a person. Hence, the moment he goes against their narrative they turn on him.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Is it just the lighting or is Michael's hair a little gray at the temples?  Either way, it's kind of sexy.


Can’t work that one out. No sign of grey the other day..


...not that it matters either way to me...


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Well this is the first fandom I’ve ever been a part of so I don’t have your experience. I don’t think I’ve ever used the term myself. In this fandom I see it being used as I already said, to depict someone who cares for the Michael Fassbender they invent in their world and not someone who appreciates Michael Fassbender as an actor and a person. Hence, the moment he goes against their narrative they turn on him.



Once a fan goes from being a fan of movies only into celebrity news and gossip about Michael, aren't they ALL appreciating the Fassbender they invent in their world?  The people who truly know him are called friends and family - not fans. We all imagine who we believe he is, and act as a fan of that.


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> Is this Michaels first time in Brazil?


He and his dad did a motorcycle tour of South America a number of years back. I imagine they hit up Brazil. 

While we’re  talking about South America, remember this from Argentina? Oh Michael...


And


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> Once a fan goes from being a fan of movies only into celebrity news and gossip about Michael, aren't they ALL appreciating the Fassbender they invent in their world?  *The people who truly know him are called friends and family - not fans. We all imagine who we believe he is, and act as a fan of that*.


That is very hard for some to understand. Very hard!


----------



## Esizzle

eserei27 said:


> He and his dad did a motorcycle tour of South America a number of years back. I imagine they hit up Brazil.
> 
> While we’re  talking about South America, remember this from Argentina? Oh Michael...
> 
> 
> And



Oh yeahhhhhh I totally forgot about the South American tour! Good times in those videos lmao


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> He and his dad did a motorcycle tour of South America a number of years back. I imagine they hit up Brazil.
> 
> While we’re  talking about South America, remember this from Argentina? Oh Michael...
> 
> 
> And




I so enjoy drunk Michael!


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> Alicia is part of Michael’s life, so it seems appropriate to me hat picture of them together be posted here. Pictures of her by herself or posts about her work have stayed in her thread, which also seems appropriate.



That's how it's always been since they started dating and ITA it's how it should be.  Mods reiterated this when a few took issue with any discussion of Alicia in this thread.  They stated just as you did, she's part of his life and as long as the pics or news include him, like today's airport pics, it's totally on topic here.  And it's bound to happen more now that they're married. Usually, once a celeb couple is married there's just the one joint thread so you don't have repetitive posts in different threads. But I think we can all agree it's probably for the best the solo threads remained!


----------



## Allie28

It's fair to compare Michael and Alicia to other couples where both are famous actors.  But I think it's apples/oranges to compare them to Gal Gadot and Margot Robbie and their spouses who are not famous actors. If Gal Gadot and Ben Affleck had fallen in love on the set of Justice League and were now a couple, you bet tabloids and the paparazzi would be all over them.


----------



## scarlet555

Just Askin said:


> Well this is the first fandom I’ve ever been a part of so I don’t have your experience. I don’t think I’ve ever used the term myself. In this fandom I see it being used as I already said, to depict someone who cares for the Michael Fassbender they invent in their world and not someone who appreciates Michael Fassbender as an actor and a person. Hence, the moment he goes against their narrative they turn on him.



Are you talking about the fan or the real fan?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Allie28 said:


> That's how it's always been since they started dating and ITA it's how it should be.  Mods reiterated this when a few took issue with any discussion of Alicia in this thread.  They stated just as you did, she's part of his life and as long as the pics or news include him, like today's airport pics, it's totally on topic here.  And it's bound to happen more now that they're married. Usually, once a celeb couple is married there's just the one joint thread so you don't have repetitive posts in different threads. But I think we can all agree it's probably for the best the solo threads remained!



Just to clarify since I'm the one who raised the point - I don't have any problem at all with the way things are. The only reason I mentioned it was that there are a few that have expressed frustration over the opinions expressed that are not glowing about them as a couple or about Alicia. I seemed to me that one way to get around that would be to leave Alicia out of this thread. It was more a thought to find a compromise and allow the people who don't want to see those comments to be able to avoid them. But if those people who want to avoid it don't want that solution, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Allie28

This article explains Magneto's part in the new XMen film.

Warning: It has some spoilers so don't click if you don't wanna be spoiled!  

http://comicbook.com/marvel/2017/12/08/x-men-dark-phoenix-magneto-genosha/


----------



## eserei27

Allie28 said:


> This article explains Magneto's part in the new XMen film.
> 
> Warning: It has some spoilers so don't click if you don't wanna be spoiled!
> 
> http://comicbook.com/marvel/2017/12/08/x-men-dark-phoenix-magneto-genosha/


Super excited. I love the [redacted] story line in the comics. Hopefully it will give Michael a little more to play with


----------



## Hackensack

Allie28 said:


> This article explains Magneto's part in the new XMen film.
> 
> Warning: It has some spoilers so don't click if you don't wanna be spoiled!
> 
> http://comicbook.com/marvel/2017/12/08/x-men-dark-phoenix-magneto-genosha/


This would also explain why he did not do much filming with the rest of the cast.  I hope they do justice to the Genosha storyline.


----------



## pearlyqueen

The concepts of secret and private are being confused. Keeping a secret is about hiding something from the world; to be private you don't need or have to share any more than you feel comfortable in doing.

Nobody from either Michael or Alicia’s people has ever said their relationship was secret, in fact Alicia is on record as saying they have never denied that they are a couple. Nor did any of them say their wedding was a secret, it was private not secret. 

They have decided not to discuss any of the emotional or intimate details of their life and relationship - ie keeping their personal details personal to them and whoever THEY choose to share them with. Nothing duplicitous or unreasonable about that. 

The same posters who said only days ago they hadn’t been seen together much since they married are now saying they are trying to publicise their coupledom?  Somewhat contradictory and cynical; and just because of minimal body contact on a couple of occasions at airports? As someone else here observed after 3 years together and having married they are doubtless more relaxed about pda, albeit very low scale - they aren’t making out in front of the cameras for goodness sake! 

I really don’t get this accusation that they are complicit with paparazzi either. It’s a fact of life paps are opportunist and from time to time will get pics of Michael and Alicia either individually or together. There are many of them in Ibiza and probably Michael and Alicia were aware of that but weren’t going to let that interfere with their arrangements or enjoyment of either their holiday in July or their wedding. That doesn’t mean they are complicit with them or are playing up to them; Michael and Alicia proceeded with their holiday/wedding despite the paps, not because of them.

Anyway, as I observed earlier, there are some people hell bent on pushing this PR spin regardless. I’m sure if and when Alicia is pregnant there will be allegations it’s to draw attention to her/them. 

As for denouncing them in comparison to Gal Gadot and Margot Robbie. As mentioned here earlier, neither is married to a famous husband so nobody is interested in their spouse. I know nothing about Gadot or Robbie, but a quick google search came back with countless pics of Gadot and her husband and children. Ditto Robbie including pics of her actual wedding, in her wedding dress, kissing her husband and sticking her ring finger up to flaunt her ring at the forefront of the photo. See: 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-secret-wedding-Tom-Ackerley-Byron-Bay.html
I don’t have any issue with that, but to claim she is so private in comparison is frankly laughable.

I also think it’s weird to describe posting pics of Michael with his wife on his thread as baiting... Alicia is his wife and therefore the most important person in his life and the closest to him. Why is it undesirable to have pics of them together on his thread? It’s noticeable there is no such uproar when Michael is included in Alicia’s thread. There is a Prince Harry thread on PF but guess what? Most of it is devoted to discussing Meghan or gushing about her despite that she has her own thread. Nobody there sees anything untoward about it

Bottom line is that from what I’ve read here over the years the main issue is some people either don’t like Alicia, or don’t want Michael to be married, or both. That’s just tough for them because he is married to Alicia so they can like it or lump it, but she’s perfectly entitled to be included on his thread.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s noticeable there is no such uproar when Michael is included in Alicia’s thread.


To be fair, Alicia’s thread was started only after she began dating Michael, and the majority of posters there started out as Michael’s fans, not hers. Many (not all) of the people who post on her thread might not have ever developed an interest in her if not for her attachment to Michael. But as I’ve stated before, I agree that pictures and news of Michael that include her should be featured in his thread. News of her only? I think that should be in her thread.

Also, I did take a gander at the Prince Harry thread and not everyone was that’s excited that his fiancé was getting so much attention.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> To be fair, Alicia’s thread was started only after she began dating Michael, and the majority of posters there started out as Michael’s fans, not hers. Many (not all) of the people who post on her thread might not have ever developed an interest in her if not for her attachment to Michael. But as I’ve stated before, I agree that pictures and news of Michael that include her should be featured in his thread. News of her only? I think that should be in her thread.
> 
> Also, I did take a gander at the Prince Harry thread and not everyone was that’s excited that his fiancé was getting so much attention.



I was around when Alicia’s thread was started and it was mainly because of the objection by some of Michael’s fans that she was discussed on his thread. Seems for some people that hasn’t changed much, even though they are now married. It’s true that many of Michael’s fans didn’t know much or anything about Alicia before she and Michael became a couple. From then on they developed an interest in her and took to her partly because they liked what they saw and also because she makes Michael happy. There are also Alicia fans on her thread who have little interest in Michael, but they don’t trash him or object to him on her thread.

As for the Harry thread, I’ve looked at it too, went back several pages, and only saw one post out of hundreds querying why Meghan was the main focus of his thread. That was a while back and nothing has been said since and she continues to be the main topic of discussion.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> The same posters who said only days ago they hadn’t been seen together much since they married are now saying they are trying to publicise their coupledom?  Somewhat contradictory and cynical; and just because of minimal body contact on a couple of occasions at airports? As someone else here observed after 3 years together and having married they are doubtless more relaxed about pda, albeit very low scale - they aren’t making out in front of the cameras for goodness sake!



I don't see any OTT display of affection in these last pics and I've seen them walking in the exact same way in other pics (in Paris this summer,for example) . It's nothing new.
The point is that every time they're photographed,or even when Alicia is photographed alone,there're always _other _reasons,there's always a carefully planned PR game. If Alicia is papped at the airport like many other actors/actresses,"Emma" is calling the paps. And ,_obviously_,the few times they have been photographed together.
If he travels with her,it's just because he has some secret "contractual obligations" with luxury brands ,even if there's not even a random instagram pic of him at these events.. Or he wants to give her "visibility". Same when they were in Tokyo. Another carefully PR plan with "Emma" planting  twitter sightings and staging pics with some random fans. And when he said something about visiting Tokyo with his girlfiend,he was obviously talking about the alleged secret girlfriend who was with him. 
I guess the fact that he's with her because he wants to be with her is too simple as a possible explanation.


About their wedding: among hotels,beach restaurants,rented yachts,there's no way they would have been able to keep it secret. It's obvious that a lot of people  knew about a wedding that wasn't  planned in a week..  Local news outlets were the first ones which were speculating about La Granja. And I doubt "Emma" was planting stories in those Spanish media outlets too..
 I don't see any reason why they shoud have avoided to celebrate as they wanted.  Those pics on the beach were not invasive in any case and they managed to keep the actual ceremony private.
I suppose that was the most important thing for them.

Since Robbie has been brought up,aside from the fact that she posted her pics on her social accounts,she has been papped many times alone and with her husband at airports,hanging out in NYC,in LA.. even when she wasn't promoting anything. I also remember that I saw a lot of pics in her thread when they attended a friend's wedding in Hawaii.  They were papped at the ceremony,doing grocery shopping,picnics,surfing.. I don't see anyone accusing her and her husband of being attention seekers. I don't think those pics were staged and I don't care,but this also proves how arguing over some generic pics at the airport is frankly exaggerated.




pearlyqueen said:


> Such a lot of nonsense written about how they walk through airports! If they walk separately it’s because they are pissed with each other, if they have their arms around each other it’s because they are “selling their relationship”... the narrative changes every time.
> 
> *For a couple supposedly using their relationship for PR they are continuing to do a crap job of it*; all those opportunities missed in Dubai the other night! Like you say, we only get glimpses of their lives together because they are a private couple who spend most of it privately under the radar.


It's actually what people outside his fandom say,because in reality there's very little about them as a couple.  I can literally quote comments from other forums.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Pathetic how uncorroborated tittle tattle/gossip by one person on twitter suddenly becomes fact.... something along the lines of my friend knows someone who said she threw a shoe. Must be true then.
> Poor Alicia, people with ulterior motives constantly fabricating lies about her like the Weinstein rubbish. Still, Alicia has the last laugh... she’s married to Michael


And it's still not clear where this shoe was thrown. Maybe this friend worked on a movie set,but it's possible it was a shop.. I guess someone forgot the first version.
Based on_ firsthand _accounts from people who have _actually_ worked with her and met her,she's always very nice and professional with everyone. And I'm talking about extras and other people working in her films,fans and random persons who have met her. I'm not even talking about people who feel obliged to praise her for some reason.



LibbyRuth said:


> Just to clarify since I'm the one who raised the point - I don't have any problem at all with the way things are. The only reason I mentioned it was that there are a few that have expressed frustration over the opinions expressed that are not glowing about them as a couple or about Alicia.* I seemed to me that one way to get around that would be to leave Alicia out of this thread.* It was more a thought to find a compromise and allow the people who don't want to see those comments to be able to avoid them. But if those people who want to avoid it don't want that solution, it doesn't matter.


But Alicia is often brought out without any reason,just to degrade her,with or without pics.  I wouldn't call comments about her sleeping her way to the top "not glowing"..  Again,I don't think anyone is saying that his fans should be obliged to like her. But  all the vicious stuff that I see almost every day is absolutely gratuitous. And if someone really wants to insult her,she has her own thread.




Hackensack said:


> This would also explain why he did not do much filming with the rest of the cast.  I hope they do justice to the Genosha storyline.


I hope it's true they've split the movie in two parts.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Can’t remember if this article was posted here before, apologies if it was:

https://www.tkart.it/en/editor/michael-fassbender-goes-karting-ipk/


Thought this section was worth highlighting though:

“The thermometer read 5° C and the cold was penetrating, but Fassbender didn’t hold back: a smile permanently stamped on his face, no Hollywood attitude, maximum availability with everyone, and careful attention to the advice and suggestions of Bertolini and the mechanics, a real testament to his genuine passion.”


----------



## pearlyqueen

Came across this fun article in an Irish Magazine about redheads:

https://www.irishcentral.com/roots/genealogy/redheads-ireland-superpowers

Naturally Michael gets a mention but it seems there is no chance of him and Alicia having a ginger baby unless she carries the ginger recessive gene!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


>




Thanks for sharing. Looks like he has a relax day at pool side.
So he stood far from that lady. Otherwise we are going to read some “home-made” gossips AGAIN here! [emoji1]


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> The concepts of secret and private are being confused. Keeping a secret is about hiding something from the world; to be private you don't need or have to share any more than you feel comfortable in doing.
> 
> Nobody from either Michael or Alicia’s people has ever said their relationship was secret, in fact Alicia is on record as saying they have never denied that they are a couple. Nor did any of them say their wedding was a secret, it was private not secret.
> 
> They have decided not to discuss any of the emotional or intimate details of their life and relationship - ie keeping their personal details personal to them and whoever THEY choose to share them with. Nothing duplicitous or unreasonable about that.
> 
> The same posters who said only days ago they hadn’t been seen together much since they married are now saying they are trying to publicise their coupledom?  Somewhat contradictory and cynical; and just because of minimal body contact on a couple of occasions at airports? As someone else here observed after 3 years together and having married they are doubtless more relaxed about pda, albeit very low scale - they aren’t making out in front of the cameras for goodness sake!
> 
> I really don’t get this accusation that they are complicit with paparazzi either. It’s a fact of life paps are opportunist and from time to time will get pics of Michael and Alicia either individually or together. There are many of them in Ibiza and probably Michael and Alicia were aware of that but weren’t going to let that interfere with their arrangements or enjoyment of either their holiday in July or their wedding. That doesn’t mean they are complicit with them or are playing up to them; Michael and Alicia proceeded with their holiday/wedding despite the paps, not because of them.
> 
> Anyway, as I observed earlier, there are some people hell bent on pushing this PR spin regardless. I’m sure if and when Alicia is pregnant there will be allegations it’s to draw attention to her/them.
> 
> As for denouncing them in comparison to Gal Gadot and Margot Robbie. As mentioned here earlier, neither is married to a famous husband so nobody is interested in their spouse. I know nothing about Gadot or Robbie, but a quick google search came back with countless pics of Gadot and her husband and children. Ditto Robbie including pics of her actual wedding, in her wedding dress, kissing her husband and sticking her ring finger up to flaunt her ring at the forefront of the photo. See:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-secret-wedding-Tom-Ackerley-Byron-Bay.html
> I don’t have any issue with that, but to claim she is so private in comparison is frankly laughable.
> 
> I also think it’s weird to describe posting pics of Michael with his wife on his thread as baiting... Alicia is his wife and therefore the most important person in his life and the closest to him. Why is it undesirable to have pics of them together on his thread? It’s noticeable there is no such uproar when Michael is included in Alicia’s thread. There is a Prince Harry thread on PF but guess what? Most of it is devoted to discussing Meghan or gushing about her despite that she has her own thread. Nobody there sees anything untoward about it
> 
> Bottom line is that from what I’ve read here over the years the main issue is some people either don’t like Alicia, or don’t want Michael to be married, or both. That’s just tough for them because he is married to Alicia so they can like it or lump it, but she’s perfectly entitled to be included on his thread.



There's a lot to unpack here. I'm going to try to do it as concisely as I can.
While I see your point on private vs secret, I disagree with what you've said as it applies to Michael and Alicia. When it is convenient, such as dodging questions in interviews, they say they are private. When it benefits them for publicity, such as choosing the right objects to hold to ensure photographers get pictures that show they are wearing wedding rings, they are not so private. It would be my preference that they'd give pat answers that didn't give a lot of detail about each other but acknowledge their relationship rather than pretending behind this "private" stuff. Please note - this is not a demand or a mandate. It is my opinion.
I would also disagree that their wedding was private.This is a matter of disagreement between us and I am fine with that as neither of us can be certain. But I think that a deliberate choice was made to have parties on the beach where they knew paparazzi cameras would capture things. I think it was a deliberate choice for Alicia to wear a white dress and heart shaped glasses. I think they wanted a way to let it be known they were getting married, but still be able to escape the prying eyes for the moments they did want private. Again, I am not saying this as an insult or to slander them. But knowing there are beaches all over the world that are private from paparazzi cameras where entire events would be private. They made the choice not to go to any of those. And again let me clarify here so this is not twisted - I'm not saying that they cannot choose any location they want for their wedding. They can and they did. They knowingly chose one where they knew there would be paparazzi given that they were captured there a few months earlier. So I'm saying the presence of the paparazzi was part of their choice. Let me be clear - there is NOTHING wrong with that but I find it terribly naive to try to pretend they were surprised when they went down to the beach to discover a boat full of paparazzi off the coast.
The two statements you mention - not being together much and capitalizing on their coupledom, are not contradictory because they are not an either or. Since they got married, when they've been together, we've known about it. That's capitalizing. They are not maximizing it given the time apart. Heck, they could do a reality show and that would get them more attention. What I said was that when they are together they are aware of the opportunities for attention, and they are aware of the visuals and capitalize on the opportunities.
It is totally fine with me that you don't get the statements that they are complicit with the paparazzi. The honest truth is that neither of us knows for certain whether they tip them off, whether they go where they know paps will be, or whether they are caught off guard by it. You form your opinion for your own reasons. I form my opinion for my own reasons. Among my reasons are: 1) interviews and documentaries about paparazzi where they state the celebrities tip them off to get publicity 2) admissions from other publicists that some celebs employ their own paparazzi so they can control the images 3) common sense that some places they are photographed (like the desert on ATVs for Alicia) are not places that a normal paparazzi would hang out hoping to snap pictures. In our celebrity news culture, paparazzi photos are a part of the game. It makes perfect sense to me that Michael and Alicia understand their industry enough to use it. But please realize, while our opinions on the matter differ both are merely opinions. Neither is right, neither is wrong and you have no basis whatsoever to declare with certainty that they do NOT participate in it.
I'm not hell bent on pursuing the PR spin, so I'll skip that point. Someone who holds that view can answer to it.
I did not denounce anyone in comparison to Margot Robbie and Gal Gadot, and it's silly to suggest that, though as I said before I find twisting words in order to argue them validation of a strong point to start with. I think the comparison of Alicia to Margot and Gal is a fair one because they are similar in age, married, and in action films.  You are correct that when you google Margot Robbie's wedding you can find pictures. A very important detail of that which you left out (or perhaps you didn't realize?) is that those pictures surfaced 3 years after they got married. She got married both privately and secretly and did nothing to share that publicly for 3 years. She didn't walk through airports holding her left hand up so cameras would notice a ring. She didn't choose a wedding location where paps could snap photos. It was a private event, and it was a secret event. Then after a few years, when they were comfortable sharing it with fans, she did. That's why I call it private, and that's why I hold it up as proof that if a couple wants something to remain private or secret, it can be.
On the subject of baiting, I'll tell you exactly why I see it that way. When a comment is made that is not totally adoring of them as a couple, it's quite common that pictures are posted, usually the same few of them kissing. Another common tactic is to point out that Alicia shares a bed with Michael. Citing one example, when a poster commented that she'd rather share a beer with Michael and John Cena than go to a boring Bulgari party, the response to that was "But she goes to bed at night with Michael".  That's irrelevant to the point. But given the frequency that the same people who use this tactic talk about believing that Alicia detractors are insanely jealous of her being with Michael, it seems logical to me that the mindset is "Say something not glowing about Alicia? I'll show you -- I'll make you jealous by reminding you they are a couple!"  I see that as baiting. Ineffective baiting since her non-fans are not nearly as jealous as you want to believe, but baiting nonetheless.
I think it's unfortunate that you believe the issue with them is that people don't want Michael to be married given that plenty of posts have been written here that you could read explaining reasons that have nothing to do with that.
Sorry that is so long, but you gave a lot to respond to.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks like he has a relax day at pool side.
> So he stood far from that lady. Otherwise we are going to read some “home-made” gossips AGAIN here! [emoji1]


 You know it. Looks like she works there, no?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You know it. Looks like she works there, no?


Of course it does but let’s not be sensible, please.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> There's a lot to unpack here. I'm going to try to do it as concisely as I can.
> While I see your point on private vs secret, I disagree with what you've said as it applies to Michael and Alicia. When it is convenient, such as dodging questions in interviews, they say they are private. When it benefits them for publicity, such as choosing the right objects to hold to ensure photographers get pictures that show they are wearing wedding rings, they are not so private. It would be my preference that they'd give pat answers that didn't give a lot of detail about each other but acknowledge their relationship rather than pretending behind this "private" stuff. Please note - this is not a demand or a mandate. It is my opinion.
> I would also disagree that their wedding was private.This is a matter of disagreement between us and I am fine with that as neither of us can be certain. But I think that a deliberate choice was made to have parties on the beach where they knew paparazzi cameras would capture things. I think it was a deliberate choice for Alicia to wear a white dress and heart shaped glasses. I think they wanted a way to let it be known they were getting married, but still be able to escape the prying eyes for the moments they did want private. Again, I am not saying this as an insult or to slander them. But knowing there are beaches all over the world that are private from paparazzi cameras where entire events would be private. They made the choice not to go to any of those. And again let me clarify here so this is not twisted - I'm not saying that they cannot choose any location they want for their wedding. They can and they did. They knowingly chose one where they knew there would be paparazzi given that they were captured there a few months earlier. So I'm saying the presence of the paparazzi was part of their choice. Let me be clear - there is NOTHING wrong with that but I find it terribly naive to try to pretend they were surprised when they went down to the beach to discover a boat full of paparazzi off the coast.
> The two statements you mention - not being together much and capitalizing on their coupledom, are not contradictory because they are not an either or. Since they got married, when they've been together, we've known about it. That's capitalizing. They are not maximizing it given the time apart. Heck, they could do a reality show and that would get them more attention. What I said was that when they are together they are aware of the opportunities for attention, and they are aware of the visuals and capitalize on the opportunities.
> It is totally fine with me that you don't get the statements that they are complicit with the paparazzi. The honest truth is that neither of us knows for certain whether they tip them off, whether they go where they know paps will be, or whether they are caught off guard by it. You form your opinion for your own reasons. I form my opinion for my own reasons. Among my reasons are:



I just wish they were as "private" as Margot Robbie or Gal Gadot.  Then we'd have a lot more pictures!

I must however take issue with the statement that "Since they got married, when they've been together, we've known about it."  I certainly haven't known where both of them were all the time since October, so I don't know when they've been together, and when they've been apart, except for a few sightings.  That has been true of them for the past three years.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> But Alicia is often brought out without any reason,just to degrade her,with or without pics.  I wouldn't call comments about her sleeping her way to the top "not glowing"..  Again,I don't think anyone is saying that his fans should be obliged to like her. But  all the vicious stuff that I see almost every day is absolutely gratuitous. And if someone really wants to insult her,she has her own thread.
> .


This is all well and good, however I don't make those comments and I'm still slammed for not being the right kind of fan, attacking her, etc. As I explained in a previous post, I perceive some of the stuff posted about her here as baiting, and believe that if that didn't happen, a great deal of the degrading comments would go away.



Hackensack said:


> I must however take issue with the statement that "Since they got married, when they've been together, we've known about it."  I certainly haven't known where both of them were all the time since October, so I don't know when they've been together, and when they've been apart, except for a few sightings.  That has been true of them for the past three years.


We could not document every day of their marriage to know if they were together or not, but we do know quite a bit. After a short honeymoon, Michael was in Italy while Alicia was in the US.  Shortly after that, Michael was in New York for a few weeks, with a couple of days overlapping with Alicia, but the rest of the time she was in Europe. Then he was in Lisbon, she was in London. Again, that does not cover every day, but it's a lot of time we know they weren't together, and when you add that to the time we know they were together because of social media pictures or pap pictures, there's not a lot of mystery.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You know it. Looks like she works there, no?



Yes looks like she works there. But for home-made gossips, it is not important at all. We read some story here that cooked from nothing - not even a single picture the size of a stamp, let alone now there is a video !


----------



## LibbyRuth

One more thing - people questioned my saying there was a change in their airport body language before they got married and after. Here's some visual examples of what i"m talking about.
Before marriage:








After marriage:




None of us know the reason for the change, but it's not outlandish to suggest they are aware of the visual and made an adjustment to reinforce they are a couple. IMO, this theory is strengthened with the knowledge that there is a pic of Michael walking quite a few steps behind Alicia until they near the paps and he is suddenly by her side.


----------



## Selayang430

Use these la. Just quoted a few there are many out there.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Sure, I could use those too. In the two you offered, both taken before they were married, they are not touching.  Thank you for the help!


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> We could not document every day of their marriage to know if they were together or not, but we do know quite a bit. After a short honeymoon, Michael was in Italy while Alicia was in the US.  Shortly after that, Michael was in New York for a few weeks, with a couple of days overlapping with Alicia, but the rest of the time she was in Europe. Then he was in Lisbon, she was in London. Again, that does not cover every day, but it's a lot of time we know they weren't together, and when you add that to the time we know they were together because of social media pictures or pap pictures, there's not a lot of mystery.



But I would simply argue, again, that whatever we may THINK we know about their whereabouts, we don't ACTUALLY know whether or not she was with him for a day or more in Italy, NYC, Lisbon, London, and so on.  And that's because we only catch the occasional glimpse of them through twitter or instagram.  And that's because they are, in fact, a private couple.  
We'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.

But not on the airport body language stuff: that's just too silly for further words!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> But I would simply argue, again, that whatever we may THINK we know about their whereabouts, we don't ACTUALLY know whether or not she was with him for a day or more in Italy, NYC, Lisbon, London, and so on.  And that's because we only catch the occasional glimpse of them through twitter or instagram.  And that's because they are, in fact, a private couple.
> We'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> But not on the airport body language stuff: that's just too silly for further words!



That's cool. We can disagree. I tend to think that if on the same day there are pictures of him in Italy there are pictures of her in California that it's safe to conclude they are not together. But you're right - they are some fast airplanes out there so maybe she really did fly from California to Italy and then to New York. I doubt it, but cannot rule it out with certainty.


----------



## Selayang430

LibbyRuth said:


> Sure, I could use those too. In the two you offered, both taken before they were married, they are not touching.  Thank you for the help!



I wanted to say, use those with smiles. 
Anyway life is more than touch or don’t touch while rushing thru airport, pushing trolley......


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

If they touched, it would be for PR anyway...shrug.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He touches her in private...I wouldn’t worry about that...he’s been touching her in private since they met in 2014.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3902924
> View attachment 3902923
> View attachment 3902914
> 
> View attachment 3902915
> View attachment 3902916
> 
> View attachment 3902918
> View attachment 3902919
> View attachment 3902921
> View attachment 3902917
> 
> View attachment 3902922



People screaming: strictly airport paps pics only ! [emoji14][emoji38]


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He touches her in private...I wouldn’t worry about that...he’s been touching her in private since they met in 2014.


Whatever do you mean....


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> People screaming: strictly airport paps pics only ! [emoji14][emoji38]


I’ve got people on ignore but I guessed the gist of the posts.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Whatever do you mean....


Don’t make me spell it out lol, people’s head might explode...more than it has already.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Selayang430 said:


> I wanted to say, use those with smiles.
> Anyway life is more than touch or don’t touch while rushing thru airport, pushing trolley......


Yes it is! But PR is all about images and they are experienced enough to know that.



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> If they touched, it would be for PR anyway...shrug.


Yes, exactly! I'm so glad we agree - they are aware of the images and they project the image of the message they want to send.


Selayang430 said:


> People screaming: strictly airport paps pics only !


Well when the point made was about airports, it makes perfect sense to look at the airport pics. Seems like common sense to me. As I've said, points get twisted around when the original is valid enough that it can't be refuted without twisting around what was actually said.


----------



## Selayang430

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes it is! But PR is all about images and they are experienced enough to know that.
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly! I'm so glad we agree - they are aware of the images and they project the image of the message they want to send.
> 
> Well when the point made was about airports, it makes perfect sense to look at the airport pics. Seems like common sense to me. As I've said, points get twisted around when the original is valid enough that it can't be refuted without twisting around what was actually said.



It is a free world. If they feel like touching and kissing they’ll do it if they don’t then let it be. Next time they don’t touch in airport paps pics you might argue  (1) they are not in good term anymore (2) he doesn’t care + he can’t stand her ( this is a grandmother story in this thread) (3) going to end this ‘PR relationship ‘


----------



## scarlet555

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He touches her in private...I wouldn’t worry about that...he’s been touching her in private since they met in 2014.



You must be a fly on the wall


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Don’t make me spell it out lol, people’s head might explode...more than it has already.



I can still recall the ‘sleep in separate rooms ‘ insane posts some times ago!


----------



## Esizzle

Someone asked yesterday if Michael will go to comic con. Well he didn’t even bother showing up to his own movie premiere sooooo.

He’s on vacation he should enjoy Brazil. Brazilian women are some of the most beautiful in the world.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> I can still recall the ‘sleep in separate rooms ‘ insane posts some times ago!


I must have missed those.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I must have missed those.



No loss at all except a bit of good laugh! Now this crazy idea is no longer posted here but other “idea” of  same level of craziness are still   like ghosts  - not going to fade away.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Selayang430 said:


> It is a free world. If they feel like touching and kissing they’ll do it if they don’t then let it be. Next time they don’t touch in airport paps pics you might argue  (1) they are not in good term anymore (2) he doesn’t care + he can’t stand her ( this is a grandmother story in this thread) (3) going to end this ‘PR relationship ‘


I’m wondering if there is a cartographer around her that could draw a map to get us back to the point that was actually made because this shows it’s totally lost!


scarlet555 said:


> You must be a fly on the wall


Eww.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> No loss at all except a bit of good laugh! Now this crazy idea is no longer posted here but other “idea” of  same level of craziness are still   like ghosts  - not going to fade away.


It makes for good soap opera, but not terribly realistic. Come to think of it, it’s not even good soap opera.


----------



## Selayang430

LibbyRuth said:


> I’m wondering if there is a cartographer around her that could draw a map to get us back to the point that was actually made because this shows it’s totally lost!
> 
> Eww.



Be patient a bit. Wait for next paps pics.


----------



## Selayang430

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It makes for good soap opera, but not terribly realistic. Come to think of it, it’s not even good soap opera.



No. It is like one glass of orange juice but the writer adds it with 6 glasses of plain water and then ask you to drink all 7. It is that bad !


----------



## Esizzle

This thread is more interesting and action packed than most of Michaels recent movies. And all of Fake Tan’s movies. Lol


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> No. It is like one glass of orange juice but the writer adds it with 6 glasses of plain water and then ask you to drink all 7. It is that bad !


 That’s IT.


----------



## scarlet555

Esizzle said:


> This thread is more interesting and action packed than most of Michaels recent movies. And all of Fake Tan’s movies. Lol



Hey with  all the insiders we have on this thread (we know they touch in private) including neighbors (peeping toms) we know everything so don’t make me xplain, haters can’t take it, yo!


----------



## scarlet555

*Eww*.[/QUOTE]

Lol!!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda




----------



## mchris55

Esizzle said:


> This thread is more interesting and action packed than most of Michaels recent movies. And all of Fake Tan’s movies. Lol


Whoops!!


----------



## eserei27

Esizzle said:


> Someone asked yesterday if Michael will go to comic con.


I doubt he'll be there as he's not slated to be. I think fans heading to CCXP to get a glimpse of him will be disappointed. 

That being said, I definitely hope he and the rest of the X-Men cast will be at San Diego Comic Con in the summer. I think it's likely.


----------



## Blue Irina

Esizzle said:


> This thread is more interesting and action packed than most of Michaels recent movies. And all of Fake Tan’s movies. Lol


Fake Tan? HAHAHA!


----------



## Just Askin

Is this place  a landing ground for Michael’s ‘fans’ that don’t quite make it on to LSA?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I just wish they were as "private" as Margot Robbie or Gal Gadot.  Then we'd have a lot more pictures!
> 
> I must however take issue with the statement that "Since they got married, when they've been together, we've known about it."  I certainly haven't known where both of them were all the time since October, so I don't know when they've been together, and when they've been apart, except for a few sightings.  That has been true of them for the past three years.



Thank goodness you’ve set the record straight already! Same old, same old, with factual errors thrown in. Margot Robbie got married less than a year ago and the pics were circulating the following day: 
http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...d/news-story/2923ca2d2d9e59efcf8930b31248e9d6

So much for the 3 year wait! Lol 

Ditto the inaccuracies in Michael and Alicia’s whereabouts since they married. Michael was in New York for just under 2 weeks arriving 30th October and left on 12th November. Alicia was in NY for a week during that period. They were both in Lisbon from 13th to 17th November, and then London. Michael was seen in London during the week prior to flying to Biarritz on 24th, not in Lisbon. So the “since they’ve been married, when they’ve been together, we’ve known about it” is clearly inaccurate as they were together but people only knew about it via the occasional twitter or IG post. And only their fans bother to check social media for any mentions. 

I can’t even be bothered with the theory they play up to paps/try to sell themselves as a couple stuff. There is zero evidence of this except in the mind’s eye of those who want to see it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Is this place  a landing ground for Michael’s ‘fans’ that don’t quite make it on to LSA?



After all the discussion there’s been coming to an agreement that declaring real fans is problematic is it necessary to put ‘fans’ in quotations? I thought we were tearing down the velvet rope to the fan VIP section. Let’s not build a wall Donald, 



pearlyqueen said:


> Thank goodness you’ve set the record straight already! Same old, same old, with factual errors thrown in. Margot Robbie got married less than a year ago and the pics were circulating the following day:
> http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...d/news-story/2923ca2d2d9e59efcf8930b31248e9d6
> 
> So much for the 3 year wait! Lol
> 
> Ditto the inaccuracies in Michael and Alicia’s whereabouts since they married. Michael was in New York for just under 2 weeks arriving 30th October and left on 12th November. Alicia was in NY for a week during that period. They were both in Lisbon from 13th to 17th November, and then London. Michael was seen in London during the week prior to flying to Biarritz on 24th, not in Lisbon. So the “since they’ve been married, when they’ve been together, we’ve known about it” is clearly inaccurate as they were together but people only knew about it via the occasional twitter or IG post. And only their fans bother to check social media for any mentions.
> 
> I can’t even be bothered with the theory they play up to paps/try to sell themselves as a couple stuff. There is zero evidence of this except in the mind’s eye of those who want to see it.



Keep googling on Margot. You will find that after the wedding was reported, she revealed at an event over the summer that they’d actually been married for three years already. 
Do their security detail know you are tracking their whereabouts so closely to cite dates? Is that why they have such a large security team now?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Selayang430 said:


> I wanted to say, use those with smiles.
> Anyway life is more than touch or don’t touch while rushing thru airport, pushing trolley......



So much analysis of touching or not touching in airports pre and post marriage to try to advance a theory they are promoting their marriage! I recall someone at Bologna airport in October 2016 seeing them “heavily making out” there but alas no pics of them doing that. I suppose now they are married they will make sure to do it in front of the cameras in airports in future? Lol


----------



## jooa

LibbyRuth said:


> Keep googling on Margot. You will find that after the wedding was reported, she revealed at an event over the summer that they’d actually been married for three years already.


from PEOPLE: http://people.com/movies/inside-margot-robbies-relationship-husband-tom-ackerley/
"Robbie and Ackerley tied the knot in December 2016 during a private ceremony in Austraila’s Byron Bay. Prior to their wedding, the couple had never announced an engagement."
"The newlyweds worked together on the upcoming film, _I, Tonya_, starring Robbie, 27, as the disgraced figure skater Tonya Harding. Ackerley, also 27, produced the film.
“We did this film instead of our honeymoon,” Robbie told _Extra_. “There were times we were sitting in a car parked in Atlanta freezing cold being like, ‘We should be on a beach right now. We should be on a honeymoon. What are we doing?!’ Following our dream.”"


----------



## pearlyqueen

Loool, all the sightings of M and A are here on this thread - nice try implying I’m a stalker, only difference between me and others here is I checked up before posting. 

So, Margot Robbie married the same man twice! As it isn’t legally possible to do that without divorcing in between it sounds like she threw the second “wedding” just to publicise their union what with making pics available and all.... who’s the one seeking public attention...? Lol


----------



## Esizzle

Just Askin said:


> Is this place  a landing ground for Michael’s ‘fans’ that don’t quite make it on to LSA?


People who want to be on LSA will be there. People who want to be here will be here. There’s no qualifications for fan forums.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3902924
> View attachment 3902923
> View attachment 3902914
> 
> View attachment 3902915
> View attachment 3902916
> 
> View attachment 3902918
> View attachment 3902919
> View attachment 3902921
> View attachment 3902917
> 
> View attachment 3902922



And these were all taken BEFORE they were married, right?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> And these were all taken BEFORE they were married, right?



 Yes they were, and so were these:













Such a change right? Lol


----------



## Just Askin

So Michael and Alicia need to act like a couple? But they are a couple. They are a married couple. They both wear wedding rings that clearly signifies that.They were papped on their wedding day, remember? Pearly, how dare you have a good memory , common sense and logic. And imagine us assuming a married couple have a physical relationship. Worse of all we are mean enough to post pics of Michael and his wife on his thread....My my, what are we thinking.
I’ve never heard such a load of absurd BS in all my life. If half as much energy was directed at matters of importance the worlds future may look a little less orange .


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So Michael and Alicia need to act like a couple? But they are a couple. They are a married couple. They both wear wedding rings that clearly signifies that.They were papped on their wedding day, remember? Pearly, how dare you have a good memory , common sense and logic. And imagine us assuming a married couple have a physical relationship. Worsed of all we are mean enough to post pics of Michael and his wife on his thread....My my, what are we thinking.
> I’ve never heard such a load of absurd BS in all my life. If half as much energy was directed at matters of importance the worlds future may look a little less orange .



I’m learning that common sense, logic and a kindly view of human relationships aren’t always welcome. Fortunately the majority of people who comment on Michael and Alicia are able to recognise a newly married couple in love and share their happiness, wishing them well in their marriage [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Has this been posted here yet? Scrolled back a couple of pages but didn’t see it. Michael in their hotel in São Paulo this morning looking like he’s heading to the swimming pool [emoji3]


----------



## jooa

LibbyRuth said:


> On Margot - they got married, spent three years together, and then did a ceremony which they presented as made it official. While the progression was not exactly the same, it was not that different from Lisa Bonet and Jason Momoa having a ceremony, calling each other husband and wife, and then 12 years later having a ceremony and filing paperwork.  That date should be included on the day planner since Michael and Alicia were there.


Margot was just joking about a three-year marriage  She & Tom met on the set "Suite Francaise" and it was in 2013 so they knew each other only three years before the wedding in December 2016. They were friends for a long time, from Margot:
“We were friends for so long. I was always in love with him, but I thought, ‘Oh, he would never love me back. Don’t make it weird, Margot. Don’t be stupid and tell him that you like him,'” she continued, adding, “And then it happened, and I was like, ‘Of course we’re together. This makes so much sense, the way nothing has ever made sense before.’ ”


----------



## pearlyqueen

jooa said:


> Margot was just joking about a three-year marriage  She & Tom met on the set "Suite Francaise" and it was in 2013 so they knew each other only three years before the wedding in December 2016.



So similar to Michael and Alicia? They met and fell in love 3 years prior to their wedding whilst making The Light Between Oceans. I note both weddings had similarities in that guests weren’t told in advance the exact location of the wedding and cameras were banned at the ceremony.

Margot has had more to say about her relationship with her husband than M and A by the looks of it, and there are also wedding pics publicly available unlike them. Would have liked to have seen a pic of Alicia in her wedding dress... oh well...


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> So Michael and Alicia need to act like a couple? But they are a couple. They are a married couple. They both wear wedding rings that clearly signifies that.They were papped on their wedding day, remember? Pearly, how dare you have a good memory , common sense and logic. And imagine us assuming a married couple have a physical relationship. Worsed of all we are mean enough to post pics of Michael and his wife on his thread....My my, what are we thinking.
> I’ve never heard such a load of absurd BS in all my life. If half as much energy was directed at matters of importance the worlds future may look a little less orange .



At some point in the future, the point will be made again that this thread is not the most welcoming place for people who don't hold a certain set of views. You will be one of a few who objects to that, questions that, and then brings up body shaming.  When that happens, I refer you back to this post. Calling a person's opinion a load of absurd BS is the sort of thing that is viewed as unwelcoming. Perhaps a more welcoming response would be "You know, I see it a different way".  


pearlyqueen said:


> So similar to Michael and Alicia? They met and fell in love 3 years prior to their wedding whilst making The Light Between Oceans. I note both weddings had similarities in that guests weren’t told in advance the exact location of the wedding and cameras were banned at the ceremony.
> 
> Margot has had more to say about her relationship with her husband than M and A by the looks of it, and there are also wedding pics publicly available unlike them. Would have liked to have seen a pic of Alicia in her wedding dress... oh well...



No silly!  Dating and getting married are not the same thing!  Yes there is a show called Married at First Sight, but that's not how most couples do it.  Michael and Alicia met while filming The Light Between Oceans and started dating very shortly after that, according to what they have said themselves. Margot Robbie told people at a party this summer that she and her husband got married 3 years ago, but chose not to make that known publicly until this past December. For someone who can remember dates so well, I'd think it would be easier to follow.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Huh? How can you marry the same man twice without divorcing in between? Or was the marriage in December 2016 a pretend marriage? If so, why? For publicity?


----------



## Just Askin

Just a thought...why would I feel it necessary to welcome someone that has been in on my case since they arrived, dragging almost every post I make, only changing tactic when it becomes obvious they are transparent in their purpose? Last I looked I couldn’t see the word mug” written across my forehead....so nah....not today thanks.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Huh? How can you marry the same man twice without divorcing in between? Or was the marriage in December 2016 a pretend marriage? If so, why? For publicity?



I have not done it, so I can't answer the details. Maybe Jason Mamoa could help out?



Just Askin said:


> Just a thought...why would I feel it necessary to welcome someone that has been in on my case since they arrived, dragging almost every post I make, only changing tactic when it becomes obvious they are transparent in their purpose? Last I looked I couldn’t see the word mug” written across my forehead....so nah....not today thanks.



Yay!  I'm off ignore!!!!   Because people choose kindness?  Because I've asked you to show me examples of where I've been on your case and dragging you, and you never have?


----------



## Esizzle

Why are people so obsessed with LSA? Must be a very fun and informative site for it to be visited so often.


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> I have not done it, so I can't answer the details. Maybe Jason Mamoa could help out?


Remember when Fake Tan leaked to the papers about her and Michael attending the Momoa wedding? Lol.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Esizzle said:


> Why are people so obsessed with LSA? Must be a very fun and informative site for it to be visited so often.



I think it's quite funny.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Nobody’s obsessed with LSA, many are disgusted by it though, a place best avoided IMO.


----------



## Allie28

I've participated in Michael's thread since 2013. I was a lurker for over a year before that. We've seen gfs come and go. I remember posting that if you didn't like a particular gf, just hold on, there would soon be a different one, lol.  We all had opinions and some liked one gf more than another and so on. But we all had fun and enjoyed the discussion.  

I will never see it as mere coincidence that it all started with those first pics at Bondi Beach, with the tone changing drastically after the NYC kissing pics and going downhill from there. 

People can say what they want but there's no doubting that's when the fandom shifted and fragmented. I hate typing this because it doesn't say much for my gender but it's well documented in the fandoms of Jamie Dornan, Benedict Cumberbatch, Robert Pattinson, Charlie Hunnam, Michael, and others what happens when an actor gets a significant other.  And it's not the teen fans who are the worst offenders. It's grown women. Women who are mothers, grandmothers even, and who should be well beyond "mean girl" mentality and online bullying. And hating on a woman they've never even met.

I've almost left the fandom a few times cause it's frankly depressing to see so much ugliness and negativity but my stubbornness to keep waving my fan flag for Michael wouldn't let me.  There's more than enough places where Michael is trashed. I wanted this to be one place where there's still some positivity and good things said about Michael.

I just wonder... When famous actresses get married do their male fans attack their husbands all over social media?  Do men create tumblrs, twitter accts,, send in phony blind items, and comment on every online article to spread insults and nasty rumors?  I honestly don't know cause I've never been in a fandom dedicated to an actress. Maybe I should?  Maybe hanging out with male fans online would be a lot more chill.  Like Michael's thread used to be.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Huh? How can you marry the same man twice without divorcing in between? Or was the marriage in December 2016 a pretend marriage? If so, why? For publicity?


I’m confused. Not a Hollywood buff so I’ll confess I had to google Margot to find out more cos I only knew her from TWoWS and  Suicide Squad. I saw she got married in 2016. That was a year ago right. So what happened 3 yrs ago? Was she married to someone else for 3 yrs first?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Law and common sense dictate that nobody can legally marry whist still married, even to the same man silly! 
That includes Margot Robbie and Jason Momoa. Either they weren’t married before their recent weddings or the recent ones weren’t real weddings. Sounds fishy whatever way you look at it.


----------



## eserei27

I don’t see why it’s so hard to believe that a couple would take advantage of their relationship status to further their own goals (personal or as a couple). People do it all the time, and not just people in Hollywood). If your significant other is a doctor, you might find yourself getting through the emergency room a little faster than others. If your significant other is a chef, you might get a discount at some fancy restaurants. It’s one of the perks of being part of a couple. It doesn’t cheapen the relationship and it doesn’t mean that the two involved don’t love each other. It’s human nature to take advantage of a situation if there’s an advantage to be had. 

It’s also not outlandish to believe that two actors are aware of paparazzi. If you know that someone is taking your picture, aren’t you going to make sure they see what you want them see? I’m not saying the affectation is staged. They’re married; clearly they have affection for each other. But if they were in the middle of an argument (which happens even amongst the most blissful couples), and they know paparazzi was there, why would they show that? They’d adjust their behavior due to the paparazzi’s presence. I don’t think that’s hard to believe.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I’m confused. Not a Hollywood buff so I’ll confess I had to google Margot to find out more cos I only knew her from TWoWS and  Suicide Squad. I saw she got married in 2016. That was a year ago right. So what happened 3 yrs ago? Was she married to someone else for 3 yrs first?



According to another poster here she married her husband 3 years ago and then married him again in December 2016. She can’t explain how that is legal nor why Robbie would have a second marriage, pretend or otherwise. Sounds like a publicity stunt to me!


----------



## Just Askin

Kindness is not accusing a couple of all sorts of unsavoury things just cos you yourself obviously have no understanding of the sort of people they are.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> According to another poster here she married her husband 3 years ago and then married him again in December 2016. She can’t explain how that is legal nor why Robbie would have a second marriage, pretend or otherwise. Sounds like a publicity stunt to me!


Yeah..now that is kind of weird. Is their ant proof she done this...is that even legal...possible...sane?


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I don’t see why it’s so hard to believe that a couple would take advantage of their relationship status to further their own goals (personal or as a couple). People do it all the time, and not just people in Hollywood). If your significant other is a doctor, you might find yourself getting through the emergency room a little faster than others. If your significant other is a chef, you might get a discount at some fancy restaurants. It’s one of the perks of being part of a couple. It doesn’t cheapen the relationship and it doesn’t mean that the two involved don’t love each other. It’s human nature to take advantage of a situation if there’s an advantage to be had.
> 
> It’s also not outlandish to believe that two actors are aware of paparazzi. If you know that someone is taking your picture, aren’t you going to make sure they see what you want them see? I’m not saying the affectation is staged. They’re married; clearly they have affection for each other. But if they were in the middle of an argument (which happens even amongst the most blissful couples), and they know paparazzi was there, why would they show that? They’d adjust their behavior due to the paparazzi’s presence. I don’t think that’s hard to believe.



 You’ve followed Michael for a long time; do you really think he would play up to paps and put on a show for them? Leaving that aside, what would he possibly gain from it? It won’t result in better scripts or further his racing ambitions, so I’m struggling to think of any goals he could achieve?


----------



## eserei27

She’s not saying she got married twice. She’s saying they were already married, and then had a wedding later. I know nothing about Margot Robbie other than her acting roles, so I have no idea if that’s true, or why she and her husband did it that way, but don’t pretend we don’t understand what’s being said. 

And I thought it was common knowledge that Jason Momoa and his wife considered themselves married before they actually did the paperwork to make it official? No ones implying they got married twice either. Nothing fishy about it. But he is Aquaman, so maybe that’s what was meant?


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> You’ve followed Michael for a long time; do you really think he would play up to paps and put on a show for them?


No, I don’t think he does. But I think he’s aware of them, and gives them as much or as little as he wants them to see. Honestly, it’s how we all are in public. It’s just heightened for Michael because he has cameras watching him.


----------



## Just Askin

I haven’t actually visited LSA since ... actually can’t remover. I found it a nasty, distasteful gossip site. The language and disrespect shown to Michael and fellow posters is the lowest of the low. I went back a few years, cos I’d never even suspected that grown women would behave in such a way and was trying to figure it out. And guess when they suddenly got cranky with Michael...bit of a common theme amongst some of Michael’s fans I think.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Allie28 said:


> I've participated in Michael's thread since 2013. I was a lurker for over a year before that. We've seen gfs come and go. I remember posting that if you didn't like a particular gf, just hold on, there would soon be a different one, lol.  We all had opinions and some liked one gf more than another and so on. But we all had fun and enjoyed the discussion.
> 
> I will never see it as mere coincidence that it all started with those first pics at Bondi Beach, with the tone changing drastically after the NYC kissing pics and going downhill from there.
> 
> People can say what they want but there's no doubting that's when the fandom shifted and fragmented. I hate typing this because it doesn't say much for my gender but it's well documented in the fandoms of Jamie Dornan, Benedict Cumberbatch, Robert Pattinson, Charlie Hunnam, Michael, and others what happens when an actor gets a significant other.  And it's not the teen fans who are the worst offenders. It's grown women. Women who are mothers, grandmothers even, and who should be well beyond "mean girl" mentality and online bullying. And hating on a woman they've never even met.
> 
> I've almost left the fandom a few times cause it's frankly depressing to see so much ugliness and negativity but my stubbornness to keep waving my fan flag for Michael wouldn't let me.  There's more than enough places where Michael is trashed. I wanted this to be one place where there's still some positivity and good things said about Michael.
> 
> I just wonder... When famous actresses get married do their male fans attack their husbands all over social media?  Do men create tumblrs, twitter accts,, send in phony blind items, and comment on every online article to spread insults and nasty rumors?  I honestly don't know cause I've never been in a fandom dedicated to an actress. Maybe I should?  Maybe hanging out with male fans online would be a lot more chill.  Like Michael's thread used to be.



You make a lot of very fair points here. There is no doubt that there can be a conspiracy theory fever that sweeps some fandoms.I guess it's the grown up version of pre-teens looking at pictures of the hot boy band at the time and debating with their friends who is going to marry who.
That said, on the other side of fandom, I think a mistake can be made to sweep anyone who is not a fan in a certain way to be a part of that "conspiracy" group. I think that's a mistake - just like it's a mistake to insist that Harvey Weinstein is forcing Michael an Alicia to be together and they hate each other, or that Benedict Cumberbatch's wife gave birth to pillows.
While I don't doubt there are common bonds in tone as you've observed growing from the time Michael and Alicia came together, I can tell you without a shadow of a doubt that I don't fit the bill for that, because I was not a fan at the time that was all happening. In fact, when Alicia won her Oscar, I remember there being talk on E! News the next day about how some woman who won had kissed her boyfriend for the first  time in public and it was a really big deal, but I didn't know who either of them was. I came to the MIchael fandom a few months after that, and when I started googling him, I saw pictures of that moment and thought "Oh yeah, they were that Oscars kiss couple".  
As I started following more and learning more about Michael, also started reading and watching some Alicia interviews, watching some of her movies, etc. I watched Ex Machina and loved it. (she deserved more awards for that film). I watched The Light Between Oceans, The Danish Girl and Testament of Youth, and in my opinion saw essentially the same performance from Alicia. I watched Jason Bourne and her part bored me.  I was not as impressed. There are some things I've seen about her that I like - I've mentioned the video where she calls random people on the call a Swede line. There are other things I've seen about her that I did not like - the way in interviews she often talks about Hollywood in a way that comes across to me like she believes everyone wants to be her, the way so many of her acting performances seem the same, and the way some of her fans react anytime anyone dares to say they don't like her - which includes assigning thoughts to people instead of asking why people think like they do.
To be honest, when I first saw the pic of them kissing in New York, it made me happy because Michael has a great jaw line and it is prominently featured there. 
I know some will choose to decide I'm lying, and there's not thing I can do about that. But the absolute truth is that for me, and I can only speak for me, I took an interest in Alicia because of her connection to Michael, and was turned off by her because of what I saw. She's just not my cup of tea. If it makes people feel good to believe that the motivation for that is extreme and seething jealousy, fine. I know the truth, I've spoken the truth. Sometimes, it's easier to through live with blinders on, so if that's what it takes for some, fine.
But I do think that observations on fandom would be more grounded in truth if it was accepted that people can be fans of the same person and have differing points of view. Lumping all of us into a category creates strife more than jealousy.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> I've participated in Michael's thread since 2013. I was a lurker for over a year before that. We've seen gfs come and go. I remember posting that if you didn't like a particular gf, just hold on, there would soon be a different one, lol.  We all had opinions and some liked one gf more than another and so on. But we all had fun and enjoyed the discussion.
> 
> I will never see it as mere coincidence that it all started with those first pics at Bondi Beach, with the tone changing drastically after the NYC kissing pics and going downhill from there.
> 
> People can say what they want but there's no doubting that's when the fandom shifted and fragmented. I hate typing this because it doesn't say much for my gender but it's well documented in the fandoms of Jamie Dornan, Benedict Cumberbatch, Robert Pattinson, Charlie Hunnam, Michael, and others what happens when an actor gets a significant other.  And it's not the teen fans who are the worst offenders. It's grown women. Women who are mothers, grandmothers even, and who should be well beyond "mean girl" mentality and online bullying. And hating on a woman they've never even met.
> 
> I've almost left the fandom a few times cause it's frankly depressing to see so much ugliness and negativity but my stubbornness to keep waving my fan flag for Michael wouldn't let me.  There's more than enough places where Michael is trashed. I wanted this to be one place where there's still some positivity and good things said about Michael.
> 
> I just wonder... When famous actresses get married do their male fans attack their husbands all over social media?  Do men create tumblrs, twitter accts,, send in phony blind items, and comment on every online article to spread insults and nasty rumors?  I honestly don't know cause I've never been in a fandom dedicated to an actress. Maybe I should?  Maybe hanging out with male fans online would be a lot more chill.  Like Michael's thread used to be.


*This right here!*


----------



## jooa

eserei27 said:


> She’s not saying she got married twice. She’s saying they were already married, and then had a wedding later. I know nothing about Margot Robbie other than her acting roles, so I have no idea if that’s true, or why she and her husband did it that way, but don’t pretend we don’t understand what’s being said.


She wasn't married for 3 years because she knew Tom only 3 years before wedding and a long time they were just friends. They started dating in 2014, when she moved to London and they got married in 2016. She just joked about her long marriage.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> She’s not saying she got married twice. She’s saying they were already married, and then had a wedding later. I know nothing about Margot Robbie other than her acting roles, so I have no idea if that’s true, or why she and her husband did it that way, but don’t pretend we don’t understand what’s being said.
> 
> And I thought it was common knowledge that Jason Momoa and his wife considered themselves married before they actually did the paperwork to make it official? No ones implying they got married twice either. Nothing fishy about it. But he is Aquaman, so maybe that’s what was meant?



Sorry, I’m not being obtuse, but either you are married or you’re not. Considering yourself married is not the same as being married. The definition of “wedding” is when two people legally marry. So you can’t be married and have a wedding later. From what I read of and  the pics I saw of Robbie’s December 2016 wedding she exchanged her wedding vows then and she was certainly dressed for the part.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Kindness is not accusing a couple of all sorts of unsavoury things just cos you yourself obviously have no understanding of the sort of people they are.



If I've done it so much, I don't know why you won't show the examples to prove the point.  Since I"ve asked on a few occasions and you never have, I can only conclude you know as well as I do that it's a false accusation. That means that it in no way justifies your behavior. Of course, my mother always taught me we're responsible for our own actions, so even if I'd been offensive, two wrongs don't make a right.



pearlyqueen said:


> You’ve followed Michael for a long time; do you really think he would play up to paps and put on a show for them? Leaving that aside, what would he possibly gain from it? It won’t result in better scripts or further his racing ambitions, so I’m struggling to think of any goals he could achieve?


Actually, it could result in better scripts.  Remember the Sony leak and Aaron Sorkin objecting to Michael playing Steve Jobs because no one knew who he was?  Being pictured in gossip magazines raises an actors profile, and it does play in to what roles a studio is willing to offer them.


----------



## eserei27

jooa said:


> She wasn't married for 3 years because she knew Tom only 3 years before wedding and a long time they were just friends. They started dating in 2014, and they were married in 2016


Like I said, I don’t really know much about her. Thank you for clarifying


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> A very important detail of that which you left out (or perhaps you didn't realize?) is that those pictures surfaced 3 years after they got married. She got married both privately and secretly and did nothing to share that publicly for 3 years.





eserei27 said:


> She’s not saying she got married twice. She’s saying they were already married, and then had a wedding later.


Actually, considering they got married  last year, that’s exactly what she was saying.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> The definition of “wedding” is when two people legally marry.


Actually I don’t think that’s true. The wedding is just the ceremony. The legal part of it is the marriage license. There are a lot of people who get married without having a formal wedding. But I think we’re just nitpicking here and actually do agree. You’re either married or you’re not. Even if you consider yourself married, you’re not unless the appropriate paperwork is filed. And you certainly can’t get married again if you’re already married. But you can have a wedding again, as some couples do to celebrate big anniversaries.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Actually, considering they got married last year, that’s exactly what she was saying.


I don’t think that’s what she was saying. She was saying they’d already been married for 3 years before they had the ceremony. It appears she was incorrect, but that doesn’t mean she said people can marry the same person twice.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> Of course, my mother always taught me we're responsible for our own actions, so even if I'd been offensive, two wrongs don't make a right.


But you get to wiggle off the hook every now and again when you don’t get the positive feed back you need after slating Michael (remember him? the reason the majority of us are on this thread) ??
Well my mum taught me the same as your mum tried to teach you...I’m standing very comfortable with my actions, thank you very much.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I've participated in Michael's thread since 2013. I was a lurker for over a year before that. We've seen gfs come and go. I remember posting that if you didn't like a particular gf, just hold on, there would soon be a different one, lol.  We all had opinions and some liked one gf more than another and so on. But we all had fun and enjoyed the discussion.
> 
> I will never see it as mere coincidence that it all started with those first pics at Bondi Beach, with the tone changing drastically after the NYC kissing pics and going downhill from there.
> 
> People can say what they want but there's no doubting that's when the fandom shifted and fragmented. I hate typing this because it doesn't say much for my gender but it's well documented in the fandoms of Jamie Dornan, Benedict Cumberbatch, Robert Pattinson, Charlie Hunnam, Michael, and others what happens when an actor gets a significant other.  And it's not the teen fans who are the worst offenders. It's grown women. Women who are mothers, grandmothers even, and who should be well beyond "mean girl" mentality and online bullying. And hating on a woman they've never even met.
> 
> I've almost left the fandom a few times cause it's frankly depressing to see so much ugliness and negativity but my stubbornness to keep waving my fan flag for Michael wouldn't let me.  There's more than enough places where Michael is trashed. I wanted this to be one place where there's still some positivity and good things said about Michael.
> 
> I just wonder... When famous actresses get married do their male fans attack their husbands all over social media?  Do men create tumblrs, twitter accts,, send in phony blind items, and comment on every online article to spread insults and nasty rumors?  I honestly don't know cause I've never been in a fandom dedicated to an actress. Maybe I should?  Maybe hanging out with male fans online would be a lot more chill.  Like Michael's thread used to be.



You’ve painted a very accurate picture of Michael’s fandom over the past 3 years. I have to admit I’m depressed that women can behave like that, and yes I agree it is sadly a female trait. I’ve never read the kind of malicious spite and fabricated lies written by a man about the significant man in an actresses life. The typical comment from Alicia’s male fans that I’ve read is along the lines of “that Fassbender is a lucky b*stard”  or “there’s no hope for me now that Fassbender has got her”. Maybe we should try to recruit a few male fans here? Lol 

I accept that there are fans of Michael who are indifferent to Alicia and that’s fine. It’s the nasty spiteful trashing of her that’s unacceptable. I’m also quite capable of reading between the lines, and noticing when supposedly neutral posters frequently “like” the nasty posts about Alicia or mocking her and Michael. 

I’m so glad you didn’t leave - your good nature and sense of humour are very much appreciated by me and many others here too [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I don’t think that’s what she was saying. She was saying they’d already been married for 3 years before they had the ceremony. It appears she was incorrect, but that doesn’t mean she said people can marry the same person twice.


Are you serious?  With all she’s posted over the last few days that’s the bit you feel obliged to defend. Ok. After all this time I still have no idea of your stance on the daily slating Michael takes just for being happy with his partner. And that’s fine. What you post is your prerogative of course. I’m not gonna lie though, I find your approach to supporting Michael as confusing as hell.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Actually I don’t think that’s true. The wedding is just the ceremony. The legal part of it is the marriage license. There are a lot of people who get married without having a formal wedding. But I think we’re just nitpicking here and actually do agree. You’re either married or you’re not. Even if you consider yourself married, you’re not unless the appropriate paperwork is filed. And you certainly can’t get married again if you’re already married. But you can have a wedding again, as some couples do to celebrate big anniversaries.


 
Must be different in the USA. In the UK a wedding is the act of getting married, ie the legal (and sometimes religious) ceremony followed by the festivities. People don’t have second weddings to mark anniversaries, what they do is to “renew their vows” but it’s never called a wedding.


----------



## Just Askin

It seems the instagram vid of Michael from today has been removed. Felt kind of bad posting it so I’m sort of relieved. I’ll go with my instincts next time. (He does look gorgeous atm though)


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Must be different in the USA. In the UK a wedding is the act of getting married, ie the legal (and sometimes religious) ceremony followed by the festivities. People don’t have second weddings to mark anniversaries, what they do is to “renew their vows” but it’s never called a wedding.



In the US, some attitudes of wedding vs marriage changed during the window of time that same sex marriage was not allowed.As the sentiment grew stronger and stronger than love is love and that two people who are in love and want to be wed should be able to, there were many same sex couples who chose to have weddings and commit their love to God and those who came to witness it, even if the government did not recognize a piece of paper filed.  There were some hetero couples who chose to do similar things in solidarity. Sure, that would not be deemed marriage by any government entity,but when inequality was forced on us until the Supreme Court fixed things, some people chose to act on what they believed was right.


----------



## Just Askin

She’s Australian, he’s British, they live in West London and they got married in Australia . Really not seeing the connection to the US attitude to weddings thing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

In the UK weddings are when marriage vows are exchanged and the legal formalities concluded. That goes for hetero and same sex marriages. Anything other than that is not a marriage regardless of whether people like to think of themselves as married. Wedding and marriage go together, you can’t have one without the other. 
From what I’ve seen and read of Robbie, December 2016 is when she married, she just liked to think of herself as married before that.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> After all this time I still have no idea of your stance on the daily slating Michael takes just for being happy with his partner.


Then you must not be listening because I’ve stated it multiple times, in black and white. I love Michael Fassbender. I want him to be happy. He is a grown man, and I assume he knows what makes him happy. As he’s married Alicia, I assume she makes him happy. I’ve never stated otherwise. I’m against people being cruel to Michael because he got married; I’ve said that here and I’ve said it elsewhere. I’m against the body shaming Alicia endures, I’m against the insinuations that she slept with Harvey Weinstein to get what she wanted. I am not against people not liking her as an actress. I am not against people not liking them as a couple. I am not against people saying they have no chemistry. These are people’s opinions, and have no bearing on how Michael and Alicia live their lives.

It’s obvious that LibbyRuth doesn’t care for Alicia; I don’t think she tries to hide that. But she has never engaged in hateful activity towards her or towards them as a couple. She believes they play it up for the paparazzi. She’s allowed to believe that. It’s not disrespectful or cruel; it’s just opinion.

As for me, you don’t have to question my stance on things. Just ask me because I have no problem speaking up. I love Michael Fassbender. I think he’s a wonderful actor, and from what I can see he seems to be a wonderful human being as well. I don’t like Alicia. Her acting hasn’t impressed me. I find her boring in interviews. But Michael sees something in her so she must not be as boring as I think she is. There, now you know where I stand.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Must be different in the USA. In the UK a wedding is the act of getting married, ie the legal (and sometimes religious) ceremony followed by the festivities. People don’t have second weddings to mark anniversaries, what they do is to “renew their vows” but it’s never called a wedding.


So no one in the UK ever files the paperwork without throwing a wedding? Sometimes here in the US, people can not afford a wedding. They will sometimes file paperwork and then have the wedding later. In fact, I feel like people assumed that is what happen with Michael and Alicia. They filed the paperwork (likely in the UK) and then had their wedding in Ibiza. 

And I was referring to renewing your vows. Here in the US, when some couples renew their vows they will have a ceremony with friends and family and it’s very much like a wedding.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> If I've done it so much, I don't know why you won't show the examples to prove the point.  Since I"ve asked on a few occasions and you never have, I can only conclude you know as well as I do that it's a false accusation. That means that it in no way justifies your behavior. Of course, my mother always taught me we're responsible for our own actions, so even if I'd been offensive, two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> 
> Actually, it could result in better scripts.  Remember the Sony leak and Aaron Sorkin objecting to Michael playing Steve Jobs because no one knew who he was?  *Being pictured in gossip magazines raises an actors profile*, and it does play in to what roles a studio is willing to offer them.



Thanks for reminding fans how fandoms work ? Apparently needed it.
If you’re an actor and don’t want to be famous, may not get a role you want.  
Actions speak louder than words, like the super secret wedding of Michael with the great paps shots... secret honeymoon that were all over tabloids...


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> I’m not gonna lie though, I find your approach to supporting Michael as confusing as hell.


And we’re back to this again. This is what I mean when I talk about fandom gatekeeping. You assume that I’m not a real fan of Michael’s because I don’t share your opinion of his wife. That’s offensive to me. I am very passionate about Michael. I see every one of his movies on opening day, and buy them all as soon as they’re released. I search for information about him, and share it when I find it. I cheer for him when he races cars, a sport I have no interest in. I buy magazines with his face on the cover, and I read articles about him. I’ve traveled to attend events where he was to appear. I’ve defended him on social media when lies are spread about him. And I’m happy when he is happy. How is that confusing, and how does that make me less of a fan than you?


----------



## scarlet555

eserei27 said:


> Then you must not be listening because I’ve stated it multiple times, in black and white. I love Michael Fassbender. I want him to be happy. He is a grown man, and I assume he knows what makes him happy. As he’s married Alicia, I assume she makes him happy. I’ve never stated otherwise. I’m against people being cruel to Michael because he got married; I’ve said that here and I’ve said it elsewhere. I’m against the body shaming Alicia endures, I’m against the insinuations that she slept with Harvey Weinstein to get what she wanted. I am not against people not liking her as an actress. I am not against people not liking them as a couple. I am not against people saying they have no chemistry. These are people’s opinions, and have no bearing on how Michael and Alicia live their lives.
> 
> It’s obviously that LibbyRuth doesn’t care for Alicia; I don’t think she tries to hide that. But she has never engaged in hateful activity towards her or towards them as a couple. She believes they play it up for the paparazzi. She’s allowed to believe that. It’s not disrespectful or cruel; it’s just opinion.
> 
> As for me, you don’t have to question my stance on things. Just ask me because I have no problem speaking up. I love Michael Fassbender. I think he’s a wonderful actor, and from what I can see he seems to be a wonderful human being as well. I don’t like Alicia. Her acting hasn’t impressed me. I find her boring in interviews. But Michael sees something in her so she must not be as boring as I think she is. There, now you know where I stand.



Well said!!!!!!!
Don’t have to like fake tan to be a Michael fan...
well you don’t respect his choices, you’re not a real fan...boring argument as boring as Fake tan.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Wedding and marriage go together, you can’t have one without the other.


Than that is different than in the US, because that is not true here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> So no one in the UK ever files the paperwork without throwing a wedding? Sometimes here in the US, people can not afford a wedding. They will sometimes file paperwork and then have the wedding later. In fact, I feel like people assumed that is what happen with Michael and Alicia. They filed the paperwork (likely in the UK) and then had their wedding in Ibiza.
> 
> And I was referring to renewing your vows. Here in the US, when some couples renew their vows they will have a ceremony with friends and family and it’s very much like a wedding.



I get your point but in the cases of Momoa and Robbie it seems the legal aspects were only undertaken very recently, hence that was when they married. Nobody is actually married without the legalities.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Then you must not be listening because I’ve stated it multiple times, in black and white. I love Michael Fassbender. I want him to be happy. He is a grown man, and I assume he knows what makes him happy. As he’s married Alicia, I assume she makes him happy. I’ve never stated otherwise. I’m against people being cruel to Michael because he got married; I’ve said that here and I’ve said it elsewhere. I’m against the body shaming Alicia endures, I’m against the insinuations that she slept with Harvey Weinstein to get what she wanted. I am not against people not liking her as an actress. I am not against people not liking them as a couple. I am not against people saying they have no chemistry. These are people’s opinions, and have no bearing on how Michael and Alicia live their lives.
> 
> It’s obviously that LibbyRuth doesn’t care for Alicia; I don’t think she tries to hide that. But she has never engaged in hateful activity towards her or towards them as a couple. She believes they play it up for the paparazzi. She’s allowed to believe that. It’s not disrespectful or cruel; it’s just opinion.
> 
> As for me, you don’t have to question my stance on things. Just ask me because I have no problem speaking up. I love Michael Fassbender. I think he’s a wonderful actor, and from what I can see he seems to be a wonderful human being as well. I don’t like Alicia. Her acting hasn’t impressed me. I find her boring in interviews. But Michael sees something in her so she must not be as boring as I think she is. There, now you know where I stand.


And you can’t read between the lines? You see liking snarky posts as...?? Take Alicia out of the equation, look a what’s being inferred about the sort of person Michael is. That’s all okay as long as it’s said ‘politely? Ok. I’ll address you no more on the matter.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> You see liking snarky posts as...??


Show me where I’ve liked snarky posts. I don’t do this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Then you must not be listening because I’ve stated it multiple times, in black and white. I love Michael Fassbender. I want him to be happy. He is a grown man, and I assume he knows what makes him happy. As he’s married Alicia, I assume she makes him happy. I’ve never stated otherwise. I’m against people being cruel to Michael because he got married; I’ve said that here and I’ve said it elsewhere. I’m against the body shaming Alicia endures, I’m against the insinuations that she slept with Harvey Weinstein to get what she wanted. I am not against people not liking her as an actress. I am not against people not liking them as a couple. I am not against people saying they have no chemistry. These are people’s opinions, and have no bearing on how Michael and Alicia live their lives.
> 
> It’s obviously that LibbyRuth doesn’t care for Alicia; I don’t think she tries to hide that. But she has never engaged in hateful activity towards her or towards them as a couple. She believes they play it up for the paparazzi. She’s allowed to believe that. It’s not disrespectful or cruel; it’s just opinion.
> 
> As for me, you don’t have to question my stance on things. Just ask me because I have no problem speaking up. I love Michael Fassbender. I think he’s a wonderful actor, and from what I can see he seems to be a wonderful human being as well. I don’t like Alicia. Her acting hasn’t impressed me. I find her boring in interviews. But Michael sees something in her so she must not be as boring as I think she is. There, now you know where I stand.



I don’t doubt you are a very committed fan of Michael and I know you don’t trash his wife. I believe you when you say you have objected to trashing of Alicia on your tumblr. But I still don’t understand why you don’t object to it here? Is it because you don’t like her? And I sense you aren’t happy he married her, but please correct me if I’m wrong. 

There are posters here who claim to be indifferent to Alicia or their marriage and don’t actually write offensive stuff about Alicia, but they do “like” posts where that stuff is written which I think is revealing.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> But I still don’t understand why you don’t object to it here? Is it because you don’t like her? And I sense you aren’t happy he married her, but please correct me if I’m wrong.


I don’t object to it here because there are a legion of people who do it the instant anything negative about her is posted. It has nothing to do with whether I like her or not. And yes, I wish Michael had married someone that I liked and appreciated more. But he didn’t consult me before his marriage, and I guess that choice was up to him.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> And we’re back to this again. This is what I mean when I talk about fandom gatekeeping. You assume that I’m not a real fan of Michael’s because I don’t share your opinion of his wife. That’s offensive to me. I am very passionate about Michael. I see every one of his movies on opening day, and buy them all as soon as they’re released. I search for information about him, and share it when I find it. I cheer for him when he races cars, a sport I have no interest in. I buy magazines with his face on the cover, and I read articles about him. I’ve traveled to attend events where he was to appear. I’ve defended him on social media when lies are spread about him. And I’m happy when he is happy. How is that confusing, and how does that make me less of a fan than you?


Just seen this part. You’re  reading what you want to read here. When have I ever used the term real fan other than to explain how I think it is used? Yes I don’t get the disliking (or at least not liking) his chosen partner bit but that’s a personal thing. I see you as a great  Michael fan and have never said other wise. Why would I and who am I to call what a fan is.  What I’m saying is..how can you support people who trash him on a daily basis? They constantly mock him (you seriously can’t see that?) . Certain people I expect to see liking and lapping up certain posts. I just genuinely feel disappointed that you see sometimes part of that.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> There are posters here who claim to be indifferent to Alicia or their marriage and don’t actually write offensive stuff about Alicia, but they do “like” posts where that stuff is written which I think is revealing


And again, I’ve not done this.


----------



## Just Askin

Anyway  I think we’ve given enough time to those seeking it, today. Can we move on?
Any thoughts on the instagram vid that was posted and then removed today? I feel so bad for posting it, you know when you know it’s wrong but it’s a secret you want to share cos it’s good ?! Yeah, well that was me today.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> What I’m saying is..how can you support people who trash him on a daily basis? They constantly mock him (you seriously can’t see that?) . Certain people I expect to see liking and lapping up certain posts. I just genuinely feel disappointed that you see sometimes part of that.


I never like posts that infer Michael’s a bad person, or that shame his wife. I don’t agree with this posts, so why would I like them? You can look back and see that this is true. 

As far defending certain posters, as I’ve said I don’t believe LibbyRuth says anything nasty about Michael or Alicia. The only thing she’s said today is that they seem to play up to paparazzi. I don’t think that’s disrespectful; it’s just her opinion. I think Michael shows paps what he wants them to see. I think he always has, even before Alicia. That’s nothing bad on Michael. That’s how human beings behave. It’s how I behave in public.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Just seen this part. You’re  reading what you want to read here. When have I ever used the term real fan other than to explain how I think it is used? Yes I don’t get the disliking (or at least not liking) his chosen partner bit but that’s a personal thing. I see you as a great  Michael fan and have never said other wise. Why would I and who am I to call what a fan is.  What I’m saying is..how can you support people who trash him on a daily basis? They constantly mock him (you seriously can’t see that?) . Certain people I expect to see liking and lapping up certain posts. I just genuinely feel disappointed that you see sometimes part of that.



Because eserei doesn't really engage in this, and it's an honest question, I'll volunteer to take it.
I think there are varying degrees of fandom. Some fans focus entirely on the greatness in the object of their affection. Other fans appreciate both strengths and weaknesses. It's true in sports fandoms where some fans will blame any loss on referees, cheating, field conditions, etc and others will blame a loss on a poor coaching decision, a missed shot etc. The same is true with fandoms of a musician or movie star. Some fans will like any work produced by the star, while others will say "I loved the first three albums, didn't like what they did with the fourth, but feel they made a real return to their roots with the sixth album" OR "Frank is my favorite movie of all time, I cannot get enough of The Light Between Oceans, but Xmen movies make me want to stick forks in my eyes. I just can't watch them."  
Because people feel passionate about what they are fans of, when those that are fans in spite of flaws speak of them, it may be with passion,and that may be perceived as trashing. But just like in sports fandoms the cries of a horrible coaching call that blew the championship game are often followed with "just wait til next year" in music and acting fandoms expressions of dislikes in projects or life choices are followed by looking up the next projects to keep on going.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Any thoughts on the instagram vid that was posted and then removed today? I feel so bad for posting it, you know when you know it’s wrong but it’s a secret you want to share cos it’s good ?! Yeah, well that was me today.


I’m of the view that once something is out there, it’s out there. If the person who original posted it (the Instagrammer) feels guilty, then that’s on him. But I don’t think you did anything wrong by sharing it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> I’m of the view that once something is out there, it’s out there. If the person who original posted it (the Instagrammer) feels guilty, then that’s on him. But I don’t think you did anything wrong by sharing it.


I don't think it was taken down as an invasion of privacy. I think it was taken down because he was a reporter sent to cover Tomb Raider, and kind of slammed the PR machine for the movie in his comments. That's generally frowned upon by editors. So I don't think there's anything to feel guilty about


----------



## Esizzle

LibbyRuth said:


> I don't think it was taken down as an invasion of privacy. I think it was taken down because he was a reporter sent to cover Tomb Raider, and kind of slammed the PR machine for the movie in his comments. That's generally frowned upon by editors. So I don't think there's anything to feel guilty about


Lol he slammed TR PR? Hahahaha

I know a lot of Alex Skars fans do the same thing. They’ll post a pic or video with his name hashtagged and then make their account private in a few hours. I’m sure the crazy fans probably start DMing and commenting and regramming but it’s like if you didn’t want the attention then why did you hashtag a famous actors name? I don’t understand any of it.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I’m of the view that once something is out there, it’s out there. If the person who original posted it (the Instagrammer) feels guilty, then that’s on him. But I don’t think you did anything wrong by sharing it.


Hmmm I posted it with the mind if it’s out it’s out BUT that doesn’t excuse me reposting it . Individual actions count etc etc. I purposely didn’t post it anywhere else. I also deliberately posted from the link. I had a feeling it may get pulled. Bit unprofessional to sneak a vid when you’ve just been told no pics.
I’ll definitely need to re-evaluate.


----------



## Esizzle

This thread is a goddarned mess. Lmao.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Anyway  I think we’ve given enough time to those seeking it, today. Can we move on?
> Any thoughts on the instagram vid that was posted and then removed today? I feel so bad for posting it, you know when you know it’s wrong but it’s a secret you want to share cos it’s good ?! Yeah, well that was me today.


I’m always happy to get a glimpse of Michael, and he looks mighty fine from the back.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Hmmm I posted it with the mind if it’s out it’s out BUT that doesn’t excuse me reposting it . Individual actions count etc etc. I purposely didn’t post it anywhere else. I also deliberately posted from the link. I had a feeling it may get pulled. Bit unprofessional to sneak a vid when you’ve just been told no pics.
> I’ll definitely need to re-evaluate.



I was under the impression that the no pictures directive was regarding the Tomb Raider junket - not happenings around the hotel.  No?


----------



## Esizzle

Why is there a no pictures policy at comic con? For every presentation or just tomb raider because it’s likely sucks and is going to be DOA?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’m always happy to get a glimpse of Michael, and he looks mighty fine from the back.


Well yeah there is that of course and I haven’t actually deleted my copy yet....


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Anyway  I think we’ve given enough time to those seeking it, today. Can we move on?
> Any thoughts on the instagram vid that was posted and then removed today? I feel so bad for posting it, you know when you know it’s wrong but it’s a secret you want to share cos it’s good ?! Yeah, well that was me today.



This got posted elsewhere, on twitter as well, and I suspect that the original poster didn't realize how much interest this would cause and took it down.
As for the vid itself, I found myself wondering what had happened to make both of them look down the hall.  We'll likely never know.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> And again, I’ve not done this.



I know you haven’t but there are others who have.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> This got posted elsewhere, on twitter as well, and I suspect that the original poster didn't realize how much interest this would cause and took it down.
> As for the vid itself, I found myself wondering what had happened to make both of them look down the hall.  We'll likely never know.



I’ve seen the video in quite a few places - it’s even on Weibo! 

No we will never know why they looked down the hall but I suspect Michael became aware he was being filmed as he looked around.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> No we will never know why they looked down the hall but I suspect Michael became aware he was being filmed as he looked around.


I heard a noise right before they both looked. I assumed that’s why they both turned.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I heard a noise right before they both looked. I assumed that’s why they both turned.



I heard it too and agree that’s why they turned, but at that point I think Michael suspected he was being filmed.


----------



## Just Askin

Laughing at the comments I’ve seen across soc med about the number of body guards that escorted Michael and Alicia through the airport the other day. Yep...I’m sure they personally filled out the request sheet on that one...talk about deferring blame from real issues...


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Laughing at the comments I’ve seen across soc med about the number of body guards that escorted Michael and Alicia through the airport the other day. Yep...I’m sure they personally filled out the request sheet on that one...talk about deferring blame from real issues...



It’s arranged by the organisers or /and WB, as simple as that. Like this also want to argue on.


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> It’s arranged by the organisers or /and WB, as simple as that. Like this also want to argue on.


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Just Askin

Yes I’m a hypocrite and I’m probably going to hell but......

Src:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

We’re all going there with you, don’t worry.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don’t see anything wrong with sharing pictures and videos people post when they spot them out in public. That’s a fan saying “look who I saw” and spreading the word. I would see it as problematic to estalk their friends or family, lift private pictures shared and spread those around. That’s crossing a huge line. But what you are doing here is fine. They were spotted out in public, it was shared, and you shared that. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Who shares and spreads around  private pics etc??


----------



## pearlyqueen

There are two more videos of Michael and Alicia dancing last night on IG:





[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Who shares and spreads around  private pics etc??


I’ve seen it done before but things get spread around so often that I don’t know who the originators are.


----------



## pearlyqueen

I haven’t seen any private photos spread around


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Who shares and spreads around  private pics etc??


Well I’ve seen my name dragged across several blogs for posting the France pics cos I didn’t Src immediately (they’d snuck away, they where still there etc). Assumption was I’d nicked them from private accounts as opposed to having found them on public fb and insta accounts.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> There are two more videos of Michael and Alicia dancing last night on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji177][emoji177]



If you go to the Instagram stories of both of these accounts, there are several more videos of both Alicia and Michael. I think I counted 12 total. Plus this pic


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Well I’ve seen my name dragged across several blogs for posting the France pics cos I didn’t Src immediately (they’d snuck away, they where still there etc). Assumption was I’d nicked them from private accounts as opposed to having found them on public fb and insta accounts.


That’s pretty exciting, having your name in lights.


----------



## lunadeagosto

body language

source https://www.instagram.com/quemacontece/


----------



## LibbyRuth

lunadeagosto said:


> View attachment 3903756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body language
> 
> source https://www.instagram.com/quemacontece/


While I think it certainly looks like they had a fun night, I quit judging anything from photos like this after the first yacht party in Ibiza. Remember there was that picture of Michael getting back in the yacht with Conor and Alicia had her had on his shoulder in an affectionate adoring way? It was so easy to imagine Michael saying something funny about what happened on shore and Alicia enjoying the story. 
Then the video came out, and we found out Michael came on board, walked right past Alicia without acknowledging her, and her hand was on his shoulder for a brief second as he walked by. It was kind of cold. It was an eye opening moment showing that the snippets we get are only snippets.


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> View attachment 3903756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> body language
> 
> source https://www.instagram.com/quemacontece/



They are so much in love [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> If you go to the Instagram stories of both of these accounts, there are several more videos of both Alicia and Michael. I think I counted 12 total. Plus this pic
> View attachment 3903744



Thanks - just took a look [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Well I’ve seen my name dragged across several blogs for posting the France pics cos I didn’t Src immediately (they’d snuck away, they where still there etc). Assumption was I’d nicked them from private accounts as opposed to having found them on public fb and insta accounts.



Oh I see - false accusations.... par for the course in some quarters...


----------



## LibbyRuth

Pot, kettle.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Yes I’m a hypocrite and I’m probably going to hell but......
> 
> Src:




Wow. That's a lot of hotness in just a few seconds of video.


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> If you go to the Instagram stories of both of these accounts, there are several more videos of both Alicia and Michael. I think I counted 12 total. Plus this pic
> View attachment 3903744



I know I'm in the minority but I'm still digging the buzz cut.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> I’m so glad you didn’t leave - your good nature and sense of humour are very much appreciated by me and many others here too [emoji253][emoji253]



Thank you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Wow. That's a lot of hotness in just a few seconds of video.



Lol, isn’t there just! Like “get a room”! [emoji6]


----------



## Hackensack

Allie28 said:


> I know I'm in the minority but I'm still digging the buzz cut.


I like it, he can rock it in a way other men can't--I do like seeing him with hair, however!
I have two thoughts on it: one, he is shaving his head because he believes that one should do that every so often (I read that somewhere); two, he is trying out a new look for a film (this, I realize, is wishful thinking).


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Allie28 said:


> I know I'm in the minority but I'm still digging the buzz cut.


I’m digging it too, and I like him with hair.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3903840



Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eserei27

Allie28 said:


> I know I'm in the minority but I'm still digging the buzz cut.


I with you on the buzz cut!


----------



## eserei27

Adorable


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> While I think it certainly looks like they had a fun night, I quit judging anything from photos like this after the first yacht party in Ibiza. Remember there was that picture of Michael getting back in the yacht with Conor and Alicia had her had on his shoulder in an affectionate adoring way? It was so easy to imagine Michael saying something funny about what happened on shore and Alicia enjoying the story.
> Then the video came out, and we found out Michael came on board, walked right past Alicia without acknowledging her, and her hand was on his shoulder for a brief second as he walked by. It was kind of cold. It was an eye opening moment showing that the snippets we get are only snippets.


Yes, I noticed that too. I also noticed when they were in the lounge at De Gaulle airport, one week prior to the Old People's Kegger, she was visibly upset at something he said to her, and he was sitting in the singular chair far away from her, and was laughing in her face. This was a few hours after her bday party and they were going on a long haul flight to LA. Basically, he was acting like a d*ck. He waited until they were at the AIRPORT to kill her before a long haul flight; after her BDAY party!!! Never in my life....


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia at Cirque du Soleil show in São Paulo:


----------



## eserei27

Another front Cirque Du Soleil


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for the videos everyone!

Today was my sister's birthday so haven't been online much so I appreciate coming here and seeing all these goodies!

I posted awhile ago about how I love when Michael travels he soaks up as much of the local culture as he can. Alicia was obviously there for work but she still wanted to go out samba dancing, hear a local band, and see Cirque Du Soleil so I think this is another thing they have in common. As much traveling as they do both for work and pleasure they both seem to thrive on jumping right in and mixing in with the locals and soaking up the culture. So many celebrities become more and more reclusive and unapproachable (I'm looking at you JLaw) so it's neat to see.


----------



## Allie28

lol, watching these videos reminds me of the first Caribbean cruise I took where this song seemed to be playing on an endless loop....


----------



## Selayang430

This has not been posted - Cirque Du Soleil


----------



## eserei27

More from Instagram


----------



## eserei27

Source: Pc Dos Reis facebook


----------



## eserei27

Source:  vrijsendanny instagram


----------



## Just Askin

Reposting with comment


----------



## eserei27

Another new one! Brazil is the gift that keeps giving


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Another new one! Brazil is the gift that keeps giving



The man’s comment. Too cute .


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics/videos!  



Allie28 said:


> Thanks for the videos everyone!
> 
> Today was my sister's birthday so haven't been online much so I appreciate coming here and seeing all these goodies!
> 
> I posted awhile ago about how I love when Michael travels he soaks up as much of the local culture as he can. Alicia was obviously there for work but she still wanted to go out samba dancing, hear a local band, and see Cirque Du Soleil so I think this is another thing they have in common*. As much traveling as they do both for work and pleasure they both seem to thrive on jumping right in and mixing in with the locals and soaking up the culture.* So many celebrities become more and more reclusive and unapproachable (I'm looking at you JLaw) so it's neat to see.


I've also noticed that.



mchris55 said:


> Yes, I noticed that too. I also noticed when they were in the lounge at De Gaulle airport, one week prior to the Old People's Kegger, *she was visibly upset at something he said to her, and he was sitting in the singular chair far away from her, and was laughing in her face. *This was a few hours after her bday party and they were going on a long haul flight to LA. Basically, he was acting like a d*ck. He waited until they were at the AIRPORT to kill her before a long haul flight; after her BDAY party!!! Never in my life....


I actually recall she was smiling in one of those pics..  And they both looked quite happy in the other pics.
But I suppose everything can be interpreted in different ways..  





readingnook said:


> Always great to see you, @Morgane
> I've just read The Snowman.  I haven't seen the movie but I didn't get a sense that it would be difficult to adapt, despite the twists.  So all I can deduce is the problem was the script and the material the director had to work with.  I think I read here that the movie deviates from the book - that's too bad bec the book was good.  This is obvs not a reflection on Michael.


Apparently,they didn't have enough time to shoot in Norway and I suppose they didn't have the budget to do reshoots. The film (what they filmed) was basically put together in the editing suite. 
I understand why he accepted the role because on paper it was a good project and it didn't even have a risky budget. It was still holding quite well in international markets in its second weekend,so it had some potential.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> *For me, the frustrating part of this is that some tweeters and critics say he hasn't been in a good film for years. *I thought TLBO was great (and it's probably a film dear to their hearts).  I liked Covenant as a fantastic remix of the Frankenstein story.  TAU, Song to Song--I liked them both.  I'm sure he feels like walking away from it (and he could) but I hope he doesn't and I hope if he directs that he casts himself in the film!


It's really a mix of personal taste and a perception of  films based on RT scores,films that in some cases (TAU,for example) people have not even watched. Putting aside the performances that were generally praised, TLBO actually got many positive reviews (from a lot of European publications too). It would have benefited from a longer running time and I would have liked to see more about Isabel's relationship with the child. Some parts feel rushed,in my opinion,even if overall I liked it.
Anyway,I'm glad when  this performance in particular is highlighted (among his recent works) because it's probably his most "empathetic" performance.  Alicia was aso  pretty great,playing a character that would have been loathsome in the hands of a lesser actress.
 While it's true that intensity is his trade mark,I also agree with a tweet I recently read that he's even better when he plays a more downplayed/restrained sensuality. And I actually tend to enjoy more the performances that focus on his charming side or that have a lighter touch. His performance in TAU has some of these qualities,for example. Sadly,with the exception of Alien that is more mainstream,his work in films like TAU,TLBO and Song to Song (I've yet to see it but I've read very positive things) is being overlooked.



mollie12 said:


> Song to Song featured on this Top 10 list:
> https://www.theringer.com/movies/20...ms-2017-get-out-the-florida-project-good-time
> 
> It's also in Manohla Dargis of the NY Times honorable mentions list.


Thanks! I didn't read her review.
Nice bit about his performance:


> Mr. Malick’s filmmaking, with its storytelling ellipses and visual fragments, places a heavy burden on his performers, who need to build their characters primarily through individual voice-overs and in onscreen silence or near-silence, in gestures and movement. Mr. Fassbender does this brilliantly; too often, Ms. Mara and Mr. Gosling seem to be running through different acting exercises.


https://nytimes.com/2017/03/16/movies/song-to-song-review-terrence-malick

It's also in Richard Brody's year-end list:
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/2017-in-review/the-best-movies-of-2017

I knew it was one of his favorite ones because he mentioned STS among the best films of 2017 in response to the op-ed penned by Scorsese about RT and Cinemascore. They are both interesting reads. Talking about Scosese's column,I couldn't agree more about this:


> When I was young, box office reports were confined to industry journals like _The Hollywood Reporter_. Now, I'm afraid that they've become … everything. Box office is the undercurrent in almost all discussions of cinema, and frequently it's more than just an undercurrent. The brutal judgmentalism that has made opening-weekend grosses into a bloodthirsty spectator sport seems to have encouraged an even more brutal approach to film reviewing. I'm talking about market research firms like Cinemascore, which started in the late '70s, and online "aggregators" like Rotten Tomatoes, which have absolutely nothing to do with real film criticism. They rate a picture the way you'd rate a horse at the racetrack, a restaurant in a Zagat's guide, or a household appliance in _Consumer Reports_. They have everything to do with the movie business and absolutely nothing to do with either the creation or the intelligent viewing of film. The filmmaker is reduced to a content manufacturer and the viewer to an unadventurous consumer.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Thanks for the pics/videos!
> 
> 
> I've also noticed that.
> 
> 
> I actually recall she was smiling in one of those pics..  And they both looked quite happy in the other pics.
> But I suppose everything can be interpreted in different ways..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently,they didn't have enough time to shoot in Norway and I suppose they didn't have the budget to do reshoots. The film (what they filmed) was basically put together in the editing suite.
> I understand why he accepted the role because on paper it was a good project and it didn't even have a risky budget. It was still holding quite well in international markets in its second weekend,so it had some potential.



I just checked on The Snowman and to date it has grossed $42,670,675 (latest figures up to 3rd December). 

It definitely wasn’t liked in the USA but had a much more respectable box office in Europe. In total. 84.4% of its revenue is from outside the USA,. Three countries - Germany, UK and Norway account for a third of its overseas receipts.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> It's really a mix of personal taste and a perception of  films based on RT scores,films that in some cases (TAU,for example) people have not even watched. Putting aside the performances that were generally praised, TLBO actually got many positive reviews (from a lot of European publications too). It would have benefited from a longer running time and I would have liked to see more about Isabel's relationship with the child. Some parts feel rushed,in my opinion,even if overall I liked it.
> Anyway,I'm glad when  this performance in particular is highlighted (among his recent works) because it's probably his most "empathetic" performance.  Alicia was aso  pretty great,playing a character that would have been loathsome in the hands of a lesser actress.
> While it's true that intensity is his trade mark,I also agree with a tweet I recently read that he's even better when he plays a more downplayed/restrained sensuality. And I actually tend to enjoy more the performances that focus on his charming side or that have a lighter touch. His performance in TAU has some of these qualities,for example. Sadly,with the exception of Alien that is more mainstream,his work in films like TAU,TLBO and Song to Song (I've yet to see it but I've read very positive things) is being overlooked :



Totally agree with your thoughts on TAU and TLBO. Michael’s performance in TAU was multi faceted and very moving at times; it’s a shame not many people saw it but it was always going to be a film for a niche audience.

TLBO is, in my opinion, a very underrated film, a classic example of a film that had its chances of success dented by those critics before it even opened, especially in the USA. It’s not perfect but there is much to be appreciated and enjoyed, especially Michael and Alicia’s performances. I agree it should have been longer to explore relationships deeper and there were important elements of the book that were not incorporated in the film; I’m thinking of Tom’s backstory and Isabel’s multiple miscarriages and importantly her early onset menopause which devastated her. 

Cianfrance had over 200 hours of footage and I would have loved a Director’s Cut which I’m sure would have made the film more of a finished article. Still, as you say, it had some very good reviews, particularly in Europe, and isn’t the failure some outlets would have us believe.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> op-ed penned by Scorsese about RT and Cinemascore. They are both interesting reads. Talking about Scosese's column,I couldn't agree more about this:



Scorsese echoes my thoughts perfectly on this contemporary obsession with opening weekend receipts and box office. It seems to me it is having a very negative impact on film making resulting in blockbuster types increasingly over-saturating the market at the expense of art house films.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> TLBO is, in my opinion, a very underrated film, a classic example of a film that had its chances of success dented by those critics before it even opened, especially in the USA. It’s not perfect but there is much to be appreciated and enjoyed, especially Michael and Alicia’s performances. I agree it should have been longer to explore relationships deeper and there were important elements of the book that were not incorporated in the film; I’m thinking of Tom’s backstory and Isabel’s multiple miscarriages and importantly her early onset menopause which devastated her.
> 
> Cianfrance had over 200 hours of footage and I would have loved a Director’s Cut which I’m sure would have made the film more of a finished article. Still, as you say, it had some very good reviews, particularly in Europe, and isn’t the failure some outlets would have us believe.



I disagree that TLBO is an underrated film for the reason you state - it's not perfect. I think that critics and audiences got it right - it was a film with lot of potential - a great story, strong acting performances, a beautiful setting - and it fell flat. I blame Derek Cianfrance almost entirely for it falling flat. When i listened to his directors commentary on the DVD, it made me realize how fascinted with himself Cianfrance was - all sorts of talk about the shots he got of sunsets, what he did to manipulate performances, etc.He's talked in excess about the scene where Isabel is seeing Janus for the first time and the way he blindfolded Alicia, had her makeup and wardrobe done in a shed on the property, and then let her out at sunrise to walk around and truly capture her initial reaction. Even for someone not enamored with Alicia like me, I thought that was insulting. She's a good enough actress to have been cast in the part. He should have let her act in that moment - she can do it. To me, when Cianfrance uses techniques like that - "giving actors an experience" as he calls it - it's arrogant and not respecting the talent of actors. A talented actor can convey being excited and overwhelmed by the beauty of a landscape - and for a director to claim that he got that shot by manipulating the actress cheapens her talent.
You're  right about there being so much footage and it being ripe for a Director's cut.  Honestly, instead of seeing what Cianfrance could do with that, I'd love to see a different director get their hands on all the footage and put together another cut. I think if that was done, we may get a film that focused on the story telling and performances instead of stroking the ego of the director and then I think it could be an underrated film.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> I disagree that TLBO is an underrated film for the reason you state - it's not perfect. I think that critics and audiences got it right - it was a film with lot of potential - a great story, strong acting performances, a beautiful setting - and it fell flat. I blame Derek Cianfrance almost entirely for it falling flat. When i listened to his directors commentary on the DVD, it made me realize how fascinted with himself Cianfrance was - all sorts of talk about the shots he got of sunsets, what he did to manipulate performances, etc.He's talked in excess about the scene where Isabel is seeing Janus for the first time and *the way he blindfolded Alicia, had her makeup and wardrobe done in a shed on the property, and then let her out at sunrise to walk around and truly capture her initial reaction. Even for someone not enamored with Alicia like me, I thought that was insulting. She's a good enough actress to have been cast in the part. He should have let her act in that moment - she can do it. To me, when Cianfrance uses techniques like that - "giving actors an experience" as he calls it - it's arrogant and not respecting the talent of actors.* A talented actor can convey being excited and overwhelmed by the beauty of a landscape - and for a director to claim that he got that shot by manipulating the actress cheapens her talent.
> You're  right about there being so much footage and it being ripe for a Director's cut.  Honestly, instead of seeing what Cianfrance could do with that, I'd love to see a different director get their hands on all the footage and put together another cut. I think if that was done, we may get a film that focused on the story telling and performances instead of stroking the ego of the director and then I think it could be an underrated film.



Totally agree with the bolded material.  (Surprised?)  I hate it when directors speak as if they have to "trick" actors into giving a good performance.  It's disrespectful.
I think Michael wanted to work with Cianfrance, but frankly I doubt if he will again--as a "film the rehearsal" sort of person (to quote Danny Boyle) he seems to dislike excessive numbers of takes, just for the sake of doing them.  And, while I doubt if he minded the length of the filming in this particular case, he seems to prefer a faster schedule--Steve McQueen's sort of schedule, in fact.
All that being said, I think the film was wonderful.  Some early reviewers really did tank it, and Dreamworks didn't care about it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> Totally agree with the bolded material.  (Surprised?)  I hate it when directors speak as if they have to "trick" actors into giving a good performance.  It's disrespectful.
> I think Michael wanted to work with Cianfrance, but frankly I doubt if he will again--as a "film the rehearsal" sort of person (to quote Danny Boyle) he seems to dislike excessive numbers of takes, just for the sake of doing them.  And, while I doubt if he minded the length of the filming in this particular case, he seems to prefer a faster schedule--Steve McQueen's sort of schedule, in fact.
> All that being said, I think the film was wonderful.  Some early reviewers really did tank it, and Dreamworks didn't care about it.


I think you're right about Michael's thoughts on Derek.  During all the promotion, he made a few comments in interviews they did together about the number of times he's ask Derek "what are we doing here?"  Derek seemed to take those as a matter of pride - as if he'd introduced Michael to this fantastic way to do a film. But like you, I think Michael was annoyed by the process.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Totally agree with the bolded material.  (Surprised?)  I hate it when directors speak as if they have to "trick" actors into giving a good performance.  It's disrespectful.
> I think Michael wanted to work with Cianfrance, but frankly I doubt if he will again--as a "film the rehearsal" sort of person (to quote Danny Boyle) he seems to dislike excessive numbers of takes, just for the sake of doing them.  And, while I doubt if he minded the length of the filming in this particular case, he seems to prefer a faster schedule--Steve McQueen's sort of schedule, in fact.
> All that being said, I think the film was wonderful.  Some early reviewers really did tank it, and Dreamworks didn't care about it.



Notwithstanding Cianfrance’s technique of “tricking” actors into giving good performances, to my mind this is an issue for the actors themselves to address with the director, and shouldn’t bother the audience. If Derek hadn’t described how he blindfolded Alicia etc we would have been none the wiser, and that scene came across as totally realistic to me anyway. 

I agree that Michael probably had no objections to the length of filming for this particular film... quite the opposite I suspect [emoji6] It was a life changer for him!

I think it’s a wonderful film too, one that I can really connect with.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Notwithstanding Cianfrance’s technique of “tricking” actors into giving good performances, to my mind this is an issue for the actors themselves to address with the director, and shouldn’t bother the audience. If Derek hadn’t described how he blindfolded Alicia etc we would have been none the wiser, and that scene came across as totally realistic to me anyway.
> 
> I agree that Michael probably had no objections to the length of filming for this particular film... quite the opposite I suspect [emoji6] It was a life changer for him!
> 
> I think it’s a wonderful film too, one that I can really connect with.


But Cianfrance DID describe it, and made it all about him in the process. It's one of several reasons why the movie is not as good as it could be. To say it in a crass way - it's never pleasant to watch a person masturbate - whether it's on the train or in the way he makes a film.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## LibbyRuth

From all the pics, I think its safe to say that Michael made time for the fans as people were hoping for!


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> From all the pics, I think its safe to say that Michael made time for the fans as people were hoping for!


All the rumors are true: Michael Fassbender is a real gentleman and super sweet to his fans!


----------



## LibbyRuth

It's a better look for him than walking though airports with sunglasses in at night indoors surrounded by bodyguards. And for any doubters, I will say specifically that the issues with that visual are the sunglasses and bodyguards - not the wife.


----------



## Just Askin

Ooooooh the decadence of wearing a pair of sunglasses after a 15.5 hr flight, knowing you’re almost definitely gonna have a camera stuck in your face. How vain are some people???


----------



## LibbyRuth

Exaclty - as you said it, decadent. Some stars choose to present an image of decadence. They project a lifestyle of glamour and create a perception of being unreachable - Beyonce, Kim Kardashian, Barbra Streisand, Oprah. Other stars project a lifestyle that is blessed, but humble. They try to convey that they are relatable, simple, etc. In the past, Michael presented a humble, relatable and accessible image - the stories of living in the same one bedroom Hackney flat for so many years; the amount of time he spent at appearances meeting fans and acknowledging them as people who mattered to him. 
When a celebrity walks through an airport with sunglasses surrounded by bodyguards, that sends one image. When he spends time well past any of his other co-stars greeting and talking to fans to show his gratitude that they showed up, it sends a very different image. 
Michael can convey whichever image he chooses, but any marketer will tell you it pays to be consistent. Being humble and accessible has served him quite well thus far. I think it would be a mistake for him to switch now, because I don't think he can pull it off as well as those other stars I listed.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Ooooooh the decadence of wearing a pair of sunglasses after a 15.5 hr flight, knowing you’re almost definitely gonna have a camera stuck in your face. How vain are some people???


I got all excited thinking we had new pictures, lol, but I see we are having the same old and tired BS convo. What a downer.


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I got all excited thinking we had new pictures, lol, but I see we are having the same old and tired BS convo. What a downer.


Same here.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Ooooooh the decadence of wearing a pair of sunglasses after a 15.5 hr flight, knowing you’re almost definitely gonna have a camera stuck in your face. How vain are some people???



Shocking eh? And of course it was him who ordered the bodyguards, not Warner Bros, he’s got a track record for it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Warner Brothers has a huge movie to sell - they should be mindful of optics and the impact that has a marketing. LEts be honest - this movie is riding on Alicia's shoulders. If it's a success it launches her to a new level. To make it a success, they want her to be liked by large audiences,and the image that she conveys, and in turn her husband since she's associated strongly with him, matters.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I got all excited thinking we had new pictures, lol, but I see we are having the same old and tired BS convo. What a downer.


Sorry. I should have known better. Won’t make that mistake again. What a load of drivel. Here’s a gif to make up for it.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Shocking eh? And of course it was him who ordered the bodyguards, not Warner Bros, he’s got a track record for it.


Lol of course it was him. That was them in disguise at the Samba Bar, not real customers. So well camouflaged in the lift video you couldn’t even see them. Amazing.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I love it when you guys post pictures to avoid great points - espeically when Michael has no shirt on.  I kind of feel like it's my reward for making astute observations about him!


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> *It's really a mix of personal taste and a perception of  films based on RT scores,films that in some cases (TAU,for example) *people have not even watched. Putting aside the performances that were generally praised, TLBO actually got many positive reviews (from a lot of European publications too). It would have benefited from a longer running time and I would have liked to see more about Isabel's relationship with the child. Some parts feel rushed,in my opinion,even if overall I liked it.
> Anyway,I'm glad when  this performance in particular is highlighted (among his recent works) because it's probably his most "empathetic" performance.  Alicia was aso  pretty great,playing a character that would have been loathsome in the hands of a lesser actress.
> While it's true that intensity is his trade mark,I also agree with a tweet I recently read that he's even better when he plays a more downplayed/restrained sensuality.* And I actually tend to enjoy more the performances that focus on his charming side or that have a lighter touch. His performance in TAU has some of these qualities,for example.* Sadly,with the exception of Alien that is more mainstream,his work in films like TAU,TLBO and Song to Song (I've yet to see it but I've read very positive things) is being overlooked.



I recently watched TAU again. I really like the film. Frankly, more than I thought I would. It's one of the films I probably would've missed if not for Michael. And I loved his portrayal of Chad. I think it's such a layered, multifaceted, and at times, heartbreaking performance.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I recently watched TAU again. I really like the film. Frankly, more than I thought I would. It's one of the films I probably would've missed if not for Michael. And I loved his portrayal of Chad. I think it's such a layered, multifaceted, and at times, heartbreaking performance.



Same here; Michael’s performance also highlighted Chad’s vulnerability leading to a poignancy that I think very few actors could have achieved.


----------



## eserei27

Late to the conversation here, but I agree with some of the frustrations here concerning reviews. I especially dislike Rotten Tomatoes because so many people use it when deciding if a movie is worth their time without even understanding what the score even means. Movie fans might understand that a score of 60% means that 60% of reviewers gave it positive reviews (maybe even glowing reviews) and 40% gave it negative reviews; it doesn’t mean the movie gets a grade of D, thereby not making it worth your time. 

I also get frustrated with the way reviews, and especially review headlines, are written. You either see that a film is “the best film of our generation” or “this film will change your life” or you see “this is a heaping pile of garbage that should never have been made and everyone involved should never work again.” It’s all clickbait. You never see a balanced review anymore, discussing a films assests and faults. 

As far as box office goes, I don’t think that’s confined to the movie business. Unfortunately, money talks and no one is going to keep pumping money into actors/ directors/ projects that don’t sale. That’s why it’s important that actors like Michael be involved with both indie and blockbuster movies. As he’s said in the past, the blockbusters are what allow him to do the indies. If a film company knows you’re going to make them big money as a superhero (or another type of blockbuster film) then they’ll be more likely to allow you to make the kind of movies you might be more passionate about. I’m hoping Michael has success, both financially and critically, in the coming years.


----------



## pearlyqueen

A couple more fan pics from the past weekend:








The comment by the second poster was so long that I had to take a separate screenshot - it’s clear Michael really made her weekend - what a kind, lovely, down to earth man he is!


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> Late to the conversation here, but I agree with some of the frustrations here concerning reviews. *I especially dislike Rotten Tomatoes because so many people use it when deciding if a movie is worth their time without even understanding what the score even means. Movie fans might understand that a score of 60% means that 60% of reviewers gave it positive reviews (maybe even glowing reviews) and 40% gave it negative reviews; it doesn’t mean the movie gets a grade of D, thereby not making it worth your time. *
> 
> *I also get frustrated with the way reviews, and especially review headlines, are written. You either see that a film is “the best film of our generation” or “this film will change your life” or you see “this is a heaping pile of garbage that should never have been made and everyone involved should never work again.” It’s all clickbait. You never see a balanced review anymore, discussing a films assests and faults. *
> 
> As far as box office goes, I don’t think that’s confined to the movie business. Unfortunately, money talks and no one is going to keep pumping money into actors/ directors/ projects that don’t sale. That’s why it’s important that actors like Michael be involved with both indie and blockbuster movies. As he’s said in the past, the blockbusters are what allow him to do the indies. If a film company knows you’re going to make them big money as a superhero (or another type of blockbuster film) then they’ll be more likely to allow you to make the kind of movies you might be more passionate about. I’m hoping Michael has success, both financially and critically, in the coming years.



ITA. Very good points. I've gone to see films that critics promised would "change my life" and left the theater bored and disappointed. I've also seen films that were on many "Top Ten Worst Films" of the year and left the theater feeling like I got my moneys worth. Sometimes a film was so over-hyped I couldn't help but feel underwhelmed when it didn't meet the great expectations promised.  I also think sometimes critics make their reviews more about them than the films and there's always this competition for best catch phrase to describe the film, click bait like you said.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> A couple more fan pics from the past weekend:
> 
> View attachment 3906258
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906259
> View attachment 3906260
> 
> 
> The comment by the second poster was so long that I had to take a separate screenshot - it’s clear Michael really made her weekend - what a kind, lovely, down to earth man he is!



Aww, that's so sweet.  He really made her day!  Michael rarely disappoints fans. Even the times he says no to a pic, folks say he still shook their hand and was friendly.  Actors will do selfies and autographs at their premiers and other public events but Michael handles fan encounters graciously even when "off the clock".


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Hackensack

I'm having a terrible time linking this article, but its on indiewire.com by David Ehrlich about Michael's performance in Alien Covenant:
http://indiewire.com
I think this is just a link to the site.


----------



## Hackensack

Here's the article:

*‘Alien: Covenant’ Star Michael Fassbender Delivered Two of the Year’s Best Performances in the Same Movie*
*Fassbender gave the best performances in a blockbuster since "The Dark Knight," establishing David as a dark new hero in the process.*



David Ehrlich

11 mins ago

@davidehrlich










“Alien: Covenant”




It’s easy to understand why Michael Fassbender hasn’t been floated as a potential Best Actor nominee for his work in “Alien: Covenant.” For one thing, the Oscars seldom acknowledge the fact that great acting can sometimes be found in massive summer tentpoles, even ones that underwhelm at the box office. For another, it would prove difficult to honor Fassbender’s work without splitting the vote or committing some kind of category fraud, as the guy plays two different roles in the film, improbably delivering both of the most brilliant performances in any blockbuster since “The Dark Knight.”

Also, it’s worth remembering that — in the long and illustrious history of the Academy Awards — no one has ever won for playing two androids who make out with each other on a remote alien planet during the middle of a slow-motion genocide. You can google that to confirm.





But while Fassbender’s remarkable double turn might be a bit too strange for the accolades it deserves, the impact of these twin portrayals will reverberate in all directions for years to come. In fact, it wouldn’t be overstating the case to say that the nuance and conviction of his performances in this film refocus Ridley Scott’s ongoing prequel series, justify its existence, and fascinatingly complicate the sci-fi masterpiece that first launched this franchise into orbit. A Best Actor trophy wouldn’t be sufficient for what Fassbender accomplishes here.

“Prometheus,” which returned Scott to the “Alien” saga after several decades away, is a very convoluted film that hinges on a series of very simple questions: What if the great concern about meeting one’s maker isn’t that God might be disappointed with us, but rather that we might be disappointed with God? What if the story of our existence isn’t the ultimate mystery, but rather an anecdote so banal that we’ve been in denial about it since the beginning? What if something made us just to see if it could, and what if we are unmade in the process of learning that we can, too?

It’s heady stuff for a summer blockbuster about a bunch of scientists dying horrible deaths on a distant planet, but “Prometheus” — per its title — ultimately reveals itself to be a tortured creation myth in the guise of an event movie; it’s survival-horror in the truest sense of the term. And while this strange chimera is too awed and all over the place to match the experiential terror of the saga that inspired it, “Prometheus” is optimized for a more existential kind of dread. The reasons for that approach were initially unclear, but last May’s “Alien: Covenant” shines some light on one of the darkest stories that Hollywood has ever dared to tell.

An unflinchingly nihilistic ordeal beamed from the deepest nether regions of space, “Covenant” reveals that the underlying purpose of Ridley Scott’s prequel series isn’t to flesh out the film universe he first pioneered some 40 years ago, but rather to flip it upside down. If the central narrative question of the original “Alien” movies was: “Will Ripley live?” The central narrative question of the new ones is essentially: “Should Ripley live?” And the answer is a hard “not necessarily.” The answer… is David.


David, the homicidal android played by Michael Fassbender, is the true hero of these movies. That’s not a moral declaration — although “Prometheus” and “Covenant” both make a convincing case that the killer robot is in the right — so much as a structural one; David is the protagonist, and this is his story. Its through his unblinking eyes that we see Elizabeth Shaw’s expedition to the nightmare world of LV-223, and it’s by his hand that things get totally FUBAR. Despite his strict programming, David emerges as the most complex figure in all of “Prometheus,” the lonely machine living through a Greek tragedy in which he meets his father, watches him die a feeble death, and effectively becomes the title character of this new creation myth. It’s no wonder that “Covenant” opens on an extreme close-up of David’s pupil during a flashback sequence from his first moments of consciousness, when he learned that life is what you make of it. Or with it.





Michael Fassbender Admits ‘Assassin’s Creed’ ‘Took Itself Too Seriously’ — Watch
There are any number of movies about mad scientist types who decide that humans have served their purpose and must step out of the way, but rarely do those movies cast the mad scientist as the hero, and even more rarely do they allow him to win. “Covenant,” on the other hand, sides with David every step of the way. Inheriting (or hijacking) an ark full of animals bound two-by-two, he becomes their shepherd, a father for a ship whose Mother is already pregnant with possibilities.

Forget the square-jawed hero with his religious convictions, or the plucky female pilot whose delusional fantasy for a new world is fatally rooted in the one she’s left behind — David is the future, and his desire to play God is no different or more devious than that of the Engineers who created us.

“Covenant” was a huge gamble for a major summer tentpole, and it didn’t quite pay out at the box office. But if we learned anything in 2017, it’s that Ridley Scott doesn’t give a ****. Replacing Kevin Spacey with Christopher Plummer a month before a film’s release date? No problem. Using a built-in fanbase to justify a nine-figure ode to nihilism? Hell yeah. That cigar-chomping maniac will do whatever he damn well pleases so long as he thinks he can pull it off.

And thanks to his leading man, he knew that he could — with “Prometheus” lingering in the air like an unfinished thought, he might have felt that he had to. Scott owed it to the fans, he owed it to the franchise, and he owed it to Michael Fassbender.


The “Alien” saga, in all of its permutations, has always been stretched between the opposing forces of wonder and despair. The genius of Fassbender’s performance(s) is that he somehow manages to bridge that divide, queasily distilling those two feelings into one. “Covenant” doubles down on the golem-like emptiness he displayed in “Prometheus,” inviting Fassbender to serve as both sides of a Socratic debate about the fundamental nature of life in the universe.

Part 1


----------



## Hackensack

Part 2:  
The actor first appears as Walter, a servile android whose perfection severely limits his potential. Fassbender knows that audiences have learned not to trust the skinjobs in these films, and he uses that suspicion to his advantage. He plays Walter as a machine who’s discomfortingly comfortable with his purpose, a happy tool who lacks any sense of ego. Nevertheless, there’s something sinister about Fassbender’s stillness, the performer using his intimidating physique to exude a dormant strength; Walter doesn’t attack his crew, but we never forget that he could kill them without breaking a sweat (or that he doesn’t sweat at all). He’s a nice piece of technology, built to be used, but his neutered masculinity creates a discordant sense of doubt. Every hint of curiosity becomes a serious cause for concern. He’s part iPod and part Hannibal Lecter — no actor has ever created such an uncanny valley without the help of special effects. It’s a performance that makes this movie scary even when it’s just staring into space.

And then there’s David, lord of his own necropolis, happier to reign in hell than to serve in heaven. Perfectly calibrated for the doom and gloom of 2017, Fassbender’s original android is busy playing God on a planet full of monsters. He’s got a lot of horrifying children, but it isn’t until Walter arrives that David gets to meet his one true son.


The best and most beguiling stretch of the film is when Michael Fassbender gets to act against the rare screen partner who can match his talent: Michael Fassbender. His performances as David and Walter are each compelling on their own, but in concert together they harmonize into something more. For one thing, the contrast between the two models allows you to appreciate just how different they really are. It’s not just that Walter speaks in a husky voice with an American accent, while David — briefly rocking a blond haircut that makes him look like the Jesus of Malibu — talks in a formal version of Fassbender’s natural drawl. It’s also in their eyes, and how David’s flitter around like they’re looking for something. It’s in Walter’s stiffness, and how David’s slight hunch betrays his violent fallibility. David gulps when Walter reminds him that he was more human than human, whereas Walter doesn’t even recognize that emotion is a different kind of data.

Every moment between them is strange and hypnotic, whether David is teaching Walter how to play the recorder or kissing him on the lips before he goes in for the kill. David hoped that Walter would understand “the lonely perfection of his dreams,” but he doesn’t seem disappointed that he can’t. On the contrary, Walter has already given David so much, confirming for him that symphonies weren’t written just to be replicated, but also to inspire newsymphonies. Walter confirms for David that creation is what makes him feel alive — that creation might even be what defines being alive. And, as David once told Elizabeth Shaw: “Sometimes to create, one must first destroy.”

The scenes where Fassbender squares off against himself are a conversation between an id and its super-ego, an artist and his self-portrait (a third act switcheroo invites the actor to divine a middle ground between those disparate modes). David has an ego, he has a sense of pride, and he recognizes that it’s only possible to create something truly beautiful if you allow it to be greater than yourself. “No one will ever love you like I do,” he tells Walter right before he stabs him in the gut, and he means every word.

The dynamic between the dueling Fassbenders grows so rich with existential anxiety that it eventually reduces the Xenomorphs to an afterthought, rendering one of cinema’s most iconic monsters second fiddle in their own movie. And yet, thanks to David’s palpable enthusiasm for his hideous creations, “Covenant” marks the first time in the collective “Alien” franchise that these slimy beasts almost seem beautiful.

Sign Up: Stay on top of the latest breaking film and TV news! Sign up for our Email Newsletters here.

THI


----------



## eserei27

thank you for posting that! an interesting read, and I very much agree with the author. I was never a big Alien fan, but I really liked Prometheus (I think it's a way better film that it gets credit for) and Alien: Covenant because of the direction Ridley decided to go with the androids and with the creation myth. I think it's fascinating. That David on Walter scene could very easily have been super hokey, but in Michael's hands it's such a poignant, important moment.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

I don’t think this has been posted yet. Michael and Alicia at a pizza place on Monday.


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> thank you for posting that! an interesting read, and I very much agree with the author. I was never a big Alien fan, but I really liked Prometheus (I think it's a way better film that it gets credit for) and Alien: Covenant because of the direction Ridley decided to go with the androids and with the creation myth. I think it's fascinating. That David on Walter scene could very easily have been super hokey, but in Michael's hands it's such a poignant, important moment.



ITA. 

_"But while Fassbender’s remarkable double turn might be a bit too strange for the accolades it deserves, the impact of these twin portrayals will reverberate in all directions for years to come. In fact, it wouldn’t be overstating the case to say that the nuance and conviction of his performances in this film refocus Ridley Scott’s ongoing prequel series, justify its existence, and fascinatingly complicate the sci-fi masterpiece that first launched this franchise into orbit. A Best Actor trophy wouldn’t be sufficient for what Fassbender accomplishes here."_

Nice to see such appreciation for Michael's talent especially since Alien Covenant isn't typical awards bait. There's a lot of high praise for Michael in this article and it's very much deserved.

LOL at this....

_"Also, it’s worth remembering that — in the long and illustrious history of the Academy Awards — no one has ever won for playing two androids who make out with each other on a remote alien planet during the middle of a slow-motion genocide. You can google that to confirm."   _


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> I don’t think this has been posted yet. Michael and Alicia at a pizza place on Monday.




I hadn't seen this one yet. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hackensack

Merger of Fox movies and Disney.
This lengthy article is mostly about the difficulty of merging the executive staffs (and people at Fox who are likely to leave) but it puts the X-Men franchise under Disney's control.  They will likely reboot, so Dark Phoenix may be the last time we see Michael as Magneto.
http://deadline.com/2017/12/disney-fox-merger-deal-done-hollywood-media-1202219012/

ETA: Come to think of it, this could also affect the Alien future; Disney doesn't do R-rated films.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> I don’t think this has been posted yet. Michael and Alicia at a pizza place on Monday.



Clearly the man loves his pizza. I wonder if at this point when his plane lands in a new town if his phone doesn't pop up automatically with a listing of the best pizza places.



Hackensack said:


> Merger of Fox movies and Disney.
> This lengthy article is mostly about the difficulty of merging the executive staffs (and people at Fox who are likely to leave) but it puts the X-Men franchise under Disney's control.  They will likely reboot, so Dark Phoenix may be the last time we see Michael as Magneto.
> http://deadline.com/2017/12/disney-fox-merger-deal-done-hollywood-media-1202219012/
> 
> ETA: Come to think of it, this could also affect the Alien future; Disney doesn't do R-rated films.


Disney itself doesn't do R Rated films, but they have other studio names they produce under that do.  Touchstone was the first studio moniker they used to release Ruthless People as an R rated film.


----------



## eserei27

I'm bummed out about Disney's acquisition of Fox on multiple levels. First of all, I'm a big X-Men fan (even before Michael was cast as Magneto) and I have real concerns about how they're going to be integrated into the Marvel Cinematic Universe. MCU movies are good, but so formulaic. You always know what's going to happen, that there will be a few jokes along the way, and that the good guys triumph. And the MCU can't get a villain right (with the possible exception of Loki) to save their lives, and I happen to have a special penchant for villains. Plus, there are already too many characters in the MCU to do them justice in group movies. I feel like the X-Men would just get pushed aside. I'm also concerned about recasting/ rebooting the X-men. The current cast is great, and while I understand that Michael was not going to be Magneto forever, I'd hate for one of my favorite characters of all time to be played by a lesser actor. In addition, I think Michael enjoys making the X-Men films. He likes the cast, and has had very positive things to say about the passion of X-Men fans. So that's disheartening 

On the subject of R-rated movies, Disney would be stupid not to continue Deadpool as an R-rated movie. Disney is many things, but stupid isn't one of them, so I think they'll find a way to embrace the R-rated superhero movie, at least where Deadpool is concerned. 

My biggest concern about this merger is the monopoly that is being created by Disney. Where does that leave creativity and fresh ideas?


----------



## Allie28

*Before Hollywood Ruins Them: 16 Sci-Fi And Supernatural Scripts On The 2017 Black List
*
_"Franklin Leonard and Dino Simone have released this year’s Black List, a collection of “most liked” (not “best of”) unproduced screenplays as voted on by over 275 film executives who could choose up to 10 scripts each. 76 scripts made the cut this year by receiving 6 votes or more._

_This year’s first place script with 68 votes is Ruin, which already has Gal Gadot (Wonder Woman) and director Justin Kurzel attached. It’s about an ex-Nazi captain trying to atone by killing other Nazis after WWII ends. Considering Kurzel is directing, we have to wonder if Michael Fassbender’s going to play the lead."_

Just speculation on the writer's part but it's the first bit of news we've had about a possible new role in awhile.

http://uproxx.com/hitfix/2017-black-list-sci-fi/


----------



## mollie12

I honestly don't understand why they're assuming it would be MF.

And quite frankly, I hope those two take a break from each other.   Kurzel can't direct MF.


----------



## Selayang430

I seriously hope that MF won’t work with Kurzel again at least in near future and definitely NOT in any commercial movies.


----------



## Hackensack

This article states that both Michael and Jennifer Lawrence signed for only one picture (Dark Phoenix)--so that probably means the end of Michael as Magneto.  I don't like those movies, but he is very good as Magneto, even if he only gets a few minutes in each film.  Too bad.
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/x-men-fantastic-four-flux-fox-disney-deal-1067672


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> This article states that both Michael and Jennifer Lawrence signed for only one picture (Dark Phoenix)--so that probably means the end of Michael as Magneto.  I don't like those movies, but he is very good as Magneto, even if he only gets a few minutes in each film.  Too bad.
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/x-men-fantastic-four-flux-fox-disney-deal-1067672



I don’t think I agree with your interpretation that the one picture deal means the end of Michael as Magneto. After all, he and Jennifer (and James and Nicholas) had completed three picture deals after the first three they did, and still returned for another. I think they both just had the power they didn’t have when they signed for First Class to say they’d commit to only one, and doing so protects them from being forced to make another if it’s a terrible script, bad director, etc. 
There’s been talk for a long time about how rich the Magneto story would be for a stand-alone picture. If they developed one with a really great script, I could see Michael signing on for that. By only signing for one picture, he has the luxury to make the choice instead of being stuck with the unknown.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> I don’t think I agree with your interpretation that the one picture deal means the end of Michael as Magneto. After all, he and Jennifer (and James and Nicholas) had completed three picture deals after the first three they did, and still returned for another. I think they both just had the power they didn’t have when they signed for First Class to say they’d commit to only one, and doing so protects them from being forced to make another if it’s a terrible script, bad director, etc.
> There’s been talk for a long time about how rich the Magneto story would be for a stand-alone picture. If they developed one with a really great script, I could see Michael signing on for that. By only signing for one picture, he has the luxury to make the choice instead of being stuck with the unknown.


I like this interpretation better than my own, for sure.


----------



## eserei27

Before Michael officially signed on for Dark Phoenix, I had a really good feeling that he’d do it. Mostly because he seems to really enjoy the cast and the passionate X-Men fan base. As far as another X-Men movie? I’m not so sure. That might just be my own disappointment over this Fox/ Disney deal though. I love the X-Men, in particular Magneto. I don’t want to see them get the same formulaic treatment that all the other Marvel movies get. If that’s what they want to do with my Mutants, maybe it would be better if Michael moves on.


----------



## eserei27

Michael was nominated for best supporting actor (though I’d argue he was actually the kead] by the Las Vegas Film Critics Society for his role in Alien:Covenant.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Michael was nominated for best supporting actor (though I’d argue he was actually the kead] by the Las Vegas Film Critics Society for his role in Alien:Covenant.



I would also say he was the lead--who was, if he wasn't?  I think the uncertainty of it shows how little Fox is promoting this for anything--the studio usually sorts that out.  I think they seem to be promoting that other Ridley film, _All the Money in the World._  And while that will likely be good, I suspect it won't be great, as A:C was.
Anyway, thanks to Colin Biggs for caring!


----------



## Allie28

I don't remember seeing this pic before.     
Thanks to Fassbender_Way and http://www.michaelfassbender.org/weeklymagazineparttwo.html


----------



## Just Askin

*As it’s quiet..*
**


----------



## baewatch

In the midst of Christmas shopping today I saw this ray of light at eye level


----------



## eserei27

baewatch said:


> In the midst of Christmas shopping today I saw this ray of light at eye level



Nice! I usually make my own calendar on Shutterfly every year. That way I can make a combined Zachary Quinto/ Michael Fassbender calendar. Also, I can choose pictures that are a little racier than you might find on a store calendar


----------



## baewatch

eserei27 said:


> Nice! I usually make my own calendar on Shutterfly every year. That way I can make a combined Zachary Quinto/ Michael Fassbender calendar. Also, I can choose pictures that are a little racier than you might find on a store calendar


 Haha that's a great idea!


----------



## Just Askin

Sorry, nothing new. Just had to share this. This is one of the best I’ve seen. No one can ever get his eyes but they nailed it


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yes, that’s a great likeness, they got the eyes, but the lips are wrong imo. Overall, it’s really good.


----------



## Morgane

^Yes,the eyes in particular are very well done. 




Allie28 said:


> I don't remember seeing this pic before.
> Thanks to Fassbender_Way and http://www.michaelfassbender.org/weeklymagazineparttwo.html


 I also like these othere two pics from the Modern Weekly photoshoot:


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Here's the article:
> 
> Covenant” was a huge gamble for a major summer tentpole, and it didn’t quite pay out at the box office. But if we learned anything in 2017, it’s that Ridley Scott doesn’t give a ****. Replacing Kevin Spacey with Christopher Plummer a month before a film’s release date? No problem. Using a built-in fanbase to justify a nine-figure ode to nihilism? Hell yeah. *That cigar-chomping maniac will do whatever he damn well pleases so long as he thinks he can pull it off.*
> And thanks to his leading man, he knew that he could — with “Prometheus” lingering in the air like an unfinished thought, he might have felt that he had to. Scott owed it to the fans, he owed it to the franchise, and he owed it to Michael Fassbender.
> Part 1


It's true that it's stuck between modes,but I like that he was able to make,in some ways,the  film he really wanted to do,despite pressure to make a more traditional Alien film. And this is probably the bleakest blockbuster I've ever seen.



> _In fact, it wouldn’t be overstating the case to say that the nuance and conviction of his performances in this film refocus Ridley Scott’s ongoing prequel series, justify its existence, and fascinatingly complicate the sci-fi masterpiece that first launched this franchise into orbit. _


I couldn't agree more.  I've also noticed this was one of the most common reactions even from those who were underwhelmed or didn't like the film.

I don't know exactly when he was interviewed but Scott is talking again about the sequel:


> What's next ahead of you? Is it the third _Alien_ prequel?
> 
> That's in the works. My next film is one about the cartel.
> 
> I was a big fan of _Alien: Covenant_. I feel it was one of the more misunderstood films of the year.
> 
> Yeah, I think it was pretty good. It should have been much bigger, right? I was amazed, actually. It should have done better. It did fine, but it should have done way better. It was a good front path to the next phase. We're trying to pull away from the beast and go somewhere else with the story. There's a plan.


https://www.gq.com/story/ridley-scott-loves-the-stress-of-filmmaking



Indiewire has him among the best performances:


> Accurately identifying David as the dark, imperfectly coded soul of this new saga, “Alien: Covenant” doubles down on the most brilliant male performance any blockbuster has seen since Heath Ledger in “The Dark Knight,” inviting Michael Fassbender to play two different androids and serve as both sides of a probing conversation about the fundamental nature of life in the universe. As the servile, golem-like Walter, Fassbender is disquietingly empty. As the ambitious, homicidal David, he’s terrifying and strangely sympathetic. Two of the year’s best turns squeezed into the same film, the dueling Fassbenders are so rich with existential terror that they reduce the Xenomorphs to an obnoxious afterthought, rendering one of cinema’s most iconic monsters second fiddle in their own movie.


http://www.indiewire.com/2017/12/best-actors-male-performances-movies-2017-1201907153/




Hackensack said:


> This article states that both Michael and Jennifer Lawrence signed for only one picture (Dark Phoenix)--so that probably means the end of Michael as Magneto.  I don't like those movies, but he is very good as Magneto, even if he only gets a few minutes in each film.  Too bad.
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/x-men-fantastic-four-flux-fox-disney-deal-1067672





> Also, Marvel head Kevin Feige has said he has 22 more movies planned to start rolling out over the next decade as Phase 4 of the MCU begins.


 I wonder if we'll ever reach a saturation point.. And I agree about the formulaic treatment.
I think Dark Phoenix was always going to be a sort of conclusion of this current phase. The XMen universe is a big universe itself,so I don't know how they will fit in the MCU.  Anyway,I doubt we'll read some real news (and not just speculation) soon.


----------



## Hackensack

One of the more eccentric year-end "best" lists:

*". Song to Song*
A string of perfect moments (thinking about right now: the kazoo sounds of Ryan Gosling and Michael Fassbender at the table morph into monkey howls as Fassbender chases Rooney Mara to the sounds of seagull above them on the beach). Silly and old-person youthful, biblical and freewheeling and something of an arthouse playlist, a panoramic view of Terrence Malick’s obsessions and delights, sprawling with Malick’s strongest storytelling yet (amazingly, this film feels like it could be edited in any order, and that this is, essentially, the best possible edit), an unabashedly graceful ode to the foolish pursuit of freedom above all else. Above all, it’s about how much Malick loves Patti Smith. It’s really sweet."

http://www.silverscreenbeat.com/sam-mauro-top-10-movies-2017/8228


----------



## eserei27

Interesting tweet... 


Odd that she would post about it at all if Michael asked her to wait a week to post pictures. It’s  like when people tell you they have a big secret, make you all curious, and then refuse to tell you what it is.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Interesting tweet...
> 
> 
> Odd that she would post about it at all if Michael asked her to wait a week to post pictures. It’s  like when people tell you they have a big secret, make you all curious, and then refuse to tell you what it is.




She posted last night about meeting them and then deleted the tweet for some reason; now she’s tweeted about it again... time will tell if she’s telling the truth I guess!


----------



## readingnook

eserei27 said:


> Interesting tweet...
> 
> 
> Odd that she would post about it at all if Michael asked her to wait a week to post pictures. It’s  like when people tell you they have a big secret, make you all curious, and then refuse to tell you what it is.





I don't think it's that odd, I think she's excited to at least share that she met him/them (I would be too) and she still gets to keep her word about keeping the location private.  For a week at least.  It is exactly what you said:  that she wanted to say she met them, get people all excited, but then she can't share anything because she promised Michael, which is also pretty cool to have that interaction.  I hope you update us when she posts!


----------



## Hackensack

readingnook said:


> I don't think it's that odd, I think she's excited to at least share that she met him/them (I would be too) and she still gets to keep her word about keeping the location private.  For a week at least.  It is exactly what you said:  that she wanted to say she met them, get people all excited, but then she can't share anything because she promised Michael, which is also pretty cool to have that interaction.  I hope you update us when she posts!


Agreed.  I realize we have to wait to the end of the month, but it seems a good compromise--they get privacy and we eventually get pictures!


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> Interesting tweet...
> 
> 
> Odd that she would post about it at all if Michael asked her to wait a week to post pictures. *It’s  like when people tell you they have a big secret, make you all curious, and then refuse to tell you what it is.*




 True,but I agree with readingnook that  she was probably just excited to tweet about it.


Boston Globe (Ty Burr) 20 under-the-radar performances:

"My choices for the year’s finest movies appear next week in this space — do you mind if I wait until the end of 2017 to pick the _best _of 2017? — but one thing that title-oriented round-up never lets me delve into as much as I’d like is performance. There can be great acting in so-so movies (and vice versa), while less-appreciated turns can get overshadowed by acclaim for a film’s stars.
The alphabetical list that follows lacks many of the names already jostling for nominations — Frances McDormand (“Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri”), Saoirse Ronan (“Lady Bird”), Gary Oldman (“Darkest Hour”), Timothée Chalamet (“Call Me By Your Name”) — and it regrettably fails to include some remarkable acting on television this year (*cough* Kyle McLachlan *cough*). Think of these, instead, as 20 under-the-radar performances that deserve to be more than blips on your screen."

*"Michael Fassbender, “Alien Covenant”*: Ridley Scott’s latest return to the storied sci-fi/horror franchise was a mixed bag, but Fassbender’s double-turn as two very different androids was a master class in the subtleties of technique."


http://www.indiewire.com/gallery/th...to-over-200-film-critics/#!27/dsc_2102-nef-2/


> *25. “SONG TO SONG”*
> “Song to Song” is as gorgeous and meandering as any recent Terrence Malick movie, but the way his wayward characters eventually arrive at a new beginning makes it feel all the more urgent and unique for his usual bag of tricks.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> I don't think it's that odd, I think she's excited to at least share that she met him/them (I would be too) and she still gets to keep her word about keeping the location private.  For a week at least.  It is exactly what you said:  that she wanted to say she met them, get people all excited, but then she can't share anything because she promised Michael, which is also pretty cool to have that interaction.  I hope you update us when she posts!


One of the men that posted a pic with Alicia last week in Brazil, (photo/autograph collector) had the pics for days before he posted. Waited until they left Brazil. Obviously respecting their privacy while still being a fan.


----------



## eserei27

New still from X-Men: Dark Phoenix (from Empire Magazine). My poor Erik!


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> New still from X-Men: Dark Phoenix (from Empire Magazine). My poor Erik!
> View attachment 3914166


So he's the one who dies?  Or are they putting this still out as a diversion, so we'll all assume he dies and then be surprised?


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> So he's the one who dies? Or are they putting this still out as a diversion, so we'll all assume he dies and then be surprised?


I’m leaning toward the latter. My money’s on Mystique to be the one who dies.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> I’m leaning toward the latter. My money’s on Mystique to be the one who dies.


I agree.  Massive diversion.  Prof X is in the gravesite photo, while Magneto, Beast (maybe), and Mystique aren't there.  This photo looks like a red herring.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Felices fiestas a todos


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

Happy Christmas!


----------



## eserei27

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Allie28

Wishing everyone here a Merry Christmas!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Merry Christmas [emoji319] 

No skill with gifs so here’s a video of Michael having a singalong with the Kaiser Chiefs to enjoy instead [emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## Selayang430

Merry Christmas and happy new year
When East meets West [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Hackensack

No skill with gifs either, but here's a throwback trailer!  Thanks to all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hackensack

Peripheral news about Michael here, involving screenplay by Hayley Squires:

"Last week she completed the first draft of her debut screenplay with Michael Fassbender’s production company, DMC. “It explores three generations of women who have incredible power and capabilities,” she says. “Were they born into an upper middle-class life, they’d probably be high-class lawyers and doctors, but their lives are steeped in criminality. It’s about them owning that and finding power through violence in a criminal world.”
https://inews.co.uk/culture/hayley-squires-miniaturist-i-didnt-just-want-scrubbing-floors-cockney/


----------



## eserei27

hmm...


----------



## mollie12

https://t.co/gou26MUlAw

His Song to Song performance listed as one of the best overlooked turns of the year.


----------



## eserei27

redacted


----------



## eserei27

source: mynameis_paty instagram


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> hmm...




Seems quite likely. They spent Christmas last year in Costa Rica, same part of the world.


----------



## pearlyqueen

maximo33 said:


> [QUOTE = "Just Askin, post: 31908208, membro: 583000"] Spiacente, niente di nuovo. Dovevo solo condividere questo. Questo è uno dei migliori che ho visto. Nessuno potrà mai avere i suoi occhi ma l'hanno inchiodato: Tup:
> [MEDIA = Instagram] Bc - 9hsgWW2 [/ MEDIA] [/ QUOTE]
> Sembra molto più vecchio della realtà.
> Non mi piace lo stile, la mano del designer.
> Mi dispiace è la mia opinione



Welcome to Purse Forum!

Can you please post in English? Thanks!


----------



## eserei27

#39
He'd be higher if I made the list.


----------



## pearlyqueen

maximo33 said:


> It looks much older than reality.
> I do not like style, the designer's hand.
> I'm sorry it's my opinion



Thanks.

What is it that you don’t like?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What is it that you don’t like?


I posted an artists drawing of Michael. I think it’s very good as  it really catches his eyes, my favourite thing.


----------



## baewatch

maximo33 said:


> It looks much older than reality.
> I do not like style, the designer's hand.
> I'm sorry it's my opinion




I'm weak from laughing.

Comment of 2017... congratulations!


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> I'm weak from laughing.
> 
> Comment of 2017... congratulations!


What??? Ok.


----------



## pearlyqueen

They are still in Mexico


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> They are still in Mexico
> 
> View attachment 3919513


Since they are in Mexico post in Spanish please.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Extract from the Purse Forum Community Rules 




https://www.purseblog.com/rules/


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> What??? Ok.


i thought it was a random comment until i realized it was about the painting. 
hahaha


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

Hope 2018 is off to a good start for everyone!  Here's a little something that might help....


----------



## eserei27

Don’t forget that The Snowman is available digitally today! I’m holding out for the hard copy on Jan. 16.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Don’t forget that The Snowman is available digitally today! I’m holding out for the hard copy on Jan. 16.



I've got it digitally!  I'm also getting the DVD to add to my MF collection.  I'm looking forward to the second watch.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think I'll buy the DVD of The Snowman eventually, but not right away when it's released. I'll wait for the price to drop. I loved that book so much and I think that the adaptation fell so short of the book. It wasn't just the problems they had with not getting to film everything - to me, they took out some of the most amazing parts of the book and changed them to make it easier to film.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> I think I'll buy the DVD of The Snowman eventually, but not right away when it's released. I'll wait for the price to drop. I loved that book so much and I think that the adaptation fell so short of the book. It wasn't just the problems they had with not getting to film everything - to me, they took out some of the most amazing parts of the book and changed them to make it easier to film.


It may be more suited to a limited series on HBO or Netflix than to a single film.  Nesbo's books have a lot of "plot" in them, and you also need time to develop the main and secondary characters, as well as to take advantage of the Norway scenery.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> It may be more suited to a limited series on HBO or Netflix than to a single film.  Nesbo's books have a lot of "plot" in them, and you also need time to develop the main and secondary characters, as well as to take advantage of the Norway scenery.



I agree with that completely.  I think that Big Little Lies really showed how much better many great books can be as a limited series as opposed to a movie. The Snowman would have been a smart one to take that same approach, knowing if it was a big success they had other books in the series they could have adapted for later seasons.


----------



## eserei27

The London Short Film Festival is coming up soon, and they're going to show Man on the Motorcycle. I know @Just Askin is going. anyone else?


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> The London Short Film Festival is coming up soon, and they're going to show Man on the Motorcycle. I know @Just Askin is going. anyone else?


Alas, marooned in snowbound eastern US!  I've actually never seen Man on the Motorcycle.


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> I've actually never seen Man on the Motorcycle.


I haven't seen it either! I've searched everywhere for it, but nothing 

Where abouts are you in the snowbound eastern US? I'm there myself (Ohio) and man is it cold!


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> I haven't seen it either! I've searched everywhere for it, but nothing
> 
> Where abouts are you in the snowbound eastern US? I'm there myself (Ohio) and man is it cold!


New York state!  And yes, it's cold!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> New York state!  And yes, it's cold!



I thought London was cold right now with a 48 degree F temperature, until I looked and saw NYC is 9 degrees!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Try Massachusetts... it’s even worse.


----------



## mollie12

pearlyqueen said:


> I thought London was cold right now with a 48 degree F temperature, until I looked and saw NYC is 9 degrees!


 
9 degrees is nothing. 

I walked out to -16 degree F temps this morning.


----------



## pearlyqueen

mollie12 said:


> 9 degrees is nothing.
> 
> I walked out to -16 degree F temps this morning.



Don’t think I could live anywhere that cold!

Clearly London is a heatwave in comparison!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> 9 degrees is nothing.
> 
> I walked out to -16 degree F temps this morning.


You must be up north in Canada? It’s 3 where I am today and -2 tomorrow. Brrrrrrr


----------



## Hackensack

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You must be up north in Canada? It’s 3 where I am today and -2 tomorrow. Brrrrrrr


What really matters is the wind chill.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> What really matters is the wind chill.


And I’m by the sea in the city aka a wind tunnel. Not fun.  I don’t know why I live here.


----------



## Just Askin

maximo33 said:


> I did not say it's bad. I do not like, they are two different things.
> Some like Caravaggio, someone likes Monet.
> I am a designer and I paint too.
> I've never drawn Fassbender.
> It seems to  wasted time and 'already' so beautiful in the picture.


Everyone entitled to their own opinion. I don’t think any art is ever wasted time, though. I just came across this kid on Insta and liked their stuff. No biggie


----------



## Just Askin

42.8f in Crouch End atm. I will stop moaning about the cold right now out of respect for You lady’s freezing your bits off ...


----------



## mollie12

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You must be up north in Canada? It’s 3 where I am today and -2 tomorrow. Brrrrrrr



Nope! Northern midwest US.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think the real question we all need to ask is - what is the weather where Michael is today?  Are his ears warm or cold?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> Nope! Northern midwest US.


Still brrrrrrrrr


----------



## lunadeagosto

Ups... here 14ªC, 57.2 F


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

lunadeagosto said:


> Ups... here 14ªC, 57.2 F


That’s practically a heatwave.


----------



## LibbyRuth

What do you think is the coldest temperature Michael has ever been outside in?  Do you think his toes or his fingers feel the cold more?


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Ups... here 14ªC, 57.2 F


Somethings are just unfair


----------



## Morgane

This video is funny:

And A:C is among Guadagnino's favorite films 
www.indiewire.com/2017/12/directors-best-movies-tv-2017-guillermo-del-toro-denis-villeneuve-luca-guadagnino-1201911679/amp/


----------



## eserei27

Glad Michael’s not going to be at the Golden Globes so that I don’t have to watch what is sure to be a snooze fest. 

I am however somewhat interested to see if anyone declines to wear black in support of Time’s Up.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Glad Michael’s not going to be at the Golden Globes so that I don’t have to watch what is sure to be a snooze fest.
> 
> I am however somewhat interested to see if anyone declines to wear black in support of Time’s Up.


I agree; I'm not watching it.  I figure I can catch up with the fashion on the tomandlorenzo website in a fraction of the time.


----------



## LibbyRuth

So far it’s worth watching. At Michelle Williams lead many of the stars have brought women activists and it’s kind of exciting to see them getting the attention and tell the stories of their work.


----------



## eserei27

I wonder what sequel he’s referring to. Dark Phoenix? I can’t think of any other sequel Michael’s been working on recently, unless he’s keeping us all in the dark.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I wonder what sequel he’s referring to. Dark Phoenix? I can’t think of any other sequel Michael’s been working on recently, unless he’s keeping us all in the dark.




Would have thought Dark Phoenix unlikely; Greg Pritchard was a contestant on Britain’s Got Talent a few years ago and is pursuing an operatic career. His work is mainly in Britain:

http://www.gregpritchard.co/m.gregpritchard.html


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Would have thought Dark Phoenix unlikely


Wonder what sequel he’s referring to then? As far as I know, the only film Michael’s worked on that hasn’t come out yet is Dark Phoenix. Maybe he’s referring to a future project?


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Wonder what sequel he’s referring to then? As far as I know, the only film Michael’s worked on that hasn’t come out yet is Dark Phoenix. Maybe he’s referring to a future project?



Could be... trying to think of a potential sequel that Michael would be the star of.... only Alien or Assassin’s Creed springs to mind.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Could be... trying to think of a potential sequel that Michael would be the star of.... only Alien or Assassin’s Creed springs to mind.


Philip Glass's Akhnaten was apparently used as the trailer music for a new Assassin's Creed game--so a bit of confusion maybe, or Ubisoft made this a game rather than a movie?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Philip Glass's Akhnaten was apparently used as the trailer music for a new Assassin's Creed game--so a bit of confusion maybe, or Ubisoft made this a game rather than a movie?




Hard to work out what he means. He’s clear it’s a “movie sequel” and that Michael is the main star. Also says he can’t spill which suggests it’s a project under wraps?


----------



## eserei27

Outtakes from the photo shoot Michael did in 2012 with L'Uomo Vogue



That second one is killing me!


----------



## pearlyqueen

After Brazil Michael and Alicia went first to Peru and then to Mexico. Michael was in Florida over the weekend and is now in L.A. where Alicia has been since the weekend.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> After Brazil Michael and Alicia went first to Peru and then to Mexico. Michael was in Florida over the weekend and is now in L.A. where Alicia has been since the weekend.


Was he in Daytona at the race track, I wonder?  I saw a tweet from someone who found out that he was in the same restaurant in Daytona (but didn't actually see him!)


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> After Brazil Michael and Alicia went first to Peru and then to Mexico. Michael was in Florida over the weekend and is now in L.A. where Alicia has been since the weekend.


What are the sources on that?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Was he in Daytona at the race track, I wonder?  I saw a tweet from someone who found out that he was in the same restaurant in Daytona (but didn't actually see him!)



Sent you a DM


----------



## LibbyRuth

Oh that's right!  I bet you know because he asked you to gather his mail and newspapers while he was away.  Gotcha!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Love this behind the scenes pic of Michael while filming Assassins Creed


----------



## JaneWT

eserei27 said:


> I wonder what sequel he’s referring to. Dark Phoenix? I can’t think of any other sequel Michael’s been working on recently, unless he’s keeping us all in the dark.



I agree with others that it must be the Assassin’s Creed sequel he’s referring to.  Probably the now never-to-be-made Assassin’s Creed sequel.  Hmph.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> Oh that's right!  I bet you know because he asked you to gather his mail and newspapers while he was away.  Gotcha!


Lol!  Well since they are neighbors...


----------



## eserei27

maximo33 said:


> And Michael ? in recent times Alicia is always photographed by herself.
> No news about him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931014


He's been spotted in Los Angeles


----------



## eserei27

hehehe i would feel the same way!


----------



## eserei27

Michael is featured in this video about the late Chris Cornell's "Keep the Promise" campaign to help refugee children. I know refugee aid is an issue that's important to Michael, and one he's spoken about and supported in the past.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> He's been spotted in Los Angeles






This news is old to us, lol


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> This news is old to us, lol


I realize this is not new information, and I’m aware that there have been sightings of him in L.A. (in fact, I just posted one from today). But @maximo33 asked about news of Michael, and as this is the most recent news I decided to share it. Perhaps she didn’t see your post previously?


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3931738
> 
> 
> This news is old to us, lol


I for one appreciated a sourced report. I find them more reliable than a random claim.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3931738
> 
> 
> This news is old to us, lol


I for one appreciated a sourced report. I find them more reliable than a random claim.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I realize this is not new information, and I’m aware that there have been sightings of him in L.A. (in fact, I just posted one from today). But @maximo33 asked about news of Michael, and as this is the most recent news I decided to share it. Perhaps she didn’t see your post previously?



Maybe she didn’t see my post, not to worry. I never post anything concrete unless I know it to be true!


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe she didn’t see my post, not to worry. I never post anything concrete unless I know it to be true!



Sources create credibility. It’s journalism 101.


----------



## NovemberWind

Hi, everybody I'm new here. I'm a big fan of Michael. I just wanna say any news or sight of him is welcome for me. Why is so hard to believe he can be in L.A.?
It seems logical to me he is accompanying his wife, as he did in Brazil. I wish we can get some pictures soon. I miss him.


----------



## eserei27

NovemberWind said:


> Hi, everybody I'm new here. I'm a big fan of Michael. I just wanna say any news or sight of him is welcome for me. Why is so hard to believe he can be in L.A.?
> It seems logical to me he is accompanying his wife, as he did in Brazil. I wish we can get some pictures soon. I miss him.



Welcome! Do I know you from Twitter? 

I hope his handsome face pops up soon. I miss him too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> Hi, everybody I'm new here. I'm a big fan of Michael. I just wanna say any news or sight of him is welcome for me. Why is so hard to believe he can be in L.A.?
> It seems logical to me he is accompanying his wife, as he did in Brazil. I wish we can get some pictures soon. I miss him.



Welcome again - this time to Michael’s thread.

No idea why it would be hard to believe Michael is in L.A. with his wife... As you say, in the past month he accompanied Alicia to Dubai and Brazil. Then they headed to Peru and Mexico together, I expect an extension of their honeymoon [emoji177]

Hopefully we will get new pics soon; Alicia is working in L.A. atm but will be in Sweden in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Michael is in Albuquerque, NM today.  I hear he's getting his fill of chile.  Yum!


----------



## NovemberWind

eserei27 said:


> Welcome! Do I know you from Twitter?
> 
> I hope his handsome face pops up soon. I miss him too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, Sara, we've talked
through twitter


----------



## eserei27

He finally surfaces!


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> He finally surfaces!




Still in California and go karting again!


----------



## Just Askin

*Can’t remember if I posted these on here already*


----------



## readingnook

Pretty room


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

xx


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

How was Man on a Motorcycle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Askin

Dinner with Alicia at Madeo Restaurant


----------



## Just Askin

*Ok...and breathe...*
*







*
*Src: as tagged*


----------



## eserei27

He looks annoyed. Hot as hell, but annoyed.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I kind of think is face has to be perfection in order to pull off that hair cut, and I'm just not feeling perfection from the face right now. I kind of think he looks good because it's been so long since we've seen him, and not because he's Counselor hot right now.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> He looks annoyed. Hot as hell, but annoyed.



I’d be annoyed too confronted by paps in my face at a restaurant.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> I’d be annoyed too confronted by paps in my face at a restaurant.



If that's what annoyed him, they should have chosen a different restaurant. There are a small handful of restaurants in LA where it's known the paparazzi camp out each night. If celebs want to be photographed, they go there. If they want to be left alone, they go to hundreds of other restaurants.
I think that even though Michael does not live in LA, he's aware of this. After all, last year around this time when they were dropping hints about casting for XMen Dark Phoenix, Michael had dinner with Simon Kinberg at this same restaurant. It was a very well-used opportunity to tell fans he was coming back, and was followed up shortly after that with James McAvoy posting a pic eating with Simon as well.
I'll go ahead and answer the "he should be allowed to eat where he wants" argument now - yes, he can. There is delicious Itallian food at other restaurants in LA that don't have the paps on the sidewalk. He could have gone to any one of those, and chose a restaurant known to be VERY pap friendly.


----------



## Hackensack

He looks really good, and so thin--no dad bod with him!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I really like his ring; it looks good on him!


----------



## eserei27

For what it's worth, I didn't try to speculate WHY he looks annoyed, and my comment had no sort of secret meaning in it. It's entirely possibly he wasn't annoyed at all, but the camera just caught him looking like that.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I really like his ring; it looks good on him!



Indeed it does! Being a married man suits him [emoji177]


----------



## baewatch

eserei27 said:


> He looks annoyed. Hot as hell, but annoyed.


hah yeah he looks totally p'd off. Wonder why


----------



## mchris55

Yes, it is so nice to see that post Old People's Kegger things appear to be moving along smoothly. I can feel the heat from here.... Oh wait, that's the central HEAT!!!
LMFAO!!!!
These two idiots go to a pap hornet's nest and can't even fake it. Oh MF, MF, MF....


----------



## scarlet555

mchris55 said:


> Yes, it is so nice to see that post Old People's Kegger things appear to be moving along smoothly. I can feel the heat from here.... Oh wait, that's the central HEAT!!!
> LMFAO!!!!
> *These two idiots go to a pap hornet's nest and can't even fake it*. Oh MF, MF, MF....



I am a bit surprised he isn't more chirpy...   he knew there would be paps!


----------



## JaneWT

I wish Michael was as far away from Hollywood as could possibly be, but it is still lovely to see those photos.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## mchris55

scarlet555 said:


> I am a bit surprised he isn't more chirpy...   he knew there would be paps!


Exactly, that's when you KNOW it is bad!! Unfortunately, he may have to do a re-do with a market correction. Probably one of those horrid videos, LOL!!! 
Oh, MF, MF, MF....


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> I wish Michael was as far away from Hollywood as could possibly be, but it is still lovely to see those photos.  Thanks for posting.



Personally I doubt he would be in Hollywood at all except to be with his wife; seems Alicia has work to do there.


----------



## NovemberWind

pearlyqueen said:


> I’d be annoyed too confronted by paps in my face at a restaurant.


I don't think he was annoyed due to the paparazzi. There are hundreds of pics and videos of Michael, even before he met Alicia, where he looks comfortable and even smiling at them. I think we'll never know the real reason why he looks so serious and annoying and maybe it's just the capture of the photo and he was fine, but here we are speculating again


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> I don't think he were annoyed due to the paparazzi. There are hundreds of pics and videos of Michael, even before he met Alicia, where he looks comfortable and even smiling at them. I think we'll never know the real reason why he looks so serious and annoying and maybe it's just the capture of the photo and he was fine, but here we are speculating again



Sometimes he smiles at them, sometimes he doesn’t; guess it depends what mood he’s in. That’s if he’s even annoyed in the first place... not smiling doesn’t mean he’s annoyed, just being impassive.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## NovemberWind

pearlyqueen said:


> Sometimes he smiles at them, sometimes he doesn’t; guess it depends what mood he’s in. That’s if he’s even annoyed in the first place... not smiling doesn’t mean he’s annoyed, just being impassive.


I don't think he was annoyed in the first place, I share your observation that's why I said we can speculate about he looks cause we werent there, so we'll never know the true. But he looks good, handsome as usual. I prefer him smiling though


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Maybe he’s one of those people that are cranky when they are hungry. That’s if he’s annoyed in the first place.


----------



## eserei27

All I said was he looked annoyed. That doesn't mean he was annoyed. People look all sorts of ways when their picture is captured, and it doesn't always reflect how they're feeling. I wasn't making any judgments or attacks on Michael based on that simple observation. Of course I don't think he needs to smile 24/7. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Maybe he’s one of those people that are cranky when they are hungry. That’s if he’s annoyed in the first place.


Why does not smiling like a Cheshire Cat mean you are annoyed? The way some of his fandoms mind sets are, I doubt they crack one genuine smile a week. I loved these pics today. He looks so bloody hot. The ring is only adding to it ...


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> All I said was he looked annoyed. That doesn't mean he was annoyed. People look all sorts of ways when their picture is captured, and it doesn't always reflect how they're feeling. I wasn't making any judgments or attacks on Michael based on that simple observation. Of course I don't think he needs to smile 24/7. That's ridiculous.


Unfortunately there are so many bad minded people across the internet, they will jump on the slightest thing offered. Makes them feel better about themselves, I suppose. I’ve read so much rubbish on social media today it really makes me wonder.  
Michael is looking so well. Really caught the sun too. 
I hope he’s racing next week.


----------



## NovemberWind

eserei27 said:


> All I said was he looked annoyed. That doesn't mean he was annoyed. People look all sorts of ways when their picture is captured, and it doesn't always reflect how they're feeling. I wasn't making any judgments or attacks on Michael based on that simple observation. Of course I don't think he needs to smile 24/7. That's ridiculous.


You're right, of course. But when Michael Fassbender smiles it seems everything is fine. Like I said I prefer him smiling.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> All I said was he looked annoyed. That doesn't mean he was annoyed. People look all sorts of ways when their picture is captured, and it doesn't always reflect how they're feeling. I wasn't making any judgments or attacks on Michael based on that simple observation. Of course I don't think he needs to smile 24/7. That's ridiculous.


Just to clarify, I haven’t made any comments directed at you. I was referring to people across Twitter mainly, speculating about what or who has made him unhappy.


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics! He looks good. 


mchris55 said:


> Yes, it is so nice to see that post Old People's Kegger things appear to be moving along smoothly. I can feel the heat from here.... Oh wait, that's the central HEAT!!!
> LMFAO!!!!
> These two idiots go to a pap hornet's nest and *can't even fake it.* Oh MF, MF, MF....


But if they were all smiles,that would be a _huge _pr stunt.. The two idiots know there're paps outside the restaurant (perfectly planned stunt) and they're acting for the them. I'm sure the reaction would be something along  those lines.. And isn't it strange that the two attention-seeking idiots are _ never _able to "fake it" and are constantly wasting opportunities? In the end,at least according to some pr-savvy people,their life is a PR stunt,a PR stunt involving families and  friends that has been lasting for three years.




NovemberWind said:


> You're right, of course. *But when Michael Fassbender smiles it seems everything is fine*. Like I said I prefer him smiling.


But not when  Alicia is around... You should know that when it happens, he's just putting on a show. He's contractually obligated.. 



Just Askin said:


> Unfortunately there are so many bad minded people across the internet, they will jump on the slightest thing offered. Makes them feel better about themselves, I suppose. *I’ve read so much rubbish on social media today it really makes me wonder.  *
> Michael is looking so well. Really caught the sun too.
> I hope he’s racing next week.


So,if they are papped and they try to keep a low profile (like the _rare _times they're papped) ,it's because they're fake, "someone" is blackmailing him,he can't stand her but he's stuck in this fake relationship (and marriage!) for some obscure resons..  but usually these theories don't explain while Alicia,who is the real famewhore of the couple,is not smiling for the paps either..
If they're photographed and  it looks like they're enjoying themselves,it's obviously a stunt,they're just proving (once again) how they're fake,how he's desperate for attention like her.  Even when there's some little instagram videos,taken by some random person, and they look genuinely happy (like when they where in Rio),we can be sure it's staged..  And if they're in the same city and someone sees them,it's just "Emma" planting sightings because they would never be together without staging some idiotic PR stunts (like  instagram/twitter fan pics ) or calling paps outside restaurants and hotels.
The truth is that whatever they do,there's _always_ a new excuse to suit the last theory that should explain why there're just _pretending_ to be a couple.
One day I'd be curious to know what is the _definitive _conspiracy theory. After three long years,now there's even the fake marriage..


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> Outtakes from the photo shoot Michael did in 2012 with L'Uomo Vogue
> 
> 
> 
> That second one is killing me!



That was was one of his best photoshoots.


I don't think this was posted. Michael B. Jordan talking with Empire:


> Jordan talked to Empire about his experience and according to CBM, he talks about the impact *Heath Ledger*’s legendary performance as the Joker and *Michael Fassbender*’s phenomenal Magneto helped influence him. He states:
> 
> “You see performances as an actor, and as a fan - you look at Heath Ledger’s performance, say, in The Dark Knight, and it’s like, “Wow”. I want to try to get something like that. You want Michael Fassbender’s Magneto. Just trying to find my place amongst those roles, and strive for that, even if I don’t make it”


----------



## eserei27

Posted on Chris Cornell’s official Instagram


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Just Askin

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-01-18/ferrari-corso-pilota-racetrack-driving-courses
Michael Fassbender, star of the X-Men movies and Steve Jobs, did it last year after an invitation from the company. “I had always had in the back of my head that at 40 I would take a break from acting and explore the racing world,” he told me recently, in between practice laps at Daytona. “It was just luck on my part to get this opportunity. I thought it was going to be go-karts.”
Although he didn’t have prior track experience, by the end of the course he took in 2016, Fassbender was posting the fastest laps in his class. Seven months later he entered his first race, and since then he’s competed almost every month. He’s even made the podium. “It was a baptism by fire—very intense,” Fassbender says. “The power of the 488 takes some adjustment. But I just tried to take my time. I was listening to the coach as much as possible.”

Sounds like his life is going according to his plans.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Going according to some plans. Of course, a little over a year ago he was saying he wanted to direct and thought he'd direct in the next couple of years. He seems to have backed off of that. Maybe plans are like hindsight, and if you revise them as your life goes along you can always say you've achieved them?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-01-18/ferrari-corso-pilota-racetrack-driving-courses
> Michael Fassbender, star of the X-Men movies and Steve Jobs, did it last year after an invitation from the company. “I had always had in the back of my head that at 40 I would take a break from acting and explore the racing world,” he told me recently, in between practice laps at Daytona. “It was just luck on my part to get this opportunity. I thought it was going to be go-karts.”
> Although he didn’t have prior track experience, by the end of the course he took in 2016, Fassbender was posting the fastest laps in his class. Seven months later he entered his first race, and since then he’s competed almost every month. He’s even made the podium. “It was a baptism by fire—very intense,” Fassbender says. “The power of the 488 takes some adjustment. But I just tried to take my time. I was listening to the coach as much as possible.”
> 
> Sounds like his life is going according to his plans.



Must be wonderful for Michael to be in a position now where he can make his dreams come true - hope he continues to act in the future - but just now he’s enjoying life to the full! [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Must be wonderful for Michael to be in a position now where he can make his dreams come true - hope he continues to act in the future - but just now he’s enjoying life to the full! [emoji3]


I really hope he hasn’t given up acting. He’s too good at it not to give us more lol. Maybe he’ll look to direct. I know he’s said that he’d like too. I think I’d like to see that.  Indies though.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I doubt he’s going to give up acting imo. I think he’s just slowing down and not accepting everything that comes his way.


----------



## NovemberWind

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I doubt he’s going to give up acting imo. I think he’s just slowing down and not accepting everything that comes his way.


I would like to share your optimism, but I feel Michael is more focused on other matters in his life right now. Reading his interviews lately, I feel that his passion for acting has been lost a bit, maybe he has tired of hearing he is "the best part" in a mediocre movie or maybe he just wants to dedicate himself fully to his new life as a husband and look for other goals.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

NovemberWind said:


> I would like to share your optimism, but I feel Michael is more focused on other matters in his life right now. Reading his interviews lately, I feel that his passion for acting has been lost a bit, maybe he has tired of hearing he is "the best part" in a mediocre movie or maybe he just wants to dedicate himself fully to his new life as a husband and look for other goals.


I think focusing on his personal life at this stage is a good thing, but I’m sure if a great opportunity comes by, he won’t say no. Also, I hope Michael doesn’t take his lack of box office too badly because no one really goes to the movies anymore, especially for the kind of movies he makes. And that’s okay because in the end, his career will stand the test of time for all the right reasons.


----------



## Hackensack

Lovely surprise this evening.  I've been watching the British drama "Trial and Retribution," and suddenly Michael is there playing a defense attorney (as we would say in the states--barrister?)
As for acting, I think he needed the break, but I hope it's over soon.


----------



## NovemberWind

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I think focusing on his personal life at this stage is a good thing, but I’m sure if a great opportunity comes by, he won’t say no. Also, I hope Michael doesn’t take his lack of box office too badly because no one really goes to the movies anymore, especially for the kind of movies he makes. And that’s okay because in the end, his career will stand the test of time for all the right reasons.



I know he has achieved a lot in such a short time as an actor. Believe me, here in my country he is well known as an stablish actor, for that if he wanted to  put an end to his acting career it would not hurt me so much, but I sincerely hope he will act again and his comeback will be to the level he deserves


----------



## LibbyRuth

I love Michael and would love to see him on many film sets soon and frequently. But at this point I think it’s a bit naive to force a narrative that he has made the choice to refocus away from acting. When you look at the progression of his comments on the subject over the past year and a half, he keeps changing the story. He started out saying he was taking time to focus on his production company. He was going to develop that Irish myths movie. Then he was taking a six month break to recharge his batteries and was looking to direct. Then, he enjoyed the six months off so much he decided to expand it. Then, he chose to take time off to race. 

If it were all his choices, I just don’t think he would have started with a story about focusing on producing, not to mention we would have seen hints of that sort of work. I think that as respected as he is, he’s not a guy getting a lot of offers right now. He hasn’t accepted the new reality enough to network and ask for work, or even audition. He will get there, and when he does he will get back on track. But I’m sorry ... I’m just not buying with a story that has changed that much that it’s all part of his plan and new priorities.


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> I would like to share your optimism, but I feel Michael is more focused on other matters in his life right now. Reading his interviews lately, I feel that his passion for acting has been lost a bit, maybe he has tired of hearing he is "the best part" in a mediocre movie or maybe he just wants to dedicate himself fully to his new life as a husband and look for other goals.



I think he’s kind of drifting atm regarding his career, weighing up where he wants to be in 5/10 years etc. The crazy schedule he was on for the past few years probably took more out of him than he acknowledged at the time, and it was only when he embarked on a long break that he realised just how much he’d been missing of “real” life. Not surprising he’s extended it especially when he got the chance to fulfil his childhood dream of racing Ferraris. 

It’s also clear his main focus now is his personal life; he’s a married man and his wife is his top priority, he probably hopes to start a family some time soon as well. 

But I think he will return to acting within the next year or so, just got a hunch!


----------



## Morgane

When he has talked about directing in the past,I think he was just talking about something he would like to explore (maybe),without any real plan.  And we don't know what he's doing with his production company in any case.
He has been involved with these Ferrari races at least since 2016,so it's obviously something he _wanted_  to do,not some kind of excuse..
I agree with C-M and Hackensack that he's just  slowing down and I totally believe him when he says that he needed a break because ,independently of what he's being offered,it's something that  he has been saying since 2014. And when he was supposed to take a break (after shooting TLBO),he shot other five movies back to back.. Also,he auditioned for Inside Llewyn Davis,for example. I doubt he thinks it's beneath him,if he wants a role.



maximo33 said:


> Excuse me, I did not understand.
> Is their marriage false?
> and what would it do?
> Just to get publicity .........
> *Really, I can not understand.*
> You can explain to me.
> Thank you


Don't ask me why,because yes,it doesn't make sense.. But apparently there're people in his fandom who are sure "it's fake" and for some obscure reasons now they're even pretending to be married..



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I think focusing on his personal life at this stage is a good thing, but I’m sure if a great opportunity comes by, he won’t say no. Also, I hope Michael doesn’t take his lack of box office too badly* because no one really goes to the movies anymore, *especially for the kind of movies he makes. And that’s okay because in the end, his career will stand the test of time for all the right reasons.


It really depends on many factors,but what is sure is that the so-called  "star power" is an obsolete concept. 
And sometimes even good WOM isn't enough.. For example,Assassin's Creed did slightly worse WW than Blade Runner 2049 but better outside the United States. And Blade Runner was supposed to be more "mainstream" in terms of target and it was actually well received.


----------



## Morgane

https://theguardian.com/film/2018/j...-that-deserve-more-awards-attention-this-year



> This year’s best film-saving performance by a supporting actor in a Ridley Scott blockbuster? No, not Christopher Plummer’s merely serviceable substitute turn as J Paul Getty in All the Money in the World, whatever Bafta and the Golden Globes would have us believe. Rather, it was Fassbender’s delicious twin turn as synthetic androids David and Walter – the former’s uncanny humanity already familiar from Prometheus, the latter a whole new lurid surprise – that gave the latest, unabashedly trashy but surprisingly likable Alien retread its eerie, nasty pulse. Generally a stern presence on screen, Fassbender has never leaned this playfully into richly cured ham: voters won’t stoop to such genre antics, but he deserves the nomination for his gleeful “don’t let the bedbugs bite” line reading alone.


----------



## LibbyRuth

He did a three day racing school in 2016, which is a far cry from racing. It just doesn’t make sense to me that if his plan all along was to take an acting break in 2017 to race that when promoting TAU in Fall of 2016, he was talking about a six month break that would have had him working again right after his birthday. He started out talking about acting again right around the time the racing season was starting. 

He’s charming and convincing. But if you take him at his word, he’s contradicting himself quite a bit.


----------



## Autumn2014

Hi everyone!  This is my first post but I've been lurking for awhile.  I haven't seen all of Michaels films and I'm still learning about him but I've liked what I've seen and learned so far!  I was recently visiting with my cousin and learned she's a fan too so we had a Michael Fassbender movie weekend which made us both even bigger fans.  It's nice having someone you can talk to who shares your interest so I decided to just go for it and join the conversation.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Autumn2014 said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first post but I've been lurking for awhile.  I haven't seen all of Michaels films and I'm still learning about him but I've liked what I've seen and learned so far!  I was recently visiting with my cousin and learned she's a fan too so we had a Michael Fassbender movie weekend which made us both even bigger fans.  It's nice having someone you can talk to who shares your interest so I decided to just go for it and join the conversation.



Welcome Autumn2014! Great you’ve joined and hope you enjoy the chat here [emoji3]


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Welcome Autumn2014! Great you’ve joined and hope you enjoy the chat here [emoji3]



Thank you!  I appreciate the info and new pics, stories that you and others have shared. I hope to enjoy the chat too!


----------



## Autumn2014

I think the effect of Michael taking a break on his fans is felt stronger because they were use-to him being in so many films the last few years. When I read his IMDb page it was really incredible to see how many films he had released between 2011-2017.  Most actors have one or two films a year. Michael released four or five films a year. I don't think he could have kept that pace up even if he wanted to.  Plus, he was younger and single and willing to have his career be his top priority. Priorities do change and people tend to take stock when they turn 40.  He got married and wanted to spend time somewhere other than a film set.  I think he'll soon be acting again.


----------



## NovemberWind

Autumn2014 said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first post but I've been lurking for awhile.  I haven't seen all of Michaels films and I'm still learning about him but I've liked what I've seen and learned so far!  I was recently visiting with my cousin and learned she's a fan too so we had a Michael Fassbender movie weekend which made us both even bigger fans.  It's nice having someone you can talk to who shares your interest so I decided to just go for it and join the conversation.


Hi, welcome.  I'm a new member myself.  I love Michael's films. I think he is such a talented actor, so charming as a person and funny too. Welcome. Here is the only place on internet where I can share my love for Fassy without hearing so much crap and bad things about him. Tumblr or twitter are sites that I dont want to visit at the moment.


----------



## Autumn2014

NovemberWind said:


> Hi, welcome.  I'm a new member myself.  I love Michael's films. I think he is such a talented actor, so charming as a person and funny too. Welcome. Here is the only place on internet where I can share my love for Fassy without hearing so much crap and bad things about him. Tumblr or twitter are sites that I dont want to visit at the moment.



Thank you!  That's exactly why I picked here to chat about him too.  I'm interested in having conversations with other fans and reading others view points.  I'm not interested in reading crap and lies. People talk all sorts of crap when they can hide behind their computer screens.  I try to avoid negative people in my real life and online.  At least people here are expected to be respectful and carry on civil conversations.


----------



## JaneWT

I am desperate to see Michael on the screen again.  For _whatever_ reason, his acting sabbatical has lasted longer than he originally said it would, but - to be brutally honest - I doubt he features on many casting directors’ wish lists right now.  

None of us know what work Michael is doing behind the scenes, but it seems he is making the most of his downtime - enforced or otherwise - and I am glad that he is able to enjoy his private life at this time.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Lovely surprise this evening.  I've been watching the British drama "Trial and Retribution," and suddenly Michael is there playing a defense attorney (as we would say in the states--barrister?)
> As for acting, I think he needed the break, but I hope it's over soon.


You’ve got to love the colour coordination going on with his shirt and tie in that!


----------



## Just Askin

Autumn2014 said:


> Hi everyone!  This is my first post but I've been lurking for awhile.  I haven't seen all of Michaels films and I'm still learning about him but I've liked what I've seen and learned so far!  I was recently visiting with my cousin and learned she's a fan too so we had a Michael Fassbender movie weekend which made us both even bigger fans.  It's nice having someone you can talk to who shares your interest so I decided to just go for it and join the conversation.


Hi. Nice to have you on board.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> Hi. Nice to have you on board.



Thank you!


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> You’ve got to love the colour coordination going on with his shirt and tie in that!


Yes!  Even his client commented sarcastically on it--a relief when he put on the courtroom robe!
ETA: As we've often noted, we don't know what he is doing in the 99.999% of his life that we don't see, and we're often pleasantly surprised.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You’ve got to love the colour coordination going on with his shirt and tie in that!



It’s been a long time since I watched that, but I remember a scene where he was eating breakfast in a cafe and had some kind of OCD method of eating his eggs...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s been a long time since I watched that, but I remember a scene where he was eating breakfast in a cafe and had some kind of OCD method of eating his eggs...


*Lol All on separate plates...*
*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Lol All on separate plates...*
> *
> View attachment 3939110
> *
> *
> View attachment 3939109
> *
> *
> View attachment 3939108
> *



Beans must not touch the eggs... [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Just Askin

*For me...it’s all about the sausage..*
*

*


----------



## LibbyRuth

maximo33 said:


> View attachment 3938967



From the looks of that coat, he may not be in LA anymore. Can't say that for certain - just a guess.  I just hope he's not there doing research for a film where he'll play Larry Nasser!


----------



## pearlyqueen

I’d stake good money that Michael is still in California  as of today [emoji6]


----------



## LibbyRuth

As I said, my suggestion that he may not be in LA for that pic is a guess and not a statement of fact. I'd also point out that California is a large state with different climates. So he could still be in the state but be in a location that is cooler and requires a heavier coat than LA.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *For me...it’s all about the sausage..*
> *
> View attachment 3939164
> *



Any particular reason...?[emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I’d stake good money that Michael is still in California  as of today [emoji6]


Hmmm I think I like what I’m hearing...as a matter of fact...I may just agree with you.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Any particular reason...?[emoji6]


Just always been partial to a nice bit of sausage. Germans always good and you can’t get better than a nice Irish sausage in a proper coddle.


----------



## eserei27

redacted


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> I’d stake good money that Michael is still in California  as of today [emoji6]





Just Askin said:


> Hmmm I think I like what I’m hearing...as a matter of fact...I may just agree with you.



Do the two of you have something to share or...


----------



## Autumn2014

eserei27 said:


> Do the two of you have something to share or...



With the time I've spent lurking here I'm betting they do!


----------



## Autumn2014

My second day posting here and I just want to thank everyone again for welcoming me.


----------



## eserei27

Autumn2014 said:


> My second day posting here and I just want to thank everyone again for welcoming me.



Welcome! I hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Autumn2014

eserei27 said:


> Welcome! I hope you enjoy your time here



Thank you!


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> *He did a three day racing school in 2016, which is a far cry from racing. *It just doesn’t make sense to me that if his plan all along was to take an acting break in 2017 to race that when promoting TAU in Fall of 2016, he was talking about a six month break that would have had him working again right after his birthday. He started out talking about acting again right around the time the racing season was starting.
> 
> He’s charming and convincing. But if you take him at his word, he’s contradicting himself quite a bit.


Sure,but he started to take courses because he was planning to race in the Ferrari challenge. I don't remember him saying that he would have worked again after his birthday,but we should take into account that plans may change. For example,they were supposed to start filming Alien Awakening this winter.. 

Anyway,talking about his production company,does anyone know if he's still producing Daniel Kaluuya's "The Kitchen"?



Autumn2014 said:


> *I think the effect of Michael taking a break on his fans is felt stronger because they were use-to him being in so many films the last few years. *When I read his IMDb page it was really incredible to see how many films he had released between 2011-2017.  Most actors have one or two films a year. Michael released four or five films a year. I don't think he could have kept that pace up even if he wanted to.  Plus, he was younger and single and willing to have his career be his top priority. Priorities do change and people tend to take stock when they turn 40.  He got married and wanted to spend time somewhere other than a film set.  I think he'll soon be acting again.


Yes,I agree. And his schedule wasn't the norm.. I'm also sure that even in his 2011/2012 interviews he was already saying that keeping that pace up was a temporary phase.


----------



## LibbyRuth

He didn’t say he was taking a break until his birthday. He said he was taking a six month break, and made that statement about six months before his birthday. Timeline changed over and over.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Sure,but he started to take courses because he was planning to race in the Ferrari challenge. I don't remember him saying that he would have worked again after his birthday,but we should take into account that plans may change. For example,they were supposed to start filming Alien Awakening this winter..
> 
> Anyway,talking about his production company,does anyone know if he's still producing Daniel Kaluuya's "The Kitchen"?
> 
> 
> Yes,I agree. And his schedule wasn't the norm.. I'm also sure that even in his 2011/2012 interviews he was already saying that keeping that pace up was a temporary phase.



Haven’t heard anything recently about “The Kitchen”.

IA, some fans got so used to Michael filming at least three a year that they seem to think that’s the norm... which it’s not!

I seem to remember that when he was promoting Assassins Creed in late 2016/early 2017 he said he was taking a break of “at least a year”. Not that it matters really; he’s not answerable to anyone else, including fans, and doesn’t have to make statements outlining his intentions.... nor does he have to stick to any plans. He’s perfectly entitled to change his mind and plans without justifying anything. In recent interviews he said he was offered the chance to race with Ferrari prior to 2017 but wasn’t able to take up the offer then, so was delighted to have free time to accept when the opportunity arose last year. Clearly he enjoyed it so much that he’s thinking of extending his foray into the racing world which again he doesn’t have to justify. 

It’s pretty clear his priorities in life have changed over the past couple of years; his wife and private life are his main focus now and he looks very happy with his lot. Why would anyone  begrudge him his happiness?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Yes, we all agree his priorities have changed. No debate there. The debate is whether they’ve changed entirely of his choosing, or if decisions of casting directors and producers/directors have pushed him into changing priorities. I believe that when you look at how his explanations have changed over the past two years there are a lot of signs pointing to it not being all his choices. That’s not begrudging his happiness. That’s looking at what he’s said and done without rose colored glasses. A man who talks about a passion for acting, plans to produce, direct, and the roles he still wants to do does not suddenly turn all that off because he chooses to while studios are beating down his door. And it is very very possible to love a spouse dearly, enjoy it, and work too. People do it every day. Even actors.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Haven’t heard anything recently about “The Kitchen”.
> 
> IA, some fans got so used to Michael filming at least three a year that they seem to think that’s the norm... which it’s not!
> 
> I seem to remember that when he was promoting Assassins Creed in late 2016/early 2017 he said he was taking a break of “at least a year”. Not that it matters really; he’s not answerable to anyone else, including fans, and doesn’t have to make statements outlining his intentions.... nor does he have to stick to any plans. He’s perfectly entitled to change his mind and plans without justifying anything. In recent interviews he said he was offered the chance to race with Ferrari prior to 2017 but wasn’t able to take up the offer then, so was delighted to have free time to accept when the opportunity arose last year. Clearly he enjoyed it so much that he’s thinking of extending his foray into the racing world which again he doesn’t have to justify.
> 
> It’s pretty clear his priorities in life have changed over the past couple of years; his wife and private life are his main focus now and he looks very happy with his lot. Why would anyone  begrudge him his happiness?


I’ve given up trying to figure out some fans attitudes towards him. He’s a lovely fella and I wish him well in all he does.  Imagine being in his position. Just married, racing, surfing, travelling the world, spending time with friends and family, all with a string of mostly successful films behind you. Some people begrudge others happiness I guess.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Now, his wife is also just married. But less than two weeks after her wedding, she was back to work jetting off for a photo shoot. She’s been doing work for LV and Bvlgari, promoting Tomb Raider too. The girl has been busy! So does that mean she’s not happy? Not enjoying marriage? OR, does one have nothing to do with the other? 

I gotta be honest, if we are working from a belief that in order to be happily married Michael can’t work, it doesn’t bode well for their relationship! Guess the stories about his love for on set hook ups must be truer than some want to believe!


----------



## readingnook

Autumn2014 said:


> My second day posting here and I just want to thank everyone again for welcoming me.



Late to reading this, but welcome!  Looking forward to having you here.


----------



## NovemberWind

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, we all agree his priorities have changed. No debate there. The debate is whether they’ve changed entirely of his choosing, or if decisions of casting directors and producers/directors have pushed him into changing priorities. I believe that when you look at how his explanations have changed over the past two years there are a lot of signs pointing to it not being all his choices. That’s not begrudging his happiness. That’s looking at what he’s said and done without rose colored glasses. A man who talks about a passion for acting, plans to produce, direct, and the roles he still wants to do does not suddenly turn all that off because he chooses to while studios are beating down his door. And it is very very possible to love a spouse dearly, enjoy it, and work too. People do it every day. Even actors.


I agree with you, but I think we as fan should not  assume so slightly that the decision to stop acting at the moment is because he is not able to divide his time as a married man and as a professional actor. We do not know his internal processes, we do not know what motivates him or what makes him happy, besides be in love with his wife and probably hoping to start a family. Me as a fan who love him and respect him, I only wish him the best on the path he is going to take next.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I’ve given up trying to figure out some fans attitudes towards him. He’s a lovely fella and I wish him well in all he does.  Imagine being in his position. Just married, racing, surfing, travelling the world, spending time with friends and family, all with a string of mostly successful films behind you. Some people begrudge others happiness I guess.



I’m with you there. It’s almost as though some fans can’t accept he would actually choose not to act because he has other priorities in his life right now. People and priorities change throughout everyone’s life; what we wanted to do 10, 5 or 2 years ago doesn’t mean we want to do it now. Comparisons with other people are irrelevant, we all have our own individual needs. Like you say, he’s in a fantastic place right now, he’s never looked happier. When he wants to return to acting he will.


----------



## pearlyqueen

New sighting of Michael in California


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> New sighting of Michael in California
> 
> View attachment 3940405



I should've went ahead and placed my bet you were right. I'd have more money in my pocket today!


----------



## Autumn2014

readingnook said:


> Late to reading this, but welcome!  Looking forward to having you here.



Thank you!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Autumn2014 said:


> I should've went ahead and placed my bet you were right. I'd have more money in my pocket today!



As I said... [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> As I said... [emoji6][emoji6]


xShould have taken the opportunity to acknowledge I knew what I was talking about when I said the heavier coat implied not being in LA anymore!

Does anyone else find it strange that his wife apparently didn’t take the time to go with him to spend time with his new family? Or are we going to push the farce that she was most likely there, and just in the ladies room when he asked for mustard. She always seems to be in the ladies room!


----------



## pearlyqueen

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hackensack

There's a big kart racing track in Davis--maybe he was practicing for the Daytona later this week?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> There's a big kart racing track in Davis--maybe he was practicing for the Daytona later this week?



Maybe... his sister lives in Davis too


----------



## readingnook

eserei27 said:


> Posted on Chris Cornell’s official Instagram




Just curious, when and where do you think he recorded this?


----------



## eserei27

readingnook said:


> Just curious, when and where do you think he recorded this?



Doesn’t look super recent. I’d put it late 2017 (fall or even winter). Definitely before the buzzcut, lol. Not sure where.


----------



## Just Askin

*Bring it on...*
**


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He’s already in Daytona?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He’s already in Daytona?


No. This is from last year. Starts next week Weds.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> No. This is from last year. Starts next week Weds.



Starts this Wednesday right?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Starts this Wednesday right?


Yeah. Practices Weds and Turs. Qualifying Thurs and Friday. Races proper Friday and Saturday.  Drivers will need to be in Daytona tomorrow.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Yeah. Practices Weds and Turs. Qualifying Thurs and Friday. Races proper Friday and Saturday.  Drivers will need to be in Daytona tomorrow.


Is this one the first official race for the Ferrari Challenge?

New pics,at least for me:



I have yet to see this short:


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> Is this one the first official race for the Ferrari Challenge?
> 
> New pics,at least for me:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see this short:




Looking at the Ferrari challenge schedule for 2018 it appears this is the first race of the season. The dates and locations are not all the same as last year. There are also races in Austin, Monterey, Atlanta Montreal and Watkins Glen NY, with the finals again in Italy.


----------



## Morgane

I thought they were going to start in March,following the F1 calendar.


----------



## Just Askin

*Blast from the past. What a great find this pic is !*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Blast from the past. What a great find this pic is !*




Monkey Chews! Chalk Farm [emoji3]

I reckon this pic was from around 2004/2005.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Is this one the first official race for the Ferrari Challenge?


Yes, this is the first. This seasons schedule:


I really hope he will be able to take part in all the races this season.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yes, this is the first. This seasons schedule:
> View attachment 3942962
> 
> I really hope he will be able to take part in all the races this season.



When he was interviewed last November he said
 “I hope to be in the Challenge series next year,” Fassbender says. “Depends how I’m working. Maybe a race or two early then another at the latter part of the season.” 

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/rockin-role-ferrari-challenge-race-driver/


I suppose it depends on whether he has other commitments this year.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> When he was interviewed last November he said
> “I hope to be in the Challenge series next year,” Fassbender says. “Depends how I’m working. Maybe a race or two early then another at the latter part of the season.”
> 
> http://www.automobilemag.com/news/rockin-role-ferrari-challenge-race-driver/
> 
> 
> I suppose it depends on whether he has other commitments this year.


I’d actually forgot he said that. I really want him to do the whole season


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.timeout.com/london/film...ime-when-youre-at-your-best-then-its-downhill
Re-posting this interview from Dec 2016


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> https://www.timeout.com/london/film...ime-when-youre-at-your-best-then-its-downhill
> Re-posting this interview from Dec 2016



It’s quite clear from this interview alone that Michael intended to steer clear of acting for a year or two at least, and wasn’t ruling out packing it in altogether....


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s quite clear from this interview alone that Michael intended to steer clear of acting for a year or two at least, and wasn’t ruling out packing it in altogether....


Both of you have google skills strong enough to be very aware of the other interviews where he said he’d take less time off. It’s possibe it took so long to post this one because it was so hard to find among all the others where he said something different


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> https://www.timeout.com/london/film...ime-when-youre-at-your-best-then-its-downhill
> Re-posting this interview from Dec 2016



I’m sure that, like me, it wasn’t difficult for you to find this interview at all; it’s the most prominent return from any search on the topic... and the one in which he gives most details ....Lol


----------



## Just Askin

Oh my word. This is getting funnier by the day. I’ve kind of lost track .... Michael and Alicia are not playing by who’s rules of marriage? Michael’s not living his life to who’s laws?  Did I read something about  his wife of 3 months not necessarily being the centre of his world right now. She’d flippin’ better be, and him hers. Only someone who’s never experienced marriage and/or a proper loving relationship would utter such nonsense. This is just the start of  a new chapter of their lives together. What don’t people get about that? Maybe starting an anti Alicia blog or something will help some people get their issues out...who knows


----------



## LibbyRuth

It must stink when fans no longer behave in the ways you detest and you have to start making things up to get angry about.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Oh my word. This is getting funnier by the day. I’ve kind of lost track .... Michael and Alicia are not playing by who’s rules of marriage? Michael’s not living his life to who’s laws?  Did I read something about  his wife of 3 months not necessarily being the centre of his world right now. She’d flippin’ better be, and him hers. Only someone who’s never experienced marriage and/or a proper loving relationship would utter such nonsense. This is just the start of  a new chapter of their lives together. What don’t people get about that? Maybe starting an anti Alicia blog or something will help some people get their issues out...who knows
> 
> View attachment 3943281



Yeah, getting kind of tiresome having to read all these insinuations on a regular basis. Hopefully the perpetrator(s) will get bored soon or run out of nonsense theories.


----------



## LibbyRuth

But you don’t read them. You make them up in your head. Might I suggest just taking people at their word and then you don’t have to be outraged by your imagination?


----------



## Hackensack

Is somebody trying to gaslight somebody?  

Look forward to weekend race pictures.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Is somebody trying to gaslight somebody?
> 
> Look forward to weekend race pictures.



I’d say so.... plenty of examples if I could be bothered.

Hope we get some new pics!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I appreciate your owning up to it. I forgive you and look forward to moving forward now


----------



## Just Askin

Wait...I’m sure that your post was written in English, Pearly. How do people get things so wrong?


----------



## Just Askin

So that picture of a twenty something michael was a nice surprise this Morning.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Wait...I’m sure that your post was written in English, Pearly. How do people get things so wrong?



Beggars belief! Can’t decide if it’s funny or scary that words are twisted in that way.

Anyway, to clarify and in light of that (deliberately?) misconstrued response to my post I’ve decided I will be bothered ....

Just a small sample of insinuations and snark - not made up or imagined - I definitely read them.


“It just seems very odd to me that as important as his family is to Michael that Alicia would not go with him both to be with her husband and to have time to spend with the family that clearly means so much to him.While her parents were divorced, I don't see a lot of signs that Alicia has issues with family - she's got sisters and from reports I've heard seems to be close to them. But even if being part of a close family is something new to her, you'd think that she'd put an effort into making it work because it matters to her husband.[/QUOTE]



LibbyRuth said:


> Now, his wife is also just married. But less than two weeks after her wedding, she was back to work jetting off for a photo shoot. She’s been doing work for LV and Bvlgari, promoting Tomb Raider too. The girl has been busy! So does that mean she’s not happy? Not enjoying marriage? OR, does one have nothing to do with the other?
> 
> I gotta be honest, if we are working from a belief that in order to be happily married Michael can’t work, it doesn’t bode well for their relationship! Guess the stories about his love for on set hook ups must be truer than some want to believe!






LibbyRuth said:


> But how did Michael get through LAX without the intrusive paparazzi tracking his every move?  Oh I bet I know!  I bet that he got VIP status so he gets to use the paparazzi free exit now.  Alicia probably requested it as well, but when her request was processed no one had heard of her, and that's why she's gotta still use the civilian exit and be captured by the paps and autograph seekers.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So that picture of a twenty something michael was a nice surprise this Morning.



Yes indeed! I remember Monkey Chews very well, always a fun place [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Beggars belief! Can’t decide if it’s funny or scary that words are twisted in that way.
> 
> Anyway, to clarify and in light of that (deliberately?) misconstrued response to my post I’ve decided I will be bothered ....
> 
> Just a small sample of insinuations and snark - not made up or imagined - I definitely read them.
> 
> 
> “It just seems very odd to me that as important as his family is to Michael that Alicia would not go with him both to be with her husband and to have time to spend with the family that clearly means so much to him.While her parents were divorced, I don't see a lot of signs that Alicia has issues with family - she's got sisters and from reports I've heard seems to be close to them. But even if being part of a close family is something new to her, you'd think that she'd put an effort into making it work because it matters to her husband.


[/QUOTE]
Maybe people think that because it’s the internet, that what they say isn’t really real...so it evaporates into a puff of air once said, exonerating them from all the bile spewed.  Unfortunately that’s not so, it remains for all to see.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Beggars belief! Can’t decide if it’s funny or scary that words are twisted in that way.
> 
> Anyway, to clarify and in light of that (deliberately?) misconstrued response to my post I’ve decided I will be bothered ....
> 
> Just a small sample of insinuations and snark - not made up or imagined - I definitely read them.
> 
> 
> “It just seems very odd to me that as important as his family is to Michael that Alicia would not go with him both to be with her husband and to have time to spend with the family that clearly means so much to him.While her parents were divorced, I don't see a lot of signs that Alicia has issues with family - she's got sisters and from reports I've heard seems to be close to them. But even if being part of a close family is something new to her, you'd think that she'd put an effort into making it work because it matters to her husband.


[/QUOTE]

Take each of those posts you quoted for what they are - statements that they are a normal married couple. That’s harmless unless you tie great value to a narrative that they aphave redefined love, can’t stand to be apart, or want nothing more than privacy despite having careers as celebrities.

I think they are a normal married couple. When you try to insinuate something different you are making that up. I think they are fine being apart and fine being together. They do both, and seem to be fine. As celebrities I think there are times they use publicity tactics to raise their profiles. They don’t do it every day like a Kardashian but they use it when they need it including sometimes alerting paparazzi where they will be to get publicity. I think their wedding was real, and in planning it they chose to leverage it to a degree they were comfortable with celebrating in front of paparazzi to ensure people knew they were married because celebrities in love is good for raising profiles and that’s part of their jobs. And while it’s not her thread since you’ve made it part of the subject I will say that I think Alicia has a self centered streak Which I think is quite normal for an actress, but exhibits itself in things like spending time with her friends instead of participating in things that matter to her husband rather than her. You dont agree and that’s fine. Neither of us know  them so neither of us knows the truth.

All the other things you’ve been outraged by are you reading meaning into what I have not said. I dint care what the motivation is for that, I just know it’s not on me.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes indeed! I remember Monkey Chews very well, always a fun place [emoji3]


My mate lives across the road. We used to go. She says it was when, and I quote, “that lovely Irish fella from Kerry worked there.  You know the one that does the thing with meatal on the films now”. I unfortunately can’t remember being in there on any particular shift he worked. So close yet again. To think I could have had a half  and a plate of chips from his own fair hands and I’ll never know.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Maybe people think that because it’s the internet, that what they say isn’t really real...so it evaporates into a puff of air once said, exonerating them from all the bile spewed.  Unfortunately that’s not so, it remains for all to see.[/QUOTE]

You may be right there.

Maybe it’s just me but how else can these be interpreted other than snark or insinuations? There is definitely a consistent underlying thought process that seeks to undermine Alicia and their marriage... right?

“seems very odd to me that as important as his family is to Michael that Alicia would not go with him both to be with her husband and to have time to spend with the family that clearly means so much to him..... you'd think that she'd put an effort into making it work because it matters to her husband”

“Guess the stories about his love for on set hook ups must be truer than some want to believe”

“But how did Michael get through LAX without the intrusive paparazzi tracking his every move?  Oh I bet I know!  I bet that he got VIP status so he gets to use the paparazzi free exit now.  Alicia probably requested it as well, but when her request was processed no one had heard of her, and that's why she's gotta still use the civilian exit and be captured by the paps and autograph seekers.”


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> My mate lives across the road. We used to go. She says it was when, and I quote, “that lovely Irish fella from Kerry worked there.  You know the one that does the thing with meatal on the films now”. I unfortunately can’t remember being in there on any particular shift he worked. So close yet again. To think I could have had a half  and a plate of chips from his own fair hands and I’ll never know.



I popped in there from time to time too but (annoyingly!) don’t remember the staff there, but it was a long time ago. Remembering the place as it was Michael fitted in there very well, plenty of good music, good atmosphere and a great craic!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe people think that because it’s the internet, that what they say isn’t really real...so it evaporates into a puff of air once said, exonerating them from all the bile spewed.  Unfortunately that’s not so, it remains for all to see.



You may be right there.

Maybe it’s just me but how else can these be interpreted other than snark or insinuations? There is definitely a consistent underlying thought process that seeks to undermine Alicia and their marriage... right?

“seems very odd to me that as important as his family is to Michael that Alicia would not go with him both to be with her husband and to have time to spend with the family that clearly means so much to him..... you'd think that she'd put an effort into making it work because it matters to her husband”

“Guess the stories about his love for on set hook ups must be truer than some want to believe”

“But how did Michael get through LAX without the intrusive paparazzi tracking his every move?  Oh I bet I know!  I bet that he got VIP status so he gets to use the paparazzi free exit now.  Alicia probably requested it as well, but when her request was processed no one had heard of her, and that's why she's gotta still use the civilian exit and be captured by the paps and autograph seekers.”[/QUOTE]

As I’ve said before, people seem to lose sight of the fact they are trashing everything Michael is and everything Michael loves just to take a dig at a women they have a dislike for. It’s so strange to me. I seriously can not fathom the mentality. And then to try spin it and coat it as if your some sort of martyr taking one for the cause!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I popped in there from time to time too but (annoyingly!) don’t remember the staff there, but it was a long time ago. Remembering the place as it was Michael fitted in there very well, plenty of good music, good atmosphere and a great craic!


The Drama Centre he was studying at was around the corner. In that church building thats set into the flats. Looks quite spooky some nights lol. Not sure what its used for now.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> You may be right there.
> 
> Maybe it’s just me but how else can these be interpreted other than snark or insinuations? There is definitely a consistent underlying thought process that seeks to undermine Alicia and their marriage... right?
> 
> “seems very odd to me that as important as his family is to Michael that Alicia would not go with him both to be with her husband and to have time to spend with the family that clearly means so much to him..... you'd think that she'd put an effort into making it work because it matters to her husband”
> 
> “Guess the stories about his love for on set hook ups must be truer than some want to believe”
> 
> “But how did Michael get through LAX without the intrusive paparazzi tracking his every move?  Oh I bet I know!  I bet that he got VIP status so he gets to use the paparazzi free exit now.  Alicia probably requested it as well, but when her request was processed no one had heard of her, and that's why she's gotta still use the civilian exit and be captured by the paps and autograph seekers.”



As I’ve said before, people seem to lose sight of the fact they are trashing everything Michael is and everything Michael loves just to take a dig at a women they have a dislike for. It’s so strange to me. I seriously can not fathom the mentality. And then to try spin it and coat it as if your some sort of martyr taking one for the cause![/QUOTE]
The truth is in print. I will not continue to give you attention responding to your attempts to twist it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> The Drama Centre he was studying at was around the corner. In that church building thats set into the flats. Looks quite spooky some nights lol. Not sure what its used for now.



I’m not sure what the premises is now - will take a look next time I go past. It’s been a few years now since The Drama Centre relocated to Kings Cross. I bet he enjoyed exploring Camden Market back in those days; he didn’t know then that his future wife would buy a home so close - small world!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I’m not sure what the premises is now - will take a look next time I go past. It’s been a few years now since The Drama Centre relocated to Kings Cross. I bet he enjoyed exploring Camden Market back in those days; he didn’t know then that his future wife would buy a home so close - small world!



Yeah I found that amusing too, so close.


----------



## Just Askin

Condescending much?


----------



## Autumn2014

It's funny. When I was lurking here members who didn't like Alicia called her "the leech" and lamented that she was always with Michael and wouldn't let him do his own thing. They were really mad she accompanied him to his hometown when he was given that award, accusing her of trying to steal some of his spotlight.  Now the criticism is she doesn't support him or care enough about him to be with him.  She can't win. Either way she gets criticized.


----------



## LibbyRuth

It's not that she can't win - it's just that criticism comes from more than one person. I joined here a couple of months ago.  Had I been here when he received the award in Kerry, I would have commented about how nice I thought it was that she was there and let him enjoy the spot light during that weekend.I thought they handled the PR element of that weekend very well. I will admit I have not gone back and read through enough old posts to know what was said as that event was happening. And since I've been the lone voice of dissent in this current discussion, clearly none of them are joining in my comments that her absence at important events in his life since their wedding seems odd.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Who knew being Michael’s wife could be such a political act that warrant dissent. LMAO.


----------



## LibbyRuth

That's normal and reflected in most of the threads here, isn't it?  I have a hard time thinking of any celebrity that does not have both devoted fans and people who just don't like them. The bigger the star, the more passionate the points of view on both sides.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Who knew being Michael’s wife could be such a political act that warrant dissent. LMAO.



IKR, like the whole concept of dissent or “sides”. Let’s get real - Alicia is Michael’s wife - he chose her as his wife - what is there to take sides about? Who cares if individuals don’t like her, it’s of no consequence. She’s still his wife, like it or lump it!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Who cares if people don't like Kate Middleton or Megan Markle?  These are celebrity gossip threads - none of it has any consequences. We talk about it because we enjoy gossiping and sharing opinions.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> *Blast from the past. What a great find this pic is !*



What a fantastic pic!  Thank you!


----------



## NovemberWind

LibbyRuth said:


> It's not that she can't win - it's just that criticism comes from more than one person. I joined here a couple of months ago.  Had I been here when he received the award in Kerry, I would have commented about how nice I thought it was that she was there and let him enjoy the spot light during that weekend.I thought they handled the PR element of that weekend very well. I will admit I have not gone back and read through enough old posts to know what was said as that event was happening. And since I've been the lone voice of dissent in this current discussion, clearly none of them are joining in my comments that her absence at important events in his life since their wedding seems odd.


I don´t know if she was absence at every important events in Michael's life since their wedding, and although understand what you meant since there werent any pics of her during his visit to his sister Catherine,  we dont know if Alicia was there or not days before the pic at the gym, por example. And since we are talking about asumptions I feel Alicia was always a supportive girlfriend, and considering that she is also an independent woman and a working actress with a upcoming proyect to promote now, I think we shouldnt expect to see her next to Michael every single time when he is doing his own things, and viceversa.


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> I don´t know if she was absence at every important events in Michael's life since their wedding, and although understand what you meant since there werent any pics of her during his visit to his sister Catherine,  we dont know if Alicia was there or not days before the pic at the gym, por example. And since we are talking about asumptions I feel Alicia was always a supportive girlfriend, and considering that she is also an independent woman and a working actress with a upcoming proyect to promote now, I think we shouldnt expect to see her next to Michael every single time when he is doing his own things, and viceversa.



Exactly - just like most married couples in the real world.


----------



## LibbyRuth

NovemberWind said:


> I don´t know if she was absence at every important events in Michael's life since their wedding, and although understand what you meant since there werent any pics of her during his visit to his sister Catherine,  we dont know if Alicia was there or not days before the pic at the gym, por example. And since we are talking about asumptions I feel Alicia was always a supportive girlfriend, and considering that she is also an independent woman and a working actress with a upcoming proyect to promote now, I think we shouldnt expect to see her next to Michael every single time when he is doing his own things, and viceversa.


This is getting into semantics. We’ve established that while every day over the holidays was not documented it’s very reasonable to believe they were together the whole time in Peru and Mexico. Likewise, when there are pictures of Michael in Northern California around the same time there are pictures of Alicia in LA and then London it’s reasonable to conclude she’s not in Northern California. Can it be said for certain? No! It also can’t be said for certain that they were together on Christmas Day, and yet we all believe they were. (In prep of that getting twisted allow me to say it - I AM NOT SAYING THEY SPEND CHRISTMAS APART).

So we can conclude this. They are a normal couple. They spend time apart and are fine with it. So can we drop the “they can’t stand to be apart” narrative because they have shown us it is BS, and because as many normal couples show us, being okay being apart does NOT mean hating being together? Or are the semantics too much fun?


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> What a fantastic pic!  Thank you!


The person who posted it on Instagram was the head chef when Michael worked and lived there. It’s cool finding old pics like that.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> This is getting into semantics. We’ve established that while every day over the holidays was not documented it’s very reasonable to believe they were together the whole time in Peru and Mexico. Likewise, when there are pictures of Michael in Northern California around the same time there are pictures of Alicia in LA and then London it’s reasonable to conclude she’s not in Northern California. Can it be said for certain? No! It also can’t be said for certain that they were together on Christmas Day, and yet we all believe they were. (In prep of that getting twisted allow me to say it - I AM NOT SAYING THEY SPEND CHRISTMAS APART).
> 
> So we can conclude this. They are a normal couple. They spend time apart and are fine with it. So can we drop the “*they can’t stand to be apart*” narrative because they have shown us it is BS, and because as many normal couples show us, being okay being apart does NOT mean hating being together? Or are the semantics too much fun?



Lol, it’s the lamest thing to say about anyone, except maybe about a crazy people/couple.  Trying to feed the mass... say it enough and people will believe it!


----------



## Just Askin

Imagine going to a celeb gossip site just to argue with other posters? So fixated on the attention from other members that it over rides any joy you initially got from following the celeb in the first place. I’m so glad we don’t  have people like that on here...


----------



## Just Askin

So within minutes of my last post someone visits my Tumblr and leaves this:
Anonymous said
_“Imagine being so obsessed with a celebrity couple that any time anyone points out that they might not be perfect you have to mock the user or post several pictures of the couple to prove how in love they are. Glad I don’t know of anyone like that_.”
Could my point have been be made any better


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> So within minutes of my last post someone visits my Tumblr and leaves this:
> Anonymous said
> _“Imagine being so obsessed with a celebrity couple that any time anyone points out that they might not be perfect you have to mock the user or post several pictures of the couple to prove how in love they are. Glad I don’t know of anyone like that_.”
> Could my point have been be made any better


No, it really couldn’t. But quit beating yourself up for doing it. You have the power to change your behavior. Just enjoy being a fan and stop bringing comments from multiple forums around to fight over them.

So Michael should be in Daytona now. Looking forward to getting some reports from the track!


----------



## Just Askin

Is not commenting from other blogs a new rule made up by our self elected leader?
And yes M’am, I’ll try to change my behaviour immediately.  
How you put up with us lowly, unintelligent beings I’ll never now.


----------



## Just Askin

*Seeing Michaels name on a tent panel should not make me as happy as it does *
*

*


----------



## scarlet555

Sarcasm will save you!!  Good for you!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Seeing Michaels name on a tent panel should not make me as happy as it does *
> *
> View attachment 3944380
> *



Lol, I know Michael racing makes you happy, I can’t ignore the dangers.

Anyway... he’s a thrill seeker so I’m sure he’s raring to go! He flew to Daytona yesterday so it shouldn’t be long before pics emerge!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m the opposite of JA lol. When Michael is racing, I hold my heart in my hands until it’s over.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I know Michael racing makes you happy, I can’t ignore the dangers.
> 
> Anyway... he’s a thrill seeker so I’m sure he’s raring to go! He flew to Daytona yesterday so it shouldn’t be long before pics emerge!


They’ve not long finished the practice laps.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’m the opposite of JA lol. When Michael is racing, I hold my heart in my hands until it’s over.



Me too!


----------



## Just Askin

Wonder what he’d think of this car at the track today.....it’s wrong for so many reasons lol


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> The person who posted it on Instagram was the head chef when Michael worked and lived there. It’s cool finding old pics like that.



Thanks for posting. It's cool to see old pictures like that and get a small glimpse of his life before he became famous.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Wonder what he’d think of this car at the track today.....it’s wrong for so many reasons lol
> 
> View attachment 3944770



I quite like it... for me the pink makes it seem less dangerous... silly I know!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I quite like it... for me the pink makes it seem less dangerous... silly I know!


HAHA. It looks like a birthday cake.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I quite like it... for me the pink makes it seem less dangerous... silly I know!


It’s not so much the pink...it’s more the fact it’s sectioned up into meat cuts 

He’s been on the track so I’m happy lol


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I know Michael racing makes you happy, I can’t ignore the dangers.
> 
> Anyway... he’s a thrill seeker so I’m sure he’s raring to go! He flew to Daytona yesterday so it shouldn’t be long before pics emerge!



I understand there are dangers in racing, but I think it's important for us to all respect the decisions that Michael makes for his life.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That’s rich lol. Are your eyes not rolling in the back of your head from the irony... @pearlyqueen


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That’s rich lol. Are your eyes not rolling in the back of your head from the irony... @pearlyqueen



Lol, just a bit!


----------



## NovemberWind

As a fan of Michael I support him in every decisions and choices he makes, but if I could have some kind of power over him I would make him go back to acting again, I think he is such a talented artist, but when I see pics of him as a car racer I find him sexier


LibbyRuth said:


> I understand there are dangers in racing, but I think it's important for us to all respect the decisions that Michael makes for his life.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> I understand there are dangers in racing, but I think it's important for us to all respect the decisions that Michael makes for his life.



except for the one decision for marrying ex-machina... lol cuz it's a PR stunt...


----------



## eserei27

I don't like the racing. I find it boring; I've never been much of a car person. I don't even like driving my own car, but it's kind of a necessity. But I do enjoy the pictures, so I'm excited to get more of those. And it certainly seems to make Michael happy, and I do love that smile


----------



## eserei27

also, my two cents on respecting Michael's (or anyone else's) decisions: I don't have to respect other people's decisions, I just have to respect their right to make those decisions. I love a lot of people (people I know personally, not celebs), and I've seen those people make some seriously stupid decisions. I still love them, but I don't have to respect those decisions. I just have to realize it's their life and their right to make any decision, whether I agree with it or not. Loving someone doesn't mean you have to agree with or condone every one of their actions.


----------



## NovemberWind

eserei27 said:


> also, my two cents on respecting Michael's (or anyone else's) decisions: I don't have to respect other people's decisions, I just have to respect their right to make those decisions. I love a lot of people (people I know personally, not celebs), and I've seen those people make some seriously stupid decisions. I still love them, but I don't have to respect those decisions. I just have to realize it's their life and their right to make any decision, whether I agree with it or not. Loving someone doesn't mean you have to agree with or condone every one of their actions.


But the whole concept of  being a "fan" as far as I'm concerned, is to respect the decisions and choices of your idol, even when this "idol" do something  does not fit in what one expects or would like to happen. If I'm not going to be  supportive or respectful with what my "idol" is doing, what's the point of having him as an idol? 
Michael is not my friend, he is not a relative, or a co worker or an acquaintance. He is a person whom I admire for his talent and for his incredible performance over the years. He is an actor, an extraordinary actor, with a huge charisma and I expect nothing from him more than the satisfaction of seeing him.  If he comes back acting, great!  but if he continue racing, well, I wish him the best and I hope he become the number one in that.
 I'm not going to turn my back on him, even when that not a field that interests me, but it turns out that my "idol" does, and that's why I'm going to support him.


----------



## scarlet555

eserei27 said:


> also, my two cents on respecting Michael's (or anyone else's) decisions: I don't have to respect other people's decisions, I just have to respect their right to make those decisions. I love a lot of people (people I know personally, not celebs), and I've seen those people make some seriously stupid decisions. I still love them, but I don't have to respect those decisions. I just have to realize it's their life and their right to make any decision, whether I agree with it or not. Loving someone doesn't mean you have to agree with or condone every one of their actions.



Very intelligently said!  Can be a fan and retain your own brain.  Need to some I guess.


----------



## Just Askin

I personally could never be a fan of the person some people on here regularly portray Michael to be. How could you admire someone that makes the scumbag decisions he is accused of making? Marrying for publicity, money and to further careers—dragging his friends and family (including kids) through the charade—lying in every interview as opposed to being resourceful with private information that has nothing to do with the current film project—hooking up with women left right and centre!  Not really the sort of person I would ever respect and spend my time on when given a choice. I would watch his films but I would not respect or sing his praises, post about him, chat about him.  You don’t have a choice with friends and family. You should be there for them as it’s the right thing to do.


----------



## Just Askin

If anyone’s interested 
*First two practice races*

*

*
*

*
*

*


----------



## scarlet555

Fame and fortune, aahhh what would you do...


----------



## Just Askin

I guess that would depend on your background, up bringing and what you view as acceptable behaviour. Some people have obviously been to way lower places in their lives than I could even imagine.


----------



## scarlet555

It’s so sad when you talk about an actor and fans project their thoughts to other fans...or they can’t differentiate themselves from their idols...or other fans... let me get my tissue.


----------



## Just Askin

Lol I was talking about celebs. So much going on these days. People shouldn’t  keep taking things so personal. This is Michael Fassbender’s thread last time I looked.


----------



## Just Askin

Another practice race today and then the first of 2 qualifying races, which determines starting position in the races proper —Fri & Sat


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I personally could never be a fan of the person some people on here regularly portray Michael to be. How could you admire someone that makes the scumbag decisions he is accused of making? Marrying for publicity, money and to further careers—dragging his friends and family (including kids) through the charade—lying in every interview as opposed to being resourceful with private information that has nothing to do with the current film project—hooking up with women left right and centre!  Not really the sort of person I would ever respect and spend my time on when given a choice. I would watch his films but I would not respect or sing his praises, post about him, chat about him.  You don’t have a choice with friends and family. You should be there for them as it’s the right thing to do.



Well said - I’d also add there are some people who actually think they know what’s best for Michael, in both his career and private life..... Bette than the man himself!
They are most likely the ones coming across so angry about his acting sabbatical and his choice of wife - they don’t consider she’s right for him/she doesn’t tick their boxes/ they had someone else in mind/ they don’t want him married at all - take your pick!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> If anyone’s interested
> *First two practice races*
> 
> *
> View attachment 3945356
> *
> *
> View attachment 3945357
> *
> *
> View attachment 3945360
> *



I am right in thinking he came:
4th
2nd
24th
In that order?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I am right in thinking he came:
> 4th
> 2nd
> 24th
> In that order?


4th
2nd
3rd in his category overall. There's about 10/11 cars in his category, Copa Shell , I think .


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> I am right in thinking he came:
> 4th
> 2nd
> 24th
> In that order?



Within the challenge, there are two classes of races - Trofeo Pirelli and Coppa Shell. Think of it as the major leagues and the minor leagues. Michael competes in Coppa Shell. So in the rankings, you'll see rankings for each class separate, and then the two combined. Trofeo Pirelli are generally faster more experienced drivers, so when the two are combined the rankings are often Pirelli drivers on top and Coppa Shell behind them - with a bit of overlap.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael at the track today


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He looks really good. I like his hair that length.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He looks really good. I like his hair that length.



I prefer it a bit longer, but it’s getting there! [emoji3]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I prefer it a bit longer, but it’s getting there! [emoji3]


I think it’s good that he does this every once in a while because it looks like it’s growing back healthy.


----------



## threadbender

maximo33 said:


> Even if we do not respect her, Michael married Alicia.
> This is reality'.
> It also can be that it is a publicity stunt.
> Maybe ... I hope so.


Why?
You want him to be in a fake marriage? And, how would such a publicity stunt benefit? I don't understand the desire of fans for him to be in a loveless marriage.
If he and Alicia are happy, that is great for them. At least, I think so.

I still don't know what awful thing Alicia must have done to make folks hate her so.


----------



## eserei27

just popping in to say Michael looks great in the pics from today. he's wearing that big, beautiful smile that always looks so good on him 

just to clarify my earlier comments about respecting decisions: as I said, I don't feel like I have to respect/ like everything my fave celeb does, but I absolutely have to respect that he has the right to make those decisions. and I have to also realize that he, of course, knows far better than I what makes him happy and what he wants out of life, and I respect that too. From the glances into his life that he's allowed us to see, both racing and his marriage make him happy. I wish him success in both.

As far as his acting career, I of course think him returning to acting ASAP is the best thing possible, but it's the best thing FOR ME as a fan, and for the film industry in general, as Michael is amazingly talented and I think he elevates everything he's been in. that being said, returning to acting right now may not be what's best for Michael personally, and that's a decision only he can make. everyone in life deserves the right to be happy.


----------



## LibbyRuth

carlpsmom said:


> Why?
> You want him to be in a fake marriage? And, how would such a publicity stunt benefit? I don't understand the desire of fans for him to be in a loveless marriage.
> If he and Alicia are happy, that is great for them. At least, I think so.
> 
> I still don't know what awful thing Alicia must have done to make folks hate her so.



On the subject of why people would hope for a fake marriage consider it this way - For someone who does not like Donald *****, do you think less of Melania ***** for marrying him?  Who a person chooses to marry reflects on the person and tells you who that person is.  Obviously anyone who looks at Alicia as a talented actress, fashionable woman who is fun loving and worth of admiration is going to look at their marriage and think even better of Michael for be with her. But people respond to celebrities differently and there are people out there who have a negative perception of Alicia. For people who see her negatively, Michael choosing to marry her reflects poorly on him ... and people don't like it when they see negative things on people they admire.

I don't think that such people want him to be in a loveless marriage. They'd just prefer for him to be with someone they got excited about.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> just popping in to say Michael looks great in the pics from today. he's wearing that big, beautiful smile that always looks so good on him
> 
> just to clarify my earlier comments about respecting decisions: as I said, I don't feel like I have to respect/ like everything my fave celeb does, but I absolutely have to respect that he has the right to make those decisions. and I have to also realize that he, of course, knows far better than I what makes him happy and what he wants out of life, and I respect that too. From the glances into his life that he's allowed us to see, both racing and his marriage make him happy. I wish him success in both.
> 
> As far as his acting career, I of course think him returning to acting ASAP is the best thing possibly, but it's the best thing FOR ME as a fan, and for the film industry in general, as Michael is amazingly talented and I think he elevates everything he's been in. that being said, returning to acting right now may not be what's best for Michael personally, and that's a decision only he can make. everyone in life deserves the right to be happy.



Totally agree with all of this, and for what it’s worth, I can’t recall you ever being disrespectful about Alicia, according her the respect she’s due both as Michael’s wife and as a human being.

Of course people can be puzzled by the choices and decisions of others, no harm in that; but to denigrate and sneer is unacceptable IMO, and ultimately reflects badly on the poster. 

Like you say, only he knows what or who is right for him and makes him happy. He’s a grown man and knows what floats his boat and he’s certainly looking very happy with his wife and his life choices [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

maximo33 said:


> Even if we do not respect her, Michael married Alicia.
> This is reality'.
> It also can be that it is a publicity stunt.
> Maybe ... I hope so.


Why on earth do you hope he is in a marriage just for a publicity stunt? I find that very strange.


----------



## pearlyqueen

carlpsmom said:


> Why?
> You want him to be in a fake marriage? And, how would such a publicity stunt benefit? I don't understand the desire of fans for him to be in a loveless marriage.
> If he and Alicia are happy, that is great for them. At least, I think so.
> 
> I still don't know what awful thing Alicia must have done to make folks hate her so.



I’ve drawn my own conclusion on what motivates some people to hate Alicia.... and I think it’s largely due to her winning Michael’s heart and marrying him. All the hate only started after the Spring of 2015 when it became clear he was very serious about her... Also I don’t see any hate for her outside of Michael’s fandom either.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Why on earth do you hope he is in a marriage just for a publicity stunt? I find that very strange.



You and me both.... maybe some people forget they are discussing real human beings?


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> I’ve drawn my own conclusion on what motivates some people to hate Alicia.... and I think it’s largely due to her winning Michael’s heart and marrying him. All the hate only started after the Spring of 2015 when it became clear he was very serious about her... Also I don’t see any hate for her outside of Michael’s fandom either.



Oh it's there.  If you look at some of the video game fan sites right now talking about Tom Raider, there is a substantial amount of negative talk from video game fans who are indifferent to Michael (if they even know who he is) but tear her apart for being miscast, boring, etc. My favorite they have come up with is tagging her Womb Raider after the number of movies she's starred in as a character who stole babies.  With any celebrity, there is a fair share of people who love them, and people who hate them. It can be for a host of reasons.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Totally disagree - that’s not hate. Some TR fans don’t approve of her casting, others think she’ll be great, there will always be differences of opinion. 

There is a huge difference between not liking a particular casting and engaging in a mission to trash, denigrate and sneer on a personal level, often for many months/years.


----------



## mchris55

scarlet555 said:


> except for the one decision for marrying ex-machina... lol cuz it's a PR stunt...


*cough*


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

*Ferrari racing...yes please...*
*

*


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> *Ferrari racing...yes please...*
> *
> View attachment 3945790
> *




The guy in black must be a PA for MIchael or something.  He was with him in Montreal a couple of years ago too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Ferrari racing...yes please...*
> *
> View attachment 3945790
> *



He does look very impressive!


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Totally disagree - that’s not hate. Some TR fans don’t approve of her casting, others think she’ll be great, there will always be differences of opinion.
> 
> There is a huge difference between not liking a particular casting and engaging in a mission to trash, denigrate and sneer on a personal level, often for many months/years.



ITA. If I'm chatting with someone and say Michael is my favorite actor and their response is they think he's overrated or they don't like him as magneto I'll think, okay. It's their opinion. I wouldn't be bothered in the least. But if their response is to ask me why I support a domestic abuser or an alcoholic womanizer my defenses for sure would go up. Not only to defend him but to defend myself for being his fan. From what I've read online, the criticism of Michael and his wife goes way beyond not thinking they're that talented or their movies aren't that good.  It's pretty malicious and one could argue, almost libelous, the things they've been accused of.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> *Ferrari racing...yes please...*
> *
> View attachment 3945790
> *



Looking good!


----------



## threadbender

Just Askin said:


> Why on earth do you hope he is in a marriage just for a publicity stunt? I find that very strange.


I also find the whole concept odd. I recall back in early Hollywood, couples encouraged to date or whatever to bring up the status of the studio and/or the actor(s) or to hide a relationship that was not palatable to the big wigs. 
What would be the purpose of such a union now? I mean, simply being a fake couple would seem to be enough, if that was what was desired. 
This whole thing just puzzles and saddens me. And, honestly, it isn't my business, I guess. I prefer to think that people who marry are doing so because they want to be together. 
And, if you appreciate a celebrity's work, why would you want it otherwise? Color me confused.
In my opinion, they look happy together. Yes, I know. They are actors but it appears genuine to me. YMMV


----------



## LibbyRuth

carlpsmom said:


> I also find the whole concept odd. I recall back in early Hollywood, couples encouraged to date or whatever to bring up the status of the studio and/or the actor(s) or to hide a relationship that was not palatable to the big wigs.
> What would be the purpose of such a union now? I mean, simply being a fake couple would seem to be enough, if that was what was desired.
> This whole thing just puzzles and saddens me. And, honestly, it isn't my business, I guess. I prefer to think that people who marry are doing so because they want to be together.
> And, if you appreciate a celebrity's work, why would you want it otherwise? Color me confused.
> In my opinion, they look happy together. Yes, I know. They are actors but it appears genuine to me. YMMV



I do not believe that Michael and Alicia are a PR marriage, but I do believe that there are couples in today's Hollywood that follow the same publicity machine process that you mention of old Hollywood and enter into relationships for PR purposes. It's been confirmed by too many publicists and gossip reporters for me to believe it's not true. The key reasons explained by those who have confirmed it is that one or both members of the couple are trying to cover up being gay OR, one of the two needs to present a more stable image and benefits from being steadily attached to someone, and the other person is looking to raise his / her profile.  When a lesser known person is attached to someone very famous, that person does become more famous -- look at Jesse James, Stacy Kiebler, and Katie Holmes.
I don't think that Michael and Alicia are a PR couple because they don't fit the bill of the reasons that celebrities enter into such arrangements. Neither of them was mega-famous when they got together to raise the other's profile, I don't believe either of them is gay. It could be argued that Michael would have benefited from being seen as more stable, and not the rake about town that he'd had a reputation for being. But since he talked somewhat openly about his views on relationships and hooking up prior to meeting Alicia, I don't think that was an image he was running from or felt a need to change.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> *Ferrari racing...yes please...*
> *
> View attachment 3945790
> *



I am digging the all white ensemble. all the way down to the shoes!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mchris55

I don't see any hate at all. There are people that just don't like her and this becomes a weird repetitive talking point on this this thread. The same questions are asked to the same posters and a few weeks later, those same questions are asked to the same posters AGAIN!!


----------



## Just Askin

Funny when people forget all they said about Alicia and Michael over the years. I suppose that’s easy when your like minded members are no longer members. It’s interesting reading back on here sometimes.


----------



## LibbyRuth

mchris55 said:


> I don't see any hate at all. There are people that just don't like her and this becomes a weird repetitive talking point on this this thread. The same questions are asked to the same posters and a few weeks later, those same questions are asked to the same posters AGAIN!!


It's funny - sometimes the hate I see is not directed toward Alicia or Michael, but towards fans who don't exhibit the acceptable behavior in admiring both in the proper degree. Which if you think about it, is kind of odd. In interviews they've done, both Michael and Alicia seem to be free thinkers who respect other people, and respect that people are unique and are meant to be diverse. Michael doesn't speak up about a lot in terms of politics, but when he does, it centers on respecting diversity - protecting refugees and his distaste of Brexit. I also think that what separates him from many other actors is his ability to search for compassion towards even the most terrible people he's played - such as the way he talked about working with Steve McQueen to dive into what would make Epps tick, and understand some of the challenges that such a monster of a character would face. He has this compassion and exhibits such a tolerance for diverse opinions, and yet his fandom is policed to ensure that everyone thinks the same and talks the same.  Kind of funny when you think about it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Funny when people forget all they said about Alicia and Michael over the years. I suppose that’s easy when your like minded members are no longer members. It’s interesting reading back on here sometimes.



It’s also funny how there are attempts to dress up so many nasty remarks and assumptions made about Alicia and Michael as diverse opinions. I think most of us can read between the lines as well as recognise hateful posts when we see them, some more blatant than others of course.


----------



## mchris55

I haven't forgotten anything. Anything. I have also said over and over and over again, that I don't require assistance from anyone to create or elucidate my thoughts. Perhaps you are confusing me with other posters. This has happened more than once. I have no desire to be a part of another person's fictional narrative. I have a voice, I know how to use it, and I CAN and WILL create my own narrative. A narrative that represents the truth.


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> It's funny - sometimes the hate I see is not directed toward Alicia or Michael, but towards fans who don't exhibit the acceptable behavior in admiring both in the proper degree. Which if you think about it, is kind of odd. In interviews they've done, both Michael and Alicia seem to be free thinkers who respect other people, and respect that people are unique and are meant to be diverse. Michael doesn't speak up about a lot in terms of politics, but when he does, it centers on respecting diversity - protecting refugees and his distaste of Brexit. I also think that what separates him from many other actors is his ability to search for compassion towards even the most terrible people he's played - such as the way he talked about working with Steve McQueen to dive into what would make Epps tick, and understand some of the challenges that such a monster of a character would face. He has this compassion and exhibits such a tolerance for diverse opinions, and yet his fandom is policed to ensure that everyone thinks the same and talks the same.  Kind of funny when you think about it.


Policed is definitely the right word.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Posted an hour ago


----------



## Just Askin

*He’s only gone and bloody won!!! *
*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *He’s only gone and bloody won!!! *
> *
> View attachment 3946811
> *



Hope he does as well tomorrow!

Meanwhile his wife has just been awarded with the Honorary Nordic Dragon Award at the Gothenburg Film Festival - short video on her thread.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Champion!


http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/sport/f1/2018/01/26/fassbender-vince-in-ferrari-a-daytona_4a9a415e-23e5-4fa9-a93f-10f04416fe7d.html


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3946855
> 
> 
> Champion!
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/spo...ona_4a9a415e-23e5-4fa9-a93f-10f04416fe7d.html



Way to go Fassy! 

The Oscars could take a clue from Ferrari. He wins first place after one year of racing, and yet the Academy has yet to reward him despite years of deserving it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Closer look [emoji3]


----------



## eserei27

also not to be vulgar, but that racing suit shows off his... uh... assets nicely


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## eserei27

Another view


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




Lovely!


----------



## eserei27

Celebrating!


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## pearlyqueen

Oops - didn’t see eserei37’s post when I posted the champagne pic!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Oops - didn’t see eserei37’s post when I posted the champagne pic!


lol I nearly posted it too.


----------



## Just Askin

Can you imagine the phone call with his Dad. I wonder who screamed louder?!


----------



## eserei27

My sister, who is not a Michael fan and also not straight, just commented to me that the race suit does nothing to hide Michael’s most famous asset. And she wasn’t talking about his smile [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3946857
> 
> 
> Closer look [emoji3]


Omg lol


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Can you imagine the phone call with his Dad. I wonder who screamed louder?!



I am very happy for him!  What a day!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3947065


Congrats to Michael again.  What and awesome picture! You can’t see his lovely face, but that ring sure looks prominent.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Whew!  What a crazy day I've had -- all this velvet rope I've had to maneuver through to be able to post here. Then the bouncer told me I was wearing the wrong shoes, and I had to go back and change and go through the whole process again just to finally get here and say I'm excited to see that Michael has discovered that removing the weight of underwear from his car finally did the trick to let him pass enough cars to claim victory!


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Champion!
> 
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/sito/notizie/sport/f1/2018/01/26/fassbender-vince-in-ferrari-a-daytona_4a9a415e-23e5-4fa9-a93f-10f04416fe7d.html



Yay!!  I bet he's so happy!


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Autumn2014

I wonder if all those years of go karting helped him take to racing?  I have been reading a lot of his older interviews and in many he either talked about go karting or he and the journalist actually went go karting. He also named racer Michael Shuemaker as his childhood idol and talked of totally fangirling when he got to meet him. He's been attending Grand Prix races for years. I really don't think racing is something he turned to on a whim when his acting career slowed down. I think he intentionally slowed down his acting career so he could pursue racing. I think this is something he's wanted for awhile and true to his reputation, he was willing to put forth the effort and give it his all and make it happen. I think it's cool. How many people have dreams but never pursue them or want to accomplish something but never make the effort to achieve it?  He gives things his all and it shows with his accomplishments which now include trophies for racing.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Please also view the original.


----------



## Autumn2014

He looks so happy! I can't imagine him being any more giddy at winning an oscar.


----------



## Just Askin

Autumn2014 said:


> I wonder if all those years of go karting helped him take to racing?  I have been reading a lot of his older interviews and in many he either talked about go karting or he and the journalist actually went go karting. He also named racer Michael Shuemaker as his childhood idol and talked of totally fangirling when he got to meet him. He's been attending Grand Prix races for years. I really don't think racing is something he turned to on a whim when his acting career slowed down. I think he intentionally slowed down his acting career so he could pursue racing. I think this is something he's wanted for awhile and true to his reputation, he was willing to put forth the effort and give it his all and make it happen. I think it's cool. How many people have dreams but never pursue them or want to accomplish something but never make the effort to achieve it?  He gives things his all and it shows with his accomplishments which now include trophies for racing.







Lol the signs were all there!


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

*Anyone interested in watching Michaels race at 9.20am Florida time use this link then go to Ferrari Challenge.*
*https://www.imsa.com/events/2018-rolex-24-daytona*


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Anyone interested in watching Michaels race at 9.20am Florida time use this link then go to Ferrari Challenge.*
> *https://www.imsa.com/events/2018-rolex-24-daytona*



Thanks for the link. He basically raced from 5th position from start to get champion ! Also the top speed is 185KM/h! Some of you must be feeling worried !


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

Can people please  stop messing up Michael’s race


----------



## NovemberWind

Just Askin said:


> Can people please  stop messing up Michael’s race


What happened?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

oops Posted at the same time sorry.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Sorry didn’t realise you’d posted, Eserei.



No problem. The more Michael the better!


----------



## Just Askin

Src: Chris Buccola


----------



## eserei27

Source: stewya on instagram


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Autumn2014

He really looks good in all these pics.  He looks right at home on a racetrack.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## baewatch

Autumn2014 said:


> He really looks good in all these pics.  He looks right at home on a racetrack.


yes  and i think people should accept that and not always want to see him in films all the time


----------



## eserei27

Source: Jeff Haden


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

These pics need to be issued with birth control...just sayin’










Pic src: Oooranger. (So much thanks)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Maybe we don’t mind getting pregnant!


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27




----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


>



Is she the same woman, married to a driver, who posted some pics with him in Italy after the last race last season? She looks familiar.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3949721



Thanks JA for sharing this victorious moment of Michael. Now waiting if there is the “face full of champagne “ video, hopefully it is available! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks JA for sharing this victorious moment of Michael. Now waiting if there is the “face full of champagne “ video, hopefully it is available! [emoji1][emoji1]


This is all we got for now


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> Is she the same woman, married to a driver, who posted some pics with him in Italy after the last race last season? She looks familiar.



Yes, but I think she’s the one who’s the driver and her husband is the tagalong


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Yes, but I think she’s the one who’s the driver and her husband is the tagalong


Who are you talking about?


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Who are you talking about?



The woman in the pic with Michael in post #30182


----------



## eserei27

Nope, I’m wrong. Her husband’s the driver. I seem to remember at least one of the Ferrari Challenge drivers being female though. hmm...


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Nope, I’m wrong. Her husband’s the driver. I seem to remember at least one of the Ferrari Challenge drivers being female though. hmm...


Oh. Yeah he’s Martin Fuentes. He races in the class  a few above Michael. Just took part in the Daytona 24. Definitely friends.
His wife is an actress.  3 beautiful little girls.
Fortunately there are several women who race in the various categories in Ferrari Challenge.


----------



## Just Askin

*First line up of the season...*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

With Martin Fuentes and Fuentes team mates.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Thanks to all who gather pics and post them here. I’m at work all day and have zero time to search for things during the day. It’s nice to have it all in one place at the end of the day


----------



## Autumn2014

eserei27 said:


> Thanks to all who gather pics and post them here. I’m at work all day and have zero time to search for things during the day. It’s nice to have it all in one place at the end of the day



Yes! I second this. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Hackensack

Autumn2014 said:


> Yes! I second this. Thank you everyone!


I agree!  The photos are so very much appreciated!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> Thanks to all who gather pics and post them here. I’m at work all day and have zero time to search for things during the day. *It’s nice to have it all in one place at the end of the day *


Yes,thank you all!



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3949444
> View attachment 3949445
> View attachment 3949446
> View attachment 3949447
> View attachment 3949448
> View attachment 3949449


I really like these ones. It's great when he wins but,independently of that,he looks so happy to be there.


----------



## eserei27

And from his instagram story


----------



## eserei27

Champagne!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3953407
> 
> View attachment 3953408
> 
> View attachment 3953409



Thanks JA for sharing. Read one comment: the only time when Michael laughed but we can’t see his teeth.........


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks JA for sharing. Read one comment: the only time when Michael laughed but we can’t see his teeth.........


He’s bursting inside...


----------



## Just Askin

*Michael at 4 mins..*

**


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


>



Eserei, can you remember what was removed? I don’t  want to post it anywhere if it’s been taken down. Thanks.


----------



## Just Askin

When you get in after a long rubbish day at work ..to find you smashed 2 of your Uni Modules  . Think I’ll treat myself to a Fassbender film...so many good ones to choose from


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> When you get in after a long rubbish day at work ..to find you smashed 2 of your Uni Modules  . Think I’ll treat myself to a Fassbender film...so many good ones to choose from


I'd vote Frank.  That's always my favorite for a kick back and just have fun mood. Downside of course is you don't see his face, but you do get to hear him sing!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> When you get in after a long rubbish day at work ..to find you smashed 2 of your Uni Modules  . Think I’ll treat myself to a Fassbender film...so many good ones to choose from


That should definitely make you feel better!


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> When you get in after a long rubbish day at work ..to find you smashed 2 of your Uni Modules  . Think I’ll treat myself to a Fassbender film...so many good ones to choose from



Congrats! A fassy film is a great reward!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael’s wife describes how he watched her as a child 15-20 times in a row on You Tube ... that’s love[emoji177]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> When you get in after a long rubbish day at work ..to find you smashed 2 of your Uni Modules  . Think I’ll treat myself to a Fassbender film...so many good ones to choose from



So which one did you choose? Let me guess... Trespass Against Us..? [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> So which one did you choose? Let me guess... Trespass Against Us..? [emoji6]


You think I’m so predictable ........okay you got me sussed


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael’s wife describes how he watched her as a child 15-20 times in a row on You Tube ... that’s love[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3955172




Its sad really. Most couples learn about each other's childhoods by sharing stories ... spending time with each others families and going through old photos and videos. Michael and Alicia are running in separate directions so often, spending so little time with each other's families that when he wants to know more about her, he's gotta search for it on line.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You think I’m so predictable ........okay you got me sussed
> View attachment 3955204
> View attachment 3955205
> View attachment 3955206



Haha, you’re too easy to read, but you’re not alone there! [emoji6]


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> Its sad really. Most couples learn about each other's childhoods by sharing stories ... spending time with each others families and going through old photos and videos. Michael and Alicia are running in separate directions so often, spending so little time with each other's families that when he wants to know more about her, he's gotta search for it on line.


I see a lot of baseless assumptions,like the fact that they've spent little time with each others families, that they don't talk about their childhoods (how do we know it?),and that he was looking for  YT videos because he wanted to know more about her.. All these assumptions because he was _simply _watching a video that resurfaced  when Alicia won the Oscar. She doesn't even say when this happened.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> I see a lot of baseless assumptions,like the fact that they've spent little time with each others families, that they don't talk about their childhoods (how do we know it?),and that he was looking for  YT videos because he wanted to know more about her.. All these assumptions because he was _simply _watching a video that resurfaced  when Alicia won the Oscar. She doesn't even say when this happened.




The comment was meant in jest but was not entirely baseless. We’ve seen multiple occasions now where Michael has visited family and Alicia wasn’t there. A few weeks ago he visited his sister alone, and last year she threw him a birthday party that she didn’t attend. And we know that Alicia is in Sweden now for work without him. And she said in a tv interview tonight that she brought a plus one to the royal dinner but it wasn’t her husband. So there is actually basis in saying they spend family time without each other.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> When you get in after a long rubbish day at work ..to find you smashed 2 of your Uni Modules  . Think I’ll treat myself to a Fassbender film...so many good ones to choose from



Awesome!


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> I see a lot of baseless assumptions,like the fact that they've spent little time with each others families, that they don't talk about their childhoods (how do we know it?),and that he was looking for  YT videos because he wanted to know more about her.. All these assumptions because he was _simply _watching a video that resurfaced  when Alicia won the Oscar. She doesn't even say when this happened.



Bit of a side step...I saw Helen McCrory (dark haired lady in Carla) the other day. My boy was all “Mum, Peaky Blinders”  and all I could think was ‘Michael Fassbender in pink shorts..shirtless mmmm’.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Eserei, can you remember what was removed? I don’t  want to post it anywhere if it’s been taken down. Thanks.



It’s a picture of Michael with a fan (she’s wearing a hat, has long blond hair). I can actually still see the pic here (when viewing through Tapatalk) but I see that she’s made her account private now.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Awesome!


Thank You. If I treat myself to a Fassbender Film Fiesta every time I do well, I could be motivated enough to get a first


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> It’s a picture of Michael with a fan (she’s wearing a hat, has long blond hair). I can actually still see the pic here (when viewing through Tapatalk) but I see that she’s made her account private now.


Thanks. Yes I remember now.  Oh well.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Thank You. If I treat myself to a Fassbender Film Fiesta every time I do well, I could be motivated enough to get a first


Hey whatever it takes!


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Bit of a side step...I saw Helen McCrory (dark haired lady in Carla) the other day. My boy was all “Mum, Peaky Blinders”  and all I could think was ‘Michael Fassbender in pink shorts..shirtless mmmm’.


She’s good.  I know people who love Cillian Murphy and Peaky Blinders but I can’t get into him.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> Bit of a side step...I saw Helen McCrory (dark haired lady in Carla) the other day. My boy was all “Mum, Peaky Blinders”  and all I could think was ‘Michael Fassbender in pink shorts..shirtless mmmm’.


Just remembered. When I got home and told my daughter she says “ Malfoys Mum” . So of course I’m yes, loads of things, she’s really good. But I was still seeing pink shorts and Michael!


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> She’s good.  I know people who love Cillian Murphy and Peaky Blinders but I can’t get into him.


I haven’t but I will. I love binge watching a good series.


----------



## Just Askin

*For those that work better with visuals *
*And that was the wind tenting those shorts not...anything else *


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I see a lot of baseless assumptions,like the fact that they've spent little time with each others families, that they don't talk about their childhoods (how do we know it?),and that he was looking for  YT videos because he wanted to know more about her.. All these assumptions because he was _simply _watching a video that resurfaced  when Alicia won the Oscar. She doesn't even say when this happened.




You hit the nail on the head again Morgane [emoji106]


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> She’s good.  I know people who love Cillian Murphy and Peaky Blinders but I can’t get into him.



I’m kind of struggling with Peaky Blinders, it’s so violent! Helen McCrory is one of the best aspects of it IMO.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3955440
> 
> *For those that work better with visuals *
> *And that was the wind tenting those shorts not...anything else *



Lol, if you say so... I’d forgotten Helen was in this, must be over 10 years ago?


----------



## threadbender

nm


----------



## mchris55

Baseless assumptions are always made about me.


----------



## Just Askin

*Just Sayin’*


----------



## Lucky in Life

Hi I’m new here, but have spent a few days reading through the thread (off work sick and extremely bored) and all I can say is good lord! If some people on here who claim to be Michael’s fans are this negative and critical of him, I’d hate to see what they’d say about someone they don’t like!

I came here hoping to see pictures and the odd snippets of gossip for a man I admire, not to see the poor man and his wife ran down at every opportunity. It’s a little sad really that people can be like that towards someone they don’t know, seems like a real waste of energy.

To all who post the great pics and the sightings, gossip, thank you in advance and I hope I’ve found a place to pacify my Fassy addiction


----------



## Autumn2014

Lucky in Life said:


> Hi I’m new here, but have spent a few days reading through the thread (off work sick and extremely bored) and all I can say is good lord! If some people on here who claim to be Michael’s fans are this negative and critical of him, I’d hate to see what they’d say about someone they don’t like!
> 
> I came here hoping to see pictures and the odd snippets of gossip for a man I admire, not to see the poor man and his wife ran down at every opportunity. It’s a little sad really that people can be like that towards someone they don’t know, seems like a real waste of energy.
> 
> To all who post the great pics and the sightings, gossip, thank you in advance and I hope I’ve found a place to pacify my Fassy addiction



Welcome! I'm a new poster too (longtime lurker).  This is a great place for all the latest pics and news. It's great having one place to check in on. Most members are nice and friendly. The negative stuff I just tune out.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> Hi I’m new here, but have spent a few days reading through the thread (off work sick and extremely bored) and all I can say is good lord! If some people on here who claim to be Michael’s fans are this negative and critical of him, I’d hate to see what they’d say about someone they don’t like!
> 
> I came here hoping to see pictures and the odd snippets of gossip for a man I admire, not to see the poor man and his wife ran down at every opportunity. It’s a little sad really that people can be like that towards someone they don’t know, seems like a real waste of energy.
> 
> To all who post the great pics and the sightings, gossip, thank you in advance and I hope I’ve found a place to pacify my Fassy addiction



Welcome Lucky in Life! I share all your sentiments - good to have you on board [emoji3]


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don’t understand the need to judge the proper way to exhibit fan behavior. Just be glad that Michael has fans. That’s how he will get future work. Weed out too many who don’t behave as you wish and he truly will be box office poison without a fan base. If a parent can live a child dearly but still see elements in that child that need improving, surely a fan of a movie star can see great things in that person but acknowledge faults too.


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> Hi I’m new here, but have spent a few days reading through the thread (off work sick and extremely bored) and all I can say is good lord! If some people on here who claim to be Michael’s fans are this negative and critical of him, I’d hate to see what they’d say about someone they don’t like!
> 
> I came here hoping to see pictures and the odd snippets of gossip for a man I admire, not to see the poor man and his wife ran down at every opportunity. It’s a little sad really that people can be like that towards someone they don’t know, seems like a real waste of energy.
> 
> To all who post the great pics and the sightings, gossip, thank you in advance and I hope I’ve found a place to pacify my Fassy addiction


Welcome. I love when Michael's fans understand the need to judge the proper way to exhibit decent human behaviour. Good to have you on board.


----------



## Lucky in Life

LibbyRuth said:


> I don’t understand the need to judge the proper way to exhibit fan behavior. Just be glad that Michael has fans. That’s how he will get future work. Weed out too many who don’t behave as you wish and he truly will be box office poison without a fan base. If a parent can live a child dearly but still see elements in that child that need improving, surely a fan of a movie star can see great things in that person but acknowledge faults too.



I hardly think you can compare being the fan of an actor to being a parent I mean I think Michael is incredibly talented and possibly the most beautiful man I’ve seen, but I don’t “love” him. I admire him, I respect him (and the choices he makes for himself), I enjoy watching his films, well the majority of them; I don’t love them all but it’s more about the style of movie I prefer. But if he did something awful or was proven to be a horrible person, I’d just move on. I wouldn’t do that with my child, as you know, I love them unconditionally. There’s really no comparison. 

So far everything I’ve seen of Michael, I like. He seems like a genuinely decent, humble and down-to-earth man, who plots his own course in life, follows his own passions and very much marches to the beat of his own drum. It just appears some people don’t like that as he’s not doing what they perceive to be right. I have faith he knows what he’s doing and what makes him happy. 

To everyone else thank you for the welcome, much appreciated


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think you can compare two things without equating them, which is why I used the analogy of parents with children. The same could be applied to two friends, or even a boss and an employee. The point is, everyone does not live with the same absolutes in terms of the behaviors of others. Some choose to be fans of someone because the person is hot, others because of talent, and others because of the life they perceive the person lives. People are fans for different reasons, and stop being fans for different reasons, but we all benefit from the number of fans because that factors in to the potential of future projects. That’s the key reason I don’t support a mindset of gatekeeping a fandom. Why judge what makes an appropriate fan? Why not instead what we all have in common and move past differences. Some people are fans but still laugh at flaws. Who cares?


----------



## Lucky in Life

LibbyRuth said:


> I think you can compare two things without equating them, which is why I used the analogy of parents with children. The same could be applied to two friends, or even a boss and an employee. The point is, everyone does not live with the same absolutes in terms of the behaviors of others. Some choose to be fans of someone because the person is hot, others because of talent, and others because of the life they perceive the person lives. People are fans for different reasons, and stop being fans for different reasons, but we all benefit from the number of fans because that factors in to the potential of future projects. That’s the key reason I don’t support a mindset of gatekeeping a fandom. Why judge what makes an appropriate fan? Why not instead what we all have in common and move past differences. Some people are fans but still laugh at flaws. Who cares?



There’s a vast difference between acknowledging and laughing at flaws, and out and out running the man down. It’s not about gatekeeping his fandom, it’s about being slightly perplexed that supposed fans can be so negative about a man they’re claiming to admire. I just don’t understand it. No he’s not perfect, he has his flaws, just like everyone but it’s the way people are so eager to criticise him based on what? Certainly not fact. Then others celebrate that criticism and only appear to add to it. I don’t know about you, but as much as I’m able to see faults in those I care about, I don’t take pleasure in it and use it as a stick to beat them with. As I say I just don’t understand the constant negativity. Clearly we view things very differently, and that’s fine, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so let’s just agree to disagree.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Well we’ve got something in common because I don’t understand the constant negativity towards fellow fans. What would be some examples of the negativity and dragging you speak of? And why does it matter?


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> I hardly think you can compare being the fan of an actor to being a parent I mean I think Michael is incredibly talented and possibly the most beautiful man I’ve seen, but I don’t “love” him. I admire him, I respect him (and the choices he makes for himself), I enjoy watching his films, well the majority of them; I don’t love them all but it’s more about the style of movie I prefer. But if he did something awful or was proven to be a horrible person, I’d just move on. I wouldn’t do that with my child, as you know, I love them unconditionally. There’s really no comparison.
> 
> So far everything I’ve seen of Michael, I like. He seems like a genuinely decent, humble and down-to-earth man, who plots his own course in life, follows his own passions and very much marches to the beat of his own drum. It just appears some people don’t like that as he’s not doing what they perceive to be right. I have faith he knows what he’s doing and what makes him happy.
> 
> To everyone else thank you for the welcome, much appreciated





Lucky in Life said:


> There’s a vast difference between acknowledging and laughing at flaws, and out and out running the man down. It’s not about gatekeeping his fandom, it’s about being slightly perplexed that supposed fans can be so negative about a man they’re claiming to admire. I just don’t understand it. No he’s not perfect, he has his flaws, just like everyone but it’s the way people are so eager to criticise him based on what? Certainly not fact. Then others celebrate that criticism and only appear to add to it. I don’t know about you, but as much as I’m able to see faults in those I care about, I don’t take pleasure in it and use it as a stick to beat them with. As I say I just don’t understand the constant negativity. Clearly we view things very differently, and that’s fine, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so let’s just agree to disagree.


----------



## Autumn2014

You don't have to be 100% positive or like every thing about someone to be a fan but when someone is always critical and negative and nitpicking every single flaw, or supposed flaw and actively spreads baseless rumors and lies, I don't think they're a fan. They're a critic.  Even the best and brightest of the world have their critics so Michael and his wife are in good company.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> There’s a vast difference between acknowledging and laughing at flaws, and out and out running the man down. It’s not about gatekeeping his fandom, it’s about being slightly perplexed that supposed fans can be so negative about a man they’re claiming to admire. I just don’t understand it. No he’s not perfect, he has his flaws, just like everyone but it’s the way people are so eager to criticise him based on what? Certainly not fact. Then others celebrate that criticism and only appear to add to it. I don’t know about you, but as much as I’m able to see faults in those I care about, I don’t take pleasure in it and use it as a stick to beat them with. As I say I just don’t understand the constant negativity. Clearly we view things very differently, and that’s fine, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so let’s just agree to disagree.





I think you’ve summed up the negativity very well which may well be influenced by  negativity found on other sites and blogs that are devoted to trashing Michael’s wife. They fabricate all manner of salacious rubbish about her, mock her films, her clothes, even her accent and are so infantile they even give her silly nicknames. Same people belittle her relationship and marriage to Michael. It doesn’t take much analysis to think ahah, the big issue these people have is Michael’s wife - they don’t approve of her, or don’t think she’s suitable or would prefer him to not have a wife at all.

Presumably out of frustration that Michael has behaved contrary to the way they believe he should, they snipe at him now as well. They are fond of asserting that they are entitled to make assumptions and form opinions, although they are invariably detrimental and proffered as valid without any factual back up. I don’t recall this kind of sustained criticism of Michael prior to him meeting and marrying Alicia, so I’ve concluded that his wife and marriage are the triggers. 

Apparently these people  know better than him who or what is right for him and think they are entitled to judge and snipe. Like you I’m perplexed why people who have so many issues with Michael would give him the time of day. I’ve given up trying to figure out what motivates them or what they get out of it. Let’s hope that as time goes on they tire of it and move on elsewhere. After all, surely  by now it’s obvious that Alicia is a non negotiable part of his life and is here to stay.


----------



## mchris55

Everyone has the right to have their own opinions.


----------



## LibbyRuth

It falls flat to lament the fan behavior you describe when you’re guilty of doing the same towards the people you speak of. There are fans behaving contrary to how you think they should - disliking Alicia because she’s dull. It would be very very easy for you to understand why people think of her and them as they do because you can converse with them. But instead of that, you make up a story about jealousy, which bolsters the image of Alicia you wish others bought in to.
It also falls flat to lament negativity when you express it by being negative. If you want criticism to end, set an example. Look at how many people have suddenly joined this forum, all saying they are new but have been lurking and are bothered by negativity ... at other sites. Fans don’t make themselves better fans by lamenting those who don’t do it right.
I’m a fan of Michael, even though I don’t care for him playing the paparazzi game like he does. I found Alicia dull and was indifferent to her. That’s grown to a stronger dislike not because of anything she’s done, but because her fans have turned me off so much with the way they attack when they encounter anyone who dares to not adore her. That forced fandom makes me dislike the person who would draw such fandom.
So allow me to use another commonly used tactic of the fan police - how do you think Michael, Alicia and their families would feel if they knew a handful of their fans were attacking other devoted fans who buy tickets to their movies. I bet it would make them very very sad. They might even pout, cry, and march off in a forceful walk leaning forward not wanting to work anymore. Hey! Maybe that’s the reason they are working so little!


----------



## eserei27

I don’t get why it’s so hard for people to understand that some people simply don’t like Alicia, and thus they’re not thrilled about Michael’s marriage to her. It’s like when your friend dates/ marries someone you don’t like. Does your opinion matter? No. Does it change the situation? No. Is your friend still able to make his/ her own decisions? Absolutely. Do you need to criticize your friend for their decision at every turn? No. But you’re entitled to like or dislike whomever you want, no matter who’s married to him/ her.


----------



## eserei27

And just to add... I adore Michael, no matter what I may or may not think of his wife. So I’m here to stay, and I support his endeavors. I value him, and his happiness. So I try to just stick to that.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Welcome, Lucky in Life.  What a nice username you have! 

I don’t understand people who claim to love Michael yet despise Alicia. What has she done that is so offensive? Absolutely nothing is the correct answer. Michael clearly loves because out of all the women he dated, he decided she’s the one he wanted to share his life with officially. 
_*
Michael is not our friend*_. I’m at a loss to understand why we need to approve his choice, but the good thing is I don’t need to understand.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Presumably out of frustration that Michael has behaved contrary to the way they believe he should, they snipe at him now as well. They are fond of asserting that they are entitled to make assumptions and form opinions, although they are invariably detrimental and proffered as valid without any factual back up. I don’t recall this kind of sustained criticism of Michael prior to him meeting and marrying Alicia, so I’ve concluded that his wife and marriage are the triggers.


Unfortunately  it gets more twisted than that. I’ve recently seen comments on Fassydom where bloggers have stated they mock Michael’s wife because his fans don’t like his wife being mocked. That’s the reason. Ahah I here you think. That makes no sense. I agree. Imagine taking pleasure from trying to upset Michael’s fans. I’m so glad that’s not how the majority behave on Purse Forum.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I don’t get why it’s so hard for people to understand that some people simply don’t like Alicia, and thus they’re not thrilled about Michael’s marriage to her. It’s like when your friend dates/ marries someone you don’t like. Does your opinion matter? No. Does it change the situation? No. Is your friend still able to make his/ her own decisions? Absolutely. Do you need to criticize your friend for their decision at every turn? No. But you’re entitled to like or dislike whomever you want, no matter who’s married to him/ her.


It’s not about disliking Alicia. It’s about coming onto her husbands thread and trashing her, quite often taking Michael down in the process. I’m sure there’s a word to describe that behaviour.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Welcome, Lucky in Life.  What a nice username you have!
> 
> I don’t understand people who claim to love Michael yet despise Alicia. What has she done that is so offensive? Absolutely nothing is the correct answer. Michael clearly loves because out of all the women he dated, he decided she’s the one he wanted to share his life with officially.
> _*
> Michael is not our friend*_. I’m at a loss to understand why we need to approve his choice, but the good thing is I don’t need to understand.



You’re right. Michael is not our friend. So why on earth does it matter if some people who like watching his movies don’t like watching the movies his wife makes? 
Are you an adoring fan of Zoe Kravitz? Nicole Behrie? Naomi Campbell? Magdalena Ghenea? Because if the rule is if Michael loves a woman his fans must too, then since he dated all of them, we’d better support them too. Sure he didn’t marry any of them, but he maintains friendships with some of them so if we have to think like him we’ve gotta be fans of them.
Speaking of actresses, have you ever encountered one whose work you didn’t like? Or an actor? Everyone is not a fan of every actor. That’s how people end up liking Michael but not Alicia. Because it’s okay for people to form opinions. 
Perhaps Alicia would be better served if her fans spent more time talking up her accomplishments and less time berating people who are not drawn to her ... or are turned off by her fandom.


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> I think you’ve summed up the negativity very well which may well be influenced by  negativity found on other sites and blogs that are devoted to trashing Michael’s wife. They fabricate all manner of salacious rubbish about her, mock her films, her clothes, even her accent and are so infantile they even give her silly nicknames. Same people belittle her relationship and marriage to Michael. It doesn’t take much analysis to think ahah, the big issue these people have is Michael’s wife - they don’t approve of her, or don’t think she’s suitable or would prefer him to not have a wife at all.
> 
> Presumably out of frustration that Michael has behaved contrary to the way they believe he should, they snipe at him now as well. They are fond of asserting that they are entitled to make assumptions and form opinions, although they are invariably detrimental and proffered as valid without any factual back up. I don’t recall this kind of sustained criticism of Michael prior to him meeting and marrying Alicia, so I’ve concluded that his wife and marriage are the triggers.
> 
> Apparently these people  know better than him who or what is right for him and think they are entitled to judge and snipe. Like you I’m perplexed why people who have so many issues with Michael would give him the time of day. I’ve given up trying to figure out what motivates them or what they get out of it. Let’s hope that as time goes on they tire of it and move on elsewhere. After all, surely  by now it’s obvious that Alicia is a non negotiable part of his life and is here to stay.



Well said. There's a lot of scorned fans out there. Hell hath no fury. I guess their only course of revenge is to daily vent their frustrations online. I'd rather move on to someone else than be a part of a fandom where I no longer liked the actor or his fans.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Insomnia at almost 2am is rough. But surely watching Tulip Fever or The Light Between Oceans in hopes of falling asleep is better than berating the wrong Michael fans on line,


----------



## gingerglory

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael’s wife describes how he watched her as a child 15-20 times in a row on You Tube ... that’s love[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3955172




adorable!


----------



## Autumn2014

eserei27 said:


> I don’t get why it’s so hard for people to understand that some people simply don’t like Alicia, and thus they’re not thrilled about Michael’s marriage to her. It’s like when your friend dates/ marries someone you don’t like. Does your opinion matter? No. Does it change the situation? No. Is your friend still able to make his/ her own decisions? Absolutely. Do you need to criticize your friend for their decision at every turn? No. But you’re entitled to like or dislike whomever you want, no matter who’s married to him/ her.



Of course people are entitled to dislike her, evidenced by the number of posts here everyday expressing how much they dislike her, lol. If they weren't allowed to express such opinions we wouldn't be reading them everyday. But you and I both know it goes well beyond simply not liking her or her movies, way beyond criticism of her acting skills. It gets very personal and ugly to the point I don't even want to repeat what's been written of her. 

For me, I recall the expression "hurt people hurt people" and think a lot of the Alicia backlash is frustrated fans wanting to frustrate fans. Some fans are really disappointed with Michael. Whether that's rational or not, they are. They're taking it out on other fans. Sometimes I think its more about that than Alicia or Michael.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> Unfortunately  it gets more twisted than that. I’ve recently seen comments on Fassydom where bloggers have stated they mock Michael’s wife because his fans don’t like his wife being mocked. That’s the reason. Ahah I here you think. That makes no sense. I agree. Imagine taking pleasure from trying to upset Michael’s fans. I’m so glad that’s not how the majority behave on Purse Forum.



Lol, we were posting basically the same thing at the same time.


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> It falls flat to lament the fan behavior you describe when you’re guilty of doing the same towards the people you speak of. There are fans behaving contrary to how you think they should - disliking Alicia because she’s dull. It would be very very easy for you to understand why people think of her and them as they do because you can converse with them. But instead of that, you make up a story about jealousy, which bolsters the image of Alicia you wish others bought in to.
> It also falls flat to lament negativity when you express it by being negative. If you want criticism to end, set an example. Look at how many people have suddenly joined this forum, all saying they are new but have been lurking and are bothered by negativity ... at other sites. Fans don’t make themselves better fans by lamenting those who don’t do it right.
> I’m a fan of Michael, even though I don’t care for him playing the paparazzi game like he does. I found Alicia dull and was indifferent to her. That’s grown to a stronger dislike not because of anything she’s done, but because her fans have turned me off so much with the way they attack when they encounter anyone who dares to not adore her. That forced fandom makes me dislike the person who would draw such fandom.
> So allow me to use another commonly used tactic of the fan police - how do you think Michael, Alicia and their families would feel if they knew a handful of their fans were attacking other devoted fans who buy tickets to their movies. I bet it would make them very very sad. They might even pout, cry, and march off in a forceful walk leaning forward not wanting to work anymore. Hey! Maybe that’s the reason they are working so little!


This is ridiculous. The film is going to bomb and no one can make Morose Melancholia a sympathetic figure. This is just nonsense to encourage interest in Morose Melancholia's latest stupid film.


----------



## Just Askin

Autumn2014 said:


> Of course people are entitled to dislike her, evidenced by the number of posts here everyday expressing how much they dislike her, lol. If they weren't allowed to express such opinions we wouldn't be reading them everyday. But you and I both know it goes well beyond simply not liking her or her movies, way beyond criticism of her acting skills. It gets very personal and ugly to the point I don't even want to repeat what's been written of her.
> 
> For me, I recall the expression "hurt people hurt people" and think a lot of the Alicia backlash is frustrated fans wanting to frustrate fans. Some fans are really disappointed with Michael. Whether that's rational or not, they are. They're taking it out on other fans. Sometimes I think its more about that than Alicia or Michael.


----------



## Just Askin

Is there a minimum age limit on joining Purse Forum cos....  ???


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Morgane

As I've already said,the point is that there's no middle ground. Personally speaking,I don't really care if LibbyRuth  thinks Alicia is dull,if she and others don't like her,her acting,her clothes or whatever,even if I don't understand the need to repeat the same things in this or her thread when some opinions are already quite clear..
But "negative criticism" isn't exactly how I'd describe the amount of nauseating stuff I've read over the past three years,above all about A. If some people are entitled to express these "opinions",others are entitled to call these so-called opinions out. In the end,it's more about proving a point  than anything else.



mchris55 said:


> This is ridiculous. The film is going to bomb *and no one can make Morose Melancholia a sympathetic figure.* This is just nonsense to encourage interest in Morose Melancholia's latest stupid film.


I didn't know we were talking about a *****-kind of figure.. 

Changing topic.. this is cute (Ischia Global Festival 2009):


----------



## Morgane

Was this pic posted?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lets be honest - things get repeated because Michael isn’t doing a heck of a lot to discuss. When he races, it’s talked about. Outside of that, he disappears, so Alicia’s activities are posted not just in her thread but in his, baiting the same opinions. It’s apparently fun to seek out those opinions and then lament they exist. It can be avoided, it can be moved on from. But it must be fun, because the response is sought over and over. As mChris said, any mention negative or positive is publicity and that’s what they seek!


----------



## NovemberWind

I love Fassy and I enjoy his fandom, but is true there are a part of it that not only trash "Alicia Vikander", the actress, they trash Michael Fassbender's wife, period. They don care if she is a good or a bad actress, or is she is beautiful or smart or dull woman, they think she is so insignificant they dont even mention or tag her name in news about Michael. And of course those who talk about her, never say "Alicia", instead they call her by horribles nicknames, very offensive ones.
 I'm not Alicia's fan, but there's nothing about her that I dislike. I dont love her, but I dont like the insistence of some Michael fans to insult her whenever they can.
There´s not such thing like "the manual on how to be an ideal fan", but as far I concerned I respect Michael and his decisions and I enjoy when he seems happy or having a good time with the people he choose.


----------



## LibbyRuth

People don’t tag Alicia in news about Michael because it’s about Michael. Honestly, I think it’s insukting to her that they so often tag him or mention him when talking about her. She’s got plenty of her own accomplishments. She was cast in many movies before she ever met him. She won an Oscar without him. Professionally, she is a lot beyond being married to him. So when articles are written about what she does without him that insist on bringing him in, it’s insulting. It harkens back to the days where a woman could not get a credit card without her husbands permission. Not tagging them for each other’s work is not insulting. It’s resoecting that while marriage is a key part of their lives, they are also individuals who stand on their own with accomplishments.


----------



## eserei27

The question that was posed is how can people who supposedly love Michael dislike his wife. That question was answered. You like who you like, you don’t like who you don’t like. Sometimes there’s no specific reason you don’t like someone. Sometimes they just rub you the wrong way. And true, Michael is not my friend. I never said that my opinion of his wife matters; it doesn’t. I don’t ask him who I should or shouldn’t date, I wouldn’t expect him to ask me. When push comes to shove, the only person who’s opinion of Alicia matters is Michael’s. He’s obviously happy with what he sees, so that’s what really matters. 

What started this whole conversation is that some fans get told they’re not real fans because of opinions they hold. That is frustrating, and gets old really fast. 

I think both Alicia and Michael deserve the respect that everyone deserves as human beings. I absolutely agree that some of the things that are said about them (mostly in other places, not here) go way too far and are cruel, not constructive criticism. On the other hand, I think there’s a gut response here to treat every differing opinion as if it’s cruel, when that’s simply not the case. 

I don’t talk about Alicia (for the most part) because my only interest in her is Michael. That’s why I stay in Michael’s thread, and don’t wander over to hers. But I don’t think the fact that I’m not her fan makes me any less of a fan of Michael’s than anyone else here. 

And for what it’s worth, I also thought the story of Michael watching young Alicia on YouTube was cute. I don’t hate her, I’m not jealous of her, and I don’t wish her ill.


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> I love Fassy and I enjoy his fandom, but is true there are a part of it that not only trash "Alicia Vikander", the actress, they trash Michael Fassbender's wife, period. They don care if she is a good or a bad actress, or is she is beautiful or smart or dull woman, they think she is so insignificant they dont even mention or tag her name in news about Michael. And of course those who talk about her, never say "Alicia", instead they call her by horribles nicknames, very offensive ones.
> I'm not Alicia's fan, but there's nothing about her that I dislike. I dont love her, but I dont like the insistence of some Michael fans to insult her whenever they can.
> There´s not such thing like "the manual on how to be an ideal fan", but as far I concerned I respect Michael and his decisions and I enjoy when he seems happy or having a good time with the people he choose.



Well said. Nobody has ever said anybody has to like Alicia, and tbh I couldn’t care less who likes her or not. What is out of order IMO is the relentless nastiness that is directed at her, much of which extends to Michael by association, because she is his wife. 

I also find it baffling the prospect that Michael, Alicia or their families would be upset by any fans seeking to defend their integrity, but presumably not concerned with the nastiness written about her/them?

As you say, there is no manual on how to be an ideal fan, but surely there are basic principles on how to behave with decency and show respect for other human beings, including Alicia?


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> The question that was posed is how can people who supposedly love Michael dislike his wife. That question was answered. You like who you like, you don’t like who you don’t like. Sometimes there’s no specific reason you don’t like someone. Sometimes they just rub you the wrong way. And true, Michael is not my friend. I never said that my opinion of his wife matters; it doesn’t. I don’t ask him who I should or shouldn’t date, I wouldn’t expect him to ask me. When push comes to shove, the only person who’s opinion of Alicia matters is Michael’s. He’s obviously happy with what he sees, so that’s what really matters.
> 
> What started this whole conversation is that some fans get told they’re not real fans because of opinions they hold. That is frustrating, and gets old really fast.
> 
> I think both Alicia and Michael deserve the respect that everyone deserves as human beings. I absolutely agree that some of the things that are said about them (mostly in other places, not here) go way too far and are cruel, not constructive criticism. On the other hand, I think there’s a gut response here to treat every differing opinion as if it’s cruel, when that’s simply not the case.
> 
> I don’t talk about Alicia (for the most part) because my only interest in her is Michael. That’s why I stay in Michael’s thread, and don’t wander over to hers. But I don’t think the fact that I’m not her fan makes me any less of a fan of Michael’s than anyone else here.
> 
> And for what it’s worth, I also thought the story of Michael watching young Alicia on YouTube was cute. I don’t hate her, I’m not jealous of her, and I don’t wish her ill.



I don’t disagree with any of this; the problem as I see it is the overwhelming criticism of Alicia here is of the nasty variety which many people object to. 

I’m glad you agree that the post of Michael watching young Alicia on You Tube was cute. not baiting, and as it was about something HE did, was relevant to his thread.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> The question that was posed is how can people who supposedly love Michael dislike his wife. That question was answered. You like who you like, you don’t like who you don’t like. Sometimes there’s no specific reason you don’t like someone. Sometimes they just rub you the wrong way. And true, Michael is not my friend. I never said that my opinion of his wife matters; it doesn’t. I don’t ask him who I should or shouldn’t date, I wouldn’t expect him to ask me. When push comes to shove, the only person who’s opinion of Alicia matters is Michael’s. He’s obviously happy with what he sees, so that’s what really matters.
> 
> What started this whole conversation is that some fans get told they’re not real fans because of opinions they hold. That is frustrating, and gets old really fast.
> 
> I think both Alicia and Michael deserve the respect that everyone deserves as human beings. I absolutely agree that some of the things that are said about them (mostly in other places, not here) go way too far and are cruel, not constructive criticism. On the other hand, I think there’s a gut response here to treat every differing opinion as if it’s cruel, when that’s simply not the case.
> 
> I don’t talk about Alicia (for the most part) because my only interest in her is Michael. That’s why I stay in Michael’s thread, and don’t wander over to hers. But I don’t think the fact that I’m not her fan makes me any less of a fan of Michael’s than anyone else here.
> 
> And for what it’s worth, I also thought the story of Michael watching young Alicia on YouTube was cute. I don’t hate her, I’m not jealous of her, and I don’t wish her ill.


With all due respect that wasn’t the question posed at all. A new member said they couldn’t understand so much negativity directed towards Michael from people who say they are fans. Another member then went on to say how they had every right to dislike his wife for whatever reason she wants to. That’s the actual bone of contention. People can try to portray their intent towards Michael in a good light even though they constantly spew nastiness...but they would do well to remember that most blogs/social media etc are public so all their real intent is out there for all Michael fans to read. 
I don’t think any of this evenings conversation was directed at you at all.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> With all due respect that wasn’t the question posed at all.



You’re correct, that wasn’t the original question that was posed. I suppose I was responding more to this post, in which the question was posed. 



Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I don’t understand people who claim to love Michael yet despise Alicia.
> 
> 
> _*
> Michael is not our friend*_.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think it’s relevant to point out that in today’s discussion the first person to bring Alicia into it was Pearlyqueen, and she can hardly be described as someone who dislikes Alicia.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> You’re correct, that wasn’t the original question that was posed. I suppose I was responding more to this post, in which the question was posed.


I don’t think that was actually a question being posed, was it? I personally agree with the sentiment. I can’t help wondering how he would feel towards people that show so much negativity towards the woman he’s chosen to spend his life with.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> I don’t think that was actually a question being posed, was it?


You’re right, it was more of a statement than a question. My response still stands. It is possible to adore Michael and to not adore his wife. It doesn’t make you a lesser fan of Michael’s.


----------



## Autumn2014

People are passionate, both pro and con. That in a way is a good thing for their careers. People are still debating, discussing, rehashing Michaels personal life even though he hasn't even been on a film set in a year. Apathy is a career killer. I don't see much apathy in these threads so that bodes well for them anyway!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> You’re right, it was more of a statement than a question. My response still stands. It is possible to adore Michael and to not adore his wife. It doesn’t make you a lesser fan of Michael’s.


I agree. However, no one was talking about anyone having to adore Michael’s  wife. We were talking about people being down right insulting and nasty about his wife. Maybe that’s the norm  for some but it’s a million miles away from how my children and I or anyone I associate with have  ever been brought up to behave towards another person.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

eserei27 said:


> You’re correct, that wasn’t the original question that was posed. I suppose I was responding more to this post, in which the question was posed.


Well, I noticed that you are always quick to defend those that are nasty towards her while you personally tend to strike a very neutral tone. You gave an example of a friend and I’m simply reminding everyone that these people are not our friends. But I’m not trying to have a fight with you or anyone for that matter, so I will withdraw from this conversation.


----------



## readingnook

There are many other places to be nasty and disrespectful, in the happy company of others, and many people make use of that.  But going on here to mindfully do it - and then calling other people on making you do it over and over again - that is seeking it out.


----------



## mchris55

When did self determination in thoughts and words become a problem? Why is this a problem?

No one is seeking anything. I am an adult  member of a message board. Why do I need anyone to censure my thoughts?


----------



## Lucky in Life

mchris55 said:


> Everyone has the right to have their own opinions.



Yep, think you’ll find I said those exact words, and I was merely expressing mine.


----------



## Lucky in Life

LibbyRuth said:


> It falls flat to lament the fan behavior you describe when you’re guilty of doing the same towards the people you speak of. There are fans behaving contrary to how you think they should - disliking Alicia because she’s dull. It would be very very easy for you to understand why people think of her and them as they do because you can converse with them. But instead of that, you make up a story about jealousy, which bolsters the image of Alicia you wish others bought in to.
> It also falls flat to lament negativity when you express it by being negative. If you want criticism to end, set an example. Look at how many people have suddenly joined this forum, all saying they are new but have been lurking and are bothered by negativity ... at other sites. Fans don’t make themselves better fans by lamenting those who don’t do it right.
> I’m a fan of Michael, even though I don’t care for him playing the paparazzi game like he does. I found Alicia dull and was indifferent to her. That’s grown to a stronger dislike not because of anything she’s done, but because her fans have turned me off so much with the way they attack when they encounter anyone who dares to not adore her. That forced fandom makes me dislike the person who would draw such fandom.
> So allow me to use another commonly used tactic of the fan police - how do you think Michael, Alicia and their families would feel if they knew a handful of their fans were attacking other devoted fans who buy tickets to their movies. I bet it would make them very very sad. They might even pout, cry, and march off in a forceful walk leaning forward not wanting to work anymore. Hey! Maybe that’s the reason they are working so little!



Was this directed at me? I’ll answer anyway. 

I’m not lamenting anything, I said quite clearly everyone is entitled to their opinion, I was simply asking questions, trying to understand the constant negativity and vitriol, and why certain “fans” only pop up to be negative and say really childish, immature things about someone they don’t know. I actually haven’t stared at any point so far my opinion of Alicia, only that of Michael, so you’re making assumptions as to whether or not I’m a fan of hers.

I strongly disagree that Michael is playing the pap game. He got married on an island, unless they avoided the beach, sea etc then there was no way to avoid the paps. With long-range cameras they could have been a considerable distance away and there’s no way of knowing who’s on a boat that far out to sea. (Just to say I’ve been to Ibiza a few times and there are always boats/yachts out throughout the day, quite a way off so it wouldn’t appear unusual for there to be one).

And I think Michael, Alicia and their families would be more concerned about the blatant lies and outright nastiness that’s thrown at them by these people proclaiming to be fans, as it is I’m pretty sure none of them read this thread.


----------



## Lucky in Life

eserei27 said:


> I don’t get why it’s so hard for people to understand that some people simply don’t like Alicia, and thus they’re not thrilled about Michael’s marriage to her. It’s like when your friend dates/ marries someone you don’t like. Does your opinion matter? No. Does it change the situation? No. Is your friend still able to make his/ her own decisions? Absolutely. Do you need to criticize your friend for their decision at every turn? No. But you’re entitled to like or dislike whomever you want, no matter who’s married to him/ her.



I get that, I think you’ll find I’ve not stated my opinion on Alicia. One of my best friends married a man I can’t stand, but I don’t run him down at every turn, and that is out of respect for my friend. I’m polite when I see him, but otherwise indifferent.

My point isn’t that people can dislike Alicia, its the hostile nature in which they do so, the fabrications and the constant criticism. There’s been some really personal, nasty remarks which others seem to take glee in seeing, all I’ve said is I don’t understand it?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> Was this directed at me? I’ll answer anyway.
> 
> I’m not lamenting anything, I said quite clearly everyone is entitled to their opinion, I was simply asking questions, trying to understand the constant negativity and vitriol, and why certain “fans” only pop up to be negative and say really childish, immature things about someone they don’t know. I actually haven’t stared at any point so far my opinion of Alicia, only that of Michael, so you’re making assumptions as to whether or not I’m a fan of hers.
> 
> I strongly disagree that Michael is playing the pap game. He got married on an island, unless they avoided the beach, sea etc then there was no way to avoid the paps. With long-range cameras they could have been a considerable distance away and there’s no way of knowing who’s on a boat that far out to sea. (Just to say I’ve been to Ibiza a few times and there are always boats/yachts out throughout the day, quite a way off so it wouldn’t appear unusual for there to be one).
> 
> And I think Michael, Alicia and their families would be more concerned about the blatant lies and outright nastiness that’s thrown at them by these people proclaiming to be fans, as it is I’m pretty sure none of them read this thread.


It wasn’t directed to you, but that doesn’t mean your opinion on the matter isn’t valued. The question I did pose to you was asking for examples of the behavior you find objectionable that first prompted you to comment.


----------



## mchris55

Policia, policia!!!

Why is this a thing?


----------



## Just Askin

So we post pics, articles etc. Certain members then appear to make negative comments about them (funny how that is their only contribution to this thread) and then they winge about people disagreeing with them...


----------



## mchris55

Why is it that I never see any of this?


People contribute what they want. If it is wrong, the people involved will correct it. I don't understand the need for a sanitized version of life.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


> So we post pics, articles etc. Certain members then appear to make negative comments about them (funny how that is their only contribution to this thread) and then they winge about people disagreeing with them...
> 
> View attachment 3956894



That’s what I find most baffling, I honestly can’t get my head around it?

Anyway I have to say I love your gifs!


----------



## Just Askin

*


mchris55 said:



			Why is it that I never see any of this?
		
Click to expand...

*
*Just...wow...*

*

*


----------



## mchris55

No, I don't understand it and I won't understand it unless it is pointed out to me. 

As for MF, his family was in the restaurant business in a tourist town. I am quite sure they can deal with negativity. Life does not need to be sanitized.


----------



## Just Askin

I’m crying 
Who would of thought being brought up in Fossa, a village with an estimated population of about 450 or so, would turn Michael into such a bad ass...


----------



## Lucky in Life

I have to say if my work is criticised I tend to take it on the chin, accept what’s said and aim to improve. If it’s my family, especially my child, who is criticised, lied about or derided then I can’t just let that go. Same with the rest of my family, hearing anything hurtful and downright nasty about them would upset me. Wouldn’t it anyone? 

Work vs Family- I know which I find most important.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Its boring, the same old discussion
Welcome, lucky
Where is Michael? Could he be in  Ireland? There was talk about a DMC movie, with him, maybe producer, maybe actor:


----------



## baewatch

Overall this is a great forum.
Lets be real and remember that Michael is a normal human being at the end of the day......
Be nice.
Lucky In Life could be a relative for all we know


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> I have to say if my work is criticised I tend to take it on the chin, accept what’s said and aim to improve. If it’s my family, especially my child, who is criticised, lied about or derided then I can’t just let that go. Same with the rest of my family, hearing anything hurtful and downright nasty about them would upset me. Wouldn’t it anyone?
> 
> Work vs Family- I know which I find most important.


The challenge in advancing this discussion past the original point is that examples are not being given of what exactly is offensive.  Sure, hearing cruel and hateful things is tough. That being said, when the subject being criticized is in the public eye, skin gets thicker as criticism comes with the job. Saying an outfit isn’t great, or an interview is boring, or a movie is bad is not hateful, it’s an opinion. That’s the kind of things that het posted here, along with the occasional joke based on observations. I think that’s par for the course with celebrity gossip and don’t see it changing anytime soon.



lunadeagosto said:


> Its boring, the same old discussion
> Welcome, lucky
> Where is Michael? Could he be in  Ireland? There was talk about a DMC movie, with him, maybe producer, maybe actor:



The willingness to cast someone for this role with no prior acting experience hints that this will be a smaller production which I find encouraging. DMC did better with Slow West than Assassins Creed. I think they do better when they focus on telling a story and not getting too big with the flash and production.


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Lucky In Life could be a relative for all we know


Whilst anything is always possible and with all due respect to Lucky in Life...I really hope not. Cos that would make posting some pics and feels extremely awkward


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


> Whilst anything is always possible and with all due respect to Lucky in Life...I really hope not. Cos that would make posting some pics and feels extremely awkward



I’m really not I wish!! Wait, no that sounds a little wrong  

But no all I am is a slightly bemused and perplexed fan. Promise


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Well said. Nobody has ever said anybody has to like Alicia, and tbh I couldn’t care less who likes her or not. What is out of order IMO is the relentless nastiness that is directed at her, much of which extends to Michael by association, because she is his wife.
> 
> ...
> 
> As you say, there is no manual on how to be an ideal fan, but surely there are basic principles on how to behave with decency and show respect for other human beings, including Alicia?



True, but anything is possible behind anonymity - "self determination", the "veneer of neutrality", responding to "baiting", or whatever they are calling it these days.  Like someone said, it's predictable, a little bit sad for so much effort.  One doesn't have to go to a thread to be determinedly obnoxious, it's a choice.


----------



## readingnook

Lucky in Life said:


> I’m really not I wish!! Wait, no that sounds a little wrong
> 
> But no all I am is a slightly bemused and perplexed fan. Promise



Commiserating, pal...join the club.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Well, I noticed that you are always quick to defend those that are nasty towards her while you personally tend to strike a very neutral tone.



I take umbrage at this. I’ve never defended nasty comments. I have defended people I think weren’t being treated fairly, but certainly not when they (or others) where saying nasty things. And I do not think I’ve been neutral. I’ve been clear about the fact that I’m not a fan of Alicia, but that I also do not approve of belittling or deriding her. I’ve been pretty consistent with that in my own actions and in my response to others actions. 

But like you, I do not want to fight. I just wanted to defend my stance, and now I’ll bow out of this conversation as well.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> Whilst anything is always possible and with all due respect to Lucky in Life...I really hope not. Cos that would make posting some pics and feels extremely awkward



Lol, I think we can all be grateful Michael can't read our minds or know our online history when we meet him! Egads!


----------



## LibbyRuth

New pic said to be from yesterday in Lisbon. Posted by BeatlesFass onTwitter.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Original source of pic can be seen here




peixola restaurante - a fish restaurant in Lisbon.

Text reads “yesterday we had a special visit #aliciavikander #michaelfassbender”

Lovely pic of them both looking very cosy [emoji177]


----------



## mollie12

I thought people might find the last paragraph interesting:

http://variety.com/2018/film/news/u...uentin-tarantino-harvey-weinstein-1202687733/


----------



## eserei27

mollie12 said:


> I thought people might find the last paragraph interesting:
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/film/news/u...uentin-tarantino-harvey-weinstein-1202687733/



Two thumbs way down for Lawrence Bender. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]

I can do without Harvey Weinstein as well.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I’d grow extra thumbs to give Harvey more than two down.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> I thought people might find the last paragraph interesting:
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/film/news/u...uentin-tarantino-harvey-weinstein-1202687733/


Talking about this,in his old thread someone posted these quotes from the book Killer instict:


> In her book Killer Instinct, Jane Hamsher recalled meeting Bender for the first time. He gave her the creeps. "It had something to do with the color of his skin and the way his gaze sort of receded into some emotional abyss when he smiled or maybe it was the way his lips curled over his teeth when he spoke...a jackal." (pg. 58)
> 
> Hamsher writes that producers like Bender, who owe their career to their attachment to one star director (Tarantino), tend to be sneaky and protective.
> 
> Jane says: "My friend Vicky was doing publicity for Reservoir Dogs up at Sundance, and she said that when even Quentin did an interview, Lawrence threw a tantrum if he wasn't interviewed, too. It made her life hell because nobody wants to talk to the producer."
> 
> Don: "Roger Avary said he was like that on the set. Running around like he owned the place, telling the grips where to set up the C-stands and stff. They used to get rid of him by making him go order the takeout food." (pg. 94)


Obviously,it's impossible to say if the sources of these stories are reliable. I've just thought it might be interesting.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Original source of pic can be seen here
> 
> View attachment 3958273
> 
> 
> peixola restaurante - a fish restaurant in Lisbon.
> 
> Text reads “yesterday we had a special visit #aliciavikander #michaelfassbender”
> 
> Lovely pic of them both looking very cosy


It's fair to say they really like seafood restaurants. 

Old pics:


----------



## mchris55

I am constantly defending myself on this thread and no one says a word. 

Again, I don't like her, but so what? I don't understand why this is an issue. 

The film is going to bomb and no one will care.


----------



## Just Askin

*Old Pics 2011*
*









*
*Src:_angel_ (weibo)*


----------



## scarlet555

mchris55 said:


> I am constantly defending myself on this thread and no one says a word.
> 
> Again, I don't like her, but so what? I don't understand why this is an issue.
> 
> The film is going to bomb and no one will care.



Well apparently you get reported so much for not liking Alicia Vikander that Vlad had to post about it... lol.  Quite amusing post.  Many people don't like her, I think that's easy to respect, I would think.  But the issue is going around and around.... Respect Michael Fassbender if you are his fan, then you don't like her you are a hater... it goes on and on... 

If you are talking about Alicia's movie, many of them have bombed... 

And you are not alone...

Still a fan of Fassbender's acting...


----------



## Morgane

I have yet to see these many people who don't like her outside his " fandom".. But since "these are gossip threads" and people are entitled to their opinions, others can reply if these opinions go into (gratuitously) nasty territory.
Having said that,Vikander and her movies shouldn't be relevant to this thread. I'm pretty sure some people have repeatedly complained about it..


Does anyone know the original video?


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> I have yet to see these many oeople who don't like her outside his " fandom".. But since "these are gossip threads" and people are entitled to their opinions, others can reply if these opinions go into (gratuitously) nasty territory.
> Having said that,Vikander and her movies shouldn't be relevant to this thread. I'm pretty sure some people have repeatedly complained about it..
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the original video?



It’s in German though


----------



## mchris55

scarlet555 said:


> Well apparently you get reported so much for not liking Alicia Vikander that Vlad had to post about it... lol.  Quite amusing post.  Many people don't like her, I think that's easy to respect, I would think.  But the issue is going around and around.... Respect Michael Fassbender if you are his fan, then you don't like her you are a hater... it goes on and on...
> 
> If you are talking about Alicia's movie, many of them have bombed...
> 
> And you are not alone...
> 
> Still a fan of Fassbender's acting...


It goes on and on and on....All because people who don't know me, have decided that I should adore unattractive and boring.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> I have yet to see these many people who don't like her outside his " fandom".. But since "these are gossip threads" and people are entitled to their opinions, others can reply if these opinions go into (gratuitously) nasty territory.
> Having said that,Vikander and her movies shouldn't be relevant to this thread. I'm pretty sure some people have repeatedly complained about it..
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the original video?




Agreed, although I think it is relevant when Alicia says something about Michael’s activities. But stuff just about her films, appearance etc should be on her thread or the joint one.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Agreed, although I think it is relevant when Alicia says something about Michael’s activities. But stuff just about her films, appearance etc should be on her thread or the joint one.


So what about a member feeling misunderstood and unloved...is that relevant for Michaels thread or can you hook them up with a more suitable place to express themselves....


----------



## mchris55

HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Lucky in Life

There is a world of difference between not liking someone and being downright rude and disrespectful about that person.

Also I’m not sure if I’ve missed it but where’s the post demanding that people must like Alicia?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> There is a world of difference between not liking someone and being downright rude and disrespectful about that person.
> 
> Also I’m not sure if I’ve missed it but where’s the post demanding that people must like Alicia?



Absolutely, maybe it’s tied up with peoples values, but I was brought up being taught that type of unpleasantness is unacceptable, and to look for positive attributes in fellow human beings.

There is no post demanding that people should like Alicia; I know I’ve made the point several times that it’s of no consequence if people like her or not, it changes nothing - she’s still Michael’s wife and he loves her which is all that matters in reality.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> There is a world of difference between not liking someone and being downright rude and disrespectful about that person.
> 
> Also I’m not sure if I’ve missed it but where’s the post demanding that people must like Alicia?



Totally agree. And since no one has ever pointed to any examples of rude and disrespectful talk in this thread, it puzzles me that it keeps on coming up as a worry.


----------



## Lucky in Life

If you can’t determine the rude and disrespectful comments on your own then I can’t help you. They’re there, but I suppose we all interpret things differently and have different morals/values.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> If you can’t determine the rude and disrespectful comments on your own then I can’t help you. They’re there, but I suppose we all interpret things differently and have different morals/values.


Oh I see plenty - they just are not about Alicia. As has been said, most of the negative comments about Alicia are statements of not liking her and not rude or disrespectful.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> If you can’t determine the rude and disrespectful comments on your own then I can’t help you. They’re there, but I suppose we all interpret things differently and have different morals/values.



Too right! It’s no good quoting or posting links to rude and disrespectful comments about Alicia when perpetrators don’t consider them so. I think it’s fair to say that the majority of people who post here regularly consider there are recurring nasty comments and insinuations about Alicia, and/ or her marriage, and Michael too, either directly or indirectly by association. But like you say, different morals and values...


----------



## LibbyRuth

So really, it's a matter of interpretation. One person can make an observation - for example looking at a picture state that Michael looks annoyed .  Another person can look at that same picture and state that Michael looks in love and happier than he ever has. And a third person can look at the first comment and believe that it's rude and disrespectful.  We're not talking here about thinks like "Michael looks like he just assaulted four women and would attack a fifth if he had the chance". Some people are more sensitive than others. So why not just accept that, give people the benefit of the doubt, and move on in our shared admiration of Michael's physical features and acting talent?


----------



## mchris55

Interesting fingers.


----------



## Just Askin

*So even though I know that’s not actually a photo of Michael (can that please get sorted ..first place..come on) seeing this after Daytona makes me very happy *
*

*


----------



## mchris55

nm


----------



## mchris55

I haven't read it and I probably won't. I heard about an Airbnb in Bushwick. If it happened it was staged. There is no way THAT happens organically. None.

Who is running this nonsense?


----------



## mchris55

I am not impugning Bushwick, because it is different now from where it was before. That is not fair. I could name many neighborhoods in BKLYN that you "could " Airbnb , and Bushwick would not be on the list. PR Emma the poop does not know what she is doing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

https://www.airbnb.ca/locations/new-york/bushwick









Ho hum....


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I remember this video very well, PQ! The guy was ridiculously happy meeting Michael that day.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I remember this video very well, PQ! The guy was ridiculously happy meeting Michael that day.



I remember it too - made the guy’s day [emoji3]


----------



## mollie12

LOL I'm so confused.  It takes literally 30 seconds to search AirBnb for quality rooms in Bushwick ($250+ per night, which is what I'd assume they would purchase). 

Is there some other reason (not availability) that would make it strange for a celeb to rent rooms there?


----------



## readingnook

Lucky in Life said:


> If you can’t determine the rude and disrespectful comments on your own then I can’t help you. They’re there, but I suppose we all interpret things differently and have different morals/values.



deliberate.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Listen -- Michael has not specifically stated that he rents Bushwick AirBnBs.  It's been said often - if Michael does not implicitly state it in an interview (preferably two so we have verification) we cannot believe it.  And I think one of those interviews should be video so we know for certain it was him who said it.


----------



## mchris55

Told you.....


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> https://www.airbnb.ca/locations/new-york/bushwick
> 
> View attachment 3961209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961220
> 
> 
> Ho hum....




Thank you! I was confused why Bushwick Airbnb was being discussed lol


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> https://www.airbnb.ca/locations/new-york/bushwick
> 
> View attachment 3961209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961220
> 
> 
> Ho hum....




Thank you! I was confused why Bushwick Airbnb was being discussed lol


mollie12 said:


> LOL I'm so confused.  It takes literally 30 seconds to search AirBnb for quality rooms in Bushwick ($250+ per night, which is what I'd assume they would purchase).
> 
> Is there some other reason (not availability) that would make it strange for a celeb to rent rooms there?



I'll go a step further. I didn't even know why it was brought up. I was totally confused lol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Autumn2014 said:


> Thank you! I was confused why Bushwick Airbnb was being discussed lol



No worries!

I think I recall some of us were wondering why Michael was in Bushwick at the time - now we know it’s his and his wife’s preferred location to stay when visiting NYC.

I think I remember some Williamsburg sightings too over the past couple of years - think that may be close to Bushwick?


----------



## Autumn2014

Sorry for the sort of double post. Still learning the ropes around here!


----------



## Lucky in Life

Yes thanks PQ for clearing that up. Is staying in an AirBnB some kind of faux pas for a celeb?

Bit of straw-clutching going on, me thinks.


----------



## readingnook

But I'm amazed at how the bar keeps being raised.
1.  Michael has to say it in print
2.  Michael has to say it twice in print
3.  Plus video of him saying it or it didn't happen
not getting any of the above = staged  (this is predictable but so illogical it boggles my mind)

probably OT, but this reminds me of how the bar kept being raised for Michael staying together with Alicia after Cannes 2015
1.  Gonna last until Oscars 2016
2.  Gonna last until TLBO premiere
3.  Gonna last until TR
4.  Gonna last 10 years.  Definitely gonna last 10 years or less.
And my favorite, didn't get video of wedding vows = didn't happen


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Only yesterday Alicia didn’t underline why her marriage wasn’t the biggest change of her life in the last three years. Now? Well, never mind. Where’s the video? 

Illogical is a very polite way of putting it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Look, I don’t make the rules, I’m just reminded to live by them repeatedly. My personal favorite rule? Laugh


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> It’s in German though




Thanks! I don't think I've seen it.  Random thought: I think he would enjoy to compete in the Mille Miglia. Actually,it's possible he will do it. If someone doesn't know what I'm referring to:
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...p-for-an-exhilarating-grand-tour-9323484.html


----------



## Lucky in Life

Michael will never reveal any information in the way people demand- I.e in triplicate and signed in blood! He’s too private a person for that, which actually inadvertently suits some people as they know fine well there will never be a chance of the “proof” they’re demanding so without that proof it clearly didn’t happen (or at least in some people’s heads it didn’t).

I still don’t get the issue with their accommodation? Have they broken a rule of some sort?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> Michael will never reveal any information in the way people demand- I.e in triplicate and signed in blood! He’s too private a person for that, which actually inadvertently suits some people as they know fine well there will never be a chance of the “proof” they’re demanding so without that proof it clearly didn’t happen (or at least in some people’s heads it didn’t).
> 
> I still don’t get the issue with their accommodation? Have they broken a rule of some sort?



I’m beyond comprehending why there are shows of outrage over various snippets of information about Michael and Alicia’s private life together.... because I think that’s what the main bone of contention is, more so than the Airbnb information. 

I don’t know anything about Bushwick or Brooklyn for that matter, but maybe it’s not perceived as the kind of place “celebrities” ought to stay? The irony is that Michael and Alicia have always shunned the limelight and lived very low key ordinary lives when not working, despite the insistence of some that they are hungry for fame. So the Airbnb in a non expensive district of NYC - which is probably more culturally interesting to them than the usual Manhattan hotels - is actually very consistent with their lifestyle preferences. I think it’s very likely they used Airbnb on their honeymoon in Italy too. 

As for rules on this thread - the only ones I am aware of are the general Purse Forum rules which are easily accessible for anyone interested.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Where exactly is the outrage that is being discussed and responded to over the AirBnB thing?  I honestly have not seen outrage. I saw one post, and then a bunch of posts responding to one throwaway comment. So is there outrage over the AirBnB thing, or is there outrage over the lack of outrage?


----------



## pearlyqueen

This tweet amused me:


----------



## mchris55

Laugh, laugh, and laugh. I can't wait for the stories!!


----------



## Just Askin

mchris55 said:


> Laugh, laugh, and laugh. I can't wait for the stories!!


I love how informative and on topic your posts always are. Good job


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




For some reason the link isn’t working for me. Is it this pic?


----------



## threadbender

I am so done.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

For anyone who can’t see the pic above, here it is.


----------



## Just Askin

(Posting from my insta as it’s the best way to share non YouTube vids on PF)


----------



## eserei27




----------



## readingnook

Who are these giants lol


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Who are these giants lol


  Karl Williams and Martin Fuentes.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Karl Williams and Martin Fuentes.


When was this?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> When was this?


Looks like COTA Track, so last year Sept.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Looks like COTA Track, so last year Sept.


Thanks. I thought it was recent.


----------



## Just Askin

http://www.tracking-board.com/micha...eature-length-sequel-to-the-viral-short-film/
Look who else has a project lined up.


----------



## readingnook

LOL.  I was just sayin...


----------



## Hackensack

Here's the short it's based on . . . 


Really?  I haven't watched it yet.  He did say he wanted to change things up and do comedy, so I guess this makes sense.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Here's the short it's based on . . .
> 
> 
> Really?  I haven't watched it yet.  He did say he wanted to change things up and do comedy, so I guess this makes sense.




I watched 5 minutes of the short... which was more than enough for me. Definitely not my type of film.


----------



## baewatch

http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/news/921993-michael-fassbender-to-star-in-kung-fury-sequel-film


----------



## Just Askin

http://variety.com/2018/film/news/m...ury-1202695496/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Hackensack

This could be funny.  If done right.  He needs a good comedy.  (And I said "good.")


----------



## Morgane

^Yes. Initially I was a bit.. confused but apparently a lot of people loved the short,and I think he can be really,really good in this kind of absurd/comedy role.


----------



## Just Askin

I really like this stuff. I think he would be excellent in the lead role. Not sure if that’s what he’s doing though cos David Sandberg who played King Fury and produced the short is in it too. Maybe the villains role


----------



## fabuleux

The man has a nice penis.


----------



## Just Askin

fabuleux said:


> The man has a nice penis.


Yes he does.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Yes he does.


Lol


----------



## eserei27

Today is good news day for me! I finished work and checked twitter to see that Michael has a new film project coming up (yay!) and then about 20 minutes later, I got even better news about an issue I've been worrying non-stop about. I'm celebrating!!!


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> I really like this stuff. I think he would be excellent in the lead role. Not sure if that’s what he’s doing though cos David Sandberg who played King Fury and produced the short is in it too. Maybe the villains role


Maybe it's a kind of supporting  role? I don't know anything about it,but I see Miami Vice and 80s being brought up.. Am I wrong or he's a fan?


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> I don't know anything about it,but I see Miami Vice and 80s being brought up.. Am I wrong or he's a fan?


When I saw the time frame and location, I immediately thought "yay, Michael is going to be able to have the Tom Selleck style he's always talking about!" 



I bet Michael already has a shirt just like this one!


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Maybe it's a kind of supporting  role? I don't know anything about it,but I see Miami Vice and 80s being brought up.. Am I wrong or he's a fan?


  Are lilac, pink and mint really his colours though   Very fetching on Don Johnson but didn’t he have a pet alligator to assist with the image?


----------



## eserei27

The Beast ran this article on Michael today, and Playlist and some other sites picked it up and are running with it. Same old allegations, reporting it as if it's new. They even contacted the ex about it. 
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-shocking-abuse-allegations-against-michael-fassbender?ref=scroll


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> The Beast ran this article on Michael today, and Playlist and some other sites picked it up and are running with it. Same old allegations, reporting it as if it's new. They even contacted the ex about it.
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-shocking-abuse-allegations-against-michael-fassbender?ref=scroll


There were some bits of new information this time, indicating an attempt at more reporting. I think it’s the first time there’s been confirmation of hospital bills to back up injuries - though it still admitted no one witnessed the altercation. ( though abusers usually don’t wait for witnesses to be present).
That said, the did a Lisa poor job of examining awards show attendance in the way they implied he skipped the Globes because of the allegations rather that acknowledging he never goes if he’s not nominated. 
All in all, I’d say the reporting was not as horrible as the story accusing Aziz Ansari, but also can’t be totally written off as recycling the same old stuff.


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> though it still admitted no one witnessed the altercation


and they even went one step further and specifically mentioned that one of the friends that was present on the night of the car incident, who the ex reportedly said was driving behind Michael and she to ensure she got home safe (and would therefore have seen any abuse involving being dragged along side a car) denied that anything at all happened that night, other than Michael and his ex fighting.


----------



## Autumn2014

Morgane said:


> ^Yes. Initially I was a bit.. confused but apparently a lot of people loved the short,and I think he can be really,really good in this kind of absurd/comedy role.



He was great in Frank and that film was definitely a bit quirky! I have faith he can pull it off. It just needs to be a well written script.


----------



## Autumn2014

Edited because I accidentally double posted.

Eserei, I'm glad you got good news.  

I wonder if these new film projects mean both Michael and Alicia will be filming in the states this summer?


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> and they even went one step further and specifically mentioned that one of the friends that was present on the night of the car incident, who the ex reportedly said was driving behind Michael and she to ensure she got home safe (and would therefore have seen any abuse involving being dragged along side a car) denied that anything at all happened that night, other than Michael and his ex fighting.


But date wise, this was also the incident that produced hospital bills. So I don’t think there’s enough to say either that something happened or did not happen.


----------



## Just Askin

Autumn2014 said:


> He was great in Frank and that film was definitely a bit quirky! I have faith he can pull it off. It just needs to be a well written script.


I really liked Kung Fury. IMDb says it will use the main character but not necessarily follow the story. I’m quite excited about this project. Think James Corden knew a thing or two when he set that parody sketch up.


----------



## Autumn2014

I think the 80s factor may have contributed to Michael choosing his new role.


----------



## Hackensack

I don't see who the scriptwriter is, unless it's the guy who did the 30 minute short film.  I have to say , even so, that I would rather see this than Entering Hades (though the scriptwriter for that is good, it's the subject matter that is awful).  I think that in this time of great tension in the US especially, people want to relax and laugh.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> I really liked Kung Fury. IMDb says it will use the main character but not necessarily follow the story. I’m quite excited about this project. Think James Corden knew a thing or two when he set that parody sketch up.



Hmm...hadn't thought of that. You may be onto something!


----------



## eserei27

Autumn2014 said:


> Eserei, I'm glad you got good news.



Thank you


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> But date wise, this was also the incident that produced hospital bills. So I don’t think there’s enough to say either that something happened or did not happen.


True. But hospital bills are not necessarily evidence of injury either. Many people go to the ER and rake up bills who really didn't need to be there (that's the doctor in me talking; don't get me starting on misuse of the ER). What would really be interesting is the actual hospital records. Plus, ruptured ovarian cysts are very common and trauma is not even close to being the most common reason for them.


----------



## Just Askin

Autumn2014 said:


> He was great in Frank and that film was definitely a bit quirky! I have faith he can pull it off. It just needs to be a well written script.


*It definitely works for me ...*
*

*
And yes it’s an embarrassingly bad job on the pic but it’s late and I’m tired...and a bit rubbish at cutting


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> But date wise, this was also the incident that produced hospital bills. So I don’t think there’s enough to say either that something happened or did not happen.


It's really nothing new because these medical bills were mentioned in the first TMZ report that is basically the source of this pseudo exposé,along with the NYDN article about the "well-publicized" reunion,that wasn't exactly well-publicized because it was just that outlet  (again) with her usual version (again).




eserei27 said:


> True. But hospital bills are not necessarily evidence of injury either. Many people go to the ER and rake up bills who really didn't need to be there (that's the doctor in me talking; don't get me starting on misuse of the ER). *What would really be interesting is the actual hospital records.  *


Eh..


> Plus*, ruptured ovarian cysts are very common and trauma is not even close to being the most common reason for them*.


They often burst while sleeping and require an immediate intervention.
Putting aside this,I still don't understand the dynamics..

BTW,I _knew _the Daily Beast was going to bring this up again because they're the definition of try-hard click bait. 
They literally tweeted another pseudo exposé about Oldman's  divorce (same old stuff) with "do we have another Casey Affleck?" Cringe worthy. Oldman said his version years ago,he even got the custody of his children. In one way or another,whatever we think about him, it was resloved in court and he wasn't harassing co-workers. I don't see the comparison with Affleck. 
I thought they were going to publish something with the XMen promotion,because that story usually starts to make the rounds again in those circumstances. XMen has the perfect demographic target too (stan twitter/tumblr). But I've noticed complaints coming from the SJW-esque twitter crowd since their wedding,because apparently writing nice things about them is wrong. And Alicia can't wear black because of her husband  (not kidding..) "metoo is failing him"  "we can't forget!!"
As I already said,the girl who wrote that other pseudo think piece (last year) emailed Lainey because people "must know.." And the fact that they have  quoted her is everything I need to know. Some nice pieces about Alicia being happy with _him_ were obviously unbearable..


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> Some nice pieces about Alicia being happy with _him_ were obviously unbearable.



That’s another thing that’s upsetting me about this situation, tbh. Articles bringing up Alicia in a “how could she marry him?” tone. I’ve even seen people on twitter condemn her for being married to a “known abuser” and other tweets implying (or outright stating) that she’s a victim of domestic abuse. First of all, since when is it a wife’s job to answer for things her husband may or may not have done? Even if Michael did these things (which I adamantly believe he did not, why should she have to answer for them? The #MeToo and #TimesUp movements are partially to empower women and to recognize their worth. By throwing Alicia under the bus, the authors of these articles are doing the exact opposite of that. They’re making her an extension of her husband instead of her own woman, responsible for her own actions. That’s pretty sexist if you ask me.

Further, unless Alicia’s been living under a rock in regards to her husband, I’m pretty sure she’s aware of these allegations. My guess would be she and Michael have discussed them in a lot further depth than people on the internet have. She still chose to marry him, so my guess is she doesn’t believe the allegations. And if she doesn’t believe the allegations, then obviously she doesn’t feel as if she’s supporting an abuser. So people need to leave her out of this discussion entirely. She wasn’t around when the alleged events happened, she had nothing to do with them, and she obviously doesn’t believe them.

And maybe this should have gone in the AV thread, but I don’t really post there so I’m leaving it here.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> True. But hospital bills are not necessarily evidence of injury either. Many people go to the ER and rake up bills who really didn't need to be there (that's the doctor in me talking; don't get me starting on misuse of the ER). What would really be interesting is the actual hospital records. Plus, ruptured ovarian cysts are very common and trauma is not even close to being the most common reason for them.


Excellent point on the medical records.  For me the bottom line on all of this is that based on what has been presented there are lots of reasons to believe it's not true, but nothing conclusive enough to be certain.
I'll add that while I agree wholeheartedly that it's out of line to make this about Alicia, if she chose to comment on it one time, it would go a long way in helping him. The Beast article quoted his parents, but lets be honest - lots of parents are surprised to discover their child is violent. While she should not HAVE to make a statement, if Alicia were to make answer one question saying that when she's home with her husband she feels safe and secure, has never feared him, and those are things that women dealing with domestic abuse don't have the luxury of feeling, it would be a valuable "character witness" for Michael and would give support and focus to actual women who need protection.


----------



## Just Askin

"it's out of line about Alicia ".......but I'm gonna stick the boot in anyway cos that's what I do best , whilst trying to coat it in sugar .


----------



## mchris55

There are things here that do not make any sense.


----------



## Hackensack

Morgane said:


> It's really nothing new because these medical bills were mentioned in the first TMZ report that is basically the source of this pseudo exposé,along with the NYDN article about the "well-publicized" reunion,that wasn't exactly well-publicized because it was just that outlet  (again) with her usual version (again).
> 
> 
> 
> Eh..
> 
> They often burst while sleeping and require an immediate intervention.
> Putting aside this,I still don't understand the dynamics..
> 
> BTW,I _knew _the Daily Beast was going to bring this up again because they're the definition of try-hard click bait.
> They literally tweeted another pseudo exposé about Oldman's  divorce (same old stuff) with "do we have another Casey Affleck?" Cringe worthy. Oldman said his version years ago,he even got the custody of his children. In one way or another,whatever we think about him, it was resloved in court and he wasn't harassing co-workers. I don't see the comparison with Affleck.
> I thought they were going to publish something with the XMen promotion,because that story usually starts to make the rounds again in those circumstances. XMen has the perfect demographic target too (stan twitter/tumblr). But I've noticed complaints coming from the SJW-esque twitter crowd since their wedding,because apparently writing nice things about them is wrong. And Alicia can't wear black because of her husband  (not kidding..) "metoo is failing him"  "we can't forget!!"
> As I already said,the girl who wrote that other pseudo think piece (last year) emailed Lainey because people "must know.." And the fact that they have  quoted her is everything I need to know. Some nice pieces about Alicia being happy with _him_ were obviously unbearable..



I agree 100% with all parts of this, Morgane.  And I've decided that I refuse to try to parse through the disinformation and misinformation of all these articles to get little nuggets of information one way or another.  (And when did DB become such a trash site--even the looks of it?)  I don't know how Michael should handle this or if, in this #metoo era, he won't be believed whatever he says.  I'm glad he is going back to acting, I'm sorry he is burdened with this.  And that's about all I've got on the subject.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I agree 100% with all parts of this, Morgane.  And I've decided that I refuse to try to parse through the disinformation and misinformation of all these articles to get little nuggets of information one way or another.  (And when did DB become such a trash site--even the looks of it?)  I don't know how Michael should handle this or if, in this #metoo era, he won't be believed whatever he says.  I'm glad he is going back to acting, I'm sorry he is burdened with this.  And that's about all I've got on the subject.



My thoughts too. It just resurfaces periodically and Michael has obviously made a decision not to make any comment and has stuck with that over the past 8 years. Like you say, even if he did say something there are those who wouldn’t believe him and would continue to besmirch him. Gary Oldman is still being dragged by the SJWs all these years later.


----------



## NovemberWind

Even though he did it or that was an awful lie, everyone deserves a second chance in life, we can all regenerate ourselves, try to amend our faults, even more when people in our lives believe in us. I will not turn my back on him just because one incident, there's no such a history of violence, and although I dont know him, he does not give me any vibes of being an aggressive man. I hate this with all my heart and that his name is in the mouth of a certain group of people who want to spread these accusations through social networks. This is the last time I'm going to talk about this subject, because I support Michael and I respect he has chosen not to talk about this neither then nor now


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> "it's out of line about Alicia ".......but I'm gonna stick the boot in anyway cos that's what I do best , whilst trying to coat it in sugar .


If that is how you interpreted it, you got it wrong. My point is that if Michael were to make a statement or sit down for an interview and declare his innocence, it would not do much. People would not believe him, because men who are accused of things say they are innocent more often than not, and most of them lie about it. Further, if he were to say much in defending himself, it would come across as attacking his accuser which is not taken lightly these days. It's a lose lose situation for him.
However, if Alicia were to comment on it, just once, it would have more power. She could speak to his not being a violent man in a way that would mean more than it does coming from his parents. She could also use it as a teaching moment to point out actual signs of abuse and the impact of domestic abuse in a way that could promote the notion of women supporting women that she's vocally been a part of.
Put another way - when accusations came out against Sly Stallone and he denied them, no one believed him. When Brigitte Nielsen came out and said she was married to him at the time and it could not have happened as reported and listed reasons why, people took note.
I don't blame Alicia if she chooses not to get derailed in the things she's required to focus on right now to comment on this. But I can do that and at the same time acknowledge that if she did make a single comment, it would have a big impact.


----------



## Autumn2014

eserei27 said:


> That’s another thing that’s upsetting me about this situation, tbh. Articles bringing up Alicia in a “how could she marry him?” tone. I’ve even seen people on twitter condemn her for being married to a “known abuser” and other tweets implying (or outright stating) that she’s a victim of domestic abuse. First of all, since when is it a wife’s job to answer for things her husband may or may not have done? Even if Michael did these things (which I adamantly believe he did not, why should she have to answer for them? The #MeToo and #TimesUp movements are partially to empower women and to recognize their worth. By throwing Alicia under the bus, the authors of these articles are doing the exact opposite of that. They’re making her an extension of her husband instead of her own woman, responsible for her own actions. That’s pretty sexist if you ask me.
> 
> Further, unless Alicia’s been living under a rock in regards to her husband, I’m pretty sure she’s aware of these allegations. My guess would be she and Michael have discussed them in a lot further depth than people on the internet have. She still chose to marry him, so my guess is she doesn’t believe the allegations. And if she doesn’t believe the allegations, then obviously she doesn’t feel as if she’s supporting an abuser. So people need to leave her out of this discussion entirely. She wasn’t around when the alleged events happened, she had nothing to do with them, and she obviously doesn’t believe them.
> 
> And maybe this should have gone in the AV thread, but I don’t really post there so I’m leaving it here.



I think it's appropriate for this thread since it's about Michael and ITA. I've read elsewhere people blaming Alicia for the allegations resurfacing which makes no sense to me.


----------



## Autumn2014

So Alicia's supposed to talk about Michael now? Usually she gets a ton of criticism when she does. Her last interview was no exception. I think some are seeing this as an opportunity to have a new thing to bash Alicia over since every previous criticism, theory, and insult has been exhausted. 

About the charges, the accuser is the only ex of Michael to make such a charge. Throw in the Lawrence Bender factor and it all seems super shady to me. No other ex gf has ever said anything bad about him. Why havent any of them ever been questioned by the media, particularly the actresses? Once Weinstein broke, every actress was asked about it and if they ever suffered any harassment or abuse. If these charges are so damning, why hasn't any ex or any actress who worked with him been asked about it?  It would be nice if all his exes would speak up for him but I'm not expecting them to and they're not obligated to. 

I'm not sure if Alicia making a statement would help or not but somehow I think even if she gave the strongest, most resounding defense of Michael it wouldn't change anything with those who've been determined not to cut her an ounce of slack, ever.


----------



## LibbyRuth

There is not one single voice that criticizes Alicia. There are many. So to fixate on the "contradictions" is kind of like fixating on the fact that yesterday there was at least one poster in this thread that said she was not impressed with Kung Fury and at least one that said she was excited.  Does that warrant a response of "So it's good that Michael is doing Kung Fury?  Because I thought it was just said it looked dumb". 
Beyond that, things are not black and white. There is not an absolute of "she should never talk about him" or "She should always talk about him".  Personally, I just wish she was genuine when she talks ... about him and many other things. I don't buy into the farce that they spend thier lives trying to avoid the paparazzi, but the cameras keep showing up. I think it's a normal business practice for stars to capitalize on points of interest in their personal lives and Michael and Alicia do a healthy dose of that. I see nothing wrong with it - but when they do it and then claim to be private, I see that as not genuine. 
I think that many fans are smart people. They can handle the truth. When stars make claims that are insincere or not genuine, smart people can see through it and it hurts their images. If Alicia were to make a genuine statement about her support of her husband, I would applaud it and I think it would be valuable for the reasons I listed above.


----------



## Just Askin

And there it goes...floodgates open!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I hope they both keep a dignified silence because there is no use in dangling red meat or a dead body in the alligators’ faces.


----------



## LibbyRuth

When you look at the number of times this has popped up over the years, and the way it's somewhat overshadowing the announcement of Kung Fury yesterday, is dignified silence truly proving to be an effective strategy?


----------



## Lucky in Life

But cameras don’t “keep” showing up!
Obviously given their status they’re going to get caught by the paps sometimes. The only way they could avoid that is to live in obscurity. It’s made to sound like they’re papped daily, if only hey!

As for the allegations, my take is it didn’t happen and Alicia raising them would do far more harm than good. I believe Michael chose, or was advised, to stay silent, and now so much time has passed it would look “Off” for him to change his stance and begin denying publicly. If Michael were the type of man to do what he was accused of more stories would have emerged, exes looking to make some easy money, friends of exes that kind of thing. All I’ve ever seen written is what a good guy he is; how kind, generous and humble he is.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Even if they were to address it, it would still pop up. I’d bet even more so.


----------



## Hackensack

Lucky in Life said:


> Even if they were to address it, it would still pop up. I’d bet even more so.


Yes; and if they or he addressed it, then DB would go back to her, there would be a debate, etc.  He's in a no-win situation.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> But cameras don’t “keep” showing up!
> Obviously given their status they’re going to get caught by the paps sometimes. The only way they could avoid that is to live in obscurity. It’s made to sound like they’re papped daily, if only hey!
> 
> As for the allegations, my take is it didn’t happen and Alicia raising them would do far more harm than good. I believe Michael chose, or was advised, to stay silent, and now so much time has passed it would look “Off” for him to change his stance and begin denying publicly. If Michael were the type of man to do what he was accused of more stories would have emerged, exes looking to make some easy money, friends of exes that kind of thing. All I’ve ever seen written is what a good guy he is; how kind, generous and humble he is.


The question of paparazzi is one we'll never know the answer on and it's fine to disagree on. I think ti's an exaggeration to say that anyone believes they are getting papped daily.  We don't see the pictures daily so clearly that is not true. The question is whether when they do show up it is because they happen to be there when Michael and Alicia go walking along, or if they are notified of where they will be and show up based on the tip.  I believe they are tipped off for a number of reasons including:

- It's been reported on documentaries, podcasts, memoirs and other places that it is commonplace in the business of celebrity for PR people to tell the paparazzi where a star will be so they get the publicity. The people who build careers off that attention alone (Hiltons, Kardashians, Brittany Spears in her heyday) have it as part of the daily routine to do a paparazzi briefing. Most stars don't do it that often, but will provide tips during times it will benefit them to get exposure
- Michael and Alicia have been photographed on numerous occasions going to places known to be paparazzi hot spots which implies they use the tactic just like other stars do
The paparazzi have shown up in places that it would not be common for them to hang out - such as the dessert during an ATV ride that ends up in Vogue magazine

I know most of you disagree with me, and that's a-ok.  But the belief that they do engage in tipping off paparazzi to their whereabouts at times when it benefits them is not something that is imagined in a world of trying to make them look bad. It's a common celebrity tactic, and there's no reason to believe that they don't engage in normal behavior that is a part of the work they do.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> The question of paparazzi is one we'll never know the answer on and it's fine to disagree on. I think ti's an exaggeration to say that anyone believes they are getting papped daily.  We don't see the pictures daily so clearly that is not true. The question is whether when they do show up it is because they happen to be there when Michael and Alicia go walking along, or if they are notified of where they will be and show up based on the tip.  I believe they are tipped off for a number of reasons including:
> 
> - It's been reported on documentaries, podcasts, memoirs and other places that it is commonplace in the business of celebrity for PR people to tell the paparazzi where a star will be so they get the publicity. The people who build careers off that attention alone (Hiltons, Kardashians, Brittany Spears in her heyday) have it as part of the daily routine to do a paparazzi briefing. Most stars don't do it that often, but will provide tips during times it will benefit them to get exposure
> - Michael and Alicia have been photographed on numerous occasions going to places known to be paparazzi hot spots which implies they use the tactic just like other stars do
> The paparazzi have shown up in places that it would not be common for them to hang out - such as the dessert during an ATV ride that ends up in Vogue magazine
> 
> I know most of you disagree with me, and that's a-ok.  But the belief that they do engage in tipping off paparazzi to their whereabouts at times when it benefits them is not something that is imagined in a world of trying to make them look bad. It's a common celebrity tactic, and there's no reason to believe that they don't engage in normal behavior that is a part of the work they do.



The question is who doesn't use the paps?  If you are not important enough to get your own, you can pay for one and make yourself seem important.  Whether the public cares is another story.


----------



## Just Askin

This makes it real for me now.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

I'd been fearing this for a couple of months.  I haven't read the article as I refuse to add to their reader tally, but from what I gather here, it's a rehash of what's been alleged before?  Yes, it's really bad, due to Michael's greater fame, the large readership of that website and the current Hollywood climate, but there's nothing actually new?

I feel wretched for him.  Can you imagine walking into a room knowing that everyone thinks you're THAT man?  It must be heartbreaking for his family.  It don't know if I would like Michael to say something or not - I doubt it would help his cause much. I only know that I wish it wasn't happening.  By not saying anything, it does make me want to scream, "Why the f**** aren't you sticking up for yourself?!!"  and that feeling is aimed at him and his Manager/Agent/Whoever, but we don't know what is going on behind the scenes, so to speak.  They could be sorting this out right now.  I hope 'they' are.

But I've said before that I think the only thing that will help Michael is if a publication like the NY Times undertook a serious, independent investigation and exonerated him totally and utterly.  if that doesn't happen, I can't see how this situation will get any better.


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> I'd been fearing this for a couple of months.  I haven't read the article as I refuse to add to their reader tally, but from what I gather here, it's just a rehash of what's been alleged before?  Yes, it's really bad, due to Michael's greater fame, the large readership of that website and the current Hollywood climate, but there's nothing actually new?
> 
> I feel wretched for him.  Can you imagine walking into a room knowing that everyone thinks you're THAT man?  It must be heartbreaking for his family.  It don't know if I would like Michael to say something or not - I doubt it would help his cause much. I only know that I wish it wasn't happening.  By not saying anything, it does make me want to scream, "Why the f**** aren't you sticking up for yourself?!!"  and that feeling is aimed at him and his Manager/Agent/Whoever, but we don't know what is going on behind the scenes, so to speak.  They could be sorting this out right now.  I hope 'they' are.
> 
> But I've said before that I think the only thing that will help Michael is if a publication like the NY Times undertook a serious, independent investigation and exonerated him totally and utterly.  if that doesn't happen, I can't see how this situation will get any better.


I'm torn as well about whether he should say anything.  Saying something would have the effect of dragging this story out; on the other hand, the only story out there is hers.  I too hope something is going on behind the scenes.  
The only thing new, by the way, is the witness who was with them and can't confirm the car dragging and thought they seemed fine that night when they arrived home.  But of course that doesn't matter in this climate.


----------



## JaneWT

eserei27 said:


> Further, unless Alicia’s been living under a rock in regards to her husband, *I’m pretty sure she’s aware of these allegations.* My guess would be she and Michael have discussed them in a lot further depth than people on the internet have. She still chose to marry him, so my guess is she doesn’t believe the allegations. And if she doesn’t believe the allegations, then obviously she doesn’t feel as if she’s supporting an abuser. So people need to leave her out of this discussion entirely. She wasn’t around when the alleged events happened, she had nothing to do with them, and she obviously doesn’t believe them.



THIS.  The only thing I would disagree with in this paragraph is the bolded; I am CERTAIN she was in the know from the off.  All the rest - yup.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> http://variety.com/2018/film/news/m...ury-1202695496/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



The first meaty project news in years and I can't even feel excited about it.  I'm feeling pretty Eeyore today.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> The first meaty project news in years and I can't even feel excited about it.  I'm feeling pretty Eeyore today.


 I'm not clicking the click bait, not highlighting and rehashing and not using such a serious issue to grab attention on social media. I trust at 40, Michaels got a good enough grip on life to sort out what's best for him and his. Nuff said!
I personally like this sort of film so I am happy with the announcement. It'll drive me mad until I know what his role is though.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> I personally like this sort of film so I am happy with the announcement. It'll drive me mad until I know what his role is though.



Maybe he'll play the goofy sidekick. Has he ever played the goofy sidekick? Sometimes they're better written and outshine the lead.


----------



## Hackensack

Autumn2014 said:


> Maybe he'll play the goofy sidekick. Has he ever played the goofy sidekick? Sometimes they're better written and outshine the lead.


Yes--goofy sidekick (in Hawaiian shirt) is good; just hope he doesn't play the villain/Hitler role.


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> I'd been fearing this for a couple of months.  I haven't read the article as I refuse to add to their reader tally, but from what I gather here, it's a rehash of what's been alleged before?  Yes, it's really bad, due to Michael's greater fame, *the large readership of that website *and the current Hollywood climate, but there's nothing actually new?


Honestly, I've seen recent twitter threads with the typical long lists of ****ty men that "still work in HW" gaining more attention.. And those who pay attention to this type of stories already knew about it (whatever they found..). The point is that this stuff has been slowly spreading on social media since early 2012 and is periodically brought  up (and even embellished with the most ridiculous lies) on twitter/tumblr,gossip comment sections. His name has also been (occasionally) mentioned by more mainstream publications,like a piece I read on Elle after Affleck won. At this point it doesn't matter if people tweet tmz,daily beast or some random blog post.  When he will do promotion for XMen,someone else is going to write again about it on mashable,jezebel,buzzfeed.. because "are we pretending his ex's allegations don't exist?"
I don't think he needs to release statements for that rehashed stuff,but I think he needs to find a way to address it when he's interviewed.



> I feel wretched for him*.  Can you imagine walking into a room knowing that everyone thinks you're THAT man? * It must be heartbreaking for his family.  It don't know if I would like Michael to say something or not - I doubt it would help his cause much. I only know that I wish it wasn't happening.  By not saying anything, it does make me want to scream, "Why the f**** aren't you sticking up for yourself?!!"  and that feeling is aimed at him and his Manager/Agent/Whoever, but we don't know what is going on behind the scenes, so to speak.  They could be sorting this out right now.  I hope 'they' are.


I always tend to keep in mind that what appears to be relevant in the internet world doesn't necessarily matter in the real world. By all accounts he's a very nice person and he has good reputation. The same can't be said about a lot of actors.  But that world is also about image and perceived image,and it's why I'd like to see him addressing it in some way.



> But I've said before that I think the only thing that will help Michael is if a publication like the NY Times undertook a serious, independent investigation and exonerated him totally and utterly.  if that doesn't happen, I can't see how this situation will get any better.


I really doubt serious publications will touch this. It would be obviously different if he asks to talk about it in an interview,profile.



Hackensack said:


> I'm torn as well about whether he should say anything.  Saying something would have the effect of dragging this story out; on the other hand, the only story out there is hers.  I too hope something is going on behind the scenes.
> The only thing new, by the way, is the witness who was with them and can't confirm the car dragging and *thought they seemed fine that night when they arrived home. * But of course that doesn't matter in this climate.


Not only that. Assuming that they really contacted this friend,how is it possible that she/he didn't see she was in pain? And assuming they're quoting correctly the original petition,it just highlights inconsistencies (I also doubt there's a mistake about the dates..) and a lack of real documentation. This is a personal observation about _these_ new details,because eveything I've read about this situation supports my perplexities.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> This makes it real for me now.



It  looks like the short has a real cult following.. After a few hours there were 1600 posts in the reddit thread for this..    I'm curious about the budget and the running time.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




Valentines Day brunch maybe? [emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Valentines Day brunch maybe? [emoji177]


That’s what I thought.


----------



## Just Askin

let’s see who crops it first


----------



## Hackensack

What does "absolutely incredible scenes" mean, I wonder?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> What does "absolutely incredible scenes" mean, I wonder?



Lol.... if I were to guess I’d say he was a bit excited about seeing them sitting there in front of him...


----------



## Just Askin

...and what to do when you get home ...


Src: @fedorovana (instagram)
12/2/18


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3967879
> View attachment 3967877


The man has more coats than an REI store.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> ...and what to do when you get home ...
> View attachment 3967925
> 
> Src: @fedorovana (instagram)
> 12/2/18



I said this in their joint thread but I love how they go out to local eateries and blend in with the crowd. Many celebrities insulate themselves once they're famous and don't mingle amongst the "common folk" so much.


----------



## eserei27

Not to belabor any points, but this is one of the only places I feel comfortable posting this and discussing it. Everywhere else I get attacked for being his fan. This article was posted by someone who claims to have bee Leasi's friend. If it gets any main stream media attention, it's pretty damaging. She even claims to have photographic evidence.
https://www.selmafonseca.com/michae...-we-turning-a-blind-eye-on-michael-fassbender


----------



## eserei27

also, she talks about how Michael's behavior and appearance (sloppy) have caused him issues on set. after the sheer number of movies he's done in the past ten years, how has this never been brought up? everyone who works with him comments on his professionalism


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> also, she talks about how Michael's behavior and appearance (sloppy) have caused him issues on set. after the sheer number of movies he's done in the past ten years, how has this never been brought up? everyone who works with him comments on his professionalism


Eserei, this posting has just changed the way I think about this story coming up now.  I thought it was the #metoo movement, and was rather sad about that.  But clearly it did not just "happen" to occur to the Daily Beast author to research Michael--rather, it's now clear that ex-gf and her libelous friend are heavily pushing the story, in an effort to destroy his career.  The libel laws in the US are "weak," in the sense that it's hard to get a judgment UNLESS there is malice.  I think we've just seen the malice.  I hope Michael takes aggressive action to stop this, because I for one am sick of seeing it pop up every time there is a new film.  Clearly those past occasions have not been accidental either.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> Not to belabor any points, but this is one of the only places I feel comfortable posting this and discussing it. Everywhere else I get attacked for being his fan. This article was posted by someone who claims to have bee Leasi's friend. If it gets any main stream media attention, it's pretty damaging. She even claims to have photographic evidence.
> https://www.selmafonseca.com/michae...-we-turning-a-blind-eye-on-michael-fassbender


I saw that earlier.  I think it answers a lot of the questions about why this is resurfacing now. There's a small part of me that wants her to get attention for it, so that she can be carefully scrutinized instead of just making claims unchecked.


----------



## eserei27

There is just so much in that article that goes against everything we know of Michael. And I understand we, as fans, only know what he's allowed us to know. But reports from past girlfriends, past co-workers, past directors all validate the opinion most of us have that he's a good, decent man. And if he was such a nuisance on set, why have so many well respected directors and actors wanted to work with him and hire him? It makes no sense. And the time frame that is being referenced is just when Michael was getting a lot of job offers. The author states he was without work, but wouldn't he have just finished Hunger and Inglorious Basterds, and would have Fish Tank, Haywire, Jane Eyre, etc on the horizon? Again, it makes no sense.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> There is just so much in that article that goes against everything we know of Michael. And I understand we, as fans, only know what he's allowed us to know. But reports from past girlfriends, past co-workers, past directors all validate the opinion most of us have that he's a good, decent man. And if he was such a nuisance on set, why have so many well respected directors and actors wanted to work with him and hire him? It makes no sense. And the time frame that is being referenced is just when Michael was getting a lot of job offers. The author states he was without work, but wouldn't he have just finished Hunger and Inglorious Basterds, and would have Fish Tank, Haywire, Jane Eyre, etc on the horizon? Again, it makes no sense.


I think you're exactly right.  And while I cant claim it's my original thought, I've always thought that one of the strongest statements to support him being a good boyfriend is the suggstion one blogger made that Lenny Kravitz and Jason Mamoa would no way no how be friend with him if he had not treated Zoe Kravitz well.  He appears to remain friends with Zoe as well as having formed friendships with both her dad and step dad. Both Lenny and Jason appear to be so protective and supportive of Zoe that they would not suffer the fools of Michael if he were the man that is described in that piece.


----------



## mollie12

Wait, this person claims his ex was working with the production company for 8 months of filming?  
Doesn't that contradict the earlier report that she came to visit her ex?  And wasn't her son an infant at that point?
What IS true is that her teenage daughter was an intern on set.


----------



## LibbyRuth

mollie12 said:


> Wait, this person claims his ex was working with the production company for 8 months of filming?
> Doesn't that contradict the earlier report that she came to visit her ex?  And wasn't her son an infant at that point?
> What IS true is that her teenage daughter was an intern on set.


It's not uncommon for people to be put on the staff of a movie to accommodate the presence on location of friends and loved ones. Bender was high up with Tarintino, so they may very well have arranged to put her on the staff of the movie so that she could be there and Bender would be around his kid.


----------



## mollie12

This person also claims that he had tons of trouble getting work, but we know he was shooting 4 films (other than Basterds) during the period between the time they got together and the filing.

ETA: missed Eserei’s comment.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> There is just so much in that article that goes against everything we know of Michael. And I understand we, as fans, only know what he's allowed us to know. But reports from past girlfriends, past co-workers, past directors all validate the opinion most of us have that he's a good, decent man. And if he was such a nuisance on set, why have so many well respected directors and actors wanted to work with him and hire him? It makes no sense. And the time frame that is being referenced is just when Michael was getting a lot of job offers. The author states he was without work, but wouldn't he have just finished Hunger and Inglorious Basterds, and would have Fish Tank, Haywire, Jane Eyre, etc on the horizon? Again, it makes no sense.



I totally agree with all you have said about this and I believe it is intended with malice. 

Apparently LA filed the papers on 12th March 2010 - after Michael had moved back to the UK :- 

“Andrews' court petition reads, “Michael is currently shooting films and is to return to the USA in the next weeks. I currently live alone with my two children where this is his only US address. I am still recovering from my injuries and am afraid for my safety. I pay all bills and lived there before him.”

From: https://www.irishcentral.com/news/m...wice-broke-her-nose-burst-an-ovarian-cyst.amp

However, Michael started filming Jane Eyre in England on 22nd March 2010 which lasted until mid May (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Eyre_(2011_film))
Then he immediately to Austria and Germany to film A Dangerous Method from 26th May until mid July (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Dangerous_Method)

So... how can it be he was due to return to the US imminently to put her in danger?

Another incorrect detail - Michael’s height listed as 5ft 9... at least 2-3 inches out.


----------



## LibbyRuth

And speaking of Dangerous Method, while it may not be the best character witness, the pics of Michael from the Dangers Method after party clearly challenge the notion that he's an angry mean drunk.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Eserei, this posting has just changed the way I think about this story coming up now.  I thought it was the #metoo movement, and was rather sad about that.  *But clearly it did not just "happen" to occur to the Daily Beast author to research Michael--rather, it's now clear that ex-gf and her libelous friend are heavily pushing the story, in an effort to destroy his career. * The libel laws in the US are "weak," in the sense that it's hard to get a judgment UNLESS there is malice.  I think we've just seen the malice.  I hope Michael takes aggressive action to stop this, because I for one am sick of seeing it pop up every time there is a new film.  Clearly those past occasions have not been accidental either.


I disagree about the DB because it was just a matter of time considering that this whole thing has been around for years in certain twitter circles. DB,buzzfeed. .These are exactly the sites that like to publish this kind of clickbait. Now they're just taking that particular opportunity to leak other stuff  in other ways and bait him,whatever is the reason they have now..
Honestly,I've wondered why she didn't say much to the DB. Again,her "court papers" that her friend mentions and that were detailed by the DB didn't say much either in terms of proper documentation. Actually,they highlight details that don't look consistent with the dates.
The Metoo excuse is quite pathetic  because I'd use other words to describe what they're doing.
But finally we know who is the person who leaked stuff to the NYDN and I'm pretty sure TMZ too..because the fact that a site like that would care about a foreign unknown actor has always seemed strange to me.
And it's _exactly_ what I thought.  I've always suspected that she knew someone with connections to those particular news outlets. The OTT complimentary language, (stuff like "beautiful model and famous actress of The Cove.."),the fact that she didn't want to hurt his career.. he was so jealous and all the other details that were _obviously_ coming from her. I was right.
Aside from the fact that her piece is basically LA telling "her friend" what to write..  But stuff like this is just _embarassing:_
"but several executives in the movie business did not approve of their relationship due to Michael's known drinking problem."
Who are these executives that cared about this woman's private life? Yes,there's her ex.. And?  And talking about him,I don't know if he was involved or not in some ways,but he was literally hugging and kissing Fassbender at the SAG awards. Let's say he was keeping up a facade. Even in that case I've a hard time believing that he would have kissed and hugged his ex's abusive partner (I mean,everyone knew about it..according to them) who is living with his child.
Actually,I don't  even think the people involved with the film  would have cared about her petition at all. Michael was just an up and coming actor (basically unknown) and he had  a supporting role. Surely,he wasn't the face of the film. There was also a different climate.
I've also noticed that the story about the famous reunion isn't mentioned..
Considering that it was probably (surely) leaked by her,a gossip like that (his beautiful and famous ex leaving his hotel room..and so on) after her claims,after saying that she was so scared for her children.. is just in bad taste,to use an euphemism. And I also recall that someone noticed that his imdb page was suddenly full of her pics the day after the NYDN published that story. It can't be more obvious. He was campaigning and that was literally the reason why the story resurfaced.
I also find interesting that in an interview released in January 2010 he actually said he wasn't living in LA.
I've always thought they had a messy relationship. I don't doubt they fighted even if I think  the reason wasn't  exactly_ his j_ealousy.. But yes,the part about his career  doesn't sound plausible (even overlooking how they're purposely degrading him). And he doesn't have that reputation. He was actually doing very well after IB.
I don't know him and I can't say "this happened or didn't happen". But I'm more and more convinced that,independently of what happened with her,there was a smear campaign.


----------



## Hackensack

Morgane said:


> I disagree about the DB because it was just a matter of time considering that this whole thing has been around for years in certain twitter circles. DB,buzzfeed. .These are exactly the sites that like to publish this kind of clickbait. Now they're just taking that particular opportunity to leak other stuff  in other ways and bait him,whatever is the reason they have now..
> Honestly,I've wondered why she didn't say much to the DB. Again,her "court papers" that her friend mentions and that were detailed by the DB didn't say much either in terms of proper documentation. Actually,they highlight details that don't look consistent with the dates.
> The Metoo excuse is quite pathetic  because I'd use other words to describe what they're doing.
> But finally we know who is the person who leaked stuff to the NYDN and I'm pretty sure TMZ too..because the fact that a site like that would care about a foreign unknown actor has always seemed strange to me.
> And it's _exactly_ what I thought.  I've always suspected that she knew someone with connections to those particular news outlets. The OTT complimentary language, (stuff like "beautiful model and famous actress of The Cove.."),the fact that she didn't want to hurt his career.. he was so jealous and all the other details that were _obviously_ coming from her. I was right.
> Aside from the fact that her piece is basically LA telling "her friend" what to write..  But stuff like this is just _embarassing:_
> "but several executives in the movie business did not approve of their relationship due to Michael's known drinking problem."
> Who are these executives that cared about this woman's private life? Yes,there's her ex.. And?  And talking about him,I don't know if he was involved or not in some ways,but he was literally hugging and kissing Fassbender at the SAG awards. Let's say he was keeping up a facade. Even in that case I've a hard time believing that he would have kissed and hugged his ex's abusive partner (I mean,everyone knew about it..according to them) who is living with his child.
> Actually,I don't  even think the people involved with the film  would have cared about her petition at all. Michael was just an up and coming actor (basically unknown) and he had  a supporting role. Surely,he wasn't the face of the film. There was also a different climate.
> I've also noticed that the story about the famous reunion isn't mentioned..
> Considering that it was probably (surely) leaked by her,a gossip like that (his beautiful and famous ex leaving his hotel room..and so on) after her claims,after saying that she was so scared for her children.. is just in bad taste,to use an euphemism. And I also recall that someone noticed that his imdb page was suddenly full of her pics the day after the NYDN published that story. It can't be more obvious. He was campaigning and that was literally the reason why the story resurfaced.
> I also find interesting that in an interview released in January 2010 he actually said he wasn't living in LA.
> I've always thought they had a messy relationship. I don't doubt they fighted even if I think  the reason wasn't  exactly_ his j_ealousy.. But yes,the part about his career  doesn't sound plausible (even overlooking how they're purposely degrading him). And he doesn't have that reputation. He was actually doing very well after IB.
> I don't know him and I can't say "this happened or didn't happen". But I'm more and more convinced that,independently of what happened with her,there was a smear campaign.



I admit, I didn't think through the obvious media connections through her "good friend."  That's a really good catch.  

The inaccuracies in her petition--which we have finally now seen, and which are discussed above--are really revealing.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> “Andrews' court petition reads, “Michael is currently shooting films and is to return to the USA in the next weeks.* I currently live alone with my two children where this is his only US address.* I am still recovering from my injuries and am afraid for my safety. I pay all bills and lived there before him.”



How long has his sister lived in California? Surely if he was returning to the US and Leasi didn't want him to live with her anymore, his sister would have welcomed him into her home. So this may be another lie.

Also, were his parents present at the Ischia Film Festival as this article is stating? And did Michael leave that festival early? I wasn't really following his career then. From what I'd read, he attended everything he was supposed to at the festival.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> How long has his sister lived in California? Surely if he was returning to the US and Leasi didn't want him to live with her anymore, his sister would have welcomed him into her home. So this may be another lie.


Her faculty bio says that she moved to UC Davis in 2007.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> How long has his sister lived in California? Surely if he was returning to the US and Leasi didn't want him to live with her anymore, his sister would have welcomed him into her home. So this may be another lie.
> 
> Also, were his parents present at the Ischia Film Festival as this article is stating? And did Michael leave that festival early? I wasn't really following his career then. From what I'd read, he attended everything he was supposed to at the festival.



Catherine has lived there since 2007, Michael stayed with her when he was losing weight for Hunger. As far as I can tell he had no plans to return to the US to live either. Not sure about his parents attending Ischia, nor whether there are any articles corroborating either way.


----------



## Hackensack

Don't know about Ischia, but they were there in Killarney!  Blast from the not too distant past.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Catherine has lived there since 2007, Michael stayed with her when he was losing weight for Hunger.



I thought he was living near Venice Beach then. Maybe with Maiko Spencer? I thought he mentioned that he liked being there because he could walk/ run there while preparing for Hunger.


----------



## Just Askin

Another from the airport 12/2/18


Src :LiamAshley fb


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I thought he was living near Venice Beach then. Maybe with Maiko Spencer? I thought he mentioned that he liked being there because he could walk/ run there while preparing for Hunger.



No, he wasn’t there with Maiko who was his girlfriend at the time. He said he told her he needed to be alone to focus during that period and said he totally lost his libido when he was extreme fasting. He did spend some time at Venice Beach but also some time with Catherine. He explained she was pregnant at the time and he wasn’t good company craving food 24/7!


----------



## LibbyRuth

He lived in Venice during the fasting. Pregnant Catherine came down to see him on holidays. But he was in Venice according to what he said in interviews, not living with his sister. And he did say being isolated for most of it was key so he wasn’t around people eating.


----------



## Just Askin

See how people crop Michaels wife out of pics, if they have kids, will they crop his wife’s kids out too?


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> See how people crop Michaels wife out of pics, if they have kids, will they crop his wife’s kids out too?


They'll just crop half the kids.  Problem solved.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> They'll just crop half the kids.  Problem solved.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> See how people crop Michaels wife out of pics, if they have kids, will they crop his wife’s kids out too?


I hope they crop the kids out. I can't stand it when the kids of celebrities are forced into the public eye either by their parents or by fans.


----------



## Just Askin

Just...lol


----------



## LibbyRuth

But in truth, I don't  think that pictures of them with babies are anything we need to worry about right now. With both of them signed up for new movies, they'll likely be spending time apart while their each on location, so it's looking like the hopes that time off meant babies are coming may not be happening. I think it's wise - I always think that when given a choice it's smart for a couple to spend some time enjoying life as a married couple before bringing kids into the picture.


----------



## eserei27

Looks like someone might be headed to Kuwait... 


I have my fingers crossed that he makes it out to San Diego for SDCC too. Come on Michael! I need to see you! lolol


----------



## pearlyqueen

Arnold Schwarzenegger has signed up to Kung Fury

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...zenegger-joins-kung-fury-feature-film-1085102


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger has signed up to Kung Fury
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...zenegger-joins-kung-fury-feature-film-1085102


There's bulking up on the 80s with this.   Can't wait to see the costumes for Michael.  I think Hoff is voice only (according to IMDB), and I suspect this is just a cameo.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Morgane

^Will they show a teaser?


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> ^Will they show a teaser?



I hope so, but i don’t know for sure. Rumor also has it that the first Dark Phoenix trailer is going to drop at CinemaCon in Las Vegas in April. The studios a lot of times bring talent to that. Maybe we’ll see Michael there as well


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 3970043



Thanks for the lunar New Years wishes! 
It’s dog year ![emoji1][emoji38][emoji455]️


----------



## threadbender

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for the lunar New Years wishes!
> It’s dog year ![emoji1][emoji38][emoji455]️
> 
> View attachment 3970053


Love this! My doggy says "Happy Year of the Doggy"
In keeping it on topic, does Michael like dogs?


----------



## JaneWT

carlpsmom said:


> In keeping it on topic, does Michael like dogs?


Michael loves dogs!  There are a couple of pics floating around that show him petting dogs, and I believe he had a dog when he was growing up - an Old English Sheepdog - which is referenced in one of the Ferrari interviews.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Here's Michael and a dog.


----------



## Hackensack

The good old Daily Fail has blown up the old story. . . . damn.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Something must be done... this is awful.


----------



## mchris55

There have always been  things about this that never made sense to me. There are things that don't make sense. But, there are only two people that know the truth. And I don't know where to go with this, because you have to respect both parties. He should have dealt with this years ago.


----------



## Hackensack

I believe in his character, not hers.  But I also wish he had dealt with it years ago.


----------



## eserei27

Daily Mail has her insurance claims, and if you take a look at them, you see that one of the claims is dated in December and is for an annual preventative exam. That’s not a sick visit, and if she would have discussed her injuries with the doctor that day, it would have changed the claim from an annual visit to a routine office visit or he/ she would have billed it as both. So that doesn’t hold water really. Several of the claims are for prescription medications received 2/11/10. I presume that’s for some kind of surgery she had 2/4/10, about 3 months after the alleged event. Doesn’t quite add up. 

Also, here she’s says her friends stayed the night to help calm things. And yet they have no recollection of her injuries, especially considering she woke in a cold sweat and had vaginal bleeding?


----------



## artemis09

His career is probably going to take an even bigger blow because of this, and because of his last few movies not doing that great overall.

He's going to have to answer to this sooner or later, considering the current climate in the industry, whether what happened actually happened or not.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Unfortunately, people who read the DM don’t read at all. The perception is out there as him having some horrible things, regardless if it’s true or not. Their circulation is huge to the point I believe they are responsible for brexit. Such is their influence.

I stopped reading them because their writing is garbage, not to mention their content. They shower publicity on useless people and praise others for no reason at all. They have good photos, but I’m too disgusted with them for that to even be a draw.

This is not good for Michael’s reputation in the current climate. His lawyers, somebody, anybody must do something.


----------



## eserei27

If you look at the bill for surgery, that’s from a plastic surgeon. Not a gynecologist or an orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Wow the comments for that article are awful! So many “I’ve heard rumours of his nasty, violent temper for year” “he’s a nasty piece of work” “his poor wife” etc, all of them with lots of green arrows (likes) and any defending him or pointing out inaccuracies have lots of red down arrows. 

Poor Michael. I think his hand is being forced here, he’s soon going to be left with no choice but to address this.


----------



## Autumn2014

eserei27 said:


> Daily Mail has her insurance claims, and if you take a look at them, you see that one of the claims is dated in December and is for an annual preventative exam. That’s not a sick visit, and if she would have discussed her injuries with the doctor that day, it would have changed the claim from an annual visit to a routine office visit or he/ she would have billed it as both. So that doesn’t hold water really. Several of the claims are for prescription medications received 2/11/10. I presume that’s for some kind of surgery she had 2/4/10, about 3 months after the alleged event. Doesn’t quite add up.



Seems to me this is rather pertinent information.  Handy having a doctor amongst us!  Yes, you'd think if she went to the dr because she was injured it wouldn't be called an annual preventative visit. Those are like mammograms, cholesterol checks, etc. right? At my annual checkup, I discussed some concerns that weren't just the usual. Every concern was included in the paper work even though my doctor decided no med changes or other actions were needed. Anyway, I think this is a significant point and could prove helpful to Michael's case.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I told you they can’t read.


----------



## artemis09

With all due respect, is nitpicking some of details of what she's claiming really proving that she is lying?

To be honest, and I know it's been some time since I've commented on him, I'm starting to think there's at least a good chance this happened. I realize that this is not a popular opinion, but I'm failing to see why she would still be trying to defend this if everything was made up. What is she gaining from this? She also didn't go looking for reporters to tell her story; the DB had contacted her instead and she referred them to the reports, if I understood that article correctly. This is all backed up by what her friend is claiming in the blog post, so there is a third-party commenting on this. It's no longer just her word against his, or lack of it.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Did the blog post or the DB article come first?


----------



## Lucky in Life

The “third party” friend is hardly an unbiased source and she didn’t actually witness anything. The one friend who was there that night says she saw no sign of anything. Plus surely if you had a busted up knee and a burst ovarian cyst you couldn’t wait 11 days, wouldn’t there be too high a risk of infection/sepsis from the cyst? If had happened then all she’d need to do is produce medical reports to back her claims. It’s far easier to prove something did happen than that something didn’t. Which is the reason I think Michael has stayed quiet, he knows he can’t 100% prove he didn’t do what’s he’s accused of, and there’ll be people who won’t believe him no matter what so he’s staying quiet. Unfortunately I don’t think that’ll be an option for him for much longer.

Also, I’d say it’s come up now because of the current climate in Hollywood with the whole #metoo thing going on.


----------



## artemis09

I'm pretty sure the DB article came first (it says 4 days ago on Google), and I know that was the one I read first.


----------



## Hackensack

artemis09 said:


> I'm pretty sure the DB article came first (it says 4 days ago on Google), and I know that was the one I read first.


But the blog post could have been there for awhile--who knows?  This issue will keep coming up.  
She is someone who has a pattern of claiming domestic violence--two instances are documented.  Maybe there are more.  But clearly she has no hesitation about the claim. 
The one witness did not see the supposed dragging incident, and did not notice anything untoward when they got out of the car.
The statements she makes about Michael don't fit with his actual shooting schedule that year.
If she submitted random medical bills for her annual check-up and such (I admit I didn't read through them, thanks Eserei) that's fraud on her part.
She and the friend could have been lacing anonymous comment sections for years--could have been, and frankly the friend's stuff about his drinking sounds like the stuff that made me stop reading LSA awhile back.
Those are the reasons I don't believe her. 
Whatever: someone is going after him aggressively, and he needs to do something about it.


----------



## artemis09

Lucky in Life said:


> The “third party” friend is hardly an unbiased source and she didn’t actually witness anything. The one friend who was there that night says she saw no sign of anything. Plus surely if you had a busted up knee and a burst ovarian cyst you couldn’t wait 11 days, wouldn’t there be too high a risk of infection/sepsis from the cyst? If had happened then all she’d need to do is produce medical reports to back her claims. It’s far easier to prove something did happen than that something didn’t.
> 
> Also, I’d say it’s come up now because of the current climate in Hollywood with the whole #metoo thing going on.



Reporters have been going after people in the entertainment industry with allegations due to the #metoo movement, so yes, it's not surprising that this is coming up. But the point is that I don't see what she or her friend is gaining from this. 

Also, while I will admit to not having an enormous knowledge of injuries relating to ovarian cysts, my understanding is that it doesn't always happen right after a physical injury; it can happen in other situations and I think emotional stress can also factor into it. Given the situation she was allegedly in, I wouldn't be surprised if the burst happened due to hormonal imbalances caused by stress and that's why it wasn't immediate. 

There's also more details in both reports, the blog in particular, that haven't been seen before. At this point it seems like too many details and effort for nothing.


----------



## artemis09

Hackensack said:


> But the blog post could have been there for awhile--who knows?  This issue will keep coming up.
> She is someone who has a pattern of claiming domestic violence--two instances are documented.  Maybe there are more.  But clearly she has no hesitation about the claim.
> The one witness did not see the supposed dragging incident, and did not notice anything untoward when they got out of the car.
> The statements she makes about Michael don't fit with his actual shooting schedule that year.
> If she submitted random medical bills for her annual check-up and such (I admit I didn't read through them, thanks Eserei) that's fraud on her part.
> She and the friend could have been lacing anonymous comment sections for years--could have been, and frankly the friend's stuff about his drinking sounds like the stuff that made me stop reading LSA awhile back.
> Those are the reasons I don't believe her.
> Whatever: someone is going after him aggressively, and he needs to do something about it.



So, the shooting schedule isn't actually quite accurate. I looked it up, and films that he was shooting in 2009 were Jonah Hex (shooting began in April 2009), and Centurion, where filming began to take place in February 2009. It's hard to say how long shooting lasted for those two, but since the next time he began filming was in 2010 with Jane Eyre at the time when the filing happened, there was a decent amount of time where he wasn't filming anything, and therefore not working. That year was also the majority of his and Leasi's relationship, and he wasn't filming anything when the alleged incidents happened. When was receiving work, it seemed to be more at the end of their relationship with Jane Eyre and ADM. 

I'm just saying that these claims don't seem to be entirely without merit.


----------



## Hackensack

In regard to shooting schedule, I meant that Jane Eyre (March to May 2010) was followed by A Dangerous Method )May-August 2010) so her statement that she had to have the restraining order because he was coming back to the states and had no place else to stay (poor drunken bum that he was) is simply not true.


----------



## eserei27

The one that still doesn’t make sense is the bill she submitted for surgery. That was from a plastic surgeon’s office. Which of her injuries would have required plastic or reconstructive surgery? Maybe the broken nose at the film festival, but that happened on July (7 months before). And if you look, it’s not a claim from the insurance company like the other things where, which would suggest she didn’t use her insurance because it was an elective (cosmetic) procedure and not a medically necessary one. Also, it’s not actually a bill; it’s only a quote stating she’s agreeable to the cost and will be responsible for the fees. And it’s unsigned. 

Also, her friend did say she had been shopping her story around but in the end decided to publish it herself. That indicates to me that she had talked to some publications. Perhaps the Daily Beast was one of them. 

And finally, I’m fully aware my affection for Michael makes this a very difficult pill for me to swallow. I’m doing my best to look at the facts objectively. You don’t want to believe something like this about someone you respect so much. I do wish he would issue a comment. I know it might not make a difference, and may not even be a good idea, but it would go a long way towards easing my mind. Not that that’s even close to the most important thing here.


----------



## threadbender

I feel badly that both, victims of abuse and the falsely accused are not being believed. There have been so many questionable assertions; it is a shame.
I don't know if Michael did anything like is being said. I don't know him or the woman claiming the assaults. I do know that the shopping around of stories and delayed reports make me far more cynical. And, I am referring to more than him.

PS Ovarian cysts can be excruciating. When they burst or when they twist; worst pain I ever had. I begged my husband to get me to the hospital. 5 miles of hell. Glad we did not get stopped for speeding.


----------



## Hackensack

I would like to see him make a statement, but I think he is wise not to "comment" on any of these stories which are told basically from her standpoint.  He needs to make a standalone statement or give the story to some reputable publication--I hope his lawyers and crisis managers are working on something.


----------



## artemis09

Hackensack said:


> In regard to shooting schedule, I meant that Jane Eyre (March to May 2010) was followed by A Dangerous Method )May-August 2010) so her statement that she had to have the restraining order because he was coming back to the states and had no place else to stay (poor drunken bum that he was) is simply not true.



I agree that it's likely he had another place to stay since his sister lives in California, but there might have been a particular reason that she couldn't have him stay with her instead (maybe she was out of the country at that time?). That's purely a guess on my part, but we don't know the situation exactly.

As for the JE to ADM part, Wikipedia says the filming began for ADM on the 26th of May, and Jane Eyre ended sometime around mid-May. Given how much he travels and how fast he can do it (he's ended up in entirely different countries in the span of a even a few days), it's not entirely impossible that he was set to return to the US during that window of time between filming for whatever reason. Do we even know if he started filming right on the 26th of May? Did he start shooting his scenes right away? The latter part I'm not sure of at all, so I'm curious.


----------



## Morgane

@eserei  Interesting observations about the visit/medications and surgery.  Nothing of this is new because the DB already detailed her petition and  it's also what tmz reported at the time. I was curious to see the bills mostly because of the dates. Let's say she started to have problems  11 days after the incident. I suppose that her interest would be proving that her problems are related to that episode and not a cyst which burst while sleeping,for example. But there's really nothing else in that documentation.
Replying to Artemis,it's impossible to say what is and was going behind the scenes and how their relationship ended in reality.
 But what they (she and her friend)are doing is  fishy. Putting aside her blog's piece that is incredibly (and ridiculously) biased to say the least,she says that wanted to sell her story but she changed idea because metoo,and so on..  But she actually even used another site to send particular messages about "upcoming evidence"..It's like baiting him in order to contact them. Obviously,she purposely just posted the top part of her petition and not the medical bills that would cause  more sensation. Her petition is public and has always been available,I think. Nobody can sue them,the DB or the DM for that. Also,her narrative  has always been that she still cared for him and didn't want to hurt hise career. But in her piece her friend is slightly changing the version (she was _pressured_ to believe that..) because what they are writing on her blog doesn't support that narrative at all. And in any case his image was heavily damaged since when her petition was reported by tmz. It's the kind of news that doesn't go away and the additional details we know came always from her in any case. So,those who  have researched the story have always found her version.


----------



## artemis09

eserei27 said:


> The one that still doesn’t make sense is the bill she submitted for surgery. That was from a plastic surgeon’s office. Which of her injuries would have required plastic or reconstructive surgery? Maybe the broken nose at the film festival, but that happened on July (7 months before). And if you look, it’s not a claim from the insurance company like the other things where, which would suggest she didn’t use her insurance because it was an elective (cosmetic) procedure and not a medically necessary one. Also, it’s not actually a bill; it’s only a quote stating she’s agreeable to the cost and will be responsible for the fees. And it’s unsigned.
> 
> Also, her friend did say she had been shopping her story around but in the end decided to publish it herself. That indicates to me that she had talked to some publications. Perhaps the Daily Beast was one of them.
> 
> And finally, I’m fully aware my affection for Michael makes this a very difficult pill for me to swallow. I’m doing my best to look at the facts objectively. You don’t want to believe something like this about someone you respect so much. I do wish he would issue a comment. I know it might not make a difference, and may not even be a good idea, but it would go a long way towards easing my mind. Not that that’s even close to the most important thing here.



Those things you point out are interesting, and insurance claims are something that still confuse me admittedly, so thank you.

I can understand that for someone who you admire it can tough, and for the record, what I'm pointing out is nothing personal. What I take umbrage with (and this isn't necessarily at anyone here) is people pulling out typical victim-blaming excuses to defend someone accused of assault. Even if there are things you find fishy about her, victims aren't perfect. There are a multitude of reasons why she handled things the way she did, and people underestimate how DV affects you mentally. I also want to add that I say this as someone who has had what I'd consider to be second hand experience with it (I'm still having problems with processing it and I'm not even entirely sure of what the truth is), and the accused was a person who was NOT someone you would ever think could do something so awful. Finally, I'm not saying I fully believe that MF did do this, but I'm leaning more towards a Yes than I did in the past.


----------



## Hackensack

artemis09 said:


> I agree that it's likely he had another place to stay since his sister lives in California, but there might have been a particular reason that she couldn't have him stay with her instead (maybe she was out of the country at that time?). That's purely a guess on my part, but we don't know the situation exactly.
> 
> As for the JE to ADM part, Wikipedia says the filming began for ADM on the 26th of May, and Jane Eyre ended sometime around mid-May. Given how much he travels and how fast he can do it (he's ended up in entirely different countries in the span of a even a few days), it's not entirely impossible that he was set to return to the US during that window of time between filming for whatever reason. Do we even know if he started filming right on the 26th of May? Did he start shooting his scenes right away? The latter part I'm not sure of at all, so I'm curious.


He doesn't have to stay "with" someone--he could rent a place in Venice again, or go to a hotel!
ETA: We have to be careful about terms.  "Complainant" or "accuser" is more accurate than "victim," so long as nothing has been proven--and it hasn't.


----------



## eserei27

I don’t know who all is or isn’t on tumblr, but I just posted my thoughts over there if anyone is interested.


----------



## Morgane

artemis09 said:


> Reporters have been going after people in the entertainment industry with allegations due to the #metoo movement, so yes, it's not surprising that this is coming up. But the point is that I don't see what she or her friend is gaining from this.
> Also, while I will admit to not having an enormous knowledge of injuries relating to ovarian cysts, *my understanding is that it doesn't always happen right after a physical injury; *it can happen in other situations and I think emotional stress can also factor into it. Given the situation she was allegedly in, I wouldn't be surprised if the burst happened due to hormonal imbalances caused by stress and that's why it wasn't immediate.
> 
> There's also more details in both reports, the blog in particular, that haven't been seen before. At this point it seems like too many details and effort for nothing.


But I think it's exactly what she claimed. And honestly based on that vague documentation I've still many doubts.
Also,a twisted ankle is not a very serious injury but,putting aside the ovarian cyst, you don't (suddenly) see 11 days later that those injuries  are seriously affecting you. To be honest I don't  even understand very well the dynamics of the car incident. 
Anyway,I agree about the victim blaming. I've never liked to see her past accusations being used as a point to prove that she was an awful woman. I'm more perplexed by other things. Also,I still wonder why her friend didn't bring up the "reunion story" that imo came from her camp.


----------



## Autumn2014

This is such a sensitive issue that's affected so many lives. I want to be very careful with my words because I never want to hurt anyone. I was just talking with my friend about how neither of us are entirely comfortable with the direction #metoo and #timesup are taking. It's like EVERY man accused is automatically guilty and every woman is a victim. It's gone from one extreme to the other. I personally know victims on both ends of the spectrum. I have a dear friend who escaped an abusive marriage and a cousin who was beaten to death by her ex. But I also know a kid who was falsely accused of rape. In all three situations lives were nearly ruined and my cousin lost her life.

All charges need to be taken seriously and thoroughly investigated. Women shouldn't be shamed to stay silent. Men shouldn't automatically be guilty. Even after my cousins murder I think "innocent until proven guilty" should remain the rule. Truth has a way of prevailing and justice eventually served. My cousins murderer got off which infuriated me but he was later found guilty in another murder and died in prison. Justice eventually served.

I believe Michael is innocent. I wasn't there so I can't possibly say with 100% certainty but I think there's enough evidence pointing to his innocence or at least things that just don't add up. Also, the fact that no other woman, whether they be a friend, girlfriend, or colleague has ever said anything remotely negative about him. In fact, quite the opposite. I have a hard time believing he was so cruel to one woman and a gentleman to all other women. After Weinsteins initial accusers came forward the floodgates opened and several others came forward. In all the years that these allegations have been out there, not a single woman has come forward to say Michael abused her too. With #metoo, I think if there were any other women who experienced any type of abuse or harassment from Michael through the years, they would or at least could come forward.

I'm sorry this is so long. Thank you for letting me have my say.


----------



## Autumn2014

One last thing, per the friends blog, Leasi was an established woman with several high powered connections and Michael was a nobody living off her dime. If this were true why didn't any of her powerful connections help her or stand with her against this nobody who used and abused her?  Why did he keep getting offers from big name producers and directors? Why did he go on to have success, including two Oscar nominations, if all her big connections knew he was such a bad guy?


----------



## artemis09

Morgane said:


> But I think it's exactly what she claimed. And honestly based on that vague documentation I've still many doubts.
> Also,a twisted ankle is not a very serious injury but,putting aside the ovarian cyst, you don't (suddenly) see 11 days later that those injuries  are seriously affecting you. To be honest I don't  even understand very well the dynamics of the car incident.
> Anyway,I agree about the victim blaming. I've never liked to see her past accusations being used as a point to prove that she was an awful woman. I'm more perplexed by other things. Also,I still wonder why her friend didn't bring up the "reunion story" that imo came from her camp.



Here's something that occurred to me after looking at the dates: what if she meant to put down that the hospital visit was on 11/19 and not 11/29 but made a mistake? Or perhaps meant to put the night when they went out to dinner as 11/28 instead? That's only one digit off and not that hard to make a mistake on. I know that I've made mistakes on dates before, and if that is what she want to put, that actually makes sense regarding her injuries. It was the day after the alleged attack, and if she woke up that morning feeling the injuries, then it actually fits and she likely went to the ER that day. And here's the thing: she's filling out an entire restraining order petition regarding trauma that she would probably like to put behind that had occurred months ago. I wouldn't expect her to put down every single detail or even have the emotional energy or strength to do so. Just get the basics of what happened and move on. It's an awful experience that no one should have to go through.  

As for the reunion story, my understanding is that there was really nothing to make me think that it happened, honestly. But the interesting thing is this: I've seen that it's been used a possibly a piece of evidence that she was lying because the argument has been "Why would she go back to her abuser?", but this actually says more about him than her if it's true. If a woman accuses you of something that awful, why on earth would you decide to get back with her or hook up with her again? For her part, if she was abused, then it sounds like a typical case of a battered person going back to their abuser, which is VERY common. So, that particular situation is not exactly best thing to bring out if people want to defend him.


----------



## Hackensack

artemis09 said:


> Here's something that occurred to me after looking at the dates: what if she meant to put down that the hospital visit was on 11/19 and not 11/29 but made a mistake? Or perhaps meant to put the night when they went out to dinner as 11/28 instead? That's only one digit off and not that hard to make a mistake on. I know that I've made mistakes on dates before, and if that is what she want to put, that actually makes sense regarding her injuries. It was the day after the alleged attack, and if she woke up that morning feeling the injuries, then it actually fits and she likely went to the ER that day. And here's the thing: she's filling out an entire restraining order petition regarding trauma that she would probably like to put behind that had occurred months ago. I wouldn't expect her to put down every single detail or even have the emotional energy or strength to do so. Just get the basics of what happened and move on. It's an awful experience that no one should have to go through.
> 
> As for the reunion story, my understanding is that there was really nothing to make me think that it happened, honestly. But the interesting thing is this: I've seen that it's been used a possibly a piece of evidence that she was lying because the argument has been "Why would she go back to her abuser?", but this actually says more about him than her if it's true. If a woman accuses you of something that awful, why on earth would you decide to get back with her or hook up with her again? For her part, if she was abused, then it sounds like a typical case of a battered person going back to their abuser, which is VERY common. So, that particular situation is not exactly best thing to bring out if people want to defend him.


The dates discrepancy doesn't explain why the witness failed to notice either the alleged dragging or the supposed severity of the injuries.


----------



## artemis09

Autumn2014 said:


> This is such a sensitive issue that's affected so many lives. I want to be very careful with my words because I never want to hurt anyone. I was just talking with my friend about how neither of us are entirely comfortable with the direction #metoo and #timesup are taking. It's like EVERY man accused is automatically guilty and every woman is a victim. It's gone from one extreme to the other. I personally know victims on both ends of the spectrum. I have a dear friend who escaped an abusive marriage and a cousin who was beaten to death by her ex. But I also know a kid who was falsely accused of rape. In all three situations lives were nearly ruined and my cousin lost her life.
> 
> All charges need to be taken seriously and thoroughly investigated. Women shouldn't be shamed to stay silent. Men shouldn't automatically be guilty. Even after my cousins murder I think "innocent until proven guilty" should remain the rule. Truth has a way of prevailing and justice eventually served. My cousins murderer got off which infuriated me but he was later found guilty in another murder and died in prison. Justice eventually served.
> 
> I believe Michael is innocent. I wasn't there so I can't possibly say with 100% certainty but I think there's enough evidence pointing to his innocence or at least things that just don't add up. Also, the fact that no other woman, whether they be a friend, girlfriend, or colleague has ever said anything remotely negative about him. In fact, quite the opposite. I have a hard time believing he was so cruel to one woman and a gentleman to all other women. After Weinsteins initial accusers came forward the floodgates opened and several others came forward. In all the years that these allegations have been out there, not a single woman has come forward to say Michael abused her too. With #metoo, I think if there were any other women who experienced any type of abuse or harassment from Michael through the years, they would or at least could come forward.
> 
> I'm sorry this is so long. Thank you for letting me have my say.



I think you made some fair points, and it's good that you're bringing them up. I'm also sorry about what you have experienced regarding your friend and cousin.

I do have a few thoughts on them. I get that people want to give others the benefit of the doubt in regards to the whole "innocent until proven guilty" concept, but I have a few issues with this. When we talk about things like abuse, and I'm sure you probably know this, it's incredibly difficult for these kinds of cases to be even brought to court in the first place. The accuser might be scared for their safety, scared of the accused, threatened to stay silent, doesn't want to re-experience the trauma by going through so much paperwork, meetings, trials related to said trauma, etc. It's a hugely complicated issue. When you couple that with the general statistics on abuse (of any kind) and how many of the allegations turn out to be false (it's low), who is it that we're likely supporting here by choosing to give said benefit of doubt? It's more about siding with the accuser since more often than not they don't have anything to gain from what they're claiming in the first place, and there's a higher chance that something did actually happen. That mentality is a big reason why so many people are/were silent about any kind of abuse they experienced or may have witnessed since they figure they won't believed, anyway.

About the opinions of him from other people, I agree that this is one thing that for a long time made me think there was nothing to the allegations. However, that doesn't mean that there aren't people who are staying silent for reasons of their own. Men like him can be incredibly charming, funny, and likable, but behind closed doors they could turn into a completely different person. Alcohol can definitely help with that, too, where it turns people into someone completely different. Remember as well that he's an incredibly talented actor, so we can't say what he's really like in certain situations.  Not even parents can be a good judge of character since they want to see only the best in their children and can't imagine them being capable of doing something like that. I would imagine it's especially more difficult for them to see behavior like that if their children are grown and not living anywhere near them.

Finally, the thing regarding the #metoo movement and his girlfriends is that it hasn't been going on for that long, so who's to say that there aren't any who just haven't come out yet because they're not comfortable with it? Even if they're not being pressured by higher ups in the industry to stay silent this time, maybe they don't feel like they're ready. It's not an easy thing to come forward with in any case. I want to re-iterate that you bring good points, and I don't know for sure if this whole thing really happened. I understand how it's easy to look at someone's claims and see maybe a few inconsistencies that lead you to form different conclusions and believe none of it. I myself am a little unclear on some of the details that a few people have brought up. What I'm struggling with regarding some of the responses I've seen with is that considering how much abuse in the industry has been uncovered and how much we've discovered about women in particular being silenced for multiple reasons (sometimes for years and years), there doesn't seem to be much willingness to consider that this is starting to become more likely to have happened than it was before. But to each their own.

Anyway, this was quite long, so I apologize for that. That's about all I have to really say since it's a lot to think about and is rather heavy stuff to talk about.


----------



## Morgane

artemis09 said:


> Here's something that occurred to me after looking at the dates: what if she meant to put down that the hospital visit was on 11/19 and not 11/29 but made a mistake? Or perhaps meant to put the night when they went out to dinner as 11/28 instead? That's only one digit off and not that hard to make a mistake on.


The DB noticed the same thing and I suppose she would have found a way to correct their artIcle.  She also makes some corrections,so I guess she read what she wrote. Obviously,it's just speculation. In any case there's not a lot of information in those bills.


> As for the reunion story, my understanding is that there was really nothing to make me think that it happened, honestly. But the interesting thing is this: I've seen that it's been used a possibly a piece of evidence that she was lying because the argument has been *"Why would she go back to her abuser?", but this actually says more about him than her if it's true.* If a woman accuses you of something that awful, why on earth would you decide to get back with her or hook up with her again? For her part, if she was abused, then it sounds like a typical case of a battered person going back to their abuser, which is VERY common. So, that particular situation is not exactly best thing to bring out if people want to defend him.


I absolutely agree with you. It wasn't my point. Actually,I don't think her friend would have mentioned it in any case because it's not consistent with what she was saying. I've brought up that story the other day because of the suspicious timing and because it strangely appeared on the NYDN that is basically the site that has always offered the few additional details about their relationship,her claims,"details" obviously coming  from her. The way all these stories are written are all reminiscent of her friend's "style". Like her,for example,they all remark how she's a famous and beautiful model and actress who has dated Di Caprio ,Butler and Terrence Howard.. and so on.  It's quite OTT considering that she's not a well-known person at all and I also doubt people can recognize her leaving hotels.. Her friend's bio would easily explain those  articles. Also,that particular story (that brought up again her petition) came out when he was campaigning for Shame and it's the reason why the whole thing resurfaced on various gossip sites. These are just some personal observations that obviously don't prove anything,but they surely raise some questions.


----------



## threadbender

nvm


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> The dates discrepancy doesn't explain why the witness failed to notice either the alleged dragging or the supposed severity of the injuries.



I don’t understand why she’s being given the benefit of the doubt getting two dates wrong just to try to make her story stick? I’m sure if such traumatic events happened to me I wouldn’t mix up dates on both occasions. That’s like trying to manipulate “evidence” to support her story which already has several holes in it. 

Her excuse for filing the papers on 12th March 2010 is a nonsense based on what is known to be true. Michael began filming Jane Eyre in England on 22nd March 2010; Michael was cast in it in the autumn of 2009, proving her tale that he was frustrated at getting no work is also false. Filming on Jane Eyre concluded mid May; Michael had to be in Germany/Austria more or less immediately as principal photography commenced on 26th May and ran until August. He was offered this role in January 2010 so there was no way he was ever going to be returning to the US in the coming weeks. I guess she had to think of some excuse as to why she had to file papers and she went for that. Neither do I believe he had any intention of returning to the US to live; he had his own flat in London and I suspect the only reason he lived there in 2009 was when he was in a relationship with her. 

As Autumn 2014 highlighted, there hasn’t been one single hint from any of his ex girlfriends that he was abusive in any way ever. Similarly not a whisper of him having a drink problem that turned him into a nasty aggressive drunk who’s drunkenness caused him to repeatedly behave unprofessionally on set - quite the opposite in fact. 

The violent drunk only seems to have existed when she was with him - the complete opposite of what everyone else has ever said about him. And she has no witnesses to back up any part of her catalogue of abuse/drunkenness, despite stating there were others present when he attacked her, and such extreme drunkenness would have been noticed by colleagues on Inglorius Basterds. 

The more “evidence” being produced the more holes in her story from what I can see. Furthermore he was never even charged, let alone tried and convicted of anything. Innocent until proved guilty is the backbone of civilised society despite the best efforts of SJW’s who have neither the inclination/ intelligence to ascertain the facts before convicting him via media.


----------



## Hackensack

I must very, very respectfully disagree with the idea that we cannot talk about prior behavior (filing a prior DV claim against someone else) or that we must attribute all of the discrepancies in her story to trauma. If this were a court of law, I would be wholeheartedly in agreement with granting these protections and exploring the idea that trauma might be a part of it.  Of course if this were a court of law, there would also be a serious examination of her claims and any contrary evidence. 

But as we've repeatedly seen, this is a court of social media and tabloid clickbait.  If he is tried and convicted in this media universe, the accuser who has pushed the story, right from the first bogus rationale for the restraining order, should not receive the protections of the justice system which are not being granted to him.  

The online document is being described as a "police report" or "court documents,"  as if the police investigated and the court decided, when in reality these documents are simply a form she filled out; we don't really know the resolution of the police or court system in this case, because none of those sites reporting the story have bothered to try to find out.  The story has stopped with her filing, as if nothing more need be said.  I hope that's not where it ends.


----------



## LibbyRuth

For the two people who care, here are my thoughts on the allegations. I think that the relationship between Michael and Leasi was centered on passion, and I guess that based on pictures of them together. I think that they partied together with passion. I think their sex life was all about passion, and I think their fighting was filled with passion. Passionate relationships are filled with high highs and low lows, and that’s what I see when I look at the glimpses we see in their relationship. I think it explains a lot including the allegations, and the Golden Globes reunion. It also explains why they were not the long term person in each other’s lives. 
I’ve witnessed passionate relationships like that, and know it’s possible for fights to get physical. It’s possible that Leasi May have gotten physical with him, and that he may have fought back. If that’s the case, I dint think it justifies him being violent if he was. A larger stronger person has to show physical restraint and respect the power they have over another. But while it doesn’t justify it it would explain it ... and explain why we don’t hear similar accusations from other women. For example in the car incident, she says she went over to take the keys. Did she gently reach in to take the keys and he violently tried to drive off hurting her? (If it happened) OR as part of the fight did she walk over and reach in the car slapping him and he drove off to get away from it? Second scenarios also would not be okay, but would paint it in a different light. 
I admit without question that all I’m saying here is guesses, and I’d never claim for any of it to be true. I don’t think we can dismiss the possibility that any of it happened based on technical errors. But I think it’s likely that the old adage that their are three sides to a story - his, hers, and the truth - likely applies here. 
Passion fueled relationships are not healthy. If that’s what they had, they can both be glad the flames were extinguished and they moved on.


----------



## Autumn2014

Hackensack said:


> The online document is being described as a "police report" or "court documents,"  as if the police investigated and the court decided, when in reality these documents are simply a form she filled out; we don't really know the resolution of the police or court system in this case, because none of those sites reporting the story have bothered to try to find out.  The story has stopped with her filing, as if nothing more need be said.  I hope that's not where it ends.



Great point.


----------



## eserei27

I thought this was cute, and the mood needs lightened a little. 

Appears Alicia is not too impressed with Michael’s attempts to learn Swedish [emoji23]


----------



## NovemberWind

The way Alicia talks about these little anecdotes give me a glimpse of Michael's true essence and espirit. I mean she doesnt have to say how sweet or funny he can be, just tell one story and Michael appears authentic as always, cute, silly and funny as he is. So thank you for that. I need it today.


----------



## Hackensack

https://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/the-only-work-life-balance-formula-that-actually-works.html

"Michael Fassbender was almost bouncing as walked by me on his way to the driver's meeting before the Ferrari Challenge Series at Daytona International Speedway. Spring in his step, smile on his face, fist bumping people he knew... Fassbender looked psyched.

But he wasn't acting. This joy was real: Fassbender was going racing."
And so on.  Nice article from last week on work/life balance.


----------



## Just Askin

*What to do on a rainy Tuesday in Austin...?*
*

*


----------



## eserei27

He seems to love that track in Austin


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

Assuming that's a new pic it looks like he may have cut his hair again.


----------



## eserei27

He cut his hair again! Luckily for me I like it short. Also I like it long. Also I like Michael Fassbender.


----------



## Hackensack

He has to be in Kuwait in a couple of days, right?  What is he doing in Austin?

Never mind--I guess he's doing Ferrari test-driving.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> *What to do on a rainy Tuesday in Austin...?*
> *
> View attachment 3975829
> *



Glad he's back on the track. The article Hackensack posted showed just how much he's enjoying it.


----------



## Autumn2014

eserei27 said:


> He cut his hair again! Luckily for me I like it short. Also I like it long. Also I like Michael Fassbender.



My first thought when I saw the pic was he buzzed his hair again!  I love buzz cuts but I also like it longer. His look for Fish Tank is rather swoon worthy.


----------



## eserei27

Another new pic. Cutie pie


----------



## eserei27

I think he’s at the airport. The guy who posted it lives in Chicago. Probably on his way to Kuwait.


----------



## Hackensack

Celebitchy just printed the story.  Prepare to see a batch of retweets.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t understand why he doesn’t put a stop to this.


----------



## Hackensack

For X-Men fans here is an interesting comparison of Magneto and Kilmonger.  Especially interesting since Michael B. Jordan said Heath Ledger and Michael were his inspirations for this film.  The sad thing is that Singer kept throwing all sorts of X-men at the screen (and kept beefing up J-Law's role) and never let any of the characters breathe, as Coogler has done. 
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/21/...llmonger-supervillain-comparison-magneto-xmen


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Celebitchy just printed the story.  Prepare to see a batch of retweets.


So many eye rolls.. And,_obviously_,she has to mention Alicia.


----------



## readingnook

I have to say I have ignored this whole thing because I don’t see anything new here.  But I did go and read Celebitchy just now.  Again nothing new.  I read the comments and most of them seem fair, in the sense that most people aren’t buying it.  Some people attempted to throw shade on Michael (and even Alicia) but most comments seriously doubt the article and provide credible support for their beliefs.    Someone also mentioned the timing.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That’s very encouraging and I’m glad to hear it!


----------



## lunadeagosto

Michael in Kuwait:


----------



## lunadeagosto




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

Is it me or he lost weight?


----------



## LibbyRuth

He's definitely lost weight on the top of his head!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Is it me or he lost weight?


He definitely did. He probably lost all the muscles he gained when he was working out with Alicia’s TR trainer. Meanwhile Alicia has gained weight.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

His hair looks nice and soft from that angle.


----------



## Hackensack

Review of "Calm with Horses," part of a collection of short stories.

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/13/...ins-a-small-irish-towns-aimless-denizens.html


----------



## Morgane

^Thanks!  Do we know who is adapting it?


----------



## Hackensack

Morgane said:


> ^Thanks!  Do we know who is adapting it?


Here's the information from the British film council--Joseph Murtagh.  He worked on a short about race cars with Nick Rowland, the director; he seems only to have written shorts.
http://film.britishcouncil.org/calm-with-horses


----------



## Just Askin

*Too cute...*


----------



## eserei27

hehehe adorable


----------



## Just Askin

“Google it” love it


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

WTF is he signing?


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> “Google it” love it



The quote never made much sense.


----------



## Just Askin

*From 2004.  Gunpowder, Treason and Plot*


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

I think I've read other times that he often recognizes people he has already met at other events.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> *So even though I know that’s not actually a photo of Michael (can that please get sorted ..first place..come on) seeing this after Daytona makes me very happy *
> *
> View attachment 3960647
> *


*That’s more like it!*
*

*


----------



## eserei27

Finally! Damn, he looks good.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Finally! Damn, he looks good.


----------



## Just Askin

*Over the years I’ve noticed Michaels empathetic nature, his contagious smile, his amazing work ethic  and...the growth of a bloody impressive watch collection *

**


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Autumn2014

eserei27 said:


>




I love it when celebrities squat down like that for fans in wheelchairs. It puts them at similar height and takes a much better picture.


----------



## readingnook




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia in Madrid today













http://www.justjared.com/2018/02/27/alicia-vikander-michael-fassbender-have-a-lunch-date-in-madrid/


----------



## Selayang430

Add a few more. Source : weibo


----------



## readingnook

Aww, all smiles.  And so handsy lol.


----------



## Just Askin

“El intérprete, conocido por sus papeles en _Steve Job, 12 años de esclavitud _o_Shame, _vestía pantalones y camiseta negras y se cubría del frío con una plumífero rojo y blanco”
So I know they are referring to his quilted jacket but you have no idea how much I would pay to see Google Translates version of events!
“The interpreter, known for his roles in Steve Job, 12 years of slavery or Shame, wore black pants and T-shirts and covered himself in the cold with a red and white feather“
http://m.revistavanityfair.es/celeb...na-madrid/29395/amp?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> ....wore black pants and T-shirts and covered himself in the cold with a red and white feather“


Just the one feather?  Everyone knows that one wouldn’t cover it.  Unless you’re talking ostriches. 

Love these google translations.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Just the one feather?  Everyone knows that one wouldn’t cover it.  Unless you’re talking ostriches.
> 
> Love these google translations.


 It says he was wearing black pants so I assumed the feather was for his nips


----------



## Hackensack

New article on Kung Fury--it still doesn't say much about the plot or Michael's role.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...turbo-charge-cult-action-comedy-short-1087812


----------



## Morgane

^ I like the fact that they're remarking  how they want to keep Sandberg's original vision. I'm also looking forward to the soundtrack..

There's also the link to this other old article:
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cannes-2015-behold-cheesy-glory-795374


> There even have been talks regarding a TV show, and Sandberg says plans are in place for a Kung Fury computer game: “*It’s going to be for the Commodore 64.”*


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> New article on Kung Fury--it still doesn't say much about the plot or Michael's role.


ooh, I read something about his role. let me see if I can find the link


----------



## eserei27

Here. It’s a tumblr post, but there’s a link to the actual source article. Unfortunately, it’s not in English. 


Anyway, it looks like his character’s name is Colt Magnum. And it says Michael’s fans should be happy, as he’ll get lots of screen time.


----------



## Just Askin

Complete change of topic. Just thought people wondering about certain pics taken of Michael in the recent past may find this interesting


----------



## LibbyRuth

Interesting, but the discussions in the past have not really been debating the power of a telephoto lens. They've been more about  the notion that the owner of the powerful telephoto lens has to be aware of where a subject will be in order to be there and take pics. As strong as some lenses can be they don't allow a paparazzi to wake up in San Bernadino, look out his window and use the power of a lens to snap a pic of a celebrity in Ecuador. They get tipped off to go where they can get the photos.


----------



## Just Askin

You know those situations when paps/journos/people have all the alerts set...then come running to stir things up as soon as they see activity. Must be so boring waiting around for others to fill your life. Anyway...this ring set is perfect. Michael has impeccable taste in many things


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don't think they see it as boring.  I think they see it as an honest way to make a living. Some people enjoy working in jobs where work comes to them in a steady predictable way. Others enjoy the unexpected and get a rush from a lifestyle where they don't know when they wake up what the day will bring them in terms of work. 
As I've said before, there are documentaries, articles, and books that talk about the ways paparazzi are used as PR in the world of celebrity. Here's the first one that comes up in a google search as just one example.
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/18/celebrities-call-paparazzi_n_5175348.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Complete change of topic. Just thought people wondering about certain pics taken of Michael in the recent past may find this interesting




I don’t pretend to be an expert on cameras and their capabilities but I think it’s common knowledge that powerful lenses can be positioned up to a mile away to capture shots. My understanding of paparazzi behaviour is they are opportunist and tend to be on the hunt for targets wherever and whenever possible. Whilst I’m sure there are some attention hungry individuals who court their attention I don’t subscribe to conspiracy theories that the majority of pap pictures are acquired this way.


----------



## Just Askin

Kuwait, Lisbon, Madrid. Lucky Michael spending his time in warmer climates. The cold here has closed half my Uni. So no lectures for me...or so I thought ...


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> You know those situations when paps/journos/people have all the alerts set...then come running to stir things up as soon as they see activity. Must be so boring waiting around for others to fill your life. Anyway...this ring set is perfect. Michael has impeccable taste in many things
> 
> View attachment 3984440
> 
> View attachment 3984438



It’s clear to me there are some people who have decided for themselves that all pap pics of Michael and Alicia are the result of collusion between them and paps. I find that notion ridiculous but nothing will shake the conviction of those who choose to believe otherwise, no matter how much logically to me this belief doesn’t stack up.

Yes, Alicia’s wedding ring is stunning - she’s a lucky girl! [emoji177]


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> It’s clear to me there are some people who have decided for themselves that all pap pics of Michael and Alicia are the result of collusion between them and paps. I find that notion ridiculous but nothing will shake the conviction of those who choose to believe otherwise, no matter how much logically to me this belief doesn’t stack up.


I'm curious - did you read the article?  Did you see the parts where it says that some celebrities court the paps themselves, and with others their PR people tip them off without their clients knowing?  As I said, the article I linked to is the tip of iceberg - there are countless resources which say the same thing.  What there are not is a ton of articles explaining how paparazzi hang out in places as obscure as the desert just hoping that celebrities may come along.  That does not happen because there'd be no money in it.  For the record, Jimmy Fallon does not show up to work every day just because he loves talking to people. All of that is parts of the celebrity culture where people make money off the need for publicity. 
I honestly do not fathom why it is so objectionable to state that is how it works - espeically with all the information that backs it up. Michael and Alicia are celebrities who benefit from a public awareness of who they are. That's why they pose for photo shoots, do interviews, do photo calls, etc. It is all PR.  So why is it so horrible to accept that they are celebrities who as part of their jobs have to feed the PR machine, and part of that PR machine is paparazzi photos? It's not like anyone is saying they kill baby kittens and drink the blood because that's what makes them famous.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The same people that are complaining about photos would be quick to point out the fact it would be weird if we never saw them together. They are married, have dated for many years, and are in fact famous. Of course we get pictures from time to time. Why are people so bizarre? 

Anyway, I just love the ring(s) too. It’s just perfect for her finger!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Who is complaining about pictures?  I don't see anyone complaining. I see some people acknowledging that they, like most celebrities, use interest in their relationship as a means to PR, while others seem to believe that paparazzi lurk in the most random of places and invade their lives frequently ... at huge distances away that are unnoticed and non-intrusive in being intrusive.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The same people that are complaining about photos would be quick to point out the fact it would be weird if we never saw them together. They are married, have dated for many years, and are in fact famous. Of course we get pictures from time to time. Why are people so bizarre?
> 
> Anyway, I just love the ring(s) too. It’s just perfect for her finger!



Exactly, it’s actually more surprising they are papped so infrequently. I question why would a couple so hungry for attention that they  call paps routinely also turn down so many high profile opportunities to promote themselves at big events where coverage of them is guaranteed....? 

Like I said, those who are into conspiracies and collusion won’t be shaken from their beliefs;they read some generic stuff and use it as an authority, and automatically assume it applies to anyone they decide it should, regardless of circumstance or context.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Shake my beliefs - please. I’m more than happy to read anything you’ve got explains what is damaging about celebrities who employee a publicist participating in publicity stunts. I’m also open to reading about the number of paparazzi who hang out in the desert in hopes that a celebrity may turn up with a reporter writing a profile piece. I’m totally open to changing my mind. The problem is that ignoring facts that show the opposite and talking about how silly it is to trust countless insiders is not as persuasive, I need more.

Oh, and if we’re going to try to distract from relevant points with pictures in the Michael Fassbender thread, shouldn’t the distractions be pics of Michael Fassbender? We’re all united in thinking he’s hot. Let’s enjoy it. Extra shiny rings aren’t nearly as distracting.


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> I don't think they see it as boring.  I think they see it as an honest way to make a living. Some people enjoy working in jobs where work comes to them in a steady predictable way. Others enjoy the unexpected and get a rush from a lifestyle where they don't know when they wake up what the day will bring them in terms of work.
> As I've said before, there are documentaries, articles, and books that talk about the ways paparazzi are used as PR in the world of celebrity. Here's the first one that comes up in a google search as just one example.
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/18/celebrities-call-paparazzi_n_5175348.html


Yes,paparazzi are used as PR. But if I see pics of them leaving a certain restaurant or hotel in NYC/London,if they are photographed at the  Charles De Gaulle airport during the Paris fashion week or if they're leaving a press junket,like in the recent pics in Madrid.. my first thought is not "Emma called the photographers".. because "Emma" doesn't need to call them. But every time they are photographed,it's always a staged PR stunt. And it doesn't make sense.
It's the same if I see pics of them in a place where even the less relevant European celebrity is stalked by photographers. And I've actually read interviews with professional photographers who work a lot in turistic locations like Formentera,Porto Cervo,Ibiza,Capri.. where they explain how they take pics of this or that celebrity on their yacht,how they are often tipped off by people who work there.. and so on.
Also,many times photo agencies have pics that are not taken by professional photographers,whether they are bought by other sites or not.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> Yes,paparazzi are used as PR. But if I see pics of them leaving a certain restaurant or hotel in NYC/London,if they are photographed at the  Charles De Gaulle airport during the Paris fashion week or if they're leaving a press junket,like in the recent pics in Madrid.. my first thought is not "Emma called the photographers".. because "Emma" doesn't need to call them. But every time they are photographed,it's always a staged PR stunt. And it doesn't make sense.
> It's the same if I see pics of them in a place where even the less relevant European celebrity is stalked by photographers. And I've actually read interviews with professional photographers who work a lot in turistic locations like Formentera,Porto Cervo,Ibiza,Capri.. where they explain how they take pics of this or that celebrity on their yacht,how they are often tipped off by people who work there.. and so on.
> Also,many times photo agencies have pics that are not taken by professional photographers,whether they are bought by other sites or not.



Yes! Paparazzi pics come from a variety of sources. Some come from publicists (or ina few cases the celebrity) tipping off photographers on where to go to get shots. Sometimes they come from celebrities intentionally going to locations where paparazzi are known to be. And on some rare occasions where there is a big shot to get they will go places they hope a celeb will be. As an example, pics of Jennifer Anniston are going for more right now so some photogs are likely hanging in places she’s known to go in hopes of seeing her. 

Celebs who want to be photographed on vacation go places like St Bart’s, Ibiza and Cabo because they know photographers hang there. Celebs who want privacy on vacation go to places photogs are not known to be .... and most do both depending on the occasion. Celebs who want to be photographed at LAX use the normal exits. Those who want to avoid that use the VIP lounge and are shielded from photographers. In some other  airports with heavy celebrity traffic, they offer services of car to plane service to avoid paparazzi. 

So when a celebrity is photographed in heavy paparazzi spots it is a choice. When they are in obscure locations and photogs just happen to show up, they’re tipped off. And when they capture a kiss on the streets of New York they are likely living a normal life and a lucky photographer captures the moment. 

This I will say with virtually no doubt in my mind. When celebrities plan a big event like a wedding in a heavily pap’d location, in spots where it’s easy for photogs to get a shot with a close shot of a powerful lens, it is a choice made deliberately, embracing the publicity that will come from it. There’s nothing shameful about it for people who employ a publicist and want to make an announcement. But it ain’t an invasion of privacy either.


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes! Paparazzi pics come from a variety of sources. Some come from publicists (or ina few cases the celebrity) tipping off photographers on where to go to get shots.


Some come from people who work in restaurants and hotels. 

Honestly,I don't see any reason why they should avoid places they obviously like  because there's the possibility of being photographed..  above all,when they are _rarely_ photographed in places that are considered "hot spots" for photographers. And in some cases I've even seen pics of them arriving separately.


----------



## LibbyRuth

There is no reason for them to avoid places paparazzi are known to be unless they don’t want to be photographed. But following that line of thought, I don’t  see any reason to deny that people who seek publicity as part of their jobs use those opportunities intentionally.


----------



## Just Askin

*I like Michaels ring too*
*

*


----------



## eserei27

I’ve always been partial to this ring. Look how it sparkles!


----------



## Lucky in Life

Morgane said:


> Some come from people who work in restaurants and hotels.
> 
> Honestly,I don't see any reason why they should avoid places they obviously like  because there's the possibility of being photographed..  above all,when they are _rarely_ photographed in places that are considered "hot spots" for photographers. And in some cases I've even seen pics of them arriving separately.



You talk so much sense!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Some come from people who work in restaurants and hotels.
> 
> Honestly,I don't see any reason why they should avoid places they obviously like  because there's the possibility of being photographed..  above all,when they are _rarely_ photographed in places that are considered "hot spots" for photographers. And in some cases I've even seen pics of them arriving separately.



Indeed. What is glaringly obvious to me is the reality that Michael and Alicia’s mo is the exact opposite of seeking publicity in their private life. They are very low key and are very very rarely papped separately or together.

In January this year they spent a couple of weeks in LA (Pap Central) and were photographed ONCE entering a restaurant separately. Immediately certain “PR savvy” people declared this was a publicity stunt blah blah, because they just “know” that Michael and Alicia wanted publicity. After all, those expert guides to celebrity PR manipulation are gospel regardless of all other factors. Let’s not even consider why they would choose to court publicity by entering a restaurant separately when they had countless opportunities to parade themselves far more prominently and frequently.. 

And it’s the same accusation every single time they are papped together (or Alicia individually) every time a hapless IG poster posts a pic of the two of them together, etc. It’s all part of a deliberate PR campaign. I’ve noticed there aren’t the same accusations when Michael is papped individually or takes selfies with fans.... only when he is with his wife.


----------



## LibbyRuth

You've convinced me. Do you think we should start a go fund me for that poor paparazzi who just sits out in the desert hoping that celebrities come along to ride on ATVs?  The poor guy must not sell more than one pic a year, and being in the desert he needs a lot of water. I'd donate to help him out ... poor guy.


----------



## Just Askin

Sometimes comments fly right over the intended heads


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> You've convinced me. Do you think we should start a go fund me for that poor paparazzi who just sits out in the desert hoping that celebrities come along to ride on ATVs?  The poor guy must not sell more than one pic a year, and being in the desert he needs a lot of water. I'd donate to help him out ... poor guy.



It is no accident they go to places where paps are happy to click away.  And there is no wrong in that either, you don't want to become insignificant, especially if your movies end up flopping or not doing well.  Pay no attention to anyone who likes to challenge known facts about 'celebrities' and 'actors' and 'movie starts'.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Sometimes comments fly right over the intended heads



Don’t they just! There is no reasoning with some people, too entrenched in conspiracy and collusion regardless of reality...


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Don’t they just! There is no reasoning with some people, too entrenched in conspiracy and collusion regardless of reality...


OMG,  truer words have never been spoken!  Thank you for understanding how I feel! Post articles, offer facts, and it all goes ignored!


----------



## Just Askin

In Berlin today. Alicia their doing Tomb Raider tour.


----------



## Autumn2014

Just Askin said:


> In Berlin today. Alicia their doing Tomb Raider tour.
> View attachment 3986187
> View attachment 3986188



Ah, I wondered if he was there. I figured he was even though he wasn't in any photo ops with Alicia. He's looking good!


----------



## Just Askin

Autumn2014 said:


> Ah, I wondered if he was there. I figured he was even though he wasn't in any photo ops with Alicia. He's looking good!


*Looking good indeed. I think Michael should be shown some jacket love too.*


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> In Berlin today. Alicia their doing Tomb Raider tour.
> View attachment 3986187
> View attachment 3986188


Omg this must be that red feather.  Lol...


----------



## eserei27

Word on the street from those who have attended test screenings is that Dark Phoenix is really good. Rumor is that a trailer should drop April 26.


----------



## scarlet555

eserei27 said:


> Word on the street from those who have attended test screenings is that Dark Phoenix is really good. Rumor is that a trailer should drop April 26.



I can’t imagine Dark Phoenix being good movie. with Sophie Turner, she is a horrible Jean Grey imo, but glad to see Fassbender in it.


----------



## NovemberWind

scarlet555 said:


> I can’t imagine Dark Phoenix being good movie. with Sophie Turner, she is a horrible Jean Grey imo, but glad to see Fassbender in it.


I dont like Sophie either, I dont think she will be good in the leading role, I dislike her voice and her acting, but I really hope Dark Phoenix is good, for Fassy only.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video of Michael and Alicia arriving in Berlin yesterday:

https://scanpix.no/spWebApp/preview/video/tca13950


----------



## pearlyqueen

Video of Michael and Alicia leaving Berlin this afternoon:


----------



## eserei27

So how exactly are they not nice when that exact same fan had a picture taken with Alicia the night before? Maybe they were tired, maybe they were running late, maybe there were a million other reasons they couldn’t stop for fans. I know when I’m at the airport, I’m not always in the best mood (traveling can be stressful) and no one is stopping me asking for my autograph! 

I think some fans have unrealistic expectations, and then are upset when these expectations are not met. This was the airport; not a premiere, not a screening, not a fan event. So why should the expectation be that they would stop and take pics or sign autographs? And there is plenty of evidence that when Michael can be, he is very generous with his fans and kind to fans. There are even videos of him being pulled away by management, security, etc. when he just continues to stay and interact with fans.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> So how exactly are they not nice when that exact same fan had a picture taken with Alicia the night before? Maybe they were tired, maybe they were running late, maybe there were a million other reasons they couldn’t stop for fans. I know when I’m at the airport, I’m not always in the best mood (traveling can be stressful) and no one is stopping me asking for my autograph!
> 
> I think some fans have unrealistic expectations, and then are upset when these expectations are not met. This was the airport; not a premiere, not a screening, not a fan event. So why should the expectation be that they would stop and take pics or sign autographs? And there is plenty of evidence that when Michael can be, he is very generous with his fans and kind to fans. There are even videos of him being pulled away by management, security, etc. when he just continues to stay and interact with fans.


Some people do get upset when they don’t get their pic.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Joke is this women got a smiling selfie with Alicia yesterday! No pleasing some people.



IMO some people think people like Michael and Alicia should always be available to them whatever and wherever they are. They seem to forget they are real people with lives outside of their work.


----------



## Autumn2014

A fan approached Meryl Streep for an autograph when she was eating dinner in a restaurant. She said no, explaining she was "off the clock".  I think the problem is some people don't think the famous are ever off the clock. If a celebrity says no, they get branded as snobby and ungrateful but I think there are times when they have every right to say no.  What other profession is it okay to approach a stranger in a restaurant while they are eating and expect them to take a selfie?  Speaking of selfies, as someone who isn't all huggy touchy-feely with people I don't know, that would be a nightmare for me. You have to get real close for selfies. I can't imagine strangers rushing up to me, putting their arms around me, cheek to cheek for a selfie.  Especially during cold and flu season! Yuck!

Anyway, I think that both Michael and Alicia are usually pretty accommodating. There's lots of fan stories and selfies out there of them to show it. And I think Michaels general inclination is to say yes but people need to understand there are times when he'll say no and be a little understanding.  In this recent case, I really don't understand what the fans problem is since she did get a pic??


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

How does he got hotter every day? It boggles the mind.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> How does he got hotter every day? It boggles the mind.


*POSITIVELY DISCOMBOBULATING!!!*


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> So how exactly are they not nice when that exact same fan had a picture taken with Alicia the night before? Maybe they were tired, *maybe they were running late,* maybe there were a million other reasons they couldn’t stop for fans. I know when I’m at the airport, I’m not always in the best mood (traveling can be stressful) and no one is stopping me asking for my autograph!
> 
> I think some fans have unrealistic expectations, and then are upset when these expectations are not met. This was the airport; not a premiere, not a screening, not a fan event. So why should the expectation be that they would stop and take pics or sign autographs? And there is plenty of evidence that when Michael can be, he is very generous with his fans and kind to fans. There are even videos of him being pulled away by management, security, etc. when he just continues to stay and interact with fans.


It looks like they were running late.


----------



## Hackensack

I guess a lot of people are wishing Michael had attended the Oscars tonight.  Twitter is bizarre!  But I'm enjoying the old pictures.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Getting star struck trapped in a lift with Michael this morning in London:


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Michael and Rebecca Ferguson as inspirations for a new comic book (but not based on The Snowman):

https://graphicpolicy.com/2018/03/0...ecca-ferguson-michael-fassbender-inspiration/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael at Alicia’s Tomb Raider premiere in London just now


----------



## pearlyqueen

Few more pics


----------



## Lucky in Life

Those of you who have been lucky enough to meet Michael how tall would you say he is? I’ve seen a few different heights for him and sometimes he can look shorter than I imagine him to be.

Also what about his eyes? These pics above they look such a beautiful blue but I’ve seen them looking green too. Anyone who’s seen them up close?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> Those of you who have been lucky enough to meet Michael how tall would you say he is? I’ve seen a few different heights for him and sometimes he can look shorter than I imagine him to be.
> 
> Also what about his eyes? These pics above they look such a beautiful blue but I’ve seen them looking green too. Anyone who’s seen them up close?



He’s just about 6ft tall, maybe half an inch shorter and his eyes are mainly blue with a greenish tinge in certain lights.


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> Few more pics
> 
> View attachment 3991101
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991102
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991103
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991104
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991106



He looks great!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Two cute selfies with Michael this evening:


----------



## LibbyRuth

Did any of the London residents here go to the premiere?


----------



## Selayang430

Michael Fassbender attendsTomb Raider UK film premiere at Vue, Leicester Square, London. 
Source - weibo HaiQ Movie


----------



## baewatch

he's taller than i expected when i saw him from a few feet away.


----------



## baewatch

Selayang430 said:


> Michael Fassbender attendsTomb Raider UK film premiere
> 
> View attachment 3991523


That picture


----------



## Selayang430

By Ibsan Siddiq


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Selayang430 said:


> By Ibsan Siddiq
> 
> View attachment 3991595


Gorgeous!


----------



## Autumn2014

Thanks for posting all the pics everyone!


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics!
This is cute:


----------



## Just Askin

Leaving the after party


----------



## Lucky in Life

Gorgeous pics, thanks to everyone who posted and thank you Pearly Queen for answering my questions


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks to everyone for the pics.  Great to see Michael again.  I love his suit - the cut is beautiful and fits him perfectly.


----------



## JaneWT

So, 300 is on Netflix.  Now more people than ever can say, “How come I never realised that Michael Fassbender was in 300?”.


----------



## Hackensack

Just found this on tumblr, an article about Austin races--not that they're promoting Michael or anything . . . .http://races.ferrari.com/en/corse-c...-a-hundred-ferrari-cars-ready-to-invade-cota/


----------



## Selayang430

Leaving the after party. 

Source as per water print


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> Just found this on tumblr, an article about Austin races--not that they're promoting Michael or anything . . . .http://races.ferrari.com/en/corse-c...-a-hundred-ferrari-cars-ready-to-invade-cota/



Silly Ferrari - they should know they can't use him for promotion the same week his wife is! Tomb  Raider before cars!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Just found this on tumblr, an article about Austin races--not that they're promoting Michael or anything . . . .http://races.ferrari.com/en/corse-c...-a-hundred-ferrari-cars-ready-to-invade-cota/



Lol, I can’t blame them really for being keen to confirm Michael’s participation in the race in Austin this coming weekend.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Just found this on tumblr, an article about Austin races--not that they're promoting Michael or anything . . . .http://races.ferrari.com/en/corse-c...-a-hundred-ferrari-cars-ready-to-invade-cota/


Believe it or not I was half hoping he’d miss this one and go to Mexico with Alicia. That being said..I highly doubted it. On 25 points he’s sitting at  4th and that was only from 1 race. Few driver changes this season so I have very high hopes for that 488 and Mr.Fassbender. He has said he won’t do all the races this season though. I wonder if getting that 1st place has changed things ?


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> Believe it or not I was half hoping he’d miss this one and go to Mexico with Alicia. That being said..I highly doubted it. On 25 points he’s sitting at  4th and that was only from 1 race. Few driver changes this season so I have very high hopes for that 488 and Mr.Fassbender. He has said he won’t do all the races this season though. I wonder if getting that 1st place has changed things ?



I believe the 1st place changes this since it’s better to keep the winning momentum. He’s definitely not in Stockholm but already rushed back to US for racing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Believe it or not I was half hoping he’d miss this one and go to Mexico with Alicia. That being said..I highly doubted it. On 25 points he’s sitting at  4th and that was only from 1 race. Few driver changes this season so I have very high hopes for that 488 and Mr.Fassbender. He has said he won’t do all the races this season though. I wonder if getting that 1st place has changed things ?



Well Michael has proved himself to be a very supportive husband to Alicia so I’m sure she won’t mind him having a weekend of racing fun; hopefully he can join her on Sunday or Monday in NY for the next leg of the TR tour.


----------



## eserei27

Looks like he’s officially in Austin now.


----------



## Just Askin

Waiting for yah Mr.Fassbender


----------



## eserei27

Michael today at Circuit of the Americas


----------



## eserei27

Michael at 7:47


----------



## Autumn2014

We need a montage of Fassy racing pics to the Speed Racer theme.....


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Michael at 7:47



Henry in the same place as Michael! OMG!!! Absolute dream 
They were partying and the poor sod was freezing outside their hotel


----------



## eserei27

ooh look what I found! I hope this actually happens. been wanting to see this for years!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Here's a link to the site that shows live times for the Ferrari Challenge practices and races for anyone interested.  Michael is currently in a practice session, and there's another one at 2:45 central time today.
http://livetiming.alkamelsystems.com/fcna/


----------



## eserei27

At the risk of upsetting people by bringing up a topic that is unpleasant...

If you're on twitter and you're so inclined, please report Selma Fonesca (@Selma_Fonesca) for harassment and also for spam. I reported her twice because you cannot report for two things at once. She is tweeting her slanderous article about Michael to anyone she can think of, including Michael's co-workers (Jessica Chastain, Evan Peters, Simon Kinberg, and thers), Fassbender fan sites, gossip sites, news sites, and even random Michael fans on twitter.  She has tweeted out her article over 200 times today! Please don't tweet anything negative to her, as it will likely add fuel to the fire, but I think the more people that report her the better.

Thank you, and if the admins think this post is inappropriate feel free to take it down.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> At the risk of upsetting people by bringing up a topic that is unpleasant...
> 
> If you're on twitter and you're so inclined, please report Selma Fonesca (@Selma_Fonesca) for harassment and also for spam. I reported her twice because you cannot report for two things at once. She is tweeting her slanderous article about Michael to anyone she can think of, including Michael's co-workers (Jessica Chastain, Evan Peters, Simon Kinberg, and thers), Fassbender fan sites, gossip sites, news sites, and even random Michael fans on twitter.  She has tweeted out her article over 200 times today! Please don't tweet anything negative to her, as it will likely add fuel to the fire, but I think the more people that report her the better.
> 
> Thank you, and if the admins think this post is inappropriate feel free to take it down.


*I completely agree with you Eserei and hope all will take note and act accordingly.*


----------



## Just Askin

I love this Happy pic


----------



## eserei27

In the pit


----------



## Just Askin

*Race day one = 2nd place *


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He’s getting good at this!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I love this Happy pic



They are delighted to be in her company. Look at the smile on their faces!


----------



## eserei27

woohoo second place for Michael! 

I imagine his competitive nature would make it impossible for him to be anything but good at this, lol.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> I love this Happy pic





Caroline-Mathilda said:


> They are delighted to be in her company. Look at the smile on their faces!


Great that he still gets on well with an exes Dad. And with the step-Dad too. I’d imagine both Lenny Kravitz and Jason  Momoa are very protective of Zoe. How they view him says a lot about how Michael must have treated her during their time together.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

*2nd PLACE YUUUUSSSSSSSS !!!*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


>



So what happens here?  They almost crash and then both recover and resume?


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> So what happens here?  They almost crash and then both recover and resume?


They didn’t almost crash...Michael expertly chose his moment and slipped through ...  
(Please don’t do that again Michael...that was a bit scary to watch)


----------



## eserei27

source: ito_figari on instagram


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

*Great weekend at Circuit of The Americas. Well Done!*
*

*


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Great weekend at Circuit of The Americas. Well Done!*
> *
> View attachment 3997905
> *



Very well done and shall keep the momentum, to win more !


----------



## eserei27

So one of the stops of the Ferrari Challenge this year is close-ish to where I live, so I think I might go if I hear Michael is going to be there.


----------



## Just Askin

*If my calculations are right () Michael could currently be leading his category *

**


----------



## Just Askin

10/3/18 Austin, Texas
Src: Ferrari Challenge


----------



## Just Askin

Most schools still use “the one with the Star Trek guy in” when watching Macbeth (yes Shakespeare is thankfully still studied in both primary and secondary schools in the UK). I can’t wait until Michael’s is the go to version.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


> Most schools still use “the one with the Star Trek guy in” when watching Macbeth (yes Shakespeare is thankfully still studied in both primary and secondary schools in the UK). I can’t wait until Michael’s is the go to version.
> 
> View attachment 3998807



My daughter’s used Michael’s version! I was most put out but I’ve very kindly offered to buy her a copy to use for “revision purposes”.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> *If my calculations are right () Michael could currently be leading his category *
> 
> **



So I didn’t get that the points carried over if you move categories. Michael is currently 2nd in Copa Shell.


----------



## Just Askin

*Without enlarging the pic.. how long before you find him ? We could run a monthly competition with these pics *
*

*


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> My daughter’s used Michael’s version! I was most put out but I’ve very kindly offered to buy her a copy to use for “revision purposes”.


 ..I assume you have a copy for yourself as we have to monitor what they are watching. The primary school one was “we watched Magneto today when he was young”. I thought cool. Michael is educating. He meant Sir Ian. Oh well..nearly there.


----------



## Just Askin

*Charles, Erik and Macbeth*
*

*


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

If Jennifer Lawrence Can't Open a Movie, Who Can?
Interesting read, and relevant to Michael's career. I know some have called him box office poison, or say he can't open a movie, but I think the truth is that no one really can anymore. The days of the movie star are gone, and we've entered the time of studio franchises, where the brand is more important than its stars.


> There isn’t a single star who seems able to keep pulling in a crowd... Studios have increasingly turned to brands, rather than brand names, to the _Star Wars_ and Marvel movies, rather than individual actors. They’ve come to favor a product over a personality. They’ve given up on the notion that film can be about real people, warts and all. And in doing so, they’ve turned their backs on their most important social role, the one thing that makes them more than mere corporations: their ability to teach us how to care.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> If Jennifer Lawrence Can't Open a Movie, Who Can?
> Interesting read, and relevant to Michael's career. I know some have called him box office poison, or say he can't open a movie, but I think the truth is that no one really can anymore. The days of the movie star are gone, and we've entered the time of studio franchises, where the brand is more important than its stars.


Interesting article.  And the fact is: The Snowman, even with terrible reviews,  did better than Suburbicon, for example.  Assassin's Creed made 250 million, again fighting terrible reviews and bad release dates.


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> At the risk of upsetting people by bringing up a topic that is unpleasant...
> 
> If you're on twitter and you're so inclined, please report Selma Fonesca (@Selma_Fonesca) for harassment and also for spam. I reported her twice because you cannot report for two things at once. She is tweeting her slanderous article about Michael to anyone she can think of, including Michael's co-workers (Jessica Chastain, Evan Peters, Simon Kinberg, and thers), Fassbender fan sites, gossip sites, news sites, and even random Michael fans on twitter.  She has tweeted out her article over 200 times today! Please don't tweet anything negative to her, as it will likely add fuel to the fire, but I think the more people that report her the better.
> 
> Thank you, and if the admins think this post is inappropriate feel free to take it down.


So,even if we already knew it,she's basically confirming that she's behind all those NYDN articles.. interesting. And, apparently,it's quite difficult to keep the same narrative. First she was invited on set by her ex Bender,now she worked for his company. In those articles she wrote in 2010/2012 her friend was very concerned about his career (while purposely planting stories to damage this career..),now she didn't want to hurt the awards chances of IB. Evidently in _April 2010 s_omeone was still campaigning for IB.. I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> If Jennifer Lawrence Can't Open a Movie, Who Can?
> Interesting read, and relevant to Michael's career. I know some have called him box office poison, or say he can't open a movie, but I think the truth is that no one really can anymore. *The days of the movie star are gone, and we've entered the time of studio franchises, where the brand is more important than its stars.*


This. It depends on many other factors like marketing,release dates,critical reception for the adult-oriented,arthouse movies (in some cases it doesn't even matter,see Safdie brothers' Good Time).
And the truth is that many people skip all those movies they can easily watch at home.
Talking about him,I've never understood why he was supposed to be a draw in the first place considering his filmography.. This whole "BO poison thing" started with  Steve Jobs. But was SJ supposed to be sold on his name?   I don't think so. And I don' think another actor would have made a great difference.



Hackensack said:


> Interesting article.  And the fact is: The Snowman, even with terrible reviews,  did better than Suburbicon, for example.  Assassin's Creed made 250 million, again fighting terrible reviews and bad release dates.


Yes,The Snowman would have been a nice hit for him with a different critical reception.. And AC,that is usually considered a flop,actually almost doubled the budget thanks to international markets. Granted,it's a strong IP and,in this case too,his name wasn't the selling point,but having him and Cotillard attached to it surely helped. I saw a lot of people who wanted to see it because of the actors involved.




Just Askin said:


> So I didn’t get that the points carried over if you move categories. Michael is currently 2nd in Copa Shell.
> View attachment 3998957
> 
> View attachment 3998958


It's still a great result.


----------



## Hackensack

Morgane said:


> So,even if we already knew it,she's basically confirming that she's behind all those NYDN articles.. interesting. And, apparently,it's quite difficult to keep the same narrative. First she was invited on set by her ex Bender,now she worked for his company. In those articles she wrote in 2010/2012 her friend was very concerned about his career (while purposely planting stories to damage this career..),now she didn't want to hurt the awards chances of IB. Evidently in _April 2010 s_omeone was still campaigning for IB.. I guess it makes sense.


If we--meaning you, Morgane--can figure this out simply by careful reading, then why are entertainment journalists so lazy when it comes to this story?  Serious question.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> If we--meaning you, Morgane--can figure this out simply by careful reading, then why are entertainment journalists so lazy when it comes to this story?  Serious question.


It's the nature of the work they do.  Most entertainment publications get access to the stars who move their products by publishing what stars publicists want to be said. They are sent press releases, interview prep, etc that outlines the coverage that is desired, and then then either re-write that info, or repeat it word for word. Most entertainment journalists are not in the business of digging in and investigating stories.  So when they are faced with a story like this one about Michael, they repeat what they are told instead of searching for documents,witnesses etc to determine the validity.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> If we--meaning you, Morgane--can figure this out simply by careful reading, then why are entertainment journalists so lazy when it comes to this story?  Serious question.


I've noticed that articles,gossip sites have usually quoted those articles that detail her "version" (and her claims,_obviously.. )_,or what was her initial version. Honestly,I don't think anyone is paying attention to what SF is writing on her site.


----------



## Just Askin

Off Topic
Gutted to hear Stephen Hawking has passed . Rest In Peace you beautiful man. The world is a much greater place for having had you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Off Topic
> Gutted to hear Stephen Hawking has passed . Rest In Peace you beautiful man. The world is a much greater place for having had you.



A true genius who inspired the world and was loved world wide. What a triumph he made of his life.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hawking was a brillant mind. He was also an adulterer who showed his apprectaion to the woman who stood by him all the way through the diagnosis and beginning of the demise of his illness by cheating on her and leaving her for another woman. Refocusing that on the subject of this thread, perhaps admiring him so deeply in spite of his adultery offers some insight into understanding those Fassy fans who remain fans of his despite of believing rumors that he cheats on women in his life.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Lucky in Life

Wow...seriously some people are truly unbelievable.


----------



## LibbyRuth

He is unbelievable hot, isn't he?


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> Wow...seriously some people are truly unbelievable.


I’m not going to lower myself.


----------



## Just Askin

He looks so happy


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> He looks so happy




He sure does!


----------



## LibbyRuth

8nyhink he looks drunk.


----------



## Autumn2014

pearlyqueen said:


> He sure does!
> 
> View attachment 4003686



Super cute!  Michaels mischievous smile is the best, lol.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> He sure does!
> 
> View attachment 4003686



This is so cute I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Just Askin

*SLÁINTE *


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia in Malibu yesterday:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He’s so hot!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia in Malibu yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 4004457
> 
> View attachment 4004458
> 
> View attachment 4004459
> 
> View attachment 4004460



Looking good there Mr. Fassbender!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Looking good there Mr. Fassbender!



Mrs. Fassbender is looking rather chic too!


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Looking good there Mr. Fassbender!





pearlyqueen said:


> Mrs. Fassbender is looking rather chic too!


Don’t they just. They are quite the inspirational couple. True values will win through every time.


----------



## eserei27

What is inspirational about them as a couple? Genuinely asking, as I tend to find thoughts, ideas, and actions inspirational, and occasionally individual people, but not really couples. The only couple I can honestly say has inspired me is my parents.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> What is inspirational about them as a couple? Genuinely asking, as I tend to find thoughts, ideas, and actions inspirational, and occasionally individual people, but not really couples. The only couple I can honestly say has inspired me is my parents.


 They are two inspirational individuals (personal life and career wise) who are now a couple, hence I used the term inspirational couple. I love the way they have remained true to themselves in an industry that begs for anything but. I find it inspirational that they have been able to strengthen a relationship to the point of marriage, having to work through and around such an unconventional career and all the other trappings of a public life. I love that they are a couple who are smart enough to have invested wisely in property across Europe to carry them beyond their initial career. I love that they have their individual interests for leisure and work. I find it heart warming that they found ‘home’ in each other and so haven’t let the logistics of work or distance keep them apart for too long. Seeing two beautiful people (inside and out) getting married after 3 years together is an inspiring sight to me when so many are cutting and running before the true work of a relationship begins. It says they are not just currently happy together but intend to stay together long term. That inspires me not to give up hope.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> They are two inspirational individuals (personal life and career wise) who are now a couple, hence I used the term inspirational couple. I love the way they have remained true to themselves in an industry that begs for anything but. I find it inspirational that they have been able to strengthen a relationship to the point of marriage, having to work through and around such an unconventional career and all the other trappings of a public life. I love that they are a couple who are smart enough to have invested wisely in property across Europe to carry them beyond the their initial career. I love they have their individual interests for leisure and work. I find it heart warming that they found ‘home’ in each other and so haven’t let logistics of work or distance keep them apart for too long. Seeing two beautiful people (inside and out) getting married after 3 years together is an inspiring sight to me when so many are cutting and running before the true work of a relationship begins. It says they are not just currently happy together but intend to stay together long term. That inspires me not to give up hope.


Very well stated.


----------



## eserei27

Interesting. I guess other people’s relationships don’t hold that much significance for me.


----------



## eserei27

There are many, many couples out there trying to make it work. I don’t think it’s easy for anyone, whether you’re a celebrity or not. So I do give credit to all those who have found something they cherish, and want to hold on to, including Michael and Alicia.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

But she admires Michael (and Alicia) so that’s the difference.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> But she admires Michael (and Alicia) so that’s the difference.



I admire Zachary Quinto and his boyfriend Miles McMillan, but I wouldn’t say their relationship inspires me. And I certainly admire Michael, but I don’t think any of his relationships have inspired me. It’s just something I don’t think would happen for me. I’m happy when people I admire are happy, but I’m don’t aspire towards what they have. 

That being said, often times it feels that there is not much in this world to be inspired by, so if you find something then that’s a good thing.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yes, it’s not for you but people are different. A lot have been said about accepting/respecting other people’s point of view, I think this is a perfect case for that.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yes, it’s not for you but people are different. A lot have been said about accepting/respecting other people’s point of view, I think this is a perfect case for that.



Agreed. I have no problem with people finding them inspirational, I just don’t understand it. That’s why I asked. Thanks to @JustAskin for giving me her thoughts on it.


----------



## eserei27

A fun little twitter poll.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Interesting. I guess other people’s relationships don’t hold that much significance for me.


People hold significance to me. Two people I admire being a couple makes it more significant to me.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> There are many, many couples out there trying to make it work. I don’t think it’s easy for anyone, whether you’re a celebrity or not. So I do give credit to all those who have found something they cherish, and want to hold on to, including Michael and Alicia.


I do to. Stating things about Michael and his wife on one of their threads does not mean I negate all other couples working to make it work.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> People hold significance to me. Two people I admire being a couple makes it more significant to me.



People absolutely hold significance to me as well.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> People absolutely hold significance to me as well.


I know. Your profession alone tells me that


----------



## eserei27

St. Patrick’s Day may be over, but it’s never too late for a dancing Fassy!


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.independent.ie/entertai...-bar-with-christmas-performance-36433269.html
And a cheeky bonus cos it’s St.Patricks day (still is if you haven’t gone to bed yet and everyone around you is stocious) and it was outside the pub in the advert and these boys are too cute and always make me smile and well done to their parents...


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> And the fact is: The Snowman, even with terrible reviews,  did better than Suburbicon, for example.  Assassin's Creed made 250 million, again fighting terrible reviews and bad release dates.


.  Interesting that you use those two examples.  Nobody sets out to make a bad film, but Assassin’s Creed and Snowman are the two films of Michael’s that I think he has to take a bit of flak for; 
AC because he was one of the producers, and Snowman because he should have at least read the book beforehand and realised thaf it was a ridiculous novel.  But generally, I don’t think a film’s failure should be laid at an actor’s feet.


----------



## JaneWT

I watched Steve Jobs again at the weekend.  That film stands up so well.  I miss watching Michael in brilliant roles - scripts that do justice to his immense talent.

I’m looking forward to seeing McQueen’s “Widows” later this year, but believe me when I say that every inch of me will be screaming inside, wishing it was Michael up there on that screen too.


----------



## mchris55

Has anything new happened?


----------



## eserei27

JaneWT said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing McQueen’s “Widows” later this year, but believe me when I say that every inch of me will be screaming inside, wishing it was Michael up there on that screen too.



In total agreement with you here. I want Michael and Steve to work together again so badly.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

What is The Local @ 97 and why does it include a picture of the state of Ohio on the shirt?


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> What is The Local @ 97 and why does it include a picture of the state of Ohio on the shirt?


Apparently Lexington Ohio which is near a sports car course.  (Of course!)

ETA: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid-Ohio_Sports_Car_Course


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> Apparently Lexington Ohio which is near a sports car course.  (Of course!)
> 
> ETA: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid-Ohio_Sports_Car_Course



Eserei!  He's closing in on you!  Is it wrong if I hope he encounters a minor injury and needs a doctor?


----------



## eserei27

OMG THAT’S ONLY AN HOUR FROM WHERE I AM RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> OMG THAT’S ONLY AN HOUR FROM WHERE I AM RIGHT NOW!!!


Go get him!  (Unless he told her to hold the pic until he left, in which case--he would be gone.)


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> Eserei! He's closing in on you! Is it wrong if I hope he encounters a minor injury and needs a doctor?


Not wrong at all! I would be more than happy to treat his injuries. It may require him to take his pants off though...


----------



## Autumn2014

How many people knew when they walked into that bar last night they'd be meeting Michael Fassbender? I think it's pretty neat he's just as comfortable hanging out with locals in a bar in Ohio as he is celeb hot spots in LA.  Maybe even more so?


----------



## eserei27

Autumn2014 said:


> How many people knew when they walked into that bar last night they'd be meeting Michael Fassbender? I think it's pretty neat he's just as comfortable hanging out with locals in a bar in Ohio as he is celeb hot spots in LA.  Maybe even more so?



I just said the exact same thing on twitter. He seems like such a genuine, down go earth guy. It’s part of why I adore him so much. 

Also, wishing I was at that bar. I can’t believe he was so close to where I live!


----------



## eserei27

More pics of Michael in Ohio! All from The Local at 97 Facebook page.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 4008539
> View attachment 4008540
> View attachment 4008541
> View attachment 4008542
> View attachment 4008543
> View attachment 4008544
> 
> 
> More pics of Michael in Ohio! All from The Local at 97 Facebook page.


The blonde lady’s tags on her OP. This man puts us all on a common ground


----------



## pearlyqueen

Autumn2014 said:


> How many people knew when they walked into that bar last night they'd be meeting Michael Fassbender? I think it's pretty neat he's just as comfortable hanging out with locals in a bar in Ohio as he is celeb hot spots in LA.  Maybe even more so?



Michael has always been like this, was the same when he lived in Hackney, happily socialising with locals; I found him very easy to chat to and have a laugh with, a really nice, unpretentious, down to earth man[emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael has always been like this, was the same when he lived in Hackney, happily socialising with locals; I found him very easy to chat to and have a laugh with, a really nice, unpretentious, down to earth man[emoji3]


That’s how he comes across. So glad you had the opportunity to meet him on your doorstep.
Think this  was St.Patrick’s Day?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> That’s how he comes across. So glad you had the opportunity to meet him on your doorstep.
> Think this  was St.Patrick’s Day?



Yes, I had the pleasure of meeting Michael locally many times over the years [emoji3]

According to the FB page of the pub Michael was in, these pics were indeed from Saturday - St Patrick’s Day ☘️☘️


----------



## Hackensack

Well, this is something--I'm not sure what it is, but it's something.

http://variety.com/2018/artisans/news/michael-b-jordan-jim-henson-1202731971-1202731971/

ETA: Variety just put up a boatload of articles on this production company (Felix and Paul), so who knows what's going on with that?


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> Well, this is something--I'm not sure what it is, but it's something.
> 
> http://variety.com/2018/artisans/news/michael-b-jordan-jim-henson-1202731971-1202731971/
> 
> ETA: Variety just put up a boatload of articles on this production company (Felix and Paul), so who knows what's going on with that?


That’s positive news, but I can’t get overly excited about Michael-as-producer.  I want to read about another good, meaty role he’s taken on - something to really flex those amazing, rarely-bettered but dormant acting chops of his.


----------



## Hackensack

I just saw on reddit someone who had asked Alexa (amazon) who Michael Fassbender is married to, and got the answer "James MacAvoy."  I just tried it, got the same answer.  If you ask who is Michael's wife, you get a fuller answer that he is married to Alicia Vikander, since October 14, etc.  Very strange glitch!


----------



## canto bight

Hackensack said:


> I just saw on reddit someone who had asked Alexa (amazon) who Michael Fassbender is married to, and got the answer "James MacAvoy."  I just tried it, got the same answer.  If you ask who is Michael's wife, you get a fuller answer that he is married to Alicia Vikander, since October 14, etc.  Very strange glitch!



That is adorably hilarious!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I just saw on reddit someone who had asked Alexa (amazon) who Michael Fassbender is married to, and got the answer "James MacAvoy."  I just tried it, got the same answer.  If you ask who is Michael's wife, you get a fuller answer that he is married to Alicia Vikander, since October 14, etc.  Very strange glitch!



Lol, I asked Alexa who James McAvoy is married to and got Michael Fassbender and Anne Marie Duff... a bigamist,haha. 
When I asked who Alicia is married to I got Michael Fassbender.

Guess all the Cherik stuff on the internet might have something to do with the glitch?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, I asked Alexa who James McAvoy is married to and got Michael Fassbender and Anne Marie Duff... a bigamist,haha.
> When I asked who Alicia is married to I got Michael Fassbender.
> 
> Guess all the Cherik stuff on the internet might have something to do with the glitch?


This is hilarious .


----------



## Just Askin

Phew just asked when Michael Fassbender got married...Alexa’s got it sorted now


----------



## gingerglory

Out-take from Modern Weekly, Feb. 2017. By Shayne Laverdiere


----------



## pearlyqueen

Still in LA - Sunday brunch


----------



## Just Askin

After having a flick around some Fassydom sites I haven’t visited for a while.....why are people still going on about Michaels life choices. FFS, he’s a (nr) 41 year old married man. From recent pics, quite happily married too. Still seeing these crazy blogs trashing him and especially Alicia....really? Get a life people. What’s with these women who are setting these blogs up and sending out so much bad Karma towards a married couple. Setting up a blog to continually trash another woman is just so wrong. Can you imagine Michael ever coming across them...


----------



## eserei27

Tumblr is a great place for pictures, but it’s a horrible place for much else.


----------



## eserei27

Dark Phoenix got moved back to Feb. 14, so now we get to wait even longer to see a Michael on screen. I’m bummed [emoji853]


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Dark Phoenix got moved back to Feb. 14, so now we get to wait even longer to see a Michael on screen. I’m bummed [emoji853]



I read something yesterday (I’ll post it if I find it again) in which Ubi Soft said one of the problems with AC, was it having to be released to a pre booked date, even though it wasn’t ready for release. It said in the gaming world the date is just pushed back until the project is the best it can be and that the film industry needs to follow suit, giving control to the film makers. 
So maybe it’s a good thing DP is being pushed back. Wasn’t that the very problem with the Snowman?


----------



## eserei27

I don’t think pushing back Dark Phoenix is a bad thing tbh, other than being disappointed that I have to wait longer for it. Rumors are that it has been doing very well on test screenings, so hopefully that’s true. I think the move might have more to do with Fox wanting to move Bohemian Rhapsody up to position it better for awards season. It may not have anything to do with Dark Phoenix at all, actually.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Even though it means no Michael movies in 2018, I see this as a good sign because movie goers have shown that they are ready and willing to go to comic book movies in February even though that's a window of time that used to be seen as not desirable for movies like that.  It seems like releases in November and December can be tough because they get lost among awards bait movies ... and Star Wars.  So perhaps the move from November to February is a sign that they've got something good on their hands,and people will take note.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## LibbyRuth

He certainly looks like he's lost some of that boxing beef he'd built up a few months ago!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


>



Awww his belly’s all red from the board.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where is he? Mexico?


----------



## Just Askin

Can’t believe this was a year ago. Spotted by fans after surfing in South Africa.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Can’t believe this was a year ago. Spotted by fans after surfing in South Africa.
> 
> View attachment 4016599



Gosh, a whole year ago - time flies!

If I remember correctly that pic provoked a fair bit of snark and there were comments by some people suggesting it was a fake pic because they didn’t want to believe Michael was with Alicia in SA. It was a couple of days before Michael’s Birthday and proved he was planning to spend it with Alicia which wasn’t what certain people wanted to hear. 

Looks like he could be planning a surfing birthday this year too!


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh, a whole year ago - time flies!
> 
> If I remember correctly that pic provoked a fair bit of snark and there were comments by some people suggesting it was a fake pic because they didn’t want to believe Michael was with Alicia in SA. It was a couple of days before Michael’s Birthday and proved he was planning to spend it with Alicia which wasn’t what certain people wanted to hear.
> 
> Looks like he could be planning a surfing birthday this year too!



Well sure, because that's how they go as a couple. When Alicia has big things in her life, Michael is there.  He made his way to Paris for her birthday despite being in the middle of Snowman promotion.  When Michael has big things in his life, he either makes his way to Alicia or he's on his own. She's barely been around for his racing. She didn't go to Ireland for his family/friends birthday celebration. Alicia being selfish isn't want certain people want to hear, but when you look at they operate as a couple, it certainly shows to be that way.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh, a whole year ago - time flies!
> 
> If I remember correctly that pic provoked a fair bit of snark and there were comments by some people suggesting it was a fake pic because they didn’t want to believe Michael was with Alicia in SA. It was a couple of days before Michael’s Birthday and proved he was planning to spend it with Alicia which wasn’t what certain people wanted to hear.
> 
> Looks like he could be planning a surfing birthday this year too!



Ah, yes.  I remember that pic being quite the dream crusher.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Ah, yes.  I remember that pic being quite the dream crusher.



Lol... indeed it was!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Gosh, a whole year ago - time flies!
> 
> If I remember correctly that pic provoked a fair bit of snark and there were comments by some people suggesting it was a fake pic because they didn’t want to believe Michael was with Alicia in SA. It was a couple of days before Michael’s Birthday and proved he was planning to spend it with Alicia which wasn’t what certain people wanted to hear.
> 
> Looks like he could be planning a surfing birthday this year too!





Allie28 said:


> Ah, yes.  I remember that pic being quite the dream crusher.


Oh my word, yes! The poor girls were happy to share the pic, only to have the Anti Alicia brigade go ballistic. Because of course he couldn’t want to spend his birthday with the woman he married 6 months later .


----------



## eserei27

I mostly remember people being excited to see that pic because he looked so damn good. But as that’s how I react to most pics with him, maybe I’m not remembering correctly.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Oh my word, yes! The poor girls were happy to share the pic, only to have the Anti Alicia brigade go ballistic. Because of course he couldn’t want to spend his birthday with the woman he married 6 months later .



Incredible eh?

It’s natural to me that Michael would want to be with the woman he loves on his birthday, and I’m sure Alicia organised a fantastic birthday for him in South Africa. I expect she’s got something special planned for him this year too [emoji322][emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I mostly remember people being excited to see that pic because he looked so damn good. But as that’s how I react to most pics with him, maybe I’m not remembering correctly.


Funny enough that’s what I said when I reposted the pic. Boy was I wrong. I’d never felt the need to block people before that. Strangers going at me across the fandom.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Funny enough that’s what I said when I reposted the pic. Boy was I wrong. I’d never felt the need to block people before that. Strangers going at me across the fandom.



I expect most of us enjoyed seeing that pic of him like all the other new ones when they emerge. It’s just a hardcore handful who persist with the anti Alicia nonsense; you’d think they’d come to grips with Michael being settled down - and married - to her now...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Incredible eh?
> 
> It’s natural to me that Michael would want to be with the woman he loves on his birthday, and I’m sure Alicia organised a fantastic birthday for him in South Africa. I expect she’s got something special planned for him this year too [emoji322][emoji177]



Yeah well I’m not jealous at all. I hate tequila and I’ve got much better things to do....



What..? Doing the washing can be fun


----------



## Just Askin

*Happy Easter to those who celebrate 


*


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Oh my word, yes! The poor girls were happy to share the pic, only to have the Anti Alicia brigade go ballistic. Because of course he couldn’t want to spend his birthday with the woman he married 6 months later .



Damn, was it only 6 months later!?  That pic seems so long ago.  And yes I do remember some comments at the time.  Also if I remember he hadn’t been seen for some time before this, correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Damn, was it only 6 months later!?  That pic seems so long ago.  And yes I do remember some comments at the time.  Also if I remember he hadn’t been seen for some time before this, correct me if I’m wrong.


I think we actually got to “see” quite a bit of them that month. He’d been home the week before his birthday for his a 40th birthday party. I think we had pics of Michael and Alicia together about a week befor that. SXSW was the week before that again, I think, for Song to Song. Pearly has a much better memory than me so I’m sure she’ll correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## Allie28

Happy Easter/Passover to all who celebrate.  
Happy birthday JA!  One day before Fassy's.... pretty cool!


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Happy Easter/Passover to all who celebrate.
> Happy birthday JA!  One day before Fassy's.... pretty cool!


Thank you, Allie. Unlike Michaels mum, my mum couldn’t hold out until past midnight. Although she was the funniest person I knew so would have actually chosen the 1st, given a choice, anyway .


----------



## Morgane

Happy Easter to everyone and Happy Birthday Just Askin! 



eserei27 said:


> I don’t think pushing back Dark Phoenix is a bad thing tbh, other than being disappointed that I have to wait longer for it. Rumors are that it has been doing very well on test screenings, so hopefully that’s true. I think the move might have more to do with Fox wanting to move Bohemian Rhapsody up to position it better for awards season. It may not have anything to do with Dark Phoenix at all, actually.


This release date seems better. I've also read that the first screening went quite well,but apparently they need to do some reshots and not everyone is available. 



LibbyRuth said:


> Well sure, because that's how they go as a couple. When Alicia has big things in her life, Michael is there.  He made his way to Paris for her birthday despite being in the middle of Snowman promotion.  When Michael has big things in his life, he either makes his way to Alicia or he's on his own. She's barely been around for his racing. *She didn't go to Ireland for his family/friends birthday celebration. *Alicia being selfish isn't want certain people want to hear, but when you look at they operate as a couple, it certainly shows to be that way.


She was filming in CT and I doubt she could ask to change her schedule because she had to go to Ireland for a birthday. Above all,she knew they would have spent his birthday together in any case. 
And it's not fair to say she's selfish when she has put a lot of effort into spending time with him when _he_ was working. In some cases Alicia was also doing  promotion or filming.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Thank you, Allie. Unlike Michaels mum, my mum couldn’t hold out until past midnight. Although she was the funniest person I knew so would have actually chosen the 1st, given a choice, anyway .



Happy birthday JA! [emoji320][emoji482][emoji512]

Spoil yourself - maybe watch a couple of Michael’s films? [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> She was filming in CT and I doubt she could ask to change her schedule because she had to go to Ireland for a birthday. Above all,she knew they would have spent his birthday together in any case.
> And it's not fair to say she's selfish when she has put a lot of effort into spending time with him when _he_ was working. In some cases Alicia was also doing  promotion or filming.



Spot on Morgane [emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I think we actually got to “see” quite a bit of them that month. He’d been home the week before his birthday for his a 40th birthday party. I think we had pics of Michael and Alicia together about a week befor that. SXSW was the week before that again, I think, for Song to Song. Pearly has a much better memory than me so I’m sure she’ll correct me if I’m wrong



If I remember correctly Michael was in Cape Town with Alicia the first week of March and then headed to Austin for the Song to Song premiere. After that he was spotted in London, Lisbon and Bologna before spending a long weekend in Killarney for his early birthday party which also coincided with Mother’s Day. 

He must have headed straight back to Cape Town after that as there were sightings of him there, including the pic you posted the other day with the two university students who met him while he was surfing at Camps Bay. And there was a tweet from some guy who saw Michael and Alicia dancing together at a Cape Town club that weekend  just before his birthday on Sunday 2nd April. Michael stayed in Cape Town for most of April - there were also pics of him with Alicia at a winery a couple of weekends later, and she wrapped in CT at the end of the month.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Feliz Pascua everybody¡¡¡¡ And happy birthday Just Askin


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Happy Easter to everyone and Happy Birthday Just Askin!


Thank You very much


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Feliz Pascua everybody¡¡¡¡ And happy birthday Just Askin


Many Thanks


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Happy birthday JA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoil yourself - maybe watch a couple of Michael’s films?


Thank You Pearly. I have to work this morning but as my client celebrates Passover there’s already been lots of sweet (although very flat) treats. Big Easter Egg waiting at home too (more sugar than I’ve had in a year). My kids are preparing a Thai meal for this evenings celebrations . So I think I’ll have to leave Michael on the shelf until tomorrow. However what a way to spend a Bank Holiday Monday. 6ft Michael via projector, on my wall. Lovin this weekend


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> She was filming in CT and I doubt she could ask to change her schedule because she had to go to Ireland for a birthday. Above all,she knew they would have spent his birthday together in any case.
> And it's not fair to say she's selfish when she has put a lot of effort into spending time with him when _he_ was working. In some cases Alicia was also doing  promotion or filming.



Yes, I know that’s how it’s spun to make her look good, but I’m not buying it. Film productions for the most part have weekends off. Crews have to have days off. (As long as it took to shoot TR clearly they had days off!) We also know this because during filming there were other times that Alicia left for weekends away, so she could have if she chose to. But much like Michaels race weekends or trips to Northern California or Fossa to visit family. Alicia usually doesn’t go. You can call that reality anything you want but I call it selfish. I think it’s shown in the events in Michaels life she misses, the way she interacts with people in interviews, and many other ways. Don’t know her, can’t say for certain. But she comes across as very self centered to me. Not unusual for an actress striving to be a big star, but it’s a quality I see in her.


----------



## readingnook

Happy birthday JA!


----------



## eserei27

Happy birthday!


----------



## Hackensack

First, Happy Birthday JA!

Second, I'm not sure if I like this look better.  Is it connected to FB (which I don't have)?


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Happy birthday JA!


Thank you


----------



## eserei27

View attachment 4021699


Source: Facebook, Tony Durtschi


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Happy birthday, JA. Naturally, you were born a day apart from your love  !


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> First, Happy Birthday JA!
> 
> Second, I'm not sure if I like this look better.  Is it connected to FB (which I don't have)?


Thank You.
 I have no idea what is happening. I can only see some people on.   can you even see this


----------



## eserei27

I don’t know what the issue is but I just posted a pic of Michael and now it says I don’t have permission to view it. I think it has to do with the new format and with me posting from my phone.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Happy birthday, JA. Naturally, you were born a day apart from your love  !


Thank you.
 so we could be best buds but never partners 
Ok I’ll forgive him for marrying someone else


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Thank You.
> I have no idea what is happening. I can only see some people on.   can you even see this


I can see this.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> If I remember correctly Michael was in Cape Town with Alicia the first week of March and then headed to Austin for the Song to Song premiere. After that he was spotted in London, Lisbon and Bologna before spending a long weekend in Killarney for his early birthday party which also coincided with Mother’s Day.
> 
> He must have headed straight back to Cape Town after that as there were sightings of him there, including the pic you posted the other day with the two university students who met him while he was surfing at Camps Bay. And there was a tweet from some guy who saw Michael and Alicia dancing together at a Cape Town club that weekend  just before his birthday on Sunday 2nd April. Michael stayed in Cape Town for most of April - there were also pics of him with Alicia at a winery a couple of weekends later, and she wrapped in CT at the end of the month.



And the pic with the group of students.  She was wearing that same Iro B&W skirt as in the winery, although probably not same day.  But I love it because she wore it a lot in CT.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Happy birthday JA! [emoji320][emoji482][emoji512]
> 
> Spoil yourself - maybe watch a couple of Michael’s films? [emoji3]



Assasins Creed was on here today and shirtless Michael was great.


----------



## readingnook

eserei27 said:


> I don’t know what the issue is but I just posted a pic of Michael and now it says I don’t have permission to view it. I think it has to do with the new format and with me posting from my phone.


Might be temporary.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> She was filming in CT and I doubt she could ask to change her schedule because she had to go to Ireland for a birthday. Above all,she knew they would have spent his birthday together in any case.
> And it's not fair to say she's selfish when *she has put a lot of effort into spending time with him when he was working.* In some cases Alicia was also doing  promotion or filming.



Good point Morgane. I remember some folks got upset when she visited him in Montreal when he was filming XMen and attended some races with him.  They asked why did she always have to glom on to him?  Why couldn't she do her own thing and leave Michael alone? They were always accusing her of leeching on to Michael and chasing him around all over the globe while he couldn't be bothered one way or the other over her.  His so-called lack of support was proof he was only willing to put minimal effort into the PR relationship.  I guess that changed the day he married her since marriage isn't generally seen as "minimal effort".  Before that though, for most of their 3 years together, the narrative was she was the supposed clingy one who followed him around.


----------



## Allie28

Caitlin Cronenberg, daughter of David Cronenberg who directed Michael in A Dangerous Method, wished Michael a happy birthday with this pic which was part of a shoot she did with him to promote ADM.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Allie28 said:


> Good point Morgane. I remember some folks got upset when she visited him in Montreal when he was filming XMen and attended some races with him.  They asked why did she always have to glom on to him?  Why couldn't she do her own thing and leave Michael alone? They were always accusing her of leeching on to Michael and chasing him around all over the globe while he couldn't be bothered one way or the other over her.  His so-called lack of support was proof he was only willing to put minimal effort into the PR relationship.  I guess that changed the day he married her since marriage isn't generally seen as "minimal effort".  Before that though, for most of their 3 years together, the narrative was she was the supposed clingy one who followed him around.



Yeah, I dint share that view. I dint see her as clingy following him around. I see her as self centered and expecting him to follow her around. That’s why we see them partying with her friends, but when he’s with his, he’s alone,


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Good point Morgane. I remember some folks got upset when she visited him in Montreal when he was filming XMen and attended some races with him.  They asked why did she always have to glom on to him?  Why couldn't she do her own thing and leave Michael alone? They were always accusing her of leeching on to Michael and chasing him around all over the globe while he couldn't be bothered one way or the other over her.  His so-called lack of support was proof he was only willing to put minimal effort into the PR relationship.  I guess that changed the day he married her since marriage isn't generally seen as "minimal effort".  Before that though, for most of their 3 years together, the narrative was she was the supposed clingy one who followed him around.


Allie, all those people will have issues no matter what the situation. I actually now believe, that in their hearts, they truly thought they had a chance with him. Once they stay on their ...er...trying to think of a polite term for unhinged but  .....blogs then let them “chat” amongst themselves.
I admire the way Michael and Alicia have worked together to fit everything, work and leisure, in. That’s part of what makes being a couple. Seriously Allie, people crying on someone’s marriage six months in....not exactly the nicest people around, are they?


----------



## Allie28

http://www.justjared.com/2018/04/03...kisses-alicia-vikander-on-vacation-in-mexico/


----------



## Allie28




----------



## Allie28




----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


>



Thanks Allie!

Here are some more pics from Michael and Alicia’s romantic holiday in Mexico and the extract from Just Jared:

“Michael Fassbender towels off his hot shirtless body after surfing in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico on Sunday (April 1).

After catching some waves, the 41-year-old actor joined his wife, Oscar winning actress Alicia Vikander, for some food nearby. While hanging out, Michael planted a few kisses on his wife. Cute! See all the photos below.

Alicia just wrapped up her press tour for Tomb Raider a few weeks ago, and seems to be enjoying some rest and relaxation after traveling the world for the film!”


----------



## readingnook

Awww.  He looks good.  Sounds like a great birthday!


----------



## readingnook

Allie28 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2018/04/03...kisses-alicia-vikander-on-vacation-in-mexico/



I like the headline.  Thanks.


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> Yes, I know that’s how it’s spun to make her look good, but I’m not buying it. Film productions for the most part have weekends off. Crews have to have days off. *(As long as it took to shoot TR clearly they had days off!) We also know this because during filming there were other times that Alicia left for weekends away, *so she could have if she chose to. But much like Michaels race weekends or trips to Northern California or Fossa to visit family. Alicia usually doesn’t go. You can call that reality anything you want but I call it selfish. I think it’s shown in the events in Michaels life she misses, the way she interacts with people in interviews, and many other ways. Don’t know her, can’t say for certain. But she comes across as very self centered to me. Not unusual for an actress striving to be a big star, but it’s a quality I see in her.


TR was a standard four-month shoot,even if "some people" like to believe it was an incredibly troubled production, _obviously_ because of Alicia.. I mean,"some people" are still sure she barely showed up on set.
As far as I know,she left CT just for the Oscars,so I highly doubt she could have asked to change her schedule for a birthday party. And,as I've already said,it doesn’t make sense if her boyfriend was already going to celebrate his birthday with her.
 I don't know how many times he has been in Killarney,but for example I remember some pics of him there when Alicia was shooting Euphoria. Same for his races. I always remember her working somewhere else.
I just don't understand these assumptions based on working schedules or their personal life that we don't know.
You didn't share that view but Allie is right about her being accused of "chasing him around". It's exactly what happened every time she was the one to fly from London to San Francisco,from London to Sydney to visit him.


----------



## Morgane

Other pics:











































Source: Daily Mail
Is that the guy who posted a pic with him on instagram?


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4016007





Good lad...remembered the sun screen


----------



## NovemberWind

All these pics are simply hot. Michael looks really good and sexy, and the kiss with Alicia I mean Oh my God, they are crazy in love arent they?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Other pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Daily Mail
> Is that the guy who posted a pic with him on instagram?



Looks like the same kid to me


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> TR was a standard four-month shoot,even if "some people" like to believe it was an incredibly troubled production, _obviously_ because of Alicia.. I mean,"some people" are still sure she barely showed up on set.
> As far as I know,she left CT just for the Oscars,so I highly doubt she could have asked to change her schedule for a birthday party. And,as I've already said,it doesn’t make sense if her boyfriend was already going to celebrate his birthday with her.
> I don't know how many times he has been in Killarney,but for example I remember some pics of him there when Alicia was shooting Euphoria. Same for his races. I always remember her working somewhere else.
> I just don't understand these assumptions based on working schedules or their personal life that we don't know.
> You didn't share that view but Allie is right about her being accused of "chasing him around". It's exactly what happened every time she was the one to fly from London to San Francisco,from London to Sydney to visit him.



Yep, Allie is spot on. I well remember all the accusations that Alicia was following Michael around - insinuating against his wishes - Gate crashing his premieres, calling her a leech etc... went on for ages.  

Much of the time we don’t know what they are doing by way of socialising, but it’s true to say that Alicia’s friends are quite a bit younger than Michael’s, many of whom live lives outside of the entertainment business and are settled down with wives and children, and are far less likely to be so active on social media posting pics of fun times etc. But even when we see Alicia at Michael’s events - FI in Monaco and Montreal, at his racing events or socialising with his friends, it is met with snark from certain quarters. I even recall one time when Alicia accompanied Michael to the wedding of his friend Brian in London and certain people insisted she was invited separately, they just wouldn’t have it that she was there as his partner.


----------



## pearlyqueen

So many great pics [emoji3] Don’t think these ones have been posted yet:


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> All these pics are simply hot. Michael looks really good and sexy, and the kiss with Alicia I mean Oh my God, they are crazy in love arent they?



Gorgeous pics and yeah, very hot! Michael and Alicia are looking so loved up, they sure look deeply in love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Bet Michael was in paradise - surfing and loving with his wife.... what a way to spend his birthday!


----------



## Allie28

Wow!  Lots of pics!  Thank you!
It may have been Fassy's birthday but we got the gifts!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Wow!  Lots of pics!  Thank you!
> It may have been Fassy's birthday but we got the gifts!



I’m sure he got plenty of gifts too from his wife [emoji6][emoji177]


----------



## readingnook

NovemberWind said:


> All these pics are simply hot. Michael looks really good and sexy, and the kiss with Alicia I mean Oh my God, they are crazy in love arent they?



It's so nice to see : )  They look so happy.  Just two really good people who found their way to each other and found a way to make it work and stay together.  In these times, it's really something I am happy for.



pearlyqueen said:


> Gorgeous pics and yeah, very hot! Michael and Alicia are looking so loved up, they sure look deeply in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️ Bet Michael was in paradise - surfing and loving with his wife.... what a way to spend his birthday!



Oh I'll bet it was a GREAT birthday.  Well, first birthday as a married man and all that.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> I’m sure he got plenty of gifts too from his wife [emoji6][emoji177]


I think we were thinking in the same vein.  Well Happy Birthday, Michael!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> TR was a standard four-month shoot,even if "some people" like to believe it was an incredibly troubled production, _obviously_ because of Alicia.. I mean,"some people" are still sure she barely showed up on set.
> As far as I know,she left CT just for the Oscars,so I highly doubt she could have asked to change her schedule for a birthday party. And,as I've already said,it doesn’t make sense if her boyfriend was already going to celebrate his birthday with her.
> I don't know how many times he has been in Killarney,but for example I remember some pics of him there when Alicia was shooting Euphoria. Same for his races. I always remember her working somewhere else.
> I just don't understand these assumptions based on working schedules or their personal life that we don't know.
> You didn't share that view but Allie is right about her being accused of "chasing him around". It's exactly what happened every time she was the one to fly from London to San Francisco,from London to Sydney to visit him.


You do realize you just made a bunch of assumptions about working schedules and personal life before you said you don’t understand doing that, right? I don’t have a problem with speculation - I do it too. But it’s kind of funny to object to it and then do it too. 
She didn’t have to ask for her schedule to be changed to travel on the weekend. When a production has weekends off, she could travel on the weekend because she wasn’t working. Why go? Oh I don’t know ... to spend time with the family and closest friends of the man she was preparing to marry. That’s generally encouraged in a healthy relationship. The only time it doesn’t happen is when one member of a couple puts herself above all else.


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> It's so nice to see : )  They look so happy.  Just two really good people who found their way to each other and found a way to make it work and stay together.  In these times, it's really something I am happy for.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'll bet it was a GREAT birthday.  Well, first birthday as a married man and all that.



What’s not to like? Newly weds clearly in love and extremely happy together [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## mchris55

Still not getting decent scripts....Sad.

But why does it matter, isn't he a car driver now? Get new agents MF!!!


----------



## NovemberWind

pearlyqueen said:


> Gorgeous pics and yeah, very hot! Michael and Alicia are looking so loved up, they sure look deeply in love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Bet Michael was in paradise - surfing and loving with his wife.... what a way to spend his birthday!


I was thinking the same thing, but not only his birthday, Michael is living in a paradise since his break from acting, I can help it but feel a healthy envy for him and for Alicia too. Be able to go anywhere in the world, they are a young, beautiful, wealthy couple enjoying the fullness of their love and their marriage, I think that causes the envy and jealousy of anyone. I mean, I love Michael and I'm glad to see him so carefree and happy, but I feel envy too.


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but not only his birthday, Michael is living in a paradise since his break from acting, I can help it but feel a healthy envy for him and for Alicia too. Be able to go anywhere in the world, they are a young, beautiful, wealthy couple enjoying the fullness of their love and their marriage, I think that causes the envy and jealousy of anyone. I mean, I love Michael and I'm glad to see him so carefree and happy, but I feel envy too.



Oh yes, I totally agree. 

Michael looks so happy these days, like all his birthdays came at once! Meeting Alicia, falling in love and marrying her has really enhanced him and is life.

This pic below was from Tuesday 3rd - now back in LA - guess Alicia still has work to do there?
But just look how happy he is, fresh from his Mexican idyll - the driver said Michael bought him burgers from in-n- out too [emoji1303]


----------



## Just Askin

Src: as marked mainly Oooranger, _angel_, michaelfassbender and HiQMovies on Weibo. Really worth checking them all out.


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Oh yes, I totally agree.
> 
> Michael looks so happy these days, like all his birthdays came at once! Meeting Alicia, falling in love and marrying her has really enhanced him and is life.
> 
> This pic below was from Tuesday 3rd - now back in LA - guess Alicia still has work to do there?
> But just look how happy he is, fresh from his Mexican idyll - the driver said Michael bought him burgers from in-n- out too [emoji1303]
> 
> View attachment 4024444




He is so obviously in a good mood.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Src: as marked mainly Oooranger, _angel_, michaelfassbender and HiQMovies on Weibo. Really worth checking them all out.




Thanks!  Omg for a while I thought you had video too.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Selayang430

Must post this pic! Gorgeous! 

Can see his face is full of sunscreen. Sunscreen is so important under hot sun to avoid becoming a cooked lobster after that


----------



## scarlet555

mchris55 said:


> Still not getting decent scripts....Sad.
> 
> But why does it matter, isn't he a car driver now? Get new agents MF!!!



Serisously!  Is he an amateur car driver, race car driver... whatever... but I hope he gets a good script soon, he is such a good actor.  I was just wondering what the heck he was doing driving for so long...
Also, yeah, great he gets to do what he wants, but actors can have a short window, and he started late-later....  Maybe he is sick of Hollywood and their ‘currency’ exchange.


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> You do realize you just made a bunch of assumptions about working schedules and personal life before you said you don’t understand doing that, right? I don’t have a problem with speculation - I do it too. But it’s kind of funny to object to it and then do it too.
> She didn’t have to ask for her schedule to be changed to travel on the weekend. When a production has weekends off, she could travel on the weekend because she wasn’t working. Why go? Oh I don’t know ... to spend time with the family and closest friends of the man she was preparing to marry. That’s generally encouraged in a healthy relationship. The only time it doesn’t happen is when one member of a couple puts herself above all else.



It’s OK if a real fan does it.  FYI.


----------



## JaneWT

Such happy pictures!  Wow, Michael’s body is in prime condition. Gorgeous!


----------



## Just Askin

Love the marriage guidance counselling offered to Michael and Alicia...one would assume from happily married people


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Such happy pictures!  Wow, Michael’s body is in prime condition. Gorgeous!


Just so we get all the angles covered


----------



## mchris55

scarlet555 said:


> Serisously!  Is he an amateur car driver, race car driver... whatever... but I hope he gets a good script soon, he is such a good actor.  I was just wondering what the heck he was doing driving for so long...
> Also, yeah, great he gets to do what he wants, but actors can have a short window, and he started late-later....  Maybe he is sick of Hollywood and their ‘currency’ exchange.


He is driving with millionaires, where is the real competition? But he could do both... if he had proper management. All of this, with this "team" of his that is just paint by numbers. I have wondered for a while now, is his "team" sober? I can't understand how a group of people can be this bad with someone THIS good!!!


----------



## scarlet555

I would like to see him in an Indie movie, especially if he doesn't like hollywood.  Something besides Alien and X-men, as much as I liked him as Magneto.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Thanks to all who have posted pics! He’s looking, his arms and his back are just perfect, as is his backside in those shorts! He really is a beautiful man.

As for him not being offered scripts, he doesn’t look too fussed about that. He seems happy and relaxed, like a man who’s truly enjoying himself. As much as it would disappoint me massively maybe he’s decided acting isn’t all he thought it was, maybe the cost to him personally was too high and he’s decided to quietly walk away from it all and pursue his other passions. Who knows. I really hope I’m completely wrong there though, as it would be a real shame to never see him on screen again; he’s far too talented.

Funny isn’t it, how some people only pop up when there’s pics of him and Alicia, just to add snark.


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> Thanks to all who have posted pics! He’s looking, his arms and his back are just perfect, as is his backside in those shorts! He really is a beautiful man.


These pictures are absolute gems. He looks so well and happy. 



Lucky in Life said:


> As for him not being offered scripts, he doesn’t look too fussed about that. He seems happy and relaxed, like a man who’s truly enjoying himself. As much as it would disappoint me massively maybe he’s decided acting isn’t all he thought it was, maybe the cost to him personally was too high and he’s decided to quietly walk away from it all and pursue his other passions. Who knows. I really hope I’m completely wrong there though, as it would be a real shame to never see him on screen again; he’s far too talented.


It would be such a loss if he stopped acting, even though he’s already given us a fantastic catalogue of work...but you know what I feel he’ll be back at it sooner than we imagine. 



Lucky in Life said:


> Funny isn’t it, how some people only pop up when there’s pics of him and Alicia, just to add snark.


 But surely we need these people to set us straight in our thinking. Who are we to decide that we’d like to enjoy a forum about Michael/Michael&Alicia. Surely we need to turn everything and everyone to s#@t for us to feel better about ourselves...right


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> Thanks to all who have posted pics! He’s looking, his arms and his back are just perfect, as is his backside in those shorts! He really is a beautiful man.
> 
> As for him not being offered scripts, he doesn’t look too fussed about that. He seems happy and relaxed, like a man who’s truly enjoying himself. As much as it would disappoint me massively maybe he’s decided acting isn’t all he thought it was, maybe the cost to him personally was too high and he’s decided to quietly walk away from it all and pursue his other passions. Who knows. I really hope I’m completely wrong there though, as it would be a real shame to never see him on screen again; he’s far too talented.
> 
> Funny isn’t it, how some people only pop up when there’s pics of him and Alicia, just to add snark.



No idea if Michael is being offered scripts or not, but I’d be surprised if he wasn’t; maybe he is and doesn’t fancy the ones that have come his way? I don’t think he’s decided to walk away from it all completely, he’s signed up for Kung Fury. Imo he’s definitely decided to scale it back in a big way for the time being at least. Regardless he looks much happier now than when he was filming 3 films a year and is clearly relishing life - pursuing his passions and happily married, I expect starting a family will follow soon too. 

As for the Mexico pics - what a hot handsome man and a beautiful couple,  clearly very much in love [emoji177]


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Just so we get all the angles covered
> 
> View attachment 4024582
> View attachment 4024583
> View attachment 4024584
> View attachment 4024585
> View attachment 4024586
> View attachment 4024587
> View attachment 4024588


Lol funny!


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> *You do realize you just made a bunch of assumptions about working schedules and personal life *before you said you don’t understand doing that, right? I don’t have a problem with speculation - I do it too. But it’s kind of funny to object to it and then do it too.
> She didn’t have to ask for her schedule to be changed to travel on the weekend. When a production has weekends off, she could travel on the weekend because she wasn’t working. Why go? Oh I don’t know ... to spend time with the family and closest friends of the man she was preparing to marry. That’s generally encouraged in a healthy relationship. The only time it doesn’t happen is when one member of a couple puts herself above all else.


It's more about logic than making assumptions. You said she she left Cape Town for weekends away,which is not true. At least I don't remember it. You're saying that she could travel on the weekend because for some reason you're sure the production had always weekends off,and every weekend she didn't have anything to do. You're also assuming that it would have been possible for her to fly from Cape Town to Ireland,so not exactly a short trip,and be on set on Monday.
These are the assumptions I don't understand. It's like you have come to the conclusion (you're stating it like a fact)  that she didn't want to spend time with his family because she's selfish,and you're trying to justify this conclusion that in reality is just based on your assumptions.



pearlyqueen said:


> Yep, Allie is spot on. I well remember all the accusations that Alicia was following Michael around - insinuating against his wishes - Gate crashing his premieres, calling her a leech etc... went on for ages.
> 
> Much of the time we don’t know what they are doing by way of socialising, but it’s true to say that Alicia’s friends are quite a bit younger than Michael’s, many of whom live lives outside of the entertainment business and are settled down with wives and children, and are far less likely to be so active on social media posting pics of fun times etc. But even when we see Alicia at Michael’s events - FI in Monaco and Montreal, at his racing events or socialising with his friends, it is met with snark from certain quarters. I even recall one time when Alicia accompanied Michael to the wedding of his friend Brian in London and certain people insisted she was invited separately, they just wouldn’t have it that she was there as his partner.


I recall his friend's wedding too.. Alicia was the one who used to show up everywhere and without invitation. According to someone,she wasn't even supposed to be in Killarney with his parents for his award ceremony,because she would have been immediately  sent away..
And she was just flying for hours (when she was actually working..) hoping for some twitter /IG  sightings (huge pr stunts..).
Since you've mentioned them,her friends,who I think have for the most  part private profiles,were also involved in her shameless famewhoring ways,leaking pics of some random innocuous dinner,or other things like that..


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> No idea if Michael is being offered scripts or not, but I’d be surprised if he wasn’t; maybe he is and doesn’t fancy the ones that have come his way? I don’t think he’s decided to walk away from it all completely, he’s signed up for Kung Fury. *Imo he’s definitely decided to scale it back in a big way for the time being at least.* Regardless he looks much happier now than when he was filming 3 films a year and is clearly relishing life - pursuing his passions and happily married, I expect starting a family will follow soon too.
> 
> As for the Mexico pics - what a hot handsome man and a beautiful couple,  clearly very much in love [emoji177]


I agree. We don't know what he's being offered,but I think he has been quite clear in the past about his intention to work less.
He was already saying it in 2011.
In some periods his schedule was pretty crazy,so it's understandable.
But,above all,he's an adult person who can take  his decisions and  judge how he's being managed.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> It's more about logic than making assumptions. You said she she left Cape Town for weekends away,which is not true. At least I don't remember it. You're saying that she could travel on the weekend because for some reason you're sure the production had always weekends off,and every weekend she didn't have anything to do. You're also assuming that it would have been possible for her to fly from Cape Town to Ireland,so not exactly a short trip,and be on set on Monday.
> These are the assumptions I don't understand. It's like you have come to the conclusion (you're stating it like a fact)  that she didn't want to spend time with his family because she's selfish,and you're trying to justify this conclusion that in reality is just based on your assumptions.



You say it's not true that she left Cape Town on weekends - how do you know?  Assumption?  I remember back during filming there were claims that they got away on weekends and traveled to other places in Africa. Now of course, those were assumptions too but both can't be true ... she didn't leave and she did leave.
There are some assumptions made with reason.  For example, a film production having weekends off.  Why believe that?  Because unions protect time off for crew members, which usually gives film productions weekends off, unless there's a shooting demand requiring it in which case there are other days off given during the week.  So that's assumption grounded in logic. 
There are assumptions grounded in fact.  For example, a quick check of a travel website would tell you that one could fly from Cape Town to Killarney with a connection in London overnight. Finish a day of filming, hop on a flight and you're in county Kerry the next morning!  Party for a day, then the next day hop on a flight back - you can be back in Cape Town by 10am the next morning. So with a director who can arrange for a later call to set on a Monday - helpful if you need some night shots which would have a need for a later call, and it IS possible.
So that's the differences in the assumptions we're making. Some are grounded in logic and fact. Others are gounded in a desire to protect the image of a self centered actress and push the idea that she's in love and would do anything for a man that she's not portrayed doing much for.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> It's more about logic than making assumptions. You said she she left Cape Town for weekends away,which is not true. At least I don't remember it. You're saying that she could travel on the weekend because for some reason you're sure the production had always weekends off,and every weekend she didn't have anything to do. You're also assuming that it would have been possible for her to fly from Cape Town to Ireland,so not exactly a short trip,and be on set on Monday.
> These are the assumptions I don't understand. It's like you have come to the conclusion (you're stating it like a fact)  that she didn't want to spend time with his family because she's selfish,and you're trying to justify this conclusion that in reality is just based on your assumptions.
> 
> 
> I recall his friend's wedding too.. Alicia was the one who used to show up everywhere and without invitation. According to someone,she wasn't even supposed to be in Killarney with his parents for his award ceremony,because she would have been immediately  sent away..
> And she was just flying for hours (when she was actually working..) hoping for some twitter /IG  sightings (huge pr stunts..).
> Since you've mentioned them,her friends,who I think have for the most  part private profiles,were also involved in her shameless famewhoring ways,leaking pics of some random innocuous dinner,or other things like that..



The only time she left South Africa during the TR shoot was to present an Oscar which I expect she was kind of contractually obliged to do. I recall in interviews she described how Sunday’s were really her only days off as she was continuing with her taxing work out regimes on Saturdays even if the rest of the crew were at leisure. But hey - let’s just assume she couldn’t be bothered because she’s selfish and doesn’t care about Michael, his birthday or his family right? No wonder he loves her so much!


----------



## readingnook

Lucky in Life said:


> Thanks to all who have posted pics! He’s looking, his arms and his back are just perfect, as is his backside in those shorts! He really is a beautiful man.
> 
> Funny isn’t it, how some people only pop up when there’s pics of him and Alicia, just to add snark.



Well being a voice in an empty chamber isn’t nice.  Reinforcements are probably welcome.  After all:  If a tree falls in the forest and nobody hears...did it even fall at all?  Echo, echo...  time to try another forum...er...forest, sorry.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Just so we get all the angles covered
> 
> View attachment 4024582
> View attachment 4024583
> View attachment 4024584
> View attachment 4024585
> View attachment 4024586
> View attachment 4024587
> View attachment 4024588



Michael looks good to me from all angles!


----------



## Allie28

Lucky in Life said:


> Thanks to all who have posted pics! He’s looking, his arms and his back are just perfect, as is his backside in those shorts! He really is a beautiful man.
> 
> As for him not being offered scripts, he doesn’t look too fussed about that. He seems happy and relaxed, like a man who’s truly enjoying himself. As much as it would disappoint me massively maybe he’s decided acting isn’t all he thought it was, maybe the cost to him personally was too high and he’s decided to quietly walk away from it all and pursue his other passions. Who knows. I really hope I’m completely wrong there though, as it would be a real shame to never see him on screen again; he’s far too talented.
> 
> Funny isn’t it, how some people only pop up when there’s pics of him and Alicia, just to add snark.



New pics of them together are always the biggest triggers.


----------



## NovemberWind

Allie28 said:


> New pics of them together are always the biggest triggers.



I wonder if Michael was still single and on vacation with friends, alone or with a bunch of women,
without Alicia in his life, there would be this concern by some people about his career and the uncertainty of his return to acting


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> I wonder if Michael was still single and on vacation with friends, alone or with a bunch of women,
> without Alicia in his life, there would be this concern by some people about his career and the uncertainty of his return to acting



Hmmm.... I think not... 

There are certain people who desperately want him to be single and others who bizarrely claim he still acts like one and hooks up with random women .. no evidence of course, just wishful thinking.

I recall a trip Michael took to Argentina 5 years ago when he “let his hair down” - partying and flirting with girls at a club, and many fans appeared to enjoy reading about it and circulating pics.... 

Sad but true - there are those who can’t get to grips with Michael’s life and priorities changing since he met and fell in love with Alicia. He’s a married man now and a very very happy one by the look of him. He is the best judge of how he wants his career to run and makes the decisions he wants to make.


----------



## LibbyRuth

NovemberWind said:


> I wonder if Michael was still single and on vacation with friends, alone or with a bunch of women,
> without Alicia in his life, there would be this concern by some people about his career and the uncertainty of his return to acting



Why wouldn't there be?  There are many people out there who are fans of Michael because they admire his acting and love seeing him in films. So they want him to return to acting because that's what they enjoy seeing him do. I don't think it's unique to Michael. I know fans of Leo who are frustrated that it's been so long since he filmed anything new. I know many music fans who get frustrated if their favorite artists don't record new music for long periods of time. And sports fans want to see their favorite team / athlete play. When people are a fan of a person for the work they do, it makes perfect sense that they'd want to see that person do more of the work they enjoy seeing. Honestly, the only way it would make sense that people would NOT want Michael to work is if they are only fans of his because they think he validates the importance of the actress they idolize and don't give a damn about his work.


----------



## Just Askin

Not a fan of Michael’s work at all...only been watching everything he’s worked on for about 10 years. Definitely only here because I idolise Alicia...


----------



## scarlet555

WHAT?  people are not praising him no matter what he does and his choice of a wife... that story again... how dare they???!!!!!


----------



## eserei27

I like the new pictures of Michael. That is all.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I like the new pictures of Michael. That is all.


Well said.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What drama for the most normal of events, a husband and wife celebrating one of their birthdays.


----------



## mchris55

scarlet555 said:


> WHAT?  people are not praising him no matter what he does and his choice of a wife... that story again... how dare they???!!!!!


Ummmm?!?


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> Why wouldn't there be?  There are many people out there who are fans of Michael because they admire his acting and love seeing him in films. So they want him to return to acting because that's what they enjoy seeing him do. I don't think it's unique to Michael. I know fans of Leo who are frustrated that it's been so long since he filmed anything new. I know many music fans who get frustrated if their favorite artists don't record new music for long periods of time. And sports fans want to see their favorite team / athlete play. When people are a fan of a person for the work they do, it makes perfect sense that they'd want to see that person do more of the work they enjoy seeing. Honestly, the only way it would make sense that people would NOT want Michael to work is if they are only fans of his because they think he validates the importance of the actress they idolize and don't give a damn about his work.


JFC! With his latest moves he has declared himself an actor and not a car driver. You should have done Widows fool....


----------



## scarlet555

LibbyRuth said:


> Why wouldn't there be?  There are many people out there who are fans of Michael because they admire his acting and love seeing him in films. So they want him to return to acting because that's what they enjoy seeing him do. I don't think it's unique to Michael. I know fans of Leo who are frustrated that it's been so long since he filmed anything new. I know many music fans who get frustrated if their favorite artists don't record new music for long periods of time. And sports fans want to see their favorite team / athlete play. When people are a fan of a person for the work they do, it makes perfect sense that they'd want to see that person do more of the work they enjoy seeing. Honestly, the only way it would make sense that people would NOT want Michael to work is if they are only fans of his because they think he validates the importance of the actress they idolize and don't give a damn about his work.



I would also like to see Leo in an Indie film with his outstanding talent... serious.  Maybe him and Michael should do one together.


----------



## Blueberry12

Just Askin said:


> Not a fan of Michael’s work at all...only been watching everything he’s worked on for about 10 years. Definitely only here because I idolise Alicia...
> 
> View attachment 4025925




There are many fortune tellers here.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Not a fan of Michael’s work at all...only been watching everything he’s worked on for about 10 years. Definitely only here because I idolise Alicia...
> 
> View attachment 4025925


I idolize and Alicia that’s why I adore Michael now too. I trust that she’s intelligent enough to know what’s best for her, and by all account, she chose a super talented, hardworking and stand up guy who seems to value and appreciate her. She deserves nothing less and so does Michael. The man waited to find the right person and I’m happy for him.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hard working men work more than one month over a period of 18 months, right?


----------



## Just Askin

I’ve got to use the ignore button for a while. Every set of new pics of Michael and Alicia give way to these bloggers grasping for attention.


----------



## Just Askin

*I find surfer Michael incredibly hot.*


----------



## NovemberWind

Yes JA, surfer Michael is so sexy and hot, but Michael is in all his other facets a sexy man, but
what makes him even sexier and interesting to me is his  friendly and sympathy nature and 
his incredible talent.  I just love this man.


----------



## Just Askin

NovemberWind said:


> Yes JA, surfer Michael is so sexy and hot, but Michael is in all his other facets a sexy man, but
> what makes him even sexier and interesting to me is his  friendly and sympathy nature and
> his incredible talent.  I just love this man.


I just posted this cos I hear it in my head every time I see your name


----------



## NovemberWind

Just Askin said:


> I just posted this cos I hear it in my head every time I see your name



Oh, I love Michael's beautiful voice. Actually, here in my country november is in summer, and there is always a light and delicious wind at sunset on that particular month.


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 3850030
> 
> 
> https://www.fia.com/news/michael-fassbender-joins-3500lives-road-safety-campaign


a life size poster of Michael in this campaign is advertised in my locality. Saw a women right in front of it just staring at it. I don't blame her!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4026494
> 
> View attachment 4026495
> 
> *I find surfer Michael incredibly hot.*



IA surfer Michael is hot! I think he’s got a great body - lucky Alicia getting to enjoy it!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> IA surfer Michael is hot! I think he’s got a great body - lucky Alicia getting to enjoy it!


That’s the sort of comment that will start the delusional rants off again...but it is true though, he’s hot as f@#* .


----------



## LibbyRuth

No silly, those comments are always meant to bait responses, but they always fail.  The things that get responses are delusional things like trying to pretend that two people whose job descriptions include soliciting attention and publicity don't actively seek publicity, they just have the misfortune of craving food only from places with paparazzi.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## NovemberWind

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 4027197


I knew I stand the right guy!!


----------



## eserei27

Apparently I’ve upset people over on tumblr by stating that if you are no longer a fan of Michael’s, you could stop blogging obsessively about him.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> Apparently I’ve upset people over on tumblr by stating that if you are no longer a fan of Michael’s, you could stop blogging obsessively about him.



Wear it as a badge of honor. As you said the other day, you enjoy that site for the pictures.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Apparently I’ve upset people over on tumblr by stating that if you are no longer a fan of Michael’s, you could stop blogging obsessively about him.


Some people really have difficulty separating reality from fantasy. Just stay  clear of them. You can’t stop them as they don’t see they are doing wrong. Please just keep posting positive. Chin up.


----------



## Allie28

I've been a member here nearly 5 years and there's still tons of celeb threads I haven't read. Some of them belong to actors I use to follow but no longer do for various reasons.  I would never go to those threads just to try and ruin the fun of the fans who still follow them.  Or to suggest they're stupid for still liking them.  It's just not nice.  If people have moved on, that's entirely their perogative.  But have they really moved on if they keep posting, tweeting, blogging about him?  There was a cool tumblr that was one of my go-to's for Fassy pics that closed shop in 2015.  I'm guessing she didn't like the direction the fandom was going, or the relationship with Alicia, or whatever reason. But she didn't get bitter, or snarky, or mock fans who still liked him. Or turn on Michael and turn her blog into a hate blog.  She just picked up her ball and went home.  She moved on.  I've always admired her for that.


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> Apparently I’ve upset people over on tumblr by stating that if you are no longer a fan of Michael’s, you could stop blogging obsessively about him.



You stated a truth.  That typically doesn't go over well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael racing again this weekend in Daytona


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

That explains a tweet a few days ago about him being in New Smyrna Beach!


----------



## Just Askin

Er...sorry . Posted from my ‘life of its own’ phone.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


>




My grandfather use to work on that track.  So close yet so far....


----------



## Just Askin

Daytona Speedway right now...not much racing going on..lightening and lots of rain though.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> Daytona Speedway right now...not much racing going on..lightening and lots of rain though.
> 
> View attachment 4028702


I hope everyone stays safe


----------



## pearlyqueen

Fan pic from Daytona:


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> The only time she left South Africa during the TR shoot was to present an Oscar which I expect she was kind of contractually obliged to do. *I recall in interviews she described how Sunday’s were really her only days off as she was continuing with her taxing work out regimes on Saturdays even if the rest of the crew were at leisure*. But hey - let’s just assume she couldn’t be bothered because she’s selfish and doesn’t care about Michael, his birthday or his family right? No wonder he loves her so much!


I think her trainer talked about that too.  I'm sure his sister and parents were not offended.



eserei27 said:


> Apparently I’ve upset people over on tumblr by stating that if you are no longer a fan of Michael’s, you could stop blogging obsessively about him.


Tumblr is like a parallel universe where facts don’t count (and every little blog is monitored by PR persons!). Blogging  obsessively about ex favorite actors,singers is a very common phenomenon in "fandomland" that I don't understand because it's just a waste of time. It's basically like having a hobby you don’t like. But I suppose it’s always a matter of strong feelings..


----------



## Just Askin

Pretty sure Michaels team just got 3rd place 


Pic src: @43stig instagram


----------



## Just Askin

*Those arms *


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *Those arms *
> View attachment 4029067



Thanks for sharing. So they have new shirt for new season , furthermore in green - Irish  colour !


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


> *Those arms *
> View attachment 4029067



He really does have the most incredible arms! He is truly beautiful


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> Thanks for sharing. So they have new shirt for new season , furthermore in green - Irish  colour !


It’s not Ferrari Challenge. It’s Champ Car Endurance. Team race. Minimum of 2 drivers per team. Most laps in 14hrs. They had 2 cars entered, BMW’s. About 100 cars in the race.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> It’s not Ferrari Challenge. It’s Champ Car Endurance. Team race. Minimum of 2 drivers per team. Most laps in 14hrs. They had 2 cars entered, BMW’s. About 100 cars in the race.



I see, was wondering why you stated the  “P3” car is Michael’s race car in your Instagram while it is obviously a BMW not Ferrari. He is trying to enter as many competitions as he could to sharpen his driving skills


----------



## Allie28

Thanks for all the info JA!  So was it this team that he was with in Ohio too?


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Thanks for all the info JA!  So was it this team that he was with in Ohio too?


I would say so. At least one of the same blokes there for sure.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> *Those arms *
> View attachment 4029067


I grin at body part recognition.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

*God, I love this guy !*


----------



## eserei27

They just won!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> They just won!
> View attachment 4029300


Michaels team too 3rd place overall but won their category (although that was a small number)


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4029294
> View attachment 4029279
> View attachment 4029283
> 
> 
> *God, I love this guy !*



NGL, the backwards cap on him is doing things to me.


----------



## Lucky in Life

He looks so good in green


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another Daytona pic:




And Michael’s lovely wife there to support him [emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Another Daytona pic:
> 
> View attachment 4029665
> 
> 
> And Michael’s lovely wife there to support him [emoji177]



I love how happy he looks. Looks like life is treating him very well, right now.


----------



## NovemberWind

That smile says it all: Michael Fassbender is a happy man.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Another Daytona pic:
> 
> View attachment 4029665
> 
> 
> And Michael’s lovely wife there to support him [emoji177]




Awww, he's said before she's his good luck charm.  Looks like she was again.


----------



## Morgane

He looks genuinely happy. I wonder if he will attend a Grand Prix this year. Ferrari is doing very well.


----------



## NovemberWind

Allie28 said:


> Awww, he's said before she's his good luck charm.  Looks like she was again.


And the last time she also dressed in black. I understand that some people who compete in this type of things put their faith in amulets and cabalas to be lucky, to repeat the same fate of the previous time.


----------



## LibbyRuth

So far he’s got two third place finishes and DNF when she’s been present and a first, second and third when she’s not. So it looks like a draw, but from bulges in some of the pics there are strong hints that going commando has been identified as a lucky charm!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> It’s not Ferrari Challenge. It’s Champ Car Endurance. Team race. Minimum of 2 drivers per team. Most laps in 14hrs. They had 2 cars entered, BMW’s. About 100 cars in the race.


14 hours straight of racing?


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> 14 hours straight of racing?


14 hrs over 2 days. Min 2 per team. Min 1hr stint, max 2 hr. Minimum 1hr break in between stints. Most laps completed in 14 hrs wins. 
EDT I think I have it right


----------



## Just Askin

*More pics from the weekend*
*

*
*

*
*Michael with Tommy Byrne and Dad watching on.*
*

*
*Src: @toddbrolin*


----------



## Lucky in Life

But but Alicia is selfish and never supports Michael in anything that’s important to him, why is she there? What’s in it for her?


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> But but Alicia is selfish and never supports Michael in anything that’s important to him, why is she there? What’s in it for her?


 Michael with his wife, his Dad and his mates, doing something he loves and smiling his head off. Poor guy


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> But but Alicia is selfish and never supports Michael in anything that’s important to him, why is she there? What’s in it for her?


Saving face.


----------



## readingnook

Awww his father is there too!  Nice.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Erm saving face how and with who exactly?


----------



## NovemberWind

Just Askin said:


> Michael with his wife, his Dad and his mates, doing something he loves and smiling his head off. Poor guy


Glad to see papa Fass, I love him too


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> 14 hours straight of racing?


It was 14 hrs racing on Saturday but split between at least 2 drivers in the way I said yesterday.


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> It was 14 hrs racing on Saturday but split between at least 2 drivers in the way I said yesterday.



Did Michael race or he just went there ‘walk walk see see’ only ?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Endurance racing is somewhat common in auto racing, and a lot of comparisons can be made to marathon runners as opposed to sprinters. Endurance racing is not as popular in racing covered on TV because it takes a lot to watch cars go in circles for that long. But it’s a sign I can’t part of auto racing because it tests how well a car is built even more so that how fast it can go. So in many ways the pit crew are the bigger stars in endurance racing rather than the drivers. 

One of the biggest endurance races is a 24 hour race in Daytona that took place right after the Ferrari Challenge race there earlier this year. In an endurance race a team can choose how many drivers to use. There are safety rules about minimums for switching drivers, but a team can switch out more often if they choose. During some pit stops, in addition to changing tires and refueling they switch drivers. The race Michael did counts how many laps each car completes in 14 hours. Some others race for the first to get to x number of laps. 
So Michael rotated with several drivers but I have not seen a firm count on how many his team had in the 14 hours which started Saturday evening and went to Sunday late morning.


----------



## eserei27

The Diablo Drifters Academy Facebook mentioned that there were three drivers for the team during the race, Michael and two others.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> The Diablo Drifters Academy Facebook mentioned that there were three drivers for the team during the race, Michael and two others.



So I’m pretty sure this is the team. Tommy Byrne, on the left is from Dundalk and used to drive F1. The other guy is Carl Goutell and I believe he’s the third driver and owns/garages  the cars.



They raced from 9am to 11pm on Sat. The cars had to stop a few time due to the weather but the clock kept running through the 14 hrs. I watched some of it.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So I’m pretty sure this is the team. Tommy Byrne, on the left is from Dundalk and used to drive F1. The other guy is Carl Goutell and I believe he’s the third driver and owns/garages  the cars.
> 
> View attachment 4030905
> 
> They raced from 9am to 11pm on Sat. The cars had to stop a few time due to the weather but the clock kept running through the 14 hrs. I watched some of it.



Thanks for the comprehensive explanation for those like me who don’t know much about it!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Someone on Twitter whose profile says she lives in Florida tweeted today that Michael came into Publix and she wasn't there - so he may still be in Florida. Of couse, in the tweet she also said he plays Loki, so it's possible that Tom Hiddleston is in Florida and Michael is elsewhere.


----------



## Hackensack

I saw these tweets, and wondered what they were about.  Apparently some people believed Michael and Ryan Gosling were hanging out in Mexico last week, on the basis of stills from Song to Song:

https://www.buzzfeed.com/gustavoser...ually-partying?utm_term=.uup8LP73y#.aa0Yd3bBw


----------



## readingnook

Wow.  These are 6 years old?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> I saw these tweets, and wondered what they were about.  Apparently some people believed Michael and Ryan Gosling were hanging out in Mexico last week, on the basis of stills from Song to Song:
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/gustavoser...ually-partying?utm_term=.uup8LP73y#.aa0Yd3bBw


Why am I not surprised...


----------



## Morgane

Lucky in Life said:


> But but Alicia is selfish and never supports Michael in anything that’s important to him, *why is she there? *What’s in it for her?


Because she's not working (filming/promoting)?  It's usually the reason why she doesn't attend every race.. 



Hackensack said:


> I saw these tweets, and wondered what they were about.  Apparently some people believed Michael and Ryan Gosling were hanging out in Mexico last week, on the basis of stills from Song to Song:
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/gustavoser...ually-partying?utm_term=.uup8LP73y#.aa0Yd3bBw


----------



## threadbender

Lucky in Life said:


> Erm saving face how and with who exactly?


Huh?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted in Stockholm this evening:


----------



## Just Askin

Sharing a bottle of Tequila after the race


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia spotted in Stockholm this evening:
> 
> View attachment 4032672



Cool.  It's nice that they got to spend time with Michael's folks in FL and now Alicia's friends and family in Sweden.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Feeling like this thread should be moved to the Sport section, if we have one. Does he even act any more?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia were next to this lady  in Stockholm this morning at breakfast:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted in Lisbon today, their Stockholm visit was a short one!


----------



## Just Askin

This seemed to be popular today so sharing here. That suit is a perfect fit


----------



## Just Askin

I liked this...


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




Good to see Michael’s hair looking longer!


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Good to see Michael’s hair looking longer!


I second that!


----------



## Just Askin

3rd overall and 1st in class (as I said 39 seconds after the race finished on Sat )


Src: DiabloDrifterDrivingAcademy (fb)


----------



## Just Askin

Wait...why has that women got her hand on my mans belly...wait...ok..fair dues..I suppose he is her husband.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

lol  And let’s never forget it!!!


----------



## Just Askin

From Daytona last weekend..


----------



## Morgane

Haywire set:











Source @beatfassbender


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Haywire set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source @beatfassbender


Src : http://claudettebariusphotography.com/portfolio/haywire-2/


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4034992
> 
> .


What a lovely photo!  Thank you.


----------



## JaneWT

I saw something today that reminded me of a recent film I’ve seen, featuring a very mediocre performance by an actor in a supporting role.  It was a role that Michael would have acted the s*** out of.

Michael taking a backseat with his acting is totally understandable, mainly given that he has such a rich life away from the profession now,  but I really miss his performances and am sad at all the fabulous roles that are passing him by.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Michael taking a backseat with his acting is totally understandable, mainly given that he has such a rich life away from the profession now, but I really miss his performances and am sad at all the fabulous roles that are passing him by.


I have to agree with you, although I wouldn’t say I’m sad. There will be time enough.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane




----------



## eserei27

Src: marisqueira_azul

He’s seems to like it there. Took a pic with an employee there in November. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LibbyRuth

Great eye Eserei!  Is it the same woman?


----------



## eserei27

Yes, I think it is. Perhaps she’s the owner or the chef? Or both!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Askin

Considering the amount of talk we have had over the years on this thread about Michaels relationship/marriage being a pr stunt etc I thought this was quite a good piece to read. We are afte all part of the fandom world.


I feel it necessary to add that I am not aiming this at anyone on here but thought it an interesting read for people in Michael fandom to read.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Considering the amount of talk we have had over the years on this thread about Michaels relationship/marriage being a pr stunt etc I thought this was quite a good piece to read. We are afte all part of the fandom world.
> 
> 
> I feel it necessary to add that I am not aiming this at anyone on here but thought it an interesting read for people in Michael fandom to read.



Excellent article; I hadn't thought about it, but this habit of conspiracy thinking is actually corrosive of the way you see the world.  There are some (elsewhere, not on this site) who interpreted Michael's expression in this latest photo at the restaurant as "get me out of this fake relationship."  Unbelievable.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Excellent article; I hadn't thought about it, but this habit of conspiracy thinking is actually corrosive of the way you see the world.  There are some (elsewhere, not on this site) who interpreted Michael's expression in this latest photo at the restaurant as "get me out of this fake relationship."  Unbelievable.



Yes it’s scary how far these people take their conspiracies and theories; so much so that they seem to lose sight of the fact they are theories and either consider them to be a viable option or actually believe they are true. It’s a very slippery slope...


----------



## LibbyRuth

It gets to the point that there are even conspiracy theories created about the conspiracies.  I don't understand why people can't just live and let live.


----------



## mchris55

Hmmm, I wonder why it is not a problem when conspiracy theories involve members?


----------



## Just Askin

I have this really wild conspiracy theory. It’s right out there but bear with me, people. I read that they worked together on a film in 2014. So I reckon they got together then. I think the tweets about them being seen with Michaels parents aren’t fake to hide the fact that they are both secret agents but was actually them on holiday. And what’s more I suspect the later comments we read about his parents being there were actually because they were there.  I know this sounds ridiculous but just consider it for a minute. So this is where it gets really crazy. What if all those times  they were actually spotted together was because they were actually dating each other . I know, I know it sounds ridiculous. Bearing in mind this is just my theory. I mean, the fact they seem to be together all the time, travel the world together, and that’s been going on for three years, could mean they’re actually together. But here’s the Craziest part of my theory . What if the their alleged wedding in Ibiza was actually their wedding in Ibiza!!! Okay, okay, I know its so far-fetched it seems ridiculous. Anyone know where I can get a cheap supply of tin foil?


----------



## readingnook

Wait...you mean their families aren't in on it?


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Wait...you mean their families aren't in on it?


Haven’t quite figured that bit out yet but I’ll be sure to share it far and wide when I do.


----------



## pearlyqueen

In Belfast yesterday Marco Pierre White said it has been announced that Michael will play him in his middle phase. I hope that’s true!

https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...-biopic-details-during-ni-visit-36824354.html


----------



## eserei27

I’m hoping it’s true! Fielding for news about new Fassy projects! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> In Belfast yesterday Marco Pierre White said it has been announced that Michael will play him in his middle phase.


Announced by whom?  Oh.  Marco Pierre White.  Is that man STILL flogging this project? 

Much as I dearly would love Michael to have signed up for another role, I think this is wishful thinking on Marco’s part.  I can’t take it at all seriously.


----------



## LibbyRuth

If it's wishful thinking, it's wishful thinking grounded in reasonable assumptions.  Ridley Scott owns the rights to his biography - that's fact, and not White saying who he wishes would make a movie about him.  And we know that Ridley likes working with Michael.  I'd agree that it's not worth considering this an upcoming process unless it comes from an industry source like Variety. But I don't think that White is talking merely in the same way people do when asked "If they ever made a movie about your life, who would you want to play you?"


----------



## Hackensack

Ridley Scott bought _The Devil in the Kitchen_ rights (among thousands of other possible films!), a few years ago, and hasn't moved on it.  The Russell Crowe idea and the splitting of Marco into apparently three segments, with three actors, is new.  I wonder, though, if Hell's Kitchen and Gordon Ramsay haven't worn out the screaming chef genre?  Bradley Cooper's _Burnt _didn't do very well either.  When I looked at Ridley's IMDB page (as director), it said "Untitled Alien: Covenant Sequel," as "pre-production" for 2019, with two other films merely "announced" with him as director.  (Battle of Britain and Queen and Country, which he has confirmed.)  I don't know if the Alien film has been on his imdb page forever, or is recent--I don't check.
Ridley was reportedly in talks with Disney to make a "Merlin" origins story, and that seems to have fallen through.  It sounded very unlikely anyway.  The Devil in the Kitchen is only in the "Projects in Development" list.


----------



## LibbyRuth

There have been so many reports about the Alien franchise being dead that I think it's safe to say it's not going anywhere but imagined in Ridley's mind.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Ridley Scott bought _The Devil in the Kitchen_ rights (among thousands of other possible films!), a few years ago, and hasn't moved on it.  The Russell Crowe idea and the splitting of Marco into apparently three segments, with three actors, is new.  I wonder, though, if Hell's Kitchen and Gordon Ramsay haven't worn out the screaming chef genre?  Bradley Cooper's _Burnt _didn't do very well either.  When I looked at Ridley's IMDB page (as director), it said "Untitled Alien: Covenant Sequel," as "pre-production" for 2019, with two other films merely "announced" with him as director.  (Battle of Britain and Queen and Country, which he has confirmed.)  I don't know if the Alien film has been on his imdb page forever, or is recent--I don't check.
> Ridley was reportedly in talks with Disney to make a "Merlin" origins story, and that seems to have fallen through.  It sounded very unlikely anyway.  The Devil in the Kitchen is only in the "Projects in Development" list.


I’d still put money on Alien happening.


----------



## JaneWT

Exactly.  Scott has had the rights to Marco’s book for so long now that the film has long seemed dead in the water, and I can’t imagine Michael’s involvement at this stage.


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Exactly.  Scott has had the rights to Marco’s book for so long now that the film has long seemed dead in the water, and I can’t imagine Michael’s involvement at this stage.



I believe Ridley acquired the rights to The Devil in the Kitchen in 2014. I know it’s not unusual for a few years to elapse before anything happens production wise, this has happened with many books acquired for film.

I don’t think it was ever stated Ridley would direct, seems more likely a producer. 

However, I can’t put much faith in it until someone other than Marco announces it’s happening.

There is another film that Michael is supposed to be attached to - Garagistas - a project that Daniel Emerson brought with him to DMC back in 2015. It was mentioned in the press again sometime last year with Michael set to play a lead role. 

I’d be happy for Michael to be in either or both of these films, especially when aside from Kung Fury he seems to have nothing much lined up for the foreseeable.


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> I believe Ridley acquired the rights to The Devil in the Kitchen in 2014. I know it’s not unusual for a few years to elapse before anything happens production wise, this has happened with many books acquired for film.
> 
> I don’t think it was ever stated Ridley would direct, seems more likely a producer.
> 
> However, I can’t put much faith in it until someone other than Marco announces it’s happening.
> 
> There is another film that Michael is supposed to be attached to - Garagistas - a project that Daniel Emerson brought with him to DMC back in 2015. It was mentioned in the press again sometime last year with Michael set to play a lead role.
> 
> I’d be happy for Michael to be in either or both of these films, especially when aside from Kung Fury he seems to have nothing much lined up for the foreseeable.


I'd like to see Garagistas--sounds like a good concept from the early years of racing.  I'd like to see the Marco film as well.  Kung Fury is a risk for him on so many counts (inexperienced director, silly concept, the prequel that goes off the rails after the first ten minutes or so, in my opinion), and I'm not sure it's worth it, even if his company is co-producing.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> I believe Ridley acquired the rights to The Devil in the Kitchen in 2014. I know it’s not unusual for a few years to elapse before anything happens production wise, this has happened with many books acquired for film.
> 
> I don’t think it was ever stated Ridley would direct, seems more likely a producer.
> 
> However, I can’t put much faith in it until someone other than Marco announces it’s happening.
> 
> There is another film that Michael is supposed to be attached to - Garagistas - a project that Daniel Emerson brought with him to DMC back in 2015. It was mentioned in the press again sometime last year with Michael set to play a lead role.
> 
> I’d be happy for Michael to be in either or both of these films, especially when aside from Kung Fury he seems to have nothing much lined up for the foreseeable.



Exactly!  After rights to a book are purchased, they still have to choose a screen writer to adapt it and go through the writing process, which can take time. Then the production and funding has to be secured, a director hired, the cast determined etc. It's rarely an overnight process, and with a book like this there's no reason to rush though it. Heck, Tulip Fever was bought by Weinstein and Spielberg in 2002 and it took 15 years to get that one to the screen!  It makes perfect sense that White has a passion for seeing it get made. It also makes sense that Ridley and his team would choose to take the time to get it right. And while it does not appear to be a signed, sealed and delivered thing, it does make sense to me that there'd be a draw for Michael to playing the role of a chef - it's a role he would not have to do a great deal of research for!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I'd like to see Garagistas--sounds like a good concept from the early years of racing.  I'd like to see the Marco film as well.  Kung Fury is a risk for him on so many counts (inexperienced director, silly concept, the prequel that goes off the rails after the first ten minutes or so, in my opinion), and I'm not sure it's worth it, even if his company is co-producing.



I share your sentiments re Kung Fury, it seems a strange choice for him.

Garagistas sounds much more interesting and we know its subject matter is very close to Michael’s heart!


----------



## Just Askin

James McAVOY this morning on This Morning...


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


> James McAVOY this morning on This Morning...




How gorgeous does he look in this video?


----------



## Just Askin

I really like the Steve Jobs film. Think it’s time for a rewatch.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I really like the Steve Jobs film. Think it’s time for a rewatch.
> View attachment 4048068
> 
> View attachment 4048066
> 
> View attachment 4048067



Me too - great performance by Michael, especially that scene in the middle section with Jeff Daniels - it was electrifying!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Me too - great performance by Michael, especially that scene in the middle section with Jeff Daniels - it was electrifying!


I watched it on my own first time, West End somewhere. That scene, people where literally on the edge of their seats. So good.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> I really like the Steve Jobs film. Think it’s time for a rewatch.
> View attachment 4048068
> 
> View attachment 4048066
> 
> View attachment 4048067



IA. Great film!  Michael totally deserved to win the Oscar.  Dang Leo and the bear!


----------



## JaneWT

It’s one of those films that gets better and more impressive with each viewing.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Oddly enough, that movie has become my go to I out on the tv anytime I’m suffering from insomnia. It’s not that it puts you to sleep! It’s because I’ve seen it so many times that I can turn it on, close my eyes and listen to it and picture every scene in my mind. I can “watch”the movie, clear my mind, and fall back to sleep.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> IA. Great film!  Michael totally deserved to win the Oscar.  Dang Leo and the bear!



Michael’s performance was certainly Oscar worthy!
Imo he was unfortunate that Leo was up against him, not because his performance was better, but the momentum. for him to win had kind of grown unstoppable.


----------



## readingnook

Truly couldn’t take my eyes off Michael in that movie.  Absolutely riveting.


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.screendaily.com/news/co...-dmc-altitude-film4-exclusive/5128591.article


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> https://www.screendaily.com/news/co...-dmc-altitude-film4-exclusive/5128591.article


This is a good cast and sounds like a good film, but I have to say the obvious: I hoped that Michael would be in this, and I'm distressed to see that there is really nothing definite on the horizon for him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> This is a good cast and sounds like a good film, but I have to say the obvious: I hoped that Michael would be in this, and I'm distressed to see that there is really nothing definite on the horizon for him.



I think it’s reasonable to think Michael could have been in this film if he wanted to be... so assume he didn’t want to.


----------



## JaneWT

Yes, it is fantastic that Michael is producing what reads like a good film with a great cast, but yes - I want to see him in front of the camera, dammit!  He is just too talented to be off screen.


----------



## Just Askin

No reason but posting it anyway


----------



## LibbyRuth

JaneWT said:


> Yes, it is fantastic that Michael is producing what reads like a good film with a great cast, but yes - I want to see him in front of the camera, dammit!  He is just too talented to be off screen.



I agree. The thing with him and producing is, we don't  really know how much he's involved in any of that.  In most cases where a celebrity has a production company with partners, the celebs role is to be the name the can bring in financing.  In DMC Daniel is the one with the true producing background, and he's the one whose been reported to have been involved in the casting and other prep work for filming this movie. So it make it even more frustrating that he's not in front of the camera ... it's not like saying "I really love it when Jodie Foster acts, and now she's putting more into directing".  With something like that we know the person is working in something different related to film. But with this, Michael may be ... or he may be allowing his name to be used while he doesn't really do anything work wise.  Sure, he's earned enough money and he can make that choice. But being an admirer of his work, i want more!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> No reason but posting it anyway




Michael does have a very very fine body!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael does have a very very fine body!


And there was me admiring his watch...so shallow, Pearly


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> And there was me admiring his watch...so shallow, Pearly



I bet you were.... [emoji6]


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Yes, it is fantastic that Michael is producing what reads like a good film with a great cast, but yes - I want to see him in front of the camera, dammit!  He is just too talented to be off screen.


Trust me it’s killing me too. He’s always so hands on I’m sure he’s putting lots into the producing. Think I said before it must get to the point, that if your going from film to film, you have nothing left to draw from and so must step away for a while. Live some life, ventures new and all that gubbins. My gut says he’s not done yet with the acting, just gonna be much less. Let’s see what the next 6 months bring.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I bet you were.... [emoji6]


Ok, so his nips and his belly button drive me crazy too but I do like a nice watch .


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> Yes, it is fantastic that Michael is producing what reads like a good film with a great cast, but yes - I want to see him in front of the camera, dammit!  He is just too talented to be off screen.



I understand totally where you and Hackensack are coming from.  I too wish we were hearing more about projects where he'd be in front of the camera but at least we're getting confirmation he's working on projects with his production company and cooking on stuff behind the scenes.  That's it's not all "surfing and racing".  If he's still creating films behind the scenes more likely he'll be acting again in them soon.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Trust me it’s killing me too. He’s always so hands on I’m sure he’s putting lots into the producing. Think I said before it must get to the point, that if your going from film to film, you have nothing left to draw from and so must step away for a while. Live some life, ventures new and all that gubbins. My gut says he’s not done yet with the acting, just gonna be much less. Let’s see what the next 6 months bring.



ITA.  Michael was filming movies back to back for several years.  His life was going from one film set to the next and at some point there's great potential for burn out.  He turned 40, got married, and wants to live life off a set for awhile.  Can't blame him.  I think we've all just been used to seeing him in 3-4 films a year which is making this drought all the harder!  He spoiled us, lol.


----------



## mollie12

I hope he comes back when he finds a role he's passionate about.

In the meantime, I've got a new male actor obsession...


----------



## Just Askin

mollie12 said:


> I hope he comes back when he finds a role he's passionate about.
> 
> In the meantime, I've got a new male actor obsession...


Who?


----------



## Allie28

mollie12 said:


> I hope he comes back when he finds a role he's passionate about.



Good point.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> ITA.  Michael was filming movies back to back for several years.  His life was going from one film set to the next and at some point there's great potential for burn out.  He turned 40, got married, and wants to live life off a set for awhile.  Can't blame him.  I think we've all just been used to seeing him in 3-4 films a year which is making this drought all the harder!  He spoiled us, lol.



Totally agree! 

I think he’s catching up with life after years constantly working and he’s realised how much he’s missed on a personal level. Obviously meeting and falling in love with Alicia and now married life is his biggest priority - as it should be.

I remember interviews going back to 2011/2012 when asked about relationships and marriage Michael said “I'm quite a romantic person and I love the idea of having a family. But I'd have to take a step back out of this.” and he would want to give his all to a relationship if he did find the right woman.

True to his word clearly that’s what he is doing now.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


> And there was me admiring his watch...so shallow, Pearly



I was admiring his shorts, they’re a lovely colour.


----------



## Hackensack

Everything you would possibly want to know about _Calm with Horses, _but the circle of relationships, acquaintances, prior films together, etc. is interesting.
https://scannain.com/irish/calm-with-horses-announcment/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> I was admiring his shorts, they’re a lovely colour.



Quite a nice shade of blue, but I prefer his beige shorts.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Everything you would possibly want to know about _Calm with Horses, _but the circle of relationships, acquaintances, prior films together, etc. is interesting.
> https://scannain.com/irish/calm-with-horses-announcment/



Thanks - I read the story a couple of years ago - it was interesting and thought provoking.

I read through DMC’s upcoming projects:

“DMC Film currently has a slate of projects with up and coming British and Irish talent. Dystopian London crime thriller The Kitchen will be directed by Kibwe Tavares (Jonah, Robot & Scarecrow) from a script written by Daniel Kaluuya (Get Out, Black Panther), who will also star in the project. Hayley Squires (I, Daniel Blake) will write and star in Gentle In The Bones, the story of a female bare-knuckle boxer. Joe Murtagh is re-teaming with DMC on Dreadful Ned, an epic revenge movie set during the Irish War of Independence.”

I suppose it’s too much to hope Michael will feature in Dreadful Ned...


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> https://www.screendaily.com/news/co...-dmc-altitude-film4-exclusive/5128591.article


Hackensack posted a link to a review of Young Skins and the source material looks very good. I didn't expect him to have role,though.



Allie28 said:


> ITA.  Michael was filming movies back to back for several years.  His life was going from one film set to the next and *at some point there's great potential for burn out. * He turned 40, got married, and wants to live life off a set for awhile.  Can't blame him.  I think we've all just been used to seeing him in 3-4 films a year which is making this drought all the harder!  He spoiled us, lol.


I think he already reached that point. I don't remember the interview (Alien promotion),but it's what he said. Even if we just consider the 2015/2016 period,he shot five films..
Granted,it's a privileged job,but if you are doing it just for the paycheck,it shows.
Now he has the opportunity (and the privilege) to choose what it's better for him. And he's enjoying other aspects of his life.
I agree that he should come back for a role he's really passionate about.



pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks - I read the story a couple of years ago - it was interesting and thought provoking.
> 
> I read through DMC’s upcoming projects:
> 
> “DMC Film currently has a slate of projects with up and coming British and Irish talent. Dystopian London crime thriller The Kitchen will be directed by Kibwe Tavares (Jonah, Robot & Scarecrow) from a script written by Daniel Kaluuya (Get Out, Black Panther), who will also star in the project. Hayley Squires (I, Daniel Blake) will write and star in Gentle In The Bones, the story of a female bare-knuckle boxer. Joe Murtagh is re-teaming with DMC on Dreadful Ned, an epic revenge movie set during the Irish War of Independence.”
> 
> I suppose it’s too much to hope Michael will feature in Dreadful Ned...


I appreciate that with his company he's promoting young talents,female-led projects,and the work of Irish writers.
I recall an Indiewire article that suggested Kibwe Tavares among the young directors that should have been considered for Black Panther. I hope it goes into production soon. I liked the Robot and Scarecrow short.
About the Marco Pierre White biopic,I don't think there's a lot of interest in chef films,to be honest.
I'm more interested to see the Alien final prequel. Let's hope they allow Scott to conclude the trilogy. Last September prospects looked promising,but with the upcoming Disney/Fox deal it’s difficult to say.


----------



## eserei27

Looks like they’re in Tokyo, at a place called The Apollo Ginza. 









Source: instagram, seiki1129


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Looks like they’re in Tokyo, at a place called The Apollo Ginza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: instagram, seiki1129
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, Alicia is due to start production on The Earthquake Bird in Tokyo in May, and Michael has accompanied her. They could well have had a holiday there before she starts.


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> Looks like they’re in Tokyo, at a place called The Apollo Ginza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: instagram, seiki1129
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great pics!  Thanks!

They both look really happy and I love the autographs.  Dessert must've been good case I only see empty plates, lol.


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, Alicia is due to start production on The Earthquake Bird in Tokyo in May, and Michael has accompanied her. They could well have had a holiday there before she starts.



Yeah, I was thinking Tokyo might be where we'd see them next.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yeah, Alicia is due to start production on The Earthquake Bird in Tokyo in May, and Michael has accompanied her. They could well have had a holiday there before she starts.


I’d imagine so. Is Alicia’s shoot due to be 6 weeks? 
I was doubtful we’d see him at Laguna Seca. A smidgen of me thought he might go as he had started the season so well. Now I wouldn’t be surprised is he doesn’t take part in Ferrari Challenge until July or even September.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> I’d imagine so. Is Alicia’s shoot due to be 6 weeks?
> I was doubtful we’d see him at Laguna Seca. A smidgen of me thought he might go as he had started the season so well. Now I wouldn’t be surprised is he doesn’t take part in Ferrari Challenge until July or even September.



Didn't he say he'd only be able to participate in the first few races of the season, then maybe a few at the tail end?  In that interview he gave about the racing?


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Didn't he say he'd only be able to participate in the first few races of the season, then maybe a few at the tail end?  In that interview he gave about the racing?


He did. The only reason I’d imagine a change to that is because of such a good first couple of races. He’s sitting in 2nd place. Looks doubtful  now though. Hey Tokyo offers him his gorgeous wife So no loss there. There is also good surf but I’m not sure this is the best time of year for that.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Great pics!  Thanks!
> 
> They both look really happy and I love the autographs.  Dessert must've been good case I only see empty plates, lol.



Looks like they ate every morsel!

Looks like a fancy candle lying on the table between the plates - special occasion?


----------



## LibbyRuth

It's an easy plane ride from Tokyo to California, and Laguna Seca is not far from his sister. It's a race that she went to with him last year. I don't think we can conclude he won't be there only because he's eating sushi in Tokyo several days before the race.  It's not like his only option to cross the ocean is a ship that will take weeks.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> He did. The only reason I’d imagine a change to that is because of such a good first couple of races. He’s sitting in 2nd place. Looks doubtful  now though. Hey Tokyo offers him his gorgeous wife So no loss there. There is also good surf but I’m not sure this is the best time of year for that.



I suppose it depends on whether he wants to stay in the running for one of the top places. I’m sure Alicia won’t mind if he decides to race, we know she’s very supportive. If he does decide to go I guess he will have to set off soon - it’s a long flight from Tokyo to LA, and he would need to be there a couple of days before the race weekend.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Unless he plans on surfing to California ... then it may be too late. Shouldn't have stayed for the dessert after all!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> I suppose it depends on whether he wants to stay in the running for one of the top places. I’m sure Alicia won’t mind if he decides to race, we know she’s very supportive. If he does decide to go I guess he will have to set off soon - it’s a long flight from Tokyo to LA, and he would need to be there a couple of days before the race weekend.



Yeah, we'll know in a day or two if he's racing.  Wouldn't be surprising either way.  I remember him saying he'd only attend the first few but that 2nd place spot.... it would be awfully tempting to keep going!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I suppose it depends on whether he wants to stay in the running for one of the top places. I’m sure Alicia won’t mind if he decides to race, we know she’s very supportive. If he does decide to go I guess he will have to set off soon - it’s a long flight from Tokyo to LA, and he would need to be there a couple of days before the race weekend.


Think he need to be there Weds to take advantage of the practices from Thursday on.


----------



## LibbyRuth

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...d-lupita-nyongo-join-spy-thriller-355-1107335

With this many of his past co-stars working together (and co-stars he's been great with) this movie SCREAMS for Michael to take a role if there's anything in it that will fit him.  If for no other reason, I think he needs to get a role in it to prevent all of them from talking about him!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia having dinner with friends in Tokyo last night [emoji177]


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia having dinner with friends in Tokyo last night [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4055037


So cute!


----------



## mchris55

Hmmm, she doesn't have much of a wardrobe does she? Hmmm, and Vogue, hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Maybe some members are right about Alicia’s wardrobe.  I guess they must have to spend a lot of time with each other naked.....tough life for some I suppose


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Maybe some members are right about Alicia’s wardrobe.  I guess they must have to spend a lot of time with each other naked.....tough life for some I suppose


----------



## mchris55

What????


----------



## Lucky in Life

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia having dinner with friends in Tokyo last night [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4055037



He really does look so happy and content doesn’t he? Like he’s right where he wants to be in life.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Maybe some members are right about Alicia’s wardrobe.  I guess they must have to spend a lot of time with each other naked.....tough life for some I suppose



Haha, naughty Alicia not wearing a designer gown for a meal out with her husband and friends!!

I’m sure Michael couldn’t care less what Alicia wears as long as she’s presentable, and prefers to see her without clothes - as she does with him [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> He really does look so happy and content doesn’t he? Like he’s right where he wants to be in life.



He sure does - they both look very happy - newly wedded bliss [emoji177]


----------



## mchris55

Obviously, the new narrative. Sigh.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Also did I miss something? What’s wrong with what Alicia is wearing? 

I find bitterness and negativity to be such draining emotions.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucky in Life said:


> Also did I miss something? What’s wrong with what Alicia is wearing?
> 
> *I find bitterness and negativity to be such draining emotions*.


Not to mention pointless since A+M are blissfully unaware!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Not to mention pointless since A+M are blissfully unaware!


...and married..too each other...like in real life...


----------



## LibbyRuth

They're also blissfully unaware of some of the things said on social media about them, and yet in their fandoms that can be reacted to with bitterness and negativity.  Everyone has their things that set them off, and those that they let roll off their back. Those common bonds unite us ... or divide us ... or both.


----------



## NovemberWind

Lucky in Life said:


> Also did I miss something? What’s wrong with what Alicia is wearing?
> 
> I find bitterness and negativity to be such draining emotions.



And to be fair, Michael is not dressed very elegant in here, I think the fact people start to discuss how Alicia  is dressed is a way to look for something negative just because they cant stand to see her next to Michael looking so 
smiling and happy


----------



## mchris55

Ummm, no.
I believe we have already gone down that conspiracy theory lane, and it was debunked.


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> And to be fair, Michael is not dressed very elegant in here, I think the fact people start to discuss how Alicia  is dressed is a way to look for something negative just because they cant stand to see her next to Michael looking so
> smiling and happy



Yep, can’t stand to see them both together and happy so snark about Alicia’s clothes... bit sad eh?

There’s nothing wrong with the way either of them are dressed - appropriately smart casual - like most other married couples out for dinner.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Who / where have people been talking about not being able to stand seeing them together?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Why do people have to always pick a fight? There are more important things happening in the world. If people only put that much energy into negative things happening everyday. This couple avoids social media, and I am glad for it. If it were me, I would hate to go online and read the things that are said about Michael and Alicia; they are very hurtful and petty. I come here to find out news about Michael, his new projects, or his hobbies, see recent photos. It's a great place to get it all in one spot. If you are unhappy with something it is easy to just ignore it. No need to spread hate about someone you don't even know.


----------



## Just Askin

I’m still not sure we won’t see Michael at the track in the next few days. He’s sitting in 2nd place and whilst there is a fair gap between him and first...I’d be there mate! He could place in every round this season.  Mean not a bad prospect, nip over to America for a few days then back to Japan for the next month or so whilst Alicia is filming. Again ..tough life


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I’m still not sure we won’t see Michael at the track in the next few days. He’s sitting in 2nd place and whilst there is a fair gap between him and first...I’d be there mate! He could place in every round this season.  Mean not a bad prospect, nip over to America for a few days then back to Japan for the next month or so whilst Alicia is filming. Again ..tough life



Best of all worlds! Plus we get the bonus of seeing new pics [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Best of all worlds! Plus we get the bonus of seeing new pics [emoji3]


Did I mention how much I like his new racewear   New pics would be a nice bonus


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Did I mention how much I like his new racewear   New pics would be a nice bonus



You might have mentioned it once or twice... lol


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> Who / where have people been talking about not being able to stand seeing them together?


I have never said it, and yet, I have been accused of this on this board more than once. 
Is telling the truth a crime?


----------



## mchris55

Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hackensack

I saw this tweet:
"Fairly certain I just ate breakfast next to Michael Fassbender at the Canucks Bar & Grill in the Vancouver airport. He ordered the same thing as me (Traditional Two Eggs Breakfast) but added a third egg. Powerful."  
(Sorry, I copied and pasted because I don't know how to block out his name, but easily findable.)

Vancouver would be a stop to get to the racetrack in California.  And the Canucks Bar and Grill at the Vancouver airport does indeed exist.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I saw this tweet:
> "Fairly certain I just ate breakfast next to Michael Fassbender at the Canucks Bar & Grill in the Vancouver airport. He ordered the same thing as me (Traditional Two Eggs Breakfast) but added a third egg. Powerful."
> (Sorry, I copied and pasted because I don't know how to block out his name, but easily findable.)
> 
> Vancouver would be a stop to get to the racetrack in California.  And the Canucks Bar and Grill at the Vancouver airport does indeed exist.


Eggs for breakfast...yeah that’s him  .  Pull two podium spots off then back to Tokyo for breakfast Tuesday morning...I’m officially jealous


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I saw this tweet:
> "Fairly certain I just ate breakfast next to Michael Fassbender at the Canucks Bar & Grill in the Vancouver airport. He ordered the same thing as me (Traditional Two Eggs Breakfast) but added a third egg. Powerful."
> (Sorry, I copied and pasted because I don't know how to block out his name, but easily findable.)
> 
> Vancouver would be a stop to get to the racetrack in California.  And the Canucks Bar and Grill at the Vancouver airport does indeed exist.



Looks like he’s headed to the racetrack, albeit a less direct method than going via LAX. Must feel weird for him to arrive there earlier than he left Tokyo due Tokyo being 16 hours ahead of California!


----------



## Just Askin

Lucyloo22 said:


> Why do people have to always pick a fight? There are more important things happening in the world. If people only put that much energy into negative things happening everyday. This couple avoids social media, and I am glad for it. If it were me, I would hate to go online and read the things that are said about Michael and Alicia; they are very hurtful and petty. I come here to find out news about Michael, his new projects, or his hobbies, see recent photos. It's a great place to get it all in one spot. If you are unhappy with something it is easy to just ignore it. No need to spread hate about someone you don't even know.


It happens every time something nice is posted. Don’t let people’s negativity ruin your enjoyment. I’m sure you’ve noticed the pattern. Utilise the ignore button and let them chat amongst themselves.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Earlier this week when I suggested that being in Tokyo on Sunday would not prevent Micheal from racing this weekend. If in fact he  was in the Vancouver airport, it reminds me of some of the talk a few days ago suggesting that he was so in love with his wife and hates to be away from her that he'd skip racing to stay with her.  What happens to that line of thinking now?  I mean, I don't think there's anything wrong with a couple being apart for a few days.  But there certainly was a lot of sentiment that he would not do such a thing because the draw to Alicia was just too strong


----------



## NovemberWind

mchris55 said:


> I have never said it, and yet, I have been accused of this on this board more than once.
> Is telling the truth a crime?




it's your opinion, not the truth.


----------



## LibbyRuth

NovemberWind said:


> it's your opinion, not the truth.



What is an opinion?  I'd think that whether or not a person had ever stated something on this board could be qualified as a fact. After all, we can all go back to look at the posts to see that something is or isn't there.  Surely it's not my opinion that when I hit post  reply this will be posted, is it?


----------



## Just Askin

*Now all this car needs is a Michael...and possibly the wheels to be attached...wheels are always a must ...*
*

*


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Maybe some members are right about Alicia’s wardrobe.  I guess they must have to spend a lot of time with each other naked.....tough life for some I suppose



I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Allie28

Lucky in Life said:


> He really does look so happy and content doesn’t he? Like he’s right where he wants to be in life.



Yes.  As a fan, it's exactly what I'd want for him.


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...d-lupita-nyongo-join-spy-thriller-355-1107335
> 
> With this many of his past co-stars working together (and co-stars he's been great with) this movie SCREAMS for Michael to take a role if there's anything in it that will fit him.  If for no other reason, I think he needs to get a role in it to prevent all of them from talking about him!


Kinberg is an unproven director but I guess it's encouragIng for Dark Phoenix because obviously Chastain had a good experience on set.



LibbyRuth said:


> What is an opinion?  I'd think that whether or not a person had ever stated something on this board could be qualified as a fact. After all, we can all go back to look at the posts to see that something is or isn't there.  Surely it's not my opinion that when I hit post  reply this will be posted, is it?


When we state something on this board
we take responsability for what we write because it's our personal point of view,it's how we're interpreting something.
And we're also taking into account that others may respond if they disagree or if they think these interpretations are based on things that are not true.



pearlyqueen said:


> Haha, naughty Alicia not wearing a designer gown for a meal out with her husband and friends!!
> 
> I’m sure Michael couldn’t care less what Alicia wears as long as she’s presentable, and prefers to see her without clothes - as she does with him


I think she looks perfectly presentable. But I've always said  that I like her casual style,that (imo) represents her better than some of her red carpet looks.



Lucky in Life said:


> He really does look so happy and content doesn’t he? Like he’s right where he wants to be in life.


I agree. And it’s nice they were catching up with friends.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> When we state something on this board
> we take responsability for what we write because it's our personal point of view,it's how we're interpreting something.
> And we're also taking into account that others may respond if they disagree or if they think these interpretations are based on things that are not true.



I understand how it works, but i think that your response is losing sight of why facts and opinions were being discussed.  The claim is made repeatedly that if someone says something negative about Alicia (in this case a comment that one person didn't like her sweater) that it's because people can't stand to see that Michael is in love with her and married to her. It was asked where that conclusion is drawn from - really there'd be no reason to guess the motivation since mchris is here and could likely answer to the motivation behind the comment if asked. Instead of dealing with the point at hand - where exactly the idea that any not glowing opinion of Alicia is rooted in jealousy comes from - we talk in circles about opinions and facts.

I think the most impressive opinions worth taking seriously are rooted in some level of fact. Making up a story about seething jealousy does not appear to be rooted in fact - which may be why the question is sidestepped so many times.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Yes.  As a fan, it's exactly what I'd want for him.



I think that’s the same for the majority of us. Lovely to see Michael so happy and content. Married life clearly brings him joy [emoji177]


----------



## Lucky in Life

LibbyRuth said:


> Earlier this week when I suggested that being in Tokyo on Sunday would not prevent Micheal from racing this weekend. If in fact he  was in the Vancouver airport, it reminds me of some of the talk a few days ago suggesting that he was so in love with his wife and hates to be away from her that he'd skip racing to stay with her.  What happens to that line of thinking now?  I mean, I don't think there's anything wrong with a couple being apart for a few days.  But there certainly was a lot of sentiment that he would not do such a thing because the draw to Alicia was just too strong



Eh? If I recall correctly not one person said that he wouldn’t go ‘cause he can’t be away from Alicia. All I remember (and I’ll go back to check later after work to be sure my memory isn’t failing me) is people speculating about when he’d have to get to California and how tempting it must be for him considering his 2nd place standing. A couple of people also mentioned about an interview where Michael had inferred he wouldn’t participate in every race. I don’t think anyone said he’s so in love he can’t tear himself away from his wife. 



LibbyRuth said:


> I understand how it works, but i think that your response is losing sight of why facts and opinions were being discussed.  The claim is made repeatedly that if someone says something negative about Alicia (in this case a comment that one person didn't like her sweater) that it's because people can't stand to see that Michael is in love with her and married to her. It was asked where that conclusion is drawn from - really there'd be no reason to guess the motivation since mchris is here and could likely answer to the motivation behind the comment if asked. Instead of dealing with the point at hand - where exactly the idea that any not glowing opinion of Alicia is rooted in jealousy comes from - we talk in circles about opinions and facts.
> 
> I think the most impressive opinions worth taking seriously are rooted in some level of fact. Making up a story about seething jealousy does not appear to be rooted in fact - which may be why the question is sidestepped so many times.



The point is certain people only pop up to say something negative about Alicia. They barely even mention Michael. So, yes the conclusion drawn by others is that there is an issue with Alicia; it’s called reading between the lines.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Yep, just had a quick look as am ready a few minutes early and not one person said what you claimed. All people said was about him previously saying he would only be doing a few races, JA said we might not see him back racing until July or August, said Tokyo offered his wife and surfing and that’s it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> Eh? If I recall correctly not one person said that he wouldn’t go ‘cause he can’t be away from Alicia. All I remember (and I’ll go back to check later after work to be sure my memory isn’t failing me) is people speculating about when he’d have to get to California and how tempting it must be for him considering his 2nd place standing. A couple of people also mentioned about an interview where Michael had inferred he wouldn’t participate in every race. I don’t think anyone said he’s so in love he can’t tear himself away from his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is certain people only pop up to say something negative about Alicia. They barely even mention Michael. So, yes the conclusion drawn by others is that there is an issue with Alicia; it’s called reading between the lines.



Thanks for taking the trouble to check; it’s irritating when inaccuracies are promoted and/or words accidentally or deliberately misconstrued.

IA entirely with your observations about certain people only popping up to snark about Alicia - nearly always happens when there’s a new pic of her and Michael and especially when Michael is somewhere in the world just to be with her. A good many of us are adept at reading between the lines - we’ve had enough practice over the past 3 years!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> Eh? If I recall correctly not one person said that he wouldn’t go ‘cause he can’t be away from Alicia. All I remember (and I’ll go back to check later after work to be sure my memory isn’t failing me) is people speculating about when he’d have to get to California and how tempting it must be for him considering his 2nd place standing. A couple of people also mentioned about an interview where Michael had inferred he wouldn’t participate in every race. I don’t think anyone said he’s so in love he can’t tear himself away from his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is certain people only pop up to say something negative about Alicia. They barely even mention Michael. So, yes the conclusion drawn by others is that there is an issue with Alicia; it’s called reading between the lines.



Post 31026 suggests that he'd rather be in Tokyo with his wife than racing. I can read between the lines.   No, that's not even reading between the lines ... that's stating a desire that he'd choose time with his wife over racing ... only he didn't.

With regards to the negative comments about Alicia - I will not deny it happens, but I don't think there is any merit in the conclusion drawn that the only possible reason for it could be seething jealousy over Alicia.  There are many sane fans out there who can find an actor hot and fully understand that they will never date him, therefore don't find his real life love life to be threatening or anything to be jealous of. There are also people who see an actress and conclude they don't like her for a host of reasons. So why not simply ask mchris where the dislike for Alicia comes from?  Why fill in the blanks without getting a answer straight from the horses mouth?  I could see it as a tactic to try to boost Alicia up -- she's so widely admired that the ONLY negative comments come from people who are dying to be in her shoes. But given the number of times that mchris has stated there's no jealousy towards her, why keep insisting the conclusion must be true, and not only that - getting angry about it?


----------



## Just Askin

I was gonna...and then thought  nah mate, I can’t be bothered!


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> What is an opinion?  I'd think that whether or not a person had ever stated something on this board could be qualified as a fact. After all, we can all go back to look at the posts to see that something is or isn't there.  Surely it's not my opinion that when I hit post  reply this will be posted, is it?


Over and over and over AGAIN.


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> Post 31026 suggests that he'd rather be in Tokyo with his wife than racing. I can read between the lines.   No, that's not even reading between the lines ... that's stating a desire that he'd choose time with his wife over racing ... only he didn't.
> 
> With regards to the negative comments about Alicia - I will not deny it happens, but I don't think there is any merit in the conclusion drawn that the only possible reason for it could be seething jealousy over Alicia.  There are many sane fans out there who can find an actor hot and fully understand that they will never date him, therefore don't find his real life love life to be threatening or anything to be jealous of. There are also people who see an actress and conclude they don't like her for a host of reasons. So why not simply ask mchris where the dislike for Alicia comes from?  Why fill in the blanks without getting a answer straight from the horses mouth?  I could see it as a tactic to try to boost Alicia up -- she's so widely admired that the ONLY negative comments come from people who are dying to be in her shoes. But given the number of times that mchris has stated there's no jealousy towards her, why keep insisting the conclusion must be true, and not only that - getting angry about it?


Over and over and over AGAIN.


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> Post 31026 suggests that he'd rather be in Tokyo with his wife than racing. I can read between the lines.   No, that's not even reading between the lines ... that's stating a desire that he'd choose time with his wife over racing ... only he didn't.
> 
> With regards to the negative comments about Alicia - I will not deny it happens, but I don't think there is any merit in the conclusion drawn that the only possible reason for it could be seething jealousy over Alicia.  There are many sane fans out there who can find an actor hot and fully understand that they will never date him, therefore don't find his real life love life to be threatening or anything to be jealous of. There are also people who see an actress and conclude they don't like her for a host of reasons. So why not simply ask mchris where the dislike for Alicia comes from?  Why fill in the blanks without getting a answer straight from the horses mouth?  I could see it as a tactic to try to boost Alicia up -- she's so widely admired that the ONLY negative comments come from people who are dying to be in her shoes. But given the number of times that mchris has stated there's no jealousy towards her, why keep insisting the conclusion must be true, and not only that - getting angry about it?


I have been asked, my answers were not compatible with the assigned narrative, therefore...


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


> He did. The only reason I’d imagine a change to that is because of such a good first couple of races. He’s sitting in 2nd place. Looks doubtful  now though. Hey Tokyo offers him his gorgeous wife So no loss there. There is also good surf but I’m not sure this is the best time of year for that.



This post? Nope, think you’re reading subtext that just isn’t here. Apologies JA for speaking for you here, but my interpretation of what’s meant is; looks doubtful he’ll go because of the traveling time/distance, nothing in that says “can’t bear to be away from his wife”. The “Tokyo offers him his wife” means it’s not like he’s stuck alone, doing nothing, moping about if he decided not to go. Surfing is also mentioned, so I’d say you’re reading something into this that wasn’t meant, simply to fit your own narrative.



LibbyRuth said:


> Post 31026 suggests that he'd rather be in Tokyo with his wife than racing. I can read between the lines.   No, that's not even reading between the lines ... that's stating a desire that he'd choose time with his wife over racing ... only he didn't.
> 
> With regards to the negative comments about Alicia - I will not deny it happens, but I don't think there is any merit in the conclusion drawn that the only possible reason for it could be seething jealousy over Alicia.  There are many sane fans out there who can find an actor hot and fully understand that they will never date him, therefore don't find his real life love life to be threatening or anything to be jealous of. There are also people who see an actress and conclude they don't like her for a host of reasons. So why not simply ask mchris where the dislike for Alicia comes from?  Why fill in the blanks without getting a answer straight from the horses mouth?  I could see it as a tactic to try to boost Alicia up -- she's so widely admired that the ONLY negative comments come from people who are dying to be in her shoes. But given the number of times that mchris has stated there's no jealousy towards her, why keep insisting the conclusion must be true, and not only that - getting angry about it?



 I believe that question has been asked and an answer refused. 

No one is saying that anyone is seething with jealousy, all that’s been said is we don’t understand why the only time certain people pop up is to cast scorn on Alicia. There’s clearly an issue there. 

Oh and for the record, I’ve never once on this forum stated my opinion of Alicia.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


> I was gonna...and then thought  nah mate, I can’t be bothered!


 
I’m thinking you’re onto something there! I can’t seem to resist though...


----------



## mchris55

Ummmmm, no.


----------



## Hackensack

(Deleted the post.)


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> This post? Nope, think you’re reading subtext that just isn’t here. Apologies JA for speaking for you here, but my interpretation of what’s meant is; looks doubtful he’ll go because of the traveling time/distance, nothing in that says “can’t bear to be away from his wife”. The “Tokyo offers him his wife” means it’s not like he’s stuck alone, doing nothing, moping about if he decided not to go. Surfing is also mentioned, so I’d say you’re reading something into this that wasn’t meant, simply to fit your own narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that question has been asked and an answer refused.
> 
> No one is saying that anyone is seething with jealousy, all that’s been said is we don’t understand why the only time certain people pop up is to cast scorn on Alicia. There’s clearly an issue there.
> 
> Oh and for the record, I’ve never once on this forum stated my opinion of Alicia.


See the posts above - mchris confirmed that the question has been asked, answered, and when the answer didn't fit t he narrative it was ignored. All I'm saying here is apply the rules evenly.  Either we all read subtext into things and make assumptions, or none of us should. I just don't think there's a magical power for reading between the lines that is bestowed upon Alicia Vikander fans, but no one else.  No big deal really - but it's a bit hypocritical to lament the negativity of some posts when the posts lamenting it are spreading their own negativity towards people who don't consider pouty actresses who do period pieces about morose characters to be their thing.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> I’m thinking you’re onto something there! I can’t seem to resist though...



I’d highly recommend the Ignore button  - like a breath of fresh air. No point in wasting energy on nonsense!


----------



## LibbyRuth

What happens with the ignore button though?  Does it hide the posts all together?  It always seems weird to me that people who talk about the ignore button always seem to know the content of and talk about posts that they say are on ignore. Is it really ignoring if you have to read the posts anyway?


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> This post? Nope, think you’re reading subtext that just isn’t here. Apologies JA for speaking for you here, but my interpretation of what’s meant is; looks doubtful he’ll go because of the traveling time/distance, nothing in that says “can’t bear to be away from his wife”. The “Tokyo offers him his wife” means it’s not like he’s stuck alone, doing nothing, moping about if he decided not to go. Surfing is also mentioned, so I’d say you’re reading something into this that wasn’t meant, simply to fit your own narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that question has been asked and an answer refused.
> 
> No one is saying that anyone is seething with jealousy, all that’s been said is we don’t understand why the only time certain people pop up is to cast scorn on Alicia. There’s clearly an issue there.
> 
> Oh and for the record, I’ve never once on this forum stated my opinion of Alicia.


I couldn’t have said it better myself. ThankYou.


----------



## Lucky in Life

LibbyRuth said:


> See the posts above - mchris confirmed that the question has been asked, answered, and when the answer didn't fit t he narrative it was ignored. All I'm saying here is apply the rules evenly.  Either we all read subtext into things and make assumptions, or none of us should. I just don't think there's a magical power for reading between the lines that is bestowed upon Alicia Vikander fans, but no one else.  No big deal really - but it's a bit hypocritical to lament the negativity of some posts when the posts lamenting it are spreading their own negativity towards people who don't consider pouty actresses who do period pieces about morose characters to be their thing.



I can honestly say I’ve not seen a reply which explains anything, just refusals to explain herself and accusations of people putting words in her mouth without actually saying anything that answers any questions posed.

Subtext can only be read if it’s there. And once again I’ve never, not once, stated my opinion of Alicia; you’ve decided I’m a fan because it fits your argument.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> I can honestly say I’ve not seen a reply which explains anything, just refusals to explain herself and accusations of people putting words in her mouth without actually saying anything that answers any questions posed.
> 
> Subtext can only be read if it’s there. And once again I’ve never, not once, stated my opinion of Alicia; you’ve decided I’m a fan because it fits your argument.



OR, when I referenced Alicia fans that hold an opinion, I was referring to people who have stated repeatedly that they are devoted fans of Alicia, and wasn't lumping you in there because I don't know what your opinion is.


----------



## mchris55

LibbyRuth said:


> See the posts above - mchris confirmed that the question has been asked, answered, and when the answer didn't fit t he narrative it was ignored. All I'm saying here is apply the rules evenly.  Either we all read subtext into things and make assumptions, or none of us should. I just don't think there's a magical power for reading between the lines that is bestowed upon Alicia Vikander fans, but no one else.  No big deal really - but it's a bit hypocritical to lament the negativity of some posts when the posts lamenting it are spreading their own negativity towards people who don't consider pouty actresses who do period pieces about morose characters to be their thing.


YES.


----------



## Just Askin

*Open practice today.*
*

*
*Pic: TMHILL_PHOTOG*


----------



## mchris55

Ummm...


----------



## Just Askin

*For anyone interested Michael just raced 3rd practice run of the day. Looked really good and kept his position, came in 3rd - 1st in class. Hope this is a good indication for the weekend.*

*

*


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> See the posts above - mchris confirmed that the question has been asked, answered, and when the answer didn't fit t he narrative it was ignored. All I'm saying here is apply the rules evenly.  Either we all read subtext into things and make assumptions, or none of us should. I just don't think there's a magical power for reading between the lines that is bestowed upon Alicia Vikander fans, but no one else.  No big deal really - but it's a bit hypocritical to lament the negativity of some posts when the posts lamenting it are spreading their own negativity* towards people who don't consider pouty actresses who do period pieces about morose characters to be their thing*.


It'd be nice if pouty actresses' acting style and clothes were the problem. I've definitely read _worse_ things_._
Let's not pretend that "fans" overreact because someone doesn't like a sweater.. The point is a certain kind of attitude that obviously influences how people read some posts. It's what I'm talking about when I say that we take responsability for what we write.
In the past three years  I've read an incredible amount of vicious and  gratuitous insinuations (here and elsewhere) that are not true or acceptable. Talking specifically about this thread,sometimes I've even replied offering reasonable arguments rooted in facts. But evidently we have all posted something  that has been ignored.
Let's move on..


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Morgane

BTS Jane Eyre


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> It'd be nice if pouty actresses' acting style and clothes were the problem. I've definitely read _worse_ things_._
> Let's not pretend that "fans" overreact because someone doesn't like a sweater.. The point is a certain kind of attitude that obviously influences how people read some posts. It's what I'm talking about when I say that we take responsability for what we write.
> In the past three years  I've read an incredible amount of vicious and  gratuitous insinuations (here and elsewhere) that are not true or acceptable. Talking specifically about this thread,sometimes I've even replied offering reasonable arguments rooted in facts. But evidently we have all posted something  that has been ignored.
> Let's move on..


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> It'd be nice if pouty actresses' acting style and clothes were the problem. I've definitely read _worse_ things_._
> Let's not pretend that "fans" overreact because someone doesn't like a sweater.. The point is a certain kind of attitude that obviously influences how people read some posts. It's what I'm talking about when I say that we take responsability for what we write.
> In the past three years  I've read an incredible amount of vicious and  gratuitous insinuations (here and elsewhere) that are not true or acceptable. Talking specifically about this thread,sometimes I've even replied offering reasonable arguments rooted in facts. But evidently we have all posted something  that has been ignored.
> Let's move on..



There are unfortunately nasty and vicious things said about just about every actress in Hollywood who has enjoyed any level of success. It’s the nature of the business. All of those women have not slept with Michael. Sometimes people just state things about famous people. The motivation is not always seething jealousy over the men they are with. People don’t say it - it’s assumed. Assumptions can be wrong, and in this case they are. No matter how many times that’s repeated, the false assumption keeps going and going.


----------



## Morgane

I agree that jealousy isn't necessarily the reason,but this doesn't make some of the things I've read here more acceptable.


----------



## Just Askin

Note the shirt


----------



## mchris55

Why do I have to keep repeating myself?


----------



## Just Askin

A question we’d all like to know the answer to


----------



## mchris55

mchris55 said:


> Why do I have to keep repeating myself?


Seriously.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mchris55

Bullies.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> It'd be nice if pouty actresses' acting style and clothes were the problem. I've definitely read _worse_ things_._
> Let's not pretend that "fans" overreact because someone doesn't like a sweater.. The point is a certain kind of attitude that obviously influences how people read some posts. It's what I'm talking about when I say that we take responsability for what we write.
> In the past three years  I've read an incredible amount of vicious and  gratuitous insinuations (here and elsewhere) that are not true or acceptable. Talking specifically about this thread,sometimes I've even replied offering reasonable arguments rooted in facts. But evidently we have all posted something  that has been ignored.
> Let's move on..




You, and others, have spent years offering reasonable arguments based on facts. Unfortunately there are still a few people who’s motivation seems to be negative and who choose to snark on Alicia. I doubt anyone’s that interested if they are jealous of Alicia or not. One thing I do feel strongly is that 95% of the people who have such negative opinions on Alicia and who post to that effect are or were fans of Michael. It’s the one common denominator. I doubt this upcoming European actress would even be on the radar for most of them to form such strong opinions or dislike if she wasn’t Michael’s girlfriend and now wife.

 At first, back in early 2015, there were no strong opinions or negativity written about her. That all changed around the time of Cannes in May 2015 when it became clear she wasn’t a casual girlfriend and Michael was serious about her. Suddenly she started to have nasty vicious and often untruthful stuff written about her. In May 2015 a well established blog devoted to Michael suddenly closed down - or whatever the tumblr equivalent is! It seems likely they recognised that Alicia was by now Michael’s partner which interfered with them wanting to run a fan blog to him, but at least they didn’t resort to the viciousness manifest elsewhere. Fortunately many of those who used to trash Alicia here have fizzled away - the difference in this board now compared to 2015 is very noticeable. 

I think there is a belief in some quarters that longstanding members here are primarily fans of Alicia or that we insist Michael’s fans have to like her which is just not true. It’s fair to say that many of us do like her and are delighted that she’s brought such happiness to Michael. But obviously she’s not going to be liked by everyone, and that in itself isn’t a problem. What is unpleasant are the spiteful comments and insinuations made about Alicia and which sometimes extend to Michael too. Yes, everyone has the “right” to do this, but many of us find it unsavoury and reserve the right to challenge when necessary. 

Anyway, thankfully this forum now only has the occasional fly in the ointment and is mainly a positive enjoyable place these days. [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *For anyone interested Michael just raced 3rd practice run of the day. Looked really good and kept his position, came in 3rd - 1st in class. Hope this is a good indication for the weekend.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4056557
> *



Glad to see he’s doing well [emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

Oh grow up. You can’t throw stones at everyone and then cry about being attacked if the odd one bounces back and catches you.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Glad to see he’s doing well [emoji3]


He really did do well yesterday. You can watch the timings and follow a little grid thing and he really held his own.
I’ll post this again for anyone wanting to follow it.
http://livetiming.alkamelsystems.com/fcna/
The weekends schedule :



This is more in depth, lap times for each race etc
http://ferrarichallenge.alkamelsystems.com/


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> You, and others, have spent years offering reasonable arguments based on facts. Unfortunately there are still a few people who’s motivation seems to be negative and who choose to snark on Alicia. I doubt anyone’s that interested if they are jealous of Alicia or not. One thing I do feel strongly is that 95% of the people who have such negative opinions on Alicia and who post to that effect are or were fans of Michael. It’s the one common denominator. I doubt this upcoming European actress would even be on the radar for most of them to form such strong opinions or dislike if she wasn’t Michael’s girlfriend and now wife.
> 
> At first, back in early 2015, there were no strong opinions or negativity written about her. That all changed around the time of Cannes in May 2015 when it became clear she wasn’t a casual girlfriend and Michael was serious about her. Suddenly she started to have nasty vicious and often untruthful stuff written about her. In May 2015 a well established blog devoted to Michael suddenly closed down - or whatever the tumblr equivalent is! It seems likely they recognised that Alicia was by now Michael’s partner which interfered with them wanting to run a fan blog to him, but at least they didn’t resort to the viciousness manifest elsewhere. Fortunately many of those who used to trash Alicia here have fizzled away - the difference in this board now compared to 2015 is very noticeable.
> 
> I think there is a belief in some quarters that longstanding members here are primarily fans of Alicia or that we insist Michael’s fans have to like her which is just not true. It’s fair to say that many of us do like her and are delighted that she’s brought such happiness to Michael. But obviously she’s not going to be liked by everyone, and that in itself isn’t a problem. What is unpleasant are the spiteful comments and insinuations made about Alicia and which sometimes extend to Michael too. Yes, everyone has the “right” to do this, but many of us find it unsavoury and reserve the right to challenge when necessary.
> 
> Anyway, thankfully this forum now only has the occasional fly in the ointment and is mainly a positive enjoyable place these days. [emoji3]


Isn't it possible that the reason there was an upswing in negative comments about her beginning in 2015 is that she started becoming more well known to a wider spread audience in 2015?  The more well known a celebrity is, the more comment made about that person, negative or positive. Ex Machina was released in 2014, but released in the US in 2015.  That movie really put her on the map with many film audiences.  She followed that up with Man From UNCLE, and Danish Girl - two more movies that raised her profile one because it was a draw to larger audiences and the other because she won an Oscar. 
I don't mean this as disrespect to Alicia, but I think people didn't make negative comments about her before 2015 because they had no idea who she was, and people generally don't comment on actors they've never heard of.  As the world took notice, people formed opinions - some negative and some positive.  I think it's quite logical that in Michael Fassbender forums, the people commenting were also Michael fans ... not a lot of reason to follow his social media otherwise. But negative comments about Alicia are not limited to Michael fans.  There were some very negative things said by gamers in gamer forums surrounding Tomb Raider by people who have no attraction to Michael.
Perhaps someday Malcolm Gladwell can write a book about this, but I think it's far more logical to think the upswing in negative comments came because she got more famous ... not because of her love life.


----------



## mchris55

Um, no.
No, no, NO!!!


----------



## mchris55

The cognoscenti can't deal. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> You know who else is exhausted?  Our mods and admins.  This thread is completely childish.  You guys are fighting and being rude to strangers about another stranger. . . a celeb.  Get it together folks.
> If people keep reporting and blowing up our email boxes a few things will happen, one will be us temporarily banning some and permanently banning those who've been warned before.
> Please consider taking a break,  for real. . .  it ain't that serious.





Swanky said:


> Feeling a need to remind.  I'd also like to remind you not to attempt to moderate your peers, don't tell members what they should or shouldn't post here.  If it's OT keep scrolling.  If it's TRULY offensive report it and then keep scrolling.





Swanky said:


> This thread is officially on time out.
> 
> Pull yourselves together and when we re-open it, it will need to remain ON TOPIC and about MF and not our members.



Good grief what is up in here??
Put people that often you on the IGNORE USER list please or take your issue to PM!   Stop the drama, it's so silly.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Note the shirt




Hey JA... I noticed a lot of the racers are liking your posts and some are even following you now.  Pretty cool!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> Hey JA... I noticed a lot of the racers are liking your posts and some are even following you now.  Pretty cool!!



Woohoo JA! Michael’s racing colleagues following you and liking your posts! [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji3]


----------



## Just Askin

Allie28 said:


> Hey JA... I noticed a lot of the racers are liking your posts and some are even following you now.  Pretty cool!!


I know. Makes it awkward talking about Michaels abbs and stuff  .



These are the top 3 in Coppa Shell right now and Angie Mead King took a first at the final last year. Pretty cool.


----------



## Just Askin

Src:weathertech


----------



## pearlyqueen

Saw this pic on IG of Michael at TLBO press at the Venice Film Festival in 2016. Gives us Michael’s view of the throng!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Saw this pic on IG of Michael at TLBO press at the Venice Film Festival in 2016. Gives us Michael’s view of the throng!
> 
> View attachment 4057397



Scary and crazy isn’t it?! Can you imagine facing that


----------



## Lucky in Life

I love his hair that length.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Scary and crazy isn’t it?! Can you imagine facing that



I’d rather not! All those people and cameras focussed on him - must be daunting when it’s for work like here; not surprising he doesn’t welcome them when he’s off duty.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> I love his hair that length.



Me too!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Saw this pic on IG of Michael at TLBO press at the Venice Film Festival in 2016. Gives us Michael’s view of the throng!
> 
> View attachment 4057397




Wow. Talk about grace under pressure.  I'd never want to be famous. Don't get me wrong, the money and perks would be nice, but everything that comes with it?  Nah, no thanks.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Src: richowens406 instagram


----------



## mchris55

I really want to see how far down the rabbit hole he goes.


----------



## eserei27

redacted


----------



## eserei27

Source: Facebook, Ken Chan


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I know there are a lot of Londoners on this forum, and I learned today from my president (it hurts me every time I have to type that) that knife violence is turning your hospitals into war zones. Sorry to hear that. Feel free to come to the US for safety from knives. You get a handgun on entrance. I’m sure you’ll feel lots safer!


Best reply so far


A young man I knew since he was 3 was senselessly stabbed and killed 2 weeks ago, down the road from me. There is an issue and we must find a solution.  For some reason, however, Donnie is not on the list of consultants we’ll be talking to for ideas.


----------



## eserei27

Exactly. I’m not sure what *****’s point is exactly. It seems to me exchanging knives for guns would make a bad problem worse, not better.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Exactly. I’m not sure what *****’s point is exactly. It seems to me exchanging knives for guns would make a bad problem worse, not better.


Hey you knew he was gonna chat s#@t  as soon as he said “I recently ‘read’...”. Lol as if anyone would believe he can actually read


----------



## Just Askin

*Today’s qualifier: 10th place and 6th in class.*


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

*5th place *


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> *5th place *



Awww, it's not too bad.  5th out of 23.  I know it's down from where he was but still not too shabby. Think of the poor soul who came in 23rd.


----------



## Allie28

Source:  Facebook, Mike Cesario


----------



## Just Askin

*So much yummy  *
*

*
*(Original vid Denny Bulcao nr FB)*


----------



## Allie28

Actor Michael Fassbender (Shame, Prometheus, X-Men: First Class, Steve Jobs), returns this season on a hot streak with one Coppa Shell win and three podium finishes from the first two events in Daytona and Austin.

http://www.montereyherald.com/sports/20180504/ferrari-challenge-kicks-off-season-at-laguna-seca


----------



## Luvbolide

Hi - I have a rather random question about MF's movie career and hope that someone here can help enlighten me.  Did anything ever come of the talks for MF to star in the movie Entering Hades?  I saw some stuff that is a couple of years old talking about him in connection with the project, but can't tell if anything moved forward or if things just fell apart.  Any knowledge?  I like his movies and wonder if there is anything for me to look forward to.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Hackensack

Luvbolide said:


> Hi - I have a rather random question about MF's movie career and hope that someone here can help enlighten me.  Did anything ever come of the talks for MF to star in the movie Entering Hades?  I saw some stuff that is a couple of years old talking about him in connection with the project, but can't tell if anything moved forward or if things just fell apart.  Any knowledge?  I like his movies and wonder if there is anything for me to look forward to.  Thanks for any info.



_Entering Hades_ was going to be produced by the relatively new Broad Green films, which shut down its production company last year because none of its films had done well; EH was one of those caught in the collapse.  What's happened since with it, I don't know.   There is a script, written by Alexander Dinelaris, but there doesn't seem to be any other movement on it that I've read.  Looks like the only film on the horizon will be X-Men Dark Phoenix early next year, unfortunately.


----------



## Luvbolide

Hackensack said:


> _Entering Hades_ was going to be produced by the relatively new Broad Green films, which shut down its production company last year because none of its films had done well; EH was one of those caught in the collapse.  What's happened since with it, I don't know.   There is a script, written by Alexander Dinelaris, but there doesn't seem to be any other movement on it that I've read.  Looks like the only film on the horizon will be X-Men Dark Phoenix early next year, unfortunately.




Thank you for the info, though I am sorry to hear it.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

*Michael finished the last race of the weekend 3rd *
*

*


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> *Michael finishe the last race of the weekend 3rd *
> *
> View attachment 4059508
> *


Podium finish!!!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Src:brunettefashionholder insta


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

—————————————————-


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> *Michael finished the last race of the weekend 3rd *
> *
> View attachment 4059508
> *


He's doing very well. At this point  I think he will try to complete the season.



Just Askin said:


> —————————————————-
> View attachment 4059658


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


>




umm, I see something in this picture that I bet Michael didn’t miss either... [emoji50]


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> umm, I see something in this picture that I bet Michael didn’t miss either... [emoji50]



Oh I see what you spotted.... how embarrassing for her! 
I’m sure if Michael spotted it he’s too much of a gentleman to have said anything.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

All these stops...must take him ages to walk from one place to the other, poor bloke


----------



## eserei27

Source: facebook, dereck velasquez


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

Source: Facebook, Fast Toys Club


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

Michael and DMC are getting a little unwanted attention with funding they got for Calm with Horses and the appearance that they may have gotten special treatment.  Whether or not they did anything wrong, it's not a good look for the humble regular guy persona.
http://www.thejournal.ie/calm-with-horses-wrap-fund-3992579-May2018/


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> Michael and DMC are getting a little unwanted attention with funding they got for Calm with Horses and the appearance that they may have gotten special treatment.  Whether or not they did anything wrong, it's not a good look for the humble regular guy persona.
> http://www.thejournal.ie/calm-with-horses-wrap-fund-3992579-May2018/


Yes, I saw that article, and it seems to be in contradiction with the article below.  _Calm with Horses_ is from a first book from a rising Irish author, is an Irish story, stars a couple of rising young Irish actors, will be filmed in Ireland, is casting in Ireland for small roles, already has support from the Irish Film Board . . . .
https://www.irishfilmboard.ie/news/...ick-rowlands-debut-feature-calm-with-horses-s
I'm sure Michael is accustomed to having his name used for clickbait!
I think it is great, though, that his company is trying to tell Irish stories and give a chance to new filmmakers like Rowland.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I'm not sure I see how one contradicts the other.  It's not a question of whether or not the film got funding from the WRAP fund (Both articles indicate it did) nor is it a question of whether or not they would have been eligible for applying for funding from WRAP.  Rather, its a question of why the publicly funded organization rewarded funds to one project before others had an opportunity to even apply.  It gives the appearance that preferential treatment was given.  Not every Irish project is going to be able to get funding, so the numerous ties to Ireland don't negate the questions.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> I'm not sure I see how one contradicts the other.  It's not a question of whether or not the film got funding from the WRAP fund (Both articles indicate it did) nor is it a question of whether or not they would have been eligible for applying for funding from WRAP.  Rather, its a question of why the publicly funded organization rewarded funds to one project before others had an opportunity to even apply.  It gives the appearance that preferential treatment was given.  Not every Irish project is going to be able to get funding, so the numerous ties to Ireland don't negate the questions.


The facts as reported in the first article are far from clear, though--there's one source that said they were "rebuffed," but who knows?  Sorry, off to work, so won't be answering for awhile.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


>



I think she was a little overexcited lol.  Bless.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

He’s just gorgeous


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

Luvbolide said:


> Did anything ever come of the talks for MF to star in the movie Entering Hades?.


As Hackensack mentioned, this film’s pre-production is complicated with the collapse of the studio.  And although I’d dearly love more films on the horizon for Michael, the subject matter of this one is bound to ignite a women-in-refrigerators-movie backlash, so this is one project that I am hoping doesn’t come to fruition.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> —————————————————-
> View attachment 4059658


Wow.


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks, everyone, for the amazing pics and info from the weenend’s races. Another podium finish - fantastic!  And Michael looks hot.


----------



## Just Askin

Src:wearhertechraceways



Src: AC Motorsports


----------



## Hackensack

Some additional news about Kung Fury:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...eiza-gonzalez-joins-kung-fury-feature-1109663


----------



## Lucyloo22

Hackensack said:


> Some additional news about Kung Fury:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/h...eiza-gonzalez-joins-kung-fury-feature-1109663


Cool! I liked her in baby driver


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


>



He looks HOT here.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He looks HOT here.


Doesn’t he. The Src says he has more so fingers crossed.


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> As Hackensack mentioned, this film’s pre-production is complicated with the collapse of the studio.  And although I’d dearly love more films on the horizon for Michael, the subject matter of this one is bound to ignite a women-in-refrigerators-movie backlash, so this is one project that I am hoping doesn’t come to fruition.



Good point.


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the amazing pics and info from the weenend’s races. Another podium finish - fantastic!  And Michael looks hot.



Just wanted to second this.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4061410
> 
> View attachment 4061413
> 
> Src:wearhertechraceways
> 
> View attachment 4061412
> 
> Src: AC Motorsports



DANG.  Just.... DANG!


----------



## LibbyRuth

His hair is really working with this length now that he's letting the top grow out a bit while keeping the sides short.  I do wonder though if his keeping his hair so short hints that he's not involved in the XMen reshoots.  His hair was much longer when he filmed last summer, and you'd think if he was a part of those he'd need to start growing it out.


----------



## NovemberWind

LibbyRuth said:


> His hair is really working with this length now that he's letting the top grow out a bit while keeping the sides short.  I do wonder though if his keeping his hair so short hints that he's not involved in the XMen reshoots.  His hair was much longer when he filmed last summer, and you'd think if he was a part of those he'd need to start growing it out.


I have cero hope for this movie, I dont know how big part Magneto would play in DP story, but then again Im not very optimistic about it, I dont know why


----------



## LibbyRuth

The guy who dries my hair when I get it colored is a HUGE X-Men fan.  He's one of those people who reads the comic books, can recite the history of the comics, etc.  We often talk XMen news when I see him because I'm a captive audience for him that can understand what he's saying but don't know enough to debate him.  He's VERY enthusiastic about this movie because the Phoenix story line is one of his favorites.  In his opinion, Magneto will likely not have a really big arc in this movie, but he said the info that is coming out about the possibilities of what would happen with him in this movie would perfectly set up a solo movie for Magneto.  That's what he thinks they are doing - and I of course am not knowledgeable enough of the universe to know if he's on to something or totally off base.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




In Davis, California - he must be spending a few days with his sister - probably headed there after the race on Sunday.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> In Davis, California - he must be spending a few days with his sister - probably headed there after the race on Sunday.


Have you got those Oscar pics with Michael and his sister with Alicia? Think they were Getty ones. Haven't seen them in ages.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Have you got those Oscar pics with Michael and his sister with Alicia? Think they were Getty ones. Haven't seen them in ages.



Yes - think these are the ones you mean?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Those pictures kind of contribute to the suggestions that there's not much of a bond between Michael's wife and sister.


----------



## NovemberWind

I've never seen those pictures before. I thought Michael was with his mom and dad that night but his sister was there too. I love how close he is with his entire family, that makes me love him even more. He is a family man for sure


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Yeah, I guess that’s why she’s there at the Oscar parties celebrating her win. The whole family also attended the breakfast at the Swedish consulate. 

I remember one of the vile tumblrs got into a pissing match with AVD because they didn’t understand embassies have consulate offices around the United States for their citizens. She heard breakfast at Swedish embassy and assumed Alicia went to Washington and Michael stayed in LA. 

Why would German-Irish Michael and his family have breakfast at the embassy of Sweden by himself I’ll never know, they didn’t make much sense back then and probably still don’t now.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes - think these are the ones you mean?
> 
> View attachment 4064527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064528


Yes. Thanks. Happy days .


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yeah, I guess that’s why she’s there at the Oscar parties celebrating her win. The whole family also attended the breakfast at the Swedish consulate.
> 
> I remember one of the vile tumblrs got into a pissing match with AVD because they didn’t understand embassies have consulate offices around the United States for their citizens. She heard breakfast at Swedish embassy and assumed Alicia went to Washington and Michael stayed in LA.
> 
> Why would German-Irish Michael and his family have breakfast at the embassy of Sweden by himself I’ll never know, they didn’t make much sense back then and probably still don’t now.


Why do I hear the theme tune from that old programme "The Twilght Zone" ?


----------



## readingnook

Hello, I've never seen these Getty photos either.  Thanks! 

@Caroline-Mathilda  What was the Swedish consulate breakfast all about?  Was it the day after the Oscars?  So you mean... Alicia's parents were there and so was Michael's whole family (at the breakfast)?  Sorry maybe I knew this at one point and have forgotten.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Hello, I've never seen these Getty photos either.  Thanks!
> 
> @Caroline-Mathilda  What was the Swedish consulate breakfast all about?  Was it the day after the Oscars?  So you mean... Alicia's parents were there and so was Michael's whole family (at the breakfast)?  Sorry maybe I knew this at one point and have forgotten.


Yes, that’s correct. The Swedes were very happy because she’s the second person from that country to have an Oscar. Ingrid Bergman was the first and you can see how long ago that was.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don't deny that there have been occasions where Michael's wife and sister have been in the same place.  Over nearly 4 years clearly there have been occasions.  But i don't see much warmth between them. Being in the same room does not confirm closeness - after all John McCain and Donald ***** have been in the same room.  But I've never seen pictures of the two where they look connected or close. In all the wedding pictures, I recall a picture that was a hug between Alicia and Michael's dad, but don't recall seeing anything similar between her and his sister. Couple that with the number of times that Michael has spent time with his sister when Alicia was not around, and I see a lot of hints that they are not very close - more like two women who are connected by both being important to Michael, but not sharing a bond between them.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yes, that’s correct. The Swedes were very happy because she’s the second person from that country to have an Oscar. Ingrid Bergman was the first and you can see how long ago that was.



So the breakfast was quickly organized then?  I mean short notice?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> So the breakfast was quickly organized then?  I mean short notice?


It’s probably not a heavy lift for the embassy to organize something for her and it might have been brunch. Almost everyone expected her to win anyway.


----------



## LibbyRuth

The number of Swedish actors who'd even been nominated for an Oscar is a small list, so it would make sense that they would have held the breakfast to honor her accomplishment as a nominee, and then her winning just added to the excitement.


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s probably not a heavy lift for the embassy to organize something for her and it might have been brunch. Almost everyone expected her to win anyway.


Got it thanks!  (I was thinking more of, god you can't even sleep in the day after.)


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Got it thanks!  (I was thinking more of, god you can't even sleep in the day after.)


HA! I bet she was too excited to care about sleep for a while.


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> I've never seen those pictures before. I thought Michael was with his mom and dad that night but his sister was there too. I love how close he is with his entire family, that makes me love him even more. He is a family man for sure



Yep Michael is definitely a family man and of course, as his wife, Alicia is a key part of his family. She is very close to her family too and it’s lovely to see both families are now a close unit. 

Although from almost the outset of their relationship they were welcomed into the respective family units. Back in December 2014 Michael rented a house in Byron Bay for a month and Alicia was there with him along with his parents, sister and nephews. In Spring 2015 Alicia took Michael to Sweden to meet her family and friends. I think it’s obvious they were very serious about each other from the beginning. 

Of course since then we know Alicia’s family have spent time with them in France, Alicia was proudly introduced to people in Killarney by Michael’s Mum, Michael got tickets for Alicia’s dad and stepmother at the Golden Globes, both families spent Christmas and New Year together with them in Costa Rica 2016 and these are just the ones we know about. Both families looked united and thrilled at their wedding - lovely to see!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Both families were at the wedding no doubt, but united?  The pictures I saw gave the appearance of being a fairly standard wedding where Michael's family was together, and Alicia's family was together. But I don't recall seeing many pictures at all of the two families really mixing and united. I don't think that's a knock on them at all - just a reflection of the way normal families are. What I observe is that for each of them are very close to their families,and respect those relationships in each other. But I don't see a lot to show that they are one united Fassbender-Vikander clan beyond the union of Michael and Alicia. Cordial and friendly sure, but not one huge close knit family.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yeah, I guess that’s why she’s there at the Oscar parties celebrating her win. The whole family also attended the breakfast at the Swedish consulate.
> 
> I remember one of the vile tumblrs got into a pissing match with AVD because they didn’t understand embassies have consulate offices around the United States for their citizens. She heard breakfast at Swedish embassy and assumed Alicia went to Washington and Michael stayed in LA.
> 
> Why would German-Irish Michael and his family have breakfast at the embassy of Sweden by himself I’ll never know, they didn’t make much sense back then and probably still don’t now.



Loool, typical of the vile tumblrs, they invent such nonsense. One of their favourites is Michael’s family having no time for Alicia based on.... nothing. Lol.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don't htink that's based on nothing.  I think that's based on how often Michael visits with his family and Alicia doesn't come along.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Loool, typical of the vile tumblrs, they invent such nonsense. One of their favourites is Michael’s family having no time for Alicia based on.... nothing. Lol.


I was more concerned about their lack of knowledge of the way emabassies work, and how they need to have consulates in a country as big as the US. I remember thinking at the time that these people would benefit from a broader education instead of spreading hate about Alicia through tumblr.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I was more concerned about their lack of knowledge of the way emabassies work, and how they need to have consulates in a country as big as the US. I remember thinking at the time that these people would benefit from a broader education instead of spreading hate about Alicia through tumblr.



The ignorance isn’t limited to the rubbish they write about Alicia then.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> The ignorance isn’t limited to the rubbish they write about Alicia then.


Unfortunately not.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I was more concerned about their lack of knowledge of the way emabassies work, and how they need to have consulates in a country as big as the US. I remember thinking at the time that these people would benefit from a broader education instead of spreading hate about Alicia through tumblr.


I don't know if I'd call that ignorance.  There are people who due to whatever circumstances simply don't have opportunities to travel the world.  If a person has never traveled outside his/her home country, he or she may not have a reason to know all the services an embassy or consulate offer and wold think the only purpose is to be an office for the Ambassador serving in relations with the government. One can down at that as ignorant, or be grateful for personal experiences that have broadened his/her own horizons in other ways.  After all, we're talking about people smart enough to recognize the appeal and talent of Michael, so they are clearly people who have wise insights and common bonds somewhere!


----------



## Just Askin

Dunloe Hotel and Gardens, Killarney with Mum and Dad


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Dunloe Hotel and Gardens, Killarney with Mum and Dad



Cute pic!


----------



## NovemberWind

I love Josef and Adele!!!  I bet they are an inspiration and the best example for their son and daughter when it comes to forming a family and having a long and solid marriage.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## baewatch

Awesome! He is in IRELAND


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Awesome! He is in IRELAND


But will he be up for being dragged to Mass this morning?


----------



## JaneWT

It’s so lovely seeing pics of Michael with his family.  

He may put in an appearance on the Calm with Horses set in Galway, if he’s in Ireland.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> It’s so lovely seeing pics of Michael with his family.
> 
> He may put in an appearance on the Calm with Horses set in Galway, if he’s in Ireland.


I’d imagine that’s a big part of him being there. I wondered if Mum and Dad where still with his sister in the states and that’s why he popped back there the other day. All travel back together.
Just a mention for others, I know you know JWT , but he’s not there to celebrate Mother’s Day. In the Uk and Ireland that was on the 11th March.
I hope Mums everywhere else enjoyed their special day yesterday


----------



## Hackensack

More Kung Fury news . . . .
http://deadline.com/2018/05/argent-...es-david-haselhoff-david-sandberg-1202390215/


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> More Kung Fury news . . . .
> http://deadline.com/2018/05/argent-...es-david-haselhoff-david-sandberg-1202390215/


Personally can’t wait for this. I really liked the short. The best worse bits of the 80’s films, music included.


----------



## JaneWT

Kung Fury is going to be really divisive, isn't it.  I just hope it's a hugely bombastic, enjoyable romp that makes money.


----------



## Hackensack

Interview with the person who did the sound effects for the love scene in _The Light between Oceans.  _Yes.

http://www.vulture.com/2018/05/how-do-they-create-the-sounds-in-sex-scenes.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> Kung Fury is going to be really divisive, isn't it.  I just hope it's a hugely bombastic, enjoyable romp that makes money.



Me too. It’s definitely not the kind of film I would normally go to see, based on what I’ve read about it. Hope the final product persuades me to change my mind.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Interview with the person who did the sound effects for the love scene in _The Light between Oceans.  _Yes.
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2018/05/how-do-they-create-the-sounds-in-sex-scenes.html



Interesting to learn about this, although the only sounds I remember hearing from the sex scenes in TLBO were the vocal ones by both of them.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Interview with the person who did the sound effects for the love scene in _The Light between Oceans.  _Yes.
> 
> http://www.vulture.com/2018/05/how-do-they-create-the-sounds-in-sex-scenes.html


I have the DVD at home right now to watch this weekend, so maybe I’ll pull this article for research purposes.


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> Kung Fury is going to be really divisive, isn't it.  I just hope it's a hugely bombastic, enjoyable romp that makes money.


I hope the same.  I would still like to see him drop out of it.


----------



## Hackensack

Trifling article about romcoms in The Guardian, but I love the offhand comment about Michael.
https://www.theguardian.com/film/sh...g-of-romcoms-a-ryan-a-chris-or-cate-blanchett


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Interesting to learn about this, although the only sounds I remember hearing from the sex scenes in TLBO were the vocal ones by both of them.


I don’t think this scene made it to screen in its entirety.


----------



## Just Askin

Today at Dublin Airport. Back to Tokyo?


Dan Irwin (FB)


----------



## baewatch

Hopefully he will be back to Ireland for the production in Galway


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Hopefully he will be back to Ireland for the production in Galway


Isn’t that why he’s just been there? I’m assuming Japan as he and Alicia haven’t spent more than a couple of weeks apart at a time since they married. We’ll see. Either way I’m sure he’ll be back to Ireland sooner rather than later because of the film.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Isn’t that why he’s just been there? I’m assuming Japan as he and Alicia haven’t spent more than a couple of weeks apart at a time since they married. We’ll see. Either way I’m sure he’ll be back to Ireland sooner rather than later because of the film.



The film in question is apparently still in pre production, and he is the executive producer. Not sure that he would feel the need to go back to check on progress.

IA its a likely assumption Michael is heading to Tokyo as they have rarely spent more than 2 weeks apart in the past couple of years unless both were working.


----------



## Just Askin

*Wishing all the best to those celebrating this month*
*

*


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> I hope the same.  I would still like to see him drop out of it.


I am in two minds.

The thing about a product that has been popular on the internet is that it doesn’t necessarily translate to cinema receipts.  People who watch these things in droves at home aren’t going to suddenly decide to take a trip to the flicks - they’ll just manage to watch it some other way.  And it WILL be leaked.  So unless KF is released by Netflix or similar, I can’t see how it will be a financial success.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I don’t think this scene made it to screen in its entirety.


Agree.  Yet another scene that - had it been included - would have added context and deeper emotion to their characters’ story!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Not sure of it’s validity (we will know in a few hours) but there’s a tweet saying that Michael, Ridley Scott and Russel Crowe will be dining at a Marco Pierre White restaurant Friday night. If they do, looks like claims can no longer be made that the talk of a movie is only in Whites mind.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> Not sure of it’s validity (we will know in a few hours) but there’s a tweet saying that Michael, Ridley Scott and Russel Crowe will be dining at a Marco Pierre White restaurant Friday night. If they do, looks like claims can no longer be made that the talk of a movie is only in Whites mind.


I wish that could be true.  I think the tweet was merely a quotation (of a statement by White) by the leader of a music trio that was playing in one of Marco's restaurants.
I also saw yesterday an article on a horror film blog about some tweets from a cinema concept artist that seemed to suggest he was preparing Alien-related work for Ridley Scott, though he refused to confirm.  In the meantime, Scott's IMDB page says only _Queen and Country_ (as "announced") and _Alien: Covenant 2_ as in preproduction.  The problem is, IMDB can be fairly random and not always up to date.  But it does seem as if Ridley has taken a rather long break from directing (long for him), so who knows?  I think his last was _All the Money in the World_, last summer (and then for ten days to place Christopher Plummer in the film).  
The uncertainty around the Fox acquisition by Disney has seemed to slow up everything at Fox.


----------



## LibbyRuth

That makes a little more sense. Oh well, wishful thinking. If that project gets made it still makes sense to me that Michael would be attached, even if it’s one Ridley produces but doesn’t direct.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

The man is taking a very odd route from California to Japan. He should have looked at a map to see it’s faster to cross the pacific. Or maybe this is the best he could do turning in his air miles.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


>




Those arms


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> Those arms


I know 
BMW course if I had to guess. He mentioned last year about getting more time in GT cars.


----------



## Just Askin

Oh my days.........I’ll just leave this here


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> I know
> BMW course if I had to guess. He mentioned last year about getting more time in GT cars.


Biscay is also good for surfing


----------



## lunadeagosto

Just Askin said:


> Biscay is also good for surfing


And food 
I got friends in Bilbao and Gasteiz who are planning a kidnap


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> And food
> I got friends in Bilbao and Gasteiz who are planning a kidnap


 Let me know how it goes. I’ll need photographic evidence...lots and lots of photos


----------



## eserei27

In Lisbon 
Source: Ellis Walker, Facebook


----------



## eserei27

Source on pic


----------



## eserei27

He talks about meeting Michael at 13:30


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> He talks about meeting Michael at 13:30



It’s from these guys I think


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 4073950
> View attachment 4073951
> 
> In Lisbon
> Source: Ellis Walker, Facebook



The pics were from a few days ago - Wednesday or Thursday- as he must’ve flown from Dublin to Lisbon on Tuesday evening and left on Friday for Bilbao.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> He talks about meeting Michael at 13:30




This is a fun recap to listen to, especially because the guy is clearly a fan, but not entrenched in all the details of his life like we in his fandom are. I think it's safe to guess that the mom and kids he talks about are his sister and nephews. If so, it's fun to hear about how they interact from someone just observing what he sees instead of projecting on it like we would all tend to do.


----------



## Hackensack

Interesting though unlikely news that would have an effect on X-Men.

http://deadline.com/2018/05/comcast...ior-all-cash-offer-for-fox-assets-1202396406/


----------



## Hackensack

Nice shout-out.

https://www.redbull.com/au-en/hollywood-actor-fitness-workouts

The section relevant to Michael: 
"Few actors have impressed me more than Michael Fassbender. He’s focused, has an incredible work ethic and never missed a session when we worked together on Assassin’s Creed. Our goal on that film was to develop a strong athletic physique, like an MMA fighter’s, which has functional muscle but not muscle for the sake of it.

There were lots of fight scenes, including a lot of work with swords, so we did a lot of boxing training as it was a fantastic way of getting in cardio but also highly beneficial for choreography, too. Most gyms have boxing classes, but if it’s just you and a mate hitting the pads, try timed sessions, throwing different combinations and repeating them. And if you’re alone you can always do straight punching against a bag, 45 seconds at time, which is also a good workout."


----------



## LibbyRuth

That's an interesting article - thanks for posting!  He's not the first one to talk about Michael's focus and work ethic, and i somewhat wonder if that's not a factor that has drawn him so much into racing.  I remember at least one automotive magazine that wrote about his racing also talked about how precise he was, with at least one of the people coaching him marveling at how when they track each lap that he drives on a track, they are almost identical.
So I somewhat wonder if he is not driven by the precision of racing, and the direct result between work ethic and measurable results. His drive for acting is no question there - but so much about acting is subjective. With racing, he can analyze what he's doing right and what he needs to do different, work towards making those adjustments and be rewarded with success.  For someone who is so focused and driven by a strong work ethic, I can see where that would have a great deal of appeal in comparison to a field where you can work your ass off to deliver a great performance, and watch every trophy go to some guy who filmed in the snow and fought with a bear instead.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> That's an interesting article - thanks for posting!  He's not the first one to talk about Michael's focus and work ethic, and i somewhat wonder if that's not a factor that has drawn him so much into racing.  I remember at least one automotive magazine that wrote about his racing also talked about how precise he was, with at least one of the people coaching him marveling at how when they track each lap that he drives on a track, they are almost identical.
> So I somewhat wonder if he is not driven by the precision of racing, and the direct result between work ethic and measurable results. His drive for acting is no question there - but so much about acting is subjective. With racing, he can analyze what he's doing right and what he needs to do different, work towards making those adjustments and be rewarded with success.  For someone who is so focused and driven by a strong work ethic, I can see where that would have a great deal of appeal in comparison to a field where you can work your ass off to deliver a great performance, and watch every trophy go to some guy who filmed in the snow and fought with a bear instead.


That Oscar loss caused me to lose interest in the Oscars.


----------



## NovemberWind

LibbyRuth said:


> That's an interesting article - thanks for posting!  He's not the first one to talk about Michael's focus and work ethic, and i somewhat wonder if that's not a factor that has drawn him so much into racing.  I remember at least one automotive magazine that wrote about his racing also talked about how precise he was, with at least one of the people coaching him marveling at how when they track each lap that he drives on a track, they are almost identical.
> So I somewhat wonder if he is not driven by the precision of racing, and the direct result between work ethic and measurable results. His drive for acting is no question there - but so much about acting is subjective. With racing, he can analyze what he's doing right and what he needs to do different, work towards making those adjustments and be rewarded with success.  For someone who is so focused and driven by a strong work ethic, I can see where that would have a great deal of appeal in comparison to a field where you can work your ass off to deliver a great performance, and watch every trophy go to some guy who filmed in the snow and fought with a bear instead.


I think you' re right, saddly that guy is a super star and his campaign was he  has never won an Oscar spite been so many time nominated. For me Michael gave the best performance that year.


----------



## Hackensack

You might want to read this for the dog in the Magneto costume (with pictures) but here's the part relevant to Michael:

*"Favorite celebrity experience at a convention or signing?*

I have a few honestly! My favorite wasn't even at a convention. I met Michael Fassbender at COTA in Austin. He was extremely friendly, genuine, and had a full conversation with my fiance and myself. He even signed my replica Magneto helmet."

http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/meet-merly-the-cosplay-dog


----------



## Lucyloo22

I was also upset when Michael didn't win that year. I still can't believe he lost to Clooney sometimes. But, I have yet to watch that movie so I probably can't judge just yet haha.


----------



## Just Askin

*From February *
**


----------



## lunadeagosto

It was not us, I promise
http://www.elcorreo.com/sociedad/fassbender-pasaporte-bilbao-20180526223202-nt.html

google translate:
It appears in a Bilbao NGO the documentation of the most wanted actor of Hollywood, of vacations in Euskadi
Oskar Belategui
OSKAR BELATEGUI
Saturday, May 26 2018, 00:29

The passengers of the Tap company flight linking Lisbon and Bilbao elbowed each other on May 17. Some even used their mobile phones to confirm that the person in front of them was who they appeared to be. That passenger in a green shirt, jeans, sunglasses around his neck and a military haircut looked a lot like the Magneto of the 'X-Men', the Stelios of '300', the android of 'Alien: Covenant'.

Indeed, Michael Fassbender flew alone and in tourist, as mere mortals. The protagonist of 'Steve Jobs' waited for the bus that took him from the plane to the Loiu terminal and waited for a bulky suitcase to appear to go to the Europcar counter and rent a car. It was the beginning of a few days of vacations that have had a setback.

CEAR Euskadi, the Refugee Aid Commission, collected the German passport of the actor yesterday in the mailbox of its Bilbao headquarters. Somebody deposited it there after finding it in the city, either because the star lost it during his stay or because he was the victim of a robbery. The Police has not received any complaint. Patricia Bárcena, director of the NGO, did not believe it. "We are very used to handling passports here, but we never had a Hollywood star in our hands," he says amused. Actually it was not a single passport, but two. One of them had already exhausted its pages with countless stamps, from the United States to the United Kingdom (the actor resides in London), from Australia to Japan. He also ran out of a 'priority pass' vip card and without the warranty of his Rolex.
Fassbender did not give many clues in Loiu about his fate. One of the passengers asked him if he was on vacation and recommended that he visit Mundaka. The actor, who kindly declined to take photos, confirmed that he knows the coastal area and defined it as "his favorite region." The motorcycle helmet indicated that some of its routes were going to be done on two wheels. In 2011, when he came to the San Sebastian Festival to present 'Shame', he appeared at the Hotel María Cristina on the back of his BMW R1200 GS. It was the feeling of the Zinemaldia.

Fassbender, one of the most desired men in the world, maintains a long relationship with Spain, where he has come punctually to promote his films. Last October he married the actress Alicia Vikander in Ibiza in an informal ceremony attended by Bilbao model and actor Jon Kortajarena, a good friend of the couple. A few weeks ago he accompanied his wife in the Madrid promotion of 'Lara Croft'.

Born in Heidelberg 41 years ago, although raised in Ireland, Michael Fassbender has twice been nominated for an Oscar and has just finished filming 'X-Men: Dark Phoenix', where he brings back to life Magneto, the villain capable of generating fields magnetic His superpowers in fiction have not helped him find a passport that has ended up in an entity whose users do not have it so easy to cross borders. CEAR now expects that the police or the German consulate in Bilbao have some way of contacting the actor to return it to him.


----------



## readingnook

Wow.

But this could have been 10 days ago.

@lunadeagosto  lol i wish it had been you.  we would have at least seen photos of the said passport.


----------



## readingnook

Sounds more like a robbery.  Those other things would have been in his wallet - his Priority Pass card and Rolex warranty card.  The person who turned it in probably found them discarded, minus the cash and credit cards.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Remember a couple of years ago when there was an article from the Costa Rican immigration records about a trip Michael and Alicia made to Costa Rica and it seemed suspect that a tabloid would have access to that info? This article feels the same to me ... like they took known info and created a story from it. The stamps in the passport are all places a person who googled info about Michael would know he went. 
This may all be true, but I would not accept it as true just because it’s in print. It seems fishy to me.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Oh, no. I hope he’s okay. That’s very scary.


----------



## Hackensack

X


----------



## Hackensack

X


----------



## Hackensack

Sorry for the double posting of nothing--too bad this forum won't let us delete.

I have to confess, I won't feel easy until I see a new photo.  It could be a fake story, and certainly a lot of it is just boilerplate about his life, but the quoting of the person who runs the rescue NGO seems like something they wouldn't make up.


----------



## lunadeagosto

well el correo is a serious newspaper, not a tabloid, and the journalist is a university professor, specialized in cinema, but...
everbody has the right to believe what they want. He can travel without passport for Europa, so... I will be calmer whith a new pic.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> Sounds more like a robbery.  Those other things would have been in his wallet - his Priority Pass card and Rolex warranty card.  The person who turned it in probably found them discarded, minus the cash and credit cards.


Is the VIP card like a credit card now? I know the Rolex warranty cards are. Hope his wallet wasn’t stolen and he just lost those items.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Sorry for the double posting of nothing--too bad this forum won't let us delete.
> 
> I have to confess, I won't feel easy until I see a new photo.  It could be a fake story, and certainly a lot of it is just boilerplate about his life, but the quoting of the person who runs the rescue NGO seems like something they wouldn't make up.


Thought you were just sending kisses to everyone


----------



## lunadeagosto

The journalist updated. 
it was definitely a robbery that he did not denounce


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He needs a bodyguard. And yes, I need to see his photo.


----------



## Lucyloo22

It's very scary to have your things stolen. Hopefully he didn't have anything too precious to him if a wallet was stolen or something. I know some people have photos and things of that nature. This is a good reminder to always be cautious when traveling.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Is the VIP card like a credit card now? I know the Rolex warranty cards are. Hope his wallet wasn’t stolen and he just lost those items.



@Just Askin You mean to say the Rolex warranty card looks like a credit card in shape?  I have a Priority Pass card around here somewhere...will dig it up.  It's not a credit card.  I mean, it's credit card sized but not a credit card...I can't see thieves bothering with credit cards, they are so easily cancelled.  My experience is they just take the cash and dump everything else.


----------



## readingnook

lunadeagosto said:


> The journalist updated.
> it was definitely a robbery that he did not denounce




Such a coincidence that he met Michael 10 days ago and posted a pic, then had to write about him losing his wallet


----------



## readingnook

This one is Select but there are other levels...If this is the one they meant, it's for airport lounges when you don't have access through your ticket.  Just guessing of course.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> View attachment 4080453
> 
> 
> This one is Select but there are other levels...If this is the one they meant, it's for airport lounges when you don't have access through your ticket.  Just guessing of course.


Yeah I meant the shape etc. Fits into a wallet. Passport doesn't so strange the warranty and passport would be randomly lost together.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

So...he was not robbed, he just lost his wallet?


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I meant the shape etc. Fits into a wallet. Passport doesn't so strange the warranty and passport would be randomly lost together.



This is true. 
Maybe passport and empty wallet were found together, with wallet only containing those cards.  Seems like the kind of thing you'd put together in the outside pocket of a jacket or such.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> This is true.
> Maybe passport and empty wallet were found together, with wallet only containing those cards.  Seems like the kind of thing you'd put together in the outside pocket of a jacket or such.


Yeah that sounds about it to me.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> So...he was not robbed, he just lost his wallet?


If he only lost his wallet it probably wouldn’t contain a passport but seriously..who knows??


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I meant the shape etc. Fits into a wallet. Passport doesn't so strange the warranty and passport would be randomly lost together.


It's possible that for some reason he had them together in a bag's side pouch,pocket..  and in that case it would make sense that he simply lost them and didn't realize it immediately.  I'm not sure that tweet is actually  accurate. 
I also think that if he wanted to apply for a new passport he had to report the loss in Lisbon,right?


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> It's possible that for some reason he had them together in a bag's side pouch,pocket..  and in that case it would make sense that he simply lost them and didn't realize it immediately.  I'm not sure that tweet is actually  accurate.
> I also think that if he wanted to apply for a new passport he had to report the loss in Lisbon,right?


Wouldn’t he just report it lost or stolen at the German Embassy in Bilbao or wherever he was when he realised,
Also the robbery does sound more like speculation. Either way, what a hassle to go through.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Wouldn’t he just report it lost or stolen at the German Embassy in Bilbao or wherever he was when he realised,
> *Also the robbery does sound more like speculation. *Either way, what a hassle to go through.


Yes,I agree. I'm taking into account that he didn't need his passport to fly back to Lisbon,so I'm just assuming that he would report the loss where he's resident,above all if he didn't immediately realize it.
But it's just speculation.



LibbyRuth said:


> Remember a couple of years ago when there was an article from the Costa Rican immigration records about a trip Michael and Alicia made to Costa Rica *and it seemed suspect that a tabloid would have access to that info?* This article feels the same to me ... like they took known info and created a story from it. The stamps in the passport are all places a person who googled info about Michael would know he went.
> This may all be true, but I would not accept it as true just because it’s in print. It seems fishy to me.


I recall that site also published a similar story about Ridley Scott,so I guess they had access to that type of info.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> I wish that could be true.  I think the tweet was merely a quotation (of a statement by White) by the leader of a music trio that was playing in one of Marco's restaurants.
> I also saw yesterday an article on a horror film blog about *some tweets from a cinema concept artist that seemed to suggest he was preparing Alien-related work for Ridley Scott, though he refused to confirm*.  In the meantime, Scott's IMDB page says only _Queen and Country_ (as "announced") and _Alien: Covenant 2_ as in preproduction.  The problem is, IMDB can be fairly random and not always up to date.  But it does seem as if Ridley has taken a rather long break from directing (long for him), so who knows?  I think his last was _All the Money in the World_, last summer (and then for ten days to place Christopher Plummer in the film).
> The uncertainty around the Fox acquisition by Disney has seemed to slow up everything at Fox.


I've also read that Dane Hallett (one of the concept artists) has changed his facebook cover pic back to a xeno.. Silly speculation aside,I'd really like to see some news.
Talking about Hallet,these illustrations are fantastic:
https://www.alien-covenant.com/news/amp/step-into-mind-alien-covenant-concept-artist-dane-hallett
There's a lot of art work that was barely utilized.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

X


----------



## pearlyqueen

Posted this morning - Michael in Alcaniz, Spain accompanied by Patrick Dempsey


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Posted this morning - Michael in Alcaniz, Spain accompanied by Patrick Dempsey
> 
> View attachment 4081632



He doesn’t seem overly bothered by his passport debacle.


----------



## Just Askin

*Porsche..Nice*
*


*
*https://www.lacomarca.net/dos-actores-de-hollywood-ruedan-en-motorland/*
I’ve must add that this is all just speculation. I’ve never heard him linked to Porsche before although the endurance racing has is obviously an interest. Be interesting to see what p, if anything, comes of this week.
Also....I’m gonna say I think this was all earlier in the week/last weekend. I wouldn’t  bet he’s still there.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> He doesn’t seem overly bothered by his passport debacle.


Well he  didnt need it in Europe and it can be replaced quick enough.


----------



## Just Askin

Patrick Dempsey has been in America since since the end of last week. The Aragon pic must be from before that.


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Well he  didnt need it in Europe and it can be replaced quick enough.


x


----------



## baewatch

eserei27 said:


> He doesn’t seem overly bothered by his passport debacle.


he seems like quite a calm and collected person in general,
can't imagine him panicking about it

something i would like to practice more


----------



## lunadeagosto

I´m happy to see him again. My brother lived for three years in Alcañiz, so I know the city. Good "ternasco" to eat (lamb). The Parador is a marvelous castle from s XII, very well conserved


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> I´m happy to see him again. My brother lived for three years in Alcañiz, so I know the city. Good "ternasco" to eat (lamb). The Parador is a marvelous castle from s XII, very well conserved


It looks a lot better than anywork place I’ve ever had 
He was there for  Porsche and it was this weekend. He was also spotted back home in Lisbon yesterday.


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> I´m happy to see him again. My brother lived for three years in Alcañiz, so I know the city. Good "ternasco" to eat (lamb). The Parador is a marvelous castle from s XII, very well conserved


Is ternasco like the massive leg cut on that special board thing (uncultured...what.. me?).


----------



## baewatch

i cant think of anything more barbaric than eating a baby


----------



## lunadeagosto

Ternasco is young lamb, but it's more "light" than the "lechazo": Massive leg cut, shoulder, ribs, breast...you can eat it whole  and its a delicacy. I´m not so fond of it but...
the last time I looked, we were not cannibals


----------



## baewatch

lunadeagosto said:


> Ternasco is young lamb, but it's more "light" than the "lechazo": Massive leg cut, shoulder, ribs, breast...you can eat it whole  and its a delicacy. I´m not so fond of it but...
> the last time I looked, we were not cannibals



delightful
lambs are baby animals
a baby is a baby
unless a person is a speciesist


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> delightful
> lambs are baby animals
> a baby is a baby
> unless a person is a speciesist


I take it you’re vegetarian or vegan.


----------



## Just Askin

lunadeagosto said:


> Ternasco is young lamb, but it's more "light" than the "lechazo": Massive leg cut, shoulder, ribs, breast...you can eat it whole  and its a delicacy. I´m not so fond of it but...
> the last time I looked, we were not cannibals


Lol . I have a meat eater, a vegan, a vegetarian and a pescatarian in my house. No cannibals as far as I know, either!


----------



## JaneWT

I wonder when The Hollywood Reporter will publish their article on Michael’s racing?  And are they going to publish it without any sort of film tie-in?  That would seem a bit odd to me, but not totally out of the question, I suppose.

I would be more excited about a new, juicy acting project over another race article any day, but I’m grateful for anything in these barren times!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Patrick Dempsey has been in America since since the end of last week. The Aragon pic must be from before that.


Hey, I love Patrick. Any more info on why you originally thought the Aragon pic was from last weekend? I think it’s great he’s hanging out with Michael because that will help me keep tab on him. Well, you’ll help me haha.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Hey, I love Patrick. Any more info on why you originally thought the Aragon pic was from last weekend? I think it’s great he’s hanging out with Michael because that will help me keep tab on him. Well, you’ll help me haha.


Oh yeah. Well there were loads of pics of Patrick Dempsey visiting colleges in Maine, where he’s from, last week. I wasn’t checking the post dates properly so that coupled with not being able to see a proper race event this past weekend I was thrown. Since then  The lady from the hotel said it was Monday. The last Maine pic of Patrick Dempsey was from Friday. There definitely was a Porsche thing at Motorland on Monday. Patrick Dempsey races Porsche’s so it all makes perfect sense to me now. Lol I’ve also learned to check when posts were actually posted to save myself from lots of confusion. 
I’d hate to make a twit of myself by stating people are wrong when it’s me that’s wrong....you know who you are   ....


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> Lol . I have a meat eater, a vegan, a vegetarian and a pescatarian in my house. No cannibals as far as I know, either!


well that is some mix of dietary needs under one roof! haha


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I wonder when The Hollywood Reporter will publish their article on Michael’s racing?  And are they going to publish it without any sort of film tie-in?  That would seem a bit odd to me, but not totally out of the question, I suppose.
> 
> I would be more excited about a new, juicy acting project over another race article any day, but I’m grateful for anything in these barren times!


We’ve been spoiled rotten for so long. This is torture. I do get a kick out of the racing though so it isn’t as bad for me personally. I also loved Kung Fury when I first saw it. It reminded me of so many corny films from the 80s. So I know I’m in the minority but I can’t wait for that.


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> well that is some mix of dietary needs under one roof! haha


Tell me about it...and it’s all through choice! Food shopping is so much fun when we are all home    And don’t even get me started on using separate pots etc


----------



## Hackensack

"Best robots" article with a very nice section on David, both in Prometheus and in A:C.

http://www.indiewire.com/2018/05/best-movie-robots-ever-1201969226/


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Nice comment from Evan Peters about Michael:

http://www.justjared.com/2018/06/01/evan-peters-opens-up-about-his-role-in-pose/

(I don't usually cite Just Jared but we're looking for crumbs these days. . . . )


----------



## Just Askin

1/6/18 Tokyo


----------



## mollie12

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4086736
> 
> View attachment 4086734
> 
> 1/6/18 Tokyo




He looks good!  

I had MF on my google alerts, but I’m removing him.  I’ll depend on you guys for relevant updates!

Looking forward to Steve McQueen’s Widows (trailer drops Monday), and my new crush has a great fandom and an active, acclaimed career, so my movie boyfriend needs are being met.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4086736
> 
> View attachment 4086734
> 
> 1/6/18 Tokyo




Looking very good - glad to see his hair longer too!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

mollie12 said:


> He looks good!
> 
> I had MF on my google alerts, but I’m removing him.  I’ll depend on you guys for relevant updates!
> 
> Looking forward to Steve McQueen’s Widows (trailer drops Monday), and my new crush has a great fandom and an active, acclaimed career, so my movie boyfriend needs are being met.


You’re cheating on Michael ... Who might he be, if I may ask?


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4086736
> 
> View attachment 4086734
> 
> 1/6/18 Tokyo




He's looking good!  I know we're anxious for him to get back to acting but I think this time off has been good for him.  Time to pursue his love of racing and time for his personal life.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> He's looking good!  I know we're anxious for him to get back to acting but I think this time off has been good for him.  Time to pursue his love of racing and time for his personal life.



Very true, and he’s a married man now so a big change in his priorities.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Looking at the free time he had the past month those priorities certainly look to be family and racing. Pretty good life.


----------



## Just Askin

Allie, mate, you should have run a book. You got it almost word for word


----------



## JaneWT

So. 

‘Widows’.

Huge sigh of despair.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I just told a friend - someday I hope that in one of those Hollywood behind the scenes books, the story is explained as to why Michael does not have a part in it.  Was it his choice?  Steve's choice?  If it was his, I think it's a shame that he let this be the first McQueen film he wasn't a part of considering all the buzz it's generating.


----------



## Hackensack

I truly believe that if Michael had wanted a part in this, he could have had one.  I don't think the male roles are that important in this film, because the focus is on the women; but it would have been nice to see him in it, or in anything.
But if I had realized just how long that "long break" was going to be . . . I don't know.  Hard times.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> I truly believe that if Michael had wanted a part in this, he could have had one.  I don't think the male roles are that important in this film, because the focus is on the women; but it would have been nice to see him in it, or in anything.
> But if I had realized just how long that "long break" was going to be . . . I don't know.  Hard times.



I agree with you. I have a hard time believing that Steve chose to leave him out.  That's why, looking at what Michael was doing when they were filming it and what he's done since, I am curious to know the story of why he didn't want it.


----------



## JaneWT

I agree that Steve would have unhesitatingly offered Michael a role, but that Michael declined as he was due some much-needed time off.  I get it and I understand.  But there is no denying that Michael suffered a streak of below-par films before his break, and with only XMDP and Kung Fury on the horizon, his glaring absence from what looks to be Steve McQueen’s fourth masterpiece makes the pill even more bitter to swallow.


----------



## gingerglory

JaneWT said:


> So.
> 
> ‘Widows’.
> 
> Huge sigh of despair.



I totally feel the same. It's just so odd to see a Steve McQueen film without Michael Fassbender. I kept waiting for him to pop up in the trailer even though I knew he's not in it. The feeling even got weirder when Steve McQueen's name started rolling in the credit and Michael's name wasn't right behind it.  I have no doubt this film will be another work of art from Steve but it will never be the same Steve McQueen's film to me.  It's gonna be a hard time for me to get used to this fact.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Cheer up guys, Steve will for certain make future movies that Michael can take part in, I’m sure.


----------



## Tivo

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4086736
> 
> View attachment 4086734
> 
> 1/6/18 Tokyo



He looks very relaxed and happy.


----------



## eserei27

Looks like the video Michael did with Hollywood Reporter will be our on Friday!


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> Looks like the video Michael did with Hollywood Reporter will be our on Friday!



Awesome! Excited to see that.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Le Mans, next week, as "guest of honor."

http://clubs1.net/2018/06/08/michae...-hours/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## mchris55

He still can't get any work. You don't go to THR to talk about car driving and Magneto to be released in February, which may be the last time you play him.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hollywood Reporter’s video of Michael racing is now available:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/v...ssbender-watch-actors-car-racing-prep-1118337


----------



## Hackensack

pearlyqueen said:


> Hollywood Reporter’s video of Michael racing is now available:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/v...ssbender-watch-actors-car-racing-prep-1118337


Thank you.  A nice interview.   I don't like to hear him talk about "next season," though.   Sigh.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Hollywood Reporter’s video of Michael racing is now available:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/v...ssbender-watch-actors-car-racing-prep-1118337



I thought this was a great profile that really gave insight into Michael a a person. I think this captures him far more than some of PR managed profiles that are done to promote a movie where he does activities that tie into the movie, play silly games etc. This felt like a glimpse of Michael living Michael's life.  And in the beginning when he was asked how his agent feels about this, it also felt like a bit of an announcement to Hollywood that he's made the deliberate choice to focus on racing right now, so the lack of working is not due to not being able to get work, but choosing not to pursue it.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Hollywood Reporter’s video of Michael racing is now available:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/v...ssbender-watch-actors-car-racing-prep-1118337



I enjoyed this video. I’m not really a fan of racing and would love to see him get back to acting, but I’d have to be a very selfish person not to see the passion he has for racing and the joy it brings him. Life is precious, and we should spend it doing what we love. If for Michael right now that’s racing, I wish him much success in it. 

And the fact that I’m not really a fan of racing definitely isn’t keeping me from going to the Ferrari Challenge stop in Watkins Glen in the hopes of seeing him [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mchris55

When you disappear, you disappear. You don't owe anyone any explanations, especially not THR,  in order to raise your profile in a community that could care less about car driving.

What has DiCaprio been doing since his win? Aside from pics with the latest gf, as far I know, he has been media silent.

There is a reason for this.

BCoop and family  have been seen frequently recently haven't they?


----------



## LibbyRuth

mchris55 said:


> When you disappear, you disappear. You don't owe anyone any explanations, especially not THR,  in order to raise your profile in a community that could care less about car driving.
> 
> What has DiCaprio been doing since his win? Aside from pics with the latest gf, as far I know, he has been media silent.
> 
> There is a reason for this.
> 
> BCoop and family  have been seen frequently recently haven't they?



There's more than one way to manage life when you're a celebrity, right?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mchris55

Yes, and everyone has the right to their opinions.


----------



## scarlet555

I hope he is not working because he is waiting for a great role and not because he can't find any jobs!  That dark phoenix saga as him playing magneto.... he'll be the only good thing coming out of that movie.


----------



## scarlet555

mchris55 said:


> Yes, and everyone has the right to their opinions.



who told you this?


----------



## Hackensack

Here's the written version of the video:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...s-a-legit-ferrari-race-car-driver-now-1116821

Nice.


----------



## mchris55

scarlet555 said:


> who told you this?



My parents?!!
HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Allie28

pearlyqueen said:


> Hollywood Reporter’s video of Michael racing is now available:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/v...ssbender-watch-actors-car-racing-prep-1118337



Thank you!  I really enjoyed this and learning more of his thoughts and feelings about racing and it was great seeing him look so excited to be doing it.  I didn't get the impression he misses acting or is that eager to get back on a film set. Which sucks for us but it's hard not to be happy for him.  I can remember interviews way back in 2012-13 where he talked of Michael Shumacher as his boyhood hero and the infamous story of practically chasing him down the street to meet him, lol. Narrating the F1 documentary and all the go-karting (with friends, on dates, photoshoots, even during interviews!).  I kept wondering are most men his age THAT into go-karting?  My brother's karted twice as an adult....both times with his kids, lol.  But now I see it was all part of leading him to this.  The karting wasn't just a fun hobby.  It was part of his prep.  And we know from his acting when he takes on a job he does lots of prep!  So this has been in the works for years.  We're seeing the fulfillment of a lifelong dream.  So even though I really want to hear news of a new role, I can't help but be happy for the guy.


----------



## Allie28

eserei27 said:


> I enjoyed this video. I’m not really a fan of racing and *would love to see him get back to acting, but I’d have to be a very selfish person not to see the passion he has for racing and the joy it brings him. Life is precious, and we should spend it doing what we love. If for Michael right now that’s racing, I wish him much success in it. *
> 
> And the fact that I’m not really a fan of racing definitely isn’t keeping me from going to the Ferrari Challenge stop in Watkins Glen in the hopes of seeing him [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



That's exactly how I feel although I was more long-winded in saying it!  I was just saying to a friend that I was getting a little bored with the racing pics as they're all starting to look the same. If you've seen one then you've pretty much seen them all.  But watching the video brought home the fact that he's fulfilling his dream and you're right, life IS precious, and it's his life.
And, I'm sure the racing community appreciates the boost in ticket sales his fans are providing!  If you do see him at Watkins Glen, you'll have to share your story with us!


----------



## Allie28

Hackensack said:


> Here's the written version of the video:
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...s-a-legit-ferrari-race-car-driver-now-1116821
> 
> Nice.



Thank you!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Allie28 said:


> That's exactly how I feel although I was more long-winded in saying it!  I was just saying to a friend that I was getting a little bored with the racing pics as they're all starting to look the same. If you've seen one then you've pretty much seen them all.  But watching the video brought home the fact that he's fulfilling his dream and you're right, life IS precious, and it's his life.
> And, I'm sure the racing community appreciates the boost in ticket sales his fans are providing!  If you do see him at Watkins Glen, you'll have to share your story with us!


That's one of my favorite things about Eserei as a fan - she's always so great at sharing her pics and experiences with everyone!  She's very kind to let us live vicariously through her!


----------



## eserei27

If he’s at Watkins Glen and I happen to see him, you can believe I’ll be sharing stories!


----------



## Just Askin

*Weekends only qualifying race *
*

*
*First race proper at 3:25 Montreal time.*


----------



## lunadeagosto

SOURCE 
*vpfuelsquebec* in instagram


----------



## Hackensack

Another article (I also saw one in Washington Times)l this one says that says he was clipped from behind in the race today.

https://www.sfchronicle.com/enterta...ew-Actor-Fassbender-pursuing-his-12981566.php


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Another article (I also saw one in Washington Times)l this one says that says he was clipped from behind in the race today.
> 
> https://www.sfchronicle.com/enterta...ew-Actor-Fassbender-pursuing-his-12981566.php


Yeah he was hit on only the 2nd turn very early on so he didn’t have a chance. Oh well, always tomorrow.


----------



## Allie28

Saw this on twitter.  This is why I'm a fan in addition to his wonderful acting. Even when he's had a rough day on the track he's kind and friendly to those he meets....

*lixxx Xxxxt*‏ @lxxxxxo 
Found ourselves in an elevator today with a classy *Michael Fassbender* who, after a tough Montreal #FerrariChallenge, kindly struck up Ferrari chat with my son - really nice of him (thank you!). Will be watching his racing career - very cool.


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> Yeah he was hit on only the 2nd turn very early on so he didn’t have a chance. Oh well, always tomorrow.



This is always the sobering part of his racing. A reminder how dangerous the sport can be.  I think that's the reason I don't enjoy the racing pics as much as others.  Seeing him in the fire-resistant clothing brings home how badly it could all go.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’ve always wondered what the point of that suit was lol, that’s how much I know about racing. I agree with you @Allie28, I don’t enjoy this at all, even if it makes him happy.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’ve always wondered what the point of that suit was lol, that’s how much I know about racing. I agree with you @Allie28, I don’t enjoy this at all, even if it makes him happy.


Those suits leave them well fireproofed. They even have to wear fireproof undergarments...keeping everything safe


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Those suits leave them well fireproofed. They even have to wear fireproof undergarments...keeping everything safe


 Well then...


----------



## Hackensack

Another slightly different version of this same interview from NYTimes.   

https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2018/06/09/arts/ap-car-fassbender-driving-ambition.html


----------



## Just Askin

*Loving this pic. Looks tired but his eyes... gorgeous *


----------



## pearlyqueen

Here’s another pic posted an hour ago


----------



## Just Askin

*3rd place...get in there !*
*

*


----------



## eserei27

In direct contrast to all those that say Michael has changed and no longer supports diversity, it seems one of his closest friends on the Ferrari Challenge is Angie King, who happens to be a transgender Filipino Chinese woman.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I don’t think I’ve seen this posted from yesterday.


----------



## baewatch

loving all the pics! Thanks for sharing. Its great to see him doing so well with this sport!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucky in Life

So there we finally have it from the horse’s mouth; the decision to put the acting on hold is a conscious one, which sounds like it’s been planned well in advance.


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> So there we finally have it from the horse’s mouth; the decision to put the acting on hold is a conscious one, which sounds like it’s been planned well in advance.


Lol at all the rubbish about the whys and wherefores from a certain section. He was winding down and starting on the racing by the end of 2016. I’m not giving up all together though. The way I see it, you can’t portray life if you’re not living one. That was a LOT of time spent on sets. Nice to see him so happy..


----------



## baewatch

I'm happy for him and I like his shades! i remember walking past his parents restaurant when they owned it and saw four sports cars parked at the front and made a good guess that they were his


----------



## Lucyloo22

Lucky in Life said:


> So there we finally have it from the horse’s mouth; the decision to put the acting on hold is a conscious one, which sounds like it’s been planned well in advance.


I'm glad he is enjoying himself and seems very happy. I will still be a little hurt that he wants to put acting on the back burner lol. He's just so talented and I know he could get that 3rd nom and even win. Maybe he'll be more selective now with his movies. I don't know anything about racing, but is it an all year around thing?


----------



## LibbyRuth

The Ferrari challenge schedule is not fully year round, though close.  There are three more races in the season.  Two "regular season" - one at the end of July and one in mid-September. Then in November, there is the world championship race which combines the three circuits of challenge racers into one championship group.


----------



## Just Askin

Lucyloo22 said:


> I'm glad he is enjoying himself and seems very happy. I will still be a little hurt that he wants to put acting on the back burner lol. He's just so talented and I know he could get that 3rd nom and even win. Maybe he'll be more selective now with his movies. I don't know anything about racing, but is it an all year around thing?


Not all year. This is this years schedule.


He missed Montreal last year. But this year he has already taken part in an Endurance race in a BMW at Daytona and been allowed to test a new Porsche model for next year. Now he’s been invited as Guest of Honour at Le Mans this weekend. Who knows how often we’ll see him pop up.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I guess to me it seems like it is all season because unfortunately or fortunately, depending on how you look at it; we see the most of him now when he's racing. Thanks guys! I know a lot about other sports, but this one I'm clueless.


----------



## Hackensack

I never had any doubt that it was his own choice to retire from acting, but what a waste!   I hope he's got something coming up that we don't know about yet, but that's probably my own unwillingness to believe his acting career is really over.  I suspect at some point in the future he'll regret walking away from it.


----------



## baewatch

I can't imagine him giving acting up completely....maybe a few years?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Hackensack said:


> I never had any doubt that it was his own choice to retire from acting, but what a waste!   I hope he's got something coming up that we don't know about yet, but that's probably my own unwillingness to believe his acting career is really over.  I suspect at some point in the future he'll regret walking away from it.


I get what you mean. I could see maybe not taking on as many movies in a year. To me acting seems like a cool job to have, but I can bet it can get very exhausting if you are constantly filming back-to-back. On the other hand, for him to give it up completely is a bit disheartening to hear. He's so talented and I would hate to see him give it up so soon.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I never had any doubt that it was his own choice to retire from acting, but what a waste!   I hope he's got something coming up that we don't know about yet, but that's probably my own unwillingness to believe his acting career is really over.  I suspect at some point in the future he'll regret walking away from it.


I don’t read it as him being finished with acting, just him not letting it dictate his everymove. Don’t most of us work towards where he is at right now. His career path has just allowed him to do it way sooner than most people get too. I really envy (but not begrudge) him that.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> So there we finally have it from the horse’s mouth; the decision to put the acting on hold is a conscious one, which sounds like it’s been planned well in advance.


That same horse had talked about hoping the Harry Hole movies would become a franchise, didn't he?  I don't say that to suggest that the chatter claiming he isn't acting because he can't get a job is valid.  Rather, I think there's a bit of revisionist history going on in him saying it's always been the plan to shift from acting to racing. At the start of this Ferrari season, he also said he'd do the first few races and the last, but indicated he wouldn't be available during the summer. People assumed that was due to the next Alien movie Ridley was hopingto make.
I think it's more likely a combination of some acting opportunities going away, and at the same time having racing opportunities pop up that are exciting to him. He could be acting a lot more right now if he wanted to. But he's said other things about his career in the past that would suggest this was not a long range plan, but a right place at the right time that he's taking advantage of and enjoying.


----------



## Hackensack

I think he probably won't be available for Atlanta (Kung Fury) and maybe Watkins Glen (XMDP, if he's part of the reshoots.)  I suspect his role in KF will be over by the November race.  And then the racing starts right back up in January.


----------



## pearlyqueen

2 new pics of Michael and Alicia in Tokyo from a couple of weeks ago


----------



## eserei27

I didn’t take that interview to mean he wasn’t going to act anymore, just to mean that racing is his priority right now. He did say, “my job has afforded me this opportunity” and he was referring to acting, so he obviously still sees that as his primary job. I think he worked very hard for a very long time, and always had slowing down and pursing other interests as a goal of his. I don’t think it will be particularly difficult for him to get roles again when or if he chooses. We’ll see how this all shakes out, but I for one am not giving up hope of seeing Michael on my screen again.


----------



## Lucky in Life

I didn’t say he was never going to act again, my actual words were “on hold” as in taking time out from, having a break from, or however you wish to word it. 

I think Michael appears a very intelligent, grounded and level-headed man, who knows what he wants and is in the very privileged position of being able to follow his dreams and indulge his passions. Right now that means racing.

I don’t think for one minute he’s done with acting for good. I think if the perfect script was to fall into his lap tomorrow he’s smart enough to take it. Let’s be honest none of us know if he’s receiving offers and turning them down or if he’s not getting any so it’s easier to focus on the racing. 

Regardless, he seems to be loving life and he’s looking fantastic.


----------



## eserei27

Round up of pictures from Le Mans (pics found on twitter and Instagram). Our boy shaved! Personal, I prefer the scruff but he looks damn good this way too.


----------



## eserei27

And more!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucky in Life

Goodness me, he’s beautiful!!

Thank you to those of you who post pics, much appreciated


----------



## Lucyloo22

Handsome man!! Thanks for the pics @eserei27 and @Just Askin


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


>



Poor woman. He is such a wind up lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

One year ago today - 17th June 2017 -
Michael was also in France.





Last year rugby player Thierry Dusautoir - this weekend Rafa Nadal.


----------



## Just Askin

Half hour ago


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Thanks for all the pictures!  The Le Mans photos are his "The Counselor" look--one of my favorite looks (and films).


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

Thanks  for the pics!



Hackensack said:


> Thanks for all the pictures!  The Le Mans photos are his "The Counselor" look--one of my favorite looks (and films).


I was going to say the same! I get The Counselor vibes.



eserei27 said:


> Round up of pictures from Le Mans (pics found on twitter and Instagram). Our boy shaved! Personal, I prefer the scruff but he looks damn good this way too.
> View attachment 4101670
> View attachment 4101671
> View attachment 4101672
> View attachment 4101673
> View attachment 4101674
> View attachment 4101675


I like how Jean Todt (FIA president) is looking at him in the first pic 



eserei27 said:


> I didn’t take that interview to mean he wasn’t going to act anymore, just to mean that racing is his priority right now. He did say, “my job has afforded me this opportunity” and he was referring to acting, so he obviously still sees that as his primary job. I think he worked very hard for a very long time, and always had slowing down and pursing other interests as a goal of his. I don’t think it will be particularly difficult for him to get roles again when or if he chooses. We’ll see how this all shakes out, but I for one am not giving up hope of seeing Michael on my screen again.


 He already said that he wasn't going to work with that rhythm years ago. Honestly,I think that jumping from set to set devalues his work too. And I'm saying this as someone who has liked his performances even in those films that got little to no attention,like TAU (one of his best performances in recent years,imo).
I'm happy for him if he's doing something he enjoys. After KF,I hope to see him coming back for a project he's really passionate about. And talking about future roles,I also hope his role in Dark Phoenix is not just a cameo.

Sorry if these ones have already been posted:




Nice video:


----------



## Lucky in Life

Morgane said:


> Thanks  for the pics!
> 
> 
> I was going to say the same! I get The Counselor vibes.
> 
> 
> I like how Jean Todt (FIA president) is looking at him in the first pic
> 
> 
> He already said that he wasn't going to work with that rhythm years ago. Honestly,I think that jumping from set to set devalues his work too. And I'm saying this as someone who has liked his performances even in those films that got little to no attention,like TAU (one of his best performances in recent years,imo).
> I'm happy for him if he's doing something he enjoys. After KF,I hope to see him coming back for a project he's really passionate about. And talking about future roles,I also hope his role in Dark Phoenix is not just a cameo.
> 
> Sorry if these ones have already been posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video:




That middle pic  It’s made me go all unnecessary.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Wonder if there’s a little disharmony in the Fassbender house tonight, with the footie?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Lucky in Life said:


> Wonder if there’s a little disharmony in the Fassbender house tonight, with the footie?


I was rooting for Sweden since I am still bitter about last World Cup final where they annihlated my team


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael is in Northern Ireland this weekend:




https://www.belfastlive.co.uk/whats...-fassbender-ballycastle-second-celeb-14821528


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael is in Northern Ireland this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 4110765
> 
> 
> https://www.belfastlive.co.uk/whats...-fassbender-ballycastle-second-celeb-14821528


come down further south of our country fassy! lol


----------



## baewatch

https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/...-northern-ireland-seaside-visit-37043386.html


----------



## LibbyRuth

So did they not celebrate midsummer together, or did the writer not recognize an Oscar winning star as a third star visiting the area? Maybe Michael wasn’t thrilled about all the pics shared last year. Or maybe that World Cup match was more serious to both than just a game.


----------



## wee drop o bush

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael is in Northern Ireland this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 4110765
> 
> 
> https://www.belfastlive.co.uk/whats...-fassbender-ballycastle-second-celeb-14821528



WHAT? That’s only down the road from me, why did I not know this!


----------



## Just Askin

wee drop o bush said:


> WHAT? That’s only down the road from me, why did I not know this!


Your name is brilliant then, given where you live . I wonder if a visit to the distillery was on the weekends agenda?


----------



## Allie28

wee drop o bush said:


> WHAT? That’s only down the road from me, why did I not know this!



Hey, you never know, he might still be close by.   Lol, love your name.


----------



## Allie28

Thanks to all who provided pics and news!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Just Askin said:


> Your name is brilliant then, given where you live . I wonder if a visit to the distillery was on the weekends agenda?





Allie28 said:


> Hey, you never know, he might still be close by.   Lol, love your name.



I was on the look out today, sadly I did not track him down 
Mind you, if he was at the distillery I will soon find out


----------



## Allie28

Here's some early work of Michael's to enjoy.....


----------



## Allie28

*Killarney Golf Club*‏ @KillarneyGolf 35m35 minutes ago
Great to have one of Fossa's and Killarney's biggest exports out on Mahonys Point today! Former KGFC caddie (as he likes to be known!!) Michael Fassbender joins his father Joe, Brian and Tim for a morning 4 ball pictured here on the epic 16th hole.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Allie28 said:


> *Killarney Golf Club*‏ @KillarneyGolf 35m35 minutes ago
> Great to have one of Fossa's and Killarney's biggest exports out on Mahonys Point today! Former KGFC caddie (as he likes to be known!!) Michael Fassbender joins his father Joe, Brian and Tim for a morning 4 ball pictured here on the epic 16th hole.



Look at the at view!

I love how close he appears to his parents, it seems like his dad is his best mate.


----------



## Just Askin

What a beautiful shot.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Photographer :Gavin Bond


----------



## Just Askin

Another from Gavin Bond


----------



## MeridianXO

Hey, new member here. I've been reading these forums for a while and I didn't notice this posted yet, so I thought I'd share it. Didn't somebody say something about mid-summer parties? All the places I've looked so far only talk about how Michael showed up at Marine Hotel Ballycastle on Saturday, but, no more info was given, so I thought I'd post the rest of the story I found as to his reason for being there (As well as to why Jamie Dornan was spotted in the same town on Friday). Anyways, here's the article :
https://www.belfastlive.co.uk/news/jamie-dornan-michael-fassbender-enjoyed-14827491

It looks to me like they had a few people over for a big party. Alicia looks to be the one in the big yellow sweater, but, since the shots are so far away, it's hard to tell.

Anyways, glad to be here...


----------



## Hackensack

MeridianXO said:


> Hey, new member here. I've been reading these forums for a while and I didn't notice this posted yet, so I thought I'd share it. Didn't somebody say something about mid-summer parties? All the places I've looked so far only talk about how Michael showed up at Marine Hotel Ballycastle on Saturday, but, no more info was given, so I thought I'd post the rest of the story I found as to his reason for being there (As well as to why Jamie Dornan was spotted in the same town on Friday). Anyways, here's the article :
> https://www.belfastlive.co.uk/news/jamie-dornan-michael-fassbender-enjoyed-14827491
> 
> It looks to me like they had a few people over for a big party. Alicia looks to be the one in the big yellow sweater, but, since the shots are so far away, it's hard to tell.
> 
> Anyways, glad to be here...


Welcome, and thanks for the photos.  I wish I could see yellow-sweater-woman better; Alicia might still be filming in Tokyo.  Conor's place looks amazing.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I can't really tell if it's her either. Too hard to tell, and I agree maybe she still is in Tokyo. The color of the hair looks right but I'm torn on if that's how she would dress lol. I also can't seem to spot Michael so maybe I am totally blind and you could be totally right!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I hope for Alicia’s sake that the woman in that picture isn’t her and I dont think it is. Wouldn’t it be insulting to her if all these articles were written about stars coming to Antrim, and she wasn’t mentioned in one?


----------



## Just Askin

MeridianXO said:


> Hey, new member here. I've been reading these forums for a while and I didn't notice this posted yet, so I thought I'd share it. Didn't somebody say something about mid-summer parties? All the places I've looked so far only talk about how Michael showed up at Marine Hotel Ballycastle on Saturday, but, no more info was given, so I thought I'd post the rest of the story I found as to his reason for being there (As well as to why Jamie Dornan was spotted in the same town on Friday). Anyways, here's the article :
> https://www.belfastlive.co.uk/news/jamie-dornan-michael-fassbender-enjoyed-14827491
> 
> It looks to me like they had a few people over for a big party. Alicia looks to be the one in the big yellow sweater, but, since the shots are so far away, it's hard to tell.
> 
> Anyways, glad to be here...


 Welcome.

There are posts on Instagram from the weekend. That’s not Alicia in the Yellow jumper. I believe filming has just finished/is finishing for Alicia in Tokyo.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> What a beautiful shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographer :Gavin Bond


Great shots. These are from the Ferrari magazine,right?

With Simon Kinberg at the Montreal GP


----------



## Just Askin

These pics are too much


----------



## eserei27

This is in Rootstown, Ohio. It’s 5 minutes from where I work. It’s where I went to medical school. 

Source: Facebook, Kasey Taubler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Askin

Pics from Nelson Ledges Road Course 29/6/18


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> This is in Rootstown, Ohio. It’s 5 minutes from where I work. It’s where I went to medical school.
> 
> Source: Facebook, Kasey Taubler
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O_O no way! Sooo close. Any idea if he's still there? It must be such a tease to know he's so close yet so far (if you can't pinpoint the exact location).


----------



## eserei27

This is literally my back yard! lolol. Unfortunately, I’m currently across the state in Toledo for a reunion. Oh well, I’m having a good time myself  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> This is literally my back yard! lolol. Unfortunately, I’m currently across the state in Toledo for a reunion. Oh well, I’m having a good time myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh no! Of course he would be there now haha. Hopefully you can see him another time.


----------



## Just Askin

*LOVING THE TEAM SHIRT!*
*

*
*Src: Gregory Hicks FB*


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> *LOVING THE TEAM SHIRT!*
> *
> View attachment 4117298
> *
> *Src: Gregory Hicks FB*


He looks like a kid here haha. Love it


----------



## Just Askin

4 parts to the vid so check the post on Instagram.


----------



## Just Askin

Src: Todd Bolin fb


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> 4 parts to the vid so check the post on Instagram.



In one of these interviews I think he said that Montreal was his last Ferrari Challenge race for the year.  Missing Watkins Glen in late July would suggest DP reshoots?  And the other two in September and November would be for Kung Fury?


----------



## Just Askin

*Car problems all day but still smiling . . .*



Src:Todd Bolin


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> In one of these interviews I think he said that Montreal was his last Ferrari Challenge race for the year.  Missing Watkins Glen in late July would suggest DP reshoots?  And the other two in September and November would be for Kung Fury?



Unless he meant “last” as in most recent (like it’s used in last weekend or last Monday). On the other hand, he does have some upcoming shooting going on, as you mentioned. Could go either way, I suppose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Unless he meant “last” as in most recent (like it’s used in last weekend or last Monday). On the other hand, he does have some upcoming shooting going on, as you mentioned. Could go either way, I suppose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had to recheck.  He said that Montreal was in the Ferrari Challenge series he raced last year, and up to that race (Montreal) this year; that is his last race in the series (this year, I assume).  (That is not an exact quote, but close.)  So it's somewhat ambiguous but I'm leaning toward his last race this year.


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> Had to recheck.  He said that Montreal was in the Ferrari Challenge series he raced last year, and up to that race (Montreal) this year; that is his last race in the series (this year, I assume).  (That is not an exact quote, but close.)  So it's somewhat ambiguous but I'm leaning toward his last race this year.



I actually agree with you and am leaning towards it being his last race this year, what with his upcoming shooting schedule. But I was planning on trying to go see him race in Watkins Glen, so the hopeful part of me hopes I’m wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eserei27

And all that being said, I actually WOULD like to see him back on a film set. I miss seeing him in movies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> And all that being said, I actually WOULD like to see him back on a film set. I miss seeing him in movies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too bad that WG is the one you could actually attend, if he were racing it!  Still, I want to see him on a film set too.


----------



## eserei27

So, I’ve eaten at this restaurant tons of times. I live in this town. (Warren, OH)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## baewatch

kudos to Michael M. Fassherr - I'm amused


----------



## LibbyRuth

Okay, I may not be a fan of he and his wife as a couple, but even I have to start admitting that it's really strange that he's been jumping around visiting various people and taking on so many hobbies and seeing so little of his wife these days.  In the first few years they were together, it all made sense because they were apart for long stints of time with both working. But he's not working now, It's weird.


----------



## Morgane

Well,he's not exactly visiting people. He has had a race or event every weekend. At this point racing doesn't look like a mere hobby anymore. I'd say he has some obligations too. I think they have always put a lot of effort into seeing each other even when they were both filming,but flying to Japan for three/four days doesn't make much sense.

This is nice


----------



## LibbyRuth

Spending time with his family and friends in Ireland is an obligation now?  That's kind of sad. People are always talking about how close he is to his friends and family - you'd think that was a choice he made for people who matter the most to him, rather than an obligation.  They are both making choices, and those choices don't include each other these days.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> Spending time with his family and friends in Ireland is an obligation now?  That's kind of sad. People are always talking about how close he is to his friends and family - you'd think that was a choice he made for people who matter the most to him, rather than an obligation.  They are both making choices, and those choices don't include each other these days.



He's fine.  They're fine.  Mama and Papa Fass are fine.


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> *Spending time with his family and friends in Ireland is an obligation now?  *That's kind of sad. People are always talking about how close he is to his friends and family - you'd think that was a choice he made for people who matter the most to him, rather than an obligation.  They are both making choices, and those choices don'tr include each other these days.


No,it's not an obligation and,obviously,it's not what I was talking about. But we don't know every single detail about their lives,why he's in Ireland,why he's at his agent's home and so on. Actually,for all we know he could have been in Tokyo before going to Killarney or before his last race.


----------



## LibbyRuth

You’re right, we don’t know. Of course when they are together and there’s talk of them being the greatest love story ever told and a couple who can’t stand to be apart, we don’t know that either. I think it’s very odd for a couple not even married a year yet to be apart for such long stretches when it appears to be by choice. Sure, Michael may be committing to race related events to get more experience, but he’s choosing that at the expense of time with his wife. It works for them and that’s a-ok. But it’s not the behavior of two people who can’t stand to be apart.


----------



## Hackensack

Cute article celebrating Michael (and Jay-Z) as summer style icons.  

http://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/article/why-are-all-summer-clothes-so-horribly-naff


----------



## baewatch

They are possibly independent individuals.
Michael never seemed to need a partner by his side in order to function.
Alicia might be the same.
They probably enjoy their freedom, doing what they love.
Soon enough they will regroup and get together.


----------



## eserei27

Source: Facebook, Todd Bolin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

I don’t think I’ve see this one before. Think it’s from Montreal. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## baewatch

never mind


----------



## mollie12

Amy Adams mentioned you wanted to work with him while promoting her new TV series.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

I saw this on one of the San Diego comic-con websites: it will be released in September, available at the convention:

https://www.amazon.com/Alien-Covenant-Drawings-Dane-Hallett/dp/1785659243


----------



## Hackensack

Someone on twitter just saw Michael and Alicia at Biarritz.  Hopefully some photos soon--I'll take anything!


----------



## mollie12

Hackensack said:


> Someone on twitter just saw Michael and Alicia at Biarritz.  Hopefully some photos soon--I'll take anything!



I know the AV Twitter fan account posted a photo of her in France yesterday, so that at least checks out.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Someone on twitter just saw Michael and Alicia at Biarritz.  Hopefully some photos soon--I'll take anything!



I assumed they were there after Michael was spotted at Bilbao airport last week, and Alicia finished filming in Japan a week ago.


----------



## Allie28

I saw a twitter sighting of them shopping in a supermarket (also in Biarritz).  Now I'm imagining looking up from the produce and seeing Michael Fassbender picking out avocados....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Allie28 said:


> I saw a twitter sighting of them shopping in a supermarket (also in Biarritz).  Now I'm imagining looking up from the produce and seeing Michael Fassbender picking out avocados....



Ha ha! Their house is in that area so I guess they were stocking up.


----------



## readingnook

So cute.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4096838
> View attachment 4096839
> View attachment 4096840
> View attachment 4096841
> View attachment 4096842
> View attachment 4096843
> View attachment 4096844
> View attachment 4096845
> View attachment 4096846
> View attachment 4096848




WOW Michael looks just like his dad here in the pic with the helmet.


----------



## readingnook

wow caught up.  haven't been here in weeks, glad to see Michael's busy and enjoying life.  thank you everyone for the posts and the pics.  

he owes Angie Mead King a bottle of whisky - what bet did he lose?


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> wow caught up.  haven't been here in weeks, glad to see Michael's busy and enjoying life.  thank you everyone for the posts and the pics.
> 
> he owes Angie Mead King a bottle of whisky - what bet did he lose?



She started about 2nd from last and he was at least 5 cars in front of her. He bet she wouldn’t over take him. She did


----------



## readingnook

I love this!   Thanks!!!  But what were the final results?


----------



## LibbyRuth

It’s weird that none of the typical Michael fan accounts that monitor tags on him are picking up the sightings of Michael And Alicia. I wonder if that means more of them have dropped off from following him.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> I love this!   Thanks!!!  But what were the final results?


It was the 2nd race. Michael came third in his class. Angie came about 9th in hers. She races in a higher class. She overtook Michael and finished 2 or 3 places in front of him, hence the bottle of Whiskey (which she actually said isn’t her drink but she’ll make the prize her choice of drink next time ).
He got hit early on in the first race so ended up last.


----------



## Just Askin

*This time last year. Love it...*
*





*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *This time last year. Love it...*
> *
> View attachment 4135585
> View attachment 4135586
> View attachment 4135587
> View attachment 4135588
> View attachment 4135589
> *



Lovely pics - so happy and in love [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Morgane

Allie28 said:


> I saw a twitter sighting of them shopping in a supermarket (also in Biarritz).  Now I'm imagining looking up from the produce and seeing Michael Fassbender picking out avocados....


Biarritz is basically their second home,I suppose.



Hackensack said:


> I saw this on one of the San Diego comic-con websites: it will be released in September, available at the convention:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alien-Covenant-Drawings-Dane-Hallett/dp/1785659243


This looks amazing! I would have really liked to see more of his and Matt Hatton's work in the laboratory set piece.  This is another art work for SDCC:
http://www.alien-covenant.com/news/matt-hatton-reveals-sdcc-exclusive-alien-artwork-giveaway

Talking about SDCC,there's a cryptic tweet on the XMen account. Who knows,maybe they will show something.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

From Nelsons Ledges


----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> Biarritz is basically their second home,I suppose.



Incidentally I heard it from a pretty reliable source that Michael has said they intend to divide their time between "here, London and France" (her words not mine, we were in Lisbon, and the reference was to where they had homes).


----------



## LibbyRuth

With as much time as they've been apart this year, they'd only have to do one week in each place for that to be true!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Incidentally I heard it from a pretty reliable source that Michael has said they intend to divide their time between "here, London and France" (her words not mine, we were in Lisbon, and the reference was to where they had homes).


Tell me more please!!! London, France, Portugal, Sweden and Ireland for this lovely couple. What a charmed life they lead!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Incidentally I heard it from a pretty reliable source that Michael has said they intend to divide their time between "here, London and France" (her words not mine, we were in Lisbon, and the reference was to where they had homes).



They are reaping their rewards and I bet they’re enjoying setting up their homes in each of the three locations!


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Tell me more please!!! London, France, Portugal, Sweden and Ireland for this lovely couple. What a charmed life they lead!!!



Sure !  It’s a long story PM me!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Sure !  It’s a long story PM me!


Done . Thank you!


----------



## baewatch

Those two insta pics are great - having fun in viva la france!


----------



## Lucyloo22

baewatch said:


> Those two insta pics are great - having fun in viva la france!


Yes!! And he looks great  glad he's having fun in beautiful France.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> Yes!! And he looks great  glad he's having fun in beautiful France.



Was away on holiday and just noticed  pics haven’t been posted here yet!







He certainly looks relaxed, happy and sun kissed!


----------



## Just Askin

Yeah sorry they weren’t posted. I didn’t forget, I’m just having an internal debate on Internet privacy etc. I’ve had vids since the other night but...anyway....yes he is looking amazing as is Alicia who is also in France with him.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Weird that Alicia didn't go to the concert.  Being a former dancer, you'd think she'd be into music.


----------



## Just Askin

It’s so healthy that they can do things separately and don’t need to be in each other’s pockets. I know how some people can’t function without their life partner beside them 24hrs. I reckon that’s why some people are destined to be on their own. Shame really.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Totally agree - but for a couple that hates to be apart, they sure do what they hate quite often.


----------



## Just Askin

I wanna gossip about some sites dedicated to Michael. Why on earth would people rather see Michael, at 41, unattached and alone. I don’t get why some fans aren’t happy that he’s now happily married, and going by comments both him and his wife have made, hopefully starting a family.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Why does it matter that people form different opinions?  None of the people participating on the fan sites have any contact or influence on Michael and his life. Different people observe things in different ways.  Does it matter?  Is it worth trying to cut people down and attack them personally because they form different opinions?  The American political system has fallen to that, and it sucks to the point that celebrity gossip is a fine escape.  Why let such a great escape fall victim to the same sort of behavior?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I wanna gossip about some sites dedicated to Michael. Why on earth would people rather see Michael, at 41, unattached and alone. I don’t get why some fans aren’t happy that he’s now happily married, and going by comments both him and his wife have made, hopefully starting a family.



ITA, very strange indeed.... I avoid those sites, nothing interesting or entertaining in sad people inferring spiteful suggestions and being catty.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Yeah sorry they weren’t posted. I didn’t forget, I’m just having an internal debate on Internet privacy etc. I’ve had vids since the other night but...anyway....yes he is looking amazing as is Alicia who is also in France with him.
> View attachment 4141489
> View attachment 4141490
> View attachment 4141491
> View attachment 4141492



Well I guess if his crowd post pics/videos on public social media sites it can’t be much of a privacy invasion?

Michael (and Alicia) look glowing, their sojourn in France is clearly doing them a world of good!


----------



## Just Askin

Lol how about if these fan sites stopped projecting their dissatisfaction with their own lives onto Michael. Maybe they just have no concept of what it’s like to be in a real relationship, surrounded by friends and family. People who marry and have kids yet still remain a solid part of your life. That’s how I view Michael and Alicia’s circle of people. It must be awful to have your crush marry everything you are not. Oh well


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Well I guess if his crowd post pics/videos on public social media sites it can’t be much of a privacy invasion?
> 
> Michael (and Alicia) look glowing, their sojourn in France is clearly doing them a world of good!


It’s just my mind set at the minute...lol...I’m sure it will pass.
You know that 6 degrees of separation thing? Well I’m now at 2 with several people and it’s a bit of a head f**k ...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> ITA, very strange indeed.... I avoid those sites, nothing interesting or entertaining in sad people inferring spiteful suggestions and being catty.


So do I until last night. Had a flick around. Nice to see some have had Kama influence their departure. Unfortunately others are still churning the same negative, nasty, rubbish. I swear I’d be ashamed if my kids ever behaved in such a way, let alone adults I know.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Well I guess if his crowd post pics/videos on public social media sites it can’t be much of a privacy invasion?
> 
> Michael (and Alicia) look glowing, their sojourn in France is clearly doing them a world of good!


Very true about people in his crowd choosing to share the pictures. I don't recall there being much debate about privacy invassion last year when her friends were posting pics from midsummer. I don't see why this should be any different .
Have there been any pictures of Alicia since she finished filming in Japan?


----------



## Just Askin

Some people learn from their mistakes others just continue to deny they exist and use deflection.


----------



## eserei27

If something is shared on social media on a public account, it’s fair game. People know that once you share something, especially something containing a celebrity, it will spread far and wide. So I think that if Michael didn’t want those pics/ videos out there, he’d ask his companions not to post them.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> If something is shared on social media on a public account, it’s fair game. People know that once you share something, especially something containing a celebrity, it will spread far and wide. So I think that if Michael didn’t want those pics/ videos out there, he’d ask his companions not to post them.


I’m honestly not casting judgement, I was just explaining that’s where my head is at the moment so I didn’t jump in and post the 2 vids on Saturday night. 
Not sure I agree about him asking for them not to post in that particular sort of situation. He’s not a prima Donna type. I think he must realistically except it’s gonna happen so won’t complain. Doesn’t necessarily mean he’s ok with it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I could understand in this case why he wouldn't want the pictures posted.  It adds to the questions of why he's chosen activities away from his wife for so much of the year. If too much of that gets published, tabloids will start asking questions, which can cause headaches for all involved.


----------



## Just Askin

Because of course there are definitely no pics of Michael with his wife over the last few weeks. Some people use the same methods as ***** does to get their info about the world. Oh well.


----------



## LibbyRuth

When just about any picture of Michael and Alicia posted makes its way to Purse Forum in less than 24 hours, and no pictures of the two of them taken in the past year have been posted in several weeks, it's not unreasonable to point out that pictures of the two of them are not circulating right now, and that fans would notice.  The lack of activity on their threads does not require a *****-like distraction / conspiracy theory.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Because of course there are definitely no pics of Michael with his wife over the last few weeks. Some people use the same methods as ***** does to get their info about the world. Oh well.


Weren’t they sneakily pictured out having lunch the week before last?


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Weren’t they sneakily pictured out having lunch the week before last?


If the people that can’t deal with the fact that Michael is married to Alicia say it ain’t so then I guess it must be a figment of our imagination. Only what they see and say exists.


----------



## LibbyRuth

.


----------



## Just Askin

So if it’s not posted on PF or a tumblr/instagram/Twitter account then it’s not happening. Hilarious . Donny would be proud.


----------



## LibbyRuth

All this talk and still no picture to end the entire discussion.  Weird.  Oh wait, I found it!


----------



## Just Askin

Oh wow. Let me be so upset that I post pics,quickly. It’s so important to me to score points I will do it immediately...nah maybe not.


----------



## Just Askin

LibbyRuth said:


> View attachment 4141932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk and still no picture to end the entire discussion.  Weird.  Oh wait, I found it!


Thank you for posting this lovely pic. Look how happy Michael looks. I love how Alicia is looking at him. I wonder if they were discussing their impending Ibiza trip . It’s so exciting when you go to check out and book your wedding venue. Who knew they’d be married 3 and a half months later. Gorgeous couple.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Thank you for posting this lovely pic. Look how happy Michael looks. I love how Alicia is looking at him. I wonder if they were discussing their impending Ibiza trip . It’s so exciting when you go to check out and book your wedding venue. Who knew they’d be married 3 and a half months later. Gorgeous couple.


It was an exciting time ... they were seen so many places together ... pictures were taken.  As Cher says, if we could turn back time ...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> So if it’s not posted on PF or a tumblr/instagram/Twitter account then it’s not happening. Hilarious . Donny would be proud.


Well, all the Saint Thomas’ of the world need to do is just look at the big fat ring on his finger regardless of whether or not he’s alone.


----------



## Just Askin

Erm...if we could turn back time....I would’ve  realised sooner that it was never me Michael was going to marry?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So if it’s not posted on PF or a tumblr/instagram/Twitter account then it’s not happening. Hilarious . Donny would be proud.



Lol, they can’t win can they? If pics of the two of them emerge they’re accused of PR opportunities or pap strolls blah blah. No pics and assumptions they aren’t together and want to be apart! 

We know that since Alicia finished filming in Japan earlier this month she headed to Guethary where they have a home. They were spotted there shopping and a pic of Alicia last week.


----------



## Just Askin

If we could turn back time....I would have stopped being nasty about people I now nothing about?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Lol, they can’t win can they? If pics of the two of them emerge they’re accused of PR opportunities or pap strolls blah blah. No pics and assumptions they aren’t together and want to be apart!
> 
> We know that since Alicia finished filming in Japan earlier this month she headed to Guethary where they have a home. They were spotted there shopping and a pic of Alicia last week.


I’m more worried that people use these threads as some sort of news provider. That’s kind of scary.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> If we could turn back time....I would have stopped being nasty about people I now nothing about?



There's still time for  that.
If we could turn back time, I bet that a lot of those predictions about Michael spending the early summer in Tokyo eating sushi and surfing would have never been made.
Look, we're all observing people we don't know. We are all drawing conclusions from the information we have. Sometimes we'reright, sometimes we're wrong, and it's going to be that way because none of us know them so we're projecting life the way we want it on them.
Good discussion on the gossip sites today!


----------



## Just Askin

Some of us are even nasty about a young beautiful actress, even setting up blogs just to do that. I wonder what that says about sections of Michael’s fandom. But don’t worry cos ...hahaha it’s just light hearted, a joke, no real harm done . It’s not feeding the beast at all.


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> View attachment 4141486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141487
> 
> 
> He certainly looks relaxed, happy and sun kissed!



Lovely pics - thank you!  Yes, Michael’s looking happy and relaxed and enjoying the summer - great to see.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I wanna gossip about some sites dedicated to Michael. Why on earth would people rather see Michael, at 41, unattached and alone. I don’t get why some fans aren’t happy that he’s now happily married, and going by comments both him and his wife have made, hopefully starting a family.



If anyone spends their downtime posting a stream of negative or nasty comments about anyone  - whether that is Michael or any other person - then just pity them.  Nobody does that if they are a happy, well-rounded individual.


----------



## scarlet555

gossip forums...  why do they exist? 

Not even Michael F can make me care about car racing... Can't wait to see him in a movie... of sort.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Well given that this is a gossip forum, I hope we'd all agree that they exist for fun and entertainment!


----------



## pearlyqueen

JaneWT said:


> If anyone spends their downtime posting a stream of negative or nasty comments about anyone  - whether that is Michael or any other person - then just pity them.  Nobody does that if they are a happy, well-rounded individual.



Absolutely - I suppose they should be pitied really, especially those who use their blogs to invent lies and masquerade it as gossip.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Absolutely - I suppose they should be pitied really, especially those who use their blogs to invent lies and masquerade it as gossip.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael said , and Ferrari Challenge confirmed, no more Ferrari this season. Although the final in Italy, in Nov could be the exception. There’s also Champ Car still running. I’m hoping he’ll attend the 24hr race in Utah this weekend. Not much luck with the car last month. It would be nice for him to complete a 24hr...and we get some lovely pics.


----------



## Morgane

.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## baewatch

Speak for yourself Just Askin lol


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> There's still time for  that.
> If we could turn back time, I bet that a lot of those predictions about Michael spending the early summer in Tokyo eating sushi and surfing would have never been made.
> Look, we're all observing people we don't know. *We are all drawing conclusions from the information we have. *Sometimes we'reright, sometimes we're wrong, and it's going to be that way because none of us know them so we're projecting life the way we want it on them.
> Good discussion on the gossip sites today!


Yes,it's usually what people do in these threads. But what I often see is people drawing conclusions from the information we _don't_ have.
There's also this idea that whoever pays attention to their tags on social media is supposed to be notified  about every move,every time they're together. I mean,all these intricate (nonexistent) PR stunts would be useless..
I really appreciate that other posters update the thread with new pics,tweets and so on.. But I also know that it's impossible to keep track of _every_ sighting,every sneaky pic,and in many cases people don't share anything,or  they simply have private accounts. 




eserei27 said:


> *If something is shared on social media on a public account, it’s fair game. *People know that once you share something, especially something containing a celebrity, it will spread far and wide. So I think that if Michael didn’t want those pics/ videos out there, he’d ask his companions not to post them.


I agree,and in the end it's really the same when people recognize someone waiting at the airport and share the sneaky pic on their instagram acount. It's still intrusive but these pics  end up being reposted by others in any case.




Just Askin said:


> Michael said , and Ferrari Challenge confirmed, no more Ferrari this season. Although the final in Italy, in Nov could be the exception. There’s also Champ Car still running. I’m hoping he’ll attend the 24hr race in Utah this weekend. Not much luck with the car last month. It would be nice for him to complete a 24hr...and we get some lovely pics.


Just when Eserei could have been our reporter..   He's basically missing two races. I also think it's possible he shows up in Italy.


----------



## eserei27

Chateau Marmont (L.A.) on July 24, 2018. From Weibo.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He looks so good with his hair that length and the right amount of scruff. He’s just handsome, especially with the tan. He must be reporting for work - pre production meetings etc.


----------



## lunadeagosto

Its a pity the closed eyes pics
A short trip, he is again in Basque Country zone


----------



## Lucky in Life

He looks like he’s sleep walking, but he still looks gorgeous. I agree that might be my fave hair length on him.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Sooo handsome!! He looks great here  I agree about the hair!


----------



## Hackensack

Short video of driving the Porsche 919 with Patrick Dempsey earlier this summer:



(Found link on beatfassbender twitter.)


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Short video of driving the Porsche 919 with Patrick Dempsey *earlier this summer*:
> 
> 
> 
> (Found link on beatfassbender twitter.)



Yes,this was shot in Alcañiz in May.
Thanks! 

In other news..
https://mcucosmic.com/2018/07/26/no-dark-phoenix-and-new-mutants-were-not-secretly-cancelled/
https://mcucosmic.com/2018/07/27/more-details-on-dark-phoenixs-status-its-still-being-released/
 It was actually strange that  this "leaker" had inside info about.. _everything  _from the fact that Disney wants a "clean slate" (even if the deal will not even be closed when DP will be released) to what Disney will do with Deadpool,Gambit and basically every Fox project..   I know this type of clickbait comes from the  same sites that use CDAN as their source,but I guess it's just the beginning..


----------



## LibbyRuth

I must admit I’m kind of puzzled by some of the outcry over possible Xmen recasting. With the merger, the appearance is that Disney would choose a brand new cast. But before Dark Phoenix was announced, wasn’t there uncertainty that there’d be another with the cast because of hints they didn’t want to do another. When people like Michael, James, Jennifer and Nick indicate they are ready to move on it’s hard to tell if it’s a negotiayion ploy for more money or a genuine feeling that they’ve done all they can with the role. I’ve also seen fans talking about needing to keep Hugh Jackman, but he’s made it quite clear he’s done with Wolverine. 
Just because we love stars in a given role doesn’t mean they want to okay it forever. So I wonder how much of the recast talk came from a studio saying “we have a new way!” And how much was knowledge they had to find new people to keep it alive. 
I get the feeling that the recast talk led to a bad game of telephone in claiming that movies nearly in the can would just be dumped.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> I must admit I’m kind of puzzled by some of the outcry over possible Xmen recasting. With the merger, the appearance is that Disney would choose a brand new cast. But before Dark Phoenix was announced, wasn’t there uncertainty that there’d be another with the cast because of hints they didn’t want to do another. When people like Michael, James, Jennifer and Nick indicate they are ready to move on it’s hard to tell if it’s a negotiayion ploy for more money or a genuine feeling that they’ve done all they can with the role. I’ve also seen fans talking about needing to keep Hugh Jackman, but he’s made it quite clear he’s done with Wolverine.
> Just because we love stars in a given role doesn’t mean they want to okay it forever. So I wonder how much of the recast talk came from a studio saying “we have a new way!” And how much was knowledge they had to find new people to keep it alive.
> I get the feeling that the recast talk led to a bad game of telephone in claiming that movies nearly in the can would just be dumped.


There is a certain group of people for whom everything Marvel does is great, and everything Fox does is awful--just by definition.  I think the flurry of bad news about XMDP, and the rumors of cancellation, were all on online sources that themselves took the whole story from a single anonymous source on a fan site(!), and it fit in with the dreams of the "fanboys," thus proving that they were right, and that Fox movies are terrible.  I think that's the only reason the story got any traction at all--on the face of it, it's a ridiculous story to imagine that DP would be scrapped.
I've always had the feeling that Michael is interested in Magneto.  He comes up with ideas--the Polish family in Apocalypse--and apparently he was really interested in Genosha as well.  If I were Disney, I would keep some of the actors.  Magneto is supposed to be a great villain; if they want to use the character that way, then they need someone of weight and presence to play the role.  (On the other hand, if they drop Michael from the franchise, then I won't have to go see those movies anymore!)


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> Short video of driving the Porsche 919 with Patrick Dempsey earlier this summer:
> 
> 
> 
> (Found link on beatfassbender twitter.)



That was lovely!


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> If I were Disney, I would keep some of the actors.


I think Disney will use all of the actors, or none of the actors, otherwise it is just too confusing for an audience.  I reckon they will do the latter and re-cast entirely, but  long after DP has been released.

BUT, since I am only interested in Michael’s role in all this and I really don’t care at all for Marvel...


Hackensack said:


> On the other hand, if they drop Michael from the franchise, then I won't have to go see those movies anymore!


Yup.  Precisely.


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> But before Dark Phoenix was announced, wasn’t there uncertainty that there’d be another with the cast because of hints they didn’t want to do another. When people like Michael, James, Jennifer and Nick indicate they are ready to move on it’s hard to tell if it’s a negotiayion ploy for more money or a genuine feeling that they’ve done all they can with the role.


I think Jennifer was the one who really gave the impression that she was done with the role. But  it looks like they all have a very good relationship with Kinberg,so that helped too. It's also possible they had a clause in their contracts and in any case it's not conceivable to recast roles  for what looks like the conclusive chapter of this series (unless they planned to split the Dark Phoenix saga).



Hackensack said:


> *There is a certain group of people for whom everything Marvel does is great, and everything Fox does is awful--just by definition.*  I think the flurry of bad news about XMDP, and the rumors of cancellation, were all on online sources that themselves took the whole story from a single anonymous source on a fan site(!), and it fit in with the dreams of the "fanboys," thus proving that they were right, and that Fox movies are terrible.  I think that's the only reason the story got any traction at all--on the face of it, it's a ridiculous story to imagine that DP would be scrapped.
> I've always had the feeling that Michael is interested in Magneto.  He comes up with ideas--the Polish family in Apocalypse--and apparently he was really interested in Genosha as well.  If I were Disney, I would keep some of the actors.  Magneto is supposed to be a great villain; if they want to use the character that way, then they need someone of weight and presence to play the role.  (On the other hand, if they drop Michael from the franchise, then I won't have to go see those movies anymore!)


I'm not really a fan of the genre, and First Class is probably the only movie I've really enjoyed among the prequels (with all its cheesy aspects ),but it's not like Fox has just produced a series of flops.. And for the most part they have done very good casting choices.
Some Marvel fanboys also like to ignore that the first X-Men was the movie that led to the resurgence of superhero movies.



JaneWT said:


> I think Disney will use all of the actors, or none of the actors, otherwise it is just too confusing for an audience.  *I reckon they will do the latter and re-cast entirely, but  long after DP has been released.*
> 
> BUT, since I am only interested in Michael’s role in all this and I really don’t care at all for Marvel...
> 
> Yup.  Precisely.


I also think they don't have immediate plans for new X-Men movies,at least not with the overexposed characters.  It wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Morgane

I think these answers from an old interview for Time Out  magazine to promote Assassin's Creed are quite insightful (and honest):


> *Do you ever stop working? It looks like you've been making movies non-stop for almost a decade now.*
> ‘It’s been pretty full-on. I had a ferocious appetite and energy for it, and I went at it like a maniac. But I’m going to take some downtime now. The last five years, I was verging on being a workaholic. I’ve just been going from film to film.’





> *Now that you're producing movies, can you see yourself giving up acting?*
> ‘I can see it. I’m not ruling it out. I’m not saying it’s going to happen, but a part of me thinks you have a time as an actor when you’re at your best. There’s a journey to it, and then it’s downhill.’
> 
> *So it's something you think about: reaching your peak as an actor?*
> ‘I guess I ask myself: Why have I worked a lot? Why have I attacked the work with such a frenzy? Maybe I wanted to leave a body of work behind? Maybe it’s because I worked for quite a while to get to this position. I don’t know. I’m definitely going to take some time off acting now. I’ve given it everything up to this point.’


----------



## JaneWT

It was nice to see Michael on BBC4 this week in a clip from ‘Fish Tank’, during ‘Mark Kermode’s Secrets of Cinema’ - the ‘Coming of Age’ episode.  The female POV scene of him making a cup of tea in those low-slung jeans is always a pleasure to watch!

Fish Tank was the first film where I really sat up and took notice of Michael, checking out his IMDB page and recalling  him as the standout from The Devil’s Whore and 300.  Aside from it being a terrific film, it was also filmed near to where I grew up, so I’m really fond of it.  It’s not shown on television nearly enough.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> It was nice to see Michael on BBC4 this week in a clip from ‘Fish Tank’, during ‘Mark Kermode’s Secrets of Cinema’ - the ‘Coming of Age’ episode.  The female POV scene of him making a cup of tea in those low-slung jeans is always a pleasure to watch!
> 
> Fish Tank was the first film where I really sat up and took notice of Michael, checking out his IMDB page and recalling  him as the standout from The Devil’s Whore and 300.  Aside from it being a terrific film, it was also filmed near to where I grew up, so I’m really fond of it.  It’s not shown on television nearly enough.


It really is a terrific film.
I have family living that direction too. It was strange seeing ‘their’ flat on screen, complete with local councils recent kitchen refurbs lol. The kitchen hatch


----------



## Just Askin

From Nelsons Ledges last month


----------



## Just Askin

https://magazine.ferrari.com/en/peo...sbender_first_ferrari_challenge_season-43133/


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> https://magazine.ferrari.com/en/peo...sbender_first_ferrari_challenge_season-43133/
> View attachment 4156274


The only phrase here that gives me hope is "all things being equal."  Not sure what that means in this context, but I can only hope that there's something that tilts toward the side of acting.  Otherwise this is really depressing, especially as he has been 2 1/2 years away from films.


----------



## LibbyRuth

As long as he keeps looking hot when he's racing, and we keep getting pictures and videos when he does, I can roll with that.


----------



## NovemberWind

Ummm... he is hot and handsome, but it's not the main reason why I started watching his movies, he is an amazing actor I just hope he will act again soon


----------



## LibbyRuth

He is an amazing a actor, and we've still got the films he's done to watch over and over.  He's also proving to be a pretty good race car driver, and I'm learning more about the sport because of it.  So sure, if he acts more I'll show up and watch the movies and hopefully enjoy them.  But if not, I'm content with him continuing to race because we're still getting to see what he's up to, and still being entertained ... and learning something to boot!


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> The only phrase here that gives me hope is "all things being equal."  *Not sure what that means in this context,* but I can only hope that there's something that tilts toward the side of acting.  Otherwise this is really depressing, especially as he has been 2 1/2 years away from films.


I suppose he's talking about acting and racing as a source of income.
Honestly,I think that taking a long break (excluding X-Men) was the best thing for him. He was running out of steam and it's quite evident looking at his (honest) answers in that interview with Time Out I quoted the other day.
Accepting jobs just for the paycheck doesn't do him any favors. In that case,speaking for myself,I'm perfectly fine with his long break.. I prefer he takes his time and find a project that really interests him.
Jane mentioned Fish Tank.. well,I would like to see him working again with Andrea Arnold,for example,and basically coming back to that type of filmmaking.
I recall that he and Alicia went to see American Honey during the London Film Festival. I think he would be happy to work with her.


----------



## NovemberWind

I've always liked movies, I've enjoyed awards ceremonies and red carpets, I like Hollywood glamor. I'm not a sports enthusiast, I dont understand a car race. I dont care how good the drivers look, I just want to see an incredible actor doing his craft. I love Michael and I support his decisions, I know he will continue to do this because he is passionate about it  and he  will try to be the best. But I dont want him to give up acting to be a  racer, like definitely.  I'm sorry, maybe I'm selfish, but I'm sharing what I feel.


----------



## Morgane

^ He's a talented actor and we want to see him acting,we're all on the same page..  I'm pretty sure he's not giving up acting,even if only for financial reasons. But,as I've said,I want to see him in a project he's passionate about. 

I was thinking that Matteo Garrone is a director I'd be really curious to see working with him (if he directs another English-language film after Tale of Tales).
I know he loved Gomorrah-the series,which is loosely based on Roberto Saviano's book. It's very likely he also watched Garrone's Gomorrah,which is also based on the same book. Gomorrah and Reality are two fantastic films.


----------



## eserei27

The article made me sad too. I miss seeing him on screen, and I feel like the acting world would be missing out on a huge talent if he stopped acting. And I just can’t get into the racing, no matter how good he looks. 

Of course, it’s his life and he should do what makes him happy, but that doesn’t mean I can’t be a little sad about it.


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> Accepting jobs just for the paycheck doesn't do him any favors.


 I don’t imagine Michael has accepted a job solely for the pay cheque since he signed on for X-Men.  I think - once he became (I presume) financially secure - he has always been swayed by the Director and the people he wants to work with.  That is where he tripped up with The Snowman; who wouldn’t sign up to be directed by Scorsese??


----------



## JaneWT

I echo everyone else who says it would be a huge waste if Michael gave up acting.  I honestly can understand why he wouldn’t want to go back into that arena now.  He has an amazing life away from the camera and he must enjoy working with his production company, but the man’s talent as an actor is phenomenal and the thought of never seeing another performance by him is so utterly sad.


----------



## Hackensack

I've been reading about the play "Finding Fassbender," and here is a review that refers to the "squalid accommodations" that Michael once lived in!
https://www.scotsman.com/lifestyle/...ding-fassbender-pleasance-courtyard-1-4780728


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I've been reading about the play "Finding Fassbender," and here is a review that refers to the "squalid accommodations" that Michael once lived in!
> https://www.scotsman.com/lifestyle/...ding-fassbender-pleasance-courtyard-1-4780728


Student accommodation didn’t used to be the best but I don’t think a broken window actually makes it a squalor 
I missed this when it was at The Vault in Feb. I’ll hopefully catch it if it does a second round. I imagine it was  still developing first time in London so will be back.


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> *I don’t imagine Michael has accepted a job solely for the pay cheque since he signed on for X-Men.*  I think - once he became (I presume) financially secure - he has always been swayed by the Director and the people he wants to work with.  That is where he tripped up with The Snowman; who wouldn’t sign up to be directed by Scorsese??


I absolutely agree. My point is that if he's not interested,I prefer he doesn't accept anything.  Even when he signed on First Class,he said he wanted to do a "studio movie" but he cleary liked the project too. I mean,his work speaks for itself.
And I also think he has chosen projects based on the people involved. Actually,working with Alfredson (after he had to drop out of TTSS) was probably the main reason why he accepted to do The Snowman.
I think Scorsese was supposed to direct it in 2012/13.

In other news..
http://collider.com/x-men-dark-phoenix-reshoots-explained/
I think it's possible they rented the space for more than 3 weeks because actors will not be available at the same time. Apparently Chastain and McAvoy will not be available until October. And this is how I interpreted that LaPresse report,so scenes and bits that will be shot over a span of 3 months (not continuous reshoots..). But it's funny how some of the reactions were immediately  "three _full months_ of reshoots" which is basically the entire film.. and even IF (big if) it's true that it's undergoing significant reshoots,it's because it's _bad_ and not because (maybe!) they are making changes to give it a proper conclusion.
But at least now we know it's going to be released!  

From this WSJ article: 
https://www.wsj.com/articles/disneys-profit-rises-23-but-its-costs-climb-too-1533677299





I suppose "planned sequels" refer to movies that are already in production,I don't know..

These  excerpts from this other article are also interesting in relation to Alien:


> Disney will release all of Fox’s movies that are complete or in production at the time of the acquisition, said a person with knowledge of its plans.
> It’s less certain what will happen to films still in development at the time of the takeover. That has made it more difficult for Fox to buy new projects in recent months, said people who work with the studio.


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> I've always liked movies, I've enjoyed awards ceremonies and red carpets, I like Hollywood glamor. I'm not a sports enthusiast, I dont understand a car race. I dont care how good the drivers look, I just want to see an incredible actor doing his craft. I love Michael and I support his decisions, I know he will continue to do this because he is passionate about it  and he  will try to be the best. But I dont want him to give up acting to be a  racer, like definitely.  I'm sorry, maybe I'm selfish, but I'm sharing what I feel.



I share your sentiments. I’ve no interest in car racing either - if I did I would be following Lewis Hamilton’s career.

It’s great Michael has the opportunity to indulge his passion but he doesn’t have the talent and will never be professional. However he does have an incredible acting talent which if he decides not to fulfil would be a criminal waste IMO. My thoughts are that he won’t give up on acting; I think he overdid the acting taking on too many roles in a short time frame and he needs to step back from it to live a more normal life especially now he’s a married man. In the past he referred to acting as his passion and I think (hope!) that will be rekindled before too long. 

IA with Morgane and others that he will/should be more selective with future roles and focus on projects that inspire him.


----------



## LibbyRuth

It gets so hard at times to keep track of when we need to just be happy with his happiness and when it’s appropriate to offer commentary on how he needs to make choices that cater to his fans preferences. Truly what’s the difference between one fan admitting she’s not a fan of his choice in spouse and one fan admitting she’s not a fan of his choice of hobbies over work?


----------



## Just Askin

Speechless


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Speechless


Let’s talk about happy days: they are in Sweden right now. I missed them at midsummer this year, so I’m glad they made it there for a happy occasion.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Let’s talk about happy days: they are in Sweden right now. I missed them at midsummer this year, so I’m glad they made it there for a happy occasion.


Me too


----------



## LibbyRuth

Poor Michael. Take a year off of acting and suddenly his wife is reported at concerts with Kit Harrington and he doesn’t even get a mention! Surely he was there. They never go to concerts without each other. Oh except for when Michael did in France. Maybe this was Alicia’s revenge?


----------



## Just Askin

Sweden. All Weekend. Together. Nowhere near WayOutWest. Other side of the country in fact. People really shouldn’t believe everything they read online . Dancing together as we type .


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I remember that young woman walking with a Starbucks coffee that DM wrote a whole article about saying it was Alicia only to have to pull it down because everyone could see it wasn’t her. 

I was thinking to myself, JA, how could she be in two places at once.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I remember that young woman walking with a Starbucks coffee that DM wrote a whole article about saying it was Alicia only to have to pull it down because everyone could see it wasn’t her.
> 
> I was thinking to myself, JA, how could she be in two places at once.


Time machine


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I remember that young woman walking with a Starbucks coffee that DM wrote a whole article about saying it was Alicia only to have to pull it down because everyone could see it wasn’t her.
> 
> I was thinking to myself, JA, how could she be in two places at once.



Indeed .... they have been hundreds of miles away in a totally different part of Sweden all weekend and look like they are having a wonderful time! [emoji177]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Sweden. All Weekend. Together. Nowhere near WayOutWest. Other side of the country in fact. People really shouldn’t believe everything they read online . Dancing together as we type .



Don’t lick it...[emoji6]...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Don’t lick it...[emoji6]...


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Don’t lick it...[emoji6]...


Evil Michael


----------



## NovemberWind

LibbyRuth said:


> It gets so hard at times to keep track of when we need to just be happy with his happiness and when it’s appropriate to offer commentary on how he needs to make choices that cater to his fans preferences. Truly what’s the difference between one fan admitting she’s not a fan of his choice in spouse and one fan admitting she’s not a fan of his choice of hobbies over work?



The difference is very obvious. Let me put it this way: Whatever Michael does with his personal life, 
including his wife, doesnt change the reason why I became his fans in the first place. I started to follow him for his great performances on the screen, not because of who he was dating or taking to his bed. Now if his decisions lead him to make a career change, and go from being an incredible actor, to a car driver, of course that decision could change my status as an admirer.
I am speaking for myself and  I hope my point of view has been understood.


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> The difference is very obvious. Let me put it this way: Whatever Michael does with his personal life,
> including his wife, doesnt change the reason why I became his fans in the first place. I started to follow him for his great performances on the screen, not because of who he was dating or taking to his bed. Now if his decisions lead him to make a career change, and go from being an incredible actor, to a car driver, of course that decision could change my status as an admirer.
> I am speaking for myself and  I hope my point of view has been understood.



Well put NovemberWind, although personally it puzzles me why anyone could dislike Alicia... By all accounts she’s a lovely, warm, kind person and she and Michael look like they adore each other. All good to me!

Don’t lose heart - he’s still doing Kung Fury.... doesn’t sound like my cup of tea but at least he’s acting. Let’s hope it helps rekindle his acting drive!


----------



## LibbyRuth

NovemberWind said:


> The difference is very obvious. Let me put it this way: Whatever Michael does with his personal life,
> including his wife, doesnt change the reason why I became his fans in the first place. I started to follow him for his great performances on the screen, not because of who he was dating or taking to his bed. Now if his decisions lead him to make a career change, and go from being an incredible actor, to a car driver, of course that decision could change my status as an admirer.
> I am speaking for myself and  I hope my point of view has been understood.


This argument assumes that everyone who is a fan became one for the same reasons you did, doesn’t it? But they didn’t. I’d add that racing is something he’s doing in his personal life, so I don’t think the distinction is as significant as you’ve said. 
Let’s be honest - since he’s talked in interviews about being away on location being problematic to past relationships it’s very possible that the value he puts in marriage to Alicia plays a big part of his choice not to work anymore. So for people who want to see him work, based on your reasoning disliking his marriage would be legitimate. 
At the end of the day either there is the rule about respecting his choices or it’s fine to form opinions on his choices.


----------



## Just Askin

Just a nice pic


----------



## Just Askin

Happy people.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4161114
> 
> Happy people.


I love ❤️ that picture!


----------



## Lucky in Life

Why have the words ‘dog’ and ‘bone’ once again sprang to mind?

People saying they don’t like the fact Michael is choosing racing over acting, is in no way comparable to people insulting his wife and making personal digs about her. 

One stems from disappointment at not seeing as much of him and his incredible talent, the other stems from some weird bitterness and jealousy over the fact he’s chosen to marry someone they deem not worthy.


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> Why have the words ‘dog’ and ‘bone’ once again sprang to mind?
> 
> People saying they don’t like the fact Michael is choosing racing over acting, is in no way comparable to people insulting his wife and making personal digs about her.
> 
> One stems from disappointment at not seeing as much of him and his incredible talent, the other stems from some weird bitterness and jealousy over the fact he’s chosen to marry someone they deem not worthy.


Exactly this, Thank You .


----------



## Just Askin

Michael football team, Liverpool had a great win today. More happiness for him .


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucky in Life said:


> Why have the words ‘dog’ and ‘bone’ once again sprang to mind?
> 
> People saying they don’t like the fact Michael is choosing racing over acting, is in no way comparable to people insulting his wife and making personal digs about her.
> 
> One stems from disappointment at not seeing as much of him and his incredible talent, the other stems from some weird bitterness and jealousy over the fact he’s chosen to marry someone they deem not worthy.


And if I may add, she’s “not worthy” because she doesn’t fit a certain body type or she’s not black. In other words for purely superficial reasons. Oh, I know some will come here and say she’s this and she’s that, but none of it will have any basis in fact. 

Also, some don’t care about racing, but I never recall anyone going on and on or running from thread to thread talking about how much they hate racing. It’s only brought in context when a person wants to make a broader point. Not the same thing at all.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> Why have the words ‘dog’ and ‘bone’ once again sprang to mind?
> 
> People saying they don’t like the fact Michael is choosing racing over acting, is in no way comparable to people insulting his wife and making personal digs about her.
> 
> One stems from disappointment at not seeing as much of him and his incredible talent, the other stems from some weird bitterness and jealousy over the fact he’s chosen to marry someone they deem not worthy.


I didn’t say anything about insults and personal digs. There are plenty of people who have expressed disappointment in changes Michael made after getting together with Alicia - pap strolls, etc. There are also those who’ve said they don’t accept the notion that merely being a fan of Michaels requires fangirling Alicia and have been blasted for that. Those are the things I’m talking about.


----------



## scarlet555

I didn’t know his fans were car racing admirers or lovers, I thought they just followed him blindly.  

Alicia not worthy bc she’s not black?  Where did you pull that racial comment from on this thread?  I always thought it was her lack of acting range and over hype she couldn’t stand up to, and of course her lack of appeal-not beautiful or sexy to the standards of Hollywood or people.


----------



## Just Askin

Lol at the people who flitter around PF spreading their negative vibes.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Lol at the people who flitter around PF spreading their negative vibes.


 To them I say: not today......


----------



## Just Askin

If people put nasty, petty comments out there, they don’t leave you, regardless of what platform you are on. If people are gonna slag Alicia off in one place, they can’t  back peddle on another platform to try come across as something they are not and expect to be taken seriously. Michael married Alicia, grow up and deal with it.


----------



## Just Askin

I love how this filter brings out Michaels toned muscles,


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> If people put nasty, petty comments out there, they don’t leave you, regardless of what platform you are on. If people are gonna slag Alicia off in one place, they can’t  back peddle on another platform to try come across as something they are not and expect to be taken seriously. Michael married Alicia, grow up and deal with it.



Saying Tulip Fever sucks is not attacking Alicia. It’s watching a movie and expressing an opinion.


----------



## pearlyqueen

The bottom line is Michael decided Alicia is his ideal woman; loves her enough to marry her and spend his life with her. Other people’s (negative) opinions don’t matter and if they choose to snipe and sneer they are best ignored IMO. 

Lovely they are having a wonderful time this weekend in Sweden and are so happy together [emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

I’m just gonna assume it’s memory loss, cos the other explanations for that comment are just too absurd.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I question those that put so much time and energy into constantly putting down another person. It's not kind and definitely not healthy. Just ignore that person, it's really that simple. So many more important things going on in this world everyday. Bottom line is, if something/someone makes Michael happy, that's all that matters. And not just for Michael, but for any person. Life is so short and fleeting, so why spend it arguing with people who clearly will never change their mind; they are not worth it.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> The bottom line is Michael decided Alicia is his ideal woman; loves her enough to marry her and spend his life with her. Other people’s (negative) opinions don’t matter and if they choose to snipe and sneer they are best ignored IMO.
> 
> Lovely they are having a wonderful time this weekend in Sweden and are so happy together [emoji177]


Exactly!  And Michael also decided that racing is an ideal passion and one he wants to pursue.  The constraints of insuring a film keep him from racing for extended periods of time so at times he's forced to choose one of the other.  Other peoples opinions on how he should be spending his time don't matter in terms of the decisions he makes. Though I won't go so far as to suggest they should be ignored. I think that people deserve to be heard.


----------



## eserei27

It’s frustrating to me (and maybe to others?) to come to this site and see mentions of Michael that we’re all not privy to. If this forum is about Michael, shouldn’t sightings of him be posted? How about new pics? It seems some have seen pics of him in Sweden and some have not. If the pics are private and sightings are private, they should be shared in private messages between members. Talking about them here definitely fosters the impression that some posters feel that other posters aren’t “worthy” of seeing them because they’re not good enough fans. It comes back to the whole fan hierarchy thing that bothers me no matter what fandom I’ve encountered it in.


----------



## mollie12

I've been completely out of the loop for the past few months, but a check of some of their Swedish friends' social media doings/locations reveals that one of AV's best friends of the past decade got married. Considering the situation, I can understand why people are being more careful about posting locations/pics, either while the event is still on-going (or even at all).


----------



## Morgane

I've seen that in some pics taken at the WOW festival Skarsgard is with a girl who looks a little like Alicia,so I guess she was mistaken for her.



mollie12 said:


> I've been completely out of the loop for the past few months, but a check of some of their Swedish friends' social media doings/locations reveals that one of AV's best friends of the past decade got married. Considering the situation, I can understand why people are being more careful about posting locations/pics, either while the event is still on-going (or even at all).


I don't think even those with public accounts have published something with a tag/mention,so yes,I don't think it's right to post links to random persons' profiles.


----------



## Lucyloo22

I figured these were photos/videos that were from private accounts that maybe some have access to and that's why they haven't posted anything; which I respect and agree to that, if it is the case. On the other hand, I can see how it can be frustrating though! It's always nice to see what he's up to, and it's so hard sometimes because he can easily shrink back from the public eye so quickly and for a long time too.


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> I figured these were photos/videos that were from private accounts that maybe some have access to and that's why they haven't posted anything; which I respect and agree to that, if it is the case.



Which is fine, but then why reference them in a place where many haven’t seen them?


----------



## Just Askin

Did you seriously miss the reason I would feel it pertinent to mention that they were together all weekend, far away from the WOW festival???
Honestly, I’ve got nothing else to say.


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> Which is fine, but then why reference them in a place where many haven’t seen them?


I think some were trying to show that Michael was seen with Alicia in another part of Sweden, since someone on twitter mentioned they saw her with Kit Harrington and Alexander skarsgard at a music festival. To be able to prove that was a false sighting I think those that have access to Alicia's friends Instagrams were letting this thread know that.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Did you seriously miss the reason I would feel it pertinent to mention that they were together all weekend, far away from the WOW festival???
> Honestly, I’ve got nothing else to say.



No, I understood the reason you felt it was pertinent to mention. I just chose not to comment on it because for my own sanity, I think it’s better for me to stay out of those discussions. All I’m interested in is what Michael is up to. If that involves Alicia, which of course it often does, then I’m interested in that as well. What I’m not interested in is fighting about whether we like them together or not, whether we think they spend too much time together or not enough time together, whether they’re too happy together or not happy enough together, etc. 

My point was just that if there was a Michael sighting, it would be nice to know about it. If the sighting/ pic was too personal to post on this forum, then my assumption would be that it is also too personal to discuss in front of people who hadn’t seen it.


----------



## Just Askin

I wasn’t aware I’d been fighting with anyone over anything.
 Someone was, yet again, besmirching Michael and Alicia’s marriage. I fortunately had knowledge to call b***s*** on their  comment.
I’m under no obligation to share anything with anyone, anywhere. Public posts are there for all to see.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> I’m under no obligation to share anything with anyone, anywhere. Public posts are there for all to see.



I’m not trying to fight with you or with anyone else, or to tell you what to post. I’m just saying that it’s not unreasonable to expect that sightings of Michael would be posted about in a forum dedicated to him. You’re right of course that you have no obligation to post anything. Nice, friendly fandoms are made from people who like the same thing/ person, and want to share their excitement with others.  That typically involves sharing photos/ sightings/ news. If you don’t want to, that’s fine. I felt left out. I imagine others did too, so I just let my opinion be known. Some of us don’t follow Alicia, and certainly don’t follow her friends, so it’s not surprising that we’d miss sightings posted on those sources. 

Some posters have wondered why other people in the fandom say they feel unwelcome on this forum. I can only speak for myself of course, but this is a reason for me.


----------



## Just Askin

To be honest I’m not completely comfortable being got at by a few people almost every time I post something but I still post what I come across, usually. Nice friendly fandoms will all contribute what they can and strive to make it a comfortable experience. That’s why I prefer Instagram these days, I don’t have to put up with the nonsense. This isn’t my space and it’s not up to me to make people welcome or not. I’m just a member the same as anyone else. Fortunately I’ve found people on here who will back me up when I am being bullied (not referring to you with that remark).  
I’ll never understand people’s attitude to Alicia and quite frankly, I don’t care to.  I guess if you choose to only take half the package you only get half the experience.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

But honestly, if those sightings get posted here, then we have to deal with posters hurling insults at Alicia and hating on her for living her life. I know you feel left out, but you must understand we also don’t want to deal with the fights or have Alicia get verbally abused.


----------



## eserei27

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> But honestly, if those sightings get posted here, then we have to deal with posters hurling insults at Alicia and hating on her for living her life. I know you feel left out, but you must understand we also don’t want to deal with the fights or have Alicia get verbally abused.



I don’t feel left out, I AM left out. 

But that’s okay, because I’m not 10 years old anymore and I understand that just because I’m not one of the “cool kids” doesn’t mean there’s anything wrong with me. And there are things in my life that are way more important than whether or not other fans think I’m deserving of knowing the things that they do or not. 

I really didn’t mean to start anything. Just letting people know how it comes across. I understand you’re not wanting to see negative things said about Alicia. I don’t like seeing negative things about those I like either, or really about anyone.


----------



## Just Askin

Deserving of knowing? What...? Cool kids? Wow.  I haven’t really posted anything here for while and then here we go again.  I really can’t be bothered.


----------



## Lucky in Life

I think accusing people of denying others information and withholding stuff from those they deem not worthy is a bit unfair. And talking about ‘cool kids’ and ‘being left out’ cones across a little childish and entitled. I say this as someone who also hasn’t seen the pics/sightings this weekend. 

Just Askin is one of the most prolific contributors of pics and info in here, if it wasn’t for her we’d all know a lot less. I think she has expressed before how occasionally she’ll see something and she’s unsure whether to post because of how she’s come across that information. 

I think berating her now, for only sharing where Michael is but not any photos smacks a little of jealousy and ‘it’s not fair, why does she have something I don’t’.

Maybe if those who contribute nothing in terms of pics/sightings etc but only come along to throw vitriol in Alicia’s direction gave it a rest, we’d all benefit in seeing a lot more.


----------



## eserei27

I have no problems with the fact that people don’t want to post certain things. I get that. No one has to post anything they don’t want to. My issue is with how the sightings were talked about. No one mentioned what they knew or how they knew it, just that they had info that others didn’t. I’m sorry if you think that sounds entitled or childish.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Did you seriously miss the reason I would feel it pertinent to mention that they were together all weekend, far away from the WOW festival???
> Honestly, I’ve got nothing else to say.


This doesn't make a lot of sense.  The WOW festival wasn't mentioned in this thread until after talk of Michael and Alicia being in Sweden. So why not put the original comment in context from the start?  Eserei makes a great point about the "velvet rope" mindset of fandom, and the "insider" talk in the way the info was brought to this forum is a great example of it.  
It seems invasive to me to gain access to the social media of friends of celebrities, but people draw lines in different places and that's cool.  It doesn't make sense however to hide behind "this is private, I can't share it even though I've seen it" when it's being discussed publicly.  Respecting that privacy doesn't just mean not sharing the pics - it's means not sharing the information. THAT is respecting privacy.


----------



## Lucyloo22

LibbyRuth said:


> This doesn't make a lot of sense.  The WOW festival wasn't mentioned in this thread until after talk of Michael and Alicia being in Sweden. So why not put the original comment in context from the start?  Eserei makes a great point about the "velvet rope" mindset of fandom, and the "insider" talk in the way the info was brought to this forum is a great example of it.
> It seems invasive to me to gain access to the social media of friends of celebrities, but people draw lines in different places and that's cool.  It doesn't make sense however to hide behind "this is private, I can't share it even though I've seen it" when it's being discussed publicly.  Respecting that privacy doesn't just mean not sharing the pics - it's means not sharing the information. THAT is respecting privacy.


 I understand why they don't mention where they saw that information though. You will be the first one to say something mean most likely about Alicia, so why would they give you the opportunity to.


----------



## LibbyRuth

We are all responsible for our own actions.  
There was a discussion going on about whether or not it's hypocritical to deflect from some comments on Michael's personal life by saying "We should respect his choices" but not apply that to all choices in his personal life. After that came an evasive comment hinting that people knew information about Michael and Alicia without any sourcing or details.  Someone sent me info about a twitter mention of her being seen at a music festival, which I commented on BECAUSE of the evasive hint of them being in Sweden. No evasive mention - no info on the music festival.  Last thing I'll add is that I do think it's strange that the event this weekend was apparently for one of Alicia's friends, but the evasive info was posted in Michael's thread instead of Alicia's.  Rather than insisting I know why that was done, I'll just ask - why?


----------



## pearlyqueen

It’s not always possible or right to publicly share pics and videos that are not tagged. Furthermore I am under no obligation to provide sources, details or pics if I choose not to. In addition to that I’m keenly aware that any sightings/pics of Michael with his wife are often subjected to ridicule or manipulated to fit some peoples twisted agenda, and I don’t want to help facilitate them. Thank you to most of you who respect and understand this.

Now the weekend has passed I am more comfortable to elaborate on the information that they are in Sweden: Michael and Alicia spent the weekend at the wedding of two of their close friends in a remote part of Sweden. It’s clear they were having a wonderful time and looked very very happy. Usual wedding celebrations, parties, dancing, the ceremony itself and reception. 

Most of the pics and videos are from private individuals so I’m not prepared to post them in a public forum, but here is one that isn’t.


----------



## LibbyRuth

.


----------



## eserei27

Thank you for posting that, pearlyqueen. Again, I have no problem with people feeling some things are too private to post in the forum. I agree that some things should not be shared. What I do have a problem with is talking about those private things in a forum that everyone can see those discussions, and can see that things are being shared among a select group of people and that some of us are not deemed acceptable to be part of that group. If something is truly private, it should be kept to private messaging, including discussions of it, if and until it is deemed suitable for public posting. That is what I mean about the feeling of a hierarchy of fans. Things were being discussed in a secretive fashion, but in a public space. That is all I take issue with. I know many of you are fans of Alicia and follow her friends social media, and as such it comes as no surprise to me that you’ll see things I don’t. I’m not jealous of that, or upset about that. I could follow her friends as well if I chose to. The only thing that upset me is bringing something up on a public space and then saying, “oh no, it’s too private to talk about.” Then why bring it up at all?


----------



## NovemberWind

Thank you PQ, I wonder what Michael is doing in that pic. Is he dancing or what? Anyway he looks delicious as usual


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> Thank you PQ, I wonder what Michael is doing in that pic. Is he dancing or what? Anyway he looks delicious as usual



In this pic Michael and Alicia were toasting the bride and groom - there was music playing and Michael was bouncing away to it!


----------



## Just Askin

So to my friends on PF, I don’t have access to any private accounts of any friends or family of either Michael or Alicia. I do chat to some people they know but obviously not about them cos that would be messed up and weird. If I ever have been told about anything that isn’t public knowledge I’ve certainly never shared it before it was public knowledge, if at all. Sometimes I come across PUBLIC pics etc that I do not feel comfortable sharing on here. People that I am now in chats with (of which there are many ) will know me and know my reasons for that. I’m under no obligation to give anyone I feel has disrespected Michael, Alicia or myself anything. That’s my personal choice.
I think we are all more than aware of some people’s issues and their agendas for posting on PF. Personally I have been chased across 2 twitter accounts, one personal and one fandom stuff, only for the person to turn up here. She has a remarkable gift of coming up with nicknames for those she likes to berate, whilst trying to lecture on the mature way to live life. She can’t stand Alicia and will twist everything about her into a negative. I’m quite proud I’m in such good company, actually, although I think Alicia’s nickname was given way more thought than mine 
And I’m just askin’ but why is it ok for members to pop up in the thread to post antagonistic and cryptic negative things but not ok for people to post positive, cryptic things?  Have I broke a rule?


----------



## LibbyRuth

How about this?  How about if we all agree to discuss Michael in the Michael thread and leave discussion on fandom behavior out of it?  Look, I know it can be frustrating. I've had people screen shot items from my blog and paste them over here in order to argue that I"m running an anti-Alicia blog (which I'm not).  I don't know what the intent was, but I'd guess it was not intended to help build positive traffic to my blog. The very first time I was exposed to the Alicia fandom, it was when I made an innocent comment on Twitter about being annoyed that news about Alicia that had nothing to do with Michael was tagged with his name, and that was met with some aggressive and rude responses informing me that they were partners and I had to accept it.  I wasn't fighting them being together ... but got the response anyway.  I've seen people blasted in this thread for not posting info about Michael and not contributing as a chosen few saw fit. 
Nothing good comes of policing fandoms. We ALL seem to agree that we don't like the behavior.  So why not just make this about Michael - about information that is public and can be shared, and stop with all the fandom politics crap?


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> So to my friends on PF, I don’t have access to any private accounts of any friends or family of either Michael or Alicia. I do chat to some people they know but obviously not about them cos that would be messed up and weird. If I ever have been told about anything that isn’t public knowledge I’ve certainly never shared it before it was public knowledge, if at all. Sometimes I come across PUBLIC pics etc that I do not feel comfortable sharing on here. People that I am now in chats with (of which there are many ) will know me and know my reasons for that. I’m under no obligation to give anyone I feel has disrespected Michael, Alicia or myself anything. That’s my personal choice.
> I think we are all more than aware of some people’s issues and their agendas for posting on PF. Personally I have been chased across 2 twitter accounts, one personal and one fandom stuff, only for the person to turn up here. She has a remarkable gift of coming up with nicknames for those she likes to berate, whilst trying to lecture on the mature way to live life. She can’t stand Alicia and will twist everything about her into a negative. I’m quite proud I’m in such good company, actually, although I think Alicia’s nickname was given way more thought than mine
> And I’m just askin’ but why is it ok for members to pop up in the thread to post antagonistic and cryptic negative things but not ok for people to post positive, cryptic things?  Have I broke a rule?



I don’t feel as if I’ve disrespected Michael, Alicia, or you. I’m sorry if you feel differently. I certainly meant no disrespect to any of these people and I apologize if what I said sounded disrespectful. And of course you don’t have to share things with me. But again, why post about it here if only some of us know about it.

And I do find negative cryptic things antagonistic as well. But the negative thing a usually are bit cryptic but fairly obvious, and they’re usually opinions about situations as opposed to actual knowledge about where Michael is or what he is doing. Finally, they’re usually about Alicia or about Michael’s relationship with Alicia, and as I’ve mentioned I tend to avoid that topic here because I don’t like all the negativity surrounding it.


----------



## Just Askin

For those that enjoy seeing Michael happy...


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> For those that enjoy seeing Michael happy...
> View attachment 4162065


It’s moving too fast.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It’s moving to fast.


He was moving much quicker than that


----------



## Lucky in Life

Think he’s had a few pops 

He is adorable.


----------



## JaneWT

I feel starved of Michael news so I am happy if anyone posts anything regarding any sightings of him.  I can understand people’s frustration when details aren’t given, as I feel that myself, but at the same time, I’ve come to trust certain posters’ judgements; the balance between debunking crap without revealing anything private about Michael is an extremely fine and difficult line to navigate.  It’s done perfectly on here, IMO.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Thank you for posting that, pearlyqueen. Again, I have no problem with people feeling some things are too private to post in the forum. I agree that some things should not be shared. What I do have a problem with is talking about those private things in a forum that everyone can see those discussions, and can see that things are being shared among a select group of people and that some of us are not deemed acceptable to be part of that group. If something is truly private, it should be kept to private messaging, including discussions of it, if and until it is deemed suitable for public posting. That is what I mean about the feeling of a hierarchy of fans. Things were being discussed in a secretive fashion, but in a public space. That is all I take issue with. I know many of you are fans of Alicia and follow her friends social media, and as such it comes as no surprise to me that you’ll see things I don’t. I’m not jealous of that, or upset about that. I could follow her friends as well if I chose to. The only thing that upset me is bringing something up on a public space and then saying, “oh no, it’s too private to talk about.” Then why bring it up at all?



Well tbh there are people who are not acceptable to me and who I want nothing to do with . I can’t stop them being members but I don’t have to share anything with them - especially bearing in mind how negatively some people react to details or pics of Michael and his wife.  - not including you in this btw. Some members did send me direct messages and I was happy to share with them.
I’m not aware of refusing to elaborate earlier on the grounds of privacy - I fully intended to provide details - after the event. There are some things I know or have seen that I would never discuss publicly, and consequently have never alluded to them here. In the interim myself and others thought it was relevant to confirm Michael and Alicia are happy in Sweden and that some members may be interested to know that. But I don’t feel able to publicly share further pics or videos for the reasons I gave earlier.
Anyway, hope you like the pic!


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> Think he’s had a few pops
> 
> He is adorable.


Couple of sherbet’s at a wedding all good stuff


----------



## Hackensack

They look cute together at the wedding.  I'm glad to see he still has hair.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Unless the Xmen reshoots are all scenes where Magneto would be wearing his helmet, he still may have to grow the hair a little more before reporting to Montreal.  Remember how long it was when he went for shooting last year? If they are matching the scenes, he may still have some growing to do!


----------



## baewatch

Bye to this thread


----------



## Just Askin

*From Montreal in June. I miss the racing sooo much already *

*

*
*

*


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Most of the pics and videos are from private individuals so I’m not prepared to post them in a public forum, but here is one that isn’t.
> 
> View attachment 4162013


Thanks! It's always nice to see the thread updated with new pics and info,so thanks to pearlyqueen,just askin and everyone who contributes.


----------



## Allie28

JaneWT said:


> I feel starved of Michael news so I am happy if anyone posts anything regarding any sightings of him.  I can understand people’s frustration when details aren’t given, as I feel that myself, but at the same time, I’ve come to trust certain posters’ judgements; the balance between debunking crap without revealing anything private about Michael is an extremely fine and difficult line to navigate.  It’s done perfectly on here, IMO.



Well said Jane. I would like to add that I like most everyone here and if they had messaged me to ask I probably would have shared. The thing is, this thread gets a lot of views even when there's not many posts. I may trust members but I don't know all the lurkers. And going by the threads view count, there's lots of lurkers!  I do know there are quite a few who are ex fans of Michael and never were fans of Alicia. Some are ex members who were banned because they couldn't abide a few basic rules of decency and decorum. They don't like Michael anymore. They don't like Alicia. They don't like us. That's okay but it does make me think twice about posting some things.

Let me give an example... I once posted a Twitter sighting of Michael and Alicia when they were dating. It was a public account so I figured it was fair game. Well, she got bombarded with questions and some people who were asking her I knew ran negative blogs. They played nice to get the info and she was kind to answer their questions. Well, they didn't get the answers they wanted so they went back to their blogs and dragged this poor girl for days. Here she was just an innocent girl excited about meeting two actors and nice enough to give details and she got called a liar, a b*tch, a member of Alicia's ever reaching pr posse. I felt terrible because I thought it was partly my fault for posting the tweet. Yes, it was a public account so people could have seen it anyway but some saw it cause I posted it. That girl got dumped on because of me. I vowed never to do that again to anyone else. I am cautious about what I post and at times delete before posting. People like who they like and they dislike who they dislike but I'm not going to provide the material for people to mock and insult.

I've seen the pics and videos and I wholeheartedly agree with the decision to wait until the weekend was over to post somethings and to never post other things. This was someone's wedding, the biggest day of their lives. These were Michael and Alicia's close friends. I won't be a part of providing anything for anyone to sneer at or snark on. They'll probably all be out there soon enough anyway. But when people fire away on Michael, Alicia, their friends and family at least I'll know I didn't hand them the ammunition.


REPORT
REPLY


----------



## Allie28

thank you to all who post pics, articles, etc. It's really appreciated!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

Golf cart racing???  Cute.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Cool shades + crisp white t-shirt + bicep + wedding ring =


----------



## eserei27

Source: babycakesromero


----------



## Hackensack

*HUNGER (2008)*






The accomplished visual artist Steve McQueen would win an Oscar for the 2013 drama “12 Years a Slave,” but it was his directorial debut about Irish ********** Army leader Bobby Sands that announced his undisputed cinematic chops. Structured as a triptych set in the notorious Irish prison the Maze, the film follows Sands – played in a mesmerizing performance by Michael Fassbender – during his final days, when he embarked on a hunger strike to attain political status for IRA prisoners. Anchored by a riveting 17-minute take when Sands debates the morality of his political action with a Catholic priest, the film is both intimate and carefully formalist, disturbing and full of fleeting, improbable beauty.  

Nothing new, unfortunately, but a nice look back.  From a recent Washington Post article by Ann Hornaday.


----------



## Just Askin

*From Yesterday

*


----------



## Just Askin

*From today

*


----------



## Selayang430

Just Askin said:


> *From Yesterday
> 
> *



You must love the Irish flag !


----------



## Hackensack

So is he switching from Ferrari to Porsche?


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> So is he switching from Ferrari to Porsche?



I think he’ll drive whatever fast car they let him play with!


----------



## eserei27

Fan pic. That hair!


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> So is he switching from Ferrari to Porsche?


I think he's just trying different types of cars. I expect to see him at Imola in October.  This was a driving course,right? 




eserei27 said:


> Fan pic. That hair!



 Helmet hair! I guess he had just finished to drive because his face is also quite red.



eserei27 said:


> View attachment 4166754
> 
> 
> Source: babycakesromero


This pic reminds me of when Cronenberg said he was happy _all the time._


----------



## Just Askin

Selayang430 said:


> View attachment 4174294
> 
> 
> You must love the Irish flag !


I do. He had it on top of the Ferrari beside his very German name. He had the same on the Porsche this weekend. It’s just a nice touch


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> I think he's just trying different types of cars. I expect to see him at Imola in October.  This was a driving course,right?
> 
> 
> 
> Helmet hair! I guess he had just finished to drive because his face is also quite red.
> 
> 
> This pic reminds me of when Cronenberg said he was happy _all the time._


I prefer his surf hair to his helmet hair...but either is good 
The weekend was a Porsche driving course. I think we’ll see him start to participate in GT races in Europe soon. 
I’m hopping he does the Ferrari Challenge Final in Monza, in November. Not sure how you qualify for that though. He’s currently in 4th place but there is a race still to go so


----------



## JaneWT

Great pics from the circuit - thanks!  I wonder if he found time to visit family?  Hildesheim isn’t _too_ far away from Leipzig.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael on a flight (probably yesterday afternoon) to Biarritz


----------



## Just Askin

Lots of time chillin in Biarritz this summer


----------



## LibbyRuth

Do you think the guy was annoyed when he got the "autograph" back to discover he didn't even sign it?


----------



## Just Askin

Nothing new just


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Lots of time chillin in Biarritz this summer



That shirt.. I wonder if last year he got a whole stock.. It's like his standard beachy wardrobe.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Those eyes! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

X


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael with his new surf board [emoji1398]‍♂️


----------



## Just Askin

https://www.noticiasdegipuzkoa.eus/...utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#Loleido
Michael Fassbender and Alicia Vikander
TOURISTS IN IPARRALDE. The couple of actors is on holiday in Donibane Lohizune, where they are going unnoticed. Yesterday, in the market of San Juan de Luz, some good physiognomy clients realized their presence in a fish market, both very caramelized. Among their purchases were oysters and several fish. Apparently, they do not stay in a hotel nor are they passing through.
(Google translate)
Not passing through cos they live there mate


----------



## eserei27




----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


>



I love that story, thanks for posting! I think it’s funny that when he hears Nicks name, he knows exactly what story they are looking for. That after as much time had passed he still remembers it that fondly shows hat he builds genuine friendships with the people he works with, and places a high value on those relationships.


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

Hello everyone, I'm new here. 
Due to some researches I'm doing about how people react in blogs like this one I would like to express my opinion about how people perceive the life of actors or celebrities in general. I have never met Michael Fassbender and I wish I could meet him one day  and I would like to highlight that I'm not here to offend anyone. As an insider of the showbiz I know certain things that might not be known by people even if I have noticed that a few people here I think have understood how things work. I don't want to destroy the fantasies but don't let be fooled by things that you see in pictures. Paparazzi pictures are agreed with paparazzi and there are several ways to create the effect of being natural and remember that when you see bags or luggage at the airports and you can clearly see the brand, it's an agreement with fashion companies. When there are events like marriages , they are used for marketing reasons and when people want to make things low key paparazzi should not be called at all......remember paparazzi are always called to take pictures.... Honestly I think that using marriages for marketing is such a pity but anyway many of them are not even religious.
I have noticed that some of you have noticed a change in Michael's way of behave....indeed I have the opinion that the light he used to have does not shine like before.....I hope he can read this and restarts following his instinct rather than following bad advice. 
Having said that I wish you all good things in life


----------



## Lucyloo22

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here.
> Due to some researches I'm doing about how people react in blogs like this one I would like to express my opinion about how people perceive the life of actors or celebrities in general. I have never met Michael Fassbender and I wish I could meet him one day  and I would like to highlight that I'm not here to offend anyone. As an insider of the showbiz I know certain things that might not be known by people even if I have noticed that a few people here I think have understood how things work. I don't want to destroy the fantasies but don't let be fooled by things that you see in pictures. Paparazzi pictures are agreed with paparazzi and there are several ways to create the effect of being natural and remember that when you see bags or luggage at the airports and you can clearly see the brand, it's an agreement with fashion companies. When there are events like marriages , they are used for marketing reasons and when people want to make things low key paparazzi should not be called at all......remember paparazzi are always called to take pictures.... Honestly I think that using marriages for marketing is such a pity but anyway many of them are not even religious.
> I have noticed that some of you have noticed a change in Michael's way of behave....indeed I have the opinion that the light he used to have does not shine like before.....I hope he can read this and restarts following his instinct rather than following bad advice.
> Having said that I wish you all good things in life


I'm not sure what you are trying to prove here? Or what point you are trying to make. Please be clear and less vague if possible, thanks.


----------



## Morgane

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here.
> Due to some researches I'm doing about how people react in blogs like this one I would like to express my opinion about how people perceive the life of actors or celebrities in general. I have never met Michael Fassbender and I wish I could meet him one day  and I would like to highlight that I'm not here to offend anyone. As an insider of the showbiz I know certain things that might not be known by people even if I have noticed that a few people here I think have understood how things work. I don't want to destroy the fantasies but don't let be fooled by things that you see in pictures. *Paparazzi pictures are agreed with paparazzi and there are several ways to create the effect of being natural *and remember that when you see bags or luggage at the airp0orts and you can clearly see the brand, it's an agreement with fashion companies. When there are events like marriages , they are used for marketing reasons and when people want to make things low key paparazzi should not be called at all......remember paparazzi are always called to take pictures.... Honestly I think that using marriages for marketing is such a pity but anyway many of them are not even religious.


Sure,it happens. I guess everyone knows it.
But I don't know why you're remarking it in the thread of a person who is _rarely _photographed with or wothout his wife.. I mean,he was more "visible"  in the 2011-2014.. And I wished I could see the photos of the actual wedding.



> I hope he can read this and restarts following his instinct rather than following bad advice.
> *Having said that I wish you all good things in life*


Thanks. But honestly I think he's doing exactly what he wants to do. 
I know that over the past four years we've read about very powerful moguls (and patron saints of every showmance..),old and new publicists being friendly advisers,blackmailing him (all at the same the time!),staging fan pics and sightings,running fake social media  accounts,and even planning fake weddings with friends and families.. but I think you can tell that I don't subscribe to these theories.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


>



Impressive back muscles..

Old stuff:


I think this interview and Le Grand Journal one gave us the best gifs of his Shame/ADM promo tour:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Sure,it happens. I guess everyone knows it.
> But I don't know why you're remarking it in the thread of a person who is _rarely _photographed with or wothout his wife.. I mean,he was more "visible"  in the 2011-2014.. And I wished I could see the photos of the actual wedding.
> 
> 
> Thanks. But honestly I think he's doing exactly what he wants to do.
> I know that over the past four years we've read about very powerful moguls (and patron saints of every showmance..),old and new publicists being friendly advisers,blackmailing him (all at the same the time!),staging fan pics and sightings,running fake social media  accounts,and even planning fake weddings with friends and families.. but I think you can tell that I don't subscribe to these theories.



Amen!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael was just spotted at Montreal airport


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was just spotted at Montreal airport


So he will be needed for reshoots then it seems


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> So he will be needed for reshoots then it seems



Looks like it...


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Looks like it...


I know Jessica chastain is there but I don't know of any of the other actors that might be there. I remember seeing there was speculation about how long the reshoots will actually be. Is he still going to shoot the Kung Fury movie this month?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> I know Jessica chastain is there but I don't know of any of the other actors that might be there. I remember seeing there was speculation about how long the reshoots will actually be. Is he still going to shoot the Kung Fury movie this month?



James McAvoy was in London at the weekend but could be headed there?

Last time I read about Kung Fury it was scheduled to start shooting in September but that was a few months ago... haven’t seen anything since.


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> James McAvoy was in London at the weekend but could be headed there?
> 
> Last time I read about Kung Fury it was scheduled to start shooting in September but that was a few months ago... haven’t seen anything since.


Ok, thanks  I believe James is filming IT (unless he is done, I know Jessica is from her IG). I hope kung fury still shoots soon, I think it would be a fun/quirky movie.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was just spotted at Montreal airport



The more Magneto the better, I say. I know not everyone here enjoys his X-Men work, but I’m a long time fan of the X-Men (even before Michael was cast) and I’m really looking forward to seeing Dark Phoenix.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Filming for It is complete. Between projects James will usually head to London to have time with his son. Makes sense he’d maximize that. Sophie Turner has also indicated she’s back in Montreal.


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> The more Magneto the better, I say. I know not everyone here enjoys his X-Men work, but I’m a long time fan of the X-Men (even before Michael was cast) and I’m really looking forward to seeing Dark Phoenix.


I agree with you 100%!!


----------



## NovemberWind

I am also a big fan of x-men movies, but even though I love Michael as Magneto, I feel that after FC, Magneto's appearances have been declining, being Michael an actor of such high level and playing a villain as important as Magneto, the scripts have not done him justice and he has been wasted.


----------



## Lucyloo22

NovemberWind said:


> I am also a big fan of x-men movies, but even though I love Michael as Magneto, I feel that after FC, Magneto's appearances have been declining, being Michael an actor of such high level and playing a villain as important as Magneto, the scripts have not done him justice and he has been wasted.


I know what you mean, first class and DOFP were great movies. Probably some of the best superhero movies ever. I wish they would get that quality back.


----------



## NovemberWind

Yes. And dont get me wrong, I dont mind if Michael has a small role in Dark Phoenix, I just would love the story for Magneto has weight, I know that Michael can do so much with very little, just remember Inglorious Bastards for example.


----------



## Morgane

NovemberWind said:


> I am also a big fan of x-men movies, but even though I love Michael as Magneto, *I feel that after FC, Magneto's appearances have been declining, *being Michael an actor of such high level and playing a villain as important as Magneto, the scripts have not done him justice and he has been wasted.


X-Men fans often complain about the fact that movies always focus on the same few characters. lt's actually true.
But after First Class he has never had this great material to work with,above all because the dynamic between Professor X and Magneto feels a bit trite at this point. The Dark Phoenix saga is considered the best X-Men storyline. Even if he doesn't have much to do,let's hope at least this is a good final movie.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I hope reshoots are not too long, that’s all.


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

Lucyloo22 said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to prove here? Or what point you are trying to make. Please be clear and less vague if possible, thanks.


Hello, sorry if I was not clear about my ideas. If you want my opinion I shared last time could be simply summarized in this way: I have noticed that here many people give opinions about others people lives thinking that they have perfect lives, they have an amazing love life etc  without even knowing what really happens behind the curtains.... I mean there is nothing wrong but these people  they can be easily fooled by everything they hear in the news and accepting each info in the news as pure truth.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> Hello, sorry if I was not clear about my ideas. If you want my opinion I shared last time could be simply summarized in this way: I have noticed that here many people give opinions about others people lives thinking that they have perfect lives, they have an amazing love life etc  without even knowing what really happens behind the curtains.... I mean there is nothing wrong but these people  they can be easily fooled by everything they hear in the news and accepting each info in the news as pure truth.


It seems to me there are also a number of people who like to believe everything is fake, a lie, and only being done to achieve some greater purpose. I don't know about you, but I think that seems a bit more unbelievable. You said it yourself... you don't know him and you don't know what happens behind the curtains. So, why would you find it so easy to believe negative ideals instead of just viewing him as his own person. It's his life, and what he chooses to do, who he chooses to involve in his life has nothing to do with anyone on this platform or anywhere else.


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

Lucyloo22 said:


> It seems to me there are also a number of people who like to believe everything is fake, a lie, and only being done to achieve some greater purpose. I don't know about you, but I think that seems a bit more unbelievable. You said it yourself... you don't know him and you don't know what happens behind the curtains. So, why would you find it so easy to believe negative ideals instead of just viewing him as his own person. It's his life, and what he chooses to do, who he chooses to involve in his life has nothing to do with anyone on this platform or anywhere else.


That is true I said I don' t know him but I also didn't say that we have common acquaintances that know certain things....I'm just suggesting not to believe blindly everything you see (pictures)or other things and trust me it's not being negative but it means being awaken


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> It seems to me there are also a number of people who like to believe everything is fake, a lie, and only being done to achieve some greater purpose. I don't know about you, but I think that seems a bit more unbelievable. You said it yourself... you don't know him and you don't know what happens behind the curtains. So, why would you find it so easy to believe negative ideals instead of just viewing him as his own person. It's his life, and what he chooses to do, who he chooses to involve in his life has nothing to do with anyone on this platform or anywhere else.



Absolutely, and I think Morgane summed this up well in her post - “Sure,it happens. I guess everyone knows it.
But I don't know why you're remarking it in the thread of a person who is rarely photographed with or without his wife.. I mean, he was more "visible"  in 2011-2014..”


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

pearlyqueen said:


> Absolutely, and I think Morgane summed this up well in her post - “Sure,it happens. I guess everyone knows it.
> But I don't know why you're remarking it in the thread of a person who is rarely photographed with or without his wife.. I mean, he was more "visible"  in 2011-2014..”


all pictures you see about celebrities are agreed with paparazzi.....it's called marketing....strange you don't know it


----------



## Just Askin

I just ate a new veggie dish. I think some on here may have tried it. It tasted a bit buttery and very nutty. I wonder if Michael would give it the time of day or just bin it straight off?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I just ate a new veggie dish. I think some on here may have tried it. It tasted a bit buttery and very nutty. I wonder if Michael would give it the time of day or just bin it straight off?



Bin it I’m sure!


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

pearlyqueen said:


> Bin it I’m sure!


I have seen in this blog that last year there were many pictures of him with companion and many others from 2014 on so I would not say they are rarely photographed


----------



## pearlyqueen

Saw this on IG yesterday


----------



## eserei27

I wish we had set pictures from Dark Phoenix. Looks like a number of the cast are in Montreal now.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I wish we had set pictures from Dark Phoenix. Looks like a number of the cast are in Montreal now.



Maybe some will emerge in the future?


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

pearlyqueen said:


> Saw this on IG yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4186725


Hello Pearly Queen. Not replying to me tells me that I'm right. I think that everyone has it's opinions and I let you leave in your world. Strange you are behaving like a bodyguard for people who don't even know who you are


----------



## Just Askin

Thanks to @Fassbender on Weibo for these beauties today


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Can we reminisce for a bit?


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Maybe some will emerge in the future?


I need some Erik.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I love that movie! What a beautiful family they make, even if it’s fictional...


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Can we reminisce for a bit?


I posted this on Instagram the other day. It got liked by one of their friends. Too cute


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Thanks to @Fassbender on Weibo for these beauties today
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186745
> View attachment 4186746
> View attachment 4186747
> View attachment 4186748




Gorgeous! 

This film is one of my all time favourites - I read the book first and couldn’t wait to see it. Michael and Alicia played their roles to perfection and knowing they fell in love with each other while filming makes me love it even more.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Can we reminisce for a bit?



Count me in!

This is a lovely pic - so much love in their eyes [emoji177]
The weekend in Killarney looked magical.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I love that movie! What a beautiful family they make, even if it’s fictional...


Michael was excellent. I was like


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Count me in!
> 
> This is a lovely pic - so much love in their eyes [emoji177]
> The weekend in Killarney looked magical.


It’s hard to imagine it will be two years next month. It was a lovely day!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> This film is one of my all time favourites - I read the book first and couldn’t wait to see it. Michael and Alicia played their roles to perfection and knowing they fell in love with each other while filming makes me love it even more.


Me too. Watching it since they got married is a bit special.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Me too. Watching it since they got married is a bit special.



Definitely - will be even more special when they start a family too - I bet they will be great parents!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> Michael was excellent. I was like
> View attachment 4186756


He was so vulnerable in the movie and a very different role for him too.


----------



## Just Askin

_This is from last year_

_

_


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Definitely - will be even more special when they start a family too - I bet they will be great parents!


Absolutely. Michael and Alicia deserve some tranquility after years of working hard on their respective careers.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Definitely - will be even more special when they start a family too - I bet they will be great parents!


Oh Wow. Can you imagine. How gorgeous would they look.


----------



## baewatch




----------



## Lucyloo22

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> all pictures you see about celebrities are agreed with paparazzi.....it's called marketing....strange you don't know it


Can't say I agree with you on that one. I'm sure there are some that are agreed upon but to say that "all pictures" that's a very bold statement. It's quite impossible to make such a statement, as you are not every single paparazzi so you cannot speak on their behalf.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> I need some Erik.



ALWAYS


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia spotted shopping at their Biarritz supermarket in the past couple of hours:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

What was that you would say: three days tops? Since she’s wrapped filming, he hasn’t been away from his wife for more than a weekend.


----------



## DeMonica

eserei27 said:


> ALWAYS


Oh, yes. We always need some Erik. Lehnsherr or Northman, preferably both.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> What was that you would say: three days tops? Since she’s wrapped filming, he hasn’t been away from his wife for more than a weekend.



Yes, around 3 days; he was spotted at Montreal airport on Wednesday evening and must have travelled back to Biarritz by Sunday at the latest. I think it’s highly likely Michael scheduled his trip to Montreal to coincide with Alicia’s trip to Moscow, minimising their time apart. Since the end of June they’ve been in that corner of France together practically the whole time.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Alicia can be the center of many things, but I don’t think she controls enough for Michael to be able to dictate reshoot days based on her schedule. The scheduling of these reshoots was a massive undertaking. While they had to work around production schedules of It, Game of Thrones, etc, I find it hard to believe that they worked around a few Bulgari events so the actor who had no work conflicts could avoid being apart from the wife he spent months apart from. It’s a beautiful fairy tale but not a realistic one.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, around 3 days; he was spotted at Montreal airport on Wednesday evening and must have travelled back to Biarritz by Sunday at the latest. I think it’s highly likely Michael scheduled his trip to Montreal to coincide with Alicia’s trip to Moscow, minimising their time apart. Since the end of June they’ve been in that corner of France together practically the whole time.


Yeah I agree they worked it really well. It must have been a nightmare getting a few weeks where everyone needed was available for at least a few days. I’m hoping James McAvoy was back in Canada to shoot scenes with Michael on those days and not just for other projects.


----------



## Just Askin

It’s nice to have new posters. Welcome. Have you two noticed your names both connect to Friends. I used to love that show.


----------



## DeMonica

Just Askin said:


> It’s nice to have new posters. Welcome. Have you two noticed your names both connect to Friends. I used to love that show.


While I liked the show when it was on, my nic inspiration came from elsewhere. The adorable germophobe has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

Just Askin said:


> It’s nice to have new posters. Welcome. Have you two noticed your names both connect to Friends. I used to love that show.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I agree they worked it really well. *It must have been a nightmare getting a few weeks where everyone needed was available for at least a few days.* I’m hoping James McAvoy was back in Canada to shoot scenes with Michael on those days and not just for other projects.


Curious to see when they finish to do reshoots. Something tells me they're not 3 months of continuous reshoots..
Let's hope his role is not just a cameo and that his scenes just needed very little work..




pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia spotted shopping at their Biarritz supermarket in the past couple of hours:
> 
> View attachment 4188446


I can totally see them moving to Guethary for most of the year.



I don't think I've seen some of these pics (Angel promotion):
































Cannes 2015:


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

lol at some of his faces.


----------



## NovemberWind

All of his faces are gorgeous


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> Curious to see when they finish to do reshoots. Something tells me they're not 3 months of continuous reshoots..
> Let's hope his role is not just a cameo and that his scenes just needed very little work..
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally see them moving to Guethary for most of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen some of these pics (Angel promotion):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannes 2015:



Shortly after the report made the rounds that there would be months of reshoots Simon Kinberg came out and said it was only a few weeks. The months claim turned out to be inaccurate fan speculation.


----------



## JaneWT

A nice comment from Barry Keoghan, who acted with Michael in TAU:

“_They’re such interesting people, and I learn so much from them – not even about acting, about everything. Michael and Brendan will just be on set talking about Sigmund Freud and I’ll be like ‘Who’s that?’ And they’ll tell me about it and encourage me to look things up. I’m learning from them all the time. Then I’ll watch them do their scenes, and learn so much from that too. I’m much more interested in art now. I feel more open to things.”_


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks to everyone, as usual, for all the posts and pics!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> Shortly after the report made the rounds that there would be months of reshoots Simon Kinberg came out and said it was only a few weeks*. The months claim turned out to be inaccurate fan speculation*.


It actually originated from LaPresse and Pierre Moreau,chief of Montreal Film Bureau:
https://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/2018/08/09/x-men-dark-phoenix-reshoots-quebec-2018
It was logical to assume that they were going to shoot sporadic scenes over a three-month period due to the actors' availability. But that report basically led to "they're reshooting the entire movie" speculation.. BTW,I still think it's possible they have rented the studio for more than 3 weeks to accomodate the actors' schedules.


BTS Assassin's Creed





Empire awards 2012




Source


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


>




Great find and great pics!! Thanks!


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> It actually originated from LaPresse and Pierre Moreau,chief of Montreal Film Bureau:
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/2018/08/09/x-men-dark-phoenix-reshoots-quebec-2018
> It was logical to assume that they were going to shoot sporadic scenes over a three-month period due to the actors' availability. But that report basically led to "they're reshooting the entire movie" speculation.. BTW,I still think it's possible they have rented the studio for more than 3 weeks to accomodate the actors' schedules.
> 
> 
> BTS Assassin's Creed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empire awards 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

So I guess he wasn't able to schedule re-shoots around Alicia's Bulgari schedule after all ...


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


>



Thanks for this--nice to see the hair!  (Michael, not James.)


----------



## Just Askin

*Finally something...*
*









*
*Src : _Angel_(weibo)*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Finally something...*
> *
> View attachment 4199414
> View attachment 4199415
> View attachment 4199416
> View attachment 4199417
> View attachment 4199418
> View attachment 4199419
> View attachment 4199420
> View attachment 4199421
> View attachment 4199422
> *
> *Src : Angel (weibo)*



Thanks - nice pics!

Michael’s short trip to Montreal earlier this month coincided with night time shoots - I guess the latest ones are for day shoots.


----------



## Just Askin

20/9/18










Src: _Angel_ (weibo) Thank You so much.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Thanks - nice pics!
> 
> Michael’s short trip to Montreal earlier this month coincided with night time shoots - I guess the latest ones are for day shoots.


Yeah that’s what I was thinking.We know he did a few day dash back to Japan from America a few times this year. Hugh Jackman (total babe) used to do that too.


----------



## gingerglory

These pics were taken on 9/20


----------



## pearlyqueen

gingerglory said:


> These pics were taken on 9/20



Yes, I saw the date on the Weibo pics.

His previous trip to Montreal was a couple of weeks ago; he was spotted at Montreal airport on the evening of Wednesday 5th September and was there for around 3 days filming as he was then spotted at the supermarket in Biarritz with Alicia on Monday 10th September.


----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


> These pics were taken on 9/20


Yes. That’s what the src says and she’s always very accurate.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> 20/9/18
> View attachment 4199460
> View attachment 4199461
> View attachment 4199462
> View attachment 4199463
> View attachment 4199464
> View attachment 4199465
> View attachment 4199466
> View attachment 4199467
> View attachment 4199468
> 
> Src: _Angel_ (weibo) Thank You so much.


Looks so handsome!! I figured he was done filming and I can't help but notice Erik's wardrobe is basically what Michael wears on a daily basis lol


----------



## eserei27

Thanks for posting the pics! They are making me even more excited than I was previously for Dark Phoenix. And Michael looks amazing!


----------



## Just Askin

Lucyloo22 said:


> Looks so handsome!! I figured he was done filming and I can't help but notice Erik's wardrobe is basically what Michael wears on a daily basis lol


Yes! Waiting for this film is killing me.


----------



## Just Askin

I know this is an overload but...he looks soooo good








Src: as marked


----------



## Just Askin

So any guesses/info about Magneto’s bracelet?


(Oh look I posted it again)


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> I know this is an overload but...he looks soooo good



You say that as if too much Michael is a thing that could happen! [emoji23]


----------



## JaneWT

Wow, Michael looks just gorgeous.  It’s so good to see him - and great to see him working, too!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## JaneWT

I don’t want to make something of nothing, but there’s zero chemistry between Michael and James in these pics.  In fact, if I was sure that they weren’t simply in character for the pics where they’re together, I’d go as far as saying it looks a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Lucyloo22

JaneWT said:


> I don’t want to make something of nothing, but there’s zero chemistry between Michael and James in these pics.  In fact, if I was sure that they weren’t simply in character for the pics where they’re together, I’d go as far as saying it looks a bit uncomfortable.


Maybe they are having a more confrontational meeting? I must say I'm happy to see them playing chess again. It's such an iconic thing for these two characters to do and we missed out in apocalypse. I'm glad to see him working again too


----------



## LibbyRuth

Agreed on the chess, and agree on the fact that they were filming being an indication that the pics provide nothing to read in to their relationship. After all, there were pics snapped of James and Alicia being affectionate during the filming of Submergence. That doesn’t mean she cheated on Michael!


----------



## Allie28

Just Askin said:


> *Finally something...*
> *
> View attachment 4199414
> View attachment 4199415
> View attachment 4199416
> View attachment 4199417
> View attachment 4199418
> View attachment 4199419
> View attachment 4199420
> View attachment 4199421
> View attachment 4199422
> *
> *Src : _Angel_(weibo)*



Great seeing pics of Michael on set again!  Thanks!!


----------



## DeMonica

JaneWT said:


> I don’t want to make something of nothing, but there’s zero chemistry between Michael and James in these pics.  In fact, if I was sure that they weren’t simply in character for the pics where they’re together, I’d go as far as saying it looks a bit uncomfortable.


Erik and Charles has gone through many different stages in the course of their relationship. They fight against each other just as much as fight alongside each other. Maybe they are shooting less than friendly scenes that time.


----------



## eserei27

https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/22/apple-family-focus-delaying-shows/

“Apple had even discussed producing edgier shows at one point, including a Keanu Reeves show about a hit man (shades of John Wick?) and a Michael Fassbender show about a rally car driver, but backed out in favor of tamer shows like the sort you'd find on mainstream broadcasters like NBC.”


I don’t remember hearing about this project. Too bad it sounds like it’s not happening.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/22/apple-family-focus-delaying-shows/
> 
> “Apple had even discussed producing edgier shows at one point, including a Keanu Reeves show about a hit man (shades of John Wick?) and a Michael Fassbender show about a rally car driver, but backed out in favor of tamer shows like the sort you'd find on mainstream broadcasters like NBC.”
> 
> 
> I don’t remember hearing about this project. Too bad it sounds like it’s not happening.


At least it's not happening with Apple; I hope another network picks it up.  I haven't heard of it either, but I'm glad to hear that he's planning on going back to acting!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Maybe the upcoming year we'll hear more about him going back into acting (fingers crossed) in the meantime, it looks like he's doing quite a bit with his production company, which is also cool to see.


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> Maybe the upcoming year we'll hear more about him going back into acting (fingers crossed) in the meantime, it looks like he's doing quite a bit with his production company, which is also cool to see.



A lot of actors use their production companies to tell stories that otherwise might not be made, and to give new talent a chance to thrive. DMC seems to be following that model, and it’s nice to see Michael engaged with it.


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> A lot of actors use their production companies to tell stories that otherwise might not be made, and to give new talent a chance to thrive. DMC seems to be following that model, and it’s nice to see Michael engaged with it.


I agree! He is giving people a chance and platform to basically make a dream come true. Kind indeed


----------



## scarlet555

Finally he is seen in a movie scene.... Finally


----------



## Morgane

Lucyloo22 said:


> Maybe they are having a more confrontational meeting? *I must say I'm happy to see them playing chess again*. It's such an iconic thing for these two characters to do and we missed out in apocalypse. I'm glad to see him working again too


I don't know why,but I like that it's a portable chess board. 

Do we know if he's still in Montreal? I saw a tweet from someone who is working on the reshoots and I  think they should finish this week.

Trailer this week.. apparently!


And Sophie Turner is going to The Late Late Show with James Corden on the 26th,so I guess they will show it.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Morgane said:


> I don't know why,but I like that it's a portable chess board.
> 
> Do we know if he's still in Montreal? I saw a tweet from someone who is working on the reshoots and I  think they should finish this week.
> 
> Trailer this week.. apparently!
> https://twitter.com/stacygao_ustc
> 
> And Sophie Turner is going to The Late Late Show with James Corden on the 26th,so I guess they will show it.


I don't know if he still is. Mcavoy seems to be splitting his time between Montreal and Toronto. TBH the actor i feel has spent the most consistent time in Montreal is the one playing nightcrawler. He also had a story up a few days ago saying something about the last week on set! So maybe Michael is done??


----------



## Morgane

^Yes McAvoy is also shooting IT2.  I also think this is definitely the last week of reshoots. These 3 months have flown by!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Morgane said:


> ^Yes McAvoy is also shooting IT2.  I also think this is definitely the last week of reshoots. These 3 months have flown by!


Hahah yes!! Can't believe it's almost Christmas already xD


----------



## eserei27

Dark Phoenix trailer tonight. I can’t wait!!!


----------



## Just Askin

James Corden tonight


----------



## Morgane

The poster is (surprisingly) very good.
I saw the leaked trailer showed at Kino Expo (some heads and the imagines behind..). I don't know if it's what they will show tonight but I must say that I felt a bit emotional when the song 



Spoiler:  



The End (The Doors)


  started.


----------



## eserei27

It’s here! And I like it a lot!!!


----------



## eserei27

Screen caps from the trailer (courtesy of Beatlesfass)


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucky in Life

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 4204792



All I have to say is....shoulders 

This looks good and like there might be quite a lot of Magneto in it? Can’t wait to see it now!


----------



## eserei27

Lucky in Life said:


> All I have to say is....shoulders
> 
> This looks good and like there might be quite a lot of Magneto in it? Can’t wait to see it now!



Yes, this looks great! And way more Magneto in this trailer than there was in the first trailer for Apocalypse, so I’m hopeful about that as well. 

And I’m in total agreement about the shoulders. *swoon*


----------



## DeMonica

eserei27 said:


> It’s here! And I like it a lot!!!



You are not the only one! It looks significantly more interesting than the last X-Men which IMO was the weakest so far. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Screen caps from the trailer (courtesy of Beatlesfass)
> View attachment 4204765
> 
> View attachment 4204766
> 
> View attachment 4204767
> 
> View attachment 4204768
> 
> View attachment 4204769
> 
> View attachment 4204770
> 
> View attachment 4204771
> 
> View attachment 4204772



That's an interesting and rather sinister helmet and uniform for Magneto!


----------



## Lucyloo22

I didn't get to stay up and see when the trailer first dropped but it was nice to see Magneto trending on twitter this morning. Not sure if any of the other characters were


----------



## Lucyloo22

https://deadline.com/2018/09/dark-p...dpool-gambit-release-date-changes-1202473229/ ☹️


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> https://deadline.com/2018/09/dark-p...dpool-gambit-release-date-changes-1202473229/ ☹️



BOOOO!!!


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> BOOOO!!!


Boo x10!!


----------



## Morgane

Lucyloo22 said:


> https://deadline.com/2018/09/dark-p...dpool-gambit-release-date-changes-1202473229/ ☹️





> Also, the next X-Men _Dark Phoenix _won’t open on Feb. 14 anymore, rather next summer in the June 7 slot. The trailer launched this week earning close to 8M YouTube views on Fox’s channel. Summer is not only a better date, but again, it gives the film a better shot to have a bigger opening in China. Why? The trailer clocked 44 million views in first 24 hrs of release online this week out of China.   Also, premium screens previously reserved for _Gambit_ will be in play and provide an even bigger upside for the film. _Dark Phoenix _will be up against Illumination/Uni’s _The Secret Life of Pets 2 _and Lionsgate’s comedy _Flarsky _on that date.


This date is _much better_,and I understand they had to move Alita because competing with Aquaman and Mary Poppins wasn't exactly a smart decision for a movie that probably will not break even. Also,with that  PG-13 Deadpool 2 cut it looks like someone at Fox is trolling Disney. I can totally see some jokes in the new footage.  
But the timing is still comical (and the Disney conspiracy theories are going to be good..).
Honestly,I can't believe they took this decision this morning.
I've read a rumor (posted yesterday) according to which they were forced to release the trailer because of that Russian leaked version,but they were going to release another trailer soon with more effects-heavy scenes (the infamous "money shots" some fanboys are complaining about..). But Sophie Turner was confirmed for Corden some days ago,so who knows.. It's relly just speculation.
If the NYCC panel is confirmed, it's very likely they will release new promotional material.

BTW I liked the trailer. Unlike Apocalypse and other Marvel stuff,it looks more character driven,so it's a welcome return to what the X-Men movies used to be.  The leaked trailer also had a great final shot (what was possible to see) ,but I guess they're saving it for later.

I can't say I disagree!


----------



## eserei27

I agree that the June date is much better for Dark Phoenix. I just wish they would have announced that change prior to releasing the trailer that said Feb 14. 

In regard to Dark Phoenix being at NYCC, I just found this on my schedule 




So it looks like Michael won’t be there. Apparently he never wants me to see him promoting an X-Men film... 

(I went to NYC during the promotional tour for Apocalypse but we all know how that turned out. Ah well, at least I’ve seen him while promoting other films).


----------



## JaneWT

So good to hear Michael’s lovely, rich voice again.  I couldn’t really get excited about the trailer and - at the risk of sounding continuously like a whingebag - Michael wasn’t onscreen enough, but I’ll take anything during this drought.


----------



## JaneWT

eserei27 said:


> In regard to Dark Phoenix being at NYCC ....it looks like Michael won’t be there.
> .


Disappointing, but not unexpected.


----------



## Just Askin

To off set a little of the disappointing Dark Phoenix move.....not related but it made me smile


----------



## pearlyqueen

New pics! 
Michael and Alicia leaving restaurant Chez Andre in Paris  today


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> New pics!
> Michael and Alicia leaving restaurant Chez Andre in Paris  today
> 
> View attachment 4209624
> View attachment 4209625
> View attachment 4209626


❤️❤️❤️ Love them


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> I agree that the June date is much better for Dark Phoenix*. I just wish they would have announced that change prior to releasing the trailer that said Feb 14. *
> 
> In regard to Dark Phoenix being at NYCC, I just found this on my schedule
> 
> View attachment 4206823
> 
> 
> So it looks like Michael won’t be there. Apparently he never wants me to see him promoting an X-Men film...
> 
> (I went to NYC during the promotional tour for Apocalypse but we all know how that turned out. Ah well, at least I’ve seen him while promoting other films).


Thinking about it,it's very likely Fox is also having some logistical problems. Collider's fb page has an interview with Kinberg and Hutch Parker. I've not watched the video,but I guess they've  talked about the delay. 



Among the replies..

Are the Marvel fanboys _insufferable? _
BTW I like how the little rants often end with "they can keep Fassbender and McAvoy.." Generous..


----------



## Lucyloo22

Morgane said:


> Thinking about it,it's very likely Fox is also having some logistical problems. Collider's fb page has an interview with Kinberg and Hutch Parker. I've not watched the video,but I guess they've  talked about the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Among the replies..
> 
> Are the Marvel fanboys _insufferable? _
> BTW I like how the little rants often end with "they can keep Fassbender and McAvoy.." Generous..



I like marvel movies and I like x men movies. I don't know why it's impossible for some people to like both? Is there a written rule somewhere lol. Whoever is going to comic con, I hope they can enjoy the panel! I wonder if the cast will be there


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> New pics!
> Michael and Alicia leaving restaurant Chez Andre in Paris  today
> 
> View attachment 4209624
> View attachment 4209625
> View attachment 4209626


Are the photos or they look really tanned? It makes sense considering they have spent almost the whole summer in Guethary. I don't think he will attend the fashion show but I suppose we'll see him at some parties tomorrow..


----------



## Lucyloo22

Morgane said:


> Are the photos or they look really tanned? It makes sense considering they have spent almost the whole summer in Guethary. I don't think he will attend the fashion show but I suppose we'll see him at some parties tomorrow..


They do! And what a beautiful place to spend the summer. I really hope Alicia and the rest of the LV gang are dressed beautifully. They are hit and miss sometimes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Are the photos or they look really tanned? It makes sense considering they have spent almost the whole summer in Guethary. I don't think he will attend the fashion show but I suppose we'll see him at some parties tomorrow..



I think the photos are overly saturated although I’m sure they are both tanned after 3 months in Guethary. Hope we get more pics tomorrow - and it’s her birthday on Wednesday - a big one!


----------



## pearlyqueen

I adjusted the saturation level on this one and you can see the colours better, for example Alicia’s coat here:



And here’s another pic of them arriving at their hotel:


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> I adjusted the saturation level on this one and you can see the colours better, for example Alicia’s coat here:
> View attachment 4209750
> 
> 
> And here’s another pic of them arriving at their hotel:
> 
> View attachment 4209751


I wouldn't have guessed the coat had green in it. I thought it was all black


----------



## pearlyqueen

A couple more pics courtesy of the Daily Mail:










https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Alicia-Vikander-step-romantic-meal-Paris.html


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> Are the Marvel fanboys _insufferable? _



Yes, they’re absolutely horrible. And they get worse every day. Dark Phoenix could be Oscar caliber good and every performance could make you cry tears of joy and the Marvel fans would still take a crap all over it. They think Kevin Feige is the second coming of Christ. 

Anyway...


----------



## lunadeagosto

Last night in Raspoutine club


----------



## pearlyqueen

lunadeagosto said:


> Last night in Raspoutine club




This pic from the club is great [emoji8]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another pic from last night


----------



## JaneWT

Love the latest pics - Michael has a sort of Conor look going on!


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

oh poor Michael, what happened to him? he looks so skinny!


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

in these pics they are wearing very different outfits like they are going in different places and don-t give a sense of unity


----------



## Just Askin

You know when people have been chomping at the bit for days


----------



## Just Askin

Also I can’t stand the rudeness off some people about his appearance. God help their friends in RL if that’s the sort of comments they come out with.


What a stunning couple these two make. Can you imagine how gorgeous their children will be if they choose to have children.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Also I can’t stand the rudeness off some people about his appearance. God help their friends in RL if that’s the sort of comments they come out with.
> View attachment 4211547
> 
> What a stunning couple these two make. Can you imagine how gorgeous their children will be if they choose to have children.



Why rudeness about his appearance? He looks great to me and I’ve noticed some researched his outfit - a £235 merino wool jumper - not what I’d call shabby!
Is there a dress code for a married couple enjoying an intimate dinner at an Italian restaurant.....?? 

They are a stunning couple - their children will surely be blessed with those genes!


----------



## eserei27

I don’t think there’s anything wrong with his appearance (I quite like it most of the time, lol) but he’s clearly dressed more casually then she is. Honestly, I think his lack of fashion sense is kind of endearing, especially in someone married to an LV muse. 

I’ll take him in this outfit or in a fancy suit. I’m not picky.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Why rudeness about his appearance? He looks great to me and I’ve noticed some researched his outfit - a £235 merino wool jumper - not what I’d call shabby!
> Is there a dress code for a married couple enjoying an intimate dinner at an Italian restaurant.....??
> 
> They are a stunning couple - their children will surely be blessed with those genes!



The "Dress code" thing is not a major thing, but I see it as a matter of respect, because often times a person is uncomfortable if he or she is dressed quite a bit differently than the people around.  Have you ever been to a baby or bridal shower where you show up in a nice dress, and everyone else is in jeans or shorts?  It can make you feel out of place and awkward.  The same is recognized in business. I think it's quite common before client meetings to get some sort of communication about what the dress code is for the client so everyone else dresses the same.  If a person is in jeans facing a room full of suits and ties, it can seem uncomfortable.
So the same pertains to a couple to a lesser degree. When one is dressed up nicely and the other looks like he's running out for a few quick errands, a person can feel uncomfortable. Is it a major issue meant for a federal case and congressional hearings?  No.  Is it grounds for a divorce?  No.  But anyone whose ever felt the awkwardness of not being dressed like most of the other people in the room can feel for what that can be like.  Yes yes, I know ... I'm sure that Alicia was perfectly fine with it because she loves Michael so much. But that doesn't mean that people can't have opinions.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I don’t think there’s anything wrong with his appearance (I quite like it most of the time, lol) but he’s clearly dressed more casually then she is. Honestly, I think his lack of fashion sense is kind of endearing, especially in someone married to an LV muse.
> 
> I’ll take him in this outfit or in a fancy suit. I’m not picky.


I was more referring to the frequent comments from some about his weight. Such comments aren’t acceptable as far as I’m concerned, ever, about anyone.
I love his casual dress sense. He will never be bogged down with Hollywood bullsh*t and for that I am forever grateful.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He’s wearing running shoes. That’s it. I’ve never heard of a husband turning up with his wife casually dressed. Never. It never happens. Seriously people. 

The fans that are beaming from ear to ear really hate it. Oh, and look, he’s so uncomfortable. What else should I nitpick about in the absence of anything worth mentioning other than how happy he looks. Yeah, he’s so skinny. Alicia must be hiding the pizza from him.


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

The look of Michael is fine to me. The fact that they are so different in dressing tells me other non verbal messages


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He’s wearing running shoes. That’s it. I’ve never heard of a husband turning up with his wife casually dressed. Never. It never happens. Seriously people.
> 
> The fans that are beaming from ear to ear really hate it. Oh, and look, he’s so uncomfortable. What else should I nitpick about in the absence of anything worth mentioning other than how happy he looks. Yeah, he’s so skinny. Alicia must be hiding the pizza from him.


Ahhh that makes sense


----------



## Lucyloo22

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> The look of Michael is fine to me. The fact that they are so different in dressing tells me other non verbal messages


And what are those non verbal messages?


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> I was more referring to the frequent comments from some about his weight. Such comments aren’t acceptable as far as I’m concerned, ever, about anyone.



Oh, I see. I agree with you about that. He doesn’t look gaunt or too skinny to me either.  I think he naturally tends to be slim, and has to work to put on weight/ muscle for some of his roles. Left to his own devices, when he’s not training for a specific role, he has a slim and athletic build. It’s just the way he’s made.


----------



## Just Askin

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> The look of Michael is fine to me. The fact that they are so different in dressing tells me other non verbal messages


Really? So what was this supposed to mean then?


Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> oh poor Michael, what happened to him? he looks so skinny!


----------



## Lucyloo22

A couple went out for dinner, doesn't matter what they wear. It's not like this is an event and Michael didn't pull through with a suit. as long as they are both comfortable in what they choose to wear that's all that matters. I think people are reading into this way too much to once again, try and make something of... well.. absolutely nothing


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

saying he is skinnier is not being rude is the truth because you can see from pictures. if a friend of mine is visible not feeling fine I try to help him/her and I don't become blind......becoming blind is not showing love


----------



## Lucyloo22

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> saying he is skinnier is not being rude is the truth because you can see from pictures. if a friend of mine is visible not feeling fine I try to help him/her and I don't become blind......becoming blind is not showing love


Michael has a naturally thin figure? He's always been like this unless he bulks up for a role. He looks perfectly normal as always.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Oh, I see. I agree with you about that. He doesn’t look gaunt or too skinny to me either.  I think he naturally tends to be slim, and has to work to put on weight/ muscle for some of his roles. Left to his own devices, when he’s not training for a specific role, he has a slim and athletic build. It’s just the way he’s made.


I think his face and forearms always look slightly thinner (dehydrated) for a short while after he’s made long flights.


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

I said he is very skinny...I didn't criticize his way of dressing I just said that they are different...are you so blind to say that they are dressing the same?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> I said he is very skinny...I didn't criticize his way of dressing I just said that they are different...are you so blind to say that they are dressing the same?


Well, as far as I can tell no one said they dressed the same. We can all see they are dressed quite differently.


----------



## Just Askin

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> saying he is skinnier is not being rude is the truth because you can see from pictures. if a friend of mine is visible not feeling fine I try to help him/her and I don't become blind......becoming blind is not showing love


Yeah,  you might want to brush up on your bed side manners then cos that has got to be one of the sh*tiest pep talks I’ve ever read.


----------



## Just Askin

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> The look of Michael is fine to me. The fact that they are so different in dressing tells me other non verbal messages


Would you be so good as to enlighten me as to what the “non verbal messages” are.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He’s wearing running shoes. That’s it. I’ve never heard of a husband turning up with his wife casually dressed. Never. It never happens. Seriously people.
> 
> The fans that are beaming from ear to ear really hate it. Oh, and look, he’s so uncomfortable. What else should I nitpick about in the absence of anything worth mentioning other than how happy he looks. Yeah, he’s so skinny. Alicia must be hiding the pizza from him.


People have different opinions.  It makes the world go round.  No need to nitpick it. No need to try to stop it. Some people think it looks odd, others don't. In a discussion about Michael, differing opinions about him will happen.


----------



## eserei27

They both look fine. One of them is casual and one of them is dressed up. It means absolutely nothing, and there are about 5 million more interesting things about the both of them.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

The irony is Alicia is not even that dressed up. Had she not worn those shoes, I would see no difference in their attire, but apparently they or I should say he’s sending telepathic messages.


----------



## Just Askin

So offering an opinion is fine but disagreeing with an opinion is not...unless it’s certain people doing the disagreeing. Cos it seems when some people disagree with opinions it’s deemed as arguing or ‘nit picking’.
Strange old world. I guess some are used to talking down the house without any constructive feed back or input from others. Are soap boxes really cheap these days?


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

people who are supposed to be couples show unity and they are so different and it means that mentally they are on different levels. one thing I have noticed is that she is staying always in the front so she is the leading person in the couple.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> people who are supposed to be couples show unity and they are so different and it means that mentally they are on different levels. one thing I have noticed is that she is staying always in the front so she is the leading person in the couple.


I think you can stop now lol. You are trying too hard


----------



## Just Askin

Ashley Lee Aniston said:


> people who are supposed to be couples show unity and they are so different and it means that mentally they are on different levels. one thing I have noticed is that she is staying always in the front so she is the leading person in the couple.


You don’t think the fact that they are a week away from their first wedding anniversary shows they are more than “supposed” to be a couple?
 I think you’ll find that many men will insist their wife go first. It maybe old fashioned but it’s usually a sign of respect for the women. Very sad you haven’t had the opportunity to experience it. It’s quite charming.


----------



## Ashley Lee Aniston

You are saying that because I'm telling the truth I think in this forum you are trying to create a fairytale story room to escape the real life. I have written here because of my researches and sorry but readying so many naïve discussions I decided to write something. It's better you find other hobbies in life. I'm stopping it now because I want it not because I'm asked to do it....so good bye/hope you find something interesting to do in life  and I hope Michael wakes up....she is not the right one for him and he is not the right one for her....


----------



## Just Askin

...and with that the forlorn princess left the stage, her dreams of ever marrying Prince Michael shattered. 
                                                          The End


----------



## Lucyloo22

Hey @Just Askin, didn't you know?? "Silence is the best reply to a ...."


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I’m dying over here !!!


----------



## gingerglory

Just Askin said:


> ...and with that the forlorn princess left the stage, her dreams of ever marrying Prince Michael shattered.
> The End


LMAO


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


>




After this many years, why am I still surprised by how hot he is? *sigh*


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> After this many years, why am I still surprised by how hot he is? *sigh*


He is so handsome (and kind) it's hard to believe there are men like this out there!!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> After this many years, why am I still surprised by how hot he is? *sigh*


His ginger whiskers


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


>



He's finally dressed up! 



Lucyloo22 said:


> A couple went out for dinner, doesn't matter what they wear. *It's not like this is an event and Michael didn't pull through with a suit.* as long as they are both comfortable in what they choose to wear that's all that matters. I think people are reading into this way too much to once again, try and make something of... well.. absolutely nothing


Eh.. I was like.. I'm missing something?!   As C-M has said,Alicia is not even that dressed up. And that restaurant doesn't have any dress code.



eserei27 said:


> Oh, I see. I agree with you about that. He doesn’t look gaunt or too skinny to me either.  I think he naturally tends to be slim, and has to work to put on weight/ muscle for some of his roles. Left to his own devices, when he’s not training for a specific role, he has a slim and athletic build. It’s just the way he’s made.


Yes,he's naturally slim with a very athletic build. Comparing these pics and the last pics in Montreal,I don't see any difference either. For example, I recall some photos when he was promoting Shame/ADM and I actually thought he looked thinner than usual. It's not really the case here.


----------



## Morgane

Apparently it was actually true that marketing and distribution departments were not on the same page: 
http://collider.com/dark-phoenix-reshoots-release-date-change-explained/


----------



## readingnook

Lucyloo22 said:


> Well, as far as I can tell no one said they dressed the same. We can all see they are dressed quite differently.



I'm dying....Stop this right now...


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> The irony is Alicia is not even that dressed up. Had she not worn those shoes, I would see no difference in their attire, but apparently they or I should say he’s sending telepathic messages.



Alicia is not dressed up.
What I really liked about those photos is how they had arms around each other


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> You know when people have been chomping at the bit for days



took longer than i thought actually.


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


> ...and with that the forlorn princess left the stage, her dreams of ever marrying Prince Michael shattered.
> The End



Darn,  i was just getting the popcorn...


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


>



I bet Alicia wore sneakers.


----------



## Lucky in Life

The straw-clutching around here is absolutely hilarious! 

I wasn’t aware being part of a “happy couple” was only possible if all outfits were co-ordinated. How silly of me to think that people still got to retain their own sense of self once married and the freedom to be comfortable in their own skin, wearing whatever they liked to wear. 

I’ll have to start letting everyone around me know. That’ll be quite a lot of men to tell they need to smarten up! Their wives/girlfriends are wearing a (fairly casual) dress so they have to get themselves suited and booted; whether they’re comfortable or not, and  what they like to wear matters no more as long as they “match”.

And back in the real world....


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

Gorgeous.  That jawline is beautiful!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

readingnook said:


> Alicia is not dressed up.
> What I really liked about those photos is how they had arms around each other
> 
> View attachment 4212279


They look so good together. I wonder where they are and when we’ll get to see them next?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> They look so good together. I wonder where they are and when we’ll get to see them next?



Alicia said they will be in Europe for the foreseeable on their fun sounding road trip! So I guess we aren’t likely to see them for some time unless someone nabs them on IG. Maybe at Michael’s next racing event early November in Italy?


----------



## pearlyqueen

readingnook said:


> Alicia is not dressed up.
> What I really liked about those photos is how they had arms around each other
> 
> View attachment 4212279



Some couples hold hands - these two seem to favour holding each other close [emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Alicia said they will be in Europe for the foreseeable on their fun sounding road trip! So I guess we aren’t likely to see them for some time unless someone nabs them on IG. Maybe at Michael’s next racing event early November in Italy?


I’m hoping to see them by some big waves before that.


----------



## Just Askin

Just posting these cos I posted them on Instagram and they’ve been very popular.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> Just posting these cos I posted them on Instagram and they’ve been very popular.
> 
> View attachment 4216284
> View attachment 4216285
> View attachment 4216286


 Handsome man, I see you


----------



## Lucyloo22

Cutie


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This has to be my favorite Michael shot.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> This has to be my favorite Michael shot.


definitely one of my favorites too


----------



## Lucyloo22

Another favorite❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4216707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another favorite❤️


He looks a little intense there. Hehe.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He looks a little intense there. Hehe.


I like the scruffy beard


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Lucyloo22 said:


> I like the scruffy beard


Grisly bear style.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Dapper man


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4216748
> 
> 
> Dapper man


That year at the DGAs he just took it to another level. That was the weekend where he went from looking like a bit of a mess jumping over puddles at the airport to that look on the red carpet. What a transformation!


----------



## eserei27

At Raspoutine Paris 



Same night as this, I’m assuming.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> At Raspoutine Paris
> View attachment 4216863
> 
> 
> Same night as this, I’m assuming.
> View attachment 4216864



Certainly looks like he had a great time at that party.


----------



## LibbyRuth

It appears that the drive to Lisbon was a quick one and Michael is back there if Twitter can be believed.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Looks like the Fassbenders arrived in Lisbon:


----------



## LibbyRuth

Either he's out drinking alone again, or the tweeter didn't recognize his wife.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Looks like the Fassbenders arrived in Lisbon:
> 
> View attachment 4217136


How long did it take them to make it back to Lisbon? About a week you think, PQ?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> How long did it take them to make it back to Lisbon? About a week you think, PQ?



Yes, just under I’d say. Probably left Paris on Wednesday/Thursday morning. It’s about 1,000 miles by road so they had bags of time.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, just under I’d say. Probably left Paris on Wednesday/Thursday morning. It’s about 1,000 miles by road so they had bags of time.


That’s so cool, plus they probably wanted to make it back on time for their anniversary!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

Description of the first 15 minutes showed at NYCC:
https://www.collider.com/dark-phoenix-footage/
The response was very positive. 
@eserei27 You were there,right? 

https://www.collider.com/dark-phoenix-simon-kinberg-interview/


> In addition, after seeing the trailer, a lot of people have been wondering if it’s Professor X that causes the Dark Phoenix to emerge. Kinberg reveals it’s definitely not Professor X, so fans can rest easy.


 I read some of these "it's the Last Stand all over again" comments..


----------



## eserei27

@Morgane

Yess, I was there! I was very impressed with the footage shown. It set up the team dynamics, and the potential fraying of the team. Sadly, no footage of Magneto, but what was shown was from the beginning of the movie and I expect him to show up some time later.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Yesterday in Sopuerta near Bilbao




http://www.deia.eus/2018/10/13/ocio-y-cultura/ocio/fassbender-y-vikander-de-comida-en-sopuerta


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Yesterday in Sopuerta near Bilbao
> 
> View attachment 4221025
> 
> 
> http://www.deia.eus/2018/10/13/ocio-y-cultura/ocio/fassbender-y-vikander-de-comida-en-sopuerta



yum. I love a messy Michael. The facial hair is my weakness.

Also, any thoughts about what’s on his wrist?


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> yum. I love a messy Michael. The facial hair is my weakness.
> 
> Also, any thoughts about what’s on his wrist?


Serpentini watch?


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> Serpentini watch?



Yeah, everyone’s saying it’s a watch but it doesn’t look like a watch to me. But I’m not familiar with Serpentini watches.


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> Yeah, everyone’s saying it’s a watch but it doesn’t look like a watch to me. But I’m not familiar with Serpentini watches.


It’s a Bulgari design, which increases the chances that’s what it is. They are designed to look snake like


----------



## Lucyloo22

Looks like a watch that maybe has a glare/reflection from the sun. 

He looks so good! I love that he loves this style of hat so much lol. He's built up quite a collection.


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> @Morgane
> 
> Yess, I was there!* I was very impressed with the footage shown.* It set up the team dynamics, and the potential fraying of the team. Sadly, no footage of Magneto, but what was shown was from the beginning of the movie and I expect him to show up some time later.


Glad to hear it!  I wasn't anticipating Apocalypse,but I must say that I'm looking forward to this.



eserei27 said:


> yum. I love a messy Michael. The facial hair is my weakness.
> 
> Also, any thoughts about what’s on his wrist?


At first I thought it was a tattoo..But it's not really his style..
It looks like a watch. I don't think it's Bulgari,and the Serpenti series should only include watches for women.


----------



## eserei27

From instagram, andresttovar


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> Glad to hear it!  I wasn't anticipating Apocalypse,but I must say that I'm looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was a tattoo..But it's not really his style..
> It looks like a watch. I don't think it's Bulgari,and the Serpenti series should only include watches for women.


Well he has been known to wear Alicia’s war clip before ...


----------



## Just Askin

Last year I think


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael was in Dublin yesterday


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was in Dublin yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4226849



Cheesin'


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was in Dublin yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4226849




He looks great!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Looks like he's been wearing that surfing hat so much this summer that his hair is in a permanent state of hat head!


----------



## Just Askin

After meeting Michael’s wife yesterday, I can’t express how happy I am that my absolute favourite actor has married this complete gem of a woman.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Cosmo Jarvis was great in Lady Macbeth. I haven't watched much that Barry Keoghan has been in (aside from Dunkirk) but I have heard good things about him too.


----------



## Just Askin

Lucyloo22 said:


> Cosmo Jarvis was great in Lady Macbeth. I haven't watched much that Barry Keoghan has been in (aside from Dunkirk) but I have heard good things about him too.
> 
> View attachment 4226994


He was in Trespass Against Us.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> He was in Trespass Against Us.


I still haven't seen that


----------



## baewatch

I promoted screenings of Lady Macbeth and Trespass Against Us last year- so I got to see them for free.... Two great indie films worth seeing!


----------



## Lucyloo22

baewatch said:


> I promoted screenings of Lady Macbeth and Trespass Against Us last year- so I got to see them for free.... Two great indie films worth seeing!


I was surprised by how much I liked Lady Macbeth.

I'll have to watch Trespass Against Us, soon!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was in Dublin yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4226849



That's one infectious smile! 
I've never heard of Rosemary Smith and she's fantastic:
http://clarechampion.ie/rally-legend-rosemary-smith-f1-car/
I'm sure they had a good time.




Lucyloo22 said:


> *Cosmo Jarvis was great in Lady Macbeth. *I haven't watched much that Barry Keoghan has been in (aside from Dunkirk) but I have heard good things about him too.
> 
> View attachment 4226994


Agree. Let's hope the script is a good adaptation,because the  "Young Skins" collection got great reviews.


----------



## readingnook

This woman is amazing!  Thanks @Morgane


----------



## JaneWT

Yes, I thought Cosmo Jarvis was great in Lady Macbeth, too, and Barry Keoghan’s star is rising rapidly.  Two very interesting young actors.  Fingers crossed for Calm with Horses.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

Well that's not good timing.  It will likely overlap with the Gloria Steinem movie which is probably not filming in Bulgaria!


----------



## Just Askin

Film4 just posted this ‘Hunger’ interview


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




I expect filming has been delayed so far due to some of the actors tied up making other films this autumn.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> Film4 just posted this ‘Hunger’ interview




Thanks JA - good to watch!  It was particularly great to hear Steve use the term ‘argy-bargy’ in the middle of such an eloquent, considered interview.


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> Well that's not good timing.  It will likely overlap with the Gloria Steinem movie which is probably not filming in Bulgaria!


They have managed to see each other when they were shooting films where they were in almost every scene. I don't think it would be a problem.



Just Askin said:


> Film4 just posted this ‘Hunger’ interview



Thanks!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> They have managed to see each other when they were shooting films where they were in almost every scene. I don't think it would be a problem.
> 
> !


True, but it’s been said before they just hate to be apart.


----------



## Morgane

Even if they hate to be apart,it's their job. He basically moved to Cape Town when Alicia was filming TR,but they are not the ones who plan their own schedules. Sometimes people have to do what they don't want to do. It's life!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> Even if they hate to be apart,it's their job. He basically moved to Cape Town when Alicia was filming TR,but they are not the ones who plan their own schedules. Sometimes people have to do what they don't want to do. It's life!


But he's kind of proven over the past year and a half that he doesn't have to work, hasn't he?


----------



## Lucky in Life

LibbyRuth said:


> But he's kind of proven over the past year and a half that he doesn't have to work, hasn't he?



Perhaps he wants to work? ‘Cause you know it’s his job, something he loves to do and has made a successful career of. 

I’m sure very few actors ‘have’ to work; most of the successful ones make enough money to live comfortably. It’s about choice and the desire to do something he loves.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I would agree with that.  But I've also never bought into the notion that they are a couple that is so obsessed with each other that they will overcome obstacles and do whatever is needed in order to be together.  Rather, I think they are both people who are comfortable being individuals who stand on their own, and who also enjoy the time they spend together. I don't buy into the notion that is sometimes peddled that Michael is so infatuated with his wife that he'll do whatever it takes to follow her around and keep her happy.  I think he's just a normal, independent guy who has a normal relationship with his wife.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## readingnook

Morgane said:


> Even if they hate to be apart,it's their job. He basically moved to Cape Town when Alicia was filming TR,but they are not the ones who plan their own schedules. Sometimes people have to do what they don't want to do. It's life!



I loved hearing whatever tidbits we got about their time in Cape Town - the home they shared together, the kitchen, the restaurants, the surfing, the vineyards, the parties they gave, the relatives they hosted...


----------



## DeMonica

LibbyRuth said:


> I would agree with that.  But I've also never bought into the notion that they are a couple that is so obsessed with each other that they will overcome obstacles and do whatever is needed in order to be together.  Rather, I think they are both people who are comfortable being individuals who stand on their own, and who also enjoy the time they spend together. I don't buy into the notion that is sometimes peddled that Michael is so infatuated with his wife that he'll do whatever it takes to follow her around and keep her happy.  I think he's just a normal, independent guy who has a normal relationship with his wife.


Sometimes it might be even easier to be alone when she or he's very immersed in work. It makes easier to concentrate on it. Plus, distance makes the heart grow fonder as we know.


----------



## eserei27

Has Michael made his way to Italy yet? The Finali Mondiali starts (started?) soon. He was planning on going, right?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I have not seen any confirmation of his presence.  One of the other competitors posted a pic yesterday of the standings after a practice round, and I didn't see his name on the line up.  Made me wonder if he is still in a window where he's not allowed to race, but may be making an appearance there?  Or if circumstances changed and the comment that had been reported earlier that he would be there turned out to not be true.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Has Michael made his way to Italy yet? The Finali Mondiali starts (started?) soon. He was planning on going, right?


I’ve been told Michael’s not expected to take part this weekend. Neither he nor his car are at Monza. Racing started on Weds. Most of his team have been there since last week.
I believe he and Alicia are home in Lisbon.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> I’ve been told Michael’s not expected to take part this weekend. Neither he nor his car are at Monza. Racing started on Weds. Most of his team have been there since last week.
> I believe he and Alicia are home in Lisbon.



Yeah, I suspected that if he was going to be there, he’d be there by now. That’s too bad. He always looks so hot in his racing outfit


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Yeah, I suspected that if he was going to be there, he’d be there by now. That’s too bad. He always looks so hot in his racing outfit


Fingers crossed for Porsche Enurance races next year.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> I’ve been told Michael’s not expected to take part this weekend. Neither he nor his car are at Monza. Racing started on Weds. Most of his team have been there since last week.
> I believe he and Alicia are home in Lisbon.


Bummer!! At least he's at home now


----------



## Just Askin

Is it me or is it exceptionally loud this year? Fireworks have been going off non stop for well over an hour
!


----------



## Hackensack

I love the "especially in Hollywood" part.

"Yeah, but apparently I’m difficult, too,” McQueen, says, smiling. “There’s a very nice thing that Michael [Fassbender] told me once. He said never listen to what people say. Especially in Hollywood. Just go and find out for yourself. People want a situation where they get to have an easy conversation. But often the most interesting people aren’t necessarily easy. That’s why they’re interesting. As soon as I met Michelle we got on like a house on fire. Because we understood each other. It’s one of those things. As a black man, as an artist, you hear these things about certain other artists. Oh, he’s a perfectionist. They won’t call me a perfectionist. They just call me difficult.” He laughs."

https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/...a-feminist-movie-to-be-a-good-movie-1.3686698


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

Someone needs to tell that man he’s supposed to be living it up in front of a fire with his wife in Lislonbondon! He’s got a wife to dote on and a movie to prep. He can’t be zipping around racing cars!


----------



## readingnook

Just Askin said:


>




Niiiice!!


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> Someone needs to tell that man he’s supposed to be living it up in front of a fire with his wife in Lislonbondon! He’s got a wife to dote on and a movie to prep. He can’t be zipping around racing cars!


Well,it's very likely he was able to enjoy the Bonfire Night  celebrations,if he arrived this morning.  DMC is based in London,so it makes sense that he was in London to do some pre-production work.  As far as I know they were in Lisbon last week,so they're still supposed to have a home there.. 



Hackensack said:


> *I love the "especially in Hollywood" part.*
> 
> "Yeah, but apparently I’m difficult, too,” McQueen, says, smiling. “There’s a very nice thing that Michael [Fassbender] told me once. He said never listen to what people say. Especially in Hollywood. Just go and find out for yourself. People want a situation where they get to have an easy conversation. But often the most interesting people aren’t necessarily easy. That’s why they’re interesting. As soon as I met Michelle we got on like a house on fire. Because we understood each other. It’s one of those things. As a black man, as an artist, you hear these things about certain other artists. Oh, he’s a perfectionist. They won’t call me a perfectionist. They just call me difficult.” He laughs."
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/...a-feminist-movie-to-be-a-good-movie-1.3686698


Yes,and it's something I can totally imagine him saying.


----------



## LibbyRuth

But DMC is such a minor producer for Kung Fury that it still doesn’t make sense that it would lead the way for pre production. All these things are possible. But they are not likely.


----------



## Just Askin

*Seriously mate ?!*


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> But DMC is such a minor producer for Kung Fury that it still doesn’t make sense that it would lead the way for pre production. All these things are possible. But they are not likely.


I don't see any other reason for that tweet if not something related to the movie. Obviously,I don't know exactly the role played by DMC in the pre-predocution phase. My point was that he was surely in London.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> Well,it's very likely he was able to enjoy the Bonfire Night  celebrations,if he arrived this morning.  DMC is based in London,so it makes sense that he was in London to do some pre-production work.  As far as I know they were in Lisbon last week,so they're still supposed to have a home there..
> 
> 
> Yes,and it's something I can totally imagine him saying.



We know the Fassbenders own several properties, Lisbon, London, France and others. There are any number of reasons why they would be in London, connected to work or private life. It’s so quick and easy to zip around Europe and they take full advantage of that... good for them!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> I love the "especially in Hollywood" part.
> 
> "Yeah, but apparently I’m difficult, too,” McQueen, says, smiling. “There’s a very nice thing that Michael [Fassbender] told me once. He said never listen to what people say. Especially in Hollywood. Just go and find out for yourself. People want a situation where they get to have an easy conversation. But often the most interesting people aren’t necessarily easy. That’s why they’re interesting. As soon as I met Michelle we got on like a house on fire. Because we understood each other. It’s one of those things. As a black man, as an artist, you hear these things about certain other artists. Oh, he’s a perfectionist. They won’t call me a perfectionist. They just call me difficult.” He laughs."
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/...a-feminist-movie-to-be-a-good-movie-1.3686698



I love the “especially in Hollywood” part.... Michael is very shrewd with keen insight.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> I don't see any other reason for that tweet if not something related to the movie. Obviously,I don't know exactly the role played by DMC in the pre-predocution phase. My point was that he was surely in London.


But there was never a tweet placing Michael in London. There was a tweet placing Schwarzenegger in London, which also mentioned Alicia. The UK is listed as a filming location for the Terminator movie that is currently in production, so that would be a logical reason for Arnold to be there. And we know there are plenty of times that Alicia is in a city where Michael is not. Not too long ago she was in LA and he wasn’t there. So assumptions that were made in order to promote the idea they are insuperable in spite of being apart so often were likely false. Just like assumptions that Michael would summer in Tokyo for sushi surfing and Alicia proved to be false.


----------



## Just Askin

And there was me thinking I was on a gossip forum 
 Pardon me  your honour, ‘twas only an innocent comment I did make, sir.


----------



## readingnook

Lol


----------



## readingnook

I love Michael's red mustache showing through his helmet.  It's ridiculous and cute.


----------



## Hackensack

An awards nomination to Hollywood Reporter for that great video with Michael, and the video.

"In the video categories, a nom for best personality profile went to Victoria McKillop, Fischette, Jon Alain Guzik, Erin Hughes, Ryan Heraly and Victor Klaus for "Michael Fassbender Race Prep at Laguna Seca." 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...tertainment-journalism-awards-44-noms-1158911


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> An awards nomination to Hollywood Reporter for that great video with Michael, and the video.
> 
> "In the video categories, a nom for best personality profile went to Victoria McKillop, Fischette, Jon Alain Guzik, Erin Hughes, Ryan Heraly and Victor Klaus for "Michael Fassbender Race Prep at Laguna Seca."
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...tertainment-journalism-awards-44-noms-1158911



I liked this. There were no dumb questions.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think it can make such a difference for a profile like this when the reporter has a unique topic to ask - and one that the subject is passionate about.  It works a lot better for both parties than being the 29th reporter of the day having to ask about a 2 hour long movie!


----------



## gingerglory




----------



## Just Askin

gingerglory said:


>



Seems he’s only gonna be there on the Sat.
https://aceuniverse.com/events/arizona/featured-guests.html/


----------



## eserei27

I think I’m going to try to go to Ace Comic Con. Anyone else planning to make the trip?


----------



## Lucyloo22

I so badly want to try and make it to Arizona for that. I'll just be coming back from another trip though so I have to try and see if I can. I hope you can make it though.


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> I so badly want to try and make it to Arizona for that. I'll just be coming back from another trip though so I have to try and see if I can. I hope you can make it though.



I just bought tickets today. I hope you can go too!


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> I just bought tickets today. I hope you can go too!


Sadly it looks like I won't be able to  but, so happy you got them! Did they sell out quick? I'm sure it'll be a fun time. Tell him to get his butt back into the acting game


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> Sadly it looks like I won't be able to  but, so happy you got them! Did they sell out quick? I'm sure it'll be a fun time. Tell him to get his butt back into the acting game



I don’t think they’re sold out yet. I will definitely tell him we miss seeing his face on screen!


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> I don’t think they’re sold out yet. I will definitely tell him we miss seeing his face on screen!


That makes me want to go even more since they aren't sold out. I wish he would have done one more near the East Coast. 

Just a couple months and you'll get to see him!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

I'm liking that watch ... and that face.


----------



## JaneWT

It feels like forever since I've seen Michael in the cinema.  I miss his amazing talent.


----------



## Lucyloo22

JaneWT said:


> It feels like forever since I've seen Michael in the cinema.  I miss his amazing talent.


Me too! I recently saw Slow West (had never seen it before) and really enjoyed it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucyloo22 said:


> Me too! I recently saw Slow West (had never seen it before) and really enjoyed it.


That’s a great and underrated movie. It’s also in my opinion the movie where he’s his absolute hottest!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia at Shanghai airport:


----------



## GPR

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia at Shanghai airport:
> 
> View attachment 4255319



What! I am so jealous and you are so pretty.


----------



## Morgane

Scott Feinberg's podcast with Steve McQueen:
https://player.fm/series/awards-chatter-1401973/steve-mcqueen-widows
I always like to hear him talking about his collaborations with Michael.


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> Scott Feinberg's podcast with Steve McQueen:
> https://player.fm/series/awards-chatter-1401973/steve-mcqueen-widows
> I always like to hear him talking about his collaborations with Michael.


Yes, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Just Askin

Ibiza, last year


----------



## Allie28

Morgane said:


> Scott Feinberg's podcast with Steve McQueen:
> https://player.fm/series/awards-chatter-1401973/steve-mcqueen-widows
> I always like to hear him talking about his collaborations with Michael.



I agree.  Michaels performances in Hunger, Shame, and 12YAS are pretty much flawless.  I think they are, along with Steve Jobs and Fish Tank, his finest works.

It's a shame Widows didn't perform better at the box office.  I love Viola Davis.


----------



## baewatch

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia at Shanghai airport:
> 
> View attachment 4255319


That's a lovely picture!


----------



## pearlyqueen

On 1 October, Cibvs restaurant Paris on IG.


----------



## Just Askin

Extra scenes from Assassins Creed Movie


----------



## JaneWT

Allie28 said:


> I agree.  Michaels performances in Hunger, Shame, and 12YAS are pretty much flawless.  I think they are, along with Steve Jobs and Fish Tank, his finest works.
> 
> It's a shame Widows didn't perform better at the box office.  I love Viola Davis.



I’d add ‘Frank’ to that ‘finest works’ list, too.  

Yes, agree about ‘Widows’.


----------



## Lucyloo22

JaneWT said:


> I’d add ‘Frank’ to that ‘finest works’ list, too.
> 
> Yes, agree about ‘Widows’.


I agree with you both! Definitely his finest works are the movies you've mentioned. 

Haven't had a chance to see Widows yet, but I do plan to soon. I look forward to a day where Michael and McQueen work together again. They are a dynamic duo.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I saw Widows two weekends ago and I enjoyed it immensely. There wasn’t much for the men to do, otherwise I would have loved to see Michael in it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael is scheduled to take part in a climate change event on Monday in LA.





https://www.24hoursofreality.org/24-hours-2016


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael is scheduled to take part in a climate change event on Monday in LA.
> 
> View attachment 4267709
> View attachment 4267710
> 
> 
> https://www.24hoursofreality.org/24-hours-2016



This looks interesting. It’s a 24 hour event, with each hour broadcasting live from a different region of the world and focusing on how climate change is affecting that particular region. I wonder if Michael will be joining them from L.A. or from another region of the world.


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> This looks interesting. It’s a 24 hour event, with each hour broadcasting live from a different region of the world and focusing on how climate change is affecting that particular region. I wonder if Michael will be joining them from L.A. or from another region of the world.


I saw a tweet (yesterday I think) of someone spotting Michael and Alicia at a restaurant in LA. Could be there, but you are right. Could be anywhere


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> I saw a tweet (yesterday I think) of someone spotting Michael and Alicia at a restaurant in LA. Could be there, but you are right. Could be anywhere



I saw that tweet too; I couldn’t determine whether they were in a restaurant in LA or NYC although the latter looked more likely.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> I saw that tweet too; I couldn’t determine whether they were in a restaurant in LA or NYC although the latter looked more likely.


I thought they were in LA but now in NY


----------



## pearlyqueen

So it is LA... Michael at a boxing match there last night:


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> So it is LA... Michael at a boxing match there last night:
> 
> View attachment 4268046




Look at that smile! *sigh* 

I’m excited to hear his thoughts on climate change and I think it’s great he’s participating in something so important.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

At the fight on Sat...










Src: _Angel_ (weibo)


----------



## Just Askin

Have a look


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Interesting comment from Jason Momoa about Michael; it's clear that they're good friends.

https://www.rte.ie/entertainment/20...a-reveals-michael-fassbenders-aquaman-advice/


----------



## baewatch

hahaha i can't take him seriously as a campaigner hahah  destruction and pollution of our planet is real --- climate change is just another global agenda.......


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

baewatch said:


> hahaha i can't take him seriously as a campaigner hahah  destruction and pollution of our planet is real --- climate change is just another global agenda.......


I won't get into the discussion over the reality of climate change, but I would agree with the part about his effectiveness as a campaigner. While I've read him saying things in interviews about refugees that come across as sincere and passionate, most of the time he records a video to support a cause, it comes across to me like someone caught him walking down a hall and begged him to read a script into a camera. I can't say I've ever seen him do one of these things that drew me in to the cause.


----------



## Lucyloo22

It could be something he generally cares about or is interested in. 
I don't look at campaigns or a cause based on who is promoting it. If it's something you care about or something that interests you, then you will want to support it regardless.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I totally agree with that.  But when it comes to celebrities speaking out for causes, there are some that I think are truly passionate about something, and some who do things for other reasons. For example, when Trevor Noah talks about the legacy of Nelson Mandela, I think he comes across as sincere and genuine - he cares about it because he's from South Africa and understands directly the impact of Mandela. When Michael speaks out on issues, I don't see that same sort of connection. I see it more as "i'm a celebrity, they asked me to use my voice, so here I am".


----------



## Just Askin

Lucyloo22 said:


> It could be something he generally cares about or is interested in.
> I don't look at campaigns or a cause based on who is promoting it. If it's something you care about or something that interests you, then you will want to support it regardless.


This exactly. Basing your support on how well you think they look promoting an important cause... FFS?!!   I think that’s a disgustingly selfish and superficial  attitude to adopt.
Good on you Michael Fassbender for caring.


----------



## eserei27

To add to this discussion about celebrities supporting causes, I recently read an tidbit from Adam Driver where he stated he’s uncomfortable using his name/ face as the main attraction for a cause because he thinks it distracts from the cause itself. For instance, he’s a huge supporter of arts in the armed forces, as he is a veteran, and has donated time and money to this cause. But he does not want to be the face of the cause, because he feels the cause itself should be face, and that people who donate should be donating because they want to, not because Kylo Ren from Star Wars told them to. 

As for Michael, I have no clue what his thoughts on that are, or how comfortable he feels asking fans to donate money to causes that are important to him. Based on the occasional things I’ve seen on Twitter and elsewhere, I believe Michael is more charitable than is publicly known (stories about him being a good tipper, buying gifts for crew members, and even a rumor about plane tickets at one point). I would not be surprised if he has donated much of his personal time and money to causes that are important to him without making a big deal of it and without making sure everyone knows about it. Again, I have no way of knowing that. It’s just a vibe I get.


----------



## eserei27

New Dark Phoenix poster revealed at Brazil Comic Con. I like it!


----------



## DeMonica

Fossil fuel/climate change awareness and race car driving is not the most convincing combo. I'm not saying that he doesn't care but it doesn't look the best together.Of course, the cause is always more important than the supporter.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> This exactly. Basing your support on how well you think they look promoting an important cause... FFS?!!   I think that’s a disgustingly selfish and superficial  attitude to adopt.
> Good on you Michael Fassbender for caring.


Well the good news is that no one around here has said they base support for a cause on how good a celebrity looks when promoting said cause, so there's nothing to be disgusted by.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> I’d add ‘Frank’ to that ‘finest works’ list, too.
> 
> Yes, agree about ‘Widows’.


I add Prometheus and Covenant  too.



LibbyRuth said:


> I won't get into the discussion over the reality of climate change, but I would agree with the part about his effectiveness as a campaigner. While I've read him saying things in interviews about refugees that come across as sincere and passionate, most of the time he records a video to support a cause, it comes across to me like someone caught him walking down a hall and begged him to read a script into a camera. I can't say I've ever seen him do one of these things that drew me in to the cause.


This was just a recorded message to show support. And I don't  think the intent is to claim to have some competence. When he's interviewed he's allowed to discuss about his personal connection to a particular topic,like when he has talked about Brexit as a person who has lived in London for many years.



Lucyloo22 said:


> *It could be something he generally cares about or is interested in. *
> I don't look at campaigns or a cause based on who is promoting it. If it's something you care about or something that interests you, then you will want to support it regardless.


I agree,and I also think Alicia and Michael have an interest in sustainable food production. At least it's the impression I get based on some places where they have been spotted (including the location chosen for their wedding).



eserei27 said:


> To add to this discussion about celebrities supporting causes, I recently read an tidbit from Adam Driver where he stated he’s uncomfortable using his name/ face as the main attraction for a cause because he thinks it distracts from the cause itself. For instance, he’s a huge supporter of arts in the armed forces, as he is a veteran, and has donated time and money to this cause. But he does not want to be the face of the cause, because he feels the cause itself should be face, and that people who donate should be donating because they want to, not because Kylo Ren from Star Wars told them to.
> 
> As for Michael, I have no clue what his thoughts on that are, or how comfortable he feels asking fans to donate money to causes that are important to him. Based on the occasional things I’ve seen on Twitter and elsewhere, I believe Michael is more charitable than is publicly known (stories about him being a good tipper, buying gifts for crew members, and even a rumor about plane tickets at one point). *I would not be surprised if he has donated much of his personal time and money to causes that are important to him without making a big deal of it and without making sure everyone knows about it.* Again, I have no way of knowing that. It’s just a vibe I get.


Yes,and it's the type of approach that I always appreciate.


----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> Interesting comment from Jason Momoa about Michael; it's clear that they're good friends.
> 
> https://www.rte.ie/entertainment/20...a-reveals-michael-fassbenders-aquaman-advice/


I recall another interview where he talked about Michael's preparation for Prometheus. 



Just Askin said:


>



It's great to see that response basically every time people meet and interact with him.  And finally a pic without the hat!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> I add Prometheus and Covenant  too.
> 
> 
> This was just a recorded message to show support. And I don't  think the intent is to claim to have some competence. When he's interviewed he's allowed to discuss about his personal connection to a particular topic,like when he has talked about Brexit as a person who has lived in London for many years.



Yes, I watched the video too, so I'm familiar with the content. I also have seen similar videos recorded by other celebrities. I think the range of quality in them is varied. Some celebrities read their message with passion and they can be compelling. Others just recite the words on a page and I don't find them compelling. I'd put Michael in that category. I don't think that either the cause or the celebrity is well served by just going through the motions.I get that there are people who see it different than I do, and that's fine with me. I get that there are people who believe anything Michael does is great and should not be criticized. I'm fine with them feeling that way, but I'm not going to join in the sentiment.


----------



## Lucyloo22

It's great to see that response basically every time people meet and interact with him.  And finally a pic without the hat! [/QUOTE]

I am so happy to see his hair long again too!!


----------



## mollie12

eserei27 said:


> To add to this discussion about celebrities supporting causes, I recently read an tidbit from Adam Driver where he stated he’s uncomfortable using his name/ face as the main attraction for a cause because he thinks it distracts from the cause itself. For instance, he’s a huge supporter of arts in the armed forces, as he is a veteran, and has donated time and money to this cause. But he does not want to be the face of the cause, because he feels the cause itself should be face, and that people who donate should be donating because they want to, not because Kylo Ren from Star Wars told them to.



Adam Driver has been my new obsession for awhile. I'm rooting so hard to pick up an Oscar nom this year.


----------



## baewatch

LibbyRuth said:


> it comes across to me like someone caught him walking down a hall and begged him to read a script into a camera. I can't say I've ever seen him do one of these things that drew me in to the cause.


that is kind of how i see this video


----------



## JaneWT

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I saw Widows two weekends ago and I enjoyed it immensely. There wasn’t much for the men to do, otherwise I would have loved to see Michael in it.


I saw it the first weekend with a couple of friends and, although we enjoyed it, I have to admit that we were a tad disappointed, but perhaps this is due to the fact that it was McQueen and therefore our expectations were sky-high.

I would disagree with the comment about the men not having much to do.  On paper, Daniel Kaluuya’s role could be read as a bit cliched, but he took that and made a fantastic character because he’s a highly talented actor.  In contrast, I felt that the showdown scene with Robert Duvall and Colin Farrell fell totally flat: it should have been absolutely electric - it should have made the viewer feel multi-layered uncomfortableness; yet it was mildly risible and unmemorable.  No disrespect to Colin, but I think Michael would have elevated that scene to where it should have been.

I can think of a number of films where the male characters have had no-or-little impact, but where Michael would have made them fly off the screen.  That’s the beauty of a phenomenally talented actor and I miss him.


----------



## LibbyRuth

While I thought going into Widows that Collin Farrell's role was likely what Steve would have had in mind for Michael had he been in the film, I think that Collin did so well in that role that I could not imagine Michael doing it now.  The role that I think Michael could have done a great job with was the role of the architect. I think that character needed to be a little more memorable than he was, and I think Michael could have done a great job of making him charming, memorable, and sleazy all at the same time.
 I did love the movie, and might be so bold as to say it was my favorite Steve McQueen movie.


----------



## NovemberWind

Of course your favorite SM movie has to be precisely the one without Michael Fassbender. At this point and judging by your comments its clear to me that you are not a fan and you dont enjoy anything what Michael does.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Then you've misjudged. I am very much a fan of Michael's, and anyone who actually knows me will tell you that. I am a fan who can recognize flaws in a person and look past them, and I recognize that there are some people who refuse to see any flaw in a person they admire - to each his own.
To complete the thought that you've misunderstood, if I were to rank Steve's movies in order of my favorite to least favorite, I'd rank them like this - 1) Widows 2) Twelve Years a Slave 3) Shame 4) Hunger
Given that my rankings happen to be in reverse order of how he's made them, I think it's reasonable to say that some of that reflects Steve's growth as a film maker and the way he's been able to add more and more depth to what he puts out. In addition to that, I rank Widows as the highest because he was able to cross a number of genres, and entertain an audience at the same time that he was making a point. That's not an easy thing to do. Compare the to Twelve Years a Slave.  In that film, he's making a point, and it's a powerful one ... but it's not an entertaining one. It's not the kind of movie you watch over and over again to be entertained. There are reasons to watch it more than once and take the opportunities to pick up on details and nuances, but not for entertainment value. So Widows, IMO, shows a lot of growth in film making from a man who was already producing amazing work. That's why I'd rank it as my favorite Steve McQueen film.  
See, I've got depth - I can be a Michael fan, and have other thoughts too!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

JaneWT said:


> I saw it the first weekend with a couple of friends and, although we enjoyed it, I have to admit that we were a tad disappointed, but perhaps this is due to the fact that it was McQueen and therefore our expectations were sky-high.
> 
> I would disagree with the comment about the men not having much to do.  On paper, Daniel Kaluuya’s role could be read as a bit cliched, but he took that and made a fantastic character because he’s a highly talented actor.  In contrast, I felt that the showdown scene with Robert Duvall and Colin Farrell fell totally flat: it should have been absolutely electric - it should have made the viewer feel multi-layered uncomfortableness; yet it was mildly risible and unmemorable.  No disrespect to Colin, but I think Michael would have elevated that scene to where it should have been.
> 
> I can think of a number of films where the male characters have had no-or-little impact, but where Michael would have made them fly off the screen.  That’s the beauty of a phenomenally talented actor and I miss him.


Admittedly, I’m extremely bias because I love anything with Viola Davis! I agree about daniel’s character. He was savaged but he was the only memorable one. Honestly though, I was totally focused on the women and I wish we were given more context for their stories. We know about Viola’s character, however, I think the hairdresser was amazing and could have been given more in way of storyline. That was mostly my problem with the film, it felt too disjointed to have been anything more than just an enjoyable 2 hours.


----------



## Just Askin

*I can imagine Michael having a boogie to this at Christmas *


----------



## eserei27

Visiting his sister?


----------



## LibbyRuth

And being the cool uncle who goes to the movies!


----------



## lunadeagosto

Looks like he is enjoying his old californians friends:


----------



## lunadeagosto

there is a little clip singing karaooke in his history too


----------



## LibbyRuth

Yippee!  No hat!!!!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4280842


 Loving the little hand movements


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> I saw it the first weekend with a couple of friends and, although we enjoyed it, I have to admit that we were a tad disappointed, but perhaps this is due to the fact that it was McQueen and therefore our expectations were sky-high.
> 
> I would disagree with the comment about the men not having much to do.  On paper, Daniel Kaluuya’s role could be read as a bit cliched, but he took that and made a fantastic character because he’s a highly talented actor.  *In contrast, I felt that the showdown scene with Robert Duvall and Colin Farrell fell totally flat: it should have been absolutely electric - it should have made the viewer feel multi-layered uncomfortableness; yet it was mildly risible and unmemorable. * No disrespect to Colin, but I think Michael would have elevated that scene to where it should have been.
> 
> I can think of a number of films where the male characters have had no-or-little impact, but where Michael would have made them fly off the screen.  That’s the beauty of a phenomenally talented actor and I miss him.


I've not seen the film,but I've seen various people disliking Duvall in this. Overall,looking at some reviews,I've got the impression that the men were not really singled out that much. 



mollie12 said:


> Adam Driver has been my new obsession for awhile. I'm rooting so hard to pick up an Oscar nom this year.


He already deserved one for Paterson.


----------



## Morgane

lunadeagosto said:


> Looks like he is enjoying his old californians friends:



He's one of their friends who live in SF. I'm pretty sure I've also seen one of his pics with Michael, Alicia and other friends in London two/three years ago.



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4280842


Thanks! Finally a nice gif without the hat! He looks good with that hair lenght.


----------



## Just Askin

Michael spotted in Stockholm this morning. Visiting friends and his wife’s family, I dare say . I love it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Michael spotted in Stockholm this morning. Visiting friends and his wife’s family. I love it.



Hope he’s wrapped up warm - it’s been snowing there


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Hope he’s wrapped up warm - it’s been snowing there


Another gymn. My mind boggles at how fit he must be right now  .


----------



## Just Askin

Not actually sure if the spotting in Stockholm was today.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Not actually sure if the spotting in Stockholm was today.



Looks like it was in January 2018.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> Not actually sure if the spotting in Stockholm was today.


I was going to say, he travels so quick  either way, Christmas is soon... wonder where they'll go/do this year with their families. Somewhere warm again perhaps?


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucyloo22 said:


> I was going to say, he travels so quick  either way, Christmas is soon... wonder where they'll go/do this year with their families. Somewhere warm again perhaps?



My money is on France for Christmas [emoji268][emoji268]


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> My money is on France for Christmas [emoji268][emoji268]


They do seem to enjoy their time there! I might just side with you on this one


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Looks like it was in January 2018.


Yeah Just saw that.


pearlyqueen said:


> My money is on France for Christmas [emoji268][emoji268]


Yeah, I think so too.


----------



## Just Askin

I’m getting in the Christmas mood


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> My money is on France for Christmas [emoji268][emoji268]


It looks like their first home at the moment,so it wouldn't be strange.



Just Askin said:


> I’m getting in the Christmas mood




 Talking about X-Men..


https://comicbook.com/marvel/2018/12/07/x-men-dark-phoenix-kevin-feige-reviewed-script/


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> It looks like their first home at the moment,so it wouldn't be strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about X-Men..
> 
> 
> https://comicbook.com/marvel/2018/12/07/x-men-dark-phoenix-kevin-feige-reviewed-script/



I’m going crazy waiting for this. Only 172 days to go (I googled it)


----------



## eserei27

I’m excited for Dark Phoenix. It looks like they’re taking things in a new direction and I can’t wait to see it. The 15 minutes or so that I saw of it during New York Comic Con were great.


----------



## JaneWT

eserei27 said:


> I’m excited for Dark Phoenix. It looks like they’re taking things in a new direction and I can’t wait to see it. The 15 minutes or so that I saw of it during New York Comic Con were great.


I’m excited to see Michael acting again!  Good to hear that the 15 minutes you saw were great.


----------



## Just Askin

Tribeca









The blond tips in his hair  
Src as marked.
Also, I love seeing people with books in their hands.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Also, I love seeing people with books in their hands.



Total turn on for me. I’m such a book nerd.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Tribeca
> View attachment 4282600
> View attachment 4282610
> View attachment 4282611
> View attachment 4282613
> View attachment 4282614
> View attachment 4282615
> View attachment 4282616
> View attachment 4282617
> 
> The blond tips in his hair
> Src as marked.
> Also, I love seeing people with books in their hands.



His hair is getting really quite long... I like it.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Wasn't he holding a book too while visiting Alicia on the set of Euphoria in Germany? If I recal correctly 

I love that he seems to be a book lover.

He looks great here! Love, love his hair!!


----------



## LibbyRuth

My recollection was that on the movie set, he was carrying something that looked like an ereader or tablet with a cover on it. So he may have been reading, or he may have been playing candy crush! The hair does look good - nice to see he's finally recovering from chronic hat head!


----------



## Just Askin

Lucyloo22 said:


> Wasn't he holding a book too while visiting Alicia on the set of Euphoria in Germany? If I recal correctly
> 
> I love that he seems to be a book lover.
> 
> He looks great here! Love, love his hair!!





Yeah, this time.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4283111
> 
> Yeah, this time.


After I posted I couldn't recall if it was actually a book or maybe a journal. But, from the other photos I saw of that day it looks more like a book


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Tribeca
> View attachment 4282600
> View attachment 4282610
> View attachment 4282611
> View attachment 4282613
> View attachment 4282614
> View attachment 4282615
> View attachment 4282616
> View attachment 4282617
> 
> The blond tips in his hair
> Src as marked.
> Also, I love seeing people with books in their hands.


Is he wearing a French flag?  I also noticed the blond tips. The hair reminds me of Fish Tank. I like it. 



eserei27 said:


> Total turn on for me. I’m such a book nerd.


Books and newspapers!


----------



## Just Askin

Some more pics from Tribeca


----------



## Just Askin

Lunchtime in NY, Tuesday


----------



## pearlyqueen

Not sure if there are any additional pics here:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...hic-steps-husband-Michael-Fassbender-NYC.html


----------



## Just Askin

Lots of pics from yesterday


----------



## pearlyqueen

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...te-Christmas-shopping-Michael-Fassbender.html


----------



## eserei27

Alicia and Michael ran into Haley Bennett Joe Wright whole in NYC (I had to look them both up, lol).

(From The Daily Mail)


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Alicia and Michael ran into Haley Bennett Joe Wright whole in NYC (I had to look them both up, lol).
> 
> (From The Daily Mail)


Alicia would know him from Anna Karenina, which Joe Wright directed.  It was the first time I saw her in a movie, and I thought she was a standout.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Hackensack said:


> Alicia would know him from Anna Karenina, which Joe Wright directed.  It was the first time I saw her in a movie, and I thought she was a standout.


Yesss!! Kitty ❤️ Love that movie! Especially Aaron Taylor Johnson


----------



## pearlyqueen

Hackensack said:


> Alicia would know him from Anna Karenina, which Joe Wright directed.  It was the first time I saw her in a movie, and I thought she was a standout.



Joe Wright is well known in the U.K. as a director; he directed Pride & Prejudice, Atonement and Darkest Hour as well as Anna Karenina.
IA that Alicia was mesmerising as Kitty in Anna Karenina, and she says it was her big break into English language films.


----------



## eserei27

Merry Christmas! May you all have a wonderful holiday filled with family, friends, and laughter [emoji3590]


----------



## Morgane

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Just Askin

*MERRY CHRISTMAS *
*



*


----------



## Lucyloo22

Happy Christmas everyone!! I hope you all have a great time with your loved ones


----------



## lunadeagosto

¡¡¡Felices fiestas y próspero Año Nuevo¡¡¡¡


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## smatsy

Theory: he's growing a mullet for Kung Fury


----------



## Morgane

smatsy said:


> Theory: he's growing a mullet for Kung Fury


It'd be strange because we've not even heard anything about a possible filming start date.


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> It'd be strange because we've not even heard anything about a possible filming start date.


No, no fresh news for Kung Fury.  

It’s highly unlikely that Entering Hades will be made and - come July - Michael won’t have acted for three years (I don’t count the long-standing contract he’s had for XMDP).  It’s still looking bleak.


----------



## Lucyloo22

JaneWT said:


> No, no fresh news for Kung Fury.
> 
> It’s highly unlikely that Entering Hades will be made and - come July - Michael won’t have acted for three years (I don’t count the long-standing contract he’s had for XMDP).  It’s still looking bleak.


Wow, already three years  I wish for 2019 to be his comeback year.


----------



## JaneWT

Lucyloo22 said:


> Wow, already three years  I wish for 2019 to be his comeback year.


I know, but sadly I don’t think that 2019 will be Michael’s ‘comeback year’.

I miss watching him act so much.  I miss the excitement of reading about a new role and the anticipation of his performance, followed by the elation when it’s so well-received.  I’m so peeved that he’s not acting.


----------



## Lucyloo22

JaneWT said:


> I know, but sadly I don’t think that 2019 will be Michael’s ‘comeback year’.
> 
> I miss watching him act so much.  I miss the excitement of reading about a new role and the anticipation of his performance, followed by the elation when it’s so well-received.  I’m so peeved that he’s not acting.


I'll still hope for it


----------



## Morgane

Lucyloo22 said:


> Wow, *already three years * I wish for 2019 to be his comeback year.


Covenant was the last film of a series of projects he filmed basically jumping from set to set. We went from one extreme to the other.. He wasn't even at the wrap party of Assassin's Creed because he was already filming The Snowman. Now we know the production was rushed. Honestly,I understand why he said he felt burnt when he was promoting Assassin's Creed.



JaneWT said:


> I know, but sadly I don’t think that 2019 will be Michael’s ‘comeback year’.
> 
> I miss watching him act so much.  I miss the excitement of reading about a new role and the anticipation of his performance, followed by the elation when it’s so well-received.  I’m so peeved that he’s not acting.


Who knows.. I don't think he will take another full year off (if he doesn't film Kung Fury). In any case,I hope his choices will mirror more the ones he was making in 2010/11.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> Covenant was the last film of a series of projects he filmed basically jumping from set to set. We went from one extreme to the other.. He wasn't even at the wrap party of Assassin's Creed because he was already filming The Snowman. Now we know the production was rushed. Honestly,I understand why he said he felt burnt when he was promoting Assassin's Creed.
> 
> 
> Who knows.. I don't think he will take another full year off (if he doesn't film Kung Fury). In any case,I hope his choices will mirror more the ones he was making in 2010/11.


I’m sorry to say it, but the longer the break goes on, the more I think we need to accept that it’s not entirely self imposed. He’d said he was taking six months off, then that grew to a year. Now it’s been nearly three. We all buy tickets because he’s in a film, and want that to be the norm. But it’s looking more and more like studios don’t see him as someone who sells tickets. I’d love to see him take some smaller roles to remind people of how incredibly talented he is ... that he’s someone you cast for a great performance rather than as a box office draw. But for whatever reason, that’s not happening. I’d like to see his career recalibrate from movie star to character actor.


----------



## eserei27

Nothing profound to add to this conversation.  I just want to agree with the sentiment of missing Michael on screen. He’s so talented.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Michael eating at a restaurant in France on Jan. 3, 2019


----------



## Just Askin

France


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> France


You were right about them spending the holidays in France!


----------



## readingnook

thanks for posting that vid...omg...i almost missed Alicia.


----------



## readingnook

Boy, I love that instagram poster admiring her Perrier-Jouet


----------



## eserei27

Does anybody remember what race Michael finished second in? And was that his highest finish?

ETA: I’m wrong. He placed first in Daytona I think.


----------



## eserei27

Which of these pics is your favorite? I’m seeing Michael and Ace Comic Con next week and thought he might like to sign a pic of him in racing gear after seeing tons of pics of him as Magneto. Thoughts?


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Which of these pics is your favorite? I’m seeing Michael and Ace Comic Con next week and thought he might like to sign a pic of him in racing gear after seeing tons of pics of him as Magneto. Thoughts?


Yeah I think the Daytona one is a good idea.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> Yeah I think the Daytona one is a good idea.



Yeah, I’m hoping it will bring back pleasant memories


----------



## Just Askin

*First Podium*
*

*
*First win*
*

*


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Which of these pics is your favorite? I’m seeing Michael and Ace Comic Con next week and thought he might like to sign a pic of him in racing gear after seeing tons of pics of him as Magneto. Thoughts?


I'm not sure which is Daytona but I like the third one, just because of the way he looks--camera angle, thoughtful expression.


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> Which of these pics is your favorite? I’m seeing Michael and Ace Comic Con next week and thought he might like to sign a pic of him in racing gear after seeing tons of pics of him as Magneto. Thoughts?


Wow, this is tough! But I really like the last one  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> Wow, this is tough! But I really like the last one  I hope you have a great time!



Thank you!


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> I'm not sure which is Daytona but I like the third one, just because of the way he looks--camera angle, thoughtful expression.



It’s so hard to pick cos I love them all! His smile in the last two *sigh*


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I'm not sure which is Daytona but I like the third one, just because of the way he looks--camera angle, thoughtful expression.


1st one is Daytona. 3rd one is probably April 2017, testing days to get the license.


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> 1st one is Daytona. 3rd one is probably April 2017, testing days to get the license.



Third one was from when he was profiled in Ferrari Magazine in 2017, so your timing is probably right.


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> Which of these pics is your favorite? I’m seeing Michael and Ace Comic Con next week and thought he might like to sign a pic of him in racing gear after seeing tons of pics of him as Magneto. Thoughts?


I like the last three pics and the podium pic posted by JA.

I also like these ones (I think they were all taken by  Charlie Gray):


----------



## eserei27

I may miss him on screen, but he is sexy as hell when he’s racing!


----------



## Lucyloo22

@eserei27 tell Michael he better be signed up in mcQueens new movie!!


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> @eserei27 tell Michael he better be signed up in mcQueens new movie!!



Will do!


----------



## baewatch

eserei27 said:


> Will do!


are you going to meet him?


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> Will do!


It's apparently a documentary! This is what I get for not reading haha. Regardless, I do hope he gets back to acting soon. Counting down the days?? Have you decided on which photo you'd like him to sign?


----------



## eserei27

baewatch said:


> are you going to meet him?



Yep, at Ace Comic Con this weekend!


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> It's apparently a documentary! This is what I get for not reading haha. Regardless, I do hope he gets back to acting soon. Counting down the days?? Have you decided on which photo you'd like him to sign?



I’m planning on going with this one, from when he won first place in Daytona. Hopefully it will make him smile  Which of course will make me faint. But it’s a sacrifice I’m willing to make!


----------



## eserei27

In NYC (last night I think)


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> I’m planning on going with this one, from when he won first place in Daytona. Hopefully it will make him smile  Which of course will make me faint. But it’s a sacrifice I’m willing to make!


Good choice! Definitely a memorable moment for him


----------



## JaneWT

eserei27 said:


> I’m planning on going with this one, from when he won first place in Daytona. Hopefully it will make him smile  Which of course will make me faint. But it’s a sacrifice I’m willing to make!


Great choice!  

I’m very envious.  Looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I’m planning on going with this one, from when he won first place in Daytona. Hopefully it will make him smile  Which of course will make me faint. But it’s a sacrifice I’m willing to make!



Lovely pic - have fun!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I’m planning on going with this one, from when he won first place in Daytona. Hopefully it will make him smile  Which of course will make me faint. But it’s a sacrifice I’m willing to make!


Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> I’m planning on going with this one, from when he won first place in Daytona. Hopefully it will make him smile  Which of course will make me faint. But it’s a sacrifice I’m willing to make!


Good choice. Have fun!

Old nice pics:

Comic-Con 2013:





IFTAs 2014


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


>



Omg! Love him and look how cute the curls are ❤️


----------



## eserei27

My photo ops with Michael


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> My photo ops with Michael


So cool! Great pics


----------



## Morgane

^ You both look great! 
Am I wrong or the jumper is very Christmas-y? 
Glad to see people being so happy to meet him. How was the panel?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucyloo22

Yes! Very Christmas  I also like your shirt @eserei27!! 

I second that, how was the panel? I've seen some photos on IG looks like people had a great time meeting him and the others!


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> My photo ops with Michael


He looks beautiful and so do you!  Thanks for the pics.  (And I like your t-shirt.)


----------



## Morgane

^Oh yes,I didn't notice the Frank t-shirt!


----------



## Hackensack

Morgane said:


> ^Oh yes,I didn't notice the Frank t-shirt!



So maybe he should get a deal with Calvin Klein?


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

Hackensack said:


> So maybe he should get a deal with Calvin Klein?


Are you referring to my comment about Eserei's t-shirt?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> So maybe he should get a deal with Calvin Klein?


Everyone would go crazy if that were to happen.  I like this picture here:


----------



## Lucyloo22

Hackensack said:


> So maybe he should get a deal with Calvin Klein?


Haha I noticed that!


----------



## Hackensack

Morgane said:


> Are you referring to my comment about Eserei's t-shirt?


No, the prominently displayed underwear label!  (And thanks for the picture!)


----------



## Morgane

^
I didn't even notice it! It's why I thought it was about something else..


----------



## Lucky in Life

These pics are fantastic! He looks amazing  Thanks to everyone posting.

Eserei how tall are you? You look tiny next to Michael, but what an incredible photo!


----------



## baewatch

eserei27 said:


> My photo ops with Michael


Grrreat picture with Michael!  What was he like when you met him??


----------



## eserei27

Lucky in Life said:


> These pics are fantastic! He looks amazing  Thanks to everyone posting.
> 
> Eserei how tall are you? You look tiny next to Michael, but what an incredible photo!



I’m 5 foot 3 inches. I’m a shortie [emoji23]


----------



## eserei27

baewatch said:


> Grrreat picture with Michael!  What was he like when you met him??



Thank you so much! He was a sweetheart. He was happy to see the racing pic from Daytona. Said it was a great day


----------



## eserei27

A little bit about talking to Michael yesterday. Was able to chat a little pic during the autographs but the the photo ops moved too fast for much interaction. So I approached him for the autograph and he shook my hand and said nice to meet you. I’ve met him before, but he meets a ton of people and I look very different since the last time I met him (I’m 216 pounds lighter than I was then [emoji4]). So I gave him the pic to sign and said, “That’s from when you won in Dayton.” He smiles very big and said, “Yes, a great day. Good memories.” I asked him if he was going to be doing any more racing this year and he said he plans to, but that he’s moved to Porsche instead of Ferrari. I mentioned to him that I lived very close to Nelson Ledges, where he did the endurance race. He said, “”Yeah, our car got wrecked on that one and we had to sit out most of the race” and he gave a little laugh. Then we shook hands again and he told me that he hoped I enjoyed the rest of the day. So a short interaction, but very nice and he was as sweet as he always is. [emoji3590]


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> My photo ops with Michael



Great pics - look forward to seeing your autographed pic!


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> A little bit about talking to Michael yesterday. Was able to chat a little pic during the autographs but the the photo ops moved too fast for much interaction. So I approached him for the autograph and he shook my hand and said nice to meet you. I’ve met him before, but he meets a ton of people and I look very different since the last time I met him (I’m 216 pounds lighter than I was then [emoji4]). So I gave him the pic to sign and said, “That’s from when you won in Dayton.” He smiles very big and said, “Yes, a great day. Good memories.” I asked him if he was going to be doing any more racing this year and he said he plans to, but that he’s moved to Porsche instead of Ferrari. I mentioned to him that I lived very close to Nelson Ledges, where he did the endurance race. He said, “”Yeah, our car got wrecked on that one and we had to sit out most of the race” and he gave a little laugh. Then we shook hands again and he told me that he hoped I enjoyed the rest of the day. So a short interaction, but very nice and he was as sweet as he always is. [emoji3590]


Porsche has already promoted him more than Ferrari did, in that video with Patrick Dempsey, so I'm not sorry to hear that.  I also hope that this can be developed into the Garagista movie, or the rally car series, or something similar.  That would be fun.
Congratulations on the weight loss--a lot of will power!


----------



## readingnook

eserei27 said:


> A little bit about talking to Michael yesterday. Was able to chat a little pic during the autographs but the the photo ops moved too fast for much interaction. So I approached him for the autograph and he shook my hand and said nice to meet you. I’ve met him before, but he meets a ton of people and I look very different since the last time I met him (I’m 216 pounds lighter than I was then [emoji4]). So I gave him the pic to sign and said, “That’s from when you won in Dayton.” He smiles very big and said, “Yes, a great day. Good memories.” I asked him if he was going to be doing any more racing this year and he said he plans to, but that he’s moved to Porsche instead of Ferrari. I mentioned to him that I lived very close to Nelson Ledges, where he did the endurance race. He said, “”Yeah, our car got wrecked on that one and we had to sit out most of the race” and he gave a little laugh. Then we shook hands again and he told me that he hoped I enjoyed the rest of the day. So a short interaction, but very nice and he was as sweet as he always is. [emoji3590]



Thank you for this lovely account!  I’m so glad for you that you got to see him again!


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> Porsche has already promoted him more than Ferrari did, in that video with Patrick Dempsey, so I'm not sorry to hear that.  I also hope that this can be developed into the Garagista movie, or the rally car series, or something similar.  That would be fun.
> Congratulations on the weight loss--a lot of will power!



Yes congrats on your health journey as well!  What did you do?


----------



## Lucky in Life

eserei27 said:


> I’m 5 foot 3 inches. I’m a shortie [emoji23]



Same height as me 

Congrats on your weight loss, and it sounds like he genuinely is a lovely man, who has time for people.

I have to ask, his eyes are they more green or blue? They’re weirdly almost identical to my daughter’s  and hers are predominantly green, but have the same sea/ocean sort of colour that Michael’s seem to have in certain photos. But hers also change depending on what she’s wearing. And how does he smell? Seeing as you got so close you’ll be a good judge of this one.


----------



## readingnook

Hackensack said:


> So maybe he should get a deal with Calvin Klein?



I don’t know what I was expecting.


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> A little bit about talking to Michael yesterday. Was able to chat a little pic during the autographs but the the photo ops moved too fast for much interaction. So I approached him for the autograph and he shook my hand and said nice to meet you. I’ve met him before, but he meets a ton of people and I look very different since the last time I met him (I’m 216 pounds lighter than I was then [emoji4]). So I gave him the pic to sign and said, “That’s from when you won in Dayton.” He smiles very big and said, “Yes, a great day. Good memories.” I asked him if he was going to be doing any more racing this year and he said he plans to, but that he’s moved to Porsche instead of Ferrari. I mentioned to him that I lived very close to Nelson Ledges, where he did the endurance race. He said, “”Yeah, our car got wrecked on that one and we had to sit out most of the race” and he gave a little laugh. Then we shook hands again and he told me that he hoped I enjoyed the rest of the day. So a short interaction, but very nice and he was as sweet as he always is. [emoji3590]


First off, amazing journey you've had! Congrats on that  and thanks for sharing! He definitely is so sweet ❤️


----------



## eserei27

This is my autographed picture.


----------



## eserei27

Thank you for all the nice responses about my pictures and experience. I’m still traveling, but when I get a chance I’ll respond to the comments and I’ll say a little bit about the panel as well


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> A little bit about talking to Michael yesterday. Was able to chat a little pic during the autographs but the the photo ops moved too fast for much interaction. So I approached him for the autograph and he shook my hand and said nice to meet you. I’ve met him before, but he meets a ton of people and I look very different since the last time I met him (I’m 216 pounds lighter than I was then [emoji4]). So I gave him the pic to sign and said, “That’s from when you won in Dayton.” He smiles very big and said, “Yes, a great day. Good memories.” I asked him if he was going to be doing any more racing this year and he said he plans to, but that he’s moved to Porsche instead of Ferrari. I mentioned to him that I lived very close to Nelson Ledges, where he did the endurance race. He said, “”Yeah, our car got wrecked on that one and we had to sit out most of the race” and he gave a little laugh. Then we shook hands again and he told me that he hoped I enjoyed the rest of the day. So a short interaction, but very nice and he was as sweet as he always is. [emoji3590]


Really pleased for you. I was watching the panel live on Facebook. Love that you had a birds eye view when they did the crowd selfie


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

@eserei27: Glad you and all the other fans had fun with meeting Michael. Congrats on the weight loss, that’s awesome!


----------



## gingerglory

Look at that face and that eyes...
for photo credit, see the logo on the pics.


----------



## readingnook

Goodness, this was fabulous.  Thank you!


----------



## eserei27

Here are all my Michael-related pictures from my weekend in Arizona. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2049944998459790&type=1&l=61fb2bd8a2


----------



## readingnook

I'm so glad you were able to take such nice photos, and spend some time with him.  : )


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Here are all my Michael-related pictures from my weekend in Arizona.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2049944998459790&type=1&l=61fb2bd8a2


Thank you for sharing!  Wonderful pictures.


----------



## eserei27

*le sigh*


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics! 



eserei27 said:


> A little bit about talking to Michael yesterday. Was able to chat a little pic during the autographs but the the photo ops moved too fast for much interaction. So I approached him for the autograph and he shook my hand and said nice to meet you. I’ve met him before, but he meets a ton of people and I look very different since the last time I met him (I’m 216 pounds lighter than I was then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So I gave him the pic to sign and said, “That’s from when you won in Dayton.” He smiles very big and said, “Yes, a great day. Good memories.” I asked him if he was going to be doing any more racing this year and he said he plans to, but that he’s moved to Porsche instead of Ferrari. I mentioned to him that I lived very close to Nelson Ledges, where he did the endurance race. He said, “”Yeah, our car got wrecked on that one and we had to sit out most of the race” and he gave a little laugh. Then we shook hands again and he told me that he hoped I enjoyed the rest of the day. So a short interaction, but very nice and he was as sweet as he always is.


Thanks for sharing!  And I'm always happy to hear that people have a nice experience meeting  him.



eserei27 said:


> *le sigh*


 I like this one. He looks genuinely happy to be there.


----------



## Lucciola

Those are great pics. He looks happy ... not playing for the camera/fans happy, but laid back, satisfied, comfortable in your own skin happy.


----------



## eserei27

He’s not wrong about the smile [emoji4]


----------



## Just Askin

That smile in 2016







Pic credit: Patrick Fraser


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Dashing!!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael spotted again in Savannah, one hour ago


----------



## eserei27

In the front row with Michael


----------



## eserei27

And some pics from the official Ace photographer that I liked


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> And some pics from the official Ace photographer that I liked


So handsome! Love that smile


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

A beautiful shot of Michael I found on twitter.  And someone was asking about the color of his eyes, and here they look green.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> A beautiful shot of Michael I found on twitter.  And someone was asking about the color of his eyes, and here they look green.


Beautiful eyes ❤️❤️


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


>




I’m a little confused about this because Michael’s portion seems old (and I’m pretty sure I see Paula in it) but some of the other portions seem more recent.  Am I wrong?


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> I’m a little confused about this because Michael’s portion seems old (and I’m pretty sure I see Paula in it) but some of the other portions seem more recent.  Am I wrong?



No you’re not wrong, it’s very old.


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> I’m a little confused about this because Michael’s portion seems old (and I’m pretty sure I see Paula in it) but some of the other portions seem more recent.  Am I wrong?


I’d say this was recorded in Dublin in 2014, originally for the 2015 Olympics, although just as nice to hear now for the 2019 team.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

Wonder if he went to New York to support James McAvoy on SNL


----------



## Lucyloo22

Just Askin said:


>



Cutie all bundled up! Wonder what he's up to in NYC


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> Cutie all bundled up! Wonder what he's up to in NYC



He’s been there a few times recently. Maybe it’s work-related?


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> He’s been there a few times recently. Maybe it’s work-related?


That's actually what I'm hoping but I don't want to jinx it  I can't see another reason why he'd be there if it wasn't work related.


----------



## Lucyloo22

Hat change


----------



## eserei27

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4319859
> 
> 
> Hat change



I like the beanie, but this is cute too


----------



## Just Askin

Lucyloo22 said:


> View attachment 4319859
> 
> 
> Hat change


The Hair


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




I think his recent trips to NYC are work related; this one was only for a couple of days, he flew out of Savannah on Monday afternoon. It looks like he’s leaving there now, probably heading back to his wife.


----------



## Lucyloo22

pearlyqueen said:


> I think his recent trips to NYC are work related; this one was only for a couple of days, he flew out of Savannah on Monday afternoon. It looks like he’s leaving there now, probably heading back to his wife.


I did see a tweet saying someone saw him on 3rd ave, and then another saying a friend met him last night and he was very down to earth  I am pretty sure they were both in NYC. He does seem to be leaving since he's holding a bag and walking out of a hotel!


----------



## eserei27




----------



## baewatch

eserei27 said:


> Thank you so much! He was a sweetheart. He was happy to see the racing pic from Daytona. Said it was a great day


Awww thats so cool!


----------



## Just Askin

*This time last year*


*



*


----------



## LibbyRuth

According to BeatFass on Twitter, Michael is back home in Lisbon today. He may be remembering his win a year ago too because he’s driving his Ferrari.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

^ I like the grey! Black is another color I would have chosen.

Does anyone know the source?


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> ^ Does anyone know the source?






It’s from Song to Song


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> ^ I like the grey! Black is another color I would have chosen.
> 
> Does anyone know the source?




Yes, Song to Song with Johnny Rotten


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Yes, Song to Song with Johnny Rotten


Yes,you're right. He does a cameo in the beginning,when Cook is still working with BV and Faye. I thought it was some BTS footage,so I was curious to see the whole video.
In other news,we should see the new DP trailer next week.


----------



## Just Askin

Sorry if I’ve already posted this but I absolutely love this happy video.


----------



## eserei27

Starting press for Dark Phoenix 
View attachment 4335560


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> Starting press for Dark Phoenix
> View attachment 4335560



So excited about this. Best promo pairing.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> So excited about this. Best promo pairing.




Agreed. Their interviews together are hilarious!


----------



## eserei27




----------



## eserei27

New pics from 24 Hours of Le Mans. Source on pics (sometimes over his beautiful face [emoji17])


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael spotted in Savannah, Georgia today:


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael spotted in Savannah, Georgia today:



I've got to say, as much as I miss him on screen, I feckin' love this dudes life priorities


----------



## Hackensack

Cute.  He does resemble him (sort of).

https://www.cooperativa.cl/noticias...-fassbender-tenemos-un/2019-02-16/124759.html


----------



## baewatch

I found Jane Eyre on DVD in Dealz  another fav film to add to my collection


----------



## NovemberWind

Hackensack said:


> Cute.  He does resemble him (sort of).
> 
> https://www.cooperativa.cl/noticias...-fassbender-tenemos-un/2019-02-16/124759.html


Im from Chile, he is a politician and when that news came out people  responded in a sarcastic way and made fun of him. Of course people here in Chile cant see any similarity between him and our Fassy.


----------



## DeMonica

Hackensack said:


> Cute.  He does resemble him (sort of).
> 
> https://www.cooperativa.cl/noticias...-fassbender-tenemos-un/2019-02-16/124759.html


I can't see any similarity apart from their colours.


----------



## Morgane

Stealing from Just Askin


----------



## eserei27

New Dark Phoenix poster.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Looks like Michael is in Killarney:




And will be rally racing there in May:


----------



## LibbyRuth

I thought it was hard to tell from the post whether he's there now and that pic was a new one - or if he and his dad have been there on a past trip, and the picture was used to promote that he's going to be there racing in May.


----------



## pearlyqueen

From Killarney Today newspaper:

https://www.killarneytoday.com/hollywood-star-lead-anniversary-celebrations/

More details and pics


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> From Killarney Today newspaper:
> 
> https://www.killarneytoday.com/hollywood-star-lead-anniversary-celebrations/
> 
> More details and pics








Also Tommy Byrne is taking part. He told me yesterday that Michael is joining him to do the 14hr Enduro in Daytona in April. They did well there last year.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4355039
> View attachment 4355040
> View attachment 4355041
> 
> 
> Also Tommy Byrne is taking part. He told me yesterday that Michael is joining him to do the 14hr Enduro in Daytona in April. They did well there last year.
> View attachment 4355048
> 
> View attachment 4355047



Seems to me that Michael’s racing schedule makes it unlikely he will be filming anything in the first half of this year.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think it's time to accept that Michael is no longer an actor, and he's racing cars in his retirement years.


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> Seems to me that Michael’s racing schedule makes it unlikely he will be filming anything in the first half of this year.




[emoji20]


----------



## eserei27

View attachment 4356038


from here:


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


>




And the full trailer: 


I think it looks great!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caisah

Wonder why he isn't acting anymore..did something happens?
Maybe he just wanted to do something else entirely and that's totally fine, as long as he is happy.
I did enjoy his work, he is undoubtedly talented.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4356214
> 
> View attachment 4356215



I find Michael’s Magneto insanely sexy. 

I know, you’re all shocked.


----------



## LibbyRuth

He is incredibly hot as Magneto.  Even hotter when you realize that it's not even his best looking role!


----------



## JaneWT

Michael looks great - it’s good to see him on screen in something new.  I’m still not convinced about Sophie Turner’s turn as Jean, but I’m looking forward to seeing Magneto again.


----------



## DeMonica

Caisah said:


> Wonder why he isn't acting anymore..did something happens?
> Maybe he just wanted to do something else entirely and that's totally fine, as long as he is happy.
> I did enjoy his work, he is undoubtedly talented.


I always had huge respect for people who were brave enough to follow their heart, even their choices seem to be surprising or hard to explain. I only hope that Magneto isn't his last role, but if it is, he should still be very proud of his work as an actor. He did amazing work in many films and collected many awards/nominations (and met his lovely wife) throughout his career as an actor. Good luck with racing, Michael!


----------



## stephci

Sort of off topic - but is the Snowman worth the watch? Ive heard a bunch of bad reviews but want to watch it for him LOL


----------



## eserei27

Everybody’s talking like he’s absolutely done acting and it’s making me sad. I’m still holding on to hope that he returns to acting. It would be a huge loss to the profession if he doesn’t.


----------



## eserei27

The international Dark Phoenix trailer is a little bit different.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

stephci said:


> Sort of off topic - but is the Snowman worth the watch? Ive heard a bunch of bad reviews but want to watch it for him LOL


The movie has a lot of flaws. It was reported when it came out that they were unable to film some chunks of it, and it shows. Itn's not horrible, and Michael looks good. So if you want to watch it for him, go in with low expectations and enjoy.


----------



## stephci

LibbyRuth said:


> The movie has a lot of flaws. It was reported when it came out that they were unable to film some chunks of it, and it shows. Itn's not horrible, and Michael looks good. So if you want to watch it for him, go in with low expectations and enjoy.



thank you for the input! i will take a chance at it


----------



## JaneWT

stephci said:


> Sort of off topic - but is the Snowman worth the watch? Ive heard a bunch of bad reviews but want to watch it for him LOL


I personally thought that the book was unfilmable (certainly as a two hour movie), said as much on this board before the film was released, and thought the end result proved it; but I’d happpily spend the price of a cinema ticket and two hours of my time watching Michael read the phone book, so - to me - it depends entirely on your own definition of ‘worth a watch’.


----------



## JaneWT

Five years ago, I would have considered Dark Phoenix to be a pretty minor release for Michael as an actor.  By which, I mean in terms of it being a small role in popcorn a movie that has a huge cast and is the fourth in a (rebooted) series - it’s no Steve Jobs/Shame.  But it’s just occurred to me how important this film is in terms of Michael’s reception, and suddenly I’m wondering how it is all going to pan out.


----------



## Just Askin

Another from last week


https://rallyofthelakes.com/?p=2705


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael with Alicia today in Paris


----------



## eserei27

For some reason, this ridiculous fool thought he should pair this nice outfit with a baseball cap. I sort of love him.


----------



## eserei27

More pics


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I was just coming to post these. You beat me to it.


----------



## eserei27

[emoji3059][emoji3590][emoji7]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

This is a good quality picture of smiley Michael, Alicia and his mom back in October 2016.


----------



## Morgane

Caisah said:


> Wonder why he isn't acting anymore..did something happens?
> Maybe he just wanted to do something else entirely and that's totally fine, as in  as he is happy.
> I did enjoy his work,he is undoubtedly talented.


Except for the new X-Men,he took a break in 2016 after shooting a lot of films back to back. He pretty much admitted that he felt burned out. I suppose he also took into account that after finishing to film Alien,he still had five films waiting to be released. In fact,his last film came out in October 2017. In my opinion,it was a very good decision. And some of his last projects also left a bad taste,without any doubt.
 It's a privileged job,and he surely knows it better than others considering his sacrifices and  struggles until his early 30s. Now he has the opportunity to choose what it's better for him,and I certainly prefer to see him coming back for a project he really cares about,so not for some paycheck.
 About the current situation,it's difficult to say what is happening. As I said in the other thread,even if he's not being offered the roles he wants,I'm sure he could easily find a new project in a more independent landscape if he really wanted to act.  So,probably,it's not what he wants to do at the moment. But I don't see this as a definitive decision or something. I still think he will return to acting this year. In any case,I'm looking forward to the interviews for DP because I'm sure he will be asked about it.



JaneWT said:


> Five years ago, I would have considered Dark Phoenix to be a pretty minor release for Michael as an actor.  By which, I mean in terms of it being a small role in popcorn a movie that has a huge cast and is the fourth in a (rebooted) series - it’s no Steve Jobs/Shame.  But it’s just occurred to me how important this film is in terms of Michael’s reception, and suddenly I’m wondering how it is all going to pan out.


I like the last trailer (Michael looks great too) and I'm glad to see some people admitting that they have written it off too soon because of the absurd negativity online. Thanks to the merger the already toxic fanboy mentality has reacehed new ridiculous levels of insanity,with MCU fanboys and pseudo scoopers who were first hoping/predicting it would have been cancelled  because nothing should taint the next Disney masterpieces (cancelling the  release of a 170M budget comic movie made perfectly sense.. ),while now it's all about rooting for it to "fail".. Some people have to prove that they have been  right all the time.. And for all the complaints that it's a remake of TLS,it looks like that none of the plot points that fans have always complained about are in the film. I watched TLS years ago and I know the Dark Phoenix  storyline only on a superficial level,but since the first trailer I've seen fans of the X-Men comics repeating countless times that the similarities with TLS are all things that are actually in the DP saga.
My only perplexity is the lack of character building,because we have been barely introduced to Jean and her relationships with the other characters in Apocalypse. Talking about Apocalypse,recently I caught it on tv again,and Michael's early scenes are really the highlights.  It's not a controversial opinion,I know.. 
I expect a similar role this time too. Some  very good scenes,but nothing more,honestly. I guess First Class will remain the only film that used him in the best way. 

Another link to the international trailer (it's not officially online so they keep deleting them):

I don't know why they didn't release this one. It's better,imo.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I have a question for any who believe that Michaels acting break is entirely of his choosing - if it is, why does he continue to engage in activities that publicize him as a celebrity? Normally when a person walks away from the job by choice, those activities end too as they are part of the job. Why would he continue to promote his name if he’s choosing not to act?


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> From Killarney Today newspaper:
> 
> https://www.killarneytoday.com/hollywood-star-lead-anniversary-celebrations/
> 
> More details and pics


It's nice he's helping wity the organization. Is this the first time he takes part in a rally,right?



eserei27 said:


> For some reason, this ridiculous fool thought he should pair this nice outfit with a baseball cap. I sort of love him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359980
> View attachment 4359981


Something about his  hair in the other pics tells me that he was leaving the hotel _like that  _but Alicia threw the cap away at the last minute.. 
Let's talk about the hair..I don't understand what he's doing with the lenght. He looks good with longer hair,like in the last NY pics or styled in this way:







Otherwise he should just keep it shorter like this:


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> I have a question for any who believe that Michaels acting break is entirely of his choosing - if it is, why does he continue to engage in activities that publicize him as a celebrity? Normally when a person walks away from the job by choice, those activities end too as they are part of the job. Why would he continue to promote his name if he’s choosing not to act?


I don't think he has any intention to give up his acting job. And,honestly,I don't see any self-promotion. I mean,most of the time we hardly know where he is unless we pay closely attention to social media mentions. But he still has a public profile (like his wife),so if he's in Paris with Alicia during the fashion week, I expect him to be photographed like anyone else there. It's not like  he should hide behind a rock.


Fish Tank is in the new Indiewire's list of the best 100 films directed by women:
https://www.indiewire.com/2019/02/female-directors-best-movies-directed-by-women-1202045399/9/


> *17. “Fish Tank” (Andrea Arnold, 2009)*
> 
> Andrea Arnold had already made a Cannes-winning feature and won a short film Oscar by the time “Fish Tank” premiered in 2009, but the coming-of-age drama confirmed the English filmmaker deserved a spot on the list of best working directors. “Fish Tank,” starring Katie Jarvis as a 15-year-old who begins an affair with her mother’s boyfriend (Michael Fassbender) is one of the most fearless dramas ever made about female sexuality. Arnold’s handheld camera is jolting for the way it captures her protagonist’s sexual awakening and emotional turmoil. The director didn’t give her actors full scripts in advance of filming and decided to tell them the plot on a day-of-shooting basis, and that spontaneous energy and sense of discovery is at the forefront of every scene._—ZS_


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> It's nice he's helping wity the organization. Is this the first time he takes part in a rally,right?
> 
> 
> Something about his  hair in the other pics tells me that he was leaving the hotel _like that  _but Alicia threw the cap away at the last minute..
> Let's talk about the hair..I don't understand what he's doing with the lenght. He looks good with longer hair,like in the last NY pics or styled in this way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise he should just keep it shorter like this:



I think this is the first time Michael will take part in rally racing, JA can probably confirm either way?

Self promotion??? How? Where? LOL


----------



## LibbyRuth

I have a very difficult time believing that a guy who has been seen wearing some of the outfits he's worn just threw together that earth tones wardrobe yesterday for a stroll in Paris on a whim. It was planned out, and it's promotion to keep his name out there. The comic con events he's done, while also promoting a film he's in, are self promotion and keeping his name out there. It could be argued that he's contractually bound - but McAvoy is not doing Comic Cons in smaller cities. 
Outside of the random "OMG, I just saw Michael Fassbender buying coffee" tweets, when we see him out and about with a host of paparazzi pictures, it's self promotion. You're right that some of that involves Alicia too. But he's had paparazzi shoots in New York where she was not included, so he's participating too.


----------



## NovemberWind

And that bothers you because...?
I really dont understand why for some people is so difficult to accept that Michael Fassbender is a  famous actor and he is going to be photographed by paparazzies. Why others celebraties are allow and not Michael?


----------



## Just Askin

*Some people...*

*

*

*I nearly choked on me tea!*


----------



## LibbyRuth

NovemberWind said:


> And that bothers you because...?
> I really dont understand why for some people is so difficult to accept that Michael Fassbender is a  famous actor and he is going to be photographed by paparazzies. Why others celebraties are allow and not Michael?


I did not say it bothers me - it doesn't. I didn't say that he's not allowed to seek publicity via paparazzi. He is, and I benefit from it when he does because I get to see new pictures. What I did say was that it puzzles me that people are confident that he's choosing to not work but could if he wanted to, because playing the publicity game still does not look like a man who is choosing to step away from acting  to me. I'd be curious to hear if anyone has a different perspective on why he'd do one if he doesn't want the other. The combination of him continuing to seek publicity and his not making movies indicates to me that he'd like to still be making movies, not that he's getting script after script and turning them down.


----------



## pearlyqueen

NovemberWind said:


> And that bothers you because...?
> I really dont understand why for some people is so difficult to accept that Michael Fassbender is a  famous actor and he is going to be photographed by paparazzies. Why others celebraties are allow and not Michael?



Believe it or not.... some people insist that on the rare occasions Michael is papped it is because he organised it himself.... [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Michael is always in Paris with Alicia for fashion week in March, when he can, and every October because the show is around her birthday. There are a lot of photographers in the capital during that time. Simple. 

Michael is not seeking anything. He’s living his life meeting up with his wife who’s there for work with LV. What is he supposed to do? climb under a rock?

Every time we get new pictures, we have to be subjected to baseless accusations of Michael and Alicia calling the paparazzi. That’s just ********. We go months without seeing these two people that are supposed to be famewhores. How that is figured I do not know. Your theories were never logical, so just give it up. Aren’t you tired?

It’s been really peaceful on the threads lately, but here we go again...


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> Believe it or not.... some people insist that on the rare occasions Michael is papped it is because he organised it himself.... [emoji23][emoji23]


Well sure. It's believed because it's a well known common practice of the Hollywood publicity machine to set up such paparazzi shoots as a way to promote a personality. When there are so many interviews out there with photographers, publicists, and celebrity publications that explain how it works, it makes a lot of sense to take them at their word. When those photos are generally released via the same sites each time, it's not a reach to put two and two together.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Michael is always in Paris with Alicia for fashion week in March, when he can, and every October because the show is around her birthday. There are a lot of photographers in the capital during that time. Simple.
> 
> Michael is not seeking anything. He’s living his life meeting up with his wife who’s there for work with LV. What is he supposed to do? climb under a rock?
> 
> Every time we get new pictures, we have to be subjected to baseless accusations of Michael and Alicia calling the paparazzi. That’s just ********. We go months without seeing these two people that are supposed to be famewhores. How that is figured I do not know. Your theories were never logical, so just give it up. Aren’t you tired?
> 
> It’s been really peaceful on the threads lately, but here we go again...



Baseless accusations indeed. 

Guess some people have been indoctrinated with Hollywood bs and can’t separate the wheat from the chaff..... with a breathtaking lack of logic or discernment they insist that if some famewhores court publicity it follows that anyone getting papped must be playing the same game..... yawn.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don't see it as famewhoring.  I see it as part of the job of a Hollywood actor.


----------



## Just Askin

Fame whore is when someone feels their not getting people’s attention, so they jump up screaming and shouting all sorts of rubbish as soon as a door is left even slightly ajar, right? Ok. Now I get what’s happening.


----------



## Just Askin

Look how proud of Alicia he is. You can actually see his chest swell. Bless him


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Fame whore is when someone feels their not getting people’s attention, so they jump up screaming and shouting all sorts of rubbish as soon as a door is left even slightly ajar, right? Ok. Now I get what’s happening.



I would say that fame whoring is what people like the Kardashians or Lady Gaga do, creating situations to keep a focus on themselves.  Publicity is what celebrities do to keep their names in the public eye, promote projects, and promote their own celebrity for the purpose of booking future projects. A famewhore will play out every detail of a significant other cheating out in the public eye to make sure the public stays focused on them. A famewhore will announce the details of a planned wedding that takes place across multiple cities to ensure that there are press on the ground and in helicopters capturing every moment, and then will sell pictures of such an event to make sure the public consumes every bit of it. Celebrities who have to play the publicity game will walk red carpets posing for pictures and talking to the press and fans; do interviews and magazine spreads; give hints about their private lives in interviews and with paparazzi photo ops to keep the public interested while not revealing too much. Many celebrities will also agree as part of endorsement contracts to put themselves in situations where they are photographed with a product to get additional publicity both for the product and themselves.  I see differences between publicity and famewhoring, the primary differences being just how much a person is willing to sell out their own life in the name of attention. I don't see anything wrong with publicity. It's a necessary element of the Hollywood game, and one I enjoy consuming.


----------



## Just Askin

And this one too. His smile says everything. What beautiful people...inside and out.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> And this one too. His smile says everything. What beautiful people...inside and out.




Their happiness then and now is palpable, lovely to see two people so much in love [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Just Askin

Src:嗨Q电影


----------



## LibbyRuth

Are those pictures out of order?  Or did he ride in a car with her in order to escort her into a building carrying an umbrella, and then went back to the car to go elsewhere because his job was done?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Keep spinning haha. 

From DM


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Keep spinning haha.
> 
> From DM



The happy love birds [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> The happy love birds [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️


It’s fantastic when you have someone care that much about you. Ain’t love grand


----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4361271
> View attachment 4361272
> View attachment 4361273
> View attachment 4361274
> View attachment 4361275
> View attachment 4361276
> View attachment 4361277
> View attachment 4361278
> 
> Src:嗨Q电影



Those jeans on him...wow


----------



## readingnook

I love the newest pics.  They look so happy.  Michael looks good!


----------



## JaneWT

More gorgeous pictures!   How lovely!


----------



## DeMonica

pearlyqueen said:


> Baseless accusations indeed.
> 
> Guess some people have been indoctrinated with Hollywood bs and can’t separate the wheat from the chaff..... with a breathtaking lack of logic or discernment they insist that if some famewhores court publicity it follows that anyone getting papped must be playing the same game..... yawn.


They both have well established careers, therefore: they don't need organised pap strolls to get their names printed in the papers.


----------



## baewatch

Watched The Snowman - I enjoyed it. Liked the cinematography. Didn't notice any obvious gaps.


----------



## eserei27

I liked the brown jacket from the other day, but I think I like this laid back look even more. *le sigh*


----------



## stephci

I watched it too this week and thought it was good. 


baewatch said:


> Watched The Snowman - I enjoyed it. Liked the cinematography. Didn't notice any obvious gaps.


----------



## LibbyRuth

DeMonica said:


> They both have well established careers, therefore: they don't need organised pap strolls to get their names printed in the papers.


 
Of course they do. In Hollywood if you’re not being mentioned, you are forgotten. If you’re forgotten, you’re not hired,


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Where did you learn that? University of Know it All...


----------



## DeMonica

LibbyRuth said:


> Of course they do. In Hollywood if you’re not being mentioned, you are forgotten. If you’re forgotten, you’re not hired,


IMO you get hired if ( the HW producers think) that you would be able to bring people in the cinemas or sit them down in front of the telly. You can get publicity in many different ways: you can be mentioned in the press by the virtue of your work and don't have to sell your private life to the press.  If tabloid success would translate to movie deals Tara Reid and the other tabloid royalty of her kind would rule the silver screen which is obviously not the case..


----------



## LibbyRuth

DeMonica said:


> IMO you get hired if ( the HW producers think) that you would be able to bring people in the cinemas or sit them down in front of the telly. You can get publicity in many different ways: you can be mentioned in the press by the virtue of your work and don't have to sell your private life to the press.  If tabloid success would translate to movie deals Tara Reid and the other tabloid royalty of her kind would rule the silver screen which is obviously not the case..



If the idea is that any publicity is good publicity, then you're right - Tara Reid would be box office gold. But when it comes to drawing butts into seats, being likable and/or sympathetic to movie going audiences matters. When Collin Farrell was going through his dark times, he dropped in box office draw because people were turned off by him. Charlie Sheen is an incredibly talented actor (or was) but the more of a mess he made with his life, the more audiences were turned off by him. On the flip side, Jennifer Anniston has moderate talent as an actress, but she plays the publicity game incredibly well and as a result audiences will come to see her. Jennifer Lawrence has had her ups and downs as a draw as she's navigated the publicity machine and came across as likable and down to earth or a little too big for her britches.
When it comes to Michael, he's struggled to some degree to be known - something that we as fans don't want to accept at times, but I have to admit it's true given the number of times I"ve mentioned him in conversation and then had to name 4-6 movies before a person says "oh yeah ...". Among those who do know him, some think he has a likable image (all of us) and some think more negatively of him (due to past perceptions of him getting around with women, being a heavy partier, the allegations we don't like to talk about, etc). For those who think negatively of him, his marriage to Alicia helps to quell many of those turnoffs. It shows he's dedicated to her, and his life is much different and more steady than it was early in his career. Please don't misunderstand this to mean I"m claiming he's faking all these things with Alicia - I'm not. I was never a part of that conspiracy theory. But a smart publicist knows that reinforcing that he's a devoted married man now is good for Michael's image. A smart publicist knows that having a man as hot as Michael married to her is good for Alicia's image. It's not faking anything - it's reinforcing positive qualities that make them more appealing and sympathetic to a movie going audience.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucyloo22

Michael, why are you so handsome!!


----------



## eserei27

#Repost @coniink with @repostsaveapp 
 · · · 
 Visite surprise de magnéto ce soir au boulot [emoji44] thank you Mr Michael fassbender [emoji108]  #actor#magneto#marvel#xmenfirstclass#xmendaysoffuturepast#xmenapocalypse#xmendarkphoenix#prometheus#aliencovenant#assassinscreedmovie#stevejobsmovie


----------



## Morgane

^Nice pic! The cap again! But this time it goes well with the rest.. 




LibbyRuth said:


> I have a very difficult time believing that a guy who has been seen wearing some of the outfits he's worn just threw together that earth tones wardrobe yesterday for a stroll in Paris on a whim. It was planned out, and it's promotion to keep his name out there. The comic con events he's done, while also promoting a film he's in, are self promotion and keeping his name out there. It could be argued that he's contractually bound - but McAvoy is not doing Comic Cons in smaller cities.
> Outside of the random "OMG, I just saw Michael Fassbender buying coffee" tweets, when we see him out and about with a host of paparazzi pictures, it's self promotion. You're right that some of that involves Alicia too. *But he's had paparazzi shoots in New York where she was not included, so he's participating too.*


Smaller cons are just financial opportunities because none of them get press coverage. And honestly,nothing in those pics looked staged. Paparazzi  shoots are not always staged,and photographers are very often tipped off by hotels and restaurants employees.  I doubt he was being stalked by photographers,but he was hanging out outside the hotel they always choose when they're in NY,which _is _a "hot spot" because it draws a lot of celebrities.
And,obviously,if they're staying at the Ritz during the Paris FW,they know they may be photographed because photographers are camped outside. But it doesn't mean that there's a great plan for a pap stroll. Also,the Daily mail and Just Jared buy tons of celebrities pics every day. If you want to look for some common denominator you should look at  agencies that have and sell the pics. And I recall various  instances when their pics were not published by any site,except from some weibo accounts.
 He has been in Europe for at least one week since leaving Savannah. I would have found strange if he didn't join her now that she's in Europe too. And it's not like he's attending events and being all over the place. That would be out of character for him.
Personally speaking,I'm happy to see the rare,occasional pic.   I mean,I've happened to see people on twitter asking where they've disappeared.. And that's the point. Their "presence" in the media as a couple is so sporadic that can hardly reinforce any public perception (and I don't think there's an established public persona we can talk about to begin with) when there're still people who are definitely  aware of them as actors and  don't even know they're married.



LibbyRuth said:


> I did not say it bothers me - it doesn't. I didn't say that he's not allowed to seek publicity via paparazzi. He is, and I benefit from it when he does because I get to see new pictures. What I did say was that it puzzles me that people are confident that he's choosing to not work but could if he wanted to, because playing the publicity game still does not look like a man who is choosing to step away from acting  to me. I'd be curious to hear if anyone has a different perspective on why he'd do one if he doesn't want the other. The combination of him continuing to seek publicity and his not making movies indicates to me that he'd like to still be making movies, not that he's getting script after script and turning them down.


A listers who are much more established than him are not sitting at home waiting for scripts. There's always a collaboration between them and their agents who actively look for the right script. In my opinion,he's not actively looking for those scripts and auditions (because he may have to do those too). It's also very likely that he's not getting calls like the Boyle's one when he had to convince him to play Steve Jobs because he was  reclutant. But my point is always the same. If he really wants to act,he can look outside the "studio movies" bubble and he can easily find something that can interest him.  Movies like Macbeth,Shame,Slow West didn't even have a distributor when he signed up for them or joined the production.


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> I liked the brown jacket from the other day, but I think I like this laid back look even more. *le sigh*


Like this?







I would like to see a leather jacket again. Except for the French flag, I've quite liked his "recent"casual looks most of the times,at last the few times we've seen him..
This is one of his best casual looks ,imo:


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see a leather jacket again. Except for the French flag, I've quite liked his "recent"casual looks most of the times,at last the few times we've seen him..
> This is one of his best casual looks ,imo:



Yes, this I like very much!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Morgane said:


> ^Nice pic! The cap again! But this time it goes well with the rest..
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller cons are just financial opportunities because none of them get press coverage. And honestly,nothing in those pics looked staged. Paparazzi  shoots are not always staged,and photographers are very often tipped off by hotels and restaurants employees.  I doubt he was being stalked by photographers,but he was hanging out outside the hotel they always choose when they're in NY,which _is _a "hot spot" because it draws a lot of celebrities.
> And,obviously,if they're staying at the Ritz during the Paris FW,they know they may be photographed because photographers are camped outside. But it doesn't mean that there's a great plan for a pap stroll. Also,the Daily mail and Just Jared buy tons of celebrities pics every day. If you want to look for some common denominator you should look at  agencies that have and sell the pics. And I recall various  instances when their pics were not published by any site,except from some weibo accounts.
> He has been in Europe for at least one week since leaving Savannah. I would have found strange if he didn't join her now that she's in Europe too. And it's not like he's attending events and being all over the place. That would be out of character for him.
> Personally speaking,I'm happy to see the rare,occasional pic.   I mean,I've happened to see people on twitter asking where they've disappeared.. And that's the point. Their "presence" in the media as a couple is so sporadic that can hardly reinforce any public perception (and I don't think there's an established public persona we can talk about to begin with) when there're still people who are definitely  aware of them as actors and  don't even know they're married.
> 
> 
> A listers who are much more established than him are not sitting at home waiting for scripts. There's always a collaboration between them and their agents who actively look for the right script. In my opinion,he's not actively looking for those scripts and auditions (because he may have to do those too). It's also very likely that he's not getting calls like the Boyle's one when he had to convince him to play Steve Jobs because he was  reclutant. But my point is always the same. If he really wants to act,he can look outside the "studio movies" bubble and he can easily find something that can interest him.  Movies like Macbeth,Shame,Slow West didn't even have a distributor when he signed up for them or joined the production.



I was not referencing Daily Mail and Just Jared. They buy the pics. They don’t release / broker them.

And I don’t want to rip on him so much because I do like him, but as you said - there are much bigger established a listers than him. They pick and choose roles because they are well established a listers. I don’t agree with using them as an example of what he’s doing, because he’s not in that league. He had several chances but has not been able to prove he’s a box office draw. Without that, and with the challenge of a few articles that have been written pointing out he’s not a box office draw, things stop being a choice to make and start being a reality to deal with. 

Can I say with certainty that his lack of working is not of his choosing? Absolutely not. But at the same time, you can’t say with certainty that he’d be working if he wanted to. It’s all speculation, and there are valid reason that support either.


----------



## Just Askin

*Need some Porsche today.....*


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Need some Porsche today...*



I bet you’re looking forward to the pics! 

He was “refuelling” himself en route to the circuit in the restaurant pic last night [emoji3]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> ^Nice pic! The cap again! But this time it goes well with the rest..
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller cons are just financial opportunities because none of them get press coverage. And honestly,nothing in those pics looked staged. Paparazzi  shoots are not always staged,and photographers are very often tipped off by hotels and restaurants employees.  I doubt he was being stalked by photographers,but he was hanging out outside the hotel they always choose when they're in NY,which _is _a "hot spot" because it draws a lot of celebrities.
> And,obviously,if they're staying at the Ritz during the Paris FW,they know they may be photographed because photographers are camped outside. But it doesn't mean that there's a great plan for a pap stroll. Also,the Daily mail and Just Jared buy tons of celebrities pics every day. If you want to look for some common denominator you should look at  agencies that have and sell the pics. And I recall various  instances when their pics were not published by any site,except from some weibo accounts.
> He has been in Europe for at least one week since leaving Savannah. I would have found strange if he didn't join her now that she's in Europe too. And it's not like he's attending events and being all over the place. That would be out of character for him.
> Personally speaking,I'm happy to see the rare,occasional pic.   I mean,I've happened to see people on twitter asking where they've disappeared.. And that's the point. Their "presence" in the media as a couple is so sporadic that can hardly reinforce any public perception (and I don't think there's an established public persona we can talk about to begin with) when there're still people who are definitely  aware of them as actors and  don't even know they're married.
> 
> 
> A listers who are much more established than him are not sitting at home waiting for scripts. There's always a collaboration between them and their agents who actively look for the right script. In my opinion,he's not actively looking for those scripts and auditions (because he may have to do those too). It's also very likely that he's not getting calls like the Boyle's one when he had to convince him to play Steve Jobs because he was  reclutant. But my point is always the same. If he really wants to act,he can look outside the "studio movies" bubble and he can easily find something that can interest him.  Movies like Macbeth,Shame,Slow West didn't even have a distributor when he signed up for them or joined the production.



Totally agree with all you say.

In addition Michael has his own production company for projects he wants to be involved with. I got the impression from interviews that smaller projects that he could be more actively involved with on several fronts is more appealing to him in the future - as and when he wants to take up the reins again.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


>



https://www.loveyourbrain.ie/


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


>



I wonder if he was pulled into doing this by his sister.


----------



## eserei27

zoom zoom [emoji964][emoji100]


source: marcel_munich78 Instagram story


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Need some Porsche today.....*



And Porsche you will get.... as you undoubtedly knew!


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> And Porsche you will get.... as you undoubtedly knew!


Telepathy


----------



## readingnook

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Where did you learn that? University of Know it All...


omg lol.


----------



## readingnook

eserei27 said:


> zoom zoom [emoji964][emoji100]
> View attachment 4364901
> 
> source: marcel_munich78 Instagram story


Beautiful day out there.


----------



## eserei27

Dark Phoenix is going to be a Wonder Con. I wonder (and also doubt) if Michael will be there. https://www.comic-con.org/wca/programming-schedule


----------



## eserei27

He’s not on the list of Dark Phoenix cast members signing at Wonder Con, so I’m guessing he won’t be there.


----------



## Lucyloo22

eserei27 said:


> He’s not on the list of Dark Phoenix cast members signing at Wonder Con, so I’m guessing he won’t be there.


That's a shame. Hopefully he will be involved with the press tour more, and make more appearances


----------



## Just Askin

*From Michael’s fellow X-man*

**


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

That’s quite a list!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> That’s quite a list!!!


I seriously love him for doing things like this.


----------



## Just Askin

No idea how accurate this is


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> No idea how accurate this is




Yeah, I’m seeing different things in different places. The Wonder Con website schedule itself doesn’t have any specific actors listed. The exclusives portal, where you can try to win a lottery for signing has this listed: 



So right now I’m going to assume Michael won’t be there and then be pleasantly surprised if he is.


----------



## eserei27

Is anyone seen this or planning on seeing it? Looks like it will be running in London for the next two days. I’ve read about it before and it seems interesting. 
https://vaultfestival.com/whats-on/finding-fassbender-2/


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> zoom zoom [emoji964][emoji100]
> View attachment 4364901
> 
> source: marcel_munich78 Instagram story


Do you know if they have a series of races like the Ferrari Challenge?

BTW some days ago I saw a funny tweet about one of the IG stories posted by Xavier Dolan where he told about a dream he had the night before that involved Alicia,Jessica Chastain,Halle Berry and Michael as Magneto..  I can't find it anymore,probably it was deleted.


----------



## Just Askin

*Dublin with a Dubliner tonight...could be fun...*

**


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Dublin with a Dubliner tonight...could be fun...*
> 
> **




Ah yes, Dublin is the place for Michael to be for St Patrick’s weekend! [emoji6][emoji6]☘️[emoji481][emoji1132]☘️


----------



## Just Askin

*Happy St.Patrick’s day/full on weekend *


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *Dublin with a Dubliner tonight...could be fun...*
> 
> **




Surprise surprise...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Michael with Dylan McGrath this afternoon in Dublin, after lunching with him and Liam Cunningham (in the background)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Couple more pics with Liam and Dylan this afternoon in Dublin


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Surprise surprise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374310
> 
> 
> Michael with Dylan McGrath this afternoon in Dublin, after lunching with him and Liam Cunningham (in the background)


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

hmm...


----------



## LibbyRuth

I’m genuinely surprised he didn’t pick this weekend to spend in savannah with Alicia. Savannah is known for their huge st Patrick’s day celebration and I thought the reputation would draw him in. Guess Dublin and Liam were too much to stay away from!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Let’s see... celebrate St. Patrick’s Day in his Homeland or by his lonesome in a foreign land since Alicia wrapped Gloria on Wednesday?  He’s exactly where he wants to be, so stop projecting.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Let’s see... celebrate St. Patrick’s Day in his Homeland or by his lonesome in a foreign land since Alicia wrapped Gloria on Wednesday?  He’s exactly where he wants to be, so stop projecting.


 I’m assuming there’s been an embarrassing and awkward comment made.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Let’s see... celebrate St. Patrick’s Day in his Homeland or by his lonesome in a foreign land since Alicia wrapped Gloria on Wednesday?  He’s exactly where he wants to be, so stop projecting.



I thought it was common knowledge that The Gloria’s has wrapped? Lol


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> I’m assuming there’s been an embarrassing and awkward comment made.


It never ceases to amaze me haha. An Irishman is being asked to go to Savannah to celebrate St. Patrick’s Day. LMAO


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that The Gloria’s has wrapped? Lol


I’m grateful Alicia is being left alone. It’s the little wins!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It never ceases to amaze me haha. An Irishman is being asked to go to Savannah to celebrate St. Patrick’s Day. LMAO


Ok. But it’s Dublin ..on St.Patrick’s weekend..that’s like visiting Cadbury’s at Easter and Willy Wonka is there too...it can’t get any better


----------



## eserei27

I for one am just happy to see new pictures of Michael. And with his old friend Liam. Irish power couple, lol.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Let’s see... celebrate St. Patrick’s Day in his Homeland or by his lonesome in a foreign land since Alicia wrapped Gloria on Wednesday?  He’s exactly where he wants to be, so stop projecting.


Not projecting anything. I will admit I don’t study Alicia’s shooting schedule enough to know Gloria was finished. Just acknowledging that they enjoy experiencing new places, big parties, and being together. See, there’s no need to search for negativity in all my posts!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It never ceases to amaze me haha. An Irishman is being asked to go to Savannah to celebrate St. Patrick’s Day. LMAO


No silly. Just a man being encouraged to be near his wife.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

I wouldn’t worry about that if I were you.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> It never ceases to amaze me haha. An Irishman is being asked to go to Savannah to celebrate St. Patrick’s Day. LMAO



What am I missing here?? Why would Michael go to Savannah for St Patrick’s Day? I imagine his wife would have informed him that her work there was done a few days ago.


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

pearlyqueen said:


> What am I missing here?? Why would Michael go to Savannah for St Patrick’s Day? I imagine his wife would have informed him that her work there was done a few days ago.


You’re not missing much. It’s the usual fake concern about Michael not spending time with his wife.


----------



## LibbyRuth

pearlyqueen said:


> What am I missing here?? Why would Michael go to Savannah for St Patrick’s Day? I imagine his wife would have informed him that her work there was done a few days ago.


She probably did. But she didn’t inform me. Yep, it’s true. There are people who don’t feverishly track her schedule and I am not afraid to admit I’m one of them!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> You’re not missing much. It’s the usual fake concern about Michael not spending time with his wife.



Oh right, I didn’t think you’d lost the plot honest! I might have known it was someone else who made the silly Savannah suggestion, think I can guess who... LOL [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## baewatch

any chances he'll go to killarney?


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

https://www.instagram.com/charliegr...utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=lj8huhexcxce


----------



## baewatch

I saw Michael's rally car at the St.Patricks Day parade in Killarney today! https://ibb.co/cYzLWrp


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




At the fashion show in Paris, Michael supporting his wife [emoji177]


----------



## JaneWT

eserei27 said:


> Is anyone seen this or planning on seeing it? Looks like it will be running in London for the next two days.
> https://vaultfestival.com/whats-on/finding-fassbender-2/


I no longer live in London, so now it’s a bit of a schlep for me to see an evening show there.  I’d have made an exception for this, but I already had plans.  Hopefully it will play somewhere again as I’d like to see it.


----------



## JaneWT

eserei27 said:


> hmm...
> View attachment 4374402


Hmmm indeed....


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics. I'd really like another collaboration with Liam Cunningham.
About the premiere,considering that he has already done some press with James,I doubt he will skip the promotion.
I remember  that I commented about a possible messy situation in the marketing/distribution departments when they changed the release date soon afer the first trailer:



> The deal could eventually result in the loss of anywhere from 4,000 to 10,000 jobs, depending on u you ask.
> The situation has had longtime employees on the Fox lot suffering a kind of prolonged trauma since the merger was announced, in December 2017.
> To hear them tell it, they are being issued mostly vague, Orwellian-lite guidance that outlines dress codes and explains key-card access, but they have been left wanting in terms of business directives.
> In the middle of February, Fox’s marketing and distribution departments gathered with the filmmakers of _Dark Phoenix,_ the latest _X-Men_ installment from producer-director Simon Kinberg, to lay out their plans for the film’s June release. It was a typical meeting. Ad buys were discussed, and the publicity tour for the film’s stars, including Sophie Turner, Jennifer Lawrence, and Jessica Chastain, was laid out. But it was still disconcerting, both because of all the new faces in the room—a handful of high-end consultants have been hired temporarily to fill the jobs recently vacated by long-term employees—and because of the ad hoc approach the Fox marketing team was taking toward the film’s release, four months away.
> 
> “We know when we are dropping a trailer, but we are nowhere near where we should be at this time,” said one marketing exec who was at the meeting. “It’s frightening. I would be mad if I were a filmmaker.”


https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2019/03/inside-hollywoods-disney-fox-freakout


----------



## baewatch

just wanted to make a quick note about the pictures of MF in Dublin - as a Dubliner I know that photographers do not  hang around every street corner here. - One of the guys pictured or one of there promotion staff definitely tipped off a photographer. Just saying


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> just wanted to make a quick note about the pictures of MF in Dublin - as a Dubliner I know that photographers do not  hang around every street corner here. - One of the guys pictured or one of there promotion staff definitely tipped off a photographer. Just saying


Whilst that’s always a possibility, and keeping in mind we have no idea where they were originally walking from, it’s a good 5 minutes walk from where they were spotted to the Westbury, where they were spotted an hour later (and it appears Michael was staying). Now, I know a pap wouldn’t be allowed in the hotel but I’d still expect more than a couple of ‘walking down the road’ pics over that distance from an alerted professional photographer.


----------



## baewatch

I'm guessing they might have been walking from one of Dylan McGrath's restaurants. He being the other guy that was with Michael and Liam.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Whilst that’s always a possibility, and keeping in mind we have no idea where they were originally walking from, it’s a good 5 minutes walk from where they were spotted to the Westbury, where they were spotted an hour later (and it appears Michael was staying). Now, I know a pap wouldn’t be allowed in the hotel but I’d still expect more than a couple of ‘walking down the road’ pics over that distance from an alerted professional photographer.



Also he has been papped before in Dublin; I remember a sets of pics when Frank premiered there, some of them of Michael having breakfast with his parents at a canal side restaurant.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Film promotion is a smart time to use the paps!


----------



## Morgane

Interesting bit from this Deadline article:
https://deadline.com/2019/03/fox-film-disney-paul-feig-universal-fox-layoffs-1202579443/


> While uncertainty abounds, other producers seem a firmer fit into Disney. Chernin seems secure; 21 Laps makes Disney-esque movies like _Free Guy_, the Ryan Reynolds-starrer that is expected to be a Disney tentpole for 2021. Ridley Scott’s Scott Free seems also a good bet to stay: beyond the next_ Aliens_installment that he’s working on, Scott is expected to next direct _Merlin_, a live-action movie on the formative years of the wizard, for Disney.


I'd really like if he finds a way to wrap up his trilogy.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Interesting bit from this Deadline article:
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/fox-film-disney-paul-feig-universal-fox-layoffs-1202579443/
> 
> I'd really like if he finds a way to wrap up his trilogy.


I still haven’t given up on this.
My opinion is, I don’t see any acting happening this year. I think he’ll be racing at least once a month until November.


----------



## JaneWT

A tiny mention in Martin Brundle’s column in The Times today, discussing his Formula Ond pre-race grid walks/broadcasts:

In Spain one year, Bernie Ecclestone had said, “The Spanish Prime Ministsr wants to talk to you”, and pointed me in a direction, but I had no idea what the Spanish Prime Minister looked like.  But my fallback was Michael Fassbender - who is a great F1 fan and whom I’d already met - and I thought I saw him, so I called out “Michael”, but it turned out the guy I thought was him was someone else.  But by the most fantastic bit of luck, Michael Fassbender was standing in front of this guy and turned around!  Some celebrities like that are properly knowledgeable about F1 and are big fans of it.  Others are just there to promote something ....


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> Interesting bit from this Deadline article:
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/fox-film-disney-paul-feig-universal-fox-layoffs-1202579443/
> 
> I'd really like if he finds a way to wrap up his trilogy.



I agree.  I hate the idea of leaving the series hanging like that.


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> I still haven’t given up on this.
> My opinion is, I don’t see any acting happening this year. I think he’ll be racing at least once a month until November.


If (big if) there's a final film,this year we can just wait to see if its development is confirmed (in the best case scenario). But I really hope that at least we hear about a new project in the next months.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> If (big if) there's a final film,this year we can just wait to see if its development is confirmed (in the best case scenario). But I really hope that at least we hear about a new project in the next months.


As much as I’d love to hear of something, acting wise, I can’t see it happening this year. He’s doing the Porsche cup, which means he’s committed until Nov. I’m sure there’s something contractual when filming that wouldn’t allow that. He’s also doing Champcar in April and the rally in Killarney in May. I feel there’s a chance he’ll do Nelson Ledges (champcar) in Sept too.  But I could, of course, be completely wrong


----------



## Just Askin

*At Circuit Paul Ricard, November 2018, with the guy he shared a car with, Kevin Wood.*


Src: https://christophorus.porsche.com/e...ing-experience-circuit-paul-ricard-17098.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael at Velana airport departing from the Maldives a few hours ago


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

I think it's time to stage an intervention to take the blue trucker hat away from him. It should be done for the greater good.


----------



## baewatch

LibbyRuth said:


> I think it's time to stage an intervention to take the blue trucker hat away from him. It should be done for the greater good.


lol  ah well


----------



## Just Askin

&  release date for Dark Phoenix is marked as June 5th. What’s the chances of James McAvoy and Michael doing a London Premiere


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> &  release date for Dark Phoenix is marked as June 5th. What’s the chances of James McAvoy and Michael doing a London Premiere


That should have read  “French and UK release date......”


----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> &  release date for Dark Phoenix is marked as June 5th. What’s the chances of James McAvoy and Michael doing a London Premiere



More likely than the two of them being at the LA premiere on June 4 I’d say.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## baewatch

Check this picture out! taken in Killarney


----------



## baewatch

Michael in Killarney this evening


----------



## eserei27

Michael is very cute in the Killarney pictures. I guess I kind of like this guy...


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Today in Killarney



Src: HotSeatMotorsportMedia


----------



## eserei27

That smile


----------



## Just Askin

Src: HotSeatMotorsportMedia


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> That smile
> View attachment 4389349
> 
> View attachment 4389350
> 
> View attachment 4389351


I like the last pic!  He definitely looks tanned.. and in need of a new cut..  I liked the longer hair in the NY pics before Christmas,but this is an odd lenght that seems difficult to handle,considering his curly hair.
This bit from Killarney Today is nice:


> The weekend visit home to Killarney had an added bonus as Michael was able to spend Mother’s day with his mum, Adele, and dad Josef in Fossa.



About WonderCon:
https://deadline.com/2019/03/x-men-dark-phoenix-fox-marvel-wonder-con-1202585214/


> The 10-minute sequence from the first act of _Dark Phoenix_ wasn’t bad — it was, in fact, the opposite of bad. Which is to say it was good. Very good. Like _X-Men: Days of Future Past_ kind of good.
> 
> The crowd cheered enthusiastically for action-packed scenes, which were brisk, evocative, and intense. There was humor and conflict. Team unity and character traits were revealed through action, team division and inner conflict were communicated with subtlety.


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> I like the last pic!  He definitely looks tanned.. and in need of a new cut..  I liked the longer hair in the NY pics before Christmas,but this is an odd lenght that seems difficult to handle,considering his curly hair.
> This bit from Killarney Today is nice:
> 
> 
> About WonderCon:
> https://deadline.com/2019/03/x-men-dark-phoenix-fox-marvel-wonder-con-1202585214/



I loved the footage screened at WonderCon. Michael wasn’t in the first 10 minute clip, but he was heavily featured in the second 7 minute clip. I thought it was great.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael in a Kerry restaurant last night


----------



## Just Askin

Src: Irish Times


----------



## LibbyRuth

He is really starting to look like Pat Cash.


----------



## baewatch

he has a local Kerry man vibe going instead of looking like a international A lister ..lol


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> he has a local Kerry man vibe going instead of looking like a international A lister ..lol


Good. Cos he is a local Kerry man first and foremost.


----------



## pearlyqueen

According to an Irish newspaper Michael is in Tipperary with Alicia where she is to film The Green Knight with Dev Patel and Barry Keoghan

https://www.tipperarylive.ie/news/c...-filming-of-blockbuster-the-green-knight.html


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> I loved the footage screened at WonderCon. Michael wasn’t in the first 10 minute clip, but he was heavily featured in the second 7 minute clip. I thought it was great.


I've also read the description of the other clip,and we've already seen something in the trailer. Glad to hear you liked it. 



pearlyqueen said:


> According to an Irish newspaper Michael is in Tipperary with Alicia where she is to film The Green Knight with Dev Patel and Barry Keoghan
> 
> https://www.tipperarylive.ie/news/c...-filming-of-blockbuster-the-green-knight.html


This is a surprise! But I think they're there for something related to pre-production,given the lack of more detailed info about the project.


----------



## eserei27

redacted


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> I've also read the description of the other clip,and we've already seen something in the trailer. Glad to hear you liked it.
> 
> 
> This is a surprise! But I think they're there for something related to pre-production,given the lack of more detailed info about the project.


Dev Patel was filming yesterday. Filming due for next few days. Think they are there until Thursday. I’m sure we’ll get pics


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> Dev Patel was filming yesterday. Filming due for next few days. Think they are there until Thursday. I’m sure we’ll get pics


I see it was announced in November,and I didn't check imdb. Lowery is an interesting  director. 

A bit late  but this is a nice tweet: 


I thought this photo shoot was more recent:


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

From the Disney presentation at CinemaCon:

 
 

About Alien:

Obviously it's possible they're just thinking about a new series of films.


----------



## Morgane

Old pic with a fan:


----------



## Just Askin

.


----------



## Just Askin

Just Askin said:


> &  release date for Dark Phoenix is marked as June 5th. What’s the chances of James McAvoy and Michael doing a London Premiere


I’d love to see Jennifer Lawrence here too (all just speculation on my part of course )


----------



## Just Askin

*Anyone in the Daytona vicinity next Saturday 13th April*

**
Also, if I’ve guessed correctly, we’ll see Michael race at the end of the month too.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia were in Dublin on his birthday:

https://www.independent.ie/style/ce...date-in-dublin-for-his-birthday-38004462.html


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia were in Dublin on his birthday:
> 
> https://www.independent.ie/style/ce...date-in-dublin-for-his-birthday-38004462.html


What a lovely way to spend a birthday. Drumcondra’s my Mum’s area, many a happy holiday spent there .


----------



## eserei27

From @eminem_cow_farmer on Instagram


----------



## eserei27

Where is everyone? 







More pics from ChampCar Endurance in Daytona.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

Src: Todd Bolin


----------



## Just Askin

Src:  https://michelemeyers.photography/


----------



## JaneWT

Lovely happy pics from the racing - thanks to all who posted.  That split box seems to be causing some mirth!


----------



## eserei27

New image of Michael in Dark Phoenix


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Lovely happy pics from the racing - thanks to all who posted.  That split box seems to be causing some mirth!


There are so many x rated comments in return to the split box thing  but I’m not gonna go there


----------



## eserei27

Good news for DMC! 
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...igns-first-look-new-republic-pictures-1202343


----------



## Morgane

^Yes! It would be great if Michael is in their first project.

Thanks for the pics.


Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4403934
> View attachment 4403935
> View attachment 4403936
> View attachment 4403938


When you have to photoshop the helmet on his cap..  I must say that one of the reasons why I'm looking forward to the DP promotion is seeing him without any cap.. and possibly with a new hair cut.


@Just Askin Do you know when this photo  was taken?


----------



## eserei27

Michael and Alicia at Rosa Madre in Dublin. They’re featured in their Instagram story as well.


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 4405701
> 
> Michael and Alicia at Rosa Madre in Dublin. They’re featured in their Instagram story as well.



They’ve been spotted a couple of times in Dublin restaurants over the past few weeks but this is the first pic!


----------



## Just Askin

Src: Rosa Madge Restaurant, Dublin


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> ^Yes! It would be great if Michael is in their first project.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> When you have to photoshop the helmet on his cap..  I must say that one of the reasons why I'm looking forward to the DP promotion is seeing him without any cap.. and possibly with a new hair cut.
> 
> 
> @Just Askin Do you know when this photo  was taken?



It was 2008


----------



## pearlyqueen

In Dublin today






From Just Jared


----------



## LibbyRuth

Dublin really is the new Hollywood with all the paparazzi suddenly popping up.


----------



## Morgane

Joel Edgerton and his girlfriend were also photographed today:
https://independent.ie/style/celebr...-vikander-over-dinner-in-dublin-38024898.html
Who knows.. maybe Dublin is the new Hollywood  indeed..
Jokes aside,I don't really see why he should stage these few pics that look quite pointless. Also,I'm pretty sure he was photographed in Dublin with his parents five or six years ago,and those pics didn't look staged either.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> In Dublin today
> 
> View attachment 4406515
> 
> View attachment 4406516
> 
> 
> From Just Jared


I love that they are spending so much time in Ireland.


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> Joel Edgerton and his girlfriend were also photographed today:
> https://independent.ie/style/celebr...-vikander-over-dinner-in-dublin-38024898.html
> Who knows.. maybe Dublin is the new Hollywood  indeed..
> Jokes aside,I don't really see why he should stage these few pics that look quite pointless. Also,I'm pretty sure he was photographed in Dublin with his parents five or six years ago,and those pics didn't look staged either.


Dublin...Hollywood...erm..no thanks .
I didn’t realise that was Joel Edgerton’s gf


----------



## baewatch

LibbyRuth said:


> Dublin really is the new Hollywood with all the paparazzi suddenly popping up.


I'd say his publicity staff set up the pap pics cuz I never see paps in Dublin unless a fancy event is on


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> I'd say his publicity staff set up the pap pics cuz I never see paps in Dublin unless a fancy event is on


I reckon you’re insulting the Dublin photographers. If 2 shots is all they could get on a planned shoot...they need to rethink their career!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> I reckon you’re insulting the Dublin photographers. If 2 shots is all they could get on a planned shoot...they need to rethink their career!



I live in London and never see paps.

There are paps in Dublin:






https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and...shots-of-a-controversial-profession-1.1961942

https://www.vipireland.com/

Why on earth would he arrange pap shots?


----------



## Just Askin

I’ve just had a float around some old haunts. Something’s never change . People getting all anxious cos Michael’s....wait for it.....with his wife . It’s hillarious


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> There are paps in Dublin:
> 
> View attachment 4406653
> 
> View attachment 4406654
> 
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and...shots-of-a-controversial-profession-1.1961942
> 
> https://www.vipireland.com/
> 
> Why on earth would he arrange pap shots?


Wait...is someone actually suggesting that?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

We see this man and his wife every once in a while, and as usual we are greeted with the same bizarre comments. Just let them be geez.


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> We see this man and his wife every once in a while, and as usual we are greeted with the same bizarre comments. Just let them be geez.


Honestly, I seriously wonder what sort of relationships people are used to witnessing in their lives. They are together, they are in the wrong. They are apart, they are in the wrong. One of them is working on a role, they are wrong. They are on holiday, they are wrong. Even out having dinner, they are wrong. There’s only one outcome that will suit some fans and that ain’t happening anytime soon.
*I love this couple *


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

They are not fans. If you’re a fan you want him or her to be happy. You respect their choice in life, as is their right, even if you don’t agree/approve. That should be the rational way of thinking, but if you found yourself confounded by negative thoughts, I say just let him go. Just let it go.

These two have been together for over four years now, and they seem very devoted to each other. Long may that continue! ❤️


----------



## Morgane

I don't think photographers go around stalking celebrities or waiting outside hotels and restaurants as it may happen in London,NY,LA,but it's very likely that  local photographers are tipped off by people who work in certain hotels,restaurants,shops. It's also what the article quoted by pearlyqueen says.
Those photos of Michael and Joel  Edgerton are not really valuable in terms of "gossip",but they can be still sold to some agencies.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> Honestly, I seriously wonder what sort of relationships people are used to witnessing in their lives. They are together, they are in the wrong. They are apart, they are in the wrong. One of them is working on a role, they are wrong. They are on holiday, they are wrong. Even out having dinner, they are wrong. There’s only one outcome that will suit some fans and that ain’t happening anytime soon.
> *I love this couple *


I truly don’t care about them as a couple any more than I do gossip about any other celebrity couple. I just hate the damn trucker hat. I’d go opening weekend to every movie Alicia releases in the next five years if she could get him to burn the hat and never replace it.


----------



## baewatch

LOL at rude people here judging neutral comments negatively 
Seriously :/


----------



## baewatch

Just Askin said:


> I reckon you’re insulting the Dublin photographers. If 2 shots is all they could get on a planned shoot...they need to rethink their career!


insulting? ....you've always had negative reactions to my neutral posts get over yourself.


----------



## baewatch

Bye Guys

LibbyRuth ...their not worth your time either


----------



## baewatch

Your not getting any pictures from Killarney next month that I wanted to share here.. you few negative ones here are ruining it for the decent people on this forum ..Byeeee


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> insulting? ....you've always had negative reactions to my neutral posts get over yourself.


Well that was a bit of a personal dig from you but whatever. Sorry if you don’t get my banter. Yes i do happen to disagree with a lot you say but as I’m sure you have noticed some people on here, you included, disagree or give a negative reaction to many of my posts.I understand how that works.


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> Your not getting any pictures from Killarney next month that I wanted to share here.. you few negative ones here are ruining it for the decent people on this forum ..Byeeee


I appreciate the pics you shared before but that’s your prerogative. Can you imagine every time you take the trouble to share a pic on here, that  people who contribute nothing but snark suddenly pop up and have a dig, always criticising something. So who would you say is trying to ruin things?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> They are not fans. If you’re a fan you want him or her to be happy. You respect their choice in life, as is their right, even if you don’t agree/approve. That should be the rational way of thinking, but if you found yourself confounded by negative thoughts, I say just let him go. Just let it go.
> 
> These two have been together for over four years now, and they seem very devoted to each other. Long may that continue! ❤️



There are many ways to be a fan of someone or something. I personally don't subscribe to the idea that to be a fan you must offer blind loyalty.  I respect sports fans who are strong enough critical thinkers to recognize that sometimes their team loses because they made a bad choice, or because a player is not as strong as he once was rather than always blaming outside forces. I respect a film fan who can go see a favorite actor or favorite director in a weaker performance and admit it wasn't great. To me, blind loyalty is boring loyalty.  How does a performer know their work is truly great if fans will blindly cheer everything they do?


----------



## baewatch

also how did you


Just Askin said:


> I appreciate the pics you shared before but that’s your prerogative. Can you imagine every time you take the trouble to share a pic on here, that  people who contribute nothing but snark suddenly pop up and have a dig, always criticising something. So who would you say is trying to ruin things?



Why turn what I said about paparazzi not being around Dublin much into a negative? I wasn't even speaking negatively. And in past times When I said they aren't around Dublin much I wasn't speaking negatively either......Do you assume I am saying something in a round about way? Because I am not....I'm not here too shoot negative comments.I did two or three time in like 2016....so are you judging me since then?


----------



## Just Askin

baewatch said:


> also how did you
> 
> 
> Why turn what I said about paparazzi not being around Dublin much into a negative? I wasn't even speaking negatively. And in past times When I said they aren't around Dublin much I wasn't speaking negatively either......Do you assume I am saying something in a round about way? Because I am not....I'm not here too shoot negative comments.I did two or three time in like 2016....so are you judging me since then?


I was saying I disagree with it being a pre arranged pap stroll. Cos seriously, why would he do that at home. I know he’ll do it to draw attention to something he’s promoting, such as the rally, but why would he need/want to do that walking down the road. He’s in Dublin cos Alicia is filming around Bray at the minute, probably  agreed to do the rally cos he’d be home anyway until his wife is finished filming. This is the longest he’s made Ireland his base in a while so paps will be on the look out as they are for any celebrity, it’s what they are paid to do. But as I said, if Michael arranged a “pap stroll” then that photographer best give up  cos the pics were pure shi*e for a proper shoot.
 (We sorted out our disagreement in 2016 and I’m not one to harp back on things resolved).


----------



## Just Askin

So let’s go again. 
Look at these few pics someone took of Michael on U Merrion Street in Dublin. I love that Jacket and the cardy. He’s just finished in Daytona and will probably be racing next week. I’m glad he’s getting back to Ireland in between. Alicia’s filming moves To Tipperary soon, I think. I wonder where they’ll stay while that’s happening? The rally is the weekend after. Let’s hope for some pics from the next 2 races.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> I was saying I disagree with it being a pre arranged pap stroll. Cos seriously, why would he do that at home. I know he’ll do it to draw attention to something he’s promoting, such as the rally, but why would he need/want to do that walking down the road. He’s in Dublin cos Alicia is filming around Bray at the minute, probably  agreed to do the rally cos he’d be home anyway until his wife is finished filming. This is the longest he’s made Ireland his base in a while so paps will be on the look out as they are for any celebrity, it’s what they are paid to do. But as I said, if Michael arranged a “pap stroll” then that photographer best give up  cos the pics were pure ****e for a proper shoot.
> (We sorted out our disagreement in 2016 and I’m not one to harp back on things resolved).



Arranged pap strolls are not only done to promote a project or a celebrity's persona. They are also often times done to promote a product. Designers pay celebrities to wear their clothes in paparazzi shots (I've always  thought that those amazing shots taken of Michael walking through Heathrow in the Burberry overcoat were paid for by Burberry). Restaurants, hotels or retailers will pay for shots of a celebrity going in or out of their establishment. And tourism boards will pay for shots of a celebrity walking through their city to promote tourism. Since Lifestyles of the RIch and Famous, having a celebrity use a product has been a great way to promote that product. As people get more and more cynical about advertising, advertisers get more and more creative in finding covert ways to market. So it's entirely possible that Michael was paid to walk down the street and be photographed by the designer of his coat, shoes, the Dublin tourism board, or that lovely surf shop in France whose hat he can't pry off his head.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

I was gifted with a copy of Tommy Byrne’s book . For those that don’t know, Tommy is the guy Michael does Champcar racing with. Anyway it’s a brilliant down to earth and funny read. It’s easy to see why these 2 get along and why Michael will travel the distance to be part of Tommy’s team. Give it a read if you get the chance.


----------



## Lucky in Life

LibbyRuth said:


> There are many ways to be a fan of someone or something. I personally don't subscribe to the idea that to be a fan you must offer blind loyalty.  I respect sports fans who are strong enough critical thinkers to recognize that sometimes their team loses because they made a bad choice, or because a player is not as strong as he once was rather than always blaming outside forces. I respect a film fan who can go see a favorite actor or favorite director in a weaker performance and admit it wasn't great. To me, blind loyalty is boring loyalty.  How does a performer know their work is truly great if fans will blindly cheer everything they do?



Yes, but that’s critiquing their work, not their personal lives or their marriage. If you can’t see the difference between a fan being able to say “I wasn’t too keen on that film” or “the team were atrocious and deserved to lose” (hey I’m an England fan, I’ve had to say this a lot) and digs or swipes every time he’s reported to be with his wife, well what can I say? 

No one is asking for “blind loyalty”, simply respect for Michael’s decision to be happy and spend time with his wife without constant the constant, boring and repetitive digs. 

And how does making digs in reference to his personal life help Michael grow as an actor in any way? Your argument only holds weight if the only criticism aimed his way is in relation to his acting ability and his films.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Lucky in Life said:


> Yes, but that’s critiquing their work, not their personal lives or their marriage. If you can’t see the difference between a fan being able to say “I wasn’t too keen on that film” or “the team were atrocious and deserved to lose” (hey I’m an England fan, I’ve had to say this a lot) and digs or swipes every time he’s reported to be with his wife, well what can I say?
> 
> No one is asking for “blind loyalty”, simply respect for Michael’s decision to be happy and spend time with his wife without constant the constant, boring and repetitive digs.
> 
> And how does making digs in reference to his personal life help Michael grow as an actor in any way? Your argument only holds weight if the only criticism aimed his way is in relation to his acting ability and his films.



Where are the comments disparaging his marriage that provoked the response?  From what I've read on the thread, pictures were posted of Michael walking down the street, and a couple of comments were made suggesting it could have been an arranged paparazzi shot. What does that have to do with his personal life?  In all honesty, how is that disparaging him in any way? I think there is a whole lot of objection here to things that were not said!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> Yes, but that’s critiquing their work, not their personal lives or their marriage. If you can’t see the difference between a fan being able to say “I wasn’t too keen on that film” or “the team were atrocious and deserved to lose” (hey I’m an England fan, I’ve had to say this a lot) and digs or swipes every time he’s reported to be with his wife, well what can I say?
> 
> No one is asking for “blind loyalty”, simply respect for Michael’s decision to be happy and spend time with his wife without constant the constant, boring and repetitive digs.
> 
> And how does making digs in reference to his personal life help Michael grow as an actor in any way? Your argument only holds weight if the only criticism aimed his way is in relation to his acting ability and his films.



Exactly this.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> So let’s go again.
> Look at these few pics someone took of Michael on U Merrion Street in Dublin. I love that Jacket and the cardy. He’s just finished in Daytona and will probably be racing next week. I’m glad he’s getting back to Ireland in between. Alicia’s filming moves To Tipperary soon, I think. I wonder where they’ll stay while that’s happening? The rally is the weekend after. Let’s hope for some pics from the next 2 races.
> View attachment 4407356
> View attachment 4407357
> View attachment 4407358
> View attachment 4407359



Where is the next rally? 

I think the Tipperary filming is done, from what I’ve read production has moved to Bray,  which explains why Alicia (and Michael) are based in Dublin atm.


----------



## eserei27

An article about the new Child’s Play movie, hit with a quick update on Kung Fury at the end. Here is the pertinent part: 

“And finally, I asked about the progress on the feature-length version of Kung Fury, the gloriously ludicrous, ‘80s-inspired action short film from a few years ago. Grahame-Smith and Katzenberg are producing the feature version, which is set to co-star Michael Fassbender and might even include Arnold Schwarzenegger, and Grahame-Smith says that one should be coming soon:

“We’re hopefully close to starting that movie. We’re just locking in some actor dates, but for us, that’s the next real production that we’re jumping into. That’s a big priority. Again, we’re trying to assemble a surprisingly great cast. You, knowing that short, will know that movie will be…I won’t even know how to pitch it or describe it. David [Sandberg], our director, is really trying to [step it up]. He plays Kung Fury, he’s one of the writers of this feature, he’s obviously the director of the feature. He’s trying to take what he did in half an hour and explode it into true insanity. I think he’s going to do it. That hopefully will start in the next couple of months.”

https://www.slashfilm.com/childs-play-remake-scene/


----------



## Morgane

^ I'm not really against it because it's a role he can have fun with.  But after his long break,I hope he does something else too (before or after).

Random question : does anyone know where this gif comes from?


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> ^ I'm not really against it because it's a role he can have fun with.  But after his long break,I hope he does something else too (before or after).
> 
> Random question : does anyone know where this gif comes from?



One of my favourites


----------



## Morgane

^Thanks!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia leaving the Merrion Hotel in Dublin this afternoon. Alicia was earlier seen walking with crutches....


----------



## pearlyqueen

Pics from earlier on Saturday, Alicia on crutches; looks like they were maybe returning from the hospital


----------



## pearlyqueen

More pics from Just Jared 








http://www.justjared.com/2019/04/20...icia-vikander-head-out-for-the-day-in-dublin/


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> More pics from Just Jared
> 
> View attachment 4409739
> 
> View attachment 4409740
> 
> View attachment 4409741
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2019/04/20...icia-vikander-head-out-for-the-day-in-dublin/


 I love that he’s driving a German car with a Dublin plate


----------



## JaneWT

Is Michael doing press for Dark Phoenix tomorrow?


----------



## eserei27

JaneWT said:


> Is Michael doing press for Dark Phoenix tomorrow?



It would appear so.


----------



## JaneWT

Thanks!  Fingers crossed there are decent interviews.


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> It would appear so.
> View attachment 4413410


In London? 
Anxiously waiting to see new photos without the cap..


----------



## eserei27

Morgane said:


> In London?
> Anxiously waiting to see new photos without the cap..



Not sure. Simon Kinberg posted a photo of Jessica, James, and Sophie having a movie night (looked like a screening) about 7 hours ago in Paris.


----------



## eserei27

In Paris, doing press for Dark Phoenix.


----------



## eserei27

Look at these beautiful people!


----------



## LibbyRuth

No hat in sight!!!!!  I always like earth tone Mike!


----------



## blueblues




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

Remember when Sophie told the story of a male costar who would not stay on set to read lines during her closeups and a large portion of the twitterverse thought it was Michael?  In the story she talked about how Jessica had been pivotal for her in encouraging her to stand up for herself?  The body language between each woman and Michael in that video certainly does not look like two women irritated at him for diva behavior on set.  It seems like pretty good confirmation to me that those who suggested it was likely a movie Sophie had filmed in the past before Dark Phoenix were correct!


----------



## Lucyloo22

Wow love all the photos! They all look great, so nice to see Michael again.

Saw the trailer for dark Phoenix yesterday before endgame and I am excited!!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics /videos.  It's nice  to seem him doing promotion again.
And it's nice that he left the hat at home.. but that haircut  is becoming my pet peeve.. In this pic in particular it's clear he's keeping his hair longer:






But I don't understand why he's keeping the hair on the front with that lenght. He looked much better in the pics taken  before Christmas.
IMO he should just  keep it shorter in this way:


----------



## Morgane

LibbyRuth said:


> Remember when Sophie told the story of a male costar who would not stay on set to read lines during her closeups and a large portion of the twitterverse thought it was Michael?  In the story she talked about how Jessica had been pivotal for her in encouraging her to stand up for herself?  The body language between each woman and Michael in that video certainly does not look like two women irritated at him for diva behavior on set.  It seems like pretty good confirmation to me that those who suggested it was likely a movie Sophie had filmed in the past before Dark Phoenix were correct!


I thought she was talking about DP but she was referring to someone else. Anyway,it's possible it was about another film. I also recall that Sophie said some very nice things about him during another panel. And the body language among them seems definitely very friendly.

Other pics:

























Src: @beatfassbender






Apparently there's a new international trailer with scenes from the other X-Men films,but I can't find it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

If the earlier tweet is true and they really do start filming Kung Fury very soon then the hair starts to make sense. Heck even the hat could start to make sense if it’s meant to keep his hair straighter for a mullet. But if that movie continues to be something talked about but never filmed, then it’s clear he either lost his mirror or doesn’t care!


----------



## pearlyqueen




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## mollie12

Sophie Turner has a ridiculously happy figure.  

Nice to see MF do something film-related, even though I have no intention of seeing the new X-Men.


----------



## eserei27

New character poster


----------



## Lucky in Life

eserei27 said:


> New character poster
> View attachment 4416792



He has such a beautiful mouth!

I have to be honest, I’m so glad there’s a reason for that hair. I much prefer it shorter, though let’s be honest he’s still beautiful, even with the dodgy do.


----------



## eserei27




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael was in Killarney today visiting schools ahead of the rally.

From IG:










And there’s a short video via this link:


----------



## JaneWT

Oh what a lovely surprise!  Thanks Perly - the pics and video are great!


----------



## JaneWT

mollie12 said:


> Nice to see MF do something film-related, even though I have no intention of seeing the new X-Men.



Agree with the first part, but I’ll still watch X-Men for Michael - we don’t know when this drought will end, and I will watch him in anything.


----------



## Morgane

^I'm more interested in this last one,while I didn't care much about Apocalypse. But I'm really looking forward to the promotion and  some new interviews (and photos).
I would like to see a joint interview with McAvoy like their Details cover story,but I think that type of promotion  will be mostly focused on Sophie Turner. 




pearlyqueen said:


> Michael was in Killarney today visiting schools ahead of the rally.
> 
> From IG:
> 
> View attachment 4418675
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418678
> 
> 
> And there’s a short video via this link:



This is nice! 
Side note:  I really prefer this casual look to what he wore at the Paris photocall.


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> He has such a beautiful mouth!
> 
> I have to be honest, I’m so glad there’s a reason for that hair. I much prefer it shorter, though let’s be honest he’s still beautiful, even with the dodgy do.


 I love his curls .


----------



## Just Askin

@Morgane


----------



## eserei27

FromGQ Mexico and Latin America


----------



## eserei27

Also this


----------



## Morgane

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4419734
> 
> @Morgane


Thanks! Love the smile there.


Morgane said:


> ^I'm more interested in this last one,while I didn't care much about Apocalypse. But I'm really looking forward to the promotion and  some new interviews (and photos).
> *I would like to see a joint interview with McAvoy like their Details cover story,*but I think that type of promotion  will be mostly focused on Sophie Turner.


That was quick! (Thanks eserei) I don't think they have been interviewed together,but these new photos are pretty good,very similar to his other John Russo ones.
He looks great (I even like the hair!).


----------



## Lucyloo22

Okay, seriously... so handsome. Love the ring


----------



## Lucky in Life

eserei27 said:


> View attachment 4420983
> View attachment 4420984
> View attachment 4420985
> View attachment 4420986
> View attachment 4420987
> View attachment 4420988
> 
> FromGQ Mexico and Latin America



That first picture! Good lord, made me feel a little unnecessary; that check shirt and jeans combo. 

The man is beautiful.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

That GQ photo shoot is the hair stylist we've all been waiting for.


----------



## eserei27

From @melmaclaine on twitter


----------



## Just Askin

Michael in Killarney, this evening with his wife, his Mum and his Mother-in-law


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> Michael in Killarney, this evening with his wife, his Mum and his Mother-in-law







Such a happy family!


----------



## LibbyRuth

But where is Josef?


----------



## pearlyqueen

From FB - Michael this evening -  in the background Alicia, her mum and Michael’s dad.


----------



## readingnook

Awwww, thanks JA and PQ!  I'm so happy to see him enjoying it.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Love me some Josef!!!!


----------



## Just Askin

*This...*

*

*


----------



## pearlyqueen

This is gorgeous [emoji177]


----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics (we're getting spooled! ). He looks so happy to be there with his family. 



pearlyqueen said:


> This is gorgeous [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4421908




I don't think these were posted:


----------



## Morgane

Source: Dylan Clifford fb


----------



## Lucyloo22

Wow, we've been blessed  one beautiful family!!


----------



## pearlyqueen

I hope we get more gorgeous pics today. 

I found a few more from yesterday on FB


----------



## pearlyqueen

From Killarney Today:








https://www.killarneytoday.com/hollywood-dream-couple-ease-fair-field/

Killarney loves Alicia! [emoji3]


----------



## Morgane

Some new pics:


----------



## Morgane

Stealing from Just Askin





 Driving a rally car is very difficult (and dangerous,even with all the increased safety regulations),but I can totally see him starting to compete in some events.


----------



## Lucky in Life

He looks SO happy! Like, he’s genuinely loving life. 

Thank you to everyone for sharing, much appreciated.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael enjoying another of his passions tonight. 
He was at Anfield and saw his team Liverpool beat Barcelona 4-0 in the Champions League Semi-final.






A very happy man!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

A Graham Norton appearance:
https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/reali...ie-turner-x-men-dark-phoenix-game-of-thrones/


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> A Graham Norton appearance:
> https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/reali...ie-turner-x-men-dark-phoenix-game-of-thrones/


That's a great combo for Graham Norton!  Michael and James are always great on there together.  Add to that Jessica has great chemistry with James, and proved the last time they were both on that she can gode Michael into doing memorable things on that show!


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> A Graham Norton appearance:
> https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/reali...ie-turner-x-men-dark-phoenix-game-of-thrones/



YES!!!


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael enjoying another of his passions tonight.
> He was at Anfield and saw his team Liverpool beat Barcelona 4-0 in the Champions League Semi-final.
> 
> View attachment 4426173
> View attachment 4426174
> View attachment 4426175
> 
> 
> A very happy man!


I knew it was his favorite team! I see that now they want to bring him him at the final. 



Just Askin said:


>





Hackensack said:


> A Graham Norton appearance:
> https://www.digitalspy.com/tv/reali...ie-turner-x-men-dark-phoenix-game-of-thrones/


Yes! He did very little promotion for Apocalypse ,so I'm happy to see him more involved this time.


----------



## Morgane




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael visiting Killarney Community College the other day:


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael post match at the Hotel Tia in Liverpool, pulling pints and celebrating Liverpool’s win:


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin

*He nearly got away with no pics this weekend*


----------



## JaneWT

We’ve been blessed with some fantastic photos these past few weeks.  And Michael seems so happy - truly glowing from inside - it’s great to see!


----------



## Just Askin

*I woke last Sunday to find this in my DM’s . Best alarm ever. *
* Tommy Byrne*

**


----------



## eserei27

From Vanity Fair Italy


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


>




Lovely! Alicia must have flown from NY overnight on Friday and gone straight from the airport as she’s wearing the same clothes.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia at the See Hotel in Ketsch, Germany today. Looks like they may be spending time with his family.


----------



## Morgane

pearlyqueen said:


> Lovely! Alicia must have flown from NY overnight on Friday and gone straight from the airport as she’s wearing the same clothes.


Yes,lovely.And it looks like she went straight from the airport. I also like to see how his parents are always there for him. @Just Askin Do you know where he's going to race next time? It looks like every country has a cup?



Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4429751


I like this one








Just Askin said:


> *He nearly got away with no pics this weekend*



This goofy pic! It remind me of this one:


----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> From Vanity Fair Italy
> View attachment 4430624
> View attachment 4430625


I was waiting for some photos together.  I think we'll see other photos from this series published for other publications. 

Other pics from  the rally:


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

I like these ones too:


----------



## Morgane

New poster:








This "tribute trailer" is my favorite one,and it's also the most effective,in my opinion:


----------



## Hackensack

Kung Fury 2 starts production at the end of July.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...-major-investor-sets-production-start-1211233


----------



## Hackensack

The Wild Bunch remake.  The original was great.  Michael likes Mel Gibson's Apocalypto but---hmmm.

https://deadline.com/2019/05/mel-gi...klage-warner-bros-remake-1202617278/#comments


----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> The Wild Bunch remake.  The original was great.  Michael likes Mel Gibson's Apocalypto but---hmmm.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/05/mel-gi...klage-warner-bros-remake-1202617278/#comments



I’m confused. Is Michael Fassbender thinking about taking an acting job? Or is “The Wild Bunch” the name of a racetrack?


----------



## Hackensack




----------



## eserei27

Hackensack said:


> The Wild Bunch remake.  The original was great.  Michael likes Mel Gibson's Apocalypto but---hmmm.
> 
> https://deadline.com/2019/05/mel-gi...klage-warner-bros-remake-1202617278/#comments



But on a more serious note... 

I’m happy to see Michael considering roles again, but I’m a little concerned about him getting involved with a Mel Gibson project. Given the reputation Mel Gibson has, and the allegation Michael has in his history, people will definitely talk and there will be no shortage of articles analyzing Michael’s involvement.


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> But on a more serious note...
> 
> I’m happy to see Michael considering roles again, but I’m a little concerned about him getting involved with a Mel Gibson project. Given the reputation Mel Gibson has, and the allegation Michael has in his history, people will definitely talk and there will be no shortage of articles analyzing Michael’s involvement.


That's exactly where my mind went as well.  But since this continues to follow him anyway through the long passage of years, maybe Michael he has decided he will do a project that he wants to do, regardless of what people will say.


----------



## mollie12

eserei27 said:


> But on a more serious note...
> 
> I’m happy to see Michael considering roles again, but I’m a little concerned about him getting involved with a Mel Gibson project. Given the reputation Mel Gibson has, and the allegation Michael has in his history, people will definitely talk and there will be no shortage of articles analyzing Michael’s involvement.



More than anything else, this story reflects how bad his position in the industry is.  He shouldn't even be contemplating this.


----------



## eserei27

mollie12 said:


> More than anything else, this story reflects how bad his position in the industry is.  He shouldn't even be contemplating this.



To be fair, the other actors mentioned are well respected actors. Jamie Foxx is an Oscar winner, Peter Dinklage has won several Emmys, and Mel Gibson himself is an Oscar winning director. 

But I get what you’re saying.


----------



## Hackensack

On the other hand: It's a big budget picture by the only other big studio except Disney.  It's hardly a symptom of career death, but it may be a sign that studios aren't going to be ruled by twitter mobs.
Still, there are going to be some harsh things said.  We should brace ourselves.  
On another note, I read elsewhere that it's a "contemporary" take on The Wild Bunch, not a remake.


----------



## Morgane

mollie12 said:


> More than anything else, this story reflects how bad his position in the industry is.  *He shouldn't even be contemplating this*.


We can argue that Gibson's image has been fully rehabilitated_ by the industry _(with_ e_mphasis put on  "the industry") since Hacksaw Ridge.
But for a lot of reasons I agree that he shouldn't consider a project with him in the first place.
About his current position,as far as big/mid-budget studio movies are concerned,I don't disagree either. But I've never seen him as a first choice,whenever they wanted a  "box draw" (whatever that means in the current film industry scenario),not even 5/6 years ago. My point that,if he really wanted,he would find plenty of interesting opportunites in a more independent landscape still remains.
Having said that,I'm also seeing this from another perspective.
We know that he loves the genre and,I don't know if he has ever mentioned it among his  favorite films,but The Wild Bunch is a western masterpiece and is regarded as an all-time masterpiece.
I can see him being genuinely interested in a contemporized remake,independently of what he's being offered. It's also  totally in his wheelhouse as an actor.
Now,putting aside Gibson's baggage,I actually  think he can do something interesting with an updated remake.



Hackensack said:


> On the other hand: It's a big budget picture by the only other big studio except Disney.  It's hardly a symptom of career death, but it may be a sign that studios aren't going to be ruled by twitter mobs.
> Still, there are going to be some harsh things said.  We should brace ourselves.
> On another note, *I read elsewhere that it's a "contemporary" take on The Wild Bunch, not a remake.*


Yes,it looks like it's not a "strict" remake:
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/10/mel-gibson-wild-bunch-remake-update-1202011285/#respond

ETA: Is this the first time he does something with Warner Bros?


----------



## Lucyloo22

Very happy to see Michael considering roles again, but I have to agree. Many people will not be happy. 

I really loved Slow West, so seeing him in another western would be interesting.


----------



## JaneWT

Well, this is bittersweet.

As a film that marks Michael’s return to acting, this is pretty much the sort of project I was thinking would be great for him to be involved in: ensemble piece with a top-notch cast, so that he’s not carrying the film himself; a proven talented director; a genre that interests him; and a solid story. But yes, the Gibson name is preventing me from whooping with joy.

This project doesn’t sit comfortably with me because I want Michael to be universally admired.  But that is my issue.  We know that Michael is a good, principled man who thinks for himself and won’t be swayed by the online mob, and therefore I also respect his choice.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Helena77777

-- I hope he pulls out of this


----------



## Hackensack

Helena77777 said:


> -- I hope he pulls out of this


Welcome, Helena77777.


----------



## LibbyRuth

While I completely understand the aversion to Mel Gibson and think it’s well founded, I disagree with the hopes that Michael would avoid the project because of Mel. While he’s shown himself to be a mean angry and flat out bad person, Mel Gibson as a director is very talented. He’s produced great work, and as poorly as he’s reviewed as a husband or boyfriend, people speak very well of working on his sets. 
Judging from the work that he’s done after his controversies, Hacksaw Ridge was a very well done film. In it, Gibson also managed to return Vince Vaughn to the kind of role he started his career doing, helping him get away from the fast talking funny guy. 
The potential cast for this movie is strong. I think it has the potential to display Michaels talents in a way a lot of people are not aware of. I think it could be a good thing. I don’t want to see Michael forge a friendship with Gibson or start going on double dates with him. But the project looks good and I think it would be a shame to run from it just because the director is a talented jackass.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> While I completely understand the aversion to Mel Gibson and think it’s well founded, I disagree with the hopes that Michael would avoid the project because of Mel. While he’s shown himself to be a mean angry and flat out bad person, Mel Gibson as a director is very talented. He’s produced great work, and as poorly as he’s reviewed as a husband or boyfriend, people speak very well of working on his sets.
> Judging from the work that he’s done after his controversies, Hacksaw Ridge was a very well done film. In it, Gibson also managed to return Vince Vaughn to the kind of role he started his career doing, helping him get away from the fast talking funny guy.
> The potential cast for this movie is strong. I think it has the potential to display Michaels talents in a way a lot of people are not aware of. I think it could be a good thing. I don’t want to see Michael forge a friendship with Gibson or start going on double dates with him. But the project looks good and I think it would be a shame to run from it just because the director is a talented jackass.


I would have to agree.  Michael has said that "Apocalypto" is one of the films he most admires (I can't find the quotation).  I don't think he'll run away from a chance to work with its director.


----------



## Helena77777

Hackensack said:


> Welcome, Helena77777.


Hello.


----------



## Morgane

Welcome Helena


LibbyRuth said:


> While I completely understand the aversion to Mel Gibson and think it’s well founded, I disagree with the hopes that Michael would avoid the project because of Mel. While he’s shown himself to be a mean angry and flat out bad person, Mel Gibson as a director is very talented. He’s produced great work, and as poorly as he’s reviewed as a husband or boyfriend, people speak very well of working on his sets.
> Judging from the work that he’s done after his controversies, Hacksaw Ridge was a very well done film. In it, Gibson also managed to return Vince Vaughn to the kind of role he started his career doing, helping him get away from the fast talking funny guy.
> The potential cast for this movie is strong. I think it has the potential to display Michaels talents in a way a lot of people are not aware of. I think it could be a good thing. I don’t want to see Michael forge a friendship with Gibson or start going on double dates with him. But the project looks good and I think it would be a shame to run from it just because the director is a talented jackass.


I agree that the project has some potential and Gibson is a talented action filmmaker,but I'd still prefer to see him in something else after KF. Let's see what happens.

Stealing from JA:


----------



## Morgane

I like the hair here with the wind giving a bit of movement


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think he looks a lot better on the late night show than for the daytime interviews.  I just don't like him in khaki pants.


----------



## Just Askin

I love the obvious respect these guys have for each other.


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> I love the obvious respect these guys have for each other.



I love the way McAvoy talks about Michael's determination to build the kind of life he wants, and how he has done it.  Michael quickly deflects back to DP, but that's really lovely.


----------



## Morgane

^ I'm happy they're doing their last interviews for XMen together.
I've said this other times,but I'd love to see them in another film. 
Stealing a bit from JA. 
This symbiotic relationship with his caps reminds me of when he was shooting Prometheus (and the beard if his Prometheus  promo tour).


----------



## Morgane

James' face


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Looking hot.  src weibo


----------



## Morgane

Src: @beatfassbender











Src: weibo _angel_


----------



## CaptWentworth

.


----------



## Morgane

Src: _angel_  weibo


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

Finally without the cap!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Some wonderful high quality pictures from the press event yesterday. src: http://michael-fassbender.net/photos/thumbnails.php?album=558


----------



## eserei27

Does anyone else use Tapatalk? Apparently it’s not working for me. I was wondering why no one was posting about all the new Michael pictures, but I just wasn’t seeing the posts


----------



## Morgane

^I don't use it,but apparently it's not working well.

Good job,Jessica


Filming the Late Late Show with Corden:






At Orbital Comics:


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Some wonderful high quality pictures from the press event yesterday. src: http://michael-fassbender.net/photos/thumbnails.php?album=558


Great pics!


----------



## Morgane

Src: _angel_ weibo


----------



## JaneWT

Loving all the content - thanks for the pics and clips, everyone.  Those dark jeans look soooo good on Michael.


----------



## JaneWT

Graham Norton was OK, wasn’t it!  The suit was just gorgeous and Michael seemed relaxed.  And of course, it’s always nice to see his bare backside again!

I’m not sure I understand the Twitter trending thing.  I’ve just had a quick scroll through and there was nothing like 10k tweets about Michael since yesterday.  ??


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Fantastic interview. I just love the respect he has for “his wife” and the other two women in his life. It’s wonderful to see they have found a balance in life. I’m so happy they found each other. 

LEAVE DARKNESS ON SCREEN
*Michael Fassbender on how his darkness comes to the surface as he opens up on strong women in his life and ‘formidable’ wife Alicia Vikander*
The leading man behind X-Men’s Magneto, the sex addict in Shame, tragic Shakespearean general Macbeth and a brutal US cotton farmer in 12 Years A Slave admits he does get 'depressed' at times


By Patricia Danaher, in London

26th May 2019, 10:33 am
FAMED for playing gritty roles, Michael Fassbender has told how sometimes his own darkness comes to the surface.
The leading man behind X-Men’s Magneto, the sex addict in Shame, tragic Shakespearean general Macbeth and a brutal US cotton farmer in 12 Years A Slave admits he does get “depressed” at times.
Michael, 42, said: “I feel I am in a very privileged position in life and I try to enjoy life to the fullest.
“Of course there were times when I would get depressed or like anybody, have slumps and sort of fall.

“It’s interesting that I’ve played a lot of dark characters, but for the most part I am a pretty light person.”

Currently starring in the latest X Men movie, Dark Phoenix, Michael is extremely grateful for all that the franchise has offered him and he doesn’t dwell too much on the darkness.

*LEAVE DARKNESS ON SCREEN*
He revealed: “I feel very satisfied. I wouldn’t have liked to have ended it on Apocalypse back in 2016.
“I feel it’s been very good to me. Four films is a good innings.
“I had a great time and met some fantastic friends, got to work with great people and got to explore this character in lots of different times in his life.
“As for the darkness? I would rather leave that to what’s on the screen.”
X-Men: Dark Phoenix tells the story of Jean Grey, played by Game of Thrones’ Sophie Turner, as she begins to develop incredible powers that corrupt and turn her.
The film also stars James McAvoy as Professor X, Jennifer Lawrence as Raven/Mystique, and Jessica Chastain as an alien character who wants Jean’s powers.
Now the X-Men will have to decide if the life of a team member is worth more than all the people living in the world.

*POWERFUL WOMEN*
Since marrying Swedish actress Alicia Vikander two years ago, Michael certainly seems more at ease.
The Kerryman admits his wife is ‘formidable’ but he hasn’t forgotten the two other leading ladies in his life — his mum Adele and sister Catherine.
‘My sister’s formidable. She’s a single mum and neuroscientist.’
He also credits them for much of his strength and success.
The star said: “It would start with my mother and my sister. My sister is a single mom, she’s got two boys and she works as a neuroscientist.
“She’s pretty formidable, pretty amazing. These two women hugely shaped who I am today. They are top of my list.
“And my wife of course, she’s also a very powerful woman.”

*EUROPE MOVE*
Oscar-nominated Michael and Alicia have swapped London for Lisbon because they were fed up of Brexit and he admits he couldn’t be happier about settling in the Portuguese capital.
He said: “I grew up in the countryside and then moved to London.
“As I got to my mid-30s, I really began to crave the rhythms of the countryside.
“The reason for the move to Lisbon was to still be in the city but easily get to the countryside all year round.
“Being by the ocean starting the morning getting in to it, is the perfect start to the day for me. Lisbon is my home now.
“I love the food and the people and I love being in Europe. I love doing road trips on the bike up to northern Spain.
“I get a lot of pleasure these days from physical activities such as surfing.”
Both he and Alicia are passionate about fitness and he jokes that she has given him a “bikini body”.
He added: “I think women in general have more stamina and a higher pain threshold, we know that because of their ability to give birth.
“Alicia is formidable. I can lift heavier weights but the ferociousness with which she attacks exercise is something else.
“She introduced me to the Sweat App a few years ago, which used to be called the Bikini Body App.
“I said I’ll give it a go. How hard could it be? Let me tell you it’s really hard. We do it together and she usually flies through it and does more reps than me. But hey, I have a bikini body now!”

*LANGUAGE WOES*
Alicia’s love for health and fitness may have brushed off on the actor, but he still has a way to go to get a good grasp of her native language.
The 42-year-old Kerryman — who is fluent in German — admitted on Friday night’s The Graham Norton Show that he knows just a few Swedish words and phrases.
He said: “My Swedish is really bad. I try but I’m terrible at remembering it, I thought at one point I should learn bits and pieces but I knew I wasn’t going to be able to learn a lot.
“They have really weird phrases . . . so I thought maybe I can just have conversations in these phrases. One of them is ‘now you s*** in a blue cabinet’.”
Learning new languages may not be his biggest passion, but Michael has always been a huge fan of rally driving and riding his motorbike. The petrol-head recently took part in the Rally of the Lakes in Killarney, where in 2016 he was bestowed with his hometown’s highest award, The Order of Inisfallen.
The root of his love for this goes all the way back to his grandfather.
He said: “I started watching Formula One in about 1988. My Irish grandfather always watched it and he introduced me.
“Senna was my first hero and then Schumacher came on the scene and then he really became my hero.
“To this day he is a great hero of mine and one of the high points of my life was getting to meet him. He put Mercedes in pole position in Monaco and I think they did get a penalty because of a change in the gearbox or something.
“It was his last pole position in Formula One and so it was a great honour for me to meet him.
“DMC Film (Fassbender’s production company) is actually developing a TV series about rally car driving, so we will be doing something there.
“The characters will be fictional but it will be based on rally car driving.”
DARK Phoenix hits our cinemas on June 5.

https://www.thesun.ie/tvandshowbiz/...r-darkness-screen-alicia-vikander-formidable/


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Does anyone else use Tapatalk? Apparently it’s not working for me. I was wondering why no one was posting about all the new Michael pictures, but I just wasn’t seeing the posts


I’m having the same problem, the app just isn’t working. So annoying.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Morgane said:


> ^I don't use it,but apparently it's not working well.
> 
> Good job,Jessica
> 
> 
> Filming the Late Late Show with Corden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Orbital Comics:



Love all the fun shots in London and Michael with a  99 (ice cream)


----------



## pearlyqueen

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Fantastic interview. I just love the respect he has for “his wife” and the other two women in his life. It’s wonderful to see they have found a balance in life. I’m so happy they found each other.
> 
> LEAVE DARKNESS ON SCREEN
> *Michael Fassbender on how his darkness comes to the surface as he opens up on strong women in his life and ‘formidable’ wife Alicia Vikander*
> The leading man behind X-Men’s Magneto, the sex addict in Shame, tragic Shakespearean general Macbeth and a brutal US cotton farmer in 12 Years A Slave admits he does get 'depressed' at times
> 
> 
> By Patricia Danaher, in London
> 
> 26th May 2019, 10:33 am
> FAMED for playing gritty roles, Michael Fassbender has told how sometimes his own darkness comes to the surface.
> The leading man behind X-Men’s Magneto, the sex addict in Shame, tragic Shakespearean general Macbeth and a brutal US cotton farmer in 12 Years A Slave admits he does get “depressed” at times.
> Michael, 42, said: “I feel I am in a very privileged position in life and I try to enjoy life to the fullest.
> “Of course there were times when I would get depressed or like anybody, have slumps and sort of fall.
> 
> “It’s interesting that I’ve played a lot of dark characters, but for the most part I am a pretty light person.”
> 
> Currently starring in the latest X Men movie, Dark Phoenix, Michael is extremely grateful for all that the franchise has offered him and he doesn’t dwell too much on the darkness.
> 
> *LEAVE DARKNESS ON SCREEN*
> He revealed: “I feel very satisfied. I wouldn’t have liked to have ended it on Apocalypse back in 2016.
> “I feel it’s been very good to me. Four films is a good innings.
> “I had a great time and met some fantastic friends, got to work with great people and got to explore this character in lots of different times in his life.
> “As for the darkness? I would rather leave that to what’s on the screen.”
> X-Men: Dark Phoenix tells the story of Jean Grey, played by Game of Thrones’ Sophie Turner, as she begins to develop incredible powers that corrupt and turn her.
> The film also stars James McAvoy as Professor X, Jennifer Lawrence as Raven/Mystique, and Jessica Chastain as an alien character who wants Jean’s powers.
> Now the X-Men will have to decide if the life of a team member is worth more than all the people living in the world.
> 
> *POWERFUL WOMEN*
> Since marrying Swedish actress Alicia Vikander two years ago, Michael certainly seems more at ease.
> The Kerryman admits his wife is ‘formidable’ but he hasn’t forgotten the two other leading ladies in his life — his mum Adele and sister Catherine.
> ‘My sister’s formidable. She’s a single mum and neuroscientist.’
> He also credits them for much of his strength and success.
> The star said: “It would start with my mother and my sister. My sister is a single mom, she’s got two boys and she works as a neuroscientist.
> “She’s pretty formidable, pretty amazing. These two women hugely shaped who I am today. They are top of my list.
> “And my wife of course, she’s also a very powerful woman.”
> 
> *EUROPE MOVE*
> Oscar-nominated Michael and Alicia have swapped London for Lisbon because they were fed up of Brexit and he admits he couldn’t be happier about settling in the Portuguese capital.
> He said: “I grew up in the countryside and then moved to London.
> “As I got to my mid-30s, I really began to crave the rhythms of the countryside.
> “The reason for the move to Lisbon was to still be in the city but easily get to the countryside all year round.
> “Being by the ocean starting the morning getting in to it, is the perfect start to the day for me. Lisbon is my home now.
> “I love the food and the people and I love being in Europe. I love doing road trips on the bike up to northern Spain.
> “I get a lot of pleasure these days from physical activities such as surfing.”
> Both he and Alicia are passionate about fitness and he jokes that she has given him a “bikini body”.
> He added: “I think women in general have more stamina and a higher pain threshold, we know that because of their ability to give birth.
> “Alicia is formidable. I can lift heavier weights but the ferociousness with which she attacks exercise is something else.
> “She introduced me to the Sweat App a few years ago, which used to be called the Bikini Body App.
> “I said I’ll give it a go. How hard could it be? Let me tell you it’s really hard. We do it together and she usually flies through it and does more reps than me. But hey, I have a bikini body now!”
> 
> *LANGUAGE WOES*
> Alicia’s love for health and fitness may have brushed off on the actor, but he still has a way to go to get a good grasp of her native language.
> The 42-year-old Kerryman — who is fluent in German — admitted on Friday night’s The Graham Norton Show that he knows just a few Swedish words and phrases.
> He said: “My Swedish is really bad. I try but I’m terrible at remembering it, I thought at one point I should learn bits and pieces but I knew I wasn’t going to be able to learn a lot.
> “They have really weird phrases . . . so I thought maybe I can just have conversations in these phrases. One of them is ‘now you s*** in a blue cabinet’.”
> Learning new languages may not be his biggest passion, but Michael has always been a huge fan of rally driving and riding his motorbike. The petrol-head recently took part in the Rally of the Lakes in Killarney, where in 2016 he was bestowed with his hometown’s highest award, The Order of Inisfallen.
> The root of his love for this goes all the way back to his grandfather.
> He said: “I started watching Formula One in about 1988. My Irish grandfather always watched it and he introduced me.
> “Senna was my first hero and then Schumacher came on the scene and then he really became my hero.
> “To this day he is a great hero of mine and one of the high points of my life was getting to meet him. He put Mercedes in pole position in Monaco and I think they did get a penalty because of a change in the gearbox or something.
> “It was his last pole position in Formula One and so it was a great honour for me to meet him.
> “DMC Film (Fassbender’s production company) is actually developing a TV series about rally car driving, so we will be doing something there.
> “The characters will be fictional but it will be based on rally car driving.”
> DARK Phoenix hits our cinemas on June 5.
> 
> https://www.thesun.ie/tvandshowbiz/...r-darkness-screen-alicia-vikander-formidable/


Good interview CM with lots of interesting information. Love the thought of Michael and Alicia working out together on the Sweat App, and Michael thanking his wife for his bikini body!

Also good to hear about the TV series DMC is planning about rally driving... surely Michael will star in it!


----------



## Just Askin

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Fantastic interview. I just love the respect he has for “his wife” and the other two women in his life. It’s wonderful to see they have found a balance in life. I’m so happy they found each other.
> 
> LEAVE DARKNESS ON SCREEN
> *Michael Fassbender on how his darkness comes to the surface as he opens up on strong women in his life and ‘formidable’ wife Alicia Vikander*
> The leading man behind X-Men’s Magneto, the sex addict in Shame, tragic Shakespearean general Macbeth and a brutal US cotton farmer in 12 Years A Slave admits he does get 'depressed' at times
> 
> 
> By Patricia Danaher, in London
> 
> 26th May 2019, 10:33 am
> FAMED for playing gritty roles, Michael Fassbender has told how sometimes his own darkness comes to the surface.
> The leading man behind X-Men’s Magneto, the sex addict in Shame, tragic Shakespearean general Macbeth and a brutal US cotton farmer in 12 Years A Slave admits he does get “depressed” at times.
> Michael, 42, said: “I feel I am in a very privileged position in life and I try to enjoy life to the fullest.
> “Of course there were times when I would get depressed or like anybody, have slumps and sort of fall.
> 
> “It’s interesting that I’ve played a lot of dark characters, but for the most part I am a pretty light person.”
> 
> Currently starring in the latest X Men movie, Dark Phoenix, Michael is extremely grateful for all that the franchise has offered him and he doesn’t dwell too much on the darkness.
> 
> *LEAVE DARKNESS ON SCREEN*
> He revealed: “I feel very satisfied. I wouldn’t have liked to have ended it on Apocalypse back in 2016.
> “I feel it’s been very good to me. Four films is a good innings.
> “I had a great time and met some fantastic friends, got to work with great people and got to explore this character in lots of different times in his life.
> “As for the darkness? I would rather leave that to what’s on the screen.”
> X-Men: Dark Phoenix tells the story of Jean Grey, played by Game of Thrones’ Sophie Turner, as she begins to develop incredible powers that corrupt and turn her.
> The film also stars James McAvoy as Professor X, Jennifer Lawrence as Raven/Mystique, and Jessica Chastain as an alien character who wants Jean’s powers.
> Now the X-Men will have to decide if the life of a team member is worth more than all the people living in the world.
> 
> *POWERFUL WOMEN*
> Since marrying Swedish actress Alicia Vikander two years ago, Michael certainly seems more at ease.
> The Kerryman admits his wife is ‘formidable’ but he hasn’t forgotten the two other leading ladies in his life — his mum Adele and sister Catherine.
> ‘My sister’s formidable. She’s a single mum and neuroscientist.’
> He also credits them for much of his strength and success.
> The star said: “It would start with my mother and my sister. My sister is a single mom, she’s got two boys and she works as a neuroscientist.
> “She’s pretty formidable, pretty amazing. These two women hugely shaped who I am today. They are top of my list.
> “And my wife of course, she’s also a very powerful woman.”
> 
> *EUROPE MOVE*
> Oscar-nominated Michael and Alicia have swapped London for Lisbon because they were fed up of Brexit and he admits he couldn’t be happier about settling in the Portuguese capital.
> He said: “I grew up in the countryside and then moved to London.
> “As I got to my mid-30s, I really began to crave the rhythms of the countryside.
> “The reason for the move to Lisbon was to still be in the city but easily get to the countryside all year round.
> “Being by the ocean starting the morning getting in to it, is the perfect start to the day for me. Lisbon is my home now.
> “I love the food and the people and I love being in Europe. I love doing road trips on the bike up to northern Spain.
> “I get a lot of pleasure these days from physical activities such as surfing.”
> Both he and Alicia are passionate about fitness and he jokes that she has given him a “bikini body”.
> He added: “I think women in general have more stamina and a higher pain threshold, we know that because of their ability to give birth.
> “Alicia is formidable. I can lift heavier weights but the ferociousness with which she attacks exercise is something else.
> “She introduced me to the Sweat App a few years ago, which used to be called the Bikini Body App.
> “I said I’ll give it a go. How hard could it be? Let me tell you it’s really hard. We do it together and she usually flies through it and does more reps than me. But hey, I have a bikini body now!”
> 
> *LANGUAGE WOES*
> Alicia’s love for health and fitness may have brushed off on the actor, but he still has a way to go to get a good grasp of her native language.
> The 42-year-old Kerryman — who is fluent in German — admitted on Friday night’s The Graham Norton Show that he knows just a few Swedish words and phrases.
> He said: “My Swedish is really bad. I try but I’m terrible at remembering it, I thought at one point I should learn bits and pieces but I knew I wasn’t going to be able to learn a lot.
> “They have really weird phrases . . . so I thought maybe I can just have conversations in these phrases. One of them is ‘now you s*** in a blue cabinet’.”
> Learning new languages may not be his biggest passion, but Michael has always been a huge fan of rally driving and riding his motorbike. The petrol-head recently took part in the Rally of the Lakes in Killarney, where in 2016 he was bestowed with his hometown’s highest award, The Order of Inisfallen.
> The root of his love for this goes all the way back to his grandfather.
> He said: “I started watching Formula One in about 1988. My Irish grandfather always watched it and he introduced me.
> “Senna was my first hero and then Schumacher came on the scene and then he really became my hero.
> “To this day he is a great hero of mine and one of the high points of my life was getting to meet him. He put Mercedes in pole position in Monaco and I think they did get a penalty because of a change in the gearbox or something.
> “It was his last pole position in Formula One and so it was a great honour for me to meet him.
> “DMC Film (Fassbender’s production company) is actually developing a TV series about rally car driving, so we will be doing something there.
> “The characters will be fictional but it will be based on rally car driving.”
> DARK Phoenix hits our cinemas on June 5.
> 
> https://www.thesun.ie/tvandshowbiz/...r-darkness-screen-alicia-vikander-formidable/


Thanks  for this.
Recognising the strength of the women in his life


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

I’ve just seen that Courtney Love has commented on Jessica Chastain’s insta Banana clip of Michael.  I find that funny, since Michael was a teenage fan of Nirvana.


----------



## Just Askin

I love his hands


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

Thanks for the pics!



JaneWT said:


> Graham Norton was OK, wasn’t it!  The suit was just gorgeous and Michael seemed relaxed.  And of course, it’s always nice to see his bare backside again!
> 
> I’m not sure I understand the Twitter trending thing.  I’ve just had a quick scroll through and there was nothing like 10k tweets about Michael since yesterday.  ??


Probably it refers to retweets too? I'm not sure.
I've still not watched the full episode,but the part about his rally of the lake was very funny too.



JaneWT said:


> I’ve just seen that Courtney Love has commented on Jessica Chastain’s insta Banana clip of Michael.  I find that funny, since Michael was a teenage fan of Nirvana.


I saw Marion too

















Src: _angel_ weibo


----------



## eserei27

David Ehrlich (film critic from Indiewire) is all of us.


----------



## Morgane

Stealing again from JA 

I agree. They did a very good job for the fans:










Appropriate gift..


----------



## eserei27

Michael and some other Dark Phoenix cast singing some K-Pop 
https://m.vlive.tv/video/131456


----------



## LibbyRuth

This was a great way by the guy conducting the interview to have fun with them and pull them into Korean culture!


----------



## eserei27

Looks like they will be live-streaming the Dark Phoenix L.A. premiere in June 4. And it will be at 9 pm here on the east coast of the USA, which means it works well with me work schedule. Yay!


----------



## LibbyRuth

My parents will be at my house visiting that night ... seems just as good a reason as any to introduce them to live streams!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Michael is sporting the slicked back hair again for hte premiere in Beijing and I have to say I really kind of like it.  I wish he was doing that more often during this hair growing out period instead of all the hats!


----------



## Just Askin

This is a good interview


----------



## Morgane

This news was buried in a Variety article about the Alien 40th anniversary,so I don't know if the sequel is really confirmed, but this is hilarious:






eserei27 said:


> Looks like they will be live-streaming the Dark Phoenix L.A. premiere in June 4. And it will be at 9 pm here on the east coast of the USA, which means it works well with me work schedule. Yay!



 So,there's not a UK premiere,right? I think they're putting more efforts in the Asian markets for obvious reasons,but it's a pity they've not done something more with the fans while they were in London.
I've watched some bits from the China premiere and fan events and they've really done a great job.

Src: _angel_  /雪霏Sophia (weibo)


----------



## Morgane

What is happening here?


----------



## Morgane

New  photos (John Russo)





















Src:weibo


----------



## Morgane

Preview of the GQ  interview with Michael and James:
https://m.weibo.cn/detail/4377426253570343





My favorite video from the tour:


----------



## eserei27

Thought this was hilarious.


----------



## JaneWT

It looks like it’s press showings of Dark Phoenix tonight, and whilst I don’t hold out much hope for an overwhelmingly positive critical reaction, it would be nice if the series went out on an upward trajectory.

The publicity tour has been an unexpected delight.  Michael has been far more involved than I thought he would be, and he has always seemed to be in great spirits.  It’s been lovely to see all the clips and photos.


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> It looks like it’s press showings of Dark Phoenix tonight, and whilst I don’t hold out much hope for an overwhelmingly positive critical reaction, it would be nice if the series went out on an upward trajectory.
> 
> *The publicity tour has been an unexpected delight.  *Michael has been far more involved than I thought he would be, and he has always seemed to be in great spirits.  It’s been lovely to see all the clips and photos.


Yes,I agree.The Beijing part of the tour,in particular,was pretty great.
I think James McAvoy  also commented that they felt overwhelmed by the love. China is a huge market for this franchise.
I've been very happy to see him do promotion with James again.
It's always nice to see the love for Michael's and James' work in all these films and people wanting them to reprise the roles in the Marvel reboot,but this film has been badmouthed for two years. It's a pity that fans
have not been able to enjoy the promotion  without having to deal with the toxicity on SM,mostly coming from MCU fans.

About the ending that was partially reshot:
https://theplaylist.net/james-mcavoy-dark-phoenix-third-act-20190529/


> The end [of ‘Dark Phoenix’] changed a hell of a lot,” said McAvoy. “The finale _had_ to change. There was a lot of overlap and parallels with another superhero movie that came out… a while ago. And we had no idea that we were…”
> 
> “They had spies on set and [they] basically stole our ideas.” jokingly continued Fassbender.
> 
> “We were basically trawling through the source material it seems,” said McAvoy.


The other movie is obviously Captain Marvel,and the ending is probably referred to the alien characters and similarities between some scenes with Jean in her phoenix  form.
I can also see the film  lefting the  ending open for a sequel,so that had to be fixed.
I know  (very superficially) the DP saga and this is the type of story that  requires a longer buildup to be invested in the character. This may be some fair criticism.  But I suspect that a lot of the  more "geeky" sites that are usually added to RT  have the knives out..
And,apparently,nowadays RT is what really matters to put films in the "flop" and "non flop" categories.
I expect a lot of biased opinions,even for aspects  (like  bad writing ) that are not fatal flaws for other superhero films.

Anyway,these are some first  reactions that look quite positive,even I don't  really have great expectations:











This is funny:
https://mobile.twitter.com/t3medias/status/1135728831292223488


----------



## eserei27

So during the L.A. screening for Dark Phoenix tonight, alarms went off during the climax of the film and the theater had to be evacuated. Many critics left without finishing the film because of this. Doesn’t bode well for reviews. There’s no way this movie is going to get a fair shake.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

eserei27 said:


> So during the L.A. screening for Dark Phoenix tonight, alarms went off during the climax of the film and the theater had to be evacuated. Many critics left without finishing the film because of this. Doesn’t bode well for reviews. There’s no way this movie is going to get a fair shake.


I've read they've offered additional screenings today. But apparently most of them have continued to watch the film with the alarm blaring. But I doubt some of those who didn't even want to be there cared (I'm mostly talking about bloggers and the so-called scoopers).

Nice interview:





I've still not watched it,but this Collider looks intetesting:
http://collider.com/dark-phoenix-james-mcavoy-michael-fassbender-interview/

This gif can be useful..


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

Taping Jimmy Kimmel


























Src: _angel_ weibo

The red carpet is pretty great:


----------



## Morgane




----------



## Morgane

I can't agree more


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

McAvoy is right.  Why the directors had those actors and didn't use them to the fullest continues to amaze me.  I haven't seen this film yet--traveling.

https://www.indiewire.com/2019/06/james-mcavoy-michael-fassbender-scenes-dark-phoenix-1202148434/


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael looks great in the white/cream suit!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia enjoying the Tradgarden in Stockholm with friends last night:


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael looks great in the white/cream suit!


He looks great in cream/white cap, cardy and shorts too


----------



## JaneWT

Does anyone have any opinions on Dark Phoenix?  It’s Michael’s first screen role in years and we’re unlikely to see him again for another year at the very least - seems weird that there’s no discussion happening.

I read some reviews only after I saw it, and whilst I think a few of them were rather harsh, I agree that the film felt pretty flat.  I don’t buy the argument that this X-MEN instalment was simply meant to be quieter and more character-driven - if it was supposed to be more emotional, then * SPOILER ALERT, FOR WHAT IT’S WORTH * why did Professor X react to Raven’s death like someone who’d just found out that there was a red sock in with his white wash?   It didn’t quite gel for me, but I really liked a lot of it.

I thoroughly enjoyed the two action scenes, and seeing Michael up there was like..well...I felt like a nomad who’d at last found an oasis after days of walking through the desert; he looked sooo good and elevated the film every time he appeared.  His body language and voice are so pleasing to the senses.

Although I’m not a fan of superhero films, I really loved Michael’s Magneto and the depth he brought to that role.  I would have paid twice the cost of the ticket just to see his scenes.  It’s a shame that the series has ended on a bit of a downer, but hopefully Michael will have more time to work on other roles, now that he seems to be easing back into acting, and - although I think it will be a good long while before Disney touches the X-Men - good luck to the person who’s cast as the future Magneto.


----------



## stephci




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia having lunch yesterday in Capri


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia this morning in Capri


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia having fun tonight in Capri - looks like a gala dinner


----------



## readingnook

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia having fun tonight in Capri - looks like a gala dinner


Hey the gang’s all there lol.


----------



## pearlyqueen

At a restaurant in Capri


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

They are so happy and relaxed. It’s so wonderful to see them enjoying life. ❤️


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

And at dinner later that night!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia yesterday on a boat in the Bay of Naples

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...assbender-42-make-rare-public-appearance.html


----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia at dinner last night in Capri


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucky in Life

What’s up with his left knee? Has he had surgery on it? Can’t tell if it’s scar tissue, but it looks odd.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think it’s just an odd angle when the picture was snapped.


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> What’s up with his left knee? Has he had surgery on it? Can’t tell if it’s scar tissue, but it looks odd.



It’s just an odd angle. It’s muscle


----------



## Just Askin

I’m so excited for this. I think he’d make a perfect Bond but have never wanted him to do it because it would have restricted him from doing the other things he’s done. This is great.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> I’m so excited for this. I think he’d make a perfect Bond but have never wanted him to do it because it would have restricted him from doing the other things he’s done. This is great.



Totally agree!  Have just read up on it; this is absolutely the ideal role.  Best news in a long, long time!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## JaneWT

Wow, very impressive, JA!


----------



## eserei27

So excited about Michael’s new role. Looks like I have some books to read!


----------



## Hackensack

This sounds really exciting!  I wonder if it will be set in the cold war era, too, instead of present day?  
I also hope they will reissue some of the books and put them on kindle!
Thanks for all the info on this!


----------



## blueblues

JaneWT said:


> Wow, very impressive, JA!


Yes, amazing find! @Just Askin when and where was that picture taken?


----------



## Hackensack

Correction: I did find several of the more recent books in the series on kindle.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Correction: I did find several of the more recent books in the series on kindle.


In English? I can find them in French, Italian and Dutch but not English.


----------



## Just Askin

blueblues said:


> Yes, amazing find! @Just Askin when and where was that picture taken?



New York, December 2018


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> In English? I can find them in French, Italian and Dutch but not English.


Yes, in English--there are five on amazon kindle: Surface to Air; The Madmen of Benghazi; Chaos in Kabul; Lord of the Swallows; Revenge of the Kremlin; also as paperbacks.  Maybe try Amazon in US?  These seem to be mostly contemporary but there are also some Cold War era books.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Yes, in English--there are five on amazon kindle: Surface to Air; The Madmen of Benghazi; Chaos in Kabul; Lord of the Swallows; Revenge of the Kremlin; also as paperbacks.  Maybe try Amazon in US?  These seem to be mostly contemporary but there are also some Cold War era books.


Thanks. I thought you’d found ebooks in English. I have to wait a whole 24hrs for the book to arrive


----------



## Hackensack

Just Askin said:


> Thanks. I thought you’d found ebooks in English. I have to wait a whole 24hrs for the book to arrive


I've started reading Surface to Air!


----------



## eserei27

An English edition of “Checkpoint Charlie,” which is apparently the book they’re going to base the (first?) movie on will cost you $50 to $200 on Amazon!


----------



## Just Askin

eserei27 said:


> An English edition of “Checkpoint Charlie,” which is apparently the book they’re going to base the (first?) movie on will cost you $50 to $200 on Amazon!


 There was this one. Now I wonder who bought that


----------



## LibbyRuth

Just Askin said:


> New York, December 2018




This is a great find!  It also pretty much confirms that it was an intentional paparazzi shoot. At the time, it didn't make a lot of sense that he'd be randomly in New York walking around for a couple of days. But with the benefit of hindsight, it makes sense that he was using the age old PR move of dropping subtle hints in the book he was carrying. Kelly Ripa used it very effectively in her split with Michael Strahan. Others have as well.  And here, Michael helped get a film project up and running by doing the same.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## eserei27

Just Askin said:


> There was this one. Now I wonder who bought that
> 
> View attachment 4466783


lolol I figured that was you


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> I've started reading Surface to Air!


Ordered at 11pm. Arrived by 11:30am. We’ll compare notes soon


----------



## LibbyRuth

For American TV viewers, and anyone outside the US whose interested - the Dark Phoenix cast's bit on James Corden will air on tonight's show.


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> For American TV viewers, and anyone outside the US whose interested - the Dark Phoenix cast's bit on James Corden will air on tonight's show.



And here are some pictures of it!


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Just Askin said:


> View attachment 4466931


I’ve never heard such nonsense in my life. How would you know from a photograph that he was walking aimlessly?  Oh, he was promoting a book that no one heard of until the project was officially announced. Nice job there Michael. Some people are just embarrassing.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> I’ve never heard such nonsense in my life. How would you know from a photograph that he was walking aimlessly?  Oh, he was promoting a book that no one heard of until the project was officially announced. Nice job there Michael. Some people are just embarrassing.


Makes me feel good when you laugh or insult my points rather than disputing them.  It's a great way to validate that it is in fact a great point really.  So thank you for that.


----------



## eserei27

Here’s the James Corden sketch.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

He’s wondering aimlessly in nyc has no basis in fact. But keep telling yourself: I make the best point. There has never been someone who makes better points than me. I’m the greatest point marker of all time.  Oy vey.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Another pic from Capri


----------



## LibbyRuth

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> He’s wondering aimlessly in nyc has no basis in fact. But keep telling yourself: I make the best point. There has never been someone who makes better points than me. I’m the greatest point marker of all time.  Oy vey.


You're right, wandering aimlessly around NYC has no basis in fact - which is why I didn't say it. He had a very specific aim which was helping to get funding for a movie, and he succeeded.


----------



## Just Askin

Oh my days! Is it so strange to see a man walk with a book in his hand? Where on earth do you live? Get a grip. Got to be the worst promoting in the industry. Nobody new what the bloody book was until I pointed it out. How on earth do we know what he was doing in NY?! There were half a dozen pics of him crossing a road. Does this sh*t actually make sense in your head or does the plight for attention outweigh rational thought?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I'm not going to respond to the things you make up. I'm happy to respond to points about what I actually said.  Which is that it is a very common practice in PR to have a person carry a specific book to be photographed to deliver a specific message. At the time that Michael was in NY when those pictures were shot, there were questions as to why he was there. Knowing now he's signed on for this project, it makes perfect sense timing wise that he was having meeting about this project.It's not unlike the photos taken of him after dinner with Simon Kinberg ... followed shortly by James McAvoy being photographed with Simon ... followed by the announcement of Dark Phoenix being filmed.

Here's a link to an article laying out another time that carrying a specific book was used for PR - 

https://www.etonline.com/news/187506_did_kelly_ripa_just_hint_at_her_next_live_co_host

I'll tell you something that truly does not make sense in my head - the rabid insistence that famous actors such as Michael NEVER engage in paparazzi shoots for PR purposes.  That makes no sense at all to me, nor do I see anything wrong with the practice that would need to be defended.


----------



## Just Askin

Who questioned why he was there?
Some people actually just carry books and read them, believe it not. I mean every school child in Britain carry’s a reading book with them everyday. I’m sure that’s common practice where you live too. I always have a book with me, so do most people I know.
Or he could’ve just taken the opportunity to read the books of a franchise his company is buying the rights too,  you know like any person in his position would, whilst having lunch or something.
This constant need to make both his and his wife’s life into a constant pap stroll or some sort of promotional tour to satisfy some strange need in one is quite frankly, baffling!


----------



## LibbyRuth

You're right about carrying books.  I carried A Gentleman In Moscow with me into work today. Oddly enough no one took my picture doing it, nor was that picture published by Just Jared.
We can agree to disagree on the constant needs with regards to pap strolls. What I take from the comments of you and others is a total denial that Hollywood stars such as Michael would EVER engage in such a practice. What i take from your description of my point of view is that EVERYTHING they do is a promotional tour, which is not the case. Look, I'm aware of the fact that some fans firmly believe their relationship is fake and is a performance they put on for publicity, and I can understand disagreeing with that. But I've said in the past and I'll say again that I don't subscribe to that theory and believe they are a genuine couple. I can hold that belief, and at the same time hold a believe that Hollywood stars who employ publicists recognize the value of publicity to their careers and sometimes engage in prearranged walks that get photographed and help to promote themselves ... which is part of their job.  You've made it clear that you don't think those things happen. We'll never see eye to eye, but your attempts to belittle my opinion will not change it.  I tend to change my mind when presented with logic and reason - not insults.


----------



## Just Askin

Me me me me me me ...ok


----------



## LibbyRuth

Well I referred to you 7 times in that last post. But you're right - if given the choice of expressing my personal opinion on a discussion board or insulting and cutting down other people, I will choose expressing my opinion.  Then I will read the opinions of others and enjoy that.


----------



## readingnook

To quote @Caroline-Mathilda - Oy vey!   I was...entertained, omg...

@Just Askin - Amazing eyes, my lad!  How did you do that?!  Although the book he was reading isn't the one they're making into a movie...I guess his PR thought carrying the actual Checkpoint Charlie book was too obvious.  My thought is Michael was trying to learn more about Malko...  Do you know if he read The Snowman before doing the movie? 

I kind of like this genre, looking forward to it.


----------



## Just Askin

readingnook said:


> To quote @Caroline-Mathilda - Oy vey!   I was...entertained, omg...
> 
> @Just Askin - Amazing eyes, my lad!  How did you do that?!  Although the book he was reading isn't the one they're making into a movie...I guess his PR thought carrying the actual Checkpoint Charlie book was too obvious.  My thought is Michael was trying to learn more about Malko...  Do you know if he read The Snowman before doing the movie?
> 
> I kind of like this genre, looking forward to it.


Yes he did. I’m sure he said he read them all except the actual Snowman. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Just Askin

Get real. Some people aren’t here to enjoy the thread. It’s blatantly obvious to most visitors that particular “Michael fans” only post to antagonise others. There’s never just comments and banter. Instead it’s lecturing and looking for negative aspects that don’t actually exist. Buy hey..each to their own.


----------



## LibbyRuth

The comments like posting when the Dark Phoenix segment is airing on James Corden?  Yeah I agree it's nice to share that info when a person gets it.  Even though we all read a lot of the same twitter feeds, etc you never know who doesn't see that info elsewhere.


----------



## Just Askin

Over a thousand posts and you found...1


----------



## Just Askin

Now where did I put that ignore button ...


----------



## LibbyRuth

I was traveling when it came out so I finally got to go see Dark Phoenix tonight. Holy money does the wardrobe person who achieved the perfect fit of Magneto’s shirt need some blessings in life! What a gift to audiences!!!


----------



## eserei27

I feel like in general, if we all just ignored the comments (or people) that annoy us, we’d all be able to more actively engage in what we all can agree on: that Michael Fassbender is pretty amazing and it’s a pleasure to follow his career.


----------



## Just Askin

Or we could just call bullsh*t out. I find sitting on a fence whilst having sh*t thrown around is a very precarious and uncomfortable  place to be. I really like Michael Fassbender and so will defend his character when I feel it is being unjustly dragged through the mud or just sullied for people to try and score points. But hey, each to their own I suppose.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I will make you this promise - if you will explain in a logical way why it sullies the reputation of a man who employs a publicist and works in an industry where it is quite normal to have a publicist to acknowledge he engages in PR, I will rethink pointing out his acts of PR. If you can’t do that, I will continue to observe and comment on Michael as I see things - positive and negative. 
That said, because I think that Eserei is one of the kindest and most positive people in the world of Fassbender fandom, as well as a dedicated and respectful fan, I will join her wish to ignore things by saying that most everything said here about me is utter BS made up by people for reasons I don’t quite understand, and this comment covers future BS I won’t respond to.


----------



## eserei27

LibbyRuth said:


> That said, because I think that Eserei is one of the kindest and most positive people in the world of Fassbender fandom, as well as a dedicated and respectful fan



Thank you very much for this ❤️❤️


----------



## Just Askin

Because of course it’s me that chases every post you make with some sort of digging comment, whether it be on this thread or the joint Alicia and Michael thread. You do know that it’s all here to be seen  right. You know both this Michael Fassbender thread and the joint Michael and Alicia threads are open for public viewing. Why not try post something original that actually contributes to the thread in a positive or constructive manner. Stop quoting, replying or commenting on my sh*t.


----------



## pearlyqueen

As you know I got so bored with some of the negative nonsense that gets posted here by certain contributors that I chose to put them on permanent ignore. Hence I am spared ridiculous theories peddled by those who cynically foist their skewed ideas to the detriment of Michael and/or his wife. However you - and other members -  have every right to call out any bullsh*t as you see fit and nobody should take you to task for it.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Here’s hoping Mr and Mrs Fassbender are enjoying Midsummer wherever they are celebrating it!


----------



## eserei27

pearlyqueen said:


> However you - and other members - have every right to call out any bullsh*t as you see fit and nobody should take you to task for it.



I’m not taking anyone to task about anything, and obviously everyone has the right to comment on things as they see fit. I love Michael too, and have defended him on social media when he’s been unfairly maligned. It’s just that in this thread, where I go to get news about Michael and to share in excitement about new projects and just general appreciation of him, I wish that’s what the majority of the posts were. But that’s my issue. No one is obligated to change the way they engage in order to fulfill the way I wish the thread would go. My behavior is the only behavior I have any control over, so I will continue to try to engage with other posters in a positive manner, because I really do believe the majority of us have more in common than we do separating us. And I do enjoy sharing in the excitement of following such a talented man.


----------



## Just Askin

pearlyqueen said:


> Here’s hoping Mr and Mrs Fassbender are enjoying Midsummer wherever they are celebrating it!


----------



## Hackensack

Now that we're actually getting movie news about Michael again, I would like to thank all of those who kept posting the various racing and other occasional pictures.  It's been a long drought; it's nice to see him with new acting projects.


----------



## NovemberWind

Hackensack said:


> Now that we're actually getting movie news about Michael again, I would like to thank all of those who kept posting the various racing and other occasional pictures.  It's been a long drought; it's nice to see him with new acting projects.


The drought came to an end, I hope.  I wish Michael all the success he deserves in his new projects.


----------



## eserei27

Does anyone have the new pictures of Michael and his wife/ friends celebrating Midsummer? I saw mention of them on their combined thread, but I haven’t seen them posted.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> Now that we're actually getting movie news about Michael again, I would like to thank all of those who kept posting the various racing and other occasional pictures.  It's been a long drought; it's nice to see him with new acting projects.


Here here.  Those pics and snippets have been great.

I am so happy, though, that Michael appears to be getting back into acting again.  Every time a film was released starring an actor in a role that would have suited Michael, I was a bit miffed.  I can’t wait to see Michael tackling an intense, meaty role again.


----------



## LibbyRuth

JaneWT said:


> Here here.  Those pics and snippets have been great.
> 
> I am so happy, though, that Michael appears to be getting back into acting again.  Every time a film was released starring an actor in a role that would have suited Michael, I was a bit miffed.  I can’t wait to see Michael tackling an intense, meaty role again.



I did the same - although one of the trailers I saw and thought Michael would have been perfect was The Aftermath. So when that movie flopped, I was glad he wasn't in it!


----------



## Morgane

I'm happy to hear about a new project,and the role really suits him well. But I'm cautiously optimistic until we learn more about it.

Bit late on the DP topic,I  know..


JaneWT said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on Dark Phoenix?  It’s Michael’s first screen role in years and we’re unlikely to see him again for another year at the very least - seems weird that there’s no discussion happening.
> 
> I read some reviews only after I saw it, and whilst I think a few of them were rather harsh, I agree that the film felt pretty flat.  I don’t buy the argument that this X-MEN instalment was simply meant to be quieter and more character-driven - if it was supposed to be more emotional, then * SPOILER ALERT, FOR WHAT IT’S WORTH * why did Professor X react to Raven’s death like someone who’d just found out that there was a red sock in with his white wash?   It didn’t quite gel for me, but I really liked a lot of it.


 A faithful adaptation of the DP saga shouldn't be a low-scale film,but since it couldn't be done in one film,I was fine with a film that feels "smaller" and that is focused on Jean with a more straightforward plot.   My issue,as I predicted,is that Jean,Scott,Storm,Nightcrawler were barely introduced in Apocalypse,so there was no connection with those characters. Inevitably,everything falls a bit flat or feels forced when the conflicts seem unearned and rushed (because the film is also very short).
Probably it wouldn't make a great difference overall,but I wonder why Kinberg cut other 30 minutes,that apparently made for a better version,with some more fleshed-out dynamics between chatacters.
As a person who is not really invested in the comics,the film was overall perfectly enjoyable ,even with those problems. 
I liked a lot the space mission,that embodies very well the X-Men team spirit,and the train final action scenes. It's unfair that this film has been treated as a  farewell and compared to Endgame when in reality it wasn't planned as a proper conclusion for this series of X-Men films. It wasn't even  planned as a single film because apparently Fox changed idea at the last minute (surely because of the merger plans) and Kinberg had to rewrite the film. It really feels as an episodic story.   When they changed again the release date,I thought it was a good date,but in retrospect February would have been much better.



> I thoroughly enjoyed the two action scenes, and seeing Michael up there was like..well...I felt like a nomad who’d at last found an oasis after days of walking through the desert; he looked sooo good and elevated the film every time he appeared.  His body language and voice are so pleasing to the senses.
> 
> Although I’m not a fan of superhero films, I really loved Michael’s Magneto and the depth he brought to that role.  I would have paid twice the cost of the ticket just to see his scenes.  It’s a shame that the series has ended on a bit of a downer, but hopefully Michael will have more time to work on other roles, now that he seems to be easing back into acting, and - although I think it will be a good long while before Disney touches the X-Men - good luck to the person who’s cast as the future Magneto.


I've really loved Michael’s Magneto  too. And I'm glad to see that;independently of the films,both Michael and James have always received a lot of love for their performances.
I agree with the general feeling that his Magneto has been overall "wasted",but at least he had First Class that was a bit like a Magneto origin film.
In reference to that interview with McAvoy,I think their dynamics still work  well in DOFP,even if they don't share a lot of screentime. It's in the other two movies that their relationship doesn't evolve,hence the same flip flop of allegiances and the same interactions. So yes,in this sense James was right.

In DP he didn’t really have any interesting scenes in terms of character development (the last ones were those with his family in Apocalypse,imo),but I totally agree with you that simply his screen presence elevated his scenes (he looked great too).
This bit is from the NYT review is spot on:


> By contrast — and bless us every one — Fassbender pulls a Hamlet for his thin role. Stalking about in mood-enhancing black, he wraps himself in a brooding heaviness that serves both his character and a series that always insists to thine own self be true. Every time he’s onscreen, you want to keep watching _that _movie.
> With charisma, craft and technique — with a flick of the wrist, a turn of the head, a perfectly timed pause, an uncanny gaze — Fassbender builds a dimensional character out of the super-slim pickings.


----------



## Morgane

Stealing from instagram


Dark Phoenix BTS:


----------



## eserei27

Pictures taken by Tye Sheridan backstage at Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## Morgane

^ In the second pic it looks like Michael and James can't believe what they're seeing.

Never seen these ones (thanks @Just Askin)



I'm still waiting he cuts his hair ,but I like these pics:


----------



## Morgane




----------



## NovemberWind

I love James and Fassy. I hope they would work together again someday.


----------



## eserei27

Apparently Michael is on Instagram now! 

I think it’s more his people than it is him, but it’s still pretty cool.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

It explains why there's just that pic:

But I'm not complaining.. I didn't expect him to post more personal stuff in any case. 
@Just Askin Is he racing this weekend?


----------



## Just Askin

Morgane said:


> It explains why there's just that pic:
> 
> But I'm not complaining.. I didn't expect him to post more personal stuff in any case.
> @Just Askin Is he racing this weekend?



Yeah. He’s been at the track since Thursday. Racing Sat & Sun.


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Lucky in Life

Just Askin said:


>




His eyes!!!


----------



## Just Askin

Lucky in Life said:


> His eyes!!!


They are reflecting the green of his new helmet


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Morgane

It's always nice to read about him meeting fans:


----------



## Morgane

Waiting for a cut...


----------



## JaneWT

Morgane said:


> But I'm not complaining.. I didn't expect him to post more personal stuff in any case.


Yes, my initial surprise and delight at the appearance of an official Instagram account waned approximately 5 seconds later, when I realised that it was Porsche-(ahem) driven and racing-focussed.  I mean, I never expected a casual snap of Michael’s bacon butty or a candid from his wedding day, but some acting-related content would have been nice.  Still, this is MUCH better than nothing!


----------



## Morgane

JaneWT said:


> Yes, my initial surprise and delight at the appearance of an official Instagram account waned approximately 5 seconds later, when I realised that it was Porsche-(ahem) driven and racing-focussed.  I mean, I never expected a casual snap of Michael’s bacon butty or a candid from his wedding day, *but some acting-related content would have been nice.  *Still, this is MUCH better than nothing!


It's what I was hoping too (_when _he starts to act again). But who knows, he might decide to use that account for that as well in the future.


Excluding the third act of Covenant,I totally agree:

Sadly,it looks like we're not going to hear anything about a last film very soon. Scott has already two other projects lined up.


----------



## Morgane

Someone has tweeted again this video from their last Christmas holidays:

When the dark age of caps/beanies worn everywhere began..


----------



## Hackensack

Kung Fury II is said to be filming now on the IMDB page.  Has anyone heard anything about that?


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Hackensack said:


> Kung Fury II is said to be filming now on the IMDB page.  Has anyone heard anything about that?


Yes, he was sighted on set in Bulgaria wearing the most ridiculous outfit.


----------



## Hackensack

I think Del Toro has said this before about The Counselor, but I agree with it--I've always liked the film.

https://variety.com/2019/film/features/guillermo-del-toro-the-counselor-1203293619/


----------



## Morgane

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Yes, he was sighted on set in Bulgaria wearing the most ridiculous outfit.



And we can't see the shirt..


----------



## Just Askin

*Michael’s racing this weekend *

**


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## LibbyRuth

I like the hair cut.  If I get really analytical about it, it looks like a scissor cut rather than a buzz cut, which makes me think it could be for the movie, rather than him being done filming.  However, him racing this weekend hints that he's done with his part of filming Kung Fury.  In the original short, villains were killed off so quickly that he may well be done filming already.


----------



## Hackensack

I thought Michael might be the partner of Kung Fury whose death starts the cycle of revenge, rather than a villain.  The less he's in it, the better!


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


>



These are lovely pics - Michael looks great.  Loving the short hair!


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> I thought Michael might be the partner of Kung Fury whose death starts the cycle of revenge, rather than a villain.  The less he's in it, the better!


It’s such a difficult film to predict.  I thoroughly enjoyed the original short, and this could be equally compelling if they get the elements right.  I’m looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## JaneWT

So Michael’s Instagram page wasn’t updated, even though he raced at the weekend.  Maybe it’ll be dormant from now on, but I hope not.


----------



## Just Askin

*This guy  *

*

*
*Src: batisensei youtube*


----------



## readingnook

Pretty amazing!  Never seen him actually in action before!


----------



## Morgane

He looks much better with this  cut.  Actually,I like the longer hair (his Prometheus tour  comes to mind),but not styled like in most of his recent appearances.
The turtleneck is back:


Stealing from Just Askin


----------



## JaneWT

Woah - that ‘Next Goal Wins’ announcement is the best news for a looooong time!

Love Taika Waititi.  This could be great!


----------



## Hackensack

JaneWT said:


> Woah - that ‘Next Goal Wins’ announcement is the best news for a looooong time!
> 
> Love Taika Waititi.  This could be great!


Sounds wonderful!  I wonder what that does to the Wild Bunch (never confirmed)?  Long dry spell will end, it seems, this fall.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> Woah - that ‘Next Goal Wins’ announcement is the best news for a looooong time!
> 
> Love Taika Waititi.  This could be great!


I am in heaven at the thought of this film. The guy he will play is a brilliant character. Such a great true story. Michael and football... 
Yah might wanna start stocking up on the tissues for this one.


----------



## Hackensack

I just watched Next Goal Wins (the documentary) and it's a wonderful film.  But there is plenty of room for a scripted film--a lot of the documentary consists of interviews with the various people, which the film can dramatize fully.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> Sounds wonderful!  I wonder what that does to the Wild Bunch (never confirmed)?  Long dry spell will end, it seems, this fall.


Yes, thank goodness Michael seems to be flexing the acting muscles again.  I’ve really missed him on screen and now that awards season is cranking up, his absence is even more stark to me.

I’m not sure what’s happened with The Wild Bunch either, but I can’t say I’m too bothered now, as it’s such a hot potato of a film.


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> I just watched Next Goal Wins (the documentary) and it's a wonderful film.  But there is plenty of room for a scripted film--a lot of the documentary consists of interviews with the various people, which the film can dramatize fully.


I saw it a couple of years ago and re-familiarised myself with it this evening and I totally agree with you.  If done in the tone of ‘Hunt for the Wilderpeople’ it will be great.  The characters are already there, and Michael has a real opportunity to show a huge range of emotions with the infectious enthusiasm of Thomas, plus the comedy, and of course the back story with the daughter.


----------



## LibbyRuth

If he dropped some muscle mass, Jason Mamoa has a perfect look to play a one or two of the players, and it would be really fun to see those two act together.  
Around the time that Michael's name was batted around for The Wild Bunch, there was a report that names were being thrown around that the studio wanted so that people could be disgusted by them working with Mel Gibson so that Mel could cast the people he really wanted. No idea whether or not that's true, but it could explain things.  That film may also be earlier in the pre-production process.  Sounds like this one is well along with reports it'll film in November. So depending, he could still do both perhaps.


----------



## Just Askin

JaneWT said:


> I saw it a couple of years ago and re-familiarised myself with it this evening and I totally agree with you.  If done in the tone of ‘Hunt for the Wilderpeople’ it will be great.  The characters are already there, and Michael has a real opportunity to show a huge range of emotions with the infectious enthusiasm of Thomas, plus the comedy, and of course the back story with the daughter.





I’m in just for this shot alone 
I so hope this happens. 
I cannot wait to see who gets cast as Jaiyah Saelua.  
Football and Michael ...not sure I can cope


----------



## Morgane

Really happy to hear about this. I've seen they're starting to film next month in Hawaii.


----------



## Hackensack

The trailer for Road to Le Mans--apparently Porsche is filming his racing and posting it on their website, which sounds like a really smart idea for both of them!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I'd been wondering throughout the season why they were not publicizing his participation nearly as much as Ferrari had.  Now it all makes sense, and I like it!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

Nice!
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/n...ks-taika-waititi-movie-next-goal-wins-1246466
Moss will obviously play the wife.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Who's watched The Road to Lemans so far?  I started watching the first episode this morning, but had to stop to be responsible and get to work on time.  I'm excited to watch when I get home tonight!


----------



## Hackensack

Yes, just watched it.  It's short, only about 7 minutes, but a lot of close-ups, a lot of footage of the track from inside the car--really interesting.  The next episode is next Friday.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Got to watch it! It was fun to see him being a regular guy rather than having to be on performing. It was nice to see how receptive and appreciative he was of the coaching and critique. I liked how respectful he was of his coach’s expertise. And the visibility driving at those speeds in the rain? Holy moley!


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## Hackensack

This is an interview with the costume designer for Macbeth.  At the very end, she talks about how amazing Michael Fassbender is as an actor.  
https://www.backstage.com/magazine/...n-designer-interview-timothee-chalamet-69160/


----------



## JaneWT

Hackensack said:


> This is an interview with the costume designer for Macbeth.  At the very end, she talks about how amazing Michael Fassbender is as an actor.
> https://www.backstage.com/magazine/...n-designer-interview-timothee-chalamet-69160/


Thanks - I enjoyed reading that!


----------



## JaneWT

The LeMans episode was pretty good, I thought.  It was great seeing Michael in his natural habitat and not simply ‘on it’ like he is for the press tours.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Following his racing weekend Michael headed to New Orleans where Alicia has just started filming Blue Bayou.


----------



## Hackensack

I've been keeping up with the Friday releases of Le Mans, and they are really well done.  But I think it's also enlightening to see Michael's perfectionism, his determination to do well in everything, and the way he beats himself up when he falls short.  These shows are very insightful about him personally: overall a great series for him.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I agree! It’s also been enlightening to see how much goes into auto racing. There’s a lot more to it then just driving in a circle!


----------



## Hackensack

Another great Porsche episode, and some great photos from "Next Goal Wins."  Total respect for Michael: he's doing it his way, and not getting caught up in the Hollywood nonsense.  Happy for him!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I am surprised by how much I'm enjoying each episode of the Road to LeMans.  It is really well produced.


----------



## Lucky in Life

Hackensack said:


> Another great Porsche episode, and some great photos from "Next Goal Wins."  Total respect for Michael: *he's doing it his way*, and not getting caught up in the Hollywood nonsense.  Happy for him!



Re: Bolded part, absolutely. Michael seems like a man who is true to himself and doesn’t do something just because everyone else thinks he should. 

He’s quite clearly passionate about his racing, and to partake he had to step back a bit from the movie making. And I’m not sure it was a difficult decision for him; with how much he worked leading up to his hiatus, I think he wanted the break from films. 

Now, hopefully for him, he’s found a way to enable him to have both. And I for one can’t wait to see him back on the big screen, not least because the man has the most incredible talent. Plus he’s exceptionally beautiful!


----------



## Hackensack

Cute.  Someone's daydreaming.

https://www.underthebutton.com/article/2019/11/exam-fail-student-wrote-michael-fassbender-name


----------



## eserei27

With Taika Waititi


----------



## LibbyRuth

From the little bits we saw during filming, it appears those two really got along quite well!


----------



## eserei27

Was a little disappointed go read this, as Michael’s name was being mentioned for this. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...tar-TV-chef-Marco-Pierre-White-film-life.html


----------



## Hackensack

eserei27 said:


> Was a little disappointed go read this, as Michael’s name was being mentioned for this.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...tar-TV-chef-Marco-Pierre-White-film-life.html


True. but I'm not sure it would be an engaging enough subject for a film--I think Gordon Ramsay's shows may have covered this territory.  Still, I'd like to see Michael in everything!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Yeah, when I first  read about Michael being attached to that movie ... or at least Marco Pierre White saying he wanted him to be attached ... I was excited because of the connection of Michael being a chef like his dad. And it may turn out to be a great movie. But I'd rather him not go from one "based on a real life" movie to the next over and over again. If I'd been told a year ago he could be a chef or a soccer coach, I would have chosen chef. But seeing how great the chemistry looks from the pics we've seen from Hawaii, I'm okay with him choosing a soccer coach instead.


----------



## Hackensack

LibbyRuth said:


> Yeah, when I first  read about Michael being attached to that movie ... or at least Marco Pierre White saying he wanted him to be attached ... I was excited because of the connection of Michael being a chef like his dad. And it may turn out to be a great movie. But I'd rather him not go from one "based on a real life" movie to the next over and over again. If I'd been told a year ago he could be a chef or a soccer coach, I would have chosen chef. But seeing how great the chemistry looks from the pics we've seen from Hawaii, I'm okay with him choosing a soccer coach instead.


Yes, I thought of the Dad connection as well.  But agreed, the pictures from Hawaii look great.


----------



## Hackensack

DMC has optioned a novel for a film.  I like the way he supports Irish novelists.  I hope he stars in this one!

https://www.thebookseller.com/news/...tions-kevin-barrys-night-boat-tangier-1140611


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hackensack said:


> DMC has optioned a novel for a film.  I like the way he supports Irish novelists.  I hope he stars in this one!
> 
> https://www.thebookseller.com/news/...tions-kevin-barrys-night-boat-tangier-1140611


Now I've got to add another book to my long list! I better get a lot of reading done over the holiday break!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Very pleased to see the PF app is back - makes things much easier.

Merry Christmas to all - hope Michael and Alicia are having a fabulous festive break! [emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## pearlyqueen

Wishing everyone here a Happy New Year - a bit early but it’s already 2020 in Australia where Michael and Alicia have been spending the festive season.
Hope everyone has a great 2020! [emoji322][emoji898][emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## eserei27

I know this has already been discussed, but I’m very excited for Next Goal Wins. The pics from the set have been great, the cast seems fun, and I love Taika Waititi. I have a good feeling about this one finger[emoji1694]


----------



## LibbyRuth

I so agree! I saw Jojo Rabbit a few weeks ago and it made me that much more excited for the Michael / Taika teaming!


----------



## Hackensack

Release of Calm with Horses on March 13 in Ireland and UK--but no word on US!

https://scannain.com/irish/calm-with-horses-release/


----------



## Hackensack

Another article about Next Goal Wins.  
https://deadline.com/2020/01/jojo-r...love-and-thunder-oscars-interview-1202829085/


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Release of Calm with Horses on March 13 in Ireland and UK--but no word on US!
> 
> https://scannain.com/irish/calm-with-horses-release/


I hope you don’t have to wait too long. This film was excellent. I was crying, laughing, jumping and squirming. Performances were very very good.


----------



## Just Askin

Hackensack said:


> Another article about Next Goal Wins.
> https://deadline.com/2020/01/jojo-r...love-and-thunder-oscars-interview-1202829085/


So glad others are seeing the comic side we fans have noticed for years.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Great pics of Michael and Alicia in Paris last night leaving the Louis Vuitton Jewellery Launch dinner, Paris Fashion Week. They look very relaxed and happy [emoji7]






More pics here: https://www.eonline.com/news/111437...bender-light-up-fashion-week-with-rare-outing
And from Getty


----------



## Lucky in Life

He is looking so good! 

Question for anyone who’s met him; how tall would you say he is? 

Some of these pics he looks really short but others he looks tall.


----------



## pearlyqueen

Lucky in Life said:


> He is looking so good!
> 
> Question for anyone who’s met him; how tall would you say he is?
> 
> Some of these pics he looks really short but others he looks tall.



I’ve met him many times - he’s 6 feet tall, give or take half an inch [emoji3]


----------



## Lucky in Life

pearlyqueen said:


> I’ve met him many times - he’s 6 feet tall, give or take half an inch [emoji3]



Thank you! And I’m not jealous; nope not one bit


----------



## Morgane

Thanks to everyone for the pics and articles.
I'm also looking forward to NGW.  Michael being a "comedic revelation" is not really surprising for those who have followed closely his career. It helps the fact that they all had a great time shooting.  A different type of role is also what he really needs right now.
On another note,RTLM was a great watch (I've finally watched all the episodes). Very well done.   The series  is also quite successful in terms of views considering that it's a bit of a "niche" thing.



pearlyqueen said:


> Great pics of Michael and Alicia in Paris last night leaving the Louis Vuitton Jewellery Launch dinner, Paris Fashion Week. They look very relaxed and happy [emoji7]
> He looks so much better with
> View attachment 4646648
> 
> View attachment 4646649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here: https://www.eonline.com/news/111437...bender-light-up-fashion-week-with-rare-outing
> And from Getty


He looks so much better with shorter hair (and without a cap!).

From JA's account:

Not impressed..


----------



## Just Askin




----------



## pearlyqueen

Michael and Alicia at the premiere of Calm with Horses at the Dublin Film Festival tonight





http://goss.ie/featured/michael-fas...surprise-appearance-at-dublin-premiere-200920


----------



## Just Askin

*I’m going to see this again tomorrow as I thought it was really really good.*
* Michael and Alicia are in London so what a bonus it would be for them to show up *


----------



## JaneWT

pearlyqueen said:


> Michael and Alicia at the premiere of Calm with Horses at the Dublin Film Festival tonight



They were great pics.  It was so good to see them both again, looking really well.

I’ve missed Michael’s performances so much.  I’m sick of reading how poor his last few films have been.  I know he’s still very much into his racing, but I’m hoping he will get his mojo back with Next Goal Wins.


----------



## JaneWT

Just Askin said:


> *I’m going to see this again tomorrow as I thought it was really really good.*
> * Michael and Alicia are in London so what a bonus it would be for them to show up *


Enjoy it!  I’d love to see it and support it but I no longer live in London, and to visit the nearest cinema showing CWH would mean a 220-mile-round-trip - I can’t justify that.

Please let us know how the second viewing goes!


----------



## pearlyqueen

Just Askin said:


> *I’m going to see this again tomorrow as I thought it was really really good.*
> * Michael and Alicia are in London so what a bonus it would be for them to show up *
> 
> View attachment 4685426



There’s a chance that MICHAEL at least may show up as they are in London. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## eserei27

Just stopping in to say hope everyone is staying safe with this COVID-19 spreading. I knowing some countries are doing better than others with protective measures, so no matter where your country falls on that spectrum, I hope you personally are taking precautions. As for me, my President is an idiot but at least the Governor of Ohio is putting some protective measures in place. Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## LibbyRuth

eserei27 said:


> Just stopping in to say hope everyone is staying safe with this COVID-19 spreading. I knowing some countries are doing better than others with protective measures, so no matter where your country falls on that spectrum, I hope you personally are taking precautions. As for me, my President is an idiot but at least the Governor of Ohio is putting some protective measures in place. Stay healthy everyone!


Stay healthy while you’re taking care of everyone! Thank you for being on the front lines taking care of us!


----------



## pearlyqueen

eserei27 said:


> Just stopping in to say hope everyone is staying safe with this COVID-19 spreading. I knowing some countries are doing better than others with protective measures, so no matter where your country falls on that spectrum, I hope you personally are taking precautions. As for me, my President is an idiot but at least the Governor of Ohio is putting some protective measures in place. Stay healthy everyone!



U.K. is heading towards lockdown as our figures are on a very worrying steep incline. Unfortunately too many people are not taking this seriously and imo our government has been way too slow to enforce restrictions. Least said about your president the better! Good luck to you in your profession. Stay safe and stay home everyone.


----------



## JaneWT

It was nice to see Michael and Centurion name-checked by Mark Kermode in the first episode of the second series of his ‘Secrets of Cinema’ programme on BBC I-player.


----------



## MACBA

today I've seen Shame for the first time, damn his character was so intense, good movie


----------



## eserei27

MACBA said:


> today I've seen Shame for the first time, damn his character was so intense, good movie



Possibly my favorite of Michael’s movies. Brandon’s self-loathing is palpable, and Michael plays it so well. A masterclass in acting.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Eserei - how are you holding up in this pandemic?


----------



## Hackensack

_Calm with Horses _is going online, which is probably a good idea.  In the article, about halfway down, the director mentions a film he was going to direct this summer--a thriller about rally drivers.  That's got to be Michael, I would think.  It's on hold now, so who knows?
https://www.screendaily.com/feature...-pivoted-to-an-online-release/5149314.article


----------



## MaggyWood




----------



## JaneWT

“Next Goal Wins” feels dead in the water.  No TIFF and no Venice.  No buzz and no trailer.

I suppose Telluride is possible, and the most relevant festival fit, but I’m not holding my breath.

I’m beginning to believe we’ll never see this film.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think we'll see it - the studio is just giving it some time for people to forget about Armie Hammer rather than re-shooting his part.


----------



## JaneWT

“Next Goal Wins” now has a whiff of “Snowman” about it; long release delay, multiple editors, zero buzz. The pandemic and the Armie replacement shoots don’t account for a delay this long.

I’ve pretty much given up on NGW and Kung Fury as decent screen returns for Michael - I’m pinning my hopes on The Killer.


----------



## LibbyRuth

JaneWT said:


> “Next Goal Wins” now has a whiff of “Snowman” about it; long release delay, multiple editors, zero buzz. The pandemic and the Armie replacement shoots don’t account for a delay this long.
> 
> I’ve pretty much given up on NGW and Kung Fury as decent screen returns for Michael - I’m pinning my hopes on The Killer.


The Armie Hammer replacement explains a lot of the delays.  The info coming out from test screenings has been very positive, which was not the case with The Snowman.


----------



## JaneWT

Bringing an editor on board after a test screening is never a good sign; I’m not saying that another editor can’t fix whatever the problem is, but there must BE a problem, otherwise why bring in further delay and expense?

Ridley Scott reshot and re-edited Kevin Spacey’s scenes for “All the Money in the World” in a fraction of the time it’s taken to get to the same point for NGW, even taking COVID into account.  Hammer had a mere cameo, and yet Will Arnett came on board to replace him in a reportedly expanded role; why not just shoot like-for-like, instead of spending money on more scenes and re-writes for Arnett?  

As for positive feedback coming out of test screenings - I have seen nothing apart from the one or two lame mentions on Letterboxd that we have probably all seen.  I follow a couple of individuals  that I know were at Monday’s test screening; I realise NDAs are in place, but they usually manage to give some sort of obscure positive indication if they have seen a screening of a movie they have liked, and there has been zero from them.  Nobody who has seen it, or is in the know, seems to be talking about this movie.

As I said, I hope I am wrong, but the whole thing is screaming ‘disaster’ from where I’m standing.


----------



## LibbyRuth

We'll see.  I see no reason to argue about a movie that we have not seen based on nothing but imagination.  I do know that Taika Waititi is very hands on in his work - and has been involved in several projects.  So I'm not sure that comparing his timing to the timing of other directors who take a different approach to their work (Ridley Scott can at times be sort of like Thomas Kincaid attaching his name to things done by others because of the respect that associating with his name brings) truly gives a lot of clues. But again, no one is going to change your imagination but you!


----------

